# Indonesia Defence Forum



## nufix

*This is a thread to discuss matters that related to the Military of Republic of Indonesia. Everyone is welcome to post news, articles, and photos to build a better debate and opinion exchanges.

Every question regarding sensitive information of Indonesian military is best to be asked to me or other Indonesian members as they are well aware about which matters able to be revealed and which aren't.

Please discuss and post comments in good manners and good language. 
*

*Indonesian National Armed Force or the TNI (Tentara Nasional Indonesia), consist of Army, Air Force, and Navy.
*







Formed in October 5th, 1945
Active Personnel (2012): 476.000 members. Mostly serve in the Army. 
Military Expenditure (% of GDP): 2012 USD 7.6 - 8 billion (0.78% of GDP), 2013 Approved - USD 8.44 (0.88% OF GDP) - Multi-year procurement (2012 - 2015) for Minimum Essential Force Phase I: USD 16.3 Billion (1.5% of GDP) - Ideal Budget for 2015 - 2020: 4 - 5% of GDP 2012 (USD 40 - 50 Billion).

Reactions: Like Like:
36


----------



## nufix

@Reashot Xigwin @MacanJawa Please contribute

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scobydoo



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Some T-50 TNI AU Aircraft will be intended for Aerobatic uses.*
January 8, 2013





T-50 aircraft with the color scheme of the Air Force aerobatics team the Blue Eagles (all photos: Chosun)

Chosun site on January 3 2013, includes the latest photos of the T-50 Air Force that has completed assembly. Further aircraft will enter the flight test / flight test before being handed over to the Indonesian government.

Indonesia has signed a contract worth 400 million USD in 2011 for the procurement of an air squadron or *16 T-50 aircraft*. Schedule delivery of the aircraft is expected in the year 2013.


*Aircraft T-50 Golden Eagle aircraft will replace the Hawk Mk-53 as an advanced jet fighter trainer aircraft *. Squadron 15 Iswahjudi, Madison, East Java. When 2013 arrive the Hawk Mk-53 aircraft that was made by the British BAe will be retired. the aircraft have been used for 32 years in the Air Force, the aircraft was imported in 1981.

Air Squadron (Skadud) 15 is a Tactical Fighter squadron, having previously flown Hawk Mk-53 trainer aircraft, it also has the ability to perform ground attack. Previous Hawk Mk-53 was placed in Skadik 103 Wing Pendidik/Wing Education (Wingdik) 1 Lanud Adisucipto, Jogjakarta. Skadik 103 had relocates to Lanud (Airbase) Iswahjudi although the organization through to the air base Adi Sucipto, but in 1999 until now Hawk Mk-53 is stationed in 15 Air Combat Tactical Squadron whom the plane is now being stored inside Lanud Iswahjudi, Madiun.






*The surprise of the color display aircraft KAI T-50 made in Korea was designated as the color scheme of an Aerobatic aircraft. Blue-yellow color that is applied to aircraft T-50 is synonymous with the color scheme Aerobatic Team "Blue Eagle" that were popular in the 1990's.*

*Blue Eagle aerobatics team was formed in 1995, with six F-16 aircraft from Air Squadron 3 madiun to mark mark the 50th anniversary of the Indonesian Armed Forces. "Blue Eagle" `even appearing at the Singapore Airshow in 1996 before it was dissolved in 2000.*

Hawk Mk-53 and even the Air Force Aerobatic Team has participated in "Jupiter Blue" team formed after the "Blue Eagle", the new team operated a a mix of aircraft: three Hawk Mk-53, one Hawk Mk-109, and two F- 16. Unfortunately an accident involving two aircraft Hawk Mk-53 in 2002 caused the Aerobatic Team to be disbanded.

In the plane home country of South Korea, aircraft T-50 Golden Eagle is also used for special aerobatic squadron, based at 239 Wonju Gangwon province which uses T-50 aircraft for aerobatics team "Black Eagle". Teams with aircraft color black-yellow-white began using the T-50 aircraft since August 2009, before the aircraft that was used by the team was the Cessna A-37B Dragonfly. "Black Eagle" with the T-50 aircraft had several appearances abroad, including participating in Waddington International Air Show and the Royal International Air Tattoo 2012.

DEFENSE STUDIES: Sebagian Pesawat T-50 TNI AU Diperuntukkan Sebagai Aerobatic


* Indonesia to launch a three-digit rocket in 2013*

Fri, December 28 2012 08:37 |

"Next year, we will conduct static and dynamic tests on a three-digit rocket," said Goenawan Wybiesana.






Indonesian test rudal balistik berpandu laser.mp4 - YouTube

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia is planning to launch a three-digit rocket, with a range of 100km to 900km, to strengthen its artillery system. Indonesia is planning to launch the rocket next year.

"Next year, we will conduct static and dynamic tests on a three-digit rocket," said Goenawan Wybiesana, who works as an assistant to the deputy minister for research and technology - strategic, scientific and technological research productivity, on Thursday.

In the initial stages, he said, the focus will be on the development of 10 to 20 units of a 350mm-caliber ballistic rocket, with a range of 100 kilometres, which will be followed by the development of bigger calibre rockets and guided rockets.

The ministry of research and technology, which is a part of a rocket consortium, will fund (Rp10 to Rp15 billion) the project in 2013.

Other members of the consortium include PT Pindad, PT Dahana, PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Lapan, BPPT, LIPI, ITB, UGM and ITS.

Goenawan said the development of rocket technology is dependent on material technology, control-system technology, explosives and propulsion technology, and mechanical electronic technology.

He said the national rocket programme had begun in 2005, involving various institutions. These institutions had come up with an initial design and a prototype in 2010.

In 2011, he said the rocket consortium had launched a freeze prototype 1 (R Han 122), purchased by the ministry of defence. It was mass-produced, and it was a part of the `1,000 rockets' programme.

"Initially, R Han 122 had a 122 mm calibre and a range of 15 kilometres. In 2011, the range of R Han 122 had been stepped up to 25 kilometres. In 2012, its calibre had been increased to 200mm and its range had been increased to 35 kilometres," he said.

Before the launch of the rocket programme for defence purposes, the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (Lapan) had mastered rocket technology for the purpose of launching satellites.(*)

Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © 2012

Antara News : Indonesia to launch a three-digit rocket in 2013

http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-far-east/227820-indonesia-launch-three-digit-rocket-2013-a.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scobydoo

*Hillary statement about proposed sale apache to Indonesia (wait until 2:30)*






*DCSA notification*





*For US $1,4 billion listed on the DCSA:*
8 AH-64D APACHE Block III LONGBOW Attack Helicopters
19 T-700-GE-701D Engines (16 installed and 3 spares),
9 Modernized Target Acquisition and Designation Sight/Modernized Pilot Night Vision Sensors,
4 AN/APG-78 Fire Control Radars (FCR) with Radar Electronics Units (Longbow Component),
4 AN/APR-48A Radar Frequency Interferometers,
10 AAR-57(V) 3/5 Common Missile Warning Systems (CMWS) with 5th Sensor and Improved Countermeasure Dispenser,
10 AN/AVR-2B Laser Detecting Sets,
10 AN/APR-39A(V)4 Radar Signal Detecting Sets,
24 Integrated Helmet and Display Sight Systems (IHDSS-21),
32 M299A1 HELLFIRE Missile Launchers, and
140 HELLFIRE AGM-114R3 Missiles.

=============================================
If i compare to India's deal, it seems Indonesia will get overpriced apache blok 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

I heard Indoensia is going to buy a German tank, I think it's called Leopard 2 , in a few years time. Anyone know when?


----------



## Rechoice

*Indonesia Decides to Buy Korean Made Submarines*






Australia by the Indian Ocean: Indonesia Decides to Buy Korean Made Submarines

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scobydoo

Fsjal said:


> I heard Indoensia is going to buy a German tank, I think it's called Leopard 2 , in a few years time. Anyone know when?


Yes, 61 Leopard 2RIs, 42 Leopard 2A4s, and 50 marders, and 10 supporting vehicles













Indonesian ministry of defence have signed the deal in 2012, but i don't know when these MBT will arrive. 


Rechoice said:


> *Indonesia Decides to Buy Korean Made Submarines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia by the Indian Ocean: Indonesia Decides to Buy Korean Made Submarines


One of them will be made in here, in Indonesia's government owned shipyard PT.PAL

*DMSE 209*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia speeds up military modernization*
Updated: 2013-01-09 15:25
( Xinhua)





JAKARTA - Indonesian Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said on Wednesday that government planned to cut short the period set to develop the country's military.

"We will cut short the military empowerment period from three to two strategic plan (Renstra) periods. We have enough funds to finance the efforts to develop our military... Hopefully it can be settled in 2019 instead of 2024 we set earlier," Purnomo told a press conference in his office here.

The renstra is the Indonesian military's plan in developing its strategic force. Indonesia began massive development of Indonesian military in 2010 by procuring modern armaments, military vehicles and high technology instruments aimed at significantly improving its military might. All of those efforts were expected to be completed within 15 years.

The minister said the cutting short of the military development period would be the country's particular achievement, adding that it was fully endorsed by the government by allocating more funds to finance the efforts.

In the first renstra period ending in 2015, Indonesian government has allocated 150 trillion rupiah ($16.7 billion) to finance military equipment aimed at empowering the might of its air, army and navy forces.

Many kinds of modern armaments that Indonesia ordered from several producers had been delivered into the country. Among others Sukhoi Su 30 fighter jets, KT 1 Wongbee trainer/light attack planes from South Korea, Tucano anti-insurgency planes from Brazil and Leopard main battle tanks from Germany.

For the navy, Indonesia also purchased several new warships and submarines. It set up cooperation with South Korean producers in procuring submarines under transfer of technology scheme.

Indonesia also established a joint cooperation with South Korean producers in designing and producing the so-called 4.5 generation fighter jet codenamed KFX. The joint project with South Korea initiated in 2009, worth $2 billion. The initial prototypes of the plane is expected to roll-out from the production facility in South Korea by 2020.

Approximately 200 KFX fighter jets will be manufactured for both the Indonesian and South Korean Air Forces.

Indonesia is now expecting the delivery of remaining order on Sukhoi fighter jets from Russia and 24 F-16 C/D fighter jets from the US to reinforce its fleet this year. The largest country in Southeast Asia region had also allocated funds to procure AH 64 Apache helicopters for its army.

Indonesia speeds up military modernization |Asia-Pacific |chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*8 Of The F-16 Grants Will Come In 2014*
January 14, 2013





_The first batch of F-16 grant consisting of 8 aircraft will come in 2014 (photo: Luke AFB)_

Indonesia will receive 8 F-16 C / D grants that have been regenerated By United States starting in 2014. Thus implied from the Head of the Defense Facilities (Kabaranahan) Kemhan RI Ediwan Maj. Gen. Prabowo, as do interviews with reporters after attending a meeting of the leadership of the Ministry of Defence Wednesday 9 January 2013.

It is Explained that 8 aircraft F-16 is currently being upgraded at 309th Maintenance Wing at Hill Airforce Base, the state of Utah, United States. Standard electronics armaments and aircraft will be upgraded from the original block 25 to on par to the block 52 .

According to the plan. Replacement to the aircraft engines will be carried out by Pratt & Whitney in East Hartford, Connecticut.

309th Maintenance Wing is a maintenance depot for the U.S. air force fighter aircraft, in this depot serves in maintaining and repair of the F-22A Raptor, F-16 Fighting Falcon, A-10 Thunderbolt, and C-130 Hercules.

According to the plan one squadron (16 aircraft) F-16 grant will be placed in Pekanbaru, while the remaining 8 are placed in Madison with F-16 A / B block 15 which is currently operated by the Air Force.

The addition of one fighter squadron in Pekanbaru is consistent with the strategic plan (Strategic Plan I) the period of 2005-2014. Air Force plans to add a third fighter squadron again on Strategic Plan II (2015-2024) So it brings the total of an Air Force fighter to 11 squadron .

South Korea was reportedly offered to donate 16 fighter aircraft F-5E / F to Indonesia, on the other side, the U.S. also offers grants of 10 additional F-16 C / D block 25, but until now there is no news regarding the admissibility of the offer planes of the two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia and Britain Reinforce Defense Cooperation*
Dessy Sagita | January 16, 2013





_British Defence Minister Philip Hammond, center right, is welcomed by his Indonesian counterpart Purnomo Yusgiantoro, center left, on his arrival in Jakarta on January 16, 2013. Reports state that Hammond is visiting Indonesia to reinforce the strong relationship between the two countries. (EPA Photo/Adi Weda) British Defence Minister Philip Hammond, center right, is welcomed by his Indonesian counterpart Purnomo Yusgiantoro, center left, on his arrival in Jakarta on January 16, 2013. Reports state that Hammond is visiting Indonesia to reinforce the strong relationship between the two countries. (EPA Photo/Adi Weda)_ 

Following an April visit to Indonesia by British Prime Minister David Cameron, the Indonesian and British defense ministers held a meeting in Jakarta on Wednesday to discuss boosting bilateral military cooperation.

&#8220;We had some discussions about defense training and defense system procurement. Some of our equipment is from the Britain, and we hope to share experience in that field,&#8221; Indonesian Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said in reference to his British counterpart Philip Hammond.

The topic of Indonesian military analysis was also deliberated.

&#8220;We don&#8217;t conduct research in this country; in the Britain, they have a clear model and regular research personnel, so we can learn from them,&#8221; he said.

Additionally, the two countries could confer about soldiers&#8217; welfare, he said, as well as other civil issues such as disaster mitigation programs.

&#8220;We will share experiences about the best way to improve our soldiers&#8217; well-being. Although we have a very different system, I am convinced there&#8217;s something we can learn,&#8221; he added.

Hammond stated that Indonesia and Britain share many similar values and can benefit from each others' experiences. &#8220;Our relationship with Indonesia is strong and getting stronger,&#8221; he noted.

The British defense minister also said that his visit was directed at following up a memorandum of understanding signed during President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono&#8217;s state visit to London in October last year.

&#8220;During that visit, we signed an MoU on defense cooperation, and my visit is aimed at turning that into a reality or a cooperation,&#8221; he said.

Hammond added that Indonesia&#8217;s role in global affairs is increasing both politically and economically.

Purnomo said the British Defense Ministry has greatly assisted Indonesia, especially in the education sector; Indonesia and Britain formed an education cooperation through Cranfield University and the Indonesia Defense University (Unhan).

&#8220;We are welcoming many Indonesian students into our military establishments,&#8221; Hammond said.

Hammond arrived in Jakarta on Tuesday and is set to depart on Wednesday. During his visit, Hammond also met with Vice President Boediono and Foreign Affairs Minister Marty Natalegawa.

Indonesia and Britain Reinforce Defense Cooperation | The Jakarta Globe


*UK defence chief bullish on arms sales *
By Ben Bland in Jakarta





_British Defence Minister Philip Hammond inspects an honor guard in Jakarta, Indonesia_

British defence companies like BAE Systems and Rolls-Royce should be able to boost their sales to fast-growing markets like Indonesia without becoming entangled in corruption, according to Philip Hammond, the UK defence secretary.

*On a trip to Jakarta to promote the British defence industry and deepen nascent military ties with the world&#8217;s third-largest democracy, Mr Hammond told the Financial Times the risks of doing business in Indonesia, where corruption is endemic, were &#8220;manageable&#8221;.*

&#8220;From the companies I have talked to, they recognise that there is a challenge but they think that it is manageable, and they can operate here successfully while observing the UK and US legal requirements to address anti-corruption issues,&#8221; he said.

Rolls-Royce is the latest major British industrial and defence group to become bogged down in graft allegations.

The Serious Fraud Office had prompted Rolls-Royce to investigate accusations that it had engaged in bribery, and the subsequent investigation by the company found reasons for concern in China, Indonesia and other markets.

*Mr Hammond sought to play down the impact of the SFO involvement on defence sales to Indonesia, noting that it was &#8220;primarily focused&#8221; on Rolls-Royce&#8217;s civil engines business in Indonesia, not its defence business.*

Under pressure from prosecutors in the US and the UK, British defence companies have been trying to improve their anti-corruption efforts in emerging markets like China and Indonesia, where facilitation payments to government officials are commonplace.

*Indonesia is one of the world&#8217;s more corrupt countries, according to Transparency International, a campaign group, which placed it 118th out of 176 countries, alongside Egypt and Madagascar, in its ranking of global governance.*

Some executives in Indonesia have argued that the UK&#8217;s stringent bribery law of 2010, which expressly prohibits such payments, makes it very hard to win deals.

*Nonetheless, Mr Hammond said he was hopeful that defence sales could form a key part of last year&#8217;s pledge by David Cameron, the British prime minister, and Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, Indonesia&#8217;s president, to double bilateral trade by 2015.*

*But that sales growth would not come without adjustments to military contractors&#8217; business models, he said. As Indonesia and other emerging nations seek to deepen their manufacturing base, Mr Hammond said that military contractors would have to incorporate more local production and the transfer of technology.*

&#8220;The days of bashing metal in the northwest of England, crating it up and shipping it off are over,&#8221; he said. &#8220;What people want to buy is the technology transfer and partnership but with local production, leveraging lower local production costs and also building an indigenous capability.&#8221;

Like the US, Japan and other developed nations with anaemic domestic economies, Britain is keen to win business in fast-growing markets like Indonesia.

Following the Obama administration&#8217;s &#8220;pivot&#8221; to Asia, Mr Hammond said the UK was &#8220;looking east in a way we have not done before&#8221;.

As its economy continues to grow rapidly, and it becomes a more prominent player on the global political stage, Indonesia is keen to accelerate the modernisation of its military.

*It has bought F16 fighters and Apache helicopters from the US, Sukhoi 27 and Sukhoi 30 fighters from Russia and missile systems from China, underlining a multilateral defence and foreign policy that eschews alliances.*

*Britain has sold Starstreak anti-aircraft missiles, Hawk jets and small arms to Indonesia. Now, British companies are keen to win contracts to upgrade Indonesia&#8217;s ageing Fatahillah-class frigates and other ships.*

UK defence chief bullish on arms sales - FT.com


*Azerbaijan, Indonesia discuss defense industry cooperation prospects*
16 January 2013, 17:00 (GMT+04:00)





A meeting with a delegation led by Secretary General of the Indonesian Ministry of Defence Air Marshal Eris Herryanto was held at the Defense Industry Ministry of Azerbaijan, the Ministry said on Wednesday.

The parties discussed the prospects of cooperation between Azerbaijan and Indonesia in the defense industry.

The head of the Indonesian delegation expressed his gratitude for the warm welcome.
The meeting was attended by Indonesian Ambassador to Azerbaijan Raden Prayono Atiyanto
During the visit, the delegation visited a Ministry computer factory to learn about products manufactured in the Defense Industry Ministry's enterprises.

http://en.trend.az/news/politics/2108728.html


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*UK, Indonesia to strengthen defense ties*
Novan Iman Santosa, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Thu, January 17 2013, 2:14 PM





_Reinforced relationship: Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro welcomes UK counterpart Philip Hammond (right) ahead of their meeting at the Defense Ministry in Jakarta on Wednesday. During his two-day visit, Hammond will also meet with several government officials and representatives of the Indonesian Armed Forces. (JP/Wendra Ajistyatama)Reinforced relationship: Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro welcomes UK counterpart Philip Hammond (right) ahead of their meeting at the Defense Ministry in Jakarta on Wednesday. During his two-day visit, Hammond will also meet with several government officials and representatives of the Indonesian Armed Forces. (JP/Wendra Ajistyatama)_

The UK and Indonesia agreed on Wednesday to strengthen defense cooperation in various fields from training and education to weapons procurement and civil-military cooperation (CIMIC).

The various fields of cooperation were agreed upon during a bilateral meeting between the UK Defense Secretary Philip Hammond and his Indonesian counterpart Purnomo Yusgiantoro.

Purnomo said the meeting was a follow up to a memorandum of understanding (MoU) that was signed during President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono&#8217;s visit to London in 2012.

&#8220;Earlier in 2006, we signed up to a partnership forum during [former] prime minister Tony Blair&#8217;s visit to Jakarta. The forum included enhancing defense cooperation,&#8221; he added.

Meanwhile, Hammond said that Wednesday&#8217;s meeting was &#8220;about building on that MoU and turning it into reality or practical cooperation&#8221;.

&#8220;For us, defense collaboration with Indonesia is a very logical, strategic step,&#8221; he added.

According to Purnomo, the cooperation will include training and human resources development, such as cooperation between the Indonesian Defense University (IDU) and Cranfield University as well as between the National Resilience Institute (Lemhanas) and its British counterpart.

&#8220;In procurement, we have a number of British-made weapon systems and we need their support, including shared experiences in procurement and life cycle systems, as well as weapons maintenance,&#8221; he said.

Both countries also agreed to share experiences in armed forces management, especially regarding reserve force and welfare systems.

&#8220;The UK has a reserve model while we don&#8217;t. The British delegation shared its experiences, such as in Afghanistan, that in addition to deploying regular soldiers, they also deploy a reserve force,&#8221; Purnomo said.

Hammond said the UK was a trading country and that most trading was done via sea routes, making it imperative to secure these trading routes.

Another field of cooperation is in maritime security, as both countries are greatly concerned with securing major trading routes and sea lines of communication (SLOC).

&#8220;We also shared experiences on CIMIC, such as in disaster relief,&#8221; Purnomo said.

When asked about the procurement of British-made weapon systems, Purnomo referred the question to the Defense Facilities Agency head Maj. Gen. Ediwan Prabowo.

Ediwan said that the ministry had signed contracts to procure Starstreak short range air defense missile as well as spare parts for Hawk 109/209 trainer and ground attack aircraft and for Scorpion light tanks.

Indonesian military attache in London, Col. Jonni Mahroza, told The Jakarta Post that the Starstreak contract covered one missile battery that consisted of nine launchers. Ideally, an air defense battalion has three missile batteries.

After the meeting, Hammond delivered a general lecture for IDU students followed by a question and answer session.

Answering a question, Hammond said that British defense industries were ready to cooperate with Indonesian firms on initiatives such as the Indonesian-Korea KFX jet fighter program.

UK, Indonesia to strengthen defense ties | The Jakarta Post


*British, Indonesian Defense Ministers Seek to Boost Ties*
Jakarta Globe | January 15, 2013

British Defense Secretary Philip Hammond will meet with his Indonesian counterpart Purnomo Yusgiantoro in Jakarta on Wednesday during a two-day visit to Indonesia intended to boost the countries&#8217; defense ties.

The British Embassy in Jakarta said the visit will reinforce the strong relationship between the two countries.

Hammond, who will arrive today, will meet Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa after meeting with Purnomo.

The embassy said that Hammond&#8217;s meeting with Purnomo will build on the recently signed defense memorandum of understanding between Britain and Indonesia.

He will also meet with several other government officials and representatives of the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI).

&#8220;The visit clearly demonstrates UK commitment to strengthen defense links with Indonesia. The success of the recent state visit made by President Yudhoyono to the UK and Prime Minister David Cameron to Indonesia in April last year has cemented cooperation between the UK and Indonesia in various sectors including defense cooperation,&#8221; British Ambassador to Indonesia Mark Canning said.

He said that as the largest democracy in the region and a nation that is playing a constructive and important role in regional security, Indonesia remains an important partner for Britain.

&#8220;This visit is further evidence of our relationship with Indonesia going from strength to strength,&#8221; Canning added.

During their November meeting in London, Yudhoyono and Cameron signed a string of agreements on trade, defense and education.

Downing Street said at the time that Cameron and Yudhoyono had sealed a defense deal that would boost cooperation in research and development, investment and production.

Yudhoyono told a seminar at London&#8217;s Royal College for Defense Studies that Indonesia would continue to modernize its defense capability to protect its sovereignty and territory.

The president said he was happy that Britain had played an active role in modernizing Indonesia&#8217;s defense system.

Cameron and Yudhoyono also announced a 7.5 billion pound ($12.1 billion) deal for BP to develop liquid natural gas in Indonesia, and signed an agreement strengthening links between the two countries&#8217; universities.

Hammond, a member of Cameron&#8217;s Conservative Party, assumed his current role in October 2011.

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/news/british-indonesian-defense-ministers-seek-to-boost-ties/565749

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*RI to Purchase Three Frigates from Britain*
17 Jan 2013 10:15:55| News in English | Penulis : Supervisor





Jakarta - The Indonesian government, through the ministry of defense will purchase three multi-role light frigates from Britain, Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said.

*"The purchase of the armament system from Britain will include the transfer of technology (TOT) so that Indonesia would be able to develop the same system," Purnomo said after receiving British Defense Minister Philip Hammond here on Wednesday.*

The Indonesian defense minister has yet to decide when the purchase will be realized because it is still in the planning stage.

He said that Indonesia would send a team first to look at the sea ship's specification.

Purnomo said that the courtesy call made by Minister Philip Hammond at his office was part of the efforts to strengthen relations of both nations which had been well established since a long time ago.

The visit was to follow up the Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) signed by Indonesia and Britain in London on November 1, 2012.

In the meantime, Deputy Defense Minister Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin said the meeting between the two defense ministers was held to strengthen the two nations' cooperation in the defense sector, which covered among others the purchase of armament system and military exercises.

He said that in 2013 a total of Rp81 trillion of budget was allocated for the Indonesian defense ministry. (*)

RI to Purchase Three Frigates from Britain | ANTARA JATIM : Portal Berita Daerah Jawa Timur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

This great comrade man Indonesia has come so far from the time they were asking help from us! Man now Indonesia is showing great promise and i visited the country and its a great country the traffic was killer though but going back are you guys planning to a hub for Korean Weapons in ASEAN? looks that way to me.?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

Zero_wing said:


> This great comrade man Indonesia has come so far from the time they were asking help from us! Man now Indonesia is showing great promise and i visited the country and its a great country the traffic was killer though but going back are you guys planning to a hub for Korean Weapons in ASEAN? looks that way to me.?



Haha it sure is, Jakarta has the shittiest traffic between Indonesian cities as the result of relatively cheap oil prices and low vehicle credits, even people from lower class may have cars. No, Indonesia is not planning to be a hub for Korean weaponry, but Korean strategic industries will open their branch in Jakarta and Surabaya.


----------



## Zero_wing

nufix said:


> Haha it sure is, Jakarta has the shittiest traffic between Indonesian cities as the result of relatively cheap oil prices and low vehicle credits, even people from lower class may have cars. No, Indonesia is not planning to be a hub for Korean weaponry, but Korean strategic industries will open their branch in Jakarta and Surabaya.



OK so this just to benefit the Indonesia Military we are following your country's led but it would take us longer because we sold all our facilities in 90s especially the shipyards and factories poor economic planing but we are creating facilities now we are no even planning to hubs for ships and planes in SEA but this just planning some are still in paper.

On a lighter side ya your right about Jakarta traffic but it made me feel home the language is different but Indonesia made me fill at home same sound same traffic problem well my country is traffic is a little better 1 -2 hours Philippine traffic compare to 3-5 hours Indonesian traffic and its was Ramadan people were just going to pray. Great country nice beaches etc.


----------



## nufix

Zero_wing said:


> OK so this just to benefit the Indonesia Military we are following your country's led but it would take us longer because we sold all our facilities in 90s especially the shipyards and factories poor economic planing but we are creating facilities now we are no even planning to hubs for ships and planes in SEA but this just planning some are still in paper.



Why did your country sell those strategic facilities? Subic bay shipyards are one of the biggest shipyards in the world right? Hubs for planes. are you also planning on building aircraft manufacturing facilities?


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *RI to Purchase Three Frigates from Britain*
> 17 Jan 2013 10:15:55| News in English | Penulis : Supervisor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta - The Indonesian government, through the ministry of defense will purchase three multi-role light frigates from Britain, Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said.
> 
> *"The purchase of the armament system from Britain will include the transfer of technology (TOT) so that Indonesia would be able to develop the same system," Purnomo said after receiving British Defense Minister Philip Hammond here on Wednesday.*
> 
> The Indonesian defense minister has yet to decide when the purchase will be realized because it is still in the planning stage.
> 
> He said that Indonesia would send a team first to look at the sea ship's specification.
> 
> Purnomo said that the courtesy call made by Minister Philip Hammond at his office was part of the efforts to strengthen relations of both nations which had been well established since a long time ago.
> 
> The visit was to follow up the Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) signed by Indonesia and Britain in London on November 1, 2012.
> 
> In the meantime, Deputy Defense Minister Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin said the meeting between the two defense ministers was held to strengthen the two nations' cooperation in the defense sector, which covered among others the purchase of armament system and military exercises.
> 
> He said that in 2013 a total of Rp81 trillion of budget was allocated for the Indonesian defense ministry. (*)
> 
> RI to Purchase Three Frigates from Britain | ANTARA JATIM : Portal Berita Daerah Jawa Timur


Indonesia needs to develop its Air Force and should have at least 250 4.5 generation Planes F-16 or SU -30 or 35 and some other planes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> Indonesia needs to develop its Air Force and should have at least 250 4.5 generation Planes F-16 or SU -30 or 35 and some other planes



We are also developing the Air Force into a bigger fleet, although it is not as massive as the development for the Navy. 

The air force will get 102 new aircraft this year and more coming as the Minimum Essential Force phase I is already began.
Indonesian air forces to get 102 new planes this year - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

nufix said:


> We are also developing the Air Force into a bigger fleet, although it is not as massive as the development for the Navy.
> 
> The air force will get 102 new aircraft this year and more coming as the Minimum Essential Force phase I is already began.
> Indonesian air forces to get 102 new planes this year - Xinhua | English.news.cn


Sir among those planes only good ones are the F-16 I am talking about Figther Planes of the level of F-16


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> Sir among those planes only good ones are the F-16 I am talking about Figther Planes of the level of F-16



Then, it will have to wait the parliamentary session whether to develop the military simultaneously massive or not. And say we finally decided to develop the air force massively, who's gonna be the enemy? Building a big offensive force will destabilize the current peaceful situation in S.E.A, as it may turn to be an arm race.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia's Deputy Defence Minister calls on Ng Eng Hen*
Posted: 18 January 2013 1834 hrs





_Indonesian Deputy Defence Minister Lieutenant-General (Rtd) Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin shakes hands with Minister for Defence Dr Ng Eng Hen at the Ministry of Defence. (Photo: MINDEF)_

*SINGAPORE: Indonesia's Deputy Defence Minister Lieutenant-General (LG) (Rtd) Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin called on Singapore's Minister for Defence Dr Ng Eng Hen at the Ministry of Defence on Friday.*

LG (Rtd) Sjafrie, who is in Singapore for an official visit from January 17 to January 19, also met Senior Minister of State for Defence Chan Chun Sing.

He visited Headquarters Armour at Sungei Gedong Camp in the afternoon.

Singapore's Ministry of Defence (MINDEF) said his visit underscores the close and longstanding defence ties between Singapore and Indonesia.

The Singapore Armed Forces and the Indonesian National Defence Forces interact regularly through exercises, visits, professional exchanges and courses.

MINDEF said these mutually beneficial interactions have enhanced the professionalism and camaraderie between the two militaries.

- CNA/xq 

Indonesia's Deputy Defence Minister calls on Ng Eng Hen - Channel NewsAsia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

nufix said:


> Why did your country sell those strategic facilities? Subic bay shipyards are one of the biggest shipyards in the world right? Hubs for planes. are you also planning on building aircraft manufacturing facilities?



No Subic was an American rent base am talking about our old Aircraft factories (but one survived the government owned PACC but they just make parts now for both civilian and military but still too small to make anything) both private and public and our limited but promising shipyards in our central island group all of which are private that would have been a great help to both the military and the civilian market but after the 90s more specifically the 1997 Asia crisis this factories just can't recover they sold it to foreigners or just simply close down or move out of the country.

But know starting from early 2000s shipbuilding has made comeback little by little just recently just last mouth we are opening new shipyard in Cebu i think it was Australian Shipbuilding company now along the Japanese and Korean shipbuilding companies here and the little Filipino companies who are just too stubborn to give in, In fact one of our transport ship the BRP Tagbanua in the Navy was made by one of our remaining filipino ship building companies (forgot the Names of the two) along with our new ships the MPAC and the BRP Del Pillar so i had new hope for the Philippine Industries i hope our Aerospace follows suit that's why am so impress with your country you people manage to preserve your Industries while we lost ours now were stating at the beginning again thank god they protected our national arsenal now they are jumping from Ammunition to repair of weapons to mass production of weapons which great news for us more money on other things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Russia Buys Its Way In*





_President SBY & Putin shakes hand during the G-20 meeting in Los Cabos, Mexico._

*January 6, 2013: A Russian bank will handle a $400 million loan to Indonesia for the purchase of six more Su-30 jet fighters. The Russian government is guaranteeing the seven year loan. Indonesia agreed to this purchase a year ago but sorting out details delayed closing the contract until recently. Indonesia already has ten Su-27s and Su-30s but wants at least 16 of these modern aircraft, so they will have a full squadron. Although expensive, the Russian fighters are modern and look great. They are also relatively cheap to maintain.*

This was all part of a plan to switch from American fighters (ten F-16s and 16 F-5s) to Russian Su-27s and 30s. But used F-16s are so much cheaper than Su-27s, and the public pressure forced the Indonesian politicians to hang on to the F-16s and upgrade existing F-16s, an expensive proposition that appeals to corrupt Indonesian officials.

*Although Indonesia originally wanted to buy 180 Su-27 and Su-30 fighters from Russia, they found that there was not enough money for that and are now rebuilding their older force of early model F-16s. In addition, Indonesia has ordered 24 used, but modernized, F-16Cs for $31 million each. The ten older F-16s will also be modernized to the same standard.*

*Indonesian Air force generals opposed the acquisition of the F-16s because they fear this will lead to a reduction in the procurement of new Russian fighters. The generals believe the Russian fighters are a better match for the F-18Es and MiG-29s that neighboring Malaysia is acquiring and the F-35s that Australia is buying. But the F-16s have a proven combat record that the Su-27s and Su-30s lack.*

Six years ago Russia broke into the Indonesian market by guaranteeing a billion dollars in loans so Indonesia could purchase eight Su-30 fighters, two submarines, and four Mi-26 assault helicopters over five years. The U.S. had not sold weapons to Indonesia for a while because of human rights issues. The Russians stepped in with low prices, immediate delivery, and, most importantly, attractive credit terms. Many Indonesian military leaders preferred Western equipment and that attitude proved a constant obstacle to additional Russian sales. But the Russians have their foot in the door and will use easy credit and fast delivery to remain competitive.

Procurement: Russia Buys Its Way In

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia Negotiating Purchase Of Warships From Britain*
Ezra Sihite | January 21, 2013






Indonesia has sent a team to London to negotiate the purchase of warships from Britain, Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said over the weekend, several days after meeting with his British counterpart Philip Hammond in Jakarta.

Purnomo said Indonesia is interested in buying three frigates from Britain in a bid to modernize the country&#8217;s naval fleet. &#8220;We are still negotiating the prices,&#8221; he said.

The team has checked the ships several times already and is satisfied with them, Purnomo said. &#8220;The problem is we have our budget ceiling. That&#8217;s why must have the ships within our ceiling.&#8221;

*Purnomo added that the agreement on the purchase was conducted on a transfer-of-technology basis as Indonesia was aiming to produce its own similar ships in the future.*

Purnomo said that he conveyed Indonesia&#8217;s intention to purchase the ships during his meeting with Hammond on Wednesday.

*Hammond told the Financial Times recently that he was hopeful that defense sales could form a key part of last year&#8217;s pledge by British Prime Minister David Cameron and President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono to double bilateral trade by 2015.*

He added, however, that as Indonesia sought to strengthen its military industry, its military contractors would have to incorporate more local production and the transfer of technology.

&#8220;The days of bashing metal in the northwest of England, crating it up and shipping it off are over,&#8221; Hammond told the paper. &#8220;What people want to buy is the technology transfer and partnership but with local production, leveraging lower local production costs and also building an indigenous capability.&#8221;

Indonesia has already sealed contracts with the British defense industry on supply of parts for Hawk jets and Scorpion battle tanks.

During their meeting on Wednesday, Hammond and Purnomo discussed defense training and defense system procurement. &#8220;Some of our equipment is from Britain, and we hope to share experience in that field,&#8221; Purnomo said.

Yudhoyono and Cameron sealed a defense deal that would boost cooperation in research and development, investment and production.

Yudhoyono told a seminar at London&#8217;s Royal College for Defense Studies last year that Indonesia would continue to modernize its defense. He said he was happy that Britain is assisting in that area.

After last week&#8217;s meeting, Purnomo said that Indonesia would consider emulating Britain&#8217;s army reserve.

Indonesia Negotiating Purchase Of Warships From Britain | The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*The establishment of the (KOMARTENG) Central Area Fleet will be finished in 2014*
January 23, 2013





_Fleet Command Headquarters of the Republic of Indonesia Central Region will be based in Surabaya, East Fleet will be stationed in Sorong, West Papua, Western Fleet will temporarily remain stationed in Jakarta. (Photo: TNI AL)_

Jakarta - TNI Navy plan to form a Central Region fleet will be completed in 2014, but until now the Navy is still awaiting approval from the President related attestation revising of Presidential Decree Number 10 of 2010 on military organizational structures.

"Once the regulation is approved, we will immediately begun building the fleet infrastructure. Quite possibly realized in 2014," said Chief of Navy Information Office (Kadispenal) First Admiral TNI Untung Suropati on Wednesday.

Yet adoption of regulation, assessed because there are some proposals that are pending. However, most of the proposals have been approved by the TNI Commander Admiral Agus Suhartono.

According to him, Fleet Command Headquarters RI Central Region will be placed in Surabaya which is currently the headquarters of the Eastern Fleet Command RI (Armatim), while Armatim will be placed in Sorong, West Papua.

Surabaya is also the headquarters of Sea Defence Command (Kohanla) will be placed. The existence of three fleets, he said, allowing the establishment of Kohanla to be in charge of the three fleets. While the Indonesian Fleet Command West Region (Armabar) will be temporarily stationed in Jakarta.

"We plan, the headquarters will be centered in the middle, in Surabaya," he said.

Untung added, needed to build a fleet of at least two to three years, where infrastructure development is the most time consuming.






Navy Fleet distribution plan (Image: TNI AL)

Chief of Staff of the Navy (KSAL) Vice Admiral TNI previous Marsetio expect the formation of Sea Defence Command (Kohanla) may be approved by President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.

"The formation of Kohanla has been approved by the Armed Forces Commander and already described. Hopefully soon the Kohanla establishment will be approved," said Marsetio.

According to him, the establishment Kohanla need to be equipped with a revised Presidential Decree (Decree) No. 10/2010 on the TNI Organization for infrastructure development for Armada RI Central Region.

Kohanla formation will be in charge of the three fleets, namely the Western Fleet, Central Fleet and the East Fleet, instead of the Western Fleet and the Eastern Fleet like today.
Marsetio said Kohanla infrastructure gradually be finalized, including in the 2013 budget.

To target Kohanla formation itself, plus KSAL, subject to the approval regulation and TNI commander's decision, but of course also depends on the budget allocation.

Development of posture will be followed by the rank strata. To be led by a 3 star Admiral or Vice Admiral (Laksdya). While for each fleet led by 2 star Admiral or Admiral (Rear Admiral).

Member of Commission I of the House of Representatives Defence Susaningtyas Nefo Handayani Kertopati, believes the establishment of Marine Defense Command (Kohanla) are just waiting for the approval of President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono is very important, given the vast sea area of Indonesia.

"At this time of 17,499 islands are owned by Indonesia, there are 92 outermost islands and 12 islands of which are strategic islands scattered along the borders with neighboring countries, and is used as the outer boundary points (base points) measurements with state boundaries of neighboring countries, "said Susaningtyas.

Related to the function of defense and state security, said a member of the House of Hanura Party, the position of the outer islands of the archipelago is "Porch" that needs to be monitored and supervised. (*)

Pembentukan Armada Kawasan Tengah Selesai 2014 | ANTARA JATIM : Portal Berita Daerah Jawa Timur

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*First C-130H being readied for Indonesia*
3:50 pm, Thursday January 24 2013





_A97-006 is the first H-model to be prepared for transfer to Indonesia. (Josh Williams)_

*The first former RAAF C-130H is being prepared for transfer to the Indonesian air force.*

Photographed by H-model fan Joshua Williams at RAAF Base Richmond, A97-006 was seen departing the base on a test flight following deep-level maintenance. With evidence of significant work having been performed on the aircraft by Qantas Defence Services, it is believed -006 was the last aircraft to go through deep level maintenance under the existing contract between Defence and QDS. The aircraft was subsequently flown to Townsville for repainting.

A Defence spokesperson told Australian Aviation: &#8220;A97-006 is expected to be the first aircraft to be transferred to Indonesia, following completion of deeper level maintenance servicing and other activities, as well as finalisation of transfer arrangements between the governments of Australian and Indonesia.&#8221;






First C-130H being readied for Indonesia | Australian Aviation Magazine

THX for the Bird Australia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scobydoo

Indonesia has long been training Cambodian troops 







These unit was seen in Thai-Cambodia border conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## warwir

I personally didn't like those used C-130.
IMO it make us look like a second class air force


----------



## nufix

warwir said:


> I personally didn't like those used C-130.
> IMO it make us look like a second class air force



Then find us a president like Soekarno, so the government will have political will to build our air military massively. Our military spending is too low compared to other countries with similar GDP like South Korea or Turkey.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Defense Minister Receives Beladau Warship*
Friday, 25 January, 2013 | 17:50 WIB






TEMPO Interactive, Jakarta: Indonesia's Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro officially received a new warship, the Beladau. The Fast Missiles Boat 40 (KCR 40) is manufactured by PT Palindo Marine, Batam. This is the third vessel Palindo worked on of four ordered.

"KCR 40 is now officially the warship of the Indonesian Republic," the Minister declared after accepting the ship at Batu Ampar Pier in Batam, Friday, January 25.

The KCR 40 has an estimated contract value of Rp 75 billion per unit. The government aims to have a fleet of 16 KCR 40 warships by 2014. Palindo's Managing Director, Harmanto, said the company requires 12 months to finish the making of one ship.
The latest addition of the KCR 40 is named Beladau 643 after a Riau-Mentawai traditional weapon. The two previous units were named Clurit 641 and Kujang 642.

Tempointeraktif.com - Defense Minister Receives Beladau Warship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

(Photos only) TNI Peacekeeping Force in Sudan.




















_Image thx to miss Audrey.
_




















Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/groups/5057875788/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

^^Check out these guys, equipped with brand new Pindad SS2 V5 rifles


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Third locally made missile ship delivered*
Fadli and Novan Iman Santosa, The Jakarta Post, Batam/Jakarta | Headlines | Sat, January 26 2013, 8:56 AM





_(Antara/Maha Eka Swasta)Pride of the nation: Soldiers attend the launch of the warship KRI Beladau at Batu Ampar quay, Batam, on Friday. With a maximum speed of 30 knots, the 44-meter vessel is billed as one of the most sophisticated, domestically built war machines. (Antara/Maha Eka Swasta)_

The Defense Ministry accepted its third locally made KCR-40 fast missile boat on Friday, adding to the push to strengthen both the Indonesian Navy and local defense industries.

Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro officiated the ceremony for the KRI Beladau-643 at Batu Ampar Port in Batam, Riau Islands.

Also attending the ceremony were Indonesian Military (TNI) chief Adm. Agus Suhartono, Navy chief of staff Adm. Marsetyo, and vice president director of Bank Mandiri, Riswandi.

Purnomo said the Beladau was the third KCR-40 to enter the Navy&#8217;s service after the KRI Clurit-641 and KRI Kujang-642.

The three vessels were part of a series of acquisitions of 16 KCR-40s until 2014. A fourth vessel will be delivered in November while the remaining 12 KCR-40s will be delivered by 2014.

Earlier this month, the ministry, which has a budget of Rp 81 trillion (US$8.42 billion) this year, revised down its target to reach the required level of weapons systems from three Strategic Plans (Renstra) to two five-year plans.

By procuring the KCR-40s at home, the ministry is maximizing local defense industries through requiring a transfer-of-technology with every purchase of a foreign weapons system.

*Manufactured by PT Palindo Marine Shipyard, the KCR-40 will be equipped with Chinese made C-705 anti-ship missiles that have a range of some 150-kilometers. State aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia is expected to locally produce the C-705 missiles by 2017 or 2018.*






Meanwhile, Agus expected the new vessel would increase the Navy&#8217;s capabilities in safeguarding Indonesia&#8217;s vast territorial waters.

The three KCR-40s will be operated by the Western Fleet in the shallow waters around Sumatra, parts of Java and Kalimantan.

Agus also touched on the plan to create a Central Fleet in addition to Eastern and Western Fleets.

&#8220;We are studying the organization. We will also create the Sea Defense Command [Kohanla] which will supervise the fleets,&#8221; he said, without elaborating on the time frame.

Commenting on the plan to establish the third fleet and Kohanla, Iis Gindarsyah from the Centre for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS) said that it was a sign of Indonesia&#8217;s aspiration for a green water navy.

&#8220;The projection is likely about the security of Indonesia&#8217;s maritime borders and strategic sea-lanes,&#8221; he told The Jakarta Post. He added that the current situation in the South China Sea had placed greater external pressures on Indonesia.

*A green navy is often described as a navy with greater coverage than a traditional littoral brown water navy, but stops short of the expansive power of a blue water navy, which contains aircraft carriers.*

In addition to having another fleet, the Navy is also preparing the Third Marines, who will be based in Sorong, West Papua.

*The Navy has been modernizing its weapons systems in the past few years with acquisitions and plans to further acquire major weapons systems such as submarines, maritime patrol aircraft, anti-submarine warfare (ASW) helicopters, light frigates and guided missile destroyers.*

Third locally made missile ship delivered | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

What is the current news on Indonesia's Leopard deal with Germany ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scobydoo

*TNI Finally Official Buy Leopard Tank*






The Ministry of Defence signed a official contract procurement of main battle tank Leopard with a German company, Rheinmetal. "(Purchase contract) was signed in mid-December," said the Head of the Defence Planning Ministry of Defence, Major General Prabowo Ediwan, told Tempo, Wednesday, January 9, 2013.

The contract value purchase heavy tank, said Ediwan, under a budget ceiling of U.S. $ 280 million. "Less than a bit of that number," he said without mentioning nominal.

Ediwan ensure the technical specifications and the number of tanks to be produced remains the same as the initial agreement. "Yes, they agreed with our offer."

Purchasing tank weighing 63 tons is also equipped with the technology transfer agreement signed last November 2012. "PT Pindad and Army Central Workshop will receive training to improve cooperation mild to severe."

The plan, Indonesia will buy Leopard tanks with RIs and A24 along with Marder weighing 33 tons. Ri Leopard priced at U.S. $ 1.7 million or approximately Rp. 16.4 billion per unit. Indonesia reportedly ordered 61 tank Leopard Ri and 42 Leopard 2A4 for U.S. $ 700 thousand or Rp. 6.7 billion per unit. "That would be coupled with ammunition and supporters," said Ediwan. These tanks will add military forces on the border.

TNI Akhirnya Resmi Beli Tank Leopard * | nasional | Tempo.co

[video] Interview deputy minister of defense and Head of the Defence Planning Ministry of Defence about alutsista 2013





at 1:30 he describes the deal of leopard tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scobydoo

Since the pic in the first page has broken, so i put this here

http://img176.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=78383_leori_122_391lo.jpg


----------



## nufix

Hu Songshan said:


> What is the current news on Indonesia's Leopard deal with Germany ?



The deal is already finalized along with the deal for Marder A3 as shown on Scobydoo's post, the first Leopard to arrive in Indonesia was on November 2012 for initial examination purpose


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*The future of the national defense industry*
Harry Kuffal, Jakarta | Opinion | Mon, January 28 2013, 10:25 AM


Two important events related to the defense industry marked the beginning of 2013. The first was the Centre for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS) report on defense market trends in Europe and the second was the US Congress approval of the federal budget for 2013.

CSIS reported a defense spending decline in 37 European countries from ¤263.1 billion (US$352 billion) in 2001 to ¤220.0 billion in 2011. But the budget per soldier increased from ¤76,700 in 2001 to ¤100,800 in 2011.

The second event came on Jan. 1, when the US Congress compromised and approved a budget worth $3,800 billion. It includes a $672 billion defense budget, of which $613 billion can be directly spent (nondiscretionary) and &#8220;only&#8221; about $216 billion is for procurement. It is easy to predict that both developments will result in an influx of offers of US and European defense industrial products to Indonesia.

Coincidentally, in October 2012 the House of Representatives endorsed the Defense Industry Law, constituting the most historic landmark since premier Juanda introduced the archipelagic concept by the end of the 1950s as the basis for Indonesia&#8217;s defense industry development.

*Only in 1980 did the government form a Defense Industry Development Team (TPIH) to study and recommend several companies and institutions categorized as strategic and defense industries, which were later managed by the Strategic Industries Management Agency (BPIS). Ten of the state-owned enterprises, including aircraft maker IPTN, ship builder PT PAL Indonesia, weapons maker PT Pindad, explosives manufacturer Dahana and steel producer Krakatau Steel (KS) put in good performances in terms of liquidity and solvency even after the 1997 Asian financial crisis. When consolidated in the BPIS, their profitability ratio increased.*

Their situation was undermined when the International Monetary Fund (IMF) demanded suspension of aid as well as programs for Indonesia&#8217;s aeronautic and maritime technological development and the government&#8217;s strategic industrial procurement. In 2002 PT BPIS was dissolved.

*After 10 years of confusion, some of the companies have reawakened and recovered such as Dahana and Pindad. Others like train car maker PT INKA have started making profits and KS has become a listed company with the potential to grow into a giant iron and steel holding company.*

It should be admitted, however, that the strategic and defense industries have been stagnant and lacking orientation. It is almost certain they will remain unable to support self-sufficiency in defense, particularly in meeting the need for primary weaponry systems.

As for their supporting industries, Indonesia seems to be already independent and capable. Various initiatives have been made to revitalize these industries. Yet the intricacy of developing healthy strategic and defense industries is seen from two main points of view.

In the first place, the demand side, where the government serves as a single consumer, in effect a monopsony. Various problems arising such as limited budget allocations, complicated bureaucratic mechanisms and low confidence of users in national industrial products have weakened the country&#8217;s defense industry.

A decision by the Indonesian Military (TNI) and National Police (Polri) to use domestically produced weapons and the Defense Industry Law should constitute the main asset to synchronize measures with the national defense industry to achieve strong state defense capabilities.

On the other hand is the supply side. The national defense industry is generally unsound in financial and managerial terms and is less competitive than its foreign competitors.

The US teaches us a lesson. In the early Cold War period of the 1950s, the US was &#8220;surprised&#8221; by the Soviet Union&#8217;s successful launch of the first manmade satellite, Sputnik. The US was harder hit when the Soviet Union sent a dog, Laika, into space and later cosmonaut Yuri Gagarin made the first manned space flight.

The spirit to keep abreast of the latest advances was voiced by then president Kennedy, who unified his nation with a campaign to land the first man on the moon. Consequently, all the existing resources were mobilized in a highly focused and integrated way.

The US defense industry soon had advanced technological applications for its army, naval and air forces because research and development costs were borne by the national moon-landing program. The US government also granted contracts to its defense industry to develop future fighter aircraft by utilizing Apollo program technology.

Obviously, the US defense industry enjoys indirect subsidies. All the facilities related to R&D and production become government property, so that they were not listed as assets and imposed no corporate burden. Such subsidies and facilities certainly are beyond comparison with Indonesia, which dissolved the BPIS in 2002 so that the relevant companies have had to bear R&D costs for a relatively limited market.

Lessons on government commitments to successful defense industry development can be learned from China, Brazil, South Korea and Turkey. Even more extreme forms and patterns involve the defense industry development of Israel and Singapore because they have the perception of threats or embargos by surrounding countries.

*On Dec. 9, 2009, President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono called for defense industry efficiency and revitalization with the aim of creating defense and security with a minimum essential force; an increase in the defense budget in correlation with the GDP and with reference to future warfare, doctrines and geographic conditions; the ability to perform multi-role tasks by preparing for military operations other than war; and to make designation according to necessity and interoperability.*

With a clear legal umbrella and presidential direction, the Defense Ministry is expected to be able to coordinate the procurement of primary weaponry systems and the development of the national defense industry. The goals can be realized through a focus of activity declared as a National Program, which should constitute a consensus and be formulated by an official institution: the Committee on Defense Industry Policy (KKIP).

In the short (five-year) term, the government can utilize the defense industry&#8217;s production capacity and capability through offset mechanisms like countertrade, joint production and measured transfers of technology. In the medium term, the TNI and Polri as users should provide input and evaluate the products being developed according to their needs. In the long term, users and the defense industry should jointly study the necessity for new products based on the defense strategy and other elements already indicated by the President.

The National Program is certainly only one way of developing the defense industry and will depend greatly on studies of the potential and perception of threats faced by the military and police. The other move is strengthening the strategic industrial structure to improve financial and human resources performance, for which the sole option to be considered is industrial consolidation.

*A feasible consolidation alternative involves industries more engaged in the production of primary weaponry systems like Pindad, Dahana, LEN, INTI and DI; for the formation of an aeronautic and defense holding company such as EADS in Europe. Meanwhile, PAL, DPS, IKI, BBI, Barata, DKB and INKA can combine to form a shipping and heavy industry holding company such as Hyundai Heavy Industries, now the largest in the world.*

With the two new holding companies, supported by the KS holding industry specializing in iron and steel, a synergy would definitely be created in terms of the management and structural reinforcement of the defense industry in Indonesia.

*Through the consolidation of R&D, allocations can be managed by integration (fund pooling) so as to reduce the load on relevant industries. Sound strategic industries are the main prerequisite for the development of an independent national defense industry and its strategic nature necessitates the government through the KKIP to guarantee its vitality. An independent defense industry is not merely meant for defense but also for public welfare.*

_The writer is president director of state-owned explosives producer PT Dahana. The opinions expressed are his own_

The future of the national defense industry | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *The future of the national defense industry*
> Harry Kuffal, Jakarta | Opinion | Mon, January 28 2013, 10:25 AM
> 
> 
> Two important events related to the defense industry marked the beginning of 2013. The first was the Centre for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS) report on defense market trends in Europe and the second was the US Congress approval of the federal budget for 2013.
> 
> CSIS reported a defense spending decline in 37 European countries from ¤263.1 billion (US$352 billion) in 2001 to ¤220.0 billion in 2011. But the budget per soldier increased from ¤76,700 in 2001 to ¤100,800 in 2011.
> 
> The second event came on Jan. 1, when the US Congress compromised and approved a budget worth $3,800 billion. It includes a $672 billion defense budget, of which $613 billion can be directly spent (nondiscretionary) and &#8220;only&#8221; about $216 billion is for procurement. It is easy to predict that both developments will result in an influx of offers of US and European defense industrial products to Indonesia.
> 
> Coincidentally, in October 2012 the House of Representatives endorsed the Defense Industry Law, constituting the most historic landmark since premier Juanda introduced the archipelagic concept by the end of the 1950s as the basis for Indonesia&#8217;s defense industry development.
> 
> *Only in 1980 did the government form a Defense Industry Development Team (TPIH) to study and recommend several companies and institutions categorized as strategic and defense industries, which were later managed by the Strategic Industries Management Agency (BPIS). Ten of the state-owned enterprises, including aircraft maker IPTN, ship builder PT PAL Indonesia, weapons maker PT Pindad, explosives manufacturer Dahana and steel producer Krakatau Steel (KS) put in good performances in terms of liquidity and solvency even after the 1997 Asian financial crisis. When consolidated in the BPIS, their profitability ratio increased.*
> 
> Their situation was undermined when the International Monetary Fund (IMF) demanded suspension of aid as well as programs for Indonesia&#8217;s aeronautic and maritime technological development and the government&#8217;s strategic industrial procurement. In 2002 PT BPIS was dissolved.
> 
> *After 10 years of confusion, some of the companies have reawakened and recovered such as Dahana and Pindad. Others like train car maker PT INKA have started making profits and KS has become a listed company with the potential to grow into a giant iron and steel holding company.*
> 
> It should be admitted, however, that the strategic and defense industries have been stagnant and lacking orientation. It is almost certain they will remain unable to support self-sufficiency in defense, particularly in meeting the need for primary weaponry systems.
> 
> As for their supporting industries, Indonesia seems to be already independent and capable. Various initiatives have been made to revitalize these industries. Yet the intricacy of developing healthy strategic and defense industries is seen from two main points of view.
> 
> In the first place, the demand side, where the government serves as a single consumer, in effect a monopsony. Various problems arising such as limited budget allocations, complicated bureaucratic mechanisms and low confidence of users in national industrial products have weakened the country&#8217;s defense industry.
> 
> A decision by the Indonesian Military (TNI) and National Police (Polri) to use domestically produced weapons and the Defense Industry Law should constitute the main asset to synchronize measures with the national defense industry to achieve strong state defense capabilities.
> 
> On the other hand is the supply side. The national defense industry is generally unsound in financial and managerial terms and is less competitive than its foreign competitors.
> 
> The US teaches us a lesson. In the early Cold War period of the 1950s, the US was &#8220;surprised&#8221; by the Soviet Union&#8217;s successful launch of the first manmade satellite, Sputnik. The US was harder hit when the Soviet Union sent a dog, Laika, into space and later cosmonaut Yuri Gagarin made the first manned space flight.
> 
> The spirit to keep abreast of the latest advances was voiced by then president Kennedy, who unified his nation with a campaign to land the first man on the moon. Consequently, all the existing resources were mobilized in a highly focused and integrated way.
> 
> The US defense industry soon had advanced technological applications for its army, naval and air forces because research and development costs were borne by the national moon-landing program. The US government also granted contracts to its defense industry to develop future fighter aircraft by utilizing Apollo program technology.
> 
> Obviously, the US defense industry enjoys indirect subsidies. All the facilities related to R&D and production become government property, so that they were not listed as assets and imposed no corporate burden. Such subsidies and facilities certainly are beyond comparison with Indonesia, which dissolved the BPIS in 2002 so that the relevant companies have had to bear R&D costs for a relatively limited market.
> 
> Lessons on government commitments to successful defense industry development can be learned from China, Brazil, South Korea and Turkey. Even more extreme forms and patterns involve the defense industry development of Israel and Singapore because they have the perception of threats or embargos by surrounding countries.
> 
> *On Dec. 9, 2009, President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono called for defense industry efficiency and revitalization with the aim of creating defense and security with a minimum essential force; an increase in the defense budget in correlation with the GDP and with reference to future warfare, doctrines and geographic conditions; the ability to perform multi-role tasks by preparing for military operations other than war; and to make designation according to necessity and interoperability.*
> 
> With a clear legal umbrella and presidential direction, the Defense Ministry is expected to be able to coordinate the procurement of primary weaponry systems and the development of the national defense industry. The goals can be realized through a focus of activity declared as a National Program, which should constitute a consensus and be formulated by an official institution: the Committee on Defense Industry Policy (KKIP).
> 
> In the short (five-year) term, the government can utilize the defense industry&#8217;s production capacity and capability through offset mechanisms like countertrade, joint production and measured transfers of technology. In the medium term, the TNI and Polri as users should provide input and evaluate the products being developed according to their needs. In the long term, users and the defense industry should jointly study the necessity for new products based on the defense strategy and other elements already indicated by the President.
> 
> The National Program is certainly only one way of developing the defense industry and will depend greatly on studies of the potential and perception of threats faced by the military and police. The other move is strengthening the strategic industrial structure to improve financial and human resources performance, for which the sole option to be considered is industrial consolidation.
> 
> *A feasible consolidation alternative involves industries more engaged in the production of primary weaponry systems like Pindad, Dahana, LEN, INTI and DI; for the formation of an aeronautic and defense holding company such as EADS in Europe. Meanwhile, PAL, DPS, IKI, BBI, Barata, DKB and INKA can combine to form a shipping and heavy industry holding company such as Hyundai Heavy Industries, now the largest in the world.*
> 
> With the two new holding companies, supported by the KS holding industry specializing in iron and steel, a synergy would definitely be created in terms of the management and structural reinforcement of the defense industry in Indonesia.
> 
> *Through the consolidation of R&D, allocations can be managed by integration (fund pooling) so as to reduce the load on relevant industries. Sound strategic industries are the main prerequisite for the development of an independent national defense industry and its strategic nature necessitates the government through the KKIP to guarantee its vitality. An independent defense industry is not merely meant for defense but also for public welfare.*
> 
> _The writer is president director of state-owned explosives producer PT Dahana. The opinions expressed are his own_
> 
> The future of the national defense industry | The Jakarta Post


Now Good news for Indonesian Army has also come but when I will heard good news and lot of good news about new fighter planes for Indonesian Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> Now Good news for Indonesian Army has also come but when I will heard good news and lot of good news about new fighter planes for Indonesian Air Force



Just wait for the F-16s to come to Indonesia shore, I'll be waiting for this baby

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

nufix said:


> The deal is already finalized along with the deal for Marder A3 as shown on Scobydoo's post, the first Leopard to arrive in Indonesia was on November 2012 for initial examination purpose



How many of them ( Leopard Tank ) have arrived when on earth Indonesia will order some really large number of Fighter Jets for its Air Force ?



Reashot Xigwin said:


> Just wait for the F-16s to come to Indonesia shore, I'll be waiting for this baby



Sir still F-16 will only around 26 and this plane don't know how much time will this take still only Indonesia seems to buy only 50 of these I think Indonesia should have around 250 most modern Fighter Planes


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> How many of them ( Leopard Tank ) have arrived when on earth Indonesia will order some really large number of Fighter Jets for its Air Force ?



One Leo 2 revo and one marder, the deal was signed on November 2012, the ordered tanks are expected to arrive this mid-year.



Zarvan said:


> Sir still F-16 will only around 26 and this plane don't know how much time will this take still only Indonesia seems to buy only 50 of these I think Indonesia should have around 250 most modern Fighter Planes



Nope, the existing one squadron plus 2 additional squadron will be 48 jets since Indonesia uses one squadron consists of 16 aircraft. Yep, everybody seems to think that way too, but I don't know when our Leaders will trigger alert to rapidly expand offensive capability, they seem to enjoy their peaceful diplomacy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> Sir still F-16 will only around 26 and this plane don't know how much time will this take still only Indonesia seems to buy only 50 of these I think Indonesia should have around 250 most modern Fighter Planes



Indonesia only currently need around 100+ Fighter plane. There are whisper that Indonesia will buy another batch of Sukhoi jets & a 5th gen Fighter like the PAK-FA to bolster the ranks. Whether the military budget will be increased to buy more jets is for now just a speculation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scobydoo

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Just wait for the F-16s to come to Indonesia shore, I'll be waiting for this baby


That's not KFX look like.

This is small scale model of KFX:
*Korean*





*Indonesian*


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia sets new military target*
Updated: 2013-01-29 17:02
( Xinhua)






JAKARTA - Indonesian Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said on Tuesday that the country's military is expected to meet a new power level, inscripting in presidential decree as Minimum Essential Force (MEF), within two years.

"After seeing what are displayed here, I am optimistic that we can settle the military improvement and restructuring jobs within two years as mandated by the existing law," Purnomo said on the sidelines of an exhibition displaying advancement of national defense industry in the military headquarters here.

*The MEF is a new military regime requiring massive development in the military implemented from 2010 to 2014 so as to meet optimum level of force sufficient to guard the nation. *

The effort to improve the military might was endorsed by presidential decree No 5/2010.

To do so, Indonesian government has arranged massive amount of allocation to buy brand new military vehicles, equipment and armaments from foreign countries.

The purchase of military equipment from abroad also constitutes transfer of technology scheme aimed at improving national defense industry.

*New navy ships, submersibles, fighter jets, helicopters, tanks and high technology military equipments were among the shopping list that have already been procured from foreign producers.*

*Indonesia is expecting deliveries of F-16 C/D and Sukhoi Su-30 fighter jets from US and Russia respectively. It bought hundreds of Leopard main battle tanks from Germany, and planed to purchase AH-64 Apache helicopters for its army.*

*Indonesia also established a joint cooperation with South Korean producers in designing and producing the so-called 4.5 generation fighter jet codenamed KFX. The joint project with South Korea initiated in 2009, worth $2 billion. The initial prototypes of the plane is expected to roll-out from the production facility in South Korea by 2020.*

Approximately 200 KFX fighter jets will be manufactured for both the Indonesian and South Korean Air Forces.

Indonesia sets new military target |Asia-Pacific |chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

very impressive: the shopping list


----------



## Zero_wing

Man if my country got their act together we would be in par with you guys on having a shopping list like that. Anyway keep up the good work guys just don't point it at us ok (joking)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia and Japan improve military ties*
Bagus BT Saragih, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Wed, January 30 2013, 12:10 PM






Indonesia and Japan have agreed that the two Asian powers must engage in stronger cooperation, including in the military sector, to contribute to regional security particularly in the Pacific area, which has been tense due to prolonged territorial disputes.

The commitment was made by President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono and Japan Ground Self-Defense Force (JGSDF) commander Gen. Eiji Kimizuka when the two met at Yudhoyono&#8217;s office in Jakarta on Tuesday. &#8220;The two countries agree that Indonesian-Japanese ties are very good, robust and improving, especially in the sectors of defense and military,&#8221; Yudhoyono said upon welcoming his Japanese guests.

Accompanying the President were Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa, Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro and Indonesian Army Commander Gen. Pramono Edhie Wibowo. The Japanese contingent included the JGSDF&#8217;s research, program and policy head Col. Yoshihisa Nakano, Japan&#8217;s Ambassador to Indonesia Yoshinori Katori and Japan&#8217;s Defense Attaché to Indonesia Capt. Toshiako Kondo.

The JGSDF is Japan&#8217;s ad-hoc army and the main branch of the Japanese military, the Japan Self-Defense Force.

Presidential spokesman Julian Aldrin Pasha said that both the Indonesian and Japanese sides highlighted the importance of promoting stability and security in regions such as Southeast Asia, Asia-Pacific and East Asia.

Japan has been involved in a prolonged dispute with China over islands in the East China Sea which has soured relationships between the two nations.

Marty said, however, the meeting did not specifically mention Japan&#8217;s territorial conflicts with China.

*According to Purnomo, the meeting discussed potential military cooperation in five fields, namely education and training, human resources, the defense industry, counterterrorism, as well as disaster relief management.*

&#8220;Indonesia and Japan are longtime partners in the economic sector. But these days, the Japanese government has initiated cooperation in defense-related fields too,&#8221; Purnomo said.

*&#8220;After World War II, Japan&#8217;s development of its military was halted, focusing only on self-defense. But today, Japan has seen tensions with some countries, such as China and Russia. The development of the security situation in the region has prompted Japan to improve its military capacity and fleets,&#8221; he added.*

According to Purnomo, Yudhoyono also invited the Japanese general to attend joint-counterterrorism exercises in the Indonesian Peace and Security Center (IPSC) in Sentul, West Java, in September.

The exercises are expected to involve counterterrorism forces from 18 countries worldwide.

&#8220;Japan has accepted the invitation and will send a delegation consisting of nuclear, biology and chemical specialists,&#8221; Purnomo said.

Japan&#8217;s new Prime Minister Shinzo Abe visited Jakarta two weeks ago and had a bilateral meeting with Yudhoyono at the state palace.

*Japan has been Indonesia&#8217;s biggest trading partner for years. Trade between the two countries in 2011 reached US$53.15 billion with a surplus of $14.28 billion on the Indonesian side.*

Indonesia and Japan improve military ties | The Jakarta Post

Banzai!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

Zero_wing said:


> Man if my country got their act together we would be in par with you guys on having a shopping list like that. Anyway keep up the good work guys just don't point it at us ok (joking)



relax bro, Philippines was and is always considered the only close friend in South East Asia by Indonesia, no guns will ever be pointed at Philippines


----------



## Zero_wing

nufix said:


> relax bro, Philippines was and is always considered the only close friend in South East Asia by Indonesia, no guns will ever be pointed at Philippines



Ok i know it was a joke i was saying you guys really made it so congrats on your hard work so far its pretty amazing many people have given up on Indonesia and same can be said about my country but we both come through! rebuilding the economy was hard for both countries besides the corruption reports, allegations and scandals and terrorist attacks and all the things we have to endure but we somehow made it but i really Indonesia in the improvement track you guys were far more successful than us your already half done we still starting but still congrats and keep us updated maybe i can convince the local congressman to invite Indonesia defense industries to have chance on the defense bidding's here. By the way i like the new Indonesia BDU's looks great.


----------



## nufix

I second you, both countries rose up from almost the same problem. Things in Indonesia were really changing under the economic reformation when Mr. Yudhoyono took the chair of presidency, it is now 9 years after his first step to rebuild the economy and we have came up to this improvement, I hope Philippines will soon to be joining Trillion dollars economy and reclaim Philippines's success stories during 1960's and 1970's, strong economy always results on strong military development.

You mean this BDU right? thanks bro !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zero_wing

Yup but i think color pattern is not for the tropical but its great to look at.


----------



## nufix

Zero_wing said:


> Yup but i think color pattern is not for the tropical but its great to look at.



From what I know, the pattern suits Indonesian jungle which had already been deforested. But, despite of that, the TNI has many BDUs to adjust the mission with the environmental condition, most of them are still sticking with the old british woodland camo BDU.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*US-Indonesia Expand Defense Partnership*





_U.S. Marines take their position during a joint amphibious assault exercise with their Indonesian counterparts on Banongan beach in Situbondo, East Java, Indonesia, June 5, 2012._

January 30, 2013
JAKARTA &#8212; The United States is furthering its defense partnership with Indonesia by committing to securing the waters in Southeast Asia against threats posed by terrorism, piracy and renewed territorial tensions. China, too, is building its naval presence in the region.

*Some of the world&#8217;s most vital shipping lanes cross through Indonesia, a country of more than 17,000 islands. With billions of dollars in trade moving through the waters each year, U.S. officials say the country is key to maintaining regional peace and stability.*

*As part of a pivot toward the Asia-Pacific announced by U.S. Defense Secretary Leon Panetta last June, the United States is looking to enhance its partnership with Indonesia in several areas, including maritime security.*

The goal is to work with regional allies to combat common threats, says Captain Adrian Jansen, the naval attaché at the U.S. Embassy, who spoke at a public gathering in Jakarta this week.

&#8220;Indonesia and the U.S. face many common threats - the threat of conflict in the South China Sea, the threat of piracy on the seas, natural disasters that injure our nations, the threat of terrorism and the spread of weapons of mass destruction that the threaten our very existence,&#8221; Jansen stated.

*Analysts warn the United States needs to use those common threats to engage more with China. Otherwise, the increased American presence could spark conflicts with Beijing, which is also expanding its regional influence.*

Collin Koh is an associate research fellow at the Rajaratnam School of International Studies in Singapore.

&#8220;If we look at the sort of actions that we see to date, it seems pretty evident that the U.S. pivot is primarily targeted at containing China&#8217;s emergence," he said. "Which coincided with China&#8217;s growing power and its growing assertiveness.&#8221;

As part of its naval engagement, the United States has conducted training exercises focused on counter-piracy and enhanced warfare techniques. Those exercises have grown significantly since the U.S. resumed military ties with Indonesia in 2005. 

*Meanwhile, China has also expanded its trade and defense relations. Indonesian media reported the recent sale of C-705 missiles to equip more than a dozen Indonesian warships. The two countries are also set to sign a technology-transfer contract that would allow Indonesia to produce the missiles domestically.*

The increased cooperation comes as disputes intensify among China and several members of the Association of SouthEast Asian Nations.

*Four of the 10 members of that regional grouping claim sovereignty of parts of the South China Sea. But China claims nearly the entire area. In the past, Philippine and Vietnamese fishing fleets have had dramatic standoffs with Chinese vessels in the remote waters, sparking worries that the dispute could lead to open conflict.*

On Tuesday, Hao Yinbiao, an official at the Chinese Embassy in Jakarta, said China is committed to diplomatic negotiations and refuted concerns that China&#8217;s increasingly aggressive actions would lead to confrontation.

&#8220;A growing country tends to be believed by other people to have some conflicts with the existing powers and influences. We have no other agenda, like sentiments against the United States of America,&#8221; Yinbiao noted.

Indonesia does not claim any of the contested territory and, in the past, has played a key role as a broker in the dispute. But, after failing to reach any substantive agreement on the South China Sea during the last ASEAN summit, there are some analysts who worry the dispute could become a battle for regional influence that could compromise ASEAN unity - despite Indonesia&#8217;s efforts to broker a deal.

US-Indonesia Expand Defense Partnership


----------



## Zero_wing

nufix said:


> From what I know, the pattern suits Indonesian jungle which had already been deforested. But, despite of that, the TNI has many BDUs to adjust the mission with the environmental condition, most of them are still sticking with the old british woodland camo BDU.



Yup the same woodland BDU that the are still being use by the Philippine Army while everybody in the Philippine Military are already using digi BDU's but again this is a great thread.

Can i ask i hear you guys are making your own light tank what's the news about that project?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zero_wing said:


> Yup the same woodland BDU that the are still being use by the Philippine Army while everybody in the Philippine Military are already using digi BDU's but again this is a great thread.
> 
> Can i ask i hear you guys are making your own light tank what's the news about that project?



There's no news about the light tank since it was announced, but there are rumor about a medium tank project currently in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Airbus Military Transfers C212 Production to Indonesia*
AIN Defense Perspective » February 1, 2013

by Chris Pocock





_The last C212 to be produced by Airbus Military at Seville was delivered to the Vietnam Marine Police in late December. (Photo: Airbus Military)_
February 1, 2013, 11:45 AM

Production of the Airbus Military C212 light transport is being transferred to Indonesia. The company signed a &#8220;strategic collaboration agreement&#8221; with PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) in mid-2011. The last aircraft to be assembled in Spain&#8211;a C212-400 version&#8211;was delivered to the Vietnam Marine Police in late December.

The C212 &#8220;provided the basis for the development of CASA into the world-class company that it is today in the form of Airbus Military,&#8221; said Domingo Urena-Raso, CEO of Airbus Military. A total of 477 C212s have been produced over a 42-year period for 92 operators. They have been used in a &#8220;variety of roles ranging from transport to rain-making, ultra-sophisticated surveillance to search and rescue,&#8221; according to the manufacturer. But production at Seville slowed to just four aircraft in the last two years. Urena-Raso said in 2010 that Airbus Military could no longer afford to produce the C212 in Europe.

Today, 290 C212s are flying in 40 countries. The largest population&#8211;70&#8211;is in Indonesia, where predecessors to PTDI assembled the type under license at Bandung during the 1970s and 1980s. The state-owned manufacturing company has been supplying subassemblies for the CN235 to Airbus Military. It will now build the NC-212, a further upgrade of the aircraft from the C212-400, which was introduced in 1997 with a glass cockpit and more powerful Honeywell TPE331 engines. The NC212 will have new digital avionics and autopilot systems and a new civil interior option for up to 28 passengers.

Airbus Military Transfers C212 Production to Indonesia | Aviation International News


----------



## Zero_wing

Reashot Xigwin said:


> There's no news about the light tank since it was announced, but there are rumor about a medium tank project currently in progress.



Ok maybe this the same tank am talking about looks familiar any news when are you guys doing full production?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zero_wing said:


> Ok maybe this the same tank am talking about looks familiar any news when are you guys doing full production?



Like I said its still just a rumor. So there's no official timetable for it. It said that the Light tank program will be assisted by the Russian though.

Bonus pictures with credit to miss Audrey.

TD200B Defense System.


----------



## Zero_wing

Ok thanks for the info this great well done for Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Indonesia Helicopter Gandiwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zero_wing

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Indonesia Helicopter Gandiwa.



This helicopter in the production or testing stage?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zero_wing said:


> This helicopter in the production or testing stage?



Still in the drawing board. Its basically just a Combat version of the Bell 412. 





Bell 412 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zero_wing

Wow so same parts and engine we have Helis like that i hope my country looks in to it! we are serious need an attack variant so we can free our current workhorses of troop transport, medivac and supply transport roles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Old News, but I just want to post it.

*RAF Boats VITESSE Mark II the right answer to Indonesian Navy's need for 6 Fast Interceptor Boats*

Vitesse Mark II Combat Interceptor Boat - RAF Boats - TNI AL - Indonesia Navy - YouTube

PT. Royal Advanced Fiber (RAF Boats) was displaying its VITESSE Mark II Interceptor boat during IndoDefence 2012. The VITESSE Mark II is a high speed military delta conic airventilated triple step hull interceptor type vessel. It was designed following a special request from Indonesian Special Forces for Anti-terror and interception missions.

As per Indonesian Navy requirement, the VITESSE Mark II can sustain speeds of 35 knots in 2 meter high waves. Following some tests, the Indonesian Navy Research & Technical department certified this vessel. Indonesian Navy ordered six VITESSE Mark II class interceptors with the first delivery expected to take place in 2013.





PT. Royal Advanced Fiber (RAF Boats) was displaying its VITESSE Mark II Interceptor boat during IndoDefence 2012. The VITESSE Mark II is a high speed military delta conic airventilated triple step hull interceptor type vessel. It was designed following a special request from Indonesian Special Forces for Anti-terror and interception missions.
RAF Boats' VITESSE Mark II Interceptor. Indonesian Navy ordered six vessels similar to this one.
(Picture: RAF Boats)

The vessel is suited for typical missions conducted by Military, Police, Coast Guard or Customs such as Search and Rescue, Patrolling, Interception, Surveillance, Anti-Smuggling etc...

The vessels Indonesian Navy have ordered will each be equipped with a 12.7mm gun mount at the bow, two extra gun mounts at the stern. Also present at the stern will be a (deflated) RHIB.

PT. Royal Advanced Fiber (RAF Boats) was displaying its VITESSE Mark II Interceptor boat during IndoDefence 2012. The VITESSE Mark II is a high speed military delta conic airventilated triple step hull interceptor type vessel. It was designed following a special request from Indonesian Special Forces for Anti-terror and interception missions.
The VITESSE Mark II on display during Indo Defence/Indo Marine 2012





The vessel on display during IndoDefence was the demo boat. It was the first of the class to be built and will be kept as a test platform for the future. The units ordered for the Indonesian Navy will all be newly built.

According to RAF Boats, the fact that Indonesian Navy Research & Technical department could test their boat before making a final decision was a real advantage and played in their favor.

Indonesian Navy will probably not be the only user of that class of Interceptor, since we were told that several neighboring countries of Indonesia have shown interest for the vessel during and even before IndoDefence.

RAF Boats VITESSE Mark II the right answer to Indonesian Navy's need for 6 Fast Interceptor Boats


This on the other hand is new

*Uncertainty still clouds formation of coast guard*
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Mon, February 04 2013, 11:24 AM


Uncertainty is still hanging over the establishment of an independent coast guard, as the issuance of the regulation that would be used as its legal basis may be further delayed.

According to Law No. 17/2008 on shipping, Indonesia should have had an independent sea and coast guard by 2011. But, due to the slow process in drafting the regulation and its final approval, the body was not established according to schedule, according to the Transportation Ministry, which is tasked with overseeing the drafting of the regulation.

The ministry&#8217;s director general for sea transportation, Leon Muhammad said in Jakarta last week the drafting of the regulation had been slow as several sections of the regulation had to be changed due to resistance from a number of institutions involved in maintaining maritime safety and security.

Leon said that his ministry had finally completed the drafting of the law after working on it for more than two years, and had submitted the draft regulation to the state secretary in mid-2012 to receive final approval from the President.

Leon added, however, that the draft was still pending presidential approval because the Office of the Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister could not agree on certain points in the draft regulation.

&#8220;We should have already formed the coast guard in 2011, but there are other institutions from whom we need to gain approval. It is taking quite a time to convince some of them that the establishment of the body will not diminish their authority,&#8221; Leon told The Jakarta Post on Tuesday.

The 2008 Shipping Law mandates that the government form an Indonesian Sea and Coast Guard as a consequence of Indonesia&#8217;s ratification of the 1982 United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS).

The draft states that the Indonesian Sea and Coast Guard, which would take the form of a civilian institution, will be answerable to the President via the Transportation Minister with tasks including ensuring safety and security at sea and carrying out law enforcement. The body will operate independently and has no authority links with Navy operations.

At present, responsibility for maritime security lies with several ministries and institutions, such as the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry, the Indonesian Navy, the Finance Ministry&#8217;s Customs and Excise Directorate General, the Transportation Ministry&#8217;s Sea and Coastguard Directorate, and the National Water Police.

The Coordinating Agency for Maritime Security (Bakorkamla) &#8212; a body under the Office of the Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister &#8212; possesses the authority to coordinate existing institutions via a 2005 presidential regulation, but only at a &#8220;planning level&#8221; and it cannot give directives in the field.

This complicated situation has not only created overlapping functions among the institutions but has also raised concern among stakeholders over maritime safety.

Indonesian Shipowners&#8217; Association (INSA) chairwoman Carmelita Hatoto said that the association was concerned about the late establishment of the body, adding that only a legitimate coast guard could help them eliminate unofficial payments made to these institutions.

Shipping companies were reported to have paid Rp 5.5 trillion (US$568.35 million) in 2011 in allegedly illegal levies imposed by officials from a host of state security and law-enforcement agencies.

Carmelita said their modus operandi were to stop ships, pretend to check necessary documents and, eventually, allegedly demand payments in the name of security and safety. (aml)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/02/04/uncertainty-still-clouds-formation-coast-guard.html

The world largest Islands Nation is still without a Coast Guard...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*New Products from Rapim TNI 2013*

*ARNAWAMA*, a special vehicles that have a compact design so it can go faster, have higher mobility and maneuverability and is not detected in the water. This vehicle can go in the water or dive to a maximum depth of 30 meters. The vehicle is also capable of carrying eight special forces personnel and are protected by a canopy cover. Although closed, the mini-submarine occupants still have to use an oxygen mask for their safety during diving. Arnawama also equipped with advanced navigation and communication equipment. Arnawama can be operated continuously for 5 hours under water or 10 hours on the surface of the water. However, in the water this boat will operate using batteries that can be charged back if the vehicle surfaced. For successful reconnaissance mission, the vehicle can also be hidden under water.
















*Titah Hitam (BLACK Edict) RI-1*, a fast boat for landing and interdiction missions. Designed to enhance effectiveness, the performance of the special forces to conduct patrols and pursuit inside the territory of the Republic of Indonesia waters. The vessel is capable of driving up to 40 knots with a sharp maneuver and landed troops at once in a short time without the need for special dock. In the domestic production of composite and aluminum construction with a very strong and lightweight. Can be operated for 8-11 hours or within 350 nautical miles. At the bow of the ship, can be installed a machine gun that can be operated automatically or manually.












*GANENDRA RI-1*, is a Diver Propulsion Vehicle (DPV) it's light, strong and compact. Being able to pull a load of large equipment and can make 1-2 nimble maneuvering combat divers in the water. Made with robust construction using aluminum with top-quality rust-resistant coatings, waterproof, heat resistant and scratch-resistant.
















Tawaran Baru Dalam Rapim TNI 2013 | Angkasa Readers Community

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesian Mi-35P Repaired in Ukraine*
05 Februari 2013





_Mi-35P Combat helicopter with tail number HS-7130 from the 31 Squadron Army Air Corps Indonesia - one of the first two vehicles of this type, set in Indonesia in 2003 (photo : Scramble)_

Although Indonesia acquires Mi-35P Russian combat helicopters brand new from "Rostvertol", for repair these Indonesian machines it appears to prefer the Ukraine.

Participant under the nickname &#8220;lindr&#8221; on website forums.airforce.ru, studying public documentation of customs bodies of Ukraine, discovered that two Mi-35P combat helicopters first Russian supplies in 2003 was repair in Ukraine.

According to &#8220;lindr&#8221;, two Mi-35P with serial numbers 070385 and 070386 arrived in Ukraine from Indonesia for repairs in Aug. 3, 2012, and already 26 December 2012 were sent back. It comes with the Indonesian helicopter tail number HS-7129 and HS-7130, supplied under a contract with Indonesia "Rosoboronexport" in 2002 for two cars and delivered to Indonesia September 15, 2003.

Helicopters are a part of the 31st Squadron of Indonesian Army Aviation, stationed at the airport, Ahmad Yani (Semarang). Repair of both the helicopter to apparently SE Konotop plant "AVIAKON".

(BMPD)


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesian Air Force sent six fighter pilot to train flying the T-50 training aircraft and T/A-50.*






This training will take as long as 21 weeks, and the Air Force Pilots will conduct training with the T-50 aircraft before using TA-50 aircraft.

TA-50 aircraft training will be conducted at the 16th Fighter Wing 1, after graduating from flying the T-50 aircraft.

All the pilot candidates must be eligible. For 13 weeks the pilots must be an active aviator of the hawk MK53 and F-16 in Indonesia, then prospective pilots of the T-50 in will conduct on-site training for 3 weeks, then training course for flying the T-50 for 9 weeks, and 8 weeks of training course for flying the TA-50, the next 2 weeks will be used for training on the ground and additional flight training for 5 weeks.






When in training T-50, the pilot candidates are going to do some simulations, simulating flight instrument, emergency procedures, including basic theoretical training and training with the simulator.

Upon completion of training on the ground, the pilots will pilot a real plane then conduct training programs to perform some operations such as formation flying, night flying, and basic combat training is expected to take.

Then the candidates will conduct training course for the TA-50, the training itself is almost the same as the T-50 training.

The candidates will be accompanied by six pilot instructors from the Republic of Korea Air Force (ROKAF). The instructors themselves must have 1000 hours of flying and fluent in the English language to educate prospective pilots.

"Here, in the 16th Fighter Wing, we provide facilities for prayers for the pilot candidates, because they know about the lifestyle Islamic countries such as Indonesia," said an official at the 16th Fighter Wing.

After they finished training with the T-50 and TA-50, the pilot will return to Indonesia.

In May 2011, Indonesia signed a contract with Korea Aerospace Industries for the supply of 16 units of T-50, in addition Indonesia also operates 17 units of KT-1 as well as a joint venture with South Korea to develop the KFX fighter.

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zero_wing

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Indonesian Air Force sent six fighter pilot to train flying the T-50 training aircraft and T/A-50.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This training will take as long as 21 weeks, and the Air Force Pilots will conduct training with the T-50 aircraft before using TA-50 aircraft.
> 
> TA-50 aircraft training will be conducted at the 16th Fighter Wing 1, after graduating from flying the T-50 aircraft.
> 
> All the pilot candidates must be eligible. For 13 weeks the pilots must be an active aviator of the hawk MK53 and F-16 in Indonesia, then prospective pilots of the T-50 in will conduct on-site training for 3 weeks, then training course for flying the T-50 for 9 weeks, and 8 weeks of training course for flying the TA-50, the next 2 weeks will be used for training on the ground and additional flight training for 5 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When in training T-50, the pilot candidates are going to do some simulations, simulating flight instrument, emergency procedures, including basic theoretical training and training with the simulator.
> 
> Upon completion of training on the ground, the pilots will pilot a real plane then conduct training programs to perform some operations such as formation flying, night flying, and basic combat training is expected to take.
> 
> Then the candidates will conduct training course for the TA-50, the training itself is almost the same as the T-50 training.
> 
> The candidates will be accompanied by six pilot instructors from the Republic of Korea Air Force (ROKAF). The instructors themselves must have 1000 hours of flying and fluent in the English language to educate prospective pilots.
> 
> "Here, in the 16th Fighter Wing, we provide facilities for prayers for the pilot candidates, because they know about the lifestyle Islamic countries such as Indonesia," said an official at the 16th Fighter Wing.
> 
> After they finished training with the T-50 and TA-50, the pilot will return to Indonesia.
> 
> In May 2011, Indonesia signed a contract with Korea Aerospace Industries for the supply of 16 units of T-50, in addition Indonesia also operates 17 units of KT-1 as well as a joint venture with South Korea to develop the KFX fighter.
> 
> Source



Looks like we be flying together with this FA50 great news indeed



Reashot Xigwin said:


> Old News, but I just want to post it.
> 
> *RAF Boats VITESSE Mark II the right answer to Indonesian Navy's need for 6 Fast Interceptor Boats*
> 
> Vitesse Mark II Combat Interceptor Boat - RAF Boats - TNI AL - Indonesia Navy - YouTube
> 
> PT. Royal Advanced Fiber (RAF Boats) was displaying its VITESSE Mark II Interceptor boat during IndoDefence 2012. The VITESSE Mark II is a high speed military delta conic airventilated triple step hull interceptor type vessel. It was designed following a special request from Indonesian Special Forces for Anti-terror and interception missions.
> 
> As per Indonesian Navy requirement, the VITESSE Mark II can sustain speeds of 35 knots in 2 meter high waves. Following some tests, the Indonesian Navy Research & Technical department certified this vessel. Indonesian Navy ordered six VITESSE Mark II class interceptors with the first delivery expected to take place in 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT. Royal Advanced Fiber (RAF Boats) was displaying its VITESSE Mark II Interceptor boat during IndoDefence 2012. The VITESSE Mark II is a high speed military delta conic airventilated triple step hull interceptor type vessel. It was designed following a special request from Indonesian Special Forces for Anti-terror and interception missions.
> RAF Boats' VITESSE Mark II Interceptor. Indonesian Navy ordered six vessels similar to this one.
> (Picture: RAF Boats)
> 
> The vessel is suited for typical missions conducted by Military, Police, Coast Guard or Customs such as Search and Rescue, Patrolling, Interception, Surveillance, Anti-Smuggling etc...
> 
> The vessels Indonesian Navy have ordered will each be equipped with a 12.7mm gun mount at the bow, two extra gun mounts at the stern. Also present at the stern will be a (deflated) RHIB.
> 
> PT. Royal Advanced Fiber (RAF Boats) was displaying its VITESSE Mark II Interceptor boat during IndoDefence 2012. The VITESSE Mark II is a high speed military delta conic airventilated triple step hull interceptor type vessel. It was designed following a special request from Indonesian Special Forces for Anti-terror and interception missions.
> The VITESSE Mark II on display during Indo Defence/Indo Marine 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vessel on display during IndoDefence was the demo boat. It was the first of the class to be built and will be kept as a test platform for the future. The units ordered for the Indonesian Navy will all be newly built.
> 
> According to RAF Boats, the fact that Indonesian Navy Research & Technical department could test their boat before making a final decision was a real advantage and played in their favor.
> 
> Indonesian Navy will probably not be the only user of that class of Interceptor, since we were told that several neighboring countries of Indonesia have shown interest for the vessel during and even before IndoDefence.
> 
> RAF Boats VITESSE Mark II the right answer to Indonesian Navy's need for 6 Fast Interceptor Boats
> 
> 
> This on the other hand is new
> 
> *Uncertainty still clouds formation of coast guard*
> The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Mon, February 04 2013, 11:24 AM
> 
> 
> Uncertainty is still hanging over the establishment of an independent coast guard, as the issuance of the regulation that would be used as its legal basis may be further delayed.
> 
> According to Law No. 17/2008 on shipping, Indonesia should have had an independent sea and coast guard by 2011. But, due to the slow process in drafting the regulation and its final approval, the body was not established according to schedule, according to the Transportation Ministry, which is tasked with overseeing the drafting of the regulation.
> 
> The ministry&#8217;s director general for sea transportation, Leon Muhammad said in Jakarta last week the drafting of the regulation had been slow as several sections of the regulation had to be changed due to resistance from a number of institutions involved in maintaining maritime safety and security.
> 
> Leon said that his ministry had finally completed the drafting of the law after working on it for more than two years, and had submitted the draft regulation to the state secretary in mid-2012 to receive final approval from the President.
> 
> Leon added, however, that the draft was still pending presidential approval because the Office of the Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister could not agree on certain points in the draft regulation.
> 
> &#8220;We should have already formed the coast guard in 2011, but there are other institutions from whom we need to gain approval. It is taking quite a time to convince some of them that the establishment of the body will not diminish their authority,&#8221; Leon told The Jakarta Post on Tuesday.
> 
> The 2008 Shipping Law mandates that the government form an Indonesian Sea and Coast Guard as a consequence of Indonesia&#8217;s ratification of the 1982 United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS).
> 
> The draft states that the Indonesian Sea and Coast Guard, which would take the form of a civilian institution, will be answerable to the President via the Transportation Minister with tasks including ensuring safety and security at sea and carrying out law enforcement. The body will operate independently and has no authority links with Navy operations.
> 
> At present, responsibility for maritime security lies with several ministries and institutions, such as the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry, the Indonesian Navy, the Finance Ministry&#8217;s Customs and Excise Directorate General, the Transportation Ministry&#8217;s Sea and Coastguard Directorate, and the National Water Police.
> 
> The Coordinating Agency for Maritime Security (Bakorkamla) &#8212; a body under the Office of the Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister &#8212; possesses the authority to coordinate existing institutions via a 2005 presidential regulation, but only at a &#8220;planning level&#8221; and it cannot give directives in the field.
> 
> This complicated situation has not only created overlapping functions among the institutions but has also raised concern among stakeholders over maritime safety.
> 
> Indonesian Shipowners&#8217; Association (INSA) chairwoman Carmelita Hatoto said that the association was concerned about the late establishment of the body, adding that only a legitimate coast guard could help them eliminate unofficial payments made to these institutions.
> 
> Shipping companies were reported to have paid Rp 5.5 trillion (US$568.35 million) in 2011 in allegedly illegal levies imposed by officials from a host of state security and law-enforcement agencies.
> 
> Carmelita said their modus operandi were to stop ships, pretend to check necessary documents and, eventually, allegedly demand payments in the name of security and safety. (aml)
> 
> http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/02/04/uncertainty-still-clouds-formation-coast-guard.html
> 
> The world largest Islands Nation is still without a Coast Guard...



I think the Indonesian military should just use the design and data from our MACPACs we have the same environment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Julian Rachman

nufix please post some pics too about ASTROSS II MLSRS , we have purchased thoose last year..
( sorry if my english is still bad ....and thank you for accept me as a friend )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zero_wing said:


> Looks like we be flying together with this FA50 great news indeed



Indonesia only have plan to buy the T-50 for training & light attack role. I'm sorry but we won't be buying the FA50.



Julian Rachman said:


> nufix please post some pics too about ASTROSS II MLSRS , we have purchased thoose last year..
> ( sorry if my english is still bad ....and thank you for accept me as a friend )



Monggo Mas 

*Indonesia Ordered 36 Astros II Rocket Systems*
10 November 2012





Avibras Astros II Mk 6 MLRS (photo : Defense Studies) 

TSAMTO - Brazil's "Avibras Industria Aerospacial" signed a contract to supply Indonesia with two batteries MRLS "Astros-2 (ASTROS - Artillery Saturation Rocket System).

According to "Jane's Defence Weekly" in the exhibition held in Jakarta "IndoDefence 2012" representative "Avibras", an agreement was signed with the Ministry of Defense of Indonesia "recently" and provides for the production and supply of two batteries, "Astros" as well as the transfer of technology and their service Indonesian repair industry. Earlier, Indonesian online media reported that one of the MLRS "Astros-2" version Mk.6 was demonstrated during the past 5 October in Jakarta military parade.

Under the agreement Indonesia will receive 36 launchers and a similar number of transport-charging machines, fire control, mobile repair shops, mobile weather stations, control vehicle battery commander. "Avibras" will also provide training facilities, simulators and a package of spare parts.





The Astros system and related vehicle (photo : Defense Studies)

Despite the fact that the cost of the agreement were not disclosed, it can be estimated at 350 million dollars. In June this year, Brazilian Army signed a contract for the purchase of three batteries MLRS "Astros 2020" worth 525 million dollars. In addition, the MLRS "Astros" were delivered in 2002 and 2007 to Malaysia.

According to the signed November 8 Indonesia and "Avibras" memorandum of understanding, a Brazilian manufacturer of the Indonesian state-owned companies will give PT Pindad and PT Dirgantara" as well as the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space Technology and the necessary "know-how".

According to the statement of the Executive Director of "Avibras" Sami Youssef Hassuani (Sami Youssef Hassuani), a technology transfer agreement will strengthen cooperation in Indonesia and Brazil in the field of defense.

Earlier Indonesia signed a contract to buy Brazil 16 light combat / training aircraft EMB-314 (A-29) "Super Tucano". The first four aircraft were delivered in August 2012.

(Armstrade)


----------



## Viet

I wonder if Indonesia has any perceived enemies? As far as I know you have no sesious disputes with your neighbors at all, right?
You have an impressive list of (source internet)

Navy
 C-705 anti-ship missiles produced jointly with China
 Eleven anti-submarine helicopters
 Three submarines produced jointly with South Korea
 Eight corvettes produced jointly with Dutch shipbuilder Damen Schelde

Air Force
 Eight light attack A-29 Super Tucano aircraft from Brazil
 Up to 34 F-16s from the US on a grant
 Six C-130H heavy transport aircraft from Australia, plus four C-130s on a grant
 KFX/IFX fighter jets jointly produced with South Korea

Army
 100 Leopard 2A6 main battle tanks from Germany


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Viet said:


> I wonder if Indonesia has any perceived enemies? As far as I know you have no sesious disputes with your neighbors at all, right?
> You have an impressive list of (source internet)
> 
> Navy
> &#8226; C-705 anti-ship missiles produced jointly with China
> &#8226; Eleven anti-submarine helicopters
> &#8226; Three submarines produced jointly with South Korea
> &#8226; Eight corvettes produced jointly with Dutch shipbuilder Damen Schelde
> 
> Air Force
> &#8226; Eight light attack A-29 Super Tucano aircraft from Brazil
> &#8226; Up to 34 F-16s from the US on a grant
> &#8226; Six C-130H heavy transport aircraft from Australia, plus four C-130s on a grant
> &#8226; KFX/IFX fighter jets jointly produced with South Korea
> 
> Army
> &#8226; 100 Leopard 2A6 main battle tanks from Germany




Si vis pacem, para bellum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Viet said:


> I wonder if Indonesia has any perceived enemies? As far as I know you have no sesious disputes with your neighbors at all, right?
> You have an impressive list of (source internet)
> 
> Navy
> &#8226; C-705 anti-ship missiles produced jointly with China
> &#8226; Eleven anti-submarine helicopters
> &#8226; Three submarines produced jointly with South Korea
> &#8226; Eight corvettes produced jointly with Dutch shipbuilder Damen Schelde
> 
> Air Force
> &#8226; Eight light attack A-29 Super Tucano aircraft from Brazil
> &#8226; Up to 34 F-16s from the US on a grant
> &#8226; Six C-130H heavy transport aircraft from Australia, plus four C-130s on a grant
> &#8226; KFX/IFX fighter jets jointly produced with South Korea
> 
> Army
> &#8226; 100 Leopard 2A6 main battle tanks from Germany



Still got Malaysia, Indonesia and Malaysia are sworn enemies yet both share similar root, language, and culture. 


To be more completed, the procurement program of 2012 would be: 

Air Force: 

- 6 is the initial order, the total deal for Super Tucano is 12 aircraft
- 9 C-295 from EADS assembling at PT. DI ( 2 unit already coming)
- 18 Grop G-120TP primary trainer from Germany
- Su 27/30 Batch III
- Combat SAR heli EC 725 cougar
- 16 KAI TA 50

Army: 

- AH 64D Longbow
- Marder A3 (along with Leopard package deal)
- Starstreak AA defense system with Pindad made Armored vehicle
- TD 2000 AA defense system
- 3 Batteries of Caesar SPH
- 2/3 Batteries of ASTROS MRLS

Navy:

- 5-8 CN 235 MPA/ASW
- 1 PKR 10514, Indonesia's version of SIGMA 10514
- 3 Light Frigate of Nahkoda Ragam class, built by Britain
- 6 KCR 60 (60 meters Fast Missile Boats) 3 are being manufactured
- 10 KCR 40 (40 meters FMB) 3 are completed
- 125 m large landing ships will be built by PT Kodjabahari
- 54 BMP 3F for the marines. 17 tanks are already delivered
- Auxiliary fleet oilers will be built by the same company that builds 125 large landing ships
- 25 more of AAV-7A1


So far, that is the only list I have for the last's year procurement program, maybe other Indonesian members here may add and correct the list I posted here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Honeywell Keen Participating in the Indonesian Aerospace Industry*
07 Desember 2012






_Honeywell turboprop TPE-331 engine (photo : Oldwoodward)_

*Honeywell Aerospace, one of the four Honeywell&#8217;s business units based in New Jersey, United States, observing the fast growing Indonesian aviation industry, is keen in participating such as the PT Dirgantara Indonesia and the Korean Aerospace aircraft program to produce fighter planes, as well as the maintenance, modification and upgrading of the Indonesian Air Force C-130 heavy transport planes.*

President Asia Pacific Honeywell Aerospace Honeywell Aerospace, Briand Greer, further said to Angkasa early November in Jakarta, with experience engineers and Honeywell products, the US avionics company is looking forward to take part in the avionic system, engine, auxiliary power unit and wheel & brake system.

&#8220;Not only US and European-made aircraft, but also Russian-made planes. We have the ability to repair and modified Mi-17 helicopter, especially for its avionics,&#8221; said Paul J. West, Director Avionic Technical Sales Honeywell Defense & Space who assisted Greer.

*He added, though his company is world known but less known in Indonesia, actually its presence in the country is known being the supplier for the TPE-331-12 engine for the PT Dirgantara Indonesian-made NC-212 light transport aircraft. The company also supplied various components, electrical system and avionics for the Indonesian Air Force F-16 Fighting Falcon jet fighters since 1990.*

He further explained, the company involved in three business fields, the defense & space, air transport & regional, and general aviation. Beside aerospace, Honeywell is also known for its automation and control solution, performance and technologies, and transportation system. (adr/ds)

(Angkasa)


* PT. Lundin (North Sea Boats) Introduces 63m FMPV Trimaran - Stealth Fast Missile Patrol Vessel*
28 November 2012





Export version of the 63 meters FMPV Trimaran (photo : Navy Recognition)

The Fast Missile Patrol Vessel (FMPV) Trimaran was designed by North Sea Boats, an Indonesia based shipyard, with input from New Zealand and Swedish engineers as well as the Indonesian Navy. The vessel employs a modern &#8220;Wave Piercing&#8221; trimaran design and some "stealth" characteristics.

An export version of the 63 meters FMPV Trimaran is available. North Sea Boats partnered with SAAB for this version, as a consequence most weapons and sub-systems are provided by the Swedish Defence group as shown in the picture below which was displayed on SAAB booth during Indodefence 2012.

*FMPV Trimaran in export configuration would come with:
» Saab RBS15 Mk3 anti-ship missiles
» BAE Systems Bofors 40Mk4 40mm main gun
» Saab Sea Giraffe LT radar
» Saab CEROS 200 radar and optronic tracking system
» Saab 9LV Combat management system

Weapons
» 8x CASIC C-705 anti-ship missiles
» Chinese 6 barrelled gatling type gun
*
(NavyRecognition)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Julian Rachman said:


> nufix please post some pics too about ASTROSS II MLSRS , we have purchased thoose last year..
> ( sorry if my english is still bad ....and thank you for accept me as a friend )



sorry om telat, udah diwakilin mas Reashot tuh hehehe. There's no bad english here, bad english is only when your interlocutor doesn't understand what you are talking about. Yup, thanks for adding me, mas. Welcome to the forum, rajin ngepost ya hehe the whole threads and posts regarding Indonesia are contributed with less than 5 active members from Indonesia.


----------



## Viet

Can you explain me your current dispute with Malaysia?


----------



## Zero_wing

Thanks for the info t50 are just for training and acrobatics but still a good buy


----------



## Julian Rachman

thanks for reashot n nufix....hehehe,gak apa-apa..ane jg laptop dah agak maleman,jadi baru baca sekarang.......tararenkyu pisan 
hehehe..ok

Two 155 mm Howitzer Caesar Arrives in Jakarta


22 September 2012



JAKARTA - Two type truck mounted howitzer 155mm caliber arrived at Halim Perdana Kusumah airport, jakarta transported by Russian aircraft Il-76 type. French Nexter Caesar howitzer made &#8203;&#8203;this classified as Self propelled howitzer / howitzer that can move itself to a more innovative than the previous howitzer type chain wheel (Tracked).

In line with the acceleration of the military modernization, the Army planned to get two this Caesar howitzer battalion. A Field Artillery battalion consists of three batteries, one of which consists of six artillery batteries, with such amount to TNI AD Caesar howitzer will reach 36 units.

TNI AD currently have two howitzer battalion own motion, respectively Yon Armed 7/105 GS in Cikiwul Bekasi (Kodam Jaya), and Yon Armed 5/105GS Cimahi West Java (Kodam Siliwangi). Used Howitzer is the AMX-61 Mk former Dutch totaling 50 units acquired in the late 1970s to 1982. Wheeled howitzer weighing 13.7 ton chain has a 105mm caliber cannon.

TNI AD also has a pull type 155mm caliber howitzer (towed) derived from Singapore in 1997. FH-88 Howitzer this (in Indonesia often called FH-2000) has a weight of 12.9 tons and is used by Armed Battalion 9 Kostrad in Sadang, Purwakarta.


Judging from the range of the howitzer firing the choice Caesar makes Field Artillery corps has dramatically increased the range of shots. When AMX Mk-61 only has a 15km range shots, and FH-88 has a maximum firing range of 30 km, then Caesar can do shots with a range of up to 42-50 km. Far-close range shots also determined by the choice of projectiles he wore.

Howitzer Caesar also used by Thailand, the land of the white elephant is buying 6 units in 2006 and all units have been received in 2010. Purchase by Thailand is the first export order of acquisition times for Caesar.

Caesar howitzer is water-Transportable, can be transported by aircraft such as the C-130 Hercules or the A-400M, it's very easy for these howitzers to be deployed to conflict areas quickly.

Two Caesar howitzer that has come in Indonesia will follow the military parade on the anniversary of TNI on October 5, 2012. After the military parade, Caesar can be seen up close by the public in defense equipment exhibition in Monument Square on December 6-8 October 2012.

(Defense Studies)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Julian Rachman

thanks buat bro nufix,n reashot.... 
ok 
Two 155 mm Howitzer Caesar Arrives in Jakarta

22 September 2012

JAKARTA - Two type truck mounted howitzer 155mm caliber arrived at Halim Perdana Kusumah airport, jakarta transported by Russian aircraft Il-76 type. French Nexter Caesar howitzer made &#8203;&#8203;this classified as Self propelled howitzer / howitzer that can move itself to a more innovative than the previous howitzer type chain wheel (Tracked).

In line with the acceleration of the military modernization, the Army planned to get two this Caesar howitzer battalion. A Field Artillery battalion consists of three batteries, one of which consists of six artillery batteries, with such amount to TNI AD Caesar howitzer will reach 36 units.

TNI AD currently have two howitzer battalion own motion, respectively Yon Armed 7/105 GS in Cikiwul Bekasi (Kodam Jaya), and Yon Armed 5/105GS Cimahi West Java (Kodam Siliwangi). Used Howitzer is the AMX-61 Mk former Dutch totaling 50 units acquired in the late 1970s to 1982. Wheeled howitzer weighing 13.7 ton chain has a 105mm caliber cannon.

TNI AD also has a pull type 155mm caliber howitzer (towed) derived from Singapore in 1997. FH-88 Howitzer this (in Indonesia often called FH-2000) has a weight of 12.9 tons and is used by Armed Battalion 9 Kostrad in Sadang, Purwakarta.


Judging from the range of the howitzer firing the choice Caesar makes Field Artillery corps has dramatically increased the range of shots. When AMX Mk-61 only has a 15km range shots, and FH-88 has a maximum firing range of 30 km, then Caesar can do shots with a range of up to 42-50 km. Far-close range shots also determined by the choice of projectiles he wore.

Howitzer Caesar also used by Thailand, the land of the white elephant is buying 6 units in 2006 and all units have been received in 2010. Purchase by Thailand is the first export order of acquisition times for Caesar.

Caesar howitzer is water-Transportable, can be transported by aircraft such as the C-130 Hercules or the A-400M, it's very easy for these howitzers to be deployed to conflict areas quickly.

Two Caesar howitzer that has come in Indonesia will follow the military parade on the anniversary of TNI on October 5, 2012. After the military parade, Caesar can be seen up close by the public in defense equipment exhibition in Monument Square on December 6-8 October 2012.

(Defense Studies)


----------



## nufix

Viet said:


> Can you explain me your current dispute with Malaysia?



Ambalat Block, Sebatik Island, Border Disputes in Borneo, fishing boat, illegal logging.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Four German Made Grob 120 TP Aircraft will arrive in Indonesia on May 2013*
February 8, 2013





_Grob 120 TP Aircraft__ (photo: Grob Aircraft)_

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, YOGYAKARTA - four German made Grob G-120-TP training aircraft will arrive in Indonesia on May 2013 to meet the needs of the Air Force flight school, said the commander of Air Force Education Young Marshal TNI Ida Bagus Anom.

"The Air Force (AU) purchased a total of 18 Grob G-120-TP from Germany, but the plane will sent to Indonesia in stages until 2014. During the first phase four aircraft will arrive," he said in Yogyakarta, Friday (8/2) .

He said after chairing a position handover Air Base Commander (Danlanud) Adisutjipto of First Marshal TNI Pilot Colonel Abdul Muis Agus Munandar, Grob aircraft will replace Bravo aircraft.

"Grob Aircraft will replace Bravo aircraft that are over 30 years old. Over the past years The Air Force Flight School uses Bravo aircraft to train prospective pilots ," he said.

He said the Air Force chose Grob aircraft because it is considered the best aircraft for flight school. Grob Aircraft was able to pull quite an extreme maneuver .

"Air Force actually need 24 Grob aircraft for flight school, but only 18 aircraft can be met. Later we hope the House of Representatives approved the purchase of the aircraft," said Anom.

Former First Marshal TNI Adisutjipto Abdul Muis will then Served as Deputy Assistant Operations (Waasops) Chief of Staff of the Air Force (KSAU).

Adisutjipto Pilot Colonel Agus Munandar previously served as Assistance Officer Staff of the Air Force Personnel Operations (Paban SPOPAU).

(Republika)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Navy to build new base in West Papua*
The Jakarta Post, Jayapura | Archipelago | Fri, February 08 2013, 2:48 PM






The Navy is to enhance the monitoring of maritime defense by establishing a new primary base in Papua.

"We will establish the 12th Indonesian Primary Navy Base in Sorong, Papua," said Primary Navy Base X commander in Jayapura Commodore Putu Wijamahaadi, as quoted by the Antara news agency on Friday.

*Wijamahaadi said the establishment of the new base would increase the number of naval bases in Papua to three. The other two bases are Base X in Jayapura and Base XI in Merauke, he said.*

He expected the construction of the new base in Papua would reduce the number of violations of maritime law in the area. "The waters in the area are prone to illegal fishing," Wijamahaadi said.

Navy to build new base in Papua | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Marder Harder!*
Thursday, 07 February 2013 10:54 | Written by aryo nugroho





The excerpts of other first-hand information received was about the fate of Marder. Despite its status as an IFV (Infantry Fighting Vehicle), the first hand recipient will be the Army Cavalry. The reasons is because of administrative convenience. Going forward, from 50 Marder 1A3 amount to be received by the Army, most will be assigned to infantry battalions, while the rest is used by the Cavalry.

Especially for the Marder 1A3 which will be used by the Army Cavalry, the IFV will be modified with the help of PT Pindad. This is not out of the ToT agreement between Indonesia and Germany, which Indonesia will receive Marder 1A3 blueprint as a whole, which means PT Pindad will be able to make Marder own production line from the first stage with the assistance of the Germans. Surely Pindad itself needs help from other strategic industries, such as PT Krakatau Steel which are expected to develop metal with a specific hardness to meet the needs of manufacturing armor for the IFV.





Army itself hoping that PT Pindad will be able to oversee the manufacturing process of the Marder, which will directed as a basis for the development of a medium tanks. To meet those needs, the Army itself has done a preliminary study of the accuracy of the type dome to be installed, because as we know, there are a number of options available. One offered today are the dome-caliber 105mm cannon OTO Hitfact capable of firing 105mm APFSDS ammunition to fight tanks. But for the final product selected, would require further evaluation. 

Harder Marder! | Angkasa Readers Community

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*24 Bell 412 and 20 Black Hawk for the Army*
February 12, 2013





_Black Hawk _

BANDA ACEH, KOMPAS.com - the Army will purchase 24 Bell 412 helicopters units and 20 units of Black Hawk. Procurement of the helicopter was part of the organization of the weapons systems (alusista) army.

This was conveyed by Chief of Army Staff General Pramono Edhie Wibowo Military Area Command Headquarters in Iskandar Muda, Banda Aceh, on Monday (02/11/2013).

"The procurement for the upcoming program I will hold a sales for 24 bell 412. Of the 24 bell 412 only 10 are delivered, which we have already operate," he said.

The Army, , will continue to communicate with the helicopter maker. "If permitted, and the funds available, we will buy 20 Black Hawk helicopter from the U.S.," he said.


Some of the helicopters will be used for major units, including the Army reserve center in Jakarta. From there will be some that will be sent to the front, for example attack helicopter, making it easier to control security, - 'said brother-in-law of President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.

(Kompas)


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Marder Harder!*
> Thursday, 07 February 2013 10:54 | Written by aryo nugroho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The excerpts of other first-hand information received was about the fate of Marder. Despite its status as an IFV (Infantry Fighting Vehicle), the first hand recipient will be the Army Cavalry. The reasons is because of administrative convenience. Going forward, from 50 Marder 1A3 amount to be received by the Army, most will be assigned to infantry battalions, while the rest is used by the Cavalry.
> 
> Especially for the Marder 1A3 which will be used by the Army Cavalry, the IFV will be modified with the help of PT Pindad. This is not out of the ToT agreement between Indonesia and Germany, which Indonesia will receive Marder 1A3 blueprint as a whole, which means PT Pindad will be able to make Marder own production line from the first stage with the assistance of the Germans. Surely Pindad itself needs help from other strategic industries, such as PT Krakatau Steel which are expected to develop metal with a specific hardness to meet the needs of manufacturing armor for the IFV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army itself hoping that PT Pindad will be able to oversee the manufacturing process of the Marder, which will directed as a basis for the development of a medium tanks. To meet those needs, the Army itself has done a preliminary study of the accuracy of the type dome to be installed, because as we know, there are a number of options available. One offered today are the dome-caliber 105mm cannon OTO Hitfact capable of firing 105mm APFSDS ammunition to fight tanks. But for the final product selected, would require further evaluation.
> 
> Harder Marder! | Angkasa Readers Community


What is in the second picture is it a Tank and if yes How many Indonesian Forces will get them @Reashot Xigwin


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> What is in the second picture is it a Tank and if yes How many Indonesian Forces will get them @Reashot Xigwin



That's a Marder with an OTO Melara 105mm cannon. The TNI AD will buy 50 Marder. Marder (IFV) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> That's a Marder with an OTO Melara 105mm cannon. The TNI AD will buy 50 Marder. Marder (IFV) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


50 will be with these canon ?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> 50 will be with these canon ?



I can't comment on that. There's still no further information regarding the Marder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Black Hawk Purchase as an Alternative to the Apache*
February 12, 2013






Blackhawk Helicopter armed version (photo: Airforce Technology)

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - plan purchases for the Black Hawk helicopters from the United States as an alternative if the price negotiations for the Apache helicopters reaches an impasse. If budgets are adequate, the assault helicopters purchase plan are targeted for completion in 2014.

"(The purchase of Black Hawk) are still being planned by the army, a spokesman for the Ministry of Defence, Brigadier General Bambang Hartawan, told Tempo, Tuesday, February 12, 2013. He said the price of Apache helicopters was indeed very expensive. "So far is still in the negotiation stage," he said.

The purchase of eight units of AH 64D Apache Longbow helicopters had previously been approved by the U.S. Congress. However, the purchase of Apache and Black Hawk are still being constrained by budget. "If the budget are enough the purchase can be realized ," said Bambang.

The price of the Apache helicopters per unit alone is estimated at U.S. $ 40 million or around Rp 385 billion. Ministry of Defence and the Army had already signed a procurement contract for assault and attack helicopter with PT Dirgantara Indonesia. The contracts each worth U.S. $ 90 million and U.S. $ 170 million.

Earlier, Chief of Army Staff General Pramono Edhie Wibowo expressed interest in buying 20 Black Hawk helicopters. "If permitted, and there are funds, we will order 20 units from the United States," he said, in Banda Aceh, yesterday.

(Tempo)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia, Spain sign MoU on military cooperation*
Xinhua | 2013-2-13 16:19:58
By Agencies 






Indonesian and Spanish defense ministers signed here on Wednesday a memorandum of understanding ( MoU) to expand military cooperation between the two countries that has been discussed since 2007.

The military cooperation will involve mitigation of the impact of natural disasters, according to the MoU.

"They demonstrated their sincere readiness in 2004 when they directly came here from faraway place to help us in tackling the impact of the devastating tsunami in Aceh," Indonesian Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said after signing the MoU with his Spanish counterpart Pedro Morenes Eulate.

*Besides disaster mitigation, the military of the two countries also expand cooperation in the aviation sector, particularly on the production of Casa planes for military purposes. PT Dirgantara Indonesia, a major aerospace company of the country, is licensed to produce propeller planes originally designed by Spanish plane maker Casa.*

*"This would be cooperation in the science and technology sector, highlighted on acquisition and application of military equipment system," Purnomo said, quoted by local news portal detik.com.

Through the close military cooperation, Indonesia wanted to enhance friendship and improve its defense technology.*

"This is a very important cooperation. We can learn knowledge on non-combat military operation from each other," Purnomo said.

Indonesia, Spain sign MoU on military cooperation - Globaltimes.cn

*Indonesia-Spain to boost defense cooperation*
Wednesday, 13 February 2013, 19:03 WIB





Indonesian Minister of Defense Purnomo Yusgiantoro (left) meets with visiting Spanish Minister Pedro Morenes Eulate on Wednesday in Jakarta, Wednesday. Both agree to boost defense cooperation.


*REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA - Indonesian Minister of Defense Purnomo Yusgiantoro met with his Spanish counterpart Minister Pedro Morenes Eulate on Wednesday to increase cooperation on defense sector. They discussed on the enhancement of education, planning, innovation, logistic support and the acquisition of defense products.*

"MoU covers the attention of both countries to facilitate the increasing of cooperation which has been built since 2007," Minister Yusgiantoro said on Wednesday, adding that both countries were ready to facilitate the relations with Asia Pacific region.

*He said that Indonesia and Spain had good relations on aircraft marked with the production of civil and military Cassa aircrafts. He hopes they can expand their cooperation on shipbuilding industry. *

*"We would like to intensify the cooperation between Spanish shipbuilding industry -Navantia- and Indonesian shipbuilding company," he said.*

http://www.republika.co.id/berita/en/national-politics/13/02/13/mi5qu6-indonesiaspain-to-boost-defense-cooperation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

pardon me if there's a mistranslation...

*TD-2000B Composite Air Defense System Undergo Testing*
February 13, 2013





_TD-2000B Air Defense System(all photos: PussenArhanud, Kaskus Military)_

*TD-2000B missile integrated test*

TD-2000B integrated missile test held on Tuesday, January 29th, 2013 and Monday, February 4th, 2013 in Central Production and Testing Rocket (BPPR) and LAPAN Air Force Base, District Cikelet, Garut regency, West Java.





57 mm ammunition firing result, first proximity (left picture) and second (right)

TD-2000B integrated missile system testing is divided into two parts, namely the test firing of 57 mm AA (Anti-Aircraft) dated January 29, 2013 and the test firing of missiles on February 4, 2013.





The first missile missed (picture left), immediately before the impact on the second missile (right picture)

During firing test the 57 mm AA guns fired 57 mm HE (High Explosive) ammunition at balloon targets and fired 57 mm ammunition to a hexagonal object target tied into the airship, while missiles test uses Chinese made S-70 Target Drone.





Measuring the success of the test by firing 57 mm AA guns using HE ammunition is the accuracy by counting the number of projectiles shot into the circle of 15 miles on screen of the FCDV-1, when more than 30% of the projectile entered the circle the test is deemed satisfactory.





For testing the 57 mm proximity fuse on the projectile must be working properly and explode near the target. As for the the Drone test the missile must hit the target directly (direct hit).





The results of the test firing of 57 mm HE ammunition, the entire 27 round of projectile's enter the 15-mile loop that looks at the monitor FCDV-1. For firing ammunition proximity, the first shooting the projectiles exploded at a distance of 20 to 30 m before the target, the second firing the projectiles exploded at a distance of 2 to 5 m from the target. As for the firing the missiles it manage to get a direct hit on the second shooting.





In this firing test we found two new things, the first performance of proximity technology on 57 mm ammunition can improve kill probability of the 57 mm cannon and the second is the difficulty of the shot by using electro-optic missile target when flying below the cloud-covered sky as the reflection of the sun's heat on the edge of the cloud can divert the electro optics lock.





With the completion of the Integrated TD-2000B missile test the next activity to be carried out was the replacement of the whole gearbox vehicles that use the material contract with syncromesh system, vehicle testing, delivery of the weapon system to Lhokseumawe and ends with training of operators and technicians.

(PussenArhanud)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QW-1_Vanguard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

*KFX / IFX block 3 - VLO stealth fighter*
Design Updated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Analyst: Indonesia's Spending on Power Projection; Minimum Essential Force phase II 2015 - 2019
*


Military weapons modernization program to establish modern military posture in progress towards completion of the first half. Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro recently said that until the end of 2014 a program known as MEF (Minimum Essential Force) will reach 38% of the target value MEF. That means the second round later that lasted for the next 5 years will be pursued to 62% of the target completion of the MEF.

Andi Widjajanto, University of Indonesia defense observer predicts that the military budget for the first two years of 2015-2019 MEF will reach *U.S. $ 20 billion.* If we compare with the* budget MEF Phase I* in 2010-2014 to reach *U.S. $ 15 billion *with the achievement of 38%, the figure of 20 billion U.S. dollars was comparable with the remaining 62% of the target to be achieved. The critical point of the way to achieving the target of 100% in the "second half" later for policy makers the postscript of the new government after 2014. If the new government later "in the same breath" with the difference that now even figure or had the same idea to solve military targets, the MEF will suit all of our expectations.


*Annual Military Budget Projection of Indonesia (% to GDP)*






*With Current GDP (USD 1.201 Trillion) 2015: USD 15 billion, 2020: USD 27 billion, 2025: USD 46 billion, 2029: USD 64 billion*


*With Projected Future GDP, the number of annual budget will be even higher.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## White Lightning

*Russia Buys Its Way In*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kontol

White Lightning said:


> xairforces.net/images/news/large_news/Indonesian-Air-Force_Su-30-Flankers-and-F-18s_070113.jpg



nice bird isn't it?


----------



## nufix

kontol said:


> nice bird isn't it?



indeed that is


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Army to increase firepower in Bukit Barisan*
The Jakarta Post, Medan, North Sumatra | Archipelago | Fri, February 15 2013, 7:05 AM





The Indonesia Army (TNI) will increase the combat capability of the Bukit Barisan Military Command (Kodam) to help safeguard the Malacca Strait and other border areas by deploying helicopters.

The plan was revealed by Army chief of staff Gen. Pramono Edhie Wibowo on Wednesday, saying that the patrol group, which consists of six Bell 412 helicopters, would be significant for Bukit Barisan Kodam due to its strategic geographic location.

He said the Army was currently processing the acquisition of 24 Bell 412s, which will be assembled by state aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia, was also negotiating the purchase of US-made 20 Blackhawk helicopters.

He also said that the Army would send Anoa armored personnel carriers (APCs), made by state arms producer PT Pindad, to replace older APCs.

Army to increase firepower in Bukit Barisan | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Almuchalif Suryo: Dedicating his life to peace*
Nani Afrida, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | People | Thu, February 21 2013, 12:45 PM






(JP/Nani Afrida)(JP/Nani Afrida)Col. Almuchalif Suryo dreamed of being a peacekeeper since he was a little boy.

At that time, Suryo saw a group of soldiers who were about to go to Vietnam and Sinai in the Middle East on peace missions. They wore blue berets and light brown uniforms with the Indonesian flag on them. The color of their uniforms was totally different to the usual Indonesian Military (TNI) color of green.

&#8220;I was the son of a military man and grew up in a military neighborhood. Seeing soldiers with different uniforms, particularly with the Indonesian flag on it, attracted me,&#8221; the 42-year-old told The Jakarta Post recently, smiling.

After Suryo grew up, the idea to be a peacekeeper became more reasonable.

&#8220;Actually, I wanted to be a peacekeeper because the duty is unique and challenging as we have to help maintain peace in foreign countries that have different situations from Indonesia,&#8221; he said.

His dream has finally come true. Starting this year, Suryo will work at the United Nations Department of Peacekeeping Operations (DPKO) in New York. He will be the first Indonesian military officer to work in the department, which oversees peacekeeping operations around the world.

For the next two-and-a-half years, Suryo will work as a planning officer with the military planning service in the office of military affairs at the DPKO.

&#8220;The DPKO chose me after an intense selection process. I had to compete with 146 candidates from around the world to secure the position,&#8221; said Suryo, who loves reading and adventure activities, adding that the process had taken a long time and lots of energy.

&#8220;This proves that Indonesian military officers have the opportunity to work in senior positions within UN peace operations,&#8221; he said, failing to conceal his happiness.

Of course, his previous experience as a military observer in war zones helped him to secure the job.

*Suryo started his career in close proximity to peace missions in 1999, working as a liaison officer to both the UN Mission in East Timor (UNAMET) and the International Force for East Timor (Interfet). During this posting, he participated in the negotiations to free the local military commander of Soibada in East Timor (now Timor Leste), Capt. Artawan, who had been abducted by the National Council of Timorese Resistance (CNRT).*

*His role in East Timor also included working in a joint TNI and Interfet investigation into the so-called Montain incident, which had resulted in the death of a police officer.*

&#8220;During my tour of duty in East Timor, I had no experience as a military observer for the UN. But it convinced me that I was capable enough to work as a military observer,&#8221; he said.

Suryo was then appointed as a military observer for Sierra Leone in 2002-2003. Thereafter, he obtained further experience in peacekeeping missions after joining the UN Interim Force in Lebanon (UNIFIL) in 2009.

The officer, who holds a master&#8217;s degree in diplomacy and military science from the University of Norwich in Vermont, the US, currently works as operational planning director at the Indonesian Peacekeeping Center (IPC).

Indonesia, which has sent soldiers to a number of peacekeeping missions since 1957, aims to send out 4,000 peacekeepers by 2014, including more experts.

*During his time as a military observer, the father of two had many interesting experiences including how to deal with rebels. In some countries, like Sierra Leone, Suryo met child soldiers who turned their weapons on him.*

*&#8220;They were so young but were used to killing people. In the end, they were only children who smiled when I gave them some free candy,&#8221; he said.*

Suryo said the biggest challenge for him during his overseas missions was the culture shock. He not only had to face people from vastly different backgrounds in the various conflict zones but he also had to work with peacekeepers from a number of different countries.

&#8220;The language barrier was a serious problem. We all spoke English but with different accents and sometimes that created different meanings,&#8221; he said laughing.

As peacekeepers often have to work in challenging and remote areas that are very difficult to access, using walkie-talkies (more formally known as handheld transceivers) is a must for them. 

However, using walkie-talkies often exacerbate the language barrier. Sometimes officers cannot understand each other when they try to communicate.

Suryo had a funny experience while on one of his peace missions. The new duty officers kept complaining about the walkie-talkies.

&#8220;I was surprised that all the new duty officers complained that their walkie-talkie was broken. When I asked a technician to repair the equipment, they said nothing was wrong with it,&#8221; he recalled, adding that he finally realized that the problem lay in the officers&#8217; difficulties coping with different accents.

Suryo believes that a military man like himself can be involved in peace missions although many people only view soldiers as fighters.

&#8220;Soldiers must know how to change their mind-sets based on certain operations. We are not only fighters but also warriors in bringing peace,&#8221; he said smiling.

Almuchalif Suryo: Dedicating his life to peace | The Jakarta Post


*Indonesia earmarks 1.56 bln USD for army modernization in 2013*
Souce:Xinhua Publish By Thomas Whittle Updated 15/02/2013 3:52 am in World


JAKARTA, Feb. 13 &#8212; The Indonesian House of Representatives has approved a military budget worth 1.56 billion U.S. dollars to update Indonesia&#8217;s weapons system this year, aiming to strengthen and modernize the country&#8217;s military arsenal, an army general said Wednesday.

Army Chief of Staff Pramono Edhie Wibowo said the 1.56 billion U.S. dollars budget approved was to buy new weapons and replace the old ones simultaneously by phase in 2013.

*&#8220;The army will acquire 24 units of helicopters of 412 type, Leopard tanks, cannons and rockets with a firing range of up to 100 kilometers,&#8221; Pramono said, adding that negotiations are in progress for the purchase of 20 units of helicopters of black hawk type.*

Indonesia&#8217;s Antara news agency quoted the General Pramono as saying that the army would start buying the equipment directly from the producing countries in line with the procedure and the equipment would be distributed by phase to various regions which need modernization of weapons system.

*As the biggest country and economy in Southeast Asia, Indonesia has begun to leverage its growing economy to overhaul its aging military hardware. Indonesia raised its defense budget to 8 billion U.S. dollars for 2013, a 6.6 percent increase from last year. *

http://www.nzweek.com/world/indonesia-earmarks-1-56-bln-usd-for-army-modernization-in-2013-48998/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

ARRIVAL of two Sukhoi Su 30 "BATCH 3"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

More news about the Sukhois 

*Air Force gets two Sukhoi jet fighters, waits for four more*
Andi Hajramurni and Novan Iman Santosa, The Jakarta Post, Makassar/Jakarta | Archipelago | Mon, February 25 2013, 9:23 AM






_Out of the cocoon: The body of a Sukhoi SU-30 MK2 jet fighter jet is unloaded in disassembled condition from Antonov An-124-100 Ruslan strategic transport aircraft at Sultan Hasanuddin Air Force Base in Makassar, early Saturday morning. Two jet fighters were delivered on Friday evening as part of a batch of six jet fighters. (Courtesy of Sultan Hasanuddin Air Force Base)_

Two out of the six Sukhoi Su-30 MK2 jet fighters ordered by the Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU) arrived at Sultan Hasanuddin Air Force Base in Makassar late on Friday evening.

A spokesman from the base, Maj. Muliadi, said on Saturday the two jet fighters were part of an order of six Su-30 MK2s arriving in batches.

&#8220;The remaining four jet fighters will arrive in June and July,&#8221; he said.

The Russian-made jet fighters arrived onboard An-12-100 Ruslan strategic transport aircraft in disassembled condition and without engines. The engines are scheduled to arrive on Feb. 27 for the entire six jet fighters, totaling 12 engines.

In addition to the two jet fighters made by Komsomolsk-na Amure Aircraft Production Association (KNAPO), 17 technicians from the aircraft manufacturers will assemble the jet fighters.

Muliadi said the assembly process would take two weeks to complete, including test flights.

The Su-30 MK2 is a twin-engine, dual-seater jet fighter with a range of some 3,000 kilometers and is able to carry a payload of some eight tons.

As with previous shipments, the jet fighters do not come with weapons, other than internal cannons.

&#8220;The weapons will be purchased separately after the jet fighters are assembled, just like other batches,&#8221; Muliadi said.

Defense analysts have criticized the separate acquisition of the jet fighters, which do not include weapons such as bombs and missiles.

The government, however, said budget constraints had limited its ability to buy a complete package.

With the two jet fighters, now Indonesia has six single-seater Su-27 SKMs and six Su-30 MK2s.

The Su-27/30 jet fighters are known as &#8220;Flankers&#8221;.

By the end of this year, there will be 16 jet fighters of this type under the command of the 11th Squadron.

The fighters have been arriving in batches since 2003, starting with Su-27 SKM, which arrived at Iswahjudi Air Force Base in Madiun, East Java.

The home base of the fighters was then moved to Makassar in 2005, making the deliveries of the heavyweight jet fighters direct to Makassar since 2009, 2010 and 2013.

The government is currently improving its air force assets both in jet fighter and transport roles to augment and replace ageing aircraft.

Other than increasing the number of Flankers, the TNI AU is also expecting the delivery of 24 F-16 C/D Block 25, granted by the US. Indonesia will be responsible for bearing the cost of modernizing the lightweight, multi-role aircraft.

Indonesia currently has 10 F-16 A/B Block 15 OCUs, in the Third Squadron, which were acquired in 1989. These jet fighters will also undergo modernization.

In September, the TNI AU received four EMB-324 Super Tucano ground attack aircraft out of 16 ordered from Brazilian aircraft maker Embraer. Joining the 21st Squadron, the aircraft are a replacement for the legendary American-made Rockwell OV-10 Bronco.

Another new acquisition is the T-50 Golden Eagle lead-in fighter trainer (LIFT) aircraft from the Korean Aerospace Industry, to replace the British-made BAE Hawk Mk 53 in the 15th Squadron.

Indonesia will receive four C-130H Hercules heavy lift transport aircraft granted by Australia and will buy another six. Indonesia currently has two squadrons of Hercules, the 31st and 32nd.

Indonesia has also received two C-295 medium lift transport aircraft out of nine aircraft ordered from Spain-based Airbus Military in cooperation with state aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia, which will make the aircraft in Bandung. The C-295 will join the CN-235 and Fokker F-27 in the second squadron.

Air Force gets two Sukhoi jet fighters, waits for four more | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Revitalizing Indonesia&#8217;s arms production at a time of international sales decrease*
Anton Aliabbas and Fitri Bintang Timur, Jakarta/Singapore | Opinion | Tue, February 26 2013, 9:06 AM





_Indonesia defense minister Purnomo Yugisdiantoro holding a PT Pindad made SS4 Semi-Automatic rifle._

Early this week, the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI) published its Top 100 list of arms-producing companies in the world. The report shows an international decline of weapons sales for the first time since the 9/11 tragedy, based on year-to-year comparisons.

Arms sales reached a total of US$410 billion in 2011, 5 percent lower than the year before. Reasons for this sales decrease include the austerity measures implemented in North America and Western European countries, which significantly cut many countries&#8217; defense spending; the withdrawal of coalition forces from Iraq and Afghanistan; and the United Nations Security Council&#8217;s sanctions on Libya.

Of the top 100 arms producers, 44 are US-based companies that control 60 percent of the total sales; 30 are Western-European companies, which control 29 percent of the sales, while there are only 13 Asian companies controlling 5 percent of the sales. Based on SIPRI data,the highest performers in Asian defense are Japan (five companies), South Korea (four), India (three) and Singapore (one).

*Last year, Indonesia issued Law No. 16/2012 on the defense industry that aims to revitalize local strategic companies to be able to compete with international companies&#8217; sales. How local companies react in the face of the declining arms procurement remains to be seen when even established global sellers struggle to make it work, especially when calls that Indonesian defense actors buy locally produced arms remain neglected.*

Of course, we have to appreciate the law for its strong spirit to improve our defense industries and also to meet the need of main weaponry-system procurement. This spirit is reflected in some paragraphs that clearly refer to local content, countertrade and offset (article 43 paragraph 5), and show a preference for domestic arms products (article 43 paragraph 1).

However, this law still has some problems. First, the existing ambiguity in regulating the development of our defense industries. On the one hand, the government (read: security actors) is encouraged to buy
and use domestic arms products. But, on the other hand, this law does not give any sanctions to users if they buy weapons from foreign countries.

Actually, when the House of Representatives deliberated this law, sanctions against negligence were among the hot topics discussed. Some parties forcefully asked that sanctions be imposed on users who refuse to buy domestic products. Some parties, including the government, opposed the idea. Unfortunately, after much lobbying the House and the government agreed to drop that clause.

Second, the explicit number of countertrade, offset and local content seems difficult to be implemented. Article 43 paragraph 5 (e) regulates on countertrade, local content and/or offset of at least 85 percent. Paragraph 5 (f) regulates on a minimum 35 percent of local content and offset with an increase of 10 percent for every five years. This section is unrealistic because the government never buys main weapons on a large scale, so it will be hard to demand offset and countertrade from foreign industries.

Third, the transitional period for industries to restructure and improve their financial performance within two years will also trigger problems. Two years is not enough for industries to make their business &#8220;healthier&#8221; and better.

*Since the law has been enacted, there has been no significant progress reported. It is difficult to see how Indonesian defense producers can catch up with the technology, although the law regulates on strategic countertrade, joint-collaboration and offset for every weapon system procured abroad.*

*These strategies will be used to gain technological leverage that the country is still lacking. However, the catch with this law is that Indonesia should buy in bulk or buy more expensive arms to demand producers share their technological advantage. Even then the producers are only willing to share limited information on low-tech and high-manual work, but not the core component that Indonesia can sustainably base its strategic industry on.*

*Referring to the offset scheme stipulated in this law, we are projected to have strong defense industries that could produce our main weaponry system independently by 2049. This is such a good dream. But, it needs the government&#8217;s consistency and political will to support and involve our defense industry in any arms purchasing.*

In fact, it does not happen. When President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono visited the United Kingdom last year, the government agreed to purchase sniper rifles from there.

*However, PT Pindad will not be able to completely produce that kind of weapon as it will still need to import rifle scope parts. If the government has a strong commitment to improve the capacity of PT Pindad, President Yudhoyono should have developed cooperation in making scopes for sniper rifles in Indonesia.*

In the eyes of the skeptics, Indonesia&#8217;s law on the defense industry is only a facade to increase arms procurements and thus, open more probabilities for persons-in-charge to tap into the commission, rather than genuinely supporting local strategic chains.

However, several defense experts also think that Indonesian rusty fleets are in need of rejuvenation (Connie Bakrie 2009, Andi Widjajanto, 2012) and &#8220;buying the technology before producing&#8221; is commonly practiced by countries having defense companies listed in the Top 100, including South Korea and India.

*If not collaborating with the established strategic industries, Indonesia has the option to go it alone, like North Korea, with a very slim chance to succeed. Consequently, defenders of foreign purchase are persuasively pushing their agenda by luring technology transfer through offset. If the integrity of Indonesian defense procurers and their negotiation skills are guaranteed, the country might gain more from the scaling down of the arms market. The producers are desperate for buyers and the SIPRI report also mentioned that these companies pursue future opportunities in Latin America, the Middle East and Asia.*

*There are four keys to secure foreign arms procurement that will benefit Indonesia in the long run. First, it needs to be wary of procuring weapon systems that are obsolete, incompatible and unsuitable with Indonesia&#8217;s existing fleet, terrains or perceived threats only because they are cheap or filling the pockets of the elites.*

*Second, the country&#8217;s strategic industries should look at cyber-security as an emerging market. The field is gaining popularity as data protection, network software and simulation test programs play more important roles in contemporary state defense. Entry to this market is relatively less expensive in contrast to building hardware kits such as main-battle tank or fighter plane as intelligence is the essence.*

Third, to boost production, industries really need routine long-term contracts with simple administration processes from the government. This action should be followed by a commitment and willingness of the Indonesian banking sector to fund the contract.

*Lastly, Indonesia needs to develop its local value chains to supply big strategic industries such as PT DI, PT PAL, PT Pindad and so on. Without it, the growth of these companies will be hampered by high import costs as they cannot obtain the materials domestically. The same advancement on our human resources &#8212; via appropriate skills training &#8212; also needs to be pursued. No doubt, on the intelligence level, Indonesia is ready to compete.*

_Anton Aliabbas is an associate faculty member of Binus International, Bina Nusantara University, Indonesia. Fitri Bintang Timur is a researcher at the Rajaratnam School of International Studies, Nanyang Technological University, Singapore. Both hold master&#8217;s degrees on defense studies from the Bandung Institute of Technology-Cranfield University._

Revitalizing Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*2013, National Police gets USD 4.7 billion for budget*





Indonesian Female Police


JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Indonesian National Police (INP) has a budget in 2013 of Rp 45.6 trillion (USD 4.7 billion). The budget is smaller than the proposed budget of Rp 51.761 trillion (USD 5.3 billion)

"The budget given to the police in carrying out their duties as much as 88.14 percent of the ideal police proposal. Proposed ideal budget is Rp 51.761 trillion (USD 5.3 billion) and the initial approved budget is 45.622 or 88.14 percent of it, "says Infrastructure Assistant Inspector General of Police at Police Headquarters Sulistyo Ishak, South Jakarta, Friday (25/01/2013).

Sulistyo explained that the budget will be allocated to personnel expenses, shopping goods, and capital expenditures. Personnel expenditure of Rp 29.859 trillion, or 65.45 per cent, spending on goods Rp 8.940 trillion or 19.60 percent, and capital expenditure of Rp 6.821 trillion or 14.95 percent.

In addition, police also received funds amounting to Rp 2.219 trillion optimization which includes operational benefits inquiries and investigations of the Corruption of Rp 250 billion.

"It was used to support 13 programs and 89 activities, also for 31 police," he explained.

In addition, the Head of Public Relations Division Police Inspector General Suhardi Alius said, police will conduct transparent budgets. Various parties are also welcome to oversee the use of funds in 2013.

"Transparency of goods and services has been carried out in the Police and may be followed by anyone," said Suhardi.


----------



## Viet

nice girls


----------



## nufix

wait until they turn 40, they'll become another fat bossy female officers... or will they?


----------



## nufix

*Super Tucano's First Bombing*











Mk 82 bomb

Since the arrival of the tactical fighter aircraft EMB-314 Super Tucano in 21st Squadron Air Wing 2 Abd Saleh AFB dated 17 September 2012, today Tuesday (26/2) trials are conducted using a prime bomb mk-82 bombs housed in Air Weapon Ring (AWR) Pandan Wangi Lumajang East Java.

The trial was conducted in the framework of Air to Ground Exercise by Squadron 21st Wing 2 Lanud Abd Saleh and aims to train a fighter pilot in destroying the intended target.

Air Squadron 21 held a practice bombing air-to-ground for fighter pilots for seven days, starting Monday, February 25, 2013 until March 4, 2013, in Air Weapon Ring (AWR) Pandan Wangi, Lumajang.
This exercise is scheduled to be held on a regular basis involving all aviators Super Tucano aircraft, due to be a fighter pilot a reliable and professional not only capable of flying the plane alone, but should be able to destroy the target is an absolute requirement to be mastered by a fighter.

Bombing trial was conducted in conjunction with exercise Garuda Perkasa which is an annual exercise Lanud Abd Saleh. This time it is assumed AWR Pandan Wangi Lumajang as an area that must be destroyed enemy positions. Therefore, the Super Tucano fighter passionately in the bombing of exercise and proper attempt to achieve the goals that must be destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Army's attack helos and air-deployed artillery brigade on firing parade*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

we need more MI 35P,why buy apache?? i prefer Mi 35P or AH 1 ZULU


----------



## nufix

MacanJawa said:


> we need more MI 35P,why buy apache?? i prefer Mi 35P or AH 1 ZULU



UH 64D Longbow is needed to protect our tank column, it is lighter means it has more maneuverability than Mi 35P, whereas Mi 35P is for air umbrella for our airborne units, besides, it can also perform minor cargo deployment role like 105mm howitzer or supplies.


----------



## MacanJawa

nufix said:


> UH 64D Longbow is needed to protect our tank column, it is lighter means it has more maneuverability than Mi 35P, whereas Mi 35P is for air umbrella for our airborne units, besides, it can also perform minor cargo deployment role like 105mm howitzer or supplies.



Apache expensive dude, we can saving more funds with AH 1 ZULU they have same HELLFIRE missile option or we can go with sikorsy S70 can carry hellfire too


----------



## nufix

MacanJawa said:


> Apache expensive dude, we can saving more funds with AH 1 ZULU they have same HELLFIRE missile option or we can go with sikorsy S70 can carry hellfire too



Indeed it is expensive, but it equals with service we will get when we operate this kind of copter in combat. Anyway, AH 1 zulu has similar price with AH 64 series.


----------



## MacanJawa

nufix said:


> Indeed it is expensive, but it equals with service we will get when we operate this kind of copter in combat. Anyway, AH 1 zulu has similar price with AH 64 series.



price almost similar but look at indonesia deal about 1,4 trilion for only 8 unit longbow,4 fire control radar,120 hellfire missile i think that not wise decision


----------



## nufix

MacanJawa said:


> price almost similar but look at indonesia deal about 1,4 trilion for only 8 unit longbow,4 fire control radar,120 hellfire missile i think that not wise decision



1.4 billion, the price is quite unusual, yes, but don't forget that hellfire missiles are expensive and also we don't have any ground network support for the AH 64D yet. The 1.4 billion is a package price, the total price, not by per unit.


----------



## nufix

*Marines Landing Exercise*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*PT INTI to be consolidated with PT LEN*

Tue, February 26 2013 19:47 | 





Dahlan Iskan. (ANTARA)

* "So, they must be merged to make them more powerful." *


Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The government plans to encourage PT Industri Telekomunikasi Indonesia (INTI) to consolidate with PT Lembaga Elektronika Nasional (LEN) to improve the companies` financial performance.

"By consolidating it is hoped the companies would have more competitive edges and be able to take part in tenders and carry out large-scale projects," State Enterprises Minister Dahlan Iskan said here on Tuesday.

He said a new company would be set up for the restructuring program. "INTI and LEN would be merged with none being dominant in the new company," he added.

The minister did not tell about the name of the new company nor its total assets.

"What is certain is that PT INTI`s assets are bigger than LEN`s although the two have their own superiority," he said.

Dahlan said the consolidation option was taken after PT Telkom`s plan to acquire PT INTI was cancelled.

Before PT Telkom planned to acquire 49 percent of PT INTI`s shares in view of the two companies` similar lines of business.

The plan was cancelled before it was approved by the House of Representatives and minister Dahlan replaced it with consolidation.

Dahlan meanwhile said the planned merger between PT Sucofindo and PT Surveyor Indonesia would soon be realized with a new company PT Surfindo to be set up for it.

"The consolidation will not be done upon "who eats who" principles but on who has the bigger assets," he said.

Dahlan said the president director of PT Surfindo has already been named as well as members of its board of directors.

"I have named Fahmi Sidik, the former president director PT Surveyor Indonesia, president director (of the new company)," he said.

Dahlan said PT Surveyor Indonesia and PT Sucofindo must consolidate because the two companies` lines of business, expertise and markets are almost the same.

"The two companies are overlapping with almost 100 percent of their business activities being similar. So, they must be merged to make them more powerful," he said.

He also did not mention the value of their assets or their business capabilities.

The minister said it was hoped the consolidation could help the government especially the ministry of trade monitor export-import activities.

"Our surveyor must become big or otherwise the service business would be controlled by foreign companies," he said.

Dahlan said to merge state-owned companies his office first had to ask for permission to the House of Representatives and the finance ministry before a government regulation would be issued for it.





*INTI is a state-owned company that provides technology services Communication product as a major supplier of construction of the national telephone network. Products produced include: products such as IP PBX, NMS (Network Management System), Slims (Subscriber Line Maintenance System), NGN Server, VMS (Video Messaging System), GPA (The SNMP-based Monitoring and Control), Interface Monitoring System for CDMA networks, and Detection and Warning Systems for Natural Disaster (Disaster Forecasting and Warning System).*





Combat Management Systems made by PT Len (photo : Len)

*While LEN is a state-owned company engaged in the field of technology-producing source of renewable energy products (solar cell), navigation tools, and transportation (broadcasting equipment, tracking system, navigation equipment), defenses control (anti-wiretapping communications equipment applications), and transportation (railway signaling).*
(T.R017/H-YH/F001)

Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © 2013

Antara News : PT INTI to be consolidated with PT LEN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Indonesian Police in UNAMID Darfur Mission*


[video] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzx0t7kSmOs[/video]







*Police immediately add troops to Darfur*

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian National Police (INP) will add to the troops serving in Darfur, Sudan, in the framework of UN peacekeeping in the country that is in conflict.

"This is a mission of peace that we conducted to UNAMID (United Nations-African Union Mission in Darfur) began in 2008 and for 2013 there will be an additional 150 personnel," said Chief of Indonesian Police (Police), Pol Gen Timur Pradopo in Jakarta, Monday, after receiving 130 police personnel who have served in Darfur.

"Police forces soon add as many as 150 personnel - who are members of the Formed Police Unit (FPU)," he said.

"This task means a form of belief that we must be better prepared in peace missions," said East.

Meanwhile, as many as 140 police personnel who are members of FPU Bhayangkara Garuda Indonesia 5 2012 sent to Darfur, Sudan to the UN peacekeeping mission this year.

Troops sent in the framework of UN peacekeeping in countries that are in conflict, replacing the previous contingent of troops serving there.

Deployment is done to help prevent the spread of armed conflict and peace in Southern Sudan after the referendum in the country.

South Sudan officially became independent on July 9, 2011. South Sudan officially became the world's youngest nation after the chairman of parliament read a proclamation of independence in a ceremony that was held in Juba.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*France's Breitling Aerobatic Team meets Indonesia's Jupiter Aerobatic Team in Adi Sutjipto AFB, Jogjakarta, Central Java.*


*February 28th, 2012*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MuslimConscript

nufix said:


> Still got Malaysia, Indonesia and Malaysia are sworn enemies yet both share similar root, language, and culture.




Our Dispute with Malaysia is Just because they're colonized by Britain and we're by Dutch, otherwise we're will be one nation, like you said we share similar root, language, and culture.

There's other threat by outsiders (not malay), they support on arm and political mean on separatis and Terrorized grup like RMS and OPM
it's well known on Indonesian Millitary Forum who is supporting them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*S. Korea KFX Fighter Deal On Hold Again As Park Takes Presidency*
Jakarta Globe | March 02, 2013





KFX is a joint collaboration 4.5 Generation Fighter between South Korea and Indonesia (Sunyerang)

*South Korea has decided to put an $8 billion project with Indonesia to develop state-of-the art fighter jets on hold for 18 months, in the latest delay to the plan.*

*&#8220;It will be postponed for one-and-a-half years because of the recent transition of power in South Korea,&#8221; Indonesian Defense Ministry spokesman Pos Hutabarat said.*

South Korea on Monday marked the inauguration of President Park Geun-hye, the country&#8217;s first female president.

&#8220;The new government needs more data to convince the Parliament,&#8221; Pos said.

*He said the delay will push back collaboration on the project to June 2014*

The concept for the project originated from then-South Korean President Kim Dae-jung, who served from 1998 to 2003, as part of an effort to replace older planes.

The program was postponed due to financial and technological difficulties until April 2011, when South Korea&#8217;s Defense Acquisition
Program Administration (DAPA) confirmed the signing of a definitive agreement between South Korea and Indonesia.

*In the agreement, Indonesia would finance 20 percent of the project.*

South Korea&#8217;s Agency for Defense Development estimated the project would cost 6 trillion won ($5.5 billion) in development, 8 trillion won in production, and 9 trillion won for operating of more than 30 years.

*Indonesia planned to replace its aging Lockheed Martin F-16 Fighting Falcon jet fighters with the Korea Fighter Experiment (KFX) jets.*

*Compared with the F-16, the KFX planes are projected to have an attack radius 50 percent longer, a better avionics system and better stealth, or anti-radar, capability.*

*The KFX project is expected to produce about 150 to 200 units of which Indonesia would get 50.*

Analysts have warned that further postponement of the project could negatively affect military relations between the two countries.

Tubagus Hasanuddin, deputy chairman of Commission I at the House of Representatives, said that the commission &#8212; which oversees defense and foreign affairs &#8212; would summon Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro to clarify the situation.

*The KFX fighter&#8217;s abilities are designed to be more advanced than the US-built Lockheed Martin F-16 Fighting Falcon jet aircraft.*

*The KFX fighter jets will eventually be designated the F-33, and will be part of a &#8220;4.5-generation&#8221; of jets, as opposed to the fifth-generation Lockheed Martin F-35s.*

*Indonesia is the biggest Southeast Asian buyer of South Korean military equipment. In 2011 it awarded two contracts to South Korea, one to purchase submarines and the other for KAI T-50 Golden Eagle supersonic trainer jets.*

*Indonesia has already invested Rp 1.6 trillion ($165 million) in the KFX, as well as sending 30 engineers to South Korea to assist.*

*Commission I&#8217;s chairman Mahfudz Siddik suggested the government to continue its program to modernize the national defense system.*

&#8220;Our time has been wasted, but we must not let this project get in the way of our defense modernization program,&#8221; he said.

South Korea is underwriting the majority of the project, but it is seeking cooperation beyond its initial collaboration with Indonesia. The partnership extension could possibly include several foreign firms from Europe and the United States, where fighter jet development is most advanced.

S. Korea KFX Fighter Deal On Hold Again As Park Takes Presidency | The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Indonesian military control along Malaysian border area*


Nunukan (ANTARA News) - *The Indonesian military guarding the border area with Malaysia in the regency of Nunukan, East Kalimantan, is tightening control in the frontier area against possible disruption of security as a result of conflict in Malaysian`s Sabah state across the border with the incursion of an armed group from the Sulu Sultanate in Southern Philippines. 
*
Commander of the border military task force Major Ari Aryanto in Nunukan, on Monday said the conflict already claimed lives, therefore, the Indonesian military has to tighten security control in the frontier area. 

All security guard posts have to be always on the alert against possible undesired condition, Ari Aryanto said here on Monday. 

He said 23 of 29 guard posts are located on the border with Malaysia`s Sabah. 

"All soldiers in the guard posts have been ordered to remain on guard to prevent foreign soldiers from entering the Indonesian territory," he said. 

He did not rule out the possibility of the conflict from spreading closer to the border area disturbing security in Indonesian territory in the Nunukan regency.

"We will remain on guard for 24 hours a day with patrols intensified including at night," he said. 

He said last weekend he received information about an armed group from the Philippines moved closer to the Indonesian-Malaysian border to attack the Malaysian border guards. 

The border areas that are feared to be penetrated by the fighting foreign soldiers are the Islands of Sebatik and Seimenggaris , where there are many unguarded roads, he said. 

"The fighting soldiers could easily entered the Indonesian territory as both Sebatik and Seimenggaris, which share the border with Sabah," he said. 

The military border guards have monitored all roads earlier left unguarded , he said. 

The Indonesian border guards have been ready to meet any possibility along the border line,he said. (*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Indonesia's Homeland Civilian Defense - Shooting Training (Student Regiment & Armed Civilian Frontiers)*

As the concept of Indonesia's National Defense stated that the effort of the Defense of the Homeland is the right and the obligation of all element of the people, the people are being readied for the worst possible outcome of the war which threaten their home where the National Army is no longer able to defend the country without any direct involvement of the civilian.


*Resimen Mahasiswa (Student Regiment)*























*Armed Civilian Frontiers*


----------



## nufix

*Indonesia becomes model of world terrorist handling*






*The infamous Indonesian National Police's Anti Terror Unit - Densus 88*

Makassar, South Sulawesi (ANTARA News) - Indonesia now becomes a model of world terrorist handling, the National Counter-Terrorism Agency (BNPT) Chief Ansyaad Mbai said here on Wednesday.

*"In its effort to handle terrorism, Indonesia is consistent in legal supremacy and does not need to use missiles like other countries. Therefore, Indonesia becomes the model world terrorist handling," Ansyaad said during a BNPT discussion with journalists on terrorism.*

He said Indonesia was considered successful in handling terrorist *without involving a number of large forces* like that in other countries.

According to him, the Indonesian counter-terrorism squad Special Detachment 88 (Densus 88) was able to work well in handling terrorism in the country.

"There is a presumption that the work of the police in arresting and hunting terrorists 100 percent violates human rights, but it is natural in accordance with existing law because they are facing with terrorists," Ansyaad noted.

He pointed out that in handling terrorism, Indonesia was admired by many countries because the Densus 88 was able to arrest a number of terrorists.

Ansyaad said that based on existing data, there have been 840 terrorism cases since 2002 in Indonesia. 

According to him,* Densus 88 was established in 2003 after the 2002 Bali bombings, and ever since it has worked with considerable success against terrorism. *

Meanwhile, BNPT first deputy May Gen Agus Surya Bakti said his party would make every effort to fortify the younger generation against the influence of terrorism and radical movement.

"We will knit together the younger generation to combat terrorism and acts of radicalism," Agus said in the discussion. 

Besides, chairman of South Sulawesi Terrorist Prevention Coordination Forum (FKPT), Arifin Hamid said the forum was formed to monitor and prevent terrorism and radical movement in the province.

"Our task in FKPT is to monitor and to prevent the movement of terrorism and radicalism in our effort to create a peaceful situation in the province," he noted. (*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Indonesian Police's Tour in Africa*


Darfur, Sudan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*KCR 60 (Fast Missile Ship) Manufacturing Progress - PT PAL (Indonesian Navy's Naval Industry)*











Two workers walk pass the ship hulls.





Workers are assembling the hull in the dry dock.





Workers are assembling the hull- inside hull view.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

*Happy Women Day !*


Women in the armed forces serve equally with their men partners, in their beauty...

*They serve in the ships*

































*They pilot the jets and helos through the open sky*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

They pledge their allegiance to the battalions that shake the earth when they walk on the soil
































Even in the Special Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Walking foreign soil for Global Peace

































Even some of them make it to the high ranks like regional major and division commander.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

But still, keeping the civilian in order is what women love to do..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scobydoo

Newest Pictures of CN-235 MPA ordered by TNI-AL being tested at PT.DI facility. Look at those winglet 











credits: noviarli (indoflyer.net)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

scobydoo said:


> Newest Pictures of CN-235 MPA ordered by TNI-AL being tested at PT.DI facility. Look at those winglet
> 
> credits: noviarli (indoflyer.net)



This is not an ordinary CN 235, this is a CN 235-220 NG (Next Generation) which was developed back in 2010 by our Aerospace Company PT Dirgantara Indonesia to fulfill the Navys' order of improved CN 235s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scobydoo

nufix said:


> This is not an ordinary CN 235, this is a CN 235-220 NG (Next Generation) which was developed back in 2010 by our Aerospace Company PT Dirgantara Indonesia to fulfill the Navys' order of improved CN 235s


Thanks for the explanation bro 

Hope they will make ASW variant too..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

> Somewhere near East Borneo - Sabah border, possibly to prevent Sabah conflict enters Indonesian territory.











> Pre-Expeditionary Team "NKRI", Sulawesi Corridor Expedition training


----------



## Zero_wing

nufix said:


>



I don't think it will spill to your borders


----------



## nufix

Zero_wing said:


> I don't think it will spill to your borders



The military presence along the borders is not only to prevent the war from entering Indonesian territory, it is also to secure the borders and help the refugees that started to seek protection by entering Indonesian controlled territories.


----------



## Zero_wing

nufix said:


> The military presence along the borders is not only to prevent the war from entering Indonesian territory, it is also to secure the borders and help the refugees that started to seek protection by entering Indonesian controlled territories.



Would Indonesia allow Filipino refugees in Indonesia territory that's good gesture but the Philippines is just 3 or one hour boat ride so its unlikely but thanks Indonesia is the only true ASEAN friend of the Philippines the rest are running dogs to the chinese or business partners personally am having doubts about ASEAN integration would it work in this level of political, territorial questions and other things


----------



## nufix

Zero_wing said:


> Would Indonesia allow Filipino refugees in Indonesia territory that's good gesture but the Philippines is just 3 or one hour boat ride so its unlikely but thanks Indonesia is the only true ASEAN friend of the Philippines the rest are running dogs to the chinese or business partners personally am having doubts about ASEAN integration would it work in this level of political, territorial questions and other things



The main priority is to save Indonesians in Sabah, there are numerous Indonesians in Sabah and they are starting to flow Indonesian borders. Of course Filipino refugees will also be protected if they run to Indonesian territories, every refugee will be taken care of.

Good, best luck for Filipino refugees then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

> East Borneo, Indonesia - A ground crew fitting missiles to missile pod (East Borneo is a neighboring province to the Malaysian state of Sabah)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

> Indonesian Navy Ship KRI Diponegoro 365 leaving for Lebanon









> Air Force Academy's students are being taught about planes


----------



## nufix

Swiss's LUMINOX issue special watch for Indonesian Marine's Frogman Unit (Kopaska)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Zero_wing said:


> Would Indonesia allow Filipino refugees in Indonesia territory that's good gesture but the Philippines is just 3 or one hour boat ride so its unlikely but thanks * Indonesia is the only true ASEAN friend of the Philippines the rest are running dogs to the chinese or business partners* personally am having doubts about ASEAN integration would it work in this level of political, territorial questions and other things


You talked of bullsh...Don´t try to insult others!

Vietnam supports and cooperates with Philippines more than any other nations in ASEAN. Disputes exist since ages and not today. However they do not hinder further integration among member states. As long as anyone respects and treats others nicely, based on international laws. Aggression, intimidation, invasion or terrorism is the WRONG way.

Get it?


----------



## nufix

*Minister of Defense Industry Welcomes Cooperation Deals With Wallenberg Family*







Jakarta, DMC - Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro, Monday (11/3), received a courtesy call Investor Swedish delegation led by the Wallenberg Family Group accompanied by Swedish Ambassador to Indonesia HE Ewa Ulrika Polano at the Ministry of Defence, Jakarta. His arrival with the Defence Minister this time is part of a series of delegation met with state officials to learn more about Indonesia and specifically to meet Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro to learn more about the development plans of the domestic defense equipment industry and defense equipment procurement plan.

Minister welcomed the offer of cooperation from the Wallenberg Family and will seek a meeting with the TNI Headquarters and Headquarters Army as the weapons systems users, the possibilities of procuring defense equipment and defense industry cooperation expected by the user. But Defence Minister will also seek a meeting with the Director General of Strahan about the possibility of long-term development of defense equipment needs to cooperate with the defense industry owned by the Wallenberg Family.

Wallenberg Family hopes to establish a defense industry cooperation and technology transfer of some military equipment either G to G or directly with Indonesian Defense Industry or the Ministry of Defence. Wallenberg Family with whom defense equipment industry; fighter aircraft, submarines, radar, missiles and others hope to build a defense industry cooperation for the long term.

While receiving the delegation Wallenberg Family, Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro Means accompanied by the Head of Defence Rear Admiral TNI Kemhan Ir Rachmad Lubis, Economic Advisor to Defence Minister Dr Ir Eddy Herjanto SE, MSc, Director of Engineering and Industry DG Pothan Kemhan military Marsma Darlis Pangaribuan MSc and Head Brigadier General Public Communication Kemhan Sisriadi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

transfer technology RBS 70 NG and NLAW ???


----------



## Zero_wing

Viet said:


> You talked of bullsh...Don´t try to insult others!
> 
> Vietnam supports and cooperates with Philippines more than any other nations in ASEAN. Disputes exist since ages and not today. However they do not hinder further integration among member states. As long as anyone respects and treats others nicely, based on international laws. Aggression, intimidation, invasion or terrorism is the WRONG way.
> 
> Get it?



I never said anything about Vietnam i was talking about Cambodia they been receiving huge Chinese aid


----------



## Viet

Zero_wing said:


> I never said anything about *Vietnam *i was talking about Cambodia they been receiving huge Chinese aid


I misunderstood you, sorry.
As for Cambodia, don´t worry, we in Vietnam will find ways to counter Chinese influence. Cambodia is closer to VN than CN, and it knows what that means.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

From Mbak Audrey


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia in Asia&#8217;s Changing Balance of Power*
By Ann Marie Murphy, on 11 Mar 2013, Briefing

*Southeast Asia&#8217;s largest state and the de facto leader of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), Indonesia has long served as a linchpin of regional order*. More recently, Jakarta&#8217;s status has risen even higher as concern over China leads countries such as the U.S., Japan, South Korea and Australia to strengthen ties with Indonesia. Yet China&#8217;s attempts to stake its own claims to regional leadership pose a direct challenge to Indonesia, while China&#8217;s development of a blue-water navy and its claims to virtually the entire South China Sea directly threaten Indonesian interests. As a result, Indonesia has found it increasingly difficult to play its traditional mediating role within ASEAN.

Indonesia&#8217;s key interests in Southeast Asia are to promote stability and ensure that the region retains its autonomy from great power influence. In the broader Asia-Pacific, Indonesia seeks what Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa calls a &#8220;dynamic equilibrium&#8221; in which &#8220;there is not one preponderant country.&#8221; Indonesia has historically used ASEAN as a tool to pursue these goals, and Jakarta&#8217;s purported ability to lead ASEAN is an important source of its international influence. Accordingly, Indonesia has a major interest in ensuring that regional architecture is built upon ASEAN, thereby giving its members agenda-setting influence and helping prevent their domination by larger powers.

As an archipelagic state sitting astride vital sea lines of communication connecting the Pacific and Indian Oceans, Indonesia prioritizes protecting the sovereignty of its waters. As a nation of 17,000 islands that lacks the military capacity to protect itself, Indonesia has a strong interest in ensuring that major naval powers abide by the U.N. Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS). Thus, China&#8217;s naval advances and its designation of its South China Sea territorial claims as a &#8220;core&#8221; interest directly threaten Indonesia.

The South China Sea disputes, in particular, encapsulate the challenges Jakarta faces. While Indonesia has responded to China&#8217;s maritime provocations by raising them in ASEAN and ASEAN-centered regional organizations, Jakarta realizes that U.S. participation in these mechanisms is a prerequisite for responding to China by multilateral diplomatic balancing. Indonesia has therefore welcomed the Obama administration&#8217;s attention to Southeast Asia and its renewed engagement with ASEAN and the East Asia Summit, even as it is aware that the shift is driven largely by U.S. concerns over China. Sino-American rivalry therefore enhances ASEAN&#8217;s regional status but risks turning ASEAN into a forum for Sino-American competition, something Indonesia wants to avoid.

Beginning in 2010, however, when then-U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton used the ASEAN meetings to state that the U.S. had a &#8220;national interest in freedom of navigation, open access to Asia&#8217;s maritime commons, and respect for international law in the South China Sea,&#8221; confrontation over the maritime disputes has become an increasingly central component of the group&#8217;s meetings.

As the 2011 ASEAN chair, Indonesia made it a key goal to produce guidelines to transform ASEAN&#8217;s nonbinding 2002 Declaration on the Conduct of Parties in the South China Sea into a legally binding code of conduct. Because Indonesia is not party to any territorial disputes in the South China Sea, Jakarta has traditionally tried to position itself as an independent mediator. Nevertheless, China does claim waters in Indonesia&#8217;s Natuna Island exclusive economic zone, an area rich in carbon resources, and Jakarta&#8217;s calls for resolution of the dispute according to UNCLOS clearly conflict with China&#8217;s positions. In July 2011, ASEAN and China did agree on a set of guidelines for the declaration on conduct, but they studiously avoid the issue of sovereignty. Hopes that the guidelines would include concrete proposals to reduce the potential for clashes, such as advance notification of military exercises and rules of conduct for parties on the high seas, were disappointed.

In pursuing a diplomatic resolution of the disputes, Indonesia must also seek to balance the interests of its fellow ASEAN members. Vietnam and the Philippines, which have borne the brunt of recent Chinese naval assertiveness, have called for greater ASEAN backing and also sought outside support, particularly from the U.S. The heightened tensions over the issue, both among ASEAN members and between the U.S. and China, underscore the challenges Indonesia faces in maintaining ASEAN cohesion while balancing the interests of China and the U.S.

These challenges are further heightened when the rotating ASEAN chair is closely linked to China, as it was in 2012. Cambodia, which held the rotating chair at the time, failed to include the South China Sea dispute on its list of key agenda items, in contrast to the 2010 and 2011 chairs, while also proposing that China be included in the drafting of procedures to implement the declaration on conduct. This led to open discord at the July 2012 ASEAN meeting, which failed to issue a joint statement for the first time in 45 years. As ASEAN&#8217;s centrality in regional architecture depends on its cohesion, any threat to the latter is a threat to a key aspect of Indonesia&#8217;s regional leadership.

Recognizing this, Natalegawa embarked on a round of shuttle diplomacy to ASEAN capitals to secure agreement on a six-point approach to the South China Sea disputes that was issued in place of the final statement. Natalegawa&#8217;s diplomatic efforts have papered over ASEAN&#8217;s differences but not resolved them. Moreover, ASEAN&#8217;s agreement to these principles does not appear to have induced greater Chinese concern for ASEAN&#8217;s position.

Clearly, for Jakarta, maintaining Indonesia&#8217;s traditional position as a mediator balancing the interests of great powers and its ASEAN partners has become more challenging. As a result, some analysts have argued that ASEAN-led multilateral processes, based as they are on soft power, are not sufficient to sustain regional order.

China&#8217;s rise has upset the regional balance of power, with Indonesia&#8217;s goal of a &#8220;dynamic equilibrium&#8221; now depending in part on the U.S. Indonesia welcomes the renewed U.S. interest in Southeast Asia but fears that the &#8220;Asia pivot&#8221; may escalate tensions unnecessarily. That, in turn, could undermine Indonesia&#8217;s ability to help shape relations among Asia&#8217;s great powers and its ASEAN partners to promote its goals of regional peace and stability.

_Ann Marie Murphy is associate professor, Seton Hall University; adjunct research scholar, Weatherhead East Asian Institute, Columbia University; and associate fellow, the Asia Society._

WPR Article | Indonesia in Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*First Flight Inauguration of Indonesia's KAI T50i (I stands for Indonesia's Upgraded Version of T50 Golden Eagle)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Indonesia in Asia&#8217;s Changing Balance of Power*
> By Ann Marie Murphy, on 11 Mar 2013, Briefing
> 
> .... The heightened tensions over the issue, both among ASEAN members and between the U.S. and China, underscore the challenges Indonesia faces in maintaining ASEAN cohesion while balancing the interests of China and the U.S.


Actually Indonesia itself must answer the question what role it seeks in the region? What is its position in the world?
As for ASEAN, at present it does not require a leader who goes ahead and leads the bloc. Its leadership rotates among the member states, and all decisions are based on consensus. All nations are independent entities.

No question, Indonesia, with the largest population and GDP, has important weight. It is only up to your politicians and elites if they are ready to do what you have in mind.


----------



## nufix

Viet said:


> Actually Indonesia itself must answer the question what role it seeks in the region? What is its position in the world?
> As for ASEAN, at present it does not require a leader who goes ahead and leads the bloc. Its leadership rotates among the member states, and all decisions are based on consensus. All nations are independent entities.
> 
> No question, Indonesia, with the largest population and GDP, has important weight. It is only up to your politicians and elites if they are ready to do what you have in mind.



As a mediator of course, and the one that will take charge de facto when things go sour among ASEAN members. Remember the Cambodia's case in the recent ASEAN meeting?

The rotating leadership is what makes ASEAN become vulnerable, not all ASEAN countries want a stable condition. Vietnam and Philippines are having a dispute with China, in the other hand, Laos and possibly Cambodia are siding with the one you are pointing your guns to, while in the meantime countries with good economy conditions like Thailand, Singapore, Malaysia, and Indonesia want a stable condition for trades and business. And Guess what? the white paper of ASEAN will change every time the chair of leadership rotates from one country to another. Making ASEAN becomes a group of countries with no constant principles.

The question is: 

if one country, namely Indonesia, takes a strong stand against external threats by building a massive military force, will Singapore and Malaysia (two traditional rivals to Indonesia) and Thailand support Indonesia's decision both diplomatically and financially? After all, if the war breaks out, the main source of men would be from Indonesia as she has 250 million people, not to mention that she has 20 million poor and unemployed people ready to be sent to war and military factories.

That's the actual thing that raises our concern, if we take a hard move against external threats, will the other neighboring countries support it? especially Cambodia, Laos, and Singapore who have strong foreign presences.


----------



## Viet

nufix said:


> As a mediator of course, and the one that will take charge de facto when things go sour among ASEAN members. Remember the Cambodia's case in the recent ASEAN meeting?


That was a good thing. The point went to you. 
BUT one issue remains here: China opposes any mediation, any third party intervention, insists on bilateral negogtiation. So Indonesia cannot help here.

As for VN, we welcome Indonesia involvement.


nufix said:


> The rotating leadership is what makes *ASEAN become vulnerable*, not all ASEAN countries want a stable condition. Vietnam and Philippines are having a dispute with China, in the other hand, Laos and possibly Cambodia are siding with the one you are pointing your guns to, while in the meantime countries with good economy conditions like Thailand, Singapore, Malaysia, and Indonesia want a stable condition for trades and business. And Guess what? the white paper of ASEAN will change every time the chair of leadership rotates from one country to another. Making ASEAN becomes a group of countries with no constant principles.


I disagree.

ASEAN needs no particular country to lead the bloc. One country, one voice. Rotated chairman. Period.
There is no point in changing the rule of game. ASEAN works well despites many differences among member states.



nufix said:


> The question is:
> 
> if one country, namely Indonesia, takes a strong stand against external threats by building a massive military force, will Singapore and Malaysia (two traditional rivals to Indonesia) and Thailand support Indonesia's decision both diplomatically and financially?


What you do has nothing to do with other countries. It´s up to any country if it wants provide help or assistance to Indonesia, or stay neutral or what ever.


nufix said:


> After all, if the war breaks out, the main source of men would be from Indonesia as she has 250 million people, not to mention that she has 20 million poor and unemployed people ready to be sent to war and military factories.


I don´t see any immediate threat to you, so why speculate?


nufix said:


> That's the actual thing that raises our concern, if we take a hard move against external threats, will the other neighboring countries support it? especially Cambodia, Laos, and Singapore who have strong foreign presences.


Again, Indonesia is a soverein country, you do based on your interests, so are others. Don´t mix up things.


----------



## nufix

Viet said:


> I disagree.
> 
> ASEAN needs no particular country to lead the bloc. One country, one voice. Rotated chairman. Period.
> There is no point in changing the rule of game. *ASEAN works well* despites many differences among member states.



Explain it a little bit further, because the word of "well" is depended under certain circumstances.




Viet said:


> What you do has nothing to do with other countries. It´s up to any country if it wants provide help or assistance to Indonesia, or stay neutral or what ever.
> 
> I don´t see any immediate threat to you, so why speculate?
> 
> Again, Indonesia is a soverein country, you do basd on your interests, so are others. Don´t mix up things.



You don't get it, do you?

We are still talking about what Indonesia should do with its importance to the region. And by external threats I mean "External Threat" to the region, threats that come from outside ASEAN. Thus, by "war effort" I mean if Indonesia takes a strong opposition to the parties that threaten ASEAN, will traditional rivals of Indonesia and major ASEAN countries support her? 

And by that, I speculated that if Indonesia, along with all ASEAN members, finally will have to go to war to eradicate the threats to the region, the source of manpower will end up in Indonesia right? Huge number of people and enough raw materials to support the war.

My statement has nothing to do with Indonesia's own external threat, I am talking about the threats to the region, and the possibility of Indonesia to initiate a strong stand against, namely China, or whatever country that threatens ASEAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Video report of the first flight of Indonesia's KAI T50i (News in Hangul)
*

MBC´º½º - imnews.imbc.com


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Viet said:


> Actually Indonesia itself must answer the question what role it seeks in the region? What is its position in the world?
> As for ASEAN, at present it does not require a leader who goes ahead and leads the bloc. Its leadership rotates among the member states, and all decisions are based on consensus. All nations are independent entities.
> 
> No question, Indonesia, with the largest population and GDP, has important weight. It is only up to your politicians and elites if they are ready to do what you have in mind.



I never said that ASEAN needs a "leader" in your sense of the word. All I want is for Indonesia to take its rightful places as the "De-Facto leader" of the group. Just like what Germany did in the EU. We want the whole Region to accept and Respect our country rise to power.


----------



## Viet

Reashot Xigwin said:


> I never said that ASEAN needs a "leader" in your sense of the word. All I want is for Indonesia to take its rightful places as the "De-Facto leader" of the group. Just like what Germany did in the EU. *We want the whole Region to accept and Respect our country rise to power.*


Honestly speaking, you can´t compare Indonesia with Germany. That is an ocean between the two nations. There is still a long way to go for you before Indonesia gains the status and power what Germany currently possesses: economic, military, culture and political influence. You know, since the end of WW II, Germany never asks or demands other Europeans that they should be submited (the old time is long over). 

Moreover Europe wants Germany to play a bigger role.

Actually nothing comes from the sky, you must work hard to get what you want. It is silly to expect that others accept and see you as natural-born leader, as de-facto leader, just because you are big and populous. No offence.

I suggest, if Indonesia wants more influence and status in the region and the world, your politicians must be more active, they must go out and engage more with others. At the moment you are too passive.


----------



## nufix

Viet said:


> Honestly speaking, you can´t compare Indonesia with Germany. That is an ocean between the two nations. There is still a long way to go for you before Indonesia gains the status and power what Germany currently possesses: economic, *military, culture* and political influence. You know, since the end of WW II, Germany never asks or demands other Europeans that they should be submited (the old time is long over).
> 
> Moreover Europe wants Germany to play a bigger role.
> *
> Actually nothing comes from the sky, you must work hard to get what you want. It is silly to expect that others accept and see you as natural-born leader, as de-facto leader, just because you are big and populous. No offence.
> 
> I suggest, if Indonesia wants more influence and status in the region and the world, your politicians must be more active, they must go out and engage more with others. At the moment you are too passive.*



Don't mind his statement, Indonesia never asks to be accepted as a central leader though. 

But the recent ASEAN meetings and how Indonesia initiate and turn ASEAN countries to accept her proposals and her roles in moderating the members may prove the other way.

Die Bundeswehr ist nicht so gross, wie es war. France has even bigger military forces than Germany. The main cause of Germany's strong influence in EU is its economical power that can even bail Greece and Spain for years. And as for culture, nah I don't think so, German culture is only influencing central europe, west and east european countries have far different culture.


Agree.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Viet said:


> Honestly speaking, you can´t compare Indonesia with Germany. That is an ocean between the two nations. There is still a long way to go for you before Indonesia gains the status and power what Germany currently possesses: economic, military, culture and political influence. You know, since the end of WW II, Germany never asks or demands other Europeans that they should be submited (the old time is long over).
> 
> Moreover Europe wants Germany to play a bigger role.
> 
> Actually nothing comes from the sky, you must work hard to get what you want. It is silly to expect that others accept and see you as natural-born leader, as de-facto leader, just because you are big and populous. No offence.
> 
> I suggest, if Indonesia wants more influence and status in the region and the world, your politicians must be more active, they must go out and engage more with others. At the moment you are too passive.



Precisely why for that reason that Indonesia will be the region top dog. You might remember that after last year debacle in Cambodia the rest of ASEAN look to Indonesia for leadership. All I'm saying is we never ask for it, but we might as well take full advantages of the situation. 

A country that have a bigger economy & population does have a bigger say in politic & its only right if we have the bigger slice of the pie in the group.

If you're saying Indonesia is too "passive" in the international theater than you really haven't been watching the news.


----------



## Viet

nufix said:


> Don't mind his statement, *Indonesia *never asks to be accepted as a central leader though.
> 
> But the recent *ASEAN *meetings and how Indonesia initiate and turn ASEAN countries to accept her proposals and her roles in moderating the members may prove the other way.


Don´t judge me wrong. I welcome Indonesia if you play a bigger role in the ASEAN. 

But again you should do more, yes more than just this moderating role between conflicting members such as Cambodia and Philippines. That´s too litle. Look at the bigger picture. Today everybody talks of America, Europe (the triad: Germany, France and England), China or Japan, while China dominates the news. The rest including Indonesia plays a minor role. Indonesia along with ASEAN can change this picture. 

As for VN, our politicians are very busy these days, and engage the world. One of the reason is VN faces more challenges than any others in the region. I see, you are now in 2013 where VN was 10 years ago, as we had our eyes on domestic issues only. Maybe I am wrong, but that is my impression.

To be recognised by other, that you have the lead comes with the time.



nufix said:


> Die *Bundeswehr *ist nicht so gross, wie es war.



*Germany* is small in size and population, but huge in terms of economy and military:
Population: 81ml
GDP (2012) $3,366bn
Defence spending (2012) $46.7bn
GDP per capita	Nominal: $43,741
Exports	&#8364;1.288 trillion (2011)



nufix said:


> *France *has even bigger military forces than Germany. The main cause of Germany's strong influence in EU is its economical power that can even bail Greece and Spain for years. And as for culture, nah I don't think so, German culture is only influencing central europe, west and east european countries have far different culture.


Germany learned from the history and doesn´t want to wage any war again. Historially France and England are dominant colonical powers. As for Greece and Spain, the Germans hate supporting them.


----------



## Viet

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Precisely why for that reason that Indonesia will be the region top dog. You might remember that after last year debacle in *Cambodia *the rest of ASEAN look to Indonesia for leadership. All I'm saying is we never ask for it, but we might as well take full advantages of the situation.
> 
> A country that have a bigger economy & population does have a bigger say in politic & its only right if we have the bigger slice of the pie in the group. If you're saying Indonesia is too "passive" in the international theater than you really haven't been watching the news.


Cambodia is just a beginning.

If Indonesia can moderate and reach some sorts of agreements on how to solve the current disputes in the region, notably in the South China and East China Sea, than hat up to Indonesia!


----------



## nufix

Viet said:


> Don´t judge me wrong. I welcome Indonesia if you play a bigger role in the ASEAN.
> 
> But again you should do more, yes more than just this moderating role between conflicting members such as Cambodia and Philippines. That´s too litle. Look at the bigger picture. Today everybody talks of America, Europe (the triad: Germany, France and England), China or Japan, while China dominates the news. The rest including Indonesia *plays a minor role.* Indonesia along with ASEAN can change this picture.
> 
> As for VN, our politicians are very busy these days, and engage the world. One of the reason is VN faces more challenges than any others in the region. *I see, you are now in 2013 where VN was 10 years ago, as we had our eyes on domestic issues only. Maybe I am wrong, but that is my impression.*
> 
> To be recognised by other, that you have the lead comes with the time.



Because Indonesia simply don't want to lose its trade partners, I am agree that Indonesia plays minor role in the news, but at what circumstances? You can simply go to economy section and you'll find that Indonesia plays its role through economy, not by diplomatically arguing and bashing each other or picking up arms and pointing them.

Yes, but the same thing goes for the other ways around when I say that Vietnam now, was Indonesia 60 years ago (although I still don't see Vietnam now is anywhere near it). I mean, Indonesia was one of the founder of Non-Aligned Movement, establishing Asia-Africa conference, forming Jakarta-Peking Axis, and so on. So, saying Indonesia now was Vietnam years years ago is not making up your point.



Viet said:


> *Germany* is small in size and population, but huge in terms of economy and military:
> Population: 81ml
> GDP (2012) $3,366bn
> Defence spending (2012) $46.7bn
> GDP per capita	Nominal: $43,741
> Exports	&#8364;1.288 trillion (2011)



Bundeswehr means federal defense, I didn't talk about the size of German economy when I said that "Bundeswehr is not so big as it was". The French spent $58 billion on military last year just so you know.




Viet said:


> Germany learned from the history and doesn´t want to wage any war again. Historially France and England are dominant colonical powers. As for Greece and Spain, *the Germans hate supporting them.*



Yes, but that doesn't stop Merkel from bailing them out.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Viet said:


> Cambodia is just a beginning.
> 
> If Indonesia can moderate and reach some sorts of agreements on how to solve the current disputes in the region, notably in the South China and East China Sea, than hat up to Indonesia!



No 'fense, but why should we "solve the current dispute?" I'm saying that my country should be regarded as the "Top Dog" or De-facto leader ( as in, when people refer to ASEAN they meant Indonesia). East China sea isn't our concern. The South China sea maybe, but I always advised against sticking your nose on someone else problem.


----------



## nufix

> An evening in Indonesian Navy east fleet command base, Surabaya, East Java. 03/13











> A soldier from NUBIKA (Nuclear-Biology-Chemical) division wearing a gas mask.











> Passing through a field under heavy rains of bullets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia secures contract to produce more helicopters for armed forces*
Souce:Xinhua Publish By Thomas Whittle Updated 16/03/2013 3:04 am






JAKARTA, March 15 &#8212; Indonesia&#8217;s state-run aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) has secured another contract to produce 16 Bell 412 EP helicopters for the military worth 170 million U.S. dollars, a senior PTDI official said on Friday.

PTDI President Director Budi Santoso said that delivery on the 16 helicopters was scheduled next year as production would take at least one year.

A contract was signed in March last year to produce six Bell 412 helicopters which were handed over to the armed forces on Friday.

&#8220;The procurement contract on those six helicopters was worth 65 million U.S. dollars,&#8221; he said, quoted by the detik online.

Bell 412 EP is the advanced version of Bell 412 series, designed as multipurpose helicopter. It is fitted by Pratt and Whitney PT6T-3D twin engines, using four blades in its main rotor and two blades in its tail rotor and is capable to board up to 13 people.

Indonesia secures contract to produce more helicopters for armed forces - NZweek

6 of the Helicopter has already been delivered to the Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

The EP version is an enhanced performance version for Bell 412, it is also included FLIR feature. 

Here the close photo for the FLIR camera, possibly developed by PT LEN industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

PT DI is also working on newly developed CN 235-220 Anti Submarine Warfare for the navy, the project serial number is N 60



















Probably its appearances will be very close to CN 235-220 MPA, the earlier version for Maritime Patrol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

> The soldiers of Infantry Battalions are embarking the ships that will take them to certain places of duty. (3/13)










> Anoa APCs lined up to be loaded to the ships. (3/13)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Youtube video about the Indonesian KAI T-50

Indonesian Air Forces Pilot on KAI T-50 Golden Eagle - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Expedition "Rajawali Khatulistiwa", an expedition by thousands of Indonesian Army units to secure area and posts along the Indonesia-Malaysia border in Borneo. The expedition is also included a free access for medical attention and giving supplies for border villagers and Puskesmas (Community Clinic) enough to cover the entire village for a year until the next expedition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

nufix said:


> PT DI is also working on newly developed CN 235-220 Anti Submarine Warfare for the navy, the project serial number is N 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably its appearances will be very close to CN 235-220 MPA, the earlier version for Maritime Patrol.



Are those planes locally modified?


----------



## nufix

Fsjal said:


> Are those planes locally modified?



Those planes are home made and ofcourse they are homely developed and modified. The electronic command consoles and combat management systems are also developed locally by PT LEN Industry.











We have been exporting CN 235 and CN 235-220 MPA to South Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Reashot Xigwin said:


> No 'fense, but why should we "solve the current dispute?" I'm saying that my country should be regarded as the *"Top Dog" or De-facto leader *( as in, when people refer to ASEAN they meant Indonesia). East China sea isn't our concern. The South China sea maybe, but I always advised against sticking your nose on someone else problem.


ASEAN=Indonesia, because you are top dog, de factor leader?
Did you ever ask Malaysia or Singapore what they think? As for Vietnam, the answer is NO.

You talk rubbish, to be frankly. ASEAN has annually rotating chairmanship. One country, one voice. Period.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Viet said:


> ASEAN=Indonesia, because you are top dog, de factor leader?
> Did you ever ask Malaysia or Singapore what they think? As for Vietnam, the answer is NO.
> 
> You talk rubbish, to be frankly. ASEAN has annually rotating chairmanship. One country, one voice. Period.



What rubbish? That's rich coming from you with your "suppositions theory." Our country have the largest economy, military & population that in it self makes us ASEAN De-Facto leader. Singapore & Malaysia government have already accepted our importance in the region & so does Vietnam during the Cambodian incident. You're not a Vietnam or representing Vietnam. It may came as a surprise to you, but your country don't give a flaming Sh!t about your or the opinion of the common people (on the count that Vietnam is a totalitarian one-party state) . Peace out

Vietnam deports pro-democracy activist - CNN.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Reashot Xigwin said:


> What rubbish? That's rich coming from you with your "suppositions theory." Our country have the *largest economy, military & population* that in it self makes us ASEAN De-Facto leader. Singapore & Malaysia government have already accepted our importance in the region & so does Vietnam during the Cambodian incident.


LOL you never give up, don´t you?

Indonesia is Mr Nobody on international stage. Most people may know Bali as famous place for holiday. That´s all.

I suggest you to accept the basic rule of ASEAN: one country, one vote, rotating chairmanship. Indonesia does not have more say than Brunei. Sure, you have the largest economy, military & population, but your politicians are too passive to make any gains of them. Cambodia event was nothing. Some things can repeat again at next ASEAN meeting. What are you going to go?

If any, people outside ASEAN see Singapore as economic and Vietnam as political powerhouse.

Wake up!


Reashot Xigwin said:


> You're not a *Vietnam *or representing Vietnam. It may came as a surprise to you, but your country don't give a flaming Sh!t about your or the opinion of the common people (on the count that Vietnam is a totalitarian one-party state) . Peace out
> 
> Vietnam deports pro-democracy activist - CNN.com


Ha ha ha Mr clueless  you know nothing about VN and its people.

Vietnamese government considers all Vietnamese as its citizens, regardless of where they live and what passports they possess. There is even a government entity called State Committee for Overseas Vietnamese Affairs.

The overseas Vietnamese are an important factor, both economic and politic. Just a number, the government estimates the Overseas Vietnamese sent back home $20bn last year. Some Vietnamese hate communisn or corrupt party, but they never hate the motherland.


----------



## nufix

Viet said:


> LOL you never give up, don´t you?
> 
> Indonesia is *Mr Nobody on international stage.* Most people may know Bali as famous place for holiday. That´s all.
> 
> I suggest you to accept the basic rule of ASEAN: one country, one vote, rotating chairmanship. Indonesia does not have more say than Brunei. Sure, you have the largest economy, military & population, but your politicians are too passive to make any gains of them. Cambodia event was nothing. Some things can repeat again at next ASEAN meeting. What are you going to go?
> 
> If any, people outside ASEAN see Singapore as economic and *Vietnam as political powerhouse.*
> 
> Wake up!



Careful now, you may ignite a new keyboard war here. Anyway, you might revise your statement, Indonesia has been forging many associations and mediating conflicts, just because Indonesia takes passive stand now doesn't mean it has no place at international stage. Anyway, if Cambodia do it again, we can turn it down again, something that Vietnam still can't do right?

Political powerhouse? you mean big mouth? Yes you are, you speak much at international stage, sometimes, making it to the frontpage of newspapers, but has it give any significant impact to your current dispute or to ASEAN? Big No. Seriously, nobody sees Vietnam as a representative of ASEAN's political stands both de jure or de facto.

I suggest you to Solve your problem with China the way Indonesia did with Natuna Island in SCS first, then you can claim that your diplomatic power has meaning, otherwise, your proud statements will be just as invalid as Peter Griffin's from family guy.


----------



## Soryu

So long not come here, and impressive with military hardware our friend archive at present. Good stuff.

And...arguing, erh...I don't know why and where discusses began, (I will read it when free time at night) but from my view:

_ Indonesia is biggest and important, maybe most important in some section, but until now, Indonesia did not enough for the title "De-facto leader". And of course, no way ASEAN = Indonesia.
_ Being a Biggest country and have many potential to very powerful, but you till rather passive in region and international (Political).

_ If Indonesia want become leader of ASEAN as "De-facto", you must acting more powerful, more cooperate in ASEAN problem, issue, and as leader of large and power community, you must involve to East Asia issue as well for sure. (When you were developing, you will met the issue, impossible to get away).

And many things that you guys wrong and mistake about VN and VN-China relationship.
I will repeat it again for many time: We Vietnamese deal with China from ancient time. We know them more than anyone.

You saw VN protest China, and news title flying around everywhere, and you think we "speak much at international stage". No. Did you read our forgein policy!? (again, oh). 
Did you read official protest from VN goverment!? (read some news, and think that you know all story is unwise. Newspaper alway want attract viewer with their words and title)
When other violating your territory and EEZ, want aggression, play dirty, you must protest, right!?

And Can you explain to me how you solve your problem with China in Natuna Island!? I find some news but nothing like you wiped out disputed with China!?

RI


----------



## nufix

Soryu said:


> So long not come here, and impressive with military hardware our friend archive at present. Good stuff.
> 
> And...arguing, erh...I don't know why and where discusses began, (I will read it when free time at night) but from my view:
> 
> _ Indonesia is biggest and important, maybe most important in some section, but until now, Indonesia did not enough for the title "De-facto leader". And of course, no way ASEAN = Indonesia.
> _ Being a Biggest country and have many potential to very powerful, but you till rather passive in region and international (Political).
> 
> _ If Indonesia want become leader of ASEAN as "De-facto", you must acting more powerful, more cooperate in ASEAN problem, issue, and as leader of large and power community, you must involve to East Asia issue as well for sure. (When you were developing, you will met the issue, impossible to get away).
> 
> And many things that you guys wrong and mistake about VN and VN-China relationship.
> I will repeat it again for many time: We Vietnamese deal with China from ancient time. We know them more than anyone.
> 
> You saw VN protest China, and news title flying around everywhere, and you think we "speak much at international stage". No. Did you read our forgein policy!? (again, oh).
> Did you read official protest from VN goverment!? (read some news, and think that you know all story is unwise. Newspaper alway want attract viewer with their words and title)
> When other violating your territory and EEZ, want aggression, play dirty, you must protest, right!?
> 
> *And Can you explain to me how you solve your problem with China in Natuna Island!? I find some news but nothing like you wiped out disputed with China!?*
> 
> RI



I actually agree with most of your points, the thing that I want to clarify is Viet's statement of "no body".

The link you gave me is an opinion of an engineering students, the article has been criticized in Indonesia's forum due to inaccuracy and baseless opinion. Anyway, the conflict reached its tension in 1990's, of course there will be not much article on the internet. 

Therefore, I will quote you some points from certain articles about "how Indonesia deal with China's overlapping claim of SCS", along with the sources so you can search the article in old libraries and confirm them.




> Drawn into the fray: Indonesia's Natuna Islands meet China's long gaze south.
> ( Asian Affairs: An American Review )
> ¡¡
> 
> Asian Affairs: An American Review ; Johnson, Douglas; 09-22-1997
> ¡¡
> 
> In 1991, when Indonesian foreign minister Ali Alatas warned of the Spratly
> Islands dispute becoming "the next potential conflict area" for Southeast
> Asia, he could not have realized the prophetic weight that his words
> carried for his own nation's future.(1) For despite its intention of
> maintaining a respectable position above the fray through its role of
> detached mediator, Indonesia found itself drawn into this "potential
> conflict area" by the powerful undertow of the South China Sea dispute.
> Just two years after Alatas's warning, during the 1993 Indonesian-
> sponsored Surabaya workshop on the Spratlys, China demoted Indonesia from
> "mediator" to "unwilling participant" when China presented a map displaying
> its "historic claims," encompassing not only nearly the entire South China
> Sea but al so a portion of Indonesia's Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ), off
> the Natuna Islands.
> 
> The Natuna Islands, located approximately 150 miles northwest of Borneo,
> form the only Indonesian territory even approaching the Chinese- claimed
> Nanshan (Spratly) Islands.(2) To overlap any part of Indonesia' s EEZ,
> then, China's "historic claims" had to include the portion of the EEZ
> radiating north from the Natunas.
> 
> But China, long perceived as Indonesia's nemesis, could not have claimed a
> more sensitive, resource-loaded sea area. Located approximately 150 miles
> northeast of Natuna Besar (the largest of the Natuna island group), and
> well within Indonesia's two hundred nautical mile EEZ, is perhaps "the
> largest concentration of gas reserves in the world." At an estimated 210
> trillion cubic feet, it is certainly one of the largest untapped gas
> fields.(3) More important, the Indonesians recently agreed to a $35 billion
> deal with Exxon, signed by President Suharto himself, for the reserves'
> development.(4) Although gas from the field should start flowing sometime
> early in the next century, the Natunas are already producing oil at a rate
> of approximately thirty-five thousand barrels a day, and they also provide
> Indonesian fishermen with thousands of square miles of sea area,
> theoretically without competition from foreign fishermen.(5) But of course
> the big story is the enormous foreign-currency earning potential of the
> natural gas reserves.
> 
> ¡¡
> 
> China's claim to the sea area around the Natunas (renamed the " Natuna
> Sea" by the Indonesian government) poses an enormous challenge to the
> Indonesians.(6) *The challenge raises some weighty questions for both the
> original participants in the South China Sea dispute and for ASEAN (the
> Association of Southeast Asian Nations), now that Indonesia, the largest
> member and core of ASEAN, is directly and precariously involved.*(7)
> One obvious question is the effect that China's claim to the seabeds around
> the Natunas will have on ASEAN solidarity. Will China's declaration be what
> the loose-knit regional stabilizer needs to bring it together- -under
> Indonesia's leadership--into a tighter, security-based alliance? Or will
> China's move drive a wedge between those ASEAN members who must confront
> China in the South China Sea and those who do not have to do so (and who
> have no interest in jeopardizing their potentially lucrative economic
> relationships with China)? Now that Indonesia has become a participant in
> the South China Sea dispute, can it retain its role as "honest broker"? If
> not, will another ASEAN member attempt to fill its shoes, or will the
> dispute spiral out of control?
> 
> *One might also ask whether China is signaling that it is prepared to
> directly challenge ASEAN's center of gravity. Perhaps it is attempting to
> create division within ASEAN.* China has already sent warships to areas in
> the vicinity of the Natunas: How hard is this nation, whose relations with
> Indonesia were "unfrozen" a mere six years ago, ready to push to force the
> Indonesians to form some sort of compromise?
> *There is also the question of Indonesia: Will its role as a regional leader
> be tarnished when the country is tossed into the South China Sea
> fray--especially at a time when ASEAN's center of gravity is moving north?*
> Can Indonesia's tradition of autonomy and nonalignment hold as a powerful
> adversary moves into a power vacuum? Will the New Order tradition of quiet
> diplomacy be abandoned as its vital interests are threatened more directly?
> Will Jakarta, heavily influenced by the military, be bellicose toward China
> in its attempt to maintain Indonesia' s leadership position in ASEAN?
> ¡¡
> 
> *The latter two of the questions are the easiest to answer--both with a
> resounding "no."* Led by Foreign Minister Alatas, Indonesia' s public
> response to China's claim was quieter than quiet--it was unheard for nearly
> two years. Though a diplomatic note was sent to Beijing soon after the
> Surabaya workshop of August 1993, the Indonesian government, to avoid
> raising tensions with the Chinese, made no public acknowledgment of its
> diplomatic note, nor did it disclose China's claim, until 10 April 1995.
> And at that time, Alatas only went so far as to seek clarification from
> Beijing on the status of its maritime claim to the area surrounding the
> Natuna Islands.(8) Although Alatas did use the occasion of a strong ASEAN
> response to China's occupation of Mischief Reef (claimed by the
> Philippines) as a backdrop for seeking clarification from China, the fact
> that he waited three weeks after ASEAN's statement on Mischief Reef
> suggests that Alatas wished to avoid the appearance that Indonesia was
> taking part in a concerted diplomatic attack on China.(9)
> Indonesia's Foreign Ministry spokesperson, Irawan Abidin, said of his
> government's long-held silence on its diplomatic note to China, "We didn't
> want to make a big fuss out of it." Indonesian officials feared dignifying
> China's historic claims with too formal a response, thus granting them a
> level of legitimacy. As Alatas cautioned, "Repetition of an untruth will
> ultimately make it appear as truth."(10)
> 
> Alatas was adamantly against lending any credibility to the Chinese claim.
> He asserted that the Chinese map could not be taken seriously because it
> gave no coordinates or other explanatory marks. According to Indonesia's
> national news agency, Antara, *Alatas said, "They cannot make a real map
> just by indicating certain points. It is therefore considered an
> illustrative map and not a real one." One week after Indonesia's armed
> forces chief, Feisal Tanjung, declared that the military was prepared to
> defend Indonesia's territorial waters around the Natunas and ordered a
> small naval exercise in the area as proof of that claim, Alatas cautioned
> the Indonesian citizens, the press, and (likely) Tanjung, not to exaggerate
> or become emotional over the unfounded Chinese claims.*(11)
> ¡¡
> 
> *Then, in June 1995, China attempted to disrupt Alatas's strategy of
> downplaying China's "historic claims." Its Foreign Ministry spokesperson,
> Chen Jian, confirmed that China had no dispute over the possession of the
> Natuna Islands but added that China was willing to hold talks with
> Indonesia on the demarcation of their common sea border. *After first
> conferring with Suharto, Alatas responded: "We appreciate the spirit in
> which the spokesman made the statement. But Indonesia does not see it has a
> sea border problem with China, or the necessity to have sea border
> delimitation. China is far away to the north." He continued to minimize the
> significance of the issue by concluding: "On Natuna, there is no claim from
> China and there has never been a problem between China and Indonesia. So
> there is no question to be discussed."(12)
> 
> Alatas departed from his strategy slightly when he traveled to Beijing in
> July 1995 to assess China's intentions with regard to the issue. He
> returned practically empty-handed, repeating what was already known-*-that
> China had never claimed the Natuna Islands, *and that the problem lay in the
> demarcation of the sea border between the waters of Spratlys and the
> Natunas. What was new was China's ratification of the 1982 UN Convention on
> the Law of the Sea. Alatas noted confidently that "the convention clearly
> defines what an archipelago is," referring to the fact that China, as a
> continental power, could not draw baselines around the Spratly Islands, as
> could an archipelago, and thus claim the South China Sea as its own
> territory.(13) Of course Alatas, knowing the Chinese well, probably did not
> believe what he was saying, as the Chinese had made their own rules in the
> past.
> 
> Indonesia's public treatment of China's "historic claims" did indeed
> demonstrate its quiet foreign policy in the face of a threat to its vital
> interests. But it was not a policy of acquiescence. On the contrary, the
> Indonesians' policy of ignoring the Chinese claims was equivalent to a
> silent but purposeful slap to China's face.
> 
> Another part of Indonesia's quiet foreign policy response to China' s bold
> challenge has been its behind-the-scenes efforts to shore up its political
> position in the region. The country's most visible accomplishment in this
> respect is its recent completion of a security treaty with Australia. Some
> people cite this treaty as grounds for claiming that Indonesia is
> abandoning its policy of nonalignment in the face of the Chinese threat.
> 
> ¡¡
> 
> Indonesia probably felt itself pushed toward the treaty with Australia, a
> non-ASEAN nation and a "Western power," both because of China's rising
> power and willingness to use it, and because of the expected decline of
> U.S. power in the region. *However, Indonesia cannot be described as
> abandoning nonalignment. As recently as November 1994, it rejected a U.S.
> request to use Indonesian waters for American "floating bases"; Alatas
> stated, "From early on, we have said that there is no need for foreign
> military bases in Southeast Asia."*(14) Even the standing U.S. request to
> use an Indonesian flight-training facility in Sumatra as a replacement for
> its former facility at Crow Valley in the Philippines is continually put
> off by the Indonesians due to their historic sensitivities toward the
> presence of foreign forces (especially those of a nation from outside the
> region, and a superpower no less) on Indonesian territory. The Indonesians,
> then, have not given up on nonalignment, but they may have made compromises
> that they would not have twenty-five years ago.
> Part of Indonesia's effort to shore up its position in the region has been
> its attempts to facilitate cohesion among its ASEAN partners to at least
> face, if not face down, aggressive Chinese behavior. However, even
> Indonesia's direct involvement in the South China Sea dispute has failed to
> pull ASEAN nations together convincingly into a tighter, security-based
> alliance.
> 
> Indonesia's ASEAN partners appear wary of provoking China by confronting it
> as a group. *In fact, some ASEAN diplomats consider Indonesia's China
> strategy too aggressive,* and they privately accuse Indonesia of upsetting
> China by trying to convert its unofficial workshops on the South China Sea
> into official forums.(15)
> Such thinking might be responsible for the cold shoulder Indonesia received
> from its ASEAN partners in the summer of 1994 when Hashim Jalal, a senior
> Indonesian diplomat, visited ASEAN nations to rally support for Indonesia's
> "doughnut formula" for the South China Sea. The proposal would have lopped
> off a large portion of China's claim to the South China Sea by extending
> all littoral states' EEZs two hundred miles into the sea. The resulting
> unclaimed area in the central South China Sea--the "hole in the doughnut,"
> where most of the Spratly Islands are found--would then be negotiable for
> joint development.(16)
> 
> The ASEAN states' rejection of this formula seems to confirm the words of
> Tim Huxley that "beneath the superficiality of the common ASEAN position on
> the South China Sea . . . ASEAN's membership remains divided in its
> attitude toward China."(17) The remarks of a senior Malaysian diplomat
> referring to Indonesia's failed proposal serve as a good example of this
> point. "Let's face it," he said, "China is too big and powerful. If it says
> it won't accept the multilateral approach there is no point pushing that."
> He demonstrated that that fact did not necessarily adversely affect
> Malaysia. Whereas Indonesia used multilateralism as its tool, the Malaysian
> diplomat believed that his nation was in the position to strengthen
> relations with China by offering it significant trade and investment.(18)
> As long as a few important ASEAN member-states believe they have more to
> gain by wooing China than by displaying solidarity against Chinese
> encroachment against its neighbors, any ASEAN "position" on China will ring
> hollow.
> 
> 
> ¡¡
> 
> Indonesia's new incentives for encouraging regionalism have, however, had
> some positive effects. In late August 1996, Indonesia and Malaysia
> conducted a joint military exercise involving five thousand troops in
> Kalimantan (the island shared by Indonesia, Malaysia, and Brunei), in which
> they fought an imaginary aggressor country with procommunist leanings. The
> event was significant enough to warrant a response from the Chinese, who
> warned countries in the region not to further "complicate" the situation in
> the South China Sea.(19) Indonesia and Malaysia have also recently
> displayed a will to cooperate by submitting a sovereignty dispute of their
> own (over the islands of Sipadan and Ligitan, off the east coast of Borneo)
> to the International Court of Justice.(20) It is important to weigh those
> small steps toward cohesion against ASEAN's past failures so as not to
> become too pessimistic about ASEAN' s future as a more serious,
> security-minded organization.
> 
> On the whole, Indonesia's response to China's bold claims has been
> carefully conducted, in a manner suitable for a regional leader. In
> contrast to the Philippines' shrill call for help from its ASEAN partners
> following its belated discovery of the Chinese occupation of Mischief Reef,
> *Indonesia has maintained its tradition of quiet diplomacy when dealing with
> its ASEAN partners. Indonesia also recently showed dramatically that it
> does not need to hide behind "Mother ASEAN" to protect its sovereignty. In
> an act of uncharacteristically "loud" diplomacy, Indonesia recently
> conducted its largest combined military exercise in four years; over 19,500
> servicemen, fifty warships, and forty combat aircraft participated. The
> exercise was entirely centered on the Natuna Islands. Officially, the
> exercise's purpose was to test and improve service interoperability in
> meeting external threats. Indonesian officials stated that the exercise was
> not intended as a show of force. Nor was it "based on considerations of a
> perceived threat from a particular place." However, Lieutenant General
> Wiranto declared that he "could not help it" if there were "observers who
> [chose] to see it that way." (21) *
> ¡¡
> 
> *Another "loud" move (although it is questionable whether it was intended
> to be loud or dead quiet) was the visit of Foreign Minister John Chang of
> Taiwan to Jakarta to meet with his counterpart Alatas on 4 September 1996. *
> When China first confronted Jakarta with this report, the Indonesians said
> that the visit had not taken place. But when the visit was reported by
> Indonesia's own press, China expressed its "serious concern."(22) Although
> the visit was not openly publicized, it is possible that it was intended to
> be detected by the Chinese. In conjunction with its two military exercises,
> *Indonesia has been signaling Beijing that it would not be cowed by
> China and should not be handled either like an isolated Vietnam of the late
> 1970s and '80s, or like a peripheral ASEAN state such as the Philippines. *
> 
> A more effective and concrete deterrent to China than Indonesia' s
> demonstrations of force may be the grandiose plan that Indonesia has
> proposed for the development of the Natunas. Under the direction of the
> state minister for research and technology, B. J. Habibie, Indonesia has
> raised the stakes on the Natunas by announcing plans of economic
> development for the islands that would dramatically increase their worth to
> Indonesia, and therefore increase the cost of China' s claiming--not to
> mention taking--the islands. If the Natunas should become an integral part
> of the Indonesian economy, Indonesia and its ASEAN partners (and very
> likely the United States) would become less apt to tolerate Chinese claims
> to them.
> 
> Under Habibie's ambitious plans, the islands would become integral not just
> to the economy of Indonesia but to that of the entire region. Habibie
> believes that the Natunas' estimated 210 trillion cubic feet of liquefied
> natural gas (LNG) reserves will generate the huge sums of foreign currency
> necessary to establish Natuna Besar as a center for high-tech industries, a
> hub for trade and services, and a prime tourist destination. He cites the
> expected doubling of demand for natural gas in the next fifteen years from
> countries such as Japan, South Korea, and Taiwan (all reducing their
> reliance on oil) as reason to believe that Natuna can develop into
> "something complementary to Hong Kong by 2020 to provide services to the
> Asian middle class."(23)
> 
> Indeed the plans are earnestly being pursued: The Indonesians have enacted
> new tax laws that grant breaks to foreign investment in frontier areas such
> as Natuna; the Indonesian Transmigration Ministry has been working since
> August 1995 on a major plan to increase transmigration to the Natunas; the
> military has announced a stepping-up of its patrols in the "Natuna Sea"
> (which immediately produced significant results, as fifty Chinese fishing
> boats were detained within two weeks of this announcement); the Indonesians
> began construction for a harbor on the southern end of Natuna Besar in
> 1993; and talks are being held with both Thailand and Malaysia about
> constructing a LNG pipeline through the latter to the former.(24)
> ¡¡
> 
> Indonesia's relationship with China is increasingly precarious, but to
> date, no great changes in regional relations have resulted. ASEAN cohesion
> has neither greatly benefited from Indonesia's inclusion in the South China
> Sea fray, nor has it been shaken. The plan to make the Thais beneficiaries
> of Natuna's liquefied natural gas is likely to help to avoid any future
> division between the littoral ASEAN states and ASEAN's northern continental
> states centered on Thailand. If Thailand is offered this additional power
> source, which could be used for leverage in negotiations with the Chinese
> over hydroelectric power generated from the Mekong River, Thailand might be
> more free to support its ASEAN partners facing China in the South China Sea.
> 
> *Nor has there been a change in Indonesia's foreign policy since the
> revelation of the Chinese claims. Indonesia has attempted, and will
> continue to attempt, to distance itself from its awkward inclusion in the
> disputes of the South China Sea and thereby maintain its role as "honest
> broker" to the area.* It is important to note that Alatas' s policy of
> publicly ignoring China's claims has worked insofar as Indonesia's Surabaya
> workshop of 1993 was not its last. *Indonesia wishes to preserve its role as
> mediator and also maintain its image as a nation that cannot be pushed
> around. *
> 
> Indonesia has continued to be a
> soft-spoken regional power, and *it is likely that Vietnam, which carefully
> watched Pertamina's negotiations with Exxon on the Natuna deal, will use
> Indonesia's methods as a model for dealing with Chinese claims against its
> own EEZ in the Gulf of Tonkin. *
> 
> And what of China itself? What can be said of the fact that two years ago
> it emerged from the Mischief Reef affair with a bloody nose, and yet now it
> appears to be challenging the core state of ASEAN? There is a large step
> between swiping an unoccupied and unnoticed reef belonging to a marginal
> and militarily weak member of ASEAN, and challenging ASEAN's core nation in
> a location that it sees as central to its future.
> 
> Before growing too anxious over China's behavior toward Indonesia, it is
> important to recall that its claim to the waters north of the Natunas came
> a year and a half before its Mischief Reef miscalculation. It is therefore
> unlikely (despite the recent propaganda theme "I Love Our Nation's Blue
> Territory" in the People's Daily, urging "ocean consciousness" among
> Chinese) that China is prepared to embark on a course of confrontation in
> the South China Sea with Indonesia at this time.(26)
> 
> It is more likely that with its presentation of "historic claims" at the
> Surabaya workshop, China was pushing at the limits to see how much it could
> come away with. And the Chinese have apparently decided to keep pushing. By
> setting territorial baselines around the Paracel Islands (which a
> continental power may not do under the 1982 UN Convention on the Law of the
> Sea), and announcing that it will set more baselines "at another time"
> (presumably around the Spratly Islands, which would give China an EEZ
> extending to the Natunas), Beijing may be waiting for its own power
> projection capability to mature. Or it may be waiting for favorable changes
> to occur in the region before pressing its claims more forcefully.
> ¡¡
> 
> A good reason for China not to back off from its claim to the Natunas'
> seabed--even after running into the unexpected degree of ASEAN protest over
> Mischief Reef--is the potential for a vast reduction of both Indonesia's
> strength within ASEAN, as well as Indonesia's energy to attend to the
> Natunas, should a chaotic power struggle follow Suharto' s passing from the
> scene. Although it is unclear just how far from smooth Indonesia's transfer
> of power will be, it goes without saying that a growing China will continue
> to press its great weight upon the ASEAN states lying on the South China
> Sea, and it will work to enlarge the holes within that loose organization
> so as to deal with the nations individually. Indonesia will likely remain
> the center of opposition to such an effort, especially if its interests in
> the Natunas are increasingly challenged. But if China's capability to
> project its power increases, and the comforting influence of the region' s
> stabilizer, the United States, is perceived as waning, ASEAN states will
> only have more incentive to cut individual deals with China rather than
> unite upon increasingly hollow ground.
> 
> 
> 
> *NOTES *
> 
> (1.) "Live and Let Live," Far Eastern Economic Review, 11 July 1991, 12.
> The Spratly Islands and the waters surrounding them are claimed in part or
> in full by China, Taiwan, Vietnam, the Philippines, Malaysia, and Brunei.
> The seabeds surrounding these atolls, reefs, and islands (generally too
> small to support life) are thought to be loaded with oil and natural gas
> deposits.
> 
> (2.) Even the Natuna Islands are four hundred distant miles from the
> nearest Nanshan islands.
> 
> (3.) "Natuna Deal: World's Largest Gas Reserves," News and Views Indonesia
> [a publication of the Indonesian Foreign Ministry] September 1994, 5;
> "`Clarification' of PRC Maritime Maps Sought," Foreign Broadcast
> Information Service, East Asia (hereafter FBIS, EAS) 95-067, 7 April 1995;
> and Simon Sinaga, "No problem with China over Natuna Isles, Says Alatas,"
> Straits Times, 27 June 1995, 15.
> 
> (4.) FBIS, EAS 95-067, 7 April 1995.
> 
> (5.) "Keeping Tabs on Oil-Rich Natuna Islands," News and Views Indonesia,
> August 1995.
> 
> (6.) "Indonesian Canute Rolls Back the South China Sea," VOGR (Part 3),
> September 1993. Online: http://www.nerve.net/Vietnam/pages/viet0327.htm.
> The name "Natura Sea" is also used continuously by the Indonesian Foreign
> Ministry's publication News and Views Indonesia.
> 
> (7.) ASEAN is comprised of Brunei, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines,
> Singapore, Thailand, and since 1995, Vietnam.
> 
> (8.) John McBeth, "Oil Rich Diet," Far Eastern Economic Review, 27 April
> 1995, 28.
> 
> (9.) The issue had been brought up privately to the Chinese during the
> Sino-ASEAN meeting in Beijing. The PRC delegate responded that "both sides
> should discuss the issue in a bilateral forum and even jointly develop the
> area." Beijing did not want it to become an international issue. "PRC
> `Claim' over Natuna Island Area Discussed," FBIS, KAS 95-069, 10 April 1995.
> 
> (10.) Far Eastern Economic Review, 27 April 1995, 28; and Paul Jacob,
> "Alatas Downplays China's Claims in Natuna Islands Map," Straits Times, 4
> June 1995, 2.
> 
> (11.) Straits Times, 4 June 1995, 2.
> 
> (12.) Simon Sinaga, "No Problem with China over Natuna Isles, Says Matas,"
> Straits Times, 27 June 1995, 15.
> 
> (13.) News and Views Indonesia, August 1995; and Leszek Buszynski, "Trenas,
> Developments, and Challenges in Southeast Asia," in Southeast Asian Affairs
> 1996 (Singapore: Institute of Southeast Asian Studies, 1996), 14; Jonathan
> I. Charney, "Central East Asian Maritime Boundaries and the Law of the
> Sea," in American Journal of International Law 89, no. 4 (October 1995):
> 727-37.
> 
> (14.) FBIS, KAS 94-213, 2 November 1994.
> 
> (15.) Nayan Chanda, "Divide and Rule," in Far Eastern Economic Review, 11
> August 1994, 18.
> 
> (16.) Ibid.
> 
> (17.) Quoted in Mark Valencia, "The Spratly Imbroglio," in Southeast Asia
> in the `New World Order' (New York: MacMillan and St. Martins, 1996), 262.
> 
> (18.) Far Eastern Economic Review, 11 August 1994, 18.
> 
> (19.) Tan Tarn How, "Don't Complicate South China Sea Situation with
> Exercises, Beijing," Straits Times, 6 September 1996.
> 
> (20.) "Troubled Waters," The Economist, 12 October 1996, 37-38.
> 
> (21.) John McBeth, "Exercising Sovereignty," Far Eastern Economic Review,
> 19 September 1996, 17; and "Indonesia Calls Natuna Exercises a Test of
> Readiness, Not a Show of Force," Straits Times, 3 September 1996, 1.
> 
> (22.) John McBeth, "Deep Background," Far Eastern Economic Review, 5
> September 1996,54-55.
> 
> (23.) Paul Jacob, "Indonesia to Develop Natunas Next," Straits Times, 26
> September 1996, 2; and "Batam, Natuna to Serve Asia: Habibie," Straits
> Times, 29 September 1996, 3.
> 
> (24.) "Gasex Conference: All Eyes on Natuna," News and Views Indonesia,
> November 1994, 4-5.
> 
> (25.) In recent years Indonesia's low defense expenditures (hovering near
> 1.4 percent of GDP) have ranked Indonesia last in ASEAN in terms of defense
> spending as a percentage of GDR The Militar Balance, 1995- 1996 (London,
> U.K.: International Institute for Strategic Studies, 1993).
> 
> (26.) "Seas of Troubles," The Economist, 25 May 1996, 37-38.
> 
> ¡¡
> 
> ----- End of forwarded message from John MacDougall -----



When there was no support from fellow ASEAN members, Indonesia put a large military presence in Natuna island alone, Indonesia even invited Taiwan leader to Jakarta to show that Indonesia will support Taiwan recognition if China kept on pushing its Claim over Natuna. Indonesia faced China head-on without crying for help or creating global tension by attracting world's attention. Indonesia invested heavily on Natuna island, built cities, port, and airport including military bases and radar bases without drawing ASEAN to the heat, we dealt with China using our own resources,

*Now do we hear China messing around Indonesia's Natuna island?? NO.* The one and only dispute is the EEZ boundaries which creates problems for the fishermen, both countries coast guards have been capturing each other's fishermen, but Natuna island is safe and sound, and Indonesia's red and white flag is still flying there.


----------



## nufix

*The development stage of Pindad ANOA APC/IFV 1990's - 2011*


*Manufacturer: State's Army Industry of Indonesia (Pindad)*


*ANOA 4X4*






*ANOA 6x6 APS 1*






*ANOA 6x6 APS 2*






*ANOA 6x6 APS 3 *


*APC Variant*












*IFV Variant - 20/30 mm gun turret*












*IFV Variant - 90 mm gun turret*













*Rocket Launcher Variant*


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Viet said:


> LOL you never give up, don´t you?
> 
> Indonesia is Mr Nobody on international stage. Most people may know Bali as famous place for holiday. That´s all.
> 
> I suggest you to accept the basic rule of ASEAN: one country, one vote, rotating chairmanship. Indonesia does not have more say than Brunei. Sure, you have the largest economy, military & population, but your politicians are too passive to make any gains of them. Cambodia event was nothing. Some things can repeat again at next ASEAN meeting. What are you going to go?
> 
> If any, people outside ASEAN see Singapore as economic and Vietnam as political powerhouse.
> 
> Wake up!
> 
> Ha ha ha Mr clueless  you know nothing about VN and its people.
> 
> Vietnamese government considers all Vietnamese as its citizens, regardless of where they live and what passports they possess. There is even a government entity called State Committee for Overseas Vietnamese Affairs.
> 
> The overseas Vietnamese are an important factor, both economic and politic. Just a number, the government estimates the Overseas Vietnamese sent back home $20bn last year. Some Vietnamese hate communism or corrupt party, but they never hate the motherland.



You seems to have a problem understanding. Is it so hard for you accept that we're #1 (in ASEAN) . You might as well disprove gravity while you're at it.



> I never said that ASEAN needs a "leader" in your sense of the word. All I want is for Indonesia to take its rightful places as the "De-Facto leader" of the group. Just like what Germany did in the EU. We want the whole Region to accept and Respect our country rise to power.



Really, then why I don't See your country in this here group then? 
G-20 major economies - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Nothing, does establishing a (COC) with China & the rest of ASEAN nothing? You don't even have a degree you don't have any right to tell me what just happen is easy. Cause it ain't. If that is easy we don't even need to intervene.

That's because you've been talking to plebeian (Regular Joe). Have you ever ask a professor with a degree on Asian studies? Singapore Economy is strong, but we're stronger even if Singapore economy is strong is just a City state It can never have the influence a regular country takes for granted. "Vietnam is a political powerhouse" I don't even want to point out how wrong is this . In order to be a "Political powerhouse" you need an even bigger Economy. Do you think people want to waste time talking with an "economically challenged country" I don't know what kind of Propaganda you've been hearing , but Vietnam economy is the at the bottom totempole of the ASEAN 6. 



> *ASEAN six majors*
> 
> *ASEAN six majors refer to the six largest economies in the area with economies many times larger than the remaining four ASEAN countries.*
> 
> *The ASEAN six majors are (GDP nominal 2011 based on IMF data. The figures in parentheses are GDP PPP.)*
> 
> * Indonesia: 845.680 billions (1,124 billions) *
> Thailand: 345.649 billions (616 billions)
> Malaysia: 278.680 billions (447 billions)
> * Singapore: 259.849 billions (415 billions)*
> Philippines: 213.129 billions (390 billions)
> * Vietnam: 135.411 billions (320 billions)*



Hell! There's even a fear that Vietnam might ends up as SEA Greece. 
Will Vietnam Become SE Asia&#8217;s Greece?


----------



## Soryu

nufix said:


> I actually agree with most of your points, the thing that I want to clarify is Viet's statement of "no body".
> 
> The link you gave me is an opinion of an engineering students, the article has been criticized in Indonesia's forum due to inaccuracy and baseless opinion. Anyway, the conflict reached its tension in 1990's, of course there will be not much article on the internet.
> 
> Therefore, I will quote you some points from certain articles about "how Indonesia deal with China's overlapping claim of SCS", along with the sources so you can search the article in old libraries and confirm them.
> 
> 
> When there was no support from fellow ASEAN members, Indonesia put a large military presence in Natuna island alone, Indonesia even invited Taiwan leader to Jakarta to show that Indonesia will support Taiwan recognition if China kept on pushing its Claim over Natuna. Indonesia faced China head-on without crying for help or creating global tension by attracting world's attention. Indonesia invested heavily on Natuna island, built cities, port, and airport including military bases and radar bases without drawing ASEAN to the heat, we dealt with China using our own resources,
> 
> *Now do we hear China messing around Indonesia's Natuna island?? NO.* The one and only dispute is the EEZ boundaries which creates problems for the fishermen, both countries coast guards have been capturing each other's fishermen, but Natuna island is safe and sound, and Indonesia's red and white flag is still flying there.



Your post so long... =.=, I will read it later...
@Viet and others: well, seem like everyting claim down now, take a break is good, let thread continue...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

@Reashot Xigwin @nufix 

okay, I give you a chance once in your life and you get what you want.
Suppose you are a big dog, a wannabe leader. What is your agenda? What are you going to do?

I am waiting.


----------



## nufix

Viet said:


> @Reashot Xigwin @nufix
> 
> okay, *I give you a chance once in your life* and you get what you want.
> Suppose you are a big dog, a wannabe leader. *What is your agenda? What are you going to do?*
> 
> I am waiting.



Oooo scary, a demigod just gave me a chance once in my life, how wonder and grateful I am.

Anyway, you should ask it to @ReashotXigwin as he's the one with all the leader thing, I was just clarifying your statement that saying Indonesia is nobody, well, I don't know your measurement, but if Indonesia is nobody, then where's Vietnam?

But since you also mentioned me, may I ask you first, agenda about what? The China? Economy? 
Well, why don't we start with ASEAN Community proposed by Indonesia? Indonesia proposed the forming of ASEAN Community 2015 during its chairmanship and all ASEAN countries accepted it via Cha'am Hua Hin Declaration, the ASEAN Community has 3 points of agenda; 



> While assuming the ASEAN Chair for 2011, Indonesia, had set a clear agenda with priority goals &#8212; to ensure progress in the implementation of the blueprints for building the ASEAN Community by 2015, based on three main pillars of* ASEAN Political-Security Community, ASEAN Economic Community and ASEAN Socio-Cultural Community,* and to elevate ASEAN&#8217;s role in the regional architecture as well as to develop an ASEAN Vision Beyond 2015 in a global community of nations.
> 
> Indonesia put forward a new concept called &#8220;dynamic equilibrium&#8221; in the region by extending the membership to the U.S. and Russia in the East Asia Summit. For the first time leaders of these two major powers East Summit 2011. Earlier also it brought in another Asian powerhouse India, as well as Australia and New Zealand.






> *All these Indonesia&#8217;s peace efforts won the praise from none other than U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton.
> 
> &#8220;Within ASEAN, Indonesia has also played a leading role, Indonesia has initiated efforts to resolve the Thai-Cambodia border dispute, facilitated discussion on South China Sea issues, and supported genuine reform in Burma (also known as Myanmar),&#8221; Hillary told the Strategic Review journal, a Jakarta-based publication, in an interview.*
> 
> ASEAN, under the chairmanship of Indonesia, is also mulling a Strategic Partnership agreement, an early-harvest document, with the United Nations in Bali next week.
> 
> As a peace-loving nation, Indonesia has proposed a regional conflict resolution mechanism. It won kudos from the United Nations for playing an honest broker&#8217;s role in the recent spat between Thailand and Cambodia. *There is also a plan to establish the ASEAN Institute for Peace and Reconciliation. *
> 
> ASEAN Community in a Global Community of Nations | The Jakarta Post



So Hillary according to Hillary, we are playing the leading role by initiating many things for ASEAN members, Oh wait, you don't like that idea right? So why don't you complain Hillary and say "Hillary, Indonesia is nobody" that will be legit. 

Anyway, that's the agenda Indonesia has set, satisfied? Or you will be denying it? 


And now I want to give you a chance once in this thread (I can't give chance the way you gave me, I mean for life, how hillarious is that) and to ask the similar thing, let's say Vietnam is a wannabe representative of ASEAN political stand or the political powerhouse as you called it, since the first time you think its true until now, what are major noted accomplishments done by Vietnamese diplomats and what impacts have those accomplishment given for ASEAN?


----------



## nufix

*Indonesia's KAI T50i First Flight*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soryu

nufix said:


> *Indonesia's KAI T50i First Flight*


Look good and nice plane, how much it cost!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Soryu said:


> Look good and nice plane, how much it cost!?



The price is USD 400 Mil for one squadron consist of 16 aircraft with the barter of 4 CN235-110 MPA worth USD 96 million, the total amount of deal for a squadron is around USD 496 Million, so the cost per plane is USD 31 million, , the T50i is Indonesia's upgraded version, has the similar capability with TA50 which is an attack version but with advanced radar and customized weapon pod as Indonesia is also producing its own Air-to-Surface bomb and missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Indonesian Air Force's SAS - TNI AU's Bravo Detachment on Hijacking Drill Exercise.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

Nice gear Indonesia made or imported?


----------



## nufix

Zero_wing said:


> Nice gear Indonesia made or imported?



For special forces like Air Force's SAS, the gears consist of both local developed gears and imported gears, the helmet for example, is imported MICH 2001, the radio and weapon socket which is from Blackhawk are also imported. But mostly Indonesia developed its own custom-able multi purpose combat gears like personal radio, night vision goggles, or ballistic vests, because Indonesia Military want gears that fit for the typical Asian people size, like Indonesians.

Maybe you have heard the S.A.K.T.I combat gears? a set of ballistic vest and gear carrier developed for Indonesian infantry units, including the configuration for Special Forces.





















*Defense configuration*






*Full gear combat configuration*






*Night Vision Goggles developed by PT LEN Industry*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

Nice you are getting ahead good so the helmet the radio and weapon socket is imported the rest is in Indonesia made wow i feel sorry for mine country you use to make our kits to but sadly it stop in development stage we are making bullets though and now we are planing to re start our own defense self reliance program by making our own guns by sticking with the M16 and M4 models making three versions of them but like most great things in this country it could be a maybe or bust no assurance at all sadly anyway is the kits purely Indonesian or did you ask for help like namely Singapore you guys got help from the for the light howitzers you got from them right? so they help S.A.K.T.I combat gears? and how much is a set? maybe we can afford it for your own troops we are currently looking for personnel protection kits and gears and this gear looks it it can fit a Filipino solider any plans to have your own helmet to compliment the S.A.K.T.I or you guys are sticking with the imports?


----------



## nufix

Zero_wing said:


> Nice you are getting ahead good so the helmet the radio and weapon socket is imported the rest is in Indonesia made wow i feel sorry for mine country you use to make our kits to but sadly it stop in development stage we are making bullets though and now we are planing to re start our own defense self reliance program by making our own guns by sticking with the M16 and M4 models making three versions of them but like most great things in this country it could be a maybe or bust no assurance at all sadly anyway is the kits purely Indonesian or did you ask for help like namely Singapore you guys got help from the for the light howitzers you got from them right? so they help S.A.K.T.I combat gears? and how much is a set? maybe we can afford it for your own troops we are currently looking for personnel protection kits and gears and this gear looks it it can fit a Filipino solider any plans to have your own helmet to compliment the S.A.K.T.I or you guys are sticking with the imports?



Nope, Indonesia developed most of Infantry combat gears using its own research center, IMHO Singapore has different configuration with the Indonesian one.

Light howitzer, you mean this? 




No, the light pack howitzer is developed by Pindad (Army's Industry) itself. Maybe you meant the heavy artillery like this? 





Yes, for the heavy artillery, we ask Singapore for help, they got the bore-technology from Rheinmetall which is very important for big guns like FH2000.

Indonesia is producing its own helmets for standard issue for regular infantrymen like the one in that SAKTI photos, mainly PASGT model. The imported ones are only for special forces because they need many kinds helmet for certain missions. And yes, we are also developing specialized helmet for Special Forces.

I don't know how much one set of SAKTI costs, the price for helmet, load bearings, and sockets only may hit more than USD 1000 if we put the ballistic vest to the list, it may hit USD 3000. If we talk about the radios, and other gears, the price could hit more than USD 6000. It means you need up to USD 6 million to gear up the entire battalion with SAKTI.

Anyway, Philippines should secure loan and assurance agreement first with the bank, Indonesia's military Industries are backed up by state banks, and private banks, those banks are also securing payments for the procurement. And then, the military industries may run at full steam ahead because it has finance guarantee.


----------



## nufix

*TNI deploys company of soldiers to secure Timika*
Tue, March 19 2013 08:04








Timika, Papua (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian military (TNI) is deploying a company of soldiers to help the police protect Papua`s Timika city against possible subsequent clashes among traditional gold miners in the area.

"We are deploying a company of soldiers from the Eme Meme Kangasi infantry battalion 754. They are made ready at the Eme Neme Yauware building in Timika to secure the city," said commander of Mimika district military command Lt. Col. Dwi Lagan Safruddin in an interview with ANTARA News here.

Dwi said that every night at least 40-50 soldiers conduct a joint patrol with police officers to a number of areas in and around Timika to prevent any clash among traditional gold miners following last Friday`s clash which claimed the lives of five people.

"We are also deploying personnel at the Timika city military command, the district military command 1710 station, the cavalry detachment station and the Ima Jaya Keramo infantry brigade 20 station," Dwi said.

He added that the TNI is also ready to assign several of its personnel to assist the police in securing the area.

According to him, the soldiers involved in the joint patrol with the police come from all units such as the military police, the cavalry detachment, the ENK infantry battalion and the district military command.

"Security at PT Freeport Indonesia mining area is fully the responsibility of the Amole task force which consists of police and military personnel," Dwi said.

Lieut. Col. Dwi said the military also assist the police and PT Freeport Indonesia in evacuating thousands of gold miners out of Kali Kabur (Aijkwa River) which has become a traditional gold mining site.

"Since yesterday, we have prepared a truck to evacuate gold miners from Kali Kabur at Mile 50," Dwi said.

Security conditions in and around Timika have been tense in the past few days following a clash between two groups of gold miners in Kali Kabur area at Mile 34 - 35. At least five people were killed in the clash.
(Uu.B019/S012)
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © 2013


----------



## nufix

*RI may decline to ratify treaty on arms trade*
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Tue, March 19 2013, 2:11 PM

*A member of Commission I which oversees foreign affairs at the House of Representatives, Muhammad Nadjib, said that Indonesia might decline to ratify the Arms Trade Treaty (ATT) during the two-week Final United Nations Conference on the Arms Trade Treaty, which began on Monday local time at the UN Headquarters in New York, if several articles in the treaty remained unchanged.*

&#8220;Speaking as the representative of the Indonesian House of Representatives, I warn the countries&#8217; leaders and delegations, that the House will not ratify the Arms Trade Treaty if several articles to which the Indonesian delegation have voiced their objections remain unchanged,&#8221; said Nadjib in a written statement in Jakarta, Tuesday, as quoted by Antara news agency.

*Citing an example, he said one article in the treaty stipulated that an arms-supplier country had a right to unilaterally assess human rights violations allegedly occurring in a potential buyer-country. It was one of several articles the Indonesian delegation had voiced their objections to, he added.*

*&#8220;This article is deemed subjective and is directed at furthering the political interests of developed countries. Moreover, it has been widely known that they exercise double standards on human rights,&#8221; said Nadjib.*

He said the treaty also included an article on sanctions such as ammunition embargoes and other trade controls that supplier-countries could apply at any time if they suspected human right violations in the buyer-countries.

&#8220;This could paralyze our very expensive primary weapons defense system that we have bought,&#8221; said Nadjib.

He also urged the Indonesian delegation to push national delegations to include the rights of countries to protect their territories and citizens in the articles of the treaty.

Meanwhile, UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon said on Monday that there should be a comprehensive instrument to standardize the international conventional-arms trade. He said such arms trade control was very important and urgent.

In his speech at the conference in New York Ban urged representatives from 193 UN member countries to complete their work by March 28. (ebf)


----------



## nufix

*Strengthen the Strait of Malacca, the F-16 Prepared in Pekanbaru
*19 MARCH 2013







*Indonesian Air Forces existing F16 OCU fleet.*

*In order to strengthen the fighting forces in the strategic waterway, air base (air base) Air Force Roesmin Nuryadin Pekanbaru preparing for a squadron of F-16 fighter blocks 52 complete with cutting-edge weaponry.*

The addition of 24 F-16 aircraft from the United States as part of the renewal of the existing fleet of fighter in the Air Force base type B it is a squadron of Hawk 100/200.

"Then in early 2014, Lanud Roesmin Nuryadin will have two fighter squadrons consisting of a squadron of Hawk 100/200, and a squadron of F-16 with 52 blocks complete with sophisticated weapons," said the Head of Information and Library (Kapentak) Air Force air base Major Sus Filfadri told Media Indonesia in Pekanbaru on Tuesday (19/3).

According Filfadri, a squadron of F-16 fighter to be placed in Pekanbaru air base is the best fighter aircraft from United States to Indonesia. F-16 aircraft of the type blocks 52 os also planned to be upgraded especially in the combat arms.

He added, the air base chosen as the location for the placement is Roesmin Nuryadin for a squadron of F-16 fighter plane that can not be separated from Pekanbaru air base in *strategic locations that are geographically located in the Straits of Malacca and directly adjacent to Malaysia and Singapore.*

*"Two F-16 fighter squadrons and Hawk 100 also support our forces in Sumatra and the Strait of Malacca. In addition the backing up is also from the nearest air base in West Kalimantan, Makassar and Java, "he said.*

With the addition of the combat fleet, continued Filfadri, in 2014 Roesmin Nuryadin Pekanbaru air base status will change from air base type B to type A led officers to the rank of one star. In addition, in order to offset the geopolitical dynamics of the region's defense in the Strait of Malacca, monitoring radar stationed in Pekanbaru, Medan, and Ranai, Natuna Islands will be improved.


----------



## nufix

> Mi-17 helicopters belong to the Army Air Corps (Penerbad) prepared for the Task Force Garuda Contingent XXXV-A in the UN peacekeeping mission United Nations Mission in Darfur (UNAMID) during flight training, in Semarang, Central Java, on Tuesday (19 / 3). *Three Mi-17 helicopters with 120 Penerbad soldiers to be sent to Sudan, Africa.* (AFP PHOTO / R. Rekotomo)


----------



## nufix

*Indonesian Naval Ship Arrived in Colombo, Sri Lanka*






Indonesian Naval Ship &#8220;KRI Diponegoro-365&#8221; arrived at the Port of Colombo for a refueling and logistics visit on 18th March 2013. The ship, which is on the way from Indonesia to Lebanon as part of Indonesia-UNIFIL mission in Lebanon, was welcomed by the Sri Lanka Navy in accordance with Naval traditions on arrival.

Ship&#8217;s Commanding Officer, Commander Hersan called on Commander Western Naval Area, Rear Admiral Rohan Amarasinghe at the Western Naval Command Headquarters in Colombo. They held cordial discussions and exchanged mementos as a gesture of goodwill.

KRI Diponegoro-365 which a helicopter NV-414 onboard is belonging to the Indonesian Navy. It has a displacement of 2,103 tons. The ship has a complement of 100 Naval personnel onboard. She will stay in Sri Lanka until 20th March and the ship&#8217;s crew will participate in a special programme organized by the Sri Lanka Navy to enhance the mutual relations during their stay in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia to Buy More Russian Jet Fighters, Patrol Ships*
March 20, 2013






_Hundreds of Indonesian Military (TNI) soldiers gesture as they arrive at Tanjung Emas Port in Semarang on Feb. 28 after six months of border duty near Papua New Guinea. Indonesian defense officials on Wednesday said Indonesia planned to buy more than a dozen Russian Sukhoi fighter jets and domestically made, missile-equipped patrol ships. (JG Photo/ Dhana Kencana)_


Indonesia plans to buy more than a dozen Russian Sukhoi fighter jets and domestically made, missile-equipped patrol ships as part of a $15 billion five-year campaign to modernize its military, defense officials said on Wednesday.

Southeast Asia&#8217;s largest economy has sharply increased its defense budget since 2010 as the military looks to bolster its capacity to protect shipping lanes, ports and maritime boundaries.

*Indonesia is also wary of being left behind as China, Singapore, Vietnam, Thailand and other Asian nations ramp up defense spending.*

*Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said Indonesia wanted to buy a full squadron of the Sukhoi fighter jets and the patrol boats.*

He also warned delegates at a military conference that rapidly increasing military spending and stronger defense capabilities in the region could sow distrust and fuel rivalry.

&#8220;If this is not accompanied by enhanced transparency that improves trust and confidence, it could run the risk of an arms race that adversely impacts on peace and stability,&#8221; he said.

*Another Indonesian military official said the plan was to buy as many as 16 more Russian Sukhoi fighter jets, 17 patrol vessels, three light frigates and an undisclosed number of tanks and missiles.*

Indonesia also planned to upgrade a squadron of US-made F-16s. Indonesia already has more than 10 Sukhoi jets.

Last October, the Defense Ministry said it was set to buy 130 Leopard 2 tanks from Rheinmetall AG of Germany worth a total of $280 million. 

Indonesia, a vast nation of islands with key sea lanes and 54,700 km of coast, has also ordered three submarines from South Korea to expand its fleet to five.

Defense spending in 2012 stood at Rp 72.5 trillion ($7.54 billion), up 30 percent from 2011. It is expected to rise to Rp 77.7 trillion in 2013. 

Reuter

Indonesia to Buy More Russian Jet Fighters, Patrol Ships | The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Indonesia to Buy More Russian Jet Fighters, Patrol Ships*
> March 20, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hundreds of Indonesian Military (TNI) soldiers gesture as they arrive at Tanjung Emas Port in Semarang on Feb. 28 after six months of border duty near Papua New Guinea. Indonesian defense officials on Wednesday said Indonesia planned to buy more than a dozen Russian Sukhoi fighter jets and domestically made, missile-equipped patrol ships. (JG Photo/ Dhana Kencana)_
> 
> 
> Indonesia plans to buy more than a dozen Russian Sukhoi fighter jets and domestically made, missile-equipped patrol ships as part of a $15 billion five-year campaign to modernize its military, defense officials said on Wednesday.
> 
> Southeast Asia&#8217;s largest economy has sharply increased its defense budget since 2010 as the military looks to bolster its capacity to protect shipping lanes, ports and maritime boundaries.
> 
> *Indonesia is also wary of being left behind as China, Singapore, Vietnam, Thailand and other Asian nations ramp up defense spending.*
> 
> *Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said Indonesia wanted to buy a full squadron of the Sukhoi fighter jets and the patrol boats.*
> 
> He also warned delegates at a military conference that rapidly increasing military spending and stronger defense capabilities in the region could sow distrust and fuel rivalry.
> 
> &#8220;If this is not accompanied by enhanced transparency that improves trust and confidence, it could run the risk of an arms race that adversely impacts on peace and stability,&#8221; he said.
> 
> *Another Indonesian military official said the plan was to buy as many as 16 more Russian Sukhoi fighter jets, 17 patrol vessels, three light frigates and an undisclosed number of tanks and missiles.*
> 
> Indonesia also planned to upgrade a squadron of US-made F-16s. Indonesia already has more than 10 Sukhoi jets.
> 
> Last October, the Defense Ministry said it was set to buy 130 Leopard 2 tanks from Rheinmetall AG of Germany worth a total of $280 million.
> 
> Indonesia, a vast nation of islands with key sea lanes and 54,700 km of coast, has also ordered three submarines from South Korea to expand its fleet to five.
> 
> Defense spending in 2012 stood at Rp 72.5 trillion ($7.54 billion), up 30 percent from 2011. It is expected to rise to Rp 77.7 trillion in 2013.
> 
> Reuter
> 
> Indonesia to Buy More Russian Jet Fighters, Patrol Ships | The Jakarta Globe


Finally some sense but Indonesia should have at least 75 Sukhoi with 24 F-16 and some other Fighter Planes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> Finally some sense but Indonesia should have at least 75 Sukhoi with 24 F-16 and some other Fighter Planes



Wait & see...


----------



## nufix

*Indonesian Navy's Eastern Rear Admiral: Six Navy Warships Alerted In Ambalat*
Today 16:49






Addressing the situation in the border areas of conflict in relation to neighboring countries that have not yet decreased, raising the necessary preparedness of the soldiers who are serving in the border region, both onshore and at sea. *It occurs to anticipate things that may harm the country of Indonesia, such as the exodus of citizens of neighboring countries towards Indonesia and others.* To give motivation and encouragement to Navy soldiers on duty in the border region, the Commander of the Eastern Fleet RI (Pangarmatim) Rear Admiral TNI General Pramono, SH, M. Hum carry out a visit to the Lanal (Naval Base) Nunukan and Ambalat waters on Wednesday (20 / 3). During the visit Pangarmatim reviewing Navy Postal Observer in Sei Pancang Radar post, it provides guidance to Soldiers of the Navy who served in the border region.

To soldiers who served in the waters of Ambalat, Pangarmatim give emphasis to the soldiers in order to, for the task, keep the spirit and constantly improve skills as warrior and sea forces to provide security at the border, especially in the waters of Indonesia - Malaysia. Pangarmatim also describes current 6 Navy warships in the waters of the Ambalat *KRI AHP - 355, KRI OWA - 354, KRI LION - 651, KRI TDN - 819, SRG KRI - KRI 911 and PTL - 869.* It is expected to be able to provide security for the people Nunukan and was able to secure national interests.

While in the Navy Base Nunukan, Pangarmatim emphasize to soldiers in Lanal Nunukan to always preserve the good name and image of the Navy. As a soldier who served on the border, said Pangarmatim, is an honor and not all soldiers are given a chance on duty at the border. Besides Pangarmatim also ordered that all soldiers of the Navy maintain cohesion, solidarity between the military and police as well as waking up together in providing service to the Indonesian nation and state by continuously hone the instinct of combat, readiness and maintain physical, mental and psychological as warriors. (Dispenarmatim).


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia - Belarus Agree on Remote Weapon System Production*
March 19, 2013





_RWS Adunok made by KB Belarus on Display in the Interpolitex exhibition in 2011 (photo: Militaryphotos)_

Jakarta (Antara Sumatra) - Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said Indonesia and Belarus agreed to jointly produce remote control weapon system to be placed on Panzer Anoa.

Purnomo said the cooperation was under the umbrella of a joint memorandum signed himself with the State Military Industrial Committee Chairman Belarus Sergei Gurulev in Istana Merdeka, Jakarta, on Tuesday.

"That's just a joint production (co-production)'' the remote weapons system (RWS) will be for use on the Anoa," he said.

He said, the'' remote control'' were purchased from Belarus, with help from them the RWS will be produced jointly by Indonesia and Belarus.

"So, as an added bonus. We can open employment, joint investment," he said.





RWS made by Army research Indodefence exhibited in 2012 (photo: Defense Studies)

Besides, according to him, increased cooperation for the defense industry in the future can be improved. In addition to production of the '' remote control weapon station (RCWS) ", according to Purnomo can also be upgraded for production of tank, transport vehicle that can carry two tanks and anti-tank guided missile''.

He added that Belarus has the ability to master the weapons technology because of the splintering of the Soviet Union. "Before the Soviet Union broke out, there was industry in various places. In Belarus there's just happen to be defense industry located in there" he said.


Meanwhile, President Director Pindad Adik A Soedarsono said, "the remote weapon system that will be produced will be built inside the Panzer Anoa so it can control the guns from inside the Panzer.

"So in later version of the Anoa, it will no longer need people outside the vehicle to fire the gun" he said.


*PT Pindad and TNI AD (Army) Develops 'Gatling Gun'*
March 20, 2013





_Gatling gun developed by the Army-Pindad (photo: Defense Studies)_

JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - One of the weapons that attract visitors during the Jakarta International Defence Dialogue (Jidd) is Gatling gun on display at the booth of the Ministry of Defence. The East Timor's Prime Minister Xanana Gusmao just look wide eyed staring at the weapon 7.56 caliber barrels.

President Director of PT Pindad Adik Avianto said today that the Gatling gun is still in the prototype phase. Static test has been completed. In the near future will be held dynamic test. This weapon can spew bullets with a speed of 3000 per minute. The speed will be essential for the weapon uses inside an attack helicopters or warships.

According to Adik, this project came from the Army R & D development. In accordance with the planning and doctrine, in the times to come, there's maybe a need for a weapon like this. "In the future we supply, Pindad was able to provide," said Adik.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Jakarta dialogue aims at easing tension in Asia*
Yuliasri Perdani, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Thu, March 21 2013, 9:11 AM





*Killing machine:* Soldiers stand near a machine gattling gun at the International Defense Dialogue 2013 expo at the Jakarta Convention Center, Jakarta, on Wednesday. JP/Jerry Adiguna

*The third Jakarta International Defense Dialogue (JIDD) started on Wednesday with the aim of reducing tension in the Asia and the Pacific and bringing together countries in the region. Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said that the forum could help find solutions to resolve conflict and territorial disputes plaguing the region.*

&#8220;The JIDD is aimed at facilitating the creation of a conducive environment for peace and stability that is supported by transparency, trust and cooperation,&#8221; he said in his speech for the forum at the Jakarta Convention Center (JCC) in Central Jakarta.

*More than 1,300 participants,* mostly *military and government officials*, *from 38 countries* joined the two-day event. 

The annual event also has a defense exhibition and seminars with high-ranking military officials and defense experts giving talks on important subjects.

Tension in the Asia-Pacific region has been growing in recent years. China and its neighbors in Southeast Asia are still fighting over the South China Sea, while tension in the Korean peninsula lingers. 

This security threat has prompted some countries to increase their military spending.

Purnomo said he was concerned that the increased military spending could adversely impact on regional stability.

&#8220;If this [increased defense spending] is not accompanied by an enhanced transparency that improves trust and confidence, it could run the risk of becoming an arms race that adversely impacts on peace and stability,&#8221; he said.

In his remarks to open the forum, President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono underlined the importance of strategic trust among countries in the Asia Pacific region.

&#8220;It [strategic trust] refers to an evolving sense of mutual confidence between nations &#8212; and particularly between government and militaries. Strategic trust is what we need to consistently evolve, spread and strengthen across the region,&#8221; Yudhoyono said.

Yudhoyono said that strategic trust is a key factor in the relationship between the US and China, India and Pakistan, China and Japan.

He said that democracy and economic cooperation in the region had created a conducive environment for the countries to settle their problems. 

Yudhoyono then referred to the recent democratic transition of Myanmar and the &#8220;positive, cooperative relations&#8221; between the US and China, as contributing to the stability of the region.

Yudhoyono urged the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) and China to expedite the process in formulating a Regional Code of Conduct (CoC) as part of an effort to resolve disputes in the South China Sea.

&#8220;We hope that the CoC will be finalized sooner rather than later. It would go a long way to strengthen confidence building, which turns potential conflict into potential cooperation in the South China Sea,&#8221; he said.

*Lt. Gen. Qi Jiangou of China&#8217;s People&#8217;s Liberation Army supported Yudhoyono&#8217;s statement, saying that China was expecting a win-win solution from the Code of Conduct.*

&#8220;We facilitate the faster deliberation of the CoC. What we desire in the South China Sea is peace, harmony and cooperation,&#8221; Qi, the army&#8217;s deputy chief of general staff, said.

While promoting deeper strategic trust in the region, Indonesia continues its effort to upgrade its obsolete military equipment.

*An Indonesian military official, as quoted by Reuters, said that the nation is in the process of procuring 16 Russian Sukhoi fighter jets, 17 patrol vessels, three light frigates and an undisclosed number of tanks and missiles. The plan is part of a US$15 billion to modernize its military.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

nufix said:


> Oooo scary, a demigod just gave me *a chance once in my life*, how wonder and grateful I am.


It was a joke...dude. I see you take some this and that thing really serious. 
You quoted Hillary Clinton. If others see Indonesia as regional power, congrat, there´s no problem at all. Go ahead!


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Sneak peek of the NLAW


----------



## nufix

Viet said:


> It was a joke...dude. I see you take some this and that thing really serious.
> You quoted Hillary Clinton. If others see Indonesia as regional power, congrat, there´s no problem at all. Go ahead!



I have forgotten it, you don't have to clarify anything man. Cheer up.
Thanks.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*RI plans joint naval exercise in SE Asia*
Yuliasri Perdani, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Fri, March 22 2013, 8:16 AM





_Cross borders: (From left) University of the Philippines&#8217;s Professor Emeritus of political science Carolina G. Hernandez, former Indonesian ambassador to Australia and The Jakarta Post senior editor Sabam Siagian, Indonesian Law and Human Rights Minister Amir Syamsuddin, former chief of Australian defense forces air chief marshall (ret.) Angus Houston and India&#8217;s Defence Ministry&#8217;s Chief of the Integrated Defense Staff, Sanjiv Langer, speak at a discussion on porous borders during the Jakarta International Defense Dialogue (JIDD) at the Jakarta Convention Center on Thursday. (JP/Wendra Ajistyatama)_

*The Indonesian government is planning to invite sailors from ASEAN countries and those beyond the region to take part in a joint naval exercise as part of efforts to improve stability in Southeast Asian waters, which have long been the site of territorial disputes.*

*Navy chief of staff Vice Adm. Marsetio said on Thursday that the Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) would pitch the plan during the International Maritime Security Symposium in Jakarta, which is slated for December. The forum is expected to draw more than 45 navy chiefs from around the world.*

*&#8220;We would like to give a short briefing that we have a plan to conduct the multilateral exercise. For the first step, we would like to invite all ASEAN members. It could also be ASEAN plus two, three or 10 [partner countries],&#8221; he said at the Jakarta International Defense Dialogue (JIDD) in Central Jakarta.*

*Marsetio said the naval exercise could help the region deal with a wide range of maritime security challenges, including territorial disputes, transnational crimes, safety of sea transportation and natural disasters.*

*Maritime security in the region is prone to conflict as several ASEAN countries and China are in dispute over the resource-rich South China Sea. ASEAN and China are discussing the formulation of a Regional Code of Conduct (CoC) in the contested waters.*

Marsetio, however, declined to confirm if the planned exercise was prompted by simmering tensions over the South China Sea.

&#8220;The important issue is how the countries in the region can enhance their humanitarian and disaster-relief efforts,&#8221; he said.

Marsetio was upbeat that the planned naval exercise could materialize, as several ASEAN countries had already collaborated in maritime security initiatives, such as the Malacca Strait Sea Patrol.

*In this program, naval forces from Indonesia, Singapore, Malaysia and Thailand jointly patrol the Strait of Malacca, the 805-kilometer main shipping channel between the Indian and Pacific oceans.*

The sea patrol, which was initiated in 2004, has curbed smuggling along the porous border.

&#8220;[The sea patrol] could become a template for cooperation agreements between ASEAN navies. For example, ASEAN member states should first agree upon areas considered prone to maritime security threats,&#8221; Marsetio said.

The agreement, he said, should be followed by a commitment to prepare ready-to-deploy warships to respond to any threat or escalations in specified areas.

*Rear Adm. Anne Cullerre, joint commander of armed forces in French Polynesia, welcomed the idea of a naval exercise in Southeast Asia.*

*&#8220;I think the proposal for the exercise is good [&#8230;] More people will talk and work together. It would encourage greater cooperation and interoperability,&#8221; she said at the JIDD.*

Also at the discussion, Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister Djoko Suyanto warned that energy and food scarcities could pose a threat to security and stability in the region.

&#8220;Looking at the rapid growth of populations, leaders must ensure uninterrupted supplies of food, energy and water for their people. A failure to fulfill these needs could become a potential source of conflict,&#8221; he said.

RI plans joint naval exercise in SE Asia | The Jakarta Post

I wonder who said that Indonesia doesn't have a political traction in the region?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

> Thousands of soldiers are to be sent to borders.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia - Iran Will Conduct Research and Collaboration in the Field of Defense Technology*





_Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad reviews an honour guard at Jakarta's presidential palace yesterday before talks with Indonesia's President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono
Photo: AP_

While associated with Wamenhan (Deputy Defense Minister) meeting with Iran, Wamenhan Indonesia explained that the meeting discussed among other things the opportunity to explore a number of defense cooperation as a follow up to the meeting of the two heads of government.

*In particular both the occasion Wamenhan discuss opportunities for cooperation in the defense industry where Wamenhan Iran informed a number of technological defense developments ranging from mid-level to the level of high technology. While Wamenhan RI said that currently Indonesia also starting the development of the domestic defense industry.*

"So we will have a collaboration in the field of defense research and technology that has been designed by Kemenristek (Ministry of Research & Technology) where Kemhan (Ministry of Defense) also going to be in it," said Wamenhan RI.

In addition to receiving Deputy Defense Minister from China and Iran, before the first day of implementation Jidd 2013, Wednesday (20/3) Wamenhan RI has received a visit from Commander of King Faisal Naval Base (Jeddah) Rear Admiral Staff Mueidh Bin Abdulrahman Alshamrani, Wamenhan Brunei Darussalam Dato Paduka Haji Mustappa bin Haji Sirat, DPMB, SMB, PJK, PIKB, BA, and Spanish Secretary General of Defense Policy D. Alejandro Enrique Alvaro Gonzalez San Martin.

For two days organizing Jidd 2013, officials RI Kemhan both Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro, Wamenhan Sjafrie and chief Lt. Gen. Budiman received several delegations from friendly countries that participate in the Jidd 2013. In a meeting with a delegation of high officials from the defense of friendly countries, discussed efforts - efforts to enhance defense cooperation between Indonesia relations with friendly countries.

Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nusantara

KRI Oswald Siahaan sent to ambalat? Hmmm....


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Korea Flies First Export T-50 Trainer Jets for Indonesia*
AIN Defense Perspective » March 22, 2013

by Chris Pocock




_Korea Aerospace Industries has flown the first T-50 advanced jet trainer for the Indonesian Air Force._
March 22, 2013, 1:25 PM

The first T-50 advanced jet trainer for the Indonesian Air Force has been flown in Korea by Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI). The first export order for the T-50 was placed in 2011, and is worth $400 million for 16 aircraft, according to the Indonesians.

Indonesian pilots are scheduled to train on the T-50 in Korea before the first aircraft are ferried to the southeast Asian nation later this year. They are replacing BAE Hawk Mk 53s in the 15th squadron.

Indonesia also evaluated the Aermacchi M346, Aero Vodochody L-159 and Yak-130 before selecting the T-50. Indonesia previously bought KT-1 primary trainers from KAI, while Korea bought 12 CN-235 twin-turboprop transports from the Bandung licensed production line.

Korea Flies First Export T-50 Trainer Jets for Indonesia | Aviation International News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

*Minister of Defense Receives CEO of Airbus Military.*






Jakarta, DMC - Indonesian Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro accompanied by Director of PT. Dirgantara Indonesia Budi Santoso and officials in the Kemhan, Friday (22/3) received a visit from the Chief Executive Officer (CEO) of Airbus Military, Domingo Urena Raso at the Ministry of Defence of Indonesia, Jakarta. *In a meeting to discuss increased cooperation in the aerospace program between Airbus Military and PT. Dirgantara Indonesia.*

Menhan Menerima CEO Airbus Military CEO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*CV Sari Bahari of Malang Exports Warheads to the Republic of Chile.*










*These warheads are packed and ready to be sent to Chile (embassyofaudrey/SSC)*

*CV Sari Bahari of Malang is exporting missile warheads caliber 70 millimeters to the Republic of Chile. A total of 260 pieces of warheads will be used for combat training for soldiers in Chile.

"Exports prime, if fit, they would order more" said Director of CV Sari Bahari, Ricky Hendri Egam, in Malang, East Java, Saturday, March 23, 2013. The rocket was sent on Monday, March 25.*

Chile, he said, was interested after seeing the exhibition Indodefence Expo, November 2012, in Jakarta. CV Sari Bahari send samples and specifications desired countries in the Americas.

*In fact, five other countries also are exploring the purchase of the same rocket. Missile with 8 kilometers range is also used Air Force, Navy, and Army. Since 2000, the TNI through the Ministry of Defence ordered about 3 thousand pieces. These missiles can be launched by aircraft, on ships and on land.*

CV Sari Bahari also manufactures rocket Folding Fin Aerial Rocket type (FFAR) warhead in accordance with the standard North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO). FFAR produced in collaboration with PT Dahana, a state-owned company engaged in the field of explosives. "Here the production of shells, explosives charging PT Dahana in Subang, West Java," he said.

FFAR is also installed in the Super Tucano aircraft, as well as the caliber of 80 mm for the Sukhoi aircraft. Rocket and research started 2005 in collaboration with the Office of Research and Development (Dislitbang) of Air Force. At December 30, 2005, CV Sari Maritime bagging airworthiness certificate from the Directorate General for Defense Equipment Headquarters Air Force.





*P series bomb produced by CV Sari Bahari.*

In addition, CV Sari Bahari also produce bombs P25, either trained or warhead. The bomb is fit the standard of NATO aircraft such as the F-15, F-5 and Hawk. The bomb was produced two years ago. P100 also produced bombs, mounted on aircraft Sukhoi. Today, the company is developing a prototype of a larger bomb that P250 and P500. 

Roket Buatan Malang untuk Latihan Perang Chile | nasional | Tempo.co

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Air Force's JALAK SAKTI minor squadron level exercise 2013 preparation - Palembang, South Sumatra.*


----------



## nufix

*Armada Jaya Naval Exercise Photos Compilation*









> Naval Aviation, Fixed Wing Squadron in Juanda Air Force Base









> A sight of a line of Indonesian Naval Ships









> A sight of a line of Indonesian Naval Ships









> A sight of a line of Indonesian Naval Ships









> A sight of a line of Indonesian Naval Ships









> Indonesian Naval Ships pass the Submarine









> Indonesian Navy Frigate KRI Oswald Siahaan firing a cruise missile









> The scene of the destruction - A ship ex-KRI Teluk Berau finally sunk


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*TNI to build civilian roads in Papua*
Rendi A. Witular, The Jakarta Post, Jayapura | Headlines | Tue, March 26 2013, 9:37 AM


The government has taken on the near impossible: building 1,520 kilometers of new roads in less than two years on the harsh terrain of Papua and West Papua &#8212; the nation&#8217;s least developed and isolated provinces.

As no private contractors have the ability to do the job using the allocated budget, the Presidential Unit to Accelerate the Development of Papua and West Papua (UP4B) has turned to the Indonesian Military (TNI) for help.

According to the unit, the massive infrastructure project will open the isolated provinces at a cost of Rp 1.5 trillion (US$154 million), also with the help of the Public Works Ministry and local administrations.

A presidential decree expected to be issued in the next few months authorizing the TNI to do such work inside the nation&#8217;s borders will clear the way for more than a 1,000 soldiers from the Army&#8217;s engineering detachment to get to work.

*&#8220;If we depend on the ministry and local agencies to build the roads, it will take around 60 years to complete,&#8221; UP4B chief expert Doddy Imam Hidayat said. &#8220;The TNI&#8217;s deployment is aimed at speeding up the process at a relatively low cost, as it is not seeking any financial profit.&#8221;*

*Despite the province&#8217;s annual budget of around Rp 40 trillion, the seventh-largest in the nation, Papua remains at the bottom of the list for infrastructure development.*

*Officials have said that the provincial budget has been drained to cover expensive transportation costs and inflated prices resulting from a lack of roads and ports.*

&#8220;Jakarta thinks that we get a big budget that is sufficient for development,&#8221; Pegunungan Bintang deputy regent Yakobus Wayam said. &#8220;They seem to be ignorant of the fact that most of the funds have been spent on transportation costs.

He added that around 40 percent of the regency&#8217;s budget went to
subsidizing transportation.

With the intended road system, the UP4B wants to bring down the prices of goods and materials so
that regional budgets can be spent efficiently on infrastructure development.

&#8220;The planned roads will also help accelerate the expansion of healthcare and education services for people living in the remote areas of the provinces,&#8221; Doddy said.

TNI to build civilian roads in Papua | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Indonesian Navy Marines Landing Exercise*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@nufix Which cruise missile is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

@Aeronaut P 800 Oniks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

nufix said:


> @Aeronaut P 800 Oniks



Its an anti ship variant not a land attack cruise missile, correct?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Aeronaut said:


> Its an anti ship variant not a land attack cruise missile, correct?



very correct, you can see the photo below the photo you mentioned. There are scenes of how the target ship got hit and sunk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Airbus, Indonesia formalise deal for NC212 development*

Item by australianaviation.com.au at 1:11 pm, Thursday March 28 2013 





_While being externally similar to the original C212, the new NC212 will feature new avionics and interiors. (Airbus)_

Airbus Military has signed an formal agreement with PT Dirgantara Indonesia to develop the NC212i light utility transport aircraft.

The agreement, signed at the LIMA Airshow in Malaysia, outlines plans for joint development, manufacturing and commercialisation of the aircraft, which was launched in November.

Under the terms of the agreement, PT Dirgantara will lead engineering and manufacturing while Airbus Military will take responsibility for certification.

The NC212 is an upgraded version of the C212-400 featuring new interiors, digital avionic and autopilot systems and seating up to 28 passengers. The two companies plan to market the aircraft to both military and civilian customers.

Airbus, Indonesia formalise deal for NC212 development | Australian Aviation Magazine



*LIMA: Indonesia displays new C295*

By: Greg Waldron Langkawi
12:17 27 Mar 2013 
Source: Flight Global


An Indonesian air force Airbus Military C295 medium transport has made its air show debut on the static line at the Langkawi International Maritime & Aerospace exhibition in Malaysia.

The aircraft, designated the CN295 in Indonesian service, is part of a nine-aircraft order signed during the Singapore air show in February 2012. An initial batch of two aircraft was delivered in late 2012.





Greg Waldron/Flightglobal

When it announced the CN295 deal, Airbus Military said state-owned PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) would manufacture the type's tail empennage, as well as its rear fuselage and fuselage panels. A final assembly line for the programme's final two aircraft will be in Indonesia and PTDI will also establish a service centre for the airlifter.

PTDI hopes to subsequently secure follow-on orders for the type from the Indonesian air force, as well as the nation's police service, which could require two examples to use as transports.

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/lima-indonesia-displays-new-c295-383957/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia&#8217;s Big Procurement Push Is Aided By Lenders*
Mar. 31, 2013 - 08:47AM | 
By PIERRE TRAN | Comments	
gannett.com





_A group of commercial banks has drawn up a loan to fund Indonesia's purchase of truck-mounted artillery from French land systems maker Nexter, sources close to the deal said. Shown is Nexter's Caesar self-propelled guns._


PARIS &#8212; A group of commercial banks has drawn up a loan to fund Indonesia&#8217;s purchase of truck-mounted artillery from French land systems maker Nexter, sources close to the deal said.

The agreement is the latest in Jakarta&#8217;s push to &#8220;catch up&#8221; on defense procurement after what one analyst called &#8220;a long period of atrophy.&#8221; And by financing the deal through a bank loan rather than paying cash, Indonesia is part of a growing number of emerging defense markets looking to stretch their buying power as they seek to beef up militaries.

&#8220;Indonesia is a key target for everyone,&#8221; Grant Rogan, chief executive of Blenheim Capital, a specialist in defense offset deals, said March 26. &#8220;Our client base, which includes 25 large aerospace and defense companies, all, without exception, view Indonesia as a prime target.&#8221;

Jakarta&#8217;s short-term high-interest loan will pay for 34 Caesar 155mm 52-caliber guns, the sources said.

Indonesia required a buyer&#8217;s credit for 85 percent of the 108 million euro ($140 million) contract, with funding to be delivered to the Indonesian Finance Ministry in April, an executive said.

Indonesia&#8217;s request for bank financing is just one of a number of weapons deals for the Asian country, a European banker said.

The Asian market for bank loans &#8220;is concentrated in Indonesia,&#8221; as other countries such as India, Malaysia and Thailand pay cash, the banker said. Jakarta is in the midst of a procurement drive after staying out of the arms market for years, due to a lack of money and Western sanctions over human rights abuse. Now, the government is trying to &#8220;catch up,&#8221; said Richard Bitzinger, senior fellow at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies, Singapore.

&#8220;Indonesia is in the midst of trying to upgrade its military after a long period of atrophy,&#8221; Bitzinger said. Jakarta buys weapons from a variety of suppliers, as it seeks to avoid being too dependent on a major foreign arms producer and to find the best value for money, he said.

Despite the rule of paying cash, a market for bank funding is rising, Rogan said. &#8220;Many countries are requesting financing.&#8221;

Blenheim has added a specialization in financing that complies with Islamic Sharia law, reflecting the rising demand.

Rogan was speaking from the Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition, Malaysia.

*Banks Pursue Deals*

The pricing of loans is a sensitive issue, and the sensitivity is heightened by the unusual nature of the Indonesian artillery deal.

A source close to the deal said there are not many banks in this group of lenders, which is expected to be composed mainly of French lenders. The term of the loan is expected to be for a relatively short period, under five years.

The margin on the proposed bank loan is estimated to be below 200 basis points, the source said. Banks set the interest on loans using basis points &#8212; 1/100th of a percentage point &#8212; which are keyed to official interest rates such as the London Interbank Offered Rate.

A financial specialist said the estimated margin on the Caesar deal is relatively expensive, in view of the short loan period and the fact that the deal is backed by a sovereign guarantee from Indonesia.

The margin and loan period indicate France and the bank lenders are essentially taking a short-term view of Indonesia as a financial risk, with a loan covering production and delivery of the guns, and perhaps after-sales warranty, the specialist said.

A lower margin, on the other hand, would indicate a long-term view of Indonesia&#8217;s attractiveness as a client.

Indonesia, which sees itself as a regional power and is undergoing a procurement drive to reflect that role, moved last year to holding tenders for bank lending instead of private trade deals, attracting the attention of international and local banks.

Since then, about a dozen big banks expressed interest in arranging loan finance for eight or nine arms contracts Indonesia signed with Brazil, China, France, Russia, Spain and the United States.

The loans range from large orders to small deals of around $10 million.

For instance, Jakarta relaunched a bank tender this year to raise money to buy the Brazilian Avibras Astros B multiple rocket launcher system.

The Astros is capable of firing cluster submunitions. Western banks likely stayed away because the Oslo convention bans these weapons, forcing Indonesia to reset the tender a couple of months ago.

Indonesia reportedly used that type of munition in East Timor when the local population called for self rule in a 1999 referendum.

Indonesia also has a tender out for bank loans for 25 Bell 412 utility helicopters for the Army. Jakarta is also spending $750 million to upgrade secondhand F-16 C/D fighters provided free by the U.S. government. That upgrade will be a cash deal through the Foreign Military Sales regime.

*The Down Side for Lenders*

A bank loan for weapons poses problems for commercial lenders, the defense specialist said.

Lending on civil programs such as a nuclear power plant or a highway is relatively simple because they can generate revenue, part of which can be placed in escrow holding accounts to act as security.

But weapons have no power to raise revenue, and what is worse, might be destroyed. If a country loses use of its arms, it might stop repaying the loan. &#8220;What security is that?&#8221; the specialist said. Banks are also concerned about how the public views lending on arms deals. One large British bank refuses to lend on arms, two sources said.

Given the size of the Indonesian economy, the 108 million euro purchase price for the Caesar guns &#8220;is peanuts,&#8221; the specialist said.

A striking aspect of the Indonesian artillery loan is what is seen as the relatively long time between the signing last summer and the financing in April.

That long lead time may signal a slowing of arms deals, perhaps delaying some until 2014. Or perhaps it reflects a lower economic growth rate, or simply a bottleneck in the finance and defense ministries as staff struggle to cope with the volume of orders.

A loan for 85 percent of purchase amount is the maximum allowed under trade rules of the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development, with the 15 percent paid in cash, an export credit executive based in New York said.

*Trying To Catch Up*

Indonesia has a robust defense and aerospace industry in place, and the government wants to co-produce and co-assemble to build the domestic base, Rogan said.

Malaysia is the leader in that drive to build the defense industrial base, and wants to take a regional approach with Indonesia. The two countries would avoid product competition, and instead, buy from each other.

That approach drew foreigners&#8217; skepticism three years ago, yet Malaysia is buying six-wheeled vehicles from Indonesia, and Indonesia is buying vessels from Malaysia, Rogan said.

Indonesia is rated the 16th largest economy, with an estimated growth rate of 6 percent in 2012, slowing from 6.5 percent in the previous year, the CIA World Factbook said.

The Indonesian government needs to improve poor infrastructure, which impedes growth, while also dealing with labor unrest over pay and cutting a fuel subsidy amid high oil prices, the country report said. Corruption, poverty and unemployment are also big problems, the report said.

Indonesia is expected to become the sixth or seventh largest economy.

Observers see the recent purchases as an &#8220;unblocking&#8221; of Indonesian procurement after a fallow period of three or four years. The big orders before the quiet spell were mainly Russian deals, financed by Russian banks.

Russian banks have lent money for Indonesia&#8217;s purchase of Sukhoi Su-27 and Su-30 fighters, the European banker said. Russian loans have helped Venezuela buy around $4 billion of weapons. The VTB bank is active in Vietnam, and the Russian lender is understood to have funded military purchases.

U.K. Prime Minister David Cameron visited Indonesia in 2012, looking to drum up defense deals after the previous Labour administration halted arms sales on allegations BAE Systems Hawk jets were used to bomb civilians in East Timor in 1999.

BAE and AgustaWestland executives went with Cameron on the visit.

Indonesia is now seen as an attractive market after a Western moratorium because of its human rights record and brutal put-down of movements for self-determination in Aceh, Papua and East Timor.

Jakarta also has close ties with South Korea, and some of the recent deals are financed on a government-to-government basis, the banker said.

These are understood to include Jakarta&#8217;s 2012 $1 billion purchase of three attack submarines &#8212; the first built in South Korea with Indonesian engineers on site, part of the second built in Indonesia, and the third built by state company PAL in Surabaya.

Jakarta has also bought 17 of the KT-1B basic trainers.

Jakarta and Seoul share similar ambitions.

&#8220;I think the Indonesians like working with the Koreans as they are in roughly the same situation: rising, aspiring regional powers with ambitions to play larger roles in their respective regions, and to also create sophisticated arms industries by which to do so,&#8221; Bitzinger said.

&#8220;The problem is, the Koreans have a level of technological sophistication and organizational production capability that the Indonesians still lack. So any partnerships with the Koreans still leave the Indonesians in a decidedly junior role,&#8221; he said.

Indonesia has also bought Damen missile corvettes from the Netherlands, financed by Dutch banks. Some Dutch banks have a policy of no support for military sales but they are quietly funding the deals anyway.

Indonesia&#8217;s Big Procurement Push Is Aided By Lenders | Defense News | defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia Submarine, Off To a Good Start*





A ceremony to commemorate the completion of the Indonesian submarine&#8217;s basic design was held on 18th March. It is Korea&#8217;s first submarine export so DSME received a great deal of media attention when signing the contract.

DSME had 50 basic design drawings approved by the Indonesian Navy and began the structure and production design. The Indonesian submarines will be constructed entirely by DSME instead of depending on German technology. DSME will also carry out the design and material supply autonomously.

During the ceremony, an Indonesian representative said, &#8220;DSME and the Indonesian Navy have a good relationship through the submarine depot maintenance. We deeply trust DSME&#8217;s technology.&#8221;

http://www.dsme.co.kr/epub/ds/td/dstd030Q.do?dt_type=etod&dt_seq_no=2817&currentPageNo=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia could order seven additional C295s*

By: Greg Waldron Singapore
1 hours ago 
Source: Flight





* Greg Waldron/Flightglobal*

Indonesia could obtain up to seven additional Airbus Military C295 tactical transport aircraft, which would bring its eventual total of the type to 16 examples.

"The air force requires an additional seven aircraft," says Arie Wibowo, vice-president marketing and sales for PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI). "Having 16 will allow them to form a full squadron."

Jakarta entered a deal for nine C295s at the Singapore air show in February 2012.

In addition to Jakarta's air force requirements, PTDI is promoting two C295s to the Indonesian National Police. The police would use them to transport special counter-terrorism teams.

PTDI is also working with Airbus Military to promote the twin-engined turboprop to Malaysia and the Philippines.

Jakarta has already received two completed aircraft (designated CN-295 in Indonesian service) from Airbus Military's Seville factory. The next five aircraft will be delivered in a green condition, with PTDI to customise the aircraft at a new Bandung delivery centre that it has set up for the programme.

The last two aircraft of the original nine will be produced at a Bandung final assembly line, using kits sent from Airbus Military. The final assembly line would be used for the potential follow-on order for seven aircraft.

Wibowo says PTDI also acts as a tier one supplier in the programme, producing the rear fuselage and the tail empennage.

Indonesia could order seven additional C295s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Defense Ministry To Build Cyber Defense System*





A Women Officer in Computerized Management System Center In National Police Force.


*JAKARTA: The Indonesian Defense Ministry will build a Cyber Defense Center to preserve the Indonesian sovereignty and integrity from cyber crimes.

"We are asking for suggestion from the ministry of communications and informatics, which is the one that has the capacity to develop Cyber Security," Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said after a meeting with Communications and Informatics Minister Tifatul Sembiring on Tuesday.*

*Development of the cyber defense system will also involve the three services -- the army, navy and air force, Purnomo said.*

The communications and informatics ministry will help in providing management system, infrastructure, equipment and human resources, he said.

He said there has been no serious threat to the state sovereignty through cyber crime.

*"There has been threat of cyber crime but not to the state defense. However, we need to remain on guard," he said.

Tifatul Sembiring said attacks on cyber world has been growing in the past three years.*

He said there were *36.6 million times of attacks on Indonesia, mainly on its economy.*

"We need to coordinate with other ministries and government agencies to better improve our cyber security," he said. (Antara/tw)

Defense Ministry to build cyber defense system - Bisnis.com


----------



## sEoulman556

Viet said:


> nice girls



I know, right? They do look pretty hot, lol


----------



## Soryu

nufix said:


> *Defense Ministry To Build Cyber Defense System*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Women Officer in Computerized Management System Center In National Police Force.


Best post in here ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

> Korvet SIGMA KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda (SIM 367), LPD KRI Banda Aceh (BAC 593) dan cutter USCGC Waesche (WMSL 751) latihan formasi di Laut Jawa saat CARAT 2012. (Foto: U.S. Navy/Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Gregory A. Harden II/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Estonia to Help Guide Indonesia National Cybersecurity Update*
Dina Manafe | April 06, 2013





_Estonian Foreign Minister Urmas Paet and his Indonesian counterpart Marty Natalegawa met in Jakarta_

Indonesia is seeking to learn more about cybersecurity from Estonia, a country which has seen rapid growth in information technology after becoming a victim of a systematic cyberattack in 2007.

Dian Triansyah Djani, the Indonesian Foreign Ministry&#8217;s director general for American and European affairs, inaugurated the Jakarta Honorary Consulate for the Republic of Estonia on Thursday evening.

The Jakarta Honorary Counsel for the Republic of Estonia, Adriana Sri Lestari, said the consulate will enable the two countries to strengthen ties, particularly in the fields of education, information technology, infrastructure and trade.

Adriana noted the rapid development Estonia has shown in information technology after the former Soviet state was targeted by a series of cyberattacks from a pro-Kremlin group.

The attack left the country paralyzed, swamping websites belonging to Estonian government offices, banks, organizations and media. But since then, the country has thoroughly revamped its IT network. The country is now rated as being one of the most prepared against cyberattacks, according to a recent report by security vendor McAfee.

&#8220;Internet connection is now available throughout the country and Estonia has a high ... penetration rate,&#8221; Adriana said.

Marko Mihkelson, the delegation of the Republic of Estonia counsel, said the country is eager to share its successes in updating its cyber security. &#8220;We hope that soon there will be a meeting to cooperate on education and training in this field,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;I have met with the Estonian ambassador for Indonesia to stage additional meetings to determine what topics need to be discussed and what focuses must be prioritized.&#8221;

Indonesia has also been the target of cyberattacks. The Ministry for Communication and Information Technology has recorded a total of 36.6 million attacks against Indonesian websites.

Estonia to Help Guide Indonesia National Cybersecurity Update | The Jakarta Globe






_A Korean-made Amphibi Aron M50 flies above Jakarta Bay on Friday. The South Korean plane can land and take off from the surface of the water and was heralded as a solution for Indonesia's maritime issues. (JG Photo/ Yudhi Sukma Wi._

ARON M50










ARON M80





ARON being tested

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Navy opens new base prepared for submarines*
Ruslan Sangadji, The Jakarta Post, Palu | Archipelago | Sat, April 06 2013, 11:18 AM


_Ideal base: The Indonesian Navy chief of staff Adm. Marsetio (second right), reveals the plan to develop the Palu Naval Base in Palu, Central Sulawesi, on Friday, to Central Sulawesi Governor Longki Djanggola (second left) and Palu Mayor Rusdi Mastura (left). The naval base will house Indonesian submarines on account of its ideal geographic conditions.(Antara/Basri Marzuki)_

Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) chief of staff Adm. Marsetio opened on Friday the Palu Naval Base in Palu, Central Sulawesi, as part of an effort to secure Indonesian waters, especially in the eastern part of the country.

The naval base is located on a 13-hectare plot in Palu&#8217;s Watusampu subdistrict, Ulujadi district, of which only 2.8 hectares have been built on.

The building, which faces Palu Bay, has been built over the past two years and cost around Rp 7 billion (US$717,000).

&#8220;The naval base location is ideal and strategic, and there is no such dock in Indonesia like the one in Palu,&#8221; Marsetio told the media after the opening ceremony.

He said the naval base was precisely located in Palu Bay and at an ideal depth. It is the third-deepest sea in the world.

It will also serve as the Navy&#8217;s submarine base, where three submarines purchased from South Korea, will be stationed. &#8220;The KRI Cakra 401 and KRI Nanggala 402 submarines have often docked here, as the sea is very deep and suitable for submarines,&#8221; said Marsetio.

Palu Bay was picked as one of TNI AL&#8217;s submarine bases because the bay is quite strategic in Indonesia. It is 10 kilometers wide and its coastline stretches for 68 kilometers while its depth reaches 400 meters. Natural protection against extreme ocean currents is also considered to be adequate and advantageous for a submarine base.

&#8220;At such a depth, large vessels, such as aircraft carriers from the United States could easily navigate through the bay,&#8221; said Marsetio.

The Palu Naval Base will in the future not only serve as a forward base, but a main naval base. Therefore, the navy will equip it with various facilities given the base&#8217;s close proximity with the Malaysian border.

&#8220;The Ambalat waters remains vulnerable, so the submarine base in Palu is most strategic to secure the region,&#8221; he added.

Meanwhile, Central Sulawesi Governor Longki Djanggola said that based on documents belonging to the Palu city administration, in terms of defense strategy, Palu Bay is centrally situated between the Indonesian border in the north and the Java Sea in the south, so submarines stationed there could cover the region effectively.

_The area is also part of the second Sea Lane of Communications (ALKI) II, where large merchant ships could traverse under the UNCLOS international maritime law._

*&#8220;Malaysia, the Philippines, Japan and China, which are very strategic for Indonesia from the geopolitical and geoeconomic aspects, are located north of the ALKI II. So, Palu Bay is very suitable as TNI AL&#8217;s submarine base,&#8221; said Longki.*

*Indonesia&#8217;s current submarines, the U-206 type KRI Cakra and KRI Nanggala, were made by German shipyard Howaldtswerke in Kiel, Germany, and were commissioned in 1981.*

*The three U-209 type submarines, worth some $1.07 billion, will be delivered in 2015 and 2016. Two of the submarines will be build at Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) facilities in Busan, South Korea. The third would be completed at the state-owned shipyard PT PAL Indonesia facilities in Surabaya, East Java.*

Initial reports said the submarines would weigh 1,400 tons and be 61.3 meters long. Each submarine will carry up to 40 crew members and have eight weapons tubes for torpedoes and other weapons.

Novan Iman Santosa contributed reporting from Jakarta

Navy opens new base prepared for submarines | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HangPC2

APA KHABAR SEMUA


----------



## Nike

HangPC2 said:


> APA KHABAR SEMUA



Hai Pak Cik, saya baik-baik sahaja

wow u are wandering in this forum too? maybe u can started a thread about Malay and can inform us what's going on u'r country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HangPC2

Terima Kasih Pak madokfc



'' An error has occurred HangPC2! You must have 30 posts in order to post links. ''


----------



## Nike

i am a girl huhu!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HangPC2

Oh Sorry .... Ibu madokafc


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*C. Java election security simulation blasts off*
Suherdjoko, The Jakarta Post, Semarang | Archipelago | Sat, April 13 2013, 11:32 AM





_En garde: A police Mobile Brigade (Brimob) officer is standing by with an assault rifle during a security simulation at the Bhayangkara field in the National Police Academy Semarang on Friday. The simulation was held to test security personnel&#8217;s readiness ahead of the May 26 Central Java gubernatorial election. (JP/Suherdjoko)_

A water cannon, rifles, barbed wire and a bomb squad were used during a security simulation held at the National Police Academy in Bhayangkara Square, Semarang, on Friday.

*Involving hundreds of police and military personnel, the simulation was held as Central Java&#8217;s security forces prepare for the gubernatorial election, which is slated for May 26.*

The Central Java General Elections Commission (KPUD) had previously announced on Thursday that three pairs of candidates would contest the gubernatorial race.

*They are incumbent Governor Bibit Waluyo, who is paired with academic Sudijono Sastroatmodjo, with support from the Democratic Party, the National Mandate Party (PAN) and the Golkar Party; lawmaker Ganjar Pranowo and running mate Purbalingga Regent Heru Sudjatmoko, who are supported by the Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle (PDI-P); and Central Java provincial secretary Hadi Prabowo and his running mate, Sumedang Regent Don Murdono, who have been nominated by the Great Indonesia Movement (Gerindra) Party, the United Development Party (PPP), the National Awakening Party (PKB), the Prosperous Justice Party (PKS), the National Ulema Awakening Party (PKNU) and the People&#8217;s Conscience (Hanura) Party.*

The three candidate pairs were seen watching the simulation on Friday.

*&#8220;I have learned that the use of water cannon is less effective [than other measures]. The exhausted crowd became wild again when water was sprayed on them. We can use this in our evaluation feedback,&#8221; Central Java Police chief Insp. Gen. Didiek Sutomo Triwidodo said after the simulation.*

The simulation depicted a situation in which hundreds of angry people were dissatisfied with the election result at a polling station and aimed to destroy the place.

The incident grew and anarchic behavior extended into urban areas.

Hundreds of police personnel, soldiers and public order officers were sent in as a mass force to get the situation under control. But the mob grew even wilder and began to taunt the security personnel by throwing stones and burning anything they could get their hands on. They also destroyed public facilities and looted shops.

In an attempt to regain order, the security personnel then used the water cannon on them, while members of the police&#8217;s Mobile Brigade (Brimob) managed to round up the looters.

It turned out that a bomb was also reported to have been placed inside the KPUD office. Brimob&#8217;s Gegana bomb squad was promptly deployed to the site to defuse the bomb.

&#8220;From this simulation we can see the speed with which the joint security apparatus secured the gubernatorial election,&#8221; Didiek said.

Separately, gubernatorial candidate Ganjar Pranowo said the simulation gave him confidence regarding the security surrounding the election.

*&#8220;I hope a riot like this doesn&#8217;t happen during the upcoming gubernatorial election,&#8221; he said.*

*&#8220;I believe that the people of Central Java are peaceful and fair-minded.&#8221;*

*The police will be deploying 22,600 personnel to secure the election. This figure excludes personnel from the military and other institutions.*

The police also said that during the campaigning, election and post-election periods, each gubernatorial and deputy gubernatorial candidate would be personally guarded by police officers.

C. Java election security simulation blasts off | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* The Indonesian Navy Task Force of PKR Starts its Mission in the Netherlands*
15 April 2013





_Indonesia has ordered two PKR-10514 ships, the first ship will be handed over to the Government of Indonesia in January 2017, while the second one will be in October 2017. (image : Navy Recognition)_

The Indonesian Navy Task Force for the Project Procurement of Guard Missile Destroyer (GMD) ship or known as the Satgas PKR, has arrived in the Netherlands on April 8, 2013. Consisting of 12 (twelve) Indonesian Navy officers,-led by First Admiral Mulyadi-, this task force will conduct its mission in Netherlands for the period of 24 months.

The task force team had paid a courtesy call to the Ambassador of the Republic of Indonesia in The Hague,- H.E. Mrs. Retno L.P. Marsudi, accompanied by the Embassy&#8217;s Defence Attache, Col. Edy Sulistyadi, on Friday, 12 April 2013. During the meeting, the team explained road map of their work in the Netherlands.

As part of a signed deal between the Indonesian Ministry of Defence and the Damen Schelde Shipyard ship in Naval Shipbuilding (DSNs) Vlissingen to build 2 (two) Indonesian GMD ships, this task force will conduct its mission in assisting and supervising the construction process of the ships. The first ship will be handed over to the Government of Indonesia in January 2017, while the second one will be in October 2017. This cooperation will further strengthen bilateral relations between Indonesia and the Netherlands.

(Indonesian Embassy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesian Navy and Coast Guard may order up to 20 Aron littoral combat WIG Craft*





_The Aron M50 during demonstrations in Indonesia
Picture: Aron_

According to several South Korean media, Indonesian Navy and Coast Guard would be interested in ordered up to 20 Aron wing in ground effect craft, following an initial order of 2 units by the government. The South Korean company conducted a demonstration campaign at the Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) base in Jakarta.
The company previously received a lot of attention during INDODEFENCE 2012 which was held in November in Jakarta.
Aron would be offering the M50 variant of its craft in a littoral combat configuration to the Indonesian Navy and Coast Guard.
According to several South Korean media, Indonesian Navy and Coast Guard would be interested in ordered up to 20 Aron wing in ground effect craft, following an initial order of 2 units by the government. The South Korean company conducted a demonstration campaign at the Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) base in Jakarta.
Equipped with Optronics systems and a small naval radar, an armed Aron M50 can fire small anti-ship missiles or guided rockets to attack larger ships. Aron deployed from coastal bases can provide a country with swift first response capability against trespassing vessels on its maritime territory. According to the manufacturer, Aron is an asset in strengthening core coastal patrol operations. It is able to assist in tactical response to enemy ships and control of long distance ocean borders.
In its basic configuration, the WIG craft is capable of reaching a top speed of 200 Km/h and has a range of 800 Km.




_Aron M50 in Combat configuration
Picture: Aron_

http://www.navyrecognition.com/images/stories/news/2013/april/Aron_Armed_M50_WIG_craft.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Why we must buy these craps, i don't think we can find the best use for those aircraft or whatever you name it. In my opinion TNI AL should buy more choppers or dedicated ASW/MPA aircraft not those kind of rubbish in which you can't use it properly too far from water surface like sea or lakes.


----------



## BDforever

Dam , Indonesian armed forces are so cool

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*TNI starts joint military exercise*
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Mon, April 15 2013, 1:48 PM

Indonesian Military (TNI) commander Adm. Agus Suhartono announced the start of a 2013 joint military exercise on Monday, involving 16,745 soldiers in four different locations from April 15 to May 20. 

Agus said the purpose of the joint exercise was to &#8220;measure and test the [military&#8217;s] drills and to ready the TNI joint command chain in preventing, deterring and facing any threats throughout the archipelago.&#8221; Antara news agency reported.

&#8220;The exercise is also aimed at improving the professionalism of soldiers in carrying out joint military operations,&#8221; he added.

Drills to be conducted include air support and reconnaissance, tactical intelligence, special forces operations, joint naval and land operations, as well as air base takeovers (OP3U), amphibious and territorial operations.

Military spokesman Col. Minulyo Suprapto said the exercise would be conducted at Halim Perdanakusuma air force base, Asem Bagus field in East Java, Bima in West Nusa Tenggara and Sangatta in East Kalimantan.

The exercise will involve Scorpio tanks, Sukhoi-27/30 and C-130 Hercules. (asw/dic)

TNI starts joint military exercise | The Jakarta Post


----------



## hurt

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Indonesian Navy and Coast Guard may order up to 20 Aron littoral combat WIG Craft*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Aron M50 during demonstrations in Indonesia
> Picture: Aron_
> 
> According to several South Korean media, Indonesian Navy and Coast Guard would be interested in ordered up to 20 Aron wing in ground effect craft, following an initial order of 2 units by the government. The South Korean company conducted a demonstration campaign at the Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) base in Jakarta.
> The company previously received a lot of attention during INDODEFENCE 2012 which was held in November in Jakarta.
> Aron would be offering the M50 variant of its craft in a littoral combat configuration to the Indonesian Navy and Coast Guard.
> According to several South Korean media, Indonesian Navy and Coast Guard would be interested in ordered up to 20 Aron wing in ground effect craft, following an initial order of 2 units by the government. The South Korean company conducted a demonstration campaign at the Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) base in Jakarta.
> Equipped with Optronics systems and a small naval radar, an armed Aron M50 can fire small anti-ship missiles or guided rockets to attack larger ships. Aron deployed from coastal bases can provide a country with swift first response capability against trespassing vessels on its maritime territory. According to the manufacturer, Aron is an asset in strengthening core coastal patrol operations. It is able to assist in tactical response to enemy ships and control of long distance ocean borders.
> In its basic configuration, the WIG craft is capable of reaching a top speed of 200 Km/h and has a range of 800 Km.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Aron M50 in Combat configuration
> Picture: Aron_
> 
> http://www.navyrecognition.com/images/stories/news/2013/april/Aron_Armed_M50_WIG_craft.jpg



I had to say that it is not a good choice. 
It is a good choice for Patrol&#65292;but its crazy for use it to attack armed ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

hurt said:


> I had to say that it is not a good choice.
> It is a good choice for Patrol&#65292;but its crazy for use it to attack armed ship.



Yes, I thought that too, the image is somehow hyperbolized, the payload of this tiny seaplane doesn't even fit to carry anti ship missiles. The navy is only going to deploy these seaplanes on search and recon mission on unwanted or uninvited objects to be later reported to the patrolling warships nearby.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BB_99

Do you have info about SPR-3 from PINDAD. I think indonesia must have some anti-tank special forces since indonesia have lot anti-tank weaponry like RPGs.

sorry my english bad im just high scooler after all.


----------



## nufix

BB_99 said:


> Do you have info about SPR-3 from PINDAD. I think indonesia must have some anti-tank special forces since indonesia have lot anti-tank weaponry like RPGs.
> 
> sorry my english bad im just high scooler after all.



SPR 3 is a sniper rifle, and RPG's is not standard issue for Indonesian army's anti tank element, but there are some cases of RPG involvement like when the marines were deployed on Aceh war against separatist guerrillas in early 2000. The TNI use mostly NLAW, Carl-Gustav, PF89, and C90 as anti tank weapon, and most likely Javelin as the request gets clearance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Photos of the Soldiers of UN Peacekeepers in Peacekeeping Training and Education Center, Outskirt of Bogor city, West Java - Indonesia. *

Credit: Kenyot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zero_wing

hurt said:


> I had to say that it is not a good choice.
> It is a good choice for Patrol&#65292;but its crazy for use it to attack armed ship.



Nice true it is a bit off using it as an attack but for COIN yes this would be excellent


----------



## BB_99

but i heard that SPR 3 can penetrate steel. if you have EMP or jammer and long range anti material weaponry like Denel NTW-20 (i don't know this gun can penetrate steel though) that would be more efficient right? you'll only need to immobilize or snipe the operator not blow the tank.

i also heard that indonesia have a UAV spy plane from israel. its name hermes or kinda like that. do you have info about that?


----------



## nufix

BB_99 said:


> but i heard that SPR 3 can penetrate steel. if you have EMP or jammer and long range anti material weaponry like Denel NTW-20 (i don't know this gun can penetrate steel though) that would be more efficient right? you'll only need to immobilize or snipe the operator not blow the *tank.*
> 
> i also heard that indonesia have a UAV spy plane from israel. its name hermes or kinda like that. do you have info about that?



The Pindad SPR 3 is a sniper rifle not an anti material rifle, it uses 7.62mm round, it is less likely to be used to penetrate steel plating covering most parts of lightly armored vehicles, but it is possible to penetrate 2mm steel plate with Armor Piercing round at 500m. meanwhile, it is impossible for this gun to be used against tank as tanks are protected by hundreds of mm thick of steel plates and even ERA.




*Pindad SPR 3*





*Pindad SPR 3*



By the way, the true anti-material rifle designed by Pindad is SPR 2, it uses the heavier .50 BMG rounds including AP and Incendiaries with bolt-action mechanism, and it also has longer effective range as the barrel is longer than its predecessors.





*Pindad SPR 2*





*Pindad SPR 2*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*TNI smart power, more than just hard and soft power*
Frederick Situmorang, Jakarta | Opinion | Wed, April 17 2013, 11:26 AM





Smart power is a not-so-new concept in global politics. In fact, it was introduced in the early 1990s. Smart power is the continuation of soft power as an alternative power that can change the traditional paradigm about the balancing of hard power between countries. Thus,* smart power is a mixture of both hard and soft elements of power.*

Nevertheless, smart power has recently attracted more studies and exploration, and smart power as a buzzword is becoming used more often by countries elites and political leaders. Hillary Clinton, for example, in her farewell address called for the need of smart power for contemporary and future US foreign policy. She emphasized that it was necessary not because US power was declining; rather, the power as well as threats were diffusing and the world becomes ever more interdependent and interconnected.

In Indonesia, smart power is also increasingly gaining in attraction and popularity. On several occasions, the Indonesian Military (TNI) elite has used the term to explain how the defense force must cope with future multidimensional threats and challenges. Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro, for example, asserted that, the concept of smart power is principally the potential synergy of civilian and military. His deputy, Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin, spoke of a similar theme, although he inferred it as the use of power smartly (small but effective and efficient) with due regard to TNI minimum essential forces (MEF). The TNI commander, followed by his staff, also expressed the need for smart power implementations.

These simply demonstrate how the smart power concept has affected the military leadership in Indonesia as well as within the TNI as an organization.

According to Joseph S. Nye, who coined the term, smart power is the right combination of hard and soft elements of power in order to achieve the national goals. At first, it was for compensating for limited usage of the US hard power in the contemporary political realm. Nye asserts that the US cannot rely merely on its military and economic might. Moreover, he believes that a US heavy-handed posture may not only be ineffective but also may backfire, hurting the US interests, as the interdependency among states has been growing even larger.

In contrast, Nye offers the manipulation of such interdependency by the optimization of the US co-optive power derived from ideological and cultural attraction as well as institutional credibility  namely, soft power. He even confirms that soft power may become the new instrument of power (IoP), just like the prior grouping of elements of national power, DIME (diplomacy, information, military and economy). With the right proportion and timing application between hard and soft power, comes the new form of power: smart power.

*As we know, TNI is the hard power resource. The question now is whether TNI has soft power that can form smart power.*

The thesis built here is that TNI may have soft power as a capability for at least three reasons.

First, Indonesia secured independence through (or mostly known) armed struggle. In this case, the role of TNI was so vital and central that Indonesias independence seemed impossible without it. In other words, TNI history shapes Indonesian history as a whole.

Furthermore, there is a TNI ideal, which is transferred from generation to generation: TNI is the strongest unifying force that stands above all Indonesians in their inherent diversity. This also has made the TNI persona so popular. One example is the way former high-ranking TNI personnel are able to occupy many eminent public posts, although contemporary Indonesia falls under civilian supremacy. With the 2014 election drawing closer, several surveys show that presidential candidates with military backgrounds lead in the popularity rating.

Second, it is so fortunate for TNI that Indonesia is a hierarchical society originated from previous kingdoms. The knights, soldiers or military in the contemporary sense, are a prominent class within society. This cultural characteristic was amplified by the Indonesian war-dominated history. Even after independence, the soldier class has dominated Indonesian culture for more than four decades (prior to the Reform era).

As a result, the military still characterizes the new Indonesian democracy. This is apparent in how political parties structure their organizations, which treat their party leaders like the military commander. The easiest observation is the way political parties dress up their so-called task force with military-like camouflage and berets. In the soft power context, such cultural attraction equals co-optive power or an entry point to have the other act according to our own agenda.

Third, although in contemporary Indonesia, the military is already out of politics, TNI still has an inescapable political influence because of its institutional environs. The simplest explanation is like this. TNI has more than 600,000 members that have at least five people with an affectionate or emotional connection. With the Indonesia kinship society model, for example, wife, children, parents, siblings and those who are akin that see the TNI member in their (extended) family as a role model. Hence, 3 million people or almost 2 percent of the population are TNI sympathizers.

TNI used to be political power. Although it has stopped, the infrastructure is still intact within society. For example, the army has a territorial structure that ranges from provincial level down to every village. Those TNI-civilian interfaces have existed long enough among the people so that they have become focal points for solving social issues. Therefore, it is unsurprising that people sometimes also go to the local military authority, rather than police, when facing security problems.

*Such sympathy and legitimacy, both are the source of soft power.*

The three reasons above confirm that TNI has soft power. TNI can enhance those sources of power up to the next level to realize power as outcome. Several developing methods are: reintroducing TNI values upon the people; organizational transparency that is free from corruption, public audits, not being too sensitive in sharing information, opening bases for public usage and active participation in solving social issues. Within the near future, it is possible to reconsider TNI participation in the presidential election or a TNI justice system for civilians.

In conclusion, since TNI may possess soft power then it may also have smart power. TNI soft power will act as an enhancer and an enabler for its hard power. If all civilian agencies agree that TNIs character is the role model for their members character building, and the money for doing so is around 5 percent of their budget, TNI virtually will save 5 percent of its spending.

Furthermore, if TNI wins the peoples legitimacy, it enables TNI to do what is best for TNI since it is also the best for the people. This is actually how smart power works.

_The writer has a masters degree in maritime policy from the University of Wollongong, Australia, and a postgraduate diploma in strategic studies from Massey University, New Zealand._

TNI smart power, more than just hard and soft power | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BB_99

so SPR is just only can harrasing tank, but still i hope pindad develop it more (use 25mm caliber maybe) because of its potential against truck or humvee. BTW does tank have electrical resistance against high voltage shock?


----------



## nufix

BB_99 said:


> so SPR is just only can harrasing tank, but still i hope pindad develop it more (use 25mm caliber maybe) because of its potential against truck or humvee. BTW does tank have electrical resistance against high voltage shock?



Actually, Pindad do have a specialized anti tank weapon, a disposable AT system called Pindad SLT (Senjata Lawan Tank) a 64mm rocket propelled anti tank weapon. 







HV shock? never heard of any tanks got disabled by an attack using electrical shock.


----------



## Julian Rachman

bro nufix....klo boleh tau agan punya skype,atau email gak...ada beberapa hal tapi terbilang sensitif..jadi ragu-2 buat posting disini...jadi klo bisa sy pengen diskusiin terlebih dahulu klo ada hal-2 yg sensitif sebelum diposting. akhirnya bisa online lagi setelah sekian lama


----------



## nufix

Julian Rachman said:


> bro nufix....klo boleh tau agan punya skype,atau email gak...ada beberapa hal tapi terbilang sensitif..jadi ragu-2 buat posting disini...jadi klo bisa sy pengen diskusiin terlebih dahulu klo ada hal-2 yg sensitif sebelum diposting. akhirnya bisa online lagi setelah sekian lama



belum bisa pm mas bro, jadi ga bisa kasih e mail disini, yaudah tanya disini aja mas pake B. Indo toh yan ngerti cuma kita kita ini haha


----------



## Julian Rachman

hmm..soal ini sih..penyerbuan Kopassus (yang katanya) ke Lapas cebongan Sleman perlu di share ga disini? itu beritanya punya beberapa unsur militer sdikit sama unsur politik yg cukup besar...gimana kira-2 mas bro?


----------



## nufix

Julian Rachman said:


> hmm..soal ini sih..penyerbuan Kopassus (yang katanya) ke Lapas cebongan Sleman perlu di share ga disini? itu beritanya punya beberapa unsur militer sdikit sama unsur politik yg cukup besar...gimana kira-2 mas bro?



Oh itu, gausah, kita disini bangun imej negara juga. Yang bgus" ajalah.


----------



## Julian Rachman

hehehe..okokok masbro...thanks buat pencerahannya


----------



## Julian Rachman

kalo foto-foto operasi-operasi militer Indonesia era pasca kemerdekaan mulai dari pasca kemerdekaan dari ops agresi militer belanda I & II , operasi dwikora,operasi trikora, operasi seroja enak gak ya di-posting? klopun diposting, ditrit ini apa buat thread baru masbro? maaf nih kebanyakan nanya jadinya, spaya gak salah posting nantinya..


----------



## nufix

Julian Rachman said:


> kalo foto-foto operasi-operasi militer Indonesia era pasca kemerdekaan mulai dari pasca kemerdekaan dari ops agresi militer belanda I & II , operasi dwikora,operasi trikora, operasi seroja enak gak ya di-posting? klopun diposting, ditrit ini apa buat thread baru masbro? maaf nih kebanyakan nanya jadinya, spaya gak salah posting nantinya..



post disini aja, kalo foto foto sejarah kan juga termasuk military matters.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Indonesian Navy selects VSTEPs NAUTIS Class A Full Mission Bridge Simulators for SIGMA Class Corvette bridge training*

Thursday, 18 April 2013






_VSTEP Class A bridge simulator._

For training of its Sigma Class Corvette bridge personnel, the Indonesian Navy and Ministry of Defence selected VSTEP to supply two Class A NAUTIS Full Mission Bridge (FMB) Simulators for its Kobangdikal marine training facility in Surabaya.

The Indonesian Navy is currently modernizing its fleet to more effectively combat maritime crime and piracy. Beginning 2012, the Indonesian Navy added several Sigma Class Corvettes to its active fleet. To allow realistic training of the Sigma Class bridge personnel, the Navy ordered two NAUTIS Full Mission Bridge Simulators, each with a 270 degree field of view projected on a cylindrical screen. The simulator bridges match the actual SIGMA Class Corvette bridge, allowing efficient and true-to-life bridge operations and navigation training. The Indonesian Navy also ordered five custom built ports, and customised navigation screens. VSTEP cooperated with local development and implementation partners, to increase the local content.

The NAUTIS FMB simulators have been delivered by maritime simulator developer VSTEP in cooperation with its Indonesian partner Terravision. The Kobangdikal Marine Facility in Surabaya counts as one of the most important development, training and education facilities of the Indonesian Navy. In addition to the two Class A NAUTIS FMB Simulators, two NAUTIS Instructor Stations and two NAUTIS Desktop Training Simulators have also been installed at the premises.

VSTEP Director, Cristijn Sarvaas: We are deeply honoured to have been selected as the simulation partner at this prestigious technology centre. The cooperation with our local partners has worked out really well and we look forward to working with them on other projects in the future. We are looking forward to the delivery and commissioning of these impressive simulators, and the training of the local instructors.

*About NAUTIS*
The NAUTIS range of advanced maritime training simulators is developed by VSTEP and offers an affordable and effective alternative for training maritime professionals, officers and crews. With a full range of simulators, from desktop trainer to full mission bridge simulator, VSTEP has a cost-effective training solution fulfilling the training requirements of both the civilian and military maritime industry, including nautical colleges, naval academies, maritime training centres and individual ship owners.

*About TerraVision*
Terravision is a system integrator company which focuses in system implementation and integration and technical support of various system technology to Indonesian market which utilizes satellite network and data, high performance database with user friendly application.

*About VSTEP*
VSTEP is a leading European developer of simulators and virtual training software. Using interactive 3D technology, VSTEP creates awardwinning training applications that allow people to build their skills in a practical and cost effective way. Since its founding in 2002, VSTEP has delivered numerous simulator solutions for leading industry clients and governmental organisations worldwide. As one of the industry leaders, VSTEP continues to innovate the virtual training world with professional, accurate and groundbreaking new simulation technology. A winner of multiple innovation prizes and awards, VSTEP sets the standard for virtual training and simulation and advocates more effective training through enhanced virtual reality. 

BYM Marine & Maritime News

Product detail: Nautis | Maritime Simulation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nufix

*Keel Laying of the new KCR 60, 60m Guided Missile Vessel at PT PAL (Navy's Industry) Dockyard
*


















PT PAL INDONESIA (Persero) held Keel Laying ceremony for Fast Missile Ship (KCR) M hull No. 60. M000274 which is the second ship of the 3 (three) similar orders from the Navy. Kasal (Navy Chief) planned to witness the event.

KCR development is based on a 60m ship. Purchase Agreement Number: No. KTR/1056/02-48/XII/2011/Disadal. M000273 development, W000274 and W000275 between PT PAL INDONESIA (Persero) and the Navy is represented by the DEPARTMENT OF PROCUREMENT MABESAL, built on the basis of class BKI.

Scheduled that ship 2 will be submitted in mid-March 2014, while the ship 1, is planned to be delivered in late December 2013, while the 3rd vessel to be delivered in mid-June 2014.





Credit: Audreyliahepburn@kaskus/SSC

The main size 60 Meter F Ship Missile (KCR-60M):
- Length Overall (LOA): 59.80 M
- Length waterline (LWL): 54.82 M
- Width (B): 8:10 M
- High in the middle of the ship (T): 4.85 M
- Loaded full charge (Dd): 2.60 M
- Weight full charge (Displacement): 460 Ton

Armament systems
1. 1 X 57 mm main cannon
2. Weapons 2 X 20 mm
3. 2 X 2 surface anti-ship missile launchers (SSM) 
4. 2 X Decoy Launcher

Movement System
KCR 60M has a high capability, agile in the firing position and is able to carry out the avoidance of a counter attack of the opponent.

endurance Sailing
1. Resilience at sea: 9 days
2. Cruising range: 2,400 nm at a speed of 20 knots
3. Accommodation: 43 people

Ships airworthiness
KCR 60m designed with sea worthiness criteria as follows:
1. Stability of the vessel meets IMO standards criteria A (749)
2. Patrol duty until the sea state 3
3. Interoperability of weapons to sea state 4

KEEL LAYING Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR-60 METER) TNI AL | PT PAL Indonesia (Persero)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Women to show up in force to commemorate Kartini*
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Sun, April 21 2013, 9:33 AM





_Military and police members rehearse for this year\'s Kartini Day ceremony. (JG Photo/Yudhi Sujma Wijaya)_

Women in uniform showed off their prowess in riding motorcycles hands free to the cheers of spectators at National Monument (Monas) Park on Friday.

Around 2,500 women from the Indonesian Military (TNI), the National Police and university regiments were holding a rehearsal in advance of a joint ceremony to commemorate Kartini Day on April 22.

*&#8220;The joint ceremony this year is being handled by the navy. We regularly hold this kind of activity, but among TNI women only. This year is different. We have gathered with polwan [policewomen] and women from the country&#8217;s other forces, too.*

&#8220;It&#8217;s been 10 years since we last had a joint ceremony without the polwan,&#8221; Navy Col. Nora Lelyana, the commanding officer of the Navy Women&#8217;s Corps and the head of the event committee, told The Jakarta Post on Friday.

&#8220;This ceremony is just the beginning. What is important is not the ceremony, but how we tell the government that they can rely on us, too &#8212; and not just as a secondary force. We are sure that we have the professional capabilities to be trusted.&#8221;

*It has been over a century since Kartini, a young Javanese noblewoman, broke a tradition and established a school for women, thus triggering the emancipation of women in what would become Indonesia.*

*In 1964, founding president Sukarno declared Kartini&#8217;s birthday, April 21, as Kartini Day and proclaimed her a National Hero.*

The struggle, however, continues until today, as women still have to struggle for their freedom, autonomy and equality under the law.

Nora said that the movement that Kartini started has inspired women to expand their roles in many aspects of life.

*&#8220;For example, what TNI women do today in military operations offers good proof that women can be the main players, too,&#8221; Nora said.*

Brig. Efi Nurjaman of the Jakarta Police Motor Brigade agreed.

&#8220;Kartini is an inspiring figure. She is a hero. If not for her efforts, we women in Indonesia would not be equal as now,&#8221; adding that many important positions in the National Police were currently held by women.

Efi and 17 of her colleagues will be a part of a big motorcycle show on Monday.

&#8220;We have practiced for two weeks and we are proud that the rehearsals went well,&#8221; she said.

&#8220;I&#8217;ve just received instructions to add more forces for the final celebration on Monday. It is going to be very crowded and people are welcome to come and see the ceremony,&#8221; she said.

The women will entertain the public with the Haka-haka war dance and demonstrations of Army self-defense techniques, as well as music performances. (hrl)

Women to show up in force to commemorate Kartini | The Jakarta Post

Wiki page about Kartini:Kartini - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scobydoo

*Myanmar to get RI rifles*





*SS2-V5*

Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro says the government hopes to sell Indonesian-made SS-2 assault rifles to Myanmar. 

&#8220;[Myanmar] looked at the SS-2. We have been offering it,&#8221; he said Thursday after the ASEAN Defense Ministers Meeting in Jakarta. 

Purnomo said that the nation&#8217;s arms trade was currently conducted by Indonesian Incorporated, which represented Indonesia&#8217;s state-owned weapons maker, PT Pindad; the Defense Ministry and the Defense Industry Policy Committee (KKIP).

&#8220;Myanmar is already in the process of transition. They already had an election. It has to be done in phases,&#8221; Purnomo said. 

Col. Jan Pieter Ate a special assistant to the Indonesian Defense Minister, said that in principle Indonesia would not limit its arms sales to any nation, including ASEAN member nations. 

&#8220;They should control their own markets rather than countries outside ASEAN,&#8221; he said.

Jan Pieter said that Indonesia&#8217;s policy on arms sales was related to the ASEAN defense industry collaboration. 

&#8220;It&#8217;s all right if we want to sell [arms] to Malaysia, Laos or Vietnam, and Myanmar. What we do not hope for &#8212; and we do not compromise in this &#8212; is if the weapons are used to threaten other countries,&#8221; Jan 
Pieter said. 

He added that Indonesia&#8217;s stance was firm, waving off the possibility that Indonesian-made weapons might be used on civilians. 

&#8220;The main purpose of weapons is to defend a country. This appeals to us as well,&#8221; Jan Pieter said. 

*Weapons sales might help Indonesia support Myanmar&#8217;s shift towards democracy*, he added. 

*&#8220;With such a relationship, we will have better access to the country to improve democracy. If one [nation] does not have a relationship with another, it would be hard to influence one another. One of the ways is through trade, and defense is one of the ways [to do that],*&#8221; Jan Pieter said. 

University of Indonesia security analyst Andi Widjajanto said the idea of selling Indonesian weapons to Myanmar was more positive than negative.* &#8220;An &#8216;embargo&#8217; of light weapons to Myanmar will in fact push the junta to enter the black market,&#8221; *he said.

*Giving Myanmar the option to remain in the international weaponry market would cause the transnational criminal network supporting arms smuggling to lose revenue,* he said

Myanmar to get RI rifles | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

ai juga ngerti kok, hihihihi


----------



## Zarvan

nufix said:


> *Keel Laying of the new KCR 60, 60m Guided Missile Vessel at PT PAL (Navy's Industry) Dockyard
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT PAL INDONESIA (Persero) held Keel Laying ceremony for Fast Missile Ship (KCR) M hull No. 60. M000274 which is the second ship of the 3 (three) similar orders from the Navy. Kasal (Navy Chief) planned to witness the event.
> 
> KCR development is based on a 60m ship. Purchase Agreement Number: No. KTR/1056/02-48/XII/2011/Disadal. M000273 development, W000274 and W000275 between PT PAL INDONESIA (Persero) and the Navy is represented by the DEPARTMENT OF PROCUREMENT MABESAL, built on the basis of class BKI.
> 
> Scheduled that ship 2 will be submitted in mid-March 2014, while the ship 1, is planned to be delivered in late December 2013, while the 3rd vessel to be delivered in mid-June 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Audreyliahepburn@kaskus/SSC
> 
> The main size 60 Meter F Ship Missile (KCR-60M):
> - Length Overall (LOA): 59.80 M
> - Length waterline (LWL): 54.82 M
> - Width (B): 8:10 M
> - High in the middle of the ship (T): 4.85 M
> - Loaded full charge (Dd): 2.60 M
> - Weight full charge (Displacement): 460 Ton
> 
> Armament systems
> 1. 1 X 57 mm main cannon
> 2. Weapons 2 X 20 mm
> 3. 2 X 2 surface anti-ship missile launchers (SSM)
> 4. 2 X Decoy Launcher
> 
> Movement System
> KCR 60M has a high capability, agile in the firing position and is able to carry out the avoidance of a counter attack of the opponent.
> 
> endurance Sailing
> 1. Resilience at sea: 9 days
> 2. Cruising range: 2,400 nm at a speed of 20 knots
> 3. Accommodation: 43 people
> 
> Ships airworthiness
> KCR 60m designed with sea worthiness criteria as follows:
> 1. Stability of the vessel meets IMO standards criteria A (749)
> 2. Patrol duty until the sea state 3
> 3. Interoperability of weapons to sea state 4
> 
> KEEL LAYING Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR-60 METER) TNI AL | PT PAL Indonesia (Persero)



How many of these ships Indonesia already have ?


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> How many of these ships Indonesia already have ?



The predecessors of this ship is basically the FPB 57 series, the new KCR 60 will be equipped with the 57mm gun similar to the gun that is used on FPB 57, Indonesia has already built 12 to 16 ships of this type. This project will be adding 16 more ships to the list of the 60m patrol vessels.

FPB-57

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

nufix said:


> The predecessors of this ship is basically the FPB 57 series, the new KCR 60 will be equipped with the 57mm gun similar to the gun that is used on FPB 57, Indonesia has already built 12 to 16 ships of this type. This project will be adding 16 more ships to the list of the 60m patrol vessels.
> 
> FPB-57



and by 2030 How many Firgates destroyers Missile boats and Submarines Indonesia plan to have I want separate numbers for each and only numbers


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> and by 2030 How many Firgates destroyers Missile boats and Submarines Indonesia plan to have I want separate numbers for each and only numbers



I do not know how many ships Indonesia will have by 2030 because our defense procurement white paper will only be updated once every four years. The furthest acquisition draft I know is by 2019 where the MEF (Minimum Essential Force) phase two is done. Taking it from there, the list I know for the navy is

*Submarines:*

Indonesia plans to have a fleet of 12 submarines before 2024, (2 + 3 subs are in realization before MEF phase 2 be in effect by 2015, if there's no additional order on the MEF Phase 2, the second batch is still rather in talk) Submarines for Indonesia






*Total expected number before 2024: 12 Submarines (10 new subs + 2 existing subs)*

*Destroyers (Light):*

Indonesia plans to build 1 to 3 PKR (Guard Missile Destroyer) by 2019, but the closest deal is one PKR ship for this current phase.
Together with the Netherlands, Indonesia Produce Guard Missile Destroyer Ship | The President Post






*Expected total number by 2019: 3 Destroyers *


*Frigates:*

Indonesia plan to add 3 additional frigates to the list of frigates 
RI to Purchase Three Frigates from Britain | ANTARA JATIM : Portal Berita Daerah Jawa Timur






*Expected total number before 2019: 9 Frigates (3 new ships + 6 existing ships)*

*Corvettes:* No further acquisitions nor plans, total numbers by the end of MEF Phase 2 in 2019: 24 Corvettes.

*Missile boats:*

Indonesia plan to complete the 16 KCR 40 by 2014
Tempointeraktif.com - Defense Minister Receives Beladau Warship






and 16 KCR 60 before 2024
JPNN.COM : PAL Garap 16 Kapal Rudal TNI AL






and also 3 KRI Klewang class stealth missile boat (*the project deadline might be delayed due to the incident where we lost one of our most advanced ship*)






*Expected total number before 2024: 67 missile boats (36 new Fast Missile boats + 31 existing fast missile boats)*



Note: There are some ambiguation whether PKR is a frigate or light destroyers and NR class is a light frigate or a corvette as Indonesia has a little different classification system for the ships. Other than those two, everything is just the same with common classifications.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

nufix said:


> I do not know how many ships Indonesia will have by 2030 because our defense procurement white paper will only be updated once every four years. The furthest acquisition draft I know is by 2019 where the MEF (Minimum Essential Force) phase two is done. Taking it from there, the list I know for the navy is
> 
> *Submarines:*
> 
> Indonesia plans to have a fleet of 12 submarines before 2024, (2 + 3 subs are in realization before MEF phase 2 be in effect by 2015, if there's no additional order on the MEF Phase 2, the second batch is still rather in talk) Submarines for Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Total expected number before 2024: 12 Submarines (10 new subs + 2 existing subs)*
> 
> *Destroyers (Light):*
> 
> Indonesia plans to build 1 to 3 PKR (Guard Missile Destroyer) by 2019, but the closest deal is one PKR ship for this current phase.
> Together with the Netherlands, Indonesia Produce Guard Missile Destroyer Ship | The President Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Expected total number by 2019: 3 Destroyers *
> 
> 
> *Frigates:*
> 
> Indonesia plan to add 3 additional frigates to the list of frigates
> RI to Purchase Three Frigates from Britain | ANTARA JATIM : Portal Berita Daerah Jawa Timur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Expected total number before 2019: 9 Frigates (3 new ships + 6 existing ships)*
> 
> *Corvettes:* No further acquisitions nor plans, total numbers by the end of MEF Phase 2 in 2019: 24 Corvettes.
> 
> *Missile boats:*
> 
> Indonesia plan to complete the 16 KCR 40 by 2014
> Tempointeraktif.com - Defense Minister Receives Beladau Warship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 16 KCR 60 before 2024
> JPNN.COM : PAL Garap 16 Kapal Rudal TNI AL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also 3 KRI Klewang class stealth missile boat (*the project deadline might be delayed due to the incident where we lost one of our most advanced ship*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Expected total number before 2024: 67 missile boats (36 new Fast Missile boats + 31 existing fast missile boats)*
> 
> 
> 
> Note: There are some ambiguation whether PKR is a frigate or light destroyers and NR class is a light frigate or a corvette as Indonesia has a little different classification system for the ships. Other than those two, everything is just the same with common classifications.



Okay good numbers hope some are increased more but now please give the details of Corvettes you have and if some of them are really old how are they upgraded or will be upgraded ?


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> Okay good numbers hope some are increased more but now please give the details of Corvettes you have and if some of them are really old how are they upgraded or will be upgraded ?



Indeed, I hope the number, especially for the destroyers and frigates, will be increased if Indonesia is about to engage sea battle outside her own territory.

The corvettes are mainly filled by ships of Parchim Class, built in 1980's, acquired in 1990's. The upgrades for Parchim class are including the engine, ASW weapon, radars, and anti air defense.





*Parchim class corvette
*

And then the heavier Sigmas and Fatahillahs, Sigmas are new, acquired in 2009, there are no upgrade plan yet.





*Sigma class corvette*

The Fatahillah class that is somewhat old school and most possibly will be upgraded by BAE System. The package will include the engine, radar, fire control, and air defense.




*Fatahillah class corvette*



> Britain has sold Starstreak anti-aircraft missiles, Hawk jets and small arms to Indonesia. Now, British companies are keen to win contracts to upgrade *Indonesia&#8217;s ageing Fatahillah-class* frigates and other ships.
> 
> UK defence minister bullish on arms sales - FT.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

nufix said:


> Indeed, I hope the number, especially for the destroyers and frigates, will be increased if Indonesia is about to engage sea battle outside her own territory.
> 
> The corvettes are mainly filled by ships of Parchim Class, built in 1980's, acquired in 1990's. The upgrades for Parchim class are including the engine, ASW weapon, radars, and anti air defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Parchim class corvette
> *
> 
> And then the heavier Sigmas and Fatahillahs, Sigmas are new, acquired in 2009, there are no upgrade plan yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sigma class corvette*
> 
> The Fatahillah class that is somewhat old school and most possibly will be upgraded by BAE System. The package will include the engine, radar, fire control, and air defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fatahillah class corvette*



Now Indonesia needs to focus on it Air Force and should have have 300 4.5 Generation Planes at least by 2030

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> Now Indonesia needs to focus on it Air Force and should have have 300 4.5 Generation Planes at least by 2030



Indeed yes, the Air Force is now starting to get attention but still most likely inadequate to meet the minimum number of Fighters that fits the size of Indonesian territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Indonesian Female Army Members Performance at Kartini's Day.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*PINDAD Ready to Launch its First Indonesian made Tank*






Pindad PT (Persero) will launch a wheeled chain combat vehicles or tanks. Tanks that are planned to be released is either the light tank or medium variants.

Said the Head of Production Department II (Special Vehicle Division), Hery Mochtady to detik Finance in PINDAD Headquarters, Jalan Gatot Subroto, Bandung, West Java, on Wednesday (17/04/2013).

"We've got an early prototype for the light tank. While for the medium tank we are still trying to finalize the concept design" said Hery.

For the concept for the light tank version, PINDAD adopt the technology and design of the British-made Scorpion tank. Later, the tank will be controlled by three people that act as the commander, gunner and driver.

"If the scorpion can be compared with the light tanks, the medium tank can be compared with the marder. To get there we will try to develop it along the way. While Heavy Tank like the Leopard we still can't. It is too heavy. We are more suitable in the medium role but for the weapons we could use disposable anti-tank missiles or 105 large caliber round, "he added.

Although the tank will be develop into two types, namely light and medium. Weapons capability, can still be improved or the ability to adopt heavy barrel like the Leopard.





_Marder fitted with 105 OTO-Melara cannon._

*"The technology has improved, a medium tank is now capable of carrying a larger caliber weapon," he said.*

For components, Hery acknowledge, in PINDAD prioritize local components. However, when these components are not sold or developed in the country, it will be bought from abroad.

"But realistically, we are still limited to the power pack, engine, transmission, and cooling. We have no supply for the large caliber weapons, we still import from another country. But we will try to develop it if we can. If forced to buy from overseas, we need to have ToT (transfer of technology). At least we can learn about the technology, concept of design and like, "he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## USAHawk785

I wonder who would win in a war; Indonesia VS Malaysia?


----------



## p3avi8tor69

They are not at war nor will ever be. They are part of ASEAN and their history is pretty well. A more apt question would be Singapore vs Malaysia as both some underlying security issues.

BTW did someone hijack your account because it is somewhat a departure from you unless you are into that sort of infantile fantasies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *PINDAD Ready to Launch its First Indonesian made Tank*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pindad PT (Persero) will launch a wheeled chain combat vehicles or tanks. Tanks that are planned to be released is either the light tank or medium variants.
> 
> Said the Head of Production Department II (Special Vehicle Division), Hery Mochtady to detik Finance in PINDAD Headquarters, Jalan Gatot Subroto, Bandung, West Java, on Wednesday (17/04/2013).
> 
> "We've got an early prototype for the light tank. While for the medium tank we are still trying to finalize the concept design" said Hery.
> 
> For the concept for the light tank version, PINDAD adopt the technology and design of the British-made Scorpion tank. Later, the tank will be controlled by three people that act as the commander, gunner and driver.
> 
> "If the scorpion can be compared with the light tanks, the medium tank can be compared with the marder. To get there we will try to develop it along the way. While Heavy Tank like the Leopard we still can't. It is too heavy. We are more suitable in the medium role but for the weapons we could use disposable anti-tank missiles or 105 large caliber round, "he added.
> 
> Although the tank will be develop into two types, namely light and medium. Weapons capability, can still be improved or the ability to adopt heavy barrel like the Leopard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Marder fitted with 105 OTO-Melara cannon._
> 
> *"The technology has improved, a medium tank is now capable of carrying a larger caliber weapon," he said.*
> 
> For components, Hery acknowledge, in PINDAD prioritize local components. However, when these components are not sold or developed in the country, it will be bought from abroad.
> 
> "But realistically, we are still limited to the power pack, engine, transmission, and cooling. We have no supply for the large caliber weapons, we still import from another country. But we will try to develop it if we can. If forced to buy from overseas, we need to have ToT (transfer of technology). At least we can learn about the technology, concept of design and like, "he said.


 @nufix what the hell is marder ? I mean what is in the second picture is it a TANK and is it used by Indonesian Army ?


----------



## USAHawk785

p3avi8tor69 said:


> They are not at war nor will ever be. They are part of ASEAN and their history is pretty well. A more apt question would be Singapore vs Malaysia as both some underlying security issues.
> 
> BTW did someone hijack your account because it is somewhat a departure from you unless you are into that sort of infantile fantasies.



Just wanted to see a qualitative response.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> @nufix what the hell is marder ? I mean what is in the second picture is it a TANK and is it used by Indonesian Army ?



Marder (IFV) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

About to be used (waiting for it to be delivered). Its just an IFV being fitted with a 105 caliber cannon.


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Marder (IFV) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> About to be used (waiting for it to be delivered). Its just an IFV being fitted with a 105 caliber cannon.


and How many with cannons will be used by Indonesia


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> and How many with cannons will be used by Indonesia



According to report we will receive 50 Marder. Still no info on the cannons though


----------



## Zero_wing

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Fsjal

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *PINDAD Ready to Launch its First Indonesian made Tank*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pindad PT (Persero) will launch a wheeled chain combat vehicles or tanks. Tanks that are planned to be released is either the light tank or medium variants.
> 
> Said the Head of Production Department II (Special Vehicle Division), Hery Mochtady to detik Finance in PINDAD Headquarters, Jalan Gatot Subroto, Bandung, West Java, on Wednesday (17/04/2013).
> 
> "We've got an early prototype for the light tank. While for the medium tank we are still trying to finalize the concept design" said Hery.
> 
> For the concept for the light tank version, PINDAD adopt the technology and design of the British-made Scorpion tank. Later, the tank will be controlled by three people that act as the commander, gunner and driver.
> 
> "If the scorpion can be compared with the light tanks, the medium tank can be compared with the marder. To get there we will try to develop it along the way. While Heavy Tank like the Leopard we still can't. It is too heavy. We are more suitable in the medium role but for the weapons we could use disposable anti-tank missiles or 105 large caliber round, "he added.
> 
> Although the tank will be develop into two types, namely light and medium. Weapons capability, can still be improved or the ability to adopt heavy barrel like the Leopard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Marder fitted with 105 OTO-Melara cannon._
> 
> *"The technology has improved, a medium tank is now capable of carrying a larger caliber weapon," he said.*
> 
> For components, Hery acknowledge, in PINDAD prioritize local components. However, when these components are not sold or developed in the country, it will be bought from abroad.
> 
> "But realistically, we are still limited to the power pack, engine, transmission, and cooling. We have no supply for the large caliber weapons, we still import from another country. But we will try to develop it if we can. If forced to buy from overseas, we need to have ToT (transfer of technology). At least we can learn about the technology, concept of design and like, "he said.



Looks good, but you need Germany or China for assistance. Making a medium tank that weights aprox. 35-40 tones is not that easy. Anyway, good work Indonesia


----------



## Zarvan

@nufix Has Indonesia already got 100 Leopard Tanks or they will be ordered ? @Reashot Xigwin


----------



## MacanJawa

Zarvan said:


> @nufix Has Indonesia already got 100 Leopard Tanks or they will be ordered ? @Reashot Xigwin



nope according to this news Tank Leopard Tiba pada Oktober 2013 | nasional | Tempo.co

will be delivered october 2013 but usually late i hope not late for PARADE......!!!


----------



## nufix

Fsjal said:


> Looks good, but you need Germany or China for assistance. Making a medium tank that weights aprox. 35-40 tones is not that easy. Anyway, good work Indonesia



Indeed yes, we have forged technology transfer for the platform with S. Korea and maybe later, the Germany as our medium tank design will likely be based on marder IFV. 

But the Pindad has already rolled out its initial design for the chasis, now we have to wait for Rheinmetall to sell their license for the turret and the gun.

Pindad initial design for IFV and tank chasis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

nufix said:


> Indeed yes, we have forged technology transfer for the platform with S. Korea and maybe later, the Germany as our medium tank design will likely be based on marder IFV.
> 
> But the Pindad has already rolled out its initial design for the chasis, now we have to wait for Rheinmetall to sell their license for the turret and the gun.
> 
> Pindad initial design for IFV and tank chasis.


when Indonesia ordered leopard tanks and when will they get them ?


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> when Indonesia ordered leopard tanks and when will they get them ?



We have signed the agreement for the tank order on November 2012, we expected to have them no later than October this year, following the parade that will be held by the army to commemorate the military day.

Indonesia, German firm sign agreement on tanks sale | Business Recorder


----------



## nufix

*Nuclear, Chemical, and Biological Attack Control Simulation.*
April 23rd, 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

> A Sukhoi combat jet belongs to the 11th Squadron of Makassar ready to conduct night flight, Makassar, South Sulawesi.











> Thousands of Indonesian Navy Marines are being prepared for TNI's Joint Exercise 2013. Madura Harbor, Eastern Fleet Naval HQ, Surabaya. Friday (26/4)



*RI dispatches peacekeeping mission to Sudan*
Suherdjoko, The Jakarta Post, Semarang | National | Sat, April 27 2013, 7:35 PM





*Ready to serve. One hundred and twenty military personnel from the Indonesian Army (TNI-AD) are ready to join United Nations peacekeeping operations in Darfur, Sudan. The Garuda XXXV-A contingent is scheduled to depart in July for the mission. (JP/Suherdjoko)*


The Indonesian Army (TNI-AD) will dispatch a peacekeeping force to Darfur, Sudan to join with United Nations peacekeeping operations in that conflict area.

The Garuda XXXV-A contingent will join with United African Union Mission in Darfur (UNAMID), a UN and African Union joint force, which will begin their one year mission in July.

&#8220;This is the first time Indonesia has been involved in UN peacekeeping operations using helicopters,&#8221; said TNI-AD chief Gen. Pramono Edhie Wibowo while inspecting the readiness of the mission&#8217;s personnel and weaponry, as well as helicopters, at a TNI-AD's army air base in Semarang, Central Java, on Saturday.

&#8220;This is the first time the UN has given Indonesian military personnel the trust to bring helicopters into a mission,&#8221; he said. The three Mi-17 V-5-type helicopters will be brought to Sudan using an Antonov aircraft.

&#8220;In the eyes of the world, the reputation of Indonesian peacekeeping missions has always been good. Therefore, [the soldiers] must maintain this good reputation,&#8221; said Pramono.

Garuda XXXV-A contingent commander Lt. Col. Eko Priyanto said the contingent comprised 120 personnel, two of which were female. The contingent would be equipped with three M1-17 V-5-type helicopters with fully-installed weaponry systems, belonging to the TNI-AD.

&#8220;Each helicopter will be operated by two pilots and two co-pilots. All personnel are ready for the mission,&#8221; said Eko, adding that the peacekeeping force should be able to operate the helicopters in all conditions, including during evacuations and search and rescue operations. (ebf)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/04/27/ri-dispatches-peacekeeping-mission-sudan.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Indonesia Readies Mass Production of Drones*
Kate Lamb

April 30, 2013





_ An unmanned drone is on display in a test flight in Jakarta. The drone is developed by the Agency for Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT) and Research and Development Agency (Balitbang) at the Ministry of Defence. _

JAKARTA, INDONESIA &#8212; Indonesia has announced that it will begin to mass-produce surveillance drones this year. Analysts say Indonesia's local drone development and production is part of a broader trend of rapidly modernizing militaries in the Asia Pacific.

Funded by the Defense Ministry, Indonesia initiated its surveillance drone development program in 2004. A collaborative effort between several government agencies, the Wulung, a type of unmanned aerial vehicle, or UAV, is ready to be mass-produced for the Indonesian Air Force this year.

*The Wulung prototype was locally designed and produced, and initially will be used for non-military purposes, such as monitoring active volcanoes, spotting illegal logging and patrolling the country&#8217;s huge maritime area.*

*Covering a wide region*

Samudro, a director at Indonesia&#8217;s Research and Technology Application Agency that jointly developed the prototype, said the drones will help Indonesia keep tabs on its 17,000 islands and multiple borders.

"To monitor our borders, to monitor our illegal fishing, to monitor the human trafficking, for example, and also for search and rescue," said Samudro.

The aircraft will be placed in the country&#8217;s vast border regions, with Papua New Guinea and East Timor to the east, and Malaysia and Brunei to the northwest.

While all current drones are unarmed, the Indonesia Defense Ministry says it has long-term plans for a weaponized model capable of shooting missiles or dropping bombs.

*Limited range*

The Wulung drone provides real-time recording to ground control stations, but can only fly for up to four hours and as far as 73 kilometers from its ground controllers.

In comparison, some U.S. drones can fly for more than a day without refueling and can be controlled via satellite from bases thousands of kilometers away.

With their sophisticated technology and complex supporting infrastructure, armed drones have come to define a new, very modern, form of warfare.

In trying to match global arms capabilities, Yohannes Sulaiman, an analyst from the Indonesian Defense University, said Indonesia&#8217;s local drone production is counterproductive and ego driven.

&#8220;It pushes the development back actually years behind other countries. It is all a matter of national ego. It is like the Indonesian way, I guess, proof that we are smart enough to build our own drones,&#8221; said Sulaiman.

*Drones becoming ubiquitous*

Most major militaries today operate some form of unarmed drones, purchased from major suppliers such as Israel and the United States. And with growing economic clout and geopolitical tensions, drone usage in the Asia Pacific is set to proliferate.

Richard Bitzinger, an ex-CIA analyst and senior fellow at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies in Singapore, said drone development in Indonesia is all part of a broader regional trend.

&#8220;I mean this is all part of a trend of ratcheting up military capabilities throughout the Asia Pacific. It is just as militaries replace older equipment, the newer equipment is just head and shoulders superior and endowed with new capabilities that these militaries beforehand did not possess," said Bitzinger. "And so I mean, for me alone, I don&#8217;t see drones alone as some kind of ominous game changer, but what I do see is an overall trend in military modernization, which is increasing the qualitative capabilities of regional militaries.&#8221;

China, South Korea, Singapore, and Japan all have UAV programs underway.

In 2011 the Asia Pacific spent $590 million on UAVs, which global consulting firm Frost and Sullivan estimates could rise to $1.4 billion in 2017.

Indonesia Readies Mass Production of Drones


*Indonesian Surveillance Drones to Be Produced This Year: BPPT*
By SP/Ari Rikin on 5:07 pm April 29, 2013.





_Indonesian Army (TNI) officers observe Wulung, an unmanned aircraft, during a test at Halim Perdanakusuma Airport, in East Jakarta, on Oct. 11, 2012. The drone is developed can be used for military purpose in area surveillance, forest fire management, rainmaking process as well as to replace a combat aircraft.(JG Photo/Safir Makki)_

Technology from Indonesia&#8217;s Research and Technology Application Agency (BPPT) will be used to produce surveillance drones for the Air Force this year.

BPPT head Marzan Aziz Iskandar said the agency has been developing the Wulung, a type of unmanned aerial vehicle, since 2004, in collaboration with state-owned companies Dirgantara Indonesia and LEN Industri. He said the drone will be ready to be mass produced this year to fulfill the needs of one squadron of the Indonesian Air Force.

*Aircraft manufacturer Dirgantara Indonesia will produce the drones using BPPT technology.*

*&#8220;The technology is Indonesia&#8217;s own creation and we expect this program to succeed. The innovation involves many stakeholders in design, production, funding, program and research and development sectors,&#8221;* Marzan said on Sunday during the signing of a Memorandum of Understanding between BPPT, Dirgantara Indonesia and LEN Industri.

Representatives from the Defense Ministry also attended the event.

First Marshall Darlis Pangaribuan, the director of defense industry technology at the ministry, said the technology will complement the existing facilities of the three branches of the Indonesian Military (TNI).

&#8220;Besides for surveillance, our long-term purpose [for the drones] is also for offense,&#8221; he said.

The Wulung drone weighs 60 kilograms, with the capacity to carry an additional 25 kilograms, flies at 55 knots per hour, and has a wingspan of 6.34 meters. It can fly for up to four hours at a time at a maximum of 3,658 meters in altitude. The Wulung is also equipped with a surveillance camera which provides real-time recordings to ground control stations.

Indonesian Surveillance Drones to Be Produced This Year: BPPT - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Indonesian Military Launches Hotline for Public Complaints*
By Yeremia Sukoyo on 12:02 am May 1, 2013.





_Members of the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI). (JG Photo/Dhana Kencana)_

The military, working in conjunction with four cellular telecommunications providers, has launched a text message hotline that the public can use to send in complaints and reports.

Lt. Gen. Geerhan Lantara, the military&#8217;s chief inspector, said on Tuesday that the service, available at the number 1978, was part of the military&#8217;s efforts to tackle misconduct by armed forces personnel, following a series of high-profile criminal incidents involving servicemen.

*&#8220;This system will be used to monitor the conduct of all soldiers who break any laws or regulations,&#8221; he said at a signing ceremony with representatives from the four cellular operators at the military headquarters in Jakarta.*

*&#8220;Our purpose is to open access to social control. Any problems [with soldiers] that occur outside the military and are reported to us by the public will be discussed and resolved appropriately,&#8221; Geerhan said.*

*He said that Adm. Agus Suhartono, the military chief of staff, was very concerned about incidents of misconduct by soldiers, and wanted a way to ensure that all complaints from the public would be acknowledged and addressed.*

*The cellular operators working with the military on the text service are Telkomsel, Indosat, XL Axiata and Telkom.*

The military has come under fire recently for a string of violent incidents involving soldiers. Most recently, a group of soldiers from an infantry battalion in South Jakarta forced their way into the Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle (PDI-P) headquarters on April 20 and assaulted and injured three people.

The incident reportedly stemmed from a traffic spat involving a soldier that the security guards from the PDI-P compound had tried to help resolve.

*It came less than a month after Army Special Forces (Kopassus) commandos raided a jail in Yogyakarta&#8217;s Sleman district on March 23 and summarily executed four detainees who were suspected of killing a fellow Kopassus member.*

The attack sparked a debate about the progress of military reforms and worries over the country&#8217;s state of lawlessness.

That raid came just weeks after an attack on a police station in South Sumatra&#8217;s Ogan Komering Ulu district on March 7 by a group of around 90 soldiers.

Six people were injured in that incident, which was sparked by the shooting death of a soldier by a police officer during a traffic stop in January.

Indonesian Military Launches Hotline for Public Complaints - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Pakistan Navy Ship Saif anchors at Jakarta&#8217;s Port*
May 1, 2013











Islamabad, May 01, 2013 (PPI-OT): PNS Saif, a ship of Pakistan Naval fleet lowered anchor at the Jakarta&#8217;s Tanjung Priok seaport on its voyage to Maldives, Indonesia, Bangladesh, Malaysia and Sri Lanka. Senior Indonesian Navy/Military officials along with Deputy Head of Mission, Syed Sajjad Haider and Defence Attache Pakistan Embassy, Col Muhammad Umar received the officers and crew, led by Captain Jawad Ahmed TI(M) PN at the Tanjung Priok on April 30. Special performances by the Indonesian cultural troupe marked the welcoming ceremony, says a press release received here today from Jakarta.

Col. Laut (P) Edi Sucipto from Indonesian Navy in his welcome speech highlighted the friendly relations existing between Indonesia and Pakistan.

Captain Jawad Ahmed TI(M) PN in his remarks said that Pakistan believed in promoting peace and harmony in the region. Pakistan remained committed to maintaining peace and stability in the region. He later hosted a banquet on board PNS Saif for Indonesian Navy/Military officials, diplomats, defence attaches of various embassies, Pak embassy officers, staff and families. Pakistani community participated in the reception in a large number. Pakistani music enthralled the audience.

Ambassador Sanaullah while talking to media described the arrival of the ship as a major event in the cooperation between Pakistani and Indonesian defence forces. He termed it as symbiotic of goodwill which marks the bilateral relations.

The Ambassador expressed his optimism that the visit will open new avenues of bilateral understanding between the two Navies and open up avenues for joint naval exercises. The Ambassador also thanked government of Republic of Indonesia and Indonesian Navy for the generous hospitality extended to the officers and men of PNS Saif.

PNS Saif derives its name from Hazrat Khalid Bin Walid, the famous companion of the Holy Prophet Muhammad (PBUH). It is the third and the last ship of Sword class Frigates built at Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard, China. The ship was commissioned in the Pakistan Navy on September 15, 2010 at Shanghai. It is equipped with state of the art weaponry, sensors and equipment making it capable of undertaking various kinds of operations at sea.

Pakistan Navy Ship Saif anchors at Jakarta



Selamat Datang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*S. Korea, Indonesia urged to deepen defense cooperation*
Novan Iman Santosa and Yuliasri Perdani, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Fri, May 03 2013, 10:18 AM





_Defense cooperation: Indonesia&#8217;s Defense Ministry&#8217;s secretary-general Lt. Gen. Budiman (second right) talks to South Korean Ambassador to Indonesia Kim Young-sun (second left) during a seminar on defense and security cooperation between South Korea and Indonesia at the Grand Hyatt Hotel in Jakarta on Thursday, while president of the Korea Institute for Defense Analyses (KIDA) Bang Hyo-bak (right) looks on. (JP/Veeramalla Anjaiah)_

Analysts have called for enhanced defense cooperation between South Korea and Indonesia beyond military procurement, considering 40 years of dynamic relations between the two.

Boo Hyeong-wook, an analyst at the Korea Institute for Defense Analyses (KIDA) said that aside from maintaining robust defense trade, the two nations should enhance knowledge transfer and joint exercises in more security spectrums.

*&#8220;In the future, we can work together in peacekeeping and disaster relief operations and also in combating cyber crime and piracy,&#8221; Boo told the 2013 South Korea &#8212; Indonesia Security & Defense Seminar on Thursday.*

He noted that the defense cooperation of both nations had focused on military procurement, with Indonesia becoming a major customer of South Korean defense products.

*Indonesian Defense Ministry secretary-general Lt. Gen. Budiman expected that Indonesia should not be a mere buyer but called for closer industrial cooperation.*

&#8220;Perhaps in the future some of the Korean defense firms could relocate to Indonesia,&#8221; he told the seminar.

*&#8220;By having a presence in Indonesia, Korea would have closer access to the ASEAN defense market, which is quite lucrative.&#8221;*

He also said a road map was needed to strengthen defense industrial cooperation between both countries.

Data from the Korean Defense Acquisition Program Administration shows that Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) has delivered 17 KT-1 single turboprop basic trainers to Indonesia, worth US$91 million.

In May 2011, Indonesia signed a $400 million deal to procure 16 units of T-50 Golden Eagle advanced jet trainers from KAI.

In December 2011, Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) won a $1.1 billion contract to manufacture three 1,400-ton U-209 diesel-electric submarines.

*The University of Indonesia&#8217;s defense expert, Andi Widjajanto, suggested that Indonesia should use its close ties with South Korea to improve local defense industries.*

&#8220;South Korea gives the chance to our defense industries to have an integrated weaponry platform,&#8221; he said on the sidelines of the seminar.

*&#8220;We can count on Daewoo for submarines and warships. KAI can cooperate with state aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia [PT DI]. We can work with the manufacturers of K-21 tanks,&#8221; Andi said.*

*Budiman also now expected South Korea to resume the joint development of the KFX/IFX jet fighter program.*

The project&#8217;s letter of intent was signed in 2009 and concluded the technology development phase.

*Five prototypes of the jet fighter are expected to be rolled-out by 2020.*

The $5 billion venture is reportedly being delayed until September 2014 due to the leadership transition from President Lee Myung-bak to Park Geun-hye.

S. Korea, Indonesia urged to deepen defense cooperation | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Indonesia's yearly military exercise (LATGAB TNI 2013). Situbondo, East Java. *

*Update I: Preparation.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Update II: Preparation*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Update III: Naval Bombardment*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

*Update IV: Marines and Strike forces landing*










[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Update V: Beach Bombardment *























To be continued....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Old news, but what the heck. Been a slow day.

* Germany Approves Tank Sale to Indonesia: Industry Source*
By Sabine Siebold on 9:12 pm May 3, 2013.





_Leopard 2 Revolution_

Berlin. The German government has approved the sale to Indonesia of about 100 used Leopard 2 tanks and 50 armored personnel carriers but has put off a decision on a tank sale to Saudi Arabia, a defense source said on Friday.

Germany&#8217;s national security council, which includes Chancellor Angela Merkel and some cabinet ministers, must approve large arms sales and the government never comments on its decisions.

Indonesia, southeast Asia&#8217;s largest economy, had previously indicated it would buy 130 Leopard tanks from Germany&#8217;s Rheinmetall AG as part of a $15 billion five-year campaign to modernize its military.

The German source did not say how much the deal was worth but Indonesia said last year the value of the initial agreement to buy 130 tanks was $280 million.

Indonesia, which has economic growth of above 6 percent, is wary of being left behind as China, Vietnam, Thailand and other Asian nations ramp up defense spending. This year it announced plans to buy more than a dozen Russian Sukhoi fighter jets as well as domestically made, missile-equipped patrol ships.

The industry source said Berlin would delay a decision on whether to sell tanks to Saudi Arabia until after the federal election in September. It is a sensitive issue in Germany where the opposition criticizes sales to some Middle Eastern countries because of their human rights record.

Germany Approves Tank Sale to Indonesia: Industry Source - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Joint Exercise (LATGAB 2013) Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

*Update VI*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

^^ what a nice pics from our armed forces


----------



## BB_99

yeah and some stupid guys want to get some money from selling some bullet's shell and get themself BANG and BOOM!!!


----------



## Nike

BB_99 said:


> yeah and some stupid guys want to get some money from selling some bullet's shell and get themself BANG and BOOM!!!



it can't be helped my friend they got what they are deserve

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to Kenyot10 Kaskus


----------



## USAHawk785

Looking good !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scobydoo

*Hip Hop Battle Dance US Marines VS Indonesian Airforce*






1st Lt. Ari Sandi, 1st platoon commander for the 461st Battalion Airborne, Indonesian Air Force, challenges Lance Cpl. DeCarlo Simpson, a motor transportation vehicle operator with Co. I, 1st Bn, 11th Marine Regiment, to an impromptu dance-off at Five Hills Training Area, Mongolia during Exercise Khaan Quest 2011. Khaan Quest is a training exercise designed to strengthen the capabilities of U.S., Mongolian and other participating nations' forces in international peace support operations worldwide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## USAHawk785

scobydoo said:


> *Hip Hop Battle Dance US Marines VS Indonesian Airforce*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st Lt. Ari Sandi, 1st platoon commander for the 461st Battalion Airborne, Indonesian Air Force, challenges Lance Cpl. DeCarlo Simpson, a motor transportation vehicle operator with Co. I, 1st Bn, 11th Marine Regiment, to an impromptu dance-off at Five Hills Training Area, Mongolia during Exercise Khaan Quest 2011. Khaan Quest is a training exercise designed to strengthen the capabilities of U.S., Mongolian and other participating nations' forces in international peace support operations worldwide.




Hahahaha! The Indonesian aint got nothaaan on the brotha....


----------



## scobydoo

USAHawk785 said:


> Hahahaha! The Indonesian aint got nothaaan on the brotha....


no matter who&#65279; wins in the video, the important thing is the friendship between the two countries and I hope that the friendship between the U.S. and Indonesia continues. salute for them. 

This is&#65279; how the whole world should be.... Happy...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BB_99

scobydoo said:


> no matter who&#65279; wins in the video, the important thing is the friendship between the two countries and I hope that the friendship between the U.S. and Indonesia continues. salute for them.
> 
> This is&#65279; how the whole world should be.... Happy...



yup you right masbro...
daripada duitny buat perang mnding buat beli bakso


----------



## nufix

Terrorists Crackdown by Indonesian Police Anti-Terror Unit, Densus 88 (88th Special Detachment), Brimob (Mobile Brigade), and Gegana (Demolition). Bandung - Lampung, 8 - 10 May 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*RI needs a strong TNI, says Kalla*
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Mon, May 13 2013, 6:11 AM

Former vice president Jusuf Kalla said that the Indonesian Military (TNI) must be well-equipped to enable it to deal with numerous challenges.

Kalla said that in the country's history, there were two periods when the Indonesian military had a great military posture, the first being in the 1960s offensive campaign under the Dwikora and Trikora operations and then during the 1980s.

Kalla said that the country's military had suffered setbacks ever since.

"Currently we have yet to have such a force posture [as those in the past] but there are efforts to at least reach the level of the 1980s," he told a seminar held by Think and Act for National Defense (TANDEF), a think-tank of defense and strategic studies established by the alumni of the Taruna Nusantara Senior High School Alumni Association (IKASTARA).

Kalla also concurred with another speaker at the seminar, Lt. Gen. (ret) Kiki Syahnakri, who said that Indonesia should no longer look for common enemies but find common objectives for the future.

Another speaker, military analyst Connie Rahakundini Bakrie, added that the country needed the military to deal with so-called non-military threats, including food and energy insecurity.

"We need more power to defend the country from illegal fishing or in the race to find new sources of energy, for example," she said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Turkey, RI pen tank, technology deal*
Novan Iman Santosa, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Thu, May 16 2013, 10:09 AM





_FNSS Defence Systems and state arms maker PT Pindad to design and produce a medium tank_

Turkey and Indonesia have signed agreements to jointly develop medium tanks and communication devices to forge closer cooperation, as well as to facilitate the much needed transfer of technology (ToT) for Indonesian defense companies, defense officials said on Wednesday.

The Defense Industry Policy Committee (KKIP) assistant for cooperation, Silmy Karim, said the agreements were signed during the 2013 International Defense Industry Fair (IDEF) in Istanbul.

He said that the first agreement would see cooperation between FNSS Defence Systems and state arms maker PT Pindad to design and produce a medium tank while the second agreement was between Aselsan and state electronics maker PT LEN to make communications devices.

The cooperation with Turkey is another forward step. We will also forge cooperation with other countries, Karim said.

We already cooperate with South Korea, he added. This includes the suspended KFX/IFX jet fighter program and the plan to build a submarine in Indonesia using South Korean expertise.

Karim said Law No. 16/2012 on the defense industry paved the way for cooperation with foreign countries to help improve the capabilities of domestic defense companies.

Another cooperative measure is the local production of the Chinese anti-ship missile C-705, which is in its feasibility study and reverse engineering stages.

In conjunction with the IDEF, both countries also held a bilateral meeting on defense industrial cooperation, said Defense Ministry director general for defense potential Pos Hutabarat.

We chose Turkey because it has considerably advanced defense industries, he told in the briefing.

Pos said that three to four years were needed to develop tanks, three to five years for missiles and 10 to 15 years for jet fighters.

Also attending the briefing was the Defense Ministrys industry technology director Air Commodore Darlis Pangaribuan, who said the FNSS-Pindad cooperation would consist of three phases in about three years.

The first stage will see both companies submitting proposals on cooperation required to design and jointly produce the tank, he said, adding that funding would come from both governments.

Karim said the tank cooperation was needed to master track a propulsion system for armored vehicles, while Pindad had mastered a wheeled propulsion system.

He added the tank scheme would be similar to the CN-295 medium transport aircraft that is jointly produced by Spanish-based Airbus Military and state aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia.

In buying weapon systems, we require not only the end products but also the ToT process, he said.

With the Defense Industry Law, we will get the products, taxes, job creation and technology.

Karim said that sourcing technologies from multiple countries would not create the so-called logistical nightmare but would instead help foster independence in making weapons.

Meanwhile, Pos said Indonesia had submitted a contract amendment to Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) to allow a submarine to be built from scratch in Indonesia, instead of merely assembling parts manufactured in South Korea.

Turkey, RI pen tank, technology deal | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nufix

IMDEX Asia 2013: Two-ship programme firms up for Indonesian PKR frigate
By Richard Scott

5/16/2013






Dutch shipbuilder Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding, working in partnership with Indonesia's PT PAL, has confirmed the programme and build strategy for the construction of the first two SIGMA 10514 Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) guided missile frigates for the Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL).

Damen Schelde and the Indonesian Ministry of Defence signed a contract for the engineering, construction, and delivery of a single PKR in June 2012, with the contract coming into force at the end of 2013. An option for a second ship has subsequently been exercised, with this contract coming into effect in the next few weeks, Damen Schelde confirmed at IMDEX Asia 2013 in Singapore.

Displacing 2,365 tons and with accommodation for 120 (100 crew plus 20 spare), the 105 m PKR will be the largest SIGMA variant built to date. While Damen Schelde is prime contractor for the programme, assembly and trials will be undertaken in conjunction with PT PAL in Surabaya under a transfer of technology arrangement.

Each PKR will be assembled using six major block modules.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

*Indonesia's Space agency Ready to Launch Satellites-Carrier Rocket*
Saturday, May 18, 2013, 8:13 pm
Comments: 0





A + | Reset | A-

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, TERNATE --- *National Aeronautics and Space Agency (Lapan) will launch the satellite carrier rocket in the District of Morotai, North Maluku in November 2013,* because it is considered very strategic area for the satellite rocket launch.
*
Head of Planning Morotai Island, Shamsuddin, in Ternate, Saturday, Lapan said the team has conducted a survey of the location on the island of Morotai which will be the point of the satellite launch. *"The launch of the Lapan was confirmed in November 2013 in the Eastern District Sangowo Morotai Morotai Island," he said.* 

He said Lapan and Bappenas team has returned to the launch site surveys, so the rocket launch in Sangowo will be a certainty in November.

According to him, the arrival of the team Lapan with Bappenas is as a partner to review the certainty of the location of the rocket launch by Lapan, so Lapan itself expects no support from the government for these activities Morotai. "Lapan has asked supports from the local government and the government responded to the activities of Lapan that the rocket launch will be held in 
November," he said.

For the launch, it will coincide with the anniversary (HUT) Lapan, whereas for the preparations to be carried out later will be confirmed completed in October, ranging from buildings to operators, VIP, and some tents for the team to come.

http://www.republika.co.id/berita/n...g-tahun-ini-roket-uji-muatan-lapan-diproduksi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## naveen mishra

baik pak

baik ... saya benar-benar tidak memiliki informasi ini ....... pemerintah adalah melakukan pekerjaan yang baik

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Indonesian Contingent at Australian Army Skill At Arms (AASAM) shooting competition 2013*















> An Indonesian Shooting Team member studies form on the range at AASAM.































> AASAM Event, Australian Army Skill at arm meeting held at Puckapunyal. Indonesian soldiers return from a day at the range

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scobydoo

> Dinner after competition















> Foreign contingent tried to shoot using SS2-V4



*Indonesian team using SS2-V4 variant*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-123456

May the future be bright for Indonesia,very happy to see the progress you are making.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inoyasha2

*Since 2008 untill 2013 Indonesia has been on 1st rank of AASAM*. Congratulation! Bravo TNI!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nufix

T-123456 said:


> May the future be bright for Indonesia,very happy to see the progress you are making.



Thanks mate, I am happy to see the progresses that Turkey had done, and I wish a bright future for Turkey too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

*Indonesia - Singapore bilateral Exercise Chandrapura 2013: Strengthening Friendships, Making Warriors *


Photos and Captions belong to: The Singapore Army Facebook Page.

The 20th in its series, Exercise Chandrapura (XC) is a bilateral exercise that allows SAF's Commandos and Indonesia's Komando Pasukan Khusus (KOPASSUS) to train together and share knowledge on Special Forces Tactics, Techniques and Procedures (TTPs). Held in Batujajar, Indonesia earlier this month.







> (L-R, front): Kolonel Nyoman Cantiasa and MAJ Iain Hoo, CO of 1st Commando Battalion, commencing the parade inspection. Kolonel Cantiasa is the man at the helm of Pusat Pendidikan Pasukan Khusus (PUSDIKPASSUS) &#8211; the training institute for KOPASSUS.









> Letnan Dua (2nd Lieutenant-equivalent) Lugas Prayugo explaining more about the Senapan Serbu-2 (or SS-2) rifle to the Commandos. The SS-2 fires the 5.56mm round and has a foldable butt.









> Arriving at the central field of Tempat Latihan Gunung Hutan, the Mountain and Jungle Training Centre of the KOPASSUS. Situated roughly 5000 feet above sea-level, nights at Tempat Latihan Gunung Hutan&#8217;s required sleeping bags in order to get warm, comfortable sleep.









> 2WO Reiner Ng (second from left), a CSM from 1st Commando Battalion, helping prepare stores and equipment for a live-firing together with fellow Commandos and KOPASSUS.









> Situ Lembang, or Lake Lembang, is part of Tempat Latihan Gunung Hutan, the Mountain and Jungle Training Centre of the KOPASSUS. Sniper live-firing was later conducted at targets placed across the water.









> Indonesian commandos KOPASSUS and Singaporean Commandos are posing for portrait.









> Soldiers from both countries are exchanging and sharing knowledge about each rifle from both countries (SS-2 and SAR-21)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

> Observing a short prayer before commencing training.









> Joint jungle warfare exercise, KOPASSUS are very experienced in jungle warfare.









> 2LT Bryan Lee and Letnan Dua (2nd Lieutenant-equivalent) Lugas Prayugo confirming their route of advance prior to moving out for their mission.









> Crossing a stream towards the objective.









> Holding temporal stop point in round halt position.









> Friendships are shown by the strong hand-holding between soldiers from both countries.









> Taking part in what is called a &#8216;yel yel&#8217;, meaning a chant or cheer in Bahasa Indonesia. Yel yels were often used to have a lighter moment during training.









> Apart from training together in the jungles, games such as football brought both sides closely together.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-123456

nufix said:


> Thanks mate, I am happy to see the progresses that Turkey had done, and I wish a bright future for Turkey too.


Indonesia has special place in our hearts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

*Localization of heavy armored wheeled vehicle*
Doosan DST exports to Indonesia






A heavy armored wheeled vehicle (6X6) built with our own technology will be exported to Indonesia.
Doosan DST signed a heavy armored wheeled vehicle contract in 2009 with the Indonesian army and commenced production of these vehicles in November 2011. After carrying out operational tests along with firing and field maneuvering tests starting in early 2012, Doosan DST announced on 5 May that the production of its 6X6 heavy armored wheeled vehicle has been completed in early May 2013. 

Prior to this announcement, DAPA officials, Indonesian inspectors, and affiliated companies held a roll-out ceremony on 2 May for the heavy armored wheeled vehicle (name for the Indonesian army: Tarantula 6X6) that will be delivered to the Indonesian army.
The number of heavy armored wheeled vehicles that will be delivered to the Indonesian army is &#9675;&#9675;. Doosan DST is responsible for manufacturing the armored vehicle and assembling the turret. Also, an Indonesian arms factory will assemble &#9675;&#9675; SKD-type armored vehicles on site in Indonesia.

The 6X6 heavy armored wheeled vehicles that will be delivered until the end of the year are 18 tons in weight and can hold 3 crew (driver, tank commander, gunner). Its top speed on ground is 100km per hour and can reach speeds up to 8km in the water. The heavy armored wheeled vehicles that will be exported have been manufactured tailored to the Indonesian terrain and thus is lighter and can be operated in the water. Also, by arming these vehicles with a 90mm main gun and a 7.62mm machine gun, these vehicles possess the fire power capable of attacking dense enemy units as well as enemy tanks. At the same time, they are known as combat armored vehicles that can be operated for guerilla search and destroy operations. 

Article by Yu, Ho Sang hosang61@dema.mil.kr

Ministry of National Defense Republic of Korea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Awesome pictures brother..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Awesome pictures brother..



thank you very much bro !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*600 Pakistani Soldiers who never came home..
*
The 136th birth anniversary of Quaid-i-Azan Muhammad Ali Jinnah, Father of the nation, was observed on December 25 with great fervour and renewal of the pledge to follow in his footsteps. One wonders whether on this day any of the Pakistani leaders today had taken the vow to serve the people and the country the Quaid has given us. The media does its best to recall the life, struggle and achievements of the man who lived, worked hard and left behind Pakistan, urging the people to stand united as one nation. *&#8220;We want freedom and liberty.&#8221;* These five words in his statement to the &#8216;Manchester Guardian&#8217; meant that the *Quaid wanted freedom and independence not of the subcontinent only but also of other countries of Asia and Africa from the colonial powers. *
*He backed Indonesia in its fight for freedom. That&#8217;s why Indonesians and Pakistanis will never forget August 17 and 14 as their national days. It was on August 17, 1945, that following the Japanese surrender, Indonesians of the first rank Ahmed Soekarno and Dr Hatta proclaimed independence on behalf of their people. Two years later, on August 14, 1947, the Muslims of the subcontinent achieved their dream of independence under the Jinnah&#8217;s dynamic leadership. *
The leading freedom fighters of Indonesia and Pakistan cherished the same ideals &#8211;liberty, equality and fraternity. Soekarno stressed national unity covering racial, religious and cultural variations; Jinnah advocated unity, first between Muslims and Hindus and then among Musalmans. One of the clear examples of the unity of thought, speech and action and the common heritage in terms of culture and faith is the similarity of the feelings of Pakistani and Indonesian leaders. Soekarno said &#8220;&#8230;and we&#8217;re one, our motto is Bhineka Tunggal Ika (Unity in Diversity).&#8221; Jinnah, who had given the call for unity on March 23, 1940, extended staunch support to the Indonesian cause of freedom and its fight for independence, sovereignty and recognition by the world. 
*A notable aspect of the Quaid&#8217;s advocacy for freedom was his clarion call in 1945 to back the Indonesian effort for Independence. It was responded whole-heartedly by 600 Muslim soldiers who deserted the colonial forces. In early 1947, when the military tribunal of the colonialists hearing the case at Singapore pronounced these soldiers as &#8220;traitors&#8221; and awarded them death sentence, Jinnah raised his voice in condemnation of the colonial atrocities and inhuman decisions. In the last days of August he ordered detention of Dutch planes at Karachi airport because they were carrying weapons to Jakarta to reinforce Dutch aggression against the Indonesian Republic under the so-called &#8220;Police Action&#8221; of July 21, 1947. The Quaid&#8217;s action emboldened the Indonesian freedom fighters and the subcontinent&#8217;s Muslim soldiers. 
The subcontinent&#8217;s Muslim soldiers, in the battle during the infamous &#8220;Police Action&#8221;, joined the first battle by Indonesia, fought on all fronts so valiantly that the astounded enemy was defeated at Bandung, Medan, Kota Raja and Bukittingg with heavy casualties. A large number of these soldiers lost their legs while facing heavy bombardment of the Dutch army. The Dutch forces, in the hand-to-hand fight, could not bear the brunt of the gunnery of the soldiers. Thus, unceasingly, the war continued for four years. On December 19, 1948, the Dutch colonialists launched the last and most forceful aggression against the Republic of Indonesia, which they called the &#8220;Military Action.&#8221; That was called &#8216;Perang Kedua&#8217; (the second battle). In this battle also, Pakistani soldiers helped the Indonesian forces face the enemy with unprecedented courage. It was in this battle that the number of Pakistani soldiers shrank to only a few dozen after suffering a heavy loss of life. Many who survived belonged to Jhelum, Gojar Khan and Rawalpindi &#8211; and one Mohammad Sadiq was awarded a certificate by (President) Soekarno during his visit to Karachi.
One could safely say that the link between the emerging states of Pakistan and Indonesia had been established by the efforts of the founders of the two republics during their struggle for freedom. The role of Pakistani soldiers as they fought alongside their Indonesian brothers against the colonial forces was exemplary and paved the way for the development of friendly political and socio-economic relations between the two countries. Our soldiers of the present generation, with their minds set on the Quaid&#8217;s mission of preserving the integrity of the state and its economy, are fighting militant extremists and terrorists who want to cause severe harm to Pakistan, to its economy, to its defence; in fact in every respect.

*The writer is former editor of The Pakistan Times, Islamabad. Email: zasarwar@hotmail.com 
...........................................................................................

And thank you for supporting us in 1965 war...!


*Indonesia + Pakistan Zindabad!
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *600 Pakistani Soldiers who never came home..
> *
> 
> 
> *Indonesia + Pakistan Zindabad!
> *



The story of Pakistani soldiers who "deserted" the colonial forces are well known in Indonesia, especially in cities where the battles were fought. My grandpa told me a story about a group of Pakistani troops (at that time he knew only "Britain's Indian troops" but he refers to the Pakistani soldiers.) He was a 16 to 18 years old boy when the battle for Bandung was fought, my Grandpa was in Siliwangi regiment, infantry element. Many Pakistani soldiers who were in NICA (An allied invasion forces of UK and Dutch) secretly smuggled ammunitions and sometimes spared their foods to Indonesian republican army groups that were scattered and suffered from air bombing, my grandpa was in one of the groups that got helped by Pakistani "deserters", also many of them refused to fight against Indonesians and later joined Indonesian army along with many ex-Japanese Imperial Navy and Dutch soldiers known as KNIL.

It is a sad thing that almost all "foreigners" element in Indonesian republican army got killed as many of them were leading the war in the front line as they were considered more trained than Indonesian army which is made up from peasants, mobs, and workers with less than a month of training, only few of those foreigners lived to tell the histories of how Indonesia won the revolutionary war not only by Indonesian bloods but also the bloods of "unrecognized foreigners" who fought valiantly equal to the Indonesians themselves.

Many thanks to those Pakistani soldiers who sacrificed everything they had for an independence of a country thousands of miles away from their homes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

*The new Milestone (and soon to be common light APC for Indonesian military forces) from PINDAD (Army's Industry Center)*

Translated and Adapted from Indonesian version here: Komodo, Milestone Lain Bagi PT Pindad? |

Komodo That was a name that given to PT Pindad latest 4×4 tactical vehicle. The President of Republic of Indonesia officially named this vehicle to the endemic animal from Indonesia at Indo Defence Expo and Forum, last November 2012. The President had a hope that the tactical vehicle could be strong and tough at any combat field and could bring the glory for Indonesia.If we looked back to the past, on October 26, 2011, President visited weaponry system exhibition at PT Indonesian Aerospace. He gave a challenge to Pindad Product Development Team to make a 4×4 tactical vehicle.

The Special Vehicle Division technicians agreed and then the journey to create the tactical vehicle was officially started.The project was started at November 2011. The Product Development Team from Special Vehicle Division was busy designing the vehicle. They did the benchmarking by observing various design of similar tactical vehicles from many countries, such as Oskkosh which used by US Army, AMPV from Germany, Aravis and Sherpa from France, and many others. They also did the Reverse Engine process in order to know what kind of machine that suitable for this kind of vehicle. The designing process was ended at January 2012 with an outcome one design which chosen by the management and continued by the making of this vehicle prototype.






*Komodo's 4 x 4 Specifications:*

*General*

Wheel Configuration : 4 x 4
Crew : 5 persons
Dimension (LxWxH) : ± (5,560 x 2,250 x 2,150)
Wheel Base : ± 3,600 mm
Wheel Track : ± 1,900
Empty Weight : ±5,800 kg
Combat Weight : ± 7,300 kg
Power to Weight Ratio : ± 20.4 Hp/ton
Angle of Approach/Departure : 45o/45o
Ground clearance : ± 440 mm

*Performance*

Max Speed (flat road) : ± 80 km/h
(offroad) : ± 50 km/h
(highway) : ± 100 km/h
Max. Gradient : 60% (31&#8221
Max. Side Slope : 30% (17&#8221
Fording Depth : ± 0.75 m
Vertical Obstacle : ± 0.40 m
Trench : ± 0.50 m
Turning Radius : &#8805; 7 m
Fuel Tank : ± 200 liter
Maximum Range : ± 450 km

*Technical*

Engine : Diesel Engine
4 Stroke Inline; 6 Cylinders
215 PS at 2500 rpm
Turbo Charger Inter Cooler
Transmission : Manually; (optional), 6 forward/1 reverse
Body : Monocoque
Body Protection (optional) : Bullet Proof Steel; Bullet Proof Glass
Suspension : Right Axle; Front (Bushing Arm with Coil Spring), Rear (Trailing Arm with Coil Spring, Stabilizer Bar, Telescopic Shock Absorber.

Steering System : Power Steering
Wheel & Tyre : 12.5 R 20
Brake System : Hydropneumatic Control Disc Brake All Wheel
Electrical; (Battery) : 2 x 12V &#8211; 100 AH
(Alternator) : 24V / 100 Amp

*Pindad KOMODO Variants:*






*Komodo Platform for Battering Ram/APC/Ambulance/Command* 











Primarily designed to ram stone walls and reinforced doors while carrying troops, to carry medicine and perform quick evacuation, as well as providing temporal field command control. It has large back cabin and reinforced front bumper.

*Komodo Jungle Warfare*





Primarily designed to be a lightweight combat vehicle, enabling the APC to be deployed in Jungle. Ordered by Police's Gendarmerie (Brigade Mobil)

*Komodo Army's Recon/Utility Carrier/Canon Tower*





Primarily designed as double cabin truck to carry utility, perform recon mission, and perform minor troops carrier role as well as carrying heavy calibre machine guns and also missiles.

*Komodo Rocket Launcher (Mistral Anti-Air System)*










Primarily designed to perform light minor anti-air defense, mainly to hunt helicopters and to provide a quick mobile anti-air umbrella.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

> Newly installed Army Chief of Staff Lt. Gen. Moeldoko (right) clasps the hand of his predecessor, Gen. Pramono Edhie Wibowo, after the installation ceremony at the State Palace on Wednesday. Pramono officially retired today.(JP/Jerry Adiguna)


----------



## Zarvan

nufix said:


> IMDEX Asia 2013: Two-ship programme firms up for Indonesian PKR frigate
> By Richard Scott
> 
> 5/16/2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dutch shipbuilder Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding, working in partnership with Indonesia's PT PAL, has confirmed the programme and build strategy for the construction of the first two SIGMA 10514 Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) guided missile frigates for the Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL).
> 
> Damen Schelde and the Indonesian Ministry of Defence signed a contract for the engineering, construction, and delivery of a single PKR in June 2012, with the contract coming into force at the end of 2013. An option for a second ship has subsequently been exercised, with this contract coming into effect in the next few weeks, Damen Schelde confirmed at IMDEX Asia 2013 in Singapore.
> 
> Displacing 2,365 tons and with accommodation for 120 (100 crew plus 20 spare), the 105 m PKR will be the largest SIGMA variant built to date. While Damen Schelde is prime contractor for the programme, assembly and trials will be undertaken in conjunction with PT PAL in Surabaya under a transfer of technology arrangement.
> 
> Each PKR will be assembled using six major block modules.



When are they expected to be delivered ?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*The military plays combined arms war games*
Iis Gindarsah, Jakarta | Opinion | Tue, May 21 2013, 10:47 AM


*The Indonesian Military (TNI) is conducting a large-scale war game codenamed &#8220;Wibawa Yudha II&#8221; from May 6-29. The military drill involves tens of thousands of troops, hundreds of military vehicles, dozens of warships and planes.*

The key purpose of the ongoing exercise is to evaluate military tactics, techniques and procedures and to explore strategies for joint operations. The combat drills also seek to examine the effectiveness of newly procured weapon systems, which need organizational and operational innovations within the armed forces.

Despite the notable progress in some technical areas, future warfare is likely to place more demands on the TNI.

The current geopolitical changes in East Asia along with rapid developments in defense technologies and the growing sophistication of military capabilities suggest that in the future the Indonesian military will fight in high-intensity conflicts and non-linear battlefields. The country&#8217;s defense guidelines have also underlined the importance of maneuverability and interoperability among the armed services.

All that said, the TNI must gear up for maneuver and combined-arms warfare. There are at least two major operational issues for Indonesia&#8217;s military innovators to prepare maneuver-oriented battle simulations and study the tactical interdependence among specific weapon systems.

First, maneuver warfare demands the development of war game scenarios with a proper trade-off between tactical and analytical needs.

A maneuver strategist seeks for battlefield success through dynamic movement and deception. Combat innovators are then expected to prepare a war game, in which one side employs superior tactics to dislocate, disrupt or defeat the enemy without too much direct-fire engagement. The scenario as such is not only unrealistic due to various operational constraints on the actual battlefields, but also analytically useless because it provides poor data to evaluate the combat performance of military units.

Of course, the purpose of conducting military drills is to examine and assess specific weapon systems or organizational skills. Analytical purpose demands a battle simulation that represents a maximum exchange of direct-fire. Despite a significant amount of data available, including armor resistance and rates of fires for operational research and system analysis, that typical scenario tends to mislead the military to prepare for attritional warfare, rather than developing maneuver-oriented strategies.

________________

The employment of each weapon has to stimulate different battlefield reactions within the enemy ranks.


In that sense, the TNI&#8217;s combat innovators should strike a balance between tactical and analytical requirements in their war game planning. Robert Leonhard proposes an equal emphasis on all parts of battle management systems to minimize the typical flaws of military drills.

While tactical requirements emphasize maneuver, intelligence, command and control systems as the critical elements, analytical purpose focuses on the role of firepower, logistics and combat engineers in battle simulations. The logistical factors should serve both as material supplies to support certain courses of action and targets for destruction or neutralization.

Constructing war games with a dynamic interplay of all battle management systems will positively contribute to shape relevant combat formulas for maneuver warfare.

Second, combined-arms warfare demands a comprehensive study of combat potential of specific weapon systems and their impact on the battlefield.

Recent studies by military scholars including Edward Luttwak and Stephen Biddle, suggest that the greater lethality of one&#8217;s weapon system, the more responsive the opponent will be to lessen its impact.

The employment of combined-arms will further complicate the enemy&#8217;s combat calculus and reactions due to the multiple lethal threats it is up against.

With that logic, the procurement of new arms should be aimed at increasing the effectiveness of other weapon systems by producing exploitable reactions on the enemy&#8217;s order of battle. A specific weapon could gain benefits from another weapon through a relationship of either &#8220;supplementary&#8221; or &#8220;complementary&#8221;.

The former works if the new weapon possesses a similar attack profile that supplements or reinforces another weapon system. In effect, the latter system is available to perform other missions.

Some illustrations may suffice here. The procurement purpose of attack helicopters is to reinforce close-air-support capabilities, thereby allowing the Air Force to send combat aircraft to another critical mission. The Navy&#8217;s plans to acquire advanced anti-air warfare systems on its warships are also expected to enhance its air defense capabilities in order to relieve the operational burden of jet-fighters to repel immediate aerial threats in sea battles.

*Likewise, the Army&#8217;s recent acquisition of Javelin man-portable anti-tank missiles may lead to operational innovations for the future employment of Leopard-2 main-battle-tanks. As the infantry units rely on new but similar means to repel the enemy tanks, the field commander could launch a tank maneuver into the enemy&#8217;s operational depth in order to capture &#8220;soft&#8221; targets including artillery, logistical supplies, command and control assets.*

This complementary relationship among weapon systems seeks to enhance or multiply their combat effectiveness. Hence, the employment of each weapon has to stimulate different battlefield reactions within the enemy ranks.

Imagine the use of beyond-line-of-sight weapons for air interdiction. Before the military commander hurls the jet-fighters to destroy specific targets &#8212; such as bridges, airstrips and fuel dumps, he could launch long-range cruise missiles to disable the enemy&#8217;s early warning radar and air defense system.

Another illustration is also observable in close-combat engagements. Rather than committing his tanks for an attrition battle, a good tactician prefers the employment of artillery and short-range rocket systems to dislocate the enemy tanks away from the critical terrain. Due to the heavy bombardments, the opponent most likely seeks for top-cover or moves to restrictive terrains. If that happens, the tactical commander may order his troops to ambush the enemy with landmines and anti-tank rockets &#8212; provided they are lethal enough.

Viewing the battlefield through the lenses of combined-arms should enable combat innovators to unlock long-standing doctrinal stalemate within the TNI. Their ability to tailor the combat potential of specific weapon systems is the key to developing reliable war-fighting concepts for future combined-arms operations.

Overall, technical level of military preparations should correspond well to strategic policy planning. For Indonesia, peace means having *&#8220;a thousand friends zero enemies&#8221;*. Maneuver strategists would seek for deterrence means to neutralize the enemy before the war begins. Hence, the government must build a credible deterrent force to ensure that no one seeks to destabilize regional security and stability.

*Just like an old maxim says, si vis pacem para belum. If you want peace, prepare for war.*

_The writer is adjunct lecture on revolution in military affairs at the department of international relations, University of Indonesia and researcher at Centre for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS)_


The military plays combined arms war games | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> When are they expected to be delivered ?



*to be delivered in 2016*.

Source: http://www.navyrecognition.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=469

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inoyasha2

*Indonesia pitches transport planes to PAF*

By David Santos

*Just three days after President Aquino cited the government's P75 billion military upgrade to help protect the country's maritime territory, proposals from defense industrial firms started to pour in.
*
The latest is PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), the three-decade old state-owned aircraft maker, which is selling its latest fleet of cargo planes to Southeast Asian neighbors.

On Friday, it showcased to Filipino defense officials one of its latest products  the CN295, a military transport aircraft that it jointly designed with Spain-based Airbus Military.

CN295 is like a mini-version of the C130, the primary cargo aircraft of the Armed Forces of the Philippines (AFP).

They share the same functions  transport of troops or cargo, medical evacuation, surveillance missions, and maritime patrol.

With its smaller size, the CN 295 will be ideal for the Philippines, an archipelago made up of several islands, where landing and take-off capabilities of some airstrips are very limited, according to Sonny Ibrahim, PTDI assistant director for quality control systems.

"We believe that Philippine needs small and medium aircraft rather than big aircraft," he said. "Why? Because we have the same natural geographical condition [here] like Indonesia. There's a lot of forest, lot of hilly area, short strips or short runways, and unprepared runways. This aircraft can do with these situations."

Maj. Gen. Wilfredo Ona, chief of the Philippine Air Force (PAF), said: "Maganda ang eroplano [The plane is good], very stable."

He said it would be good for short haul flights to transport small groups, including paratroopers, and cargo.

With the CN295, the AFP can make more frequent trips to the Kalayaan Group of Islands in the disputed West Philippine Sea.

Besides maritime patrol, the aircraft also has an anti-submarine capability because it can launch torpedoes.

Most importantly, PTDI said the aircraft would be cost-effective, claiming that it could halve operational and maintenance costs, compared to planes from competitors.

The price-tag? *$36 million, or a little less than P1.5 billion*.

Indonesia's Deputy Defense Minister Sjafrie Sjamsuddien, who traveled to the Philippines to make the pitch, said: "This is part of defense cooperation among the ASEAN [Association of Southeast Nation] countries. And now we are coming to ... strengthen and also to enhance cohesiveness while introducing an Indonesian defense industrial product."

Besides the Philippines, *PTDI is also looking to sell its aircraft to Brunei, Vietnam, Myanmar, Thailand, and Malaysia.*

The proposal will have to go through a study by the Department of National Defense (DND) and may be considered in the Medium-Lift Acquisition Project,

under the AFP Modernization Program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

Not to offend anyone, but the CN295 is pretty much an EADS CASA C-295 built by Indonesia. Not much to brag about. Although it is the biggest plane Indonesia has built, so yeah, that's good.


----------



## Zero_wing

It will be a good addition to the transport fleet of the PAF along with the Spartans we be getting from Italy


----------



## Nike

Fsjal said:


> Not to offend anyone, but the CN295 is pretty much an EADS CASA C-295 built by Indonesia. Not much to brag about. Although it is the biggest plane Indonesia has built, so yeah, that's good.



Nothing to worry, because that's the fact if PTDI are the main respective agent for CN 295 plane for Pasific region. Are your country interested enough for the acQuisition of new medium military cargo aircraft like C295?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

madokafc said:


> Nothing to worry, because that's the fact if PTDI are the main respective agent for CN 295 plane for Pasific region. Are your country interested enough for the acQuisition of new medium military cargo aircraft like C295?



5 would be good. Also, a maritime patrol version would be good as well


----------



## nufix

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *The military plays combined arms war games*
> Iis Gindarsah, Jakarta | Opinion | Tue, May 21 2013, 10:47 AM
> 
> 
> *The Indonesian Military (TNI) is conducting a large-scale war game codenamed &#8220;Wibawa Yudha II&#8221; from May 6-29. The military drill involves tens of thousands of troops, hundreds of military vehicles, dozens of warships and planes.*
> 
> *Likewise, the Army&#8217;s recent acquisition of Javelin man-portable anti-tank missiles may lead to operational innovations for the future employment of Leopard-2 main-battle-tanks. As the infantry units rely on new but similar means to repel the enemy tanks, the field commander could launch a tank maneuver into the enemy&#8217;s operational depth in order to capture &#8220;soft&#8221; targets including artillery, logistical supplies, command and control assets.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The military plays combined arms war games | The Jakarta Post



*Raytheon / Lockheed Martin JAVELIN Joint Venture, Tucson, Ariz., was awarded a firm-fixed-price contract with a maximum value of $53,367,877* for the procurement of Javelin Block I Tactical Missile Rounds for the Army, Marine Corps and in support of foreign military sales (FMS). *A portion of this contract will support FMS for Jordan and Indonesia.* A combination of fiscal 2010 and fiscal 2013 Procurement funds are being obligated on this award. The Army Contracting Command, Redstone Arsenal, Ala., is the contracting activity (W31P4Q-13-C-0129).

Defense.gov: Contracts for Wednesday, May 22, 2013


----------



## nufix

Fsjal said:


> Not to offend anyone, but the CN295 is pretty much an EADS CASA C-295 built by Indonesia. Not much to brag about. Although it is the biggest plane Indonesia has built, so yeah, that's good.



Not "pretty much", C295 itself is a further development of Spanish-Indonesian joint project of CN235, going from there both EADS CASA and PT DI shared the blueprints for the CN235 and its successors such as C295, later it becomes CN when it is manufactured in Indonesia. (N stands for Nurtanio which is a code for any plane that is designed and built by and in Indonesia or having Indonesia as one of the contributing country in designing the plane in the first time, for planes that only built under licenses, the N would be placed in front of the original production code like NBell or NB 412 which is originated from Bell and NAS 332 which is originated from AS 332 Super Puma).

And it is not the biggest plane Indonesia has built, the biggest plane (by size) Indonesia has built is N250.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

economy matters alot.
since Indonesia GDP is close to a trillion.with a defence budget around 20billions dollars.indonesia can build its military at a surprising pace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

farhan_9909 said:


> economy matters alot.
> since Indonesia GDP is close to a trillion.with a defence budget around 20billions dollars.indonesia can build its military at a surprising pace.



Of course, but one can't easily forget that Indonesia just became one of G20 for less than half a decade, means that the foundation of economy itself is not yet strong. To maintain growth and stability of the economy, Indonesia should put the investment for the infrastructure and energy at top to match the demands from rapidly growing industries such as bridges, highways, ports, airports, electricity, waterways and so on, the project itself known as MP3EI is projected to eat more than USD 500 billion and should be completed before 2025 (SBY Appeals to APEC Leaders to Invest in Indonesia). 

So the money is simply going for strengthening economic foundation first before competing heavily on military.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*CN295 on ASEAN Tour to Show its Capabilities and Efficiency*





_CN295 will make visits to Philippines, Brunei Darussalam, Vietnam, Thailand, Myanmar and Malaysia (photo : Guillermo Granger)_

*Airbus Military and PTDI promoting transport aircraft in the ASEAN region.*

A CN295 military transport aircraft of the Indonesian Ministry of Defense will be making a tour around six ASEAN countries to promote the capabilities and efficiency of the transport aircraft that PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) and Airbus Military are producing jointly. The aircraft will make visits to Philippines, Brunei Darussalam, Vietnam, Thailand, Myanmar and Malaysia between 22nd and 31st of May.

The C295, denominated CN295 in the Indonesian Ministry of Defense, is a medium-sized multirole airlifter for both civic and military use. The tour, organized by the Indonesian Ministry of Defense, PTDI and Airbus Military, and led by Vice Minister Sjafrie Sjamsuddien, will showcase the benefits of the aircraft which is optimally suited for the wide range of humanitarian and defence tasks that ASEAN Governments need to cover. These missions include military transport, emergency response and medical evacuation, search and rescue, maritime patrol, or even more complex missions such as anti-submarine warfare or electronic surveillance missions.

The visits will also allow explanations on the specific capabilities of the CN235 and the NC212i, an upgraded version of the C212 launched in November 2012 between PTDI and Airbus Military with new avionics and autopilot systems as well as an increased passenger seating, increasing its cost efficiency significantly.

The Indonesia Air Force currently has two CN295s in operation out of the nine units ordered from PTDI. By 2015, all of the nine units will be in service in Indonesia, with deliveries to the Indonesian Ministry of Defense taking place from the delivery centre and a final assembly line that Airbus Military and PTDI are setting up in Bandung, Indonesia, as a direct result of PTDI&#8217;s and Airbus Military&#8217;s Strategic Partnership signed in 2011.

In total, over 120 C295s have been ordered world-wide from Airbus Military and currently almost 100 are in operation with countries such as Algeria, Brazil, Chile, Colombia, Czech Republic, Egypt, Finland, Ghana, Jordan, Kazakhstan, Mexico, Poland, Portugal and Spain.

Meanwhile, the CN235 and NC212, with sales of over 270 and 470 respectively, are operating successfully in over 30 countries in the world. The operators of CN295, CN235 and NC212 are extremely satisfied with the reliability, capability, and robustness of the aircraft, which are extremely easy to operate even in hostile and difficult environments. As a result, the aircraft currently have the clear leadership in this segment.

CN295 on ASEAN tour to show its capabilities and efficiency - Airbus Military





_Ground crew and mechanics stand beside the Indonesian-made CN295 military transport aircraft before it takes off from Villamor Airbase in Pasay City on Friday, May 24. Indonesia is promoting the transport plane in the ASEAN region to enhance international cooperation. The CN295 is medium-sized multi-role aircraft for both civil and military use. AFP/Noel Celis_





A ground crew personnel watches an Indonesian made CN295 military transport aircraft before it takes off from Villamor Air Base in Manila on Friday. Indonesia is promoting the CN295 transport aircraft as a medium-sized, multi-role aircraft for both civil and military use. Photo by Noel Celis, AFP,05/24/2013 9:00 PM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AViet

Is the aircraft completely built in Indonesia, or still with imported parts (not including engine)? I hope that Vietnam will buy your aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scobydoo

AViet said:


> Is the aircraft completely built in Indonesia, or still with imported parts (not including engine)? I hope that Vietnam will buy your aircraft.









credit: MrBhass @kaskus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

AViet said:


> Is the aircraft completely built in Indonesia, or still with imported parts (not including engine)? I hope that Vietnam will buy your aircraft.



Everything is built in Indonesia, except the engine though and avionics, the engine is still imported from Pratt & Whitney using two turboprop PW 127G and the avionics are from Honeywell, both EADS CASA and PT DI are doing cross manufacturing for CN 295 as each company works with similar blueprints. But Indonesia is working for copies through reverse engineering for avionics, and hopefully soon for engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

TNI-AU new Grob planes




















4 will arrive next month.

Grob G-120 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inoyasha2

*Vietnam, Indonesia to boost defense ties*
18:41, May 27, 2013

HANOI, May 27 (Xinhua) -- Vietnam and Indonesia should establish a strategic dialogue on national defense policy at deputy ministerial level to realize their 2010 cooperation Memorandum of Understanding, said Vietnamese Defense Minister Phung Quang Thanh.

The defense official made the proposal at a reception for Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin, Deputy Minister of National Defense of Indonesia, in Vietnam's capital Hanoi on Monday, reported state- owned Voice of Vietnam.

For his part, Sjamsoeddin said that *Indonesia has established a training centre for its peacekeeping force and is willing to share its experience with Vietnam in the field.*

The two sides agreed on the need to enhance the exchange of officers at all levels and cooperation in defense industry.

On the occasion, Sjamsoeddin introduced to General Thanh on military aircraft CN-295, a transportation plane that uses Airbus components and is assembled by Indonesia's PT Dirgantara Group, on which the Deputy Minister and his entourage flew to Vietnam this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmad_Yusuf

I have a question for anyone on here that is currently serving the TNI. I have seen pictures of Indonesian troops in US style digital camouflage uniforms and wanted to know is the TNI completely changing over to the digital camouflage or is it just for certain spec ops units and the military at large will continue with the DPM style that has served them well for years now? Terima kasih for any help that you can give me.


----------



## Nike

Ahmad_Yusuf said:


> I have a question for anyone on here that is currently serving the TNI. I have seen pictures of Indonesian troops in US style digital camouflage uniforms and wanted to know is the TNI completely changing over to the digital camouflage or is it just for certain spec ops units and the military at large will continue with the DPM style that has served them well for years now? Terima kasih for any help that you can give me.




















about this DPM, our Kostrad will use those DPM and right now several battalyon in Kostrad is in process of changing their DPM.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmad_Yusuf

I hope yours are of a better quality. Ours stink, for the lack of a better word. Thank you again.


----------



## MARDER8

nice BDU I like it....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VietHome

nufix said:


> Everything is built in Indonesia, except the engine though and avionics, the engine is still imported from Pratt & Whitney using two turboprop PW 127G and the avionics are from Honeywell, both EADS CASA and PT DI are doing cross manufacturing for CN 295 as each company works with similar blueprints. But Indonesia is working for copies through reverse engineering for avionics, and hopefully soon for engines.


Very attractive offer to Vietnam considering the plane's capabilities, modern aviation, and engines. I wonder how much a unit cost, Vietnam should consider this plane to replace our aging An fleet. Furthermore, what is its minimum airstrip length for take-off/landing? This is very important for us to bring supplies to the airfileds on our islands. 

I do hope this deal go through. We can have 5-10 of these. Airbus Military has a good reputation and they have been selling the plane in Europe. Indonesia should sell these as a discounted price so that we can secure further deals in the future.  It's good to see ASEAN finally moves on military cooperation. 

I'm amazed at how fast the defense industry has grown in Indonesia. You guys have been able to partly build ships and planes already, while Vietnam is still lacking at the plane department. Your force also has a good mix of Russia and Europe's equipment, a model that Vietnam is trying to follow as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

VietHome said:


> Very attractive offer to Vietnam considering the plane's capabilities, modern aviation, and engines. I wonder how much a unit cost, Vietnam should consider this plane to replace our aging An fleet. Furthermore, what is its minimum airstrip length for take-off/landing? This is very important for us to bring supplies to the airfileds on our islands.
> 
> I do hope this deal go through. We can have 5-10 of these. Airbus Military has a good reputation and they have been selling the plane in Europe. Indonesia should sell these as a discounted price so that we can secure further deals in the future.  It's good to see ASEAN finally moves on military cooperation.
> 
> I'm amazed at how fast the defense industry has grown in Indonesia. You guys have been able to partly build ships and planes already, while Vietnam is still lacking at the plane department. Your force also has a good mix of Russia and Europe's equipment, a model that Vietnam is trying to follow as well.



Take-off distance (S/L, ISA, MTOW at 50 ft) 962 m 
Landing Distance (S/L, ISA, MTOW at 50 ft) 774 m 

The C/CN 295, as its predecessor the CN 235, is a medium lift aircraft which designed to land on short and unpaved runways as in remote islands and mountainous areas, particularly in Indonesian remote bases in border islands. 

You can compare the C/CN 295 and its peer Alenia C 27 Spartan for a better picture since both of them are medium tactical lift aircraft:

Comparing C295 vs. C-27J as tactical transport aircraft

C/CN 295





Alenia C 27 Spartan






We'll try to compare the main contenders in the segment of intratheater airlifters on the base of technical facts. 

1. CABIN 

Length (m): C295 has 15.73 vs. C-27J has 10.53 --> C295 has the best mark 
Floor Area (m2): C295 has 37.12 vs. C-27J has 25.8 --> C295 has the best mark 
Volume (m3): C295 has 64 vs. C-27J has 58 --> C295 has the best mark 
Troops: C295 has 71 vs. C-27J has 46 --> C295 has the best mark 
Paratroops: C295 has 50 vs. C-27J has 32 --> C295 has the best mark 
Pallets (88" x 108"): C295 has 5 vs. C-27J has 3 --> C295 has the best mark 
Stretchers: C295 has 24 vs. C-27J has 18 --> C295 has the best mark 
Roller System: C295 has 4 row (like C-130) vs. C-27J has 3 --> C295 has the best mark 

2. PERFORMANCE 

Range (nm): C295 has 3000 vs. C-27J has 3000 --> Equal marks 
Runway required (ft / 5000kg / 1000nm): C295 has 2290 vs C-27J has 2750 --> C295 has the best mark, it has better STOL capability. 
Trips needed for deployment of Rapid Reaction Force - unpaved runway (800 troops / 200 t in 48h): C295 has 37 vs. C-27J has 89 --> C295 has the best mark 
Soft Runway Capability (CBR): C295 has 2 vs. C-27J has 4 --> C295 has the best mark 
Payload range (t): C295 has 9 vs. C-27J has 9 --> Equal marks 
Fuel consumption (max. ferry range / litre): C295 has 7700 vs. C-27J has 12300 --> C295 has the best mark, it offers fuel savings and therefore cost savings.
Endurance: C295 has 12 hours vs. C-27J has 10 --> C295 has the best mark, it offers 2 hours more search and rescue time. 
MMH/FH: C295 has 1.14 vs. C-27J has > 7 --> C295 has the best mark 
FAA Certified: C295 YES vs. C-27J NO --> C295 is the only fully certified 
Maritime proven: C295 (and CN235) is used in more than 12 countries vs. C-27J not one--> C295 is the clear winner. 

*Conclusion: *

According to the previous technical data, I think that is clear that C295 is superior than C-27J. 


Beyond these facts, the superior multi-role C295 is proven in: 

- Troop / paratrooper transport 
- Cargo (pallets / equipment) 
- Medical evacuation 
- SAR 
- Maritime patrol 
- Passengers

Flaps - Aviación - Aviation - Luftfahrt - Aviazione: Comparing Airbus C295 vs. Alenia C-27J Spartan as tactical transport aircraft

C/CN 295 is also can be used as platform for many types of mission such as the AEW or ASuW







*Indonesian CN 295s*






*Vietnam military officials posing for a photo with CN 295 *(Sorry, the photo quality ist kaputt)








I think Vietnam's military industry is running fast too, you have rolled out the first combatant ships built in Vietnamese shipyards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AViet

I think Vietnam's military industry is running fast too, you have rolled out the first combatant ships built in Vietnamese shipyards 




[/QUOTE]

Vietnam have been building military and warships for years. Once Vietnamese ship building industry have been ranked No.5 in the world (behind only China, Japan, Korea and some European country), so I think building ships based on foreign design and blueprints is not a difficult task.
But TT400TP (HQ-272 above) is the first gunboat which was almost completely engineered and designed in Vietnam.


----------



## nufix

AViet said:


> Vietnam have been building military and warships for years. Once Vietnamese ship building industry have been ranked No.5 in the world (behind only China, Japan, Korea and some European country), so I think building ships based on foreign design and blueprints is not a difficult task.
> But TT400TP (HQ-272 above) is the first gunboat which was almost completely engineered and designed in Vietnam.


[/QUOTE]

not some european, but Philippines. Phl's Cebu shipyards are known for their capability in building big ships. Congratulation then, I hope Vietnamese shipyards may continue to produce warships until reaching the full military stage. It is a poor thing that Indonesian shipyards are turned to focus mainly for domestic use as we are a islands country.


----------



## Zarvan

not some european, but Philippines. Phl's Cebu shipyards are known for their capability in building big ships. Congratulation then, I hope Vietnamese shipyards may continue to produce warships until reaching the full military stage. It is a poor thing that Indonesian shipyards are turned to focus mainly for domestic use as we are a islands country.[/QUOTE]
Sir you really need to focus on getting most latest fighter jets as soon as possible Sir by the way are their chances of any big fighter jets orders in near future ?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia to create its own cyber-army*

Indo-Asian News Service, May 29, 2013






The Indonesian defence ministry plans to create a special force called "cyber-army" to tackle attacks by hackers against the state's Internet portals and websites.

A senior official at the ministry said that it would propose a law to legalize the operation of the "cyber-army". The plan to set up the special force was formulated after rampant attacks against government Internet portals and websites were reported during the last three years, reported Xinhua.

Pos M. Hutabarat, director general of security potentials at the ministry, said that there is an urgent need for a law to create the "cyber-army" in Indonesia.

According to Pos, the "cyber-army" will be manned by uniformed soldiers specially trained in information technology.

He said that similar cyber units are already operational in several countries, including the US, China, South Korea and Iran.

Indonesian Defence Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said earlier that establishment of the task force would need the full support of the Communication and Information Ministry.

The ministry is expected to provide telecommunication infrastructure management system, equipment and trainers for the members of the proposed "cyber-army", Purnomo added.

"The Communication and Information ministry has the capacity to build up the cyber security," he said, adding that the "cyber-army" unit is planned to be embedded in the navy, the army and the air force.

Communications and Information Minister Tifatul Sembiring said earlier that websites of Indonesia's state ministries and agencies have received more than 36.6 million cyber attacks from hackers in the last three years.

He said that his ministry is in a process of building a system called "National Cyber Security" to protect websites of government institutions and agencies.

Indonesia to create its own cyber-army | NDTV Gadgets

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nufix

> Six Indonesian Pilot passes 1st phase training with T-50 Golden Eagle. May 2nd,2013
> 1st phase is Transition and Instruction Training. Next phase is 2nd phase Tactical Air Combat use ROKAF TA-50, then on July 2013 3rd phase T-50i Familiarization use Indonesian T-50i.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Malaysia interested in Indonesian-made CN295 planes*

Fri, May 31 2013 22:47 |






_CN295 transport plane_

_ This is a good initial step for the two neighboring Asean member states." _


Kuala Lumpur (ANTARA News) - The Malaysian government has expressed keen interest in buying Indonesian-made CN295 military transport aircraft, considering it is very competitive particularly in Southeast Asia, Indonesian Deputy Defense Minister Lt. Gen. (ret) Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin said.

"The presence of the Malaysian air force chief and other air force and police officers (in the road show) indicates that they have great interest in making an observation of CN295 aircraft," Sjafrie said on the sidelines of CN295 military transport aircraft road show at Subang airport in Malaysia on Friday.

Sjafrie said he had earlier met with Malaysian counterpart who responded positively to a plan for an observation of CN295.

"This is a good initial step for the two neighboring Asean member states," he said.

But he stopped short of revealing how many CN295s the Malaysian government was interested to buy.

Besides Malaysia, Sjafrie said other Asean member states to which he had visited such as the Philippines, Brunei Darussalam, Thailand and Myanmar also had given positive responses to the aircraft whose several parts of components were produced domestically.

"During my trip to a number of Asean member states, they gave positive responses to the aircraft. In the Philippines, we also took part in a limited tender. In Thailand, Myanmar and Vietnam, the aircraft also has good market prospect," he said.

The CN295 is made by state aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) in Bandung, West Java.

Asked about the financing of the aircraft`s production, he said PT DI had good capacity so it would not be a problem for banks to support it.

"About funds, it is not difficult for PT DI because it has good capacity and even many of its products have penetrated the global market. Several of its products such as wings has been exported to Spain and other 14 countries," he said.

PT DI President Director Budi Santoso meanwhile said the company was focusing on fulfilling the Indonesian military (TNI)`s order.

"Hopefully, the TNI`s order can be met this year. After that, we will meet orders from neighboring countries," he said.
(T.N004/S012/B003)

Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © 2013

Antara News : Malaysia interested in Indonesian-made CN295 planes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Just pictures: Photos of Kopaska (Frogmen) Counter-Terror simulation near Suramadu Bridge.*




































http://www.centroone.com/photo/2013/y/simulasi-penanganan-terorisme-di-suramadu/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inoyasha2

*US to step up military ties with Indonesia*

The United States will step up its military cooperation with Indonesia, Defence Secretary Chuck Hagel said in Singapore on Friday after meeting his Indonesian counterpart Purnomo Yusgiantoro.

"The two leaders reaffirmed the importance of deepening ties (and) reviewed progress made in recent years *to increase exercises and training, as well as regular defense policy dialogues*," Pentagon spokesman George Little said after the meeting.

The two defence ministers met on the sidelines of Singapore's annual security forum, the Shangri-La Dialogue, organised by the London-based International Institute for Strategic Studies (IISS).

Hagel recalled the importance of respect for human rights as a prerequisite for deeper military ties and "discussed American support for Indonesia's military modernisation, including through US foreign military sales," Little said.

US interest in boosting military ties with Indonesia is *in line with President Barack Obama's "pivot", or strategic shift*, to the Pacific region announced in January 2012 after a decade of wars in Afghanistan and Iraq.

Obama, who spent part of his childhood in Indonesia, put a priority in his first term on building ties with the world's most populous Muslim-majority country, which has quickly embraced democracy since the 1990s.

While some experts see the warming ties as more rhetorical than substantive, the United States has notably boosted relations with Indonesia's military after earlier concerns about a special forces unit's human right record.






*taken form *bangkokpost*, my post still under 30 so i cant post the url yet. 

**US Defense Secretary* Chuck Hagel arrives at the opening of the 12th Asia Security Summit Shangri-La Dialogue 2013 in Singapore on May 31, 2013. The United States will step up its military cooperation with Indonesia, Hagel said in Singapore on Friday after meeting his Indonesian counterpart Purnomo Yusgiantoro.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inoyasha2

*Indonesia, Malaysia to have joint military exercise in June*
14:30, May 28, 2013

JAKARTA, May 28 (Xinhua) -- Indonesia and Malaysian militaries are to jointly conduct military exercise in North Sumatra of Indonesia from *June 7 to 12*, a senior Indonesian military official said here on Tuesday.

Vice Admiral Widodo, deputy assistant for Indonesian military commander said that the exercise was aimed at boosting professionalism of military officers from both countries.

Officers from the two countries are expected to exchange their expertise and experience, he said.

"Carry out the exercise well to reach the goal of the event," Widodo told Indonesian participants here.

"Use the momentum of Indonesia-Malaysia joint exercise to share knowledge, as an effort to boost skill and professionalism," he said.

Military in the region, including those from Indonesia and Malaysia, face great challenges, such as terrorism and transnational crimes, he noted. 



taken from *People Daily Online*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad1969

Hi guys,

The figures above are completely misleading and not correct (the source of this comparison is EADS!!). 
C295 has limited fuselage height (6,3'' vs 8,6'' for C27J). C295 is not a cargo aircraft is just a civilian project that has been reconverted for military use. Performances are very poor and the Limited space of the fuselage a major issue.
P.S.
The picture of the C27j you posted is of a...G222 (built in 1978)
Thanks


----------



## Fsjal

How many will Indonesia will get for the CN295?


----------



## nufix

Ahmad1969 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The figures above are completely misleading and *not correct* (the source of this comparison is EADS!!).
> C295 has limited fuselage height (6,3'' vs 8,6'' for C27J). C295 is not a cargo aircraft is just a civilian project that has been reconverted for military use. Performances are very poor and the Limited space of the fuselage a major issue.
> P.S.
> The picture of the C27j you posted is of a...G222 (built in 1978)
> Thanks



Red: Explain further because the data are similar to this one which is directly issued by Airbus itself: http://www.c295.ca/wp-content/uploads/C295-Comparison-Chartmay26.pdf

Blue: The fuselage height indeed enables C27 J spartan to carry larger-bulkier shaped cargoes, but the longer floor the C295 has, may suit containerized cargoes better as well as enabling the plane to carry more troops. Unlike C 27 J, C/CN 295 is designed to be multi platform where C 27 J is designed mainly as lift-aircraft, that's why there are many similarities between C 130 Hercules and C 27 Spartan. But does C 130 or C 27 J also perform submarine hunting or perform AEW mission, the way C/CN 295 does MPA, AEW, and ASuW? Nope. 

Green: Of course, the CN 235 (the predecessor of (C/CN 295) itself when it was firstly designed, was mainly for civilian purposes as the main aim for Indonesia at that time is to provide cheaper option of aircraft to connect the main islands with remote islands. But then, the idea of modifying and converting CN 235 into military version was born and CN 235 became one of the most saleable medium lift aircraft. There's nothing wrong with modifying civilian-designed aircraft to be military aircraft as long as the mission that is going to be performed will not be too far from its primary function, after all, either the civilian versions and the military ones have similar task; to carry people and drop supplies. Is it stupid to convert a civilian-use designed Boeing 747 to be a full military specs aircraft like the one that is being used by U.S president? No.

Orange: G222 is the basic model of C 27 J, C 27 J itself is an advanced model of G222. The same thing goes for C/CN 295 which is an advanced and extended version of CN 235 built in early 1980's. Both planes are advanced variants of each earlier model that was built in almost similar time.

Yellow: Explain further.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

Fsjal said:


> How many will Indonesia will get for the CN295?



The first batch is consisted of one squadron of 16 units. The further acquisition will be added to MEF phase two defense white paper in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scobydoo

buset dah.... pake klonengan buat ngejelekin produk indonesia.


----------



## nufix

scobydoo said:


> buset dah.... pake klonengan buat ngejelekin produk indonesia.



haha biarin, yang gituan mah paling juga mabur pas dikasih jawaban sederet gitu.


----------



## nufix

*OSI to support Indonesian Navy&#8217;s Type 209 submarine programme*






30 May 2013 - OSI Maritime Systems (OSI) has been awarded a contract by Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) to deliver integrating navigation and tactical systems in support of the Indonesian Navy's Type 209 diesel submarine programme.

Under the contract, the company will deliver three integrating navigation and tactical systems, as well as ECPINS-W Sub software to DSME for installation on three Type 209 diesel submarines for the Indonesian Navy.

Specifically designed to meet unique requirements of subsurface navigation, the ECPINS-W Sub software is an International Maritime Organization (IMO) approved electronic chart display and information system (ECDIS) and is compliant with the Nato WECDIS STANAG 4564.

The software will enable the crew to navigate the submarine in the most challenging conditions, both dived and on the surface, while providing enhanced situational awareness and navigational safety.

Powered by a diesel electric propulsion system based on four MTU 12V 396 diesel engines with four alternators and one Siemens 3.7MW motor, the Type 209 submarines feature non-hull-penetrating mast and surface-search radar.

Equipped with a Saab Grintek Avionics electronic support measures system, the submarines in this class are armed with 533mm bow torpedo tubes.

A sonar suite is also installed on the submarine, comprising an Atlas Elektronik CSU 90 hull-mounted passive and active search-and-attack sonar and flank sonar arrays.

Previously, the Indonesian Navy awarded a contract to Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) to build three type 209 submarines in a move to modernise its capabilities in line with other countries across the Asia-Pacific region.

Under the contract, DSME will construct two submarines in South Korea in partnership with shipbuilder PT PAL and the third submarine will be built at PT PAL's facilities in Surabaya, Indonesia.

OSI to support Indonesian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

> * US to step up military ties with Indonesia*
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-...-news-discussion-thread-25.html#ixzz2V0UPVZoC



May the friendship between two country remain good.

*US offers to sell weapons to support RI&#8217;s military modernization*
Veeramalla Anjaiah, The Jakarta Post, Singapore | World | Sat, June 01 2013, 6:49 PM





_The United States will step up its military cooperation with Indonesia, Defence Secretary Chuck Hagel said in Singapore on Friday after meeting his Indonesian counterpart Purnomo Yusgiantoro - PHOTO : REUTERS_

In a significant development in the fast growing ties between Washington and Jakarta, the United States said on Friday night that it would enhance military cooperation with Indonesia and support the archipelagic nation&#8217;s military modernization through US military sales.

Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro met the new US Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel on the sidelines of the Shangri-La Dialogue in Singapore on Friday night. It was the first meeting between the two.

"They reaffirmed the importance of deepening ties in support of the US-Indonesia Comprehensive Partnership, an initiative of presidents Barack Obama and Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, calling for closer ties between our two governments and societies,&#8221; Pentagon spokesperson George Little said after the bilateral meeting.

However, according to Little, Hagel emphasized the importance of human rights accountability to sustain the momentum in defense ties between both countries.

Hagel invited Purnomo to Washington for further discussions.

US offers to sell weapons to support RI


*RI calls for strategic military modernization transparency*
Veeramalla Anjaiah, The Jakarta Post, Singapore | World | Sat, June 01 2013, 10:17 PM






The ongoing military modernization programs in many Asian countries have the potential to create mistrust, miscalculations and tensions in the region. To avoid this, there should be strategic
transparency in the region, says a top Indonesian defense official.

&#8220;We should be mindful that there are indeed inherent perceptional sensitivities in military build-ups that could create miscalculations,misjudgment and mistrust,&#8221; Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said at The Shangri-La Dialogue in Singapore on Saturday.

Speaking at the third plenary session along with Australian Defense Minister Stephen Smith and the United Kingdom&#8217;s Secretary of State for Defense Philip Hammond, Purnomo said that strategic transparency could and should be performed at many levels.

&#8220; First and foremost, transparency begins at home with an open and democratic system of government. A system where the defense budget is openly debated at the legislative level, where weaponry choices become public discourse and where military procurements are scrutinized by
the media,&#8221; Purnomo said.

Bilateral defense and security dialogue, Purnomo continued, could also serve as effective instruments to promote transparency. He commended Australia&#8217;s move to consult with its neighbors in formulating its defense policies and strategies.

Echoing a similar view, Smith said that Australia considered military modernization a natural part of any country&#8217;s economic development. But there was an urgent need to transparently disclose the
details of military modernization programs.

&#8220;Australia will continue to encourage all countries to be open about their defense policies, procurement plans and military planning&#8221;.

Australia unveiled its 2013 Defense White Paper on May 3, 2013. Indonesia, according to Purnomo, is currently in the process of preparing its next defense white paper. Indonesia published its last Defense White Paper in 2008.

RI calls for strategic military modernization transparency | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmad_Yusuf

As costly as US weapon systems are and all the political "strings" that come with buying american weapons i hope Indonesia keeps an open mind and buys what's best for the military and not what's best for the americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

*Indonesian Navy Tour In Somalia Water, Guarding Indonesian Ships from Pirates; A Rescue for Hijacked MV Sinar Kudus Cargo Ship.*

Credit to: tommyfariz@kaskus







> An Indonesian LPD, KRI Banjarmasin 592, acting as support and command center for Indonesian navy fleet in Somalia Water.









> An Indonesian Navy Frigate KRI AHP 355 while cruising.









> Indonesian Navy Fleet in Somalian Water.









> Indonesian Navy Frigate









> On Board Briefing With Indonesian Navy Officers









> Indonesian Navy Naval Crews and Marines Training On Deck









> Indonesian Navy Naval Crews and Marines Training On Deck









> Indonesian Navy Naval Crews and Marines Posing for Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

*Part II, Rescuing Indonesian Cargo Ship MV Sinar Kudus*







> Indonesian Flagged Cargo Ship MV Sinar Kudus Captured On Camera From An Air Surveillance Aircraft









> Indonesian Navy's Marines Approaching MV Sinar Kudus With 2 Sea Raiders groups









> Somalian Pirates










> Indonesian Navy Marines Surrounding The Ship









> Indonesian Navy's Marines Sniper Giving Long Range Fire Support









> One of Pirates Boats got Captured By Indonesian Navy's Sea Raiders









> Indonesian Navy Frigates KRI AHP 355 and KRI SRI 352 escorting MV Sinar Kudus after was rescued.









> Indonesian Navy Marines Sea Raider talking to MV Sinar Kudus crew after the ship was rescued.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inoyasha2

*RI calls for strategic military modernization transparency*
_Veeramalla Anjaiah, Singapore_
Sat, June 01 2013, 10:17 PM


The ongoing military modernization programs in many Asian countries have the potential to create mistrust, miscalculations and tensions in the region. To avoid this, there should be strategic
transparency in the region, says a top Indonesian defense official.

We should be mindful that there are indeed inherent perceptional sensitivities in military build-ups that could create miscalculations,misjudgment and mistrust, Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said at The Shangri-La Dialogue in Singapore on Saturday.

*Speaking at the third plenary session along with Australian Defense Minister Stephen Smith and the United Kingdoms Secretary of State for Defense Philip Hammond, Purnomo said that strategic transparency could and should be performed at many levels.*

 First and foremost, transparency begins at home with an open and democratic system of government. A system where the defense budget is openly debated at the legislative level, where weaponry choices become public discourse and where military procurements are scrutinized by
the media, Purnomo said.

Bilateral defense and security dialogue, Purnomo continued, could also serve as effective instruments to promote transparency. He commended Australias move to consult with its neighbors in formulating its defense policies and strategies.

Echoing a similar view, Smith said that Australia considered military modernization a natural part of any countrys economic development. But there was an urgent need to transparently disclose the
details of military modernization programs.

Australia will continue to encourage all countries to be open about their defense policies, procurement plans and military planning.

Australia unveiled its 2013 Defense White Paper on May 3, 2013. Indonesia, according to Purnomo, is currently in the process of preparing its next defense white paper. Indonesia published its last Defense White Paper in 2008.



*taken from *JakartaPost *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*No urgency for military conscription*
Yuliasri Perdani, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Mon, June 03 2013, 11:12 AM


Rights groups are strongly opposed to the proposal for mandatory military service, saying that the plan would compromise the capability of the Indonesian Military (TNI) and that training from the program could easily be abused by subversive organizations.

The conscription proposal, included in the draft bill on an auxiliary reserve for national defense, provides a legal basis for the government to recruit and train civilians and mobilize them for combat purposes.

Article 8 (3) of the draft bill, for instance, stipulates that civil servants and laborers must join the auxiliary reserve (of the Army, the Navy or the Air Force) when they are qualified.

Al Araf of human rights group Imparsial, the Indonesian human rights monitor, said there is no urgency to introduce military service in the near future.

&#8220;According to the defense white paper issued in 2008, there is only the smallest chance of a major security threat in the next 10 to 50 years,&#8221; Al Araf said on Sunday.

Rather than spending on conscription, Al Araf believes the government should invest more on the TNI&#8217;s capabilities.

&#8220;Rather than spending so much on an auxiliary reserve, the government must focus on bolstering the main component: the TNI. We need to upgrade obsolete equipment and radically improve soldiers&#8217; living standards,&#8221; he said.

Chairman of the Indonesian Police Watch (IPW) Neta S. Pane said that conscripts could easily be recruited by vigilante groups and would be more effective members of such groups.

&#8220;This plan could be a risk to public order. What if people who join the auxiliary reserve become a members of paramilitary of vigilante groups? Or are abused for short-term gain?&#8221; he said.

Defense expert Andi Wijayanto of the University of Indonesia supports the plan, arguing that by 2029, 165,000 individuals for the auxiliary reserve will be needed to be part of the national defense system.

Andi said that the number of individuals conscripted to the TNI&#8217;s auxiliary reserve would barely make a dent in the total number of the workforce, which stood at 118 million last year.

He also said that the plan would not add to the state budget.

&#8220;These people will only get one and a half months of training and if, after five years there is no national security threat, they are to free to go or to reapply. This will not be a drain on the state budget,&#8221; Andi told The Jakarta Post on Sunday.

Former TNI commander Gen. (ret.) Endriartono Sutarto said the conscription plan would benefit the civilians involved in the program.

&#8220;Should there be an external threat, the government will do everything to resolve it. But if diplomacy fails, we must engage in war. In this last resort, we must deploy all of our potential, including civilians, so they must be prepared,&#8221; he said.

The House of Representatives plans to deliberate the auxiliary reserve bill soon after the passage of the national security bill.

The national security bill has an article mandating the creation of an auxiliary reserve.

&#8220;The national security bill is being deliberated by a House special committee. If the government approves this bill, we can move on to the deliberation of the conscription bill,&#8221; said lawmaker T.B. Hasanuddin of the Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle (PDI-P).

No urgency for military conscription | The Jakarta Post

Till this day I never understood why country still uses Conscript? Even though they are inferior in every way compared to the regular. If the country is hurting for personnel's why don't they just hire Mercenaries. They're more cheaper & effective than relying on Conscript

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *No urgency for military conscription*
> Yuliasri Perdani, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Mon, June 03 2013, 11:12 AM
> 
> Till this day I never understood why country still uses Conscript? Even though they are inferior in every way compared to the regular. If the country is hurting for personnel's why don't they just hire Mercenaries. They're more cheaper & effective than relying on Conscript



Conscription enables the country to have able bodies to be sent somewhere in times of desperate needs to mobilize men in mass number such as war. Training the people from zero until can shoot properly and run for at least 6 km in a certain amount of time needs at least 6 months, throwing grenades and calculating mortar ranges need more time, it is not effective to only train the countrymen when the war comes as in war the number of existing regular troops would be cut fast. It would be better to prepare the countrymen before the war happens so that the country can replace dead troops with reinforcement in a short time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Julian Rachman

i think the problem why conscription still can't be implemented in Indonesia is human right's ,and peoples ego. and of course not all of the countrymen would accept something like conscription applied widely.
mohon bantuannya yaa masbro nufix & reashot.......kalo saya ada kata-2 yg salah mohon diingatkan...


----------



## Inoyasha2

*US woos RI, China offensive on S. China Sea*
_Veeramalla Anjaiah, The Jakarta Post, Singapore _
Mon, June 03 2013, 11:14 AM


While China took a combined offensive and persuasive approach when talking about its role in the South China Sea, *US Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel singled-out Indonesia during a two-day international dialog on security and defense* here.

Indonesia must play a strategic role in maintaining regional order and the US wants to build a strong relationship with the archipelagic nation, the Pentagon chief said over the weekend.

As a large, diverse and democratic country, Indonesia has a key role in helping lead this region, Hagel said at the first plenary session of the Shangri-La Dialogue in Singapore on Saturday.

The United States and Indonesia  the worlds largest Muslim-majority nation  are building new habits of cooperation that reflect a shared vision for a peaceful and prosperous region, Hagel said in his speech. 

The United States and Indonesia are working together on humanitarian assistance and disaster response, maritime security, international peacekeeping and combating transnational threats

Hagel also mentioned that it was the long-term US strategy to build strong relationships with rising powers such as India, Indonesia and China as part of its pivot or rebalancing to Asia. 

Meanwhile, the Associated Press reported that China on Sunday deflected criticism over its actions in several maritime disputes with its neighbors and defended its relationship with North Korea.

Lt. Gen. Qi Jianguo, deputy chief of the Peoples Liberation Army, reiterated at an annual security conference in Singapore that the Chinese government and military only seek peaceful development and that other countries should not view its strengthening military as a threat.

China is embroiled in a series of running disputes with its neighbors, including with Japan that soured bilateral relations and with several countries around the South China Sea who dispute Chinas claims to potentially oil-rich areas of the sea.

Beijing and Tokyo have been caught up in a long-running battle over what the Japanese call the Senkaku Islands and the Chinese call Diaoyutai. China recently asserted its dominance by sending government ships into Japanese territorial waters in April.

Qi said China was only safeguarding its sovereignty in its dispute with Japan, where both claim ownership of the islands other countries in the South China Sea such as Vietnam and the Philippines also maintain ownership claims.

Chinese warships and patrolling activity are totally legitimate; it is uncontroversial to patrol within our territory, Qi said when being questioned by delegates.

The deputy chief faced a series of pointed questions about Chinas growing military and regional assertiveness and joked that he thought he would have an easier time than Chuck Hagel.

Reiterating Chinas stance, Qi said it wanted to resolve disputes through bilateral negotiations. Some countries want multilateral talks, feeling Chinas size is too much of an advantage in direct talks.

Meanwhile Japanese Defense Minister Itsunori Onodera said Japan is strengthening its economy and military to play a responsible international role, seeking to defuse suspicion of neighbors scarred by attacks and occupations in the last century.

Japan, a US ally in dispute with China over maritime territory and within range of North Korean missiles, caused tremendous damage and suffering in the past but wants to look to the future by promoting cooperation, Onodera said here on Saturday.

A strong Japan will play a responsible role in the area of regional security and exercise strong leadership as expected by the international community, Onodera said, as quoted by Reuters.



taken from *Jakarta Post*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*RI, US to hold joint exercises, involving 1,800 personnel*
Veeramalla Anjaiah, The Jakarta Post, Singapore | World | Wed, June 05 2013, 10:09 AM






Trilateral talks: Timor Leste Prime Minister Xanana Gusmao (left) mingles with US Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel (center) and Indonesian Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro before the keynote address of the 12th International Institute for Strategic Studies (IISS) Asia Security Summit: The Shangri-La Dialogue in Singapore on Friday. (Reuters/Edgar Su)

In a clear sign of growing bilateral defense cooperation, Indonesia and the United States &#8212; as the co-chairs of the regional counterterrorism initiative &#8212; are set to hold joint exercises, involving hundreds of special forces personnel from various countries in Sentul, Bogor, West Java, later this year, a minister said.

*&#8220;There will be a major joint counterterrorism training exercises involving 1,800 special forces from 18 countries in Sentul in September,&#8221; Indonesian Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro told The Jakarta Post and Antara news agency on the sidelines of the Shangri-La Dialogue in Singapore on Saturday night.*

*Besides the US and Indonesia, the 10-day training will involve other ASEAN member countries plus South Korea, Australia, Russia, China, India, New Zealand and Japan.*

According to Purnomo, the military ties between the two countries were growing stronger in recent years.

*Purnomo also noted that Indonesia was ready to upgrade its military ties with the US and consider buying American weapons for its military modernization program.*

&#8220;We welcome the US offer to help our military modernization program,&#8221; he said on Saturday, adding that a high-level US delegation would visit Jakarta to discuss the offer further.

During a meeting with US Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel, Purnomo said that the US reiterated its commitment to enhance military cooperation with the country and support the military modernization through US military sales.

&#8220;The two ministers reaffirmed the importance of deepening ties in support of the US-Indonesia Comprehensive Partnership,&#8221; Pentagon spokesperson George Little said after the meeting.

Little added that the two countries had reviewed progress made in recent years to increase exercises and training, as well as regular defense policy dialogues.

However, the arms offer was not a complete sweetener. According to Little, Hagel laid the emphasis on the importance of human rights accountability for sustaining the momentum in defense ties.

Both countries are currently working together on humanitarian assistance and disaster response preparedness, maritime security, international peacekeeping, and combating transnational threats.

*Indonesia welcomed the US pivot to Asia as it contributes to maintaining the balance of power in the region. &#8220;We welcome the US rebalancing in Asia. It is necessary for regional stability, dynamic equilibrium and maintaining the balance of power in Asia. If it is for mutual benefit and brings new synergy to the region, why not,&#8221; Purnomo added.*

As part of rebalancing in the region, US would station 60 percent of its naval assets as well as air force assets in the Asia-Pacific region by 2020.

It would also station or rotate four littoral combat ships in Singapore. The first ship USS Freedom has already docked in Singapore. It would also rotate 2,500 US marines in Darwin, Australia, every year.

Indonesia currently allocates around 1.3 percent of its GDP for military spending. It has a goal of attaining minimum essential forces by 2024.

As the economy grows more than 6 percent and the military budget surges, major powers are showing interest in establishing defense ties and cooperation with Jakarta.

RI, US to hold joint exercises, involving 1,800 personnel | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* New Army Chief Moeldoko Vows Military Change*
By Yeremia Sukoyo on 10:52 am June 5, 2013.





_Army chief Gen. Moeldoko, left, is congratulated by outgoing Army chief Gen. Wibowo. The new chief seeks to discipline the often arrogant Indonesian Military (TNI). (AFP Photo/Adek Berry)_

*Newly installed Army Chief of Staff Gen. Moeldoko vows to change the culture of the Indonesian military, including getting rid of arrogant behavior against civilians that has recently triggered conflicts between military officers and civilians.*

A series of violent clashes that pit soldiers against police and residents continue to escalate in recent months. A group of soldiers stormed a penitentiary in Yogyakarta in March, shooting four prisoners dead. In the same month, dozens of soldiers attacked and burned down a police station in Ogan Komering Ulu, South Sumatra.

In April, 10 Army soldiers attacked the office of the Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle (PDI-P) in South Jakarta.

&#8220;I want the officers to be more polite, humble and to understand what civilians want [from them],&#8221; said Moeldoko on Tuesday.

*He said he wanted all military personnel &#8212; from the lowest rank to the highest &#8212; to be individuals with a humble personality.*

The four-star general, who was installed last month, also hoped to improve the military&#8217;s professionalism, but he reminded the public that the process could take time.&#8220;I hope the people can be patient,&#8221; he said.

Moeldoko said that improvement over a period of time was necessary because the cultural change would begin with fixing the armed forces&#8217; education and training model.

Analysts have said that the military&#8217;s involvement in civilian affairs is rooted deeply in the Suharto era since the 32-year New Order gave the military unchecked power.

&#8220;The military has ruled for so long that they find it difficult to realize that times have changed and the civilians should lead them,&#8221; said Bantarto Bandoro, a lecturer at the Indonesian Defense University.

Moeldoko also promised to bring all soldiers in violation of the law to court, saying that perpetrators of attacks have been processed according to the law.

In the Cebongan prison attack, army officers suspected of breaking into the prison three months ago and shooting four detainees were a step closer to being brought in front of a judge, he said.

&#8220;The process of preparing the dossiers of all suspects in the Cebongan case has been completed and we have submitted them all to the military tribunal,&#8221; Moeldoko said. &#8220;Be assured that the military tribunal will work in line with the regulations.&#8221;

*The detainees awaiting trial are Hendrik Angel Sahetapi, Yohanes Juan Manbait, Gameliel Yermianto Rohi Riwu and Adrianus Candra Galaja.*

Military investigators have said that the motive for the killings was revenge for the death three days earlier of their Kopassus colleague First Sgt. Heru Santoso, for which the four detainees had been arrested.

*Human rights groups, arguing that military tribunals in Indonesia lacked accountability, transparency and neutrality, have called for the army officials to be brought to a civilian court.*

Under Indonesian law, soldiers cannot be tried in civilian courts, regardless of the nature of their offense, although there have been a few notable exceptions in which officers were brought in front of an ad hoc human rights court regarding human rights violations.

In a separate case, the Diponegoro Police Regional Military in Central Java has named six military officers as suspects in the murder of a civilian, Rido Hehanusa.

It was reported that Rido and his friends got into a fight with several people who were believed to be military officers at the Liquid Cafe, Semarang, on Thursday.

After the fight, an unknown men approached Rido and took him away on a taxi. At 11 pm, Rido was found dead and was taken to a hospital in Semarang.

The military sent Rido&#8217;s remains to his hometown in Maluku and covered all expenses.

New Army Chief Moeldoko Vows Military Change - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Julian Rachman said:


> i think the problem why conscription still can't be implemented in Indonesia is human right's ,and peoples ego. and of course not all of the countrymen would accept something like conscription applied widely.
> mohon bantuannya yaa masbro nufix & reashot.......kalo saya ada kata-2 yg salah mohon diingatkan...



Infrastruktur ama duitnya aja belum jelas dr mana malah udh bicara soal Wamil . Benerin TNI dulu baru nanti diskusi tentang wamil.


----------



## Inoyasha2

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Infrastruktur ama duitnya aja belum jelas dr mana malah udh bicara soal Wamil . Benerin TNI dulu baru nanti diskusi tentang wamil.



heh oleh ngomong jowo neng kene to?


----------



## nametag

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Infrastruktur ama duitnya aja belum jelas dr mana malah udh bicara soal Wamil . Benerin TNI dulu baru nanti diskusi tentang wamil.



Bedakan antara wamil dan komponen cadangan bro. Yang mau dibentuk itu komponen cadangan. justru karena masalah duit itulah makanya diadakan komponen cadangan. Kalau melihat luas wilayah Indonesia dan jumlah penduduknya maka jumlah tentara saat ini kurang. Kalau menambah jumlah TNI dan melengkapinya dengan alutsista modern justru lebih mahal. Dengan adanya komponen cadangan justru bisa menekan biayanya. Contoh saja kita lihat dari sisi gaji, komponen cadangan walaupun digaji tapi tidak perlu ada uang pensiun, atau tunjangan-tunjangan lain yang mungkin diterima anggota TNI reguler. Jadi ini salah satu cara memenuhi kebutuhan pertahanan dengan cara murah.


----------



## nufix

*Netherlands to Deliver Weapons to Indonesia After All*






Nick Ottens | June 4, 2013 

The Netherlands intend to sell naval ship equipment and technology to Indonesia in an arms deal that could be worth &#8364;345 million, the government announced on Tuesday.

Last year, the Netherlands canceled a &#8364;200 million tanks sale to its former colony after lawmakers had expressed worried about human rights abuses there. Among them was the Labor Party&#8217;s Frans Timmermans who is now foreign minister.

The latest deal *will not involve the Dutch Government.* Rather *a Dutch company has applied to sell technology for frigates* that are supposed to be build in Romania as well as Indonesia itself. Timmerman&#8217;s department insists that the delivery meets all legal requirements for weapons exports.

*Opposition parties were taken aback nevertheless. Both the liberal Democrats and far left Socialists accused Labor of changing his position, something Désirée Bonis, its foreign policy spokeswoman, denied. &#8220;Indonesia is a friendly nation and a democracy,&#8221; she said. &#8220;So there&#8217;s nothing wrong with this.&#8221;*

The previous coalition, which included the conservatives besides Prime Minister Mark Rutte&#8217;s liberals, who are still in power, similarly argued last year, however, that human rights in the island nation had &#8220;marked improved,&#8221; even if there were still &#8220;internal tensions&#8221; in the Maluku and Papua islands, majority christian provinces that once aspired to autonomy or independence. It wanted to sell up to one hundred German made Leopard tanks to the country&#8212;which could hardly have been deployed to the Moluccas or Papua given the mountainous terrain and dense forestation there&#8212;but the anti-immigration Freedom Party, which otherwise supported Rutte&#8217;s minority government, objected because Indonesia is the world&#8217;s largest Muslim country.

Indonesia later bought the tanks from Germany.

Netherlands to Deliver Weapons to Indonesia After All | Atlantic Sentinel


*Dutch firm gets green light for military exports to Indonesia*

Wednesday 05 June 2013

The cabinet has given the green light to a Dutch firm to export frigate parts to the value of &#8364;345m to Indonesia, the NRC reports on Wednesday.

The company, which was not named in the parliamentary briefing, will make the deliveries via a shipyard in Romania and another in Indonesia, the NRC said. The ships themselves will be built in those countries.

This procedure, says the cabinet, does not conflict with European Union criteria on weapons exports.

Last year, the planned export of tanks to Indonesia was cancelled after a majority of MPs said they were concerned about the human rights situation in the former Dutch colony.

- See more at: http://www.dutchnews.nl/news/archiv..._gets_green_light_fo.php#sthash.jEz6QsPX.dpuf


The smell of money is hard to be refused, c'mon sell us those tanks too !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmad_Yusuf

Have to love the double standards of the west. The should worry about their own human rights record and the record of a certain middle eastern nation that they LOVE to sell weapons to before they start preaching to Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Marine battalion created on Setokok Island*
Fadli, The Jakarta Post, Batam | Archipelago | Wed, June 05 2013, 10:19 PM





The Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) has started the development of the Marine Corps&#8217;10 Infantry Battalion headquarters on Setokok Island, Batam, Riau Islands, on Wednesday, as part of its efforts to strengthen border security.

The marine battalion headquarters will occupy 37 hectares of areas and be built within 10 months.

&#8220;The headquarters will be an ideal prototype for marine battalions due to its position in being surrounded by the ocean,&#8221; said Navy chief of staff Adm.Marsetio during the first stone ceremony of the project construction.

It is expected that by Febuary 2014, all facilities such as helipad, shooting range and supporting buildings will be completed.

Marsetio said it was President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono himself that instructed the creation of a marine battalion in Riau Islands when he sailed to Nipah Island from Singapore.

According to the President, the marine battalion was aimed at improving the country&#8217;s borders and islands&#8217; protection arrangements.

&#8220;Indonesia is the biggest archipelagic country in the world; therefore, it is necessary to create an ideal position for a battalion,&#8221; said Marsetio.

The Riau Islands, he said, was an area that bordered the South China Sea and several neighboring countries, such as Malaysia, Singapore, Thailand and Vietnam so it was possible for conflicts in border areas to occur in the future.

The ceremony was attended by Riau Islands governor Muhammad Sani and several high-rank officials from the TNI AL, the Indonesian Army (TNI AD) and the Defense Ministry. (fan/ebf)

Marine battalion created on Setokok Island | The Jakarta Post

*PTDI and EADS To Improve Aircraft Production In Indonesia*





_Dahlan Iskan_

Jakarta, June 6(Bernama) - Indonesian Aviation Company (PTDI) along with European Aeronautic Defense and Space Company (EADS) agreed to conduct cooperation in improving helicopter and aircraft production as well as the spare parts production, Indonesia's Antara reported.

"PTDI and EADS agreed to improve aircraft and helicopter production to fulfill the local demand and international market," said Indonesian State Enterprise Minister Dahlan Iskan after welcoming EADS's CEO Thomas Enders, here, Tuesday.

The EADS is a well-known aircraft manufacturer being supported by several aircraft industries such as Airbus, Eurocopter and Eurofighter.

Dahlan said Indonesia only operates few number of Helicopters compared to Brazil.

The minister said Airbus is to enhance cooperation on Helicopter production.

There are at least 2,000 units of helicopters operating in Brazil, while in Indonesia only 200 uits," Dahlan said.

Dahlan, who was accompanied by Managing Director of PTDI Budi Santoso, said the EADS will intensify cooperation with PTDI on increasing the production of aircraft.

"Helicopter market in Indonesia still has wide potential as the country is operating a small number of helicopters," Dahlan said.

Airbus, said Dahlan, will act as a guarantor for the financing of helicopter development based on the agreement.

The Minister has assigned PTDI to follow up the agreement, including the targeted production capacity.

Meanwhile, Santoso said Indonesia will be an important partner for EADS in developing the aviation business and industry.

"EADS has considered PTDI as a strategic and significant partner on aircraft manufacture industry," Santoso said.

Previously, PTDI has delivered at least four unit of CN-235 maritime patrol aircraft for the South Korean Coast Guard (KCG) in 2012.

-- BERNAMA

http://www.bernama.com.my/bernama/v7/bu/newsbusiness.php?id=954373

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nusantara

Ahmad_Yusuf said:


> Have to love the double standards of the west. The should worry about their own human rights record and the record of a certain middle eastern nation that they LOVE to sell weapons to before they start preaching to Indonesia.



The power of money, hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Qnective Rolls out Secure Mobile Communications for Defence to Indonesia*





_Using Qtalk Defense able to exchange encrypted voice and data with one another confidentially and without the risk of third parties eavesdropping (photo : Qnective)_

*Qnective Rolls out Secure Mobile Communications Solution to Indonesia*

The Swiss company Qnective (Overview: Qnective.com) has received a major order for its software solution Qtalk Defense for 120,000 users. This will incorporate the building of a secure communications network for various military and governmental organisations in Indonesia by using the public mobile networks. Members of each of these organisations will be able to exchange encrypted voice and data with one another confidentially and without the risk of third parties eavesdropping. Qtalk Defense is set up on standard smartphones (Android, Blackberry, iOS, Windows). Investing in additional digital networks has been avoided by using the existing public mobile networks.

The geographical situation of Indonesia, a country with more than 17,000 islands, made it essential for the Indonesian government that the secure communications solution is using the existing GSM networks. Like this, little additional customer costs for new hardware or infrastructure were generated. These challenges were mastered by the design and implementation of Qnective's mobile software solution, Qtalk Defense. Qtalk Defense is running on commonly held Android, Blackberry and iOS devices.

*Qtalk Defense: Military grade encryption standard*

Qtalk Defense is a communication solution that enables telephony, chat and SMS messaging services implementing sophisticated security mechanisms to protect the information when transmitted over any type of IP access network. Qtalk Defense belongs to the Qtalk family and it is specifically designed for governmental offices, public organizations or military departments requiring strong protection in their daily communications when using mobile devices or desktop computers. Moreover, the customer can request project-specific adaptations like, for example, replacing the encryption algorithms or other security parameters in the product. For Indonesia, the outline agreement includes the licenses for 120,000 users, training and support as well as the handling of the network operations on site with local partners

(PRNewswire)

*Supadio Airbase now equipped with QW-3 Missiles*





Illustration| KiwiMill - Have A Custom Model Maker Build Your Next Scale Model

PONTIANAK, KOMPAS.com - Base Supadio, West Kalimantan have a new weapons systems called the QW-3. The field trial was conducted at Kura-kura (Turtle) Beach Singkawang.





_465 Soldiers Battalion from Paskhas Air Force test-firing QW-3 missiles in kura-kura beach Singkawang, West Kalimantan/Borneo (photo: Antara)_

Commander of the Supadio air base Colonel Pnb Novyan Samyoga, Thursday (06/06/2013) explains, QW-3 will strengthen the defense system of Supadio air base. "We have a responsibility in the area up to the border with the neighboring countries. Missiles will improve the defense system equipment of the Air Force in west kalimantan," said Novyan. QW-3 missiles will be operated by the Air Force Special Forces Battalion 465, West Kalimantan.





_A moving target for the QW-3 missiles test was a drone aircraft type S-70(photo: Antara)_

This is the type of missile for the direct protection of vital assets, if the enemy aircraft could still penetrate air defenses in two ring before. Missile test was conducted in Singkawang Wednesday. Missiles tested at the S-70 drones and the bait which is released by S-70.

Lanud Supadio Dilengkapi dengan Rudal Kiwi 3 - Kompas.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inoyasha2

*Malaysia-Indonesia Joint Military Exercise 
To Be Held Once Every Three Years*


MEDAN, (Indonesia), June 7 (Bernama) -- Latgabma Malindo Darsasa, the joint military exercise between the Malaysian and Indonesian armed forces, will now be held once every three years instead of four years.

Malaysian Armed Forces (ATM) chief Gen Tan Sri Zulkifeli Mohd Zin said regional security issues including terrorism would be dealt with more effectively if the joint training and cooperation between the Malaysian Armed Forces (ATM) and the Indonesian National Army (TNI) were conducted regularly.

He said the decision was agreed by the two nations after taking into account its importance to *dispel the threats including terrorism and cross-border criminal activities.*

Aside from strengthening ties between the two countries, the excercise, if conducted more often would lead to consistency as a team to overcome differences in methods used by both forces, he said at the opening ceremony of the 8th series of the exercise at the Airport Lanud Suwando, Bandara Polonia, Medan, North Sumatera, here Friday.

At the ceremony which was also attended by TNI chief Admiral Agus Suhartono, Zulkifeli said the eighth joint exercise was a good start to the implementation of the exercise every three years.

Indonesia is the host for the exercise that involves special teams (*Special Forces Group, Air and Navy Special Forces*) from all three services of the two nation's forces. The exercise which started on June 3 ends on June 12.

A total of *1,468 participants are involved* in the exercise comprised *293 personnel from ATM* and* three Royal Malaysia Police* officers who are *accompanied by two war team dogs* while *1,185 personnel are from various teams in TNI.*

The exercise with the theme "*Combined Joint Task Force-Counter Terrorists*", is conducted together with other teams and agencies to execute coalition operations in order to tackle terrorist attacks that impact both countries.

Among the types of field exercises that will be carried out are terrorist attacks on buildings, ships and aircraft as a strategy to tackle terrorism that is capable of disrupting security and stability of the Malaysia-Indonesia region.

The exercise will be carried out in the region which according to intelligence estimates, most potential terrorist attacks are likely to be hijacking of Malaysian merchant ships in he Strait of Melaka, the world's most important sea route, hijacking of Malaysian aircraft crossing into Indonesian territory and abduction of Malaysian officials serving at the Malaysian embassy in Jakarta.

The exercise, which began in 1984, is a continous bilateral military cooperation programme between the two countries.




taken from *BERNAMA*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Indonesian military plans to spend $16.7 billion through 2015 | Asia Pacific Defense Forum in English

Indonesia would spend 16.7 billion dollars on its armed forces mainly navy and air force plans include 64 Sukhoi and 24 f-16 and six submarine this money would be spent by 2015 @nufix your comments needed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Indonesian military plans to spend $16.7 billion through 2015 | Asia Pacific Defense Forum in English
> 
> Indonesia would spend 16.7 billion dollars on its armed forces mainly navy and air force plans include 64 Sukhoi and 24 f-16 and six submarine this money would be spent by 2015 @nufix your comments needed



Who is Michael Johnson? And 64 Sukhoi? I think we consider to add 1 more Skuadron of Flanker, and the Air Forces is in process to find new bases for this new skuadron, but for 4 more skuadron i don't know. And for F 16 i think our country decision maker still considering US gov. proposal to add more F 16 grants (up to 16 more F 16/1 more skuadron) besides of the already signed 24 F 16 grants.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> Who is Michael Johnson? And 64 Sukhoi? I think we consider to add 1 more Skuadron of Flanker, and the Air Forces is in process to find new bases for this new skuadron, but for 4 more skuadron i don't know. And for F 16 i think our country decision maker still considering US gov. proposal to add more F 16 grants (up to 16 more F 16/1 more skuadron) besides of the already signed 24 F 16 grants.



Indonesia should at least have 250 4.5 generation fighters and if Indonesia is planning to have 64 sukhoi and 24 f-16 than that is a good start but not enough and they should have or should build air bases for these planes you need more fighter jets and air bases a lot more @nufix your response is needed for this and previous post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inoyasha2

Zarvan said:


> Indonesia would spend 16.7 billion dollars on its armed forces mainly navy and air force plans include 64 Sukhoi and 24 f-16 and six submarine this money would be spent by 2015 @nufix your comments needed




The High level comittee which lead by vice minister of defence explained until the end of 2014:

TNI-AU (Indonesian air force) will add 17 squadrons which will be consist of 64 sukhoi fighter jets, 32 F16 fighter jets, 36 Hawk 100/200 fighter jets, 12 F5E fighter jets, 16 Super tucano, 16 Yak fighter, 36 drones, and 64 Hercules.

TNI-AL (Indonesia navy) will expand into 3 armada : Western armada which will have HQ in Tanjung Pinang, Natuna and Belawan. Central armada which have the HQ in Surabaya, Makasar and Tarakan. Eastern Armada will be placed the HQ in Ambon, Merauke and Kupang. The number of navy soldiers will also be increased into 60.000. They will be supported by 350 BMP 4F tanks, 17 amphibious tanks, 320 steel-armoured vehicles, 800 QW3 missiles, 40 RM Grads, 75 Howitzers. Additional inventory of 32 frigates, 56 corvettes, 82 missil-equipped fastpatrol boats, 6 submarines, and 48 logistic& transportasion ships.

TNI-AD (Indonesia army) will be expanded into 180.000 soldiers, 3 strategic comando divisions, 150 attack batalyon squads, 200 tanks will be spread into kalimantan and NTB, 540 steel-armoured vehicles for mechanic infantery made by PINDAD. 320 canon equipped vehicles, 890 howitzer artilery and canon, 720 NDL missiles, 20 MI35 helicopters, 26 MI17 transport helicopters, 1300 anti-tank missiles, 60 anti-air missiles, and 700 strategic missiles made by PINDAD-LAPAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Inoyasha2 said:


> The High level comittee which lead by vice minister of defence explained until the end of 2014:
> 
> TNI-AU (Indonesian air force) will add 17 squadrons which will be consist of 64 sukhoi fighter jets, 32 F16 fighter jets, 36 Hawk 100/200 fighter jets, 12 F5E fighter jets, 16 Super tucano, 16 Yak fighter, 36 drones, and 64 Hercules.
> 
> TNI-AL (Indonesia navy) will expand into 3 armada : Western armada which will have HQ in Tanjung Pinang, Natuna and Belawan. Central armada which have the HQ in Surabaya, Makasar and Tarakan. Eastern Armada will be placed the HQ in Ambon, Merauke and Kupang. The number of navy soldiers will also be increased into 60.000. They will be supported by 350 BMP 4F tanks, 17 amphibious tanks, 320 steel-armoured vehicles, 800 QW3 missiles, 40 RM Grads, 75 Howitzers. Additional inventory of 32 frigates, 56 corvettes, 82 missil-equipped fastpatrol boats, 6 submarines, and 48 logistic& transportasion ships.
> 
> TNI-AD (Indonesia army) will be expanded into 180.000 soldiers, 3 strategic comando divisions, 150 attack batalyon squads, 200 tanks will be spread into kalimantan and NTB, 540 steel-armoured vehicles for mechanic infantery made by PINDAD. 320 canon equipped vehicles, 890 howitzer artilery and canon, 720 NDL missiles, 20 MI35 helicopters, 26 MI17 transport helicopters, 1300 anti-tank missiles, 60 anti-air missiles, and 700 strategic missiles made by PINDAD-LAPAN.



What are you trying to tell here these thing are already in that article which I have posted I want to know about the progress and when these things if not yet would be ordered


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> What are you trying to tell here these thing are already in that article which I have posted I want to know about the progress and when these things if not yet would be ordered



The progress are still being worked by the Indonesian military.

This year, the F16 and additional Sukhois are coming to Indonesia. Makassar airport, which is now currently a base for Su-27/Su-30 squadron will be expanded so the Air Force will have a specialized air force base in eastern hemisphere of Indonesia. Additional bases will be built following the completion of some forward naval bases in border islands.






Nipah forward military bases.

The navy is also expanding its power by adding the third naval fleet following the new ships that are coming to Indonesia starting next year. But it is still unclear whether the third fleet will be as strong as the second fleet or first fleet because the area that is going to be protected is smaller.

The progress is good, but the main focus of this spending of 16.7 billion dollars is still for national security as there is no plan for deployment neither expansion outside Indo's territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

sir how many sukhois have been ordered and when they will reach Indonesia and also f-16 @nufix


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> sir how many sukhois have been ordered and when they will reach Indonesia and also f-16 @nufix



6 Sukhoi has been ordered with the last 2 to be delivered this month & for the F-16s. We just gotta wait till they finished with the retrofit. 



> *Two more Sukhoi fighter jets arrive*
> The Jakarta Post, Makassar | Archipelago | Fri, May 17 2013, 7:32 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sukhoi fighter jet manufacturer Komsomolsk-na Amure Aircraft Production Association (KnAAPO) delivered on Thursday evening two additional Su-30 MK2 fighter jets to the Sultan Hasanuddin Air Force Base in South Sulawesi.
> 
> The shipment was part of six fighter jets ordered by Indonesia, base chief spokesman Maj. Mulyadi said.
> 
> "We have so far received four of the six fighter jets on order. The final two will be delivered in June," he said.
> 
> Just like the first batch of two double-seater Su-30 MK2s, which arrived in February, Thursday's shipment was also in a disassembled condition. Russian technicians will assemble the aircraft before handing them over to Indonesia.
> 
> The fighter jets will be operated by the 11th Squadron, which now has six single-seater Su-27 SKMs and eight Su-30 MK2s.
> 
> As with previous shipments, these planes were not armed, Mulyadi said, adding the weaponry would be bought under a separate contract.
> 
> Two more Sukhoi fighter jets arrive | The Jakarta Post





> * 8 Of The F-16 Grants Will Come In 2014*
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-...ary-news-discussion-thread.html#ixzz2VgTAgLYu



Here's some other news about our other procurement. Hope you're satisfied.


> *KFX remains paper jet fighter*
> Anton Aliabbas, Jakarta | Opinion | Sun, June 09 2013, 8:47 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia&#8217;s dream of operating a fleet of sophisticated jet fighters it helps build will not come true anytime soon. Under the new administration, South Korea has postponed the joint project to develop KFX/IFX jet fighters.
> 
> The project was initiated on March 9, 2009, after the governments of Indonesia and South Korea signed a letter of intent. At least US$5 billion was to be spent over 10 years on this project. Indonesia was to cover only 20 percent of the cost, while the rest was to be paid by South Korea. Although only contributing 20 percent of the cost, Indonesia is committed to being involved in any single process including technology development phase (TDP), engineering and manufacturing development phase, joint production and marketing.
> 
> After three years into the TDP, engineers from the two countries produced a KFX-IFX design. According to the Indonesian Defense Ministry, the government spent at least $2.7 million in 2011 and $7.3 million in 2012.
> 
> But a House of Representatives lawmaker from Commission I overseeing defense, Tubagus Hasanuddin, presented different data, revealing that Indonesia disbursed about Rp 1.6 trillion ($164.8 million) on the project (The Jakarta Post, May 16).
> 
> The postponement came after the Defense Ministry received a letter from South Korea&#8217;s Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA), stating that the engineering and manufacturing development phase should be indefinitely postponed as the new government of South Korea had to wait for the parliament&#8217;s consent.
> 
> Indeed, since the beginning, the KFX/IFX project has been quite problematic. Several times some members of House&#8217;s defense commission questioned the feasibility of this project. They claim the government of President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono has never discussed the KFX/IFX project with the House. Despite the House&#8217;s criticism, the joint project went ahead.
> 
> The project actually sent a clear message that the government preferred developing the KFX aircraft to buying US-made F-16 or any other sophisticated jet fighters. It cannot be denied that Indonesia needs something to be proud of now that the country is grappling with rampant corruption and horse-trading among politicians.
> 
> At least two implications may arise after the joint project was rescheduled. First, who will take responsibility for the $10 million the government has spent if the project is permanently discontinued?
> 
> Will it be the South Korea administration, Yudhoyono, the defense minister or who? Of course, the amount is not small as it could cover the purchase of 14 2A4 Leopard tanks from Germany, which costs $700,000 each.
> 
> Second is the matter of credibility. Indonesia has considered purchasing military vehicles from South Korea, such as three submarines and T-50 trainer jets. The deferral of the KFX project, of course, has impaired the credibility of South Korea as an emerging military equipment manufacturer.
> 
> Will other contracts be suspended or unilaterally canceled? What will the South Korea government do to ensure that there is no postponement or cancelation of arms sales? Or, is there any guarantee that the KFX project will remain on track after the temporary suspension?
> 
> There are at least two steps that Yudhoyono can take in response to the delay. First, the government should evaluate the KFX/IFX project documents to determine whether the postponement was anticipated before the project agreement was signed, and whether there is a clause allowing the South Korea administration to decide at will to postpone the agreement and which party should bear the responsibility if the project is permanently terminated.
> 
> Second, the President could reconsider all military purchasing plans involving South Korean products. The unilateral postponement of the jet fighter project of course has disrupted Indonesia&#8217;s bid to develop a sophisticated combat plane.
> 
> Reviewing the plan to purchase South Korean military equipment such as T-50 jets and submarines, and exercising an option to upgrade Hawk trainer jets and procure submarines from Russia would be understandable and justifiable.
> 
> In an effort to achieve a minimum essential force, the Indonesian Military is taking military capability development seriously, either through imports or the purchase of national defense industry products. But it is time for Indonesia to demonstrate dignity and send a clear message to arms producers. After all, the KFX/IFX remains a paper jet.
> 
> _The writer is program director of the Ridep Institute and associate faculty member of Binus International, Bina Nusantara University, Jakarta._
> 
> KFX remains paper jet fighter | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> 6 Sukhoi has been ordered with the last 2 to be delivered this month & for the F-16s. We just gotta wait till they finished with the retrofit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some other news about our other procurement. Hope you're satisfied.



Indonesia is making really big mistake be depending on kfx project and not ordering more sukhois and other fighter jets Indonesia should immediately order at least 70 more sukhoi 30 and other fighter jets so they can have a really strong military

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soryu

Well, I think Indonesia has a little rush on their own military-defense industry, just like South Korea, it's likely they advanced so fast, so when the error was occured, it'll be problems or big problems ...


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> Indonesia is making really big mistake be depending on kfx project and not ordering more sukhois and other fighter jets Indonesia should immediately order at least 70 more sukhoi 30 and other fighter jets so they can have a really strong military



Remember the IAI Lavi? 




IAI Lavi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The story with Lavi is that even though the Israeli Air Force never got the plane they got the technical experience on how to build a plane. Also note that Indonesia send research team to help with the K-FX program, even in the worst case scenario, if we don't get the plane we still got the technical know-how in the end & we could maintain our own plane like the Israeli with the F-16.

Not to worry we don't put all our eggs in one basket. Even if the K-FX fails we still have more plan to buy plane from other factory (sukhois or whatever) especially the new 5th gen PAK-FA:







> Indonesia (6-12 units in the years 2028-2032)


Taken from: Russia to export 600 Sukhoi PAK FA fifth generation jets - English pravda.ru

Or Indonesia can also buy the F-35





Indonesia is a possible market for the F-35 (the article is in Indonesia)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

List of active Indonesian Navy ships - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia @nufix I am fed up of no progress for Indonesian air force but I have questions for Indonesian navy and I want answer for all those questions 1 the frigates which you brought from Netherlands and also corvettes have they gone under up gradation if yes than please tell the details off those up gradation and also tell detail off the patrol crafts and missile boats Indonesian navy uses please reply me soon @Reashot Xigwin


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Remember the IAI Lavi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IAI Lavi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The story with Lavi is that even though the Israeli Air Force never got the plane they got the technical experience on how to build a plane. Also note that Indonesia send research team to help with the K-FX program, even in the worst case scenario, if we don't get the plane we still got the technical know-how in the end & we could maintain our own plane like the Israeli with the F-16.
> 
> Not to worry we don't put all our eggs in one basket. Even if the K-FX fails we still have more plan to buy plane from other factory (sukhois or whatever) especially the new 5th gen PAK-FA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from: Russia to export 600 Sukhoi PAK FA fifth generation jets - English pravda.ru
> 
> Or Indonesia can also buy the F-35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia is a possible market for the F-35 (the article is in Indonesia)


sir when Israel started this project they already had most advanced planes and around 400 off those not they were waiting for this plane to come so they can induct them


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> sir when Israel started this project they already had most advanced planes and around 400 off those not they were waiting for this plane to come so they can induct them



Think long term. If your plane "broke" most country will send it to other country to fix it. If in the future our plane "broke" we can fix it or maybe even upgrade it our self. We can save A$$ load of money in the progress or again in the future we maybe decide to build our own plane.That's a bigger return of investment than a couple of planes. 

We are operating under the new MEF doctrine (Minimum Essential Forces). To someone who don't know about it we maybe seen as "weakening our armed forces" which is probably true, but remember Indonesia is the dominant power in South East Asia. Even the notion alone terrify our neighbors. For example the reason we don't buy weapons in bulk is that we will receive a "complaint" from our neighbors about the purchases. This is necessary to maintain the region equilibrium. We don't want to end up like India or Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> List of active Indonesian Navy ships - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia @nufix I am fed up of no progress for Indonesian air force but I have questions for Indonesian navy and I want answer for all those questions 1 the frigates which you brought from Netherlands and also corvettes have they gone under up gradation if yes than please tell the details off those up gradation and also tell detail off the patrol crafts and missile boats Indonesian navy uses please reply me soon @Reashot Xigwin



The Air Force progress is a little bit slower than the progress for the Navy or Army, I don't know why, but usually the speed of a progress depends on how much the will of the 4 stars general itself. If the general came from the Air Force, it will be clear that during his year of leadership, Air Force will be his main priority. Unfortunately, during this 2 periode of leadership in Indonesian Armed Force, both of the old general and the new appointed general came from but the Air Force.

It is not 1 Frigate, the recent news confirm 2 frigates IMDEX Asia 2013: Two-ship programme firms up for Indonesian PKR frigate

Clearly Wikipedia is a little bit not so up to date.

About Corvettes, the MoU was signed in Jan 2013 during a visit by Britain's Minister of Defence, Phillipps Hammond to Jakarta. But the prices are still in Negotiation.

Patrol Craft in Indonesia is similar to fast missile boat, both of them are having similar size; 40 - 70 meter length and similar weaponries; Anti-Ship missile, 30 mm gatling and/or 57 mm gun, and 20 mm Oerlikon anti air gun. The only difference they have is their engine. Patrol craft is designed to guard area within its border and not in first tier strike force, so the engine is not so powerful thus making its speed is not as fast as missile boats.

PT PAL's FPB 57 (Andau, Pandrong, Todak class) 
Length Overall: 58,10 m
Length Waterline : 54.20 m
Breadth: 7.62 m
Depth: 4.75 m
Speed Max: 30 knots
Displacement: 454 Ton
Complement: 42 persons
Main Engine: 2 X 4130 HP

Andau Class: 







PTFG class: 

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_Lu1aDZM92...etA/s1600/KRI+MANDAU+621+&+KRI+LAYANG+805.jpg

Pandrong class:








Missile Boats:

KCR 40 and 60 

250 tons and 457 tons for KCR 60
Length:	43 m (141 ft 1 in) 63 m for KCR 60
Beam:	7.40 m (24 ft 3 in) 8.10 m for KCR 60
Speed:	30 knots
Complement:	35 and 43 for KCR 60 and 13 special forces personnel
Sensors and processing systems:	Sewaco
Armament:	

1 x 57 mm Mk2 
2 × C-705 SSM
1 × 30 mm AK-630 CIWS 
2 × 20 mm Vektor G12

KCR 40 Clurit class










KCR 60 







KCR 63

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inoyasha2

*Two patrol vessels launched to monitor exclusive economic zones*
_Fadli, The Jakarta Post, Batam, Archipelago_
Sun, June 09 2013, 3:12 PM


The Marine Security Coordinating Agency (Bakorkamla) has launched two patrol vessels that will monitor maritime safety in exclusive economic zones across the country. The 48-meter-long vessels  the *KN Bintang Laut 4801 and KN Singa Laut 4802*  are equipped with weapons systems.

Bakorkamla executive director Rear Adm. Bambang Suwarto told The Jakarta Post that the two vessels, which are worth Rp 58 billion* (US$5.9 million)*, were fully funded by the state budget. He said eight catamaran patrol vessels and 10 rift patrol ships operated by the agency had been donated by various countries, but primarily from Australia.

These two vessels are the first that Bakorkamla has developed using state budget funds, said Bambang.

He made his comments during the launch of the vessels at the PT Palindo Marine Port in Tanjung Ucang, Batam, Riau Islands, on Saturday.

West Armada Command chief Rear Adm Arif Rudiyanto and officials from the Administrative Reforms Ministry and the Defense Ministry also attended the ceremony.

Bakorkamla is *aiming to develop a total of six 48-meter vessels*, designed as an effective platform for patrolling Indonesias exclusive economic zones, by 2014.

It is said that the vessels are fully *equipped with 20 millimeter guns*, having been designed for security operations.

They are also *supported by long-shot cameras with a range of up to 20 kilometers and the use of satellite technology so that their activities can be monitored* from Bakorkamla headquarters in Jakarta, Bambang said.

The *KN Bintang Laut was built by Palindo Marine* while the *KN Singa Laut was developed by dockyard company PT Citra Shipyard*. The four other patrol vessels will also be built by local companies. (ebf)






taken from *JakartaPost*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Think long term. If your plane "broke" most country will send it to other country to fix it. If in the future our plane "broke" we can fix it or maybe even upgrade it our self. We can save A$$ load of money in the progress or again in the future we maybe decide to build our own plane.That's a bigger return of investment than a couple of planes.
> 
> We are operating under the new MEF doctrine (Minimum Essential Forces). To someone who don't know about it we maybe seen as "weakening our armed forces" which is probably true, but remember Indonesia is the dominant power in South East Asia. Even the notion alone terrify our neighbors. For example the reason we don't buy weapons in bulk is that we will receive a "complaint" from our neighbors about the purchases. This is necessary to maintain the region equilibrium. We don't want to end up like India or Israel.



sir that is good we are too developing our own fighter jet JF-17 but still we have around 450 fighter jets you country should have at least 250 fighter jets specially with this size of navy and army


----------



## Zarvan

@nufix I was asking the question and that 1 was for question 1 I am asking that the frigates which you bought from Netherlands from 1981 to 1989 they are around 7 off those have they been upgraded and if yes and also corvettes which you got from Netherlands after 1975 have they been upgraded ?


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> @<u><a href="http://www.defence.pk/forums/member.php?u=143410" target="_blank">nufix</a></u> I was asking the question and that 1 was for question 1 I am asking that the frigates which you bought from Netherlands from 1981 to 1989 they are around 7 off those have they been upgraded and if yes and also corvettes which you got from Netherlands after 1975 have they been upgraded ?



Oh, the Van Speijk class, yes all of them have been repowered by new engine 2 x Caterpillar CAT DITA 3616, Reintjes WAV 1000 P gearboxes 16000 hp, (5,450 kW) in 2007&#8211;2008 by PT Tesco Indo

Radar: LW-03, DA-02, M45, M44
Sonar: Types 170B, 162
Combat system: SEWACO 

Armament of these Van Speijks are also replaced by Long Range Cruise missile as well as anti-ship missiles. 

P800 Onyx on KRI OWA (Van Speijk class)







C802 on KRI AHP (Van Speijk class)


----------



## Zarvan

nufix said:


> Oh, the Van Speijk class, yes all of them have been repowered by new engine 2 x Caterpillar CAT DITA 3616, Reintjes WAV 1000 P gearboxes 16000 hp, (5,450 kW) in 2007&#8211;2008 by PT Tesco Indo
> 
> Radar: LW-03, DA-02, M45, M44
> Sonar: Types 170B, 162
> Combat system: SEWACO
> 
> Armament of these Van Speijks are also replaced by Long Range Cruise missile as well as anti-ship missiles.
> 
> P800 Onyx on KRI OWA (Van Speijk class)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C802 on KRI AHP (Van Speijk class)


okay that is good and how many new corvettes are comming Wikipedia says one frigate of sigma class would come and three corvettes from Bruno would be added to navy soon


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> okay that is good and how many new corvettes are comming Wikipedia says one frigate of sigma class would come and three corvettes from Bruno would be added to navy soon



3 Nahkoda Ragam class and 2 PKR 105.

NAHKODA RAGAM






PKR 105

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*CARAT Indonesia 2013 US-Indonesia Navy Exercise*








> The Republic of Indonesia Navy band renders honors as the guided missile destroyer USS Momsen (DDG 92) arrives in Jakarta, Indonesia.









> Members of the Republic of Indonesia Navy stand by as the amphibious dock landing ship USS Tortuga (LSD 46) arrives in Jakarta, Indonesia.









> JAKARTA, Indonesia (May 21, 2013) Republic of Indonesia Navy Sailors render honors as diving and salvage ship USNS Safeguard USNS Safeguard (T-ARS 50) as it arrives in Jakarta, Indonesia.









> JAKARTA, Indonesia (May 21, 2013) Adm. Dr. Marsetio, the Naval Staff Chief of the Indonesian Navy and Kristen Bauer, right, Deputy Chief of Mission at the U.S. Embassy in Jakarta, address guests during the opening ceremonies of Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) exercise Indonesia 2013.









> A Republic of Indonesia Navy Sailor renders honors to Adm. Dr. Marsetio, the Naval Staff Chief of the Indonesian Navy during the opening ceremonies of Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) exercise Indonesia 2013.









> JAKARTA, Indonesia (May 21, 2013) &#8211; Sailors and Marines from the United States and Indonesia attend the opening ceremony for Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) 2013.









> JAKARTA, Indonesia (May 21, 2013) Adm. Dr. Marsetio, the Naval Staff Chief of the Indonesian Navy and Kristen Bauer, Deputy Chief of Mission at the U.S. Embassy in Jakarta, speak to local media during the opening ceremonies of Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) exercise Indonesia 2013.









> Indonesian Naval Crew and US Naval crew holding on-board night music ceremony

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

> Indonesian Navy Ships escorting US Navy's LSD









> Indonesian Navy's warships escorting US Navy's Destroyer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inoyasha2

belum bisa posting gambar...


----------



## Zarvan

nufix said:


> 3 Nahkoda Ragam class and 2 PKR 105.
> 
> NAHKODA RAGAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PKR 105


so by 2030 how many frigates and corvettes and missile boats and petrol crafts and submarines would be in indonesian service

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soaringeagle

Very impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scobydoo

Zarvan said:


> so by 2030 how many frigates and corvettes and missile boats and petrol crafts and submarines would be in indonesian service


Jezz... You ask the same question again and again.. 

Nufix has been explained it the previous post, and i think see him online somewhere but didn't answer your question here, he must be tired for answering your every question.

Now read this: estimated number of procurement up to 2024


----------



## Zarvan

scobydoo said:


> Jezz... You ask the same question again and again..
> 
> Nufix has been explained it the previous post, and i think see him online somewhere but didn't answer your question here, he must be tired for answering your every question.
> 
> Now read this: estimated number of procurement up to 2024



Yes I got the answer but I really hope you now work fast on Air Force because you have strong Army and Navy and Army is going to get some more equipment really soon but your Air force that is in a real mess needs lot of new sukhois and F-16 and need the fast


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia to build infrastructure for submarine production*

Wed, June 12 2013 00:30 |





_Illustration. Indonesian navy submarine, KRI Nanggala-402. (FOTO ANTARA/M Risyal Hidayat)_

*Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said Indonesia will soon build infrastructure for the production of submarines.*

The infrastructure will be built by state shipbuilding company PT PAL in Surabaya, Purnomo said after a session of the Committee for the Defense Industry Policy here on Tuesday.

*He said the country is expected to have the infrastructure ready in the next two to three years.*

*The session of the Committee, which is chaired by Purnomo, also discusses a plan to produce jet fighter planes in the country.*

Purnomo said legal umbrella would be needed before any step taken to build the war plane and submarine infrastructure.

"Support from the House of Representatives would be needed to provide a legal basis for the project," he said.

*Indonesia as the world`s largest archipelago, would need strong navy and air force to protect its thousands of islands.*

Indonesia has agreed with South Korea to cooperate in building the infrastructure for the production of submarines. The cooperation will include in license, engineering manufacturing and production of prototype.

Cooperation is already implemented in design technology and in the next two years cooperation is expected to be implemented in engineering manufacturing and prototype.

Indonesia and South Korea also agreed on transfer of technology in the construction of submarines.

*Earlier, the government said development of modern factory to produce submarine would be implemented in 2016-2017.*

*The first submarine to be produced under the cooperation agreement in Korea will be completed in 2014.*

Construction of the second submarine will involve Indonesian technicians and production of the third unit will be in Indonesia by PT PAL.

The submarine bases will be built in the Palu bay, Central Sulawesi to be commissioned by the end of this year. All units of Indonesian submarine will be stationed in the Palu bay including the new one produced in Korea.(*)

Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © 2013

Antara News : Indonesia to build infrastructure for submarine production


*US Ambassador joins opening of US-RI military exercise*

Tue, June 11 2013 20:27 |





_Photo document of US-Indonesia army exercise in Cilodong, Depok, West Java. (ANTARA/Penerangan AD)_

*Jakarta (ANTARA News) - US Ambassador Scot Marciel attended the opening of a US-Indonesia army exercise in Cilodong, Depok, West Java, on Monday, the US Embassy said on its official website on Tuesday.*

Scot Marciel joined Maj. Gen. Gary Hara, Deputy Commander for the Army National Guard, US Army Pacific (USARPAC) and Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) Maj. Gen. Daniel Ambat, Kostrad (Army`s Strategic Command) Division 1 Commander, for the opening of the Garuda Shield exercise (GS) in Cilodong.

Garuda Shield is an annual Army-to-Army interoperability exercise is focused on building stronger relationships, sharing techniques, tactics and procedures, and building operational familiarity.

This year`s Garuda Shield is the 7th iteration of the exercise and represents the largest and most complex bilateral event ever conducted between the United States and Indonesian Armies.

The exercise consists of four parts including a combined tactical operations center and staff process, computer planning exercise, intensive field exercise portion, and a combined airborne operation with the U.S. Army`s 82nd Airborne Division.

This is the 7th iteration of the Garuda Shield exercise which is scheduled to conclude on June 21 at Kostrad Division 1 Headquarters.

The Garuda Shield exercise is the centerpiece of a series of exercises that are building greater cooperation under the U.S.-Indonesia Comprehensive Partnership.

United States forces also participated Gema Bhakti combined Humanitarian Assistance Disaster Relief staff exercise at the International Peace and Security Center in Sentul, Indonesia from June 6-10.

The Gema Bhakti exercise brought together forces from U.S. Army Pacific Command, U.S. Navy and Air Force to work side-by-side personnel from the TNI to create response planning to assist Indonesia in responding more efficiently to a natural disaster.

Experts in various disaster relief fields discussed issues, emergency responders and support services, face during an emergency and provided insights which allowed roughly 100 participants from both militaries to brain storm ideas to support national and strategic level decision making processes.

As a further compliment to the Garuda Shield and Gema Bhakti exercises, Indonesia and the United States also conducted a Disaster Response Exercise & Exchange entitled Pacific Resilience.

Pacific Resilience, held from June 3-6 at the Indonesia Peace & Security Center in Sentul brought together USARPAC, TNI, Indonesian disaster response agencies, and U.S. agencies, including the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers and U.S. Agency for International Development (USAID).

During the course of the exercise, over 150 participants gathered to focus on humanitarian assistance and disaster relief. The exercise was designed to simulate the response to an earthquake and tsunami impacting the area of Padang in western Sumatra.
(Tx.A014/S012)

Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © 2013

Antara News : US Ambassador joins opening of US-RI military exercise

Bonus pictures:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Indonesia to build infrastructure for submarine production*
> 
> Wed, June 12 2013 00:30 |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Illustration. Indonesian navy submarine, KRI Nanggala-402. (FOTO ANTARA/M Risyal Hidayat)_
> 
> *Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said Indonesia will soon build infrastructure for the production of submarines.*
> 
> The infrastructure will be built by state shipbuilding company PT PAL in Surabaya, Purnomo said after a session of the Committee for the Defense Industry Policy here on Tuesday.
> 
> *He said the country is expected to have the infrastructure ready in the next two to three years.*
> 
> *The session of the Committee, which is chaired by Purnomo, also discusses a plan to produce jet fighter planes in the country.*
> 
> Purnomo said legal umbrella would be needed before any step taken to build the war plane and submarine infrastructure.
> 
> "Support from the House of Representatives would be needed to provide a legal basis for the project," he said.
> 
> *Indonesia as the world`s largest archipelago, would need strong navy and air force to protect its thousands of islands.*
> 
> Indonesia has agreed with South Korea to cooperate in building the infrastructure for the production of submarines. The cooperation will include in license, engineering manufacturing and production of prototype.
> 
> Cooperation is already implemented in design technology and in the next two years cooperation is expected to be implemented in engineering manufacturing and prototype.
> 
> Indonesia and South Korea also agreed on transfer of technology in the construction of submarines.
> 
> *Earlier, the government said development of modern factory to produce submarine would be implemented in 2016-2017.*
> 
> *The first submarine to be produced under the cooperation agreement in Korea will be completed in 2014.*
> 
> Construction of the second submarine will involve Indonesian technicians and production of the third unit will be in Indonesia by PT PAL.
> 
> The submarine bases will be built in the Palu bay, Central Sulawesi to be commissioned by the end of this year. All units of Indonesian submarine will be stationed in the Palu bay including the new one produced in Korea.(*)
> 
> Editor: Heru
> 
> COPYRIGHT © 2013
> 
> Antara News : Indonesia to build infrastructure for submarine production



So you are expected to receive your first submarines out off those 3 which you have ordered in 2014 okay that is not too far and yes you are producing ships at least missile boats in your country you should go for bigger ships and submarines production in your own country


----------



## Kompromat

@Reashot Xigwin 

Which subs are you evaluating?


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> @Reashot Xigwin
> 
> Which subs are you evaluating?



Chang Bogo-class submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Sir Indonesia is going for improved version of these submarines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Exercise Garuda Shield 2013* (Images courtesy of om Kenyot)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Exercise Garuda Shield 2013 part 2* (Images courtesy of om Kenyot)









































See on Kaskus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Exercise Garuda Shield 2013 part 2* (Images courtesy of om Kenyot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See on Kaskus



I hate this snake thing my uncle is in Pakistani SSG he used to do it also hate it its disgusting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> I hate this snake thing my uncle is in Pakistani SSG he used to do it also hate it its disgusting



Everyone would be saying it...until there's no more water around them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inoyasha2

Zarvan said:


> I hate this snake thing my uncle is in Pakistani SSG he used to do it also hate it its disgusting



as long it can be halal in emergency term, i think its worth to try

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inoyasha2

*Indonesia preps for Type 209 submarine construction*
By Jon Grevatt
6/13/2013

Indonesia is preparing to build facilities in support of local shipbuilder PT PAL's planned licensed construction of the third of three South Korean Type 209 diesel-electric attack submarines, although IHS Jane's understands that the scope of Indonesia's involvement in the programme remains subject to negotiation.

The facilities to license-build the submarines, which were ordered from Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) in December 2011, will be operated by state-owned PT PAL adjacent to its existing industrial plant in Surabaya, East Java. Secondary facilities are also expected to be constructed at the Indonesian Navy base in Palu, on the island of Sulawesi, which is scheduled to be commissioned later this year.

The schedule to construct the submarine facilities has slipped several months due to administrative delays, but in a meeting with the Committee for Defence Industry Policy (KKIP) on 11 June, Defence Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said in comments published by the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) that the programme would start "soon".

He added that the industrial infrastructure to construct and maintain the submarines will be completed by 2015 or 2016 in line with Indonesia's objective to license-build the third submarine.




taken from *Janes*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fsjal

Zarvan said:


> Chang Bogo-class submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Sir Indonesia is going for improved version of these submarines



I notice that Indonesian uses South Korean weapons?

Does Indonesia have good ties with S.K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Fsjal said:


> I notice that Indonesian uses South Korean weapons?
> 
> Does Indonesia have good ties with S.K.


Yes they have good relations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inoyasha2

Fsjal said:


> I notice that Indonesian uses South Korean weapons?
> 
> Does Indonesia have good ties with S.K.





Zarvan said:


> Yes they have good relations



Data from the Korean Defense Acquisition Program Administration shows that Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) has delivered 17 KT-1 single turboprop basic trainers to Indonesia, worth US$91 million.

In May 2011, Indonesia signed a $400 million deal to procure 16 units of T-50 Golden Eagle advanced jet trainers from KAI.

In December 2011, Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) won a $1.1 billion contract to manufacture three 1,400-ton U-209 diesel-electric submarines.


*the joint development of the KFX/IFX jet fighter program.*

The projects letter of intent was signed in 2009 and concluded the technology development phase.

Five prototypes of the jet fighter are expected to be rolled-out by 2020.

The $5 billion venture is reportedly being delayed until September 2014 due to the leadership transition from President Lee Myung-bak to Park Geun-hye.

*vice versa*

So far, South Korea is still the biggest buyer of CN-235s followed by Malaysia which has purchased 8 units. 

In 2009, PT DI was building one of the four CN-235s ordered by South Korea whose deliveries would be carried out in stages beginning in November 2010. The value of the contract was US$90 million. The deal was concluded after South Korea had previously purchased 8 units of the planes.

The second to be dispatched of the four ordered by South Korea was sent last on May 12, 2011. Two others would be dispatched later.

The CN-235 airplanes ordered by South Korea would be used as Search and Rescue (SAR) aircraft, or CN-235 Korea Cost Guard. This plane is equipped with tools for carrying out evacuation by the SAR team.

The CN-235 Korea Coast Guard plane delivered in May 12, 2011 was series 57. There were two other CN-235, namely series 58 and 59 to be delivered to South Korea in the future.

Totally South Korea has ordered 12 units, Malaysia 8 units, United Arab Emirates 7 units, Pakistan 4 units, Senegal 2 units, Thailand 2 units. Brunei Darussalam 1 unit, Burkina Faso 1 unit.

After all, South Korea is the biggest market for the Indonesian made airplanes. 

In the future, Indonesia will push for more use of the aircraft to serve inter-island routes in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

Fsjal said:


> I notice that Indonesian uses South Korean weapons?
> 
> Does Indonesia have good ties with S.K.



Very, much of weapon developments of Indonesia are joint projects with South Korea. Including the new 6x6 90mm canon IFV.


*PT Pindad manufacturing site*





*New 90mm canon IFV being manufactured *





*Completed 90mm canon IFV in Doosan manufacturing site*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

nufix said:


> Very, much of weapon developments of Indonesia are joint projects with South Korea. Including the new 6x6 90mm canon IFV.
> 
> 
> *PT Pindad manufacturing site*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New 90mm canon IFV being manufactured *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Completed 90mm canon IFV in Doosan manufacturing site*


What is this thing with Tank type gun on it and is it Anti Tank and other things

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> What is this thing with Tank type gun on it and is it Anti Tank and other things



The vehicle uses Cockerill CSE 90LP low pressure gun, the role of this vehicle as an infantry fighting vehicle. Effective for throwing HE shells and destroying light armored vehicle, but unreliable against heavy tanks, although the gun also fires APFSDS-T sabot round.







The light anti-tank role will probably be done by Pindad 6x6 20mm which is able to carry anti tank weapon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

nufix said:


> The vehicle uses Cockerill CSE 90LP low pressure gun, the role of this vehicle as an infantry fighting vehicle. Effective for throwing HE shells and destroying light armored vehicle, but unreliable against heavy tanks, although the gun also fires APFSDS-T sabot round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The light anti-tank role will probably be done by Pindad 6x6 20mm which is able to carry anti tank weapon


So How many of you will those which are with that Tank type gun with them ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> So How many of you will those which are with that Tank type gun with them ?



The government planned for more than a thousand Pindad 6x6 IFV and APC variants, the details of how many units for each variant is not revealed yet, but the initial order for the 6X6 90mm itself is 22 units. 


*Pindad 6x6 all variants, fresh from oven.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## soaringeagle

VERY useful against beachhead landing type invasions.
ID has some smart army officials.



nufix said:


> The government planned for more than a thousand Pindad 6x6 IFV and APC variants, the details of how many units for each variant is not revealed yet, but the initial order for the 6X6 90mm itself is 22 units.
> 
> 
> *Pindad 6x6 all variants, fresh from oven.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

soaringeagle said:


> VERY useful against beachhead landing type invasions.
> ID has some smart army officials.



Thank you, well Indonesia consists of thousands of Islands, beach storming is vital to Indonesian strategy. Massive armored led landing like China would be very useful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

I have one question-Why is Indonesia making all these weapon for their military?

What is Indonesia's objective? Does Indonesia want to be a rising power like China or is it because of Australia, Malaysia and Singapore?


----------



## soaringeagle

So far most of the weaponry they have shown are more on the "for defense purpose" side.




Fsjal said:


> I have one question-Why is Indonesia making all these weapon for their military?
> 
> What is Indonesia's objective? Does Indonesia want to be a rising power like China or is it because of Australia, Malaysia and Singapore?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

Fsjal said:


> I have one question-Why is Indonesia making all these weapon for their military?
> 
> What is Indonesia's objective? Does Indonesia want to be a rising power like China or is it because of Australia, Malaysia and Singapore?



Mainly because there's an urgent need of defense. SCS is now hot, we have to prepare as early as possible. Not to mention that Indonesia and Malaysia, Australia, and Singapore have a history of warfare. But as you see, most of these weapons are built for defense purpose as the specification of these weapons were designed mainly for operation in Indonesian soil.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

nufix said:


> Mainly because there's an urgent need of defense. *SCS is now hot*, we have to prepare as early as possible. Not to mention that Indonesia and Malaysia, Australia, and Singapore have a history of warfare. But as you see, most of these weapons are built for defense purpose as the specification of these weapons were designed mainly for operation in Indonesian soil.



Who's the aggressor? Vietnam, Philippines?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Fsjal said:


> Who's the aggressor? Vietnam, Philippines?



We don't know, the aggressor would be the one that attack Indonesia militarily, be it weaker countries or stronger countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

nufix said:


> We don't know, the aggressor would be the one that attack Indonesia militarily, be it weaker countries or stronger countries.
> 
> *Indonesia preps for Type 209 submarine construction*
> Taken from Jane's
> Credit to: T Hambrata Azmir @JMP
> 
> 
> Indonesia is preparing to build facilities in support of local shipbuilder PT PAL's planned licensed construction of the third of three South Korean Type 209 diesel-electric attack submarines, althoughIHS Jane's understands that the scope of Indonesia's involvement in the programme remains subject to negotiation.The facilities to license-build the submarines, which were ordered from Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) in December 2011, will be operated by state-owned PT PAL adjacent to its existing industrial plant in Surabaya, East Java.
> 
> Secondary facilities are also expected to be constructed at the Indonesian Navy base in Palu, on the island of Sulawesi, which is scheduled to be commissioned later this year.The schedule to construct the submarine facilities has slipped several months due to administrative delays, but in a meeting with the Committee for Defence Industry Policy (KKIP) on 11 June, Defence Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said in comments published by theIndonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) that the programme would start "soon".He added that the industrial infrastructure to construct and maintain the submarines will be completed by 2015 or 2016 in line withIndonesia's objective to license-build the third submarine and deliver it to the navy by the end of the decade. PT PAL has received around IDR600 billion (USD60 million) from the government to build the facilities, although additional funds are expected to be required.
> 
> The first and second submarines are scheduled to be delivered from 2014 and 2016, and are being constructed by DSME in South Korea with gradually increased input from PT PAL engineers and technicians over the period of the programme. Indonesia has expressed a desire to license-build the third submarine domestically following the transfer of tools, technologies and know-how to PT PAL.IHS Jane's has learned from industry sources, however, that the scope of PT PAL's involvement in the third submarine remains subject to discussion between Indonesia and South Korea.
> 
> A point of contention is PT PAL's industrial capabilities.Sources said DSME has maintained that PT PAL does not have the capabilities to build the whole submarine in Indonesia and favours the company's involvement in constructing parts of the submarine. The Indonesian side, meanwhile, wants a higher degree of involvement and to undertake the complete build programme following technology transfer.The rationale behind Indonesia's license build programme is Jakarta's target to develop defence industrial capabilities within the country and to achieve higher levels of self-reliance. In this sense, Indonesia hopes to locally build further submarines in the future in line with its strategic objective to secure its expansive exclusive economic zone.



If Indonesia is under attack, there will always be backup from its neighbors

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

Fsjal said:


> If Indonesia is under attack, there will always be backup from its neighbors



Hope so, Indonesia maintains relatively good diplomatic relation with the neighboring countries. Surely it will come in handy in times of desperate needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inoyasha2

i already posted this in the previous page mas bro  post number #430



nufix said:


> *Indonesia preps for Type 209 submarine construction*
> Taken from Jane's


----------



## Inoyasha2

*Batam to host Komodo naval joint exercise*
_Fadli, The Jakarta Post, Batam, Sat, June 15 2013, 8:29 AM_


Indonesia will host the 2014 Komodo multilateral joint exercise to improve naval cooperation capabilities in disaster relief, in Riau Islands province, the Navy revealed on Friday.

Participants will come from* 18 countries involving 28 warships and 4,500 sailors*, director of the joint exercise, Commodore Amarullah Octavian, said on Friday.

Batam and Natuna have been designated as the joint exercise area, he told a preparation meeting at Swiss-Belhotel Harbour Bay.

Amarullah, who is Sea Combat Task Force chief of the Indonesian Navy Western Fleet, said the multilateral joint exercise would be held in early April 2014 at the latest.

The Indonesian Navy was currently preparing details of the multilateral joint exercise together with other stakeholders, he added.

The exercise will focus on naval capabilities in disaster relief but we also pay attention to the aggressive stance of the Chinese government by entering the Natuna area, said Amarullah.

_We want to explain that our foreign police stipulates that Natuna is part of Indonesia._

He added there was a political agenda in the multilateral joint exercise that was to show to participating countries that Natuna was part of Indonesia.

Currently there has been no claim from China over the Natuna area but we do not want the Sipadan-Ligitan incident to happen again, said Amarullah.

China has been flexing its muscles and claimed most part of the South China Sea through the so-called nine dotted lines. While the claim has yet to encroach Natuna waters, many observers believe that China will eventually do so.

Amarullah said that the Indonesian Navy would distribute exercise maps which display Indonesian border delineations including Natuna.

Therefore, diplomatically all countries have recognized all Indonesian borders, he said.

He said that participating countries in the multilateral joint exercise include all 10 country members of ASEAN plus Australia, China, India, Japan, New Zealand, Russia, South Korea and the United States.

The need to improve naval capabilities in disaster relief was felt after the Aceh tsunami, which was triggered by the Dec. 26, 2004, earthquake and affected countries around the Indian Ocean basin.

Meanwhile, Assistant to Batam City Secretary for Economic Affairs, Raja Supri, said that the city administration fully support the planned multilateral joint exercise in Batam and Natuna and have prepared logistical support.

We have prepared water taxi for exercise participants to commute between the warships and land, he said.

We will used modified pancung boat for the participants comfort.

President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono is scheduled to open the multilateral joint exercise.

The 18 countries will also take part in the Counter Terrorism Exercise (CTx) to be held at the Indonesian Peace and Security Center in Sentul, Bogor, in West Java in September.

The CTx will be cohosted by Indonesia and the United States as cochairs of a regional counterterrorism initiative under the ASEAN Defense Minister Meeting Plus framework.

Some 1,800 special forces operatives are due to take part at the CTx.







taken from *JakartaPost*




SCS heat meh....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

Inoyasha2 said:


> i already posted this in the previous page mas bro  post number #430



sori kalo gitu.


----------



## Inoyasha2

nufix said:


> sori kalo gitu.



nambahin yah 




> *Indonesia to develop submarine industry*
> _The Jakarta Post, Jakarta, Sat, June 15 2013, 3:29 PM_
> 
> 
> The Defense Ministry says it will cooperate with the South Korean government to develop a submarine-construction industry here as a follow up to earlier knowledge transfers between the two countries.
> 
> *We are now preparing the human resources and facilities*, Head of the defense facilities agency at the Defense Ministry Rear. Adm. Rachmad Lubis said as quoted by tempo.co.id on Saturday.
> 
> He said the *Ministry of Research and Technology* was currently* recruiting Indonesian participants who would participate in a technology-transfer program at Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering in South Korea*.
> 
> In terms of preparations for the facility, the *State-Owned Enterprises Ministry is currently drawing up a design of the construction of shipyard facilities*, he added.
> 
> Analysts have called for enhanced defense cooperation between South Korea and Indonesia beyond military procurement to closer industrial cooperation. (hrl/dic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken from *JakartaPost*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Despite KFX delay, S. Korea prioritizes RI&#8217;s defense link*
Bagus BT Saragih, The Jakarta Post | World | Sat, June 15 2013, 11:16 AM






_KF-X Jet Fighter concept image._

South Korea has renewed its commitment to creating a strong defense and military cooperation with Indonesia amid growing concerns surrounding the South Korean government&#8217;s decision to postpone the joint development of the KFX/IFX jet fighter.

The commitment was delivered by South Korean Foreign Minister Yun Byung-se during a courtesy call meeting with President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono in Nusa Dua, Bali, on Friday.

&#8220;On defense, the South Korean minister told [the President] that they had been identifying prospective nations to partner with. In South Korean weaponry production, the minister said that the country would only focus on selected partners, and during the meeting, we got the impression that Indonesia was still its priority partner,&#8221; Presidential spokesman for foreign affairs Teuku Faizasyah said after accompanying the President in the meeting.

The courtesy call was held on the sidelines of the sixth ministerial meeting of the Forum for East Asia and Latin America Cooperation (FEALAC).

After meeting with the South Korean minister, Yudhoyono also held a collective courtesy call meeting with delegation heads of all 34 participating nations.

Faizasyah, however, said that the meeting did not specifically discuss the KFX/IFX project; a program intended to develop a next-generation fighter aircraft by 2020.

Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro previously said that the postponement of the project was because South Korea&#8217;s government was in transition. But many have suggested that South Korea&#8217;s new president, Park Geun-hye, supported by the parliament, had decided to reassess all defense and military cooperation plans with Indonesia entirely for financial reasons.

The project&#8217;s agreement was signed in 2012 when South Korea was still led by then president Lee Myung-bak.

The deal stated that Indonesia would pay for up to 20 percent of the US$5 billion development project with the remaining 80 percent to be paid by the South Korean government and Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI).

However, according to Faizasyah, Yun said during his meeting with Yudhoyono that there had been no change in regard to the state of the Indonesia-South Korea relationship. &#8220;[Yan] reiterated that the good and robust relationship between the two countries would be a model of bilateral relations that South Korea would also implement with its other partner countries,&#8221; he said.

According to the Indonesian Defense Ministry, the government already spent at least US$2.7 million in 2011 and $7.3 million in 2012 on the project.

Purnomo previously said that the government would go ahead with the KFX/IFX development despite the delay.

Yudhoyono, meanwhile, told the South Korean minister that Indonesia was keen to partner with Seoul to develop its creative industry. &#8220;The creative industry is not limited to small-and medium-level but also those with high-level technology. [The President&#8217;s] proposal was responded to in a positive manner,&#8221; Faizasyah said.

Despite KFX delay, S. Korea prioritizes RI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Exercise Garuda Shield 2013 part 3* (Image courtesy from om kenyot)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inoyasha2

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Despite KFX delay, S. Korea prioritizes RIs defense link*



the image url doesnt work om.

Kemaren sabtu mo posting ini ga jadi, kayane beritane rada ga wangun.  dipermainken ma koreya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Despite KFX delay, S. Korea prioritizes RI&#8217;s defense link*
> Bagus BT Saragih, The Jakarta Post | World | Sat, June 15 2013, 11:16 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF-X Jet Fighter concept image._
> 
> South Korea has renewed its commitment to creating a strong defense and military cooperation with Indonesia amid growing concerns surrounding the South Korean government&#8217;s decision to postpone the joint development of the KFX/IFX jet fighter.
> 
> The commitment was delivered by South Korean Foreign Minister Yun Byung-se during a courtesy call meeting with President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono in Nusa Dua, Bali, on Friday.
> 
> &#8220;On defense, the South Korean minister told [the President] that they had been identifying prospective nations to partner with. In South Korean weaponry production, the minister said that the country would only focus on selected partners, and during the meeting, we got the impression that Indonesia was still its priority partner,&#8221; Presidential spokesman for foreign affairs Teuku Faizasyah said after accompanying the President in the meeting.
> 
> The courtesy call was held on the sidelines of the sixth ministerial meeting of the Forum for East Asia and Latin America Cooperation (FEALAC).
> 
> After meeting with the South Korean minister, Yudhoyono also held a collective courtesy call meeting with delegation heads of all 34 participating nations.
> 
> Faizasyah, however, said that the meeting did not specifically discuss the KFX/IFX project; a program intended to develop a next-generation fighter aircraft by 2020.
> 
> Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro previously said that the postponement of the project was because South Korea&#8217;s government was in transition. But many have suggested that South Korea&#8217;s new president, Park Geun-hye, supported by the parliament, had decided to reassess all defense and military cooperation plans with Indonesia entirely for financial reasons.
> 
> The project&#8217;s agreement was signed in 2012 when South Korea was still led by then president Lee Myung-bak.
> 
> The deal stated that Indonesia would pay for up to 20 percent of the US$5 billion development project with the remaining 80 percent to be paid by the South Korean government and Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI).
> 
> However, according to Faizasyah, Yun said during his meeting with Yudhoyono that there had been no change in regard to the state of the Indonesia-South Korea relationship. &#8220;[Yan] reiterated that the good and robust relationship between the two countries would be a model of bilateral relations that South Korea would also implement with its other partner countries,&#8221; he said.
> 
> According to the Indonesian Defense Ministry, the government already spent at least US$2.7 million in 2011 and $7.3 million in 2012 on the project.
> 
> Purnomo previously said that the government would go ahead with the KFX/IFX development despite the delay.
> 
> Yudhoyono, meanwhile, told the South Korean minister that Indonesia was keen to partner with Seoul to develop its creative industry. &#8220;The creative industry is not limited to small-and medium-level but also those with high-level technology. [The President&#8217;s] proposal was responded to in a positive manner,&#8221; Faizasyah said.
> 
> Despite KFX delay, S. Korea prioritizes RI


Dam now even that project has been delayed Man Indonesia really need to go for Sukhoi Planes as soon as possible other wise your Army and Navy are sitting ducks in case of any war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scobydoo

Zarvan said:


> Dam now even that project has been delayed Man Indonesia really need to go for Sukhoi Planes as soon as possible other wise your Army and Navy are sitting ducks in case of any war


relax.... we're not goin to war tomorrow. With Indonesia's current economic condition, its not wise to buy and operate bulk of jet fighters bcoz jet fighters have very high operational cost per hour compare to warships and ground assets.

look at Brazil... they have far more bigger GDP than Indonesia but their airforce only operate few jet fighter just like Indonesia


----------



## Zarvan

scobydoo said:


> relax.... we're not goin to war tomorrow. With Indonesia's current economic condition, its not wise to buy and operate bulk of jet fighters bcoz jet fighters have very high operational cost per hour compare to warships and ground assets.
> 
> look at Brazil... they have far more bigger GDP than Indonesia but their airforce only operate few jet fighter just like Indonesia


Sir you region is getting destabilized by every passing day and war will not tell you that its coming and you are nor prepared for that not even close you really need to speed up the modernization of your Air Force



scobydoo said:


> relax.... we're not goin to war tomorrow. With Indonesia's current economic condition, its not wise to buy and operate bulk of jet fighters bcoz jet fighters have very high operational cost per hour compare to warships and ground assets.
> 
> look at Brazil... they have far more bigger GDP than Indonesia but their airforce only operate few jet fighter just like Indonesia


Yes and they will cry the day they made this mistake in case of any war


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> Dam now even that project has been delayed Man Indonesia really need to go for Sukhoi Planes as soon as possible other wise your Army and Navy are sitting ducks in case of any war



Not to worry according to the country think-tank. Indonesia remain safe for the next 50 years.


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Not to worry according to the country think-tank. Indonesia remain safe for the next 50 years.



and You believe these think tanks  Now I know why Indonesian Air Force is is the mess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soaringeagle

The best defense for Indonesia is to keep the country stay united.
Treat the minorities nicely yet under control, enhance social harmony between citizens of all ancestry and religions while at the same time increase productivity and remove poverty.
For any aggressor to take on Indonesia, it will try to break it up from inside first.
IMO Indonesia been doing a decent job for the pass few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> and You believe these think tanks  Now I know why Indonesian Air Force is is the mess



Other than the facts that Think-Tank are usually consist of the country brightest & that's pretty much what we paid them for . Beside who wants to FU*K us anyway?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Yes yes keep believing these think tanks  Man please grow up events are changing fast and you guys are not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

sup y'all yok opo kabare?


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> Yes yes keep believing these think tanks  Man please grow up events are changing fast and you guys are not



I appreciate your concern over our Air Force condition, but as I said before, most of national budget goes for infrastructure. I want and urge the government to purchase hundreds of pure jet fighters, but they don't see it as an urgent matter. Instead, they started to flex many anti-air mobile brigades to counter any attack from skies and navy. Our air force, although it is not as strong as China or India, it is considered enough to counter any air force in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soaringeagle

If CN wants Indonesia's lumber and oil, it will always pay fairly for it. Besides, Indonesia has lots of Chinese connection from within. Tourism from CN is on the rise too now.
India will not attack Indonesia lightly as another Muslim power PK is at its back.
Stay friendly or at least not aggressively with Singapore and Malaysia, all sides has much to gain from it.
Thailand will always want to and try to stay neutral as a buffer zone for all sides, and will be supported by other major powers for doing so.
Some modern jets will be helpful though, mainly as a deterrence.
Like I say, treat all citizens fairly and well and stay united, so Indonesia can develop and retain local talents, productivity will improve together with living standard.
Indonesia will stay strong and stable that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

nufix said:


> I appreciate your concern over our Air Force condition, but as I said before, most of national budget goes for infrastructure. I want and urge the government to purchase hundreds of pure jet fighters, but they don't see it as an urgent matter. Instead, they started to flex many anti-air mobile brigades to counter any attack from skies and navy. Our air force, although it is not as strong as China or India, it is considered enough to counter any air force in the region.



Than do something about it Sir you really need to do that get support of pressure groups and other things


----------



## Inoyasha2

Zarvan said:


> Than do something about it Sir you really need to do that get support of pressure groups and other things



Yeah, but no one cares about the air force this month, the hottest issue for this week has been the Fuel Prices.

In the coming weeks, subsidized gasoline prices will rise 44 percent, from 4,500 rupiah (US$ 0.45), or 45 cents, a liter, or 0.26 gallon, to 6,500 rupiah (US$ 0.66) to help close a widening budget deficit. The revised budget also includes around 9 trillion rupiah for a cash compensation program for poor Indonesian families to cushion the blow from the subsidy decision and a resulting increase in inflation, as was done when gasoline prices were raised in 2008. 

Amid heavy rain, protesters including members of labor groups  the Jakarta police estimated as many as 4,000  staged rallies and burned tires Monday outside the national legislative complex in south Jakarta to voice opposition to any price increases. The police said they had deployed nearly 20,000 officers to maintain order, given violent protests that had erupted during past fuel price debates.


----------



## Zarvan

Inoyasha2 said:


> Yeah, but no one cares about the air force this month, the hottest issue for this week has been the Fuel Prices.
> 
> In the coming weeks, subsidized gasoline prices will rise 44 percent, from 4,500 rupiah, or 45 cents, a liter, or 0.26 gallon, to 6,500 rupiah to help close a widening budget deficit. The revised budget also includes around 9 trillion rupiah for a cash compensation program for poor Indonesian families to cushion the blow from the subsidy decision and a resulting increase in inflation, as was done when gasoline prices were raised in 2008.
> 
> Amid heavy rain, protesters including members of labor groups &#8212; the Jakarta police estimated as many as 4,000 &#8212; staged rallies and burned tires Monday outside the national legislative complex in south Jakarta to voice opposition to any price increases. The police said they had deployed nearly 20,000 officers to maintain order, given violent protests that had erupted during past fuel price debates.



I know about fuel prices Sir yes these thing are important but also defence Sir


----------



## Inoyasha2

> *PNG`s defense minister pays courtesy call on Indonesian counterpart*
> 
> _Tue, June 18 2013 12:17 _
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Papua New Guinea`s Defense Minister Febian *** paid a courtesy call on his Indonesian counterpart, Purnomo Yusgiantoro, here on Tuesday.
> 
> The two ministers discussed efforts to intensify defense cooperation between Indonesia and PNG, Minister Yusgiantoro said.
> 
> "The defense cooperation, which has been implemented so far, includes *joint border patrol, military official exchange visits, and training as well as exercises*," the minister said.
> 
> The two countries *explored possibility to establish cooperation in the defense industry*, he added.
> 
> Indonesia and PNG *signed a Defense Cooperation Agreement (DCA)* in Port Moresby, PNG, on March 12, 2010 during a state visit by President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.
> 
> Minister Febian *** is a member of the entourage of PNG`s Prime Minister Peter Charles Paire O`Neill who is on a visit to Indonesia.
> 
> Prime Minister O`Neill and President Yudhoyono held a bilateral meeting in Jakarta on Monday (June 17).
> 
> President Yudhoyono considered the state visit of the PNG prime minister this time very significant for developing and increasing the cooperation between the two countries following the meetings before in Honolulu and in the Bali Democracy Forum last year.
> 
> "This visit is very important not only for the two countries` bilateral relations but also for increasing and strengthening our relations and partnership. We have agreed to work more and seek more opportunities and comprehensive partnership," he said.
> 
> Prime Minister O`Neill meanwhile said he was glad over the warn welcome that had been given to him and his delegation.
> 
> He said as close neighbors PNG and Indonesia could continue to develop their cooperation wider.
> (Uu.S037/F001)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken from *ANTARA News*



another new market for PINDAD, PAL or PTDI? 



in the article above Mr Febian P.O.K altered as Mr Febian ***  

No P.O.K i tell you!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inoyasha2



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> Than do something about it Sir you really need to do that get support of pressure groups and other things



Here's more news. Now just shut up & wait for more planes to come.


> *Indonesia Building Fleet of Flanker Fighters*
> 
> This March, Anatoly Isaikin, director general at Rosoboronexport, announced that Indonesia had placed a follow-on order for six more Sukhoi Su-30MK2 twin-seat multi-role fighters. The deal also includes an unspecified number of Saturn AL-31F engines and other equipment needed to keep the growing Indonesian Flanker fleet intact. To facilitate further sales to Jakarta, the Kremlin-controlled VEB Bank provided the Indonesian finance ministry with an export credit facility worth $399.5 million for a seven-year term.
> 
> Following the delivery of new aircraft in February, the Indonesian air force&#8217;s current Sukhoi fleet comprises 12 aircraft: two Su-27SKs, three Su-27SKMs, two Su-30MKs and five Su-30MK2s. Four more Su-30MK2s are expected by year-end. Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin, deputy defense minister, was quoted as saying Indonesia plans to have a full squadron of 16 Sukhoi Su-27/30 fighters by the end of this year. Earlier, his colleagues voiced Jakarta&#8217;s ultimate intent to form 10 Sukhoi fighter squadrons comprising 180 aircraft within the next 15 to 20 years.
> 
> Victor Komardin, Rosoboronexport deputy director general, told the media at LIMA 2013 that Indonesian officials have asked Russia to create a joint center for repair and maintenance of Sukhoi fighters, and Mil Mi-17 and Mi-35 helicopters in Indonesia. He believes the agreement could be signed before the planned rotation of the armed forces chiefs in the second half of the year. After the rotation, Russian salesmen expect resumption of negotiations on follow-on orders for the Su-30MK2, and even more advanced Su-35s, as well as other weapons on the Indonesian wish list.



Combat Jets Drive Russian Arms Sales; India Tops Export List | Aviation International News


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Here's more news. Now just shut up & wait for more planes to come.
> 
> 
> Combat Jets Drive Russian Arms Sales; India Tops Export List | Aviation International News



I would believe this when you will order these fighters in large numbers


----------



## Inoyasha2

*IFX / Indonesian Fighter*






PTDI entering the second phase, its called engginering manufacturing development. Starting the production-plan detail-design, prototyping, testing and sertification. All those need at least 8 years, projected finished in 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Inoyasha2 said:


> *IFX / Indonesian Fighter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTDI entering the second phase, its called engginering manufacturing development. Starting the production-plan detail-desaign, prototyping, testing and sertification. All those need at least 8 years, projected finished in 2020.


I have a question, dude. Is that PTDI project base on Korea KFX project (I remember Indonesia and S.Korea joint developing KFX ), or Indonesia domestic 4gen fighter project? And plan to using what jet engines ? Ths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

cnleio said:


> I have a question, dude. Is that PTDI project base on Korea KFX project (I remember Indonesia and S.Korea joint developing KFX ), or Indonesia domestic 4gen fighter project? And plan to using what jet engines ? Ths.



KFX/IFX is a joint project between Indonesia and S. Korea. However, each department (PTDI and KAI) has its own design. KAI prefers a jet with canard to improve its maneuverability while Indonesia prefers F-22 design to improve its range. 






So basically there are two designs, 

the C100 which basically designed to meet Indonesia's requirements is designed to work with General Electric F414 or EJ 200 engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scobydoo

Too bad this forum don't have any Korean member to be asked about this KFX project 











> Opening ceremony joint research center in Daejon.









> Joint Research Center in Daejon.









> Aja Aja Hwaiting

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nufix

*Indonesian Air Borne Troops*
*Along With God Storming From The Skies*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia will Receive T-50 Golden Eagle Start in September 2013*





_KAI T-50i Golden Eagle for TNI AU (photo : daum)_

*Indonesia gears up for T-50*

Indonesia will receive its full complement of 16 Korea Aerospace Industries T-50 Golden Eagle advanced jet trainer aircraft between September 2013 and February 2014.

The disclosure was made by a company spokesman at the company's chalet.

Jakarta ordered 16 T-50s in May 2011, marking the first export sale for the type, which is powered by a single General Electric F404 engine.

Indonesian pilots and maintenance crews are in South Korea familiarising themselves with the type.

In addition, KAI is confident of closing a deal with the Manila for 12 FA-50s, an armed variant of the T-50. Manila will use the type both for training and as a light fighter/attack aircraft.

The company, in co-operation with Lockheed Martin, is also competing against the Alenia/Aermacchi M-346 and BAE Systems Hawk for an eight aircraft requirement in Poland.

Warsaw is reviewing the technical proposals issued by the three companies, and will issue another request for proposals for pricing information in the coming months. A decision could come as soon as early 2014.

(Flight Global)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inoyasha2




----------



## Inoyasha2

*Some random pictures of this week*





















Lusiani, the only woman tehnician with the sukhois





The marines was chewed the whole coconut using his teeth only while the USMC joking _"Please Imagine if we're one on one combating without gun, we die in one biting only"_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Concept image for the Medium tank project.*




Membedah Pindad Lewat Buku | Angkasa Readers Community

related post:


> * PINDAD Ready to Launch its First Indonesian made Tank*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-...-news-discussion-thread-19.html#ixzz2Wq4bGXyO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tshering22

Is your military officially trained in Silat? I heard it is an Indonesian martial art?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Tshering22 said:


> *Is your military officially trained in Silat?* I heard it is an Indonesian martial art?



Among other things...





Mix-martial arts, Taekwondo, Yongmoodo, Boxing, Karate, to Pencak Silat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inoyasha2

*Monas - June 20th 2013*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inoyasha2

Tshering22 said:


> Is your military officially trained in Silat? I heard it is an Indonesian martial art?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Inoyasha2 said:


>



Something made me wonder, why those helo doesn't have any registration number painted on its body 

Maybe this one is tested vehicle for our armed forces, just like the rumours says


----------



## Inoyasha2

> *Exercises with Indonesia show growing ties with largest Muslim nation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Paratroopers of the 82nd Airborne Division hunker down before a mock assault on a row of abandoned buildings, June 18, 2013. The UN peacekeeping scenario was part of the Garuda Shield exercise going on in Indonesia._
> 
> _By Wyatt Olson
> Stars and Stripes
> Published: June 21, 2013_
> 
> 
> CILODONG, Indonesia  Staff Sgt. Ronald Hartford was full of nervous energy standing among fellow paratroopers from the Armys 82nd Airborne Division during this weeks Garuda Shield exercise. As a veteran of more than 90 jumps and numerous deployments, not much surprises him.
> 
> Gathered nearby were about 100 Indonesians drawn by the spectacle of the massive combined tactical jump with the National Indonesian Army, followed by a mock attack using blank ammo on abandoned buildings.
> 
> A carnival atmosphere reigned, with squealing kids, snack carts and even an ice cream vendor playing upbeat recorded music. Many locals pleaded to have photos taken with the American paratroopers. Young women gazed adoringly.
> 
> Hartford admitted he was astounded by their reception in the country.
> 
> We come here and we feel like rock stars, he said, echoing what other paratroopers said of the people theyd met in this largely Muslim country.
> 
> Theyre more accepting of us here, he said. In Afghanistan and Iraq, the Muslims there, especially the women, if we were walking on the streets or driving, theyd turn away from us. They wouldnt look at us.
> 
> Here, they want to have pictures with us, talk with us. We were in a McDonalds and this guy was trying to get a picture of his child with us. Then he had his wife take a picture of him with us. Everybody, for some reason, loves Americans here. It seems like they like us being here.
> 
> U.S. policymakers and military planners hope that sentiment will only grow stronger.
> 
> Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel mentioned Americas desire to develop closer ties with Indonesia during a speech at the Shangri-La Dialogue in Singapore earlier this month, where he held talks with Indonesias defense minister.
> 
> The United States and Indonesia  the worlds largest Muslim-majority nation  are building new habits of cooperation that reflect a shared vision for a peaceful and prosperous region, Hagel said, adding that the island nation had a key role in leading this region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Paratroopers with the 82nd Airborne Division's 1st Brigade Combat Team practice "landing" the evening before the final jump of the Garuda Shield exercise. Pre-jump training is required for all paratroopers before every jump regardless of their experience._
> 
> Indonesia offers the U.S. a chance to develop a relationship with a secular Muslim country that has a compelling interest in curtailing jihadist extremism.
> 
> In 2002 a terrorist bombing on the tourist island of Bali killed 202 people and injured 240. Many of the dead were Australians but the number included seven Americans.
> 
> With the help of American advisers and equipment, the Indonesian army has hunted down and killed or captured many members of Jemaah Islamiyah, the militant Islamic group that planned the attack.
> 
> The U.S. has also assisted the nearby Philippines in combating Jemaah Islamiyah and similar groups. Together, the three nations have driven the extremist groups to outlying islands - though many Filipinos remain leery of a renewed American military presence in the country.
> 
> Col. Trevor Bredenkamp, commander of 82nd Airbornes 1st Brigade Combat Team, touts the value of cultural exchanges between armies  such as Garuda Shield between the United States and Indonesia.
> 
> Its not just sending a message militarily; its sending a message from the national level that we are committed to working together, to respond to crises in the future, he said.
> 
> Garuda Shield has been held before, but this year its part of a much bigger military engagement with Indonesia, said Col. James Robinson, assistant chief of staff, Security Cooperation and Policy for U.S. Army Pacific Command.
> 
> With an emphasis on UN peacekeeping operations and involvement by components from the U.S. Reserves and National Guard, it was held with other exercises that included disaster relief and response and medical operations.
> 
> This engagement with the Indonesian military at this time is the largest engagement weve had with Indonesia in our recent history, Robinson said.
> 
> The U.S. maintained an arms ban against Indonesia for many years after the country invaded East Timor in 1975. During its 24 years of occupation, Indonesian forces brutally suppressed, deprived and tortured the population there.
> 
> The country has steadily improved its human rights record since the late 1990s, when President Suharto was forced out of office after 31 years of control and following the Indonesia militarys withdrawal from East Timor. The U.S. eased its weapons ban in 2005, although some critics remain wary of the Indonesian army using such imports against its citizens.
> 
> Weve worked together through the policy, and both Indonesia and the U.S. are at an understanding now that we can train and work with each other in a more-than-symbolic way, said Robinson, who in 2006 was the first American to ever graduate from the Indonesian war college. Its the first time weve worked with them at this scale.
> 
> The engagements are only likely to become more robust, because the Army is shifting 70,000 soldiers to the Pacific command as part of the drawdown in the Middle East and the rebalancing from Europe to Asia.
> 
> I think the Army has a significant role to play in the establishment and maintenance of good relationships throughout the region, said Maj. Gen. John W. Nicholson, commander of the 82nd Airborne Division.
> 
> A decade of counterinsurgency warfare in the Middle East has led to a predictable, formulaic approach by the Army, he said. We go into these areas with a high degree of situational understanding and, frankly, in many ways a very predictable rotation.
> 
> That has to change, particularly for the 82nd Airborne, which is Americas global response force, he said, noting that elements of the division responded to the Haiti earthquake in 2010.
> 
> We have to be ready to perform a range of tasks, he said. In order to be ready for that weve had to really widen our aperture in terms of what we do, where we do it and get there quickly and with less information than weve been used to having.
> 
> The 82nd recently completed exercises with the Indian army in the U.S., and exercises will be held soon in Egypt and South Africa.
> 
> They require some intense planning.
> 
> For example, the 82nd needed to get 480 parachutes to Indonesia from Fort Bragg, N.C. They had to be shipped via Federal Express so they could be fully bonded and maintained in a strict chain of custody to guarantee their safety certification, Bredenkamp said.
> 
> But, as most soldiers at Garuda Shield discovered, the reception was worth the effort.
> 
> I jumped into the drop zone and once I was rucked up and moving out toward the road, all the children and family members on mopeds were offering to carry your bag, carry your helmet, Robinson said. Its just been nothing but welcoming here.







taken from *STRIPES*


----------



## scobydoo

^
sumbernya mana??? post 30 sudah bisa insert link dan gambar.

Klo belum bisa insert link dan gambar ente banyak2 ngejunk dulu di trit lain baru balik lagi ke trit ini.


----------



## Inoyasha2

scobydoo said:


> ^
> sumbernya mana??? post 30 sudah bisa insert link dan gambar.
> 
> Klo belum bisa insert link dan gambar ente banyak2 ngejunk dulu di trit lain baru balik lagi ke trit ini.



yaelah... lupaa...  hahah udah om...


----------



## nufix

> Indonesian Navy Launches Naval Surveillance UAV developed by LAPAN agency From KRI Diponegoro 365. (Kenyot@JMP)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inoyasha2

> *Navy Will Buy 11 Helicopter Anti-Submarine*
> 
> Navy will have 11 units of anti-submarine helicopters. Since Year 1960, this is the first time the Indonesian military has such armaments.
> 
> Chief of Naval Staff (Kasal) Marsetio Admiral explain, step by step, at the latest on October 5, 2014, 11 ASW helicopters will strengthen the Navy defense equipment. It is currently in the process of auction of two candidates heli provider.
> 
> He added, along with the arrival of the helicopter ASW, will set up a new squadron at the Puspenerbal, namely Squadron 100 ASW.
> 
> "On October 5, 2014, the Navy will showing-off the combat power Weapon System Integrated Fleet, both elements Warships, Aircraft, Koprs Marines, and the base," he said after receiving the Navy pilots license.
> 
> In that event, Kasal first undergo standard operating procedures Naval Aviation, which includes: health checks, receive a briefing from the instructors, then do a preflight inspection and engine start.
> 
> Furthermore, Kasal fly helicopters Bell 412 EP N-HU-419 produced by PT Air Indonesia flight route towards Lanudal Juanda Sidoarjo and return to Lanudal Juanda.
> 
> Marsetio accompanied by Marine Lt. Col. (P) Muhammad Tohir, as well as an instructor pilot. Participate in this flight, Commander Naval Flight Center Laksma TNI I Nyoman Nesa, 1 Air Wing Commander Col (P) Edwin, and Juanda Lanudal Commander Col (P) Sigit Setiyanta.







taken from KOMPAS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inoyasha2

> *Indonesian Air Force holds static show in Biak*
> 
> _Sun, June 23 2013 20:18_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Photo document of Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU) exhibition. (ANTARA/Widodo S. Jusuf)_
> 
> 
> Biak, Papua (ANTARA News) - The national air defense command of the Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU) in Biak Numfor District, Papua Province, held a static air defense exhibition at the Manuhua airbase on Sunday.
> 
> "The air defense exhibition may serve as a means to inform the Indonesian people of the TNI AU`s weaponry in securing the air territory of the Unitary Republic of Indonesia from Sabang to Merauke," the command`s chief, Air Commodore Asnam Muhidir, said here.
> 
> He expressed hope the static show can draw the people`s attention to the airspace defense and the TNI AU.
> 
> Several military planes displayed at the exhibition consisted of four F 16 jet fighter planes and C 130 Hercules cargo aircraft of the TNI AU`s Squadron III.
> 
> The static show is a part of exercise called Cakra and the command`s operations in Biak.
> 
> During the show the TNI AU`s Special Forces (Paskas) also conducted skydiving from C 130 Hercules. The exhibition was also aimed at encouraging youths` interests to become TNI AU soldiers.
> 
> "The exhibition displays the Indonesian military aircraft and weaponry. Through the exhibition, we can see for ourselves the condition of jet fighters and the performance of TNI AU soldiers in defending the air territory of the Unitary Republic of Indonesia," Fatima, an exhibition visitor, said.
> 
> Besides serving as a means of learning, she said the exhibition also enabled the public to understand soldiers and get information on air defense equipment of the TNI AU.
> 
> At least four F 16 jet fighters and a C 130 Hercules plane were parked in the yard of Manuhua airbase.
> 
> Many visitors took the opportunity to ask about the TNI AU and take pictures of the airplanes as well as air crew members.
> 
> In order to strengthen the air defense, the TNI AU has several new military planes consisting of EMB Super Tucano, and Sukhoi 30 MK.
> 
> Indonesia also has put an order for 16 fighter training jets of T 50 Golden Eagle to South Korea.
> 
> The TNI AU has sent six of its pilots to South Korea to attend six-month training on the new jet fighters.
> (Uu.B019/S012)









taken from ANTARA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Inoyasha2 said:


> taken from KOMPAS



seems like we asian are now spending a lot in defence 

btw new defence co-operation going to start between Bangladesh and Indonesia 

check out the news 

Indonesian Aerospace set for major contract with Bangladesh - Military Forces of Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inoyasha2

BDforever said:


> seems like we asian are now spending a lot in defence
> 
> btw new defence co-operation going to start between Bangladesh and Indonesia
> 
> check out the news
> 
> Indonesian Aerospace set for major contract with Bangladesh - Military Forces of Asia



Nice to know that Indonesia has growing ties on defense with Bangladesh. 



> This when VBSS (Visit Board Search and Seizure) KRI Diponegoro-365 EXERCISES WITH BANGLADESH WAR SHIP IN BOARDEX SERIAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> In Boardex Serial (Boarding Exercise), VBSS team (Visit Board Search and Seizure) KRI Diponegoro-365 perform exercises together with *BNS Osman*, Bangladesh warships. This exercise aims to train the VBSS team readiness in conducting examinations in suspected commercial ships . Exercise carried out in the Mediterranean Sea._
> 
> BNS Osman - Bangladesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _posted @ Sunday, June 02, 2013 9:50 AM by Dispenal Mabesal _




&#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482; 

@BDforever : The BNS osman been aboard in mediteranian since 2010? is it true?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Inoyasha2 said:


> Nice to know that Indonesia has growing ties on defense with Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;
> 
> @BDforever : The BNS osman been aboard in mediteranian since 2010? is it true?



yes for UN mission

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inoyasha2

> *Eagle Thainesia Execise XVI Begins*
> 
> June 22nd, 2013, the joint Exercise between the Royal Thai Air Force started.
> 
> Exercise is actually opened by the Exercise Director Colonel Pnb Andyawan MP on June 24th, 2013, consisting of a wide range of activities that focus on flight operations, among others, dissimilar air combat training between Hawk 209 aircraft owned by the Indonesian Air Force against the Alpha Jet from RTAF, Close Air Support and Surface Attack Tactic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first group consists of a single C-130 Hercules aircraft and 35 personnel, while the second group coming on June 24, 2013 consist of 4 pieces Alpha Jet, 63 personnel to total personnel RTAF is 98 people.







taken from RSNAFB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inoyasha2

*Garuda Exercise*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inoyasha2

*Garuda Exercise*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inoyasha2

*Garuda Exercise*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inoyasha2

*Garuda Exercise*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inoyasha2

*Garuda Shield*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scobydoo

Good... Indonesian military do a lot of exercise these days. 

Back to Garuda Shield Exercise pictures. US 82nd Airborne using T11 parachute, while Indonesian airborne (Kostrad) still using T10 parachute.















> US army 82nd Airborne Division jumping from a C-17 Globemaster













> US army 82nd Airborne Division helping Indonesian Airborne to put on parachute

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inoyasha2

Research and Technology Minister Gusti Muhammad Hatta tried Komodo armored vehicles made &#8203;&#8203;by PT. PINDAD on display at the launch of the National Day of Resurrection Technology (Hakteknas) 18th in BPPT II building, Central Jakarta, Monday (24/6). On that occasion, the defense and security technology products on display as well as aerospace. ANTARA / Fanny Octavianus / mm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inoyasha2

> <&#51064;&#45768; &#51312;&#51333;&#49324; 6&#47749;, TA-50 &#44256;&#46321;&#54984;&#47144;&#44592; &#44368;&#44288;&#51088;&#44201; &#54925;&#46301;>







taken from YONHAP NEWS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

Inoyasha2 said:


> taken from YONHAP NEWS



please give caption in english for every picture you post, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

buat inoyasha dan nufix scooby doo dan Rearshot Xigwin thread ekonomi RI disundul juga donks biar gak tenggelam


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> buat inoyasha dan nufix scooby doo dan Rearshot Xigwin thread ekonomi RI disundul juga donks biar gak tenggelam



Wah saya minta maaf sebelumnya, saya lagi ada Pruefung untuk bulan ini soalnya menjelang musim panas jadi saya ga begitu rajin nyari-nyari berita ekonomi. Mungkin tante bisa ikut menuhin threadnya, danke : )


----------



## Nike

courtesy of kenyot kaskus
Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono in action 



nufix said:


> Wah saya minta maaf sebelumnya, saya lagi ada Pruefung untuk bulan ini soalnya menjelang musim panas jadi saya ga begitu rajin nyari-nyari berita ekonomi. Mungkin tante bisa ikut menuhin threadnya, danke : )



sante aja mas'e, ai juga belum nemu berita ekonomi menarik nih untuk diposting disini

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inoyasha2

*The Rhan 122 Rocket Used by the Army Field Artillery and The Marines*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

Inoyasha2 said:


> *The Rhan 122 Rocket Used by the Army Field Artillery and The Marines*



What is the range?


----------



## Banglar Lathial

1. Is LAPAN still on track for its satellite launcher tests in 2014? What is the expected payload to space? 30 kg?


2. What happened to the 35,000 tonne LHD (modified star-50)? Any progress on it?

3. Why does not Indonesia Navy (TNI-AL) procure, design or develop any DDGHM/DDG/etc? You have such a large maritime exclusive economic zone, you can easily operate 18 to 20 DDGs without raising any eyebrows anywhere. 

You could take a look at the FREMM frigate (about as capable as a destroyer) purchased by a much smaller Morocco (about 1/8 Indonesia's GDP, about 1/8 Indonesia's population). Displacing about 6,000 tonnes, these vessels also come equipped with relatively advanced Franco-Italian sensors (from Thales and others), the Western world's first active radar homing and the world's first PIF (pilotage en force) capable AAW missiles. These Aster-30 can endure accelerations of up to 50G!


4. Are you capable of developing and integrating AAM (Air to Air missiles) and ASM (air to surface missiles) on your F-16 from America? This is crucial. Otherwise, your planes will be "cats without claws". 



5. Best of luck to our brothers and sisters from Indonesia and around the world. We are glad whenever you progress. It is as if we have also progressed when you progressed, and when you are hurt, it is as if we are also hurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Banglar Lathial said:


> 1. Is LAPAN still on track for its satellite launcher tests in 2014? What is the expected payload to space? 30 kg?
> 
> 
> 2. What happened to the 35,000 tonne LHD (modified star-50)? Any progress on it?
> 
> 3. Why does not Indonesia Navy (TNI-AL) procure, design or develop any DDGHM/DDG/etc? You have such a large maritime exclusive economic zone, you can easily operate 18 to 20 DDGs without raising any eyebrows anywhere.
> 
> You could take a look at the FREMM frigate (about as capable as a destroyer) purchased by a much smaller Morocco (about 1/8 Indonesia's GDP, about 1/8 Indonesia's population). Displacing about 6,000 tonnes, these vessels also come equipped with relatively advanced Franco-Italian sensors (from Thales and others), the Western world's first active radar homing and the world's first PIF (pilotage en force) capable AAW missiles. These Aster-30 can endure accelerations of up to 50G!
> 
> 
> 4. Are you capable of developing and integrating AAM (Air to Air missiles) and ASM (air to surface missiles) on your F-16 from America? This is crucial. Otherwise, your planes will be "cats without claws".
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Best of luck to our brothers and sisters from Indonesia and around the world. We are glad whenever you progress. It is as if we have also progressed when you progressed, and when you are hurt, it is as if we are also hurt.



Let me answer your question,

1. First, yes Lapan is still on track to develop some platform rocket for our space program, right now they are in co development with other space agency from other countries, especially Isro agency from India.

2.Nope, this project had been scraped several years ago because that's not meet military requirement we are needed. Right now TNI AL is focusing to catch the number of surface combatant platform we are direly needed, as our government had set of target for 2024 up to 60 numbers of big surface combatant platform like corvette, fregate and destroyer. And numbering about 240 if we are include Auxilliary (LST,LHD,Oiler, replenishment ship, tug boat, and so on),small and big patrol boat (like KCR and OPV programs) and Submarine fleet, right now we are stuck in 150 something platform numbers. 

3. To procure such expensive items like destroyer or modern frigate like FREMM, De Zeven Provincien class, F125 or KDX II in such number we had consider about it since a long time ago. But once more we must to thinking about budgeting and maintenance cost of that monster. 
Indonesia right now, is trying to balancing about their military spending and economic progress. We don't wanna our military spending hinder our economic growth. And this effort had come fruitfully lately when our economic progress allowed us to spend more money on military even when we compare that with our GDP is still less than 1 % from our current GDP. For your information Indonesia in this fiscal year had allocated about 8,2 billion US dollar on military spending, and that's not alone our government had allocated special budget to support military procurement and modernization about 15 billion US dollar for 5 fiscal years which have been started since 2009,and still our military spending is below 1 % of our GDP (about 0,82 % this years). And even when compared to others countries like Egypt, Pakistan,Vietnam,Qatar, and other countries our military spending is still quite large at all. As far as i know, in MEF phase two, Indonesia maybe will procure such items when our budget had allowed it to happen. Insya Allah.

4. To develop such capability alone is beyond what Indonesia right now is capable of. Right now we must rely from others country such as USA and Russia to supply us with that missile and integrated those missile system with our current combat platform. But right now Indonesia is trying to develop such capability with foreign assists, and we had projecting to had such indigenous airborne cruise missiles, ground attack missile, JDAM equivalent and so on in 2020 forward.

5. Ameen, and thank you for your attention to Indonesian military progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Pindad shows of SPR2 Sniper rifle that can reach a target of 1,8km *





Pindad Sniper Rifle (Ajeng/ detikcom) 

*Jakarta - defense products made &#8203;&#8203;in the country are equally as good as an imported one, one of which is the PINDAD Sniper Rifle SPR-2. it could reach a maximum target of 1.8 km.*

PT Pindad made rifle (Limited) Bandung is one type of weapon on display in the exhibition launch event security and defense technology products at BPPT Building II, Jl MH Thamrin, Jakarta, Monday (06/24/2013).

"SPR-2 Sniper rifle is very good, much better than other sniper rifle of its type," said staff PT Pindad, Hendani, told AFP.

Followed by Hendani, this type of weapon was even able to shoot accurately from a maximum distance of 1.8 km. With a weight of around 16 kg, this weapon can also be fitted with a silencer.

In addition, the pistol grip is also made &#8203;&#8203;of a polymer material, so it is quite comfortable when used.

With an overall length of 1,545 mm, Sniper Rifle weapon PINDAD SPR-2 has a firing velocity reaching 850 m / s.

detikNews : Pindad Pamer Senapan Sniper SPR-2, Bisa Jangkau Sasaran 1,8 Km

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

madokafc said:


> Let me answer your question,
> 
> 1. First, yes Lapan is still on track to develop some platform rocket for our space program, right now they are in co development with other space agency from other countries, especially Isro agency from India.
> 
> 2.Nope, this project had been scraped several years ago because that's not meet military requirement we are needed. Right now TNI AL is focusing to catch the number of surface combatant platform we are direly needed, as our government had set of target for 2024 up to 60 numbers of big surface combatant platform like corvette, fregate and destroyer. And numbering about 240 if we are include Auxilliary (LST,LHD,Oiler, replenishment ship, tug boat, and so on),small and big patrol boat (like KCR and OPV programs) and Submarine fleet, right now we are stuck in 150 something platform numbers.
> 
> 3. To procure such expensive items like destroyer or modern frigate like FREMM, De Zeven Provincien class, F125 or KDX II in such number we had consider about it since a long time ago. But once more we must to thinking about budgeting and maintenance cost of that monster.
> Indonesia right now, is trying to balancing about their military spending and economic progress. We don't wanna our military spending hinder our economic growth. And this effort had come fruitfully lately when our economic progress allowed us to spend more money on military even when we compare that with our GDP is still less than 1 % from our current GDP. For your information Indonesia in this fiscal year had allocated about 8,2 billion US dollar on military spending, and that's not alone our government had allocated special budget to support military procurement and modernization about 15 billion US dollar for 5 fiscal years which have been started since 2009,and still our military spending is below 1 % of our GDP (about 0,82 % this years). And even when compared to others countries like Egypt, Pakistan,Vietnam,Qatar, and other countries our military spending is still quite large at all. As far as i know, in MEF phase two, Indonesia maybe will procure such items when our budget had allowed it to happen. Insya Allah.
> 
> 4. To develop such capability alone is beyond what Indonesia right now is capable of. Right now we must rely from others country such as USA and Russia to supply us with that missile and integrated those missile system with our current combat platform. But right now Indonesia is trying to develop such capability with foreign assists, and we had projecting to had such indigenous airborne cruise missiles, ground attack missile, JDAM equivalent and so on in 2020 forward.
> 
> 5. Ameen, and thank you for your attention to Indonesian military progress.




Thank you very much for the information. 

I think Indonesia's military spending is too low at the moment, you can spend much more. All of your descriptions sound good, except collaboration with Hindustan (the eternal enemies of Muslims) for your space programme. I hope you find alternative partners, but that's my personal preference, you can work with your choice, no compulsion. 

Best of luck to our brothers and sisters in Indonesia, and I hope for the very best for you. Still, 1% of GDP expenditure compared to Korea, Australia, Singapore, Vietnam, Hindustan (eternal enemies of Muslims), so called "Israel", USA, France, Russia and many other is too low. I think Indonesia can spend more and procure destroyers easily. Morocco is much smaller than Indonesia, with a lower GDP, smaller population, and even they have procured a 6,000 tonne (Aster 30 equipped) French FREMM frigate (almost the same as a destroyer).


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Pindad shows of SPR2 Sniper rifle that can reach a target of 1,8km *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pindad Sniper Rifle (Ajeng/ detikcom)
> 
> *Jakarta - defense products made &#8203;&#8203;in the country are equally as good as an imported one, one of which is the PINDAD Sniper Rifle SPR-2. it could reach a maximum target of 1.8 km.*
> 
> PT Pindad made rifle (Limited) Bandung is one type of weapon on display in the exhibition launch event security and defense technology products at BPPT Building II, Jl MH Thamrin, Jakarta, Monday (06/24/2013).
> 
> "SPR-2 Sniper rifle is very good, much better than other sniper rifle of its type," said staff PT Pindad, Hendani, told AFP.
> 
> Followed by Hendani, this type of weapon was even able to shoot accurately from a maximum distance of 1.8 km. With a weight of around 16 kg, this weapon can also be fitted with a silencer.
> 
> In addition, the pistol grip is also made &#8203;&#8203;of a polymer material, so it is quite comfortable when used.
> 
> With an overall length of 1,545 mm, Sniper Rifle weapon PINDAD SPR-2 has a firing velocity reaching 850 m / s.
> 
> detikNews : Pindad Pamer Senapan Sniper SPR-2, Bisa Jangkau Sasaran 1,8 Km


By the way guys please start a thread on Ramadan in Indonesia and discuss how you prepare for it what food you use in Aftar and Sehr and How about Mosques how much they get filled and other things and please again my brothers develop Air Force


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> By the way guys please start a thread on Ramadan in Indonesia and discuss how you prepare for it what food you use in Aftar and Sehr and How about Mosques how much they get filled and other things and please again my brothers develop Air Force



Of course, but maybe we will be using the economy and social development thread.


----------



## Zarvan

nufix said:


> Of course, but maybe we will be using the economy and social development thread.



I know that I just wanted to know so I wrote here


----------



## Nike

Banglar Lathial said:


> Thank you very much for the information.
> 
> I think Indonesia's military spending is too low at the moment, you can spend much more. All of your descriptions sound good, except collaboration with Hindustan (the eternal enemies of Muslims) for your space programme. I hope you find alternative partners, but that's my personal preference, you can work with your choice, no compulsion.
> 
> Best of luck to our brothers and sisters in Indonesia, and I hope for the very best for you. Still, 1% of GDP expenditure compared to Korea, Australia, Singapore, Vietnam, Hindustan (eternal enemies of Muslims), so called "Israel", USA, France, Russia and many other is too low. I think Indonesia can spend more and procure destroyers easily. Morocco is much smaller than Indonesia, with a lower GDP, smaller population, and even they have procured a 6,000 tonne (Aster 30 equipped) French FREMM frigate (almost the same as a destroyer).



For your info, Indonesia is not a Moslem countries, we are a democratic country in which using Pancasila as our ideology to unite all of our people which had so many cultures, so many religion (Islam,hindu,Kong hu chu, Buddhist, Christian, Protestan, animism, syncretism,even Jews),so many races and so on under one banner The Red and White Flag. Without Pancasila i don't think Indonesia can keep their unity together. Even my deceased great grandfather is a Japs. and when he still a live he had used Shintoism as his devotion.

I hope India can give us Space and rocket technologies as much as they can provide to us and we can learn it as much. I think India-Indonesia relations is warm and we are friendly to each other. And for your information, in Cyber and military field technology and satellite technology Indonesia has a long-long welcoming relations with the Israelis. They had supply us with so much hi tech items and supervision in several communication and military project in Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fsjal

madokafc said:


> For your info, Indonesia is not a Moslem countries, we are a democratic country in which using Pancasila as our ideology to unite all of our people which had so many cultures, so many religion (Islam,hindu,Kong hu chu, Buddhist, Christian, Protestan, animism, syncretism,even Jews),so many races and so on under one banner The Red and White Flag. Without Pancasila i don't think Indonesia can keep their unity together. Even my deceased great grandfather is a Japs. and when he still a live he had used Shintoism as his devotion.
> 
> *I hope India can give us Space and rocket technologies *as much as they can provide to us and we can learn it as much. I think India-Indonesia relations is warm and we are friendly to each other. And for your information, in Cyber and military field technology and satellite technology Indonesia has a long-long welcoming relations with the Israelis. They had supply us with so much hi tech items and supervision in several communication and military project in Indonesia.



Why India?
How about Russia and China, which these nations are ahead of space and rocket tech than India.


----------



## nufix

Fsjal said:


> Why India?
> How about Russia and China, which these nations are ahead of space and rocket tech than India.



Simply because there are differences between Indian rocket and Chinese and Russian. India developed their rocket when they are not yet as powerful and rich as China when she developed and sent rocket to the space, from there Indonesia can learn efficient research budgeting. And as far as I know, neither China and Russia is interested and willingly to give the whole space-rocket technology, not even the U.S too. And then ISRO offered a transfer of technology to LAPAN (Indonesian Space Agency) and from that moment on, LAPAN is working closely with ISRO in developing rocket including the one that will be sent to space carrying satellites next year.

With China, Indonesia have been working closely in developing different kind of rocket, China is assisting Indonesia in developing missiles, especially anti-ship missiles and anti-air missiles under Russian supervision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Anyway, I would have liked to discuss more but on another thread. It's sad that Indonesia decided to please the Kuffar by taking help from so called "Israel", but yet the Kuffar do not award you with any "second tier power" tag, nor are you "allowed" to develop nuclear bombs and ballistic missiles (IRBM/MRBM/ICBM).

Best of luck to Indonesian brothers and sisters, in any case.


----------



## Nike

Banglar Lathial said:


> Anyway, I would have liked to discuss more but on another thread. It's sad that Indonesia decided to please the Kuffar by taking help from so called "Israel", but yet the Kuffar do not award you with any "second tier power" tag, nor are you "allowed" to develop nuclear bombs and ballistic missiles (IRBM/MRBM/ICBM).
> 
> Best of luck to Indonesian brothers and sisters, in any case.



calling other peoples or nations kuffar or kafir doesn't made us more rich neither getting strong militarily 

it just getting their nerve

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Lathial

madokafc said:


> calling other peoples or nations kuffar or kafir doesn't made us more rich neither getting strong militarily
> 
> it just getting their nerve




We do not need to call some people Kuffar or Kafir. If they are non Muslims, they are Kafir. 

But, do you think Indonesia is capable of developing and deploying nuclear bombs on its domestically developed IRBM/MRBM while it is pleasing the Kuffar? 

You see, the Kuffar will never trust you so long as you are Muslims, even if Muslims by name only. 


----


Anyway, I do not interfere in Indonesia's business. I wish you all the best of luck to our Indonesian brothers and sisters.


----------



## nufix

Banglar Lathial said:


> We do not need to call some people Kuffar or Kafir. If they are non Muslims, they are Kafir.
> 
> *But, do you think Indonesia is capable of developing and deploying nuclear bombs on its domestically developed IRBM/MRBM while it is pleasing the Kuffar? *
> 
> You see, the Kuffar will never trust you so long as you are Muslims, even if Muslims by name only.




Pleasing the Kuffar, actually we are pleasing ourselves, the world doesn't take us as enemy and our economy can keep on enlarging. By the way, Indonesia is not a Muslim countries, Indonesia doesn't have any obligation to object a country based on the religion that the people in that country devote. Not even our army girls should wear hijab or any religious symbols, but they are free to represent their religion by wearing them. 

And the question should be like; Do we want nuclear bomb? Nope. South Koreans live side by side with the one with nuclear bombs and Kuffar too, does it make them make nuclear weapons? Nope, neither Japan or Germany. You see, it is not whether we are Muslims or not, it is about the will. Indonesia doesn't have a will to develop nuclear bomb, if we had the will, I'll make sure you know we have blasted it somewhere. 

And isn't Bangladesh receiving military aids from Kuffar?


----------



## Banglar Lathial

nufix said:


> Pleasing the Kuffar, actually we are pleasing ourselves, the world doesn't take us as enemy and our economy can keep on enlarging. By the way, Indonesia is not a Muslim countries, Indonesia doesn't have any obligation to object a country based on the religion that the people in that country devote. Not even our army girls should wear hijab or any religious symbols, but they are free to represent their religion by wearing them.
> 
> And the question should be like; Do we want nuclear bomb? Nope. South Koreans live side by side with the one with nuclear bombs and Kuffar too, does it make them make nuclear weapons? Nope, neither Japan or Germany. You see, it is not whether we are Muslims or not, it is about the will. Indonesia doesn't have a will to develop nuclear bomb, if we had the will, I'll make sure you know we have blasted it somewhere.
> 
> And isn't Bangladesh receiving military aids from Kuffar?





Bro, no need to drag Bangladesh into the discussion. BAL (current terrorist Hindutva fanatics that some foreigners wrongly call government) is a traitorous scum. 

Now, Indonesia is not in any position like Japan or Germany. Did you lose World War II that you had to be castrated? Fact is, Japan has a robust space programme, which can also be diverted for use into missile programme. Fact is, Japan has one of the largest reserves of weapons grade plutonium on the planet. Are these facts also true for Indonesia? 

Anyway, I wish the best for Indonesia, but my request, no need to make excuses like all the Pakistanis, Arabs, Hindustanis, Americans etc do in this forum for any shortcoming of their country or "king' exposed by others. 

I just wish Indonesia all the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nusantara

Banglar Lathial said:


> We do not need to call some people Kuffar or Kafir. If they are non Muslims, they are Kafir.
> 
> But, do you think Indonesia is capable of developing and deploying nuclear bombs on its domestically developed IRBM/MRBM while it is pleasing the Kuffar?
> 
> You see, the Kuffar will never trust you so long as you are Muslims, even if Muslims by name only.
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> Anyway, I do not interfere in Indonesia's business. I wish you all the best of luck to our Indonesian brothers and sisters.


you can call me indonesian kafir, since I'm not muslim, I'm half chinese by the way 
we work based on our interest, not our religion, if india and israel offer better deal, why not take it


----------



## Nike

Banglar Lathial said:


> Bro, no need to drag Bangladesh into the discussion. BAL (current terrorist Hindutva fanatics that some foreigners wrongly call government) is a traitorous scum.
> 
> Now, Indonesia is not in any position like Japan or Germany. Did you lose World War II that you had to be castrated? Fact is, Japan has a robust space programme, which can also be diverted for use into missile programme. Fact is, Japan has one of the largest reserves of weapons grade plutonium on the planet. Are these facts also true for Indonesia?
> 
> Anyway, I wish the best for Indonesia, but my request, no need to make excuses like all the Pakistanis, Arabs, Hindustanis, Americans etc do in this forum for any shortcoming of their country or "king' exposed by others.
> 
> I just wish Indonesia all the best.



Indonesian people is always aware about what happened in this world, and they are always have been shock in awe about what a nuclear based weapons can do in Hiroshima and Nagasaki and they always thinking to avoid such weapons at all. And about Nuclear leaking in Japan several years ago is still in Indonesian people memories about the horrendous terror of Nuclear catasthropy. For the conclusion, Indonesian People is always a bit paranoia about everything related to Nuclear.



Nusantara said:


> you can call me indonesian kafir, since I'm not muslim, I'm half chinese by the way
> we work based on our interest, not our religion, if india and israel offer better deal, why not take it



and i am half kafir then because i am Quarter Japs


----------



## nufix

Banglar Lathial said:


> Bro, no need to drag Bangladesh into the discussion. BAL (current terrorist Hindutva fanatics that some foreigners wrongly call government) is a traitorous scum.
> 
> Now, Indonesia is not in any position like Japan or Germany. Did you lose World War II that you had to be castrated? Fact is, Japan has a robust space programme, which can also be diverted for use into missile programme. Fact is, Japan has one of the largest reserves of weapons grade plutonium on the planet. Are these facts also true for Indonesia?
> 
> Anyway, I wish the best for Indonesia, but my request, no need to make excuses like all the Pakistanis, Arabs, Hindustanis, Americans etc do in this forum for any shortcoming of their country or "king' exposed by others.
> 
> I just wish Indonesia all the best.



In Indonesia, the ones that are against the Pancasila and our old culture, are the enemies regardless the reason they object it, either because of religion or anything. 

Nope, Indonesia is not in the position like Germany and Japan, nor is Indonesia in the same position as Japan in term of space program and weapons grade plutonium reserves. But we surely have the mind to create one if we wanted to do it, Indonesia secured supply lines for many isotope products besides the weapon grade ones, how long do you think it takes for Indonesia to turn every reactor in the country to enrich Uranium to weapon grade when the government decided to do it? But we don't want to do it, it is quite simple actually.

*5 main suppliers of medical, industrial, and research grade enriched Uranium in Asia and Oceania.*





Home

And I wish the best for you and your country too, but my request, please, Indonesia and Indonesians are really tired of being asked to avoid this Kuffar and that Kuffar. We don't want to do that, the reason? We can't do that. Simple. The majority of Indonesian muslims see themselves more as Indonesian than Muslim. And we are doing just fine until now.

And I am a muslim by the way, and I put my country's interests first.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inoyasha2

*SS2*






Bonus weekend, biar ga fanasss

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Lathial

nufix said:


> In Indonesia, the ones that are against the Pancasila and our old culture, are the enemies regardless the reason they object it, either because of religion or anything.
> 
> Nope, Indonesia is not in the position like Germany and Japan, nor is Indonesia in the same position as Japan in term of space program and weapons grade plutonium reserves. But we surely have the mind to create one if we wanted to do it, Indonesia secured supply lines for many isotope products besides the weapon grade ones, how long do you think it takes for Indonesia to turn every reactor in the country to enrich Uranium to weapon grade when the government decided to do it? But we don't want to do it, it is quite simple actually.
> 
> *5 main suppliers of medical, industrial, and research grade enriched Uranium in Asia and Oceania.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> And I wish the best for you and your country too, but my request, please, Indonesia and Indonesians are really tired of being asked to avoid this Kuffar and that Kuffar. We don't want to do that, the reason? We can't do that. Simple. The majority of Indonesian muslims see themselves more as Indonesian than Muslim. And we are doing just fine until now.
> 
> And I am a muslim by the way, and I put my country's interests first.




Bro, I never said you should avoid Kafir etc, I said choose what suits you, but you can never trust the Kafir. 

Of course, enriching uranium is not that hard nowadays, but can you miniaturize them into high-yield bombs and mount them on ballistic missiles? Otherwise, the enriched uranium would be of little use. 

Anyway, best of luck bro.



madokafc said:


> and i am half kafir then because i am Quarter Japs




Muslims can be of any nationality or race. There is nothing like half Kafir, or quarter Kafir. 

Anyway, I wish Indonesia the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inoyasha2

*Mock up Multiple Launch Rocket System (MLRS) by PT Pindad*










_SPR 2_


*Rabiniscab 2013*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inoyasha2

*Rabiniscab 2013*






























_Surveillance drone UAV Lapan (LSU) 02 (photo: Lapan.go.id)_





_UAV Sriti BPPT (photo: BPPT)_





_Sriti UAV launch BPPT (photo by BPPT)_





_UAV Wulung BPPT_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inoyasha2

> *KRI Dewaruci*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRI Dewaruci
> 
> Name: KRI Dewaruci
> Commissioned: 1953
> Nickname: KRI Dewaruci
> Status: Operational
> Type: Barquentine
> Displacement: 847 tons
> Length: 58.3 metres (191 ft)
> Beam: 9.5 metres (31 ft)
> Height: 36.5 metres (120 ft)
> Draught: 4.05 metres (13.3 ft)
> Propulsion: 1x 986 HP diesel, with a 4 blade propeller
> Sail plan: 16 sails, 1,091 square metres (11,740 sq ft)
> Speed: 10.5 knots with the engine
> 9 knots under sail
> Complement: 81 crew and 75 cadets
> 
> The KRI Dewaruci (sometimes spelled Dewa Ruci or Dewarutji; KRI: Kapal Perang Republik Indonesia) is a Class A tall ship and the only barquentine owned and operated by the Indonesian Navy.She is used as a sail training vessel for naval cadets and is the largest tall ship in the Indonesian fleet. The Dewaruci also serves as a goodwill ambassador for the country of Indonesia to the rest of the world.
> 
> Built in Germany by HC Stülcken & Sohn. Construction on the Dewaruci began in 1932, but was suspended due to the outbreak of World War II, which caused heavy damage to the shipyard where she was being constructed. She was finally completed in 1952 and launched in 1953. Since then, she has been based out of Surabaya on the Java Sea. Her name and figurehead represent and display the mythological Javanese wayang god of truth and courage. This ship is the largest tall ship in the Indonesian fleet operated by the Indonesian Navy and used as a sail training vessel for naval cadets and serves as a goodwill ambassador for the country of Indonesia to the rest of the world. The ship also holds a mission to promote Indonesian tourism through the Wonderful Indonesia brand.
> 
> The Dewaruci also participates in tall ship races and events around the world. As a unique feature, the ship has her own marching band. In 2010 the Dewaruci's marching band delighted and entertained the crowds in Hartlepool at the Tall Ships Crew Parade. Their energy, enthusiasm, and skill won them the prize for the best crew in the crew parade.
> 
> Due to her age, Dewaruci is to be pensioned and displayed at naval museum. The Indonesian Parliament has agreed to buy a new tall ship and has appropriated $80 million (Rp720 billion) for the purpose. *The new ship will also be named Dewaruci. The new vessel is to be completed in 2014.*
> 
> 
> *The New Dewaruci 2014 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The New Dewaruci will be 110m long with 3350 sq meters of sail and place for 200 persons incl 120 kadets and instructors. _*Thats almost as twice as big as the KRI Dewaruci*_.







Some part of the article taken from wikipedia


----------



## Inoyasha2

More weekend bonuses..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ViXuyen

Specs of those UAV please..


----------



## Inoyasha2

> 5Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> Specs of those UAV please..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Specifications of 5 UAV made in Indonesia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Puna Wulung BPPT*
> 
> Research collaboration with the Ministry-of-Defense research division and BPPT. These planes serve, among others, as a surveillance aircraft, aerial photography on a very wide area, measurement characteristics of the atmosphere, and monitoring of leakage power in high voltage power cables. This aircraft is suitable for use in border areas.
> 
> How much is it? "1 aircraft cost approximately 2 billion rupiah (more than US$ 200.000). And this research uses DIPA funds." said Zulkifli.
> 
> The prototype aircraft was on display and 1 Wulung aircraft was tested at Halim Airport, East Jakarta, Thursday (11/10/2012). Let's look at these five aircraft
> 
> *1. Puna Sriti*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sriti unmanned aerial vehicle distance is close to playing wing design configuration using the catapult (catapult) as a means of taking off and landing nets as a means.
> 
> "Sriti for surveilance. Due able to take off with the launch and landing in the net it can be used to complement the Navy's KRI (warship) equipment. Sriti can look ahead as far as 60-75 km. So to say as KRI eyes," said Chief Engineer BPPT, Mohammed Strikes on location.
> 
> The second, added Strikes, to meet the security needs of the local area such as the airport. Can also be used to measure SAR in the mountains, so it is more effective.
> 
> Aircraft specifications:
> - 2,988 mm wingspan
> - MTOW (Maximum Take Off Weight) 8.5 kg
> - Cruise speed of 30 knots
> - 1 hour endurance
> - 5 nautical mile range
> - Altitude 3,000 feet
> - Catapult 4,500 mm
> - Catapult bungee chords.
> 
> *2. Puna Alap-alap*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This aircraft camouflage patterned with dark green and light green army. The kestrel is a medium-range unmanned aerial vehicle configuration with inverted V-tail design and double boom using the foundation as a means to take off.
> 
> "Alap-alap designed for long race. For surveillance needs," said Strikes.
> 
> Aircraft specifications:
> - 3,510 mm wingspan
> - MTOW (Maximum Take Off Weight) 18 pounds
> - Cruise speed of 55 knots (101.86 km / h)
> - 5 hours endurance
> - Range of 140 kilometers
> - Altitude 7,000 feet
> - Payload = gymbal video camera.
> 
> 
> *3. Puna Crow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This aircraft camouflage patterned with orange and white colors.
> 
> Crows are unmanned aerial vehicle remote configuration V-tail design, low wing and low boom, using the foundation as a means to take off - landing.
> 
> "The Crow Puna Woodpecker but with different missions. If the Ravens for mission-low-low rise again. And can be used for the Navy," said Strikes.
> 
> Aircraft specifications:
> - 6,916 mm wingspan
> - MTOW (maximum take off weight) 120 kg
> - Cruise speed of 52-69 knots (96.3 to 127.8 km / h)
> - 4 hour endurance
> - Range 73 miles
> - Altitude 8,000 feet
> - Payload = gymbal video camera.
> 
> 
> *4. Puna Woodpecker*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This aircraft camouflage patterned with white, gray and beige.
> 
> The trigger is a long distance unmanned aerial vehicle configuration with the design of high inverted V-tail and high wing boom, using the foundation as a take off - landing.
> 
> "Woodpecker easily going low-high-low, swooping down, then up again," explained.
> 
> Aircraft specifications:
> - 6,916 mm wingspan
> - MTOW (Maximum Take Off Weight) 120 pounds
> - Cruise speed of 52-69 knots (96.3 to 127.8 km / h)
> - 4 hour endurance
> - Range 73 miles
> - Altitude 8,000 feet
> - Payload = gymbal video camera.
> 
> * 5. Puna Wulung*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This aircraft camouflage patterned green and gray Tosca.
> 
> "This Wulung medium. Fly can reach 4 hours. Enough to load and can be used to make artificial rain and seed dispersal," said Strikes.
> 
> The Wulung flight mission was high-high-high. Going forward we will explore again for other needs," he added.
> 
> Aircraft specifications:
> - 6,360 mm wingspan
> - MTOW (maximum take off weight) 120 kg
> - Cruise speed of 60 knots (111.12 km / h)
> - 4 hour endurance
> - Range 120 KM
> - Length 4,320 mm
> - Height 1,320 mm
Click to expand...








Radar stealth. Alap-Alap UAVs in a test by BPPT (photo: BPPT)






Wulung UAV






Woodpecker-02 UAV. BPPT.





The Crow-01 UAV -BPPT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inoyasha2

*Marines Amphibious Car*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

Inoyasha2 said:


> *SS2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus weekend, biar ga fanasss



In the last image, what car is that?


----------



## scobydoo

Fsjal said:


> In the last image, what car is that?


lamborghini gallardo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

scobydoo said:


> lamborghini gallardo



What! No way!

But, are they only used by Jakarta police?


----------



## nufix

Fsjal said:


> In the last image, what car is that?



Lamborghini, by since I am not a fan of automobiles I don't know the exact serie of this Lambo.









> Two police cars from PATWAL (Patroli Escort - Highway patrol) and from Polda Metro Jaya (Jakarta Metro Police) are spotted in the street.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

nufix said:


> Lamborghini, by since I am not a fan of automobiles I don't know the exact serie of this Lambo.



That is pretty cool.


----------



## nufix

Fsjal said:


> What! No way!
> 
> But, are they only used by Jakarta police?



Yes, other regencies are using Lancer EVO though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nusantara

Inoyasha2 said:


> More weekend bonuses..


Yuki Katoh? Police? For sure?


----------



## scobydoo

Nusantara said:


> Yuki Katoh? Police? For sure?


Tau tuh ... si Inuyasha2 ngasal aja. Artis2 segala dimasukin

Banyak postingan sampah gak guna yang cuma bikin habis bandwidth gw


----------



## nufix

scobydoo said:


> Tau tuh ... si Inuyasha2 ngasal aja. Artis2 segala dimasukin
> 
> Banyak postingan sampah gak guna yang cuma bikin habis bandwidth gw



Doi ngejar postingan kali (?) Biarinlah, paling seminggu dia udahan.


----------



## pyropura

*OPM Claims Responsibility for Fatal Shooting of TNI Soldier in Papua*
By Banjir Ambarita on 9:56 pm June 26, 2013.

Indonesian Military (TNI) soldiers arrive at Tanjung Emas Port in Semarang after a six-month assignment in the restive Papua province in this Feb. 28, 2013 file photo. (JG Photo/Dhana Kencana)

Jayapura. The Free Papua Movement (OPM) has claimed responsibility for the fatal shooting of an Indonesian Military (TNI) soldier, which also left a civilian dead in the Papua district of Puncak Jaya on Tuesday.

Second Lt. I Wayan Sukarta, the head of the TNI station in Puncak Jayas Ilu subdistrict, was traveling in a car along with two lower-rank soldiers when a group of armed men attacked them with rifles in Jigonikme village in Ilu.

They managed to contact the station for help, but Sukarta and the civilian driver of the car, who has been identified as Tono, were already dead as more soldiers arrived in the location on Tuesday afternoon.

There were, more or less, seven attackers who carried riffles, Papua Police spokesman Sr. Comr. I Gede Sumerta Jaya said on Tuesday.

On Wednesday, Goliath Tabuni, the commander of the OPMs National Liberation Army (TPN), claimed responsibility for the attack.

The shooting was done by my members, on my order, Goliath told Suara Pembaruan. If the TNI and the National Police wish to hunt for the shooters, then come look for me or my members, not Papua civilians.

But he denied that his members had killed a civilian in the attack.

My members wouldnt recklessly shoot civilians. If the media say a civilian has been a victim, thats a lie. The TNI may have shot civilians in this region and even throughout Papua, but we dont randomly shoot [civilians].

Goliath added his group had taken some guns belonging to the soldiers they attacked on Tuesday, saying, Were getting stronger.

In Jakarta, TNI commander Adm. Agus Suharto said the military together with police were hunting for the perpetrators, but no additional force would be sent to Papua.

I am concerned. Weve lost another TNI member. This shows that although we have tried to reach out to them with welfare approach, they keep committing violence. That needs to be underlined, Agus said. We will evaluate our activities there.

Rights group Imparsial, meanwhile, warned the TNI against retaliating with more violence, saying the government needed to establish dialogue with separatist groups in order to end conflict in the restive region.

Imparsial urges police to arrest the attackers but hopes that the government wont use the violence to justify deployment of more troops to Papua, Imparsial executive director Poengki Indarti said on Wednesday. To end violence in Papua, it is time for the government to begin preparing dialogue with groups considered to oppose the government. The government shouldnt have a phobia for dialogue because peaceful dialogue will inspire trust between each other and disentangle the problem.


----------



## pyropura

*Could West Papua be Abbott's East Timor?*
By ABC's Tracee Hutchison

Australia was instrumental in supporting East Timor's fight for independence in the 1990s. What role would an Australian Coalition government have in the move towards West Papuan independence, asks Tracee Hutchison.

When former prime minister John Howard and then foreign minister Alexander Downer began working toward East Timor's independence in 1999, history now tells us that they did so, initially, without letting on to the Indonesian government.

As the Australian government continued to publically support Jakarta's territorial claim over the resource-rich Indonesian province, privately the actions of Howard and Downer set in motion the makings of a new nation.

John Howard's leadership overseeing the UN-sponsored independence referendum and Australia's peacekeeping role in the fledgling nation remains, as he wrote in his biography Lazarus Rising, one of his proudest achievements and won him international acclaim. (Perhaps everywhere except Indonesia, where the issue of Timor Leste remains contentious).

But Australia's spiritual investment in East Timor was already considerable by the time the country voted overwhelmingly to break free from Indonesian rule. The killing of five Australian newsmen at Balibo in 1975 and the wave of Timorese refugees who made Australia home in the wake of the Indonesian occupation meant many Australians knew Timor's story well.

And it helped that the country had a Mandela-like leader who led Fretilin's resistance from his jail cell, one who also happened to fall in love with his Australian go-between in the process - and another who traversed the world stage as leader-in-exile, a Nobel peace laureate in the making.

Fast-forward 11 years after Xanana Gusmao was sworn in as the country's first president and the prospect of another Timor-like territorial tug of war with Indonesia at its epicentre is getting some tentative traction in the region. This time it is the Indonesian restive province of West Papua that is creating tension beyond its borders.

While Australian political leaders spent another week focused on a power struggle over who would lead the country, heads of state from Pacific island nations were grappling with a power struggle over a West Papuan application for membership of the Melanesian Spearhead Group, an intergovernmental organisation made up of the four Melanesian states; Fiji, Papua New Guinea, Solomon Islands and Vanuatu. The West Papuan National Coalition for Liberation had proposed that, as ethnic Melanesians, Papuans had a right to representation.

At first blush it's not the stuff of headlines and in Australia it didn't make any. After all, the MSG's core business of promoting regional trade and political consultation within a 'Melanesian framework' isn't going to be of much consequence to too many people in Australia.

But the mere fact the MSG made Papua's application for inclusion in the group an agenda item is significant in itself. And one that won't have gone unnoticed in Jakarta. Nor would the group's joint communiqué - released without any fanfare late on Friday night - that alleged human rights abuse in the Indonesian province need to be addressed as part of ongoing engagement and dialogue with Indonesia.

These may well prove to be benign manoeuvrings, but at least one Melanesian leader has warned that history would judge them poorly if the bloc displayed a lack of leadership on the West Papua issue. Vanuatu's prime minister Moana Carcasses - a strong supporter of Papuan independence - told fellow MSG leaders that the group's "failure to take decisive action" on Papua would be "exposed by future generations".

While the application is still being considered, the prospect of West Papuan membership in the Melanesian Spearhead Group poses a vexing dilemma for regional geopolitics. In the lead-up to last week's meeting of the MSG PNG prime minister Peter O'Neill slipped up to Jakarta for a meeting with Indonesian president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono vowing to raise human rights abuses in West Papua in their discussions. Publically, SBY and O'Neill issued a joint statement on those talks that the two nations would "work together" on their shared border issues. Again, the mere fact the issue was raised at this level is not insignificant.

Australia supports Indonesia's territorial governance over West Papua and neither side of politics would meet with high-profile West Papuan independence campaigner Benny Wenda when he undertook his self-described 'Freedom Tour' through Australia, New Zealand, PNG and Vanuatu earlier this year. Benda lives in exile in London and counts Julian Assange's Australian lawyer Jennifer Robinson among his supporters.

But while Australia currently keeps the Papuan cause at arms-length, it hasn't always been that way. Australia, somewhat controversially, accepted a group of West Papuan asylum seekers as genuine refugees back in 2006. The group of 43 - community leaders and their families among them - had fled in fear after violence broke out when the West Papuan flag, the Morning Star, was raised in direct defiance of Indonesian law in the province. The incident caused a bitter diplomatic spat between Jakarta and Canberra. Australia, by acknowledging the group would face persecution if they returned home, had directly challenged Indonesia's sovereignty and governing policy in West Papua. John Howard was Australian prime minister and SBY was Indonesia's president.

In more recent years, the Liberal/National Coalition has mirrored the Rudd/Gillard position on Papua. Both sides of Australian politics understand Jakarta's influence and strategic importance as a regional powerhouse and both have been massaging the relationship through the prism of regional security and economic development.

Despite a steady flow of allegations of human rights abuses in West Papua since the country's 'Act of Free Choice' elections in 1969, the issue of West Papuan independence remains firmly off the Australian-Indonesian bilateral political agenda. It is a curious twist of history and fate that Australia fell in love with East Timor's quest for independence from Indonesian but West Papua, with its not dissimilar circumstance, has been something of a silent witness.

In three months time, if the polls are accurate, Australia will have a new prime minister and a new foreign minister. Tony Abbott is a proud protégé of John Howard and Julie Bishop, should she stay in the foreign affairs portfolio, has invested a great deal travelling and talking to regional leaders in the Pacific. Bishop, in particular, would understand the acute sensitivities of the Papua question in the Melanesian context.

When John Howard was elected prime minister in 1996 an independent East Timor was unthinkable but it proved to be his greatest, and most unlikely, foreign policy triumph. Could an equally unthinkable destiny await West Papua under the stewardship of an Abbott-led Australian Government?

The momentum for change may well be starting to rumble across the Pacific.

Tracee Hutchison broadcasts across Australia/Asia/Pacific for ABC News Radio and Radio Australia. View her full profile here.


----------



## pyropura

*Papuan man says he witnessed the Indonesian military slaughter 40 people*

A man in Indonesia&#8217;s Papua province says he is currently on the run from the military after witnessing a massacre of Papuans reported last month.

Several reports emerged in May of a slaughter of 40 people in the remote area of Tingginambut, close to the Puncak Jaya mountain, but so far very little evidence has emerged.

The witness says he hid up in the mountain for weeks after seeing the military kill people in villages in anger after not being able to find a wanted Papuan activist.

He says police know about the incident but haven&#8217;t taken any action.

He spoke to Alex Perrottet.

MAN: The people were killed, about 40 people, 40 people killed. And we found them in different places.

ALEX PERROTTET: And have you yourself seen the bodies, have you?

MAN: Yeah we found the bodies. Some of them under the bridge, they kill and then they throw next to the bridge, and then some of them under the rock. And we found in different places.

AP: What did you do with the bodies when you found them?

MAN: We tried to, want to burn them, but army, heavy army, they tried looking for us and now we are hide in the jungle.

AP: And do you know the victims, the people who were killed, do you know some of them personally?

MAN: Yes and I have their names and also their picture.

AP: And is anyone going to go back and try to get the bodies or not?

MAN: Yes, but for today no.

AP: Have you told the police?

MAN: Yeah, but I can&#8217;t go to the city. In Wamena it&#8217;s OK, but here it&#8217;s a little bit... They are looking for us and they already know us and I try to kind of hiding.

AP: Do you know whether any police know about this?

MAN: Yeah, police knows. Police know about this, but they just leave.

AP: How do you know that the military killed the 40 people? Did you see them do it?

MAN: Yeah. We were together, the victims we were together. And then they just go and then kill the people, they murdered them. And then we ran and climbed and went up to the mountain.

AP: You were hiding and watching, were you?

MAN: Yeah, I was hiding and watching them and I took some photos and also some video.

AP: And how did you feel?

MAN:* I almost died, because I feel scared and because my friends, some they killed. We were together, we eat food together and they were killed by the military*. And now I&#8217;m very upset and I&#8217;m trying to get free, free to live, but I am hiding in the jungle and I am not free.

News Content © Radio New Zealand International
PO Box 123, Wellington, New Zealand


----------



## Nike

pyropura said:


> *Papuan man says he witnessed the Indonesian military slaughter 40 people*
> 
> A man in Indonesia&#8217;s Papua province says he is currently on the run from the military after witnessing a massacre of Papuans reported last month.
> 
> Several reports emerged in May of a slaughter of 40 people in the remote area of Tingginambut, close to the Puncak Jaya mountain, but so far very little evidence has emerged.
> 
> The witness says he hid up in the mountain for weeks after seeing the military kill people in villages in anger after not being able to find a wanted Papuan activist.
> 
> He says police know about the incident but haven&#8217;t taken any action.
> 
> He spoke to Alex Perrottet.
> 
> MAN: The people were killed, about 40 people, 40 people killed. And we found them in different places.
> 
> ALEX PERROTTET: And have you yourself seen the bodies, have you?
> 
> MAN: Yeah we found the bodies. Some of them under the bridge, they kill and then they throw next to the bridge, and then some of them under the rock. And we found in different places.
> 
> AP: What did you do with the bodies when you found them?
> 
> MAN: We tried to, want to burn them, but army, heavy army, they tried looking for us and now we are hide in the jungle.
> 
> AP: And do you know the victims, the people who were killed, do you know some of them personally?
> 
> MAN: Yes and I have their names and also their picture.
> 
> AP: And is anyone going to go back and try to get the bodies or not?
> 
> MAN: Yes, but for today no.
> 
> AP: Have you told the police?
> 
> MAN: Yeah, but I can&#8217;t go to the city. In Wamena it&#8217;s OK, but here it&#8217;s a little bit... They are looking for us and they already know us and I try to kind of hiding.
> 
> AP: Do you know whether any police know about this?
> 
> MAN: Yeah, police knows. Police know about this, but they just leave.
> 
> AP: How do you know that the military killed the 40 people? Did you see them do it?
> 
> MAN: Yeah. We were together, the victims we were together. And then they just go and then kill the people, they murdered them. And then we ran and climbed and went up to the mountain.
> 
> AP: You were hiding and watching, were you?
> 
> MAN: Yeah, I was hiding and watching them and I took some photos and also some video.
> 
> AP: And how did you feel?
> 
> MAN:* I almost died, because I feel scared and because my friends, some they killed. We were together, we eat food together and they were killed by the military*. And now I&#8217;m very upset and I&#8217;m trying to get free, free to live, but I am hiding in the jungle and I am not free.
> 
> News Content © Radio New Zealand International
> PO Box 123, Wellington, New Zealand



Sorry Pyropura , what are you doing to include this rubbish article into our military news and discussion? If you want to black campaigning Indonesia politics and indonesian authority over west papua, u don't have a place in this thread. U can make new thread and u can talk about crap and rubbish till your heart is content, and we don't buy it.



nufix said:


> Doi ngejar postingan kali (?) Biarinlah, paling seminggu dia udahan.



Disini kita bisa mita moderator ngapus postingan member lain nggak?

Itu ada sampah Malon yang mosting isu Papua Barat disini


----------



## pyropura

*New ICP Report Details Extent of Violations In Papua*
Wednesday, 26 June 2013, 2:34 pm
Press Release: InternationalCoalition for Papua

New ICP Report Details Extent of Violations In Papua

Human Rights and Peace for Papua, the international coalition for Papua (ICP) of faith-based and civil society organisations is publishing its third report on the human rights situation in Papua together with Franciscans International. The 2013 report has now been released and is available for download at wwwdothumanrightspapuadotorg. The report covers cases of violations of civil, political, economic, social, cultural as well as indegenous peoples' rights. It was prepared by a group of human rights organisations based in Papua, Jakarta and abroad and covers events between October 2011 and March 2013. The report shows that the level of human rights violations has not been reduced while impunity widely prevails. Jakarta's approach to address the problem with accelerated economic development has caused a widening of the social gap in Papua. Frustrations over continued violence and injustice angers indigenous Papuans.

Executive Summary

50 years ago, on May 1, 1963, Indonesia took over control of Papua from the UN. Since then Papuans lives have been marked by violence, the lack of access to effective remedies concerning right violations, as well as marginalisation and discrimination. As a result, Papuans are deeply disappointed by the Indonesian Governments administration of Papua and regularly voice their disapproval. The government often resorts to the excessive use of force to silence such protests, however. The call for a dialogue to take place between stakeholders in Papua and Jakarta, as a peaceful means to discuss the problems in Papua and find solutions to these, have not led to the required action by the government.

Cases of extra-judicial killings, torture and arbitrary arrests documented between October 2011 and March 2013 show an ongoing high level of violence, concerning which the perpetrators - notably members of the security forces, including police and military - are not being held accountable, in the majority of cases. In the remote highland areas such forms of violence are most frequently noted. There, the security forces have continued to conduct raids in villages in order to retaliate concerning conflict violence and to intimidate indigenous village communities, resulting in the displacement of people. The Third Papuan Peoples Congress in October 2011 was violently dispersed, persons were killed and peaceful political activists were imprisoned. In 2012, an escalation of violence was noted during which civilians were shot by unknown persons, political activist group leader Mako Tabuni was killed by the security forces and political activists were persecuted with arrests and killings. This, together with the prohibition of demonstrations in the second half of 2012, has resulted in a deterioration of the freedom of assembly and expression in Papua, from which civil society activism has until now not fully recovered despite small improvements in early 2013.

Poor management of human resources in the health-care and education sectors, despite the construction of new facilities and the availability of funds for salaries, have left most health-care centres and schools unattended by health workers and teachers respectively. Due to this, access to education and health-care is often not available, notably in remote areas. Child death rates and HIV/AIDS infection data are at alarming level and rank highest compared to other Indonesian regions, demanding serious reforms of the health sector.

As part of the central governments plan to accelerate economic development in Papua, the issuance of licenses to companies for the extraction of natural resources continued despite serious concerns as to their impact on indigenous communities, who often lose their traditional livelihoods as a result of deforestation. Illegal businesses have accounted for a considerable share of investment activities. The security forces benefit from the provision of security services to such companies and are also themselves involved in the extraction of natural resources. Due to the omnipresence of the army in Papua and the lack of independent mechanisms to hold their members accountable, illegal activities by the military, including human rights violations and resource extraction, continue with impunity, while Papuas natural forests are shrinking at an alarming rate, causing considerable long-term impact on the environment and climate.

This report also documents cases in which children and women have become the victims of violence, including by the security forces. It has been noted that there exists a very low threshold concerning the willingness by the security forces to use arbitrary and excessive violence against women. Out of fear of reprisals and a lack of action by the police concerning the investigation of cases of violence against women, many cases are not reported to the law enforcement institutions and the perpetrators enjoy impunity.

Indigenous Papuans experience a much lower level of security and protection of their right to life as compared with other residents of Papua. Communal violence is often responded to with excessive and arbitrary actions by the security forces or are not addressed, resulting in an environment of lawlessness and injustice affecting the indigenous Papuan community as a whole. The stigmatisation of Papuans as separatists or terrorists is used to justify violent actions against them. Military tribunals and the police internal PROPAM mechanism lack independence or a policy to end human rights violations. As this victimisation continues, the absence of effective legal remedies that are available to Papuans deepens the social and political conflict.

Instead of a civilian approach to justice, the security approach remains the dominant one used by Indonesia in Papua. The intelligence agency makes use of surveillance measures, that are disproportionate and discriminatory against the indigenous populations and contributes significantly to the climate of fear. Reforms to the Penal Code, the Criminal Procedure Code, the Law on Military Tribunals and other laws governing the security forces are necessary. A new bill on National Security and a new law on the state intelligence body allow for arbitrary actions and abuses of power.

While some of the recommendations made by States during the United Nations (UN) Human Rights Councils Universal Periodic Review (UPR) were accepted, Indonesia refused those that concerned the problem of impunity and the use of a security-based approach in Papua. The problem of impunity was denied by Indonesia during the review. Delays in making specific arrangements to allow visits by UN Special Procedures as announced by Indonesia during the UPR indicate the governments ongoing reluctance to provide open access to such experts, notably to the mandate on freedom of expression.

Even though the Special Autonomy Law for Papua included important provisions concerning the implementation of the right to self-determination, the law has frequently been violated and after twelve years of failed Special Autonomy, Papuans have given up hope on the Law as a means to protect indigenous concerns.

The Special Unit for the Acceleration of Development in Papua and West Papua (UP4B) was mandated to work for the four year period between 2010 and 2014 and spearheads the governments approach to address the overall situation in Papua. This ad-hoc approach was designed without consultation with Papuans and as a result fails to address key aspects of the situation in Papua, effectively maintaining the core of the problem. Papuans have in general not benefited from the UP4Bs programmes, as corruption in public institutions continues to be responsible for the disappearance of large parts of promised development funds. Due to mismanagement, important public services and an improvement to living standards for Papuans remain lacking. Whether Jakartas new Special Autonomy Plus approach is able to succeed depends on whether this concept is designed in a participatory way with the Papuan people, such as through the dialogue process.

The Jakarta-Papua Dialogue is a means of building trust between Papuans and the national government and to bring about the vision of Papua as a Land of Peace. Indonesian President Yudhoyono in late 2011 had already declared that the dialogue process was the means to solve the problem in Papua. The central government has, however, not taken visible steps to enter this dialogue process goes forward as announced, as it continues to pander to hard-liners within the government that continue to reject this approach.

ENDS


----------



## Nike

pyropura said:


> *New ICP Report Details Extent of Violations In Papua*
> Wednesday, 26 June 2013, 2:34 pm
> Press Release: InternationalCoalition for Papua
> 
> New ICP Report Details Extent of Violations In Papua
> 
> Human Rights and Peace for Papua, the international coalition for Papua (ICP) of faith-based and civil society organisations is publishing its third report on the human rights situation in Papua together with Franciscans International. The 2013 report has now been released and is available for download at wwwdothumanrightspapuadotorg. The report covers cases of violations of civil, political, economic, social, cultural as well as indegenous peoples' rights. It was prepared by a group of human rights organisations based in Papua, Jakarta and abroad and covers events between October 2011 and March 2013. The report shows that the level of human rights violations has not been reduced while impunity widely prevails. Jakarta's approach to address the problem with accelerated economic development has caused a widening of the social gap in Papua. Frustrations over continued violence and injustice angers indigenous Papuans.
> 
> Executive Summary
> 
> 50 years ago, on May 1, 1963, Indonesia took over control of Papua from the UN. Since then Papuans&#8217; lives have been marked by violence, the lack of access to effective remedies concerning right violations, as well as marginalisation and discrimination. As a result, Papuans are deeply disappointed by the Indonesian Government&#8217;s administration of Papua and regularly voice their disapproval. The government often resorts to the excessive use of force to silence such protests, however. The call for a dialogue to take place between stakeholders in Papua and Jakarta, as a peaceful means to discuss the problems in Papua and find solutions to these, have not led to the required action by the government.
> 
> Cases of extra-judicial killings, torture and arbitrary arrests documented between October 2011 and March 2013 show an ongoing high level of violence, concerning which the perpetrators - notably members of the security forces, including police and military - are not being held accountable, in the majority of cases. In the remote highland areas such forms of violence are most frequently noted. There, the security forces have continued to conduct raids in villages in order to retaliate concerning conflict violence and to intimidate indigenous village communities, resulting in the displacement of people. The Third Papuan People&#8217;s Congress in October 2011 was violently dispersed, persons were killed and peaceful political activists were imprisoned. In 2012, an escalation of violence was noted during which civilians were shot by unknown persons, political activist group leader Mako Tabuni was killed by the security forces and political activists were persecuted with arrests and killings. This, together with the prohibition of demonstrations in the second half of 2012, has resulted in a deterioration of the freedom of assembly and expression in Papua, from which civil society activism has until now not fully recovered despite small improvements in early 2013.
> 
> Poor management of human resources in the health-care and education sectors, despite the construction of new facilities and the availability of funds for salaries, have left most health-care centres and schools unattended by health workers and teachers respectively. Due to this, access to education and health-care is often not available, notably in remote areas. Child death rates and HIV/AIDS infection data are at alarming level and rank highest compared to other Indonesian regions, demanding serious reforms of the health sector.
> 
> As part of the central government&#8217;s plan to accelerate economic development in Papua, the issuance of licenses to companies for the extraction of natural resources continued despite serious concerns as to their impact on indigenous communities, who often lose their traditional livelihoods as a result of deforestation. Illegal businesses have accounted for a considerable share of investment activities. The security forces benefit from the provision of security services to such companies and are also themselves involved in the extraction of natural resources. Due to the omnipresence of the army in Papua and the lack of independent mechanisms to hold their members accountable, illegal activities by the military, including human rights violations and resource extraction, continue with impunity, while Papua&#8217;s natural forests are shrinking at an alarming rate, causing considerable long-term impact on the environment and climate.
> 
> This report also documents cases in which children and women have become the victims of violence, including by the security forces. It has been noted that there exists a very low threshold concerning the willingness by the security forces to use arbitrary and excessive violence against women. Out of fear of reprisals and a lack of action by the police concerning the investigation of cases of violence against women, many cases are not reported to the law enforcement institutions and the perpetrators enjoy impunity.
> 
> Indigenous Papuans experience a much lower level of security and protection of their right to life as compared with other residents of Papua. Communal violence is often responded to with excessive and arbitrary actions by the security forces or are not addressed, resulting in an environment of lawlessness and injustice affecting the indigenous Papuan community as a whole. The stigmatisation of Papuans as separatists or terrorists is used to justify violent actions against them. Military tribunals and the police internal PROPAM mechanism lack independence or a policy to end human rights violations. As this victimisation continues, the absence of effective legal remedies that are available to Papuans deepens the social and political conflict.
> 
> Instead of a civilian approach to justice, the security approach remains the dominant one used by Indonesia in Papua. The intelligence agency makes use of surveillance measures, that are disproportionate and discriminatory against the indigenous populations and contributes significantly to the climate of fear. Reforms to the Penal Code, the Criminal Procedure Code, the Law on Military Tribunals and other laws governing the security forces are necessary. A new bill on National Security and a new law on the state intelligence body allow for arbitrary actions and abuses of power.
> 
> While some of the recommendations made by States during the United Nations (UN) Human Rights Council&#8217;s Universal Periodic Review (UPR) were accepted, Indonesia refused those that concerned the problem of impunity and the use of a security-based approach in Papua. The problem of impunity was denied by Indonesia during the review. Delays in making specific arrangements to allow visits by UN Special Procedures as announced by Indonesia during the UPR indicate the government&#8217;s ongoing reluctance to provide open access to such experts, notably to the mandate on freedom of expression.
> 
> Even though the Special Autonomy Law for Papua included important provisions concerning the implementation of the right to self-determination, the law has frequently been violated and after twelve years of failed Special Autonomy, Papuans have given up hope on the Law as a means to protect indigenous concerns.
> 
> The Special Unit for the Acceleration of Development in Papua and West Papua (UP4B) was mandated to work for the four year period between 2010 and 2014 and spearheads the government&#8217;s approach to address the overall situation in Papua. This ad-hoc approach was designed without consultation with Papuans and as a result fails to address key aspects of the situation in Papua, effectively maintaining the core of the problem. Papuans have in general not benefited from the UP4B&#8217;s programmes, as corruption in public institutions continues to be responsible for the disappearance of large parts of promised development funds. Due to mismanagement, important public services and an improvement to living standards for Papuans remain lacking. Whether Jakarta&#8217;s new Special Autonomy Plus approach is able to succeed depends on whether this concept is designed in a participatory way with the Papuan people, such as through the dialogue process.
> 
> The Jakarta-Papua Dialogue is a means of building trust between Papuans and the national government and to bring about the vision of Papua as a Land of Peace. Indonesian President Yudhoyono in late 2011 had already declared that the dialogue process was the means to solve the problem in Papua. The central government has, however, not taken visible steps to enter this dialogue process goes forward as announced, as it continues to pander to hard-liners within the government that continue to reject this approach.
> 
> ENDS



Why you bring this Papua issue "Malon trollers", you just should look at yourself when you "negotiate" with intruder from Phillippine, you just using excessive power from your armed forces just to crush 200 intruder. I don't know what your intention but you should stop your bullshit and craps.


----------



## pyropura

June 2013
*Indonesia: Military tribunals being used to shield human rights violators*
_Twelve Kopassus (Special Forces Command) soldiers have been accused of the extrajudicial execution of four detainees_


The trial of 12 Kopassus (Special Forces Command) soldiers accused of the extrajudicial execution of four detainees is likely to be little more than a sham warned Amnesty International as the military hearing opens on Thursday.

These courts should never be used to try those accused of human rights violations. They are biased, and they create an intimidating environment for witnesses to testify, said Isabelle Arradon, Deputy Director of Amnesty Internationals Asia-Pacific Programme.

Kopassus forces have been accused of a range of serious human rights violations in the past but the vast majority have never been tried in an independent court for these crimes.

This horrific case is a stark reminder of how reforms of the military and the justice system have been stalled for years in Indonesia. Perpetrators of past crimes run free and new abuses can be committed with apparent impunity. There has to be immediate changes in law and practice so that human rights violators can be effectively tried before independent, civilian courts, and to send a clear message that no one is above the law, said Arradon.

The 12 Kopassus soldiers are accused of killing four unarmed detainees at Cebongan prison outside Yogyakarta on 23 March this year. According to credible sources, the soldiers  wearing masks and carrying weapons including AK-47s  managed to force their way into the prison after a man claiming to be from the Yogyakarta police convinced guards to open the doors.

After beating guards in order to gain access to the detainees cells, the Kopassus soldiers then reportedly shot the detainees dead inside their cell. CCTV footage has since been removed from the prison in an apparent attempt to hide evidence.

The local military commanders initial reaction to the incident was to deny military involvement, but an internal military inquiry later named the 12 Kopassus soldiers as suspects. Despite this, Kopassus commander Major General Agus Sutomo insisted that what happened was not a human rights violation but insubordination.

That senior military officers call insubordination the killing of four unarmed men who were locked up in a cell is deeply concerning, and shows why it is so crucial that the military should not be allowed to simply investigate themselves in these cases. Although it is important that steps are taken to ensure those responsible for serious human rights violations are held to account, military tribunals are not the solution, Arradon said.

Extrajudicial executions are crimes under international law, and also violate the basic human right to life, which Indonesia is bound to respect and protect under international treaties and its own Constitution.

With the trial of the 12 soldiers starting tomorrow, local human rights groups have already raised concerns about the scarcity of evidence compiled by military investigators. At least 10 traumatized witnesses are also afraid to testify in court, and have requested teleconferencing facilities.

Testifying in a military court is clearly a terrifying prospect for many civilians. The Indonesian government needs to ensure that witnesses of military abuses are free from potential retaliation during trial proceedings, said Arradon.

In a previous case in 2010, three soldiers who were filmed torturing Papuan men  including by kicking them and burning their genitals  were sentenced to between eight and 10 months imprisonment by a military tribunal for deliberately disobeying orders. Victims were too afraid to testify at the trial and no criminal charges were filed against the soldiers.


----------



## nufix

pyropura said:


> *New ICP Report Details Extent of Violations In Papua*
> Wednesday, 26 June 2013, 2:34 pm
> Press Release: InternationalCoalition for Papua



Thank you for your contribution, but don't forget to cite the source of the news.


----------



## nufix

pyropura said:


> June 2013
> *Indonesia: Military tribunals being used to shield human rights violators*
> _Twelve Kopassus (Special Forces Command) soldiers have been accused of the extrajudicial execution of four detainees_
> 
> 
> The trial of 12 Kopassus (Special Forces Command) soldiers accused of the extrajudicial execution of four detainees is likely to be little more than a sham warned Amnesty International as the military hearing opens on Thursday.
> 
> &#8220;These courts should never be used to try those accused of human rights violations. They are biased, and they create an intimidating environment for witnesses to testify,&#8221; said Isabelle Arradon, Deputy Director of Amnesty International&#8217;s Asia-Pacific Programme.
> 
> Kopassus forces have been accused of a range of serious human rights violations in the past but the vast majority have never been tried in an independent court for these crimes.
> 
> &#8220;This horrific case is a stark reminder of how reforms of the military and the justice system have been stalled for years in Indonesia. Perpetrators of past crimes run free and new abuses can be committed with apparent impunity. There has to be immediate changes in law and practice so that human rights violators can be effectively tried before independent, civilian courts, and to send a clear message that no one is above the law,&#8221; said Arradon.
> 
> The 12 Kopassus soldiers are accused of killing four unarmed detainees at Cebongan prison outside Yogyakarta on 23 March this year. According to credible sources, the soldiers &#8211; wearing masks and carrying weapons including AK-47s &#8211; managed to force their way into the prison after a man claiming to be from the Yogyakarta police convinced guards to open the doors.
> 
> After beating guards in order to gain access to the detainees&#8217; cells, the Kopassus soldiers then reportedly shot the detainees dead inside their cell. CCTV footage has since been removed from the prison in an apparent attempt to hide evidence.
> 
> The local military commander&#8217;s initial reaction to the incident was to deny military involvement, but an internal military inquiry later named the 12 Kopassus soldiers as suspects. Despite this, Kopassus commander Major General Agus Sutomo insisted that what happened was not a human rights violation but &#8220;insubordination&#8221;.
> 
> &#8220;That senior military officers call &#8216;insubordination&#8217; the killing of four unarmed men who were locked up in a cell is deeply concerning, and shows why it is so crucial that the military should not be allowed to simply investigate themselves in these cases. Although it is important that steps are taken to ensure those responsible for serious human rights violations are held to account, military tribunals are not the solution,&#8221; Arradon said.
> 
> Extrajudicial executions are crimes under international law, and also violate the basic human right to life, which Indonesia is bound to respect and protect under international treaties and its own Constitution.
> 
> With the trial of the 12 soldiers starting tomorrow, local human rights groups have already raised concerns about the scarcity of evidence compiled by military investigators. At least 10 traumatized witnesses are also afraid to testify in court, and have requested teleconferencing facilities.
> 
> &#8220;Testifying in a military court is clearly a terrifying prospect for many civilians. The Indonesian government needs to ensure that witnesses of military abuses are free from potential retaliation during trial proceedings,&#8221; said Arradon.
> 
> In a previous case in 2010, three soldiers who were filmed torturing Papuan men &#8211; including by kicking them and burning their genitals &#8211; were sentenced to between eight and 10 months&#8217; imprisonment by a military tribunal for &#8220;deliberately disobeying orders&#8221;. Victims were too afraid to testify at the trial and no criminal charges were filed against the soldiers.



Ahh I love it when foreign media bash Indonesian military for human right bullshits without citing the background story, anyway you can ask the majority Indonesians about this case and I guarantee that they support those 12 soldiers for killing those inmates. Do you know why? Because those inmates were stupid thugs, and those thugs killed one of fellow soldiers of those 12 soldiers in a bar fight. What can you expect from that? Soldiers going turbo. 
And is Altantuya case closed? Exploding an innocent human with C4 seems normal in Malaysia I suppose?



madokafc said:


> Disini kita bisa mita moderator ngapus postingan member lain nggak?
> 
> Itu ada sampah Malon yang mosting isu Papua Barat disini



Bisa sih, cuma moderator pasti ngeliatnya itu sebagai hal lumrah. So..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nusantara

Malingsian trash invded this thread


----------



## Julian Rachman

walah masbro nufix....ada orang gila nih mau ngerusak trit....  .... btw i don't think that he/she maybe(?) are really malaysian people.., i guest he's just a troller of activists or from a particular organizations.. but that is just my 2cents.


----------



## markosroyal

malon kan eman katak dalam tempurung


----------



## nufix

Duuh, udahlah ga usah ngelontarin makian terus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nusantara

Julian Rachman said:


> walah masbro nufix....ada orang gila nih mau ngerusak trit....  .... btw i don't think that he/she maybe(?) are really malaysian people.., i guest he's just a troller of activists or from a particular organizations.. but that is just my 2cents.



Pyropundek is thrash from cari forum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Kh-179, Artileri Negeri Ginseng Untuk TNI-AD*












Tuesday, 02 July 2013 10:00 | Written by aryo nugroho
Sorry in Bahasa, i am copy pasted it from Kaskus Formil

Gelombang modernisasi alutsista TNI tak henti-hentinya membuat masyarakat berdecak kagum dan bangga. Bagaimana tidak, dalam waktu yang singkat, pemerintah mengumumkan rencana pembelian berbagai mesin perang canggih yang tadinya hanya bisa diangan-angankan oleh para military penbois seperti ARC.

Apabila pada pertengahan 2012 publik dimanjakan dengan kehadiran sistem artileri howitzer swagerak CAESAR dan roket ASTROS, rupa-rupanya artileri TNI AD belum lagi kehabisan amunisi untuk memboyong alutsista lain. Satu kabar baik lagi datang dari negeri ginseng Korea Selatan, yang kini tengah mesra-mesranya menjalin hubungan dengan Indonesia. Tidak hanya mengekspor K-pop yang kini jadi wabah dan berhasil meracuni dan menyesatkan muda-mudi Indonesia, satu yang sudah benar-benar direalisasikan adalah pembelian sistem howitzer tarik 155mm/L52 Kh-179. Laporan ekspor persenjataan PBB menyebutkan sebanyak 18 unit meriam Kh-179 ini rencananya akan diborong oleh TNI-AD. Laporan itu selengkapnya bisa dilihat di situs ini: http://un-register.org/HeavyWeapons/...s.aspx?CoI=104

Pembelian howitzer tarik 155mm ini memang sudah dianggap perlu, mengingat TNI AD juga tengah bertransformasi dengan menerapkan doktrin infantri mekanis yang mampu menjangkau jarak yang lebih jauh. Untuk itu tentunya diperlukan dukungan artileri yang lebih mumpuni. Artileri tarik yang ada di arsenal TNI AD hanyalah M101 kaliber 105mm, yang walaupun populer serta kenyang makan asam garam di berbagai belahan dunia, mulai uzur dan tak lagi sanggup mendukung gerak maju pasukan mekanis. Menjadi menarik juga adalah pilihan terhadap Kh-179, dimana lima tahun lalu, ketika TNI AD menerima hibah meriam FH-2000 sebanyak delapan unit dari Singapura, tidak banyak antusiasme yang ditunjukkan. Lalu kenapa TNI AD akhirnya memboyong Kh-179? Kemungkinan besar rencana pembelian CH-47D Chinook dari Negeri Uwak Sam menjadi pembeda kali ini, dimana hanya heli sekelas Chinook yang dianggap mampu mengangkut meriam howitzer tarik kelas 155mm. Armada helikopter tulang punggung angkut Penerbad mayoritas memang masih sekelas UH-1D yang hanya sanggup menarik M101.

Sementara untuk Kh-179 sendiri dikembangkan oleh KIA Machine Tool Company (sekarang bernama Hyundai-WIA) berdasarkan sistem howitzer tarik M114A1, yang banyak dipergunakan dalam Perang Vietnam. Korea Selatan memiliki lebih kurang 1.700 sistem M114A1. KIA memodifikasi sistem pembawa M114A1 agar dapat dipasangi meriam 155mm/L39 baru yang memiliki jarak jangkau yang lebih jauh. Meriam L39 ini terbuat dari baja monoblok yang menawarkan ketahanan panas yang lebih baik sehingga memperpanjang umur laras. Rifling dari meriam ini adalah 1:20 dengan 48 ulir (groove). Pengoperasian meriam ini sendiri tak banyak berubah dari versi M114A1, dimana butuh dua awak untuk mengubah arah meriam, prajurit awak penembak di kiri memutar roda untuk mengubah arah horizontal (traverse), sementara prajurit di kanan sebagai asisten penembak memutar roda untuk mengubah elevasi vertikal moncong meriam. Satu prajurit lagi bertugas sebagai pengarah dan membidik melalui teleskop dengan pembesaran 4x dan dial sight, atau bila diperlukan, mengoperasikan Kh-179 untuk dukungan tembakan langsung (direct fire) menggunakan teleskop khusus lainnya yang memiliki pembesaran 3,5x. Sistem Kh-179 menerapkan dua tabung yang berbeda untuk penahan kejut (hydraulic dampers/ hydropneumatic shock absorber) dan satu tabung lain untuk pengembali kedepan (recuperator), yang dianggap mampu memperpanjang umur pakai meriam. Pada saat penembakan, ada pasak yang bisa diturunkan untuk ditanam dan menambah kestabilan penembakan.

Dari segi amunisi, Kh-179 menikmati kompatibilitas dengan munisi NATO dan AS, satu keunggulan dari produk-produk Korea Selatan. Hal ini berarti Kh-179 mampu menembakkan seluruh munisi 155mm termasuk munisi khusus berpendorong roket (RAP: Rocket Assisted Projectiles). Jarak jangkaunya adalah 22km, atau 30km apabila menggunakan munisi RAP. Kecepatan tembaknya apabila digunakan secara kontinyu maksimal 4 peluru per menit. Untuk kemudahan transportasi, Kh-179 dapat dilengkapi dengan sistem carriage yang dilengkapi APU (Auxillary Power Unit) sehingga dapat bergerak dengan tenaga sendiri. Saat ini Korea Selatan tercatat menawarkan dua varian calibre untuk Kh-179, yaitu L39 dan L45, dengan varian ketiga, yaitu L52, kelihatannya juga mulai dipasarkan. Pembeli tinggal memilih varian yang ada sesuai jarak jangkau yang diinginkan. Tercatat selain Korea Selatan, Iran membeli Kh-179 dan mengopinya sebagai HM-41 yang dipasang diatas sasis truk DIO.

SPESIFIKASI

Kaliber : 155mm
Calibre : L39/L45/L52
Jarak recoil : 1.524mm
Bobot : 6.890kg
Panjang : 10.389mm
Tinggi : 2.770mm
Kh-179, Artileri Negeri Ginseng Untuk TNI-AD | Kaskus - The Largest Indonesian Community

TNI AD bought about 18 system from South Korea, what a nice addition for our scarcely heavy artillery firepower, what a good news

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Kevin Rudd Set to Give C-130H and Boats to Indonesia*





_Stepping quickly onto foreign soil is just what Kevin Rudd would like. Flickr/Eva Rinaldi _

Kevin Rudd will take a kitbag of goodies to Indonesia this week as he seeks more help from that county to curb the boat flow.

The secondhand C-130 Hercules planes that Indonesia was going to buy at &#8220;mates rates&#8221; will now be a gift, and there will be patrol boats (customs not naval) thrown in. There could also be developmental aid.

The whole package could cost hundreds of millions of dollars.

The decision to make a gift of the planes and provide the boats was taken before last week&#8217;s leadership change, in preparation for Julia Gillard making this trip.

Rudd will be in Jakarta and Bogor on Thursday and Friday for the third Indonesia-Australia Leaders' Meeting. The discussions will be broad but being seen to be able to do something to combat the boat inflow is vital as Rudd moves towards the election.

The patrol boats will assist with border protection but the free gift of the C-130s, which are transport planes, is about putting the Indonesians in a mood to be helpful generally on the border issue.

The trip plays to Rudd&#8217;s strengths. He&#8217;s naturally at home on the foreign stage and has a good relationship with President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.

Gillard&#8217;s experience with Indonesia was mixed. The suspension of the live cattle trade caused great tension in the relationship. Rudd, foreign minister at the time, distanced himself by letting it be known he hadn&#8217;t been consulted; he later got involved in negotiations to sort things out. On the other hand, the regular leadership dialogue with Indonesia started (in late 2011) under Gillard.

While Rudd will be striving to come out of these talks with an impression that he has momentum in tackling people smuggling, previous experience indicates what&#8217;s said doesn&#8217;t always match what&#8217;s done on the issue.

Full article:Kevin Rudd set to give planes and boats to Indonesia in visit this week

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

> A number of workers completing part in the making of NAS 332 Super Puma and NB 412E helicopter for the Air Force in a hangar of PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Bandung, Tuesday (2/7). PT Indonesian Aerospace 2015 will complete the entire aircraft and helicopters to equip the military orders Alutsista countries with products made &#8203;&#8203;in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Uganda interested in Indonesian military industry products*





Kampala, Uganda (ANTARA News) - Uganda Defense Minister Kiyonga Cripus has expressed interest in Indonesian military industry products including CN 295 military transport plane.

*"The Indonesian military industry has made progress. I am interested in what has been displayed,"* Kiyonga said after a meeting with visiting Indonesian Deputy Defense Minister Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin in Kampala, Uganda, on Tuesday.

*Following the meeting, the Indonesian delegation held a mini exhibition displaying a number of military industry products including bulletproof vest, soldier helmet, soldier food, assault rifle SS1, and models of CN 235 and CN 295 produced by aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI).*

Kiyonga accompanied by Uganda Armed Forces Commander Katumba Wamala looked enthusiastic in observing the items put on display.

*"I will come to Indonesia to see for myself how the military items are produced," Kiyonga said.*

Kiyonga said he, along with his team would also visit the Indonesian Peace and Security Center (IPSC) in Sentul, West Java, which serves as a training center for peacekeeping troops and counter-terrorism forces.

*"The Indonesian peacekeeping force is well known in Africa," he said referring to the role played by the Garuda Contingent in the Democratic Republic of Congo.*

Sjafrie was during the visit in Uganda accompanied by Director General of Defense Industry at the Defense Ministry Maj. Gen. Sonny Prasetyo, PT DI Marketing Director Budiman Saleh, Director for Africa at the Foreign Ministry Lasro Simbolon and Indonesian Ambassador to Kenya and Uganda Sunu Sumarno.

Kiyonga also praised Indonesia for its high economic growth.

Sjafrie said his visit to Uganda was aimed at continuing historical relationship between Indonesia and Uganda as Non-Aligned Movement member states.

"The main aim of our visit is to enhance defense cooperation," he said.

During the visit, Sjafrie invited his Uganda counterpart to visit Indonesia.(*)

Editor: Heru

Antara News : Uganda interested in Indonesian military industry products
COPYRIGHT © 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ViXuyen

Indonesia has a robust military industrial programs like IF-X, submarine and surface warship building. I wish our government is less greedy and have similar programs like Indonesia instead of buying from the Russian to receive their kickbacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

5Star said:


> Indonesia has a robust military industrial programs like IF-X, submarine and surface warship building. I wish our government is less greedy and have similar programs like Indonesia instead of buying from the Russian to receive their kickbacks.



I am sure that Vietnam will have robust military industries someday, when VN officials know how it feels to be embargoed. Indonesia started and rebuilded its military industries right after U.S and most NATO countries embargoed Indonesia in 1999 for "human right violations" during East Timor independence war against Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Photos only:*




_Indonesian test pilots being congratulated._





_Training with the ROKAF TA-50._





_Pose alay _





_Indonesian Ground crew being instructed on the plane._





_Indonesian Ground crew being instructed on how to fit a sidewinder missile on the plane._





_Posing for the camera_





_T-50 golden eagles._





*Salut!*

ë°°ì&#353;°ë&#376;¬ ê°&#8364;ë&#352;&#8221; ë&#8218;&#732;ë¼ì&#8212;ì&#8222;&#339; ë°°ì&#353;°ë&#376;¬ ì&#732;¤ë&#352;&#8221; ë&#8218;&#732;ë¼ë¡&#339;~ ì¸ë&#8222;ë&#8222;¤ì&#8249;&#339;ì&#8226;&#8222; ì¡°ì¢&#8230;ì&#8218;¬ë&#8220;¤ í&#8226;&#339;êµ*ì&#8212;ì&#8222;&#339; ì°½ê³µì&#732; ê¿&#710;ì&#8222; í&#8218;¤ì&#353;°ë&#8249;¤!ï»¿ï»¿ï»¿ :: ê³µêµ° ê³µê°

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Navy Says World-Class Status Just a Year Away*
By Yeremia Sukoyo on 10:35 am July 6, 2013.





*Indonesian navy helicopters fly above the marines during a military exercise on Banongan beach, Situbondo, East Java province, Indonesia on May 3, 2013. More than 16,000 military personnel from the army, navy and airforce participated in the exercise to upgrade military skills. (EPA Photo/Fully Handoko)*

The Indonesian Navy is well on track to meet its five-year plan of becoming a world-class force by next year, an official said on Friday.

Commodore Untung Suropati, a spokesman for the Navy, said at a meeting with reporters at Navy headquarters in Jakarta on Thursday that the force was making good progress in improving manpower capabilities and strengthening its weapons-based capacity.

*&#8220;To become a world-class navy, we have to be consistent in implementing our &#8216;inward-looking&#8217; and &#8216;outward-looking&#8217; programs,&#8221; he said.*

*Inward-looking, he went on, meant boosting manpower capabilities through more training and education programs, as well as shoring up weapons systems and defense capacity.*

*Untung said the outward-looking programs centered on policymaking and strategy mapping in response to defense-oriented shifts in the Southeast Asian and Asia-Pacific regions.*

*&#8220;Indonesia needs to take steps to anticipate or prevent various kinds of threats, whether actual or potential, as a result of the constantly changing regional defense landscape,&#8221; he said.*

With the Navy currently in the fourth year of its five-year plan, Untung said the it was on pace to meet its weapons and defense targets.

*He said that through foreign deals and domestic production, the Navy had increased the size of its fleet to 39 warships, including two submarines and two destroyers.*

He also said the Marines&#8217; weapons systems had been boosted with the procurement of several tanks, speedboats and amphibious carriers.

Untung said that as part of the five-year program, the Navy was also working through the Defense Ministry to boost the capacity of Indonesia&#8217;s nascent domestic defense industry.

*He said this included collaborating with producers in Lampung, Batam (Riau Islands, Jakarta, Surabaya (East Java) and Banyuwangi (East Java) on building equipment including torpedo boats and patrol boats.*

*&#8220;We expect to soon be able to build a submarine entirely in the country, as part of our commitment to shoring up our domestic defense industry and increasing the proportion of defense systems that we source domestically,&#8221; he said.*

Untung said the next five-year program would see the Navy shift away from improving its manpower and hardware capabilities, and focus more on drawing up strategic objectives to deal with the various challenges it faces domestically, in Southeast Asia and in the wider Asia Pacific.

He said one pressing domestic matter to be addressed was securing Indonesia&#8217;s remote outlying islands, many of which are uninhabited and have been the focus of disputes with neighboring countries.

The Navy has also highlighted the need for more patrols to crack down on a range of maritime security problems such as drug trafficking, people smuggling and illegal fishing.

Navy Says World-Class Status Just a Year Away - The Jakarta Globe


*Ultra Electronics plans to double Indonesian naval deal*
Thu, 04 July 2013



> Ultra Electronics Holdings Quote
> 
> Price: 1,768.00
> 
> Chg: -2.00
> 
> Chg %: -0.11%
> 
> Date: 17:14







Defence and security group Ultra Electronics has won a 32m pounds contract from the Indonesian ministry of defence.

The FTSE 250 company has been charged with the mid-life modernisation of one of the Indonesian navy's Fatahillah destroyers.

Ultra said the exact start-time of the modernisation programme is subject to funding provision and once it has begun the contract will then be delivered over a 28 month period.

The High Wycombe group was eyeing a potential doubling of the deal as it added that discussions regarding the similar modernisation of the second Fatahillah ship were expected to start later in the year.

The contract includes the development, installation and integration of a new combat management system.

The marine engineering aspects of the work package will be undertaken by Ultra's partner, Nobiskrug with its local subcontractor in Indonesia.

Rakesh Sharma, Chief Executive of Ultra, said: "Following five years positioning of Ultra's offering to the Middle and Far Eastern markets, I am delighted that Ultra's specialist naval capabilities have been recognised with the award of this prestigious contract by the Republic of Indonesia.

"Ultra has again demonstrated its ability to partner with other world class businesses to offer differentiated solutions to its customers.

"I look forward to the further development of Ultra's relationship with this new customer and we will continue to position our businesses for further successes in the future."

Shares in Ultra Electronics were unmoved at 1,738p at 08:15 on Thursday morning.

http://sharecast.com/news/ultra-electronics-plans-to-double-indonesian-naval-deal/21007260.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Germany is set to export additional 80 Leopard 2A6 tanks to Indonesia, making total order 184 Leopard 2A4, A5RI, and A6.*






*Indonesian Tank Crew while Inspecting German-made Leopard 2A6 MBT, Germany.*

Taken from Bundestag.de (PDF in German)

http://dip21.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/17/140/1714033.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tshering22

nufix said:


> *Germany is set to export additional 80 Leopard 2A6 tanks to Indonesia, making total order 184 Leopard 2A4, A5RI, and A6.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indonesian Tank Crew while Inspecting German-made Leopard 2A6 MBT, Germany.*
> 
> Taken from Bundestag.de (PDF in German)
> 
> http://dip21.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/17/140/1714033.pdf



Good choice, folks. German tanks are the finest in the world. 

It will ensure that your military becomes one of the strongest in Southeast Asia. Already you are a major rising power in the ASEAN region.

Good luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Tshering22 said:


> Good choice, folks. German tanks are the finest in the world.
> 
> It will ensure that your military becomes one of the strongest in Southeast Asia. Already you are a major rising power in the ASEAN region.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you sir, I am also sure that Indonesia and India could better both countries friendship and mutually guarding the peace in our region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Video:


----------



## Tshering22

nufix said:


> Thank you sir, I am also sure that Indonesia and India could better both countries friendship and mutually guarding the peace in our region.



Your government has played a masterstroke regional move by cooperating strongly with second level strategic powers like Korea and Spain who are strong in terms of technology yet don't carry the liabilities of that of big powers like USA.

The T-50 was an excellent choice and judging by the regional dynamics in the coming years, Koreans will play a pivotal role in aligning the strategic dynamics of Asian defence.

Also the KFX project will give you a lot of potential.

We already have a good strategic partnership in terms of defence. The sad part is our regime is very bureaucratic and therefore we can hope to see change when a new government comes next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## guitars

Zarvan said:


> Dam now even that project has been delayed Man Indonesia really need to go for Sukhoi Planes as soon as possible other wise your Army and Navy are sitting ducks in case of any war



I totally agree with you, our air force capability is totally lacking relative to size of our territory.
I think the govt is relying too much on the kfx program. From what I read on internet South Korea has recently open bid for 60 latest generation fighters from US and europe. It seems the KFX project was never a major priority in south korea.



soaringeagle said:


> The best defense for Indonesia is to keep the country stay united.
> Treat the minorities nicely yet under control, enhance social harmony between citizens of all ancestry and religions while at the same time increase productivity and remove poverty.
> For any aggressor to take on Indonesia, it will try to break it up from inside first.
> IMO Indonesia been doing a decent job for the pass few years.



Right now there are some movements in the country to replace our foundation from all-encompassing secular Pancasila, with laws from a certain religion. These groups are very visible during public protests. The word "secularism" increasingly become potrayed as evil as "atheism" and "liberalism" in public forum.
Lets just hope that the people of indonesia will see clearly that without pancasila, unity of the country is impossible.
And let them remember that during the war for our independence, christians, hindus, buddhist, and ethnic chinese also fought and sacrifice their lives for this country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

Man great news for Indonesia i think you guys will be a source of military articles for ASEAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

guitars said:


> I totally agree with you, our air force capability is totally lacking relative to size of our territory.
> I think the govt is relying too much on the kfx program. From what I read on internet South Korea has recently open bid for 60 latest generation fighters from US and europe. It seems the KFX project was never a major priority in south korea.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now there are some movements in the country to replace our foundation from all-encompassing secular Pancasila, with laws from a certain religion. These groups are very visible during public protests. The word "secularism" increasingly become potrayed as evil as "atheism" and "liberalism" in public forum.
> Lets just hope that the people of indonesia will see clearly that without pancasila, unity of the country is impossible.
> And let them remember that during the war for our independence, christians, hindus, buddhist, and ethnic chinese also fought and sacrifice their lives for this country.



hello bro, i think you should properly introduce yourself in this forum. Thats the ritual, remember our old phrase, Dimana bumi dipijak disitulah langit dijunjung.


----------



## gombaljaya

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Photos only:



Great,...
Is the Indonesian Version of T-50i similar to TA-50? or just LIFT version T-50?

Thks for allow me to join this forum..

for video about inaguration ceremony of T-50i, see my youtube account "Aviatorlokal".


----------



## USAHawk785

Tshering22 said:


> Good choice, folks. German tanks are the finest in the world.
> 
> It will ensure that your military becomes one of the strongest in Southeast Asia. Already you are a major rising power in the ASEAN region.
> 
> Good luck!



leopards are inferior tanks compared to the m1.


----------



## Nike

Bro Guitars and Gombaljaya you should properly introduce yourself at this forum section, just for info anyway glad to see more of Indonesian at this forum 

Members Introduction


----------



## nufix

*Today's Photos of Some of Squadrons of IDAF*








> 12th Squadron - SSK II AFB Pekanbaru, Riau Province (Credit: Roland@JMP)









> 3rd Squadron - IWJ AFB Madiun, East Java Province









> 32nd Squadron - Abdurrahman Saleh AFB Malang, East Java Province (Credit: Indonesia School of Photography)









> 11th Squadron - Makassar, South Sulawesi Province (Credit: TNI_AU@twtr)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* East Kalimantan Border Defense Gets Boost*
By Yuli Krisna on 10:38 am July 14, 2013.





_Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiamtoro checking out the new Bell 412 EP helicopter in Bandung. (JG Photo/Yuli Krisna)_

*Bandung. The East Kalimantan government has purchased a helicopter from Indonesian aircraft manufacturer Dirgantara Indonesia to monitor the provinces border with Malaysia, which is often used to move illegal logs from the country.*

*The Rp 120 billion ($12 million) Bell 412 EP helicopter is jointly produced by Bandung-based DI and US-based Bell Helicopter.*

East Kalimantan Governor Awang Faroek Ishak said the helicopter will be used by the Indonesian military (TNI), which is tasked with patrolling the border. This is a symbol of support to the TNI to help in protecting our border, the governor said.

*Awang also pledged to expand the runways of three airports allowing military planes to guard the provinces 1,038-kilometer border with Malaysia. The province will also allocate land for the construction of two military training centers, a Scorpion tank base, an infantry housing facility and other defense infrastructure.*

Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said the recently purchased helicopter will be used by a tactical squadron based in Berau district.

This is an extraordinary helicopter. It has infra-red [cameras], radar and is able to lift heavy [military] equipment, he said.

DI president director Budi Santoso said the helicopter can also be used for non-military purposes like disaster relief and search and rescue.

Maj. Gen. Dicky Usman, of the Mulawarman Military Command based in East Kalimantan, said his unit only had one helicopter, used to deliver supplies to military outposts along the border.

East Kalimantan Border Defense Gets Boost - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*SE Asian Governments Keen On CN-295 Aircraft, DI Says*
By Yuli Krisna on 8:27 pm July 15, 2013.





*Bandung. The Ministry of Defense&#8217;s efforts to promote the CN-295 military transportation aircraft may soon prove fruitful, with several Southeast Asian nations expressing interest.*

Supra Dekanto, director of the aircraft&#8217;s state-owned producer Dirgantara Indonesia, said Vietnam and Myanmar were among the countries that showed interest in the CN-295 while several other countries are scheduled for talks with the Ministry of Defense.

&#8220;The Philippines, Malaysia and Thailand have shown their interest but it will have to be followed up,&#8221; Supra said.

Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said the government also planned to order 16 CN-295 units to form a squadron. &#8220;Our aim is to build a light transporter squadron using the CN-295,&#8221; he said.

The order is being produced at the Airbus Military factory and will this month arrive at Dirgantara&#8217;s factory, where finishing touches such as painting and works on the planes&#8217; interiors will be done, Supra said, adding that the production process so far is only 10 percent complete.

&#8220;We are working on the empennage [tail stabilization] as well as the vertical and horizontal tail, step by step. Next year we will be making the rear fuselage and the empennage starting from the seventh plane,&#8221; Supra explained.

The CN-295 has also attracted interest from regional governments, including the provincial administration of East Kalimantan.

East Kalimantan Governor Awang Faroek Ishak said he planned to order the CN-295 planes to support the air travel system in the region. &#8220;In East Kalimantan, there are 22 airports but a lack of transportation,&#8221; he said in Bandung on Saturday.

According to Awang, three airstrips near the Malaysia border are being extended to allow planes such as the CN-295 to land.

SE Asian Governments Keen On CN-295 Aircraft, DI Says - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hurt

Zero_wing said:


> Man great news for Indonesia i think you guys will be a source of military articles for ASEAN



Stop dreaming,Plz buy source of military articles by your money


----------



## Zero_wing

hurt said:


> Stop dreaming,Plz buy source of military articles by your money



One we are two i parsing Indonesia troll


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Negotiating Purchase of US Apache Helicopters*






29 Jun 2013 20:46:45| News in English | Penulis : Supervisor
Semarang (Antara) - Defense minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said that negotiations for the purchase of some Apache helicopters from the US were still ongoing.

"It is still under process but what is important is that the US government has approved it," he said here on Saturday.

Purnomo was here to monitor distribution of cash handouts for the poor following the government's recent decision to increase the prices of subsidized fuel oils.

The minister said the idea to purchase a number of assault helicopters was connected with the preparations for the formation of an Apache Squadron as part of efforts to build a defense system to safeguard the country's sovereignty.

He said several countries in Asia such as China and Japan are currently also building their defense forces.

"Seeing the conditions we must also prepare ourselves but it is not for war but for protecting Indonesia's sovereignty," he said.

He said the Apache helicopters would also be used to secure the country's natural resources that are located in areas bordering other countries.

The minister said as part of the development of the country's defense forces the Indonesian Navy is also preparing anti-submarine helicopters that could be carried by Indonesian warships, a fleet of destroyers of ships with missiles and submarines.

"Thank God, Indonesia's economy is quite good so that some funds could be used for improving public welfare and defense power to meet future challenges," he said.
The army plans to purchase 40 Apache helicopters at a cost of US$40 million per unit. (*)

Source link Indonesia Negotiating Purchase of US Apache Helicopters | ANTARA JATIM : Portal Berita Daerah Jawa Timur

40 Apache, oh my god At least one of the good news lately

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Sorry guys in Bahasa Indonesia
*Indonesia Bought 4 Unit Heron UAV from Israel*


*12 Unit UAV Segera Amankan Perbatasan RI*
Today 17:41
Komandan Lanud Supadio, Pontianak, Kolonel Penerbang Ir. Novyan Samyoga mengatakan, dalam waktu dekat, sebanyak 12 unit pesawat tanpa awak akan dioperasikan untuk melakukan pengawasan di wilayah perbatasan Kalimantan Barat.

"Dalam melakukan pengawasan di wilayah perbatasan udara Indonesia-Malaysia, Pangkalan Udara Supadio Pontianak akan mengoperasikan pesawat tanpa awak. Pesawat tanpa awak itu nantinya akan mengawasi seluruh wilayah perbatasan," kata Novyan di Sungai Raya, Jumat (19/7).

Dia mengatakan, rencananya pesawat tanpa awak tersebut akan awal tahun depan. Menurutnya jika menggunakan tenaga manusia untuk mengawasi perbatasan dibutuhkan ribuan orang, bahkan jika menggunakan pesawat biasa memiliki keterbatasan dari sisi bahan bakar, sehingga pengawasan di wilayah perbatasan tidak dapat maksimal.

"Jika menggunakan pesawat tanpa awak bisa mutar-mutar, ambil foto dan video, baru pesawat kembali ke Lanud Supadio," tuturnya.

Novyan menjelaskan, *Lanud Supadio dilengkapi pesawat tanpa awak lantaran Kalbar berada di wilayah perbatasan. Pesawat tanpa awak yang digunakan ada dua jenis yaitu, jenis wulung buatan lokal dan heron buatan luar negeri.*

"Sengaja kami gabung karena pesawat tanpa awak buatan Indonesia baru di buat, sedangkan yang luar negeri sudah maju. Dengan digabungnya, nanti produksinya bisa meniru luar negeri sehingga ke depan pesawat lokal kita makin bagus," katanya.

Dia menuturkan pesawat *tanpa awak jenis wulung sebanyak nantinya akan ada sebanyak delapan unit sedangkan jenis heron yang buatan luar negeri sebanyak empat unit.*

Nantinya pesawat berangkat dari Lanud Supadio dan setelah mengambil gambar ke setiap kawasan perbatasan maka pesawat akan kembali ke Lanud Supadio Lagi.

"Semua pesawat itu kumpul di Lanud Supadio Pontianak dan dikontrol dari Lanud Supadio oleh pilot handal TNI AU. Pesawat setelah mengawasi akan kembali lagi ke Lanud Supadio Pontianak," kata Novyan. 

Pesawat Tanpa Awak Siap Amankan Perbatasan RI | Suara Pembaruan

I will give the resume of this news, Indonesia will add at least 4 unit Heron UAV from Israel to be placed at Supadio airfield to monitoring border area between Indonesia and Malaysia. This skuadron will be augmented by 8 local UAV made in PT DI Indonesia, the same company who built CN 235,CN212 and several type of Helicopter for Indonesian Air Force. This Heron will be the first batch for another UAV from Israel, Indonesia right now operating Searcher Mk2 in which operated by BAIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Heron UAV, somewhere in some undefined location 






credit to Hiu Kencana 412

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nufix

*Indonesian School of Photography; Air Force Photo Hunting*
*Credit photos: Indonesian School of Photography, Malang - Indonesia.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

*Inspecting Indonesia's BAE Nahkoda Ragam Class Light Frigate, BAE facilities, July 2013 England. All three ships will be sent starting next year. *
Credit photos: Kenyot@JMP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Just an old news, which never been posted here 

Interfax News Wire » Ukraine News
Ukraine, Indonesia to sign intergovernmental agreement on defense cooperation
BULLETIN RELEASED: 12/11/12 4:03PM GMT

UKRAINE-INDONESIA-DEFENSE-COOPERATION

Kyiv, November 12 (Interfax-Ukraine) &#8211; Ukraine and Indonesia are preparing to sign an intergovernmental agreement on cooperation in the defense sector, the press service of Ukraine&#8217;s state arms exporter Ukrspecexport has reported.

During talks held between the Ukrainian side and Indonesian Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro as part of the 5th International Indo Defense Expo & Forum, which was held in Jakarta (Indonesia) on November 7-10, the Indonesian defense minister accepted a proposal from the Ukrainian side to send an official delegation from the Indonesian Defense Ministry to Ukraine to study the capabilities of the Ukrainian defense industry.

The official also announced Indonesia&#8217;s interest in Ukraine&#8217;s armored vehicles &#8211; *in particular, BTR-4 armored personnel carriers. The Indonesian side also expressed interest in Ukrainian high-precision weapons, including Skif anti-tank missile systems.*

The sides also discussed prospects for cooperation in the repair and modernization at facilities in Ukraine of Indonesian military aircraft and, in particular, Mi helicopters and Su fighter aircraft.

It is expected that the draft intergovernmental agreement between Ukraine and Indonesia on cooperation in the defense sector will be agreed and approved by the Indonesian side for signature in the near future, the press service of the Ukrainian company said.

Ukraine, Indonesia to sign intergovernmental agreement on defense cooperation » Interfax News Wire :: Russia, Ukraine, Kazakhstan and Central Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Different News, but only Pics in Bahasa Indonesia from our credible rosources





Just info of our acquisition


----------



## nufix

*Another Side of Indonesian Naval Crews*







> To improve the skill and professionalism of the cooks dijajaran Koarmatim, Commander of the Eastern Fleet of RI (Pangarmatim) Rear Admiral General Pramod, SH, M. Hum invited Asian and European cuisines Master and culinary experts Chef William Wirjaatmadja Wongso or better known as Chef William Wongso to an event for the eastern Fleet's Chef Coaching Clinic. About 80 chefs from various elements / KRI Koarmatim ranks will attend cooking training held in cooperation between the Ministry of Tourism and Creative Economy (Kemenparekraf) and Indonesian Navy's Eastern Fleet (Koarmatim) at the Panti Tjahaya Armada (PTA), Koarmatim, Ujung, Surabaya on 22 to 23 July 2013.









> The cooks of the fleet are ready to participate in Coaching Clinic of Traditional Indonesian Culinary in cooperation with Kemenparekraf


----------



## USAHawk785

madokafc said:


> *Indonesia Negotiating Purchase of US Apache Helicopters*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29 Jun 2013 20:46:45| News in English | Penulis : Supervisor
> Semarang (Antara) - Defense minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said that negotiations for the purchase of some Apache helicopters from the US were still ongoing.
> 
> "It is still under process but what is important is that the US government has approved it," he said here on Saturday.
> 
> Purnomo was here to monitor distribution of cash handouts for the poor following the government's recent decision to increase the prices of subsidized fuel oils.
> 
> The minister said the idea to purchase a number of assault helicopters was connected with the preparations for the formation of an Apache Squadron as part of efforts to build a defense system to safeguard the country's sovereignty.
> 
> He said several countries in Asia such as China and Japan are currently also building their defense forces.
> 
> "Seeing the conditions we must also prepare ourselves but it is not for war but for protecting Indonesia's sovereignty," he said.
> 
> He said the Apache helicopters would also be used to secure the country's natural resources that are located in areas bordering other countries.
> 
> The minister said as part of the development of the country's defense forces the Indonesian Navy is also preparing anti-submarine helicopters that could be carried by Indonesian warships, a fleet of destroyers of ships with missiles and submarines.
> 
> "Thank God, Indonesia's economy is quite good so that some funds could be used for improving public welfare and defense power to meet future challenges," he said.
> The army plans to purchase 40 Apache helicopters at a cost of US$40 million per unit. (*)
> 
> Source link Indonesia Negotiating Purchase of US Apache Helicopters | ANTARA JATIM : Portal Berita Daerah Jawa Timur
> 
> 40 Apache, oh my god At least one of the good news lately



Not bad ! All for just $1.6 Billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

*BAE SYSTEMS SHIPS AT CENTRE OF DISPUTE SET TO LEAVE BARROW DOCKS AFTER YEARS IN LIMBO*
Last updated at 16:34, Monday, 22 July 2013











*THREE ships which have graced Barrow&#8217;s docks for more than five years after a dispute between BAE and the Sultan of Brunei are finally set to leave.*

The three Nakhoda Ragam class vessels were built by BAE in Scotstoun, Glasgow, for the Royal Brunei Navy.

But after they were completed in 2002, Brunei refused to accept them, despite the ships being declared fit by the Royal Navy.

It is understood Brunei attempted to pull out of the deal because of operating costs and a lack of sufficiently trained personnel to operate the ships.

The legal battle was finally resolved by international arbitration in 2007 &#8211; in favour of BAE &#8211; and the ships were handed over to Brunei.

They were then moved to Barrow in 2007 to be stored at the docks while the German Lürssen shipyard, which had been contracted by Brunei, tried to find a buyer.

Now, after more than 10 years in limbo, a deal has been struck and the vessels are set to move to the warmer climate of Indonesia &#8211; in the weather the ships were designed to operate in.

*Indonesia has reportedly paid just a fifth of the original £600m price tag for the three vessels. The ships are expected to enter service with the Indonesian navy within the next year.*

The three corvettes are being maintained by Barrow shipping company James Fisher Marine Services.

As part of the deal to sell the ships, James Fisher sought to erect temporary living accommodation on nearby council land to house some of their own technical staff who have been providing safety cover on the corvettes.

The application was turned down by Barrow Borough Council but following an intervention by Barrow MP, John Woodcock, and undertakings by James Fisher to address the council&#8217;s concerns, Barrow Town Hall officers will now be supporting the planning application.

Mr Woodcock said: &#8220;There is real economic value in keeping the corvettes in Buccleuch Dock, with Barrow-based employees working on board them and income for local businesses from the visiting sailors.&#8221;

North West Evening Mail | News | BAE Systems ships at centre of dispute set to leave Barrow docks after years in limbo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia-Australia signed Memorandum the sale of 5 C-130H planes *

Today 09:35
Today in Perth, Indonesian Defence Minister Purnomo and I witnessed the signing of a Memorandum of Sale between Australia and Indonesia for five C 130H aircraft and associated equipment.

During my visit to Jakarta in April this year, I confirmed that the Australian Government was willing to sell five C-130H aircraft, along with a simulator and spare parts, to Indonesia at a discounted rate.

This offer was in addition to the four C-130H aircraft that Australia is currently in the process of transferring to Indonesia following discussions between our respective leaders in November 2011.

The sale of a further five C-130H transport aircraft will further enhance Indonesia&#8217;s capacity to respond to natural disasters and humanitarian crisis.

The Memorandum of Sale was signed by Australia&#8217;s Chief of the Defence Force, General Hurley, and Indonesia&#8217;s Head of Defence Facilities Agency, Rear Admiral Lubis.

The Memorandum sets out the arrangements for the sale of the five aircraft, simulator and spare parts to Indonesia.

Australia is pleased to continue to assist the development of Indonesia&#8217;s airlift capability, which will support humanitarian assistance and disaster relief operations.

The sale of these additional aircraft and associated equipment reflects the strength of the bilateral relationship between Australia and Indonesia, and the close ties between the Australian and Indonesian Defence forces.

Source Defence Ministers » Minister for Defence &#8211; Australia and Indonesia sign Memorandum of Sale for C-130H Hercules

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Anyone can identify this Submarine?











Are they same type of Submarines?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Minister for Defence &#8211; Second Annual Australia-Indonesia Defence Ministers&#8217; Meeting*
26 July 2013







> Minister for Defence, Stephen Smith and Indonesia&#8217;s Minister of Defence Dr Purnomo Yusgiantoro take a tour of British Aerospace Facilities, Henderson shipyard, Perth.









> Minister for Defence, Stephen Smith, and Indonesia&#8217;s Minister of Defence Dr Purnomo Yusgiantoro visit to SASR.









> Indonesia&#8217;s Minister of Defence Dr Purnomo Yusgiantoro exchanges gifts with Commanding Officer HMAS Stirling Capitan Angela Bond and Minister for Defence, Stephen Smith while on tour of HMAS Toowoomba, Perth.



Today in Perth I conducted the second Annual Australia-Indonesia Defence Ministers&#8217; Meeting with my Indonesian counterpart, Dr Purnomo Yusgiantoro.

This was the ninth time I have met with Minister Purnomo in my capacity as Minister for Defence, and the third time we have met this year. Minister Purnomo and I held the inaugural Annual Defence Ministers&#8217; Meeting in Jakarta in September 2012.

During today&#8217;s meeting, we reviewed progress in the bilateral defence-to-defence and military-to-military relationship, and discussed how Australia and Indonesia could further strengthen our cooperation together and with our regional partners to advance shared defence and security interests.

Minister Purnomo and I discussed a range of issues of importance to regional and global security. We shared the view that security and stability remains fundamental to continued economic growth and prosperity in our region, and discussed how our two countries can work together to address emerging security challenges.

In that context, we agreed that our officials will hold discussions on cyber security, and explore opportunities to cooperate on managing cyber security risks. Cyber security impacts adversely upon economic interests and national well-being, not just national security interests. It is a global challenge that we can only combat by working with our partners and allies.

Minister Purnomo and I also agreed to strengthen cooperation on peacekeeping, and noted the progress made by our officials towards establishing a formal peacekeeping partnership between our two defence forces. This will comprise a Memorandum of Understanding between the Australian Defence Force&#8217;s Peace Operations Training Centre (POTC) and the Indonesian National Defence Force Peacekeeping Centre.

Australia and Indonesia share a strong commitment to peacekeeping. Our defence forces held their inaugural biennial desktop peacekeeping exercise, Garuda Kookaburra, in May this year. Indonesian personnel attend courses at the POTC, and Indonesia also provides an instructor to the Centre&#8217;s annual United Nations Military Observers Course. Minister Purnomo and I agreed to expand and strengthen these personnel exchanges.

Building on the consultations that occurred between Australia and Indonesia during the development of Australia&#8217;s 2013 Defence White Paper, Minister Purnomo and I reaffirmed that our officials would consult closely during the development of Indonesia&#8217;s forthcoming Defence White Paper.

In addition, we agreed to share lessons learnt on the development, acquisition and sustainment of defence capabilities. This will include visits to Australia by Indonesian defence officials to observe our capability development, acquisition and sustainment processes.

We also agreed to share lessons learnt on submarine maintenance and sustainment, and to explore options for cooperation on submarine rescue.

This morning, Minister Purnomo and I witnessed the signing of a Memorandum of Sale for five C 130H aircraft by Australia&#8217;s Chief of the Defence Force, General Hurley, and Indonesia&#8217;s Head of Defence Facilities Agency, Rear Admiral Lubis.

This is in addition to the four C-130H aircraft that Australia is transferring to Indonesia, and will further enhance Indonesia&#8217;s capacity to respond to natural disasters and humanitarian crisis.

Following the signing of the Memorandum, Minister Purnomo and I called on the Prime Minister, Kevin Rudd.

Yesterday, Minister Purnomo and I visited Australia&#8217;s Indian Ocean Naval Base, HMAS Stirling, and toured the BAE and ASC facilities at the Australian Marine Complex in Henderson.

We also visited the Special Air Service Regiment at Campbell Barracks. Australia and Indonesia cooperate closely on counter-terrorism issues. Exercises Dawn Kookaburra and Komodo, involving Australian and Indonesian Special Forces, are held on an annual basis and focus on counter-hijack and hostage recovery.

Minister Purnomo and I agreed that our officials would examine options to strengthen cooperation between Australia&#8217;s Special Forces and their Indonesian counterparts across Army, Air Force and Marines.

As well, yesterday we laid a wreath at the State War Memorial at Kings Park. I also hosted a reception in Minister Purnomo&#8217;s honour, which was attended by prominent members of the Western Australian and Indonesian academic, business, government and community sectors.

Defence Ministers » Minister for Defence &#8211; Second Annual Australia-Indonesia Defence Ministers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to Mbah Suro kaskus






Kredit to Mbah Kenyot10 Kaskus










Kago Mahardono - CounterA via Skyscrapercity.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

madokafc said:


> *Indonesia-Australia signed Memorandum the sale of 5 C-130H planes *
> 
> Today 09:35
> Today in Perth, Indonesian Defence Minister Purnomo and I witnessed the signing of a Memorandum of Sale between Australia and Indonesia for five C 130H aircraft and associated equipment.
> 
> During my visit to Jakarta in April this year, I confirmed that the Australian Government was willing to sell five C-130H aircraft, along with a simulator and spare parts, to Indonesia at a discounted rate.
> 
> This offer was in addition to the four C-130H aircraft that Australia is currently in the process of transferring to Indonesia following discussions between our respective leaders in November 2011.
> 
> The sale of a further five C-130H transport aircraft will further enhance Indonesia&#8217;s capacity to respond to natural disasters and humanitarian crisis.
> 
> The Memorandum of Sale was signed by Australia&#8217;s Chief of the Defence Force, General Hurley, and Indonesia&#8217;s Head of Defence Facilities Agency, Rear Admiral Lubis.
> 
> The Memorandum sets out the arrangements for the sale of the five aircraft, simulator and spare parts to Indonesia.
> 
> Australia is pleased to continue to assist the development of Indonesia&#8217;s airlift capability, which will support humanitarian assistance and disaster relief operations.
> 
> The sale of these additional aircraft and associated equipment reflects the strength of the bilateral relationship between Australia and Indonesia, and the close ties between the Australian and Indonesian Defence forces.
> 
> Source Defence Ministers » Minister for Defence &#8211; Australia and Indonesia sign Memorandum of Sale for C-130H Hercules



You guys should have gone for the A400M though. 

Not saying Hercules is bad (It is a fabulous aircraft) but the A400M has a higher payload and can give you the leverage of not having to have two classes of transport aircraft at the same time.


----------



## Nike

Tshering22 said:


> You guys should have gone for the A400M though.
> 
> Not saying Hercules is bad (It is a fabulous aircraft) but the A400M has a higher payload and can give you the leverage of not having to have two classes of transport aircraft at the same time.



Not really we needed A400M right now though, our current mobilization doctrine doesn't emphasize the use of heavy military transport aircraft but instead we are using our numerous LST units and 4 units Makassar class LPD, and beside that we are known for having the most advanced auxilliary ships units in South East Asean regions. To adding more units of Hercules is in our armed forces interest right now, until they reached some 30 to 45 units, so we can dropped atleast one division sized of paratroopers at a time anywhere within our interest area in ASEAN and Pasific regions (including SCS area).


----------



## Nike

so Indonesia naval forces currently only have "2" units of Submarine which get registered in Naval list.

without pemnant number


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

Tarantula IFV line production in Bandung, credit to Kenyot


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Second Annual Australia-Indonesia Defence Ministers&#8217; Meeting*

26 Juli 2013 14:25:47
Media Room

Finally as a result of our visit to HMAS Stirling and Henderson, we&#8217;ve agreed there is collaboration we can do on lessons learnt for maintenance and sustainment of submarines. 

*Indonesia is currently in the process of acquiring up to five submarines in conjunction with Korea. *

We of course have the Collins-Class Submarine and we have taken a range of steps in recent years to enhance the maintenance and sustainment of the Collins-Class Submarine to get greater availability and greater time in the water itself. 

So we&#8217;ve agreed that there are lessons that we can share on submarine maintenance and sustainment and, importantly, we&#8217;ve also agreed to facilitate Indonesia&#8217;s access to our submarine rescue facilities at HMAS Stirling. 

So cooperation on submarine maintenance and sustainment, experiences and lessons learnt, but also collaboration on submarine rescue.

Defence Ministers


----------



## nufix

@madokafc 

Maaf mbak cuma mau ngasih tau, kalo mau ngepost postingan berupa gambar, sebaiknya kumpulkan dari satu post dan masukkan per tema, jangan random. Setiap photo beri caption, atau setiap judul dari kumpulan foto yang bertema sama beri caption. Kalau tidak rapih, threadnya jadi kurang menarik. 

Trims, selamat melanjutkan postingannya.


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> @madokafc
> 
> Maaf mbak cuma mau ngasih tau, kalo mau ngepost postingan berupa gambar, sebaiknya kumpulkan dari satu post dan masukkan per tema, jangan random. Setiap photo beri caption, atau setiap judul dari kumpulan foto yang bertema sama beri caption. Kalau tidak rapih, threadnya jadi kurang menarik.
> 
> Trims, selamat melanjutkan postingannya.



sorry, cuman agak bosen aja kok jadi sepi begini yach pengunjung threadnya. Thanks buat masukannya


----------



## Nike

*Marciano Norman: Ending
the code of silence at
spy agency*

Rendi A. Witular, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | People | Thu, December 22 2011, 10:42 AM 






Newly appointed National Intelligence Agency (BIN) chief Lt. Gen. Marciano Norman is no typical Army general with a penchant for secrecy who blindly complies with strict military rules.

Less than three months after taking over the position, Marciano is taking the agency on a new journey that up until now was taboo within the intelligence community: ending the code of silence in intelligence work.

Marciano, born in Banjarmasin, South Kalimantan, on Oct. 20, 1956, is considering setting up a public relations unit with an appointed spokesperson for the public to interact with, and reopening BIN&#8217;s website, Badan Intelijen Negara Republik Indonesia, to receive public input and distribute information. 

He will even welcome journalists for a rare tour inside the sacred BIN headquarters in Pejaten Timur, South Jakarta, and hold regular meetings with leaders of prominent media outlets.

&#8220;It is time to end the years of doing intelligence work in absolute silence,&#8221; he said recently.

&#8220;We want to change the impression of BIN as a dark, scary and unfriendly agency so that the public feels comfortable with what we&#8217;re doing,&#8221; said the father of four. 

Marciano&#8217;s strategy to reach out to the public is actually a rerun of a similar policy applied by former BIN chief Lt. Gen. (ret.) Hendropriyono between 2001 and 2004, a period peppered with leaked BIN documents.

Analysts at the time believed the leaks were a counterintelligence strategy, with the media as the
battlefield.

But Hendropriyono&#8217;s period of openness was tarnished with the poisoning death of human rights activist Munir in mid-2004, some say at the hands of BIN agents, aboard a Garuda Indonesia flight en route to Amsterdam.

BIN resumed its iron-clad tactics during the period of Lt. Gen. (ret.) Syamsir Siregar (2004-2009) and police general (ret.) Sutanto (2009-2011), during which BIN shut down its public relations unit and website, and rarely engaged with the media due to concerns of security breaches.

Marciano&#8217;s awareness of the mass media&#8217;s influence could be tempered by concerns that the military (TNI) may return to dominate BIN, which is by law a civilian institution.

The TNI, according to critics, largely has an allergy to human rights issues and freedom of speech. It was not until the Sutanto period that many of BIN&#8217;s civilian career officers secured top posts at the agency.

&#8220;The dichotomy between the military and civilian is no longer an issue. Whoever is capable gets the job,&#8221; said Marciano.

Unlike Sutanto and Syamsir, Marciano speaks bluntly, and has an easygoing and enthusiastic manner that many hope will change BIN&#8217;s perceived sinister image of being a place packed with assassins, like in the days of former dictator Soeharto, whose rule ended in chaos in mid-1998.

But Marciano is known to have a limited intelligence background, spending most of his career in the cavalry and as an officer at the Jakarta Military Command. 

Marciano&#8217;s career got a boost after he was appointed commander of the Presidential Security Unit between 2008 and 2010.

Marciano was promoted in 2010 to Jakarta Military Commander &#8212; a post usually assigned to the President&#8217;s most trusted general. His promotion seemed obvious as he had already forged close ties with President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono when both served in the Jakarta Military Command in the 1990s.

The job is not an unfamiliar one for Marciano, whose late father, Lt. Gen. Norman Sasono, held the same post of commanding Jakarta military personnel between 1977 and 1982.

Norman Sasono was a legendary general and Cold War hero after his success in uncovering a network of Soviet spies operating in Jakarta in 1982.

Norman&#8217;s covert operation foiled a planned transaction of leaked TNI documents between Lt. Col. Soesdaryanto and Soviet spy Alexandre Finenko, who worked as head of then Soviet airline carrier Aeroflot in Jakarta.

Presumably wanting to emulate his father, Marciano has put netting foreign spies on the top of his list
of priorities in his counterintelligence efforts.

&#8220;The operation of foreign spies is also of concern. It&#8217;s on my list,&#8221; he said.

Marciano also has a number of plans to boost BIN&#8217;s performance after the enactment of the Intelligence Law in October that for the first time grants a legal foundation upon which the intelligence community can operate. 

&#8220;One thing is for sure, the quality of our agents is still poor by my standards. There&#8217;ll be an overhaul to upgrade their capacities,&#8221; he said.

BIN employs around 1,800 agents scattered across the archipelago and in more than 17 countries, with this year&#8217;s operation budget set at Rp 1.2 trillion (US$133 million).

Marciano&#8217;s other priority is to strengthen BIN&#8217;s newly established economic intelligence division, which was set up by Sutanto early this year as part of the agency&#8217;s reorganization.

The new division is in the process of training more agents to equip them with in-depth knowledge of business and economic issues.

&#8220;My ambition is to have agents with the capabilities of economists who can help anticipate and provide an early warning of a potential economic crisis,&#8221; he said.

Marciano Norman: Ending the code of silence at spy agency | The Jakarta Post

I hope he will brings more security to Indonesian society

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Timor Leste Investigate Purchase of Weapons from Indonesia*





_PT Pindad MP-1 V2_

TEMPO.CO, Dili - Timor Leste National Parliament urged the government to immediately complete the investigation into the purchase of 77 MP-1 V2 firearms type from Indonesia. Already a year passed, an investigation conducted by an independent commission, but there is no result.

"The Secretary of State for Security Francisco Guterres immediately complete the investigation. No firearm purchase process through the procedure. The price is still confusing, "said Cesar Valente, a member of the Commission on Foreign Affairs, Defense, and National Security at the National Parliament of Timor-Leste, Tuesday, July 30, 2013.

Parliament, said Cesar, do not know the process of buying weapons carried by the East Timor National Police Commander Longuinhos Monteiro. The ambiguity of the firearm purchase process was thought to be triggered by the hopelessness of communication and coordination between Fransisco Guterres and Longuinhos Monteiro. "There might be a conflict between the two," he said.





*Cesar suspect firearm was already in the hands of police officers in East Timor-Indonesia border.*

Francisco Guterres explained, parliament actually passed a budget for the purchase of weapons from Indonesia. However, the purchase process without the knowledge and consent of the Council of Ministers which was then led by Xanana Gusmao. Suddenly the weapon has entered into Timor Leste through customs port of Dili.

Inability to uncover weapons purchases from Indonesia's PT Pindad, Francisco Guterres establish an independent commission in 2012. "The process of investigation is still ongoing," said Francisco Guterres in Dili, Tuesday, July 30, 2013. He also ensures that all weapons still detained pending investigation is completed.

Director of the Institute of Governmental Affairs Security of Timor-Leste (Fundasaun Mahein) Nelson Belo suspected arms shipment through customs at the port of Dili without checking the contents of the container, so that it passes into Timor Leste. To that end, Nelson urged the immediate completion of the investigation because it would adversely affect national security.

JOSE SARITO AMARAL (DILI)

Link: Timor Leste Investigate Purchase of Weapons from Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*TRIKORA OPERATION PICTURES*

This was parts of Indonesian Struggle to getting back West Papua from Netherland, these operation had been lasted from 1961 to 1963. Credit for Supermarine @kaskus.co.id for his father albums photo.

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## Nike

*I will trying to Continue those Pics.*

TRIKORA Operations is was the main engagement of Indonesian Armed Forces against foreign forces and includes one of the largest amphibious assault forces in ASEAN at the time.




[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesia Armed Forces at the time is ready to embark at least five division strong Marines, Paratroopers and Infantry Forces by sea from Ground Forces to assault Dutch stronghold in West Papua. Indonesia at the times possesses one the largest amphibious assault fleets in ASEAN and strong surface and submarines fleet to escort them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Indonesia Armed Forces at the time is ready to embark at least five division strong Marines, Paratroopers and Infantry Forces by sea from Ground Forces to assault Dutch stronghold in West Papua. Indonesia at the times possesses one the largest amphibious assault fleets in ASEAN and strong surface and submarines fleet to escort them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Our Airborne Units had been supported by at least 12 planes of C 130 A and B variant from US, and numerous other transport planes from western and eastern block.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

^^ Don't forget KRI Irian 201, a 16.640 tons Sverdlov Class Monster that made Indonesian Naval power war at its peak. Truly 16.640 tons of Guided Democracy by Republican forces. 





















^^ Don't forget KRI Irian 201, a 16.640 tons Sverdlov Class Monster that made Indonesian Naval power war at its peak. Truly 16.640 tons of Guided Democracy by Republican forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Editorial: Defenders of the nation*

The Jakarta Post | Editorial | Fri, June 07 2013, 10:03 AM
Editorial News
The week in review: Idul Fitri surprises
Editorial: Ahok&#8217;s controversy
Editorial: Integrity, credibility test


Singapore and South Korea are Asian countries where youths are subjected to conscription. The former is a city-state without any real threat of war, but it has neighbors that it cannot match in terms of population. The latter has lived with constant saber-rattling by the nuclear armed North since the Korean nation was split by war in the 1950s.

But both Singapore and South Korea can take pride in being among the wealthiest states in the world despite their lack of natural resources, thanks in part to mandatory conscription, which like or not has created a mentality that has driven their peoples to work hard and to uphold the value of discipline.

Indonesia, too, can reap the same benefits from conscription, although it does not have to replicate its neighbors&#8217; methods. In this context, the draft bill on auxiliary reserves submitted by the government to the House of Representatives for deliberation is of great relevance and should first and foremost be viewed from the bright side.

Rich in natural resources, both proven and potential, Indonesia is still struggling to eradicate poverty, which afflicts more than 30 million of its people; improve education; and ensure security of food and energy for all. Some of the pitfalls stem not only from mismanagement, policies that do not answer the real problems and lack of competence but also from the entrenched mentality that has no respect for punctuality, efficiency and productivity. To make matters worse, corruption, collusion and nepotism is rampant and committed not only by the elites but also people at the grassroots level.

The obvious lack of discipline, which is exacerbated by noncompliance of the law, has prevented Indonesia from making a giant leap to reaching a level of parity with major nations. The nation already feels satisfied with becoming a big market for foreign products and an exporter of raw materials.

Many have touted Indonesia as becoming one of the largest economies in the world in the future given its potentials, but the projection will never materialize if the &#8220;business as usual&#8221; mind-set remains intact. Bracing for a more competitive world in coming years, Indonesia needs a radical mentality change.

The bill on auxiliary reserves will help instill not only discipline but also nationalism, which can take shape in a willingness to defend national interests. Even without a war, Indonesia&#8217;s sprawling archipelago is too vast to protect by the roughly 500,000 armed forces personnel.

Opposition to the bill is understandable due to the country&#8217;s traumatic past that saw the military control almost every aspect of public life. It is therefore imperative that the bill declares that participation in the auxiliary reserves voluntary and offers incentives to those signing up, such as free access to university or jobs at government offices.

For better or worse, the bill will enable the nation to prepare for possible war. Although the chances of that happening seem remote, it should not justify any delay to the bill deliberation as it cannot be predicted when and if a foreign army might strike.

Nevertheless, defending the nation in war and peace, in good and bad times, is more than a calling. It&#8217;s a must.

Editorial: Defenders of the nation | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scobydoo

*Trikora Operation: Indonesian airforce long range bomber Tu-16*


















> All 24 planes armed with AS-1 Kennel were planned to attacking Dutch aircraft carrier HMS Karel Doorman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

Nice reminds of the Golden age of the Philippine Military too good job Indonesia i hope you win on light transport contract for the AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

*Indonesia and Australia Strengthening Military Cooperation.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

* SBY Seeks to Quell Melanesia Over Papua*


By Ezra Sihite & Novy Lumanauw on 8:17 am August 13, 2013.
Category Featured, Law & Order, News
Tags: Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, Melanesia, Papua 






_Members of the Indonesian military have been deployed to Papua in great number in the past decade. (JG Photo/Dhana Kencana)_

President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono has sought to quell growing support for Papuan self-determination among Indonesia&#8217;s Pacific island neighbors, on Monday seeking to demonstrate the area&#8217;s recent economic progress to visiting Solomon Islands Prime Minister Gordon Darcy Lilo.

Members of the intergovernmental Melanesian Spearhead Group have recently expressed sympathy for self-determination for the Indonesian provinces of Papua and West Papua, and some officials in Jakarta fear it could bolster wider international support for secession.

The MSG comprises Fiji, Papua New Guinea, Solomon Islands and Vanuatu as well as the Kanak and Socialist National Liberation Front (FLNKS) of New Caledonia, a special collectivity of France.

The West Papua National Coalition for Liberation, an umbrella group for organizations seeking West Papuan independence, applied in June for membership of the MSG during the group&#8217;s summit in Noumea, New Caledonia.

Only after intervention from Jakarta did the MSG delay its decision on the WPNCL application by six months.

&#8220;President Yudhoyono invited the Solomon Islands prime minister so they can discuss various bilateral issues, including Papua,&#8221; Teuku Faizasyah, a presidential spokesman for international issues, said after the meeting. &#8220;The president has explained to his guest that Indonesia has done many things to make Papua prosperous and that the development will continue.&#8221;

Faizasyah said officials from Melanesian countries had also visited Papua, and claimed all the officials had praised Indonesia&#8217;s development there.

&#8220;[The] Solomon Islands has never supported Papuan independence. They understand how serious Indonesia is in developing Papua and empowering the Papuans. On several occasions, they said they respected Indonesia&#8217;s territorial integration. The MSG also has a similar understanding of Indonesia&#8217;s serious efforts.&#8221;

Faizasyah said the visit would counter negative reports about Papua.

Indonesia&#8217;s military and police have been accused of gross human rights violations in Papua, including extra-judicial killings of pro-independence activists.

Several videos circulating online show police torturing Papuans while foreign media outlets have reported on efforts to spy on Papua activists and limit their freedom.

Jakarta has maintained a massive military presence in Papua and implemented a tight screening process for foreigners wishing to enter the provinces, raising suspicion about national government activities there.

Aleksius Jemadu, dean of Pelita Harapan University&#8217;s School of Social and Political Sciences, said the Indonesian government needs to boost relations with Melanesian countries if it is to prevent the push for independence gathering momentum.

&#8220;I think Indonesia has the economic leverage to persuade the Melanesian countries to support its territorial integrity,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Jakarta can convince the countries that Indonesia is a gateway to an Asian economic miracle and they can be part of the economic prosperity through Indonesia.&#8221;

The western portion of Papua was integrated into Indonesia following the 1969 so-called Act of Free Choice, but tensions have long persisted.

Faizasyah said Lilo&#8217;s visit &#8220;reflects the determination of the two nations to build their friendship based on the respect of their respective sovereignty.&#8221;

He added that dealings between the Solomon Islands and Indonesia had been productive over the past five years.

&#8220;Our trade relations even registered an average annual increase of 17.28 percent,&#8221; he said. &#8220;The Solomon Islands also works with Indonesia in the fields of energy, fishing, development, media and culture.&#8221;

Bilateral trade volume was at $15.9 million in 2012, with Indonesia posting a $9.1 million surplus.

Faizasyah said the two leaders also discussed economic cooperation and development programs for the Asia-Pacific and Southeast Asian regions.

Lilo is scheduled to remain in Indonesia until Wednesday.

sumber kencana

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

It is times for some random pictures for Indonesia armed Forces

Yon Kav TNI AD




credit to Kenyot


----------



## Nike

*Training day*

The Jakarta Post | National | Wed, August 14 2013, 8:11 PM







A group of presidential guard members conduct security drills at the House of Representatives&#8217; building on Wednesday. The training was part of measures to safeguard the state speech that will be delivered by President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono on Aug. 16 to commemorate the country&#8217;s 68th Independence Day.(JP/R Berto Wedhatama)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

News about Indonesian Apache











Jum'at, 16 Agustus 2013 | 08:27 WIB
*2018, TNI Bakal Punya Helikopter Canggih Apache*

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat Jenderal Moeldoko memastikan pemerintah membeli delapan unit helikopter Apache. Menurut dia, Kementerian Pertahanan sudah memberi lampu hijau untuk membeli helikopter serang canggih AH-64-D Apache Longbow dari Amerika Serikat itu.

Dewan Perwakilan Rakyat yang sebelumnya menolak pembelian Apache karena dianggap kemahalan, kata Moeldoko, kini sudah sepakat menyetujuinya. &#8221;DPR dan Kementerian Pertahanan sudah oke,&#8221; kata dia saat ditemui Tempo di Pangkalan Udara Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, Kamis, 15 Agustus 2013.

Moeldoko tak mau menyebut harga pembelian delapan helikopter itu dengan alasan tak tahu pasti harganya. &#8221;Lagipula itu teknis.&#8221; Ia mengatakan, pemerintah pada tahun ini sudah mulai membayarkan uang muka ke pemerintah Amerika Serikat. &#8221;Pembayaran uang muka menjadi awal kesepakatan pembelian helikopter,&#8221; ujar dia. Kedelapan helikopter akan diterima Indonesia secara bertahap mulai 2018 hingga 2021.

Adapun Komisi Pertahanan DPR membenarkan menyetujui pembelian Apache, meski awalnya menolak. &#8221;Setelah dipikir-pikir, memang dibutuhkan Apache untuk memperkuat jajaran Angkatan Darat,&#8221; ujar Wakil Ketua Komisi Pertahanan, Tubagus Hasanuddin.

INDRA WIJAYA


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Why Indonesia&#8217;s Veterans Must Not Be Forgotten*

By Yuli Krisna on 2:14 pm August 17, 2013.
Category Features
Tags: TNI Indonesian Military





_Sudirman, the chairman of the Bandung chapter of the Veterans Legion of the Republic of Indonesia, advocates for former serviceman. (JG Photo/Yuli Krisna)_

&#8220;Don&#8217;t think that war veterans are a group of weak old men who need to be pitied,&#8221; said 89-year-old Sudirman, chairman of the Bandung chapter of the Veterans Legion of the Republic of Indonesia, in his office in West Java.

Sudirman is far from what many would imagine an elderly gentleman in his late 80s to be. While his hair is grey and his skin soft and loose, his voice is loud and assertive, his posture big and intimidating and his memories are sharp.

Sporting a pair of maroon-tinted bifocal glasses and a complete veteran uniform littered with medals, ribbons and patches, the chairman of the organization known as the LVRI said that there are 600 veterans who fought for the country&#8217;s independence in the West Java capital, and another 400 veterans who participated in later wars and military operations.

The veterans have had mixed success in coping with post-military life. Some veterans, he said, have become successful entrepreneurs or found work in private companies or public offices. But there are also those living below the poverty line who risk being homeless as they still occupy military-owned properties.

Despite this the veterans only need respect and recognition instead of monetary assistance, Sudirman said.

&#8220;Veterans never ask what the country is doing to repay our services,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Veterans have one thing many others do not, moral [dignity].&#8221;

Yusuf Tasdik, the LVRI Bandung secretary, said that Sudirman had become a strong advocate for former servicemen.

&#8220;The veterans are old but what they want is for people not to forget about them,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;[Sudirman] constantly has to remind the public that those who fought for our independence are still around, including those participating in Bandung Lautan Api [Sea of Fire]. Without them this city would not be here today,&#8221; Yusuf said, referring to the series of standoffs between independence fighters in Bandung and the allied forces looking to reoccupy Indonesia after the Japanese surrendered.

On March 22, 1946, with the prospect of the city falling into the hands of the occupiers, Bandung residents torched their own properties and the city became &#8220;a sea of fire&#8221; hence the name Bandung Lautan Api .

&#8220;Instead of our homes falling to the hands of the enemy, people would rather set their own houses on fire,&#8221; Sudirman, who participated in the standoffs, explained. Sudirman said that after the incident, fighters like him retreated to the countryside and jungle, and launched a guerilla war which lasted until the Dutch officially ceded power and recognized Indonesia as a sovereign state in 1949.

Sudirman first joined the Indonesian militia just a week after Indonesia declared independence in 1945. At the time, the Bandung militia was led by Abdullah Saleh, commander of the much feared Laskar Beruang Merah (Red Bear Troops) armed with weaponry taken from abandoned Japanese bases.

After the war ended in 1949, Sudirman stayed in the military before retiring with the rank of Sgt. Maj. Sudirman. He later joined LVRI Bandung and in 2001 became its chairman.

Yusuf, whose father served with Sudirman and later became a soldier, said Sudirman was trying to make sure Bandung was recognized for its significance in the nation&#8217;s struggle for independence. He added that Sudirman was lobbying the government to make more statues and monuments to honor veterans and heroes.

While existing monuments are maintained by veterans, Yusuf said it should be the government&#8217;s job to maintain them.

It is clear that Sudirman does not like to boast about his own achievements and struggles as the LVRI chairman. He listened quietly as Yusuf explained how hard Sudirman has had to work just to build awareness about the day to day plight many veterans face.

But when Yusuf brought up the subject of monuments, he broke his silence.

&#8220;It&#8217;s like a son disowning a mother who has brought him into the world, raising and feeding him,&#8221; he said, adding that he was saddened by the cases of corruption, terrorism and sectarian violence plaguing the nation. He said: &#8220;this is not the country our founding fathers have envisioned.&#8221;

Sri Wismayanti, Sudirman&#8217;s daughter, said that her father still had a fighting spirit even though he was no longer in the military and close to 90 years old, adding that he would often feel empty if he did not keep himself busy by either campaigning for veterans or writing books about history.

&#8220;What I see is that when you grow old, your health deteriorates when you sit still. They are happy when they feel they can still make some contribution to the country, when their voices are heard. These things mean more to them than material possession,&#8221; she said.
Sudirman, chairman of the Bandung chapter of the Veterans Legion of the Republic of Indonesia, is a strong advocate for former serviceman.&#8194;JG Photos/Yuli Krisna

The Jakarta Globe








Dirgahayu Indonesia ke 68, semoga engkau jaya selamanya :iloveindonesias :iloveindonesias

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Russia offer ten submarine to Indonesia*





_Russian Akula-class Submarine._

Jakarta - Russia offers ten units of submarines to Indonesia. Can not necessarily be accepted because the government must still release the cost of maintenance.

Besides, the government is still considering the life of the defense equipment.

"There is no offer of another 10 ships from Russia," said Secretary of Defense (defense minister) Yusgiantoro Purnomo at Merdeka Palace complex, Jakarta, Saturday (17/8).

He said. The Russian offers of 10 unit of Submarine was on the basis of "closeness" between two countries.

"Of course we'll also consider because there are maintenance costs, repairs and so forth that we count first do not rush," he continued.

Meanwhile. Indonesia has also ordered submarines built in South Korea. It is expected, the submarine boat construction will be completed in next year. Currently, the government is conducting a survey to place the submarines. The targeted areas, among others is in Palu, Central Sulawesi (Sulawesi).

Rusia Tawarkan Sepuluh Kapal Selam untuk Indonesia | Nasional | Beritasatu.com


*Tomorrow, 4 Warship from the Indonesian Navy will use a Show of Force as a Reply to Malaysian provocation.*
Friday, August 16, 2013 22:12 pm





_KRI Banda Aceh is one of warship used by the navy._

Tribune reporter reports Kaltim Martinus Wikan

TRIBUNNEWS.COM, Balikpapan - Four units of warships and submarines of the Navy, will take part in the ceremony of the 68th anniversary of the Republic of Indonesia, on the border with Malaysia.

Commander Maj. Genes. VI Mulawarman Dicky Wainal Usman said, the parade of ships, one of Indonesian armed forces show of force to the neighboring country.

"The warship, will Participate in the parade Coral Unggaran. Myself will join the ceremony on the border with Malaysia, namely Sebatik Island," said Dicky Wainal Usman, Friday (16/08/2013).

In addition to preparing warships, Dicky also revealed 12 Corps parachutist of the Special Forces (Kopassus) Army ready to show ability in Sebatik Island, Saturday (08/17/2013) tomorrow.

"We really want to show force to neighboring countries, as they have a lot more provocation. We also want to point out that our freedom is not a gift or reward but by struggle and blood," he said.

He Considered that the implementation of the anniversary of the Republic of Indonesia on the island of Sebatik and Coral Unggaran are correct. Because the two islands that are in the position of the border and to foster a sense of patriotism in the outlying border.

Besok, 4 Kapal Perang Indonesia Show Force Balas Provokasi Malaysia - Tribunnews.com

Ganyang Malaysia!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Well if our gov. decided to accept Russian offer, this will be a great boost for our Naval Forces and sea denial capability


----------



## Nike

Some pics about Indonesian KKO Marinir (Indonesian Marines Corps) in past, credit goes to Suromenggolo at Kaskus.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> Well if our gov. decided to accept Russian offer, this will be a great boost for our Naval Forces and sea denial capability



Getting submarines is good but focus on your Air Force your Air force sucks when it comes to number of fighter jets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia's TNI commander-in-chief visits S'pore*

*Commander-in-Chief of the Indonesian National Defence Forces (TNI) Admiral Agus Suhartono called on Defence Minister Ng Eng Hen on Monday at the Ministry of Defence (MINDEF) and is in Singapore for a farewell visit.*






_The Commander-in-Chief of the Indonesian National Defence Forces (TNI), Admiral Agus Suhartono (L) with Defence Minister Ng Eng Hen at the Ministry of Defence (MINDEF) on Monday. (Photo: MINDEF)_

*SINGAPORE: The Commander-in-Chief of the Indonesian National Defence Forces (TNI), Admiral Agus Suhartono, called on Defence Minister Ng Eng Hen on Monday at the Ministry of Defence (MINDEF).*

Admiral Suhartono who is in Singapore for a farewell visit on Monday and Tuesday, also called on Chief of Defence Force, Lieutenant-General Ng Chee Meng after inspecting a Guard of Honour.

The visit by Admiral Suhartono -- the first amongst his farewell visits -- underscores the excellent and long-standing ties between the Singapore and Indonesian armed forces, said Mindef in a statement.

MINDEF also said that under Admiral Suhartono's leadership, professional interactions between both the armed forces have grown in scope and complexity. 

- CNA/nd/xq

Indonesia's TNI commander-in-chief visits S'pore - Channel NewsAsia


*Indonesia-Russia military ties going strong*
August 19, 2013 Elena Domashneva, special to RBTH Asia Pacific
*Russia and Indonesia share a long history of military and technical cooperation. Russia has delivered 12 Sukhoi fighters to Indonesia since 2003; a further four deliveries are pending.*





Source: Reuters

*The USSR began selling arms to Indonesia almost immediately after the two countries established diplomatic relations in 1950. In those early years, Indonesian naval and air force personnel were sent to study in the Soviet Union. However, the relations soured in the mid-1960s for political reasons.*

The parties attempted to resume contacts in the early 1990s, but a number of factors prevented them from re-establishing close contacts until the 2000s.

For example, talks had been on about deliveries of Russian Sukhoi Su-30 fighters to Indonesia since 1997, but the first examples of the type were not delivered until 2003.

*Russian and US presence in Indonesia*

The resumption of Russian-Indonesian military contacts was largely facilitated by a split between Indonesia and the USA.

Washington had been running a protracted embargo on arms sales to Jakarta, accusing Indonesia of human rights violations in East Timor. 

The full ban on arms sales, including spares, was on from 1999 to 2005.

The USA has since repaired ties with Indonesia, but Jakarta now knows better than to put all its eggs in one basket. Indonesia is diversifying its arms imports, looking both to the USA and Russia.

In 2011, the USA agreed to deliver 24 used Lockheed Martin F-16 C/D Block 25 fighter jets to Indonesia, free of charge.

In late 2012, the countries launches talks over deliveries of Sikorsky UH-60 Black Hawk utility helicopters and Boeing AH-64D Apache attack helicopters.

This pragmatic approach allows Jakarta to safeguard its imports, while maintaining neutrality in the gunpowder keg of a regional environment.

*Russian arms sales to Indonesia*

Russia has delivered 12 Sukhoi fighters to Indonesia since 2003; a further four deliveries are pending.

Moscow has also sold Jakarta Mil Mi-35 and Mi-17 helicopters, BMP-3F infantry fighting vehicles, BTR-80A armoured personnel carriers, and AK-102 assault rifles.

An intergovernmental commission for military technical cooperation was set up in 2005; in 2007, Moscow extended a $1 billion credit line to Jakarta for purchasing various Russian military hardware.

Over the past several years, military cooperation between Russia and Indonesia has expanded beyond arms trade.

In 2011, the Russian and Indonesian navies practiced anti-piracy counteraction in their first ever joint exercise.

Russia and Indonesia also continue multilateral cooperation in the ASEAN format. In July 2004, Russia and ASEAN signed a declaration on joint counteraction to terrorism.

The ASEAN Defence Ministers Meeting Plus Counterterrorism Exercise will be held in Indonesia on 9-13 September.

ASEAN and Russia also hold annual meetings and work group sessions on maritime security, humanitarian assistance and disaster relief, military medicine, peacekeeping operations, and humanitarian mine action.

*Cooperation potential*

At the Indo Defence Expo & Forum held in Indonesia in 2012, Defence Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro invited Russia to get directly involved in developing the Indonesian Armed Forces.

This proposal opens further opportunities for cooperation. Moscow has already offered Jakarta to help develop its air defences.

At present, the Indonesian air defence troops have only short-range surface-to-air missile (SAM) systems.

Viktor Komardin, deputy head of Russia's state-run arms exporter Rosoboronexport, says Moscow can both sell individual SAM systems to Jakarta and help it set up a comprehensive air defence network.

Says Edy Prasetyono, vice dean at the faculty of social and political sciences at University of Indonesia: "Indonesian-Russian military cooperation has not made any significant progress not only in military sale, but also in other areas of military cooperation such as military exercise, training, and education. There are a lot of areas that the countries can develop further: anti-terror measures, disaster relief operation, and personal exchange. Both Embassies in each capital need to have more intensive interactions to identify common interests and formulate operational policy of how to achieve them".

"Indonesia now has a defence industry bill by which development of the defence industry will be conducted through international cooperation. Thus, there is a room for Russia to cooperate with Indonesia especially in developing particular weapon platforms. The two countries need to negotiate on this particular area," he adds.

Indonesia-Russia military ties going strong | Russia Beyond The Headlines ASIA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

lately there is so many good news come related to Indonesian Defence plan, weapons system deliveries and purchasing. 

*Freire To Build a Navy Schooner Indonesia*






The Vigo shipyard Freire has finally awarded the construction of a navy schooner Indonesia, with an investment of 70 million dollars (52 million euros), after submitted to a public competition in which he had been a finalist, along with Polish shipyard, as confirmed to Europa Press reported sources close to the operation.

Thus, the company is finalizing the paperwork to close the deal, and that it has completed the period for comment and no complaints were filed regarding the outcome of the contest. In any case, the sources caution that no work would begin this ship until early next year.

The construction of the training ship, awarded on a competitive bidding process of the Ministry of Defence of the Republic of Indonesia, is workload for two years and would employ 63 workers Freire template and hundreds of industry workers auxiliary.

This is a schooner of 110 meters in length, with rig type Bricbarca and 3350 meters square sail. It will have capacity to accommodate 200 people on board, of which 120 are cadets in training, as explained by the shipyard.

(with pics) Kapal Pengganti KRI Dewaruci Akan Dibuat Oleh Freire Shipyard

*Indonesia and China are in talks about the technology transfer mechanism for C-705 missiles*

_Tue, August 20 2013 22:22 | 311 Views_
Indonesia and China are in talks about the technology transfer mechanism for C-705 missiles that will be used by the Indonesian navy.

Director General of Security Potentials at the Indonesian Ministry of Defense Pos Hutabarat told ANTARA News here on Tuesday that both countries need to have their individual legal requirements on technology transfer fulfilled.

Speaking after attending the second meeting on Indonesia-China defense industry cooperation, he stated that Indonesia`s Law Number 16/2012 on defense industry covers technology transfer, trading, and purchase of license for medium- and high-technology weapons.

"However, China`s regulations on technology transfer are based on intellectual property rights, which require us to pay a special fee for transferring technology from that country. The two countries have yet to reach an agreement in this area," Hutabarat noted.

Defense ties between the two countries have strengthened since the signing of the memorandum of understanding between the Indonesian Ministry of Defense and the State Administration of Science, Technology, and Industry for National Defense of the People`s Republic of China (SASTIND) on March 22, 2011, in Jakarta.

Besides, a meeting on defense industry cooperation (DICM) was held in Jakarta on July 24-25, 2012, which was followed by a meeting in Beijing on August 19-20 this year.

These meetings have paved the way for increased defense cooperation between Indonesia and China, including the signing of the Letter of Intent for the joint manufacturing of C-705 anti-ship missiles between the Indonesian Ministry of Defense and SASTIND.

The manufacturing process for C-705 missiles will involve four stages.

"We have yet to agree on the stage at which the transfer of technology will be done. However, the two sides have agreed that a technology transfer process must be put in place immediately," Pos said.

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/90341/indonesia-china-discuss-c-705-missile-technology-transfer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*US Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel to visit Jakarta*







Wed, August 21 2013 20:55 | 48 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - US Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel is expected to visit Jakarta next Monday on the second lag of his tour of four Asian countries, the US Embassy here said on its official web site on Wednesday.

Secretary Hagel will depart Washington on Thursday for a four-nation trip to Southeast Asia from Aug. 22-30, 2013.

He will begin his trip in Honolulu where he will meet with U.S. PACOM Commander Admiral Locklear and visit with United States Marines at Kaneohe Bay.

Secretary Hagel will then travel to Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia Aug. 24-26 followed by Jakarta, Indonesia the afternoon of Aug. 26 and Aug. 27.

From Jakarta, Secretary Hagel will travel to Brunei Aug. 27-29 to meet with defense counterparts from across the Asia-Pacific region.

On Aug. 28 in Brunei, Secretary Hagel will meet with ASEAN Defense Ministers at their annual retreat. On Aug. 29, Secretary Hagel will participate in the ADMM-Plus meeting.

Secretary Hagel will conclude his trip in Manila on Aug. 29-30 and return to Washington.
(Tx.A014/B003)
Editor: Priyambodo RH
Antara News : US Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel to visit Jakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Getting submarines is good but focus on your Air Force your Air force sucks when it comes to number of fighter jets



Actually Indonesian Air Force considering to accept another propose from US gov. about another grants of F 16 ex USANG and considering to buy another batch of Su 30 MKK. But this processes will take a while considering not all of our Sukhois has come and first batch of F16 grants still waiting to come in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

*RI military delegation visits Boeing production center in Arizona *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National |













*A delegation of top Indonesian Defense Ministry and Army officers visited the Boeing rotorcraft facility in Mesa, Arizona, recently to view the AH-64E Apache combat helicopter.*

Several of the visitors, including Lt. Gen. Budiman, the secretary general for the Defense Ministry, and Gen. Moeldoko, chief of the Indonesian Army, flew the newest version of the Apache, which is in production at the Arizona rotorcraft facility. About 14 Indonesian Army officers were present.

Indonesia has expressed interest in buying at least eight AH-64E Apaches from the U.S. Army through a Foreign Military Sales agreement. Indonesia has submitted a Letter of Acceptance Request and has received approval from the U.S. government to purchase the AH-64E.

&#8220;The Apache is expected to be a key part of Indonesia&#8217;s continuing efforts to improve its strategic defense capabilities,&#8221; a Boeing business development manager, Dave Brostrom, said in an official release.

&#8220;Boeing is honored to be considered as part of Indonesia&#8217;s defense modernization efforts.&#8221;

The delegation was hosted by senior Boeing Apache leaders, including Dave Koopersmith, vice president of Attack Helicopter Programs; Dave Palm, director of Business Development for Vertical Lift and Mike Burke, director of Business Development for Attack Helicopters. The group toured the Apache production line and met with U.S. Army program officials.

Brostrom noted that the Indonesians also have expressed interest in the CH-47F Chinook, which is produced in Ridley Township, Pa.

The timeframe for a decision on the Apache request has not been announced.

A unit of The Boeing Company, Boeing Defense, Space & Security is one of the world's largest defense, space and security businesses specializing in innovative and capabilities-driven customer solutions, and the world&#8217;s largest and most versatile manufacturer of military aircraft. 

Based in St. Louis, Boeing Defense, Space & Security is a US$33 billion business with 59,000 employees worldwide.

RI military delegation visits Boeing production center in Arizona | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Moeldoko wants wider military role*
Margareth S. Aritonang, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Thu, August 22 2013, 10:35 AM




(JP/Wendra Ajistyatama)


Army chief of staff Gen. Moeldoko, the sole candidate for the top post at the Indonesian Military (TNI), said on Wednesday that Indonesia should revisit the concept of national defense with the emergence of new security threats from non-state actors, including terrorism and communal conflicts.

Speaking to members of the House of Representatives (DPR) Commission I on defense, Moeldoko, who was required to undergo a fit-and-proper test at the House, argued that a review was needed as there were possible security threats in the &#8220;grey areas&#8221; that were subject to military operations other
than war.

&#8220;The TNI is concerned about the possible occurrence of asymmetric warfare due to the archipelagic nature of the country &#8212; which makes it prone to infiltration &#8212;, democratization, the pluralistic nature of [our] society and globalization, which has had a multi-dimensional impact on the country,&#8221; he said. &#8220;The TNI must be ready for asymmetric wars which have unusual, unexpected or irregular characteristics.&#8221;

The country has faced social conflicts, ranging from religious to agrarian disputes in the years following the downfall of Soeharto in 1998. With the 2014 elections approaching, many analysts have predicted that social conflicts in the country could escalate.

The government has consequently proposed a number of items of security-related legislation, including the national security bill, which allows for the deployment of the military to deal with riots.

However, the legislation has been strongly opposed by human rights activists, who claim that it could lead to rights abuses.

Under the 2012 Law on Social Conflict Management, the TNI can be involved in resolving social conflicts, but they can only act under the command of the police.

When asked about his strategy to improve discipline among soldiers, Moeldoko said that the key was training.

*&#8220;We have a program to humanize soldiers so that they will not easily lose their temper when dealing with incidents that might provoke them. We will also strengthen subordinate commanders to ensure soldiers follow instructions in the field,&#8221; he said.*

*The TNI was severely criticized recently following a series of incidents, including the shooting of four detainees at a prison in Yogyakarta by members of the Army&#8217;s Special Forces.*

*Moeldoko proposed an increase in the budget allocation for soldiers&#8217; remuneration, which he said was still far from reasonable as only 37 percent of the annual state budget allocated to the TNI was used to pay around 438,000 soldiers nationwide. &#8220;Increasing the use of locally produced technology will help the efficacy of budget allocation [...] I hope we can increase the allocation for our soldiers&#8217; salaries to 57 percent, but it is of course up to you,&#8221; he told the lawmakers.*

*The government has annually increased the budget allocation for the TNI. This year, the TNI received Rp 81.3 trillion (US$759 million) up from last year&#8217;s Rp 7.56 billion. If approved by lawmakers, the TNI will receive Rp 83.4 trillion next year.*

During the fit-and-proper test on Wednesday, Moeldoko affirmed the TNI&#8217;s non-affiliation to any political parties after the lawmakers raised concerns over whether he would be neutral during the elections.

Tjahjo Kumolo from the Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle (PDI-P) told Moeldoko that his predecessors had vowed to be neutral approaching the 2004 and 2009 elections, but they failed to live up to their claims. &#8220;We don&#8217;t want the TNI taking sides during the election,&#8221; said Tjahjo.

Moeldoko said, &#8220;My stance is firm and clear. I will not compromise in protecting the *Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia* [NKRI].&#8221;

Commission I chairman Mahfudz Siddiq told reporters that his commission would closely monitor the TNI to ensure its impartiality in the elections. &#8220;He [Moeldoko] has promised to be neutral, thus we will keep an eye on the TNI to make sure that he keeps his promise,&#8221; Mahfudz, a Prosperous Justice Party (PKS) politician, said.

Contacted separately, defense observer Iis Gindarsiah from the Center for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS) said that if selected commander, Moeldoko should focus the TNI on its main job of protecting the country from external threats.

&#8220;I think the TNI must not be involved in dealing with communal conflicts because that is the responsibility of the police. However, as social conflicts will likely escalate in the near future, he must deploy soldiers to aid our police without getting too much involved in the conflicts,&#8221; Iis said. All factions on Commission I agreed to endorse Moeldoko. The commission will forward its assessment to the House plenary meeting on Aug. 27 for approval.

*Vision and mission:*

&#8226; To improve the welfare and professionalism of soldiers
&#8226; To improve soldiers&#8217; discipline
&#8226; To minimize import of weaponry to promote the national defense industry
&#8226; To be neutral in upholding security approaching the 2014 elections

*Wealth*

Moeldoko&#8217;s wealth amounts to Rp 36 billion (US$3,340,000), comprising:

&#8226; Land and property worth Rp 22.13 billion
&#8226; Cars worth Rp 1.7 billion
&#8226; Livestock worth Rp 1.2 billion
&#8226; Precious metals and stones worth Rp 4.6 billion
&#8226; Demand deposits worth Rp 2.8 billion and US$450,000

_*From various sources_

Moeldoko wants wider military role | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Moeldoko wants wider military role*
> Margareth S. Aritonang, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Thu, August 22 2013, 10:35 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (JP/Wendra Ajistyatama)
> 
> 
> Army chief of staff Gen. Moeldoko, the sole candidate for the top post at the Indonesian Military (TNI), said on Wednesday that Indonesia should revisit the concept of national defense with the emergence of new security threats from non-state actors, including terrorism and communal conflicts.
> 
> Speaking to members of the House of Representatives (DPR) Commission I on defense, Moeldoko, who was required to undergo a fit-and-proper test at the House, argued that a review was needed as there were possible security threats in the &#8220;grey areas&#8221; that were subject to military operations other
> than war.
> 
> &#8220;The TNI is concerned about the possible occurrence of asymmetric warfare due to the archipelagic nature of the country &#8212; which makes it prone to infiltration &#8212;, democratization, the pluralistic nature of [our] society and globalization, which has had a multi-dimensional impact on the country,&#8221; he said. &#8220;The TNI must be ready for asymmetric wars which have unusual, unexpected or irregular characteristics.&#8221;
> 
> The country has faced social conflicts, ranging from religious to agrarian disputes in the years following the downfall of Soeharto in 1998. With the 2014 elections approaching, many analysts have predicted that social conflicts in the country could escalate.
> 
> The government has consequently proposed a number of items of security-related legislation, including the national security bill, which allows for the deployment of the military to deal with riots.
> 
> However, the legislation has been strongly opposed by human rights activists, who claim that it could lead to rights abuses.
> 
> Under the 2012 Law on Social Conflict Management, the TNI can be involved in resolving social conflicts, but they can only act under the command of the police.
> 
> When asked about his strategy to improve discipline among soldiers, Moeldoko said that the key was training.
> 
> *&#8220;We have a program to humanize soldiers so that they will not easily lose their temper when dealing with incidents that might provoke them. We will also strengthen subordinate commanders to ensure soldiers follow instructions in the field,&#8221; he said.*
> 
> *The TNI was severely criticized recently following a series of incidents, including the shooting of four detainees at a prison in Yogyakarta by members of the Army&#8217;s Special Forces.*
> 
> *Moeldoko proposed an increase in the budget allocation for soldiers&#8217; remuneration, which he said was still far from reasonable as only 37 percent of the annual state budget allocated to the TNI was used to pay around 438,000 soldiers nationwide. &#8220;Increasing the use of locally produced technology will help the efficacy of budget allocation [...] I hope we can increase the allocation for our soldiers&#8217; salaries to 57 percent, but it is of course up to you,&#8221; he told the lawmakers.*
> 
> *The government has annually increased the budget allocation for the TNI. This year, the TNI received Rp 81.3 trillion (US$759 million) up from last year&#8217;s Rp 7.56 billion. If approved by lawmakers, the TNI will receive Rp 83.4 trillion next year.*
> 
> During the fit-and-proper test on Wednesday, Moeldoko affirmed the TNI&#8217;s non-affiliation to any political parties after the lawmakers raised concerns over whether he would be neutral during the elections.
> 
> Tjahjo Kumolo from the Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle (PDI-P) told Moeldoko that his predecessors had vowed to be neutral approaching the 2004 and 2009 elections, but they failed to live up to their claims. &#8220;We don&#8217;t want the TNI taking sides during the election,&#8221; said Tjahjo.
> 
> Moeldoko said, &#8220;My stance is firm and clear. I will not compromise in protecting the *Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia* [NKRI].&#8221;
> 
> Commission I chairman Mahfudz Siddiq told reporters that his commission would closely monitor the TNI to ensure its impartiality in the elections. &#8220;He [Moeldoko] has promised to be neutral, thus we will keep an eye on the TNI to make sure that he keeps his promise,&#8221; Mahfudz, a Prosperous Justice Party (PKS) politician, said.
> 
> Contacted separately, defense observer Iis Gindarsiah from the Center for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS) said that if selected commander, Moeldoko should focus the TNI on its main job of protecting the country from external threats.
> 
> &#8220;I think the TNI must not be involved in dealing with communal conflicts because that is the responsibility of the police. However, as social conflicts will likely escalate in the near future, he must deploy soldiers to aid our police without getting too much involved in the conflicts,&#8221; Iis said. All factions on Commission I agreed to endorse Moeldoko. The commission will forward its assessment to the House plenary meeting on Aug. 27 for approval.
> 
> *Vision and mission:*
> 
> &#8226; To improve the welfare and professionalism of soldiers
> &#8226; To improve soldiers&#8217; discipline
> &#8226; To minimize import of weaponry to promote the national defense industry
> &#8226; To be neutral in upholding security approaching the 2014 elections
> 
> *Wealth*
> 
> Moeldoko&#8217;s wealth amounts to Rp 36 billion (US$3,340,000), comprising:
> 
> &#8226; Land and property worth Rp 22.13 billion
> &#8226; Cars worth Rp 1.7 billion
> &#8226; Livestock worth Rp 1.2 billion
> &#8226; Precious metals and stones worth Rp 4.6 billion
> &#8226; Demand deposits worth Rp 2.8 billion and US$450,000
> 
> _*From various sources_
> 
> Moeldoko wants wider military role | The Jakarta Post


 If he wants to have bigger Role he needs to increase his Armed Force equip them with more Tanks and APC and specially have to built their Air force and without having 500 Fighter that too the most modern and well equipped he can't have bigger role all he can have is being beaten up by even small countries like Singapore for sake off argument if they decide to kick their butt


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

More Apache News



> * Apache Momentum Continues as Military Visits US*
> By Jakarta Globe on 2:03 pm August 22, 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _An AH-64 Apache from the US Army&#8217;s 101st Aviation Regiment in Iraq. (Photo courtesy of Wikimedia Commons)_
> 
> *Representatives from Indonesia&#8217;s armed forces visited a Boeing production center in the US state of Arizona to view eight AH-64E Apache combat helicopters, which Indonesia has been trying to buy for over a year, the aircraft manufacturer said on Thursday.*
> 
> &#8220;The Apache is expected to be a key part of Indonesia&#8217;s continuing efforts to improve its strategic defense capabilities,&#8221; said Dave Brostrom, a Boeing business development manager.
> 
> The 14-person delegation, which included Army Chief Gen. Moeldoko and Defense Ministry Secretary General Lt. Gen. Budiman, viewed the latest Apache models and met with US officials.
> 
> Indonesia has expressed interest in buying helicopters from the US Army through a foreign military-sales agreement, and has received approval from the US government to do so, Boeing said.
> 
> According to Brostrom, *Indonesia has also expressed interest in the CH-47F Chinook,* which is produced in Pennsylvania.
> 
> *When it first emerged that Indonesia was looking to acquire the eight Apaches, two human rights groups sent a letter to the US Congress*, calling on legislators to reject the sale on human-rights grounds.
> 
> *The East Timor Action Network and West Papua Advocacy Team said that Indonesia&#8217;s &#8220;long record of disregard for civilian casualties, corruption, human rights violations and impunity&#8221; should preclude the sale of the helicopters.*
> 
> The time frame for a decision on the Apache request has not been announced, Boeing said, while there was no comment from Indonesia on when a deal would be announced.
> 
> The AH-64 Apache is the primary attack helicopter of the US, Greece, Israel, the Netherlands and Singapore.
> 
> Apache Momentum Continues as Military Visits US - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

PICS of Indonesian PT PAL Shipyard, while building several Fast attack Missile Boat




> *PT PAL Shipyard in Works*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sejumlah pekerja melakukan pengerjaan buttom block kapal tunda pesanan Kementrian Pertahahan untuk TNI Angkatan Laut di bengkel mobile room graving doc PT PAL Indonesia, Surabaya, Rabu (6/3). TEMPO/Fully Syafi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suasana pengerjaan blok kapal cepat rudal KCR 60 M pesanan Kementrian Pertahahan untuk TNI Angkatan Laut di bengkel shift lift divisi kapal perang, PT PAL Indonesia, Surabaya, Rabu (6/3). TEMPO/Fully Syafi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seorang pekerja memasang plat baja pada blok kapal cepat rudal KCR 60 M pesanan Kementerian Pertahahan untuk TNI Angkatan Laut yang dikerjakan di bengkel shift lift divisi kapal perang PT PAL Indonesia, Surabaya, Rabu (6/3). TEMPO/Fully Syafi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pekerja melintas di depan proyek pengerjaan kapal tunda pesanan Kementrian Pertahahan untuk TNI Angkatan Laut di bengkel mobile room graving dock PT PAL Indonesia, Surabaya, Rabu (6/3). TEMPO/Fully Syafi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT PAL Indonesia saat ini mendapatkan proyek pembuatan 3 jenis kapal dari Kementrian Pertahanan yaitu 3 Kapal Cepat Rudal, 2 kapal Tunda serta kapal selam yang sedang di kerjakan di Korea Selatan. TEMPO/Fully Syafi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seorang pekerja melakukan pengerjaan bagian dalam kapal tunda pesanan Kementerian Pertahahan untuk TNI Angkatan Laut, yang dikerjakan di bengkel mobile room graving dock PT PAL Indonesia, Surabaya, Rabu (6/3). TEMPO/Fully Syafi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> source from Tempo.co
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*PT Pindad (Persero) Achievements at 2013 BUMN Marketing Award*
28 August 2013






PT Pindad (Persero) successfully obtained two awards at 2013 BUMN Marketing 2013 event. At this annual event, PT Pindad (Persero) got the &#8220;Silver Winner&#8221; for the &#8220;Strategic&#8221; category and &#8220;Bronze Winner&#8221; for the &#8220;Tactical&#8221; category. PT Pindad (Persero) President Director executor duty, Tri Hardjono accepted the awards on the event that held on August 28th, 2013 at Flores Ballroom, Borobudur Hotel, Jakarta. This awarding event was opened by Ministry of State Owned Enterprises, Dahlan Iskan.






BUMN Marketing Award is an appreciation for the marketing practitioners at each of BUMN (SOEs) companies in formulating strategy and applying it in marketing products with various types and characteristics. Moreover, this award was given to stimulate and give a more attention for marketing world at BUMN companies. Furthermore, Dahlan Iskan added that this event hopefully could encourage the marketing practitioners to not only great on formulating the marketing theories, but also smart and clever to apply the strategy at the actual moment.

About 44 BUMN companies participated on this event, competed to get the best title. Some competent judges from marketing field, was also attended to assess the best marketing strategy from BUMN companies and the best Chief Marketing Officer. The assessment criteria were also changed on its weight for &#8220;Strategic&#8221; category (consist of brand, product, and consumer management), &#8220;Tactical&#8221; Category (consist of communication and sales and service), and &#8220;Special Award&#8221; category (consist of marketing 3.0 and new wave marketing), in order to make the assessment content would be better form year to year.






The BUMN Marketing Award was a part from 2013 BUMN Marketing Day event series on that day. Beside the awarding event, there was also &#8220;Sharing with The Champion&#8221; event where the winners from &#8220;The Best CMO&#8221; category and &#8220;Gold Award&#8221; category shared their success story on how formulating and executing the marketing strategies from different BUMN companies. The exhibition of various BUMN companies was also enlivened this event. Hopefully, these awards could encourage PT Pindad to formulate a better marketing strategy at the future. (Anggia)

PT Pindad (Persero) Achievements at 2013 BUMN Marketing Award |

*PT Pindad (Persero) Anoa and Komodo at Hakteknas 2013 Car Free Day*
26 August 2013






Anoa Panser and Tactical Vehicle Komodo which produced by PT Pindad (Persero), enliven the Car Free Day event at Bunderan Hotel Indonesia area, August 25th 2013. Cooperated with Ministry of Research and Technology, this participation was in order to commemorate Hari Kebangkitan Teknologi Nasional (National Technology Resurrection Day) or Hakteknas, and also to welcoming the peak of celebration which would hold on August 29th-September 1st 2013. Director of Planning and Development Wahyu Utomo and Director of Administration and Finance was attended this event as PT Pindad (Persero) representatives.

The presence of two vehicles which made by PT Pindad was expected to attract the attention of the citizens who attended this event. Beside promoting the peak of Hakteknas celebration, according to Chief Executive of 2013 Hakteknas, Goenawan Wybisana, hopefully the community could find out that these special vehicles were a result of innovation of the country and the community could be proud of it.






The two vehicles presented since six o&#8217;clock in the morning until eleven o&#8217;clock in the afternoon. People who came could ride it and given freedom to take pictures. (Anggia)

PT Pindad (Persero) Anoa and Komodo at Hakteknas 2013 Car Free Day |

*2013 AASAM Team Visit to PT Pindad (Persero)*
4 July 2013





Nineteen Indonesian Army personnel, who participated in 2013 Australia Army Skill Arms Meeting (AASAM) last May, visited PT Pindad (Persero) on Wednesday, July 3rd 2013. The group which led by Major Infantry Setyo Wibowo, directly accepted by Head of Weapon Division, Santa Yusuf Nasution at Auditorium, Directorate Building. This event was also attended by PT Pindad Director of Weaponry System, Ade Bagdja; Deputy Director of Sales and Marketing, Triyono Andri; Deputy Director of Research and Development, Triono Priohutomo; and some PT Pindad Head of Departments.

The 2013 AASAM team was invited to visit PT Pindad (Persero) in order to directly see the production facilities of some weapons that used by them during the international shooting competition on last May. Futhermore, the feedbacks from the team, as one of the user of PT Pindad weapon products, were so valuable for development and innovation of PT Pindad product in the future.

The support from PT Pindad for the AASAM team was admitted very meaningful. From the team forming at the beginning, the discussion about the right weapon for the tournament, until the assistance during the competition, was very helpful for the team to get the overall champion. The deficiencies and technical failures that occurred during the competition will be an evaluation material for the next year participation. This chance could be a research tool for PT Pindad to overcome the deficiencies which found on the weapon and creating the more accurate and reliable weapon.





According to team member testimony, PT Pindad weapon became a spotlight during the AASAM competition. Because of the accuracy and reliability, there were so many foreign countries personnel who want to know the detail about the weapons, both of SS2-V2 riffle or G2 Elite handgun which just debuted on 2013 AASAM. This was a good news for PT Pindad, because the weapons products were indirectly &#8216;marketed&#8217; through this shooting competition to international defence industry.





After the event at the auditorium ended, the 2013 AASAM team visited 1st Production Department of Weapon Division and got an explanation from Head of 1st Production Department, Didi Suryana. After that, they visited the weapons display room and shooting area. They got an opportunity to try the performance of some of PT Pindad riffles products.

Hopefully, this cooperation which support each other could be continued at the future. The reliable shooters could use the Pindad products, while Pindad could get an innovation through the feedback from the team experience at the field, so that they could bearing the good name of the nation at the future international competition. (Anggia)

2013 AASAM Team Visit to PT Pindad (Persero) |


----------



## Fsjal

madokafc said:


> PICS of Indonesian PT PAL Shipyard, while building several Fast attack Missile Boat



What are they name of the boats?


----------



## Nike

Fsjal said:


> What are they name of the boats?



KCR 60, our naval forces need 20 of them by 2024 as MEF requires

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*PT Palindo Shipyard launched two new ships for BAKORKAMLA (Indonesian Coast Guard)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

nufix said:


> *PT Palindo Shipyard launched two new ships for BAKORKAMLA (Indonesian Coast Guard)*


Wow, shipbody is beautiful~! 
I think it's a good platform changed as new stealth missile boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

cnleio said:


> Wow, shipbody is beautiful~!
> I think it's a good platform changed as new stealth missile boat.



Thanks mate.

Hopefully yes, the ship has a resemblance of SIGMA class corvette and frigate, I hope it will come up with stealth configuration for the military version.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Our defense spending and current demands*
M. A. Haroen, Jakarta | Opinion | Thu, August 29 2013, 10:32 AM







When unveiling the draft state budget before a plenary session of the House of Representatives on Aug. 16, President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono said the government would allocate Rp 83.4 trillion (US$7.58 billion) to defense spending in 2014, citing the need to boost the country&#8217;s military capability.

Actually the allocation is not so big in terms of the actual conditions faced by the Indonesian Military (TNI) forces at present. First of all the budget is broken down into the five organizational units: the Defense Ministry, TNI headquarters, the Army, the Navy and the Air Force. Second the bulk of the budget will go on personnel expenditure (salaries, allowances and personnel welfare), leaving the remainder for the purchase of military equipment.

Let us assume that the defense shopping list will consume 40 percent of the budget, or about $3.33 billion. Of this allocation, the priority will be on domestic procurement from the national defense industry. As indicated in the presidential statement, the defense allocation will prioritize the fulfillment of requirements for minimum essential forces (MEF). Therefore, the military budget is not quite as large as may be perceived.

*Singapore&#8217;s Asian Defense and Diplomacy magazine reported that the Indonesian defense budget of $3.82 billion in 2008 was far lower than Singapore&#8217;s $5.83 billion. In the same year Malaysia allocated $3.48 billion, but with its armed forces personnel numbering 96,000, the impact of the latter&#8217;s budget was more significant than Indonesia&#8217;s, whose armed forces were four-and-a-half-times the size of those of Malaysia.*

*The main weapons systems of the TNI are still dominated by obsolete armaments and need replacement. The portion for the procurement of the main weapons systems will thus be smaller.*

The TNI will certainly give priority to the fulfillment of armament needs to meet the standards laid down in the table of organization-equipment (TOE).

*For instance, small-caliber ammunition, the TOE standard requires the presence of 3.4 x basic supplies. Since the middle of the 1990s, this particular need has not been achieved. There is still the demand in the Army for tactical infantry vehicles, with each battalion requiring 32 trucks of 2.5-ton capacity, quite apart from the need for armored combat vehicles, currently dominated by old tanks like AMX-13s.*

*The Republic of Indonesia is an archipelagic country and from the maritime perspective should ideally have a navy with a force of around 200 warships (KRI) and 100 backup vessels (KAL), while also upgrading naval bases.*

Today the Navy only possesses a small number of modern warships (of corvette sigma class) and small-sized patrol boats in good condition, not to mention the need for submarines to guard the straits and sea lanes of the Indonesian archipelago. The same applies to the Marine Corps, the diver corps and the airborne unit of the Navy, whose equipment is relatively expensive.

*The Air Force also needs a large number of modern combat aircraft to replace the fighters and transport planes that have to be phased out such as the F-5, A-4, OV-10, HS Hawk and short-tail C-130 Hercules aircraft. The acquisition of air-defense radar equipment also requires a major budget allocation.*

The territory under the responsibility of the Air Force is vast because it covers the air space of territorial land and waters combined. It demands the services of patrol and surveillance aircraft equipped with sophisticated electronic devices.

Under the circumstances partly described above, the budget allocated to Indonesia&#8217;s defense is by no means large enough, and certainly not enough to boost military power. In reality, the allocation is just enough to meet part of the basic requirements of the TNI to conform to the principal logistical standards outlined in the TOE.

Let us hope that the allocation can be optimally utilized according to its targets without tolerating irregularities. Prudent use of defense funds is more pressing in the wake of the global economic crisis, which has weakened the Indonesian currency against the US dollar and forced Indonesia to lower economic growth projections.

_The writer is an observer of defense affairs._

Our defense spending and current demands | The Jakarta Post


*Hagel Talks to Indonesian Soldiers About Education, Training*

By Cheryl Pellerin
American Forces Press Service





_Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel prepares to board his aircraft at Halim Perdanakusuma Air Base, Indonesia, Aug. 27, 2013, for his flight to Brunei, where he will participate in a regional security conference. The secretary is on a four-nation trip in the Asia-Pacific region to deepen cooperation and discuss regional security issues. DOD photo by Marine Corps Sgt. Aaron Hostutler _

ABOARD A MILITARY AIRCRAFT, Aug. 27, 2013 &#8211; In the short time he had between meetings with national leaders and a news conference in Indonesia&#8217;s capital city of Jakarta, Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel sat down yesterday with members of the Indonesian armed forces and talked about being a soldier.

After meeting earlier this week with officials in Malaysia and Indonesia, Hagel will continue his current trip with stop-offs in Brunei and the Philippines. This is Hagel&#8217;s second official visit to the Asia-Pacific region since taking office.

In Jakarta, Hagel sat at a table at the Defense Ministry alongside Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro, who had invited him to share some of his Army experiences. The secretary told the elite Indonesian soldiers sitting attentively in the audience that he fought as a relatively new soldier alongside his brother in a nearby Southeast Asian country 45 years ago.

&#8220;Well, I'm not in the same class or category with these soldiers,&#8221; Hagel said. &#8220;I did spend two years of my life in the United States Army. I fought in Vietnam in 1968, so I have some appreciation for war and for battle and what your challenges are, and [for] your training.&#8221;

*A professional soldier -- one who is well trained, well led and well equipped -- is the pride of any country, the former Army sergeant said, praising the Indonesian soldiers&#8217; professionalism.*

&#8220;I know some of you have graduated and attended some of our military institutions in the United States. And we're very proud of you. We're proud of our graduates,&#8221; he said.

*Hagel noted that the United States and Indonesia have many such exchanges through military exercises, training and education. People-to-people exchanges, &#8220;regardless of your profession, but in particular the military-to-military exchange, is a very solid bridge-building mechanism for countries,&#8221; he added.*

Yusgiantoro invited questions from the audience, and a captain rose from his chair, describing himself as chief of operations at the 17th Airborne Infantry Brigade of the Indonesian Army Strategic Reserve Command, called Kostrad. His name, he said, is Agus Yudhoyono.

Everyone in the room recognized his last name. Just that morning, Hagel had met with the captain&#8217;s father, Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.

The captain, who said it was an honor to have Hagel in Jakarta, had earned a master of public administration degree in 2010 from the John F. Kennedy School of Government at Harvard University in Cambridge, Mass. Then, in 2011, he completed a six-month advanced officers' course, called the Maneuver Captain's Career Course, at Fort Benning, Ga., as part of the State Department&#8217;s International Military Education and Training program. IMET awards grants for training and education to students from allied and friendly nations.

&#8220;During the six months of rigorous training, I had the opportunity to enrich my military knowledge and experience through engagement with my fellow American officers who had been deployed in Iraq and Afghanistan,&#8221; Yudhoyono said.

The captain said he engaged with Americans, learned about local traditions and cultures, and found the experience personally and professionally rewarding.

For Hagel, the captain had recommendations for enhancing cooperation between the two militaries by enhancing the education and training portions of the IMET program.

&#8220;As for education, it will be very important for us if we can have a greater opportunity to send officers for post-graduate-level education,&#8221; Yudhoyono said. &#8220;It is critical to produce our very own soldier-scholars, because we want to develop our institution into a more professional, world-class military, including to produce brilliant strategic thinkers and defense practitioners.&#8221;

Military courses also are valuable, he added, &#8220;to help officers learn to develop doctrines, tactics and procedures so we can be a more developed and a more joint fighting force.&#8221;

In terms of training, the captain said, joint exercises conducted in Indonesia and also in the United States at advanced training facilities could help the Indonesians gain experience they might not otherwise have access to.

The secretary thanked Yudhoyono for his articulate summation and added his own words about the IMET program.

&#8220;I have always believed -- and I &#8230; know President [Barack] Obama and all of the leadership of the Pentagon and the American armed forces believe strongly -- that the IMET program is one of the smartest, best investments the United States can make in relationships around the world, and in particular, for the future. And I think you and many of your colleagues are very clear examples of that,&#8221; he said.

The consequences of training and education can hardly be quantified, Hagel added, but they are important.

&#8220;[All] of you are role models. &#8230; And that comes through a lot of things,&#8221; the secretary said. &#8220;It comes through education, through training, through the professionalization of your services. IMET does that as well as any one program I think the United States has, so you can be assured that program is going to continue, and we'll continue to enhance it.&#8221;

Later, during a joint news conference with Yusgiantoro, Hagel said he fully supports a proposal by the minister to establish a military alumni association for Indonesians who have trained in the United States and participated in joint exercises, and for Americans who have trained in Indonesian schools.

&#8220;There are thousands of officers who qualify,&#8221; Hagel said, &#8220;and this is a great opportunity to continue those people-to-people ties that deeply bind our two nations and militaries.&#8221;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fsjal

Not sure if I should be scared that Indonesia is beefing up their navy or not, since I live in Australia.

But, if it's for the good, then Australia can, and will, accept it, since Australia could use some help for regional defense.


----------



## Nike

Fsjal said:


> Not sure if I should be scared that Indonesia is beefing up their navy or not, since I live in Australia.
> 
> But, if it's for the good, then Australia can, and will, accept it, since Australia could use some help for regional defense.



Just accept the fact, soon or later Indonesia armed forces will became the prominent player in this region


----------



## Fsjal

madokafc said:


> Just accept the fact, soon or later Indonesia armed forces will became the prominent player in this region



But, then which big nation will back your nation. A powerful nation like Indonesia needs a big power, like Russia and China.
Australia has the US and Australia spends 26,116,000,000 USD while Indonesia spends 6,866,000,000 USD. Also, Australia has sent soldiers to places like East Timor and Solomon Islands, plus Australia backs Papua New Guinea.


----------



## Nike

Fsjal said:


> But, then which big nation will back your nation. A powerful nation like Indonesia needs a big power, like Russia and China.
> Australia has the US and Australia spends 26,116,000,000 USD while Indonesia spends 6,866,000,000 USD. Also, Australia has sent soldiers to places like East Timor and Solomon Islands, plus Australia backs Papua New Guinea.





Indonesia right now will stand alone and gaining the most benefit the other countries like Australia, Japan, Cambodia and Vietnam can't, like balancing those two power (China and US) sphere of influences in South Chinese Sea issue without being seen by others claimant as other nations puppet or right hand.

Defence Budget, i think just about 6 years ago, we had a defense budget totaling about little than 3 billion US dollar 
And FYI, Indonesia defense budget in 2013 is numbering about 8,2 billion US dollar. 

BTW, You want to trolling Indonesian members here by rising East Timor Issue?


----------



## Zero_wing

Let him be is moron with nothing good to say basically his just dumb


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Deputy Minister of Defense promote defense industry to Africa*

Monday, July 1, 2013 12:51 PM |

Reporter: Akhmad Kusaeni





_Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro ( right ) Research and Technology Minister Gusti Muhammad Hatta joint defense products titled " Indo Defence , Aerospace and Indo Indo Marine Expo and Forum 2012 " 5th Jakarta International Expo , Kemayoran , Central Jakarta . (FOTO ANTARA / Wahyu Putro A )_

*Dubai ( ANTARA News ) - Deputy Minister of Defense Sjafrie doing promotional defense industry safari to several countries in Africa such as Uganda , Kenya and Senegal .*

Sjafrie heading to the African countries from Soekarno - Hatta Airport in Jakarta , Monday and transit in Dubai on Monday morning . Deputy defense minister among others, accompanied by Director General of Strategic Defence Maj. Gen. Sonny Prasetyo ES and Director of Pindad Manufacturing product Tri Hardjono .

According to Sjafrie , his trip to Africa for intergovernmental defense cooperation will be followed from business to business .

" We must proactively seek to look for new markets including Africa . Visit is an effort to promote the national defense industry products , " he said .

Uganda was chosen due to the close relationship Sjafrie have with Ugandan Defence Minister Crispus Kiyonga .





_Uganda defense minister Crispus Kiyonga._

"When I visited Africa before I met Defence Minister Crispus whom also have an interest in our defense products , " he said .

Of such interest , Sjafrie then brought officials from PT Pindad and PT Indonesian Aerospace to follow up on this visit .

Sjafrie promoted to Uganda , Kenya and Senegal a form of combat and non-combat equipment , such as vests and helmets that have got the UN standardization .

One weapon promoted is also the famous Pindad products which are reliable and accurate . " Our soldiers often won shooting contests with it. Meaning its a reliable national -made weapons , " he said .

Editor : Unggul Tri Ratomo

COPYRIGHT © 2013

Wamenhan promosikan industri pertahanan ke Afrika - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Indonesia to Nurture Domestic Arms Industry*
By Yeremia Sukoyo on 10:20 am September 2, 2013.





_Indonesia's defense minister has urged local aerospace firm Dirgantara Indonesia to develop a domestic attack helicopter. (AFP Photo)_

*The minister of defense has urged state aerospace manufacturer Dirgantara Indonesia to develop and build the country&#8217;s own type of attack helicopter to complement the fleet of Apache gunships purchased in a recent deal from the United States.*

Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said at the weekend that the eight Apache AH-64 attack helicopters ordered for the Army would only make up half a squadron.

&#8220;We should strive to fill up the rest of the squadron with domestically produced aircraft,&#8221; he said.

*He added that he hoped any helicopter designed by DI would not be inferior to the Apache in terms of specifications and capabilities.*

*&#8220;It might probably be below the Apache in terms of specifications, but it shouldn&#8217;t lag far behind in terms of capability,&#8221; he said.*

*He said the government&#8217;s long-term plan was to nurture the budding domestic arms industry so that over time the Indonesian armed forces could gradually replace their foreign weapons systems with locally developed and manufactured ones.*

But to meet current requirements, Purnomo went on, the government would have to rely on importing equipment and arms from abroad.

The minister declined to divulge how much the purchase last week of the eight Apache helicopters cost, saying only that the cost was justified, given the specifications of the aircraft.

Officials confirmed that the sale represented the culmination of more than a year of behind-the-scenes work by Indonesia, which saw the helicopters as a key part of a wider plan to modernize its weapons systems.

A 14-person delegation traveled to a Boeing factory in Arizona last week to inspect the aircraft.

On meeting the Indonesian delegation, Boeing business development manager Dave Bostrum said the deal was important to the evolution of the Indonesian military.

&#8220;The Apache is expected to be a key part of Indonesia&#8217;s continuing efforts to improve its strategic defense capabilities,&#8221; he said.

When it first emerged that Indonesia wanted to acquire the helicopters, two human rights groups &#8212; the East Timor Action Network and the West Papua Advocacy Team &#8212; wrote to the US Congress expressing opposition to the sale, arguing that the aircraft would only exacerbate the persecution of suspected separatists in Papua.

Indonesia&#8217;s defense preparedness has lagged in recent years, with economic problems preventing the country from maintaining or upgrading its military equipment. During his first term, President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono slashed defense purchases to free up money for economic and social policies, but he later increased the defense budget.

Indonesia to Nurture Domestic Arms Industry - The Jakarta Globe

*Suspected separatists kill soldier in Indonesia's Papua*

_Suspected separatist snipers hiding out in the mountains of Indonesia's Papua have shot dead a soldier, police said Monday, the latest attack on security forces in the restive eastern region._





OPM (Organisasi Papua Merdeka) Army. 

SORONG, Indonesia: Suspected separatist snipers hiding out in the mountains of Indonesia's Papua have shot dead a soldier, police said Monday, the latest attack on security forces in the restive eastern region.

The gunmen opened fire on soldiers guarding roads around Tingginambut village in West Papua province on Saturday as trucks delivered food and other essential supplies, local police spokesman I Gede Sumerta Jaya told AFP.

*"The snipers started shooting at the soldiers from the mountains. A soldier was shot in the stomach and died in hospital," he said, adding that no one else was injured in the attack.*

Police had opened an investigation and suspected the attackers were linked to a local leader of the separatist Free Papua Movement (OPM) because "the modus operandi is similar to previous attacks", Jaya said.

*Attacks on security forces are common in Papua, where poorly-armed militants have for decades fought an insurgency on behalf of the mostly ethnic Melanesian population.*

*Three people were killed in June in an attack claimed by separatists during which a soldier was shot dead and a civilian hacked to death.*

- AFP/xq

Suspected separatists kill soldier in Indonesia's Papua - Channel NewsAsia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Reashot Xigwin said:


> * Indonesia to Nurture Domestic Arms Industry*
> By Yeremia Sukoyo on 10:20 am September 2, 2013.
> 
> *The minister of defense has urged state aerospace manufacturer Dirgantara Indonesia to develop and build the country&#8217;s own type of attack helicopter to complement the fleet of Apache gunships purchased in a recent deal from the United States.*
> 
> Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said at the weekend that the eight Apache AH-64 attack helicopters ordered for the Army would only make up half a squadron.
> 
> &#8220;We should strive to fill up the rest of the squadron with domestically produced aircraft,&#8221; he said.
> 
> *He added that he hoped any helicopter designed by DI would not be inferior to the Apache in terms of specifications and capabilities.*
> 
> *&#8220;It might probably be below the Apache in terms of specifications, but it shouldn&#8217;t lag far behind in terms of capability,&#8221; he said.*
> 
> *He said the government&#8217;s long-term plan was to nurture the budding domestic arms industry so that over time the Indonesian armed forces could gradually replace their foreign weapons systems with locally developed and manufactured ones.*
> 
> But to meet current requirements, Purnomo went on, the government would have to rely on importing equipment and arms from abroad.



I think our army will stick their choice to attack version of Fennec helicopter from EADS


----------



## nufix

*Indonesia offers Azerbaijan to jointly produce automatic weapons*





*PT Pindad made SS 2 assault rifle series.*

Baku. Rashad Suleymanov &#8211; APA. Indonesia&#8217;s PT Pindad company has offered Azerbaijan to jointly produce automatic weapons, the company told APA.

The company offered the joint production of assault rifle in Baku early in this year. The Azerbaijani side said that this offers can be considered. There are 3 - 5.56x45 caliber various modifications of the assault rifle SS-2.

PT Pindad, the one of the leading organizations of Indonesia&#8217;s defense industry, produces military vehicles, ammunitions and weapons with various calibers. SS-1 and SS-2 assault weapons produced by the company are currently included in the arsenal of Indonesia and a number of countries.

APA - Indonesia offers Azerbaijan to jointly produce automatic weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

*Another couple of Sukhoi Su-30s for Indonesian Air Force.*

The aircraft are being unloaded and ready to assemblied in Makassar Air Force Base, Makassar, South Sulawesi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*RI aims to have strongest military in Southeast Asia*
Fadli, The Jakarta Post, Batam | Archipelago | Fri, September 06 2013, 9:15 AM






*Indonesia will continue to modernize its main weapon systems to become, by 2014, Southeast Asia&#8217;s strongest military power in accordance with its strategic plan.*

Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said the modernization drive was related to the United States&#8217; decision to station littoral combat ships (LCS) in Singapore and Australia&#8217;s move to relocate its main naval base from Sydney to Brisbane.

He added, however, that the defense policies of both countries were not aimed at Indonesia, but were a response to the South China Sea disputes.

Purnomo was speaking at a press conference after officiating at the launch of two PC-43 fast patrol vessels, manufactured by PT Palindo Marine Shipyard, at Batu Ampar Port in Batam, Riau Islands, on Thursday.

One of the boats, the KRI Pari 849, will be deployed to the Navy&#8217;s Eastern Fleet, while the KRI Sembilang 850 will be deployed to the Western Fleet&#8217;s Padang Naval Base.

*Purnomo said the two patrol boats were part of an order of four PC-43s, having been 10 to 15 years since Indonesia last modernized its weapon systems.*

&#8220;Now, Indonesia has the wherewithal to update its weapon systems,&#8221; he said.

*The 43-meter patrol boats are 7 meters wide with a displacement of 250 tons. Their maximum speed is 24 knots, with a cruising speed of 17 knots and economic speed of 15 knots and four-day endurance.*

*Each comes with rigid hull inflatable boats (RHIBs) that are powered by a 75-horsepower outboard engine.*

*While PC-43s are similar in appearance to KCR-40 fast-missile boats, the patrol boats are not designed to carry missiles. Both types of vessel have a steel hull with an aluminum superstructure.*

Meanwhile, Army chief of staff* Lt. Gen. Budiman outlined the Army&#8217;s plan to modernize its weapon systems, including the acquisition of 16 assault helicopters, 12 light armed scout helicopters and eight AH-64 Apache attack helicopters.
*
*The Army also aims to procure 45 Leopard 2A4 main battle tanks, a number of Leopard 2A Evolution tanks and 50 infantry fighting vehicles (IFVs).*

The Army is also purchasing two battalions of multiple launch rocket systems (MLRS) with a range of 115 kilometers and nine batteries of short-range air defense weapon systems for three battalions.

&#8220;The Apache attack helicopters will only be delivered in 2017, but the other systems will be deployed to their respective units in the near future,&#8221; said Budiman.

*Indonesian Military (TNI) commander Gen. Moeldoko said the TNI&#8217;s main weapon systems would reach 53 percent of the strategic plan total by 2014, adding that it had reached 37 percent this year.*

RI aims to have strongest military in Southeast Asia | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

I think Moeldoko should realize the plan to add 180 more sukhois to the inventory, in order to achieve this goal. RSAF of Singapore has F15 SGs.


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *RI aims to have strongest military in Southeast Asia*
> Fadli, The Jakarta Post, Batam | Archipelago | Fri, September 06 2013, 9:15 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indonesia will continue to modernize its main weapon systems to become, by 2014, Southeast Asia&#8217;s strongest military power in accordance with its strategic plan.*
> 
> Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said the modernization drive was related to the United States&#8217; decision to station littoral combat ships (LCS) in Singapore and Australia&#8217;s move to relocate its main naval base from Sydney to Brisbane.
> 
> He added, however, that the defense policies of both countries were not aimed at Indonesia, but were a response to the South China Sea disputes.
> 
> Purnomo was speaking at a press conference after officiating at the launch of two PC-43 fast patrol vessels, manufactured by PT Palindo Marine Shipyard, at Batu Ampar Port in Batam, Riau Islands, on Thursday.
> 
> One of the boats, the KRI Pari 849, will be deployed to the Navy&#8217;s Eastern Fleet, while the KRI Sembilang 850 will be deployed to the Western Fleet&#8217;s Padang Naval Base.
> 
> *Purnomo said the two patrol boats were part of an order of four PC-43s, having been 10 to 15 years since Indonesia last modernized its weapon systems.*
> 
> &#8220;Now, Indonesia has the wherewithal to update its weapon systems,&#8221; he said.
> 
> *The 43-meter patrol boats are 7 meters wide with a displacement of 250 tons. Their maximum speed is 24 knots, with a cruising speed of 17 knots and economic speed of 15 knots and four-day endurance.*
> 
> *Each comes with rigid hull inflatable boats (RHIBs) that are powered by a 75-horsepower outboard engine.*
> 
> *While PC-43s are similar in appearance to KCR-40 fast-missile boats, the patrol boats are not designed to carry missiles. Both types of vessel have a steel hull with an aluminum superstructure.*
> 
> Meanwhile, Army chief of staff* Lt. Gen. Budiman outlined the Army&#8217;s plan to modernize its weapon systems, including the acquisition of 16 assault helicopters, 12 light armed scout helicopters and eight AH-64 Apache attack helicopters.
> *
> *The Army also aims to procure 45 Leopard 2A4 main battle tanks, a number of Leopard 2A Evolution tanks and 50 infantry fighting vehicles (IFVs).*
> 
> The Army is also purchasing two battalions of multiple launch rocket systems (MLRS) with a range of 115 kilometers and nine batteries of short-range air defense weapon systems for three battalions.
> 
> &#8220;The Apache attack helicopters will only be delivered in 2017, but the other systems will be deployed to their respective units in the near future,&#8221; said Budiman.
> 
> *Indonesian Military (TNI) commander Gen. Moeldoko said the TNI&#8217;s main weapon systems would reach 53 percent of the strategic plan total by 2014, adding that it had reached 37 percent this year.*
> 
> RI aims to have strongest military in Southeast Asia | The Jakarta Post


Yes military power without a strong Air Force Man singapore is more stronger than you guys


----------



## Nusantara

^
somehow, I agree with you, Indonesia NEED strong Navy and Air Force


----------



## nametag

Zarvan said:


> Yes military power without a strong Air Force Man singapore is more stronger than you guys



TNI, in this case TNI AU (Air Force) and the Mindef already know this. That's why they are reinforcing their capabilities. but it takes time and needs to be done step by step. right now the priority is creating more pilots, it's useless if you bought hundred of fighters but doesn't have enough pilot. Plus the budget are also limited. That is why the government didn't acquire hundred's of fighters like what you are suggesting. Instead, in recent year most of their acquisition are trainers and a small number of fighters. Because they realize that right now, training pilots are more urgent. in recent years (MEF I - Minimum Essential Force I) the air force acquired :

18 KAI KT-1B Intermediate trainer
16 KAI T-50GE LIFT
16 TP-120 Grob Basic Trainer
24 F-16C/D (grant, to be upgraded & modernized)
12 SU-30Mk.2 & SU-27SKM
16 EMB-314 Super Tucano
10 C-130H Hercules (4 Grant from Australia, 6 bought second hand)
9 C-295 
6 EC-725 Super Cougar for CSAR
3 CN-235 MPA
11 EC-120 B

That's quite a lot for a timespan of less than 5 years. so the government and mindef are actually giving the airforce more budget that the army. But because equipment for the army are a lot cheaper, the army can get more weapon system with less budget.


----------



## Zarvan

nametag said:


> TNI, in this case TNI AU (Air Force) and the Mindef already know this. That's why they are reinforcing their capabilities. but it takes time and needs to be done step by step. right now the priority is creating more pilots, it's useless if you bought hundred of fighters but doesn't have enough pilot. Plus the budget are also limited. That is why the government didn't acquire hundred's of fighters like what you are suggesting. Instead, in recent year most of their acquisition are trainers and a small number of fighters. Because they realize that right now, training pilots are more urgent. in recent years (MEF I - Minimum Essential Force I) the air force acquired :
> 
> 18 KAI KT-1B Intermediate trainer
> 16 KAI T-50GE LIFT
> 16 TP-120 Grob Basic Trainer
> 24 F-16C/D (grant, to be upgraded & modernized)
> 12 SU-30Mk.2 & SU-27SKM
> 16 EMB-314 Super Tucano
> 10 C-130H Hercules (4 Grant from Australia, 6 bought second hand)
> 9 C-295
> 6 EC-725 Super Cougar for CSAR
> 3 CN-235 MPA
> 11 EC-120 B
> 
> That's quite a lot for a timespan of less than 5 years. so the government and mindef are actually giving the airforce more budget that the army. But because equipment for the army are a lot cheaper, the army can get more weapon system with less budget.



What you got is nothing Sir you need a lot more few of them are trainer fighter sir no a little strong army can take them down you haven't received F-16 yet 24 is good but you need a lot more F-16 and also you need a lot more Sukhoi 30 at least 100 of them along wit 200 more 4.5 Generation planes


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Yes military power without a strong Air Force Man singapore is more stronger than you guys



we need a lot of time to train hundreds of Pilot to man hundreds of Jet Fighter  Pakistan Air Force itself need more than 4 decades to reach what they are achieve this day, am i right? And i think Indonesia Air Force will accomplishes those near impossible task in just mere 2 decades if Allah let us, and i believe we will.


----------



## Nike

Indonesia armed Forces back in 60 decades, credit to Mr. Newbiesaklawase







Tu 16 bomber fleet



































National Parade


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> we need a lot of time to train hundreds of Pilot to man hundrbieds of Jet Fighter  Pakistan Air Force itself need more than 4 decades to reach what they are achieve this day, am i right? And i think Indonesia Air Force will accomplishes those near impossible task in just mere 2 decades if Allah let us, and i believe we will.



Sir you didn't became independent yesterday or few years back still with in few years of our independence we build an air force quite bigger than what you have these days


----------



## Maxtini

Zarvan said:


> Sir you didn't became independent yesterday or few years back still with in few years of our independence we build an air force quite bigger than what you have these days



"It is from their foes, not their friends, that cities learn the lesson of building high walls and ships of war."

Indonesia enjoy significant peace with its neighbours since the inception of ASEAN. With no perceived external threat, building air force and navies are not a priority.

However, with recent escalation in South China Sea, especially the recent military excersie of PLA to James Shoal near the Indonesian Natuna, Indonesia begin to increase its military spending.


----------



## Zarvan

Maxtini said:


> "It is from their foes, not their friends, that cities learn the lesson of building high walls and ships of war."
> 
> Indonesia enjoy significant peace with its neighbours since the inception of ASEAN. With no perceived external threat, building air force and navies are not a priority.
> 
> However, with recent escalation in South China Sea, especially the recent military excersie of PLA to James Shoal near the Indonesian Natuna, Indonesia begin to increase its military spending.



Living in your dreams of peace the day you face war you have noting to protect yourselves Sir I love my Muslim brothers of Indonesia that is I want to see it having strongest forces in the world along with other Muslim countries Sir and your Air Force really needs lot of Figther Jets and stop living in false dreams of peace war can happen anytime and your region can turn into war zone can be just not very far away


----------



## Minjitta

madokafc said:


> Indonesia right now will stand alone and gaining the most benefit the other countries like Australia, Japan, Cambodia and Vietnam can't, like balancing those two power (China and US) sphere of influences in South Chinese Sea issue without being seen by others claimant as other nations puppet or right hand.
> 
> Defence Budget, i think just about 6 years ago, we had a defense budget totaling about little than 3 billion US dollar
> And FYI, Indonesia defense budget in 2013 is numbering about 8,2 billion US dollar.
> 
> BTW, You want to trolling Indonesian members here by rising East Timor Issue?


You got F16 from USA for FREE, there are reason why USA give Indonesia Free weapons, which I dont think Indonesia can stand alone without help from other countries. Any way Indonesia are doing very good at gaining benefits from USA and China.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*2 S. Korean trainer jets leave for Indonesia in first export*

2013/09/10 10:27
By Kim Kwang-tae





SACHEON, South Korea, Sept. 10 (Yonhap) -- Two South Korean military jets left for Indonesia on Tuesday in the country's first export of the supersonic trainer, officials said.

The move came two years after Korea Aerospace Industries Ltd. (KAI), the country's sole aircraft maker, signed a US$400 million deal to export 16 T-50i trainer jets to the Southeast Asian country, KAI officials said.

South Korea has become the sixth country in the world to export supersonic jets following the United States, Russia, Britain, France and Sweden, they said.

*The two trainer jets will make a stopover in Taiwan and the Philippines for refueling before landing on Iswahyudi Air Force base in Indonesia on Wednesday, according to the KAI.*






*The KAI said 14 other jets are scheduled to be delivered to Indonesia in seven separate occasions by December, four months ahead of schedule.*

*Ha Sung-yong, president and CEO of KAI, said that his company is pushing to sell T-50 jets to the Philippines, Iraq and Poland, though he sounded a cautious note over the possible exports.*






*He said the recent crash of a T-50 trainer during a routine training mission in South Korea did not have any big impact on export, though it damaged KAI's image.*

Senior air force and KAI officials left for Indonesia and the Philippines to notify that there were no mechanical failures behind the Aug. 28 crash that killed two pilots, citing analysis of the black box from the doomed plane, according to the KAI.

Ha also said KAI's consultations with Canada's Bombardier Inc. on joint development of a 90-seat turboprop passenger plane did not go well.

*"We thought Bombardier a strategic partner, but it was not appropriate for us," Ha told reporters on Monday at the company's headquarters in Sacheon, about 440 kilometers south of Seoul. He did not give further details on Bombardier.*

He said his company is considering new projects with Boeing Co. and Airbus, though he did not elaborate.

Another KAI official said the planned strategic tie-up unraveled as "Bombardier asked us to provide parts instead of jointly developing a midsize turboprop plane." He asked not to be identified, citing the issue's sensitivity.

A call to Bombardier seeking comment went unanswered on Tuesday.

entropy@yna.co.kr

(END)

2 S. Korean trainer jets leave for Indonesia in first export


----------



## nufix

Minjitta said:


> You got F16 from USA for FREE, there are reason why USA give Indonesia Free weapons, which I dont think Indonesia can stand alone without help from other countries. Any way Indonesia are doing very good at gaining benefits from USA and China.



Which Indonesia didn't request, there is a difference between asking and accepting offer. And Indonesia paid USD 700 million for upgrades. Indonesia's economic figure can withstand the purchase and maintenance of 200-400 pure fighter jets, but the assholes in Parliament are some kind of pacifist and keep on pushing the budget under 1 percent of GDP.


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> Which Indonesia didn't request, there is a difference between asking and accepting offer. And Indonesia paid USD 700 million for upgrades. Indonesia's economic figure can withstand the purchase and maintenance of 200-400 pure fighter jets, but the assholes in Parliament are some kind of pacifist and keep on pushing the budget under 1 percent of GDP.



sometimes i wish Malaysia or China just bombing Borneo or Natuna and declare war to our people, to give our military leaders a pretext to build up our military posture. But i think Indonesia just taking a right path to build up their military posture step by step while maintaining our budget keep balance and support the growth of our Industrial sectors (especially automotive, Steel, oil refinery, Bio diesel industry, Nickel, Lead, aluminium, engines industry, explosive industries, aviation, agro industry, shipbuilding etc.) to support our strategic industries sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Indonesian Air Force's T50is are ready to be heading for Indonesian Air Force Headquarter, Iswahjudin AFB, Madiun-Indonesia.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Julian Rachman

madokafc said:


> sometimes i wish Malaysia or China just bombing Borneo or Natuna and declare war to our people, to give our military leaders a pretext to build up our military posture. But i think Indonesia just taking a right path to build up their military posture step by step while maintaining our budget keep balance and support the growth of our Industrial sectors (especially automotive, Steel, oil refinery, Bio diesel industry, Nickel, Lead, aluminium, engines industry, explosive industries, aviation, agro industry, shipbuilding etc.) to support our strategic industries sector.



hehehe that's right... if Indonesia never faced a threat from external like now, our forces will never grow up, but there is a good think behind that.just like tante madokfc said before ,in this peace era,we should prioritize our infrastructure, and Industry,public transport, etc ^_^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia signs for Thales TACTICOS system*

10 September 2013 - 16:58 by Jonathan Tringham in London






*The Indonesian Navy has purchased the latest version of the Thales TACTICOS combat management system, to be installed on its new Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) Sigma Class Corvette. *

Speaking at the DSEI conference in London, Boudewijn Geerink, business development manager, naval systems for Thales, told journalists that Indonesia had signed a formal contract for the MK4 system for its new frigate, with the probable option for a second at a later date.

The SIGMA 10514 guided missile frigate was purchased by Indonesia in 2012 as part of a modernisation of the Indonesian Navy, and is slated for delivery in 2016. It follows on from four SIGMA Corvettes previously purchased for the TNI AL.

*TACTICOS is a family of modular combat management systems, matched to a variety of mission profiles and vessel types. The MK4 is the most recent iteration, and features a new single screen console and enhanced graphical software. *

Geerink explained the 30 inch single screen console is designed to provide an optimal viewing range for the human eye, and provides a graphical way of interacting with the common controls.

&#8216;With the new MK4 system, both maritime security and combat operations can be performed from a single console. The MK4 is more intuitive and meets young officer&#8217;s interaction standards. In addition, training emphasis is moved from &#8216;button training&#8217; to tactical training,&#8217; said Geerink

TACTICOS technology is already used on board more than 160 ships (from small patrol craft to full-size frigates and destroyers) operated by 20 navies.

Those include the US Navy as well as navies in Asia, Europe, the Gulf region, Latin America, the Middle East and North Africa.

DSEI 2013: Indonesia signs for Thales TACTICOS system - News - Shephard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

*SCANTER 4100 Selected for Mid-Life Modernization of Indonesian Navy Warship*

Terma&#8217;s SCANTER 4100 radar has been selected by Ultra for integration on the first of the Fatahillah Class corvettes.

DSEi 2013, London - Ultra Electronics Command and Control Systems has been contracted by the Republic of Indonesia&#8217;s Ministry of Defence for the mid-life modernisation of the first of the Fatahillah Class corvettes.

Terma&#8217;s SCANTER 4100 radar has been selected by Ultra for integration as part of the new Combat System. Terma and Ultra expect to finalize negotiations this autumn.

The SCANTER 4100 systems are considered technologically state-of-the-art and equipped with the newest software and electronics resulting in significant improved performance shared with the SCANTER 6000 radars.

*The radar supports operation of both UAVs and helicopters and provides unsurpassed small target detection &#8211; in close range and up until the radar horizon in all weather conditions. Air targets are detected to 96 nm and sea skimming missiles as they meet the radar horizon. The SCANTER 4100s high resolution pictures offer unique situational awareness for all missions from Search and Rescue to missile detection.*

DSEI 2013: DNA Tracker wins network monitoring contract - News - Shephard


----------



## Nike

well, Indonesia will get 11 Eurocopter Panther's as their ASW platform. And i think this move can be considered as a mean to integrating all of our platform to forming a more dedicated frame Network between our platform in Naval Forces. And Tacticos CMS will be the center for this integrating efforts. CMIIW


----------



## nufix

*Proposed Rocket Launch Vehicle RPS 420 design, Indonesia's Space Agency (LAPAN).*












Category: micro-satellites orbital launch vehicle, similar to Lambda from Japan, but with lighter modern materials and modern avionics. Launch unguided at a 70-degree angle of inclination with a four-stage solid rocket motor launcher.

Diameter: 420 mm Length: 6200 mm Lift-off mass: 1000 kg. Propellant: solid composite, firing time 13 seconds Thrust: 9.6 tons Flight duration: 205 seconds Maximum velocity: mach 4.5 Range: 101 km, 53000 m altitude Payload: diagnostic, GPS, altimeter, gyro, 3-axis accelerometer, processor and battery. The RX-420 was entirely built using local materials.

LAPAN carried out a stationary test on RX-420 on 23 December 2008 in Tarogong, West Java. The RX-420 missile was tested at the launching station Cilauteureun, Pameungpeuk District, Garut regency, West Java. The LAPAN RX-420 is the test bed for the entirely indigenously developed satellite launch vehicle. RX-420 is suitable for launch of micro-satellites (50 kg or less) and nano-satellites (5 kg or less) currently in co-development with Technical University of Berlin

The rocket launching plan will be extended in 2010 by launching combined RX-420-420 and in 2011 for combined RX-420-420 &#8211; 320 and SOB 420

RPS-420 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fsjal

nufix said:


> *Proposed Rocket Launch Vehicle RPS 420 design, Indonesia's Space Agency (LAPAN).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Category: micro-satellites orbital launch vehicle, similar to Lambda from Japan, but with lighter modern materials and modern avionics. Launch unguided at a 70-degree angle of inclination with a four-stage solid rocket motor launcher.
> 
> Diameter: 420 mm Length: 6200 mm Lift-off mass: 1000 kg. Propellant: solid composite, firing time 13 seconds Thrust: 9.6 tons Flight duration: 205 seconds Maximum velocity: mach 4.5 Range: 101 km, 53000 m altitude Payload: diagnostic, GPS, altimeter, gyro, 3-axis accelerometer, processor and battery. The RX-420 was entirely built using local materials.
> 
> LAPAN carried out a stationary test on RX-420 on 23 December 2008 in Tarogong, West Java. The RX-420 missile was tested at the launching station Cilauteureun, Pameungpeuk District, Garut regency, West Java. The LAPAN RX-420 is the test bed for the entirely indigenously developed satellite launch vehicle. RX-420 is suitable for launch of micro-satellites (50 kg or less) and nano-satellites (5 kg or less) currently in co-development with Technical University of Berlin
> 
> The rocket launching plan will be extended in 2010 by launching combined RX-420-420 and in 2011 for combined RX-420-420 &#8211; 320 and SOB 420
> 
> RPS-420 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Quite small. This means that the rocket can only carry small soccer size sats.

Also, it's range is quite short for a ballistic missile. But anyway, good luck with your space program.


----------



## nufix

Fsjal said:


> Quite small. This means that the rocket can only carry small soccer size sats.
> 
> Also, it's range is quite short for a ballistic missile. But anyway, good luck with your space program.



The aim of this vehicle is to launch a small size sats, around 50 kg - 70 kg. This vehicle is similar to the Japanese Lambda.
Anyway, thanks a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

madokafc said:


> sometimes* i wish Malaysia or China just bombing Borneo or Natuna and declare war to our people*, to give our military leaders a pretext to build up our military posture. But i think Indonesia just taking a right path to build up their military posture step by step while maintaining our budget keep balance and support the growth of our Industrial sectors (especially automotive, Steel, oil refinery, Bio diesel industry, Nickel, Lead, aluminium, engines industry, explosive industries, aviation, agro industry, shipbuilding etc.) to support our strategic industries sector.


you have got a weird thought. Your wish could come true if you declared Indonesia taked side in the SC Sea dispute, either on Vietnam or the Philippines side. The Chinese won´t be amused.

Be happy your Indonesia is a lucky country. You don´t have really enemies, you can concentrate on economy. Military power comes with the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Refurbished C-130H Hercules for Indonesia Air Force ex RAAF


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> Refurbished C-130H Hercules for Indonesia Air Force ex RAAF



Mbak madokafc, kalo mau ngepost gambar sebaiknya jangan pake domain kaskus, sekarang udah ga bisa lagi domainnya tampil selain di kaskus. Kalo mau, di reupload ke imageshack atau flickr dulu, baru dipost ke mari. Trims.


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> Mbak madokafc, kalo mau ngepost gambar sebaiknya jangan pake domain kaskus, sekarang udah ga bisa lagi domainnya tampil selain di kaskus. Kalo mau, di reupload ke imageshack atau flickr dulu, baru dipost ke mari. Trims.



ahhhhhhhhhhhhh tidakkkkkkkkkkkkkk 

BTW, thank for your advice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Nahkoda Ragam Warships In Milford Haven Dry Dock, England*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

*First Batch of Leopard 2A4 MBTs and Marder 1A3 IFVs are being unloaded from cargo ship in Tanjung Priok Port, North Jakarta.*
Saturday, 21 September 2013 23:05

These Tanks belong to Cavalry Brigades of Indonesian Army's Strategic Command (Kostrad)
Source: Angkasa Reader Community

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

nufix said:


> *First Batch of Leopard 2A4 MBTs and Marder 1A3 IFVs are being unloaded from cargo ship in Tanjung Priok Port, North Jakarta.*
> Saturday, 21 September 2013 23:05
> 
> These Tanks belong to Cavalry Brigades of Indonesian Army's Strategic Command (Kostrad)
> Source: Angkasa Reader Community



Good Job and when those ships will arrive from England


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> Good Job and when those ships will arrive from England



Approximately in early 2014, these three ships will be retrofited with newer systems and weapons first before being sent to Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

nufix said:


> *First Batch of Leopard 2A4 MBTs and Marder 1A3 IFVs are being unloaded from cargo ship in Tanjung Priok Port, North Jakarta.*
> Saturday, 21 September 2013 23:05
> 
> These Tanks belong to Cavalry Brigades of Indonesian Army's Strategic Command (Kostrad)
> Source: Angkasa Reader Community



The Leopard 2A5 would of been a better choice. Anyway, is this the first time Indonesia has MBTs?


----------



## Nike

Fsjal said:


> The Leopard 2A5 would of been a better choice. Anyway, is this the first time Indonesia has MBTs?



Yup, this is first time Indonesia have a truly MBT after Sherman series back in 50's decade we don't operate any kind of Medium Tank or Heavy Tank. But don't worry, Indonesia will signed another deal to get more Leopard for our Cavalry Corps, maybe Leopard 2A6 or even Leopard 2E much better choices than Leo2A5 huh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Fsjal said:


> The Leopard 2A5 would of been a better choice. Anyway, is this the first time Indonesia has MBTs?



The Leopard 2A5 would be better choice, but most of the tanks ordered in the first batch are Leopard 2 Revolution as displayed in Indonesia Defence Exhibition 2013, thatversion is I believe at least equal to the Singaporean Leopard 2 SG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nametag

Actually Leopard 2 Revolution in full configuration and Leopard 2A7 were developed at the same time with today technology and electronics. Both prototype introduced in 2010 by different company (2A7 by KMW, Revolution by Rheinmetall), so basically the Leopard Revolution is comparable with the 2A7 or Leopard 2 PSO. the Revolution upgrade is more economicall because it can be build from Leopard 2A4 standard without much change or modification because of its modular upgrade. But of course the Indonesian Revolution are not in full configuration because of several consideration. CMIIW

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*TNI reboots Soeharto program*
The Jakarta Post | Headlines | Thu, September 19 2013, 11:02 AM
Headlines News





*Masonry skills demonstration*_
Capt. Yudo Harianto (left) demonstrates his masonry skills for fellow Indonesian Army and U.S. Army engineers Capt. Deni Yu (middle left), 1st Lt. Yusfi Fitrawan (middle right) and 1st Lt. Mark Lero (right) during a construction site tour in Depok..._


*The Indonesian Military (TNI) is reviving the community service program that was popularly known as ABRI Masuk Desa (AMD) during the New Order era.*

There are reservations that the program could potentially be abused by certain political elites to garner support for the upcoming 2014 elections.

*Under the revamped program, which is called TNI Manunggal Membangun Desa (TMMD), members of the TNI will be deployed to villages to build infrastructure and teach civic and defense strategy to the public.*

The new program, which is to be implemented twice every year, is a continuation of the Soeharto-era ABM, which was terminated soon after the fall of the Army general&#8217;s authoritarian regime in 1998.

*Soeharto used the AMD as a tool to spy on any form of resistance toward his rule and to gain political support from villagers across the country for him to remain in power.*

*Army chief of staff Gen. Budiman gave assurances on Wednesday that the program would not be a repeat of the ABM, although its format was quite similar.*

&#8220;We have no intention to enter into the civilian arena. As I said early on, my goal is to improve the military&#8217;s professionalism by putting soldiers in the right places in this democratic state,&#8221; he said during a press conference in Central Jakarta on Wednesday.

The first implementation of the program &#8212; which will run from Oct. 9 to 29, a mere six months before the 2014 presidential election &#8212; will also involve 1,000 recent university graduates selected by the Youth and Sports Ministry.

The program will leverage infrastructure development and public awareness programs in 61 regencies, 77 sub-districts and 99 villages across the country.

*For the infrastructure projects, the military will help local residents build roads, bridges, mosques and other public facilities. For public awareness, the military, along with the new graduates, will counsel villagers about defense, rural prosperity, HIV/AIDS and other social issues.*

*Al-Araf, an analyst from the human rights organization Imparsial and a former lecturer at the Indonesian Defense University, said that the community service program could easily be abused for political objectives, especially in the run-up toward the 2014 general elections.*

&#8220;I think this activity could also be used by certain political parties to gain grassroots support in the villages,&#8221; he said.

Al-Araf also said that the military was not the ideal institution to be teaching villagers about state defense or civic education.

*&#8220;Teaching state defense or civic education is the responsibility of local governments, not the military. Instead of teaching villagers, the TNI needs to focus on its readiness for preventing war or being involved in international peacekeeping operations,&#8221; he said.*

In recent years, the TNI has made inroads into having a greater role in politics.

Earlier this month, the Army signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on counterterrorism with the National Counterterrorism Agency (BNPT).

Under the agreement, the military will be allowed to actively assist members of the public in tracing terror suspects or activities.

*In July, the Army signed a MoU with the Trade Ministry to prevent smuggling at borders and ensure the smooth distribution of goods across the country. The agreement allows the Army to send troops to border areas to prevent illegal goods from entering the country.*

*The TNI will also help the government build 14 new highways, totaling 1,520 kilometers in length, in Papua and West Papua over the next two years. The heavy infrastructure development was recommended by the Presidential Unit to Accelerate the Development of Papua and West Papua (UP4B), as there are no private contractors that have the ability to do the job within the allocated budget of Rp 1.5 trillion (US$135.23 million).*

Following the fall of the Soeharto regime, the new civilian government made efforts to abolish the military&#8217;s sociopolitical role, which had been known as half of the military&#8217;s dual function (Dwi fungsi).

In 1999, the Indonesian Armed Forces (ABRI), which comprised the Police, the Army (TNI AD), the Navy (TNI AL) and the Air Force (TNI AU), changed its name to the Indonesian Military (TNI) and excluded the National Police. (koi)

TNI reboots Soeharto program | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Fsjal said:


> The Leopard 2A5 would of been a better choice. Anyway, is this the first time Indonesia has MBTs?



*Here's the shopping list if you're wondering:*
_61 Leopard 2RI equivalent to Leopard 2SG
42 Leopard 2A4
4 ARV 3 Buffell Recovery vehicle
3 AVLB Biber enginering vehicle
3 AEV Dachs enginering vehicle
1 Leopard 2 for driver training
50 Marder 1A3_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

*More Pictures of Leopard MBTs and Marder IFVs delivery.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Well i got a good feeling lately, Indonesia will have the largest and most heavily equipped Naval Forces in ASEAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> Well i got a good feeling lately, Indonesia will have the largest and most heavily equipped Naval Forces in ASEAN



If you continue on this path and don't have huge Air Force than that navy would be nothing but sitting duck a little strong Air Force would take few hours to destroy it completely


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> If you continue on this path and don't have huge Air Force than that navy would be nothing but sitting duck a little strong Air Force would take few hours to destroy it completely



We'll be fine for the next 50 years & by then we will probably already own the entire SEA (South East Asia) region.

This news is probably 4 you.


> *RI first class air force on horizon: Minister*
> Bambang Muryanto, The Jakarta Post, Yogyakarta | Archipelago | Sat, September 21 2013, 10:21 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ready to fly: Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro shares a light moment with House of Representatives&#8217; Commission I member, retired Marshal Basri Sidahabi, while inspecting a German-made Grob G120TP-A at the Adisucipto Air Force Base in Yogyakarta on Friday. The government received four out of the 16 aircraft ordered. (JP/Bambang Muryanto)*
> Archipelago News
> 
> 
> Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said that the recent attention given to the Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU) would result in a first class air force.
> 
> &#8220;The air force base in Makassar [South Sulawesi] will receive six new Sukhoi jet fighters soon,&#8221; Purnomo said during the hand-over ceremony for four training aircraft at the 101st Training Squadron (Skadik) hangar, Adisutjipto Air Force Base (AFB), on Friday.
> 
> The four German-made Grob G120TP-A are part of an order of 16 airplanes &#8212; worth some US$72 million &#8212; to be delivered in stages until 2014.
> 
> Also in attendance at the ceremony was Grob Aircraft CEO Andre Hibbler.
> 
> &#8220;The cockpit is comfortable. It&#8217;s air conditioned,&#8221; said Purnomo as he was inspecting the aircraft.
> 
> Purnomo said the aircraft, which were assembled at Adisutjipto AFB and tested on Aug. 28-29, would replace Skadik 101&#8217;s older training craft &#8212; the Swiss-made FFA AS-202 Bravo and American-made T-34C Turbo Mentor.
> 
> &#8220;On behalf of the Indonesian government I express gratitude to the German government for this cooperation,&#8221; Purnomo said.
> 
> Marshal (ret.) Basri Sidahabi, of the House of Representatives&#8217; Commission I overseeing defense affairs, said that the renewal of major-weapons systems would strengthen the country&#8217;s air defense system. &#8220;It will bring TNI AU on par with the air forces in neighboring countries,&#8221; he said.
> 
> The same appreciation was also expressed by Hibbler to Purnomo: &#8220;In the name of our family and government, I would like to say thank you for this cooperation,&#8221; he told the minister.
> 
> Adisutjipto AFB&#8217;s spokesman Maj. Hamdi Londong said the Grob G120TP-A, which is powered by a Rolls Royce M250-B17F engine with a five-blade propeller, was chosen as it fulfilled the operational requirements. The two seater airplane with a side-by-side configuration was deemed more suitable than the Finmeccanica (Alenia Aermacchi) SF-260TP and Pacific Aerospace CT-4.
> 
> &#8220;The aircraft&#8217;s superiority is due to its ability to fly at a speed of 439 kilometers per hour,&#8221; said Londong, adding that it&#8217;s low cantilevered wings would improve agility.
> 
> Londong also said that with a fuel capacity of 360 liters, the aircraft could fly for five hours with a reserve of 45 minutes.
> 
> &#8220;It is also capable of operating in temperatures between 20 and 72 degrees Celsius,&#8221; he said.
> 
> Other superior elements of the aircraft include the fact that it only needs a runway of some 374 meters; it has two avionics system in the dashboard, analog and digital; and it has a sliding bubble canopy for 360-degree visibility.
> 
> Londong estimated the new training craft could be used for up to 30 years. The last batch of two Sukhoi Su-30 MK2 jet fighters &#8212; also known as Flanker &#8212; arrived at Sultan Hasanuddin AFB, just outside Makassar on Sept. 4.
> 
> *A total of six Su-30 MK2s have been delivered this year with earlier batches arrived in February and May. The Flankers are operated by the 11th Air Squadron.*
> 
> *On Sept. 11, two Korea-made T-50i Golden Eagle lead-in fighter trainers (LIFTs) arrived at Iswahjudi AFB in Magetan, East Java, for the 15th Air Squadron.*
> 
> Indonesia ordered a total of 16 of T-50i LIFTs which will be delivered in stages every two weeks until the end of 2013.
> 
> RI first class air force on horizon: Minister | The Jakarta Post



News about the Tanks.


> *Four more defense weapons arrive in Indonesia*
> The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Mon, September 23 2013, 8:52 PM
> National News
> 
> The Indonesian Army has had its new primary weapons defense system expanded after receiving four German-manufactured tanks, namely two Leopard 2A4 main battle tanks and two Marder tanks.
> 
> &#8220;Two Leopard and two Marder tanks have arrived,&#8221; said Army chief of staff Lt. Gen. Budiman in Jakarta on Monday as quoted by tempo.co.
> 
> *The four tanks arrived at Tanjung Priok Port in North Jakarta on Sunday morning, and are being refurbished and prepared for operations.*
> 
> Budiman said he was happy with the arrival of the four tanks, which would be used to strengthen Indonesia&#8217;s artillery capacity.
> 
> &#8220;All the tanks purchased are fully functional,&#8221; said Budiman.
> 
> The Army, he said, now not only had combat tanks but also tanks that offered special functions, such as excavating, bulldozing and minesweeping, as well as support facilities for detachments of army engineers.
> 
> The shipping of the German-made was initially scheduled to take place in October. Now, however, the Army plans to exhibit and involve the four tanks in celebrations to mark the 68th anniversary of the Indonesian Military (TNI) on Oct. 5.
> 
> *It was previously reported that the Defense Ministry had bought 153 tanks worth US$280 million from the German government, comprising 61 Leopard Ri tanks, 42 Leopard 2A4 tanks and 50 Marder tanks.*
> 
> *The purchase agreement was accompanied by a technology transfer agreement signed by state-owned arms manufacturer PT Pindad and the Army&#8217;s central workshop in November 2012. Under the agreement, all staff will receive maintenance and improvement trainings.*
> 
> *Indonesia has never before had sophisticated heavy tanks. All this time, the Army has depended on light combat tanks, such as the British-manufactured Scorpion, the AMX-13 and AMX-10p tanks, which were manufactured during the 1940s and1950s. *
> 
> Four more defense weapons arrive in Indonesia | The Jakarta Post
> (apt/ebf)



Big Brother Indonesia? 


> *TNI to step up surveillance*
> Margareth S. Aritonang, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Mon, September 23 2013, 9:30 AM
> Headlines News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indonesian Military (TNI) expects to boost its eavesdropping capability with the purchase of millions of dollars of new intelligence equipment, including sophisticated wiretapping devices, by its Strategic Intelligence Agency (BAIS) .
> 
> The equipment, which was purchased from UK-based Gamma TSE Ltd., is worth £4.2 million (US$5.6 million) and was procured with loans from the UK government. Shipment will be completed by the end of this year.
> 
> The House of Representatives has expressed concern that the equipment, especially the wiretapping devices, could easily be abused during the run-up to the 2014 general election.
> 
> *&#8220;The procurement is part of efforts to modernize the Indonesian Military&#8217;s primary weapons defense system [Alutsista],&#8221; Commission I chairman Mahfudz Siddiq said on Sunday. &#8220;BAIS&#8217; existing intelligence equipment is definitely out-of-date and inadequate. However, we must warn the military not to misuse this stuff for activities beyond its mandate, especially now that we are moving closer to the elections,&#8221;*
> 
> Mahfudz urged the TNI to remain neutral in the election.
> 
> &#8220;Pak Moeldoko has promised us that the military will take a neutral stance [regarding the elections],&#8221; said Mahfudz, referring to newly installed TNI commander Gen. Moeldoko.
> 
> Commission I deputy chairman Tubagus Hasanuddin from the Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle (PDI-P) had earlier expressed similar concerns about the equipment.
> 
> &#8220;Commission I will closely monitor the use of the new intelligence equipment,&#8221; he said.
> 
> Hasanuddin, a retired two-star Army general, said Commission I, which oversees defense and foreign affairs, would set up a special team to monitor how BAIS would use the wiretapping devices in the months leading up to the 2014 elections.
> 
> Despite concerns, the procurement project won approval from the commission last year.
> 
> Defense Ministry Spokesman Brig. Gen. Sisriadi Iskandar confirmed that the new intelligence equipment was scheduled to arrive in the country by the end of this year.
> 
> Sisriadi, however, declined to comment on whether the shipment would include wiretapping devices.
> 
> *&#8220;Intelligence equipment can be many things. It could be unethical for me to elaborate because Law No. 14/008 forbids the release of information on intelligence activities to the public,&#8221; Sisriadi said.*
> 
> He gave assurances that the equipment would not be abused for political purposes.
> 
> &#8220;I do appreciate the concerns expressed by Commission I, which remind us to use the intelligence equipment with discretion. As our commander has stated, the military will be neutral in using what has been entrusted to us,&#8221; he said.
> 
> The revelation of the intelligence equipment purchase came in UK Export Finance&#8217;s annual report released on June 20 this year.
> 
> *The move drew criticism from the UK-based Jubilee Debt Campaign, a non-profit organization that promotes freedom from the slavery of unjust debts, stating on its website that the UK government had forced Indonesia, as well as other countries that received the loans, into greater debt without assessing the impact or the ability of the countries to repay.*
> 
> *According to the organization, Indonesia still owed the UK government £350 million ($560 million), mainly from arms sales to the regime of former president Soeharto*.
> 
> TNI to step up surveillance | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Pictures & Video about the Nahkoda Ragam

*Video:*
Corvette Docking - 30-07-13 - YouTube

*Pictures:*












Makasih Om Kopassus dr Skyscrapercity : Indonesia l Defense and Military Issued - Page 98 - SkyscraperCity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Makasih om Mengkom di Kaskus but memberitahu situs ini  

Kompilasi Foto-Foto TNI (Kegiatan-Tokoh-Sejarah-DLL) - Part 2 | Kaskus - The Largest Indonesian Community

Indonesian Defense Products during Indo-Defense 2008






> Indonesian built bolt-action, integrally suppressed pistol with buttstock, reminiscent of the British Welrod pistols of WWII. Caliber appeared to be 9x19mm.









> Indonesian built submachine gun appearing to be a 9x19mm weapon. It is a very lightweight and slim design.





> Likely a predecessor or early prototype of the PM2 SMG made by Pindad.









> Various literature labels this Indonesian pistol as the &#8220;PS1&#8221; or &#8220;PS-01 Serbu&#8221;, in the short case length, proprietary caliber 5.56x21mm. Some literature also referred to this as 5.56x23.5mm caliber. Little ballistic information could be found on this cartridge. Email: r&dsubdismatut@**********





> Fire a Miniature 5.56 bullets that can pierce through body armor.









> Mega-defence contractor Hanwah, Corp. from South Korea was displaying with a large setup of ammunition, hand grenades, mortar and cannon ammunition, fuzes, and rockets. (.









> From South Korea, the Chiron is a man-portable, fire-and-forget system that is day-night operational with full night vision capability. It has excellent IRCCM and a two color seeker, and can be linked with alert systems via radio. The missile has a high terminal velocity using dual thrust propulsion, and is designed to give ground forces a portable method to counter fixed wing aircraft, helicopters, UAV, and Cruise Missiles. (SADJ tried to gain more information on the Anti-Cruise Missile claim, more on that in a future issue if we can substantiate it.) www.lignex1.com/eng/product/product_main.html









> The Indonesian Technical Institute had a number of new designs on display, including this lightweight MAG58 mount.










> In the outdoor part of the exhibition, there was a concurrent airshow and displays of many vehicles that are standard in the Indonesian military or are being offered for sale by vendors. Some historical vehicles and howitzers were outside on display as well. One very popular event with visitors and their attending families was an APC (Armored Personnel Carrier) ride, with one lucky person per ride able to &#8220;man&#8221; the MK19 Mod 3 mounted on the ring mount. Live rounds were not provided, so spectator&#8217;s experience was limited to fantasy.



Link: http://sadefensejournal.com/wp/?p=365

& the Weird thing is I was there attending the exhibition, but I never saw anything like this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia receives last delivery of Sukhoi Flanker fighter jets, completing full squadron*
English.news.cn 2013-09-25 20:33:38 
by Abu Hanifah





*Indonesian Flankers during Pitch Black exercise 2012.*

*JAKARTA, Sept. 25 (Xinhua) -- Indonesia has received the last delivery of Sukhoi fighter jets it ordered from a Russian producer, thus turning its Sukhoi Flanker air superiority fighter jet fleet into one full squadron.*

The delivery of the last two Su-30 Mk2 planes took place on Wednesday in Indonesian air forces base of Hasanuddin, located in the capital city of South Sulawesi province, Makassar where the air forces' 11th squadron wing 5 is based.

Those two fighter jets were delivered in unassembled forms, transported by Antonov 124-100 from Russian city of Khabarovsk and made a stopover in the Philippines' Ninoy Aquino Manila airport.

With the last delivery of the Su-30 Mk2, Indonesia now has one full squadron of Flanker air superiority fighter jet fleet that consists of 16 Su-27 SKM and Su-30 Mk2 planes. Those planes were produced by Russian aviation industry of KNAPO (Komsomolsk-na Amure Aircraft Production Association).

Delivery of Sukhoi's Flankers fighter jet planes to Indonesia initially commenced in 2003, followed by further deliveries in 2009, 2010 and 2013.

Indonesia's Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro, who witnessed the last delivery of Sukhoi Su-30 Mk2 at the air forces' base, said that the nation has spent a total of 1.17 billion U.S. dollars to buy all of those 16 planes as well as on ammunitions, pilot training programs and logistic.

Purnomo said that funds to finance the procurement of those planes were allocated from state budget and foreign loans. According to Purnomo, procurement of those planes were conducted in different batch of contracts at different prices.

"Price in the initial procurement period was expensive. Due to technical specification of the plane, the prices have been different from time to time. We have been transparent in disclosing both the number of the procured planes and the prices," the minister was quoted by local media as saying.

Since the last batch of Su-30 Mk2 planes were delivered in unassembled form, it takes a week to assemble the planes into ready-to-fly form and six more days of waiting before their first flight tests be conducted, the Hasanuddin air forces base spokesperson Major Sus Mulyadi said.

He added that the assembling of those planes would be jointly conducted by Russian and Indonesian technicians at the air forces base's technical squadron facility.

All of those Sukhoi Flanker fighter jets would be stationed in Indonesian air forces' 11th air squadron in Makassar under the codename "The Thunders."

*Indonesia saw deliveries of other military planes designated for pilot training and light attack purposes in the last few weeks. Those planes, including Grob G120 TP-A and T 50 Golden Eagle planes, arrived at two of Indonesian air forces bases in Java.*

Those planes were ordered from Germany and South Korea with deliveries of one full squadron for each type of the plane expected to take place this year and next year respectively.

*The nation now is also expecting the delivery of 24 F-16 used fighter jets provided by the U.S. government as a grant to Indonesia. The air forces also expect delivery of four C130 Hercules military cargo planes granted by Australian government.*

Indonesia receives last delivery of Sukhoi Flanker fighter jets, completing full squadron - Xinhua | English.news.cn

*Indonesia mulls further procurement reforms*
Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
25 September 2013

Indonesia's Ministry of Defence (MoD) has outlined a requirement for improved management of military procurement programmes.

*Rachmad Lubis, head of the Indonesian MoD's Defence Facilities Agency, said on 25 September that the country's expanding military acquisition activities need to be supported by further investment in enhancing human resource (HR) competencies in order to ensure value for money and accountability.*

The statement coincided with the opening day of an MoD conference designed to expose MoD procurement officials to best practice methods highlighted by visiting Australian defence acquisition officers.

Lubis said that procurement methods that need to be enhanced in Indonesia include those that relate to financial management, negotiation techniques, project management, the drafting of contracts and quality management techniques.

Indonesia mulls further procurement reforms - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Flankers Ahoy!*

























Images from ARC (Angkasa Reader Community)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia Reveals Plan to Boost Defense*
By SP/Yeremia Sukoyo & SP/Robertus Wardi on 8:40 am September 27, 2013.
Category News





_A Russian-made Sukhoi SU-30 MK2 fighter jet is unloaded at the air force base in Makassar. (AFP Photo/Jalin)_

Makassar. The Indonesian Defense Force is set to receive an upgrade with plans to train more pilots and add eight new squadrons of fighter jets.

*&#8220;We hope that by 2024 we will have eight squadrons of fighter aircraft,&#8221; Air Chief Marshal Ida Bagus Putu Dunia said on Wednesday after receiving six Russian-made Sukhoi SU-30 MK2 fighter aircraft. Each squadron is expected to consist of 16 Sukhoi jets.*

Ida said the Sukhoi jets were sophisticated fighter aircraft that offered a high deterrent power, which will strengthen the Indonesian Air Force.

The deal on the Sukhois also came with an agreement to train pilots for Squadron 11 at Hasanuddin air base.

Sukhoi technology will also be upgraded regularly to keep up with the rapid technological development, Ida said.

&#8220;[We] have a sufficient number of pilots to operate them. But we are also preparing pilots for new fighter aircraft,&#8221; he said.

*Ida added that the military also hopes to replace its old F-5 Tiger fighter aircraft with aircraft that are more advanced both in terms of technology and weaponry.*

&#8220;We are looking at our options as it is important to find a more sophisticated replacement,&#8221; he said.

*The Hasanuddin airbase in Makassar will also be fully equipped with new weaponry, including munitions, the air marshal confirmed.*

Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro confirmed the government&#8217;s plan to replace its F-5 Tigers.

*He said that aside from the Sukhoi jets, the military had also received the delivery of one squadron of T-50s (Baby F-16s) from South Korea at the Iswahyudi military airbase in Madiun, East Java.*

*Meanwhile human rights activists have raised concerns over the government&#8217;s purchase of sophisticated spying equipment from United Kingdom-based company Gamma TSE, which has a history of supplying oppressive regimes.*

But Defense Ministry spokesman Brig. Gen. Sisriadi said the procurement of new intelligence devices was part of the government&#8217;s efforts to modernize its primary weaponry defense systems and that the devices were needed for exchanging information with Indonesia&#8217;s defense attaches across the world and to prevent them from being intercepted by irresponsible parties.

&#8220;We will use it only for strategic intelligence, not intelligence related to crimes, bank robberies or other [threats],&#8221; the defense minister said.

Indonesia Reveals Plan to Boost Defense - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Bali APEC Summit security Exercise*


*Indonesian Marines SF (Kopaska)[/SIZE]*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Bali APEC Summit security Exercise*

*Indonesian Secret Service and VVIP Security Forces exercise*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Indonesia Reveals Plan to Boost Defense*
> By SP/Yeremia Sukoyo & SP/Robertus Wardi on 8:40 am September 27, 2013.
> Category News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A Russian-made Sukhoi SU-30 MK2 fighter jet is unloaded at the air force base in Makassar. (AFP Photo/Jalin)_
> 
> Makassar. The Indonesian Defense Force is set to receive an upgrade with plans to train more pilots and add eight new squadrons of fighter jets.
> 
> *&#8220;We hope that by 2024 we will have eight squadrons of fighter aircraft,&#8221; Air Chief Marshal Ida Bagus Putu Dunia said on Wednesday after receiving six Russian-made Sukhoi SU-30 MK2 fighter aircraft. Each squadron is expected to consist of 16 Sukhoi jets.*
> 
> Ida said the Sukhoi jets were sophisticated fighter aircraft that offered a high deterrent power, which will strengthen the Indonesian Air Force.
> 
> The deal on the Sukhois also came with an agreement to train pilots for Squadron 11 at Hasanuddin air base.
> 
> Sukhoi technology will also be upgraded regularly to keep up with the rapid technological development, Ida said.
> 
> &#8220;[We] have a sufficient number of pilots to operate them. But we are also preparing pilots for new fighter aircraft,&#8221; he said.
> 
> *Ida added that the military also hopes to replace its old F-5 Tiger fighter aircraft with aircraft that are more advanced both in terms of technology and weaponry.*
> 
> &#8220;We are looking at our options as it is important to find a more sophisticated replacement,&#8221; he said.
> 
> *The Hasanuddin airbase in Makassar will also be fully equipped with new weaponry, including munitions, the air marshal confirmed.*
> 
> Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro confirmed the government&#8217;s plan to replace its F-5 Tigers.
> 
> *He said that aside from the Sukhoi jets, the military had also received the delivery of one squadron of T-50s (Baby F-16s) from South Korea at the Iswahyudi military airbase in Madiun, East Java.*
> 
> *Meanwhile human rights activists have raised concerns over the government&#8217;s purchase of sophisticated spying equipment from United Kingdom-based company Gamma TSE, which has a history of supplying oppressive regimes.*
> 
> But Defense Ministry spokesman Brig. Gen. Sisriadi said the procurement of new intelligence devices was part of the government&#8217;s efforts to modernize its primary weaponry defense systems and that the devices were needed for exchanging information with Indonesia&#8217;s defense attaches across the world and to prevent them from being intercepted by irresponsible parties.
> 
> &#8220;We will use it only for strategic intelligence, not intelligence related to crimes, bank robberies or other [threats],&#8221; the defense minister said.
> 
> Indonesia Reveals Plan to Boost Defense - The Jakarta Globe



24 F-16 and if Indonesia get 8 squadrons of other fighter jets may be sukhoi 30 than that will be good

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia, US Deepen Defense Ties Amid Exercises and Arms Deals*
Sep. 30, 2013 - 06:52PM | 
By TIARMA SIBORO | 





_Indonesian and Australian antiterror troops 'take over' a tanker ship Sept. 13 during a joint counterterrorism exercise at the Indonesia Peace and Security Center in Sentul, Bogor-West Java. (Agence France-Presse)_

*JAKARTA &#8212; US and Indonesian military ties are growing as evidenced by US participation in the recent US-Indonesian joint-funded Coun*terterrorism Exercise (CTX) held Sept. 5-13 at Indonesia&#8217;s peacekeeping forces training center in Sentul, West Java.*

Participants included all special operations forces of the 10 Association of Southeast Asian Nations member countries, plus eight counterpart states: the US, Australia, New Zealand, Japan, South Korea, China, India and Russia.

However, Indonesia&#8217;s best special operations force, the infamous Kopassus, was excluded from participating in the CTX due to past US complaints about human rights abuses by the unit during the 1999 East Timor crisis, in which civilians were murdered, kidnapped and tortured.

The Indonesian National Armed Forces (TNI) is implementing military modernization efforts, but excluding Kopassus remains a problem, experts say. The TNI suffered from the US arms embargo after the 1999 crisis. The Kopassus are the best trained and disciplined unit within TNI, and exclusion from training opportunities by the US will be difficult.

The US allowed the Kopassus to attend the CTX, but only as observers. The CTX was divided into several programs, including a tabletop exercise, practical exercise, discussions, information sharing and special simulation.

&#8220;Kopassus, just like US special operations, operates according to rule of law and under the direct control by civilian authorities,&#8221; said US Army Col. Mike Lwin, with Special Operations Command-Pacific, who led the US team to the CTX. &#8220;We know there are some problems in the past, and there are some processes that we are working through on both sides, but I think in general, we look forward to increase engagement over the future in accordance with our political direction with Kopassus. We see the need for increased relationships, and we are moving there. But we take guidance, of course, from our civilian leaders.&#8221;

Though planning for the CTX began in April 2012, a Kopassus source said the decision to exclude the elite unit from the tabletop exercise was made only days before the event officially kicked off. The tabletop exercise was fully funded by the US military.

In the wake of humanitarian assistance and disaster relief operations that followed the tsunami in Indonesia&#8217;s Aceh province in 2004, the US reviewed its restriction on arms sales and military cooperation with Indonesia. The US imposed the restriction after the Indonesian government failed to stop violence from taking place in East Timor amid the 1999 referendum for independence.

The revision was implemented in stages, first by lifting the embargo on US sales of non-lethal equipment. Contemporary threats &#8212; including terrorism and the rise in tension in the South China Sea &#8212; were part of the US motivation for change.

&#8220;Respecting the rule of law is a must, and countering terrorism should not be left alone to the hand of legal enforcers as it requires total response from all elements of the nation,&#8221; Indonesian Deputy Defense Minister Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin told Defense News. &#8220;We could achieve success in countering terrorism if we are able to deeply understand the philosophic and universal principle of terrorism, which has now been able to develop its modus operandi, ranging from the low-level to the high-level intensity.&#8221;

During his recent visit to Indonesia, US Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel announced the US plan to sell a fleet of AH-64E Apache attack helicopters to the Indonesian Army for $500 million. As part of the package, the US also will offer training to Indonesian pilots on tactics, techniques and procedures for operating the Apache. The TNI expects to receive the first two Apaches by 2014, with final delivery by 2019.

In 2011, the US agreed to sell 24 used F-16 Block 25 fighter aircraft for US $700 million. As part of the deal, the US will upgrade the fighter jets to Block 52, to include supplying 18 air-to-ground missiles and 36 captive air training missiles.

The two squadrons of F-16s will join 16 Russian-made Sukhoi fighters &#8212; eight Su-27s and eight Su-30s &#8212; for the Indonesian Air Force. Another squadron of South Korean-built T-50 Golden Eagle trainer jets is scheduled to arrive in 2014.

The Indonesian Navy is also undergoing modernization. Next year, the Indonesian Marine Corps will receive light patrol vessels, amphibious tanks and rockets. Two South Korean-made Chang Bongo-class submarines are slated to arrive next year, followed by a joint project with Indonesia&#8217;s state-owned PT Penataran Angkatan Laut (PT PAL) to produce a similar type of submarine as part of technology transfer agreement with South Korea.

The submarines&#8217; technology is an upgrade from the German-designed HDW 209 and 214 types.

Indonesia requires more than just three submarines to safeguard its maritime coasts and exclusive economic zone. The Malacca Strait is one of the busiest waterways in the world. An ideal number of submarines for Indonesia would be 18 to 24 vessels.

On Sept. 24, the Indonesian Army began receiving German-made Leopard main battle tanks. The Indonesian Army has purchased 104 Leopard tanks and 50 Marder infantry fighting vehicles and other assorted vehicles from Germany.

The Indonesian government has decided to modernize its weaponry systems by allocating a budget of no less than 57 trillion rupiahs (US $5 billion) during the 2010-2014 fiscal period out of 156 trillion rupiahs allocated for the defense sector during the period.

Indonesia has pursued two mechanisms for procurement &#8212; imports and domestic development. Apart from PT PAL, Indonesia also has PT Pindad, a state-owned arms producer, and PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI), which produces military aircraft. A number of aircraft for the Indonesian Air Force has come through the cooperation with PT DI, such as the Bell 412 helicopter, Bolcow 105 and Cassa 212.

For the Army, PT Pindad has supplied handguns and rifles.

The company also provides ammunition for small-caliber weapons as well as an armored vehicle, the six-wheel Panser APS.

Indonesia, US Deepen Defense Ties Amid Exercises and Arms Deals | Defense News | defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

*Indonesia intends to purchase 112 Sukhoi fighters by 2024*
Russian Aviaton » Tuesday October 1, 2013 12:29 MSK

Indonesian Ministry of Defense (MoD) intends to form eight squadrons operating Sukhoi fighters by 2024. Each squadron will operate 16 jets, Lenta.ru reports with reference to Jakarta Globe. It was stated by the Indonesian Air Force Commander, Ida Bagus Putu Dunia.

The Indonesian air forces have already taken delivery of 16 Su-27SK/SKM and Su-30MK/MK2 jets (the last two fighters were delivered to Indonesia in early September 2013). In other words Indonesia may purchase up to 112 new jets over the next decade.

Mr. Dunia did not unveil any dates for signing the contracts for delivery of the abovementioned vehicles. Indonesian Minister of Defense, Purnomo Yusgiantoro, said in early March that the MoD intends to purchase additional batch of Sukhoi fighters. It is expected that this batch will comprise 16 new Russian-produced fighters. About $15 billion will be spent on purchase of these fighters along with 17 patrol ships, three frigates, a number of main battle tanks and missiles.

Indonesia intends to purchase 112 Sukhoi fighters by 2024 - News - Russian Aviation - RUAVIATION.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

ready to parade

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

> L-R: Brunei Navy ship KDB Darulaman, Indonesian Navy ship KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda and Malaysian Navy ship KD Jebat steam in company during multi-national exercises in the Eastern Australian Exercise Area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Prepping for TNI B'day on 5th October 2013 *









































To see MORE Pictures click the link here:[Galeri] Gladi HUT TNI - 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

*Completion of CN 235-220MPA for Patmar (Maritime Patrol) by PT Dirgantara Indonesia*
Created on Wednesday, 02 October 2013 10:36

3 days before the anniversary of the military, the Navy get a special gift. CN-authorized operation namely 235-220 Patmar Puspenerbal orders made &#8203;&#8203;by PT. Indonesian Aerospace. Wednesday morning, Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro officially handed over to the patrol plane Navy. Furthermore, CN-235 Patmar will join the 800 Air Squadron.
















Kado Untuk Puspenerbal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Korea delivering T-50i trainers to Indonesia*
Published By United Press International





_SEOUL, Oct. 2 (UPI) -- Korea Aerospace Industries has begun delivering its T-50i supersonic jet trainer/light multirole fighter to Indonesia under a $400 million sales deal._

The T-50i Golden Eagle was developed by Korea Aerospace Industries with Lockheed Martin. It entered active service with the Republic of Korea Air Force in 2005.

The aircraft has a maximum speed of 1,100 mph at an altitude of 10,000 feet, a range of 1,150 miles and a service ceiling of 48,000 feet. It is armed with a 20mm cannon and can carry a variety of missiles.

*Indonesia ordered 16 of the aircraft*

KAI said the first delivery took place last month, with the aircraft flying to Indonesia via Taiwan and the Philippines. When deliveries are completed by the end of this year, a total of eight flights -- of two aircraft per flight -- will have taken place.

Indonesia is KAI's first foreign customer for the Golden Eagle.

Korea delivering T-50i trainers to Indonesia - UPI.com

more to come

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Korea delivering T-50i trainers to Indonesia*
> Published By United Press International
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SEOUL, Oct. 2 (UPI) -- Korea Aerospace Industries has begun delivering its T-50i supersonic jet trainer/light multirole fighter to Indonesia under a $400 million sales deal._
> 
> The T-50i Golden Eagle was developed by Korea Aerospace Industries with Lockheed Martin. It entered active service with the Republic of Korea Air Force in 2005.
> 
> The aircraft has a maximum speed of 1,100 mph at an altitude of 10,000 feet, a range of 1,150 miles and a service ceiling of 48,000 feet. It is armed with a 20mm cannon and can carry a variety of missiles.
> 
> *Indonesia ordered 16 of the aircraft*
> 
> KAI said the first delivery took place last month, with the aircraft flying to Indonesia via Taiwan and the Philippines. When deliveries are completed by the end of this year, a total of eight flights -- of two aircraft per flight -- will have taken place.
> 
> Indonesia is KAI's first foreign customer for the Golden Eagle.
> 
> Korea delivering T-50i trainers to Indonesia - UPI.com
> 
> more to come


The Version which Indonesia is getting can it fire missiles and weapons @nufix


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> The Version which Indonesia is getting can it fire missiles and weapons @nufix



any credible source? 

As far as I know, the T50i can't fire missiles because it is not yet equipped with weapon pods and pylons which will be in different contract, it depends on what type of missile will Indonesia put on those planes. The same thing goes to every plane that is just being rolled out from manufacturing sites.

Beside, the T50 is a trainer, it doesn't come with weapon pods but can be fitted. Our hawks are also trainer, but later equipped with weapon sensors, pylons, and pods.


----------



## copasi

which do Indonesia need more? Milgem or Sigma?


----------



## nufix

copasi said:


> which do Indonesia need more? Milgem or Sigma?


Sigma, manufacturing of Frigate version of SIGMA class is undergoing.


----------



## nufix

*PASPAMPRES (Indonesian Secret Services) APEC 2013 in Bali*


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* SBY Promises Better Weapons as Military Celebrates Anniversary*
By SP/Robertus Wardi on 4:04 pm October 5, 2013.





_Soldiers march in Central Jakarta to commemorate the 68th anniversary of the Indonesian armed forces. In honor of the occasions, President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono promised better weapons for all branches of the military. (JG Photo/Dhana Kencana)_

At a celebration to commemorate the 68th anniversary of Indonesias military, President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono promised to provide better weapons and equipment in upcoming months and years.

In the near future, by the end of next year, and then continuously in the following years, our primary weaponry defense system [Alutsista] will be significantly improved, he said at the event, which was held at Halim Perdana Kusuma airport in East Jakarta.

*Yudhoyono said he would invest in tanks, armored personnel carriers, air defense missiles, antitank missiles, helicopters and ammunition.*

*He also said he would provide the navy with new warships and amphibious vehicles, and he promised to obtain new aircraft for the air force, including search and rescue helicopters, Lockeed Hercules C130 H transport planes, &#8234;Embraer EMB 314 Super Tucano&#8236; fighers and 24 Lockheed Martin F-16 fighters.*

All of this should be accompanied with the effort to increase the skill, readiness and toughness of our soldiers, who will use more complete, sophisticated and modern weapons systems, he said.

Yudhoyono said the government would develop the domestic defense industry to the point that it could cooperate with other countries to produce high quality weapons for the Indonesian military.

Not long from now, some national industries will independently provide the needed defense systems, including weapons, ammunition, communications devices, medical equipments, war vehicles, war ship, helicopters and war planes, he said.

SBY Promises Better Weapons as Military Celebrates Anniversary - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

Congrats to Indonesia on its programs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## copasi

nufix said:


> Sigma, manufacturing of Frigate version of SIGMA class is undergoing.



I think your country need 30 of these to replace the old one.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Weapons systems, professional strength must be built together: President*

Sat, October 5 2013 19:47 |






_ "All efforts made to modernise the weapons systems should be coupled with increasing the professional skills of military personnel, as well as their readiness and ability to use modern equipment," President Yudhoyono said. _


Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono has requested Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI)`s soldiers to improve their skills, at the same time that the country modernises its weapon systems.

*"All efforts made to modernise the weapons systems should be coupled with increasing the professional skills of military personnel, as well as their readiness and ability to use modern equipment," President Yudhoyono said here on Saturday.*

*The President stated that over the past several years the government had been working to improve the quality of the main weapon systems used by TNI`s three forces: the Army, Navy and Air Force.*

*"We continue to carry out (improvement) for the TNI so that it will continue to do its jobs. We will also try to meet the need for main weapon systems in order to reach the required minimum essential strength. Through cooperation in the defense industry with friendly countries, God willing, our main weapon system in the near future will increase significantly," the president said.*

In the face of increasing challenges, the TNI soldiers` abilities and readiness must also be increased.

In the near future, a number of main weapon systems for the Army, such as main battle tanks, arms, transport helicopters, combat helicopters and other equipment, will be delivered.

Also, the Air Force will be equipped with 24 F16 fighter jets, Super Tucano planes and T-50 training aircraft.

Meanwhile, the Navy, the president said, will receive corvette war ships, destroyers, maritime patrol frigate missiles and multi-barrel tactical rockets.

Recently, Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said that the Indonesian Air Force will be able to operate 18 new Grob G120TP-A training aircraft, bought from Germany, by 2014.

"We had ordered 18 Grob aircraft and have received four of the training aircraft in Yogyakarta," Yusgiantoro revealed, following a handover ceremony held at the Adisutjipto Airbase last month.

The second stage of deliveries will include six Grob aircraft and is to be completed by the end of 2013, with the remaining eight training aircraft to be delivered to the TNI AU by as early as 2014.

Yusgiantoro further stated that the 18 Grob aircraft will replace several older training aircraft, such as the AS-202B Bravo and T-34C Charlie.

The price of the 18 Grob Aircraft is US$72 million, which is part of the TNI AU program aimed at renewing the main weaponry systems, including training aircraft.

"The training aircraft procurement is part of the implementation of an Indonesia-Germany MoU, which proposed the renewal of the main weaponry systems of TNI AU," Yusgiantoro said.

The new Grob aircraft will also enhance the Education Squadron of the 101 Adisutjipto air base.

The TNI AU has ordered 18 Grob aircraft, based on the needs of strategic and tactical programs aimed at defending Indonesian sovereignty.

"The renewal of the training aircraft is included in the TNI strength development program, which was designed to be carried out over 15 years. Given these additional 18 training aircraft, the TNI AU will now have significantly more power," Yusgiantoro said.(*)

Weapons systems, professional strength must be built together: President - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

looks like Indonesia is doing well, in both economics and military. Not too bad!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

nufix said:


> *Indonesia intends to purchase 112 Sukhoi fighters by 2024*
> ...
> The Indonesian air forces have already taken delivery of 16 Su-27SK/SKM and Su-30MK/MK2 jets (the last two fighters were delivered to Indonesia in early September 2013). In other words Indonesia may purchase up to 112 new jets over the next decade.


Su-30 is a good choice.


----------



## nufix

*Weekend Bonus: Indonesian Military Gals in Military 68th Jubilee 2013*

Thanks to JMP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

copasi said:


> I think your country need 30 of these to replace the old one.



I think our country need more heavier Surface combatant ships such as Heavy Fregate like DZP, Admiral Ghorskov Class or FREMM and Destroyer like Sovremmeny or Slava Class


----------



## copasi

madokafc said:


> I think our country need more heavier Surface combatant ships such as Heavy Fregate like DZP, Admiral Ghorskov Class or FREMM and Destroyer like Sovremmeny or Slava Class



This should be in another program, at the moment, you need sigma to replace some old ships used for about 30years old

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Military Upgrades Coming Soon, President Promises*
By Robertus Wardi on 12:30 pm October 6, 2013.


The Indonesian military will continue to replace outdated equipment and add new hardware to adequately defend the nation, President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono vowed at a commemoration of the armed forces&#8217; 68th anniversary.

&#8220;Our defense hardware&#8217;s capability will significantly increase [from now on],&#8221; he told the gathering soldiers at Halim Perdana Kusumah Air Force Base in East Jakarta on Saturday before leaving for the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation summit in Bali.

However, he warned the military, or TNI, to stay out of politics and maintain neutrality in the next year&#8217;s elections.

&#8220;Next year, we will have legislative and presidential elections. I order the TNI to stay neutral. Make sure that the TNI only serves the nation&#8217;s interests, and aspires only to protect the nation from outside attacks, and keep the [territorial] integrity of our country,&#8221; he said.

The president praised the military for neutrality during the country&#8217;s democratic transition after the 1998 collapse of the New Order, when the military was heavily involved in politics.

He pledged that the military would soon see long-needed upgrades.

The president noted that the Army already maintained several units of battle tanks, armored vehicles, cannons, air defense missiles, anti-tank missiles and a multiple-launch rocket system, as well as transportation and attack helicopters.

Meanwhile, the Navy is equipped with corvettes, a battle ship with missiles, frigates, amphibious tanks and a tactical multiple-launch rocket system, he said.

The Air Force possesses two dozen F-16s, a small squadron of Sukhoi-27s fighter jets, several Super Tucano light attack propeller aircraft, and a set of T-50 training jets.

The president did not comment on these military systems&#8217; present state of readiness.

&#8220;All these equipment upgrades must be accompanied by improvement in skills, readiness and better resilience of our troops. They are the ones who will operate the increasingly sophisticated equipment,&#8221; he said.

Indonesia&#8217;s defense readiness has lagged in recent years, as economic problems prevented the country from maintaining or upgrading its military equipment.

Indonesia also suffered a setback when the Unites States cut off its long-running program of assistance to the Indonesian military in 1999 as a result of widespread human rights violations in East Timor. The US dropped the last of its restrictions on military assistance in 2010.

Yudhoyono slashed defense purchases during his first term to free up money for economic and social policies, but later increased the defense spending in the wake of the domestic criticism and the repeal of the US defense assistance ban.

Defense comprises the largest share of government spending at Rp 83 trillion ($7.65 billion) this year, up from Rp 77.7 trillion in 2013. Yudhoyono said in August that he had requested more money in the military&#8217;s budget &#8220;to improve the readiness and reliability of the TNI in safeguarding territorial sovereignty, in executing defensive tasks of the state during peace-time, and in participating in maintaining world peace.&#8221;

Indonesia announced it would buy eight Apache attack helicopters from the for $500 million during an August visit by US Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel.

Under a separate deal with Germany, Indonesia is also due to receive more than 100 used Leopard 2A6 battle tanks.

Human rights watchers have expressed concerned about what the helicopters and tanks could be used for.

&#8220;Given the government&#8217;s poor track record on human rights in Papua, the [Leopard tank] could be used as a tool of repression,&#8221; the Indonesian Coalition of Civil Society said at the time in a statement.

Jakarta is also in talks with China to jointly produce C-705 anti-ship missiles.

Both moves have raised concerns among neighboring countries and allies.

Defense analysts say Indonesia is relying on a diversification strategy for defense technology, as Chinese and Western-allied countries compete for business and favor.

TNI officials say regardless of the politics of procurement, diversification guarantees the best deal for weapons and defense systems, and benefits Indonesia&#8217;s 400,000 active-duty soldiers.

The government has also announced it will jointly produce three submarines and KFX/IFX fighter jets with South Korea, as well as eight corvettes with Dutch shipbuilder Damen Schelde.

Indonesia will also increase the number of F-16 fighter jets on order from the US to 36, in addition to six C-130H cargo planes from Australia.

Yudhoyono said Indonesia wanted to cooperate with other countries on joint production, rather than buy hardware, in a bid to boost the domestic defense industry and benefit from technology transfers.

&#8220;In the near future, a number of local companies will be able to produce defense equipment we need on their own, including helicopters, communication devices, tanks, warships and fighter jets,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;Without new equipment, we&#8217;ll be left behind by our neighbors in Southeast Asia,&#8221; former Army chief of staff Pramono Edhie Wibowo said.

Military Upgrades Coming Soon, President Promises - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*4 foreign aircraft forced down by RI Air Force in 2013*
Andi Hajramurni, The Jakarta Post, Makassar | Archipelago | Mon, October 07 2013, 10:45 AM





_Papua New Guinea aircraft._

The Indonesian Air Force Operations Command (Koopsau) II forced four foreign aircraft to land in the first nine months of 2013 for entering Indonesian airspace without permission.

*Koopsau II commander Vice Marshal Agus Supriatna revealed the information on Saturday on the sidelines of a ceremony to commemorate the Indonesian Military&#8217;s (TNI) 68th anniversary at the Sultan Hasanuddin Air Force Base just outside Makassar, South Sulawesi.*

*Agus, however, declined to elaborate from which countries the aircraft were from.*

*He said one was forced down in Balikpapan, East Kalimantan, although the aircraft was later released after meeting all the requirements.*

Agus said Koopsau II covered a vast region that was prone to foreign airplanes trespassing without proper documents.

*Koopsau II oversees roughly two-thirds of Indonesian airspace ranging from Central Java to Papua.*

*He added that Koopsau II was always alert and ready to intercept foreign aircraft trespassing into Indonesian airspace, but admitted Koopsau II did not have a sufficient military capability to oversee the vast region.*

&#8220;We do not yet have the ideal number of major weapon systems to guard the vast airspace under our authority, but we do our utmost to guard it,&#8221; he said.

*He also thanked the government for giving more weapon systems to the Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU) such as jet fighters and other weapons systems.*

Sultan Hasanuddin houses the TNI AU&#8217;s fifth Wing, which oversees the fifth and 11th squadrons.

The fifth Squadron is a maritime surveillance squadron equipped with US-made Boeing 737-2x9 Surveiller and Indonesian-made CN-235 Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA).

The 11th Squadron houses the Russian-made Sukhoi Su-27/30 Flanker. On Sept. 24, the Indonesian government officially received the last two double-seater Su-30 MK2s. In total, the squadron numbers 16 Su-27/30s.

The Flankers were initially scheduled to perform at Sultan Hasanuddin to commemorate the TNI&#8217;s 68th anniversary.

A last minute order, however, saw them perform a flyover at Halim in East Jakarta.

*Sultan Hasanuddin is the easternmost air force base that has its own squadron. There are no squadrons in Maluku and Papua, while other major islands in Indonesia have at least one squadron capable of conducting air patrols.*

*Previously, Koopsau II forced down a Cessna 208 at Sepinggang Air Force Base for violating Indonesian airspace in September 2012, and a Pakistan International Airlines Boeing 737-300 in March 2011.*

*In 2011, there was a diplomatic row with Papua New Guinea after two Flankers shadowed an aircraft carrying deputy prime minister Belden Namah on Nov. 29, 2011, for allegedly entering Indonesian airspace without the proper documentation.*

4 foreign aircraft forced down by RI Air Force in 2013 | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

madokafc said:


> I think our country need more heavier Surface combatant ships such as Heavy Fregate like DZP, Admiral Ghorskov Class or FREMM and *Destroyer *like Sovremmeny or Slava Class


why not opt for Aegis destroyers? though such vessels cost a bit more.


----------



## Fsjal

Viet said:


> why not opt for Aegis destroyers? though such vessels cost a bit more.



Too expensive. Indonesia should go for Sovremmeny class or Type 052C class. 

Also, Aegis destroyers have to be properly maintained, since they are hi tech.


----------



## Nike

Viet said:


> why not opt for Aegis destroyers? though such vessels cost a bit more.



Aegis is a little bit out of way, since Indonesia are not in US close rings like Japan or South Korea. It is all about political matter, but financially and technologically Indonesia can afford and operate one or two destroyer like Sovremmeny Class or even Arleigh Burke class.


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> I think our country need more heavier Surface combatant ships such as Heavy Fregate like DZP, Admiral Ghorskov Class or FREMM and Destroyer like Sovremmeny or Slava Class



Yes and you need more missiles including cruise missiles and destroyers which can carry lot of them and also many more squadrons of fighter jets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

> *Indonesian military chief starts 3-day Manila visit*
> By Frances Mangosing
> INQUIRER.net
> 6:53 pm | Thursday, October 10th, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Indonesias military chief General Moeldoko pays a courtesy call to Armed Forces of the Philippines chief General Emmanuel Bautista on Thursday at the General Headquarters Camp Aguinaldo. He is on a goodwill visit to the country from October 9 to 11. Photo from AFP Public Affairs_
> 
> *MANILA, Philippines  Indonesias military chief is in the Philippines for a three-day visit.*
> 
> General Moeldoko, commander-in-chief of Tentara Nacional Indonesia (Indonesian Defense Forces), paid a courtesy call to Defense Secretary Voltaire Gazmin and Armed Forces of the Philippines General Emmanuel Bautista on Thursday at Camp Aguinaldo.
> 
> Military spokesman Lt. Col. Ramon Zagala said his visit was part of a tradition of military chiefs among Asean counterparts.
> 
> He will be in the country from October 9 to 11.
> 
> Read more: Indonesian military chief starts 3-day Manila visit | Inquirer Global Nation
> Follow us: @inquirerdotnet on Twitter | inquirerdotnet on Facebook



The plane finally arrived 


> *Indonesia receives first CN-235 patrol aircraft*
> Oct. 10, 2013
> | 6:01 AM
> JAKARTA, Oct. 10 (UPI) -- The Indonesian navy took delivery of the first of three CN-235 maritime patrol aircraft from state aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia.
> 
> The handover was made at the PTDI facility in Bandung, in West Java province on the island of Java, The Jakarta Post reported.
> 
> Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said the aircraft will be used to patrol for people-smuggling boats carrying illegal migrants headed for waters around Australia's Indian Ocean territory of Christmas Island.
> 
> The navy operates the smaller NC-212 MP aircraft, also made by PTDI at its facility in Bandung, the Post said.
> 
> PTDI President Budi Santoso said the order showed the trust in and support for the manufacturer's products.
> 
> "We have replied with hard work and commitment by producing quality aircraft that are on time and on budget," Budi said.
> 
> The Post also reported Purnomo said the ministry needed at least 54 NC-212s and 21 CN-235s, while Adm. Marsetio, the navy's chief of staff, said the aircraft would be procured by 2024.
> 
> PTDI will deliver the next CN-235 in December and the third aircraft in February next year.
> 
> The Indonesian Ministry of Defense signed the $80 million deal in December 2009 off the back of a strategic planning review.
> 
> Spanish aircraft maker EADS CASA -- Construcciones Aeronauticas SA -- and PTDI formed a joint venture, Aircraft Technology -- AirTech -- to develop the CN-235 aircraft in two variants for civil and military use. The original design was for military transport and as a regional airliner.
> 
> A report in Defense Industry Daily at the time of the signing in 2009 said the aircraft will be fitted with Thales' AMASCOS mission control system.
> 
> AMASCOS subsystems include Thales/EADS Ocean Master Mk II search radar, thermal imaging from Thales, Elettronica's ALR 733 radar warning receiver and CAE's AN/ASQ-508 magnetic anomaly detection system.
> 
> The aircraft also comes with either MBDA's AM-39 Exocet missiles or Raytheon's Mk 46 light torpedoes.
> 
> The high-wing aircraft has two General Electric CT&-9C3 turboprop engines and Trimble TNL7900 Omega global positioning system and a Northrop Grumman-built LN92 ring laser gyroscope inertial navigation system.
> 
> The first flight of the CN-235 was in 1983 with first operational use in 1988. The main buyer has been Turkey, picking up 61 aircraft. Other buyers of large numbers have been the air forces of Spain and the Republic of Korea.
> 
> In March last year, the South Korean coast guard received its fourth and last CN-235 ordered from PTDI.
> 
> Read more: Indonesia receives first of three CN-235 patrol aircraft from PTDI - UPI.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Tarantula's Stings*





_*TNI-AD Tarantula practice fire with live rounds. (all photo : Pussenkav TNI-AD)*_





_*Smorgasbord of Munitions: APFSDS-T (Armor Piercing Fin Stabilised Discarding Sabot-Tracer), HEAT (High Explosive Anti Tank), HE-T, dan Canister (anti personnel)*_









*Fire Away!: Tarantulas firing at a far away targets*









*HESH: The practice used HESH (High Explosive Squash Head) rounds made in Belgium.*





_*Instructor is Instructing: The Tarantula's Cockerill MK-3 is world famous for its low recoil. *_

Sengatan sang Laba-Laba

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Yes and you need more missiles including cruise missiles and destroyers which can carry lot of them and also many more squadrons of fighter jets



Actually Today we dont have any enemy in our region, but regarding the expansion of our military hardware, it should be in line with our economic perspective and threat. We want to make the important hardware just like cruise missile and fighter jets, so we dont make to many import that can suffer our trade account 

So, we are quite patience to see C-705 being produce here in Indonesia, not only just assembling. It can be much cheaper if it is produced in Indonesia. And about the fighter....I think we should wait for KFX/IFX...and for the mean time, 34 F-16 and 16 Su-27/30 is enough (2016)....and maybe our military will buy another16 Su-35 if other South East Asian countries try to add 4,5 generation fighter like Typoon, F-15 SE or Rafale. But hundreds of import fighter is just wasting money, ...........Our military advances should be in line with our defense industry advances...If this can be happen....dont blame us if we become so aggressive again


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Actually Today we dont have any enemy in our region, but regarding the expansion of our military hardware, it should be in line with our economic perspective and threat. We want to make the important hardware just like cruise missile and fighter jets, so we dont make to many import that can suffer our trade account
> 
> So, we are quite patience to see C-705 being produce here in Indonesia, not only just assembling. It can be much cheaper if it is produced in Indonesia. And about the fighter....I think we should wait for KFX/IFX...and for the mean time, 34 F-16 and 16 Su-27/30 is enough (2016)....and maybe our military will buy another16 Su-35 if other South East Asian countries try to add 4,5 generation fighter like Typoon, F-15 SE or Rafale. But hundreds of import fighter is just wasting money, ...........Our military advances should be in line with our defense industry advances...If this can be happen....dont blame us if we become so aggressive again



As an Indonesian member i don't agree, "why" if you ask me?

Indonesia need more reliable and stronger military posture to defend her vast territories and their ever increasing trade lane in International water. Stronger military posture can be used as bargaining chips when you doing some diplomacy stuff with other countries and can be used as security guarantee for your people that your military can do their important task which is to guarding Indonesia Independence and National Interest abroad. 

And like the Zarvan said, Indonesian Air Force is Quite Puny, lack in tech stuff and too small if we compare with other Air Forces such as Vietnam, Singapore, India, South Korea and Australia. And i think eight operational Jet Fighter Squadrons is still not enough to defends Indonesia vast territories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> As an Indonesian member i don't agree, "why" if you ask me?
> 
> Indonesia need more reliable and stronger military posture to defend her vast territories and their ever increasing trade lane in International water. Stronger military posture can be used as bargaining chips when you doing some diplomacy stuff with other countries and can be used as security guarantee for your people that your military can do their important task which is to guarding Indonesia Independence and National Interest abroad.
> 
> And like the Zarvan said, Indonesian Air Force is Quite Puny, lack in tech stuff and too small if we compare with other Air Forces such as Vietnam, Singapore, India, South Korea and Australia. And i think eight operational Jet Fighter Squadrons is still not enough to defends Indonesia vast territories.


Completely agree you need at least 250 fighter jets of 4.5 generation and at least 250 MBT tank and several hundred anti tank vechiles just like one japan just introduced and with 36 frigates and destroyers along with 18 submarines and many more missiles boats that is the size off forces which Indonesia should have


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Completely agree you need at least 250 fighter jets of 4.5 generation and at least 250 MBT tank and several hundred anti tank vechiles just like one japan just introduced and with 36 frigates and destroyers along with 18 submarines and many more missiles boats that is the size off forces which Indonesia should have



Is there any threat to Indonesia? 250 MBTs? maybe light tanks... heavy or big MBTs like AK-I,T-90 etc arent even suitable for their terrain... etc etc..


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Is there any threat to Indonesia? 250 MBTs? maybe light tanks... heavy or big MBTs like AK-I,T-90 etc arent even suitable for their terrain... etc etc..


Sir this region is volatile with china growing japan and other countries having tension with each other this area is always under threat and either you become a strong force or get ready to get your *** kicked by every second country


----------



## Zarvan

@madokafc other Indonesian members Indonesia should go for these type of Anti Tanks Vehicles this wills suit their terrain


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*During APEC 2013*

With thanks to Vor033 from MP. Net :http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/showthread.php?230754-Today-s-Photos-Thursday-September-26th-2013






> Indonesian military personnel line up during security preparations on September 26, 2013 in Denpasar, Bali, Indonesia. Indonesian military and police personel are making security preparations ahead of the 2013 APEC Leaders Summit, to be held from 1-8 October 2013.









> Indonesian soldiers look on during security preparations on September 26, 2013 in Denpasar, Bali, Indonesia. Indonesian military and police personel are making security preparations ahead of the 2013 APEC Leaders Summit, to be held from 1-8 October 2013.









> An Indonesian soldier drives an armored vehicle on September 26, 2013 in Denpasar, Bali, Indonesia. Indonesian military and police personnel are making security preparations ahead of the 2013 APEC Leaders Summit, to be held from 1-8 October 2013.









> Indonesian soldiers look on during security preparations on September 26, 2013 in Denpasar, Bali, Indonesia. Indonesian military and police personel are making security preparations ahead of the 2013 APEC Leaders Summit, to be held from 1-8 October 2013.









> Indonesian police personnel prepare their armored vehicles during security preparations on September 26, 2013 in Denpasar, Bali, Indonesia. Indonesian military and police personel are making security preparations ahead of the 2013 APEC Leaders Summit, to be held from 1-8 October 2013.









> An Indonesian soldier drives an armored vehicle on September 26, 2013 in Denpasar, Bali, Indonesia. Indonesian military and police personel are making security preparations ahead of the 2013 APEC Leaders Summit, to be held from 1-8 October 2013.









> Indonesian soldiers prepare weapons during security preparations on September 26, 2013 in Denpasar, Bali, Indonesia. Indonesian military and police personel are making security preparations ahead of the 2013 APEC Leaders Summit, to be held from 1-8 October 2013.









> Indonesian military personnel line up during security preparations on September 26, 2013 in Denpasar, Bali, Indonesia. Indonesian military and police personel are making security preparations ahead of the 2013 APEC Leaders Summit, to be held from 1-8 October 2013.









> People photograph an Indonesian Military helicopter after security preparations on September 26, 2013 in Denpasar, Bali, Indonesia. Indonesian military and police personel are making security preparations ahead of the 2013 APEC Leaders Summit, to be held from 1-8 October 2013.









> Indonesian soldiers salute during security preparations on September 26, 2013 in Denpasar, Bali, Indonesia. Indonesian military and police personel are making security preparations ahead of the 2013 APEC Leaders Summit, to be held from 1-8 October 2013.



*Continue...*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

> A Hindu Balinese priest sprinkles holy water on Indonesia soldiers during security preparations on September 26, 2013 in Denpasar, Bali, Indonesia. Indonesian military and police personel are making security preparations ahead of the 2013 APEC Leaders Summit, to be held from 1-8 October 2013.









> Indonesian military personnel line up during security preparations on September 26, 2013 in Denpasar, Bali, Indonesia. Indonesian military and police personel are making security preparations ahead of the 2013 APEC Leaders Summit, to be held from 1-8 October 2013.









> A member of Indonesian special navy forces looks on during security preparations on September 26, 2013 in Denpasar, Bali, Indonesia. Indonesian military and police personel are making security preparations ahead of the 2013 APEC Leaders Summit, to be held from 1-8 October 2013.









> Indonesian soldiers prepare weapons during security preparations on September 26, 2013 in Denpasar, Bali, Indonesia. Indonesian military and police personel are making security preparations ahead of the 2013 APEC Leaders Summit, to be held from 1-8 October 2013.









> Indonesian special navy forces personnel stand to attention during security preparations on September 26, 2013 in Denpasar, Bali, Indonesia. Indonesian military and police personel are making security preparations ahead of the 2013 APEC Leaders Summit, to be held from 1-8 October 2013.









> Indonesian military personnel march during security preparations on September 26, 2013 in Denpasar, Bali, Indonesia. Indonesian military and police personel are making security preparations ahead of the 2013 APEC Leaders Summit, to be held from 1-8 October 2013.









> Indonesian special navy forces personnel stand to attention during security preparations on September 26, 2013 in Denpasar, Bali, Indonesia. Indonesian military and police personel are making security preparations ahead of the 2013 APEC Leaders Summit, to be held from 1-8 October 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Is there any threat to Indonesia? 250 MBTs? maybe light tanks... heavy or big MBTs like AK-I,T-90 etc arent even suitable for their terrain... etc etc..



At least, from official statement of Indonesia Ministry of Defense, has mentioned Indonesia at least need about 400 strong MBT in Leopard 2 classes, and we had got at least 100 from Germany and still in talk about 80 Leopard 2A6 from Netherlands. And Indonesia terrain surely suits for MBT movement and operations in large scale, if you had visited Indonesia you will know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

madokafc said:


> At least, from official statement of Indonesia Ministry of Defense, has mentioned Indonesia at least need about 400 strong MBT in Leopard 2 classes, and we had got at least 100 from Germany and still in talk about 80 Leopard 2A6 from Netherlands. And Indonesia terrain surely suits for MBT movement and operations in large scale, if you had visited Indonesia you will know.



Indonesia consists of thousands of islands doesnt it?than rain forests,than bigger islands are mountainous,volcanos? also soil etc also plays an important role in the movement or placement of such assets... in this scenerio...light tanks etc are more suitable... also you should have stronger navy to protect ur islands from precieved "invasions"..... just my personal opinion...


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Firefinder radar on Army's Weapons Exhibition at Monas*
October 11, 2013





_Firefinder Radar on display at Monas ( all photos : Defense Studies)_

Defense equipment exhibition in the National Monument last week featuring many new combat equipment for the Army . One thing that attracts attention is Firefinder Radar for Field Artillery unit . Compared to other equipment , the radar booth is relatively empty of visitors , but the function of the radar equipment is vital for modern artillery .

Firefinder radar/ weapon locating radar is a radar used to detect and locate artillery opponent with data obtained from the trajectory tracking projectiles . Projectile trajectory of artillery usually parabolic , by finding each one point on the trajectory of the satellite dish up and down the origin of the projectile location can be found .





Firefinder radar for the Army is apparently still a prototype research and development ( R & D ) of the army . Announcement of the winning bidder architectures announced in April 2012 by Pussenarmed , and this is the first appearance of the radar R & D results .

This radar is claimed to produce the caliber of data , the speed of the track , time flies , falling and standing point of origin projectile weapons . The data obtained from the signal beam width of 45 degrees with a range of up to 5 km .





The platform vehicle for the Radar is a Toyota Hi - Lux 4x4 grade 3/4 ton . Only 2 people required to operate and radar can be operated continuously as needed .

Neighboring countries have long operate the Firefinder, Singapore has just filed a type 6 purchases AN/TPQ-53 ( V ) Lockheed Martin 's previous state using the radar platform Saab Arthur wheeler - chain Hagglund BV 206 , Malaysia also uses Arthur radar made by &#8203;&#8203;Saab with the same vehicle platform . Australia operate AN - TPQ - 63 Northrop Grumman -made pull type same as that operated by the Thai Army , but the Thailand's Marines last year invited a demonstration &#8203;&#8203;for Arthur Saab radar with 4 -wheeled platform truck .

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AN/TPQ-36_Firefinder_radar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Julian Rachman

IMHO,our MBTs are needed and play their role as "moving fortress" just on our big islands like Sumatra,Java,Kalimantan,Sulawesi,,Maluku,Timor,and maybe Papua. I think Indonesian MBTs are suit enough for Kalimantan, in order when our ground forces should keep the line border against opponent MBTs when they consider to break the line, and planning to move deep inside into our territory. 
i'm sorry if my english aren't well enough


----------



## nufix

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Indonesia consists of thousands of islands doesnt it?than rain forests,than bigger islands are mountainous,volcanos? also soil etc also plays an important role in the movement or placement of such assets... in this scenerio...light tanks etc are more suitable... also you should have stronger navy to protect ur islands from precieved "invasions"..... just my personal opinion...



If Indonesia consists only of forests and unpaved muddy terrain then yes, buying heavy MBTs is a stupid idea. Indonesia actually have more big cities to protect than any other SEA countries , we have thousands of kilometers of highways to protect, what will light tanks do when enemy's MBTs storm the cities via highway? Suicidal bombing or Brutal RPG attack from high buildings? then importing Al-Qaeda fighters should be a better idea isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

nufix said:


> If Indonesia consists only of forests and unpaved muddy terrain then yes, buying heavy MBTs is a stupid idea. Indonesia actually have more big cities to protect than any other SEA countries , we have thousands of kilometers of highways to protect, what will light tanks do when enemy's MBTs stormed the cities via highway? Suicidal bombing or Brutal RPG attack from high buildings? then importing Al-Qaeda fighters should be a better idea isn't it?



Who is going to invade Indonesia? any enemies? also to actually enter or invad Indonesia they will first have to fight your navy... get past it and than move into your cities... but good luck to you guys.


----------



## Nike

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Who is going to invade Indonesia? any enemies? also to actually enter or invad Indonesia they will first have to fight your navy... get past it and than move into your cities... but good luck to you guys.



Well Indonesia right now is emphasizing their efforts to build a stronger Navy and Air forces, almost 80 percent of TNI resources has been used to build a lot of new warships and to buy new war planes. So Indonesia right now is in the right track sir  

well we have Quarrel and bad sentiments against Malaysia and we have direct land border with them too, so i think 400 strong MBT is needed to protect our land border against them 

Although Indonesia Malaysia relation is not as bad as India Pakistan relations 

triple post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Can somebody post the pix of the open suv in post number 743... !


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> Well Indonesia right now is emphasizing their efforts to build a stronger Navy and Air forces, almost 80 percent of TNI resources has been used to build a lot of new warships and to buy new war planes. So Indonesia right now is in the right track sir
> 
> well we have Quarrel and bad sentiments against Malaysia and we have direct land border with them too, so i think 400 strong MBT is needed to protect our land border against them
> 
> Although Indonesia Malaysia relation is not as bad as India Pakistan relations
> 
> triple post



Malaysia is not a threat for Indonesia, conversely, Indonesia is considered a threat by both Malaysia (since we had try before to invade them even though we had to fight British and Australia Army during that time (60's) and Australia, they just put the tank for a preparation from our potential invasion which is for me is near impossible to do now as leaders around the world has become more wise and tend to focus on economy and prosperity, and Indonesia democracy will also there to prevent such aggressive move to apply


----------



## Indos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Is there any threat to Indonesia? 250 MBTs? maybe light tanks... heavy or big MBTs like AK-I,T-90 etc arent even suitable for their terrain... etc etc..



As a big moslem country, I think we have some responsibility to help the moslem world. Getting rid Bashar Al-Assad is a viable option if Pakistan, Turkey, Egypt, and Saudi ready to join. I feel sick when moslem should rely on western countries such as USA, Britain, and French to topple Gaddafi in Libya. Libya has become fragile because their new army is not strong enough compare to the Tribal fighter group. We can also try to unite Somalia once again......so our MBT's is likely to support that move


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> As a big moslem country, I think we have some responsibility to help the moslem world. Getting rid Bashar Al-Assad is a viable option if Pakistan, Turkey, Egypt, and Saudi ready to join. I feel sick when moslem should rely on western countries such as USA, Britain, and French to topple Gaddafi in Libya. Libya has become fragile because their new army is not strong enough compare to the Tribal fighter group. We can also try to unite Somalia once again......so our MBT's is likely to support that move



and I feel sick when one country meddle other people's country, what responsibilities do we have for Syria anyway? We have our own responsibilities here in Indonesia, Syria is Bashar's and his people's problem to be taken care of. Do you want them to draw their attention to our own issue in Papua? 

Being a country with biggest muslim population doesn't mean we have to meddle in other people's matters, and since when do Indonesia have a power projection that far?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

nufix said:


> and I feel sick when one country meddle other people's country, what responsibilities do we have for Syria anyway? We have our own responsibilities here in Indonesia, Syria is Bashar's and his people's problem to be taken care of. Do you want them to draw their attention to our own issue in Papua?
> 
> Being a country with biggest muslim population doesn't mean we have to meddle in other people's matters, and since when do Indonesia have a power projection that far?



1. Well, Christian Countries has more obligation to intervene if some bad thing happen in Christian world just like "Rwanda" case, where all major western power become regretful not to interven it after finding out that 1 million people died while the rest of the world just watching on the TV. So, Moslem countries also has more responsibility to take care some "Hitler like" leaders in the Islamic world. Fair enough. Why then USA, British, and France intervened Libya ?? While the rest of other Moslem countries just do nothing while supporting the opposition ?? It is shameful for me.. It should be moslem nation to bring troops there so we dont have to arm the Libya rebel that makes Libya become fragile Today.

2. Power projection ? Syria is nothing if Indonesia, Pakistan, Turkey, and Saudi get united

So, it is not only a threat projection that become the reason why Indonesia must be strong militarily...but also its obligation as a big country, and the biggest in the Moslem World.


----------



## Julian Rachman

Oh my....Dear Indos...IMHO,you should know,the reason why this country builded is not to intervene any country in this world. We do have our own problems now. why we should thinking too much about country that more than a thousand distant miles from us. Maybe i can a little bit undersand if Israel-Palestina conflict are the topic now, but what we talking about now is Syria,their internal problems...they should take care their own problem, because we're respect the independency of every county in this world...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> 1. Well, Christian Countries has more obligation to intervene if some bad thing happen in Christian world just like "Rwanda" case, where all major western power become regretful not to interven it after finding out that 1 million people died while the rest of the world just watching on the TV. So, Moslem countries also has more responsibility to take care some "Hitler like" leaders in the Islamic world. Fair enough. Why then USA, British, and France intervened Libya ?? While the rest of other Moslem countries just do nothing while supporting the opposition ?? It is shameful for me.. It should be moslem nation to bring troops there so we dont have to arm the Libya rebel that makes Libya become fragile Today.
> 
> 2. Power projection ? Syria is nothing if Indonesia, Pakistan, Turkey, and Saudi get united
> 
> So, it is not only a threat projection that become the reason why Indonesia must be strong militarily...but also its obligation as a big country, and the biggest in the Moslem World.



1. Yo kid, welcome to the real world and FYI it is called politics when we talk about country-to-country scale wars. Christianity did not make U.S or other allied countries enter a war or got involved, it is resources. What good does religion has when it is defeated today that could make a country go to a full scale war? or when it wins battle today? nothing. 

Ups and downs of nowaday's politics is defined by the need of a country for more resources and political interests, be it natural, social, or technological. Since the end of the dark ages, and industrial revolution in the early 19th century, more and more wars were fought because one country needed resources. Religions, Ideologies, and hatred are drawn to fuel the will of war so that the people will have their reason to support any war efforts of their own respective countries.

U.S fought wars in middle east to secure oil supplies and get political footholds, Russia will also more than eager to secure its own footholds in middle east which until now is still being provided by Bashar. China is also willing to go to war for more control of rich-oil and gas region of South China Sea. And guess what? Libya is also a country with millions of barrels of oil, no wonder why the allied nations were so eager to topple down Gadhafi which was "hostile" towards U.S international policies and merely a friend to Russia and China that are rivaling U.S interest. 

U.S and her NATO allies were also involved in Kosovo War against many Yugoslavians and Albanian rebel groups which were mostly Christian.

If religion is the reason (just like you thought it is) for the war the West had fought, then what was the reason of Iraq invading Kuwait or Iran? what is the reason Hamas battling Fatah in the streets West Bank? What was the reason Russia invading Georgia? What was the reason British fought Argentine? 

What was that again? Religion? 


2. Here kid, before the government vote "yes" to a war, they will have to measure the benefit of pouring millions of dollar first, and this kind question is the most important question, "do we get something for toppling down Bashar? Like its oil maybe? or anything that could cover the cost of war?" You do know that war needs money right? and have you ever gave any thought about what that much money could do for the good of our own country? I paid taxes not to be used to give other people enjoyment, i paid taxes so that MY LIFE in MY COUNTRY could be better, not the other way around. And that is the obligation of Indonesia, to protect its people not other people that don't give a damn thing about Indonesia.

And bear in mind, Indonesia is not a muslim country, Indonesia is a country with biggest muslim population, that 's a difference you should remember. Saudi Arabia and other Arabian countries have that responsibilities more than Indonesia in Syrian case. Indonesia sees itself as a part of a moving forward region called greater East Asia, not a part of some never ending dispute far away from our goal.

Indonesia's first priority is to lift the people of Indonesia out of danger, any danger, not other people's danger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Nufix 

Well, first, you dont understand my clear point but instead you call me a kid...ha,ha. I dont bother what you said to me, you dont have any weight with what ever you just said. I only respect people with morale ground. I know who I am. You seem to act without any morality...I know what kind of person you are. 

Okay, now, I will explain more on this 

Actually, There is people in this world who is inspired by religion and morality and there is people who is not. I believe you are the second one (sorry if it is not right and please clarify it if it is not true). And I do believe that you know Republican party dont you ? The Republican is Evangelish and The Democrat is liberal and Catholic. This Country is right now running many course in Today world's politics.

The post era of USSR is actually a rival between Orthodoks Catholic in one side (including Serbia) with Roma Catholic and Protestan (USA and British) in the other side. So making a war with Serbia do have some part in this, even though morale ground of Presiden Clinton and also the media pressure do the other part of reason of why the war took place (Christian Amanpour was in Bosnia Herzegonvina during the war). Even our military gave ammunition to the Bosnian when Soeharto visited Bosnia during the war, Do you think it is not morale ground and just worldly interest of Indonesia ??

Put aside morality for a second and focuses more on religion. If you learn history, the impact of religion is quite large in the last time. It is just like Sunni (Saudi etc) and Syiah (Iran, Syria) rival in the Gulf region. Why Saudi supported Saddam in Iran-Iraq war will make your brain a little bit clear. If you thing it is not materialize in the current politics so I have the right to say that you must learn more about international politics and history. I do believe that not only religion play the part but other things play as well as you have already explained in your last post. You are like side blinded person, who doesn't know the other part of the game. I do recognize both parts of the game and their respective influence to the real politics and history. Ego and Morale do play.....And which side the leader take...just clarify what kind of leader he is....

My last post actually talked about the responsibility and morality, and some leaders do have some responsibility even though some are not. I just want to bring some morale ground here. About Rwanda, I do believe that Moslem and Christian country should have intervened there, but Christian country has more responsibility to do so in the international politics scene. On the other part, Saddam Hussein is a person I called before in my last post as "Hitler like leaders" that should understand that his bad action can be punished by the internasional community. 

Christian and Moslem country can do something together to get rid these person which they did in the first Gulf War, or they can do it by themselves where the Moslem is more passive just, just like what happen in Libya and Syria as if it is justified morally. Honestly, I am not a person who will sit down nicely at home and see hundred thousand people including kids and women get killed by one crazy leader while I have power in my hand to stop it. but in case if you become a leader, I bet you will not do it. So, it depends on who has the power. Not only money and ego (including Nationalist Ego) that rules a person.

In short, if the intervention is so needed to safe many life just like in Bosnia and Libya (or even Syria) it is justifiable in my understanding. Another example, US attacked Jermany under Hitler even though US was not at war with Jermany in the early phase of WW2. But I still dont like the way US and British bomb many cities there and in Japan cities with no mercy to civiliants. 

Going back to this present time and talking a little bit about unjustified war and the influence of oil in current war. An attack to Iraq, Afganistan, and in some degree in Somalia (under Islamic court) by USA is a different story. It is not justified morally. Do you still believe that it is about oil ??? Ha,ha, how much they can get money from it compare how much USA suffer financially to finance those wars (Iraq/Afganistan). Have you check the figure yet or still using oil scenario based explanation ? 

Oil money is nothing compare to Iraq/Afgan war US budget, and many of Iraq oil are also operated by non-USA companies now. Is it to make cheaper oil....Nope. It destabilize Iraq and oil price is keep growing (China and India demands are also affecting oil price though). Is it about energy security in Afganistan ? To secure gas pipeline? Why dont USA make a friend with Taliban if it is the real agenda, which is only to secure oil pipe line. Taliban has already given green light for USA silent operation if USA want to get Osama, but instead of doing that, USA burn all Afganistan which also affect Pakistan until now.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Nufix
> 
> Well, first, you dont understand my clear point but instead you call me a kid...ha,ha. I dont bother what you said to me, you dont have any weight with what ever you just said. I only respect people with morale ground. I know who I am. You seem to act without any morality...I know what kind of person you are.
> 
> Okay, now, I will explain more on this
> 
> Actually, There is people in this world who is inspired by religion and there is people who is not. I believe you are the second one (sorry if it is not right and please clarify it if it is not true). And I do believe that you know Republican party dont you ? The Republican is Evangelish and The Democrat is liberal and Catholic. This Country is right now running many course in Today world's politics.
> 
> The post era of USSR is actually a rival between Orthodoks Catholic in one side (including Serbia) with Roma Catholic and Protestan (USA and British) in the other side. So making a war with Serbia do have some part in this, even though morale ground of Presiden Clinton and also the media pressure do the other part of reason of why the war took place (Christian Amanpour was in Bosnia Herzegonvina during the war). Even our military gave ammunition to the Bosnian when Soeharto visited Bosnia during the war, Do you think it is not morale ground and just worldly interest of Indonesia ??
> 
> If you learn history, the impact of religion is quite large in the last time. It is just like Sunni (Saudi etc) and Syiah (Iran, Syria) rival in the Gulf region. Why Saudi supported Saddam in Iran-Iraq war will make your brain a little bit clear. If you thing it is not materialize in the current politics so I have the right to say that you must learn more about international politics and history. I do believe that not only religion play the part but other things play as well as you have already explained in your last post. You are like side blinded person, who doesn't know the other part of the game. I do recognize both parts of the game and their respective influence to the real politics and history. Ego and Morale do play.....And which side the leader take...just clarify what kind of leader he is....
> 
> My last post actually talked about the responsibility and morality, and some leaders do have some responsibility even though some are not. I just want to bring some morale ground here. About Rwanda, I do believe that Moslem and Christian country should have intervened there, but Christian country has more responsibility to do so in the international politics scene. On the other part, Saddam Hussein is a person I called before in my last post as "Hitler like leaders" that should understand that his bad action can be punished by the internasional community.
> 
> Christian and Moslem country can do something together to get rid these person which they did in the first Gulf War, or they can do it by themselves where the Moslem is more passive just, just like what happen in Libya and Syria as if it is justified morally. Honestly, I am not a person who will sit down nicely at home and see hundred thousand people including kids and women get killed by one crazy leader while I have power in my hand to stop it. but in case if you become a leader, I bet you will not do it. So, it depends on who has the power. Not only money and ego (including Nationalist Ego) that rules a person.
> 
> In short, if the intervention is so needed to safe many life just like in Bosnia and Libya (or even Syria) it is justifiable in my understanding. Another example, US attacked Jermany under Hitler even though US was not at war with Jermany in the early phase of WW2. But I still dont like the way US and British bomb many cities there and in Japan cities with no mercy to civiliants.
> 
> Going back to this present time and talking a little bit about unjustified war and the influence of oil in current war. An attack to Iraq, Afganistan, and in some degree in Somalia (under Islamic court) by USA is a different story. It is not justified morally. Do you still believe that it is about oil ??? Ha,ha, how much they can get money from it compare how much USA suffer financially to finance those wars (Iraq/Afganistan). Have you check the figure yet or still using oil scenario based explanation ?
> 
> Oil money is nothing compare to Iraq/Afgan war US budget, and many of Iraq oil are also operated by non-USA companies now. Is it to make cheaper oil....Nope. It destabilize Iraq and oil price is keep growing (China and India demands are also affecting oil price though). Is it about energy security in Afganistan ? To secure gas pipeline? Why dont USA make a friend with Taliban if it is the real agenda, which is only to secure oil pipe line. Taliban has already given green light for USA silent operation if USA want to get Osama, but instead of doing that, USA burn all Afganistan which also affect Pakistan until now.



 
So much bullshit and just became a dirt to this thread for the long post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkElf

Indos said:


> Nufix
> 
> Well, first, you dont understand my clear point but instead you call me a kid...ha,ha. I dont bother what you said to me, you dont have any weight with what ever you just said. I only respect people with morale ground. I know who I am. You seem to act without any morality...I know what kind of person you are.



If you are so willing to die, go ahead, go there and kill yourself. But please don't drag your country to more problem. I would rather my government to spend my tax money on our country defense and economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

There is a warrior and there is a women type guy in this world. Tomorrow Indonesia insyaALLAH will be lead by the one who put moral ground first. The way you choose side, clarify what kind of person you are


----------



## DarkElf

Indos said:


> There is a warrior and there is a women type guy in this world. Tomorrow Indonesia insyaALLAH will be lead by the one who put moral ground first. The way you choose side, clarify what kind of person you are



In the end, the so called warrior only dared to type and make problem for his own country. Prove your word, enough typing, sold your computer, your motor/car and house if you have any, buy a ticket and go to war in Syria.


----------



## Julian Rachman

Indos said:


> Nufix
> 
> Okay, now, I will explain more on this
> 
> Actually, There is people in this world who is inspired by religion and morality and there is people who is not. I believe you are the second one (sorry if it is not right and please clarify it if it is not true). And I do believe that you know Republican party dont you ? The Republican is Evangelish and The Democrat is liberal and Catholic. This Country is right now running many course in Today world's politics.


IMHO,I choose morality and religion if we're talking about my interest,about my own life, but if we're talking about country, it would be wise if I choose second.Nowdays country are led by national interest,and national interest itself, are formed by every people,religions and all the things inside the country. there's so many people that relying their lives on our nation. why we should care about the other,when our peoples still need much attention from our country? they have their own nations,and they are need no help from us. In my opinion, The true warriors are never begging help from others until it necessary( since you're talking about warrior ) . that's my opinion....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> Nufix
> 
> Well, first, you dont understand my clear point but instead you call me a kid...ha,ha. I dont bother what you said to me, you dont have any weight with what ever you just said. I only respect people with morale ground. I know who I am. You seem to act without any morality...I know what kind of person you are.
> 
> Okay, now, I will explain more on this
> 
> Actually, There is people in this world who is inspired by religion and morality and there is people who is not. I believe you are the second one (sorry if it is not right and please clarify it if it is not true). And I do believe that you know Republican party dont you ? The Republican is Evangelish and The Democrat is liberal and Catholic. This Country is right now running many course in Today world's politics.



You do know that saying that my POV is weightless reflects to yours too right?

Republican evangelical bases and Democrat Catholic bases do have some weights in the elections within the U.S.A as both sides emphasize the use of mormons to get votes. heck even 79 percent evangelicals voted for GOP. But the significances of both party's religious grounds are proven little and carry lesser weight to the actual national decision making towards international policies. CSU/CDU is basically a party with Christianity as its base, even Merkel vocally shouted and rejected the integration of Muslim to the german society and said that German people should defend the very value of Christianity. But does her own and her party's religious view carry weight to her international policies? Nope, As we are now talking about country-to-country matters which in this case, binding it only to religion seems out of case.



Indos said:


> The post era of USSR is actually a rival between Orthodoks Catholic in one side (including Serbia) with Roma Catholic and Protestan (USA and British) in the other side. So making a war with Serbia do have some part in this, even though morale ground of Presiden Clinton and also the media pressure do the other part of reason of why the war took place (Christian Amanpour was in Bosnia Herzegonvina during the war). Even our military gave ammunition to the Bosnian when Soeharto visited Bosnia during the war, Do you think it is not morale ground and just worldly interest of Indonesia ??



Fair enough, but one thing clicks my mind, if the U.S and British were so against the other orders of christianity itself, where was the position of the muslims then? The KLA was commanded and mostly joined by Muslims, towards whom is the hatred of the Roman Catholic and Protestan bigger? 

Anyway, you do know with whom was Soeharto clinging right? Soeharto was a friend to the U.S global policies, Soeharto was also supporting Afghanis mujahideen, "surprisingly" U.S was also supporting them, the same case applies to the Kosovo war, Soeharto will support anyone that U.S told him to support. If you understand how the politics run in the cold war, you will understand the sentences like "He's a SOB, but he is our SOB".



Indos said:


> Put aside morality for a second and focuses more on religion. If you learn history, the impact of religion is quite large in the last time. It is just like Sunni (Saudi etc) and Syiah (Iran, Syria) rival in the Gulf region. Why Saudi supported Saddam in Iran-Iraq war will make your brain a little bit clear. If you thing it is not materialize in the current politics so I have the right to say that you must learn more about international politics and history. I do believe that not only religion play the part but other things play as well as you have already explained in your last post. You are like side blinded person, who doesn't know the other part of the game. I do recognize both parts of the game and their respective influence to the real politics and history. Ego and Morale do play.....And which side the leader take...just clarify what kind of leader he is....



First of all, I didn't say that religion does not have any impact to the conflict between countries. I said that religion and ideologies are being used to justify the decisions made by decision makers of any country, "because they have great impact especially to reason with the people" (that's the full version so that you brains can catch it). A lack of understanding of yours you can't be simply made as a reason for you to say that i lack of understanding in international politics to the sunshine.

I am maybe side blinded, But you tend to be seeing from both sides while in the meantime you actually never mentioned anything about the other side which lead to a conclusion that you are just as blinded as me. Saudi during Iran-Iraq war was already in U.S ranks, Saudi supported anyone that U.S told them to, pretty much like Indonesia during Soeharto. What happened when Iraq started to run its own agenda like invading Kuwait will make your brain a little bit clearer, Saudi took side with NATO in the gulf war, it is simply because Saudi's national interest was bigger than Saudi's religious agenda towards its neighboring countries, although conflict between middle eastern countries can't be separated from Religion.

Ego and Morale do play, but the big line depends on which matter and which interest a country has, chosing side takes more than ego of a person. As an analogy; Abott of Australia was hard as rock towards Gillard's "appeasement" to Indonesia regarding issues like Boat People and Papua, but is he still holding up to his hard-rock principle (like towing the boats back or hire locals to spy for Australia) towards Indonesia when he is taking the office now? "Indo's Boot-licker" is now what he is called, Australia's interests are bigger than Abott's earlier stands, and Abott does know that his own stands endanger the relationship with Indonesia which is seen important to the future of Australia's position in Asia.





Indos said:


> My last post actually talked about the responsibility and morality, and some leaders do have some responsibility even though some are not. I just want to bring some morale ground here. About Rwanda, I do believe that Moslem and Christian country should have intervened there, but Christian country has more responsibility to do so in the international politics scene. On the other part, Saddam Hussein is a person I called before in my last post as "Hitler like leaders" that should understand that his bad action can be punished by the internasional community.
> 
> 
> 
> Christian and Moslem country can do something together to get rid these person which they did in the first Gulf War, or they can do it by themselves where the Moslem is more passive just, just like what happen in Libya and Syria as if it is justified morally. Honestly, I am not a person who will sit down nicely at home and see hundred thousand people including kids and women get killed by one crazy leader while I have power in my hand to stop it. but in case if you become a leader, I bet you will not do it. So, it depends on who has the power. Not only money and ego (including Nationalist Ego) that rules a person.
> 
> In short, if the intervention is so needed to safe many life just like in Bosnia and Libya (or even Syria) it is justifiable in my understanding. Another example, US attacked Jermany under Hitler even though US was not at war with Jermany in the early phase of WW2. But I still dont like the way US and British bomb many cities there and in Japan cities with no mercy to civiliants.



I don't think so, intervening a conflict will only escalate the conflict, World war I was fought because Russian Empire intervened the punitive action of Austria-Hungaria towards the Serb nationalists which provoke the German Empire to enter the theater and later invited the British and French armies to the war. The best thing an outsiders could do is to contain the escalation of the war itself and to avoid intervening directly in the war. 

And you do realize that the conflict in Syria last longer than in Libya because to many hands play in the game right? If Saudis and its Sunni counterparts didn't support the FSA, FSA could be defeated by Bashar and the war will end. If Russia and Iran didn't support Bashar, FSA could win the war fast and finally end it. Now guess what, both sides have enough support to continue the war until there is nothing left, is that your "morale ground"?

If you want to quickly end the war, let's just be passive and let one side get supports while the other don't. 

My stand is actually more simple than you thought, my goal is to secure the safety of the people who had trusted me with their belongings and possesions. If I had that kind of power, I will consider meddling into other people's matter only when it suits the need of my people. If one day Indonesia couldn't find anymore oil inside its current power projection and no country is willing to trade their oil with Indonesia, I will gladly support Indonesia to attack any countries in order to takeover their oilfields, even Saudi Arabia for example.



Indos said:


> Going back to this present time and talking a little bit about unjustified war and the influence of oil in current war. An attack to Iraq, Afganistan, and in some degree in Somalia (under Islamic court) by USA is a different story. It is not justified morally. Do you still believe that it is about oil ??? *Ha,ha, how much they can get money from it compare how much USA suffer financially to finance those wars (Iraq/Afganistan). Have you check the figure yet or still using oil scenario based explanation ?*
> 
> Oil money is nothing compare to Iraq/Afgan war US budget, and many of Iraq oil are also operated by non-USA companies now. Is it to make cheaper oil....Nope. It destabilize Iraq and oil price is keep growing (China and India demands are also affecting oil price though). Is it about energy security in Afganistan ? To secure gas pipeline? Why dont USA make a friend with Taliban if it is the real agenda, which is only to secure oil pipe line. Taliban has already given green light for USA silent operation if USA want to get Osama, but instead of doing that, USA burn all Afganistan which also affect Pakistan until now.



Actually, yes I had

Qurna field alone has more than 17 million barell oil reserve which is estimated at USD $1.8 trillion using march 2013's figure of USD 106 per barell which is won by Exxon. It is enough to cover the the entire cost of Iraq war that stands at USD $1.7 trillion, until 2013 and we are yet to talk about the untapped resources Iraq has.

The afghanistan war is fought simply because Taliban is not in line with U.S interest, the anti-america taliban leadership could endanger U.S interest in other parts of Middle east. Anyway, to some extents, Afghanistan do have some weights in natural resources.







And since when did I say the U.S fought only for oil? I used it as an example of how the need for resource is seen more important than religion to define a global stances of a country. 

So.. are you speculating when you try to mock me?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia to add to UN peace force*

Thu, October 3 2013 21:26 |





_Purnomo Yusgiantoro. (ANTARA/Wahyu Putro A.)_

_ "We have set a target of sending 3,500 personnel by 2014." _

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia`s Minister for Defense Purnomo Yusgiantoro said Indonesia will add its personnel to the United Nations (UN) Peace Force.

*"Indonesia has 1,780 personnel now, and in early 2014, we will increase the number to 2,800 personnel to be deployed in conflict areas such as Lebanon, Haiti, Darfur, and Congo," said the Defense Minister on Tuesday (Oct 1).*

Yusgiantoro added that in future, the number of Indonesian Peace Force personnel would be increased to 3,500 to join the UN mission in Mali and Syria.

"We have set a target of sending 3,500 personnel by 2014, in order to be on the list of top ten countries contributing to world peace," he said.

Besides increasing the number of personnel, Indonesia will equip its peace force contingent with an M-17 helicopter squadron.

*These efforts are aimed at enhancing Indonesia`s position from top 20 to top ten countries contributing to world peace.*

*"It is also in line with President Yudhoyono`s expectation to include Indonesia in the top ten countries," he said.*

The UN has had faith in the Indonesian peace force since its first affiliation in maintaining world peace mission in 1957. The Garuda Contingent (Indonesian peace force) always performs well and it is something that locals should be proud of.

During the UN mission from 2006 to 2012, Indonesian Military sent 1,933 personnel for deployment in several countries. In December 2012, the Garuda Contingent was awarded "The United Nations Medal in The Service of Peace" for its outstanding duty in Lebanon.

The award is indicative that Indonesia takes an active role in establishing and maintaining world peace as mandated by the 1945 Constitution.
(T.A060/Uu.H-YH/INE/KR-BSR/H-YH)

Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © 2013

Indonesia to add to UN peace force - ANTARA News



*PNG`s defense minister pays courtesy call on Indonesian counterpart*

Tue, June 18 2013 12:17 |

"We have agreed to work more and seek more oppotunities and comprehensive partnership." 

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Papua New Guinea`s Defense Minister Febian *** paid a courtesy call on his Indonesian counterpart, Purnomo Yusgiantoro, here on Tuesday.

The two ministers discussed efforts to intensify defense cooperation between Indonesia and PNG, Minister Yusgiantoro said.

*"The defense cooperation, which has been implemented so far, includes joint border patrol, military official exchange visits, and training as well as exercises," the minister said.*

*The two countries explored possibility to establish cooperation in the defense industry, he added.*

*Indonesia and PNG signed a Defense Cooperation Agreement (DCA) in Port Moresby, PNG, on March 12, 2010 during a state visit by President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.*

Minister Febian *** is a member of the entourage of PNG`s Prime Minister Peter Charles Paire O`Neill who is on a visit to Indonesia.

Prime Minister O`Neill and President Yudhoyono held a bilateral meeting in Jakarta on Monday (June 17).

President Yudhoyono considered the state visit of the PNG prime minister this time very significant for developing and increasing the cooperation between the two countries following the meetings before in Honolulu and in the Bali Democracy Forum last year.

"This visit is very important not only for the two countries` bilateral relations but also for increasing and strengthening our relations and partnership. We have agreed to work more and seek more opportunities and comprehensive partnership," he said.

Prime Minister O`Neill meanwhile said he was glad over the warn welcome that had been given to him and his delegation.

*He said as close neighbors PNG and Indonesia could continue to develop their cooperation wider.*
(Uu.S037/F001)

Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © 2013

PNG`s defense minister pays courtesy call on Indonesian counterpart - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BB_99

Indos said:


> There is a warrior and there is a women type guy in this world. Tomorrow Indonesia insyaALLAH will be lead by the one who put moral ground first. The way you choose side, clarify what kind of person you are



hahahaha just look at reality masbro, do you really think that our gov will meddle in **** like war for moral? mind ourselves, lot of our friend still need job, money to buy some milk for their child, lot of poor & uneducation child. and look at our corrupt gov, in their head just full with money. even their own citizen is neglected, and you still think that they will care about **** in some unknown country? one word "lol".


----------



## nufix

*Electromagnetic Interference Test For Indonesian Lapan's ORARI Satellite.*







One of the tests at the system level in satellite development is electromagnetic interference test. The test aims to avoid and, if possible, negating the electromagnetic emissions that can interfere with the system in the satellite itself or launcher system on the vehicle.

Interference can be caused by electromagnetic radiation (emitted) and conduction (connected). Testing refers to the MIL-STD-461F (standard test for electromagnetic interference), in which the symptoms are called CE (conducted emission), CS (conducted susceptibility), RE (radiated emission) and RS (radiated susceptibility).

The test is done in Anechoic Chamber P2SMTP (Research Centre of Quality System and Testing Technology) LIPI, Puspitek located in Serpong, Tangerang. Testing is done by turning on the satellite component of electromagnetic emissions that have alternately and together, and measure the level of emissions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

*Remembering the First Indonesian Made Fighter; NU 200 Sikumbang (1954)*

Long before the frenzied creation plan of KFX jet fighter / IFX, precisely in August 1, 1954, a light plane that has been categorized as a fighter actually aired in the homeland. That aircraft was later named NU-200 Sikumbang. Currently, Air Force Major Nurtanio's aircraft design can be seen at the facility of PT. Indonesian Aerospace in Bandung, West Java. Many readers may already know about this plane. Taken from Angkasa Magazine October 1955 issue of TH.VI. Here is the gist.





















Specs of NU-200/225 Sikumbang

Data from Jane's All The World's Aircraft 195556

General characteristics
· Crew: 1
· Length: 8.16 m (26 ft 9 in)
· Wingspan: 10.61 m (34 ft 10 in)
· Height: 3.35 m (11 ft 0 in)
· Wing area: 16.9 m2 (182 sq ft)
· Aspect ratio: 6.6:1
· Airfoil: NACA 23015 at root, NACA 23009 at tip
· Empty weight: 795 kg (1,753 lb)
· Gross weight: 1,090 kg (2,403 lb)
· Fuel capacity: 205 L (54 US gal; 45 imp gal)
· Powerplant: 1 × de Havilland Gipsy Six air-cooled inverted six-cyliner inline engine, 150 kW (200 hp)
· Propellers: 2-bladed fixed pitch

Performance
· Maximum speed: 256 km/h (159 mph; 138 kn)
· Cruising speed: 224 km/h (139 mph; 121 kn)
· Range: 960 km (597 mi; 518 nmi)
· Service ceiling: 5,030 m (16,503 ft)
· Rate of climb: 5.1 m/s (1,000 ft/min)

Sikumbang Dalam Catatan Mayor Udara Nurtanio

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fsjal

What happened to the plane? Was it cancelled before production?

What happened to the plane? Was it cancelled before production?

What happened to the plane? Was it cancelled before production?


----------



## nufix

Fsjal said:


> What happened to the plane? Was it cancelled before production?



Yep, budget constraint and growing rebellions in the mid 50's and the continuing conflict with the Britain and Netherland since 1960-67 sucked up pretty much national budgets and resources and left this project unattended. The government turned their face for foreign aircraft due to imminent need of large number of aircraft. These planes never saw any combat other than tests. The earlier versions of Nu-series were only produced in small numbers, under 100 pieces. The aerospace industry was back on its feet in early 1970's.



Fsjal said:


> What happened to the plane? Was it cancelled before production?



Yep, budget constraint and growing rebellions in the mid 50's and the continuing conflict with the Britain and Netherland since 1960-67 sucked up pretty much national budgets and resources and left this project unattended. The government turned their face for foreign aircraft due to imminent need of large number of aircraft. These planes never saw any combat other than tests. The earlier versions of Nu-series were only produced in small numbers, under 100 pieces. The aerospace industry was back on its feet in early 1970's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Netherlands, RI sign LoI on defense cooperation*
Novan Iman Santosa, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Thu, October 10 2013, 12:13 PM





_Mobile diplomacy: Indonesian Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro (right) accompanies his Dutch counterpart, Jeanine Hennis-Plasschaert (center), during a guard-of-honor ceremony at the Defense Ministry in Jakarta on Wednesday. Both ministers discussed measures to improve defense cooperation in training and education. (Antara/Zabur Karuru)_

The Netherlands and Indonesia solidified on Wednesday their intention to increase defense cooperation while at the same time reaffirmed Indonesias sovereignty and territorial integrity.

Visiting Dutch Defense Minister Jeanine Hennis-Plasschaert held a bilateral meeting with her counterpart Purnomo Yusgiantoro to discuss measures to strengthen defense cooperation.

The cooperation will include training and education, seminars and exchanges between military officers of both countries.

*Principal director of General Policy Affairs at the Dutch Defense Ministry, Wim Bargerbos, and director general of Defense Strategy at Indonesias Defense Ministry, Sonny ES Prasetyo, signed a Letter of Intent (LoI) on measures to increase defense cooperation.*

The LoI is expected to be transferred into a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) that will be signed in the near future.

Yusgiantoro has also extended an invitation to Hennis-Plasschaert to attend the Jakarta International Defense Dialogue in March.

*Both ministers also discussed various global and regional issues such as the Korean Peninsula, South China Sea disputes as well as internal conflicts in the Middle East and East Africa.*

Responding to a question regarding elements in the Netherlands backing separatist movements in Indonesia, Hennis-Plasschaert said that her country was committed to respecting Indonesias sovereignty and territorial integrity.

*She also said she was sorry that an initial negotiation for Indonesia to buy surplus Dutch Leopard two main battle tanks had fallen apart due to opposition from some Dutch parliament members.*

Hennis-Plasschaert also gave a general lecture to students from the Indonesian Defense University (IDU).

She said the Dutch Defense White Paper had emphasized closer military cooperation and the importance of economic security for the Netherlands.

*Responding to a question from one of the students, Hennis-Plasschaert said her country had extensive experience in anti-piracy operations, a problem faced by Indonesia in the Malacca Straits.*

*She suggested Indonesian navy officers undergo anti-piracy training onboard Dutch warships.*

Netherlands, RI sign LoI on defense cooperation | The Jakarta Post

Si londo udh mulai berubah pikiran soal indonesia ya?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Netherlands, RI sign LoI on defense cooperation*
> Novan Iman Santosa, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Thu, October 10 2013, 12:13 PM
> 
> 
> Netherlands, RI sign LoI on defense cooperation | The Jakarta Post
> 
> Si londo udh mulai berubah pikiran soal indonesia ya?



The government of Netherlands have relatively strong bilateral relationship with Indonesian government. It was the stupid Green-tree huggers from opposition in the dutch parliament.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Indonesian Defense Company Pindad ready to launch new light tracked armoured vehicle.

*Thursday, October 31, 2013 08:22 AM*





_Prototype Armored Personnel Carrier _

The Indonesian Defense Company Pindad is ready to launch its first tracked light armoured vehicle personnel carrier. The vehicle enters now in the phase to produce a prototype. 

The vehicle is based on a tracked chassis. The suspension consists of five small roadwheels with the drive sprocket at the front and the idler at the rear. The Pindad light armoured vehicle is motorized with water cooled 6 cylinder diesel engine developing 250 hp.






A cooperation understanding was signed between Indonesia and Turkey for the development of light and medium tank during the 11th International Defence Industries Fair (IDEF) held in Istanbul, earlier this month. Two Indonesian industrial organisation namely PT PINDAD and PT LEN will be respectively cooperating with FNSS Defence System and ASELSAN as part of the tank development cooperation understanding.

The Indonesian has set the period of three to five years for the eventual production of the light/medium tank. It has been reported that the design for the light/medium tank will be concluded this year while the prototype is scheduled to be rolled off next year.

On 2013, Pindad has unveiled its plan to manufacture light/medium tank based on the Alvis Scorpion CVRT and Rheinmettal Marder IFV, hence it is unsure to what extend does the collaboration with Turkish industries would influence on the initial design plan.






Army recognition

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

^^More pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

nufix said:


> ^^More pictures




Looks like BMP + M113 had ... and gave birth to this.. lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Looks like BMP + M113 had ... and gave birth to this.. lol.


I don't know if M113's design influenced this, but BMP's design is surely influencing SBS's design.


----------



## Nike

gimana mau Tank dessan't knalpotnya di taruh diatas gitu


----------



## nufix

*Angkasa Yudha Air Force Exercise 2013




































Target was successfully destroyed by an air raid.





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

*Cockpit view of Indonesian Sukhoi firing ASM missile to targe
credit: ARC




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

Videos of Indonesian Air Forces Planes bombing the targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

*Thai Navy discussing transport purchase with PTDI*


The Royal Thai Navy (RTN) is in discussion with PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) over the potential purchase of up to 20 twin-turbo N219 utility transport aircraft, IHS Jane's has learned.

PTDI officials attending the Defense and Security 2013 exhibition in Bangkok told IHS Jane's on 5 November that they expect to sign a contract in 2014 to build and supply the aircraft in collaboration with local company Thai Aviation Industries (TAI).

Officials said the agreement is likely to centre on the production of the aircraft in Indonesia with technologies transferred to TAI to facilitate localised maintenance, repair, and overhaul activities.

As expected, the Thai Navy as part of the new aircraft will replace the outdated N22 Nomad Searchmasters and F27 Friendship, put the Thai military in the 1980s. 

Officials said the agreement is likely to centre on the production of the aircraft in Indonesia with technologies transferred to TAI to facilitate localised maintenance, repair, and overhaul activities.

Thai Navy discussing transport purchase with PTDI - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Indonesia, Australia Review Defense Cooperation *
2013-11-08 20:17:03 







Xinhua Web Editor: Liu Yuanhui Indonesian Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro met with his new Australian counterpart David Johnston here on Friday, reviewing cooperation in field of defense that has been built by the two neighboring countries. 

Punomo said that that the meeting with Johnston was filled with discussions to review defense cooperation in multilateral, trilateral and bilateral frames. 

"In Multilateral frame we discussed cooperation wrapped in ASEAN Defense Ministers Meeting (ADMM) Plus joined by ten ASEAN countries and 8 from non-ASEAN countries," Purnomo told a press conference held on the side line of the meeting in his office here with absence of his Australian counterpart. 

He added that the two ministers discussed trilateral cooperation frames that involve Indonesia, Australia, Timor Leste and Indonesia, Australia and India, they also discussed plans on Indian Ocean joint management cooperation. 

"Management on Indian Ocean was very important as the water territory was still 'virgin', relatively free from disputes like the ones occurred in South and East China Seas," the minister said. He added that in bilateral respect, the two ministers discussed on the existing cooperation that has been built.

Purnono said that Johnston was Australia's new defense ministry in the current cabinet and his immediate visit to Indonesia showed the importance of Indonesia related to Australian's foreign policies.

Indonesia, Australia Review Defense Cooperation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

\

Indonesian's BPPT made naval surveillance UAV LSU-02 is on operation with Indonesian navy ship.

UAV untuk Intai Udara: Mungil, Praktis, Tak Perlu Penerbang




*Indonesia's aerospace company finishs the first CN 235 MPA Maritime Surveillance to be operated by Indonesian Navy*







The Indonesian Navy on Oct. 2 marked its first Indonesian-made maritime patrol aircraft CN-235 MPA operation folowing the delivery of the aircraft to the Defense Ministry from PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) on that day.



Rear Admiral Rachmat Lubis who represented the Defense Ministry received the maritime patrol aircraft from PT DI president director Budi Santoso, witnessed by Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro during the hand-over ceremony at the country’s aircraft manufacturer facility in Bandung, West Java.

The CN-235 MPA is the first of three aircraft ordered by the Navy, will be based at the Juanda Naval Base in Surabaya, East Java. The remaining two aircraft will be delivered by end of 2013 and first quarter of 2014.

According to Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro, the planes were ordered on a trading contract worth US$80 million signed in December 2009 to assist in controling over 5,800 thousand square kilometers of Indonesia’s territorial waters.

“Indonesia actually needs 33 NC212 and 21 CN235 MPA aircraft to control its territory,” he said.



_Angkasa _noted, currently the Indonesian Navy operates several NC212 maritime patrol aircraft in its fleet.

Adding to the minister’s statement, Navy Chief-of-Staff Admiral Marsetio said up to year 2024 the Indonesia Navy would be strengthen with a fleet of 54 aircraft comprising of 21 CN-235s and 33 NC-212s.

“On the first phase, five CN-235s has been ordered of which two planes will be delivered in 2015,” said the Navy Chief-of-Staff.

According to Budi Santoso, the twin-engine CT7-9C turboprop CN-235 MPA plane delivered, is a medium class aircraft which is equipped with a patrollling facility and has the superiority to control a wide sea territory such as the vast Indonesian waters.

He added, beside Indonesia, South Korea and Turkey also operates the maritime patrol aircraft CN-235 MPA.

Budi Santoso said, other nations operating CN-235 type aircraft were Brunei Darussalam, Malaysia, Pakistan, South Korea, United Arab Emirates, Senegal and Burkina Faso. *(ds)*

Indonesian Navy Operates Its First CN235 MPA Aircraft 



\

Indonesian's BPPT made naval surveillance UAV LSU-02 is on operation with Indonesian navy ship.

UAV untuk Intai Udara: Mungil, Praktis, Tak Perlu Penerbang




*Indonesia's aerospace company finishs the first CN 235 MPA Maritime Surveillance to be operated by Indonesian Navy*







The Indonesian Navy on Oct. 2 marked its first Indonesian-made maritime patrol aircraft CN-235 MPA operation folowing the delivery of the aircraft to the Defense Ministry from PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) on that day.



Rear Admiral Rachmat Lubis who represented the Defense Ministry received the maritime patrol aircraft from PT DI president director Budi Santoso, witnessed by Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro during the hand-over ceremony at the country’s aircraft manufacturer facility in Bandung, West Java.

The CN-235 MPA is the first of three aircraft ordered by the Navy, will be based at the Juanda Naval Base in Surabaya, East Java. The remaining two aircraft will be delivered by end of 2013 and first quarter of 2014.

According to Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro, the planes were ordered on a trading contract worth US$80 million signed in December 2009 to assist in controling over 5,800 thousand square kilometers of Indonesia’s territorial waters.

“Indonesia actually needs 33 NC212 and 21 CN235 MPA aircraft to control its territory,” he said.



_Angkasa _noted, currently the Indonesian Navy operates several NC212 maritime patrol aircraft in its fleet.

Adding to the minister’s statement, Navy Chief-of-Staff Admiral Marsetio said up to year 2024 the Indonesia Navy would be strengthen with a fleet of 54 aircraft comprising of 21 CN-235s and 33 NC-212s.

“On the first phase, five CN-235s has been ordered of which two planes will be delivered in 2015,” said the Navy Chief-of-Staff.

According to Budi Santoso, the twin-engine CT7-9C turboprop CN-235 MPA plane delivered, is a medium class aircraft which is equipped with a patrollling facility and has the superiority to control a wide sea territory such as the vast Indonesian waters.

He added, beside Indonesia, South Korea and Turkey also operates the maritime patrol aircraft CN-235 MPA.

Budi Santoso said, other nations operating CN-235 type aircraft were Brunei Darussalam, Malaysia, Pakistan, South Korea, United Arab Emirates, Senegal and Burkina Faso. *(ds)*

Indonesian Navy Operates Its First CN235 MPA Aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*China, Indonesia airborne troops complete anti-terrorism exercise*
2013-11-12 14:21





_Sharp Knife Airborne 2013_

BANDUNG, Indonesia, Nov. 11 -- Chinese and Indonesian airborne troops concluded Monday their bilateral anti-terrorism exercise code-named "Sharp Knife Airborne 2013" in Indonesia, with around 200 elite paratroopers taking part.

During the one-week long drill which was held in Bandung, the capital of West Java Province, the two sides conducted live-fire exercises including air landing, hand-to-hand combat, shooting, obstacle crossing and anti-terrorist searches and rescue operations.

Chen Dong, Chinese People's Liberation ArmyAir Force deputy chief of staff, and Sunaryo, Indonesian National Army Air Force deputy chief of staff, attended the closing ceremony of the joint training after witnessing the air landing and anti-terrorist exercises.

Chen said at the ceremony that the joint drill was conducted amid complex world strategic security situation and growing international terrorism threat.

"The exercise plays an important role in boosting the capability for the two troops to combat terrorism as well as maintaining the regional stability," he added.

China and Indonesia have endured terrorist attacks in the past years and the two countries have determined to fight against terrorist crimes.

Both countries still face the threats of terrorism. Indonesia witnessed bombings on its resort island of Bali in the 2002, which killed 202 people. China saw a terrorist attack in Beijing's Tian' anmen Square last month, which killed two civilians and injured 40 others.

Sunaryo said the joint training has provided a good opportunity for both sides to obtain military experience and expertise.

"It will consolidate the friendly and cooperative relations between China and Indonesia and their troops," the deputy chief of air force staff said.

Representing the third such drill conducted by the two armies, "Sharp Knife Airborne 2013" aims to strengthen the military relations between the two countries and improve the efficiency of their anti-terrorism forces.

Source:Xinhua Net

China, Indonesia airborne troops complete anti-terrorism exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

* Indonesia license of Eurocopter Dauphin for Indonesian Search and Rescue Department*





Indonesian Search and Rescue Department (BASARNAS) order 2 AS 365 Eurocopter Dauphin from PT DI. And Indonesian Naval Aviation has put order for 11 Eurocopter Panther ASW, military version of Dauphin.











Source from Kaskus.co.id id Supermarine Pics and News from Angkasa Reader Community

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Indonesia Honors Sacrifices of Its Heroes *
By Markus Junianto Sihaloho & SP/Carlos Paath on 8:45 am November 11, 2013.
Category News, Politics
Tags: Indonesia heroes, Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, Kalibata



_President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono leading the Heroes’ Day ceremony at the Kalibata Heroes Cemetery in South Jakarta on Sunday, Nov. 10, 2013. (Rumgapres Photo/Abror Rizki)_

The commemoration of National Heroes’ Day, which falls on Nov. 10 every year, should serve as an important reminder that heroes are still needed in many different fields and sectors to serve Indonesia, a senior politician said.

“God willing, this nation will be able to overcome every challenge if its people are equipped with the spirit of heroism. The National Heroes’ Day is a historical momentum in the nation’s journey,” Akbar Tandjung, chief of the Golkar party’s advisory board, said on Sunday.

The modern world calls for a definition of heroes that exceeds the physical being, he said, and every part of the nation should be willing to sacrifice themselves in order to fight for values of humanity.

In light of the National Heroes Day commemoration, Akbar also called on the government to pay closer attention to the nation’s war veterans.

“We should respect our heroes. A great nation is a nation that respects its heroes, so I agree that war veterans should be given special attention,” he said.

President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono on Friday officially bestowed the title “national hero” on three persons, namely the late Lambertus Nicodemus Palar, Lt. Gen. Tahi Bonar Simatupang and K.R.T. Radjiman Wediodiningrat.

Lambertus represented Indonesia at the United Nations, while T.B. Simatupang was a soldier in the Indonesian National Revolution, who subsequently became the chief of the armed forces.

The government has so far bestowed the title of national hero on 156 persons, 32 of whom are from the armed forces and the police .

Beneficiaries of individuals who have been named heroes are entitled to a Rp 1.5 million ($132) monthly payment as well as Rp 3 million worth of health care annually.

Separately on Sunday, Democratic Party secretary general Edhie Baskoro Yudhoyono said the essence of commemorating National Heroes’ Day should be in the sense of solidarity shared with the nation’s heroes.

“What’s most important in commemorating National Heroes’ Day is to improve solidarity and togetherness through nationalism, patriotism and a fighting spirit,” he said.

In view of this, Edhie called on each citizen to contribute to improving and sharing the sense of nationalism and patriotism in their different roles.

“Start from small things, build the spirit of working together in our own environment so as to maintain our solidarity,” he said.

The developments in this era of globalization and modernization have the potential to erode the fighting spirit and values strongly held in the fight for independence, which makes it all the more important for all elements in the nation to maintain their fighting spirit, he added.

“Today, our fight and our goal is to build and ensure the prosperity of our people through our own deeds. However little our contribution, that shows our respect towards our nation’s heroes.”

Meanwhile, Bambang Sulistomo, son of National Hero Sutomo, who led Indonesia’s fight for independence on Nov. 10, 1945 against the Dutch colonists in Surabaya, said Indonesia today needed a leader with the courage to uphold justice in every sector.

“A just leader is hard to come by today, be it in the fields of education, politics, law, security, public welfare or other sectors,” he said in a discussion on nationality and democracy in Surabaya on Saturday, adding that he remained optimistic that such a figure would surface sooner or later.

“Whoever will be the future leader, everything depends on the people. I am not mentioning any names of who I think will be fit, but I am certain there is somebody capable of developing this country and making it better,” he said.

National Heroes’ Day commemorates a battle in Surabaya between independence fighters and occupying Dutch and British soldiers in 1945.

Indonesia Honors Sacrifices of Its Heroes - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Australia urged to modernize Indonesia*
*Updated: 04:28, Tuesday November 12, 2013*




*Australia is being urged to support modernization of Indonesia's military so that its capability is shaped in a way that suits our interests.*

*In a new Australian Strategic Policy Institute study, ASPI analyst Benjamin Schreer says that could include improving Indonesian capability to safeguard its exclusive economic zone.*

*Maritime surveillance could be shared with Australia providing data from its Jindalee Operational Radar Network which can cover almost all of Indonesia.*

*The study says Indonesia could share data from its new maritime surveillance systems and Australia could share use of the Cocos Islands for maritime surveillance and patrol operations.*

*Dr Schreer said a democratic, militarily more-outward-looking Indonesia was in Australia's strategic interest.*

*'The Australian government should seek to shape Indonesia's defence capability in a way that suits out interests,' he said.*

*Dr Schreer said Indonesia had expressed ambitions for an expanded defence force in the past but the military, known as TNI, was far from reaching its plans.*

*In its 2010 Strategic Defence Plan, Indonesia unveiled plans for a navy of 274 ships and 12 submarines, a modernized air force including 10 fighter squadrons and a more agile army with tanks and attack helicopters - all by 2024.*

*Indonesian defence spending is increasing but remains modest - US$7.74 billion in 2012 or just 0.86 per cent of gross domestic product.*

*Plans to lift defence spending to 1.5 per cent of GDP by 2014 won't be realised.*

*Dr Schreer said bold declarations were made about procurement plans regardless of available funding, while equipment was acquired without the ability to keep it in service.*

*'Consequently for the foreseeable future TNI will remain an imbalanced, mostly non-deployable force,' he said.*

*Dr Schreer said Indonesia's air force plans were of particular interest, given Australia's strategic goal of maintaining RAAF superiority over regional air forces.*

*Over the next 20 years, Indonesia will incrementally improve capacity to patrol its airspace and provide transport within the archipelago.*

*'Yet, it's highly unlikely that the TNI-AU (air force) will pose any significant operational challenge for a state-of-the-art air force such as the RAAF any time soon,' he said.*

*Australia urged to modernise Indonesia | Sky News Australia*


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Vietnam eyes PT DI aircraft *
*The Jakarta Post, Bandung | National | Wed, November 13 2013, 6:00 AM
National News
*




State aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) is upbeat that orders for its products from ASEAN countries will increase over the next few years, commercial and restructuration director Budiman Saleh said on Tuesday.

“We are upbeat that procurement contracts for PT DI products will increase in the next few years because during this time, demand for aircraft of various classes within the ASEAN region will be more promising compared to other regions,” he told The Jakarta Post in an emailed statement.

Budiman said that Vietnam air force chief of staff Lt. Gen. Phuong Minh Hoa and his entourage visited PT DI’s facilities in Bandung, West Java, on Tuesday.

“The visit was significant for PT DI because it shows our capacity and capability in fulfilling the needs for small and medium transportation aircraft for various defense missions,” he said.

He added that Phuong’s visit was a sign that the Defense Ministry’s tour show to six ASEAN countries in May was successful.

“The Southeast Asian market, including Vietnam, is a potential market for PT DI’s products,” he said.

PT DI produces a number of aircraft types for both military and commercial purposes and aircraft structural components and offers aircraft maintenance services and engineering services. So far the company has produced more than 340 airplanes and helicopters for both civilian and military operators. 

Vietnam eyes PT DI aircraft | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Foto Piso Tajem 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Old news...

*Rheinmetall Sells Tanks, Armored Vehicles to Indonesia*
* 
Nov. 13, 2013 - 02:35PM | 
By ALBRECHT MÜLLER |  Comments  *





*Indonesia will buy Leopard tanks, infantry fighting vehicles and armored recovery vehicles from Rheinmetall. (US Army)*

Filed Under

World News
*BONN* — Rheinmetall Group will supply the Indonesian military with 102 modernized Leopard 2 main battle tanks, 42 upgraded Marder 1A3 infantry fighting vehicles and 11 armored recovery and engineering vehicles, the company reported.

The Düsseldorf-based company announced the deal is worth roughly €216 million (US $289.6 million), and includes training equipment, logistical support and ammunition.

According to Rheinmetall, the delivery to the Indonesian Army will take place between 2014 and 2016, making the Southeast Asian country the 18th nation operating the Leopard 2. The contract with the Indonesian Ministry of Defense had been signed in December 2012, but legal formalities, such as the approval by the German Federal Security Council, needed to be passed.

Rheinmetall is seeking to boost its international business and views Asia as a fertile territory for future defense deals.

A few days earlier, on Nov. 8, Rheinmetall presented its third-quarter results, which showed drops in sales and operating results before interest and taxes in the defense sector. The company confirmed its fiscal targets for 2013, expecting operating result of between €180 million and €200 million, with annual sales between €4.7 billion and €4.8 billion.

In the third quarter, the operating result before interest and taxes was €60 million compared with €122 million in the same period of the previous year. An operating loss in the defense sector was compensated by the automotive sector, which improved from €108 million to €116 million. The operating result before interest and taxes of the defense sector dropped from €31 million to minus €52 million. This decline affects all three divisions: combat systems; electronic solutions; wheeled vehicles.

Compared with 2012 sales, the first nine months dropped by 6 percent down to about €3 billion. While sales in the defense sector were considerably lower than in the previous year, automotive sales increased by €24 million to €1.83 billion. At the same time, sales in defense fell to €1.26 billion, a drop of 14 percent from 2012.

According to the company, this decline in sales is especially related to the wheeled vehicles and combat systems divisions.

However, defense orders in the first three quarters increased by 68 percent to €2.64 billion; 77 percent came from customers outside Europe. One order from Qatar was worth €475 million and one from Australia was for €1.1 billion. The order backlog, therefore, climbed 39 percent higher than last year’s, to an all-time high of €6.28 billion euros.

The defense sector is focusing on the opening of new markets, with particularly attractive opportunities seen in Asia and the Middle East. To help broaden its base, Rheinmetall has founded a joint venture with industrial services company Ferrostaal. Rheinmetall International Engineering will plan and implement turnkey industrial facilities as general contractor or subcontractor.

It is also intended to open doors to markets to which Rheinmetall has previously had limited or no access. In addition, the new company will meet the rapidly growing demand for local infrastructure for defense technology.

The financial performance also reflects the company’s ongoing realignment called “Rheinmetall 2015.” For the first nine months, restructuring expenses amounted to €60 million with an expected €75 million to €85 million for the whole year.

“We are implementing our ‘Rheinmetall 2015’ strategy program systematically and as planned,” stated Armin Papperger, CEO of Rheinmetall AG.

“This will hurt in the short term, but step by step we are getting closer to where we want to be at the middle of the decade: an international partner for security and mobility with greatly improved profitability.”

From 2015, the company expects these measures to result in annual savings of €60 million to €75 million.

Rheinmetall Sells Tanks, Armored Vehicles to Indonesia | Defense News | defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Women from Indonesian and Chinese Airforce during Indonesia - China bilateral airborne exercise "Sharp Knife" 2013*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesian navy to get 54 Russian amphibious tanks*
Xinhua | 2013-11-15 18:51:16 
By Agencies





As many as 54 Russian-made amphibious tanks will arrive in Indonesia at the end of this year to add the strength of the country's navy, Navy chief of staff Admiral Marsetio said in Jakarta on Friday.

The admiral said that the purchase of the tanks is part of the government plan to comply with the minimum essential force as the vast archipelago country has been long not modernized in its weaponry.

"The arrival of the tanks is in line with the program to meet with the minimum essential force," he said at the side line of the anniversary of the Indonesian marine unit at Cilandak in South Jakarta.

Some other type of tanks and other weaponry would also arrive during the time, said Marsetio.

Indonesia said the country badly needs to improve its weaponry to the level of essential of minimum force to guard the country with over 17,500 islands.

Terrorism and transnational crimes are among the main challenges faced by Indonesian armed forces.

Indonesian navy to get 54 Russian amphibious tanks - WORLD - Globaltimes.cn


----------



## Nike

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Indonesian navy to get 54 Russian amphibious tanks*
> Xinhua | 2013-11-15 18:51:16
> By Agencies
> 
> 
> As many as 54 Russian-made amphibious tanks will arrive in Indonesia at the end of this year to add the strength of the country's navy, Navy chief of staff Admiral Marsetio said in Jakarta on Friday.
> 
> The admiral said that the purchase of the tanks is part of the government plan to comply with the minimum essential force as the vast archipelago country has been long not modernized in its weaponry.
> 
> "The arrival of the tanks is in line with the program to meet with the minimum essential force," he said at the side line of the anniversary of the Indonesian marine unit at Cilandak in South Jakarta.
> 
> Some other type of tanks and other weaponry would also arrive during the time, said Marsetio.
> 
> Indonesia said the country badly needs to improve its weaponry to the level of essential of minimum force to guard the country with over 17,500 islands.
> 
> Terrorism and transnational crimes are among the main challenges faced by Indonesian armed forces.
> 
> Indonesian navy to get 54 Russian amphibious tanks - WORLD - Globaltimes.cn



According to this old news although in Bahasa, Indonesia need at least 95 type of BMP 3 armored vehicles, 81 units of BMP 3F standard, 10 units of BMP 3FK kommando, and 4 unit recovery vehicle. And i think they will soon to be completed after the delivery. 



> Menurut Menhan Purnomo Yusgiantoro, Tank BMP-3F adalah tank amfibi yang teknologinya paling modern yang dimiliki TNI dan merupakan generasi terakhir yang diproduksi oleh Rusia. Penyerahan ke-17 unit Tank BMP-3F ini merupakan bagian dari Rencana Jangka Panjang Pembangunan Postur TNI untuk memenuhi Kekuatan Pokok TNI. ”Untuk meningkatkan kemampuan kendaraan tempur Korps Marinir TNI AL, kita masih membutuhkan *95 tank sejenis BMP, yakni 81 unit tipe BMP-3F, 10 unit tipe BMP-3FK, dan 4 unit tipe BREM-L.* Kebutuhan tersebut akan kita penuhi secara bertahap di waktu-waktu mendatang,” tegasnya.
> 
> Ditambahkan Menhan Purnomo Yusgiantoro ke-17 Tank BMP-3F ini adalah hasil pengadaan melalui State Credit yakni bentuk dana pinjaman (credit fasility) yang dijamin Pemerintah Rusia. Penggunaan fasilitas pinjaman melalui State Credit didasarkan oleh status Rusia yang bukan anggota OECD countries sehingga tidak dapat memberikan pinjaman dalam bentuk Export Credit seperti yang gunakan pada pengadaan alutsista yang lain. (dispenal/syamsir)
> 
> Marinir Miliki 17 Tank Moderen Amfibi | Poskotanews.com


----------



## nufix

*Thales to supply mission suite for Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) PKR vessels*
Monday, 18 November 2013 16:55

Thales announced the signing of a contract with the Dutch shipyard Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding for the delivery and installation of a full mission systems suite for the 2 PKR class vessels under construction for the Indonesian Navy.
*




SIGMA 10514 Guided Missile Frigate 
(Photo: Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding)
*
Thales will supply the latest release of the TACTICOS Combat Management System; SMART-S Mk2 surveillance radar; STIR 1.2 Mk2 EO fire control system; KINGKLIP sonar; LINK-Y datalink, as well as its naval communication and navigation systems. The first delivery is scheduled for the end of 2014. The programme is scheduled to end in 2017
Thales will also increase its existing industrial cooperation with the Republic of Indonesia, with PT LEN Industri, developing part of the Combat Management System software suite. In addition to software development, Thales will continue to involve the local industry in service support and will continue to develop its long-term partnership withthe Indonesian industry on future programmes in both the military and civil sectors.

This contract brings the number of SMART-S Mk2 radars systems up to well over 50. With the first system under contract in 2003 and operational in 2006, this radar is the world-wide market leader in naval medium to long range surveillance radars.
*
Thales to supply mission suite for Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) PKR vessels*


----------



## elis

Reashot Xigwin said:


>


Chinese are taller


----------



## nufix

*











Joint Fighter Weapon Course*

*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Indonesian navy to get 54 Russian amphibious tanks*
> Xinhua | 2013-11-15 18:51:16
> By Agencies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As many as 54 Russian-made amphibious tanks will arrive in Indonesia at the end of this year to add the strength of the country's navy, Navy chief of staff Admiral Marsetio said in Jakarta on Friday.
> 
> The admiral said that the purchase of the tanks is part of the government plan to comply with the minimum essential force as the vast archipelago country has been long not modernized in its weaponry.
> 
> "The arrival of the tanks is in line with the program to meet with the minimum essential force," he said at the side line of the anniversary of the Indonesian marine unit at Cilandak in South Jakarta.
> 
> Some other type of tanks and other weaponry would also arrive during the time, said Marsetio.
> 
> Indonesia said the country badly needs to improve its weaponry to the level of essential of minimum force to guard the country with over 17,500 islands.
> 
> Terrorism and transnational crimes are among the main challenges faced by Indonesian armed forces.
> 
> Indonesian navy to get 54 Russian amphibious tanks - WORLD - Globaltimes.cn


What tanks are we talking about @nufix ? and others


----------



## Nike

@Zarvan
BMP3F amphibious tank


----------



## flamer84

madokafc said:


> @Zarvan
> BMP3F amphibious tank



Which is not actually a tank but an IFV, but as usual,the media (world wide) likes to call everything with a turret and a gun a "tank".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

flamer84 said:


> Which is not actually a tank but an IFV, but as usual,the media (world wide) likes to call everything with a turret and a gun a "tank".


Yeah i agree with you, but one thing you should know. In Indonesia everything who had caterpillar track and had steel armor and had gun in the roof top will be called tank, even BTR 50 will be called tank too not an APC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Sagem Navigation System Selected by DSME of South Korea for Indonesian Submarines *





_ SIGMA 40 XP (eXtended Performance) is an inertial navigation system based on ring-laser-gyro technology.(photo : Sagem)_

Sagem (Safran) beat out an international field to win the contract from Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering Co. Ltd (DSME) of South Korea as prime contractor for the navigation system to be installed on three 1,400 ton ocean-going submarines to be deployed by the Indonesian navy.
Ordered by Indonesia in 2012, this new class of ocean-going submarine is the first South Korean-designed submarine to be sold in international markets.

The Sagem navigation system (NAVS) offers outstanding reliability and precision, making it the best system for demanding submarine missions, whether at sea or for operations along coastlines. NAVS comprises two high-performance Sigma 40XP laser gyro inertial reference units, a computer and safety-critical navigation software, all contributing to the submarine’s stealth and safety during dives.
The decisive factors in DSME’s choice were Sagem’s proven capabilities as systems integrator, plus its expertise in data fusion and transmission to the ship’s combat system, along with extensive experience in managing major defense programs.

This latest contract underscores the quality of the relationship between Korean industry and Sagem on navigation systems, and the predominance of laser technology in submarine navigation systems. South Korea’s Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) had already chosen Sagem recently to modernize the navigation system on the country’s KSS-1 Chang Bogo submarines class, several modernized submarines are already in full operation at sea.

Through this contract, Sagem further consolidates its leadership in navigation systems for today’s submarine forces. Over 60 submarines around the world, in 14 different classes, are now fitted with Sagem navigation systems, including nuclear submarines (SNLE-NG, Barracuda, SNA Améthyste), air-independent propulsion (AIP) types and diesel-electric models (Scorpène family). More than 400 surface vessels are also equipped with Sagem inertial navigation systems.

Sagem

* Thales to Supply Mission Suite for Indonesian PKR Vessels *





_ Link Y Mk2 acts as a “force multiplier”: available tactical data of participating units is shared, creating a complete and uniform tactical picture amongst users. (image : Thales)_

Thales announced the signing of a contract with the Dutch shipyard Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding for the delivery and installation of a full mission systems suite for the two PKR class vessels under construction for the Indonesian Navy.



_ STIR 1.2 EO Mk2 tracking radar for gun and missile fire control (photo : Thales)_

Thales will supply the latest release of the TACTICOS Combat Management System; SMART-S Mk2 surveillance radar; STIR 1.2 Mk2 EO fire control system; KINGKLIP sonar; LINK-Y datalink, as well as its naval communication and navigation systems. The first delivery is scheduled for the end of 2014. The programme is scheduled to end in 2017.




_ SMART-S MK2 3D medium to long range surveillance radar (photo : Thales)_

Thales will also increase its existing industrial cooperation with the Republic of Indonesia, with PT LEN Industri developing part of the Combat Management System software suite. In addition to software development, Thales will continue to involve the local industry in service support and will continue to develop its long-term partnership with the Indonesian industry on future programmes in both the military and civil sectors.




_ Link Y Mk2 Tactical Data Link (photo : Thales)_

Gerben Edelijn, CEO of Thales Nederland: “This agreement strengthens the decades-long relationship between the Indonesian Navy and Thales. It further highlights our ability and know-how to involve the local industry in the transfer of technology and be a supplier or choice to a demanding world-class Navy.”




_ KINGKLIPCompact Medium Frequency Active and Passive Hull-Mounted Sonar (HMS) for Small to Medium Platforms (photo : Thales)_

This contract increases the number of SMART-S Mk2 radar systems sold to well over 50. With the first system under contract in 2003 and operational in 2006, this radar is the world-wide market leader in naval medium to long range surveillance radars.

Thales to supply mission suite for Indonesian PKR vessels | Thales Group

* Raytheon - Lockheed Martin's Javelin JV Gets Contract to Produce Block I Javelin Missile for Indonesia and Other Countries *





_ The Javelin's Command Launch Units will be delivered in the beginning of October 2014 (image : metalgear)_
*Javelin Joint Venture awarded $176 million for Javelin Weapon System*
DUBAI, United Arab Emirates /PRNewswire/ -- The Raytheon Company (NYSE: RTN) and Lockheed Martin (NYSE: LMT) Javelin Joint Venture received a $176 million contract for the production and delivery of 842 Block I Javelin missile rounds and 120 command launch units (CLUs). The contract was awarded to the Javelin Joint Venture in September.

The missiles will be provided through the U.S. government to the U.S. Army, U.S. Marine Corps and three international customers: Oman, Jordan and Indonesia. Funded with Special Defense Acquisition Funds, the CLUs will be delivered to the U.S. Army beginning October 2014.

*"The Javelin Joint Venture is providing U.S. and allied warfighters with an affordable, versatile and lethal one-man-portable, anti-tank, guided missile and surveillance weapon,"* said Jeff Miller, Raytheon Javelin program director and Javelin Joint Venture president. "This contract is important to the Javelin program because the CLU retrofit business keeps our production line warm through mid-2015."
Javelin enhances direct-fire capability against armored vehicles, buildings and field fortifications. Using the Javelin missile system, a single infantryman can engage and defeat targets in close combat and at ranges up to two-and-a-half kilometers.

"This contract allows us to provide to our customers one of the most reliable and user-friendly systems in the world," said Barry James, Lockheed Martin Javelin program director and Javelin Joint Venture vice president. "Javelin has proven and continues to prove itself time and time again in combat."

Javelin Joint Venture awarded $176 million for Javelin Weapon System - Nov 18, 2013

Yay, New Toy to play with!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zero_wing

good for Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zero_wing

Just dont use on us  (joke)

Anyway i know this out of the thread but thank you (salamat po) for the goods that your country donated, Small or big it does not matter at less this sincere

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Dr. Purnomo Yusgiantoro
Minister of Defence of Indonesia




*Self-Reliant Defence*

Indonesia is working towards military modernization and has introduced a law that will prompt increased local content and less reliance on exports in the local defence industry

*To start with, I would like you to give us a bit of background as to the defense industry in Indonesia. During the Asian crisis in 1997/98, Indonesia was one of the most affected countries in the region. The government had to impose strict budget restrictions and priority was given to the economic recovery and social development, while military spending obtained low priority with an average allocation of well below 1% of GDP. It is only in recent years that more attention has been given to the defense industry in terms of budget. Can you tell us about the efforts you are making to catch up for this lost decade? What is your strategy to modernize the military and improve the efficiency and overall capacity of the defense industry?*

The economic crisis that took place in 1998 did not only mark the change from the old era into the new era. It was also the time when the old government was transformed into the new reformed government. Therefore, the crisis also marked the beginning of the new era of democratization in our country and that is very important. 

On the economic side, it took us a while to recover from the crisis. Our priority was to focus on the economy and social welfare and it is only in the last 5 to 10 years that our economy grew stronger. It was then also time for the defense industry to recover.
Our philosophy is that if we want to have a strong country, we need to have strong armed forces. And if we want to have strong armed forces, we need a strong defense industry. That is why it is necessary to strengthen in parallel our armed forces while we push the defense industry further. That is a key point. 

The overall economy has been gradually improving and the Government has been able to increase the budget allocation for the defense industry and the armed forces. I believe that in this Cabinet we have a very good starting point to boost the defense industry as we received the highest proportion of the budget so far. Our current budget is close to 1% of the GDP. From 2000 until now, the budget has increased tenfold. 
In the 2010-2014 period, the defense budget allocation has experienced a significant growth. In 2010 the budget ceiling was Rp. 42,31 trillion (0,71% of the GDP), whereas in 2014 it is Rp. 84,42 trillion (0,88% of the GDP). However the budget that is provided is still far from what we need for defense to realise its development, which is something between 1.8%-2.1% of the GDP.

*In 2010, the Government established the Defense Industry Policy Committee. What lead to the establishment of this Committee and what role does it play together with the Ministry of Defense in optimizing the operations of Indonesia’s armed forces?*

In the past, before we formed this Committee, there were several ministries taking care of the defense industry – the Ministry of Industry, the Ministry of State Owned Enterprises, the State Ministry of Research & Technology, and the Ministry of Defense. There were many fingers in the pie, which was not good as it was slowing things down. So I put forward the idea to the President of forming one body to take care of the defense industry. The President agreed and the Committee was formed under a presidential decree. 

I was named the Chairman of the Committee; the Vice Chairman is the Minister of State Owned Enterprises; the members of the Committee are the Minister of Industry, the Minister of State Owned Enterprises, the Minister of Research & Technology, the Chief of the Armed Forces, the Chief of Police, and the Vice Minister of the Ministry of Defense, who takes the position of Secretary.
As a result the work in the defense industry has been synchronized and so far, it has been working very well. The defense industry is growing; some of the companies can now supply the equipment to the army, the navy and the air forces. Some of the companies have even started exporting which is a great progress.

In 2010, the Ministry of Defense elaborated a 15-Year Strategic Plan under which $15bn are to be spent in the first phase due to end in 2014. Can you tell us more about this plan and its objectives?
The 15-Year Strategic Plan is related to how we can empower and strengthen the defense forces. We have three components in our concept – the first is research and development (R&D) and we have to develop our capacity in this area; the second is the defense industry, which has to be supported by R&D; and third are the armed forces which have to be supported by the defense industry. 
We have broken the fifteen years down into three 5 year plans – we call it strategic planning from 2010-2014, 2015-2019, and 2020-2024.

2010-2014: The main components for this 5 year plan are to emphasize the principal of zero growth and right sizing, meaning not to add the number of personell, but to organise and position every personell according to their competence, and this goes for every position in the organisation. The armed forces developement is directed to strengthen interoperability among services, in order to enhance its joint operation on the field. For the ground force the main focus will be on developing its capability in the field of maneuverability and fire support, along with the transformation of its doctrine, training and leadership education system. The main focus for the sea force will be on changing its organisation, while the air force will be focussing on the process of adding new combat squadrons.

2015-2019: The main focus these 5 years will be a continuation of the previous 5 years. The ground force will focus on the enhancement of its air defence, mobility/counter mobility and utilization of nanno technology in combat intelligence. The sea force will continue changing its organisation with the development of working units. The air force will continue on the previous 5 years.
2020-2024: The main focus of the ground force will be a continuation of the previous years. The sea force will be focusing on the completion of software specially designed for the sea force. The air force will continue on the previous years.

*What and your priorities in terms of military modernization?*
*Indonesia covers a wide area on land and sea, with a very large population and abundant natural riches, so the military has a big responsibility. Therefore, modernisation of the Indonesian military (TNI) is necessary in order to ensure the sovereignity and integrity of our country, as well as the safety of our people. *

We have a program to empower our armed forces. This government has allocated a budget of $15bn to develop the equipment for the army, the navy and the air force. The government seeks to elevate the independence of the national defense industry, so some of this budget will be directed to the local companies. If possible, the equipment has to be made in Indonesia, but if not, we will ask local companies to create joint ventures with international defense industries. We have a step-by-step approach to ask state companies to join. We will leave the flexibility to the state companies. 

The form of cooperation concerns increasing local content, technology transfer, and offtakers and offsets. Offsets means that if we buy from someone, they also have to buy from us. For example, we are cooperating with the South Koreans to develop fighter planes. We have a 20% share, so if the Korean industry makes 250 units of fighters, then we will get 50 units. 

The fulfillment of the needs for defense equipment should be sought in the national defense industry and our dependency of products from abroad should be mimimalized. The government gives guarantees to banks and financial institutions that support the funding of the development and the utilization of the defense industry. 

With the military modernisation, development of infrastructure is also requiered. Currently, PT PAL and PT DI are pioneering in setting up the development of infrastructure by manufacturing submarines and jet fighters respectively. It is expected, that within 2 or 3 years, Indonesia will have its own infrastructure for manufacturing submarines and jet fighters with advanced technology. 

If possible, we will do government-to-government agreements, under the Government’s umbrella. We have had a past experience when our country was under an embargo. Then we had a problem with spare parts, so for example our fighter planes could not fly. Therefore, now we are looking for company-to-company and government-to-government cooperation. 

*By when do you expect Indonesian defense industry to be self-reliant?*
*Our defense industry should be self-sufficient by 2029.*

Military modernization is a common phenomenon for the entire region. Actually, this region has the highest military expenditure in the world. How do you cooperate with other ASEAN members to ensure regional stability?
Modernization is important because the economy and security are like two sides of a coin. When your economy develops, then the security aspect also has to improve. There has to be a balance between the economy and security. This is the case in the entire region and Singapore, Thailand, Vietnam, and the Philippines are modernizing their military as well. We need to have modern defense equipment to protect the sovereignty of our country. Sovereignty is key. We want to modernize in order to maintain our sovereignty. 

ASEAN was formed in 1976 and economic cooperation started. Nevertheless, ASEAN also underlined the importance of stability and security, so the defense cooperation started in 2006. We were really careful not to get ASEAN to form a military pact. ASEAN is not a military pact. We have a very strong cooperation amongst the pan-ASEAN countries. 

What will move the defense industry forward includes also the agreement amongst the ten ministers and the ASEAN defense industry collaboration. We see that the market in Indonesia is big – $25 billion per year - but so far, the market has to import from elsewhere. This is why it is very important that we develop ASEAN’s defense industry. We hope at some point we will be able to deliver our equipment to ASEAN’s members.

Another way of ensuring regional security is through networking and peacekeeping centers. Most of the ASEAN member countries send their peacekeepers for peacekeeping operations around the world. This concerns using military assets for humanitarian assistance and disaster relief (ADR). We are very strong in military operations, which is important, as we form people-to-people contact.
We believe that we can achieve the ASEAN Community by 2015. There will be 3 pillars: one pillar is the ASEAN political security community, and the defense and security falls under this pillar; the second pillar is economy; and the third pillar is socio-cultural.

*What is the role of the military when it comes to transparancy and protection of human rights? 
*
The Ministry of Defense and the military always honour the principles of democracy and human rights. There is no soldier that is above the law, and the military abides regulation and the consititution. An example is the case of a group of the Army’s Special Forces (Kopassus) soldiers who are alleged of the murder of police detainees in the Cebongan prison in Yogyakarta. The trial was covered by national media, whereas some electronical media aired the trial live. It was also obeserved by National Committee for Human Rights.

In regards to transparancy and issues of human rights, the Government has created a mechanism for coordinating human rights activities across Indonesia. This was issued by a presidential decree. The committee's tasks include establishing and strengthening institutions enforcing the National Action Plan on Human Rights (RANHAM), preparing the ratification of international human rights instruments, disseminating human rights information and monitoring, evaluating and submitting human rights reports to the president.

*What are the main threats and menaces that you face domestically? 
*
Terrorism is a serious threat that has already caused many casualties and financial losses. Even though our Police Special Unit for Counter Terrorism had successfully aprehended and killed several terrorists, terrorism is still a serious threat in Indonesia.

With the establishment of the National Anti-Terrorism Agency (BNPT) it is expected that terrorism will be prevented. The National Counterterrorism Agency (BNPT) has formed a Coordination Forum for the Prevention of Terrorism (FKPT) in 21 of the 33 provinces/regions already. An FKPT is a special forum tasked with preventing the propagation of radical ideas closely associated with terrorism by designing and launching a deradicalization program. 

Next to terrorism, seperatism can be seen as another domestic threat. The regions Aceh, Maluku and Papua all have their own reasons wanting to become independent and sometimes use violent actions and shootings. The way to handle this is by talking and negotiation with the parties concerned.

Another domestic threat Indonesia is facing, is the threat of natural disasters. With its geographical position, our country has the potential for volcanic eruptions, earthquakes, tsunamis, floods and landslides. To cope with the natural disasters, it is important to map the vulnerable areas, maximize the role of the Provincial Disaster Management Agency (BPBD), and train the people who live in the vulnerable areas. 

*One of the flagships of President Obama’s administration is the US strategic pivot towards Asia Pacific. How is this shift reflecting the growing importance of the region in both, strategic and economic terms? How would you assess the evolution of the US-Indonesia relations in recent years?*

There is a dynamic equilibrium. The US itself is committed, and it regularly says that its presence in this region is for stability, security, and to rebalance power. This basically means that power is balanced between the strong players in the region.

The presence of the US in Asia Pacific has proven to be an advantage for many countries in this region that are gradually becoming economic powerhouses, like Japan, China, India and South Korea. The presence of the US is formed as full DIME (diplomatic, information, military and economy) and is actually conducive for the region. Therefore cooperation is very important. 

During the Cold War, the priority was security, but now it is more about the economy. Asia is growing in terms of economic prosperity. If you want to move up and your economy is growing, you will need security. Besides that, you have to be supported by a secure region if you want to do business and develop your economy. 

That is why we agree with ASEAN Plus 8 (a counterterrorism alliance between ASEAN countries and China, the US, South Korea, Australia, Russia, India, New Zealand and Japan) that the foundation of economic progress is security. ASEAN Plus 8 countries are committed to achieving stability, security and freedom. 

*In your opinion, how can Indonesia together with the US counterbalance the increasing militarism and assertiveness of the Republic of China in the South China Sea? 
*
There was almost a deadlock when we had a meeting in Cambodia before. There were concerns about the centrality of ASEAN. Indonesia is playing a good role by looking at how it should be used, when we try to get meetings with China on codes of conduct. Now that ASEAN is solid, it wants to discuss and work with China on the code of conduct. 

In 2002, there was a declaration of conduct, but it was not solid or binding. It was just a declaration. ASEAN and China agreed that the South China Sea issue should be resolved peacefully, but meanwhile the area has to be free of mitigation, and it has to be peaceful and secure. But we removed the declaration of conduct after ten years 

The good news is that ASEAN proposes to work with China and that we are starting from the bottom. We are not starting from the top, with the head of state – we are starting with the technical people. There are systems within our multilateral cooperation, where you have a technical meeting first and then you move up to a ministerial meeting, which is subsequently ratified by the head of state. The important thing is not to stop. We understand that there are going to be some differences and discrepancies, but that is OK. As long as we talk and move, hopefully there will be convergence to one point.

*In times of increased religious tensions worldwide, as the most populous Muslim nation in the world, Indonesia serves as a testament that Islam and democracy can go hand-in-hand. How important is the role of your country as a model for moderate Islam?
*
Indonesia is the biggest Muslim country in the world. At the same time, we truly embrace and support democracy. Even President Obama said that he believed Islam could work together with democracy. Indonesia is in the process of consolidating its democracy so in a way we are a “life laboratory” for Islam and democracy coexisting together. People respect us for our achievements and we want to be an example for other Muslim countries. 

*One of the main objectives of our publication is to focus on the economic development and opportunities that the country offers. With over 240 million people, Indonesia is the economic powerhouse of South East Asia and an attractive market for foreign investors. In which areas of the defense industry would you like to see increased cooperation with other international players and the US in particular?*

We already cooperate with the US, China and other nations. For example, we cooperate with China to develop our guided missiles, and we work jointly with Turkey on developing our medium tanks. Indonesian armed forces are very familiar with weapons systems originating from the former countries of the Eastern Block. We had the experience with the US arms embargo, so we do not want to depend on one country only. 
We would like to encourage the transfer of technology. This is very important for us if we want to become self-reliant in the future. Western technology from the US and Europe is very popular in Indonesia and we already cooperate with the US. The question is to which extent the US wants to provide added value to the defense industry in Indonesia. 

We hope that by cooperating with American companies in developing our defense industry through technology transfer, companies like PT DI, PT PINDAD, PT PAL - as well as other private companies related to military equipment - will be able to fullfill the needs of defense locally. We also aim to become a part of the global supply chain and cater to the military needs internationally. We are in that process and we work openly with the international community. 

*After spending more than eight years living and working in the US, what do you think Americans should know about Indonesia today? 
*
The message that I would like to convey to Washington is that they should come more often to Indonesia, because they hardly do. They do not have an accurate image of what Indonesia is really about, and they should visit us in order to better understand our country.
-

See more at: Indonesia - Dr. Purnomo Yusgiantoro, Minister of Defence of Indonesia - Worldfolio - AFA PRESS


----------



## Inoyasha2

*Australian Army team was expelled from the Kopassus Education Center*






Headline - Today, Thursday, November 21, 2013, the Army has issued all Australian soldiers who were undergoing military training at the Center for Education Kopassus (Pusdikpassus) Batujajar, Bandung, West Java.

Army chief General Information, Brigadier General Ahmad Rukman, explains that this is part of the termination step Indonesian military cooperation with Australia.

"This morning, 16 Australian soldiers moved to Hilton Bandung," said Rukman the headline. 
TNI joint military exercises with the Australian army, he continued, has been suspended since last Wednesday, as President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono's instruction to stop a number of cooperation that has been established by the State Kangaroo.

Termination of this agreement is temporary, pending an official explanation from the Australian Government about the wiretapping performed against the President, Vice President Boediono, and a number of other senior Indonesian officials.

"Exercise was stopped in accordance with the orders of the President who followed orders and the Army's Armed Forces Commander," said Rukman.

Once removed from Kopassus training center, Rukman added, the Australian troops would soon be repatriated to his country.

"They'll be home next Monday," said Rukman. (Ren)

Regu Tentara Australia Dikeluarkan dari Pusat Pendidikan Kopassus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> Dr. Purnomo Yusgiantoro
> Minister of Defence of Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Self-Reliant Defence*
> 
> See more at: Indonesia - Dr. Purnomo Yusgiantoro, Minister of Defence of Indonesia - Worldfolio - AFA PRESS



a good move from our Gov.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

*New F-16 squadron in Pekanbaru to start operating next year*

*



*

Pekanbaru, Riau (ANTARA News) - A new squadron of F16 fighter jets at the Roesmin Nurjadin Air Base in Pekanbaru, Riau province, is expected to start operating in one year, Air Force Chief of Staff Marshal B Putu Dunia said.

The squadron is expected to play an important role in keeping the Unitary Republic of Indonesia, particularly its border areas, intact, he said after a ceremony marking the conclusion of an Indonesia-Singapore joint military exercise on Friday.

"The planes will be new," he added.

He didn't mean the number of the new F-16 squadron based in Roesmin Nurjadin Air Base. So far Indonesian Air Force has only one F-16 squadron (3rd Squadron) in Iswahyudi Air Force Base in East Java. 

Colonel Andyawan, Commander of the Roesmin Nurjadin Air Base, earlier said the presence of the squadron is meant to deter infiltrators in aerial vehicles.

In addition, the squadron will also strengthen the country's air security, he said, adding that the growing Indonesian economy must be supported by reliable military strength.

He noted that the squadron of F16 fighter jets of Block 52 in Pekanbaru would be equipped with state-of-the-art weapons.

The addition of 24 US-made F16 planes is part of the Air Force's program to revitalize its fighter jet fleet at the Indonesian Air Force base of type B, which currently has a squadron of Hawk 100/200 planes, he added.
_Editor: Ade Marboen_

COPYRIGHT © 2013

New F-16 squadron in Pekanbaru to start operating next year - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Yay, another Squadron will be formed finally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*TNI, MAF agree to step up military cooperation ** 
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Thu, November 28 2013, 2:53 PM





The Indonesian Military (TNI) and the Malaysian Armed Forces (MAF) have agreed to step up cooperation to enhance the security and stability of the two nations, TNI chief Gen. Moeldoko said.

He said the agreement was reached during the 11th conference of the High Level Committee of Malaysia and Indonesia (HLC Malindo) in Kuala Lumpur on Wednesday.

The TNI chief noted the agreement was related to an increase in joint exercises, sharing intelligence, social and economic development in border areas and air, sea and land cooperation.

Moeldoko further stated that matters related to the border between the two countries had been discussed at the conference in order to maintain security and stability, Antara news agency reported from Kuala Lumpur.

According to him, the TNI and MAF's joint efforts to maintain security and stability, particularly along the Malacca Strait, had gained international recognition.

Moeldoko explained that he had also discussed progress in the fields of intelligence, operations and training, police and maritime operations and even social and economic fields with MAF chief Gen. Zulkifeli Bin Mohd Zin.

Moeldoko also revealed that the 12th conference of the HLC Malindo would be held next year in Jakarta.

TNI, MAF agree to step up military cooperation | The Jakarta Post

*


----------



## Zero_wing

Good job Indonesia your breaking water good job guys looking forward to see that SSV we bought from you guys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*TNI Chief: Bilateral Ties With Singapore at Risk*

A week after Indonesia announced the suspension of military cooperation with Australia in the wake of allegations of spying by Canberra, Jakarta said it could re-evaluate bilateral cooperation with other countries that had facilitated Australia in tapping into the mobile communications of President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, his wife and senior cabinet ministers.

In a report by Indonesian news portal Republika.co.id, Indonesian Military (TNI) Chief Gen. Moeldoko said on Thursday that if Singapore was proven to have assisted Australia in its spying activities on Indonesian officials, the city-state had compromised trust between the two countries.

He emphasized that ties between countries should be grounded on solid trust and that any violation of such trust called for the re-evaluation of the relationship and any cooperation.

Singapore and South Korea recently emerged as “third parties” to an intelligence alliance named the “Five Eyes,” comprising the United States, Canada, Britain, Australia and New Zealand.

Documents leaked by US whistle-blower Edward Snowden and published in the Sydney Morning Herald on Monday detailed the alleged involvement of Singapore’s spy agency in tapping Internet and telecommunications traffic moving through the city-state.

Most of Indonesia’s Internet and telecom traffic runs through Singapore. The country’s biggest telecom operator, SingTel, is majority-owned by Temasek Holdings, the government’s investment arm, and includes former intelligence officials on its board of directors, SMH reported.

Yudhoyono said he had tasked the Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa to look into the matter.

“I’ve instructed the foreign minister to discuss the issue with ambassadors of the two countries,” Yudhoyono said.

According to the latest documents, the spying plot used to intercept Indonesian officials’ communications were also applied by Singapore to facilitate wiretapping on Malaysia, which on Tuesday summoned Singaporean officials to seek clarification on the allegations.

“We have no interest in doing anything that might harm our partners or the friendship between our two countries,” said Ong Keng Yong, Singapore’s high commissioner to Malaysia, in comments carried by the Straits Times newspaper.

“We have excellent bilateral relationship and cooperate closely on many matters of common interest.”

Wiranto, a former TNI chief and presidential candidate in next year’s polls, said the spying row had redefined the “methods of war” between nations.

“When it comes to the issue of wiretapping, it can be quite confusing. Australia would say ‘this is part of my defense strategy, we mean no harm,’” he said as quoted by Liputan6.com.

“We have just experienced it. It’s an unconventional definition of war.”

TNI Chief: Bilateral Ties With Singapore at Risk - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

MarveL said:


> *TNI Chief: Bilateral Ties With Singapore at Risk*
> 
> A week after Indonesia announced the suspension of military cooperation with Australia in the wake of allegations of spying by Canberra, Jakarta said it could re-evaluate bilateral cooperation with other countries that had facilitated Australia in tapping into the mobile communications of President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, his wife and senior cabinet ministers.
> 
> In a report by Indonesian news portal Republika.co.id, Indonesian Military (TNI) Chief Gen. Moeldoko said on Thursday that if Singapore was proven to have assisted Australia in its spying activities on Indonesian officials, the city-state had compromised trust between the two countries.
> 
> He emphasized that ties between countries should be grounded on solid trust and that any violation of such trust called for the re-evaluation of the relationship and any cooperation.
> 
> Singapore and South Korea recently emerged as “third parties” to an intelligence alliance named the “Five Eyes,” comprising the United States, Canada, Britain, Australia and New Zealand.
> 
> Documents leaked by US whistle-blower Edward Snowden and published in the Sydney Morning Herald on Monday detailed the alleged involvement of Singapore’s spy agency in tapping Internet and telecommunications traffic moving through the city-state.
> 
> Most of Indonesia’s Internet and telecom traffic runs through Singapore. The country’s biggest telecom operator, SingTel, is majority-owned by Temasek Holdings, the government’s investment arm, and includes former intelligence officials on its board of directors, SMH reported.
> 
> Yudhoyono said he had tasked the Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa to look into the matter.
> 
> “I’ve instructed the foreign minister to discuss the issue with ambassadors of the two countries,” Yudhoyono said.
> 
> According to the latest documents, the spying plot used to intercept Indonesian officials’ communications were also applied by Singapore to facilitate wiretapping on Malaysia, which on Tuesday summoned Singaporean officials to seek clarification on the allegations.
> 
> “We have no interest in doing anything that might harm our partners or the friendship between our two countries,” said Ong Keng Yong, Singapore’s high commissioner to Malaysia, in comments carried by the Straits Times newspaper.
> 
> “We have excellent bilateral relationship and cooperate closely on many matters of common interest.”
> 
> Wiranto, a former TNI chief and presidential candidate in next year’s polls, said the spying row had redefined the “methods of war” between nations.
> 
> “When it comes to the issue of wiretapping, it can be quite confusing. Australia would say ‘this is part of my defense strategy, we mean no harm,’” he said as quoted by Liputan6.com.
> 
> “We have just experienced it. It’s an unconventional definition of war.”
> 
> TNI Chief: Bilateral Ties With Singapore at Risk - The Jakarta Globe



Tapping happens in a war situation.......better to have close relationship with Moslem nations.


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> Tapping happens in a war situation.......better to have close relationship with Moslem nations.


And also you should have a really strong Air Force off at least 300 fighter jets along with at least 300000 strong army. Equipped with most modern tanks and artillery and other weapons and a navy which should have at least 26 frigates and destroyers with 12 submarines and 30 missile and torpedo boats @nufix

And also @madokafc


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> And also you should have a really strong Air Force off at least 300 fighter jets along with at least 300000 strong army. Equipped with most modern tanks and artillery and other weapons and a navy which should have at least 26 frigates and destroyers with 12 submarines and 30 missile and torpedo boats @nufix
> 
> And also @madokafc



Thanks for your support and attention........


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Australia to Gift Hercules Aircraft to Indonesia Despite Cooperation Freeze *




_ RAAF's C130H for Indonesian Air Force (photo : Bernard Proctor)_

The Defence Minister says Australia's handover of an old C-130 Hercules to Indonesia will go ahead, despite cooperation being suspended between the two countries.

Defence Minister David Johnston says Australia's handover of an old C-130 Hercules to Indonesia will go ahead, despite cooperation being suspended between the two countries.
The aircraft flew over Darwin this afternoon and has had its Australian markings removed.
The Hercules has been repainted with flags and symbols of the TNI - the Indonesian military.
Australia originally intended to hand over the plane to the Indonesians at a ceremony this week at Williamtown in New South Wales.

That ceremony had been postponed in light of revelations that Australia attempted to spy on Indonesian president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, his wife and senior ministers in 2009.
A spokesman for Senator Johnston says the C-130 handover will still go ahead.
He would not comment on whether another date had been set for the ceremony or if the aircraft is on its way to Indonesia.

Meanwhile, Indonesia's foreign minister says he has spoken to his Australian counterpart Julie Bishop about meeting to discuss rebuilding the two countries' relations.
Today Marty Natalegawa appeared before an Indonesian parliamentary commission that deals with foreign affairs.

Commission members want more details about a letter Prime Minister Tony Abbott wrote to the president vowing to never hurt Indonesia or the relationship again.
Dr Natalegawa says he is already looking to begin discussions.
"I've been already in touch with Minister Bishop to discuss about the first step, namely for the two of us to get together," he said.

He says a meeting is needed before protocols for future relations can be developed.
Indonesia says it will not restart cooperation on things like people smuggling until a new agreement is signed.

(ABC)


----------



## MarveL

bang pesan beonnya satu!


----------



## Zarvan

Indonesian Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
List of active Indonesian Navy ships - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Active Indonesian Navy ships - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
My Indonesian Brothers I was just doing some search about your Navy today so what I have found out is in next few years you will get 6 more Frigates and 3 Submarines at least the three submarines you will get from South Korea and 3 Adaa Class Corvettes which you have ordered from Turkey and 3 which of those which were sold to Bruni but Bruni sold to you and are being upgraded by UK so do you confirm it or their are some other frigates please tell me I would love to know @Reashot Xigwin @nufix @madokafc and @Indos waiting for your answers guys and give me answer after reading these three links which I have posted in this post


----------



## MacanJawa

Zarvan said:


> Indonesian Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> List of active Indonesian Navy ships - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Active Indonesian Navy ships - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> My Indonesian Brothers I was just doing some search about your Navy today so what I have found out is in next few years you will get 6 more Frigates and 3 Submarines at least the three submarines you will get from South Korea and 3 Adaa Class Corvettes which you have ordered from Turkey and 3 which of those which were sold to Bruni but Bruni sold to you and are being upgraded by UK so do you confirm it or their are some other frigates please tell me I would love to know @Reashot Xigwin @nufix @madokafc and @Indos waiting for your answers guys and give me answer after reading these three links which I have posted in this post



im sorry adaa class? nope only 2 PKR frigate, 3 Subs from DSME,3 Nahkhoda ragam class and serveral KCR or FAST patrol boat equiped with chinese missile

ARMY WASH NEW LEOAPRD 2


----------



## Zarvan

MacanJawa said:


> im sorry adaa class? nope only 2 PKR frigate, 3 Subs from DSME,3 Nahkhoda ragam class and serveral KCR or FAST patrol boat equiped with chinese missile
> 
> ARMY WASH NEW LEOAPRD 2


Still good but need more Frigate and Destroyers and few more submarines


----------



## Wahhab2701

MacanJawa said:


> im sorry adaa class? nope only 2 PKR frigate, 3 Subs from DSME,3 Nahkhoda ragam class and serveral KCR or FAST patrol boat equiped with chinese missile
> 
> ARMY WASH NEW LEOAPRD 2


Barefoot army


----------



## Zero_wing

Man looks like a typical wash down the local Philippine army motor pool we catch up with you guys hey how's the local tank production coming along guys? Are you guys done testing or you guys ready for mass production yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Still good but need more Frigate and Destroyers and few more submarines



In 2014-2019 period, Indonesia Air force will build at least two more jet fighter squadrons, the candidate right now is Saab Grippen E/F, F-16 Block 60, Dassault Rafale, and Su-35 BM. And i had tell you before, Indonesia too considering to accept grants of second hand F-16 ex USANG. And Indonesia will purchase more LIFT aircraft, it is either Yak-130 or T-50 from South Korea. Indonesia too will purchase more secondhand C-130 H Hercules, Norway and US had propose their stock before Indonesia consider to get it from Australia. Indonesia too in this phase, will bought land based SAM battery systems to build two Anti-Aircraft and Missile battalion.

For the army, the plans is to acquire more Choppers for our Helo Squadrons (and likely it will be more Bell 412 EP) and our Army will buy at least one squadron of Ch-47's Chinook. The plans is to acquire more APC like Anoa2, more IFV like Marder 1A3's and more MBT like Leopard2's. In this phase too, likely we will add more 155 calibre howitzer and more MLRS like Astros2.

For the Navy, we will add more ASW helos, more MPA Aircraft like CN 235, more Fregates (maybe secondhand unit), and our navy is considering to accept the grant offer of Kilos Class submarine from Russia. And the marines will get more toys, like more BMP3F, more BTR units, more amphibious landing vehicle like LVT7A, more arty systems, more than three battalion of MLRS units.

And one more thing, i hope economically our country can grow further, so we can afford those expensive toys.


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> In 2014-2019 period, Indonesia Air force will build at least two more jet fighter squadrons, the candidate right now is Saab Grippen E/F, F-16 Block 60, Dassault Rafale, and Su-35 BM. And i had tell you before, Indonesia too considering to accept grants of second hand F-16 ex USANG. And Indonesia will purchase more LIFT aircraft, it is either Yak-130 or T-50 from South Korea. Indonesia too will purchase more secondhand C-130 H Hercules, Norway and US had propose their stock before Indonesia consider to get it from Australia. Indonesia too in this phase, will bought land based SAM battery systems to build two Anti-Aircraft and Missile battalion.
> 
> For the army, the plans is to acquire more Choppers for our Helo Squadrons (and likely it will be more Bell 412 EP) and our Army will buy at least one squadron of Ch-47's Chinook. The plans is to acquire more APC like Anoa2, more IFV like Marder 1A3's and more MBT like Leopard2's. In this phase too, likely we will add more 155 calibre howitzer and more MLRS like Astros2.
> 
> For the Navy, we will add more ASW helos, more MPA Aircraft like CN 235, more Fregates (maybe secondhand unit), and our navy is considering to accept the grant offer of Kilos Class submarine from Russia. And the marines will get more toys, like more BMP3F, more BTR units, more amphibious landing vehicle like LVT7A, more arty systems, more than three battalion of MLRS units.
> 
> And one more thing, i hope economically our country can grow further, so we can afford those expensive toys.


Only two more that is a joke look at your population and look at the size of your land which you have to defend and look at the situation which is going to become worse in your region you need to have more than 300 Fighter jets of 4.5 Generation at least by 2020


----------



## Nike

not that fast, but i am too wonder, why in the past we doesn't build a strong air force, right now is too damn late but not too late to catching up with other regional power like Australia and Singapore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> not that fast, but i am too wonder, why in the past we doesn't build a strong air force, right now is too damn late but not too late to catching up with other regional power like Australia and Singapore.


Yes you can catch fast because these countries will never make much bigger Air Force but you should go for 300 Fighter Jets at least


----------



## Established_1965

madokafc said:


> not that fast, but i am too wonder, why in the past we doesn't build a strong air force, right now is too damn late but not too late to catching up with other regional power like Australia and Singapore.



Bro! Singapore is Economical Power but not a Military power. We have very limited resources in our country. We do have one of the finest navy and Air-force but limited in numbers. Singapore Navy is mainly focussed on protecting trade route which happens to be our blood line.



Zarvan said:


> Yes you can catch fast because these countries will never make much bigger Air Force but you should go for 300 Fighter Jets at least


Why do they need so much? In ASEAN, we don't have any Arms race like in other places.


----------



## Zarvan

Established_1965 said:


> Bro! Singapore is Economical Power but not a Military power. We have very limited resources in our country. We do have one of the finest navy and Air-force but limited in numbers. Singapore Navy is mainly focussed on protecting trade route which happens to be our blood line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they need so much? In ASEAN, we don't have any Arms race like in other places.


wars so they better are well prepared than crying on that day


----------



## Established_1965

Zarvan said:


> wars so they better are well prepared than crying on that day


I think, you're underestimating ASEAN. We are very much united moreover we have 0 conflicts here. Most of the border disputes have been settled. Few years back, Malaysia and Singapore had a dispute over an Island and it was settled in International courts. Things work here differently.


----------



## Nike

Established_1965 said:


> I think, you're underestimating ASEAN. We are very much united moreover we have 0 conflicts here. Most of the border disputes have been settled. Few years back, Malaysia and Singapore had a dispute over an Island and it was settled in International courts. Things work here differently.



I don't think so, and most of the guys in top brass (Government and TNI) is doesn't share the same though with you. Indonesia must be a strong country, economically and militarily so it cannot be dictated anymore at international events or issue. Just remembering the 1999 periods give me shiver, when the Aussies and the Malays landed their troops in East Timor and ABRI (now TNI) must retreat from our former Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Established_1965

madokafc said:


> I don't think so, and most of the guys in top brass (Government and TNI) is doesn't share the same though with you. Indonesia must be a strong country, economically and militarily so it cannot be dictated anymore at international events or issue. Just remembering the 1999 periods give me shiver, when the Aussies and the Malays landed their troops in East Timor and ABRI (now TNI) must retreat from our former Province.


But it was done on lines with UN. correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## MarveL

* 
*
Indonesian Defense Minister confirmed to buy Kilo Class Submarines from Rusia this friday morning.

the article available in BAHASA. 



> *Indonesia borong kapal selam dari Rusia
> 
> Reporter : Eko Prasetya | Jumat, 6 Desember 2013 11:37*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merdeka.com - *TNI Angkatan Laut akan membeli sejumlah kapal selam class kilo dari Rusia dalam waktu dekat ini. Tujuan pembelian kapal selam tersebut untuk menjaga pertahanan batas laut selatan Indonesia.
> 
> "Karena di laut selatan Indonesia itu termasuk laut dalam dan cocok di sana. Selain itu di laut selatan terdapat lima titik jalur yang harus dijaga apabila musuh datang," ujar Menteri Pertahanan Purnomo Yusgiantoro di kantornya usai rapat dengan Kepala Staf Angkatan laut (Kasal) Laksamana TNI Marsetio dan delegasi Rusia, Jumat (6/12).
> 
> Purnomo menambahkan alasan pembelian dari Rusia karena teknologi yang dimiliki negeri komunis itu sangat canggih. Kecanggihan tersebut yakni kapal selam class kilo memiliki rudal pengendali dari bawah laut ke permukaan.
> 
> "Tetapi untuk jumlah berapa yang dibeli dan barang baru atau bekas kita akan kirim tim dulu ke Rusia. Nanti tim akan melihat kondisi kapalnya seperti apa perbedaan yang baru dan bekas," katanya.
> 
> Mengenai sistem pembayaran, Purnomo memiliki dua opsi kartu kredit atau cash. "Anggaran dari kabinet masih tersisa cukup banyak kok," tuturnya.
> 
> Sementara itu, Marsetio mengatakan saat ini Indonesia baru memiliki dua kapal selam dari Jerman yang beroperasi. Selain itu, saat ini TNI AL sedang membangun kapal selam dari Korea Selatan.
> 
> "Jadi idealnya kita butuh minimal 12 kapal selam untuk menjaga pertahanan laut Indonesia. Tetapi kita sesuaikan dengan budget negara," kata Marsetio.



Indonesia borong kapal selam dari Rusia | merdeka.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Established_1965 said:


> But it was done on lines with UN. correct me if i'm wrong



Yup UN mandate, but they can do it because we are weak militarily and economically. If you had power, no one dare to touch your own problems. Right now, we are trying to build our power (soft and hard power) and that's our right to chose those paths. 



MarveL said:


> *
> *
> Indonesian Defense Minister confirmed to buy Kilo Class Submarines from Rusia this friday morning.
> 
> the article available in BAHASA.
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia borong kapal selam dari Rusia | merdeka.com



Indonesia will induct more than two kilo class submarine for their Navy, just mark my words

cannot waiting Su 35 BM deal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

MarveL said:


> *
> *
> Indonesian Defense Minister confirmed to buy Kilo Class Submarines from Rusia this friday morning.
> 
> the article available in BAHASA.
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia borong kapal selam dari Rusia | merdeka.com


You again pissed me off you already have ordered Submarines from South Korea for GOD Sake go for more fighter jets a lot more at least order 108


----------



## Nike

For my friend Zarvan, news for our Air Force, altough in Bahasa



> *Mencari Pengganti Sang Macan*
> 
> Created on Monday, 02 December 2013 23:16
> 
> Sebagai penempur, F-5E/F Tiger II TNI-AU sudah tak usah disangsikan lagi. Kiprahnya menjaga langit nusantara selalu menjadi yang terdepan sejak tahun 1980. Akan tetapi, usia tak bisa bohong. Meski sudah mengalami upgrade, masa purna tugasnya sudah didepan mata. Dan kini, akan terasa sangat sulit mencari pengganti yang sepadan.
> 
> Beberapa waktu lalu, Kepala Staf TNI-AU Marsekal Ida Bagus Putu Dunia telah mengungkapkan rencana penggantian F-5E/F. Namun saat itu KSAU belum membuka lebih jauh mengenai persayaratan dan spesifikasi teknis yang diminta TNI-AU. KSAU hanya memberikan isyarat,"harus lebih canggih dari yang sudah dimiliki". Karena itulah berbagai jenis penempur generasi 4++ lalu seolah berlomba menawarkan diri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dari Informasi yang ARC dapatkan, setidaknya ada 4 buah penempur canggih yang maju. Mereka adalah SAAB Gripen E/F, Rafale, Su-35BM, serta F-16 Blok 60. Ke-4 jenis pesawat itu tak usah diragukan lagi kecanggihannya. Semuanya mampu menjalani multi misi, daya jangkau mumpuni, avionik canggih dan lain sebagainya.
> 
> Lalu bagaimana soal harga? Informasi yang ARC dapatkan menyebutkan, Su-35BM ditawarkan dengan kisaran harga 75 juta hingga 85 juta dollar tergantung spesifikasi. Harga ini bersaing ketat dengan F-16 Blok 60 yang juga ditawar senilai 85 juta dollar perbuah. Sementara Gripen E/F bisa didapatkan dengan harga 110 juta dollar. Juara untuk harga, tak lain tak bukan adalah Rafale dengan penawaran 125 juta dollar. Namun tentu saja harga-harga diatas hanyalah harga pembukaan. Berapa nilai pastinya nanti tentu tergantung pula dengan paket yang dibeli.SAAB menawarkan Gripen C/D eks Swedia dengan jumlah aduhai dan harga sangat miring.
> 
> Namun demikian, harga bukanlah pertimbangan satu-satunya. Biaya operasional juga menjadi penilaian. Dan seperti kita ketahui, Su-35BM cukup mahal biaya operasionalnya, yaitu sekitar 400 juta rupiah/jam. Sementara Gripen E/F selalu menjual jargon termurah biaya operasional dengan angka 47 juta rupiah/jam. F-16 blok 60 sendiri biaya operasionalnya 170 juta rupiah/jam. Akan tetapi, bukan berarti lantas Gripen E/F melenggang begitu saja. Dari sisi Commonality/ penyederhanaan jenis tentu F-16 blok 60 dan Su-35BM pegang kartu. Terlebih lagi, seri F-16 sudah lama menjadi favorit pilot tempur TNI-AU.
> 
> Dan seperti biasa, pembelian sistem senjata di Indonesia pastinya mensyaratkan Transfer Teknologi. Untuk ToT ini, konon Gripen E/F menawarkan lini perakitan di Indonesia. Sementara F-16 Blok 60 menawarkan Offset seperti halnya pembelian F-16 A/B terdahulu. Untuk Su-35BM dan Rafale, kami sendiri belum mendengar bocorannya.
> 
> Lalu manakah yang akan menggantikan sang macan? belum ada keputusan resmi. Semuanya masih diolah dan dinilai. Akan tetapi semoga saja pemilihannya tidak berjalan terlampau lama, sehingga para pengabdian Skuadron 14 tidak akan sempat terputus.
> 
> Mencari Pengganti Sang Macan



right now tender process is going on, the contender is Saab Gripen E/F, F-16 Block 60, Su-35 BM and Dasault Rafale, is precisely like i was said before.


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> For my friend Zarvan, news for our Air Force, altough in Bahasa
> 
> 
> 
> right now tender process is going on, the contender is Saab Gripen E/F, F-16 Block 60, Su-35 BM and Dasault Rafale, is precisely like i was said before.


When you will finally order than I would be happy until than I am just making dua that your government and Forces start using brains and go for large number of Fighter Jets


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zero_wing said:


> Man looks like a typical wash down the local Philippine army motor pool we catch up with you guys hey how's the local tank production coming along guys? Are you guys done testing or you guys ready for mass production yet?



Still in the prototype stage...



> *Indonesian Defense Company Pindad ready to launch new light tracked armoured vehicle.*
> 
> *Thursday, October 31, 2013 08:22 AM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Prototype Armored Personnel Carrier _
> 
> The Indonesian Defense Company Pindad is ready to launch its first tracked light armoured vehicle personnel carrier. The vehicle enters now in the phase to produce a prototype.
> 
> The vehicle is based on a tracked chassis. The suspension consists of five small roadwheels with the drive sprocket at the front and the idler at the rear. The Pindad light armoured vehicle is motorized with water cooled 6 cylinder diesel engine developing 250 hp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cooperation understanding was signed between Indonesia and Turkey for the development of light and medium tank during the 11th International Defence Industries Fair (IDEF) held in Istanbul, earlier this month. Two Indonesian industrial organisation namely PT PINDAD and PT LEN will be respectively cooperating with FNSS Defence System and ASELSAN as part of the tank development cooperation understanding.
> 
> The Indonesian has set the period of three to five years for the eventual production of the light/medium tank. It has been reported that the design for the light/medium tank will be concluded this year while the prototype is scheduled to be rolled off next year.
> 
> On 2013, Pindad has unveiled its plan to manufacture light/medium tank based on the Alvis Scorpion CVRT and Rheinmettal Marder IFV, hence it is unsure to what extend does the collaboration with Turkish industries would influence on the initial design plan.



I don't know if it even been tested...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Sorry in Bahasa 
*


> *Kemhan Kirim Tim ke Rusia*
> 
> AntaraAntara – 29 menit yang lalu
> 
> Jakarta (Antara) - Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) RI akan mengirimkan tim khusus untuk melihat secara fisik kondisi kapal selam Kilo Class bekas buatan Rusia yang telah ditawarkan kepada Indonesia.
> 
> "Ini merupakan kerja sama lanjutan antara Indonesia dengan Rusia, dari Angkatan Laut, kami akan kirim tim ke Rusia untuk melihat kondisi kapal selam Kilo Class," kata Menteri Pertahanan Purnomo Yusgiantoro, di Kantor Kemhan, Jakarta, Jumat.
> 
> Menurut dia, Indonesia memiliki dua pilihan untuk memperkuat armada laut nasional, khususnya pengadaan kapal selam, yakni pertama, mendatangkan kapal selam kilo class bekas buatan Rusia, dan opsi kedua, membangun kapal selam baru berteknologi Korea.
> 
> Dari dua opsi itu, pihaknya masih mempertimbangkan opsi mana yang akan dipilih karena harus mempertimbangkan cost atau biaya yang akan dihabiskan.
> 
> "Kita kirim dulu tim untuk melihat secara fisik untuk mengecek opsi pertama. Kalaupun dipilih kapal selam yang baru, tentu juga butuh biaya yang berbeda. Pembangunan armada kapal selam juga dilakukan berdasarkan masukan dari AL sendiri," ujarnya.
> 
> Dalam pengadaan kapal selam, armada yang akan dibangun, diutamakan yang dapat mengoperasikan persenjataan rudal balistik.
> 
> Menhan mengatakan, Indonesia memiliki tiga Alur Laut Kepulauan Indonesia (ALKI). Di sebelah timur, alkinya terpecah menjadi tiga bagian, sehingga ada celah untuk masuk ke kepulauan Indonesia.
> 
> "Di sebelah timur kepulauan Indonesia, kondisinya berperairan dalam. Sehingga, operasi kapal selam sangat memungkinkan untuk dilakukan," tuturnya.
> 
> Sementara itu, Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (Kasal) Laksamana (TNI) Marsetio, menjelaskan, Indonesia telah memiliki dua kapal selam buatan Jerman, dan saat ini tengah dilaksanakan pembangunan tiga unit kapal selam atas kerja sama dengan Korea Selatan.
> 
> "Ada keinginan dari Rusia menawarkan kapal selam kilo class. Tim akan segera brangkat menindaklanjuti tawaran Rusia tersebut," katanya.
> 
> Ia menambahkan, sebagai negara kepulauan, Indonesia idealnya memiliki 12 unit kapal selam, namun TNI AL akan menyesuaikan budget yang diterima.
> 
> "Kita juga punya rencana startegis untuk mencapai kekuatan pokok minimum (MEF). Kalau anggaran tersedia dan ada percepatan, maka akan memberikan efek strategi bagi pertahanan," tutur Marsetio.(rr)
> 
> 
> Source: Kemhan Kirim Tim ke Rusia - Yahoo News Indonesia



Indonesia sent team to Russia, to inspect the second hand Kilo class they want to purchase

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

@mas marvel & mbak madokafc : cuma saran, ke depannya klo bisa jgn hanya gunakan kata "bahasa" tapi gnakan dgn lgkp Bahasa Indonesia... disingkat (BI) atw "in Indonesian" pun boleh asalkan nama Indonesia gak hilang krna itu identitas kita. Makasih.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

8th Tank Battalion of KOSTRAD (Army's strategic command)'s 2nd Division in Tank Training in Grati, Pasuruan, Jatim, Thursday (5/11)


----------



## Zarvan

nufix said:


> 8th Tank Battalion of KOSTRAD (Army's strategic command)'s 2nd Division in Tank Training in Grati, Pasuruan, Jatim, Thursday (5/11)


which are these tanks in both pictures


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> which are these tanks in both pictures



Alvis Scorpion 90


----------



## Zarvan

nufix said:


> Alvis Scorpion 90


Has Indonesia upgraded them


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> Has Indonesia upgraded them



Only the gun. Alvis Scorpion 90 was not that old, first order was in 1995.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

nufix said:


> Only the gun. Alvis Scorpion 90 was not that old, first order was in 1995.


and How many do you have them and How many Leapords you are expecting to have in next few years


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> and How many do you have them and How many Leapords you are expecting to have in next few years



Roughly three tank battalions of Alvis Stormer and Scorpion, for MEF I 103 Leopard 2s.
in MEF II, more batchs is expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> Roughly three tank battalions of Alvis Stormer and Scorpion, for MEF I 103 Leopard 2s.
> in MEF II, more batchs is expected.



around 400 units of Leopard 2 series, if i am not wrong. Based on Indonesia army chief presentation back in 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> around 400 units of Leopard 2 series, if i am not wrong. Based on Indonesia army chief presentation back in 2011


That is really good news 400 Tanks good if done by the I think Indonesia and Malaysia should also go for these Machines 
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 
What do you think ?

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## kingwazzuu

Zarvan said:


> That is really good news 400 Tanks good if done by the I think Indonesia and Malaysia should also go for these Machines
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBhQSERUUExQWFRUVFx0XGBgYGBwYGhgYHBoXGhgcGxcYGyYeFxkkHBgYHy8gIycpLSwsFx4xNTAqNSgrLCoBCQoKDgwOGg8PGiwkHyQsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCksLCksLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwpLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCksLP/AABEIALMBGgMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAFAQIDBAYABwj/xABKEAACAQIEAwYCBwQHBgQHAAABAhEDIQAEEjEFQVEGEyJhcZEygRRCUqGxwfAjYtHhBxUzcpLS8RYkQ4KTokRTstQXNHODo7PC/8QAGQEAAgMBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgMAAQQF/8QALBEAAgICAgIBAgYCAwEAAAAAAAECEQMhEjETQVEiYQRxgbHB8JGhIzJCFP/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A9Go8TDE2Ii0zIJ5ibScK/EgDsY64oBpid9/Ynkbn5eeG1SLSTH8I9/n1wzzSEeGIYGcX7Q+dsN+nJfxrbe+A1baeZmyyTcjadp2nzthxUQLD0G08rc/ngvOA8CDa1wdiPfDxUG84CrBieV4vvP4bQMMzDgGLfaPl5nf5Drti/P8AYvwL5D2rDatcKJJj8/Qbn5YCpnHA+FvKLGORPJRtvhqVpuRpJE28TeUk7Dy/DEeZV0D4Nhj6asxMYV86o5/PAZlJPlv0n5crjlbEb1JGkGSduR9fTn8jgfMwngRoUqA7EH0wpbGXWtF/r8tgACdhJuev+uLAz7alAfVMWBkHrF/v8jg1mXwLeE0AOFJwHTiThgLEcyfwnmcTtxTy+/8Alg1liA8Mi/jtOB68UEExtO9tvlhlTi1xyBFrX+/F+WPorxSCLVAIkgSQBJAknYCdyemHHAXilClmaXd5hA6SGBBKkMNmVgQVYSbg8yOcYq1O0jUDTp1gXNSqlKnVsofU4Vu80ghKyrLQBpqRK6fEqj5leyPC6NGMPBxD3y9RhBnE6/ccNckB42WcNJxF9NQ/WH34d3y9R74pNE4MdjsIGBwuCBaZ047CTjsQlHY7CjHYhVMGdo//AJSv5U2PsJ/LBKpufU/jgf2hH+6Zj/6FX/8AWxwQfc+p/HAr/v8AoF6G4ScOwmGAiThuHYSMWUKDh84YBh+BZaM81aAxjadiYP5eXzGIc1W3ty1Dl4YBmeVyB+jjPPViZMny2+beVrC3528rkC39oSByXa0AyfsqBfrttOOTVHV5ctBbK12LANG0gRAmxHK/hnkPTEtTMmSJAPvAAJNvT8sCMxmhYgeGYpqDBaDAbqF+LzJnpiNuJEr4pi4n13C3udh9kedsQl1oN1cwYlFnkTI387yd/TFQFlOprmdgs3EgT02j5Yo5fioACx4S0kySQOu24i0TMARywWDhT3hY6WF942IsRYyxNt/IQcXdEX1E2swCVLNpvyFx4h5fPDu+b7O3MCJ9Op326HHJJWRMEbjfnvzBH3XxCMzzMweo2j8wfxwIwTUSV5DzmYIi/wA49uuELBAW2kCSbkmdv5D8sJmFt/GYuY35Xg/PA/P13IGpdrSL3Mc/qyOXOcEtgN0RtUZ+ukmw6+QtLG/Lri9TUosRpLRNwW0i51HZR5YhyakoTdftPzifhW9hF+XP5UK1YfCll+9j1PX05YPvQvrYRbixNlAJ+725z8pxUq546tWrxC8wLdAo2A8/0aes7D9dZ/W2LaZYKup9/qr19RiUkVbZc/raow1aVURuZM+gn9dcVEz782t91/Ly8sV6lctvsPuGDOT4ACoLk3AOkWjyJvPLpinUVstcpPRFluIMxA0sxPQiT1J5D15Wvzw/j3BadaiVrTAIcEQ2logGAQG+IiDE8iIDAnQy60x4FA69SJ5k4kcSIPtG/vthTyfA5Y9bMlwvi9WjVOXzJsIWnVJs0kgBnPnCh2AuQrw0FtDXzy0lLVGVFUgTUIQCTYamIjcYqZ/s5TrSrk6WBHmhIglTzEbqZBAg6gYx5DxTNVlV8vmmqKKJVe61NIB1MSrHUAsDwzP9oCLTJKddC5Kj2rLZtKmjQwYVCNLKQykExIIsQDP+HHnP/wAT801QslJBTkBUZWlhJH9qCPH4TbaxABIMnP6N84XWqW1F9SMABpUKF7tQArQGIpHa2lVuDtiM7lEp1foq5imUVye9Wo1QLSlyKbaVsUaXYiQCQQJOJkyPjZcIJ9v8j1/I5o1UFRbBlUid/EASCfLwzbniZa7R4jJmP9emAfCO1eWqZdDROinTAXx+EoIAGtiSCeRM3IwSOaidPiB5jY9CCNxGx5jDYTvoW1RaXMFZid4t+uWHtnm3k/rf8MQ954QTYny/lP8ArinV4tRpwtWrSQlQYd0QmTAIDEE3tI6YPlQPEKUeKNMG/wAtvX7sWBxE+R98DUNiB8W5vexnDw8DeecfiJ/M4ZzfoHih/Gc7qy1cRvRqj/8AG2L1HiAO9vvwJzR/Y1J5o8D1Q+3XElCp+zQnmqk+wtiKf1WU4IM/SF6jHd+OowJHIkX/AFfyw9G+fXDPKB40FO8w01R1Hvga17XGGs/sLfPy+/BeQHxhcNhe8HUe4wIVybe/65YcGH6/0xTyFrGA6fCxSAZwWdjCqL3sTA5tfc2G/nh3FahRdLSWqGW0nlJ8A5wTAnnB6AA2/d6pkBojpaZi+wnpgPmMkQ7Pq1z6E+kA2HkI+e2OUpW9nRlGloD1Khk6rkiCOUDlbZRYQOl+mI0ps83NhcnYDp0Hp7YunIljcsLSZUDbkAJjD6+UIUSIQe0/vT+Jt0k4baM9MHLaytbrcfofjjVdm47orJbxXHISByNo9PnjOIoLAagoJ+I8/MT16n2GNhw1USmqowjkReZ5z1wOR6HYV9RG3CAKgdDpuJG6kdB0EctrcsPr5eIBMgyLxF/XePzOLOvz9f1ywg2g3/X43wnkzRxXoB5jLlljVpI+qbDbryMfh7D6eXZidpFvFy+dwTvfynBziHDQ95IvJHI2i8QYgRvFz1OKv0NlWAB0taOvoSIH4YcpaEShsH0qTsNOvSpHUXnlAvPUfyxDVoAEgHUB9Y7eekCx6c8FRk5IJFhy/XLb9AYizmWFRvsMxgNB0sejfZPKRz3HPBKQDhoE06gHKR0P59fTbHAPUbmTzJ5DqTyGLNThjICz2AtYg6jyg7R54gZy0KNuSjmfzPmcH+Qtqux+WUWC3ckQ02W4gjqfM41aoQom7ReOZ5kffgTw/JaVn6x2jl5jzwVWr/P+I+fLzwqbsfjVdjiZt+v15Yh0R1A2+/b9flicHr74r57OJSUvVZUUfWYx7dfvwoaysvEqXemlrXvAJ0mzAcjcXXoQfLGF/pX4FTWn9JHhqM6o4AtUJRtLH7LKqcrHneSc52mzi1+JVnoNrVtI5yQiU9ekRO9NgAbm+Jq2bbPUUoNVVRSMUkVWlmOoCYB1VACQFgSNUXsYnTM8praAY4gyUCisQKtIBhqYC1RgTpBgk91FwbMw54G0ASdK3JtHlb7sb3s12Dp1iC9TvKakBTTUDWQCzq3eghQNQtDTeYsBNW7BZnL0GL16dKlTli2jW4UMDMgBi0eEgWIkc8XKaXtf5KjjbVlzs9whaKP3mYDh4SsyEbOpDBJBlVVfiEQSIFoJXgVVlylEOYPdhj0AMsPQaTjz5+OU1psq1HL9266u4ChiwMTNYxawhR1Iwyp2/wA6w0mommNMCjSECIgeCRbA4IyhJuYF2j0ROO02MU6lOtUKsyKKqFSVKr4mBYr8eoeEyFOPPO1b18xWNVqLoEQLtUIIBJsXpoZ/abRymcO7B04ztKYA7uoQZ5QRczCxpPTz5HG47R0lOUzLK6s4QtpVgW0+A6oUzp3v5YKeZp1RKB47TV8qtNe7GidW1RZVk1qVK0/CS7EEQdIpm0sMG+D9pzWVO9plHqltIAcyqAk+KoqFjYyE1kWJA3xiOwKNmc6qOJpsKjVGhpIVWJGstuWKzzucexZXgdJV0qljFrGYiJtcgAAE9BhbyvG6HQxOa0U6wJQmAQVJ9QV9MOySQiDcqi3HPwiLYt8X0UMtWcgoqU2PhWbm06RdjLDFTg9XvMvSaxmlTmCGk6F5rjTDLzr9f4Bni4aZIan8z+Fv54kR+m365Y6pluf698JoP6GH2JaHEgjzww/dhwE2w5afW/XF2VVnClYD7h+r4lGXXC0kja+JYwLYSQFZPP8AhhD6ffiQ5kSeo3gi3r0wnfKd563j5c98ZLNBGXA8sczHz+/Dzmk+1E9fLfGR7edqGyq0ly2nXULEtAYKq6LBWGksSwuQYA8wRLTKZpvoqc0Wf7o/IDFinU0iBYdMeZ5XtjmjTRu/p+IGR3aSrBisEd36Na0Ec9rh7a5kU9WqgepZDJ6fCwXpy/PEv0DdbPRVzR64d9LPljEcL7Q1KtMF6iGZUwqrtIMeERMTcc8FTxbUtqgVjsYBE+hXCfNC6YLz06NEc4eg9/5Yacx+79/8sCVzR+2L33H8POPzxFng9RISs1I/aTTq22llMDzEHliLNEt5t0wycyPsn3GO78TMMTtcyPaYGM1wjM1GpL3tZtalkYgCCyMyFttjpmOU4vDVMd+3/bb/ALcTzxAedJhn6YPMfr1xAxSZgAxvH8MU1rEEQwb1t1gyB5YWp3m8ppAkrcloEwGMaZ5eE36bg1miTzpsIJmR9oexGFesPI/d+uWKuq1lB9HAty+p0wzMKSsL4DPxEq4j0IH65YvyxJ54mZ7e9v6lBxQoadZQmo8ksA3wBWRl0vHin95fPGfzva56aqus1XKKz1NWqSQHCqWJbSobSC03VoVT4iQz/Y9GrO1Ya3chy+thqDFlnTrhSGRhG0BYjYFR/RRl3QEGojHfxSPmDP44kpQ9hJSyvRi+J9qi+nuiU0kMDAmREXMmJmZmZM2JGPRuyPDKFSjTUaNR7uuUBAZSCKwEWMKwW4G2rkcYrjH9HaUVLCsQBEkwQASF1SNgshjPIHY4r9jUo6mSpTNKtQBqd6upXBWoAyNDC5LaQbXiZjASdq16F8a0bntR2rahUqrTCBUbSDpJbVCloOqB4gRtYDGR4r29zdakysKJpvKkGiIIsYkm/LFfjueL1IYagSWYSRLNJ3F9zirn8upRqYiafiKgmQAfFPitYknc25Wxmg6abXZvUHOMuMqUV18/1X9wa2dOme6y8SVkUKe4AJFwbwQfnjQ8IytF6VNmoUZYAsTTFjJBJAEAegxmz/ZhB8IcsB5sFU/ci+2Nb2epf7vSjfT/AP0w/h7Y6CbZzZvRpT2SbJslfucsUDDQ9MISpvBUhQYmb+eNpk+HIT35oqHqKJfTdhynzjmRJAXoIyy0VfIpa9CsyDyWqNX/AKxHyxs+D5o1Epc1eiUaLhalM29JBY/IYKcOSH4Z8ZfYmFARtAJna04Y4gHF6idVM+Rn5H9HFXMC2Mc46OlBqzzztX23zFHMOi/DQGpqYFqiOiFGdiD+z1FkIBBnTAM2p8E4vmamVLI81m01QkKD3ElGKQsAAgGByDAXti129p0Vro1SmW1oJIIAYK0aG6rZT5E+ZnJ0OP0KLImlxFJqcqVZ1DurSJK8lIjWPjZtvCQjJ+uxGSP1Wz1jK5ksLkGykH7QKgzG2LFsBeEZhWClVqIrKNKVFVWC/VsjECd4t8tsFTjdjm+KszSW9DxSGFAvhyG2FwbkVxJKYxJo88RB8O7zAuQaiYGnlVIO6gfaU+fMnebiMSf1cAPrm3MLBuZgeG/piCtRZmApgkAEliDHQWU+W8fnh2cd1FqgtACad48zsdUgSccbjQeiyOHSbT1GkFo2Ny31pi19+d8U+MdlErqqPPhbwssK0n94jYxJ3Fp3viJK5MBliYmWVTvNxPy9+mIc6jhl1liT8M8r3AMyOthFumJGTW0i9FVv6O8uljUqrfmwBjaY0XvuAfaLyUuxGUPhYViVmTqs17t4bEekW59SC1KiAIsiQbyBczYMDYx0j1vhzZhhAJCCNoVj8gTcmNzJPMkRhjzyXbK4x+BlPsblQgKiqqwCIqsw5TA87mfPEbdmaC6V11lZreJtJJnkrKfD8+nOcEH4sACVI3A0qLxEQeZsOXTniYU9ZJ84kh1BiSFiwg3nSBIAkHEcr3ZVR+CgOztMXNatp5XAJtJgabDa8bHrbFd+AECe+rItiTKNpESdWumsiOQI6XnF3iXFqWVvUzAG8LBLExB0hRIFyJNvFvN8UT2ty1SQKqgu1pBOkiLqFUmDNoJ9bYii2rS/0U+HskXsyIATMV4gm4psSTf7AiTLEsRIM+Zjr8DYCRWrG0ghaZHncLAAjr+WL9Tj9FbvXVUj4dJSSRexVSdwefIY7O9oMqyapV6TllLgFKbNHwsXiTJFjsD6YLg3uv8ASB/4ysvBGXfMVZE8ktAk20m/8eUXkrcErMoIzFYA/EAg1G0xqUiQbgxHMTfVho7SZZEp6HCrq0+FxpRvicBtJDn4bJqPiB28WKq9sTVcLQWmx2VfpFO/IeEX5gb4NYZ+l/pEvGi1UyGYfaq3PSHprtfkr2v+PLmO40czlaTVFcPogspBW072cyRvEbA9MJm+K5juy70KYWdIdsyoGomBbT4m1fPc2E4pZ/jTUFIrUERjYg1Z76516SKJGkTeDHjF98Twzu2v2ArG+gDS7XNMspZucNAMFjzBi7G/n6DBhf6UnBvTqf8AXT/22MnnMgKSo2oMHErpBKiwOg1DCs6ggMF1QbGDYT5DhlOsLPBAkyWMDcnw0jA9canhxrdFKco9B7+uGz6vQoK/esJC1aiEMNSghQKay95vChVcnbBPLcOp0VIUyxCiq2ouWqiXqeI3YAuguBBWpImcY6gxoVicvWp1Cqa9SiYAIJEMphhpBtaBMwSMabs9XfN0WWmhBogBvick1GdmaFXwidTGSIAMTGAnjqNRQcZJO2B8xUBqE+dsUK4hm2N598bCp2CqrJL2Fye6qge7KLeZjFPjHY+rRV3iowkA6KJJMzMS8gKImQN+eChFoR2ZQk/6b/ywa4Vx56SqAFZRsCL+4gn1M74jp8KqfVy+abr+xAj2c4uZXgtc/wDhqwG8sFA9fi622wb5ekSjT8K7VUyIZHXVEhTqUxsSBBsb7HGgyOeEFaVT4rwrQenw77GMY3KcIrH/AIUerj8kIwXocOqmfDSEczUJj2T8sDGeRPaC4o3fBOLEfs2O4gTzHT1wZqC2PNMtwzMgALWoAjk1cgH5NSPyjGx4dmc5AWsmWiPiGYM/4RQM/dipbNeGbWmEnyVN/jRWiw1KGj0kWxTz3CkQLpRQt5AUATM7AYsVc1UQTopt5CrB3H20VY57jbY4ZW4hqEMtJec98h/PClEdkakqBJyhDqeQ+/y+7FwLhpdRdqlP/GPyw0Z+kP8Aip95/BcPjS0ZnGiUYkRsUxxWnyJjrpMYY3G6KqWZ9KgEklWsBMmwPLDCi8wwgPnh52nHBv1GKIYavWkgIpliSdSiOe0C7EfWAHSOjUpUzpOhSRIDaAsMZmZB6GY8uYOLFN9IA2gkyqnn53/e+ZPliF6LGAuoXP1CSRYkCQBeRf13nHO8b7sIiWlUDQosDqhF0FuoACywIB2sb+uLtbN2Y6NM8nYi5gf2atG0WI3ME9YMzlyAIBBIgQNQv4ZZoldzJkEwbYCcXza5Y/tHJ1Gf2cQR4QWBOlIJtqJUsQbE4ig1pdk6NAM45UaKVJ9g0KPiIBHxSWMRta/S2IGDvLArBtpKqCOfi7sLvbyg4xWR7ZBM2Wl1y5UjQVDSYEMyyfrcwSQNhONfleMf7tWzPepVp0lJKldPjIBRbToLF6YmSfGZurDDP/nklspSsC9su1NfWmWSEJZWbuWZKl7Khdj4ZnVziVm2+LHFmlm7ytqYjx94xOkdTu5iAJI9NohzmaatUqVXPiYlyfMkQBewFgOgUdMVcbsceCoRJ8nsMVK9Go0tmcx0BqUQ1t41LmGPPpzOFzy0wGejU1UxpXxIQ0nVvqUCSELQCQNpOAmJXpxAFzAJ9TePkIHqDg2VomrZrVBJuBE6QCQNpIu0bCdgAOWL+X4hTNDuWq1UVm1sCveUywPhIUMGQ7ksJmwgxOBDHYYZiUQOZV1pglM1TsQ+gpWEsklLGkV1biZG8EwTh9AFMstejVdKj1WyyU7NKFE1HVy+JQbc1jrgRkKStUHeGEEs8GCVUFiB+8Y0jzYYv9nqgOYoipUCU6bmp4j4QbE+mpkQe2LKZ6ZU4RRMqaasICtNw+kyJG28nYbnE+YyNJ5LU0YkRLDVIiNzNot8sBanaiijMCzeEgSFJDal1SpWZEc7fPAzMduCawWmmqmB4iwIZrSSIPgUbSQepgbFaFUzS/RaIGnu6YA2GkQPlsP540fAgBQIo06er7MimDfckKZgTYjlEjGVyecFQagZBtPOeYI5EdPxEHB3sw2mqwmxB+79fdhWTcdDvw8qnv8AIKla52y+X+dU/llz+OM9xjJMtZ+k+gg+X343C4ocU4YKokfEB7jGJ/Vpm7Ph5R+nsxtGs8sSwKmNPJhaGBte4BmecRhz1GN1JkXFz7YfnckUaCIxGVYRp353uR5dY5ixNomIMxzcZ7OW0KcwzrcTy84xme1OXzKKK1Fqiqs6+7ZlZQVUBjpuUhT5KSZgGcanvAptzsw5eo+eFNYggLMi9v4jG+1JWiRdMxHBu3FQLoeo5MyGLaugM6wdlk+sG+xMnttUW3fLeJhUg/aHiS42jafEDEDB0UKJbUaNObX0jcTB25am9z1OH06VMfDSpDqBTQCw08hbw29LYW4v0xtpmS/2t/eG20oLx5C4m0/ZJO4GLB7SCuQtTQ6lh4XZShE2lIgxJ5clM41Qy+XBl6dKW5aVM7TAI6Af9vlh/HOE0MxRJeij6SGEeAmSfrJBuWYnrJNzgXfyWkjHZTi9JCy+EhW0gAyNlJA5WJK2sCtrYIUONLyVvKwxpOEcGyjEJ3JX7ANWqRHNf7SCVII8wAcH6XZXKj/w9P5rP/qnC5y46NOPFyVpmFHF9V9Dj5W94xL/AFyOZA9SAfvxvk7P5YbUKA/+0n4lcWkyFNdkQeiqPwGF+RsesP3MJQNWsIpUmZGtr2TofEbW9/LFzhHBKRL06k1pBuSViPC6nQRNzG0i4ONXm6yoJNuXzxkeD5kI9R4gHMVAs7lQ5LX3i5Hr85ZFt9icsVB9mtw8HEU4ePXDCGPSui808pa++4tfY382HliSoNQhdMi4aW08zsBc4fmlLMAxQgyCp8UX1FhKG4cSAIuFIDRgg9cMkhkAAjTDEKDOkAAgggKSASL26EZLDSsGV8uqaSSGaYACmQeZjltvy8sYLtrn8u5VqVUVSQngQnSNLZgtq2JJ74MpE3DrYRjX9oOO/QkSrDV/GabFSKSz8dNm8LTIBsI2ievl3EK9FzKUO6HRCYPrrdvYQMPwx/8AQnK60QLlHQF2TSCsqHDrIMQVtBkSReCFY3i8h43UOW+jwNGoNzBBBJU2MGNTi4iHPOCK6rSBuGjyA/zDFzL5zLj4gx/5QfxfGmkzO3XoGBrR1IMekx+J98OWgTsrH5HBUcRojbV/gH5HCnitPqf8GBcmukVb+AV9Bb7Lf4T/AAxJQyviGsMFm8KZjoLb8vnOLx4onU+x/hiP+sFP13Hzb8hik5P0S2UGyxmyn2b+GGNl26H2P8MXzWpn/iv7v/lxcyfA+8UVFbwEkau9AMiZlZlT/eiZBEgg4O/klgvKsF1ai6MLrFoPO8hlO2wk/LCPmAwlzB0jTEAGJWSJsSFAsLgDBqv2ULEd3VUk8qjaST5Nce5t1xqOzvYjOpqFTu1R5JJZKrFmC6oBt8S/9xJk2wEp0tBRi5dEvAslSqUKXfUKdV+6WZBY7sRJDXaGuIN+Z2EPFOBUq8fRUSg9MahURSqktZRqECosK/jXVpKwNyMaWr2RqsgUVdo+Il1dhJBqo0974mJIJgztYQUyPCcyi+KpSZ2JZyAQs7KACCdIQIoBJ+HC/NFIdH8NIwXAOCPlkIdpZiCQDKrAIAB5nqfQDaTpuAtGZQHmY+44M1+z7vuafqA38MB+JcMq0IIh1UTKzK8/Yb4YskZaFzwzxvkzWZrMqigswUG0sYudhfcnpimvaDLzBr0pmI7xTf5HA3g/bJGTxtTJWxOtVB6mW9YkW3vviynbikSEWpSLEwFFdSSegVd8YpUmdOGTlFNBfM5RXGlxI+8enTGG7T9kqlNxmKLFjpFNhrKELMqUYyixJlWUqwY2BMnTrx1j9Vfc448YDL9Qg22Yg8jtuNxgY5Etg5cSn+ZieGZ8E90yujoBPebsLDVrEq0nzPSScXqiFTb+Y63xX4jmlB0OVsZACsSszcNYqYMWIwCzHFKtInTVJSLCoFfSIj4ysgepMeeHYcyTo5U4M09BCZ/Xz/njkQb6gtyPH4diQdxtIMHnyxim7cORBd4nZadML6gEj8sQ1u2TGIasYndlBvHQGBaYnck8zOrm/grib6plUYp+0QMdIHi+NWBZQPCdU7iJN7cxg3wvS40mW1KJ7tGYAkHmQFPPngBwgJVyyOrMe8p/ETLLIgidpW4tzGC6VW6n3OMcvxKVo24/wsnT+wd4bw5aZY6Ku9iUJmwkwJi/4YvfSgPtf9Op/lxlg2AfaftOuVSwDVWHgXkORdo+qOnM26kL8jyPo1cViWmegNnVE/mQv4mfuxFS4i0eMUpk2Wry5fEsTHnjwz/b3OE2qoPSlT/NDgl2e7YZl8xSWrV1IzaSCqKLggfCgO8YY4OKsV503R6xxbPU2pXYU4gySrX2gQTf1HyO2M8M3ShQrrCiABqPUk3UzJJJkySTgPxfiHeMFU+BefInmR6be+HcLyJqOFHM3PQbk+2JCbRnyu5G5yFbVTU9R78geuLYxFSpwAAIH5YmCY0INKjKZqrKoyhqjJMMFspJ8RXwTeWMDrzkxJlcsoWWoa4JYBzO4UkgveCJXUIAsLYYmUAbUq1UUgQA0ENqGqSxOqAWm24Gwa0HEKbO3hEjnNlAtBhn+IAsCVvBiRJGEKL7ZPuFM9kVzdGrRdVXvFK6pMI86ka7GDrhptIVt7Y8Kr0SjMrDSykqwPJgSGHyIIx7fl30iH8J1KCVZREmA8yVU2MCTMrsQQMF/SfwxRXXM0ipWt4agQghKyCCPDyZRbqabnDodAy3sxFRbYrjFoYgq74dFiWJGEIw9RhhGCBEAwopE4TFqg+KbotFc0SMW+EcRNF7k6Gs43t1jqJ9pGHgYayA4DlYTibzhOTas6gXBgzyjcEHnNjj0yisADoMeWf0b9rO6cZWsYRz+yc/Ucn4CfsMdjyY9Gt6PxfNmnTJFjt6Yy5XWjTgjHHFyCSjEyLjHZPjlRWudXkcafh/ElqbWPQ7/wCmE2mPx5oz0WcxXSmjO7BEQFmZjAAG5JOwx4l/SB/SK2cY0aJKZYH0asRzcck6J82vAXWf0sdphS7vLLdmiq45BZISfmGaP3VNueC4TThgiIjO0CAyCZJiNSzq3AiN77DGrDH20Z/xOXfFGZMeX3YkpuVIIJUgggjcEXBHmDfHqWSyDCA7M5aAQSRYjZwDp1hrhlg22je12o7BZWrTZ6Kim940DT4oA8SxBSQSSADckWtjZxdGJSETjrVMnTrqsGsAhsYR3Y0pGlgQO9IIIm0WkyC2ZKUlOkaUQBVW5sAFUTudhjO8LyhSjkcu0StV6jwZH7E1XseYLtSvzkYIdoa5GgTa59TyxxMjSfFff9zq8moc/wAgLXLOxJgk3J5Dmb8gB+GM/wAVK1m0rUOkEagoEc7kz44I2FhPMzhvaLiog0VmTp1EbRvojczKk7bRfYV+F5fUVWQJIEtTkCbHVyA2Pt541/hsXFcmc2TJ6XZumfrVZ+Sg7bFkhtx4Zn1x1TsXUM906veIPhJ8UCGMKZHivptvBGNnw/hIUBVVRH2RAmAGfTymPeN+ZIZMD6xB6g/r88dGkuxScn0B+wWb/wBzKt4TRqOpmxUGKgkcvib2xpqNTUoYbETjP8Qo6VcrY1GTvLnxaQQhE7CDEDoByxeo8TSlli7m1JSSJvbYDzNgPMjHFz4+OVr5/k6eDPaS+EO7QceTK09b3JsijdjzjoBzPKRzIBwS5nv6neVAjO9gPD1EfEfiWRefL0E8Q4pUzVY1KpudgokIo2VQfqidzuSSbnGl7K5bW7MxkKPhZLMLgwx53B/5vnjZjwqP5mbPlc39glleDr9dEM2I0KIJBtA1SQYIKmDzBGJ6nZSkXV6f7MBgTuQomZhjIAHrjQUqaUlFSqQJECevIAczzx2XrpVkowJH48wRyPkcapRi9Mzq+yeh2RW3jMf3R/HBrh3BVpGRJJ5nDuCZjVTg7odPy3X7rfLBIYzNcXRthFNWKKeO7nCknChsRMbRnjlFXYnVtYqZgExDCOQvEwTiGrk6VTwOocOA7K8BfCZUEGYIImIA2MyRN6jxKWU06alQSNWuWWNQYFQDqYGAQW5m8gjEbu8Dx7kzDadQIaAo3taSOS+owv6ivpIIp6+78N4JEg8wiSLSZYKp3ubACcP4xwVM/lKtEQrwBTJUrpdDNMywuk+G1tLNHLHNqIIJcAi4nT4ogyBCi0iBFoAAGFpZ1l2LSB0+6dhNukRGCTaZVJngdZSphhpIsQdwRYg+YMj5YrVFvjc/0j8C012zNNT3VWNZ3C1jYzJJAfwsCd2ZhMjGLZMaYsySVEJwhw8rjgMGCR4cMPC47u8UQfTzHXE6nFXThFkYFoJSoKLwh6lCpWVdSUyFqEGSur4Sy7hTcBtpBBi07TgfbI5nLCjWP7ekRDHerTFp83XY9RDfaxjeFcdanTzFLQGXMUwjAlhBVg6MCpBlWGxsZviuqsjAqSGUyDzB5euE5IclQaetHpdH7sWhnO7g6tKqJLfZAuT6ACcBOBcXFZCYh1HjXoeRH7pgx6RyxU7aZllyhj67qh/unUxHz0AehPXGCEXy4CfZkuK8abNZqrmHMFzIEbIAAq72hQB6z1nGm7K5EN+0LI3iIA0QVIIafIXgbHwnljGZRjYaok+387DHrHBcnogSGKIBKiAbWi5kk+fPHXilYM7ZYzFdUU+LQJgtMGYuoPvtf2JEFHPh/wCzqao/ekeY6g/fgK+b1ZgaipWFVJGoLrLaIG3eVAhqybBIn4YMfiNVqiaSyAs5SQDTJmmpUxqbRLh1GkwQLThOSTu7CVLVGopUg1RasmVpvTA5CXpM3oZHs3KMAu2PElpXsSq2B5sfhHpaT5A4P5GsBqO4K6xf5T+GPMu2nEO8zBX7G/8AeME+w0j1nGeeLyZE/nsf5Kx8PuA9ZLSxJJMk8yTck/PGt7GUZZm1MCBABHhOqxvFoAHP63TGSB3vy99v9fljc9kHigYaZYyIEgwoBkcj+Rxv9ozS6NZr7ukWWAz7E7KqkeKOdzYHmegwJqiqrSlSrUmp3Rpuhu/d96VVr6WCX6TYx8Qk4nngMxSpMQqjSzE+EBadJqgudv2lVfYYmzOU/ZREUwBRVZIcUtQRlLzaVdhuST3ZI+0ucm3SLSLJIdNQ2ZY99rev44xHa/Nwi0+bnUfJV2Hza/8AyY2+VpE0/Emgk3QmdBO6zygmPljzXjU1azOPhJhf7osvvv8AM4XOPKUZP0FEHUrXE43/AGUy47lRqPia6kbelhMgDrtjBmnEg+35/rqceh9jx4KPiMAdB4bk6ZAvvv8AveWGRewZFritTvcyUBUCipUTtKyqr6vUV2JF9FMfJOFkGsCgJMtqOkKBTLfslKiZjUQDuNFSYkRR4c7fSc2CBJY6jIldLVYgG7EsStp3OC+UoqawIUgfViSNUCb9I1H1ZcKk7f6hUa3ga6XqL1hvLmD+ODEA7b74G8NQh2I+zHrcfr5nBKmwiMDlf1G3AvpOVuWJwmEp0wTiyKeAWxzPKqva4awFKJpb4Y1FhO8ggAQZiD5k4fV7YUV1FdLQBOrUxDGTqB5bc58+WPNznmn4jz5/liNs2ZBJNtj+OH8GYPKb/wD2wkgydwB4RAXYvvdSossyNc3vi2/bNNQ2iIjYtcXnlAna3XHmx4i3XDP6wIMj0kR/CcXwK8jPUqPbCjUDJUp6kqKEcFgRpM6jDWmDPyGPHahIJFxBjxXPobC/W2CR4s07ge2KuXybVXaCNmY6ieQLHYG8Axgorj2VKXIqa8dOHd2bW3AI9Dtt+rjqMXqfBGLCTCMPC5BAMglRfZpBW9pVgCYuTkl2CUIwunBjPdlKlKmXYgQyr7gljHxECJsLqGP1TiXg3Abv36GAJEQZjUTBVt9KmNxBB+zhfmhVpkpgMDEZOPR6tBGdu8pLoDAADSB0vpWYsp3meRiTXz/BaK0Wc0i0RBHdxdZa+gWEqoMGTBANxhUfxKbSaLpnn4JxPTzhG9/uxFWolTB3GIpxpaTKugvT4uaNUtScyLagLMLWKvuLCxHLF3jHadczlu7KFaoqK0j4CoVwbEyplltcb3EYzbGcPpflgPHG7Lbst8OpftaYhbkWMQZI3N7/AH49Xy4KCpZVYS0LsCLwBAsCIx5XlXAdTBsQdzO4M2vj1Th7kuwvEagDvptCkgmfCOpwxC32jG8HzE0KjFjd0QrpB1AU9Ig7jSgabXV6nIYu/RhrkBnQadQTe70yBYRo7zSTfZfKQFydL6PWrZeoE1H9mhc6VuVBOv6oZNLT5IOcHTcPyQB0q1SS1SZI8VNS6Kx0gBaZkuBctIvAXTmbptMIItVCUWZ7BaJJI6SpO36v0x5RWqFmLN8TEsfUmT95x6X2tqBMtVvpNTTTXbxX8YM2A0lr22N8ednKMBJUx6dLGen88OjUVsv2Vxjbdks2e40kiNTi122U+1xHzxjCkYP9lszGtPCPhcT8TQdJVT/zaiP3cE2DJaNL2gQpm6FUgFGVZldY27skp9bTCNHO21jgsaYuFfxF30syNpapShhIAjuw1wZ8WgLeWOLWXSnXo6KnL4Tv6iOm3TlsQIsZXha01EElV2BYkTy3J25bRhbi27QSJGox6li3zmR7WwFr9laVTaVIEeE/5pweQMxkbfl+oxbbIiNWxO0dcLytWl8GjHDVnlnE+ABKhRT1j+ftjQdmi3dojG6MQBtAmdzuDqPpjU5js8jrLDxdekRz/QwIylLS5XcEyI69Z6fywuM3F7KnjEzfAimcNZV1K5DEbQ0gzM8nGoT1wfy+QIeYKiIItFizCFA/eMnnbpiTKKwkk74u0Xw3V2RQLWVpb4tuLTiBGgYnOYBXC5bZpguKJqBtibViguYA54sd5gEmMtM+Xqn5/nhMG6nZHNeA9w8ONSmx1AyZkHyMjcRfEZ7KZoAfsHv6XmPPG20cqmB9XrhowbbsjmhvQfy+G/pLYj/2VzP/AJD381/zeY98S0XTBlJQTEhfM7fONh54NcMohcwiRaoqoZvqDwDBFmQ2aYuLbGcVDwWqs6kKkCYMSb3m+1jJPTBbKZZtRNTxOHChQE0tILkSIK7/ABAXE33ATkmnqyJFL+roqK1QESSXKEAyWUDoO76ExII6HBXO5k04UgmSY6adIBKkWkCIXlYRa5XtFTNQU9KK7aREzeQxGpH1B28SkEz4i283q18p9JhgAIIBB2RjBB8wQQBNhcXIvlk1Km+hnGiovEHdbJ4AYKiRsIJA+EG+mY1CfTBGjlreAt8IAldILD4oBBUGwECeZw/g3DEYNI+Jpkk/vSSSLNcDrsSb4Kl6cj9msglTyBnb4uW0noSB0KJtdINQ+TOcRq933akOxaDoEI8H4RzhmBiPqj7VsDuHccZ3AIaSR4O71Bg0aRMcyTOuxnzIwd4pwsVWZNAYliTPiM3E6jYXPQRpgap8LaOVLSEQAIQynTcWnwlTY/DzvqO98O5QUaaBcW2ZXtFSdx37I4VyNLOoUsCCFKxZhC6SQTBEG+Bp4BmNOruKunedDGBtJgSBNpNpx6G/DZp1VQ1E1KRKs5A3M+FifC0GNpLbBsVMwubQBaJYsEEto1eIU4In62qF+KbHbfDY/iKSSK4JdmE/qitMdzV/6beR6dCPcdcT5fgOZLqBQqgnaUIHu0CI5k4N1OI5+nAqJ4RKqWo6QAlzpjSBGoweWs7ScLmeMZ1IKL4WOpjTpmHYllGreX8BGpYMQJw95JeqKqJn3plSVYEFSVMiCCPCRHIi4jHoHZ7iOqnTqAOYHdszR8aiYB306Cu4AHi5KcY/i1atWqd69BkcrLGCAwVR4iCoghbkkm0TEYXg+fNKpp0Fu8hSNJLAMymaan/iWgddjIkFkZaTYEo/B6TneEUa8OyqxixgH3VgdjPKRcSLjDstw5KQIQeI7sfL7gPIAAdMBeB5o1AjCSlQ+FoI1DVpGokETYaoJ0giW2k8MmrJrLhUKhzceJZYMDJEHwi5kQ3OCMSUo9stJsx/ajOGpVFJBqVAJDLbUY0kWv4Wn0I5zihwtqzMAcvrWRcKw02AHw8gPQwd8el91FkUiYEiecCwtY+XlviOtUdai01OvUAZRNShTMyJ1+yncG04yPJzt0P8fHtnnvEODvVBjKFXJ1B1AAmbyAFXT6AcoiMO4Z2NzasHSmdY+GIO4i4PKCQQRHrz9Cz+bCKSTpETEMTFyLqktymBaeXNtFmhvjW0ElWCnnEkDVEchFve1Jpdl8E2UeG8AqKksGQA82DEdJ6+vn1mb9OmALuCBuL2w3NO5VS5qONMh3OsxJi8bTI+VpxFTDCoCSNAtoFNQG3B31EkHSfAQRc35WptdMrgkHMnmqagBTN5n97EtbPqLWEHATVYQABAJ1C66hOk3EN1F/K21dq2xDDciBJgiZnkN5gT8+S5JvY3m0qDYzwcExaYM2I9V3AvvEHEDV6KmWERJkiIgEmT6An5YEpWZvxCwwK3NmBju5YG0DcCZnEgXQQbsZcKy6gO7ZdLKQfDEMWkxeJBIuStegedhFONUiNQaQYvHUTB6GLwb3Bw7+u6f2gPUheo5+n6g4Fxpgi14gAkggkDwrGgTfpEHqBxUsviNpOqdIMA2PhMGx8yfwm/ZOTC9Xi17SfTfytvvb+cjDW4vNufTmZ8vP3wLzB8JYEuBuAArE2HwPG4J58h0OImYFVuPExuTptq2CXBgLtO+q4viFObClbPtz8NrSwA3jlYwZFjaDIxW+lD/wAxR5dP+/Fag63XUNQAkFwrR8K/EQSJ5C3OZ2cmaAAuBbYm48jAIn0OJFP3/f2I5F/j9MJRqBJUJNRNJI0NC1fCQZVdag6RbygnF3h9MVctl8w4Bq1CGdgAuttO7KsKxvuR06DC47Db/j+AV2D6OSUrScSjFlcmmzU5YqJJFMgE/wCmK9OqaxcVIP8Au9V7AKdSjwnUoB9Rz5zjsdi4dsqXRjs7mmqvULkf2n1QE2q6dkA5WwO4fWIvO4fe+yM1p2MjcbiRsYwuOxl/8sX7NZmLR8he9tFa1+XhX2xXzlEKUIHxCTN5Ic8j/eI9DG2Ox2Ex/wCzHE+eJGxPhDESSYOpxN+cGPkOgxVrmFBBIJaSQeerf1x2OwU+wvaJ+H2AYfEdMnc/W5m4+FfbFOmsQOQ2Hq4B9ZH59cdjsXk6Kl0TrYhRIWJiTEhRBPXEr1CKi33ViZveG68rm218LjsZ/YJb4fVLEEx4tIMALbUo+qBFsXamWVRYcz1Jvrm5vfn1x2OxpwxUltETZYXLLqjSIIvbzA/P8OgwjCGgWBhiBzLAaiepO/rfC47AZYpR0v7SHkVBzJuRCBrEi80r26ajHS0bDEyU5pSSxOpd2a/gZr3vcTfCY7GnHFOKtAN7O4bVLBNRmS9jt4O6022+sfWbziSqniiT9X6x5rJO+9hfC47B8I/H90Um6IZ8YEmJUbnmH9th7DEdZPh84J85N/xPvjsdgnCK9FJvY+IHzj5aT/lHtivmKxV1QbPr1WBPhgCCbi1jG/OcdjsA4q1r5JbonSgsPYWVSOs69O++2K/0RBVeBaRY3FqjqIB28IA+WOx2Ah2wfaB1GqfpVSkCQi6SqjkWoh2jndr4KVHIOkM0aXeJNmSNJF7bmY35zjsdjRSsXFvZTSu3eRNhmXpAfuLTrFR8iAcTTYnmKOqecjVF9+QtzjHY7Cp/3/IxexczSHjFwFpioIJB1a1EyLkRy28sUc+8ZhVhYh91Un4S3xETOoAzO4nHY7F4la/RfsVLTOzFUmo0k/GqeWkuiER/dYid9ugxHT4k8D4dvsJ/lwmOwVipNn//2Q==
> What do you think ?
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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




This is a hell ugly IFV. Whats with those white black tyres ?!


----------



## Zarvan

kingwazzuu said:


> This is a hell ugly IFV. Whats with those white black tyres ?!


I am least concern about its looks if its deadly against enemy tanks its all what matters it would suit Indonesian and Malaysian Terrain


----------



## kingwazzuu

Zarvan said:


> When you will finally order than I would be happy until than I am just making dua that your government and Forces start using brains and go for large number of Fighter Jets




Indonesia is not going to war soon or in territorial disputes with neighbors. So there is no need to buy large number of fighter jets. Money could be better spend on buying corvettes warships to catch illegal fishing boats and upgrading domestic intel to root out terrorists.


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> I am least concern about its looks if its deadly against enemy tanks its all what matters it would suit Indonesian and Malaysian Terrain



we already had tarantula for fire support. The most concern for ground forces is to adding more helicopter like Apache, Mi 17, Bell 412 EP and maybe chinook, adding more IFV like marder 1A3, adding more artillery like CESAR and Kh 179 and MLRS like grad or astros2.



kingwazzuu said:


> Indonesia is not going to war soon or in territorial disputes with neighbors. So there is no need to buy large number of fighter jets. Money could be better spend on buying corvettes warships to catch illegal fishing boats and upgrading domestic intel to root out terrorists.



not that really, to catching illegal fishing and terrorists is domain of Police forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

kingwazzuu said:


> Indonesia is not going to war soon or in territorial disputes with neighbors. So there is no need to buy large number of fighter jets. Money could be better spend on buying corvettes warships to catch illegal fishing boats and upgrading domestic intel to root out terrorists.



Bah! Money should be spent on Social program like the Universal Healthcare Program that will start next year. 

Indonesia tries its hand at universal health care | Marketplace.org

Our citizens will need it more than our Armed forces.


----------



## Wahhab2701

I saw a big celebration in one indonesian military forum after a breaking news that the MOD will purchase russian kilo submarines. I found the link of the press confrence by our MOD but it is in Bahasa Indonesia. Finally, the long awaited deal has been sealed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

kingwazzuu said:


> This is a hell ugly IFV. Whats with those white black tyres ?!


ZBL-09 ZBD-09 8x8 wheeled armoured infantry fighting vehicle data sheet specifications pictures UKÂ -Â Army RecognitionÂ -Â Army Recognition

How about this vehicle?


----------



## Soryu

I think Indonesia will go for Doosan DST or Hyundai Rotem. They have many model and configuration.


----------



## kingwazzuu

Wahhab2701 said:


> I saw a big celebration in one indonesian military forum after a breaking news that the MOD will purchase russian kilo submarines. I found the link of the press confrence by our MOD but it is in Bahasa Indonesia. Finally, the long awaited deal has been sealed.



RI looks to Russia for submarines with multi-role missile systems | The Jakarta Post


Most likely those used submarines / refurbished from Russia.



Reashot Xigwin said:


> Bah! Money should be spent on Social program like the Universal Healthcare Program that will start next year.
> 
> Indonesia tries its hand at universal health care | Marketplace.org
> 
> Our citizens will need it more than our Armed forces.




Money will be likely be corrupted by politicians. Universal health care ? Just looks good on paper only.


----------



## kingwazzuu

madokafc said:


> we already had tarantula for fire support. The most concern for ground forces is to adding more helicopter like Apache, Mi 17, Bell 412 EP and maybe chinook, adding more IFV like marder 1A3, adding more artillery like CESAR and Kh 179 and MLRS like grad or astros2.
> 
> 
> 
> not that really, to catching illegal fishing and terrorists is domain of Police forces




Polair / Water police has only small coastal patrol ships. Thus, catching illegal fishing will likely involve bigger Navy ships.


----------



## nufix

kingwazzuu said:


> Polair / Water police has only small coastal patrol ships. Thus, catching illegal fishing will likely involve bigger Navy ships.



thats why we need an integrated coast guard, working hand in hand with BAKORKAMLA and local government guardsmen, you group them together and there you have a big number of patrol ships



Reashot Xigwin said:


> Bah! Money should be spent on Social program like the Universal Healthcare Program that will start next year.
> 
> Indonesia tries its hand at universal health care | Marketplace.org
> 
> Our citizens will need it more than our Armed forces.



healthcare where everyone gets free medicament and treatment is a fantasy and more burden to national budget. What government should do is forcing everybody to buy a life time health plan from any insurance company, especially the one that offers relatively cheap monthly payment. Like Germany do. Health can be commercialized through a good cooperation between government-hospitals-insurance company, but can military be commercialized? No, they only depend on the national yearly budget.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

nufix said:


> healthcare where everyone gets free medicament and treatment is a fantasy and more burden to national budget. What government should do is forcing everybody to buy a life time health plan from any insurance company, especially the one that offers relatively cheap monthly payment. Like Germany do. Health can be commercialized through a good cooperation between government-hospitals-insurance company, but can military be commercialized? No, they only depend on the national yearly budget.



Don't you think I know that already. Beside most are already covered in an insurance scheme, I think.



> *Free healthcare overwhelming Indonesia's Papua*



The point is Social program should be prioritized over defense. Taking care of the citizens need will help the country in the long run.


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Don't you think I know that already. Beside most are already covered in an insurance scheme, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> The point is Social program should be prioritized over defense. Taking care of the citizens need will help the country in the long run.


Yes and in war this doesn't help Sir defense and social program go hand in hand and the region you live in its the main war zone in upcoming years and if you want to get bombed and want you to be able to do nothing in return than yes don't spend on defense but at least I don't want my Muslim brothers to face that May ALLAH help you in every thing you do but focus on defence


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> Yes and in war this doesn't help Sir defense and social program go hand in hand and the region you live in its the main war zone in upcoming years and if you want to get bombed and want you to be able to do nothing in return than yes don't spend on defense but at least I don't want my Muslim brothers to face that May ALLAH help you in every thing you do but focus on defence



You forgot to put if in your comment.


----------



## Zero_wing

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Still in the prototype stage...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it even been tested...



*Man well it looks great since you guys have tanks and armored tech from Germany (Krauss-Maffei Wegmann GmbH & Co. KG and Rheinmetall) i though you guys were already building but non the less i can see you guys will be just like Britain, France, Germany etc for asian maybe you would be even called ASEAN's Arsenal if you guys keep this up. 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zero_wing said:


> *Man well it looks great since you guys have tanks and armored tech from Germany (Krauss-Maffei Wegmann GmbH & Co. KG and Rheinmetall) i though you guys were already building but non the less i can see you guys will be just like Britain, France, Germany etc for asian maybe you would be even called ASEAN's Arsenal if you guys keep this up.
> *



There's already plan for an "ASEAN Arsenal" Don't know what the hell happened to it exactly, but here's a link: http://www.rsis.edu.sg/publications/Perspective/RSIS2322012.pdf

*BRIDEX 2013: Brunei Orders 4 Anoas?*
Posted on December 6, 2013 by hafizuddinsulaiman
Indonesian media reports said that Brunei is ordering four PT PINDAD built APS-3 Anoa 6×6 Armoured Personnel Carrier. The announcement was made by the representative of Indonesia’s Minister of Defence, Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin during his visit to BRIDEX 2013. (here)

It has been reported by the Jakarta Post on September 2, 2011, that Brunei is set to purchase 35 Anoas from PT PINDAD.

The report quoting Indonesian Defence Ministry spokesman Sr Comr Hartind Asrin said Brunei ‘s first purchase would comprise 15 units of Pindad’s 6×6 Anoa panzers.

The APC vehicle participated in the land demonstration during BRIDEX 2011 held in July.





The Brunei government has also expressed interests in purchasing weapons including SS2 assault rifles but has decided to test them first, said Hartind.

BRIDEX 2013: Brunei Orders 4 Anoas? | malaysiaflyingherald

*BRIDEX 2013: IAe Promotes CN-235-220 PATMAR and CN-295*
Posted on December 6, 2013 by hafizuddinsulaiman
Realising the fact that TUDB is one its ASEAN operators for the CN-235 transport aircraft, the Indonesian Aerospace (IAe) has flown in to if its new products namely the CN-235-220 PATMAR maritime patrol aircraft and the CN-295 tactical transport aircraft to Brunei, both of which are being produced in its facility in Bandung, Indonesia, as part of its effort to promote the two aircraft to this country.



 

 



The CN-295 which participate in the event is operated by TNI-AU’s SkU 2 “Kuda Terbang” at Halim Perdanakusuma AFB while the CN-235-220 PATMAR is one of those currently operated by TNI-AL’s DISNERBAL squadron, RON 800. This is the first time the PATMAR made its appearance in international event.





“We hope that the quality aircraft that we produce will be able to cater the need of the Royal Brunei Armed Forces,’’ said Budi Santoso, the President Director of IAe.

He explained that during the surveillance activity, the aircraft that can carry a maximum air load capacity of 5.8 tonnes, usually has two sets of air crew comprising 10 to 12 personnel on board.




IAe CN-235-220 PATMAR

CN-235-220 PATMAR is being promoted as the platform which assume the role of border and maritime resource protection, fishery survey, anti-smuggling, and immigration control as well as detecting suspicious activities on rugged and inaccessible land border.

BRIDEX 2013: IAe Promotes CN-235-220 PATMAR and CN-295 | malaysiaflyingherald

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder.sea

An Indonesian soldier, Chief Sgt Wandi Ahmad was shot by a group of armed civilians on Thursday in Papua, Antara news agency reported.

Wandi was shot in the head when he was on duty in the regency of Puncak Jaya at 10 a.m. local time, and right now was hospitalized at the Army Hospital Marthen Indey in Jayapura, said Cendrawasih Military Command spokesman Col. Lismer Lumban Siantar.

Besides Wandi, a driver by the name of David was shot to dead and his car was set on fire by the shooters.

Lismer said that right now a team of detectives had been deployed to hunt the shooters.

Papua remains a hot spot with separatist rebels still hiding in the mountain jungles of Indonesia's easternmost province, which is also underdeveloped.

*Papua is our Big Problem *

Indonesian soldier shot in Papua | The Jakarta Post


----------



## nufix

Thunder.sea said:


> An Indonesian soldier, Chief Sgt Wandi Ahmad was shot by a group of armed civilians on Thursday in Papua, Antara news agency reported.
> 
> Wandi was shot in the head when he was on duty in the regency of Puncak Jaya at 10 a.m. local time, and right now was hospitalized at the Army Hospital Marthen Indey in Jayapura, said Cendrawasih Military Command spokesman Col. Lismer Lumban Siantar.
> 
> Besides Wandi, a driver by the name of David was shot to dead and his car was set on fire by the shooters.
> 
> Lismer said that right now a team of detectives had been deployed to hunt the shooters.
> 
> Papua remains a hot spot with separatist rebels still hiding in the mountain jungles of Indonesia's easternmost province, which is also underdeveloped.
> 
> *Papua is our Big Problem *
> 
> Indonesian soldier shot in Papua | The Jakarta Post



Maybe we should rain them some fire power and shower them some artillery shells and send them 45.000 soldiers like we did to GAM.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

nufix said:


> Maybe we should rain them some fire power and shower them some artillery shells and send them 45.000 soldiers like we did to GAM.



Mau digigit ama HAM lg?

Papua problem lies in the social not military. When Jakarta finally decide to get serious on developing the Region most of this attack will stop. 

Begini2 saya pendukung integrasi papua mas.


----------



## nufix

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Mau digigit ama HAM lg?
> 
> Papua problem lies in the social not military. When Jakarta finally decide to get serious on developing the Region most of this attack will stop.
> 
> Begini2 saya pendukung integrasi papua mas.



HAM? did you ever wonder why HAM thingies aren't really working on us?



> Papua problem lies in the social not military.



Oh but they aren't, separatism isn't even similar to terrorism which can be handled through increasing personal welfare. Take GAM for example, of course they said that socio-economic condition of their present conditions at that time was the reason for them to pick arms. But what happened when the Gov was trying to award a peaceful solution like full autonomy? They rejected, they turn down the offer and turn to their leader Hasan di Tiro who resided abroad.

You see, the nature of separatism is not always about food or welfare of the people, but merely a will of one guy to take the power for himself, and the people will always believe to the guy who offer the best hope, especially a guy from their own homeland, regardless the actual reality.

And then ex-Pres. Megawati showered them with firepower until Tsunami brought utter destructions to their homeland. At that point, they were helpless, hopeless and found the truth that the so called GAM couldn't do much to help them. They realized that it is better to stick with Indonesia and accept the offer.

The point is; What we should do is to offer these Papuans peaceful solution like full autonomy with guns pointed at them, because the nature of human being is this, One may not be able to find out who he needs the most, until he feels his helpless-ness. These papuan rebels should be taught a lesson of being helpless until they agree to our conducts. Simple as that.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Reashot Xigwin said:


>





nufix said:


> HAM? did you ever wonder why HAM thingies aren't really working on us?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but they aren't, separatism isn't even similar to terrorism which can be handled through increasing personal welfare. Take GAM for example, of course they said that socio-economic condition of their present conditions at that time was the reason for them to pick arms. But what happened when the Gov was trying to award a peaceful solution like full autonomy? They rejected, they turn down the offer and turn to their leader Hasan di Tiro who resided abroad.
> 
> You see, the nature of separatism is not always about food or welfare of the people, but merely a will of one guy to take the power for himself, and the people will always believe to the guy who offer the best hope, especially a guy from their own homeland, regardless the actual reality.
> 
> And then ex-Pres. Megawati showered them with firepower until Tsunami brought utter destructions to their homeland. At that point, they were helpless, hopeless and found the truth that the so called GAM couldn't do much to help them. They realized that it is better to stick with Indonesia and accept the offer.
> 
> The point is; What we should do is to offer these Papuans peaceful solution like full autonomy with guns pointed at them, because the nature of human being is this, One may not be able to find out who he needs the most, until he feels his helpless-ness. These papuan rebels should be taught a lesson of being helpless until they agree to our conducts. Simple as that.



What about Aceh? After the armistice the rest of the GAM upper echelon decided to work for Indonesia by joining the Aceh Autonomy. Of course there will be a few stubborn straggler that will pose a nuisance to the Republic. The solution is to find a compromise that the rebel might find pleasing and work on it.


----------



## nufix

Reashot Xigwin said:


> What about Aceh? *After the armistice the rest of the GAM upper echelon decided to work for Indonesia by joining the Aceh Autonomy.* Of course there will be a few stubborn straggler that will pose a nuisance to the Republic. *The solution is to find a compromise that the rebel might find pleasing and work on it.*



yep, that is the point, because they were losing their popularity among the people who had seen violence for more than 3 decades and in need of help after the Tsunami. They would be risking themselves by being stubbornheads anyway. 

You see, people will accept and work a job that suits them the most, but until we arrive at that point, people should be "enlightened" a bit.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

nufix said:


> yep, that is the point, because they were losing their popularity among the people who had seen violence for more than 3 decades and in need of help after the Tsunami. They would be risking themselves by being stubbornheads anyway.
> 
> You see, people will accept and work a job that suits them the most, but until we arrive at that point, people should be "enlightened" a bit.



By gunning them down, what kind of example we'll be setting then? The unity of the republic is worth killing, but it should not be used too readily & too often.

I prefer to build school, hospital, road, sanitation facility & other infrastructure needed for functioning society. Then the rebel leaders will find difficulty finding recruits to their cause.


----------



## nufix

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *By gunning them down,* what kind of example we'll be setting then? The unity of the republic is worth killing, but it should not be used too readily & too often.



I do not specify the actions that should be taken by Indonesia in order to deal with Papuan rebels, i just took an example from the actions that Indonesia finally took which ended the long lasted GAM movement. But if you ask me what is the alternative,,, well, systematic famine and covert man made disaster could be a start, after all such cases already happened so we don't have to work it too hard to make them look like natural disasters.

When the people of papua gather a big masses and start to make the situation worst, there you have your reason to send thousands of soldiers. We don't have to bother about being accussed of HAM infringement. Because we send them "peace" along with the march of our soldiers.



> I prefer to build school, hospital, road, sanitation facility & other infrastructure needed for functioning society. Then the rebel leaders will find difficulty finding recruits to their cause.



Unlike Terrorists that attack specific targets in order to spread their messages and demands which don't involve giving away landmass of a country, Separatism is more than that. Their demand is sovereignity, their goal is not to hurt certain people, but to hurt the country they are combatting. And what is more hurting to a country other than having its infrastructure destroyed, its people scared, its economy stumbled? Giving them more infrastructures more than it should be before having them surrendered is like giving facilities to a bunch of vandals, to be destroyed over and over again.

Now if we are talking about bringing tons of infrastructure to a separatist's territories in order to win their people's heart and mind, we have done that already in East Timor and the question is, why am I not seeing our flag in East Timor besides the one above our embassy building in Dili?


----------



## DarkElf

nufix said:


> I do not specify the actions that should be taken by Indonesia in order to deal with Papuan rebels, i just took an example from the actions that Indonesia finally took which ended the long lasted GAM movement. But if you ask me what is the alternative,,, well, systematic famine and covert man made disaster could be a start, after all such cases already happened so we don't have to work it too hard to make them look like natural disasters.
> 
> When the people of papua gather a big masses and start to make the situation worst, there you have your reason to send thousands of soldiers. We don't have to bother about being accussed of HAM infringement. Because we send them "peace" along with the march of our soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike Terrorists that attack specific targets in order to spread their messages and demands which don't involve giving away landmass of a country, Separatism is more than that. Their demand is sovereignity, their goal is not to hurt certain people, but to hurt the country they are combatting. And what is more hurting to a country other than having its infrastructure destroyed, its people scared, its economy stumbled? Giving them more infrastructures more than it should be before having them surrendered is like giving facilities to a bunch of vandals, to be destroyed over and over again.
> 
> Now if we are talking about bringing tons of infrastructure to a separatist's territories in order to win their people's heart and mind, we have done that already in East Timor and the question is, why am I not seeing our flag in East Timor besides the one above our embassy building in Dili?



Problem with East Timor, the history is dispute, our school book history said that they invited us and we came peacefully to annex them. But outside history it's said 1/3 of East Timor population die when we come. IF the outside history is true, how can they easily forgive us in 20-30 years just because we build some road for them? Considering how many coverup in our formal history i tend to believe there's grain of truth in outside view.....

As long as the imbalance between Java (Jakarta) vs non Java development still ongoing, prepare for more talk about separatism. Another province in Sumatra already talk about Independence because of how little income they can retain in their province, they need to transfer most of their income to Central Government. It's ironic when Jakarta can talk about Giant Sea Wall paid by APBN at the cost 300 trilyun rupiah while other rich province in Sumatra, Kalimantan, Sulawesi still have trouble getting steady electricity. 

How many more province need to openly rebel and raise separatism issue before finally Central Government understand that Jakarta is not the whole Indonesia.

Imho two biggest Indonesia challenge
1. Income distribution between Java and non Java.
2. Low nationalism, growing Islamist extremist who care more about Islam than Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

DarkElf said:


> Problem with East Timor, the history is dispute, our school book history said that they invited us and we came peacefully to annex them. But outside history it's said 1/3 of East Timor population die when we come. IF the outside history is true, how can they easily forgive us in 20-30 years just because we build some road for them? Considering how many coverup in our formal history i tend to believe there's grain of truth in outside view.....



I am well aware of that, and are you well aware that the history of east timor is actually not so different to West Papua? hundred of thousands of their people were killed since our armies stepped their feet in 1960s, how can they easily forget and forgive us in 20-30 years just because we build some road for them? 



DarkElf said:


> As long as the imbalance between Java (Jakarta) vs non Java development still ongoing, prepare for more talk about separatism. Another province in Sumatra already talk about Independence because of how little income they can retain in their province, they need to transfer most of their income to Central Government. It's ironic when Jakarta can talk about Giant Sea Wall paid by APBN at the cost 300 trilyun rupiah while other rich province in Sumatra, Kalimantan, Sulawesi still have trouble getting steady electricity.



development costs time and money, but I, as a sumatran, have seen better development for Sumatra than, say 10-20 years ago, Sumatra is getting their high speed motorway built in some of its provinces, better airport than those in Java. It is still slow, but efforts hava been made. 

But if you are not so sure about what I say, and still want to say that the development is still focused on Java only well here I give some enlightment. You may download the PDF



DarkElf said:


> How many more province need to openly rebel and raise separatism issue before finally Central Government understand that Jakarta is not the whole Indonesia.



Talk about secession always exist no matter how wealthy a country or a region is, the question is whether the talk has been taken seriously taken into the next stage or not. In the province where I came from, some jobless people organization have always been talking about secession, but guess what, their number is very small compared to ordinary job-having people so they are ignored. 

Imho two biggest Indonesia challenge


DarkElf said:


> 1. Income distribution between Java and non Java.


I agree, and may I hear your solution?



DarkElf said:


> 2. Low nationalism, growing Islamist extremist who care more about Islam than Indonesia.



low nationalism, yes, but i don't put too many attention to those islamist extemist, their popularity is low to none. Even none of 5 biggest Islamic party in Indonesia qualified for fielding any candidate in the next election, forget the extreme ones, if they got any party. But still yes that is a threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkElf

nufix said:


> I am well aware of that, and are you well aware that the history of east timor is actually not so different to West Papua? hundred of thousands of their people were killed since our armies stepped their feet in 1960s, how can they easily forget and forgive us in 20-30 years just because we build some road for them?


So the solution is more killing and more bad blood until some divine intervention ala GAM or west intervention ala East Timor? If we do covert man made disaster and if the truth is get out.....



> development costs time and money, but I, as a sumatran, have seen better development for Sumatra than, say 10-20 years ago, Sumatra is getting their high speed motorway built in some of its provinces, better airport than those in Java. It is still slow, but efforts hava been made.
> 
> But if you are not so sure about what I say, and still want to say that the development is still focused on Java only well here I give some enlightment. You may download the PDF
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about secession always exist no matter how wealthy a country or a region is, the question is whether the talk has been taken seriously taken into the next stage or not. In the province where I came from, some jobless people organization have always been talking about secession, but guess what, their number is very small compared to ordinary job-having people so they are ignored.


Agree, talk of secession always exist even in wealthy country or region. But it's rare for people in wealthy country/ region to do more than talk, risking their wealth and comfort for something as intangible as independence.

The PDF about 2011-2025 project, from quick glimpse finally Central Government give more attention to Sumatra, but not many project in Kalimantan and the rest of East Indonesia.

I grew up in Surabaya, but since i worked i spend 80% of my time outside Java. I admit there's some development in outside Java especially after the fall of Suharto and local autonomy implemented but the gap still very wide. In Java people already talk about monorail, MRT, Giant sea wall, brand new 2'nd airport, new mall every several month, but outside Java even steady electricity still a problem.

Hopefully this time Government also going to attract the necessary worker.

Bit anecdote from personal experience (read it if you want)


Spoiler: test



3-5 years ago, Friday morning in one store at Kupang, one of the employee get sick, the boss bring her to the closest hospital. The (police hospital) doctor said they need to do some surgery on her because using their word 'bekas operasi usus buntunya infeksi', the boss agreed to cover the cost and call her family to sign the agreement.

Friday turn to Saturday night, still no action, wondering what happen, the boss asked the doctor, why they don't start the operation yet? The doctor said, the only anesthetic doctor in Kupang, didn't come to work today, because he fight with some patient yesterday and still angry.

Sunday, the boss asked another hospital (military hospital), apparently the hospital also using the same doctor, so no luck. Finally the boss going to the third hospital, the doctor there decided to give some antibiotic and apparently it's enough to cure the patient......

Seriously 3 government hospital in capital province of 400k people but only 1 anesthetic doctor? No big private hospital yet at that time in Kupang.


How to use spoiler tag in PDF xD



> Imho two biggest Indonesia challenge
> 
> I agree, and may I hear your solution?


Already plenty study from more famous and educated Indonesian about it, i doubt whatever solution i have will be better than their.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

DarkElf said:


> *So the solution is more killing and more bad blood* until some divine intervention ala GAM or west intervention ala East Timor? If we do covert man made disaster and *if the truth is get out*.....



Not necessarily, my point is about make them suffer of their helpless-ness, regardless how we construct the cause of their suffering. Well the truth will always find its way out, but what matters is how we surpress the effect once the truth got out.

East timor was a big mistake, big follow-up mistake should I say, not to mention that it happened during the fall of Soeharto. Such case is expected, but now it is very different.




DarkElf said:


> Agree, talk of secession always exist even in wealthy country or region. But it's rare for people in wealthy country/ region to do more than talk, risking their wealth and comfort for something intangible as independence.



Mmm, nope. Like I said before, the feeling of the need for independence does not necessarily stand on economic ground or bread like Terrorism. Some of wealthy Indonesian businessmen helped early Indonesian struggle for independence, rich Sultans and Kings were risking their kingdom in order to support the cause of independence, they knew that their power will be stripped if Indonesia won the war, they knew that they could no longer be kings, but they did support Indonesia.

Independence is much more complex than what you think it is, it is all about demanding sovereignity, not demanding some socio-economic betterment.



DarkElf said:


> The PDF about 2011-2025 project, from quick glimpse finally Central Government give more attention to Sumatra, but not many project in Kalimantan and the rest of East Indonesia.



Like I said, it needs time, western hemisphare of Indonesia is much more populated than the rest of eastern Indonesia, thus more projects are expected in order to support the live of much more people.

Oh..c'mon now..Kalimantan is not that few, its project lists ate 3 pages of that PDF.



DarkElf said:


> I grew up in Surabaya, but since i worked i spend 80% of my time outside Java. I admit there's some development in outside Java especially after the fall of Suharto and local autonomy implemented but the gap still very wide. In Java people already talk about monorail, MRT, Giant sea wall, brand new 2'nd airport, new mall every several month, but outside Java *even steady electricity still a problem.*



rapid industrialization in Sumatra and Kalimantan caused electricity problem, not because the government ignored that. In Riau alone the local government couldn't keep their electricity output up with industry boom. But there are at least 2 new power generators that are being constructed, wait for few 2 years.

anyway, Makassar and Balikpapan, and some of major cities outside Java are in process of preparing their own monorail. What is wrong with them is they are too depended on financing from central government instead of giving those projects to private companies like Jakarta did. Such minta minta mentality should be eliminated first from provincial government.





DarkElf said:


> Already plenty study from more famous and educated Indonesian about it, i doubt whatever solution i have will be better than their.



Well, i'm not expecting yours to be better than theirs, i just wanted to hear your brief explanation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Indonesia Shops for Submarines *
By Yeremia Sukoyo on 10:55 am December 7, 2013.






_Kilo Class Submarine._

The Defense Ministry is planning to send a special team to Russia to check on the condition of the Russian-made Kilo Class submarines before deciding to purchase them.

Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said Indonesia was faced with two options in strengthening its naval fleet, either by procuring used submarines from Russia, or buying new ones from South Korea.

“This is a form of further cooperation between Indonesia and Russia. We will send a team from the navy to see the condition of the submarines,” Purnomo said in his office on Friday.

He said his ministry was still considering the options, adding that every option had its cost consequences.

“We will send a team first to check on the physical condition, to check the first option. If we decide to choose new submarines, it would certainly involve different costs,” Purnomo said.

He said defense at sea was crucial for the country and that the decision to strengthen the submarine fleet was based on recommendations by the Indonesian Navy.

“We have three alkis [archipelagic sea-lane passages]. In the east, the alki is divided into three branches. There are funnels to enter the Indonesian islands. In the south there are five funnels or entries,” he explained.

Purnomo said the waters surrounding Indonesia’s eastern islands were deep, which suits submarine operations.

He said the Defense Ministry was also prioritizing the procurement of submarines with the ability to operate ballistic missiles.

Navy chief Adm. Marsetio said the country currently had two German-made submarines and that it has recently built three new submarines in cooperation with South Korea.

But Marsetio said Indonesia needed more than double that number to adequately protect its waters.

“Ideally we need at least 12 submarines to defend the Indonesian waters. But we will adjust it with the state’s budget,” he said.

Purnomo said the Russian-made submarines were advanced in terms of their guided missile technology and that they could launch missiles from below surface up to 400 kilometers away.

“The submarine is called the Kilo Class. We have two options, which are to purchase used submarines and modify them, or to buy new ones,” he said.

Purnomo denied that the cooperation was related to the intelligence information leaked by former US intelligence contractor Edward Snowden, who received temporary asylum from the Russian government.

“Oh no, it’s not related [with Snowden] because we have explored this cooperation for four years,” he said.

Purnomo said his ministry still had enough funds in its budget to pay for the purchase.

“The remaining budget from the cabinet is still sufficient,” he said.

The Defense Ministry said last year that Indonesia was planning to more than double its submarine fleet by 2020.

Ministry spokesman Brig. Gen. Hartind Asrin said the submarines would be a vital component in the defense of Indonesia’s maritime borders.

“[Our] enemies will fear us when we have them, because they are beneath the surface, invisible,” Hartind said.
Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro says Indonesia has to decide whether to buy used Russian submarines, or new ones from South Korea.  EPA Photo/Bagus Indahono

Indonesia Shops for Submarines - The Jakarta Globe


*RI looks to Russia for 
submarines with multi-role 
missile systems *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Sat, December 07 2013, 12:25 PM





_Looking to Russia: Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro (right) and Navy chief of staff Adm. Marsetio (left) address the media in Jakarta on Friday to discuss the government’s plan to buy three submarines from Russia. (JP/Jerry Adiguna)_

Indonesia is in talks with Russia on the purchase of a number of Kilo Class submarines, as the country expands its deterrent capabilities in anticipation of future regional disputes. 

Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said on Friday that a team of officials, led by Navy chief of staff Adm. Marsetio, would head to Russia at the end of this month to initiate a deal and assess the technical capabilities of the arsenal. 

“There is a plan for a massive build-up of our submarine fleet,” Purnomo said in a press conference after an hour-long closed-door meeting with Russian Ambassador to Indonesia and ASEAN Mikhail Galuzin.

Purnomo said he could not provide more details as the ministry was still awaiting reports filed by Marsetio regarding his planned visit to Russia. “Further to his report, we can then decide whether to buy new submarines or modernize 
used ones.”

According to Marsetio, Indonesia required “at least one submarine to cover each sea choke point” (a strategic narrow point of passage). 

He said in total, the country needed a minimum of 12 submarines, as laid out in the Defense Ministry’s Minimum Essential Force strategy.

The ministry refused to detail the allocated budget for the submarines. 

Between 2008 and 2013, defense spending has increased by an average 22 percent to Rp 81.5 trillion this year, according to the Finance Ministry. The budget is slated to rise to Rp 83.5 trillion next year. 

The planned submarine purchase will be in addition to the three U-209 submarines currently being built by South Korea’s Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) and state-owned shipyard PT PAL Indonesia.

The three submarines will be delivered between 2015 and 2016, and will add to the existing two Kilo Class submarines procured in 1978 from the former West Germany.

Purnomo said the ministry’s interest in Russian submarines was based on their advanced cruise-missile system, with which they can accurately target an object at a range of 300 to 400 kilometers. 

Submarines are known to be effective war machines that can act as a deterrent because of their capacity for stealth. 

The ministry is also considering a number of weaponry options to be fitted on the existing submarines, such as procuring the Klub-S missile system, as well as fitting them with the supersonic, anti-ship Yakhont missile.

Indonesia has a long history of operating submarines from the former Soviet Union, now Russia. In 1967, it acquired 12 Whiskey Class submarines from the Soviet Union. 

The new submarines may well be housed at a newly established naval base in Palu, Central Sulawesi, of which only 2.8 hectares of its total 13 hectares have so far been developed.

Natural protection against extreme ocean currents is also considered to be a necessary requirement for a submarine base.

The Palu Naval Base will in the future not only serve as a forward base but also a main naval base.

In response to whether the submarines had anything to do with the current spat with Australia, Purnomo diplomatically said: “We never mentioned in our defense white paper that there will be any threat from the South [namely, Australia]”.

The government recently suspended its cooperation with Australia in the areas of military and defense, joint-patrols against people smuggling, as well as intelligence and information sharing, resulting in the two nations’ relations plunging to their lowest level since the late 1990s.

The souring of relations was triggered last month by allegations that Australia’s intelligence agency had eavesdropped on President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, his wife and Cabinet ministers in 2009.

RI looks to Russia for submarines with multi-role missile systems | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkElf

nufix said:


> Not necessarily, my point is about make them suffer of their helpless-ness, regardless how we construct the cause of their suffering. Well the truth will always find its way out, but what matters is how we surpress the effect once the truth got out.
> 
> East timor was a big mistake, big follow-up mistake should I say, not to mention that it happened during the fall of Soeharto. Such case is expected, but now it is very different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, nope. Like I said before, the feeling of the need for independence does not necessarily stand on economic ground or bread like Terrorism. Some of wealthy Indonesian businessmen helped early Indonesian struggle for independence, rich Sultans and Kings were risking their kingdom in order to support the cause of independence, they knew that their power will be stripped if Indonesia won the war, they knew that they could no longer be kings, but they did support Indonesia.
> 
> Independence is much more complex than what you think it is, it is all about demanding sovereignity, not demanding some socio-economic betterment.


Imo the situation is difference back then. The independence movement have real chance to success. Either they help Indonesia struggle or they are getting swept anyway when Indonesia get their independence. Beside who know how many of them choose to help Indonesia only, Netherland only or playing safe by helping both side?

Real question, did they know their power will be totally stripped or they expect that they get some kind of governorship or maybe federal indonesia where they retain some of their power? 



> Like I said, it needs time, western hemisphare of Indonesia is much more populated than the rest of eastern Indonesia, thus more projects are expected in order to support the live of much more people.
> 
> Oh..c'mon now..Kalimantan is not that few, its project lists ate 3 pages of that PDF.
> 
> 
> 
> rapid industrialization in Sumatra and Kalimantan caused electricity problem, not because the government ignored that. In Riau alone the local government couldn't keep their electricity output up with industry boom. But there are at least 2 new power generators that are being constructed, wait for few 2 years.
> 
> anyway, Makassar and Balikpapan, and some of major cities outside Java are in process of preparing their own monorail. What is wrong with them is they are too depended on financing from central government instead of giving those projects to private companies like Jakarta did. Such minta minta mentality should be eliminated first from provincial government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i'm not expecting yours to be better than theirs, i just wanted to hear your brief explanation.



Kalimantan 3 pages, good in list, but if you really count it, i think the value in real money is much lower than Jakarta. 6 inner city road + MRT in Jakarta alone already cost more than majority of Kalimantan project. 

Jokowi agrees new financing scheme for MRT project | The Jakarta Post


> Jakarta Governor Joko "Jokowi" Widodo says he is likely to accept the new offer from the central government on the cost-sharing scheme for the Jakarta MRT project, *of which the Jakarta administration will cover 51 percent of the loan payments.*
> -snip-
> Last month, Jokowi demanded a revision of the financing scheme, pushing the central government to repay more than the 42 percent agreed toward the loan payments . Jokowi said that his administration could not bear to cover 58 percent of the project worth a ¥144 billion (US$ 1.63 billion).
> -snip-
> Jokowi previously demanded that the central government covered 70 percent of the project.



minta minta mentality? Jakarta MRT is as much as central government project as Jakarta project. Big part of finance is from Japan loan, around 15% directly from Jakarta and Central.

Latest news, because of 'green car' effect on Jakarta traffic jam, Central Government agreed to pay even more, reducing Jakarta burden to silence Jokohok protest.

AFAIK some site said Riau used to received only 1% from their oil money. If from the beginning Riau already can get more, i doubt they will have the electricity problem to begin with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

DarkElf said:


> Imo the situation is difference back then. *The independence movement have real chance to success. Either they help Indonesia struggle or they are getting swept anyway when Indonesia get their independence.* Beside who know how many of them choose to help Indonesia only, Netherland only or playing safe by helping both side?



Really? against England backed Dutch firepower? I don't think so if that was without the help of the ruling classes. Indonesian independence movement was won not only by military to military contacts, but also diplomacy which could be done by educated people. And since Dutch's colonial education system only allowed people from aristocracy families to go to school, the ones that was involved in diplomatic engagements were people from rich ruling families.

False, in the early independence movement, the option was much more like take Netherland's side and keep their throne like it was before, or Indonesian government. The Colonial system allowed local kingdom to retain its power, but since Indonesia is not a colonial country, these educated ruling families should have known that supporting Indonesia means an end to their long lasted hiearchy. I wonder why did they do that if the reason was only bread.




DarkElf said:


> Real question, did they know their power will be totally stripped or they expect that they get some kind of governorship or maybe federal indonesia where they retain some of their power?



The concept of NKRI was already made by Soekarno before declaration of independence was declared, unless they were idiot (which they weren't), they should have known that. Sultan of Siak Kingdom for example, Sultan Syarif Kasim II voluntarily gave away his Kingdom, throne, and wealth to the newly independent Indonesian government right after the proclamation of independence.

What does this tell you? It tells you that these kings knew that supporting Indonesian independence cause means an end to their kingdom.





DarkElf said:


> Kalimantan 3 pages, good in list, but if you really count it, i think the value in real money is much lower than Jakarta. 6 inner city road + MRT in Jakarta alone already cost more than majority of Kalimantan project.



If you value anything from its value rather than its necessity towards the number of population, you will be stuck in your own unsatisfication. Jakarta and greater Jakarta region alone holds greater population than the whole Kalimantan groupped together, that means DKI and Jabotabek will have to support almost 2 times the number of population in Kalimantan.

Infrastructures are built to support and ease the life of the people in the region, the more people a region holds, the more infrastructures a region needs to keep up its sustainability.



DarkElf said:


> Jokowi agrees new financing scheme for MRT project | The Jakarta Post
> 
> 
> minta minta mentality? Jakarta MRT is as much as central government project as Jakarta project. Big part of finance is from Japan loan, around 15% directly from Jakarta and Central.
> 
> Latest news, because of 'green car' effect on Jakarta traffic jam, Central Government agreed to pay even more, reducing Jakarta burden to silence Jokohok protest.



fair enough



DarkElf said:


> AFAIK some site said Riau used to received only 1% from their oil money. If from the beginning Riau already can get more, i doubt they will have the electricity problem to begin with.



Since i spent much of my childhood in Riau, i can tell you that it has almost nothing to do with oil money, industrial boom in Riau happened since roughly 3 years ago, since Panam region outside of Pekanbaru and outskirt region of Dumai were transformed into industrial zones, before that we enjoyed a sustained electricity for almost a decade since PLTA kotopanjang was built. Before industrial boom, Riau was mostly mining region, its economy was depended on oil and oil mining activities didnt require much electricity from PLN as many of them produced their own electricity, like Chevron's owned Sebanga gas powered power generator.

So we had enough electricity to electrify our cities, until industrial boom forced the local government to build more power generator. Industrial boom means welfare boom, if you have ever been to Riau, some of its "Kecamatan" have malls, compared to other Kecamatan in Java. The demand of electricity was almost out of expectation, and such power cuts are expected until those 2 coal powered power generator are built.


----------



## Thunder.sea

In Papua Case, Indonesia must do the "Both"
with Infrastructure and also Military Operation.
We Must Beheaded OPM and also get "Trust" from Papua Natives People


----------



## Thunder.sea

The city police arrested on Tuesday an Indonesian Military (TNI) soldier who allegedly supplied illegal drugs to a businessman.

Jakarta Police spokesman Sr. Comr. Rikwanto said the soldier, who was referred to by his initials JS, was arrested after Endang Kesumayadi, an executive of the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin), was previously arrested on Monday for using crystal methamphetamine, locally known as shabu-shabu, and revealed that he had got the drugs from JS.

“Endang said JS had given him 1 gram of so-called shabu-shabu yellow ice. We are trying to establish how long the two men have known each other,” he said.

Rikwanto said the police were still questioning JS to get more details on where he obtained the drugs. Endang was being detained at the police’s narcotics detention center, he added.

*Soldier arrested for supplying 
drugs*

*Soldier arrested for supplying drugs | The Jakarta Post*


----------



## DarkElf

nufix said:


> Really? against England backed Dutch firepower? I don't think so if that was without the help of the ruling classes. Indonesian independence movement was won not only by military to military contacts, but also diplomacy which could be done by educated people. And since Dutch's colonial education system only allowed people from aristocracy families to go to school, the ones that was involved in diplomatic engagements were people from rich ruling families.
> 
> False, in the early independence movement, the option was much more like take Netherland's side and keep their throne like it was before, or Indonesian government. The Colonial system allowed local kingdom to retain its power, but since Indonesia is not a colonial country, these educated ruling families should have known that supporting Indonesia means an end to their long lasted hiearchy. I wonder why did they do that if the reason was only bread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concept of NKRI was already made by Soekarno before declaration of independence was declared, unless they were idiot (which they weren't), they should have known that. Sultan of Siak Kingdom for example, Sultan Syarif Kasim II voluntarily gave away his Kingdom, throne, and wealth to the newly independent Indonesian government right after the proclamation of independence.
> 
> What does this tell you? It tells you that these kings knew that supporting Indonesian independence cause means an end to their kingdom.



Fair enough. But like i told you the situation is different. There's huge difference between Indonesia independence movement from colonial power with separatist movement from recognized country. Even kurdish don't dare to declare independence yet from Iraq. If we played smart, nice, and fair from the start, good chance we already have no problem of this kind anymore.




> If you value anything from its value rather than its necessity towards the number of population, you will be stuck in your own unsatisfication. Jakarta and greater Jakarta region alone holds greater population than the whole Kalimantan groupped together, that means DKI and Jabotabek will have to support almost 2 times the number of population in Kalimantan.
> 
> Infrastructures are built to support and ease the life of the people in the region, the more people a region holds, the more infrastructures a region needs to keep up its sustainability.


This is going to be chicken and egg problem. Jakarta area have more people, true, but does it justify starving the rest of Indonesia to feed them? Also because much of the funding happen in there obviously people going to there to get better living, so Jakarta going to have even more people. Heck, I have more family in Jakarta and Surabaya than in any other area in Indonesia, most of them not born there but move to there to get better living and enjoy the niceties of life.

This kind of thinking that create the imbalance and the dissatisfaction at the first place, for example Java have 99 million people, Papua area (or insert any other name) only have 1 million, should we plundered the Papua natural resource and give them back 1% only? If they dared to protest, shoot them. If they complain about the lack of development and waste, shoot them. After their natural resource depleted, environment straddle with waste byproduct, some of their people died because they dared to protest, should we keep shooting them until they are no more or until they stop protesting?

Btw personally i have no problem if Indonesia keep pouring everything to Java. My root and home is in Surabaya and most of my family is in Jkt/Sby. It just my view changed a bit after i worked, because my work dictated me to traveled outside of Java. Imho autonomy already help alleviate most of dissatisfaction but still too much focus on Jkt/Java alone. 

We already starting to get OOT in this thread, let's end here before we confused more outsider and just agree to disagree. After all we want the same thing only our view is slightly different

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Marty calls on China, S.**Korea, to restrain*

Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa said on Monday that all related parties in the increasingly escalated tensions in the East China Sea territorial dispute should restrain from making moves that could exacerbate the situation.

Marty’s statement came on the heels of South Korea’s announcement that it had extended its air defense zone to partially overlap with a similar zone declared by China two weeks ago

Seoul’s move was seen as s response to Beijing’s unilateral declaration of an air defense identification zone (ADIZ) in an area that includes islands at the heart of a territorial dispute with Japan and South Korea. The move has triggered protests from the two nations, as well as the United States and Australia.

“We have reached the time when all related parties must commit to establishing conducive situation and restrain from actions that could raise uncertainty, even tensions,” Marty told The Jakarta Post at the State Palace after attending an event in commemoration of International Anti-Corruption Day and International Human Rights Day.

“We have many options of modalities on the table. Numerous forums, both formal and informal ones, can be used for communications. Differences of opinion or stances are indeed inevitable but that should not lead to tensions and potential conflicts,” the minister added.

Marty, however, stopped short when asked if Indonesia had bilaterally talked to China,which was believed to be responsible for the initial tensions resulting from its ADIZ.

“God willing, we always communicate … with all parties,” he said.

Announcing the expansion of its own zone to include two territorial islands to the south and a submerged rock also claimed by China, South Korea’s Defense Ministry said the move would not infringe on neighboring countries’ sovereignty.

“We believe this will not significantly impact our relationships with China and with Japan as we try to work for peace and cooperation in Northeast Asia,” Defense Ministry head of policy Jang Hyuk told a briefing as quoted by Reuters.

South Korea called China's Nov. 23 move unacceptable because its new zone included a maritime rock named Ieodo, which Seoul controls, with a research station platform built atop it. China also claims the submerged rock.

There was no immediate reaction from China, although Beijing’s response to news last week that South Korea was reviewing its options on the air defense zone was relatively low key.

Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman Hong Lei said on Friday that any move by South Korea must “accord with international law and norms,” but added, “China is willing to maintain communications with South Korea on the basis of equality and mutual respect.”

Marty calls on China, S. Korea, to restrain | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Bah! Money should be spent on Social program like the Universal Healthcare Program that will start next year.
> 
> Indonesia tries its hand at universal health care | Marketplace.org
> 
> Our citizens will need it more than our Armed forces.



just look at UK and USA, the Universal health care program just will drag our Nation to the floor of Ocean debts

Much better to spend the money on infrastructure like railways, roads, ports, airports, electricity etc.

Or give the people jobs opportunity so they can earn their own money for their own health related expenses


----------



## nufix

*Indonesia edges closer to decision on Kilo-class submarines*
*Jon Grevatt, Jane's Asia-Pacific Industry Reporter, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry


Indonesia is moving closer to a decision on whether to purchase Kilo-class submarines from Russia, Indonesian Defence Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro has confirmed.

Speaking at a press conference in Jakarta on 6 December, Yusgiantoro said in comments published by the defence ministry that the Indonesian Navy is set to send a team to evaluate the diesel-electric submarines in line with its target to boost capabilities and secure the country's exclusive economic zone (EEZ).

He added that Indonesia was considering a purchase of either new or refurbished Kilo-class submarines. He did not reveal how many submarines Indonesia wanted to buy from Russia, although officials in Jakarta have previously suggested that the country needs at least six more to provide adequate EEZ protection.

Indonesia edges closer to decision on Kilo-class submarines - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

*PT Palindo Shipyard in Batam, Riau Islands Province, is set to launch more Light Missile FACs of Klewang Class.*
credit: Kenyot@JMP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

nufix said:


> *PT Palindo Shipyard in Batam, Riau Islands Province, is set two launch more Light Missile FAC of Klewang Class.*
> credit: Kenyot@JMP



What Anti-Ship Missiles will the FAC use?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Fsjal said:


> What Anti-Ship Missiles will the FAC use?










Most likely china's C705, since China licensed that missile to be produced in and by Indonesia. C705 will be a standard Surface to Surface missile for Indonesian FACs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

nufix said:


> *PT Palindo Shipyard in Batam, Riau Islands Province, is set to launch more Light Missile FACs of Klewang Class.*
> credit: Kenyot@JMP



Bukannya Klewang tu proyeknya North Sea Banyuwangi?


----------



## nufix

katarabhumi said:


> Bukannya Klewang tu proyeknya North Sea Banyuwangi?


achso, saya salah ketik mas hehe. Clurit class maksudnya (-_-)v



nufix said:


> *PT Palindo Shipyard in Batam, Riau Islands Province, is set to launch more Light Missile FACs of Klewang Class.*
> credit: Kenyot@JMP



*Erratum: These are KCR 40 Clurit class ships*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Jakarta Gears Up for Indonesian Urban Defense Strategy*






JAKARTA — Indonesia is preparing for a reconstruction project that will improve the defenses of its capital city.

An Indonesian official said the “urban defense strategy” is necessary to give the country an equal position with neighboring Singapore and Malaysia.

As part of an overall buildup in defense, the Defense Ministry has taken first-stage delivery of 30 Leopard tanks from Germany. Last year, the MoD purchased 103 Leopard tanks, plus 42 Marder 1A3 infantry fighting vehicles and 11 armored recovery and engineering vehicles. According to a news release from Rheinmetall Defence, the deal is worth €216 million (US $292 million).

Jakarta’s reconstruction project will affect strategic spots near the Presidential Palace, including Gambir and Pejambon areas in the eastern side of the Palace, and the compound of the National Monument — widely known as Monas.

The Jakarta administration is expecting to start reconstruction in 2014.

The Army, however, has already begun renovating a military building in Pejambon area. It will serve as a military dorm and the basement will house the Leopard tanks and Marder vehicles.

The deployment of these vehicles in the Pejambon area will allow the Army’s Strategic Reserves Command (Kostrad) to mobilize forces quickly in defense of the city.

The project also aims to reconstruct and strengthen the asphalt road to carry the 62-ton Leopards and develop underground installations linking three strategic spots: the Palace, the Army’s Pejambon dorm and Monas.

Deputy Defense Minister Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin said the urban defense strategy is necessary to protect Jakarta in times of crisis.

Sjamsoeddin said funding for this project would come from Jakarta’s regional revenue, and not from defense budget.

“The governor agreed to allocate regional funds for this project,” he said.

A Defense Ministry official said that, apart from the reconstruction of these strategic spots, there will be a call to private developers to reconstruct the rooftops of their buildings, making them fit for runway and landing areas for military aircraft.

The project also includes the positioning of several surface-to-air missile units on the rooftops of certain buildings. These missiles belong to the Army’s Aerial Defense Artillery.

Jakarta has not disclosed how much will be budgeted for this project. The Jakarta administration earns around US $3.6 billion per year.

Defense expert Anton Ali Abbas criticized the urban defense plan by saying that Leopard tanks would be more useful if they were deployed along the border.

“The government once said that deployment of Leopard tanks would be in the bordering Kalimantan, as we learned that Malaysia has also deployed its [main battle tanks] nearby that bordering area,” said Abbas, an adviser to an Indonesian legislator of the House of Representatives’ Commission on Defense and Foreign Affairs. “Thus, deployment of the Leopard tanks should be in Tanjung Pura Military Command in Pontianak, West Kalimantan, and in the Mulawarman Military Command in Balikpapan, East Kalimantan.”

The purchase of these vehicles has triggered debate in the Army.

“Kostrad wishes to get ‘exclusive rights’ to utilize the tanks,” Abbas said.

Kostrad is the Army’s largest command unit, with 35,000 personnel. It is divided into two infantry divisions: the 1st Kostrad Division,based in Cilodong, West Java, and the 2nd Infantry Division, based in Malang, East Java. Its main headquarters is in Gambir, Central Jakarta.


Jakarta Gears Up for Indonesian Urban Defense Strategy | Defense News | defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia desire promoting military cooperation with Iraq *
12/9/2013 2:11 PM 





BAGHDAD/ Aswat al-Iraq: Indonesian Defence Minister expressed the desire of his country to elevate bilateral relations with Iraqi, particularly the defence sector.

In a statement by Iraqi foreign ministry, Iraqi ambassador to Djakarta Abdulla Hassan Saleh met today Indonesian Defence Minister, where the desire of cooperation was discussed.

On the other hand, Ambassador Saleh elaborate the latest developments in Iraq on political, security and economic levels and the desire to promote bilateral cooperation.

Indonesia desire promoting military cooperation with Iraq : Aswat Al Iraq


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Rebirth of The Trimaran*
(makasih Mbak Audrey)

Under construction:









What it look like after it finished.





(PLS Don't get burned again.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Rebirth of The Trimaran*
> (makasih Mbak Audrey)
> 
> Under construction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it look like after it finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (PLS Don't get burned again.)


and what the blood hell is this thing


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> and what the blood hell is this thing



Okay, you caught us, we're actually building Decepticon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> and what the blood hell is this thing


Litoral Missile FAC

Last year we have completed the first version of this ship, but accidentally it was burnt because of some unidentified engineering failure.

Photo from last year:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

nufix said:


> Litoral Missile FAC
> 
> Last year we have completed the first version of this ship, but accidentally it was burnt because of some unidentified engineering failure.



Waduh Mas, biarin aja dia gk tau biar kita godaiin


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> Litoral Missile FAC
> 
> Last year we have completed the first version of this ship, but accidentally it was burnt because of some unidentified engineering failure.
> 
> Photo from last year:



complete material failure indeed, tough they had a very good design. Make me wonder, why they doesn't use steel materiel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

madokafc said:


> complete material failure indeed, tough they had a very good design. Make me wonder, why they doesn't use steel materiel



Cause steel blips in the radar & most ship nowadays uses Aluminium. The Trimaran uses Fibre Carbon.


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Cause steel blips in the radar & most ship nowadays uses Aluminium. The Trimaran uses Fibre Carbon.


And How many missile it would carry at one time and if it fails again than what I hope it don't but still should be prepared for the worst


----------



## Fsjal

madokafc said:


> complete material failure indeed, tough they had a very good design. Make me wonder, why they doesn't use steel materiel


Imagine if the ship was to launch a missile but failed. The material used on the ship that burned was bad.


----------



## Indos

Fsjal said:


> Imagine if the ship was to launch a missile but failed. The material used on the ship that burned was bad.



By building up the project once more....it seems that they have already found a good composite material for the body....I hope this project will be successful


----------



## nufix

*2nd (AX-2340) CN-235 Maritime Patrol Aircraft for Indonesian Navy is being completed by PT Dirgantara Indonesia.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Indonesia to raise East China Sea issue at ASEAN-Japan summit*
> Thu, December 12 2013 17:01 | 199 Views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia plans to raise the East China Sea issue at the ASEAN-Japan Summit scheduled in Tokyo at the weekend.
> 
> "The political situation in East Asia is quite tense right now. The attention used to be focused on the Southeast China Sea, but now tensions are reaching a flashpoint with the East China Sea dispute," Indonesian president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono said here on Thursday before departing for Tokyo to attend the summit.
> 
> He said Indonesia would convey its view on the subject in front of other leaders in the region, while urging them to maintain peace and stability to ensure continued economic growth in the region.
> 
> After Beijing announced its Air Defense Identification Zone on November 23, tensions in East Asia have escalated rapidly, especially in the waters around the disputed islands.
> 
> The Japanese government, meanwhile, has said it will not compromise its sovereignty claim over the disputed islands.
> 
> President Yudhoyono and a delegation that includes First Lady Ani Yudhoyono left Jakarta for Tokyo aboard special aircraft A330-300, which belongs to state-owned airline company PT Garuda.
> 
> The president is attending the ASEAN-Japan Summit to mark the 40th anniversary of ASEAN-Japan relations.
> 
> The ASEAN 10 members are Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand, Brunei Darussalam, the Philippines, Vietnam, Laos, Cambodia, Myanmar and Indonesia.
> 
> At the summit, cooperation in various fields will be discussed, especially the implementation of the ASEAN-Japan Strategic Economic Cooperation Roadmap (2012-2022), which forms the framework for achieving the goal of an ASEAN Economic Community by 2015.
> 
> In Japan, President Yudhoyono will meet Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe to discuss the developments in bilateral relations and cooperation between the two countries, given that this year marks the 55th anniversary of Indonesia-Japan relations.
> 
> He is also expected to deliver a lecture on the Regional Security Architecture at the Kensei Kinen Kaikan. The lecture has been organized by the Japan Institute of International Affairs (JIIA) in cooperation with the Japan-Indonesia Parliamentary League, Japans Foreign Ministry and the Indonesian embassy in Tokyo.
> 
> Other Indonesian delegation members include Foreign minister Marty Natalegawa and Cabinet Secretary Dipo Alam.



Indonesia to raise East China Sea issue at ASEAN-Japan summit - ANTARA News

--​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

MarveL said:


> Indonesia to raise East China Sea issue at ASEAN-Japan summit - ANTARA News
> 
> --​



What position our Government has....is quite exciting to be watched. Indonesia actually has to put powerful person to be a minister of foreign affairs in the future.....since current tension will push our nation to be sided.....and of course we want and have to stay neutral.....just like how Obama assigned Hillary and John Kerry, powerful personalities are needed. Some one that lives as a leader....usually activist or politician...... not a career diplomat anymore....too many psychological pressure....I am afraid career diplomat can not handle the situation. President should be advised by a confident person to act in this challenging time.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesian navy to organize int`l maritime security symposium*
Thu, December 5 2013 23:04 | 

"I have strong ambitions to turn the TNI AL into a world class navy, to put it on par with navies of developed countries," Naval Chief of Staff Admiral Marsetio said.

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) will organize a symposium on international maritime security in Jakarta from December 9 to 11, as part of efforts to develop its fleet into a world class navy.

"I have strong ambitions to turn the TNI AL into a world class navy, to put it on par with navies of developed countries," Naval Chief of Staff Admiral Marsetio said at a event marking Indonesian Fleet Day at the pier of the Eastern Indonesian Fleet Command in Surabaya, East Java, on Thursday.

Therefore, to create a world class navy, he said the TNI AL will give priority to building the character of its personnel and organization in a comprehensive way.

He noted that the character of the navy is excellent in terms of organization, operation and human resources, he said.

As such, TNI AL will be able to achieve its vision -- creating a reliable, respected and world-class navy, he said.

The symposium will also have an impact on the strategic assessment of the TNI AL at regional and international levels.

Nearly 350 participants from countries grouped in the Indian Oceans Naval Symposium (IONS) and Western Pacific Naval Symposium (WPNS) will attend the three-day symposium in Jakarta.

Naval Chief of Staff Admiral Marsetio will officially inaugurate the symposium, with Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro as a keynote speaker. (*)
_Editor: Heru_

COPYRIGHT © 2013

Indonesian navy to organize int`l maritime security symposium - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Indonesian navy to organize int`l maritime security symposium*
> Thu, December 5 2013 23:04 |
> 
> "I have strong ambitions to turn the TNI AL into a world class navy, to put it on par with navies of developed countries," Naval Chief of Staff Admiral Marsetio said.
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) will organize a symposium on international maritime security in Jakarta from December 9 to 11, as part of efforts to develop its fleet into a world class navy.
> 
> "I have strong ambitions to turn the TNI AL into a world class navy, to put it on par with navies of developed countries," Naval Chief of Staff Admiral Marsetio said at a event marking Indonesian Fleet Day at the pier of the Eastern Indonesian Fleet Command in Surabaya, East Java, on Thursday.
> 
> Therefore, to create a world class navy, he said the TNI AL will give priority to building the character of its personnel and organization in a comprehensive way.
> 
> He noted that the character of the navy is excellent in terms of organization, operation and human resources, he said.
> 
> As such, TNI AL will be able to achieve its vision -- creating a reliable, respected and world-class navy, he said.
> 
> The symposium will also have an impact on the strategic assessment of the TNI AL at regional and international levels.
> 
> Nearly 350 participants from countries grouped in the Indian Oceans Naval Symposium (IONS) and Western Pacific Naval Symposium (WPNS) will attend the three-day symposium in Jakarta.
> 
> Naval Chief of Staff Admiral Marsetio will officially inaugurate the symposium, with Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro as a keynote speaker. (*)
> _Editor: Heru_
> 
> COPYRIGHT © 2013
> 
> Indonesian navy to organize int`l maritime security symposium - ANTARA News



world class navy need world class human resources and world class equipment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> world class navy need world class human resources and world class equipment



BTW

to organize? the symposium was ended 2 days ago...


----------



## MarveL

> _Kyodo News International December 12, 2013 8:16 December 12, 2013 8:16_
> *Japan, Indonesia to step up talks between foreign, defense officials*
> 
> Prime Minister Shinzo Abe and Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono agreed Friday to strengthen communication between foreign and defense officials of the two countries with a view to holding consultations involving their foreign and defense ministers.
> 
> In a meeting in Tokyo on the sidelines of a weekend summit of Japan and the Association of Southeast Asian Nations, Abe pledged 62 billion yen in loans to Indonesia for infrastructure building in areas such as railways and sewers, according to a Japanese official.
> 
> "We, Indonesia, support Japan's broader and higher role in the field of security in Asia," Yudhoyono said in a joint news conference with Abe after the meeting.
> 
> As the two countries have suffered natural disasters such as major earthquakes and tsunami, the leaders agreed to work together in disaster management, with Abe expressing readiness to offer funds and technology, the official said.
> 
> Abe explained Japan's stance on China's newly declared air defense identification zone in the East China Sea that covers the Japanese-administered Senkaku Islands, but Yudhoyono did not give a specific answer, according to the official.
> 
> Referring to the Chinese zone, which covers an extensive area above international waters separating China, Japan, South Korea and Taiwan, Abe said the freedom of flight over the open sea must not be violated by force.
> 
> Earlier Friday, the Indonesian president proposed an "*Indo-Pacific treaty of friendship and cooperation*," a legally binding framework that will serve to promote friendship and cooperation in the region.
> 
> Yudhoyono urged regional powers to start talks for the proposed treaty, which is aimed at strengthening the building blocks for cooperation for peace, security and prosperity in the region covering the Pacific and Indian Oceans.
> 
> "Indonesia is confident that the present development in our region offers opportunities for building durable and strategic partnerships," he said in a speech in Tokyo.
> 
> Touching on disputes in Southeast Asia, including overlapping claims in the South China Sea among China and ASEAN members such as Vietnam and the Philippines, Yudhoyono said, "Indonesia is deeply concerned at the prospect of the disputes erupting into open conflicts."
> 
> The president said that although members of the East Asia Summit in 2011 signed the declaration called "Bali Principles for Mutually Beneficial Relations" based on principles of nonuse of force and peaceful settlement of disputes, it was not legally binding.




Japan, Indonesia to step up talks between foreign, defense officials | GlobalPost

--​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wahhab2701

Indos said:


> What position our Government has....is quite exciting to be watched. Indonesia actually has to put powerful person to be a minister of foreign affairs in the future.....since current tension will push our nation to be sided.....and of course we want and have to stay neutral.....just like how Obama assigned Hillary and John Kerry, powerful personalities are needed. Some one that lives as a leader....usually activist or politician...... not a career diplomat anymore....too many psychological pressure....I am afraid career diplomat can not handle the situation. President should be advised by a confident person to act in this challenging time.


Before putting a powerful person to be a minister of foreign affair, indonesia must put a strong military for themself. Without military strength, diplomacy will have no use.


----------



## Indos

Wahhab2701 said:


> Before putting a powerful person to be a minister of foreign affair, indonesia must put a strong military for themself. Without military strength, diplomacy will have no use.



The meeting result is quite satisfactory for me....Good for Indonesia.....Applause to the President and foreign affairs department....


----------



## nufix

*Juang Kartika Day Parade 2013, Surabaya, East Java















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

> *Подержанные российские лодки подвергнут индонезийской проверке*
> 
> *12.12.2013*
> 
> Индонезийское военное ведомство намерено направить в Россию специальную делегацию, который будет произведена проверка физического состояния подводных лодок (подержанных) типа Kilo (проект 877 «Палтус», классификация НАТО). Заявление аналогичного содержания было озвучено Пурномо Юсгианторо – министром обороны Индонезии.
> 
> 
> Согласно информации, озвученной адмиралом Марсетио – командующим Военно-морскими силами Индонезии, военных заинтересовала возможность приобретения российских подержанных подводных лодок. Предложение российской стороны будет положено на детальное рассмотрение.
> 
> В частности, в рамках сделки предусматривается предложение России индонезийской стороне двух подводных лодок проекта 877 из состава российского Северного флота. При этом, прежде, чем продать корабли, их может ожидать глубокая модернизация и ремонт, заниматься которыми будет призван северодвинский центр «Звездочка».
> В настоящее время индонезийским военным ведомством рассматривается несколько вариантов покупки подлодок, первым из которых предусматривается закупка подержанных кораблей у России, а второй предполагает приобретение новых кораблей у Южной Кореи.
> 
> 
> К подробному изучению второго варианта индонезийские военные приступят только по завершению визита в Россию индонезийской делегации. Потребность флота в подводных лодках оценивается Министерством обороны Индонезии в двенадцать единиц как минимум (в том числе носители баллистических ракет).
> 
> На вооружении индонезийского флота в настоящее время стоят две подлодки типа «Какра» (проект Туре 209/1300) немецкой постройки. Вместе с тем, еще три корабля того же проекта строятся для Индонезии в Южной Корее. Для этих подлодок в конце предыдущего месяца Индонезией были приобретены у Франции сонары.
> Как сообщалось в конце августа текущего года, Россией было предложено индонезийскому правительству приобрести дизель-электрические подводные лодки в количестве одного десятка экземпляров. Подробности данного проекта не разглашались, но, согласно предположительным сведениям, речь шла о новых подлодках проектов 636 «Варшавянка», «Амур-1650» или «Амур-950». Пока никакой достоверной информации о том, были ли начаты переговоры по данному предложению, нет.
> 
> Подержанные российские лодки подвергнут индонезийской проверке | "Военные новости России"




translate,

*Indonesian will inspect Russian Used boats*
Indonesian military department intends to send a special delegation to Russia, which will check the physical condition of submarines (used) type Kilo (Project 877 "Halibut", NATO classification). Statement of similar content was announced Purnomo Yusgiantoro - Minister of Defense of Indonesia.

According to information announced by Admiral Marset - Commander Naval Forces, Indonesia, military interested in the opportunity to buy Russian submarines used. Russian proposal will be put to a detailed consideration.

In particular, in a deal provided the Russian proposal to the Indonesian side of two Project 877 submarines from the Russian Northern Fleet. At the same time, before selling ships, they can expect a deep modernization and repair, which will be called upon to engage in Severodvinsk center "asterisk".

Currently, the Indonesian military department considered several options for the purchase of submarines, the first of which provides for the purchase of used submarine in Russia, and the second involves the acquisition of new submarine in South Korea.

For a detailed study of a second embodiment of the Indonesian military will begin only after completion of the visit to Russia of the Indonesian delegation. Indonesian Navy Need submarines is estimated by the Ministry of Defence of Indonesia in units of at least twelve (including ballistic missile carriers).

In service with the Indonesian navy currently has two types of submarines "Kukri" (Project Tour 209/1300) German construction. However, three of the ship of the same project built for Indonesia in South Korea. For these submarines at the end of the previous month Indonesia were purchased from France sonars.

*As reported in late August this year, Russia was invited to the Indonesian government to buy diesel-electric submarines in the amount of one dozen copies. Details of the project were not disclosed, but according to the information alleged, they talked about the new submarines of 636 "Varshavyanka", "Amur-1650" or "Amur-950." While there is no reliable information on whether there were initiated talks on the proposal.

well Indonesian Navy will have more than dozens of Submarine forces before the turn end of this decade *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*PT DI delivers airplanes, 
helicopters to three institutions *

*
Arya Dipa, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Archipelago | Wed, December 18 2013, 8:06 AM 

State aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) handed over on Tuesday a number of aircraft to three government agencies.

PT DI delivered three CN-295 medium transport airplanes and six Bell-412 EP medium transport helicopters to the Defense Ministry during a ceremony at its facility in Bandung.

Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro attended the ceremony as well as the Indonesian Military (TNI) commander Gen. Moeldoko and the National Police chief Gen. Sutarman.

In addition to the Defense Ministry, the aircraft manufacturer also handed over helicopters to the National Police and the National Search and Rescue Agency (Basarnas).

Budi Santoso, president director of the aircraft manufacturer, handed over the three CN-295s and six Bell 412 EPs to the Defense Ministry’s Defense Facilities Agency head Rear Adm. Rachmad Lubis.

“The simultaneous delivery of aircraft to three government agencies is a very proud moment,” Budi said in a media release.

“This is PT DI’s commitment to fulfill the needs of locally made major weapon systems.”

Budi added that the Defense Industry Policy Committee (KKIP) had been working not only to supply the TNI but also other government agencies with locally made aircraft.

The police received one Bell-412 EP helicopter, which will be operated by the Air Police Directorate, while Basarnas received two AS365 N3+ Dauphin medium-weight helicopters.

Budi said that the contract with the police was signed on July 1 while the contract with Basarnas was signed on Nov. 28, 2012.

The Defense Ministry ordered nine CN-295s in 2012 and has so far received a five of them. The remaining four airplanes will be delivered in 2014 and 2015.

The Air Force’s 2nd Squadron will operate the CN-295s as replacements for the ageing Dutch-made Fokker 27 Troopships. 

Meanwhile, the Indonesian Army is using the Bell 412s for transport and assault missions.

PT DI delivers airplanes, helicopters to three institutions | The Jakarta Post*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nametag

The pictures of the handover mention above, 
6 Bell 412EP for Army Aviation
1 Bell 412EP for Police Force
3 C-295 for Air Force
2 AS-365 Dauphin for Indonesia SAR (Search and Rescue)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nufix

*PT PAL Indonesia shipyard launched new KCR 60 class Missile boat for Indonesian navy.*

December 18, 2013

PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) launched naval ship Fast Missile Vessel type 60 Meters (KCR-60). The warship is the first ship of the three ships ordered to meet the needs of the Navy. As the National Defense Industry Lead Integrator in the field of Matra Sea, PAL Indonesia continues to develop its ability to manufacture and ship Warship Commerce. This is evidenced by the production of the first ship of this as a result of the development of a variety of Fast Patrol Boats (Fast Patrol Boat) which has been produced before.

Source in Indonesian: PAL Indonesia Luncurkan Kapal Cepat Rudal 60 Meter (KCR-60) Pesanan TNI AL | PT PAL Indonesia (Persero)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

New KCR 60 meter made by PT PAL Shipyard, Indonesia















New 6 Bell-412 EP and 3 C-295 delivered to Indonesian armed forces


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia has taking delivery of initial order of three units Bushmaster Protected Mobility Vehicle from Australia *

Thales Australia’s Bushmaster has received fresh export orders from Japan and Indonesia, with strong interest expressed by Libya, making the Aussie-made Protected Mobility Vehicle (PMV) a rising star in the defence 

According to a feature on The Telegraph, a total of 1045 units have been built at Thales’s factory at Bendigo in Victoria, which has 240 workers. Another 55 Bushmasters are set to come off the line by the end of 2015.

Sources say Japan has ordered 10 vehicles while* Indonesia will take an initial order of three*. Libya has expressed interest in between 100 and 400 of the 15-tonne armoured troop carrier.

Thales Australia receives fresh orders of Victorian-manufactured vehicle | Australian Manufacturing









credit to agan Keong.racun2 from Kaskus.co.id


----------



## nametag

So this week we received 3 C-295, 6 Bell 412EP, 2 AS-365 Dauphin, 3 MRAP, 1 KCR 60 FPB. Quite a lot. And this is just only a portion for this month delivery. If i'm not mistaken, TNI will also receive new 1 KCR 40 FPB, 2 KAL Patrol Boat from Palindo this month and 37 BMP 3F. Quite a lot in a timespan of just 1 month

ups sorry double post, sis madoka beat me to it.


----------



## Nike

nametag said:


> So this week we received 3 C-295, 6 Bell 412EP, 2 AS-365 Dauphin, 3 MRAP, 1 KCR 60 FPB. Quite a lot. And this is just only a portion for this month delivery. If i'm not mistaken, TNI will also receive new 1 KCR 40 FPB, 2 KAL Patrol Boat from Palindo this month and 37 BMP 3F. Quite a lot in a timespan of just 1 month
> 
> ups sorry double post, sis madoka beat me to it.


find pencil symbol at the left end of your post box, it was the edit button


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Australia Sends Bushmaster MPV to Indonesia *





_ Bushmaster MPV at Halim Perdanakusuma AFB (photo : keong.racun2)_

*Thales Australia receives fresh orders of Victorian-manufactured vehicle*
Thales Australia’s Bushmaster has received fresh export orders from Japan and Indonesia, with strong interest expressed by Libya, making the Aussie-made Protected Mobility Vehicle (PMV) a rising star in the defence market.

According to a feature on The Telegraph, a total of 1045 units have been built at Thales’s factory at Bendigo in Victoria, which has 240 workers. Another 55 Bushmasters are set to come off the line by the end of 2015.

Sources say Japan has ordered 10 vehicles while Indonesia will take an initial order of three. Libya has expressed interest in between 100 and 400 of the 15-tonne armoured troop carrier.
Last week Thales Australia announced that it has signed a contract to supply 12 Bushmaster vehicles to the Jamaica Defence Force. A five-year support package is also included in the contract to ensure the highest levels of availability and performance.

Thales Australia CEO Chris Jenkins said the Jamaican Defence Force has been eyeing the Bushmaster for some time now and the company is now pleased to add them as an export customer.
“The Bushmasters are ideally suited for both internal security and humanitarian operations. The inclusion of the support package demonstrates the customer’s trust in us to deliver and maintain an effective capability over several years,” Mr Jenkins said in a press release.
“Once again, the confidence shown in Bushmaster’s ability to protect troops and save lives reflects very well on the skills of Australian industry, and the important role that Thales and the 120 companies in the Bushmaster supply chain play in providing a unique Australian capability in protected vehicles.”

In the span of its service in Afghanistan, no soldier has been reported killed while riding the Bushmaster. Its success can be attributed to the heavily armoured V-shaped hull that directs blast away from its occupants.
A single Bushmaster costs in excess of $500,000. According to the Telegraph report it can transport 10 troops, and can itself be transported in a C-130 Hercules aircraft. The vehicle is powered by a Caterpillar 224 kW turbo diesel engine with a range of more than 800km.

(Australian Manufacturing)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> New 6 Bell-412 EP and 3 C-295 delivered to Indonesian armed forces


----------



## nufix

this copter above belong to the police force


----------



## MarveL

nufix said:


> this copter above belong to the police force



yeah, love the blue... much..


----------



## Nike

I have news for you all, Indonesia will buy Amraam 120C, JDAM kits and AIM 9X from United States, lantirn and sniper targeting pod, Indonesia too will buy Blackhawk helicopter and Chinook for their ground forces, and also will placing more order for 80 more Marder 1A3 IFV from Germany. 

news in Bahasa, 

you can check it for yourself
Semakin Bertaji di Tahun 2014


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> I have news for you all, Indonesia will buy Amraam 120C, JDAM kits and AIM 9X from United States, lantirn and sniper targeting pod, Indonesia too will buy Blackhawk helicopter and Chinook for their ground forces, and also will placing more order for 80 more Marder 1A3 IFV from Germany.
> 
> news in Bahasa,
> 
> you can check it for yourself
> Semakin Bertaji di Tahun 2014



The amount of Amraam missile is only for small conflict....by the way it is still good, I hope there is TOT there for the missile acquisition


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> The amount of Amraam missile is only for small conflict....by the way it is still good, I hope there is TOT there for the missile acquisition



If they willing to show us how is the way to prolong the living days of the missiles it will became a great help for us


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> If they willing to show us how is the way to prolong the living days of the missiles it will became a great help for us



yup, maybe you are right...Oya...I also heard that South Korea is able to make like this one as well.....If we buy from SK..the change to get more TOT is greater....In my opinion we have to produce this type of missile before mass production of our KFX ...insyaALLAH....just like the way we can cooperate with China in C-705 Anti Ship Missile cooperation. The step has to be taken now....


----------



## Luftwaffe

madokafc said:


> I have news for you all, Indonesia will buy Amraam 120C, JDAM kits and AIM 9X from United States, lantirn and sniper targeting pod, Indonesia too will buy Blackhawk helicopter and Chinook for their ground forces, and also will placing more order for 80 more Marder 1A3 IFV from Germany.
> 
> news in Bahasa,
> 
> you can check it for yourself
> Semakin Bertaji di Tahun 2014


 
I don't know too much dependence on US is not right for Indonesia in regards to Black Hawk and Chinooks unless % of technologies are transferred by US for in house local development.


----------



## Indos

Luftwaffe said:


> I don't know too much dependence on US is not right for Indonesia in regards to Black Hawk and Chinooks unless % of technologies are transferred by US for in house local development.



Yup..I agree with you. Without proper TOT....buying Black Hawk and Chinooks are useless since we can also make helicopter like Super puma, Bell, etc in PT Dirgantara. I don't know why our parliament approve it. If we can buy F-16 for only 12 pieces and get TOT....and produce some parts of them in PT DI....during 1990's so this 17 Black Hawk has to get more TOT than that....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Luftwaffe said:


> I don't know too much dependence on US is not right for Indonesia in regards to Black Hawk and Chinooks unless % of technologies are transferred by US for in house local development.



Indonesia still making helicopter for their own use (although we are still using design and technology from Eurocopter), but sometimes you must buy some premium products in which your own kitchen can't made it. And don't forget about Indonesian Mi 17 and Mi 35 they were from Russian sides, and i still remember some of my colleague has saying, in the future Indonesia still has option to buying more Mi 17 as our workhorse copter.


----------



## katarabhumi

I just hope we can see Gandiwa... at least a materialized prototype.. Someday... soon.

For God sake, PT. DI.. just do it already... as long as it can fly and shoot.


----------



## nufix

*Missile Test on 18 December *









Translated by Google Translate:

On December 18, 2013, LAPAN has made the launch of several units of defense Rocket The event was organized by the National Aeronautics and Space Agency (LAPAN) along with the National Rocket Consortium consisting of the Ministry of Research and Technology, Ministry of Defense, as well as several state-owned companies such as PT Pindad (Persero), PT Dahana (Persero) and PT Indonesian Aerospace (Persero)


----------



## Nike

Need more rocket and artillery system for our Ground Forces


----------



## nufix

Army's MI 35P exercise in Sentul, Bogor, West Java

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia needs Leopard tanks to secure borders: Mily commander*
Sat, December 28 2013 21:24 | 




Major General TNI Dicky Wainal Usman and his staff of command. (ANTARA Kaltim)

Banjarbaru, South Kaliamantan (ANTARA News) - A regional military commander has called for deploying Leopard battle tanks to protect Indonesias borders in Kalimantan.

Major General Dicky Wainal Usman, the commander of the 6th Mulawarman Military Command, said here on Saturday that Kalimantans security was vulnerable because it borders Malaysian and Singapore.

* "Illegal logging, illegal mining and poaching of fish still happens in the border areas. People from outside seem to want to swallow the areas around our borders. With the presence of the Leopards, it is hoped enemies would be discouraged," he said, while meeting with journalists from Jakarta at the Infantry 623 Battalion Command headquarters in Sungai Ulin, Banjarbaru city.*

General Usman added that tanks would help strengthen the weapons used by the regional military command.

* "Minimally a company of Leopards (eight tanks) could be stationed in Kalimantan," he said.*

In the near future, the regional military command is to receive a Multi-Launcher Rocket System. Meanwhile, an army air squadron has also been formed and strengthened by four fighter helicopters and four transport helicopters.

Right now, General Usman said, the Mulawarman military command has set up a cavalry battalion, noting that it used to have only one cavalry detachment.

* He added that the military command has also increased the number of joint posts with Malaysia to prevent moving of border signs and to drive off illegal loggers working in Malaysia.*

The Mulawarman regional military command is responsible for securing Nunukan, which borders Malaysia.

Dicky said the border area is quite vulnerable, adding that the command recently arrested 11 methamphetamine traffickers.

"As evidence, we confiscated 6.6 grams of methamphetamine and cash worth Rp2.6 billion. The money is believed to have come from meth transactions," he said.

In view of these findings, Dicky said joint operations had also been performed with the police and prosecutors office since large quantities of narcotic drugs are believed to pass through the border area.

"They generally camouflage themselves as fishermen and brought the drugs through the rivers," he said. ***2***

(_Reporting by Syaiful Hakim/H-YH/INE/KR-BSR_)
_Editor: Priyambodo RH_

COPYRIGHT © 2013

Indonesia needs Leopard tanks to secure borders: Mily commander - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Innovation and evolution characterize PT T&E Simulation*



United World meets with Muhammad Mulia Tirtosudiro, President Director of PT T&E Simulation, a hugely important backstage player in the energy, water desalination and electronics industries

*Please give us a brief introduction to your professional background, and how you came to be the President Director of T&E Simulation.*

I have a background in engineering and for 22 years I worked at PT DI (formerly PT IPTN). During the government of President Habibie, we gained a lot of experience in technology know-how, because the President forced us to look abroad. He even sent people to the Technical University in Delft, the Netherlands, to study technology.

Following the financial crisis in 1997-1998, the International Monetary Fund (IMF) demanded suspension of aid, as well as programs for Indonesia’s aeronautic and maritime technological development. PT IPTN had no more funds to sustain their activities and the management had to let thousands of workers go. They started a diversification program for the 3,500 engineers working for the company at that time. Back in those days, I was one of the people in charge of finding jobs for the engineers outside of the corporate projects. That is where I learned how to conduct business and got the expertise, especially in the field of aircraft projects.

Over time, PT IPTN had to reconsider what business they should focus on. During the start of the first diversification program, the top management gave us the freedom to process our legal contracts for procurement, marketing and finance. In 2003, the management changed and the company centralized all the activities again. This made it difficult for me to be committed to clients as I had limited capability. That is why at the end of 2003, I decided to leave PT IPTN after 22 years of service.

In 2004, I set up a private company focusing only on non-aircraft projects, and leaving the aircraft projects to be done by PT IPTN.

*What was the basis behind your new company?
*
We set up PT Technology & Engineering System and our main line of business was in the maintenance of radars. We were doing upgrades, repairs and modifications of the early warning system on the radar for the Air Force. We also checked the CGI-configuration for ground control and interception, meaning that the radar will inform the pilot when they intercept an intruder entering our air space. Business went very well.

Today our company focuses on the area of Technology Engineering (T&E) Systems and in the field of T&E-Simulations. PT DI does not support the non-aircraft business anymore. In fact, most of the people who worked at PT DI came to work with us, bringing us the expertise.
During the crisis the government did not have enough funds to operate the entire radar system. At that time we upgraded the radar and its early warning systems from the old analogue version to a new digital version.

In the beginning, we had to be very innovative. Most of the radar systems in Indonesia, especially in central and west Indonesia, have already been repaired and upgraded by us. If you look at our radar systems today, you will see that from the outside they look as if they came from the European radar producers, but inside you will see they are fully digital, with new ergonomics and interface. It is worth mentioning that we did everything without the availability of any documentation or support by the radar principal.

Competition in the radar business in Indonesia over the last two to three years has been very strong, so eventually we decided to leave the radar business and focus on other areas.

*What business did you turn to once you decided to leave the radar business?
*
In 2006/07 we turned to the developments in the energy sector. We started working with PLN – the electricity generation company owned by the government. In the energy sector, we mainly do repairs, modifications, upgrades and modernization.
We started the business from scratch and initially we focused on repair and maintenance services. Everybody needs to have their operations working well; therefore the easiest way to get into a market is through repair and maintenance.

Our goal was to give alternatives in the maintenance of the systems and have them working properly without having to spend too much effort in doing so.
We started with water desalination plants and now we are getting involved in turbine controls. But of course, in order to work on these kinds of projects, we needed partners. Two years ago, we started a successful turbine control project with an American company – Emerson – and at the moment we are in the commissioning phase. We are also in the process of preparing a tender for another project and hope to be awarded the contract before the end of the year.

*What are the main projects that you are currently working on?
*
We are working on four projects at the moment. First of all, we produce tank simulators for the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI). This is a very unique project as we will be able to change the configuration from one type of tank to another. So we can exchange information between different types of tanks. This is not only a cost effective training device, but it may as well be the simulator in the world that has a multi-configuration concept. It is important to note that there are not many companies capable of producing this kind of simulators.
The second project is the Hawk Simulator for the Indonesian Air Forces. The third project is for upgrading the CN-235 flight simulator for Malaysia. And the latest project is the Bell 412 – a full flight simulator for the Armed Forces of Indonesia.
Besides the energy business that I mentioned concerning the tender with Emerson, we also do electronic assessments. Our specialty in this field is electronics and electronics software applications. We have two types of activity in regards to assessment. First, there is the assessment where we check the health conditions of the electronic control systems. Secondly, the assessment for the remaining life span of the equipment using data analysis and statistics, in order to know how much longer the equipment will last. These assessments are not very common in the world.

*When did you start developing simulators for the Indonesian Army?
*





I started in the early 1990s with engineering flight simulations at PT IPTN, which is a process that helps engineers design the aircraft.
*In 2000 we were awarded the first contract from Malaysia for a full flight simulator for the Malaysian Air Force, the CN-235. This was a joint production of Malaysia (10%) and Indonesia (90%). The simulator has been in operation since 2005 and continues till today. 
*
In 2005, we were awarded the contract for the Super Puma Helicopter (Air Force). This was in cooperation with PT DI, but our company did most of the activities.
As a private company we got contracts from the Armed Forces of Malaysia for tank simulators, and from the Air Force of Malaysia for a hawk simulator. We kept ourselves low-key for these projects. The contracts were actually held by Sapura Bhd, a Malaysian company, we were only a subcontractor, but most of the activities of the project were done by us. These projects were completed four years ago and the utilization of the simulators is reaching almost 95% every year.
Currently, T&E Simulations has plans to develop and build several simulators such as the FFS Bell412, the Anti Submarine Helicopter, and the BMP3F Battle Management Simulator for the Indonesian Navy. For the Indonesian Army, we are developing the Bolko FTD and the MBT Simulator. And for the Indonesian Air Force we have planned to develop the Sukhoi Full Mission Simulator.

*What are the main strengths of PT TES’ human resources? How do you ensure they keep abreast with the latest developments in technology?
*
We have about 100 people working for our company, out of which 80% are engineers. Our line of business entails long-term operation and development; therefore our employees should have a long-term commitment to PT T&E Simulation. That is why it is very important to engage in regeneration and enhancement of the skills and knowledge of our young personnel who has all the eagerness to learn and keep up to date with the state-of-the-art technology. We motivate them to always try to be creative and innovative.

In the past, former President Habibie empowered us to be innovative and teach the young generation that they can live out of technology. If we want to improve our living standards, we have to learn about technology and be able to master it. Indonesia is growing rapidly. In the past, we have been very dependent on foreign countries. But if we want to reverse this trend and become more self-reliant, it is very important that we empower and strengthen our own human resources. Without technology, we will not be able to progress at the necessary pace.
*In October 2012, the House of Representatives endorsed the new groundbreaking Defense Industry Law, with the aim to revitalize and empower Indonesia’s defense industry. 

What impact did the law have on your operations? Have you noticed increased support from the government?
*
Yes, especially over the last two years we have felt increased support from the government. To be honest, it has always been my dream to have a company working in technology and to have the opportunity to get involved in government projects. For me, the most important thing is the development of industrial human resources, as well as the research and development (R&D). That is why the first thing I wanted to do was to find a good location to accommodate our activities. And here we are today, as you can see we are currently building and developing our new facilities.
In other countries, governments allocate funds for R&D to explore a specific area. But in Indonesia, we have to create a real product and then we have to be ready to deliver it. Given the current situation, the government is looking for companies that are really committed to bringing good products to the market and supporting the infrastructure.

*What message would you like to convey to our readers about Indonesia today?
*
I would be happy if the world would know more about Indonesia. People always talk about Indonesia as a tourism destination, but we want people to know that Indonesia can also deliver state-of-the-art technology. Indonesia can improve lives through the implementation of the right technology and the right products in line with what the country needs. There are many skilled young people in Indonesia who did not have yet the opportunity to get involved in this promising job market. 
Technology will help the world become more efficient and self-sufficient. The government is really supporting us now, and I am very happy about it. I am going to stay in the simulator business, and I hope that the government will keep supporting our activities.
*Bandung, November 17, 2013
Project Director - Barbara Jankovic
Editorial Manager - Fernando Mora
- See more at: Indonesia - Muhammad Mulia Tirtosudiro, President Director of PT T&E Simulation - Worldfolio - AFA PRESS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Old News, but Meh...

*Indonesia eyeing Russian submarines*
Sun, December 29 2013 16:48 | 




photo ilustration (military-today.com)

Makassar, South Sulawesi (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian military (TNI) chief Gen. Moeldoko, confirmed that TNI is studying the possibility of strengthening its submarine fleet with Russian Kilo Class submarines. 

"Currently we are still studying and calculating the plan to strengthen our defense in the water territory. 

"It would be great if we could acquire the Kilo Class submarines, which have a long firing range of guided missiles," Moeldoko said here on Sunday.

The type of Kilo Class submarine named Kiloklav could hit a target as long as 400 kilometers away from sub-surface to surface. 

Earlier the Navy chief of staff Admiral Marsetio said a navy technical team would be sent to Russia to study a submarine offer.

Indonesia will also acquire three units of submarine from South Korea to add to the two units the navy already has at present. 

One of the two units is the 209 class type from Germany and the other one was from South Korea with almost the same type as the one from Germany .

The two submarines have been modified into combat management, which has greater attacking capability. 

Meanwhile, the TNI is also awaiting the arrival of Apache helicopters from the United states . This type of military helicopters have been used only by a number of countries including the United States itself and Singapore. 

TNI has also ordered a number of Leopard tanks which are considered among the best in the world .

From France and Britain ,Indonesia plans to import equipment for air defense system .

Moeldoko said he also wants that the TNI could have Sukhoi 35, the latest series of Russian Sukhoi fighter aircraft.

He said most of the types of war equipment are expected to be displayed at the armed force day in Surabaya on Oct. 5. 

"This is to send a message that the president has taken a progressive step toward modernization of the Indonesia defense system," he said, adding "in ASEAN standard our defense equipment would be promising."

Marsetio said a technical team would leave for Russia in January, 2014 to study the Russian offer to sell submarines to Indonesia.

"Indonesia still need more units of submarine to strengthen our navy and protect the countrys sovereignty from the sea," he said.

He said seas make up two third of the countrys territory, therefore, ideally the country would need at least 12 units of submarine.

"If Indonesia is to buy the Russian submarines, the country would be the first in Asia to have kilo class submarines," he said.

Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said currently negotiation is underway with Russia on the offer to sell kilo class submarines.

"We would prefer ones equipped with Club S guided missiles that could hit a target 400 kilometers away," Purnomo said.

Club S guided missile is launched from under the water surface to hit a floating target, he said.

"This type of war equipment is a killer missile which has a firing range of 400 kilometers," he added.

He said the units of submarine Indonesia wants to buy must be suitable for the countrys eastern regions, which have deep seas. 

He said Indonesia plans to build up to 40 units of guided missile speed boat (KCR) measuring 40-60 meters until 2024 to meet the navys requirement in western part of the country. 

(T.SYS/A/H-ASG/A014) 29-12-2013 16:18:45
_Editor: Aditia Maruli_

COPYRIGHT © 2013

Indonesia eyeing Russian submarines - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Not only Kilo class, but Amur class too


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> Not only Kilo class, but Amur class too



Amur is not confirmed yet.

Anyway, Sweden Embassy for Indonesia, via its twitter account, said that it had also succeded in Indonesia as response to the news regarding the winning of SAAB in Brazil. Is it a sign for the news about Indonesian Air Force moving towards Grippen NG as F-5 replacement??

*Sweden in Indonesia* ‏@SwedenJakarta20 Dec
@Saab are doing well... not only in Indonesia! RT @Saab: "The Brazilian Government Selects Gripen" http://bit.ly/1cc8FaY #Gripen #Saab


Expand
Sweden in Indonesia (SwedenJakarta) on Twitter

I find it quite Interesting..


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> Amur is not confirmed yet.
> 
> Anyway, Sweden Embassy for Indonesia, via its twitter account, said that it had also succeded in Indonesia as response to the news regarding the winning of SAAB in Brazil. Is it a sign for the news about Indonesian Air Force moving towards Grippen NG as F-5 replacement??
> 
> *Sweden in Indonesia* ‏@SwedenJakarta20 Dec
> @Saab are doing well... not only in Indonesia! RT @Saab: "The Brazilian Government Selects Gripen" http://bit.ly/1cc8FaY #Gripen #Saab
> 
> 
> Expand
> Sweden in Indonesia (SwedenJakarta) on Twitter
> 
> I find it quite Interesting..



Saab doing well maybe in some sales contract, and this was not regarding about Gripen. Recently Indonesia bought a lot of equipment from Saab, starting from RBS 70, NLAW, Carl Gustav, some radar equipment and so on.





Indonesian girl member of Koarmabar (Kommando Armada Barat/ Western Fleet Command) TNI AL/Indonesia Navy. 

Happy new year all, image thanks to Angkasa Reader Community, from kaskus Hiu Kencana


----------



## MarveL

*TNI buy 4 G-36 Bonanza. *


----------



## Wahhab2701

MarveL said:


> *TNI buy 4 G-36 Bonanza. *


What type of aircraft is this? Patrol aircraft?


----------



## Nike

Wahhab2701 said:


> What type of aircraft is this? Patrol aircraft?



Basic trainer Aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wahhab2701

Isn't it too big to be a basic trainer aircraft? I mean look at the size. It might be able to accommodate 4-6 people. Thanks anyway for the info. Our TNI AU recently bought some grob basic trainer aircraft. And now our TNI AL bought another type?


madokafc said:


> Basic trainer Aircraft


----------



## katarabhumi

MarveL said:


> *TNI buy 4 G-36 Bonanza. *



Do we still have to buy this kind of aircraft (basic training) from other country?.. Can't PT.DI make it?



.


----------



## nufix

katarabhumi said:


> Do we still have to buy this kind of aircraft (basic training) from other country?.. Can't PT.DI make it?
> 
> 
> 
> .



unless the production capacity of PT DI have increased, PT DI couldn't deliver the planes on time. PT DI already had projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Wahhab2701 said:


> Isn't it too big to be a basic trainer aircraft? I mean look at the size. It might be able to accommodate 4-6 people. Thanks anyway for the info. Our TNI AU recently bought some grob basic trainer aircraft. And now our TNI AL bought another type?



so we got KT Wong Bee, Grob then Bonanza....


----------



## Nike

MarveL said:


> so we got KT Wong Bee, Grob then Bonanza....



all of them got very different flying characteristics :p

TNI AL is much more focused on cargo planes and patrol aircraft meanwhile TNI AU right now is focused to train more fighter pilot


----------



## nametag

Wong Bee and Grob belongs to the TNI AU, to train air force pilot.

Just like TNI AD who operate their own Heli for training, so does TNI AL.


----------



## Wahhab2701

madokafc said:


> all of them got very different flying characteristics :p
> 
> TNI AL is much more focused on cargo planes and patrol aircraft meanwhile TNI AU right now is focused to train more fighter pilot


I see. Thx for the info


----------



## nufix

*Indonesia anti-terror squad 
kills 6 militants*

*




*

Indonesia's elite anti-terrorism squad shot and killed six suspected militants and arrested another amid New Year's Eve celebrations in an all-night standoff at a house near the country's capital, a police spokesman said Wednesday.

Intelligence gathered from earlier arrests allowed police to storm hideouts in Ciputat on Jakarta's outskirts as part of an investigation into an alleged plot to bomb the Myanmar Embassy and a Buddhist temple, said National Police spokesman Brig. Gen. Boy Rafli Amar.

*The nine-hour-long shootout started late Tuesday when most Indonesians were preparing to celebrate the end of the year and ended Wednesday. Amar said those killed had refused to surrender and had fired guns and lobbed homemade bombs at security forces, injuring one police officer in his leg.*

He said the men were suspected of being part of a larger group involved in robberies used to fund terrorist activities, mainly aimed at police. They also were linked to terrorist group led by Santoso — on the police's most wanted list — in Poso, a flashpoint of terrorism in Central Sulawesi where a Muslim-Christian conflict killed at least 1,000 people from 1998 to 2002.

"There is a strong indication that they were involved in a series of police killings," Amar told reporters, adding police found at least six homemade bombs at the house.

Police were trying to determine whether the men killed in the raid were connected to and alleged plot in May against the Myanmar Embassy to retaliate against Myanmar for attacks on Muslims in that country.

In August, a small bomb exploded outside a Buddhist temple packed with praying devotees in Jakarta. One person was injured, but two other devices failed to explode. Officials have said the attack appears to have been meant to avenge the deaths of Muslims in Myanmar.

Sectarian violence in Buddhist-majority Myanmar has killed scores of people, and tens of thousands of Muslims have been driven from their homes.

*Indonesia, the world's most populous Muslim nation, has been battling terrorists since bombings on the resort island of Bali in 2002 killed 202 people, mostly foreign tourists.*

Such attacks aimed at foreigners have been largely replaced in recent years by smaller, less deadly strikes targeting the government, mainly police and anti-terrorism forces.

Indonesia anti-terror squad kills 6 militants | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wahhab2701

nufix said:


> *Indonesia anti-terror squad *
> *kills 6 militants*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Indonesia's elite anti-terrorism squad shot and killed six suspected militants and arrested another amid New Year's Eve celebrations in an all-night standoff at a house near the country's capital, a police spokesman said Wednesday.
> 
> Intelligence gathered from earlier arrests allowed police to storm hideouts in Ciputat on Jakarta's outskirts as part of an investigation into an alleged plot to bomb the Myanmar Embassy and a Buddhist temple, said National Police spokesman Brig. Gen. Boy Rafli Amar.
> 
> *The nine-hour-long shootout started late Tuesday when most Indonesians were preparing to celebrate the end of the year and ended Wednesday. Amar said those killed had refused to surrender and had fired guns and lobbed homemade bombs at security forces, injuring one police officer in his leg.*
> 
> He said the men were suspected of being part of a larger group involved in robberies used to fund terrorist activities, mainly aimed at police. They also were linked to terrorist group led by Santoso — on the police's most wanted list — in Poso, a flashpoint of terrorism in Central Sulawesi where a Muslim-Christian conflict killed at least 1,000 people from 1998 to 2002.
> 
> "There is a strong indication that they were involved in a series of police killings," Amar told reporters, adding police found at least six homemade bombs at the house.
> 
> Police were trying to determine whether the men killed in the raid were connected to and alleged plot in May against the Myanmar Embassy to retaliate against Myanmar for attacks on Muslims in that country.
> 
> In August, a small bomb exploded outside a Buddhist temple packed with praying devotees in Jakarta. One person was injured, but two other devices failed to explode. Officials have said the attack appears to have been meant to avenge the deaths of Muslims in Myanmar.
> 
> Sectarian violence in Buddhist-majority Myanmar has killed scores of people, and tens of thousands of Muslims have been driven from their homes.
> 
> *Indonesia, the world's most populous Muslim nation, has been battling terrorists since bombings on the resort island of Bali in 2002 killed 202 people, mostly foreign tourists.*
> 
> Such attacks aimed at foreigners have been largely replaced in recent years by smaller, less deadly strikes targeting the government, mainly police and anti-terrorism forces.
> 
> Indonesia anti-terror squad kills 6 militants | The Jakarta Post


Good job to the police. Give them nothing but bullet. Those freak must be wiped off our society long time ago and everyone must involve. The muslim scholar assembly (MUI) has express their support to eradicate the extremism for our land, now the time for other parties to support this effort. Terrorism together with corruption have no place in our country (terrorism is a corruption in religion)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*40 Indonesian military vessels to join Komodo naval excercise*
Mon, January 6 2014 21:28 






Batam, Riau Islands (ANTARA News) - At least 40 military vessels from 18 countries will join Multilateral Naval Exercise (MNE) Komodo 2014 in Batam, Natuna and Anambas area on April 2014.

"There will be 40 military vessels joining the Komodo naval exercise," stated Commander Navy Base IV of Tanjungpinang First Admiral Agus Heryana here, on Monday.

According to Agus, Indonesia will deploy 12 naval vessels such as two Van Speijk, two Sigma, two Landing Platform Dock (LPD), two ATF, two PK ships and an LST vessels.

The vessels will dock their anchors in Batu Ampar Sea Port during the exercise.

"The Sea port will accommodate all Indonesian vessels, while the other vessels will dock outside the sea port. The vessels will come to the sea port gradually," Agus noted.

He added that several senior Navy officers will gather in Batam to discuss the MNE Komodo 2014.

The admiral also stated that the event will increase revenue and the economic conditions of Batam people since the Navy soldiers will visit the island to buy things for logistics and other needs.

The soldiers will also hold several events in Batam Island. "They will also hold events on land. The soldiers will purchase things," Agus explained.

There are ten participants following the MNE Komodo 2014 such as Indonesia as the host, Malaysia, Singapore, Brunei Darussalam, Thailand, Philippines, Vietnam, Cambodia, Myanmar and Laos.

Besides ASEAN countries, there are eight other countries that will follow the agenda such as India, Japan, S Korea, Australia, New Zealand, USA, China, and Russia.
(Uu.B019/INE/KR-BSR/A014)





> _There will be 40 military vessels joining the Komodo naval exercise_



​40 Indonesian military vessels to join Komodo naval excercise - ANTARA News

*Indonesian mily chief greets Garuda Contingent task force*
Mon, January 6 2014 21:39 | 506 Views





Gen. TNI Moeldoko
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Military (TNI) chief Gen. Moeldoko greeted 175 members of the Garuda Contingent (Konga) XX-J task force who had just returned from a one-year peace mission at the Democratic Republic of Congo, on Monday.

At the ceremony held to greet the returning members of the Konga XX-J task force, Gen. Moeldoko, accompanied by Air Force Chief of Staff Marshal Ida Bagus Putu Dunia and Naval Chief of Staff Admiral Marsetio, stated that he was proud of the TNI personnels achievement.

"I always tell TNI soldiers who are assigned abroad to do something we can be proud of. There was a time when the sector commander in Congo and the UN secretary general lauded us for our achievement. That is something which makes us really happy," he stated.

He expressed hope that the TNI soldiers will help the Indonesian people get improved infrastructures in remote areas in Indonesia in the future.

"I suggest that the strength of the TNI soldiers be taken advantage of at home, such that they can contribute not only to the international community but also to the Indonesian people," he explained.

While performing their duties, the United Nations Organization Stabilization Mission in the Democratic Republic of the Congo (MONUSCO) had praised the Konga XX-J task force for their remarkable dedication.

The task force consisted of 151 personnel from the Army, 19 personnel from the Navy and 5 personnel from the Air Force

Indonesian mily chief greets Garuda Contingent task force - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

are PDF changing their interface again?


----------



## nufix

translated news

*Ministry of Defense announced the acquisition of AH 64E Apache and Panther ASW helicopters.





*
During the press conference, the editors of ARC also approached the Ministry of Defense Kabaranahan (Head of Defense Facilities Buro), Rear Admiral Rachmad Lubis. From him emerged the explanation of the ongoing procurements. One of them, he explained, that the purchase of Heli Apache is final and contract has been signed. But because the FMS scheme, Kabaranahan expects the Apache will arrive in Indonesia around October 2014, said Rear Admiral Rachmad Lubis firmly.

In addition, high naval officer has also reported the procurement process of Anti Submarine helicopters that is being finalized. The chosen Helos are certainly new and made by Eurocopter, Panther. 

Originial source in Bahasa Indonesia :Rapim Kemhan, dari KFX hingga Apache dan Panther

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Indonesia Considers Purchasing Russian Su-35 Jets*





Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jet

BALI, January 8 (RIA Novosti) – Indonesia is considering Russia’s Sukhoi Su-35 fighter as a replacement for its Air Force’s aging F-5 Tiger jet, the country’s defense minister said.

The Su-35 is one of half a dozen options on the table, Purnomo Yusgiantoro told a press conference, Antara news agency reported Tuesday.

Possible alternatives also include the American F-15 Eagle and F-16 Fighting Falcon, and the Swedish SAAB JAS 39 Gripen, said the Commander of the Armed Forces, General Moeldoko.

The Indonesian Defense Ministry wants to buy 16 new fighter jets between 2015 and 2020 to replace the F-5, which has been in service for three decades, according to Air Force Chief of Staff, Ida Bagus Putu Dunia.

Since 2003, Indonesia has purchased from Russia five Su-27SKM and 11 Su-30MK2 fighter jets.

The Southeast Asian country is also considering buying several Kilo-class diesel-electric submarines from
Russia.

Indonesia Considers Purchasing Russian Su-35 Jets | Defense | RIA Novosti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia gives half million US to Fiji*

Taken from/By:
Report by: Mika Loga






The Indonesian government today handed five hundred thousand dollars towards the establishment of an MSG Regional Police Academy in Fiji.

*Defense Minister Joketani Cokanasiga received the funding from Indonesia’s Security Minister Lieutenant General Langgeng Sulistiyono in Suva this morning.*

Through an interpreter, Lt General Langgeng Sulistiyono says, Fiji and Indonesia go a long way back.

“The relation between the government of Indonesia and the government of Fiji started in 1974 but afterwards the relation between Fijian Police and Indonesian Police is getting better and better and we have a lot of programs between the two Police institution".

Fiji and Indonesia have enjoyed bilateral relations for over forty years ago..

Manager International Relations Ulaisi Ravula says, today’s visit by the Indonesian Minister is the first at cooperation level.

“this one is significant because its tailored to the memorandum of understanding we have with the Indonesian government through the Ministry of Defense and the Fiji Police and the Indonesian Police this was realized in 2011”.

The Indonesian delegation return tonight.

FBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*French navigation system for Indonesian new submarines.*

01/10/2014 
By VMSB 

The South Korean shipbuilder Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) has chosen Sagem of French group Safran to supply SIGMA 40XP inertial navigation systems for three U209 based diesel-electric powered attack submarines ordered by Indonesia in 2012.

Each submarine for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut or TNI-AL) will be equipped with two of the SIGMA 40XP laser gyro inertial reference unit and associated equipment.

DSME will build two submarines in South Korea in partnership with the Indonesian shipbuilder PT PAL Indonesia and the third submarine will be constructed in Indonesia.

As part of their navigation suite, the submarines will also be equipped with ECPINS-W Sub electronic chart display and information system from OSI Maritime Systems. Indra of Spain was earlier awarded a contract to supply the submarines with the company’s Aries-S low probability of intercept radar and Pegaso electronic warfare system.

The Indonesian Navy currently operates other three U209-1300 attack submarines that were brought in 1977 from ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems (TKMS) of Germany.

SIGMA 40XP technology will also fits the planned six Barracuda nuclear powered attack submarines of Suffren Class for French Navy operation, of which three were already contracted (Suffren, Duguay-Trouin and Tourville) to DCNS by the French procurement agency DGA (Direction Générale de l’Armement), with first scheduled to be delivered in 2017, and as well as the diesel-powered attack submarines purchased by Brazil and India to DCNS.

source


----------



## katarabhumi

*GOOD NEWS *

*Indonesia-Korea Continue Fighter Aircraft Project*

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said South Korea decided to continue cooperation project with Indonesia to build fighter aircraft generation 4.5 called Korea Fighter Xperiment (KFX) and Indonesia Fighter Xperiment (IFX). The decision was taken on January 3.

The government and the South Korean parliament agreed to resume the cooperation that had stopped in May last year. "President SBY and South Korean parliamentary have found middle ground," Purnomo said in a press conference at his office in Jakarta yesterday.

The project to build KFX/IFX had temporarily stopped since the government and the South Korean parliament were about to evaluate the funding of the project.

Purnomo said, the Indonesian team will meet again with the South Korean experts egularly. This team consists of designers and aircraft experts from PT Dirgantara Indonesia. "KFX/IFX development will continue. It is expected by the end of the second strategic plan 2014-2019 that Indonesia will have already had the prototype," Purnomo said.

Defense Deputy Minister Sjarie Sjamsoeddin added, for this continuation of cooperation, the South Korean government has prepared US$20 million, while Indonesia will provide US$5 million. "We are confident the KFX/IFX project will be completed before minimum essential forces strategic plan is finished," he said.

Indonesia-Korea Continue Fighter Aircraft Project | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

+++

*Indonesian firm wins bidding for supply of 2 Navy vessels*

_By Alexis Romero, The Philippine Star
Posted at 01/10/2014 3:22 AM_

MANILA, Philippines - An Indonesian company has won the bidding for the supply of two new vessels for the Navy.

Sources told The STAR a notice of award for the P4-billion acquisition of two strategic sealift vessels was issued to PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) late last month.

This was confirmed yesterday by Defense Undersecretary Fernando Manalo, who oversees the military’s upgrade efforts.

“Yes, I think there is a NOA (notice of award) already,” Manalo said when asked whether PT PAL had won the bidding for the project.

PT PAL offered to supply the two ships for $86,980,000 or about P3.864 billion, well within the approved budget of P4 billion.

The strategic sealift vessels can be used for civil-military operations and for transporting large number of soldiers, logistics and supplies. Each of the vessels can also accommodate three helicopters.

Nine companies bought bid documents for the project but only two of them submitted offers.

The other bidder, Daewoo International, was declared by the Bids and Awards Committee as ineligible due to its failure to meet certain technical requirements.

The other companies that had expressed interest in the project but had not submitted bids were Propmech Corp., Larsen & Toubro, Stone of David Tactical Equipment, STX Offshore Shipbuilding Co., Keppel Philippines Marine Inc., PT Citra Shipyard, and a joint venture between Astartez Defense and Rescue Solution Co. and Coastal Industries Pse. Ltd.

PT PAL underwent post-qualification process in the last quarter of 2013 before it was declared the winner. The post-qualification phase sought to verify the financial and technical documents submitted by the bidder.

The strategic sealift vessels acquisition project is one of the big-ticket items in the military’s upgrade program.

Indonesian firm wins bidding for supply of 2 Navy vessels | ABS-CBN News

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Pics of three units of Nahkoda Ragam Class, without pennant numbers taken several months ago, readily to be delivered in July or June this year

Indonesian C-295 fleet, delivered by PT DI




Indonesia ordered 9 units of C-295 medium cargo aircraft, 5 units had been delivered.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Purchases Air Defense System From Thales*
*





Indonesia has purchased more than £100 million worth of air defense equipment from Thales. (Thales Land & Air Systems)*

*
Jan. 14, 2014 - 07:01PM | 
by ANDREW CHUTER

LONDON — The Indonesian Army has turned to the British arm of Thales to plug a gap in its short-range air defenses with a deal to purchase its Forceshield integrated system of vehicle-mounted missiles and radars.

Under the deal, Thales operations in Britain and France will equip five Indonesian Army batteries with Starstreak missiles, ControlMaster200 radars and weapon coordination systems, lightweight multiple launchers and RapidRanger weapon launchers, said David Beatty, vice president for advanced weapon systems at Thales UK.

Beatty said that although there are no options in the contract for additional deliveries, “once we show we can deliver our solution and the customer likes it, we hope to develop good relations for follow-on orders from the Indonesian authorities.”

The purchase is the latest in a string of orders aimed at modernizing the Indonesian Army. The military is adding main battle tanks, 155mm artillery, infantry fighting vehicles, and other weapons to its inventory.

The Indonesians also purchased next-generation light anti-tank weapons developed by Saab for the British and Swedish armies. The missiles are built by Thales at the Northern Ireland weapon facilities that are also responsible for Starstreak work.

The air defense deal is worth more than £100 million (US $164 million), said Thales, and includes an agreement with Indonesian state-owned company PT LEN Industri to partner on integration of some of the systems involved in the contract as well as future collaboration in the military and civil sectors.

The deal being announced this week is a combination of two contracts, one going back to November 2011 with Indonesia to acquire the first of five required batteries.

No deliveries were made under the earlier arrangement and the delivery schedule being worked on by Thales combines the two contracts, Beatty said.

The Thales executive said the company hopes to get “deliveries of the man-portable elements of the weapon underway this year but that equipment with longer lead times like the ControlMaster200 medium-range air-defense radar would take longer and it would take several years to deliver the complete integrated system.”

Starstreak will provide air defense out to about 7 kilometers against ground attack aircraft, pop-up attack helicopters, drones and cruise missiles and is seen as a replacement for the longer range British Rapier missile systems previously a mainstay of Indonesian anti-air capabilities.

Operating at speeds in excess of Mach 3 and able to travel at more than a kilometer a second, Starstreak is the fastest short-range surface-to-air missile in the world. Britain, South Africa and most recently Thailand are all operators of the laser beam-riding weapon.

Thales beat Saab with its RBS-70-based air defense system, although earlier several other weapons suppliers had shown an interest in the requirement, including Poland and China.

The RapidRanger launcher and fire control system equipped with four Starstreak missile tubes will be integrated into the Spanish-designed Vamtac vehicle for the Indonesians. The vehicle is similar in appearance to the Humvee.

A version of the LandRover Defender will be used to mount a lightweight multiple launcher version of Starstreak. The lightweight launcher can also be used dismounted for firing off a man-portable tripod.

It’s the first sale of an integrated turn-key air defense solution by Thales since the company relaunched its offerings in the sector under the ForceShield banner nearly two years ago. ■

Email: achuter@defensenews.com.

http://www.defensenews.com/article/...r-Defense-System-From-Thales?odyssey=nav|head*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

shorad or vshorad? KS1 jadi nggak?


----------



## Nike

SHORAD but it has fast mobile capability unlike rapier missile system, for Chinese medium SAM the most contender as far as i know is FD-2000 system


----------



## Nike

*Damen (DSNS) starts steel cutting for SIGMA 10514 PKR Frigate for Indonesia Navy (TNI AL)

*
In June 2012, the Ministry of Defence of Indonesia and Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS) signed the contract for the first SIGMA 10514 PKR Frigate. In accordance with the agreed planning for the construction of this frigate, the Steel Cutting Ceremony took place simultaneously on 15 January 2014 at PT PAL (Persero) Shipyard in Surabaya (Indonesia) and DSNS in Vlissingen (the Netherlands).



*
The steelcutting of modules 3 and 5 of PKR1. FLTR: Ltcol. Suryaman, Mr. Hans Spaans (Director Naval Sales Support DSNS), Col. Edy Sulistyady (Indonesian Defence Attaché (Guest of Honeur)), Maj. Fatchur Rohman, Petty Officer Hendriyanto, Mr. Jeffrey Vader (Manager Production DSNS).*
DSNS will build two modules and subsequently ship them to the yard in Surabaya. The simultaneous construction and testing of the modules at two different locations signifies the unique modular building strategy of Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding; a method unparalleled in the naval shipbuilding industry.

All modules will be assembled at the PT PAL(Persero) Shipyard under main contractorship of DSNS followed by Harbour Acceptance Tests and Sea Acceptance Trials.



*
SIGMA 10514 Guided Missile Frigate 
(Photo: Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding)
Second Frigate*
The engineering process for the second SIGMA 10514 PKR frigate, for which the contract was signed 14 February 2014, proceeds as scheduled and construction is foreseen to start in approximately 6 months.
*Scope*
The acquisition of the SIGMA 10514 PKR Frigate is part of the further modernization and expansion of the Indonesian Navy, TNI-AL. The main missions and tasks of the SIGMA PKR 10514 will be in the domains ofnaval warfare as well as Maritime Security missions and tasks. Also, the vessel may be used for humanitarian support tasks.

Damen (DSNS) starts steel cutting for SIGMA 10514 PKR Frigate for Indonesia Navy (TNI AL)


----------



## Nike

No: CR-007-14
January 10, 2014
*CONTRACTS*

*DEFENSE LOGISTICS AGENCY*

L-3 Communications Systems West, Salt Lake City, Utah, has been awarded a maximum $85,485,879 firm-fixed-price, indefinite-delivery/indefinite-quantity contract for procurement of spare and component satellite terminal parts. This contract is a sole-source acquisition. Location of performance is Utah with a Jan. 9, 2019 performance completion date. Using military service is Army. Type of appropriation is fiscal 2014 Army working capital funds. The contracting activity is the Defense Logistics Agency Land and Maritime, Aberdeen Proving Ground, Md., (SPRBL1-14-D-0001). 

Dispensers Optical Service Corp.*, Louisville, Ky., has been awarded a maximum $17,006,713 modification (P00007) exercising the third option year on a one-year base contract (SPM2DE-11-D-7548) with four one-year option periods for various optical lenses. This is a fixed-price with economic-price-adjustment, indefinite-delivery/indefinite-quantity contract. Location of performance is Kentucky with a Jan. 12, 2015 performance completion date. Using military services are Army, Navy, Air Force, Marine Corps, and federal civilian agencies. Type of appropriation is fiscal 2014 defense working capital funds. The contracting activity is the Defense Logistics Agency Troop Support, Philadelphia, Pa.

Signature Flight Support Corp., Palm Springs, Calif., has been awarded a maximum $10,936,934 fixed-price with economic-price-adjustment contract for into-plane jet fuel. This contract is a competitive acquisition, and two offers were received. Location of performance is California with a March 31, 2018 performance completion date. Using military services are Army, Navy, Air Force, Marine Corps, and federal civilian agencies. Type of appropriation is fiscal 2014 through fiscal 2018 defense working capital funds. The contracting activity is the Defense Logistics Agency Energy, Fort Belvoir, Va., (SP0600-14-D-0005).

Boeing Co., Saint Louis, Mo., has been awarded a maximum $10,000,000 firm-fixed-price contract that provides gap or transition coverage of consumable items during contract transition to ensure uninterrupted support to the customer. This contract is a sole-source acquisition. Location of performance is Missouri with a May 2014 performance completion date. Using military services are Navy and Air Force. Type of appropriation is fiscal 2014 defense working capital funds. The contracting activity is the Defense Logistics Agency Aviation, Philadelphia, Pa., (SPM400-02-D-9407-PH01).

*ARMY*

Raytheon Co., McKinney, Texas, was awarded a $36,789,509 cost-plus-fixed-fee contract to procure second generation forward looking infrared (2GF) hardware and support services to preserve the Army's 2GF sensor industrial base. Fiscal 2013 other procurement, Army funds in the amount of $36,789,509 were obligated at the time of the award. Estimated completion date is July 3, 2015. One bid was solicited with one received. Work will be performed in McKinney, Texas. Army Contracting Command, Alexandria, Va., is the contracting activity (W909MY-14-C-0011).

Ultimate Training Munitions Inc., Somerville, N.J.*, was awarded an $11,250,000 firm-fixed-price contract for the close combat mission capability kit, for the M4/M16 (carbine/rifle) and M249 (squad automatic weapon). Funding and work performance location will be determined with each order. Estimated completion date is Jan. 10, 2019. Bids were solicited via the Internet with one received. Army Contracting Command, Picatinny Arsenal, N.J., is the contracting activity (W15QKN-14-D-0009).

L-3 Communications Corp., Tempe, Ariz., was awarded a $10,000,000 firm-fixed-price indefinite-delivery/indefinite-quantity contract for commercial tubes for special operations to improve lighting capabilities which increase range and field of vision in darkness. Funding and work performance location will be determined with each order. Estimated completion date is Jan. 2, 2018. One bid was solicited with one received. Army Contracting Command, Natick, Mass. is the contracting activity (W911QY-14-D-0006).

C.E.C. Inc., Lafayette, La.*, was awarded a $7,391,803 firm-fixed-price contract for work on the Lake Pontchartrain Bayou Bienvenue Swing Bridge and vicinity for detour roads; access/maintenance roads; grouted rip-rap; pile driving; pavement demolition; drainage box culverts, inlets, and piping. Also provided for in the contract is a concrete slab span bridge with curtain walls, concrete bridge approach slabs; asphalt pavement construction; grading; embankment; guardrails; and signing and marking. Fiscal 2014 other procurement funds in the amount of $7,391,803 were obligated at the time of the award. Estimated completion date is Aug. 30, 2015. Bids were solicited via the web with 12 received. Work will be performed in St. Bernard, La. Army Corps of Engineers, New Orleans, La., is the contracting activity (W912P8-14-C-0016).

*AIR FORCE*

United Technologies Corp., doing business as Pratt & Whitney Aftermarket Services Inc., San Antonio, Texas, has been awarded a $33,884,559 modification for the first option to previously awarded contract FA8121-10-D-0008 to remanufacture F-100-PW-100/200/220/220E/229 engine modules. Work will be performed at San Antonio, Texas, and is expected to be completed by April 22, 2014. This contract is 100 percent foreign military sales for Chile, Egypt, Jordan, Thailand, Taiwan, Greece and *Indonesia*. No funds are being obligated at time of award. Air Force Systems Center, Tinker Air Force Base, Okla., is the contracting activity.

Sparta Inc., Lake Forest, Calif., has been awarded a $7,310,558 modification (P00026) to firm-fixed-price contract (FA8802-10-F-3011) to exercise fiscal 2014, option four continued engineering consulting and technical advisory services including special studies under the basic task order to support or augment existing staff at Space and Missile Systems Center (SMC). Work will be performed at Los Angeles Air Force Base, Calif., and is expected to be completed on Jan. 10, 2015. Fiscal 2014 procurement and military personnel funds in the amount of $782,899 are being obligated at time of award. SMC, Los Angeles Air Force Base, Calif., is the contracting activity.

Defense.gov Contracts for Friday, January 10, 2014


----------



## MarveL

More Guide Missil Escorts /Frigates from PT PAL to come, with cost as USD 20 million.

*PT PAL Garap Kapal Perusak Kawal Rudal Pesanan Menhan*
_Kamis, 16 Januari 2014 01:41 WIB_







TRIBUNNEWS.COM, SURABAYA - PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) mulai Rabu (15/1/2014) membuat kapal jenis Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) 105 meter atau Guide Missil Escort /Frigate nomor 1.

Menteri Pertahanan Purnomo Yusgiantoro didampingi Kepala Staf TNI AL (Kasal) Laksamana TNI Marsetio, Direktur Utama PT PAL Indonesia, Firmansyah Arifin, dan CEO Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS) Belanda HJ Van Ameijden serta Soemarjono, Ketua Tim Pelaksana KKIP, melakukan first steel cutting atau pemotongan pertama baja sebagai bahan baku pembuatan kapal.

"Ini merupakan kapal pertama yang dibuat di sini (PT PAL Indonesia) dari empat yang kami pesan. Sebenarnya ada enam, tapi dua dipesan di DSNS Belanda,"ujar Purnomo.

Kapal PKR/Frigate no 1 ini merupakan kapal dengan ukuran panjang 105 meter dan lebar 14 meter. Nantinya akan menjadi kapal pembawa rudal baik untuk dipermukaan air maupun torpedo di dalam air.

Proses pembuatan kapal senilai 20 juta dolar Amerika Serikat (AS) ini dijadwalkan 48 bulan. Selanjutnya 9 hingga 10 bulan kedepannya, tiga kapal lainnya menyusul selesai.

Proses pembuatannya dilakukan dengan menggandeng instruktur dari DSNS. Dengan instruktur ini hadir selama pembuatan di PT PAL. Sementara para desainer dari PT PAL juga sudah belajar secara teknis di DSNS sejak rencana pembuatan kapal ini dibuat sejak 2011 lalu.

"Ini merupakan bagian dari alih teknologi. Saya sudah minta Damen (DSNS) untuk melibatkan PT PAL," ujar Purnomo.

Kementerian Pertahanan sendiri sudah mendapatkan anggaran sebesar Rp 150 triliun dari pemerintah untuk pengadaan alutsista. Kapal PKR/Frigate merupakan bagian dari anggaran itu.

KASAL Laksmana TNI Marsetio menambahkan, nantinya kapal ini akan menunjang tugas-tugas TNI AL dalam melakukan pengamanan perairan Indonesia.

"Fungsinya dalam perang bisa menjadi kapal yang ditakuti musuh. Di masa damai ini, fungsinya tentu melakukan pengamanan laut dari ancaman kriminalitas lain, seperti pencurian, pembajakan kapal, dan sejenisnya," jelas Marsetio.(Sri Handi Lestari)


----------



## MarveL

*Australia apologizes for breaching Indonesian waters*

By Matt Siegel and Jane Wardell





_Scott Morrison said the incidents were being investigated by a review set up by the Australian Customs Service and the chief of the defence force. Photograph: Lukas Coch/AAPIMAGE_


(Reuters) - Australia apologized to Indonesia on Friday for naval breaches of Indonesian territory as part of Canberra's controversial policy of stopping boats carrying would-be asylum seekers from entering its waters.

Acknowledgement of the breaches will likely further strain ties that had already hit their lowest point since the 1990s after recent allegations Australia had spied on President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono and other senior Indonesian officials.

Australian Immigration Minister Scott Morrison said he had been told earlier this week about the "inadvertent breaches" on multiple days and immediately informed the Indonesian navy.

He said Foreign Minister Julie Bishop was unable to reach her Indonesian counterpart, Marty Natalegawa, who is in Myanmar for a meeting of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations, to discuss the breaches and that a formal apology would be issued by Australia's embassy in Jakarta on Friday.

Indonesia downgraded its relations with Australia in November as a result of the spying allegations, suspending intelligence and military cooperation, including over asylum seekers.

A protracted crisis between the often uneasy neighbors could have serious repercussions. Indonesia is a major importer of Australian agricultural products such as wheat and live cattle. Australia is Indonesia's 10th-largest export market.

Morrison's office did not reply to queries about whether the formal apology had been issued, but said Bishop had sent a letter to Natalegawa. Officials in Jakarta had no immediate comment, but a Defence Ministry press conference was scheduled for the afternoon.

Morrison said on Friday Australia "deeply regrets" the breaches of territorial sovereignty but at the same time maintained Australia's right to protect its own borders.

"We have offered the apologies, we have been very clear about what has occurred both with Indonesia and here today," he told reporters.

"But we won't let this setback get in the way of the job we were elected to do, which is stop the boats," he said.

The number of refugees reaching Australia pales in comparison with other countries but it is a polarizing political issue that also stokes tension with Indonesia over border policies that have been criticized by the United Nations and international human rights groups.

Prime Minister Tony Abbott's conservative government came to power partly because of its tough campaign against asylum seekers after an easing of border policies by the former Labor government that resulted in a rise in the number of boats.

Its policies include offshore detention centers that hold thousands of asylum seekers, many of whom have fled conflicts in Afghanistan, Darfur, Pakistan, Somalia and Syria.

CONCERNS OVER SECRECY

Abbott's government is also coming under fire at home over the secrecy surrounding its "Operation Sovereign Borders" asylum policy, which he recently likened to a war. He has said secrecy is important to prevent "the enemy" receiving information.

On Wednesday, Morrison moved to restrict access to information further even as he touted the operation's success, refusing to confirm reports that the navy had forced the return of a number of boats to Indonesia in recent weeks.

The U.N. refugee agency has asked for information from the government, warning that Australia could be breaking international law if it is forcing boats back to Indonesia without proper regard for refugees' safety.

Australian opposition leader Bill Shorten said that the government's lack of transparency was adding to the growing mistrust between Australia and Indonesia.

"And now what we see is that they're going to try to blame the navy for implementing Abbot government policies, which are causing more problems than they're solving," he told reporters in Sydney.

Graeme McGregor, a spokesman for Amnesty International, called "absurd" the government's continued refusal to provide greater information about the policy to the public in the wake of an incursion that he says threatens to derail the regional framework on refugee resettlement.

"I'm not entirely clear what purpose that secrecy serves, except to deny accountability around these policies," he told Reuters.

"I think the public have a right to know how their money is being spent, and I think the current government's policies of secrecy and masking that information are not helpful."

Lieutenant General Angus Campbell, the officer in charge of the operation, said the breaches occurred on multiple days by "a vessel or vessels" but declined to give more details.

Many of those trying to reach Australia pay people-smugglers in Indonesia to make the perilous journey in often unsafe boats.

Last year's spying allegations left relations between the two countries at their lowest level since 1999, when Australia sent troops into East Timor amid escalating violence after Indonesia pulled its troops out of its former colony.


Australia apologizes for breaching Indonesian waters| Reuters


----------



## Zarvan

MarveL said:


> More Guide Missil Escorts /Frigates from PT PAL to come, with cost as USD 20 million.
> 
> *PT PAL Garap Kapal Perusak Kawal Rudal Pesanan Menhan*
> _Kamis, 16 Januari 2014 01:41 WIB_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRIBUNNEWS.COM, SURABAYA - PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) mulai Rabu (15/1/2014) membuat kapal jenis Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) 105 meter atau Guide Missil Escort /Frigate nomor 1.
> 
> Menteri Pertahanan Purnomo Yusgiantoro didampingi Kepala Staf TNI AL (Kasal) Laksamana TNI Marsetio, Direktur Utama PT PAL Indonesia, Firmansyah Arifin, dan CEO Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS) Belanda HJ Van Ameijden serta Soemarjono, Ketua Tim Pelaksana KKIP, melakukan first steel cutting atau pemotongan pertama baja sebagai bahan baku pembuatan kapal.
> 
> "Ini merupakan kapal pertama yang dibuat di sini (PT PAL Indonesia) dari empat yang kami pesan. Sebenarnya ada enam, tapi dua dipesan di DSNS Belanda,"ujar Purnomo.
> 
> Kapal PKR/Frigate no 1 ini merupakan kapal dengan ukuran panjang 105 meter dan lebar 14 meter. Nantinya akan menjadi kapal pembawa rudal baik untuk dipermukaan air maupun torpedo di dalam air.
> 
> Proses pembuatan kapal senilai 20 juta dolar Amerika Serikat (AS) ini dijadwalkan 48 bulan. Selanjutnya 9 hingga 10 bulan kedepannya, tiga kapal lainnya menyusul selesai.
> 
> Proses pembuatannya dilakukan dengan menggandeng instruktur dari DSNS. Dengan instruktur ini hadir selama pembuatan di PT PAL. Sementara para desainer dari PT PAL juga sudah belajar secara teknis di DSNS sejak rencana pembuatan kapal ini dibuat sejak 2011 lalu.
> 
> "Ini merupakan bagian dari alih teknologi. Saya sudah minta Damen (DSNS) untuk melibatkan PT PAL," ujar Purnomo.
> 
> Kementerian Pertahanan sendiri sudah mendapatkan anggaran sebesar Rp 150 triliun dari pemerintah untuk pengadaan alutsista. Kapal PKR/Frigate merupakan bagian dari anggaran itu.
> 
> KASAL Laksmana TNI Marsetio menambahkan, nantinya kapal ini akan menunjang tugas-tugas TNI AL dalam melakukan pengamanan perairan Indonesia.
> 
> "Fungsinya dalam perang bisa menjadi kapal yang ditakuti musuh. Di masa damai ini, fungsinya tentu melakukan pengamanan laut dari ancaman kriminalitas lain, seperti pencurian, pembajakan kapal, dan sejenisnya," jelas Marsetio.(Sri Handi Lestari)


Please Translate this to English


----------



## MacanJawa

TRIBUNNEWS.COM , SURABAYA - PT PAL Indonesia ( Persero ) starting on Wednesday ( 01/15/2014 ) make the ship type GUIDED Missile Destroyer ( PKR ) 105 meters or Missile Guide Escort / Frigate number 1 .Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro accompanied by Chief of Staff of the Navy ( Kasal ) Admiral Marsetio , President Director of PT PAL Indonesia , Firman Arifin , and Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding CEO ( DSNs ) Netherlands HJ Van Ameijden and Soemarjono , Chairman of the Executive Team KKIP , do the first steel cutting or cutting the first steel as raw material for shipbuilding ." This is the first ship made here ( PT PAL Indonesia ) from four of our ORDER . Actually there are six , but two DSNs booked in the Netherlands , " said Purnomo .PKR Ship / Frigate No. 1 is a vessel with a length of 105 meters and width of 14 meters . Later would be better for the ship carrying missiles and torpedoes in the water on the surface of the water .Shipbuilding process worth 20 million U.S. dollars ( U.S. ) is scheduled for 48 months . The next 9 to 10 months in the future , following the completion of three other ships .The manufacturing process is done by holding the instructor of DSNs . With the instructor present during the making of PT PAL . While the designers of PT PAL has also been studied technically in DSNs since shipbuilding plan was created since 2011." This is part of the technology transfer . I 've asked Damen ( DSNs ) to involve PT PAL , " Purnomo said .Ministry of Defence itself has a production budget of Rp 150 trillion of government procurement . PKR Ship / Frigate is part of the budget .Lakshman KASAL TNI Marsetio added , the ship will support the future tasks of the Navy in safeguarding the waters of Indonesia ." Its function in the war could be a dreaded enemy ships . 's In peacetime , its function would conduct marine security from the threat of another crime , such as theft , hijacking ships , and the like , " explains Marsetio . ( Handi Sri Lestari )
A RAW TRANSLATE


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia closes in on Grumman F-5 Tiger replacement*
Jan. 17, 2014 at 2:01 AM | 





JAKARTA, Jan. 17 (UPI) -- Indonesia's Defense Ministry said it is looking at several jet fighters, including Russian, American and Swedish aircraft, as a replacement for its aging Grumman F-5 Tigers.
Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said he wants to ensure the purchase is part of Indonesia's Strategic Plan II 2015 to 2020, Antara news agency reported.

The ministry has five or six options as a replacement for the Tigers that have been in service for about 30 years.

"We have received proposals from several jet fighter manufacturers for replacing the F-5 Tiger fighter aircraft," Yusgiantoro said.

"We are in the process of evaluating which jet fighter will best suit our requirements, whether the aircraft is from Russia, United States or other countries. I hope the finalized next-generation jet fighter is capable of carrying long-range missiles."

Among the aircraft being evaluated are the Russian Sukhoi Su-35, the American Boeing F-15 Eagle and Lockheed Martin F-16 Fighting Falcon, and the Swedish SAAB JAS 39 Gripen, said Gen. Moeldoko, Indonesia's top military commander.

The ministry is looking at buying 16 aircraft, but the type and number of aircraft "depends on Indonesia's financial position," Moeldoko said.

Defense analyst FlightGlobal said its database shows Indonesia operates six F-5Es, as well as three F-model trainers. Its air force also has 10 F-16A/Bs and 16 Su-27/30s in active use.

The purchase of Tiger replacements would be part of a larger upgrade of military capability outlined by Air Chief Marshal Ida Bagus Putu Dunia in October.

Indonesia is aiming to create eight new squadrons of fighter aircraft -- more than 100 aircraft -- by 2024, the Jakarta Globe newspaper reported at the time.

The Globe report also said Yusgiantoro confirmed the air force had received a squadron of 16 supersonic advanced trainer T-50 Golden Eagles -- so-called baby F-16s -- from South Korea at the Iswahyudi Military Air Base in Madiun on Java Island.

The T-50, which can be used as a light fighter, was developed by Korea Aerospace Industries and Lockheed Martin and is South Korea's first indigenous supersonic aircraft.

Its maiden flight was in 2002 and it entered service with the Korean air force in 2005.

In October, Indonesia also officially received six Russian-made Sukhoi SU-30MK2 fighter aircraft -- the last of a contract for 16 Sukhoi aircraft signed in 2007 that includes pilot training.

Sukhoi sent the aircraft to Indonesia in knocked-down form accompanied by 13 technicians to oversee assembly testing before handing them over to the military.

The Sukhoi fighters are for the air force's Squadron 11 at Hasanuddin Air Base in Makassar, the Globe reported.


Read more: Indonesia closes in on Grumman F-5 Tiger replacement - UPI.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Compilation pictures when Indonesian Army officer got training about Main Battle Tank Doctrines and armored warfare, thanks for mr. Samuel Tirta@ kaskus.co.id for his and his friends "*vacation*" in USA, South Korea and Aussies pictures 













.....will be continued

in South Korea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

In USA,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

still in USA










back to Australia, still got training about Abrams, MRAP, armored personnel carrier and attack helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

all of this pics came from mr. Samuel Tirta @kaskus.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

because of that we are trying to build up combined arms warfare capability with introducing APC, IFV, MRAP, MBT, artillery power, MLRS, attack helicopter, recon helicopter, UAV and integrated command systems with better communication, recon, electronic warfare and intelligent gathering capability.


----------



## MarveL

Zarvan said:


> Please Translate this to English



@MacanJawa :thanks








*Indonesia to Increase Navy Patrols After Australia Incursions*
By Jakarta Globe on 3:02 pm January 17, 2014.






_Indonesia and Australia foreign ministers — Marty Natalegawa, left, and Julie Bishop — chatting before a meeting in Jakarta on December 5, 2013. The Australian government on January 17, 2014 apologized unreservedly to Jakarta after its navy ‘inadvertently’ violated Indonesian waters, but vowed to pursue a hardline policy to halt asylum-seeker boats. (AFP Photo/Bay Ismoyo)_

[Updated on Jan. 18, 10:05 a.m.]

Indonesia has sent two additional fast patrol boats to its southern maritime border as it deplored intrusions by the Australian navy into its waters and demanded Canberra suspend its military-led operation to halt the flow of asylum seekers.

Agus Barnas, a spokesman for the office of the chief security minister, said on Friday that Indonesia would intensify patrols along its border in the Timor Sea. Another frigate will be added to the existing armada there later this month, he said.

“The government of Indonesia deplores and rejects the violation of its sovereignty and territorial integrity by Australian vessels,” he said, reading a statement after a meeting on Friday between his office, the Foreign Ministry, the National Police and the Indonesian Military (TNI).

“The government of Indonesia underlines that any such violations … constitute a serious matter for the bilateral relations of the two countries.”

Agus said the Indonesian Navy already knew of the territorial breach by after a radar alert originating in Kupang, East Nusa Tenggara, earlier in the week.

“We need to boost our defense there and intensify our patrols to prevent further intrusions,” he said.

Indonesia also demanded formal clarification for the infringements through diplomatic channels and assurances that such incidents would not be repeated.

Jakarta has also demanded a halt to Australia’s military-led “Operation Sovereign Borders” until assurances are received that there will not be a repeat of such violations.

“Indonesia demands that such operations conducted by the Australian government that led to this incident be suspended until further clarification is received,” the statement said.

While apologizing for the border breach on Friday, Australia said it would not stop its hard-line policies.

“But we won’t let this setback get in the way of the job we were elected to do, which is stop the boats,” Australian Immigration Minister Scott Morrison said.

Adm. Marsetio, the Indonesian Navy’s chief of staff, said he was waiting for an official explanation from Australia, not through the media, before taking steps.

“I haven’t been informed of any formal explanation. If they have one, the embassy staff will come to my office and explain what happened,” he said.

The border breach, which reportedly occurred as the Australian Navy turned back an asylum-seeker boat, is the latest incident souring ties between Indonesia and Australia, which have been strained since revelations in November that Canberra eavesdropped on the phones of President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, his wife and other high-ranking Indonesian officials.

“This is really unhelpful,” Teuku Faizasyah, a spokesman for the president, said of Australia’s asylum boat policy.

“We have been against their policy of forcing boats back to our waters as it is liable to create this kind of incident.”

Indonesia downgraded its relations with Australia in November as a result of the spying revelations, suspending intelligence and military cooperation, including that over asylum seekers.

Nadjib Riphat Koesuma, Indonesia’s ambassador to Australia, has yet to return to Canberra over the issue, with Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa saying Jakarta would not be in any hurry to resume relations with Canberra. “If we fix it, we want to fix it permanently,” he said. “We don’t want more surprises.”

Inside Indonesia, calls are mounting for Jakarta to take a harder line.

“We should file a diplomatic note with the Australian government to protest such an act,” said Wilhelmus Wetan Songa, an international relations lecturer from Nusa Cendana University in Kupang.

Additional reporting from AFP & Reuters

Indonesia to Increase Navy Patrols After Australia Incursions - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Right now, i am trying to sharing Indonesian Super Tucano pictures, thanks for Mr Gombaljaya@Timawa





















continue,,.....















Fly over Suramadu bridge, the longest bridge right now in Indonesia















Fly over the highest peak in Java of mount Mahameru, East Java

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

*GUNS TRANSPORTED THROUGH BARROW STREETS*
Last updated at 16:35, Monday, 20 January 2014

*THREE large turret guns have been transported through the streets of Barrow.*











The three Nakhoda Ragam-class vessels which have been docked in Barrow for the last six years were built in the 1990s by BAE in Scotstoun, Glasgow, for the Royal Brunei Navy at a cost of £600m.

But after they were completed in 2002, Brunei refused to accept them, despite the ships being 
declared fit by the Royal Navy.

The legal battle was resolved by international arbitration in 2007 – in favour of BAE – and the ships were handed over to Brunei.

They were moved to Barrow that year to be stored while the German Lürssen shipyard, which had been contracted by Brunei, tried to find a buyer.

*Now, after more than 10 years in limbo, a deal has been struck to sell the vessels to the Indonesian navy.

James Fisher Marine Services has maintained the vessels during their time in Barrow and the three 19-tonne Oto Melara 76mm guns have been transported from storage at Steele’s Removals back onto the ships.*

Some shipyard workers were called out of work and asked to move their cars when, at one point, the lorry transporting the guns got into difficulty on a roundabout.

The driver of the low-loader decided to wait until the vehicles had been moved due to the camber of the road.

First published at 16:28, Monday, 20 January 2014
Published by http://www.nwemail.co.u



North West Evening Mail​
Home​
*GUNS TRANSPORTED THROUGH BARROW STREETS*

_Last updated at 16:35, Monday, 20 January 2014_​*THREE large turret guns have been transported through the streets of Barrow.*


The three Nakhoda Ragam-class vessels which have been docked in Barrow for the last six years were built in the 1990s by BAE in Scotstoun, Glasgow, for the Royal Brunei Navy at a cost of £600m.
But after they were completed in 2002, Brunei refused to accept them, despite the ships being 
declared fit by the Royal Navy.
The legal battle was resolved by international arbitration in 2007 – in favour of BAE – and the ships were handed over to Brunei.
They were moved to Barrow that year to be stored while the German Lürssen shipyard, which had been contracted by Brunei, tried to find a buyer.
Now, after more than 10 years in limbo, a deal has been struck to sell the vessels to the Indonesian navy.
James Fisher Marine Services has maintained the vessels during their time in Barrow and the three 19-tonne Oto Melara 76mm guns have been transported from storage at Steele’s Removals back onto the ships.
Some shipyard workers were called out of work and asked to move their cars when, at one point, the lorry transporting the guns got into difficulty on a roundabout.
The driver of the low-loader decided to wait until the vehicles had been moved due to the camber of the road.
_First published at 16:28, Monday, 20 January 2014
Published by http://www.nwemail.co.uk_​
North West Evening Mail​
Home​
*GUNS TRANSPORTED THROUGH BARROW STREETS*

_Last updated at 16:35, Monday, 20 January 2014_​*THREE large turret guns have been transported through the streets of Barrow.*


The three Nakhoda Ragam-class vessels which have been docked in Barrow for the last six years were built in the 1990s by BAE in Scotstoun, Glasgow, for the Royal Brunei Navy at a cost of £600m.
But after they were completed in 2002, Brunei refused to accept them, despite the ships being 
declared fit by the Royal Navy.
The legal battle was resolved by international arbitration in 2007 – in favour of BAE – and the ships were handed over to Brunei.
They were moved to Barrow that year to be stored while the German Lürssen shipyard, which had been contracted by Brunei, tried to find a buyer.
Now, after more than 10 years in limbo, a deal has been struck to sell the vessels to the Indonesian navy.
James Fisher Marine Services has maintained the vessels during their time in Barrow and the three 19-tonne Oto Melara 76mm guns have been transported from storage at Steele’s Removals back onto the ships.
Some shipyard workers were called out of work and asked to move their cars when, at one point, the lorry transporting the guns got into difficulty on a roundabout.
The driver of the low-loader decided to wait until the vehicles had been moved due to the camber of the road.
_First published at 16:28, Monday, 20 January 2014
Published by http://www.nwemail.co.uk_​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

*Indonesia's PT PAL looks to foreign partner for submarine repair*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
22 January 2014





State-run naval shipbuilder PT PAL Indonesia is planning to collaborate with a foreign counterpart to carry out the repair and overhaul of one of Indonesia's two ageing Cakra Type 209/1300 attack submarines, it has been announced.

A PT PAL official told _IHS Jane's_ on 22 January that KRI Cakra (401) is scheduled later in 2014 to undergo a programme of maintenance and repair to address what was described as extensive corrosion.

He added that a group of nominated foreign companies had been approached to undertake the work in collaboration with PT PAL. _IHS Jane's_ understands that Germany's Thyssenkrupp Marine Systems (TKMS), whose subsidiary Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft (HDW) built the Cakra submarines in the late 1970s, is regarded as the partner of choice.

Indonesia's PT PAL looks to foreign partner for submarine repair - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

in Bahasa,

*KORPS MARINIR TNI AL GELAR LATIHAN KESENJATAAN TERPADU*
Today 16:29















Diawal tahun 2014, Korps Marinir TNI AL menggelar Latihan Kesenjataan Terpadu (Latsendu) di Pusat Latihan Tempur Korps Marinir Baluran, Karangtekok, Situbondo, Jawa Timur, Jumat (24/01/2014).

Latihan yang digelar hingga 27 Januari 2014 itu dalam rangka memelihara dan meningkatkan kemampuan teknis dan taktis bertempur prajurit Korps Marinir TNI AL mulai dari tingkat perorangan hingga tingkat batalyon. Sehingga dengan latihan tersebut setiap prajurit Korps Marinir memiliki naluri lapangan yang tinggi dan memiliki kemampuan bertempur sesuai dengan kesenjataan masing-masing.

Latihan yang diikuti sedikitnya 3.000 prajurit Korps Marinir TNI AL tersebut juga melibatkan material tempur yang dimiliki Korps Marinir yaitu 39 Tank Amfibi BMP-3F, 13 BTR 50 P, 5 unit Roket Multi Laras RM 70 Grad, 6 pucuk Howitzer 105 mm, 4 unit BVP-2, 2 unit helicopter (1 heli Bell dan 1 unit heli Bolcow).

Di penghujung latihan yaitu tanggal 27 Januari 2014, akan dilaksanakan penyerahan 37 unit kendaraan tempur Tank Amfibi BMP-3F dari Pemerintah Rusia ke Kementrian Pertahanan RI yang selanjutnya diserahkan ke Korps Marinir TNI AL.

Marinir


in English....
At the beginning of 2014 , the Navy Marine Corps Integrated roll Weaponry Training ( Latsendu ) at the Marine Corps Combat Training Center Baluran , Karangtekok , Situbondo , East Java , on Friday ( 01/24/2014 ) .

Exercise that was held until January 27, 2014 in order to maintain and improve the technical and tactical ability of soldiers to fight, this exercise of the Navy Marine Corps ranging from the individual level to battalion level . So with these exercises every soldier of the Marine Corps has a high instinctive field and have the ability to fight in accordance with their respective weaponry .

Exercises are followed by at least 3,000 soldiers of the Navy Marine Corps also involve material weaponry owned Marine Corps, including 39 BMP - 3F amphibious tanks , 13 BTR 50 P , 5 units Multi Barrel Rocket RM 70 Grad , 6 units 105 mm howitzers , 4 units of BVP -2 , 2 units of helicopter ( 1 helicopters and one Bell helicopter unit Bolcow ) .

At the end of the exercise which is dated January 27, 2014 , there will be delivery of 37 units of combat vehicles BMP - 3F amphibious tanks of the Russian Government to the Ministry of Defence were subsequently handed over to the Navy Marine Corps .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBwgHBgkIBwgKCgkLDRYPDQwMDRsUFRAWIB0iIiAdHx8kKDQsJCYxJx8fLT0tMTU3Ojo6Iys/RD84QzQ5OjcBCgoKDQwNGg8PGjclHyU3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3N//AABEIAHoArAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAEAAwADAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAABAUGAgMHAQj/xAA7EAABAwMCAgcHAgUDBQAAAAABAAIDBAURBhIhMQcTFDRScZEiQVFTYXKBscEVJDJCoSPR4QgWM5Ki/8QAGAEBAAMBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIDBAH/xAAfEQEAAgIDAQADAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDEQQSIRMUIjH/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/APY6SmhfTRufGC4jmSV3djp/lNSg7pF9qkII/Y6f5TU7HT/KapCII/Y6f5TU7HT/ACmqQiCP2On+U1Ox0/ymqQiCP2On+U1Ox0/ymqQiCP2On+U1Ox0/ymqQiCP2On+U1Ox0/wApqkIgj9jp/lNTsdP8pqkIgj9jp/lNTsdP8pqkIgj9jp/lNTsdP8pqkIgj9jp/lNVXXsbDUlkYw3A4ZV4qW597d5BBZUHdIvtUhR6DukX2qQgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgKlufe3eQV0qW597d5BBZUHdIvtUhR6DukX2rvKAvhOAshrjVTrP/JUOO2vaHF5GRG3/AHX3ROqv4y3sdYMVsbd24DhKPj9D9FPpPXs0fi5fl9deFz6Q7RbrhUUU0VU6SB+x5ZGCM+q0NlucN3t0FfTbhDM3Ld4wRxxx9F5jqPQt9rL/AF9XTRQvhnmMjD1uOBW60/C/Tmk6WC446ymYd+ziMlxIH+Qs0XtEz2/jTycPGrhpOKd2nW2iyvqxVNqmobXF9S3NK/hsA4sH7rZxva9oc05B4gqODk48++jHlwXxTqzki+c1+daTpo1RFcJGVEdLVMBcxkLIdpc7OG8RxPHHAc1oVP0XlF+bZulDpAs9za+77o2vw4UVVQiFpbn+32Q785P1yvWbl0iW6h0HS6nMbnGrYBBS7hudLxy3PwGDk/RBuUX51h1t0n6nfNW2GOcUsR/opKRjmN+mXAlx+mT5LTdHXSfcb1Vyafvwiiuj2PbS1XV7cygH2Xs4cc/oQg9kReLdG/SVf7zrJtl1A6lDXtkYGsiDCJW8cc/o5dfSf0oXuwasqLXZJaUQU8TBJ1kW89YRk8c/AhB7ai8+1zriWz9H1JfbY+LtVaYRAXN3Ny4Zdw8g5ZKh6Vb5R6Hlvd2jgnqqqrNNQsbFsZhrQXvdg8Rk4x8Qg9uRfniHUnS1cba6/UclQbfguBjpocFo5kNIyRw58Vu+iXpIl1a6e3XVkTLjBH1gfFwbM3OCce4jh9OKD0xUtz727yCuhxVLc+9u8ggsqDukX2rvK6KDukX2qj1/cKq26dkqKGUxTdaxoeACQCeK7WvaYh2I3On3VemIL/BuaWxVjB/pzY93wPxC+6U0zT2GmOdslW8f6s2Of0HwCxejNSXmt1JR01VXPmgkLg5rg3B9kn3BeqhW5Itj/SZX3yZa0+Uz444XXPAyeF0UrA5jxhzSOa70VExuNM8eMvTaUjjrzJLJ1lM3i2LH6rTNAAAAAA5LP64r6m32hstFKYpHTtYXADlg/wCyoNH3y6Vl7jp6yqfLE6NxLXAe7iq8PHx4onpGk8mW+Sd2l6Avyz0VRRzdKNtbKwOAnlcAR7w1xBX6mX576N9F6ltfSLQ19fZ6mCkZJKXTOxgAtdj3+StQX/8A1IxR/wALsku0dYJ5Gh3vxtBxn8LzbUD5j0eaQZxEG6sPPhu6wD9F6707afu9/ttqis1BLVvine54jx7ILQBzVfbujqtvPRNR2euhNDd6SaWaATcMOLncHYz7JB/RBj9IjpRFhpTpcTC1EOMHV9nxzOf6uPPPNddHoXpAdqimvVZaJTUisZUSzdbC3JDgScNd+gXK2DpN0U2W22631zYHuJDWUvaGA+9zSAcZWk6O9Caqq7+y96pqaymhbL1/UPqHB88mcjc0HAbnn+BhBmdbMOj+mLt7Bsg7XFWNLR/Y7G//ADvCi01rOtazW1+4vFPHJPAcY9ovy3/4afVeidOmkLlf3WquslFJVzxb4ZmRgZ2nBafUH1Vn0N6UqbLpKugvVI+Cor539ZE/mI9oaB+p/KDxG96mNx0Rp+y7yX298xfn4E+x/gkfher33QUVZ0Z2K0itpaK5UkQna2eUMa97h7bTn6nn9FhNP9F+pG6sooLhbJm2+KsHW1JA2Oja7ORxzxA4ea9W6XtC1GrrfSz23Z/EKIu2RvOGyMdjLc+48AQg8pgp+krRtF/KiuZb2+1/oltTAW+/AG4ALadDuuaa73cWmstFupa50bnQVNHA2PrAOLmkAc8ceHwWbtt56UdPWwWOCz1hhYzq4nPoDIY28sB44euVoOh7o5u1rvQ1BfoOzOijcKeB7hvLnAtLnAchgn1Qe1Dkqa597d5BXI5Kmufe3eQQWVB3SL7V1XW2Ut2o3UldH1kLiCQCQcjlxC7aDukX2rvSJ0Mu2w6e03ILmITFJFwY50jnHJ+AzzV/QV1PX07ailkD43e/4fQrJ66t9XJIytY50lMxuCzwH44XPQtDWRdZVSEsppG4aw/3nxfT/laZx1nF3m3rN98k5ukx42WV8LsBYe7a9NBcqmjZQdYIJCwvdJjJH0V/TVct+042ppc00tRGdoJ5HOMZ/HNZrxNY2nTPjvaa1n2CsltN6kfa6hwkLHZ2gke0Pgfyuds05a7ZU9po6cslwRuLy7A/JWLpLdXSXEUsTHMqGO4u8H1yvSIQ5sbWvducBgu+JWXjZ75YntGlseuTse9VMl6HWmOlpnTY5uB5/wCFY1ueyTbf6th5Kr0zs7PLj+vcPTC1OpNLdYalsm8GJ0YyQTngoxvZcXGKje+Mf3Z/4Ue8OoiZWwN/md3tkA/lWdm2m3RYxyO7z96Dr/i8TqM1LGElpAczdgjK6H3z2A+Kmc4D+ok4APw5KofjNX1f/j3cB7sbuCvKVrf+3jwHGJ37oODr2x0bTDA978ZePc38qVbLgyua5oZse3m0nKiabA7PLn3v/ZdFjGLlUAcBh2P/AGQTqy6Np6ns8UTpZfgOGFwiu5NQyCppnQl+MEnPP8LolqJJbk+Khp4GyAkGVw4/UqJXNnbcoO1SsfIS3gwYAGUFvb7gK2SRjYyzZzy7PvX2S4iO4to+qOXEe1uVdp0gVVS3hnHL8r7M4O1HGWkHDgDjyQaAKlufe3eQV0FS3PvbvIILKg7pF9qkKPQd0i+1SEHFzQQQQCDzQNwMDl7lyRB5/edBVdddKqsiroWNmkLw10ZJGfytbp+2utNppqF8gkMTSC8DAJyTy/KssBfV2bTMaU04+OlptWPZcdgznAz8VyRFHS5Hq6UVPVZeW7H7uHv+igzWRhlc+nndDn3AZ/dWyLor6O0wU8b2uzK54w5zvgozrCAXCGqkZG7m3Gf3VyiCtFohFIadj3NyQXPxknCkRUYjoeyB5LdhbuxxUpEEO3UIoY3MbIX7jnJCiiyNHXEVDwZeZAxjjlWyIKqezB9R18FQ6F557QuP8DbvZJ2mUyNOS53HJVuiCnnsjXzmSKd0eSTgDlnnjiuyGyxw1MczJn+wc4PHJVoiAqW597d5BXSpbn3t3kEFlQd0i+1SFHoO6RfapCAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAqW597d5BXSpbn3t3kEFlQd0i8lIys257gWgOIHmm9/id6oNJlMrN73+J3qm9/id6oNJlMrN73+J3qm9/id6oNJlMrN73+J3qm9/id6oNJlMrN73+J3qm9/id6oNJlMrN73+J3qm9/id6oNJlMrN73+J3qm9/id6oNJlMrN73+J3qm9/id6oNJlMrN73+J3qm9/id6oNJlMrN73+J3qm9/id6oNJlUt0727yCi73+J3qhJJ4klB//9k=


*Indonesia boosts military presence near Australia and ramps up efforts to increase its firepower *


INDONESIA has boosted its military presence near Australia and ramped up moves to increase the firepower of its armed forces, according to a report.

It comes at a time of growing turmoil in Australia's relationship with our northern neighbour after revelations last week Australian Navy vessels breached Indonesia's territorial waters while enforcing the Coalition's asylum seeker policy.

As The Jakarta Post reports, Indonesia has deployed "a number" of navy vessels to patrol its coast after the Australian incursion last week. The nation's Air Force has also programmed four radars to monitor the country's southern border.

Indonesia is reportedly awaiting the delivery of *30 F-16 fighters, a dozen Apache attack helicopters and 103 Leopard battle tanks from the US and Germany, and is purchasing a dozen Russian submarines armed with cruise missiles*.* Indonesia has also expanded its Marine Corps.*






_Indonesian soldiers, left, and navy special force members line up during a security parade last year. Picture: AP Source: AFP_


The Post also quoted an anonymous official who said a clash at sea could be "imminent".

"Now that we have three frigates on the border, a clash could be imminent as our Navy will prevent the towing back," the official said.

One expert told news.com.au the military upgrade was a response to fears about Australia, which is "front and centre" in the country's mind at the moment, as well as concerns about other neighbours and growing powers such as India and China.






_An Australian Navy vessel sailing alongside a wooden boat carrying up to 180 asylum seekers on the waters off Christmas Island, Australia, in 2012. Picture: EPA Source: AFP_


Professor Damien Kingsbury from Deakin University said: "Indonesia has always been pensive about its territorial integrity and Australia has played a role in that in the past."

"There's a sensitivity about that. If Indonesia did that to Australia we'd be very upset, if not more so," he said.

The Australian Government apologised to Indonesia after Navy vessels "inadvertently" breached Indonesia's territory "on several occasions" in recent weeks.

Australia's relationship with Indonesia has hit rocky waters recently, particularly because of the government's 'turn back the boats' policy and allegations from US intelligence whistleblower Edward Snowden that Australia spied on the country's president, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, and his wife, Ani in 2009.





_I
ndonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono and his wife Ani were targeted by Australian intelligence agencies in 2009. Picture: AP Source: Supplied_

Prof Kingsbury said the Government had handled the spying issue "very poorly". "We needed to apologise and we needed to do it quickly and we didn't," he told news.com.au.


At a media interview at the weekend, Foreign Affairs Minister Julie Bishop said she works very closely with her Indonesian equivalent, Dr Marty Natalegawa.

"We're in regular communication, we are working together for the shared purpose of ensuring the people smuggling trade is dismantled but also that the Australia-Indonesia relationship is strengthened."

Opposition Leader Bill Shorten said at a press conference this afternoon that Tony Abbott's policies were causing tension with Indonesia.

"Our relationship with Indonesia is important. Clearly Abbott policies are causing real friction with Indonesia."

Indonesia boosts military presence near Australia and ramps up efforts to increase its firepower | News.com.au

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Saudi Arabia, RI ink defense*
_cooperation agreement_

Novan Iman Santosa, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Fri, January 24 2014, 8:51 AM





_On target: Saudi Deputy Defense Minister Salman bin Sultan Abdul Aziz Al Saud aims an MP5 submachine gun at the Army’s Special Forces (Kopassus) shooting range in Cijantung, East Jakarta, on Wednesday. Indonesia and Saudi Arabia have cooperation agreements on counterterrorism, military training and the defense industry. (Courtesy of Kopassus)_

Saudi Arabia and Indonesia on Thursday signed the first defense cooperation agreement (DCA) covering training and education, counter-terrorism efforts and the defense industry.

The DCA was signed by Saudi Deputy Defense Minister Prince Salman bin Sultan Abdul Aziz Al Saud and his host Lt. Gen. (ret.) Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin at the Defense Ministry.

Sjafrie told reporters after the signing that the DCA was the first signed since the two countries established diplomatic relations in 1950. It is also the first that Indonesia has signed with a Middle Eastern country.

“This is the first time a Saudi deputy defense minister has visited Indonesia,” he said.

He said both countries agreed that terrorism affected nations across the globe. The deputy defense ministers also agreed that terrorism should not be linked to any ideology, in particular to Islam.

“No religion in the world teaches violence,” Sjafrie said.

Recent terrorist incidents have painted a bad picture of Islam. Saudi Arabia is one of the countries damaged by terrorism threats, the Indonesian Defense Ministry said in a press release.

Saudi Arabia and Indonesia have suffered from numerous attacks linked to certain Islamist groups.

Both countries agreed to cooperate in capacity building to increase professionalism by opening opportunities for joint exercises.

“We have agreed to fight terrorism by holding joint exercises [that involve] members of both countries’ special forces,” said Sjafrie.

When asked whether Indonesian commandoes will also learn desert military tactics, Sjafrie said it might not go that far.

Sjafrie *presented Salman with an SS2-V1 assault rifle* made by state-owned arms maker PT Pindad before the guest visited the headquarters of the Army’s Special Force s(Kopassus) in Cijantung, East Jakarta, and watched Kopassus operatives showcasing their skills.

Salman, who served at the Royal Saudi Air Defense, shot a submachine gun and a hand gun at the Kopassus shooting range.

Salman *also observed a number of Anoa armored personnel carriers (APC) and a Komodo tactical vehicle* produced by PT Pindad in Bandung.

Sjafrie said that *Indonesia had offered a joint investment, focusing on the Anoa platform*, which may suit Saudi needs in the defense industry.

“We, for example, would install an air-conditioning unit in the Anoa because it is very hot there, reaching as high as 48 Celsius.

“We have done this for Anoa APCs deployed in Lebanon, and Saudi Arabia will be a lot hotter.”

Before returning home via Halim Perdanakusuma Air Force Base in East Jakarta, Salman observed two helicopters and two transportation airplanes, which are assembled and produced by state-owned PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI).

Sjafrie said that the Saudi side had requested detailed specifications of weapon systems made by Indonesia to be assessed and matched with the kingdom’s needs and geographical conditions.

“The assessment is at the observation phase. Today’s visit was an introduction to the Indonesian defense industry’s capability,” he said.

“We hope there will be follow up meetings in the future.”

In other sectors, Saudi Arabia will donate an Arabic language laboratory to the Indonesian Peace and Security Center in Sentul, West Java.

“The language lab will be used to train Indonesian soldiers who will be deployed in Lebanon as part of the UN peacekeeping mission.

“They will also build a mosque,” Sjafrie said.

Saudi Arabia, RI ink defense cooperation agreement | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Ukroboronprom Won the Tender for the Supply of BTR-4 to Indonesia *





BTR-4 recovery vehicle series (all photos : survincity)

DHZP "Spetstehnoeksport", which is part of the SC "Ukroboronprom" won the tender of the Ministry of Defence of Indonesia to supply for the needs of the Indonesian Navy Party BTR-4 in the amount of 5 units.
It is expected that a contract will be signed in the first quarter of this year.
In August 2013 a delegation of the Ministry of Defence of Indonesia during his official visit to Ukraine acquainted with the challenges of BTR-4 at a Ukrainian landfills.




Indonesian military provided praised performance characteristics and capabilities of modern Ukrainian armored personnel carriers.
As previously reported, the Ukrainian BTR-4 according influential international magazine Army Technology entered the top ten armored vehicles globally in the protection, firepower and mobility.

BTR-4 - armored develop SE "Kharkiv Machine Building Design Bureau named O.O.Morozova", adopted by the Armed Forces of Ukraine, serially produced for the SE "Factory named V.O.Malysheva."
(Ukroboronprom)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*




*
*TNI gears up, sets sights on foreign threats*






As the Indonesian Military (TNI) begins to perceive the growing threat from other nations, it is accelerating efforts to strengthen deterrence by overhauling its structure to allow for faster troop deployment, expanding the Marine Corps and procuring long-range offensive weaponry.

In what is expected to be among President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono’s most far-reaching military policies, a regulation is planned for June on the formation of defense groups under joint-command, locally abbreviated as Kogabwilhan.

The plan will integrate the regional resources of the Army, the Navy and the Air Force into multi-service groups that will be positioned in certain defense flashpoints integral to preserving the country’s territorial integrity and sovereignty.

<<snipped>>

In a sign that the TNI is serious in setting its sights outward, it recently agreed to the purchase of a dozen Russian Kilo-class submarines. A team is scheduled to fly to Moscow at the end of the month to process the purchase through Russia’s export credit facilities, which carry low interest rates.

“What will be the game changer is not the Kilo-class subs themselves, but the Club-S cruise missiles onboard,” said Purnomo, adding that the missiles could hit a target 400 km away.

The country is also waiting for the deliveries of 30 refurbished F-16 fighters and a dozen Apache attack helicopters from the US starting this year, as well as 103 refurbished Leopard main battle tanks from Germany.

House of Representatives defense, intelligence and foreign affairs committee member Susaningtyas Handayani Kertopati said the TNI should strengthen its “outward-looking” approach at a time when there were signs of escalating threats.

“The greatest threat will obviously be from Australia,” she said.

Just recently, Australia apologized to Indonesia after its border patrol boats entered Indonesian territorial waters without permission in their bid to stop migrants. A Defense Ministry official has warned that Australia’s “tow-back” policy may soon ignite conflict.

TNI gears up, sets sights on foreign threats | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Army, LAPAN agree to develop rockets*

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Army (TNI AD) and the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN) signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) to develop missiles, rockets, and unmanned aerial vehicles.

Army Chief of Staff General Budiman and LAPAN Chief Bambang S. Tejasukma signed the MoU at the Army Headquarters at the Veteran Street, in Central Jakarta, on Tuesday.

The MoU is related to a cooperation agreement signed by the Armys topography directorate and the institute some time back, to garner the benefits from aviation, science and technology.

"We will benefit from LAPANs several capabilities that can be utilized in the interest of the Army," Budiman stated.

LAPAN will develop technologies for rockets, remote sensing satellites, atmospheric sciences and technology for unmanned aerial vehicles for spying and monitoring activities to support the state defense.

Under the MoU, the Army will spend about Rp3.5 billion in order to finance LAPANs research.

He clarified that LAPANs remote sensing technology can help the Army in conducting surveys and mapping, geospacial intelligence, and monitoring, as part of its efforts to safeguard the national territory.

"We will use a satellite to conduct monitoring activities for safeguarding the border areas," he noted.

LAPAN will also help the Army to develop long-range missiles.

Budiman added that the Army will also deploy LAPANs technology to effectively perform activities such as search and rescue operations, natural disaster mitigation efforts, and combating terrorism.

LAPAN Chief Bambang S. Tejasukma emphasized that the cooperation with the Army will lay focus on developing methods and producing prototypes for defense industries.

"LAPAN will continue to work with the industries to build their competency levels in serving the Army," he pointed out.

Besides the Army, LAPAN has also cooperated with the Navy and will work in unison with the Air Force to develop aviation technology in the future. (*)







Picture's comment:

Army chief military general Budiman (left), accompanied by the Head of Indonesia's National Institute of Aeronautics and Space, Bambang S. Tejasukmana after signing a memorandum of understanding in Jakarta Tuesday (21/1). Army entered into a collaboration with Lapan for defense purposes, including making a prototype unmanned aircraft to rocket.

Army, LAPAN agree to develop rockets - ANTARA News


----------



## Zarvan

MarveL said:


> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> 
> *Indonesia boosts military presence near Australia and ramps up efforts to increase its firepower *
> 
> 
> INDONESIA has boosted its military presence near Australia and ramped up moves to increase the firepower of its armed forces, according to a report.
> 
> It comes at a time of growing turmoil in Australia's relationship with our northern neighbour after revelations last week Australian Navy vessels breached Indonesia's territorial waters while enforcing the Coalition's asylum seeker policy.
> 
> As The Jakarta Post reports, Indonesia has deployed "a number" of navy vessels to patrol its coast after the Australian incursion last week. The nation's Air Force has also programmed four radars to monitor the country's southern border.
> 
> Indonesia is reportedly awaiting the delivery of *30 F-16 fighters, a dozen Apache attack helicopters and 103 Leopard battle tanks from the US and Germany, and is purchasing a dozen Russian submarines armed with cruise missiles*.* Indonesia has also expanded its Marine Corps.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Indonesian soldiers, left, and navy special force members line up during a security parade last year. Picture: AP Source: AFP_
> 
> 
> The Post also quoted an anonymous official who said a clash at sea could be "imminent".
> 
> "Now that we have three frigates on the border, a clash could be imminent as our Navy will prevent the towing back," the official said.
> 
> One expert told news.com.au the military upgrade was a response to fears about Australia, which is "front and centre" in the country's mind at the moment, as well as concerns about other neighbours and growing powers such as India and China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _An Australian Navy vessel sailing alongside a wooden boat carrying up to 180 asylum seekers on the waters off Christmas Island, Australia, in 2012. Picture: EPA Source: AFP_
> 
> 
> Professor Damien Kingsbury from Deakin University said: "Indonesia has always been pensive about its territorial integrity and Australia has played a role in that in the past."
> 
> "There's a sensitivity about that. If Indonesia did that to Australia we'd be very upset, if not more so," he said.
> 
> The Australian Government apologised to Indonesia after Navy vessels "inadvertently" breached Indonesia's territory "on several occasions" in recent weeks.
> 
> Australia's relationship with Indonesia has hit rocky waters recently, particularly because of the government's 'turn back the boats' policy and allegations from US intelligence whistleblower Edward Snowden that Australia spied on the country's president, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, and his wife, Ani in 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I
> ndonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono and his wife Ani were targeted by Australian intelligence agencies in 2009. Picture: AP Source: Supplied_
> 
> Prof Kingsbury said the Government had handled the spying issue "very poorly". "We needed to apologise and we needed to do it quickly and we didn't," he told news.com.au.
> 
> 
> At a media interview at the weekend, Foreign Affairs Minister Julie Bishop said she works very closely with her Indonesian equivalent, Dr Marty Natalegawa.
> 
> "We're in regular communication, we are working together for the shared purpose of ensuring the people smuggling trade is dismantled but also that the Australia-Indonesia relationship is strengthened."
> 
> Opposition Leader Bill Shorten said at a press conference this afternoon that Tony Abbott's policies were causing tension with Indonesia.
> 
> "Our relationship with Indonesia is important. Clearly Abbott policies are causing real friction with Indonesia."
> 
> Indonesia boosts military presence near Australia and ramps up efforts to increase its firepower | News.com.au


With 30 F-16 seriously and few sukhoi Indonesia needs to go for more than 200 4.5 generation fighter jets if they want to defend themselves other wise every SOB will keep bullying you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Indonesian Nahkoda Ragam class ships are being fitted with OTO Melara guns in Barrow, England.*

Credits: Arnie Furnis
Gun being transported in Barrow OOPS! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Gun on the road Heavily Armed Low Loader! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Gun being installed on one of the corvettes Easy Does It! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Another wide view of the guns being installed Barrow Docks | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Indonesian 1st Marine's 1st Artillery battalion on firing excercise.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*




*
*Nakhoda Ragman Frigates Being Prepared for Indonesian Navy*
_25 January 2014 by David Billinge_





_Two of the three corvettes photographed at Barrow on 23rd January 2014 looking more like warships now that the Oto Melara 76mm gun main armament has been refitted._

The end of January saw the 19-tonne Oto Melara 76mm gun turrets being refitted to the three Nakhoda Ragam class corvettes which have been stored in Barrow since 2007 as part of the preparations for their transfer to the Indonesian Navy.

The three corvettes KDB 'Nakhoda Ragam', KDB 'Bendhara Sakam' and KDB 'Jerambak' have been acquired by the Indonesian government from Brunei for the Indonesian Navy.

Brunei originally ordered the vessels in 1995, but refused to take delivery of the vessels in 2002, the contractual dispute was settled by arbitration in 2007 in favor of BAE systems and three ships where handed over to Brunei.

The three vessels where then moved to Barrow, where they have been maintained by James Fisher Marine Services, under contract to the German Lürssen shipyard, who had been contracted by Brunei, to build three Darussalam class OPV and four Ijtihad class corvettes for the Brunei Navy as a replacement for the non-delivered Nakhoda Ragam class corvettes.

It is understood that Indonesia has paid just a fifth of the original £600m value of the three vessels which are now expected to become operational with the Indonesian Navy during 2014.

Nakhoda Ragman Frigates Being Prepared for Indonesian Navy | Demotix.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*Deputy defense minister’s Indonesia visit ‘milestone’*





_CLOSING RANKS: Deputy Defense Minister Prince Salman bin Sultan receives an SS2-V1 assault rifle from his Indonesian counterpart Lt. Gen. (retd) Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin during his visit to Indonesia. (AN photo)_

more @:

Deputy defense minister’s Indonesia visit ‘milestone’ | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*Rusia serahkan 37 tank amfibi BMP-3F pada Marinir TNI AL*
_Reporter : Ramadhian Fadillah | Senin, 27 Januari 2014 11:48_






Merdeka.com - Pemerintah Rusia menyerahkan 37 tank amfibi BMP-3F untuk digunakan pasukan Marinir TNI AL. Total 114 juta USD digelontorkan Kementerian Pertahanan untuk tank canggih dari Rusia ini.

Menteri Pertahanan Purnomo Yusgiantoro menerima kedatangan persenjataan baru di Pusat Latihan Tempur Karang Tekok, Kabupaten Situbondo, Jatim, Senin (27/1).

Penyerahan Tank Amfibi BMP-3F itu dihadiri oleh Panglima TNI Jenderal Moeldoko, Kasal Laksamana Marsetio, Komandan Korps Marinir Mayjen (Mar) A Faridz Washington dan pejabat Kedubes Rusia.

Kepala Dinas Penerangan TNI AL Laksma Untung Suropati menjelaskan Tank Amfibi BMP-3F diproduksi oleh produsen senjata Kurganmashzavod sebagai realisasi pelaksanaan kontrak jual beli antara Kemhan RI dengan Rusia.

Pada 11 Desember 2011 juga telah diserahkan tank serupa sebanyak 17 unit.

Dalam penandatanganan kontrak Mei 2012 lalu, disebutkan beberapa keunggulan tank BNP-3F terbaru ini.

Antara lain komputer balistik yang telah di upgrade dengan sistem digital yang lebih akurat. Selain itu, lubang penembak untuk pasukan sudah disesuaikan dengan senapan serbu SS-1 produksi PT Pindad. Sebelumnya, lubang penembak dikhususkan untuk senjata jenis AK-47.

Ada juga penyempurnaan pada perlindungan terhadap perang nuklir biologi dan kimia. Selain itu sistem pemanas ruangan juga sudah disesuaikan dengan kondisi iklim Indonesia.

Namun untuk senjata penghancur, kendaraan lapis baja ini tidak jauh dari generasi sebelumnya. Meriam kanon kaliber 100mm dengan kecepatan tembak berkisar 250 meter per detik, dan meriam kanon kaliber 30 mm.

Selain itu, Amphibi BMP-3F seri 2 juga dilengkapi 3 pucuk mitraliur PKTM kaliber 7,62. Secara keseluruhan, Tank Amphibi ini berkapasitas 3 kru dan 7 personel pasukan bersenjata lengkap.

Rusia serahkan 37 tank amfibi BMP-3F pada Marinir TNI AL | merdeka.com


in english - _click to expand_



> *The Russian government handed over 37 BMP - 3F amphibious tanks for the Marines*
> 
> Merdeka.com - The Russian government handed over 37 BMP - 3F amphibious tanks for the Marines use the Navy. A total of 114 million USD disbursed to the Ministry of Defense of Russia 's advanced tanks .
> 
> Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro accept the arrival of new weaponry in Combat Training Center Coral Tekok , Situbondo , East Java , on Monday ( 27/1 ) .Delivery of BMP - 3F amphibious tanks were attended by TNI chief Gen. Moeldoko , Navy Chief Admiral Marsetio , Marine Corps Commandant Maj. Gen. (Mark ) A Faridz Washington and officials of the Russian Embassy .Head of Information Department of the Navy Laksma Fortunately Suropati explain BMP - 3F amphibious tanks produced by weapons manufacturers Kurganmashzavod as realization purchase agreement between Indonesia and the Russian Ministry of Defense .On December 11, 2011 has also been handed a similar tank as much as 17 units .In signing the contract in May 2012 , BNP tanks mentioned several advantages of this latest - 3F .
> 
> Among other ballistic computer that has been upgraded with a digital system is more accurate . In addition , hole shooter for troops already adapted to SS - 1 assault rifle produced by PT Pindad . Previously , hole shooter is devoted to the AK- 47 type weapons .There are also improvements in the protection of nuclear biological and chemical warfare . In addition to the central heating system has also been adapted to the climatic conditions in Indonesia.
> 
> However, for the weapons of , armored vehicles is not far from the previous generation . Canon 100mm caliber cannon firing at speeds ranging from 250 meters per second , and 30 mm caliber cannon canon .In addition , BMP - 3F amphibious series 2 also features 3 shoots 7.62 caliber submachine PKTM . Overall, this Amphibious Tank with 3 crew and 7 -armed forces personnel .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> With 30 F-16 seriously and few sukhoi Indonesia needs to go for more than 200 4.5 generation fighter jets if they want to defend themselves other wise every SOB will keep bullying you



We have the guts and will to fight.......There is a conflict several years ago with "a country" in a border....our military shoot...one down........It was the fear of that country that makes "that country".....not telling this event to the media...because of fearing to escalate it into a full scale of war...... Aussie should know it.....


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Indonesian firm wins PAF aircraft supply deal*
By Alexis Romero (The Philippine Star) | Updated January 27, 2014 - 12:00am






MANILA, Philippines - The Air Force is acquiring two new light lift aircraft from Indonesia to boost the delivery of supplies and personnel to remote areas.

Indonesian firm PT Dirgantara Indonesia has won the bidding for the light lift fixed-wing aircraft acquisition project, worth P814 million.

The STAR learned that the defense department issued the notice of award for the project early this month.

Air Force spokesman Col. Miguel Okol said the aircraft could land even in areas that do not have airstrips.

Larger planes like the C-130 and medium lift fixed-wing planes require long runways.

“The light lift fixed aircraft can bring more goods than helicopters.

It can operate in areas with small runways,” Okol told The STAR yesterday.

He said the plane is more flexible, particularly during disaster response operations.

The air assets, Okol said, would ensure on time distribution of relief goods to far-flung areas.

There are three light lift aircraft in the Air Force’s inventory.

Defense assistant secretary Patrick Velez said PT Dirgantara would supply CN 212i planes to the Air Force, which is seeking to beef up its inventory following a series of crashes.

The company is required to deliver the planes within 548 calendar days from the opening of letter of credit, which assures the winning bidder that the government will honor its financial obligations.

The aircraft acquisition project aims to enhance the military’s humanitarian and security efforts.

The plan was to buy an aircraft that can operate in any environment and will provide organic general support for territorial defense, internal peace and security plan, internal security operations, disaster response and national development.

The Aquino administration has vowed to upgrade the capabilities of the military, said to be one of the most poorly equipped in the region.

Other air assets to be acquired include lead-in fighters, long-range patrol aircraft, close air support aircraft, medium lift aircraft, C-130 cargo planes, attack helicopters and combat utility helicopters.

Indonesian firm wins PAF aircraft supply deal | Headlines, News, The Philippine Star | philstar.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*The Russian government handed over 37 BMP - 3F amphibious tanks for the Marines*
*



*
_A technician soldier of the Navy Marine Corps talking with Russian during the handover BMP-3F amphibious tanks in Combat Training Center Coral Tekok, Situbondo, East Java, on Monday (27/1). The Russian government handed over 37 units of amphibious tanks to the Ministry of Defence for the Marine Corps. AntaraNews FOTO/Seno/ed/Spt/14._






_Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro (right) and TNI chief Gen. Moeldoko (second right) witness the signing of the handover of BMP-3F amphibious tanks in Combat Training Center Coral Tekok, Situbondo, East Java, on Monday (27/1). The Russian government handed over 37 units of amphibious tanks to the Ministry of Defence to use the Marine Corps. AntaraNews FOTO/Seno/ed/Spt/14._






_Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro (center) with the TNI chief Gen. Moeldoko (left) and Navy Chief Admiral Marsetio (right) soldiers draped Navy Marine Corps during the handover BMP-3F amphibious tanks in Combat Training Center Coral Tekok, Situbondo, East Java Monday (27/1). The Russian government handed over 37 units of amphibious tanks to the Ministry of Defence to use the Marine Corps. AntaraNews FOTO/Seno/ed/Spt/14._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*(foto) Rocket Launcher 6x6 RHAN 122 Produksi PT AIU*
Today 13:06













































Kredit to Kenyot10 @Kaskus.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> *(foto) Rocket Launcher 6x6 RHAN 122 Produksi PT AIU*
> Today 13:06



thanks to om kenyoet! 

Hambalang area, such a great place to testride the launcher....


----------



## MarveL

*TNI to hold joint exercise in Riau islands*

*



*
Surabaya, E Java (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian military (TNI) will hold a joint exercise code-named Multilateral Naval Exercise Komodo 2014 in the Riau Islands province from March to April 2014.

The joint exercise is part of the TNIs programs in 2014 that include integrated weaponry exercise, amphibious tank BMP-3F tryout and artillery and cavalry shooting contest, stated commander of marine troops Brig. Gen. Siswoyo Hari Santoso, while leading a roll call here on Tuesday.

Also present at the roll call, was chief of staff of marine troops-1 Col. Bambang Suryo Aji. Some 5 thousand marine troops from the Eastern Indonesian marine corps took part in the event that was aimed at evaluating the corps performance in 2013.

Siswoyo noted that the corps had a number of great successes in 2013, including their participation in the Indonesian militarys joint exercise 2013 in Banongan and Sangatta, East Kalimantan, and in preparing facilities to support exercise at the Marine Corps fighting exercise ground in Baluran, Situbondo, East Java.

They also succeeded in organizing a ceremony to promote Indonesian military chief Gen. Moeldoko as an honorary member of the Marine Corps at the Bhumi Marinir shooting ground at Karangpilang, Surabaya, he stated.

"The success in performing the duties is a stamp of your professionalism and loyalty as landing troops," he explained.

TNI to hold joint exercise in Riau islands - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Fresh pics, but their camo pattern looking old


----------



## Nike

*PAL INDONESIA siapkan Kapal Perang untuk FILIPINA*
Today 18:21










23 Januari 2014 – Tepat pukul 17.00 waktu Filipina Kesepakatan antara PT PAL INDONESIA (Persero) dengan kementerian pertahanan (Department of National Defence) Filipina telah disepakati dalam pembuatan 2 unit Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV). Penunjukkan ini merupakan hasil pemenangan tender PT PAL INDONESIA (Persero) pada proses lelang yang juga diikuti oleh beberapa perusahaan galangan kapal di dunia. Setelah melaksanakan uji adminstrasi, teknis dan komersiil oleh panitya lelang pada akhir tahun 2013, maka PAL INDONESIA mendapatkan kepercayaan sebagai pelaksana pekerjaan proyek pembangunan Kapal SSV ini. Pada penandatanganan kontrak yang dilakukan di Manila Filipina ini, PT PAL INDONESIA (Persero) dihadiri langsung oleh Direktur Utama M Firmansyah Arifin dan didampingi Direktur Perencanaan & Pengembangan Usaha Eko Prasetyanto, Direktur Keuangan Imam Sulistiyanto, Kadiv Desain Gonot H, Kadiv Treasury Arif Cahyana, Kadiv Bisnis M. Agus Budiyanto dan Staf khusus Bid. Hukum Dirut Bambang Hardiyanto yang dihadiri juga oleh Perwakilan Duta Besar Indonesia Untuk Filipina.

Dalam kontrak tersebut pihak Philippine berharap dengan melihat pengalaman PT PAL INDONESIA (Persero) pembangunan ini dapat terlaksana dengan segera dan tanpa halangan. Proyek ini merupakan proyek prestisus yang merupakan pembuktian PT PAL INDONESIA (Persero) mampu berkompetisi dialam proses tender Internasional. Proyek pertama di awal tahun 2014 ini, sebagai bentuk tanggungjawab yang besar terhadap pertumbuhan PAL INDONESIA menyongsong era yang baru.

Pada kesempatan ini, PAL INDONESIA mendapatkan tanggung jawab baru selain tugas dari Kementerian Pertahanan Nasional sebagai Lead Integrator proyek Alutsista. Proyek ini akan menjadi titik penentu PT PAL INDONESIA (Persero) dalam menghasilkan produknya selain STAR-50, yang telah berlayar di Laut Internasiona. Dan proyek ini merupakan ekspor pertama kapal perang yang terjadi sepanjang sejarah PAL INDONESIA berdiri. Maka hal ini seharusnya membuat kepercayaan diri Insan PAL INDONESIA untuk terus meningkatkan kompetensinya kembali dalam persaingan industri galangan maritim.

Selain itu, proyek SSV pesanan Filipina ini juga akan menjadi tonggak kebesaran PAL INDONESIA dalam mengimplementasikan Undang-Undang Nomor 16 tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan. Kebesaran ini telah dimulai dengan proses pembangunan beberapa kapal perang pesanan TNI Angkatan Laut, diantaranya kapal Kawal Cepat Rudal (KCR-60), Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR-105) dan Kapal Selam. Selain dari proyek tersebut PAL INDONESIA juga berpengalaman dalam memproduksi kapal patroli cepat dan inilah yang menjadi cikal bakal kepercayaan user dalam memesan kapal. Sementara itu kapal pesanan Filipina ini merupakan peningkatan/upgrade dari kapal jenis pengangkut yang pernah diproduksi oleh PT PAL INDONESIA (Persero) yakni Landing Platform Dock (LPD-125). SSV pesanan Filipina ini memiliki kapasitas panjang kapal 123 meter, lebar 21,8 meter dan berkapasitas 7.000 Ton. Kapal ini mampu menampung 649 orang baik terdiri dari awak kapal, pasukan dan penumpang. Dan kapal ini mampu melaju hingga kecepatan 16 Knots, dengan mesin pendorong 2 X 3.000BHP.

sumber: PAL INDONESIA siapkan Kapal Perang untuk FILIPINA | PT PAL Indonesia (Persero)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Indonesian Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro witnessed demonstrations Amphibious Tank BMP-3F in integrated weapons training (Latsendu) Marine Corps. The exercise was held in Situbondo, Monday (27/01/2014).





With main weapon Caliber 100 mm cannon, the Russian-made tanks capable of performing tactical movement in destroying the opposing force in the Marines Puslatpur Karangtekok, Situbondo. 










Currently, the Navy Marine Corps has officially have 54 units of BMP-3F amphibious tanks made in Russia Kurganmashzavod.









Amphibious Tank BMP-3F destroy target market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Minister of Defense Inspect the readiness of the new Garage for Leopard Tank*

Pasuruan , Indonesian Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro , Monday ( 27/1 ) review the readiness of a special garage for Leopard Tank in 8th Cavalry Battalion, 2nd Kostrad Division (Army Strategic Reserve Command ) , Pasuruan , East Java .

Before the review, the Minister of Defence , accompanied by TNI chief Gen. Moeldoko , Chairman of Commission I Mahfudz Siddiq , and Navy Chief Admiral Mersetyo , receiving exposure of Danyon Kav Kav 8 Lt. Col. Otto Yonkav 8 Sollu related readiness to receive new arrival MBT Leopard combat vehicle made in Germany . Also keep the exposure Strategic Reserve Command Commander 2nd Division , Major General Agus.K , V UB Regional Commander , Maj. Gen. Prabowo Ediwan , and Kabaranahan Kemhan , Rear Admiral TNI Ir . Rachmad.Lubis and other officials of the Ministry of Defense , Commission I and the military .

In his presentation the 8th Cavalry Battalion commander revealed that his unit has built garage as well as other supporting facilities for operational Tanks MBT Leopard types .

The special garage at this time can accommodate as many as 33 Leopard Tank units . Each garage can withstand the load of about 70 tons .

In general the 8th Cavalry Battalion also has a 5 garage for Tank Support units, garage for 8 unit of Tank Transporters, 1 garage for workshop and warehouse and 1 unit for munitions .

Meanwhile , human resource readiness to support Leopard tank operation , the 8th Cavalry Battalion has prepared 60 personnel trained as vehicle commander , driver 60 , 41 shooters , as well as 41 loader. Besides, it has set up a team of technicians totaling 24 personnel , consisting of 8 org engine technicians , 8 engineers and communication technicians and 8 weapon technicians .

After receiving the exposure , the Defense Minister and his entourage visited the location garage Leopard Tank .

The sidelines of the Defense Minister said that the review of the plan Leopard Tank Unit that will be placed in the 8th Cavalry Battalion approximately 40 units . According to the minister, in the garage and the support facilities in 8th Cavalry Battalion was ready for Leopard Tank .

While the military commander , Gen. Moeldoko say there are some things that should be prepared in the 8th Cavalry Battalion , including land to be used specifically for field firing exercises or maneuvers of Tank Leopard .

" that's what we're thinking terrain for cavalry maneuvers , especially for the Main Battle Tank in order not to interfere with traffic or the surrounding environment . " TNI chief said .

The Kostrad's 8th Cavalry Battalion is a cavalry unit that had the honor and confidence to accept and operate the Leopard Tank with strength of one complete battalion .
















http://www.dephan.go.id/kemhan/?pg=31&id=1302

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Dua Pesawat T-50i Terakhir Tiba di Madiun*
27 Januari 2014





T-50i Golden Eagle Siap Kawal NKRI

LANUD ISWAHJUDI (27/1),- Sebanyak 16 pesawat T-50i Golden Eagle pesanan Pemerintah Indonesia seluruhnya sudah berada di Skadron Udara 15 Lanud Iswahjudi, setelah dua pesawat terakhir Sabtu (25/1), tiba di Lanud Iswahjudi yang diterima langsung oleh Komandan Lanud Iswahjudi Marsekal Pertama TNI Yuyu Sutisna, S.E.

Kedatangan kedua pesawat terakhir tersebut merupakan pengiriman tahap akhir setelah secara bertahap dimana ke-16 pesawat T-50i Golden Eagle, diterbangkan secara ferry dengan rute Sacheon Korea Selatan-Kaohsiung Taiwan -Cebu Philipina-Sepinggan Balikpapan Kaltim-Iswahjudi Air Force Base, oleh Penerbang Korean Aerospace Industries (KAI) ke Indonesia, mulai September 2013 tahun lalu.

Acara penyambutan pesawat T-50i Golden Eagle, yang diterbangkan secara ferry oleh penerbang MR. Kwon Huiman, MR. Lee Dongkyo, MR. Khang Cheol, MR. Shin Donghak dari Negara asalnya Korea Selatan, mendapat penghormatan berupa water salute dan kesenian Reog Ponorogo, disaksikan langsung Komandan Lanud Iswahjudi Marsekal Pertama TNI Yuyu Sutisna, S.E., bersama vice president KAI Lee Seung Min, serta segenap Pejabat di Skadron Udara 15 Lanud Iswahjudi,

Menurut rencana, pihak Korea akan menyerahkan ke-16 pesawat Golden Eagle ke Pemerintah Indonesia bulan Februari mendatang di Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, selanjutnya ke-16 pesawat Golden Eagle tersebut akan dioperasikan Skadron Udara 15 Lanud Iswahjudi sebagai tambahan kekuatan udara dalam mengawal dan mengamankan NKRI.

Sementara sesuai kontrak yang telah dibuat dengan PT. KAI dalam waktu 2 tahun akan menyertakan techrep (Teknical Representative), untuk mengawasi pelaksanaan operasional penerbangan sekaligus sebagai tempat konsultasi para Teknisi Skadron Udara 15 dalam merawat maupun hal-hal yang bersifat perbaikan. Teknisi tersebut juga sebagai penghubung antara Operator di Skadron Udara 15 Lanud Iswahjudi dengan pihak Pabrik di Korea.

T-50i Golden Eagle Siap Kawal NKRI | WEBSITE TENTARA NASIONAL INDONESIA




> *Two T-50i aircraft Recently Arrived in Madiun*
> January 27, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Golden Eagle Ready Guard Homeland_
> 
> Iswahjudi Air Force Base ( 27/1 ) , - A total of 16 aircraft T - 50i Golden Eagle entire Indonesian government orders already in the Air Squadron 15 Iswahjudi Air Force Base , after two planes last Saturday ( 25/1 ) , arrived at the airfield Iswahjudi received directly by Commander Iswahjudi Air Force Base First Marshal TNI Yuyu Sutisna , SEThe second coming of the last aircraft is the final stage of delivery after which gradually into - plane T - 50i 16 Golden Eagle , flown ferry route Sacheon South Korea Taiwan Kaohsiung - Cebu - Philippines - East Kalimantan - Balikpapan Sepinggan rd Air Force Base , by the Korean Airmen Aerospace Industries ( KAI ) to Indonesia, from September 2013 last year .
> 
> Welcoming ceremony aircraft T - 50i Golden Eagle , which are flown by pilots ferry MR . Huiman Kwon , MR . Lee Dongkyo , MR . Khang Cheol , MR . Shin Donghak from his native country of South Korea, gets a water salute and respect Reog Ponorogo , witnessed Iswahjudi Air Force Base Commander Air Marshal TNI Yuyu Sutisna First , the SE , with vice president of KAI, Lee Seung Min , and all the officials at the Air Squadron 15 Iswahjudi Air Force Base ,According to the plan , the parties shall submit to the Korea - 16 Golden Eagle aircraft to the Government of Indonesia in February at Halim Air Base , Jakarta , next to - 16 Golden Eagle aircraft will be operated Iswahjudi Air Force Base Air Squadron 15 as an additional air power in guarding and securing the Homeland .
> 
> While under the contract which has been made by PT . KAI in 2 years will include techrep ( Teknical Representative) , to oversee the implementation of the operational cost of the consultation as well as the Air Engineers Squadron 15 in treating and things are improved . The technician also as a liaison between the Operator in the Air Squadron 15 Iswahjudi Air Force Base with the factory in Korea .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesian army will be strengthened with 8 units of AH-64 Apache*







Balikpapan, East Kalimantan (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian army will be strengthened with 8 units of AH-64 Apache AH-64 combat helicopter, Army Chief of Staff General Budiman said.

The helicopters would be delivered by phases starting next year until 2017, Budiman said here on Thursday.

The Boeing-made helicopters will be piloted by army fliers, he said, adding the army will prepare a number of bases for the helicopters.

One of the bases would be located in Berau, the northern most district of East Kalimantan,he said.

Various other types of war planes including Agusta helicopters would be based in Berau.

Budiman said Indonesia will buy the latest variant of Apache helicopter, so far used only by the United States and Singapore.

The eight units complete with weapons will cost US$600 million including for the training of pilots and land crews .

Taiwan, India, Qatar, South Korea and Japan have also placed orders for AH-64E. New Delhi even forced Boeing , the manufacturer, to transfer the technology by producing part of the components in India.

The main weapon of Apache AH-64 is guided missile AGM-114 Hellfire, which is called tank-killer , a nickname it has won in various battle fields.

An Apache AH-64 helicopter carries 16 units of Hellfire guided missile placed in four launchers in its wings with a firing range of 12 kilometers.

In air defense the helicopter is equipped with AIM-9 Sidewinder and AIM-92 Stinger.

The helicopter could also carry anti radiation AGM-122 to destroy enemys radar installations.

Jakarta is seeking to modernize the countrys military equipment to strengthen its defense over its far-flung archipelago.

The country is set to buy a number of units of Russian Kilo Class submarines, which have guided missiles with a long firing range.

The type of Kilo Class submarine named Kiloklav could hit a target as far as 400 kilometers away from sub-surface to surface.

Earlier the Navy chief of staff Admiral Marsetio said a navy technical team would be sent to Russia to study a submarine offer from that country.

Indonesia will also acquire three units of submarine from South Korea to add to the two units the navy already has.

One of the two units is the 209 class type from Germany and the other one was from South Korea with almost the same type as the one from Germany .

"Indonesia still need more units of submarine to strengthen our navy and protect the countrys sovereignty from the sea," Marsetio said.

He said seas make up two third of the countrys territory, therefore, ideally the country would need at least 12 units of submarine.

"If Indonesia is to buy the Russian submarines, the country would be the first in Asia to have kilo class submarines," he said.

The Indonesian military (TNI) has also ordered a number of Leopard tanks which are considered among the best in the world .

From France and Britain ,Indonesia plans to import equipment for air defense system .

TNI chief Gen. Moeldoko said *TNI also needed Sukhoi 35*, the latest series of Russian Sukhoi jet fighter.

Indonesian military to have Apache combat helicopters - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian firm wins PAF aircraft supply deal*
By Alexis Romero (The Philippine Star) | Updated January 27, 2014 - 12:00am
18 450 googleplus0 1 




MANILA, Philippines - The Air Force is acquiring two new light lift aircraft from Indonesia to boost the delivery of supplies and personnel to remote areas.

Indonesian firm PT Dirgantara Indonesia has won the bidding for the light lift fixed-wing aircraft acquisition project, worth P814 million.

The STAR learned that the defense department issued the notice of award for the project early this month.

Air Force spokesman Col. Miguel Okol said the aircraft could land even in areas that do not have airstrips.

Larger planes like the C-130 and medium lift fixed-wing planes require long runways.

“The light lift fixed aircraft can bring more goods than helicopters.

Headlines ( Article MRec ), pagematch: 1, sectionmatch: 1
It can operate in areas with small runways,” Okol told The STAR yesterday.

He said the plane is more flexible, particularly during disaster response operations. 

The air assets, Okol said, would ensure on time distribution of relief goods to far-flung areas.

There are three light lift aircraft in the Air Force’s inventory.

Defense assistant secretary Patrick Velez said PT Dirgantara would supply CN 212i planes to the Air Force, which is seeking to beef up its inventory following a series of crashes.

The company is required to deliver the planes within 548 calendar days from the opening of letter of credit, which assures the winning bidder that the government will honor its financial obligations.

The aircraft acquisition project aims to enhance the military’s humanitarian and security efforts.

The plan was to buy an aircraft that can operate in any environment and will provide organic general support for territorial defense, internal peace and security plan, internal security operations, disaster response and national development.

The Aquino administration has vowed to upgrade the capabilities of the military, said to be one of the most poorly equipped in the region.

Other air assets to be acquired include lead-in fighters, long-range patrol aircraft, close air support aircraft, medium lift aircraft, C-130 cargo planes, attack helicopters and combat utility helicopters. 


Indonesian firm wins PAF aircraft supply deal | Headlines, News, The Philippine Star | philstar.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

I never understand why Soeharto stopped Indonesian Missile program during 1980's..... A price that we should take to be an US ally ? Not making any sense to me...Not like a friendship relationship....this relationship is similar like when IMF helped Indonesia with his fake fund and then asked us not to continue our N-250(1998-2003), and various ambitious project including turbofan development...Only PT DI that get banned from IMF....and now Sri Mulyani works there..and we helped IMF with some money as well.....


----------



## Nike

*KASAL TINJAU PEMBANGUNAN KAPAL BCM*
Today 12:54





Guna mengetahui perkembangan pembangunan kapal perang TNI Angkatan Laut jenis BCM (Bantu Cair Minyak) yang dipesan di galangan kapal PT Dok dan Perkapalan Kodja Bahari, Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (Kasal) Laksamana TNI Dr. Marsetio melaksanakan peninjauan di galangan PT Dok dan Perkapalan Kodja Bahari, Pondok Dayung, Jakarta Utara, Selasa (28/1). Dalam peninjauan tersebut, Kasal didampingi oleh Direktur Utama PT Dok dan Perkapalan Kodja Bahari Riry Syeried Jetta

Kapal Bantu Cair Minyak (BCM) yang saat ini tengah dibuat tersebut memiliki spesifikasi panjang keseluruhan 122,40 m, panjang garis tegak 113,90 m, lebar 16,50 m, tinggi 9,00 m, kecepatan maksimal 18 knots, jarak jelajah 7.680 nm, kapasitas muatan cair 5.500 m3, tenaga penggerak utama berjumlah dua buah daya 6.114 PS, berat baja 2.400 ton, dengan sistem propulsi twin screw dan fixed pitch propeller.

PT Dok dan Perkapalan Kodja Bahari adalah salah satu industri strategis milik pemerintah yang telah mendapat kepercayaan untuk mengerjakan pembangunan kapal perang TNI Angkatan Laut, sekaligus sebagai upaya dalam memberdayakan industri perkapalan dalam negeri dalam pembangunan alutsista TNI.

KASAL TINJAU PEMBANGUNAN KAPAL BCM > W E B S I T E - T N I A L > Seremonial

Indonesian Navy Chief of Staff inspecting the progress of Indonesian made Oil Replenishment Ship in which still in building phase at PT Dok Koja Bahari Jakarta. Right now PT Dok Koja Bahari too in process of building two Landing Ship Tank, capable to transport more than one companies sized of Leopard 2 MBT.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian made UAV LSU 03

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Indonesian Marines corps 2nd Cavalry Regiment's BMP-3F on exercise*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

*Indonesian will acquire 95 more BMP-3Fs and numerous BTR-4 for marines*






News in Russian: Defense Express News - ЗАМОРСКАЯ СЛУЖБА ДЛЯ БТР-4

*Indonesian marines cavalry regiment on training*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zero_wing

Good work guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia-Netherland Strengthen Defense Cooperationship*
Today 18:42















The armed forces of the Netherlands and Indonesia to strengthen their cooperation . Minister Jeanine Hennis - Plasschaert and its Indonesian counterpart Purnomo Yusgiantoro signed before today in The Hague a statement.

The cooperation covers various topics , including in the areas of equipment , training and education , and military criminal and disciplinary law . In addition, the countries will hold regular strategic dialogue on regional security . " The declaration is an important step in our good relationships and includes cooperation in diverse areas " , as underlined Hennis . She visited Purnomo last October Both had already talked extensively about possible forms of cooperation .

Seminar

Defense is doing a lot with the Indonesian armed forces . Just last week supported soldiers first Civilian MilitaryCommand Interaction in Jakarta and Bogor an international seminar on civil-military cooperation in disaster . The Dutch officers accompanied and coached the participants .

Mediating role Indonesia

Hennis and Purnomo also talked about the mediating role of Indonesia in the region. Hennis Minister expressed her appreciation for "A secure and stable Asia is also in our interest ," she said . "If the Dutch armed forces can support Indonesia herein, they may appeal to the Defence do . "

Except Minister Purnomo Hennis also visit the Royal Navy in Den Helder , the Dutch Defence Academy in Breda , TNO and Damen Shipyards.

Defensie versterkt samenwerking met Indonesië | Ministerie van Defensie

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Ministry of Defence Looking For A400M and Eurofighter Typhoon*

In order to increase defense cooperation between Indonesia and Spain , particularly in the defense sector , the Minister of Defence of the Republic of Indonesia, Purnomo Yusgiantoro visit to Spain , on 5 and 6 February 2014 .

During his visit , the Minister of Defense is scheduled to meet with his counterpart Minister of Defence of the Kingdom of Spain , Pedro Alvarez and Morenés Eulate , and a visit to the Airbus company in Seville.

On that occasion , the Minister of Defence of the Republic of Indonesia observed the preparation of commissioning ( unfold) C -295 aircraft produced result 6 by Airbus. Also, notice the aircraft Eurofighter Thypoon the Airbus airport Getafe and receive an explanation of the shipyard Freire in relation to the construction of training ship (sailboat ) to replace KRI Dewaruci and the presentation of the Navantia shipyard on products produced by this company.

This visit is a follow up of the Memorandum of Understanding (MoU ) Cooperation in the field of defense signed by the Minister of Defence of the Republic of Indonesia and Minister of Defence of the Kingdom of Spain , in Jakarta on February 13, 2013 .

The Memorandum of Understanding has been initiated by the two countries in 2007 in order to enhance cooperation in science and related to the use of systems and military equipment , cooperation in military operations other than war and technology, and cooperation in the development of the aviation industry.

The signing of the Memorandum of Understanding for cooperation is motivated by the policy of the Government of Spain that is aimed at developing and improving relations with the countries of the Asia -Pacific region. This policy is carried out not only by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs and Cooperation, but also by the Ministry of Defence of the Kingdom of Spain .

Through this relationship is expected to Indonesia and Spain can expand cooperation in other areas , including cooperation in the maritime domain , especially shipbuilding.


El ministro de defensa de Indonesia Purnomo Yusgiantoro se reúne en España con su homólogo Pedro Morenés | Embajada de Indonesia


----------



## Zero_wing

Man big news indeed go job Indonesia


----------



## Nike

Next shopping list in hands, can be varied from time to time it all depending on political situation and the next administrator, but according from some local forum the big items on the list are

1. 2 Unit of second hand Kilo Class submarine
2. 1 Squadron of Su-35
3. Around 4 to 6 Second hand AAW frigate, maybe Bremen Class or OHP
4. one or two squadron F/A 50
5. One or two AAW Destroyer or something like heavy AAW Frigate, the most candidate is DZP variants.

but all of this wishlist can be scrapped any time by the next administration :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Indonesia needs to work with Pakistan on 'offensive weaponry'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Aeronaut said:


> Indonesia needs to work with Pakistan on 'offensive weaponry'.



We need the platform first, either it will be multirole fighter aircraft, strategic bomber, Submarine capable to launch a guided missile , or Heavy Frigate/Destroyer. That's why we are right now hunting a refit of Kilo Class submarine from Russia in which they can launching Club S missile, and Su-35 BM who can launching some stand of missile weapons. 

But, Indonesia need a comprehensive and massive effort to doubling their defensive network. And because of that we will build more fighter wing/squadrons and a lot of heavy AAW frigate and will be supplemented by a comprehensive radar coverage network in near future.


----------



## Kompromat

madokafc said:


> We need the platform first, either it will be multirole fighter aircraft, strategic bomber, Submarine capable to launch a guided missile , or Heavy Frigate/Destroyer. That's why we are right now hunting a refit of Kilo Class submarine from Russia in which they can launching Club S missile, and Su-35 BM who can launching some stand of missile weapons.
> 
> But, Indonesia need a comprehensive and massive effort to doubling their defensive network. And because of that we will build more fighter wing/squadrons and a lot of heavy AAW frigate and will be supplemented by a comprehensive radar coverage network in near future.



That is not what i was talking about


----------



## Nike

Aeronaut said:


> That is not what i was talking about



Are you talking about Babur missile cruiser? That's will be great if you people help us to build our indigenous rocket programs and some batteries unit of Babur in our arsenal that will be great, indeed.


----------



## Kompromat

madokafc said:


> Are you talking about Babur missile cruiser? That's will be great if you people help us to build our indigenous rocket programs and some batteries unit of Babur in our arsenal that will be great, indeed.



Why not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

madokafc said:


> Are you talking about Babur missile cruiser? That's will be great if you people help us to build our indigenous rocket programs and some batteries unit of Babur in our arsenal that will be great, indeed.



I am here to say that Indonesia is one of the few countries that are termed as 'developing' who are on their way to prosperity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Why get along with Indonesia is important for Spain*

Writing Wednesday, February 5, 2014










*Photo: Ministry of Defence*
The company *Airbus Defence and Space* has delivered Indonesia one new aircraft *C-295* in the presence of his Defense Minister *Purnomo Yusgiantoro.* This is the sixth of the nine transport aircraft to the Indonesian government bought *Airbus.*Two more will be delivered throughout 2014, while the last two will be assembled in the proper *Indonesia.In recent years, bilateral relations between Spain and Indonesia have increased. In February 2013, during the visit of Spanish Defense Minister Pedro Morenés, both countries signed a Memorandum of Understanding . It is not surprising, therefore, that the delivery of this C-295 0también acudiera Secretary of State for Defence, Pedro Argüelles.

In addition, Spanish companies like Navantia and Indra , are contributing to the naval modernization of Indonesia through participation in its processes bidding. November 2013, the tanker combat Cantabria stopped in the Indonesian capital, Jakarta, during his trip back to Spain from Australia.

The next stop of the minister Yusgiantoro will be meeting with Morenés the headquarters of his ministry.

Por quÃ© llevarse bien con Indonesia es importante para EspaÃ±a*

Three of Indonesian Bung Tomo Class Light Frigate ready to be delivered

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

The singaporeans are now butthurt over the naming of these ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> The singaporeans are now butthurt over the naming of these ships.



They have their own concern same with us. But i believe they will accept our reason sooner or later


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia and the Netherlands strengthen defense cooperation*
Thu, February 6 2014 19:34 | 


Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The defense ministers of Indonesia and the Netherlands, Purnomo Yusgiantoro and Jeanine Hennis Plasschaert, signed an MoU to strengthen defense cooperation between the two countries in Den Haag, the Netherlands.

The defense MoU is an important step towards increasing the diplomatic ties between Indonesia and the Netherlands and indicated a strong commitment to strengthen the cooperation among the two countries, Indonesian Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro noted in a press statement, the details of which were made available to ANTARA here on Thursday.

"Based on mutual respect for each others sovereignty and territorial integrity, the principles of equality, non-interference in domestic affairs, and other mutual benefits, the two countries have agreed to strengthen ties and technical partnership, which had been initiated long time ago," Purnomo emphasized.

The new MoU covers cooperation through strategic dialogues on regional and international defense issues, defense officials exchange, involving both military and civil, and material cooperation that include production, maintenance and logistics support, transfer of technology, information exchange, defense personnel workshops, and the defense industry on the whole.

Besides that, Indonesia and the Netherlands will jointly cooperate to ensure mutual sharing of experiences related to the military law and history, disaster mitigation, knowledge and technology, military intelligence, maritime security, and also strengthen the military personnel of both countries through education and training, joint naval exercises, logistics, and peace-keeping operations.

Purnomo noted that the Netherlands had also offered full scholarships to the Indonesian navy cadets, so that they can study at the Netherlands Defense Academy.

With regard to the military sector, the Netherlands has offered graduate scholarships at the Leiden University for the defense personnel.

During the visit to the Netherlands, Purnomo and Plasschaert met and discussed about regional and international defense issues and the development of the Indonesian Navys Frigate ships project.

Minister Purnomo also visited the Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS) in Vlissingen, Netherlands Defense Academy (NLDA) in Breda, Leiden University, and Dutch Organization for Applied Scientific Research (TNO) in Den Haag.(*)
_Editor: Heru_

COPYRIGHT © 2014

Indonesia and the Netherlands strengthen defense cooperation - ANTARA News


*RI-Netherlands cooperation in defense affairs *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Thu, February 06 2014, 9:36 PM

World News

Indonesia Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro and Netherlands Defense Minister Jeanine Hennis Plasschaert have signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) of cooperation in defense affairs in Den Haag, Nederland.

Purnomo in his press release in Jakarta on Thursday said, signing of the MoU on Tuesday became an important milestone for Republic of Indonesia - Netherlands relationship, specifically in defense affairs.

"Both countries has agreed to strengthen friendship and technical cooperation that has been established for a long time based on respect of the sovereignty and territorial integrity, the principle of equality, did not interfere with domestic affairs and mutual benefit," he said.

The cooperation including strategical dialogue of regional and international safety issues, visit exchange between defense authorities of both countries, military and civil officials, defense material cooperation including production, maintenance and logistic support, exchange and transfer of technology and information, personnel technical practice, and defense industry cooperation.

In military education, Netherlands offered education for marine students to complete their education at Netherlands Defense Academy.

While in law field, through Leiden University, the Netherlands also offered for defense personnels to join post-graduate education.Beside signing of the MoU, both ministers also had bilateral discussion about regional and international security situation and procurement of Indonesian Marine frigate ship.

Purnomo also observed Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS) in Vlissingen, tour to Netherlands Defense Academy (NLDA) in Breda, Leiden University in Leiden and Dutch Organization for Applied Scientific Research (TNO) in Den Haag. (krb)

RI-Netherlands cooperation in defense affairs | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

*T50is of 15th Sq*






*T50Is in 45th Sq. Home base*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

madokafc said:


> Next shopping list in hands, can be varied from time to time it all depending on political situation and the next administrator, but according from some local forum the big items on the list are
> 
> 1. 2 Unit of* second hand *Kilo Class submarine
> 2. 1 Squadron of Su-35
> 3. Around 4 to 6 *Second hand* AAW frigate, maybe Bremen Class or OHP
> 4. one or two squadron F/A 50
> 5. One or two AAW Destroyer or something like heavy AAW Frigate, the most candidate is DZP variants.
> 
> but all of this wishlist can be scrapped any time by the next administration :p


why second hand? your budget is more than double of that from Vietnam. 
Indonesian defence budget increases 9% - IHS Jane's 360

and where do you get them?


----------



## nufix

Viet said:


> why second hand? your budget is more than double of that from Vietnam.
> Indonesian defence budget increases 9% - IHS Jane's 360
> 
> and where do you get them?



Time-wise is the answer, you see, in building things like aircraft and ships and tanks, the platforms take the longest time to build. Indonesia could order those in all-new shape, but it may take more than 5 years until all of those ordered things shipped to Indonesia. With the geopolitical situation in the region changing fast, the MoD decided to double the military acquisition in a very short time.

Indonesia bought second-hand platform but put all new engines and hardwares like the F16s and Leopards and NR-class light frigates. Even Indonesia managed to upgrade 1960's NATO-platforms to carry Russian P-800 onyks and its tracking system. 

We got most of the platforms from europe, with european economic downturn in the late 2011, the Ministry of Defense predicted a big cut in the defense spending and it did happen. So, when they cut out their budget and deactivated some of their units, we buy them.

Why europe? EU countries stored and maintaned their armaments in a good way and the armaments had never been used beside in training. Premises skipped, we buy them all-new like.


----------



## Nike

Yup, is like what Nufix has said, and 8 to 10 billion US dollar for military budget is not that big, it is a small sum for an aspiring military power like us. So you must spent it wisely otherwise you can't fulfill all the basic necessity you need the most. 

For the Kilo's we have got an offer from the Russian, and right now an inspecting team has been sent to Russia to look for the submarines they have offer to us

For the second hand AAW Frigate, we will looking for the Bremen Class ex Kriegsmarine and Oliver Hazard Perry Class ex US Navy


----------



## Nike

from local forum member, thanks @damiono 










Republic Indonesia parchim class light corvette or patrol craft

Indonesian Lundin shipyard made North Sea Boats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian PAL Shipyard made Tugboat for the Navy






Indonesian Navy SIGMA class and Bangladesh Navy Ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian made hovercraft






KRI Hiu from the Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut (TNI-AL) makes her approach to conduct a light line transfer with HMAS Huon, during Exercise CASSOWARY.






HMAS Wollongong conducts officer of the watch manoeuvres with Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut (TNI-AL) KRI Hiu during Exercise CASSOWARY off the coast of Darwin






Indonesian Naval Vessel KRI Hiu performing boarding party drills with training vessel Discovery Three during Exercise CASSOWARY 2013

credit to Gombaljaya






Ready for beaching to Omaha Beach, Normandy...hehehehehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Fast Patrol Boat Series






























KRI PANDRONG 801






Indonesian SIGMA and Van Speijk class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Navy Naval Eastern Command Headquarter*



[/img]


Spoiler for _"operation room"_: 




[/img]


Spoiler for _"view"_: 





Spoiler for _"view2"_: 



[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

KRI Dewaruci







credit to 




gombaljaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*PT Pindad and Turkish FNSS Signed Joint Development Agreement For Medium Tank*






_Pindad design for the Medium Tanks ( image : special )_

Jakarta , DMC - Director General for Potential Defence Dr. MM Drs Arise Siahaan , Thursday ( 6/2 ) , witnessed the signing of a Joint Partnership between PT Pindad with FNSS Turkey on the development of Medium Tanks inside the Soeprapto Building , Ministry of Defense , Jakarta . Partnership Agreement between PT Pindad with FNSS Turkey is an important step for the cooperation of defense industry between the two countries . With this signed agreement between Minister of Defense the Project are expected to move forward on the agreement on the joint development program of the medium tanks so it can immediately be implemented .

Joint development of medium tanks between Indonesia - Turkey began on June 29, 2010 after the Ministry of Defence of both countries signed a defense industry cooperation agreement ( Defence Industry Cooperation ) in Ankara Turkey . Where one of the deal is Turkey and Indonesia will carry out joint development of Medium Tank implemented by the Turkish FNSS and PT Pindad

As per further agreement , PT Pindad and FNSS both have signed MOU is then explained in more detail in the Protocol on Defence Cooperation between the Ministry of Defense Industry of Indonesia and the Turkish Ministry of Defense on April 7, 2011 in Jakarta .

Furthermore Pindad conducting research with users in this Pussenkav Army cavalry to get input needed on the medium tanks. On May 7, 2013 Meeting held 2nd Bilateral Defence Industry Cooperation in Turkey which resulted in the funding agreement with joint development program of medium tanks .

On 4 April 2013 coordination meeting implementation of RI - Turkey cooperation in the development of medium tanks in Bandung Pindad . In July 2013 at the Ministry of Defense conducted joint presentations Pothan Pindad and FNSS about the proposal and budget plan joint development of medium tanks . 

December 4, 2013 at the Exhibition in Brunei Darussalam BRIDEX meeting between representatives of the two countries to discuss such joint development of medium tanks and the commitment of both governments over the program .Medium tank development cooperation between the defense industries of both countries is expected to further strengthen defense cooperation between Indonesia and Turkey . The MoU is also expected to be a good starting point for cooperation between the two defense industry in the future .

DEFENCE MEDIA CENTER

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Indonesian Air Force Draws Up Shopping List *
Singapore Air Show » 2014
by Alan Warnes




_The first few of 16 KAI T-50Is were delivered to the Indonesian Air Force last September. All were scheduled to arrive at their new base at Madiun-Iswahyudi by the end of the year, but in January only 12 had arrived. The first six are in the colors of the TNI-AU’s Elang Biru aerobatic team. _

February 7, 2014, 11:05 PM
Boasting one of the fastest growing economies in the world is allowing Indonesia to invest much-needed funds in its military. After years of stagnation caused by the 1997 financial crisis, leading to most of Indonesia’s military acquisition programs being cancelled, the situation deteriorated further when the U.S. imposed an arms embargo in 1999 that lasted until 2005.

The Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) entered into only one major acquisition program during that period, procuring Su-27 and Su-30 Flankers from Russia to bolster its aging fighter fleet. The TNI-AU had never ordered Russian aircraft after the failed communist coup in 1965 but it was left with no option after Western companies stuck to the arms embargo.

This deal led to a pair of Su-27SKs and two Su-30MKs being delivered to SkU 11 [Skadron Udara (SkU)–air squadron] at Hasanuddin, Sulawesi, in August/September 2003, followed by three Su-30MK2s in late-2008/early-2009 and a trio of Su-27SKM variants in 2010.

With military budgets set every five years, the armed forces are now drawing up a shopping list for 2015-19. Local industry, particularly PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), will play a major part in how this money is spent. The past 15 years has not been kind to the company; it was hit massively by the 1997 crisis. However, in July 2011, EADS-Airbus Military signed a strategic collaboration with PTDI to assist with revitalizing Indonesia’s national aerospace industry, mainly by growing PTDI’s manufacturing output. The two companies enjoy a long-standing manufacturing relationship, which goes back to the days of CASA and PTDI’s predecessor: IPTN.

While PTDI is an important supplier of the C212 and CN 235 light/medium transport and surveillance aircraft to Airbus Military, it also works closely with another EADS company, Eurocopter. In July 2011, Eurocopter signed a new teaming agreement with PTDI consisting of industrial cooperation as well as marketing Eurocopter products to the Indonesian government for use in the domestic market. The partnership between the two companies began 35 years ago, and has seen some 130 BO-105s, 11 SA330s and 20 AS332 Super Pumas built under license production at Bandung. An assembly line was set up for the Super Puma in 2008, integrating PTDI into Eurocopter’s global supply chain.

Some believe PTDI does not provide the military value for money, but nonetheless it will become a major benefactor from the 2015-19 budgets, even if the fighters will take much of the money as they did in the previous five years.

*Fighters*




24 upgraded F-16C/D Block 32 ID will equipped TNI AU (photo : ANG)

After the initial acquisition of nine Flankers, the Indonesian MOD signed a $470 million contract with JSC Rosoboronexport on Dec. 29, 2011, for six more Su-30MK2s, delivered in February, May and September 2013. A close source has told *AIN* that the Russian aircraft have been “troublesome,” with usual issues concerning spares.

After the OV-10 Broncos were withdrawn from use several years ago, the TNI-AU (Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Udara–Indonesian Air Force) was left with no close-air-support aircraft until eight Embraer Super Tucanos were ordered in November 2010. The first four were handed over to SkU 21 at Abdulrachmen Saleh (Mulang) during the third quarter of 2012 following a ceremony in Brazil on Aug. 6, 2012. A contract for a second batch of eight aircraft was announced on July 10, 2012, with deliveries expected in 2014.

In May 2011, the TNI-AU ordered 16 Korean Aerospace Industries (KAI) T-50Is in a $400 million deal, with the first two being delivered on Sept. 11, 2013. All 16 were to have been delivered by the end of 2013, but delays meant that only 10 had been delivered by then and the rest should have arrived before the Singapore show started. The T-50Is, fitted with gun and weapons pylons, will eventually replace the Hawk Mk 53s of SkU 15. Six have been delivered in the colors of Elang Biru, the TNI-AU’s jet aerobatic team.

A $750 million FMS deal to acquire 24 upgraded F-16 Block 32IDs was agreed with the U.S. government in November 2011. The contract comprises 19 single-seaters and five dual-seaters, with the first four aircraft due in mid-2014, followed by four every three months. Work on the jets is under way at Ogden Air Logistics Center, Utah, where a TNI-AU Project Office comprising six people has been set up. The aircraft will be delivered initially to SkU 16, based at Madiun-Iswahyudi, until the infrastructure at Pekanbaru is ready. Their arrival will allow the aging fleet of six F-16As and three F-16B Block 15s to go through a Falcon Up upgrade. The F-16s have suffered spares shortages in recent years, but these issues have not been limited to F-16s.

The fleet of 33 multi-role Hawk 109/209s delivered to SkU 1 at Pontiniak and SkU 12 at Pekanbaru in the mid-’90s has been hit particularly hard, especially with issues stemming from the Adour Mk 871 engines.

The fleet of 11 F-5s that was upgraded by SABCA (now Belgian Aerospace) in the late-1990s was grounded twice during 2013. Even if spares problems are resolved, the veteran fighter will soldier on only until 2018, so funds are likely to be earmarked for a replacement in the 2015-19 budget. One solution was the new K-FX (Korean fighter) program the Indonesians were jointly developing with Korea. However, in late 2012 the South Korean government put an 18-month hold on this $8 billion project that should have led to 50 K-FXs being delivered to the TNI-AU and 200 to the ROKAF. A first batch of five was scheduled for delivery to Indonesia in 2020, but the project is more likely to be cancelled. As a result, the money is being spent overhauling nine C-130Hs acquired free of charge from the Royal Australian Air Force and buying six CASA 295s for a special-mission fit.

There is speculation the TNI-AU could now acquire former USAF F-15s to replace the F-5s, while RFIs have also been sent to Saab (Gripen), Dassault (Rafale) and Eurofighter.

*Surveillance*




Four CN-295 AEW&C will replace Boeing 737 MR (image : Flight Global)

With some 17,000 islands making up the world’s largest archipelago, Indonesia needs to maintain a modern airborne maritime surveillance fleet in a bid to confront increasing threats from pirates, smugglers and terrorists. This led the TNI-AU to order another much needed CASA CN 235 maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) in 2012, with a Telephonics system and Star Safire HDI FLIR turret. Delivery is expected in 2015. The order comes six years after the first and only MPA was delivered to SkU 5 at Madassar.

An initial requirement for three MPAs led to a contract being signed with Thales in 1996, but a single aircraft was delivered, with an AMASCOS 200 system, and the other two remained as basic transport aircraft with SkU 5. With obsolescence now creeping in, PTDI has been contracted to replace the Thales Oceanmaster radar with Telephonics’ AN/APS 143C3 maritime radar.

There is also an urgent requirement for a SIGINT platform, which could be purchased during the next five-year budget plan, in 2015-19. It is likely one of the CASA 212s serving the TNI-AU will be upgraded with new systems. The three aging Boeing 737-200 Surveiller Side-Looking Airborne Modular Multi-mission Radar (SLAMMR) aircraft are in desperate need of replacement, and speculation is the TNI-AU will go for an increased number of CN 235-220s with SIGINT systems on board to replace them.

*Transports*




Nine C-130H ex-RAAF have been acquired from Australia (photo : RAAF)

The TNI-AU relies predominantly on PTDI for its medium-to-small airlift needs. Five CN 235s operate with SkU 2 at Halim, replacing five Fokker 27s grounded in 2012 after a fatal accident. They work alongside three CASA 295s of 10 on order. There is a keen interest in acquiring special-mission systems for an additional six CASA 295s, with Texas-based ATK offering their palletized gunship system.

There are currently two tactical airlift squadrons in the TNI-AU: SkU 31 at Halim-Perdanakusuma operates a mix of C-130H-30s, L100-30s and C-130H; while SKU 32 at Abdulrachman Saleh flies 10 C-130B/Hs, including two KC-130Bs tankers that represent the TNI-AU’s sole air-to-air refueling capability. With close links to Airbus Military it is likely they will be replaced by two A330MRTT hose/drogue and boom aircraft.

As a result of acquiring the nine ex-RAAF C-130s, a third C-130 unit, SkU 33 will stand up at Makassar. There is a real need to provide support to the Sukhois and this should be the solution, with tactical needs in the region also being covered. It is not clear whether the new C-130s will actually be SkU 32 assets, or if they will be split among all the units.

*Helicopters*




Six EC-725 have been ordered for the Special Force (photo : spacemankind)

Helicopter training takes place at Kalijati with SkU 7 on 50-year-old Bell 47G Soloys. These stalwarts are used by newly qualified pilots fresh from Yogyakarta for basic helicopter training. Their short-term future is secure because the unit’s EC120 Colibris are also being used to cover SAR detachments. Longer term, 12 EC135s on order will replace the operational role of the EC120, allowing it to revert to the training role for which it was acquired, and easing the Soloys into retirement.

SkU 6 at Atang Senjaya near Bogor flies four of 18 Super Pumas ordered in 2000. Another three NAS332L1s with SkU 45 at Halim are being used in the VIP role alongside two Eurocopter-built AS332L2s. Also based at Atang Senjaya is SkU 8, which flies a handful of NSA330 Pumas. Six EC725s have been ordered for the Special Forces role and should be delivered in 2014-15 to a new unit, SkU 9 at Kalijati. It is not clear if they are taking up the slack that the Super Pumas failed to deliver.

*Pilot Training *




Grob G120TP will be used as a primary trainer (photo : wikipedia)

Pilot training is carried out at Yogyakarta with SkU 101, instructing students on the AS202 Bravos, flying 120 hours on elementary training. However, the Bravo’s days are expected to end within the next few years, as the TNI-AU ordered 18 Grob G120TPs in 2012. The first batch of 10 aircraft was delivered in 2013, and a further batch of eight are to arrive in 2014. Modernization of the Flying Training Academy got under way in 2003 when SkU 102 took delivery of 16 KT-1T Woongbees for instructor training. Longer term there is also a need for a basic trainer replacement.

The next five-year budget, for 2015-2019, will be set in mid-2014 and projects such as airborne early warning and control (AEW&C), tankers, new fighters, SIGINT aircraft as well as new weaponry are all under review. It is unlikely the Russians will figure highly in any future acquisition.

Indonesian Air Force Draws Up Shopping List | Aviation International News

Om Zarvan pasti bkl suka nih berita 

* Freire Shipyard Set for April the Start of Construction of the Ship of the Indonesian Navy *





_ The new sailing ship has 110 meters in length and 12 meters in width (image : Vigo)_

Accolade of the Republic of Indonesia to the Vigo shipyard Freire. Defense Minister of Indonesia, Purnomo Yusgiantoro, moved this week in Madrid to support naval factory for the construction of what will be the new ship of its navy, a sailing ship of 110 meters in length to replace the veteran and KRI Dewaruci that Freire was awarded last June. Yusgiantoro, accompanied by the Ambassador of Indonesia in Spain and Spanish representatives of the Defense Ministry, Wednesday visited the Airbus factory in Seville and later held a meeting with the leaders of the Vigo shipyard, who made a presentation of the company and the ship. Freire sources confirmed to this newspaper that the financing scheme of the contract, valued at 70 million dollars (51.4 million euros to change yesterday) is already closed and the entry into force of the agreement is scheduled for "late March or early April. "

Shipbuilding Paulino Freire (Freire Shipyard) had imposed a naval factories worldwide (Damen, Icon Yachts, Bumar, Gondán, etc..) In the open by the Indonesian Ministry of Defense international competition with a sailboat 110 meters long for 12 wide and 6 deep. The ship, with rigging Bricbarca type, have 3,350 square meters of sail and serve as a platform for training naval capacity to accommodate 200 people on board, of which 120 are cadets in training. The building will provide 346,000 hours of work in the factory for a period of 22-24 months, employing an average of 300 people.

This contract was one of the topics discussed during the visit to Spain this week of Indonesia's defense minister, who attended the sixth delivery of transport aircraft C-295 Airbus plant in Seville European aircraft manufacturer. Sources confirmed to FARO Freire Yusgiantoro supported the project and appreciated the fact that it was a family business that had been awarded the contract. At the meeting with the Minister President of Freire, Jesus Freire, and the commercial director of the company, Guillermo Freire, who were invited to a dinner at the home of the Ambassador of Indonesia in Spain participated, which was also attended responsible Spanish Government and Airbus.

After closing the financing, the same sources said that the entry into force of the contract is scheduled for "late March or early April," after that rip off the works. Also planned for that month contract signing of the new research vessel that Freire was awarded last December to the Institute for Scientific Studies of Kuwait (Kuwait Institute for Science Research), valued at 30 million euros. This vessel will have 54.8 meters in length and its construction will be after the Indonesian sailboat. The entry into force of both contracts will allow Vigo factory resume construction activity, since after the departure of the RRS Discovery has been doing work processing and ship repair.

(FarodeVigo)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

All Indonesian made weapons system, from Makassar Class to Anoa APC






Bofors mk.2 of KRI Todak





Bofors MK1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia May Replace F-5s With Su-35s

JAKARTA* — Indonesia’s defense authority is leaning toward a plan to purchase 16 of the latest generation of Russian twin-engine Sukhoi Su-35 multirole fighters to replace its F-5 Tigers.

The decision to purchase the Russian fighters came after a meeting between Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro and Indonesian military top brass, including Military Commander Gen. Moeldoko and Air Force Chief of Staff Marshal Ida Bagus Putu Dunia in mid-January.
Speaking to reporters, Yusgiantoro said they also considered other options to replace the aging Tigers beyond the Su-35 purchase.

Moeldoko said the Air Force will hold further evaluations of other fighters prior to making a final decision. Other fighters under evaluation are the Saab JAS 39 Gripen, Lockheed Martin F-16 Block 60, Boeing’s F-15 Silent Eagle and F/A-18 Super Hornet, and the Dassault Rafale.

An Air Force adviser — a retired three-star Air Force marshal — hinted that the American fighters would likely be preferable for Indonesia.

The adviser, however, said the Tiger replacement would not be decided in the near future, despite claims that Indonesia is ready to equip its Air Force with a squadron of new fighters.

The Indonesian Air Force operates six F-5Es and two South Korean T-50 Golden Eagle advanced supersonic trainers.

The Air Force is also equipped with 10 F-16A/Bs and a squadron of Su-27/30s.

During the first phase of the Indonesian Defense Strategic Plan, the Air Force has begun receiving 16 T-50s, with final delivery expected by the end of this year.

Debate has been rife in Indonesian defense circles over whether to buy Russian, European or US fighters. A final decision will be made after the presidential and legislative elections scheduled for October.

(source : *defensenews*)*

_*) apparently my "clearance" isn't enough to post a link, sorry._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Army and Navy Expand Fleets
by ALAN WARNES | 7 February 2014 Friday | 11:10 PM

After years of neglect, the Indonesian Army Aviation (TNI-AD) is now set for some radical modernization in a bid to stem the country’s increasing threats. A deal for eight AH-64E Guardian helicopters worth around $500 million was announced in August 2013, but it is not clear if a contract has been signed. The original DSCA (Defense Security Cooperation Agency) notification quoted a figure of $1.42 billion to cover all the associated weapons (including 32 Hellfire missile launchers and 140 Hellfire AGM-114R3 missiles), support and other associated equipment. According to the U.S. government, “The AH-64Es will defend borders, conduct counterterrorism and counter-piracy operations, and control the free flow of shipping through the Strait of Malacca.” They will be purchased via the U.S. Army through the Foreign Military Sale process.

There was speculation in late 2012/early 2013 the TNI-AD was going to buy up to 20 UH-60Ms but nothing has materialized. However, AIN has been informed that Eurocopter has been contracted to deliver 12 AS550/355s, one AS350B3, six AS355NPs and five AS550C3 Armed Scouts to the TNI-AD, although deliveries are not expected to begin until 2015 at the earliest.

Given these additional purchases and the need to train more than 100 additional rotary-wing pilots over the next few years, the TNI-AD is acquiring six Schweizer S-300C helicopters. Sikorsky Aircraft confirmed on April 16, 2012, it had sold two S-300Cs, with an option on four more.

Indonesian Army and Navy Expand Fleets | Aviation International News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Alewijnse Gets Second Indonesian Naval Frigate Contract*
Posted on Feb 10th, 2014 with tags Alewijnse, contract, Frigate, gets, Indonesian, Naval, Navy, News by topic, Second.






SIGMA CLASS 


*Alewijnse Marine Systems has received a contract for the complete electrical installation package for the second Indonesian naval frigate.*
*
During the contract, Alewijnse will provide complete electrical installation packages including platform automation and integrated bridge systems on twin guided missile frigates.

One of the frigates is currently under construction at Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS) in the Netherlands and PT PAL (Persero) Shipyard in Indonesia.

Alewijnse Marine Systems’ engineers teamed up with their counterparts at Damen as the work began on the first vessel.

Alewijnse CEO, Dick Alewijnse, said that they were very pleased that Damen chose them for collaboration on the project.

Alewijnse first started working with Damen Schelde Naval Shipyard in the naval shipbuilding sector in 2004, on the Dutch Holland class patrol vessel, the CEO added.

Alewijnse Gets Second Indonesian Naval Frigate Contract >> Naval Today
*

*Contract Hellfire II For Indonesia*

Today 08:34
HELLFIRE SYSTEMS, LLC, Orlando, Fla., was awarded a $157,362,903 modification (P00068) to firm-fixed-price contract W31P4Q-11-C-2042, to exercise option for fiscal 2014 Hellfire II missile production requirements. This contract involves foreign military sales to Saudi Arabia, Jordan and Indonesia. Fiscal years 2012, 2013 and 2014 funds in the amount of $157,362,903 are being obligated on award. The performance location is Orlando, Fla., with an estimatedcompletion date of Nov. 30, 2016. The U.S. Army Contracting Command – Redstone Arsenal (Missile), Redstone, Ala., is the contracting activity.

Defense.gov Contracts for Monday, February 10, 2014


*ARMY*​ 
HELLFIRE SYSTEMS, LLC, Orlando, Fla., was awarded a $157,362,903 modification (P00068) to firm-fixed-price contract W31P4Q-11-C-2042, to exercise option for fiscal 2014 Hellfire II missile production requirements. This contract involves foreign military sales to Saudi Arabia, Jordan and Indonesia. Fiscal years 2012, 2013 and 2014 funds in the amount of $157,362,903 are being obligated on award. The performance location is Orlando, Fla., with an estimated completion date of Nov. 30, 2016. The U.S. Army Contracting Command – Redstone Arsenal (Missile), Redstone, Ala., is the contracting activity.

Weeks Marine, Inc., Covington, La., was awarded a $9,570,000 firm-fixed-price contract for work consisting of furnishing one fully crewed and equipped ‘cutterhead’ dredge, with a dredge discharge size of 30-inches inside diameter complete in all respects, including all attendant plant and crew. Fiscal 2014 operations and maintenance funds in the amount of $9,570,000 are being obligated on award. The contract was solicited via the Web with two bids received. The performance location is Pilottown, La., with an estimated completion date of July 25, 2014. The U.S. Army Corps of Engineers – New Orleans District, New Orleans, La., is the contracting activity (W912P8-14-C-0023).
*ARMY*​ 
HELLFIRE SYSTEMS, LLC, Orlando, Fla., was awarded a $157,362,903 modification (P00068) to firm-fixed-price contract W31P4Q-11-C-2042, to exercise option for fiscal 2014 Hellfire II missile production requirements. This contract involves foreign military sales to Saudi Arabia, Jordan and Indonesia. Fiscal years 2012, 2013 and 2014 funds in the amount of $157,362,903 are being obligated on award. The performance location is Orlando, Fla., with an estimated completion date of Nov. 30, 2016. The U.S. Army Contracting Command – Redstone Arsenal (Missile), Redstone, Ala., is the contracting activity.

Weeks Marine, Inc., Covington, La., was awarded a $9,570,000 firm-fixed-price contract for work consisting of furnishing one fully crewed and equipped ‘cutterhead’ dredge, with a dredge discharge size of 30-inches inside diameter complete in all respects, including all attendant plant and crew. Fiscal 2014 operations and maintenance funds in the amount of $9,570,000 are being obligated on award. The contract was solicited via the Web with two bids received. The performance location is Pilottown, La., with an estimated completion date of July 25, 2014. The U.S. Army Corps of Engineers – New Orleans District, New Orleans, La., is the contracting activity (W912P8-14-C-0023).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

T-50 handover ceremony, credit to Soeromenggolo @kaskus.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

another contracts for Rheinmetall AG


----------



## nufix

*Contract for Hellfire II missile
*



> HELLFIRE SYSTEMS, LLC, Orlando, Fla., was awarded a $157,362,903 modification (P00068) to firm-fixed-price contract W31P4Q-11-C-2042, to exercise option for fiscal 2014 Hellfire II missile production requirements. This contract involves foreign military sales to Saudi Arabia, Jordan and Indonesia. Fiscal years 2012, 2013 and 2014 funds in the amount of $157,362,903 are being obligated on award. The performance location is Orlando, Fla., with an estimated completion date of Nov. 30, 2016. The U.S. Army Contracting Command – Redstone Arsenal (Missile), Redstone, Ala., is the contracting activity.
> 
> Defense.gov Contracts for Monday, February 10, 2014


*
*


----------



## Nike

Fennec will come this year


----------



## Nike

Inspecting the New TD-2000 systems from China


----------



## Nike

Land Platforms
*Turkey and Indonesia to develop medium tank*
*Christopher F Foss, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
11 February 2014


An agreement to jointly develop a new medium tank was signed between the Indonesian and Turkish governments in Jakarta, Indonesia, on 6 February. Turkish company FNSS Savunma Sistemleri will work with local company PT Pindad to develop the tank for the Indonesian Army.

It is understood the new tank will be of a conventional design, fitted with a turret armed with a 105 mm rifled gun and 7.62 mm co-axial machine gun (MG) coupled to a computerised fire control system. For ease of deployment in Indonesia it is expected to have a combat weight of about 25 tonnes.

FNSS has extensive experience in the design, development, and production of wheeled and tracked armoured fighting vehicles (AFVs), with the latter including the Armoured Combat Vehicle (ACV) family of vehicles, which have been built in significant numbers for the home and export markets.

Turkey and Indonesia to develop medium tank - IHS Jane's 360

*Indonesian navy steps up patrols near PNG*
11-02-2014 17:48
Reports from Indonesia says the Indonesian navy has intensified patrols in the waters off Merauke bordering Papua New Guinea after five fishermen who were forced by the PNG Navy to swim ashore went missing.

The Jakarta Post reports a naval commander saying 25 extra marines had been deployed to strengthen routine patrols.

The Eastern Fleet has also deployed a frigate to search for the five missing men.
The paper reports the five men were part of a group of ten fishermen who had boarded a speedboat on Thursday to buy sea cucumbers in the PNG village of Kadawa.

The speedboat was reportedly intercepted on Saturday by the PNG navy which immediately burnt it and told the fishermen to swim ashore.

The paper reports only five of them made it.

A naval commander Brigadier General Buyung Lalana told the paper he was bewildered by the PNG Navy's actions because the fishermen had had their immigration papers checked.

Indonesian navy steps up patrols near PNG | Radio New Zealand News


----------



## Nike

*New F-16 Squadron to Start Operating Next Year in Pekanbaru*
Published on Wednesday, 04 December 2013 10:06 | Hits: 2057
*



*


Air Force Chief-of-Staff Marshal B. Putu Dunia said, a new F-16 jet fighter squadron to be based at the Roesmin Nurjadin Air Force in Pekanbaru, Riau province, is expected to start operating in one year.



“The squadron is expected to play an important role in keeping the Unitary Republic of Indonesia, particularly its borders areas intact,” said Marshal Putu Dunia as quoted by news agency _Antara_ (11/15/2013).



Currently the Indonesian Air Force has only one F-16 squadron (3rd Squadron) based in Iswahyudi Air Force Base in Madiun, East Java. The F-16 Fighting Falcons of the Iswahyudi AFB 3rd Squadron, has been strengthening the IAF since 1990.



Colonel Andyawan, Commander of the Roesmin Nujardin Air Base, earlier said, the presence of the squadron meant to deter infiltrators in aerial vehicles.



He added, the squadron of F-16 supersonic fighter jets of Block 52 in the Pekanbaru AFB are equipped with the state-of-the-art weapons.



He further added, these 24 additional US-made F-16 jets is part of the Air Force’s program to revitalize its fighter jet fleet at the Indonesian Air Force Base of type B, which currently has a squadron of British-made Hawk 100/200 aircraft. *(ds)*

New F-16 Squadron to Start Operating Next Year in Pekanbaru

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Presiden SBY in the cockpit of T-50 being instructed by TNI AU pilot trainer. (Presiden Saksikan Penyerahan 16 Pesawat Tempur T-50i)

Oleh : DESK INFORMASI

Presiden Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono (SBY) menyaksikan serah terima 16 unit pesawat tempur ringan T-50i Golden Eagle dari Korea Aerospace Industry (KAI) kepada Kementerian Pertahannan di Taxy Way Echo, Lanud Halim PK, Jakarta, Kamis (13/2).

Pesawat tempur ini akan bergabung dengan Skadron Udara 15 Lanud Iswahyudi menggantikan pesawat Hawk MK-53 buatan Inggris di Skuadron Udara 15 yang telah bertugas selama 30 tahun.

T-50i merupakan pesawat latih supersonik buatan Amerika -Korea dan dikembangkan KAI dibantu Lockeed Martin, Indonesia adalah operator perdana T-50i Golden Eagle di luar Korea Selatan.

KehadiranT-50i akan memperkuat matra udara Renstra 2010-2014 dalam rangka modernisasi Alutsista TNI.

Pesawat ini mampu menempati posisi light fighter dengan peralatan tempur rudal, rocket,bom, canon, serta radar. Selain itu, T-50i bisa digunakan untuk keperluan latih lanjut.

TNI telah telah mengirimkan penerbang dan beberapa teknisinya dari Skudron Udara 15 untuk dapat menerbangkan T-50i Golden Eagle itu.

Serah terima pesawat tempur itu juga dihadiri oleh Menenteri Pertahanan Purnomo Yosgiantoro, sejumlah menteri Kabinet Indonesia Bersatu (KIB) II, KSAD Jendral Budiman, KSAL Laksamana Marsetyo,KSAU Marsekal Ida Bagus Putu Dunia, Kasum TNI Marsekal Madya TNI Boy Syahril Qamar, Dubes Korsel untuk Indonesia, dan Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara Korsel.

Kekuatan TNI AU Meningkat

Menteri Pertahanan Purnomo Yusgiantoro saat serah terima mengatakan, kekuatan TNI Angkatan Udara berangsur-angsur terus meningkat seiring bertambahnya alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista) TNI AU pada 2014 ini.

"Pesawat ini akan meningkatkan peran TNI dalam mengemban tugas yang lebih besar dalam menghadapi tantangan yang lebih kompleks dimasa mendatang. Pada tahun ini, sejumlah pesawat tempur yang telah dipesan akan berdatangan dan makin memperkuat TNI AU" kata Purnomo.

Menhan menambahkan, tahun ini akan datang pesawat tempur F-16 setara Blok 52 buatan Amerika Serikat sebanyak 24 unit. Sampai awal semester II tahun 2014 akan hadir 16 pesawat tempur Super Tucano untuk melengkapi 1 skuadron dalam rangka mendukung operasi pengamanan dalam negeri.

Disamping itu, juga akan segera tiba UAV (pesawat terbang tanpa awak) untuk mengisi skadron UAV dalam rangka memperkuat operasi pemantauan perbatasan yang dipusatkan di Lanud Supadio Pontianak.

Menhan juga mengungkapkan, untuk pesawat angkut sedang, secara berurutan telah tiba di Indonesia sebagian besar dari 9 unit pesawat CN-295 yang merupakan hasil kerja sama produksi antara PT DI dengan Airbus Military dan rencananya akan menjadi 1 skuadron CN-295, dan 2 unit CN-235 serta 1 unit Casa-212 untuk angkut ringan.

Dalam rangka mendukung kegiatan airlif dan OMSP, telah dilakukan penambahan kekuatan sebanyak 9 unit pesawat angkut berat Hercules C-130H yang sudah mulai tiba secara bertahap.

TNI AU juga telah menerima dan mengoperasikan pesawat latih lanjut KT-1B Wong Be buatan Korea Selatan yang digunakan oleh Tim Aerobatik TNI AU, Jupiter sebanyak 1 skuadron.

Selain itu, peremajaan pesawat-pesawat latih TNI AU telah dilakukan dengan mengganti pesawat latih T-34 C dan AS-202 Bravo yang sudah berusia sekitar 30 tahun dengan pesawat latih generasi baru yaitu Grob G-120 TP buatan Jerman sebanyak 18 unit yang direncananya akan menjadi 24 unit.

Menhan menambahkan, untuk "rotary wing", telah ditambah beberapa jenis Helikopter yaitu Helly Super Puma NAS-332 sebanyak 3 unit dan Helly Full Combat SAR EC-725 Caugar dari Euro Copter sebanyak 6 unit.

Sedangkan untuk pertahanan udara nasional, telah diperkuat dengan pengadaan PSU (Penangkis Serangan Udara) sebanyak 3 batere/6 firing unit buatan Rainmetall Air Defence Switserland untuk satuan-satuan di Korps Paskhas TNI AU 7 unit radar canggih yang telah dan akan dipasang di beberapa lokasi antara lain Merauke, Saumlaki, Timika dan Morotai. (WID/Humas Setkab/ES)

Presiden Saksikan Penyerahan 16 Pesawat Tempur T-50i

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*(New York Times)*

*Indonesian Arms Industry Seeks to Drum Up Business

By JOE COCHRANEFEB. 13, 2014
*
Today 17:29


The Indonesian government may have snubbed the Singapore Airshow this week over a diplomatic spat with the host nation, but that has not stopped the country’s main military contractor from having a coming-out party, complete with staff members in orange flight suits courting potential buyers.

Indonesian Aerospace, also known as Dirgantara Indonesia, has been promoting its $26 million-plus CN-235 maritime patrol aircraft for anti-submarine warfare at Singapore’s exhibition, Asia’s largest air show. On Wednesday, the company signed a collaboration agreement with Airbus Helicopters to promote and sell the aircraft in Southeast Asia and carry out maintenance for their users, said Budiman Saleh, the Indonesian Aerospace director for commerce and restructuring.

“We are working closely with our friends from European countries and the United States to win some sales campaigns in this region,” Mr. Budiman said.

The state-owned manufacturer is also proceeding with plans this year to build fighter aircraft jointly with South Korea. And although Indonesian Aerospace has not closed any deals yet this week, the government agreed in January to sell two multipurpose aircraft to the Philippines Air Force for 813 million pesos, or $18.1 million, with a further six in the pipeline, he said.

“We are now doing great as a result of the restructuring of the company’s balance sheet, equity, business operation, product portfolio and many other reasons,” Mr. Budiman said.

Although the Indonesian armed forces will account for about 80 percent of all purchases of locally produced weaponry, the country’s National Police will also be a buyer, and hopes are high for more regional buyers, Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin, Indonesia’s deputy defense minister, said in an interview.

For a company that almost collapsed after the 1997-98 Asian financial crisis, Indonesian Aerospace is today representative of a new sense of optimism that has not been seen in the country’s domestic military sector since the 1980s.

The reason: President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono of Indonesia, a retired three-star army general, vowed to modernize the country’s military and has nearly quadrupled the state arms budget, to more than $8 billion, since taking office in 2004.

What is more, the Indonesian military, known as the T.N.I., must under a 2012 law pushed by Mr. Yudhoyono buy all of its weaponry from domestic contractors, both state-owned and private, unless they lack the capability or technology to produce them.

Indonesia’s military industry has a long history, including periods during which it was run by Dutch and Japanese colonizers. It nearly collapsed in the late ’90s, when Indonesia’s economy contracted a staggering 16 percent, leading to sharp budget and personnel cuts by Indonesian military and aviation manufacturers.

Indonesian Aerospace shut down most of its assembly lines in Bandung, the capital of West Java Province, after the financial crisis and laid off about 12,000 workers. Another state-run arms manufacturer, Pindad, which makes weapons and ammunition including bullets, machine guns and armored personnel carriers, lost more than one-third of its work force. Today the machinery at its plant, also in Bandung, looks much as it did during the 1980s.

The Indonesian military also suffered when the United States imposed a ban on arms sales to the country after gross human rights violations by its military in East Timor in 1999. The ban was not fully lifted until 2010 and exposed the ineptitude of Indonesia’s military industry at that time.

For instance, many of its C-130 transport planes, built by the giant American company Lockheed Martin, were grounded during the embargo because the military was unable to buy spare parts.

“The conclusion was that we had to revitalize our defense industries,” Mr. Sjafrie said. “For years we had an embargo; we don’t want to repeat history again.”

International events like the Singapore Airshow are providing more opportunities for Indonesian military contractors to sell both military and civilian hardware.

The companies must meet requirements set by government — like meeting budgets and maintaining technical capabilities — and in exchange, Jakarta promotes them at shows and in the course of bilateral relations with other countries, Mr. Sjafrie said.

The Indonesian government in 2102 also injected a combined three billion rupiah, or about $250 million, into Indonesian Aerospace and the state-owned ship builder PAL Indonesia, which is based in eastern Java port city of Surabaya, for factory upgrades and to turn debts into equity. The hope is that the policy overhaul will bring new and expanded business to the domestic arms industry. Pindad, for example, booked a profit of 80 billion rupiah in 2012 and is projecting a profit of 90 billion rupiah for 2013.

“I think it’s a good chance for the defense industry,” said Wahyu Utomo, Pindad’s director. “We can manage our resources and our money, if we know the long-term spending program of the T.N.I. It’s become our guidance.”

Under Mr. Yudhoyono’s military policy, a special committee was formed in 2013 to coordinate domestic production for the military, in particular manufacture of combat and special-use vehicles, warships and submarines, fixed-wing and rotary aircraft and both light and heavy weaponry.

Indonesian military contractors are also jointly producing or negotiating agreements with military suppliers from several countries on joint production of weaponry so Indonesia can gain access to advanced technology. Potential projects include submarines with Daewoo Shipbuilding of South Korea; a medium tank with FNSS Savunma Sistemleri of Turkey; anti-ship missiles with the Aviation Industry Corporation of China; and vehicle-fixed rocket launchers with MBDA of France.
Late last year, Pindad completed assembly of 11 Panser armored vehicles whose parts were manufactured by Doosan Infracore of South Korea in a deal worth $169 million.

Pindad officials said they were hoping to sign an agreement this year with AM General, the American heavy vehicle manufacturer that produces the civilian Hummer and the military HMMWV, or Humvee, to supply components to Indonesia.

The Malaysian armed forces are negotiating to purchase 32 armored personnel carriers from Pindad for $10 million and $14 million dollars each, and the Brunei military is also interested in buying, Mr. Sjafrie said.

It remains to be seen whether Indonesia’s military industry revitalization policy will have any measurable effect on the country’s economy, which is already the 16th largest in the world, thanks to commodities exports and domestic consumption, or on local regions with arms production facilities, including Bandung, Surabaya, Batam Island in western Indonesia and Banyuwangi in East Java Province.

The country, which has a population of 240 million people, spends less on the military than Singapore, which has five million people.

“I think they’ve been doing good just to sustain their operations and production in recent years,” said Lis Gindarsah, a military analyst at the Center for Strategic and International Studies in Jakarta. “The government only started this domestic defense production policy a few years back, so it will take time.”

“Made in Indonesia” weaponry and joint production agreements still cannot meet all of the Indonesian military’s needs, however.

The government gave its Defense Ministry a $5.5 billion credit to buy advanced weaponry from multiple — and at times competing — foreign sources, including 119 Leopard tanks from Germany, submarines from Russia and eight Apache attack helicopters from the United States in a tentative deal announced in August 2013.

The military budget also allocated money to upgrade 24 F-16 fighters given to Indonesia by the United States and five C-130 aircraft from Australia.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/14/b...-industry-seeks-to-drum-up-business.html?_r=0

*Singapore Airshow 2014: Airbus Helicopters expands collaboration with PTDI*

Charles Forrester, London - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
11 February 2014

Airbus Helicopters announced on 12 February that it had reached an agreement with Indonesia's PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) to expand the two companies' existing collaboration to include the maintenance, repair, and overhaul (MRO) of Airbus Helicopters platforms operated within Indonesia.

The memorandum of understanding signed by the two companies focuses on MRO activities on the AS 365 Dauphin, EC725 Cougar, and AS 350/AS 555 Fennec rotorcraft operated by the Indonesian government.

PTDI produces Airbus Helicopters' BO 105, Puma SA 330, and AS 332 Super Puma helicopters, as well as manufacturing tail booms for the EC725 Cougar and its civilian variant, the EC225.

Singapore Airshow 2014: Airbus Helicopters expands collaboration with PTDI - IHS Jane's 360

*Singapore Airshow 2014: Brunei to acquire CN235-220 aircraft for maritime operations*

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Navy International
11 February 2014

The Royal Brunei Air Force (RBAF) is set to acquire three CN235-220 aircraft from Indonesian aerospace company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) for maritime patrol and anti-submarine (ASW) operations.

Persero spokesperson Teguh Graito told IHS Jane's on 12 February at the Singapore Airshow that he had received strong indications from the RBAF that they had come to a decision. Acquisition details are expected to be finalised soon.

Colonel Shahril Anwar Bin Hj Ma'awiah, director of the Directorate of Force Capability Development at the BruneiMinistry of Defence (MINDEF), told IHS Jane's in December 2013 that one of the country's priorities was the acquisition of fixed-wing maritime patrol aircraft.

Singapore Airshow 2014: Brunei to acquire CN235-220 aircraft for maritime operations - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Presiden Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono menjajal kokpit pesawat tempur T-50i Golden Eagle di Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, Kamis (13/2). Dalam kesempatan tersebut Presiden SBY juga menyaksikan demo udara ketangguhan pesawat pesanan Kemenhan tersebut. Sebanyak 16 pesawat tempur T-50i Golden Eagle telah tiba dari Korea Selatan untuk memperkuat Skuadron 15 Pangkalan Udara Iswahyudi, Madiun. ABROR/RUMGAPERS


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* FMS of Hellfire II Missile to Indonesia *




Hellfire II missile (photo : AviationNews)

HELLFIRE SYSTEMS, LLC, Orlando, Fla., was awarded a $157,362,903 modification (P00068) to firm-fixed-price contract W31P4Q-11-C-2042, to exercise option for fiscal 2014 Hellfire II missile production requirements. This contract involves foreign military sales to Saudi Arabia, Jordan and Indonesia. Fiscal years 2012, 2013 and 2014 funds in the amount of $157,362,903 are being obligated on award. The performance location is Orlando, Fla., with an estimated completion date of Nov. 30, 2016. The U.S. Army Contracting Command – Redstone Arsenal (Missile), Redstone, Ala., is the contracting activity.

Weeks Marine, Inc., Covington, La., was awarded a $9,570,000 firm-fixed-price contract for work consisting of furnishing one fully crewed and equipped ‘cutterhead’ dredge, with a dredge discharge size of 30-inches inside diameter complete in all respects, including all attendant plant and crew. Fiscal 2014 operations and maintenance funds in the amount of $9,570,000 are being obligated on award. The contract was solicited via the Web with two bids received. The performance location is Pilottown, La., with an estimated completion date of July 25, 2014. The U.S. Army Corps of Engineers – New Orleans District, New Orleans, La., is the contracting activity (W912P8-14-C-0023).

(US DoD)

*  Indonesia Follow-on Order for Rheinmetall Skyshield *





Rheinmetall air defence system (photo : Rheinmetall)

*Rheinmetall wins major orders in Asia and Europe - total value around €50 million*

(PresseBox) (Düsseldorf, 11.02.2014) In recent weeks Rheinmetall has won major orders in the field of military air defence. Indonesia and a European nation have ordered air defence products for air force and naval applications which, together with accompanying services, are worth a total of about €50 million.

Indonesia has opted to expand its existing Rheinmetall-made Oerlikon Skyshield air defence systems with a follow-on order for Skyshield fire units. Worth over €38 million, the contract includes training and logistical services for the Indonesian armed forces. The delivery period extends through to the end of 2015.

Meanwhile, a European navy has ordered two Oerlikon Millennium automatic cannon for one of its surface combatants. The contract is worth around €12 million, and also includes technical documentation, spare parts and services relating to maintenance training and system integration. Delivery is scheduled to take place in 2015.

Rheinmetall is one of the world's leading makers of sophisticated short-range air defence systems. It is the market leader in cannon-based air defence, and the only single-source system supplier of fire control technology, automatic cannon, integrated guided missile launchers and the Group's proprietary Ahead ammunition.

On behalf of the German Bundeswehr, *Rheinmetall has developed the "Mantis" air defence system, which recently entered service. The most advanced system of its kind worldwide, it reliably protects military installations and forward operating bases from incoming rockets, artillery and mortar rounds.*

With its tried-and-tested 35mm Skyshield technology, Rheinmetall has set an internationally unsurpassed standard for excellence, especially when it comes to protecting public venues and critical civilian infrastructure from terrorist threats.

(Rheinmetall/PressBox)

* PTDI and Airbus Helicopters to Jointly Develop Local Support and Services Capabilities for Indonesia *




Helikopter AS365 Basarnas (photo : Basarnas)

The long-established cooperation of PT Dirgantara Indonesia and Airbus Helicopters will be expanded to include support and services for the users of Airbus Helicopters rotorcraft based on a memorandum of understanding (MoU) signed today at the Singapore Airshow.

This MoU covers maintenance, repair and overhaul for the various Airbus Helicopters products operated within Indonesia – in particular, the AS365 Dauphin, EC725 Cougar and AS350/AS555 Fennec rotorcraft acquired by the country’s government.
The agreement was signed by Budi Santoso, President Director of PT Dirgantara Indonesia, and Airbus Helicopters President Guillaume Faury.

"PT Dirgantara Indonesia’s cooperation with Airbus Helicopters results from a long term relationship built on trust, and each company will support the other with this new strategic collaboration for the mutual benefit of both parties," Budi Santoso said.
“We’re opening another chapter in a highly successful cooperation that is important for Airbus Helicopters’ global industrial footprint,” Faury added. “PT Dirgantara Indonesia is one of our cornerstone partners, and I look forward to pursuing this new aspect of our relationship together.”

The two companies’ partnership began in the 1970s with PT Dirgantara Indonesia’s licensed production of the N-BO105 helicopter – of which 120 were built in-country. It subsequently was widened with licensed production of the N-SA330 Puma and N-AS332 Super Puma rotorcraft.

Additionally, the Indonesian company has been supplying upper and lower fuselage sections and tail booms for the EC725/EC225 since 2012 for a total production currently set at 125 shipsets. It also serves as the customization and delivery center for AS365 N3+ Dauphin, EC725 Cougar and AS350/AS555 Fennec helicopters ordered by the Indonesian government through PT Dirgantara Indonesia.

(Airbus Helicopters)

Hooray For new Toys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

more pics...

*T-50i Golden Eagle Hand Over*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Saab Offers 100% Technology Transfer?*





JAS - 39 Gripen NG ( photo: SaabGroup )

SINGAPORE , KOMPAS - Swedish defense systems manufacturer , Saab Group , will give 100 percent technology transfer option if Indonesia buys their defense systems . Saab confirms , that technology transfer is necessary for Indonesia to be self reliant in the future .

It's Confirmed that Saab Group Vice President and Head of Saab Indonesia Peter Carlqvist at the Singapore Air Show in Singapore , Friday ( 14/2 ) , Carlqvist asserted , the transfer of technology has always been offered by Saab in negotiations with any party .

" We will initiate the transfer of technology , but first we need to learn about the local industry first before deciding what to transfer. You need to have enough industrial capacity to accept our technology , " said Carlqvist , as reported by Kompas reporters , Dahono Fitrianto , from Singapore. 

As reported earlier , JAS - 39 Gripen NG Fighters - are considered by the military and the Ministry of Defense to replace the Air Force aging fleet of F - 5E Tiger II . Also being offered are Saab Giraffe AMB radar and RBS - 70NG portable antiaircraft missile for the army.





RBS - 70 Firing (photo: SaabGroup)

In the offer, Saab offers option for technology transfer. In fact , when winning the procurement for its fighter aircraft in Brazil , late last year , Saab has committed to a full technology transfer . Most of Brazil 's 36 aircraft order made by the Brazilian aerospace industry itself!

*Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro when met on Thursday , said it is exploring three types of combat aircraft as a possible replacement for the F - 5E Tiger . Three that are chosen were: 

F/A-18 Hornet aircraft ( United States) , Sukhoi Su - 35 ( Russia ) , and JAS - 39 Gripen ( Sweden ) .*

Related to the success of Brazil acquiring Transfer of Technology from Saab, Purnomo said it has not received a similar offer . Conditions as in Brazil and the new Kemhan (Ministry of Defense). During its initial assessment Saab admitted to have conducted an assessment inside PT DI Indonesia and PT LEN Industry in Bandung , West Java . Based on the study , said Carlqvist , Indonesian industry is quite mature.

Vice President of Marketing and Commercial Director of PT DI Arie Wibowo said , "what is most needed is the development of human resources by sending PT DI staff to learn, work & training at the Saab factory in Sweden ."

( Kompas)

* Indonesian Navy Turns to N219 as Nomad Successor *






N219 with navy colour scheme (photo : malaysiaflyingherald)

Indonesian aerospace company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) officials have said an Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) naval aviation unit is replacing up to 20 of its ageing twin-engine turboprop ASTA/GAF Nomad maritime patrol aircraft with Persero's N219 platform.

Speaking to IHS Jane's on 12 February at the Singapore Airshow, Persero spokesperson Teguh Graito said that the Indonesian government plans to replace between 15-20 Nomads from the Skuadron Udara 800 unit with the N219s. Senior TNI-AL officials have approached the company to discuss the acquisition but details such as quantity and configuration have yet to be finalised.

The TNI-AL's Skuadron 800 unit is in charge of conducting airborne maritime patrol duties for the country and has been operating the Nomad since 1975.

(Jane's)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

hmmm, Indonesia is a lot stronger than I anticipated, as is Singapore. Modern weapons and in good numbers. I don't think we have a dispute do we.


----------



## Indos

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Saab Offers 100% Technology Transfer?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAS - 39 Gripen NG ( photo: SaabGroup )
> 
> SINGAPORE , KOMPAS - Swedish defense systems manufacturer , Saab Group , will give 100 percent technology transfer option if Indonesia buys their defense systems . Saab confirms , that technology transfer is necessary for Indonesia to be self reliant in the future .
> 
> It's Confirmed that Saab Group Vice President and Head of Saab Indonesia Peter Carlqvist at the Singapore Air Show in Singapore , Friday ( 14/2 ) , Carlqvist asserted , the transfer of technology has always been offered by Saab in negotiations with any party .
> 
> " We will initiate the transfer of technology , but first we need to learn about the local industry first before deciding what to transfer. You need to have enough industrial capacity to accept our technology , " said Carlqvist , as reported by Kompas reporters , Dahono Fitrianto , from Singapore.
> 
> As reported earlier , JAS - 39 Gripen NG Fighters - are considered by the military and the Ministry of Defense to replace the Air Force aging fleet of F - 5E Tiger II . Also being offered are Saab Giraffe AMB radar and RBS - 70NG portable antiaircraft missile for the army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RBS - 70 Firing (photo: SaabGroup)
> 
> In the offer, Saab offers option for technology transfer. In fact , when winning the procurement for its fighter aircraft in Brazil , late last year , Saab has committed to a full technology transfer . Most of Brazil 's 36 aircraft order made by the Brazilian aerospace industry itself!
> 
> *Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro when met on Thursday , said it is exploring three types of combat aircraft as a possible replacement for the F - 5E Tiger . Three that are chosen were:
> 
> F/A-18 Hornet aircraft ( United States) , Sukhoi Su - 35 ( Russia ) , and JAS - 39 Gripen ( Sweden ) .*
> 
> Related to the success of Brazil acquiring Transfer of Technology from Saab, Purnomo said it has not received a similar offer . Conditions as in Brazil and the new Kemhan (Ministry of Defense). During its initial assessment Saab admitted to have conducted an assessment inside PT DI Indonesia and PT LEN Industry in Bandung , West Java . Based on the study , said Carlqvist , Indonesian industry is quite mature.
> 
> Vice President of Marketing and Commercial Director of PT DI Arie Wibowo said , "what is most needed is the development of human resources by sending PT DI staff to learn, work & training at the Saab factory in Sweden ."
> 
> ( Kompas)
> 
> * Indonesian Navy Turns to N219 as Nomad Successor *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N219 with navy colour scheme (photo : malaysiaflyingherald)
> 
> Indonesian aerospace company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) officials have said an Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) naval aviation unit is replacing up to 20 of its ageing twin-engine turboprop ASTA/GAF Nomad maritime patrol aircraft with Persero's N219 platform.
> 
> Speaking to IHS Jane's on 12 February at the Singapore Airshow, Persero spokesperson Teguh Graito said that the Indonesian government plans to replace between 15-20 Nomads from the Skuadron Udara 800 unit with the N219s. Senior TNI-AL officials have approached the company to discuss the acquisition but details such as quantity and configuration have yet to be finalised.
> 
> The TNI-AL's Skuadron 800 unit is in charge of conducting airborne maritime patrol duties for the country and has been operating the Nomad since 1975.
> 
> (Jane's)



Fly by ware system with canard....thats what we really need...can be useful for our KFX/IFX development. Making Airframe is some thing easy for Indonesian aircraft company (PT DI)...


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Genesis said:


> hmmm, Indonesia is a lot stronger than I anticipated, as is Singapore. Modern weapons and in good numbers. I don't think we have a dispute do we.



None that I know of?


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Fly by ware system with canard....thats what we really need...can be useful for our KFX/IFX development. Making Airframe is some thing easy for Indonesian aircraft company (PT DI)...



Not really needed them, i more prefer if Indonesian air forces to induct Typhoon or Su-35 BM instead Grippen


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> Not really needed them, i more prefer if Indonesian air forces to induct Typhoon or Su-35 BM instead Grippen



My goal is to see our country as the other big power, it needs hundreds fighter and self sufficient in making important military hardware....it can only come true if we can make jet fighter by ourselves. Because importing 5 gen fighter will be very expensive...even if we presumably have already 2 Trillion GDP at 2020...... I would rather be patient in the short run, but satisfied in the long run, ...Madocafc.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> My goal is to see our country as the other big power, it needs hundreds fighter and self sufficient in making important military hardware....it can only come true if we can make jet fighter by ourselves. Because importing 5 gen fighter will be very expensive...even if we presumably have already 2 Trillion GDP at 2020...... I would rather be patient in the short run, but satisfied in the long run, ...Madocafc.



Don't you think if SAAB will generous enough to let us to build their fighter? It will be almost impossible unless we are talking about big money here


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> Don't you think if SAAB will generous enough to let us to build their fighter? It will be almost impossible unless we are talking about big money here



If that the case, SU-35 is preferred. But because we have already had a good capability in designing plane, including experience in KFX/IFX program with SK, I believe that they will think to give a needed TOT to us....not just a full airframe production just like what Brasil has with Saab..

Sometimes, a good bargain can result better even though the money put on the table not really large....just like what we have with SK submarine project


----------



## MarveL

*Last month RWS testbed at batam*


----------



## Nike

*U.S.-Indonesia Fourth Joint Commission Meeting*

Fact Sheet
Office of the Spokesperson
Washington, DC
February 17, 2014

Secretary Kerry and Indonesian Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa co-chaired the fourth Joint Commission Meeting of the U.S.-Indonesia Comprehensive Partnership. Entering its fourth year, the U.S.-Indonesia Comprehensive Partnership has elevated and expanded our bilateral relationship by intensifying consultations and cooperation on key bilateral, regional, and global issues. The Joint Commission Meeting sets the strategic direction for cooperation under the Comprehensive Partnership and reviews progress on our key priorities. Over the last year, our partnership with Indonesia continued to expand into new areas and deepen cooperation on ongoing priorities. Six working groups met throughout the year to coordinate strategies and advance policy initiatives under the three main pillars of the Comprehensive Partnership: political and security; economic and development; and socio-cultural, education, science, and technology.

Political and Security Cooperation

Last year was marked by a series of high-level exchanges that deepened our collaboration on a wide-range of political and security issues. Secretary of Defense Hagel visited Jakarta in August 2013 and U.S. Pacific Command (PACOM) Commander Admiral Locklear visited in January 2013 and February 2014. Under Secretary of State for Political Affairs Wendy Sherman traveled to Jakarta in May 2013 to co-lead a bilateral senior officials dialogue focused on enhancing diplomatic cooperation on regional and global issues. In addition, working groups on Democracy and Civil Society, and on Security continued to lead efforts to expand political and security cooperation. Through these efforts, since the 2012 JCM, we have:

- Signed a U.S.-Indonesia Memorandum of Understanding on South-South and Triangular Cooperation (SSTC), which allows us to scale up joint development assistance and establish a framework for capacity building and collaboration in areas of mutual interest.

- Conducted two pilot triangular cooperation programs: 1) a workshop on Disaster Risk Management, attended by 17 participants from 14 countries, and 2) a workshop titled “Democracy: Sharing Experiences between Indonesia and the Arab Countries,” attended by 18 participants from five countries. A third pilot project on the Mapping and Assessment of Gender-Based Violence Issues in Papua New Guinea is underway.

- Delivered capacity-building training to Indonesia’s interagency team responsible for SSTC and to develop triangular cooperation.

- Announced plans for the second civil society consultation between American and Indonesian civil society members in Jakarta in March 2014. The consultations will focus on women’s political engagement, government transparency, and accountability.

- Supported Indonesia’s chairmanship of the Open Government Partnership (OGP) in 2014 by expanding engagement with youth and private sector entities with interest in OGP.

- Facilitated the first meeting between justices and officials of U.S. and Indonesian Supreme Courts in Washington, DC, highlighting the increased peer-to-peer relationship between the United States and Indonesia.

- Supported, in cooperation with the Indonesian National Election Commission and Election Oversight body, election training sessions for 972 women candidates aimed at equipping them with the skills to become candidates for elective office, and, if elected, to effectively represent their constituencies.

*- Signed an agreement to sell Apache helicopters to Indonesia, expanding U.S. defense equipment sales to Indonesia in support of the Indonesian Armed Forces modernization efforts to more than $1.5 billion.

- Planned further cooperation to repatriate the remains of 1,891 American service members from World War II still missing in Indonesian territory.*

- Continued negotiations of a Communications and Information Security Memorandum of Agreement (CISMOA) to promote interoperability between our respective armed forces and support Indonesian Armed Forces modernization.


U.S.-Indonesia Fourth Joint Commission Meeting

SINGAPORE: Defence spending in Asia is expected to rise by up to 6 percent this year.

By the end of the decade, Asia is expected to have spent almost US$500 billion to beef up its military power.

And that is proving to be a boon for the world's biggest arms manufacturer.

On display at the Singapore Airshow are some of the most formidable military aircraft -- from maritime surveillance equipment to the most updated air weaponry -- all to whet the appetite of the Asian customer. 

The F35 is one of the latest fighting machines on display at the airshow. It is touted as a fifth generation fighter, or a stealthier, more streamlined F16. So far, Japan and Australia have already placed their orders.

Apart from having the most modern fighters, there appears to be a need to show military might as territorial tensions simmer.

Mark Burgess, Asia Pacific director of Defence & Space at Honeywell Aerospace, said: "Particularly in Japan and South Korea, we're seeing significant increases (in defence spending) and that's a reflection of the threat environment -- particularly associated with the perpetual threat from North Korea and the drive to continually modernise their armed forces as well.

The latest statistics show the combined defence budget of Britain, France and Germany is projected to reach US$149 billion in 2015.

China alone is forecast to surpass that, and spend almost US$160 billion on defence, up from US$139.2 billion in 2013, according to reports by IHS Jane's, a defence industry consulting and analysis company. 

In the past 3 years, Asian military spending has grown 11.6 percent.

China may be a big part of that, but arms sellers say demand from Southeast Asia is on the rise too.

Richard Kirkland, vice president of corporate international business development at Lockheed Martin, said: "Anything ASEAN has more of an economic impact than the European community right now because of the growth.

*"So we have a great deal of interest in Indonesia, as a place that is looking to modernise and expand things like its whole air surveillance activity.*
"We've also had great discussions with Vietnam. We've provided Vietnam with two direct communication satellites so that they connect their population together and we're now talking about... maritime surveillance zone... so that they can understand what traffic is coming in and out."

Besides fire power, experts say defence budgets will increasingly be spent on protecting information technology and intelligence surveillance.

Honeywell's Mark Burgess said: "There are markets like Japan, South Korea and Singapore where defence expenditure has been high since they are developed markets and spending will remain high.

"For a number of countries like Indonesia and Malaysia, their increasing economic wealth is giving them the capability to spend on defence and to modernise their armed forces and that's driving growth in the less developed markets." 

Asia drives defence spending - Channel NewsAsia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

thanks to agan Kijang for the picture.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

KRI Yos Sudarso 353, docking in Tanjung Mas port city of Semarang, Jawa Tengah.


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*PT PAL gets $250 million to build submarines *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Tue, February 18 2014, 11:41 AM


State-owned shipbuilder PT PAL Indonesia will get up to US$250 million in state capital injection (PMN) under a multi-year project for the development of submarines to support the nation’s defense system.

Of that amount, $180 million will be channeled this year, according to Deputy Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro at a hearing with lawmakers at the House of Representatives on Monday.

Bambang added that out of the $250 million given to PAL, $150 would be used for the construction of the shipyard, $30 million for “consultation” and that $70 million would be spent on personnel, such as experts and technicians.

The PMN will be included in the revised state budget (APBN-P) for 2014 and the State-Owned Enterprises (BUMN) Ministry will oversee the matter.

To develop the submarines, PAL will work with South Korean shipbuilder Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME).

Based on the contract between DSME and the Indonesian Defense Ministry in 2011, PAL’s shipyard must be completed and ready by November 2014.

The contract also states that the first two submarines will be built completely at a DSME plant in South Korea and that the third submarine will be built completely by PAL in Indonesia through the transfer of technology and knowledge.

Although the project is already running behind schedule, Navy chief of staff Adm. Marsetio claimed that the submarines built at the DSME plant were expected to be completed by 2017, while the one to be built by PAL was predicted to be completed by 2019 or 2020.

“The facilities needed for construction must be ready by November. Therefore, due to the time limit, the budget must be submitted [to the House] by April or May at the latest,” said House Commission on defense, foreign affairs and intelligence lawmaker Tubagus Hasanuddin at the hearing.

Part of the Defense Ministry’s 2010-2014 Minimum Essential Force (MEF) strategy was that Indonesia would need to procure at least 12 submarines as a deterrent strategy.

Marsetio said that if the transfer of technology was successful, he hoped that after building two submarines at DSME, Indonesia would be able to build 10 of the remaining submarines needed.

However, PAL’s absence from Monday’s hearing provoked doubts from members of House Commission I, who called on the state shipbuilder to remain committed to implementing the contract with DSME “for a successful transfer of skill and technology”.

Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro asserted that the PMN given to PAL must be spent carefully and be beneficial for Indonesia, whether in the form of deterrence, transfer of technology or export.

Purnomo is confident that Indonesia will later be able to export its production.

BUMN Minister Dahlan Iskan, who in 2011 stated that PAL would never work on big projects due to its bad performance that caused state losses of $112 million in 2012, stressed that the injection of funds to PAL was strictly for the country’s defense, not for business purposes.

Aside from building capable shipyards, Indonesia must also send 206 technicians and experts to DSME as part of the technology transfer set out in the contract. However, as of February, PAL has only sent 13 people. (dwa)

PT PAL gets $250 million to build submarines | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Talking about Submarines,

Indonesian will get 2 Kilo Class submarines ex Russian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Indonesia orders more German air defense systems*
Feb. 18, 2014 at 3:47 PM







DUSSELDORF, Germany, Feb. 18 (UPI) -- German defense company Rheinmetall A/G has announced receipt of orders worth about $68.5 million from Indonesia for air defense products and accompanying services.

Indonesia, which uses Rheinmetall's Oerlikon Skyshield air defense systems, has placed a follow-on order for the short-range cannons, as well as for training and logistical services. The award is worth more than $52 million. Units ordered under the contract will be delivered through next year, the company said.

An unidentified European navy, meanwhile, has ordered two Oerlikon Millennium automatic cannon for one of its surface combatants.

Rheinmetall said the contract is worth about $16.4 million and covers technical documentation, spare parts and services relating to maintenance training and system integration.

Delivery is scheduled to take place in 2015.

Indonesia gives follow-on order for Rheinmetall air defense systems - UPI.com



madokafc said:


> Talking about Submarines,
> 
> Indonesian will get 2 Kilo Class submarines ex Russian Navy



2 kilos and 10 CBG class indeed.


----------



## Indos

MarveL said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 2 kilos and 10 CBG class indeed.



Really ??? So 12 submarines offered by Russia late last year are really being taken by us ?????


----------



## Nike

MarveL said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Indonesia orders more German air defense systems*
> Feb. 18, 2014 at 3:47 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUSSELDORF, Germany, Feb. 18 (UPI) -- German defense company Rheinmetall A/G has announced receipt of orders worth about $68.5 million from Indonesia for air defense products and accompanying services.
> 
> Indonesia, which uses Rheinmetall's Oerlikon Skyshield air defense systems, has placed a follow-on order for the short-range cannons, as well as for training and logistical services. The award is worth more than $52 million. Units ordered under the contract will be delivered through next year, the company said.
> 
> An unidentified European navy, meanwhile, has ordered two Oerlikon Millennium automatic cannon for one of its surface combatants.
> 
> Rheinmetall said the contract is worth about $16.4 million and covers technical documentation, spare parts and services relating to maintenance training and system integration.
> 
> Delivery is scheduled to take place in 2015.
> 
> Indonesia gives follow-on order for Rheinmetall air defense systems - UPI.com
> 
> 
> 
> 2 kilos and 10 CBG class indeed.




Not all of those ten will be CBG, you will see another saga of new procurement of Indonesian submarine next time will be U-214 against Amur Class submarines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Usman-Harun









































few months ago...

@gombaljaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fukuoka

MarveL said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Indonesia orders more German air defense systems*
> Feb. 18, 2014 at 3:47 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUSSELDORF, Germany, Feb. 18 (UPI) -- German defense company Rheinmetall A/G has announced receipt of orders worth about $68.5 million from Indonesia for air defense products and accompanying services.
> 
> Indonesia, which uses Rheinmetall's Oerlikon Skyshield air defense systems, has placed a follow-on order for the short-range cannons, as well as for training and logistical services. The award is worth more than $52 million. Units ordered under the contract will be delivered through next year, the company said.
> 
> An unidentified European navy, meanwhile, has ordered two Oerlikon Millennium automatic cannon for one of its surface combatants.
> 
> Rheinmetall said the contract is worth about $16.4 million and covers technical documentation, spare parts and services relating to maintenance training and system integration.
> 
> Delivery is scheduled to take place in 2015.
> 
> Indonesia gives follow-on order for Rheinmetall air defense systems - UPI.com
> 
> 
> 
> 2 kilos and 10 CBG class indeed.


Now it's laser defense. Too bad USA only gives it for Israel


----------



## Nike

Fukuoka said:


> Now it's laser defense. Too bad USA only gives it for Israel



Yeah we love those Jewish stuff, we love their product, we had bought A-4 Skyhawk from them, we had bought F-16 spare parts from them, we had bought Galil rifle from them, we had bought IMI Negev from them, we are using so many avionics and sensor system from Israel, we are bought radar system from them, we are thinking to bought Merkava MK IV before decides to bought Leopard 2 Revolutions, we are thinking to bought surplus 155 cal howitzer from them before we are holding back our decisions to waiting a better chance to do that, you know to conduct business with them is a very good choice and give us a lot of benefit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

Fukuoka said:


> Now it's laser defense. Too bad USA only gives it for Israel



Laser tech is still being finalized dude, there's no laser defense system in operation, if so, the U.S would have changed all of their Phalanx systems and Israel would have changed all of their Iron dome systems . Anyway, systems like the ones Indonesia is purchasing still give more than enough punch to knock out nowadays incoming flying objects up to missiles. 

Why don't you go back to your habitat in the dreamworld? We only speak about the real world.



MarveL said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Indonesia orders more German air defense systems*
> Feb. 18, 2014 at 3:47 PM



Herzlich Willkommen in Indonesien, das schon-lange-gewartete Flugabwehr 

Hope the governement order more and more of this, so that all of Indonesian major cities would be better protected from Air attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fukuoka

madokafc said:


> Yeah we love those Jewish stuff, we love their product, we had bought A-4 Skyhawk from them, we had bought F-16 spare parts from them, we had bought Galil rifle from them, we had bought IMI Negev from them, we are using so many avionics and sensor system from Israel, we are bought radar system from them, we are thinking to bought Merkava MK IV before decides to bought Leopard 2 Revolutions, we are thinking to bought surplus 155 cal howitzer from them before we are holding back our decisions to waiting a better chance to do that, you know to conduct business with them is a very good choice and give us a lot of benefit.


Ok, but you're supposed to be muslims


----------



## nufix

John Kerry and Marty Natalegawa agreed on expanding a broader military cooperation between U.S and Indonesia as well as broader modernization for Indonesian military.

*US to sell Apache and modernize Indonesian Armed Forces*
Tuesday, 18 February 2014, 15:52 WIB







REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA - The US will sell Apache helicopters to Indonesia and support modernization of Indonesian Armed Forces to more than 1.5 billion USD. The commitment is among other points under the agreement signed by Indonesian Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa and the visiting US Secretary of State John F Kerry.

During the visit on Feb. 17, Kerry and Natalegawa agreed to expand US defense equipment sales to Indonesia, according the press release by the US Department of State on US-Indonesia Fourth Joint Commission Meeting. The agreement was cemented in the fourth Joint Commission Meeting of the US-Indonesia Comprehensive Partnership. 

Negotiation will be continued on Communications and Information Security Memorandum of Agreement (CISMOA). This cooperation aims at promoting interoperability between our respective armed forces and support Indonesian Armed Forces modernization.

Indonesia and the US plan further cooperation to repatriate the remains of 1,891 American service members from World War II still missing in Indonesian territory.

In political cooperation, the US will cooperate with the Indonesian National Election Commission and Election Oversight body, election training sessions for 972 women candidates. The training is aimed at equipping these candidates with the skills to become candidates for elective office, and, if elected, to effectively represent their constituencies.

US to sell Apache and modernize Indonesian Armed Forces | Republika Online



Fukuoka said:


> Ok, but you're supposed to be muslims


 since when Muslim can't conduct business with non-muslims? Even the so called supah-dupah islamic Iran is still importing spare parts from Israel for its aging aircraft fleet like the Phantom II.


----------



## Fukuoka

nufix said:


> since when Muslim can't conduct business with non-muslims? Even the so called supah-dupah islamic Iran is still importing spare parts from Israel for its aging aircraft fleet like the Phantom II.


Not with the enemy


----------



## Wahhab2701

Fukuoka said:


> Ok, but you're supposed to be muslims


@Fukuoka why don't you go back to middle east section for trolling and leave us alone. @al-Hasani boy, please drag this @elis aka@sun piwa aka so many user names by feet back to middle east section where he/she loves to troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

*Another Indonesian Marines Corps Live Training
















































*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Police Coprs






Sabhara Unit bicycle patrol on Christmas





Members of Jakarta Metro Motorcycle Brigade unit










This one usually work in plainclothes because she's from police detective unit (by looking at the detective unit badge in her right arm) but sometimes in rush hour police from other departments are assigned to help the traffic police.


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Police Corps
























Distributing goody bags in police CSR program





Distributing Safety Ride brochure





Indonesian Police Sniper Unit






Indonesian Gegana sniper in Aceh


----------



## Nike

Riot Control Units












Indonesian Police officer try to approach one of the warring tribesmen



























Crowd control 







Papua Police Chief of Deputy Brigadier General Paulus Waterpauw


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> Indonesian Police Corps



dari kelurahan sebelah nih?


----------



## Nike

Yoi, thanks to you Jakartans@timawa


----------



## Zarvan

You should have better sniper guns for your Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Very impressive army. One of the best Muslim armies. I hope that Indonesia defeats the terrorists in Papua New Guinea that attack Muslims.

What about the navy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> Very impressive army. One of the best Muslim armies. I hope that Indonesia defeats the terrorists in Papua New Guinea that attack Muslims.
> 
> What about the navy?


They need to focus on their Air Force their Air Force really needs lot of fighter Jets

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

al-Hasani said:


> Very impressive army. One of the best Muslim armies. I hope that Indonesia defeats the terrorists in Papua New Guinea that attack Muslims.
> 
> What about the navy?



Thanks brother,

We have many ships, more than 100, but majority are old one. We start to modernize it by outside and inside acquisition. Our first made corvette is being made now at PT PAL for instant. Based on plan until 2024, we want to have 224 war ships including 12 submarines. You can check the wiki for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*RI to focus on 7 weapon systems this year *
Novan Iman Santosa, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Wed, February 19 2014
National News

Indonesia will focus on developing and producing seven weapon systems this year to modernize its arsenal and strengthen local defense industries to reduce the dependence on foreign suppliers.

The systems are submarines, jet fighters, medium tanks, missiles, radars, propellants and communications devices, said Defense Industry Policy Committee (KKIP) special staff for cooperation and institutional relations Silmy Karim on Wednesday.

Both the submarines and jet fighters are being developed as national programs with South Korea while the medium tank is being developed in cooperation with Turkish company FNSS Defense System.

While there is already missile cooperation with China, Silmy said the KKIP was still looking at partners for the local production of radar and communication devices.

“We will soon have a propellant factory that is important if we want to develop our own ammunition, missiles and rockets,” he said, without revealing which country the cooperation was being held with. (dhi)

RI to focus on 7 weapon systems this year | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gaber



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

to @Zarvan, our police sniper forces are quite shy compare to Army or Navy sniper unit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

madokafc said:


> Indonesian Police Corps


one of the best pictures in this thread 
she looks like a girl in South Vietnam. I wonder why desperate Chinese and Korean men don´t seek wifes in Indonesia. You have good looking girls.

a bit off-topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

Viet said:


> one of the best pictures in this thread
> she looks like a girl in South Vietnam. I wonder why desperate Chinese men and Koreans don´t seek wifes in Indonesia. You have good looking girls.
> 
> a bit off-topic.



What? She has a tooth socket please....It's not feeling so good when kissing.


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> to @Zarvan, our police sniper forces are quite shy compare to Army or Navy sniper unit



Mbak, saran kecil aja, sebaiknya kalo mau pasang gambar, jangan random langsung bom di thread. Mending kasih judul kecil seperti post terakhir mbak saja. Misalnya Police Sniper Unit, Police Anti-Terror in Training/Action, biar sedikit lebih teratur. 

Anyway, many of our police snipers are using home made rifles, I wonder if the Army are doing the same because it's very rare to see.


----------



## Nike

Viet said:


> one of the best pictures in this thread
> she looks like a girl in South Vietnam. I wonder why desperate Chinese and Korean men don´t seek wifes in Indonesia. You have good looking girls.
> 
> a bit off-topic.





Edison Chen said:


> What? She has a tooth socket please....It's not feeling so good when kissing.



now the regular Indonesian police girls for you

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nufix

*




*



> Indonesian General and his Vietnamese General counterpart during his visit to Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

IGO ... IGO...


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



entah kenapa itu baton keknya mengganggu banget yach (sorry in bahasa, because i just wanna to ask indonesian members here)


----------



## Gaber

madokafc said:


> entah kenapa itu baton keknya mengganggu banget yach (sorry in bahasa, because i just wanna to ask indonesian members here)



Tapi tidak sembarangan orang bisa bawa begituan.....


----------



## Nike

MarveL said:


> IGO ... IGO...



Your welcome, just an ordinary Indonesian Police woman officer






She is came from Jakarta local Police department (Satpol PP), which is it is a different department from the rest

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> entah kenapa itu baton keknya mengganggu banget yach (sorry in bahasa, because i just wanna to ask indonesian members here)



haha jujur kalo saya dikasih begituan juga saya ga bakal mikirin repot ngganggu atau ga nya mbak, yang penting mentereng dibawa kemana juga. 

I think it's more like Whip, to show the public that he is a general and a powerful person. With a single move of his whip, he could move the entire army. I think the only general who was humble that he didn't even have special insignia let alone a whip is the great general Soedirman.


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> haha jujur kalo saya dikasih begituan juga saya ga bakal mikirin repot ngganggu atau ga nya mbak, yang penting mentereng dibawa kemana juga.
> 
> I think it's more like Whip, to show the public that he is a general and a powerful person. With a single move of his whip, he could move the entire army. I think the only general who was humble that he didn't even have special insignia let alone a whip is the great general Soedirman.



Yep, i think so.

General Giap, General Soedirman, general Peng Du hai, they are all great generals who always down to earth


----------



## Nike

*Well this is the last batch for Indonesian girls in Uniform series*


----------



## waz

Viet said:


> one of the best pictures in this thread
> she looks like a girl in South Vietnam. I wonder why desperate Chinese and Korean men don´t seek wifes in Indonesia. You have good looking girls.
> 
> a bit off-topic.



I think the small matter of being* Muslim *is a requirement for them......Unless they are Christian.






Both are nice but the one on the right is beautiful mashallah. I will make it my life mission to search for her as my wife.

I thought the Jakarta police in "The Raid" were impressive, this is on another level lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

nufix said:


> John Kerry and Marty Natalegawa agreed on expanding a broader military cooperation between U.S and Indonesia as well as broader modernization for Indonesian military.
> 
> *US to sell Apache and modernize Indonesian Armed Forces*
> Tuesday, 18 February 2014, 15:52 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA - The US will sell Apache helicopters to Indonesia and support modernization of Indonesian Armed Forces to more than 1.5 billion USD. The commitment is among other points under the agreement signed by Indonesian Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa and the visiting US Secretary of State John F Kerry.
> 
> During the visit on Feb. 17, Kerry and Natalegawa agreed to expand US defense equipment sales to Indonesia, according the press release by the US Department of State on US-Indonesia Fourth Joint Commission Meeting. The agreement was cemented in the fourth Joint Commission Meeting of the US-Indonesia Comprehensive Partnership.
> 
> Negotiation will be continued on Communications and Information Security Memorandum of Agreement (CISMOA). This cooperation aims at promoting interoperability between our respective armed forces and support Indonesian Armed Forces modernization.
> 
> Indonesia and the US plan further cooperation to repatriate the remains of 1,891 American service members from World War II still missing in Indonesian territory.
> 
> In political cooperation, the US will cooperate with the Indonesian National Election Commission and Election Oversight body, election training sessions for 972 women candidates. The training is aimed at equipping these candidates with the skills to become candidates for elective office, and, if elected, to effectively represent their constituencies.
> 
> US to sell Apache and modernize Indonesian Armed Forces | Republika Online



As I understand it is eight helicopters? With Indonesia becoming an operator it will be the first time that the Apache will continually operate in a warm, humid tropical climate. So far its operators have flown it in desert/arid conditions. 

By the way great to see the Indonesians doing well with their military.


----------



## al-Hasani

@madokafc 

I approve of your message.

No wonder that Arabs and Indonesians had really close relations on a personal level.


----------



## nufix

waz said:


> As I understand it is eight helicopters? With Indonesia becoming an operator it will be the first time that the Apache will continually operate in a warm, humid tropical climate. So far its operators have flown it in desert/arid conditions.
> 
> By the way great to see the Indonesians doing well with their military.



Yes for a starter, 8 will suffice. The Military is still waiting on another batch plans that will soon be materialized in MEF II program.



waz said:


> I thought the Jakarta police in "The Raid" were impressive, this is on another level lol.



You have watched "The Raid" I see, here's the sequel that just got out in Sundance film festival


----------



## waz

nufix said:


> Yes for a starter, 8 will suffice. The Military is still waiting on another batch plans that will soon be materialized in MEF II program.
> 
> 
> 
> You have watched "The Raid" I see, here's the sequel that just got out in Sundance film festival



Nice, thanks for that. I know about the sequel.


----------



## MarveL

waz said:


> Nice, thanks for that. I know about the sequel.



talking about the sequel of The Raid:

Indonesia March 28th
US March 28th 
UK April 11th
Australia March 28th
New Zealand March 28th
Taiwan April 4th
France April 16th
Netherland Juli 3rd



























> word of mouth:



@TheRaidUS​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*thanks to jakartans@timawa.net

Policewomen Crowd Control & Negotiator unit*

Indonesian Police has passed regulations, to (literally) position policewomen as front line defenders against rowdy protest groups. These unarmed policewomen are trained in the psychology of potentially dangerous mobs.
Not only had these policewomen undergone months of training in negotiation and communication, but also they had an additional unique way to calm down the emotion and tension of the mobs / protesters sometimes even by inviting the crowd to dance along with them. In doing so, they helped quell protester anger and provided temporary entertainment and relief from a volatile situation that threatened to turn violent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

And if those Policewoman cannot handle such situations their boys with more appropriate equipment will step up and handle such problems

Indonesian Police anti Riot Unit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Gegana, an unit within Indonesian National Police's Brimob corps who have special abilities such as Counter terrorism, Explosive demolition, Intelligence, Anti-anarchist, etc.

Gegana also the main contributor of personnel to Densus 88 Anti Terror Detachement.

Tanks to Jakartans@tmw.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Police, Korps Brimob and Gegana Unit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Anti Riot Unit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Special Detachment 88 (Detasemen Khusus 88), Delta 88, or Densus 88, is a Special Forces Indonesian counter-terrorism squad, and part of the Indonesian National Police. Formed on 30 June 2003, after the 2002 Bali bombings.

Weapons
Detachment 88 officers are frequently seen armed with a M4A1 carbine when an operation or a raid is conducted while the Glock 17 pistol is used as the standard sidearm.
They also use a varied arsenal of weapons such as the Heckler & Koch MP5 submachine gun, AUG assault rifles , Remington 700 and Armalite AR-10 sniper rifles, Ithaca 37 and Remington 870 shotguns, Heckler & Koch HK416 rifles.

thanks to Jakartans@timawa.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

still talking about Detasemen 88 anti terror units from Indonesian Police Department

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*TNI chief to visit China, may meet Xi Jinping*
Dicky Christanto and Ina Parlina, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Sat, February 22 2014, 11:23 AM






Amid heightening tensions between Indonesia and its immediate neighbors, Indonesian Military (TNI) chief Gen. Moeldoko is slated to visit China next week in a journey that might include a meeting with Chinese President Xi Jinping.

Moeldoko told The Jakarta Post that he was scheduled to meet Chinese National Defense Minister Gen. Chang Wanquan and People’s Liberation Army (PLA) chief of general staff Gen. Fang Fenghui.

He added that a meeting with Xi, who is also chairman of the Communist Party of China’s Central Military Commission, was in the process of being arranged but had not yet been confirmed.

“Our grand topic will be how to develop military cooperation between our countries,” he said.

Moeldoko, who will depart on Sunday evening and return Friday, said Indonesia was eyeing China’s robust military industry as a potential future partner. 

He added that the TNI, for example, could discuss and use Chinese weapons to complete its arsenal.

Also on the list were efforts to create stability in the South China Sea. Moeldoko stressed the need to reach a favorable situation for everyone in the region.

China is claiming most of the South China Sea pitting itself against other claimants: Brunei, China, Malaysia, the Philippines, Vietnam and Taiwan. China also claims parts of Indonesia’s Natuna Islands.

Commenting on the planned visit, international affairs scholar Yeremia Lalisang said Indonesia should consider each step carefully since Indonesia was respected in the region and had played role as an honest broker in the South China Sea row.

He said that other countries could interpret the visit as Jakarta forging an alliance with Beijing.

“With its current position, such a visit will not be seen [by other countries] as ‘business as usual’,” he said. 

“Since Indonesia allowed Chinese warships to pass through its waters after a military exercise near Australia, the visit will be interpreted as further evidence of Jakarta and Beijing’s closeness.”

Closer China-Indoneia military ties is seen as a possible threat to the interests of the US and its allies, such as Australia and the Philippines.

Therefore, Jakarta should carefully consider the implications of the visit, Yeremia told the Post.

Meanwhile, University of Indonesia international affairs expert Edy Prasetyono said the visit should not be seen as a threat by other ASEAN countries.

“Instead, Indonesia is in a position to assure China that it cannot always be in conflict with other ASEAN countries over the South China Sea issue: It will not be beneficial for China,” he said. 

“If China wants to be a superpower, it should realize that its interests are supposed to be global and the South China Sea issue is only part of it. There is no use being confrontational.”

Edy also said that it was about time Indonesia formulated its relationship with China, saying both countries could be the region’s pillars, together with India and Australia.”

He also called on the TNI to delve deeper in the potential defense industry cooperation with China.


----------



## Nike

This Pics was taken when acceptance ceremony of Golden Eagle into Indonesian Air Force


Thanks to Gombal Jaya and Arc.web.id














today...


----------



## Nike

still talking about ceremony....





























Brother...Falcon and Golden Eagle














Indonesia, China and South Korea should be the new pillar of Asia, together with India and Pakistan.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

still talking about the acceptance ceremony


----------



## Nike

still talking about ceremony

T-50i Golden Eagle, Grob G-120TP, and Bell 412EP from Army.






Grob G-120TP, Embraer 314 Super Tucano and T-50i Golden Eagle





Grob G-120TP, CN-235-200 and Fokker F-27 in the background





Emb 314 Super Tucano





T-50i Golden Eagle, Sukhoi Su-30 MK2, Navy CN-235 MPA, Navy and Army Bell 412 EP


----------



## MarveL

*US Arms TNI as China Sea Simmers*
By Tony Ng on 11:18 pm February 21, 2014.
Category Featured, News
Tags: Indonesian Armed Forces TNI, US Ambassador Robert Blake, US military





_US Ambassador to Indonesia Robert O. Blake Jr. (EPA Photo/Pushpa Kumara)_


Jakarta. The United States plans to help modernize Indonesia’s military, including provisions for training and equipment, amid heightened tensions in the South China Sea, where China is laying claims to disputed waters.

US Ambassador to Indonesia Robert O. Blake Jr., at a press conference hosted by the Jakarta Foreign Correspondents Club on Thursday, said that the US government would continue to assist the Indonesian Military (TNI) with bilateral exercises and supply it with modern equipment.

“We’ve had a growing scope of bilateral exercise with the Indonesian military, and we’re very pleased with that,” Blake said, in response to a question about what the US is doing to help Indonesia’s security. “We have excellent security cooperation now between our two countries. We’re working to help Indonesia modernize its military, helping Indonesia with all kinds of training and other equipment needs, and we’re excited about the prospects.”

Indonesia has been making plans to increase its purchases of military hardware from abroad, including submarines from Russia and South Korea. It will also buy equipment from France and Britain, and eight Apache attack helicopters valued at $600 million from the United States. Those will arrive in separate shipments through 2017, according to Antara.

China has been exerting its influence beyond its shores, with warships patrolling the South China Sea, in areas that it believes are part of its territory and not those of neighboring nations such as Vietnam and the Philippines. The South China Sea potentially has vast crude oil and natural gas deposits.

Some leaders across the region have been alarmed by the increase in China’s activity in disputed waters.

Philippine President Benigno Aquino recently compared China’s naval forays to Nazi Germany’s military expansionist activities that led to World War II.

Blake, though, says that China is within its rights in conducting their latest activities, on the basis that certain areas of the South China Sea are open for use by any nation.

“I would say first of all those are international routes that any navy can use, including ourselves that can do that, so we don’t consider that a particular provocation,” Blake said.

Aleksius Jemadu, dean of the School of Social and Political Sciences at Pelita Harapan University, said that the US saw Indonesia’s growing economy and increased military budget as a target market for selling it military technology.

“The US doesn’t want to get left behind, the market is growing very fast and looking at the coming years, it wants to use its [Indonesia’s] market for selling weapons,” Aleksius said.

He said that while the US would profit from such sales, it wanted to see stability in this part of the world and envisioned Indonesia playing a big role in achieving that.

Still, growing nationalistic attitudes from East Asian countries such as China and Japan could undermine stability in the region, he said.

“Indonesia plays a role in keeping military security in Southeast Asia, and nationalism is on the rise. In Japan and China, with their disputes over the East China Sea, it is a threat to stability to the region as a whole,” Aleksius said.

He said that Indonesia still needed to modernize its military, as it had fallen behind the military spending of neighboring countries with much smaller borders to protect.

“Indonesia needs to modernize its system because over the last few years, the budget is not high compared to other Southeast Asian nations. It’s lower than Singapore and Malaysia,” he said.

Hikmahanto Juwana, professor of international law at the University of Indonesia, echoed Aleksius’s opinion.

“This is the right thing to do because of what is happening in the South China Sea and the region,” Hikmahanto said.

Despite China’s recent naval explorations in the region, Hikmahanto said Indonesia’s real concerns were with Australian border patrol boats encroaching into Indonesian waters. The Australian government’s much-criticized hard-line stance against asylum seekers has seen its navy repeatedly breach Indonesian waters.

“It’s difficult to say if China broke laws, but the Australians have breached Indonesian territorial waters. The Indonesian government would want to hold multilateral talks to resolve this issue. I think that any issue that has to do with the asylum issue is a bilateral issue between Australia and Indonesia,” Hikmahanto said.

US Arms TNI as China Sea Simmers - The Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

thanks to Gombaljaya@timawa

Flight test of 2nd CN-235 MPA for Indonesian Navy built by PT. DI.






Indonesian PT DI made CN-235 MPA, can be armed with torpedo or Harpoon missile


----------



## MarveL

@gombaljaya ga pernah nongol lagee


----------



## Nike

@MarveL 
soalnya yang dia bisa PHP-in disini gak ada,

Pakistan, India, China, US, Australia, Turkiye, Saudi Arabia, Iraq, Singapore? disini kan membernya kebanyakan dari situ, gila aja kalau dia ngecein member dari negara-negara itu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

originally in Bahasa

*Indonesian Air Force to Forms Squadron 9 Combat SAR*






Indonesian Air Force continues to develop its ability to maintain the defense of the country , either through regular training and procurement of major weapons systems ( defense equipment ) . In addition , the Air Force also add units in the air force ( Squadron ) , one of which Squadron 9 .

The plan Squadron 9 ( SKAD ) will be placed in Subang / Kalijati , West Java to the task SARPUR ( Safe and Resque Combat ) . For defense equipment selected is 16 EC - 725 helicopter sophisticated Eurocopter Cougar origin .

" SKAD 9 is a new SKAD Lanud based in Subang HR / Kalijati with cougar full power 16 combat aircraft , " said Air Force Marshal First Kadispen Hadi Tjahjanto Liputan6.com contacted in Jakarta .

*Currently the Air Force has signed 6 units with Eurocopter by PT . Aerospace Indonesia in March 2012 ago and is scheduled for completion in 2014 . For the other 10 units will be booked in 2015 .*

*" The plan became the air force Squadron 9 Lanud HR , will arrive in stages in 2015 with the strength of the Squadron , " said the General with thick mustache .*

EC - 725 Super Cougar or Cougar is a long-distance transport helicopter that can carry 29 passengers and 2 crew . Multi - role helicopter is equipped with advanced technology such as multi- function LCD 6 " x8 " in the cockpit , integrated with digital map / electronic warfare , full glass cockpit , and others .

EC - 725 Cougar uses a double engine 2x Tubomeca Makila 1A4 tuboshafts with a maximum speed of 324 km / h ( 175 kts ) and to air for 6 hours . Besides Indonesia , there is several countries that have used EC - 725 Cougar is France , Brazil and Malaysia .

This advanced helicopter could also be armed with a gun pods and rocket pods . To protect yourself , there is a steel coating for the pilot and co - pilot and also 7.62 mm caliber weapons or 12.7 mm .

EC - 725 Cougar had been elected because so far the Air Force has been accustomed to using products from Eurocopter . In addition , specifications are highly qualified tonnes AU .

" Since we are already familiar with French products . And this is PT DI cooperation with Eurocopter . Spec for combat SAR have been met , " added Hadi . -

EC-725 Cougar, Pengisi Squadron Helikopter Baru TNI AU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to Jakartans@timawa.net

*X38 Kopaska Combat Boat.*

The X38 Speed Boat, also known as "Combat Catamaran" is the main vehicle used by Indonesian Navy elite frogman commando (KOPASKA).

Operated by KOPASKA Detachment-6 SBU (Special Boat Unit), this catamaran speedboat can reach top speed of 40 knots.
Build by PT Lundin Industry Invest (Northseaboats) in Banyuwangi, East Java, this boat is suitable for commando raid, rapid extraction and escape, also SAR operation and able to operate in shallow waters.
Equipped with 2 Swedish-made Marine Diesel VGT - 400 PK engines, this boat is fitted with Raymarine navigation system include GPS, speed-log, echo-sounder and chart-plotter.

During the XIX APEC summit in Bali, KOPASKA Detachment-6 (SBU) with X38 combat boat was selected to conduct seaborne emergency escape for US president Barack Obama.


----------



## Nike

*Panglima TNI Di Beijing*

Today 13:20





Quoteanglima TNI Jenderal TNI Moeldoko (kanan) didampingi Komandan Pusat Komando Pertahanan Udara Brigjen Zhang Peng (kiri) menerima jajar kehormatan saat tiba di Markas Pusat Komando Pertahanan Udara di Beijing, Selasa (25/2). Kunjungan ke salah satu instalasi militer tersebut, merupakan rangkaian kunjungan kerja Panglima TNI ke China selama lima hari hingga Jumat (28/2). (ANTARA FOTO/Rini Utami






Quote:
Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Moeldoko (kanan) dan staf mendapat penjelasan mengenai kondisi cuaca dari Komandan Pusat Komando Pertahanan Udara Brigjen Zhang Peng (kiri), di salah satu layar pemantauan di Ruang Meteorologi, Komandan Pusat Komando Pertahanan Udara di Beijing, Selasa (25/2). Kunjungan ke salah satu instalasi militer tersebut, merupakan rangkaian kunjungan kerja Panglima TNI ke China selama lima hari hingga Jumat (28/2). (ANTARA FOTO/Rini Utami)


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> @MarveL
> soalnya yang dia bisa PHP-in disini gak ada,
> 
> Pakistan, India, China, US, Australia, Turkiye, Saudi Arabia, Iraq, Singapore? disini kan membernya kebanyakan dari situ, gila aja kalau dia *ngecein* member dari negara-negara itu



Ngecein artinya apa sih ? Baru denger saya..he,he


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Air Force Random Gallery


----------



## MarveL

kurang1t beneran ga sih?


----------



## Nike

MarveL said:


> kurang1t beneran ga sih?



lihat saja kedepannya, gak usah dibahas disinilah ini tahun politik soalnya. Tahun 2009 lebih parah lagi 

Masih banyak berita bagus lainnya kok


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian in Discuss for Transfer of Technology Medium Turret Oto Melara Hifact 120 mm*







*Today 08:16*


PT Pindad and FNSS Turkey right now is developing the manufacture of medium class tank for the army . This prototype is planned to be completed in early 2016 .

" Beginning in 2016 , i hopes the prototype will be completed , " wrote spokesman Pindad Tuning Rudyati through short message to Liputan6.com , Jakarta, Tuesday ( 25 / 02 ) .

FNSS Turkey had sent a prototype light tank for the ACV - 300 tested by the Army . Whether the design will be developed from the ACV - 300 ?

" For the joint with Turkey , the model does not refer to the ACV - 300 but will be determined by PINDAD and FNSS in Integrated Planing Forum Team Meeting , " said Tuning .

Currently Pindad also do research with Pussenkav Army . Kadispen Army , Brig Andika Perkasa said when contacted separately , the results of this research will be studied in order to design suitable in accordance with the geographical condition of Indonesia .

" The tests conducted by PT Pindad taking into account the needs of the user ( the Army ) , " wrote Andika via short message .

Tank class in the development phase by the two countries will have a weight about 24-25 tons . And it will use a cannon with caliber of 105 mm cannon and this cavalry vehicle will have silhouette chassis for maximum 2.5 meters .

" The chassis includes a high turent tanks and canons . Chassis amphibious tanks can be developed so that it can be used also by the Marines , " added Tuning .

Pindad Cooperation and FNSS Turkey has been done since a few years ago . On February 6, 2014 , the two signed a defense industry cooperation in Soeprapto Building , Ministry of Defence , Jakarta, in the presence of the Director General of Defence Potential , Arise Siahaan .

In addition to the FNSS Turkey , Indonesia also were discussing cooperation tanks of other classes that belong to the company Rheinmetal German Marder . This conversation related to the transfer of technology related one Oto Melara turret Hifact 120 mm .

" Regarding the German Marder IFV so far we have been conducted cooperation talks , particularly in terms of technology transfer , " said Andika .

Pindad is one of the defense industry under the State-Owned Enterprises have made a lot of wheeled armored vehicles such as the APS - 3 Anoa 6x6 , 4x4 Rantis Komodo and a few other vehicles . For chain armor , PT Pindad still doing development on a prototype for the type of transport personnel ( APC ) .

FNSS Turkey has making a lot of such an armored vehicles likes ACV - 19 , ACV - 15 , LAWC - T , ACV - 30 and several other types . Malaysia right now is also working with the Turkish FNSS to manufacture of armored tracked and wheeled vehicle such as ACV - 300 and 8x8 AV8 . ( Ein )

Seperti Apa Wujud Tank `Misterius` Buatan Pindad dan Turki? beta.liputan6.com

that's one of the good news i mean, i will post the other

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Medium Tank Design


----------



## Nike

PT DI, or Indonesian Aviation Industry Corporation right now in the middle of N-219 project. This small aircraft will be used as commercial planes and military uses. PT DI will using all of her expertise and experience when building so many CN-212 in the past. Here cutaway design of N-219, the first prototype will be completed and get her first trial in 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Some random Photos from Mr Alexander Hagal in @kaskus.co.id

Indonesian Police Korps Brimob (Brigade Mobil/Mobile Brigade) in their jungle fatigue camo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*PINDAD Medium Tank Prototype will be Completed in Early 2016*





_Prototype medium tank weighing 25 tons will be completed early in 2016 ( Image : privileged )_

What will be the "mysterious" Tank PINDAD and Turkey will create? PT Pindad and FNSS Turkey is developing the manufacture of medium class tank for the army . This prototype is planned to be completed in early 2016 . "We hope the prototype will be completed in early 2016 , " wrote Pindad spokesperson Tuning Rudyati through short message to Liputan6.com , Jakarta, Tuesday ( 25 / 02 ) .FNSS Turkey had sent a prototype light tank for the ACV - 300 tested by the Army . Whether the design will be developed from the ACV - 300?" For the joint project with Turkey , the model does not refer to the ACV - 300 but will be determined by PINDAD and FNSS in Integrated Planing Forum Team Meeting , " said Tuning .Currently Pindad also do research with Pussenkav. Kadispen , Brigadier Andika Perkasa said when contacted, the results of this research will be studied in order to design suitable vehicle in accordance with the geographical condition of Indonesia ." The tests conducted by PT Pindad is taking into account the needs of the user ( the Army ) , " wrote Andika via short message .Tank class in the development by the two countries will have a weight of 24-25 tons . Uses 105 mm cannon and with silhouette of 2.5 meters ." The Chassis of the tank can include turrets and canons . Amphibious version are also being developed for the Marines , " said Tuning. On February 6, 2014 , the two signed a defense industry cooperation in Soeprapto building, Ministry of Defence , Jakarta, in the presence of the Director General of Potential Defense, Arise Siahaan .





_Oto Melara turret Hitfact 120 mm ( photo: Finmeccanica )_

*Transfer of Technology for Oto Melara Hitfact Turret *

In addition to the FNSS Turkey , Indonesia also were discussing cooperation with company Rheinmetal Germany. This conversation related to the transfer of technology related to Oto Melara turret Hitfact 120 mm ." Regarding the German Marder IFV so far there's been talks of cooperation , particularly in terms of technology transfer , " said Andika .Pindad one of the defense industry that shelter under the State-Owned Enterprises have made a lot of wheeled armored vehicles such as the APS - 3 Anoa 6x6 , 4x4 Rantis Komodo and a few other vehicles . For tracked vehicle, PT Pindad still doing development on a prototype for the type of transport personnel ( APC ) .While FNSS Turkey has a lot of experience of making such a tracked vehicle ACV - 19 , ACV - 15 , LAWC - T , ACV - 30 and several other types . Malaysia is also working with the Turkish FNSS in the manufacture of armored and tracked wheeled ACV - 300 8x8 AV8 .

( Liputan6 )

* Kamaz to Assemble Trucks in Indonesia *




PT Tehnika Ina will cooperate with PT Pindad to assemble Kamaz trucks (photo : carwallpapers)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Russian truck company, Kamaz, plans to assemble and distribute its product in Indonesia and ASEAN region in coordination with local company PT Tehnika Ina.

"We have agreed to marketing Kamaz trucks in the ASEAN region and to assemble the product starting on September 2014 in Indonesia," the President of PT Tehnika Ina, Panca Tazakka, said here on Tuesday.
According to him, there are four types of trucks which are ready to be marketed in Indonesia.
In the meantime he said Kamaz will provide trucks in the first quarter of 2014 which are completely built-up until September.

"Kamaz will provide completely built-up trucks for the first quarter of 2014. We hope the Tehnika Ina can assemble the 4x4 and 6x4 truck types on September 2014," Panca said.

He added PT Tehnika Ina will cooperate with PT Pindad to assemble the trucks in Bandung, Indonesia.
Panca said the total sales target for Kamaz trucks in 2014 is set at 500 units.
"We are cooperating with PT Pindad to assemble the truck in Indonesia. We believe that Kamaz has its own consumers due to its capability in various applications," Panca said.

*PT Tehnika Ina will distribute Kamaz trucks in Indonesia, Timor Leste, Papua New Guinea and Brunei Darussalam.*
The company will also provide the spare parts of the trucks which are potential to be made in Indonesia after Kamaz gives the license.

The Kamaz and PT Tehnika Ina have agreed on the cooperation after following Intergovernmental Russian-Indonesian Joint Commission on Trade, Economic and Technical Cooperation in Jakarta.
Russias Deputy Prime Minister Dmitry Rogozin arrived in Indonesia on Tuesday along with 40 business persons from Russia to explore the potential cooperation with Indonesia.

The delegation was welcomed by Economic Coordinating Minister Hatta Rajasa and other related business parties including Indonesian state officials and private executives.

(Antara)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

*another Pindad Tank Prototype Trials*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*F16 Skuadron Headquarters in progress.*





Operation Commander of the Air Force I, Marda M Syaugi with staff, reviewing F16 Squadron headquarters building.





Currently F16 Squadron headquarters has completed 90 percent.





Hangars, flight service station and amunitia been completed.





Later, the central Indonesian air force beater forces based in Pekanbaru for any part of the west side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian made rocket artillery


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia targets 2018 completion of indigenous submarine*

Quote:





State-owned shipbuilder PT PAL will complete an indigenously-built Chang Bogo-class diesel-electric submarine (SSK) by 2018, Indonesia's Defence Industrial Policy Committee (KKIP) said on 19 February.

The KKIP, established in October 2010 to formalise national policies on defence procurement and indigenous manufacturing, was responding to discussion of the Indonesian government's decision to invest a further USD250 million in the local shipbuilder. PT PAL was allocated the funding to enable it to modernise its facilities in order to construct and support submarines.

Indonesia's first and second Chang Bogo-class SSKs, scheduled to be delivered by 2017, are currently being constructed by Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) with gradually increased input from PT PAL engineers and technicians. The third SSK will be license-built in a PT PAL shipyard in Indonesia.

To date, the KKIP has sent 206 personnel to South Korea to work with DSME.

Admiral Purnawirawan Sumardjono, head of the KKIP, said that the bigger picture behind these arrangements is for Indonesia to develop the capacity to operate 12 submarines. "We have 5 million km 2 of water to patrol. At this point in time, we only have two [boats]", said Adm Sumardjono. The Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) currently operates two German-built Cakra Type 209/1300 submarines, built in the 1970s.

The admiral added that Indonesia ultimately plans to move away from imports as a means of fulfilling its defence requirements, including in the underwater domain. "If we are embargoed, we are finished", he said. "A country that takes charge of its own needs via an indigenous defence industry can have its say in world politics".

COMMENTS
Given Indonesia's current level of local experience in building submarines, the build timeline set out by the KKIP seems optimistic.

No concerted work appears to be underway as yet on the infrastructure upgrade, and reports suggest only a small proportion of the industrial workforce has been sent for training in South Korea.

Moreover, building a boat of this size can take 4-5 years when supported by an established knowledge base and production line. Taking these steps into account, it may be more likely that a boat assembled locally (following material build elsewhere) could be ready by 2020, with a locally built boat ready in 2022.

*Alex Pape , Principal Analyst, Naval Ship/Sonar Programmes, Jane's Defence Procurement/DS Forecast*
*
Indonesia targets 2018 completion of indigenous submarine - IHS Jane's 360*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

*Setelah N219, PT DI dan Lapan Bakal Bikin N245 dan N270*






PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) makin berambisi mengembangkan dan membuat pesawat produksi dalam negeri. Walau sertifikasi untuk pesawat N219 belum tuntas, PT DI sudah menyampaikan ambisinya mengembangkan pesawat N245 dan N270.

Deputi Bidang Teknologi Lapan, Soewarto Hardhienata mengatakan, dalam pengembangan pesawat ini, Lapan akan membantu pembiayaan dengan timbal balik SDM bidang mesin yang dimiliki Lapan akan bekerja di PT DI.

"Program ini anugerah besar sekaligus merupakan tantangan, taruhan. Kalau ini jalan mulus maka pemerintah dan masyarakat akan percaya kepada kita, menjalani penerbangan selanjutnya," ucap Soewarto di kantor pusat Lapan, Jakarta, Selasa (25/2).

Pesawat N245 merupakan pesawat dengan dua engine (mesin) dengan kapasitas angkut 45 penumpang. Sedangkan N270 merupakan pesawat dua mesin dan punya daya angkut lebih besar yakni 70 penumpang. Pengembangan dua pesawat ini rencananya dilakukan pada 2017.

"Sekarang belum ada anggaran, mungkin pertengahan 2016 kita ajukan. Pengembangan setelah selesai sertifikasi N219 (2016)," tegasnya.

Kepala Pusat Teknologi Penerbangan Lapan Gunawam Setyo Prabowo menambahkan, kerja sama pengembangan pesawat N245 dan N270 dengan PT DI akan sama dengan pengembangan N219.

"Mirip seperti ini dan setelah N 219 selesai. Kita ikut pengembangan sampai sertfikasi dengan memasukkan enginer kita. Kita ikut dalam model perencanaan," tutupnya.

Setelah N219, PT DI dan Lapan bakal bikin N245 dan N270 | merdeka.com





> *After the N219 , PT DI and Lapan Will Make N245 and N270*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT Indonesian Aerospace ( PT DI ) to develop and make more ambitious domestic production aircraft . Although certification for aircraft N219 unfinished , PT DI already expressed its ambition to develop aircraft N245 and N270 .
> 
> Deputy for Technology Lapan , Soewarto Hardhienata said , in the development of this aircraft , Lapan will help finance the reciprocal HR field owned Lapan engine will work in PT DI.
> 
> " This program is a great boon as well as a challenge , bet . If the road is smooth , the government and the people will believe in us , to undergo further flight , " said Lapan Soewarto in the central office , Jakarta , Tuesday ( 25/2 ) .
> 
> N245 aircraft is an aircraft with two engines ( engines ) with a capacity of carrying 45 passengers . While the N270 is a two- engine plane and had a greater carrying capacity that is 70 passengers . Development of the two aircraft is planned to be done in 2017 ."
> 
> Now there is no budget , maybe mid- 2016 we proposed . Development upon completion of certification N219 ( 2016 ) , " he said .
> 
> Head of Aviation Technology Center Gunawam Setyo Prabowo Lapan added that the joint development of aircraft N245 and N270 with PT DI will be the same as the N219 development .
> 
> " It's like this and after N 219 is completed . Sertfikasi We joined up development by incorporating our engineer . We participated in the planning model , " he concluded .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

N-270 will compete R-80 right ? How can PT DI make a product that will be in the same market with R-80 (PT DI/PT Ragio) ? Where is the rational ? Or N-270 is maybe designed for military purpose.....I hope we just can start making Hercules class airplane....in domestic market only....at least 50 are needed for our air force and army (to replace our 30 old Hercules)


----------



## Nike

Thanks to Jakartans@timawa


Indonesian Police unit

*Riot Police - Crowd Control Tactics and Weapons*


*Crowd Dispersal unit & weapon*


----------



## nufix

*C.T.U Financial Ministry's Customs Tactical Units of Indonesia







































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

* TNI AD Operasikan 28 Panser Korea Selatan*





Panser Tarantula TNI AD (photo : jaka92)

TNI Angkatan Darat mengoperasikan 28 panser kanon Tarantula buatan Korea Selatan dengan kanon Cockerill Mk III ukuran 90 milimeter. Kepala Staf TNI AD Jenderal (TNI) Budiman, yang ditemui di Jakarta, Kamis (27/2), mengatakan, untuk pertama kalinya TNI AD menggunakan panser buatan Korsel dengan penggerak enam roda tersebut ditempatkan di Jakarta dan Jawa Timur.

“Ada 20 unit ditempatkan di Jakarta dan delapan unit di Jawa Timur di sebuah batalyon kavaleri di Pasuruan,” kata Budiman. Panser tersebut dibuat atas kerja sama pabrikan Korsel dengan PT Pindad di Bandung, Jawa Barat. Uji tembak sudah dilakukan dengan beragam munisi 90 milimeter pada Oktober 2013 di Cipatat, Jawa Barat. Panser kanon tersebut memiliki keunggulan, antara lain, tolak balik (recoil atau entakan) saat menembakkan meriam tidak terasa. KSAD mengatakan akan melakukan transfer teknologi semaksimal mungkin dalam proyek Tarantula.

TNI AD Operasikan 28 Panser Korea Selatan | Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Darat




> Tarantula Panzer Army
> 
> Army operate 28 APCs Tarantula canon canon made in South Korea with Cockerill Mk III measures 90 millimeters . Chief of Army Staff General ( TNI ) Budiman , who met in Jakarta , Thursday ( 27/2 ) , say , for the first time the army of South Korea using artificial APCs with six- wheel drive is placed in Jakarta and East Java ."
> 
> There are 20 units stationed in Jakarta and eight units in East Java in a cavalry battalion in Pasuruan , " said Budiman . Panzer was created in cooperation with the South Korean manufacturer Pindad in Bandung , West Java . Test firing was done with a variety of 90 -millimeter ammunition in October 2013 in Cipatat , West Java . Panzer canon has the advantage , among others , starting back ( recoil or jolt ) when firing the cannon was not felt. Army Chief of Staff said it would transfer technology to the maximum extent possible in the project Tarantula

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Netherlands, RI maintain naval ties*





_Historical friendship: Commander of the Royal Netherlands Navy Vice Adm. Matthieu Borsboom (center) presents the Prins Hendrik medal of honor to the Indonesian Navy, represented by Indonesian Navy chief of staff Adm. Marsetio (left) in an event to commemorate the Battle of the Java Sea, commemorated every year on Feb. 27, in Surabaya, Thursday. The medal is meant to honor cooperation and friendship between the two countries. JP/Indra Hapsaputra_

The Royal Netherlands Navy (RNN) is committed to increasing cooperation with the Indonesian Navy in various sectors, Navy chief of staff Adm. Marsetio said on Thursday.

“In the education sector, we are sending a number of officers to study with the RNN,” he told The Jakarta Post after receiving the Prins Hendrik medal of honor on behalf of the Navy, in honor of the cooperation between the two navies.

“We also have cooperation in the procurement of new warships such as the SIGMA corvettes and a guided-missile destroyer escort [PKR].”

The medal was handed over by the RNN commander Vice Adm. Matthieu Borsboom on the KRI Ahmad Yani-351 which was berthed at the Madura Pier in the Eastern Fleet headquarters in Surabaya.

Also attending the ceremony was Dutch Ambassador to Indonesia Tjeerd de Zwaan and Eastern Fleet commander Rear Adm. Agung Pramono. The Prins Hendrik medal of honor has been awarded since 1998 to individuals or institutions who have made an exceptional contributions to the RNN. “I hope the cooperation between TNI AL [Navy] and the RNN can thrive and be constructive and increase in the future,” Marsetio said.

He added that Navy was the second institution to receive the medal after the British Royal Navy, which received it in 2010.

“Indonesia is the second country to get the medal with the UK the first. This is natural because the UK and the Netherlands are neighbors.”

Meanwhile, Borsboom said the RNN had been cooperating with the Navy for almost 30 years with significant benefits.

There are a number of Indonesian loan words that are still in use in the RNN such as “barang” (goods), “baru” (new) and “Atjeh jasje” (Aceh military coat). On Wednesdays, Indonesian-style dinners are served aboard all Dutch warships.

The KRI Ahmad Yani-351 is the leading vessel of six Ahmad Yani-class frigates. The warships were formerly Van Speijk-class frigates of the RNN.

The Navy operates four Diponegoro-class SIGMA corvettes and a SIGMA PKR is currently under construction by Dutch shipbuilder Damen Group with the involvement of state-owned shipyard PT PAL.

Before the medal award ceremony, Borsboom led a ceremony at the Kembang Kuning Ereveld cemetery to commemorate the Battle of the Java Sea, which took place on Feb. 27, 1942. The battle saw the annihilation of the Allied forces by an Imperial Japanese fleet, which allowed Japan to occupy the then Dutch East Indies largely unopposed.

Previously, Borsboom had conducted a series of courtesy calls to Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro, the Indonesian Military chief Gen. Moeldoko and Marsetio.

Netherlands, RI maintain naval ties | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Pesawat N219 Miliki Kandungan Lokal 60%*






Jakarta - Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), Andi Alisjahbana menyatakan kandungan lokal badan Pesawat N219 60% sisanya 40% sedangkan mesin pesawat 100% masih import.

"Target kita menuju 60 persen kandungan lokal pesawatnya, Barang-barang sistem seperti mesin seluruhnya kita import. Kita banyak membangun sturkturnya saja, badan si pesawat buatan Indonesia," ucap Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PTDI Andi Alisjahbana di Lantai 3 Kantor Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (LAPAN),

Saat ini Indonesia belum mampu membuat mesin pesawat terbang namun hanya merancang bangun pesawat saja. Ia juga mengatakan bahwa nantinya pembuatan roda pesawat N219 akan menggunakan bahan lokal yang ada di Indonesia. Tujuannya untuk mengurangi impor bahan baku pesawat terbang.

"Buat Pesawat N219 kita pengen lebih, jadi nantinya, roda untuk mendarat akan kita buat dan bahannya berasal dari Indosnesia," katanya.

Namun, pembuatan roda itu tidak dilakukan PT Dirgantara. Pihaknya akan menggandeng sub kontraktor lainnya untuk pembuatan tersebut.

Andi juga mengakui bahwa pembuatan pesawat di Indonesia masih kalah dengan luar negeri. PTDI akan membuat rancangan Pesawat N219 lebih mudah sesuai dengan ketersediaan produksi Indonesia.

"Kita akui kemampuan produksi Indonesia berada di bawah dibandingkan luar negeri. Jadi caranya, design sedemikian rupa buat di Indonesia seusai dengan produksi Indonesia. Kelebihannya rancangannya," imbuhnya.

Selain itu, pihak Dirgantara meyakini pesawat N219 yang dirancang oleh anak bangsa ini sangat cocok dengan penerbangan perintis yang di Indonesia. "Dirancang oleh Isinyur PTDI digunakan di Indonesia terutama dirancang untuk perintis. Kita yakin cocok dengan kita," tuturnya. [hid]

Pesawat N219 Miliki Kandungan Lokal 60% - INILAH.com



> Aircraft N219 Have 60% Local Content
> 
> Jakarta - Director of Technology and Development PT Indonesian Aerospace ( PT DI ) , Andi Alisjahbana declared local content N219 aircraft body remaining 60 % 40 % 100 % while the engines are still imported .
> 
> "Our target is 60 per cent local content to the aircraft , such as the system of goods we import the machine entirely . Sturkturnya We build a lot of course , the body of the aircraft made in Indonesia , " said Director of Technology and Development at PT DI Andi Alisjahbana 3rd Floor Office National Aeronautics and Space Institute ( LAPAN ) ,
> 
> Currently, Indonesia has not been able to make aircraft engines but only designing the plane wake . He also said that later the manufacture of aircraft wheel N219 will use local materials in Indonesia . The goal is to reduce the import of raw material plane .
> 
> " New Aircraft N219 we want more , so eventually , the wheels for landing and we will make the material come from Indosnesia , " he said .
> 
> However , the manufacture of the wheel was not done PT DI . He said he would cooperate with other subcontractors for the manufacture .
> 
> Andi also recognizes that aircraft manufacturing in Indonesia is still inferior to overseas . PT DI will make it easier N219 aircraft design in accordance with Indonesian production availability .
> 
> "We admit that Indonesian production capability is under than abroad. So how , for such design in Indonesia after the Indonesian production . Surplus design , " he added .
> 
> In addition , the Aerospace believes that N219 aircraft designed by the children of this nation is perfect with the pioneering flight in Indonesia . " Designed by PT DI Isinyur used in Indonesia, especially designed for the pioneer . Sure we fit in with us , " he said . [ hid ]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Indonesia Kembangkan Roket R-Han Berdaya Jelajah 100 Km*
Jumat, 28 Februari 2014 10:08





_Penembakan Roket RM 70 Grad saat Lattapdu Korps Marinir tahun 2010 di pantai Banongan, Situbondo, Jatim. (Antara) _

Liputan6.com, Jakarta Tak hanya Amerika Serikat dan Eropa, industri pertahanan Indonesia terus berusaha bangkit untuk mengurangi ketergantungan pada negara lain. Untuk menjadi digdaya di atas kaki sendiri.

Salah satu yang dikembangkan adalah roket. Di penghujung Maret 2012 lalu, Kementerian Pertahanan melakukan uji coba penembakan Roket Pertahanan (R-Han) 122 di Pusat Latihan Tempur TNI AD, Baturaja, Sumatera Selatan.

R-Han 122 berfungsi sebagai senjata berdaya ledak optimal dengan sasaran darat dan jarak tembak sampai 15 kilometer.

Tak sampai di situ. Setelah keberhasilan R-Han 122 mengisi alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista) TNI, kini Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (Lapan) kembali mengembangkan roket R-Han. Kali ini dengan target daya jelajah 100 km.

Untuk roket pertahanan ini, pengembangannya diambil dari roket RX-320 dan RX-450. "R-Han tersebut akan dipenuhi oleh RX-320 untuk jangkauan 70 km dan RX-450 untuk jangkauan 100 km," kata Kapusroket Lapan, Dr Rika Andiarti kepada Liputan6.com di Jakarta, Kamis 27 Februari 2014.

Senjata jenis baru itu dikembangkan oleh konsorsium roket yang terdiri dari Kemenristek, Kemenhan, PT Dirgantara Indonesia, PT Dahana, dan PT Pindad.

Rika menambahkan, RX-320 sudah bisa dikembangkan menjadi roket pertahanan namun RX-450 perlu uji statis kembali.

"Sedangkan untuk RX-450 akan dilakukan uji statis ulang. Karena di uji statik pertama hasilnya belum bagus," imbuh wanita berjilbab ini.

Untuk pengembangan roket-roket tanah air diperlukan banyak bahan pendorong atau propelan. Saat ini untuk bahan baku propelan masih bergantung pada impor negara lain. Pemerintah pun merencanakan membangun pabrik propelan di areal PT Dahana.

Dihubungi secara terpisah, Koordinator Proyek Khusus PT Dahana, Yusep Nugraha mengatakan, pihaknya siap menampung pembangunan pabrik bahan berenergi tinggi di areal PT Dahana di Kabupaten Subang, Jawa Barat. Namun, pembangunan ini terkendala perencanaan anggaran.

"Proyeknya saja masih dalam perencanaan anggaran. Kalau merujuk kemandirian dan kebutuhan pertahanan, kita ingin pabrik propelan dibangun mulai tahun 2014, tapi pada akhirnya pemerintah yang akan menentukan kapan anggaran untuk propelan bisa dialokasikan," tutur Yusep. (Raden Trimutia Hatta)

Indonesia Kembangkan Roket R-Han Berdaya Jelajah 100 Km



> *Indonesia Develop rocket R-Han with 100 Km range*
> 
> Indonesia's defense industry continues to rise to reduce dependence on other countries . To be digdaya on their feet .
> 
> One rocket is developed . At the end of March 2012 , the Ministry of Defence test-fired Rocket Defense ( R - Han ) 122 on the Army Combat Training Centre , Balfour , South Sumatra .
> 
> R - Han 122 serves as an explosive weapon optimally targeting land and a range of up to 15 kilometers .Do not stop there . After the success of R - Han 122 fills the main tools of weapons systems ( defense equipment) TNI , now Institute of Aeronautics and Space Agency ( Lapan ) re- develop the rocket R - Han . This time the target of 100 km cruising range .To rocket this defense , rocket development taken from the RX - 320 and RX - 450 . " R - Han will be met by the RX - 320 to reach 70 miles and RX - 450 to a range of 100 km , " said Lapan Kapusroket , Dr. Rika Andiarti to Liputan6.com in Jakarta , Thursday, February 27, 2014 .
> 
> The new type of weapon was developed by a consortium consisting of rocket Kemenristek , Kemenhan , PT Indonesian Aerospace , PT Dahana , and PT Pindad .Rika added , RX - 320 was able to be developed into a rocket RX - 450 defense but need a static test back ." As for the RX - 450 will do the static test repeated .
> 
> Due in the first static test results have not been good , " said the veiled woman .For the development of ground water rockets required a lot of driving or propellant material . Currently propellant for raw materials is still dependent on imports of other countries .
> 
> The government also plans to build a factory in the area of PT Dahana propellant .Contacted separately , Special Projects Coordinator PT Dahana , Yusep Nugraha said it is ready to accommodate the construction of high-energy materials plant in the area of PT Dahana in Subang Regency , West Java . However , this development is constrained budget planning ."
> 
> The project is still only in the planning budget . When referring independence and defense needs , we want propellant plant was built starting in 2014 , but in the end the government will decide when the budget for the propellant can be allocated , " said Yusep . ( Raden Trimutia Hatta )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Kyodo News International March 1, 2014 10:47pm
*Japan, Indonesia to arrange defense, foreign ministers' meeting*







Japan and Indonesia agreed Saturday to convene a meeting of their defense and foreign ministers at an early date to enhance security ties, Japanese officials said.

During talks in Jakarta, Japanese Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida and his counterpart Marty Natalegawa reaffirmed an accord reached by the two countries' leaders last December in Tokyo to bolster security cooperation by holding a ministerial meeting.

Referring to territorial disputes in the South China Sea between China and some member states of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations, Kishida expressed Tokyo's support for compiling a code of conduct to avert conflicts. Natalegawa said it is important to expedite negotiations, according to the officials.

Kishida aired concerns over a recent Indonesian ban on exports of unrefined ores such as nickel in order to foster its own industries, saying such a ban would "seriously affect the Japanese economy," they added.

==Kyodo

Japan, Indonesia to arrange defense, foreign ministers' meeting | GlobalPost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakEye

MarveL said:


> Kyodo News International March 1, 2014 10:47pm
> *Japan, Indonesia to arrange defense, foreign ministers' meeting* GlobalPost


one more step for Indonasia self relaince defence production.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*An Indonesian T-50i jet fighter conducts emergency landing*
Fri, February 28 2014 20:38 |




_Photo document of Indonesian Air Force's T-50i. (ANTARA/Widodo S. Jusuf)_

We had to close the airport for 45 minutes as we had to implement emergency procedures." Semarang (ANTARA News) - An Indonesian Air Forces T-50i jet fighter conducted an emergency landing at the Ahmad Yani International Airport in Semarang, Central Java Province, on Friday.

Bakti Yuda, the airports air traffic controller, confirmed that the airport was temporarily shut down as a result of the emergency landing.

"We had to close the airport for 45 minutes as we had to implement emergency procedures," Bakti said.

The temporary shutdown had disrupted several flight schedules at the Ahmad Yani International Airport. Several airlines also delayed their flights, he said.

The T-50i aircraft was expected to fly to the Iswahyudi Airport in Madiun City.

The air traffic controller said the T-50i aircraft had to make an emergency landing since an emergency indicator on the plane started flashing during the flight, which was indicative of a technical snag.

Meanwhile, several passengers at the Ahmad Yani Airport were disappointed with the temporary shutdown.

One of the passengers of Lion Air, Hadi Santoso, decided to cancel his tickets after his flight got delayed.

"The plane was scheduled to take off at 9:45 am local time but they delayed the flight to 1:00 pm local time," Hadi said.
(Uu.B019/INE/KR-BSR/R013)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia to boost military in South China Sea*
*




*


The Indonesian National Defense Forces (TNI) says Jakarta will increase its presence around the Natuna waters in the South China Sea as a preemptive measure to avert instability in the area.

TNI Chief Gen. Moeldoko stated on Thursday that Jakarta will deploy additional forces and increase the presence of its army and air force around the Natuna Islands, which shares its borders with Vietnam in the north, and Malaysia and Brunei Darussalam in the east, Antara news agency reported.

The official said that Indonesia aims to uphold the principles of neutrality and maintain close ties with other countries, including China.

*“Since Natuna is strategically located, the increase of its forces at sea, on the ground, and in the air is necessary to anticipate any instability in the South China Sea and serve as an early warning system for Indonesia and the TNI,” Moeldoko said.*

Moeldoko also outlined the importance of updating the country’s military capabilities, amid growing political concerns in the South China Sea.

*Anyway, China and the United States have done the requisite calculations. Hence, we must do the same, for instance, to develop and modernize the TNI's main armament systems and organize education and training courses to promote the professionalism of our troops,” he emphasized.*

The statements follow recent remarks from China over what it refers to as Washington’s efforts to render tension and undermine peace and stability in the Asia-Pacific region.

Beijing claims the South China Sea in its entirety, while other countries including the Philippines, Japan, Vietnam, Taiwan, Malaysia, and Brunei Darussalam also have claims to the area and are in dispute with China.

China and Japan have long been locked in a dispute for more than a decade over the sovereignty of uninhabited islands in the South China Sea - what are called Diaoyu in China and Senkaku in Japan - which are believed to have vast natural resources.

PressTV - Indonesia to boost military in South China Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*China demands 'export fee' from Indonesia for missile production*

Staff Reporter
2014-03-03
12:31 (GMT+8)





_A C-705 missile on display. (Internet Photo)_

Beijing has demanded extra money from Indonesia after finding the country actively trying to export its own version of Chinese C-705 anti-ship missiles to the overseas market, reports our Chinese-language sister newspaper Want Daily.

During a meeting between Chinese and Indonesian senior military officials held by general Fang Fenghui, chief of the General Staff of the People's Liberation Army, and General Moeldoko, commander of the Indonesian Armed Forces in Beijing, both nations discussed a wide range of issues including strengthening maritime cooperation, anti-terrorism exercises, defense procurement and associated industrial collaboration, according to the London-based Janes Defense Weekly.

Indonesia purchased about 40 C-705 anti-ship missiles from China, said Silmy Karim, assistant for cooperation on the Indonesian Defense Industrial Policy Committee. The Indonesian navy planned to equip its KCR-40 fast missile boats with the missiles designed and produced by the Beijing-based China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation. In addition, Indonesia is also hoping to produce its own version of C-705 for the overseas market, he added.

China has refused to turn over C-705 technology entirely to Indonesia because there are still many countries looking to purchase advanced weapons from China, Karim said. Beijing has instead asked for an extra fee from Jakarta to secure rights for producing the missile.

Indonesia has already gained permission from China to produce C-805 anti-ship missiles for its PB-57 patrol boats. It is also allowed to export the C-805 to foreign nations.

China demands 'export fee' from Indonesia for missile production｜Politics｜News｜WantChinaTimes.com


----------



## Genesis

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *China demands 'export fee' from Indonesia for missile production*
> 
> Staff Reporter
> 2014-03-03
> 12:31 (GMT+8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A C-705 missile on display. (Internet Photo)_
> 
> Beijing has demanded extra money from Indonesia after finding the country actively trying to export its own version of Chinese C-705 anti-ship missiles to the overseas market, reports our Chinese-language sister newspaper Want Daily.
> 
> During a meeting between Chinese and Indonesian senior military officials held by general Fang Fenghui, chief of the General Staff of the People's Liberation Army, and General Moeldoko, commander of the Indonesian Armed Forces in Beijing, both nations discussed a wide range of issues including strengthening maritime cooperation, anti-terrorism exercises, defense procurement and associated industrial collaboration, according to the London-based Janes Defense Weekly.
> 
> Indonesia purchased about 40 C-705 anti-ship missiles from China, said Silmy Karim, assistant for cooperation on the Indonesian Defense Industrial Policy Committee. The Indonesian navy planned to equip its KCR-40 fast missile boats with the missiles designed and produced by the Beijing-based China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation. In addition, Indonesia is also hoping to produce its own version of C-705 for the overseas market, he added.
> 
> China has refused to turn over C-705 technology entirely to Indonesia because there are still many countries looking to purchase advanced weapons from China, Karim said. Beijing has instead asked for an extra fee from Jakarta to secure rights for producing the missile.
> 
> Indonesia has already gained permission from China to produce C-805 anti-ship missiles for its PB-57 patrol boats. It is also allowed to export the C-805 to foreign nations.
> 
> China demands 'export fee' from Indonesia for missile production｜Politics｜News｜WantChinaTimes.com



lol so it begins...


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Genesis said:


> lol so it begins...



"begins" what?


----------



## Indos

Genesis said:


> lol so it begins...



I believe Indonesia will not compete with China by using China own missile (C-705).......we need it for our own military. In term of the chance of exporting China missile, it must be talking about the next project where Indonesia and China will develop a new variant of missile in around 2017..where all C-705 technology has already been absorbed by us.. At this stage, there is a right for Indonesia to sell it ......but for C-705 I believe we wont sell it overseas...because it is China made missile..and we respect China decision to give missile technology to us.


----------



## Genesis

Indos said:


> I believe Indonesia will not compete with China by using China own missile (C-705).......we need it for our own military. In term of the chance of exporting China missile, it must be talking about the next project where Indonesia and China will develop a new variant of missile in around 2017..where all C-705 technology has already been absorbed by us.. At this stage, there is a right for Indonesia to sell it ......but for C-705 I believe we wont sell it overseas...because it is China made missile..and we respect China decision to give missile technology to us.



much to learn grasshopper, who cares what the other thinks, sell whatever you can. By the next deal all will be forgotten as long as money is still on the table. 

But I guess if another co-designed missile is in the works, there really isn't much of a need for selling this one.


----------



## revojam

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *China demands 'export fee' from Indonesia for missile production*
> 
> Staff Reporter
> 2014-03-03
> 12:31 (GMT+8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A C-705 missile on display. (Internet Photo)_
> 
> Beijing has demanded extra money from Indonesia after finding the country actively trying to export its own version of Chinese C-705 anti-ship missiles to the overseas market, reports our Chinese-language sister newspaper Want Daily.
> 
> During a meeting between Chinese and Indonesian senior military officials held by general Fang Fenghui, chief of the General Staff of the People's Liberation Army, and General Moeldoko, commander of the Indonesian Armed Forces in Beijing, both nations discussed a wide range of issues including strengthening maritime cooperation, anti-terrorism exercises, defense procurement and associated industrial collaboration, according to the London-based Janes Defense Weekly.
> 
> Indonesia purchased about 40 C-705 anti-ship missiles from China, said Silmy Karim, assistant for cooperation on the Indonesian Defense Industrial Policy Committee. The Indonesian navy planned to equip its KCR-40 fast missile boats with the missiles designed and produced by the Beijing-based China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation. In addition, Indonesia is also hoping to produce its own version of C-705 for the overseas market, he added.
> 
> China has refused to turn over C-705 technology entirely to Indonesia because there are still many countries looking to purchase advanced weapons from China, Karim said. Beijing has instead asked for an extra fee from Jakarta to secure rights for producing the missile.
> 
> Indonesia has already gained permission from China to produce C-805 anti-ship missiles for its PB-57 patrol boats. It is also allowed to export the C-805 to foreign nations.
> 
> China demands 'export fee' from Indonesia for missile production｜Politics｜News｜WantChinaTimes.com


Oh the irony.


----------



## Indos

Genesis said:


> much to learn grasshopper, who cares what the other thinks, sell whatever you can. By the next deal all will be forgotten as long as money is still on the table.
> 
> But I guess if another co-designed missile is in the works, there really isn't much of a need for selling this one.



He,he, your reporter is not a good one ....How can we sell C-705 where we haven't made even one.... and China hasnt yet transferred anything yet. We just export our rockets, and it is to China.


----------



## MarveL

*Sritex wins tender to produce German, Malaysia military uniforms*

Textile firm PT Sri Rejeki Isman (Sritex) has won a bidding to produce 2.1 million pieces of German and Malaysia military uniforms, CEO Iwan Setiawan said in a statement. The company earlier said it plans to issue notes worth 4.26 trillion Indonesian rupiah ($362.77 million) with a seven-year tenure that will be used to repay debt. The firm has appointed Barclays as underwriter. (Investor Daily, Kontan)

INDONESIA PRESS-Sritex wins tender to produce German, Malaysia military uniforms -reports| Reuters

Sritex : has been producing NATO Military Uniform Standards and Used in 25 Countries


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia, Jordan Agree to Boost Ties*
By Ezra Sihite & Novy Lumanauw on 8:32 am February 27, 2014.







_King Abdullah II (L) of Jordan speaks to Indonesia’s President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono (R) during their meeting at the presidential palace in Jakarta on February 26, 2014. The King is visiting Jakarta on February 25-26, to boost relationship between the two countries. (AFP Photo)_


Jakarta. Indonesia and Jordan are seeking to boost their cooperation and the *transfer of technology in the defense industry*, a minister said on Wednesday.

“Bilateral and defense cooperation have been discussed, especially how Indonesia, Jordan and other countries in the area can work together to develop their defense industries,” Foreign Affairs Minister Marty Natalegawa said on Wednesday during a state visit by Jordan’s King Abdullah bin Al-Hussein in which he met with President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono in Jakarta.

Marty said as a follow-up to the two leader’s consultations, Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro is scheduled to visit Jordan in March to discuss the possible cooperation and to create the necessary networks in the defense industry.

President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono said the economic cooperation between the two countries had generally been working well but it has the potential to keep growing.

Marty said Jordan was keen to invest in Indonesia, while the kingdom is well known for its exports of phosphate.

During King Abdullah’s visit, state-owned fertilizer producer Pupuk Kaltim, based in Bontang, East Kalimantan, and Jordan Phosphate Mining signed a memorandum of understanding.

Marty said the volume of trade between Indonesia and Jordan reached $438.59 million last year, more than double that of 2012.

The visit was King Abdullah’s second to Indonesia during Yudhoyono’s tenure as the president. His first visit was in 2005.

King Abdullah was accompanied by several cabinet ministers, including Foreign and Expatriate Affairs Minister Nasser Judder and the King’s advisor for religious and cultural affairs, Prince Ghazi bin Muhammad.

During the meeting Yudhoyono also asked King Abdullah to support the search for a resolution of the prolonged conflict in Syria suggesting Jordan was perfectly placed both regionally and internationally to play a pivotal role in finding peace.

“The president and King Abdullah shared their views on the latest development in the Middle East, including Syria hoping there will be a resolution soon,” presidential spokesman Teuku Faizasyah said.

He said the two leaders discussed how Jordan could play a strategic role as a temporary member of the United Nation’s security council to help ending the conflict in Syria.

Yudhoyono also conveyed his appreciation for Jordan’s first lady, Queen Rania for making a positive contribution to the discussion on the United Nation’s development agenda.

Meanwhile King Abdullah reiterated his commitment to pay special attention to Indonesian migrant workers currently working in Jordan.

“King Abdullah specifically stated the Jordanian government’s commitment to pay attention to every single problem faced by Indonesian migrant workers in Jordan,” Faizasyah said.

Indonesia, Jordan Agree to Boost Ties - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Indonesia military power 2014 (official video)


----------



## MarveL

*1 dead, dozens injured in explosion at Indonesian ammunition depot*
By Kathy Quiano, CNN
March 5, 2014 -- Updated 1051 GMT (1851 HKT)





_A man injured in an Indonesian navy ammunition blast is brought to a navy hospital in Jakarta on March 5, 2014._

Jakarta, Indonesia (CNN) -- An explosion at an Indonesian navy ammunition warehouse near Jakarta killed one person and injured dozens of others, authorities said.

The blast took place Wednesday morning at the warehouse on an island off the Tanjung Priok port complex in Jakarta, the Indonesian capital, the military said.

Most of the 87 people injured were responding to the fire, said military spokesman Rear Adm. Iskandar Situmpol.

Situmpol said the possible cause of the explosion was an electrical short circuit that first caused a fire.


1 dead, dozens injured in explosion at Indonesian ammunition depot - CNN.com


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia "maintains principled stand on Kosovo"* 

_BELGRADE -- Serbia is grateful to Indonesia for the principled support to its efforts to protect legitimate interests over the unilaterally declared independence of Kosovo._






This is what Serbian Defense Minister Nebojša Rodić told Indonesian Ambassador in Serbia Samuel Samson as they met in Belgrade.

During the meeting, the officials said that Serbia's EU membership was "the country's main goal in terms of foreign policy but it will not affect Serbia's wish to realize cooperation with friendly countries in the East and the West on grounds of partnership and respect," the Defense Ministry said.

The two countries' cooperation is based on mutual respect ever since the establishment of diplomatic relations in 1954, which later developed further through the exceptionally positive cooperation within the Non-Aligned Movement up to this day, said a statement.

The officials agreed that the two countries' relations have improved considerably as supported by the recently concluded Tourism Fair hosted by Serbia and Indonesia together.

During the meeting, Rodić and Samson said that cooperation in the defense sector can be further improved, especially since the Agreement on cooperation in the defense sector signed in September 2011 has created the legal framework and conditions for development and intensification of cooperation.

The focus of cooperation in the defense sector will be realized through enhancement of* military-medical, military-educational and military-economic cooperation*, as well as the cooperation in the *fight against terrorism* and exchange of experience on participation in *peacekeeping missions*.

http://www.b92.net/eng/news/politics.php?yyyy=2014&mm=03&dd=05&nav_id=89526


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Part of Indonesian Military History. *

Early 60's the peak of Soekarno's era is the Golden age of Indonesian military especially the Navy and Air Force where at that time Indonesian has the most powerful Air Force in Southern Hemisphere with 9 Mi-6 the biggest helicopter at the time, 20 Mig-21 Fishbed, 30 Mig-15, 49 Mig-17, 10 Mig-19 and 26 Tu-16 Badger Strategic Bomber.

26 units of Tu-16 Indonesia is the second country to own and operate this bomber at that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*49 unit Mig-17*





*30 unit Mig-15*





*10 Unit Mig-19





9 unit Mi-6 Helicopter









Plus in the Navy, KRI - Irian, 16.640 ton, 210 meter long Sverdlov Class Cruiser with 12 unit of 6 inch gun and speed of 32,5 knot, with crew of 1270 sailors & 60 officers








@JKTrans*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia and Iran to discuss Australia's treatment of asylum seekers*
Iranian foreign minister, visiting Jakarta in wake of death of Reza Barati, says Canberra’s policy will be subject of future talks






_Marty Natalegawa (left) shakes hands with his Iranian counterpart, Mohammad Javad Zarif. Photograph: ADEK BERRY/AFP/Getty Images_

Iran and Indonesia are preparing to discuss Australia’s treatment of asylum seekers, following the death of an Iranian man on Manus Island.

Reza Barati, 23, died on 17 February when riots erupted at Australia’s offshore detention centre.

The Iranian foreign minister, Mohammad Javad Zarif, visiting Jakarta on Thursday, said Australian policy would be the topic of future talks.

“The lives of our nationals are important to us and we did in fact issue a statement against the way Iranian nationals were treated by Australia,” he told reporters.

“This is an issue we will be discussing,” he said.

“We agreed to have a working group, on consular affairs.

“We will be discussing together this issue in addition to other issues of a humanitarian character arising out of these talks.”

Zarif was speaking at a media conference alongside Indonesia’s foreign minister, Marty Natalegawa, who did not respond to questions about the talks.

The leaders’ talks on Thursday touched on investment, combating terrorism and regional stability.

Diplomatic ties between Australia and Indonesia, meanwhile, have still not normalised after last year’s revelations of spying.

It has been nearly 100 days since the two nations agreed to work on a new code of ethics but little progress has been made since.

Indonesia and Iran to discuss Australia's treatment of asylum seekers | World news | theguardian.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Operation Trikora* 
*(December 1961 – August 1962)*

Operation Trikora was an Indonesian military operation which aimed to seize and annex the Dutch overseas territory of Netherlands New Guinea in 1961 and 1962. After negotiations, the Netherlands agreed on 15 August 1962 to hand over Western New Guinea to the United Nations.

At the beginning of 1962, Indonesia created a special area command for Western New Guinea under the-then Major General Suharto, who would later become President of Indonesia. Throughout the year, Indonesian incursions into the territory in the form of paratroop drops and the naval landings of guerrillas were used to step up the Indonesian Foreign Minister Subandrio's diplomatic confrontation with the Dutch. Operation Trikora was to unfold in three phases, infiltration, exploitation and consolidation, all under cover of the Indonesian Air Force. The plan called first for the insertion of small bands Indonesian troops by sea and by air drop who would then draw Dutch forces away from areas where the exploitation phase would stage full scale amphibious landings and paratroops operations to seize key locations. The consolidation phase would then expand Indonesian control over the whole of Western New Guinea.

On 15 January 1962 the infiltration phase of Operation Trikora began with three Indonesian motor torpedo boats were doing a routine patrol around the Aru Sea, south of Western New Guinea. The force was detected by a Dutch Neptune aircraft and one of the torpedo boats was sunk by an intercepting Dutch Navy vessel. Over the next eight months, the Indonesian forces managed to insert 562 troops by sea and 1154 by air drops. The inserted Indonesian troops conducted guerilla operations throughout Western New Guinea from April 1962 onwards, but they were largely militarily ineffective. Over 94 Indonesian soldiers were killed and 73 were wounded during the hostilities. By contrast, the Dutch suffered minimal casualties.

Indonesian military activity continued to increase in the area through mid-1962 in preparation for the second phase of the operation. The Indonesian airforce began to fly missions in the area from bases on surrounding islands and Soviet-supplied Tupolev Tu-16 Badger bombers armed with AS-1 Kennel / KS-1 Komet anti-ship missiles were deployed in anticipation of an attack against the HNLMS Karel Doorman.

By the summer of 1962, the Indonesian military had begun planning a large-scale amphibious and air assault against Western New Guinea. This operation would have been known as Operation Jayawijaya ("Victory over colonialism") and would have included a substantial task force of 60 ships including several which had been supplied by Sukarno's Soviet and Eastern Bloc allies.[4] On 13 and 14 August 1962, air drops of Indonesian troops were staged from Sorong in the Northwest to Merauke in the Southeast as a diversion for an amphibious assault against the Dutch military base at Biak Island by a force of 7000 paratroops, 4500 Marines and 13 000 Army troops. However, the Royal Netherlands Navy's signals intelligence section Marid 6 Netherlands New Guinea and Dutch patrol aircraft detected the invasion force and alerted their command.

According to Wies Platje, the Royal Netherlands Navy was responsible for the defense of Western New Guinea. In 1962, the Dutch naval presence in New Guinea consisted of five anti-submarine destroyers, two frigates, three submarines, one survey vessel, one supply ship and two Oil tankers. Dutch airpower in Western New Guinea consisted of nine Lockheed Neptune aircraft and 15 Hawker Hunter jet fighters from the Royal Netherlands Air Force. In addition, Dutch ground forces consisted of several anti-aircraft artillery units, five Royal Netherlands Marine Corps companies and three Royal Netherlands Army infantry battalions. As part of the planned defense, the Dutch had considered using Marid 6 NNG to disrupt the Indonesian military's communication systems.


----------



## MarveL

*Operation Trikora *
*(December 1961 – August 1962)*

On 15 August 1962, the Netherlands finally recognized the Indonesia's resolve to take Western New Guinea. Since they were unwilling to be drawn into a protracted conflict on the other side of the world, the Dutch government signed the New York Agreement, which handed the colony to an interim United Nations administration. Consequently, Operation Djajawidjaja was called off and Western New Guinea was officially annexed by Indonesia in 1963. The Dutch decision to hand over Western New Guinea to Indonesia had been influenced by its main ally the United States. While the Netherlands was a member of the North Atlantic Treaty Organization and thus an ally of the Americans, the Kennedy Administration was unwilling to antagonize Indonesia since they were trying to court President Sukarno away from the Soviet orbit.

The New York Agreement was the result of negotiations that were spearheaded by the American diplomat Ellsworth Bunker. As a face-saving measure fore the Dutch, Bunker arranged for a Dutch-Indonesian ceasefire which would be followed by the handover of Western New Guinea on 1 October to a temporary United Nations Temporary Executive Authority (UNTEA). On 1 May 1963, Indonesia formally annexed Western New Guinea. As part of the New York Agreement, it was stipulated that a popular plebiscite would be held in 1969 to determine whether the West Papuans would chose to remain in Indonesia or seek self determination.

In 1962, the Dutch agreed to contribute US$30 million to the United Nations to fund the development of Western New Guinea. Indonesia also agreed to give the same amount but ultimately did not. The UN however withheld the Dutch funds from the Indonesians when the Indonesian government withdrew from the UN in protest of plans by the UN to send international team to prepare a development plan for West Papua. These funds were restored to Indonesia when it rejoined the UN in 1968.

However, American efforts to win over Sukarno proved futile and Indonesia turned its attention to the former British colony of Malaysia, resulting in the Indonesian-Malaysian Confrontation. Ultimately, President Sukarno was overthrown during the Indonesian coup d'etat in 1965 and was replaced by the pro-Western Suharto. In addition, the American mining company Freeport-McMoRan was interested in exploiting Western New Guinea's cooper and gold deposits


----------



## MarveL

*Operation Trikora*
*(December 1961 – August 1962)*


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Concept Arts for the finished products:










Website:PT Alam Indomesin Utama
FBpage: Alam Indomesin Utama, PT - Citeureup, Indonesia - Local Business - Photos | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

> Indonesian Marines Corps cavalery units at Navy's HQ, Surabaya, Indonesia
> thx@ Kenyot


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


>



another point of view :p











from mr Gombaljaya@kaskus.co.id

Current Indonesian SAR Combat unit, NAS332 Super Puma
















*Sagem wins SIGMA 30 export contract*

Guillaume Belan, Paris - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
05 March 2014

French opto-electronics manufacturer Sagem has won a new order from Nexter Systems to supply 37 SIGMA 30 navigation and pointing systems for an Asian operator of CAESAR guns, the company announced on 5 March.

While Sagem and Nexter declined to name the customer, the order is believed to be for the Indonesian Army, which ordered 37 CAESAR systems in October 2012 in a deal estimated at USD240 million.

Sagem's SIGMA 30 system features large digital ring laser gyro technology and gives long-range artillery systems immediate, high-precision firing capability, removing the need for GPS-guided munitions.

The Indonesian CAESAR will be in the same configuration as the French Army's CAESAR guns, which have been deployed to Afghanistan and Mali, and are all equipped with the SIGMA 30.

Sagem wins SIGMA 30 export contract - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Credit to uwa212

Indonesian made KCR 60










Indonesian Navy Eurcopter Panther ASW helo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Eastern Fleet Command Naval Review, March 2014*


RI Fleet Command Eastern Region will hold the power of the Main Tool System Weapons ( weapons systems ) Navy in the near future . Alutsista title held at Navy Pier Koarmatim , Ujung , Surabaya .

The entire combat equipment deployed warships began setrategis weapons , among other things Missile ( Missile ) C - 802 , C - 805 , Exocet , Torpedo , assorted rockets and anti- air attack and anti-submarine cannon air strike counterforce ( PSU )

armament Marine Corps amphibious combat vehicles such as the BMP - 3F Tank had just purchased from Russia , Tank LVT - 7 made in the United States , Tatra combat vehicles , multi- barrel rocket RM - 70 Grad , Amphibious Vehicle Carrier Artillery ( Kapa ) , as well as some Tank Aphibi and the other 105 mm Howitzer cannon .

Held also owned guns and special matrial special forces of Navy Forces Unit Frogs ( Satkopaska ) , The Amphibious Reconnaissance ( Taifib ) Marines , Detachment Jalamangkara ( Denjaka ) Navy , scuba gear Navy combat divers and special equipment from the Center for Naval Aviation ( Puspenerbal ) .

At Pier Koarmatim lean various types of warships of the Navy 's latest , namely the Indonesian warship ( KRI ) Geometrical Modularity Approach Ship types ( Sigma ) , Quick Ship Missile ( KCR ) dirk class domestically , and personnel transports matrial type of Landing Platform Dock ( LPD ) made by PT . Indonesian pal , and amphibious ships .

Then type corvette warships , frigates, destroyers , vanspeijk , missile fast patrol boats ( Fast Patrol Boat ) made by PT . PAL Indonesia , Quick Ship Quick Ship Missile and Torpedo ( KCT ) , minesweeper and Buru Mine ( BR ) , auxiliary ships , Kilo Class Submarine made in Germany and various other warships .

In the title of this Alutsista Navy also demonstrate the ability of the element of the sea and air operations in support of anti-submarine warfare sea . Demonstration of sea warfare beginning with the sailing warships fitted by six warships belonging to the Division consisting of one type of warship Sigma , Quick Ship Missile and fast patrol boats . Then six ships Division consists of two types of warships Sigma , Quick Ship Missile and fast patrol boats and sailing ships pass eight Division consists of three Landing Craft Utility ( LCU ) ( LCVP ) and the Combat Boat Sea Rider .

Integrated marine operations include warships and air elements beginning with the deployment of sea mines by aircraft type Cassa U - 612 into waters opponent then multi -barreled rocket firing anti-submarine RBU - 1000 from Tjiptadi KRI - 381 and anti-submarine torpedo launch from Helicopter Bolcow BO NV - 410 that flew from the decks KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda - 367 .

Further demonstration that simulated the release of hostages in KRI Banda Aceh - 593 involving special forces of the Navy and the combined KOPASKA Taifib coupled with paratroops ( free fall ) of Cassa plane U - 617 , as well as the invasion of the sea with the fast combat vehicles water Sea Rider .

The next demonstration aircraft which fly pass consists of four aircraft types Bonanza , TB10 and TB9 two planes , four Nomad , two CN - 235 , Cassa five , four and one Bell Heli Heli Panther .

Alutsista degree of readiness elements are reviewed directly by Rear Admiral TNI Pangarmatim Supreme Pramod , SH , M. Hum . , Accompanied by Commander First Admiral TNI Guspurla Koarmatim Aan Kurnia , S. Sos . , Pasmar - Commander Brigadier General March 1 Surabaya Siswoyo Hari Santoso , as well as officials other Navy . ( Dispenarmatim )

*In Indonesian ............*

Komando Armada RI Kawasan Timur akan menggelar kekuatan Alat Utama Sistem Senjata (Alutsista) TNI Angkatan Laut dalam waktu dekat. Gelar Alutsista TNI AL bertempat di Dermaga Koarmatim, Ujung, Surabaya.

Seluruh peralatan tempur digelar mulai senjata setrategis kapal perang, antara lain Peluru Kendali (Rudal) C-802, C-805, Exocet, Torpedo, berbagai macam roket anti serangan udara dan anti kapal selam serta meriam Penangkis Serangan Udara (PSU)

persenjataan Korps Marinir kendaraan tempur amphibi berupa Tank BMP-3F yang baru saja dibeli dari Rusia, Tank LVT-7 buatan Amerika Serikat, kendaraan tempur Tatra, roket multi laras RM 70-Grad, Kendaraan Amphibi Pengangkut Artileri (Kapa), serta beberapa Tank Aphibi lainnya dan Meriam Howitzer 105 mm.

Digelar juga senjata dan matrial khusus milik pasukan khusus Angkatan Laut dari Satuan Komando Pasukan Katak (Satkopaska), Intai Para Amfibi (Taifib) Marinir, Detasemen Jalamangkara (Denjaka) TNI AL, peralatan selam penyelam tempur TNI AL dan peralatan khusus milik Pusat Penerbangan Angkatan Laut (Puspenerbal).

Di Dermaga Koarmatim bersandar berbagai jenis kapal perang terbaru milik TNI AL, yakni Kapal Perang RepublikIndonesia (KRI) jenis Ship Geometrical Modularity Approach (Sigma), Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR) buatan dalam negeri kelas Beladau, kapal angkut matrial dan personel jenis Landing Platform Dock (LPD) buatan PT. Pal Indonesia, dan kapal amfibi.

Kemudian kapal perang jenis korvet, frigate, destroyer, vanspeijk, kapal patroli cepat rudal (Fast Patrol Boat) buatan PT. PAL Indonesia, Kapal Cepat Rudal dan Kapal Cepat Torpedo (KCT), kapal Penyapu Ranjau dan Buru Ranjau (BR), kapal bantu, Kapal Selam Kelas Kilo buatan Jerman dan berbagai macam kapal perang lainnya.

Dalam gelar Alutsista ini TNI AL juga mendemontrasikan kemampuan unsur laut dan udara dalam mendukung operasi laut peperangan anti kapal selam. Demonstrasi peperangan laut diawali dengan sailing pas kapal perang oleh enam kapal perang yang tergabung dalam Divisi satu terdiri dari kapal perang jenis Sigma, Kapal Cepat Rudal dan kapal patroli cepat. Kemudian enam kapal Divisi dua terdiri dari kapal perang jenis Sigma, Kapal Cepat Rudal dan kapal patroli cepat serta sailing pass delapan kapal Divisi tiga terdiri Landing Craft Utility (LCU) (LCVP) Combat Boat dan Sea Rider.

Operasi laut terintegrasi antara lain kapal perang dan unsur udara diawali dengan penyebaran ranjau laut oleh pesawat udara jenis Cassa U-612 ke perairan lawan kemudian penembakan roket multi laras anti kapal selam RBU-1000 dari KRI Tjiptadi-381 dan peluncuran torpedo anti kapal selam dari Helikopter Bolcow BO NV-410 yang terbang dari atas geladak KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda-367.

Demontrasi selanjutnya yakni simulasi pembebasan sandera di KRI Banda Aceh-593 yang melibatkan pasukan khusus TNI AL gabungan Kopaska dan Taifib dibarengi dengan penerjunan pasukan (free fall) dari pesawat Cassa U-617, serta penyerbuan dari laut dengan kendaraan tempur air cepat Sea Rider.

Demontrasi selanjutnya yakni fly pass pesawat udara terdiri dari empat pesawat jenis Bonanza, dua pesawat TB10 dan TB9, empat Nomad, dua CN-235, lima Cassa, empat Heli Bell dan satu Heli Panther.

Kesiapan unsur Gelar Alutsista ditinjau langsung oleh Pangarmatim Laksamana Muda TNI Agung Pramono, S.H., M.Hum., didampingi Komandan Guspurla Koarmatim Laksamana Pertama TNI Aan Kurnia, S.Sos., Komandan Pasmar-1 Surabaya Brigjen TNI Mar Siswoyo Hari Santoso, serta pejabat TNI AL lainnya. (Dispenarmatim)

http://koarmatim.tnial.mil.id/index...an-gelar-kekuatan-alutsista-tni-al&Itemid=191

pictures will follow.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

follow up.............


----------



## Nike

follow up from those news .............


----------



## Nike

follow up of those news

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

> A handout photo released by the Indonesian Airforce on 12 March 2014 shows an airforce personnel during a search mission for a Malaysian Airlines aircraft on board of a military surveillance airplane over the Malacca straits

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* "Spetztehnoexport" Signed Contract for the Supply 5 BTR-4 + 50 Options for More for Indonesian Marines Corps *




_ BTR-4 (photo : Militaryphotos)_

*DHZP "Spetztehnoexport" Signed Contract for the Supply of BTR-4 for Indonesian Navy*
In late February 2014 in Jakarta, negotiations took place between the leaders of DHZP "Spetstehnoeksport" and the Ministry of Defense and the Navy Marine Corps Indonesia. During the meeting discussed the essential terms of the contract for the supply of 5 units BTR-4. Recall "Spetstehnoeksport" won the tender for the purchase of armored vehicles for the Navy of Indonesia's proposal BTR-4 of SE 'KMDB' them AA "Morozov"

The project contract was initialed by both parties. Currently, the process of harmonization of its national structures of the Ministry of Defence of Indonesia. It is expected that this contract will be transferred to the Ukrainian side.
It should be noted that this contract is the first step in the program purchase armored vehicles Indonesian Navy. If its successful implementation of an agreement for the supply of 50 such machines.
It is also worth noting that a victory in this project was obtained in hard competition with Russian special exporters.

(Ukroboronprom)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Navy shows off latest warships, weapons *
Wahyoe Boediwardhana, The Jakarta Post, Surabaya | National | Wed, March 12 2014, 10:11 PM





_*Letting rip: *Two corvettes, the KRI Teuku Umar 385 and the KRI Tjiptadi 381 (rear) fire Russian-made rockets RBU-6000 during a primary weaponry defense system (alutsista) parade that was attended by President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono at Eastern Fleet (Koarmatim) Port in Surabaya, East Java on Wednesday. (JP/Wahyoe Boediwardhana)_

National News

The Indonesian Navy showcased its latest primary weapons systems during a ceremony at the Madura Pier, the Eastern Fleet headquarters in Surabaya, East Java, on Wednesday.

President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono inspected the military hardware, which included warships, missiles and helicopters.

“We do not want a war but if we have to fight to defend our sovereignty, then we are ready,” he said during the inspection.

There was also a flyover involving maritime patrol versions of the CN-235 and NC-212, which were manufactured by state-owned airframer PT Dirgantara Indonesia, and Australian-made GAF N-22 Nomad patrol aircraft.

Additionally, Navy chief of staff Adm. Marsetio briefed the president on the procurement of naval weapon systems.

The displayed warships included four Diponegoro-class SIGMA corvettes, four Makassar-class landing platform dock (LPDs), four 40-meter Clurit-class fast missile boats (KCR-40s) and two 43-meter fast patrol boats (PC-43).

The corvettes were built in the Netherlands, one of the LPDs in South Korea and the other LPD, the KCR-40 and the PC-43 were built in Indonesia by local shipbuilders.

Marsetio added that the Navy was waiting for three British-made Bung Tomo-class multi-role light frigates (MRLFs), as well as three KCR-60s and two more PC-43s.

Meanwhile, Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said that the Marine Corps had received 54 Russian-made BMP-3F amphibious infantry fighting vehicles (IFV) and one BREM-L recovery vehicle as well as 15 LVT 7A1 amphibious vehicles that were donated by Korea.

The Navy has also procured two CN-235-220 MPA, four Beechcraft G-36 Bonanza trainer airplane, three Bell 412-EP helicopters as well as Russian-made Yakhont and Chinese-made C-802 anti-ship missiles. (nvn)

Navy shows off latest warships, weapons | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> *Eastern Fleet Command Naval Review, March 2014*
> pictures will follow.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

MarveL said:


>


How many and Which Submarines you have right now and How many you are going to get soon or are planning to buy ?


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> How many and Which Submarines you have right now and How many you are going to get soon or are planning to buy ?



2 type 209 Germany (has been modernized several years ago), and it will be another 3 improved Changbogo Subs (209 type), one of them will be made in Indonesia (finished 2018 insyaALLAH). We need minimum 12 Subs based on our official plan, and from the latest info, our President said that we will make the rest of it in Indonesia, it means all 12 subs will be 209 type, but of course new administration that will execute that plan, but I think nurturing our own defense industry is the populist policy, good move politically.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> 2 type 209 Germany (has been modernized several years ago), and it will be another 3 improved Changbogo Subs (209 type), one of them will be made in Indonesia (finished 2018 insyaALLAH). We need minimum 12 Subs based on our official plan, and from the latest info, our President said that we will make the rest of it in Indonesia, it means all 12 subs will be 209 type, but of course new administration that will execute that plan, but I think nurturing our own defense industry is the populist policy, good move politically.


You seriously need to focus on your Air Force you really more than 250 + Fighter Jets at least


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> You seriously need to focus on your Air Force you really more than 250 + Fighter Jets at least



I have said before, we want to do it after KFX/IFX program completed insyaALLAH....starting from 2020-2022 there are possibility that we will acquire it in hundreds...since our GDP is projected to get 2 Trillion USD in that time. Today we are developing more fleets and our human resources skills. We should make it in a step by step basis. Don't want like what was happening during Arab-Israel war, less skill with many jet fighter is doom. Don't need to be rush. Our tax ratio needs to be increase as well to get huge budget for our military. We are in a good relation with both China and USA, no real threat for the next 5 years.


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> I have said before, we want to do it after KFX/IFX program completed insyaALLAH....starting from 2020-2022 there are possibility that we will acquire it in hundreds...since our GDP is projected to get 2 Trillion USD in that time. Today we are developing more fleets and our human resources skills. We should make it in a step by step basis. Don't want like what was happening during Arab-Israel war, less skill with many jet fighter is doom. Don't need to be rush. Our tax ratio needs to be increase as well to get huge budget for our military. We are in a good relation with both China and USA, no real threat for the next 5 years.


and Until than you would pray to ALLAH no country attacks you are you serious 2022 really for GOD sake do something now


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> and Until than you would pray to ALLAH no country attacks you are you serious 2022 really for GOD sake do something now



We are in a step of being a big nation in term of military, many research and domestic acquisition is being made starting from 2005. If we release all of the money now, our defense industry and our economy is not going to be in a very optimistic profile. in the future. Today we are dealing with US Fed tapering move, just like experiencing by all emergence economies (India, Turkey, Mexico,.etc). Needs healthy trade balance. 

If we finished with our additional oil refinery (needs huge money), completing our gas infrastructure, increasing our tax ratio at least just another 2 percent, reducing oil subsidy into zero, now then we will be able to tackle our trade deficit problem since it is in the oil trade that makes us so suffers. I think for all Indonesian who see this post......You all need to understand this..and please pick your next President based on their plan regarding those specifict issue. Only by dealing with that policies, Indonesia can be really strong.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Defence Minister David Johnston heads to Indonesia for conference *
Date
March 17, 2014



*David Wroe*
*National security correspondent*
View more articles from David Wroe





_Defence Minister Senator David Johnston will attend the two-day conference in Indonesia and take part in a panel discussion. Photo: Alex Ellinghausen_

In a sign of thawing relations between Australia and Indonesia, Defence Minister David Johnston and top military brass will head this week to Jakarta for a major conference on maritime security.

Despite months of diplomatic tension over spying and asylum seeker policy - including an announcement by Indonesia that it would cut military co-operation - Senator Johnston will attend the two-day conference and take part in a panel discussion.

Defence sources say that behind the political war of words over spying and boat turnbacks, military-to-military ties have remained strong.

Senator Johnston will be joined by Defence Force chief General David Hurley, and the secretary of the Defence Department Dennis Richardson.

Advertisement
The Jakarta International Defence Dialogue, now in its fourth year, has been driven personally by Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono. Dr Yudhoyono will open the conference on Wednesday morning.

The objective of the conference, according to a draft agenda, is ''to promote intergovernmental co-operation to meet common threats and challenges''.

''The (dialogue) hopes to contribute to an environment that is favourable to a lasting peaceful order in the Asia-Pacific region, characterised by co-operation, transparency and trust among governments and militaries alike.''

The themes of the conference include ''managing contested waters'' and ''strengthening legal and diplomatic co-operation at sea'' - topics that are likely to draw attention to Australia's recent accidental breaches of Indonesian maritime territory while carrying out border protection operations.

After it was revealed late last year that Australia had targeted the mobile phone of Dr Yudhoyono, Jakarta announced it was halting military co-operation and recalled its ambassador to Canberra. Ambassador Nadjib Riphat Kesoema still has not returned to Australia.

*Follow us on Twitter*


Read more: Defence Minister David Johnston heads to Indonesia for conference

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Wednesday, 19 March 2014 08:29




*Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) orders a new Stealth Fast Missile Patrol Vessel Trimaran
*
According to Indonesian media JakartaGreater, citing the Chief of Indonesian Navy, a new 63 meters Stealth Fast Missile Patrol Vessel (FMPV) trimaran will be ordered from shipbuilder North Sea Boats (PT Lundin). The first vessel, KRI Klewang-625, was destroyed in a fire in September 2012 shortly after its launch.
*




The new 63 m Stealth Fast Missile Patrol Vessel for TNI-AL - “ KRI Klewang ”
(picture: North Sea Boats)*
The Fast Missile Patrol Vessel (FMPV) was officialy launched on Friday 31st August, 2012 at PT Lundin’s shipyard facility in Banyuwangi, East Java. 

In 2009 PT Lundin signed a contract to build a one of the most advanced “stealth” warships for TNI-AL (Indonesian Navy). This was the result of an intensive Research and Development programme conducted by PT Lundin Industry Invest (North Sea Boats) and TNI-AL that commenced in 2007. Construction commenced in early 2010 and the trimaran was officialy launched on Friday 31st August, 2012 at PT Lundin’s shipyard facility in Banyuwangi, East Java.
*




The new 63 metre long vessel is a cutting edge trimaran design that is considered to be the most advanced naval vessel of its type ever built in South East Asia. 
(picture: North Sea Boats)
*
The Fast Missile Patrol Vessel (FMPV) employs a modern “Wave Piercing” trimaran design. This allows the vessel to cut-through waves rather than rise up and over them, and the increased beam provides inherent stability. This combination of features reduces both pitching and rolling, creating a stable weapons platform, and enabling the vessel to comfortably and safely maintain higher average speeds in adverse conditions.

The FMPV has “Stealth” design characteristics, and incorporate features that minimise detection by reducing Radar, Infra-Red, Acoustic and Magnetic signatures. Stealth properties are further improved as there are no reverse-angle bow overhangs to reflect radar signals, as seen on conventional hull forms. Weaponry, including missiles and naval guns, and the ships 11 m high-speed RHIB, are discreetly concealed or shaped to meld into the superstructure profile.

Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) orders a new Stealth Fast Missile Patrol Vessel Trimaran

Spec: Trimaran FMPV 63m Fast Missile Patrol Vessel Stealth Composite Indonesia Indonesian Navy TNI AL North Sea Boats PT Lundin KRI Klewang-625 datasheet pictures photos video specifications

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Int'l defense dialogue in Indonesia aims at promoting maritime cooperation*

English.news.cn 2014-03-19 14:42:48



















*Indonesia's Vice President Boediono (2nd R) shakes hands with Timor Leste's Prime Minister Xanana Gusmao (1st R) after the opening ceremony of the Jakarta International Defense Dialogue in Jakarta, Indonesia, March 19, 2014. Indonesia opened on Wednesday the fourth annual informal dialogue between defense officials from several countries, expecting to strengthen cooperation in maritime security and stability. (Xinhua/Agung Kuncahya B.)*

JAKARTA, March 19 (Xinhua) -- Indonesia opened on Wednesday the fourth annual informal dialogue between defense officials from several countries, expecting to strengthen cooperation in maritime security and stability.

The two-day Jakarta International Defense Dialogue (JIDD) event was attended by delegates from 46 countries, among others those from ASEAN member countries, China, Australia, the United States and several countries from Europe and Africa.




*(From R to L) Indonesia's Vice President Boediono, Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgoantoro and Timor Leste Prime Minister Xanana Gusmao review an exhibition after the opening ceremony of the Jakarta International Defense Dialogue in Jakarta, Indonesia, March 19, 2014. Indonesia opened on Wednesday the fourth annual informal dialogue between defense officials from several countries, expecting to strengthen cooperation in maritime security and stability. (Xinhua/Agung Kuncahya B.)*

It was opened by vice President Boediono in the capital city's landmark convention center, with Timor Leste Prime Minister Xanana Gusmao being a keynote speaker.





*Mini models of war vessels are displayed on an exhibition during the Jakarta International Defense Dialogue in Jakarta, Indonesia, March 19, 2014. Indonesia opened on Wednesday the fourth annual informal dialogue between defense officials from several countries, expecting to strengthen cooperation in maritime security and stability. (Xinhua/Agung Kuncahya B.)*

Indonesian Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgoantoro said in his welcoming remarks that the forum would be the best place to share update issues about challenges faced by countries to improve their maritime security, tackle trans-boundary crime, and encourage establishment of bilateral and multilateral cooperation in settling maritime conflicts.

Dialogue between Indonesian and Australian defense ministers was highly expected to restore the two countries' cracked relation in defense sector.

Besides ministers, the event was also attended by scholars, observers from the United Nations, European Union and the North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO).





*A visitor takes photo of guns displayed on an exhibition during the Jakarta International Defense Dialogue in Jakarta, Indonesia, March 19, 2014. Indonesia opened on Wednesday the fourth annual informal dialogue between defense officials from several countries, expecting to strengthen cooperation in maritime security and stability. (Xinhua/Agung Kuncahya B.)*

Int'l defense dialogue in Indonesia aims at promoting maritime cooperation - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*PT AIU Unveils 6x6 Military Truck*








6x6 military truck from PT Alam Indomesin Utama (all photos PT AIU)

Alam Indomesin Utama, PT (AIU) showing it's 2nd Model of 6x6 Transport Truck. Side by side w/ new rocket launcher, this truck using the same Mercedes Engine. PT AIU build this truck from scratch, from nothing to something.












This is the final appearance of our 6x6 Transport Truck Model. Using Mercedes Benz Engine, 6x6 drive train system, Local body manufacture, and a whole lot of works to be done.

Alam Indomesin Utama, PT - Citeureup, Indonesia - Local Business | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Strengthening Collaboration and partnership in disaster response to build a resilient region*​
Mentawai megathrust disaster relief exercise 2014 - Padang, joint exercise followed by 18 countries.


































Mentawai Megathrust DiREx

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*TNI Send 24 Anoa Panser to Sudan on UN Mission*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Glasgow-based steel supplier wins £1.6m contract*
_*EEW Energy Services will supply Indonesian firm PT PAL with high grade steel for a new wellhead platform*_






The Glasgow division of steel supply firm EEW Energy Services has secured contract worth £1.6 million with Indonesian firm PT PAL.

Oil and gas and renewable energy-focussed EEW Energy Services (EEW ES), which has its headquarters in Singapore, will supply PT PAL with high grade steel for a new wellhead platform.

The wellhead is destined for Husky Oil’s Madura Field offshore East Java, Indonesia.

EEW ES Energy Services is privately held and financially backed by German firm EWW Group.

The division operated a network of steel mills and manufacturing facilities in Asia, Europe and the Middle East, and opened its base in Glasgow last November.

Chief executive of EEW ES, Michael Craig, said: “We are delighted to announce the contract win.

“In just a few months since opening our UK base in Glasgow, our strength and capability is being realised.

“We will complete and fast track the supply of all steel required by June, using our manufacturing mills in Korea and Germany.

“Our Glasgow and Singapore bases will back-up the supply of high quality steel materials for accelerated manufacture of the platforms.”

EEW Energy Services will supply Indonesian firm PT PAL with high grade steel for a new wellhead platform - Daily Record


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia offers to upgrade military links*
Peter Alford | The Australian 
March 21, 2014 12:00AM

INDONESIA'S Defence Ministry has proposed upgrading military-to-military exchanges with Australia and offered consultation with Canberra before finalising new national defence strategy.

A series of positive gestures from the Indonesian side this week was welcomed yesterday by Defence Minister David Johnston, who said the two ministries had worked closely to keep the defence relationship stable during the current diplomatic turmoil.

"We have remained over the past six months close in talking about defence-to-defence relations," he told The Australian yesterday during the Jakarta International Defence Dialogue.

Following his call on Wednesday for joint maritime patrols - something under consideration before the bust-up in November over revelations of Australian spying - Senator Johnston indicated the matter was under discussion at officials level. "There's no specific proposals on the table, but there's been a desire expressed to further enhance the level of the relationship," he said.

He confirmed that Defence Vice-Minister Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin yesterday proposed upgrading the level of military-to-military exchanges now conducted at colonel and brigadier level to major-generals and lieutenant generals.

"We welcome it, the (Chief of Defence Forces) has said we're going to do it and it's one of the things we can agree to immediately," Senator Johnston said.

"I think it would be great if two- and three-star generals were visiting Australia to discuss these things and vice versa."

Following the meeting yesterday, Lieutenant General Sjafrie announced that his ministry would consult the Australians about the new Indonesian defence strategy white book before it was finalised in October.

This echoes then minister Stephen Smith's offer in 2012 to consult Jakarta before finalising Australia's defence white paper.

"I conveyed (to Senator Johnston) that the white book is also required as a confidence-building measure, so our white book needs to be known to Australia," General Sjafrie said.

"The Australian Defence Minister gave a very positive response, because I invited (an Australian) team to come to Indonesia to work with my team, to participate by giving inputs."

Senator Johnston said it was "significant and positive" that Minster Purnomo Yusgiantoro had suggested that repairing bilateral relations should be a focus of this year's foreign affairs and defence ministerial talks.

It is understood that proposal was the first ministerial-level confirmation the Indonesians wanted the "two-plus-two" talks to go ahead this year.

The two foreign ministers, Julie Bishop and Marty Natalegawa, are likely to discuss arrangements at The Hague next week.

The last two-plus-two talks were in Jakarta last April, and this year they will be in Canberra, but Senator Johnston said Australia would leave the timing to Jakarta.


Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia Orders Armored Personnel Carriers From Ukraine*

*



*

WARSAW — Indonesia has signed a contract for five BTR-4 armored personnel carriers with Ukraine’s Ukrspetsexport, a subsidiary of state-owned defense giant Ukroboronprom, the company said in a statement.

The new vehicles will be supplied to the Indonesian Navy. If the first batch is positively evaluated by the country’s military, Indonesia will order a further 50 armored vehicles from Ukraine, the statement said.

Ukrspetsexport’s offer was selected by the Indonesian Ministry of Defense through a tender in which it topped bids by Russian manufacturers, the statement said.

The amount of the latest deal was not disclosed by the Ukrainian company.

The vehicle was designed by Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau. In its standard version, the eight-wheel-drive BTR-4 can carry a crew of three, and is fitted with a 500 horsepower diesel engine to reach 110 kilometers per hour, according to data released by the manufacturer. The carrier has a range of 690 kilometers.

Set up in 1996 and based in Kiev, Ukraine, Ukrspetsexport is the foreign sales arm of Ukroboronprom. ■

Indonesia Orders Armored Personnel Carriers From Ukraine | Defense News | defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Ukraine, with this turnmoil in Ukraine, is it guaranteed that the deal can still be completed?


----------



## Indos

nufix said:


> Ukraine, with this turnmoil in Ukraine, is it guaranteed that the deal can still be completed?


 
I doubt that there will be any meaningful military respond toward Russia conducted by western countries and Ukraine itself. So, it is likely to be completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Jakarta dialogue stresses maritime peace *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta 







The fourth Jakarta International Defense Dialogue (JIDD) opened on Wednesday, aiming to bolster trust and collaboration between nations in the Indo-Pacific region.

Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said in his welcoming address that the JIDD was designed as a forum for different groups to come together and discuss security issues in the region.

“It is expected that the informal nature of the forum could create a conducive atmosphere that would encourage confidence-building and collaboration in maritime security affairs,” he said.

Vice President Boediono in his opening speech said that as a maritime nation, Indonesia realized the importance of the Indo-Pacific region and acknowledged that Indonesia should focus on maritime issues because they affected the country’s politics, security and economics.

“As a country surrounded by vast sea, Indonesia is required to enhance its maritime capabilities and enhance maritime cooperation with countries who prioritize maritime cooperation,” he said.

Some 500 delegates, including scholars and military and government officials, from 46 countries are attending the two-day forum, held in conjunction with the anniversary of the Indonesian Defense University.

The event, taking the theme “Building Maritime Collaboration for Security and Stability”, consists of five sessions featuring distinguished panelists from different countries in the region, and a defense expo.

In the first session, titled “Exploring the Indo-Pacific”, Australian Defense Minister David Johnston said that the region was too large for one country alone to create stability that would benefit economic interests.

Vice Adm. RK Pattanaik of the Indian Defense Ministry, agreed, adding the Indo-Pacific concept was rooted in maritime cooperation because both threats and humanitarian assistance or disaster relief crossed sea borders.

“The success of the Indo-Pacific region is dependent on studying each other’s maritime habits, conducting joint maritime training and also relying on each other’s maritime strength,” he said.

Johnston noted, however, that cooperation and dialogue within the region was not without its ups and downs.

“A lesson to be learned is that there have been some hiccups and territorial disputes but there are rules we must abide by,” he said.

Relations between Australia and Indonesia have faltered over the last few months over revelations Australian intelligence tapped the phone of President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, his wife and a number of ministers, and over Australian warships breaching Indonesian waters to send back boat people.

In the second session, titled “Managing Contested Water”, representatives from China insisted that historical factors should be considered as it negotiated with its neighbors in resolving overlapping territorial claims, including over maritime borders.

China claims almost the entire South China Sea, delineated by the “nine-dotted line” in its map of the region, on historical grounds.

The People’s Liberation Army’s (PLA) deputy chief of general staff, Adm. Sun Jianguo, said, however, that China would try to resolve all its border disputes peacefully with a “win-win” solution for all concerned.

Sun said that China had border disputes with almost all its neighbors, whether land or maritime, and that conflicts relating to them would be destabilizing for the region as well as for China.

“The maritime disputes should be resolved taking into account history as well as international law,” he said, adding that countries should work to resolve these disputes by promoting the larger, common interest of peace.

Tensions have been rising in the East China Sea and the South China Sea in recent years with China becoming more assertive in enforcing its territorial claims, bringing it into direct conflict with Japan, the Philippines, Vietnam, Malaysia and other countries.

Indonesia, through the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), is currently trying to negotiate with China for the establishment of a binding code of conduct that should be used in resolving the disputes in the South China Sea.

Adm. Harry Harris, commander of the US Pacific Fleet, underlined the importance of countries abiding by acceptable norms of behavior in resolving maritime disputes.

While the United States would not take sides in these maritime disputes, it opposed the use of intimidation and force by one party against another, he said. (fss)

Jakarta dialogue stresses maritime peace | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Boediono meets with Netherlands PM *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Mon, March 24 2014, 11:53 AM






Vice President Boediono met with Dutch Prime Minister Mark Rutte on Sunday at his official residence, Catshuis, in The Hague.

During the meeting, Boediono conveyed warm regards from President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono to the Netherlands’ prime minister. The meeting was intended to cover a number of initiatives requiring follow-up after PM Rutte’s official visit to Indonesia in November 2013.

Among the follow-up that has already been conducted is an agreement on *RI-Netherlands defense cooperation*, which was signed by Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro and his counterpart, Netherlands Defense Minister Jeanine Hennis-Passchaert, in The Hague on Feb. 4.

Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa, Indonesian Ambassador to the Netherlands Kingdom Retno L.P. Marsudi and Vice Presidential secretary Mohamad Oemar accompanied Boediono during the meeting.

Meanwhile, PM Rutte was accompanied by Foreign Trade and Development Cooperation Minister Lilianne Ploumen and several other officials.

The meeting also covered Infrastructure and Environment Minister Melanie Schultz’s official visit to Indonesia, which is scheduled to take place from March 30 to April 4. Eighteen water management companies will participate in the visit, which is aimed at discussing, among others things, the National Capital Integrated Costal Development (NCICD).

Responding to questions from his Dutch counterpart, Boediono explained that Indonesia’s decision not to extend its bilateral investment treaty with the Netherlands, which will expire in June 2015, was common to all countries with bilateral investment agreements with Indonesia that would soon end.

“Indonesia will create a new bilateral investment agreement that will be adjusted to recent developments,” said Boediono, as quoted by Antara news agency.

Meanwhile, PM Rutte reasserted the readiness of the Netherlands to share experience and increase RI-Dutch partnerships on water management, which was discussed with President Yudhoyono during his visit to Indonesia in November last year. (ebf)


Boediono meets with Netherlands PM | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*





Sea Platforms*
*Indonesia to acquire stealthy missile patrol craft*
_Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Navy International_






_Klewang-class stealth trimaran._ 

The Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) is to order a new 63 m trimaran-hulled, stealthy missile patrol craft to replace KRI Klewang , which was destroyed in a 2012 fire.

TNI-AL Chief of Staff Admiral Marsetio was quoted by local media on 19 March as saying that the new trimaran will be ordered from Indonesian shipbuilder North Sea Boats (PT Lundin).

First-of-class Klewang was gutted by fire at the naval port in Banyuwangi, East Java, only weeks after its official launch on 31 August 2012 and before the USD12 million stealth craft had completed sea trials. There were no casualties, but the vessel was damaged beyond repair. The government temporarily suspended the stealth trimaran programme pending a full investigation.

It is unclear if the investigation findings have been made public, but IHS Jane's understands that the Indonesian government remains fully committed to operating a class of four vessels.

The Klewang class employs a wave-piercing trimaran design that allows the vessel to cut through waves rather than rise over them, enabling it to attain a top speed of 35 kt. As well as eliminating reverse-angle bow overhangs to deflect radar signals, the vessel incorporates other stealth features in its design to reduce its acoustic, infrared, and magnetic signatures.

Indonesia to acquire stealthy missile patrol craft - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

MarveL said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sea Platforms*
> *Indonesia to acquire stealthy missile patrol craft*
> _Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Navy International_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Klewang-class stealth trimaran._
> 
> The Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) is to order a new 63 m trimaran-hulled, stealthy missile patrol craft to replace KRI Klewang , which was destroyed in a 2012 fire.
> 
> TNI-AL Chief of Staff Admiral Marsetio was quoted by local media on 19 March as saying that the new trimaran will be ordered from Indonesian shipbuilder North Sea Boats (PT Lundin).
> 
> First-of-class Klewang was gutted by fire at the naval port in Banyuwangi, East Java, only weeks after its official launch on 31 August 2012 and before the USD12 million stealth craft had completed sea trials. There were no casualties, but the vessel was damaged beyond repair. The government temporarily suspended the stealth trimaran programme pending a full investigation.
> 
> It is unclear if the investigation findings have been made public, but IHS Jane's understands that the Indonesian government remains fully committed to operating a class of four vessels.
> 
> The Klewang class employs a wave-piercing trimaran design that allows the vessel to cut through waves rather than rise over them, enabling it to attain a top speed of 35 kt. As well as eliminating reverse-angle bow overhangs to deflect radar signals, the vessel incorporates other stealth features in its design to reduce its acoustic, infrared, and magnetic signatures.
> 
> Indonesia to acquire stealthy missile patrol craft - IHS Jane's 360


It caught fire is that problem solved ?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> It caught fire is that problem solved ?



We called that solution a "sprinkler"


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> It caught fire is that problem solved ?



It seems to be like that since our Navy of course has safety standard for any ship acquisition, if not it can endanger the ship personnel. Anyway, we haven paid yet, so it is still in the same previous order........I bet Pakistan need it..............there is an export standard type also for overseas buyer..


----------



## MarveL

*Korean ambassador looks back with fondness, forward with optimism *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Mon, March 24 2014, 11:52 AM





_Kim Young-sun_


Outgoing South Korean Ambassador to Indonesia Kim Young-sun has said that he was fortunate to have served in his capacity during such a positive period with regards to relations between the two countries.

Kim smiled as he looked back on his three-year tenure in Jakarta. “I have been a Korean diplomat for more than 30 years, but very frankly, as the ambassador to Indonesia, I feel most honored, privileged and very lucky to have served at the right time during our relations,” he told The Jakarta Post at the Embassy of the Republic of Korea on Friday.

Kim, who believed that cultural interaction was the most important factor in developing and maintaining strong relations, will finish his post in April, and it was during his tenure that the Korean Cultural Center and the Korean Tourism Organization office in Jakarta were established (in 2012).

“State-to-state relations come from people-to-people relations. It is easier to cooperate with each other if our people like each other,” he said.

Kim fondly recounted his experiences traveling throughout Indonesia in his spare time, and learning more about tropical flora through landscaping the embassy’s garden located behind the main building.

Kim and his family have traveled across approximately 23 provinces in Indonesia. He animatedly cited an experience that involved traveling to Mount Bromo in East Java by car.

He said that he found the natural beauty of the archipelago enticing. He professed that both he and his wife had been to Bali more than 30 times during his service here.

“You have very beautiful landscapes,” said Kim, who was appointed as South Korean ambassador to Indonesia by former president Lee Myung-bak in 2011.

Kim noted that through his travels across the archipelago he came to realize how deep the Korean cultural phenomena, such as Korean pop (K-pop) music, had penetrated the Indonesian public.

In October 2013, Indonesia and South Korea commemorated their 40-year-anniversary of diplomatic ties with President Park Geun-hye’s visit to Jakarta.

He added that the large Korean community in Indonesia, with a population of over 50,000 in total, have contributed to Indonesian society through corporate social responsibility and charity programs. Many of these young Koreans study abroad before coming to settle in Indonesia again, he said.

Kim, who served as deputy foreign minister and Foreign Ministry chief spokesperson before coming to Jakarta, said that he believes Indonesia-South Korean relations can only grow stronger from here on by encouraging more multi-sectoral cooperation.

“We regard Indonesia as a very important country, our economic structures complement each other geopolitically, we are quite similar in many ways and we share the same values,” he said.

South Korean investment in Indonesia has been on the rise in recent years. In 2013, realized investment from the country stood at US$2.2 billion after 12.8 percent year-on-year growth, making it the fourth-biggest investor in Indonesia after Japan, Singapore and the US.

The Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) is expecting to see a total of $2.3 billion in South Korean investment realized this year.

Furthermore, Indonesia and South Korea are also negotiating the Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (CEPA). Although they have held seven rounds of negotiations without reaching a final agreement, Kim said that the two countries were experiencing good economic relations regardless, adding that the negotiations have been proceeding slowly to ensure that both countries benefit equally from the strengthened economic relations.

Indonesia and South Korea have also *forged a cooperation framework for the defense industry*. Recently, Indonesia procured *16 T-50i jet trainers*. In addition, the two countries will be working together in a *transfer of knowledge project* for the construction of *three Chang-bogo class submarines* by state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL in Surabaya, as well as undertaking the* joint-development of the IFX/KFX* next generation jet fighters.

The South Korean navy is *also planning on participating in the Multilateral Naval Exercise Komodo 2014,* hosted by Indonesia, from March 28 to April 5.

The ambassador said that he would miss the warm hospitable culture of the Indonesian people.

He said that when he finally left Indonesia he would take his dear memories of interactions with Indonesians with him.

“Indonesia is a really blessed country, don’t forget that. I envy it a lot; you have a diversity of culture, landscape and ethnic groups. It is definitely your asset,” he said. (fss)


Korean ambassador looks back with fondness, forward with optimism | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> It seems to be like that since our Navy of course has safety standard for any ship acquisition, if not it can endanger the ship personnel. Anyway, we haven paid yet, so it is still in the same previous order........I bet Pakistan need it..............there is an export standard type also for overseas buyer..


By 2020 How many Frigates and Missile Boats and Submarines you will have and also post details of Army and man please focus on your Air Force Man you should have at least 270 Fighter Jets of 4.5 Generation at least


----------



## MarveL

*




*

*RI govt insists no detection of MH370 in RI airspace *
The Jakarta Post, Bagus BT Saragih and Ina Parlina | World | Tue, March 25 2014, 7:19 PM

The Indonesian government has strongly opposed the theory that the ill-fated Malaysia Airlines flight number MH370 spent hours flying through Indonesian airspace without any radar detection before crashing in the southern Indian Ocean.

The government issued a press statement on Tuesday amid growing concerns that the plane had indeed flown over Sumatra and Java, as suggested by a number of reports by foreign print and electronic media.

The suggestions of this possible route were made after Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak announced on Monday that the Boeing 777-200’s journey had ended in remote waters southwest of Perth, Australia.

But spokesman for the Office of the Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister, Vice Marshall Agus Ruchyan Barnas, insisted that the most likely route taken by the plane was via the northern Indian Ocean, northwest of Sumatra, before flying south to the location that Najib had indicated as the plane’s crash point.

“Has anyone dared to confirm that the plane flew through our airspace? No.” Agus told The Jakarta Post.

The Indonesian Air Force has also repeatedly said that none of Indonesia’s military radars had detected any flying object that could have been been flight MH370.

“One hit on military radar suggested that the plane had been detected in the Andaman Islands, west of Thailand. So it could have very likely cleared Sumatra in the north before making another turn to the South to the waters 2,500 kilometers off Perth,” he said.

“Don’t be misled by graphic illustrations and maps because our earth is not flat as on those maps,” he added.

When asked about the possibility that some of the military radars could have been inactive at the time the plane flew over Indonesia, Agus said, “don’t listen to rumors”.

“Many of our military radars, particularly those in the Western half of Indonesia, are integrated with civilian radars. So, even though some military radars were inactive, the area was still covered by civilian radars, which operate non-stop,” Agus said, adding that all military radars made regular real-time hourly reports to Jakarta.

“The majority of our civilian radars have both primary and secondary systems. So they would still have been capable of detecting an aircraft flying without its transponder switched on - albeit that would have been more difficult,” he added.

Agus also claimed that the Indonesia-Malaysia agreement on the exchange of radar data, which was signed in the 1990s, was still in effect.

“That’s why Najib has never mentioned Indonesian radar,” he concluded.


RI govt insists no detection of MH370 in RI airspace | The Jakarta Post


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Indonesia joins in global effort to combat nuclear terrorism *
Yohanna Ririhena, The Jakarta Post, The Hague | Headlines | Wed, March 26 2014, 9:30 AM





_*Serious matter*: Vice President Boediono (center) sits between British Prime Minister David Cameron (left) and European Council President Herman Van Rompuy at an informal plenary session on the last day of the Nuclear Security Summit (NSS) in The Hague on Tuesday. (AP/Bart Maat)_

Indonesia has contributed to making the world safer from the threat of nuclear terrorism by taking five measures to reduce the risk of misusing nuclear material by terrorist groups, Vice President Boediono said on the second day of the Nuclear Security Summit (NSS) in The Hague on Tuesday.

“We have agreed to reaffirm our commitment to strengthen regional and multilateral cooperation as well as national efforts to ensure a higher standard of nuclear security. Indonesia stands ready to work closely with all parties to that end,” he said.

The five measures are installing radiation portal monitors (RPM) at important seaports; using low-enriched uranium in producing radio-isotopes and in the operation of nuclear research reactors; acceding to the International Convention for the Suppression of Acts of Nuclear Terrorism (ICSANT) in March 2014; drafting a bill on nuclear security that will be submitted to the legislature by 2015; and developing a National Legislation Implementation Kit on Nuclear Security (NLIK) as an Indonesian “house gift” to the NSS.

The kit will contribute to strengthening international cooperation on nuclear security. Other countries have also delivered their initiatives, termed “gift baskets”. Indonesia’s initiative was supported by 29 countries.

The Foreign Ministry’s director general for multilateral affairs, Hasan Kleib, said the NLIK could act as a model for any country preparing national legislation on nuclear security.

“Those who want to prepare national legislation on nuclear security could choose elements in the model that are suitable for them,” he said.

The Indonesian government required two years to finalize the NLIK draft and submitted it to the Netherlands as the NSS host.

At his opening speech on Monday, Dutch Prime Minister Mark Rutte acknowledged that working to build a safe and stable world was never easy. Citing former UN secretary-general Dag Hammarskjöld, he said the pursuit of peace and progress could never be relaxed and never abandoned.

“There is no magic formula we can use to free the world once and for all from the menace of nuclear terrorism. But sitting back and doing nothing is not an option. We are making progress, step by step,” he said.

UN Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon warned the Ukraine crisis could have profound implications for the integrity of a global treaty designed to prevent the spread of nuclear weapons.

His comments suggested concern that events in Ukraine could make some countries more reluctant to give up nuclear weapon capabilities, or even tempt others to pursue them.

With more than 2,000 metric tons of dangerous material scattered across hundreds of sites, the risk that terrorists could get their hands on enough highly enriched uranium or plutonium to make a crude nuclear device is one of the greatest threats facing the world.

“Nuclear terrorism is about intent, capability and opportunity. It doesn’t take a Manhattan project to make a crude nuclear bomb, if you have the material,” Matthew Bunn, a professor at Harvard University’s John F. Kennedy School of Government, said during the Nuclear Knowledge Summit, held on the sidelines of the NSS.

The global stockpile of nuclear material is large enough to build more than 20,000 new weapons like the one that leveled the city of Hiroshima and almost 80,000 more like the bomb that destroyed the city of Nagasaki, both in Japan in 1945, during World War II.

During the NSS plenary session, 53 participating countries presented their national statements.

Rutte said countries’ statements demonstrated a broad determination to ensure the NSS process was successful, as all had the same goal of preventing nuclear terrorism.

The NSS was slated to conclude later Tuesday with a joint press conference by Rutte and US President Barack Obama, as chairman of the next NSS in Washington in 2016.

Indonesia joins in global effort to combat nuclear terrorism | The Jakarta Post


----------



## MarveL

*PT Dirgantara Kerjakan Pemesanan 100 Unit N219*






Bandung - PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) mengerjakan pemesanan pesawat N219 yang akan digunakan di dalam negeri. Pesawat yang mengangkut 19 penumpang ini, mampu diproduksi PTDI sebanyak 15 unit/tahun.

"Pesawat N219 baru akan kerjakan, didesain tahun ini, dan dirakit tahun depan," kata Budi Santoso, Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara Indonesia dilansir dari Kontan, Sabtu (8/3/2014).

Dia mengatakan, pesawat tersebut ditargetnya pada akhir 2015 mendatang sudah bisa terbang. Pesawat-pesawat itu dipesan oleh pihak dalam negeri termasuk swasta dan pemerintah.

Pernyataan itu disampaikannya disela-sela kunjungan Menteri Perindustrian RI Mohamad S Hidayat dan Menteri PPN/Kepala BAPPENAS RI Armida Alisjahbana ke PT. Dirgantara Indonesia, Bandung, Jawa Barat.

Kunjungan itu juga dihadiri Dirjen IUBTT Kementerian Perindustrian Budi Darmadi dan diterima oleh Direkrur Umum PT. Dirgantara Indonesia Budi Santoso serta Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PT. Dirgantara Indonesia Andi Alisjahbana.

Menurut PT DI, Proyek N-219 telah dimulai sejak 2004 lalu. Akibat krisis, proyek itu terkendala, namun kembali dilakukan dengan adanya pemesanan pesawat itu. Pesawat ini cocok untuk penerbangan perintis apalagi untuk wilayah Timur, khususnya untuk daerah kawasan pegunungan.

EraBaru Epochtimes - PT Dirgantara Kerjakan Pemesanan 100 Unit N219 | EraBaru Epochtimes


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> By 2020 How many Frigates and Missile Boats and Submarines you will have and also post details of Army and man please focus on your Air Force Man you should have at least 270 Fighter Jets of 4.5 Generation at least



12 Submarines and around 200 warships, but I doubt they can realize it at that time.......

By the way, currently my focus is on strengthening my own business...., I hope I can use the profit for 2024 election campaign, so I can realize your dream about Indonesia future Air Force then ...


----------



## MarveL

Indos said:


> 12 Submarines and around 200 warships, but I doubt they can realize it at that time.......
> 
> By the way, currently my focus is on strengthening my own business...., I hope I can use the profit for 2024 election campaign, so I can realize your dream about Indonesia future Air Force then ...



So you think Jokowow or Prabowo can last at least for 10 years? eh?


----------



## Indos

MarveL said:


> So you think Jokowow or Prabowo can last at least for 10 years? eh?



I believe Jokowi will win this year and he will have two terms as well, so my best shoot is in 2024 ...


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> I believe Jokowi will win this year and he will have two terms as well, so my best shoot is in 2024 ...



i don't think so bro, but i hope your business is got well, glad to see someone business got thriving and prosper



Zarvan said:


> By 2020 How many Frigates and Missile Boats and Submarines you will have and also post details of Army and man please focus on your Air Force Man you should have at least 270 Fighter Jets of 4.5 Generation at least



for KFX/IFX programme we are intended to produce at least 80 of them, and before 2020 we at least wanna to buy two squadrons fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> i don't think so bro, but i hope your business is got well, glad to see someone business got thriving and prosper


 
Thanks sis, I hope all of us here (Indonesian PDF members) can contribute well to our nation....


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> 12 Submarines and around 200 warships, but I doubt they can realize it at that time.......
> 
> By the way, currently my focus is on strengthening my own business...., I hope I can use the profit for 2024 election campaign, so I can realize your dream about Indonesia future Air Force then ...


You are a politician and if yes which party you support


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> You are a politician and if yes which party you support



I am not a politician yet, before I was a member of a party, just so low rank member because I just finished my university and didn't have any political channel or much money, I was there just to contribute. But I am not satisfied with the way they work after I see the way they rules, actually I am not a pragmatic person, so I left them. I am currently thinking about setting up an NGO dealing in economics sector.


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> I am not a politician yet, before I was a member of a party, just so low rank member because I just finished my university and didn't have any political channel or much money, I was there just to contribute. But I am not satisfied with the way they work after I see the way they rules, actually I am not a pragmatic person, so I left them. I am currently thinking about setting up an NGO dealing in economics sector.


Why Indonesia is not working on their Air Force you are looking forward for that plane which will take ten years You need to have 4.5 Generation Fighters jets at least 270 and than go for 5 Generation Jets but even with that you need 270 Fighter Jets of 4.5 Generation other wise your Army and Navy are nothing but sitting ducks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Rabu, 26 Maret 2014 | 18:14 WIB
*PT Pindad Targetkan Pendapatan Rp 2 Triliun*





_Pengunjung memadati stand pameran yang memajang berbagai produk PT. Pindad pada pameran Hari Kebangkitan Teknologi Nasional di Sasana Budaya Ganesha, Bandung, Jawa Barat, Rabu (8/8). TEMPO/Prima Mulia_


TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Direktur Utama PT Pindad Tri Hardjono mengatakan, tahun ini, perusahaanya menargetkan pendapatan Rp 2 triliun. "Meski sempat tergerus rugi kurs akibat anjloknya nilai tukar rupiah terhadap dolar AS, Pindad masih bisa meraup pendapatan Rp 1,8 triliun pada 2013," katanya di Bandung, Rabu, 26 Maret 2014.

Menurut Tri, target rencana kerja pemerintah sekitar Rp 1,8 triliun sudah tercapai. Untuk mencapai target itu, Pindad mengandalkan penjualan alat utama sistem senjata pesanan pemerintah. "Tapi kami juga tidak mengurangi order nonmiliter, seperti bahan peledak komersial, transprotasi, dan sebagainya," ujarnya.

Tri menyatakan, mulai tahun ini, Pindad akan melepaskan produk baru untuk sistem senjata dan amunisi besar. Harapannya, kendaraan tempur produksi Pindak, Anoa, juga masih menjadi primadona TNI Angkatan Darat. "TNI AD masih membutuhkan cukup banyak alutsista untuk rencana pengembangan batalion infanteri mekanis," katanya.

Pindak, kata Tri, harus menjaga keseimbangan dari dua program utamanya, yakni sebagai BUMN harus cari untung dan sebagai industri pertahanan harus bisa mandiri. Jadi, dalam lima tahun ke depan, penguatan bisnis nonmiliter harus terus tumbuh. "Ini yang sedang kita kejar dan kembangkan ke depan," ujarnya

Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Sjafrie Sjamsudin optimistis target pengerjaan pesanan pemerintah untuk menggenapi target modernisasi alutsista 2010-2014 tuntas tahun ini. “Saya kira sudah masuk target, tinggal mengirimnya, mendistribusikan hasil dari produksi ini. Kami punya (waktu untuk) memfinalkan sampai 5 Oktober 2014," katanya saat berkunjung ke PT Pindad, Bandung. Dia datang ke Pindad mewakili High Level Committee untuk mengecek perkembangan proyek modernisasi alutsista milik TNI.

Menurut dia, target modernisasi alutsista pada Rencana Strategis 2010-2014 itu menjadi salah satu target kerja Kabinet Indonesia Bersatu jilid kedua. Komite tingkat tinggi yang berasal dari unsur Kementerian Pertahanan, Bappenas, Kementerian Keuangan, dan BPKP bertugas mengecek pesanan alutsista pemerintah yang tengah digarap sejumlah BUMN Strategis Indonesia. “Kami mengecek kualitas pembiayaan, pengadaan, dan pengawasan, apa betul ini on the track atau under,” katanya.


PT Pindad Targetkan Pendapatan Rp 2 Triliun Â | -nasional- | Tempo.co






> *Pindad Revenue Targets Rp 2 Trillion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Visitors thronged the exhibition booths displaying various products of PT . PINDAD on exhibition at the National Technology Day of Resurrection Sasana Budaya Ganesha , Bandung , West Java , on Wednesday ( 8/8 ) . _
> 
> TEMPO.CO , Jakarta - President Director of PT PINDAD Tri Hardjono said , this year , his company is targeting revenue of Rp 2 trillion . " Despite being eroded by foreign exchange losses due to the falling value of the rupiah against the U.S. dollar , PINDAD can still reap revenue of Rp 1.8 trillion in 2013 , " he said in London , Wednesday, March 26, 2014 . According to Tri , the government work plan targets around Rp 1.8 trillion has been reached . To achieve this target , relying on sales PINDAD main weapon system of government orders . " But we also did not reduce non-military orders , such as commercial explosives , transportation has , and so on , " he said . Tri states , starting this year , PINDAD will release new products for major weapon systems and ammunition . Hopefully, the production of combat vehicles Pindak , Anoa , is still the belle of the Army . " Army still requires quite a lot of defense equipment for mechanical infantry battalion development plan , " he said .Pindak , Tri said , must maintain a balance of two main programs , namely as a state should be looking for profit and as a defense industry should be independent . So , in the next five years , strengthening non-military business should continue to grow . " This is what we are pursuing and develop into the future, " he saidDeputy Secretary of Defense Sjafrie Sjamsudin optimistic that the government order processing modernization of defense equipment to fulfill the target of this year completed 2010-2014 . " I think we have entered the target , stay sending , distributes proceeds from this production . We have ( for the time ) until October 5, 2014 to finalize , " he said during a visit to PT Pindad , London . PINDAD He came to represent the High Level Committee to check the development of the military -owned defense equipment modernization projects .According to him , the target modernization of defense equipment in the 2010-2014 Strategic Plan was to be one of the target work second United Indonesia Cabinet . High-level committee from the Ministry of Defense elements , Bappenas , Ministry of Finance , and served BPK check armaments government orders that are being worked a number of strategic state-owned enterprises in Indonesia. " We check the quality of financing , procurement , and supervision , what is true on the track or under , " he said .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

> Indonesian Airfoce's ground crew inspecting bombs and missiles that are going to be used in the upcomming Jalak Sakti Excercise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

Indos said:


> I believe Jokowi will win this year and he will have two terms as well, so my best shoot is in 2024 ...



I'm a little disappointed by his decision to step into election this year. His job as governor is not complete. Still many promises to fulfill.

I understand the decision most likely forced upon him by his party but, still.



Zarvan said:


> Why Indonesia is not working on their Air Force you are looking forward for that plane which will take ten years You need to have 4.5 Generation Fighters jets at least 270 and than go for 5 Generation Jets but even with that you need 270 Fighter Jets of 4.5 Generation other wise your Army and Navy are nothing but sitting ducks



Brother, if only acquiring fighter jets is as easy as buying clothes. I would have 1000 jets for my country right now.

But, we can't just buy.. especially if it's 4.5 generation type.. there are many things to be prepared first... pilot training, infrastructure, maintenance, fuel sustainability etc. Right now, Indonesia is still lacking in those areas. We have the money, but everything else is not ready yet.
Say we buy 300 jets now, then what?.. even if the enemy do attack, there's not enough pilots to operate them.

It's not that we unaware of the current tension in the region but as of now Indonesia is not in a serious dispute with anyone. We don't want to draw any suspicion from the neighbors. We WILL build our military as strong as possible, but we shall build at the right pace, without sacrificing our other needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

katarabhumi said:


> I'm a little disappointed by his decision to step into election this year. His job as governor is not complete. Still many promises to fulfill.
> 
> I understand the decision most likely forced upon him by his party but, still.
> 
> 
> 
> Brother, if only acquiring fighter jets is as easy as buying clothes. I would have 1000 jets for my country right now.
> 
> But, we can't just buy.. especially if it's 4.5 generation type.. there are many things to be prepared first... pilot training, infrastructure, maintenance, fuel sustainability etc. Right now, Indonesia is still lacking in those areas. We have the money, but everything else is not ready yet.
> Say we buy 300 jets now, then what?.. even if the enemy do attack, there's not enough pilots to operate them.
> 
> It's not that we unaware of the current tension in the region but as of now Indonesia is not in a serious dispute with anyone. We don't want to draw any suspicion from the neighbors. We WILL build our military as strong as possible, but we shall build at the right pace, without sacrificing our other needs.





katarabhumi said:


> I'm a little disappointed by his decision to step into election this year. His job as governor is not complete. Still many promises to fulfill.
> 
> I understand the decision most likely forced upon him by his party but, still.
> 
> 
> 
> Brother, if only acquiring fighter jets is as easy as buying clothes. I would have 1000 jets for my country right now.
> 
> But, we can't just buy.. especially if it's 4.5 generation type.. there are many things to be prepared first... pilot training, infrastructure, maintenance, fuel sustainability etc. Right now, Indonesia is still lacking in those areas. We have the money, but everything else is not ready yet.
> Say we buy 300 jets now, then what?.. even if the enemy do attack, there's not enough pilots to operate them.
> 
> It's not that we unaware of the current tension in the region but as of now Indonesia is not in a serious dispute with anyone. We don't want to draw any suspicion from the neighbors. We WILL build our military as strong as possible, but we shall build at the right pace, without sacrificing our other needs.


Mr even Frigates and Destroyers and Missile Boats and Tanks and MRLS are also not piece of cake Mr but you are buying them and buying them in large numbers but your government is such a dumbo that they are least focusing on Air Force which in this modern world is the most important thing and without a really strong Air Force your Army and Navy are nothing but sitting ducks and if you start ordering them now you won't get them in one year you would get them at least in 5 to 8 years by than you would have enough time to train pilots in your country and also if needed send them to China or Pakistan or any other country for training


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> I'm a little disappointed by his decision to step into election this year. His job as governor is not complete. Still many promises to fulfill.
> 
> I understand the decision most likely forced upon him by his party but, still.



Me myself prefers Yusuf Kalla (he is also good for our defense industry), but I talk about political reality on the ground. My concern is Mahakam Block that will be changed hand around 2017. We need honest and nationalist person to lead us. Jokowi has already 52 years old, he should not delay it anymore. But, honestly, I am not a fan of PDI-P. 

Electing Prabowo can be a disaster since he wants to create cheap oil product which can turn our economy into disaster. Wiranto is not a strong person, he cannot make tough decision. Democrats candidate has no chance on the ground based on recent pooling. Aburizal Bakrie will be loosing his money.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Me myself prefers Yusuf Kalla (he is also good for our defense industry), but I talk about political reality on the ground. My concern is Mahakam Block that will be changed hand around 2017. We need honest and nationalist person to lead us. Jokowi has already 52 years old, he should not delay it anymore. But, honestly, I am not a fan of PDI-P.
> 
> Electing Prabowo can be a disaster since he wants to create cheap oil product which can turn our economy into disaster. Wiranto is not a strong person, he cannot make tough decision. Democrats candidate has no chance on the ground based on recent pooling. Aburizal Bakrie will be loosing his money.



^^ I will take my bet on Dahlan Iskhan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> ^^ I will take my bet on Dahlan Iskhan



Yup, he is also good, still in the reformist side...


----------



## Wahhab2701

I am with u. Actually for the past 14 years, i do not participate in the general election. But this year insya Alloh my vote will go to Dahlan. I am not sure if I will participate in parliament election.


----------



## Indos

Wahhab2701 said:


> I am with u. Actually for the past 14 years, i do not participate in the general election. But this year insya Alloh my vote will go to Dahlan. I am not sure if I will participate in parliament election.



Yup, I think Dahlan can win Democrat convention, he will become democrat presidential candidate. By the way, our friend @al-Hasani is banned for the first time....  I hope it is not permanent ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Yup, I think Dahlan can win Democrat convention, he will become democrat presidential candidate. By the way, our friend @al-Hasani is banned for the first time....  I hope it is not permanent ...



he can made another clone next time if got banned again ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> he can made another clone next time if got banned again ...



I think he is quite genius, I really hope he can be serious in his real life, so much potential.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gaber

Indos said:


> Me myself prefers Yusuf Kalla (he is also good for our defense industry), but I talk about political reality on the ground. My concern is Mahakam Block that will be changed hand around 2017. We need honest and nationalist person to lead us. Jokowi has already 52 years old, he should not delay it anymore. But, honestly, I am not a fan of PDI-P.
> 
> Electing Prabowo can be a disaster since he wants to create cheap oil product which can turn our economy into disaster. Wiranto is not a strong person, he cannot make tough decision. Democrats candidate has no chance on the ground based on recent pooling. Aburizal Bakrie will be loosing his money.



I'm with you bro....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Zarvan said:


> Mr even Frigates and Destroyers and Missile Boats and Tanks and MRLS are also not piece of cake Mr but you are buying them and buying them in large numbers but your government is such a dumbo that they are least focusing on Air Force which in this modern world is the most important thing and without a really strong Air Force your Army and Navy are nothing but sitting ducks and if you start ordering them now you won't get them in one year you would get them at least in 5 to 8 years by than you would have enough time to train pilots in your country and also if needed send them to China or Pakistan or any other country for training



I appreciate your concern and thank you. 

Only, as a maritime nation, our navy is still in the top priority. They have been neglected for decades. Right now, the navy is still below the ideal numbers and strength that we need.

Doesn't mean we forget about the Air Force tough.. it's just we can't afford (yet) to spend big money on hundred of jets all at once.

Moreover, the 4.5 jets are not easy to get.. the producers only sell them to their key allies and Indonesia is allied to no one, though we're not hostile to anyone either. And even if they do, there will always be a string attached. It is something we have to consider carefully.



Indos said:


> Me myself prefers Yusuf Kalla (he is also good for our defense industry), but I talk about political reality on the ground. My concern is Mahakam Block that will be changed hand around 2017. We need honest and nationalist person to lead us. Jokowi has already 52 years old, he should not delay it anymore. But, honestly, I am not a fan of PDI-P.
> 
> Electing Prabowo can be a disaster since he wants to create cheap oil product which can turn our economy into disaster. Wiranto is not a strong person, he cannot make tough decision. Democrats candidate has no chance on the ground based on recent pooling. Aburizal Bakrie will be loosing his money.





madokafc said:


> ^^ I will take my bet on Dahlan Iskhan





Wahhab2701 said:


> I am with u. Actually for the past 14 years, i do not participate in the general election. But this year insya Alloh my vote will go to Dahlan. I am not sure if I will participate in parliament election.





Gaber said:


> I'm with you bro....



WOW guys, ME TOO  .. I have the same thinking as all of you. 

Seems like all Indo PDF members here have some kind of hidden telepathy. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> WOW guys, ME TOO  .. I have the same thinking as all of you.
> 
> Seems like all Indo PDF members here have some kind of hidden telepathy. LOL



Maybe we should be more active in real politics, many bad policy taken because of multinational companies bribery, if we can change it... if taken successfully, this effort can potentially save money in hundreds trillion Rupiah..so we can realize @Zarvan noble dream in the real world and starts deploying hundreds jet fighters ..


----------



## nufix

*Indonesian Air Force's 1st Squadron on bombing excercise.*
credit photo: Ipenk 666 @JMP


----------



## MarveL

hence, dahlan iskan will be hard to win, since demokrat party been on anticlimax phase.


----------



## Zarvan

nufix said:


> *Indonesian Air Force's 1st Squadron on bombing excercise.*
> credit photo: Ipenk 666 @JMP


Man you have to use trainer jets to for bombing purpose you really need to focus on your Air Force


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> Man you have to use trainer jets to for bombing purpose you really need to focus on your Air Force



they ARE training, 

Anyway, there's no wrong in using Hawks for bombing missions, Jets like Hawks 209s were designed for light attack mission as well. Even the Hawks are capable for anti-ship role as they can be fitted with anti ship missile. Do not confuse yourself between trainer and light attack-trainer.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*PAL Indonesia Launches Fast Missile Vessel 60 Meters (KCR-60)*














> PT PAL Indonesia ( Persero ) launched the 60 meter Fast Ship Missile ( KCR - 60 ) . The warship is the first ship of the three ships ordered to meet the needs of the Navy . As the National Defense Industry Lead Integrator in the field of marine , PAL Indonesia continues to develop its ability to manufacture and ship Warship Commerce . This is evidenced by the production of the first ship of this as a result of the development of a variety of Fast Patrol Boats ( Fast Patrol Boat ) which has been produced before.
> 
> The launch event was attended by the first ship KASAL Logistics Assistant , Rear Admiral TNI general said Board of Senior Officer of the Navy Headquarters , Baranahan Kemhan , Eastern Fleet Command officials and the Navy . The following also attended the Board of Commissioners and management of PT PAL premises ( Persero ) as well as invitations and partners . After signing Boat launch event was followed a review of the production process vessel KCR 60 meters a second and a third , which has reached nearly 80 percent workmanship and 70 percent . According to Assistant Logistics KASAL , Rear Admiral TNI general said KCR 60 meters requirement is necessary because the ship will be relied upon to enhance the security and sovereignty of the Nation .
> 
> Next will be produced Ship size 105 Meters with a distinct advantage and will continuously improve the ability of the Nation " said Aslog KASAL . Quick Ship Missile is the work of the nation in an effort to improve the shipbuilding industry in the country that does not rely on external Product Ships .
> 
> President Director of PT PAL Indonesia ( Persero ) , Firman said Arifin in his speech several product excellence KCR 60 meters to be used in securing the borders of Indonesia. " The ship is entirely done by the nation under the guidance and supervision of the Navy Headquarters . ... PT PAL Indonesia ( Persero ) to work with the best that the products of the nation is not inferior to other imported products " he said .
> 
> Consistency PT PAL Indonesia ( Persero ) in support of national independence for the procurement of weapons systems and modernization of weapons systems continue to be improved . Both in the field of technology , facilities and human resources has had pride in creating products that play a role in creating security and dignity of the nation and the State Foreign Exchange savings.


PAL INDONESIA : : :

Ngambil dr Timawa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> Maybe we should be more active in real politics, many bad policy taken because of multinational companies bribery, if we can change it... if taken successfully, this effort can potentially save money in hundreds trillion Rupiah..so we can realize @Zarvan noble dream in the real world and starts deploying hundreds jet fighters ..


Mr you can make fun but reality is if any thing happens the way you are going even in next 10 to 20 years you can't defend yourself an air force with size of Singapore Air Force can wipe your Navy and Air Force out with in no time and also of Malaysia


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> Mr you can make fun but reality is if any thing happens the way you are going even in next 10 to 20 years you can't defend yourself an air force with size of Singapore Air Force can wipe your Navy and Air Force out with in no time and also of Malaysia



yeah as if we don't have any anti air defense system at all


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Mr you can make fun but reality is if any thing happens the way you are going even in next 10 to 20 years you can't defend yourself an air force with size of Singapore Air Force can wipe your Navy and Air Force out with in no time and also of Malaysia



I don't make fun of it, I really mean it, I just try to make it doesn't seems quite seriously. If we just comment here, we will not achieve anything. I am trying to do it in my real life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

nufix said:


> yeah as if we don't have any anti air defense system at all


Mr o really I didn't knew that you just opened my eyes Mr we have that too India also have that Singapore also have that China also have that still we all have hundred of fighter Jets and are developing and buying more and more


----------



## Gaber

Zarvan said:


> Mr you can make fun but reality is if any thing happens the way you are going even in next 10 to 20 years you can't defend yourself an air force with size of Singapore Air Force can wipe your Navy and Air Force out with in no time and also of Malaysia



Singapore is not threat for us, just burn few hectares of our forest is enough to cripple Its Air space....


----------



## Zarvan

Gaber said:


> Singapore is not threat for us, just burn few hectares of our forest is enough to cripple Its Air space....


Mr it was an example still be prepared Mr and you have nothing as such to counter their Air Force and their Air Force is enough to destroy all three of your Forces


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*RI prepares military protocols for disaster relief *
Fadli, The Jakarta Post, Batam | World | Sun, March 30 2014, 5:35 PM





World News





_Indonesian soldiers forcibly evacuate an elderly woman who refused to leave her house in Ngerangkah, Yogyakarta, Indonesia, despite the latest eruptions from Mount Merapi._

Indonesia was preparing a standard operating procedures (SOP) draft for disaster relief activities carried out by the military that would be proposed to become the SOP for ASEAN militaries in carrying out disaster relief activities, a senior minister said on Saturday afternoon.

Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Minister Djoko Suyanto said the SOP draft was near completion and was being field tested at the 2014 Multilateral Naval Exercise Komodo (MNEK) currently underway in the waters of the Anambas Islands, Batam and Natuna in Riau Islands province.

“After being evaluated, the Indonesian Navy will submit the SOP draft to the Indonesian Military [TNI] chief because it will also involve the Indonesian Army and Air Force,” Djoko said after officially opening the exercise at the Swiss Bel Harbour Bay hotel.

“The TNI chief will then submit the SOP draft to the defense minister to be discussed at the ASEAN Defense Minister Meeting [ADMM].”

He said it would be good for ASEAN to have such a protocol both internally and multinationally.

Djoko said the multilateral naval exercise gave Indonesia the opportunity to interact with various navies from around the world, with the main objective of improving humanitarian assistance and disaster relief.

“Many countries are interested in taking part, including Russia and the United States. They are interested because it is not really a political or security-related event,” he said.

“All efforts are channeled through humanitarian assistance. If we keep fostering such humanitarian operations, then we can have more cooperation in the future.”

Also attending the opening ceremony were Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro, National Police chief Gen. Sutarman, US Ambassador to Indonesia Robert O'Blake, Indian Ambassador Gurjit Singh, Vietnamese Ambassador Nguyen Xuan Thuy and naval chiefs from Brunei Darussalam and Malaysia.

Indonesian Navy chief of staff Adm. Marsetio said that the exercise was a non-war exercise initiated by Indonesia for the first time.

“Participants have come not only from ASEAN member countries but other countries are here also,” he said.

Marsetio said that 40 warships will set sail to three destinations in Jemaja, Anambas and Natun, where there will be a simulation of a natural disaster and an oil spill from off-shore rigs.

Some 28 warships with almost 4,500 personnel from 17 countries will take part in the exercise.

The participants are 10 ASEAN member countries and their partners, China, Japan, India, New Zealand, Russia, South Korea and the US.

During the opening ceremony, navy personnel from both Russia and the US were seen mingling with those from other countries, while there were no apparent tensions related to the Crimean issue.

Exercise training director Commodore Amrullah Octavian told The Jakarta Post that while both countries did differ on the Crimean issue, the differences were set aside during the Komodo exercise.

“There is no American resistance with regard to Russia’s participation in the exercise because the exercise was planned a year-and-a-half ago while the Crimean issue emerged only last month,” he said.

The Indonesian Navy Information Office asked journalists covering the exercise not to interview participants and ask questions unrelated to the exercise. Journalists were only allowed to interview officers from the Indonesian Navy.

Separately, the United States Embassy in Jakarta expressed its concern over Russia’s participation in the exercise.

"The US congratulates Indonesia on hosting its largest-ever multinational naval exercise with 12 participating nations and 6 observers. Exercise Komodo marks an important effort to coordinate multilateral disaster response capabilities in the world's most disaster-prone region,” US Embassy press attaché Troy Pederson said Saturday in an email sent to the Post.

“The US appreciated Foreign Minister Natalegawa's public comments in support of Ukraine's territorial integrity and sovereignty and its vote in favor of the UNGA resolution condemning Russia's actions in Ukraine.

“Since the United States has suspended routine military activities with Russia, we expressed our concerns about Russia's military participation in exercise Komodo.

“Indonesia explained this is a strictly humanitarian exercise. We also note that a lower level Russian commander led Russia's participation than the three star who was expected." (nvn)

RI prepares military protocols for disaster relief | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> Mr o really I didn't knew that you just opened my eyes Mr we have that too India also have that Singapore also have that China also have that still we all have hundred of fighter Jets and are developing and buying more and more



Anti-air defense works for defense. As for Singapore, the attacker in your scenario, has indeed an anti-air defense, but as an attacker, they rely on their strenght to take an offensive, that means they rely not on their anti-air defense.

look I appreciate your concern, but it seems to us, your concern is now like cheapening us. Moreover, you have been asking this multiple times. Your repeating question sounds like asking "When is Pakistani economy gonna hit at least 300 billion to counter India? with that economy of yours, you wouldn't be able to withstand a long massive war, even with India. India has almost 2 trillion you know and their economy growth is faster than Pakistan's." That question shows our concern about Pakistan, but what happens when we ask that too many times? Now is the time for you to think that analogy.


----------



## Zarvan

nufix said:


> Anti-air defense works for defense. As for Singapore, the attacker in your scenario, has indeed an anti-air defense, but as an attacker, they rely on their strenght to take an offensive, that means they rely not on their anti-air defense.
> 
> look I appreciate your concern, but it seems to us, your concern is now like cheapening us. Moreover, you have been asking this multiple times. Your repeating question sounds like asking "When is Pakistani economy gonna hit at least 300 billion to counter India? with that economy of yours, you wouldn't be able to withstand a long massive war, even with India. India has almost 2 trillion you know and their economy growth is faster than Pakistan's." That question shows our concern about Pakistan, but what happens when we ask that too many times? Now is the time for you to think that analogy.


Mr because I am concerned you two countries specially Indonesia despite being better economy than ours and also of Malaysia you haven't worked on your Forces specially Air Force learn from Ukraine if you are not strong how much peace you have in the region all of a sudden the most powerful in your area or even from outside your area can decide to attack you and you would have nothing to do only see your self destroyed


----------



## katarabhumi

Zarvan said:


> Mr because I am concerned you two countries specially Indonesia despite being better economy than ours and also of Malaysia you haven't worked on your Forces specially Air Force learn from Ukraine if you are not strong how much peace you have in the region all of a sudden the most powerful in your area or even from outside your area can decide to attack you and you would have nothing to do only see your self destroyed



We may not possess the most sophisticated tools around but we are not that weak of a nation. You are very wrong to assume the attacker will have it easy subduing us just because their tools are better.
Throughout history, we've successfully kicked the invaders out of our land even when their weapons are far more superior than ours.

But.. I hope this will put you at ease.

A fresh news. *Indonesian Air Force is expecting 4.5 gen jets. *The candidates are in* blue.*

The news (Sorry, can't find the English version) :



> *TNI AU tunggu pesawat tempur generasi 4,5*
> _31 Maret 2014_
> 
> Yogyakarta (ANTARA News) - Peremajaan dan modernisasi arsenal perang TNI AU terus dilakukan, di antaranya pesawat tempur pengganti F-5E/F _Tiger II_ yang sekarang tergabung di Skuadron Udara 14, yang berasal dari generasi 4,5 atau 4,5++.
> 
> Di antara kontestan yang telah masuk ke dalam daftar pasti pengajuan adalah *Sukhoi Su-35 Flanker E (Rusia), JAS-39 Gripen (Swedia), Dassault F1 Rafale (France), dan Boeing-McDonnel Douglas F/A-18E/F Super Hornet (US)*. Pengadaan arsenal baru TNI AU itu sesuai Perencanaan Strategis Pertahanan Indonesia Tahap III.
> 
> "Kami masih menunggu evaluasi dari Kementerian Pertahanan dan Markas Besar TNI. Jika ditanya, kami menginginkan generasi 4,5," kata Kepala Dinas Penerangan TNI AU, Marsekal Pertama TNI Hadi Tjahjanto, di Yogyakarta, Minggu.
> 
> F-5E/F _Tiger II_ didatangkan langsung dari pabriknya di Amerika Serikat pada awal dasawarsa '80-an, dengan skema pembelian_foreign military sales_.
> 
> TNI AU saat itu adalah pengguna perdana _Tiger II_di ASEAN dengan kekuatan satu skuadron udara penuh (16 unit).
> 
> Angkatan Udara Kerajaan Thailand menjadi negara kedua, yang malah membeli lebih banyak lagi _Tiger II_ itu, dan mengembangkan kemampuan pesawat tempur kelas interseptor itu.
> 
> TNI AU sebetulnya bukan tidak mengembangkan kemampuan dan usia pakai F-5EF Tiger II itu, karena sempat ada _Program MACAN_ yang diluncurkan pada akhir dasawarsa '90-an.
> 
> Selain Thailand, Angkatan Udara Iran secara sempurna bisa mengembangkan _Tiger II_ mereka.
> 
> Dassault F1 _Rafale_ merupakan pesawat terbang tempur bermesin ganda dengan rancangan unik di dunia, berkelas multi peran --Prancis menyebut ini sebagai _omnirole capability_-- termasuk_reconnaissance_ dan _surveillance_ hingga kemampuan meluncurkan bom nuklir.
> 
> Dikembangkan dalam hanya tiga varian (B,C, dan M), komonalitas dan kompatibilitas serta kemudahan perawatan plus pengoperasian menjadi nilai tambah pesawat tempur bersayap delta dengan sayap kanard di depan bawah kokpit.
> 
> Sistem avionika dan penginderaan serta persenjataannya memakai teknologi kelas paling canggih di kelasnya, di antaranya integrasi sistem dengan pusat pengendali dan sesama penempur di udara.
> 
> Adapun JAS-39 _Gripen_ bersayap delta buatan SAAB Swedia, diketahui memiliki kemampuan tempur multiguna-interseptor berkecepatan di atas 2 _Mach_, dengan teknologi terkini dan menjadi salah satu arsenal andalan NATO.
> 
> JAS-39 _Gripen_ merupakan penyempurnaan JAS-35 _Vigen _dan JAS-37-_Drakken_, dan bisa menjadi pamungkas dalam superioritas udara dari Swedia yang dikenal dengan produk-produk berkualitas tinggi itu.
> 
> Angkatan Udara Kerajaan Thailand menjadi pengguna perdana JAS-39 _Gripen_ ini di ASEAN, sementara di dunia telah dipergunakan Angkatan Udara Kerajaan Swedia, Angkatan Udara Afrika Selatan, dan Angkatan Udara Hungaria.
> 
> Sementara Boeing F/A-18E/F _Super Hornet_ adalah pesawat tempur bermesin ganda yang didedikasikan untuk bertempur secara multiperan.
> 
> Dia juga dipergunakan di Angkatan Udara Singapura, yang diimbuhi teknologi lebih canggih ketimbang versi ekspor lain dari pabrikannya.
> 
> Sukhoi Su-35 _Flanker E_ buatan _Komsomolsk-on-Amur Aircraft Production Association_ adalah pengembangan dari Su-27 _Flanker_ yang ditingkatkan manuverabilitasnya dari kokpit berkursi tunggalnya dan bermesin jauh lebih kuat dari pendahulunya.
> 
> Pertama kali mengudara pada 1988, Angkatan Udara Rusia memakai Su-35 _Flanker E_ (semula dikenal sebagai Su-27M) tim aerobatik mereka, _Vityyasii Ruskiyii_ (Ksatria Rusia), menggantikan MiG-29.
> 
> TNI AU sudah sangat akrab dengan sistem Su-27 _Flanker_ ini karena telah memiliki satu skuadron udara berisikan mereka, yaitu Skuadron Udara 11, yang berpangkalan di Pangkalan Udara Utama Hasanuddin, Makasssar.
> 
> _Editor: Aditia Maruli_
> *
> TNI AU tunggu pesawat tempur generasi 4,5 - ANTARA News*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*PT Len to develop new CMS for Indonesian warships*
Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Navy International

The Indonesian government has asked state-owned electronics company PT Len to develop a suite of next-generation combat management systems (CMS) for Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) warships.

Indonesian Deputy Defence Minister Sjafrie Sjamsuddin revealed the plan during a visit to a PT Pindad facility in Bandung, West Java, on 26 March.

The minister was visiting the facility to survey progress in the AMX-13 light tank retrofit programme. PT Pindad, another state-owned defence enterprise, was awarded a contract in 2011 to upgrade the Indonesian Army's (TNI-AD's) light tanks.

"We have been evaluating the role of PT Len in the development of a CMS," said the minister.

more at
PT Len to develop new CMS for Indonesian warships - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Indonesia and Indonesians are awesome 

That's all I have to say

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

Indos said:


> Yup, I think Dahlan can win Democrat convention, he will become democrat presidential candidate. By the way, our friend @al-Hasani is banned for the first time....  I hope it is not permanent ...



A Bangladeshi low IQ individual was testing my nerves repeatedly. Nice to see you as an PDF Think Thank Analyst. Hope everything is well.

Keep the news coming.


----------



## Indos

al-Hasani said:


> A Bangladeshi low IQ individual was testing my nerves repeatedly. Nice to see you as an PDF Think Thank Analyst. Hope everything is well.
> 
> Keep the news coming.



Good to see you back,

Yup, I also fought him in the same thread where you get banned from...I think you should leave him away. I am here to test my self in debating and conversing with some knowledgeable people around PDF and always leave the non-knowledgeable and hard stones ones in never-ending debate. Leaving them can improve our emotional strength though ...

Oya, I hope you see my post when I debated with Hazlan Haider, (Islam History thread/ first page in my posting blog), maybe you can get something form it.

Yup, I get a good rank now...  but there are so many good poster as well, including you. Yeah, everything is well, but this year can be quite challenging in term of my business, fortunately I like big challenge...... , and I hope ALLAH helps me.

I also hope you can complete your study as soon as possible .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

*Indonesia to station Su-27, Su-30s on South China Sea islands*

*




*​
The Indonesian Air Force (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara, TNI-AU) is planning to upgrade its airbase at Ranai on Riau Island so it can be used by Sukhoi Su-27 and Su-30 fighter aircraft, the base's commander said on 27 March.

Lieutenant Colonel Andri Gandy also revealed that upgrade work had recently been completed at the airbase, including the installation of runway lights, taxiway lights and integrated radar. The TNI-AU also plans to extend the length of the runway, which is currently 2.5 km long.

The new facilities will include hangars on the western part of the airbase and are being installed with the long-term goal of permanently deploying a squadron of Sukhoi fighter aircraft on the Natuna Islands.

The TNI-AU operates a mix of Su-27SK and Su-30MKs, with additional orders expected. The aircraft would join four Boeing AH-64E Apache attack helicopters - a deployment that was separately announced on the same day by Indonesian Army (TNI-AD) Chief of Staff General Budiman.

Fajru Zaini, Indonesia's deputy coordinating minister for politics, law and peace, described the prospective Sukhoi deployment to Natuna as being a part of Jakarta's aim to develop a 'Minimum Essential Force (MEF)'. The concept, introduced by President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono in 2005, aims to establish the nature and minimum scale of military capabilities that Indonesia should seek to deploy in response to a strategic threat.

On 28 February _IHS Jane's_ reported on Indonesian Armed Forces plans to expand its presence in the area as a counter to instability in the South China Sea. The Natuna Islands, with a total land area of 2,631 km 2 , sit on Indonesia's maritime borders with Brunei, Malaysia, and Vietnam at the southern tip of the South China Sea.

Although Indonesia is not involved in the ongoing territorial disputes in the South China Sea over the Paracel and Spratly islands, Beijing's declared 'nine-dashed-line' overlaps with Jakarta's claim to an exclusive economic zone (EEZ) in the Natuna Islands region. The Natuna Sea has one of the world's largest gas fields, containing an estimated 46 trillion ft 3 (1.3 trillion m 3 ) of natural gas and condensates. The nine-dashed line is a demarcation used by China to define its claims to parts of the South China Sea.

Indonesia to station Su-27, Su-30s on South China Sea islands - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*PT Len Investing For Starstreak Missile Systems and Photovoltaic Technology*





_PT Len will work together with Thales for Starstreak missile system integration ( photo: Defense Update )_

*PT Len Industry Throws Hundreds of Billions of Rupiah*

Investing has become one of the options to continue to boost the performance and the performance of the company . PT Len Industry ( limited) is ready to invest big in this year.

" Right. This year , we are ready to invest . Its value , Rp 176 billion . The investment to build a plant that is integrated with the missile defense system Star Streak . It deals with the defense industrial cooperation with France , Thales , "said President Director of PT Len Industri , Abraham Mose , on the sidelines of the Business Transformation PT Len Industry at Harris Hotel Bandung , Friday ( 28/02/2014 ) .

Abraham expressed , the construction of the installation located in Subang on an area of 10 acres . According to him , the presence of LEN installation titled Techno Park also has other benefits , which increase the production capacity of solar modules , which are a source of renewable energy . " The capacity rose to 30 MWP . Previously , 10 MWP ,

" he said .Besides in Subang , he said , it also invests heavily in Kupang , Nusa Tenggara . In Kupang , Abraham added , it invested about USD 130 billion . The investment to produce solar power as an energy source . In the province , PT Len has established a long-term contract , for 20 years . " That is a provider of solar power , " he said .





_Len Techno Park ( Image : Len )_

Andra Y Agussalam , Finance Director of PT Len Industri , adding , it also can support the development of plans and projections of the SOE agency business . In 2013 , he stated , it was before the audit record revenue of Rp 2.06 trillion . That figure , he said , stem from the sale of some products .

" The highest which is the railway transportation . Sales valued at Rp 1.34 trillion . Then , Navigation worth Rp 434.9 billion . Then renewable energy , amounting to Rp 263.7 billion . Furthermore , Information and Communication Technology of Rp 123.9 billion , " he said .

This year , said Andra , it projects a net profit growth of 15 percent . During 2013 , he continued , PT Len net profit of Rp 71 billion . That figure , he explained, 8 percent higher than the actual 2012."

Our target this year to Rp 2.3 trillion, with net profit of Rp 78 billion to Rp 79 billion , " said Andra .( Jabar Today)

*Indonesia’s Sritex Posts 35% Growth in Profit*
By Vanesha Manuturi on 08:57 pm Apr 02, 2014
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: earnings, garment




*Jakarta.* Sri Rejeki Isman, one of the nation’s leading garment manufacturers, posted strong profit growth last year on rising sales.

The Solo-based company said in a filing to the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) on Wednesday that net income had risen by 35 percent to Rp 309.6 billion ($27 million) from the year before.

Total sales grew 24.3 percent to Rp 5.72 trillion last year.

The company, commonly known as Sritex, suffered from a widening foreign exchange loss due to a sharp depreciation of the rupiah against the dollar. Its foreign exchange loss widened to Rp 121.7 billion last year, compared with Rp 19.4 billion a year earlier.

Strong demand has helped Sritex record rising sales in the domestic market. Its domestic sales surged 121 percent to Rp 1.62 trillion last year compared with the year before.

Global sales also skyrocketed as orders from other Asian and European countries grew 23 percent and 46 percent respectively.

Sales to the United States and countries in South America rose 4.32 percent last year, while sales to African countries grew by 88 percent. On the other hand, sales to the United Arab Emirates were halved last year.

Sritex manufactures and distributes garments to more than 30 countries around the world. The textile company has attracted big-name retailers including Zara, Uniqlo, H&M, Gymboree, and WalMart.

Sritex was established in 1996 by H.M. Lukminto and Iwan Lukminto as a traditional trading company in Solo, Central Java. The company now owns a 50-hectare garment plant comprising nine spinning plants, three weaving plants, three dyeing/printing plants, and seven garment plants in the city.

The rupiah, which was traded at 11,303 against the US dollar on Wednesday, depreciated by 26 percent against the greenback last year, making it the worst performing currency in the Asia-Pacific region.

Sritex, which made its trading debut last year, raised Rp 2.2 trillion from its initial public offering last June.

Shares of the company fell 2.71 percent to Rp 215 on the IDX on Wednesday, in line with a slight decline of the main stock gauge.

Sritex’s main competitor, Pan Brothers, also reported a 41 percent increase in net income to $10.6 million last year from the year before.

Its sales climbed 19 percent to $340 million.

Pan Brothers currently has 10 plants in various locations on Java island.

Indonesia's Sritex Posts 35% Growth in Profit - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nufix

*Indonesian Army's Leopard Tank in new Camo


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia military worries over Asia arms race, territorial tensions*
By Kanupriya Kapoor and Jonathan Thatcher

JAKARTA Thu Apr 3, 2014 2:53am EDT

(Reuters) - Indonesia's military is concerned that a rebalancing of power in the Asia-Pacific is driving an arms race in the region and that increasingly tetchy territorial disputes could trigger conflict, its armed forces chief said.

In an interview with Reuters, military commander Moeldoko did not single out China for criticism, but his comments are the latest from regional officials that suggest there are growing fears over China's assertiveness and military modernization.

"We are definitely worried because there is a trend happening in the region right now and that is an arms race, between ASEAN (the Association of Southeast Asian Nations) countries themselves and between major powers," he said late on Wednesday.

According to IHS Jane's, a defense publisher, the Asia-Pacific region is the only part of the world to see military spending grow steadily since 2008.

China is believed to have more than quadrupled its military spending since 2000 and by 2015 is expected to be outspending Britain, France and Germany combined. Even with Chinese spending stripped out, the rest of the Asia-Pacific region is seen overtaking the whole of Western Europe by the same date.

Moeldoko said it was important that what he called a rebalancing of power in Asia as well as efforts by the United States to step up its military presence in the region did not create "provocations".

He also said the Indonesian military was constantly assessing the risk to the country's oil- and gas-rich Natuna Islands close to an area of the South China Sea claimed by Beijing but insisted that Jakarta remained neutral in the conflicting claims over sovereignty in the region.

"We always need to evaluate the forces that are deployed in and around the Natuna region. We have to consider any spillover that emerges which we will have to deal with," he said.

The Natuna Islands lie close to China's so-called nine-dash-line, which Beijing uses on its official maps to display its claim to 90 percent of the South China Sea. The Philippines, Vietnam, Malaysia, Brunei and Taiwan also claim parts of the potentially resource rich waters.

Indonesia has long played a neutral role and sought to mediate in the disputes, although it has openly criticized China's hard-nosed approach for inflaming regional tension.

China's Foreign Ministry issued a statement on Wednesday saying Beijing had no dispute with Jakarta over the Natuna Islands in response to some reports that a row might be brewing.

*CRYSTAL CLEAR*

That was a view backed by Indonesian Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa.

"It must be made crystal clear that between Indonesia and China there are no outstanding or overlapping maritime territorial disputes," he told Reuters on Thursday.

However, Indonesia has been asking for clarification through the United Nations since 2010 of the legal basis for China's nine-dash line, a set of dashes on Chinese maps that stretch deep into the heart of maritime Southeast Asia.

Natalegawa said Indonesia had "inferred" from China that the line did not cross Indonesian territory.

The 56-year-old Moeldoko, named armed forces chief last August, went to Beijing in February for talks with China's military.

"We're not focused particularly on China's developments but we see there is a dispute in that region. And from that dispute we should anticipate or look at the future prospects in the region, and that is a part of our calculations.

"I explained (to my Chinese counterpart) that we are a sovereign country, we will protect our territory, and we will do whatever is necessary to protect our sovereignty. They understand that," he said.

(Additional reporting by Ben Blanchard in Beijing; Editing by Dean Yates)

Indonesia military worries over Asia arms race, territorial tensions| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wahhab2701

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *PT Len Investing For Starstreak Missile Systems and Photovoltaic Technology*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _PT Len will work together with Thales for Starstreak missile system integration ( photo: Defense Update )_
> 
> *PT Len Industry Throws Hundreds of Billions of Rupiah*
> 
> Investing has become one of the options to continue to boost the performance and the performance of the company . PT Len Industry ( limited) is ready to invest big in this year.
> 
> " Right. This year , we are ready to invest . Its value , Rp 176 billion . The investment to build a plant that is integrated with the missile defense system Star Streak . It deals with the defense industrial cooperation with France , Thales , "said President Director of PT Len Industri , Abraham Mose , on the sidelines of the Business Transformation PT Len Industry at Harris Hotel Bandung , Friday ( 28/02/2014 ) .
> 
> Abraham expressed , the construction of the installation located in Subang on an area of 10 acres . According to him , the presence of LEN installation titled Techno Park also has other benefits , which increase the production capacity of solar modules , which are a source of renewable energy . " The capacity rose to 30 MWP . Previously , 10 MWP ,
> 
> " he said .Besides in Subang , he said , it also invests heavily in Kupang , Nusa Tenggara . In Kupang , Abraham added , it invested about *USD* 130 *billion* . The investment to produce solar power as an energy source . In the province , PT Len has established a long-term contract , for 20 years . " That is a provider of solar power , " he said .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Len Techno Park ( Image : Len )_
> 
> Andra Y Agussalam , Finance Director of PT Len Industri , adding , it also can support the development of plans and projections of the SOE agency business . In 2013 , he stated , it was before the audit record revenue of Rp 2.06 trillion . That figure , he said , stem from the sale of some products .
> 
> " The highest which is the railway transportation . Sales valued at Rp 1.34 trillion . Then , Navigation worth Rp 434.9 billion . Then renewable energy , amounting to Rp 263.7 billion . Furthermore , Information and Communication Technology of Rp 123.9 billion , " he said .
> 
> This year , said Andra , it projects a net profit growth of 15 percent . During 2013 , he continued , PT Len net profit of Rp 71 billion . That figure , he explained, 8 percent higher than the actual 2012."
> 
> Our target this year to Rp 2.3 trillion, with net profit of Rp 78 billion to Rp 79 billion , " said Andra .( Jabar Today)
> 
> *Indonesia’s Sritex Posts 35% Growth in Profit*
> By Vanesha Manuturi on 08:57 pm Apr 02, 2014
> Category Business, Corporate News
> Tags: earnings, garment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta.* Sri Rejeki Isman, one of the nation’s leading garment manufacturers, posted strong profit growth last year on rising sales.
> 
> The Solo-based company said in a filing to the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) on Wednesday that net income had risen by 35 percent to Rp 309.6 billion ($27 million) from the year before.
> 
> Total sales grew 24.3 percent to Rp 5.72 trillion last year.
> 
> The company, commonly known as Sritex, suffered from a widening foreign exchange loss due to a sharp depreciation of the rupiah against the dollar. Its foreign exchange loss widened to Rp 121.7 billion last year, compared with Rp 19.4 billion a year earlier.
> 
> Strong demand has helped Sritex record rising sales in the domestic market. Its domestic sales surged 121 percent to Rp 1.62 trillion last year compared with the year before.
> 
> Global sales also skyrocketed as orders from other Asian and European countries grew 23 percent and 46 percent respectively.
> 
> Sales to the United States and countries in South America rose 4.32 percent last year, while sales to African countries grew by 88 percent. On the other hand, sales to the United Arab Emirates were halved last year.
> 
> Sritex manufactures and distributes garments to more than 30 countries around the world. The textile company has attracted big-name retailers including Zara, Uniqlo, H&M, Gymboree, and WalMart.
> 
> Sritex was established in 1996 by H.M. Lukminto and Iwan Lukminto as a traditional trading company in Solo, Central Java. The company now owns a 50-hectare garment plant comprising nine spinning plants, three weaving plants, three dyeing/printing plants, and seven garment plants in the city.
> 
> The rupiah, which was traded at 11,303 against the US dollar on Wednesday, depreciated by 26 percent against the greenback last year, making it the worst performing currency in the Asia-Pacific region.
> 
> Sritex, which made its trading debut last year, raised Rp 2.2 trillion from its initial public offering last June.
> 
> Shares of the company fell 2.71 percent to Rp 215 on the IDX on Wednesday, in line with a slight decline of the main stock gauge.
> 
> Sritex’s main competitor, Pan Brothers, also reported a 41 percent increase in net income to $10.6 million last year from the year before.
> 
> Its sales climbed 19 percent to $340 million.
> 
> Pan Brothers currently has 10 plants in various locations on Java island.
> 
> Indonesia's Sritex Posts 35% Growth in Profit - The Jakarta Globe


PT LEN investing 130 billions USD for solar power??? It seems to be typo.


----------



## MarveL

Kaan said:


> *Indonesia to station Su-27, Su-30s on South China Sea islands*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​


*Air Platforms*
*Indonesia to deploy four Apache helicopters on Natuna Islands, begins pilot training*
_Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Navy International
_





Jakarta will deploy half its incoming fleet of Boeing AH-64E Apache attack helicopters on the Natuna Islands. The matter was revealed by Indonesian Army (TNI-AD) Chief of Staff General Budiman during his visit to an army base in Semarang, Central Java on 27 March.

Indonesia is currently awaiting the delivery of eight Apache attack helicopters purchased from the US in 2013 for USD500 million. Though the aircraft are scheduled to arrive in 2017, Gen Budiman indicated that TNI-AD has already begun pilot training.

With half the Apache fleet to be deployed on the Natuna Islands, the remaining four aircraft will be stationed at an undisclosed location in Jakarta.

The Natuna Islands sit on Indonesia's maritime borders with Brunei, Malaysia, and Vietnam at the southern tip of the South China Sea. Although Indonesia is not among the states disputing ownership of South China Sea islands, Beijing's 'nine-dotted-line' claim overlaps with Jakarta's push for its exclusive economic zone (EEZ) in the Natuna Islands region.

IHS Jane's reported on 28 February 2014 that the Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) will deploy additional assets in waters off the Natuna Islands in Riau province as a pre-emptive measure against instability in the South China Sea.


Indonesia to deploy four Apache helicopters on Natuna Islands, begins pilot training - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesian made NBO-105 dan Bell 412 Simulator *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

Army Chief of Staff Gen. Budiman stated 18 units or a battalion of 155 mm caliber cannon from South Korea has arrived in Indonesia.


Jumat, 04 April 2014
*18 meriam 155 mm buatan korsel tiba*
*



*

Makassar (MI) : Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat Jenderal TNI Budiman menyatakan 18 unit atau satu batalyon meriam kaliber 155 mm asal Korea Selatan sudah tiba di Indonesia.

"Ke-18 unit atau satu batalyon meriam 155 mm asal Korea Selatan itu sudah datang. Rencananya, alutsista akan datang secara berangsur-angsur hingga September 2014," katanya setelah membuka Kejurnas Karate Piala Kasad di Gedung Celebes Convention Centre (CCC) Makassar, Jumat.

Lulusan terbaik AKABRI Darat 1978 itu menjelaskan TNI juga menjadwalkan untuk mengambil hasil riset terkait alutsista (alat utama sistem persenjataan) yang merupakan kerja sama TNI dan perguruan tinggi di Indonesia.

"Melalui kerja sama ini membuat Indonesia tidak lagi tergantung dengan negara lain dalam hal persenjataan," katanya.

Terkait hasil riset yang dilakukan tersebut, kata dia, akan diumumkan ke masyarakat luas.

"Senin nanti kita berencana mengambil hasil riset yang dilakukan tim kami bersama pihak perguruan tinggi, kemudian kami mengumumkan hasilnya," jelasnya.

Sebelumnya, Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Moeldoko saat berkunjung ke Makassar pada beberapa waktu lalu menyatakan pihaknya sedang menjajaki kemungkikan penambahan armada kapal selam jenis Kilo Class asal Rusia demi memperkuat pertahanan perairan Indonesia.
"Saat ini, kami masih dalam penjajakan dan sedang dikalkulasi. Jika kapal selam kilo class ini bisa kita datangkan maka tentu luar biasa. Kapal selam ini memiliki kemampuan dalam menembakkan rudal yang sangat jauh," ujarnya.

Kapal selam buatan Rusia ini kabarnya memiliki keunggulan pada teknologi peluru kendalinya. Kapal selam dengan nama Kiloklav ini mampu menembak hingga 300-400 km dari subsurface hingga surface.
Selain kapal selam dari Rusia, TNI juga akan mendatangkan tiga kapal selam dari Korea Selatan. Kehadiran tiga kapal selam itu akan melengkapi kapal selam yang ada sebelumnya.

Saat ini, Indonesia dikabarkan hanya memiliki dua kapal selam, salah satunya berasal dari Jerman dengan tipe 209 class. Sementara yang lainnya juga berasal dari Korea dengan tipe hampir serupa dengan 209 class.
Kapal selam tersebut telah mengalami modify combat management system sehingga memiliki daya pukul yang lebih kuat.

Bukan itu saja, TNI juga masih menunggu kedatangan heli Apache dari Amerika. Heli jenis ini dikatakan hanya dimiliki beberapa negara, termasuk Amerika dan Singapura. Selain itu adapula tank Leopard yang dinilai masih salah satu yang terbaik.
Indonesia juga berencana mendatangkan peralatan penangkal serangan udara yang berasal dari Prancis dan Inggris.
Jenderal TNI Moeldoko juga memiliki keinginan tidak hanya mempunyai pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-30, namun jenis terbaru Sukhoi SU-35.

Sumber : ANTARA

18 meriam 155 mm buatan korsel tiba - ANTARA News


----------



## Zarvan

MarveL said:


> Army Chief of Staff Gen. Budiman stated 18 units or a battalion of 155 mm caliber cannon from South Korea has arrived in Indonesia.
> 
> 
> Jumat, 04 April 2014
> *18 meriam 155 mm buatan korsel tiba*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Makassar (MI) : Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat Jenderal TNI Budiman menyatakan 18 unit atau satu batalyon meriam kaliber 155 mm asal Korea Selatan sudah tiba di Indonesia.
> 
> "Ke-18 unit atau satu batalyon meriam 155 mm asal Korea Selatan itu sudah datang. Rencananya, alutsista akan datang secara berangsur-angsur hingga September 2014," katanya setelah membuka Kejurnas Karate Piala Kasad di Gedung Celebes Convention Centre (CCC) Makassar, Jumat.
> 
> Lulusan terbaik AKABRI Darat 1978 itu menjelaskan TNI juga menjadwalkan untuk mengambil hasil riset terkait alutsista (alat utama sistem persenjataan) yang merupakan kerja sama TNI dan perguruan tinggi di Indonesia.
> 
> "Melalui kerja sama ini membuat Indonesia tidak lagi tergantung dengan negara lain dalam hal persenjataan," katanya.
> 
> Terkait hasil riset yang dilakukan tersebut, kata dia, akan diumumkan ke masyarakat luas.
> 
> "Senin nanti kita berencana mengambil hasil riset yang dilakukan tim kami bersama pihak perguruan tinggi, kemudian kami mengumumkan hasilnya," jelasnya.
> 
> Sebelumnya, Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Moeldoko saat berkunjung ke Makassar pada beberapa waktu lalu menyatakan pihaknya sedang menjajaki kemungkikan penambahan armada kapal selam jenis Kilo Class asal Rusia demi memperkuat pertahanan perairan Indonesia.
> "Saat ini, kami masih dalam penjajakan dan sedang dikalkulasi. Jika kapal selam kilo class ini bisa kita datangkan maka tentu luar biasa. Kapal selam ini memiliki kemampuan dalam menembakkan rudal yang sangat jauh," ujarnya.
> 
> Kapal selam buatan Rusia ini kabarnya memiliki keunggulan pada teknologi peluru kendalinya. Kapal selam dengan nama Kiloklav ini mampu menembak hingga 300-400 km dari subsurface hingga surface.
> Selain kapal selam dari Rusia, TNI juga akan mendatangkan tiga kapal selam dari Korea Selatan. Kehadiran tiga kapal selam itu akan melengkapi kapal selam yang ada sebelumnya.
> 
> Saat ini, Indonesia dikabarkan hanya memiliki dua kapal selam, salah satunya berasal dari Jerman dengan tipe 209 class. Sementara yang lainnya juga berasal dari Korea dengan tipe hampir serupa dengan 209 class.
> Kapal selam tersebut telah mengalami modify combat management system sehingga memiliki daya pukul yang lebih kuat.
> 
> Bukan itu saja, TNI juga masih menunggu kedatangan heli Apache dari Amerika. Heli jenis ini dikatakan hanya dimiliki beberapa negara, termasuk Amerika dan Singapura. Selain itu adapula tank Leopard yang dinilai masih salah satu yang terbaik.
> Indonesia juga berencana mendatangkan peralatan penangkal serangan udara yang berasal dari Prancis dan Inggris.
> Jenderal TNI Moeldoko juga memiliki keinginan tidak hanya mempunyai pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-30, namun jenis terbaru Sukhoi SU-35.
> 
> Sumber : ANTARA
> 
> 18 meriam 155 mm buatan korsel tiba - ANTARA News


Translate it in English


----------



## katarabhumi

Zarvan said:


> Translate it in English



in short, 

- New 18 cannons caliber 155 mm has arrived from South Korea. 
- New armaments (from procurement deal before 2014) will arrive one by one until September 2014.
- TNI will strengthening joint research of weaponry with local universities.
- TNI is expecting Kilo class submarines, no further details yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reviewer21

Impressive BTW i am curious to know, Do Indonesia also manufacture and export their own arms?


----------



## MarveL

* The Challenge - Gadir & the Indonesians
*





Gadir Hamed never imagined the kind of experience awaiting her when joining UNIFIL's Indonesian Battalion for a one day tour de force.

Her day included not just one, but two vehicle patrols, one with the Lebanese Armed Forces, the other along the Blue Line; a unique Smart Car for school children; an incredible banquet of Indonesian food; a huge Indonesian cultural event with hundreds of performers and much much more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Reviewer21 said:


> Impressive BTW i am curious to know, Do Indonesia also manufacture and export their own arms?



Yes.. though we still a small to middle player in terms of international arm trading business.

We have many companies involved in military business. The biggest three are state owned companies (BUMN). They are *PT. PAL*, *PT. PINDAD*, and *PT. DI*.



> *PT. PAL* specialize in ship building.
> more :
> PAL INDONESIA : : :
> Makassar-class landing platform dock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> PT PAL has recently won contract from Philippine for 2 LPD 125 m





> *PT. PINDAD* specialize in firearms and armored vehicles.
> more :
> Pindad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> PT PINDAD has produced guns and armored vehicles for Indonesian army and police. Currently developing medium tanks for Indonesian army.





> *PT. DI (Indonesian Aerospace)* specialize in aircrafts manufacturing.
> more :
> Indonesian Aerospace - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Currently in joint development with *Korean Aerospace* for 4.5 gen fighter aircraft called KFX/IFX.




Other notable names are :
- *PT. LEN* (State owned - defense electronics and radar)
- *Lundin North Sea Boats* (Private owned - ship building)
- *Palindo Marine Shipyard* (Private owned - ship building)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reviewer21

katarabhumi said:


> Yes.. though we still a small to middle player in terms of international arm trading business.
> 
> We have many companies involved in military business. The biggest three are state owned companies (BUMN). They are *PT. PAL*, *PT. PINDAD*, and *PT. DI*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other notable names are :
> - *PT. LEN* (State owned - defense electronics and radar)
> - *Lundin North Sea Boats* (Private owned - ship building)
> - *Palindo Marine Shipyard* (Private owned - ship building)


Indonesia is doing very well, considering it's size. Thank You 



katarabhumi said:


> Makassar-class landing platform dock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Hey it shows, it's of Daewoo of SK.

@katarabhumi Actually i meant full indigenous firms. Like they have their own design and manufacturing.


----------



## katarabhumi

Reviewer21 said:


> Indonesia is doing very well, considering it's size. Thank You
> 
> 
> Hey it shows, it's of Daewoo of SK.
> 
> @katarabhumi Actually i meant full indigenous firms. Like they have their own design and manufacturing.



Makassar Class was a joint project with Daewoo/Daesun SK.. a learning project for PAL to be exact..
There are 4 ships all.. first 2 was built in Korea, the last 2 was built by PT. PAL in Indonesia with assistance from Daesun.
PT. PAL have years of experience in building merchant/tanker ships up to 50.000 DWT but lack the experience to build large size strategic military ship. The Makassar class project was the _learning process_ for PT. PAL building large navy ship.

The new LPD 125 m ordered by Philippine is designed and will be manufactured by PT. PAL in its own shipyard in Surabaya, Indonesia.

PT. PAL's LPD design for Philippine Navy.







Another domestic shipbuilder, *Lundin North Sea Boats* came out with their own design and built a trimaran stealth missile ship named _*KRI Klewang*_, the first of its class.. but unfortunately the ship had an accident and was heavily burned before they handed it over to Indonesian Navy. Replacement ship is currently in process.

North Sea Boats - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Navy vessel catches fire in Banyuwangi | The Jakarta Post

Overall, we are still in learning stage.. Right now, 3 of our biggest arms manufacturer (PINDAD, PAL, DI) are in joint development with (or taking assistance from) foreign companies that have the technology needed to build submarines, frigates, tanks, and fighter jets.. the aim is to learn as much as possible.. our hope is to be able to self provide highest tech military tools for our own armed forces in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*Habibie: Pesawat R80 Lebih Efisien dari Airbus dan Boeing*







(Foto: Liputan6.com) 

Liputan6.com, Jakarta Mantan Presiden ke-3 Republik Indonesia, BJ Habibie saat ini tengah mengembangkan pesawat N250 Next Generation atau yang dinamakan R80.

Melalui perusahaan yang didirikannya yaitu PT Regio Aviasi Industri (RAI) tengah mengembangkan prototype dan nantinya akan bekerjasama dengan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) dalam proses rancang bangunnya.

BJ Habibie menjelaskan pesawat dengan model baling-baling ini nantinya diklaim akan lebih cepat dan lebih efisien dalam penggunaan bahan bakar dibanding Airbus ataupun Boeing.

Hal itu dilandaskan dari berhasilnya Habibie merancang R80 ini dengan memiliki perbandingan antara angin yang dingin dihasilkan dari udara di body pesawat dengan angin yang dikeluarkan pada engine di belakang pesawat lebih tinggi (Bypass ratio).

"Saya menyampaikan bahwa Airbus atau Boeing itu bypass rationya 12, makin tinggi bypass ratio makin sedikit konsumsi bahan bakar dan lebih cepat, ini (R80) bypass rationya 40, kami perhitungkan pesawat terbang ini sasarannya lebih sedkit 30% (penggunaan bahan bakar)," ungkap Habibie di Gedung Bank Indonesia semalam yang ditulis, Rabu (2/4/2014).

Habibie menambahkan R80 ini dibangun tidak akan menggunakan dana APBN, melainkan PT RAI akan menjalin kerjasama dengan swasta.

R dalam nama pesawat tersebut diartikan sebagai Regional, pesawat tersebut adalah buatan anak bangsa dan difungsikan untuk penerbangan jarak-jarak pendek. Sementara untuk 80 berarti kapasitas kursi pessawat yang mampu menampung 80 penumpang.

"Ini saya dengan team dalam satu tahun lagi kami mulai potong, dan memeprsiapkan untuk supaya bisa dirancang bangun, tahun 2017 kita targetkan sudah mengudara," terang Habibie.

Seperti diketahui, meski pesawat ini masih dalam tahap perancangan namun sudah mengundang banyak peminat yang menyatakan siap akan menggunakannya. Salah satu maskapai yang siap membeli peawat R80 ini adalah Sriwijaya Air yang nanti akan digunakan untuk anak usahanya yaitu NAM Air.
(Agustina Melani)

Habibie: Pesawat R80 Lebih Efisien dari Airbus dan Boeing

in english,,,



> *Habibie: R80 Aircraft More Efficient than Airbus and Boeing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta Former President of the 3rd Republic of Indonesia , BJ Habibie currently developing N250 Next Generation aircraft or the so-called R80 .Through the company he founded , namely PT Regio Aviation Industries ( RAI ) is developing a prototype and will be in cooperation with PT DI Indonesia ( Persero ) in the process architectures .
> 
> BJ Habibie explained by a model aircraft propeller is later claimed to be faster and more efficient in the use of fuel than Airbus or Boeing .It is predicated on the success of the Habibie designing the R80 has a comparison between the cool breeze of air produced in the body that issued the aircraft with the wind on the back of the engine on a higher plane ( Bypass ratio ) ."
> 
> I said that Airbus or Boeing 's bypass ratio is 12 , higher bypass ratio, the less fuel consumption and faster , this ( R80 ) bypass ratio is 40 , we calculate the aircraft 's target over 30 % fewer calories ( fuel use ) , " Habibie said last night at the Bank Indonesia written on Wednesday ( 04/02/2014 ) .Habibie add R80 is built will not use state budget funds , but PT RAI would collaborate with the private sector .R in the name of the plane is defined as regional , the aircraft is made in the nation and functioned for a short flight distances . While the mean capacity for 80 seats pessawat that can accommodate 80 passengers ."
> 
> This is me with the team in another year we started cutting , and are preparing to be designed in order to wake up , in 2017 we are targeting has been on the air , " said Habibie .As is known , although this aircraft is still in the design stage but already invited many enthusiasts who expressed readiness to use it . One of the airlines that are ready to buy peawat R80 is Sriwijaya Air which will be used for its subsidiary namely NAM Water . ( Agustina Melani )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

MarveL said:


> *Air Platforms*
> *Indonesia to deploy four Apache helicopters on Natuna Islands, begins pilot training*
> _Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Navy International
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta will deploy half its incoming fleet of Boeing AH-64E Apache attack helicopters on the Natuna Islands. The matter was revealed by Indonesian Army (TNI-AD) Chief of Staff General Budiman during his visit to an army base in Semarang, Central Java on 27 March.
> 
> Indonesia is currently awaiting the delivery of eight Apache attack helicopters purchased from the US in 2013 for USD500 million. Though the aircraft are scheduled to arrive in 2017, Gen Budiman indicated that TNI-AD has already begun pilot training.
> 
> With half the Apache fleet to be deployed on the Natuna Islands, the remaining four aircraft will be stationed at an undisclosed location in Jakarta.
> 
> The Natuna Islands sit on Indonesia's maritime borders with Brunei, Malaysia, and Vietnam at the southern tip of the South China Sea. Although Indonesia is not among the states disputing ownership of South China Sea islands, Beijing's 'nine-dotted-line' claim overlaps with Jakarta's push for its exclusive economic zone (EEZ) in the Natuna Islands region.
> 
> IHS Jane's reported on 28 February 2014 that the Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) will deploy additional assets in waters off the Natuna Islands in Riau province as a pre-emptive measure against instability in the South China Sea.
> 
> 
> Indonesia to deploy four Apache helicopters on Natuna Islands, begins pilot training - IHS Jane's 360


nice choppers. the PLA will get their surprise, should they try to invade the island.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

UNIFIL Promotion - Gadir & the Indonesians


----------



## MarveL

Instagram


----------



## MarveL

^was at Siliwangi Military District, Kujang.


----------



## MarveL

*TNI Akan Beli 4-6 Radar Udara Baru*





Sesuai permintaan TNI AU, Kementerian Pertahanan akan membeli 4-6 radar GCI (photo : Lockheed Martin)

TEMPO.CO , Jakarta: Kementerian Pertahanan berencana akan membeli sejumlah radar udara militer untuk menambah alat utama sistem persenjataan yang sudah dimiliki Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) Angkatan Udara saat ini. "Iya kami berencana beli 'ground control interceptor radar'," kata Kepala Badan Perencanaan Pertahanan Kementerian Pertahanan, Laksamana Muda Rachmad Lubis, kepada wartawan di kantor Kementerian Pertahanan, jalan Medan Merdeka Barat, Jakarta, Rabu, 2 April 2014.

Rachmad bersama beberapa pejabat yaitu Asisten Perencanaan Panglima TNI, Asisten Perencanaan Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat, Asisten Perencanaan Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut, Asisten Perencanaan Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara, dan Asisten Perencanaan Kapolri membahas penyusunan rencana induk pembelian alat utama sistem persenjataan TNI dan Polri untuk tahun 2015-2029. Turut hadir, pada direktur utama perusahaan alat utama sisten persenjataan (alutsista) dalam negeri seperti PT Pindad, PT Dirgantara Indonesia, PT PAL, PT LEN, dan lainnya.

Sesuai permintaan Angkatan Udara, Kementerian Pertahanan akan membeli empat sampai enam buah radar udara. Namun, Rachmad masih merahasiakan betul detail radar tersebut seperti harga dan spesifikasi kemampuan. "Kapan belinya pun juga masih dalam proses panjang," kata Rachmad.

Rachmad berharap kehadiran radar-radar baru tersebut bisa meningkatkan pemantauan wilayah udara nasional. Menurut dia, saat ini kemampuan pemantauan radar udara sudah cukup baik. Sebab, TNI Angkatan Udara telah berkoordinasi dengan radar udara sipil dari beberapa bandar udara. "Tetapi akan lebih baik kalau radarnya ditambah," kata dia.

Saat disinggung soal produsen radar tersebut, Rachmad belum mau menjawab. Menurut dia, TNI AU sebagai pihak pemohon penambahan radar tak menunjuk produsen tertentu. "Yang penting, mereka sudah sampaikan kemampuan jangkauan radarnya," kata dia.

Namun, berdasar Undang-Undang nomor 16 tahun 2012 tentang Industri Strategis, harus ada perusahaan dalam negeri yang dilibatkan dalam pembuatan alutsista yang hendak dibeli. Tapi, untuk radar berkualitas tinggi, produsen industri pertahanan lokal belum bisa berbuat banyak. Walhasil. hampir bisa dipastikan radar baru untuk TNI AU bakal dipesan dari produsen luar negeri.

"Tapi, kami minta PT LEN (sebagai perwakilan BUMN) dan PT CMI (sebagai perwakilan swasta) harus berkoordinasi untuk proses belajar dan alih teknologi," kata Rachmad.

TNI Akan Beli Radar Udara Baru | -nasional- | Tempo.co



> *TNI Will Buy 4-6 New Radar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon request the Air Force , the Defense Ministry will buy 4-6 GCI radar ( photo: Lockheed Martin )
> 
> TEMPO.CO , Jakarta : The Ministry of Defense plans to purchase a number of airborne radar to augment military main weaponry system that is already owned by the Indonesian military ( TNI ) Air Force today .
> 
> " Yes we are planning to buy ' ground control interceptor radar ' , " said the head of the Defense Planning Ministry of Defence, Rear Admiral Rachmad Lubis , told reporters at the Ministry of Defence , the road Medan Merdeka Barat , Jakarta , Wednesday, April 2, 2014 .Rachmad with some officials that the TNI Commander Planning Assistant , Planning Assistant Chief of Staff of the Army , Assistant Chief of Naval Staff Planning , Planning Assistant Chief of Staff of the Air Force , and Assistant Chief of Police Planning discuss master planning the purchase of the main tools of weapons systems the military and police for 2015 -2029 . Also present , the company's president weapons systems of the main tools ( defense equipment ) in the country such as PT Pindad , PT Indonesian Aerospace , PT PAL , PT LEN , and others .
> 
> Upon request the Air Force , the Defense Ministry will buy four to six pieces of airborne radar . However , Rachmad still keeping the radar well as price details and specifications capabilities . "When the purchase was also still in the long process , " said Rachmad .Rachmad expect the presence of these new radars to improve the monitoring of the national airspace . According to him , the current airborne radar monitoring capability is good enough . Therefore , the Air Force has coordinated with civilian air radar of some airports . " But it would be better if his radar plus , " he said .When mentioned about the radar manufacturer , Rachmad not want to answer . According to him , the Air Force as a radar addition the applicant did not designate a specific manufacturer . "Importantly , they have to convey the ability of radar range , " he said .However , based on Law No. 16 of 2012 on Strategic Industries , there must be a domestic corporation engaged in the manufacture of defense equipment to be purchased . But , for radar high-quality , local defense industry manufacturers have not been able to do much .
> 
> As a result . almost certainly a new radar for the Air Force will be ordered from overseas manufacturers ." But , we ask PT LEN ( as representatives of state-owned enterprises ) and PT CMI ( as representatives of the private sector) must coordinate to the process of learning and transfer of technology , " said Rachmad .


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Indonesia Beefs Up Air Force in South China Sea*

Indonesia is deploying Su-27s, Su-30s, and AH-64E Apache helicopters to a South China Sea air base.





Indonesia is beefing up its air presence along the South China Sea, a military officer announced late last month.

According to IHS Jane’s, Lieutenant Colonel Andri Gandy, the commander of Ranai airbase on the Riau Islands, which borders the South China Sea, said Indonesia was upgrading the airbase so that it could accommodate Sukhoi Su-27 and Su-30 fighter aircraft. Separately, Indonesian Army (TNI-AD) Chief of Staff General Budiman said that four Boeing AH-64E Apache attack helicopters would be deployed to Ranai airbase.

Lt. Col Gandy said that the TNI had already installed runway lights, taxiway lights and integrated radar at the airbase. He added that there were plans to extend the length of the runway in order to accommodate the Su-27 and Su-30s.

The announcement comes at a time when Indonesia has been raising concerns about China’s territorial designs on the Natuna Sea off the coast of the Riau Islands. As The Diplomat previously reported, last month Commodore Fahru Zaini, a senior Indonesian defense official, told reporters: “China has claimed Natuna waters as their territorial waters. This arbitrary claim is related to the dispute over Spratly and Paracel Islands between China and the Philippines. This dispute will have a large impact on the security of Natuna waters.”

Although there have long been suspicions that China’s nine-dashed line overlapped with Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone (EEZ) off the Riau Islands, Indonesia has refused to officially acknowledge the dispute exists. Zaini’s comments seemed to depart from this position.

However, as Evan A. Laksmana has pointed out, the Indonesian government quickly disavowed Zaini’s statement. For example, just days after Zaini spoke, Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa stated: “Firstly, there is no territorial dispute between Indonesia and China, especially about the Natunas. In fact, we are cooperating with China in possibly bringing about foreign direct investment plans in the Natunas. Second, we are not a claimant state in the South China Sea.”

Laksmana also points out that Indonesia has long planned to beef up its military forces in the Natuna region as one of its “flashpoint defense” areas. The Jane’s report said that Zaini described the Su-27 and Su-30s deployment as part of Indonesia’s Minimum Essential Force (MEF) concept, which Jane’s explained: “aims to establish the nature and minimum scale of military capabilities that Indonesia should seek to deploy in response to a strategic threat.”

According to Laksmana, the “The MEF was designed less for a China threat and more for an organizational and technological revamp (the TNI lost numerous men due to accidents and platform decay in the past decade).” However, Laksmana has argued that the military attention Indonesia has given the Natuna region is related to the uncertainty over China’s claim to it. As he wrote in The Diplomat in 2011, the uncertainty over China’s claims is the reason why “Indonesia held two of its largest-ever joint military exercises in the area. China’s claim is also likely behind Indonesia’s decision to forge strategic and security partnerships with Australia, India, and the United States in recent years.”

The importance of the Natuna region is both strategic and economic. With regards to the former, it is located at the southern tip of the crucial Malacca Strait, where much of Northeast Asia’s oil and natural gas imports travel through. Economically, the Natuna seas are believed to contain huge amounts of natural gas. According to the International Energy Administration, the East Natuna Block holds about 1.3 tcm of gas reserves, nearly half of all Indonesia’s proven natural gas reserves. The IEA also said this block is Indonesia’s largest undeveloped gas prospect.


Indonesia Beefs Up Air Force in South China Sea | The Diplomat


----------



## Martian2

My comment on Bloomberg.

Indonesia Seeks China Clarity on South China Sea Intentions | Bloomberg


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Martian2 said:


> My comment on Bloomberg.
> 
> Indonesia Seeks China Clarity on South China Sea Intentions | Bloomberg



Not gonna argue with that. Indonesia is militarily weak compared to other country.


----------



## Nike

Martian2 said:


> My comment on Bloomberg.
> 
> Indonesia Seeks China Clarity on South China Sea Intentions | Bloomberg



wow, although i am accept that

but that just made my mind clear indeed, your people is not worthy to be called as friend

@Chinese-Dragon @Genesis @cnleio


----------



## cnleio

madokafc said:


> wow, although i am accept that
> 
> but that just made my mind clear indeed, your people is not worthy to be called as friend
> 
> @Chinese-Dragon @Genesis @cnleio


I need check ROC and Indonesia Navy first, warship numbers for each sides. I think Whatever Indonesia do in SCS, it's much far away from PRC. Now China can not do any respond to the South waters of SCS, China need deal with Vietnam and Philippines disputes first.

The world is not always the enemy,no permanent friends,only perpetual interests. Even TaiWan and PRC, they'r enemy and friend.


----------



## Gaber

madokafc said:


> wow, although i am accept that
> 
> but that just made my mind clear indeed, your people is not worthy to be called as friend
> 
> @Chinese-Dragon @Genesis @cnleio


Yes, they are not our friends....


----------



## Indos

Martian2 said:


> My comment on Bloomberg.
> 
> Indonesia Seeks China Clarity on South China Sea Intentions | Bloomberg



We are not going to have any war with China for the next 10 years........Only fools who will believe it. But we will have insyaALLAH economic power that becomes top ten in the world in 2024, based on many international institution projection. Our KFX/IFX stealth fighter insyaALLAH will be ready also, thanks to ALLAH that Lockheed Martin is ready to help this project.

But, I hope Indonesia and China can be closed friend and solve this "nine dot issue" as soon as possible.


----------



## Genesis

madokafc said:


> wow, although i am accept that
> 
> but that just made my mind clear indeed, your people is not worthy to be called as friend
> 
> @Chinese-Dragon @Genesis @cnleio



First of all, at worst we have a border dispute, and nothing else.

The fact Indonesia is what it is, is not our fault. You guys control your fate not us. Whatever you think was disrespect was the simple and naked truth. You can argue for Indonesia if you like, but facts are facts.


HOWEVER, the killing of Chinese did take place by Indonesia before, regardless of what anybody says, it happened, everybody knows. If there should be no friendship it should have been that and not because of a war of words.

If we were to declare war on Indonesia over your atrocities, the international community would be okay with it. But we didn't, instead we bring trade and peace.



If you want respect earn it, we are still not there yet, but we are getting there. Nobody gets it for free, not us, not you.


----------



## MarveL

*KRI Banjarmasin akan ikuti parade kapal perang Tiongkok*





_Kapal Perang KRI Banjarmasin bersandar di dermaga Kolinlamil, Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, Minggu (16/1). KRI Banjarmasin merupakan kapal ketiga jenis Landing Platform Deck (LPD) buatan putra-putri bangsa Indonesia di PT PAL Indonesia. (ANTARA/Widodo S. Jusuf)_

Beijing (ANTARA News) - Kapal Perang Republik Indonesia (KRI) Banjarmasin akan mengikuti parade kapal perang internasional di Qingdao, Provinsi Shandong, Tiongkok, pada akhir April 2014.

Atase Pertahanan RI di Beijing Kolonel Samuel Kowaas, Senin mengemukakan KRI Banjarmasin-592 akan bertolak menuju Qingdao pada Senin dari Indonesia untuk mengikuti kegiatan "International Fleet Review" tersebut.

Wartawan Antara di Beijing melaporkan, KRI Banjarmasin yang dikomandani Letkol Laut (P) Jalesyamca Jayamahe juga dijadwalkan mengikuti "Multilateral Exercise in The Non Traditional Security Field" di lokasi yang sama.

Selain mengikuti dua kegiatan besar tersebut, kehadiran kapal jenis LPD buatan PT PAL itu, di Qingdao juga dalam rangka menjalankan kegiatan Kartika Jala Krida (KJK) 2014 yang diikuti taruna Akademi Angkatan Laut (AAL) tingkat II Angkatan 61 berjumlah 89 orang.

Lazimnya muhibah ke beberapa negara, para taruna AAL itu akan mempromosikan Indonesia melalui kirab budaya dan "drumband" dalam rangkaian kunjungannya di Qingdao, Tiongkok.

KRI Banjarmasin diawaki 132 personel serta 10 personel pengasuh taruna Akademi Angkatan Laut.

KRI Banjarmasin merupakan salah satu kapal yang dirancang sebagai kapal pendukung operasi amfibi, yang memiliki kemampuan mengangkut pasukan pendarat berikut kendaraan tempur beserta kelengkapannya.

Kapal tersebut juga mampu mengangkut lima helikopter (tiga unit di geladak heli, dua unit di hanggar).

Selain sebagai kapal tempur, kapal berteknologi desain semi-siluman ini juga berfungsi untuk mendukung operasi kemanusiaan serta penanggulangan bencana alam.

KRI Banjarmasin akan tampil dalam parade kapal perang di Qingdao bersama puluhan kapal perang lainnya dari sekitar 20 negara.


KRI Banjarmasin akan ikuti parade kapal perang Tiongkok - ANTARA News




> KRI Banjarmasin will join the parade of Chinese warships
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing ( ANTARA News ) - Warships of the Republic of Indonesia ( KRI ) Videos will follow the parade of international warships in Qingdao , Shandong Province , China , in late April 2014 .
> 
> Defence Attaché Colonel Samuel Kowaas in Beijing on Monday expressed KRI Banjarmasin - 592 will leave for Qingdao on Monday from Indonesia to participate in the "International Fleet Review " is. Reuters reporters in Beijing reported , KRI Banjarmasin commanded Marine Lt. Col. ( P ) Jalesyamca Jayamahe also scheduled to follow " The Multilateral Exercise in Non- Traditional Security Field " at the same location . In addition to following these two major events , the presence of type LPD ship made by PT PAL was , in Qingdao, also in order to carry out activities of Kartika Jala Krida ( KJK ) in 2014 which followed the Naval Academy midshipmen ( AAL ) level II Force 61 totaling 89 people .
> 
> Normally goodwill to some countries , the cadets the AAL will promote Indonesian culture through carnival and " marching band " in a series of visits in Qingdao , China . KRI Banjarmasin manned by 132 personnel and 10 personnel of the Naval Academy midshipmen caregivers . KRI Banjarmasin is one ship that was designed as an amphibious support vessel operations , which have the ability to transport troops following combat vehicles landing along with the accessories .
> 
> The ship is also capable of transporting five helicopters ( three units on the heli deck , two units in the hangar ) . Aside from being a combat ship , ship -tech semi - stealth design also serves to support humanitarian operations and disaster mitigation . KRI Banjarmasin will appear in the parade of warships at Qingdao along with dozens of other ships from about 20 countries .


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> We are not going to have any war with China for the next 10 years........Only fools who will believe it. But we will have insyaALLAH economic power that becomes top ten in the world in 2024, based on many international institution projection. Our KFX/IFX stealth fighter insyaALLAH will be ready also, thanks to ALLAH that Lockheed Martin is ready to help this project.
> 
> But, I hope Indonesia and China can be closed friend and solve this "nine dot issue" as soon as possible.



my friend, 


Indonesia as a sovereign entity, a sovereign nation must answer their call with dignity and timely precise answer with resolute strength

Right now they had crossed our Naval border with ill intent, and malice intention, what kind of answer you think deserve for them?

We can help them to get back their historic places as they want and they had claimed before, which is beneath the floor of South Chinese Sea together with their ancestor in shipwrecks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

katarabhumi said:


> Makassar Class was a joint project with Daewoo/Daesun SK.. a learning project for PAL to be exact..
> There are 4 ships all.. first 2 was built in Korea, the last 2 was built by PT. PAL in Indonesia with assistance from Daesun.
> PT. PAL have years of experience in building merchant/tanker ships up to 50.000 DWT but lack the experience to build large size strategic military ship. The Makassar class project was the _learning process_ for PT. PAL building large navy ship.
> 
> The new LPD 125 m ordered by Philippine is designed and will be manufactured by PT. PAL in its own shipyard in Surabaya, Indonesia.
> 
> PT. PAL's LPD design for Philippine Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another domestic shipbuilder, *Lundin North Sea Boats* came out with their own design and built a trimaran stealth missile ship named _*KRI Klewang*_, the first of its class.. but unfortunately the ship had an accident and was heavily burned before they handed it over to Indonesian Navy. Replacement ship is currently in process.
> 
> North Sea Boats - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Navy vessel catches fire in Banyuwangi | The Jakarta Post
> 
> Overall, we are still in learning stage.. Right now, 3 of our biggest arms manufacturer (PINDAD, PAL, DI) are in joint development with (or taking assistance from) foreign companies that have the technology needed to build submarines, frigates, tanks, and fighter jets.. the aim is to learn as much as possible.. our hope is to be able to self provide highest tech military tools for our own armed forces in the future.


Good every second I hear about Indonesia Navy getting new ships or starting to build new ships same goes for Army but for Air Force big question mark ??????????????????????????????



Indos said:


> We are not going to have any war with China for the next 10 years........Only fools who will believe it. But we will have insyaALLAH economic power that becomes top ten in the world in 2024, based on many international institution projection. Our KFX/IFX stealth fighter insyaALLAH will be ready also, thanks to ALLAH that Lockheed Martin is ready to help this project.
> 
> But, I hope Indonesia and China can be closed friend and solve this "nine dot issue" as soon as possible.


Hey Indos please give detail information about Uniform your Army uses and also small weapons and what is approximately size of your Army and their weapons from Army I mean only Ground Force not Air Force and Navy


----------



## Zarvan

*Minimum Essential Force (MEF) 2010–present[edit]*
In the visit of US President Barack Obama on November 9–10, 2010 in Jakarta, TNI-AU Force was offered 24 ex-USAF F-16 Fighting Falcon Block 32 for free.[23] In October 2011, the House of Representatives has approved the grant. The fighter jets will be upgraded similar to the latest Block 50/52 variant with payment.[24] TNI-AU also progressing in reactivation of the entire 10 units of F-16 Fighting Falcon Block 15 OCU, which resulted in the reactivation of TS-1606, TS-1609 and TS-1612 recently.[25] To replace Fokker F-27, TNI-AU has ordered 9 Spanish CASA C-295 in joint production with PT. Dirgantara Indonesia. New unmanned aerial vehicle will also be purchased to strengthen TNI-AU aerial observation in Supadio Air Force Base, Pontianak, Kalimantan Barat.

*Starting in 2010,[26] Minister of Defense Purnomo Yusgiantoro stated that TNI-AU will gradually purchase a total of 180 Su-27 and Su-30 to complete the needs of 10 squadrons.*[27] India also offered TNI-AU Indian-Russian made BrahMos missiles to equip its Su-27 and Su-30 _Flankers_.[28]






TNI-AU Boeing 737-2X9 in 2011
Indonesia signed a memorandum of understanding to participate in the KFX programme in July 2010 and the terms of agreement was signed in 2011. Indonesia would finance 20 percent share of the project and will receive 50 jet fighters in return while South Korea will get 200 jets. Defense ministry spokesman claimed that the jet fighter would be higher in class than F-16 but lower than F-35. The project was started in 2009 and the first prototype will roll out in 2020. Indonesia has also signed an MOU with China to produce C-705 missiles which will arm the Sukhoi jet fighters.[29]

In April 2011,[30] Indonesia confirmed that it will buy 16 supersonic trainer jets KAI T-50 Golden Eagle from South Korea for up to $400 million after an evaluation of theYakovlev Yak-130, Guizhou JL-9/FTC-2000 _Mountain Eagle_ and Aero L-159 ALCA. It will replace BAE Hawk MK-53 trainer jets. Deliveries were completed by January 2014 and were commissioned on February 13, 2014.[31]

In June 2011, Indonesia signed the final contract for 8 Super Tucano as the replacement for the OV-10 Bronco in the counter-insurgency role [32] with a second contract for a further 8 aircraft in July 2012.[33] The first four units arrived in March 2012 with deliveries to complete by 2014.[34]

In August 2011,[35] Indonesia announced that it would acquire 18 Grob G120TP for its basic trainer requirements which would likely replace the FFA AS-202 Bravo and Beechcraft T-34 Mentor trainers.

On December 29, 2011 Indonesia committed to purchase 6 Sukhoi Su-30MK2 jet fighters in a $470 million procurement contract signed by the Defense Ministry and Russia's JSC Rosoboronexport.[36] Deliveries will reportedly start after 2013.[37]

In January 2012, the Australian and Indonesian governments are processing the transfer of 4 used Lockheed Martin C-130H Hercules aircraft to the Indonesian Air Force in 2012 which has been approved by the US as the Hercules' producer. In the 1960s, Indonesia was the first foreign user of the heavy tactical transport aircraft.[38]

*In January 2014, defence minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said that he hoped to start the replacement of the F-5 fighters under the upcoming 2015 to 2020 strategic plan. Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) has 4 candidates consisting of Su-35, Saab JAS 39 Gripen, Dassault Rafale, and F-16 C/D Block 60[39]
I hope everything mentioned in this post becomes true @Indos @madokafc @Reashot Xigwin *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Martian2 said:


> My comment on Bloomberg.
> 
> Indonesia Seeks China Clarity on South China Sea Intentions | Bloomberg


your arrogance amazes me. Indonesia only needs a good antiship missile to stop your big mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Martian2 said:


> My comment on Bloomberg.
> 
> Indonesia Seeks China Clarity on South China Sea Intentions | Bloomberg



You are very wrong if you think we are Philippines, but it is up to you to see us. 

I thank you for being rude, actually we need that kind of hostilty so that our current pacifist government would revamp the entire military budget that has been kept below 0.8% of the GDP. So again, thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> *Minimum Essential Force (MEF) 2010–present[edit]*
> In the visit of US President Barack Obama on November 9–10, 2010 in Jakarta, TNI-AU Force was offered 24 ex-USAF F-16 Fighting Falcon Block 32 for free.[23] In October 2011, the House of Representatives has approved the grant. The fighter jets will be upgraded similar to the latest Block 50/52 variant with payment.[24] TNI-AU also progressing in reactivation of the entire 10 units of F-16 Fighting Falcon Block 15 OCU, which resulted in the reactivation of TS-1606, TS-1609 and TS-1612 recently.[25] To replace Fokker F-27, TNI-AU has ordered 9 Spanish CASA C-295 in joint production with PT. Dirgantara Indonesia. New unmanned aerial vehicle will also be purchased to strengthen TNI-AU aerial observation in Supadio Air Force Base, Pontianak, Kalimantan Barat.
> 
> *Starting in 2010,[26] Minister of Defense Purnomo Yusgiantoro stated that TNI-AU will gradually purchase a total of 180 Su-27 and Su-30 to complete the needs of 10 squadrons.*[27] India also offered TNI-AU Indian-Russian made BrahMos missiles to equip its Su-27 and Su-30 _Flankers_.[28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNI-AU Boeing 737-2X9 in 2011
> Indonesia signed a memorandum of understanding to participate in the KFX programme in July 2010 and the terms of agreement was signed in 2011. Indonesia would finance 20 percent share of the project and will receive 50 jet fighters in return while South Korea will get 200 jets. Defense ministry spokesman claimed that the jet fighter would be higher in class than F-16 but lower than F-35. The project was started in 2009 and the first prototype will roll out in 2020. Indonesia has also signed an MOU with China to produce C-705 missiles which will arm the Sukhoi jet fighters.[29]
> 
> In April 2011,[30] Indonesia confirmed that it will buy 16 supersonic trainer jets KAI T-50 Golden Eagle from South Korea for up to $400 million after an evaluation of theYakovlev Yak-130, Guizhou JL-9/FTC-2000 _Mountain Eagle_ and Aero L-159 ALCA. It will replace BAE Hawk MK-53 trainer jets. Deliveries were completed by January 2014 and were commissioned on February 13, 2014.[31]
> 
> In June 2011, Indonesia signed the final contract for 8 Super Tucano as the replacement for the OV-10 Bronco in the counter-insurgency role [32] with a second contract for a further 8 aircraft in July 2012.[33] The first four units arrived in March 2012 with deliveries to complete by 2014.[34]
> 
> In August 2011,[35] Indonesia announced that it would acquire 18 Grob G120TP for its basic trainer requirements which would likely replace the FFA AS-202 Bravo and Beechcraft T-34 Mentor trainers.
> 
> On December 29, 2011 Indonesia committed to purchase 6 Sukhoi Su-30MK2 jet fighters in a $470 million procurement contract signed by the Defense Ministry and Russia's JSC Rosoboronexport.[36] Deliveries will reportedly start after 2013.[37]
> 
> In January 2012, the Australian and Indonesian governments are processing the transfer of 4 used Lockheed Martin C-130H Hercules aircraft to the Indonesian Air Force in 2012 which has been approved by the US as the Hercules' producer. In the 1960s, Indonesia was the first foreign user of the heavy tactical transport aircraft.[38]
> 
> *In January 2014, defence minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said that he hoped to start the replacement of the F-5 fighters under the upcoming 2015 to 2020 strategic plan. Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) has 4 candidates consisting of Su-35, Saab JAS 39 Gripen, Dassault Rafale, and F-16 C/D Block 60[39]
> I hope everything mentioned in this post becomes true @Indos @madokafc @Reashot Xigwin *



well all of the acquisition goes smoothly excepts for the C-705 parts only

for the last parts, we want to buy more than one squadrons fighters for our next rearmament programme, looking the gloomy clouds which has shadowing the entire South Chinese Seas recently


----------



## katarabhumi

I don't think Indonesia will have a war with China... at least not until China acquired the whole SCS and draw a new 18 dash line.

And yeah, I'm with @nufix... I thank the Chinese member here too for being so honest on what they're thinking... I hope their words could reach the lazy fools in our parliament and govt to wake them up.. make them increase the military spending even more.

It was the Malaysian and Singaporean's behavior that caused our military rebuilding.. Now with the big Chinese show their true color, I hope they stomp the gas to the max. so yeah.. thanks. 



Zarvan said:


> Good every second I hear about Indonesia Navy getting new ships or starting to build new ships same goes for Army but for Air Force big question mark ??????????????????????????????



easy brother.. strengthening our AF is a sure thing.. certainly not neglected.

Right now we are expanding and build several new air base for the AF across the country.. why else do you think we do that if we don't have the mean and plan to increase the number and strength of our Air Force?.

And about the MEF you posted, good news is they have plan to accelerate it (the second MEF).


----------



## MarveL

*Brand New Indonesian Air Force One arrived today at Halim Perdana Kusuma Airport.* 
_
Boeing Business Jet 2 type.
_


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> my friend,
> 
> 
> Indonesia as a sovereign entity, a sovereign nation must answer their call with dignity and timely precise answer with resolute strength
> 
> Right now they had crossed our Naval border with ill intent, and malice intention, what kind of answer you think deserve for them?
> 
> We can help them to get back their historic places as they want and they had claimed before, which is beneath the floor of South Chinese Sea together with their ancestor in shipwrecks.



Yes sis, that is a crazy move, but I believe China current leadership still has a good rational, so l still think the leadership will not give any chance for any superiority complex sufferer to direct China policy into their own sick plot that can lead China into a real political isolation.

By the way, I dont know that China really crossed our naval border ? Is it true or just disinformation made by another group ? I haven't heard that in our local media. I think if it is true, it should be informed to the press, so we can get more political support to improve our defense industry and military.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Yes sis, that is a crazy move, but I believe China current leadership still has a good rational, so l still think the leadership will not give any chance for any superiority complex sufferer to direct China policy into their own sick plot that can lead China into a real political isolation.
> 
> By the way, I dont know that China really crossed our naval border ? Is it true or just disinformation made by another group ? I haven't heard that in our local media. I think if it is true, it should be informed to the press, so we can get more political support to improve our defense industry and military.



From what i know, our current Government worked very hard to suppress this issues into public because the consequences will be very grave for already good relationship between PRC and Indonesia. They are prefer to solving this issue by the backstage of International Political discussions and diplomatic ways, until now too they are working hard to suppress this issues and trying to solve the problems with their way. Our government is a realist, they know they can't handle China alone with a sheer weights of Nationalism alone like the Philippine has shown recently. But in the fields, TNI itself is very frustrating to handle these issues alone, yes alone. TNI with the help of Department of fisheries and Maritime, handle the ever increasing China fisherman and border patrol incursion into our border. They don't get enough public supports, they don't get enough budget to handle these incursion (in regards we don't have Coast Guard Department until now). And i think, Ajrul Zani had become TNI representative about this issues with his statement in which never been denied by TNI itself and only be denied by the Ministry of Foreign Affair himself directly is enough for us to consider how far the gravity of this matter. 

I am afraid, someday this issues will be blown up and got a more nasty tastes than the current spat between Indonesia-Australia. I am afraid .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Hey Indos please give detail information about Uniform your Army uses and also small weapons and what is approximately size of your Army and their weapons from Army I mean only Ground Force not Air Force and Navy



I think Madokafc is more knowledgeable than me in term of military stuff, but in term of small weapon, we rely at our PT PINDAD products. I think SS2 V4 and SS3 is a good rifle, much better than SS-1. SS2 is our own design (not using FNC design any more like SS-1), a combination of M-16 and AK-47, and SS2 V4 should be much better than the original SS2 in term of shooting quality and its waterproof, but I never use it .....even though I really want it 







Zarvan said:


> Hey Indos please give detail information about Uniform your Army uses and also small weapons and what is approximately size of your Army and their weapons from Army I mean only Ground Force not Air Force and Navy



More info about our SS-2 Pindad
Forces Military » Asia Assault Rifle » Weapons SS2 Pindad Shows Reliability As a World-Class Weapons
* Weapons SS2 Pindad Shows Reliability As a World-Class Weapons *
10:59 PM Time Zero No comments


*SS2 Assault Rifle Some Type *









*forcesmilitary.blogspot.com - *This is evidenced by the success of the Army contingent became the overall champion in the arena of international shooting competition. This time Shoot team managed to become the overall champion in the shooting competition the Australian Army Skill Arms Meeting (AASAM) 2010 which took place at Puckapunyal Victoria Australia from December 6 to 20 May 2010. Army Shooting Team managed to gain 22 gold medals, 13 silver medals and 14 bronze medals.





*SSI-V1 Made PT.PINDAD -Indonesian Military*
In the race AASAM 2010, Army shooter to send 10 athletes and 5 official. The shooter is the soldiers who are selectively chosen and given the variety of material about the ability to shoot. Army contingent led by Lieutenant Colonel. Inf. Budiman Danyonif Airborne 328/Kostrad.

The success of Indonesian contingent became overall champion for the second time in addition supported by the ability and readiness of the Army shooter team is also supported by the quality and reliability of weapons produced by PT. Pindad (Persero), assault rifles *SS2 - V4*. This is a proud achievement for the achievement of the Army in particular and Indonesia in general.

Competition is an event AASAM shooting competition between the Armed Forces of the international scale, followed by countries - countries in Asia Pacific, Europe and countries - the Commonwealth. AASAM held since 1984 and this year attended by 10 countries namely Australia, Brunei, Indonesia, Singapore, Thailand, Philippines, Papua New Guinea, East Timor, France and Canada.





*Indonesian Made SS2 Assault Rifle* PT.Pindad
*SS2* is a new generation assault rifle caliber 5.56 x 45 mm with a barrel rotation 7?. Lightweight, reliable and high accuracy, using a folding stock to make it flexible for use as needed. This weapon can use mechanical or optical sight and can also be equipped with various accessories, including silencers, bayonet, grenade launcher types, and others. This gun also has developed into various types of long barrel and short barrel, either by using mechanical or optical sight, according to the needs of its operations.

Actually we have been 3 times winning this championship which also include USA, British, and French as another participants by using our Pindad rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

when will indonesia recieve its Ada Class corvettes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## armchairPrivate

Indonesian military - ragtag army.


----------



## MarveL

_*SE Asia’s biggest peacekeeping,*_
*antiterror training camp opens *
_Yuliasri Perdani, The Jakarta Post, Bogor, West Java | Headlines | Tue, April 08 2014, 9:21 AM





New hope for peace: Indonesian Military (TNI) armed personnel carriers, which are assigned to the international peacekeeping mission, stand guard at the newly built Indonesia Peace and Security Center (IPSC) in Sentul, West Java, on Monday. President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono inaugurated the IPSC on Monday. JP/Jerry Adiguna_

At a cost of around Rp 1.64 trillion (US$145 million), Southeast Asia’s largest training center for counterterrorism and United Nations (UN) peacekeeping officially commenced operations on Monday.

President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono inaugurated the Indonesia Peace and Security Center (IPSC), in Sentul, West Java, which will provide world-class training for local and international stakeholders.

“This center is proof of Indonesia’s commitment to maintaining global peace, as stipulated in the 1945 Constitution,” Yudhoyono said in his speech at the inauguration ceremony.

The 262-hectare compound was constructed by the Defense Ministry in 2010, consisting of seven offices and training centers operated by, among others, the Indonesian Military (TNI), the National Police and the National Counterterrorism Agency (BNPT).

BNPT chairman Ansyaad Mbai said the agency’s training center would provide soldiers and police with the skills to handle terrorist-linked hijacks. For that, the agency has provided a mock-up of a passenger aircraft, a train, a ship and a hotel.

Ansyaad said that in the future, the facility would accommodate de-radicalization classes for terrorist convicts. “It’s an integrated center for all stakeholders in the field of counterterrorism,” he said.

In relation to military purposes, the center will provide training for UN peacekeeping troops as well as a base for standby military personnel awaiting emergency deployment.

The compound also consists of comprehensive sports facilities and a language-training center.

Aside from a 600-meter shooting range, the compound is also equipped with simulated villages that resemble those of Congo and Lebanon — countries where Indonesian peacekeeping personnel will be deployed.

The compound also houses a disaster-management training camp and the Indonesian Defense
University.

Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said that the compound was Southeast Asia’s largest international training facility, the construction of which was partly funded by the US and Australia. “The US helped to construct the military barracks, while Australia established the language center,” said Purnomo.

The ministry has planted 114,641 trees and constructed three lakes at the complex that can function as water-absorption areas and training grounds for TNI peacekeepers.

“We’ve also built two water-treatment plants for the distillation of drinking water” Purnomo added.

During the speech, Yudhoyono said that Indonesia had an obligation as a UN member to maintain international peace. “We have a challenge to be involved in military operations other than war, that’s why we built the center,” he said.

Yudhoyono said that Indonesia currently ranked 17 in the list of countries sending the largest contingents of troops for UN peacekeeping missions.

The President hoped that in the next year or two, the country hoped to be in the top ten.

“Currently, we have 2,000 peacekeepers and we hope that the number can be doubled in the next one or two years. If the numbers reached 4,000, then we would be in the top-ten list,” he said.

Yudhoyono said that Syria might potentially be Indonesia’s next peacekeeping mission if the Syrian government and the rebels approved a cease-fire between them.

The president himself has experience as a peacekeeping soldier during the conflict between Bosnia Herzegovina and Serbia from 1995 to 1996.

During that mission, Indonesia also sent civilian police officers and military experts to the area. (gda)

SE Asia’s biggest peacekeeping, antiterror training camp opens | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

For all Indonesian member, please keep your cool and calms. Those Chinese members starting to show their color. Just keep to ignore the trolls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> From what i know, our current Government worked very hard to suppress this issues into public because the consequences will be very grave for already good relationship between PRC and Indonesia. They are prefer to solving this issue by the backstage of International Political discussions and diplomatic ways, until now too they are working hard to suppress this issues and trying to solve the problems with their way. Our government is a realist, they know they can't handle China alone with a sheer weights of Nationalism alone like the Philippine has shown recently. But in the fields, TNI itself is very frustrating to handle these issues alone, yes alone. TNI with the help of Department of fisheries and Maritime, handle the ever increasing China fisherman and border patrol incursion into our border. They don't get enough public supports, they don't get enough budget to handle these incursion (in regards we don't have Coast Guard Department until now). And i think, Ajrul Zani had become TNI representative about this issues with his statement in which never been denied by TNI itself and only be denied by the Ministry of Foreign Affair himself directly is enough for us to consider how far the gravity of this matter.
> 
> I am afraid, someday this issues will be blown up and got a more nasty tastes than the current spat between Indonesia-Australia. I am afraid .....


@madokafc Please post pictures of Uniforms used by your Army and also details of their numbers and weapons


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> Yes sis, that is a crazy move, but I believe China current leadership still has a good rational, so l still think the leadership will not give any chance for any superiority complex sufferer to direct China policy into their own sick plot that can lead China into a real political isolation.
> 
> By the way, I dont know that China really crossed our naval border ? Is it true or just disinformation made by another group ? I haven't heard that in our local media. I think if it is true, it should be informed to the press, so we can get more political support to improve our defense industry and military.


Man I was going through Wikipedia it says your Army has 233000 Soldiers man that is too low considering your area and population you should have at least an Army of 300000 @madokafc @MarveL


----------



## MarveL

Zarvan said:


> Man I was going through Wikipedia it says your Army has 233000 Soldiers man that is too low considering your area and population you should have at least an Army of 300000 @madokafc @MarveL



You got the wrong data lad, current numbers of TNI troops today is around 470.000, eventhough this still not the ideal number yet.

When compared with the total area of Indonesia, one TNI soldier keeping an area of 5.79 square kilometers. Compared to its neighbour, Malaysia which securing an area of 4.12 square kilometers. Meanwhile, the Thai soldiers secure the 2.71 square kilometers. In Singapore, one soldier secures only 0.01 square kilometers.

Each of soldier protecting 722 Indonesian citizens. When compared with Malaysia, almost its half. Where, one Malaysian soldier, must maintain 310 people. In Thailand, a soldiers must protect 342 people and the soldiers of singapore had to protect 91 citizens.

The number of TNI troops will continue to be depreciated gradually. If currently numbers about 470,000 personnel, then in 2029 is projected to stay 300,000 personnel. Along with the shrinking number of military members, DoD military budget boosted.

To cover the gap "Quantity is Quality" then the military will push the enacment of Reserve Component. Reserve component members will be formed through a process of basic military training with the training standards to put out his basic ability to fight, mentally tough and high fighting spirit. Reserve Component is only active for a particular military threat (i.e.: facing the threat of war) and its mobilization and demobilization could only set by the President.

In 2007 the German military downsized from 495,000 personnel to 252.500 including the conscripts. Active Reserve Component personnel amounted to 2,350 of about 80,000, as a budget reduction efforts and improve the effectiveness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

MarveL said:


> You got the wrong data lad, current numbers of TNI troops today is around 470.000, eventhough this still not the ideal number yet.
> 
> When compared with the total area of Indonesia, one TNI soldier keeping an area of 5.79 square kilometers. Compared to its neighbour, Malaysia which securing an area of 4.12 square kilometers. Meanwhile, the Thai soldiers secure the 2.71 square kilometers. In Singapore, one soldier secures only 0.01 square kilometers.
> 
> Each of soldier protecting 722 Indonesian citizens. When compared with Malaysia, almost its half. Where, one Malaysian soldier, must maintain 310 people. In Thailand, a soldiers must protect 342 people and the soldiers of singapore had to protect 91 citizens.
> 
> The number of TNI troops will continue to be depreciated gradually. If currently numbers about 470,000 personnel, then in 2029 is projected to stay 300,000 personnel. Along with the shrinking number of military members, DoD military budget boosted.
> 
> To cover the gap "Quantity is Quality" then the military will push the enacment of Reserve Component. Reserve component members will be formed through a process of basic military training with the training standards to put out his basic ability to fight, mentally tough and high fighting spirit. Reserve Component is only active for a particular military threat facing the threat of war by military defense strategies, through mobilization and demobilization set by the President.
> 
> In 2007 the German military downsized from 495,000 personnel to 252.500 including conscripts. Active Reserve Component personnel amounted to 2,350 of about 80,000, as a budget reduction efforts and improve the effectiveness.


Sir I am talking about only Army not Air Force and Navy Sir your Army according to different websites is around 230000 Air Force and Navy is not included in this Sir

By the way pictures are awesome


----------



## Nike

@Kaan , we don't buy Ada class corvette we chose SIGMA class instead and buy Nahkoda Ragam class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Man I was going through Wikipedia it says your Army has 233000 Soldiers man that is too low considering your area and population you should have at least an Army of 300000 @madokafc @MarveL



We are focusing on the offensive infantry group called Raider and Marinir (Marine) in the mean time. These two groups will be launched first for massive offensive and can be deployed in a very short time. No need big army Today, just like USA invasion to Iraq was done by small group first, and then was followed by bigger group. More effective and deadly. If the war goes longer, we can use our reserves. We also have large number of soldiers in our army special force (kopasus)





Raider Group





Kopassus (Army special force)




Kopassus (Army special force)

Just ask any USA marine who has conducted training with our marine. In term of personal combat skill and stamina, our soldiers is much appreciated. But, we still need more hardware to make our military much stronger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> We are focusing on the offensive group called Raider and Marinir (Marine) in the mean time. These two groups will be launched first for massive offensive and can be deployed in a very short time. No need big army Today, just like USA invasion to Iraq was done by small group first, and then was followed by bigger group. More effective and deadly. If the war goes longer, we can use our reserves.
> 
> 
> Raider Group



No no

TNI HQ command two Rapid Reaction Forces, one is Kostrad and two is Marine Corps

Kostrad right now has two division and supported with several brigades including Airborne Brigade (in which will be enlarged into division, thus make the third division of Kostrad). Kostrad itself has several armored battalion and mechanized infantry brigade and their own AA battalion to cover their movement. Kostrad right now numbering around 35.000 to 45.000 personnel. Kostrad is the most potent, technology proficient and have the largest firepower unit within the Army and have the most combat experience besides Marines Corps in Indonesia history. 

Indonesian Marine Corps right now has two Pasmar (equivalent of small division comprises around 10.000 troops each) and several supported brigade units. They has modelling themselves around US Marine Corps Model with their mixed mobile brigade in which supported with armored, artillery and air cover in one brigade units. What made Indonesian Marine Corps special compared to Army forces is their preferences with Eastern made weapons like AK family Assault Rifles, 122 mm Sovyet Howitzer, BVP2 from Cheko, BDRK, RPK, RPD, RPG-7, Kornet ATGM, Konkurs ATGM, BMP-3F and so on. But that's not made the Marines allergic with Western made weapons they are using AMX-10C APC, and several western made weapons. Numbering around 30.000 to 40.000 fully armed, disciplined and trained troops, Indonesian Marines Corps is one of the most potent amphibious assault capable units in South East Asia. Those Marines HQ, itself has expressed if they wanna to expand their number and unit into three or four fully armed Divisions, numbering about 45000 to 60.000 troops.


And for the raider, the idea of Indonesian Army battalion raider itself is to give the Army territorial command units capable soldiers to tackle the enemy or any potential threat within their area of operation given minimal resources until the reinforcement or ( Rapid Reaction Forces) come around and turn the tide. Any Raider battalion has jungle warfare, mountain warfare and urban warfare specialization depend on the location they are located and besides their conventional roles they also can be used to wearer down the main enemy forces with their preference Fabian Strategy. 

Just two cents from me

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> No no
> 
> TNI HQ command two Rapid Reaction Forces, one is Kostrad and two is Marine Corps



Yah, you are more knowledgeable than me in term of military stuff , thanks for explaining it,,,,,


----------



## MarveL

Indos said:


> Yah, you are more knowledgeable than me in term of military stuff , thanks for explaining it,,,,,



btw how we should call her? Sis Maddog a.k.a "the hammer girl" instead or KFC? 

-happy purple day-


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> We are focusing on the offensive infantry group called Raider and Marinir (Marine) in the mean time. These two groups will be launched first for massive offensive and can be deployed in a very short time. No need big army Today, just like USA invasion to Iraq was done by small group first, and then was followed by bigger group. More effective and deadly. If the war goes longer, we can use our reserves. We also have large number of soldiers in our army special force (kopasus)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raider Group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kopassus (Army special force)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kopassus (Army special force)
> 
> Just ask any USA marine who has conducted training with our marine. In term of personal combat skill and stamina, our soldiers is much appreciated. But, we still need more hardware to make our military much stronger.


Sir Still USA Army is massive in size Sir their actives ground soldiers if combine their Naval Marine guys too is more than half a million and also Chinese number game will always remain important and you have massive area to defend and please give more details of units you just mentioned


----------



## katarabhumi

MarveL said:


> btw how we should call her? Sis Maddog a.k.a "the hammer girl" instead or KFC?
> 
> -happy purple day-



ah.. doyan TR juga ye?.. hekhehek.. 

Happy purple day to you too and to all Indonesian members here... 

This is my first after many years of _golput_.. I usually sleep on election day but I gotta vote this time since my younger brother is running for people representative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> We are focusing on the offensive infantry group called Raider and Marinir (Marine) in the mean time. These two groups will be launched first for massive offensive and can be deployed in a very short time. No need big army Today, just like USA invasion to Iraq was done by small group first, and then was followed by bigger group. More effective and deadly. If the war goes longer, we can use our reserves. We also have large number of soldiers in our army special force (kopasus)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raider Group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kopassus (Army special force)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kopassus (Army special force)
> 
> Just ask any USA marine who has conducted training with our marine. In term of personal combat skill and stamina, our soldiers is much appreciated. But, we still need more hardware to make our military much stronger.


Want more details about these groups and How much increase in number of soldiers is expected in your Armed Forces in Army and Air Force and Navy


----------



## Indos

MarveL said:


> btw how we should call her? Sis Maddog a.k.a "the hammer girl" instead or KFC?
> 
> -happy purple day-



"The hammer girl" is too deathly dude .... I like to call her sister though 

Ha,ha, how come you put all of your hand on that ......

Yah, I also voted, and actually I always do it as a good citizen, at least it can maintain our democracy system ....


----------



## katarabhumi

Zarvan said:


> Sir Still USA Army is massive in size Sir their actives ground soldiers if combine their Naval Marine guys too is more than half a million and also Chinese number game will always remain important and you have massive area to defend and please give more details of units you just mentioned



TNI has implemented "Zero Growth" policy where the number of recruits equals number of those who retire.

===

*TNI To Boost Spending On Weapons: Minister Purnomo*
_The Jakarta Post Thursday, May 6, 2010_
*Dicky Christanto, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta*

Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said Tuesday for the first time in years the military plans to spend more on revamping its weaponry than improving the welfare of its personnel.

The Defense Ministry is also aiming to gradually raise the defense budget from the current 0.9 percent to 1.5 percent of the country’s GDP by 2015, Purnomo said, adding the government began raising defense expenditure this year.

“We are hoping to reach the 1.5 percent target by 2014 or 2015”.

Indonesia’s GDP was about Rp 5,000 trillion (US$555 billion) in 2008, according to the Central Statistics Agency.

The government allocated about Rp 360 billion for defense spending this year. The ministry, according to Purnomo, would only spend Rp 152.9 billion to finance staff welfare programs.

“We will apply zero growth policy to our force — meaning we will recruit a number of men proportionate to the number that retire every year,” he told reporters.

The ministry, he added, would also implement a rightsizing policy, which would create more military commands (Kodam) without increasing personnel.

Purnomo said the Navy was now in talks on whether they should add another fleet to the existing two fleets; the West and East Navy Commands.

The plan to improve the weaponry system is part of the military’s efforts to maximize its essential minimum force designed to be able to safeguard the country’s territory in day to day basis.

The ministry, Purnomo said, would also begin to purchase more weapons from the domestic weapons industry.

“By implementing this policy, we could save more money on maintenance,” he said.

The ministry’s inspectorate general Vice Marshall Errys Heryyanto dismissed allegations that the military was planning to become more aggressive by revamping and purchasing more weapons.

“We are doing it in order to be able to safeguard the country’s vast territory. We have no intention of becoming a regional aggressor,” he said.

TNI To Boost Spending On Weapons: Minister Purnomo

===

Actually no one knows the exact number of our soldier except the TNI and DoD themselves. I personally don't believe the numbers in the report.. try multiply them by two.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

katarabhumi said:


> TNI has implemented "Zero Growth" policy where the number of recruits equals number of those who retire.
> 
> ===
> 
> *TNI To Boost Spending On Weapons: Minister Purnomo*
> _The Jakarta Post Thursday, May 6, 2010_
> *Dicky Christanto, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta*
> 
> Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said Tuesday for the first time in years the military plans to spend more on revamping its weaponry than improving the welfare of its personnel.
> 
> The Defense Ministry is also aiming to gradually raise the defense budget from the current 0.9 percent to 1.5 percent of the country’s GDP by 2015, Purnomo said, adding the government began raising defense expenditure this year.
> 
> “We are hoping to reach the 1.5 percent target by 2014 or 2015”.
> 
> Indonesia’s GDP was about Rp 5,000 trillion (US$555 billion) in 2008, according to the Central Statistics Agency.
> 
> The government allocated about Rp 360 billion for defense spending this year. The ministry, according to Purnomo, would only spend Rp 152.9 billion to finance staff welfare programs.
> 
> “We will apply zero growth policy to our force — meaning we will recruit a number of men proportionate to the number that retire every year,” he told reporters.
> 
> The ministry, he added, would also implement a rightsizing policy, which would create more military commands (Kodam) without increasing personnel.
> 
> Purnomo said the Navy was now in talks on whether they should add another fleet to the existing two fleets; the West and East Navy Commands.
> 
> The plan to improve the weaponry system is part of the military’s efforts to maximize its essential minimum force designed to be able to safeguard the country’s territory in day to day basis.
> 
> The ministry, Purnomo said, would also begin to purchase more weapons from the domestic weapons industry.
> 
> “By implementing this policy, we could save more money on maintenance,” he said.
> 
> The ministry’s inspectorate general Vice Marshall Errys Heryyanto dismissed allegations that the military was planning to become more aggressive by revamping and purchasing more weapons.
> 
> “We are doing it in order to be able to safeguard the country’s vast territory. We have no intention of becoming a regional aggressor,” he said.
> 
> TNI To Boost Spending On Weapons: Minister Purnomo
> 
> ===
> 
> Actually no one knows the exact number of our soldier except the TNI and DoD themselves. I personally don't believe the numbers in the report.. try multiply them by two.



me to don;t believe too much about their official release about the total number of Army personnel. I got myself some data about efforts of DoD to build new formations of mechanized battalion or raider without liquidation of old infantry units. But lets that slide aside, we had more urgent conditions regarding of our Army formations and organizations.

And what kind of matter is what made me wonder ? We still had a lot of unnecessary formations within Koramil and Korem all the way used a lot of DoD budget used for their administration and bureaucratic fees along with their payroll fees. Basically they are just regular infantry units charged with Civilian task in New Order Style, they don't have proper basic annual training and drill, they don't have much firepower to be used as regular front line infantry units some member even got themselves old rifle and mortar like old model of M-16 and even AKs, and physically usually those soldiers who be charged with Babinsa tasks are old man Army personnel who usually waiting their Pension age. We need to reform those system ASAP.



katarabhumi said:


> TNI has implemented "Zero Growth" policy where the number of recruits equals number of those who retire.
> 
> ===
> 
> *TNI To Boost Spending On Weapons: Minister Purnomo*
> _The Jakarta Post Thursday, May 6, 2010_
> *Dicky Christanto, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta*
> 
> Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said Tuesday for the first time in years the military plans to spend more on revamping its weaponry than improving the welfare of its personnel.
> 
> The Defense Ministry is also aiming to gradually raise the defense budget from the current 0.9 percent to 1.5 percent of the country’s GDP by 2015, Purnomo said, adding the government began raising defense expenditure this year.
> 
> “We are hoping to reach the 1.5 percent target by 2014 or 2015”.
> 
> Indonesia’s GDP was about Rp 5,000 trillion (US$555 billion) in 2008, according to the Central Statistics Agency.
> 
> The government allocated about Rp 360 billion for defense spending this year. The ministry, according to Purnomo, would only spend Rp 152.9 billion to finance staff welfare programs.
> 
> “We will apply zero growth policy to our force — meaning we will recruit a number of men proportionate to the number that retire every year,” he told reporters.
> 
> The ministry, he added, would also implement a rightsizing policy, which would create more military commands (Kodam) without increasing personnel.
> 
> Purnomo said the Navy was now in talks on whether they should add another fleet to the existing two fleets; the West and East Navy Commands.
> 
> The plan to improve the weaponry system is part of the military’s efforts to maximize its essential minimum force designed to be able to safeguard the country’s territory in day to day basis.
> 
> The ministry, Purnomo said, would also begin to purchase more weapons from the domestic weapons industry.
> 
> “By implementing this policy, we could save more money on maintenance,” he said.
> 
> The ministry’s inspectorate general Vice Marshall Errys Heryyanto dismissed allegations that the military was planning to become more aggressive by revamping and purchasing more weapons.
> 
> “We are doing it in order to be able to safeguard the country’s vast territory. We have no intention of becoming a regional aggressor,” he said.
> 
> TNI To Boost Spending On Weapons: Minister Purnomo
> 
> ===
> 
> Actually no one knows the exact number of our soldier except the TNI and DoD themselves. I personally don't believe the numbers in the report.. try multiply them by two.



me to don;t believe too much about their official release about the total number of Army personnel. I got myself some data about efforts of DoD to build new formations of mechanized battalion or raider without liquidation of old infantry units. But lets that slide aside, we had more urgent conditions regarding of our Army formations and organizations.

And what kind of matter is what made me wonder ? We still had a lot of unnecessary formations within Koramil and Korem all the way used a lot of DoD budget used for their administration and bureaucratic fees along with their payroll fees. Basically they are just regular infantry units charged with Civilian task in New Order Style, they don't have proper basic annual training and drill, they don't have much firepower to be used as regular front line infantry units some member even got themselves old rifle and mortar like old model of M-16 and even AKs, and physically usually those soldiers who be charged with Babinsa tasks are old man Army personnel who usually waiting their Pension age. We need to reform those system ASAP.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Indos

Genesis said:


> First of all, at worst we have a border dispute, and nothing else.
> 
> The fact Indonesia is what it is, is not our fault. You guys control your fate not us. Whatever you think was disrespect was the simple and naked truth. You can argue for Indonesia if you like, but facts are facts.
> 
> 
> *HOWEVER, the killing of Chinese did take place by Indonesia before, regardless of what anybody says, it happened, everybody knows.* If there should be no friendship it should have been that and not because of a war of words.
> 
> If we were to declare war on Indonesia over your atrocities, *the international community would be okay with it.* But we didn't, instead we bring trade and peace.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want respect earn it, we are still not there yet, but we are getting there. Nobody gets it for free, not us, not you.



1 (The killing during 1997) based on independence commission result = no killing or raping of Chinese ethnic. The human victims are actually native Indonesian, around 100 because of being trapped in a firing building.
2 (International community would be okay with it)= If you are a logic person, you will not think like that

Indonesian members has already put their time to explain it at other thread, so case is closed, and you as an individual is Indonesian haters since the very beginning. I will not hate Chinese people because of your thinking toward us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Soon, we will lost a great leader ever after Soekarno and Soeharto, farewell SBY i wish the best for you and your family


----------



## katarabhumi

*Happy 68th anniversary Indonesian Air Force.. Swabhuana Paksa*  










====

*Indonesian Army has developed 15 military items together with Surya University to reduce dependency on foreign products. The items range from Nano Satelite, gyrocopter, UAV, Laser gun simulation, to GPS APRS.*

news in Indonesian :



> *Ingin Mandiri, TNI AD Kembangkan 15 Alutsista Sendiri*
> 
> TRIBUNNEWS.COM, JAKARTA – Sebagai salah satu tumpuan digaris depan, TNI Angkatan Darat (AD) berusaha mengembangkan alat utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista). Selain tak ingi bergantung dengan negara lain, hal itu juga dapat mengirit keuangan negara.
> 
> Kepala Staf TNI AD Jenderal Budiman menyebutkan, riset yang dilakukan TNI AD bersama Universitas Surya itu meliputi nano satellite, gyrocopter, UAV (Unmananned Aerial Vehicles) autopilot atau pesawat tanpa awak (drone), simulasi tembak laser, dan GPS Tracking System APRS (Automatic Package Reporting System).
> 
> "6 Bulan lalu saya pernah berjanji, bahwa AD akan riset berbagai peralatan dalam rangka meningkatkan alutsista. Ini untuk kemandirian bangsa," kata Budiman di Mabes AD, Jakarta Pusat, Senin (7/4/2014).
> 
> Dirinya menjelaskan, selain harga yang miring, keuntungan lainnya adalah meminimalkan kemungkinan penyadapan terhadap alutsista tersebut. Pengembangan teknologi Indonesia ini juga dapat menghindari pembelian peralatan yang mungkin berkualitas lebih rendah dari harga sebenarnya.
> 
> "Resiko kalau kita beli di luar, pasti alat terhebatnya dipakai sendiri, layer kedua dia berikan kepada sekutunya, dan layer ketiga baru diberikan kepada kita," jelasnya.
> Berikut teknologi alutsista yang dipamerkan TNI AD hari ini.
> 
> 1. Pusat Penerbangan Angkatan Darat: Gyrocopter
> 
> 2. Direktorat Perhubungan Angkatan Darat: nano satelit, open BTS, mesh networking communication system, radio VHF produk PT CMI Teknologi, dan battle management system
> 
> 3. Direktorat Peralatan Angkatan Darat: konversi BBM ke BBG, simulasi modifikasi mobil tempur anti panas, simulasi senjata anti panas
> 
> 4. Direktorat Perbekalan dan Angkutan Angkatan Darat melaksanakan kegiatan litbang energi mandiri
> 
> 5. Direktorat Topografi Angkatan Darat: GPS Tracking System Automatic Package Reporting System, multirotor, dan flapping wing air vehicle
> 
> 6. Dinas Penelitian dan Pengembangan Angkatan Darat: Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAV) autopilot, simulasi menembak laser gun, dan integrated optronics defence system
> 
> 7. Dinas Informasi dan Pengolahan Data: migrasi jaringan IPV 4 ke IPV 6.
> 
> 8. Direktorad Zeni Angkatan Darat: jammer perusak sinyal, penyala ledakan fungsi ganda, alat koreksi perkenaan senapan lapangan, aplikasi Garjas dan pola hidup sehat, serta alat pengendali senjata jarak jauh.
> 
> Ingin Mandiri, TNI AD Kembangkan 15 Alutsista Sendiri - Yahoo News Indonesia




.
the gallery :
*TNI-AD Pamerkan Hasil Riset*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

@katarabhumi, you've got yourself a monsterkill don't you?


----------



## katarabhumi

madokafc said:


> @katarabhumi, you've got yourself a monsterkill don't you?



damn.. what happened?.. it gave me error message and all of a sudden I have multiple post.

I've edited it back to normal and delete the rest.. but there is this message _"This message is awaiting moderator approval, and is invisible to normal visitors."_ ... what does it mean?.


----------



## Nike

katarabhumi said:


> damn.. what happened?.. it gave me error message and all of a sudden I have multiple post.
> 
> I've edited it back to normal and delete the rest.. but there is this message _"This message is awaiting moderator approval, and is invisible to normal visitors."_ ... what does it mean?.



it means you just have to wait for any moderator to approve your actions before, like trying to delete your post and so on because there is no moderator on line right now.


----------



## katarabhumi

madokafc said:


> it means you just have to wait for any moderator to approve your actions before, like trying to delete your post and so on because there is no moderator on line right now.



I've edited it and it appears back to normal on my screen but that message still came up.. Does it mean the edit only affect my screen while in actuality it's still a mess for other viewer until the mod approve my edit?

Sorry for the inconvenience then.


----------



## MarveL

katarabhumi said:


> *Happy 68th anniversary Indonesian Air Force.. Swabhuana Paksa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ====
> 
> *Indonesian Army has developed 15 military items together with Surya University to reduce dependency on foreign products. The items range from Nano Satelite, gyrocopter, UAV, Laser gun simulation, to GPS APRS.*
> 
> news in Indonesian :
> 
> 
> .
> the gallery :
> *TNI-AD Pamerkan Hasil Riset*



they also have research product on Battle Management System(BMS)


----------



## MarveL

*Infra RCS Perkenalkan Radar LPI *

*



* 

Liputan6.com, Jakarta Kecanggihan dan nilai battle proven kapal perang modern tidak terlepas dari persenjataan dan teknologi radarnya. Seperti radar Low Probability of Intercept (LPI), radar yang dirancang untuk menjadikan kapal sulit dideteksi kapal musuh.

Rata-rata teknologinya dari negara besar seperti Scout MK2 buatan Thales Eropa, SPN 730 buatan Selex ES Inggris, dan negara-negara besar lainnya.

Meski tertinggal dalam teknologi persenjataan, Indonesia ternyata sejak 2009 telah membuat radar canggih ini. Namanya LPI Radar-IRCS, radar buatan PT Infra RCS Indonesia ini menggunakan teknologi Frequency Modulated Continuous Wave (FM-CW).

"Dengan teknologi ini maka daya pancar yang digunakan sangat rendah yaitu di bawah 10 watt untuk dapat memperoleh jarak jangkauan radar yang luas. Di Asia belum ada (produsen), apalagi di Asia Tenggara. Rata-rata mereka menggunakan produk negara maju," ucap Technical Advisor PT Infra RCS Indonesia, Dr Mashruri Wahab di Plaza Aminta, Jakarta Selatan.






Dengan menggunakan frekuensi X-band, Doopler speed bisa mencapai maksimal 40 knot membuat radar LPI semakin penting untuk pengawasan rahasia, pelacakan target, dan operasi siluman. Selain radar LPI, PT Infra RCS Indonesia juga telah memproduksi Electronic Chart Display and Information System (ECDIS) dan Electronik Support Measures (ESM).

"Radar kami bersifat Low Probability of Intercept kita jual satu paket dengan ECDIS bisa juga dengan ESM. Alat ini cocok untuk electronic warfare. Radar LPI dia hidup tapi tidak bisa dideteksi oleh musuh menggunakan detektor yang disebut ESM. Keunggulan radar LPI, musuh akan melihat kita sebagai kapal sipil," tutur Mashruri.





Selain untuk kapal laut, Radar LPI juga dikembangkan untuk wilayah perairan seperti portable coastal radar yang bisa digunakan secara mobile. Radar ini memiliki keunggulan yaitu ukuran lebih kecil, jangkauan deteksi cukup jauh, dengan probabilitas rendah membuat radar ini tidak mudah diketahui pihak lain.

"Sementara untuk di wilayah pantai untuk tahun ini kita sedang mengetes radar coastal kerjasama dengan Dislitbang AL. Seperti kita tahu garis pantai kita kan panjang jadi perlu sekali radar pengawas pantai. Karena wilayah kita banyak lalu lintas kapal asing, lalu juga illegal fishing, kecelakaan, penyelundupan dan lain-lain. Seperti di Maluku, Kalimantan, dan lain-lain," ungkap pria lulusan sebuah universitas Australia ini.

Untuk komponen radar, menurut Mashruri, ada beberapa material masih impor dari negara lain karena belum tersedia di dalam negeri. Ia berharap adanya kebijakan dari pemerintah agar nilai komponen lokal pembuatan radar tanah air bisa meningkat.

"Ada yang kita buat sendiri seperti software dan beberapa hardware. Dan memang untuk material ada yang kita impor ya karena di dalam negeri nggak ada," keluhnya.

Sementara di tempat yang sama, Direktur PT Infra RCS Indonesia, Wiwiek Sarwi Astuti, mengatakan saat ini timnya masih berfokus untuk mengembangkan radar Coastal dan ke depan akan mengembangkan Warship Electronic Chart Display and Information System (WECDIS).






"Untuk Infra ini kan punya misi untuk mendukung kemandirian bangsa dalam produk-produk yang sifatnya strategis jadi produk seperti ini kita usung untuk pelanggan atau end user di Indonesia. Sehingga kita support lebih baik dan kita berikan pelatihan tentang penggunaan," jelas Wiwiek.

Apakah akan mencoba menjual ke luar negeri? "Rencana ada, tapi masih fokus untuk kebutuhan dalam negeri dulu. Kalau nggak kita akan bergantung dengan negara lain terus dan ini menjadi tantangan bagi kami untuk memajukan teknologi bangsa," jawab wanita berkerudung ini.

Canggihnya Radar Buatan Indonesia: Tak Terdeteksi Musuh



> *RCS Introduce Infra LPI Radar *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta*. sophistication and value of modern warships battle proven inseparable from weaponry and radar technology . Such as Low Probability of Intercept radar ( LPI ) , the radar is designed to make the boat harder to detect enemy ships .
> 
> Average technology of large countries such as the European Thales Scout MK2 artificial , artificial Selex SPN 730 ES UK , and other major countries .Although behind in weapons technology , Indonesia turns since 2009 has made this sophisticated radar .
> 
> His name LPI Radar - IRCS , artificial radar Indonesia 's PT Infra RCS uses Frequency Modulated Continuous Wave technology ( FM - CW ) ." With this technology, the transmit power used is very low at under 10 watts to be able to obtain a wide range of the radar . In Asia there has been no ( manufacturers ) , especially in Southeast Asia .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their average use of the product developed countries , " said Technical Indonesia PT Infra RCS Advisor , Dr. Wahab Mashruri in Plaza Aminta , South Jakarta .By using the X - band frequency , Doopler maximum speed can reach 40 knots making LPI radar increasingly important for covert surveillance , target tracking and stealth operations .
> 
> In addition to the LPI radar , RCS Infra PT Indonesia also been producing Electronic Chart Display and Information System ( ECDIS ) and Electronic Support Measures ( ESM ) ." Our Radar Low Probability of Intercept is we sell a package with ECDIS can be by the ESM . Equipment is suitable for electronic warfare . Radar LPI him alive but could not be detected by an enemy using a detector called the ESM . Advantages of LPI radar , the enemy will see us as a civilian ship , "said Mashruri . In addition to ships , radar LPI also developed for coastal waters such as portable radar that can be used by mobile .
> 
> This radar has the advantage of smaller size , detection range is quite far , with a low probability of making a radar is not easy to know the other party ." As for the coastal region for this year we are being tested in cooperation with coastal radar Dislitbang AL . As we know we're a long coastline so essential to the regulatory radar beach . Due to our many areas of foreign ship traffic , and also illegal fishing , accidents , smuggling and others. As in Maluku , Kalimantan , and others , "said he graduated from an Australian university .For radar components , according Mashruri , there are some materials are still imported from other countries because it is not yet available in the country .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He hopes that the policy of the government for the value of the local component manufacture could increase the country 's radar ."Some of our own such as software and some hardware . And indeed for the material that we import no yes because nobody in the country , " he complained .While at the same place , Director of Infra RCS Indonesia , Wiwiek Sarwi Astuti , said the team is still focused on developing radar and forward Coastal will develop Warship Electronic Chart Display and Information System ( WECDIS ) . " To the right Infra has a mission to support the nation's independence in products that are positioned so product like this we stretcher for customers or end users in Indonesia .
> 
> So we better support and we provide training on the use , " said Wiwiek .Whether to try to sell abroad ? " No plan , but still focused on domestic needs first . If not we will continue to depend on other countries and this is a challenge for us to advance the technology of the nation , " said the veiled woman .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> Soon, we will lost a great leader ever after Soekarno and Soeharto, farewell SBY i wish the best for you and your family


Please tell about your political system how many parties do you have how many seats in parliament what is the selection process


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Please tell about your political system how many parties do you have how many seats in parliament what is the selection process



12 parties participated in this recent election (yesterday). PDI-P (nationalist secular) has 19,17 percent, Golkar (nationalist) has 15 %, Democrat (nationalist religious) has 9,47 %, Islamic parties (PAN,PKS,PKB,PPP,PBB) has around 33 percent, etc. We have threshold system as well (party that holds seats in parliament less than 3,5 % can not participate in the next election). Actually even though PDI-P can be regarded as nationalist secular, and has fought Anti-**** regulation that has passed in SBY administration, this party is still afraid to fight any policy that has sensitive religious tendency, thats why PDI-P is backing the regulation to allow our Policewomen wearing hijab (out side Aceh/ Aceh uses Islamic Law). So, our democracy is quite different with Turkey (still hijab issue in Turkey can make so much trouble and can make that country get split) 

In term of the system quite similar with USA (presidential) since we have different election between parliament (done yesterday) and presidential election (around July I guest), but not quite the same. We also have local election both to choose local parliament and executive (governor (province) and Mayor (city). Many election happens here in Indonesia. We also have senator but quite different with USA style, and has no real power just a consultative power.

For the other info, I leave it to the rest of Indonesian member here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> 12 parties participated in this recent election (yesterday). PDI-P (nationalist secular) has 19,17 percent, Golkar (nationalist) has 15 %, Democrat (nationalist religious) has 9,47 %, Islamic parties (PAN,PKS,PKB,PPP,PBB) has around 33 percent, etc. We have threshold system as well (party that holds seats in parliament less than 3,5 % can not participate in the next election) .
> 
> In term of the system quite similar with USA (presidential) since we have different election between parliament (done yesterday) and presidential election (around July I guest), but not quite the same. We also have local election both to choose local parliament and executive (governor (province) and Mayor (city). Many election happens here in Indonesia. We also have senator but quite different with USA style, and has no real power just a consultative power.
> 
> For the other info, I leave it to the rest of Indonesian member here.


Tell me when the final results come out and and also need detail of the Special Forces you have in Army and Navy and Air Force


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Tell me when the final results come out and and also need detail of the Special Forces you have in Army and Navy and Air Force


I dont know when the final result comes, but the result will not be much different with the data I posted earlier (based on quick count (statistic calculation). For special forces, maybe other Indonesian member can help......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*The Regional Implications of Indonesia's Rise*
_*As it tallies votes from Wednesday’s election, Indonesia’s economic outlook is strong. What does that mean for the region?*_





Image Credit: REUTERS/Beawiharta

Despite a mild economic slowdown amidst China’s economic rebalancing and the U.S. Federal Reserve tapering—and despite a dip in Indonesian shares following a surprisingly weak performance by the favorites in Wednesday’s parliamentary election—the general direction of Indonesia’s economy seems clear: onwards and upwards. Since the Asian Financial Crisis and the fall of Suharto, Jakarta has learned lessons, expedited political reforms, and taken economic strides that today constitute a platform from which Southeast Asia’s largest country can continue to build on what it has achieved to date. That’s not to say corruption, infrastructure deficiencies and inequality do not remain problems for whoever takes the political baton after President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, but Indonesia’s economic trajectory is bending sharply in the right direction.

Since the turn of the century, Indonesia’s economy has been one of the world’s best-performing and most consistent. Since 2001, the country has averaged 5.4 percent growth, far faster than the global average, despite the shocks of the global financial downturn. That growth has facilitated the fall of gross government debt from 95.1 percent of GDP in 2000 to around 26 percent today, the lowest of any ASEAN member-state except Brunei Darussalam, and enough for Fitch and Moody’s to grant Indonesia’s debt investment grade status. Indonesia has gone from being the world’s 27th largest economy in 2000 (nominal GDP) to the 16th largest today—an impressive leap in just fifteen years.

Much more is expected to come. Indonesia is forecast to have the world’s seventh largest economy by 2030, surpassing the U.K. and Germany according to a report by McKinsey Global Institute, and the fourth largest in 2040 according to a Citibank report, trailing only China, India and the United States. While such projections are often over-reliant on extrapolating current trends, there is little doubt that Indonesia stands to benefit immensely from a rebalancing of the global economy towards the Asia-Pacific and from the demographic dividend of the country’s young population. The former will ensure relatively high ubiquity of capital, technology and demand in Indonesian markets, while the latter will ensure that the workforce will be able to maintain productivity and a low dependency ratio between workers and dependents, thereby setting the foundation for decades of robust growth and healthy public finances.

The regional implications of this economic rise will be very significant, even if gradual.

A bigger and more robust economy means that defense spending will continue to rise, albeit from an extremely low base. Indonesia currently spends less than 1 percent of its GDP on defense, at around $8 billion annually. In comparison, Singapore has a military budget of $12 billion, more than 4 percent of its GDP, while Australia spends $26 billion. By any measure, Indonesia lags well behind its neighbors relative to its size; however, its rapid economic growth has facilitated sharp annual defense budget increases, such as the 9 percent increase announced in August 2013. This much-needed growth comes as Indonesia attempts to increase defense spending to 1.5 percent of GDP by 2015, or a projected $14 billion, as sought by Yudyohono. While this target will not be met by next year, it at least recognizes Indonesia’s military potential and sets a spending benchmark.

Much of this defense budget growth, particularly a $15 billion kit announced in 2010, will be allocated to equipment procurement and modernization. The country’s 2010 Strategic Defence Plan outlined a modernization vision that included 10 jet fighter squadrons, 274 ships and a dozen submarines by 2024—a significant qualitative and quantitative leap from Indonesia’s current military capabilities, even if the targets do not seem entirely realistic. Nonetheless, recent purchases are congruent with the vision, such as the purchase of six Sukhoi Su-30MK2s that were delivered last September and which completed a squadron of advanced air-superiority fighters consisting of sixteen Su-27 SKM and Su-30 MK2 jets. Similar major procurements and orders have included dozens of F-16 and Su-35 fighters, advanced air defense systems from Thales, Boeing AH-64 Apache Longbow gunship helicopters and more than hundred world-renowned German Leopard tanks.

As it bolsters its military, Indonesia’s weight and importance in the region’s balance of power will only grow, particularly with respect to the U.S. and China. As Washington and Beijing seem set for an era of strategic rivalry across the Asia-Pacific, bringing Jakarta into one or the other’s sphere of influence becomes ever more appealing. For the U.S., greater security and economic cooperation with Indonesia, at the relative expense of China, helps strengthen and coalesce a grouping of states—which includes Japan, the Philippines and India—that is wary of China’s rise and territorial claims. China’s recent claim to the Natuna waters that are part of Indonesia’s Riau Islands could convince some Indonesian policymakers to lean towards Washington and hedge against Chinese assertiveness in the South China Sea. On the other hand, the seeming inevitability of China’s rise to great-power status, amidst the uncertainty of the viability and extent of America’s Asia “pivot” and security guarantees, constitutes a good case for Indonesia to move closer to Beijing and leverage China’s unprecedented economic force and growing military heft.

However, the most likely strategic disposition, to use former Vice President Mohammad Hatta’s expression from 1948, remains having a “free and active” Indonesian foreign policy. As opposed to relatively passive non-alignment during the Cold War, Indonesia—on the back of rapid economic growth and growing power—is increasingly likely to see itself as entitled to a prominent role in the region and the world in its own right, and in light of its own interests and potential. Jakarta is therefore likely to seek prosperity and cooperation equally with both the U.S. and China, as opposed to creating any form of dependency on one power in the face of the other. Moreover, Indonesia might be uniquely positioned in trying to arrest any escalation in the region or prevent the entrenchment of a paradigm of strategic rivalry that could harm its own interests and development priorities.

This independent streak is likely to take Indonesian foreign policy beyond the Asia-Pacific. As recent engagement with the Middle East shows, Indonesia increasingly sees itself as an important actor in the Muslim World. In late January, the country signed a defense cooperation agreement with Saudi Arabia—Jakarta’s first such agreement with an Arab state—which covered military industry cooperation, counter-terrorism and joint training. In 2012, Indonesia also co-sponsored UN General Assembly Resolution 67/19 on the statehood of Palestine, with foreign minister Marty Natalegawa delivering a strong speech in defense of the Palestinians’ choices and policies regarding Israel. This seems to be a natural extension of a more confident Indonesia more willing to articulate its population’s solidarity with Middle Eastern causes.

As for Australia, Indonesia’s economic rise will shift the power dynamic and importance of the bilateral relationship. Indonesian GDP, on the basis of purchasing power parity, overtook Australia’s in 2004 and is today thirty percent bigger, and that gap will only expand as Indonesia outgrows Australia by a ratio of 2 to 1, with the IMF predicting 6 percent growth for Indonesia to the end of this decade compared with around 3 percent for Australia. This will not only enhance Indonesia’s economic primacy over Australia and entrench Prime Minister Tony Abbott’s maxim of “less Geneva and more Jakarta,” it will also shift the balance of power within the relationship. Australia’s dominance and transactional approach to the relationship will have to give way to a more balanced and strategic one, as Canberra comes to terms with the fact that a burgeoning Asian power of more than 250 million people cradles Australia’s northern borders.

Indonesia’s economic rise will therefore pave the way for significant geopolitical change. The country’s economic growth engine is of such vigor relative to the rest of the world—perhaps surpassed only by China amongst the world’s twenty largest economies—that a military and strategic dividend for Jakarta is inevitable. Projected timeframes and Indonesian goals will shift with movements in the domestic and regional landscape, but the fact remains Indonesia will have more clout in the future than it’s ever had before.

The Regional Implications of Indonesia’s Rise | The Diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

MarveL said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *The Regional Implications of Indonesia's Rise*
> _*As it tallies votes from Wednesday’s election, Indonesia’s economic outlook is strong. What does that mean for the region?*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image Credit: REUTERS/Beawiharta
> 
> Despite a mild economic slowdown amidst China’s economic rebalancing and the U.S. Federal Reserve tapering—and despite a dip in Indonesian shares following a surprisingly weak performance by the favorites in Wednesday’s parliamentary election—the general direction of Indonesia’s economy seems clear: onwards and upwards. Since the Asian Financial Crisis and the fall of Suharto, Jakarta has learned lessons, expedited political reforms, and taken economic strides that today constitute a platform from which Southeast Asia’s largest country can continue to build on what it has achieved to date. That’s not to say corruption, infrastructure deficiencies and inequality do not remain problems for whoever takes the political baton after President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, but Indonesia’s economic trajectory is bending sharply in the right direction.
> 
> Since the turn of the century, Indonesia’s economy has been one of the world’s best-performing and most consistent. Since 2001, the country has averaged 5.4 percent growth, far faster than the global average, despite the shocks of the global financial downturn. That growth has facilitated the fall of gross government debt from 95.1 percent of GDP in 2000 to around 26 percent today, the lowest of any ASEAN member-state except Brunei Darussalam, and enough for Fitch and Moody’s to grant Indonesia’s debt investment grade status. Indonesia has gone from being the world’s 27th largest economy in 2000 (nominal GDP) to the 16th largest today—an impressive leap in just fifteen years.
> 
> Much more is expected to come. Indonesia is forecast to have the world’s seventh largest economy by 2030, surpassing the U.K. and Germany according to a report by McKinsey Global Institute, and the fourth largest in 2040 according to a Citibank report, trailing only China, India and the United States. While such projections are often over-reliant on extrapolating current trends, there is little doubt that Indonesia stands to benefit immensely from a rebalancing of the global economy towards the Asia-Pacific and from the demographic dividend of the country’s young population. The former will ensure relatively high ubiquity of capital, technology and demand in Indonesian markets, while the latter will ensure that the workforce will be able to maintain productivity and a low dependency ratio between workers and dependents, thereby setting the foundation for decades of robust growth and healthy public finances.
> 
> The regional implications of this economic rise will be very significant, even if gradual.
> 
> A bigger and more robust economy means that defense spending will continue to rise, albeit from an extremely low base. Indonesia currently spends less than 1 percent of its GDP on defense, at around $8 billion annually. In comparison, Singapore has a military budget of $12 billion, more than 4 percent of its GDP, while Australia spends $26 billion. By any measure, Indonesia lags well behind its neighbors relative to its size; however, its rapid economic growth has facilitated sharp annual defense budget increases, such as the 9 percent increase announced in August 2013. This much-needed growth comes as Indonesia attempts to increase defense spending to 1.5 percent of GDP by 2015, or a projected $14 billion, as sought by Yudyohono. While this target will not be met by next year, it at least recognizes Indonesia’s military potential and sets a spending benchmark.
> 
> Much of this defense budget growth, particularly a $15 billion kit announced in 2010, will be allocated to equipment procurement and modernization. The country’s 2010 Strategic Defence Plan outlined a modernization vision that included 10 jet fighter squadrons, 274 ships and a dozen submarines by 2024—a significant qualitative and quantitative leap from Indonesia’s current military capabilities, even if the targets do not seem entirely realistic. Nonetheless, recent purchases are congruent with the vision, such as the purchase of six Sukhoi Su-30MK2s that were delivered last September and which completed a squadron of advanced air-superiority fighters consisting of sixteen Su-27 SKM and Su-30 MK2 jets. Similar major procurements and orders have included dozens of F-16 and Su-35 fighters, advanced air defense systems from Thales, Boeing AH-64 Apache Longbow gunship helicopters and more than hundred world-renowned German Leopard tanks.
> 
> As it bolsters its military, Indonesia’s weight and importance in the region’s balance of power will only grow, particularly with respect to the U.S. and China. As Washington and Beijing seem set for an era of strategic rivalry across the Asia-Pacific, bringing Jakarta into one or the other’s sphere of influence becomes ever more appealing. For the U.S., greater security and economic cooperation with Indonesia, at the relative expense of China, helps strengthen and coalesce a grouping of states—which includes Japan, the Philippines and India—that is wary of China’s rise and territorial claims. China’s recent claim to the Natuna waters that are part of Indonesia’s Riau Islands could convince some Indonesian policymakers to lean towards Washington and hedge against Chinese assertiveness in the South China Sea. On the other hand, the seeming inevitability of China’s rise to great-power status, amidst the uncertainty of the viability and extent of America’s Asia “pivot” and security guarantees, constitutes a good case for Indonesia to move closer to Beijing and leverage China’s unprecedented economic force and growing military heft.
> 
> However, the most likely strategic disposition, to use former Vice President Mohammad Hatta’s expression from 1948, remains having a “free and active” Indonesian foreign policy. As opposed to relatively passive non-alignment during the Cold War, Indonesia—on the back of rapid economic growth and growing power—is increasingly likely to see itself as entitled to a prominent role in the region and the world in its own right, and in light of its own interests and potential. Jakarta is therefore likely to seek prosperity and cooperation equally with both the U.S. and China, as opposed to creating any form of dependency on one power in the face of the other. Moreover, Indonesia might be uniquely positioned in trying to arrest any escalation in the region or prevent the entrenchment of a paradigm of strategic rivalry that could harm its own interests and development priorities.
> 
> This independent streak is likely to take Indonesian foreign policy beyond the Asia-Pacific. As recent engagement with the Middle East shows, Indonesia increasingly sees itself as an important actor in the Muslim World. In late January, the country signed a defense cooperation agreement with Saudi Arabia—Jakarta’s first such agreement with an Arab state—which covered military industry cooperation, counter-terrorism and joint training. In 2012, Indonesia also co-sponsored UN General Assembly Resolution 67/19 on the statehood of Palestine, with foreign minister Marty Natalegawa delivering a strong speech in defense of the Palestinians’ choices and policies regarding Israel. This seems to be a natural extension of a more confident Indonesia more willing to articulate its population’s solidarity with Middle Eastern causes.
> 
> As for Australia, Indonesia’s economic rise will shift the power dynamic and importance of the bilateral relationship. Indonesian GDP, on the basis of purchasing power parity, overtook Australia’s in 2004 and is today thirty percent bigger, and that gap will only expand as Indonesia outgrows Australia by a ratio of 2 to 1, with the IMF predicting 6 percent growth for Indonesia to the end of this decade compared with around 3 percent for Australia. This will not only enhance Indonesia’s economic primacy over Australia and entrench Prime Minister Tony Abbott’s maxim of “less Geneva and more Jakarta,” it will also shift the balance of power within the relationship. Australia’s dominance and transactional approach to the relationship will have to give way to a more balanced and strategic one, as Canberra comes to terms with the fact that a burgeoning Asian power of more than 250 million people cradles Australia’s northern borders.
> 
> Indonesia’s economic rise will therefore pave the way for significant geopolitical change. The country’s economic growth engine is of such vigor relative to the rest of the world—perhaps surpassed only by China amongst the world’s twenty largest economies—that a military and strategic dividend for Jakarta is inevitable. Projected timeframes and Indonesian goals will shift with movements in the domestic and regional landscape, but the fact remains Indonesia will have more clout in the future than it’s ever had before.
> 
> The Regional Implications of Indonesia’s Rise | The Diplomat


One day I would love to see the title that Rising power of Indonesian Military

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarveL

Zarvan said:


> One day I would love to see the title that Rising power of Indonesian Military



thanks, insyallah. we will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

MarveL said:


> thanks, insyallah. we will.


Man what I would love to see is Indonesia with Army of at least 400000 and Air Force of around 70000 people with more than 400 + 4.5 Generation Fighter Jets at least and a Navy of 100000 men with around 40 Frigates and Corvettes and Destroyers and around 60 missile boats at least and around 20000 marines so go ahead boys and make yourself really strong because your region will be soon the biggest boiling point


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> need detail of the Special Forces you have in Army and Navy and Air Force



*Navy's Special Force "Denjaka" Jala Mengkara Detachment. Anti-Sabotage and Martime Terror forces, made up of a mix from Navy's recce and Marines Frogmen.*












*Navy's/Marines Frogmen, KOPASKA. Saboteur, Enemy's ship Boarding, Amphibious Special Ops.*










*Army's Commandos (KOPASSUS), Spec-Ops, Saboteur, Anti-Terror.











Air Force's Detachment 90, Anti-Air Terrorism, Airbase Sabotage,Airbase Defense.











Police's Special Detachment 88 Anti-Terror










*


*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ViXuyen

Viet said:


> your arrogance amazes me. Indonesia only needs a good antiship missile to stop your big mouth.


 And that was the guy you consider as a "friend"

Lesson to be learned, no chinaman is your friend


----------



## Genesis

ViXuyen said:


> And that was the guy you consider as a "friend"
> 
> Lesson to be learned, no chinaman is your friend



Really? You want to go racist with us? Think hard, is that really the route you want to go?


As to friends, that's between equals, in no way is Vietnam a equal of China, be it in total numbers or on an individual bases. You are not one of those countries that can say they got higher per capita, but lower total. You just suck from every angle. 

IF you live in the US/Canada, you would know, while Americans, call UK, Canada, Europe "friends," most Americans including the government expects the Europeans just shut up and do what its told. Especially Canada, gets no respect, but then again, same is true for Europe in US.


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Presidential airplane arrives*
_*Indonesia's new $91 million presidential plane arrived Thursday*_
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Thu, April 10 2014, 6:50 PM






The Boeing Business Jet 2 (BBJ) presidential aircraft arrived at Halim Perdanakusuma Air Force Base Thursday.

State Secretary Sudi Silalahi said the country’s first ever presidential airplane would save state funds and become a symbol of national pride.

“We can save more by no longer using commercial aircraft,” Sudi said, as quoted by Antara news agency, during a ceremony to receive the new aircraft at Halim Perdanakusuma.

Sudi said the government had calculated that the airplane would save Rp 114.2 billion (US$10.04 million) a year. Previously, the government chartered an aircraft from flag carrier Garuda Indonesia.

“Previously, the airline had to reschedule its flights whenever the president needed an airplane,” Sudi said.

He said Indonesia would be proud of the special airplane, which was sophisticated, modern, secure and ready to serve the president and his constitutional duties.

The presidential airplane cost around Rp 820 billion and was manufactured in 2013. It is 38 meters long, 12.5 meters high and a wingspan of 35.79 meters.

The BBJ 2 can fly at a maximum elevation of 41,000 feet above sea level and fly for a maximum of 10 hours with a maximum range of 4,629 nautical miles, or 8,556 kilometers. Its top speed is 0.85 Mach.

The Indonesian Air Force is responsible for the aircraft operations while Garuda for its maintenance. The State Secretariat will bear all the costs. (put/nvn)

Presidential airplane arrives | The Jakarta Post


----------



## katarabhumi

^
So SBY only have few months left to taste it.

I hope in the future we can bring back N2130 to life and use its derivative for presidential airplane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*AMX-13 Retrofit PINDAD*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Regio Aviasi Industri to Manufacture Planes by 2018*






Jakarta. Indonesian aviation company Regio Aviasi Industri plans to start local production of passenger aircraft from 2018, to tap local demand.

Agung Nugroho, president director of RAI, told reporters on Tuesday that the company was planning to build 400 units of the R80 turboprop passenger aircraft over 20 years.

He said RAI was now in the final stage of its preliminary design for the aircraft, which will have a carrying capacity of between 80 and 90 passengers.

The company will soon enter the second phase of the project, which involves detail design and prototype manufacturing.

Serial production of the aircraft will start in 2018.

RAI will collaborate with state aviation manufacturer Dirgantara Indonesia to produce the aircraft, Agung said.

RAI is affiliated with former Indonesian president B.J. Habibie and his son Ilham Habibie.

Agung said the aircraft will meet demand from local airlines. Indonesia’s aviation industry has grown by 19 percent per annum in the past few years.

“We have signed letters of intent with two national airlines — KalStar Aviation and NAM Air,” Agung said.

He said NAM Air — a unit of Sriwijaya Air — plans to buy 100 of the R80 planes, while KalStar, a Pontianak-based airline, plans to buy 25.

Agung said RAI’s biggest competitor in Indonesia was Italian-French aircraft builder ATR (Avions de Transport Regional, or Aerei da Transporto Regionale) and Bombardier of Brazil.

He said RAI’s aircraft will have bigger capacity and better fuel efficiency than the ATR and Bombardier aircraft.

Agung did not reveal the investment amount required to build the planes.

RAI president commissioner Ilham Habibie said the company planned to further develop the R80 to a capacity of 100 passengers.

“Indonesia, as an archipelagic country, will always need air transport. Smaller planes are also needed for island-hopping,” Ilham said.

He added that beside KalStar Aviation and NAM Air, other national airlines that were interested in the R80 were Wings Air, Sky Aviation, Citilink and Merpati Nusantara.

RAI on Tuesday signed a memorandum of understanding with France’s Dassault Systemes to help with the production of R80. Dassault Systemes will provide the platforms and solutions in detail design and manufacturing of the plane.

Citilink is the low-cost unit of Garuda Indonesia.

https://defence.pk/threads/indonesia-military-news-discussion-thread.229571/add-reply


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Indonesia aiming to be among key contributors of peacekeeping forces*





Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia is keen to be among the ten major contributors of peacekeeping forces in the world in the next one or two years time.

"Currently, Indonesia is ranked 17th in the world, but in the next one or two years time, we intend to be among the ten biggest contributors," President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono stated while inaugurating the Indonesia Peace and Security Center in Sentul, West Java, on Monday afternoon.

He explained that in order to achieve this goal, Indonesia has set up the IPSC in Sentul, which is a center for preparing the forces that will take part in peacekeeping missions across the world as mandated by the countrys 1945 Constitution.

President Yudhoyono elaborated that Indonesia has already deployed two thousand personnel for peacekeeping purposes, but in order to meet the target, two thousand additional forces will be required.

The IPSC has seven main facilities, such as the TNI Peacekeeping Mission Center, the TNI Operations Ready Forces Command, the Indonesia Defense University, the Indonesia Military Sports Committee, the Anti-Terrorism and De-radicalization Training Center, the Center of Disaster Management Training and Education, and the Center of Language Diplomacy and Strategy Development.

The IPSC sits on a 261.569 hectare plot of land.


Indonesia aiming to be among key contributors of peacekeeping forces - ANTARA News


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Foreign aircraft forced down in Medan*

The Indonesian Air Force forced a Swearingen SX300 aircraft to land at Soewondo Air Force Base in Medan, North Sumatra, on Thursday for entering Indonesian airspace without permission.

The red US-registered monoplane was forced down by two F-16 jet fighters. A number of fully armed Air Force personnel and sniffer dogs inspected the aircraft after it landed at Soewondo but no dangerous goods were found.

The aircraft will be impounded by the Air Force until the questioning of pilot Heinz Pieter, 65, is complete.

The National Air Defense Sector Command (Kosekhanudnas) III chief, Air Commodore Sungkono, said during an operation in Sumatra a foreign aircraft was detected in Indonesian airspace without a valid permit.

“The foreign aircraft was intercepted at 80 nautical miles [148.16 kilometers] west of Meulaboh, Aceh. The aircraft was then forced to land at Soewondo at about 12:44 p.m.,” he said at the air force base on Thursday.

Sungkono said the pilot had explained he was flying from Colombo, Sri Lanka, to Singapore and was not aware he had entered Indonesian airspace.

“The pilot said he was not aware of Indonesia’s borders that’s all,” he said.

Sungkono added that the pilot was a retired commercial pilot from Switzerland and that so far there were no threat indications from the aircraft.

Heinz told Air Force personnel that he was on a journey around the world in his private, home-built airplane. (nvn)

Foreign aircraft forced down in Medan | The Jakarta Post


----------



## MarveL

_*pics compilation *_

Soerabaja











KRI Makassar










Rome






Vintage bonus: Che Ghuavera was at Borobudur Temple - 1959


----------



## Zarvan

@MarveL what are those things in the first picture and can't see next two pictures


----------



## nufix

Liat liat page belakang ya mas, beberapa foto udah di post  
Keep posting


----------



## cnleio

MarveL said:


> *AMX-13 Retrofit PINDAD*


Nice, the famous AMX13. 75mm or 90mm gun in the pic ? My favorite tank in WOT game.

Still serving in Indonesia Army ?


----------



## Indos

cnleio said:


> Nice, the famous AMX13. 75mm or 90mm gun in the pic ? My favorite tank in WOT game.
> 
> Still serving in Indonesia Army ?



Yes of course


----------



## cnleio

Indos said:


> Yes of course


Fast light tank! 
Is that really 6x shell magazine inside turret ? Do u have AMX13's autoloader pic ? Ths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

cnleio said:


> Nice, the famous AMX13. 75mm or 90mm gun in the pic ? My favorite tank in WOT game.
> 
> Still serving in Indonesia Army ?



Those crazy retrofitter fitted AMX 13 with 105mm gun, and they are also trying to fit them with 120mm gun 

Yes, but will mainly be for reserve units. Leopard take their role.


----------



## Indos

cnleio said:


> Fast light tank!
> Is that really 6x shell magazine inside turret ? Do u have AMX13's autoloader pic ? Ths.



Is there Any Indonesian member who can answer this question ?


----------



## Nike

Sorry they had put a different turret systems in those AMX retrofit







Firing test

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian made LST 117 meter in construction at PT Dok Kodja Bahari, credit to @romeoseaman @kaskus.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> Indonesian made LST 117 meter in construction at PT Dok Kodja Bahari, credit to @romeoseaman @kaskus.co.id


What are these ? I mean what they do


----------



## katarabhumi

Zarvan said:


> What are these ? I mean what they do



LST, Landing Ship Tank... for amphibious operations, transporting tanks directly onto unimproved shore.

Landing Ship, Tank - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to Arc and supermarine@kaskus


----------



## cnleio

madokafc said:


> credit to Arc and supermarine@kaskus



It looks like 105mm shell. AMX13-105 indeed a little chassis with a big gun. What about its new turret, new AMX13-105's optical system ?


----------



## Zarvan

katarabhumi said:


> LST, Landing Ship Tank... for amphibious operations, transporting tanks directly onto unimproved shore.
> 
> Landing Ship, Tank - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


and Can it fire some Missiles


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> and Can it fire some Missiles



It's a transport. You want us to pull a Norwegian?


----------



## MacanJawa

cnleio said:


> It looks like 105mm shell. AMX13-105 indeed a little chassis with a big gun. What about its new turret, new AMX13-105's optical system ?



Yes those amx retrofit installed with Belgian FCS and thermal imager and i think hull improved too



Zarvan said:


> and Can it fire some Missiles


manpad missile for air defence maybe hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> It's a transport. You want us to pull a Norwegian?


No but if its transporting Tanks and other things it should be able to protect itself


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> No but if its transporting Tanks and other things it should be able to protect itself



There's already a thing called an "Escort"


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> There's already a thing called an "Escort"


Okay Okay that is good How many you are getting I mean these ships


----------



## katarabhumi

Zarvan said:


> Okay Okay that is good How many you are getting I mean these ships




Two of our biggest shipyard got the contract to build 9 new LST ships. PAL is to build 7 LSTs and Kodja Bahari will build 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Details of Indonesia's New Stealthy Missile Patrol Craft Revealed *




PT Lundin Klewang class FAC-M (photo : Audrey)

The Indonesian Navy's (TNI-AL's) new 63 m Klewang-class missile patrol craft will feature radar with wider coverage, missiles with longer range and a hull made from a new composite material.

The information was revealed by Peter Carlqvist, head of Saab Indonesia, in an interview with IHS Jane's at the DSA 2014 exhibition on 15 April. The company recently secured an exclusive agreement with Indonesian shipbuilder PT Lundin (North Sea Boats) to jointly build a replacement for the first-of-class KRI Klewang , which was destroyed in a September 2012 fire.

The wave-piercing trimaran will feature Saab's new Sea Giraffe 1X 3D compact radar that will be installed higher on the vessel's mast to increase coverage.

DSA 2014: Details of Indonesia's new stealthy missile patrol craft revealed - IHS Jane's 360

* Indonesia Equips Frigates, Corvette with Stealth Radars *





Kapitan Pattimura-class (Parchim class) corvette (photo : Indian Navy)

The Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) will equip a total of four Ahmad Yani (Van Speijk)-class guided missile frigates and one Kapitan Pattimura (Parchim I)-class corvette with low-probability-of-intercept (LPI) naval radars.

The radars will be built by Indonesian naval sensor manufacturer PT Infra RCS, company officials told [i>IHS Jane's on 11 April.

The company describes its equipment, the IRCS LPI Radar, as a stealthy sea-based X-band (SBX) radar with frequency modulated continuous wave technology.

"It has a maximum power output of only 10 W, making it quiet and virtually invisible to radar warning receivers on enemy vessels", said Prihatno Susanto, Technical Advisor for the company. "This allows our warships to detect hostile surface combatants without being discovered".



IRCS electronic support measures (images : IRCS)

The IRCS LPI Radar has an effective range of 24 n miles and is equipped with tracking software known as Maritime Tracking Aid that allows for automatic radar plotting aid functionality. The system's antenna rotates at 20 rpm and has a gain of about 30dB.

The radar is available as a stand-alone system but can also be integrated with a vessel's electronic chart display and information system (IRCS) and combat management system.

The vessels now equipped with the radar are the guided missile frigates KRI Ahmad Yani and KRI Abdul Halim Perdanakusuma. Both began upgrade works in December 2013. Undergoing the equipment fixture currently are similar vessels in class KRI Yos Sudarso , KRI Oswald Siahaan and the Kapitan Pattimura-class corvette KRI Sultan Taha .



Besides LPI naval radars, the company has also won a contract to equip Oswald Siahaan and Yos Sudarso with naval electronic support measures (ESM) systems that can detect electromagnetic emissions from electronic devices on enemy ships such as radar, communications equipment, jammers and missile targeting systems.

"The IRCS ESM has electronic intelligence (ELINT) capabilities that can pick up signals emitted by hostile warships from up to 90 n miles away via a passive radar", said Susanto. "Once these electromagnetic emissions are detected, a computer software that comes with the system will be able to identify, classify and pin-point the exact location of the source for commanders to take action."

The company has indicated that it is currently embarking on an effort to market both systems internationally.

Indonesia equips frigates, corvette with stealth radars - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> Two of our biggest shipyard got the contract to build 9 new LST ships. PAL is to build 7 LSTs and Kodja Bahari will build 2.



Good to hear that.....with 4 Heavy and multirole LPD 11,400 ton and 19 LST that we already have, plus our professional and large enough marine personnel, we have already become one of the most regional amphibious powers in Asia.... mmh...and with these new addition (9 new locally made LST) it can add more power.

It is also a market signal for PT PINDAD for its amphibious Anoa project


----------



## katarabhumi

Indos said:


> Good to hear that.....with 4 Heavy and multirole LPD 11,400 ton and 19 LST that we already have, plus our professional and large enough marine personnel, we have already become one of the most regional amphibious powers in Asia.... mmh...and with these new addition (9 new locally made LST) it can add more power.
> 
> It is also a market signal for PT PINDAD for its amphibious Anoa project



Actually, the number isn't change much because those new 9 ships are to replace the "ancient" ex. US Navy LST (about 7) from WWII that are still listed in the Navy.
One of the ancient, KRI Teluk Bayur had become a target practice for the Navy during Yakhont missile test.. now it is rest in peace at the bottom of Indian ocean.

But nevertheless, it is indeed an improvement for our Navy strength and quality. And we won't stop building.


====

*Indonesian Army to purchase 17 Black Hawk and 3 Chinook from United States.*

After purchasing the Apache attack helicopter, the Army plans to acquire Black Hawk helicopters and Boeing's Ch-47 Chinook from the United States.



> *17 Helikopter Black Hawk dan 3 Chinook Segera Perkuat TNI AD*
> _Oleh: Fahrizal Lubis Selasa, 15 April 2014 19:33_
> 
> *Liputan6.com, Jakarta* Setelah membeli helikopter serang Apache, TNI Angkatan Darat berencana mengakusisi helikopter serbu Black Hawk buatan Sikorsky Aircraft dan Chinook Ch-47 yang dibuat Boeing Rotorcraft Systems dari Amerika Serikat.
> 
> Pembelian ini melalui skema kredit ekspor melalui Kementerian Pertahanan.
> 
> "Pembelian ini merupakan usulan TNI AD (berdasarkan surat KASAD No. B/455/II/2013)," tulis Kepala Dinas Penerangan TNI AD Brigjen Andika Perkasa kepada Liputan6.com di Jakarta Selasa (15/4/2014).
> 
> Mantan Komandan Korem 023/Kawal Samudera Sibolga ini menambahkan, rencana membeli 2 tipe helikopter ini untuk menambah armada helikopter TNI AD yang masih dirasa kurang. Pembelian ini diperuntukkan pada perencanaan strategis atau Renstra 2015-2019.
> 
> "Rencana pembelian helikopter Chinook dan Black Hawk oleh Kementerian Pertahanan adalah Black Hawk sebanyak 17 unit dan Chinook 3 unit," ucap pria murah senyum itu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sikorsky UH-60 Black Hawk adalah helikopter serba guna angkut menengah bermesin ganda yang diproduksi oleh Sikorsky Aircraft. Helikopter yang terkenal dalam film "Black Hawk Down" ini dapat mengangkut 11 tentara atau 6 tandu.
> 
> Helikopter Black Hawk dapat juga dipersenjatai dengan 2 x GAU-19 gatling senjata, 70 mm (2,75 in) Hydra 70 roket dan AGM-114 Hellfire laser yang dipandu rudal. Dengan mesin 2 x General Electric T700-GE-701C turboshaft, helikopter Black Hawk dapat melaju dengan kecepatan maksimum 159 kt (183 mph, 295 km/jam).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sedangkan, CH-47 Chinook adalah sebuah helikopter Amerika bermesin ganda, tandem rotor dan heavy-lift buatan Boeing Rotorcraft Systems. Helikopter Chinook dapat memuat 3 kru dan 33 hingga 55 tentara.
> 
> Dari data yang didapat Liputan6.com, harga total kedua tipe helikopter Amerika Serikat itu berkisar Rp 3 triliun.
> 
> 17 Helikopter Black Hawk dan 3 Chinook Segera Perkuat TNI AD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

katarabhumi said:


> Actually, the number isn't change much because those new 9 ships are to replace the "ancient" ex. US Navy LST (about 7) from WWII that are still listed in the Navy.
> One of the ancient, KRI Teluk Bayur had become a target practice for the Navy during Yakhont missile test.. now it is rest in peace at the bottom of Indian ocean.
> 
> But nevertheless, it is indeed an improvement for our Navy strength and quality. And we won't stop building.
> 
> 
> ====
> 
> *Indonesian Army to purchase 17 Black Hawk and 3 Chinook from United States.*
> 
> After purchasing the Apache attack helicopter, the Army plans to acquire Black Hawk helicopters and Boeing's Ch-47 Chinook from the United States.


How many Apache you bought ?


----------



## katarabhumi

Zarvan said:


> How many Apache you bought ?





8 (eight) units.

the news (someone probably had already tagged this few pages earlier) :

*Indonesian military to have Apache combat helicopters*
_Fri, January 24 2014 11:01_

*(ANTARA News)* -* The Indonesian army will be strengthened with 8 units of AH-64 Apache AH-64 combat helicopter, Army Chief of Staff General Budiman said. *

The helicopters would be delivered by phases starting next year until 2017, Budiman said here on Thursday.

The Boeing-made helicopters will be piloted by army fliers, he said, adding the army will prepare a number of bases for the helicopters.

One of the bases would be located in Berau, the northern most district of East Kalimantan,he said.

Various other types of war planes including Agusta helicopters would be based in Berau.

Budiman said Indonesia will buy the latest variant of Apache helicopter, so far used only by the United States and Singapore.

The eight units complete with weapons will cost US$600 million including for the training of pilots and land crews .

Taiwan, India, Qatar, South Korea and Japan have also placed orders for AH-64E. New Delhi even forced Boeing , the manufacturer, to transfer the technology by producing part of the components in India.

The main weapon of Apache AH-64 is guided missile AGM-114 Hellfire, which is called tank-killer , a nickname it has won in various battle fields.

An Apache AH-64 helicopter carries 16 units of Hellfire guided missile placed in four launchers in its wings with a firing range of 12 kilometers.

In air defense the helicopter is equipped with AIM-9 Sidewinder and AIM-92 Stinger.

The helicopter could also carry anti radiation AGM-122 to destroy enemys radar installations.

Jakarta is seeking to modernize the countrys military equipment to strengthen its defense over its far-flung archipelago.

The country is set to buy a number of units of Russian Kilo Class submarines, which have guided missiles with a long firing range.

The type of Kilo Class submarine named Kiloklav could hit a target as far as 400 kilometers away from sub-surface to surface.

Earlier the Navy chief of staff Admiral Marsetio said a navy technical team would be sent to Russia to study a submarine offer from that country.

Indonesia will also acquire three units of submarine from South Korea to add to the two units the navy already has.

One of the two units is the 209 class type from Germany and the other one was from South Korea with almost the same type as the one from Germany .

"Indonesia still need more units of submarine to strengthen our navy and protect the countrys sovereignty from the sea," Marsetio said.

He said seas make up two third of the countrys territory, therefore, ideally the country would need at least 12 units of submarine.

"If Indonesia is to buy the Russian submarines, the country would be the first in Asia to have kilo class submarines," he said.

The Indonesian military (TNI) has also ordered a number of Leopard tanks which are considered among the best in the world .

From France and Britain ,Indonesia plans to import equipment for air defense system .

TNI chief Gen. Moeldoko said TNI also needed Sukhoi 35, the latest series of Russian Sukhoi jet fighter.


Indonesian military to have Apache combat helicopters - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

US 101 airborne and Indonesian 17th Brigade Airborne, joint training in West Java


----------



## MacanJawa

i dont believe about apache purchase after goverment ditch kilo sub deal


----------



## Indos

MacanJawa said:


> i dont believe about apache purchase after goverment ditch kilo sub deal



Apache Guardian has already been purchased, it will come starting this year.


----------



## MacanJawa

*Indonesia’s Air Force Chief of Staff visits Hill*

April 4-5, Air Chief Marshal Ida Bagus Putu Dunia visited Hill Air Force Base to receive a program status briefing from the F-16 International Branch and a Depot Production Line status briefing from 573rd Aircraft Maintenance Squadron.

Putu Dunia was able to tour the F-16 production line where 13 Indonesia F-16C and D models are currently in various stages of repair and upgrade.

He expressed his appreciation to the men and women in the U.S. Air Force and especially those actively working the regeneration program. The aircraft were recently shipped to the depot from long-term storage at the 309th Aerospace Maintenance and Regeneration Group at Davis Monthan AFB, Ariz.

During his visit, Puta Dunia observed the enormous quantity of work being accomplished to complete new cockpit wiring, Falcon Star structural modifications, bulkhead inspections and repairs, and avionics upgrades.

He also met with senior officials from the F-16 System Program Office and Ogden Air Logistics Complex.

Team Hill’s leadership assured Putu Dunia of the commitment to the program to deliver high-quality aircraft to the government of Indonesia.

The first F-16 Indonesia C model aircraft is expected to begin ground and flight tests April 14-18 to enable the first ferry cell flight of four aircraft to Indonesia in July 2014. This is a major milestone in the program.

Indonesia’s Air Force Chief of Staff visits Hill | Hilltop Times – Hill Air Force Base Weekly Newspaper Since 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesian Navy set to have domestically built frigate in 2016 *
Wahyoe Boediwardhana, The Jakarta Post, Surabaya | National | Thu, April 17 2014, 10:41 AM









National News
The Indonesian Navy will soon have its own domestically made frigate when the construction of the PKR 10514 guided-missile destroyer escort is completed in 2016.

Navy chief of staff Adm. Marsetio led a keel laying ceremony for the PKR, which the navy classifies as a frigate, at the state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL Indonesia in Surabaya on Wednesday. The warship is being built under the supervision of Dutch shipbuilder Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS).

“The PKR frigate will have the modern surface warfare capabilities being equipped with [anti-ship] Exocet missile, anti-submarine warfare with torpedoes, anti-aircraft warfare and electronic warfare,” Marsetio said after the ceremony.

The new warship is the largest to be built domestically with a length of 105 meters and a width of 14 meters.

Marsetio was accompanied by the Defense Ministry’s Defense Facilities Agency chief Rear Adm. Rachmat Lubis, Dutch Ambassador to Jakarta Tjeerd F de Zwan, and DSNS CEO Hen van Ameijden.

The Defense Ministry ordered two PKR 10514s with a contract of US$220 million. The first steel cutting was conducted in January to mark the start of the frigate construction.

Rachmat said the contract already covered training for PT PAL’s engineers both at home and in the Netherlands and weaponry for the frigates, which must include domestically made weapon systems.

“Initially the warship was to be fully built abroad but after some 175 discussions, it was agreed that the production would be conducted jointly with PT PAL,” he said.

The construction is divided into six modules, of which four would be built at PT PAL’s facility while the remaining two, engine and bridge, would be built in Vlissingen.

“Once finished, the two modules from the Netherlands would be brought and assembled here at PT PAL,” Marsetio said.

The navy chief guarnateed that although most of the modules were to be built in Indonesia, the quality would still be the same with those made in the Netherlands construction would be conducted under the direct supervision of a special DSNS team.

The first ship is expected to be completed in December 2016 while the second frigate in October 2017.

Meanwhile, van Ameijden was upbeat that the cooperation would go smoothly.

“Early January there was nothing here [the shipyard] but today we can see [....] there is good progress. [the project] is still ongoing,” he said. (nvn)

Indonesian Navy set to have domestically built frigate in 2016 | The Jakarta Post

*PT PAL Indonesia to produce warship*
Wed, April 16 2014 19:08 |




_Photo document of PT PAL (Persero) facilities. (pal.co.id)_


Surabaya (ANTARA News) - State-owned ship building company PT PAL Indonesia started building a Watchtower Missile Destroyer frigate on Wednesday to meet the ministry of defenses order.

"To realize the production of the warship we steered the keel laying for the PKR frigate, today" the company President Director M Firmansyah Arifin stated, while attending the keel laying ceremony at PT PAL Indonesia shipyard here in Surabaya, East Java.

He noted that the ship will be made complete with facilities and equipment including equipment for undersea war such as torpedoes and helicopter pad. 

* "The ship is also capable of dealing with air war with its air defense missiles," he confirmed. *

The start of the production of the PKR frigate marked the company commitment to realizing the contract between the ministry of defense and the Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS).

"The shipbuilding project will also bring benefit to us through the DSNS transfer of technology program," he clarified.

On the occasion, Indonesian navy chief of staff Admiral Marsetio commented that the ship will also be capable of conducting an electronic war and equipment installed for it would be complete.

"We are convinced with the equipment that the navy could rely on the PKR frigate for securing the Indonesian territorial waters," he reinstated.

The shipbuilding project is a cooperation project between PT PAL and DSNS from the Netherlands.

"The project is divided into six modules or sections with four of them to be built by PT PAL while the other two, consisting of the engineering system and platform, in the Netherlands," he added.

If the two modules are completed in the Netherlands, they will be brought to Indonesia to be assembled at PT PAL along with the six modules.

He pointed out that although six modules will be built in Indonesia, their quality is assured because they are built under Dutch supervision.

"The 105-meter long ship is the first out of the two ordered by the navy. We estimate that the production process will take around 48 months or it will finish at the end of December 2016," he confirmed. ***2***

(H-YH/INE/a014)

EDITED BY INE

PT PAL Indonesia to produce warship - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Damen Lays Keel for Indonesian Naval Frigate*
MarineLink.com
Thursday, April 17, 2014




Photo: Damen
In accordance with the agreed planning in the contract for the construction of a Damen SIGMA Frigate for the Indonesian Navy, the keel laying ceremony has taken place on April 16, 2014 at the PT PAL (Persero) Shipyard in Surabaya, Indonesia. The construction of the four modules that are going to be built at PT PAL (Persero) Shipyard Surabaya and the two modules that are being built in Vlissingen, are proceeding according to schedule.

The construction and testing of the modules simultaneously at two different locations signifies the unique Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding modular building strategy that is unparalleled in the naval shipbuilding industry. All modules will be assembled at the PT PAL (Persero) Shipyard under main contractorship of Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding followed by Harbor Acceptance Tests and Sea Acceptance Trials. 

Furthermore, the progress for the second SIGMA 10514 PKR frigate, for which the contract was signed February 14, 2013, proceeds as scheduled and construction is foreseen to start in approximately three months. 

The acquisition of the SIGMA 10514 PKR Frigate is part of the further modernization and expansion of the Indonesian Navy, TNI-AL. The main missions and tasks of the SIGMA PKR 10514 will be in the domains of naval warfare as well as Maritime Security missions and tasks. Also, the ship may be used for humanitarian support tasks.

*The main characteristics of the SIGMA PKR 10514 Frigate are:
Length: 105 meters
Width: 14 meters
Displacement: approx. 2,400 tons
Propulsion: Combined Diesel and Electric (CODOE)
Crew: 100 + 20 spare accommodation
Combat System: 
•Extensive Air, Surface and Sub-Surface Surveillance capabilities.
•Guided missile Systems and gun systems for Anti-Air Warfare and Anti-Surface Warfare
•Torpedo systems for Anti-Submarine Warfare
•Active and Passive Electronic Warfare Systems
•Tacticos Combat Management System
•Also, the SIGMA PKR 10514 Frigate will be able to carry an organic helicopter.*
damen.com

Damen Lays Keel for Indonesian Naval

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Damen Lays Keel for Indonesian Naval Frigate*
> MarineLink.com
> Thursday, April 17, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Damen
> In accordance with the agreed planning in the contract for the construction of a Damen SIGMA Frigate for the Indonesian Navy, the keel laying ceremony has taken place on April 16, 2014 at the PT PAL (Persero) Shipyard in Surabaya, Indonesia. The construction of the four modules that are going to be built at PT PAL (Persero) Shipyard Surabaya and the two modules that are being built in Vlissingen, are proceeding according to schedule.
> 
> The construction and testing of the modules simultaneously at two different locations signifies the unique Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding modular building strategy that is unparalleled in the naval shipbuilding industry. All modules will be assembled at the PT PAL (Persero) Shipyard under main contractorship of Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding followed by Harbor Acceptance Tests and Sea Acceptance Trials.
> 
> Furthermore, the progress for the second SIGMA 10514 PKR frigate, for which the contract was signed February 14, 2013, proceeds as scheduled and construction is foreseen to start in approximately three months.
> 
> The acquisition of the SIGMA 10514 PKR Frigate is part of the further modernization and expansion of the Indonesian Navy, TNI-AL. The main missions and tasks of the SIGMA PKR 10514 will be in the domains of naval warfare as well as Maritime Security missions and tasks. Also, the ship may be used for humanitarian support tasks.
> 
> *The main characteristics of the SIGMA PKR 10514 Frigate are:
> Length: 105 meters
> Width: 14 meters
> Displacement: approx. 2,400 tons
> Propulsion: Combined Diesel and Electric (CODOE)
> Crew: 100 + 20 spare accommodation
> Combat System:
> •Extensive Air, Surface and Sub-Surface Surveillance capabilities.
> •Guided missile Systems and gun systems for Anti-Air Warfare and Anti-Surface Warfare
> •Torpedo systems for Anti-Submarine Warfare
> •Active and Passive Electronic Warfare Systems
> •Tacticos Combat Management System
> •Also, the SIGMA PKR 10514 Frigate will be able to carry an organic helicopter.*
> damen.com
> 
> Damen Lays Keel for Indonesian Naval


How many of these ships you are going to get ?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> How many of these ships you are going to get ?



2


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> 2


It should have been more 4 and by the way give more detail about ship which you are going to build in Indonesia


----------



## katarabhumi

Zarvan said:


> It should have been more 4 and by the way give more detail about ship which you are going to build in Indonesia




There will be more... we won't stop at 2. This is a _learning project_ for PAL, like Makassar LPD project several years ago with Daesun Korea.. only this time is with Damen Netherland. Once we get the experience and the technology needed we will be able to design and manufacturing frigates on our own.

Just 2 for now because PAL is busy building other ships as well.. remember my earlier post bout 7 LST?.
PAL is also now in a learning project with DSME of SK to build submarine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

katarabhumi said:


> There will be more... we won't stop at 2. This is a _learning project_ for PAL, like Makassar LPD project several years ago with Daesun Korea.. only this time is with Damen Netherland. Once we get the experience and the technology needed we will be able to design and manufacturing frigates on our own.
> 
> Just 2 for now because PAL is busy building other ships as well.. remember my earlier post bout 7 LST?.
> PAL is also now in a learning project with DSME of SK to build submarine.


Tell more about the destroyer or locally which is called Frigate you are building


----------



## katarabhumi

Zarvan said:


> Tell more about the destroyer or locally which is called Frigate you are building




I don't know what is more that you want to know.. it's all there in @Reashot Xigwin 's last posts.

I don't think I can give you more detail than that since I'm not in Indonesian Navy nor work for PAL.


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia interested in Russian submarine "Amur-1650"*

Indonesian Navy Command has expressed interest in Russian diesel-electric submarines "Amur-1650". On this, as reported by ITAR-TASS news agency, said the director of "Rosoboronexport" roving Nicholas Dimidyuk. According to him, the Indonesian delegation announced the interest during the inspection of the Russian exposition at the international exhibition DSA-2014 in Malaysia.

However, the plan of Indonesian military to begin negotiations on the purchase still not specified. Earlier, the Ministry of Defence of Indonesia led negotiations with Russia on the purchase of second-hand submarines of Project 877 "Halibut". Russia has offered these ships to Indonesian military in August 2013. Later Indonesia declared its refusal to purchase them as military did not satisfy with their technical condition.

If Indonesia decides to purchase new Russian submarines, they will be supplied as part of an export credit of one billion dollars, issued by Moscow and Jakarta in 2007. On the resources of the loan, Indonesia planned to buy Mi-17, Mi-35M, infantry fighting vehicles BMP-3F and submarines of Project 877 "Halibut". Part of the equipment was purchased by Jakarta, but the contract for the supply of submarines has not been signed.

Lenta.ru: Наука и техника: Оружие: Индонезия заинтересовалась российскими подлодками «Амур-1650»


----------



## flamer84

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Damen Lays Keel for Indonesian Naval Frigate*
> MarineLink.com
> Thursday, April 17, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Damen
> In accordance with the agreed planning in the contract for the construction of a Damen SIGMA Frigate for the Indonesian Navy, the keel laying ceremony has taken place on April 16, 2014 at the PT PAL (Persero) Shipyard in Surabaya, Indonesia. The construction of the four modules that are going to be built at PT PAL (Persero) Shipyard Surabaya and the two modules that are being built in Vlissingen, are proceeding according to schedule.
> 
> The construction and testing of the modules simultaneously at two different locations signifies the unique Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding modular building strategy that is unparalleled in the naval shipbuilding industry. All modules will be assembled at the PT PAL (Persero) Shipyard under main contractorship of Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding followed by Harbor Acceptance Tests and Sea Acceptance Trials.
> 
> Furthermore, the progress for the second SIGMA 10514 PKR frigate, for which the contract was signed February 14, 2013, proceeds as scheduled and construction is foreseen to start in approximately three months.
> 
> The acquisition of the SIGMA 10514 PKR Frigate is part of the further modernization and expansion of the Indonesian Navy, TNI-AL. The main missions and tasks of the SIGMA PKR 10514 will be in the domains of naval warfare as well as Maritime Security missions and tasks. Also, the ship may be used for humanitarian support tasks.
> 
> *The main characteristics of the SIGMA PKR 10514 Frigate are:
> Length: 105 meters
> Width: 14 meters
> Displacement: approx. 2,400 tons
> Propulsion: Combined Diesel and Electric (CODOE)
> Crew: 100 + 20 spare accommodation
> Combat System:
> •Extensive Air, Surface and Sub-Surface Surveillance capabilities.
> •Guided missile Systems and gun systems for Anti-Air Warfare and Anti-Surface Warfare
> •Torpedo systems for Anti-Submarine Warfare
> •Active and Passive Electronic Warfare Systems
> •Tacticos Combat Management System
> •Also, the SIGMA PKR 10514 Frigate will be able to carry an organic helicopter.*
> damen.com
> 
> Damen Lays Keel for Indonesian Naval




Hello,any more info on this frigate's capabilities?,as I am very interested in it . How many Anti Ship Missiles and what kind ? How many AA missiles and what kind ? Any CIWS ? Price per unit ?

Thanks in advance.

@Penguin


----------



## nufix

flamer84 said:


> Hello,any more info on this frigate's capabilities?,as I am very interested in it . How many Anti Ship Missiles and what kind ? How many AA missiles and what kind ? Any CIWS ? Price per unit ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> @Penguin



Price stands at USD 220 mil

*Guns:*
» 1x Oto Melara 76/62 Compact 76mm Main Gun
» 1x Rheinmetall Millenium 35mm CIWS
*Missiles:*
» 8x MBDA MM40 Blk III antiship missiles
» 12x MBDA MICA VL surface to air missiles (in VLS)
*Torpedoes:*
» 2x Triple torpedo launchers

The rest:

SIGMA 10514 PKR Frigate Indonesia Indonesian Navy TNI AL Perusak Kawal Rudal PT PAL DSNS DAMEN Schelde Naval Shipbuilding KRI datasheet pictures photos video specifications

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

nufix said:


> Price stands at USD 220 mil
> 
> *Guns:*
> » 1x Oto Melara 76/62 Compact 76mm Main Gun
> » 1x Rheinmetall Millenium 35mm CIWS
> *Missiles:*
> » 8x MBDA MM40 Blk III antiship missiles
> » 12x MBDA MICA VL surface to air missiles (in VLS)
> *Torpedoes:*
> » 2x Triple torpedo launchers
> 
> The rest:
> 
> SIGMA 10514 PKR Frigate Indonesia Indonesian Navy TNI AL Perusak Kawal Rudal PT PAL DSNS DAMEN Schelde Naval Shipbuilding KRI datasheet pictures photos video specifications




Thanks man !

220million $,that's 160 million Euros,make it 200 if they would go with the Aster 15 instead of MICA .........excellent deal!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harkness

*Indonesian SIGMA PKR 10514 video*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

Harkness said:


> *Indonesian SIGMA PKR 10514 video*



Met gabung bro, would you introduce yourself here before posting.... Members Introduction

thx.


----------



## Harkness

MarveL said:


> Met gabung bro, would you introduce yourself here before posting.... Members Introduction
> 
> thx.


thanks for the welcome bro 
okay will do right away

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Harkness said:


> thanks for the welcome bro
> okay will do right away



Welcome, very good video posted there, we need more human power here....@Zarvan, the video is fit with your previous questioned brother.


----------



## aliaselin

nufix said:


> Price stands at USD 220 mil
> 
> *Guns:*
> » 1x Oto Melara 76/62 Compact 76mm Main Gun
> » 1x Rheinmetall Millenium 35mm CIWS
> *Missiles:*
> » 8x MBDA MM40 Blk III antiship missiles
> » 12x MBDA MICA VL surface to air missiles (in VLS)
> *Torpedoes:*
> » 2x Triple torpedo launchers
> 
> The rest:
> 
> SIGMA 10514 PKR Frigate Indonesia Indonesian Navy TNI AL Perusak Kawal Rudal PT PAL DSNS DAMEN Schelde Naval Shipbuilding KRI datasheet pictures photos video specifications


If this specification is right, it proves how wrongly for Malaysia to choose Gowind but not Sigma.


----------



## nufix

aliaselin said:


> If this specification is right, it proves how wrongly for Malaysia to choose Gowind but not Sigma.



I think the Gowind is already expensive since the beginning, Malaysia had to pay for the developement cost. In comparison to SIGMA, SIGMA PKR 10514 is a developement of an already existing module which Indonesia has already used with its SIGMA corvette. Not to mention that Gowind has bigger SAM allocation and faster cruising speed with the same operational range, i think that too contributes to the price difference between the two similar ships.


----------



## aliaselin

nufix said:


> I think the Gowind is already expensive since the beginning, Malaysia had to pay for the developement cost. In comparison to SIGMA, SIGMA PKR 10514 is a developement of an already existing module which Indonesia has already used with its SIGMA corvette. Not to mention that Gowind has bigger SAM allocation and faster cruising speed with the same operational range, i think that too contributes to the price difference between the two similar ships.


Other reasons may be anything from France is damnly expensive and the Malaysia officer picks up more from every project.


----------



## Nike

flamer84 said:


> Thanks man !
> 
> 220million $,that's 160 million Euros,make it 200 if they would go with the Aster 15 instead of MICA .........excellent deal!



That's deal also include license fees for Indonesian side to build up to 20 ships, SIGMA class is apparently has been designed for Indonesian custom and need and the discussion for this project has been started since 1996. But the project must to be halted because of Asia Economic Crisis back in 1998. Thus SIGMA project starting to gain the momentum since 2004 and resulted in the deal for Damen to build 4 units Sigma Class Corvette for Indonesian Navy in 2006.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## flamer84

madokafc said:


> That's deal also include license fees for Indonesian side to build up to 20 ships, SIGMA class is apparently has been designed for Indonesian custom and need and the discussion for this project has been started since 1996. But the project must to be halted because of Asia Economic Crisis back in 1998. Thus SIGMA project starting to gain the momentum since 2004 and resulted in the deal for Damen to build 4 units Sigma Class Corvette for Indonesian Navy in 2006.




Thank you for the info.The reason i've asked is because we're paying some 100 million euros/piece (135 million $) to upgrade some old Type 22 frigates we've bought in the 2000's.When i say upgrade i mean fitting them with anti ship,AA missiles,torpedoes,new radars as we bought them empty....yes,we have 5000 ton frigates equipped only with guns for some 8-10 years now.

It's clear now that we've (we are still) being ripped off.We could have easily bought these Sigma frigates,especially since we have a Damen shipyard in our country,which is currently building the new Dutch 28.000 tons multi purpose support ship.



> The ship is planned to replace both HNLMS _Zuiderkruis_ scrapped in 2012 and HNLMS _Amsterdam_ to be sold in 2016 replenishment oilers. The new JSS is scheduled to enter service by 2015.[2] At 204.7 metres (672 ft) she will be the largest ship in service in the Netherlands navy. She was built at the Damen yard inGalati, Romania.



Not to mention that 2400 ton stealth frigates such as the Sigma are better suited for the medium sized Black Sea then 4500+ tons 70's model dinosaurs such as the type 22's.And from what i see now for 2 brand new,better equipped ships the difference would have only been only some 100 million euros,plus the ships built in our own country.Damn...we're so corrupt ans stupid...


----------



## Nike

flamer84 said:


> Thank you for the info.The reason i've asked is because we're paying some 100 million euros/piece (135 million $) to upgrade some old Type 22 frigates we've bought in the 2000's.When i say upgrade i mean fitting them with anti ship,AA missiles,torpedoes,new radars as we bought them empty....yes,we have 5000 ton frigates equipped only with guns for some 8-10 years now.
> 
> It's clear now that we've (we are still) being ripped off.We could have easily bought these Sigma frigates,especially since we have a Damen shipyard in our country,which is currently building the new Dutch 28.000 tons multi purpose support ship.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that 2400 ton stealth frigates such as the Sigma are better suited for the medium sized Black Sea then 4500+ tons 70's model dinosaurs such as the type 22's.And from what i see now for 2 brand new,better equipped ships the difference would have only been only some 100 million euros,plus the ships built in our own country.Damn...we're so corrupt ans stupid...



I Don't think your Naval planner is wrong entirely, sometimes bigger platform warship has their unique perks. Bigger platform means bigger space for future modifications and rooms to add more sensor suit, armament, more logistics and fuel to operate in open seas and so on. About Type 22 is suit or not to dwell in Black Sea, i think your Naval Planner has their own reason to chose those ships. 

My self has routinely expressing that Indonesian Navy should to procure Warships with tonnage more than 4000 gross ton, a real frigate or destroyer. We had our conditions in which our currents fleet cannot cope all of our potential threat. But for starting point to our self sufficiently in armament industry, SIGMA Platform is one of the best offer we can get right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

madokafc said:


> I Don't think your Naval planner is wrong entirely, sometimes bigger platform warship has their unique perks. Bigger platform means bigger space for future modifications and rooms to add more sensor suit, armament, more logistics and fuel to operate in open seas and so on. About Type 22 is suit or not to dwell in Black Sea, i think your Naval Planner has their own reason to chose those ships.
> 
> My self has routinely expressing that Indonesian Navy should to procure Warships with tonnage more than 4000 gross ton, a real frigate or destroyer. We had our conditions in which our currents fleet cannot cope all of our potential threat. But for starting point to our self sufficiently in armament industry, SIGMA Platform is one of the best offer we can get right now.




Yes but Indonesia has so much ocean space to defend we have to operate in the much smaller Black Sea and have a small coast line.Small,stealthy ships make much more sense.


----------



## nufix

aliaselin said:


> Other reasons may be anything from France is damnly expensive and the Malaysia officer picks up more from every project.



..and the so called "Songlap", it is a kind of price bubling by certain people of certain position. Malaysia's major procurements were troubled by this thing, like Scorpene deal.


----------



## Nike

flamer84 said:


> Yes but Indonesia has so much ocean space to defend we have to operate in the much smaller Black Sea and have a small coast line.Small,stealthy ships make much more sense.




I will not trying to argue, but as an NATO member, Romania has their own role in NATO too, so sometimes they need to project their Naval Capability with other member. And i wonder, why Turkey and Greece operating the same sizes of warship like your Type 22 like OHP and MEKO class considering their Geographical areas.


----------



## flamer84

madokafc said:


> I will not trying to argue, but as an NATO member, Romania has their own role in NATO too, so sometimes they need to project their Naval Capability with other member. And i wonder, why Turkey and Greece operating the same sizes of warship like your Type 22 like OHP and MEKO class considering their Geographical areas.




Turkey and Greece have a greater area to operate,the Mediteranean Sea.


----------



## aliaselin

592 from Indonesia taking part in Chinese Navy Day.
I'm wondering why it doesn't have a gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

aliaselin said:


> 592 from Indonesia taking part in Chinese Navy Day.
> I'm wondering why it doesn't have a gun.
> View attachment 25282



Indonesia's Doctrine...


----------



## nufix

aliaselin said:


> 592 from Indonesia taking part in Chinese Navy Day.
> I'm wondering why it doesn't have a gun.
> View attachment 25282



the naval commisioner probably think that it is not a combatant ship and will always be protected by a convoy, thus they did not equip it with a proper naval gun. But still though I think that a naval gun is a must for an LPD ship, considering that even our naval hospital ship got gun.






In comparison to the LPD which always got some ships guarding its tails, like during the operation in Somalian waters


----------



## Nike

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Indonesia's Doctrine...



rather than doctrine, i will say it clearly, "money"

The Navy more prefer to allocate their money to arming surface combatant warship such as KCR 60 and such than to transport warship such as this LPD


----------



## cnleio

aliaselin said:


> 592 from Indonesia taking part in Chinese Navy Day.
> I'm wondering why it doesn't have a gun.


For a LPD, it's not matter whether install a gun. They have Marines on board.


----------



## Nike

cnleio said:


> For a LPD, it's not matter whether install a gun. They have Marines on board.



And amphibious assault tank with Helicopter units to do their job properly


----------



## katarabhumi

@Indonesian members

Any news on our Crocodile submarine project?.. They had promised the first prototype will be completed in 2013.. it is 2014 now.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

hello, Jakartans@PkDef reporting in
Please allow me to join this discussion


----------



## Indos

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> hello, Jakartans@PkDef reporting in
> Please allow me to join this discussion



Welcome, any one that will give positive contributions to our nation is allowed, Please contribute......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> hello, Jakartans@PkDef reporting in
> Please allow me to join this discussion


welcome pak  ini member timawa neee...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> hello, Jakartans@PkDef reporting in
> Please allow me to join this discussion



Jauh2 datang dr Timawa ya mas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

@MarveL & Reashot Xigwin biar nambah info dan ilmu disini 
This forum is one of my main sources for military updates, so i think its time to participate, contribute and share with you guys.
@Indos : thank you for the warm welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Hehe Timawan warrior has joint us, we are so pleased


----------



## Zarvan

Indonesia–Pakistan relations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*Historical relationship[edit]*
During the Indonesian National Revolution, Muhammad Ali Jinnah encouraged Muslim soldiers serving in British Indian army to join hands with Indonesians against their fight against the Dutch Empire colonisation of Indonesia. As a result 600-Muslim soldiers of the British Indian Army deserted the colonial forces putting their lot at stake, allied with Indonesians.[4] Out of these 600 soldiers, 500 of them died in war; while the remaining returned to Pakistan or continued to live in Indonesia. As a recognition of Muslim soldiers from Pakistan, during Indonesia Golden Jubilee celebration on August 17, 1995, Indonesia grants Independence War Awards to the living ex Pakistan soldiers and awarded the highest honor _Adipura_ to the Founding Father of Pakistan Mohammad All Jinnah and the Government of Pakistan.[5]

*Pakistan's relationship with Indonesia greatly developed under Gen Ayub Khan. During the 1965 war with India, Indonesia offered to provide Pakistan with military help, and 'to seize Andaman and Nicobar Islands' of India so as to distract it from the Kashmir front.[6][7] Indonesia openly supported Pakistan by sending its navy to defend East Pakistan.*
@madokafc @Indos @Reashot Xigwin @MarveL @Jakartans@PkDef

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Indonesia–Pakistan relations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*North Sea Boats (PT. Lundin) and SAAB working on an improved 63m FMPV Trimaran*

At DSA 2014, the 14th Defence Services Asia Exhibition and Conference currently held in Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia), Indonesian shipyard North Sea Boats (PT. Lundin) and SAAB are showing an updated model of the 63m FMPV Trimaran design ordered by the Indonesian Navy





The new design of North Sea Boat's 63m FMPV Trimaran as shown on SAAB booth during DSA 2014

Talking to Navy Recognition during DSA 2014, a SAAB representative explained that the Swedish company is planning to fit its new Sea Giraffe 1X 3D radar higher up in the mast for better radar coverage and less limitation because of the curvature of the Earth. This is possible because the new radar is only 150 kilograms. This explains the quite unique shape of the newly designed mast onboard the FMPV (Fast Missile Patrol Vessel) Trimaran. The mast would integrate the radar, the ESM and the communication systems.

Following the accidental destruction of the first-of-class ship KRI Klewang shortly after its launch in 2012, SAAB and North Sea Boats have now signed a partnership for the project. SAAB is planning to offer this turnkey solution to both TNI AL (Indonesian Navy) and for export under the name "Stealth FAC" (Stealth Fast Attack Craft).

At DSA 2014, the 14th Defence Services Asia Exhibition and Conference currently held in Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia), Indonesian shipyard North Sea Boats (PT. Lundin) and Saab are showing an updated model of the 63m FMPV Trimaran design ordered by the Indonesian navy.





*SAAB booth during DSA 2014*

According to the SAAB representative, the new FMPV Trimaran would be fitted with
- 4x RBS15 Mk3 anti-ship missiles
- 1x BAE Systems 40Mk4 gun under a stealth cupola
- A stern ramp to deploy a 12 meters RIB
- SAAB's 9LV combat management system
- SAAB's Ceros 200 radar and optronic tracking system
- SAAB's TactiCall Integrated Communications System

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

C4iSR: Maritime
*PT Len equips Indonesian Navy MPA with surveillance system*
_Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Navy International _
21 April 2014


State-owned defence electronics company PT Len has equipped an Indonesian Navy (Tantara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) with its Retimax 2000 surveillance and reconnaissance system.

The system, consisting of a mission console, a cockpit display console and gimbal with three different sensors, was mounted on a TNI-AL NC-212 MPA in December. It has undergone several successful tests and is now fully operational, the company told IHS Jane's at the DSA 2014 exhibition on 16 April.

"This is the first MPA equipped as a trial to fulfill the TNI-AL's requirement for a high-definition real-time surveillance system," said Yudiansyah Lubis, the company's control systems engineer.

PT Len equips Indonesian Navy MPA with surveillance system - IHS Jane's 360










_retimax 2000 on board._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Will Indonesia buy China submarine ? Navy visit China Navy submarine college

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

cnleio said:


> Will Indonesia buy China submarine ? Navy visit China Navy submarine college



Learning the trade from China, buy the subs from Korea.


----------



## cnleio

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Learning the trade from China, buy the subs from Korea.


Well the Korea sub learning from Germany Type 212 / U-Boot-Klasse 212


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

cnleio said:


> Well the Korea sub learning from Germany Type 212 / U-Boot-Klasse 212



It also came with Transfer of Technology. That's what make the Korean offers much more appealing.


----------



## nufix

You don't easily visit someplace without selfie nowadays


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> You don't easily visit someplace without selfie nowadays



Little brother and his bro


----------



## Indos

nufix said:


> You don't easily visit someplace without selfie nowadays


 
How come a soldier can be very sissy like this...


----------



## MarveL

*PT PAL and DSNS lay keel for first Indonesian PKR frigate*
Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Navy International
21 April 2014


A keel-laying ceremony for the Indonesian Navy's (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL's) first SIGMA 10514 Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) guided missile frigate was held on 16 April in Surabaya, Indonesia.





SIGMA 10514 Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) guided missile frigate for TNI-AL (Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding)


The 105 m vessel is being constructed jointly by Dutch shipbuilder Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS) and Indonesian state-owned enterprise PT PAL under a contract signed with the Indonesian Ministry of Defence in June 2012.

According to a statement released by the company on 18 April, two modules of the vessel are currently under construction in Vlissingen, while four other modules will be built at PT PAL's production facilities in Surabaya under a transfer-of-technology arrangement.

PT PAL and DSNS lay keel for first Indonesian PKR frigate - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## Nike

*Construction for the Second PKR 10514 Frigate to Start in Next 3 Months*
Quote:




*Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding Lays Keel for First Sigma 10514 PKR Frigate*

In accordance with the agreed planning in the contract for the construction of a Damen SIGMA Frigate for the Indonesian Navy, the keellaying ceremony has taken place on 16 April 2014 at the PT PAL (Persero) Shipyard in Surabaya, Indonesia.

The construction of the 4 modules that are going to be built at PT PAL (Persero) Shipyard Surabaya and the two modules that are being built in Vlissingen, are proceeding according to schedule

The construction and testing of the modules simultaneously at two different locations signifies the unique Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding modular building strategy that is unparalleled in the naval shipbuilding industry. All modules will be assembled at the PT PAL (Persero) Shipyard under main contractorship of Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding followed by Harbour Acceptance Tests and Sea Acceptance Trials.

*Second Frigate*
Furthermore, the progress for the second SIGMA 10514 PKR frigate, for which the contract was signed 14 February 2013, proceeds as scheduled and construction is foreseen to start in approximately 3 months.

*Expanding Indonesian Navy*
The acquisition of the SIGMA 10514 PKR Frigate is part of the further modernization and expansion of the Indonesian Navy, TNI-AL. The main missions and tasks of the SIGMA PKR 10514 will be in the domains of naval warfare as well as Maritime Security missions and tasks. Also, the ship may be used for humanitarian support tasks.

News - Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Indonesia’s Air Force Chief of Staff visits Hill*

ALEX R. LLOYD/U.S.





_Air Force Air Chief Marshal Ida Bagus Putu Dunia, Indonesia’s Air Force Chief of Staff, sits in the cockpit of the first F-16 aircraft of a much larger foreign military sales case. Puta Dunia visited Hill Air Force Base April 4-5 to tour the F-16 production line where 13 Indonesia F-16C and D models are currently in various stages of repair and upgrade._

April 4-5, Air Chief Marshal Ida Bagus Putu Dunia visited Hill Air Force Base to receive a program status briefing from the F-16 International Branch and a Depot Production Line status briefing from 573rd Aircraft Maintenance Squadron.

Putu Dunia was able to tour the F-16 production line where 13 Indonesia F-16C and D models are currently in various stages of repair and upgrade.

He expressed his appreciation to the men and women in the U.S. Air Force and especially those actively working the regeneration program. The aircraft were recently shipped to the depot from long-term storage at the 309th Aerospace Maintenance and Regeneration Group at Davis Monthan AFB, Ariz.

During his visit, Puta Dunia observed the enormous quantity of work being accomplished to complete new cockpit wiring, Falcon Star structural modifications, bulkhead inspections and repairs, and avionics upgrades.

He also met with senior officials from the F-16 System Program Office and Ogden Air Logistics Complex.

Team Hill’s leadership assured Putu Dunia of the commitment to the program to deliver high-quality aircraft to the government of Indonesia.

The first F-16 Indonesia C model aircraft is expected to begin ground and flight tests April 14-18 to enable the first ferry cell flight of four aircraft to Indonesia in July 2014. This is a major m
ilestone in the program.


http://www.hilltoptimes.com/content/indonesia’s-air-force-chief-staff-visits-hill


----------



## Zarvan

MarveL said:


> *North Sea Boats (PT. Lundin) and SAAB working on an improved 63m FMPV Trimaran*
> 
> At DSA 2014, the 14th Defence Services Asia Exhibition and Conference currently held in Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia), Indonesian shipyard North Sea Boats (PT. Lundin) and SAAB are showing an updated model of the 63m FMPV Trimaran design ordered by the Indonesian Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new design of North Sea Boat's 63m FMPV Trimaran as shown on SAAB booth during DSA 2014
> 
> Talking to Navy Recognition during DSA 2014, a SAAB representative explained that the Swedish company is planning to fit its new Sea Giraffe 1X 3D radar higher up in the mast for better radar coverage and less limitation because of the curvature of the Earth. This is possible because the new radar is only 150 kilograms. This explains the quite unique shape of the newly designed mast onboard the FMPV (Fast Missile Patrol Vessel) Trimaran. The mast would integrate the radar, the ESM and the communication systems.
> 
> Following the accidental destruction of the first-of-class ship KRI Klewang shortly after its launch in 2012, SAAB and North Sea Boats have now signed a partnership for the project. SAAB is planning to offer this turnkey solution to both TNI AL (Indonesian Navy) and for export under the name "Stealth FAC" (Stealth Fast Attack Craft).
> 
> At DSA 2014, the 14th Defence Services Asia Exhibition and Conference currently held in Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia), Indonesian shipyard North Sea Boats (PT. Lundin) and Saab are showing an updated model of the 63m FMPV Trimaran design ordered by the Indonesian navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SAAB booth during DSA 2014*
> 
> According to the SAAB representative, the new FMPV Trimaran would be fitted with
> - 4x RBS15 Mk3 anti-ship missiles
> - 1x BAE Systems 40Mk4 gun under a stealth cupola
> - A stern ramp to deploy a 12 meters RIB
> - SAAB's 9LV combat management system
> - SAAB's Ceros 200 radar and optronic tracking system
> - SAAB's TactiCall Integrated Communications System


Fir


MarveL said:


> *North Sea Boats (PT. Lundin) and SAAB working on an improved 63m FMPV Trimaran*
> 
> At DSA 2014, the 14th Defence Services Asia Exhibition and Conference currently held in Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia), Indonesian shipyard North Sea Boats (PT. Lundin) and SAAB are showing an updated model of the 63m FMPV Trimaran design ordered by the Indonesian Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new design of North Sea Boat's 63m FMPV Trimaran as shown on SAAB booth during DSA 2014
> 
> Talking to Navy Recognition during DSA 2014, a SAAB representative explained that the Swedish company is planning to fit its new Sea Giraffe 1X 3D radar higher up in the mast for better radar coverage and less limitation because of the curvature of the Earth. This is possible because the new radar is only 150 kilograms. This explains the quite unique shape of the newly designed mast onboard the FMPV (Fast Missile Patrol Vessel) Trimaran. The mast would integrate the radar, the ESM and the communication systems.
> 
> Following the accidental destruction of the first-of-class ship KRI Klewang shortly after its launch in 2012, SAAB and North Sea Boats have now signed a partnership for the project. SAAB is planning to offer this turnkey solution to both TNI AL (Indonesian Navy) and for export under the name "Stealth FAC" (Stealth Fast Attack Craft).
> 
> At DSA 2014, the 14th Defence Services Asia Exhibition and Conference currently held in Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia), Indonesian shipyard North Sea Boats (PT. Lundin) and Saab are showing an updated model of the 63m FMPV Trimaran design ordered by the Indonesian navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SAAB booth during DSA 2014*
> 
> According to the SAAB representative, the new FMPV Trimaran would be fitted with
> - 4x RBS15 Mk3 anti-ship missiles
> - 1x BAE Systems 40Mk4 gun under a stealth cupola
> - A stern ramp to deploy a 12 meters RIB
> - SAAB's 9LV combat management system
> - SAAB's Ceros 200 radar and optronic tracking system
> - SAAB's TactiCall Integrated Communications System


First one caught fire have you solved that problem


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

@Zarvan
From what i read about this replacement ship, they use new composite material.
But still no detailed information on what kind of fire safety and protection system installed on board ( a high-tech, state-of the art Stealthy water sprinkler maybe?  )
Most of the news about this new Klewang ship focusing on the new and more advance weapons and sensor systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> @Zarvan
> From what i read about this replacement ship, they use new composite material.
> But still no detailed information on what kind of fire safety and protection system installed on board ( a high-tech, state-of the art Stealthy water sprinkler maybe?  )
> Most of the news about this new Klewang ship focusing on the new and more advance weapons and sensor systems.


And if it proves to be safe and successful How many you plan to induct in your Navy ?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> Fir
> 
> First one caught fire have you solved that problem



No longer made from Carbon Fibre now its constructed from Aluminium.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> No longer made from Carbon Fibre now its constructed from Aluminium.


And How many you plan to induct ?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> And How many you plan to induct ?



Old news says 4.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

@Zarvan
The current order is four units.
But i think by upgrading the weapons and sensors specs from Chinese products to SAAB systems, the cost will be much higher and im afraid this will reduce the number from the current order.
I guess our Navy plan to have hi-lo tech combination for our FAC fleet with Klewang Trimarans and Clurit Class ships.


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Old news says 4.


Only 4 Man these are not Frigates these are small Missile Boats you should induct a lot more 4 is really small number



Jakartans@PkDef said:


> @Zarvan
> The current order is four units.
> But i think by upgrading the weapons and sensors specs from Chinese products to SAAB systems, the cost will be much higher and im afraid this will reduce the number from the current order.
> I guess our Navy plan to have hi-lo tech combination for our FAC fleet with Klewang Trimarans and Clurit Class ships.


And you are saying even less than four Man you gotta be kidding


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> Only 4 Man these are not Frigates these are small Missile Boats you should induct a lot more 4 is really small number
> 
> 
> And you are saying even less than four Man you gotta be kidding



It's classified as a patrol boat.


----------



## katarabhumi

Zarvan said:


> Only 4 Man these are not Frigates these are small Missile Boats you should induct a lot more 4 is really small number
> 
> And you are saying even less than four Man you gotta be kidding



"Klewang" will be the first of its class, never made before.. if it's good and reliable the govt. will definitely order more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

@Zarvan
Like @katarabhumi said, this will be our first ship of its class and not only that, i think in the whole world, only Swedish Navy operates this Class of ship, the 72 meter Visby Class with almost the same weapons configuration (The bigger US Freedom LCS is another class). Our defense procurement strategy currently focusing on the fulfillment of Minimum Essential Forces. With the available resources and limited time we must build a well-balanced weapon system configuration to meet the strategic goal. This is why we cannot just go shopping for a full fledged Sukhoi 27/30/35 by the hundreds or dozens of Chang Bogo / Kilo Submarines overnight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

@Zarvan The current order is only three, but from what i know SAAB smell a large follow up order up to 36 units for TNI AL alone


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> @Zarvan The current order is only three, but from what i know SAAB smell a large follow up order up to 36 units for TNI AL alone


You are talking about that Missile boats if yes 36 is good number to have


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesian delegation visits submarine academy in Qingdao*
Reporter: _Han Bin_ 丨 CCTV.com

04-21-2014 17:41 BJT

_ 
Share this: Share on twitter Share on facebook Share on sinaweibo Share on email More Sharing Services 
_


*Full coverage:  China’s Navy Marks 65th Birthday  *
On the sidelines of the ongoing West Pacific Naval Symposium in China’s eastern city of Qingdao, the Chinese People’s Liberation Army Navy has arranged a number of exchange programs with foreign naval delegations. It hopes to expand its exchanges with foreign navies and establish a good image on the world stage. CCTV reporter Han Bin follows one delegation from Indonesia. They got the chance to visit one of the PLA’s key institutions, which has trained some 100,000 sailors and commanding officers for China’s submarine force.

Visiting the cradle of China’s submarine commanders. The PLA Navy Submarine Academy is receiving visiting cadets and officers from the Indonesia Naval Academy.

Rear Admiral Zhi Tianlong, president of PLA Navy Submarine Academy, said, "Such exchange is helpful to broaden students’ visions and enhance our friendship."

The academy is one of the military institutions that have opened up, receiving quite a number of foreign delegations. But for the Indonesian students, this is their first experience getting so close to Chinese training facilities. They say they’ve been very impressed.

Danu Umbara, Cadet of Indonesian Naval Academy, said, "This is very great, because in Indonesia, there’s not a submarine academy like this."

"People is very kind, and all the facilities are very good here," Andaru On, cadet of Indonesian Naval Academy.

Cabin for the training room, hyper pressure oxygen chamber, and submarine maneuver laboratories, These were all formerly guarded secrets of China’s submarine training system. All submarine sailors and commanding officers have gone through this kind of simulation test before serving the fleet.

Over the past few decades, China’s submarine forces have made remarkable progress through technological improvements in training over long-distances and combat capabilities.

Many Indonesian students expressed their willingness to study here one day, and learn from the Chinese officers. While the Chinese students say they also hope to visit Indonesia’s military facilities in the future.

Qu Bingchen, cadet of PLA Navy Submarine Academy, Qingdao, said, "I think it’s great that we can make friends and develop the friendship between our two navies."
The head of this delegation, Commander Bambang, praised the PLA’s growing openness, and hopes that one day, these cadets could come back as commanding officers of the Indonesian Navy.

Indonesian delegation visits submarine academy in Qingdao - CCTV News - CCTV.com English

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Distribution plan for the upcoming Leopard Tanks into Army cavalry battalions 

Total : 103 units

1st Cavalry Battalion 'Badak Ceta Sakti', Cijantung - Jakarta (Kostrad's 1st Division) 
- Leopard 2A4 : 13 units
- Leopard 2 RI : 28 units

8th Cavalary Battalion 'Narasinga Wiratama', Beji - Pasuruan (Kostrad's 2nd Division)
- Leopard 2A4 : 28 units
- Leopard 2 RI : 13 units

Army Cavalry Training Center (Pusdikav), Padalarang, West Java
- Leopard 2A4 : 1 unit
- Leopard 2 RI : 3 units

CAMB Cavalry Company, Sentul - West Java
- Leopard 2 RI : 13 units

Cavalry Company of Combat Training Center, Baturaja
- Leopard 2 RI : 4 units

My question is, since each of the 1st and 8th Cavalry battalion will receive 41 Leopard tanks in their inventory which is a full tank battalion strength, what will happen to the current mix of Scorpion and Alvis Stormer APC in their inventory now?
Are we going to have new cavalry battalion as a new home for these active armored vehicles?
Or maybe we can use it (along with the new Marder IFV) to raise a new mechanized infantry battalion.
Anyone here have information or opinions about this?



Reashot Xigwin said:


> Many Indonesian students expressed their willingness to study here one day, and learn from the Chinese officers. While the Chinese students say they also hope to visit Indonesia’s military facilities in the future.
> Qu Bingchen, cadet of PLA Navy Submarine Academy, Qingdao, said, "I think it’s great that we can make friends and develop the friendship between our two navies."



Hmm, these young cadets may spend their days learning about naval strategy and preparing themselves to command a warship but they speak like a diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

@Jakartans@PkDef .. no Leopard for Kalimantan?


----------



## nufix

^^the ****? no tank's being put to the border?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

nufix said:


> ^^the ****? no tank's being put to the border?



Yah padahal tak kira buat gebukin Tank Pendekarnya Polandia nanti kalo ada perang?


----------



## nufix

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Yah padahal tak kira buat gebukin Tank Pendekarnya Polandia nanti kalo ada perang?



PT91M kan ditaro di semenanjung, lagian PT91M katanya cukup pake 105 APSFDS-T. Tapi tetep aja AMX udah diretro-upgrade kalo disuruh head to head sama tank macam PT91 hasilnya bisa ketebak.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

According the updated news, the Army Chief of Staff said the deployment of Leo to Malaysian border currently under evaluation whether it will be permanent deployment or just tactical.
After all, we are still waiting for the new LST 117m currently under construction in PT. PAL to move these Leopard tanks all across our archipelago 
For the mean time i think we better deploy our new Korean-made 155mm howitzer and the marines RM70 grad 120mm multiple rocket launcher to defend the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> According the updated news, the Army Chief of Staff said the deployment of Leo to Malaysian border currently under evaluation whether it will be permanent deployment or just tactical.
> After all, we are still waiting for the new LST 117m currently under construction in PT. PAL to move these Leopard tanks all across our archipelago
> For the mean time i think we better deploy our new Korean-made *155mm howitzer* and the marines RM70 grad 120mm multiple rocket launcher to defend the border.



but they are stationary weapon system which require more than infantry with NLAW and VShorad to protect itself against the incoming enemy, and things will go sour when the incoming attack is led by an armored attack.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

nufix said:


> but they are stationary weapon system which require more than infantry with NLAW and VShorad to protect itself against the incoming enemy, and things will go sour when the incoming attack is led by an armored attack.


Lets not forget that the reason US army produce the M270 MLRS (along with Apache gunship and A-10 Warthog) for the first time is for defensive purpose against the superior quantity of Soviet tanks and armored vehicle in the days of Cold War.
Kalimantan front offering more difficult terrains, since any armored assault column must pass along thin line of opening or dirt road in the jungle.
This kind of terrain will create bottlenecks here and there to be exploited by the defending side as killing ground using concentrated artillery or rocket barrages.
If our army intel and strategy planners are doing their homeworks, they should be able to predict the potential entry point of enemy armored attack.
With Mi-35 and Apache gunship in our inventory, we should get the upper hand against such threat.

But like i said in the previous post, having 2 full tank battalion is one thing. Another thing is how to transport them across our archipelago. In this case we have to wait until the LST 117m class are ready.

Just look at the bright side, we are not going to war with our brothers across kalimantan border anytime soon since we both busy monitoring the movement of the Dragon in South China Sea.
At least, with the new Leopard/Marder, 4 Apache unit (1st batch), 6 Cougar Combat SAR helo, a dozen of retrofitted AMX-13 and a few F-16 'with Block 52 flavors', we will have a great spectacle on 5 October parade this year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> You don't easily visit someplace without selfie nowadays


Indonesian cadet : i will put this photo on Facebook and Tag you in it. 
China cadet : Face what???


----------



## katarabhumi

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> But like i said in the previous post, having 2 full tank battalion is one thing. Another thing is how to transport them across our archipelago. In this case we have to wait until the LST 117m class are ready.




We can count on our RoRo vessels for dat.. we have plenty, don't we?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*





China's Dismaying New Claims in the South China Sea*
_*Indonesia will strengthen its military forces in the Natuna Islands now that Beijing wants to take them over.*_

*By Moeldoko*
April 24, 2014 7:27 p.m. ET

The South China Sea has become the focal point of maritime disputes in Asia. Two of the claimants are China and Taiwan, while the other four—Brunei, Malaysia, the Philippines and Vietnam—are members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations. While Asean as a grouping is not a party to the disputes, the organization has an interest in seeing them resolved peacefully and without affecting international freedom of navigation.

That is the crux of Indonesia's position as well. We are not a claimant in a dispute. But we will be affected should conflict break out in the South China Sea over interpretations of the so-called nine-dash line on Chinese maps laying claim to about 90% of that sea's 3.5 million square kilometer waters (or 1.35 million square miles). Given the economic and strategic significance of the sea, this is a pressing international issue that has come to involve the U.S. as well.

Indonesia is dismayed, therefore, that China has included parts of the Natuna Islands within the nine-dash line, thus apparently claiming a segment of Indonesia's Riau Islands province as its territory. An image showing the line features in newly issued Chinese passports. The affected archipelago is off the northwest coast of Borneo.

The Indonesian military has decided to strengthen its forces on Natuna. We will need also to prepare fighter planes to meet any eventuality stemming from heightened tensions on one of the world's key waterways.

Militaries, in Indonesia as elsewhere, prepare for contingencies as a matter of course. What we are hoping for, however, is the ability of the region's political and diplomatic leadership to negotiate a solution without the use or threat of force. In other words, we believe in a zero-war policy for the South China Sea, as we do for the wider Asian-Pacific region.

This policy reflects Indonesia's key interests. President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono visualizes Indonesia's foreign policy as being based on having a million friends and no enemies. In that spirit, Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa has conceptualized the doctrine of a "dynamic equilibrium," which invites the major powers to participate in a cooperative framework on which an inclusive regional architecture can be built.

It is only within a cooperative architecture that Indonesia realistically can pursue a free and active foreign policy. Instead of belonging to a strategic camp, which might afford the country some security but at the cost of constraining its options, Indonesia wishes to preserve its strategic autonomy. Autonomy would enable us to lend our weight to international forces that enhance peace, stability and prosperity in the region.

We are not naïve. We know that the major powers must find it in their interests to keep the peace, and only then can peace prevail. I believe that it is in the national interests of China and the U.S. to cooperate in keeping the peace in the South China Sea and the Asian-Pacific region in general. Their bilateral relationship is so important, to them and to Southeast Asian countries, that it does not make sense to let the South China Sea issue drive them apart.

For China, its behavior in the South China Sea will define broader perceptions of its intentions as a rising power. A zero-war policy adopted by Beijing would give its smaller neighbors confidence that Beijing indeed does believe in peaceful development. An assertive China that rewrites the status quo through displays of military strength would have the opposite effect. Southeast Asian countries would not welcome the appearance of a sphere of influence in the region tied to the military rise and leadership aspirations of any country.

For the U.S., its approach to the maritime disputes will determine the credibility that it has with its allies and strategic partners. However, Indonesia certainly does not wish to see the evolution of an American policy that gives China reason to suspect the surreptitious creation of a coalition of countries aimed at encircling it militarily. Thus, it is important that the U.S. pivot to the Indo-Pacific does not translate into a sphere of influence that seeks to exclude China from regional affairs.

Concepts such as the balance of power, spheres of influence and buffer zones belong to the 19th century and the European model of great-power politics. Two world wars, the Cold War and the emergence of nuclear-weapons states are proof enough that those concepts contain the seeds of ruin.

A zero-war policy might appear to be excessively hopeful, but it is realistic. It serves the interests of Asia's major powers by contributing to a benign strategic environment that allows them to grow together and to settle their differences through negotiation and compromise. Indonesia would throw its diplomatic weight behind the creation of an Asian order based on the rejection of the threat or use of force.

_Gen. Moeldoko is the commander in chief of Indonesia's armed forces.

http://online.wsj.com/news/articles...9515692835172248.html?mod=WSJ_LatestHeadlines
_


----------



## Harkness

24 Apr 2014 - 4:35pm
*Sacking navy captain harsh: Indonesia*
Indonesia's chief navy spokesman says Australia's chief of navy visited Indonesia personally to apologise for incursions into Indonesia's waters.
*
Source *AAP 

UPDATED YESTERDAY 4:38 PM
Indonesia's chief navy spokesman believes sacking an Australian navy captain whose vessel breached Indonesia's territory is severe, if it really was an innocent navigational error.

Commodore Untung Suropati has confirmed the Indonesian Navy was initially unaware of the six incursions, in December and January.

The Australian navy puts them down to navigational errors made through incorrect calculations of the boundaries, but has released only limited details of what occurred.

It's believed the breaches occurred during operations to turn back asylum seekers, a policy that was already unpopular in Jakarta.

Cdre Suropati says he doesn't know the circumstances, but thinks it would only be fair to sack the captain from his command if he knew where Indonesia's boundaries were and crossed anyway.

"If he knew and then he violated, then it's fair to be fired," he said.

"But if the commander did not know then he got fired, in my opinion that's not fair."

The disciplinary action was announced last week by Chief of Navy, Vice Admiral Ray Griggs.

A second captain will be administratively sanctioned and five others counselled in what Vice Admiral Griggs says isn't about punishment but upholding the navy's high standards.

Cdre Suropati also revealed Vice Admiral Griggs visited Indonesia to apologise in person for the breaches.

Defence confirmed the February 16 meeting was to inform Indonesia's Admiral Marsetio on the outcomes of its review.

Cdre Suropati says it was an "extraordinary" gesture of goodwill.

"In the context of the bilateral relationship, this rarely happens," he said.

The breaches came at an already tense time, with cooperation including joint border patrols halted after Indonesia learned Australia had been spying on its president.

Although it's "so far so good" with separate patrols, Indonesia's navy spokesman said he hopes a more strategic approach can resume soon.

Both nations are working on a six-point plan to restore cooperation.

sorry i cant post the source link

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> We can count on our RoRo vessels for dat.. we have plenty, don't we?






Ok, lets be more serious ... In my opinion, by having 4 Apache Guardian, it is quite enough to tackle Malaysian tanks there...as long as we can keep air superiority over the border area. But for me, personally, Malaysia is not a threat at all, its provocative move before is something that we need so much to build up our military capabilities ... 

By putting our MBT in the border permanently, it can be look like we are in par with them or we are their potential enemy.....which is not a good policy politically, what we need is just to let our MBT practice there to prepare if something goes wrong in the future. 

For me, Indonesia should aim something bigger in the future, around 2024-2030. Based on our potentials and financial institution prediction, it is very likely to happen, insyaALLAH. I bet all Indonesian members here know that kind of "very old prediction" that I try to mention here, don't you ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Distribution plan for the upcoming Leopard Tanks into Army cavalry battalions
> 
> Total : 103 units
> 
> 1st Cavalry Battalion 'Badak Ceta Sakti', Cijantung - Jakarta (Kostrad's 1st Division)
> - Leopard 2A4 : 13 units
> - Leopard 2 RI : 28 units
> 
> 8th Cavalary Battalion 'Narasinga Wiratama', Beji - Pasuruan (Kostrad's 2nd Division)
> - Leopard 2A4 : 28 units
> - Leopard 2 RI : 13 units
> 
> Army Cavalry Training Center (Pusdikav), Padalarang, West Java
> - Leopard 2A4 : 1 unit
> - Leopard 2 RI : 3 units
> 
> CAMB Cavalry Company, Sentul - West Java
> - Leopard 2 RI : 13 units
> 
> Cavalry Company of Combat Training Center, Baturaja
> - Leopard 2 RI : 4 units
> 
> My question is, since each of the 1st and 8th Cavalry battalion will receive 41 Leopard tanks in their inventory which is a full tank battalion strength, what will happen to the current mix of Scorpion and Alvis Stormer APC in their inventory now?
> Are we going to have new cavalry battalion as a new home for these active armored vehicles?
> Or maybe we can use it (along with the new Marder IFV) to raise a new mechanized infantry battalion.
> Anyone here have information or opinions about this?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, these young cadets may spend their days learning about naval strategy and preparing themselves to command a warship but they speak like a diplomat


Man you need to go for more Tanks and also Anti Tank vehicles


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indos said:


> By putting our MBT in the border permanently, it can be look like we are in par with them or we are their potential enemy.....which is not a good policy politically, what we need is just to let our MBT practice there to prepare if something goes wrong in the future.


I agree with @Indos here, deploying our MBT in Malaysian border permanently will only shows that we are provoked by them.
Malaysian army have no capability of mounting 'all-out' invasion style war against us. Maximum threat is recon intrusion operation or taking over some islands and claiming more territorial waters. Best preparation is to maintain the presence of our land forces supported by sufficient artillery firepower and rapid mobile air units so our forces are able to be deployed in every hot spot faster. In other side, we must fortifying our Marine Corps position in remoted islands and maintain high alert level by patrolling the conflicted water with bigger ship not just some Somalian-Pirates style speed boats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> Man you need to go for more Tanks and also Anti Tank vehicles



Dear @Zarvan , armed force development must go along with the nation's economy. and its not just about numbers since we must also calculating the efficiency of the procurement plan from budgetary view with the threat analysis. This must be done so we can build our defense without crippling our economy. Maintaining some levels of living standards for the people is also important to maintain the security of the country.
Pakistan must keep its army in such level of strength because having military threat across the border (India) and also you have to deal with lawless warlords & Talibans intrusion in western part of your country.
Indonesia is different thing. If we use the same military policy of Pakistan in building our armed forces, there will be unnecessary consequences such as creating threats to our smaller and peaceful neighbors, damaging the growth of our economy because huge amount of money will go to military procurement programs.
Developing living standard of our people is the main priority of Indonesian government right now. Leaving the people in poor condition will create internal threats and insurgencies which will grow into another military threat.

Building a huge military like Pakistan have its own consequences.
But its a MUST when dealing with the same level of external threat.
Your country are facing the 2nd largest population in the world living next door, while our country is the largest population in our region and we dont have any territorial ambition or a life-threatening situation here. 
Thats why our military development program is to meet the Minimum Essential Force (read : the maximum military posture we can attain without leaving our people in poor condition to be ruled by some lawless warlords just becuase our public services cannot give them minimum standard of health, education and basic facilities). 

Thats why in your point of view, our military development is just a piecemeal because you compare it with your situation.
While among the more peaceful South East Asian Nation in our region here, this 'piecemeal' development is already make them to raise their eye-brows suspecting us for having some kind of military or territorial ambition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

^^Couldn't agree more, with almost 1/3 of our GDP go to the infrastructure projects and the other 2/3 go to education and new social and health schemes, military is almost the last thing in our mind. The last time we had battleship, multiple destroyers and a dozen submarines force, our country was left in a devastated economic situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Dear @Zarvan , armed force development must go along with the nation's economy. and its not just about numbers since we must also calculating the efficiency of the procurement plan from budgetary view with the threat analysis. This must be done so we can build our defense without crippling our economy. Maintaining some levels of living standards for the people is also important to maintain the security of the country.
> Pakistan must keep its army in such level of strength because having military threat across the border (India) and also you have to deal with lawless warlords & Talibans intrusion in western part of your country.
> Indonesia is different thing. If we use the same military policy of Pakistan in building our armed forces, there will be unnecessary consequences such as creating threats to our smaller and peaceful neighbors, damaging the growth of our economy because huge amount of money will go to military procurement programs.
> Developing living standard of our people is the main priority of Indonesian government right now. Leaving the people in poor condition will create internal threats and insurgencies which will grow into another military threat.
> 
> Building a huge military like Pakistan have its own consequences.
> But its a MUST when dealing with the same level of external threat.
> Your country are facing the 2nd largest population in the world living next door, while our country is the largest population in our region and we dont have any territorial ambition or a life-threatening situation here.
> Thats why our military development program is to meet the Minimum Essential Force (read : the maximum military posture we can attain without leaving our people in poor condition to be ruled by some lawless warlords just becuase our public services cannot give them minimum standard of health, education and basic facilities).
> 
> Thats why in your point of view, our military development is just a piecemeal because you compare it with your situation.
> While among the more peaceful South East Asian Nation in our region here, this 'piecemeal' development is already make them to raise their eye-brows suspecting us for having some kind of military or territorial ambition.


Sorry Sir our economy is far worse than you you have been better than for really long time Sir but don't know why you didn't focused on your forces much hope what is happening to Ukraine wakes your politicians up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Sorry Sir our economy is far worse than you you have been better than for really long time Sir but don't know why you didn't focused on your forces much hope* what is happening to Ukraine wakes your politicians up*



quite agree with that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> Sorry Sir our economy is far worse than you you have been better than for really long time Sir but don't know why you didn't focused on your forces much hope what is happening to Ukraine wakes your politicians up


First, the reason our economy is better than yours is that we didnt involve in nuclear race or any prolonged war which required constant flow of huge money to the military. If our relationship with Australia is as bad as yours with India, our economy level and military policy would be the same.
If you talk about why we didnt focused on our military forces development while we have better economy and more money to spend compares to your position, i have a story to explain that. I call it "A Series of Unfortunate Events"

Lets go back to the sixties : Everything is bad. We are still very young country facing disintegration situation which required a strong military force and strong idealism and NATIONAL ISSUE to enforce the nationalism, to keep our country from falling apart.
Thats when our 1st president Soekarno declare the confrontation with Malaysia, get into shopping spree for advanced military hardware from USSR and completely neglecting the economy development.
Back then, we have the strongest Air Force and submarine squadron in Southern Hemisphere.
But we pay that short decades of having glorious and luxurios weapons with huge amount of crippling economy situation that goes into the 70's era.

In the 70's, Soekarno regime falls, but *Unfortunately* it leaves our Army embargoed by the Russian while suffering economy crisis. For the rest of the 70's, our armed forces lives under the mercy of our new 'big brother' -> USA. Most of our main weapons are supplied or donated by US & Western Ally.

In the 80's our economy bounced back from crisis and we live in the era of 'good life' with better education, welfare program and achieve the independency of sustainable food supply.
But *Unfortunately*, we cannot use our money to develop the armed force because we are very much under US control.
We cannot choose what better for our military, we buy only what we are allowed us to by.

Entering the 90's, the Cold War ends, Capitalism has defeat Communism -- the new war begins : The War for Resources.
US pulled out from Subic & Clark in Philippine and USSR leave its Camh Ran base in Vietnam.
And *Unfortunately*, along with the end of communist expansion threat, US didnt see Indonesia as important military partner anymore and start pressing our military with "Human Right Issue"
The Army got embargoed by US and its Western partner while Russia still struggle with economy crisis after the fall of communism and disintegration of Soviet Republic.
This leave our Army once again suffered from the lacks of spare parts, this time of US-Western Weapons they are feeding us since the 70's.
By the end of the 90's we start planing to Re-Developing of our military forces since we are free to choose the source of our military hardwares.
But *Unfortunately*, in 1997 Asia suffers the monetary crisis up until the first part of the 2000's

In mid 2000's with the economic situation are going up again so our government re-started the strategic plans to developing our Military Forces. Learning from the "Series of Unfortunate Events", we come to conclusion that Building Military Posture must not neglecting the economy. And now we just started with the Minimum Essential Forces Strategic Program.

We should never let this new trend of "Ukrainian Lesson' to become justification for us to build an Armed Force with hundreds of Sukhoi jets and thousand of Main Battle tanks but sacrificing the economy and leaving our people to live in poverty.
We have learned our own lesson of doing it in the 60's.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

Zarvan said:


> Sorry Sir our economy is far worse than you you have been better than for really long time Sir but don't know why you didn't focused on your forces much hope what is happening to Ukraine wakes your politicians up




What @Jakartans@PkDef said is right, the truth... If we allocate too much money into military, just buy up everything and don't care about everything else, it'll make hundred millions people in the country suffer and that could spring dangerous internal threat that lead to disintegration. Having a great military without unity among people is useless.

Russia see the chance to invade Ukraine because there is internal discord in Ukraine.

The last time we in that situation, we lost East Timor and Sipadan-Ligitan islands. Our economy was badly hit by crisis, prices were sky rocketed high, sectarian conflicts erupted everywhere meanwhile politicians were busy fighting each other for power after Suharto.. and the greedy rats around us saw it all. They took the chance.

We can't let that happen again... Of course, having a large number of tanks, ships, air fighters is better but the most important thing is to have a balance economy and good internal condition.. we have to keep them at all cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia to launch indigenous naval ship design centre*
*Jon Grevatt, Correspondent, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
24 April 2014
*Key Points*

Indonesia plans to establish an indigenous warship design agency later this year
The centre is expected to launch in 2015 under the MoD Defence Industrial Policy Committee
Indonesia plans to establish an agency later this year dedicated to indigenous warship design and development, informed sources in Jakarta confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ on 24 April.

The Naval Design Centre will be set up by the Ministry of Defence's (MoD's) Defence Industrial Policy Committee (KKIP), which is responsible for the development of the local defence industrial base, in conjunction with Indonesia's state-owned naval shipbuilder PT PAL and the Institut Teknologi Sepuluh Nopember (ITS), a government-owned tertiary institution in Surabaya, East Java, that specialises in science, engineering, and technological research.

Indonesia to launch indigenous naval ship design centre - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> My question is, since each of the 1st and 8th Cavalry battalion will receive 41 Leopard tanks in their inventory which is a full tank battalion strength, what will happen to the current mix of Scorpion and Alvis Stormer APC in their inventory now?
> Are we going to have new cavalry battalion as a new home for these active armored vehicles?
> Or maybe we can use it (along with the new Marder IFV) to raise a new mechanized infantry battalion.
> Anyone here have information or opinions about this?


I think i just found the answer to my own question

The answer is we will have both. One new Armored Cavalry Battalion and One new Mechanized Infantry Battalion.
According to this news : *Prajurit TNI tak Bisa Didikte Negara Lain (i cannot post a link so please search this key words, its from pikiran rakyat news)*
Here's the quote from the news :


> ...Menyinggung Batalyon Infanteri (Yonif) 413 Bremoro yang akan ditingkatkan menjadi batalyon infanteri mekanis dengan kelengkapan kendaraan lapis baja, Kasad menjelaskan, program itu terkait dengan pembelian alat utama sistem persenjataan (Alutsista) berupa tambahan 50 unit tank tempur Leopard.



So the 413th Infantry Battalion at Bremoro, Solo, Central Java will become 413th Mechanized Infantry Battalion with Alvis Stormer APC and one of the Cavalry Company in Kalimantan will be upgraded into Recon Cavalry Battalion using Scorpion tanks (Upgrading one Cavalry Company in Kalimantan is part of the Renstra 2015 - 2019)

It looks like we will have permanent armored battalion in Kalimantan, but not the Leopard but the Scorpion tanks to as Recon Armored Battalion.


----------



## katarabhumi

*Philippine Navy Chief of Staff visited PAL Indonesia's construction facility.
*








Philippine Navy Chief of Staff, Rear Adm. Caesar C. Taccad visited PAL and welcomed by PAL Director Firmansyah Arifin.

This is the first visit from Philippine Navy Chief of Staff since PAL was awarded the contract for the construction of SSV (Strategic Sealift Vessel) for Philippine Navy.

The SSV project has now entered the stage of design development.

A change has been made from the initial design. Previously it can only accommodate 1 helicopter.. with newer design, it will accommodate 2 helicopters.

The SSV for P.Navy will be constructed in PAL's Graving Dock, Semarang which has 50.000 DWT building capacity.

The construction of the SSV will start this year simultaneously with Indonesia's PKR-105 project.

news in Indonesian :



> *KASAL Filipina Tinjau fasilitas PAL INDONESIA*
> 
> *Surabaya* - Kunjungan Kepala Staff Angkatan Laut Filipina RADM Caesar C Taccad, AFP ini, merupakan kunjungan kerja yang istimewa, setelah PT PAL INDONESIA (PERSERO) mendapatkan kontrak pembangunan Kapal SSV untuk Angkatan laut Filipina dan setelah dilantik pada 20 januari lalu.
> 
> Selama di Indonesia, salah satunya mengunjungi PT PAL INDONESIA (PERSERO) untuk melihat dari dekat fasilitas yang dimiliki galangan terbesar di Indonesia ini. Diterima langsung oleh Direktur Utama PT PAL INDONESIA (PERSERO) Firmansyah Arifin, Direktur Desain dan Teknologi, Saiful Anwar, Direktur Produksi, Edi Widarto, beserta beberapa pejabat Teras yang terkait dengan pembangunan Proyek Kapal SSV Filipina.
> 
> Proyek Kapal jenis Landing Platform Dock (LPD) yang dipesan oleh Angkatan Laut Filipina, merupakan proyek istimewa yang diperoleh PT PAL INDONESIA (PERSERO). Proyek yang dinamakan Strategic Sealift Vessel Philipine (SSV Philipine), kini memasuki tahapan pengembangan desain.
> 
> Pemenangan Tender Internasional dengan persaingan yang cukup ketat bersama beberapa Industri Galangan Kapal di dunia, membuktikan bahwa PAL INDONESIA layak dan berkompeten. Kapal SSV ini merupakan pengembangan desain dan teknologi dari jenis LPD, meskipun ukuran kapal lebih kecil 2 meter.
> 
> Dalam diskusi di Ruang Rapat Utama lantai dasar gedung PIP, Direktur Utama mengungkapkan kegembiraannya terhadap kunjungan KASAL Filipina. “Kami berterimakasih atas kunjungannya, disela-sela jadwal yang terbatas. Kami menginformasikan, bahwa segala kebutuhan dan pemenuhan persiapan proyek SSV Filipina ini sangat diprioritaskan” tegasnya. Dirut juga menambahkan kami dengan penuh semangat dan kerja keras demi terwujudnya ekspor Kapal Perang pertama.
> 
> Selain itu, KASAL Filipina juga melakukan peninjauan lapangan ke bengkel kerja untuk melihat Fasilitas dan Sarana yang dimiliki PT PAL INDONESIA (PERSERO). Pertama mengunjungi workshop Divisi Desain, untuk melihat dari dekat perkembangan desain yang sedang dikerjakan karena adanya perubahan pada hangar dan anjungan helicopter.
> 
> Dimana sebelumnya pada awal desain, helicopter yang dapat menempati kapal tersebut hanya 1, kini berubah 2 unit. Selanjutnya melihat fasilitas Divisi Kapal Niaga, dimana kapal SSV ini akan di bangun di Graving Dock Semarang yang berkapasitas 50.000 DWT.
> 
> Pembangunan kapal ini akan berlangsung pada tahun ini, dan akan bersamaan dengan proyek PKR-105.




KASAL Filipina Tinjau fasilitas PAL INDONESIA | PT PAL Indonesia (Persero)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

*Indonesian Air Force 3rd Sq. F16s in Sultan Iskandar Muda Airbase, Blangbintang, Aceh Besar.*
Image credit: SERAMBI INDONESIA / M ANSHAR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

nufix said:


> Indonesian Air Force 3rd Sq. F16s in Sultan Iskandar Muda Airbase, Blangbintang, Aceh Besar.
> Image credit: SERAMBI INDONESIA / M ANSHAR


Still fly with empty wings 
What the purpose of having modern fighter jet if only equipped with cannons ??


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Chinese, Indonesian marines conduct light arms firing training*

*(Source: China Military Online) 2014-04-25*





The picture shows that the Indonesia special operation members are introducing the use of light arms to their Chinese counterparts. Six special operation members of the Indonesia Navy participating in the multi-national maritime joint exercise codenamed "Maritime Cooperation 2014" boarded the amphibious dock landing ship “Changbaishan” of the Navy of the Chinese People’s Liberation Army (PLAN), and carried out exchanges on light arms fire with Chinese marines off the coast of Qingdao, east China's Shandong province, on the morning of April 23, 2014. (Chinamil.com.cn/Liao Zhiyong)








The officers and men of the two sides are exchanging the methods to use light arms. Six special operation members of the Indonesia Navy participating in the multi-national maritime joint exercise codenamed "Maritime Cooperation 2014" boarded the amphibious dock landing ship “Changbaishan” of the Navy of the Chinese People’s Liberation Army (PLAN), and carried out exchanges on light arms fire with the Chinese marines off the coast of Qingdao, east China's Shandong province, on the morning of April 23, 2014. (Chinamil.com.cn/Liao Zhiyong)







The picture shows a scene of the officers and men of the two sides in light arms firing training. Six special operation members of the Indonesia Navy participating in the multi-national maritime joint exercise codenamed "Maritime Cooperation 2014" boarded the amphibious dock landing ship “Changbaishan” of the Navy of the Chinese People’s Liberation Army (PLAN), and carried out exchanges on light arms fire with Chinese marines off the coast of Qingdao, east China's Shandong province, on the morning of April 23, 2014. (Chinamil.com.cn/Liao Zhiyong)

China Military Online English Edition


----------



## Indos

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Still fly with empty wings
> What the purpose of having modern fighter jet if only equipped with cannons ??



I get the info that many of F-16 weapons has already been taken, including AMRAAM for F-16 C/D. (One of the pilot has FB account, so I just ask him )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Still fly with empty wings
> What the purpose of having modern fighter jet if only equipped with cannons ??



if an missile taken out from their shell/box it will reduce their operational time considerably, unless it want to be fired in some exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> if an missile taken out from their shell/box it will reduce their operational time considerably, unless it want to be fired in some exercise


I know about that but it seems that our air-to-air missile arsenal still relies on old stocks (before US embargo in 90's). But iam also curious because i never see our Hawk 209 fly without sidewinder missiles on their wingtips while almost all recent pics or video footage of our F-16's always show them flying on empty wings. Do we have to wait until the 24 upgraded F-16 granted by US to be delivered to get the new missiles? 

Until that time, our air force using some kind of passive defense tactics against airspace violation by foreign plane which is to wait until our radars identifying the type of foreign plane before arming our scramble jet with suitable weapons.
Such as the recent airspace violation case (Cessna in Aceh and Pakistan Airlines in Makassar) where our F-16 and Sukhoi force them to land using only their mounted guns.
Well, so far we lucky since all of those case happens with commercial/civilian airplanes. If that was a hostile air strike group, it will be to late for us to react since there is no fighter jet stand ready with missiles to prepare for that situation.


----------



## nufix

Focken Terrorist got caught, i hope he takes a bullet to his stupid thick head
*
Police Arrest Suspected Cop Killer in Central Sulawesi*






*Santoso, center, seen in a YouTube video that was subsequently taken down, is Indonesia’s most wanted man. (Photo via YouTube)*

*Jakarta.* The Densus 88 police anti-terrorism squadron on Friday arrested a man suspected of slitting the throats of two police officers in Poso, Central Sulawesi in October of 2012, allegedly at the direction of Santoso, Indonesia’s most wanted fugitive.

“We arrested him in Mamasa, in western South Sulawesi, yesterday,” a source in Densus 88 said on Saturday. “He was involved in the murder of our officers in Tamanjeka [a village in Poso] a while ago.”

The suspect, who Densus 88 would not name, was thought to have killed two police officers — First Brig. Andi Sapa and Brig. Sudirman — and was an alleged member of Santoso’s East Indonesia Mujahideen, police said.

Santoso and his lieutenant, police defector Daeng Koro, stand accused of running a terrorist training camp in the mountainous jungles of Central Sulawesi and masterminding violent plots, including the murder of police officers and athwarted bombing of the Gang Dolly red-light district in Surabaya, Indonesia’s second largest city.

“We’re cutting down the roots of Santoso’s network,” the source in Densus 88 said.

The anti-terrorism squadron also said it had caught two additional terrorism suspects in Poso earlier this month.

“We arrested Paimin, alias Ade, and Ardi in Poso,” National Police spokesman Insp. Gen. Ronny F. Sompie said. “Both were caught separately and were in the East Indonesia Mujaheedeen network led by Santoso.”

Paimin was caught on April 16 in Lawanga, North Poso. He was a suspected of carrying out a bombing in the village of Pantago Lemba in February of 2014. He was also accused of acting as a courier for Santoso. Ardi was caught a day later in Kayamanya. He was accused of involvement in the same bombing and of theft to support terrorism.






Den88


----------



## MarveL

*Sea Trial KRI Bung Tomo 357*


----------



## katarabhumi

*TNI Navy to form a new fleet command in July 2014.
*

According to the plan, the third fleet command will be formed in Sorong, Papua, this July.

Currently Indonesian Navy has two fleet commands; The Western fleet command (Armabar) based in Jakarta and Eastern Fleet Command (Armatim) based in Surabaya.

With the establishment of a third fleet, Indonesia Navy will have 3 fleet commands; Western Fleet, Central Fleet, and Eastern Fleet.

Surabaya will become head base for Central Fleet Command while Sorong will become head base for Eastern Fleet Command.

The reason of a new fleet in Sorong is to improve monitoring as well as security coordination in Eastern Indonesia.

Plan of a new fleet in Sorong has been discussed since two years ago. During that time the Navy has prepared facilities and supporting infrastructure for the new fleet in Sorong. 

The establishment of the new fleet in Sorong, Papua will be followed by addition of Marine division.

Several warships from two existing fleets will be transfered to the new fleet in Sorong. However the number of ships will not divided equally between three fleets. The distribution will based on quality and intelligence observation.

In the new organizational structures, a three-star commander will be in charge of all three command fleets.

News in Indonesian :



> *TNI AL Bentuk Armada Wilayah Baru*
> _SENIN, 28 APRIL 2014_
> 
> TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut segera membentuk armada wilayah baru. Sesuai dengan rencana, armada wilayah ketiga di Indonesia tersebut akan dibentuk di Sorong, Papua, pada Juli nanti.
> 
> Saat ini kekuatan tempur TNI Angkatan Laut masih bertumpu pada dua armada wilayah, yakni Barat atau Armabar, dan Timur atau Armatim. "Armabar di Jakarta, dan Armatim di Surabaya," kata Kepala Dinas Penerangan TNI AL Laksamana Pertama Untung Suropati di Markas Besar TNI AL, Cilangkap, Jakarta, Senin, 28 April 2014.
> 
> Jika armada laut Sorong diresmikan, Armada Timur di Surabaya akan berubah menjadi Armada Tengah. Menurut Untung, alasan utama TNI AL membentuk armada wilayah baru di Sorong adalah untuk meningkatkan koordinasi pengawalan wilayah laut Indonesia bagian timur.
> 
> Menurut Untung, lokasi Sorong dipilih karena memiliki geopolitik yang tepat dan strategis. Tujuan lain, untuk mempertegas kedaulatan Indonesia di kawasan, terutama wilayah timur yang dirasa masih berlubang pengamanannya.
> 
> Untuk pembagian kekuatan kapal perang, kata Untung, TNI AL akan menggunakan sistem alih bina atau pembagian kekuatan tempur yang dimiliki. Dengan kata lain, sejumlah kapal perang calon penghuni armada Sorong didatangkan dari sebagian armada Surabaya dan Jakarta.
> 
> Saat ini jumlah kapal perang milik TNI AL ada 150-160 unit. Namun, Untung menegaskan, jumlah kapal perang tersebut tidak akan dibagi rata untuk mengisi tiga armada wilayah. "Ada pertimbangannya. Bukan cuma kuantitatif saja, tapi kualitatif dan pengamatan intelijen juga," katanya.
> 
> Penambahan armada di Sorong, Papua, juga diikuti dengan penambahan divisi pasukan marinir. Sebab, menurut Untung, idealnya pembangunan armada wilayah baru wajib diikuti dengan penempatan pasukan marinir.
> 
> "Sebab, konsep TNI kan armada terpadu, jadi harus ada kapal perang, pesawat udara, pangkalan, dan marinir," ujarnya.
> 
> Wacana penambahan armada di Sorong sudah dibahas sejak dua tahun lalu. Selama itu pula TNI AL menyiapkan sarana dan prasarana pendukung untuk armada wilayah baru di Sorong. Dalam struktur organisasi yang baru nanti, direncanakan ada seorang panglima bintang tiga yang akan membawahi ketiga komando armada wilayah.





TNI AL Bentuk Armada Wilayah Baru Â  | -nasional- | Tempo.co

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harkness

*Delayed delivery of Brazilian aircraft irks RI *
Yuliasri Perdani, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Tue, April 29 2014, 9:01 AM






The Defense Ministry has expressed its disappointment withBrazilian aerospace conglomerate Embraer SA for a seven-month delay in the delivery of four EMB 314 Super Tucano turboprop aircraft.

The ministry’s procurement center head, First Marshal Asep Sumaruddin, said on Monday that Embraer was obliged to deliver the first batch of eight aircraft by August last year and the second one in March 2015.

“From the first batch, we’ve only received four aircraft,” said Asep. “We’ve contacted Embraer for clarification about the remaining four, but haven’t received a sufficient response. We’re still coordinating with the Brazilian government through their Defense Ministry and embassy in Jakarta to resolve the problem.”

The ministry signed a US$284 million contract with Embraer in 2010 to build a squadron of Super Tucanos to replace the OV-10 Bronco aircraft, which have been in service since 1976.

The Tucano is designed for light attack, counter insurgency, close air support, aerial reconnaissance missions in low threat environments, as well as providing pilot training.

Under the contract, Embraer has been required to pay a penalty of 0.1 percent on a daily basis since the delay, but the combined penalty is capped at a maximum of 5 percent.

Embraer, according to Asep, has paid the maximum penalty of around $7 million and cannot be issued with more fines, regardless of the length of the delay.

Brazilian Ambassador to Indonesia Paulo Alberto da Silveira Soares said his government would try its best to see that Indonesia receives the four remaining Tucanos “as soon as possible”.

Soares added that the embassy had communicated directly with Embraer to settle the issue.

“Next month, Indonesian Deputy Defense Minister Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin will visit Brazil to discuss defense cooperation. During the visit, he is also scheduled to meet with the president of Embraer. Let’s hope that meeting will clarify everything,” Soares told The Jakarta Post.

Aviation expert Dudi Sudibyo said the delay was worrying as it would set a precedent for another delay in the delivery of the final batch of Tucanos next year.

Dudi blamed the lengthy delay on the lenient penalty stipulated in the procurement contract.

“Five percent is clearly too small for a sanction and the company may be taking advantage of that, particularly when the government has paid almost the entire cost,” Dudi said.

Indonesia has paid 97 percent of the first batch contract, worth $142 million, according to the ministry.

Dudi suggested that the ministry improve its negotiation skills for subsequent purchases to prevent future delays.

Under the so-called Minimum Essential Force (MEF) strategy, Indonesia is working to purchase 128 jet fighters by 2024, according to the ministry.

“Among them is the Super Tucano, which is technologically superior in its class,” said Dudi.

The four Tucano aircraft delivered last year are now being used by the Indonesian Air Force’s 21st squadron at Abdul Rahman Saleh Air Force Base in Malang, East Java. (fss)


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

to bad we already pay them 97% of the deal
If not we may push them to transfer some of their production line to PTDI + TOT


----------



## katarabhumi

Brazilian are still busy completing their stadiums for the world cup this year... they are desperately behind schedule. 

so Embraer engineers are recruited (enlisted) to help as well.. Maybe that's why.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

katarabhumi said:


> Brazilian are still busy completing their stadiums for the world cup this year... they are desperately behind schedule.
> so Embraer engineers are recruited (enlisted) to help as well.. Maybe that's why


 maybe they need embraer assembly line to produce the brazuka (official ball) ???


----------



## nufix

*New fast tactical motor boat being tested.
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

nufix said:


> *New fast tactical motor boat being tested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What the hell is this ?


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> What the hell is this ?



tactical motor boat, what else?

similar to this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

nufix said:


> tactical motor boat, what else?


I can't understand its shape it looks like that some one tried to copy some part of a house and make a boat


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> I can't understand its shape it looks like that* some one tried to copy some part of a house* and make a boat



you are being serious right? so did someone also try to copy some parts of a flying dildo when he made a missile?

Most combat tactical boats look like that


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Hi nufix, can you give information about the manufacturer? is it Lundin? 
Btw that 50 cal machine gun is RCWS right? because if its manual operated then our marine corps must draft Shaquille O'Neal or Yao Ming to be the gunner 



Zarvan said:


> I can't understand its shape it looks like that some one tried to copy some part of a house and make a boat


Thats the common model of modern Fast Assault Craft. I think its close to the Swedish CB90 class - fast assault craft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Hi nufix, can you give information about the manufacturer? is it Lundin?
> Btw that 50 cal machine gun is RCWS right? because if its manual operated then our marine corps must draft Shaquille O'Neal or Yao Ming to be the gunner



Nah, Lundin does not take part in this boat. I think their speciality is multi-hulled ships like catamaran and trimaran.

PT KKB, Tesco Indomaritim with experts from Ditbekangad, Baengpusbekang, ITS, ITB.
Price: Rp. 12 Milyar ~USD 1 mil
Op.range: 250 nautical mile
Capacity: 31 + 3 crews

there's no detail information regarding this boat yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> maybe they need embraer assembly line to produce the brazuka (official ball) ???



Brazuka with kitiran 



Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Btw *that 50 cal machine gun is RCWS right?* because if its manual operated then our marine corps must draft Shaquille O'Neal or Yao Ming to be the gunner



It is.

==news==

*KSAD Resmikan 2 Kapal Cepat Angkatan Darat*

Jakarta, PenaOne – Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Darat (KSAD) Jenderal TNI Budiman hari ini akan meresmikan dua kapal cepat komando Angkatan Darat. Menurut Litbang TNI Angkatan Darat Mayor Armed Herman, kapasitas kapal ini bisa mengangkut 25 orang pasukan tempur dengan kecepatan sebesar 30 not.

*“Kapal ini dilengkapi dengan senjata mesin berat dengan kecepatan 12,7 mili meter dengan jarak tembak maksimal hampir enam ribu. Kapal ini juga dilengkapi dengan Remote Weapon Station (RWS) sebuah alat untuk mengendalikan tembakan dari jarak jauh, jadi si penembak bisa terlindungi dari tembakan musuh, ”* ujar Herman kepada wartawan Selasa (29/4/2014).

Mayor Armed Herman juga menjelaskan, kapal ini merupakan hasil rancangan bangun tenaga ahli dari perwira Ditbekang dengan melibatkan tenaga ahli dari Institut Teknologi Surabaya (ITS), dengan tenaga pelaksana pembangunan PT Tesco Indomaritim.

“Kehebatan dari kapal ini adalah merupakan jenis kapal manuver lincah, senjata penembak lebih aman,” jelasnya.

KSAD Resmikan 2 Kapal Cepat Angkatan Darat | PenaOne.com | Tulisan Tajam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

katarabhumi said:


> *KSAD Resmikan 2 Kapal Cepat Angkatan Darat*
> 
> KSAD Resmikan 2 Kapal Cepat Angkatan Darat | PenaOne.com | Tulisan Tajam



More pictures comin...
















equipped with 12,7mm machine gun













passenger carrying capacity of up to 31 people and 3 crew.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

MILITARY-INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX:
*Defense Dept. Contracts for Apr. 29, 2014*

Tuesday, April 29, 2014 - 18:42

ARMY

_*Lockheed Martin Missiles and Fire Control*, Orlando, Fla. was awarded a $80,663,444 modification (P00055) under contract W58RGZ-11-C-0120 for U.S. and foreign military sales (*Indonesia*)._

The contract is for Lot 9 Modernized Target Acquisition Pilot Night Vision Sensors to include eight US systems with one spare and four additional systems with four war replacement spares. *It also covers eight systems for Indonesia with one spare*. Other procurement funds in the amount of $19,705,128 for fiscal 2014; $17,385,938 for fiscal 2013; and $43,577,378 for fiscal 2010 were obligated at the time of the award. Work will be performed in Orlando, Fla., with an estimated completion date of July 31, 2018. Army Contracting Command, Redstone Arsenal, Ala., is the contracting activity.

more at MILITARY-INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX: Defense Dept. Contracts for Apr. 29, 2014 | Huntington News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Interesting pic taken during the sea trial of these new fast commando boat.






Two foreign consultant from PT. Tesco Indomaritim checking and testing the navigation instruments on the new boat.
But isn't it too coincident they both wear the same type of some 'standard issues' sunglasses? i think i am familliar with those glasses.
And the guy on the back doesn't look like a computer technician

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Interesting pic taken during the sea trial of these new fast commando boat.
> 
> Two foreign consultant from PT. Tesco Indomaritim checking and testing the navigation instruments on the new boat.
> But isn't it too coincident they both wear the same type of some 'standard issues' sunglasses? i think i am familliar with those glasses.
> *And the guy on the back *doesn't look like a computer technician



Could be an ex military weapon specialist now working for Kongsberg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

nufix said:


> Could be an ex military weapon specialist now working for Kongsberg


Thanks for the info, i just realize that panel is the RCWS targeting system with joystick to control and shoot.


----------



## Nike

MarveL said:


> MILITARY-INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX:
> *Defense Dept. Contracts for Apr. 29, 2014*
> 
> Tuesday, April 29, 2014 - 18:42
> 
> ARMY
> 
> _*Lockheed Martin Missiles and Fire Control*, Orlando, Fla. was awarded a $80,663,444 modification (P00055) under contract W58RGZ-11-C-0120 for U.S. and foreign military sales (*Indonesia*)._
> 
> The contract is for Lot 9 Modernized Target Acquisition Pilot Night Vision Sensors to include eight US systems with one spare and four additional systems with four war replacement spares. *It also covers eight systems for Indonesia with one spare*. Other procurement funds in the amount of $19,705,128 for fiscal 2014; $17,385,938 for fiscal 2013; and $43,577,378 for fiscal 2010 were obligated at the time of the award. Work will be performed in Orlando, Fla., with an estimated completion date of July 31, 2018. Army Contracting Command, Redstone Arsenal, Ala., is the contracting activity.
> 
> more at MILITARY-INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX: Defense Dept. Contracts for Apr. 29, 2014 | Huntington News



That's part of Apache Guardian programme

*Jenoptik supplies equipment for military land vehicles.*

Jena/Wedel, 28.04.2014

On behalf of a German systems supplier, the Jenoptik Defense & Civil Systems division will equip military land vehicles with turret and weapon stabilization systems and with 17-kW Auxiliary Power Units.

Jenoptik received the two orders, worth 13.5 million euros in total, from Rheinmetall, a leading German manufacturer of security and defense technology. Until the end of 2015, Jenoptik will supply all-electric turret and weapon stabilization systems as well as 17-kW Auxiliary Power Units (APUs) for retrofitting tanks of the Leopard 2 type, which will be delivered to the Republic of Indonesia. The stabilization systems contract was awarded at the end of March 2014 already, the APU contract followed in mid-April.

The turret and weapon stabilization systems serve to stabilize the turret and weapon even while driving. The APUs generate sufficient electrical on-board power even when the engine is not running. Compared to the systems previously used, these APUs provide a significantly improved performance due to their 17-kW power supply and compact design.

Jenoptik is one of Germany’s most important providers of subsystems and components in the area of security anddefense technology. “The energy and stabilization systems are a central pillar of the Defense & Civil Systems division’s business. This new order contributes to securing about 900 workplaces at the four locations in Germany. We are delighted that we can again provide added value to our customer”, says Jenoptik President & CEO Michael Mertin.

Jenoptik supplies equipment for military land vehicles. | JENOPTIK AG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Today 08:35
Hellfire Systems LLC, Orlando, Fla., was awarded a $28,408,525 modification (P00083) to foreign military sales contract (Saudi Arabia, Indonesia, Jordan) W31P4Q-11-C-0242 for 372 Hellfire II air-to-ground tactical containerized models: AGM-114R, AGM-114R-3, and AGM-114P-4A. Fiscal 2012, 2013 and 2014 other procurement funds in amount of $28,408,525 are being obligated at award. Work will be performed at Orlando, Fla., with an estimated completion date of Nov. 30, 2016. Army Contracting Command, Redstone Arsenal, Ala., is the contracting activity.

another contract for Hellfire II AGM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Lockheed Martin Wins Sensor Contract for Indonesian Apaches *




_ M-TADS/PNVS (photo : Lockheed Martin)_

Lockheed Martin has secured an USD80 million contract to supply fire-control sensors to be fitted to Boeing AH-64E Apache attack helicopters ordered by Indonesia in 2013.

A US Department of Defense notice on 29 April said Lockheed Martin had been contracted to supply Indonesia with eight Lot 9 Modernized Target Acquisition Designations/Sight Pilot Night Vision Sensors (M-TADS/PNVS), as well as spares.

The contract progresses as a Foreign Military Sale (FMS), with deliveries estimated to be complete by 2018.

Washington confirmed in August 2013 that it had agreed to sell eight Apache helicopters to Indonesia. The FMS deal is costed at USD500 million.

(Jane's)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*TNI Navy is planning to order a squadron (16) of ASW helicopter. *
*The main candidate is Eurocopter's AS565 Panther variant.*

==

News in Indonesian :



> *Angkatan Laut Tambah 16 Helikopter Baru*
> _KAMIS, 01 MEI 2014_
> 
> TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut akan menerima alat utama sistem persenjataan baru berupa helikopter anti-kapal selam jenis AS565 Panther. Angkatan Laut sudah mengajukan permohonan pengadaan helikopter tersebut ke Kementerian Pertahanan.
> 
> "Kami mintanya satu skuadron (16 buah), dan di Kementerian Pertahanan saya dengar hampir kontrak. Kapan datangnya, kami belum tahu," kata Kepala Pusat Penerangan TNI AL Laksamana Pertama Untung Suropati kepada Tempo, Senin, 28 April 2014.
> 
> Menurut Untung, Angkatan Laut sangat membutuhkan helikopter anti-kapal selam tersebut. Sebab, saat ini TNI AL belum punya helikopter anti-kapal selam yang mumpuni. Helikopter Panther ini dinilai punya kemampuan yang bagus untuk mendeteksi kapal selam musuh yang bersembunyi di dalam laut. Helikopter buatan Eurocopter ini juga mampu menembakkan torpedo untuk mengandaskan kapal selam musuh dari atas permukaan laut.
> 
> Sesuai rencana, helikopter Panther akan ditempatkan di atas dek kapal perang milik TNI AL. Sebab, fungsi helikopter anti-kapal selam ini merupakan perpanjangan mata dan tangan dari sebuah kapal perang. "Jadi bisa dibilang filosofi helikopter kami berbeda dengan Angkatan Udara," katanya.



Angkatan Laut Tambah 16 Helikopter Baru Â  | -nasional- | Tempo.co

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

5 Oktober nanti bakalan ada Apache di Monas gak yach ?


----------



## MarveL

-deleted-

kalau pakai opera mini mesti ga keluar ya postinganya??


----------



## katarabhumi

*Next govt must continue to militarily strengthen, says minister*
_Bagus BT Saragih, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Fri, May 02 2014_

Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said on Friday that he hoped President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono’s successor would continue to bolster the Indonesian Military’s (TNI) weapon systems in accordance with the Minimum Essential Force (MEF) framework.

“The development of our defense under President Yudhoyono’s leadership has been very strong. I think this deserves people’s appreciation and the program should be continued by the next government,” Purnomo told The Jakarta Post.

The minister added that the successor of Yudhoyono, who will end his second tenure in office in October, should also continue to strengthen Indonesia’s position as a regional power and increase the country’s leverage globally.

“You cannot have soft power without the backing of effective hard power,” Purnomo said.

The MEF is a multi-year concept to develop the TNI’s posture since 2010. Since then, the government has continued to modernize the military’s weaponry in accordance with the economic situation.

Indonesia is targeting the purchase of 128 military aircraft and 12 submarines by 2024.

During the opening of the 2014 National Development Planning Conference (Musrenbangnas) in Jakarta on Wednesday, Yudhoyono applauded the implementation of MEF programs.

The President also said Indonesia would continue to participate in UN peacekeeping forces, with a target of being one of the world’s top ten contributors of troops to the UN.

Next govt must continue to militarily strengthen, says minister | The Jakarta Post

....

Amin, Pak.. Saya dukung bapak dan wakil bapak yg ganteng itu agar semoga tetap di posisi siapapun nanti presidennya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harkness

*TNI confiscates 28 rifles from OPM *
Nethy Dharma Somba, The Jakarta Post, Jayapura | Archipelago | Fri, May 02 2014, 5:03 PM

Cendrawasih Military chief Maj. Gen. Christian Zebua said the Army (TNI) had confiscated 28 rifles from the separatist group the Free Papua Movement (OPM) between January to April during territorial operations in Papua.

"The 28 weapons were SS-1, M-16 and AK-47 assault rifles; a mouser rifle; FN-46 pistol; air guns; airsoft guns; and several homemade weapons," Christian said on Friday.

Christian was speaking during a promotion ceremony for 23 soldiers within the Cendrawasih Military Command.

"These lads were promoted because they had succeeded in confiscating OPM weapons. Unfortunately we lost chief Pvt. Sugiarto in the line of duty,” he said.

Besides the Cendrawasih Military Command soldiers, six other soldiers from different divisions were also promoted.

Christian said besides confiscating the rifles, these soldiers had also managed to foil the smuggling attempt of 900 kilograms of ammonium nitrate at the Indonesia-Malaysia borders in Bengkayang regency in West Kalimantan province.

“I hope these achievements won’t slow us down and turn us complacent,” he said.(fss/dic)


*Firearms seized from alleged separatists *
The Jakarta Post, Jayapura | Archipelago | Sat, May 03 2014, 8:05 AM

The XVII/Cenderawasih Regional Military Command (Kodam) confiscated 28 firearms allegedly used by members of the separatist Free Papua Movement (OPM) between January and April this year.

“The firearms included SS1, M16, AK47, FN46, airsoft guns and handmade guns,” Cenderawasih Military Command chief Maj. Gen. Christian Zebua said during the ranking promotion ceremony of 23 soldiers of the Indonesian Military (TNI) on Friday.

“The soldiers took part in illegal firearm raids so they deserved to be promoted. Unfortunately, one soldier was killed in the line of duty,” he added.

The 23 promoted soldiers are from the Army Infantry Battalion (Yonif) 753/AVT, Yonif 754/ENK and Yonif 751/R.


 well done and RIP for the fallen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia to Posses Anti-Submarine Choppers*






TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - The Indonesian Navy is to receive AS565 Panther anti-submarine helicopters that it has requested to the Defense Ministry.

"We have requested for a squadron (16 choppers). Yet we do not know for sure when they will arrive [in the country]," said First Admiral Untung Suropati, the chief of Information Department of the Indonesian Navy.

Untung said the Navy had yet to posses this sort of choppers, adding that the Eurocopter-made choppers had the ability to detect submarines and torpedoes.

He said the Navy planned to place the anti-submarine Panthers onboard its battleships to enhance the fighting skills of the ships.

“So it can be said that our philosophy on helicopters differs from those of the Air Force,” he said.

Indonesian Navy to Posses Anti-submarine Choppers | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

ada hubunganya sama heli dolphin oranye yang disulap kemaren? 


----------------------------------------------------------------


PT DI to Build Heli Panther for Navy

*PT DI Akan Bangun Heli Panther untuk TNI AL*






Varian AS-565 Panther dengan peralatan dipping sonar (photo : CMA)

TEMPO.CO , Jakarta - PT Dirgantara Indonesia akan mendukung keinginan Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut menambah kekuatan helikopter anti-kapal selam. Perusahaan pembuat pesawat dan helikopter lokal itu pun setuju dengan pilihan TNI AL pada helikopter Eurocopter AS565 Panther.

Bahkan PT DI ikut merekomendasikan nama helikopter tersebut ke Kementerian Pertahanan. "Helikopter ini paling cocok untuk TNI AL," kata Direktur Teknologi Penerbangan PT DI Andi Alisjahbana melalui pesan pendek kepada Tempo, Rabu, 30 April 2014.

Alasannya, helikopter Panther ini sangat cocok dioperasikan di atas dek kapal perang. Bahkan, helikopter ini sudah digunakan oleh pasukan penjaga pantai Amerika Serikat atau US Coast Guard.

Alasan lain, PT DI sudah menjalin kerja sama dengan pabrikan Eurocopter sejak 1974. Saat ini, PT DI memegang lisensi perakitan helikopter produksi Eurocopter Superpuma, Fennec, dan BO 105.

Selain itu, PT DI baru saja mendapat lisensi pembuatan helikopter Dauphin yang belum lama ini sudah diserahkan ke Badan SAR Nasional. "Helikopter Panther itu cuma nama militer dari Dauphin," katanya. Walhasil, PT DI mampu membuat helikopter Panther yang tak jauh beda dengan Dauphin.

Untuk Panther versi militer, Andi melanjutkan, PT Dirgantara Indonesia siap memasangkan alat khusus untuk memburu kapal selam musuh yang disebut dipping sonar. Alat tersebut merupakan radar pencari kapal selam yang digunakan di dalam air. Sonar ini menangkap suara pergerakan mesin dan baling-baling kapal selam di dalam air.

"Disebut dipping karena alat ini dipasang di helikopter lalu ketika hovering (melayang), alat itu diturunkan masuk ke dalam air untuk bisa mendeteksi suara kapal selam," katanya.

Sayangnya, Andi belum mau membicarakan nominal harga helikopter anti-kapal selam Panther. Namun sumber Tempo di Kementerian Pertahanan mengatakan per unit helikopter Panther dihargai US$ 21,27 juta. "Rencana pembelian antara 11-16 unit," kata seorang sumber yang enggan disebut namanya.

PT DI Akan Bangun Heli Panther untuk TNI AL Â | -nasional- | Tempo.co

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> 5 Oktober nanti bakalan ada Apache di Monas gak yach ?


If im not mistaken, the delivery schedule is 2017 

Lagipula calon pilotnya baru mulai training dan Apache kan butuh penyesuaian dgn lensa monocular utk nightvision / cam di mata kanan dan mata kiri utk liat instrumen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

DEFENSE STUDIES

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> If im not mistaken, the delivery schedule is 2017
> 
> Lagipula calon pilotnya baru mulai training dan Apache kan butuh penyesuaian dgn lensa monocular utk nightvision / cam di mata kanan dan mata kiri utk liat instrumen.



kan ada plastidip om

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

*Indonesian Navy to acquire 16 ASW helicopters*




The Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) is to acquire 16 AS565 Panther anti-submarine warfare (ASW) helicopters from Airbus Helicopters, it announced on 28 April.

"The contract is in the final stages of being approved by the defence ministry. However, we are not able to give a timeline as to when the helicopters will be delivered", said Vice Admiral Untong Suropati, the TNI-AL's head of communications. He added that the aim is to embark the aircraft on vessels such as the SIGMA 10514-class guided-missile corvettes.

According to the TNI-AL, the decision to purchase the AS565 was made at the recommendation of aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), which will be involved in the production of the aircraft. PTDI has previously worked with Airbus on the manufacture of CN235 medium transport aircraft.

A PTDI spokesperson told _IHS Jane's_ on 2 May that the company will be working with Airbus Helicopters in manufacturing the airframes and dipping sonar equipment. PTDI and Airbus Helicopters may produce all 16 aircraft in Bandung. Details for any joint production arrangements will be finalised once the contract has been confirmed by TNI-AL.

*COMMENT*
The navy's ASW helicopter requirement is one element of Jakarta's ongoing programme to develop what it calls a 'Minimum Essential Force' (MEF), which also includes the development of a defence industrial base through transfer of technology (ToT), joint production and joint development.

Divided into three phases - 2010-2014, 2015-2019, and 2020-2024 - the navy's procurements include the ASW helicopter; the phased mid-life modernisation of two corvettes for an estimated USD100 million; two hydrographic and oceanographic research ships (USD100 million); a new sail training ship (USD80 million); and two CN 235 maritime patrol aircraft (USD60 million).

The naval air arm is organised into two wings: Udara 1 at Juanda (the main training base) and Udara 2 at Tanjung Pinang. The most modern helicopters in service are four Bell 412 EP helicopters delivered in 2012. In 2011 the navy said that the Kaman SH-2G Super Seasprite was a contender for the helicopter requirement; this was likely due to the availability of SH-2Gs that were ordered and then cancelled by Australia - these aircraft have since been purchased by New Zealand.

The requirement for ASW helicopters reflects the increase in subsurface fleets in Southeast Asia. Singapore is expanding its submarine fleet from four to six boats with the procurement of two Type 218SGs from ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems, while Vietnam recently received the first two of six 'Kilo'-class boats from Russia. Indonesia itself is purchasing three Chang Bogo-class diesel-electric attack submarines from South Korea, while China's ongoing naval build-up includes attack and ballistic missile submarines.

Indonesian Navy to acquire 16 ASW helicopters - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

MarveL said:


>



Thanks for the update bro MarveL, but i think the image for Helicopter Full Combat SAR (Showing Blackhawk helo at bottom right) is wrong, they should put image of EC-725 Cougar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Thanks for the update bro MarveL, but i think the image for Helicopter Full Combat SAR (Showing Blackhawk helo at bottom right) is wrong, they should put image of EC-725 Cougar


You will found several flaws at Those pics or info graphic 

For example, an Leopard1


----------



## Zarvan

MarveL said:


> *Indonesia to Posses Anti-Submarine Choppers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - The Indonesian Navy is to receive AS565 Panther anti-submarine helicopters that it has requested to the Defense Ministry.
> 
> "We have requested for a squadron (16 choppers). Yet we do not know for sure when they will arrive [in the country]," said First Admiral Untung Suropati, the chief of Information Department of the Indonesian Navy.
> 
> Untung said the Navy had yet to posses this sort of choppers, adding that the Eurocopter-made choppers had the ability to detect submarines and torpedoes.
> 
> He said the Navy planned to place the anti-submarine Panthers onboard its battleships to enhance the fighting skills of the ships.
> 
> “So it can be said that our philosophy on helicopters differs from those of the Air Force,” he said.
> 
> Indonesian Navy to Posses Anti-submarine Choppers | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal
> 
> ada hubunganya sama heli dolphin oranye yang disulap kemaren?
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> PT DI to Build Heli Panther for Navy
> *PT DI Akan Bangun Heli Panther untuk TNI AL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Varian AS-565 Panther dengan peralatan dipping sonar (photo : CMA)
> 
> TEMPO.CO , Jakarta - PT Dirgantara Indonesia akan mendukung keinginan Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut menambah kekuatan helikopter anti-kapal selam. Perusahaan pembuat pesawat dan helikopter lokal itu pun setuju dengan pilihan TNI AL pada helikopter Eurocopter AS565 Panther.
> 
> Bahkan PT DI ikut merekomendasikan nama helikopter tersebut ke Kementerian Pertahanan. "Helikopter ini paling cocok untuk TNI AL," kata Direktur Teknologi Penerbangan PT DI Andi Alisjahbana melalui pesan pendek kepada Tempo, Rabu, 30 April 2014.
> 
> Alasannya, helikopter Panther ini sangat cocok dioperasikan di atas dek kapal perang. Bahkan, helikopter ini sudah digunakan oleh pasukan penjaga pantai Amerika Serikat atau US Coast Guard.
> 
> Alasan lain, PT DI sudah menjalin kerja sama dengan pabrikan Eurocopter sejak 1974. Saat ini, PT DI memegang lisensi perakitan helikopter produksi Eurocopter Superpuma, Fennec, dan BO 105.
> 
> Selain itu, PT DI baru saja mendapat lisensi pembuatan helikopter Dauphin yang belum lama ini sudah diserahkan ke Badan SAR Nasional. "Helikopter Panther itu cuma nama militer dari Dauphin," katanya. Walhasil, PT DI mampu membuat helikopter Panther yang tak jauh beda dengan Dauphin.
> 
> Untuk Panther versi militer, Andi melanjutkan, PT Dirgantara Indonesia siap memasangkan alat khusus untuk memburu kapal selam musuh yang disebut dipping sonar. Alat tersebut merupakan radar pencari kapal selam yang digunakan di dalam air. Sonar ini menangkap suara pergerakan mesin dan baling-baling kapal selam di dalam air.
> 
> "Disebut dipping karena alat ini dipasang di helikopter lalu ketika hovering (melayang), alat itu diturunkan masuk ke dalam air untuk bisa mendeteksi suara kapal selam," katanya.
> 
> Sayangnya, Andi belum mau membicarakan nominal harga helikopter anti-kapal selam Panther. Namun sumber Tempo di Kementerian Pertahanan mengatakan per unit helikopter Panther dihargai US$ 21,27 juta. "Rencana pembelian antara 11-16 unit," kata seorang sumber yang enggan disebut namanya.
> 
> PT DI Akan Bangun Heli Panther untuk TNI AL Â | -nasional- | Tempo.co


16 is really a good number


----------



## Harkness

Zarvan said:


> 16 is really a good number


indeed, but lets wait until end of this year. hope the contract is signed by then





*Indonesian navy stalks AS565 Panther deal*
By: Greg Waldron
Singapore
Source: Flightglobal

The Indonesian navy is in negotiations with PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) for the acquisition of between 11-16 Airbus Military AS565 Panther anti-submarine warfare (ASW) helicopters.

“I can confirm we are talking to the Indonesian government about the Panther, but the numbers are in limbo,” says PTDI vice president of marketing and sales Arie Wibowo.

He says the services requires a minimum of 11 aircraft, but could obtain as many as 16.

*Wibowo adds that the contract could be signed by the end of 2014. Deliveries will commence 12 months after the deal is signed, and be completed within two years – although this could vary depending on the mission package to be used aboard the aircraft.*

*If a contract is signed, PTDI will receive green aircraft from Airbus Helicopters, and then be responsible for installing the aircraft’s various mission systems at its Bandung facility.* Wibowo says the amount of local content provided by the AS565 helped it defeat the other helicopter considered - the AgustaWestland Super Lynx 300.

The AS565 can operate from both warships and land bases, according to Airbus Helicopters’ web site.

PTDI and Airbus Helicopter have a deep relationship. Since 2008 PTDI has produced airframes for the AS332 Super Puma helicopter at its Bandung factory. In the last three decades, PTDI has undertaken licensed production of the BO105 light helicopter, and Puma SA330 transport helicopter.

In November 2013, PTDI delivered Airbus Helicopter (then called Eurocopter) the first Indonesian-produced complete main fuselage for the EC225/725 helicopter.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Harkness said:


> indeed, but lets wait until end of this year. hope the contract is signed by then


The original order is only for 4 or 6 units but later our Chief of Air Forces said we will extend it to purchase a full squadron strength.
Since our Paskhas (Air Force Commando) already have specialized Combat SAR Battalion (Yon Paskhas 465/Brajamusti) i think the acquisition of full combat SAR helos is the right choices since our Mil-Mi 17 helos are to slow and less protected for this role.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*




*
*Delay puts cooperation with Embraer at risk *
Yuliasri Perdani, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Tue, May 06 2014, 9:53 AM


The Defense Ministry said on Monday that future cooperation with Brazilian aerospace conglomerate Embraer SA could be at risk after a seven-month delay in the delivery of four EMB 314 Super Tucano turboprops ordered by Indonesia.

Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said he doubted the ministry would forge a new cooperation with the firm in the future.

“The delay is not because of us, but them [Embraer],” Purnomo said at the Defense Ministry in Jakarta on Monday.

“Why it is delayed? If our initial procurement ends up like this, what about our next procurement project?”

In 2010, the Defense Ministry signed a US$284 million contract with Embraer to build a squadron of Super Tucanos to replace its OV-10 Bronco aircraft, which have been in service for three decades.

Embraer was obliged by contract to hand over the first batch of eight aircraft by August last year and then another batch in March 2015. So far, however, the ministry has only received four turboprops.

“The company argued that [the delay] was due to the far distance [between Brazil and Indonesia]. Our main concern is that they fulfill their commitment as stipulated in the contract,” he said.

Purnomo said that Deputy Defense Minister Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin would fly to Brazil to discuss defense cooperation, including the troubled Super Tucanos procurement project.

“The deputy minister will visit Brazil, we want to confirm their commitment. [They] have promised to deliver the squadron before Oct. 5,” the minister said, referring to the day of celebration for the Indonesian Military’s (TNI) anniversary.

To compensate Indonesia for the delay, Embraer has paid the maximum penalty of around $7 million.

“They have paid the penalty. But, this issue also has political ramifications, especially for the relationship between Brazil and Indonesia,” Purnomo said while acknowledging that the Brazilian Embassy in Jakarta had been supportive in solving the matter.

The Super Tuscanos procurement fits into Indonesia’s goal to modernize its weapons systems. The country aims to have 128 up-to-date jet fighters by 2024.

The ministry is in the process of selecting a replacement for its old Northrop F-5 Tiger fighter jets. The Air Force and the TNI have named Lockheed Martin’s F-35 as its top choice, while state aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) suggested the Eurofighter Typhoon — manufactured by a consortium of three companies: BAE Systems, Airbus Group and Alenia Aermacchi. PT DI suggested that the consortium would be willing to transfer their technology in producing the aircraft.

“We must carefully consider many aspects in choosing the F-5 replacement […] that includes price,” Purnomo said when asked about the ministry’s aircraft of choice.

Also on Monday, Purnomo welcomed the Crown Prince of Brunei, Haji Al-Muhtadee Billah, who was on a visit to the country.

Earlier in the day, the prince was inducted as a TNI honorary member, receiving berets from three elite forces: the Army Special Forces (Kopassus), the Marine Corps and the Navy’s elite Frogmen Command (Kopaska).

Purnomo said the honorary title signified the strong defense cooperation between the countries. In the last few years, Indonesia and Brunei have established partnerships on military education and training. Purnomo expressed hope that the defense cooperation would become stronger.

“The prince will take a look at Indonesian defense industry state-owned arms manufacturer PT Pindad. I also suggested he visit PT DI, which has manufactured many CN 235 and CN 295 helicopters,” Purnomo said.

Delay puts cooperation with Embraer at risk | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

F 35 jadi juga kan diincer hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> F 35 jadi juga kan diincer hahahaha


Can't believe we aimed for that plane. 
Instead of having 1 squadron of F-35, we can have 2 squadrons of Su-35.
Having such overpriced fighter with high risk of being embargoed by US at any time really doesn't make sense.
Not to mention the political 'do's and don'ts' as the terms of condition to be applied along with the acquisition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Can't believe we aimed for that plane.
> Instead of having 1 squadron of F-35, we can have 2 squadrons of Su-35.
> Having such overpriced fighter with high risk of being embargoed by US at any time really doesn't make sense.
> Not to mention the political 'do's and don'ts' as the terms of condition to be applied along with the acquisition.


Not two you need several more Squadrons of either SU-30 or SU-35 at least 7 or 8


----------



## Harkness

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> The original order is only for 4 or 6 units but later our Chief of Air Forces said we will extend it to purchase a full squadron strength.
> Since our Paskhas (Air Force Commando) already have specialized Combat SAR Battalion (Yon Paskhas 465/Brajamusti) i think the acquisition of full combat SAR helos is the right choices since our Mil-Mi 17 helos are to slow and less protected for this role.


wait a sec bro, you're not confuse ASW helos with CSAR helos right? since my article is about Panther ASW helos not Cougar CSAR helos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> Not two you need several more Squadrons of either SU-30 or SU-35 at least 7 or 8


I'm talking about the price comparison here.
We can have 2 squadrons of Su-35 at the same price with 1 squadron of F-35.
If we have the budget to acquire 8 squadrons of Su-35 today, we better cut it to 4 squadrons and spent the rest of the money to build formidable air defense system with S-400 SAM's.

Our aim is to build sufficient defensive posture with balanced numbers of Air-Sea-Land military systems emphasizing in maritime forces. Indonesia is an archipelago nation with over 18000 islands, stretched over 5,271 km (3,275 miles) from west to east (in comparison : USA is 2,680 miles from west coast to east coast, from the westernmost part of Pakistan to easternmost part of India is 4,808 km) with that size, only 3 superpower country can maintain air superiority on our airspace. If we are to sort this thing into details, Singapore Air Force or RAAF may gain some air superiority in some area of Indonesia but cannot sustain it for a period of time in wider area since both army doesn't have enough ground power to be projected as sufficient invasion forces in our land. 

In other part, if we go into open war with the superpowers, say China or USA, even 7-8 squadrons of 1st line jet fighters will not enough since they can simply overpowering us by long-ranged missile barrages. 
It will come to the asymmetric warfare. In doing this, a country must have strong support and backup from its people.
By spending budget to build such 'dream-team' air squadrons and other sophisticated weapons we will drain our economy and at the end will create poverty which leads to insurgency and disintegration of our country.

Learning from what happens in Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya or Syria, a country with internal turbulence is easy to be conquered since the superpower could exploit the internal conflict simply by sponsoring one faction through direct or indirect supplies of war materials.
Beside that, in South East Asian level, having 8 squadrons of Su-35 can be translated as having territorial ambition.

This is what ASEAN is all about, we are trying to create a region without having one hegemony power among us.
By keeping our military building pace in quantity not exceeding the defensive needs, we can avoid the disaster of getting into arms race which will cripple our economy and creates unnecessary instability or security threats.



Harkness said:


> wait a sec bro, you're not confuse ASW helos with CSAR helos right? since my article is about Panther ASW helos not Cougar CSAR helos


damn! i completely lost track and mix it with the Cougar CSAR .. very sorry, my mistake.
Thanks for the reminder.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harkness

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> damn! i completely lost track and mix it with the Cougar CSAR .. very sorry, my mistake.
> Thanks for the reminder.


haha no problemo bro. makanya ane juga bingung kenapa panther asw kok nyambungnya ke kasau sama paskhas


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> I'm talking about the price comparison here.
> We can have 2 squadrons of Su-35 at the same price with 1 squadron of F-35.
> If we have the budget to acquire 8 squadrons of Su-35 today, we better cut it to 4 squadrons and spent the rest of the money to build formidable air defense system with S-400 SAM's.
> 
> Our aim is to build sufficient defensive posture with balanced numbers of Air-Sea-Land military systems emphasizing in maritime forces. Indonesia is an archipelago nation with over 18000 islands, stretched over 5,271 km (3,275 miles) from west to east (in comparison : USA is 2,680 miles from west coast to east coast, from the westernmost part of Pakistan to easternmost part of India is 4,808 km) with that size, only 3 superpower country can maintain air superiority on our airspace. If we are to sort this thing into details, Singapore Air Force or RAAF may gain some air superiority in some area of Indonesia but cannot sustain it for a period of time in wider area since both army doesn't have enough ground power to be projected as sufficient invasion forces in our land.
> 
> In other part, if we go into open war with the superpowers, say China or USA, even 7-8 squadrons of 1st line jet fighters will not enough since they can simply overpowering us by long-ranged missile barrages.
> It will come to the asymmetric warfare. In doing this, a country must have strong support and backup from its people.
> By spending budget to build such 'dream-team' air squadrons and other sophisticated weapons we will drain our economy and at the end will create poverty which leads to insurgency and disintegration of our country.
> 
> *Learning from what happens in Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya or Syria, a country with internal turbulence is easy to be conquered since the superpower could exploit the internal conflict simply by sponsoring one faction through direct or indirect supplies of war materials.
> Beside that, in South East Asian level, having 8 squadrons of Su-35 can be translated as having territorial ambition.*
> 
> This is what ASEAN is all about, we are trying to create a region without having one hegemony power among us.
> *By keeping our military building pace in quantity not exceeding the defensive needs, we can avoid the disaster of getting into arms race which will cripple our economy and creates unnecessary instability or security threats.*
> 
> 
> damn! i completely lost track and mix it with the Cougar CSAR .. very sorry, my mistake.
> Thanks for the reminder.



for the bold parts

Don't think so, i think our economical prowess is more than enough to sustain more than 15 fighter squadron without sacrificing budget for economic development. You can see Turkey, Vietnam and other country with less or similar economic posture with us. 

As i has say before, even the dream of Indonesian Air Force is more larger than what Zarvan has envisioned before, Indonesia air force likely will modelling themselves to ROKAF and SAF.


----------



## nufix

*KH 179 155mm Howitzer 







*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

^
+









These will be deployed in borders. Indonesia is also ordering Caesar cannons caliber 155mm from France. 

http://arc.web.id/berita/626-selamat-datang-kh-179.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Don't think so, i think our economical prowess is more than enough to sustain more than 15 fighter squadron without sacrificing budget for economic development. You can see Turkey, Vietnam and other country with less or similar economic posture with us.



Sustaining 15 fighter squadron is different than purchasing 15 fighter squadron all at once. Zarvan suggested us to have 7-8 1st liner fighter squadron. My explanation is based on the current situation regarding our MEF program (to have the balance mixture of standard defensive posture in sea-air-land elements in 15 years time-frame since the 1st renstra). Right now, having 7-8 fighter squadrons consisting of the 1st liner air superiority fighter (Su-30 or above) is only relevance if we are talking in the time frame from 5 to 20 years from now.


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Sustaining 15 fighter squadron is different than purchasing 15 fighter squadron all at once. Zarvan suggested us to have 7-8 1st liner fighter squadron. My explanation is based on the current situation regarding our MEF program (to have the balance mixture of standard defensive posture in sea-air-land elements in 15 years time-frame since the 1st renstra). Right now, having 7-8 fighter squadrons consisting of the 1st liner air superiority fighter (Su-30 or above) is only relevance if we are talking in the time frame from 5 to 20 years from now.



Doesn't think so, we are not that poor for waiting another 5 to 20 years to purchase 7 to 8 fighter squadrons in some multi years scheme like Saudi or UAE. With more than 180 billion US Dollar Government spending we just spend a little more 8 billion US dollar for military spending. 

We are preferring butter than gun, we are not balancing our spending. That's what is matter. Our defense spending is behind 0.8 percent of our GDP (in Rupiah nominal), that's sucks. For eternity, we can't lie waiting like now, we need to move and boost our defense spending. We can spent it in much wiser way, like giving the military order for National Industry company such as PTDI or PINDAD, that's way we can make the budget to generate Economy and National Income and boost research spending.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

nufix said:


> KH 179 155mm Howitzer


We should get more of 155 mm artillery weapons, our army is lacking of heavy firepower. We need at least 10 battalion of 155 mm artillery to defend our land-borders.


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> We should get more of 155 mm artillery weapons, our army is lacking of heavy firepower. We need at least 10 battalion of 155 mm artillery to defend our land-borders.



CMIIW, surely we needed more than 10 battalion of 155 mm arty, but it is not for deploying them in our border. It will be much used to support our infantry and armored column units either to attacking the enemy in their soil or to defend our land.


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*TNI’s Apache choppers to be equipped with Lockheed technology *
Bagus BT Saragih, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Tue, May 06 2014, 2:07 PM







US-based aerospace and security company Lockheed Martin has announced it had won a US$80.6 million contract, which includes the production of night vision technology for eight Boeing AH-64E Apache attack helicopters ordered by Indonesia.

The contract covers eight Modernized Target Acquisition Designation Sight/Pilot Night Vision Sensor (M-TADS/PNVS) systems for the US Army and nine systems for the Indonesian Army, according to a press release published at Lockheed’s official website Lockheed Martin · Lockheed Martin on May 5.

Indonesia is the 13th international customer to purchase the M-TADS/PNVS system. The contract extends production in Orlando and Ocala, Fla., through July 2016, the release states.

“Being able to 'bundle' our procurement with one of our Foreign Military Sales partners increases our buying power,” said Lt. Col. Steven Van Riper, US Army Apache Sensors Product Manager.

“The M-TADS/PNVS system is helping save lives of our US and allied troops by giving Apache pilots the ability to engage targets accurately, and by improving situational awareness,” added Matt Hoffman, M-TADS/PNVS program director at Lockheed Martin Missiles and Fire Control, as quoted in the statement.

The confirmation of the sales of eight Apache helicopters and Longbow radars worth US$500 million to the Indonesian Military (TNI) was made during a bilateral meeting between Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro and US Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel in Jakarta in August, last year.

The deal includes pilot training, radars and maintenance. The helicopters are scheduled to arrive in Indonesia in phases from October 2014 to 2017.

The TNI has said it would base some of the Apaches in remote border areas such as in Natuna in the Riau Islands.

Lockheed states that the M-TADS/PNVS, which was fielded in 2005, is a targeting and pilotage system that provides Apache pilots with long-range, precision engagement and pilotage capabilities for safe flight during day, night and adverse weather missions. Lockheed Martin has delivered more than 1,200 M-TADS/PNVS systems and spares to the U.S. Army and international customers.

The Apache deal with the US marked a turn around in the Jakarta-Washington defense cooperation as it served as the largest military sale from the US since the country lifted its embargo on selling lethal arms to Indonesia in 2005.

Washington said it was determined to help build the capability of the TNI as part of its bid to enhance security ties with its Asia Pacific friends and reshape its role in the region amid Beijing’s growing military clout and territorial assertiveness.

TNI’s Apache choppers to be equipped with Lockheed technology | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> Doesn't think so, we are not that poor for waiting another 5 to 20 years to purchase 7 to 8 fighter squadrons in some multi years scheme like Saudi or UAE. With more than 180 billion US Dollar Government spending we just spend a little more 8 billion US dollar for military spending.
> 
> We are preferring butter than gun, we are not balancing our spending. That's what is matter. Our defense spending is behind 0.8 percent of our GDP (in Rupiah nominal), that's sucks. For eternity, we can't lie waiting like now, we need to move and boost our defense spending. We can spent it in much wiser way, like giving the military order for National Industry company such as PTDI or PINDAD, that's way we can make the budget to generate Economy and National Income and boost research spending.



We can get huge money by eliminating all oil subsidy and change all of the diesel generator in PLN into gas, PLN consume 1/3 of our oil subsidy. But it lets to our new government to be serious on it. At least we can get Rp 200 trillion per year to do much thing. Gas price is only 1/3 oil price, so we have ineffective economic policy, while in the same time we export our new gas reserve just like in Donggi Senoro (75 % is going to be exported, the policy made by SBY where we know that Dahlan Iskan before had asked SBY to allocate all of the gas of Donggi Senoro for PLN)

Focusing on gas infrastructure and prioritizing all of our gas reserve into domestic needs is the best agenda that the next President can have for saving huge money. But there is another constrain in term of our currency value if we want to boost military spending so fast (if we really have the money) , too much import can hurt our currency as we can see the impact last year.

So, because of trade and currency constrain, it would be better to have the increase of military spending in a step by step process which can benefit our military industry and our economy better. Just wait for our KFX/IFX, inshaALLAH, so that we can spend our money into the benefit of our aerospace industry, other local defense companies, our universities like ITB, our people working there, and our engineers.

Dont want to see the same mistake Indonesia made in the past, where we just can buy weapon from Turkey but not making it like Japan, that made us become Dutch colony for so long time.


----------



## MarveL

*TNI Commander opened the Joint Exercise Sea Border Security of the Indonesia-Malaysia*





TNI chief Gen. Dr. Moeldoko opened a Join Exercise Sea Border Security Operation between Indonesia and Malaysia via teleconference, in the operational center (Operation Control Centre) Cilangkap TNI headquarters, Wednesday (05/07/2014).


Panglima TNI Buka Latgab Pengamanan Perbatasan Laut Indonesia-Malaysia - Tribunnews.com


----------



## Harkness

*India committed to furthering close defence ties with Indonesia: Envoy*
*Gurjit Singh said presence of two commanders-in-chief of the two navies at both the opening and closing ceremonies made this the highest level of interaction*

* IANS | Jakarta May 7, 2014* Last Updated at 17:33 IST

Jakarta, May 7 (IANS) As the navies of India and Indonesia engaged in a joint exercise on the waters off Indonesia, India's Ambassador Gurjit Singh said the country is committed to furthering close defence ties with Indonesia.

Speaking at the closing ceremony of the 23rd edition of the joint naval exercise between the two countries, code-named INDINDO CORPAT, earlier this month, Ambassador Singh expressed his confidence that the contemporary strategic partnership between these two maritime neighbours would be strengthened in the future, according to an Indian embassy statement issued Wednesday.

Singh pointed out that the presence of the two commanders-in-chief of the two navies at both the opening and closing ceremonies made this the highest level of interaction during the INDINDO CORPAT between the two navies since its inception.

He added that the Indian embassy in Jakarta under his leadership was committed to furthering the close defence ties the two countries enjoy.

The 23rd edition of INDINDO CORPAT started at Port Blair in India's Andaman & Nicobar Islands April 14 and concluded in the port city Belwan-Medan, in Indonesia's Sumatra May 3.

Under the broad ambit of a bilateral strategic partnership, Indonesia's navy TNI AL and the Indian Navy carry out coordinated patrolling twice a year near the International Maritime Boundary Line to keep this vital part of the Indian Ocean region safe and secure for commercial shipping and international trade.

The Parchim Class Corvette KRI Imam Bonjol and the Indonesian navy's latest indigenously built maritime patrol aircraft CN 235 participated in the exercise.

Rear Admiral Arief Rudianto, the commander-in-chief of Indonesia's Western Fleet Command, and Air Marshal P.K. Roy, the commander-in-chief of India's Andaman Nicobar Command, were the two senior officers who attended the closing ceremony.

During his visit, Ambassador Singh also called on the governor of the Indonesian province of North Sumatra, Gatot Pujonogroho.

The ambassador said that the close geographical proximity between North Sumatra and India has always encouraged trade over the centuries. It now needs to be diversified towards new investment in infrastructure, tourism and healthcare.

The governor, on his part, promised that his administration would extend all assistance in this regard.

illustration indonesian navy parchim class corvette KRI Imam Bonjol & CN235 MPA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

thanks to agan Silep-04 @kaskus.co.id





C-705 missile aboard KCR-40 TNI AL





AK-630 aboard KCR-40 TNI AL

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> AK-630 aboard KCR-40 TNI AL



Okay now they are equipped with C-705 and AK 630 CIWS. but where is the twin 20mm Denel Vector G12 ?


----------



## Indos

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Beside that, in South East Asian level, having 8 squadrons of Su-35 can be translated as having territorial ambition.
> 
> *This is what ASEAN is all about, we are trying to create a region without having one hegemony power among us.*
> By keeping our military building pace in quantity not exceeding the defensive needs, we can avoid the disaster of getting into arms race which will cripple our economy and creates unnecessary instability or security threats.



This region needs a leader bro, and we are the biggest here in term of GDP, population, and area. The other countries must accept it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia to upgrade naval base near disputed South China Sea waters*

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) will promote its provincial naval base at Pontianak, West Kalimantan, to the status of a district naval base, Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) commander General Moeldoko said during a visit to the base on 8 May.

The move is part of the TNI's larger plan to heighten its presence in the area in light of anticipated increasing instability in the South China Sea. Base facilities will be upgraded to accommodate a larger fleet of naval assets and personnel.

"If the security situation in the South China Sea deteriorates any time in the future, the surrounding areas will not be stable.

Indonesia to upgrade naval base near disputed South China Sea waters - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harkness

*TNI will build Kostrad III Division in C. Java *
*
Suherdjoko, The Jakarta Post, Semarang | Archipelago | Sat, May 10 2014, 9:03 PM





*
The Indonesian Army (TNI) announced it would build the Army Strategic Reserves Command’s (Kostrad) III Division in Central Java, thus, quashing rumors that it would be built in Sorong, Papua.

"The III Division will be built in Central Java, while the headquarters might be built in Semarang. Military personnel for this division will be transferred from other units or agencies to be more efficient," Budiman said on Saturday. 

According to Budiman, Kostrad III Division will be a reserve division for the Defense Strategic Plan (Renstra). 

Currently, there are only two divisions in Central Java due to the funds needed to finance three infantry brigades, one field artillery regiment and one cavalry battalion in each division, in addition to medical battalions and essential supplies. (fss/dic)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> thanks to agan Silep-04 @kaskus.co.id
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C-705 missile aboard KCR-40 TNI AL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK-630 aboard KCR-40 TNI AL


Are these Build in Indonesia ?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> Are these Build in Indonesia ?



Ship yes.

The missiles...


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


>


Man every seconday you are trying to make your naval base stronger some from different sides Man you really need far more Frigates and Corvettes to do that at least you should have around 48 Frigates and Corvettes so you can deploy at least 8 each with around few Missile boats on every Naval Base because you have to much water to cover


----------



## Harkness

Zarvan said:


> Man every seconday you are trying to make your naval base stronger some from different sides Man you really need far more Frigates and Corvettes to do that at least you should have around 48 Frigates and Corvettes so you can deploy at least 8 each with around few Missile boats on every Naval Base because you have to much water to cover



dont worry. we eventually will be there sooner or later. so, patience is the keyword here in indonesia my friend 

===============






12 of May, 08:57
*Indonesia decided not to buy the Ukrainian BTR-4 *

*



*

Indonesia because of political fall on Ukraine refused from plans purchases from this state 50 wheeled armored personnel carriers BTR-4 for the marine corps, said the head of the defense Ministry Indonesia, Purnomo Yusgiantoro.
according to him, " at the initial stage of the Eastern European manufacturer was chosen because That was already known as a manufacturer of armored vehicles with good quality ".
" This system (BTR-4) was a priority in the strategic plans (procurement), but decided not to buy, because in Ukraine there is war, " said the Minister, who writes the blog of the Center for analysis of strategies and technologies referring to Politik Indonesia. 
*Now, according to Yusgiantoro, the Ministry of defence together with the command of the Navy Indonesia is considering the possibility of redirection planned to purchase the BTR-4 funds for the purchase of vehicles for the marine corps from other manufacturers. The Minister said, for example, about intention to purchase additional BMP-3F Russia.* 
At the same time it remains unclear fate of the contract for the purchase of Indonesia in Ukraine trial batch of five BTR-4, a draft of which was initialed in Jakarta at the end of February 2014. But, apparently, this agreement was not finally finalizan. We emphasize that it is not the first issue in the performance of military contracts faced by Ukraine after the beginning of the political crisis. So, in April the Minister of military industry of Pakistan Wound tanweer Hussein in conversation with Ukrainian Ambassador Vladimir Lakomova raised concerns about the ability of Kiev to deliver to Islamabad military equipment in connection with the situation in the country. What Ukraine, according to the agreement, should put Pakistan, unknown, but, According to sources, the story is about the details for tank engines. 
Ukraine, February 22, there was a change of government, with signs of a coup. The Verkhovna Rada has dismissed the head of the country Viktor Yanukovych from power, changed the Constitution, laid performance of the duties of the President by speaker Oleksandr Turchynov and appointed the presidential elections on may 25.

BTR-82/90 anyone?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

C4iSR: Joint & Common Equipment
*Indonesian Army develops cyber warfare centre*
Ridzwan Rahmat, Asia-Pacific Reporter, Singapore - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
11 May 2014

The Indonesian Army (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Darat: TNI-AD) signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on 12 May with local institution Institut Teknologi Del (ITD) to develop a cyber-defence and warfare centre.

The MoU, signed by TNI Chief of Staff General Budiman and ITD Rector Dr Roberd Saragih, covers training and development of new offensive and defensive technologies that can be used by TNI-AD in conducting cyber warfare operations. Also present during the MoU signing ceremony were representatives from Indonesia's State Intelligence Agency (BIN).

ITD representative Deni Lumbantoruan told reporters that the cyber warfare centre will be hosted at ITD's campus located in Samosir, North Sumatra.


Indonesian Army develops cyber warfare centre - IHS Jane's 360

kirain salaketik kuranghuruf f

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

^
Now it is Navy's turn 


*Indonesian Navy extending joint research and education cooperation with ITS.*


The MoU was signed in monday (May 12, 2014) by TNI AL Chief of Staff, Dr. Marsetio and ITS rector, Prof.Dr.Ir. Tri Yogi Yuwono, DEA.

Indonesian Navy is leering at ITS' warship project, _The Crocodile Hydrofoil Warship_ or _Kapal Perang Crocodile-Hydrofoil_ (KPC-H).

The KPC-H is an indigenous midget submarine - hydrofoil ship hybrid designed by ITS inspired by unique movement of a crocodile.

KPC-H is the first to combine submarine technology and hydrofoil technology therefore it has submarine and surface ship dual capability.

The first prototype was scheduled finished in 2013 but due to lack of funding they only able to complete 70% of it.


> *KPC-H characteristic* :
> 
> *Length* : 12 m
> *Beam* : 2.8 m
> *Height* : 2 m
> *Weight *: 14.35 ton
> *Speed* : 20 knot (underwater) and 40 knot (surface)
> *Maximum depth* : 10 m
> *Crew* : 6 - 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



_Source :_
TNI AL Lirik Teknologi Kapal Selam ITS - Berita Terbaru Indonesia
Mau Tau Seperti Apa Kapal Buaya Itu? :: Okezone Kampus

---


Finally, a news I've been waiting for.. but not as I expected though. 


.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

MarveL said:


> C4iSR: Joint & Common Equipment
> *Indonesian Army develops cyber warfare centre*
> Ridzwan Rahmat, Asia-Pacific Reporter, Singapore - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 11 May 2014
> 
> The Indonesian Army (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Darat: TNI-AD) signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on 12 May with local institution Institut Teknologi Del (ITD) to develop a cyber-defence and warfare centre.
> 
> The MoU, signed by TNI Chief of Staff General Budiman and ITD Rector Dr Roberd Saragih, covers training and development of new offensive and defensive technologies that can be used by TNI-AD in conducting cyber warfare operations. Also present during the MoU signing ceremony were representatives from Indonesia's State Intelligence Agency (BIN).
> 
> ITD representative Deni Lumbantoruan told reporters that the cyber warfare centre will be hosted at ITD's campus located in Samosir, North Sumatra.
> 
> 
> Indonesian Army develops cyber warfare centre - IHS Jane's 360
> 
> kirain salaketik kuranghuruf f



There are many Indonesian that are good at this including some famous ones, I think TNI should ask them to help, but TNI should offer proper benefit as well to them. Some are already doing business abroad and used by western states as well. Some good hacker abroad and at home also must be contacted. I believe we can defend our land from Tomahawk missile attack just by jamming the satellite.I believe many Indonesian are ready to help, just like us here, defending our nation image without any payment at all from the state....


----------



## katarabhumi

*LIPI, Iran Electronics to develop radar systems* 
_Tue, May 13 2014_

The Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI) and Iran Electronics Industries (IEI) will join forces to develop and produce active- and passive-radar systems for civilian and military interests. 

The joint venture is the first of its kind in the telecommunications field, as out of the two, Iran is considered to have the edge in technological advances and transfer of technology.

LIPI telecommunications division head Mashury Wahab told The Jakarta Post recently in Batam, Riau Islands, that LIPI would work with IEI to develop and manufacture radar systems by collaborating with Indonesian company PT Dirgantara Aviation Enterprise. 

They will develop both active- and passive-radar systems. The passive-radar system detects signals from a different party, while an active radar system has the capability to resist enemies.

“Iran and Indonesia will work together in developing and producing the [two] radar systems. They will be used in the interest of the Indonesian Military’s [TNI] main weaponry system as well as civil aviation at commercial airports,” Mashury said. 

“Iran possesses the technological edge in this field, such as radius capacity of up to 500 kilometers. Iran also has good technology and components as they are used by more than 52 countries,” he said on the sidelines of the 3rd International Conference on Radar, Antenna, Microwave, Electronics and Telecommunications (ICRAMET) in Batam. 

According to Mashury, the collaboration is expected to be realized this year, so PT Dirgantara Aviation Enterprise could immediately produce the radar systems. 

The products will be branded as “made in Indonesia”, while for military use, LIPI will convey the matter to the Defense Industry Policy Committee (KKIP) to be included in TNI’s main weaponry systems.

Meanwhile, IEI representative Ali Nasheer Ahmadi addressed the audience at the ICRAMET conference, saying that technology could provide security for Indonesia and Iran.

“Indonesia and Iran, as Muslim countries, can work together to develop a variety of telecommunications technologies in the future,” he said.

Based on a statement from LIPI, IEI is an Iranian state enterprise involved in technological development and employs up to 5,000 people.

LIPI, Iran Electronics to develop radar systems | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarveL

N219: new aircraft for domestic air.






*N219: новый самолет для местных авиаперевозок*
вт, 13/05/2014 - 11:32 | AVIATION WEEK






Hаселение Индонезии проживает на 17 тыс. островах, создание и развитие инфраструктуры, которая позволит им поддерживать связь между собой, — вызов для государства. Бизнес низкотарифных авиакомпаний расцвел в одно мгновение, однако эти перевозчики соединили основные города, но не небольшие поселения. Поэтому Индонезия обращается к своей недавно созданной индустрии авиастроения, чтобы сделать следующий шаг вперед. С 2010 г. государственная компания Dirgantara Indonesia, также известная как Indonesian Aerospace (IAe), занимается разработкой небольшого регионального самолета, который она сможет предложить местным авиалиниям и аэротакси. Эта работа строится на опыте, полученном в 90-е гг. при разработке амбициозного проекта регионального самолета N250.

N219 — самолет для местных линий, его вместимость 19 пасс., а конфигурация похожа на Viking Twin Otter. Исследования рынка для нового ВС начались в 2006 г., однако сейчас производитель подошел к этапу детального проектирования. Разработка оценивается в 80 млн долл., она будет оплачена из бюджета Индонезии.

«Мы хотели бы сделать самолет с лучшими техническими характеристиками, а также более комфортный по сравнению с Twin Otter, — заявил глава программы N219 Буди Сампурно на авиационном шоу в Сингапуре. — В первую очередь это будет самолет для коммерческих перевозок, но мы также видим возможности для выполнения других функций».

IAe планирует, что первый прототип полетит уже в следующем году, а сертификат индонезийских авиационных властей он получит в 2016 г. Сертификация по стандартам Европы и Северной Америки ожидается позднее.
N219 выходит на высококонкурентный рынок. Viking возобновил производство Twin Otter и уже продает его как военным, так и коммерческим эксплуатантам. RUAG поставляет модернизированный Dornier 228. PZL-Mielec продолжает производить M28 Skytruck. Китай предлагает улучшенную версию Y12. А чешская компания Aircraft Industries по-прежнему продвигает на рынке L-410.

Однако в IAe подчеркивают, что N219 будет разработан с чистого листа, в то время как многие его конкуренты спроектированы в 60–70 гг. прошлого века. IAe рассчитывает увеличить высоту и ширину пассажирского салона по сравнению с Twin Otter, что позволит поставить три сиденья в ряд и сделать шаг в 32 дюйма (81,2 см). Коммерческая загрузка самолета составит 5000 фунтов (2267,9 кг), в то время как у Twin Otter она равна 4280 фунтам. Самолет будет оснащен двигателями PT6A-42 Pratt & Whitney Canada, а также авионикой Garmin 950.

Компания построила новый ангар и производственные площади для N219 на заводе в Бандунге: предполагается, что ежегодно будет собираться 12 машин, но в дальнейшем этот показатель будет увеличен до 24 ВС в год.
Программа уже вызвала значительный интерес в Индонезии. Низкотарифная авиакомпания Lionair подписала контракт на 50 ВС такого типа с опционом еще на 50 самолетов, с их помощью она планирует организовать фидерную сеть к своим магистральным рейсам. Авиакомпания Nusantra Buana Air, которая базируется на западе страны, в г. Банда-Ачех, подписала меморандум о взаимопонимании на 20 самолетов, с опционом еще на 10.
Программа N219 будет опираться на опыт разработки 50-местного самолета N250, этот проект развивался в 90-е годы. Производитель собрал два прототипа, они налетали более 800 ч в испытательных полетах, однако программа была свернута из-за азиатского экономического кризиса 1997 г.

IAe поддерживает тесные взаимоотношения с военным подразделением Airbus, участвуя в программе легкого транспортного самолета С212, сейчас его производят в Бандунге как NC212i. Компания также работает над модернизированной версией транспортного самолета С235, который разрабатывался вместе с испанской компанией CASA в 80-е. Последняя версия — CN235-220 — оснащена винглетами, которые, по словам инженеров IAe, улучшили показатели на взлете.

Взаимоотношения производителей Европы и Индонезии были расширены во время авиационного шоу в Сингапуре. Был подписан меморандум о взаимопонимании по запуску в стране технического обслуживания вертолетов, купленных правительством Индонезии (таких, как AS365 Dauphin, EC725 и AS350/AS555), — компанией Airbus Helicopters (бывший Eurocopter).

N219: новый самолет для местных авиаперевозок | Авиатранспортное обозрение


----------



## Luftwaffe

Zarvan said:


> and Can it fire some Missiles



Question how well the Armour is can it withstand the impact.


----------



## nufix

Luftwaffe said:


> Question how well the Armour is can it withstand the impact.



what impact? shore based def-gun ammos? Anti-Ship missiles? or just RPG warheads from the enemy troops inside beach pillboxes? This kind of ship is LST, it is not specifically designed to withstand head-to-head battle damages, it is designed to land tanks after the navy is done with their bombardments and the marines is done with their beach head landing operations. 

The eligible question should be "how many tanks can this ship carry"? or "how many tanks can be unloaded at a time from this ship?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Are these Build in Indonesia ?



There is already an agreement with China on building 100 % C-705 in Indonesia, but there is some time frame dispute that should be solved first. China wants to give full TOT in 2017, but for Indonesia's part, as we also have done some research and testing in our indigenous missile before, we want it now, not in 2017. I don't know about the progress though, but I believe as we have used C-705 on our new ship now, it means that there should have already been confirmation about TOT transfer from China part in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> There is already an agreement with China on building 100 % C-705 in Indonesia, but there is some time frame dispute that should be solved first. China wants to give full TOT in 2017, but for Indonesia's part, as we also have done some research and testing in our indigenous missile before, we want it now, not in 2017. I don't know about the progress though, but I believe as we have used C-705 on our new ship now, it means that there should have already been confirmation about TOT transfer from China part in my opinion.


Do you have any idea How many Frigates and Corvettes Indonesia want to have by 2025 because every second day there is news that Indonesia is placing more ships on its Naval bases and you have lot of sea to cover so you need lot more bigger ships like Frigates and Corvettes


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Do you have any idea How many Frigates and Corvettes Indonesia want to have by 2025 because every second day there is news that Indonesia is placing more ships on its Naval bases and you have lot of sea to cover so you need lot more bigger ships like Frigates and Corvettes



Just before financial crisis, there has already a plan to make 20 national frigates (made in Indonesia), and I think it is still in the mind of our military leaders, as we can see that the license in building Sigma class is around that number, as Madokaft has already explained in a previous post. I believe small ship with missile like KCR 40 and KCR 60 will be produced quite large as well. We need to add our shipbuilding companies infrastructure first, like PT PAL if we really want to do it faster.

Based on a plan until 2024, we need 16 KCR 40 and 16 KCR 60

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indos said:


> Just before financial crisis, there has already a plan to make 20 national frigates (made in Indonesia), and I think it is still in the mind of our military leaders, as we can see that the license in building Sigma class is around that number, as Madokaft has already explained in a previous post. I believe small ship with missile like KCR 40 and KCR 60 will be produced quite large as well. We need to add our shipbuilding companies infrastructure first, like PT PAL if we really want to do it faster.
> Based on a plan until 2024, we need 16 KCR 40 and 16 KCR 60



Looking at the production capacity, 16 KCR 40 and 16 KCR 60 by 2024 is achievable numbers plus half dozen of PKR.
But i hope our Navy and the next government still committed to build our submarine forces with more procurement program.
With the current procurement program, we will have 4 to 5 submarines in our navy arsenal by 2020, new purchases can add the number up to 8 or 10 by 2024 (although 12 is the ideal numbers). But still we need more than just 209 or Chang Bogo class submarine to give deterrence effect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Looking at the production capacity, 16 KCR 40 and 16 KCR 60 by 2024 is achievable numbers plus half dozen of PKR.
> But i hope our Navy and the next government still committed to build our submarine forces with more procurement program.
> With the current procurement program, we will have 4 to 5 submarines in our navy arsenal by 2020, new purchases can add the number up to 8 or 10 by 2024 (although 12 is the ideal numbers). But still we need more than just 209 or Chang Bogo class submarine to give deterrence effect.


Indonesia should have at least 16 Submarines in its Naval Arsenal


----------



## Nike

Bonus from Penerbad, thanks to @gombaljaya


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> Bonus from Penerbad, thanks to @gombaljaya


Is this you in the picture


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> Bonus from Penerbad, thanks to @gombaljaya



This is the other image of Indonesian women:


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Is this you in the picture



surely not


----------



## Gaber

Zarvan said:


> Is this you in the picture


i wish it is her...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesian Navy equips missile craft with AK-630 CIWS
*





The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut) has equipped two of its KCR-40-class anti-ship missile craft with AK-630 close in weapon systems (CIWS).

KRI Clurit and KRI Kujang have each been mounted with the six-barrelled, water-cooled system that can fire between 1,500 to 5,000 rds/min. The weapons complement a Vektor 20 mm and two 12.7 mm machine guns on each of the vessels.

A spokesperson from state-owned shipbuilder PT Palindo Marine Industry (PT PAL) told IHS Jane's that the CIWS are currently being integrated with the vessels' search radars and will undergo further testing before being certified as fully operational. The systems will specifically be tested in their ability to detect and lock onto simulated attacks by aircraft, small boats and projectiles such as sea-skimming missiles.

Depending on TNI-AL's assessment of how well the CIWS performs on Clurit and Kujang , the AK-630 may be mounted on the rest of the TNI-AL's KCR-40-class missile craft. IHS Jane's reported in January 2012 that the TNI-AL is expected to receive a total of nine KCR-40 ships from PT PAL by 2014.

The 250-tonne ships are powered by three MAN V12 engines and feature hulls built of aluminium and high-tensile steel. The KCR-40 class can reach a top speed of 30 kt.

The company told IHS Jane's that besides the CIWS, Clurit and Kujang were also recently fitted with two transversely mounted launchers for the C-705 anti-ship missiles jointly produced by PT Pindad and China Aerospace Science & Industry Corporation. No details were given on when the weapons would be operational.

Indonesian Navy equips missile craft with AK-630 CIWS - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Cheer up guys, have a great weekend 

Indonesian police woman On & Off duty

2nd Inspector Vifa Fibriana, Kasubnit Reg.Ident (Head of Regist. & Identification Sub-unit) Satlantas (Traffic Police) Surabaya









Off-Duty Selfie photo






2nd Inspector (Now 1st Inspector) Natasya Yudasoka 




Off-Duty pose





Indonesian Police Woman in Weekend's Special Edition 











Indonesian Police National Traffic Management (NTMC) unit members
Brigadier Avy Olivia, Brigadier Eka Frestya and 1st Inspector Eny Regama





From NTMC locker, Inspector Eny Regama ready for night shift duty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Indonesian Navy equips missile craft with AK-630 CIWS


*СМИ: ВМС Индонезии оснастили два своих ракетных катера российскими комплексами АК-630* 

16 мая, 15:03 UTC+4

Малокалиберные зенитно-артиллерийские комплексы АК-630 предназначены для обороны корабля на ближнем рубеже






30-мм шестиствольная автоматическая установка АК-630

МОСКВА, 16 мая. (АРМС-ТАСС). ВМС Индонезии оснастили два ракетных катера российскими малокалиберными зенитно-артиллерийскими комплексами (МЗАК) АК-630, предназначенными для обороны корабля на ближнем рубеже. Об этом сообщило издание "IHS Джейнс" (IHS Jane's).

Российский МЗАК АК-630 установлен на катерах "Клурит" (Clurit) и "Куджан" (Kukang). В состав их вооружения входят противокорабельные ракеты (ПКР), автоматические орудия GI-2 калибра 20 мм, произведенные южноафриканской компанией "Денел лэнд системз" (Denel Land Systems) и крупнокалиберные пулеметы калибра 12,7 мм.

Представитель государственной индонезийской судостроительной компании "PT Палиндо мэрин индастри" (PT Palindo Marine Industry, PT PAL) сообщил, что в настоящее время происходит интеграция установок АК-630 с поисковыми РЛС кораблей. Он также добавил, что перед вводом в эксплуатацию будут проведены соответствующие испытания этой техники. В частности, системы будут обнаруживать цели и участвовать в отражении имитируемых атак авиации, небольших лодок и ракетных боеприпасов.

По итогам этих испытаний АК-630 на "Клурите" и "Куджане" ВМС Индонезии примут решение о размещении российских МЗАК на других ракетных катерах типа KCR-40. Ожидается, что к концу текущего года военно-морским силам страны будет передано девять таких кораблей.

Ракетный катер KCR-40 водоизмещением 250 т оснащен тремя 12-цилиндровыми дизельными двигателями производства компании "Ман" (MAN). Его корпус собран из алюминия и стали повышенной прочности. Максимальная скорость корабля достигает 30 узлов (56 км/ч).

Катера "Клурит" и "Куджан" также оснащены пусковыми установками (ПУ) ПКР C-705, которые совместно производятся индонезийской компанией "PT Пиндад" (PT Pindad) и китайской CASIС (China Aerospace Science & Industry Corporation). Точные сроки ввода катеров в эксплуатацию представителями Индонезии не указываются.

ИТАР-ТАСС: Международная панорама - СМИ: ВМС Индонезии оснастили два своих ракетных катера российскими комплексами АК-630





Pháo tự động AK-630





Hình ảnh hai tàu tên lửa KRI Kujang 642 và KRI Clurit 641 được Indonesia lắp đặt các ụ pháo AK-630 ở phía trước phần thượng tầng trước khi thử nghiệm.


----------



## aliaselin

Indos said:


> There is already an agreement with China on building 100 % C-705 in Indonesia, but there is some time frame dispute that should be solved first. China wants to give full TOT in 2017, but for Indonesia's part, as we also have done some research and testing in our indigenous missile before, we want it now, not in 2017. I don't know about the progress though, but I believe as we have used C-705 on our new ship now, it means that there should have already been confirmation about TOT transfer from China part in my opinion.


Did Indonesia have the plan to buy the land attacking version of C-705?


----------



## Nike

aliaselin said:


> Did Indonesia have the plan to buy the land attacking version of C-705?



with the recent tension in South China Sea, Indonesia will pursuing more platform aggressively than the missile system. We need more presence in Open Seas


----------



## Indos

aliaselin said:


> Did Indonesia have the plan to buy the land attacking version of C-705?



The first reason of why we buy C-705 is because we want to produce it with full of TOT, and China has agreed on that. For your information, we have already had a plan to make a missile factory in Java near the ocean, so we can test fire the missile easily. Just like now we have already made the C-705 launcher (PT Pindad) which has been confirmed by Jane latest report. 

I believe our defense leader tries to focus on China previous promise first in giving C-705 anti ship missile technology. If China did it 100 %, as previous promise, so I believe the next acquisition is of course is its land attack version. You know that we have new regulation that push our government to prioritize any military acquisition that has TOT benefit behind the deal. So, we, of course prefer China than Russia or India in missile acquisition if China can give better TOT than them. 

Producing good and accurate missile is our big dream, that's why we do research on that and has also tested our land attack missile several years ago, and keep doing research until now. 

We thank our big brother, China, if this agreement can really be realized in 100 % scale (it means there will be another project in 2017, which is developing new missile variant jointly with China)


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indos said:


> we have already had a plan to make a missile factory in Java near the ocean


I hope the location will be somewhere facing the southern sea towards Indian ocean since the Java sea is crowded with shipping line.
Anyway, since the highlight and tension in South China Sea currently focused on China-Phil standoff and China-Viet oil drilling crisis, our EEZ/territorial disputes with China seems to be contained at diplomatic level. But if this matter comes to the boiling point what will happen to the C-705 program?


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> I hope the location will be somewhere facing the southern sea towards Indian ocean since the Java sea is crowded with shipping line.
> Anyway, since the highlight and tension in South China Sea currently focused on China-Phil standoff and China-Viet oil drilling crisis, our EEZ/territorial disputes with China seems to be contained at diplomatic level. But if this matter comes to the boiling point what will happen to the C-705 program?



I wish we scrapped them for good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> I hope the location will be somewhere facing the southern sea towards Indian ocean since the Java sea is crowded with shipping line.
> Anyway, since the highlight and tension in South China Sea currently focused on China-Phil standoff and China-Viet oil drilling crisis, our EEZ/territorial disputes with China seems to be contained at diplomatic level. But if this matter comes to the boiling point what will happen to the C-705 program?



Yes, of course it should be toward Indian ocean, so it can be a good platform as well to scare any Australian ships who dares to come......

I believe EEZ dispute with China can be contained so easily. There should not be any worry about it. In any calculation, whether it is in economical or geopolitical way, making tension with Indonesia will lost China so much. That's why China still lets their companies to invest massively in building smelter in here just recently. 

I really endorse personally that C-705 program should be continued, unless if Russia is ready to help us (or maybe South Korea) comes and do similar agreement just like the way China does with us (USA I believe will not give any missile technology to us because it is against the interest of their best buddy, Australia).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soryu

MarveL said:


> Indonesian Navy equips missile craft with AK-630 CIWS
> 
> Pháo tự động AK-630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hình ảnh hai tàu tên lửa KRI Kujang 642 và KRI Clurit 641 được Indonesia lắp đặt các ụ pháo AK-630 ở phía trước phần thượng tầng trước khi thử nghiệm.


Oppss ... Why did Vietnamese appear at lastest place in all Russian article !??

Hmm, Indonesia has very potential naval power, I wish Vietnam and Indonesia will have more cooperation in defense and naval security issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## B+ Dracula

Come on Indonesia............Iam Guest here in your Thread.....I need some info about Indonesia ??
Q: Your Army have wonderful Equipment...*But who is your Enemy*??


----------



## Dayax

hi.. anak kalimantan ada disini.
Izin menyimak 



Anoushirvan said:


> Come on Indonesia............Iam Guest here in your Thread.....I need some info about Indonesia ??
> Q: Your Army have wonderful Equipment...*But who is your Enemy*??


Indonesian Foreign Policy: ‘A Million Friends and Zero Enemies’ 
Indonesia for peace













katarabhumi said:


> @Indonesian members
> 
> Any news on our Crocodile submarine project?.. They had promised the first prototype will be completed in 2013.. it is 2014 now.



belum bisa kasih link
"Kita juga sedang menggarap kapal selam dan masih belum jadi, baru sekitar 70 persen rampung, yakni Kapal Perang Crocodile-Hydrofoil (KPC-H)," Rektor ITS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> I wish we scrapped them for good


RBS 15 Mk2 AShM?



Soryu said:


> I wish Vietnam and Indonesia will have more cooperation in defense and naval security issue.


Agree with you kamerad


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Anoushirvan said:


> Come on Indonesia............Iam Guest here in your Thread.....I need some info about Indonesia ??
> Q: Your Army have wonderful Equipment...But who is your Enemy??


So far we dont have any enemy.
Well, some country may see us as a threat but Indonesia as far as i'm concern aiming to be the leader of ASEAN. 
Not the same term as 'Big Brother' since we never interfere with our neighbor's internal business and we dont have any intention on imposing our policy to them by force but we do help them in some case as a mediator to find peaceful solution to their conflict when requested / invited by them. Just like what we do in Cambodia some 25 yrs ago, In Philippine as peace broker between Manila and Nur Misuari, and our involvement to find peaceful solution in Southern Thailand.
Even in Arab-Israeli conflict where we sided with the Palestinian cause and moslem solidarity, we did it not based on racial or religious hatred but in the name of humanity and human rights. We never agree with any form of violence from both sides.

Yes we do have some fancy toys in our arsenal but we build our military not for territorial ambition but to keep us updated and ready to counter external threats. Thats why our Strategic policy in developing our defense posture is to achieve the M.E.F (Minimum Essential Forces) program. This program basically to replace our old weapon system.
Our defense budget is considered low in comparison with other Asian Nation or even some SEA nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## B+ Dracula

Dayax said:


> Indonesian Foreign Policy: ‘A Million Friends and Zero Enemies’
> Indonesia for peace


Unfortunately Youtube is BANNED in pakistan...kindly share youtube url so i will manage to see that videos.




Jakartans@PkDef said:


> So far we dont have any enemy.
> Well, some country may see us as a threat but Indonesia as far as i'm concern aiming to be the leader of ASEAN.
> Not the same term as 'Big Brother' since we never interfere with our neighbor's internal business and we dont have any intention on imposing our policy to them by force but we do help them in some case as a mediator to find peaceful solution to their conflict when requested / invited by them. Just like what we do in Cambodia some 25 yrs ago, In Philippine as peace broker between Manila and Nur Misuari, and our involvement to find peaceful solution in Southern Thailand.
> Even in Arab-Israeli conflict where we sided with the Palestinian cause and moslem solidarity, we did it not based on racial or religious hatred but in the name of humanity and human rights. We never agree with any form of violence from both sides.
> Yes we do have some fancy toys in our arsenal but we build our military not for territorial ambition but to keep us updated and ready to counter external threats. Thats why our Strategic policy in developing our defense posture is to achieve the M.E.F (Minimum Essential Forces) program. This program basically to replace our old weapon system.
> Our defense budget is considered low in comparison with other Asian Nation or even some SEA nation.



I came to know that Economic activities in Indonesia have Grown & Indonesia will be a Regional Economic HUB in 2025, for Pakistan that date was 2050 .....It's Comfort for me ...At-least ! you've picked MOMENTUM...


----------



## Nike

@Indos we can trying to license built some European made missile, RBS fam is a good example. If we had more money maybe Exocet missile. At least European consortium not as slimy as Chinese, they are more business oriented, we had a good cooperation with them.




Anoushirvan said:


> Come on Indonesia............Iam Guest here in your Thread.....I need some info about Indonesia ??
> Q: Your Army have wonderful Equipment...*But who is your Enemy*??



our enemy? hmm everything we consider trying to violate our country sovereign, Constitution and rights 

in the past we had some small fighting/skirmish against Malaysia, British and Netherland and had killing so much Communist party member in Indonesia

in recent times we had a row against People's Republic of China and Malaysia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

I have Special Love for Indonesians.....and You people are Living in Solitary Hibernation ...I wont have any News about your country like Tourism, Politics etc etc.....
I think ....You people dont want special attention (like us.....we Pakistanis are found in every world news)
But
I've some links about your Growth momentum by JIM O NEIL (he is very famous world renowned Economist)

BBC News - The Mint countries: Next economic giants?

Jim O'Neill: BRICs, MINTs strong despite emerging market wobbles| Reuters

After BRICs, Jim O'Neill says invest in the MINTs - Business - CBC News

New Statesman | Jim O'Neill interview: Why the Mints come after the Brics

MINT DECADE....


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> @Indos we can trying to license built some European made missile, RBS fam is a good example. If we had more money maybe Exocet missile. At least European consortium not as slimy as Chinese, they are more business oriented, we had a good cooperation with them.



Do you believe that Western states are willing to give their missile technology to us? I don't think so.....even for rocket they refuse to help, that's why our rocket program is not getting help from anybody. It is considered as a very sensitive technology.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Do you believe that Western states are willing to give their missile technology to us? I don't think so.....even for rocket they refuse to help, that's why our rocket program is not getting help from anybody. It is considered as a very sensitive technology.



We had negotiated with China since 2005 for this Anti Ship missile programme, and what is the progress until now? A bullshit. We had doing everything their request as a preconditions before starting those programme, starting with buy their fisheries and transport ships in large number, building some facilities, and so on. The results? Big Zero.

Instead western countries such as Netherland and Sweden even considering to sell some of their state of technologies to us like warships and fighter with full cooperation. We had cooperate with Belgium, Spain, France and some western countries to develop our local military industries. Like i said, they are more money oriented and not a big bullshit talker like the Chinese. 

PT DI had cooperated with Belgium to made FFAR rocket for our attack helicopter units such as Bo-105, US had selling their dumb bombs technologies and right now we can made Mk-82 ourselves, heck even we starting to develop our assault rifles after cooperate with one of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dayax

Anoushirvan said:


> Unfortunately Youtube is BANNED in pakistan...kindly share youtube url so i will manage to see that videos.





> youtu.be/BoFMU1-NxkI





> youtu.be/qs1INOGH79Y




Indonesian police "Peacekeeper Polri" (UNAMID)







> youtu.be/AuP0flf-5MM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Anoushirvan said:


> I have Special Love for Indonesians.....*and You people are Living in Solitary Hibernation *...I wont have any News about your country like Tourism, Politics etc etc.....
> *I think ....You people dont want special attention* (like us.....we Pakistanis are found in every world news)
> But
> I've some links about your Growth momentum by JIM O NEIL (he is very famous world renowned Economist)



Yup, you are right, it can improve our character much better.......just like doing Tareqah (Dont want to be an attention seeker slave). It can make our people become less arrogant and be more humble toward other races and nations, that in the end, it can lead us into a wiser and strong character....... 

Thank you for your positive view and feeling toward our nation, we also want to see Pakistan become a great nation as well ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

madokafc said:


> in recent times we had a row against People's Republic of China and Malaysia


What is the Exact nature of Dual with China??
and Malaysian are good people....I think so...they are muslims t00?? then what is the nature of problem?



Indos said:


> Tareqah (Dont want to be an attention seeker slave). It can make our people become less arrogant and be more humble toward other races and nations, that in the end, it can lead us into a wiser and strong character.......


Your Point is Valid....Our fellows are infringing realm of Arrogance....esp here in PDF



Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Not the same term as 'Big Brother' since we never interfere with our neighbor's internal business and we dont have any intention on imposing our policy to them by force but we do help them in some case as a mediator to find peaceful solution to their conflict when requested / invited by them. Just like what we do in Cambodia some 25 yrs ago, In Philippine as peace broker between Manila and Nur Misuari, and our involvement to find peaceful solution in Southern Thailand.


You people have highest percentage of Muslims population in Indonesia worldwide...You owe responsibility and should avoid duel with neighbors esp malaysia


----------



## Indos

Anoushirvan said:


> What is the Exact nature of Dual with China??
> and Malaysian are good people....I think so...they are muslims t00?? then what is the nature of problem?
> 
> You people have highest percentage of Muslims population in Indonesia worldwide...You owe responsibility and should avoid duel with neighbors esp malaysia



Actually during Soeharto regime we were not in a good relationship with China due to our position in a cold war, but after cold war ended, there is a closer ties now. But, there is also a small dispute in our ZEE with China that hasnt been solved yet.

Talking about Malaysia, we were at war with them ( +British, Australia, entire commonwealth nations) during 1960's, as our leader at that time has an aggressive character, actually we wanted to take some part of Malaysia (including Singapore) at that time. And then, we have better relationship during Soeharto regime because Soeharto helped Malaysia in so many sector, including helping them to fight their communist insurgents. Mahathir sees Soeharto as his big brother and we also helped Malaysia education system by sending many lecturer there. During this time, even Singapore also forgive our bombing before (by Lee Kuan Yew visiting the grave of the bomber (Ustman and Harun). Our nation was respected during that time.

In 1998-2004 we were in transition from dictatorship into democracy. Beside that, huge impact of monetary crisis was still effecting our economy badly, we were not fully recover. And then, some part of Indonesia has some problem as well (Aceh/Ambon/terrorism). We were fragile as a nation during that time, our GDP was crashed into 1/3 time of previous GDP. Just like in Egypt, we were also facing demonstration that tried to turn back our new democracy, but luckily unlike in Egypt, our democracy can still go on and become more mature, AlhamduliLLAH.

After our changing path into democracy system, Malaysia government (and Singapore I believe) has some scare feeling that reformation happening in Indonesia will affect theirs. As a democratic nation, naturally, our newspaper and many of our elites are supporting Anwar Ibrahim position (Malaysia main opposition figure). This position makes UMNO leader not happy, Indonesia is not regarded to own their previous status anymore, and they started to act more aggressively in a disputed Ambalat area. At that time we were under USA embargo, so only 2 F-16 can fly. This kind of things make our people get angry and think that Malaysia is not a real friend of Indonesia and act like back stabbing us. Actually, it is not Malaysia as a whole that is a problem, just UMNO. But the condition are better now and our relation get improved Today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## B+ Dracula

Indos said:


> After our changing path into democracy system, Malaysia government (and Singapore I believe) has some scare feeling that reformation happening in Indonesia will affect theirs. As a democratic nation, naturally, our newspaper and many of our elites are supporting Anwar Ibrahim position (Malaysia main opposition figure). This position makes UMNO leader not happy, Indonesia is not regarded to own their previous status anymore, and they started to act more aggressively in a disputed Ambalat area. At that time we were under USA embargo, so only 2 F-16 can fly. This kind of things make our people get angry and think that Malaysia is not a real friend of Indonesia and act like back stabbing us. Actually, it is not Malaysia as a whole that is a problem, just UMNO. But the condition are better now and our relation get improved Today.


You people must avoid Duel's bcoz it can lead to CHAIN REACTION. when small countries feel threatened they invite other big powers in your Region by giving military bases.
Iam 3rd man & taking insight of your region with your help. My personal experience says to me , you hve to determine Value of AGGRESSION, when you hve insight of what you can loose or what you can gain then you decide what to do NEXT??
.
Like for Pakistan in Kashmir issue with INDIA is total DISASTER. all of our Water flows from Kashmir & territory of Kashmir have some Geography Advantage. Our Moral stance is that "Kashmir is a Muslim state"....etc etc
.
What is the Value of your Aggression?? are you risking your future on the stake of small worthless Dispute??
Indonesia is big country they understand their value in the Region, all of your policies will impact your neighbors....HOPE FOR BEST OUTCOME FOR INDONESIA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Anoushirvan said:


> ....HOPE FOR BEST OUTCOME FOR INDONESIA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Indos said:


> Actually during Soeharto regime we were not in a good relationship with China due to our position in a cold war, but after cold war ended, there is a closer ties now. But, there is also a small dispute in our ZEE with China that hasnt been solved yet.
> 
> Talking about Malaysia, we were at war with them ( +British, Australia, entire commonwealth nations) during 1960's, as our leader at that time has an aggressive character, actually we wanted to take some part of Malaysia (including Singapore) at that time. And then, we have better relationship during Soeharto regime because Soeharto helped Malaysia in so many sector, including helping them to fight their communist insurgents. Mahathir sees Soeharto as his big brother and we also helped Malaysia education system by sending many lecturer there. During this time, even Singapore also forgive our bombing before (by Lee Kuan Yew visiting the grave of the bomber (Ustman and Harun). Our nation was respected during that time.
> 
> In 1998-2004 we were in transition from dictatorship into democracy. Beside that, huge impact of monetary crisis was still effecting our economy badly, we were not fully recover. And then, some part of Indonesia has some problem as well (Aceh/Ambon/terrorism). We were fragile as a nation during that time, our GDP was crashed into 1/3 time of previous GDP. Just like in Egypt, we were also facing demonstration that tried to turn back our new democracy, but luckily unlike in Egypt, our democracy can still go on and become more mature, AlhamduliLLAH.
> 
> After our changing path into democracy system, Malaysia government (and Singapore I believe) has some scare feeling that reformation happening in Indonesia will affect theirs. As a democratic nation, naturally, our newspaper and many of our elites are supporting Anwar Ibrahim position (Malaysia main opposition figure). This position makes UMNO leader not happy, Indonesia is not regarded to own their previous status anymore, and they started to act more aggressively in a disputed Ambalat area. At that time we were under USA embargo, so only 2 F-16 can fly. This kind of things make our people get angry and think that Malaysia is not a real friend of Indonesia and act like back stabbing us. Actually, it is not Malaysia as a whole that is a problem, just UMNO. But the condition are better now and our relation get improved Today.


actually i ask the land-attack c-705 question because in malaysia forum they talked about it


----------



## Nike

aliaselin said:


> actually i ask the land-attack c-705 question because in malaysia forum they talked about it



there is still no further talks about this projects, still the same issues to hinder the progress, a bottleneck in negotiation. But we had buy some C-705 AShM to equip dozens of our patrol boats.


----------



## aliaselin

madokafc said:


> there is still no further talks about this projects, still the same issues to hinder the progress, a bottleneck in negotiation. But we had buy some C-705 AShM to equip dozens of our patrol boats.


Yeah，I know that. They just talked about C-705 land-attacking cruise missile and care about it.
As to your point of technology transfer, I think platform is different from weapons, as platform can be either for defense or attack, but SSM missle should be used for attacking. One example is US transfer F-15 production line to Japan but F-15J can not take air-to-surface missle, so they design their own F-2 to solve this problem. The Europeans should not be more open than us when you take Australia into consideration. Netherlands may be different because the history relation between you two, but unfortunately, they do not produce their own.
By the way, I have heard that the obstacle between China and Indonesia to reach a final deal is Indonesia want to get the licence not only for local production but also for export, but we only want to give the local production licence, is that true?


----------



## Nike

aliaselin said:


> Yeah，I know that. They just talked about C-705 land-attacking cruise missile and care about it.
> As to your point of technology transfer, I think platform is different from weapons, as platform can be either for defense or attack, but SSM missle should be used for attacking. One example is US transfer F-15 production line to Japan but F-15J can not take air-to-surface missle, so they design their own F-2 to solve this problem. The Europeans should not be more open than us when you take Australia into consideration. Netherlands may be different because the history relation between you two, but unfortunately, they do not produce their own.
> *By the way, I have heard that the obstacle between China and Indonesia to reach a final deal is Indonesia want to get the licence not only for local production but also for export, but we only want to give the local production licence, is that true?*



just rumor spread by China Wants Times article (Taiwan based journalist), and we had denied it for good reason. We need the missiles for ourselves, not for sales.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Armed Forces biannual exercise, preparations






















credit to samuel.tirta @kaskus


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*PHL, Indonesia resolve sea dispute, to sign agreement soon*
May 19, 2014 5:31pm




_Philippines-Indonesia Border Committee Chairmen's Conference_

After 20 years of negotiations, the Philippines and Indonesia have resolved their territorial dispute over a resource-rich area in the Pacific where they have overlapping claims.

Following the conclusion of talks that started in 1994, Philippine Foreign Secretary Albert del Rosario and Indonesian Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa will soon sign an accord called the “Agreement between the Republic of the Philippines and the Republic of Indonesia Concerning the Delimitation of the Exclusive Economic Zone Boundary” in the Mindanao Sea and Celebes Sea,” a Department of Foreign Affairs statement said Monday.

An Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) is a 200-nautical mile area of jurisdiction mandated by a United Nations law.

Manila and Jakarta’s successful resolution of their sea claims came amid heightened tensions in another disputed body of water, the South China Sea, where the Philippines, China, Vietnam, Malaysia, Brunei and Taiwan are locked in decades-long territorial conflicts.

China’s “indisputable” claim over nearly the entire waters has made it impossible for its smaller Asian neighbors with less military force to reach a settlement to the long-running disputes that have sparked several military confrontations in the past.

Foreign Affairs Undersecretary Evan Garcia, in his opening remarks at the conclusion of the talks in Jakarta on Sunday, said the new deal with Indonesia “attests to the friendship, patience, goodwill and commitment of the governments of the Philippines and Indonesia to peacefully address maritime issues.”

“This is a significant contribution to, and an example of, reasonable efforts to build a stable and peaceful regional community, in consideration of the interests of countries concerned and in accordance with international law,” he said.

Garcia said a clearly defined maritime boundary would promote more cooperation and advance both nations’ common interest of managing and preserving the resources in the EEZ.

The charts illustrating the EEZ boundary were signed for the Philippines by Dr. Peter N. Tiangco, Administrator, National Mapping and Resources Information Authority (NAMRIA) and Capt. Jacinto Cablayan, Director, Hydrography Branch, NAMRIA, and for Indonesia by Mr. Asep Karsidi, Head of the Indonesian Geospatial Information Agency and Cdr. Dede Yuliadi, Chief Hydrographer, Hydro-Oceanographic Office, Indonesian Navy. — Michaela del Callar/KBK, GMA News

PHL, Indonesia resolve sea dispute, to sign agreement soon | News | GMA News Online

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

the drill will be mobilizing up to 15.000 soldiers*.*

*



*
*Indonesia holds military joint drill 2014*
Mon, May 19 2014 19:21





_General TNI Moeldoko inspecting team at the Opening Ceremony of the military's Combined Training 2014 at Halim Perdanakusumah Air Base, Jakarta, Monday (May 19). (ANTARA/Widodo S. Jusuf)_

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesia Military Commander General Moeldoko inaugurated the military joint drill 2014, which is an exercise of all the corps: Indonesian Army, Navy and Air Force.

"The military drill is held to keep the synergy among the military corps in tactical, technical and doctrine tests. We also want to improve the combat power in each branch of the force and create strength," Moeldoko said here on Monday.

The Indonesia Military (TNI) Commander had inaugurated the joint drill in the hall of Squadron 17, Halim Perdana Kusuma Air Base, Jakarta.

The drills aim is also to increase the effectiveness and efficiency of the joint operational duty command, which is prepared to face any emergency.

The Indonesian Military will conduct post rehearsal on May 19-24, 2014, in the Peace Mission Center in Sentul in Bogor, West Java Province. While the TNI will hold the field rehearsal along with military campaign on June 1-5, 2014, in Asembagus of Situbondo in East Java Province and southern India Ocean as well as in Bali.

"The Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono is likely to watch the exercise in East Java," Moeldoko said.

Indonesian Military will involve the TNI Joint Command, including Joint Duty Command and Task Force Command, which will engage some part of the Weaponry Main System.

The weapons that will be used in the drill include 18 Scorpion tanks, six Stormer APC tanks, two Stormer Komando tanks, two Saladin armored cars, two Saracen armored carriers, two Ferret-armored vehicles and 12 Anoa armored vehicles.

The TNI will also display and use 24 helicopters including four MI-35P helicopters, four MI-17 V5 helicopters, four BO-105 helicopters, 10 Bell-412 helicopters, two Bell-205A-1 and various armaments.

Indonesian Military will engage 18 105 KH 178 howitzers, four 155 KH 179 howitzers, two 76/GN howitzers and six Giant Bow 23MM anti-air defense systems.

The Indonesian Navy will also involve 32 various types of ships and 81 units of tactical vehicles, along with eight howitzers and eight RM 70 Grad multiple rocket launchers.

The Indonesian Air Force will deploy 40 jet fighters, such as eight SU-27/30 Sukhoi, six F-16, ten Hawk 100/200, two F-5 Tiger, 12 T-50 Golden Eagle, and two EMB-314 Super Tucano.

They will also operate 32 cargo aircraft, such as 16 C-130 Hercule, four B-737, three F-28 Fokker, four C-295, two CN-235, three Cassa-212 and 11 Super Puma Helicopters.

The inauguration was also attended by the three Chiefs of Staff: the Army Chief of Staff General Budiman, Air Force Chief of Staff Marshal Ida Bagus Putu Dunia and Navy Chief of Staff Admiral Marsetio as well as other high military officials.

Indonesia holds military joint drill 2014 - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MacanJawa

MarveL said:


> the drill will be mobilizing up to 15.000 soldiers*.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Indonesia holds military joint drill 2014*
> Mon, May 19 2014 19:21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _General TNI Moeldoko inspecting team at the Opening Ceremony of the military's Combined Training 2014 at Halim Perdanakusumah Air Base, Jakarta, Monday (May 19). (ANTARA/Widodo S. Jusuf)_
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesia Military Commander General Moeldoko inaugurated the military joint drill 2014, which is an exercise of all the corps: Indonesian Army, Navy and Air Force.
> 
> "The military drill is held to keep the synergy among the military corps in tactical, technical and doctrine tests. We also want to improve the combat power in each branch of the force and create strength," Moeldoko said here on Monday.
> 
> The Indonesia Military (TNI) Commander had inaugurated the joint drill in the hall of Squadron 17, Halim Perdana Kusuma Air Base, Jakarta.
> 
> The drills aim is also to increase the effectiveness and efficiency of the joint operational duty command, which is prepared to face any emergency.
> 
> The Indonesian Military will conduct post rehearsal on May 19-24, 2014, in the Peace Mission Center in Sentul in Bogor, West Java Province. While the TNI will hold the field rehearsal along with military campaign on June 1-5, 2014, in Asembagus of Situbondo in East Java Province and southern India Ocean as well as in Bali.
> 
> "The Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono is likely to watch the exercise in East Java," Moeldoko said.
> 
> Indonesian Military will involve the TNI Joint Command, including Joint Duty Command and Task Force Command, which will engage some part of the Weaponry Main System.
> 
> The weapons that will be used in the drill include 18 Scorpion tanks, six Stormer APC tanks, two Stormer Komando tanks, two Saladin armored cars, two Saracen armored carriers, two Ferret-armored vehicles and 12 Anoa armored vehicles.
> 
> The TNI will also display and use 24 helicopters including four MI-35P helicopters, four MI-17 V5 helicopters, four BO-105 helicopters, 10 Bell-412 helicopters, two Bell-205A-1 and various armaments.
> 
> Indonesian Military will engage 18 105 KH 178 howitzers, four 155 KH 179 howitzers, two 76/GN howitzers and six Giant Bow 23MM anti-air defense systems.
> 
> The Indonesian Navy will also involve 32 various types of ships and 81 units of tactical vehicles, along with eight howitzers and eight RM 70 Grad multiple rocket launchers.
> 
> The Indonesian Air Force will deploy 40 jet fighters, such as eight SU-27/30 Sukhoi, six F-16, ten Hawk 100/200, two F-5 Tiger, 12 T-50 Golden Eagle, and two EMB-314 Super Tucano.
> 
> They will also operate 32 cargo aircraft, such as 16 C-130 Hercule, four B-737, three F-28 Fokker, four C-295, two CN-235, three Cassa-212 and 11 Super Puma Helicopters.
> 
> The inauguration was also attended by the three Chiefs of Staff: the Army Chief of Staff General Budiman, Air Force Chief of Staff Marshal Ida Bagus Putu Dunia and Navy Chief of Staff Admiral Marsetio as well as other high military officials.
> 
> Indonesia holds military joint drill 2014 - ANTARA News



I doubt that leopard will join this excercise


----------



## katarabhumi

MacanJawa said:


> I doubt that leopard will join this excercise




There are too few to join right now.

===

*Indonesia reveals more details of Leopard MBT acquisition*
_19 May 2014_






The Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Darat, TNI-AD) has revealed updated information on the delivery timetable and planned distribution of the surplus Leopard main battle tanks (MBTs) it bought from Germany in 2012.

In total, Indonesia is committed to buying 103 vehicles, 10 of which are engineering and support vehicles. The remaining 93 are Leopard 2A4s, at least 61 of which will receive elements of the Rheinmetall 'Revolution' modular upgrade package. These upgraded MBTs have been renamed the Leopard RI, for Republic of Indonesia.

Of the total order, two Leopard 2A4s were delivered on 22 September 2013. The next delivery, slated for 11 September 2014, will consist of 21 Leopard RIs.

Indonesia reveals more details of Leopard MBT acquisition - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

@madokafc menurut berita terakhir enggak ada masalah kok soal transfer teknologi C-705, kecuali kalau mbak dapet info dari orang dalem. Mereka akan beri semuanya.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> @madokafc menurut berita terakhir enggak ada masalah kok soal transfer teknologi C-705, kecuali kalau mbak dapet info dari orang dalem. Mereka akan beri semuanya.



Sorry, for other member or guest. I just only want to answer him, so i am using Indonesia for this case

Masih stuck di komposisi persentase transfer teknologi yang diberikan, ya Indonesia minta teknologi di pemandu, sistem software, warhead, nozzle dan komposisi bahan bakar literally kita minta semuanya

China hanya bersedia memberikan sebagian saja, pemandu, software dan komposisi bahan bakar masih belum mau ngasih. Awalnya mereka malah mau kita cuman kebagian produksi casing, warhead dan perakitan saja

Tapi itu sudah dibahas beberapa bulan lalu, up-date-nya sekarang belum ada lagi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> Sorry, for other member or guest. I just only want to answer him, so i am using Indonesia for this case
> 
> Masih stuck di komposisi persentase transfer teknologi yang diberikan, ya Indonesia minta teknologi di pemandu, sistem software, warhead, nozzle dan komposisi bahan bakar literally kita minta semuanya
> 
> China hanya bersedia memberikan sebagian saja, pemandu, software dan komposisi bahan bakar masih belum mau ngasih. Awalnya mereka malah mau kita cuman kebagian produksi casing, warhead dan perakitan saja
> 
> Tapi itu sudah dibahas beberapa bulan lalu, up-date-nya sekarang belum ada lagi


Well I think Indonesia should have around 200 + Leopard Tanks and few Hundred medium weight Tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Well I think Indonesia should have around 200 + Leopard Tanks and few Hundred medium weight Tanks



For hundreds of medium tank.....just wait for our Indonesia-Turkey medium tank project first (2016 first prototype scheduled to be launched).......inshaALLAH.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> For hundreds of medium tank.....just wait for our Indonesia-Turkey medium tank project first (2016 first prototype scheduled to be launched).......inshaALLAH.


Any shapes or concepts which came up I mean any conceptual pictures ?


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Well I think Indonesia should have around 200 + Leopard Tanks and few Hundred medium weight Tanks



Army Chief Marshall, once has giving presentation before House of Representative (DPR), he stated Indonesia at least need around 400 unit Leopard 2 tank, and he giving compromise to people who against Leopard/MBT acquisition programme to request Medium Tank from local companies in which right now still in development phase. I have giving article before if Indonesia looking some Marder Revolution armed with 105 mm cannon or 120 mm cannon in large numbers to attain the target number we needed for Medium Tank programme.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> Army Chief Marshall, once has giving presentation before House of Representative (DPR), he stated Indonesia at least need around 400 unit Leopard 2 tank, and he giving compromise to people who against Leopard/MBT acquisition programme to request Medium Tank from local companies in which right now still in development phase. I have giving article before if Indonesia looking some Marder Revolution armed with 105 mm cannon or 120 mm cannon in large numbers to attain the target number we needed for Medium Tank programme.


400 well that is more than good Man you seriously need to start focusing on Air Force now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

What kind of cruise missiles does Indonesia have or is planning to acquire?

Thanks.


----------



## Nike

Kaan said:


> What kind of cruise missiles does Indonesia have or is planning to acquire?
> 
> Thanks.



If we acquire Kilo class or Amur class in future as has been stated in several article, automatically we will looking for sub-launched Klub-K missile from Russia. The current inventory is just consist of AShM (like C-705, C-802, Exocet, Harpoon, and P-800 Onyx) and ground attack missile like Maverick, Kh-31P, Kh-29T and Kh-59ME.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

*TNI says no need for aircraft carrier *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Wed, May 21 2014, 6:28 AM







Indonesian Military (TNI) chief Gen. Moeldoko said the country had no intention of procuring an aircraft carrier to strengthen its primary defense system.

“An aircraft carrier is inappropriate for the Indonesian Military’s doctrine,” Moeldoko said as quoted by tempo.co on Monday.

He added that an aircraft carrier was unnecessary as the country had thousands of islands, from Aceh to Papua, that could accommodate the Air Force’s aircraft.

Navy chief of staff Adm. Marsetio explained that the Navy would act in accordance with Indonesia’s Green Water doctrine, which stipulates that its naval forces should not enter international waters. “Only countries with a Blue Water doctrine need aircraft carriers,” Marsetio said.

He said countries with a Blue Water doctrine tended to be aggressors that threatened other countries, adding that Indonesia was a peaceful country that considered its territorial sovereignty of paramount importance.

Rising tensions in Southeast Asian waters have underlined Indonesia’s Green Water policy, with Moeldoko explaining that the country would most likely adjust its personnel numbers in Natuna Islands, Riau Islands and at Datuk Cape in West Kalimantan.

Unlike Vietnam, the Philippines, Brunei Darussalam and Malaysia, which have become embroiled in sovereignty issues with China over the South China Sea, Indonesia has remained an observer.

“We will monitor the South China Sea to gauge developments from time to time,” Moeldoko said as quoted by tribunnews.com on Monday.

TNI says no need for aircraft carrier | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

MarveL said:


> *TNI says no need for aircraft carrier *
> The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Wed, May 21 2014, 6:28 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian Military (TNI) chief Gen. Moeldoko said the country had no intention of procuring an aircraft carrier to strengthen its primary defense system.
> 
> “An aircraft carrier is inappropriate for the Indonesian Military’s doctrine,” Moeldoko said as quoted by tempo.co on Monday.
> 
> He added that an aircraft carrier was unnecessary as the country had thousands of islands, from Aceh to Papua, that could accommodate the Air Force’s aircraft.
> 
> Navy chief of staff Adm. Marsetio explained that the Navy would act in accordance with Indonesia’s Green Water doctrine, which stipulates that its naval forces should not enter international waters. “Only countries with a Blue Water doctrine need aircraft carriers,” Marsetio said.
> 
> He said countries with a Blue Water doctrine tended to be aggressors that threatened other countries, adding that Indonesia was a peaceful country that considered its territorial sovereignty of paramount importance.
> 
> Rising tensions in Southeast Asian waters have underlined Indonesia’s Green Water policy, with Moeldoko explaining that the country would most likely adjust its personnel numbers in Natuna Islands, Riau Islands and at Datuk Cape in West Kalimantan.
> 
> Unlike Vietnam, the Philippines, Brunei Darussalam and Malaysia, which have become embroiled in sovereignty issues with China over the South China Sea, Indonesia has remained an observer.
> 
> “We will monitor the South China Sea to gauge developments from time to time,” Moeldoko said as quoted by tribunnews.com on Monday.
> 
> TNI says no need for aircraft carrier | The Jakarta Post


Air Craft carrier who even thought of it in first place instead of AC you should just buy more Frigates and Corvettes and Fighter Jets and if at most needed something produce some LPD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesian president to visit PHL*
By MICHAELA DEL CALLARMay 20, 2014 8:46pm 

Weeks before he steps down from office, Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono will be in the country for a two-day state visit aimed at *strengthening political, defense, security and trade* cooperation with the Philippines.

Yudhoyono’s visit came at a time when Manila and Jakarta have resolved a maritime dispute in the Philippines’ southern waters that overlap with Indonesia’s territorial boundary.

Upon the invitation of President Benigno Aquino III, Yudhoyono will be in the country from May 22 to 23 for his first ever state visit since he became Indonesia’s President for two consecutive terms in 2004 and 2009.

The Indonesian leader’s visit also coincides with his attendance to the World Economic Forum on East Asia (WEF-EA) that will be hosted by Manila on May 22.

In that forum, Yudhoyono will be conferred with the Global Statesmanship Award, and witness the official turn over to Indonesia of the hosting of the 24th WEF-EA in 2015.

At their bilateral meeting on May 23, Aquino and Yudhoyono will discuss matters of mutual concern, including political, defense and border, maritime, economic and socio-cultural cooperation, said Foreign Affairs spokesman Charles Jose on Tuesday.

Yudhoyono will also be conferred with the Order of Sikatuna with rank of Raja — the highest award conferred on individuals and heads of state — during the state dinner to be hosted in his honor.

Indonesia is among the Philippines’ major trading partners, ranking 13th in 2013, with a total trade of $ 3.512 billion. It also hosts nearly 10,000 Filipino workers and residents.

After 20 years of negotiations, the Philippines and Indonesia are set to sign an agreement on the delimitation of their overlapping boundaries in the Mindanao Sea and Celebes Sea.

“It will be signed the soonest possible time,” Jose told reporters at a press briefing.

The conclusion of the talks that began in 1994, is a testament to the two countries’ “friendship, patience, goodwill and commitment... to peacefully address maritime issues,” the Department of Foreign Affairs said.

The Philippines is also embroiled in long-running conflicts in another disputed body of water – the South China Sea – where it is locked in decades of territorial conflicts that involve China, Vietnam, Malaysia, Brunei and Taiwan.

China’s “indisputable” claim over nearly the entire waters has made it impossible for its smaller Asian neighbors with less military force to reach a settlement to the row that has sparked several military confrontations in the past.

Of all the claimants, the Philippines and Vietnam have the most number of confrontations with China.

Asked if the Philippines is open to bilateral talks with China and undertake negotiations similar to what it did with Indonesia, Jose said: “In the case of China, there’s no overlapping EEZ so there’s nothing to demarcate.”

“It’s very clear in the provisions of United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea where our EEZ starts and ends and where China’s EEZ starts and ends,” he added. —KBK, GMA News

Indonesian president to visit PHL | News | GMA News Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> Any shapes or concepts which came up I mean any conceptual pictures ?


*Turkey and Indonesia to develop medium tank*

Christopher F Foss, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
11 February 2014

An agreement to jointly develop a new medium tank was signed between the Indonesian and Turkish governments in Jakarta, Indonesia, on 6 February. Turkish company FNSS Savunma Sistemleri will work with local company PT Pindad to develop the tank for the Indonesian Army.

It is understood the new tank will be of a conventional design, fitted with a turret armed with a 105 mm rifled gun and 7.62 mm co-axial machine gun (MG) coupled to a computerised fire control system. For ease of deployment in Indonesia it is expected to have a combat weight of about 25 tonnes.

FNSS has extensive experience in the design, development, and production of wheeled and tracked armoured fighting vehicles (AFVs), with the latter including the Armoured Combat Vehicle (ACV) family of vehicles, which have been built in significant numbers for the home and export markets.

Source : Turkey and Indonesia to develop medium tank - IHS Jane's 360

Source from The Ministry of Defense :
PT Pindad and FNSS Turkey signed an agreement to develop a Medium Tank.
http://www.kemhan.go.id/kemhan/?pg=31&id=1316

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soryu

MarveL said:


> *TNI says no need for aircraft carrier *
> The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Wed, May 21 2014, 6:28 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian Military (TNI) chief Gen. Moeldoko said the country had no intention of procuring an aircraft carrier to strengthen its primary defense system.
> 
> “An aircraft carrier is inappropriate for the Indonesian Military’s doctrine,” Moeldoko said as quoted by tempo.co on Monday.
> 
> He added that an aircraft carrier was unnecessary as the country had thousands of islands, from Aceh to Papua, that could accommodate the Air Force’s aircraft.
> 
> Navy chief of staff Adm. Marsetio explained that the Navy would act in accordance with Indonesia’s Green Water doctrine, which stipulates that its naval forces should not enter international waters. “Only countries with a Blue Water doctrine need aircraft carriers,” Marsetio said.
> 
> He said countries with a Blue Water doctrine tended to be aggressors that threatened other countries, adding that Indonesia was a peaceful country that considered its territorial sovereignty of paramount importance.
> 
> Rising tensions in Southeast Asian waters have underlined Indonesia’s Green Water policy, with Moeldoko explaining that the country would most likely adjust its personnel numbers in Natuna Islands, Riau Islands and at Datuk Cape in West Kalimantan.
> 
> Unlike Vietnam, the Philippines, Brunei Darussalam and Malaysia, which have become embroiled in sovereignty issues with China over the South China Sea, Indonesia has remained an observer.
> 
> “We will monitor the South China Sea to gauge developments from time to time,” Moeldoko said as quoted by tribunnews.com on Monday.
> 
> TNI says no need for aircraft carrier | The Jakarta Post


He's right, LPD is enough for Indonesia operation ...
Vietnam should do the same, acquire some LPD ....



madokafc said:


> acquire


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*Navy probing M’sian border violation *
Yuliasri Perdani, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Wed, May 21 2014, 12:30 PM






The Navy is continuing investigations into the possibility that the installation by Malaysia of a light beacon on Tanjung Datuk Island is in violation of Indonesian sovereignty.

However, such investigations would have to take into account the unresolved issue of a 1970 bilateral treaty that the House of Representatives (DPR) did not ratify, an expert on international law has said.

Tanjung Datuk lies on the border between Paloh district in Sambas regency, West Kalimantan, and the Malaysian state of Sarawak. The area includes the sand ridge of Gosong Niger in the sea and Camar Wulan on the main island.

Navy chief of staff Adm. Marsetio confirmed to The Jakarta Post that the Pontianak Naval Base had received a report about the possible border violation from the Navigation District Office in Pontianak.

“We have sent a warship to the island, and today [Tuesday] we sent an aircraft to take aerial photographs of the area,” he said on the sidelines of a maritime leadership conference in Jakarta, on Tuesday.

The construction of the beacon on Tanjung Datuk follows a previous border spat with Malaysia over the Ambalat bloc in the Sulawesi Sea.

Marsetio explained that part of the reason why they were still gathering data was because each country had their own perception of the maritime borders. This made it unclear where exactly the border lay.

“[Our investigations] are not finished,” he said. The data will then be submitted to the Indonesian Military (TNI) chief Gen. Moeldoko and also to the Malaysian authorities.

Meanwhile, Navy chief spokesman Commodore Manahan Simorangkir confirmed on Tuesday that Malaysia had halted construction of the light beacon. “Our corvette reached the site and our officers asked them to halt the construction. On 19 May [Monday] at 6 p.m. they agreed to stop the work and go back to their side of the border,” he said in a telephone interview.

Separately, University of Indonesia (UI) international law expert Hikmahanto Juwana said that disagreements on the 1970 sea boundary treaty were at the root of the problem.

He told the Post that Malaysia assumed that the signing of the treaty meant that the borders were final. However, both the 1960 Presidential Letter 2826/HK/60 and Law No. 24/2000 on International Agreements stipulate that an international agreement must be ratified by the DPR to become valid.

“We still claim islands such as Tanjung Datuk because we assume that the treaty is not final because we have not ratified it,” he said.

Hikmahanto said that conflicting views on the subject existed within the government, making it difficult to decide on how to act next.

Spokesman for the Foreign Ministry, Michael Tene, said they were waiting for the TNI to finish verifying the information they received about the alleged violation before speaking to the Malaysian authorities.

“We cannot make contact with Malaysia yet without verifying the information,” he said. (fss)

Navy probing M’sian border violation | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Julian Rachman

Soryu said:


> He's right, LPD is enough for Indonesia operation ...
> Vietnam should do the same, acquire some LPD ....


yes,you right soryu,we have a marines, the most suited us for our current conditions and to accomodate the marines is LPD t think


----------



## Julian Rachman

Vietnam and Indonesia beefs up air force-air defence cooperation
PANO - Wednesday, May 21, 2014, 21:58 (GMT+7)
PANO – The effective implementation of agreed measures would contribute to boosting the air force-air defence cooperation between Vietnam and Indonesia.






_Senior Lieutenant General Do Ba Ty (R) presenting a souvenir to Indonesian Air Chief Marshal Inda Bagus Putu Dunia_
It was stated by Senior Lieutenant General Do Ba Ty, Deputy Minister of National Defence at the reception to Air Chief Marshal Inda Bagus Putu Dunia, Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Air Force who is leading a delegation to visit Vietnam.

At the meeting on May 20th at the Vietnamese Defence Ministry’s Headquarters, the visiting Air Chief Marshal informed the host of the outcome of the talk with Vietnamese Air Defence-Air Force Service, focusing on the closer cooperation in the time to come.

Appreciating highly the results of the talk, General Ty suggested tightening the cooperation through exchanging delegations at all levels, sharing information, experience on safe flights, equipment repair, and coordinating in search and rescue at sea and professional training.

General Ty also confirmed that leaders from the Ministry of National Defence, the General Staff of the Vietnam People’s Army would create favourable conditions for the two air forces to boost their cooperative 
en.qdnd.vn*/defence-cooperation/vietnam-and-indonesia-beefs-up-air-force-air-defence-cooperation/302786.html
=delete the * to go to the source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

MarveL said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Navy probing M’sian border violation *
> Yuliasri Perdani, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Wed, May 21 2014, 12:30 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Navy is continuing investigations into the possibility that the installation by Malaysia of a light beacon on Tanjung Datuk Island is in violation of Indonesian sovereignty.
> 
> However, such investigations would have to take into account the unresolved issue of a 1970 bilateral treaty that the House of Representatives (DPR) did not ratify, an expert on international law has said.
> 
> Tanjung Datuk lies on the border between Paloh district in Sambas regency, West Kalimantan, and the Malaysian state of Sarawak. The area includes the sand ridge of Gosong Niger in the sea and Camar Wulan on the main island.
> 
> Navy chief of staff Adm. Marsetio confirmed to The Jakarta Post that the Pontianak Naval Base had received a report about the possible border violation from the Navigation District Office in Pontianak.
> 
> “We have sent a warship to the island, and today [Tuesday] we sent an aircraft to take aerial photographs of the area,” he said on the sidelines of a maritime leadership conference in Jakarta, on Tuesday.
> 
> The construction of the beacon on Tanjung Datuk follows a previous border spat with Malaysia over the Ambalat bloc in the Sulawesi Sea.
> 
> Marsetio explained that part of the reason why they were still gathering data was because each country had their own perception of the maritime borders. This made it unclear where exactly the border lay.
> 
> “[Our investigations] are not finished,” he said. The data will then be submitted to the Indonesian Military (TNI) chief Gen. Moeldoko and also to the Malaysian authorities.
> 
> Meanwhile, Navy chief spokesman Commodore Manahan Simorangkir confirmed on Tuesday that Malaysia had halted construction of the light beacon. “Our corvette reached the site and our officers asked them to halt the construction. On 19 May [Monday] at 6 p.m. they agreed to stop the work and go back to their side of the border,” he said in a telephone interview.
> 
> Separately, University of Indonesia (UI) international law expert Hikmahanto Juwana said that disagreements on the 1970 sea boundary treaty were at the root of the problem.
> 
> He told the Post that Malaysia assumed that the signing of the treaty meant that the borders were final. However, both the 1960 Presidential Letter 2826/HK/60 and Law No. 24/2000 on International Agreements stipulate that an international agreement must be ratified by the DPR to become valid.
> 
> “We still claim islands such as Tanjung Datuk because we assume that the treaty is not final because we have not ratified it,” he said.
> 
> Hikmahanto said that conflicting views on the subject existed within the government, making it difficult to decide on how to act next.
> 
> Spokesman for the Foreign Ministry, Michael Tene, said they were waiting for the TNI to finish verifying the information they received about the alleged violation before speaking to the Malaysian authorities.
> 
> “We cannot make contact with Malaysia yet without verifying the information,” he said. (fss)
> 
> Navy probing M’sian border violation | The Jakarta Post




They have already left the area................


----------



## katarabhumi

*Rheinmetall to Supply the Indonesian Army With Leopard 2 Simulators*
_May 22, 2014_

Indonesia has awarded Rheinmetall with an order for state-of-the-art simulation technology for training tank crews. By 2015 Rheinmetall will have produced a driving simulator and gunnery simulator for training Indonesian Leopard 2 personnel. The order is worth several million euros.

The Leopard Gunnery Skills Trainer (LGST) and Driver Training Simulator (DTS) are specifically designed for training Leopard 2A4 tank crews, and will primarily be used for sharpening the gunnery and combat skills of commanders, gunners, loaders and drivers.

Rheinmetall’s ultramodern TacSi technology features prominently in these simulators. Furthermore, as a leading supplier of defence technology systems, the Group is able to draw on its unsurpassed knowledge of the Leopard 2 and longstanding competence in the field of simulation, now coupled with the advantages offered by serious gaming technologies. As a result, Rheinmetall simulation products combine the virtues of the game engine in regard to visualization with the high-quality training outcomes its simulators assure.

A further advantage of the Rheinmetall system: several simulators can be networked to enable tactical training at platoon and company level. In terms of design, the simulators just ordered by Indonesia are similar to systems that have already proven highly effective in day-to-day military training operations.

For example, in recent years Rheinmetall has supplied the Canadian armed forces with a total of 18 gunnery simulators and two driver training simulators for Leopard 2 tank crews. All of these systems have been up and running since March 2014. These two contracts underscore once again the global trust placed in Rheinmetall’s simulation technology and Leopard 2 expertise.

Rheinmetall to Supply the Indonesian Army With Leopard 2 Simulators - Display Central

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

katarabhumi said:


> *Rheinmetall to Supply the Indonesian Army With Leopard 2 Simulators*
> _May 22, 2014_
> 
> Rheinmetall to Supply the Indonesian Army With Leopard 2 Simulators - Display Central



x tepek gambo pakcik?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dayax

*Indonesian Champion Earn AASAM 2014*​




​
Indonesian contingent Return Becomes Champion shooter AASAM 2014Puckapunyal □ contingent Indonesia managed to become the overall champion in the Australian Army Competition Shooting Skills at Arms Meeting ( AASAM ) in 2014 with the acquisition of 32 gold medals , 15 silver medals and 20 bronze medals . In the arms race that year , the Army contingent overall winner by using several weapons production Pindad ( Persero ) .
In the shooting competition held on May 5 to 16 May 2014 in the Puckapunyal Military Area Victoria , Australia , the Indonesian contingent wearing several products produced by PT Pindad weapons ( Persero ) as an assault rifle SS2 - HB ( Heavy Barrel ) , Machine Gun SM - 2 , and SM - 3 , and G2 pistol Elite version . As with previous years , the Indonesian contingent to follow some material such as the material race individuals and teams , the number of rifles , pistols , automatic rifles ( SO ) and the combined material rifle and SO .In organizing AASAM 2014 , Indonesia had to face a team shot from 16 countries including Australia , Canada , France , Timor Leste , Brunei Darussalam , the United Kingdom, the U.S. Army , U.S. Navy , New Zealand , Singapore , Thailand , Japan , Philippines , Papua New Guinea , and Tonga . Good team performance and reliability of the shooters , supported by accurate weapons , making Indonesia outpacing rivals and become the overall champion , followed by Australia and Brunei in the second and third place . 


Indonesian Army soldier 1st Sergeant H. Herlansyah is the Champion Shot – International for 2014. He was chaired to the award ceremony by his team at this year's Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting. The award was presented by Regimental Sergeant Major – Army, Warrant Officer Dave Ashley.​​Indonesia managed to get a general title AASAM from 2008 to 2014 and of course , this is a matter of great pride for the nation . For PT Pindad ( Persero ) itself , this achievement is a proof that the weapons were manufactured have a good quality and high accuracy .


source: BUMN (pindad)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia rejects 'military solution' to sea disputes*
_*The South China Sea issue is a 'litmus test' for ASEAN, Indonesian Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa tells Rappler's Maria Ressa
*_





_'LITMUS TEST.' Indonesian Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa rejects a 'military solution' to the South China Sea issue. Screen grab from Rappler_

MANILA, Philippines – Indonesia rejected a “military solution” to South China Sea disputes incidentally as recent tensions between China and Vietnam have triggered aggression, including riots and the use of a water cannon.

In an interview with Rappler's Maria Ressa, Indonesian Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa also said the historic maritime deal between the Philippines and Indonesia, signed on Friday, May 23, provides a good example. (READ: Philippines, Indonesia seal historic maritime deal)

“We have to first of all recognize that there is no military solution to this issue. A military solution, whether use of force, threat of force, can only bring about a temporary solution or temporary gains to whoever feels that they have made gains,” Natalegawa said in an interview Thursday, May 22, on the sidelines of the World Economic Forum on East Asia.

“Because security is common goods,” he added. “It must be enjoyed by all. It cannot be at the expense of the other.” (Watch the full interview below)







Natalegawa explained: “That is why we have to promote peaceful settlement of disputes. It could be diplomacy, it could be negotiations, it could be legal processes. Anything as long as it is not the use of force. And I think our region must recognize that we've all been beneficiaries to the peace that we have long enjoyed.”

His statement came in the face of renewed tensions between China and Vietnam, after the rising superpower deployed an oil rig in the disputed South China Sea. (READ: Vietnam mulls 'legal actions' against China)

Vietnam said the Chinese ships protecting the deep-water drilling rig had used a water cannon to attack Vietnamese patrol vessels and repeatedly rammed them, injuring 6 people.

China, on the other hand, blamed Vietnam for encouraging the country's worst anti-Beijing riots in decades, in which one Chinese worker was killed.

*'Very strong message'*

The maritime boundary treaty signed on Friday provides – in the words of Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono – a “model” in border disputes.

Referring to the treaty that was 20 years in the making, Natalegawa said, “This is a very strong message to the rest of the region that it is not impossible to find a resolution to any overlapping territorial claims.”

He stressed the need for a “more positive momentum” in the region.





_HISTORIC DEAL. Indonesian Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa (left) and Philippine Foreign Secretary Albert del Rosario (right) finish signing a historic maritime deal between their countries. Behind them, Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono and Philippine President Benigno Aquino III witness the signing. Photo by Rey Baniquet/PCOO/Malacañang Photo Bureau_

“It's not a given that we are always in a state of a vicious cycle of tensions and mistrust. And Indonesia and the Philippines, working hand in hand, I think, can be part of that game-changing, momentum-building situation,” the Indonesian foreign minister said.

On the ties between ASEAN and China, Natalegawa said “we would like to develop a new type of international relations, where countries can unite not because of fear of another country.”

“We don't need a country to threaten, to bring us together.... When ASEAN comes together and unifies, it's not meant to be inimical to anyone. So China is a very strong, important partner to ASEAN, but it must actually deliver on the commitments,” he said.

*'Litmus test' for ASEAN
*
One of these commitments, he noted, is the Declaration on the Conduct of Parties in the South China Sea (DOC) that the Philippines, Indonesia, and China, among others, signed in 2002.

The non-binding DOC states: “The parties concerned undertake to resolve their territorial and jurisdictional disputes by peaceful means, without resorting to the threat or use of force, through friendly consultations and negotiations by sovereign states directly concerned, in accordance with universally recognized principles of international law, including the 1982 UN Convention on the Law of the Sea.”

Natalegawa aid, “It's a crossroads of a sort we are now facing, but all of us must contribute to overcoming those challenges and opportunities.”

The South China Sea issue, he said, is “a litmus test for ASEAN.”

Indonesia rejects 'military solution' to sea disputes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Dayax said:


> *Indonesian Champion Earn AASAM 2014*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



..................ALWAYS WIN SINCE 2008

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

I hope we will be launching our RX 550 rocket as soon as possible, based on recent LAPAN plan the schedule is in 2015




RX-550 rocket




RX-750 rocket (still a design I believe)





RPS-420 Conceptual Design Satellite Launcher Vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Photo bonus credit to mbah Suromenggolo di Kaskus.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

original article in Bahasa.
*

Indonesia-Russia Rocket Launch Cooperation *





_Russia, Indonesia, and Germany wanted to work together launched Polet, a two-level carrier rocket weighs 100 tons._

Rockets that are part of the Air Launch project *will be launched from Biak , Papua* . Deputy Minister of Economic Development of the Russian Federation stated Aleskey Likhachev currently coordinating base in Papua has been implemented and project finance negotiations underway . It was stated Likhachev during a visit to Jakarta in March , while leading Russian business delegation visit to ASEAN countries . According to Likhachev , Air Launch project implementation in Indonesia does not run too fast , but Russia hopes the project is important for both countries can be realized immediately . "

Do not rule out the scope of the project will involve greater cooperation between Russia and the ASEAN countries , " said Likhachev . Sergey Teselkin meeting in Jakarta . Polet not be launched from the surface of the earth , but from a height of ten kilometers above sea level . The rocket will be transported by Ruslan , the largest aircraft in the world , and then will be launched when the plane was airborne . It will reduce the cost of launching up to two times lower . Satellite launch will be conducted on the island of Biak , Papua , which is only two degrees angle from the equator .

With a rotation speed of 0.4 kilometers per second earth , the satellite into orbit delivery costs become cheaper , because the rotation of the earth itself that will propel the satellite into orbit . Air Launch Teleskin states can serve as an emergency response system . " Imagine when astronomers discovered an asteroid which come closer to the earth without warning , Air Launch ( if the infrastructure is already built and is armed with rockets ) may be the only system that can cope with the threat. This system would destroy the asteroid to pieces in about five days after the discovery , "said Teleskin In addition , the system offers a revolutionary Teleskin in this project .

Typically , before the launch of the satellite was brought into cosmodrome ( rocket launching station ) and maintained at all times , but do not rule out the possibility of leakage of technology . Meanwhile , Polet will be brought ( by plane ) to the client by using a rocket upper stage and the assembly is done under the full control of the client . Water Technology Launch is owned by the State Rocket Center ( PRN ) Russian Makeyev who have engaged in rocket armament market for 60 years , and decades of experience in the field of rocket technology from submarines .

Teleskin explained , proprietary technology PRN very useful in facilitating the launch of a rocket . " The rocket weighing 100 tonnes that jump out of planes , with a total weight of 400 tons , will make specific damage on the dynamics of flight . Air Launch launch a weight that makes the air easier than releasing bubbles in the hydrosphere , "said Teleskin . An - 124 Ruslan aircraft itself is designed to deploy a very heavy burden . Teleskin optimistic that this project is able to attract the attention of investors . " All the investors we met advised to conduct trials rocket launch . If we manage to do so , the investor will assess this project is different from the previous .

Observers experts from Russia , Europe , the U.S. and even predict many potential clients who will queue up to invest , " said Teleskin . This project has been submitted to the Russian government , but Teleskin worry reorganization Russian Space Agency Roskosmos leadership will hinder smooth project . " The decision has been received , but the new project should be carried out after the formation of the new structure of Roskosmos . So we still have to wait to make it happen . In order not to waste time in vain , we continue our work with partners from Indonesia and Germany . "Said Teleskin .





















Indonesia-Rusia Akan Kerja Sama Luncurkan Roket | RBTH Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Will Indonesia’s new president reshape its future strategic policy?*
21May 2014
By Ristian Atriandi Supriyanto


Print This Post






As Indonesia prepares for the presidential election in July, one of the big questions concerns defence and security: in particular, to what extent will Indonesia’s new president reshape Indonesia’s future strategic policy? Here, I’m not going to debate what ‘strategy’ or ‘strategic policy’ [PDF] is. Rather, I want to provide an answer to the question outlined above. Drawing fromKenneth Waltz’s theoretical analysis, I’ll explore those factors shaping Indonesian strategic thinking at the international, regional, national, sub-national (domestic), and individual (personal) levels.

At the international level, the big question is obviously where Indonesia stands in relation to the more intense geopolitical competition unfolding between China and the US—with China potentially drawing increased support from Russia and US allies supporting its rebalancing to Asia. While Washington has consistently said that its rebalancing strategy is anything but containment, China is increasingly sceptical about such claims. Caught in between, Indonesia seems to know better what it stands against than what it stands for.

For instance, Jakarta’s initial reaction to the announcement of the US Marines deployment in Darwin was revealing—suspicious at best and conspiratorial at worst. But it’s also worried that China might be bent on changing the status quo and undermining America’s stabilising presence in the region. While ‘hedging’ can aptly describe such an attitude, it seems at the moment Indonesia is more intent on dodging a critical strategic question that it must answer sooner rather than later.

In its hedging strategy [PDF], Jakarta puts a lot of diplomatic (and emotional) investment into ASEAN at the regional level. It sees the grouping as a cushion against the potentially bruising impact of major power competition. The ASEAN-centric architecture has evolved into three supra-regional institutions (the ASEAN Regional Forum, the East Asia Summit, and the ASEAN Defence Ministers’ Meeting Plus), each expected to tie the major powers into regional norms and institution-building efforts, and mitigate their predatory power-politics behaviours. The goal isn’t to avoid competition—some is inevitable—but to prevent competition sliding into conflict.

But, has that approach been successful? One measure of success is ASEAN’s unity andcentrality, with Indonesia at its bedrock. ASEAN has been the ‘cornerstone’ of Indonesia’s foreign policy and will remain so. But the importance Jakarta accords to ASEAN is nuanced from time to time. And the utility of ASEAN to further Indonesia’s regional interests has its limits, as demonstrated in the 2012 ASEAN Foreign Ministers Meeting. Moreover, ASEAN hasn’t really succeeded in diluting escalating major power rivalries in Asia. And Indonesia itself, well on its way to becoming a major power, might be surreptitiously engaged in a strategic competition that it has been trying to avoid.

A growing regional profile means little, however, if it doesn’t align with Indonesia’s national interests at the national level. The history of Indonesia’s use of force beyond its national borders from_Konfrontasi_ to East Timor has demonstrated that regionalism doesn’t trump nationalism and national interests. Growing concerns over its increasingly unstable strategic environment led Jakarta to come up with unilateral initiatives, such as the concept of dynamic equilibrium and theIndo-Pacific Treaty of Friendship and Cooperation [PDF]. At the heart of the matter are the South China Sea disputes. While those are largely confined to Indonesia’s far north, they’ve prodded Indonesia to become more diplomatically and militarily assertive.

Seen in this light, a critical question is whether Indonesia would abandon the non-alignment stanceas embodied in its free and active (_bebas aktif_) foreign policy. Growing competition between major powers could undermine Indonesia’s non-alignment stance. But being strictly non-aligned [PDF] wouldn’t be in Indonesia’s best interest either. Interestingly, _bebas aktif_ can be defined more loosely and flexibly. While a formal alliance is absolutely out of the question, anything short of it is possible. That allows Indonesia to build a set of bilateral defence and military relationships with partner countries that differ in both quantity and quality, as best suits Indonesia’s interests.

The manoeuvring room in constructing those relationships isn’t great, not least because it’s contingent upon factors at the sub-national or domestic level. In democracies, all politics, includinginternational politics, is domestic. Democracy allows more voices from within Indonesia to be heard, with nationalism and Islam being two dominant ones. As can be seen from Indonesia’s recent election campaigns, both are laden with anti-Western sentiment, which militates againstIndonesia’s becoming too close to the West. That factor is sometimes aggravated by intense bureaucratic politics and turf battles. The TNI and the Foreign and Defence Ministries harbourdifferent views on Indonesia’s strategic policy, which may or may not be bridged.

This is where the personal role of a ‘strategic’ individual, such as the President, can be important. It’s the responsibility of political leaders to lead domestic opinion and the bureaucracy in favour of what he or she thinks would be in the country’s best interest. While heads of state are certainly opinion-makers, they’re not necessarily opinion-leaders. The challenge of shaping and leading domestic opinion is greater in a democratic Indonesia than it was in New Order days. Strategically sensible policies might not always be accepted domestically.

Still, Indonesia’s strategic policy is one of the major challenges that await Indonesia’s next president. And that’s why the July presidential election matters—not only to Indonesians, but equally, to the region and beyond.

_Ristian Atriandi Supriyanto is an Indonesian visiting fellow at ASPI. Image courtesy of Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade.

Will Indonesia’s new president reshape its future strategic policy? | The Strategist_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Has Pakistan And Indonesia ever co-operated in military in purchasing weapons, Research and Development and Training in present past or in future maybe?


----------



## Nike

Umair Nawaz said:


> Has Pakistan And Indonesia ever co-operated in military in purchasing weapons, Research and Development and Training in present past or in future maybe?



In the past Indonesia and Pakistan has a close cooperation in Military sector. We had sending ten thousands of small arms and hundred tons of munition (including our stock of old BM-14 MLRS and RPG-2) to Afghanistan fighter via Pakistan armed forces and intelligent agencies back in the midst of Sovyet invasion of Aghan in 80's. In 65, in the midst of Indo-Pakistani war, Indonesia send a Naval Fleet Group trying to threaten India foothold in Andaman and Nicobar. And in recent times, we had some cooperation in military cooperation, but i think the level has been further degraded from the past because both countries has their own issues and playing ground. Indonesia is busy in ASEAN regional forum and Pasific Nations forum such as APEC (with member like South Korea, USA, Japan, Russia, PRC, Thailand, Vietnam, Philippine and so on), meanwhile Pakistani more inclined toward PRC and middle east countries like Saudi Arabia, Egypt, UAE and Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

madokafc said:


> In the past Indonesia and Pakistan has a close cooperation in Military sector. We had sending ten thousands of small arms and hundred tons of munition (including our stock of old BM-14 MLRS and RPG-2) to Afghanistan fighter via Pakistan armed forces and intelligent agencies back in the midst of Sovyet invasion of Aghan in 80's. In 65, in the midst of Indo-Pakistani war, Indonesia send a Naval Fleet Group trying to threaten India foothold in Andaman and Nicobar. And in recent times, we had some cooperation in military cooperation, but i think the level has been further degraded from the past because both countries has their own issues and playing ground. Indonesia is busy in ASEAN regional forum and Pasific Nations forum such as APEC (with member like South Korea, USA, Japan, Russia, PRC, Thailand, Vietnam, Philippine and so on), meanwhile Pakistani more inclined toward PRC and middle east countries like Saudi Arabia, Egypt, UAE and Turkey.


 And thats good isnt it? now a days nations r inclining more towards regional politics and its good to see indonesia also following that path and are more focused on it.
I have observed a tremendous good will b/w the people of two countries and we must work together on our mutual interests and strengthen our bond. We have a lot of cultural and moral similarities as both are big Muslim countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*RI-France Agrees to Build Propellant Factory*

One more good news for the domestic defense industry. ARC received the news, already signed MoU for the construction of the propellant plant between PT.Dahana with Roxel Eurenco of France. The announcement of cooperation itself will be announced by the Ministry of Defence in the very near future.





(Illustration, RHan launching, Photo: Kemhan)

In this cooperation, all parties agreed to build a propellant plant in Subang, West Java region. The factory covering an area of 50 ha will be built in the area of PT. Dahana and will take over 4 years of development. Hopefully, the first breaking ground national propellant plant will take place before the anniversary of the TNI on October the fifth.Products generated will be absorbed by the defense industry, particularly raw material for making bullets, rockets and missiles. 

Roxel propellant itself is a well-known producer of French origin. Almost all rockets and missiles made in Western Europe using artificial Roxel propellant. Among the Exocet family, Mistral, Rapier, until RBS-15 and others. Reportedly also, experienced Roxel Special Caliber Ammunition propellant supply for PT.Pindad





(Graphic: Roxel)

While Eurenco is a company which develops, manufactures and provides a variety of energetic materials for defense and commercial markets. Includes stuffing material for propellant and warhead cannons, anti-tank missiles and up. 

Independence efforts in the area of the propellant itself is one of the main programs in KKIP. Propellant industry is one of the strategic industries towards self-reliance in the field of rocket and Missile. So the future goals of rockets and national missile is now getting closer to reality.






Development of KF-X/IF-X Fighter Jets.
Creation of Submrines.
Building of Propellant Industry.
Development of National Rockets.
Development of National Missiles.
Development of National Radar.
Development of Medium Tank.
RI-Prancis Bangun Pabrik Propelan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *RI-France Agrees to Build Propellant Factory*
> 
> One more good news for the domestic defense industry. ARC received the news, already signed MoU for the construction of the propellant plant between PT.Dahana with Roxel Eurenco of France. The announcement of cooperation itself will be announced by the Ministry of Defence in the very near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Illustration, RHan launching, Photo: Kemhan)
> 
> In this cooperation, all parties agreed to build a propellant plant in Subang, West Java region. The factory covering an area of 50 ha will be built in the area of PT. Dahana and will take over 4 years of development. Hopefully, the first breaking ground national propellant plant will take place before the anniversary of the TNI on October the fifth.Products generated will be absorbed by the defense industry, particularly raw material for making bullets, rockets and missiles.
> 
> Roxel propellant itself is a well-known producer of French origin. Almost all rockets and missiles made in Western Europe using artificial Roxel propellant. Among the Exocet family, Mistral, Rapier, until RBS-15 and others. Reportedly also, experienced Roxel Special Caliber Ammunition propellant supply for PT.Pindad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Graphic: Roxel)
> 
> While Eurenco is a company which develops, manufactures and provides a variety of energetic materials for defense and commercial markets. Includes stuffing material for propellant and warhead cannons, anti-tank missiles and up.
> 
> Independence efforts in the area of the propellant itself is one of the main programs in KKIP. Propellant industry is one of the strategic industries towards self-reliance in the field of rocket and Missile. So the future goals of rockets and national missile is now getting closer to reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Development of KF-X/IF-X Fighter Jets.
> Creation of Submrines.
> Building of Propellant Industry.
> Development of National Rockets.
> Development of National Missiles.
> Development of National Radar.
> Development of Medium Tank.
> RI-Prancis Bangun Pabrik Propelan



It is huge............


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Previous news but confirming about our latest propellant production information 

*RI to focus on 7 weapon 
systems this year *

Novan Iman Santosa, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Wed, February 19 2014, 7:09 PM






Indonesia will focus on developing and producing seven weapon systems this year to modernize its arsenal and strengthen local defense industries to reduce the dependence on foreign suppliers.

*The systems are submarines, jet fighters, medium tanks, missiles, radars, propellants and communications devices, *said Defense Industry Policy Committee (KKIP) special staff for cooperation and institutional relations Silmy Karim on Wednesday.

Both the submarines and jet fighters are being developed as national programs with South Korea while the medium tank is being developed in cooperation with Turkish company FNSS Defense System.

While there is already missile cooperation with China, Silmy said the KKIP was still looking at partners for the local production of radar and communication devices.

*“We will soon have a propellant factory that is important if we want to develop our own ammunition, missiles and rockets,” he said, without revealing which country the cooperation was being held with. *(dhi)

RI to focus on 7 weapon systems this year | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> Previous news but confirming about our latest propellant production information
> *RI to focus on 7 weapon *
> *systems this year *
> 
> Novan Iman Santosa, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Wed, February 19 2014, 7:09 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia will focus on developing and producing seven weapon systems this year to modernize its arsenal and strengthen local defense industries to reduce the dependence on foreign suppliers.
> 
> *The systems are submarines, jet fighters, medium tanks, missiles, radars, propellants and communications devices, *said Defense Industry Policy Committee (KKIP) special staff for cooperation and institutional relations Silmy Karim on Wednesday.
> 
> Both the submarines and jet fighters are being developed as national programs with South Korea while the medium tank is being developed in cooperation with Turkish company FNSS Defense System.
> 
> While there is already missile cooperation with China, Silmy said the KKIP was still looking at partners for the local production of radar and communication devices.
> 
> *“We will soon have a propellant factory that is important if we want to develop our own ammunition, missiles and rockets,” he said, without revealing which country the cooperation was being held with. *(dhi)
> 
> RI to focus on 7 weapon systems this year | The Jakarta Post


I like first 5 Submarines Jet Fighters Medium Tanks and Missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

More Leo2 will came, heavy trucks to carries them starting to operational
















Jakarta -PT Dahana (Persero) dengan mitra asal Prancis akan membangun pabrik propelan di Subang, Jawa Barat Oktober tahun ini. Propelan merupakan bahan baku untuk pembuatan peluru, roket, peluru kendali hingga amunisi. 

Keberadaan pabrik ini akan memangkas 100% impor bahan baku amunisi hingga roket. Selama ini Indonesia masih tergantung produk propelan dari Belgia. Keberadaan pabrik ini bisa menghemat impor atau devisa dari pembelian propelan Rp 1 triliun per tahun.

"Penghematan bisa signifikan. Kita perkirakan dengan proyeksi kebutuhan itu kurang lebih Rp 1 triliun per tahun," kata Staf Ahli Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan (KKIP) Bedan Kerjasama dan Hubungan Antar Lembaga Silmy Karim saat press conference pembangunan pabrik propelan di Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta, Senin (26/5/2014).

Untuk pembangunan pabruk propelan ini, Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) bahan peledak, PT Dahana (Persero) menggandeng perusahaan produsen propelan asal Prancis, Eurenco dan Roxel. Total alokasi anggaran pendirian pabrik sebanyak 400 juta Euro untuk fase I.

Pada produksi tahap awal, Dahana mampu memproduksi nitrogliserin sebanyak 200 ton/tahun, spherical powder sebanyak 400 ton/tahun, propelan double base roket sebanyak 80 ton/tahun dan propelan komposit sebanyak 200 ton/tahun.

Untuk tahap awal, Dahana memproduksi 3 jenis propelan untuk kebutuhan amunisi, roket dan misil.

"Pabrik di Subang, itu milik fasilitas Dahana. Ada 3 jenis propelan akan diproduksi tahap awal yakni amunisi kaliber kecil, roket, dan peluru kendali," sebutnya.

Ide pembangunan pabrik sudah dimulai sejak 2010. Targetnya produksi perdana propelan bisa dilakukan mulai 2018.

Detik.com

in summary, Indonesian Government allocated 400 million Euros to build phase I propellant factory in Indonesia in cooperation with Roxel and Eurenco France. First production can be used at least in 2018. I hope we can adding and tripling the capacity production in near future

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarveL

*Two New Aircraft : CN 295s for TNI-AU *





With the arrival of two CN-295, the Air Force has received a total 7 aircraft (totally 9 ordered) (photo: Republika)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia is likely to acquire sophisticated submarine from France*

The discourse was raised during bilateral meeting of _“Indonesian-French Defense SMEs Bilateral Forum (First Edition)”_ organized by Indonesian DoD and The French Defense Procurement Agency (DGA). 
Representatives from prominent defense companies of France also attended the forum meeting, including Airbus Helicopters, DCNS, EADS, MBDA Missile Systems, and Thales.

Source news in Bahasa Indonesia :



> *Indonesia Berpeluang untuk Dapatkan Kapal Selam Canggih dari Perancis*
> 
> Jakarta, DMC – Pemerintah Indonesia dan Perancis dalam suatu forum bilateral “Indonesian-French Defense SMEs Bilateral Forum (First Edition)” membahas kemungkinan Indonesia untuk mendapatkan kapal selam dengan teknologi yang sangat canggih (sophisticated). Hari pertama forum bilateral, Rabu (21/5), diisi dengan seminar tentang “Peluang Kerjasama Industri Pertahanan Indonesia-Perancis dan pembahasan atau diskusi mengenai kapal selam litoral dalam waktu bersamaan (paralel)”.
> 
> Untuk itulah forum bilateral ini diselenggarakan untuk mengkaji dengan seksama segala kemungkinan teknologi kapal selam litoral ini dalam menutup celah pertahanan Indonesia yang berkaitan dengan peta dan kondisi perairan Indonesia. Apakah memang harus menggunakan kapal selam dalam menjaga laut dangkal atau cukup dengan sarana pertahanan yang lain?
> 
> Mengingat dua pertiga wilayah Indonesia adalah perairan, pengetahuan tentang hal-hal yang berhubungan dengan pemetaan laut adalah esensial. Bagaimana keadaan hidrografi, tingkat kedalaman, kuat dan arah arus setiap musim dan perubahannya harus dipelajari dengan seksama dalam konteks pertahanan.
> 
> Hal ini akam melahirkan operation requirement baik untuk laut dangkal dan laut dalam. Misalnya laut yang dangkal akan menuntut kelincahan atau manuver dari kapal selam untuk menghindari pemantauan atau deteksi dari udara sehingga timbullah kekhususan operasional. Oleh karena itu maka dalam menghitung postur kemampuan perang tidak hanya berdasarkan kekuatan an sich tetapi juga berdasarkan kemampuan dan gelar.
> 
> Sementara itu ketua delegasi Perancis Admiral (Navy) Jean Claudelle dalam kesempatan tersebut menyatakan bahwa Perancis merupakan salah satu negara di Eropa yang sangat mendukung industri pertahanan yang berdasarakan pada sistem pertahanan otonomi dan kedaulatan. Dalam 50 tahun terakhir ini bidang industri dan peralatan pertahanan serta persenjataan Perancis menjadi hal yang sangat penting.
> 
> Hal ini memberikan peluang bagi pemerintah Perancis dan industri pertahanannya kemampuan untuk mengembangkan peralatan dan semua spesifikasi operasionalnya seperti untuk angkatan laut, angkatan udara, helikopter, satelit, missile antar negara dan antar benua.
> 
> Seperti diketahui kekuatan persenjataan dan pertahanan Perancis saat ini tersebar di Afrika Selatan, Mali, Guinea dan benua Afrika secara otonom dengan mitra atau partner Perancis tanpa melibatkan kekuatan besar atau super power lainnya. Kemampuan ini menjadi suatu hal yang unik di benua Eropa. Diharapkan hal ini dapat menarik Indonesia sebagai partner Perancis yang menganggap kedaulatan wilayah sebagai sesuatu yang penting.
> 
> Seminar yang diselenggarakan Kemhan RI dan The French Defense Procurement Agency (DGA) diikuti oleh berbagai perusahaan yang bergerak di bidang industri pertahanan Perancis seperti Airbus Helicopters, DCNS, EADS, MBDA Missile Systems, Thales dan perusahaan terkemuka Perancis lainnya. Pada hari kedua rangkaian kegiatan, Kamis (22/5), delegasi peserta dari Perancis bertolak ke Bandung untuk mengunjungi PT Pindad dan PT Dirgantara Indonesia.
> 
> DEFENCE MEDIA CENTER



===

*Navy arrests undersea cable thieves*
_Mon, May 26 2014_

Toboali, Bangka (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Navy of Bangka Belitung Province has arrested five people for stealing undersea cables belonging to Telkom Company in the Sukadamai waters.

"We made the arrest on Friday, at 3:30 p.m. local time, after the supervisor of PT Trias Endi, who is a Telkom partner, reported the matter to the headquarter," Bangka Belitung Provincial Navy Base Commander Colonel Iwa Kartiwa noted here on Monday.

The officers have seized evidence, such as three cables and detained five people in the Toboali Navy Monitoring Post before they forwarded the case to the South Bangka Resort Police.

"We have seized three windings of cable that are around 600 meters in length. The initials of the perpetrators are RD, FR, RZ, KY, and UC," Iwa remarked.

The perpetrators were caught stealing the cables at a distance of 2 kilometers from the Sukadamai coast with precise geographical coordinates at 03.07.023 S-106.27.406 E.

"The suspects who work for an offshore tin mine admitted that they had committed the crime when their pontoon drifted out to sea, and the anchor got lodged on the cable," Iwa stated.

He further explained that they pulled the cable into the pontoon and cut it into three sections. 

Iwa noted that they were planning to sell the cables to a scrap collector.

The Navy arrested the perpetrators when they were conducting their activities, and the cable was on board the pontoon.

"I had rebuked the suspects. However, they were not heedful of the warnings. The Navy then arrived at the location and arrested them," Iwa stated.

Meanwhile, the Operation Staff Officer Mayor Oktaf Bayu Dirgantara along with Toboali Navy Post Commander Sasongko noted that the thieves were traced after receiving a report from Jakarta, which stated that the connection has been disconnected at a distance of 2 kilometers from the Sukadamai coast.

"We are still investigating the suspects. After we have completed the inspection of the suspects and evidence, we will hand them over to the police," he emphasized. (*)

Navy arrests undersea cable thieves - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

MarveL said:


> Two New Aircraft : CN 295s for TNI-AU


*
PTDI receive ToT for CN-295 aircraft from Airbus Military Spain

Monday, 19 Mei 2014

Jakarta , Airbus Military will deliver Transfer of Technology ( ToT) for the construction of the CN - 295 aircraft to PT DI to be built the aircraft in Bandung, West Java - Indonesia. The plane will be manufactured with ToT is the 8th of the 9 units ordered by the Ministry of Defence from Airbus Military. 

Furthermore, the Ministry of Defense would plan to buy seven more aircraft to get full squadron of CN-295. Previously 6 aircraft CN - 295 aircraft has arrived from Spain and the 7th will be coming soon.

This is expressed by the Minister of Defense Purnomo Yusgiantoro on Friday ( 16/5 ), while receiving the honor of the Spanish Ambassador to Indonesia HE Mr. Francisco Jose Viquera Niel at the Ministry of Defense 's office in Jakarta. What is important according to the Minister of Defence is in addition to getting ToT in the construction of the 8th and 9th aircraft in Bandung, PTDI is expected to provide a positive push for Indonesian economy.

The C - 295 is very suitable to Asian geographic region, therefore, the ability of PTDI to build this plane will be followed with interest in neighboring countries to order the aircraft.

To finalize the Transfer-of-Technology program, the Spanish Ambassador stressed the need for joint document on information exchange agreement. It was a mandatory requirement for the ToT because CN-295 aircraft development also involves several other Spanish defense industry outside of Airbus Military. Under the Transfer-of-Technology program, 50 engineers will come from Spain to work with the engineers at PTDI to build the C-295. 

http://www.kemhan.go.id/kemhan/?pg=73&id=1400
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Company profie of PTDI (Indonesian Aerospace Industry)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indonesian sniper at work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

*Indonesian Navy establishes new base, deploys near disputed lighthouse
*
Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Navy International
26 May 2014


The Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) will establish a new naval base at Tanjung Datu, West Kalimantan on Borneo Island.

Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) commander General Moeldoko told reporters on 26 May that construction of the base is being expedited in light of escalating tensions in the South China Sea and an emerging dispute with Malaysia over the construction of a lighthouse.

According to the TNI-AL, six Malaysian ships, including a Royal Malaysian Navy vessel, attempted to construct a lighthouse in disputed waters off the Kalimantan coast on 19 May. Malaysia halted construction works on 22 May after official protests were made by the Indonesian government.

"Besides, the situation in the South China Sea also has the potential to escalate and affect Indonesia," said Gen Moeldoko. "Either Natuna or Tanjung Datu will be most impacted should the situation deteriorate."

Gen Moeldoko told media that the proposed naval base will have an airstrip and host an infantry unit of the Indonesian Armed Forces. No details on the size of the unit or airstrip were given.

While the naval base is being established, the TNI-AL will deploy three vessels, the Kakap-class offshore patrol vessel KRI _Barakuda_ , Todak-class guided missile attack craft KRI _Lemadang_ and Kapitan Pattimura (Parchim I)-class corvette _Sutedi Senoputra_ to patrol the waters near Tanjung Datu as an interim measure.

News of the establishment comes on the back of a report by _IHS Jane's_ on 9 May on the upgrade of provincial naval base at Pontianak, also in West Kalimantan, to the status of a district naval base and paving the way for more naval assets in the area.

Indonesia is not a claimant party in ongoing territorial disputes in the South China Sea. However Beijing's unilaterally-declared 'nine-dashed-line' overlaps with Jakarta's claim to an exclusive economic zone in the Natuna Islands region.





A Todak-class guided missile attack craft similar to the one being deployed near Tanjung Datu as an interim measure. Source: TNI-AL


Source : Indonesian Navy establishes new base, deploys near disputed lighthouse - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian women in uniform servicing the country

Indonesian Policewomen involved in the UN mission in Southern Sudan are assigned in FPU (Formed Police Unit) as well as the Police Advisor. 
The Indonesian FPU (Formed Police Unit) in Sudah with a strength of one company along with FPU from other country are responsible for security and escort to UN humanitarian mission while the Police Adviser are individually distributed to all regions in Southern Sudan as instructor to train the local Sudanese Police.

Police Adjunct Commissioner (Captain) Jayanti Mandasari, Police Adviser and Sector Commander of Malakal City, Sudan.















2nd Police Adjunct Inspector (Warrant Officer) Nedrawaty, Police Adviser and Traffic Police Chief Instructor, South Sudan.













Other Pics of Indonesian Policewomen in Sudan
Police Adviser in humanitarian mission.









Indonesian police woman FPU member





Proud to serve the humanitarian mission in Southern Sudan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

PT PAL handover Fast Missile Craft KCR-60M to the Navy.

Got no picture yet. anybody?


*PT PAL Serahkan Kapal Cepat Rudal Ke TNI AL*
Peni Widarti - 28 Mei 2014, 05:41 WIB






SURABAYA — PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) kembali meluncurkan Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR) 60 meter yang kedua, sekaligus menyerahkan KCR-60 yang pertama kepada TNI Angkatan Laut, Rabu 28 Mei 2014.

Direktur Utama PAL Indonesia M Firmansyah Arifin mengatakan dua dari tiga kapal pesanan Kementerian Pertahanan tersebut dikerjakan dengan tepat waktu sesuai perencanaan.

"Setelah peluncuran ini, rencananya KCR-60 yang kedua akan diserahterimakan pada Juli 2014, sedangkan KCR-60 yang ketiga rencananya pada September 2014," katanya kepada Bisnis, Senin (26/5/2014).

Firmansyah mengatakan kapal berkapasitas 55 orang tersebut diproduksi untuk memenuhi kebutuhan persenjataan yang ada sesuai dengan Undang-Undang No.16 Tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan.

"Sebagai Negara Kepulauan, Indonesia punya 9 pintu melewati wilayah laut, untuk itu diperlukan kapal perang," ujarnya.

Dia menjelaskan KCR-60 pertama bernama KRI Sampari itu telah melalui proses pengujian dari para ahli dan teknisi sesuai standar yang dipersyaratkan. Pengukuhan penyerahan KCR-60 yang pertama ini diresmikan oleh Menteri Pertahanan Purnomo Yusgiantoro.

"Kami juga berencana mengikutkan kapal KCR ini dalam pameran ADAS 2014 a Defence Manila, di Filipina pada 16-18 Juli 2014. Melalui pameran, kami berharap ke depan ada order KCR lagi," imbuhnya.

Adapun KCR-60 meter memiliki fungsi sebagai kapal patroli dengan kemampuan melumpuhkan sasaran di atas permukaan laut maupun udara. Selain itu memiliki kemampuan dalam pengintaian, tugas-tugas SAR, amphibious raid, dan lawan infiltrasi. Kapal tersebut dirancang untuk bisa dipasangi senjata meriam hingga kaliber 57 mm di bagian depan kapal, dan pelucur rudal di bagian belakang kapal.

Dalam pengerjaan 3 proyek kapal perang senilai Rp375 miliar, PAL Indonesia konsisten menggunakan bahan baku dalam negeri sebanyak 35% sesuai regulasi pemerintah, sedangkan 65% impor dari Eropa dan Korea Selatan. Menurut Firmansyah, komponen impor seperti persenjataan, navigasi dan sensor belum dapat diperoleh dari dalam negeri sehingga masih memerlukan komponen asing.

"Perlahan kami terus mengarah dalam penggunaan komponen dalam negeri. Namun beberapa komponen lain sudah ada di sini bahkan pengerjaannya asli karya anak bangsa," tuturnya.

Hingga saat ini PAL Indonesia telah memproduksi 43 kapal patroli mulai berukuran 28 meter hingga 57 meter, serta kapal Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) 105. Saat ini, PAL Indonesia juga tengah menyiapkan fasilitas atau sarana pembangunan untuk pembuatan kapal selam

PT PAL Serahkan Kapal Cepat Rudal ke TNI AL | Jawa Timur – Bisnis.com



> *PT PAL handover Fast Missile Craft KCR-60M to the Navy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SURABAYA - PT PAL Indonesia ( Persero ) launched the Quick Ship Missile ( KCR ) 60 meters a second , KCR - 60 and presented first to the Navy , Wednesday, May 28, 2014 .PAL Indonesia president director Arifin M Firman said two of the three ships of the Ministry of Defence orders done in a timely manner according to plan ." After the launch , the plan KCR - 60 which both will be handed over in July 2014 , while the third KCR - 60 is planned in September 2014 , " he told Business Monday ( 05/26/2014 ) .Firman said vessel with a capacity of 55 persons were produced to meet the needs of existing weapons in accordance with Law No.16 of 2012 on the Defence Industry ." As an island countries , Indonesia has 9 doors past the sea area , it is necessary to warships , " he said .He explained KCR - 60 was first named KRI Sampari been through the testing process from experts and technicians according to the standard required . KCR - 60 inaugural delivery of the first was inaugurated by Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro ." We also plan KCR ship this quote in a 2014 exhibition ADAS Defence Manila , Philippines on 16-18 July 2014 . Through the exhibition , we look forward to future orders KCR no longer , " he added .The KCR - 60 meter has a function as a patrol boat with the ability to immobilize the target above the sea surface and the air . In addition it has the ability to reconnaissance , SAR duties , amphibious raid , and opponents infiltration . The ship is designed to be fitted to the weapon caliber 57 mm cannon in the front of the ship , and pelucur missile aft .The workmanship 3 projects worth Rp375 billion warship , PAL Indonesia consistent use of domestic raw materials as much as 35 % according to regulations of government , while 65 % of imports from Europe and South Korea . According to Firman , imported components such as weapons , navigation and sensor can not be obtained from within the country that still requires foreign components ." Slowly we continue to lead in the use of domestic components . Yet some other components are already here even process the original work of the nation , " he said .Until now PAL Indonesia has produced 43 patrol boats began measuring 28 meters by 57 meters , and ship Missile Destroyer Guard ( PKR ) 105 . Currently , PAL Indonesia is currently preparing the facilities or the construction of facilities for the manufacture of submarine


-



MeanwhileTribunnews got this KCR picture in their article

Hari ini, PT PAL Luncurkan Kapal Cepat Rudal - Tribunnews.com

Yahoonews

Hari ini, PT PAL Luncurkan Kapal Cepat Rudal - Yahoo News Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Indonesian women in uniform servicing the country
> 
> Indonesian Policewomen involved in the UN mission in Southern Sudan are assigned in FPU (Formed Police Unit) as well as the Police Advisor.
> The Indonesian FPU (Formed Police Unit) in Sudah with a strength of one company along with FPU from other country are responsible for security and escort to UN humanitarian mission while the Police Adviser are individually distributed to all regions in Southern Sudan as instructor to train the local Sudanese Police.
> 
> Police Adjunct Commissioner (Captain) Jayanti Mandasari, Police Adviser and Sector Commander of Malakal City, Sudan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd Police Adjunct Inspector (Warrant Officer) Nedrawaty, Police Adviser and Traffic Police Chief Instructor, South Sudan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other Pics of Indonesian Policewomen in Sudan
> Police Adviser in humanitarian mission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian police woman FPU member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proud to serve the humanitarian mission in Southern Sudan


Which Gun is carried by women in last picture and you are getting equipment more for Navy and less for Air Force and Army is also doing good so any plans to increase number of soldiers let say by 2025 What will be size of your Army and Navy and Air Force in terms of number of men and women ? @Indos @Reashot Xigwin @madokafc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> Which Gun is carried by women in last picture and you are getting equipment more for Navy and less for Air Force and Army is also doing good so any plans to increase number of soldiers let say by 2025 What will be size of your Army and Navy and Air Force in terms of number of men and women ?



Pindad's SS-2 variant.
I dont know for sure the exact type of the weapon but all i know the Police Mobile Brigade use one of the latest variant of SS-2 assault rifle.

By 2011 the number of Indonesian Army personnel is 328,000 while total of the Armed Forces (Include Air Forces and Navy) around 450,000 personnel.
Indonesian army divided in Battalion Level distributed to Territorial Military Command (Kodam) and 2 full division under Kostrad (Includes Airborne Brigades).
Indonesian Marine Corps numbered around 40,000 personel divided in 2 Marine Division (Pasmar 1 ad Pasmar 2).
Based on our strategic plan, the Kostrad (Strategic Reserve Command) will ad 1 more Division and the Marine Corps will also add 1 Marine Division (Pasmar 3). While the additional Marine Division will add about 15,000 personnel, the Kostrad new division will be filled with existing elements drawn from the existing Territorial Battalions. 

Right now there is still uncertain about the policy for menpower in Indonesian Army.
The Commander of Armed Forces, Gen. Moeldoko once stated that we are still need more men but the Defense Ministry also gives their own view which is reducing the numbers of our Armed Forces below 300,000 personnel with explanation that lesser numbers will be compensated with better quality or armaments and equipments, and also better remuneration and welfare to the soldiers.

Maybe other Indonesian members can give us more updated info about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Pindad's SS-2 variant.
> I dont know for sure the exact type of the weapon but all i know the Police Mobile Brigade use one of the latest variant of SS-2 assault rifle.
> 
> By 2011 the number of Indonesian Army personnel is 328,000 while total of the Armed Forces (Include Air Forces and Navy) around 450,000 personnel.
> Indonesian army divided in Battalion Level distributed to Territorial Military Command (Kodam) and 2 full division under Kostrad (Includes Airborne Brigades).
> Indonesian Marine Corps numbered around 40,000 personel divided in 2 Marine Division (Pasmar 1 ad Pasmar 2).
> Based on our strategic plan, the Kostrad (Strategic Reserve Command) will ad 1 more Division and the Marine Corps will also add 1 Marine Division (Pasmar 3). While the additional Marine Division will add about 15,000 personnel, the Kostrad new division will be filled with existing elements drawn from the existing Territorial Battalions.
> 
> Right now there is still uncertain about the policy for menpower in Indonesian Army.
> The Commander of Armed Forces, Gen. Moeldoko once stated that we are still need more men but the Defense Ministry also gives their own view which is reducing the numbers of our Armed Forces below 300,000 personnel with explanation that lesser numbers will be compensated with better quality or armaments and equipments, and also better remuneration and welfare to the soldiers.
> 
> Maybe other Indonesian members can give us more updated info about this.


Sorry Sir less than 300000 should not be an option Indonesia should have 400000 of Army at least and 60000 each Navy and Air Force that makes total of 520000 of total Armed Forces and should have around 200000 highly trained and equipped Para Military
and 40000 Marines are part of Navy right ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> Sorry Sir less than 300000 should not be an option Indonesia should have 400000 of Army at least and 60000 each Navy and Air Force that makes total of 520000 of total Armed Forces and should have around 200000 highly trained and equipped Para Military
> and 40000 Marines are part of Navy right ?


Totally agree with you brother, with more than 18,000 islands, our country needs both presence (Quantity) and mobility (Quality). Having a standing Armed Forces totaling around 500,000 personnel is the ideal numbers since Indonesia ranked 5th in the world and ranked 3rd in Asia in population (Behind China and India).

Yes, the marines are part of Navy.

Just for your Info, apart from the Armed Forces, we have around 450,000 police personnel include about 47,000 to 50,000 Police Mobile Brigade (Para-Military / heavy armed) police units specialized in fighting insurgency all across Indonesia as Rapid Deployment Forces (They have their own wheeled armored tactical vehicles). We also have 5 Detachment of GEGANA (Police Special Force / SWAT units) and about 500 members of Densus 88 unit (Special Detachment 88 - Anti Terror Unit) which is operated as intelligence-commando style unit specialized for hunting terrorist group such as the Jama'ah Islamiyah and other Al-Qaeda related terror group in Indonesia. This anti terror unit is heavily sponsored and armed-to-the-teeth by US and Australia.

So right now, the combined Armed Forces and Police Force in Indonesia is about 900,000 personnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Totally agree with you brother, with more than 18,000 islands, our country needs both presence (Quantity) and mobility (Quality). Having a standing Armed Forces totaling around 500,000 personnel is the ideal numbers since Indonesia ranked 5th in the world and ranked 3rd in Asia in population (Behind China and India).
> 
> Yes, the marines are part of Navy.
> 
> Just for your Info, apart from the Armed Forces, we have around 450,000 police personnel include about 47,000 to 50,000 Police Mobile Brigade (Para-Military / heavy armed) police units specialized in fighting insurgency all across Indonesia as Rapid Deployment Forces (They have their own wheeled armored tactical vehicles). We also have 5 Detachment of GEGANA (Police Special Force / SWAT units) and about 500 members of Densus 88 unit (Special Detachment 88 - Anti Terror Unit) which is operated as intelligence-commando style unit specialized for hunting terrorist group such as the Jama'ah Islamiyah and other Al-Qaeda related terror group in Indonesia. This anti terror unit is heavily sponsored and armed-to-the-teeth by US and Australia.
> 
> So right now, the combined Armed Forces and Police Force in Indonesia is about 900,000 personnel.


Sorry but you are 4th in population not 3rd the 3rd position is of USA which has population of 35000000


----------



## Nike

@Zarvan, for the army we are currently implement zero growth policy, and as @Jakartans@PkDef has said before, the army will be staying put their number in around 300.000 man, but what will make it difference this time is the army will add more firepower into the existing unit and reorganize them into more capable combat formation units.

Meanwhile the Navy and the Air Force will saw more rapid expansion either in the number of platforms to be acquired in near future and the term of manpower. Navy especially they need more man for Marine Corps and sailor for armada.

and adding what Jakartans has stated

Indonesia too has their own paramilitary units and organized militia in which has been trained by army unit, such as Menwa, Korps Lintas Masyarakat and so on and some of them got exercise with rifle and other weaponry. Their number is about half million strong.


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> @Zarvan, for the army we are currently implement zero growth policy, and as @Jakartans@PkDef has said before, the army will be staying put their number in around 300.000 man, but what will make it difference this time is the army will add more firepower into the existing unit and reorganize them into more capable combat formation units.
> 
> Meanwhile the Navy and the Air Force will saw more rapid expansion either in the number of platforms to be acquired in near future and the term of manpower. Navy especially they need more man for Marine Corps and sailor for armada.
> 
> and adding what Jakartans has stated
> 
> Indonesia too has their own paramilitary units and organized militia in which has been trained by army unit, such as Menwa, Korps Lintas Masyarakat and so on and some of them got exercise with rifle and other weaponry. Their number is about half million strong.


I am really sorry but its only Navy which is seeing Rapid Growth just like Bangladesh and the Area you have to cover you need to have around 400000 at least in Army alone


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> I am really sorry but its only Navy which is seeing Rapid Growth just like Bangladesh and the Area you have to cover you need to have around 400000 at least in Army alone





Unlike Bangladesh in which using their own Army as their main Strike Combatant unit, we are using our own Marine Corps, and our Marine corps number is quite large and still they keep expanding their number of forces and organizations. With 60.000 strong (we will forming around four Marine Division), and will be supported by some 800 armor in near future with more than 300 artillery pieces our Marines unit will be the largest in ASEAN and will be enough to handle any amphibious forces in the world except US Marine forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harkness

MarveL said:


> PT PAL handover Fast Missile Craft KCR-60M to the Navy.
> 
> Got no picture yet. anybody?
> 
> 
> *PT PAL Serahkan Kapal Cepat Rudal Ke TNI AL*
> Peni Widarti - 28 Mei 2014, 05:41 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SURABAYA — PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) kembali meluncurkan Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR) 60 meter yang kedua, sekaligus menyerahkan KCR-60 yang pertama kepada TNI Angkatan Laut, Rabu 28 Mei 2014.
> 
> Direktur Utama PAL Indonesia M Firmansyah Arifin mengatakan dua dari tiga kapal pesanan Kementerian Pertahanan tersebut dikerjakan dengan tepat waktu sesuai perencanaan.
> 
> "Setelah peluncuran ini, rencananya KCR-60 yang kedua akan diserahterimakan pada Juli 2014, sedangkan KCR-60 yang ketiga rencananya pada September 2014," katanya kepada Bisnis, Senin (26/5/2014).
> 
> Firmansyah mengatakan kapal berkapasitas 55 orang tersebut diproduksi untuk memenuhi kebutuhan persenjataan yang ada sesuai dengan Undang-Undang No.16 Tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan.
> 
> "Sebagai Negara Kepulauan, Indonesia punya 9 pintu melewati wilayah laut, untuk itu diperlukan kapal perang," ujarnya.
> 
> Dia menjelaskan KCR-60 pertama bernama KRI Sampari itu telah melalui proses pengujian dari para ahli dan teknisi sesuai standar yang dipersyaratkan. Pengukuhan penyerahan KCR-60 yang pertama ini diresmikan oleh Menteri Pertahanan Purnomo Yusgiantoro.
> 
> "Kami juga berencana mengikutkan kapal KCR ini dalam pameran ADAS 2014 a Defence Manila, di Filipina pada 16-18 Juli 2014. Melalui pameran, kami berharap ke depan ada order KCR lagi," imbuhnya.
> 
> Adapun KCR-60 meter memiliki fungsi sebagai kapal patroli dengan kemampuan melumpuhkan sasaran di atas permukaan laut maupun udara. Selain itu memiliki kemampuan dalam pengintaian, tugas-tugas SAR, amphibious raid, dan lawan infiltrasi. Kapal tersebut dirancang untuk bisa dipasangi senjata meriam hingga kaliber 57 mm di bagian depan kapal, dan pelucur rudal di bagian belakang kapal.
> 
> Dalam pengerjaan 3 proyek kapal perang senilai Rp375 miliar, PAL Indonesia konsisten menggunakan bahan baku dalam negeri sebanyak 35% sesuai regulasi pemerintah, sedangkan 65% impor dari Eropa dan Korea Selatan. Menurut Firmansyah, komponen impor seperti persenjataan, navigasi dan sensor belum dapat diperoleh dari dalam negeri sehingga masih memerlukan komponen asing.
> 
> "Perlahan kami terus mengarah dalam penggunaan komponen dalam negeri. Namun beberapa komponen lain sudah ada di sini bahkan pengerjaannya asli karya anak bangsa," tuturnya.
> 
> Hingga saat ini PAL Indonesia telah memproduksi 43 kapal patroli mulai berukuran 28 meter hingga 57 meter, serta kapal Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) 105. Saat ini, PAL Indonesia juga tengah menyiapkan fasilitas atau sarana pembangunan untuk pembuatan kapal selam





*KRI Sampari 628*







> Menhan Purnomo Yusgiantoro (kiri), salam komando dengan KSAL, Laksamana TNI Marsetio, usai peninjauan Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR) KRI Sampari-628, yang diserahkan di PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Surabaya, Rabu (28/5). (Antara/Eric Ireng)









> Menhan Purnomo Yusgiantoro (tengah), bersama KSAL, Laksamana TNI Marsetio (kanan), dan Dirut PT PAL Indonesia (Persero), M Firmansyah Arifin di PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Surabaya, Rabu (28/5).(Antara/Eric Ireng)









> Seorang pekerja berada tak jauh dari Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR) KRI Sampari-628, saat penyerahan di PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Surabaya, Rabu (28/5). (Antara/Eric Ireng)




*all photos credit to : Republikaonline*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

Harkness said:


> *KRI Sampari 628*
> 
> *all photos credit to : Republikaonline*



Armament KCR 60:

2 × C-705 SSM
1 × 57 mm Bofors 57mm
2 × 20 mm Denel Vektor G12

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Wahhab2701

MarveL said:


> PT PAL handover Fast Missile Craft KCR-60M to the Navy.
> 
> Got no picture yet. anybody?
> 
> 
> *PT PAL Serahkan Kapal Cepat Rudal Ke TNI AL*
> Peni Widarti - 28 Mei 2014, 05:41 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SURABAYA — PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) kembali meluncurkan Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR) 60 meter yang kedua, sekaligus menyerahkan KCR-60 yang pertama kepada TNI Angkatan Laut, Rabu 28 Mei 2014.
> 
> Direktur Utama PAL Indonesia M Firmansyah Arifin mengatakan dua dari tiga kapal pesanan Kementerian Pertahanan tersebut dikerjakan dengan tepat waktu sesuai perencanaan.
> 
> "Setelah peluncuran ini, rencananya KCR-60 yang kedua akan diserahterimakan pada Juli 2014, sedangkan KCR-60 yang ketiga rencananya pada September 2014," katanya kepada Bisnis, Senin (26/5/2014).
> 
> Firmansyah mengatakan kapal berkapasitas 55 orang tersebut diproduksi untuk memenuhi kebutuhan persenjataan yang ada sesuai dengan Undang-Undang No.16 Tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan.
> 
> "Sebagai Negara Kepulauan, Indonesia punya 9 pintu melewati wilayah laut, untuk itu diperlukan kapal perang," ujarnya.
> 
> Dia menjelaskan KCR-60 pertama bernama KRI Sampari itu telah melalui proses pengujian dari para ahli dan teknisi sesuai standar yang dipersyaratkan. Pengukuhan penyerahan KCR-60 yang pertama ini diresmikan oleh Menteri Pertahanan Purnomo Yusgiantoro.
> 
> "Kami juga berencana mengikutkan kapal KCR ini dalam pameran ADAS 2014 a Defence Manila, di Filipina pada 16-18 Juli 2014. Melalui pameran, kami berharap ke depan ada order KCR lagi," imbuhnya.
> 
> Adapun KCR-60 meter memiliki fungsi sebagai kapal patroli dengan kemampuan melumpuhkan sasaran di atas permukaan laut maupun udara. Selain itu memiliki kemampuan dalam pengintaian, tugas-tugas SAR, amphibious raid, dan lawan infiltrasi. Kapal tersebut dirancang untuk bisa dipasangi senjata meriam hingga kaliber 57 mm di bagian depan kapal, dan pelucur rudal di bagian belakang kapal.
> 
> Dalam pengerjaan 3 proyek kapal perang senilai Rp375 miliar, PAL Indonesia konsisten menggunakan bahan baku dalam negeri sebanyak 35% sesuai regulasi pemerintah, sedangkan 65% impor dari Eropa dan Korea Selatan. Menurut Firmansyah, komponen impor seperti persenjataan, navigasi dan sensor belum dapat diperoleh dari dalam negeri sehingga masih memerlukan komponen asing.
> 
> "Perlahan kami terus mengarah dalam penggunaan komponen dalam negeri. Namun beberapa komponen lain sudah ada di sini bahkan pengerjaannya asli karya anak bangsa," tuturnya.
> 
> Hingga saat ini PAL Indonesia telah memproduksi 43 kapal patroli mulai berukuran 28 meter hingga 57 meter, serta kapal Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) 105. Saat ini, PAL Indonesia juga tengah menyiapkan fasilitas atau sarana pembangunan untuk pembuatan kapal selam
> 
> PT PAL Serahkan Kapal Cepat Rudal ke TNI AL | Jawa Timur – Bisnis.com
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> MeanwhileTribunnews got this KCR picture in their article
> 
> Hari ini, PT PAL Luncurkan Kapal Cepat Rudal - Tribunnews.com
> 
> Yahoonews
> 
> Hari ini, PT PAL Luncurkan Kapal Cepat Rudal - Yahoo News Indonesia


 Hmmmm...the article said that the missile boat will have some kind of air defense capability. I am wondering what weapon will be used for that purpose, SAM?. Yahoo and Tribunnews are unbelievable, they could have been better in their reporting.


----------



## Harkness

MarveL said:


> Armament KCR 60:
> 
> *2 × C-705 SSM*
> 1 × 57 mm Bofors 57mm
> 2 × 20 mm Denel Vektor G12



only 2 AShM? i found something interesting on this article



> Wednesday, 28 May, 2014 | 16:14 WIB
> Indonesia Completes 60M Fast Missile Craft
> 
> *TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - PT PAL Indonesia has completed a primary weaponry defense system project, 60 Meter Fast Missile Craft, for the Indonesian Navy. The boat is called KRI Sampari-628.
> 
> "The craft is to reinforce the Navy to secure Indonesian sea territories," Indonesian defense minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said on Wednesday, May 28, 2014.
> 
> "In addition to KRI Sampari-628, PT PAL is also working on to other units, KRI Tombak-629 and KRI Halasan-630, which are to be completed in July and September 2014."
> 
> *Every unit is armed with canons and two C705 and C802 missiles with 140-kilometer range. Purnomo believed that the crafts are sophisticated and reliable for maritime operations.*
> 
> PAL Indonesia's chairman Firmansyah Arifin said KRI Sampari-628 has undergone series of sea trials. Based on the tests, the craft has met the required standards.
> 
> "The last one was Commodore Inspection on May 27. All basic functions are running properly," Firmansyah said.
> 
> The Indonesian Navy chief of staff Admirral Marsetio said the craft is equal to American-made offshore petro vessel type. The project for the three crafts costs about US$31.25 million.
> 
> 
> 
> *DIANANTA P. SUMEDI*



so each vessel will be carrying 2 different type of AShM? 

btw another pics of KRI Sampari - 628







> Personel TNI AL berbaris saat peninjauan Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR) KRI Sampari-628 oleh Menteri Pertahanan Purnomo Yusgiantoro dan KSAL Laksamana TNI Marsetio di sela acara serah terima di PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Rabu (28/05/2014)..










> Menteri Pertahanan Purnomo Yusgiantoro (kiri) bersama KSAL Laksamana TNI Marsetio melakukan salam komando seusai peninjauan Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR) KRI Sampari-628.










> KRI Sampari-628, satu dari tiga KCR-60M pesanan TNI AL diserahkan PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) kepada Kementerian Pertahanan sebagai langkah modernisasi dan memenuhi kebutuhan persenjataan yang ada, serta untuk kemandirian pemenuhan alutsista.




*the site says this pic below is KRI Sampari 628 but the hull number on the ship is 629. so i think this is the second ship of KCR60 class - KRI Tombak 629*






*all photos credit to : SindoNews Photo*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> Sorry but you are 4th in population not 3rd the 3rd position is of USA which has population of 35000000


I made a mistake, Indonesia ranked 4th in the World (China, India and US) but i am correct to say that in Asia, Indonesia ranked 3rd (Below China and India).

As @madokafc said, we try to adopt zero growth policy in military menpower to have better quality armed forces as standing army at any time.
Of course in my opinion 300,000 is not good number if we are talk about presence in our 18,000 islands.
But if our government is committed to develop our Para-Military resources effectively, i think we can get the ideal condition.
In other part, we are focusing in recruiting more police officers especially police women since our leaders are committed to build a democratic country with strong law enforcement elements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Wahhab2701 said:


> Hmmmm...the article said that the missile boat will have some kind of air defense capability. I am wondering what weapon will be used for that purpose, SAM?. Yahoo and Tribunnews are unbelievable, they could have been better in their reporting.



Potentially just AK-630 CIWS just like our two KCR 40.....

I like CIWS that also has missile on it though  

Russian is a good choice to avoid any future embargo

They don't have specialized reporter on defense I believe


----------



## Wahhab2701

Indos said:


> Potentially just AK-630 CIWS just like our two KCR 40.....
> 
> I like CIWS that also has missile on it though
> 
> They don't have specialized reporter on defense I believe


 So what is the purpose of having these bigger missile boat? I mean what advantages these KCR-60 could give that our smaller KCR-40 can't? any info bro?


----------



## Indos

Wahhab2701 said:


> So what is the purpose of having these bigger missile boat? I mean what advantages these KCR-60 could give that our smaller KCR-40 can't? any info bro?



Bigger platform can equip bigger and heavier weapon, better choice for future upgrade I think.

Beside that, PT PAL has many experience producing 57 M long patrol ship before. KCR-40 is produced by private company, not PAL. Smaller ship is more stealthy tough, actually it is difficult to detect small ship on sea, wave can make the ship difficult to be seen by radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wahhab2701

Indos said:


> Bigger platform can equip bigger and heavier weapon, better choice for future upgrade I think.
> 
> Beside that, PT PAL has many experience producing 57 M long patrol ship before. KCR-40 is produced by private company, not PAL. Smaller ship is more stealthy tough, actually it is difficult to detect small ship on sea, wave can make the ship difficult to be seen by radar.


 I see. Thanks bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia plans to open maintenance centre for Russia-made helicopters*
World
May 28, 9:11 UTC+4 
Helicopters will be used by several Indonesian agencies and companies, including the National Agency of Emergency Situations





© ITAR-TASS





Russia to complete delivery of 48 Mi-171 helicopters to China in summer 2014 
BANGKOK, May 28./ITAR-TASS/. Indonesia, a country in Southeast Asia, plans to open a maintenance centre to service Russia-made helicopters. Four civil helicopters Mil Mi-171 were delivered to Indonesia in early May, the Russian embassy in that country told ITAR-TASS on Wednesday.
Helicopters will be used by several Indonesian agencies and companies, including the National Agency of Emergency Situations. “Creation of a maintenance centre to service this type of Russian aircrafts is on agenda. Its delivery is planned to enlarge to Indonesia,” the Russian diplomatic mission noted.

Meanwhile, supplies of one more type of Russian machinery began to Indonesia in early May. Four trucks KAMAZ were delivered to the country on the order from Indonesian company Tehnika Ina to pass certification. Certification of Russian vehicles is expected to be finalized in September.

“Russia hopes for further successful implementation of joint projects with Indonesian partners on a broad range of trends, including construction of a road infrastructure, reprocessing of mineral resources, civil aviation and others,” the Russian embassy noted.

ITAR-TASS: World - Indonesia plans to open maintenance centre for Russia-made helicopters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Latgab or Joint Exercise 2014 pictures update

Inspection of Army Kostrad Units mainly Paratroopers by Lodewijk F. Paulus (made me remember his parents must be fans of the late Paulus from NAZI Germany hehehe)










Marines Corps in Surabaya











credit to Kenyot10 at Kaskus.co.id


----------



## MarveL

*LIPI to deploy special ships for deep-sea research*


Ambon, Maluku (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Institute of Science (LIPI) will use research vessels equipped with multibeam echosounders capable of reaching a depth of six thousand meters for exploring the eastern Indonesian waters.

The research vessels also had oceanographic technologies to measure temperature, salinity, and chemical parameters at a minimal depth of five thousand meters, Augy Syagalaitua, the head of LIPIs Ambon Marine Biota Conservation Office, noted here on Wednesday.

The price of one well-equipped research vessel is about Rp250 billion, he remarked.

Long-range research cruises were needed because many Exclusive Economic Zone (ZEE) locations were not yet studied or explored, he added.

"We will also prepare the necessary human resources for the ZEE research for the next 10 to 20 years," he affirmed.

LIPI Chairman Lukman Hakim earlier stated that his institute needed more research vessels for sophisticated deep-sea research, following the status upgrade of the Ambon Marine Biota Conservation Office to LIPIs Deep-sea Research Center.

Indonesia needed to build research vessels of international standards, he reiterated.

According to Chairman of the LIPIs Oceanographic Research Center Zainal Arifin, such sophisticated research vessels should be available within the next five years.

Currently, LIPI has two modern research vessels: Baruna Jaya VII built by the Indonesian ship building manufacturer, PT PAL and Baruna Jaya VIII made in Norway.

LIPI to deploy special ships for deep-sea research - ANTARA News

Indonesia Gears Up For Research In Unexplored Deep Sea - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*China’s Advance Spurs Indonesian Military Shift: Southeast Asia*
By Berni Moestafa and Sharon Chen
May 29, 2014 12:00 AM GMT+0700





_Photographer: Ardiles Rante/Bloomberg.
Indonesian navy commandos guard a beach in Nusa Dua, Bali, Indonesia during an economic summit._

China’s intensifying move to assert claims over the South China Sea has given fresh impetus to a military buildup in Indonesia that will see its forces deployed with greater focus on external risks.

After years of concentrating on separatist threats across an archipelago long enough to stretch from New York to Alaska, Indonesia plans to deploy attack helicopters to its islands at the southern end of the South China Sea and expand its naval power. The front-runner for July’s presidential election, Joko Widodo, aims to boost defense spending to 1.5 percent as a share of the economy, which is Southeast Asia’s largest.

The strategy shift comes as China escalates disputes with the Philippines and Vietnam, fellow members of the Association of Southeast Asean Nations. China’s standoff with Vietnam over an oil rig this month followed its 2012 success in taking control of the Scarborough Shoal from the Philippines.

“The focus in defense spending is moving to dealing with external threats,” said Tim Huxley, executive director of the International Institute for Strategic Studies in Singapore. “There is a concern from an Indonesian perspective that the South China Sea should not become a Chinese lake and that freedom of shipping should be maintained.” That is influencing Indonesia’s defense spending and procurement, he said.

The military is about 40 percent of the way to developing a minimum-essential force, or MEF, by 2029, to guard its territory as it adds tanks, submarines, helicopters and jet fighters to its arsenal, Deputy Defense Minister Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin said in an interview in Jakarta. Under the MEF, the government is seeking to acquire 274 Navy ships, 10 fighter squadrons and 12 new diesel-electric submarines.

“We’re part of maintaining regional stability and peace and to maintain that we must certainly have powers that support that regional strength,” Sjamsoeddin said.
*
China’s Map*

Indonesia has sought to stay out of its neighbors’ spats with China over the South China Sea, and is not an official claimant to areas in dispute. But in recent months it has said that China’s interpretation of its nine dash-line map -- the basis for its territorial claims -- is seeping into Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone.

Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa said in an interview in April that he wanted an explanation of China’s map and asked the United Nations to help obtain clarity.

Commodore Fahru Zaini, assistant deputy to the chief security minister for defense strategic doctrine, said in March that China’s map included an “arbitrary claim” to waters off the Natuna Islands in the Indonesian province of Riau. “This dispute will have a large impact on the security of Natuna waters,” he said, according to Antara News.

*17,000 Islands
*
Indonesia has some 17,000 islands to police, stretched across 5,300 kilometers (3,293 miles) from east to west. The Malacca Strait that Indonesia shares with Malaysia is a key shipping lane that links the economies of countries such as India, China and Japan.

“It’s the largest country in Southeast Asia and they want to play what they think is a corresponding role,” Richard Bitzinger, senior fellow at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies in Singapore, said. “You’re not going to get that unless you develop a sizable, modern military, because at this point the military is pretty small potatoes.”

Military spending increased to 81.96 trillion rupiah ($7.1 billion) in 2013 from 72.94 trillion rupiah in 2012, according to the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute.

*‘Balanced Force’*

China’s defense budget will rise 12.2 percent this year to 808.2 billion yuan ($129 billion). President Xi Jinping has made a navy with longer reach a priority to boost China’s claims in the South China Sea and East China Sea.

Despite being a maritime country, Indonesia seeks to build a “balanced force” between the army, the navy and the air force, Sjamsoeddin said in the March interview, as “eventually all battles end on land.” Indonesia, which is also spending on tanks, faced decades of internal discord in East Timor, an independent nation since 2002.

Indonesia isn’t in an arms race and spends less than 1 percent of gross domestic product on defense, compared with 3 percent to 4 percent among other Asean nations, Sjamsoeddin said. If countries in the region have heavy tanks then Indonesia should have heavy tanks, said Sjamsoeddin, 61, adding some military equipment in use is older than he is.

*Natuna Islands*

Indonesia will deploy four Boeing Apache attack helicopters to the Natuna Islands, IHS Jane’s reported on its website in March, citing General Budiman, the army’s chief of staff, as a pre-emptive measure against instability in the South China Sea.

With China more assertive in the southern part of the South China Sea, “the Indonesian armed forces are strengthening their military presence on the Natuna Islands, and that includes preparing facilities on the Natuna Islands to accommodate jet fighters,” said Ian Storey, senior fellow at the Institute of Southeast Asian Studies in Singapore.

How far Indonesia pushes back against China may depend on the presidential election, with neither candidate detailing foreign policy goals so far. Widodo, who will face off against a former general, Prabowo Subianto, pledged to boost defense spending to 1.5 percent of GDP within five years, according to his policy paper. Spending is now 0.9 percent of GDP, according to Sipri.

“There seems to be a commitment to increasing defense spending, increasing Indonesia’s overall military strength, more in accordance to what they see is a normal, large power in the region,” Bitzinger said. “They’re increasingly interested too in being able to be a modern military, to project power.”

China’s Advance Spurs Indonesian Military Shift: Southeast Asia - Bloomberg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Inspection of Army Kostrad Units mainly Paratroopers by Lodewijk F. Paulus (made me remember his parents must be fans of the late Paulus from NAZI Germany hehehe)


Even his parents cannot chose that name because Paulus is family name from Minahasa, North Sulawesi.


----------



## Zarvan

*China’s Advance Spurs Indonesian Military Shift: Southeast Asia*
By Berni Moestafa and Sharon Chen
May 29, 2014 12:00 AM GMT+0700





_Photographer: Ardiles Rante/Bloomberg.
Indonesian navy commandos guard a beach in Nusa Dua, Bali, Indonesia during an economic summit._

China’s intensifying move to assert claims over the South China Sea has given fresh impetus to a military buildup in Indonesia that will see its forces deployed with greater focus on external risks.

After years of concentrating on separatist threats across an archipelago long enough to stretch from New York to Alaska, Indonesia plans to deploy attack helicopters to its islands at the southern end of the South China Sea and expand its naval power. The front-runner for July’s presidential election, Joko Widodo, aims to boost defense spending to 1.5 percent as a share of the economy, which is Southeast Asia’s largest.

The strategy shift comes as China escalates disputes with the Philippines and Vietnam, fellow members of the Association of Southeast Asean Nations. China’s standoff with Vietnam over an oil rig this month followed its 2012 success in taking control of the Scarborough Shoal from the Philippines.

“The focus in defense spending is moving to dealing with external threats,” said Tim Huxley, executive director of the International Institute for Strategic Studies in Singapore. “There is a concern from an Indonesian perspective that the South China Sea should not become a Chinese lake and that freedom of shipping should be maintained.” That is influencing Indonesia’s defense spending and procurement, he said.

The military is about 40 percent of the way to developing a minimum-essential force, or MEF, by 2029, to guard its territory as it adds tanks, submarines, helicopters and jet fighters to its arsenal, Deputy Defense Minister Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin said in an interview in Jakarta. Under the MEF, the government is seeking to acquire 274 Navy ships, 10 fighter squadrons and 12 new diesel-electric submarines.

“We’re part of maintaining regional stability and peace and to maintain that we must certainly have powers that support that regional strength,” Sjamsoeddin said.
*China’s Map*

Indonesia has sought to stay out of its neighbors’ spats with China over the South China Sea, and is not an official claimant to areas in dispute. But in recent months it has said that China’s interpretation of its nine dash-line map -- the basis for its territorial claims -- is seeping into Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone.

Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa said in an interview in April that he wanted an explanation of China’s map and asked the United Nations to help obtain clarity.

Commodore Fahru Zaini, assistant deputy to the chief security minister for defense strategic doctrine, said in March that China’s map included an “arbitrary claim” to waters off the Natuna Islands in the Indonesian province of Riau. “This dispute will have a large impact on the security of Natuna waters,” he said, according to Antara News.

*17,000 Islands
*
Indonesia has some 17,000 islands to police, stretched across 5,300 kilometers (3,293 miles) from east to west. The Malacca Strait that Indonesia shares with Malaysia is a key shipping lane that links the economies of countries such as India, China and Japan.

“It’s the largest country in Southeast Asia and they want to play what they think is a corresponding role,” Richard Bitzinger, senior fellow at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies in Singapore, said. “You’re not going to get that unless you develop a sizable, modern military, because at this point the military is pretty small potatoes.”

Military spending increased to 81.96 trillion rupiah ($7.1 billion) in 2013 from 72.94 trillion rupiah in 2012, according to the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute.

*‘Balanced Force’*

China’s defense budget will rise 12.2 percent this year to 808.2 billion yuan ($129 billion). President Xi Jinping has made a navy with longer reach a priority to boost China’s claims in the South China Sea and East China Sea.

Despite being a maritime country, Indonesia seeks to build a “balanced force” between the army, the navy and the air force, Sjamsoeddin said in the March interview, as “eventually all battles end on land.” Indonesia, which is also spending on tanks, faced decades of internal discord in East Timor, an independent nation since 2002.

Indonesia isn’t in an arms race and spends less than 1 percent of gross domestic product on defense, compared with 3 percent to 4 percent among other Asean nations, Sjamsoeddin said. If countries in the region have heavy tanks then Indonesia should have heavy tanks, said Sjamsoeddin, 61, adding some military equipment in use is older than he is.

*Natuna Islands*

Indonesia will deploy four Boeing Apache attack helicopters to the Natuna Islands, IHS Jane’s reported on its website in March, citing General Budiman, the army’s chief of staff, as a pre-emptive measure against instability in the South China Sea.

With China more assertive in the southern part of the South China Sea, “the Indonesian armed forces are strengthening their military presence on the Natuna Islands, and that includes preparing facilities on the Natuna Islands to accommodate jet fighters,” said Ian Storey, senior fellow at the Institute of Southeast Asian Studies in Singapore.

How far Indonesia pushes back against China may depend on the presidential election, with neither candidate detailing foreign policy goals so far. Widodo, who will face off against a former general, Prabowo Subianto, pledged to boost defense spending to 1.5 percent of GDP within five years, according to his policy paper. Spending is now 0.9 percent of GDP, according to Sipri.

“There seems to be a commitment to increasing defense spending, increasing Indonesia’s overall military strength, more in accordance to what they see is a normal, large power in the region,” Bitzinger said. “They’re increasingly interested too in being able to be a modern military, to project power.”

China’s Advance Spurs Indonesian Military Shift: Southeast Asia - Bloomberg[/quote]
*Your defense budget is only 1.29 Billion dollars man that sucks we with really bad economy have around 7 Billion dollars defense budget*


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> o 81.96 trillion rupiah ($7.1 billion) in 2013 from 72.94 trillion rupiah in 2012, according to the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute.



from where your number is coming from?


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> from where your number is coming from?


I read it above sorry man with 7.1 Billion dollars you should have an Air force of around 180 4th Generation Fighter Jets at least


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Video footage from 330th "Kujang" Airborne Battalion conducting battalion level paratroops jump training





Battalion profile video : Mechanized Battalion 202 "Tajimalela"





Battalion profile video : Mechanized Battalion 201 "Jaya Yudha"





Battalion profile video : 900th Infantry Battalion "Raiders" Bali
Yonif 900 Raider [director's cut] [trailer] - YouTube

BAE Hawk Squadron Marshalling Video "Dayak Tribe Style"
BAE Hawk Marshalling Indonesian Air Force - TNI AU .mp4 - YouTube

BAE Hawk Squadron Marshalling Video "Funny Dance"
BAE Hawk Marshalling Indonesian Air Force-TNI AU part 2.mp4 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

The threat that we should deal currently is any multinationals company who can steal our money and energy freely, and then export our energy to their country while we badly need money for building infrastructure and also need cheep energy for our industry (just like our gas). I am glad that we have KPK and many good Anti-Corruption NGO like ICW. But we need more honest, powerful and intellectual civilians that dares to fight those bullshit people that steal our money and energy in a day light by paying money to Indonesian traitors. Just watch Mahakam Block Now......

I just cant understand why we cannot measure the flow of oil from a multinational oil and gas company. (I forget whether BPK report mention to all of oil and gas company)...the tools thats supposed to instal there is not working said Vice Chairman BPK some times ago in Jakarta Lawyers Club....So we just believe what that company said...?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Paskhas (Air Force Commando) Bravo 90 showing closed combat accuracy in cross-firing demonstration with live ammunition.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Harkness said:


> so each vessel will be carrying 2 different type of AShM?



Nope, it was a misquotes 
----------------------------------------------
*Jane's : PT PAL delivers first KCR-60 guided missile FAC, launches second*
Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Navy International
28 May 2014
Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL delivered the first of three KCR-60-class guided missile fast attack craft to the Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) on 28 May.

The handing over ceremony for the vessel, KRI _Sampari_ , was presided over by Indonesian Defence Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro who described its delivery as an important step towards securing the country's vast territorial waters.

*The KCR-60-class can carry either four C-705 or C-802 anti-ship missiles in two twin launchers* and is fitted with a 57 mm gun on the foredeck and two 20 mm guns amidships. The 59.8 m vessel is powered by two 2,880 kW engines and can attain a top speed of 28 kt.

PT PAL delivers first KCR-60 guided missile FAC, launches second - IHS Jane's 360
----------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia’s DI Eyes Bright Skies With Airbus*
By Tito Summa Siahaan on 07:45 pm May 29, 2014




_An Airbus A400M landing at Halim Perdana Kusuma Airport in Jakarta, in this 2012 file photo. (JG Photo / Afriadi Hikmal)_

*Jakarta.* Budi Santoso, president director of Dirgantara Indonesia, has said the Bandung-based aircraft manufacturer’s future lies within its partnership with Airbus, the European giant of the skies.

In an interview with the Jakarta Globe in his Bandung office on Wednesday, Budi announced that Dirgantara Indonesia is pushing ahead with a joint venture with its long-time partner, Airbus.

“I hope to see Airbus Indonesia next year,” he added.

Dirgantara Indonesia’s partnership with Toulouse-based Airbus dates back to the 1970s, when the former acquired a licence to manufacture the light helicopter NBO-105. The local company has produced a total of 120 of the helicopters to date.

Additionally, the aircraft manufacturer also produces components and parts for several Airbus aircraft models.

The global aircraft industry is dominated by Airbus and its American rival, Boeing, and Budi noted “there are few places you can go in the industry without partnering with either Airbus or Boeing.”

Budi said such a partnership will build trust and confidence from consumers as well as improve Dirgantara Indonesia’s technological capabilities.

“We can build an aircraft under our own design or brand, but will people trust us enough to buy it?” he said, acknowledging the fact his company still lacks the capability to develop software and electronics equipment installed in modern aircraft.

“Our engineers are very qualified in the field of aeronautics, but we still have to learn a lot more in terms of developing the brain of an aircraft,” he said, adding that Dirgantara Indonesia wants its future to run a similar course to that of China’s leading computer manufacturer, and the company’s “best example,” Lenovo.

Beijing-based Lenovo started out as a local manufacturer for American IBM up until the former acquired the latter’s personal computer business in 2005. Today, Lenovo is the world’s largest producer of personal computers.

Budi said Dirgantara Indonesia is currently in the process of undergoing stages of rejuvenation.

“The size of our workforce will be bloated for the next three years because we are asking our ageing engineers to stay and teach the younger ones.”

Dirgantara Indonesia does not have plans to expand its current facilities, but the company plans to purchase new equipment that would double or triple its production capacity, according to Budi.

The 38-year-old manufacturer incurred losses for years after the International Monetary Fund asked the Indonesian government to abandon the expensive program as part of their requirement for a bailout in the aftermath of the 1998 Asian financial crisis.

After a series of capital injections by the government, totalling Rp 1.4 trillion ($120.4 million) in 2012, Dirgantara Indonesia began seeing profit, booking net income of Rp 10 billion last year.

The company has also started to regain trust from the country’s lenders to acquire funding, having received “a credit line from local banks of around Rp 4 trillion,” Budi said, adding that what the company needs most at the moment is to stay productive.

“We need projects to keep our engineers busy.”

Dirgantara Indonesia has several projects under its wings, including a joint venture with South Korea in developing the KF-X/IF-X jet fighter, which is expected to boost the company’s technological know-how, according to Budi.

Indonesia's DI Eyes Bright Skies With Airbus | The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia flags military build-up to protect presence in South China Sea*
May 30, 2014 - 8:57AM - 30 reading now
Berni Moestafa and Sharon Chen





Indonesian Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa wants an explanation of China's claim on the entire South China Sea.

Jakarta, Indonesia: China's intensifying move to assert claims over the South China Sea has given fresh impetus to a military build-up in Indonesia that will see its forces deployed with greater focus on external risks.

After years of concentrating on separatist threats across an archipelago long enough to stretch from New York to Alaska, Indonesia plans to deploy attack helicopters to its islands at the southern end of the South China Sea and expand its naval power. The front-runner for July's presidential election, Joko Widodo, aims to boost defence spending to 1.5 per cent as a share of the economy, which is south-east Asia's largest.

The strategy shift comes as China escalates disputes with the Philippines and Vietnam, fellow members of the Association of South-East Asian Nations (ASEAN). China's standoff with Vietnam over an oil rig this month followed its 2012 success in taking control of the Scarborough Shoal from the Philippines.

"The focus in defence spending is moving to dealing with external threats," said Tim Huxley, executive director of the International Institute for Strategic Studies in Singapore. "There is a concern from an Indonesian perspective that the South China Sea should not become a Chinese lake and that freedom of shipping should be maintained." That is influencing Indonesia's defence spending and procurement, he said.

The military is about 40 per cent of the way to developing a minimum-essential force, or MEF, by 2029, to guard its territory as it adds tanks, submarines, helicopters and jet fighters to its arsenal, Deputy Defence Minister Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin said in an interview in Jakarta. Under the MEF, the government is seeking to acquire 274 navy ships, 10 fighter squadrons and 12 new diesel-electric submarines.

"We're part of maintaining regional stability and peace and to maintain that we must certainly have powers that support that regional strength," Mr Sjamsoeddin said.

Indonesia has sought to stay out of its neighbours' spats with China over the South China Sea, and is not an official claimant to areas in dispute. But in recent months it has said that China's interpretation of its nine dash-line map -- the basis for its territorial claims -- is seeping into Indonesia's exclusive economic zone.

Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa said in an interview in April that he wanted an explanation of China's map and asked the United Nations to help obtain clarity.

Commodore Fahru Zaini, assistant deputy to the chief security minister for defence strategic doctrine, said in March that China's map included an "arbitrary claim" to waters off the Natuna Islands in the Indonesian province of Riau. "This dispute will have a large impact on the security of Natuna waters," he said, according to Antara News.

Indonesia has 17,000 islands to police, stretched across 5300 kilometres from east to west. The Malacca Strait that Indonesia shares with Malaysia is a key shipping lane that links the economies of countries such as India, China and Japan.

"It's the largest country in south-east Asia and they want to play what they think is a corresponding role," Richard Bitzinger, senior fellow at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies in Singapore, said. "You're not going to get that unless you develop a sizeable, modern military, because at this point the military is pretty small potatoes."

Military spending increased to 81.96 trillion rupiah ($7.7 billion) in 2013 from 72.94 trillion rupiah in 2012, according to the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute.

China's defence budget will rise 12.2 per cent this year to 808.2 billion yuan ($141 billion). President Xi Jinping has made a navy with longer reach a priority to boost China's claims in the South China Sea and East China Sea.

Despite being a maritime country, Indonesia seeks to build a "balanced force" between the army, the navy and the air force, Mr Sjamsoeddin said in the March interview, as "eventually all battles end on land." Indonesia, which is also spending on tanks, faced decades of internal discord in East Timor, an independent nation since 2002.

Indonesia isn't in an arms race and spends less than 1 per cent of gross domestic product on defence, compared with 3 per cent to 4 per cent among other ASEAN nations, Mr Sjamsoeddin said. If countries in the region have heavy tanks then Indonesia should have heavy tanks, said Mr Sjamsoeddin, 61, adding some military equipment in use is older than he is.

Indonesia will deploy four Boeing Apache attack helicopters to the Natuna Islands, IHS Jane's reported on its website in March, citing General Budiman, the army's chief of staff, as a pre-emptive measure against instability in the South China Sea.

With China more assertive in the southern part of the South China Sea, "the Indonesian armed forces are strengthening their military presence on the Natuna Islands, and that includes preparing facilities on the Natuna Islands to accommodate jet fighters," said Ian Storey, senior fellow at the Institute of South-east Asian Studies in Singapore.

"During the first decade of this century they were focused on combating internal threats, that is separatism and terrorism," Dr Storey said. "But they've been largely successful in containing those threats and I think now they're focusing more outwards, focusing on external threats."

How far Indonesia pushes back against China may depend on the presidential election, with neither candidate detailing foreign policy goals so far. Mr Widodo, who will face off against a former general, Prabowo Subianto, pledged to boost defence spending to 1.5 per cent of GDP within five years, according to his policy paper. Spending is now 0.9 per cent of GDP, according to the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute .

"There seems to be a commitment to increasing defence spending, increasing Indonesia's overall military strength, more in accordance to what they see is a normal, large power in the region," Mr Bitzinger said. "They're increasingly interested too in being able to be a modern military, to project power."


Read more: Indonesia flags military build-up to protect presence in South China Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*7th Fleet, Indonesian Navy Leaders Share Knowledge On board USS Blue Ridge*
Story Number: NNS140529-03Release Date: 5/29/2014 7:26:00 AM A A A
From U.S. 7th Fleet Public Affairs






JAKARTA, Indonesia (NNS) -- Senior leaders from the U.S. 7th Fleet and Indonesian Navies met for a professional exchange of ideas in a variety of technical and tactical topics on board the 7th Fleet flagship USS Blue Ridge (LCC 19) March 26.

The meetings, or "staff talks," included professional dialogue between the leadership of the two staffs and are designed to share knowledge and develop methodologies for joint responses to any contingency within Indo-Asia-Pacific. The exchange included discussion of maritime patrol and reconnaissance, maritime domain awareness, mine warfare, navigation, engineering and medical training.

In addition to knowledge sharing, the Indonesia navy, known as the TNI-AL, and U.S. 7th Fleet participate in Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training and other multilateral military exercises such as Komodo. Both exercises serve as models of how Indonesia and U.S. navies can cooperate and work together to address shared security concerns. Examples include humanitarian assistance and disaster relief events, maritime security and improving communication procedures.

"It is an honor for USS Blue Ridge to visit Indonesia," said Cmdr. Dwiyana, an Indonesian officer. "This staff talk will further the understanding and partnership between Indonesia and the 7th fleet."

The U.S. 7th Fleet intent for the staff talks is to increase cooperation and interoperability through the facilitation of bilateral and multilateral military exchanges and dialogue. It provides a forum partnered navies' subject matter experts to meet and discuss different aspects of their mission objectives and their responsibilities.

"The goal of staff talks is to have an open discussion with our counter parts from other countries in an effort to strengthen the partnership and cooperation between our navies," said Lt. Kevin Zweirko, 7th Fleet's Indonesian desk officer. "The staff talks went very well with Indonesia, certainly helping in this effort and as always it was good to see our partners face to face and build professional friendships."

Blue Ridge and embarked staff are in Indonesia for a scheduled port visit during a spring patrol operating forward throughout the South China Sea, building maritime partnerships and conducting security and stability operations.

7th Fleet, Indonesian Navy Leaders Share Knowledge On board USS Blue Ridge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Pacific Partnership Kicks Off with Ceremony in Indonesia*

By MC2 Derek Stroop
Posted May 27, 2014






_An Indonesian dance group performs a traditional dance during the opening ceremony for Pacific Partnership 2014 in Kupang, Indonesia, May 26. (U.S. Navy/MC2 Derek Stroop)_

KUPANG, Indonesia - Service members from Singapore, New Zealand, Indonesia and the United States along with members of the humanitarian community attended an opening ceremony here hosted by the Indonesian armed Forces (TNI) to officially commence Pacific Partnership 2014, May 26.

In its ninth iteration, Pacific Partnership is the largest annual multilateral humanitarian assistance and disaster relief preparedness mission conducted in the Indo-Asia-Pacific. Country participants include representatives from Singapore, New Zealand, Indonesia, the United States, Timor Leste, Cambodia, Japan, Australia, and Philippines.

The ceremony began with representatives to include the U.S. and New Zealand arriving to the music of the TNI 7th Primary Naval Base band. The joint forces marched on the parade grounds together, followed by an official review of troops by TNI Surgeon General Maj. Gen. Daniel Tjen.

"It was a great experience marching with the different military participants," said Chief Hospital Corpsman Fredrico Calaguas, a San Diego native assigned to Naval Hospital Camp Pendleton. "It is interesting how differently they march, salute and call commands here, but at the same time, our salutes, marching and commands are different to them."

The New Zealanders had a similar experience.

"It was a blast being able to march with all the participants' side-by-side," said Christina Perro, a dental assistant and Kohukohu, New Zealand, native.

Capt. Rodney M. Moore, commodore of the 30th Naval Construction Regiment and mission commander for the Indonesia and Timor-Leste phases of Pacific Partnership, and Tjen delivered remarks, officially commencing Pacific Partnership 2014.

"We are all building strong bonds that will endure time and improve our ability to work together in times of need," said Moore. "Multilateral missions like Pacific Partnership are based on common goals, goals that provide a unique benefit to the security of participating nations by increasing regional stability."

Tjen and Moore then signed a stone, symbolizing peace and cooperation among forces. Plans for the stone are that at each engineering site it will be replicated and represent where partner nations and the humanitarian community worked together to complete projects.

"I am so proud to be participating in this joint partnership between nations," said TNI Capt. Tony Tatangung, an operations officer for the Indonesian navy. "This exercise will allow us to increase our capabilities and enrich our resources should a disaster arise."

The ceremony wrapped up with service members from all participating nations joining together in traditional dances from the island of Nusa Tenggara Timur, followed by a reception and press conference.

"The best part of the ceremony was definitely the dancing," said U.S. Army Capt. Mario Ponsell, a Warner-Robbins, Ga., native and civil affairs team leader assigned to the 85th Civil Affairs Brigade.

"I thought it was a great way to integrate each nation represented here together to enjoy a good bit of fun and learn about Indonesian culture," said Ponsell.

This year, Pacific Partnership features simultaneous seaborne and airborne phases with the airborne phase focused on the nations of Indonesia and Timor-Leste, both located on Nusa Tenggara Timur. Medical and engineering personnel will conduct numerous medical, dental and veterinary engagements, along with engineering civil action projects. The seaborne phase is a Japanese-led mission and _is scheduled to visit Vietnam, Cambodia and the Philippines.
_
Pacific Partnership Kicks Off with Ceremony in Indonesia | Commander, U.S. Pacific Fleet


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Recent update from tanjung datok, the disputed border area with Malaysia

The abandoned and unfinished Malaysian outpost. The pillars are now painted in Indonesian Flag's color, the Red & White





Indonesian Marines posing in local fisherman's boat. These marines deployed to guard the area.





KRI Lemadang 632 patrolling the area

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

*weekend post* 

Pictured from a passenger plane: Menacing 12-mile-high ash cloud looms over Indonesia's 'Mountain of Spirits' after volcano erupts. This is the incredible moment when a huge volcano erupted in Indonesia sending ash spewing an estimated 12 miles into the sky.





*Eruption: The powerful explosion took place at Mount Sangeang Api in the Lesser Sunda Islands - an area that plays host to 129 active volcanoes. The Sunda Islands sit inside Indonesia's notorious 'Ring of Fire'. Since Sangiang Api's first recorded eruption in 1512, it is believed to have erupted a total of 20 times*





*Eerie: After erupting, the volcano sent a distinctive spaceship-shaped ring of pyroclastic smoke high into the air. Pilots in the area reported seeing the cloud rising to 65,000 feet, spreading over a 25 mile area*






*Stunning: The photographs were taken by professional photographer Sofyan Efendi during a commercial flight from Bali to the fishing town of Labuan Bajo










*

more at:
Pictured from a passenger plane: Menacing 12-mile-high ash cloud looms over Indonesia's 'Mountain of Spirits' after volcano erupts | Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia's TNI-AL decommissions transport ship for target practice*






The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) will retire its personnel transport ship KRI Karang Banteng and use it as a target in an upcoming naval exercise.

The 70 m vessel was commissioned in 1998, after being procured from a state-owned commercial ferry operator, and served with the Koarmatim (Eastern Fleet). The ship was armed with two 20 mm guns and could reach a top speed of 38 kt.

Indonesia's TNI-AL decommissions transport ship for target practice - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## nufix

katarabhumi said:


> *Indonesia's TNI-AL decommissions transport ship for target practice*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 70 m vessel was commissioned in 1998, after being procured from a state-owned commercial ferry operator, and served with the Koarmatim (Eastern Fleet). The ship was armed with two 20 mm guns and could reach a top speed of 38 kt.
> 
> Indonesia's TNI-AL decommissions transport ship for target practice - IHS Jane's 360



what a waste man, what a waste. It was commissioned in 98, far younger than some other transport ships


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Presidential Security Guards (Paspampres) brief profiles and pics.

Personnel are drawn and selected from all there branches of Armed Forces (Army, Air Force, Navy + Marines)
Currently divided in 4 groups + 1 Detachment
Group A secure and protect the president.
Group B for the vice president.
Group C for any visiting foreign head of states.
Group D for protection of former presidents and vice presidents.
Plus 1 Detachment for Training and Tactical Developments.
In total, the Presidential Security Guards have 2500 personnel.

Current Commander of Paspampres, Brigadier General Doni Munardo





Presidential Close Security Details. 














Presidential Guards Tactical Team for emergency extraction and rescue.










Presidential Guards motorcade escort units






Presidential Guards members in training
Shooting 





Martial arts training (Yongmudo Martial Arts)
female Paspampres member use neck scissors take-down move (Ouchh! )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Presidential Security Guards (Paspampres) daily Routine while not on duty : training, training and training.


Sneak Peek from The Presidential Security Guards Gym :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> what a waste man, what a waste. It was commissioned in 98, far younger than some other transport ships



No need to feel sorry, my self found this ship doesn't worth to be used anymore. Let alone to be repaired.


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> No need to feel sorry, my self found this ship doesn't worth to be used anymore. Let alone to be repaired.



do we have any replacement for this ship?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

nufix said:


> do we have any replacement for this ship?


Maybe because the operation and maintenance cost of the ship.
Since we still have 4 to 5 other transport ship (ex - Pelni) as backup and the Navy prefer to use our new LPD's as the first choice for transporting troops, i think its a reasonable decision cutting off cost inefficiency.
We still have our LPD's and LST for transporting troops during exercise or to the frontline (Natuna, etc) while the ex-Pelni Ships can handle troops transport for rotational purpose (Papua/Aceh, Kalimantan border deployments) with more capacity than the ex-ASDP ferry (KRI Karang Banteng). This ship doesn't have transport decks for vehicles and its passenger capacity is only for about 200 hundred peoples compares to ex-Pelni ships that has the capacity of transporting full battalion. Not to mention the limited operational range of this Fast Ferry type of ship.
In Indonesian terms : Ini adalah kapal 'nanggung'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Maybe because the operation and maintenance cost of the ship.
> Since we still have 4 to 5 other transport ship (ex - Pelni) as backup and the Navy prefer to use our new LPD's as the first choice for transporting troops, i think its a reasonable decision cutting off cost inefficiency.
> We still have our LPD's and LST for transporting troops during exercise or to the frontline (Natuna, etc) while the ex-Pelni Ships can handle troops transport for rotational purpose (Papua/Aceh, Kalimantan border deployments) with more capacity than the ex-ASDP ferry (KRI Karang Banteng). This ship doesn't have transport decks for vehicles and its passenger capacity is only for about 200 hundred peoples compares to ex-Pelni ships that has the capacity of transporting full battalion. Not to mention the limited operational range of this Fast Ferry type of ship.
> In Indonesian terms : Ini adalah kapal 'nanggung'.


Before going for LPD you should go for as many Frigates and Corvettes as you can than and also Submarines


----------



## MarveL

KOSTRAD


















@dikalvis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

I am glad to see Indonesia with an advanced armed forces and plans for modernization, it is a beautiful country, that I wish to visit some day.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@madokafc you are a member of kaskus?


----------



## katarabhumi

nufix said:


> what a waste man, what a waste. It was commissioned in 98, far younger than some other transport ships



Who knows how long it was under ferry operator before the Navy took it.. maybe more than 10 years already.

I think the ship's condition is irreparable that is why they decommissioned it and use it as target instead of returning it or sell it .. I mean, the Navy use ancient LSTs from WWII for decades, they do everything they can to keep them rusty boats afloat... there must be a strong reason why a "young" ship like this get thrown out.

Our local shipbuilders are more than capable to build the replacement, even better.. so no worry.


----------



## MarveL

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @madokafc you are a member of kaskus?



yes she is. end every indonesian @def.pk too...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

MarveL said:


> yes she is. end every indonesian @def.pk too...



Nope I dont. Joining two forum simultaneously just wasting time bro. Yeah I join Defense talk as well, but not really enjoying there, not really active there.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> Before going for LPD you should go for as many Frigates and Corvettes as you can than and also Submarines


Transport ships are essential for our defense.We have land borders to watch in 3 Islands outside Java : Timor Leste in Timor Island, Papua New Guinea in Papua Island, Malaysia in Kalimantan Island. The local territorial troops need support by rotating troops from other territorial command in other Island. We cannot focus in one element only.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

katarabhumi said:


> Who knows how long it was under ferry operator before the Navy took it.. maybe more than 10 years already.


The ship was commissioned in 1998 from European ship-builders and 'donated' to the Navy in 2005. The reason ASDP passed the ship to the Navy is to cut off inefficient maintenance & operational cost because there is a significant reduce in passenger since more of Indonesian prefers to use cheaper and more efficient way of travel using low budget airlines.
Now the same problems are faced by the Navy since this type of ship only have limited passenger capacity, limited operational range and, as a ferry, doesn't have facility to support its passenger's daily needs for long journey (doesnt have enough storage, cabins or sufficient kitchen facility). Not like the ex-Pelni ship. So by the comings of the New LPD's, this ship is not needed anymore.



MarveL said:


> yes she is. end every indonesian @def.pk too...


Yep, the biggest community forum in Indonesia with more than 200,000 viewers per day


----------



## MarveL

*Joint Military Drill 2014*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Transport ships are essential for our defense.We have land borders to watch in 3 Islands outside Java : Timor Leste in Timor Island, Papua New Guinea in Papua Island, Malaysia in Kalimantan Island. The local territorial troops need support by rotating troops from other territorial command in other Island. We cannot focus in one element only.


I know but LPD costs a lot in that you can get lot of Frigates and corvettes and than later you can go for LPD that is also needed because your country has lot of islands

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> I know but LPD costs a lot in that you can get lot of Frigates and corvettes and than later you can go for LPD that is also needed because your country has lot of islands



Our situations require us to have amphibious capability as first priority, surface fleet combatant warship too must be build to protect them. Hence for every single LPD or LST to be acquired we will purchase at least up to two corvette or frigate to protect them. In this budget terms (2010-2014) we had acquired three unit of LST, and we had purchase at least five unit corvettes/frigate (three Bung Tomo class and two PKR Sigma). In the past, Habibie practically bought almost the entire East German Navy because of those requirements.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> I know but LPD costs a lot in that you can get lot of Frigates and corvettes and than later you can go for LPD that is also needed because your country has lot of islands



Indonesia is the master of transport technology & if you look at our geography you would know why we prioritize transport over everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*TNI-AU Conducts Air Exercise Over East Java*





Posted on May 29, 2014 

The former Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) Lockheed C-130H Hercules acquired by the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) was one of four Hercules tactical transport aircraft involved the TNI combined military exercise known as Sikatan Daya (Sweeping Power) 2014.

The exercise, held since May 5, held its climax exercise on May 28 with a combine aerial bombardment by various TNI-AU fighter jets as well as an airborne assault manouver over the Air Weapon Range Pandanwangi Lumanjang, East Java.

The strike package over the AWR consist of 6 Sukhoi Su-30 Flanker, 4 F-16 Falcon Block 15, 3 KAI T-50i Golden Eagle, two Northrop F-5E Tiger II as well as two Embraer A-29 Super Tucano. Following the conclusion of aerial bombardment, a Boeing 737 flew overhead as ISR platform before an IAe NC-212 Aviocar conducts an photo reconnaissance over the area.

Once completed, a flight of four Hercules heavily laden with paratroopers conduct airborne assault over the target to sweep any remaining ‘enemy’ forces left.

The air exercise over AWR Pandanwangi Lumanjang reveals the capabilities of TNI-AU latest acquisition the T-50i and the Super Tucano in conducting aerial bombardment. The South Korean-made aircraft managed to carry 6 bombs each while the Brazilian COIN aircraft carried 4 bombs under their wings.

The two types of aircraft’s performance over East Java during the exercise will surely being closely watched and observed as the aircraft’s makers are now actively promoting the two aircraft respectively to other Air Forces in the ASEAN region.

Nevertheless, one thing amiss during the air exercise over AWR Pandanwangi was a UAV platform.

TNI-AU Conducts Air Exercise Over East Java | malaysiaflyingherald

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> The ship was commissioned in 1998 from European ship-builders and 'donated' to the Navy in 2005. The reason ASDP passed the ship to the Navy is to cut off inefficient maintenance & operational cost because there is a significant reduce in passenger since more of Indonesian prefers to use cheaper and more efficient way of travel using low budget airlines.
> Now the same problems are faced by the Navy since this type of ship only have limited passenger capacity, limited operational range and, as a ferry, doesn't have facility to support its passenger's daily needs for long journey (doesnt have enough storage, cabins or sufficient kitchen facility). Not like the ex-Pelni ship. So by the comings of the New LPD's, this ship is not needed anymore.



I see... but why destroy it for target practice?.. seems "mubazir"... for eastern Indonesia the ship could still work. Many new ferry ports build there.


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia will receive the first batch of ACS "Caesar" before the end of 2014*





29.05.2014 TSAMTO

TSAMTO May 28. Land Forces of Indonesia until the end of the year will receive the first batch of 155-mm self-propelled guns "Caesar» (CAESAR - CAmion Equipe d'un Systeme d'ARtillerie) under the agreement signed with "Nexter cistemz» (Nexter Systems) contract.

According to the "International difenz Review ', ACS production carried out in accordance with the schedule at the plant in Roane (France), and ammunition - factory in Bourges.

As previously reported TSAMTO company "Nexter Systems" in November 2012, confirmed the conclusion of the Ministry of Defence Indonesia contract for the supply of the country NE 37 units. 155-mm self-propelled guns "Caesar." Cost of the program was estimated at 240 million dollars. Delivery schedule is planned to begin transfer of weapons systems in 2013-2014.

According to a recent statement by a source in the Ministry of Finance of Indonesia, only 34 will be purchased ACS worth 108 million euros (140 million dollars). Of this amount, 85% will be taken on credit (it should be noted that the information source in the Finance Ministry of the order reduction has not officially confirmed).

As of SW France, SAU "Caesar" supplied Indonesia, will be based on a truck chassis "Sherpa" 6x6 of "Renault Trucks difenz" (Saudi version installed on the chassis of "Mercedes-Benz").

In a related contract blanket agreement "Nexter Systems" will give the company «PT Pindad" technologies that will provide the service of artillery systems in Indonesia.

For CB Indonesia SPG "Caesar" will be delivered in the configuration with the right wheel and the cockpit, protected against small arms fire and shrapnel ammunition.

It is expected that the first two systems will be supplied NE Indonesia in late 2014. According to initial plans, SAU 18 entered service two divisions, one more will be used for training.

Indonesia is the fourth customer of ACS "Caesar." Saudi Arabia since 2006 three parties acquired 136 units on the chassis "Mercedes-Benz" with the wheel formula 6x6. Thailand received 6 ACS in 2009, and NE France ordered 72 plants and intend to get another 64 units.

Presumably, Saudi Arabia has also ordered a full set of ammunition "Nexter munishns» (Nexter Munitions), including modern Bonus Mk.II, firing range which is 35 km away.

"Nexter Systems' ACS also offers" Caesar "to other potential customers, including Denmark and India. Denmark is considering purchasing 18 units. India ACS offered on the chassis with the wheel formula 6x6 of "Ashok leyland difenz» (Ashok Leyland Defence). In addition, the Indian armed forces have a number of additional requirements, including increased ammunition.

Reference:

ACS "Caesar" is the only 155-mm self-propelled wheeled cannon artillery system, used Sun France. After completion of the five pre-test samples, 72 were delivered to the system serial French army in the period 2008-2011. They were used during operations in Afghanistan, Lebanon and Mali.

Armed with French army also consist 155mm tracked SPG AUF1 (placed on a modified chassis of the AMX-30) and 155-mm towed TRF1. It is assumed that they will be replaced by a second batch of 64 ACS "Caesar", which previously was scheduled for 2017-2020., But currently moved to the purchase in 2020.

СВ Индонезии получат первую партию САУ «Цезарь» до конца 2014 года - ВПК.name

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia to Boost Submarine Industry*






TEMPO.CO, Surabaya - Indonesian Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro, said that he will encourage the national submarine industry to grow before prioritizing submarine offers from Russia, Sweden, Netherlands and French.

According to Purnomo, submarine industry may trigger multiplier effects in the economy and industrial sectors. Purnomo also believed that the industry will be able to absorb labors.

"Russia has offered a submarine with 300 kilometers shooting range. But it doesn't fit our needs," Purnomo said on Wednesday, May 28, 2014.

Indonesia, Purnomo added, is developing a 209-type submarine that was once developed by Germany. He said that Indonesia is planning to build three submarines in collaboration with Daewoo Shipbuilding Marine Engineering (DSME). Two units are being built in South Korea and another one is being assembled at PT PAL Indonesia's dock through cooperation in Transfer of Technology.

Purnomo considered that Indonesia needs at least 15 submarines. Two units currently owned by the navy will be decommissioned if the three new submarines have been completed.

Indonesia to Boost Submarine Industry | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nufix

*Indonesian Army Heliborne Assault during LATGAB 2014*




































Source


----------



## nufix

*Indonesian Army Mechanized Infantry during LATGAB 2014



















*


----------



## Nike

Latgab Pics, 





Sebuah Heli MI-17 berputar memantau Latihan Gabungan TNI 2014 di Asembagus, Situbondo, Jumat (30/5). Direktur Latihan Gabungan (Dirlatgab) TNI Letjen TNI Lodewijk F. Paulus didampingi Wadirlatgab Mayjen TNI Chaidir Seruling Sakti beserta rombongan mendarat di Pusat Latihan Pertempuran (PLP) Marinir-5-Baluran, untuk melaksanakan peninjauan langsung kesiapan daerah latihan, personel dan Alutsista yang digunakan dalam Latihan Gabungan (Latgab) TNI tahun 2014. ANTARA FOTO/Koord PenLatgab TNI/Kolonel Inf Robert/HO


----------



## Nike

Sejumlah prajurit infanteri TNI AD bersiaga dalam Panser Anoa untuk melakukan skenario penyerbuan pertahanan musuh menggunakan panser di Pusat Latihan Tempur (Puslatpur) Marinir, Asembagus, Situbondo, Jatim, Minggu (1/6). Sebanyak 13 unit panser produksi dalam negeri yang tergabung dalam Kompi Mekanis itu digunakan dalam Latgab TNI 2014 untuk mendukung pasukan infanteri dalam penyerbuan ke perkubuan musuh. (ANTARA FOTO/Joko Sulistyo)





Sejumlah prajurit infanteri TNI AD bersiaga dalam Panser Anoa untuk melakukan skenario penyerbuan pertahanan musuh menggunakan panser di Pusat Latihan Tempur (Puslatpur) Marinir, Asembagus, Situbondo, Jatim, Minggu (1/6). Sebanyak 13 unit panser produksi dalam negeri yang tergabung dalam Kompi Mekanis itu digunakan dalam Latgab TNI 2014 untuk mendukung pasukan infanteri dalam penyerbuan ke perkubuan musuh. (ANTARA FOTO/Joko Sulistyo)





Sejumlah prajurit infanteri TNI AD mendapatkan pengarahan sebelum melakukan skenario penyerbuan pertahanan musuh menggunakan panser Anoa di Pusat Latihan Tempur (Puslatpur) Marinir, Asembagus, Situbondo, Jatim, Minggu (1/6). Sebanyak 13 unit panser produksi dalam negeri yang tergabung dalam Kompi Mekanis itu digunakan dalam Latgab TNI 2014 untuk mendukung pasukan infanteri dalam penyerbuan ke perkubuan musuh. (ANTARA FOTO/Joko Sulistyo)





Sejumlah helikopter bell 412 milik Puspenerbad TNI AD, melakukan mobilisasi udara(mobud) penurunan pasukan di Pusat Latihan Pertempuran (PLP) Marinir-5-Baluran, Asembagus, Situbondo, Jatim, Minggu (01/06). Mobilisasi udara tersebut dilakukan dalam gladi bersih untuk persiapan Latgab 2014 yang dilakukan oleh tiga matra TNI AD, AL dan AU.





Ranpur jenis BMP3F milik TNI AL bergerak menuju daerah pertempuran untuk mendukung pergerakan pasukan infanteri di Pusat Latihan Tempur (Puslatpur) Marinir, Asembagus, Situbondo, Jatim, Minggu (1/6). Sebanyak 36 unit BMP3F bersama ranpur lain dalam Kompi Mekanis dilibatkan dalam skenario penyerbuan pada Latihan Gabungan TNI 2014. (ANTARA FOTO/Joko Sulistyo)





Tank Scorpion Yonkav 8 TNI AD bergerak menuju daerah pertempuran untuk mendukung pergerakan pasukan infanteri di Pusat Latihan Tempur (Puslatpur) Marinir, Asembagus, Situbondo, Jatim, Minggu (1/6). Sebanyak 18 unit tank Scorpion bersama ranpur lain dalam Kompi Mekanis dilibatkan dalam skenario penyerbuan pada Latihan Gabungan TNI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Current conditions in Indonesia-Malaysia Naval border*










Kapal KRI 632 Lemadang di perairan Tanjung Datuk, Kalimantan Barat, Jumat (30/5/2014). Foto: VIVAnews/Aceng Mukaram




















Kapal KRI 352 Slamet Riyadi di perairan Tanjung Datuk, Kalimantan Barat, Jumat (30/5/2014). Foto: VIVAnews/Aceng Mukaram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

One of my favourite threads on here. 

Keep going Indonesia!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*
Joint Military Drill 2014*





Direktur Latihan Gabungan (Dirlatgab) TNI Letjen TNI Lodewijk F. Paulus didampingi Wadirlatgab TNI Mayjen TNI Serunting Sakti dan pejabat tinggi lainnya menyaksikan pelaksanaan gelar Operasi Mobilisasi Udara (Mobud) di Kawasan Pusat Latihan Pertempuran (PLP) Marinir-5 Baluran Asembagus, Situbondo Jawa Timur, Sabtu (31/5/2014) Dalam Operasi Mobud tersebut, TNI menggunakan 6 Heli serang dibantu 20 Heli Serbu yang mengangkut 160 Prajurit dari Yonif 411/Raider. (Puspen TNI/Tribunnews.com) *** Local Caption *** Gelar Operasi Mobud Latgab TNI di Asembagus





Direktur Latihan Gabungan (Dirlatgab) TNI Letjen TNI Lodewijk F. Paulus didampingi Wadirlatgab TNI Mayjen TNI Serunting Sakti dan pejabat tinggi lainnya menyaksikan pelaksanaan gelar Operasi Mobilisasi Udara (Mobud) di Kawasan Pusat Latihan Pertempuran (PLP) Marinir-5 Baluran Asembagus, Situbondo Jawa Timur, Sabtu (31/5/2014) Dalam Operasi Mobud tersebut, TNI menggunakan 6 Heli serang dibantu 20 Heli Serbu yang mengangkut 160 Prajurit dari Yonif 411/Raider. (Puspen TNI/Tribunnews.com) *** Local Caption *** Gelar Operasi Mobud Latgab TNI di Asembagus





Direktur Latihan Gabungan (Dirlatgab) TNI Letjen TNI Lodewijk F. Paulus didampingi Wadirlatgab TNI Mayjen TNI Serunting Sakti dan pejabat tinggi lainnya menyaksikan pelaksanaan gelar Operasi Mobilisasi Udara (Mobud) di Kawasan Pusat Latihan Pertempuran (PLP) Marinir-5 Baluran Asembagus, Situbondo Jawa Timur, Sabtu (31/5/2014) Dalam Operasi Mobud tersebut, TNI menggunakan 6 Heli serang dibantu 20 Heli Serbu yang mengangkut 160 Prajurit dari Yonif 411/Raider. (Puspen TNI/Tribunnews.com) *** Local Caption *** Gelar Operasi Mobud Latgab TNI di Asembagus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL




----------



## MarveL

*BUSHMASTERs Protected Mobility Vehicle (PMV) for KOPASSUS*






Busmaster driver & technician training.














Bushmaster landed at airport Halim Perdana Kusuma

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indian Ambassador witnesses India-Indonesia Coordinated Patrol Naval Exercise at Medan*
By Budi Imam on 12:59 pm May 31, 2014

The Ambassador of India to Indonesia, ASEAN and Timor Leste Mr. Gurjit Singh visited Medan, North Sumatra to witness the closing ceremony of India-Indonesia Coordinated Patrol Naval Exercise (INDINDO CORPAT). The 23rd edition of this INDINDO CORPAT was inaugurated at Port Blair on 14th April and concluded at Belwan/Medan, Indonesia on 3rd May 2014.

Speaking on the occasion, Ambassador Gurjit Singh highlighted the strong civilizational and cultural ties that these two great countries enjoyed and expressed his confidence that the contemporary strategic partnership between these two maritime neighbours would be strengthened in the future, spearheaded by greater operational interaction between our two navies. He pointed out that the presence of the two Commanders-in-Chief at both the Opening and Closing Ceremonies made this the highest level of interaction during the INDINDO CORPAT between the two navies since inception and that the Indian Embassy under his leadership was committed to furthering the close defence ties that the two countries enjoy.

Defence ties between Indonesia and India have consequently been growing steadily with regular joint activities and exchanges of personnel between the Armed Forces of the two friendly neighbours. Under the broad ambit of this Strategic Partnership, TNI AL and the Indian Navy carry out coordinated patrolling twice a year near the International Maritime Boundary Line to keep this vital part of the Indian Ocean region safe and secure for commercial shipping and international trade.

Rear Admiral Arief Rudianto, the Commander-in-Chief Western Fleet Command (PANGARMABAR) was the Senior Officer who attended the Opening Ceremony at Port Blair. The Parchim Class Corvette KRI Imam Bonjol & the Indonesian Navy’s latest indigenously built Maritime patrol Aircraft CN 235 participated in the 23rd IND-INDO CORPAT. Air Marshal PK Roy, Commander-in-Chief Andaman Nicobar Command participated in the closing ceremony as the Senior Officer from the Indian Side. The Indian Navy’s ship INS Kumbhir and aircraft IN Dornier participated in the Closing Ceremony at Belawan / Medan.

During his visit Ambassador also called on the Governor of North Sumatra, Mr. Gatot Pujonogroho and recalled the close historical and cultural linkages between the two countries. He added the close geographical proximity between North Sumatra and India has always encouraged trade over the centuries which now needs to be diversified beyond trade towards new investment in Infrastructure, tourism and health sector. He further added that the region of North Sumatra presents exciting possibilities in these areas and Indian companies were eager to take up the challenge. The Governor welcomed Ambassador’s initiative for bringing Indian investment to North Sumatra and promised that his administration would extend all assistance in this regard.

Source : Home - Indian Embassy Jakarta

Indian Ambassador witnesses India-Indonesia Coordinated Patrol Naval Exercise at Medan | The Jakarta Globe


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


>



RCWS..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*




Military modernization no arms race: Defense minister *
Veeramalla Anjaiah, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Mon, June 02 2014, 1:14 PM

Renewed tensions in the South China Sea and China’s increasing assertiveness in its maritime claims are changing the security landscape in Southeast Asia and boosting defense spending in the region.

“Renewed tensions in the South China Sea are causing jitters among some of us in the region," Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said at the Shangri-La Dialogue in Singapore on Sunday.

Purnomo’s speech was made available to The Jakarta Post on Sunday night by the Shangri-La Dialogue organizer, the International Institute of Strategic Studies (IISS) London.

Though China’s recent assertive actions in the South China Sea may have triggered increased defense spending in some ASEAN countries, Indonesia, which lags behind its regional peers in defense capability, has boosted its military budget not because of China but to modernize its armed forces.

“Our defense budget has grown significantly, and we intend to continue to modernize our armed forces to achieve the necessary capabilities of our essential forces by the 2020s,” Purnomo said.

Indonesia, has recently made several weapons purchases, including tanks, submarines, fighter planes and helicopters.

Indonesia allocated Rp 83.4 trillion (US$7.3 billion), less than 1 percent of GDP, for defense spending in 2014.

Purnomo said that the country's military modernization should not raise concerns among its neighbors.

“Military modernization is not an arms race, but it does need a positive, regional security framework marked by confidence-building measures, trust and transparency,” Purnomo said.

“We in Indonesia are quite mindful that our quest for more security does not need to lead to more insecurity for others. It is always better for strategic intentions to be rightly understood – not wrongly perceived – by others. Transparency and clarity will lessen misunderstanding and reduce mistrust."

While commenting on the regional security situation, which has been worsening recently, Purnomo said Indonesia was not happy with it.

“There are still roadblocks that stand in our way – geostrategic rivalries, mutual suspicions, lingering historical animosities, long-standing territorial and jurisdictional disputes,” Purnomo said.

Many regional powers – ranging from Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe to US Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel – have slammed China for its recent unilateral provocative actions in the South China Sea, an area rich in oil and gas reserves and fisheries, and have asked all claimant countries to resolve the issue peacefully according to the rule of law at sea.

The present flare up of tensions began when China’s state-owned oil company China National Offshore Oil Corporation deployed an oil rig called HD-981 to Lot 143 in the South China Sea, an area claimed by both China and Vietnam.

According to the Centre for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS), an independent think tank, Lot 143 is located 120 nautical miles east of Vietnam’s Ly Son Island and 180 nautical miles from China’s Hainan Island.

Indonesia, a non-claimant country, is however concerned about China’s nine-dash line map, which touches its oil-rich Natuna Islands, an area within the archipelagic state’s economic exclusive zone (EEZ). Indonesia has increased its naval presence in the Natuna area.

Army chief Gen. Budiman recently said that Indonesia would deploy four Boeing Apache attack helicopters to the Natuna Islands.

Meanwhile, Prime Minister Abe praised Indonesia and the Philippines for recently resolving their own long-standing maritime dispute through peaceful negotiations. He called on China and other South China Sea claimants to follow suit.

“Take a look at Indonesia and the Philippines. They have peacefully reached an agreement of late on the delimitation of their overlapping EEZs. I welcome this as an excellent case in point that truly embodies the rule of law, “ Abe said.

Military modernization no arms race: Defense minister | The Jakarta Post

..

pada nonton RunningMan di GBK pa yah ko sepi amat?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

* 
ANOA RCWS Version*
 

*Minggu, 25 Mei 2014 *

*Mengenal Lebih Dekat Panser Anoa 6 x 6 RCWS Pindad *





* Peralatan standart*

Winch 6 ton, Pioneer Set, Pemadam Kebakaran, Penyejuk Udara, Toolkit Pengemudi, Lampu-Peta, Jaring Kamuflase, Hydraulic Rear Rampdoor System, Smoke Grenade Dischargers cal. 66 mm; (3 right, 3 left)
* Fitur opsional*

Komunikasi (AM, FM Radio dan Intercom Set ; 2x12V-100 Amp baterai) , GPS, NVG, Add -on Keramik lapis baja Armament ; RCWS-Cal 7,62 / 12,7 mm ( Remote Control Weapon System). Senjata di bagian belakang Senapan Mesin Ringan 7,62 mm.
* Turet*

- Elevation : -10o s.d. +45o
 - Rotation : 360o
- Operation : Manually
* Fitur*



* Spesifikasi*




Sumber/Source : PINDAD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

MarveL said:


>


After looking at these Pictures not only you need lot of new Fighter Jets but also helicopters specially Medium and large size transport helicopters


----------



## Nike

@Zarvan, surely we will order 17 Blackhawk and 3 unit Chinook to form one more Air mobile squadron, and for utility helo we will placing more order for Bell-412EP we had a fond with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> @Zarvan, surely we will order 17 Blackhawk and 3 unit Chinook to form one more Air mobile squadron, and for utility helo we will placing more order for Bell-412EP we had a fond with them.


What is the MRL in first picture ?


----------



## Nike

RM-70 (Cheko version of BM-21 Grad)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


>



i cant see those pics  got problem with my network , but i guest the last 4 pics which om Kenyoet post about the latgab right?


----------



## revojam

MarveL said:


> i cant see those pics  got problem with my network , but i guest the last 4 pics which om Kenyoet post about the latgab right?


I can't see either.


----------



## Nike

@revojam @MarveL i think you should change your Browser hehehe, two people give the rating, it should be working for them. And right it comes from Kenyot10, in which he taking them from Republika Online


----------



## nufix

MarveL said:


> i cant see those pics  got problem with my network , but i guest the last 4 pics which om Kenyoet post about the latgab right?



that's because she took pictures directly from kaskus, kaskus server doesn't provide image hosting for an outside use.Better save them to computer first, then reupload them to flickr or better yet, facebook.


----------



## katarabhumi

the pics are hosted at Kas**s can't show directly here.. should be re upload to somewhere else first.

I do that all the time whenever I use pics from there to put in PDF.


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> @revojam @MarveL i think you should change your Browser hehehe, two people give the rating, it should be working for them. And right it comes from Kenyot10, in which he taking them from Republika Online



I cant see either sis...


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL




----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

More pics from TNI Joint Training 2014

Thanks to @gombaljaya 










Photo source : Soloraya.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> More pics from TNI Joint Training 2014
> 
> Thanks to @gombaljaya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo source : Soloraya.com



yang soloraya kayanya udah tak post di page sebelumnya persis deh.... ^^" gara2 ada pic yang gagal loading lagi kayanya... haha... 



madokafc said:


>



let me reupload it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

MarveL said:


>



Sori Bro...kalau ngepost jangan sekaligus banyak dong fotonya...biasanya enggak akan kelihatan semuanya....(Madokaft juga nih). Seharusnya kalau gambarnya rada gedean, satu postingan cuma muat 2-3 gambar aja. Jadi harus di cicil postingan fotonya. Kasihan server nya...dipake tapi enggak bisa dinikmati...he,he. Padahal saya gampang nonton youtoube.


----------



## Nike

Latgab pics









































203rd Mechanized Infantry Battalion, 1st Infantry Brigade, Kodam Jaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

News Update from Military Joint Exercise 2014 :
*Naval Battle Formation Entering Sea Mines Area. *

Around 23 warships (KRI) of the Navy who took part in Military Joint Exercise ( Latgab ) TNI in 2014, passed the minefield around the waters of the West Cruise Line Surabaya ( APBS ) , Monday ( 06/02/2014 ) .
The 23 warships are part of Sea Joint Task Force Command ( Kogaslagab ), Military Joint Exercise 2013, led by Eastern Fleet Combat Task Force, First Admiral Aan Kurnia.

When passing through the Sea Mines area (Mine Feild Transit), This Naval Task Forces are guided by Mine-Hunting ship, KRI 711- Pulau Rengat which took the forefront of the battle formation. In the exercise scenario, dozens of sea mines have been deployed by the enemy to slower the advancing warships to the target area.

With its Mine-hunting capability, KRI Pulau Rengat successfully guided the formation out of the minefield . 
But the danger is not over , because a few moments later the radar from KRI Sultan Hasanuddin 366 and KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda -365 detects the incoming air threats.

Sound of sirens are heard from all of the warships . All personnel and Anti-Air Weapons are ready to for the air strikes from enemy aircraft . 
Two SIGMA class corvette managed to lock air targets through LIROD Mk2 radar.
The radar then guide the Anti Aircraft weapons to destroy the threat.

This scenario against Sea Mine and Air Threats is one of the exercise conducted in Military Joint Exercise 2014 . 
The scenario was made to train the capabilities of the Navy Battle Formation to perform a well-coordinated and synchronized responds for multiple threats.






Indonesian Navy Minehunter - KRI Pulau Rengat 711

FORMASI LAUT LATGAB TNI 2014 LEWATI MEDAN RANJAU > W E B S I T E - T N I A L > Seremonial

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

More pics from Military Joint Exercise 2014











C-802 AShM fired from one of the Van Speijk Class Frigate









Oto Melara 76mm and Exocet MM40 Block 2 fired from Sigma Class Corvette KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda.





Anti Submarine rocket RBU - 6000 fired from Parchim-Class ASW Corvette KRI Tjiptadi 381.


*RIP KRI Karang Banteng *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nufix

is there any video of KRI Karang Banteng being fired upon yet?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

nufix said:


> is there any video of KRI Karang Banteng being fired upon yet?


Just searching the webs, not yet.
But from the news i got info that KRI Karang Banteng was hit by four AShM ( 2 C-802 and 2 Exocet MM-40 Block 2)
The executioner of Karang Banteng was :
1. Sigma Class Corvette KRI Sultan Hasanuddin 366 ( Exocet MM-40 Block 2)
2. Sigma Class Corvette KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda 267 (Exocet MM-40 Block 2)
3. Van Speijk Class Frigate KRI Yos Sudarson (C-802)
4. Van Speijk Class Frigate KRI Abdul Halim Perdanakusumah.(C-802)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

@Jakartans@PkDef , 

Hi. Its a pleasure to meet you here in PDF, i have a question regarding the Indonesian Navy. Considering the size of the Republic of Indonesia -- a whopping 247 million ! -- is the Indonesian Navy going to advance priority to acquire destroyers for her navy? I notice that the Indonesian Navy has a plethora of frigates (sigma class and ahmad yani class), as well as corvettes, but no large capital ships. Do you see in the future or currently -- any plans for the Indonesian Navy to acquire destroyers, or do you think Indonesia is prioritizing smaller ships ino rder to properly cover her maritime domain? 

Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

TNI-AU C-130s mobilizing in support of the Indonesian Armed Forces Joint Drill 2014





Indonesian Marines PT-76 Amphibious assault in the Indonesian Armed Forces Joint Drill 2014










Indonesian Marine Corp RM-70 Grad being transported. Indonesian Armed Forces Joint Drill 2014









Indonesian Marine Corp RM-70 Grad in action

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Hi. Its a pleasure to meet you here in PDF, i have a question regarding the Indonesian Navy. Considering the size of the Republic of Indonesia -- a whopping 247 million ! -- is the Indonesian Navy going to advance priority to acquire destroyers for her navy? I notice that the Indonesian Navy has a plethora of frigates (sigma class and ahmad yani class), as well as corvettes, but no large capital ships. Do you see in the future or currently -- any plans for the Indonesian Navy to acquire destroyers, or do you think Indonesia is prioritizing smaller ships ino rder to properly cover her maritime domain?


Nice to meet you my friend, about the fleet configuration, so far there is no plan to have destroyer class ships in our arsenal. If there is Capital ship in our navy, it would be the LPD class ships to ensure our amphibious capability for force projection / deployment to our 18,000 islands. 
Since our policy is to build strong green water navy, we are prioritizing in smaller size ships (corvettes or FAC's) to cover our territorial waters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

MarveL said:


> Indonesian Marine Corp RM-70 Grad being transported. Indonesian Armed Forces Joint Drill 2014



The new Tesco Indomaritim LCU's !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Nice to meet you my friend, about the fleet configuration, so far there is no plan to have destroyer class ships in our arsenal. If there is Capital ship in our navy, it would be the LPD class ships to ensure our amphibious capability for force projection / deployment to our 18,000 islands.
> Since our policy is to build strong green water navy, we are prioritizing in smaller size ships (corvettes or FAC's) to cover our territorial waters.



@Jakartans@PkDef , 

Thank you for your response. I agree with you that as right now it is important for the Indonesian Navy to further increase the amount of its surface fleet's number of frigates. And yes, with over 18,000 islands, your navy and coast guard have an impressive maritime domain responsibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Thank you for your response. I agree with you that as right now it is important for the Indonesian Navy to further increase the amount of its surface fleet's number of frigates. And yes, with over 18,000 islands, your navy and coast guard have an impressive maritime domain responsibility.


Of course, even with the support of other government agency for maritime security such as the coast guard, maritime custom police, the Indonesian maritime police unit and harbor patrols we still need more to secure our territorial waters.
Just imagine have to watch an archipelago with 18,000 islands + EEZ with area wider than the whole Mediterannian Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

Indonesian Army Aviation! Indonesian Armed Forces Joint Drill 2014! 




 
Indonesian Air Force 3rd Squadron "Dragons" F-16A/B Fighting Falcon, Iswahjudi AFB, Madiun, East Java.





Indonesian Army Aviation Mi-35s and Mi-17s in the Indonesian Armed Forces Joint Drill 2014










TNI-AU Su-27 and Su-30s in support of the Indonesian Armed Forces Joint Drill 2014





Lining up for gas....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

MarveL said:


> Indonesian Army Aviation! Indonesian Armed Forces Joint Drill 2014!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian Air Force 3rd Squadron "Dragons" F-16A/B Fighting Falcon, Iswahjudi AFB, Madiun, East Java.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian Army Aviation Mi-35s and Mi-17s in the Indonesian Armed Forces Joint Drill 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNI-AU Su-27 and Su-30s in support of the Indonesian Armed Forces Joint Drill 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lining up for gas....


How many attack helicopters Indonesia have ?


----------



## MarveL

Indonesian Marine Corp Howitzer's getting transported to shore. Indonesian Armed Forces Joint Drill 2014





Indonesian Navy Eastern Fleet bombards Banongan beach in the Indonesian Armed Forces joint drill 2014









TNI-AU Fighter jets conduct bombings in the Indonesian Armed Forces Joint Drill/Joint Branch Exercises 2014





Indonesian Navy conducts Anti-air drills in the Indonesian Armed Forces Joint Drill/Joint Branch Exercises 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Latgab/Joint Exercise TNI 2014, Situbondo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> Latgab TNI 2014, Situbondo


How many Attack Helicopters Indonesia has ?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> How many Attack Helicopters Indonesia has ?


Currently we have 8 Mi-35 Hind attack helo supported by numbers of rocket armed NBO-105, but we have 8 Apache Longbow on order.
So we will have combined US & Russian made attack helos on our arsenal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> How many Attack Helicopters Indonesia has ?



@Jakartans@PkDef

We also have some numbers of NBell-412 (PT DI production) with weapon attached on them (rockets launcher etc). 

Hi, Zarvan, can you see Youtube from Pakistan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Currently we have 8 Mi-35 Hind attack helo supported by numbers of rocket armed NBO-105, but we have 8 Apache Longbow on order.
> So we will have combined US & Russian made attack helos on our arsenal.


Only 16 Man your forces seriously lack Military equipment



Indos said:


> @Jakartans@PkDef
> 
> We also have some numbers of NBELL-412 (PT DI production) with weapon attached on them (rockets launcher etc).
> 
> Hi, Zarvan, can you see Youtube from Pakistan ?


No Sir not yet pray that they open it soon specially in Ramadan instead of listening to music it good website to hear Islamic lectures and nasheeds and other things by the way start a thread about Ramadan in Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Only 16 Man your forces seriously lack Military equipment
> /quote]



Better wait for Indonesian made attack helicopter if we want to see them in hundreds, inshaALLAH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Currently we have 8 Mi-35 Hind attack helo supported by numbers of rocket armed NBO-105, but we have 8 Apache Longbow on order.
> So we will have combined US & Russian made attack helos on our arsenal.







Indonesian Army Aviation NBo-105 firing FFAR, Indonesian Armed Forces Joint Drill 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @Jakartans@PkDef ,
> 
> Hi. Its a pleasure to meet you here in PDF, i have a question regarding the Indonesian Navy. Considering the size of the Republic of Indonesia -- a whopping 247 million ! -- is the Indonesian Navy going to advance priority to acquire destroyers for her navy? I notice that the Indonesian Navy has a plethora of frigates (sigma class and ahmad yani class), as well as corvettes, but no large capital ships. Do you see in the future or currently -- any plans for the Indonesian Navy to acquire destroyers, or do you think Indonesia is prioritizing smaller ships ino rder to properly cover her maritime domain?
> 
> Thanks!



We have before, KRI Irian, when we had a war with Dutch in Irian/Papua 





KRI Irian

It depends on our potential threat though......


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> Only 16 Man your forces seriously lack Military equipment


Gunship are operated under Army Aviation Corps.
Currently we have 4 squadron of Helos.
Squadron 11 Assault (Armed NBell 412), Squadron 21 Combat Utility (Armed NBO -105), Squadron 31 Assault (Mi-35P) and Squadron 12 Assault. (Armed NBell 412EP)

In total we currently have 30 NBO-105, 8 Mi-35P, 14 Bell 412, 14 Bell 412SP, 4 NBell 412 EP.
for heavy transport we have 16 Mil Mi-17 hip-H.
Plus 8 units of Apache Longbow in order so there will be a new assault squadron.

We also have Squadrons of Super Puma operated by the Air Forces plus 4 unit of EC Cougar Combat-SAR Helos in order in which our military planned to add the orders up to 16 helos to form a new Combat SAR Squadron.

While the Navy operates NBell 412 maritime version.

The NBell 412 helos variants are domestically manufactured by PTDI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

Indonesian Marine Corps Amphibious assault!! These vehicles we're unloaded from a Makassar-class/Banjarmasin-class LPD. Indonesian Armed Forces Joint Drill 2014




 
Indonesian Marine Corp PT-76 landing on the beach in the Amphibious assault. Indonesian Armed Forces Joint Drill 2014





Indonesian Army Aviation Bell 412s and UH-1s! Indonesian Armed Forces Joint Drill 2014




 
Indonesian Army Aviation. Indonesian Armed Forces Joint Drill 2014









Pindad Anoa in action! Indonesian Armed Forces Joint Drill 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Gunship attacks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Air-Mobile Operation











Scenes from the exercise ground










Sea operation

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## FenrirX

Its great to see a Muslim nation with amazing military power. This is what Muslims have been ordered to do first. Our first priority must be preparation of war and that's exactly what Indonesia is doing.Keep it up brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Awesome pics .. Thanks for sharing.god bless Indonesia .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

Meanwhile.... Next batch of *Leopard 2A4* for TNI-AD being tested in Germany











As reported by Janes in it's article that the next delivery of around 21 unit Leopard 2RI (MBT Revolution) are slated for 11 September 2014



> In total, Indonesia is committed to buying 103 vehicles, 10 of which are engineering and support vehicles. The remaining 93 are Leopard 2A4s, at least 61 of which will receive elements of the Rheinmetall 'Revolution' modular upgrade package. These upgraded MBTs have been renamed the Leopard RI, for Republic of Indonesia.
> 
> *Of the total order, two Leopard 2A4s were delivered on 22 September 2013. The next delivery, slated for 11 September 2014, will consist of 21 Leopard RIs.*



Indonesia reveals more details of Leopard MBT acquisition - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Indos said:


> Better wait for Indonesian made attack helicopter if we want to see them in hundreds, inshaALLAH




Looks like a cross between cobra n hind (wings-pylons)



Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Currently we have 8 Mi-35 Hind attack helo supported by numbers of rocket armed NBO-105, but we have 8 Apache Longbow on order.
> So we will have combined US & Russian made attack helos on our arsenal.



We have around 53-4 cobras.. 12+ fennecs n looking for Russian or Turkish gunships .. Our cobras are getting old.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Air Force Paskhas Forward Air Controller team are putting their trust on the pilots and showing their guts here by making a close calls in Close Air Support exercise.





I dont know if there is a minimum safe distance in pin-pointing air attack but it looks pretty close to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Air Force Paskhas Forward Air Controller team are putting their trust on the pilots and showing their guts here by making a close calls in Close Air Support exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know if there is a minimum safe distance in pin-pointing air attack but it looks pretty close to me.



Lazed targets ..


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Gunship attacks



It's missing something...




Now it's perfect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Videos of TNI Joint Exercise 2014


----------



## athlon

Reashot Xigwin said:


> It's missing something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's perfect.


Valkyries.. nice pick..


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Now it's perfect.


Reminds me of the movie The Apocalypse Now hahaha 'the sweet smell of napalms in the morning'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Indonesian Army Paratroopers in the Indonesian Armed Forces Joint Drill 2014









TNI-AU Su-27 and Su-30s being armed with air to air missiles , air to surface missiles and bombs for the Indonesian Armed Forces Joint Drill 2014









Indonesian Air Force Sukhoi Su-30s and Su-27s supporting the troops on the ground in the Indonesian Armed Forces Joint Drill 2014








 




Rest in peace KRI Karang Banteng, she was used as a target for the Indonesian Armed Forces Joint Drill 2014 Naval exercise. She got hit by an Exocet, C-802 , OTO Melara 76mm and RBU-6000 from various ships

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*




Joint Exercise Counter Terrorism with 707th CT/SMB between Indonesia and Presidential Security Service Republic of Korea on 12 - 24 May 2014 in Gwaju, South Korea.













*
Galeri Foto | Pasukan Pengamanan Presiden

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*Actual Philippine Warship Design - PAL *






#SURABAYA, -- PT PAL Indonesia believes immediately realize the two types of war ships "Landing Platform Deck / LPD" The Philippine government order for the process of development is now entering the planning stages of design.

"Therefore, we are still waiting for a request from the Government of the Philippines design . Was the same or different design with the Navy LPD-owned, "said Head of Public Relations of PT PAL Indonesia, Bayu Abrams, contacted in Surabaya on Sunday.

He said warships "LPD" purchased the Philippines is a kind of "Strategic Sealife Vessel / SSV". The ship has a length of 122 meters. "In size, it is longer owned Indonesian LPD ships which reached 125 meters," he said.

Meantime, he explained, the warship bookings made through the Ministry of Defence (Ministry of Defense) to PT PAL Indonesia.

The signing was done in March. "Philippine Government success motivated us to build warships and kind of LPD Quick Ship Missile (KCR) 60 meters from Kemenhan orders," he said.

Nowadays, he added, it is also doing further coordination with Philippines. It aims to find out what their needs are.

#gtranslate.

PAL: Realisasi Kapal Perang Filipina Tunggu Desain | ANTARA JATIM : Portal Berita Daerah Jawa Timur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Joint exercise between malaysia GGK and indonesia kopassus in malaysia*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia Aerospace in 1976*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

Indonesia will have at least a total of 18 mechanized infantry battalions based on Anoa APC...out of 100 infantry battalions in TNI-AD. There are currently 3 in Kodam Jaya (Jakarta), three are being converted in Kodam Brawijaya (East Java)...that will require nearly 1000 Anoa, about USD 800 million total.

TNI targetkan ada batalion mekanis di tiap Kodam - ANTARA News






Current mechanized units are based on 200 AMX VCI






Other variants










Mortar carrier







Medic Variant










Recovery Variant

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

brothers with pictures, can you please put the extra pictures in a quote box or as attachment.. make them smaller or partly hidden... the scrolling (and loading) is "killing" me  .. cm saran saja.


----------



## MarveL

katarabhumi said:


> brothers with pictures, can you please put the extra pictures in a quote box or as attachment.. make them smaller or partly hidden... the scrolling (and loading) is "killing" me  .. cm saran saja.



86. roger dat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

MarveL said:


> Indonesia will have at least a total of 18 mechanized infantry battalions based on Anoa APC...out of 100 infantry battalions in TNI-AD. There are currently 3 in Kodam Jaya (Jakarta), three are being converted in Kodam Brawijaya (East Java)...that will require nearly 1000 Anoa, about USD 800 million total.
> 
> TNI targetkan ada batalion mekanis di tiap Kodam - ANTARA News



Anoa APC operated by Army Territorial Command (KODAM) in Aceh. ( i put into quote box )



>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## athlon

MarveL said:


> Indonesia will have at least a total of 18 mechanized infantry battalions based on Anoa APC...out of 100 infantry battalions in TNI-AD. There are currently 3 in Kodam Jaya (Jakarta), three are being converted in Kodam Brawijaya (East Java)...that will require nearly 1000 Anoa, about USD 800 million total.


1000 Anoas?  sweet..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

^^

Mortar firing Anoa-2 Mortar carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _hailhydra_

cute

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Pics from the Marines inter-platoons cross country competition.
In this race, every platoon (31 personnel) must compete with other platoon in a 8 km cross country marathon carrying a minimum 10 kg backpack, SS-1 Assault weapon, P-5 Walter pistol, standard marines knife, 3 magazines plus helmet and standard BDU.
This race is to test the individual stamina as well as the platoon's fighting spirit.



>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesian Navy to receive indigenously built LSTs by October*

Two landing ship tanks (LSTs) under construction by state-owned shipbuilder PT Dok Kodja Bahari are on track for delivery to the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) by October 2014, State Enterprises Minister Dahlan Iskan said on 3 June.

The 117 m LSTs were ordered under a 2012 programme to replace the TNI-AL's ageing US and South Korean-built boats for amphibious operations. The vessels are powered by two 3,970 HP engines and can attain a maximum range of 6,240 n miles with a top speed of 16 kt.

Ishan told reporters that the shipbuilder is currently awaiting the arrival of equipment and sensors from South Korea, Germany, and the Netherlands that will be installed on the vessels.

Indonesian Navy to receive indigenously built LSTs by October - IHS Jane's 360

=====

*PINDAD to produce ammunition for Indonesia's Leopard 2A4*

PINDAD director Sudirman Said announced the company's readiness to supply Indonesian Leopards with locally made 120mm smoothbore rounds.
The development is targeted to start at the end of 2015.



> *PT Pindad siap produksi amunisi tank 2A4 Leopard*
> 
> Bandung (ANTARA News) - Satu lompatan dilakukan PT Pindad, setelah Direktur Utama PT Pindad, Sudirman Said, menyatakan kesanggupan perusahaan itu membuat dan membangun amunisi tank utama 2A4 Leopard.
> 
> "Dari hasil Latihan Gabungan TNI 2014, banyak yang harus kami jawab, salah satunya melengkapi amunisi bagi beberapa perenjataan terkini TNI, termasuk peluru meriam 120mm smoothbore untuk tank Leopard," kata Said, di Bandung, Jumat.
> 
> Menurut dia, untuk peluru meriam 120mm smoothbore Leopard, ditargetkan pengembanganya sudah bisa dilakukan mulai akhir 2015.
> 
> "Sehingga kita bisa memenuhi kebutuhan kesenjataan tank itu," katanya.
> 
> Leopard memakai dua varian meriam utama, yaitu Rheinmetall 120 mm L44 atau L55 smoothbore alias tanpa ulir sepanjang 5,28 meter dan berbobot 3,37 ton.
> 
> Laras meriam tanpa ulir merupakan "jawaban" pada dasawarsa '70-an atas kejayaan seri tank T-72/80 dari Uni Soviet yang bisa membantai secara mudah tank-tank Barat.
> 
> Laras meriam tanpa ulir juga memiliki energi kinetik lebih besar ketimbang yang berulir sehingga meninggikan efek mematikan amunisi yang dilontarkan.
> 
> Selain amunisi konvensional, meriam ini bisa menerima berbagai tipe amunisi, sebutlah Armour Piercing Discarding Sabot DM23, ataupun Armour Piercing Fin Stabilized Discarding Sabot M829 dengan kepala ledak berisikan uranium.
> 
> Masih ada amunisi Multi Purpose Anti Tank Projectile yang berbasis teknologi High Explosive Anti Tank, buatan Jerman, berdesignasi NATO sebagai DM12.
> 
> PT Pindad siap produksi amunisi tank 2A4 Leopard - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*ITB Pioneering Stealth Technology for Tank.*





_Stealth technology developed for Army tanks (photo: BAE Systems)_

TEMPO.CO, Bandung - Infiltration of military vehicles to the enemy side should escape detection from thermal or heat sensor. To that end, the students and faculty of Institute of Technology Bandung or ITB will pioneer Stealth Technology for tanks or infantry carrier. The vehicle have the ability to "disappear" from sight, or "change" shape like an animal or civilian vehicles.





_Stealth technology in practice (photo: BAE Systems)_

Thermal camouflage for military vehicles are being worked on by Adrian Yopi Gazali, Claudius Andrew, and Gregory Famalt, students of ITB 2010. It's shaped sort of like scales in the form of a copper plate measuring 12.5 inches each side, 0.4 millimeters thick. "Adjust the size of the pixels on the thermal surveillance cameras," said Adrian told Tempo in Electrical Engineering Days event in the West Hall ITB which takes place from 3-6 June 2014.

The scales camouflage will be fitted into the outer coating of the military vehicles. *For infantry carrier like Anoa made by Pindad, approximately needed 1,200 scales for outfitting*, said Adrian. The installation needed an extra frame to be put on the vehicle.

On the back of each of the scales, the copper plate is connected to a number of major components, such as the heatsink to dissipates heat, the Peltier for cooling or heating, the relay to turn into a hot or cold plates, as well as thermal sensors to get the temperature in the surrounding environment.

Each pair of scales should be installed at opposite positions in order to be able to read the ambient temperature for optimum efficiency. "If you're in the woods or bush, tanks will disappear from sight because the temperature follows the surrounding conditions," he said.

Camouflage scales can also be arranged so that the heat form into an animal or civilian vehicles to deceive the enemy. The camouflage is intended for night operations that generally requires the uses of a thermal camera for monitoring.

According to Adrian, this thesis studies continue testing from last year study that uses plate made out of aluminum. From the results of their tests, the aluminum plate heat slower than copper so its waste more electrical power.

But they also have not been satisfied, because copper is able to heat in 38 seconds, still comparatively slower than peltier components that can produce heat less than five seconds. Peltier thermal conductivity is also better, which ranges from -10 to 70 degrees Celsius, while the copper ranges from 15-30 degrees. "This type of material needed to be studied again" he said.

*The biggest problem this technology faces is the use electrical power to camouflage the scales. Each copper scales, for example, it took up to 60 watts of electricity. They have yet to find a way out.*

ITB Rintis Teknologi Penyamaran untuk Tank Â | -nasional- | Tempo.co

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *ITB Pioneering Stealth Technology for Tank.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Stealth technology developed for Army tanks (photo: BAE Systems)_
> 
> TEMPO.CO, Bandung - Infiltration of military vehicles to the enemy side should escape detection from thermal or heat sensor. To that end, the students and faculty of Institute of Technology Bandung or ITB will pioneer Stealth Technology for tanks or infantry carrier. The vehicle have the ability to "disappear" from sight, or "change" shape like an animal or civilian vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Stealth technology in practice (photo: BAE Systems)_
> 
> Thermal camouflage for military vehicles are being worked on by Adrian Yopi Gazali, Claudius Andrew, and Gregory Famalt, students of ITB 2010. It's shaped sort of like scales in the form of a copper plate measuring 12.5 inches each side, 0.4 millimeters thick. "Adjust the size of the pixels on the thermal surveillance cameras," said Adrian told Tempo in Electrical Engineering Days event in the West Hall ITB which takes place from 3-6 June 2014.
> 
> The scales camouflage will be fitted into the outer coating of the military vehicles. *For infantry carrier like Anoa made by Pindad, approximately needed 1,200 scales for outfitting*, said Adrian. The installation needed an extra frame to be put on the vehicle.
> 
> On the back of each of the scales, the copper plate is connected to a number of major components, such as the heatsink to dissipates heat, the Peltier for cooling or heating, the relay to turn into a hot or cold plates, as well as thermal sensors to get the temperature in the surrounding environment.
> 
> Each pair of scales should be installed at opposite positions in order to be able to read the ambient temperature for optimum efficiency. "If you're in the woods or bush, tanks will disappear from sight because the temperature follows the surrounding conditions," he said.
> 
> Camouflage scales can also be arranged so that the heat form into an animal or civilian vehicles to deceive the enemy. The camouflage is intended for night operations that generally requires the uses of a thermal camera for monitoring.
> 
> According to Adrian, this thesis studies continue testing from last year study that uses plate made out of aluminum. From the results of their tests, the aluminum plate heat slower than copper so its waste more electrical power.
> 
> But they also have not been satisfied, because copper is able to heat in 38 seconds, still comparatively slower than peltier components that can produce heat less than five seconds. Peltier thermal conductivity is also better, which ranges from -10 to 70 degrees Celsius, while the copper ranges from 15-30 degrees. "This type of material needed to be studied again" he said.
> 
> *The biggest problem this technology faces is the use electrical power to camouflage the scales. Each copper scales, for example, it took up to 60 watts of electricity. They have yet to find a way out.*
> 
> ITB Rintis Teknologi Penyamaran untuk Tank Â | -nasional- | Tempo.co



Good achievement from our students, but it seems the infra-camo system can only effective against observer from the side of the vehicle not from the front.
About the electricity consumption i think they should research other materials or maybe composite materials. But still good news to hear.

The BAE system has been developing this technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Good achievement from our students, but it seems the infra-camo system can only effective against observer from the side of the vehicle not from the front.
> About the electricity consumption i think they should research other materials or maybe composite materials. But still good news to hear.
> 
> The BAE system has been developing this technology.



BAE System is a multi-million dollar industry while ours is probably just a small research group.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Do you think we have to keep this in secret......? It is still too early to be published though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Infantry Battalion 112 Raiders, under Army Territorial Command, Aceh conducting river-crossing operation, swimming in full combat equipment as part of their refreshment exercise.



>


----------



## katarabhumi

*TNI Navy to add 40 more guided missile FAC*


Indonesian Minister of Defense, Purnomo Yusgiantoro told journalist that two local shipbuilders are currently in work for building 20 KCR 60 (length 60 meter) and 20 KCR 40 (length 40 meter).

20 KCR 60 will be manufactured by state owned PAL shipyard while 20 KCR 40 will be manufactured by Palindo Marine, Batam.



> *TNI AL Tambah 40 KCR*
> 
> SURYA Online, SURABAYA - Menteri Pertahanan Purnomo Yusgiantoro menegaskan, pihaknya terus mendukung pengembangan kekuatan Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) agar semakin kuat, seperti melalui pengadaan alat utama sistem senjata (Alutsista).
> 
> *"Kita sedang mengembangkan pengadaan Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR) 60 meter sebanyak 20 unit dan KCR 40 meter juga 20 unit," katanya kepada wartawan di atas geladak KRI Makassar yang berlayar di Laut Jawa, Selasa (3/6/2014), dalam kaitan Latihan Gabungan TNI 2014.
> 
> Ia menjelaskan, KCR 60 meter akan dibuat oleh PT PAL Surabaya yang dilengkapi rudal dengan daya jelajah sekitar 140 kilometer, sementara KCR 40 meter akan dibuat oleh galangan di Batam.*
> 
> Dengan pengadaan KCR itu, katanya, maka kekuatan TNI AL akan semakin kokoh, demikian juga dengan kekuatan matra lainnya yang terus melakukan pembaruan alutsista, yakni TNI AD dan TNI AU.
> 
> Untuk TNI AU, kata Menhan, akan dikembangkan kekuatan 24 pesawat tempur F16 sehingga kekuatannya menjadi dua skuadron. Demikian juga dengan kebutuhan alutsista lainnya yang akan terus didukung oleh Kemenhan.
> 
> "Untuk darat (TNI AD) akan dikembangkan skuadron serang helikopter. Kita persiapkan skuadron Apache. Sekarang kita pesan delapan Apache," katanya.
> 
> Sementara Direktur Latgab TNI 2014 Letjen TNI Lodewijk F Paulus mengemukakan bahwa pada latihan kali ini melibatkan sejumlah alat tempur terbaru dari ketiga angkatan.
> 
> "Dari TNI AD ada enam helikopter 412 yang diterima tahun anggaran 2013/2014. Dari TNI AU ada T50 (pesawat latih tempur buatan Korea Selatan) dan Tucano. Dari TNI AL ada kapal jenis Sigma dan KCR 60 meter," katanya.
> 
> Selain Menhan, Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Moeldoko, Kasal Laksamana TNI Marsetio, Kasau Marsekal TNI Ida Bagus Putu Dunia, Wakasad Letjen TNI Munir dan sejumlah anggota Komisi I berada di KRI Makassar untuk menyaksikan latihan puncak gabungan TNI di Pantai Banongan dan Pusat Latihan Tempur Marinir Karang Tekok, Asembagus, Situbondo, Rabu, 4 Mei 2014.
> 
> Dari KRI Makassar, para petinggi Kemenhan dan TNI itu menyaksikan kemampuan kapal perang RI yang menembakkan rudal-rudal canggih, meriam, bom laut serta kemampuan pesawat tempur F16 TNI AU yang menghancurkan sasaran di tengah laut.





TNI AL Tambah 40 KCR - Surya

KCR 60 images :


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## athlon

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *ITB Pioneering Stealth Technology for Tank.*



So, this is about the thermal camouflage, right? 

Nice..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

athlon said:


> So, this is about the thermal camouflage, right?


Yup, i think our national science institution should help them with R&D facilities and sponsoring them with budgets.
For the National Defense Industry, i think the manufacturers of Anoa APC should think of developing the armor protection level from NATO standard Stanag 4569 level 3 to level 4.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

*Jane's : Indonesian Navy tests upgraded CMS in simultaneous missile attack*

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Navy International
04 June 2014

The Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) sank a target vessel during test firings of anti-ship missiles (ASMs) via an upgraded combat management system (CMS) on 3 June.
The test firings were carried out as part of ongoing naval exercises conducted by the TNI-AL in the Indian Ocean. According to a statement released by the TNI-AL's Komando Armada RI Kawasan Timur (KOARMATIM, Eastern Fleet), a decommissioned personnel transport vessel used as target, KRI _Karang Banteng_ , was hit simultaneously by four ASMs during the exercise.

Two Diponegoro (Sigma)-class corvettes, KRI _Sultan Hasanuddin_ and KRI _Sultan Iskandar Muda_ , each fired an MBDA MM 40 Exocet Block II missile while two Ahmad Yani (Van Speijk)-class guided missile frigates, KRI _Abdul Halim Perdanakusuma_ and KRI _Yos Sudarso_ , each launched a C-802 missile from over-the-horizon locations at the target.

Source : Indonesian Navy tests upgraded CMS in simultaneous missile attack - IHS Jane's 360



> Sigma Class Corvette launching its Exocet missile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck view of Indonesian LPD KRI-Makassar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigma Class Corvette firing its Oto Melara 76mm guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elements of Sea Battle Groups : two Sigma Class Corvette at front, followed by four Van Speijk Class Frigates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Since we are still waiting for someone to upload the missiles test fire during TNI Joint Exercise 2014, i just found a video from TNI Joint Exercise 2013.

KRI Teuku Umar 385, 1 of 16 Parchim Class ASW Corvettes in our inventory, test firing all its weapons.

Here some preview from the video taken by on-board cameraman :

Salvo of RBU - 6000 ASROC





AK-725 Twin 57mm gun





Test firing 30mm AK-230 CIWS (Night)





Daylight





Vector G12-20mm AA gun





Watch the video here :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesian air force to build air base in West Kalimantan*
Mon, June 9 2014 22:23 |





Sungai Raya, W Kalimantan (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU) will soon build a type C air base of at Temajuk in Sambas district, West Kalimantan province, to strengthen security in the area bordering Malaysia.

"Today we will scrutinize the preparations for the construction of an air base in the area. We will build an air base there to prevent illegal acts including alleged annexation of our state borders," Assistant for Operations to the Air Force Chief of Staff Rear Marshal Sudipo Handoyo said when paying a working visit to the Supadio Air Base in Pontianak, West Kalimantan, on Monday.

During the visit, Sudipo was accompanied by Chief of the Air Force Operation Command Rear Marshal M Syaugi and Commander of the Air Force Special Troop Corps Rear Marshal M Harpin Ondeh.

From the Supadio Air Base, Sudipo and entourage went straight to Temajuk to check the location for the air base of type C.

"We have come to Sambas to check the truth of the alleged construction of a lighthouse in the border area. By doing so, they (Malaysia) know that we will not remain silent to defend the sovereignty of our state," he said.

_(S012/ )
Reporting by Rendra Oxtora
(INE)
Edited by INE/A014

(U.SYS/B/KR-BSR/A014) 09-06-2014 21:43:32
Editor: Aditia Maruli

COPYRIGHT © 2014

Indonesian air force to build air base in West Kalimantan - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Potentially becomes Indonesian First Indigenous SRBM*
*http://jakartagreater.com/roket-rx-550-lapan-kerjasama-dengan-ukraina/*
*LAPAN RX 550 Program Cooperate With Ukraine *

Feb 222014



Roket RX 550 LAPAN (photo: Okezone.com)

*JakartaGreater* 22/02/2014: Setelah beberapa kali gagal, Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (Lapan) berencana meluncurkan kembali roket RX 550. Untuk mencapai keberhasilan ini, Lapan bekerjasama dengan National Space Agency of Ukraine (NSAU) dalam pengembangan nosel termasuk di dalamnya kesepakatan untuk proses alih teknologi.

Saat berbincang dengan Kapusroket Lapan, Dr. Rika Adiarti mengaku kerjasama dengan NSAU sudah berlangsung sejak 2012. Saat ini tim Lapan bersama NSAU sedang merperbaiki tabung motor dan nosel roket RX-550 yang gagal pada beberapa kali percobaan.

“Untuk desain tetap dari kami. Mereka membantu pengembangan lainnya,”

Bahan baku untuk roket pun sudah dipersiapkan dan direncanakan roket RX-550 akan diuji statis kembali pada semester 2 tahun 2014. Untuk sementara, nosel dan tabung roket akan diuji terlebih dahulu menggunakan roket yang lebih kecil seperti RX-420 ke bawah.

Sayangnya, saat ini alat-alat yang dipakai Tim Lapan sudah banyak yang tidak layak. Berbeda dengan dengan di NSAU, Rika mengaku tim Ukraina sangat dibantu pemerintahnya melalui anggaran yang besar, fasilitas yang memadai dan alat-alat bagus.




RX 550 Lapan

Meski kepedulian pemerintah dalam Research and Development (R&D) peroketan belum maksimal, Rika bersama tim optimis bisa mengharumkan nama bangsa melalui RX-550.

“Anggaran belum maksimal Mas. Banyak alat-alat yang harus diganti. Ada beberapa peralatan yang harganya mahal. Tim kita yang di Ukraina banyak belajar dengan teknologi yang lengkap di sana. Tapi kita tetap yakin roket ini akan berfungsi untuk negara kita,”

Apakah roket ini akan digunakan juga untuk pembuatan rudal balistik?. Saat ini tim Lapan menurut Rika, masih mengembangkannya. Mereka akan tetap fokus untuk keberhasilan roket. Masalah penggunaan roket, bisa dibahas setelah roket RX-550 berhasil meluncur.

“Apakah akan digunakan untuk pertahanan negara atau pengorbit satelit, kita belum tahu. Karena fokus kita untuk keberhasilan roket karya anak bangsa ini,”




Roket RX-550 Lapan

RX-55- adalah roket berdiameter 550 mm dengan panjang 6 meter dan merupakan penyempurnaan dari roket sebelumnya yakni RX-420. Roket berbahan bakar hydroxyl toluen poly butadiene (HPTB) ini dapat mencapai ketinggian 150 km dan daya jangkau di atas 200 km. Untuk pengembangannya, roket ini didanai sebesar Rp. 5 milliar.

Pada tahun 29 September 2012 silam, RX-550 diuji statis di stasiun pengamatan dirgantara Lapan, Pameungpeuk, Garut – Jawa Barat. Sayangnya, uji statis ini mengalami masalah pada desain struktur nosel tidak kuat menahan tingginya suhu pembakaran dan berakibat lepasnya material nosel sebelum pembakaran propelan. (written by *Jalo*)


Roket RX 550 Lapan Kerjasama dengan Ukraina » JakartaGreater


The testing inshaALLAH will be conducted in second semester this year (2014) based on the recent plan.

*Thanks Ukraine * ​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Okay, to match the previous post and Indian Brahmos Thread last night, so I will bring our old video of Indonesian Yakhont Missile Testing about 2 years ago








This missile is deathly and large as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

@Indos , I heard it's been postponed due to crisis in Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

katarabhumi said:


> @Indos , I heard it's been postponed due to crisis in Ukraine.


Just like the procurement of BTR 80 for Marine Corps, our Ministry of Defense has canceled the program due to Ukraine-Russia crisis.


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> @Indos , I heard it's been postponed due to crisis in Ukraine.



Well, the cooperation has been started since 2012, but even though the cooperation is postponed, I believe RX-550 can still be tested this year if LAPAN can fix the nosel problem. As we know, we started this program alone with our own design. Ukraine did helped us, but without Ukraine I believe we still can continue, insyaALLAH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

..Blessed are the peacemakers
Pics of Indonesian police contingent in Darfur - Sudan.
Serving humanitarian duties in diversity.



> Breaking the Fast on patrol during Ramadhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers breaking the fast at Indonesian HQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian Christian quarters at the Base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian Hindu quarters at the Base

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## athlon

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Indonesian air force to build air base in West Kalimantan*
> Mon, June 9 2014 22:23 |
> 
> From the Supadio Air Base, Sudipo and entourage went straight to Temajuk to check the location for the air base of type C.
> 
> "*We have come to Sambas to check the truth of the alleged construction of a lighthouse in the border area. By doing so, they (Malaysia) know that we will not remain silent to defend the sovereignty of our state*," he said.



Is it really to keep Malaysia's naughtiness out? How about the SCS' s issue?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

athlon said:


> Is it really to keep Malaysia's naughtiness out? How about the SCS' s issue?



SCS kan udah lanud di Riau. This is to stop the evil Malaysian from encroaching our territory.


----------



## athlon

Reashot Xigwin said:


> SCS kan udah lanud di Riau. This is to stop the evil Malaysian from encroaching our territory.


You are aware that SCS's issue have bigger threat potency, aren't you? 
When it is rollin' into our frontyard, even our so-called evil neighbour wouldn't matter anymore.
Hopefully not..


----------



## DarkElf

athlon said:


> You are aware that SCS's issue have bigger threat potency, aren't you?
> When it is rollin' into our frontyard, *even our so-called evil neighbour wouldn't matter anymore.*
> Hopefully not..



There's no good thief in this story. The big one secretly aiming at our Natuna ZEE, the *so-called evil neighbour *even more greedy, already managed to annex our islands directly and now aiming 2'nd expansion on our border land + ZEE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

DarkElf said:


> There's no good thief in this story. The big one secretly aiming at our Natuna ZEE, the so-called evil neighbour even more greedy, already managed to annex our islands directly and now aiming 2'nd expansion on our border land + ZEE.



He who defends everything, defends nothing - Frederick The Second of The Holy Roman Empire

So we better have priority in this case.
Our ZEE disputes with the great dragon should be contained in negotiation table. And right now China is busy ramming ships with Vietnam and staring eye to eye with US backed Philippines in Shoal.
If china decides to use the full mights of her Navy and Air force against us, we will lose some of our ZEE (unlikely to happen in near future).
But we can surely holds our own against our little brother Malaysia.
And Malaysia not only claim some stretch of our ZEE waters, they already annexed and trying to grab more island and territorial there. So better we prepare to give maximum punishment to them since we are more than able to do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> He who defends everything, defends nothing - Frederick The Second of The Holy Roman Empire
> 
> So we better have priority in this case.
> Our ZEE disputes with the great dragon should be contained in negotiation table. And right now China is busy ramming ships with Vietnam and staring eye to eye with US backed Philippines in Shoal.
> If china decides to use the full mights of her Navy and Air force against us, we will lose some of our ZEE (unlikely to happen in near future).
> But we can surely holds our own against our little brother Malaysia.
> And Malaysia not only claim some stretch of our ZEE waters, they already annexed and trying to grab more island and territorial there. So better we prepare to give maximum punishment to them since we are more than able to do that.



Both of them are equally dangerous, Malaysia right now they can be intimidated with our sheer power, China?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Both of them are equally dangerous, Malaysia right now they can be intimidated with our sheer power, China?


Thats why iam talking about priority.
Since we are no match for China in military power, we better stick to diplomation path in solving the disputes.
If we want to be more tactical, there is US oil company and lots of US interest in our ZEE so there are more in stake for China if they choose the military option in solving the disputes with us.

But for our territorial disputes with Malaysia, we have the capability to stop them with our own. Thats why we must put the Malaysian threat as first priority.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

*Chinese, Indonesian vessels hold first drill under new naval code of conduct
Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Navy International
09 June 2014
*
Ships from the People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) carried out drills of a newly ratified naval code with a vessel from the Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) on 7 June during a PLAN visit to Indonesia.

The Code for Unplanned Encounters at Sea (CUES), was ratified unanimously by 25 Asia-Pacific countries at the 14th Western Pacific Naval Symposium (WPNS) held in China earlier this year. The protocol aims to improve communication at sea to prevent maritime tensions from flaring into conflict and consists of standardised phrases for naval ships and aircraft to use in unexpected encounters.

Chinese, Indonesian vessels hold first drill under new naval code of conduct - IHS Jane's 360
*
*


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> He who defends everything, defends nothing - Frederick The Second of The Holy Roman Empire
> 
> So we better have priority in this case.
> Our ZEE disputes with the great dragon should be contained in negotiation table. And right now China is busy ramming ships with Vietnam and staring eye to eye with US backed Philippines in Shoal.
> If china decides to use the full mights of her Navy and Air force against us, we will lose some of our ZEE (unlikely to happen in near future).
> But we can surely holds our own against our little brother Malaysia.
> And Malaysia not only claim some stretch of our ZEE waters, they already annexed and trying to grab more island and territorial there. So better we prepare to give maximum punishment to them since we are more than able to do that.



Both of them are equally dangerous, Malaysia right now they can be intim


Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Thats why iam talking about priority.
> Since we are no match for China in military power, we better stick to diplomation path in solving the disputes.
> If we want to be more tactical, there is US oil company and lots of US interest in our ZEE so there are more in stake for China if they choose the military option in solving the disputes with us.
> 
> But for our territorial disputes with Malaysia, we have the capability to stop them with our own. Thats why we must put the Malaysian threat as first priority.



muahahaha, if you got much power in your side and half of East Asia economy at your behalf do you think they want to sit down in negotiation table with us? think twice, which country can be detered against at negotiations table and which one is cannot


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> muahahaha, if you got much power in your side and half of East Asia economy at your behalf do you think they want to sit down in negotiation table with us? think twice, which country can be detered against at negotiations table and which one is cannot


Any other option than using all our diplomatic channel?
You are missing my point here, he who defends everything - defends nothing.
Whats the point of massing our limited naval sources in a conflict we cannot win?
Better we use them to avoid more territorial grab from Malaysia.
You forgot the US factor in this case, US have interest on the rich natural gas resource there, we need to hold them in negotiation table and keep our neutrality in Vietnam and Philippines case against China. At the end of the day they need us supporting their influence in this region.
China not yet a regional hegemony in Asia, strong US military presence and backup in South Korea, Japan, Taiwan dan Philippines are they main obstacle to achieve that status. In South East Asia, only Indonesia have the capability to become their mediator and tactical ally in this case (Vietnam is mortal enemy, Philippines still living in Cold War paradigm with Western power as hero and savior and Communism as the great Evil, while Malaysia and Singapore surely belongs to their rival side).
The deeper penetration of China military force in South East Asia, the stronger support we can get from US and Australia. Thats why Australia keep sending us money regardless how many illegal immigrants boats we let pass to Australia. 
We need to play our cards well, thats why mass deployment of military assets in Natuna waters will only provoke more frontal reaction from China. 

Thats my point of view, now whats yours?
If negotiation and diplomatic approach not an option are you suggesting us to start the ramming ship circus like what happen to Vietnam?


----------



## Nike

First, i know we cannot compete against them toe to toe militarily, economically, and so on. Simply we doesn't have such luxury nor capability to do that. And i am not a simple minded persons trying to say China is our enemy, but we must admit they are our prospect threat and in some way they has been. 


*Double mask diplomacy way * 

back door policy to contain China threat is what i am preferred against them, using so many viable options to contain their activity in South China sea and surrounding region but without them noticing so much our activity, including close cooperation with their arch enemy such Vietnam, India and Japan. Trying to sucks them and calling close cooperation with them is not desirable in long term relationship with them economically or militarily. In which economically they are sure our competitor and our true enemies (*beside Vietnam and Thailand *) in which Indonesia and China has the same range product to offer to the world (cheap electronic equipment's,cheap textiles products , cheap manufacturing products, cheap car and so on), you should know Indonesia suffer massive deficit trade against them, i am recall we had accumulate more than 150 billion US dollar in the last 5 years. Militarily, China must yet to complete their pearl of string and it was thousands islet lying around South China Sea, including some near Natuna islands, and i can tell you Indonesia never wanna to have a big power such as China becoming their immediate neighbor suddenly. And in the same time amassing our forces and military infrastructure largely in Natuna, Kalimantan, Sumatra area somehow will have limited work against them and surely will working in full conditions against our immediate neighbor such as Malaysia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

credit untuk kodokmanyun @kaskus


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia should change its views on the sea: Experts *

Novan Iman Santosa, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Thu, June 12 2014, 9:03 AM
*




*
_On the same page: Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro (left) and Indonesian Navy chief Adm. Marsetio (right) leave the Navy Staff and Command School (Seskoal) after launching two books — Indonesian Sea Power and The Indonesian Navy’s New Paradigm: World Class Navy — in Cipulir, Jakarta, on Wednesday. Both books are penned by Marsetio. (Antara/Retno Esnir)_
*
Military and political experts on Wednesday called on the next government to shift its maritime paradigm to enable Indonesia to become a new sea power.

The call was made at a discussion session to mark the launch of two books written by Indonesian Navy chief Adm. Marsetio — entitled Sea Power Indonesia (Indonesian Sea Power) and Paradigma Baru TNI AL Kelas Dunia (The Indonesian Navy’s New Paradigm: World Class Navy) — at the Navy Staff and Command School (Seskoal) in Cipulir, South Jakarta.

In the first book, Marsetio tries to revive an awareness of the Indonesian maritime vision of seeking glory in being a great seafaring nation, while the second book outlines supporting instruments to attain the Navy’s goal of being a reliable and respected world class navy.

During the discussion, military observer Salim Said cited several points in history that had weakened the country’s sea power, and added that many considered the sea as a divider rather than a connector of islands.

He said that Sultan Agung, the founder of the Mataram kingdom, which spawned into the kingdoms of Yogyakarta and Surakarta as well as the principalities of Mangkunegara and Pakualam, retreated inland after defeating coastal Javanese kingdoms.

Another moment was when the Dutch East Indies Company (VOC) defeated local sea powers and limited the size of local ships. 

“Bugis sailors lost their sailing skills as their ships were much smaller,” he said.

International law expert Hikmahanto Juwana said that sea power should not be reduced to a mere military force, or even sea force, as it also included other components of society, especially trade power. 

“But with the current conditions at seaports in Jakarta and Surabaya, how can we control sea trade?” he asked.

He said that Indonesia had all the elements necessary to becoming a great sea power as prescribed by US geostrategist Alfred Thayer Mahan: geographic position, physical conformation, extent of territory, number of population, character of the people and character of the government. 

International relations expert Dewi Fortuna Anwar said the publication of the two books was timely as maritime security had become an important geostrategic issue, as seen in discussions at various forums such as the Jakarta International Defense Dialogue and Singapore’s Shangri-La Dialogue.

“We have recognized we are an archipelagic state but have not yet become a maritime power,” Dewi stressed, adding that according to the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS), Indonesia has a responsibility to maintain the security and safety of its waters, which are used for international shipping lines.

“Should we be unable to do so, other countries may force their will, to safeguard their own interests,” she said, pointing to moves from a number of countries to arm their merchant marine fleets or even escort their vessels into Indonesian waters due to piracy concerns.

Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro, who officially launched the books, agreed that the publications were timely, as his ministry was preparing various defense documents, including the Strategic Defense Review (SDR) and the weapon system master list for the second strategic plan (Renstra) 2015-2019.

“The Navy should include points from both books in the documents so that the next government can use them to continue developing the defense sector,” he said in his remarks at the book launch.

Indonesia should change its views on the sea: Experts | The Jakarta Post*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Almost 300,000 Police Officers Said to Be Assigned to Secure Presidential Election*

By Jakarta Globe on 07:49 pm Jun 11, 2014
Category News, Politics
Tags: 2014 Indonesia Presidential Election, Indonesia National Police





Almost 300,000 National Police officers will be on duty for the July 9, 2014 presidential election. (EPA Photo/Mast Irham)

*Jakarta.* National Police will assign almost 300,000 officers to ensure the security of the country in the July 9 presidential election, and they will be supported by the military and civilian patrolmen, according to Antara.

“The National Police troops would be assisted by the soldiers and People Protection [Linmas] officers,” Gen. Sutarman, National Police chief, was quoted as saying by state-run Antara news agency on Wednesday.

Sutarman said that the National Police would assign around 294,000 officers, while the Indonesian military would assign 23,000 soldiers.

The National Police would also work with the Election Supervisory Board (Bawaslu) and General Election Commission (KPU) to make sure that the election operates without incident.

He advised people to also participate in maintaining security conditions in their regions, and to remain calm when expressing their political views.

“Don’t let any pressure, especially money politics when voting,” Sutarman said, adding that National Police would remain neutral.

Almost 300,000 Police Officers Said to Be Assigned to Secure Presidential Election | The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

*Indonesia Cancels NZ Police Training Program in Papua Over ‘Hidden Motives’
*
By Harry Pearl & Farouk Arnaz on 04:10 pm Jun 11, 2014

Jakarta. Indonesia has axed a multimillion dollar police training program in West Papua because police intelligence reports suggested there were “hidden motives” behind the New Zealand-funded program.

New Zealand’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs and Trade (MFAT) confirmed late last month that the $5.4 million project, which was scheduled to start early this year, had been put off, but refused to answer specific questions about the issue.

On Tuesday, however, the deputy chief of the Indonesia National Police, Comr. Gen. Badrodin Haiti, cited concerns about the program’s motives as the reason for its cancellation.

“We refused it based on the input from head of [the] Police’s Security Intelligent agency, Comr. Gen. Suparni Parto, that there could be a hidden motive behind the aid,” he said.

The three-year program, funded by the New Zealand Aid program and run by the New Zealand Police, followed a pilot project in Papua and West Papua in 2009-10.

It would have seen two full-time New Zealand police staff deployed to the Indonesian National Police office in Jayapura for three years, as well as short-term specialists, and aimed to provide training for up to 1,000 Indonesian police officers.

In October last year, New Zealand foreign affairs minister Murray McCully said the training program would help support the Indonesian National Police to improve community policing skills in the Papua, West Papua and Maluku.

But the supposedly political nature of the aid was said to have caused concern among the Indonesia National Police, who have faced persistent criticism for their human rights record in the country’s easternmost regions.

Badrodin said that New Zealand had insisted on training police in the restive provinces, and had rebuffed offers to train members of Indonesia’s police force elsewhere.

“They refused when we offered to change the training location to our training center in Makassar or in Java island. So what is going on?” he said.

When approached by the Jakarta Globe for comment, New Zealand’s foreign affairs ministry declined to say anything beyond a limited three paragraph statement.

The statement said that the future of the program, or whether funding would be reallocated, would depend on “priorities for development assistance” agreed upon by New Zealand and the incoming Indonesian Government.

The New Zealand Police would continue to work with their Indonesian counterparts in other areas, the statement said, including the provision of trainers to the Jakarta Center for Law Enforcement Cooperation.

News of the training’s cancellation has been met with relief in some quarters.

One member of New Zealand’s Parliament has said the country should never have been providing aid that perpetuated “an oppressive _status quo_.”

“We need to have a positive relationship with Indonesia and engage with them respectfully on the West Papua issue, challenging them to negotiate for peace,” Green Party MP Catherine Delahunty said.

She said the community policing model — which emphasized community engagement — was successful in countries where the government had a “robust and genuine commitment to human rights” and communities that could trust police.

“The opposite situation exists in West Papua where the rhetoric of human rights is undermined daily,” Delahunty said.

Andreas Harsono, a researcher for Human Rights Watch in Indonesia, said the training program had “sent the wrong message,” because widespread impunity among security forces in the provinces persisted.

He cited two examples of alleged police abuses in Papua: the possible use of unnecessary lethal force by police against rock-throwing protesters in Papua in September 2013, and the crackdown of the Papuan People’s Congress in October 2011, where at least three people were killed and dozens injured.

“We repeatedly asked the Indonesian government to investigate abusive police officers in Papua but there’s no positive response from Jakarta,” Andreas said.

Indonesia Cancels New Zealand Police Training Program in Papua - The Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

Your news @Jakartans@PkDef 

remind me about some Kiwis bastards in MP.net his net name is Nganyitumeautela, always abusing his power as moderator to bully and banned Indonesian member there...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> First, i know we cannot compete against them toe to toe militarily, economically, and so on. Simply we doesn't have such luxury nor capability to do that. And i am not a simple minded persons trying to say China is our enemy, but we must admit they are our prospect threat and in some way they has been.
> 
> 
> *Double mask diplomacy way *
> 
> back door policy to contain China threat is what i am preferred against them, using so many viable options to contain their activity in South China sea and surrounding region but without them noticing so much our activity, including close cooperation with their arch enemy such Vietnam, India and Japan. Trying to sucks them and calling close cooperation with them is not desirable in long term relationship with them economically or militarily. In which economically they are sure our competitor and our true enemies (*beside Vietnam and Thailand *) in which Indonesia and China has the same range product to offer to the world (cheap electronic equipment's,cheap textiles products , cheap manufacturing products, cheap car and so on), you should know Indonesia suffer massive deficit trade against them, i am recall we had accumulate more than 150 billion US dollar in the last 5 years. Militarily, China must yet to complete their pearl of string and it was thousands islet lying around South China Sea, including some near Natuna islands, and i can tell you Indonesia never wanna to have a big power such as China becoming their immediate neighbor suddenly. And in the same time amassing our forces and military infrastructure largely in Natuna, Kalimantan, Sumatra area somehow will have limited work against them and surely will working in full conditions against our immediate neighbor such as Malaysia.




Ms. @madokafc ,

You're not only beautiful, but also very intelligent. My humble observation.


----------



## Indos

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Ms. @madokafc ,
> 
> You're not only beautiful, but also very intelligent. My humble observation.



I am agree on this 

I hope you can bring one of your female Japanese friends to be PDF member as well ...It can make this forum less stressful


----------



## Nike

hmmm just a little chit-chat

i am kind of Rei Ayanami from Evangelion fans and Eureka from Eureka Seven, both have their strength and unique characters as a woman. 


*Air Platforms*

*TNI-AU to deploy fighter aircraft near disputed waters with Malaysia*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
11 June 2014






_A Todak-class guided missile attack craft similar to the one being deployed near Tanjung Datu while waiting for the naval and air force facilities to be completed. Source: TNI-AL

The Indonesian Air Force (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU) will upgrade a runway near the disputed maritime region of Tanjung Datu to accommodate fighter aircraft, the TNI-AU's assistant chief of staff, Air Vice Marshal (AVM) Sudipo Handoyo, said on 9 June.

"The instructions given directly by Indonesian Armed Forces commander General Moeldoko are to upgrade the runway at Paloh and establish a permanent TNI-AU presence in the area," he said.

According to AVM Handoyo, the existing runway at Paloh has a length of 750 m was built by the Netherlands in 1978 to support its economic interests in West Kaliman. This runway will be hardened and lengthened to 2,500 m. One hundred hectares of land surrounding the runway will also be cleared to build logistics and accommodation facilities for soldiers.

"We will also station about 500 troops from the army and navy in the area. This reinforcement is being done in anticipation of further provocations from Malaysia," said AVM Handoyo. "We will continue to monitor the situation and decide if we will need to deploy more troops into the area".

AVM Handoyo, however, gave no details on the number or types of aircraft that will deployed at the new airbase.

The proposed runway upgrades follows a statement by General Moeldoko on 26 May confirming that the Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) is establishing a new naval base at Tanjung Datu.

Tensions between Indonesia and Malaysia escalated recently after the latter attempted to construct a lighthouse in disputed waters off the Kalimantan coast on 19 May. Indonesia has also accused Malaysian helicopters of intruding its airspace above Tanjung Datu and dispatching a naval ship into its maritime territory.

Malaysia halted work on the lighthouse on 22 May after protests by the Indonesian federal government.

While the naval and air force facilities are being established, the TNI-AL has indicated that it will deploy three vessels, the Kakap-class offshore patrol vessel KRI Barakuda , Todak-class guided missile attack craft KRI Lemadang , and Kapitan Pattimura (Parchim I)-class corvette Sutedi Senoputra to patrol the waters near Tanjung Datu as an interim measure.

TNI-AU to deploy fighter aircraft near disputed waters with Malaysia - IHS Jane's 360_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> hmmm just a little chit-chat
> 
> i am kind of Rei Ayanami from Evangelion fans and Eureka from Eureka Seven, both have their strength and unique characters as a woman.



Good combination my friend........


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

I guess this is the reason why President SBY didnt come to Asembagus, East Java to watch the Military Joint Exercise 2014.



> *SBY slams TNI role in election *
> *Margareth Aritonang, The Jakarta Post | Headlines | Tue, June 03 2014, 9:07 AM*
> President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono lashed out on Monday at several active generals both in the Indonesian Military (TNI) and the National Police whom he has accused of failing to maintain their neutrality ahead of the July 9 presidential election.
> 
> “This is hardly slander, as my sources have confirmed that certain quarters have approached several high-ranking officers in order to get their support for presidential candidates,” he said during a meeting that Yudhoyono convened specifically to discuss the neutrality of the TNI and police in the election, which was held at the Defense Ministry headquarters on Monday morning.
> 
> Present at the meeting were TNI Commander Gen. Moeldoko, Army chief of staff Gen. Budiman, Air Force chief of staff Air Chief Marshal Ida Bagus Putu Dunia and Navy chief Adm. Marsetio.
> 
> In his speech, the President also accused the TNI officers of being disloyal to him as the military’s supreme commander.
> 
> “There has been a suggestion that they [the officers] ought to abandon their President and not to listen to him, because he is in ‘a sinking ship’ [...] It is much better to follow a bright new star,” Yudhoyono said while scanning the faces of his audience.
> 
> Yudhoyono then went on to remind all military officers to uphold the military code, Sapta Marga, as well as the soldier’s oath, both of which provided ethical and moral guidance.
> 
> Yudhoyono said that he convened the meeting to right the wrong that had taken place in the military. “I initiated this meeting myself and wanted it to be openly broadcast to the public […] because we are in election season, when politics leads to bouts of suspicion and intrigue,” he said.
> 
> Speculation was rife that Yudhoyono’s ire was directed at Moeldoko, who had been tapped as a running mate for the Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle’s (PDI-P) presidential candidate Joko “Jokowi” Widodo.
> 
> In April, Moeldoko met with Jokowi amid speculation that he could be the right figure for the Jokowi ticket. At the time, several PDI-P executives hinted at the possibility of Moeldoko being nominated as Jokowi’s running mate.
> 
> Moeldoko himself was vague when asked about his response to the proposal.
> 
> “If I were to refuse the offer then everybody would call me arrogant but if I said yes, well, the fact is that I am still carrying out my duties as military commander. Therefore, I will focus my energy on the latter right now,” Moeldoko told The Jakarta Post in March.
> 
> Last week, the Constitutional Court upheld a ban on active members of the military and police from voting in elections, after receiving appeals for the 2008 Presidential Election Law to be reviewed.
> 
> Following Yudhoyono’s speech, Budiman gave an assurance that his institution would remain neutral in the presidential election, citing the Army’s neutral stance in the April 9 legislative election as proof of this.
> 
> “We will stay neutral, right down to the lowest level of command at the village level,” Budiman said.
> 
> Budiman also denied a high-ranking officer in the Army was leaning toward one of the presidential candidates.
> 
> “We will not discredit our own institution by being biased,” he said.
> 
> Commenting on the President’s speech before the TNI leadership, political analyst Indria Samego of the Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI) said that Yudhoyono’s complaints were justified given his access to confidential information on the military.
> 
> “He [Yudhoyono] must have collected and verified the information before going public,” Indria said.
> 
> Indria also blamed civilian politicians for their efforts to drag military figures back into politics.
> 
> “We still treat the TNI the way we used to when it was still actively involved in politics. Times have changed but many still attempt to involve former soldiers in politics. For me, this reflects a lack of confidence by civilians, who regard former members of the military as having considerable authority due to their past experience in politics, as well as their business networks,” he said. (tjs/gda)


SBY slams TNI role in election | The Jakarta Post


----------



## athlon

madokafc said:


> *Air Platforms*
> *TNI-AU to deploy fighter aircraft near disputed waters with Malaysia*
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
> 11 June 2014


Well, the guardian dog has been released. Hasn't it?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Photos of Indonesian Navy Eastern Fleet Command HQ at Surabaya.

Indonesian Navy motto written in sanskrit : Jalasveva Jayamahe (Victorious on the Sea)
_Jalasveva Jayamahe monument is the icon of Indonesian Eastern Fleet Headquarter in Surabaya.
This 30,6 meters high statue standing above 30 meters building depicts an Indonesian naval officer complete with is sword of honor.
The statue stands proudly overlooking the sea, seemed ready to challenge the waves and storms in the ocean, showing that the Indonesian navy is ready to prevail.
This monument named after the motto of Indonesian navy Jalesveva Jayamahe meaning Victorious on The Sea.
_


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*RI to start defense contract buyback policy *
Novan Iman Santosa, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Wed, April 02 2014, 11:15 PM



Starting on April 5 all new defense contracts with foreign suppliers will carry a mandatory 85 percent buyback plan in the form of countertrade, local content and transfer-of-technology requirements.

“The requirement is stipulated in Law No. 16/2012 on the defense industry,” Silmy Karim, the Defense Industry Policy Committee (KKIP) special staff for cooperation and institutional relations, said Wednesday.

Silmy was speaking at a press conference after a KKIP workshop on the drafting of a master plan to fulfill security and defense equipment, which promoted the use of locally-made equipment.

“We already have a transfer-of-technology policy in the second strategic plan [Renstra] to fulfill our defense needs,” he went on.

The second Renstra is slated for 2015-2019, it is also known as the second stage of the Minimum Essential Force (MEF). The first is 2010-2014.

The KKIP head of planning division, Said Didu, said that 50 percent of the 85 percent requirement would be fulfilled through counter-trade, which should spur the national economy.

“The counter-trade should focus on Indonesian commodities and not on providing services, such as training, to Indonesia,” he said.

“The remaining 35 percent will be achieved through local content and transfer-of-technology mechanisms, aimed at developing the defense industry and manufacturing.”

Didy, however, said that KKIP would assess what weapons systems would be built locally.

“We do not have a plan, for example, to locally produce Sukhoi jet fighters, unlike India,” he said.

“But we may produce Sukhoi parts or request jet fighter transfer-of-technology, which we can use to design our own.”

He said it was a different case with submarine procurement as Indonesia had a plan to make submarines locally.

The workshop was attended by planning assistants to the chiefs of the Indonesian Military (TNI), representatives from the three branches of the military and the National Police as well as state-owned and private defense industries.

“The users presented what they needed and we will match them with the capabilities of the domestic defense industry, both state owned and private,” Silmy said.

“Such pairing is important because defense procurement takes time due to human resource management, facilities, infrastructure and production capacity.”

The head of the KKIP implementation team, Adm. (ret) Sumardjono, said that the workshop preceded the drafting of a master plan for the fulfillment of defense and security equipment and it’s financing.

“There are also master plans on the needs of users and the defense industry,” he told the conference.

“The users will determine what equipment they need according to their operational requirements and technical specifications.”

Sumardjono said in general not all requirements could be met by local defense industries and that it was the KKIP’s duties to find out a way on how to reach the desired capabilities.

He added that the master plans would be drafted as inputs for State Budget deliberations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

KRI Bung Tomo after sea trial, cannot wait her after all she is an valuable additional into our Navy 

credit to Uwa212 @kaskus.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> KRI Bung Tomo after sea trial, cannot wait her after all she is an valuable additional into our Navy
> 
> credit to Uwa212 @kaskus.co.id



Yes, this picture can be seen now. We cannot see your picture from your own post, dont know why ?
Too large maybe....(for any body who cant see Madokaft picture can click my picture to get bigger one)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> KRI Bung Tomo after sea trial, cannot wait her after all she is an valuable additional into our Navy


Cant wait to see her with pennant number on the hull.
Lets hope its delivered on schedule in this July.
Btw is the new Mica VLS system already installed on board?


----------



## Indos

Bung Tomo Corvete detail

*Technical Data*

KRI Bung Tomo (357) memiliki berat 1,941 ton (weight). Dengan dimensi 89 meter x 12,8 meter x 3,6 meter. Ditenagai (power) oleh 4 x MAN B&W / Ruston diesel engine (total of 30.2 MW). Kecepatan maksimal (maximum speed) 30knot dengan jarak jelajah (distance) 9,000km. Diawaki oleh maksimal 79 pelaut (sailors).

*Weaponry*

1 x Oto Melara 76mm gun.
2 x MSI Defence DS 30B REMSIG 30mm guns
16 VLS to launch MBDA (BAE Systems) MICA surface-to-air missile.
2 x 4 Quad to launch 8 missiles MBDA (Aerospatiale) Exocet MM40 Block II.
2 x triple BAE Systems 324mm torpedo tubes to destroy target above and below water surface.
*Censor and electronics *

Ultra Electronics/Radamec Series 2500 electro-optic weapons director.
Thales Underwater Systems TMS 4130C1 hull-mounted sonar.
BAE Systems Insyte AWS-9 3D E- and F-band air and surface radar.
BAE Insyte 1802SW I/J-band radar trackers.
Kelvin Hughes Type 1007 navigation radar.
Thales Nederland Scout radar.[2]
Thales Sensors Cutlass 242 countermeasures.[2]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

i am afraid they will be equipped with Block III Exocet instead of Block II. The differences will be slightly off, but i hope the best for our Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> i am afraid they will be equipped with Block III Exocet instead of Block II. The differences will be slightly off, but i hope the best for our Navy.


What about the ship's missile defense system? MICA SAM can intercept incoming missiles?


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> What about the ship's missile defense system? MICA SAM can intercept incoming missiles?



i will say, maybe we are better to see themselves after firing trial at home, speculation only bring us into misinterpreted arguments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

> credit to Uwa212 lagi di kaskus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Lie why are you so Handsome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> credit to Uwa212 lagi di kaskus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Lie why are you so Handsome



This can be seen now.......wow huge ship


----------



## Nike

*Leopard migrates eastward (ES14E2)*









CHRISTOPHER F FOSS
17 June 2014

Indonesia is taking delivery of 103 Leopard 2 MBTs from Rheinmetall, with the first two units delivered late in 2013 and additional vehicles following this year.

Of the 103 Leopard 2s, 42 are refurbished Leopard 2A4s and are referred to as Leopard 2A4+ and the remaining 61 will be upgraded to the RI standard, which includes elements of the Rheinmetall MBT Revolution. They will retain their Rheinmetall 120mm L/44 smoothbore guns but will have the capability to fire the latest Rheinmetall 120mm DM11 programmable high-explosive round.

The Leopard 2A4+ has the new all-electric gun control equipment and air-conditioning system, while the vehicles upgraded to the RI standard will have additional capability. Indonesia is also taking delivery of 10 Leopard 1 support vehicles, including armoured recovery vehicles (ARVs) and armoured engineering vehicles (AEVs).

In addition to marketing MBT Revolution, Rheinmetall is a key provider of Leopard 2 based support vehicles, including the Kodiak AEV, a joint development between Rheinmetall and RUAG Defence of Switzerland, which is based on a surplus Leopard 2 MBT hull modified for its new mission.

The Kodiak AEV has already been ordered by the Netherlands (10), Sweden (six) and Switzerland (12). Kodiak production is now under way for an undisclosed customer in Asia – understood to be Singapore – with first deliveries due in late 2014.

Rheinmetall is now the sole source for the Buffel ARV, with a batch of German vehicles being upgraded for deployment to Afghanistan. In addition to building brand new Buffels, Rheinmetall can convert older Leopard 2 hulls into the latest ARV configuration.

Singapore has taken delivery of two batches of Buffel ARVs from Rheinmetall, while Rheinmetall Canada is converting 12 surplus Leopard 2 MBT hulls into Buffel ARVs for Canada. It is upgrading 42 Leopard 2 MBTs for the training role. Canada and Indonesia have awarded contracts to Rheinmetall for Leopard Gunnery Skills Training (LGST) as well as driving simulators.

Rheinmetall has also sold 146 Marder 1A3 infantry fighting vehicles to Chile, while Indonesia is taking delivery of a batch of 42 plus eight spare Marder 1A3s, with the first two units delivered late in 2013.

Leopard migrates eastward (ES14E2) - IHS Jane's 360

Yuhuhuuuu, our Leopard will arrive soon. What a beauty beast



> Ex-RAAF Hercules for Indonesian Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*CAESAR reigns supreme (ES14E2)*
*CHRISTOPHER F FOSS*
17 June 2014




Four countries have now ordered the Nexter Systems CAESAR 155mm/52 calibre wheeled self-propelled (SP) artillery system, which is now being optimised to meet specific export customer’s requirements.

*The latest customer is Indonesia, which is to take delivery of 37 CAESAR plus a complete suite of 155mm ammunition, with the first systems due to be delivered from Nexter’s facility in Roanne later this year. Two battalions will each receive 18 CAESAR, with the remaining system being used for training.*

A total of 72 production systems were supplied to the French Army from 2008-2011 and saw operational use in Afghanistan, Lebanon and more recently Mali. In the long term, the French Army hopes to replace its remaining 155mm TR series towed guns and 155mm AUF1-TA tracked SP guns with additional CAESAR artillery systems, which will then be the only conventional tubed artillery systems to be deployed by France.

The Royal Thai Army has taken delivery of six CAESAR, while an undisclosed Middle East customer, believed to be the Saudi Arabian National Guard (SANG), has taken 136 units.

While all the French, Thai and Indonesian CAESAR are based on a Renault Trucks Defense Sherpa 5 (6x6) cross-country truck chassis, those for Saudi Arabia are based on a German Mercedes-Benz Unimog (6x6).

The Thales ATLAS computerised fire control system (FCS) is installed on the French and SANG CAESAR, although other FCS can be fitted and there are a number of other options, including a protected cab. Nexter is also offering CAESAR for the Indian market integrated onto a higher payload Ashok Leyland Defence (6x6), teamed with local firm Larsen & Toubro.

It has also studied the Tatra (8x8) chassis, which would offer greater cross-country mobility and more payload for increased protection or additional ammunition.

CAESAR reigns supreme (ES14E2) - IHS Jane's 360

Hail Caesar!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFalcon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

REGIONAL FOCUS Asia Pacific (ES14E2)

17 June 2014






The Asia Pacific region’s status as the world’s most populous and dynamic economic zone is tempered by the fact that it is riven with unresolved territorial disputes. These – as well as continued concerns over China’s military development – are driving defence spending across the region. This has been characterised by some as an arms race, although it may be better viewed as a region-wide materiel upgrade propelled by resource competition, rising government revenues and declining markets elsewhere in the world.

Changes of leadership in China, Japan and South Korea in 2013 had a major effect on the strategic outlook for Northeast Asia. However, underlying defence trends have not changed significantly.

The key threat to the status quo remains North Korea, which followed up December 2012’s successful launch of an Unha-3 space launch vehicle with a nuclear test – its third – in February 2013. China, under the new leadership of Xi Jinping, came out hard against the North Korean nuclear test as it continued to deal with the consequences of the US rebalance to the Pacific and increasing regional disquiet over its growing military clout and territorial claims.

China’s People’s Liberation Army (PLA) is beginning to realise the joint forces synergies and new capabilities from an aggressive and comprehensive modernisation programme that dates back to the 1980s.

The PLA has placed significant focus on improving joint forces interoperability and numerous military exercises demonstrate that this is an area where China has made great strides. Furthermore, China has acquired a range of new information technologies, cyber-attack capabilities, new fourth-generation level platforms and precision strike systems, as well as implementing a range of personnel and training reforms.

The highlight of this effort will be the fielding of an array of new high-tech anti-access weapons such as anti-satellite systems, anti-ship ballistic missiles, new submarines, new cruise missiles and extensive mine warfare forces. While China stresses the defensive nature of its armed forces, the latest defence white paper, released in April 2013, emphasised the offensive as well as defensive capabilities of the PLA.

Japan is unlikely to back down under the stewardship of Shinzo Abe, who was re-elected in December 2012 for his second stint as Japanese prime minister. One of Abe’s first foreign policy moves was to announce his hopes for a “democratic security diamond” aligning Japan with like-minded countries such as Australia and India against Chinese aggression.

This has seen Tokyo look to ‘normalise’ its defence and foreign policies and to make the international case for a reinterpretation of its constitution to allow collective self-defence – basically the right to come to an ally’s aid.

Meanwhile, Abe has focused on building better relations with Association of South East Asian Nations (ASEAN) countries suspicious of Chinese behaviour, such as the Philippines and Vietnam.

ASEAN states are themselves pushing forward with programmes to modernise their respective defence industrial bases.

Underpinned by expanding economies and driven by a requirement to enhance self-sufficiency, most governments in the region are channelling modernisation efforts through indigenous programmes and defence offset strategies that are intended to secure technologies and technological know-how from military exporters.

In theory, this industrial development strategy is relatively straightforward, but in reality Southeast Asian countries face many challenges as they attempt to develop their respective defence industrial capabilities so that they are able, in time, to substitute imports with domestically developed and constructed military hardware.

Regional spending
There are some very limited indications of increased competition looking at Northeast Asian defence budgets, most notably in Japan. Although defence spending is growing in China, Japan and South Korea, that growth is tracking wider economic trends rather than being evidence of tension and defence spending, since a share of GDP has in effect been flat in all three cases since 2010.

Regionally, the general trend is towards military expenditure falling as a share of government spending, which strongly suggests there is no overt prioritisation of defence.

This trend will alter significantly in the short term only if China becomes overtly, consistently assertive in the region or there is a major incident. The reorientation of US forces towards the Pacific is a factor in determining the Japanese and Korean positions, and keeping concerns over Beijing’s intentions in check.

Regional defence spending in the major states of Southeast Asia stands at $38.5 billion, although it is falling as a share of GDP and below the global trend of about 2 per cent. Growth has averaged 3.4 per cent a year since 2010 in real terms and is expected to accelerate to an average of 3.7 per cent over the next five years.

MAJOR DEFENCE MARKETS


Indonesia

Indonesia – an archipelago of 18,000 islands that stretch over 2,600 miles – has been involved in numerous territorial disputes with neighbours and has also faced the challenge of dealing with natural disasters and internal unrest.

Indonesia is committed to a concept of minimum essential force (MEF); a strategy introduced in 2005 under which Jakarta assessed the scale and nature of military capabilities required. MEF led to a strong emphasis on procurement funding. Early stages of the plan focused on internal threats, but subsequent phases are geared towards Indonesia achieving military balance with any perceived threat within the Asian region.

Under this approach, major acquisitions likely to get underway by 2019 include additional multirole combat aircraft, large tactical transport aircraft, diesel-electric submarines and a range of surface combatants. Military industrialisation is also a key component of MEF.

To this end, Indonesia has invested heavily in its state-dominated defence industries and introduced legislation in 2012 – the Defence Industry Law – to mandate local industrial participation in military programmes. The “Indonesia first” principal of procurement was also enshrined in the act.

Despite a preference for local solutions above imported materiel, Indonesia’s defence industries lack the sophistication to make a meaningful contribution to national military materiel requirements other than through subcontracted production.

Indonesia has remained reliant, therefore, on a broad range of international suppliers. Procurement relations have historically encompassed Russia; the USA (other than a brief hiatus as a result of an arms embargo); and Europe (including France, Germany and the Netherlands).

Defence industrial and procurement relations are also growing. Between 2012 and 2013, Indonesia signed bilateral defence co-operation accords with the Czech Republic, France, Germany, India, Italy, North Korea, Spain, UK, Finland, Turkey, Ukraine and Vietnam.

Defence spending
Indonesian defence funding has been on a steep upward trajectory for a number of years, with annual allocations of between 19 per cent and 29 per cent from 2009 to 2013.

Strong economic growth has allowed Indonesia to ease the chronic underfunding of past years. Regional rivalries, territorial disputes, the need to recapitalise ageing inventories and a strategy of economic growth through military industrial development have acted as defence spending drivers.

The defence budget will stand at just less than $8 billion in 2014; an increase of 9 per cent over the previous year and an allocation equivalent to about 0.9 per cent of GDP. Defence spending has historically remained below 1 per cent of GDP; a relatively low level even by the standards of Southeast Asia.

Land sector indigenous industry
Indonesia’s land systems sector, which is dominated by state-owned PT Pindad and PT Dahana, is relatively self-sufficient, having developed and produced the Anoa APS-2 and APS-3 6×6 armoured personnel carriers (APCs) and a range of firearms, ammunition, explosives, mortars and howitzers for a number of years.

PT Pindad has also produced other firearms under licence from Belgium’s FN Herstal and Singapore Technologies Engineering.

Indonesia’s indigenous defence industrial capabilities have been developed out of necessity. Development of the Anoa, for example, was accelerated in the early 2000s when the Indonesian Armed Forces were involved in conflict with the Free Aceh Movement.

Indonesia has recognised a specific strength with particularly its development of the APCs and is looking to enhance this capability through a partnership with Turkey announced in April 2011, whereby PT Pindad and FNSS Savunma Sistemleri will jointly develop an armoured combat vehicle, as well as various missiles, rockets and propellants. 

South Korea 

The defence market of South Korea is shaped primarily by a requirement to modernise the country’s armed forces in the face of continuing high tension with North Korea.

Seoul’s main strategy in dealing with this threat is the acquisition and indigenous development of advanced military technologies and platforms channelled through its long-term defence reform plan. This is intended to provide South Korea with a qualitative edge, offsetting North Korea’s perceived quantitative advantage in terms of military personnel and conventional military equipment.

South Korea’s procurement strategy is also underpinned by a long-standing commitment to secure modern technologies and expertise through defence offset and industrial collaboration. This has enabled the local defence industrial base to develop strongly over the past 10 years and is likely to facilitate the continued expansion of capability over the coming decade.

The growing competitiveness of this defence industrial base is evidenced by its expanded presence in military export markets and is strengthened by South Korea’s highly educated workforce, which is well suited to high-technology industries such as defence and aerospace.

While growing indigenous defence industrial capability has enabled Seoul to spend much of its capital expenditure in country, its traditionally close relationship with Washington means that the vast majority of imported materiel is sourced from the USA, with most of the remainder contested by European states, in particular Germany and France.

Defence spending
South Korea’s drive to continue to expand its military and industrial capabilities will be supported by a defence budget that is forecast by IHS to grow in line with the country’s economy at a rate of about $1 billion a year during 2013-17 from about $30 billion to $34 billion; a compound annual growth rate (CAGR) of 3 per cent.

Reflecting South Korea’s concern over strategic threats, however, spending allocated to military procurement during the 2013-17 timeframe is forecast to expand at an even faster rate. IHS forecasts a CAGR of 7 per cent growth in defence procurement spending, rising from $5.9 billion in 2013 to $7.8 billion in 2017. Total procurement investment in the period is forecast at more than $35 billion.

Land sector indigenous industry
The Army is the country’s largest force and has the broadest array of requirements, most of which are met through indigenous products, suggesting that South Korea’s land systems capabilities are relatively advanced.

Over the years, some of these requirements have been met through systems designed, developed and produced in foreign countries, such as Kirov Works T-80 MBTs, BAE Systems M113 and M577 armoured personnel carriers and Lockheed Martin MLRS.

However, increasingly South Korean industry is meeting these requirements, and the Army is now estimated to source more than 70 per cent of its procured materiel from local firms. Companies including Hyundai Rotem, Doosan DST, Samsung Techwin and KIA Motors have supplied the RoKA with K1/ K1A1 MBTs, K21 infantry fighting vehicles, a range of military trucks and K9 Thunder self-propelled howitzers. Air defence weapons have been developed by companies including Lig Nex1, Hanwha and Doosan DST. RoKA weaponry requirements are also met by European and US designs, notably by MBDA and Raytheon.

Singapore

The defence market of the tiny city state of Singapore is shaped by its vibrant economy and the contrast between domestic political stability and the potential for upheaval in the wider region.

Singapore has pursued a remarkably mature foreign policy, which has shaped its approach to defence investment.

It has aimed to tread the delicate balance between having the capability to defeat regional rivals without inflaming tensions or igniting a regional arms race through inflammatory materiel purchases. Relations with neighbouring Malaysia and Indonesia have been periodically tense, while Singapore is conscious of the potential political and economic fallout that could stem from poorer relations with regional power China.

There are strong ties between the military and largely state-owned defence industry, which is housed almost entirely under the aegis of Singapore Technologies Engineering.

The country’s long-standing emphasis on training and skills acquisition has also enabled these institutions to assimilate modern military technologies. Industrial development has been further underpinned by a strategy to acquire technologies and know-how through offset and industrial collaboration.

Singapore’s stated undertaking to develop and acquire capabilities that provide a qualitative edge over regional rivals has also meant that the USA has become the country’s most important military vendor (particularly in aerospace programmes) supplying 60 per cent of the country’s imports over the past decade. French, German and Israeli technologies are also favoured.

Market entrants are further attracted by Singapore’s relative transparency and its commitment to open-market acquisition, although a lack of access to information can render opaque some areas of procurement.

Defence spending
IHS expects Singapore’s military investment to remain on a modest upward trajectory over the coming five years. Military investment is assessed to have stood at $10.3 billion in 2013. Growth of 9 per cent to 2017 is forecast, with aggregate investment of $53 billion over the period. Investment as a percentage of GDP is expected to remain at about 3.5 per cent.

Land sector indigenous industry
Singapore’s land systems capabilities are wide ranging and have been specifically designed to fulfil Republic of Singapore Army requirements. Despite this, international sales of some land systems from ST Kinetics – ST Engineering’s land systems division – are reasonably strong to both developed and developing markets, reflecting a sophisticated level of capability in a few niche areas.

Land systems capabilities are concentrated on the design, development and manufacturing of wheeled and tracked military vehicles; military vehicle MRO; production of 40mm weapon systems; a range of munitions; production of the SAR 21 5.56 assault rifle; and the design, development and production of 155mm artillery systems.

As is custom in Singapore, the products have been developed in collaboration with the SAF and domestic R&D agencies. In terms of international sales of land systems, ST Kinetics has sold in recent years 40mm weapon and ammunition systems to the UK, Sweden, Finland and Brazil; L70 naval guns to the Brazilian Navy; and Bronco All-Terrain Tracked Carriers (ATTC) to the British Army (which has modified the vehicle’s protection systems and renamed it Warthog).

Another area of investment has been remotely operated land systems. Such efforts have previously been focused on the Spider strike vehicle, but have also been explored through partnerships with foreign primes. For instance, ST Kinetics signed an agreement with Lockheed Martin in 2004 to explore opportunities in the unmanned ground systems sector.

REGIONAL FOCUS Asia Pacific (ES14E2) - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## R2D2

*MAFTA

Multilateral Agreement for a Free Trade Alliance*

I propose formation of an economic block MAFTA composed of Pakistan, China, Afghanistan, Russia, Iran, Turkey, Bangla Desh, Sudan, Saudi Arabia, UAE, CARs, Brazil, Indonesia, Malaysia, Venezuella, Japan, Cuba, Bolivia, Ireland, Brunei Dar as Salam and Palestinian Authority for free trade without or reduced customs duties.

A MAFTA secretariat should be formed in Istanbul or Kuala Lumpur to coordinate all the activites.

Pakistan and Afghanistan in particular can benefit from adaptation of the advanced technologies from brotherly countries. An example is the recent Metro Bus project in various cities of Punjab with the help of Turkey.

Malaysia and Indonesia are rich in Palm oil and can meet the needs of member countries. Malaysia is also ahead in technology.

Pakistan is a big exporter of Textile and Leather goods.

Brazil is an important member of BRICS group and the biggest exporter in south America.

Saudi Arabia, Iran and Venezuela are major exporters of crude oil. Russia is also a big exporter of gas and can supply Pakistan through its purchased gas from Turkmenistan.

Japan is the technological giant of the East and is already helping Pakistan in various projects.

Cuba is known for its independent policy and is the leading voice of the leftist world and will help us in gaining more space and allies diplomatically. The Cuban doctors performed selflessly during the 2005 earthquake in Pakistan.

Republic of Ireland is known for its independent foreign policy on the European mainland as opposed to Britain which is always toeing the American line.

Iran has patched up its differences with America and is emerging on world stage as a mature power.

Turkey is leading the Muslim world in moderate thought, technology, foreign investment and outreach.


----------



## Muslimdaughter

According to the plan. Replacement to the aircraft engines will be carried out by Pratt & Whitney in East Hartford, Connecticut.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

*Indonesian Navy to establish naval cyber command*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
17 June 2014

The Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) is to establish a naval cyber command unit in anticipation of greater maritime threats in the digital domain, said the TNI-AL in an address delivered on 16 June during a TNI-AL-hosted event in Jakarta aimed at raising awareness of digital threats.

The address - a speech written by Chief of Staff Admiral Marsetio and delivered by Assistant Chief of Staff Vice Admiral Didit Herdiawan - pointed to the navy's increasing reliance on information technology and interconnectedness between assets as points of vulnerability.

Vice Adm Herdiawan said that the establishment of a naval cyber command will be instrumental in preparing the navy for possible future cyber warfare risks, as well as being an integral part of the TNI-AL's development.

Indonesian Navy to establish naval cyber command - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

r2t2 said:


> *MAFTA
> 
> Multilateral Agreement for a Free Trade Alliance*
> 
> I propose formation of an economic block MAFTA composed of Pakistan, China, Afghanistan, Russia, Iran, Turkey, Bangla Desh, Sudan, Saudi Arabia, UAE, CARs, Brazil, Indonesia, Malaysia, Venezuella, Japan, Cuba, Bolivia, Ireland, Brunei Dar as Salam and Palestinian Authority for free trade without or reduced customs duties.
> 
> A MAFTA secretariat should be formed in Istanbul or Kuala Lumpur to coordinate all the activites.
> 
> Pakistan and Afghanistan in particular can benefit from adaptation of the advanced technologies from brotherly countries. An example is the recent Metro Bus project in various cities of Punjab with the help of Turkey.
> 
> Malaysia and Indonesia are rich in Palm oil and can meet the needs of member countries. Malaysia is also ahead in technology.
> 
> Pakistan is a big exporter of Textile and Leather goods.
> 
> Brazil is an important member of BRICS group and the biggest exporter in south America.
> 
> Saudi Arabia, Iran and Venezuela are major exporters of crude oil. Russia is also a big exporter of gas and can supply Pakistan through its purchased gas from Turkmenistan.
> 
> Japan is the technological giant of the East and is already helping Pakistan in various projects.
> 
> Cuba is known for its independent policy and is the leading voice of the leftist world and will help us in gaining more space and allies diplomatically. The Cuban doctors performed selflessly during the 2005 earthquake in Pakistan.
> 
> Republic of Ireland is known for its independent foreign policy on the European mainland as opposed to Britain which is always toeing the American line.
> 
> Iran has patched up its differences with America and is emerging on world stage as a mature power.
> 
> Turkey is leading the Muslim world in moderate thought, technology, foreign investment and outreach.



I am quite afraid if Indonesia Politics doesn't like Free trade doctrine at all, after all we are quite Isolationist in economics doctrine. Indonesia joint AFTA is because our President doesn't have any other options after a long pressure from our businessman lobby to joint ASEAN market. But in parliamentary units, our congressman is rather more closed minded and quite allergic with everything regarding Free Trade, Liberalism Economics and so on. 

I think if Indonesia more outward looking we can achieve more results in economics terms rather like now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R2D2

Its not necessary to have free trade. The member countries can have normal trade. and work for joint defence like retaking lost lands e.g East Timor

MAFTA - JDF Joint Defence Force


----------



## Nike

r2t2 said:


> Its not necessary to have free trade. The member countries can have normal trade. and work for joint defence like retaking lost lands e.g East Timor
> 
> MAFTA - JDF Joint Defence Force



Not all of country you mentioned before is interested to doing cooperation in military sector with "several other countries in the list", as an example Iran with Saudi Arabia? and some countries is will be more burden for other member like Palestinian Authorities and Central Africa Republics. Some have volatile economics conditions and unsustainable development growth. 

And one point, Indonesia doesn't need East Timor anymore, just pain in the ***. We are doing good without them


----------



## R2D2

Central Asian Republics CARs

It is not necessary that SA and Iran cooperate with each other. SA and UAE will support burden of Palestinian Authority and together with Turkey, they will support CARs.


----------



## Indos

r2t2 said:


> Central Asian Republics CARs
> 
> It is not necessary that SA and Iran cooperate with each other. SA and UAE will support burden of Palestinian Authority and together with Turkey, they will support CARs.



Don't ruin our thread here bro....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dayax

_(kopassus army)_​
*Hymne kopassus*






_May 17,2012.. Cambodian Special forces trained by the Indonesia Kopassus. for Cambodian Soldiers is it a Honor to trained by the Kopassus , a huge thanks to Indonesia!

The 911 Para-Commando Battalion is a Royal Cambodian Army special forces unit based west of Phnom Penh. Most of the battalion graduated from the Indonesian army’s special force, Kopassus, so the 911 is very similar to the Kopassus Battalion. In order to graduate from the school, all cadets have to pass the test set. On passing, cadets receive their own red beret and a badge wing. The Battalion has multiple units, including snipers, naval units, and an anti-terrorist division.

The Operation Base of the special forces airborne 911 unit (SF-911) is near the takethmey village, Kambol Commune, Angsnoul District, kandal Province. This Unit is under direct Command of High Command Headquarter of Royal Cambodian Armed Forces. The SF-911 Have seven Branches with 14 Battalions under their control.

Following units is distributed in the Battalions:
Commando 1 to Commando 4 (Airborne Commando)
Commando 5 to Commando 9 (Attack Commando)
Commando 10 to Commando 12 (Support Commando)
Special Group 13 Close Protection
Counter terrorist 14 Group
Total staff 1750.

Counter terrorist 14 Group is Cambodians first specialized anti terrorist unit. And is SF-911 SWAT component. Counter terrorist 14 Group support law enforcement in anti terrorist operations

The SF regularly conduct trainings and joint exercises such as: * Special forces 6 course (commando Red Barret) * Airborne 11 Course (para) * Freefall 3 Course * Scuba 3 Course (Chhak Sea) * Terrorist Counter 3 Course (T.O) * Training has also been conducted in Indonesia under a special program at Batujajar. Batujajar military training center is located 22 kilometers from Bandung (West Java), where SF-soldiers have been trained in parachute jumping and Landing zone tactics.

CHHAB PEAKDEY is the Commanding officer for the SF-911 (Khmer Pride)





(brigade 911 cambodia)_
​_
Sorry kalau _DOUBLE POST'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Just Pictures...

*Brunei's Crown Prince visit PT. Pindad.*
















Source: Putra Mahkota Brunei Darussalam Kunjungi Pindad, Foto 6 - Tribun Images

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

tribute to Indonesian Police

During the flood and national disasters













During public unrest and demonstration
Face it with smile





Even after standing face to face with demonstrators, when praying time arrived take action to led the prayer





Helping the elder





Police woman distributing food for breaking the fast on the street during Ramadhan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia’s First Satellite Ready for Take Off*
By Erwida Maulia on 08:34 am Jan 07, 2014
Category Editor's Choice, Featured, News, Tech
Tags: Indonesia space program, Lapan, satellites, space program



The Lapan-A2 microsatellite (the black box in the center) undergoes an electromagnetic compatibility test at the Center for Science and Technology (Puspiptek) in Serpong, Tangerang. (Photo courtesy of Lapan)

*[Updated Jan. 7 at 8:38 p.m.]*

The bookish, bespectacled chief engineer of Indonesia’s first domestically made satellite briefly explains the six-year journey his team took before the satellite, called Lapan-A2, is ready for launch this year.

“It began in 2008, a year after we successfully launched Lapan-Tubsat, our first microsatellite, ” Mohammad Mukhayadi, of the National Aeronautics and Space Agency (Lapan), said at his office in Rancabungur, Bogor, last month.

“Then we started the development of Lapan-Tubsat’s successor. We call it Lapan-A2, and it’s finally complete.”

Lapan-Tubsat, also known as Lapan-A1, was built in Germany in an ambitious project that taught Indonesia the process of building satellites from scratch: how to procure components for production, how to arrange licenses and how to test the satellite until it is ready for launch.

Lapan-Tubsat was launched from the Indian space center in Sriharikota, in January 2007. Today, seven years after take-off, the satellite is still floating in space, though it began to slowly drift away from its orbit two years ago.

The 57-kilogram satellite continues to transmit earth surveillance video to Lapan ground stations, allowing operators to train themselves on satellite use and data retrieval methods, though the video data is barely of practical use.

“Of course, it is not what we would call operation qualified,” said Robertus Heru Triharjanto, the head of Lapan’s satellite bus technology division. “It is mostly for our own interest, to see how well we can produce pictures.”

He added Lapan will continue to monitor Lapan-A1 to study its degradation.

“We would like to see what seven years in space has done to the satellite; to collect data on which components are still healthy and which are not, and more importantly, why they came to that state.”

The Lapan-A2 is also a microsatellite, weighing 76 kilograms. Any satellite weighing between 10 and 100 kilograms is categorized as a microsatellite. Communication satellites like those used by Indonesian telecommunication firms Telkom and Indosat usually weigh more than a ton.

Indonesia has been purchasing its satellites for telecommunication purposes from other countries, as it has yet to effectively develop the capacity to manufacture its own satellites.

Lapan, with its Lapan A series of microsatellites — of which there will be five — are hoping to develop that capability.

“The goal of Lapan-A1 is capacity building,” Robertus said. “With the second satellite, we want to prove that we are capable of building a satellite. We want to show the public that we have learned from others and we are able to successfully apply our newfound knowledge in constructing a satellite on our own.”

Mukhayadi said he and his team spent two years designing the Lapan-A2 before procuring some components from Germany and producing the remaining components on their own.

The integration work began in 2011 and was completed in August 2012, along with the set of required tests. The integration was entirely done in Indonesia, making Lapan-A2 the country’s first self-designed, home-made satellite.

Lapan-A2, though, will have to wait until April or May before it can enter orbit, as Indonesia is still significantly behind in rocket technology. For a satellite to enter space, it must be launched with a launch vehicle or a carrier rocket.

Therefore, like its predecessor, Lapan-A2 will be launched with an Indian rocket as its “secondary payload”, with the primary payload being India’s first dedicated astronomy satellite Astrosat.

Mukhayadi said piggybacking as a secondary payload is “the cheapest” method, although that meant it would be highly dependant on the primary payload.

“When they’re [India] ready, we will launch our satellite,” he said. “But for now, the main payload is not ready.”

In the meantime, Mukhayadi and his team have been doing maintenance work on the Lapan-A2, regularly checking its “health”.

“The Lapan-A2’s construction is finished, every necessary component has been integrated, so the microsatellite is actually active,” Mukhayadi said.

He enthusiastically showed Jakarta Globe the carefully maintained microsatellite in his dust-free workshop at Lapan’s Satellite Technology Center in Rancabungur.

The black box doesn’t look much different from a household microwave but only slightly bigger.

He showed us the antennas that will be used to control the satellite from earth and to transmit data to earth; the star censor that will determine the satellite’s position in outer space and support its navigation; the solar panel to power the satellite; and the cameras that will be used to capture earth images.

Like Lapan-A1, Lapan-A2 is intended as an earth observation satellite, as opposed to deeper universe observation, which involves even more sophisticated and more expensive technology.

But Lapan-A2 will carry a digital camera, not just an analog video camera, allowing more practical use of data images.




A Lapan engineer performs maintenance on microsatellite Lapan-A2 at the space agency’s Satellite Technology Center in Rancabungur, Bogor. (Photo courtesy of Lapan)

Ultimately, Lapan hopes its satellites will be able to produce remote-sensing images that will help the country monitor its forest covering and forest fires, the span of its agricultural lands, to detect fish catchment areas and examine the condition of disaster-hit areas, among other uses.

Lapan until now has been obtaining such data from other countries’ satellites, which it has been allowed to access through leases or partnerships that otherwise require regular payments of money.

Other than the digital camera, Lapan-A2 will carry two additional payloads, namely the Automatic Identification System (AIS) for ship surveillance — to help monitor maritime traffic in Indonesia — and a text message repeater for the Indonesian Amateur Radio Organization (Orari) for disaster mitigation purposes, which explains the satellite’s other name, Lapan-Orari.

Mukhayadi also showed two sets of components that he said were exact copies of Lapan-A1 and Lapan-A2’s interiors.

“If there’s a problem with the satellites in orbit, we can conduct a test and simulation with devices on the ground,” he said.

For the next satellite, Lapan-A3, the agency will partner with the Bogor Institute of Agriculture (IPB) to develop a payload for agricultural purposes. Robertus said Lapan was also planning to install a magnetometer in the satellite, which will allow the monitoring of solar activities, Lapan’s first attempt to probe the world beyond our earth.

LapanA3’s integration is set for completion next year. The total production cost of the satellite is slightly higher than that of Lapan-A2, at approximately $3.5 million, Robertus said. Lapan-A1 had cost $1 million to make.

Lapan-A4 is projected to be built in 2016, and Lapan-A5 in 2017.

The development of a B series, for remote-sensing satellites, and C series, for communication satellites, has been scheduled to commence in 2018.

The plan is according to Lapan’s satellite development roadmap, drafted before the House of Representatives passed the Space Law in July. After the law’s issuance, the agency has expressed high hopes to accelerate its implementation.

*A new arm: Space Law*

Indonesian lawmakers may have failed to explain to the public the significance of the new space law, the aspects of which are quite esoteric.

Sutan Bhatoegana, the head of the House of Representatives’ Commission VII on energy and technology, which dealt intensively with the bill before it was passed into law, cryptically explained that it —the new space law — “has to do with satellites, which are important for communication. ”

But the law is much more than that.

It mandates Lapan to develop satellite and rocket technology, to carry out peaceful uses of such technology, and it mandates the government to pursue bilateral or international cooperation that will enable a transfer of technology.

The law regulates the construction of a space port, investigation of space-related accidents (including space debris or meteorites falling within Indonesia’s territory), and partnerships with the private sector.

It paves the foundation for a space industry in a country that has been moving at slower than a snail’s pace in its space sector, despite the establishment of the agency 50 years ago. Lapan was set up in 1963, under Indonesia’s first president, Sukarno.

“The government and the House might have deemed [the space sector] too high a technology, while there have been many other things they still need to take care of,” Agus Hidayat, the head of Lapan’s cooperation and public relations bureau, said at the agency’s headquarters in Jakarta.

“But the birth of this law has been fully supported by the House. I guess now the government and the House are at the same frequency. At least their awareness of the sector is becoming more concrete.”

One “concrete” evidence is a budget increase of at least Rp 310 billion ($25.4 million) for 2014, Agus said, and that is more than half the Rp 526 billion amount disbursed to Lapan last year.

The 2013 figure represents only modest increases from Rp 493 billion in 2012 and Rp 466.8 billion in 2011.

The Space Law, though, specifies no sanctions for failure to carry out the aforementioned mandates, so implementation will likely depend heavily on the House.

Agus, though, is confident that the House is committed to developing the space sector, viewing their passage of the law as evidence.

“It is the House’s task to oversee law implementations. So, if they ask us why we fail to develop this or that, we can easily counter, ‘Where’s the money?’ ” Agus said.

“They can’t demand us to build an aircraft if they only give us a budget for a bajaj [three-wheeled car]. If they ensure a smooth flow of our funding, surely we’ll also be able to work smoothly.”

Agus added Lapan was currently drafting a master plan for Indonesia’s space industry development for the next 25 years, which is another mandate of the law.

He envisions the industry, which includes heightened roles for Lapan and extensive involvement of the private sector, to be in existence five years from now.

Robertus, though, thinks it needs at least 10 years for the industry to develop, taking into account the need to build the workforce that will run the industry.

“If we look at the experience of other nations like China or India, usually it takes more than 10 years for the space industry to establish a solid [legal] ground,” Robertus commented.

He envisioned Indonesia to become Asia’s next big space player in that 10-year span — after Japan, China, and India.

“If the new space law can be implemented according to the plan, we are sure to have a good, promising future,” Robertus predicted.

But Hakim L. Malasan, of the School of Astronomy at Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB), highlighted the law’s failure to address the human resources need to support the industry.

“I haven’t seen this law guarantee the development of top human resources in the fields of astronomy and astrophysics, though they will be important for Indonesia’s space industry,” said Hakim, also a vice president of Paris-based International Astronomical Union.

“Clauses on education and the development of relevant educational institutions to train future astrophysicists should have been incorporated in the law.”

He added, nevertheless, that Lapan was already on the right track by learning everything from the ground up, in order to end Indonesia’s reliance on other countries’ space products.

“A classic problem with Indonesia is the lack of will to start from the bottom and develop things from scratch using science. We tend to enjoy being consumers of foreign products,” Hakim said.

“I see that Lapan is already on the right track. It only has to move faster in order to accomplish its roadmap.”

*China deal, space war concerns*

Just a few months after the passage of the Space Law, Indonesia inked in October a partnership deal with China on “the development of space technology for commercial and peaceful purposes”.

The new cooperation also brings hopes to Indonesia’s space sector.

“Why are we interested in China? Because they’re still quite open,” Agus said. “China is probably willing to share a bit of rocket science with us.”

Developing rockets that will launch satellites to outer space is even more difficult and complex than manufacturing the satellites, Agus said.

While Indonesia’s slow satellite technology development is largely attributable to the nation’s lack of commitment to the sector — and thus the lack of funding — for the development of rockets technology there is another, more “sensitive” issue.

“Rocket technology is very different from aircraft and satellite technology. For the latter, other countries are very open, we can learn from them, we can ask them how to make one,” Agus said.

“As for rockets? No way. Developed countries don’t want Indonesia to be advanced in rocket technology because they worry we’ll use it to develop weapons.”

Indonesia, Agus said, really had to start from zero, all on its own, with regards to rocket technology.

The latest rocket Lapan launched in its rocket test center at Pameungpeuk beach in Garut, West Java, only had a range of between 100 and 200 kilometers, less than a third needed for the minimum height of a satellite in orbit, which is around 600 kilometers. Large communication satellites need to be placed even farther: in the geostationary orbit, a circular orbit around 36,000 kilometers above the earth’s equator.

“To be frank, we’ll be very slow in rocket development,” Agus said.

Negotiations with China concerning detailed schemes of the partnership, though, are still underway.

China has so far asked to be allowed to build a ground station in Pare-pare, a port town in Indonesia’s South Sulawesi province, where a Lapan station is also located.

Agus said China needed the station to track its newly launched satellites.




A Lapan ground station in Rumpin, Bogor. (JG Photo/Erwida Maulia)

Indonesia, though, has not agreed on anything. “We’re still negotiating. What can we get in return? It’s not good if they get more from us.”

Agus added Indonesia treaded carefully in any space negotiation with another country, citing a perceived space war involving the US and China, in which each country has reportedly been developing their own anti-satellite weapons.

The US especially, according to a Reuters report in May last year, has remained concerned about China’s development of its anti-satellite capacity after Beijing shot its own defunct weather satellite in 2007, creating a multitude of space debris. The action caused protests from nations worldwide because of the potential harm the space debris may cause to their respective operating satellites.

In the following year, the US shot its non-functioning intelligence satellite while it was entering the earth’s atmosphere.

Mukhayadi said during the six years of Lapan-A1’s operations, Lapan has received three or four alerts on near collision with space debris, although all of them were easily avoided with a small amount of maneuvering commanded by Lapan’s ground stations.

Indonesia doesn’t want to be dragged into the “new frontier” competitions, directly or not. The Space Law appears to have anticipated this, banning any space activities for non-peaceful purposes, although again it fails to offer sanctions.

“Surely we have concerns about this issue, which is why we need to be very careful with this law. We can no longer simply accept an offer as it is,” Agus said.

“That’s why negotiations with China have been quite difficult. We don’t want to be dictated.”

Agus added that in addition to China, Russia and India have also quite aggressively approached Indonesia, offering space cooperation.

He said they were particularly interested in the archipelago’s geographical advantage, specifically its position under the geostationary orbit (GSO). An object put in this orbit will appear stationery relative to the rotating earth, and holds most of the world’s communication and weather satellites in orbit.

“GSO is the sexiest site to place satellites, particularly communication satellites, because gravity is almost zero there, which means the energy needed to maintain satellites [in GSO] is smaller than in the orbits beneath,” Agus said. “Our GSO territory is very long compared with other nations, equal with Brazil.”

Indonesia recently decided to reject Russia’s offer to build an air launch in Biak, Papua, citing local residents’ rejection and safety reasons. In the past few years, Russia had been offering Indonesia a partnership that will use the new technology — launching satellites off a flying aircraft rather than a ground launchpad.

And although the US has remained silent about all those other growing space nations’ — especially China’s — moves to approach Indonesia, Agus said he believed the US is keeping a close watch.

“I’m sure they’ve been doing that silently, albeit never explicitly.”

*National pride, or financial gain?*

In the end, this is not about national pride, Agus said, though he proudly claimed Indonesia was quite advanced in its satellite technology compared with its Southeast Asian neighbors.

“If you talk about a manned mission, or lunar or Mars exploration, I think those are more about prestige; to show other nations that they are now inferior,” Agus said. “But our need is real, especially with regards to earth observation.”

He said Indonesia wishes to build its own ground stations, to operate its own satellites, to end its reliance on other nations such as the US and France, from which the country has been “renting” satellites to gain access to crucial earth observation data.

China and India have also been offering to sell such data to Indonesia, while Singapore is developing commercial satellites for a similar purpose, Agus said.

“Once we have mastered earth observation, at least we can end that reliance. So, this is not about prestige; we really need that [independence]. ”

It doesn’t hurt, though, to consider China’s offer for a manned mission, Agus added. He said sending an astronaut to outer space would likely be incorporated in Lapan’s 25-year master plan.

Indonesia almost had its first astronaut when microbiologist Pratiwi Sudarmono, now 61, was selected in 1985 to take part in a NASA space shuttle mission as a payload specialist.

The mission was cancelled, though, after NASA’s space shuttle Challenger, which was supposed to carry Pratiwi to space, exploded before her scheduled mission in 1986. Pratiwi has since then been focusing on her academic career. She is now a microbiology professor at the University of Indonesia.

But before Indonesia can make up its mind whether launching a manned mission is necessary, this year the country will finally have its first astronaut in the outer space anyway.

Rizman A. Nugraha, a 24-year-old web designer, is among 23 people from around the world selected in December to board shuttle spaces under Axe Apollo Space Academy, which is sponsored by consumer goods giant Unilever.

Rizman, who has been undergoing training at the Kennedy Space Center in Florida, will board a two-seated space shuttle called the XCOR Lynx Mark II, with a pilot.

Indonesia’s First Satellite Ready for Take Off | The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Multi Nozzle Static Test
*
Monday, 17 June 2013 10:57


 In order to support the Indonesian government's program of work that is revitalizing Defense industry, as one institution among non-departmental task is to develop a national rocketry technology, the National Aeronautics and Space Agency, established in 1963, has the obligation to support the program so it can contribute to a greater Lapan the national scene to support the Defense industry. Currently Rocket Technology Center (Pustekroket) Lapan still develop some kind of rocket technology with a variety of models, configurations grain shape, material composition propellant, nozzle materials and so forth. Agenda of the activities that have been carried out in 2012 include static test RX 550 and RX 550 test flight in Lapan Rocket Launching Station Cilauteureun Pameungpeuk Garut. Some time ago Pustekroket also been successfully tested using a static multi-nozzle rocket that carried on Static Test Vehicle Installation, Tarogong Rumpin.


On that occasion, the static test to determine the overall performance of a rocket motor, which includes a rocket motor test the power structure, optimization of the contour nozzle test, test ignition system first, and in the end is the result propfil thrust (thrust) function of time which can present a rocket motor performance . According to the Head of Rocket Motor Technology, Ir. Saeri, M.Sc., there are advantages in the development of rocket technology with multi nozzle is.

1. Structure lighter nozzle

2. Currently uneven burning more control over flame deflection,

3. When needed fin complex in the area of the nozzle easier placement

4. Could be used as a generator of spin rocket






Rockets along the 2000 mm diameter 200 mm rocket RX 2020 is kind of a new ballistic missile developed in 2009 with fuel composite propellant (HTPB). This type of rocket can use folded fin (fin fixed) are placed on the nozzle. Rocket RX-2020 is projected as ballistis rocket missile with a range of 20-30 km. The rocket is designed to fly at a cruising speed of high spin and are assumed to fly at sea level with a constant density of 1,225 kg/m3. Maximum Thrust (fmax) were obtained in the range of (Fr) 2250 kgf achieved for 7.7 seconds. Reference design refers to the type of rocket rocket 122 RM 70 which has a range of 10 km to 20 km ie rocket-fueled ballistic type of double base solid propellant.

Source: LAPAN. 

Using Google translate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

RX 550 has had* test flight* according to LAPAN official website ........






RX-550 LAPAN (two stages I believe)





RX 750 LAPAN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

madokafc said:


> I think if Indonesia more outward looking we can achieve more results in economics terms rather like now



I have a question for you and other Indonesian people here:

How Indonesian people feel about the fact that Malaysia and Brunei are so passive, almost complicit when it comes to facing the chinese claims and incursions in the south china sea so close to the Malaysian coast like in the case of the chinese naval exercises and actual landings in the James Shoal area? After all, by their inaction and passivity, they are making it easy for the chinese to eventually take over the area and then, they'll just go for the next target, the Natuna Sea and islands of Indonesia.

My point here is that from a geopolitical perspective and looking at the big picture, Brunei and Malaysia are opening the doors to the chinese and in the end, that will affect Indonesia.

I just find it incredibly embarrassing and shameful actually that all that Malaysia did during those chinese incursions at James Shoal was to ignore the events and pretend that nothing happened, "chinese ships and troops landing at James Shoal"? We didn't see anything, it didn't happened". I find it amazing and on top of that, no popular reaction from the Malaysian people either. 

Brunei on the other hand is often seen as an ally of China.

So, how Indonesian people fill about that? Do they sometimes feel that Indonesia should take over East Malaysia and Brunei and take care of that situation in order to stop China from going further?


----------



## Nike

Carlosa said:


> I have a question for you and other Indonesian people here:
> 
> How Indonesian people feel about the fact that Malaysia and Brunei are so passive, almost complicit when it comes to facing the chinese claims and incursions in the south china sea so close to the Malaysian coast like in the case of the chinese naval exercises and actual landings in the James Shoal area? After all, by their inaction and passivity, they are making it easy for the chinese to eventually take over the area and then, they'll just go for the next target, the Natuna Sea and islands of Indonesia.
> 
> My point here is that from a geopolitical perspective and looking at the big picture, Brunei and Malaysia are opening the doors to the chinese and in the end, that will affect Indonesia.
> 
> I just find it incredibly embarrassing and shameful actually that all that Malaysia did during those chinese incursions at James Shoal was to ignore the events and pretend that nothing happened, "chinese ships and troops landing at James Shoal"? We didn't see anything, it didn't happened". I find it amazing and on top of that, no popular reaction from the Malaysian people either.
> 
> Brunei on the other hand is often seen as an ally of China.
> 
> So, how Indonesian people fill about that? Do they sometimes feel that Indonesia should take over East Malaysia and Brunei and take care of that situation in order to stop China from going further?



if you follow carefully, it is not Malaysia intended to become so passive during the fiasco in James shoal but it is more like they are actually can not get a hold about what happened around them. Their government is notoriously renown for their inability to manage an important issue properly. Heck they was known for their inapt and un-professionalism when handling the missing plane issue, Lahad Datu stand off, and what can you expect from them when suddenly a big country holding an exercise in their disputes water?

For Brunei, currently they are the most weakest claimant in South Chinese Sea issue. What can you expect from them? Brunei itself is never been ally of China they are more closing to USA and allies front, in ASEAN region the only country considering as Brunei big brother is Indonesia. 

And Indonesia itself, well we are actively pursuing our own strategic interest and promoting the creation of Dynamic Equilibrium in the region, we are promoting strategic balance among big player in the region in which will create an Status Quo in South China Sea. Any irresponsible and dangerous movement from any country only bring chaos in the region. 

BTW, we had South China Sea discussion thread in sticky sections.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indos

Carlosa said:


> I have a question for you and other Indonesian people here:
> 
> How Indonesian people feel about the fact that Malaysia and Brunei are so passive, almost complicit when it comes to facing the chinese claims and incursions in the south china sea so close to the Malaysian coast like in the case of the chinese naval exercises and actual landings in the James Shoal area? After all, by their inaction and passivity, they are making it easy for the chinese to eventually take over the area and then, they'll just go for the next target, the Natuna Sea and islands of Indonesia.
> 
> My point here is that from a geopolitical perspective and looking at the big picture, Brunei and Malaysia are opening the doors to the chinese and in the end, that will affect Indonesia.
> 
> I just find it incredibly embarrassing and shameful actually that all that Malaysia did during those chinese incursions at James Shoal was to ignore the events and pretend that nothing happened, "chinese ships and troops landing at James Shoal"? We didn't see anything, it didn't happened". I find it amazing and on top of that, no popular reaction from the Malaysian people either.
> 
> Brunei on the other hand is often seen as an ally of China.
> 
> So, how Indonesian people fill about that? Do they sometimes feel that Indonesia should take over East Malaysia and Brunei and take care of that situation in order to stop China from going further?



What I can say is that Indonesian never been afraid of having any war in the future...but we are not going to invade other people lands anymore just like what we did at 60's and 70's......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos

6 January 2014







A conceptual model of the single-engine C501

*Military authorities are working on the development of KF-X fighters for deployment in 2023. *

“The Boramae Project has launched this year to develop over 120 Korean Fighter eXperimental planes,” said a high-ranking military official on January 5, adding, “The prototype will come out in 2023, and then the deployment will be completed over the following seven to eight years.”

20 billion won (US$18.9 million) has been allocated for the purpose in this year’s defense budget. The basic plan for the Boramae Project for the manufacturing of mid-sized fighters passed the Defense Acquisition Program Committee in April 2010, and the Agency for Defense Development led exploratory development between June 2011 and late 2012. However, there has been some delay during the commissioned research for feasibility studies and the period of deployment has been put off from between 2020-2027 to 2023-2030.

“The government has to move ahead with the project instead of just asking questions to experts,” said an official at the Defense Acquisition Program Administration, continuing, “We can say that it is ready because the fighters can be developed based on the FA-50 light fighter jet.”

- See more at: Jet Fighter Localization: KF-X Fighter Jet to Be Deployed in 2023 | BusinessKorea

I hope in 2024 we can start mass produce it in PT DI inshaALLAH, 2030 is too long.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DarkElf

Indos said:


> 6 January 2014
> “The government has to move ahead with the project instead of just asking questions to experts,” said an official at the Defense Acquisition Program Administration, continuing, *“We can say that it is ready because the fighters can be developed based on the FA-50 light fighter jet.”*
> 
> - See more at: Jet Fighter Localization: KF-X Fighter Jet to Be Deployed in 2023 | BusinessKorea
> 
> I hope in 2024 we can start mass produce it in PT DI inshaALLAH, 2030 is too long.....



Wait, what? So it won't be the twin engine variant but the single engine 501 or something?


----------



## Indos

DarkElf said:


> Wait, what? So it won't be the twin engine variant but the single engine 501 or something?



We still don't know....but look at KFX thread, I have posted good article regarding one engine type

KF-X / IF-X stealth fighter aircraft of South Korea & Indonesia (images) | Page 5

But Korea military and our military prefers two engine type of course (C-103) ....


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Carlosa said:


> So, how Indonesian people fill about that? Do they sometimes feel that Indonesia should take over East Malaysia and Brunei and take care of that situation in order to stop China from going further?


There are some hot spots in our border with Malaysia but we does not have territorial ambition.
Brunei always friendly towards Indonesia and talking about China intrusion in SEA, i agree with @madokafc we want status quo between two superpower in this region. This situation would benefit us in a long term.


----------



## Indos

*PKR 10514 TNI-AL*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

@nufix your German speaking language needed here, especially for the bolded parts taking note here

Lieferungen an diese Abnehmer sind nicht prinzipiell untersagt, aber an eine Vielzahl von Bedingungen geknüpft. Nach den "Politischen Grundsätzen der Bundesregierung" muss insbesondere die Menschenrechtslage in den fraglichen Staaten berücksichtigt werden und eine missbräuchliche Verwendung der Waffen möglichst ausgeschlossen sein. 2013 fielen die Abwägungen des Bundessicherheitsrates vor allem für Algerien, Katar, Saudi-Arabien und Indonesien günstig aus. Auf diese vier Staaten entfiel ein Großteil der Ausfuhrgenehmigungen für Drittländer. Insbesondere die *Teile für Kampfflugzeuge, Luftaufklärung, Hubschrauber, Panzer und Panzerhaubitzen,* die in das autoritäre Königreich Saudi-Arabien gingen, dürften Gabriel Bauchschmerzen bereiten. Aber auch die Kampfpanzer, Schützenpanzer, Panzerhaubitzen und U-Boot-Teile für Indonesien oder die Panzerteile für Katar passen nicht zum restriktiven Exportversprechen der Sozialdemokraten. Neben den Werten der erteilten Ausfuhrgenehmigungen werden bei Kriegswaffen auch die tatsächlichen Ausfuhren erfasst. Deren Gesamtwert ging um 13 Millionen Euro zurück, von 946 Millionen Euro im Jahr 2012 auf 933 Millionen Euro 2013.

Rüstungsgüter: Deutsche Waffen in aller Welt - Printarchiv - Politik (Print) - Berliner Morgenpost

you must subscribe to see the whole article

Tanks for the world

To "export world champion" is not quite enough. Nevertheless, the German armaments industry can be satisfied considering the good deals all over the world - the federal government is thanks.

by Anja Krüger

Drucken

The list is creepy: armored parts for Egypt, missiles for Pakistan, communication and navigation equipment for Thailand, howitzers for Indonesia, torpedoes and launching systems for India, weapon sights for Kazakhstan, parts for canon ammunition for Iraq, anti-tank weapons for Jordan, rifles and machine guns for Saudi Arabia, navigation equipment for Morocco, submarines for Colombia, smoke pots plants for Peru. And that's not all. In the year 2013 17 280 individual applications for the export of arms were approved by the German Government, 900 more than last year. This company rocket launchers, ammunition and other military goods worth 5.8 billion euros can export - 25 percent more than last year. The proceeds from the arms export report in 2013, has the Federal Minister Sigmar Gabriel (SPD), recently presented.

An arms exports, the smell of blood and death depends, especially if they go into crisis areas. Therefore, can be bad campaign operate by being defended. Whoever claims to want to limit it, has made it easier. That should also SPD chairman Gabriel be clear who has repeatedly called for stricter rules for the export of killing device before the parliamentary elections. Shortly after he took office as Minister, he reiterated this intention. Even after learning of the dramatic increase in the number of permits he told Bild am Sonntag, he "will ensure that Germany significantly more careful." Nothing but empty promises, however, notes the Left Party. »Public Gabriel always playing the critic of military exports, quite practically, he does exactly the opposite," the member of parliament Jan van Aken commented publicly Gabriel's announcement. Whether companies are allowed to perform military equipment decides the Federal Security Council. It consists of the Federal Chancellor Angela Merkel, Gabriel and six other ministers and the Chancellor's Office Minister. The CDU has in the organization currently has five votes, the SPD and the three CSU one. In the guidelines for the approval of the Federal Government has long been committed to a restrictive export policy for defense equipment. Consequences does not apparently. Germany, after the USA and Russia's third largest arms exporter in the world.

Union leaders want to keep it that way. "The German industry worldwide with the best defensesystems," the former Federal Transport Minister Peter Ramsauer says (CSU), then chairman of the Bundestag Committee on Economic Affairs. He prefers to use the word "Defence systems" for "military equipment" or even "weapons" has just to clear one side and aggressive sound. "If we do nothing more can be exported, the products are purchased elsewhere. We put a lot at stake, "Ramsauer fears.

The arms industry threatened preventive and pretended as if Gabriel's announcement already been verwirklich - which can be no question. "I am concerned about the increasingly restrictive arms export policy in Germany. This could lead to additional layoffs in Germany, about our current reduction plans beyond, "said Thomas Enders, CEO of Airbus group, the end of May the news agencyReuters. The company wants to reduce in his armor division in Europe 5800 posts of which 2600 in Bavaria. In the arms production work in Germany a total of about 80 000 employees. "At some point we might want to consider to include complete sites or product lines or to relocate from Germany and beyond," Enders announced.

But the industry includes sites is unlikely. Because the business is gorgeous, and at least the federal government and its social democratic economic ministers will not ensure that this will change. In just the first four months of 2014, the Social Democrat Gabriel arms exports has agreed with a value of more than 1.2 billion euros. Although this is slightly less than in the same period last year. Increased significantly, but supplies of military equipment in so-called third countries which are not EU or NATO members such as Saudi Arabia and Algeria. This is the result of changing market conditions. Demand in EU and NATO countries decreases and the defense industry is going to develop or expand new markets.

»Germany also exports under the aegis of a social democratic economy minister to death all over the world. Sigmar Gabriel is a hypocrite ", commented the chairman of the Left Party, Katja Kipping, development. The Greens also give outraged. "The announcement by Federal Minister Gabriel restrictive arms export policy so far remains a mere old wives' tale," said its chairman Peter Simone. Gabriel, however, denies that the permits from the first months of 2014 are under its responsibility. He could make the decisions of the previous government not reversed, he claims. This does not agree, say members of the opposition. The War Weapons Control Act expressly provides that permits may be revoked at any time, argued about the disarmament expert of the Left Party, van Aken. "Mr. Gabriel could do so, however, he had not dared," he says. "My impression of the SPD and Mr. Gabriel is: Whenever a television camera is somewhere in the vicinity, he is a total critic of all arms exports. As soon as the camera off, he waves all arms exports by, after Saudi Arabia, also to human rights abusers. "Greens hold Gabriel Justifying the permits also absurd. »Also final approvals issued can be revoked and contracts you can cancel if you want to do that," says the member of parliamentAgnieszka Brugger. But would not the minister obviously. The Federal Government wants everything to remain as it is, and this also allows proclaim publicly. "From a U-turn can not with certainty of the question," recently said the government spokesman Steffen Seibert.

Thereby a drastic change occurs in another part would be necessary. The federal government not only approved arms exports. It also protects. The means for this are the Hermes guarantees, an instrument used to hedge the foreign trade. From late 2009 until the end of January this year, 13 projects were protected with armor Hermes guarantees for a total value of 6.35 billion euros, was the response of the Federal Government to an inquiry of the Left Party. Bailed the federal government has, among other defense equipment to Turkey amounting to almost 2.5 billion euros and for deliveries to Abu Dhabi, Algeria, Libya and Pakistan. In 2012, the federal government vouched for submarines to Egypt worth 683 million euros.

Also in other ways the government helps the manufacturers of military equipment. The Chancellor took alone since December 2009 on trips to Turkey and on the visit in the United Arab Emirates, Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Bahrain, India, Singapore, Kenya, Angola, Nigeria and Canada, representatives of the defense industry. 58 appointments, the Federal Ministry of Economics since the end of 2009 with people from the industry, seven of them since Gabriel's office. 99 Dates granted the Department of Defense, 22 the Foreign Office - informal meetings between lobbyists and government representatives as well as self-aligned by the arms industry events not counted. 

jungle-world.com - Archiv - 25/2014 - Inland - Die deutschen Rüstungsexporte boomen

Panzerhaubitzen, that's SPH in German words right? soon we will welcoming Pzh 2000 right?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Panzerhaubitzen, that's SPH in German words right? soon we will welcoming Pzh 2000 right?


Panzerhaubitze = armored howitzer = SPH


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> @nufix your German speaking language needed here, especially for the bolded parts taking note here
> 
> Lieferungen an diese Abnehmer sind nicht prinzipiell untersagt, aber an eine Vielzahl von Bedingungen geknüpft. Nach den "Politischen Grundsätzen der Bundesregierung" muss insbesondere die Menschenrechtslage in den fraglichen Staaten berücksichtigt werden und eine missbräuchliche Verwendung der Waffen möglichst ausgeschlossen sein. 2013 fielen die Abwägungen des Bundessicherheitsrates vor allem für Algerien, Katar, Saudi-Arabien und Indonesien günstig aus. Auf diese vier Staaten entfiel ein Großteil der Ausfuhrgenehmigungen für Drittländer. Insbesondere die *Teile für Kampfflugzeuge, Luftaufklärung, Hubschrauber, Panzer und Panzerhaubitzen, die in das autoritäre Königreich Saudi-Arabien* gingen, dürften Gabriel Bauchschmerzen bereiten. Aber auch *die Kampfpanzer, Schützenpanzer, Panzerhaubitzen und U-Boot-Teile für Indonesien* oder die Panzerteile für Katar passen nicht zum restriktiven Exportversprechen der Sozialdemokraten. Neben den Werten der erteilten Ausfuhrgenehmigungen werden bei Kriegswaffen auch die tatsächlichen Ausfuhren erfasst. Deren Gesamtwert ging um 13 Millionen Euro zurück, von 946 Millionen Euro im Jahr 2012 auf 933 Millionen Euro 2013.
> 
> 
> Panzerhaubitzen, that's SPH in German words right? soon we will welcoming Pzh 2000 right?



Point of this article is critic against the government party.

Anyway, the sentence you bold is not complete, that list goes for Saudi Arabia. The list that goes to our country comes in the next sentence. I think it's a typo, since there are no news about Indonesia wanting to buy PzH 2000 (we already bought Caesar for SPH). But it's possible, since Indonesia was deemed the biggest arm importer for Germany in 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> Point of this article is critic against the government party.
> 
> Anyway, the sentence you bold is not complete, that list goes for Saudi Arabia. The list that goes to our country comes in the next sentence. I think it's a typo, since there are no news about Indonesia wanting to buy PzH 2000 (we already bought Caesar for SPH). But it's possible, since Indonesia was deemed the biggest arm importer for Germany in 2013.



Don't know about Pzh-2000 but what i know is from my friend, the Army seem want to induct tracked SPH and has sent a team to South Korea to looking and knowing much better about K-9 Thunder. What made them interested in K-9 is the real combat experience the K-9 had when K-9 able to shut off North Korean artillery battery units including the famous Koksan gun in duel artillery several years ago. Pzh is a good platform too, but they never going duel against another artillery units like K-9.


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> Don't know about Pzh-2000 but what i know is from my friend, the Army seem want to induct tracked SPH and has sent a team to South Korea to looking and knowing much better about K-9 Thunder. What made them interested in K-9 is the real combat experience the K-9 had when K-9 able to shut off North Korean artillery battery units including the famous Koksan gun in duel artillery several years ago. Pzh is a good platform too, but they never going duel against another artillery units like K-9.



SK artillery precission was supported by matured intelligence gathering on the field and advanced surveillance system. With the absence of these two, any artillery will all be the same. I say we buy surveillance system first for our existing artillery regiments before adding more pieces.


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> SK artillery precission was supported by matured intelligence gathering on the field and advanced surveillance system. With the absence of these two, any artillery will all be the same. I say we buy surveillance system first for our existing artillery regiments before adding more pieces.



agree, but they will sell it as a package, same with CAESAR and Astros they include radar and counter fire radar system as a package.


----------



## Indos

*TNI to Get First Delivery of Leopard Tanks*
By Markus Junianto Sihaloho on 08:15 am Jun 23, 2014
Category Featured, News
Tags: Indonesian Military TNI, Leopard tanks, national defense



Indonesian military officers look at a German tank, the 62 ton-MBT Leopard Evolution, during the 2012 Indodefense expo in Jakarta on Nov. 8, 2012. Indonesia is set to receive its first order of military vehicles from Germany. (AFP Photo/Bay Ismoyo)

*Jakarta*. Indonesia is preparing to receive the first batch of armored vehicles it procured from Germany — from an order of 164 units — as the archipelagic nation strives to meet its minimum essential force requirement amid rising tensions in the region.

A total of 52 combat vehicles, consisting of 26 Leopard main battle tanks and 26 medium-sized Marder infantry fighting vehicles, will be shipped from the city of Unterluss following a brief ceremony early this week, which will be attended by Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin, Indonesia’s deputy defense minister, and Gen. Pramono Edhie Wibowo, retired Army chief of staff.

Pramono said he initiated the deal to purchase the 164 German combat vehicles — inked last year — before retiring.

“We will be in Unterluss to oversee the final preparations — including technical inspections and testing — involved in shipping the Leopard tanks to Indonesia,” Pramono said in a statement on Sunday before departing for Germany.

The former general declined to give the exact expected delivery date for the first batch of combat vehicles, but mentioned they would be arrive in time to be displayed in Jakarta for the Indonesian Military’s (TNI) anniversary on Oct. 5.

The purchase is part of the government’s larger plan to modernize Indonesia’s aging military equipment and weaponry — an overhaul that was last carried out over 30 years ago.

“Indonesia has fallen behind in terms of armory, even compared to several of our Asean neighbors,” Pramono said, referring to the Association of Southeast Asian Nations, of which Indonesia is a leading member. “We have been relying on light tanks, such as Scorpions and AMX-13, which are getting on in years.”

Germany had given defense firm Rheinmetall the green light in 2012 to export 104 Leopard 2 tanks, 50 Marder 1A2 infantry fighting vehicles and 10 other military carriers — including armored recovery vehicles, mobile bridges and military engineering vehicles — to Indonesia, German news portal Spiegel Online reported.

According to Indonesian officials, the initial agreement for 130 tanks was valued at $280 million, while Rheinmentall’s press released placed the figure at 216 million euro, or $293.7 million. The deal includes training sessions, logistical support services and an initial supply of practice and service ammunition.

The deliveries are scheduled to be concluded between 2014 and 2016.

President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono launched strategic plans in 2010 to help Indonesia meet its minimum essential force (MEF) — an effort to revamp the country’s aging weaponry and military equipment. Under the program, the country’s military procurement plans are divided into three phases — the first stretching from 2010 to 2014 — until the MEF is reached, which is targeted for 2024.

The archipelago’s domestic defense industry will also be fostered to grow under the program.

The Ministry of Defense has been among the largest recipients of government funds over the past several years. In addition to the annual budget, which amounted to Rp 86 trillion ($7 billion) this year, the government has also allocated some Rp 156 trillion toward modernizing military equipment throughout 2014.

Nevertheless, Indonesia only spent 0.8 percent of its gross domestic product on defense in 2012. Though the figure adds up to a substantial amount of money in real terms, the spending still pales in comparison to those of Indonesia’s regional peers.

The ideal budget, according to Sjafrie, would be 1 percent to 2 percent of GDP, which is the amount being spent by many of the world’s developing nations.

The deputy defense minster said he hopes Indonesia is able to reach that level of spending by 2024.

After dedicating more than $15 billion to building the country’s defenses system since 2010, Indonesia has managed to reach 40 percent of its MEF — well above phase one’s goal of 30 percent, Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said.

Achieving these goals, he added, are crucial for tackling security challenges of the 21st century, with the global security focus shifting from the Middle East to the Asia-Pacific region, where disputes over resource-rich areas have continued to escalate, involving major players such as China, Vietnam and the Philippines.

TNI to Get First Delivery of Leopard Tanks | The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

Our new LST Ships are being constructed by PT DRU in Lampung











source

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Sjafrie: Indonesia Akan Jadi Pusat Produksi Suku Cadang Leopard di Asia
*(Sjafrie: Indonesia will be Leopard spare parts production center in Asia)*

Selasa, 24 Juni 2014 15:11 WIB




Warta Kota/Alex Suban

 
*TRIBUNNEWS.COM, JERMAN -* Roll out and hand over batch pertama tank Leopard dilakukan, Selasa (24/6/2014), di fasilitas pabrik pembuatan tank Leopard yang dimiliki Rheinmettal Landsysteme GmbH.

Pada upacara roll out dan handover ini diluncurkan secara simbolis 1 unit Leopard main battle tank (mbt) dan 1 unit marder yang dilakukan oleh Harald Westermann, Managing Director Rheinmettal Landsysteme GmbH, kepada Wamenhan, Letjen (Purn) TNI Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin.

"Revitalisasi dan modernisasi alutsista militer Indonesia adalah dalam rangka menjalankan tugas negara menjaga kedaulatan dan keutuhan wilayah NKRI," ujar Sjafrie dalam keterangannya.

Dikatakan menjaga kedaulatan dan keutuhan wilayah suatu negara adalah sebuah hasil kerja militer dan non militer. "Kehadiran main battle tank Leopard di wilayah Indonesia ini adalah bagian penting dalam menjalankan tugas ini," kata Sjafrie.

Sjafrie juga menyampaikan bahwa apa yang dilakukan hari ini merupakan catatan sejarah tersendiri dalam hubungan bilateral Indonesia-Jerman. 

"Pembelian unit tank Leopard diikuti oleh Nota Kesepahaman antara Rheinmettal dengan PT PINDAD (Persero) untuk Indonesia dapat memproduksi beberapa suku cadang tank Leopard," ungkap Sjafrie.

Ditegaskan kerjasama antara Pemerintah Jerman dan Indonesia ini diikuti oleh alih teknologi yang menguntungkan industri persenjataan, amunisi dan kendaraan alat tempur dalam negeri.

"Pindad akan kami jadikan pusat produksi dan distribusi suku cadang tank Leopard untuk wilayah Asia," ujar Sjafrie.

Dalam kesempatan yang sama Sudirman Said, Presiden Direktur PT PINDAD (Persero) menyatakan bahwa MoU sedang dipersiapkan antara kedua belah pihak. "Target kami MoU bisa ditandatangani kedua belah pihak di akhir Juli 2014," kata Sudirman.

Dalam pidato sambutanya Sjafrie juga mengapresiasi inisiatif yang telah dilakukan mantan KSAD, Jendral (Purn) Pramono Edhie Wibowo. "Pak Edhie selaku KSAD TNI saat itu mengajukan peremajaan alutsista dan mengusulkan pembelian main battle tank yang sebelumnya tidak dimiliki Indonesia," tutur Sjafrie.

Rencananya 26 main battle tank dan 26 marder Leopard akan tiba di Indonesia di September 2014. Total pengiriman 164 unit tank Leopard akan selesai hingga 2016.

Sjafrie: Indonesia Akan Jadi Pusat Produksi Suku Cadang Leopard di Asia - Tribunnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

nufix said:


> Our new LST Ships are being constructed by PT DRU in Lampung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source



^
This pic.. Is it from the same site at DRU Lampung?... I don't think it's an LST.. looks like an LPD, or is it a passenger ship?


----------



## nufix

katarabhumi said:


> ^
> This pic.. Is it from the same site at DRU Lampung?... I don't think it's an LST.. looks like an LPD, or is it a passenger ship?



what are the military guys inspecting then if it is a passenger ship? But probably you are right, PT DRU is not a specialized military dock and there are too many windows for a military ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

:clingakclinguk: masi rame ya? ga sempet OL lagi dimarih...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Russia Ready to Embrace Indonesia Works on Drone *






_Russia ready to cooperate with Indonesia to develop a UAV to monitor maritime areas. To monitor the maritime regions like Indonesia needed large-type UAV HALE (High Altitude Long Endurance) (photo: aiononline) _

JAKARTA - The issue of drone has soar itself to the Indonesian defense matter in the last presidential debates Sunday night. Of the issue, Russia is ready to embrace Indonesia to cooperate in developing drones that could be used to monitor the Indonesian maritime territory. 

Russia's readiness to cooperate with Indonesia in developing drones Russian Ambassador to Indonesia, Mikhail Y Galuzin. Said according to him, Russia and Indonesia have long worked in the field of advanced weapon system. Whoever is elected president of Indonesia later, he hoped to continue cooperation with Russian defense equipment. 

"If we (Russia) get proposals from Indonesia to cooperate in the development of drones, of course we would be very happy to cooperate," said Galuzin, when found Sindonews, Tuesday (24/06/2014). 

Galuzin admit Russia has some drone. But, he said the use of drones is very rarely done by Russia. He said Russia is only using drones in important matters, which do require the government approval to deploy drones. 

The issues of drones to monitor maritime areas stand out, when both candidates Indonesia, namely Prabowo and Joko Widodo convey the vision and mission of an argument about the Indonesian defense equipment. Joko Widodo raises the issue of drones to monitor and protect the Indonesian maritime territory. 

(SindoNews)

*With Rheinmetall help, PINDAD Build Leopard Ammunition Plant for Asia *





MBT Leopard II for TNI-AD (photo: Detik) 

Unterluss - There is a strategic intent by the government in the procurement of 180 units of Leopard tanks and Marder, products made by Rheinmetall of Germany. It turns out the government's purchase of heavy tanks is not just shopping, but also intended for Pindad development in the future. 

Therefore, in reviewing the plant to Rheinmetall in Unterluss, Germany, Deputy Secretary of Defense (Wamen) Sjafrie invites and president director of PT PINDAD Sudirman Said. Hopefully, Sudirman Said newly inaugurated in early June it could hear and see how Rheinmetall produced Leopard and can immediately realize cooperation agreement between Rheinmetall and Pindad which have been previously signed. 

"Cooperation is not only to buy weapons, but there is a transfer of technology to build the capacity of the domestic defense industry," said Sjafrie in a press conference after a symbolic handover of Marder and Leopard tanks in the first phase on the plant Rheinmetall, Unterluss, Monday (06/23/2014) afternoon. 

According to Sjafrie, Rheinmetall will joint with Pindad to develop large-caliber ammunition factory, so the ammunition Leopard which has 120 mm canon can be produced in Indonesia. In fact, on further analysis Sjafrie said, Pindad would later become the center of Leopard ammunition distribution throughout Asia. 

"This has been a strategic target in our procurement. Not only do we buy weapons, but also learn to build one, so that the independence of the defense industry can support our defense capabilities. We are independent, and free from the restriction of the possibilities abroad," he said . 

When asked when are Pindad going to build a factory for Leopard ammunition, Sjafrie states related cooperation MoU has been signed. "So it will gradually started by activities between PINDAD and Rheinmetall CEO," said Sjafrie. 

On cooperation with Rheinmetall, it is expected the technical quality of Indonesian domestic defense industry will also be improved. "If when Indonesia could perform in the Asian market, we could become a regional power in the defense industry market.'s" he stated. 

*Local Content for Leopard *

In making of Leopard for Indonesia, PT Pindad that had been experienced in making tanks and APCs Anoa, will also be involved in the installation of several parts, including the cooling system and communication system. This involvement is part of the effort to find a value-added benefit for Indonesian and technology transfer. 

"So, the parts that have not been installed in Germany, will be installed at Pindad, its related local content. If we buy weapons, we must think about how the domestic defense industry to value added. Well one of the value-added that is activity-engineering activities that have not been done here will be done in Pindad. We do not remove the charge, because it was part of the contract, "said Sjafrie. 

(Detik)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

*
Yudhoyono* playing around with the military academy's march band. In few months ahead he will retired as President.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## katarabhumi

*TNI Navy freed a hijacked ship in Flores Sea.*






TNI Navy successfully intercept and freed a Taiwanese flagged vessel which was hijacked by its own crew.

The ship named FN Kuo Rong 333, was hijacked in Solomon Island and lost contact. The ship was reported had enter Indonesian waters on June 19th through north Papua sea.

Report of the missing ship had reach Eastern Fleet Command of Indonesian Navy. The Navy predicted the route of the ship and then dispatched KRI Keris and a patrol aircraft to find it in Flores Sea.

Navy patrol aircraft which was already on a patrol routine in the area was able to spot the ship and sent the coordinate to KRI Keris. FN Kuo Rong 333 was intercepted at 57 miles off coast Lembata Island on June 25th 2014. The ship with its 12 crew was then detained in Naval base in Lombok for further investigation process.

KOARMATIM BERHASIL MENGAMANKAN KAPAL TAIWAN FN.KUO RONG No.333 YANG DIDUGA DIBAJAK DI SAMUDRA PASIFIK > W E B S I T E - T N I A L > Seremonial

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesian SAMs break cover, promising enhanced anti-UAV capability
Nick Brown, Editor, IDR, Millbrook Proving Ground - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly*
25 June 2014






The new Land Rover-based surface-to-air missile (SAM) systems destined for Indonesia went on public display for the first time at the Defence Vehicle Dynamics (DV) exhibition at Millbrook Proving Ground on 25 June.

Indonesia ordered the Thales Starstreak SAMs as part of a wider ForceShield air defence package in January 2014 and is understood to have subsequently signed up to acquire Thales' Lightweight Multirole Missile (LMM) in mid-June. Both missiles share a similar physical footprint and are virtually identical from the warhead back, with exactly the same physical connector on their canisters to link into the pedestal mount, enabling the weapons to be carried in mixed loads.

LMM is primarily an anti-surface weapon - it has been selected for the UK's new Future Anti-Surface Guided Weapon (Light) requirement, for example - but it also offers a limited air-defence capability. Warrant Officer Graham Chastell, a member of the UK Defence And Security Organisation's Export Support Group, told IHS Jane's that the weapon's shaped charge/blast fragmentation warhead offers a better capability against small unmanned aerial vehicles and slow helicopters than the triple-hittile Starstreak.

Three ready-to-fire weapons are carried on a pedestal mounted on Land Rover 110 twin-cab vehicles, outfitted for the role by Hobson Industries. Modifications include building a flat loadbed with fold-out sides to increase the operator area, mechanical stabilisers to steady the platform and limited shielding on the rear of the cab. The Land Rover's traditional cargo area is retained beneath the firing platform, offering storage for six missile reloads and other spares.

Thales refused to specify any delivery dates or discuss build numbers, citing customer confidentiality. However, an Indonesian defence source told IHS Jane's earlier in the year that "the British system consists of five batteries costing USD170 million. Funds have been allocated for both, but the systems have yet to be delivered."





*Indonesia's new Starstreak SAM vehicles have been outfitted by Hobson Industries and offer space for six canisterised reloads beneath the firing platform. (IHS/Patrick Allen)*

DVD 2014: Indonesian SAMs break cover, promising enhanced anti-UAV capability - IHS Jane's 360

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Eurocopter Tiger Siap Tampil Di HUT TNI*
Yesterday 23:19
Upacara kebesaran HUT ke-69 TNI akan menjadi ajang pertama bagi 'macan' baru TNI memperkenalkan diri kepada warga Indonesia. Macan itu sedang dalam tahap akhir persiapkan fisik di benua Eropa.

Macan itu adalah helikopter serang Eurocopter Tiger H61. Mereka akan melengkapi helikopter serbu MI 35 danApache memperkuat TNI AD. Selain itu ada tiga kapal fregat multifungsi untuk TNI AL yang sedang dibangun di Manchester, Inggris.

"Seluruh alutsista yang baru ini akan ikut dalam peringatan Hari TNI 5 Oktober," kata Wamenhan Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin di Paris, Jumat (26/6/2014).

Wamenhan berkunjung ke Paris bersama rombongan Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan. Selain itu mereka ke Belanda juga untuk memastikan perkembangan seluruh alutsista yang dipesan Indonesia untuk jajaran TNI.

"Saat ini seluruh pesanan itu sudah dalam tahap akhir dan akan segera dikirim secara bertahap ke Indonesia," sambung matan Pangdam Jaya ini.

Sjafrie merasa puas karena selain pembelian alutsista ada banyak tawaran bagi pengembangan kerja sama industri pertahanan. Terutama untuk Pindad yang terbuka peluang bagi pengembangan panser Anoa serta kendaraan tempur dan amunisi lainnya.

Bersama Dirut Pindad Sudirman Said, Wamenhan bertemu juga Presiden Volvo Group, Stefano Chmielewski untuk membicarakan pasokan mesin Renault sebagai sumber tenaga Panser Anoa. "Pindad sudah memproduksi 250 unit panser kebutuhan TNI AD. Sekarang Pindad mempunyai kesempatan untuk memasok 250 unit lainnya dan Renault bersepakat untuk memasok kebutuhan mesinnya," kata Sjafrie.

TNI Perkenalkan 'Macan' dalam HUT ke-69 | Metrotvnews.com

Eurocopter Tiger Ready to Perform At TNI anniversary 
Yesterday 23:19 
Ceremony of the 69th Anniversary of the greatness of the military will be the first event for 'tiger' new TNI introduce myself to the people of Indonesia. The Tigers are in the final stages of preparing physically in continental Europe. 

The tiger is the Eurocopter Tiger attack helicopters H61. They will complement the MI 35 attack helicopters and Apache strengthen the army. In addition there are three multifunctional frigates for the Navy being built in Manchester, England. 

"All this new defense equipment will participate in the military's Day October 5," said Wamenhan Sjafrie in Paris, Friday (26/06/2014). 

Wamenhan visit to Paris with a group of Defence Industry Policy Committee. In addition they are also for the Netherlands to ensure the development of all defense equipment ordered Indonesia to the ranks of the military. 

"Currently, all orders that are already in the final stages and will be delivered in stages to Indonesia," said Matan Pangdam Jaya. 

Sjafrie was satisfied that in addition to the purchase of defense equipment there are many offers for the development of defense industrial cooperation. Especially for PINDAD open opportunities for the development of Anoa APCs and combat vehicles and other ammunition. 

Joint Managing Director PINDAD Sudirman Said, Wamenhan met also President of Volvo Group, Stefano Chmielewski to discuss the supply of Renault engines as a power source Panzer Anoa. "PINDAD already producing 250 units of the armored vehicles the Army needs. PINDAD now have the opportunity to supply other units 250 and Renault agreed to supply the needs of the engine," said Sjafrie.

Hmm, it is what we call logistics nightmare

BTW, TNI AD has ordered another 250 of Anoa Panser APC, although small but it is a great deal for our military industries

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian CAESAR SPH Ready to delivered


>



Soon we can retire the oldies like this M-30 ex WW II from armed forces Inventory and M-76 Yugoslavian relics


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> Indonesian CAESAR SPH Ready to delivered
> 
> 
> Soon we can retire the oldies like this M-30 ex WW II from armed forces Inventory and M-76 Yugoslavian relics



Or we can form a mountain division and equip them with these light arties


----------



## katarabhumi

*USS Pinckney, KRI Slamet Riyadi conduct CARAT Indonesia 2014 Training Exercise*






SOUTH CHINA SEA – The guided missile destroyer USS Pinckney (DDG 91) and the Indonesian navy frigate KRI Slamet Riyadi (F 352) conducted a two-day training exercise, also known as a passing exercise (PASSEX), June 24.

The exercise, which occurred as both ships transited across the southernmost part of the South China Sea, covered several naval competencies including, flashing light, flaghoist and bridge-to-bridge communication drills, shipboard maneuvering, gunnery exercises, and a brief personnel exchange. During tactical maneuvering drills, crews practiced Code for Unplanned Encounters at Sea (CUES) safety protocols.

“Passing exercises like this one are modest in scale, but are a highly effective way to sharpen essential maritime skills and develop professional relationships with our partners in Southeast Asia,” said Capt. Fred Kacher, deputy commander of Destroyer Squadron (DESRON) 7 embarked on Pinckney.

Following a very successful diving exercise on the wreck of USS Houston (CA 30) from June 9-12, this PASSEX is the second of three separate focused training events taking place as part of Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia. The third event, a cyber exercise, will take place in Jakarta.

In its 20th year, CARAT, which continues through late 2014, is a bilateral exercise series designed to address shared maritime security priorities and concerns, strengthen navy-to-navy relationships and enhance interoperability among participating forces. The Indonesian navy (TNI-AL) has been part of the exercise since it began in 1995, and this year's CARAT PASSEX is just one aspect of ongoing navy-to-navy cooperation.

DVIDS - News - USS Pinckney, KRI Slamet Riyadi conduct CARAT Indonesia 2014 Training Exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Amunisi Meriam Caesar 155 Akan Diproduksi PT Pindad*
Pindad will produce Caesar 155 Cannon Amunition

26 Juni 2014




Amunisi meriam Caesar 155 mm (all photos : Detik)

Roanne – Sambil menyelam minum air. Itulah yang dilakukan Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) dalam pengadaan modernisasi alutsista Indonesia. Membeli senjata, tidak hanya sekadar membeli, tapi juga menyerap teknologi. Sebagai contoh, dalam pembelian meriam Caesar 155 yang memiliki daya tembak 39 KM, Indonesia juga memiliki kerjasama dengan Nexter untuk memproduksi amunisinya bersama PT Pindad.

Bagaimana rupa amunisi berkaliber 155 mm itu? detikcom berkesempatan melihat dan mencoba mengangkat amunisi berwarna hijau di bagian batangnya dan hitam di pucuknya itu. Wow! Sangat berat, berbobot 47 kg. Untuk membopongnya harus menggunakan dua tangan.
Amunisi berbentuk runcing ini terbagi menjadi dua. Bagian pertama adalah bagian tabung yang berisi mesiu. Bagian kedua adalah sumbu (fuse) yang terletak di bagian ujung yang runcing. Di bagian sumbu ini terdapat timer – berisi angka-angka -, untuk menetapkan kapan amunisi itu meledak setelah didorong oleh meriam.

Beberapa contoh amunisi meriam Caesar 155 ini dihadirkan saat penyerahan 4 Caesar 155 di ruang workshop pabrik Nexter di Roanne, Prancis, Rabu (25/6/2014). Wamenhan Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin juga sempat berdiri lama melihat amunisi dan berbincang serius dengan pihak Nexter.




Sjafrie telah mengingatkan Nexter agar segera dibahas mengenai koordinasi dalam pembuatan amunisi itu bersama PT Pindad, sebagai bagian dari kesepakatan yang telah ditandatangani. Saat diingatkan hal ini, M Mike Duckworth, Executive Vice President International Affairs Nexter, menyatakan sangat memahami hal ini dan siap melaksanakannya.

“Tentunya ke depan kita akan kerjasama, Pindad akan berperan dalam membuat amunisi. Inilah target kemandirian industri pertahanan kita. Kita beli senjata, beli amunisi, kita pelajari juga bagaimana membuat amunisi. Mudah-mudahan 5 tahun ke depan Pindad sudah bisa membuat amunisi kaliber besar untuk meriam 155 mm dan bagaimana membuat amunisi besar untuk artileri lain,” kata Sjafrie.

Sebelum meninggalkan pabrik Nexter, Sjafrie juga sempat berbincang serius dengan Duckworth dan mengundang Dirut PT Pindad Sudirman Said dan Danpusenarmed Brigjen TNI Sonhadji. Dalam perbincangan itu, lagi-lagi Sjafrie mengingatkan Nexter agar segera berkoordinasi dengan Pindad dalam kerjasama membuat amunisi. Sudirman Said sebagai dirut Pindad dan Duckworth menegaskan siap untuk berkoordinasi.

Seperti diketahui, Indonesia membeli 37 unit Caesar 155 dengan biaya US$ 141 juta. Harga ini sudah termasuk dengan 2.000 amunisinya. Caesar 155 merupakan meriam berdaya tembak 39 KM yang terangkut truk, sehingga bisa lebih cepat bergerak.
(Detik)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

* 

*
*International Business *
*Indonesian Arms Industry Seeks to Drum Up Business*
By JOE COCHRANE 
FEB. 13, 2014

Photo





President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, center, with a South Korean-built T-50i light fighter jet. Credit Adek
Berry/Agence France-Presse — Getty Images

SINGAPORE — While the Indonesian government is snubbing the Singapore Airshow this week, the country’s main military manufacturer is using it as an opportunity for a coming-out party, with staff members in orange flight suits courting potential buyers.

The showing for the state-owned manufacturer, Indonesian Aerospace, which almost collapsed after the 1997-98 Asian financial crisis, represents a new sense of optimism that has not been seen in the country’s domestic military sector since the 1980s.

“I think they’ve been doing good just to sustain their operations and production in recent years,” said Lis Gindarsah, a military analyst at the Center for Strategic and International Studies in Jakarta, Indonesia.

Indonesia’s military industry nearly collapsed in the late 1990s, when the nation’s economy contracted a staggering 16 percent, leading to sharp budget and work force cuts by Indonesian military and aviation manufacturers. The Indonesian military also suffered when the United States imposed a ban on arms sales to the country after gross human rights violations by its military in East Timor in 1999.

The ban was not fully lifted until 2010 and exposed the need for Indonesia’s military to get up to speed.

A major reason for the comeback now is Indonesia’s president, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, who vowed to modernize the country’s military and has nearly quadrupled the state arms budget to more than $8 billion since taking office in 2004. Under a 2012 law pushed by the president, the Indonesian military, known as the T.N.I., must buy all of its weaponry, with some exceptions, from domestic contractors, both state-owned and private.

International events like the Singapore Airshow, Asia’s largest air show, are providing more opportunities for Indonesian military contractors to sell both military and civilian hardware.

Indonesian Aerospace, also known as Dirgantara Indonesia, has been promoting its $26 million-plus CN-235 maritime patrol aircraft for antisubmarine warfare at Singapore’s exhibition, from which Indonesia withdrew over a diplomatic spat. On Wednesday, the company signed a collaboration agreement with Airbus Helicopters to promote and sell aircraft in Southeast Asia and carry out maintenance for their users, said Budiman Saleh, the Indonesian Aerospace director for commerce and restructuring.

“We are working closely with our friends from European countries and the United States to win some sales campaigns in this region,” Mr. Budiman said.

Indonesian Aerospace is proceeding with plans this year to build fighter aircraft jointly with South Korea. And although it had yet to close any deals this week, the government agreed last month to sell two multipurpose aircraft to the Philippine Air Force for 813 million pesos, or $18.1 million, with a further six in the pipeline, he said.

“We are now doing great as a result of the restructuring of the company’s balance sheet, equity, business operation, product portfolio and many other reasons,” Mr. Budiman said.

Continue reading the main story
Although the Indonesian armed forces will account for about 80 percent of all purchases of locally produced weaponry, the country’s National Police will also be a buyer, and hopes are high for more regional buyers, Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin, Indonesia’s deputy defense minister, said in an interview.

The company and the industry are coming back from the brink with help from Mr. Yudhoyono. A retired three-star army general, he made military spending a priority.

Indonesia’s military industry has had a rocky history, including periods during which it was run by Dutch and Japanese colonialists. In the late 1990s, when military and aviation manufacturers cut back, Indonesian Aerospace shut down most of its assembly lines in Bandung, the capital of West Java Province, and laid off about 12,000 workers.

Another state-run arms manufacturer, Pindad, which makes weapons and ammunition including bullets, machine guns and armored personnel carriers, lost more than one-third of its work force. Today the machinery at its plant, also in Bandung, looks much as it did during the 1980s.

The ban on arms sales revealed problems with Indonesia’s military. Among them was that many of its C-130 transport planes, built by the giant American company Lockheed Martin, were grounded because the military was unable to buy spare parts.

“The conclusion was that we had to revitalize our defense industries,” Mr. Sjafrie said. “For years we had an embargo; we don’t want to repeat history again.”

While Indonesia itself is not participating in the Singapore show, international events like it are helping to showcase Indonesian military contractors.

The companies must meet requirements set by the government — like meeting budgets and maintaining technical capabilities — and in exchange, Jakarta promotes them at shows and in the course of bilateral relations with other countries, Mr. Sjafrie said.

The Indonesian government in 2012 also injected a combined 3 trillion rupiah, or about $250 million, into Indonesian Aerospace and the state-owned ship builder PAL Indonesia, based in the eastern Java port city of Surabaya, for factory upgrades and to turn debts into equity. The hope is that the policy overhaul will bring new and expanded business to the domestic arms industry. Pindad, for example, booked a profit of 80 billion rupiah in 2012 and was projecting a profit of 90 billion rupiah for 2013.

“I think it’s a good chance for the defense industry,” said Wahyu Utomo, Pindad’s director. “We can manage our resources and our money, if we know the long-term spending program of the T.N.I. It’s become our guidance.”

Under Mr. Yudhoyono’s military policy, a special committee was formed in 2013 to coordinate domestic production for the military, in particular manufacture of combat and special-use vehicles, warships and submarines, fixed-wing and rotary aircraft, and light and heavy weaponry.

Indonesian military contractors are also producing or negotiating agreements with military suppliers from several countries on joint production of weaponry so Indonesia can gain access to advanced technology. Potential projects include production of submarines with Daewoo Shipbuilding of South Korea, a medium tank with FNSS Savunma Sistemleri of Turkey, antiship missiles with the Aviation Industry Corporation of China, and vehicle-fixed rocket launchers with MBDA of France.

Late last year, Pindad completed assembly of 11 Panser armored vehicles whose parts were manufactured by Doosan Infracore of South Korea, in a deal worth $169 million.

Pindad officials said they were hoping to sign an agreement this year with AM General, the American heavy vehicle manufacturer that produces the HMMWV, or Humvee, to supply components to Indonesia.

The Malaysian armed forces are negotiating to buy 32 armored personnel carriers from Pindad for $10 million and $14 million each, and the Brunei military is also interested in buying, Mr. Sjafrie said.

It remains to be seen whether Indonesia’s military industry revitalization policy will have any measurable effect on the country’s economy — which is already the 16th-largest in the world, thanks to commodities exports and domestic consumption — or on local regions with arms production plants, including Bandung, Surabaya, Batam Island in western Indonesia and Banyuwangi in East Java Province.

The country, which has a population of 240 million people, spends less on the military than Singapore, which has five million people.

“Made in Indonesia” weaponry and joint production agreements still cannot meet all of the Indonesian military’s needs, however.

The government gave its Defense Ministry a $5.5 billion credit to buy advanced weaponry from multiple — and at times competing — foreign sources, including 119 Leopard tanks from Germany, submarines from Russia and eight Apache attack helicopters from the United States in a tentative deal announced in August 2013.

The military budget also allocated money to upgrade 24 F-16 fighters given to Indonesia by the United States and five C-130 aircraft from Australia.

* Correction: February 15, 2014 *
An article on Friday about Indonesia’s efforts to reinvigorate its military industry misstated the combined amount of money the government in 2012 injected into Indonesian Aerospace and the state-owned ship builder PAL Indonesia. It was 3 trillion rupiah (about $250 million), not 3 billion rupiah (about $250,000).

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/14/b...-industry-seeks-to-drum-up-business.html?_r=0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

> *ARHANUD - Latbakjatrat Terintergerasi 2013*
> _*Credit to : Ryan Boedi*_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit to jeng nanik@kaskus.co.id*


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> *ARHANUD - Latbakjatrat Terintergerasi 2013*
> _*Credit to : Ryan Boed*_*credit to jeng nanik@kaskus.co.id*



sis..., gambare ra metu ... suer.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*In Developing Indonesia, the Best Offense Is a Formidable Defense*
By Bantarto Bandoro on 09:47 pm Jun 26, 2014




_(JG Graphic/Josep Tri Ronggo Laksono)_

In his conversation with the Jakarta Globe published on June 18, Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro asserted that “Indonesia wants peace, but we must also prepare for war.”

It is not very clear what he is really up to when he said this, but when one tries to associate the statement with the main topic of his conversation, it can be assumed that he was referring to the role of Indonesia’s defense industry during peace as well as in wartime.

Unlike the US, where the emergent peace and wartime defense industry was an unprecedented event in the history of the American republic (the US-Soviet Cold War in the late 1940s and Korean war in1950), the emergence of a significant portion of Indonesia’s peace and wartime defense industry has no historical link, as Indonesia enjoyed a relatively secured external environment and is far from being involved in a total war against a foreign country.

However, the quest for Indonesia to develop a reliable and sustainable defense industry to help the Indonesian Military (TNI), as the main user, to effectively defend the country and bolster its military prowess, inspired the government to put a huge investment in the national defense industry to upgrade the TNI’s outdated armaments.

*The significant development in the country’s strategic environment serves as an impetus for Indonesia to further develop its defense industry. Further good signs to revitalize the defense industry included when President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono in 2010 issued a decree establishing the National Committee on Defense Industry Policy.*

Policies are forward looking. They determine outcomes and requirements that can only be ascertained in light of events that have yet to occur. Indonesia has yet to encounter serious events, at least as seen by the government, that can be regarded as a threat to national security. However, Indonesia’s continuous and consistent path toward making the defense industry as part of the strategic element in the country’s defense planning should be perceived as policy steps in the country’s preparation for war.

I remember vividly well the assessment of Maj. Gen. Sonny E.S. Prasetyo (now director general of defense strategy at the Defense Ministry) during his class session at Defense University in 2012 that the main objective for the country to acquire modern and sophisticated weapons is to prepare for war.

The statement of Purnomo seemed to be congruent with the assessment of Sonny. This suggests that peacetime defense industry products serve as a means not only to elevate the country’s defense outlook but also to enhance the deterrent function of major military equipment. Wartime, if it does occur, will see the reliability and effectiveness of the country’s defense industry products in sustaining the performance and endurance of the military.

The government’s commitment to revitalize and mobilize the defense industry is to gear toward more self reliance on domestic products. Around 40 percent of the government’s projected military spending will go to the domestic industry. But the growing interdependence in international relations due to the wave of globalization has forced countries to seek strategic partnership with more advanced countries in the realm of the defense industry. This is to say that Indonesia needs to have a “second hand” to boost its defense industry.

It is for this reason Indonesia initiated cooperation with certain countries in the area of the defense industry. The latest policy steps are an attempt by legislature to ratify the agreement between Indonesia and Turkey (signed in June 2010) on defense industry cooperation. It was during a hearing with experts that I suggested the law on the ratification of the agreement be based on the believe that Indonesia should gain more strategic benefits from the agreement. The agreement, if implemented, should therefore be gearing Indonesia to a positive sum rather than to a zero sum end.

When Purnomo said that the Committee on Defense Industry Policy (CDIP) identified the domestic defense industry’s weaknesses, as reported by the Jakarta Globe on June 18 — namely insufficient capital, the lack of competition, minimal experience, limitations on research and development capability and the lack of synergy between different industries — he may be suggesting that Indonesia is still far from developing what one calls defense industrial base (DIB).

The DIB is also known as the defense industrial and technological base. To political scientists, DIB is referred to as the government’s industrial assets, which may have a direct or indirect importance and contribution for the mass production of equipment for the country’s armed forces. This is to say that if Indonesia can develop a reliable and viable defense industrial base, this will certainly be one of the main features in the country’s defense policy and diplomacy. However, we do not know how many more years Indonesia needs to wait before it can really develop DIB. If it will be there, how prepared is the Indonesian defense industrial base to meet the growing needs of the TNI in coming decades?

*Speaking on the matter of the defense industry, one remembers Malaysia’s concept paper on Asean Defense Industry Collaboration (ADIC). This concept paper aims to reduce defense imports by Asean members from $25 billion per year to $12.5 billion. The fifth Asean Defense Ministerial Meeting (ADMM), held in Bandar Seri Begawan, Brunei Darussalam, on May 7, 2013, adopted the paper.*

The question is how can Indonesia be an important part of the ADIC if the government fails to address its domestic defense industry weaknesses. The government needs to make significant investments to develop its defense industrial bases. Only then can it play strategic role in ADIC or demonstrate its modern defense industry and the importance of defense industry in upgrading TNI’s outdated armaments.

_Bantarto Bandoro is a senior lecturer at the faculty of defense strategy at Defense University and founder of the Institute for Defense and Strategic Research (IDSR) in Jakarta_

In Developing Indonesia, the Best Offense Is a Formidable Defense | The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Indos

27 Juni 2014

* PTDI Terus Rancang Jet Tempur Nasional Saingan F18 *

*(PTDI keep continuing to design national jet fighter program to compete F18)*

Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) produsen pesawat, yaitu PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) terus melanjutkan kegiatannya merancang pesawat jet tempur IF-X (Indonesian Fighter Experimental). Kegiatan System Requirement Review (SRR) dilakukan.





(KFX/IFX, C 103 Model)

Dalam kegiatan SSR tersebut, sejumlah pemangku kepentingan diikutkan, antara lain Kemhan, TNI-AU, KKIP, Bappenas, BPPT, LAPAN, Perguruan Tinggi (ITB, UI, ITS, UGM dan UNDIP) serta beberapa industri lokal terkait seperti PT.LEN, CMI, dan InfoGlobal.

Jet tempur yang dirancang bersama dengan Korea Selatan ini disebut-sebut bakal menyaingi F18, dan harganya pun juga lebih murah.

Dalam siaran pers, Kamis (26/6/2014), PTDI mengatakan, SRR merupakan salah satu tahapan dalam program pengembangan dan rancang bangun pesawat tempur. Pada tahapan ini diharapkan program akan mendapatkan berbagai masukan baik teknis maupun non-teknis dari para pakar pada bidangnya masing-masing, secara independen.

Dalam pelaksanaannya kegiatan tersebut dibagi dalam lima panel. Satu panel paripurna dan empat panel lainnya meliputi:

Requirement study, System Engineering and Technology Readiness.
Configuration Design and Analysis
Propulsion and Subsystems
Air Combat Systems.

Pesawat tempur KF-X/IF-X dirancang bangun bersama oleh para ahli dari Indonesia dan Korea Selatan. Sejak tahun 2011 lalu, tim dari kedua bangsa telah bekerja keras di Korea Selatan untuk menghasilkan konfigurasi yang bisa memenuhi kebutuhan dan persyaratan operasi Angkatan Udara kedua negara.

Pesawat ini masuk dalam kategori generasi 4,5 yang kemampuannya akan melebihi sejumlah pesawat tempur produk negara lain. Dengan kemampuannya itu diharapkan akan menjadi salah satu pilihan utama bagi sejumlah negara yang membutuhkan pesawat tempur. Sementara untuk pesawat IF-X dirancang bangun sendiri oleh putera-puteri bangsa Indonesia berdasarkan persyaratan operasi murni dari Angkatan Udara Republik Indonesia.

Dengan penyelenggaran acara tersebut di atas, diharapkan tim KFX/IFX mendapatkan masukan yang kemudian dapat dijadikan pegangan untuk dilakukan tindakan ataupun berupa rekomendasi untuk perbaikan rancang bangun (desain). Kabalitbang Kemhan Prof. Dr. Eddy S. Siradj dalam arahannya antara lain mengatakan

"Bagaimanapun bangsa Indonesia adalah bangsa yang besar dan program pesawat tempur yang kita rancang sekarang ini bukan saja akan menjadi salah satu sumber kekuatan alutsista dalam negeri, melainkan juga akan menjadi salah satu posisi tawar NKRI yang diperhitungkan. Putera-puteri terbaik bangsa yang terlibat dalam rancang bangun pesawat tempur KF-X/IF-X adalah para pionir yang melahirkan generasi pertama pesawat tempur dan ini akan menjadi bagian sejarah penting bangsa Indonesia ke depan," tutur Direktur Utama PTDI Budi Santoso.

Pesaing pesawat ini adalah F18 buatan Amerika Serikat dan Dessault Rafale buatan Prancis. Produksi tipe IFX di dalam negeri menghemat pengeluaran anggaran karena harga jual lebih murah.

Pesawat untuk varian Indonesia yakni IFX akan diproduksi di markas PTDI di Bandung, Jawa Barat. Jet tempur KFX mulai diproduksi secara massal pada tahun 2020.

Saat ini tenaga ahli PTDI sedang mempersiapkan rancangan pesawat tempur generasi 4,5 tersebut. _*(Detik)*_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Navy orders two oceanographic OSVs*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
29 June 2014






An artist's rendering of the OSVs being acquired by the Indonesian Navy. Source: OCEA SA
The Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has ordered two new 60 m offshore support vessels (OSVs) from French shipbuilder OCEA SA, said the Ministry of Defence (MoD) on 26 June.

Rachmad Lubis, head of the MoD's Defence Facilities Agency, told reporters that the contract, worth USD100 million, was signed in October 2013 following negotiations between French and Indonesian government representatives.

"We had a South Korean firm participating in the tender. However, after reviewing the capabilities needed including technology that will go on board the vessels, we decided to acquire the boats from the French company instead," said Lubis, during a visit to the shipyard at Les Sables d'Olonne where the OSVs are being built.

The TNI-AL plans to deploy the vessels, which will be armed with one 20 mm and two 12.7 mm guns, primarily for maritime surveillance and oceanographic purposes. "The vessels will fulfil a capability gap ... in mapping our underwater terrain," said Lubis, noting that Indonesia's underwater topographical data required updating and adding that data retrieved by the vessels will be critical in supporting TNI-AL defence-related tasks.

According to manufacturer specifications, the 500-tonne OSVs have a top speed of 16 kt and can accommodate 30 crew and six embarked personnel.

No information was available on the vessels' suite of hydrographic and oceanographic equipment. However Colonel Budi Purwanto, who heads the TNI-AL's oceanographic and hydrographic office, told reporters that the vessels will be equipped with sensors that can map underwater terrain up to a depth of 6,000 m. Col Purwanto also indicated that the OSVs will be equipped with anti-submarine warfare capabilities, although no further details were provided.

A group of TNI-AL personnel is scheduled to arrive in Les Sables d'Olonne in July 2014 for five weeks of training and vessel familiarisation.

The first OSV is scheduled for delivery in January 2015, with the second expected to be inducted by September 2015.

*COMMENT*
The OSVs' acquisition suggests that the TNI-AL is stepping-up efforts to map the underwater terrain of the vast Indonesian archipelago, perhaps to improve its underwater fighting capabilities.

The TNI-AL fleet currently includes two Cakra Type 209/1300-class submarines; commissioned in 1981, the operational status of these boats is unknown. The induction of several more modern submarines into its fleet, including three Chang Bogo-class diesel-electric submarines that are scheduled for delivery by 2018, will prescribe a more comprehensive understanding of underwater topography by the navy.




(403 words)

Indonesian Navy orders two oceanographic OSVs - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nufix

> PEARL HARBOR (June 25, 2014) Indonesian Navy's KRI Banda Aceh (593) transits to Joint Base Pearl Harbor-Hickam June 25 in preparation for the ship's participation in the 2014 Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) exercise. Twenty-two nations, more than 40 ships and submarines, more than 200 aircraft and 25,000 personnel are participating in RIMPAC from June 26 to Aug. 1, in and around the Hawaiian Island

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Looking good, Tentara Indoneseyah!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Yonif Mekanis 201 Jaya Yudha
Credit: Oktafian Kuswientoro, upload in kaskus by jeng.nanik*



> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## MacanJawa

madokafc said:


> *Yonif Mekanis 201 Jaya Yudha
> Credit: Oktafian Kuswientoro, upload in kaskus by jeng.nanik*


gambar gk nongol


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> *Yonif Mekanis 201 Jaya Yudha
> Credit: Oktafian Kuswientoro, upload in kaskus by jeng.nanik*



I think this is already more than 3 times I gave you a recommendation to reupload pictures that had been hosted at kaskus into another image hosting webs. You can't use kaskus image hosting service for use outside kaskus domain. Please reupload images from kaskus to flickr or other image hosting webs before posting them onto here, thank you.


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> I think this is already more than 3 times I gave you a recommendation to reupload pictures that had been hosted at kaskus into another image hosting webs. You can't use kaskus image hosting service for use outside kaskus domain. Please reupload images from kaskus to flickr or other image hosting webs before posting them onto here, thank you.



sorry i can't re upload the pics here while in the trip , i must get back my PC at home. I just can't stand let those nice pics idle. Thanks


----------



## nufix

*Indonesia close to ratifying Turkish defence industrial agreement*

Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Industry 
30 June 2014

Indonesia's House of Representatives (DPR) is expected to ratify an accord later this year that will formalise defence industrial ties with Turkey.

The ratification process commenced in the DPR on 30 June. This process has been delayed since the accord was proposed in 2010 due to administrative issues, although vice chairman of the DPR's defence commission, Tubagus Hasanuddin, indicated that the agreement will soon be sanctioned.

The accord is geared to support bilateral collaboration in the fields of development, technology transfer, production, sustainability and investment. These activities are likely to hinge on Indonesian purchases of Turkish-designed military equipment.

Hasanuddin added that, once ratified, the accord is expected to promote deeper defence industrial ties between the two countries, particularly in land systems.

Indonesia close to ratifying Turkish defence industrial agreement - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*AA gun exercise














*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia, Turkey Closer To Cooperation in Defense Industry Development*
Wed, July 2 2014 12:17 | 

Fardah

Jakarta (Antara News) - Turkey and Indonesia have been exploring cooperation in military and defense industry development over the last few years.

This was in accordance with a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) on defense industry signed by the two countries when President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono had visited Turkey in June 2010.

At a closed-door meeting at the Indonesian Parliament building on June 30, 2014, the Indonesian government and the House of Representatives (DPR) had agreed to begin the deliberation of a bill to ratify the defense industry agreement between Indonesia and Turkey. 

"We have agreed to introduce the bill in a plenary meeting," T.B. Hasanuddin, the deputy chairman of the House Commission I, remarked following the meeting, which was attended by Chief of the House Commission I Mahfudz Siddiq, Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro, Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa, and several officials from the law and human rights ministry, among others. 

The plenary meeting to endorse the bill into law will be held soon, probably next week, according to Hasanuddin.

The cooperation in the development of the defense industry is aimed at not only forging bilateral relations but also creating job opportunities by manufacturing defense instruments used in many countries, remarked Hassanudin, who is also a politician of the Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle (PDIP).

Minister Marty Natalegawa applauded the House of Representatives move to deliberate the bill. Both the House Commission and the government shared the same view on the importance of the agreement in the field of defense industry, he said, adding that the cooperation was part of comprehensive relations between the two nations. "So, this is a very strategic move," he noted.

Marty said that the agreement did not cover the sale and purchase of weapon systems but was aimed at developing the capacity of the defense industries of both countries.

He added that the House Commission and the ministry had agreed to endorse the bill. "This clearly reflects the partnership between the government and the parliament, and in this case especially the House Commission I, which is worth appreciating," Marty Natalegawa noted after the meeting with House Commission I overseeing foreign affairs and defense.

Bilateral relations between Turkey and Indonesia have been strengthened following the visits of Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono to Turkey in June 2010 and Turkish President Abdullah Gul to Jakarta in early April 2011.

The two leaders visits were historic for both nations because Yudhoyonos visit was the first by an Indonesian president to Turkey in the last 25 years, while Guls visit was the first by a Turkish president to Jakarta in the last few years.

Yudhoyono and Gul had expressed commitment to stronger bilateral ties and witnessed the signing of various MOUs, among other initiatives on cooperation in the fields of politics, defense industry, small and medium businesses, and joint
programs
to increase investment.

They had particularly set an ambitious target to step up their bilateral trade to US$5 billion by 2015. In 2011, bilateral trade figures had reached US$2.24 billion or almost half the target.

Concerning the bilateral cooperation in defense field, Volkan Bozkir, the chairman of the Turkish Parliaments Foreign Affairs Committee, when visiting Jakarta in September 2012, stated that his country was very advanced in the defense industry and ready to establish cooperation in the sphere with Indonesia. 

The Turkish governments willingness to support the revitalization of Indonesias defense industry was also expressed earlier when a seven-member Indonesian parliamentarian delegation headed by Mahfudz Siddiq made a three-day working visit to Turkey in April 2011. 

During the visit, the DPR commission I delegation, which was accompanied by Indonesian Ambassador to Turkey Nahari Agustini, was received by President Abdullah Gul and visited several defense industries such as MKEK, T.A.I. (Turkish Aerospace Industry), Roketsan, FNSS, shipbuilding industry DEARSAN, and Nurol Holding. 

President Gul convinced the Indonesian legislators on the significance of Indonesian-Turkish bilateral relations. He said at the Cankaya Palace, in Ankara on April 19, that bilateral ties with Indonesia were among the most important for his country. 

In the Ankara meeting, the legislators of both the countries had agreed to encourage close cooperation in the fields of military and defense industry. 

"We have agreed to encourage and support the MoU in the fields of military cooperation and defense industry that President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono and President Abdullah Gul have signed," Mahfudz Siddiq said. 

* According to a media report, an agreement to jointly develop a new medium tank was signed between the Indonesian and Turkish governments in Jakarta, Indonesia, in February 2014. The new medium tank will be of a conventional design, fitted with a turret armed with a 105-mm rifle and 7.62 mm coaxial machine gun coupled to a computerized fire control system. *

For ease of deployment in Indonesia, it is expected to have a combat weight of around 25 tons. Turkish company FNSS Savunma Sistemleri will work with Indonesian company PT Pindad to develop the tank for the Indonesian Army.

* Daily Sabah reported on March 11, 2014, that the Turkish defense industry exports $1.4 billion (TL 3.11 billion) worth of arms each year but now has its sights set on being one of the worlds top defense exporters. Turkeys defense sector, which currently ranks eighth in the world in arms exports, is aimed at finding foreign buyers for $2 billion worth of arms and overtaking Italys global ranking as sixth.*

Meanwhile, ReportsnReports.com reported that according to a new report titled "Future of the MINT (Mexico, Indonesia, Nigeria and Turkey) Defense Industry - Market Attractiveness, Competitive Landscape and Forecasts to 2019," the MINT region is expected to increase its defense expenditure from US$40.6 billion to US$61.1 billion over the forecast period.

Turkey, with a cumulative budget allocation of over US$100 billion over the forecast period, is the major contributor in the region, followed by Indonesia, with US$88.4 billion; Mexico, with US$46.4 billion; and Nigeria, with approximately US$20 billion, stated the report distributed by PRWire Service recently. (*)
(f001/INE/a014)

_Editor: Fardah_

COPYRIGHT © 2014
Indonesia, Turkey Closer To Cooperation in Defense Industry Development - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

*A closer look to our new ship constructed by PT DRU Lampung*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to samuel tirta@kaskus.co.id from his album

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

Ma'shaaalah , indonesia will make all muslim proud by putting an end to australia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

*C 130s of 31st Sq.*
credit: Jenda Corp Photography

*


























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

soon we will become the largest Hercules operator in the region after Australia deliver the rest of their Hercy to us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*CN 295s of 2nd Sq.*
Jenda Corp Photography

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

madokafc said:


> soon we will become the largest Hercules operator in the region after Australia deliver the rest of their Hercy to us



How many do you have and why not go for a newer platform?


----------



## Nike

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> How many do you have and why not go for a newer platform?



31 unit, in addition of 9 ex RAAF in the line. As you can see, actually we short on cash

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesian pilots undergoing F-16C/D "Block 52ID" training in Tucson.*





_F-16/C/D TNI AU (image : militaryphotos)_

6 TNI-AU pilots from 3rd Air Squadron arrived in Tucson, Arizona to undergo training for the upcoming F-16C/D Block 52ID. The pilots are Letkol.Pnb.Firman “Foxhound” Dwi cahyono, Mayor.Pnb.Anjar “Beagle” Legowo , Mayor Pnb.Bambang “Bramble” Apriyanto, Kapt. Pnb Pandu “Hornet”Eka Prayoga , Kapt. Pnb.Anwar “Weasel” Sovie dan Kapt. Pnb.Bambang “Sphynx” Yudhistira. These pilots will undergo training on the F-16C/D in Tucson from 30th of June to 11th July. After the handover ceremony of the 3 out of 24 aircraft there will be a "ferry" flight from Hill AFB, Utah to Iswahyudi AFB in Madiun.
3 F-16Cs are due to the arrived in Madiun in 20th of July 2014 at 11 AM.

The F-16s are undergoing upgrades in Hill AFB and has been officially designated as the F-16C/D Block 52ID(ID for Indonesia). These aircraft's have capabilities equivalent of the F-16 Block 52, particularly in avionics, combat capabilities and armament. The aircraft's has been used by the USAF before and has been stored in good condition in Davis Monthan AFB. Meanwhile the engines for the aircraft's has been undergoing upgrades in Pratt & Whitney in Old Kelly AFB.

The F-16s has been undergoing upgrades and refurbishment in Ogden Air Logistics Center in Hill AFB, Utah. The airframe's are strengthen, avonics and systems has been refurbished and new systems and avionics has been installed so that the aircraft's has better capabilities.

F-16 C / D 52ID F-16 based on the F-16 C / D Block 25 that has a physical form and maximum gross weight and the same type of engine with the F-16 Block 15 A / B OCU that we have. Indeed, the F-16 C / D Block 52 with greater thrust capable of carrying heavier weapons and can fly farther. But in close combat or short-range air combat aircraft the Air Force F-16 with the T / W ratio greater has better agility than the F-16 Block 52. So for affairs dogfight with short-range missiles AIM-9 Sidewinder P-4/L/M and IRIS-T (NATO) as well as mid-range missile AIM-120 AMRAAM-C clear the F-16 C / D 52ID not inferior to the Air Force F-16 C / D Block 50/52. 

For the attack surface of the land and waters of the F-16 aircraft is also capable of carrying ordnance ID 20mm cannon, bombs MK standard 81/82/83/84, Laser Guided Bomb, the JDAM (GPS Bomb), AGM-65 Maverick missiles, AGM-84 missiles Harpoon (anti-ship), AGM-88 HARM missiles (anti-radar) and be able to use the navigation and targeting pods for night operations and mission supression of enemy air Defence (SEAD) destroying enemy air defenses. Improved Data Modem allows pilots to communicate without using only voice data communications with other aircraft and radar terrestrial, marine radar or radar to fly. 

Upgrade Aircraft F-16 C / D 52ID does not mess around because of the pursuit of equal ability with Block 52, including installing a Mission Computer MMC-7000A version of the M-5 used Block 52 +, Improved Data Modem Link 16 Block-52, Embedded GPS INS (EGI) block-52 which combines the functions of GPS and INS, AN/ALQ-213 Electronic Warfare Management System, ALR-69 Radar Warning Receiver Class IV, ALE-47 Countermeasures Dispenser Set for release Chaff / Flare. While radar AN/APG-68 (V) in order to increase its ability upgrades. 

At the time of the life of the F-16 C / D 52 ID ends it is expected that Indonesia already has a modern fleet of the future generation to generation 4.5 or 5. Aircraft F-16 C / D 52ID is an excellent bridge to bring Indonesian step advanced, not only produce aviators and technicians that are proficient master-generation aircraft with more advanced, but also brings us to jointly master the technology, management and modern air combat tactics. So as to bring air power actually become part of the joint military operations with other forces, both in the Land, Sea and Air. Purchase of F-16 C / D 52ID will encourage increased abilities, experience and our knowledge of what is needed by Indonesia to build Air Power.

Penerbang F-16 C/D 52ID TNI AU Menjalani Latihan Terbang Di Tucson. | Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Raider Batallions*

Batalyon Raiders (Raiders Battalions) were inaugurated on December 22, 2003. The first ten battalions that are Raiders-qualified were formed from eigth Kodam's (Military Territorial Command) assault infantry battalions and two Kostrad's non-airborne infantry battalions.


Each Raiders battalion has a strength of 747 personnels. They receive six-month intensive education and special trainings on modern combat, anti-guerilla, and conventional war. Each battalion is trained to have the combat ability of three regular infantry battalion, like combat ambush and air mobility (i.e. jump from helicopter).

To increase its combat ability, 50 personnel from each battalion will be trained further by Kopassus (Indonesian Army Special Force) on anti-terror and other special combat technique.

The ten new Raiders battalion are:

Yonif Linud 100 Bukit Barisan becomes Yonif 100/Raider Kodam Bukit Barisan;
Yonif 145/Bhakti Nagara becomes Yonif 200/Raider Kodam Sriwijaya;
Yonif 327 becomes Yonif 300/Raider Kodam Siliwangi;
Yonif 401 Banteng Raider becomes Yonif 400/Raider Kodam Diponegoro;
Yonif 507/Sikatan becomes Yonif 500/Raider Kodam Brawijaya;
Yonif Linud 612/Modang becomes Yonif 600/Raider Kodam Tanjungpura;
Yonif Linjud 700 Wira Yudha Sakti becomes Yonif 700/Raider Kodam Wirabuana;
Yonif 741/ Satya Bhakti becomes Yonif 900/Raider Kodam Udayana;
Yonif 323/ Buaya Putih Kostrad becomes Yonif 232/Raider divisi 1 Kostrad;
Yonif 412/Bharata Eka Sakti Kostrad menjadi Yonif 412/Raider divisi 2 Kostrad.
YON RAIDERS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Mobile Brigade (Brimob)/Police*






*Brigade Mobil* (English: Mobile Brigade) is one of the oldest Indonesian National Police special operations force units.

*History*
Formed in late 1945, a special corps namely 'Pasukan Polisi Istimewa' (Special Police Corps) was formed with the assigned tasks of disarming remnants of the Japanese Imperial Army and protecting the chief of state and the capital city. Under the Japanese it was called Tokubetsu Keisatsutai（特別警察隊）. It fought in the revolution - becoming the first military union pioneering the fight in the Battle of Surabaya under the command of Inspektur Polisi I Moehammad Jasin.

14 November 1946, Prime Minister Sutan Sjahrir dismissed the Polisi Istimewa with the Mobile Brigade (Mobrig), this day is celebrated as the anniversary of this Blue Barret Corps. This Corps is formed to suppress Military and Police Conflicts and even Coup d'État.

On 1 December 1947 Mobrig was militarized. With this Mobrig took part to encounter various conflicts and confrontations like the PKI Rebellion in Madiun, DI Rebellion (1947), APRA Rebellion and RMS Proclamation (1950), PRRI People Rebellion (1953), and Permesta (1958).

Since 14 November 1961, the Mobrig changed name into Korps Brigade Mobil (Brimob), and its troops took part in the military confrontation with Malaysia in the early 1960s and in the conflict in East Timor in the mid-1970s. Since then Brimob's command was placed under the supervision of the Police (Polri)

In 1981 the Mobile Brigade spawned a new unit called the Jihandak (Penjinak Bahan Peledak) or the Explosive Ordnance Devices Unit.

*Organisations*
In 1992 the Mobile Brigade was essentially a paramilitary organization trained and organized along military lines. It had a strength of about 12,000. The brigade was used primarily as an elite corps for emergencies, aiding in police operations that required units to take quick action.

The unit was employed in domestic security and defense operations and was issued special riot-control equipment. They were trained to deal with mass demonstrations. Since the May 1998 upheaval, PHH (Pasukan Anti Huru-Hara, Anti Riot Unit) have received special anti-riot training. Elements of the force were also trained for airborne and SAR operations.

Mobile Brigade (Indonesia) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia







*Brimob action Video* in real war (at Aceh province before the peace agreement with Aceh rebellion)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Now Brimob has reached the strength of more than 120.000 personnel, equipped with latest infantry weapons technologies (some units equipped with AT weapons such as RPG and Carl Gustav recoilles rifle), AFV, assault helicopter such Dauphin, and has became one of the most largest, well equipped, well trained para-military units in ASEAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> Now Brimob has reached the strength of more than 120.000 personnel, equipped with latest infantry weapons technologies (some units equipped with AT weapons such as RPG and Carl Gustav recoilles rifle), AFV, assault helicopter such Dauphin, and has became one of the most largest, well equipped, well trained para-military units in ASEAN.



Agree, our today's paramilitary force (Brimob) is equipped with regular infantry standard equipments plus some heavy weaponries, way better than in soeharto's era. One question tho, why don't we revive the rangers?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

*PT PAL Surabaya launched the third 60M fast missile ship










*
more in bahasa: http://kelanakota.suarasurabaya.net/news/2014/136771-PT-PAL-Rampungkan-Pembangunan-Kapal-Cepat-Rudal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Indos said:


> *Mobile Brigade (Brimob)/Police*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brigade Mobil* (English: Mobile Brigade) is one of the oldest Indonesian National Police special operations force units.
> 
> *History*
> Formed in late 1945, a special corps namely 'Pasukan Polisi Istimewa' (Special Police Corps) was formed with the assigned tasks of disarming remnants of the Japanese Imperial Army and protecting the chief of state and the capital city. Under the Japanese it was called Tokubetsu Keisatsutai（特別警察隊）. It fought in the revolution - becoming the first military union pioneering the fight in the Battle of Surabaya under the command of Inspektur Polisi I Moehammad Jasin.
> 
> 14 November 1946, Prime Minister Sutan Sjahrir dismissed the Polisi Istimewa with the Mobile Brigade (Mobrig), this day is celebrated as the anniversary of this Blue Barret Corps. This Corps is formed to suppress Military and Police Conflicts and even Coup d'État.
> 
> On 1 December 1947 Mobrig was militarized. With this Mobrig took part to encounter various conflicts and confrontations like the PKI Rebellion in Madiun, DI Rebellion (1947), APRA Rebellion and RMS Proclamation (1950), PRRI People Rebellion (1953), and Permesta (1958).
> 
> Since 14 November 1961, the Mobrig changed name into Korps Brigade Mobil (Brimob), and its troops took part in the military confrontation with Malaysia in the early 1960s and in the conflict in East Timor in the mid-1970s. Since then Brimob's command was placed under the supervision of the Police (Polri)
> 
> In 1981 the Mobile Brigade spawned a new unit called the Jihandak (Penjinak Bahan Peledak) or the Explosive Ordnance Devices Unit.
> 
> *Organisations*
> In 1992 the Mobile Brigade was essentially a paramilitary organization trained and organized along military lines. It had a strength of about 12,000. The brigade was used primarily as an elite corps for emergencies, aiding in police operations that required units to take quick action.
> 
> The unit was employed in domestic security and defense operations and was issued special riot-control equipment. They were trained to deal with mass demonstrations. Since the May 1998 upheaval, PHH (Pasukan Anti Huru-Hara, Anti Riot Unit) have received special anti-riot training. Elements of the force were also trained for airborne and SAR operations.
> 
> Mobile Brigade (Indonesia) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brimob action Video* in real war (at Aceh province before the peace agreement with Aceh rebellion)



Ah, Brimob... My grandmother's little brother was a retired Brimob captain. He fought against Permesta and was sent to Borneo during Konfrontasi. A very dedicated and disciplined man. Very proud of him.

I remember he told me that when he was just a rookie (he entered police corp in 1956), once, his group was caught in a standoff with army soldiers. The weapons were hot and they nearly wipe each other out. 
There's a lot of skirmish between Brimob and the Army at the time he said because the Army used to mock Brimob as "Sipil Bersenjata" and look down on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Pindad Eyes Commercial Success*
By Tito Summa Siahaan on 08:48 pm Jul 04, 2014





_Pindad has been producing firearms and armored vehicles for Indonesia Armed Forces (TNI) since the country independence. (Antara Photo/Noveradika)_

*Bandung.* Sudirman Said, the newly-installed president director of state weapons manufacturer Pindad, is planning to expand the company’s commercial activities to prevent over-reliance on military contracts.

In an interview with the Jakarta Globe, Sudirman said that around 15 percent to 20 percent of Pindad’s revenue comes from sales of commercial, or non-military, products. However, he explained, “if commercial products can contribute around 30 percent to our revenue then our cash flow will be more balanced.”

Sudirman said that the biggest challenge for Pindad was capital. Most of its orders are paid through the state budget, which means bills would be paid only after the budget was approved. In the mean time, the company must incur debts to cover its expenses.

Pindad secured contracts worth Rp 1.8 trillion ($150 million) in 2013. It has secured Rp 1.2 trillion worth of contracts so far this year, out of the targeted Rp 2 trillion.

Aside from producing military equipment and vehicles like the Anoa armored personnel carrier and the SS2 assault rifle, Pindad also sells commercial equipment like power generators, commercial explosives, and other products used for railway systems and ship manufacturing.

“We just signed a memorandum of understanding with [state utility firm] Perusahaan Listrik Negara for revitalization and maintenance of power generators,” Sudirman said.

The room for growth in commercial products looks to be quite substantial, driven mostly by the nation’s strong emphasis on infrastructure development, said Sudirman.

Producing and marketing commercial products would have the added advantage of instilling “confidence” in Pindad’s engineers, according to Sudirman. “But, our core business and competence will remain producing weapons for the military,” he added.

An accountant by education, the director spent most of his professional live as an executive with Indika Group, an energy-focused conglomerate.

He also worked for state energy firm Pertamina for two years and was involved in several programs of the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI).

He has been Pindad CEO for a month.

Sudirman stressed his belief that Pindad is strong enough in terms of production and engineering capabilities.

“What I can bring is a touch of corporate management — commercial aspects of an enterprise,” he said. “While in terms of production, engineering and research and development, I trust the people at Pindad,” he added. “Pindad has never failed the TNI.”

Still, the company is lacking specific budget allocation for research and development, another area that Sudirman looks to improve.

“We used to develop new products by taking an old machine and upgrading it. While this proves the expertise of our engineers, things must change,” he said.

Pindad and the government must also think about the company’s future, Sudirman said.

“Financially, Pindad is very healthy. But we don’t want to be merely surviving, we have to improve and expand.”

Pindad Eyes Commercial Success | The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> Ah, Brimob... My grandmother's little brother was a retired Brimob captain. He fought against Permesta and was sent to Borneo during Konfrontasi. A very dedicated and disciplined man. Very proud of him.
> 
> I remember he told me that when he was just a rookie (he entered police corp in 1956), once, his group was caught in a standoff with army soldiers. The weapons were hot and they nearly wipe each other out.
> There's a lot of skirmish between Brimob and the Army at the time he said because the Army used to mock Brimob as "Sipil Bersenjata" and look down on them.



If our Army look down Brimob which is a battle proven unit, how do they perceive ordinary police officer then......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Indos said:


> If our Army look down Brimob which is a battle proven unit, how do they perceive ordinary police officer then......



A slightly better than boy scout perhaps.. boy scout with a gun


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> A slightly better than boy scout perhaps.. boy scout with a gun



Yeah.....btw just send this police officer as a negotiator if in any case our police get conflict with our Army...







Our Police secret weapon in a psychological war with our Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Since the first forming of Police woman unit, Indonesian women can only join as Police Brigadier level until recent years the Police Academy is open of female cadet to be trained as commanding officer with starting rank as 2nd Inspector (2nd Lieutenant).

Right now they hold many commanding position in Indonesian Police right after graduated as 2nd Inspector such as Chief of Police Service Centre under Police District Command, Haed of Police Sector Office (Precinct), Head unit level in many police branch from Traffic unit , Escort & Patrol unit, Anti Narcotics unit, etc.

This one is Head of Traffic Unit





























Bonus : off-duty pic

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

*President Yudhoyono hopes smart power to become TNI`s strategy*
Thu, July 3 2014 23:14 | 585 Views






Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono stated that the Indonesian military (TNI)s future strategy must combine hard power and soft power into smart power.

"Smart power must become the TNIs future strategy," the president said a moment before breaking the fast along with soldiers and civil servants of the TNI Headquarters here on Thursday.

Indonesia is a peace-loving country and not aggressive, he said.

"We love peace, and more importantly, we love our sovereignty. We do not want war, but we are ready to fight for the sovereignty of the Unitary Republic of Indonesia," he affirmed.

The head of state expressed hope that the TNI will acquire the confidence to play a role in the international forum but remain modest in the community.

"The TNI must be respected by enemies and loved by the people. The combination will become a solid force that the nation may rely on," he said.

To that end, the TNI soldiers must continue to exercise, prepare, fight, and perform duties in order to be triumphant and glorious in the future, he said.

"Soldiers will not fight and die unless they know why they fight and die," he added.(*)

President Yudhoyono hopes smart power to become TNI`s strategy - ANTARA News


Thu, July 3 2014 23:14 | 585 Views

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos

*Kostrad*

*





Kostrad* (_*Ko*mando Cadangan *Str*ategis *A*ngkatan *D*arat_: "Army Strategic Reserve Command") is the Indonesian Army's Strategic Reserve Command. Kostrad is a Corps level command which has up to 35,000 troops. It also supervises operational readiness among all commands and conducts defense and security operations at the strategic level in accordance with policies of the TNI commander.

As a corps, Kostrad is commanded by a _Panglima_ (Commander-in-Chief), usually a lieutenant general. Kostrad falls under the army chief of staff for training, personnel, and administration.[2] However, it comes under the Commander-in-Chief of the Indonesian National Armed Forces for operational command and deployment. Kostrad typically receives best equipments in the Army and its two armored battalions will soon receive Leopard 2A4 and Leopard 2 Revolution tanks.

Starting 1984 the Panglima of Kostrad (Pangkostrad) has been charged to lead the conduct of combat operations, called defense and security operations.

*History*
Kostrad came into being during military action for Indonesia's take over of Western New Guinea in 1960, and was formally constituted on 6 March 1961.[3] Initially designated the Army General Reserve Corps, its name was changed to Kostrad in 1963.

General Suharto, was appointed as the first head of Kostrad in 1961, and it was in this role that he was able assert the army's control in the days following the abortive coup attempt on the evening of 30 September 1965, which ultimately led to Suharto replacing Sukarno as Indonesian president.

The command's troops have fought in most Indonesian military operations since their formation, such as G-30-S/PKI (30 September Movement/Indonesian Communist Party), Trisula, the PGRS (Sarawak People's Guerrilla Force) in Sarawak, the PARAKU (North Kalimantan People's Force) in North Kalimantan, and Operation Seroja in East Timor.

Kostrad troops have also been used beyond Indonesia's borders, as was the case with Garuda Contingent in Egypt (1973–78) and Vietnam (1973–75) and with those in the United Nations Iran–Iraq Military Observer Group in the midst of the Iran–Iraq War of 1989 and 1990.

Kostrad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

*KOPASSUS/ ARMY SPECIAL FORCE













*
The Special Forces Command (KOPASSUS), formerly called the Sandi Yudha Forces Command and KOPASSANDHA (which also means Special Forces Command), are trained in intelligence gathering, a variety of special operations techniques, sabotage, and airborne and seaborne landings. Founded on 16 April 1952, KOPASSUS was reorganized and reduced in size in 1985, and by 1992 KOPASSUS forces numbered some 2,500 army personnel identifiable by their distinctive red berets organized into two operational groups and one training group.

By the late 1990s KOPASSUS numbered some 6,000-strong, an increase in the number of troops, but below that of 1985. Headquarters at Cijantung, East Jakarta, KOPASSUS had expanded to five Groups, with Group IV specifically handling intelligence operations along with the KOPASSUS Joint Intelligence Unit [SGI].

In year 2001, *Kopassus reorganizes its personnels into some 5,000-strong forces*. The new organization is as follows:


Group 1 Para Commando (Taktakan, Serang, Banten) with 3 batallions
Group 2 Para Commando (Kandang Menjangan, Kartasura, Solo) with 3 batallions
Group 3 Intelligence (Cijantung, Jakarta)
(1) Para Commando batallions (independent) (Semplak, Bogor)
(1) HQ Detachment (Cijantung, Jakarta)
(1) Unit-81 Anti-Terrorists (Cijantung, Jakarta)
Pusdikpassus / Special Forces Training Center (Batujajar, Bandung)

KOPASSUS is considered to be an elite force that has traditionally emphasized its small size and its quick-strike potential. It has been involved in numerous military actions in response to internal Indonesian unrest. KOPASSUS units were involved in 1981 in freeing the hostages from the "Woyla," the Garuda Airline plane hijacked by followers of Imran, leader of an Islamic splinter movement in West Java. KOPASSUS members climbed Mount Everest in 1997.

KOPASSUS

*Wiki version*

*Kopassus* (a portmanteau of "*Ko*mando *Pas*ukan Khu*sus*" or "Special Forces Command") is an Indonesian Army special forces group that conducts special operations missions for the Indonesian government, such as direct action, unconventional warfare, sabotage, counter-insurgency, counter-terrorism, and intelligence gathering. Kopassus was founded on April 16, 1952. It gained worldwide attention after several successful operations such as Indonesian invasion of East Timor and hostage release of Garuda Indonesia Flight 206.

The Special Forces quickly made their mark by spearheading some of the government's military campaigns: putting down regional rebellions in the late 1950s, the Western New Guinea campaign in 1961-1962, the confrontation with Malaysia from 1962–1966, the massacres of alleged communists in 1965, the East Timor invasion in 1975, and the subsequent campaigns against separatists throughout Indonesia.

Kopassus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aepsilons

Indos said:


> *KOPASSUS/ ARMY SPECIAL FORCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The Special Forces Command (KOPASSUS), formerly called the Sandi Yudha Forces Command and KOPASSANDHA (which also means Special Forces Command), are trained in intelligence gathering, a variety of special operations techniques, sabotage, and airborne and seaborne landings. Founded on 16 April 1952, KOPASSUS was reorganized and reduced in size in 1985, and by 1992 KOPASSUS forces numbered some 2,500 army personnel identifiable by their distinctive red berets organized into two operational groups and one training group.
> 
> By the late 1990s KOPASSUS numbered some 6,000-strong, an increase in the number of troops, but below that of 1985. Headquarters at Cijantung, East Jakarta, KOPASSUS had expanded to five Groups, with Group IV specifically handling intelligence operations along with the KOPASSUS Joint Intelligence Unit [SGI].
> 
> In year 2001, *Kopassus reorganizes its personnels into some 5,000-strong forces*. The new organization is as follows:
> 
> 
> Group 1 Para Commando (Taktakan, Serang, Banten) with 3 batallions
> Group 2 Para Commando (Kandang Menjangan, Kartasura, Solo) with 3 batallions
> Group 3 Intelligence (Cijantung, Jakarta)
> (1) Para Commando batallions (independent) (Semplak, Bogor)
> (1) HQ Detachment (Cijantung, Jakarta)
> (1) Unit-81 Anti-Terrorists (Cijantung, Jakarta)
> Pusdikpassus / Special Forces Training Center (Batujajar, Bandung)
> 
> KOPASSUS is considered to be an elite force that has traditionally emphasized its small size and its quick-strike potential. It has been involved in numerous military actions in response to internal Indonesian unrest. KOPASSUS units were involved in 1981 in freeing the hostages from the "Woyla," the Garuda Airline plane hijacked by followers of Imran, leader of an Islamic splinter movement in West Java. KOPASSUS members climbed Mount Everest in 1997.
> 
> KOPASSUS
> 
> *Wiki version*
> 
> *Kopassus* (a portmanteau of "*Ko*mando *Pas*ukan Khu*sus*" or "Special Forces Command") is an Indonesian Army special forces group that conducts special operations missions for the Indonesian government, such as direct action, unconventional warfare, sabotage, counter-insurgency, counter-terrorism, and intelligence gathering. Kopassus was founded on April 16, 1952. It gained worldwide attention after several successful operations such as Indonesian invasion of East Timor and hostage release of Garuda Indonesia Flight 206.
> 
> The Special Forces quickly made their mark by spearheading some of the government's military campaigns: putting down regional rebellions in the late 1950s, the Western New Guinea campaign in 1961-1962, the confrontation with Malaysia from 1962–1966, the massacres of alleged communists in 1965, the East Timor invasion in 1975, and the subsequent campaigns against separatists throughout Indonesia.
> 
> Kopassus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Impressive ! I like their fatigue design!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesian Marine Corps*






The *Indonesian Marine Corps* (Indonesian: _Korps Marinir_, *KorMar*) is the Indonesian Navy's ground troops. It was created on 15 November 1945, and is the country's main amphibious warfare force and quick reaction force against enemy invasion.
*History*
Kormar has been active in various military operations in Indonesia. One of the largest amphibious military operations would have been Operation Jayawijaya in which thousands of marines were planned to land on Biak in 1963 as a part of the Trikora Campaign to take West Irian from Dutch control. The operation was aborted as a consequence deals preceding the New York Agreement.[1]

In 1999 a plan was proposed to expand the Kormar from its strength of 13,000 troops. Based on this plan, every Kormar's base would have three combat brigades: the Infantry, Cavalry, and Artillery and would be supported by one Combat Support Regiment and one Administration Support Regiment. The expansion will create three Kormar bases: Surabaya for Eastern area command, Jakarta for Central area command, and Rate Island in Lampung for Western area command. *Now the Indonesian Marine Corps has an estimated 29,000 troops in two Marine Forces (PASMARs) and one independent infantry marine regiment, when combined equal to one over-strength infantry division, which includes its own sizable mechanized amphibious and artillery units.*

Following a reorganisation introduced in March 2001, the corps consisted of the 1st Marine Corps Group (1,3,5 Battalions) at Surabaya, and the Independent Marine Corps Brigade (2,4,6, Battalions) at Jakarta.(JDW 11 April 2001). The 8th Bn was formed in January 2004 and the 9th Bn was due to be formed in April 2004. They were planned to be part of a new group that would include the 7th Bn and support elements. (JDW 18 February 2004, p. 18) The same Jane's Defence Weekly story (Robert Karniol, 'Indonesia Reinforces Marines') said the Marine Corps leadership is reported to have ambitions for the service to expand to at least two full divisions. However it was reported that the army was opposed, 'perhaps reflecting it's leadership's concern over influence.'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

*2 Juli 2014*

 
*(PT PAL is planning to start designing national frigate in 2017 and submarine in 2022)*

*Dalam pemenuhan kebutuhan Alutsista matra laut Angkatan Laut, PT PAL Indonesia memiliki rencana Program menengah 5 tahun dan Jangka Panjang 25 tahun. Hal tersebut disebutkan dalam lokakarya rencana induk pemenuhan ALPAHANKAM pertengahan April lalu di Kementerian Pertahanan.*




_*Direktur Utama PT PAL Muhammad Firmansyah Arifin*_

Dalam program jangka menengah 5 tahun, PT PAL akan dapat menciptakan sendiri desain frigate nasional pada 2017, sementara program jangka panjang 25 tahun, persero ini akan menciptakan desain kapal selam di tahun 2022.

Proses pengadaan kapal perang untuk TNI-AL yang sesuai kebutuhan dan kondisi geografi indonesia, PT PAL Indonesia sering melaksankan kerja sama dengan galangan kapal asing, seperti DSNS Belanda dalam produksi bersama kapal PKR 105m frigate class. Kerja sama itu dilakukan untuk mendapatkan pengetahuan teknologi yang sering disebut dengan transfer of technology.

Ditegaskan pula bahwa PT PAL Indonesia sebagai Industri pertahanan dan Lead Integrator mempunyai tuntutan untuk dapat menguasai teknologi platform dan combat management system, terutama penguasaan konfigurasi sistem persenjataan dan integrasinya.

Dalam pembangunannya, kapal perang tidak dapat disamakan dengan pembangunan kapal komersial. Perbedaannya terletak pada desain platform kapal yang harus dapat memenuhi requirement meletakan persenjataan dalam hull desainnya.

Selain itu, dalam membuat desain platform kapal perang harus melihat pula beberapa pertimbangan kemampuan kapal untuk tetap dapat bertahan dalam kondisi di luar normal, seperti efek persenjataan musuh, serangan atas air, pengaruh internal dan eksternal blast, underwater explotions, shock, serta sisa tegangan saat penembakan rudal dari kapal.

Dewasa ini, dalam pembangunan kapal perang yang disesuaikan dengan kebutuhan, banyak kapal perang yang dapat dikembangkan persenjataannya dalam artian plug and play. Bukan hanya itu, kapal-kapal perang tersebut meningkatkan kemampuan stealth guna mengurangi deteksi radar.

Tidak hanya pada sisitem persenjataan dan sistem stealth, melainkan juga meningkatkan kecepatan kapal dengan kemampuan mencapai 40 knots. Hal tersebut mendukung tactical advantages, namun maintenance lebih terhadap kapal yang memiliki kecepatan tinggi ini sering dilakukan pada hull akibat flamming response dan fatigue strength atau kelelahan material karena guncangan pada struktur kapal yang dilaju pada kecepatan maksimal.

Dengan kata lain, galangan kapal industri pertahanan harus mampu membuat konfigurasi sistem persenjataan yang dimaknai dengan seluruh sistem persenjataan yang terpasang di kapal sangat terkait hull perfomance kapal. _*(JurnalMaritim)*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> *Indonesian Marine Corps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Indonesian Marine Corps* (Indonesian: _Korps Marinir_, *KorMar*) is the Indonesian Navy's ground troops. It was created on 15 November 1945, and is the country's main amphibious warfare force and quick reaction force against enemy invasion.
> *History*
> Kormar has been active in various military operations in Indonesia. One of the largest amphibious military operations would have been Operation Jayawijaya in which thousands of marines were planned to land on Biak in 1963 as a part of the Trikora Campaign to take West Irian from Dutch control. The operation was aborted as a consequence deals preceding the New York Agreement.[1]
> 
> In 1999 a plan was proposed to expand the Kormar from its strength of 13,000 troops. Based on this plan, every Kormar's base would have three combat brigades: the Infantry, Cavalry, and Artillery and would be supported by one Combat Support Regiment and one Administration Support Regiment. The expansion will create three Kormar bases: Surabaya for Eastern area command, Jakarta for Central area command, and Rate Island in Lampung for Western area command. *Now the Indonesian Marine Corps has an estimated 29,000 troops in two Marine Forces (PASMARs) and one independent infantry marine regiment, when combined equal to one over-strength infantry division, which includes its own sizable mechanized amphibious and artillery units.*
> 
> Following a reorganisation introduced in March 2001, the corps consisted of the 1st Marine Corps Group (1,3,5 Battalions) at Surabaya, and the Independent Marine Corps Brigade (2,4,6, Battalions) at Jakarta.(JDW 11 April 2001). The 8th Bn was formed in January 2004 and the 9th Bn was due to be formed in April 2004. They were planned to be part of a new group that would include the 7th Bn and support elements. (JDW 18 February 2004, p. 18) The same Jane's Defence Weekly story (Robert Karniol, 'Indonesia Reinforces Marines') said the Marine Corps leadership is reported to have ambitions for the service to expand to at least two full divisions. However it was reported that the army was opposed, 'perhaps reflecting it's leadership's concern over influence.'



Lagi nggak enak nulis pake bahasa Inggris, entah kenapa grammar saya makin hari makin kaco aja. 

Info-diatas secara garis besar memang benar, tapi ada beberapa info yang nggak ke up-date disana, 

1. Setiap armada akan selalu memiliki Pasmar mereka sendiri, TNI AL dalam rencana jangka menengahnya akan membangun empat armada, jadi Marinir akan memiliki empat divisi dengan jumlah combatant diatas 60.000 personnel.
2. AD sudah tidak lagi bersaing dalam hal politik dengan AL, tapi mereka akan lebih bersaing untuk memperebutkan resources/anggaran, dan mereka sudah tidak punya lagi alasan untuk menentang ekspansi AL sejak kasus sengketa Ambalat dan LCS yang menuntut penguatan formasi AL dan AU. 
3. Jumlah Marinir TNI AL jelas sudah diatas 29000 personnel, infantry regiment-nya untuk PasMar ke tiga sudah berjalan dan sudah memiliki beberapa Yon tambahan, salah satunya yang baru diresmikan di Batam
4. Permasalahan PasMar TNI AL yang paling urgent adalah kekurangan anggaran untuk modernisasi alutsistanya, sebagian besar anggaran AL akan jatuh pada pengembangan armada, setidaknya sampai 15 tahun kedepan PasMar akan selalu underfunded.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> Lagi nggak enak nulis pake bahasa Inggris, entah kenapa grammar saya makin hari makin kaco aja.
> .



kelupaan belum saur kali.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> Lagi nggak enak nulis pake bahasa Inggris, entah kenapa grammar saya makin hari makin kaco aja.
> 
> Info-diatas secara garis besar memang benar, tapi ada beberapa info yang nggak ke up-date disana,
> 
> 1. Setiap armada akan selalu memiliki Pasmar mereka sendiri, TNI AL dalam rencana jangka menengahnya akan membangun empat armada, jadi Marinir akan memiliki empat divisi dengan jumlah combatant diatas 60.000 personnel.
> 2. AD sudah tidak lagi bersaing dalam hal politik dengan AL, tapi mereka akan lebih bersaing untuk memperebutkan resources/anggaran, dan mereka sudah tidak punya lagi alasan untuk menentang ekspansi AL sejak kasus sengketa Ambalat dan LCS yang menuntut penguatan formasi AL dan AU.
> 3. Jumlah Marinir TNI AL jelas sudah diatas 29000 personnel, infantry regiment-nya untuk PasMar ke tiga sudah berjalan dan sudah memiliki beberapa Yon tambahan, salah satunya yang baru diresmikan di Batam
> 4. Permasalahan PasMar TNI AL yang paling urgent adalah kekurangan anggaran untuk modernisasi alutsistanya, sebagian besar anggaran AL akan jatuh pada pengembangan armada, setidaknya sampai 15 tahun kedepan PasMar akan selalu underfunded.



Kita dukung mbak...utk penguatan Marinir. Ini juga bagus utk stabilitas politik masa depan Indonesia. USA sebagai contoh memiliki pasukan marinir dan Garda Republik yg lumayan, dan bahkan pasukan Garda Republik USA memiliki banyak pesawat tempur F-16. Iran juga memiliki pasukan garda yg mungkin melebihi kekuatan pasukan regularnya. Kekuatan militer tidak boleh terpusat pada kendali satu komando saja.

Terus terang mbak Madokaft vocabnya udah bagus sekali, kalah saya, tapi utk grammar tolong di cek bagian "gerund" nya deh..he.he 

Sepertinya mbak ini bekerja di bidang advokasi strategi militer yah.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Indonesian Kopassus.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> 1. Setiap armada akan selalu memiliki Pasmar mereka sendiri, TNI AL dalam rencana jangka menengahnya akan membangun empat armada, jadi Marinir akan memiliki empat divisi dengan jumlah combatant diatas 60.000 personnel.


4 Pasmar? wah baru tau info ini, bukannya yg akan ditambah itu Pasmar di Papua? satu lagi dimana sis Madoka? Apa akan diproyeksikan menghadapi ancaman di bagian ujung barat? (Natuna, Malaysia)


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> 4 Pasmar? wah baru tau info ini, bukannya yg akan ditambah itu Pasmar di Papua? satu lagi dimana sis Madoka? Apa akan diproyeksikan menghadapi ancaman di bagian ujung barat? (Natuna, Malaysia)



One Pasmar is for each Armada, one armada will be based in Jakarta, one in Surabaya, one in Makassar and last in Sorong. 


but still it is a long term goal and objective, any change can be happened in near future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Reconnaissance platoon's bike garage*

_*Suzuki RMZ 450 supermoto version*_






_*Kawasaki Ninja 250*




_





using yoshimura *exhaust* 





*Kawasaki KLX Trail series in the background*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

So those bikes is Alutsista eh, to shoot the heart of woman though hihihi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

I LOVE THE INDONESIAN NAVY, thank you for helping us in our time of need

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Jf Thunder said:


> I LOVE THE INDONESIAN NAVY, thank you for helping us in our time of need


That was just a small favors, your forefathers even deserting the British Army to join our freedom fighters during Indonesian war for independence.
We salute them!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jf Thunder

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> That was just a small favors, your forefathers even deserting the British Army to join our freedom fighters during Indonesian war for independence.
> We salute them!


Sir the way you helped us, no other country would help another one, and as for our forefathers helping you, that was their duty to help their fellow Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Jf Thunder said:


> I LOVE THE INDONESIAN NAVY, thank you for helping us in our time of need



I know tht Indonesians protested n supported Pakistan in 71 and Indonesian nurses among with docs n med staff from Turkiye etc volunteering to come to Pakistan treating our injured soldiers but i dnt know of any accident where Indonesia was directly involved .. would like to know more..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I know tht Indonesians protested n supported Pakistan in 71 and Indonesian nurses among with docs n med staff from Turkiye etc volunteering to come to Pakistan treating our injured soldiers but i dnt know of any accident where Indonesia was directly involved .. would like to know more..



*Historical relationship*

During the Indonesian National Revolution, Muhammad Ali Jinnah encouraged Muslim soldiers serving in British Indian army to join hands with Indonesians against their fight against the Dutch Empire colonisation of Indonesia. As a result 600-Muslim soldiers of the British Indian Army deserted the colonial forces putting their lot at stake, allied with Indonesians.[3] Out of these 600 soldiers, 500 of them died in war; while the remaining returned to Pakistan or continued to live in Indonesia. As a recognition of Muslim soldiers from Pakistan, during Indonesia Golden Jubilee celebration on August 17, 1995, Indonesia grants Independence War Awards to the living ex Pakistan soldiers and awarded the highest honor _Adipura_ to the Founding Father of Pakistan Mohammad All Jinnah and the Government of Pakistan.[4]

Pakistan's relationship with Indonesia greatly developed under Gen Ayub Khan. During the 1965 war with India, Indonesia offered to provide Pakistan with military help, and 'to seize Andaman and Nicobar Islands' of India so as to distract it from the Kashmir front.[5][6] Indonesia openly supported Pakistan by sending its navy to defend East Pakistan.

According to a 2013 BBC World Service Poll, 43% of Indonesians view Pakistan's influence positively, with 25% expressing a negative view, the most favorable perception of Pakistan in Asia and the world.[7]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indonesia%E2%80%93Pakistan_relations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I know tht Indonesians protested n supported Pakistan in 71 and Indonesian nurses among with docs n med staff from Turkiye etc volunteering to come to Pakistan treating our injured soldiers but i dnt know of any accident where Indonesia was directly involved .. would like to know more..


they helpled us in the 1965 wars nigga, they guarded, East Pakistan, cuz they had an awesome Navy


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Jf Thunder said:


> they helpled us in the 1965 wars nigga, they guarded, East Pakistan, cuz they had an awesome Navy



Yeah i know lol... but provide some ToT on the thing!


----------



## Jf Thunder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yeah i know lol... but provide some ToT on the thing!


transfer of technology? the license for what?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Indos said:


> *Kostrad*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kostrad* (_*Ko*mando Cadangan *Str*ategis *A*ngkatan *D*arat_: "Army Strategic Reserve Command") is the Indonesian Army's Strategic Reserve Command. Kostrad is a Corps level command which has up to 35,000 troops. It also supervises operational readiness among all commands and conducts defense and security operations at the strategic level in accordance with policies of the TNI commander.
> 
> As a corps, Kostrad is commanded by a _Panglima_ (Commander-in-Chief), usually a lieutenant general. Kostrad falls under the army chief of staff for training, personnel, and administration.[2] However, it comes under the Commander-in-Chief of the Indonesian National Armed Forces for operational command and deployment. Kostrad typically receives best equipments in the Army and its two armored battalions will soon receive Leopard 2A4 and Leopard 2 Revolution tanks.
> 
> Starting 1984 the Panglima of Kostrad (Pangkostrad) has been charged to lead the conduct of combat operations, called defense and security operations.
> 
> *History*
> Kostrad came into being during military action for Indonesia's take over of Western New Guinea in 1960, and was formally constituted on 6 March 1961.[3] Initially designated the Army General Reserve Corps, its name was changed to Kostrad in 1963.
> 
> General Suharto, was appointed as the first head of Kostrad in 1961, and it was in this role that he was able assert the army's control in the days following the abortive coup attempt on the evening of 30 September 1965, which ultimately led to Suharto replacing Sukarno as Indonesian president.
> 
> The command's troops have fought in most Indonesian military operations since their formation, such as G-30-S/PKI (30 September Movement/Indonesian Communist Party), Trisula, the PGRS (Sarawak People's Guerrilla Force) in Sarawak, the PARAKU (North Kalimantan People's Force) in North Kalimantan, and Operation Seroja in East Timor.
> 
> Kostrad troops have also been used beyond Indonesia's borders, as was the case with Garuda Contingent in Egypt (1973–78) and Vietnam (1973–75) and with those in the United Nations Iran–Iraq Military Observer Group in the midst of the Iran–Iraq War of 1989 and 1990.
> 
> Kostrad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



When was the last time this reserve saw battle?



Jf Thunder said:


> transfer of technology? the license for what?





Indos said:


> *Historical relationship*
> 
> During the Indonesian National Revolution, Muhammad Ali Jinnah encouraged Muslim soldiers serving in British Indian army to join hands with Indonesians against their fight against the Dutch Empire colonisation of Indonesia. As a result 600-Muslim soldiers of the British Indian Army deserted the colonial forces putting their lot at stake, allied with Indonesians.[3] Out of these 600 soldiers, 500 of them died in war; while the remaining returned to Pakistan or continued to live in Indonesia. As a recognition of Muslim soldiers from Pakistan, during Indonesia Golden Jubilee celebration on August 17, 1995, Indonesia grants Independence War Awards to the living ex Pakistan soldiers and awarded the highest honor _Adipura_ to the Founding Father of Pakistan Mohammad All Jinnah and the Government of Pakistan.[4]
> 
> Pakistan's relationship with Indonesia greatly developed under Gen Ayub Khan. During the 1965 war with India, Indonesia offered to provide Pakistan with military help, and 'to seize Andaman and Nicobar Islands' of India so as to distract it from the Kashmir front.[5][6] Indonesia openly supported Pakistan by sending its navy to defend East Pakistan.
> 
> According to a 2013 BBC World Service Poll, 43% of Indonesians view Pakistan's influence positively, with 25% expressing a negative view, the most favorable perception of Pakistan in Asia and the world.[7]
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indonesia%E2%80%93Pakistan_relations



Thank's bro.. I do know almost all of these things... a little misceptions ..on my part..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> When was the last time this reserve saw battle?



We still have military operation in Papua until now, and this unit is one of our backbones in any wars (Kopassus/Marinir/Kostrad/Raiders/Brimob). The scenario of a video I posted earlier in Kostrad post is also derived from a real military operation.






List of wars involving Indonesia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> When was the last time this reserve saw battle?


Actually this "Reserve" is Indonesian army main combat element along with the Marine Corps of the Navy.
Indonesia Army structure is based on territorial army distributed all across the provinces in battalion level and two Kostrad division, each division has airborne brigades and armored brigades as mobile-reaction forces ready to be deployed in every corners of Indonesian territory so they are called 'Reserve'
Kostrad division saw its last major combat operation in 2003 during the military operation against the rebels of Free Aceh Movement. In this operation, Kostrad's Airborne Brigade conducted combat airborne operation dropping full battalion on enemy territory. Before that, Kostrad units engaged in a long bloody war against East Timor guerrilla from 1975 until 1999.
After the Aceh Conflict ended with peace treaty in 2005 all anti-separatist/anti insurgents operation are transferred from the Army to the police mobile brigade units. But in small units, Kostrad along with Kopassus (Army Commando) still operates in conflict area especially in West Papua.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *When was the last time this reserve saw battle?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's bro.. I do know almost all of these things... a little misceptions ..on my part..



They are not reserve, they are our Strategic command unit, our elite front line unit, having participate in purge of communist in 65, together with Marines and volunteer corps they participate Indonesian-Malaysian confrontation, going rampage in Invasion of Timor and just recently in 2003 participate in suppression of Rebellion in Aceh province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Aceh War (1976-2005)

This one is real combat during early 2000






Army VS Aceh Rebels






Brimob (police) vs Aceh Rebels

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indos said:


> Aceh War (1976-2005)
> This one is real combat during early 2000


BUset dah itu yg GAM vs Brimob parah kali .. pertama kali Brimob diturunin lawan separatis bersenjata, peralatan seadanya, magazin cekak musti isi satu persatu pelurunya hehhehe modal semangat dan keberanian. Salut buat Brimob2 di masa itu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> BUset dah itu yg GAM vs Brimob parah kali .. pertama kali Brimob diturunin lawan separatis bersenjata, peralatan seadanya, magazin cekak musti isi satu persatu pelurunya hehhehe modal semangat dan keberanian. Salut buat Brimob2 di masa itu



Brimob (ex pelopor) kan dulu "dimiskinkan" peralatannya jaman soeharto imbasnya awal 2000an equipment brimob bikin watir


----------



## Indos

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> BUset dah itu yg GAM vs Brimob parah kali .. pertama kali Brimob diturunin lawan separatis bersenjata, peralatan seadanya, magazin cekak musti isi satu persatu pelurunya hehhehe modal semangat dan keberanian. Salut buat Brimob2 di masa itu



Iya....emang pantes kita perkuat inih skuad


----------



## MacanJawa

Jf Thunder said:


> transfer of technology? the license for what?



Bakhtar Shikan AT and anza manpad


----------



## Jf Thunder

MacanJawa said:


> Bakhtar Shikan AT and anza manpad


thats a pretty good idea LOL, should be done


----------



## MarveL

Some images of The replacement of the KRI Dewaruci.




























Garuda Militer: Freire set for April the start of construction of the ship of the Indonesian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

Anti-Terror Group (Army)

*DEN-81 GULTOR
*












To anticipate the increase in potential airplane hijacking cases in the 70s and 80s, the head of Indonesian Army Strategic Intelligence Office (BAIS) formed a new detachment in the Army Special Forces (then Kopassandha). On June 30, 1982, the new unit, called Detasemen 81 (Den-81) Kopassandha, was formally established with Major Luhut B. Panjaitan as its first commander and Captain Prabowo Subianto as its first vice commander. Both of these officers had been sent to Germans GSG-9 (Grenzschutzgruppe-9) school to learn about the anti-terror techniques. These two officers then selected and trained the Den-81 troops.

The desire to form Den-81 was mostly motivated by the hijacking incident of Garudas DC-9 Woyla in Don Muang Airport, Bangkok-Thailand, on March 31, 1981. The troops that involved in the operation to free Woyla became the first troops in Den-81. Later, Den-81 was changed into Unit-81 Anti-Terror (Sat-81 Gultor). From 1995-2001, *Den-81 became the Group 5 Antiterror (Groups 4 Sandhi Yudha) in the Kopassus (new name for Army Special Forces) structure.*

Sat-81 Gultor is under the direct command of Kopassus commander in chief. Currently, this unit is led by a colonel. The recruitment process of this unit starts when the troops finish the Para and Commando programes in Batujajar, West Java. From here, they will be assigned to Group 1 and Group 2 of Kopassus for orientation or gaining combat experience. After returning from these assignments, these troops will be evaluated for further assignment to the Anti-terror unit. The Anti-terror program is conducted in Special Combat Training School in Batujajar, West Java.

The most recent successful operation conducted by Sat-81 Gultor is the rescue of 26 hostages from Kelly Kwaliks terrorist group in Irian Jaya (Papua) on May 15, 1996. However, Operation Woyla is still the biggest and internationally well-known operation that Indonesian Army ever experienced.

Currently, there is no exact information of the number of troops in Sat-81 Gultor.

SAT-81 GULTOR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*1. TAIFIB Batallion (One of Marine Special Forces)
*











Officially known as *Battalion Intai Amfibi* (Taifib), (Amphibious Recon Battalion) formerly the _Kompi Intai Para Amphibi_ (KIPAM), they were officially formed on 18 March 1961 as marine commandos. Set at battalion strength it was first used in the Irian Jaya in April 1962. Starting from November 1971 it was called Batalyon Intai Amphibi(Yon Taifib) or Amphibious Recon Battalion. All applicants must be active marine soldiers who have served for at least 2 years and are willing to undergo seven months of grueling selection and commando training course. Training includes one month of airborne training course. Today, one battalion is stationed in Jakarta and Surabaya marine bases each, while the remainder is stationed at the Amphibious Recon Battalion training facility at Surabaya.

Indonesian Marine Corps - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*2. Detasemen Jala Mengkara (One of Marine Special Forces)
*








The history of Jala Mengkara Detachment (Denjaka) started on November 4, 1982 when the Indonesian Navy Chief of Staff formed a unit called Navy Special Forces (Pasusla). The existence of Pasusla was urgently needed to counter the terrorism activities in the sea.

In the initial phase, 70 personnels from Amphibious Reconnaissance Unit and Underwater Special Unit were recruited to form Pasusla. The trainings for this new unit was under the command of Western Fleet commander with the assistance from the Marine Corps commander. The Navy chief of staff was the operational commander for Pasusla. Western Fleet Command Headquarter became the units base.

Upon further development of this unit, Navy chief of staff requested Indonesian Armed Forces commander to form Denjaka. The armed forces commander agreed to this request and since then Denjaka became the Naval Anti-Terror Unit. According to Navy chief of staff direction, Denjaka is a Marines special unit that has the responsibilities to be capable to conduct anti-terror, anti-sabotages, and naval clandestine operations under direct command of armed forces commander.

Denjaka recruitment process started after the conclusion of Para and Commando trainings. Before enrolling in Denjaka training, the troop must have been qualified to become an amphibious surveillance unit member. In its operation, this special forces unit must be able to reach the operational target via sea, underwater, or airborne. This unit has been conducting several joint-practices with the US Navy SEAL teams.

DENJAKA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*KOPASKA (NAVY Special Forces)*
















Kopaska was formed on March 31 1962 by President Sukarno to help his campaign in IrianJaya (Papua). In that campaign they were ordered to be human torpedoes similar to Japanese 'kamikaze' troops. In doing so they rode the torpedo, guided it until hit the enemy's ship. KOPASKA is heavily influenced by the early U.S. Navy Underrwater Demoliton Teams (UDT) and modern Navy SEAL Teams. This foundation was built when early KOPASKA members were sent to the United States for training with the UDTs. That tradition continues today as each year a few men from the unit travel to Coronado, California and Norfolk, Virginia to participate in SEAL training.

Today, the unit strength is approximately 300 men, divided into two groups. One is attached to western fleet, based in Jakarta and the other one is attached to eastern fleet, based in Surabaya, East Java. Their main duty is underwater demolition which consists of raiding enemy's ships and bases, destroying main underwater installations, beach reconnaissance, prisoner snatches, and preparing beaches for larger naval amphibious operations. In peace time the unit deployes seven man teams to serve as security personnel for VIPs. Primary among these duties are the escort and personal security of the Indonesian president and vice president. They are also responsible for limited search-and-rescue duties and have deployed as part of United Nations peace forces.

Recruitment for the unit is held once a year and draws exclusively on navy personnel (not from the marines). The maximum age of recruits are no more than 30 years. The length of recruitment is seven months. Usually from 700-1500 men who signed up only 15-20 men will pass the initial selection. After the selection the men who pass will undergo four-phase continual training. The first phase of this is one week of physical training (Hell Week), the second phase is basic underwater training, the third phase is commando training, and the fourth phase is parachute training. In the end from 15-20 men, usually only five or six make it and become Kopaska.













KOPASKA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Welcome Eurofighter Typhoon TNI AU*

Apr 04, 2014



Eurofighter Typhoon memiliki moncong yang lebih besar, untuk memberi ruang bagi radar AESA yang lebih besar. (photo: Eurofighter)

Jika tidak ada aral melintang, jet tempur Eurofighter Typhoon TNI AU akan tiba tahun depan, untuk memperkuat pertahanan udara Indonesia. Jet tempur Eurofighter Typhoon dengan nilai kontrak 1,5 Miliar USD ini akan datang bertahap, untuk menggantikan pesawat tempur F-5 Tiger TNI AU.

Sekali merengkuh dayung, dua tiga pulau terlampaui. Pepatah itu digunakan pemerintah Indonesia dalam strategi pengadaan dan penguatan alutsista.

Menurut sumber JakartaGreater.com, dengan pembelian jet tempur Eurofighter Typhoon ini, PT DI akan mendapatkan pengembangan: airframe, avionics (include multi mode mission radar yang akan dikembangkan PT LEN. Kemampuan PT LEN akan terus meningkat. Saat ini PT LEN sudah mengembangkan medium range radar 2D dan juga ada co-produksi radar 3D.

PT DI akan semakin percaya diri dalam menyerap teknologi untuk mengembangkan Jet Tempur KFX/IFX yang saat ini bekerjasama dengan Korea Selatan.

Pembelian dan transfer of technology dari Eurofighter Typhoon, bisa dikatakan sebuah kemajuan diplomasi TNI. Selama ini kita kenal, beberapa negara NATO enggan berbagi Transfer of Technology (ToT) mesin jet tempur mereka, kepada negara Non-NATO. Dengan langkah ini, mesin jet tempur KFX/IFX Indonesia nanti, tidak harus sama dengan mesin jet tempur KFX/IFX Korea Selatan yang cenderung menggunakan mesin F-414-400 Amerika Serikat.

Dengan pembelian Eurofighter Typhoon oleh TNI AU, besar kemungkinan IFX Indonesia menggunakan mesin yang diusung typhoon.

Dalam presentasinya di Korea Selatan, PT DI menyatakan, KFX /IFX yang dibangun harus memiliki daya dorong yang besar. Hal ini untuk mengejar kemampuan IFX yang mengusung teknologi Gen 4,5 yang terus dikembangkan menjadi pesawat stealth Gen 5.

Typhoon memiliki kelebihan daya dorong dibanding Dassault Rafale. Mesin EJ200 Typhoon mampu mempertahankan dayanya dalam kecepatan tinggi, sehingga memberikan Typhoon akselerasi superior pasca 1.5 Mach. Dibandingkan Rafale, Meskipun mesin M88 Rafale dapat berfungsi baik dalam aliran udara terbatas pada high altitude, pesawat akan kehilangan tenaga yang membatasi Rafale pada kecepatan 1,8-1,9 Mach saja, sedangkan Typhoon tetap bertenaga melewati kecepatan 2 Mach.




eurofighter-typhoon (photo: baesystems)

Keunggulan mesin EJ200 Typhoon menjadi modal besar bagi Indonesia untuk mengembangkan pesawat tempur IFX yang canggih.

Jet tempur Typhoon yang mulai datang tahun 2015, akan mendampingi SU-27/30, sebagai alat pemukul TNI AU. Pembelian typhoon merupakan upaya diversifikasi pembelian senjata yang dibarengi rencana jangka panjang.

Eurofighter Typhoon produksi tahun 2014 mulai dilengkapi radar AESA (active electronically scanned array) yang merupakan lompatan teknologi dalam sensor baru pesawat tempur, karena sumber tenaga (transmitter) berasal dari banyak modul TR yang terdapat pada antenna. Efeknya pesawat tempur ini memiliki kemampuan pendeteksian yang tinggi, penargetan, pelacakan serta kemampuan perlindungan diri sendiri. Dengan demikian pesawat ini memiliki kemampuan full spectrum of air operations. Welcome eurofighter typhoon Indonesia. (JKGR).

I like this plan actually, if we get much TOT from this deal, it can be the best way in preparing PT DI to be really ready in producing KFX/IFX. But it seems that this news is not really true....... @madokafc

Welcome Eurofighter Typhoon TNI AU » JakartaGreater

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

hoax

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

oh.... JKGR.... ^^" NED-ARG bakalan adu pinalti ini.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

I won't put too much faith on what JKGR said. Because "sumber2 langganan saya" ga ada yg nyebut2 soal typhoon ini.

JKGR is deemed not so trustworthy by many especially @ Kaskus. Nevertheless I hope it's right. Whatever that is good to help our IFX forward.


----------



## Nike

Su-35 still the main contender for F-5 replacement followed by Grippen


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> I won't put too much faith on what JKGR said. Because "sumber2 langganan saya" ga ada yg nyebut2 soal typhoon ini.
> 
> JKGR is deemed not so trustworthy by many especially @ Kaskus. Nevertheless I hope it's right. Whatever that is good to help our IFX forward.



"The Guardian" that first said it, around 2012, the deal is for 24 planes, I dont know where the journalist of that UK publication get the source from



madokafc said:


> Su-35 still the main contender for F-5 replacement followed by Grippen



Russia will not give any TOT for that small number (16 planes), I prefer Grippen who has promised for optimum TOT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> "*The Guardian" that first said it, around 2012, the deal is for 24 planes, I dont know where the journalist of that UK publication get the source from*
> 
> 
> 
> Russia will not give any TOT for that small number (16 planes), I prefer Grippen who has promised for optimum TOT



an old offer, as far as i know, indeed UK has offering us their Eurofighter tranche 1 and 2, same with several countries in Europe they offering us their older version of eurofighter. And TNI AU still considering what kind of fighter is the best for F-5 replacement programme

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*KOPASKHAS (Indonesia Air Force Elite Troops)*
















The Indonesian Air Force (IAF) has its own elite unit, called Air Force Special Forces Corps (Paskhas). Just like any other elite unit in the Army and Navy, Paskhas is the ground combat unit that is capable to operate on land, sea, and air. The difference is that Paskhas is trained to conquer and defend air fields from enemy, and then prepare the air fields to be able to facilitate friendly airplanes to land. This capability is called Front Air Fields Establishment and Management Operation.

The history of Paskhas as the first airborne unit is almost as old as the Republic of Indonesia. Airborne infiltration operation by 14 paratroopers on October 17, 1947 in Kotawaringin, Kalimantan, is marked as the birth date of Paskhas. In the early years of Indonesian Air Force (established on April 9, 1946), these airborne unit is called Air Field Defense Unit (PPP). In April 1952, the Quick-Reaction Unit (PGT) was also established to strengthen the IAF.

As of 1952, the IAF ground units consisted of PPP, PGT, and PSU (Air Defense Unit). On October 15, 1962, PPP and PGT were organized into Air Fields Defense Command (Koppau). Later on May 17, 1966, Koppau was renamed to Quick-Reaction Troops Command (Kopasgat). There were three Kopasgat regiments, each located in Bandung, Jakarta and Surabaya. Kopasgat was transfromed into Special Forces Center in 1985 before became Paskhas on July 7, 1997 based on the official decision of Indonesian Armed Forces Commander.

Today Paskhas has a strength of 3,000 personnels. The limited financial support from the government is the biggest challenge to modernize this unit. Each Paskhas personnel is only equipped with SS-1 attack rifle, while the Bravo Detachment Anti-Terrorist Unit is only equipped with additional Scorpion light automatic rifles.

There is a plan to expand Paskhas unit into 10 Squadron with twice as many personnels as what they are today. Until today, the placement of Paskhas still follows the organization of IAF weapon system, in particular the combat and support-combat airplanes. In other words, wherevere there is an IAF squadron, ideally there is a Paskhas squadron as the airfield defense unit.

PASKHAS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*DEN BRAVO-90 (Indonesia Air Force Special Force Unit)*






Detasemen Bravo 90 (Bravo-90 Detachment) is the newest unit in the Indonesian Special Forces groups. Bravo, which means the best, was formed in limited ways within the Air Force Special Forces Corps (Kopaskhasau). The concept of this unit follows General Guilio Douchets war strategy: it is easier and more effective to destroy enemys air power by destroying its ground installations and armories than by conducting air combats. Based on this thinking, Bravo 90 is directed to perform intelligence in support of air operations, neutralize all enemys potential air power, and other special operations as instructed by the Armed Forces Commander.

Initially, there were 34 personnels in Bravo: 1 commanding officer, 3 group commander, and 30 troops. No information ever released about this unit from its limited formation until the end of 1990s. In this vacuum era, it is believed that its members were assigned into Kopaskhasaus Demonstration and Training Unit (Satdemolat). It was September 9, 1999 this special forces detachment was formally established.

Bravos personnels were recruited from the best graduates of Para-Commando trainings in the Air Force. About 5-10 graduates are recruited for this elite unit. To train its anti-terror techniques, the unit is also trained at Armys Sat-81 Gultor GMF facility for airplane hostage rescue trainings, Navys Denjaka facility for off-shore airfields infiltration and attack trainings, Navys Kopaska facility for underwater demolition trainings, and Polices Gegana facility for anti-bomb unit trainings.

DEN BRAVO-90

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Double Engine is chosen (C-103)

*



*

*Seoul speeds up fighter jet development plan*

Published : 2014-07-08 21:51
Updated : 2014-07-08 21:51

South Korea is accelerating its efforts to develop an indigenous warplane with a plan to give public notice of bids for the so-called KFX project as early as August.

The military plans to confirm its required operational capabilities for the project at the Joint Chiefs of Staff Council session in mid-July, and finalize the bidding plan during a session of the national defense acquisition program committee next month.

The KFX program, which includes both the development and production of the home-built warplane, is expected to cost nearly 20 trillion won ($19.7 billion). Under the project, Seoul seeks to deploy 120 fighters after 2023 to replace its aging fleets of F-4s and F-5s.

Since February, a Defense Ministry task force consisting of officials from the Joint Chiefs of Staff, Defense Program Acquisition Administration and Air Force has been conducting research for the development project.

The task force has had heated discussions particularly on whether to opt for a single- or double-engine platform. *Sources said that the taskforce had chosen a double-engine platform.*

The Agency for Defense Development and Air Force have demanded a double-engine type. They argued that a plane with two engines could carry more weapons and fuel, and improve the plane’s mobility with a greater thrust. They also said the survivability of pilots would be raised given that one engine would still function should the other break down.

But those favoring a single-engine platform have maintained that the double-engine type carries a higher price tag, thus making it less attractive for foreign buyers. They also argued that thanks to current advanced engine technology, the chances of engine-related accidents were not high.

According to government research, the development of a single-engine platform would cost 6.4 trillion won, while the double-engine platform would cost 8.6 trillion won.

Seoul’s efforts to accelerate the development of the new fighter underscores growing concerns over the potential air security vacuum. The Air Force is expected to face a shortage of around 100 fighters in 2019 when almost all of the F-4s and F-5s will be decommissioned. 

By Song Sang-ho (sshluck@heraldcorp.com) 

Seoul speeds up fighter jet development plan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

*Lapan Fighter Experiment, Jembatan KFX/IFX Indonesia*

Salah satu industri Alutsista yang sangat penting adalah ..

Pesawat Terbang dan pesawat Tempur, karena dengan kemampuannya yang serba bisa dan mematikan, dapat meng-cover seluruh Kawasan Nusantara.

Bangsa Indonesia adalah bangsa dengan segudang para ahli dan orang pintar yang mumpuni dengan berbagai bidang keahlian, termasuk salah satunya adalah kemampuan membuat dan menciipta pesawat, baik pesawat komersil ataupun pesawat tempur, sebut saja kita mengenal Prof.dr.ing.BJ Habibie profesor bidang aerodinamika ternama dan terbaik saat ini yang dimiliki bangsa Indonesia. Dari tangan dinginnya kita mengenal N250 yang lahir dari hasil buah karya putra putri bangsa indonesia saat itu.

Indonesia dengan Kondisi Geografis yang luas dan terdiri dari berbagai pulau, sangat membutuhkan Armada Pesawat Tempur yang memadai, untuk memenuhi kebutuhan Dalam Negerinya maka Indonesia merancang dan membuat sendiri Pesawat Tempur, hal ini didasarkan atas dasar kebutuhan yang mendesak dan vital.

Dimulai dengan kerja sama pembuatan pesawat tempur dengan Korea Selatan dengan program KFX /IFX dan saat ini masih berjalan kerja samanya. Adapun hasil kerjasama ini kelak diharapkan dapat membawa kemajuan penting dalam ilmu pesawat tempur bangsa ini kedepannya.

Menurut Ir. SULISTYO ATMADI salah seorang Kepala Program LFX, saat ini ada kerjasama antara LAPAN, PT.DI dan berbagai Universitas Teknik ternama dalam negeri untuk membantu terwujudnya program LFX ,KFX/IFX, dalam arti minimal kita mampu mencuri ilmu nya dari Korea Selatan.

*Sementara tujuan dari kerja sama Lapan/ PT.DI dan lainnya adalah:*


• Mendapatkan suatu konsep pesawat latih-lanjut generasi ke 4.5 dengan kemampuan multi misi.
• Memperoleh Rancangan Pesawat Tempur yang sesuai dengan kondisi dan situasi Indonesia



Design IFX Lapan image PPKP 1




Design IFX Lapan image PPKP 2






Design IFX Lapan image PPKP 3






Design IFX Lapan image PPKP 4




Design IFX Lapan image PPKP 5

*Dalam hal ini banyak hal telah dilakukan LAPAN sebelum dimulainya program LFX dan KFX/IFX, seperti:*


LAPAN harus menyiapkan SDM nya utk mendukung Program KFX Indonesia harus menjadi tuan rumah di negeri sendiri, di bidang Teknologi, Penerbangan, khususnya Pesawat Tempur Supersonik GENERASI 4,5 serta generasi 5.
Membuat Desain Konseptual Pesawat Tempur Supersonik
Pembuatan Model untuk Uji Terowongan Angin dan Uji dengan perangkat lunak berbasis CFD Pengujian model Aerodinamik menggunakan Terowongan Angin Bekerjsama dengan perguruan tinggi (ITB) yang juga sebagai tim perancang KFX mempunyai Kemampuan/ Kelebihan dalam teori Perancangan, dan dari Industri (PT.DI, PTSmartAviation)
Koordinasi Sinergi antara Lembaga Riset (Pustekbang-LAPAN), Perguruan Tinggi jurusan AeroAstrodinamika Teknik Penerbangan ITB, diwakili oleh Dr. Ir.Rais Zain,PTDI, PTSmartAviation, diwakili oleh Ir. Agung Nugroho
*Tujuannya adalah :*


Merealisasikan Pembuatan Prototipe Pesawat LFX dari hasil rancangan ini, setelah dilanjutkan dengan tahap Preliminary Desain dan Perancangan detail Tahapan Pengembangan ke depan.
Evaluasi Rancangan Konseptual yang telah dihasilkan/ prototipe.
Melanjutkan Tahap Preliminary Desain (Rancangan Awal)single atau dobel engine. Melanjutkan Tahap Perancangan Rinci dan pembuatan terowongan angin.
Pembuatan Prototipe Pesawat Terbang Tempur Supersonik LFX Tiga tahun dari sekarang.
Dengan demikian diharapkan hal ini menjadi gambaran bahwa bangsa Indonesia tidak main main dalam mengembangkan program mandiri pesawat tempur nya mari kita berdoa semoga tidak lama lagi bangsa indonesia dapat kembali menjadi macan asia di bidang industri pesawat tempur yang di segani oleh negara kawan dan lawan. (by *Telik Sandi*).

http://lapan.go.id/index.php/subblog/read/2014/567//722
Lapan Fighter Experiment, Jembatan KFX/IFX Indonesia » JakartaGreater

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia ratifies Indonesian-Turkish defence pact*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
10 July 2014
Indonesia ratified a defence pact with Turkey on 10 July, clearing the way for the two countries to expand defence trade and related industrial collaboration.

The Indonesian House of Representatives (DPR) said in a notice that it had approved the Indonesia-Turkey "agreement on defence industry co-operation" four years after the accord was proposed by the two governments.

The delay was due to a number of factors including procrastination in the Indonesian legal system as well as lengthy negotiations over intellectual property rights.

The DPR said the objective of the agreement is to "build in both countries the capacity of defence and the profitability of defence industries".

Indonesia ratifies Indonesian-Turkish defence pact - IHS Jane's 360

*Hill AFB plays key role in delivering F-16s to Indonesia*
/ Published July 11, 2014

Share on facebook 0 More Sharing Services 0 Share on twitter 0
PRINT | E-MAIL
*Related Fact Sheets*
F-16 Fighting Falcon
*HILL AIR FORCE BASE, Utah -- * The combined efforts of Hill Air Force Base's Ogden Air Logistics Complex, F-16 System Program Office, Defense Logistics Agency and several other Defense Department organizations will culminate in the initial delivery of three of 24 F-16 Fighting Falcon aircraft to the government of Indonesia July 14.

The Indonesian government will accept delivery of one F-16C and two F-16D Block 25 aircraft here as part of an aircraft acquisition and refurbishment agreement approved by the U.S. government.

The Ogden Air Logistics Complex, or ALC, refurbished this initial batch of three F-16s, expending 15,000 man-hours to upgrade the avionics as well as overhaul the wings, landing gear, and other components on each aircraft. By the end of 2015, Ogden is scheduled to deliver 21 more F-16s to the Indonesian government.

According to a November 2011 White House press release, the deal represents the largest transfer of excess defense articles in the history of the U.S.-Indonesia bilateral partnership, and will allow the Indonesian government to significantly bolster air defense capacity without compromising the defense budget and other national priorities.

Following acceptance of the grant in January 2012, the Indonesian government committed approximately $670 million to remove the aircraft from storage, and overhaul, regenerate and upgrade the 24 aircraft.

The Block 25 aircraft, formerly flown by Air Force and Air National Guard units, had been warehoused by the Ogden ALC's 309th Aerospace Maintenance and Regeneration Group located at Davis-Monthan AFB, Arizona. Aircraft began delivery from the 309th AMARG to the Hill AFB depot during May 2013, where major regeneration occurred, and completed aircraft will be accepted and delivered next week.

The deputy undersecretary of the Air Force International Affairs, Maj. Frank Taravella, said the U.S. and Indonesian militaries have steadily growing defense ties. This aircraft acquisition program is just one more building block to ensure future interoperability between the forces.

Hill AFB hosted a visit with Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Air Force, Air Chief Marshal Ida Bagus Putu Dunia during April 2014. During his visit, the air chief marshal visited the Hill Aerospace Museum, F-16 production line, and airspace and coastal defense radar facilities.

In addition to the chief of staff's visit, the Indonesian air force sent officials in June to observe one of the U.S. Air Force's premier air-to-air fighter exercises, Red Flag-Alaska.

"This F-16 program currently stands as the flagship program of the defense relationship between the U.S. government and Indonesia, as their fighter aircraft inventory grows by 24 American-made F-16 aircraft," Taravella said. "Indonesia is receiving a completely refurbished aircraft, with astounding workmanship, and improved capabilities."

(Courtesy of 75th Air Base Wing Public Affairs)

Hill AFB plays key role in delivering F-16s to Indonesia > U.S. Air Force > Article Display

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nufix

*PT Alam Indomesin Utama is completing the sets for Oerlikon Skyshield 35mm Air Defence Cannon
*
taken from PT AIU's official FB page: 2014 - We will be delivering 8 Sets of Oerlikon SkyShield 35mm Air Defence Cannon, at the end of August 2014. This is some of the worked that we've done from April until today. We hope everything going well until the installation of the main gun. Based on UU Industri Pertahanan No.16 / 2012, we try our best to delivery as many local content as we can to support Indonesian Military Industry. 35% is a minimum content.
*




















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zero_wing

Wow i dream we would by this kind of weapon along with Iron domes and dellaha Missiles and Bramos is your country going to manufacture skyshields anytime soon?


----------



## Nike

Zero_wing said:


> Wow i dream we would by this kind of weapon along with Iron domes and dellaha Missiles and Bramos is your country going to manufacture skyshields anytime soon?



for the support system and ammunition only i think


----------



## Zero_wing

madokafc said:


> for the support system and ammunition only i think



Ic we can buy from Indonesia


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*U.S. delivering refurbished F-16s to Indonesia*


 The first three of 24 mothballed F-16s of the U.S. Air Force have been refurbished for Indonesia. By Richard Tomkins | July 14, 2014 at 1:48 PM | 





_ Stored U.S. Air Force F-16s are being refurbished for Indonesia. (U.S. Air Force photo: Master Sgt. Andy Dunaway) _

HILL AIR FORCE BASE, Utah, July 14 (UPI) --The U.S. government is well on its way to refurbishing and modernizing two dozen F-16 Fighting Falcon jet fighters for Indonesia.

The first three of the 24 planes refurbished under a 2011 contract were being delivered to the Asian country Monday (July 14). The remainder will be delivered by the end of 2015.

"This F-16 program currently stands as the flagship program of the defense relationship between the U.S. government and Indonesia, as their fighter aircraft inventory grows by 24 American-made F-16 aircraft," Deputy Undersecretary of the Air Force, International Affairs, Maj. Frank Taravella said. "Indonesia is receiving a completely refurbished aircraft, with astounding workmanship, and improved capabilities."

The Block 25 Fighting Falcons had been in Air Force storage at the Ogden Air Logistics Complex' facility at Davis-Monthan Air Force Base in Arizona.

The Ogden Logistics Center in Utah began refurbishment there after Indonesia formally accepted a U.S. grant and committed about $670 million for the planes, the Air Force said. The bulk of the work, however, was performed at Hill Air Force Base in Utah.

A total of 15,000 man-hours were spent on each plane to upgrade the avionics, overhaul wings, landing gear, and other components.


Read more: Indonesia receiving refurbished U.S. fighters - UPI.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MacanJawa

Zero_wing said:


> Ic we can buy from Indonesia



yeah cool


----------



## Zero_wing

I mean for the skyshield system i mean we still using old 40m anti aircraft guns some we even coverted to anti personnel weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Zero_wing said:


> I mean for the skyshield system i mean we still using old 40m anti aircraft guns some we even coverted to anti personnel weapons



I believe we all have to wait for that, for the mean time we still cannot make one ourselves......


----------



## Zero_wing

Again good for Indonesia on the Defense front can make a request to the Indonesian comrades here to keep us Filipino forumers an update on SSV being made by your country? Thanks a lot guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

R-77 / AA-12 Adder






Kh-31P






Kh-29 P

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

*Indonesian Marines Corp in RIMPAC 2014





*


> PACIFIC OCEAN (July 10, 2014) Indonesian marine Lance Cpl. Dwi Budiono applies face paint to fellow marine Sgt. Kiki Rezki in the hanger bay of the amphibious assault ship USS Peleliu (LHA 5) during Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) Exercise 2014.


*



*

*



*




> PACIFIC OCEAN (July 08, 2014) – An Assault Amphibious Vehicle (AAV), assigned to the Indonesian Navy Landing Platform Dock ship (LPD 593), embarks the amphibious dock landing ship USS Rushmore (LSD 47) following small boat operations during the at-sea phase of Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) exercise 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

Photo: Mitch Shaw

The first three Refurbished F-16 are ready to go........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

*Indonesian Marines Infantry exercise RIMPAC 2014
*






> 140710-M-LV138-002
> Indonesian and U.S. Marines run out of a CH53E Super Stallion helicopter at Kahuku Training Area as part of Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) Exercise 2014. Twenty-two nations, 49 ships, six submarines, more than 200 aircraft and 25,000 personnel are participating in the biennial RIMPAC exercise which is a multinational maritime exercise held biannually in and around the Hawaiian Islands and Southern California. RIMPAC 2014 is the 24th exercise in the series that began in 1971. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Sarah Dietz/Released) Public Domain









> 140710-M-LV138-005
> Indonesian Marines walk through a grassy area to reach their objective at Kahuku Training Area as part of Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) Exercise 2014. Twenty-two nations, 49 ships, six submarines, more than 200 aircraft and 25,000 personnel are participating in the biennial RIMPAC exercise which is a multinational maritime exercise held biannually in and around the Hawaiian Islands and Southern California. RIMPAC 2014 is the 24th exercise in the series that began in 1971. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Sarah Dietz/Released) Public Domain









> 140710-M-LV138-009
> An Indonesian Marine looks back as a group of U.S. and Indonesian service members regroup after exiting a CH53E Super Stallion helicopter at Kahuku Training Area during Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) Exercise 2014. Twenty-two nations, 49 ships, six submarines, more than 200 aircraft and 25,000 personnel are participating in the biennial RIMPAC exercise which is a multinational maritime exercise held biannually in and around the Hawaiian Islands and Southern California. RIMPAC 2014 is the 24th exercise in the series that began in 1971. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Sarah Dietz/Released) Public Domain









> 140711-M-QH615-025
> Indonesian Marine Sgt. Ali Pristiawan, an Amphibious Assault Vehicle (AAV) crewman, waits to conduct an assault during Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) Exercise 2014. Twenty-two nations, more than 40 ships and submarines, about 200 aircraft and 25,000 personnel are participating in RIMPAC from June 26 to Aug. 1 in and around the Hawaiian Islands and Southern California. The world's largest international maritime exercise, RIMPAC provides a unique training opportunity that helps participants foster and sustain the cooperative relationships that are critical to ensuring the safety of sea lanes and security on the world's oceans. RIMPAC 2014 is the 24th exercise in the series that began in 1971. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Lance Cpl. Aaron S. Patterson/Released) Public Domain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

Indos said:


> Photo: Mitch Shaw
> 
> The first three Refurbished F-16 are ready to go........



the article:



*Hill delivers F-16s to Indonesian government*
Tuesday , July 15, 2014 - 3:54 PM







HILL AIR FORCE BASE — About 9,000 miles and six time zones separate Hill Air Force Base and Indonesia, but that distance hasn’t stopped the two entities from forming an unlikely partnership.

On Monday, Hill’s Ogden Air Logistics Complex delivered three of what will eventually be 24 F-16 Fighting Falcon aircraft to the government of Indonesia.

The delivery constitutes the beginning of a nearly $700 million aircraft acquisition and refurbishment deal between Indonesia and the U.S. where Hill maintenance workers are upgrading the avionics and overhauling the wings, landing gear and other components on each aircraft.

By the end of 2015, the Ogden ALC is scheduled to deliver 21 more F-16s to the Indonesian government.

A single F-16C and two F-16D Block 25 aircraft were among the jets delivered Monday. The aircraft were formerly flown by U.S. Air Force and Air National Guard units, but had been warehoused by the Ogden ALC's Aerospace Maintenance and Regeneration Group located at Davis-Monthan AFB in Tucson, Ariz.

In May 2013, the planes were transferred to Hill when the upgrade work began. The initial batch of three F-16s took 15,000 man-hours to upgrade, said Hill spokesman Richard Essary.

According to the White House, the deal represents the largest transfer of excess defense articles in the history of the U.S.-Indonesia partnership, and will allow the Indonesian government to improve its air defense capacity without compromising its defense budget and other national priorities.

The deal will also “contribute to the foreign policy and national security of the United States by improving the security of a strategic partner that has been, and continues to be, an important force for economic progress in Southeast Asia,” according to a Defense Security Cooperation Agency news release.

Deputy Undersecretary of the Air Force, International Affairs, Maj. Frank Taravella said the military relationship between the U.S. and Indonesia is growing rapidly.

In April, Hill hosted a visit with Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Air Force, Air Chief Marshal Ida Bagus Putu Dunia. During his visit, the Air Chief Marshal toured the Hill Aerospace Museum, F-16 production line and airspace and coastal defense radar facilities.

In addition to the Chief of Staff's visit, the Indonesian Air Force sent officials in June to observe one of the U.S. Air Force's premier air-to-air fighter exercises, Red Flag-Alaska.

Taravella said the F-16 refurbishment deal will ensure interoperability between the two forces into the future.

“This F-16 program currently stands as the flagship program of the defense relationship between the U.S. government and Indonesia,” Taravella said in a statement.


Hill delivers F-16s to Indonesian governmen 

KC-10 USAF refuelling F16s (TS 1623 and TS 1625) @ altitude 25.000. They should arrive at 20th July.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Credit: Hugh Gentry @REUTERS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Indonesian F-16 on the way from US to Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia's PT PAL receives orders for warships from foreign countries, Myanmar and Turkey interested in PT PAL.*





_(Picture: Indonesian-made Banjarmasin-class Landing Platform Dock made by PT PAL Indonesia with Pindad Anoa APC's made by PT Pindad)_

JAKARTA, -- PT PAL Indonesia has just received orders from the Philippines for 2 Makassar-class LPDs, just after successfully launching it's KCR-60 Fast Missile Boat for the Indonesian Navy.

The company has also cooperated with a number of countries for the same purpose.

"There's already two countries interested in cooperating with us. On the 16th of July 2014, it is scheduled for a cooperation agreement with Myanmar, as well Turkey which also expressed interest in PT PAL's products" Edy Widarto, Production Director of PT PAL said in Surabaya, 15th of July 2014.

He explained, PT PAL Indonesia is the middle of cooperating with a number of countries among them, Turkey and Myanmar. "However, we haven't yet know what those countries need or interested in". said Edy.

Currently, PT PAL Indonesia have been making a number of commercial ships, such as tankers, ferries, merchant vessels, etc. as well as warships such as Fast Missile Boats, Frigates, Landing Platform Docks as well as Submarines in the future. 

Myanmar have been reported to be interested in an Landing Platform Dock, similar to the one the Philippines ordered with a price tag of around $90 million. About the specific type of vessel that Myanmar will order is not yet confirmed. "Currently, we are still working on the Fast Missile Boat order from the Indonesian Ministry of Defence." he said. 

In May, Indonesian Defence Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro stated that the government needed 16 KCR-60(Fast Missile Boat) and 16 KCR-40(Fast missile boat). Meanwhile, PT PAL is able to produce 3 KCR-60s in a year. 

Deputy Defence Minister Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin on his visit said the government is currently working together with a number of countries, by showing PT PAL Indonesia as the "lead integrator" which has a "combat system". 

"In the year 2025, our military assets would be ideal. Currently, we need a more advanced defence industry, whether it's for ships, aircraft, etc." he said.


PT PAL Dapat Order Kapal Perang dari Asing

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *U.S. delivering refurbished F-16s to Indonesia*
> 
> 
> The first three of 24 mothballed F-16s of the U.S. Air Force have been refurbished for Indonesia. By Richard Tomkins | July 14, 2014 at 1:48 PM |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ Stored U.S. Air Force F-16s are being refurbished for Indonesia. (U.S. Air Force photo: Master Sgt. Andy Dunaway) _
> 
> HILL AIR FORCE BASE, Utah, July 14 (UPI) --The U.S. government is well on its way to refurbishing and modernizing two dozen F-16 Fighting Falcon jet fighters for Indonesia.
> 
> The first three of the 24 planes refurbished under a 2011 contract were being delivered to the Asian country Monday (July 14). The remainder will be delivered by the end of 2015.
> 
> "This F-16 program currently stands as the flagship program of the defense relationship between the U.S. government and Indonesia, as their fighter aircraft inventory grows by 24 American-made F-16 aircraft," Deputy Undersecretary of the Air Force, International Affairs, Maj. Frank Taravella said. "Indonesia is receiving a completely refurbished aircraft, with astounding workmanship, and improved capabilities."
> 
> The Block 25 Fighting Falcons had been in Air Force storage at the Ogden Air Logistics Complex' facility at Davis-Monthan Air Force Base in Arizona.
> 
> The Ogden Logistics Center in Utah began refurbishment there after Indonesia formally accepted a U.S. grant and committed about $670 million for the planes, the Air Force said. The bulk of the work, however, was performed at Hill Air Force Base in Utah.
> 
> A total of 15,000 man-hours were spent on each plane to upgrade the avionics, overhaul wings, landing gear, and other components.
> 
> 
> Read more: Indonesia receiving refurbished U.S. fighters - UPI.com



Thts a good deal .. Any specs on the upgrade ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Tim Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS)*
16-07-2014 09:15
DAMEN Apresiasi Speed Kinerja PAL INDONESIA

Surabaya - Gathering yang diselenggarakan tim Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS) di Bengkel Aluminium Divisi Kapal Perang PT PAL INDONESIA (PERSERO) dihadiri ratusan Insan PAL INDONESIA yang terlibat pada Proyek Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR), Rabu siang (25/06). Acara ini dihadiri oleh Direktur Produksi PT PAL INDONESIA (PERSERO) Edy widarto serta perwakilan manajemen, perwakilan Manajemen DSNS dan Satuan Tugas PKR TNI AL. Menurut salah satu anggota Damen, mereka tidak ingin acara gathering ini terjadi kesenjangan antara satu tim dalam mencapai tujuan bersama “One team one Goal “ layaknya slogan proyek PKR. Gathering ini dikemas sedemikian dengan pembagian sertifikat oleh DAMEN SCHELDE NAVAL SHIPBUILDING (DSNS).

Acara ini disambut dengan meriah Manager Produksi DSNS Tijs Buijs, memberikan sambutan dengan menggunakan bahasa indonesia. Dalam sambutannya, Tijs menyampaikan terkait proses pembangunan kapal PKR telah berlangsung selama enam bulan, dan merupakan waktu yang tepat sebelum Ramadhan untuk menghargai prestasi yang telah dicapai. Banyak karyawan PT PAL yang telah menerima sertifikat ToT, sertifikat lainnya akan dibagikan dan akan diadakan pelatihan lagi dalam beberapa bulan ini. Pembagian sertifikat oleh DSNS kepada 60 karyawan Welders dan Filters, diberikan oleh Direktur Produksi dan DSNS didampingi Kadiv BO SDM dan Kepala Diklat. 

Kerjasama antara PT Pal dan Damen sebagai satu tim, telah mencapai tingkat kualitas yang sangat baik dalam penyelesaian proyek yang berlangsung. Tahapan penyelesaian 4 modul dari kapal pertama PKR 105 ini beriringan dengan 2 modul yang dikerjakan di Vlissingen Belanda. Sehingga ketepatan waktu kinerja (Speed) Insan PAL INDONESIA telah dilaksanakan sepenuhnya sesuai dengan amanah Direktur Utama dalam HUT PT PAL ke 34 (15/04).

PAL INDONESIA : : :

*Kapal perang buatan Indonesia diluncurkan September mendatang*

Yesterday 23:33
Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (Kasal) Laksamana TNI Dr Marsetio meninjau galangan kapal PT. Palindo Marine Shipyard dan PT. Citra Shipyard Tanjung Uncang Batam, Kepulauan Riau, Kamis, yang merupakan tempat pembuatan kapal perang karya anak bangsa Indonesia.

Seperti yang diberitakan Antara, Kamis (17/7), Kasubdispenum Dinas Penerangan TNI Angkatan Laut Kolonel Laut (P) Suradi Agung Slamet, melaporkan Kasal dalam kunjungan itu diterima langsung oleh Direktur Utama PT. Palindo Marine, Harmanto, dan Dirut PT. Citra Shipyard, Frengky.

Saat ini, kedua perusahaan itu sedang membangun empat 4 unit Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR) dan satu unit PC 43. Rinciannya, tiga unit KCR diproduksi oleh PT. Palindo Marine Shipyard, satu unit KCR dan satu unit PC 43 dibangun oleh PT. Citra Shipyard.

"Pembangunan kapal perang yang merupakan karya anak bangsa Indonesia ini siap diluncurkan pada awal September mendatang," kata Direktur Utama Palindo Marine, Harmanto.

Kapal perang yang memiliki panjang 44 meter ini dapat melaju hingga 30 knots atau kurang lebih 60 kilometer per jam.

Sebelumnya, perusahaan ini telah sukses memproduksi sejumlah kapal perang TNI Angkatan Laut, antara lain KRI Clurit 641, KRI Kujang 642, dan KRI Beladau 643.

Dalam kunjungannya, Kasal didampingi Asrena Kasal Laksda TNI Agung Pramono, Panglima Armada Barat Laksda TNI Ary Atmaja, Kadismatal Laksma TNI Ir Bambang Naryono, Dan Lantamal lV Laksma TNI Agus Heryana, Dan Lantamal V Brigjen TNI Mar Rudy Andi Hamzah, Kabagset Smin Kasal Letkol Laut (KH) Ali Ridlo, dan Kabag Bungkol Kasal Letkol Laut (E) Lilik Asmoro.

Setelah melakukan peninjauan pembangunan kapal perang karya anak bangsa, Kasal beserta rombongan langsung menuju Batalyon Infanteri 10 Korps Marinir di Setoko, Batam, untuk meresmikan Masjid Al Barkah bagi seluruh prajurit Batalyon serta masyarakat sekitar.Sebelumnya (16/7), Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Moeldoko yang didampingi Kasal dan Wakasal melaksanakan inspeksi pasukan Marinir yang terlibat dalam pengamanan Pemilihan Umum Presiden dan Wakil Presiden (Pilpres) 2014 di lapangan apel Kesatrian Marinir Hartono, Cilandak, Jakarta Selatan.

★ Merdeka

*Indonesian-made warship launched next September *

Chief of Naval Staff (Kasal) Admiral Dr. Marsetio reviewing shipyard PT. Palindo Marine Shipyard and PT. Image of Cape kitbag Shipyard Batam, Riau Islands, on Thursday, which is a war shipbuilding work of the nation of Indonesia. 


As reported by Reuters on Thursday (17/7), Department of Information Kasubdispenum Navy Marine Colonel (P) Suradi General Slamet, Kasal in the visit report is received directly by the President Director of PT. Palindo Marine, Harmanto, and Managing Director of PT. Citra Shipyard, Frengky. 

Currently, the two companies are building four 4 units of Quick Ship Missile (KCR) and one unit of PC 43. details, three units KCR produced by PT. Palindo Marine Shipyard, a unit of KCR and the PC unit 43 built by PT. Citra Shipyard. 

"The construction of battleships is the work of the nation of Indonesia is ready to be launched in early September," said Director Palindo Marine, Harmanto. 

Warship that has a length of 44 meters and can drive up to 30 knots or less over 60 kilometers per hour. 

Previously, the company has successfully produced a number of Navy warships, including sickle 641 KRI, KRI Kujang 642, 643 and KRI skewer. 

During his visit, Kasal accompanied Asrena TNI Navy Chief Rear Admiral General Pramod, Western Fleet Commander Rear Admiral TNI Ary Atmaja, Kadismatal Laksma Ir Bambang Naryono military, and the Navy Vice Admiral TNI Agus IV Heryana, and the Navy Brigadier General March Rudy Andi Hamzah, Marine Lt. Col. Kabagset Kasal Smin (KH) Ali Ridlo, and Marine Lt. Col. Head Bungkol Kasal (E) Lili Asmoro. 

After reviewing the construction work of the nation warships, Navy Chief and his entourage went straight to the Marine Corps Infantry Battalion 10 in Setoko, Batam, to inaugurate the Al Barkah for the whole Battalion soldiers and society sekitar.Sebelumnya (16/7), Armed Forces Commander Gen. Moeldoko Kasal accompanied Wakasal implement inspection and Marine forces were involved in securing the General Election of President and Vice-President (Presidential Election) in 2014 in the field of apple Kesatrian Marines Hartono, Cilandak, South Jakarta. 
*Merdeka.com
*
_*Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding Team (DSNs) *
16-07-2014 09:15 
Appreciation Damen Performance Speed PAL INDONESIA 

Surabaya - Gathering organized by Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding team (DSNs) in Workshop Aluminum Division PT PAL INDONESIA Warship (Persero) PAL INDONESIA attended by hundreds of personnel involved in the project Watchtower Missile Destroyer (PKR), on Wednesday afternoon (25/06). The event was attended by Production Director of PT PAL INDONESIA (Persero) Edy Widarto and management representatives, management representatives DSNs and PKR Task Force Navy. According to one member of Damen, they do not want this to happen gatherings gap between the teams in achieving the common goal of "One team one Goal" project slogan like PKR. Gathering is packed so with the distribution of certificates by Damen Schelde NAVAL SHIPBUILDING (DSNs). 

The event was greeted with great fanfare Production Manager DSNs Tijs Buijs, gave a speech using Indonesian. In his speech, delivered Tijs related PKR ship building process has been going on for six months, and the time just before Ramadan to appreciate the achievements. Many PT PAL employees who have received a certificate of ToT, certificates will be distributed and training will be held again in recent months. Distribution of certificates by DSNs to 60 employees Welders and Filters, given by the Director of Production and DSNs accompanied by Head of HR and Head of Training BO. 

Cooperation between PT Pal and Damen as a team, has achieved a very good level of quality in the completion of ongoing projects. Stage of completion of 4 modules of PKR 105 is the first ship in conjunction with the 2 modules is done in Vlissingen Netherlands. So the timeliness of performance (Speed) Insan PAL INDONESIA has been fully implemented in accordance with the mandate of the President Director in PT PAL 34th Anniversary (15.04).

PAL INDONESIA : : :_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Excellent developments , Indonesia !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thts a good deal .. Any specs on the upgrade ?



I believe in previous post Indonesian member has already given it, in a raw look, the up grade will make them in par with F-16 Block 52. But the airframe is still using earlier block, thus better in close combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

From TNI AU spokesperson 

Upgrade The F-16 C / D 52ID is not serious, because the pursuit of equal ability with Block 52, especially the installation of Mission Computer MMC- 7000A version of the M-5 used 52+ Block, Improved Data ModemLink 16 Block-52, Embedded GPS INS (EGI) block-52 which combines the functions of GPS and INS, WarfareManagement Electronic System AN / ALQ-213, Radar Warning Receiver ALR-69 Class IV, Countermeasures Dispenser Set for release ALE-47 Chaff / Flare. While the ability of radar AN / APG-68 (V) increased in order to be able to support new equipment and systems are installed. 

In air operations undoubtedly, this aircraft capability is quite powerful, for the affairs of air combat short-range missiles capable of carrying the AIM-9 Sidewinder P-4 / L / M and IRIS-T (NATO) as well as mid-range missile AIM-120 AMRAAM-C so that F -16 C / D 52ID air Force is not inferior to the F-16 C / D Block 50/52. As for the land and waters of the target aircraft carries a 20mm cannon armament, bomb MK standard 81/82/83/84, Laser Guided Bomb Paveway, JDAM (GPS Bomb), anti-runway bomb Durandal, AGM-65 Maverick missiles K2, missiles AGM -84 Harpoon (anti-ship) missile AGM-88 HARM (anti-radar). Improved Data Modem Link16 equipment allows the pilot to communicate without using only voice data communications with other aircraft or ground radar, marine radar or radar to fly. 

The most important is this planes are equipped with the latest navigation equipment guide combines INS / GPS (EGI) so their accuracy is very high. Latest version of Head Up Display with big screen will be installed that is compatible with a Helmet Mounted Cueing System and Night Vision Google will become our completeness. The aircraft will also be equipped with sophisticated navigation and targeting pods like the Sniper / LITENING for combat operations like during the night in addition to able to carry out the mission supression Of Enemy Air Defence (SEAD) to neutralize enemy air defenses.


Sorry for bad English here, Google translate work for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*President to inaugurate marine HQ soon, says Navy chief*
Fadli, The Jakarta Post, Batam | Archipelago | Fri, July 18 2014, 10:27 AM





(Illutstration: Indonesian Marine HQ in Jakarta)

President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono will officially open the Marine Corps’ Infantry Battalion 10 headquarters on Setokok Island in Batam, Riau Islands province, according to a top Navy official.

“The President said the launch of the headquarters was just a matter of time. We will wait,” Indonesian Navy chief of staff Adm. Marsetio told The Jakarta Post on Thursday.

He said the launch was expected before October when the President’s term of office ended.

Marsetio added that the Navy had already started to operate some facilities at the headquarters.

The Navy also gave assurances that no objection had been filed by the neighboring government of Singapore, as the headquarters was located in Indonesian territory.

Marsetio was in Setokok to officially open the mosque in the battalion’s compound.

Marsetio said a company of marines had been assigned to the battalion with the specific task of maritime integration operations, armed with special equipment. The battalion, he added, was led by a lieutenant colonel with a special unit background.

“This is a composite battalion, a combination of the Navy’s special units,” Marsetio said.

He added that its presence was to secure the Malacca and Singapore straits from piracy and other marine security disturbances frequently committed in the area.

The infantry battalion headquarters in Setokok was scheduled to be launched at the same time as the official opening of the 2014 Multilateral Naval Exercise Komodo (MNEK) in Batam in March this year, but was canceled.

The launch was then rescheduled for June, but the President officially opened the Koran Recital Competition (MTQ).

Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa previously said no objection was conveyed by the Singaporean government regarding the establishment of the battalion headquarters in Setokok, which directly borders Singapore.

“No such objection was discussed at the meeting,” Marty said after accompanying the President during a meeting with Singaporean President Tony Tan in Batam last June.

Marty also said the two leaders had an annual forum for discussing bilateral relationship issues in detail, including military issues.

The battalion headquarters has been developed within the last year to strengthen security in the border region that has high conflict potential.

The establishment of the battalion was in accordance with the Navy’s strategic plan 2024 that will consist of three armadas, west, central and east. A similar headquarters will also be established in Natuna.

Covering 37 hectares, the construction was finished in 10 months. By February this year, all facilities at the headquarters were expected to be completed, including the helipad, shooting field and other supporting buildings.

Setokok Island is located some 4 kilometers off Batam and is connected to other islands in the region by bridge.

As an initial step, a total of 600 marine personnel will be deployed at the headquarters. They will be strengthened with smaller units with special capacities.

President to inaugurate marine HQ soon, says Navy chief | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

madokafc said:


> From TNI AU spokesperson
> 
> Upgrade The F-16 C / D 52ID is not serious, because the pursuit of equal ability with Block 52, especially the installation of Mission Computer MMC- 7000A version of the M-5 used 52+ Block, Improved Data ModemLink 16 Block-52, Embedded GPS INS (EGI) block-52 which combines the functions of GPS and INS, WarfareManagement Electronic System AN / ALQ-213, Radar Warning Receiver ALR-69 Class IV, Countermeasures Dispenser Set for release ALE-47 Chaff / Flare. While the ability of radar AN / APG-68 (V) increased in order to be able to support new equipment and systems are installed.
> 
> In air operations undoubtedly, this aircraft capability is quite powerful, for the affairs of air combat short-range missiles capable of carrying the AIM-9 Sidewinder P-4 / L / M and IRIS-T (NATO) as well as mid-range missile AIM-120 AMRAAM-C so that F -16 C / D 52ID air Force is not inferior to the F-16 C / D Block 50/52. As for the land and waters of the target aircraft carries a 20mm cannon armament, bomb MK standard 81/82/83/84, Laser Guided Bomb Paveway, JDAM (GPS Bomb), anti-runway bomb Durandal, AGM-65 Maverick missiles K2, missiles AGM -84 Harpoon (anti-ship) missile AGM-88 HARM (anti-radar). Improved Data Modem Link16 equipment allows the pilot to communicate without using only voice data communications with other aircraft or ground radar, marine radar or radar to fly.
> 
> The most important is this planes are equipped with the latest navigation equipment guide combines INS / GPS (EGI) so their accuracy is very high. Latest version of Head Up Display with big screen will be installed that is compatible with a Helmet Mounted Cueing System and Night Vision Google will become our completeness. The aircraft will also be equipped with sophisticated navigation and targeting pods like the Sniper / LITENING for combat operations like during the night in addition to able to carry out the mission supression Of Enemy Air Defence (SEAD) to neutralize enemy air defenses.
> 
> 
> Sorry for bad English here, Google translate work for you



Sorry .. I was just lazy got the source :


WASHINGTON, Nov. 17, 2011 – The Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress Nov. 16 of a possible Foreign Military Sale to the Government of Indonesia for the regeneration and upgrade of 24 F-16C/D Block 25 aircraft and associated equipment, parts, training and logistical support for an estimated cost of $750 million.

The Government of Indonesia has requested a sale for the regeneration and *upgrade of 24 F-16C/D Block 25 aircraft and 28 F100-PW-200 or F100-PW-220E engines being granted as Excess Defense Articles. The upgrade includes the following major systems and components: LAU-129A/A Launchers, ALR-69 Radar Warning Receivers, ARC-164/186 Radios, Expanded Enhanced Fire Control (EEFC) or Commercial Fire Control, or Modular Mission Computers, ALQ-213 Electronic Warfare Management Systems, ALE-47 Countermeasures Dispenser Systems, Cartridge Actuated Devices/Propellant Actuated Devices (CAD/PAD), Situational Awareness Data Link, Enhance Position Location Reporting Systems (EPLRS), LN-260 (SPS version, non-PPS), and AN/AAQ-33 SNIPER or AN/AAQ-28 LITENING Targeting Systems. Also included are tools, support and test equipment, spare and repair parts, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor engineering, technical and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistical and program support. The estimated cost is $750 million.*

The proposed sale will contribute to the foreign policy and national security of the United States by improving the security of a strategic partner that has been, and continues to be, an important force for economic progress in Southeast Asia.

Indonesia desires the F-16 aircraft to modernize the Indonesian Air Force (IAF) fleet with aircraft more capable of conducting operations in the outermost border regions of Indonesia. The IAF’s current fleet of F-16 Block 15 aircraft is not capable of fulfilling that role, and the aging F-5 aircraft are expensive to maintain and operate due to diminishing resources existing to support the aircraft. The avionics upgrade will provide the IAF an additional capability benefitting security by modernizing the force structure, and enhancing interoperability by greater use of U.S.-produced equipment. Indonesia, which already has F-16 Block 15 and F-5 aircraft in its inventory, will have no difficulty absorbing these upgraded systems.

The proposed sale of this equipment and support will not alter the basic military balance in the region.

Indonesia requested the regeneration be sole sourced to the 309th Maintenance Wing, Hill Air Force Base, in Ogden, Utah, and Pratt Whitney, in East Hartford, Connecticut for the engine overhaul. There are no known offset agreements proposed in connection with this potential sale.

Implementation of this proposed sale will not require the assignment of any additional U.S. Government or contractor representatives to Indonesia.

There will be no adverse impact on U.S. defense readiness as a result of this proposed sale.

This notice of a potential sale is required by law and does not mean the sale has been concluded.

Indonesia – Regeneration and Upgrade of F-16C/D Block 25 Aircraft | The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency


The MLU upgrade is much more extensive and expensive.. But these jets will surely be good ADFs I'm sure... Also it seems Indonesia reduced the upgrade order from 750 million to 670 million $?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sorry .. I was just lazy got the source :
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON, Nov. 17, 2011 – The Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress Nov. 16 of a possible Foreign Military Sale to the Government of Indonesia for the regeneration and upgrade of 24 F-16C/D Block 25 aircraft and associated equipment, parts, training and logistical support for an estimated cost of $750 million.
> 
> The Government of Indonesia has requested a sale for the regeneration and *upgrade of 24 F-16C/D Block 25 aircraft and 28 F100-PW-200 or F100-PW-220E engines being granted as Excess Defense Articles. The upgrade includes the following major systems and components: LAU-129A/A Launchers, ALR-69 Radar Warning Receivers, ARC-164/186 Radios, Expanded Enhanced Fire Control (EEFC) or Commercial Fire Control, or Modular Mission Computers, ALQ-213 Electronic Warfare Management Systems, ALE-47 Countermeasures Dispenser Systems, Cartridge Actuated Devices/Propellant Actuated Devices (CAD/PAD), Situational Awareness Data Link, Enhance Position Location Reporting Systems (EPLRS), LN-260 (SPS version, non-PPS), and AN/AAQ-33 SNIPER or AN/AAQ-28 LITENING Targeting Systems. Also included are tools, support and test equipment, spare and repair parts, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor engineering, technical and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistical and program support. The estimated cost is $750 million.*
> 
> The proposed sale will contribute to the foreign policy and national security of the United States by improving the security of a strategic partner that has been, and continues to be, an important force for economic progress in Southeast Asia.
> 
> Indonesia desires the F-16 aircraft to modernize the Indonesian Air Force (IAF) fleet with aircraft more capable of conducting operations in the outermost border regions of Indonesia. The IAF’s current fleet of F-16 Block 15 aircraft is not capable of fulfilling that role, and the aging F-5 aircraft are expensive to maintain and operate due to diminishing resources existing to support the aircraft. The avionics upgrade will provide the IAF an additional capability benefitting security by modernizing the force structure, and enhancing interoperability by greater use of U.S.-produced equipment. Indonesia, which already has F-16 Block 15 and F-5 aircraft in its inventory, will have no difficulty absorbing these upgraded systems.
> 
> The proposed sale of this equipment and support will not alter the basic military balance in the region.
> 
> Indonesia requested the regeneration be sole sourced to the 309th Maintenance Wing, Hill Air Force Base, in Ogden, Utah, and Pratt Whitney, in East Hartford, Connecticut for the engine overhaul. There are no known offset agreements proposed in connection with this potential sale.
> 
> Implementation of this proposed sale will not require the assignment of any additional U.S. Government or contractor representatives to Indonesia.
> 
> There will be no adverse impact on U.S. defense readiness as a result of this proposed sale.
> 
> This notice of a potential sale is required by law and does not mean the sale has been concluded.
> 
> Indonesia – Regeneration and Upgrade of F-16C/D Block 25 Aircraft | The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency
> 
> 
> The MLU upgrade is much more extensive and expensive.. But these jets will surely be good ADFs I'm sure... Also it seems Indonesia reduced the upgrade order from 750 million to 670 million $?



hmm DSCA notice is only predicted/assumed price to be seen and approved by the Congress of USA before the contract got signed by the two party (it is necessary because those the way of US to approve FMS programme), thus they are including everything what they (US gov. side) think is needed in one of upgrading package project. In summary that's not the final prices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> tribute to Indonesian Police
> 
> During the flood and national disasters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During public unrest and demonstration
> Face it with smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even after standing face to face with demonstrators, when praying time arrived take action to led the prayer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helping the elder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police woman distributing food for breaking the fast on the street during Ramadhan



I love these photos so much. Thanks bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Sabtu, 15 Maret 2014

 
*RKX-200 EDF, Kemajuan Teknologi Rudal Nasional *

*Lapan kembali berhasil menerbangkan pesawat Electric Ducted Fan atau EDF di Landasan Pesawat, Pameungpeuk, Garut, Jawa Barat, tanggal 5 Maret 2014. *Setelah keberhasilan ini, pengembangannya akan berlanjut ke Roket RKX-200 Turbo Jet (TJ). Fungsinya akan digunakan untuk pengembangan roket kendali atau rudal jarak pendek, baik untuk pertahanan atau teknologi antariksa.




_*RKX-200 EDF Lapan (photo: 8ptrkendali.com)*_

Awalnya kondisi jelajah diperkirakan pada 180 km/jam, tapi saat uji coba hasilnya sangat membanggakan, yaitu 200 km/jam. Uji terbang sendiri sudah dilakukan sejak 2013.

Penggunaan EDF dikarenakan kemudahan pengoperasian motor, ekonomis, dapat dipergunakan berulang kali (budget terbatas), kehandalan dan kemudahan dipasaran.

“Untuk pesawat RKX 200 TJ, tahun ini Lapan mengembangkan EDF dengan mesin jenis turbo jet yang direncanakan terbang menjangkau kecepatan 250 km/jam,” ujar Kepala Program EDF dan Turbo Jet, Herma Yudhi Irwanto, M. Eng. Meski belum autopilot, menurut Herma Yudhi, target tersebut dapat terpenuhi pada pengujian perdana ini.


Bentuknya memang agak aneh tidak seperti rudal-rudal yang banyak kita lihat maklum, baru pengembangan. Nah untuk pembuatannya menggunakan geometri pesawat model F-18 (RC F-18). Kenapa? Karena RC F 18 mudah didapatkan di pasaran dan juga karena manuver pesawat F 18 sangat bagus.










*Spesifikasi :*
Massa total : 18 kg
Diameter : 20 cm
Panjang : 2,2 meter
Luas sayap : 0,75 m
Aerofoil ekor : NACA seri 4 (simetri)
Aerofoil sayap : NACA seri 5

Selain itu, saat dihubungi, salah seorang ahli roket dan rudal PT. Pindad mengaku siap untuk menancapkan hulu ledak. Menurutnya saat ini pembuatan hulu ledak sudah seluruh komponennya asli buatan dalam negeri.

“Sudah itu semua dalam negeri, itu sama saja dengan meriam atau peluru itu hanya campuran. Berapa ukuran berapa itu tergantung dibuatnya,”

Selain RKX 200 EDF, ada juga kakaknya yaitu RKX 300 EDF yang bentuknya sudah lumayan. Proses keberhasilan ini menjadi catatan yang membanggakan bagi Lapan. Pencapaian ini menjadi langkah maju bagi lapan untuk menerapkan teknologi roket yang lebih besar, seperti rencana R-Han 320, 450, atau 520.

Mudah-mudah pengembangannya berjalan lancar. Harapan untuk mempunyai Rudal Jarak Jauh dari darat ke darat atau udara semoga segera tercapai. Salut untuk Lapan meski anggarannya miris. Amin. (by Jalo).

_*Sumber : (Lapan.go.id | JKGR)*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Any news on the "Chang bogo" class submarines production yet? Is the IN on scheduled to receive them?


----------



## Indos

waz said:


> Any news on the "Chang bogo" class submarines production yet? Is the IN on scheduled to receive them?



Still being worked in South Korea, needs 3 years for completion, first Indonesia production submarine will be started next year inshaALLAH. 2 built in SK, 1 in Indonesia (PT PAL)


----------



## waz

Indos said:


> Still being worked in South Korea, needs 3 years for completion, first Indonesia production submarine will be started next year inshaALLAH. 2 built in SK, 1 in Indonesia (PT PAL)



Great news. They will be of great use to the IN, being an island nation of all, and the sheer area to cover.


----------



## Indos

waz said:


> Great news. They will be of great use to the IN, being an island nation of all, and the sheer area to cover.



Yup, based on our plan until 2024, we need at least 12 submarines....


----------



## waz

Indos said:


> Yup, based on our plan until 2024, we need at least 12 submarines....



At the very least I'd say. You guys made a wise choice to team up with S.Korea. Good and reliable partner. 

What's the plan for surface vessels?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

waz said:


> At the very least I'd say. You guys made a wise choice to team up with S.Korea. Good and reliable partner.
> 
> What's the plan for surface vessels?



1. Ordering 16 KCR 60, in which 3 has been built by PT PAL (KCR 60 is very much in the same class with Azmat class missile boats)
2. Ordering 16 KCR 40, in which 8 has been built by cv.Sari Bahari Shipyard Batam (Smaller version of KCR 60)
3. 2 Sigma Class 10514 Frigate in production line in Surabaya (Jointly built between PT PAL and Damen Schelde shipyard) (with confirmed order for another at least 3 more ships of the same class, but the contract yet to be finalized, after all Indonesia got license to build 20 ships from Damen)
4. 3 Bung Tomo Class frigate (ex Nahkoda Ragam class) are on the way from Barrow in-furness after being accepted by Indonesian MoD 19 July 2014 yesterday. 
5. Undecided number and types of second hand AAW destroyer or frigate from some European Navies. Expect them to replaced 6 Van Speijk class currently in use by Indonesian Navy.

7. To build 3 LST 117 and 1 LST 120 (they are currently in production line)
8. To build 1 Oiler and replenishment ship (currently in production line in Banten)
9. ordering 2 Surveillance vessel from France (one will be delivered this year)


@nufix @Reashot Xigwin @Indos @MarveL @Jakartans@PkDef

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Dont forget mentioning this one: @madokafc






Still being worked by PT Lundin/ Indonesian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Saab defense has joint hand with Lundin to complete the order, if their vessel is success this time, Navy will order more than 12 of those ship. But if not, the Navy will prefer to order conventional corvette design

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

madokafc said:


> 1. Ordering 16 KCR 60, in which 3 has been built by PT PAL (KCR 60 is very much in the same class with Azmat class missile boats)
> 2. Ordering 16 KCR 40, in which 8 has been built by cv.Sari Bahari Shipyard Batam (Smaller version of KCR 60)
> 3. 2 Sigma Class 10514 Frigate in production line in Surabaya (Jointly built between PT PAL and Damen Schelde shipyard) (with confirmed order for another at least 3 more ships of the same class, but the contract yet to be finalized, after all Indonesia got license to build 20 ships from Damen)
> 4. 3 Bung Tomo Class frigate (ex Nahkoda Ragam class) are on the way from Barrow in-furness after being accepted by Indonesian MoD 19 July 2014 yesterday.
> 5. Undecided number and types of second hand AAW destroyer or frigate from some European Navies. Expect them to replaced 6 Van Speijk class currently in use by Indonesian Navy.
> 
> 7. To build 3 LST 117 and 1 LST 120 (they are currently in production line)
> 8. To build 1 Oiler and replenishment ship (currently in production line in Banten)
> 9. ordering 2 Surveillance vessel from France (one will be delivered this year)
> 
> 
> @nufix @Reashot Xigwin @Indos @MarveL @Jakartans@PkDef



Impressive, thanks for the info bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Indos said:


> Dont forget mentioning this one: @madokafc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still being worked by PT Lundin/ Indonesian Navy




Hi bro @Indos , 

This looks like a beauty. What are the defense specs for ship?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Hi bro @Indos ,
> 
> This looks like a beauty. What are the defense specs for ship?



Defense Spec:





General Spec:

*GENERAL SPECIFICATION*
Length Over All
62.53 meter
*Moulded Length *
60.77 meter
*Length of Waterline *
60.77 meter
*Beam Overall *
16 meter
*Water Draft (mid load) *
1.17 meter
*Cruise Speed *
18 knots
*Sprint Speed *
26 knots (mid load condition)
*Range *
2000 nm at 16 knots
*Fuel Capacity *
50.000 litres (full load condition)
*Fresh Water *
5.000 litres
*Main Engines *
2 x MAN or Caterpillar Diesels

Indonesia Launches First Klewang-Class Large Trimaran Missile Boat | Defense Media Network

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aepsilons

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Defense Spec:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Spec:
> 
> *GENERAL SPECIFICATION*
> Length Over All
> 62.53 meter
> *Moulded Length *
> 60.77 meter
> *Length of Waterline *
> 60.77 meter
> *Beam Overall *
> 16 meter
> *Water Draft (mid load) *
> 1.17 meter
> *Cruise Speed *
> 18 knots
> *Sprint Speed *
> 26 knots (mid load condition)
> *Range *
> 2000 nm at 16 knots
> *Fuel Capacity *
> 50.000 litres (full load condition)
> *Fresh Water *
> 5.000 litres
> *Main Engines *
> 2 x MAN or Caterpillar Diesels
> 
> Indonesia Launches First Klewang-Class Large Trimaran Missile Boat | Defense Media Network




Terima Kasi @Reashot Xigwin . Just looking at the design , and specs, this will be indispensable for the Indonesian Navy. 

Good job, Indonesia.


----------



## Phukimak

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Terima Kasi @Reashot Xigwin . Just looking at the design , and specs, this will be indispensable for the Indonesian Navy.
> 
> Good job, Indonesia.


Lol... But that ship already burn to ash..

Failed on the first sea trial...


----------



## nufix

Phukimak said:


> Lol... But that ship already burn to ash..
> 
> Failed on the first sea trial...



The "LOL" should be on you.

it is not "lol", it was actually like "thank god" because that failure gave us the insight for a future development which now is undergoing

If the ship was burnt during sea trial, it was a failure during a trial, that's why we had a trial... to know if it was working properly and would not endanger the crews on board during operation. Such failure in a trial is expected and acceptable, in fact any development project has had its own failures before it works properly.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## katarabhumi

It's a stumble on the first try.. Nothing to be laugh about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

nufix said:


> The "LOL" should be on you.
> 
> it is not "lol", it was actually like "thank god" because that failure gave us the insight for a future development which now is undergoing
> 
> If the ship was burnt during sea trial, it was a failure during a trial, that's why we had a trial... to know if it was working properly and would not endanger the crews on board during operation. Such failure in a trial is expected and acceptable, in fact any development project has had its own failures before it works properly.



I hope Lundin has already had project insurance for this one....

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AlhamduliLLAH, Ramadhan Blessing...

Two Engine Chosen confirmation

“The JCS formed a task force to review the costs, requirements and development schedules for the KF-X over the eight months,” JCS spokesman Eom Hyo-sik said. “As a result, the task force reached a decision that a twin-engine aircraft is a right choice as it meets future operational needs and can help catch up with neighboring countries’ aircraft development trends.”

S. Korea Opts for Twin-Engine Fighter Development | Defense News | defensenews.com







C-103

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Phukimak said:


> Lol... But that ship already burn to ash..
> Failed on the first sea trial...


The replacement ship is already under construction my friend, and it will be mounted with better radar and weapon system. The previous Klewang equipped with Chinesa made weapons but now it will be equipped with SAAB technology and weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

Indonesia get 24 second hand F16 of USA at cheap price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

BoQ77 said:


> Indonesia get 24 second hand F16 of USA at cheap price.



They are "2nd hand", but not per se. I prefer to call them refurbished, the only "2nd hand" part still glued on those jets is the main structure platform. From Airframe to targetting systems are all newly replaced and upgraded. Anyway, 700 mil is a fair price for 24 upgraded F16 C/D , nor expensive nor cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

That's what make China feel anger when Taiwan made purchase order to USA


----------



## Kompromat

Thats an alien looking ship.



nufix said:


> They are "2nd hand", but not per se. I prefer to call them refurbished, the only "2nd hand" part still glued on those jets is the main structure platform. From Airframe to targetting systems are all newly replaced and upgraded. Anyway, 700 mil is a fair price for 24 upgraded F16 C/D , nor expensive nor cheap.



Thats a wise purchase.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Future of the defense industry under a new leader *
Muhamad Haripin, Jakarta | Opinion | Thu, July 17 2014, 10:23 AM

While waiting for the result of the presidential election, it is time to consider exactly how the sweet promises made throughout the campaign period can be realized.

Since both presidential candidates brought up the national defense industry during the debate on security and foreign policy, the question is: How exactly will the new government reinvigorate the industry?

Surely, Prabowo Subianto and Joko “Jokowi” Widodo have some sort of idea on how they would achieve their goals.

However, here are several points they can consider once one of them finally takes office.

*Outgoing President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono and his Cabinet more or less have set up the grand strategy for defense industry development. It was during Yudhoyono’s tenure that Indonesia finally created a new regulation on the defense industry (Law No. 16/2012) and special committee to deal with the issue.*

*The new president could continue, revise or even accelerate the effort. Within that context, the period of 2015-2019 signifies a new dawn for the Indonesian defense industry in the post-New Order era. *

According to a strategic plan developed by the Defense Industry Policy Committee (KKIP), which is headed by the President, the period of 2015-2019 is the second phase and has three objectives.

First, national defense industries have the capability of supporting the fulfillment of minimum essential force, enhancing joint-production with foreign suppliers and developing new weaponry.

In essence, in the second phase, Indonesia aims to control the production of defense-related instruments.

Therefore, in the future, the proportion of national production in national force could exceed foreign suppliers or arms imports.

Previously, in the first phase (2010-2014), the objectives were to revitalize national defense industries, arrange a long-term program and prepare national regulation. The focus of the first phase was to obtain the knowledge, skill and infrastructure of design control.

Looking at the KKIP plan, we can see how grandeur the project is. Carrying out the plan will not be easy, but not impossible. Indonesia needs to think outside the box and dare to take risks.

*First, the new president should increase the national Research and Development budget. The current budget, which is still below 1 percent of the GDP, is barely enough to fulfill and sustain Indonesia’s needs. *

An increase of the R&D budget must be followed by the implementation of systematic policy to foster an innovative and efficient culture in the defense and commercial sector, as well as in research conducted by universities and research institutes such as the Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI).

Innovation and efficiency are valuable currencies in the world nowadays. Whichever power produces the most innovative and efficient products or service will control and even dominate the market.

*Second, to be relevant domestically and competitive internationally, Indonesian defense industries should be arranged into clusters classified based on core competencies. *

The KKIP must coordinate and lead the course of development and ensure that no resources are being wasted because of inefficiency, corruption or miscalculation. Defense industries must be professionally managed.

Innovation, efficiency and industrial clusters have a multiplier effect on the whole defense system.

*In effect, it would bolster not only the productivity of industries but moreover the capability of the defense system to protect national integrity. *

Within the defense industry, the government basically plays the roles of customer, sponsor as well as regulator (Heidenkamp, Louth, Taylor, 2013) — roles that present both opportunities and challenges.

Defense companies provide the needs of national armed forces and government pays for its products or services.

To meet specific requirements, it is not unusual for companies to customize the line production and investing for more sophisticated means of production.

Meanwhile, government also holds prominent roles in this relation. One of them is maintaining the productivity of the national industries through export promotion abroad. Moreover, the government’s support for defense industries is also reflected in R&D financing.

However, as regulator, government must make sure that the defense industry, be it the state-owned enterprise or private entity, complies with national law and international norms, such as the Corruption Law.

Corruption remains a major problem in Indonesia. In a matter of national importance, the government should think beyond 10 or 20 years of planning.

What the policymakers should bear in mind is that Indonesia should emerge as a prominent player in the region. It would not only bring stability and prosperity in the domestic sphere but also benefits in the context of regional and international order.

*In 2020-2024, Indonesia will enter the third phase. More ambitious than previous phases, the goal is to obtain the technological and managerial capabilities for new development. *

In that future phase, Indonesia shall have already established its position within the first tier of global hierarchical defense producers. PT DI, PT Pindad and PT PAL, for example, offer innovative products with cutting-edge technologies for world consumption.

National defense industries support the Indonesian armed forces and Indonesia is involved in much international cooperation.

Having said all the above, the development of national defense industries needs strong political will from the government, and continued public participation and approval, as others states have shown so far.

Therefore, it is imperative that within the first few days of taking office, the new president should set the stage for the reinforcement and improvement of the defense industry plan in a professional and democratic way.

_____________________

_The writer is a researcher at the Centre for Political Studies, Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI), Jakarta, and author of Reformasi Sektor Keamanan Pasca Orde Baru (Post-New Order security sector reform), 2013._

Future of the defense industry under a new leader | The Jakarta Post

*PAL teams up with foreign shipyards to expand *
Wahyoe Boediwardhana, The Jakarta Post, Surabaya, East Java | Business | Sat, July 19 2014, 3:33 PM

*State-owned shipyard PT PAL Indonesia plans to increase its production capacity by cooperating with foreign shipyards, including those in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia, and Hong Kong. *

*According to PAL’s production director, Edi Widarto, the move is in response to the increasing demand for vessels from domestic and foreign clients, intended both for commercial and military purposes. *

“PAL’s board of directors will travel to Jeddah to finalize the planned collaboration. As of now, the plan is still under discussion,” Edy said, declining to provide more details. 

Aside from the production deal, PAL is also seeking a funding deal from its partner shipyards, including in Hong Kong. 

*“If the Defense Ministry were to allocate three shipbuilding projects for the Navy every year, PAL’s maximum production capacity would be reached. Therefore, PAL needs to cooperate with other shipyards overseas to sustain its production of ships and meet the rising demand,” Edy added. *

Deputy Defense Minister Syafrie Sjamsoeddin said that the Navy needed up to 40 fast missile boats (KCR), each measuring 40 by 60 meters, to meet its minimal needs by 2024. 

PAL Indonesia has just handed over one of three KCR-60 vessels to the Navy. The total cost of the entire project is estimated to be around Rp 370 billion (US$35 million). 

PAL is also in the middle of building two landing platform docks (LPDs) for the Philippine navy, with a price tag of up to $90 million. 

*Edy also said that PAL planned to build vessels for Myanmar and Turkey. *

He explained that the collaboration with Myanmar was due to begin this month, but the company had yet to receive the formal orders. 

“We have not received any information on what the countries need. Both Myanmar and Turkey have so far only expressed their interest in our production,” he said.

Meanwhile, for the domestic market, PAL is cooperating with several regional administrations to build ship-maintenance facilities. 

The facilities will be built in Cilegon, Banten, and Lamongan, East Java. 

To accommodate the project, the Cilegon administration has offered 50 hectares of land for the construction of one of the facilities. 

“Building the facilities is, in itself, relatively easy. However, in order to do so, we need to reclaim some 400 meters of land from the sea. Added to that, the amount of materials needed to build the facilities is less than that needed to build new ships,” he said.

Cilegon is home to the busy and congested international port of Merak.

Furthermore, PAL has also been asked by the government to expand its operations to accommodate an oil and gas development project in Lamongan. 

Aside from the military and commercial vessel projects, the company also deals with the construction of general engineering that focuses on developing offshore platforms. *(dyl)*

PAL teams up with foreign shipyards to expand | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

I just worry about our air asset, especially fighter jet, we need to boost the number immediately


----------



## Aepsilons

BoQ77 said:


> Indonesia get 24 second hand F16 of USA at cheap price.




Very good acquisition. A much need for the Indonesian Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia ships named in Barrow ceremony*
A TASTE of Asia came to Cumbria as part of a naval ceremony.








Dignitaries from Indonesia descended on Barrow to take part in the official naming ceremony for two out of three offshore patrol vessels.

The third ship, which is still undergoing some work, is due to be named in the next few weeks ahead of the planned departure next month.

Yesterday’s ceremony marked the end of Barrow’s role in the saga surrounding the three vessels.

The three ships were built in the 1990s by BAE in Scotstoun, Glasgow, for the Royal Brunei Navy at a cost of £600m.

But after they were completed in 2002, Brunei refused to accept them.

An ensuing legal battle was resolved by international arbitration in 2007 – in favour of BAE – and the ships were handed over to Brunei.

They were moved to Barrow that year to be stored while the German Lürssen shipyard, which had been contracted by Brunei, tried to find a buyer.

After more than 10 years in limbo, a deal was struck to sell the vessels to the Indonesian navy for £231.4m.

Since then, Lürssen, with help from James Fisher, has looked after the maintenance of the ships and prepared the systems ready for the Indonesian navy to take over.

At yesterday’s ceremony, Rob Van der Wurff, from Lürssen, described how James Fisher had been a key sub-contractor during the seven years the vessels had been stored in Barrow.

He said: “Today is the culmination of many years of work, between ourselves, James Fisher who have been a highly valued sub-contractor and the Indonesians.”

Crews from the Indonesian navy have been staying in Barrow while getting to grips with their new ships.

Meanwhile, a number of Germans, who work for Lürssen, have been staying in the area for much of the seven years the ships have been berthed in Barrow.

John Alexander, project manager with James Fisher, said he hoped the relationship with Lürssen would lead to more work for the Barrow-based shipping firm.

He said: “It has been a long project for James Fisher.

“It’s been an interesting project for us and it demonstrates the versatility and the range of expertise that James Fisher can supply.”

The three ships will soon be sailing under new names – Kri Bung Tomo, Kri John Lie and Kri Ushman Harun.

Purnomo Yusgiantoro, the Indonesian defence minister, led yesterday’s ceremony, with his wife Lies carrying out the traditional bottle smashing against the hull of the ships – using a non-alcoholic drink to reflect the fact that Islam is the dominant religion in Indonesia.

During his speech, he thanked the town and people of Barrow for their hospitality.

North West Evening Mail | News | Indonesia ships named in Barrow ceremony



Indos said:


> S. Korea Opts for Twin-Engine Fighter Development | Defense News | defensenews.com








The KF-X / IF-X variant C-103iA (Internal Weapon Bay Air-To-Air Combat) looks more like the F-22.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Jets refurbished in Utah bound for service in Indonesia*
_July 20, 2014, by Meredith Forrest Kulwicki_

HILL AIR FORCE BASE, Utah - The first three refurbished F-16s departed Hill Air Force Base this week on their way to Indonesia.

Crews combined for a total of 15,000 man hours as they worked to prepare the jets to fly again rather than be discarded.

Maj. Frank Taravella, chief, shoutheast Asia Branch U.S. Air Force International Affairs, spoke about the work.

“These aircraft were delivered in crates from the bone yard in Arizona,” he said. “They had to be torn down even further to bare metal, and each and every component removed and replaced before determined to be safe and operational to be delivered to Indonesia.”

The three jets are among a total of 24 aircraft that will be refurbished at the Ogden Air Logistics Complex and delivered to the Indonesian Air Force. The Indonesian government is paying $670 million to get the planes overhauled and ready for flight.

Col. Benny Koessetianto, Indonesian Air Force, said the jets will enable them to better secure their territory.

“With this jet, I believe it will strengthen our capability in doing, in sharing responsibility with other countries around us to make the region secure and also to protect our territory,” he said.

Taravella said the transfer of jets is a big deal.

“This program marks the largest foreign military sales program in the history between the United States Air Force and the Indonesian Air Force, and by delivering these 24 jets, we are pretty much tripling their fighter aircraft capability within a one year period,” he said.

Koessetianto said they are glad to partner with the United States.

“We share the same principles: democracy, stability, security–so this project represents the relationship between the United States and Indonesia,” he said.

The remaining jets are expected to be refurbished and delivered by 2016.

Jets refurbished in Utah bound for service in Indonesia | fox13now.com


----------



## Nike

are TNI interested in Al-Khalid II?







credit to finandhita .......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

@Indos @nufix @Aeronaut @Zarvan @DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

madokafc said:


> are TNI interested in Al-Khalid II?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit to finandhita .......




This is actually Al-Zarrar upgrade of T-50 series.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Aeronaut said:


> This is actually Al-Zarrar upgrade of T-50 series.



how much it will cost?


----------



## MarveL

*TNI to deploy special force in case of nonconducive situation*






Army chief of staff General Budiman (far left) at Kopassus headquarters in Cijantung (archive/ANTARA FOTO/Rosa Panggabean)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Military (TNI) Commander General Moeldoko affirmed that special force will be deployed if nonconducive situation occurred during the announcement of results of presidential election 2014 by General Elections Committee (KPU).

"The special forces from the Army, the Navy, and the Air Force are reliable. Their order is under TNIs commander, but I do not want the forces to be deployed as it means there is critical situation," said General Moeldoko during the morning assembly of the presidential election 2014 security in Jakarta, on Tuesday.

Moeldoko noted that the morning assembly had been held to ensure the preparedness of the force, in case any unfavorable situation occurred during the announcement.

"I affirm that TNI discourages any disorderly group trying to disturb the national stability and social structure that have been well-developed," he said.

Moeldoko noted that the development of a stable social structure is not easy, and once it is broken, rebuilding it will be difficult.

"Therefore, if any disturbance occurs, TNI will affirmatively take action to save the people and the nation. Our policy on executing duty is clear, neutral, decisive, and professional. Every soldier should obey it," he stressed.

In order to secure the situation during the announcement, TNI had placed 35 thousand personnel on standby, of whom only 23 thousand will be actively on duty.

"The rest will be ready for deployment if required. TNI has backup in the three divisions--Army, Navy, and Air Force," Moeldoko said.

The alert condition was regulated by TNI to assure the people that on Tuesday (July 22), the situation will remain stable and safe.

Moeldoko remarked that the alert level will be regulated until the situation becomes actually conducive.

"The alert level is similar to a rubber. If the situation escalates, then we will increase alert level. If the situation, however, remains conducive, then we will decrease alert level," he added.

TNI to deploy special force in case of nonconducive situation - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

TNIAU twitter. *F16 onthewayhome"






selfie:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Myanmar Navy and Indonesia's PT PAL in LPD talks*

Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
22 July 2014






The Myanmar Navy (MN) and Indonesian naval shipbuilder PT PAL are in talks over the MN's potential purchase of landing platform docks (LPDs) to bolster sealift and amphibious capabilities, IHS Jane's understands.

The two parties have recently entered what have been described to IHS Jane's as "preliminary discussions" about the MN's acquisition of a small number of vessels based on PT PAL's Makassar-class LPD, which in turn is based on a design by South Korea's Dae Sun Shipbuilding and Engineering.

PT PAL has delivered five Makassar-class LPDs to the Indonesian Navy and in June signed a contract to supply the Philippine Navy (PN) with two LPDs based on the same design.

Myanmar Navy and Indonesia's PT PAL in LPD talks - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Belum pada mudik yah....(yg di LN juga tuh) he,he 

Kemaren di Thread soal cewek 2, kita berhasil mencetak skor he,he, thanks to @madokafc 

Sayang udah di apus admin........


----------



## MarveL

Indos said:


> Belum pada mudik yah....(yg di LN juga tuh) he,he
> 
> Kemaren di Thread soal cewek 2, kita berhasil mencetak skor he,he, thanks to @madokafc
> 
> Sayang udah di apus admin........



udah biasa mudik ga pulang..... ampe 3 tahun pernah ga pulang pas lebaran......, .... kadang malah abis sholat id bukanya makan2 langsung final exam ....  haha.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

MarveL said:


> udah biasa mudik ga pulang..... ampe 3 tahun pernah ga pulang pas lebaran......, .... kadang malah abis sholat id bukanya makan2 langsung final exam ....  haha.......



Kalau boleh tahu strata apa nih S1, S2, S3 ?

Kalau belum nikah, coba tuh gaet cewek Perancis yg keturunan Al-Jazair sebelum balik .....


----------



## MarveL

Indos said:


> Kalau boleh tahu strata apa nih S1, S2, S3 ?
> 
> Kalau belum nikah, coba tuh gaet cewek Perancis yg keturunan Al-Jazair sebelum balik .....



saya baru ultah 17th bulan depan kok om







________________________________________

Philippine buy 2 unit SSV-LPD from PT PAL Indonesia at 92 million each， delivery schedule 2016/2017.











*Strategic Sealift Vessel of the Philippine Navy coming without weapon system*

by Grace Gonzales 9/07/2014 | 2:28 Posted in Nation

Indonesian PT PAL won the bidding last January 2014. The said firm will be providing the Philippine Navy with two Makassar-class Landing Platform Dock.

These Makassar-class LPD will act as Philippine Navy’s Strategic Sealift Vessel when delivered.

With the budget of PhP4 billion or PhP3.864 billion contract price, PT PAL will not be able to build 2 ships completely if weapon and sensor systems are included in the contract.

Weapon and Sensor system will be provided by the Philippine government in a separate acquisition or will temporarily use available resources.

The contractor will only provide basic navigation system.

Currently, PT PAL in coordination with Philippine government is building vessels with specifications provided by Department of National Defense.

Philippine Navy’s Strategic Sealift Vessels can act as the force’s floating command center while carrying out its main purpose as military sealift and transport vessel in events of disasters and calamities.

It will house a Presidential Room and a War Room to accommodate the Republic’s head and other high ranking military officials when need arises.

These sealift vessels will be carrying landing craft utility/mechanized, including the upcoming Amphibious Assault Vehicles (AAV) and attack helicopters.

Each vessel can carry up to 500 troops plus a hundred vessel crew.


Strategic Sealift Vessel of the Philippine Navy coming without weapon system

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*F-16 C/D TNI AU (all photos : TNI AU)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*KRI Bung Tomo, KRI Usman Harun, dan KRI John Lie*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

HomeNational
Thursday, 24 July, 2014 | 18:42 WIB
*China Offers Missile Technology to Indonesia*






*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro,said that Indonesia has established a defense industry cooperation with the People's Republic of China. Purnomo said that the Chinese are ready to transfer technology in making missiles.

"The Chinese Administration supports the technology-transfer," Purnomo told the press after receiving General Fan Changlong from the Chinese Military. General Fan is a high ranking official, often considered having equal proportion as the Vice President.

Purnomo added that the technology-transfer will be conducted in several stages, given the different authorities that the two nations have. The State Administration for Science Technology and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND) from China is not under the authority of the Defense Ministry.

Indonesia, however, is highly satisfied with the performance of Chinese missiles. "The navy, particularly, is satisfied in terms of quantity, quality, and price," said Purnomo. He added that Indonesia is prioritizing the cooperation on low and medium-range missile.

China Offers Missile Technology to Indonesia | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesian Navy's Parchim Class ships will be fitted with the Chinese Type 730 CIWS replacing the current AK-230.*






DEFENSE STUDIES: KRI Sultan Thaha 376 Dipasangi Meriam Type 730 CIWS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gennaro

Hello there I'm new here

Pictures of Indonesia's F-16C/D Block 52ID that has arrived earlier today in Iswahjudi AFB, Madiun.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

Gennaro said:


> Hello there I'm new here
> 
> Pictures of Indonesia's F-16C/D Block 52ID that has arrived earlier today in Iswahjudi AFB, Madiun.



Hi Gennaro, its nice to have you join us here....  welcome to dentusbol rangers.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Our new but old F-16

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

lumayan f16nya masih bisa ngarasain ketupat opor ayam....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gennaro

MarveL said:


> Hi Gennaro, its nice to have you join us here....  welcome to dentusbol rangers.....



Thank you, I'll try my best to contribute here.

Here's a water cannon salute for the Indonesian Air Force F-16D Blk52ID

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

Rhan 122 & 120 testbed:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia equips corvette with Chinese 30 mm CIWS*

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - _IHS Jane's Navy International_
24 July 2014

The Indonesian Navy's Kapitan Pattimura-class (Parchim I) corvette KRI Pati Unus, a similar vessel to KRI Sultan Thaha Syaifuddin. Source: Indian Navy

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut - TNI-AL, or TNI-AL) is equipping its Kapitan Pattimura (Parchim I)-class corvette KRI Sultan Thaha Syaifuddin (876) with a Chinese-developed Type 730 close-in weapon system (CIWS).

The matter was revealed on 22 July by Sultan Thaha Syaifuddin's commanding officer Commander Ario Sasongko during a communal breaking fast event on board the vessel followed by a traditional Indonesian ceremony to mark the start of fitting-out works.

The Type 730 CIWS is a radar-guided cyclic seven-barrelled Gatling gun-style system primarily mounted as a defence against anti-ship missiles and other precision guided ammunitions. It integrates an EFR-1 tracking radar and an OFC-3 electro-optical sensor system on the weapon mount and is known to fire up to 5800 rds/min at distances of up to 3 km. The system can also be employed against unmanned aerial vehicles, smaller aircraft and lighter patrol boats.

Variants of the Type 730 CIWS are currently fixed onboard the People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) warships such as the Luzhou (Type 051C)-class, Luyang I (Type 052B)-class and Luyang II (Type 052C)-class destroyers and Jiangkai II (Type 054A)-class guided missile frigates.

Indonesian defence media officials told IHS Jane's on 24 July they were unable to name the variant that is being installed on the Sultan Thaha Syaifuddin .

According to a statement released by the TNI-AL on 23 July, mounting of the Type 730 CIWS is being done following the successful installation of a new Chinese-developed SEWACO combat management system on the vessel.

Sultan Thaha Syaifuddin is an ex-German Democratic Republic vessel, originally inducted into the East German Navy in June 1982 and re-commissioned into the TNI-AL in February 1995. The corvette is currently listed under the strength of the TNI-AL's western fleet (KOARMABAR).

Indonesia equips corvette with Chinese 30 mm CIWS - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Gennaro said:


> Hello there I'm new here


Welcome aboard masbroh!


----------



## Harkness

MarveL said:


> *Indonesia equips corvette with Chinese 30 mm CIWS*
> 
> Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - _IHS Jane's Navy International_
> 24 July 2014
> 
> The Indonesian Navy's Kapitan Pattimura-class (Parchim I) corvette KRI Pati Unus, a similar vessel to KRI Sultan Thaha Syaifuddin. Source: Indian Navy
> 
> The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut - TNI-AL, or TNI-AL) is equipping its Kapitan Pattimura (Parchim I)-class corvette KRI Sultan Thaha Syaifuddin (876) with a Chinese-developed Type 730 close-in weapon system (CIWS).
> 
> The matter was revealed on 22 July by Sultan Thaha Syaifuddin's commanding officer Commander Ario Sasongko during a communal breaking fast event on board the vessel followed by a traditional Indonesian ceremony to mark the start of fitting-out works.
> 
> The Type 730 CIWS is a radar-guided cyclic seven-barrelled Gatling gun-style system primarily mounted as a defence against anti-ship missiles and other precision guided ammunitions. It integrates an EFR-1 tracking radar and an OFC-3 electro-optical sensor system on the weapon mount and is known to fire up to 5800 rds/min at distances of up to 3 km. The system can also be employed against unmanned aerial vehicles, smaller aircraft and lighter patrol boats.
> 
> Variants of the Type 730 CIWS are currently fixed onboard the People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) warships such as the Luzhou (Type 051C)-class, Luyang I (Type 052B)-class and Luyang II (Type 052C)-class destroyers and Jiangkai II (Type 054A)-class guided missile frigates.
> 
> Indonesian defence media officials told IHS Jane's on 24 July they were unable to name the variant that is being installed on the Sultan Thaha Syaifuddin .
> 
> According to a statement released by the TNI-AL on 23 July, mounting of the Type 730 CIWS is being done following the successful installation of a new Chinese-developed SEWACO combat management system on the vessel.
> 
> Sultan Thaha Syaifuddin is an ex-German Democratic Republic vessel, originally inducted into the East German Navy in June 1982 and re-commissioned into the TNI-AL in February 1995. The corvette is currently listed under the strength of the TNI-AL's western fleet (KOARMABAR).




this is the best news about this ship that I have heard, though i prefer palma ciws instead type730 
nevertheless, I'm glad one of my wishes come true. bravo TNI-AL


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Refurbished F-16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Happy Eid Mubbarak 1435H*

Taqobbalallahu minna wa minkum

Kullu 'aamin wa antum bi khoir

ja'alanallahu Minnal Aidzin wal Faidzin.​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Are those new block52s or MLUed F-16s?
Whats the total stregth of F-16s in Indonesian airforce?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Aeronaut said:


> Are those new block52s or MLUed F-16s?
> Whats the total stregth of F-16s in Indonesian airforce?



1.Not new, they are part of 24 Refurbished F-16 C/D that US offered to us.There are another used F-16 C/D (6 planes) that will be taken with no charge (not being refurbished), these planes will be used for spare part purposes.

"The F-16 deal involves the overhaul of 28 United Technologies Corp (UTX.N) Pratt & Whitney engines including spares. The aircraft will have the most advanced "Modular Mission Computer" produced by Raytheon Co (RTN.N), along with improved radar, avionics and the capability to carry and field more advanced weaponry and sensors, the White House said."

Indonesia to buy 24 refurbished US F-16 fighters| Reuters

2. Total strength of our F-16 now is 13 planes (including 3 new arrival), it should have been 15 but 2 plane has been crashed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Inside PT PAL






Our frigates

They are doing it quite fast......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## radialv

Indos said:


> Inside PT PAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our frigates
> 
> They are doing it quite fast......


are you sure...i think the picture describe situation on Damen when the build marocoan navy sigma class several years ago


----------



## Cellboyz

Indos said:


> Inside PT PAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our frigates
> 
> They are doing it quite fast......


 
Hello guys... I'm newbie here...
Thats really the two frigates 10514...?
I thought it would be finished on 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

radialv said:


> are you sure...i think the picture describe situation on Damen when the build marocoan navy sigma class several years ago



I am not sure since I just get a picture from an article talking about PT PAL , the first ship has already been built since last year (January) if I am not mistaken (maybe you are right, at least I post how it is being made)

@Cellboyz : Welcome...we need more Indonesian member here 

2016 for the second ship I believe....


----------



## Nike

Cellboyz said:


> Hello guys... I'm newbie here...
> Thats really the two frigates 10514...?
> I thought it would be finished on 2016





biar enak dan gak terlalu malu, pake bahasa Indonesia saja. Yang jelas itu gambar punya Damen dan memang itu gambar kapal Maroko, kelihatan kok dari design kapalnya saja ada beda.

itu saja masih baru pada menyelesaikan sertifikasi wielding untuk para insinyur PAL-nya, kok ujug-ujug udah ada kapalnya yang jadi, dan sudah ada dua lagi, padahal kapal kedua baru laying keel Juni kemaren


----------



## Harkness

Indos said:


> Inside PT PAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our frigates
> 
> They are doing it quite fast......


that's old pic from 2010 if i remember correctly. the original pic can be found on mp net though i forgot on which thread.
so too bad it's clearly moroccoan ships, not ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## radialv

madokafc said:


> biar enak dan gak terlalu malu, pake bahasa Indonesia saja. Yang jelas itu gambar punya Damen dan memang itu gambar kapal Maroko, kelihatan kok dari design kapalnya saja ada beda.
> 
> itu saja masih baru pada menyelesaikan sertifikasi wielding untuk para insinyur PAL-nya, kok ujug-ujug udah ada kapalnya yang jadi, dan sudah ada dua lagi, padahal kapal kedua baru laying keel Juni kemaren



dari gambar tsb kliatan bedanya kok, punya maroko memiliki jarak cerobong dan main mast yg lebih panjang dibanding desain pkr 10514


----------



## MarveL

iya2.... maroko......, next topic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cellboyz

madokafc said:


> biar enak dan gak terlalu malu, pake bahasa Indonesia saja. Yang jelas itu gambar punya Damen dan memang itu gambar kapal Maroko, kelihatan kok dari design kapalnya saja ada beda.
> 
> itu saja masih baru pada menyelesaikan sertifikasi wielding untuk para insinyur PAL-nya, kok ujug-ujug udah ada kapalnya yang jadi, dan sudah ada dua lagi, padahal kapal kedua baru laying keel Juni kemaren


Okay...case closed... thanks sis...
Anyway... Guys, no more news for UAV from Philiphines?
Anyone know when we will receive it... i do remember, we would have the new squadrons with mix between Searcher MK II and Wulung...CMIIW


----------



## MarveL

udah ada yg posting belon yak?







*Indonesian defense minister meets with senior Chinese military official*
(Xinhua) 07:42, July 25, 2014








JAKARTA, July 24 (Xinhua) -- Indonesian Defense Minister Purnomo Yugisantoro met here with Chinese general Fan Changlong on Thursday, according to media report.

The two sides had reportedly an in-depth exchange of views on bilateral relations and other issues of common concern.

Purnomo said the military relations between Indonesia and China has maintained a good momentum of growth in recent year and the two armies have witnessed a expanding pragmatic cooperation.

"Indonesia and China have no conflict of interest and share broad common interest in Asia region," Purnomo said.

Purnomo added that the two sides are highly hoped to further deepened cooperation under the mechanism of high-level visits, defense consultations, navy dialogues, personnel training, military drill, and others.

Fan, also the vice chairman of China's Central Military Commission, the highest authority which runs the country's armed forced, said the China-Indonesia relations are at a new historical starting point since the two leaders upgraded the ties to comprehensive strategic partnership last year.

The Chinese Army is willing to further enrich the bilateral ties by promoting maritime security cooperation, security collaboration as well as pragmatic exchanges, Fan said.

On the South China Sea issue, Fan stated that it should be resolved through negotiations and consultations by countries directly concerned on the basis of historical facts and international law.

"External powers meddling in the South China Sea territorial disputes will only complicate the issue instead of solving it," Fan pointed out.

During the meeting, Fan also expressed condolences to the Indonesian victims who were on board the Malaysia Airline flight MH17 which crashed days ago and sent sympathy to the families of the victims.

On Thursday, Fan also met with Indonesia's armed forces commander Moeldoko. The two senior military officials exchanged views on the regional security and the bilateral military cooperation.

Fan arrived in Jakarta on Wednesday for a three-day official visit as guest of the Indonesian Defense Ministry. Indonesia is the last stop of Fan's three-state tour after New Zealand and Australia.

Indonesian defense minister meets with senior Chinese military official - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*




*
*Smith & Wesson Fined for Indonesia, Pakistan Bribes*






Attendees visit the Smith & Wesson booth during the 2013 NRA Annual Meeting and Exhibits in Houston, Texas. The US gunmaker was fined $2 million on July 28 for bribing officials in Indonesia, Pakistan and other countries to gain sales deals. (Justin Sullivan / Getty Images)

WASHINGTON — US gunmaker Smith & Wesson was hit with $2 million in fines Monday for bribing officials in Indonesia, Pakistan and other countries to gain sales deals.

The US Securities and Exchange Commission accused the company, whose handguns are popular in law enforcement and military services, of facilitating bribes of $11,000 worth of cash and free guns to Pakistan police officials in 2008 to obtain a supply contract.

One year later, the SEC said, Smith & Wesson employees made or authorized bribes in Indonesia to win a contract with a local police department, though the deal ultimately fell through.

Other attempts to pay off officials via third-party agents were made in Turkey, Nepal and Bangladesh, the SEC said.

The SEC found that the company’s actions, successful or not in gaining business, violated the US Foreign Corrupt Practices Act, which aims to eliminate bribery and graft as a crucial factor in business competition internationally.

Smith & Wesson did not admit or deny the findings by the SEC, but agreed to pay $2 million in penalties and illicit gains to settle the charges.

The SEC said the company had taken action to halt pending sales transactions when it learned of the bribery by its staff, and fired its entire international sales staff to begin addressing the problem.

“This is a wake-up call for small and medium-size businesses that want to enter into high-risk markets and expand their international sales,” said Kara Brockmeyer of the SEC Enforcement Division.

“When a company makes the strategic decision to sell its products overseas, it must ensure that the right internal controls are in place and operating,” she said in a statement.

Smith & Wesson Fined for Indonesia, Pakistan Bribes | Defense News | defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

credit to @jendacorpphotography

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Female pilot from civilian side....








Sarah Widyanti Kusuma (Garuda Indonesia) 





Sofia Sani and Emi Masut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Lettu Penerbang Fariana Dewi Djakaria Putr- helikopter EC-120B Colibri di Skadron Udara 7, Lanud Suryadarma, Kalijati, Subang, Jawa Barat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

_*Indonesia’s Jokowi: Role model for Asian politics*

For the likes of Thailand, Myanmar and Cambodia, Indonesia shows genuine elections can produce change without chaos. For the Philippines and Malaysia, it shows a break from dynastic politics.





ROLE MODEL. Joko Widodo at a victory rally with volunteers after winning Indonesia's presidential election. Photo by EPA_

The election of Joko "Jokowi" Widodo in Indonesia is not just a victory for a maturing Indonesian democracy – a peaceful election whose fairness is not seriously doubted – probably even by the loser Prabowo Subianto, despite his allegations of fraud.

But the result has been noted around Asia, and beyond not just for the successful exercise of voting rights in the world’s third most populous democracy. It is the origin of the winning candidate, a man from a modest background who rose to the top because he was a successful leader of two cities, small Solo and giant Jakarta, and was perceived to be honest.

In the end these characteristics proved more telling than the family and elite connections and military background of his opponent. That has lessons for other countries. The most obvious ones for the likes of Myanmar and Cambodia are that genuine elections can produce change without chaos, provided that previous power holders are either willing to concede or that institutions are sufficiently responsive to the public not to allow elections to be stolen – as repeatedly happened in Thailand.

Indeed it has happened so often in Thailand that the military’s solution has been to abolish voting because of the embarrassment of having to nullify the results in the name of a king who appears incapable of speech and a crown prince incapable of being respected.

But perhaps the bigger lessons are for those countries which have free and mostly fair elections but where politics remain dominated by tainted, self-perpetuating dynasties and groups. India may have led the way, the crushing victory of Narendra Modi being as much a rejection of the Gandhi clan as the liking of a controversial, if dynamic, BJP figure. It remains to be seen if Modi can bring in new people as well as ideas to a rejuvenate a self-satisfied but out-of-touch New Delhi elite.

It remains to be seen too whether Congress can recover itself under a non-family leadership or will fall back on another member of the clan to try to revive its fortunes. But in India as in Indonesia, the election marks a break with dynastic politics.

They are thus reminders of the pitiful state of democratic politics in neighboring Philippines. President Benigno "Noynoy" Aquino was elected because of his name and respect for his parents. For 3 years he appeared to make most of the right decisions and give the impression of leading his country to a less corrupt, more dynamic future with social reform as well economic growth.

But his image is now tarnished by his disrespect for the constitutional process, a disrespect which probably comes from an assumption that the Aquino names and his own previous high standing would prevail. Not so. His confrontation with the Supreme Court has had a disastrous impact on his popularity and one which will limit his authority for his remaining time in office – his term ends in 2016.

So is there a Philippine Jokowi in sight? Absolutely not and yet one is needed at least as badly as Indonesia needed an alternative to Prabowo. As of now the leading contender to be next president is Vice President Jejomar Binay, 71. He not only lacks the reputation for personal integrity that Noynoy has enjoyed, he is a classic exponent of dynastic politics both at the local level (he was succeeded by wife and son as mayor of Makati, the richest city in the country) and at the national level a daughter who became a senator despite minimal experience in politics or government. Then there is the Marcos clan, who continue to be reelected ad infinitum despite the fact that the patriarch, the Ferdinand, stole billions from the treasury and generated a kleptomaniac class that ruined what had been a vibrant economy.

Next up for a desperately needed break from dynastic politics is Malaysia, where Najib Tun Razak is the son of one prime minister and an in-law of another, while leading figures in the ruling party include Hishamuddin Hussein, son of one prime minister and grandson of UMNO’s founder; Khairy Jamaluddin, son-in-law of another prime minister, Abdullah Badawi; and Mukhriz Mahathir, son Dr Mahathir.

Numerous other offspring of former UMNO bigwigs are found feeding at the great UMNO trough. The opposition too is prone to dynasties as well with Lim Kit Siang’s son running Penang and the DAP and Anwar Ibrahim’s wife and daughter both very active in his support.

In Bangladesh, democratic politics has for years been undermined by the dynastic appeal of two feuding women and their families, while in Sri Lanka family rule has replaced both party rule and real democracy with a dangerous and perverted pseudo-democracy.

Of course, dynastic politics is not exclusive to developing Asia. The US presents probably the worst case in the developed world with its Kennedys, Bushes and Clintons. At the state level in the US, gerrymandering of districts helps to secure dynastic succession. But at least some outsiders – like Barack Obama – still get to the top. Any number of wives have succeeded their dead husbands, including Mary Bono, who replaced her husband Sonny, the entertainer, after he ran head-on into a tree while skiing.

Singaporeans believe that Lee Hsien Loong has the good sense to keep his offspring and relatives out of succession plans and the PAP’s reputation for meritocracy is earned.

The Philippines and Malaysia are still very far from meritocracies that can throw up new leaders. Both clearly need such outsiders who can at least try to spread power to newer groups and individuals.

Jokowi will doubtless find it very difficult to combat the many vested and corrupt interests in parliament, the bureaucracy and among well protected business elites. But he will try and in doing so can become an inspiration both to quasi-democratic systems in urgent need of renewal and to those in Thailand, Myanmar and Cambodia who wish they had the same freedom of choice as 250 million Indonesians.

_A 30-year resident of the region, Philip Bowring is Asia commentator for the International Herald Tribune and is the former editor of The Far Eastern Economic Review. This piece was first published on July 29, 2014 at Asia Sentinel.

Indonesia’s Jokowi: Role model for Asian politics_


The world's first Heavy Metal President.






Metallica
_



_


lamb of god

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia wants to be great power: report *

Nick Perry
AAP
February 27, 2014 7:34AM






A research paper from the Lowy Institute suggests Indonesia wants a bigger role in the region. _Source:_ AAP

* AUSTRALIA should prepare for Indonesia trying to assert itself as a great regional power in coming years, but the posturing won't be aimed at its southern neighbour. *

A research paper from the Lowy Institute says the country will pursue a more ambitious role on the world stage, but it won't translate into greater diplomatic or military clout in the near term.

Lead author Dave McRae, a visiting fellow at the Australian National University, says even though Indonesia's economic growth has been impressive, it will still lack the resources to flex its muscles.

"As a foreign policy actor, Indonesia is not quite the next big thing," he writes in More Talk Than Walk, to be released on Thursday.

"It will project the image of a great power despite its middle-power abilities."

The report found that Indonesia's military spend in absolute terms is just one-third of Australia's annual budget and slightly less than tiny but wealthy Singapore.

It can't yet dictate an agenda to regional forums like ASEAN, despite being the only Southeast Asian nation in the G20 and the largest by size and population.

Indonesian finance minister Muhammad Chatib Basri told a forum in Canberra recently he was confident his country could remain the second-fastest-growing economy in the Asia region, despite fiscal challenges.

But it's unclear what impact a more assertive Indonesia would have on bilateral ties with Australia, which are on shaky ground after disputes over spying and asylum seekers.

Dr McRae said Indonesia wasn't likely to elevate its relationship with Australia to a top foreign policy priority any time soon because of its larger trading partners and strategic challenges to the north.

"Outside of periodic bilateral spats, Australia can appear invisible in Indonesian foreign policy discussions," he said.

ANU professor of strategic studies Hugh White said the recent diplomatic crisis had been caused in part by Australia's belief that it could dictate the terms of its relationship with Indonesia.

But those days are over, and Australia will have to shift its mindset as Indonesia ultimately emerges as a strong power in the region.

"Indonesia, in order to keep its own interests, is going to have to conduct itself differently in our region," Prof White told a recent forum at ANU.

Dr McRae said the "great uncertainty" in Indonesia's foreign policy would be the 2014 presidential election.

The frontrunner is an enormously popular local leader who is inexperienced on the world stage, while the next most likely candidate is a controversial former Suharto strongman who is banned from travelling to the US.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...eat-power-report/story-fn3dxiwe-1226838757477

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia gets first three F-16s from US*
*Kenneth Conboy, Jakarta and James Hardy, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
29 July 2014






The Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara, TNI-AU) received the first three of 24 Lockheed Martin F-16C/D aircraft on 25 July. Source: TNI-AU
The Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara, TNI-AU) received the first three of 24 Lockheed Martin F-16C/D aircraft on 25 July.

The F-16s, which are being upgraded from Block 25 to Block 52 standard by the US Air Force (USAF) at Hill Air Force Base's (AFB) Ogden Air Logistics Complex (ALC) in Utah, are former USAF and Air National Guard units that were transferred to Indonesia as excess defence articles under a contract signed in January 2012.

The Indonesian government is paying about USD670 million to upgrade the aircraft with new avionics, engines, wings, landing gear and other components. According to official US Air Force media the USAF handed over one F-16C and two F-16Ds on 14 July. The remaining 21 aircraft are scheduled to be delivered to the Indonesian government by Ogden ALC by the end of 2015.

The three aircraft landed at Iswahjudi Airbase in Madiun, East Java, after flying from Alaska via Guam. In August, six Indonesian Air Force instructors will begin F-16C/D conversion training under the tutelage of a four-man USAF Mobile Training Team. The 24 aircraft will be split between Squadron 3 at Madiun and Squadron 16 at Pekanbaru.

Local Indonesian media have reported that the refurbishment includes service life extensions, including the overhaul of the wings, landing gear, and engines, as well as capability enhancements to avionics. These include an upgraded AN/APG-68 (V) fire control radar and Block 52 Link 16 datalink, AN/ALQ-213 Electronic Warfare Management System, ALR-69 Class IV Radar Warning Receiver, and ALE-47 Countermeasures Dispenser Set.

In other Indonesian military news, on 22 July outgoing President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono selected Lieutenant General Gatot Nurmantyo as the new army chief effective 25 July. Gen Nurmantyo, who was promoted to full general following his appointment, replaces General Budiman, who was abruptly fired earlier in July following speculation that Yudhoyono was angry over Gen Busiman's perceived lack of neutrality during the presidential election.

Gen Nurmantyo's previous posts include head of the Suryakencana military district in Bogor during 2006-07, chief of staff of the 2nd Division in the army's Strategic Reserve Command in 2007-08, director of training at the army's Training and Education Command during 2008-09, governor of the Military Academy during 2009-10, head of the Brawijaya Military Region covering East Java during 2010-11, commandant of the army's Training and Education Command during 2011-13, and head of the army's Strategic Reserve Command since 2013.

Indonesia gets first three F-16s from US - IHS Jane's 360

Indonesian KCR 60, KRI Sampari 628






KRI Clurit 641 in test trial






KRI Kujang and Diponegoro class corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

@jendacorp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Eight companies in bid to purchase patrol aircraft*

FROM four to eight -- there are now eight competing firms for the P5.9-billion acquisition contract on long-range patrol aircraft, the Defense department said.

BusinessWorld reported in June the four companies that have signified interest in this bidding -- Canadian firm Field Aviation Ltd., Israeli defense contractors Elbit Systems Ltd. and Elta Systems Ltd., and European Aeronautic Defense and Space Company-Construcciones Aeronautics SA Airbus.

Fairly new into this foray are Sweden-based aerospace firm SAAB Defense and Security, Canada-based Bombardier Aerospace, *PT Dirgantara Indonesia* and American defense contractors Lockheed Martin, Raytheon Company and L3 Mission Integration.

Lt. Col. Enrico B. Canaya, spokesperson of the Philippine Air Force (PAF), said more bidders will give the Philippine military more choices in its procurement of patrol aircraft.

“For now we mostly use the N22-Nomad. But really, for patrol operations, we can use any of the available aircraft that we have,” Mr. Canaya said.

The PAF has at least three N22-Nomad aircraft in its arsenal. The N-22 Nomad is a transport and patrol aircraft utilized in missions with short takeoff and landing areas. -- Alden M. Monzon

http://www.bworldonline.com/content.php?section=Nation&title=Other-Stories-(07/30/14)&id=91775

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

USA Coast Guard CN-235








USA Special Force Unit CN - 235








CN-235 MPA Winglet version


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Papua Military command ready to help overcome armed groups*
Rabu, 30 Juli 2014 17:16 WIB | 




Photo document of Papua Regional Military Command Major General Christian Zebua checked his troops. (ANTARA/Evarukdijati)

Jayapura, Papua (ANTARA News) - The chief of the Papua Regional Military Command, Major General Christian Zebua, has expressed TNIs (military) readiness to assist the police in dealing with armed groups that have been causing restlessness in the region.

"We are ready to offer our services in overcoming the armed groups that have recently attacked civilians as well as security personnel," he said to ANTARA News here.

He said he condemned the shooting incidents involving the groups in the Papua inland regions. 

Regarding the form of assistance the TNI will provide, he said that as the situation is still under civil order status, he would only prepare personnel who could be used immediately in case they were required by the police.

The TNI will remain behind the police and support every action they carry out, he affirmed.

He said personnel in Wamena had been made available to be embedded in the police force.

In the last two months, four people including two police officers had been killed by civilian armed groups in the region.

They had carried out attacks in Tingginambut, district of Puncak Jaya, and Tiom, district of Lanny Jaya.

_ (Reported by Evarukdijati/E006/H-YH/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

Papua Military command ready to help overcome armed groups - ANTARA News_


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesian attack craft complete test of C-705 missile system*
Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly


The Indonesian Navy's (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL's) first two KCR-40-class attack craft, KRI Clurit and KRI Kujang , have completed sea acceptance tests of its C-705 surface-to-surface missiles' fire-control system.





_A computer generated image of KCR-40 lead ship KRI Clurit. (PT Palindo)_

According to a statement issued by the TNI-AL's Western Fleet Command (KOARMABAR) on 24 July, the tests, which included firing the missiles at a target, were carried out in the waters near Lingga Island, which is located about 200 km south of Singapore.

The TNI-AL has, however, stopped short of revealing further details of the fire-control system or the type of target engaged during these tests.

Indonesian attack craft complete test of C-705 missile system - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia tiếp nhận 2 tàu hộ vệ siêu mạnh-siêu rẻ*
Thứ tư 30/07/2014 10:49

Hải quân Indonesia vừa tiếp nhận 2 trong tổng số 3 chiến hạm mạnh mẽ, có giá rất rẻ thuộc lớp Bung Tomo, nằm trong thỏa thuận mua lại của BAE Systems và hải quân Brunei.





_Chiến hạm lớp “Nakhoda Ragam” khi còn thuộc sở hữu của Brunei._





_Chiến hạm F-358 KRI John Lie thuộc lớp “Bung Tomo” của Indonesia._

Theo thiết kế ban đầu, tàu này được trang bị 8 tên lửa hành trình chống hạm MM40 Block II (8 quả, tầm bắn 70km) và tên lửa phòng không, phóng theo phương thẳng đứng Seawolf. Tuy nhiên, sau khi về tay hải quân Indonesia các hệ thống tên lửa này được thay thế bằng tên lửa chống hạm MM40 Block III, có tầm bắn 180km và tên lửa phòng không điểm MBDA “MICA”.

Tàu thiết kế hệ thống điện tử hiện đại như hệ thống điều khiển và chỉ huy vũ khí Nautis II, hệ thống kiểm soát vũ khí quang điện Ramadec 2500, hệ thống định vị thủy âm, sonar 4130C1 "Thales", radar tìm kiếm mặt nước 1007 làm việc trên dải tần I-band "Kelvin Hughes" và radar tìm kiếm đối không/đối hải AWS9, làm việc trên dải tần E/F- band của công ty hệ thống BAE sản xuất.

Hải quân Indonesia cho biết, hiện hai tàu hộ vệ “Bung Tomo” và "John Lee” đang trên đường về nước, chắc chắn sẽ có mặt để tham dự ngày thành lập quân đội nước này. Sau đó 2 tàu này sẽ được biên chế cho hạm đội miền Đông của Indonesia, đóng quân tại Surabaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*"KFX and Rolls-Royce`s Vision for technology partnership with Korea"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesian military, police personnel prepare for presidential election*

Indonesian military personnel line up during security preparations in Jakarta, Indonesia, July 7, 2014. Indonesian military and police personnel are making security preparations for the upcoming presidential election on July 9, 2014. (Xinhua/Agung Kuncahya B.)































Indonesian military, police personnel prepare for presidential election - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos

We need to develop or licensed built the engine for IFX ......I hope Russia want to help us


----------



## Harkness

*Papua separatists killed in shootout with Indonesian military*
Date August 1, 2014 - 9:58PM




The flag of the "Free Papua Movement". _Photo: Reuters_

*Jakarta: *Five separatist rebels have been shot dead in an exchange of gunfire with the Indonesian military in the country's easternmost province of Papua.

The shootout occurred in the district of Lanny Jaya in the mountainous central part of Papua, where two policemen were ambushed and killed earlier this week.

Jakarta has deployed a heavy military presence in the area to quell a low-level separatist movement, spearheaded by the Free Papua Movement (OPM).

"We have shot five OPM members, and two of our personnel were also grazed by bullets," said Papua military commander Christian Zebua.

The OPM has for decades waged an insurgency against Indonesian rule over the resource-rich but poor ethnically Melanesian region.

*AFP *

another source






*5 Suspected Rebels Killed in Clash in Indonesia*
JAYAPURA, Indonesia — Aug 1, 2014, 8:55 AM ET




Five suspected rebels were killed Friday in a clash with Indonesian soldiers in restive Papua province, the military said.

The clash occurred in the mountainous district of Lanny Jaya when a group of gunmen ambushed a passing army motorcade in Pirime subdistrict, Papua army chief Maj. Gen. Christian Zebua said.

He said two soldiers were wounded in the clash.

Zebua said there were 17 cars in the motorcade carrying soldiers assigned to hunt rebels who had attacked a group of police on Sunday in Lanny Jaya, killing two officers and injuring four others.

Media reports say armed groups have killed 30 officers and stolen 20 firearms in the region this year.

Papua, a former Dutch colony in the western part of New Guinea, was incorporated into Indonesia in 1969 after a U.N.-sponsored ballot. A small, poorly armed separatist group called the Free Papua Movement has been battling for independence since then


----------



## Nike

Small fleet oiler (Kapal Bantu Cair Minyak) / logistic ship 122m built by PT. Anugerah Buana Marine and PT. Dok Kodja Bahari.


Finalizing progress of small fleet oiler.
BCM 5500











   our new ship

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkElf

madokafc said:


> Small fleet oiler (Kapal Bantu Cair Minyak) / logistic ship 122m built by PT. Anugerah Buana Marine and PT. Dok Kodja Bahari.
> 
> 
> Finalizing progress of small fleet oiler.
> BCM 5500
> 
> our new ship



Nice addition, btw i'm curious what's the reason for putting heli in oiler ship?


----------



## Nike

to give support for the ships, it is more related to maintain their everyday duties in check. Heli is useful to bring the replacement crew, bringing much needed supply like medicine drugs, bringing letter and hard copy documents of the crew, extension of the ships itself to adding the situational combat awareness, and etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Jogjakarta Sultanate Royal's Guard
*
Jogjakarta Sultanate is one of indonesian monarchies that is given a special autonomy to reign over Jogjakarta city and its surrounding regions. Therefore, Jogjakarta Sultanate maintain its own army, mainly to guard the Kings Palace and royal ceremonies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*The Yogyakarta Royal Palace Soldiers *
*History*
Yogyakarta Sultanate is a Javanese monarchy in Yogyakarta Special Region, Indonesia.
- Sultanate of Yogyakarta : *February 13, 1755*
- Integration with Indonesia : September 5, 1945

Kraton Ngayogyakarta Hadiningrat is the primary kraton of the Yogyakarta Sultanate. The sultan and the royal court has its traditional seat there.The complex consists of a number of low-lying buildings such as audience halls, museums, and the residences of the sultan and the queen. It is a popular tourist destination.






_Pagelaran, the front hall of Kraton Yogyakarta_

*The Wirobrojo Soldiers *





The name of Wirobrojo comes from the word Wiro that means brave and Brojo which means sharp. Philosophically, the name of Wirobrojo means a very brave warrior with sharp and sensitive senses. The brigade of Wirobrojo *always been at the forefront in every battle*. Therefore, *at present, this brigade is always positioned in the front row in a variety of ceremonies.*

The soldier of Wirobrojo wears a Sikepan shaped uniform, satin belt and panji pants that all are red, black loafers with white socks, and a red lombokan shaped hat called Kudhup Turi. Because its uniform resembling of red chilies, the soldier Wirobrojo also called Lombok Abang soldier. (Lombok Abang, Javanese: red chili)

The flag of Wirobrojo soldier named Gula Klapa. The weapon used was a rifle with a bayonet and spear.

The presence of these soldiers became the name of the village Wirobrajan. This village still exists today.













*Prawirotomo Soldiers*

*



*

The name Prawirotomo comes from the word Prawira that means brave / officers / soldiers and Tomo or utomo which means primary. *The brigade of Prawirotomo came from 1000 Mataram’s army members who helped the prince Mangkubumi against invaders.*

Its uniforms are black shell-shaped hat, purple headband, black beskap, red lonthong (inside belt) black kamus (outside belt), red shorts outside the white pants and black boots.

The flag named Genigora. It is a black rectangular-shaped with a red circle at center. Their weapons are rifle and keris.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Photos taken in Portland 30 July 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*The Yogyakarta Royal Palace Soldiers*

*Dhaeng Soldiers*
*



*
These soldiers *were actually shipped from Macassar by the Dutch to reinforce Raden Mas Said (KGPAA Mangkunegoro I)* at odds with Prince Mangkubumi (Sri Sultan Hamengkubuwono I). As a result of the dispute, Mangkunegoro I divorced his wife called GKR Bendoro and sent back to her father the Sultan Hamengkubuwono I. Mangkunegoro ordered the selected troops from Makasar to escort GKR Bendoro to Yogyakarta. Arriving at the Sultan’s Palace, the soldiers were welcomed and served well, which then made them did not want to come home to Surakarta, and chose to serve with loyalty to Sultan Hamengkubuwono I. As a reward, then Sultan Hamengkubuwono formed a special unit which consist of these soldiers called Bregada Dhaeng.

Philosophically, Dhaeng means brave and elite warrior. Previously, the hallmark of this unit was that any names of the soldiers were always using the word Niti. *At present, in a variety of ceremonies, this brigade is always positioned in the second row after prajurit Wirobrojo*.

Its flag named the Bahningsari, rectangular-shaped with a white base, in the middle there is a red octagonal star. Bahningsari derived from the Sanskrit word, bahning that means fire and sari which means core.

The uniform consists of black hat decorated with red and white feather, wulung headband, white jacket with red strip, blue lonthong, black kamus, white pants with red strip, black socks and loafers. The weapon used was a rifle, spear and keris.

The place for the Dhaeng soldiers named Dhaengan, a village located in the southwest palace of Yogyakarta











*Ketanggung Soldiers*







Philosophically, the name of Ketanggung means “has a very heavy responsibility.” Previously, these soldiers were *responsible for guarding the palace and also guarding the king when he went out of the palace*. These soldiers also served as a prosecution case. *This brigade is comprised of 4 ranking officers named Panji, 8 noncommissioned sergeants, 72 soldiers and 1 soldier who carries the dwaja.*

Panji or the flag of Ketanggung soldier named Cakraswandana. Its rectangular-shaped with a black base, there is a six-sided star with white color at the center of the flag.

The uniform is Sikepan shaped, with a lurik (striated) pattern typical of Ketanggung and black shorts outside white pants. They also wear black boots and a black Mancungan hat. The weapon used was a rifle with a bayonet and spear.

The presence of these soldiers became the name of the village Ketanggungan. This village still exists today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

If you want to see how Indonesian Kingdoms in Java fought their wars in mid 18 to 19 century you can see it from Keraton Yogyakarta palace soldiers today. They fought with European looks only (clothes, muskets, pikes, sabre, cannon and cavalry), but they has very limited access into European modern tactics maneuver, logistics support systems, school of soldiering, and some industrial prowess the European nations had.


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> If you want to see how Indonesian Kingdoms in Java fought their wars in mid 18 to 19 century you can see it from Keraton Yogyakarta palace soldiers today. They fought with European looks only (clothes, muskets, pikes, sabre, cannon and cavalry), but they has very limited access into European modern tactics maneuver, logistics support systems, school of soldiering, and some industrial prowess the European nations had.



yap, the only Indonesian Kingdoms in 18th and 19th century that were strong enough to directly oppose the europeans and keep them at bay were the Aceh Sultanate and the Kingdom of Bali.

Indonesian Defense Budget Will Rise to 2 Percent 

By: Solihin

BANDUNG, FOKUSJabar.com: Candidates for President-elect Joko Widodo has a high commitment to the development and progress of the defense of the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI).

In fact, Indonesia's defense budget is planned up to 2 percent of the Gross Domestic Product (GDP). By doing so, the development of defense programs in Indonesia, the better.

This was stated by the House of Representatives Commission I member Tubagus Hasanuddin, Saturday (02/08/2014). According to him, under the leadership of Jokowi-JK later, Indonesia's defense program going forward and step into the future challenges of the times. Moreover, the vision-mission-JK Jokowi in the defense and security of the state is very clear and focused.

"The defense budget was increased 2 percent is already a long-term government program since the first, but in reality it is a new budget peak at 0.8 percent," said Hasanuddin.

Not only that, the increase in the budget will be focused through the development of domestic products it themselves.

"We have a PT Pindad, PT DI, PT PAL, Space agency, and many more companies are ready to produce defense equipment inside," he explained. By doing so, the state could make efficiency budgets, financial and even can rotate in their own country. If it were so, it will generate added value for the domestic economy.

According to him, today's modern defense equipment is needed to replace the weapons that have eaten the times. Procurement of defense equipment is also currently being conducted with the supervision and based on need.

"Now it's just how the plan materialized. Of course there are the conditions do not leak, "he said. (**)

translated from: Anggaran Pertahanan Indonesia Akan Naik 2 Persen | fokusjabar.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkElf

MarveL said:


> *The Yogyakarta Royal Palace Soldiers*





nufix said:


>


Is that real firearm with live bullet or just for show?


----------



## nufix

DarkElf said:


> Is that real firearm with live bullet or just for show?



I think both, there are numbers on their firearms, means they were registered by their military quartermaster but not necessarily loaded. Much like today's swiss guard of Papal state i think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

hey do you know there is something wrong with this pics?


----------



## Harkness

madokafc said:


> hey do you know there is something wrong with this pics?


I saw twin mountains at the top right of the picture

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

mado nakal ya.... sini gw jewer......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

hehe air bag special edition, something the TNI AU must have whatever the cost


----------



## Indos

Broken translation from Google Translate:

*LFX, Development of Indonesian Fighter Delayed*

Liputan6.com, maintain the sovereignty of Indonesia in Jakarta, the main tool needs weapons systems (defense equipment) is necessary and important. The Indonesian government has started to aggressively build a weapons system in the country, one of which fighter development program KFX / IFX with South Korea.

Apparently, in addition to programs KFX / IFX, National Aeronautics and Space Agency (Lapan) also has conducted research supersonic fighter called Lapan Fighter Experiment (LFX). Researcher of LFX, Sulistyo Atmadi said his studies through research programs Research Capacity and Engineers (PKPP) Kemenristek to support independence fighter and project KFX / IFX.

"Previously, we're talking about the program are invited Kemenhan KFX / IFX., But it we have not been involved (in the program KFX / IFX) at that time because it was newly formed Pustekbang Lapan 2011. Then we submit it through PKPP research program to improve the education of our engineers conduct research a kind of initial configuration for fighter aircraft, "said Sulistyo when contacted Liputan6.com, Jakarta, Monday, April 21, 2014.

LFX itself has a concept as advanced training aircraft-5th generation, and with multi-mission capabilities and are designed to be in accordance with the geographical condition of Indonesia. Sulistyo added, though with a little budget, he and some fellow researchers have managed to make the concept LFX supersonic speeds.

"PKPP was only Rp 250 million, was to study the researcher for one year 5. Rp 250 million was for salaries of researchers, model-making, and so on. Was administered by Kemenristek, each PKPP was rationed Rp 50 million for each researcher., But we are already in conceptual design stage, we have designed the outer form and we test the wind tunnel and CFD simulations, "he added.

Project LFX has been conducted since 2012, but unfortunately the program was discontinued due to budget issues. In addition, almost the entire team Pustekbang Lapan is developing civilian aircraft N-219 with PT Indonesian Aerospace.

"Just in 2012 alone, in fact in 2013 there own research to create a model of the flight, but it turns out there are not funds. PKPP addition this year is not there this year again. This year there is no more research (LFX), because almost all human involved in N-219 because it's right and it takes a lot of energy (LFX) also has not been a priority, "explained Sulistyo.

For the continuation programs LFX, the man who has decades of experience in aviation technology is fully devolved to the Government. Because this is a program that requires a long-term budget and long term research.

"Depending on our national leadership, how? Are willing to pass on his KFX IFX if not so., But it's time we design the existing sources of ITB doctors who are also involved in a joint program of Korea and also Mr. Agung Nugroho, he is also involved in the KFX. So actually although the concept is different, but almost similar with IFX program so, "he added.

If passed, he hoped the government would help the transfer of technology to other countries so that the program can run faster LFX. In addition, the need to build a consortium of national fighter.

"The plane does not really matter, but if we want to make the instrumentation class that has stealth 5th generation. Was Korea only if stealth technology has not been given the same America. So given alone but knowledge is not given., But we keep trying, because the aircraft was not right only within a period of 1-5 years., but to 15-year term. Anyone know when we have to make, whether it exists or existing knowledge of other countries who are able to cooperate with us, "he said.

"If it's up to prototype level, is certainly necessary consortium, since Lapan not afford their own. Such PT DI to the industry, and BPPT because they have a lab, ITB and others. Duties as researcher If we wrote," he explained.

Meanwhile, separately contacted, a spokesman for the Defense Industry Policy Committee (KKIP) Silmi Karim LFX assess these programs can be maximized in order to assist the independence of the country. He hopes the team can help the program LFX KFX / IFX, that independence domestic fighter could be accomplished.

"We have to do a synergy, be it research or research and technology development. So it can be maximized in a single destination. Kemenhan If the policy has KFX / IFX with Korea, the Lapan continued then there LFX. Nah it's there 2 Energy, which that better maximized. Essentially we need to maximize the potential of the nation, "said Silmi. (Tanti Yulianingsih) -

LFX, Pengembangan Pesawat Tempur Indonesia yang Tertunda

Riset 2 yg penting seperti ini aja enggak dikasih duit yg cuma segitunya (sama seperti satelit dan roket yg pembiayaannya enggak optimal) ???

Gimana mau punya ribuan peneliti ?? Yg penting itu leader nya (answering your question at economy thread / @madokafc )


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Broken translation from Google Translate:
> 
> *LFX, Development of Indonesian Fighter Delayed*
> 
> Liputan6.com, maintain the sovereignty of Indonesia in Jakarta, the main tool needs weapons systems (defense equipment) is necessary and important. The Indonesian government has started to aggressively build a weapons system in the country, one of which fighter development program KFX / IFX with South Korea.
> 
> Apparently, in addition to programs KFX / IFX, National Aeronautics and Space Agency (Lapan) also has conducted research supersonic fighter called Lapan Fighter Experiment (LFX). Researcher of LFX, Sulistyo Atmadi said his studies through research programs Research Capacity and Engineers (PKPP) Kemenristek to support independence fighter and project KFX / IFX.
> 
> "Previously, we're talking about the program are invited Kemenhan KFX / IFX., But it we have not been involved (in the program KFX / IFX) at that time because it was newly formed Pustekbang Lapan 2011. Then we submit it through PKPP research program to improve the education of our engineers conduct research a kind of initial configuration for fighter aircraft, "said Sulistyo when contacted Liputan6.com, Jakarta, Monday, April 21, 2014.
> 
> LFX itself has a concept as advanced training aircraft-5th generation, and with multi-mission capabilities and are designed to be in accordance with the geographical condition of Indonesia. Sulistyo added, though with a little budget, he and some fellow researchers have managed to make the concept LFX supersonic speeds.
> 
> "PKPP was only Rp 250 million, was to study the researcher for one year 5. Rp 250 million was for salaries of researchers, model-making, and so on. Was administered by Kemenristek, each PKPP was rationed Rp 50 million for each researcher., But we are already in conceptual design stage, we have designed the outer form and we test the wind tunnel and CFD simulations, "he added.
> 
> Project LFX has been conducted since 2012, but unfortunately the program was discontinued due to budget issues. In addition, almost the entire team Pustekbang Lapan is developing civilian aircraft N-219 with PT Indonesian Aerospace.
> 
> "Just in 2012 alone, in fact in 2013 there own research to create a model of the flight, but it turns out there are not funds. PKPP addition this year is not there this year again. This year there is no more research (LFX), because almost all human involved in N-219 because it's right and it takes a lot of energy (LFX) also has not been a priority, "explained Sulistyo.
> 
> For the continuation programs LFX, the man who has decades of experience in aviation technology is fully devolved to the Government. Because this is a program that requires a long-term budget and long term research.
> 
> "Depending on our national leadership, how? Are willing to pass on his KFX IFX if not so., But it's time we design the existing sources of ITB doctors who are also involved in a joint program of Korea and also Mr. Agung Nugroho, he is also involved in the KFX. So actually although the concept is different, but almost similar with IFX program so, "he added.
> 
> If passed, he hoped the government would help the transfer of technology to other countries so that the program can run faster LFX. In addition, the need to build a consortium of national fighter.
> 
> "The plane does not really matter, but if we want to make the instrumentation class that has stealth 5th generation. Was Korea only if stealth technology has not been given the same America. So given alone but knowledge is not given., But we keep trying, because the aircraft was not right only within a period of 1-5 years., but to 15-year term. Anyone know when we have to make, whether it exists or existing knowledge of other countries who are able to cooperate with us, "he said.
> 
> "If it's up to prototype level, is certainly necessary consortium, since Lapan not afford their own. Such PT DI to the industry, and BPPT because they have a lab, ITB and others. Duties as researcher If we wrote," he explained.
> 
> Meanwhile, separately contacted, a spokesman for the Defense Industry Policy Committee (KKIP) Silmi Karim LFX assess these programs can be maximized in order to assist the independence of the country. He hopes the team can help the program LFX KFX / IFX, that independence domestic fighter could be accomplished.
> 
> "We have to do a synergy, be it research or research and technology development. So it can be maximized in a single destination. Kemenhan If the policy has KFX / IFX with Korea, the Lapan continued then there LFX. Nah it's there 2 Energy, which that better maximized. Essentially we need to maximize the potential of the nation, "said Silmi. (Tanti Yulianingsih) -
> 
> LFX, Pengembangan Pesawat Tempur Indonesia yang Tertunda
> 
> Riset 2 yg penting seperti ini aja enggak dikasih duit yg cuma segitunya (sama seperti satelit dan roket yg pembiayaannya enggak optimal) ???
> 
> Gimana mau punya ribuan peneliti ?? Yg penting itu leader nya (answering your question at economy thread / @madokafc )



I am disagree with the opinion of Lapan agency, given with the resource we had, is quite absurd to diverse our commitment into two separate project/programme. They should pursue and focusing their commitment into another programme they had doing before the ruckus about KFX/IFX started, like rocket programme and UAV programme. Right now, where the result of their works? What kind of technological breakthrough they had achieve in rocket and UAV technology? I am more like the Silmy Karim arguments he is quite realistic.


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> I am disagree with the opinion of Lapan agency, given with the resource we had, is quite absurd to diverse our commitment into two separate project/programme. They should pursue and focusing their commitment into another programme they had doing before the ruckus about KFX/IFX started, like rocket programme and UAV programme. Right now, where the result of their works? What kind of technological breakthrough they had achieve in rocket and UAV technology? I am more like the Silmy Karim arguments he is quite realistic.



susah mbak, semua pengen kebagian jatah proyek. Liat aja roket, LAPAN, DISLITBANGAL, AD, AL punya proyek sendiri sendiri walaupun yang keliatan progessnya cuma LAPAN doang. UAV juga rebutan antara BUMN dan Swasta tapi masih berkutat di UAV intai doang toh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*BrahMos missile can be exported to SE Asian, Latin American nations*

PTI | Aug 3, 2014, 09.08 PM IST

NEW DELHI: In line with Prime Minister Narendra Modi's vision to export defence hardware, supersonic cruise missile manufacturer BrahMos Aerospace has said that Southeast Asian and Latin American countries have shown interest in acquiring the 290km range weapon system and it is possible to export the missile to certain friendly nations.

"Several Southeast Asian and Latin American countries want the BrahMos, expressed interest in it, particularly for the naval and coastal defence versions. A definite list of such countries already exists. We are progressing with our marketing strategy for exporting BrahMos to certain nations, subject to clearance from both Indian and Russian governments," BrahMos Aerospace CEO Sudhir Kumar Mishra said.

"We expect several export contracts to be signed with nations friendly to both India and Russia in the near future," he told PTI in an interview.

Mishra declined to name the countries that have shown interest in the missile system but Defence Ministry sources said Vietnam and Indonesia in South East Asia and Venezuela in Latin America have expressed willingness to procure the missile.

Earlier, DRDO chief Avinash Chander had also expressed interest in exporting defence weapons to friendly countries.

DRDO and Russian NPO Mashinostroyenia (NPOM) are partners in BrahMos joint venture.

The intergovernmental agreement between India and Russia for development of BrahMos missile also stipulates use of this advanced system to be inducted into the Indian and Russian armed forces as well as export to friendly countries.

Recently, the Prime Minister had stated that India should now move towards self-reliance in producing military weapons and systems and also look for exporting them to the friendly nations.

Asked about his immediate plans for the missile firm, Mishra said it will be indigenising missile development in India, capacity building for larger production, meeting the production orders ahead of schedule to ensure delivery of missiles on time and ensuring different versions of BrahMos missiles to meet the aspirations and requirements of the defence force including Army, Navy and Air Force.

Mishra said the Indian contribution has so far been only for the inertial navigation guidance system and fire control system. "We have to focus on indigenously realising the engine and seeker for the BrahMos missile," he added.

BrahMos missile can be exported to SE Asian, Latin American nations - The Times of India


----------



## Indos

(Forgive me for poor Google translate performance, I don't have time to translate it by myself)

16 June 2014

*PTDI Design Anti-Submarine Helicopter*







State Owned Enterprises (SOEs) aircraft and helicopter manufacturer, PT DI Indonesia (PTDI) is able to design a super-advanced helicopter concepts. PTDI has a design that is equipped with a helicopter anti-submarine sonar technology. This sonar is able to detect the presence of submarines.

"Because this concept of PTDI so the copy right or copyright is for PTDI," said Director of PTDI (Persero) Budi Santoso to detikFinance when meting him at the Parliament Building, Jakarta, Tuesday (05/20/2014)

This helicopter development began when the Navy wants to have a super-sophisticated helicopters but must be relatively small and can be landed in the latest warship Frigate types. As a result PTDI, find a way to make a medium-sized helicopter that can land on the decks of warships, but was able to have the anti-submarine technology.

Usually submarine technology is found and attached to a large helikpter. PTDI took the helicopter manufacturer Eurocopter and sonar manufacturers the world to produce a medium helicopter with anti-submarine sonar technology. This helicopter design process takes 2 years.

"When we (the government) bought Frigate ship made in the Netherlands. It is already coming. That deck load only 5 tonnes so we have to find a helicopter weighs 5 tons with sophisticated weapons. People say I have a good sonar but the helicopter is big-big. Not possible (for helicopters being). Finally, use a lower grade sonar. If the long range sonar frequency was low. the antennae is big, "he explained.

Finally, the first born in the medium class helicopter which has anti-submarine sonar technology. This technology was developed in the AS565 Panther helicopter types. Although not producing (that) helicopter and sonar, but PTDI has copyrighted designs for AS565 Panther helicopter with anti-submarine sonar technology.

"For us this first. The first idea for a helicopter factory and apparently feasible to be done. That make the sonar, he says it's the first time he will plug in the helicopter's sonar (medium), "he said.

AS 565 Panther helicopters of the Navy has ordered a total of 11 units. Of the 11 such units, 2 units equipped with anti-submarine sonar technology and 9 are not equipped yet have the ability to at any time mounted anti-submarine technology.

"The first stage 11, but the use of sonar there are 2 That last delivery," he said.

PT Dirgantara Indonesia : PTDI Rancang Helikopter Khusus Anti Kapal Selam


----------



## MarveL

Flypass HUT RI Agustus 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tanti

I dont quite understand on the post above... hmm...


----------



## Nike

tanti said:


> I dont quite understand on the post above... hmm...



hmm new member eh?

that's flying formation for aircraft who will participate in Fly pass to commemorate Indonesian Independence day 2014


----------



## Gennaro

MarveL said:


> Flypass HUT RI Agustus 2014


Wow I can't wait to see this, any info of what time of day this will happen?


----------



## Inoyasha2

tanti said:


> I dont quite understand on the post above... hmm...



hi tanto, how do you do?


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Security preparation before starting the courts of prabowo appeal to MK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Indos said:


>


the speed is mach 7.57 with more than 500 km range...is this somekind cruise missile? or SLBM (lol)? and what platform to launch this missile?



madokafc said:


> Security preparation before starting the courts of prabowo appeal to MK


love the black AK, perfect match  
MK = Mahkamah Konstitusi (Constitusional Court)


----------



## Indos

NarThoD said:


> the speed is mach 7.57 with more than 500 km range...is this somekind cruise missile? or SLBM (lol)? and what platform to launch this missile?



A rocket....





I think they will use like this one for testing











It is intended for launching a satellite and of course can be used for military purposes


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia bans ISIS, fights it on various fronts*

'Every effort to spread ISIS' ideology must be prevented. There is no place for such ideology in Indonesia. Indonesia is not an Islamic state.'




SUPPORTERS._ Image tweeted by user @allyn3237 on June 20, 2014, of a pro-ISIS rally in Jakarta
_
Indonesia bans ISIS, fights it on various fronts Indonesia - The world’s largest Muslim-majority country has denounced the Islamic Caliphate of Iraq and Syria (ISIS), now renamed Islamic State, and is fighting the spread of its ideology on various fronts.

No less than the President and leaders of the country's largest moderate Islamic organizations have denounced it, and even members of militant groups have rejected it.

Indonesia has announced a multi-pronged response to the growing militant threat in the wake of a new video exhorting Indonesians to join the jihadist group that has declared an Islamic Caliphate encompassing parts of Syria and Iraq. The YouTube video has already been blocked in Indonesia, one of the preventive measures President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono has ordered be taken.

Other efforts include tighter monitoring of Indonesians traveling to the Middle East, warning that pledging allegiance to the Islamic State could mean losing Indonesian citizenship, and working closely with religious leaders to counter the Islamic State’s message.

*‘No place for ISIS in Indonesia’*

"Every effort to spread ISIS' ideology must be prevented. There is no place for such ideology in Indonesia. Indonesia is not an Islamic state. We are a country that respects plurality of ethnicity, religion, and race," Coordinating Minister for Politics, Law and Security Djoko Suyanto said on Monday, Aug. 5, after a limited cabinet meeting with the president. ISIS, or the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria, is the Islamic State’s old name.

Leaders of Indonesia’s largest moderate Islamic organizations, Nahdlatul Ulama and Muhammadiyah, have also denounced the group. Religious Affairs Minister Lukman Hakim Saifuddin, who comes from Nahdlatul Ulama, said on Friday, August 1, that the jihadist group’s ideology runs counter to the Pancasila, the 5-point philosophical foundation of Indonesia that includes democracy, justice, and humanity.

Any ISIS presence in the country is forbidden, Djoko said, adding that Indonesia’s police, military, and counter-terrorism agency were all monitoring movements related to it throughout the archipelago.

*Blocked on social media*

"We have also asked the Ministry of Communications and Information Technology to stop efforts to spread ISIS ideology through social media," Djoko said.

Ansyaad Mbai, the head of Indonesia's National Counter-Terrorism Agency (BNPT), told Rappler in an interview in July 2014 that the ISIS ideology was spreading fast on social media, which he called “the new machine to recruit militants.”

Blocking the YouTube video and others like it on social media would not completely stop the circulation of ISIS ideology in Indonesia, said terrorism expert Sidney Jones, the director of the Institute for Policy Analysis of Conflict, “but it sends a signal that it’s forbidden.”





_JOIN THE RANKS. Screengrab from a YouTube video uploaded on July 23, 2014, showing Islamic State supporters inviting Indonesians to join them._

In the 8-minute video titled "Join the Ranks" uploaded on July 23, a man identified as Abu Muhammad al-Indonesi speaks in Bahasa Indonesia calling on Indonesians to join the fight. Police have identified him as a terrorist fugitive Bahrum, who has links to Indonesia’s most-wanted terrorist leader, Santoso.

The video declares the "good news" that "the Islamic State implements the Sharia of Allah in the entire land," and that social issues are addressed and help are provided to those who need it. It concludes with a call to join them and pledge allegiance to the leader of the Islamic State, Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, aka Caliph Ibrahim.

Justice Minister Amir Syamsuddin also said the government was mulling revoking the citizenship of Indonesians proven to have join the Islamic State.

*Threat to Southeast Asia*

While the Islamic State is gaining support from Indonesian extremists, Jones said its message is being rejected by some jihadist communities.

For instance, jailed Muslim cleric Abu Bakar Ba’asyir, the emir of Jemaah Islamiyah or JI, once al-Qaeda’s arm in Southeast Asia, has reportedly pledged allegiance to the Islamic State along with other convicted terrorists. Ba’asyir has also called on the followers of his extremist group Jemaah Ansharut Tauhid (JAT) to support ISIS. However, Ba’asyir’s children have denounced it.

“Ba’asyir’s family is split, his two sons have rejected it,” Jones said. “This backlash is not surprising. Most Muslims are horrified by the atrocities they see being committed by the Islamic State.”

While these reports of pledges of allegiance to the Islamic State in Indonesia should be taken seriously, Jones said the real concern was that those who have joined would come back with more hard-line ideologies, more training and more weapons.

In the Philippines, a senior Abu Sayyaf leader also posted a video where he pledged allegiance to ISIS. (READ: Senior Abu Sayyaf leader swears oath to ISIS)

Recently, Philippine authorities arrested ISIS supporter Musa Cerantonio in Cebu province and deported him to Australia.

Philippine intelligence sources earlier told Rappler that about 200 Australians, 50 Indonesians and about 20 Malaysians have gone to fight the jihad in Syria. Singapore said it’s investigating one Singaporean, while a Filipino intelligence source said at least one Filipino linked to Abu Sayyaf has gone to Syria. (READ: Southeast Asian recruits join ISIS)

*Monitoring travel*

Indonesia is stepping up the monitoring of its citizens traveling to Syria or Iraq, or other known points of entry such as Turkey.

Foreign Affairs Minister Marty Natalegawa said his office has asked embassies of Middle Eastern countries in Jakarta to process visa application requests carefully and grant ones only to those with clear and specific purposes.

"But there are constraints. There are countries that grant visas on arrival, so Indonesians can go to those countries without having to apply for a visa," Marty said.

The problem is compounded by the use of false passports. Given this, Marty said they’re exerting various efforts to address the issue, ranging from inter-state coordination to tightening controls in Indonesia. – with reports from ATA/Rappler.com

_Indonesia bans ISIS, fights it on various fronts_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

MarveL said:


> *Indonesia bans ISIS, fights it on various fronts*
> 
> 'Every effort to spread ISIS' ideology must be prevented. There is no place for such ideology in Indonesia. Indonesia is not an Islamic state.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUPPORTERS._ Image tweeted by user @allyn3237 on June 20, 2014, of a pro-ISIS rally in Jakarta
> 
> 
> _
> Indonesia bans ISIS, fights it on various fronts Indonesia - The world’s largest Muslim-majority country has denounced the Islamic Caliphate of Iraq and Syria (ISIS), now renamed Islamic State, and is fighting the spread of its ideology on various fronts.
> 
> No less than the President and leaders of the country's largest moderate Islamic organizations have denounced it, and even members of militant groups have rejected it.
> 
> Indonesia has announced a multi-pronged response to the growing militant threat in the wake of a new video exhorting Indonesians to join the jihadist group that has declared an Islamic Caliphate encompassing parts of Syria and Iraq. The YouTube video has already been blocked in Indonesia, one of the preventive measures President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono has ordered be taken.
> 
> Other efforts include tighter monitoring of Indonesians traveling to the Middle East, warning that pledging allegiance to the Islamic State could mean losing Indonesian citizenship, and working closely with religious leaders to counter the Islamic State’s message.
> 
> *‘No place for ISIS in Indonesia’*
> 
> "Every effort to spread ISIS' ideology must be prevented. There is no place for such ideology in Indonesia. Indonesia is not an Islamic state. We are a country that respects plurality of ethnicity, religion, and race," Coordinating Minister for Politics, Law and Security Djoko Suyanto said on Monday, Aug. 5, after a limited cabinet meeting with the president. ISIS, or the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria, is the Islamic State’s old name.
> 
> Leaders of Indonesia’s largest moderate Islamic organizations, Nahdlatul Ulama and Muhammadiyah, have also denounced the group. Religious Affairs Minister Lukman Hakim Saifuddin, who comes from Nahdlatul Ulama, said on Friday, August 1, that the jihadist group’s ideology runs counter to the Pancasila, the 5-point philosophical foundation of Indonesia that includes democracy, justice, and humanity.
> 
> Any ISIS presence in the country is forbidden, Djoko said, adding that Indonesia’s police, military, and counter-terrorism agency were all monitoring movements related to it throughout the archipelago.
> 
> *Blocked on social media*
> 
> "We have also asked the Ministry of Communications and Information Technology to stop efforts to spread ISIS ideology through social media," Djoko said.
> 
> Ansyaad Mbai, the head of Indonesia's National Counter-Terrorism Agency (BNPT), told Rappler in an interview in July 2014 that the ISIS ideology was spreading fast on social media, which he called “the new machine to recruit militants.”
> 
> Blocking the YouTube video and others like it on social media would not completely stop the circulation of ISIS ideology in Indonesia, said terrorism expert Sidney Jones, the director of the Institute for Policy Analysis of Conflict, “but it sends a signal that it’s forbidden.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _JOIN THE RANKS. Screengrab from a YouTube video uploaded on July 23, 2014, showing Islamic State supporters inviting Indonesians to join them._
> 
> In the 8-minute video titled "Join the Ranks" uploaded on July 23, a man identified as Abu Muhammad al-Indonesi speaks in Bahasa Indonesia calling on Indonesians to join the fight. Police have identified him as a terrorist fugitive Bahrum, who has links to Indonesia’s most-wanted terrorist leader, Santoso.
> 
> The video declares the "good news" that "the Islamic State implements the Sharia of Allah in the entire land," and that social issues are addressed and help are provided to those who need it. It concludes with a call to join them and pledge allegiance to the leader of the Islamic State, Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, aka Caliph Ibrahim.
> 
> Justice Minister Amir Syamsuddin also said the government was mulling revoking the citizenship of Indonesians proven to have join the Islamic State.
> 
> *Threat to Southeast Asia*
> 
> While the Islamic State is gaining support from Indonesian extremists, Jones said its message is being rejected by some jihadist communities.
> 
> For instance, jailed Muslim cleric Abu Bakar Ba’asyir, the emir of Jemaah Islamiyah or JI, once al-Qaeda’s arm in Southeast Asia, has reportedly pledged allegiance to the Islamic State along with other convicted terrorists. Ba’asyir has also called on the followers of his extremist group Jemaah Ansharut Tauhid (JAT) to support ISIS. However, Ba’asyir’s children have denounced it.
> 
> “Ba’asyir’s family is split, his two sons have rejected it,” Jones said. “This backlash is not surprising. Most Muslims are horrified by the atrocities they see being committed by the Islamic State.”
> 
> While these reports of pledges of allegiance to the Islamic State in Indonesia should be taken seriously, Jones said the real concern was that those who have joined would come back with more hard-line ideologies, more training and more weapons.
> 
> In the Philippines, a senior Abu Sayyaf leader also posted a video where he pledged allegiance to ISIS. (READ: Senior Abu Sayyaf leader swears oath to ISIS)
> 
> Recently, Philippine authorities arrested ISIS supporter Musa Cerantonio in Cebu province and deported him to Australia.
> 
> Philippine intelligence sources earlier told Rappler that about 200 Australians, 50 Indonesians and about 20 Malaysians have gone to fight the jihad in Syria. Singapore said it’s investigating one Singaporean, while a Filipino intelligence source said at least one Filipino linked to Abu Sayyaf has gone to Syria. (READ: Southeast Asian recruits join ISIS)
> 
> *Monitoring travel*
> 
> Indonesia is stepping up the monitoring of its citizens traveling to Syria or Iraq, or other known points of entry such as Turkey.
> 
> Foreign Affairs Minister Marty Natalegawa said his office has asked embassies of Middle Eastern countries in Jakarta to process visa application requests carefully and grant ones only to those with clear and specific purposes.
> 
> "But there are constraints. There are countries that grant visas on arrival, so Indonesians can go to those countries without having to apply for a visa," Marty said.
> 
> The problem is compounded by the use of false passports. Given this, Marty said they’re exerting various efforts to address the issue, ranging from inter-state coordination to tightening controls in Indonesia. – with reports from ATA/Rappler.com
> 
> _Indonesia bans ISIS, fights it on various fronts_


Mr you want to stop them as goverment to implement Islam or you will soon seen them on your streets


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Mr you want to stop them as goverment to implement Islam or you will soon seen them on your streets



Our government will react with iron hand in this matter, need a lot of body bag in Indonesia for the next months ahead. We are not Islam country, we are Pancasila country.


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> Our government will react with iron hand in this matter, need a lot of body bag in Indonesia for the next months ahead. We are not Islam country, we are Pancasila country.


the iron fists had made sure these people spread with double speed


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Mr you want to stop them as goverment to implement Islam or you will soon seen them on your streets



you should join ISIS... or rather join taliban.. 

Id like to see a 125mm shell or 7.62mm bullet put to good use.. even ready to pay for tht..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> the iron fists had made sure these people spread with double speed



Islam version of ISIS is just to worship Al-Baghdady, he violates many Shariah Law like killing all war prisoners and expel Christian (how can he expel Christian where Christian and Jews was a part of Madinah state during our prophet time where Muslim at that time even has an obligation to help any Cristhian and Jews living at Madinah from their enemy) ISIS doesnt understand how to use context in interpreting Quran which is seen how they executed their war prisoner, people who cannot interpret Quran should become a follower and not taking a leadership position like he wants to. The value of our Pancasila is not against Islam value and shariah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

Indos said:


> The value of our Pancasila is not against Islam value and shariah.



An interesting article explain about Pancasila contextualized Islam

*Pancasila-contextualized Islam *
A. Chaedar Alwasilah, Bangkok | Opinion | Sat, July 13 2013, 12:28 PM

Once, I was invited to present a paper on an interfaith dialogue organized by a Hong Kong-based university. Later I learned from the committee that I was purposely solicited to represent Indonesians as moderate Muslims as opposed to hard-line Muslims.

The moderate-hard-liner dichotomy is commonly used by the West to describe Muslim politics across the world. Putting practical politics aside, this essay highlights an overlap between Islam as a faith and Pancasila as the state ideology.

As the youngest revealed Abrahamic religion, Islam is belief in tauhid, namely the unity of God, revealed by God through wahyu or tele-angel communication by Archangel Gabriel to the Prophet Muhammad.

To be a Muslim, one has to be committed to the syahadat or self-declaration of belief in God and Muhammad as His Messenger. This commitment constitutes the first and most fundamental pillar of Islam. As a monotheistic religion, Islam teaches its followers to develop a solid faith and a monotheistic attitude toward life.

By virtue of the syahadat, all Muslims believe that Islam is one, while Muslims are many. The haj or the obligatory pilgrimage is a showcase of this unity.

The great holy mosque in Mecca, Saudi Arabia, is the center of the haj, where more than 2 million Muslims from all over the world flock together. The haj is indeed the world’s greatest human congregation held every year.

Moreover, all Muslims across the world recite the daily five prayers in Arabic and all direct their faces toward the Ka’bah, an ancient cubic building at the very center of the mosque in Mecca.

The fact that Arabic is the only language allowed for the reciting of prayers is in part to help maintain the monotheistic attitude in faith. Arabic, however, will never be the only language of communication beyond the prayers even among Muslims themselves. You would find that more educated Indonesian Muslims speak English than Arabic.

How Islam is interpreted and implemented in daily life varies from person to person and community to community across the globe. This is where the monotheistic faith blends with local culture. There are more than 1 billion Muslims with distinctive traditions across the planet.

The notion of aurat (not exposing certain parts of the body to the public), for example, is recognized by all Muslims all over the world. However, the way Muslim women dress in Iran, Turkey, Nigeria, Saudi Arabia and Indonesia varies significantly. Again, it shows how Islam blends with local culture.

Islam was not the first religion to enter Indonesia. Hinduism was the first to arrive here, then Buddhism, Islam and, later, Christianity. All these religions have profoundly shaped and continue to shape the outlook of their adherents.

The struggle for political independence from 1945 to 1949 against the Dutch was also strongly motivated by religious teachings, especially among Muslims, Christians and Hindus. Many ulama (Muslim clerics) and santri (Muslim students) lost their lives during the colonial era.

With those religions as the background plus hundreds of ethnic groups, Indonesia is indeed one of the world’s greatest multicultural countries. Fortunately, Pancasila has been a unifying ideology for the whole population.

The empirical or actually existing Islam across the globe, due to its divergence in social, economic and political contexts, suggests that Islam means different things. Islam cannot be perceived as monolithic, as its teachings can be interpreted in a number of different ways.

Given the poly-interpretability of Islamic teachings, no individual can claim that his or her understanding of Islam is truer or more authoritative than others. By way of comparison, Islam does not recognize religious priesthood. Therefore, it is imperative that all Muslims develop religious tolerance.

At the national level, the founding fathers of the country realized the sociocultural context of Indonesia and anticipated the potential danger of imposing one particular official religion.

Despite being the majority of the population, the majority of Indonesian Muslims are not unhappy with Pancasila as the state’s philosophy. You can be a virtuous Muslim living in a secular state as much as you can be a corrupt Muslim living in an Islamic state. This is the moderate attitude of the majority.

Muslims here are happy, especially with the first principle of Pancasila, namely belief in one supreme God. For Muslims, it restates the first half of the syahadat, namely belief in the oneness of God.

The other principles of Pancasila – just and civilized humanity; the unity of Indonesia; democracy that is guided by the inner wisdom of its leaders, and social justice for all the people in Indonesia – are principles for managing the country and they are all palatable with the first principle.

Above all, belief in God sets moral values to observe in all walks of life. It tells Muslims how to conduct themselves according to God’s teachings. When it comes to politics and management of the state in general, religion does not give any prescription, as it does for prayer and haj rituals.

The moderate Muslims are happy with Pancasila as the guiding principles for managing the country. Any effort to make Islam the state ideology would encounter strong resistance not only from non-Muslims but also from moderate Muslims.

The Religious Affairs Ministry has performed its main task in the field of administration and the development of religions. The most challenging of all these tasks has been related to recurring SARA (ethnicity, tradition, race and religion) disputes.

Globalization has impacted the SARA discourse in the country for better or worse. Religious conflicts taking place in Iraq, Turkey, India and, most recently, in Egypt will affect the politics, socioeconomics and security in the country.

The one essential for coping with all this is religious harmony. We are destined to be born in a multicultural Indonesia. There is no way to change our course. Let us safeguard Pancasila to guide us in managing the country.

_The writer is a professor at the Indonesian University of Education (UPI), Bandung._

Pancasila-contextualized Islam | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

I have met people like them, they dont understand Quran and Hadist quite well. The way they interpret Quran is so simple. People who don't learn Islam since kid and suddenly become pious can be a potential recruits for them. I can easily see low level of Quran and Hadist understanding in NII doctrine when in several time I was invited by them and debated them as well. Hiring Sarlito (psychologist) to cure them is wrong, better to hire pious Muslim with high understanding of Islam and has modest life style to cure their leader mind at prison. 

The real Islam is very different with their version. Even I dont like Jakarta Charter, because it will make the state become the God. Ridiculous insertion in that charter where even our prophet didn't put in Madinah Charter. How come we can force women to wear hijab and Muslim to pray ??? It is actually violating Shariah law and make Muslim start to pray and use Hijab because of the state, not because of ALLAH. And in Quran and Hadist it has been said clearly that all worshiping will be valued based on its intention in the heart and not in its physical level. It is so understandable that people like them ban Tasawuf teaching. They dont understand the deepest understanding of Islam which is the difficult one, which is surrendering our heart to ALLAH and start loving Him more than anyone and anything else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

For Indonesian member here, to make it clear, my avatar is not my kid, I am still single......  She is a Palestinian who died because of Israeli aggression. I put her at mine to respect her and say to the whole world that Indonesia is in Palestinian side. Looking forward to see Indonesian Embassy at West Bank soon.

And this is what I want to say to Israeli politician and soldiers....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Indos said:


> For Indonesian member here, to make it clear, my avatar is not my kid, I am still single......  She is a Palestinian who died because of Israeli aggression. I put her at mine to respect her and say to the whole world that Indonesia is in Palestinian side. Looking forward to see Indonesian Embassy at West Bank soon.
> 
> And this is what I want to say to Israeli politician and soldiers....



she looks like a cousin of mine... rest in peace little child..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Indos said:


> For Indonesian member here, to make it clear, my avatar is not my kid, I am still single......  She is a Palestinian who died because of Israeli aggression. I put her at mine to respect her and say to the whole world that Indonesia is in Palestinian side. Looking forward to see Indonesian Embassy at West Bank soon.
> 
> And this is what I want to say to Israeli politician and soldiers....



cute kid....... , i thought she was your grandson...... pardon...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## astara

Zarvan said:


> Mr you want to stop them as goverment to implement Islam or you will soon seen them on your streets



anyone showing *open* support to ISIS in Indonesia should go to jail
anyone *openly *recruit let alone forced Indonesian to join ISIS should go to jail

this is clear cut case, we will not tolerate these vermin in our country


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indos said:


> And this is what I want to say to Israeli politician and soldiers....


About Palestine, this is what i want to say to Israeli politician, Hamas leaders especially Khaled Mishaal who cowardly lived in luxury hotel in Qatar, US government, Fatah, Qatar, Jordanian & Turkish leader who use Palestine issue for their political stunts


----------



## Nike

*Lockheed Martin Announces Indonesian Radar Industry Initiative*

2014-08-06 05:30

_-- GLOBAL SUPPLIER identifies local partners to assist Indonesian Air Force in radar modernization_

JAKARTA, Indonesia, August 6, 2014 /PRNewswire/ -- Lockheed Martin (NYSE: LMT) has launched an Indonesian radar industry initiative as part of its efforts to support the country's plans to modernize and extend its air SURVEILLANCE coverage.

This initiative includes technology transfers to aid in the development of a new Indonesian radar industry, as well as partnerships with local universities to cultivate the workforce necessary to support it.Enhancing Indonesia's ability to make critical radar components will reduce the nation's reliance on foreign suppliers, while providing employment opportunities for its citizens.

"Lockheed Martin is committed to supporting Indonesia and its defense industry revitalization plans," said Robert Laing, National Executive, Lockheed Martin, Indonesia. "Our goal is to create a new technology sector and associated jobs to ensure a sustainable industry in Indonesia."

Lockheed Martin has worked with the Bandung INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY (ITB) to produce an engineering curriculum focused on radar technologies. Similar programs, along with ongoing technical seminars and education opportunities, are training future leaders in the development of this technology. The Corporation also has established an Indonesia-based manufacturing capability with local companies, which have begun producing radar components.

Lockheed Martin is competing for Indonesia's Ground Control Intercept (GCI) radar program. Should the company be selected for this opportunity, it would provide significant new employment possibilities for its local INDUSTRY PARTNERS, estimated at up to 2 million labor hours over the lifetime of these radars. These Indonesian partners would be capable of producing nearly $100M (USD) of radar components per year.

Lockheed Martin's extensive air surveillance radar experience can HELP INDONESIA ensure a SAFE AND SECURE airspace for both civilian air traffic and national sovereignty for many years to come. Lockheed Martin has produced and currently maintains MORE than 200 air surveillance radars in 30 countries. Operational around the world 24 hours a day, these radars work completely unmanned and many have performed for decades in extremely harsh, remote environments. None of these radars has ever been taken out of service, and many systems continue to operate well beyond their original 20-year service lives. This longevity is a result of Lockheed Martin's continuous investment in state-of-the-art technology and its commitment to customer missions.

Headquartered in Bethesda, Maryland, Lockheed Martin is a global security and aerospace company that employs approximately 113,000 people worldwide and is principally engaged in the RESEARCH, design, development, manufacture, integration and sustainment of advanced technology systems, products and services. The Corporation's net sales for 2013 were $45.4 billion.

Lockheed Martin Announces Indonesian Radar Industry Initiative-PR Newswire Asia-Newswire

Oh yeach wait, i am forgot to mention this. The first shipment of Indonesian Astros has come in Tanjung Priok, Jakarta today. Pics will follow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to ahonk, progress of Indonesian Navy oiler and refinery ship 


















(CREDIT: PT. DKB)








(Credit: IB A)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia on Bid PN’s first ASW helicopters*

by Editor 5/08/2014 | 3:00 Posted in Nation

Philippine News Agency – There is a strong possibility that the AgustaWestland AW-159 “Wildcat” will be selected as the Philippine Navy’s (PN’s) first anti-submarine warfare (ASW) helicopter.

This was revealed by a military source Tuesday.

The former made this statement after noting that the AW-159 complies satisfactorily with all the requirements set by the Department of National Defense.

The AW-159 (previously called the Future Lynx and Lynx Wildcat) is an improved version of the Westland Super Lynx military helicopter.

The AW-159 will serve in the battlefield utility, search and rescue and anti-surface warfare roles.

The helicopter has been ordered for the Royal Navy and British Army.

It is to enter service with the British Army in 2014 and with the Royal Navy in 2015.

It has a crew of two, has a maximum speed of 291 km/h (181 mph), range of 777 km (483 miles), ferry range of 963 km (598 miles) and an endurance of one and a-half hours (fours hours and 30 minutes if fitted with auxiliary fuel)

The AW-159 is fitted with forward firing CRV7 rockets and machine guns, pintel mounted machine gun, Sea Skua missiles and Sting-Ray torpedoes and depth charges.

The ASW helicopter project is worth P5.4 billion.

Some of its specifications include: Endurance of at least two hours in ASW configuration, Range of 240 nautical miles in full ASW configuration, Must provide individual crew stations for pilots and operational crew to safely operate necessary sensor/equipment during ASW and ASUW (anti-surface warfare) operations.

Shall be fitted with an automatic/main rotor blade fold system (if four bladed) and/or tail pylon fold system if longer than the ship’s helicopter hangar, Identification Friend or Foe (IFF)/Selective Identification Feature (SIF), Portable downlink receiver, at least one unit brand-new unit per helicopter, must be ready to be installed in any surface ship or ground station specified by Philippine Navy (PN), and must be interoperable with the installed data link system of the ASW helicopter.

Money for the two ASW helicopters will be sourced from Armed Forces of the Philippines Modernization Trust Fund.

Acquisition of the two ASW helicopters is under the Medium Term Development Capability Plan for 2013 to 2017.

The contract includes munition, mission essential equipment, and integrated logistic support.

Three companies have expressed interest in the project and these are *PT Dirgantara Indonesia*, Airbus Helicopters and AgustaWestland.

Bid submission and opening took place last July 15.

Winning bidders must be able to deliver the aircraft within 730 calendar days.

This is part of the country’s Medium Term Defense Acquisition List for the next four years.

The ASW choppers will be assigned to the BRP Gregorio Del Pilar (PF-15) and BRP Ramon Alcaraz (PF-16).

The acquisition process for these ASW helicopters is expected to go on full gear once the PN completes its five AW-109 order deal from AgustaWestland by the third quarter of 2014.

AW-159 likely to be PN’s first ASW helicopters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Rheinmetall Denel Munition and PINDAD Starting their cooperation *

Created on Thursday, 07 August 2014 12:47 






One more pilot project for the revival of Indonesian defense industry has been initiated. This time PT. PINDAD seeks to establish cooperation with Rheinmetall Denel Munition (RDM) to produce Caliber Ammunition Special and Large Caliber. Cooperation MoU signing was done at the Shangri-La Hotel, Jakarta, on Thursday afternoon. The signing is done directly by the President Director of PT. PINDAD, Sudirman Said the CEO of RDM, Robert Schulze. 

RDM CEO stated, they choose PT. PINDAD because they already have production capabilities, especially small-caliber ammunition. Most importantly PINDAD has the basic skills of ammunition production. "Indeed, many machines PINDAD old, but later it will be fixed through this partnership", explains Robert Schulze to the ARC. 

In his press statement, CEO PINDAD states, the signing of this MoU the beginning of a new stage of cooperation. After signature, the task force will be set up and remedy the detailing cooperation. The target is the end of this year has been agreed what will be done, including what kind of the type munitions to be made. "Ammunition will be produced ranging from 30mm to 105mm," said Sudirman. Then the next year, we expected the joint venture is between PINDAD and RDM has been established. Within the framework of this cooperation, the RDM will establish training institutions to improve the quality of human resources of PT.Pindad. In addition to producing large-caliber ammunition, PINDAD also be the center of production and sales for the Asia Pacific region. This is certainly a good opportunity for PINDAD to increase profits.

http://arc.web.id/berita/638-pindad-dan-rheinmetall-denel-munition-rintis-kerjasama.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

just a rendering pics from Sigma class, credit @ahonk kaskus.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Guys, what do you think about these? What kind of signal he's try to send?

*Obama ke Papua, DPR "Gelisah"*
Kamis, 7 Oktober 2010 | 10:52 WIB

JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com — Jika tak ada pembatalan, Presiden Amerika Serikat Barack Obama akan melawat ke Indonesia pada November mendatang. Menurut kabar yang diterima Komisi I DPR, seperti diungkapkan Ketua Komisi I Mahfudz Siddiq, salah satu agenda Obama adalah berkunjung ke Provinsi Papua.

Mahfudz Siddiq mengatakan, agenda Obama ke Papua akan menjadi salah satu materi yang dipertanyakan dalam rapat dengan Menteri Luar Negeri Marty Natalegawa, pekan depan.

Menurut Mahfudz, tak ada kepentingan Obama dengan isu Papua. "Mengapa Obama memberikan perhatian yang sangat spesifik soal Papua? Ngapain Obama bawa isu Papua? Jauh amat," ujar Mahfudz di Gedung DPR, Jakarta, Kamis (7/10/2010).

Mahfudz mengatakan, isu Papua merupakan isu domestik nasional Indonesia dan bukan isu internasional yang harus jadi bahan perhatian Obama. "Urusannya Komisi II, soal otonomi khusus dan sebagainya. Apa perlu Obama kita undang rapat dengar pendapat ke Komisi II bicara soal otonomi khusus?" ujarnya.

Oleh karena itu, kata Mahfudz, komisinya akan meminta penjelasan terperinci dari Kementerian Luar Negeri atas urgensi rencana Obama tersebut.

http://nasional.kompas.com/read/2010/10/07/10521156/Obama.ke.Papua..DPR.Gelisah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

MarveL said:


> Guys, what do you think about these? What kind of signal he's try to send?
> 
> *Obama ke Papua, DPR "Gelisah"*
> Kamis, 7 Oktober 2010 | 10:52 WIB
> 
> JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com — Jika tak ada pembatalan, Presiden Amerika Serikat Barack Obama akan melawat ke Indonesia pada November mendatang. Menurut kabar yang diterima Komisi I DPR, seperti diungkapkan Ketua Komisi I Mahfudz Siddiq, salah satu agenda Obama adalah berkunjung ke Provinsi Papua.
> 
> Mahfudz Siddiq mengatakan, agenda Obama ke Papua akan menjadi salah satu materi yang dipertanyakan dalam rapat dengan Menteri Luar Negeri Marty Natalegawa, pekan depan.
> 
> Menurut Mahfudz, tak ada kepentingan Obama dengan isu Papua. "Mengapa Obama memberikan perhatian yang sangat spesifik soal Papua? Ngapain Obama bawa isu Papua? Jauh amat," ujar Mahfudz di Gedung DPR, Jakarta, Kamis (7/10/2010).
> 
> Mahfudz mengatakan, isu Papua merupakan isu domestik nasional Indonesia dan bukan isu internasional yang harus jadi bahan perhatian Obama. "Urusannya Komisi II, soal otonomi khusus dan sebagainya. Apa perlu Obama kita undang rapat dengar pendapat ke Komisi II bicara soal otonomi khusus?" ujarnya.
> 
> Oleh karena itu, kata Mahfudz, komisinya akan meminta penjelasan terperinci dari Kementerian Luar Negeri atas urgensi rencana Obama tersebut.
> 
> Obama ke Papua, DPR "Gelisah" - Kompas.com



mau ikut acara adat bakar babi mungkin, btw i don't think we have much problems about his visit. In contrary it will show his or US commitment about Papua as part of Indonesia as Unitary state. It will coming in their media as, *"US President to visit Papua, Indonesia." *


----------



## Gaber

madokafc said:


> mau ikut acara adat bakar babi mungkin, btw i don't think we have much problems about his visit. In contrary it will show his or US commitment about Papua as part of Indonesia as Unitary state. It will coming in their media as, *"US President to visit Papua, Indonesia." *


I couldn't imagine if Obama wearing Koteka....


----------



## NarThoD

madokafc said:


> mau ikut acara adat bakar babi mungkin, btw i don't think we have much problems about his visit. In contrary it will show his or US commitment about Papua as part of Indonesia as Unitary state. It will coming in their media as, *"US President to visit Papua, Indonesia." *


maybe our goverment concern about Obama visit because OPM. OPM says they will make some rush on incoming presidential election. 

lol sorry for bad grammar


----------



## Nike

NarThoD said:


> maybe our goverment concern about Obama visit because OPM. OPM says they will make some rush on incoming presidential election.
> 
> lol sorry for bad grammar



don't worry too much about that scums.

*Build Factory in Malang, PINDAD so Confident to Become the Largest Ammunition Manufacturers in ASEAN*

Today 19:38 
PINDAD PT (Persero) to build a factory ammunition in Malang (East Java) with Rheinmetall Denel Munition holding (RDM), a company from South Africa. It will boost the business sector in the division PINDAD ammunition. 

Director PINDAD Sudirman Said said, with the construction of this plant will have access to the company's entry into the market of ammunition on an international scale starting from Southeast Asia, so PINDAD could boost the company's business in ammunition production sector. 

"In PINDAD there are two lines of industry. Firstly weaponry and combat equipment., Both industrial ammunition. Till now the ammunition division has accounted for more than 50% to our profit. So did most of the ammunition," Sudirman said after the signing in Shangrilla , Jakarta, Thursday (08/07/2014). 

Until late 2013, PINDAD recorded a profit of Rp 97 billion. This means that during this period, ammunition business has donated more than USD 49 billion of the total profits of the company. 

"It's not a big number, but it is important that trend. We see this trend increase. In this three-year average of 24% growth per year, that's what we want to improve. We expect this cooperation, the increase will be more aggressive for company, "he stated. 

Sudirman optimistic that this strategic move to boost the company's overall performance. Because according to him in Southeast Asia has not been a lot of ammunition industry. This plant will be the largest in Southeast Asia. 

"Not many countries in Southeast Asia that can produce ammunition as we (PINDAD). Cooperation will make this ammunition production facility as the Most serious in Southeast Asia," he stated. 

Associated with the munitions factory to be built with RDM, he mentions the construction area will be equipped with blasting trials. 

"We have been building, already so its location in Malang. Besides the building, there is also an open area. Area a total of 168 acres. Blasting There is a trial. Unfortunate distance of 20 km. Much of the settlement that is suitable for the industrial development of the explosion," said Sudirman . 

Investments that have been disbursed for the building is approximately USD 20 billion. "It's not a significant figure, because the building just was not anything. We still have to bring in machinery, equipment and others," he continued. 

In addition, the RDM PINDAD and agreed to build a college or training institution in order to improve the quality of human resources. 

"To operate this building of course we need experts. Existing in our Malang 1,000 experts., But if we want to enter the next level because we want to reach the Asian market, means we need more experts. We do not know how, but all we are prepared, "he said. 

Added Sudirman, from this collaboration will also set up a joint venture or a joint venture (JV) which will be the company implementing the development plan of this ammunition industries. 

Sudirman said that, as a first step it was with the realization of the plan will RDM talks routine to determine the details of the business development strategy or plan details. 

"We expect to end this year has been no detail of his plan. So in 3-4 months we expect already obtained planning basically like," said Sudirman. 

After a detailed plan is obtained, further Sudirman, it will be directly addressed the technical planning, including the division of the investment portion on each side of this joint venture. 

"What I want, the skills we've got a lot of experts, depending on the investment of our ability, but if we can also put money (financial investment). So we are not just a local partner who only care licensing., But true partner, is really as partner who developed the industry, "said Sudirman.

Bangun Pabrik di Malang, Pindad Pede Jadi Produsen Amunisi Terbesar di ASEAN

*Specifications Made Weapons Ammunition Plant PINDAD in Malang *

*Today 19:39 *
PINDAD PT (Persero) will build a munitions plant with South African arms company Rheinmetall Denel Munition (RDM). The plant will produce large ammunition that is 60mm up to 155mm. 

"Our associates had a very long experience in the field of ammunition so maybe a lot of things that can be done., But first we will develop to a large size ammunition," said Director PINDAD, Sudirman Said in Shangrilla, Jakarta, Thursday (07/08/2014 ). 

For Southeast Asia, the fulfillment of this size half Ammunition is supplied from countries outside the region. RDM is one of the suppliers of the size of the ammunition. 

Sudirman said, RDM as its got a lot of experience of producing and supplying ammunition to Southeast Asia. During this time, all ammunition manufactured in South Africa and exported to Southeast Asia. 

With the construction of the factory located in Malang, East Java, is expected to process the distribution and supply of ammunition to the Southeast Asian region will become smoother. 

"The most important part of explosive goods (explosives) was right there in transportation. If you can wake up in Indonesia, then there will be efficient in terms of transportation so much easier to reach markets of Malaysia, Singapore and other Southeast Asian countries," he said. 

In the same occasion, the Chief Executive Offixer RDM Nobert Shulze revealed, in the ammunition industry, access a very important role. 

"It could build a munitions industry in Indonesia is a strategy that has been prepared 1 year ago not only to produce ammunition in Southeast Asia., But also create new possibilities for the building industry with the same quality ammunition that we have developed throughout the world," said Nobert . 

PINDAD ammunition that will be produced and the RDM-caliber 155 mm and has a specification that is very supportive of long range battle. Weighs 47 kg, has a pointy shaped ammunition firepower of up to 39 Km. 

Physical giant ammunition is divided into two. The first part is the tube containing gunpowder. The second part is the fuse (fuse) which is located at the sharp corner. 

Typically, this ammunition is used as a weapon on the completeness of combat vehicles such as the Leopard. This type of ammunition is also commonly used as cannon fodder Cesar helpless shoot 39 KM 155 are normally transported by large vehicles such as trucks. 

South African based company that has a product portfolio that is very diverse and ammunition has experienced in more than 84 countries around the world. 

The company produced munitions portfolio is: 

1 Artillery ammunition (105mm and 155mm) 
2 Mortar ammunition (60,81mm and 120mm) 
3 Bomb aircraft 
4. ammunition for naval combat vehicles 
5. Ammunition 40mm caliber infantry weapons 
6 As well as a variety of ammunition and other components.

Ini Spesifikasi Amunisi Senjata Buatan Pindad di Pabrik Malang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*First batch of one battery of Astros II, munition and simulator arrived in Jakarta *








TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Darat menerima alat utama sistem persenjataan baru berupa multiple launcher rocket system atau senjata peluncur roket bernama Astros II. Senjata baru untuk Divisi Artileri Medan tersebut didatangkan dari pabrik Avibras Indústria Aeroespacial, Brasil.

"MLRS Astros II telah tiba di Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok kemarin (6 Agustus 2014), sekitar pukul 10.00 WIB," kata Kepala Dinas Penerangan TNI AD Brigjen TNI Andika Perkasa lewat pesan pendek kepada Tempo, Kamis, 7 Agustus 2014. (Baca: TNI AD Pamerkan Meriam Kaliber Terbesar)

Menurut Andika, Astros II yang tiba kemarin terdiri atas tiga paket, yakni satu baterai peluncur roket, amunisi roket, dan simulator peluncur roket. Ketiga paket tersebut akan segera didistribusikan ke beberapa markas TNI Angkatan Darat sesuai dengan kebutuhan. (Baca: Panglima TNI Tabrak Tameng Prajurit)

Satu baterai peluncur roket, kata dia, akan digunakan untuk Batalyon Artileri Medan 1/Malang, amunisi roket bagi Batalyon Artileri Medan 10/Bogor, dan simulator dikirim ke Pusat Pendidikan Artileri Medan.

Andika mengatakan Astros II tiba di Indonesia lebih cepat daripada rencana semula.TNI AD, kata dia, senang karena Astros bisa dipamerkan dalam perayaan Hari Ulang Tahun ke-69 TNI yang rencananya akan digelar di Markas Komando Armada Laut Timur, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, 5 Oktober mendatang.

Astros II, Andika melanjutkan, merupakan alat utama sistem persenjataan berupa peluncur roket yang memilki mobilitas dan fleksibilitas tinggi. Musababnya, Astros II berbentuk kendaraan tempur sebesar truk yang pada bagian belakangnya menggendong peluncur roket. Rudal Astros bisa ditembakkan dari mana saja.

Kerja sama pembelian Astros II antara pemerintah Indonesia dan Brasil sudah terjalin sejak 2012. Dalam kerja sama tersebut, Kementerian Pertahanan sebagai perwakilan pemerintah meminta perjanjian alih teknologi. Perjanjian tersebut, menurut Andika, meliputi pengadaan simulator Astros II MKS, Ammunition Mobile Acclimated Depot (AV-DMMC), revalidasi roket, dan dukungan teknis pembangunan fasilitas perawatan MLRS Astros.

Sebelumnya, pada April lalu, TNI Angkatan Darat menerima senjata baru berupa 18 pucuk meriam Hyundai howitzer tarik 155 milimeter/L52 Kh-179 dari Korea Selatan. Kaliber 155 mm pada meriam ini adalah kaliber terbesar yang dimiliki TNI AD untuk meriam jenis tarik. Daya tembak meriam ini mampu mencapai jarak 30 kilometer.

Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Darat saat itu, Jenderal Budiman, mengatakan pembelian satu unit meriam ini menghabiskan dana sekitar US$ 980 ribu pada saat kurs rupiah 9.000 per dolar Amerika Serikat


TNI AD Terima Peluncur Roket Baru dari Brasil | -nasional- | Tempo.co

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Just adding the pics, credit to Zr0 at Kaskus, in which credited himself toward ridwan prastowo @jmp

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*Six more F-16 Block 52ID will arrive on October 1, for a total of 24 units by the end of 2015*





Penambahan alutsista untuk melengkapi pengamanan udara di Tanah Air terus dilakukan TNI AU. Salah satu yang didatangkan dalam waktu dekat yakni pesawat tempur F-16 buatan Amerika.

"Pada 1 Oktober (2014) nanti akan datang 6 unit (F16)," kata Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Ida Bagus Putu Dunia, di sela-sela acara peringatan Hari Bakti ke 67 TNI AU di Akademi Angkatan Udara (AAU), Yogyakarta, Kamis (7/8/2014).

Pesawat tersebut nantinya akan ditempatkan di Skuadron 16 yang ada di Pangkalan Udara (Lanud) Roesmin Nurjadin, Pekanbaru. Kawasan ini nantinya akan dijadikan kekuatan pengamanan udara di wilayah barat.

IB Putu Dunia menuturkan, pengadaan alat utama sistem persenjataan (Alutsista) masih tetap mengikuti koridor berupa renstra (rencana strategis) minimum essential force lima tahunan.

"Alutsista kita melanjutkan program renstra kita, yang datang terbaru adalah F16 yakni 6 unit tadi. Tapi ini masih tahap awal saja. Nanti pada tahun 2015 diharapkan sudah lengkap 24 unit," kata IB Putu Dunia.

Dia menargetkan, pada 2014 pencapaian untuk alutsista sudah bisa mencapai sepertiga dari keseluruhan. "Pesawat tempur masih terus kita lengkapi sesuai dengan renstra. Pada akhir 2014 pencapaian kita sudah sampai 38 persen, sesuai rencana nantinya akan berakhir pada 2024," jelasnya.

detikNews : KSAU: 6 Pesawat Tempur F16 Tiba di Indonesia 1 Oktober 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

*Densus-88 (Police Anti Terror Unit) in Real Action*




























Just now, this troops has been able to break ISIS network in Indonesia and capture 5 weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> *Densus-88 (Police Anti Terror Unit) in Real Action*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just now, this troops has been able to break ISIS network in Indonesia and capture 5 weapons



That's why in other thread i has been said we need a lot of body bags, after all this Police group has been notoriously been known as "Death Squads" rather than an ordinary Civil enforcer.


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> That's why in other thread i has been said we need a lot of body bags, after all this Police group has been notoriously been known as "Death Squads" rather than an ordinary Civil enforcer.



They are also targeted, there is "hate" thing happening between the predator and the prey, our judiciary system is also not really protected and afraid to impose hard punishment. But I believe the best remedy for this is to work with the terrorist mind by bringing good priest to their leaders at prison, hoping to cure their ideology from the top into the bottom.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> They are also targeted, there is "hate" thing happening between the predator and the prey, our judiciary system is also not really protected and afraid to impose hard punishment. But I believe the best remedy for this is to work with the terrorist mind by bringing good priest to their leaders at prison, hoping to cure their ideology from the top into the bottom.



Doesn't work in Ba'asyr case, he and his follower has already too corrupted with their own ideal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

update on 8th- August. lg nongkrong di MALAGA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Just a lil jokes

A conversations between wife and husband in peaceful morning 

Wife: Darling, why your face is looking so serious, what you've been reading right now?
Husband: oh Honey, i am examining our marriage certificate, err is just weird to me?
Wife: weird? how? 
Husband: I've made a comparison between this license for driving, vehicle ownership documents, and my identity card with our marriage certificate, and i've found all of my documents has an expiry date, but not with this marriage certificate. That's just weird
Wife: Honey, i've a question to you .... 
Husband: Surely, what it is darling?
Wife: What if i hasten your expiry date in this world instead?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Pindad and Rheinmetall-Denel sign ammunition deal*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
07 August 2014


Indonesian company PT Pindad and Rheinmetall Denel Munition (RDM) from South Africa - a joint venture between Germany's Rheinmetall Waffe Munition and South Africa's Denel - have signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) to manufacture ammunition for the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) and other export customers.

Under the MoU, which was signed in Jakarta on 7 August, the two companies intend to form a joint venture in 2015 to oversee the building of a new 168-hectare factory in Malang, East Java, to produce ammunition across a range of calibre, from 30 mm to 105 mm.

The joint venture will be geared initially towards meeting TNI requirements but will also explore opportunities to sell ammunition to armed forces across Asia Pacific.

Pindad and Rheinmetall-Denel sign ammunition deal - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

credit to Jhatiex @kaskus.co.id





credit to bayi ngesielin dan mailanakemak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*RIMPAC 2014
*






KRI Banjarmasin with Bofors 40mm and Bolkow chopper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*RIMPAC 2014*

*Unloaded LVT-7*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MarveL

*SBY praises Jokowi’s transition strategy *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Sat, August 09 2014, 10:16 AM

President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono has expressed his support for the establishment of a transition team by Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, confirming that the president-elect will immediately be preoccupied with high-profile meetings at an international forum soon after being sworn in on Oct. 20.

Drawing on his own experience, Yudhoyono said that Jokowi would soon face a range of duties and challenges upon his inauguration.

“*In October, our new president will be sworn in*. A month later, he will start participating at global events. In this context, the president-elect needs good preparation,” the outgoing President said in a statement posted on his YouTube channel on Friday.

Yudhoyono added, however, that he and the members of his Cabinet would for the time being hold off on working with Jokowi’s transition team, given that the Constitutional Court had yet to declare Jokowi as the official winner of the presidential election.

Yudhoyono said it would be “unethical” for him and his ministers to join Jokowi’s transition efforts at a time when the court was still hearing the challenge to the election’s result, filed by defeated candidate Prabowo Subianto of the Gerindra Party.

The President said that Jokowi, however, had every right to establish the transition team.

“We assume that Pak Jokowi will be elected president and that the Constitutional Court will declare Pak Jokowi as the country’s elected president. Therefore, I believe the [formation of the transition team] is not an issue,” he said.

One of transition team’s deputies, Anies Baswedan, praised Yudhoyono for his support.

“The idea of forming the transition office reflects Pak Jokowi’s ability to take responsibility for forming a government of the people,” Anies said on Friday.

Another transition team deputy, Hasto Kristiyanto, said the team had formed a task force to devise Jokowi’s vision and strategy on diplomacy and international cooperation.

On Friday, the transition team invited supporters and volunteers of the Jokowi-Jusuf Kalla presidential ticket to meet with the president-elect.

“Aside from having a post-Idul Fitri celebration during the meeting, we asked for their input,” Hasto said.

On Monday, Jokowi introduced the members of his transition team, the first in the country’s history.

The team, led by former president director of PT Astra International and trade minister Rini Mariani Soemarno, has faced some criticism.

Prabowo’s camp said the formation of the team was an insult given the ongoing legal battle over the election result at the Constitutional Court.

The team has also been criticized by some of Jokowi’s coalition partners, arguing that they were excluded from the process.

Hasto, who is also Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle (PDI-P) deputy secretary-general, shrugged off the criticism, however.

“The transition team is only preparing a basic foundation for the programs that the next government will prioritize. These will be implemented after the Constitutional Court hands down its verdict,” he said.

Four days into its work and the team has formed a number of working groups to tackle a range of issues, such as the state budget; the Indonesia Sehat (Healthy Indonesia) program; improving the welfare of Indonesian fishermen and farmers; bureaucratic reform; public housing; energy, and public
transportation.

SBY praises Jokowi’s transition strategy | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gennaro

KRI Banda Aceh-593 during the Photo Ex of RIMPAC 2014 
Credit: dvidshub

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

galak bener....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*3D view of the Indonesian Navy's Sigma PKR 10514.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

@MarveL


----------



## Zero_wing

Gennaro said:


> KRI Banda Aceh-593 during the Photo Ex of RIMPAC 2014
> Credit: dvidshub
> 
> View attachment 42745



We have the same ship soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gennaro

MarveL said:


> *3D view of the Indonesian Navy's Sigma PKR 10514.*



I was wondering, are we going to get more Sigma 10514s? I know we already ordered 2 but is there more going to be acquired? Because I don't think 2 is enough, and other than just Sigma 10514 is there any plan to acquire other frigate? I think we need somekind of frigate with more advance AAW capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Gennaro said:


> I was wondering, are we going to get more Sigma 10514s? I know we already ordered 2 but is there more going to be acquired? Because I don't think 2 is enough, and other than just Sigma 10514 is there any plan to acquire other frigate? I think we need somekind of frigate with more advance AAW capability.



Of course there will be more. The joint venture is a learning project. If it's working as planned then we have the capability to build on our own. In the future we can design and build as many as we need.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Nike

credit to bimo47

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian terrorist suspect has been secure by Densus 88 in Jatiasih yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Jhon Lee and Usman Harun has reached Portland today


----------



## Nike

uppss i don't think it's decent pictures after all, sorry guys


----------



## Indos

PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) berencana mengembangkan kapal induk versi militer. Kapal ini nantinya mampu didarati hingga 8 unit helikopter. Kapal induk versi Indonesia ini, merupakan pengembangan dari kapal tipe Double Skin Bulk Carrier, Star-50 dengan berat 50.000 ton bobot mati (DWT).

"Star 50 dirancang untuk kapal induk. Kita siapkan rancangan. Dirancang untuk 8 helikopter. Belum termasuk yang disimpan di hanggar," ucap Petugas Penjaga Stand PAL Utario EP di acara Kongres Diaspora, JCC Senayan Jakarta, Selasa (20/8/2013).

Kapal ini nantinya diproduksi berdasarkan permintaan pemerintah Indonesia. Induk dari kapal ini yakni varian STAR 50 merupakan kapal angkut curah yang hanya dijual untuk pasar internasional. Kapal Induk yang nantinya dibuat dan dirancang di Surabaya, Jawa Timur, namun tidak dikonsep untuk didarati jet tempur.

"Kalau jet tempur kapalnya susah manuver di Indonesia karena laut kita nggak dalam," jelasnya. Kapal Induk buatan Indonesia ini nantinya akan menjadi kapal angkut helikopter atau helicopter carrier. Untuk versi pendahalunya STAR-50 telah diproduksi sejak tahun 2005 untuk angkutan curah.

Indonesia Bangun Kapal Induk Untuk Helikopter Militer | Info Dunia Militer

Gambar yg paling atas bener enggak ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) berencana mengembangkan kapal induk versi militer. Kapal ini nantinya mampu didarati hingga 8 unit helikopter. Kapal induk versi Indonesia ini, merupakan pengembangan dari kapal tipe Double Skin Bulk Carrier, Star-50 dengan berat 50.000 ton bobot mati (DWT).
> 
> "Star 50 dirancang untuk kapal induk. Kita siapkan rancangan. Dirancang untuk 8 helikopter. Belum termasuk yang disimpan di hanggar," ucap Petugas Penjaga Stand PAL Utario EP di acara Kongres Diaspora, JCC Senayan Jakarta, Selasa (20/8/2013).
> 
> Kapal ini nantinya diproduksi berdasarkan permintaan pemerintah Indonesia. Induk dari kapal ini yakni varian STAR 50 merupakan kapal angkut curah yang hanya dijual untuk pasar internasional. Kapal Induk yang nantinya dibuat dan dirancang di Surabaya, Jawa Timur, namun tidak dikonsep untuk didarati jet tempur.
> 
> "Kalau jet tempur kapalnya susah manuver di Indonesia karena laut kita nggak dalam," jelasnya. Kapal Induk buatan Indonesia ini nantinya akan menjadi kapal angkut helikopter atau helicopter carrier. Untuk versi pendahalunya STAR-50 telah diproduksi sejak tahun 2005 untuk angkutan curah.
> 
> Indonesia Bangun Kapal Induk Untuk Helikopter Militer | Info Dunia Militer
> 
> Gambar yg paling atas bener enggak ?


How many these ships you are going to get ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> How many these ships you are going to get ?



Only an offer from PT PAL Indonesia, the government hasnt yet ordered it....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> Only an offer from PT PAL Indonesia, the government hasnt yet ordered it....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Newest latitude for Nakhoda Ragam Class:

1. KRI Bung Tomo di malaga, Spain.





2. KRI John Lie in Portland UK





3. KRI Usman Harun in Portland UK









gettin ready for october parade....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

MarveL said:


>


hope our army will continue to add more MBTs to replace our old AMX13. maybe some eastern tanks such as T-90 or PT-91 (lol) 

well yeah if our next president agree to increase military spending up to 2%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

NarThoD said:


> hope our army will continue to add more MBTs to replace our old AMX13. maybe some eastern tanks such as T-90 or PT-91 (lol)
> 
> well yeah if our next president agree to increase military spending up to 2%


You need to increase budget


----------



## NarThoD

Zarvan said:


> You need to increase budget


our armed forces budget is 0.8% of GDP, 80 trillion rupiah or 8 billion dollar

our elected president Jokowi says he will increase military budged up to 2%, so it will be 150 trillion rupiah or 14-15 billion dollars.

BUT! only occur if our economic growth 7% or more. no worry since our budget are increasing every year.


----------



## NarThoD

random pics

Cambodian Spec-Ops 911 Para Commando







Indonesian Army _Komando Pasukan Khusus _(Special Forces Command)





Their carmouflage is _Darah Mengalir _(Running Blood) pattern.

i have some little info from my retired ex-Kopassus Captain grandpa, he says the Cambodians are asking us to train their armed forces since 80's, and since then, their armed forces are using the same gear as us, rifles, carmouflages, even their want to use same Kopassus Logo on their newly-founded 911 para commandos  aand of course we wont let it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

in TNI AL some of our high officers got high, they had forwarding an inquiry about ex-Ticonderoga class  And today US congress official come to Jakarta in especially to discussing defense cooperation matter.


LOL, even they can't get a sufficient budget to operate all of our Naval assets sufficiently and now they are trying to made a new jokes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

NarThoD said:


> our armed forces budget is 0.8% of GDP, 80 trillion rupiah or 8 billion dollar
> 
> our elected president Jokowi says he will increase military budged up to 2%, so it will be 150 trillion rupiah or 14-15 billion dollars.
> 
> BUT! only occur if our economic growth 7% or more. no worry since our budget are increasing every year.


You have more budget than us and still you have hardly 50 proper fighter jets and also are short off submarines Man and you don't have a nuclear program @Indos @madokafc and Army is around 300000


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> You have more budget than us and still you have hardly 50 proper fighter jets and also are short off submarines Man and you don't have a nuclear program @Indos @madokafc and Army is around 300000



our naval and transportation/logistic fleets assets is much larger than anyone in the region and that's quite a burden

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

kacau dah .. itu gawang kebobolan 3x

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

MarveL said:


> kacau dah .. itu gawang kebobolan 3x


gawang apaan om


----------



## Indos

MarveL said:


> kacau dah .. itu gawang kebobolan 3x



U-19 yah...? Nonton di saluran mana sih ?


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> You have more budget than us and still you have hardly 50 proper fighter jets and also are short off submarines Man and you don't have a nuclear program @Indos @madokafc and Army is around 300000



In the end of 2015, based on plan, there will be 34 F-16 and 16 Su 27/30, 16 TA-50, around 23 hawk 209, 16 SuperTucano, quite good for the mean time. I am more focused on developing our own defense industry and not letting our money spent to grow other country defense industry. Our infrastructure is not really developed like China and we need much money within 3 years period to build oil refinery.

Yes, if we can cut oil subsidy into zero, much money can be taken in a much more short time. There are still enough room for us to have much money in our budget if our leader dares to take a brave decision. InshaALLAH.


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> In the end of 2015, based on plan, there will be 34 F-16 and 16 Su 27/30, 16 TA-50, around 23 hawk 209, 16 SuperTucano, quite good for the mean time. I am more focused on developing our own defense industry and not letting our money spent to grow other country defense industry. Our infrastructure is not really developed like China and we need much money within 3 years period to build oil refinery.
> 
> Yes, if we can cut oil subsidy into zero, much money can be taken in a much more short time. There are still enough room for us to have much money in our budget if our leader dares to take a brave decision. InshaALLAH.


Other than F-16 and SU 30 and 27 all other are basically trainers and this developing own industry is good idea but first you need to increase number off Fighter Jets to more than 250 off 4.5 Generation at least


----------



## MarveL

Indos said:


> U-19 yah...? Nonton di saluran mana sih ?



Mivo - Live to share

brunei juga banyak yang bisa streaming

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

MarveL said:


> kacau dah .. itu gawang kebobolan 3x



terlenaa.. tur nusantara kemaren ga pernah kalah.



MarveL said:


> Indos said:
> 
> 
> 
> U-19 yah...? Nonton di saluran mana sih ?
> 
> 
> 
> Mivo - Live to share
> 
> brunei juga banyak yang bisa streaming
Click to expand...


klo lokal ya di escetepe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Indonesian terrorist suspect has been secure by Densus 88 in Jatiasih yesterday


Its an old picture use by antaranews, i have this since last year.


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*USD 200 million * patrol way will be build in kalimantan's border.

*TNI To Build 1034KM Patrol Way In Between MALAYSIAN-KALIMANTAN Border *
Selasa, 12 Agustus 2014 | 04:11 WIB






BALIKPAPAN, KOMPAS.com – TNI ajukan rencana pembangunan jalan patroli di sepanjang titik-titik patok di perbatasan Kalimantan Timur dan Kalimatan Utara dengan Negara Malaysia. Rencananya jalan ini membentang sepanjang 1.034 kilometer dari Long Apari di Kutai Barat di Kalimantan Timur hingga Sei Ular di Nunukan, Kalimantan Utara.

Pembangunan jalan patroli diperkirakan memerlukan dana sedikitnya Rp 2 triliun. Pangdam VI Mulawarman Mayjen TNI Dicky Wainal Usman mengatakan TNI sedang mengajukan anggaran itu ke pemerintah.

“Rencana sudah matang. Sekarang kami sedang memohon ke pemerintah pusat untuk membuat jalan patroli, tapi belum ada anggarannya,” kata Dicky usai menutup kegiatan Karya Bakti TNI Kodam VI Mulawarman TA 2014, Senin (11/8/2014).

Dicky mengatakan, jalan patroli tersebut direncanakan memiliki lebar 12 meter dan berjarak 50 meter dari patok batas negara Indonesia-Malaysia. TNI merancang jalan bisa dilintasi kendaraan pengangkut logistik dan kendaraan aksi cepat. Mereka juga akan menempatkan pos-pos penjagaan beserta prajurit-prajuritnya di situ.

Tak hanya jalan

Menurut Dicky, TNI juga akan memasang pemantau di sepanjang jalan patroli yang direncanakan itu. Alat pemantau ini berteknologi laser yang mampu memantau keluar-masuknya orang atau kendaraan.

"Jadi dari pos ke pos tidak lagi pakai helikopter. Kami pakai helikopter secara terbatas saja. Dengan jalan menyambung terus dengan hutannya, maka pengamanan lebih mudah. Kendaraan bisa lebih lancar dan pasukan yang tinggal di pinggir hutan akan lebih cepat (pergerakannya),” papar Dicky.

Perbatasan Malaysia-Indonesia membentang sepanjang 2.019 km dari Tanjung Batu di Kalimantan sebelah Barat Laut, melewati dataran tinggi pedalaman Kalimantan, hingga ke Teluk Sebatik dan Laut Sulawesi di Timur Kalimantan.

Dengan panjang perbatasan itu, banyak persoalan yang bisa terjadi mulai dari penyelundupan narkoba, pedagang lintas perbatasan, hingga penyelundupan tenaga kerja ilegal. Jalan patroli diharapkan bisa mengurangi dampak persoalan perbatasan tersebut.

TNI Ajukan Rencana Pembangunan 1.034 Km Jalan Patroli di Perbatasan Kalimantan-Malaysia - Kompas.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Military deploys soldiers to guard Indonesia-Malaysia border*
Senin, 11 Agustus 2014 20:08 WIB |




_Central Java Governor Ganjar Pranowo (second left) with Diponegoro Military Commander Major General Sunindyo (left) talking with Army soldiers from Infantry Battalion 405 Surya Kusuma on troop departure ceremony will be on duty at the border between Indonesia and Malaysia in North Borneo, in Port of Tanjung Emas Semarang on Monday (August 11). (ANTARA/R. Rekotomo)_

Semarang, Central Java (ANTARA News) - The Diponegoro Regional Military Command of Central Java has sent 450 soldiers from 405 Surya Kusuma Infantry Battalion to the North Kalimantan-Malaysia border to guard Indonesian sovereignty.

Indonesian military has sent the soldiers in a military ship from Tanjung Emas Port of Semarang on Monday.

"The personnel will maintain peace mission in the border," the Chief of IV Diponegoro Regional Military Command, Major General Sunindyo, said here when inaugurating the deployment.

Sunindyo noted that the soldiers will guard the border for one-year period that will invite people to cherish the homeland.

Indonesian military has also brought supporting facilities along with the entourage, including sport tools, educational book, and seeds.

The soldiers, says Sunindyo, will anticipate crime actions such as drugs smuggling, illegal logging, human trafficking, and maintain the correct international boundary line.

North Kalimantan a width of 85,618 square kilometers, and at least 524,656 people live in the province.

The area has a direct border with Malaysia, such as Sabah and Serawak States.
(Uu.B019/INE/KR-BSR/B003) 

Military deploys soldiers to guard Indonesia-Malaysia border - ANTARA News


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia ready to mediate in South China Sea, says Widodo: report*

Indonesia's president-elect Joko Widodo said his country was ready to act as an intermediary to calm rising tensions over territorial disputes in the South China Sea, according to an interview published on Tuesday (Aug 12).





_TOKYO: Indonesia's president-elect Joko Widodo said his country was ready to act as an intermediary to calm rising tensions over territorial disputes in the South China Sea, according to an interview published on Tuesday (Aug 12)._

The Jakarta governor, who won a resounding electoral victory last month, told Japan's Asahi newspaper that he would work toward finding diplomatic - not military - solutions to the simmering conflicts. Beijing claims almost all of the South China Sea, putting it at odds with countries including the Philippines and Vietnam, and there have been several tense encounters in the area over recent months.

"We're hoping for diplomatic solutions and, if necessary, Indonesia stands ready to play an intermediary role," Widodo said, according to the Asahi interview, which was published in Japanese. "I refuse to accept a military solution," he added.

Indonesia does not have any disputes with China over the South China Sea, and has traditionally held a mediating role in rows over the waters. Widodo also said he would help speed up the drafting of a code of conduct between China and the 10 member states of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN).

His comments come as Beijing accused Washington of deliberately stoking tensions in the South China Sea, and rejected Washington's proposal for a freeze on provocative actions in the region.

The remarks by Foreign Minister Wang Yi came at an ASEAN Regional Forum at the weekend overshadowed by disputes in the strategically significant waters. ASEAN members have shown varying degrees of alarm to China's growing assertiveness in the region. Tensions escalated after China positioned an oil rig in an area also claimed by Vietnam, with each country accusing the other of ramming its ships.

- AFP/nd

Indonesia ready to mediate in South China Sea, says Widodo: report - Channel NewsAsia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harkness

*Skadron Udara 3 Trailer - The Dragon *by BadMotionTeam





*History of Skadron Udara 6 *(indonesian language)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Google translate work....dont blame me for the poor English.....






*DELEGATION students at the University of Indonesia (UI) to regain the overall champion in the international competition simulation session of the United Nations (UN) *

DELEGATION students at the University of Indonesia (UI) to regain the overall champion in the international competition simulation session of the United Nations (UN) "The European International Model United Nations (TEIMUN) 2014" which took place on July 20 to 28 and in The Hague, Netherlands .* For four consecutive years since 2011*, the UI student delegates it the name of the work bears the general title in 2014 TEIMUN competition.

As one of the event simulation of the UN General Assembly race most competitive in the world, demanding TEIMUN students from various parts of the world have an insight about the trial of the UN, multilateral agreements, state policy and general knowledge in the field of political and social, as well as the ability to argue and negotiate on issues of national importance.

Through fierce competition with hundreds of foreign students from more than 80 countries, 7 University of Indonesia student delegation that Adeline Tiffanie Suwana, Haryani Dannisa, Ilman Dzikri, Nadia Sekarsari, Okky Oktaviani, Patty Regina and Victoria Lorenzo won 6 awards.

The UI delegate awards:

1 Best Delegate Award at the United Nations Environmental Programme (UNEP) by Ilman Dzikri,

2 Best Delegate Award at the United Nations General Assembly (UNGA) by Nadia Sekarsari,

3 Best Delegate Award at the United Nations Human Rights Council (UNHRC) by Patty Regina,

4 Most Outstanding Delegate Award at the United Nations Security Council (UNSC) by Adeline Tiffanie Suwana and Okky Oktaviani,

5. Most Outstanding Delegate Award at the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO) by Haryani Dannisa.

The consistency of the success achieved by the delegation UI students can not be separated from the leadership of the chairman of the delegation, Okky Oktaviani, as well as solidarity between members of the delegation, the support of UI MUN Club and special training by Tanita Dhiyaan Rahmani and Cazadira Fediva Tamzil.

Regular training is to equip students with knowledge about international issues, the ability to negotiate and spoke diplomatically, so that they are ready to compete in the international arena. (B)

Delegasi Mahasiswa UI Kembali Jadi Juara Umum di Den Haag Belanda - Poskota News : Poskota News


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

In a few days we will celebrating our Independence Day!
Lets play an old song from local pop band Coklat with the song called :"Bendera" (means : Flag)
The song about our national flag the Red & White, our Blood & Bones!!
This song was dedicated to our peacekeeping forces in Lebanon (UNIFIL)


----------



## Zarvan

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> In a few days we will celebrating our Independence Day!
> Lets play an old song from local pop band Coklat with the song called :"Bendera" (means : Flag)
> The song about our national flag the Red & White, our Blood & Bones!!
> This song was dedicated to our peacekeeping forces in Lebanon (UNIFIL)


Which is your Independence date ?


----------



## Gennaro

Zarvan said:


> Which is your Independence date ?



17th of August.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> In a few days we will celebrating our Independence Day!
> Lets play an old song from local pop band Coklat with the song called :"Bendera" (means : Flag)
> The song about our national flag the Red & White, our Blood & Bones!!
> This song was dedicated to our peacekeeping forces in Lebanon (UNIFIL)



I like the Idol 2007 cover of the song more. I used to avoid this song because I don't like Kikan's style but Idol version has made me fall in love with it. 






Anyway 5 days to go. *Happy August 17th*.


----------



## Zarvan

Gennaro said:


> 17th of August.


You were colony off British


----------



## Gennaro

Zarvan said:


> You were colony off British


No, Dutch.


----------



## Nike

Independence Day fly pass preparation and Gladys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike




----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


>


How much load this T-50 can carry and which weapons


----------



## Nike

@Zarvan 

with total of 7 with x4 underwing x2 wingtip and one under fuselage; T-50 can carry holding up to 8,250 lbs (3,740 kg)


----------



## Nike

*SBY thanks McCain for US 
support to modernize RI 
military*
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Tue, August 12 2014, 6:06 PM

President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono has thanked visiting US senator John McCain for his country’s support to help modernize the Indonesian Military’s (TNI) weaponry system.

“We thank the US Congress, especially for its military cooperation, including in modernizing our military weaponry system,” Yudhoyono said as he welcomed McCain to the Presidential Palace in Jakarta on Tuesday, as quoted by_ Antara news agency_.

Yudhoyono said that Indonesia’s military weapons had not been sufficiently modernized for almost 20 years. With stronger defense cooperation, he added, it was hoped that Indonesia and the US could work more closely to help create a more stable and peaceful Asian region. Only in such conditions could Indonesia and other countries develop their economic potential, he went on.

Yudhoyono asserted that Indonesia rejected the use of military action to solve problems, and instead would continue to put forward political and diplomatic approaches to create stability in the region.

In 1991, the US Congress banned Indonesia from buying US weapons to upgrade its military weapons system, following allegations of gross human rights violations in Santa Cruz, East Timor.

All weaponry systems must be rejuvenated regularly.

After more than 20 years, the US agreed to sell its military weapons — both new and used — to Indonesia, including three of the 24 units of F-16 Fighting Falcon Block 521Ds once used by the US National Air Force Reserves.

In a recent development, the Indonesian Army said it planned to buy eight units of AH-64D Apache fighting helicopters from their manufacturer, the Boeing Company.

If the plan is realized, the Army will operate two types of fighting helicopter at once, namely Mil Mi-35Ps from Russia and AH-64D Apaches from the US. (put/ebf)

SBY thanks McCain for US support to modernize RI military | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

*SBY, US Senators Touch Base on ISIS, Defense Cooperation*
By Ezra Sihite & Markus Junianto Sihaloho on 09:27 pm Aug 12, 2014






President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono shares a light moment with US Senator John McCain at the State Palace on Aug. 12, 2014. (Rumgapres Photo/Abror Rizki)

*Jakarta*. US Senator John McCain described the radical Islamic State of Iraq and Syria movement as the “strongest terrorist organization in history,” with strong financial backing and military equipment.

In a meeting with President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, McCain said the United States was forced to take military action in an effort to crush the hard-line group known as ISIS.

“ISIS has shown a significant amount of power since it took control of the border of Iraq,” said McCain, who was accompanied by junior senator, Sheldon Whitehouse, in his visit to the State Palace in Jakarta on Tuesday.

McCain said ISIS has successfully spread its ideology of hate and violence to other countries, including to Indonesia and the US, with the return of Indonesian and American youths from Syria to their respective countries.

McCain called on all nations to immediately squash the dangerous, hard-line methods of ISIS, “so that people would not be attracted to its ideology.”

McCain believed that air strikes would be effective in crushing ISIS, which has recently changed its moniker yet again to Islamic State, or IS.

Meanwhile, Iraq and Syria, the two countries that served as the basis for the group, should be proactive in handling the problem, he said.

“Air strikes and military forces are needed to weaken ISIS,” said McCain, adding that he is confident Indonesia has what it takes to stop the movement in its tracks.

“I believe that all countries, including Indonesia, are doing what they have to do to prevent people from becoming interested in the radical Islamic ideology like that,” he said.

*Gaza conflict*

During the meeting, McCain and Yudhoyono refrained from discussing the Gaza conflict in length, despite Indonesia’s strong rejection toward Israel’s aggressive military strikes, which have killed more than a thousand civilians.

However, McCain said that he hoped that the cease-fire between the Israeli military and Hamas would continue so that both Israel and Palestine could reach an agreement that would finally put an end to the month-old conflict.

McCain then called on the Sunni Islamic outfit to “stop the terror.”

McCain said negotiations between both parties can resume following the cease-fire, adding that the United States is encouraging both parties to find a peaceful solution that would prevent further bloodshed.

Indonesian presidential adviser on international relations Teuku Faizasyah confirmed that the president and the visiting US senators did speak in detail regarding the Gaza issue.

“The discussion was more on ISIS,” said Faizasyah.

Faizasyah added that the politicians also reviewed the South China Sea dispute as well as bilateral relations between Indonesia and the US.

*Defense, economic cooperation*

Yudhoyono told the US senators that with Indonesia’s economy recovering, the government is taking the momentum to start making improvements on its defense system.

“Our economy has improved, therefore we are able to modernize our military [equipment],” said Yudhoyono.

Indonesia has not upgraded its defense system in 20 years but instead has been taking measured steps toward its 2024 goal of reaching the Minimum Essential Force (MEF) with the recent purchase of Leopard tanks and Marder infantry fighting vehicles from Germany.

Yudhoyono hoped that Indonesia and the US will be able to build stronger, defensive ties in order to create peace within the Asia-Pacific region, according to Faizasyah. The US has one of the strongest military forces in the world, and it deploys drones to conduct surveillance and perform air strikes.

“They discussed various issues pertaining to regional developments, including the South China Sea issue and the president’s views on the reformation [process] in Myanmar,” he said.

Touching on matters such as religion, McCain expressed his hopes of Indonesia showing the world that Islam and democracy can work together to create a fair and free country.

“We believe Indonesia is an open and democratic country under [Yudhoyono’s] leadership, with the most populous Muslim population,” said McCain. He added that the US is committed to supporting Indonesia’s multi-faceted developments and will work to enhance cooperation between both countries.

“We will continue to strengthen our cooperation with Indonesia, among them in the economic, education, environment and military sectors,” McCain said.

*PDI-P’s foreign ties*

Andreas Hugo Pareira, head of the Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle’s (PDI-P) defense and foreign affairs unit, reminded both the public and Indonesian politicians not to speculate about the meeting that took place between the US senators and the officials of the party.

“I don’t understand these comments people have made about foreign intervention. What intervention? This is just normal,” he said, referring to rumors that questioned PDI-P’s connections and loyalties to the US.

PDI-P chairwoman Megawati Soekarnoputri, who is on vacation in the US, was invited to a discussion on global issues. In Indonesia, US senators met with Sidarto Danusubroto, who is the speaker of the People’s Consultative Assembly (MPR), and Pramono Anung, the deputy speaker of the House of Representatives. Both men are PDI-P politicians.

Andreas insisted that it was customary for the former leader of a country to be invited to a discussion on global issues while in the US.

“Don’t be too paranoid when you hear of a politician communicating or having a discussion with foreign politicians. This is to maintain good relations. It’s good to express our stance,” he said

Andreas added that it was normal for Sidarto, who is often approached by foreign dignitaries, to meet with visiting US senators.

SBY, US Senators Touch Base on ISIS, Defense Cooperation | The Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

maybe repost but doesn't matter so much hehehe
@Jakartans@PkDef that's your posting in timawa


PT INFRA RCS INDONESIA

PT Infra RCS Indonesia is a company engaged in the development and marketing of electronic devices such as sensors, communication devices, as well as maintenance services to the Indonesian Armed Forces & Public Institutions.

Activities and Scope of Work includes the RCS Infra manufactures and markets electronic devices, focused on the sensor.

a. Proven Product
- ESM (passive radar)
- LPI Radar-IRCS (silent radar) : Undetectable radar / ESM under figile type 100, Dynamic, attached to the ship
- Infra ECDIS : Function for navigation (routing), Depending on the ENC / map
b. On going (R & D)
- Coastal radar : Oversight function, to monitor moving objects into Indonesian maritime territory, including: Smuggling, Theft marine, accident, etc.

Product Preview :

*LPI (Low-Probability-of-Intercept) Radar-IRCS*
NAVAL LPI RADAR

LPI Radar-IRCS is an X-band naval radar system featuring solid-state FMCW (Frequency- Modulated Continuous-Wave) technology with very low transmit power and frequency agility, making LPI Radar-IRCS a true Low-Probability-of-Intercept (LPI) radar. It implements state-of-theart hardware technology and advanced signal processing techniques which lead to superior capability in detection of surface targets. LPI Radar-IRCS is equipped with tracking software MATA® (MAritime Tracking Aid) to include ARPA functionality, AIS, ECDIS, GPS and compass, enabling INDERA MX-2AH to function as a complete on-board navigation system on its own. LPI Radar-IRCS is a quiet naval radar which allows you to see without being seen.
















Antenna

Microstrip patch array gain : around 30dB
Dual antenna configuration for transmit and receive
Azimuth range : 180 degree
Elevation range : - 5 degree up to 10 degree
Beamwidth : < 1 degree
Vertical beamwidth : around 15 degree
1st side lobe : <- 20dB
TX-RX coupling : > 60dB
Rotating speed : 0 - 20rpm
Beam misalignment : < 20%

Tranceiver

Frequency : X band (8-12 Ghz)
Ranges : 48 NM, 24 NM, 12 NM, 6NM, 3NM
Output power max : 10 Watt
Transmit power min : 10, 5, 2.5, 1.25, 0.625, 0.3125 Watt
Carrier frequency : 9,4 Ghz
Frequency agility : sweep to sweep
Noise Floor : <- 90 dBm
Doopler speed : 40 Knot max
ESM range : 2 miles
RX noise figure : max 2.5 dB
Operating system : linux or windows
IF bandwidth : 512 khz
Number of range cells : 512
Range cells : 125 meters, 62 meters, 32 meters, 12 meters, 6 meters
PC Based processing system
Standard PC display
Max Beat frequency 2 Mhz
Beat Signal sampling by 16 bit ADC

Fequency Generation
Main frequency generator DRO (dielectric resonance oscillator)
FM modulation
Linear saw-tooth by using DDS (direct digital synthesizer)
Sweep Repetition Frequency : 1.5 khz
Fixed sweep : 2 Mhz, 4 Mhz, 16 Mhz, 32 Mhhz


*INFRA ECDIS*

*



*

Electronic Chart Display and Information System ( ECDIS ) is a specific form of computer -based navigation information system that complies with the regulation of the International Maritime Organization ( IMO ) and can be used as a substitute map navigasikertas in some areas.

Actual ECDIS system displays information of Electronic Navigational Charts ( ENC ) and integrates position information from the Global Positioning System ( GPS ) and other navigational sensors, such as radar, fathometer danAutomatic Identification System ( AIS ). Electronic Chart Display and Information System ( ECDIS ), along with Electronic navigational Charts ( ENC ) provides for the sailors a real -time navigation system that integrates information from various sensors.

INFRA ECDIS ( INFRA Electronic Chart Display and Information System) began to be installed in KRI with tonnage over 750 tons from 2012. INFRA ECDIS compliant made in the nation developed by PT . RCS Infra Indonesia since 2012. INFRA ECDIS already integrating AIS, GPS and gyro devices, and features a video overlay. Additionally INFRA ECDIS display can also be accompanied by ARPA targets weather data produced by BMKG or international meteorological agencies ( NOAA ).

The main features include ECDIS INFRA : making safe shipping route planning ( Planning) , conduct route checking ( Routing ) and route monitoring ( navigation ) as well as SAR and other functions. INFRA future ECDIS can be used also by civilian shipping, fishing, etc. so as to improve the safety and ease of navigation at sea.

INFRA ECDIS have got the certificate of IMO and IHO so as to be integrated with a variety of digital maps ( ENC ) both Official and Non Official that will allow the user to specify the type of map to be used. In the development of ECDIS, PT . RCS Infra Indonesia mulaia develop various types and kinds for use in ECDIS both military, civilian and commercial ships. In terms of dimensions have developed various forms of better desktan ECDIS, desktop and portable.

*Specification*


Dispay type : 22", Full HD resolution, High Contrast
Control desk : Keyboard and trackball for rapid positioning of cursor
Main memory : 2xSO-DIMM, Max 8GB DDR3 1066/800
System chipset : Intel HM55 Chipset
Graphic accelerator : Integrated S3 Graphic for Quad Display output
Operating Temp/Humidity : 0-500 C
System Safety Optional : Uninterupted Power SUppy (UPS)
System Integration : ARPARadar (Overlay), Echo Sounder, Speed log, Wind speed and direction sensor position receiver (GPS), AIS, Compass and engine rpm sensor
Chart System : IMO Compliant: vector electronic navigation chart (ENC) S-57 and raster data comply with ARCS (adminralty raster chart service)
MMI : Easy Man Machine Interface, enhanced by the ergonomically designed custom control panel

Infra RCS Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*ESM (Electronic Support Measures)*

ESM system function, or also called Electronic Warfare (EW) Receiver, is to identify and determine the direction (Angle of Arrival / AoA) electromagnetic emission emitted opponent electronic devices, such as radar,communications equipment, missiles, etc.. An ESM system generally consists of ESM Receiver, Processor and Direction Finder (DF). ESM Receiver serves as a sensor to detect and measure electromagnetic emissions, and the results are then forwarded to the processor that serves to identify the detected signal. The DF is used to determine the direction of the emission beam. ESM system is designed to operate as a Naval ESM system, namely the use of ESM systems optimized for the needs of the Navy, especially in warships. Systems for domestic ESM was developed by Dislitbangal for 3 years from 2010 to 2012.

Function

The main function of Naval ESM system that has been developed is to identify and determine the direction (Angle of Arrival / AoA) electromagnetic emission emitted opponent electronic devices, including radar, communications equipment, missiles and jammer. Sources of these emissions can be derived from various types of vehicles, such as ships, submarines, aircraft, satellites, missiles, etc..
Results of the identification signal is detected and the direction of the signal is used to determine the types of threats that may be posed, so anticipation can be done to overcome them. The identification process is carried out by processing in computer software.

Application

ESM device applications in the military is very spacious, with advances in technology and changing paradigms of hard attack warfare systems, electronic attack to attack soft or commonly referred to as electronic warfare, where ESM is very useful to detect the use spectrum opponents, can be implemented to analyze the spectrum of war / electronic warfare against opponents.Other applications that store data leads to the spectrum of the Ajan is stored in the form of library that will be analyzed and used by other equipment.

*Measures Capability


Radio Frequency (RF)
Amplitude (power)
Direction of Arrival (DOA) also called Angle of Arrival (AOA)Time of Arrival (TOA)
Pulse Repetition Interval (PRI)
PRI TypePulse Width (PW)
Scan type and rate
Lobe duration (beam width)
Specification

Receiver Type : Crystal Video Detector (CVD)
Frequency range : 2-18 Ghz
Unambiguous Bandwidth :16 Ghz
Sum of bits : 12
Frequency Resolution : 4.5 Mhz
Frequency Accuracy : 6 Mhz
Minimum input signal power : -60 dBm
Maximum input signal power : 0dBm
Dynamic Range : 60dB
No damage input power : CW = 1W, Pulse = 20 peak
Antena Type : Spiral Arsimedes
Gain : 1-8 dBi
3dB bandwidth : 115 degree - 60 degree
Polarization : RHCP
Axial Ratio : 3 dB max
VSWR : 1 = 2.5 max
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*PT Tesco Indomaritim*

PT TESCO INDOMARITIM was incorporated in 1989 as a company active in Marine Propulsion Equipments, specialized in manufacturing of Stern Arrangement, and a foundry making custom made Propellers with a capacity of 3.500 MM in Diameter. In the mid 1990s, we have expanded our activities to a wider range of marine equipments to complement the Propulsion Systems and to provide the technical expertise in installation of the Propulsion System Package.

We have more than 400 personnels in the company which include mainly experience technicians to provide new installations and after sales services to support both the private and government sectors. As representativeagents, we carry stock for spare parts in order to provide conveniences and better after sales support to our Customers. Our workshop is located in the North of Jakarta, with a land area of 70.000 square metre with a workshop building of 15.000 square metre, In addition to this, we have a workshop of 1.600 square metre in Surabaya.

We Have a division to build fast Vessels from Aluminium plate material equip with either Propeller or Waterjet System 

Welcome to the Frontpage































*Our Products*

Kami memiliki dua Product utama yang di produksi oleh PT. Tesco, yaitu berupa pembuatan Propulsion Arrangement System dan pembuatan kapal-kapal cepat,�terutama dengan menggunakan material hull Aluminium, kami memiliki kapasitas Produksi lebih dari 4000 MT per tahun, Kami juga memiliki material Stock untuk pembuatan Shafting dengan berbagai ukuran, Stock material untuk bahan dasar propeller, bracket�dan kemudi, juga memiliki stock material aluminium plate dan extrusion dengan berbagai ukut=ran sebagai bahan dasar untuk pembuatan Kapal.

We manufacture Propeller, Stern tube, Shafting, Rudder and Kort Nozzle using precise calculation methods on the basis of specifications of the vessels and recommended Propulsion System to archive optimal performance of the vessels.









*LCU 24 Metre*

*



*

*MAIN CHARACTERISTICS
Length overall ............................................24.35��M.
Beam overall (incl. rubber fender) ...............6.00���M.
Depth main deck midship ............................2.65�� M.
Loaded draft ...............................................0.80 � M.
Displacement (light)...................................40.00�� MT
Displacement (Fully Loaded).....................62.00�� MT*

*REGISTRATION
Type .................................LANDING� CARRIER� UTILITIES
Owner............................... INDONESIAN NAVY
Year built ..........................2011
Builder ..............................PT. TESCO INDOMARITIM .
Flag ..................................INDONESIA.
Classification:....................BIRO KLASIFIKASI INDONESIA (BKI) + A100*

*PERFORMANCE
Maximum speed: ..............40 knots.
Economic speed: .............20 knots.*

*ELECTRONICS
- 1 Marine Radars.
- 1 GPS
- 1 Echo sounder.
- 1 UAIS
- 1 Radio : 1 VHF, 1 NAVTEX, 1 SSB.
- 1 Wind Direction*

*EQUIPMENT
- 2 x 8 persons inflatable liferafts.
- 100 x� Life Jacket
- 6 x Portable Fire Extinguisher*

*ACCOMMODATION
- Crew: �..........................................2��������� Seats.
- Passengers: �...............................100���� �Persons
- Fuel Capacity .................................3400�� �Liter
- Fresh Water Capacity ....................300���� �Liter
- Accomodation Space .....................20������� Tonnes*

*PROPULSION - MACHINERY
- Main Engine: .................................CATERPILLAR C32 ACERT��
- Power output: ................................2 x 1600 bhp @ 2300 rpm
- Gear boxes: ..................................2 x ZF 3050
- Water Jet: .....................................2x Hamilton Jet, Type HM 571*

*GENERATORS:
�� 1 x WESTERBEKE, 26 EKW, 380 V, 50 Hz, 3 phase
�� 1 x WESTERBEKE, 12 EKW, 380 V, 50 Hz, 3 phase*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*KAL 28 Metre*

*



*
MAIN CHARACTERISTICS
Length overall .............................................28.40�� M.
Beam overall (incl. rubber fender) ................6.15�� M.
Depth main deck midship ..............................3.40� �M.
Loaded draft .................................................1.24�� M.
Displacement ............................................. 72.00�� MT

REGISTRATION
Type .................................FAST PATROL BOAT.
Owner............................... INDONESIAN NAVY.
Year built ..........................2012.
Builder ..............................PT. TESCO INDOMARITIM.
Flag ..................................INDONESIA.
Classification ....................BIRO KLASIFIKASI INDONESIA (BKI) +A100
PERFORMANCE
Maximum speed: ..............30 knots.
Economic speed: .............20 knots.

ACCOMMODATION
- Crew: �.......................................5 cabin with 17 berths.
- Fuel Storage Capacity ................7250������� Litre
- Daily Tank Capacity ....................2 x 1550� Litre
- Fresh Water Capacity .............. .3500��������Litre
- Fully air-conditioned.
- Galley, 3 x sanitary spaces, stores.� Laundry,� Mess Room,� 
� Rest room,� Amunition Room,�

ELECTRONICS
- 1 Marine Radars.
- 1 GPS
- 1 Echo sounder.
- 1 UAIS
- 1 Gyro Compass
- 1 Radio : 1 VHF, 1 NAVTEX, 1 SSB.

EQUIPMENT
- 2 x 8 persons inflatable liferafts.
- 30 x� Life Jacket
- 1 x Rubber Boat
- 10 x Portable Fire Extinguisher
- Fuel Separator
- OWS / Oil Water Separator

PROPULSION - MACHINERY
- Main Engine: ............................Twin Caterpillar 32 ACERT
�� Power output: ................ .........2 x 1600 bhp @ 2300 rpm
- Gear boxes: .............................2 x ZF 3050
- Water Jet: ................................2x Hamilton Jet, Type HM 651
- Generators: .............................2 x Caterpillar Type C 4.4��
�������������������������������������������������� 38 EKW, 380 V, 50

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> You were colony off British





Zarvan said:


> How much load this T-50 can carry and which weapons



We fought both British and Dutch during our independence war

Well, T 50i is FA-50 which is a light attach variant of T-50, so it can be armed with air-to-air, air-to-surface missiles and machine guns, as well as precision-guided bombs, such as joint direct-attack munitions and sensor-fused weapons.

With General Electric F404-GE 102 which has 11.000 pounds _after burner_

S. Korea To Export Light Attack Jets to Philippines | Defense News | defensenews.com





http://www.defensenews.com/article/.../S-Korea-Export-Light-Attack-Jets-Philippines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Malaysia need fast attack ship to guard eastern Sabah*

Utusan - Malaysian Navy is in need of two squadron new fast attack ship to replace its KD Perdana and KD Handalan class to guard east coast of Sabah.

According to TLDM chief of staff, Admiral Tan Sri Abdul Aziz Jaafar, the navy need modern modest size ship between 60 - 80 meters with speed, good firepower and accuracy.

TLDM perlukan kapal serang laju kawal perairan Sabah

Halo Malaysia, how about buy our KCR?.. barang serumpun dijamin kompatibel lah haha


----------



## Nike

katarabhumi said:


> *Malaysia need fast attack ship to guard eastern Sabah*
> 
> Utusan - Malaysian Navy is in need of two squadron new fast attack ship to replace its KD Perdana and KD Handalan class to guard east coast of Sabah.
> 
> According to TLDM chief of staff, Admiral Tan Sri Abdul Aziz Jaafar, the navy need modern modest size ship between 60 - 80 meters with speed, good firepower and accuracy.
> 
> TLDM perlukan kapal serang laju kawal perairan Sabah
> 
> Halo Malaysia, how about buy our KCR?.. barang serumpun dijamin kompatibel lah haha



nah, if they must to bought something from their neighbors they will chose the best offer (to their officers surely) and the best ship with the most priciest prices can be offered, and unfortunately Singapore as far as i know has long promoting their Fast attack missile ship to Malaysia to no avail.


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> We fought both British and Dutch during our independence war
> 
> Well, T 50i is FA-50 which is a light attach variant of T-50, so it can be armed with air-to-air, air-to-surface missiles and machine guns, as well as precision-guided bombs, such as joint direct-attack munitions and sensor-fused weapons.
> 
> With General Electric F404-GE 102 which has 11.000 pounds _after burner_
> 
> S. Korea To Export Light Attack Jets to Philippines | Defense News | defensenews.com


That is good thing but I think Indonesia needs go for many more Sukhoi 30 or 35 and F-16 Block 52 or Block 60

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Formasi pesawat tempur T-50 TNI AU sedang melintasi langit Jakarta pada hari Selasa (12/8) dalam latihan demo udara, guna memeriahkan HUT RI ke-69 17 Agustus 2014 di atas udara Istana Negara. (FOTO: DISPEN AU/LINDO)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> Formasi pesawat tempur T-50 TNI AU sedang melintasi langit Jakarta pada hari Selasa (12/8) dalam latihan demo udara, guna memeriahkan HUT RI ke-69 17 Agustus 2014 di atas udara Istana Negara. (FOTO: DISPEN AU/LINDO)



These are beautiful birds. How many is the RI planning to acquire ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

@Nihonjin1051

actually we need another two squadron of LIFT/light attack aircraft like this T/A 50 golden eagle, but till now there is no decision if we want to follow on the order or not (actually several higher-ups wants to induct Yak-130 instead ).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Bung Tomo while in Spain credit to chendole @kaskus.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

Satgas pengaman pasukan gabungan 17 agustus proklamasi kemerdekaan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Military deploys soldiers to guard Indonesia-Malaysia border*
Senin, 11 Agustus 2014 20:08 WIB | 1.010 Views

Semarang, Central Java (ANTARA News) - The Diponegoro Regional Military Command of Central Java has sent 450 soldiers from 405 Surya Kusuma Infantry Battalion to the North Kalimantan-Malaysia border to guard Indonesian sovereignty.

Indonesian military has sent the soldiers in a military ship from Tanjung Emas Port of Semarang on Monday.

"The personnel will maintain peace mission in the border," the Chief of IV Diponegoro Regional Military Command, Major General Sunindyo, said here when inaugurating the deployment.

Sunindyo noted that the soldiers will guard the border for one-year period that will invite people to cherish the homeland.

Indonesian military has also brought supporting facilities along with the entourage, including sport tools, educational book, and seeds.

The soldiers, says Sunindyo, will anticipate crime actions such as drugs smuggling, illegal logging, human trafficking, and maintain the correct internationalboundary line.

North Kalimantan a width of 85,618 square kilometers, and at least 524,656 people live in the province.

The area has a direct border with Malaysia, such as Sabah and Serawak States.
(Uu.B019/INE/KR-BSR/B003)

Military deploys soldiers to guard Indonesia-Malaysia border - ANTARA News

*Indonesia receives N Korea proposal on East Asia issues*
Rabu, 13 Agustus 2014 23:14 WIB | 217 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa has received proposals from North Korean Foreign Minister Ri Su Yong regarding conflicts in East Asia during a meeting here on Wednesday.

"A quite concrete proposal has been received to be communicated to other parties," Marty Natalegawa said to journalists after a tete-a-tete meeting with his counterpart.

He, however, did not explain in more detail regarding the proposal for curbing the situation in East Asia.

"We will present it to other parties as part of Indonesias efforts to contribute to reducing escalation in East Asia," he said.

Indonesia, he said, considers that East Asia should communicate more to eradicate misunderstanding between countries in the region.

"North Korea has affirmed that they actually want peace in the region, as it will also affect development in that country," he revealed.

Marty noted that Indonesias contribution to reduce tension in East Asia will not be as a mediator or facilitator.

"The name facilitator will be a burden for us. The fact is Indonesia is a country outside the six countries involved in the six-party talks," he explained.

Indonesia he said would optimize its good relationship with countries involved in the six-party talks because they are facing a communication deadlock.

"It will be very good if we optimize the sense of trust from various parties to reduce tension there. This will not, however, replace the process that has so far been in existence, and the six-party talks will continue," he added.(*)

Indonesia receives N Korea proposal on East Asia issues - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*Police arrest another terrorist suspect*
Selasa, 12 Agustus 2014 22:44 WIB | 559 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Police anti-terror squad Densus 88 has arrested another terrorist suspect known as member of the West Mujahidin Indonesia (MIB) network.

"At around 13.00pm on Monday an arrest had been made on a terrorist suspect who is a member of the MIB network under Abu Robans leadership and who has so far been in the wanted list," National Police Command head of public relations division Inspector General Ronny F Sompie said here on Tuesday.

He said the suspect who had been arrested was known as Riyanto alias Jono alias Jon alias Adam.

He said the police learned his name as well as other personal data from his ID. Riyanto was born in Cilacap, Central Java, on September 1, 1977 and lived in Dukuhan RT004/RW015 in the village of Berjo, Ngargoyoso sub-district. He is Moslem and works as a private company worker.

"He was arrested in front of a building materials shop in the Gotong Royong street in Sewu villages, Surakarta," Ronny said.

He said Riyanto had also been involved in a fai operation or a robbery worth Rp80 million at a post office in Parung, West Java, in 2012 aimed at collecting money to finance their terrorism activities.

"He was also involved in fai operation at BRI bank in Jeketro, Grobogan, Central Java, causing the bank to lose Rp300 million," he said.

Densus 88 has recently arrested three terrorist suspects.

Guntur Pamungkas and Kardi who were arrested on August 8 in Ngawi, East Java, were believed to be members of the Muhahidin Indonesia Timur (MIT) led by Santoso and Daeng Koro.

The other one, who is also the executive chief of Jamaah Ansharut Tauhid (JAT), Afif Abdul Majid alias Afif, meanwhile was arrested on August 9 in Jatiasih, Bekasi, West Java.(*) 

Police arrest another terrorist suspect - ANTARA News

*Training plane makes emergency landing in rice field*
Selasa, 12 Agustus 2014 22:53 WIB | 640 Views

Semarang, C Java (ANTARA News) - An Indonesian military (TNI) training plane made an emergency landing at Jogosroyo village in Central Javas Sukoharjo District on Tuesday after it had undergone engine trouble.

No fatalities or injuries were reported in the accident, only the plane was damaged, head of the public relations section of the Central Java provincial police Snr. Comr. Liliek Darmanto reported here on Tuesday. 

Both Major Surono, trainer, and Sergeant Putupay, trainee, have survived the accident, Liliek noted.

The plane experienced engine trouble while on a training flight and hovered over the area for some time," he said.

The trainer later decided to make an emergency landing on a rice field, he added.(*) 

Training plane makes emergency landing in rice field - ANTARA News

*Indonesia`s aviation manufacturer secures orders to build 100 N219 aircraft*
Selasa, 12 Agustus 2014 15:42 WIB | 559 Views




N219 (PT Dirgantara Indonesia)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian aviation manufacturing company PT DI has received orders for the production of 100 N219 aircraft, Research and Technology Minister Gusti Muhammad Hatta stated.

"PT DI in cooperation with LAPAN is building N219s. Four aircraft of that type will be assembled and completed by April 2015," the minister noted here on Tuesday.

PT DI is manufacturing the aircraft in cooperation with other agencies apart from the National Aeronautics and Space Agency (LAPAN).

Besides LAPAN, the Indonesian aircraft manufacturer has also involved the Ministry of Research and Technology, the Agency for Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT), and the Ministry of Industry.

So far, PT DI has received orders for the construction of 100 N219 aircraft from a national airline, he reported.

For the construction of the N219 aircraft, PT DI created airplane mock-ups, prepared material, and the required specifications to make flight engineering models and simulators.

LAPAN has the task of working on the design and development of the N219 aircraft. 

A total of 28 researchers had worked with the Indonesian airplane industry, which was launched on March 12, 2014, especially in the fields of avionics, electronics, propulsion, engineering, flight simulators, aerodynamics, and structural analysis, according to information from PT DI. 

In this project, BPPT had conducted assessment of the aircrafts aerodynamics and structure.

The Ministry of Industry has developed the support industries and has created industrial clusters for the production of the N219 aircraft.

The N219 aircraft were designed by Indonesians and were developed with about 60 percent indigenous technology, Industry Minister M.S. Hidayat earlier stated. 
_
(A014/INE/O001)
EDITED BY INE
(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/O001)

Indonesia`s aviation manufacturer secures orders to build 100 N219 aircraft - ANTARA News_


----------



## Nike

*New warship*
The Jakarta Post | National | Wed, August 13 2014, 5:47 PM






*New warship: *The commander of the Navy’s latest ship, the Multi Role Light Frigate KRI Bung Tomo 357, Colonel Yayan Sofiyan (right) explains the ship’s command and control center to the Indonesian ambassador to Italy, August Parengkuan (second right), Indonesian ambassador to the Vatican, Budiarman Bahar (second left) and director for fisheries and aquaculture, Indroyono Soesilo (left) during a visit to the port of Civitavecchia, Italy on Tuesday, on the way from the UK to Jakarta. _(Courtesy of Indonesian Embassy in Rome)_


----------



## Nike

*Six Super Cougar Helicopters Ready to Coming to Hussein Airforce Base*

Yesterday 18:27






Six advanced helicopter made France the Super Cougar will arrive in Bandung at the end of the year and this will became a new challenge for the 16 Maintenance Unit, 10 Maintenance Depots of Air Force.

"This helicopter is the newest helicopter and will come in the final year, gradually one by one each of the past 3 months," said the TNI Commander Depohar 10 Asmawi Prawiro Sastranegara Hussein Air Base, after the handover Dansathar, Wednesday (13/8 / 2014).

Asmawi requesting the special duty personnel who maintain the Air Force's helicopter further enhance their ability, because they had actually been trained in France for the maintenance of the helicopter.

"So after the plane came, we were ready to handle the aircraft configuration and new equipment. Besides that, we also need to strengthen the means of pre means, until the device. We must be able to improve the performance to the maximum extent," said Asmawi.

Meanwhile, on the same occasion Asmawi lead the handover of Dansathar 16 of Jhon Kennedy Ginting to Arief Tandju, and he will became the Air Force officials in Hussein Sastranegara.

While it was found after the inauguration, Arief insists he is ready to advance Sathar 16 and trying to improve the performance and competence of his men. Arief also admitted that he would continue the policies that made his predecessor, John Kennedy Ginting.

From the data gathered in the field after the occasion, Jhon Kennedy Ginting will fill a new position as Planning Staff at Headquarters Air Force.

Enam Helikopter Super Cougar Siap Datang ke Husein | Pikiran Rakyat Online


----------



## MarveL

*SAIL RAJA AMPAT: Two Thousand Military Personnel To Guard*
Editor - Tuesday, August 12 2014, 3:49 pm







JAYAPURA - About two thousand military personnel will be deployed to secure the implementation of *international maritime event* Sail Raja Ampat in West Papua Province.

President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono will be present in the peak event of Sail Raja Ampat to be held at Torang Cinta Beach, Waisai, Raja Ampat District, on August 23, Commander of the Regional Military Command XVII Cenderawasih Major General Christian Zebua reported on Monday.

The security in Raja Ampat and Sorong had been tightened since several days. The peak event will be highlighted with a parade of yachts from Indonesia as well as Australia and the United States.

To reach Raja Ampat, visitors have to travel to Sorong and proceed to Waisai, the capital of Raja Ampat District, by a small plane or speed boat.

As part of the Sail Indonesia series, Sail Raja Ampat is the sixth event after Sail Bunaken in 2009, Sail Banda in 2010, Sail Wakatobi-Belitung in 2011, Sail Morotai in 2012, and Sail Komodo in 2013.

The international maritime events have been organized with the objective of promoting tourism in the regions, accelerating development programs, improving access to isolated or remote areas, and improving welfare of the people.

Tourism and Creative Economy Minister Mari Elka Pangestu recently stated that the Sail Raja Ampat 2014 event will be more attractive than the previous Sail Indonesian events.

Raja Ampat, which literally means "Four Kings," had been derived from a local myth and has one of the most beautiful marine panoramas in the world.






The archipelago comprises around 1.7 thousand islands and encompasses more than 9.8 million acres of land and sea off the northwestern tip of the West Papua Province. It has four major islands--Waigeo, Salawati, Batanta, and Misool--which are home to ancient rock paintings.

In 2012, Raja Ampat had been included in the Real Wonder of the World list. It has been recognized as one of the worlds 10 most beautiful diving sites and rated number one for its rich diversity of marine flora and fauna.

It consists of 1,320 fish species; 75 percent of the worlds coral species, 10 times the number of coral species in the Caribbean; five species of rare turtles; 57 species of mantis shrimps; 13 species of marine mammals; and 27 species of rare fish.







There are also 60 varieties of crayfish; 699 types of soft animals or species of mollusks, comprising 530 species of snails (Gastropoda); 159 species of shells (bivalva); two species of Scaphopoda; five species of squid (Cephalopoda); and three Chiton species

SAIL RAJA AMPAT: Two thousand military personnel to guard | Current Issues - Bisnis.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

You forget this ones @MarveL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

haha..... kalau selingkuh siap2 di sikat pake popor senapan kalau yang ini mah...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> *Six Super Cougar Helicopters Ready to Coming to Hussein Airforce Base*
> 
> Yesterday 18:27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six advanced helicopter made France the Super Cougar will arrive in Bandung at the end of the year and this will became a new challenge for the 16 Maintenance Unit, 10 Maintenance Depots of Air Force.
> 
> "This helicopter is the newest helicopter and will come in the final year, gradually one by one each of the past 3 months," said the TNI Commander Depohar 10 Asmawi Prawiro Sastranegara Hussein Air Base, after the handover Dansathar, Wednesday (13/8 / 2014).
> 
> Asmawi requesting the special duty personnel who maintain the Air Force's helicopter further enhance their ability, because they had actually been trained in France for the maintenance of the helicopter.
> 
> "So after the plane came, we were ready to handle the aircraft configuration and new equipment. Besides that, we also need to strengthen the means of pre means, until the device. We must be able to improve the performance to the maximum extent," said Asmawi.
> 
> Meanwhile, on the same occasion Asmawi lead the handover of Dansathar 16 of Jhon Kennedy Ginting to Arief Tandju, and he will became the Air Force officials in Hussein Sastranegara.
> 
> While it was found after the inauguration, Arief insists he is ready to advance Sathar 16 and trying to improve the performance and competence of his men. Arief also admitted that he would continue the policies that made his predecessor, John Kennedy Ginting.
> 
> From the data gathered in the field after the occasion, Jhon Kennedy Ginting will fill a new position as Planning Staff at Headquarters Air Force.
> 
> Enam Helikopter Super Cougar Siap Datang ke Husein | Pikiran Rakyat Online


These are for Indonesian Army ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> These are for Indonesian Army ?



Air Force, they will become part of Combat SAR Helicopter squadrons 


BTW, video from ARC about Indonesian cavalry boys in training

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> Air Force, they will become part of Combat SAR Helicopter squadrons
> 
> 
> BTW, video from ARC about Indonesian cavalry boys in training


And do you plan to order more


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> And do you plan to order more



still waiting the next terms for new funding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> still waiting the next terms for new funding


Please share the details off weapons and equipment which you already have ordered and will arrive in upcoming years @Indos @MarveL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Please share the details off weapons and equipment which you already have ordered and will arrive in upcoming years @Indos @MarveL



hmmm some of us has done it months ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Jokowi meets high-ranking officials from two Koreas *
Sita W. Dewi and Ina Parlina, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Thu, August 14 2014, 9:39 AM






A message from Pyongyang: Jakarta Governor, also president-elect, Joko “Jokowi” Widodo (right), bids farewell to North Korean Foreign Minister Ri Yong-su after they met at the former’s office in Jakarta on Wednesday. JP/DON

President-elect Joko “Jokowi” Widodo met on Wednesday with diplomats from both South Korea and North Korea in two separate occasions at City Hall.

Jokowi met with South Korean Ambassador to Indonesia Cho Tai-young in the morning and later in the day had talks with the newly installed North Korean Foreign Minister Ri Yong-su.

Both countries, according to Jokowi, expressed interest in boosting their bilateral relationships with Indonesia during his administration.

Jokowi said that he and Cho also talked about business, discussing a plan by South Korean electronics giant Samsung to build a factory in Indonesia. “During the meeting, Mr. Ambassador talked about Samsung’s expansion plan in Indonesia. In December [Samsung] will start the construction of its cellular phone plant,” Jokowi said, declining to elaborate further.

Jokowi added that they also discussed investments.

“We talked about South Korea’s investments in Jakarta and in Indonesia. I told him that we expect investments in the manufacturing industry that could create jobs,” he said.

He said Cho told him South Korea was keen on pursuing infrastructure projects in Indonesia. “The South Korean government aims to continue cooperating to develop rural areas and also the giant sea wall,” he said.

The giant sea wall, which will be built off Jakarta’s coast, is expected to curb floods in the North Jakarta area, most parts of which are vulnerable to flooding as they are below sea level.

Meanwhile, Ri said that North Korea expected to boost its bilateral relationship with Indonesia in the future.

“[North] Korea and Indonesia have a long history. We expect to keep strengthening bilateral relations between the two countries,” he said.

Jokowi said that North Korea sought to improve relations in the economy, culture and sports.

He also said the foreign minister conveyed a message from North Korean Leader Kim Jong-un, inviting Jokowi to visit the country.

Prior to meeting Jokowi, Ri paid a courtesy call to President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.

According to Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa, who joined the meeting, his counterpart, who was only sworn in in April, came to introduce himself to Yudhoyono.

Marty said Yudhoyono and Ri also expressed appreciation on the good ties between the two countries.

“North Korea hoped the two countries would establish cooperation to develop energy-saving technology, of which North Korea actually has [developed] various forms,” Marty told reporters after the meeting.

North Korea and Indonesia have maintained friendly relations since the mid-1960s, when North Korea founder Kim Il-sung visited Jakarta.

Megawati Soekarnoputri, the chairman of the Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle (PDI-P), which nominated Jokowi for the July 9 presidential election, was reported to have had a close relationship with Kim Jong-il.

When asked if the tension in the Korean peninsula was discussed in the meeting, Marty said: “The President mentioned, in general, that Indonesia and North Korea should be able to prioritize peaceful measures in resolving potential conflicts.”


Jokowi meets high-ranking officials from two Koreas | The Jakarta Post



Zarvan said:


> Please share the details off weapons and equipment which you already have ordered and will arrive in upcoming years @Indos @MarveL



soon in October 5th we will have 13 Marder Tanks (with 30 tons each) arrived at Batalyon Infanteri 413 headquarter/Bremoro Palur, Mojolaban, East Java.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

MarveL said:


> *Jokowi meets high-ranking officials from two Koreas *
> Sita W. Dewi and Ina Parlina, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Thu, August 14 2014, 9:39 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A message from Pyongyang: Jakarta Governor, also president-elect, Joko “Jokowi” Widodo (right), bids farewell to North Korean Foreign Minister Ri Yong-su after they met at the former’s office in Jakarta on Wednesday. JP/DON
> 
> President-elect Joko “Jokowi” Widodo met on Wednesday with diplomats from both South Korea and North Korea in two separate occasions at City Hall.
> 
> Jokowi met with South Korean Ambassador to Indonesia Cho Tai-young in the morning and later in the day had talks with the newly installed North Korean Foreign Minister Ri Yong-su.
> 
> Both countries, according to Jokowi, expressed interest in boosting their bilateral relationships with Indonesia during his administration.
> 
> Jokowi said that he and Cho also talked about business, discussing a plan by South Korean electronics giant Samsung to build a factory in Indonesia. “During the meeting, Mr. Ambassador talked about Samsung’s expansion plan in Indonesia. In December [Samsung] will start the construction of its cellular phone plant,” Jokowi said, declining to elaborate further.
> 
> Jokowi added that they also discussed investments.
> 
> “We talked about South Korea’s investments in Jakarta and in Indonesia. I told him that we expect investments in the manufacturing industry that could create jobs,” he said.
> 
> He said Cho told him South Korea was keen on pursuing infrastructure projects in Indonesia. “The South Korean government aims to continue cooperating to develop rural areas and also the giant sea wall,” he said.
> 
> The giant sea wall, which will be built off Jakarta’s coast, is expected to curb floods in the North Jakarta area, most parts of which are vulnerable to flooding as they are below sea level.
> 
> Meanwhile, Ri said that North Korea expected to boost its bilateral relationship with Indonesia in the future.
> 
> “[North] Korea and Indonesia have a long history. We expect to keep strengthening bilateral relations between the two countries,” he said.
> 
> Jokowi said that North Korea sought to improve relations in the economy, culture and sports.
> 
> He also said the foreign minister conveyed a message from North Korean Leader Kim Jong-un, inviting Jokowi to visit the country.
> 
> Prior to meeting Jokowi, Ri paid a courtesy call to President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.
> 
> According to Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa, who joined the meeting, his counterpart, who was only sworn in in April, came to introduce himself to Yudhoyono.
> 
> Marty said Yudhoyono and Ri also expressed appreciation on the good ties between the two countries.
> 
> “North Korea hoped the two countries would establish cooperation to develop energy-saving technology, of which North Korea actually has [developed] various forms,” Marty told reporters after the meeting.
> 
> North Korea and Indonesia have maintained friendly relations since the mid-1960s, when North Korea founder Kim Il-sung visited Jakarta.
> 
> Megawati Soekarnoputri, the chairman of the Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle (PDI-P), which nominated Jokowi for the July 9 presidential election, was reported to have had a close relationship with Kim Jong-il.
> 
> When asked if the tension in the Korean peninsula was discussed in the meeting, Marty said: “The President mentioned, in general, that Indonesia and North Korea should be able to prioritize peaceful measures in resolving potential conflicts.”
> 
> 
> Jokowi meets high-ranking officials from two Koreas | The Jakarta Post
> 
> 
> 
> soon in October 5th we will have 13 Marder Tanks (with 30 tons each) arrived at Batalyon Infanteri 413 headquarter/Bremoro Palur, Mojolaban, East Java.


Yes I wanted to know more about these Marder Tanks


----------



## Indos

Getting ready for 17 August

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to emslukman @kaskus.co.id, exercises of yon Alap - Alap Arhanudri Kostrad div 2 Malang, di daerah Gondanglegi - Malang.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

PT PAL Indonesia helicopter carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian version of U-209, made by South Korean Daewoo and PT PAL





tactical radio set made in Indonesia will be used by Army and Marines






Indonesian made Sniper rifle











Indonesian made Assault Rifle SS-2V5






50mm Mortar Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ANMDT

Indos said:


> PT PAL Indonesia helicopter carrier



is hull form ( submerged part ) representetive or actual ship's hull form in scaled model ? just seemed to be so full for a navy ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

@isoo is just a maket model and has no use for Navy, as far as i know the Indonesian Navy doesn't like the model and instead they will opt for true LHD in near future than some makeshift ship like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ANMDT

madokafc said:


> @isoo is just a maket model and has no use for Navy, as far as i know the Indonesian Navy doesn't like the model and instead they will opt for true LHD in near future than some makeshift ship like that.


Thanks, a true LHD would be looking better , this mostly seems like bulk carrier converted in LHD


----------



## Nike

isoo said:


> Thanks, a true LHD would be looking better , this mostly seems like bulk carrier converted in LHD



true, PT PAL offering their bulk design to be converted as helicopter carrier for potential tender of LHD project for Indonesian Navy in near future. And the rest is as i said before, to no avail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

i love it 

*Indonesia`s Aviation Manufacturer Secures Orders to Build 100 N219 Aircraft*
14 Agustus 2014





N-219 light lift aircraft (photo : Inilah)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian aviation manufacturing company PT DI has received orders for the production of 100 N219 aircraft, Research and Technology Minister Gusti Muhammad Hatta stated.

"PT DI in cooperation with LAPAN is building N219s. Four aircraft of that type will be assembled and completed by April 2015," the minister noted here on Tuesday.

PT DI is manufacturing the aircraft in cooperation with other agencies apart from the National Aeronautics and Space Agency (LAPAN).

Besides LAPAN, the Indonesian aircraft manufacturer has also involved the Ministry of Research and Technology, the Agency for Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT), and the Ministry of Industry.

So far, PT DI has received orders for the construction of 100 N219 aircraft from a national airline, he reported.

For the construction of the N219 aircraft, PT DI created airplane mock-ups, prepared material, and the required specifications to make flight engineering models and simulators.

LAPAN has the task of working on the design and development of the N219 aircraft. 

A total of 28 researchers had worked with the Indonesian airplane industry, which was launched on March 12, 2014, especially in the fields of avionics, electronics, propulsion, engineering, flight simulators, aerodynamics, and structural analysis, according to information from PT DI. 

In this project, BPPT had conducted assessment of the aircrafts aerodynamics and structure.

The Ministry of Industry has developed the support industries and has created industrial clusters for the production of the N219 aircraft.

The N219 aircraft were designed by Indonesians and were developed with about 60 percent indigenous technology, Industry Minister M.S. Hidayat earlier stated.

@inilah.com


----------



## Nike

*Kasad dan Kapolri Terima Wing Penerbang Kehormatan*
Dispenau - 13/08/2014










Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat Jendral TNI Gatot Normantyo dan Kapolri Jendral Polisi Sutarman menerima Wing Penerbang Kehormatan dari TNI Angkatan Udara yang disematkan oleh Kasau Marsekal TNI Ida Bagus Putu Dunia setelah mencoba terbang bersama Kasau dengan menggunakan pesawat tempur Sukhoi di Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma, Rabu, (13/8).


Atas jasa-jasanya dalam meningkatkan kerjasama yang baik, Kedua Jendral tersebut menerima dan berhak memakai Wing Penerbang Kehormatan pada dada sebelah kanan.


Saat mencoba terbang, Kasad didamping Letkol Pnb Vinsentius dari Skadron Udara 11 dengan pesawat nomor lambung TS 3008, Kasau didampingi Komandan Skadron Udara 11 Letkol Pnb Tamboto dengan pesawat nomor lambung TS 3007 dan Kopolri didampingi Mayor Pnb Davit Ali dari Skadron Udara 11 dengan pesawat nomor lambung TS 3011, melakukan terbang selama satu jam di Pelabuan Ratu area, Jawa Barat.


Dalam mencoba pesawat Sukhoi Kasad dan Kapolri maupun Kasau yang mantan penerbang pesawat A4 Skay Hawk tersebut melakukan manufer formasi dan dasar – dasar pertempuran udara.


Hadir pada acara tersebut, Wakasau Marsdya TNI Bagus Puruhito, Irjenau, para Asisten Kasau, para Asisten Kasad para Asisten Kapolri, Pangkoopsau II, Dankodikau, para Kadis, Komandan Lanud Iswahjudi Madiun, Komandan Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma dan pejabat TNI Polri lainnya.


Sementara keberadaan pesawat-pesawat tempur TNI Angkatan Udara di Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma tersebut, dalam rangka memeriahkan peringatan detik-detik proklamasi kemerdekaan RI ke-69, tanggal 17 Agustus 2014 di Istana Negara yang akan datang dan TNI Angkatan Udara mengerahkan 35 pesawat tempur untuk terbang formasi dan fly pass.


Pesawat tersebut terdiri dari 7 Pesawat Sukhoi dari Skadron Udara 11 Makassar, 8 Pesawat F-16 dan 12 Pesawat T 50i dari Skadron Udara 3 dan 15 Madiun serta 8 Hawk 100/200 dari Skadron Udara 12 Pekanbaru.


Dari sejumlah pesawat tempur tersebut, sebanyak 32 pesawat tempur TNI AU akan melakukan terbang dengan membentuk dua formasi arrow dan melaksanakan fly pass pada upacara peringatan HUT RI ke-69 di Istana Negara pada 17 Agustus 2014 mendatang, dan formasi flight pertama terdiri dari 10 pesawat T-50 Golden Eagledan 6 pesawat Hawk 100/200 dan formasi flight kedua terdiri dari 8 pesawat F-16 termasuk pesawat F-16 C/D 52ID yang baru dan 8 pesawat Sukhoi SU-27/30.


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Ministry of Defense Inspect Ammonia Nitrate factory owned by KNI in Bontang East Kalimantan





Indonesian Ministry of Defense inspect Amonium Nitrate factory owned by PT Dahana in Bontang East Kalimantan






Indonesian made P-100 free fall bomb hang on Su-30MKK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesians Boost CN235 Sales after Pact with Airbus D&S*
Today 09:51
Indonesians Boost CN235 Sales after Pact with Airbus D&S

by Alan Warnes
August 14, 2014, 9:18 AM






PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) has stepped up its marketing of maritime versions of the CN235 and is completing assembly of its first C295. The moves result from the strategic collaboration agreement that PTDI signed with Airbus Defense & Space in 2011. That deal also transferred production of the smaller C212 transport to PTDI’s facility in Bandung.

Arie Wibotwo, PTDI’s vice president of marketing, told AIN that PTDI is bidding for several maritime patrol requirements in the region. “We have been selected by the Philippines government to supply two CN235 ASWs. A contract is expected to be signed this summer with delivery taking place 26 months afterwards” he said. Working with PTDI as a mission systems supplier will be Raytheon Systems, the first time a U.S. company has gone into partnership with the Indonesians.

Several other CN 235 MPA/ASW proposals are on the table “but the mission systems will be flexible, completely the choice of the customer,” Arie added. “Malaysia prefers Thales, Vietnam wants the Airbus D&S Fully Integrated Tactical Systems (FITS) or a Swedish SSC system, while Thailand and Brunei seem fairly relaxed over the systems they want.” This means that PTDI could find itself working with several differentsystems integrators from Europe and the U.S. if these countries opt for the CN235. In the past PTDI has even worked with Israel’s Elta, on the Korean Coast Guard deal for four CN 235-220MPAs in 2011-12.

Having recently delivered a CN235 to Thailand’s parapublic KASET organization, with options on another two, PTDI feels it is well positioned to provide the Royal Thai Navy with a solution for its ASW/MPA requirement for up to four aircraft.

Domestically, PTDI will shortly deliver a second CN235 MPA to the Indonesian Navy as part of MARPAT (MARitime PATrol) 1 program. These aircraft are equipped with the Thales AMASCOS system on board and include the FLIR Systems Star Safire sensor turret. “Another two CN235MPAs are contracted by the Navy as part of MARPAT 2 but the radar system will come from Telephonics,” Wibotwo revealed.

Meanwhile, PTDI is assembling the first of two C295s for the Indonesian air force.

Airbus D&S previously delivered seven from its production line at Seville, Spain. The two being assembled at Bandung complete the order.

Indonesians Boost CN235 Sales after Pact with Airbus D&S | Aviation International News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> i love it



You are a girl with a Samurai Blood........No surprise 



isoo said:


> Thanks, a true LHD would be looking better , this mostly seems like bulk carrier converted in LHD



Yup, this is the original model, Star 50 ship :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

President Yudhoyono after giving his last speech before Indonesian Parliament today, August 15 2014.

meanwhile in the so called restive province of Papua, thousands of Indonesia white and red flag unfurled besides Indonesian-Papua New Guinean borderline.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

We are going to miss you Mr SBY, thanks for KFX/IFX project


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> We are going to miss you Mr SBY, thanks for KFX/IFX project


Man do you select ladies for your forces from some beauty contest


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Man do you select ladies for your forces from some beauty contest



There is no beauty contest in our forces, but some girls working at forces become famous because they put their pictures on FB I guest...and then some journalist who found that pictures just try use them to make some showbiz news since pretty women working in that area can have a news appeal, so it is how their photos are spread, thanks to Google search engine. How about Pakistani forces, can you share some pretty Pakistani who works in police/army/navy ? 

Our Police also has a program on TV, and they use their pretty police women....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

*Indonesia confirms acquisition of four Klewang-class stealth patrol ships*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Jakarta* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly




A model of the new Klewang class displayed by Saab at DSA 2014 in Kuala Lumpur. Source: IHS/Ridzwan Rahmat

The chief of the Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has confirmed that the Klewang-class stealth patrol ship programme has resumed and that the service will operate a class of at least four vessels.

Admiral Marsetio, chief of staff of the TNI-AL, confirmed the plans in an interview with_IHS Jane's_ at the Indonesian Armed Forces headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, on 14 August.

The stealth trimaran programme was suspended after first-of-class KRI _Klewang_ was gutted by fire and damaged beyond repair at a naval port in Banyuwangi, East Java, weeks after its official launch on 31 August 2012. The vessel was still undergoing sea trials. There were no casualties in that incident but Indonesia's defence ministry suspended the programme indefinitely pending further investigations into the cause of the fire.

The Indonesian government has not released the results of the investigation into the fire but _IHS Jane's_ understands that a new hull material, described by Saab as a "nanocomposite compound" that is stronger and stealthier, was chosen partly to mitigate the effects of similar calamities in the future.

Besides the four confirmed boats, Adm Marsetio also indicated that the navy might consider more vessels in the near future if options presented by the shipbuilders are attractive enough. "We could be looking at a class of between 6 to 20 vessels by 2024", he said. "The final number will depend on factors such as acquisition costs and offset conditions presented by shipbuilders, but for now we are looking at a class of four ships."

Peter Carlqvist, head of Saab Indonesia, confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ on 15 August the number of vessels to be built but indicated that a contract has only been established for one ship. "We are hopeful that the contract for the other three ships will materialise very soon", said Carlqvist, who added that Saab is now the prime contractor for the programme and has received full financing from the Swedish government to fulfil the order for the four vessels. However the current vessel being built is produced in collaboration with Indonesian shipbuilder PT Lundin at its facility in Banyuwangi, East Java.

The 63 m Klewang-class features a wave-piercing trimaran design that allows the vessel to cut through waves and incorporates stealth features such as reduced acoustic, infrared, and magnetic signatures. The patrol craft is propelled by four MJP 550 water jets and can reach cruise and sprint speeds of 16 kt and 35 kt respectively.

The boats will be armed with four RBS15 Mk3 surface-to-surface missiles with active radar homing of up to 200 km and feature Saab's new Sea Giraffe 1X 3D compact radar, which will be mounted higher on the vessel's mast to increase coverage. The vessel's weapons and radar will be managed via Saab's 9LV Mk4 series combat management system (CMS), which incorporates the company's CEROS 200 air defence fire-control director.

Carlqvist also provided design updates, which include the integration of a Bofors 40 Mk4 (BAE Systems 40 mm Mk4) naval gun under a stealth cupola and a Saab electronic support measure (ESM) system that can intercept and identify the positions of mobile phone signals and radio calls.

"These will be very useful in counter piracy and illegal fishing missions where phone signals can be used as a target locator", said Carlqvist.

When asked of his opinion on the TNI-AL's consideration of operating up to 20 such vessels, Carlqvist said that the figure seems reasonable given that the Indonesian Navy has plans to increase its fleet by up to 200 ships by 2024. "Some of these might include the Klewang-class given its suitability for the archipelagic nature of Indonesia's maritime territories", he said.

The first Klewang-class vessel is expected to enter service by 2016.
Indonesia confirms acquisition of four Klewang-class stealth patrol ships - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MarveL

*Production of defense equipment, defense ministry gets USD 9 billion*







Field of defense will be improved by allocating funds for the budget of the Ministry of Defence (Ministry of Defense) of Rp95.0 trillion.

Similarly, as stated by President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono (SBY) in the State Address President, at the Parliament Building, Jalan General Gatot Subroto, Senayan, Central Jakarta, Friday (15/08/2014).

The allocation of funds among others used to continue the fulfillment of basic strength required (Minimum Essential Forces / MEF), increase maintenance effort and care through enhanced role in the country's defense industry, both production and maintenance of defense equipment

Produksi Alutsista, Kemhan Dikucuri Rp95 Triliun | Metrotvnews.com


----------



## MarveL

*Independence Day Rolling Thunder*






komandan group pesawat dari berbagai jenis ikut serta memeriahkan HUT proklamasi kemerdekaan RI ke 69th di mulai dr F-16 A/B/C/D block 15 &52ID fighting falcon, hawk MK 109-209, sukhoi 27 SKM, sukhoi 30 MK &30MK2 flanker dan T-50I golden eagle yg merupakan lulusan AAU 96, salute...





fly pass f-16 & sukhoi smoke trail..





Rombongan F16 & Sukhoi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

2011 Commemoration Day Flypass Documentation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

MarveL said:


> komandan group pesawat dari berbagai jenis ikut serta memeriahkan HUT proklamasi kemerdekaan RI ke 69th di mulai dr F-16 A/B/C/D block 15 &52ID fighting falcon, hawk MK 109-209, sukhoi 27 SKM, sukhoi 30 MK &30MK2 flanker dan T-50I golden eagle yg merupakan lulusan AAU 96, salute...


My pic version
The Squadron commanders of fighter units involved in the Independence Day Fly Pass Tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> Man do you select ladies for your forces from some beauty contest


Nope, they are graduated from the police academy through layers of selection dan training.
The candidates must pass administration requirements, background check, physical and academical test to enter the police academy. 
At the police academy, the female cadets they must conduct 40 months of training alongside the male cadets in the same programs without gender discrimination.

The selection phase

















Cadet training at the Academy 









Trained alonside male cadets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

Gentlemen, please start your engine!





Rombongan T-50I & Hawk 109/209





Hawk and rider @ Lanud Halim P K,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

Man good desplays  Any news on the figther project that you guys are investing in with Korea and are the SU27 and the hawks going to be replace?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

More pics of Indonesia Police Women in Police Academy.
The female cadets receive the same training and treatment as the male cadets.
Even the haircuts 





























Some graduation pics from police academy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Zero_wing said:


> Man good desplays  Any news on the figther project that you guys are investing in with Korea and are the SU27 and the hawks going to be replace?



Thanks ...... . SK has chosen double engine KFX (C-103), it is the latest news, there is a thread about KFX/IFX that we try to update.

Well, I think SU 27 is not going to be replaced in any time soon, I believe we will upgrade them. The one that is going to be replace is our F-5 Tiger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Dirgahayu Republik Indonesia ke-69*, 17 August 1945 - 17 August 2014

Keep united, keep strong and prosperous. INSHA ALLAH.

---

A nice gift for the anniversary :

*OPM members swear allegiance to RI, hand over five firearms*
_The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Archipelago | Sat, August 16 2014_

The XVII/Cendrawasih Military Command chief spokesman Lt. Col. Rikas Hidayatullah said Saturday some 500 members of the separatist Free Papua Movement (OPM) in West Papua swore allegiance to Indonesia and handed over the Morning Star flag and five firearms.

Rikas said the OPM members surrendered in Sumuruk village, Ransiki district in South Manokwari, West Papua province, as reported by Antara news agency.

He added that Cenderawasih Military Command Chief Maj. Gen. Christian Zebua received the former rebels and handed a red and white flag to them.

“The 500 OPM members declared that they had surrendered and wanted to return to the Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia [NKRI],” he said.

Rikas said the former rebels, known as the Kaswari 1 and Kaswari 2 groups, were led by village chiefs Yance Mandacan, Sayori and Ajis Mandacan to surrender to the authorities.

“We are fed up with fighting in the jungle. It is useless and it is much better to return and rejoin NKRI. We hope our friends will follow our decision," one of the former members of OPM, which has been staging a low-intensity struggle for independence, was reported as saying.

He added the former rebels handed over an SKS carabine, two revolvers, one M16A1 assault rifle and one double-barreled rifle. (alz/nvn)

OPM members swear allegiance to RI, hand over five firearms | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

Indos said:


> Thanks ...... . SK has chosen double engine KFX (C-103), it is the latest news, there is a thread about KFX/IFX that we try to update.
> 
> Well, I think SU 27 is not going to be replaced in any time soon, I believe we will upgrade them. The one that is going to be replace is our F-5 Tiger.



So no plans to buy more SU27s?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zero_wing said:


> So no plans to buy more SU27s?


We are still evaluating for F-5 Tiger replacement. So far the competitors are Su-35 and Gripen.


----------



## Zero_wing

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> We are still evaluating for F-5 Tiger replacement. So far the competitors are Su-35 and Gripen.



Man you guys too so like you guys plus us for our next gen figther program i mean like majority of the pilots love the gripen anyway going back plus our Thailand comrades which are the only southeast asian users are pining on the Gripen wow man that's great prospect for Indonesia maybe one of us can be Saab local service facility in southeast asia that would be great may strong bet would be Thailand but anything can happen. Anyhow keep making bigger strides

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zero_wing said:


> Man you guys too so like you guys plus us for our next gen figther program i mean like majority of the pilots love the gripen anyway going back plus our Thailand comrades which are the only southeast asian users are pining on the Gripen wow man that's great prospect for Indonesia maybe one of us can be Saab local service facility in southeast asia that would be great may strong bet would be Thailand but anything can happen. Anyhow keep making bigger strides


I personally prefer Su-35 over Gripen. My cousin served in Swedish Air Forces (but not a pilot) told me that they dont see Gripen as first line fighter or air superiority fighter too match the Sukhois. For them Gripen is more like their own version of F-16. A tactical fighter. But i think Indonesian military would prefer Gripen over Su-35 because of bigger chances to get Transfer of technology or any sort of joint development since SAAB is providing radars and missiles for our new stealth patrol ship (the new Klewang Class).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

hohoho, me think US will trying to block any deal with SAAB and promoting their own planes instead...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Komodo Full Production

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> hohoho, me think US will trying to block any deal with SAAB and promoting their own planes instead...........



Yes, USA has already offered another "grant" F-16 that need to be refurbished later (and we have to pay for it), as long as US want to give us important TOT, it can be a good choice. Avionic systems is the one that we need.


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Yes, USA has already offered another "grant" F-16 that need to be refurbished later (and we have to pay for it), as long as US want to give us important TOT, it can be a good choice. Avionic systems is the one that we need.



F-16 they will offer it again, and it will be in different project with F-5 replacement programme. After all TNI AU has projected to have at least 60 F-16

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> F-16 they will offer it again, and it will be in different project with F-5 replacement programme. After all TNI AU has projected to have at least 60 F-16


60 is not a bad number to have


----------



## MarveL

T 50 Golden Eagle, ready to enliven the Jakarta sky on Independence Day of the Republic of INDONESIA, Sunday, August 17, 2014






























_mission accomplish_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

meanwhile Indonesian own war against terrorism still happened ....

*Suspected terrorist shot 
dead, several arrested *
*Yuliasri Perdani and Agus Maryono, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta/Surabaya | Headlines | Sat, August 16 2014, 9:52 AM





*
Raid: Officers put up a police line outside a house rented by six suspected terrorists in Kedungwringin, Banyumas, Central Java, on Friday. One of the suspects was shot dead and the others were captured following a shootout with the police. _(JP/Agus Maryono)_
_
Police have arrested several people for their alleged involvement in the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) in Surabaya and Banyumas, Central Java. One was shot dead on Friday.

The National Police’s Densus 88 counterterrorism squad on Thursday arrested a suspected terrorist and ISIL recruiter identified as Saefuddin Umar in Surabaya, East Java.

Saefuddin, also known as Abu Fida, allegedly harbored some members of the East Mujahidin Indonesia terrorist cell led by fugitive Santoso and had knowledge about the group’s suicide bomb attack of the Poso Police complex last year. 

“He harbored terrorist fugitive M. Hidayah, alias Dayah, in 2002,” National Police spokesman Brig. Gen. Boy Rafli Amar said on Friday. 

Last year, Dayah was shot dead during a Densus 88 raid in Tulungagung, East Java. He was accused of sending recruits to Santoso’s paramilitary camp in Poso, Central Java and of raising funds for terrorist acts in Medan, North Sumatra and Bali. 

It is not the first time the police suspected Saefuddin’s involvement in terrorism. Back in 2004 Saefuddin was taken into police custody for allegedly harboring the late Dr. Azahari bin Husin and Noordin M. Top in 2002. 

The two were believed to have masterminded the 2002 Bali bombings and the 2003 JW Marriot hotel attack in Jakarta. 

Aside from the terrorism activities, the police found that Saefuddin had been actively involved in recruiting people and collecting donations for ISIL in Central and East Java. 

“He is perceived as a senior ISIL figure in East Java. He spoke in some of ISIL’s declaration events in Solo (Central Java), Surabaya and Malang along with alleged terrorist Afif Abdul Majid,” Boy added, referring to the leader of radical Islamic group Jamaah Ansharut Tauhid (JAT), an ISIL sympathizer who was recently arrested for his alleged terrorist activities.

According to Boy, Saefuddin often targeted university students in Surabaya to become ISIL recruits.

Meanwhile, no activity was seen to be conducted at the house of Abu Fida on Jl. Sidotopo in Surabaya following his arrest by Densus 88 on Thursday.

Mistiah, a local, said that Abu Fida’s house was always closed, except for the door of the shop selling traditional medicine that was located in the front part of the house. The owners also stayed inside the house. When a buyer came and rang the bell, Abu’s wife would come out to serve the buyer.

In Banyumas, police arrested six men and shot one of them in a raid on a rented house in the Griya Kencana Asri housing complex in Kedungwringin subdistrict, Patikraja district, Banyumas regency, Central Java on Friday.

“It happened very quickly for only about half an hour after Friday prayers,” Andre, an eye witness, said after the raid.

He said the 10 police personnel involved in the raid were all in plainclothes, but were fully armed. 

Locals said the six men, aged between 30 and 40, had been living in the house for about a month. They kept to themselves and did not interact with other people in the neighborhood. 

“One of them once delivered a copy of a divorce certificate to report to us, but they did not leave copies of their ID cards,” said Sakiyan, the head of the local neighboring unit, adding that they told him they were running a car rental business.

Banyumas Police chief Adj. Sr. Comr. Dwiyono confirmed the raid took place, but was reluctant to elaborate. “I was just informed that one was shot and died while the rest were promptly arrested,” he told The Jakarta Post on Friday.

Asked whether the raid was related to the current arrests of ISIL supporters, Dwiyono said the raid might not be a terrorism or an ISIL case. 

“All the personnel on duty were from Jakarta. We didn’t know. According to the information we received it was a curas (theft with violence) case,” Dwiyono said. 

*Indra Harsaputra also contributed to the article*
*
Suspected terrorist shot dead, several arrested | The Jakarta Post*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*West Nusa Tenggara Police Officer Murdered in Possible Terror Attack: Densus 88*
By Farouk Arnaz on 01:39 pm Aug 16, 2014





A Densus 88 officer. (AFP Photo/Usep Usman Nasrullah Akyat)

*Jakarta. *A local police chief in the eastern province of West Nusa Tenggara was shot dead by unidentified assailants on Saturday morning in what police believe may have been an act of terrorism.

Abdul Salam, the police chief of Ambalawi subdistrict, in Bima, West Nusa Tenggara, was shot dead while riding a motorcycle on his way to the police precinct.

“It happened in Ambalawi subdistrict, Bima, at 6 a.m. this morning. The victim died,” an officer in Indonesia’s anti-terrorism unit, Densus 88, told the Jakarta Globe on condition of anonymity.

The Densus 88 source said police were working on the assumption that the attackers were linked to jihadists trained in Poso, Central Sulawesi, under the nebulous leadership of the fugitive terror leader, Santoso.

The source did not comment further on the nature of the connection with Santoso, who is originally from Bima, but two senior police officers have been murdered in the area in recent months.

On June 2, the head of Bima Police’s intelligence unit Brig. Muhammad Yamin was shot and killed near his house in Rasabou village, Bolo subdistrict at 10:10 p.m. local time.

Yamin had just finished duty and was on his way home when two unidentified man followed him and shot him several times.

On March 28, the head of Bima Police’s most senior anti-narcotics investigator, Insp. Hanafi, was shot dead at 10:55 p.m. local time. Hanafi was also on a motorbike when two armed men on a motorcycle shot him two twice.

West Nusa Tenggara Police Officer Murdered in Possible Terror Attack: Densus 88 | The Jakarta Globe


----------



## Zero_wing

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> I personally prefer Su-35 over Gripen. My cousin served in Swedish Air Forces (but not a pilot) told me that they dont see Gripen as first line fighter or air superiority fighter too match the Sukhois. For them Gripen is more like their own version of F-16. A tactical fighter. But i think Indonesian military would prefer Gripen over Su-35 because of bigger chances to get Transfer of technology or any sort of joint development since SAAB is providing radars and missiles for our new stealth patrol ship (the new Klewang Class).



Ya i agree but the current defense plan and the budget and the demand from majority of Filipino pilots are in love with the Gripen and this the start for us because the current defense plans plans for LIFT (FA50s) Figthers (possibily the Gripen) and beyond the single engine to two engine planes possibily the Korean plane again or possibily a Russian one i mean the Russians have been asking us for a full defense cooperation pact for years now i dont know what there deal is but i think its something to look at anyway its good that you have sources like your cousin to tell you stuff like this is he or she on the ground staff or a base staff?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zero_wing said:


> Ya i agree but the current defense plan and the budget and the demand from majority of Filipino pilots are in love with the Gripen and this the start for us because the current defense plans plans for LIFT (FA50s) Figthers (possibily the Gripen) and beyond the single engine to two engine planes possibily the Korean plane again or possibily a Russian one i mean the Russians have been asking us for a full defense cooperation pact for years now i dont know what there deal is but i think its something to look at anyway its good that you have sources like your cousin to tell you stuff like this is he or she on the ground staff or a base staff?


She worked at the armed forces HQ. Her mother Indonesian, her father Swedish. She told me that Sweden is badly placed since the country located right in the doorstep of Russia. The development of Swedish military industry are related with cold war threats and they dont have any choice but joining the NATO for protection. She even joking that apart from their advance technology they are lack of menpower and defensible ground. She told me that if Sweden and Indonesia share land borders, no matter how advance their military technology, Indonesian Army can invade and conquer their land at any time armed only with tooth picks and just relying on numbers. I am very surprised on how they have pessimistic view on their defensive capabilities but then i think Scandinavian people are rational in the way of thinking and they didnt see military services as something different than other job. Most of them avoiding to get drafted.


----------



## DarkElf

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> She worked at the armed forces HQ. Her mother Indonesian, her father Swedish. She told me that Sweden is badly placed since the country located right in the doorstep of Russia. The development of Swedish military industry are related with cold war threats and they dont have any choice but joining the NATO for protection. She even joking that apart from their advance technology they are lack of menpower and defensible ground. She told me that if Sweden and Indonesia share land borders, no matter how advance their military technology, Indonesian Army can invade and conquer their land at any time armed only with tooth picks and just relying on numbers. I am very surprised on how they have pessimistic view on their defensive capabilities but then i think Scandinavian people are rational in the way of thinking and they didnt see military services as something different than other job. Most of them avoiding to get drafted.



How the mighty have fallen. Scandinavian used to be very good at warfare, from the viking era, Sweden in 17 century, to the Finland with it's winter war against USSR. Now they have very pessimistic view... toothpicks


----------



## MarveL

Happy Monday Morning!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

DarkElf said:


> How the mighty have fallen. Scandinavian used to be very good at warfare, from the viking era, Sweden in 17 century, to the Finland with it's winter war against USSR. Now they have very pessimistic view... toothpicks



The one who said it is half Indonesian..........


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Army personnel face to face with Israel Army in Lebanon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

the victim and suspects in the case were US citizens.

MURDER INVESTIGATION
*FBI assisting Bali police in murder investigation*
Senin, 18 Agustus 2014 | 09:52 WIB






DENPASAR. The US Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) is helping the Bali Police investigation into the murder of Sheila von Weise Mack, a US woman whose body was found in a suitcase at The St. Regis Bali Resort in Nusa Dua on Tuesday.

Denpasar Police chief Sr. Comr. Djoko Hari Utomo told journalists on Saturday that the FBI were assisting the police as the victim and suspects in the case were US citizens.

“The FBI have come to help us speed up the police investigation, because the suspects are American and the victim is also American,” Djoko said after a meeting about the results of an autopsy conducted on the victim’s body at Sanglah General Hospital.

Police have named the victim’s daughter, Heather Lois Mack, 19, and her boyfriend Tommy Schaefer, 21, as suspects in the case.

The couple allegedly killed the 62-year-old woman and placed her body in a silver-colored suitcase, which they put in the trunk of a taxi at The St. Regis on Tuesday afternoon. They then left the hotel, where they had been vacationing, via the beach

“We’ve just had a meeting to discuss the situation, particularly related to the autopsy,” Djoko said. One FBI representative was also present at the meeting.

Djoko said that the FBI representative had arrived in Bali on Friday. However, Djoko refused to elaborate on the assistance provided by the FBI. “Everything that we need,” Djoko said when asked what assistance the FBI was providing.

Meanwhile, the head of the forensics team at Sanglah hospital, Ida Bagus Putu Alit, said the meeting discussed the autopsy results.

The autopsy found that the victim died due to an obstruction of the respiratory tract, which was caused by a broken nose. “The broken nose caused bleeding. The blood blocked the respiratory tract resulting in death,” Alit said.

The autopsy also found a broken bone in the victim’s neck, and several wounds to the left arm, an indication that the victim appeared to have tried to defend herself.

The autopsy also found that the victim was hit while she was upright. “She died rapidly after her nose was hit causing bleeding. We estimate that she died between 6.45 am and 10 a.m. in the morning. She had not had breakfast when the incident happened,” he said.

Alit confirmed that the meeting was also attended by an FBI representative.

“The FBI came to coordinate, to find connections between this case and a case that they are investigating in the US. But they haven’t explained what that case is,” Alit said.

Alit said the victim’s body would be taken to the US by the FBI, to be examined there. “The body will be handed over to the [US] consulate, to be taken to the US by the FBI. They’ve said they will conduct further examinations of the body in the US, to find connections to the criminal case in the US,” he added.

The body is expected to be sent to the US on Monday.

When asked, Djoko declined to explain about the investigation by the FBI into a crime in the US that is allegedly related to the Bali case.

“We’re only looking at what happened here in Bali. We don’t know what happened there,” he said.

When asked whether it was possible that the suspects would be processed in the US under that country’s legal system, Djoko said “It is not our authority to convey that.”

Djoko added that the suspects had not confessed that they had killed the victim. “We are not pursuing a confession. If every criminal confessed, that would be amazing,” Djoko said.

The suspects are currently refusing to be interrogated as they are waiting for their lawyer from the US. Although the police have appointed a lawyer for the couple, they have insisted that they will wait for their lawyer. (Ni Komang Erviani)

FBI Assisting Bali Police In Murder Investigation - Kontan Online


----------



## MarveL

Flypass TNI-AU in Indonesia Independence Day, 17 August 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

18 August 2014
*Think Tank: Oz and Indonesia*
By Graeme Dobell






When Australia thinks strategy, it quickly comes to Indonesia.

So it was when the Howard Government was mulling the 2000 Defence White Paper. The National Security Committee of Cabinet was grilling the defenceniks: ‘If Indonesia can’t invade us, why should we buy all these military toys?’

One official produced a map, pointed to the archipelago and island chain arcing across Australia’s north, and asked: ‘What do you see?’

‘That’s Indonesia.’

‘Yes, sir, today it’s Indonesia. Just think what it’d mean if Indonesia broke up and instead this map showed three new Bangladeshes and a couple of new oil-rich Bruneis.’

I’ve heard various versions of this yarn, but having asked some who should have been there when it supposedly happened, I get no confirmation. It’s a tale yet to achieve the truth it deserves, illustrating how Indonesia directs Australia’s regional dreams or dominates its nightmares.

The vision of a splintering Indonesia goes to the nightmare side of current Australian imaginings. On Suharto’s fall, the horror was of Indonesia succumbing to centrifugal forces as Yugoslavia did after Tito. Instead of that nightmare, Indonesia conjured up a dream experiment—one of the world’s most ambitious efforts at political devolution and regional autonomy.

The doomsayers in Jakarta see little more than a devolution of corruption, setting a course to splinter the Republic. Joko Widodo’s arrival is an extraordinarily positive answer to that lament. Devolution meant an engineer who created a furniture business could become mayor of Solo in 2005, then step up to be elected Jakarta’s governor in 2012, and next month will be sworn in as Indonesia’s seventh president. Indonesians have elected ‘one of us’ as their leader; that democratic expression of the idea of ‘us’ is a powerful unifying force.

As the previous column noted, add a great caveat to the statement that Indonesia and Australia are neighbours with absolutely nothing in common. We now share something vital and defining—democracy. Add to that a further fundamental point—both agree on the regional and strategic importance of a unified and strong Indonesia. Indeed, the fact of a democratic Indonesia should help Australia accept its relative decline—stress relative—compared to the growing wealth and power of its giant neighbour.

Stressing Australia’s belief in a unified Indonesia is a point worth making. It ain’t always been so. Through the 1950s and 1960s, Canberra would have been happy with bits of Indonesia splitting away: because of fears about Indonesia turning to communism; when the CIA was shipping arms to support regional rebellions in Sumatra and Sulawesi; during Konfrontasi when British and Australian soldiers were fighting Indonesian troops; and when the Dutch were trying to hang on to West Papua.

Australia’s leading role in the one successful bit of splitism—the creation of East Timor— doesn’t fit with the mindset of the 1950s and 60s. Right up to the moment that East Timor voted for independence, Australia was sincere—in statement and belief—in calling for East Timor to remain within the Republic. The great irony is that Jakarta’s elite is convinced Australia was always plotting against it in Timor; that conviction misreads the clash between popular sentiment in Oz and Canberra’s judgement of national interest.

Australia’s commitment to a coherent rather than a fractured Indonesia is expressed in one phrase that is pregnant with meaning for Canberra strategists. That’s the statement that any military threat to Australia will come ‘from or through’ Indonesia. The idea has a long history in Australian thinking, dating from that moment of existential fright delivered by Japan in WWII. It’s a powerful idea that can shift in shape and colour. Thus, the 1947 Strategic Appreciation noted (PDF):

Having established herself in Indonesia, Russia could attack the mainland of Australia under cover of land based aircraft. Hence, it follows that Australia is vitally interested in this line of approach.

The most famous expression of ‘from or through’ was Paul Dibb’s 1986 Review of Australian Defence (PDF):

In defence terms, Indonesia is our most important neighbour. The Indonesian archipelago forms a protective barrier to Australia’s northern approaches. We have a common interest in regional stability, free from interference by potentially hostile external powers. At the same time, we must recognise that, because of its proximity, the archipelago to our north is the area from or through which a military threat to Australia could most easily be posed.

Australia wants an Indonesia strong enough not to be porous or splitable, but uninterested in using its strength for anything nasty.

The Oz dream is to go beyond ‘from or through’ to find (PDF) ‘a shield to Australia’s north.’ Australia will stand with ASEAN in the fervent wish for Jokowi’s huge success.

Graeme Dobell is the ASPI journalist fellow.

Pacific Sentinel: Think Tank: Oz and Indonesia


----------



## nufix

MarveL said:


> 18 August 2014
> *Think Tank: Oz and Indonesia
> free from interference by potentially hostile external powers*
> 
> Pacific Sentinel: Think Tank: Oz and Indonesia



wow, that's rich coming from a country whose allegiance is tied up to a country as far as Europe and the USA


----------



## Nike

MarveL said:


> 18 August 2014
> *Think Tank: Oz and Indonesia*
> By Graeme Dobell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Australia thinks strategy, it quickly comes to Indonesia.
> 
> So it was when the Howard Government was mulling the 2000 Defence White Paper. The National Security Committee of Cabinet was grilling the defenceniks: ‘If Indonesia can’t invade us, why should we buy all these military toys?’
> 
> One official produced a map, pointed to the archipelago and island chain arcing across Australia’s north, and asked: ‘What do you see?’
> 
> ‘That’s Indonesia.’
> 
> ‘Yes, sir, today it’s Indonesia. Just think what it’d mean if Indonesia broke up and instead this map showed three new Bangladeshes and a couple of new oil-rich Bruneis.’
> 
> I’ve heard various versions of this yarn, but having asked some who should have been there when it supposedly happened, I get no confirmation. It’s a tale yet to achieve the truth it deserves, illustrating how Indonesia directs Australia’s regional dreams or dominates its nightmares.
> 
> The vision of a splintering Indonesia goes to the nightmare side of current Australian imaginings. On Suharto’s fall, the horror was of Indonesia succumbing to centrifugal forces as Yugoslavia did after Tito. Instead of that nightmare, Indonesia conjured up a dream experiment—one of the world’s most ambitious efforts at political devolution and regional autonomy.
> 
> The doomsayers in Jakarta see little more than a devolution of corruption, setting a course to splinter the Republic. Joko Widodo’s arrival is an extraordinarily positive answer to that lament. Devolution meant an engineer who created a furniture business could become mayor of Solo in 2005, then step up to be elected Jakarta’s governor in 2012, and next month will be sworn in as Indonesia’s seventh president. Indonesians have elected ‘one of us’ as their leader; that democratic expression of the idea of ‘us’ is a powerful unifying force.
> 
> As the previous column noted, add a great caveat to the statement that Indonesia and Australia are neighbours with absolutely nothing in common. We now share something vital and defining—democracy. Add to that a further fundamental point—both agree on the regional and strategic importance of a unified and strong Indonesia. Indeed, the fact of a democratic Indonesia should help Australia accept its relative decline—stress relative—compared to the growing wealth and power of its giant neighbour.
> 
> Stressing Australia’s belief in a unified Indonesia is a point worth making. It ain’t always been so. Through the 1950s and 1960s, Canberra would have been happy with bits of Indonesia splitting away: because of fears about Indonesia turning to communism; when the CIA was shipping arms to support regional rebellions in Sumatra and Sulawesi; during Konfrontasi when British and Australian soldiers were fighting Indonesian troops; and when the Dutch were trying to hang on to West Papua.
> 
> Australia’s leading role in the one successful bit of splitism—the creation of East Timor— doesn’t fit with the mindset of the 1950s and 60s. Right up to the moment that East Timor voted for independence, Australia was sincere—in statement and belief—in calling for East Timor to remain within the Republic. The great irony is that Jakarta’s elite is convinced Australia was always plotting against it in Timor; that conviction misreads the clash between popular sentiment in Oz and Canberra’s judgement of national interest.
> 
> Australia’s commitment to a coherent rather than a fractured Indonesia is expressed in one phrase that is pregnant with meaning for Canberra strategists. That’s the statement that any military threat to Australia will come ‘from or through’ Indonesia. The idea has a long history in Australian thinking, dating from that moment of existential fright delivered by Japan in WWII. It’s a powerful idea that can shift in shape and colour. Thus, the 1947 Strategic Appreciation noted (PDF):
> 
> Having established herself in Indonesia, Russia could attack the mainland of Australia under cover of land based aircraft. Hence, it follows that Australia is vitally interested in this line of approach.
> 
> The most famous expression of ‘from or through’ was Paul Dibb’s 1986 Review of Australian Defence (PDF):
> 
> In defence terms, Indonesia is our most important neighbour. The Indonesian archipelago forms a protective barrier to Australia’s northern approaches. We have a common interest in regional stability, free from interference by potentially hostile external powers. At the same time, we must recognise that, because of its proximity, the archipelago to our north is the area from or through which a military threat to Australia could most easily be posed.
> 
> Australia wants an Indonesia strong enough not to be porous or splitable, but uninterested in using its strength for anything nasty.
> 
> The Oz dream is to go beyond ‘from or through’ to find (PDF) ‘a shield to Australia’s north.’ Australia will stand with ASEAN in the fervent wish for Jokowi’s huge success.
> 
> Graeme Dobell is the ASPI journalist fellow.
> 
> Pacific Sentinel: Think Tank: Oz and Indonesia



doesn't know, but the best thing we can do is to strengthen our self, getting stronger economically and militarily, this way we can pursue our National interest with more leisure and freedom.





Kompas Online, credit @kensama

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## William Hung

Happy Independence Day 








> SURABAYA, INDONESIA - AUGUST 17: Indonesian men compete for a prize in climbing a greased pole called Panjat Pinang as Indonesians Celebrate the 69th National Independence Day on August 17, 2014 in Surabaya, Indonesia. Indonesia became an independent nation on August 17, 1945 having previously been under Dutch rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike




----------



## Indos

Erase that picture bro, or you will get negative rating from me...(or I can ask thread banned for you in Think Tank Secret Thread/ my last victim is shuntmaster who get banned all the time now after my report) It is better to use whatever thread or Arabic Coffee shop thread to get "Madocaft" attention by tagging her, and start conversing with her in personal way, instead of being off topic with that kind of picture.... 



@Black Flag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

KRI Usman Harun and KRI John Lie in Portland
















KRI Bung Tomo in Malaga


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> KRI Usman Harun and KRI John Lie in Portland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRI Bung Tomo in Malaga



Bung Tomo right now located near Suez and John Lee with Usman-Harun going to Malaga


----------



## William Hung

Indos said:


> Erase that picture bro, or you will get negative rating from me...(or I can ask thread banned for you in Think Tank Secret Thread/ my last victim is shuntmaster who get banned all the time now after my report) It is better to use whatever thread or Arabic Coffee shop thread to get "Madocaft" attention by tagging her, and start conversing with her in personal way, instead of being off topic with that kind of picture....
> 
> 
> 
> @Black Flag



Sorry buddy, if that kind of pic make you upset, I won't post it again. Since its already posted, you can go ahead and give it a negative rating before mods delete it. You can also ask mod to ban me, I will take it like a man. 

And no, I'm not going to stalk madokafc and send her personal messages. My comments on her is just fun. You are being too serious.


----------



## Indos

Black Flag said:


> Sorry buddy, if that kind of pic make you upset, I won't post it again. Since its already posted, you can go ahead and give it a negative rating before mods delete it. You can also ask mod to ban me, I will take it like a man.
> 
> And no, I'm not going to stalk madokafc and send her personal messages. My comments on her is just fun. You are being too serious.



Thanks for not posting that kind of picture again. There is a "delete" tool in the left side of the post, so the poster can always delete their own.


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> Bung Tomo right now located near Suez and John Lee with Usman-Harun going to Malaga



yep, this is where KRI Frans Kaisiepo 368 greeted its new brother, the KRI Bung Tomo 357, while performing its mission as UNIFIL Task Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Old pics
Indonesian KC-130B and Su-30 conduct air refueling 
US made meets Russian made, if this was a **** movie, the title would be : Interracial Aerial Gangbang


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

*Indonesia increases defence budget 14%*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok and Craig Caffrey, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
17 August 2014
Outgoing Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono has announced a 2015 defence budget of INR95 trillion (USD8.1 billion), a year-on-year increase of 14%.

The proportion of GDP that defence has been allocated in 2015 remains relatively low at about 0.8% and the budget increase mainly reflects Indonesia's continuing economic expansion (estimated at about 5.7% in 2014).

Yudhoyono, who will step down in October to make way for president-elect Joko Widodo, said in his annual budget speech on 15 August that the military expenditure will be directed at continuing the modernisation of the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) and consequently the country's defence industrial base.
Indonesia increases defence budget 14% - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## Indos

(Google Translate)

11 August 2014







*Recent Developments IFX fighter jet project *

PT DI Indonesia (PTDI) is developing two types of original work of the nation aircraft. The aircraft is designed for passenger transport and combat purposes. So how about the continuation of the aircraft project ?.

Director of Technology and Development PTDI Andi Alisjahbana N219 describe a new type of passenger aircraft ready to be introduced to the public (roll out) at the beginning of 2015 the next three months or about March, N219 will undergo initial test flight (first flight).

"Roll out the beginning of 2015 was run out 2-3 months to roll out a new first flight," he told reporters during the event RITECH Expo 2014 BPPT office Jalan MH Thamrin Jakarta, Saturday (08/09/2014).

After the test flight, the new N219 can obtain certification from the Ministry of Transportation as the regulator. Targeted certification no later than February 2017 out this important certification as a requirement for mass production. Andi confirmed until now, Indonesia has not yet made the original aircraft which have passed the certification of the MoT test.

"N250 can not be produced because it has not been certified," he explained.

N219 is an advanced propeller plane sons and daughters of the nation's work. The aircraft is capable of carrying passengers and goods more than similar aircraft such as the Dornier 228-202. The Dornier aircraft has been used by the airline Susi Air. N219 aircraft also priced much cheaper than the Dornier but it uses the latest cockpit technology.

"We want to target $ 4.5 million. Dornier recently purchased for $ 8 million," he said.

As for the manufacture of fighter aircraft, PTDI with the Ministry of Defence and South Korea entered the Engineering Manufacturing Development phase. EMD process started this year and last up to 10 years into the future. This is the final process of EMD aircraft certification Korean Fighter Xperiment / Indonesian Fighter Xperiment (KFX / IFX).

"This is our new start this year and finish in 2025," he said.

Andi justify the EMD process was delayed due to some problems. One is the difference demanders single engine (South Korea demand) and double engines (Indonesian request).

Finally agreed under the KFX / IFX will wear a double engine. KFX / IFX is a 4.5 generation aircraft. The aircraft has the above technologies F16 and F18 but under F 22 and F35 aircraft. This aircraft does not have the technology most, though not as sophisticated anti-radar aircraft F22 or F35.

"Generation 5 he used radar technology can not be detected. Lot of technology that is used so that the radar can not detect. Generations 4.5 approach to it, but it's not as sophisticated," he said. _*(Detik)*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Google Translate

8 April 2014

*



*
Ilham Habibie ( PT RAI )

*3 Phase Development Project Draft of "BJ Habibie" R80 Aircraft *

Former Research and Technology Minister BJ Habibie are designing R80 turbo-prop aircraft which is now being developed by PT Regio Aviation Industries (RAI) and PT Indonesian Aerospace (PT DI).

Before making this plane started since 2013 ago. There are several stages of the manufacturing process with a capacity of 80 passenger aircraft.

RAI President Agung Nugroho said propeller aircraft development is divided into 3 phases:

The first phase is the initial design phase or preliminary design, market testing, and business financial test, look for consumer and business plan. This phase is carried out in the year 2013-2014.

"We are now in the business plan (business plan) and pleminiary design or initial design," said Agung met at the MoU between PT RAI with Dassault Systèmes at the Hotel Indonesia Kempinski, Jakarta, Tuesday (08/04/2014).

The second phase, which is full scale development (development of full scale) was conducted from 2014 to 2017 In this phase steps are more concrete antaralain detail design, prototyping, test flight, certifications and product type as well as the preparation of industrialization or mass production .

Commissioner of PT RAI, Ilham Habibie said next year the prototype of this plane can be made. Also include the price of this aircraft was already known.

"We're not finished, we have not select engines, if the cockpit finished, we will be ready with the design. Perhaps middle or end of the year. When it completes the definition of the plane is okay, then we can provide a price," he said.

The third phase, namely the serial production, sales and product support. Phase conducted in 2018-further include production, sales, after-sales, and further development.


*PT Regio Aviation Industries (RAI) Collaboration with Dassault Systèmes France *

Aircraft manufacturer in the country, PT Regio Aviation Industries (RAI), get help from companies in the sector of 3D design software from France, Dassault Systèmes to make the aircraft designs R80.

The civilian aircraft Regio Prop (R-80) is the successor to the N-250 aircraft that were created by BJ Habibie. Currently the aircraft continued its manufacture by children namely Ilham Habibie Habibie through RAI.

The aircraft manufacturer will install R80 Dassault Systèmes 3D EXPERIENCE platform to support collaborative engineering and manufacturing jobs.

While Dassault Systèmes will provide solutions to the aerospace, and measuring project progress based on all of the major criteria that include cost, schedule, workload, performance, risks, and opportunities.

"With 3D EXPERIENCE Dassault Systèmes platform, we want to know in real time the development of our aircraft programs ranging from the design, simulation, until the production planning and integration," said President Director of Agung Nugroho RAI in the event PT RAI MoU with Dassault Systèmes at the Hotel Indonesia Kempinski, Jakarta, Tuesday (08/04/2014).

"This ensures our program will be done on time, within budget and at the same time increasing the value of consumer products," he added.

RAI will harness the potential of 3D EXPERIENCE platform with expertise and Dassault Systèmes business partner in Indonesia, PT Nusantara Secom Infotech (PT NSI). This cooperation will help resolve RAI aircraft being made, R80.

"Dassault Systèmes has prompted many innovations that change the way the work of engineers, designers, and suppliers. Platform we will serve as a catalyst to leverage and enhance the knowledge and ability of RAI and its supply chain to complete the R80 program as promised," said Managing Director for Asia South Pacific Dassault Systèmes, Samson Khaou.

Currently R80 aircraft with a capacity of 80 people is still in the production stage. Targeted, these civilian commuter aircraft will make its maiden flight in 2017.


*Producing 400 Units 
*
R80 aircraft draft by former Minister of Technology BJ Habibie now included preliminary design phase or preliminary design contained in the business plan. The plan in 20 years, as many as 400 units of this aircraft will be produced in the factory of PT Indonesian Aerospace (PT DI), Bandung, West Java.

"We are now in the business plan. 400 aircraft in 20 years," said President Director of PT Ragio Aviation Industries (RAI) Agung Nugroho in the signing of the MoU between PT RAI with Dassault Systèmes at the Hotel Indonesia Kempinski, Jakarta, Tuesday (8/4 / 2014).

Agung said after the preliminary design is complete, in the period 2014-2017 with a capacity of 80 passenger aircraft is entering into the detail design, prototype and subsequently made a more detailed aircraft design. After the prototype, the aircraft will enter the stage of testing certification and first flight.

"Human resources we will take from PT DI, because we do not have large human resources, but we have experts to develop the R80. We enter the final stages of preliminary design, detail design afterwards, elaborated into more detail," said General .

In the same place, Commissioner of PT RAI which is also the son of BJ Habibie, Ilham Habibie said the end of the year is expected to be completed early designs. So the next year, the prototype can be made.

"We're not finished, we have not select engines, the cockpit if we have bakukan design. Perhaps middle or end of the year. When it completes the definition of the plane is okay, then we can provide a price," said Ilham.


*6 National Airlines ordered *

Prop Regio civil aircraft (R80) Former Minister of Technology BJ Habibie design have been ordered by a lot of airlines in the country. It has been noted that there are 6 airlines that are interested in the aircraft with a capacity of 80 passengers.

Commissioner of PT Regio Aviation Industries (RAI) that produce this aircraft, Ilham Habibie said the airline is 6 airlines operating on these routes shorter, because the R80 aircraft specifications suitable for the shorter route.

"There Nam Water, Sky Aviation, Wings Air, Citilink, Merpati, and Kalstar. They've come from the beginning, has been entered," Ilham said on the sidelines of the signing of the MoU between PT RAI with Dassault Systèmes at the Hotel Indonesia Kempinski, Jakarta, Tuesday (08.04.2014).

Ilham said, the current PT RAI will focus on the domestic market first, before reaching the global market. The plan of this aircraft will also be marketed in the ASEAN region because these routes airline in Southeast Asia is not much different in Indonesia.

"We concentrate on the domestic first. Most dynamic world markets in Indonesia. Course we are going to foreign countries," said the son of BJ Habibie.

Meanwhile, President Director of PT Agung Nugroho RAI mention of all airlines plane offered R80, there are two who have signed a Letter of Intent (LoI). These are among Nam Water and Kalstar.

"We have signed a Letter of Intent with 2 Indonesia airliner, Nam Air 100 aircraft and Kalstar they plan to buy 25 aircraft," said Agung. _*(Detik)*_


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> Google Translate
> 
> 8 April 2014
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Ilham Habibie ( PT RAI )
> 
> *3 Phase Development Project Draft of "BJ Habibie" R80 Aircraft *



This is hardly a military news, should have been put into Indonesian aviation industry thread instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

nufix said:


> This is hardly a military news, should have been put into Indonesian aviation industry thread instead.



Ya, memang, tapi sedikit-sedikit boleh lah kita masukin keunggulan teknologi bangsa Indonesia di thread yg banyak peminatnya ini, sebagai bagian dari perang psikologis.


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


>



I personally love it, when the military parades on city roads instead of at military bases.


----------



## Indos

nufix said:


> I personally love it, when the military parades on city roads instead of at military bases.



Looking forward for 10 October parade then............ 






Super Drone (Army Project)


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> Looking forward for 10 October parade then............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Drone (Army Project)


nah that will be held at halim AFB like always


----------



## MarveL

nufix said:


> This is hardly a military news, should have been put into Indonesian aviation industry thread instead.



"kita bikin rame" ... threadnya


----------



## MarveL

*Australia says to restore intelligence and military cooperation with Indonesia*
Reuters News | Aug 19, 2014






SYDNEY (Reuters) - Australia has reached a deal with Indonesia to resume intelligence and military cooperation, Foreign Minister Julie Bishop said on Tuesday, ending a long rift which erupted late last year over Australian spying.

Bishop and Prime Minister Tony Abbott will travel to Indonesia to sign the new "Joint Understanding of a Code of Conduct" with Indonesian Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa and Indonesia's outgoing President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, Australian media said.

"We have reached agreement on the joint understanding and we are currently arranging a time to sign it," Bishop told the Australian Broadcasting Corp., without providing further details.

The Indonesian Foreign Ministry was not immediately available for comment. Australia's Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade did not immediately respond to a request for further comment.

The often tetchy relations between the two countries struck a new low in November over media revelations that Australia had spied on Yudhoyono, his wife and other top Indonesian officials.

Ties have been further strained over the issue of asylum seekers who attempt to sail to Australia via Indonesia.

Abbott implemented a policy of towing back to Indonesia often leaky vessels carrying asylum seekers, which has been condemned by Jakarta.

Indonesia suspended military and police cooperation with Australia over asylum seekers. Yudhoyono in December presented a six-point plan for restoring good relations, including a code of conduct on intelligence matters.

The Australian newspaper reported that Yudhoyono had reviewed the new code and that it includes a promise by Australia not to use its spy agencies to harm its neighbor.


(Reporting By Jane Wardell. Additional reporting by Kanupriya Kapoor in JAKARTA; Editing by Kim Coghill)

Australia says to restore intelligence and military cooperation with Indonesia - Reuters News 8/19/2014 12:38 AM


----------



## Nike

Passing Exercise between Frans Kaisepo and Bung Tomo


----------



## Nike

Defence Services Command and Staff College Course (DSCSC) Sri Lanka mengunjungi PT Pindad (Persero) pada hari Senin, 18 Desember 2014. Rombongan yang dikepalai oleh Instruktur Navy-Wings DSCSC Sri Lanka, Comodore AAP Liayanagee RSP USP psc ini diterima oleh Kepala Departemen Penjualan Non TNI dan Ekspor Neny Mulyani PT Pindad di Auditorium Gedung Direktorat PT Pindad (Persero), Bandung.

Defense Services Command and Staff College Course (DSCSC) Sri Lanka visiting PT PINDAD yesterday, Monday December 18 2014. They want to expand their knowledge about military industries in the region, including Indonesia, and as a representative of Indonesian Military Industries PT PINDAD get the honor to welcoming the guest.


----------



## Nike

Yonkav 6 Serbu


----------



## Wahhab2701

madokafc said:


> Passing Exercise between Frans Kaisepo and Bung Tomo


 Beautiful. love it!


----------



## Nike

lately so many good news who will come, i don't know from where i will started it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Airbus DS improves Air Surveillance Capabilities of Indonesian Air Force*

(Source: Airbus Defence and Space; issued Aug. 18, 2014)

Airbus Defence and Space provides the Indonesian Air Force with the latest aircraft identification and air surveillance equipment, thus improving the air traffic control and air defence capabilities over the country's more than 15,000 islands. 

The company has been awarded a contract by SBL Star Technology Pte Ltd., Singapore, to deliver two of its monopulse secondary surveillance radars MSSR 2000 I to equip the mobile air surveillance and tracking systems which will be operated by the Indonesian Air Force. The final delivery will be done beginning of next year. 

"Air traffic control authorities all over the world are facing continually increasing air traffic density," said Thomas Müller, Head of the Electronics Business Line of Airbus Defence and Space. "Together with military air traffic, this situation requires a high-performance guidance system ensuring safety, comprehensive data exchange and efficient allocation of airspace. With our system in operation in around 30 countries we have proven our capability to provide a reliable solution." 

In air surveillance and air traffic control, secondary radars such as MSSR 2000 I complement primary radars in identifying individual aircraft and establishing a comprehensive recognized air picture. Typically, a primary radar is able to measure the position of an aircraft at a point of time from reflections of the radar beam without giving a clear identification of the aircraft. The secondary radar exchanges messages with all the aircraft in its area collecting detailed information about flight number, destination, etc. 

To this end, MSSR 2000 I sends out interrogation signals according to the latest Mode S standard and collects the responses. In this way, the secondary radar in close cooperation with the primary radar provides a real-time overview of aircraft positions and additional aircraft data which results in a significant improvement in air surveillance and air traffic control. 

In the military field, MSSR 2000 I is used for automatic friend-or-foe identification (IFF), thus avoiding friendly fire, i.e. the erroneous engagement of friendly forces. Airbus Defence and Space has delivered IFF systems to several nations for ground and naval applications. Among others, MSSR 2000 I protects all German Navy ships as well as UK Royal Navy ships and the French Navy's "Mistral" class command ships. In Germany, the company has established the air traffic control network of the German Luftwaffe covering an airspace of 1.700 x 1.500 km. 

In total, about 400 Airbus Defence and Space systems are in operation in around 30 nations, including the U.S. For civil air traffic control purposes it is in service in Austria, Portugal, and the Philippines.

Airbus DS improves Air Surveillance Capabilities of Indonesian Air Force

*Seperti Apa Wujud Tank 'Misterius' Buatan Pindad?*
Today 18:25





Liputan6.com, Bandung - Pemerintah menyiapkan 7 program kemandirian industri pertahanan (inhan) yakni Pengembangan Pesawat tempur (KFX/IFX), Roket dan Rudal Nasional, Kapal Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR), Kapal Selam, Pembangunan Industri Propelan, Radar Nasional dan Tank Nasional.

Sesuai Undang-Undang Nomor 16 Tahun 2012 tentang Inhan, untuk Lead Integrator dipercayakan kepada perusahaan pelat merah yang tergabung dalam Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) Industri Strategis. Salah perusahaan tersebut adalah PT Pindad, yang dipercayakan menangani program Tank Nasional.

Direktur Operasi Produk Hankam PT Pindad, Tri Hardjono mengatakan, pihaknya telah menyiapkan konsep pembuatan kendaraan tempur lapis baja menggunakan roda rantai ini.

Konsep awal akan dilakukan untuk membangun tank ukuran sedang bersama sejumlah mitra luar negeri, salah satunya Perusahaan Kontraktor Militer FNSS asal Turki. Sesuai dengan kondisi geografis, bobot tank dipilih tidak boleh lebih dari 30 ton.

"Tank medium itu kita diminta untuk mengkoordinir seluruh aktivitas, desain engineering maupun sourching itu yang kita lakukan dengan FNSS. Rencananya itu adalah penelitian bersama dan produk sharing bersama. Harapannya Pindad punya pakar, baik di dalam negeri maupun kawasan sekitar," ucap Tri kepada Liputan6.com di kantornya, Bandung, Jawa Barat.

Untuk Turret system, PT Pindad sudah menyiapkan 3 pilihan yaitu Cockerill Maintenance & Ingenierie (CMI) Belgia, Oto Melara asal Italia dan Denel Land System asal Afrika Selatan. Sedangkan untuk mesin pemilihan dari Negara di Eropa salah satunya dari industri pertahanan Perancis.

"Ini juga ada beberapa alternatif, karena kita sudah putuskan medium tank ini menggunakan 105mm, kita punya tiga alternatif yang bisa menyuplai 105 mm. Ada CMI, Oto Melara, Ada denel. Itu juga kita ajukan kepada pihak kementerian kepada KKIP, kepada user, terkait kelebihan dan kekurangan dari masing-masing kanon turret ini," papar Tri.

"Teman-teman sudah memiliki beberapa alternatif. Itu ada 3 pilihan untuk engine. Sesuai dengan pengalaman, kita lebih mudah menggunakan produk Eropa. Di sana mereka telah memiliki berbagai varian, di mana engine itu juga digunakan untuk komersil," imbuh dia.

Selain bobot yang menjadi syarat utama, sejumlah pra-syarat juga harus dipenuhi desainer PT Pindad dan FNSS seperti Silhouette (bayangan). Hal ini dilakukan agar tank mudah bersembunyi saat berada di medan perang.

"Konsep produknya dari Pindad, kita sudah memberikan desain-desain bahwa tinggi tidak boleh lebih dari 2,5 meter di atas kanon kayak gitu-gitu dari Pindad. Kemudian, performance seperti apa itu juga dari Indonesia. Itu yang kita mengembangkan kerjasama dengan mereka, bahwasanya penentuan sumber sourching contohnya Power Pack, Engine. Itukan sangat menentukan pada saat nanti kemudian maintenance dan sebagainya. Itu juga kita memberikan masukan," terangnya.

Tank medium buatan Pindad ini akan selesai pada Tahun 2016. Pindad berharap tank medium dapat membantu kebutuhan alat utama sistem alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista) TNI yang telah berumur uzur.

"Bapak KSAD juga sudah mengharapkan Pindad segera mengeluarkan roda rantai, karena penggunaan dan kebutuhan berbeda. Medium tank, karena ini pendanaan dari Negara ya dari Kementrian harapannya dalam 3 tahun APBN itu bisa diselesaikan," tandas Tri. (Ein)

(Rizki Gunawan)

Sumber : Liputan6.com

google translate version, sorry too lazy to translate it myself 

Like What Being Tank 'Mysterious' Artificial PINDAD? 
Today 18:25 


Liputan6.com, Bandung - Government programs prepare 7 defense industry independence (inhan) ie Development fighter (KFX / IFX), Rocket and Missile National Guard Missile Destroyer (PKR), Submarine, Propellant Industrial Development, and the National Radar Tank national. 

Pursuant to Law Number 16 Year 2012 on Inhan, to Lead Integrator entrusted to state company incorporated in the State-Owned Enterprises (SOEs) Strategic Industries. One such company is PT Pindad, which was entrusted to handle the program of the National Tank. 

Director of Product Operations Hankam PT PINDAD, Tri Hardjono said it has prepared a concept of making armored combat vehicles using these chain wheels. 

The initial concept would be to build medium tanks with a number of foreign partners, one of which FNSS Military Contracting Company from Turkey. According to geographical conditions, the weight of the tanks selected must not be more than 30 tons. 

"Tank medium that we are required to coordinate all activities, engineering design and sourching that we do with FNSS.'s Plan is the product of joint research and sharing together. Expectation PINDAD got expert, both domestically and around the region," said Tri to Liputan6 com in office, Bandung, West Java. 

For Turret system, PT PINDAD have prepared 3 options namely Cockerill Maintenance & Ingenierie (CMI) Belgium, Oto Melara from Italy and Denel Land Systems South African origin. As for the election machinery of the State in Europe one of the French defense industry. 

"There's also some alternatives, because we've decided to use 105mm medium tanks, we have three alternatives that can supply 105 mm. There CMI, Oto Melara, There Denel. Was also we proposed to the ministry to KKIP, to the user, related advantages and disadvantages of each of these turret cannon, "said Tri. 

"My friends already have some alternatives. Was there are 3 options for the engine. Accordance with experience, we more easily using European products., Where they have had many variants, in which the engine was also used for the commercial," he added. 

In addition to the weight of the main requirements, a number of pre-conditions must also be met designers PT PINDAD and FNSS like Silhouette (shadow). This is done so that the tank is easy to hide while on the battlefield. 

"The concept of PINDAD products, we have been providing high designs that should not be more than 2.5 meters above the canon like that-so of PINDAD. Then, what kind of performance it is also from Indonesia. Was that we develop the cooperation with them, eg determination of the source sourching behold Power Pack, Engine. Itukan very decisive at the time and then later maintenance and so on. was also we provide input, "he explained. 

Pindad medium tanks will be completed by the year 2016 PINDAD expect medium tanks can help the system needs a major tool main weapon system (defense equipment) TNI-old elderly. 

"Mr. Chief of Staff also expects PINDAD immediately remove the chain wheel, because the use and different needs. Medium tank, because this funding from the State of the Ministry hopes ya in 3-year state budget that can be solved," said Tri. (Ein) 

(Rizki Gunawan)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Tank AMX-13 Retrofit Pindad Siap Unjuk Kemampuan*
19 Agustus 2014






Tank AMX-13 hasil retrofit (photo : Indomiliter)

BANDUNG, suaramerdeka.com - Sebanyak 10 tank AMX-13 hasil retrofit PT Pindad siap unjuk kemampuan pada rangkaian HUT TNI, 5 Oktober mendatang. Tank buatan Prancis itu akan tampil "manglingi" karena sudah dipermak fiturnya sehingga lebih gahar.

Menurut Direktur Utama PT Pindad, Sudirman Said di sela-sela Lomba Menembak Agustusan di Bandung, Minggu (17/8), retrofit yang merupakan tugas dari Kemenhan itu menyasar tank dengan populasi besar.

"Kami akan menyelesaikan retrofit Tank AMX, tank dengan populasi besar sekitar 400-an di Tanah Air. Kecuali body-nya, semua komponennya diperbaharui," jelas pria kelahiran Brebes itu.

Direktur Operasi Produk Pertahanan dan Keamanan, Tri Hardjono menambahkan, keseluruhan tank yang di-retrofit pada tahap pertama sebanyak 13 unit. Sepuluh di antaranya minta ditampilkan pada hari jadi TNI guna diperkenalkan. "Rencananya, akhir tahun diserahkan. Meski demikian, semua unit yang kita perbaharui telah memperoleh sertifikat lulus pengujian dari Dislitbang AD," katanya.







Usai disegarkan, tank yang termasuk alutsista sepuh itu berubah menjadi tank modern. Tak lagi mekanik, sistem penggeraknya sudah elektronik. Alat tempur tersebut juga bisa mengadopsi amunisi terbaru.

"Kita barukan sistem automotif-nya, transmisi dan enginennya sehingga memiliki kemampuan tank modern, dan paling utama sistem persenjataannya," jelas direktur yang berasal dari Purworejo itu.

Dengan sentuhan tersebut, tank kelas ringan itu mampu bermanuver sangat lincah. Di tubuhnya tertanam mesin Navistar asal AS berkekuatan 320 HP yang sanggup melaju hingga 70 Km per jam.

Tak hanya itu, tank AD tersebut juga sanggup melahap beragam medan. Hal itu merujuk pada hasil pengujian di trek Jabar selatan yang lengkap termasuk kualifikasi offroad. Di kawasan Sukabumi, tank itu sudah melalui uji pasir, uji pantai, dan tanjakan.

Untuk melindungi sekaligus kemampuan menyerang, ukuran cannon-nya pun diubah. Dari semula 75 mm menjadi 105 mm. Presisinya pun semakin akurat karena digerakan secara elektronik.

"Dengan perubahan itu, AMX-13 memiliki daya jangkau yang lebih jauh. Daya tembak jauh lebih besar, dan bisa digunakan untuk amunisi modern," jelas Tri Harjono yang sempat menjadi Pjs Dirut Pindad itu.


(Suara Merdeka)

Google Translate version:

AMX-13 tank retrofit results (photo: Indomiliter) 

BANDUNG, suaramerdeka.com - A total of 10 AMX-13 tanks PT PINDAD ready retrofit results show the ability of the TNI's anniversary series, the upcoming October 5. Tank made in France it would appear "manglingi" because its already faces made so much gahar. 

According to the President Director of PT PINDAD, Sudirman Said on the sidelines Agustusan Shooting Competition in Jakarta, Sunday (17/8), which is the task of retrofitting the Kemenhan targeting tanks with large populations. 

"We will complete the retrofit AMX Tank, a tank with a large population of about 400 in the country. Unless his body, all of its components renewed," said the man born in Bradford. 

Director of Product Operations for Defense and Security, Tri Hardjono added, the overall in-tank retrofit on the first phase of 13 units. Ten of them asking displayed on the TNI to be introduced. "The plan, submitted late. Nevertheless, all the units that we update has obtained a certificate of Dislitbang AD passed the test," he said. 

After freshened, including armaments elderly tank was turned into a modern tank. No longer mechanical, electronic propulsion system already. The combat tool can also adopt the latest ammunition. 


"We recreated his automotive systems, transmission and enginennya so has the ability of modern tanks, and most major armament systems," explains director Purworedjo derived from it. 

With the touch, lightweight tank was able to maneuver very agile. Navistar engine embedded in his body from the US-powered 320 HP which could drive up to 70 km per hour. 

Not only that, the AD tanks are also capable of devouring a variety of terrain. It was referring to the results of testing on the track south of West Java is complete including offroad qualifications. In the area of Sukabumi, tanks were already through the sand test, test beach, and climbs. 

To protect the ability to attack at the same time, the size of his cannon was changed. Of the original 75 mm to 105 mm. Precision was more accurate because it is moved electronically. 

"With that change, the AMX-13 has a range of more distant. Firepower much larger, and can be used for modern ammunition," said Tri Harjono who had become Acting Managing Director PINDAD it. 


(Voice of Freedom)

*Pindad Akan Luncurkan Panser Anoa Versi Terbaru*

Yesterday 01:36
Liputan6.com, Bandung - Oleh: Fahrizal Lubis

Dimulai pada 1808 sebagai bengkel untuk pengadaan, pemeliharaan, dan perbaikan alat-alat perkakas senjata Belanda bernama Contructie Winkel (CW) di Surabaya, kini perusahaan yang berganti nama PT Pindad ini telah prestasi baik tingkat nasional hingga Internasional. Perusahaan di bawah naungan Kementerian BUMN ini telah membantu hasilkan alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista) bagi pertahanan negara.

Salah satunya kendaraan taktis (rantis) atau Panser Anoa 6x6 yang telah diproduksi sebanyak ratusan unit dan tersebar di Indonesia maupun negara lain. Kepuasaan pelanggan membuat rantis yang terdiri 5 varian yakni Armored Personnel Carrier (APC), Ambulance, Logistic, Recovery dan Remote Control Weapon System (RCWS) ini tidak pernah luput dari permintaan.

Karena kepercayaan tersebut, PT Pindad kembali meluncurkan varian baru. Panser ini menggunakan Kanon 20 mm dengan turret buatan industry pertahanan asal Jerman, Rheinmetall.

"Iya kita kerjasama dengan Rheimentall, karena selain dengan turret kanon sendiri yang sangat menjanjikan itu di munisinya. Nah munisinya sekalian, kita kerjasama. Mudah-mudahan minggu-minggu ini akan ditampilkan," Ucap Direktur Ops Produk Hankam PT Pindad, Tri Hardjono
di kantornya, Bandung, Jawa Barat, Minggu (17/08/2014).

Tri menjelaskan, kerjasama PT Pindad dengan Rheinmetall sudah dilakukan sejak lama. Panser Anoa tipe Kanon ini mengadopsi desain otomotif yang lebih baik dari varian sebelumnya.

"Kita sudah melakukan pengujian penembakan, sekarang sedang dilakukan perbaikan di sisi otomotifnya. Karena menggunakan suspensi sedikit baru dibandingkan versi sebelumnya ini sedang dilakukan perbaikan di sistem kemampuan dan daya muat," tambahnya.

Menurut Tri, ancaman perang saat ini sudah berubah doktrinnya. Penggunaan senjata dengan daya jangkau lebih jauh menjadi trend ke depan. Untuk itu pihaknya melakukan pengembangan ke varian sebelumnya termasuk menambah peluru kendali pada Panser buatannya.

"Ini Anoa varian Kanon jadinya, Ada permintaan dari user terutama di Infanteri mekanik itu harapannya dilengkapi dengan Kanon di atas 20 mm. Saya juga bicara dengan pengguna, dia mengatakan sekarang musuh datang dari cukup jauh, artinya kita harus bisa menembak dengan cukup jauh. Semua ditingkatkan harapannya infanteri juga punya daya tembak lebih jauh, kemudian arhanudnya juga demikian, jadi alat-alat perangnya harus diperbaiki," jelas pria berkacamata ini.

"Sebenarnya sekarang itu, Kanon yang dimintain itu Kanon berkaliber kecil seperti 20, 30, 35 mm. Itu karena lebih ringan. Kemudian kendaraan lebih ringan. Di sebelahnya akan dipasangin rudal. Kalau nembak kendaraan besar ya pakai rudal," ucap Tri.

Dalam pengembangan ini, PT Pindad tidak sendiri. Selain menggandeng mitra dari luar negeri, sejumlah perusahaan Tanah Air baik negeri maupun swasta turut membantu mengembangkannya.

"Ini sudah menggunakan system automatic, yang mahal di sistem senjata adalah sistem penembakannya. Nah ini yang harus kita kuasai dan Pindad untuk sementara belum masuk di elektronik dan optiknya. Ini akan didukung oleh instansi lain seperti BPPT, PT Inti, PT Len, dll," imbuh Tri.

Credits: Muhammad Ali

Sumber: Pindad Akan Luncurkan Panser Anoa Versi Terbaru

Google translate version 

PINDAD Panzer Anoa to Launch Latest Version 

Yesterday 01:36 
Liputan6.com, Bandung - By: Fahrizal Lubis 

Started in 1808 as a workshop for the procurement, maintenance, and repair tools tooling Netherlands named Contructie Winkel weapons (CW) in Surabaya, the company has now changed its name to PT Pindad has both national achievement by the International. Company under the auspices of the Ministry of Enterprise has helped produce main weapon system (weapons system) for national defense. 

One of these tactical vehicles (Rantis) or Panzer Anoa 6x6 that has produced as many as hundreds of units and spread in Indonesia and other countries. Customer satisfaction makes Rantis comprising 5 Armored Personnel Carrier variants (APC), Ambulance, Logistic, Recovery and Remote Control Weapon System (RCWS) has never escaped from the request. 

Because of these beliefs, PT PINDAD re-launched a new variant. Panzer using the Canon 20 mm with turret made German defense industry, Rheinmetall. 

"Yes we are working with Rheimentall, because in addition to the canon turret itself is very promising that in munitions. Munitions Well gentlemen, our cooperation. Hopefully these weeks will be displayed," says Director of PT PINDAD Ops Defense and Security Products, Tri Hardjono 
in his office, Bandung, West Java, on Sunday (17/08/2014). 

Tri explained, PT PINDAD cooperation with Rheinmetall has been done long ago. Panzer Anoa adopt this type of canon automotive design better than previous variants. 

"We've done test shooting, is now being carried out repairs on the automotive side. Due to using the suspension a little new compared to previous versions of this being done in the improvement of power system capacity and fit," he added. 

According to Tri, the threat of war is now changing its doctrine. The use of weapons with a range farther into future trends. For that it did before, including the development of variants to add to the Panzer homemade missiles. 

"It happens Canon Anoa variant, There is a request from a user, especially in the mechanical infantry hopes equipped with a 20 mm canon above. I also talked with the user, he said now the enemies come from quite far away, meaning we should be able to shoot far enough. All enhanced infantry hopes also has firepower even further, then arhanudnya too, so the means of war must be corrected, "said this bespectacled man. 

"Actually, now that it's canon canon which dimintain small caliber such as 20, 30, 35 mm. Was because it is lighter. Later lighter vehicles. Beside will dipasangin missiles. Yeah To shoot a great vehicle to use missiles," said Tri. 

In this development, PT PINDAD not alone. In addition to cooperating with partners from abroad, the country is a number of companies both public and private sector helped to develop it. 

"It already uses automatic system, which is expensive in weapon system is penembakannya system. Now that we have mastered this and PINDAD for a while yet entered in the electronic and optical properties. This will be supported by other agencies such as the BPPT, PT Inti, PT Len, etc, "Tri said. 

Credits: Muhammad Ali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Rheinmetal turret with 20 mm cannon






Indonesia will receive 216 NLAW system soon

Bagaimana dengan NLAW di Indonesia?
TNI AD dipastikan menerima 216 unit NLAW. Kesatuan infanteri yang
menggunakan rudal ini adalah Yoni-100/Raider, Yonif-200/Raider, Yonif-305/TK/Tengkorak, Yonif-502/K/Ujwala Yudha, Yonif-611/Awang Long, Yonif-613/Raja Alam, Yonif Diperkuat-614/Raja Pandhita, Yonif-00/Raider, Yonif Linud-431/K/Satria Setia Perkasa, Yonif Diperkuat-744/Pradnya Samapta Yudha, Yonif-643/Wanara Sakti, dan Yonif Diperkuat-644/Walet Sakti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

from Popocoupet @kaskus.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*KRI TOMBAK-629 AKAN PERKUAT ALUTSISTA TNI AL*





Kapal Cepar Rudal (KCR) 60 M KRI Tombak-629 akan memperkuat Alat Utama Sisten Senjata (Alutsista) TNI AL, setelah melakukan tahap tes uji berlayar dalam acara_Commodore Inspection_ di perairan Alur Pelayaran Barat Surabaya (APBS), Jum’at (15/08). _Commodore Inspection_ dilaksanakan oleh Kepala Staf Koarmatim Laksamana Pertama TNI Aan Kurnia, S.Sos., dihadiri tim dari Mabesal antara lain Kadiskomlekal Laksamana Pertama TNI Ir. Fedhy E. Wiyana, Kadislaikmatal Laksamana Pertama TNI Ir. Muhammad Suyanto, Kadissenlekal Laksamana Pertama TNI Prasetya Nugraha, S.T., Kadisadal Laksamana Pertama TNI Agus Setiadji, Kadisbekal Laksamana Pertama TNI Teguh Prihantono dan Komandan Satgas KCR 60M Kolonel Laut (P) Rony Saleh beserta perwira Satgas lainnya.

Rombongan _Commodore Inspection_ tiba di Dermaga Divisi Kapal Perang PT PAL, disambut oleh Komandan KRI Tombak-629 Mayor Laut (P) Dicky Rizanny Nurdiansyah, PSC (J), MMDS. Pada kesempatan tersebut Kasarmatim mengadakan pertemuan dengan Komandan KRI Tombak guna mendapatkan masukan tentang berbagai hal mengenai Kapal Cepat Rudal yang baru diawakinya antara lain tentang peralatan Penyelamatan Kapal (PEK) seperti alat pemadam kebakaran dan kebocoran dan sebagainya.

KRI Tombak-629 melaksanakan _Sea Trial_ di perairan APBS selama Kurang lebih tiga jam, bertolak dari Dermaga Divisi Kapal Perang PT PAL Surabaya pada pukul 09.00 WIB dan kembali pada pukul 11.30 WIB. Sedikitnya ada sepuluh rangkaian tes yang dilakuakan KRI Tombak dalam _Commodore Inspection_ antara lain _Result Of Compass Adjusment, Result Sea Trial (Hull Part), Vibration Measurement, Anchor System, Steering Gear, Official Sea Trial (Machinery Part), Block Out System _dan _Function Test Of Sea Trial (EXT. Tactical Communication)._

Serangkaian tes kemampuan KRI Tombak disaksikan langsung oleh Kasarmatim beserta rombongan didampingi tim dari PT PAL yang dipimpin oleh Manager QA Eng & Comm Tatag Heru Suyanto. Dalam uji kecepatan di perairan Selat Madura KRI Tombak mampu melaju dengan kecepatan hingga mencapai 30 knot.

“Uji berlayar _Commodore Inspection_ merupakan rangkaian tes kemampuan tahap akhir yang harus dilaksanakan sebelum kapal diserahkan kepada Kementrian Pertahanan dalam hal ini TNI AL sebagai pengguna”, kata Kasarmatim. Hasil tes _(Sea Trial)_ akan dibahas dalam forum bersama TNI AL dan PT PAL.

KRI Tombak diawaki 55 personel, yang saat ini masih dalam tahap pelatihan dibawah pembinaan Satgas Dalam Negeri Proyek Pengadaan KCR 60M yang dipimpin oleh Kolonel Laut (P) Rony Saleh. “Para awak kapal telah mendapat pembekalan teknis selama kurang lebih dua bulan di Kolat Koarmatim”, kata Dansatgas KCR 60M.

Komandan KRI Tombak menyampaikan kepada Kasarmatim bahwa, kapal yang dikomandaninya memilki sistem tombol alarm otomatis dengan nada berbeda untuk peran operatif, darurat dan peran khusus. “KRI Tombak juga dilengkapi empat kamera _Closed Circuit Television_ (CCTV) yang terpasang di haluan, buritan, kamar mesian dan Mesin Pendorong Pokok (MPK) yang terpantau oleh monitor di Anjungan”, kata Komandan KRI Tombak.

Sebelumnya rombongan pejabat TNI AL tiba di PT PAL Surabaya, disambut oleh Direktur Utama (Dirut) PT PAL Ir. Firmansyah Arifin, M.M., di ruang Pusat Informasi PT PAL(PIP) lantai dasar. Pada kesempatan itu Dirut PT PAL didampingi Direktur Produksi Ir. Edy Widarto, M.Eng., Direktur Disain dan Teknologi Ir. Sayiful Anwar, Direktur Bisnis dan Perencanaan Ir. Eko Prastyanto serta Direktur SDM dan Umum Etty Soewardani, S.H.

Spesifikasi teknis KRI Tombak-629 yaitu :



Nama Kapal : KRI Tombak-629

Jenis Kapal : Kapal Cepat Rudal 60M

Mesin Pendorong : 2x2880 kW (MTU 16V400M73L)

Peletakan Lunas : 18 April 2013

Peluncuran : 28 Mei 2014

Ukuran Utama : Panjang seluruh (LOA) : 60,00 M

Panjang antara garis tegak : 54,82 M

Lebar : 8,10 M

Tinggi geladak atas (H) : 4,85 M 

Sarat air (T) : 2,60 M

Kecepatan ekonomis :15 Knots

Kecepatan jelajah (cruising) : 20 Knots

Kecepatan maksimum : 28 knots

Jumlah ABK : 55 Orang

Tonase kotor (GT) : 378,09

Tonase bersih (NT) : 197,82.

KRI Tombak merupakan KCR 60M generasi kedua yang dibuat oleh PT PAL Surabaya. Sebelumnya PT PAL telah membuat KCR 60M generasi pertama dengan nama KRI Sampari-628 yang diserahterimakan pada tanggal 28 Mei 2014 di Dermaga Divisi Kapal Perang PT. PAL Indonesia Ujung Surabaya. Kapal perang tersebut akan memperkuat Alutsista jajaran Satuan Kapal Cepat (Satkat) Koarmatim, dengan komandan kapal Letkol Laut (P) Hreesang Wisanggeni.

(Dispenarmatim)

posted @ Sunday, August 17, 2014 1:36 AM by Dispenal Mabesal

KRI TOMBAK-629 AKAN PERKUAT ALUTSISTA TNI AL > W E B S I T E - T N I A L > Operasi & Latihan


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Thats why you always have to pay more attention when trained how to block 
Scale of damage : catastrophic in biblical proportion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

in Jakarta

PNS Nasr A47 and PNS Saif FFG253 made visit to Koarmabar (Western Fleet Command) Jakarta. 

Asisten Logistik (Aslog) Danlantamal III Kolonel Laut (T) Eko Sunarjanto menyambut kedatangan dua Kapal Perang Angkatan Laut Pakistan PNS Nasr A-47 dan PNS Saif FFG-253 dalam rangka kunjungan kehormatan ke Indonesia merapat di dermaga 202 dan 203 Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok, Jakarta Utara, Selasa (19/08).






Kedatangan kedua Kapal Perang Pakistan tersebut, dipimpin Komandan Satuan Tugas (Dansatgas) Laksamana Pertama Zahid Ilyas yang sehari-harinya menjabat Perwira Spesialis Komunikasi dan Peperangan Elektronika Angkatan Laut Pakistan beserta Komandan PNS Nasr A-47 Kolonel Laut Rizwan Ali Munawar TI (M) PN dan Komandan PNS Saif FFG-253 Kolonel Laut Jawad Ahmed TI (M) PN.

BTW, soon Indonesia Navy will induct at least four KCR 40, the preparation is almost complete including crew training and logistic supports (except for the main armament, contract yet to be signed again)


----------



## Viet

madokafc said:


> from Popocoupet @kaskus.id


nice birds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## k7n2d

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Thats why you always have to pay more attention when trained how to block
> Scale of damage : catastrophic in biblical proportion



His face expression tells everything :p
Her expression "the nuts...the nuts...i will win! Kaaatsu!"


----------



## Viet

madokafc said:


> Rheinmetal turret with 20 mm cannon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia will receive 216 NLAW system soon
> 
> Bagaimana dengan NLAW di Indonesia?
> TNI AD dipastikan menerima 216 unit NLAW. Kesatuan infanteri yang
> menggunakan rudal ini adalah Yoni-100/Raider, Yonif-200/Raider, Yonif-305/TK/Tengkorak, Yonif-502/K/Ujwala Yudha, Yonif-611/Awang Long, Yonif-613/Raja Alam, Yonif Diperkuat-614/Raja Pandhita, Yonif-00/Raider, Yonif Linud-431/K/Satria Setia Perkasa, Yonif Diperkuat-744/Pradnya Samapta Yudha, Yonif-643/Wanara Sakti, dan Yonif Diperkuat-644/Walet Sakti


I see you like german products.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

k7n2d said:


> His face expression tells everything :p
> Her expression "the nuts...the nuts...i will win! Kaaatsu!"


Nyesek banget itu bro, urat lehernya sampe keluar gitu 
Demo beladiri ini sbnrnya udah dilatih dan dihapal tapi tendangan dan pukulannya beneran. Meleng dikit rasakan akibatnya


----------



## k7n2d

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Nyesek banget itu bro, urat lehernya sampe keluar gitu
> Demo beladiri ini sbnrnya udah dilatih dan dihapal tapi tendangan dan pukulannya beneran. Meleng dikit rasakan akibatnya


Ngeliatnya ngilu tapi ga tahan untuk ketawa. Kesian juga sih.

Btw, the training, is it a scripted move or free one? I mean, if he do scissor like step, he can have many opportunity to do counter moves cause what she did is a stright line attack.

If training is scripted...well, there's no other choice but to fortify his stance to not leave any holes, especially his nuts 

In my pesantren/madrassa time, my fellow student took something like this in training. He had bright red face and collapsed after.

Edit: afterthought if he is me, maybe i will end up the same if she is indeed fast with her kick.


----------



## Indos

*Pindad Made Machine Gun*





SMB-1 Kal 12.7 mm





SM2 V1 Kal 7.62 mm (there are other variant for this type)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia upgrades naval base near South China Sea*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Jakarta* - IHS Jane's Navy International
18 August 2014


The Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has begun upgrading its naval base at Ranai in Riau Islands to support a planned increase in ship numbers in the region, a senior TNI-AL officer has said.

Speaking to _IHS Jane's_ on 14 August in Jakarta, TNI-AL Chief of Staff for the Western Fleet (KOARMABAR) Commodore Amarulla Octavian described the upgrades as consisting primarily of logistics support facilities, including the building of fuel depots, that will enable the TNI-AL to sustain deployments in the area.

"The logistics facilities are being [upgraded] to support the TNI-AL's increasing presence in the region so that we may safeguard the country's maritime territories from any hostile forces should they pose a threat", he said, although without making specific reference to any particular country.
Indonesia upgrades naval base near South China Sea - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

KOARMATIM TO HELD SAIL RAJA AMPAT 2014











credit to 9xbaned@kaskus.co.id










KRI-351 Ahmad Yani





KRI-353 Yos Sudarso

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia bolsters western fleet with four KCR-40 missile boats*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Jakarta* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
19 August 2014







A computer generated image of the KCR-40 class lead ship KRI Clurit. The vessel is now operational under the Indonesian Navy's Western Fleet Command. (Pt Palindo)


The Indonesian Navy's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL's) Western Fleet Command (Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat - KOARMABAR) will receive an additional four KCR-40 missile attack craft by the end of 2014 to strengthen its regional maritime interdiction capabilities.

Speaking to _IHS Jane's_ on 14 August in Jakarta, KOARMABAR chief of staff Commodore Amarulla Octavian described the additional vessels, which have a top speed of 30 kt, as instrumental in strengthening the command's surveillance, patrol, and interception capabilities in its area of operations. This area includes the piracy-prone Strait of Malacca, as well as the disputed maritime regions of Tanjung Datu and the Natuna Islands.




To read the full article, Client Login
(108 of 497 words)

Indonesia bolsters western fleet with four KCR-40 missile boats - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nufix

*New Navy LST ship is being completed at PT DRU shipyard, Lampung*
credit: Jeee. @kaskus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

For our F-16





AIM-9X and AIM-120C

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indos said:


> For our F-16


At last, our fighter pilots can scream "FOX THREE!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> At last, our fighter pilots can scream "FOX THREE!"



Yup, ha,ha....the "stuff" has come


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Teman2 ada yg bisa kasih info lengkap rencana pembelian dan realisasi delivery alutsista selama periode renstra 2010 - 2014?


----------



## MarveL

25.000 police & 25.000 TNI to safeguard jakarta today.

PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION
*Soldiers to safeguard Constitutional Court ruling*
Rabu, 20 Agustus 2014 | 19:40 WIB






JAKARTA. Indonesian Military (TNI) commander Gen. Moeldoko has instructed on Wednesday all military personnel in the country to secure the outcome of the election dispute that will be announced by the Constitutional Court on Thursday.

TNI chief spokesman Maj. Gen. Fuad Basya said that Moeldoko had contacted major units from all services — the Army, the Navy and the Air Force — to secure the outcome of election dispute, especially those located in Java and more specifically Jakarta.

Fuad said military personnel would follow a similar security arrangement to the one carried out by the military for the April 9 legislative election.

“In principle, what we’re going to do will not differ much from when we secured the legislative election and the presidential election,” Fuad said Wednesday.

He said the military would work together with the National Police in securing the outcome of the election dispute.

“The point is that we are ready to help the National Police for security tomorrow (Thursday),” he said.







The court is set to announce the result of an election dispute submitted by presidential candidate Prabowo Subianto and his running mate Hatta Rajasa.

Prabowo and Hatta filed a lawsuit against the General Elections Commission (KPU), claiming planned, massive and structured fraud in the presidential election. (put/nvn)


Soldiers To Safeguard Constitutional Court Ruling - Kontan Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Teman2 ada yg bisa kasih info lengkap rencana pembelian dan realisasi delivery alutsista selama periode renstra 2010 - 2014?





*Defense equipment for the Air Force in MEF I (2009-2014)*








*Defense equipment for the Navy in MEF I (2009-2014)







Defense equipment for the Army in MEF I (2009-2014)







Prediction of defense equipment procurement in MEF II (2015-2019)







*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

try google translate it:


*Letters From Palestine Gaza: Indonesian Independence Day Greetings to 69 Year*

*



*


Indonesia's independence day which drew attention to the 69 years the Palestinians, one Palestinian Gazans write congratulations on the independence of Indonesia. The survival following letter greeting:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Assalamu'alaikum warahmatullahi wabarakatuh.

Praise be to Allah, prayers and peace to our master, Muhammad SAW.

Family and relatives of our noble and beloved in Indonesia, on the occasion of Independence Day which has cost the lives of the martyrs, the blood and the resistance fighters.

The fighters Indonesian people already feel as is currently perceived the Palestinians, such as murder and destruction of the land and our nation.

Indonesian nation has fought and expelled the Dutch colonialists with courage and heroism just as our current, the Palestinian fighters who fought against the Zionist occupiers.

Leaders of Indonesia, Sukarno and Hatta had been fighting to repel the invaders and now in Palestine, our nation and our leaders like Abul Abd Haniyeh, Muhammad Addayf is struggling to restore our rights are taken away the Zionist invaders.

It invaders that have committed crimes against humanity which is very unusual for the Indonesian people as well which is currently carried out by the Zionist occupiers of our people in Palestine, especially in Gaza.

For that, we are a nation that had the same feel under pressure to live pain and evil invaders, we hope to God in the near future, as an independent Palestinian nation Merdeka.Kami Indonesia has its own look and feel, the people of Gaza LOVE Indonesian nation in every the corners of the city of Gaza there is assistance that has come to us from lembaga2 humanity from Indonesia.

And Gaza at the time of the Indonesian nation are commemorating the day kemerdekaannya.Semoga an inspiration to us (in Gaza) to liberate Al-Quds, Al-Aqsa and Palestine as a whole.

Greetings from your brothers in Gaza LOVE, LOVE and also greetings from relatives you are still languishing in Zionist jails in the West Bank.

Wassalaamu alaikum warohmatullahi Wabarokaatuhu

Greetings from me,
Fursan Khalifa (Abul Abbas)
Gaza, 08.16.2014

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Our friends, Our brothers from Palestine... They say Happy Birthday for Indonesia, for all of us!! Thanks






Not only those who are on the outskirts of the city, those who are in the downtown area were also congratulated.






Indonesian name is known to many residents in Gaza





Although the flag upside down, insyaallah they're: also happy on our big day 






enthusiastically congratulated "birthday" for the people of Indonesia ..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*PINDAD Proposes Turrets and Engines for Medium Tanks*





OTO Melara Hitfact 105-120mm turret (photo: Oto Melara)

* What is the 'Mysterious' Tank that will be build by PINDAD?*

Liputan6.com, Bandung - Government programs prepares 7 indigenous defense industry (inhan) ie Development fighter (KFX / IFX), Rocket and Missile, Guard Missile Destroyer (PKR), Submarine, Propellant Industrial Development, National Radar and Tank .

Pursuant to Law Number 16 Year 2012 on Inhan, to Lead Integrator entrusted to state company incorporated in the State-Owned Enterprises (SOEs) Strategic Industries. One such company is PT Pindad, which was entrusted to handle the program of the National Tank.

Director of Product Operations Hankam PT PINDAD, Tri Hardjono said it has prepared a concept of making armored combat vehicles using chain wheels.

The initial concept would be to build medium tanks with a number of foreign partners, one of which FNSS Military Contracting Company from Turkey. According to geographical conditions, the weight of the tanks selected must not be more than 30 tons.

"Tank medium that we are required to coordinate all activities, engineering design and human sourcing that we do with FNSS.'s Plan is the product of joint research and sharing together. PINDAD got experts, both domestically and around the region," said Tri to Liputan6.com in his office, Bandung, West Java.

* Turret systems*

For Turret system, PT PINDAD have prepared 3 options namely Cockerill Maintenance & Ingenierie (CMI) Belgium, Oto Melara from Italy and Denel Land Systems of South African origin. As for the election machinery of the State in Europe one of the French defense industry.

"There's also some alternatives, because we've decided to use 105mm medium tanks, we have three alternatives that can supply 105 mm turret. There CMI, Oto Melara, There Denel. Was also proposed to the ministry to KKIP, to the user, related to advantages and disadvantages of each of these turret cannon, "said Tri.





The design of medium tanks Pindad (image by courtesy)

* engine*

"My friends already have some alternatives. There are 3 options for the engine. Accordance with experience, we prefer using European products., Where they have had many variants, in which the engine can also be used for the commercial," he added.

In addition to the weight of the main requirements, a number of pre-conditions must also be met by designers PT PINDAD and FNSS like Silhouette (shadow). This is done so that the tank is easy to hide while on the battlefield.

"The concept of PINDAD products, we have been providing high designs that should not be more than 2.5 meters above the canon like that-so of PINDAD. Then, what kind of performance it is also from Indonesia. Was that we develop the cooperation with them, eg determination of the source sourcing like Power Pack, Engine. That is very decisive at the time and then later maintenance and so on. We will also provide input, "he explained.

Pindad medium tanks will be completed by the year 2016. PINDAD expect medium tanks can help to replace old TNI Arsenal.

"Mr. Chief of Staff also expects PINDAD immediately releases the vehicle, because of its uses and different needs. because this funding from the State of the Ministry hopes that in 3-year state budget that can be solved," said Tri.

Seperti Apa Wujud Tank 'Misterius' Buatan Pindad?

* Airbus D&S to Supply MSSR 2000 I Radar to Indonesia *




Monopulse Secondary Surveillance Radars (MSSR) 2000 I radar (photo : Airbus DS)

Airbus Defence and Space (D&S) will supply two Monopulse Secondary Surveillance Radars (MSSR) 2000 I as part of a programme to improve the Indonesian Air Force’s aircraft 
identification and air surveillance capabilities. The company was awarded a contract for the radars by SBL Star Technology, announced on 18 August.

The radars will equip mobile air surveillance and tracking systems to be operated by the Indonesian Air Force, helping to improve air traffic control and air defence capabilities over the country’s more than 15,000 islands.

Secondary radars such as MSSR 2000 I complement primary radars in identifying individual aircraft and establishing a comprehensive recognised air picture. Typically, primary radar is able to measure the position of an aircraft at a point of time from reflections of the radar beam without giving a clear identification of the aircraft. 

The secondary radar exchanges messages with all the aircraft in its area collecting detailed information such as flight number and destination. MSSR 2000 I sends out interrogation signals according to the latest Mode S standard and collects the responses. In this way, the secondary radar in close cooperation with the primary radar provides a real-time overview of aircraft positions and additional aircraft data which results in a significant improvement in air surveillance and air traffic control. 

In the military field, MSSR 2000 I is also used for automatic friend-or-foe identification (IFF) to avoid the engagement of friendly forces. 

Thomas Müller, head of electronics business, Airbus D&S, said: ‘Air traffic control authorities all over the world are facing continually increasing air traffic density. Together with military air traffic, this situation requires a high-performance guidance system ensuring safety, comprehensive data exchange and efficient allocation of airspace. With our system in operation in around 30 countries we have proven our capability to provide a reliable solution.’
The system is scheduled for delivery before the beginning of 2015.

(Shephard)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## k7n2d

MarveL said:


> try google translate it:
> 
> 
> *Letters From Palestine Gaza: Indonesian Independence Day Greetings to 69 Year*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Indonesia's independence day which drew attention to the 69 years the Palestinians, one Palestinian Gazans write congratulations on the independence of Indonesia. The survival following letter greeting:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Assalamu'alaikum warahmatullahi wabarakatuh.
> 
> Praise be to Allah, prayers and peace to our master, Muhammad SAW.
> 
> Family and relatives of our noble and beloved in Indonesia, on the occasion of Independence Day which has cost the lives of the martyrs, the blood and the resistance fighters.
> 
> The fighters Indonesian people already feel as is currently perceived the Palestinians, such as murder and destruction of the land and our nation.
> 
> Indonesian nation has fought and expelled the Dutch colonialists with courage and heroism just as our current, the Palestinian fighters who fought against the Zionist occupiers.
> 
> Leaders of Indonesia, Sukarno and Hatta had been fighting to repel the invaders and now in Palestine, our nation and our leaders like Abul Abd Haniyeh, Muhammad Addayf is struggling to restore our rights are taken away the Zionist invaders.
> 
> It invaders that have committed crimes against humanity which is very unusual for the Indonesian people as well which is currently carried out by the Zionist occupiers of our people in Palestine, especially in Gaza.
> 
> For that, we are a nation that had the same feel under pressure to live pain and evil invaders, we hope to God in the near future, as an independent Palestinian nation Merdeka.Kami Indonesia has its own look and feel, the people of Gaza LOVE Indonesian nation in every the corners of the city of Gaza there is assistance that has come to us from lembaga2 humanity from Indonesia.
> 
> And Gaza at the time of the Indonesian nation are commemorating the day kemerdekaannya.Semoga an inspiration to us (in Gaza) to liberate Al-Quds, Al-Aqsa and Palestine as a whole.
> 
> Greetings from your brothers in Gaza LOVE, LOVE and also greetings from relatives you are still languishing in Zionist jails in the West Bank.
> 
> Wassalaamu alaikum warohmatullahi Wabarokaatuhu
> 
> Greetings from me,
> Fursan Khalifa (Abul Abbas)
> Gaza, 08.16.2014
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our friends, Our brothers from Palestine... They say Happy Birthday for Indonesia, for all of us!! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only those who are on the outskirts of the city, those who are in the downtown area were also congratulated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian name is known to many residents in Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the flag upside down, insyaallah they're: also happy on our big day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enthusiastically congratulated "birthday" for the people of Indonesia ..



In the middle of war and they still congrats us... palestinian are amazing.

Sometimes i wonder, the muslim brotherhood thing. I will not lie that there is the urge to. But in the end, i think our goverment policy is the best for palestinian by keep pressing voice in UN and sending humanitarian aid.

About the aid, i heard about israel attack on hospitals and medicinal facilities. So any news of our humanitarian volunteers? Are they safe?


----------



## nufix

k7n2d said:


> In the middle of war and they still congrats us... palestinian are amazing.
> 
> About the aid, i heard about israel attack on hospitals and medicinal facilities. So any news of our humanitarian volunteers? Are they safe?



Indonesian volunteers and Indonesian hospital still stand

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## k7n2d

nufix said:


> Indonesian volunteers and Indonesian hospital still stand



Ah thanks. I pray may Allah keep 'em safe with all palestinian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

nufix said:


> Indonesian volunteers and Indonesian hospital still stand


As long as they keep Hamas rocket launcher away from the hospital, it wont be targeted by the IDF.



MarveL said:


> *Defense equipment for the Air Force in MEF I (2009-2014)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Defense equipment for the Navy in MEF I (2009-2014)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defense equipment for the Army in MEF I (2009-2014)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prediction of defense equipment procurement in MEF II (2015-2019)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks a lot brother


----------



## nufix

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> As long as they keep Hamas rocket launcher away from the hospital, it wont be targeted by the IDF.



Agree, Indonesians in Gaza, regardless their emotional relations with the Palestinians, should stay away from directly involving in the conflict and focus on humanitarian mission instead, that won't give the IDF any reason to bother killing Indonesians in there.


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Soldiers in Lebanon (Indobat), working near Lebanon-Israel border


----------



## Nike

Apel Pasukan TNI Anggota dari TNI AU mengikuti apel kesiapan pasukan TNI terkait pengumuman sidang putusan perselisihan hasil pemilihan umum presiden dan wakil presiden di JIExpo, Jakarta Pusat, Kamis (21/8). Sebanyak 5000 personil yang terdiri dari Kostrad, Kopassus, Marinir dan Paskhas disiapkan untuk menjaga stabilitas keamanan pasca putusan MK. (ANTARA FOTO/Vitalis Yogi Trisna)


----------



## nufix

^^ you left one pic tante mado

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *PINDAD Proposes Turrets and Engines for Medium Tanks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OTO Melara Hitfact 105-120mm turret (photo: Oto Melara)
> 
> * What is the 'Mysterious' Tank that will be build by PINDAD?*
> 
> Liputan6.com, Bandung - Government programs prepares 7 indigenous defense industry (inhan) ie Development fighter (KFX / IFX), Rocket and Missile, Guard Missile Destroyer (PKR), Submarine, Propellant Industrial Development, National Radar and Tank .
> 
> Pursuant to Law Number 16 Year 2012 on Inhan, to Lead Integrator entrusted to state company incorporated in the State-Owned Enterprises (SOEs) Strategic Industries. One such company is PT Pindad, which was entrusted to handle the program of the National Tank.
> 
> Director of Product Operations Hankam PT PINDAD, Tri Hardjono said it has prepared a concept of making armored combat vehicles using chain wheels.
> 
> The initial concept would be to build medium tanks with a number of foreign partners, one of which FNSS Military Contracting Company from Turkey. According to geographical conditions, the weight of the tanks selected must not be more than 30 tons.
> 
> "Tank medium that we are required to coordinate all activities, engineering design and human sourcing that we do with FNSS.'s Plan is the product of joint research and sharing together. PINDAD got experts, both domestically and around the region," said Tri to Liputan6.com in his office, Bandung, West Java.
> 
> * Turret systems*
> 
> For Turret system, PT PINDAD have prepared 3 options namely Cockerill Maintenance & Ingenierie (CMI) Belgium, Oto Melara from Italy and Denel Land Systems of South African origin. As for the election machinery of the State in Europe one of the French defense industry.
> 
> "There's also some alternatives, because we've decided to use 105mm medium tanks, we have three alternatives that can supply 105 mm turret. There CMI, Oto Melara, There Denel. Was also proposed to the ministry to KKIP, to the user, related to advantages and disadvantages of each of these turret cannon, "said Tri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design of medium tanks Pindad (image by courtesy)
> 
> * engine*
> 
> "My friends already have some alternatives. There are 3 options for the engine. Accordance with experience, we prefer using European products., Where they have had many variants, in which the engine can also be used for the commercial," he added.
> 
> In addition to the weight of the main requirements, a number of pre-conditions must also be met by designers PT PINDAD and FNSS like Silhouette (shadow). This is done so that the tank is easy to hide while on the battlefield.
> 
> "The concept of PINDAD products, we have been providing high designs that should not be more than 2.5 meters above the canon like that-so of PINDAD. Then, what kind of performance it is also from Indonesia. Was that we develop the cooperation with them, eg determination of the source sourcing like Power Pack, Engine. That is very decisive at the time and then later maintenance and so on. We will also provide input, "he explained.
> 
> Pindad medium tanks will be completed by the year 2016. PINDAD expect medium tanks can help to replace old TNI Arsenal.
> 
> "Mr. Chief of Staff also expects PINDAD immediately releases the vehicle, because of its uses and different needs. because this funding from the State of the Ministry hopes that in 3-year state budget that can be solved," said Tri.
> 
> Seperti Apa Wujud Tank 'Misterius' Buatan Pindad?
> 
> * Airbus D&S to Supply MSSR 2000 I Radar to Indonesia *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monopulse Secondary Surveillance Radars (MSSR) 2000 I radar (photo : Airbus DS)
> 
> Airbus Defence and Space (D&S) will supply two Monopulse Secondary Surveillance Radars (MSSR) 2000 I as part of a programme to improve the Indonesian Air Force’s aircraft
> identification and air surveillance capabilities. The company was awarded a contract for the radars by SBL Star Technology, announced on 18 August.
> 
> The radars will equip mobile air surveillance and tracking systems to be operated by the Indonesian Air Force, helping to improve air traffic control and air defence capabilities over the country’s more than 15,000 islands.
> 
> Secondary radars such as MSSR 2000 I complement primary radars in identifying individual aircraft and establishing a comprehensive recognised air picture. Typically, primary radar is able to measure the position of an aircraft at a point of time from reflections of the radar beam without giving a clear identification of the aircraft.
> 
> The secondary radar exchanges messages with all the aircraft in its area collecting detailed information such as flight number and destination. MSSR 2000 I sends out interrogation signals according to the latest Mode S standard and collects the responses. In this way, the secondary radar in close cooperation with the primary radar provides a real-time overview of aircraft positions and additional aircraft data which results in a significant improvement in air surveillance and air traffic control.
> 
> In the military field, MSSR 2000 I is also used for automatic friend-or-foe identification (IFF) to avoid the engagement of friendly forces.
> 
> Thomas Müller, head of electronics business, Airbus D&S, said: ‘Air traffic control authorities all over the world are facing continually increasing air traffic density. Together with military air traffic, this situation requires a high-performance guidance system ensuring safety, comprehensive data exchange and efficient allocation of airspace. With our system in operation in around 30 countries we have proven our capability to provide a reliable solution.’
> The system is scheduled for delivery before the beginning of 2015.
> 
> (Shephard)



It might be worthwhile looking into Altay MBT engine program in Turkey by Tumosan engine manufacturer. They were awarded a contract by the govt. to design a 2000 HP engine. Turkey has been designing and manufacturing engines for some time, mainly at Ford-Otosan and Tumosan:
Ford Cargo - Doğa dostu, yüksek kaliteli motorlar - Ford Türkiye
Ford Otosan'dan yerli motor - Milliyet.com.tr (use chrome or google translator)
TUMOSAN - Engine - Tractor - ENGINE

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nufix

kalu_miah said:


> It might be worthwhile looking into Altay MBT engine program in Turkey by Tumosan engine manufacturer. They were awarded a contract by the govt. to design a 2000 HP engine. Turkey has been designing and manufacturing engines for some time, mainly at Ford-Otosan and Tumosan:
> Ford Cargo - Doğa dostu, yüksek kaliteli motorlar - Ford Türkiye
> Ford Otosan'dan yerli motor - Milliyet.com.tr (use chrome or google translator)
> TUMOSAN - Engine - Tractor - ENGINE



I have no doubt about Turkey's capability to develope a capable engine for tanks, but it seems that PT Pindad engineers prefer to use an already-tested and mature-developed engine from european manufacturers. Last but not least, the spec of the engine developed by Tumosan is designed to deliver enough power to move Altay MBT around. While it might be suitable for a MBT, the machine would not be so suitable for a medium tank with a smaller engine compartment and a lighter power to weight ratio, the tank would be overpowered and consumes fuel more than needed. Therefore, Pindad opt for the european engine manufacturers because they already provide a wide range of machines and power packs that might be suitable for lighter tanks like the Pindad Medium Tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

FOTO: Brigade Infanteri 1/Pam Ibu Kota Jaya Sakti. Prajurit ini dibawah komando ”Tontaikam” (Peleton Pengintai Keamanan). Mengikuti Apel gabungan TNI di JIExpo Kemayoran Jakarta, Kamis (21/8/2014). Sebanyak 5000 personil yang terdiri dari Kostrad, Kopassus, Marinir dan Paskhas disiapkan untuk menjaga stabilitas keamanan pasca putusan MK.


----------



## kalu_miah

nufix said:


> I have no doubt about Turkey's capability to develope a capable engine for tanks, but it seems that PT Pindad engineers prefer to use an already-tested and mature-developed engine from european manufacturers. Last but not least, the spec of the engine developed by Tumosan is designed to deliver enough power to move Altay MBT around. While it might be suitable for a MBT, the machine would not be so suitable for a medium tank with a smaller engine compartment and a lighter power to weight ratio, the tank would be overpowered and consumes fuel more than needed. Therefore, Pindad opt for the european engine manufacturers because they already provide a wide range of machines and power packs that might be suitable for lighter tanks like the Pindad Medium Tank.



I do not mean that you can use any Turkish engine immediately, but for future possibility, you can keep them in mind. I am not sure what size engines they will design, but usually an engine is designed with 2-3 different sizes to cover a range of requirements.

You should look at this thread as well:
Developing 8 (D-8) Organization for Economic Cooperation

We need to help develop indigenous technology among friendly countries with our purchasing decisions, who will be more open to share and transfer technology than others:
Altay MBT | Page 67
Turkey and Indonesia to develop medium tank
PT Pindad dan FNSS Turki Sepakati Pembangunan Tank Medium Bersama ~ ARTILERI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

kalu_miah said:


> I do not mean that you can use any Turkish engine immediately, but for future possibility, you can keep them in mind. I am not sure what size engines they will design, but usually an engine is designed with 2-3 different sizes to cover a range of requirements.
> 
> You should look at this thread as well:
> Developing 8 (D-8) Organization for Economic Cooperation
> 
> We need to help develop indigenous technology among friendly countries with our purchasing decisions, who will be more open to share and transfer technology than others:
> Altay MBT | Page 67
> Turkey and Indonesia to develop medium tank
> PT Pindad dan FNSS Turki Sepakati Pembangunan Tank Medium Bersama ~ ARTILERI



Dont worry mate, we are working with Turkey on this tank, so Pindad engineers of course has already had this information from their Turkey mate.

Indonesia is also currently manufacturing Toyota engine, so maybe the future possibility is working with Japan in term of developing engine for military vehicle since there has already been many Toyota supplier in Indonesia. And Japan has also changed their law which favors of any military cooperation possibility with other friendly nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Indos said:


> Dont worry mate, we are working with Turkey on this tank, so Pindad engineers of course has already had this information from their Turkey mate.



pindad light tank prototype

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

MarveL said:


> pindad tank prototype



This is not the medium tank that we are currently working with Turkey, it is just IFV, it is designed independently by PT PINDAD, the code name is SBS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> This is not the medium tank that we are currently working with Turkey, it is just IFV, it is designed independently by PT PINDAD, the code name is SBS



Actually it was designed to be the supplement of Medium tank, they can be IFV or APC version and most likely they will be armed with .50 cal or 20 mm rapid cannon. Ah but it still a long way to go, because it still only physically completed not technically.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> Actually it was designed to be the supplement of Medium tank, they can be IFV or APC version and most likely they will be armed with .50 cal or 20 mm rapid cannon. Ah but it still a long way to go, because it still only physically completed not technically.



It looks like Pindad has already prepared its amphibious version by looking where they put the exhaust on......(BTW, how about your shopping result....)


----------



## MarveL

Indos said:


> This is not the medium tank that we are currently working with Turkey, it is just IFV, it is designed independently by PT PINDAD, the code name is SBS



SBS? meh.. the designer must be a hallyu fans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Indos said:


> Dont worry mate, we are working with Turkey on this tank, so Pindad engineers of course has already had this information from their Turkey mate.
> 
> Indonesia is also currently manufacturing Toyota engine, so maybe the future possibility is working with Japan in term of developing engine for military vehicle since there has already been many Toyota supplier in Indonesia. And Japan has also change their law which favors of any military cooperation possibility with other friendly nation.



Great to hear that Indonesia is manufacturing Toyota engine. Is it this one:
Toyota Brings More Jobs and Opportunity to Indonesia | TOYOTA MOTOR CORPORATION GLOBAL WEBSITE

Hopefully they will open design center for 100% design and development of engines with this plant in future, if they don't have it in the plan already. The key is to get ability to design engine from scratch, which sometimes companies are not very willing to transfer from their home country. @Nihonjin1051 

In case of Turkey they have developed two design centers one for Ford-Otosan and the other at Tumosan. Hopefully there will be design centers in this Toyota plant in the future, so Indonesian engineers can start designing engines on their own.

The engines that I see listed in above link are small engines, I believe. A possible project for Ford Motors could be to develop a right hand side drive version of their Cargo heavy commercial vehicle in Ford-Otosan design facility in Turkey for markets in Thailand, Indonesia, Malaysia, Pakistan, Bangladesh, India, Africa, UK, ANZ and Japan:




Ford Cargo - Ford Cargo nakliye serisi - Ford Türkiye

Similar engines and designs could be used for military transport vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> It looks like Pindad has already prepared its amphibious version by looking where they put the exhaust on......(BTW, how about your shopping result....)



not bad hehehe, just going to grocery store after all

*US Navy Dan TNI-AL Latihan Di Batam*
Today 17:16
BATAM, METRO: Sejumlah personil US Navy dan TNI-AL berlatih bersama di Batam dalam sepekan sejak, Senin (18/8) lalu. Pertemuan kedua serdadu matra laut yang juga melibatkan pergeseran pasukan (Serpas) beberapa prajurit dari Pangkalan Udara TNI-AL (Lanudal) Tanjungpinang, itu dilakukan antara lain di Bandara Internasional Hang Nadim dan Harbour Bay.

“Kegiatan selama sekitar seminggu,” kata seorang anggota TNI-AL yang turut dalam latihan. Banyak materi teori yang diikuti para perwira, bintara maupun tamtama, bahkan berkenaan dengan itu di Hang Nadim juga sempat mendarat dan parkir sebuah pesawat intai milik US Marine sejenis Hercules.

Menurut sumber, selain untuk mengisi bahan bakar, singgahnya pesawat militer asing P-3C US Navy di area belakang bangunan VVIP Bandara Hang Nadim yang dikawal pesawat TNI-AL, itu lantaran sedang mengikuti latihan perang bareng 35 negara di Cilangkap, Jakarta.

Latihan gabungan (Latgab) antara TNI dan Global Peace Operation Initiative (GPOI) Amerika dibuka Panglima TNI Jenderal Moeldoko bersama dengan General Vincent K Brooks selaku Commanding General of USARPAC (United States Army Pacific) di Pusat Misi Pemelihara Perdamaian (PMPP) TNI di Sentul Bogor, Jawa Barat, Senin pagi.(kau)

Sebelumnya di Batam juga berlangsung acara Multilateral Naval Exercise Komodo (MNEK) yang dibuka di Swiss Bell Harbour Bay Hotel, Sabtu (29/3) lalu.

Negara yang ikut latihan yakni Brunei Darussalam, Thailand, Filipina, Vietnam, Kamboja, Myanmar, Laos, India, Jepang, Korea Selatan, Selandia Baru, Amerika Serikat, China, Rusia, Australia, Malaysia, dan Singapura.

Sebagaimana dilansir Dinas Penerangan TNI-AL, selain negara peserta ada juga 25 personil Perserikatan Bangsa-Bangsa (PBB) Uni eropa, Belanda, Spanyol yang datang sebagai observer di kegiatan yang mengerahkan 19 kapal perang, 6 pesawat udara yang terdiri dari 2 fixed wing dan 4 rotary wing, termasuk melibatkan unsur dari Kesatuan Penjagaan laut dan Pantai (KPLP) Departemen Perhubungan sebanyak 2 kapal dan 1 kapal dari SKK Migas.

Rusia mengerahkan kapal perusak, tanker, dan kapal tunda, sedangkan Amerika Serikat mengirimkan kapal angkut militer USNS Cesar Chavez serta helikopter penyelamat. Total dari negara sahabat ada 14 kapal perang dan 4 helikopter, dengan lokasi latihan di perairan yurisdiksi nasional Indonesia, laut Natuna dan Anambas, sedangkan kegiatan civic mission serentak di tujuh lokasi di sekitarnya. 4.885 personil diturunkan saat itu, terbagi atas 3.000 prajurit TNI-AL, TNI-AD, TNI-AU, dan Polri, serta 1.885 prajurit angkatan laut dari 17 negara ASEAN dan negara sahabat.

Latihan itu menitikberatkan pada materi aspek non war fighting, yaitu mengorganisir dan kerjasama antar negara terhadap berbagai bentuk ancaman keamanan maritim dengan momfokuskan pada materi latihan yang meliputi Humanitarian Assistance (HA) dan Humanian Civic Action (HCA), Disaster Relief menghadapi Transnational Organized Crimes dan Peace Keeping Operation.

Kata Kepala Staf TNI-AL, Laksamana Marsetio, latihan itu menggunakan dua skenario. Pertama, skenario bencana alam, baik tsunami, topan, maupun gempa bumi. Kedua, skenario bencana akibat ulah manusia, berupa kecelakaan terkait pengeboran dan pengangkutan minyak dan gas lepas pantai.(kau)

Sumber: 
http://posmetrobatam.com/2014/08/us-...ihan-di-batam/

Just as usual, Indonesia and US Navy exercises

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

MarveL said:


> SBS? meh.. the designer must be a hallyu fans



SBS is fans corner in Eichiro Oda One Piece manga books right?


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia and US to sign Apache MoU*

Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Industry 
20 August 2014

Indonesia and the United States are expected to sign an agreement soon to facilitate the Indonesian Army's (TNI-AD's) enhanced operation of on-order Boeing AH-64E Apache attack helicopters.

The Indonesian Ministry of Defence said on 20 August that the memorandum of understanding (MoU) will cover the handling and security of data and communications received by the Apache during TNI operations.

The MoU is currently under review by the TNI chiefs of staffs. Defence Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said he hoped this review would be completed soon to enable ratification of the MoU so the US could deliver the Apache helicopters to Indonesia before the 69th anniversary of the TNI on 5 October.


Source: http://www.janes.com/article/42195/i...ign-apache-mou

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to Razabanjar@kaskus.co.id

Part of KRI Banjarmasin christened ceremony

Marines Corps, Cavalry regiment detachments







BMP-3F of Indonesia Marines corps




KRI Hasan Basry and KRI Lambung Mangkurat, KRI Banjarmasin escorts.




Bell 412 Utility Helicopter





armed sailors, crew of KRI Banjarmasin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> credit to Razabanjar@kaskus.co.id
> 
> Part of KRI Banjarmasin christened ceremony
> 
> Marines Corps, Cavalry regiment detachments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMP-3F of Indonesia Marines corps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRI Hasan Basry and KRI Lambung Mangkurat, KRI Banjarmasin escorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bell 412 Utility Helicopter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armed sailors, crew of KRI Banjarmasin




Looking very good, Indonesian Marine Corp and Indonesian Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> The MoU is currently under review by the TNI chiefs of staffs. Defence Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said he hoped this review would be completed soon to enable ratification of the MoU so the US could deliver the Apache helicopters to Indonesia before the 69th anniversary of the TNI on 5 October.


Hi @madokafc 
I have some questions regarding this MOU
1. its said : "..memorandum of understanding (MoU) will cover the handling and security of data and communications received by the Apache during TNI operations" <-- meaning that TNI must handed over communication data received by Apache helos during TNI military operation to the US?

2. its said : "..so the US could deliver the Apache helicopters to Indonesia before the 69th anniversary of the TNI on 5 October."
So we can have our first unit before 5 October this year?


----------



## katarabhumi

*GE offers engine technology transfer for KFX*
_Posted : 2014-08-21 17:00
By Park Ji-won_

GE Korea has pledged to transfer engine technology if it is selected to take part in the government's "KFX" fighter jet project.

"As the shipbuilding industry contributed to the growth of Korean industry, GE Korea hopes to provide the best cooperation in supporting the Korean government to make its next growth engine in the aerospace industry," said GE Korea President and CEO Khang Sung-wook during a press conference at the Westin Chosun Seoul, Thursday.

"GE could provide high-technology oriented products and business knowhow accumulated throughout the world to Korea."

The government is aiming to manufacture "F-16+ class" fighter jets that are envisioned to enter service from 2023.

Khang asked for the government to take the lead, saying it was difficult for private companies to fund development and emphasizing the government's contribution to the shipbuilding industry in the past.

GE officials didn't mention details about what its investment would be, but said it could provide similar assistance as in the past.

It previously assembled the F404 engine for the T-50, Korea's first indigenous supersonic trainer, locally.

GE also transferred major manufacturing lines to Korea for the LM2500, the engine for Aegis destroyers, as well as the T700-701K, a co-developed engine for the Surion utility helicopter.

So far, GE Korea sold some 1,300 engines for some 600 military aircraft including helicopters and 400 engines for civilian planes here.

GE's Korean unit also said it would play a main role in exporting fighter jets.

With some 300,000 employees in more than 160 countries, GE plans to utilize this global network to actively support the Korean aircraft export programs.

The company pledged to push the T-50 Golden Eagle as one such program.

In the past, GE worked with Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) in its frigate export program to Thailand. It also provided its engine technology to Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) to assist in exporting the FA-50 (the ground attack variant of the T-50) to Indonesia, Iraq and the Philippines.

GE offers engine technology transfer for KFX

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Hi @madokafc
> I have some questions regarding this MOU
> 1. its said : "..memorandum of understanding (MoU) will cover the handling and security of data and communications received by the Apache during TNI operations" <-- meaning that TNI must handed over communication data received by Apache helos during TNI military operation to the US?
> 
> 2. its said : "..so the US could deliver the Apache helicopters to Indonesia before the 69th anniversary of the TNI on 5 October."
> So we can have our first unit before 5 October this year?



pake bahasa Indo saja yach biar gak ambigu ntar kalimatnya,

1. "will cover" means, mereka akan membantu TNI untuk handling dan mengolah data termasuk mengamankan informasi yang diterima oleh Apache selama operasi militer, jadi tentu saja TNI nggak mau data informasi penting selama operasi militer di share begitu saja via data-link ke pihak-pihak diluar TNI tanpa izin. 

2. i can't get it, some sources indicated we will receive our first apache two years from now, at least 2016. Tapi yah ikutin aja, apa maunya


----------



## MarveL

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Hi @madokafc
> 2. its said : "..so the US could deliver the Apache helicopters to Indonesia before the 69th anniversary of the TNI on 5 October."
> So we can have our first unit before 5 October this year?



maksudnya yang ini?
*Helikopter Apache Siap Meriahkan HUT TNI*

Menteri Pertahanan Purnomo Yusgiantoro mengharapkan helikopter-helikopter Apache milik Angkatan Darat Amerika Serikat yang ditugaskan di USARPAC (United Stade Army Pacific) dapat berperan serta pada peringatan Hari Ulang Tahun TNI Oktober mendatang di Surabaya, serta pada latihan bersama Angkatan Darat kedua negara yang dilaksanakan setiap tahun bernama Garuda Shield. Commander of USARPAC General Vincent K Brook menjelaskan, empat helikopter Apache yang berada di USARPAC siap memeriahkan peringatan Hari Ulang Tahun TNI dan ikut serta dalam Garuda Shield Tahun 2014.


Hal itu disampaikan dalam pertemuan antara Menteri Pertahanan Purnomo Yusgiantoro dengan Commander of USARPAC General Vincent K Brooks , Selasa (19/8), di Universitas Pertahanan Indonesia sebelum menyaksikan peresmian Patung Penjaga Perdamaian di kawasan IPSC Sentul Bogor.


Saat ini proses pengadaan helikopter Apache oleh Pemerintah RI masih terus berjalan. Hal itu juga terkait dengan proses penyusunan MoU Indonesia dan Amerika Serikat mengenai keamanan komunikasi dan informasi yang juga sedang berjalan, karena helikopter Apache memiliki kemampuan mengumpulkan data dan informasi saat berada di udara. Dengan adanya MoU ini maka kepentingan keamanan informasi kedua negara dapat terlindungi. MoU saat ini telah berada pada tahap penyesuaian di para Kepala Staf Angkatan. Menhan berharap MoU ini dapat diselesaikan secepatnya sehingga pengadaan Helikopter Apache bagi TNI dapat segera terwujud sebelum Oktober 2014.


Dalam hubungan kerjasama kedua negara di bidang pendidikan, Menhan menjelaskan bahwa Pemerintah RI berharap dapat terus meningkatkan kemampuan SDM pertahanan melalui berbagai program kerjasama pendidikan. UNHAN saat ini sedang menggagas kerjasama dengan George Washington University (GWU) Amerika Serikat di bidang Pendidikan Diplomasi dan Ilmu Politik.

Menhan berharap gagasannya mengenai sandwich program yang ditawarkan kepada GWU dapat disetujui. Sandwich program adalah program dimana mahasiswa UNHAN yang mengikuti pendidikan tingkat lanjut dapat mengikuti pendidikan pula di GWU sekitar satu tahun dan gelarnya mendapat pengakuan dari GWU.


----------



## MarveL

*Speed Your Flag, Independence Day Message from Germany*






Indonesia Independence Day Greeting from Germany, where our boys from Cavalry trained


----------



## MarveL

SS1 Marinized resistant to sea water, not easily corroded and functional after being submerged in mud or sand.

*PT Pindad Prepare SS1 for Marines Weapons*

*



*

PT Pindad, terus berinovasi mengembangkan produknya. Saat ini, BUMN tersebut sedang menyiapkan senjata marinized SS1 yang disiapkan untuk marinir. ''Jadi senjata ini untuk medan berat seperti sungai,'' ujar Dirut PT Pindad, Sudirman Said kepada Republika, Ahad petang (18/8). Perlu diketahui, proses pelapisan khusus, menjadikan senjata SS1 Marinized tahan terhadap air laut atau tidak mudah berkarat. Bahkan, senjata tetap berfungsi setelah terendam lumpur atau pasir.

Sentuhan warna yang elegan, membuat SS1 Marinized tampak lebih gagah. Menurut Sudirman, untuk senjata tempur PT Pindad sedang menyelesaikan modifikasi (retrofit) tank AMX-13 milik TNI. Populasinya besar, sekitar 40 unit se- Indonesia.

Untuk tahap pertama, PT Pindad akan menyerahkan 9 unit ke Dephan. ''Kalau ini berhasil, bisa dapat tambahan,'' katanya. Sedangkan untuk SS1 Marinized, kata dia, ordernya belum ada. Karena, baru tahap perkembangan. Tapi, produk yang lain, banyak sekali. Misalnya, roket yang sifatnya development. Dikatakan Sudirman, untuk tank, PT Pindada akan bekerja sama dengan Eropa. Karena, tank itu ada dua komponen. Yakni, komponen kendaraan dan turet ( untuk senjatanya). Secara kendaraan, PT Pindad cukup mapan karena memiliki pengalaman dalam memproduksi vanser. ''Turet, akan kerja sama dengan perusahaan Perancis,'' katanya. Kalau kerja sama dengan Perancis, kata dia, mereka akan membangun pabrik di Indonesia.

Jadi, nantinya PT Pindad bisa menyuplai ke partner Perancis. Misalnya, negara Arab. ''Kami sudah sertifikasi. Jadi secara industri kami memenuhi syarat menjadi pemasok mereka,'' katanya. -

108Jakarta - PT Pindad Siapkan Senjata SS1 Untuk Marinir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Photos from Joint Exercises TNI-2014

credit to Peliosaurus@kaskus.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

*More Leopard Tanks are on the way !
*


> news in Indonesian
> 
> 24 Tank Leopard Pesanan Indonesia Sudah Dikirim dari Jerman
> 
> Sebanyak 52 tank produksi Rheinmetall Jerman dijadwalkan tiba di pelabuhan Tanjung Priok pada 28 Agustus 2014. Tank yang dikirim, dengan perincian sebanyak 24 MBT Leopard A4 dan 28 Tank Marder.
> 
> Kedua jenis tank ini telah diberangkatkan sejak 31 Juli 2014 lalu, dengan kapal kargo berbendera Panama, Morning Celesta, dari pelabuhan Bremenhaven, Jerman.
> 
> Rencananya, setibanya di pelabuhan Tanjung Priok, tank-tank ini akan dipindahkan dari Morning Celesta ke kapal yang lebih kecil untuk dikirim ke Tanjung Perak Surabaya.
> 
> Tank-tank ini segera disiapkan untuk parade militer pada ulang Tahun TNI 5 Oktober mendatang di Surabaya.
> 24 Tank Leopard Pesanan Indonesia Sudah Dikirim dari Jerman

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

BTW, i can't see any smoke grenades discharger in their turrets.


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> BTW, i can't see any smoke grenades discharger in their turrets.



kan blom semua dipasang, ngejar parade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

from Latgab at Situbondo, thanks to Peliasaurus@kaskus.co.id


----------



## Nike

credit to Peliasaurus@kaskus.co.id
















Indonesian Navy CN-212 MPA


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> from Latgab at Situbondo, thanks to Peliasaurus@kaskus.co.id


Are there any plans off getting rid off these Tanks


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Are there any plans off getting rid off these Tanks



no, after all they are still useful in our archipelago country. Easy to accommodate and to be moved, even with C-130 Hercules


----------



## katarabhumi

Zarvan said:


> Are there any plans off getting rid off these Tanks



Only when our Leopard/MBT meet the desired number and when our medium tank project complete. I guess.

But even then, as long as these tanks are good to run there's no reason for us to scrap them. Their light weight is advantageous for operation in our territory.

Don't let the appearance fooled you. We've been modified and upgraded/retrofitted our old tanks to modern standard. Just recently, our defense company PINDAD has successfully upgrading 10 of our AMX-13 tanks. Except the body, everything else are new and modernized. New more powerful machine, new fire control system, and bigger cannon are among the upgraded items. Our DoD has satisfied with the result and has lit the green light for PINDAD to continue upgrading the rest as we have about 400 of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

katarabhumi said:


> Only when our Leopard/MBT meet the desired number and when our medium tank project complete. I guess.
> 
> But even then, as long as these tanks are good to run there's no reason for us to scrap them. Their light weight is advantageous for operation in our territory.
> 
> Don't let the appearance fooled you. We've been modified and upgraded/retrofitted our old tanks to modern standard. Just recently, our defense company PINDAD has successfully upgrading 10 of our AMX-13 tanks. Except the body, everything else are new and modernized. New more powerful machine, new fire control system, and bigger cannon are among the upgraded items. Our DoD has satisfied with the result and has lit the green light for PINDAD to continue upgrading the rest as we have about 400 of them.


Any pictures to tell How medium Tank would look like and what is desired number off leapord


----------



## MarveL

*TNI Add 700 military personnel in the Indonesia-Malaysia border*
Placed in Malinau and Nunukan.

Jum'at, 22 Agustus 2014, 10:56 Arief Hidayat





TNI berjaga di Pos Perbatasan.
(Antara/ Dian Kandipi)
Follow us on

VIVAnews - Tentaran Nasional Indonesia menambah 700 personel untuk memperkuat pengamanan di perbatasan Indonesia dengan Malaysia. Mereka ditempatkan di pos perbatasan di Kabupaten Malinau dan Kabupaten Nunukan, Kalimantan Utara.

Ke-700 personel TNI itu dari dua batalion, yakni Batalion Infanteri Lintas Udara 433 Komando Cadangan Strategis Angkatan Darat dan Batalion Infanteri Lintas Udara 405 Komando Daerah Militer IV/Diponegoro. Mereka tiba di Tarakan, Kalimantan Utara, Jumat, 22 Agustus 2014.

Pasukan tiba dengan menggunakan Kapal Republik Indonesia Nusa Nive 973 di Pelabuhan Malundung, Kota Tarakan. Mereka akan mengantikan pasukan pengaman perbatasan Indonesia dengan Malaysia yang telah lebih dahulu bertugas di sana.

Komandan Pasukan Perbatasan dari Batalion Infanteri Lintas Udara 433 Letnan Kolonel Infanteri Agus Tatius Sitepu mengatakan bahwa dua Batalion Infanteri akan dibedakan lokasi penjagaannya, yaitu di Kabupaten Malinau dan Kabupaten Nunukan.

Prioritas pengamanan adalah menjaga patok batas yang sering bergeser, mencegah perbatasan digunakan sebagai lalu lintas perdagangan narkotika, dan menjaga kedaulatan Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia. (Muhammad Tahir, TVOne Tarakan/ita)

TNI Tambah 700 Personel di Perbatasan Indonesia-Malaysia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Zarvan said:


> Any pictures to tell How medium Tank would look like and what is desired number off leapord



AFAIK. Up until now there's still no official disclosure of what PINDAD new medium tank will look like.

The following is just artistic impression of it. Still 50/50 on its authenticity.






As for the desired number, that is decided by the Army and DoD. For MBT, we have bought 114 Leopard tanks from Germany. Our DoD has planned to buy more in the future but no details on numbers yet. That also depends on the budget we have.
But if you ask me my desired number then I desire 5000 tanks. LOL Yeah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

katarabhumi said:


> As for the desired number, that is decided by the Army and DoD. For MBT, we have bought 114 Leopard tanks from Germany. Our DoD has planned to buy more in the future but no details on numbers yet. That also depends on the budget we have.
> But if you ask me my desired number then I desire 5000 tanks. LOL Yeah.


lol yeah 5000 thousand is good number, but it wont be Leopards, since future ministry of defense are left-winged. so, 5000 T-64's?


----------



## Zarvan

katarabhumi said:


> AFAIK. Up until now there's still no official disclosure of what PINDAD new medium tank will look like.
> 
> The following is just artistic impression of it. Still 50/50 on its authenticity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the desired number, that is decided by the Army and DoD. For MBT, we have bought 114 Leopard tanks from Germany. Our DoD has planned to buy more in the future but no details on numbers yet. That also depends on the budget we have.
> But if you ask me my desired number then I desire 5000 tanks. LOL Yeah.


5000 is too much you need to have 2500 to 3000 Tanks and 3000 + towed and self propelled Artillery and an Army with 400000 personal at least


----------



## MarveL

katarabhumi said:


> As for the desired number, that is decided by the Army and DoD. For MBT, we have bought 114 Leopard tanks from Germany. Our DoD has planned to buy more in the future but no details on numbers yet. That also depends on the budget we have.
> But if you ask me my desired number then I desire 5000 tanks. LOL Yeah.



Im not sure about that, If TBH be the next defense minister.  Andi Widjajanto also said it will be reconsidered.


----------



## Nike

inside of PT PINDAD August 23, 2014





Pekerja menyelesaikan perakitan kendaraan tempur lapis baja APC 6x6 Anoa 2 di Unit Produksi PT Pindad, Bandung, Jawa Barat, 23 Agustus 2014. TEMPO/Aditya Herlambang Putra





Modifikasi atau retrofit tank AMX-13 milik TNI di Unit Produksi PT Pindad, Bandung, Jawa Barat, 23 Agustus 2014. TEMPO/Aditya Herlambang Putra





Direktur Utama PT Pindad, Sudirman Said mengendarai kendaraan taktis Komodo 4x4 di Bandung, Jawa Barat, 23 Agustus 2014. Mobil ini mengadopsi desain dan konsep mobil perang Humvee buatan Amerika Serikat atau Sherpa buatan Prancis. TEMPO/Aditya Herlambang Putra





Modifikasi tank AMX-13 milik TNI di Unit Produksi PT Pindad, Bandung, Jawa Barat, 23 Agustus 2014. Tank yang sebelumnya bermesin bensin dimodifikasi menjadi bermesin Diesel Turbointercooler. TEMPO/Aditya Herlambang Putra





Pekerja menyelesaikan perakitan kendaraan taktis Komodo 4x4 di Unit Produksi PT Pindad, Bandung, Jawa Barat, 23 Agustus 2014. TEMPO/Aditya Herlambang Putra





Perakitan kendaraan tempur lapis baja APC 6x6 Anoa 2 di Unit Produksi PT Pindad, Bandung, Jawa Barat, 23 Agustus 2014. TEMPO/Aditya Herlambang Putra

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Seorang atlet paramotor bermanuver dengan latar parade KRI saat gladi bersih Sail Raja Ampat 2014 di perairan Waisai, Raja Ampat, Papua Barat, 22 Agustus 2014. ANTARA/Prasetyo Utomo





Masyarakat menyaksikan dua KRI melintas saat gladi bersih Sail Raja Ampat 2014 di perairan Waisai, Raja Ampat, Papua Barat, 22 Agustus 2014. ANTARA/Prasetyo Utomo





Seorang anak melihat KRI Soeharso bersandar di Pelabuhan Waisai, Raja Ampat, Papua Barat, 21 Agustus 2014. KRI Soeharso yang merupakan Rumah Sakit Terapung disiagakan untuk mendukung Sail Raja Ampat 2014. ANTARA/Prasetyo Utomo


----------



## nufix

*The Tanks are being loaded into the cargo ship






















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

tigaratussribhu views... wew..


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

ready to be sent to Indonesia, just as Leo and Marder

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Zarvan said:


> 5000 is too much you need to have 2500 to 3000 Tanks and 3000 + towed and self propelled Artillery and an Army with 400000 personal at least


with 5,000 Leopards and 3,000 armored vehicles Indonesia could succesfully invade indochinese mainland 



madokafc said:


>


nice tanks. for a country of your size, I think 1,000 MBTs are a good number.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesian Students in Jeddah Study Tour in KRI Bung Tomo*






KRI Bung Tomo 357 stopped at Jeddah Islamic Port on Wednesday (20/08/2014). Arriving at the port, the crew immediately greeted by Defence Attaché Embassy in Riyadh, Colonel. Chb. Roedy Roemin and number of crew. Then, on Thursday afternoon (21/08/2014) Indonesia as many as 25 students of the *Jeddah Indonesian School (JIS)* accompanied by two teachers had the opportunity to see the inside of Bung Tomo 357 KRI





*Crews performed Umrah *while KRI Bung Tomo anchored in Jeddah. KRI Bung Tomo with gastric number 357 during a stopover in Jeddah Islamic Port of Saudi Arabia, Wednesday (20/08/2014).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

@Viet

hardly needed thousands Main Battle Tank fleet like Leo-2, Just to have around 400 to 800 Leo-2 in inventory is more than enough to form four to six cavalry brigade and around one or two armored division. As archipelago country we must thinking on how to transport them around island to island, and surely to transporting a cavalry brigade with more than 100 Leo-2 and around 50 Marder 1A3 with their more than 1800 personnel and crew, we needed more than 8 LST with more than 3000 GWT for each ship, around two to four Logistic/Oiler ship, and five to seven Escort ship like Sigma Class frigate/corvette to accompany them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Xinhua News Agency August 8, 2014 11:31 August 8, 2014 11:31
*Brunei, Indonesia hold inaugural Joint Defense Cooperation Committee meeting*

Brunei, Indonesia hold inaugural Joint Defense Cooperation Committee meeting

BANDAR SERI BEGAWAN, Aug. 23 (Xinhua) -- Brunei and Indonesia have held the inaugural Joint Defense Cooperation Committee (JDCC) meeting at the Bolkiah Garrison, according to a report posted Saturday on the website of the Defense Ministry.

The meeting was co-chaired by the Permanent Secretary (Defense Policy and Development), Colonel (Rtd) Pg Dato Paduka Haji Azmansham bin Pg Haji Mohamad, Ministry of Defense, Brunei Darussalam and Defense Secretary General of Indonesia Leftenan Jenderal Ediwan Probowo.

The two sides discussed bilateral defense and military cooperation, including progress and activities under the BRUNESIA- High Level Committee, such as joint operations and exercises, as well as training and education.

They were also briefed on the upcoming event on the ADMM-Plus EWG MS/CT FTX and the Technical Workshop on Establishing A Direct Communications Link in the ASEAN Defense Ministers' Meeting Process.

The meeting marked a significant milestone in the strong bilateral relationship between the two ministries and further enhanced cooperation between the two armed forces.

The JDCC was formed as stipulated in article IV of the Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) between Brunei and Indonesia on defense cooperation signed in Jakarta, Indonesia on April 10, 2003.

Brunei, Indonesia hold inaugural Joint Defense Cooperation Committee meeting | GlobalPost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*KINGDOM*
*Indonesian navy ship leaves Jeddah after three-day port call*





_Students of the Indonesian School in Jeddah tour KRI Bung Tomo 357. — Courtesy photo_

JEDDAH — A new Indonesian naval ship, KRI Bung Tomo 357, left Jeddah Islamic Port Saturday morning after a three-day transit.

Named after one of Indonesia's national heroes, Bung Tomo had arrived in Jeddah Wednesday morning while on its way to Jakarta from the UK where it was built.

While in transit, the crew made courtesy calls on port officials and the consul general of Indonesia, and performed Umrah in Makkah. A group of students from the Indonesian School in Jeddah had an opportunity to tour the ship and take a close look at the modern weapons on board.

"This is the third stop of KRI Bung Tomo (on its way) from the UK to Indonesia. Saudi Arabia has been chosen due to its excellent relations with Indonesia as demonstrated by the facilities and assistance extended to our ship and allowing its crew to perform Umrah," said the ship's commander Kol. Yayan Sofiyan.

"Our transit in Jeddah is also a part of our naval diplomacy to enhance bilateral relations between the two brotherly countries," he added.
On Friday night, KRI Bung Tomo hosted a cocktail party where a traditional Javanese dance and Poco-Poco dance, Indonesian martial arts and several other performances were held.

The reception was attended by Indonesia's Ambassador Abdurrahman Muhammad Fachir, Consul General Dharmakirty Syailendra Putra, Defense Attache in Riyadh Kol. Chb. Roedy Roemin, prominent members of Indonesian community, diplomats from southeast Asian countries and local officials.

In his address, the ambassador thanked the commander of the western fleet of Royal Saudi Navy for the hospitality and cooperation extended to KRI Bung Tomo and its crew.

"The procurement of KRI Bung Tomo 357 and two other ships of the same type has been the realization of a long-term modernization blueprint of its defense. As the world's largest archipelago comprising more than 17,000 islands, Indonesia needs to strengthen its naval defense to protect its vast boundaries," he said.

He added that Indonesian navy is obliged to ensure safety and security to ships crossing Indonesia's territorial waters. — SG

Indonesian navy ship leaves Jeddah after three-day port call | Kingdom | Saudi Gazette

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Security Preparation for UNAOC Conference in which will be held in Bali this month, this conference will be attended by prominent figure such as Ban Ki Moon, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, Joko Widodo, and other VVIP guest from around the world





Anggota Komando Pasukan Khusus (Kopassus) menyiapkan perlengkapan dan persenjataan saat Gelar Pasukan Pengamanan Forum Global ke-6 Aliansi Peradaban PBB (UNAOC) di Nusa Dua, Bali, Senin (25/8). Kegiatan yang akan berlangsung 28-30 Agustus tersebut rencananya dihadiri Sekjen PBB, Ban Ki Moon, Presiden Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono dan sejumlah kepala/wakil pemerintahan. (ANTARA FOTO/Nyoman Budhiana)





Prajurit TNI Yonif 900 Raider menuju medan tugas seusai Gelar Pasukan Pengamanan Forum Global ke-6 Aliansi Peradaban PBB (UNAOC) di Nusa Dua, bali, Senin (25/8). Kegiatan yang akan berlangsung 28-30 Agustus tersebut rencananya dihadiri Sekjen PBB, Ban Ki Moon, Presiden Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono dan sejumlah kepala/wakil pemerintahan. (ANTARA FOTO/Nyoman Budhiana)





Prajurit TNI Kodam IX Udayana menyiapkan persenjataan dan kendaraan tempur saat Gelar Pasukan Pengamanan Forum Global ke-6 Aliansi Peradaban PBB (UNAOC) di Nusa Dua, Bali, Senin (25/8). Kegiatan yang akan berlangsung 28-30 Agustus tersebut rencananya dihadiri Sekjen PBB, Ban Ki Moon, Presiden Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono dan sejumlah kepala/wakil pemerintahan. (ANTARA FOTO/Nyoman Budhiana)


----------



## Viet

madokafc said:


> @Viet
> 
> hardly needed thousands Main Battle Tank fleet like Leo-2, Just to have around 400 to 800 Leo-2 in inventory is more than enough to form four to six cavalry brigade and around one or two armored division. As archipelago country we must thinking on how to transport them around island to island, and surely to transporting a cavalry brigade with more than 100 Leo-2 and around 50 Marder 1A3 with their more than 1800 personnel and crew, we needed more than 8 LST with more than 3000 GWT for each ship, around two to four Logistic/Oiler ship, and five to seven Escort ship like Sigma Class frigate/corvette to accompany them.








No, my friend, you need to put more on the poker table.

with 800 heavy tanks, you could start an ground invasion of Malaysia. I think your armed forces in 10 years can conquer Malaysia. the long time frame is needed to prepare an invasion. look at the historial invasions and considering you are not ready yet. however, to invade indochinese mainlaind (Vietnam, Laos, Cambodia, Thailand and Burma), you need more. I guess 5,000 heavy tanks at least and 5,000 other armored vehicles. Vietnam ground force alone has more than 2,000 heavy tanks and many 1,000s other armored vehicles. Surely, these assets are not modern, but still pose a high challenge for a hostile invasion force.

to successfully land on enemy shores (for example Vietnam), you need superiority in sea and arial theaters. you practically need at least the size of the chinese combined naval fleet and the power of japanese airforces.

I don´t take Singapore modern armed forces into the consideration.

all just a theoretical thought in case, Indonesia has territorial ambition and wants to become the boss of SE Asia


----------



## Nike

meh we only need to build a large navy and air forces, then no one dare to land in one of Indonesian island.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Viet said:


> with 800 heavy tanks, you could start an ground invasion of Malaysia. I think your armed forces in 10 years can conquer Malaysia. the long time frame is needed to prepare an invasion. look at the historial invasions and considering you are not ready yet. however, to invade indochinese mainlaind (Vietnam, Laos, Cambodia, Thailand and Burma), you need more. I guess 5,000 heavy tanks at least and 5,000 other armored vehicles. Vietnam ground force alone has more than 2,000 heavy tanks and many 1,000s other armored vehicles. Surely, these assets are not modern, but still pose a high challenge for a hostile invasion force.
> to successfully land on enemy shores (for example Vietnam), you need superiority in sea and arial theaters. you practically need at least the size of the chinese combined naval fleet and the power of japanese airforces.
> I don´t take Singapore modern armed forces into the consideration.
> all just a theoretical thought in case, Indonesia has territorial ambition and wants to become the boss of SE Asia



In the 60's confrontation against Malaysia, Indonesia main goal is not invading Malaysia but to provoke locals to join forces against Western backed Malaysia government which is failed since there are no local insurgencies inside Malaysia. Our past leader clearly missed that. Its different situation compared to what North Vietnam did to South Vietnam. During that period the Vietcong guerrilla already present as insurgents threat to Saigon.
Indonesia doesnt have territorial ambition, more territory meaning more people to manage and governed. And we had enough of it. We doesnt live in the Cold War era where spreading ideology is worth fighting for (unless you are a jihadic psychopath dreamed about medieval glory like ISIS)
So the rational and possible motives for territorial expansion must be for natural resources. And that territory is definitely not on land. All Asean Gas and oil resources lays on open water like in SCS. For that you really need to build your Navy & Air Force because MBT's are no use for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> meh we only need to build a large navy and air forces, then no one dare to land in one of Indonesian island.


No you also need large Army troops on ground are always important to have


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> No you also need large Army troops on ground are always important to have


Our main doctrine of defence since Independence day is called HANKAMRATA the Total War Defense participation of military, civilian combantant and non combatants.
Its a doctrine based on the worst case scenario where our regular army and all our main military equipment are crippled and overruns by the invaders. We developed system that even when the invaders hold our capital and major cities, our government still ruled and able to conduct mass guerrilla warfare in all our territory. Just like during the independence war situation when our leaders are taking captive by the Dutch and Allied military, the rest of the army blended and mixed with local militias conducting seperated military uprising and guerrilla warfare all across our vast archipelago. Different tribes, ethnic but still fight under the same banners and not fall into disintegration.
This doctrines developed to prepared us to fight against superior external forces (such as the superpower nations).
Our soldiers are trained in modern methods of fighting and accustomed to operate modern weapons and technology, but they can easily switched to fight as guerrilla forces.
Thats why the majority of our army organization based on battalion level, not division or brigade level. This is to make it easier to operates in guerrilla warfares.
Only Kostrad and the Marine Corps organized in Division level,but all territorial army are fashioned in battalion level.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Our main doctrine of defence since Independence day is called HANKAMRATA the Total War Defense participation of military, civilian combantant and non combatants.
> Its a doctrine based on the worst case scenario where our regular army and all our main military equipment are crippled and overruns by the invaders. We developed system that even when the invaders hold our capital and major cities, our government still ruled and able to conduct mass guerrilla warfare in all our territory. Just like during the independence war situation when our leaders are taking captive by the Dutch and Allied military, the rest of the army blended and mixed with local militias conducting seperated military uprising and guerrilla warfare all across our vast archipelago. Different tribes, ethnic but still fight under the same banners and not fall into disintegration.
> This doctrines developed to prepared us to fight against superior external forces (such as the superpower nations).
> Our soldiers are trained in modern methods of fighting and accustomed to operate modern weapons and technology, but they can easily switched to fight as guerrilla forces.
> Thats why the majority of our army organization based on battalion level, not division or brigade level. This is to make it easier to operates in guerrilla warfares.
> Only Kostrad and the Marine Corps organized in Division level,but all territorial army are fashioned in battalion level.



we are far from the words of had been prepared to fight against any ground invasion, how much percentage of our peoples has doing any combat training or military drill? how much Indonesia has military stockpiles to arms and sustain any prolonged combats for all able bodied peoples to face against such forces? We are far cry from Hankamrata, to throwing peoples without arms nor military skills against such superior firepower of our enemy is a sin, a big ones.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> we are far from the words of had been prepared to fight against any ground invasion, how much percentage of our peoples has doing any combat training or military drill? how much Indonesia has military stockpiles to arms and sustain any prolonged combats for all able bodied peoples to face against such forces? We are far cry from Hankamrata, to throwing peoples without arms nor military skills against such superior firepower of our enemy is a sin, a big ones.


So you think Hankamrata is all out fight to the death of all people? you totally wrong.
Its not throwing civilians into armed fight, the fight would be conducted by our military forces but with the ability to switch from conventional warfare into guerrilla warfare. Hankamrata doesnt mean all people going all out last stand kind of thing, it means people and soldiers are becoming one, supporting each other. To conduct guerrilla warfare you need the support of local people.
This is one of the objective of what we called "Pembinaan teritorial" conducted by BABINSA up to "Penyuluh Pertanian" at the village level. This is based on the scenario when all our main weapons and main striking force (Kostrad & Marine Corps) are overrun by larger attacking forces so territorial army (in battalion level) can continue their resistance in guerrilla warfares relying on local civilian supports in logistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> So you think Hankamrata is all out fight to the death of all people? you totally wrong.
> Its not throwing civilians into armed fight, the fight would be conducted by our military forces but with the ability to switch from conventional warfare into guerrilla warfare. Hankamrata doesnt mean all people going all out last stand kind of thing, it means people and soldiers are becoming one, supporting each other. To conduct guerrilla warfare you need the support of local people.
> This is one of the objective of what we called "Pembinaan teritorial" conducted by BABINSA up to "Penyuluh Pertanian" at the village level. This is based on the scenario when all our main weapons and main striking force (Kostrad & Marine Corps) are overrun by larger attacking forces so territorial army (in battalion level) can continue their resistance in guerrilla warfares relying on local civilian supports in logistic.



to put our army blended with Civilian in our territory itself has a meaning of throwing up our people into the fight, and it means the enemy has every rights to burn and destroying any Civilian facility to reduce our capability to put a struggle. 

That's why US can inflict horrendous casualties among Vietnamese civilian in Vietnam war. I am very against to put one of our layer defense strategy into Hankamrata scenario.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Viet said:


> No, my friend, you need to put more on the poker table.
> 
> with 800 heavy tanks, you could start an ground invasion of Malaysia. I think your armed forces in 10 years can conquer Malaysia. the long time frame is needed to prepare an invasion. look at the historial invasions and considering you are not ready yet. however, to invade indochinese mainlaind (Vietnam, Laos, Cambodia, Thailand and Burma), you need more. I guess 5,000 heavy tanks at least and 5,000 other armored vehicles. Vietnam ground force alone has more than 2,000 heavy tanks and many 1,000s other armored vehicles. Surely, these assets are not modern, but still pose a high challenge for a hostile invasion force.
> 
> to successfully land on enemy shores (for example Vietnam), you need superiority in sea and arial theaters. you practically need at least the size of the chinese combined naval fleet and the power of japanese airforces.
> 
> I don´t take Singapore modern armed forces into the consideration.
> 
> all just a theoretical thought in case, Indonesia has territorial ambition and wants to become the boss of SE Asia



If we did go to war with Vietnam we only need to force the Vietnamese government to surrender by precision strike & arm the pro-democracy forces on Vietnam as our "ground forces."

No need for an actual ground invasion when we only need to strike at your weakness. Even Singapore can "destroy" Vietnam easily.

This is all just theoretical of course.


----------



## Viet

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Our main doctrine of defence since Independence day is called HANKAMRATA the Total War Defense participation of military, civilian combantant and non combatants.
> Its a doctrine based on the worst case scenario where our regular army and all our main military equipment are crippled and overruns by the invaders. We developed system that even when the invaders hold our capital and major cities, our government still ruled and able to conduct mass guerrilla warfare in all our territory. Just like during the independence war situation when our leaders are taking captive by the Dutch and Allied military, the rest of the army blended and mixed with local militias conducting seperated military uprising and guerrilla warfare all across our vast archipelago. Different tribes, ethnic but still fight under the same banners and not fall into disintegration.
> This doctrines developed to prepared us to fight against superior external forces (such as the superpower nations).
> Our soldiers are trained in modern methods of fighting and accustomed to operate modern weapons and technology, but they can easily switched to fight as guerrilla forces.
> Thats why the majority of our army organization based on battalion level, not division or brigade level. This is to make it easier to operates in guerrilla warfares.
> Only Kostrad and the Marine Corps organized in Division level,but all territorial army are fashioned in battalion level.


if true then you have similar tactic and warfare to what Vietnam adopts 
Vietnam army used to organise in 3-man group. any unit can operate independently from other units and has a special task. many units form a large unit and so on...to division and army group.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Viet said:


> if true then you have similar tactic and warfare to what Vietnam adopts
> Vietnam army used to organise in 3-man group. any unit can operate independently from other units and has a special task. many units form a large unit and so on...to division and army group.


Indonesian and Vietnamese people shared a history of western colonialism. Among ASEAN nation, maybe only Indonesia and Vietnam fought for their own independence by driving out western forces through fighting. Our brave Filipino brothers choose to fight alongside their ex-colonial master (USA) in fighting off the Japanese while the Malaysian have their country divided and created by the British. Thats why we have similar doctrine in our main defense strategy, especially in warfare.
In Indonesia we have territorial army in battalion levels and two main striking force which is two full division of The Army Strategic Command (KOSTRAD) and two full division of Marine Corps (Both will be expanded into 3 Division).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> to put our army blended with Civilian in our territory itself has a meaning of throwing up our people into the fight, and it means the enemy has every rights to burn and destroying any Civilian facility to reduce our capability to put a struggle.
> That's why US can inflict horrendous casualties among Vietnamese civilian in Vietnam war. I am very against to put one of our layer defense strategy into Hankamrata scenario.


Yes, and thats why US LOSE THE WAR.
Because there are no foreign conventional forces can defeat well supported guerrilla forces.
And no guerrilla forces can survive without the support of local people.
The doctrine applies when Indonesia is attacked by superior nation such as US.
You are delusional if you think TNI can survive an open war against US using convensional tactics and strategy.
Our main weapons, munition stockpiles and logistic supply can only last 2 or 3 weeks in all out war against Superpower like US.
IF We are going to war against US (in which Australia will definitely take part), all our Fighters, Navy Ships and main strike force such as Kostrad and Marine Corps can only last 2 or 3 weeks.
After that there are only 2 option for our government : 1 surrender, 2 waging a guerrilla warfare.
The 1st option is never and option in our military doctrines.
Thats why we have the HANKAMRATA doctrine.
Which is switching our active military resources from conventional warfare itu guerrilla warfare.
Speak about guerrilla warfare, the main element / vital element was the participation and support of local civilians in many forms, from clandestine to active combatants.
Do you think we can achieve peace in ACEH with our military might only? nope, we achieve with peace resolution.
If we relying in military operation, our army would still fighting in Aceh right now because the separatist got civilian and local supports.
When our nation is under attack and invaded by foreign power, its the duty of all to participate in the fight.
In HANKAMRATA, all Indonesian must take part according to their roles. From active combatants, clandestine operatives, farmers to help the logistic, etc.
Thats why i said before that the HANKAMRATA doctrine are prepared for the worst case scenario when all our conventional forces and tactics are defeated.
But if we are get into limited conflicts or get into war with country such as Malaysia, etc we still can depends on our conventional forces and tactics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Indonesian and Vietnamese people shared a history of western colonialism. Among ASEAN nation, maybe only Indonesia and Vietnam fought for their own independence by driving out western forces through fighting. Our brave Filipino brothers choose to fight alongside their ex-colonial master (USA) in fighting off the Japanese while the Malaysian have their country divided and created by the British. Thats why we have similar doctrine in our main defense strategy, especially in warfare.
> In Indonesia we have territorial army in battalion levels and two main striking force which is two full division of The Army Strategic Command (KOSTRAD) and two full division of Marine Corps (Both will be expanded into 3 Division).


I see indeed similarities. For example, our territorial defense concept against possible chinese ground invasion in the northern theater bases on strongholds and flexible response forces. Followed by many defense lines up to the capital, should the chinese break through the border defence. That works well since it is put in place centuries ago.

Further to avoid a defeat if the capital fells and the main strike force is lost, we have a concept called honeycomb. That is how vietnamese communities are formed. The smallest entity is a village, which can act independently. In ancient times (even today) villages are self governed by a group of wise men. All villages combined form the nation, like a honeycomb. The enemy must take down all villages if they want to win the war. During the wars with France and America, the foreigners tried to break vietnamese resistance by destroying the village structure.

That is the real strength of our country, not weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Yes, and thats why US LOSE THE WAR.
> Because there are no foreign conventional forces can defeat well supported guerrilla forces.
> And no guerrilla forces can survive without the support of local people.
> The doctrine applies when Indonesia is attacked by superior nation such as US.
> You are delusional if you think TNI can survive an open war against US using convensional tactics and strategy.
> Our main weapons, munition stockpiles and logistic supply can only last 2 or 3 weeks in all out war against Superpower like US.
> IF We are going to war against US (in which Australia will definitely take part), all our Fighters, Navy Ships and main strike force such as Kostrad and Marine Corps can only last 2 or 3 weeks.
> After that there are only 2 option for our government : 1 surrender, 2 waging a guerrilla warfare.
> The 1st option is never and option in our military doctrines.
> Thats why we have the HANKAMRATA doctrine.
> Which is switching our active military resources from conventional warfare itu guerrilla warfare.
> Speak about guerrilla warfare, the main element / vital element was the participation and support of local civilians in many forms, from clandestine to active combatants.
> Do you think we can achieve peace in ACEH with our military might only? nope, we achieve with peace resolution.
> If we relying in military operation, our army would still fighting in Aceh right now because the separatist got civilian and local supports.
> When our nation is under attack and invaded by foreign power, its the duty of all to participate in the fight.
> In HANKAMRATA, all Indonesian must take part according to their roles. From active combatants, clandestine operatives, farmers to help the logistic, etc.
> Thats why i said before that the HANKAMRATA doctrine are prepared for the worst case scenario when all our conventional forces and tactics are defeated.
> But if we are get into limited conflicts or get into war with country such as Malaysia, etc we still can depends on our conventional forces and tactics.



who is the most delusional here? Do you think we had super duper logistical ability to sustain any prolonged war against such super power, especially with our topography and as an archipelago country, a country without land route into other nation to backing us up? Then tell me why a small power like Netherlands can effectively blockade us in the past, and we can only saving our face through diplomatic efforts? 

Do you think Vietnam can survive without well supported logistics from other Commies countries such as Soviet and China? Do you think local populace of Vietnam can survive without logistics supported by China? Vietnam war is not only Vietnam fighting against US, but more than that you must taking into account Soviet and China efforts. 


You can talking about HANKAMRATA/uncoditional total war system if Indonesia is a country with similar conditions as Soviet Union and China, both have supportive industrial capability, connected with mainland to sustain logistic supply from other countries, abundant landmass as foothold, and with Indonesian case you must have superior air and Naval power to protect your overseas logistic supply/lines and without one of the pretext and still trying to engage such power like US, we can call it National suicide like the Japanese did in their last war against US. 

And i am still very against with HANKAMRATA doctrine. 

After all peoples duties to their countries must be the most utilized in peace conditions such as today, to achieving more appropriate power and capabilities to be used in war conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dante

Viet said:


> I see similarities. For example, our territorial defense concept against possible chinese ground invasion in the northern theater bases on strongholds and flexible response forces. Followed by many defense lines up to the capital, should the chinese break through the border defence. That works well since it is put in place centuries ago.
> 
> Further to avoid a defeat if the capital fells and the main strike force is lost, we have a concept called honeycomb. That is how vietnamese communities are formed. The smallest entity is a village, which can act independently. In ancient times (even today) villages are self governed by a group of wise men. All villages combined form the nation, like a honeycomb. The enemy must take down all villages if they want to win the war. During the wars with France and America, the foreigners tried to break vietnamese resistance by destroying the village structure.
> 
> That is the real strength of our country, not weapons.


Vietnam & Indonesia have a lot of similarities than what people thought, civil-military regional system, culture, even the food are suprisingly identical

So yeah, no need for Indonesia to be hostile to Vietnam nor other ASEAN nation for that matter

No A6 like what Canada has...oh well
are all will be A4?

400 MBT...hmmm that's 8 to 9 battalion, not a bad number for island nation




madokafc said:


>


----------



## Nike

credit to Pelisaurus for his amazing pictures

Indonesian Navy ship





Indonesian oiler and logistic ships with Parchim class





Indonesian Naval aviation crew in rest while exercising Komodo Naval exercise





JMSDF Akebono and KRI Makassar in Komodo Naval Exercise





Laksamana Marsetio as an Imam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

hobi baru tante mado : follow postingan peliosaurus


----------



## Nike

gambar-nya bagus-bagus dan dia sudah izinin buat di share kok sayang aja kalau di pek dewe 

namanya itu saru lho, Pelisaurus bukan Peliosaurus, peli-nya dari bahasa Jawa Timuran itu


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> You can talking about HANKAMRATA/uncoditional total war system if Indonesia is a country with similar conditions as Soviet Union and China, both have supportive industrial capability, connected with mainland to sustain logistic supply from other countries, abundant landmass as foothold, and with Indonesian case you must have superior air and Naval power to protect your overseas logistic supply/lines and without one of the pretext and still trying to engage such power like US, we can call it National suicide like the Japanese did in their last war against US.


Nope, our archipelago offers a lot to sustain long guerrilla warfare.There are many channels, inlets and clustered island for weapon smuggling. US with their advanced surveillance system cant even guard their small strip of border with Mexico from illegal immigrants and the islands clustered in Florida are still too much for US to watch over to prevent narcotics smuggling from Columbian cartels. 
Guerrilla warfare doesnt need heavy weapons, nor any heavy artillery, please read more history and learn.
To objective is to break the morals and the spirit of the conquering army, let them fight political war in their home front.
Vietcong doesnt have Cobra Helos or B52 to beat the Yankees, Mujahideen doesnt have Heavy Artillery to drive the Soviet out of their homeland.
You give the wrong example by bringing what Japan did during the world war, its not guerrilla warfare, its desperate action with short terms achievements, easy to be crushed.

Until Indonesia Military achieve the level of power at least the same with Japan / South Korea or India, we still need the HANKAMRATA System

If not, Indonesia its an easy country to conquer. 
Or you think we should let our regular forces stand toe to toe with US? its a delusional my friend.

Now i asked you, if US decided to mount all out invasion to Indonesia tomorrow, what can we do except to activate the Hankamrata doctrine? 
Or you suggest we just throw our regular forces in conventional engagement, let them fight and wiped out in 2-3 weeks and then what? we declare our defeat? is that what you have in mind?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Javelin introduction to Infantry personnel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Nope, our archipelago offers a lot to sustain long guerrilla warfare.There are many channels, inlets and clustered island for weapon smuggling. US with their advanced surveillance system cant even guard their small strip of border with Mexico from illegal immigrants and the islands clustered in Florida are still too much for US to watch over to prevent narcotics smuggling from Columbian cartels.
> Guerrilla warfare doesnt need heavy weapons, nor any heavy artillery, please read more history and learn.
> To objective is to break the morals and the spirit of the conquering army, let them fight political war in their home front.
> Vietcong doesnt have Cobra Helos or B52 to beat the Yankees, Mujahideen doesnt have Heavy Artillery to drive the Soviet out of their homeland.
> You give the wrong example by bringing what Japan did during the world war, its not guerrilla warfare, its desperate action with short terms achievements, easy to be crushed.
> 
> Until Indonesia Military achieve the level of power at least the same with Japan / South Korea or India, we still need the HANKAMRATA System
> 
> If not, Indonesia its an easy country to conquer.
> Or you think we should let our regular forces stand toe to toe with US? its a delusional my friend.
> 
> Now i asked you, if US decided to mount all out invasion to Indonesia tomorrow, what can we do except to activate the Hankamrata doctrine?
> Or you suggest we just throw our regular forces in conventional engagement, let them fight and wiped out in 2-3 weeks and then what? we declare our defeat? is that what you have in mind?



errr

why you so obsessive with US attack scenario? they had a chance since Indonesian independence day but they not doing much since then. You quite paranoia with the US and has so much tendencies towards China. In the end the only reliable and the most reasonable Super power the in the world of human history ever is USA. 

Ok, if you want to ask me what the best thing we can do as an archipelago nation is? never put and trying to let the enemy bring the war into home front, surely you can see what the best strategy England and Japan has put since their inception. Build your conventional forces and put a layer of defenses not into your own Island chains but into your hemisphere, if you are talking about Indonesia is must be another ASEAN countries which will work as our buffers. And to getting this way you must positioning yourself as a reliable partner and big brother of ASEAN. And let them to bear the most share of burden from any war.



As an Islands Nation you must taking into notion to cooperate closely with another countries, forging alliances with other countries who hold prominent Naval power will giving you some insurance about logistic line from Sea. And i will trying the best to made Indonesia never walk alone in Diplomacy and getting insurances from Alliances. No need to made a scenario in which put your people into suffering and bombing conditions like what Iraq get in 2003.

And never fight a loosing fight in first place, is just plain stupid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Training with Leo-2A4

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Prajurit Raider 112 Kodam Iskandar Muda melakukan atraksi pada simulasi pembebasan sandera seusai upacara sertijab Komandan Batalyon Infanteri 112 Raider di Banda Aceh, Selasa (26/8). Batalyon Raider merupakan pasukan elite infanteri TNI sebagai kekuatan penindak dan kekuatan satu batalyon raider setara tiga kali lipat kekuatan satu batalyon infanteri (yonif) biasa di TNI Angkatan Darat. (ANTARA FOTO/Irwansyah Putra)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Defense minister pledges to form infantry brigade in N Kalimantan*
Jumat, 22 Agustus 2014 18:35 WIB | 1.119 Views




Indonesian Defence Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro. (ANTARA FOTO/Eric Ireng)

Bulungan, N Kalimantan (ANTARA News) - Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro has pledged to station more Indonesian military (TNI) personnel in Nunukan District, North Kalimantan, bordering Malaysia, by forming an infantry brigade of the Armys Strategic Reserve Command (Kostrad).

"We will station more TNI personnel in the border areas of North Kalimantan Province by creating a battalion of Kostrads infantry brigade in Nunukan District," he said while visiting the Bulungan Cakti infantry brigade station recently.

The presence of a Kostrad battalion in Nunukan District will facilitate the development of a sustainable state defense initiative in border areas and will eventually boost the local economy and promote the welfare of the local people, he stated.

He pledged to increase the number of TNI personnel along the Indonesia-Malaysia borders in North Kalimantan Province, particularly in Nunukan or Sebatik Island as part of efforts to protect the sovereignty of the Unitary Republic of Indonesia. 

To date, North Kalimantan Province has two battalions. They are the 613/Raja Ampat infantry battalion in Tarakan City and the Bulungan Cakti infantry brigade in Bulungan District. The government plans to build a battalion in Nunukan District, North Kalimantan, soon.

"The (plan to) add a TNI battalion in North Kalimantan Province (has been outlined in) an important note that we will deliver to the central government," he said.

Responding to the plan to form the battalion, Assistant II of the North Kalimantan provincial government Syaiful Herman warmly welcomed it, hoping it would accelerate development activities and boost economic growth in border areas. 

(S012/INE/A014 )

Reporting by M Rusman

Defense minister pledges to form infantry brigade in N Kalimantan - ANTARA News

*TNI, Polri secure UNAOC meeting in Bali*
Senin, 25 Agustus 2014 19:40 WIB | 707 Views




Indonesian security forces holds 6th Global Forum of the UN Alliance of Civilizations (UNAOC) in Nusa Dua, Bali, on Monday (August 25). (ANTARA/Nyoman Budhiana)

Nusa Dua, Bali (ANTARA News) - At least 4,895 joint personnel of Indonesian military and police will be deployed to secure United Nations Alliance of Civilization (UNAOC) meeting to be held at Nusa Dua, Bali, on August 29-30, 2014.

"The area of the delegations arrival in airport, travel routes, hotels, and place of meeting will be secured," the Chief of Bali Regional Police Inspector General Albertus Julius Benny Mokalu said after troops ceremony was held here on Monday.

Thousands of troops have been derived from TNI Headquarter in Jakarta, IX/Udayana Regional Military Command, Presidential Special Forces, Bali Regional Police, and Benoa Seaport and Ngurah Rai Airport officers.

Albertus, who has also served as VVIP Security Operation for Bali-Nusa Tenggara areas, noted that the team will implement standard procedure in securing the VVIPs who will raise Unity in Diversity or "Bhinneka Tunggal Ika" theme.

The United Nations General Secretary Ban Ki-moon has planned to attend the meeting along with Timor Leste President Taur Matan Ruak and several foreign ministers.

Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono will officially inaugurate the meeting.

The Chief of IX/Udayana Regional Military Command Wisnu Bawa Tenaya pointed out that the soldiers should master the VVIP security procedure and avoid negligence by being increasingly sensitive to the environment.

"They should not hesitate in coordinating the situation with related parties when securing the meeting," Wisnu added.
(Uu.B019/INE/KR-BSR/F001)

TNI, Polri secure UNAOC meeting in Bali - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*President Yudhoyono visits Seroja heroes cemetery in Dili*
Senin, 25 Agustus 2014 19:59 WIB | 676 Views




President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono and First Lady Hj. Ani Yudhoyono attention to the list of names heroes are buried in Seroja Heroes Cemetery, Dili, Timor Leste. (ANTARA/Rumgapres-Abror)

Dili, Timor Leste (ANTARA News) - President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono paid tribute to the fallen Indonesian soldiers at Seroja Heroes Cemetery here on Monday, marking the first day of his three-day visit to Timor Leste.

After observing a moment of silence to pay tribute to the fallen heroes, the head of State laid a wreath and scattered flowers on the graves of soldiers such as First Private Kabul, who died on May 4, 1985, and Corporal Kastun, who died on June 22, 1998. 

President Yudhoyono, who had been assigned to East Timor in 1976-1977, 1979-1980, and 1986-1988, attempted to find the graves of his friends and subordinates at the cemetery.

After going to the Seroja Heroes Cemetery, President Yudhoyono continued his visit to the Metinaro Heroes Cemetery to lay a wreath to pay tribute to the fallen heroes of Timor Leste.

During his visit to the two cemeteries, President Yudhoyono was accompanied by First Lady Ani Yudhoyono and a number of cabinet members, including Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Djoko Suyanto and State Secretary Minister Sudi Silalahi.

According to Presidential Special Staff for International Relations Teuku Faizasyah, President Yudhoyono has been scheduled to meet Timor Lestes President Taur Matan Ruak and Prime Minister Kay Rala Xanana Gusmao.

"Cooperation in the fields of economy, education, connectivity, and people-to-people contact will be some of the topics to be discussed during the meeting. The leaders will also discuss regional and global issues that have been causes of concern for the two countries," Teuku Faizasyah stated.

President Yudhoyono will also sign a Memoranda of Understanding for cooperation in the areas of marine and fisheries, education and culture, information technology, and regional economic development approach.

"President Yudhoyono is also scheduled to lay the cornerstone for the Indonesian cultural center in Dili," he said.

President Yudhoyonos visit to Dili was also part of the efforts to strengthen bilateral relations between Indonesia and Timor Leste, Faizasyah noted.

During the bilateral meeting with President Ruak and Prime Minister Gusmao, President Yudhoyono will discuss the cooperation achievements of the two nations and explore the potential for new cooperation, which will likely be carried forward by the Indonesian government under the leadership of the newly elected president and vice president, Faizasyah added.

_(Reported by Muhammad Arief Iskandar/Uu.R013/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

President Yudhoyono visits Seroja heroes cemetery in Dili - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Densus 88 Arrests Terror Suspect in Serang*
By Farouk Arnaz on 05:35 pm Aug 26, 2014
Category Crime, News
Tags: Aceh, Densus 88, Indonesia terrorism



A Densus 88 officer. (AFP Photo/Usep Usman Nasrullah Akyat)

*Jakarta.* The National Police’s counter-terrorist branch Densus 88 arrested a terror suspect on Tuesday in Serang, Banten province. He was allegedly involved in military training in Aceh.

“We arrested this morning at 9 a.m. a fugitive named Hamzah Boim,” a source within the National Police told the Jakarta Globe. “The perpetrator is a fugitive of Aceh military training in 2010 and the Bank CIMB Niaga robbery in Medan [in August of the same year].”

Police said Hamzah supplied bullets for the military training.

Serang Police chief Adj. Sr. Comr. Yudi Hermawan, who took part in the raid, said Hamzah, his wife and two witnesses were detained by police at a shop house on Jalan Tb. Suwandi.

“Three of them have been taken to Jakarta, but [Hamzah's] wife is still at the [Serang] police office, she was not taken to Jakarta,” Yudi said, as quoted by the state-run Antara news agency on Tuesday.

Yudi said Hamzah had eluded police by frequently moving around Indonesia.

“They rented this shop house two weeks ago,” Yudi said. “They said they sold ice cream.”

Densus 88 Arrests Terror Suspect in Serang | The Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

in Juanda Naval Aviation Base, Surabaya credit to satrio yudistiro@facebook.com


























Credit : @Tuanhirang, Skyscraper

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...86168&page=150

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> errr
> 
> why you so obsessive with US attack scenario? they had a chance since Indonesian independence day but they not doing much since then. You quite paranoia with the US and has so much tendencies towards China. In the end the only reliable and the most reasonable Super power the in the world of human history ever is USA.
> 
> Ok, if you want to ask me what the best thing we can do as an archipelago nation is? never put and trying to let the enemy bring the war into home front, surely you can see what the best strategy England and Japan has put since their inception. Build your conventional forces and put a layer of defenses not into your own Island chains but into your hemisphere, if you are talking about Indonesia is must be another ASEAN countries which will work as our buffers. And to getting this way you must positioning yourself as a reliable partner and big brother of ASEAN. And let them to bear the most share of burden from any war.
> 
> 
> 
> As an Islands Nation you must taking into notion to cooperate closely with another countries, forging alliances with other countries who hold prominent Naval power will giving you some insurance about logistic line from Sea. And i will trying the best to made Indonesia never walk alone in Diplomacy and getting insurances from Alliances. No need to made a scenario in which put your people into suffering and bombing conditions like what Iraq get in 2003.
> 
> And never fight a loosing fight in first place, is just plain stupid


U just dont get it.
Agree to disagree.



madokafc said:


> *Densus 88 Arrests Terror Suspect in Serang*
> By Farouk Arnaz on 05:35 pm Aug 26, 2014
> Category Crime, News
> Tags: Aceh, Densus 88, Indonesia terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> A Densus 88 officer. (AFP Photo/Usep Usman Nasrullah Akyat)
> 
> *Jakarta.* The National Police’s counter-terrorist branch Densus 88 arrested a terror suspect on Tuesday in Serang, Banten province. He was allegedly involved in military training in Aceh.
> 
> “We arrested this morning at 9 a.m. a fugitive named Hamzah Boim,” a source within the National Police told the Jakarta Globe. “The perpetrator is a fugitive of Aceh military training in 2010 and the Bank CIMB Niaga robbery in Medan [in August of the same year].”
> 
> Police said Hamzah supplied bullets for the military training.
> 
> Serang Police chief Adj. Sr. Comr. Yudi Hermawan, who took part in the raid, said Hamzah, his wife and two witnesses were detained by police at a shop house on Jalan Tb. Suwandi.
> 
> “Three of them have been taken to Jakarta, but [Hamzah's] wife is still at the [Serang] police office, she was not taken to Jakarta,” Yudi said, as quoted by the state-run Antara news agency on Tuesday.
> 
> Yudi said Hamzah had eluded police by frequently moving around Indonesia.
> 
> “They rented this shop house two weeks ago,” Yudi said. “They said they sold ice cream.”
> 
> Densus 88 Arrests Terror Suspect in Serang | The Jakarta Globe


Tiap kali ada berita Densus 88, biasanya dalam negeri ada kasus BBM langka atau harga naik


----------



## Wahhab2701

madokafc said:


> in Juanda Naval Aviation Base, Surabaya credit to satrio yudistiro@facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit : @Tuanhirang, Skyscraper
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...86168&page=150


 My goodness. Are they ours? I hope yes.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Wahhab2701 said:


> My goodness. Are they ours? I hope yes.


Pinjeman bro, pinjem dari USARPAC buat parade 5 oktober nanti, yg punya kita kan masih dibikin di pabrik.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

sombong dikit gak masalah wkwkwkw

KRI tombak-629, second KCR 60 or Sampari class has been accepted by Indonesian Navy today





















*Foto : Pelatihan Paskhas Sebelum Instalasi Oerlikon Skyshield*





PT Alam Indomesin Utama (MI) : Prajurit Paskhas melakukan pelatihan sebelum Oerlikon Skyshield datang bertahap Minggu Depan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

*Foto : MLRS Astros 2 MK6 TNI AD*








Indonesia Military Picture & News (MI) : FotoSejumlahMLRS Astros 2 MK6 pesanan TNI AD tahap pertama , di Batalyon Armed 1TNI AD.


----------



## Nike

Just a pic in Semarang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Muhibah Pesawat T-50i di Timur Nusantara *
















T50i First Time @Eastern Point of Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Maintain in good order


----------



## nufix

*The Brand New 60m KCR, KRI Tombak 629









*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dante

Great pic
Are they Indonesian or US helos?



madokafc said:


> Just a pic in Semarang


----------



## Indos

Dante said:


> Great pic
> Are they Indonesian or US helos?




Udah dijawab tadi sama DjakartanPdF, Pinjeman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Dipinjem dulu, ntar dipermanenkan sekalian.....










(ngarep dot net) hehehe


----------



## Wahhab2701

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Pinjeman bro, pinjem dari USARPAC buat parade 5 oktober nanti, yg punya kita kan masih dibikin di pabrik.


 I see. Thanks for the info

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wahhab2701

S


madokafc said:


> sombong dikit gak masalah wkwkwkw
> 
> KRI tombak-629, second KCR 60 or Sampari class has been accepted by Indonesian Navy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Foto : Pelatihan Paskhas Sebelum Instalasi Oerlikon Skyshield*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT Alam Indomesin Utama (MI) : Prajurit Paskhas melakukan pelatihan sebelum Oerlikon Skyshield datang bertahap Minggu Depan.


 Somehow, I think this FMB-60 should be the smallest warship in our Navy's inventory. FMB-40 is just too small that provide a very small space for upgrade (additional weaponry). What the other members thought here.



MarveL said:


> *Muhibah Pesawat T-50i di Timur Nusantara *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T50i First Time @Eastern Point of Indonesia.


 The last picture is a ****.


----------



## Nike

katarabhumi said:


> Dipinjem dulu, ntar dipermanenkan sekalian.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ngarep dot net) hehehe



ntar mau diplastidip kok yang itu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Herky & semeru mountain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*UPACARA PEMBUKAAN PENATARAN ATGM JAVELIN TA.2014*

Wakil Komandan Pussenif Brigjen TNI Asrobudi membuka upacara pembukaan penataran ATGM Javelin Ta.2014. Peserta penataran berjumlah 40 orang dari tiap satuan. Pada kesempatan tersebut Wakil Komandan Pussenif Brigjen TNI Asrobudi menyampaikan amanat kepada peserta penataran bahwa senjata ATGM Javelin merupakan senjata baru yang dimiliki oleh TNI AD dan merupakan salah satu implementasi dari transformasi TNI AD dalam rangka modernisasi Alutsista TNI AD termasuk didalamnya Alutsista kecabangan Infanteri. adapun sebagai penatar dari tim Javelin AS.


----------



## Nike

*SASTIND VISIT TO PT PINDAD (PERSERO)*

Posted: Senin, 25 Agu 2014






Delegation from China’s _The _State Administration of Science, Technology, and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND) were visited PT Pindad (Persero) on Friday, August 22nd 2014. The delegation which were led by Madam Zhan Chunli acted as _General Director, Department of Military Trade and Foreign Affair of _SASTIND, were accepted by PT Pindad (Persero) CEO, Sudirman Said at Auditorium, Directorate Building of PT Pindad (Persero), Bandung. Also attended this event were PT Pindad (Persero) Board of Directors and leaders.

This visit was a part from Defense Industry Cooperation Meeting (DCIM) between Indonesia Ministry of Defense and SASTIND which held on August 21st-22nd 2014 about some cooperation between Indonesia and China on defense industry sector. On her opening speech, Madam Zhan Chunli said that this visit was done to discuss about defense industry of each country so that could generate some new points for cooperation, “We are happy to have an opportunity to visit Pindad, so we can have a chance to discuss and share our experience and good results about China and Indonesia defense industry, so that we can have some new points for cooperation.” 

On his opening speech, PT Pindad (Persero) CEO said that visit from SASTIND was a good opportunity to show the developing Indonesia defense industry for the last 10 years, “We are delighted to have you and all delegates here to share some points about our developing defense industry. And today is a good opportunity for PT Pindad to show you how advance our industry. PT Pindad is the leading defense company in Indonesia, that focused on land weaponry system andammunition. For the last 10 years, defense industry in Indonesia is revitalizing, as the government push our capability to compete with other company.”

Members of the delegation then were visited several production facilities that support the company's activities in producing our pride defense products. The first one was the 2nd Production Department of Special Vehicle Division where the members of the delegation were had a chance to try the performance of the leading combat vehicle of PT Pindad (Persero), Anoa 6x6 Armored Vehicle. The second one was the Weapon Division where the members of delegation could try the performance of rifles that produced by PT Pindad (Persero).

On the evening, was held the signing of Minute of Meeting (MoM) about Third Indonesia-China Defense Industry Cooperation Meeting between Indonesia Ministry of Defense which represented by Director General of Defense Potential, Dr. Timbul Siahaan and SASTIND that represented by Madam Zhan Chunli. The content of the MoM were various cooperations between Indonesia and China in defense industry sector, some points that related to Pindad were cooperation for the supply of propellant powder for small caliber ammunition and components for 155mm howitzer ammunition and also possibility to broaden the cooperation scope in research and development of armored vehicle. (Anggia)

PT. Pindad (Persero) - Kunjungan SASTIND ke PT Pindad (Persero)


----------



## MarveL

Presidential Secret Service - FZ1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

SASTIND visit to PT PINDAD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesian Navy takes delivery of KCR-60M missile craft*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
27 August 2014




_ A computer-generated visualisation of a KCR-60M vessel. The platform is seen as an integral part of the TNI-AL's capability for securing Indonesian territorial waters. Source: PT PAL _

The Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, TNI-AL) has taken delivery of the PT PAL-built vessel KRI _Tombak_ (629), the second-in-class of its KCR-60M missile attack craft.

PT PAL's public relations manager, Bayu Witjaksono, told Indonesian media that the handover of _Tombak_ on 27 August follows the successful delivery of lead vessel KRI _Sampari_ (628) on 28 May.

He added: "The third KCR-60M is scheduled for delivery in September". _IHS Jane's_ understands that this third vessel has been named KRI _Halasan_ (630). According to _IHS Jane's Fighting Ships_ , a class of three vessels is anticipated.

The KCR-60M class has a top speed of 28 kt and has a standard range of 2,400 n miles at 20 kt. Each boat is equipped with one 57 mm main gun and two 20 mm guns each, and can carry a crew of 43.

In May 2014, Indonesian newspaper reports quoted the defence minister, Purnomo Yusgiantoro, as saying that the class will be armed with Chinese-built C-705 medium-range anti-ship missiles. Each KCR-60M is fitted with four (two twin) launchers that can deploy these weapons.

On 26 August, deputy defence minister Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin announced that Jakarta had reached an agreement with Beijing to jointly produce the C-705 missiles, with Indonesia looking to procure an initial batch of 60 units for patrol craft including the KCR-40 and KCR-60M classes.

During an interview in Jakarta on 13 August, TNI-AL Chief of Staff Admiral Marsetio told _IHS Jane's_ that the navy was looking to procure at least 16 KCR-60M vessels by 2018. The platform is conceived as suitable for operations in Indonesia's archipelagic territorial waters, and is said to form an important component of the country's 'Minimum Essential Force' strategy.

Indonesian Navy takes delivery of KCR-60M missile craft - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## Gennaro

Leopard and Marder just arrived
photo by: 14aste @kaskus.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Gennaro said:


> Leopard and Marder just arrived
> photo by: 14aste @kaskus.co.id
> View attachment 45716
> View attachment 45717


Marder is IFV or APC ?


----------



## Gennaro

Zarvan said:


> Marder is IFV or APC ?



IFV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

NLAW in Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> NLAW in Indonesia


Are you using them or looking to buy them ?


----------



## Nike

Ton Taipur with armburst











Marinir TNI AL while in military operation in Aceh



Zarvan said:


> Are you using them or looking to buy them ?



we bought, but only 600 units though











BTR 50 after retrofitting in Pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Radar artillery fire finder TNI AD
















*Technical Specifications*


Modul X Band Freq : 8-10 Ghz
Ant. Transmitter Freq : 8-10 Ghz
Antena Receiver Freq : 5-14 Ghz
HPA IF Freq : 950-1700 Mhz, Power 40W, Gain >70 dB, Freq 2-20Ghz
LNA Noise Figure : 2 dB, Gain 50 dB
Local Modulator Bandwidth : 6250-9750 Mhz
Up Converter Freq Out : 6 Ghz
Down Converter Freq Range : 6 Ghz
Spatial Map GIS : 2D Map, interactive user interface map database
Doppler Calculation : Realtime calculation


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> Radar artillery fire finder TNI AD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Technical Specifications*
> 
> 
> Modul X Band Freq : 8-10 Ghz
> Ant. Transmitter Freq : 8-10 Ghz
> Antena Receiver Freq : 5-14 Ghz
> HPA IF Freq : 950-1700 Mhz, Power 40W, Gain >70 dB, Freq 2-20Ghz
> LNA Noise Figure : 2 dB, Gain 50 dB
> Local Modulator Bandwidth : 6250-9750 Mhz
> Up Converter Freq Out : 6 Ghz
> Down Converter Freq Range : 6 Ghz
> Spatial Map GIS : 2D Map, interactive user interface map database
> Doppler Calculation : Realtime calculation



Is it Indonesian made ? Litbang TNI AD ?


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Is it Indonesian made ? Litbang TNI AD ?



yes with help of several institutions like LIPI and LEN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Good news, there is a master degree now at ITB for radar, I hope we are serious at radar development and pay our researcher with huge money


----------



## Nike

credit to Vanguard and Ticonderoga@kaskus.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> credit to Vanguard and Ticonderoga@kaskus.co.id


How many have arrived and How many total now you have ?


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> How many have arrived and How many total now you have ?



Hmm around 28 Leos and 26 Marder, yep, around that's number today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> Hmm around 28 Leos and 26 Marder, yep, around that's number today.


You were also looking to get some Marder Tank what is progress on that


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> You were also looking to get some Marder Tank what is progress on that



the prospect is good, we are still looking to enhance the cooperation between KMW, Rheinmetal, Otomelara and PT PINDAD with TNI AD to looking for any viable options. But everything can be happened on the way and honestly i don't put much faith into this project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayan81

Are those Marders refurbished or new? and how much did it cost your government?


----------



## Nike

Ayan81 said:


> Are those Marders refurbished or new? and how much did it cost your government?



refurbished, those Marder are parts of Leopard 2 deal which came around 280 million US dollar


----------



## Dante

madokafc said:


> refurbished, those Marder are parts of Leopard 2 deal which came around 280 million US dollar


I just read that the deal are involving 103 Leopard 2A4+ & modified leopard 2 revolution, 50 marderA3 plus 10 enginering vehicle

Thats a damn good deal for sure.....kudos for the one who did the negotiation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

madokafc said:


> Ton Taipur with armburst



armbrust was also supplied to mujahideen during soviet invasion of afghanistan....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## radialv

Dante said:


> I just read that the deal are involving 103 Leopard 2A4+ & modified leopard 2 revolution, 50 marderA3 plus 10 enginering vehicle
> 
> Thats a damn good deal for sure.....kudos for the one who did the negotiation



what's the difference betwen a4+ version with common a4?


----------



## Dante

radialv said:


> what's the difference betwen a4+ version with common a4?





> Leopard migrates eastward
> 
> CHRISTOPHER F FOSS
> 16 June 2014
> 
> Indonesia is taking delivery of 103 Leopard 2 MBTs from Rheinmetall, with the first two units delivered late in 2013 and additional vehicles following this year.
> 
> Of the 103 Leopard 2s, 42 are refurbished Leopard 2A4s and are referred to as Leopard 2A4+ and the remaining 61 will be upgraded to the RI standard, which includes elements of the Rheinmetall MBT Revolution. They will retain their Rheinmetall 120mm L/44 smoothbore guns but will have the capability to fire the latest Rheinmetall 120mm DM11 programmable high-explosive round.
> 
> The Leopard 2A4+ has the new all-electric gun control equipment and air-conditioning system, while the vehicles upgraded to the RI standard will have additional capability. Indonesia is also taking delivery of 10 Leopard 1 support vehicles, including armoured recovery vehicles (ARVs) and armoured engineering vehicles (AEVs).



janes com article 39370 leopard migrates eastward es14e2

Replace the space in the url with dot and slash


----------



## radialv

Dante said:


> janes com article 39370 leopard migrates eastward es14e2
> 
> Replace the space in the url with dot and slash



thanks for the info, beside indonesia, are there othter country that also bought A4+ version?


----------



## Dante

radialv said:


> thanks for the info, beside indonesia, are there othter country that also bought A4+ version?


Each countries who bought Leopard 2 like Singapore and Chile have their own version of upgrades, so A4 version of each countries can vary greatly


----------



## Nike

*Fighter Procurement Projects Pick Up Speed*

(Source: Korea Herald; Published Aug 31, 2014)

South Korea’s mega projects to develop indigenous fighters and purchase stealth warplanes are picking up pace as Seoul plans to approve crucial administrative steps at the national defense acquisition program committee in September. 

At the committee, top defense officials are to approve the bidding plan for the “KFX project” to develop home-built fighters, and the result of negotiations for the FX stealth fighter procurement project will be reported, sources said. 

After giving public notice of the bids for the KFX project this month, the Defense Acquisition Program Administration plans to pick the preferred bidder in November and sign a contract on the system development in December. Korea Aerospace Industries, the country’s sole fighter maker, is likely to be chosen as the system developer. 

Observers say that budgetary issues remain a major barrier to the KFX project, which seeks to deploy 120 fighters after 2023 to replace South Korea’s aging fleets of F-4s and F-5s. Including both the development and mass production of the envisioned fighters, the project, the country’s largest-ever defense program, is expected to cost nearly 20 trillion won ($19.7 billion). 

Seoul has sped up the KFX project, which was already more than a decade behind schedule, as concerns have been growing over a possible shortage of fighters in the coming years. The Air Force is expected to face a shortage of around 100 fighters in 2019, when almost all of the F-4s and F-5s will be decommissioned. 

Regarding the project, there was some controversy over whether the KFX would take a single-engine platform or a double-engine one. But last month, the government opted for a double-engine platform, which would increase the plane’s overall capabilities despite a potential price increase. 

Seoul also seeks to sign the “letter of acceptance” for the FX project as early as September ― a process that would accelerate its acquisition of 40 radar-evading F-35 fighters from the U.S. defense firm Lockheed Martin. The FX project is estimated to cost around 7.4 trillion won. 

The DAPA is in the final round of negotiations over the price with the U.S. government, while it is in talks over technology transfer and related issues with Lockheed Martin. The FX project is proceeding through a government-to-government foreign military sales program.


Source: http://www.defense-aerospace.com/art...-projects.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia offers to train Saudis in naval operations*
Special to WorldTribune.com

ABU DHABI — The Muslim states of Indonesia and Saudi Arabia are exploring naval cooperation.

Officials said Indonesia and Saudi Arabia have discussed such options as joint exercises, training and exchange of officers.




Indonesia’s KRI Bung Tomo 357

“Indonesia is the world’s largest archipelagic country, comprising more than 17,000 islands,” Indonesian ambassador to Riyad, Abdul Rahman Fachir, said. “As such, the nation is constantly strengthening naval defense forces to protect its vast territorial boundaries.”

In late August, the Indonesian Navy sent a new surface vessel for a three-day visit to Saudi Arabia. The crew of the Indonesian Navy’s KRI Bung Tomo, a British ship, was hosted by the Royal Saudi Navy Forces and conducted a pilgrimage, called Umra.

“Saudi Arabia has been chosen for its excellent relations with Indonesia, which are highlighted by the facilities and assistance extended to our ship and allowing its crew to perform Umra,” Fachir said.

Officials said Indonesia was offering to train Saudi navy crews in such skills as combat, search-and-rescue as well as maritime patrols. They said Indonesia was using its British-origin navy to enhance overall relations with the Gulf Cooperation Council kingdom.

“Indonesia has ordered the building of sophisticated ships in UK as part of a defense blueprint for the country,” Fachir said.

Indonesia offers to train Saudis in naval operations - World Tribune | World Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Indonesia offers to train Saudis in naval operations*
> Special to WorldTribune.com
> 
> ABU DHABI — The Muslim states of Indonesia and Saudi Arabia are exploring naval cooperation.
> 
> Officials said Indonesia and Saudi Arabia have discussed such options as joint exercises, training and exchange of officers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia’s KRI Bung Tomo 357
> 
> “Indonesia is the world’s largest archipelagic country, comprising more than 17,000 islands,” Indonesian ambassador to Riyad, Abdul Rahman Fachir, said. “As such, the nation is constantly strengthening naval defense forces to protect its vast territorial boundaries.”
> 
> In late August, the Indonesian Navy sent a new surface vessel for a three-day visit to Saudi Arabia. The crew of the Indonesian Navy’s KRI Bung Tomo, a British ship, was hosted by the Royal Saudi Navy Forces and conducted a pilgrimage, called Umra.
> 
> “Saudi Arabia has been chosen for its excellent relations with Indonesia, which are highlighted by the facilities and assistance extended to our ship and allowing its crew to perform Umra,” Fachir said.
> 
> Officials said Indonesia was offering to train Saudi navy crews in such skills as combat, search-and-rescue as well as maritime patrols. They said Indonesia was using its British-origin navy to enhance overall relations with the Gulf Cooperation Council kingdom.
> 
> “Indonesia has ordered the building of sophisticated ships in UK as part of a defense blueprint for the country,” Fachir said.
> 
> Indonesia offers to train Saudis in naval operations - World Tribune | World Tribune


Indonesia offers Saudis Naval training you gotta be kidding


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> Indonesia offers Saudis Naval training you gotta be kidding



read the first lines of the article and tell me, what is wrong with that?


----------



## Sandria

Hi, I'm newbie here. I just read 120 of 160 page of this thread. It takes a week. I enjoy it. I like the topic about turret technology most.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Sandria said:


> Hi, I'm newbie here. I just read 120 of 160 page of this thread. It takes a week. I enjoy it. I like the topic about turret technology most.



you should made an introduction thread first at Introduction section sub forum, BTW welcome to the club


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*News: Indonesian, US exercise Garuda Shield begins in East Java*
Login to Vote!
3rd Brigade Combat Team, 25th Infantry Division


 

 




Story by Sgt. Brian Erickson







 
Sgt. Brian Erickson
Lt. Gen. Stephen Lanza, commander, U.S. Army, I Corps and Maj. Gen. Bambang Hariyanto, commander, 2nd Kostrad Infantry Division of the Tentara Nasional Indonesia, inspect the formation during the opening ceremony of 8th annual Garuda Shield 14 Exercise at the parade square of Dodiklatpur, Asem Bagus, Indonesia, Sept. 1, 2014

ASEM BAGUS, Indonesia - Soldiers with the Tentara Nasional Indonesia Army (TNI-AD) and U.S. Army stood side-by-side at the parade square of Dodiklatpur here, in an opening ceremony to officially mark the beginning of the 8th annual Garuda Shield exercise, Sept. 1

Soldiers from the 2nd Brigade, 2nd Infantry Division based in Washington State, the 29th Infantry Brigade Combat Team, Hawaii Army National Guard, and the 25th Combat Aviation Brigade, 25th Infantry Division will train alongside soldiers of the TNI 2nd Kostrad Infantry Division for a month long exercise to foster cooperation and understanding.

“Bi-lateral exercises, such as this one, broaden our knowledge and understanding of each other and build stronger bonds,” said Lt. Gen. Stephen Lanza, commander, U.S. Army I Corps at Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Washington.

During Garuda Shield, soldiers with both militaries will conduct a series of bilateral military partnership and training events on peace support operations to include a computer-simulated command post exercise; a jungle field training exercise; combat vehicle and aviation training, and a combined arms live-fire exercise.

“Through this activity, both armies will be able to take great benefit for unit development in doctrine, organization, tactics and in military techniques,” said TNI Maj. Gen. Bambang Hariyanto, commander, 2nd Kostrad Infantry Division.

Garuda Shield is a regularly-scheduled bilateral exercise sponsored by U.S. Army Pacific and hosted annually by the TNI to promote regional security and cooperation


Read more: http://www.dvidshub.net/news/140926...d-begins-east-java#.VAYK0qOGez4#ixzz3CBSxe2iR

PHOTO: 24 out of a total of 103 recently delivered Leopard 2A4 MBTs of the Indonesian Army getting ready to be shipped from Jakarta to Surabaya where they will be heading off to their new home and serve with the Indonesian Army.














Puluhan Tank Leopard Tiba di Indonesia | Photo | Metrotvnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Google Translate

Minggu, Agustus 24, 2014


*Indonesia successfully launch RX 450 and RX 320 Rockets*





Tests on rocket RX 450 and RX 320 in District Pameungpeuk, Garut regency, West Java, succeeded. Two rockets were being developed for satellite launch program to meet targets while undergoing different test.

Head of Rocket Technology Institute of Aeronautics and Space Agency (Lapan) said Sutrisno, the static test rocket RX 450 RX 320 tested while rockets fly (dynamic). Static test rocket RX 450 is intended for Space agency researchers know rocket motor performance.

"As a result, the RX 450 static test successfully met the target. We predict the duration of the performance of the RX 450 is a rocket motor for 18 seconds. Yet this static test results indicate the duration time of 19.5 seconds," said Sutrisno in Garut, Friday (22/8 / 2014).

450 mm caliber rocket with a total length of 6,110 mm has a thrust of about 12 895 kg. Rocket fuel propellant motors composite has a length of 4,459 mm. "Following this success, we will be scheduled flight test rocket RX 450 at the end of 2014," he said.

Flight testing rocket RX 320 also failed to meet expectations. For reasons of security and life safety technicians, researchers, and communities around the launch site, diameter 320 mm rocket was flown on the Space agency slope of 70 degrees.

"We launched in slope of 70 degrees. So not perpendicular. However, the results are quite satisfactory. Based on data from the records we have, the RX 320 rocket successfully flew at a height of between 20 to 30 miles. Altitude is sufficient to meet the target, because only launched in position of 70 degrees elevation. When launched in the upright position, its range will be much more, "he said.

According to Sutrisno, RX 450 and RX 320 is a type of rocket probe. Probe rocket is a rocket that is commonly used to examine the mission parameters of the atmosphere, temperature humidity, and others.

"So, if we are able to master the technology probe rocket, launching its own satellite in the future is not impossible anymore. We will keep trying, researching, and developing rockets each corresponding phases. Due to launch satellites at a certain height, required more than one rocket or terraced.





Sindo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Garuda Shield 2014
Opening Ceremony





Maj.Gen Bambang Heriyanto Commander of Kostrad 2nd Infantry Division with Lt.Gen Stephen Lanza Commander of US Army I Corps.





Lt. Gen. Stephen Lanza, commander, U.S. Army, I Corps, visits Soldiers at Puslatpur in Asem Bagus, Indonesia on Sept. 1, 2014.

















*It looks like the US Army are bringing some of their Armored vehicle since one of the exercise will be combat vehicle and aviation training. Is there any possibility that our new Leopards & Marders will be joining this exercise?
Last thing i heard, they are shipped from Tj. Priok to Surabaya so there is no doubt that this 2nd Batch will be part of the 8th Cavalry Battalion in Pasuruan, East Java.*


Friendly football match between TNI and US Army after the opening ceremony

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia to launch TNI-AL 'leopard carrier' LST*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
02 September 2014




Indonesia's Defence Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro is seen here visiting PT DRU's shipyard in June 2014 to check on construction progress on KRI Teluk Bintuni. Source: Indonesian Ministry of Defence 

Indonesian shipbuilder PT Daya Radar Utama (PT DRU) will launch a 120 m indigenously produced logistics support ship for the Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) on 5 September, a company official has confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ .

Dubbed a 'leopard carrier' landing ship tank (LST) by the TNI-AL, the vessel had previously been in danger of missing its planned October 2014 commissioning deadline, after a shipyard visit by Indonesia's Defence Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro on 28 June revealed that the LST was still in build with its hull surrounded by scaffolding.

"Against the odds, we have been giving our best towards the construction of the ship to ensure that it will be paraded in time for the Indonesian National Armed Forces Day celebration in Surabaya on 5 October," said Edy Wiyanto, PT DRU's general manager for production, in an interview with _IHS Jane's_ on 1 September.

Wiyanto also clarified that the vessel, which has been named KRI _Teluk Bintuni_ (pennant number 520), was originally scheduled for launch on 28 August; however, the date was moved following a delay in the arrival of the ship's onboard cranes. Wiyanto told _IHS Jane's_ that the cranes, which will be used to launch and recover the vessel's rigid hull inflatable boats, were built by state-owned manufacturer PT Pindad.

"It will be harder to fix the equipment once the vessel is on the water. However, regardless of whether the equipment arrives on time this time, we will be launching [the ship] this coming 5 September to ensure that it will be ready for delivery to the TNI-AL in Surabaya by October," said Wiyanto, who also clarified that (as of 1 September) the cranes had not arrived at PT DRU's shipyard.

_Teluk Bintuni_ is one of three LSTs ordered by the Indonesian government in 2012 to transport the Indonesian Army's new Leopard main battle tanks (MBTs). The vessels can also be used for troop transportation and for logistics support. The two other ships, under construction at state-owned shipbuilder PT Dok Kodja Bahari, are on track for delivery by October.

According to PT DRU, _Teluk Bintuni_ is able to carry up to 10 Leopard MBTs as well as two medium helicopters on its flight deck. The ship incorporates a roll-on/roll-off design that offers rapid deployment of the Leopard tanks ashore. The ship is equipped with twin diesel engines that provide 7,940 hp (5.84 MW) of propulsion and can generate a top speed of 16 kt.

_Teluk Bintuni_ is scheduled to serve with the TNI-AL's Military Sealift Command Unit from 2015.

Indonesia to launch TNI-AL 'leopard carrier' LST - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

*Oerlikon Skyshields ready to be deployed !*
Photos by PT AIU

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## C130

so how are those Sigma ships?


----------



## Nike

C130 said:


> so how are those Sigma ships?



they are fine and still in progress


----------



## C130

ooooo kk
look nice


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Pictures from the GPOI in Sentul:*




A Mongolian soldier protects a civilian during the distribution site field training event at the Indonesia Peace and Security Center in Sentul, Indonesia, Aug. 23, 2014. The Global Peace Operations Initiative Capstone Training Event Garuda Canti Dharma 2014 will take place Aug. 19, 2014, to Sept. 1, 2014. The U.S. GPOI Program develops global peacekeeping capability and capacity to meet increased peace operations requirements through a long-term commitment to assist partner nations with training, facilities and equipment to increase the capability and capacity of partner nations to effectively train and deploy personnel to U.N. peacekeeping missions worldwide. (U.S. Army photo by Staff Sgt. Ryan Sheldon)





Nepalese soldiers pose for a group photo as a Nepal soldier plays the part of a suicide bomber during the improvised explosive device field training event at the Indonesia Peace and Security Center in Sentul, Indonesia, Aug. 23, 2014. The Global Peace Operations Initiative Capstone Training Event Garuda Canti Dharma 2014 will take place Aug. 19, 2014, to Sept. 1, 2014. The U.S. GPOI Program develops global peacekeeping capability and capacity to meet increased peace operations requirements through a long-term commitment to assist partner nations with training, facilities and equipment to increase the capability and capacity of partner nations to effectively train and deploy personnel to U.N. peacekeeping missions worldwide. (U.S. Army photo by Capt. Christine Rosalin)





Tanzanian soldiers march in a single filed line during the cordon and search field training event at the Indonesia Peace and Security Center in Sentul, Indonesia, Aug. 29, 2014. The Global Peace Operations Initiative Capstone Training Event Garuda Canti Dharma 2014 will take place Aug. 19, 2014, to Sept. 1, 2014. The U.S. GPOI Program develops global peacekeeping capability and capacity to meet increased peace operations requirements through a long-term commitment to assist partner nations with training, facilities and equipment to increase the capability and capacity of partner nations to effectively train and deploy personnel to U.N. peacekeeping missions worldwide. (U.S. Army photo by Staff Sgt. Ryan Sheldon)





Japan soldiers observe a replica layout of the cordon and search field training event at the Indonesia Peace and Security Center in Sentul, Indonesia, Aug. 22, 2014. The Global Peace Operations Initiative Capstone Training Event Garuda Canti Dharma 2014 will take place Aug. 19, 2014, to Sept. 1, 2014. The U.S. GPOI Program develops global peacekeeping capability and capacity to meet increased peace operations requirements through a long-term commitment to assist partner nations with training, facilities and equipment to increase the capability and capacity of partner nations to effectively train and deploy personnel to U.N. peacekeeping missions worldwide. (U.S. Army photo by Staff Sgt. Ryan Sheldon)





U.S. Army Soldiers participate in a night checkpoint training event at the Indonesia Peace and Security Center in Sentul, Indonesia Aug. 22, 2014. The Global Peace Operations Initiative Capstone Training Event Garuda Canti Dharma 2014 will take place Aug. 19, 2014 to Sept. 1, 2014. Garuda Canti Dharma, meaning Indonesia Service for Peace, is an Indonesian National Defense Force training event supported by the U.S. Pacific Command's GPOI Program. (Indonesia Army courtesy photo)





Cambodian soldiers try to contain protesters during the United Nations designatd site field training event at the Indonesia Peace and Security Center in Sentul, Indonesia, Aug. 21, 2014. The Global Peace Operations Initiative Capstone Training Event Garuda Canti Dharma 2014 will take place Aug. 19, 2014, to Sept. 1, 2014. The U.S. GPOI Program develops global peacekeeping capability and capacity to meet increased peace operations requirements through a long-term commitment to assist partner nations with training, facilities and equipment to increase the capability and capacity of partner nations to effectively train and deploy personnel to U.N. peacekeeping missions worldwide. (U.S. Army photo by Staff Sgt. Ryan Sheldon)





Philippines soldiers observe medical training at the Indonesia Peace and Security Center in Sentul, Indonesia, Aug. 23, 2014. The Global Peace Operations Initiative Capstone Training Event Garuda Canti Dharma 2014 will take place Aug. 19, 2014, to Sept. 1, 2014. The U.S. GPOI Program develops global peacekeeping capability and capacity to meet increased peace operations requirements through a long-term commitment to assist partner nations with training, facilities and equipment to increase the capability and capacity of partner nations to effectively train and deploy personnel to U.N. peacekeeping missions worldwide. (U.S. Army photo by Staff Sgt. Ryan Sheldon)





Source:Global Peace Operations Initiative Capstone Training Event | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

nufix said:


> *Oerlikon Skyshields ready to be deployed !*
> Photos by PT AIU


Howitzer Truck, 122mm or 155mm ? It looks like a tank turret.



Reashot Xigwin said:


> PHOTO: 24 out of a total of 103 recently delivered Leopard 2A4 MBTs of the Indonesian Army getting ready to be shipped from Jakarta to Surabaya where they will be heading off to their new home and serve with the Indonesian Army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puluhan Tank Leopard Tiba di Indonesia | Photo | Metrotvnews.com


0.2 bil $ = 103x Leopard 2A4 MBTs, cheap price & good deal !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

cnleio said:


> Howitzer Truck, 122mm or 155mm ? It looks like a tank turret.


Oerlikon Skyshields 35 mm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

17th VIP Transport Squadron on official photo session


----------



## nufix

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Pictures from the GPOI in Sentul:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mongolian soldier protects a civilian during the distribution site field training event at the Indonesia Peace and Security Center in Sentul, Indonesia, Aug. 23, 2014. The Global Peace Operations Initiative Capstone Training Event Garuda Canti Dharma 2014 will take place Aug. 19, 2014, to Sept. 1, 2014. The U.S. GPOI Program develops global peacekeeping capability and capacity to meet increased peace operations requirements through a long-term commitment to assist partner nations with training, facilities and equipment to increase the capability and capacity of partner nations to effectively train and deploy personnel to U.N. peacekeeping missions worldwide. (U.S. Army photo by Staff Sgt. Ryan Sheldon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanzanian soldiers march in a single filed line during the cordon and search field training event at the Indonesia Peace and Security Center in Sentul, Indonesia, Aug. 29, 2014. The Global Peace Operations Initiative Capstone Training Event Garuda Canti Dharma 2014 will take place Aug. 19, 2014, to Sept. 1, 2014. The U.S. GPOI Program develops global peacekeeping capability and capacity to meet increased peace operations requirements through a long-term commitment to assist partner nations with training, facilities and equipment to increase the capability and capacity of partner nations to effectively train and deploy personnel to U.N. peacekeeping missions worldwide. (U.S. Army photo by Staff Sgt. Ryan Sheldon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Army Soldiers participate in a night checkpoint training event at the Indonesia Peace and Security Center in Sentul, Indonesia Aug. 22, 2014. The Global Peace Operations Initiative Capstone Training Event Garuda Canti Dharma 2014 will take place Aug. 19, 2014 to Sept. 1, 2014. Garuda Canti Dharma, meaning Indonesia Service for Peace, is an Indonesian National Defense Force training event supported by the U.S. Pacific Command's GPOI Program. (Indonesia Army courtesy photo)
> Source:Global Peace Operations Initiative Capstone Training Event | Facebook



Question here: If we are to promote SS2 series through such even, why do the army issue the soldiers with standard issued SS2 guns like those on the pics?

Why not issue them with latest SS2 rifles that are currently being used by our UN forces?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

nufix said:


> Question here: If we are to promote SS2 series through such even, why do the army issue the soldiers with standard issued SS2 guns like those on the pics?
> 
> Why not issue them with latest SS2 rifles that are currently being used by our UN forces?



Its for training purpose only like when the US loan their M-16 to us in Hawaii. No need to bring out the more expensive variant for that.






ato kyk di OZ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Last week, i went to Kostrad 201st Mechanized Infantry Division in Gandaria, South Jakarta and visit the battalion's Anoa APC garage to take a closer look.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inoyasha2

the last picture : disturbing picture


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

*The 45th Air Force Squadron "Crowned Pigeon" (Rotary Wing VVIP Transport), Halim Perdanakusuma AFB, Jakarta*
This Air Squadron is specifically used only for President or Vice President when visiting remoted areas in Indonesia
The 45th Air Squadron operates 2 units of NAS 332L Super Puma helicopters with special specifications for Presidential transport.
*





































The current squadron commander, Lt.Col. Mufazar



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

C130 said:


> ooooo kk
> look nice



credit for the pics goes to Ambalat@kaskus.co.id 


Damen Sigma 10514 modules

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Pictures from the GPOI in Sentul:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mongolian soldier protects a civilian during the distribution site field training event at the Indonesia Peace and Security Center in Sentul, Indonesia, Aug. 23, 2014. The Global Peace Operations Initiative Capstone Training Event Garuda Canti Dharma 2014 will take place Aug. 19, 2014, to Sept. 1, 2014. The U.S. GPOI Program develops global peacekeeping capability and capacity to meet increased peace operations requirements through a long-term commitment to assist partner nations with training, facilities and equipment to increase the capability and capacity of partner nations to effectively train and deploy personnel to U.N. peacekeeping missions worldwide. (U.S. Army photo by Staff Sgt. Ryan Sheldon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nepalese soldiers pose for a group photo as a Nepal soldier plays the part of a suicide bomber during the improvised explosive device field training event at the Indonesia Peace and Security Center in Sentul, Indonesia, Aug. 23, 2014. The Global Peace Operations Initiative Capstone Training Event Garuda Canti Dharma 2014 will take place Aug. 19, 2014, to Sept. 1, 2014. The U.S. GPOI Program develops global peacekeeping capability and capacity to meet increased peace operations requirements through a long-term commitment to assist partner nations with training, facilities and equipment to increase the capability and capacity of partner nations to effectively train and deploy personnel to U.N. peacekeeping missions worldwide. (U.S. Army photo by Capt. Christine Rosalin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanzanian soldiers march in a single filed line during the cordon and search field training event at the Indonesia Peace and Security Center in Sentul, Indonesia, Aug. 29, 2014. The Global Peace Operations Initiative Capstone Training Event Garuda Canti Dharma 2014 will take place Aug. 19, 2014, to Sept. 1, 2014. The U.S. GPOI Program develops global peacekeeping capability and capacity to meet increased peace operations requirements through a long-term commitment to assist partner nations with training, facilities and equipment to increase the capability and capacity of partner nations to effectively train and deploy personnel to U.N. peacekeeping missions worldwide. (U.S. Army photo by Staff Sgt. Ryan Sheldon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan soldiers observe a replica layout of the cordon and search field training event at the Indonesia Peace and Security Center in Sentul, Indonesia, Aug. 22, 2014. The Global Peace Operations Initiative Capstone Training Event Garuda Canti Dharma 2014 will take place Aug. 19, 2014, to Sept. 1, 2014. The U.S. GPOI Program develops global peacekeeping capability and capacity to meet increased peace operations requirements through a long-term commitment to assist partner nations with training, facilities and equipment to increase the capability and capacity of partner nations to effectively train and deploy personnel to U.N. peacekeeping missions worldwide. (U.S. Army photo by Staff Sgt. Ryan Sheldon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Army Soldiers participate in a night checkpoint training event at the Indonesia Peace and Security Center in Sentul, Indonesia Aug. 22, 2014. The Global Peace Operations Initiative Capstone Training Event Garuda Canti Dharma 2014 will take place Aug. 19, 2014 to Sept. 1, 2014. Garuda Canti Dharma, meaning Indonesia Service for Peace, is an Indonesian National Defense Force training event supported by the U.S. Pacific Command's GPOI Program. (Indonesia Army courtesy photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cambodian soldiers try to contain protesters during the United Nations designatd site field training event at the Indonesia Peace and Security Center in Sentul, Indonesia, Aug. 21, 2014. The Global Peace Operations Initiative Capstone Training Event Garuda Canti Dharma 2014 will take place Aug. 19, 2014, to Sept. 1, 2014. The U.S. GPOI Program develops global peacekeeping capability and capacity to meet increased peace operations requirements through a long-term commitment to assist partner nations with training, facilities and equipment to increase the capability and capacity of partner nations to effectively train and deploy personnel to U.N. peacekeeping missions worldwide. (U.S. Army photo by Staff Sgt. Ryan Sheldon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philippines soldiers observe medical training at the Indonesia Peace and Security Center in Sentul, Indonesia, Aug. 23, 2014. The Global Peace Operations Initiative Capstone Training Event Garuda Canti Dharma 2014 will take place Aug. 19, 2014, to Sept. 1, 2014. The U.S. GPOI Program develops global peacekeeping capability and capacity to meet increased peace operations requirements through a long-term commitment to assist partner nations with training, facilities and equipment to increase the capability and capacity of partner nations to effectively train and deploy personnel to U.N. peacekeeping missions worldwide. (U.S. Army photo by Staff Sgt. Ryan Sheldon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:Global Peace Operations Initiative Capstone Training Event | Facebook




Did Pakistan participate in this ex?


----------



## nufix

KRI Bung Tomo (TOM-357) has entered Indonesian westernmost water territory and is greeted by KRI Oswald Siahaan (OWA-354).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

*7th Air Force Squadron "Pegasus" (Rotary Wing), SAR & Tactical Support Squadron*

This Air Force Helicopter squadron was formed in 25 May 1965 under 004 Air Wing.
Between 1965 to 1970, this squadron involved in Anti Communist operation all over Java and after that, the squadron was deployed in Kalimantan to support operation Lightning Strike against The Serawak Guerrilla Force and Communist Paraku insurgents. During that operation, elements from the 7th Squadron with MI-4 helicopters are supporting the ground forces in dropping, medevac and air reconnaissance mission.
Other than military operation, the 7th Squadron was the base for helicopter pilot training of Indonesian Air Forces.
In 1977 the squadron participated in a successful military rescue operation in West Papua and after that this squadron saw action in East Timor.
In 1989, the Squadron base was moved from Atang Senjaya AFB in Bandung to Suryadarma AFB in Kalijati-Subang, West Java (Atang Senjaya AFB now become the base for one of the Army Aviation Corps squadron).

Currently the 7th Squadron operates : 11 unit of EC 120 Colibri and 4 unit Bell 204 Helicopters.
This Squadron also the home-base of the Dynamic Pegasus Helicopter Aerobatic team.

Squadron photo




Helicopter pilot trainees




EC 120 Colibri





Dynamic Pegasus Aerobatic Show




Lieut. Fariana Dewi, Indonesian Air Forces female pilot of EC 120 Colibri and a member of Dynamic Pegasus Aerobatic Team









Pegasus Team members in Aerobatic Show uniform





11 pilots of EC 120 Colibri - 7th Air Force Squadron

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Did Pakistan participate in this ex?


Unfortunately Pakistan didnt participate in this training.
720 soldiers from 21 country participated in the GPOI training in Sentul, West Java, Indonesia.
The soldiers are from USA, Bangladesh, Philippines, Japan, Jordan, Cambodia, Canada, South Korea, Malaysia, Mongolia, Nepal, Srilanka, Thailand, Vietnam, New Zealand, Australia, Tanzania, South Africa, Ukraine, Germany and Indonesia.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

24 Leopard tanks and 28 Marder IFV has arrived in Surabaya on 6 Sept 2014.

Marder IFV rolled out from its transport in Tanjung Perak Harbor, Surabaya.













photo credit : Surabaya News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Pics of Navy theme

Marines Leguan Bridge, MANKAT1










KRI Bung Tomo in Belawan Medan





KRI OWA/Oswald Siahaan 354, pics taken from NBO 105 while OWA doing passing exercises to greet KRI Bung Tomo near Rondo island

credit for the original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

credit to Pelisaurus
KRI OWA/Oswald Siahaan 354, near Rondo Island while doing passing exercise to greet KRI Bung Tomo (Operation Sakti Arwana)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

War room control of KRI Bung Tomo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Monday, 08 September, 2014 | 20:24 WIB
*Indonesia's Newest Battleship Arrives *





*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - The Indonesian Naval Army newest battleship KRI Bung Tomo has arrived. KRI Bung Tomo is a multi role light frigate, manufactured in the BAE System Maritime Naval, England.

KRI Bung Tomo will dock on the Eastern Naval Base in Surabaya for further inspection. The battleship will first be cleaned, before brought to Jakarta for delivery on September 28. "President (SBY) is going to inaugurate [the ship]," said Head of Public Relation Department of the Indonesian Navy, First Admiral Manahan Simorangkir.

The Navy is still waiting for two similar battleships, the KRI John Lee and KRI Usman Harun, both are on the way from England to Indonesia. "On September 24, the two ships will arrive and set for a display for the Army Anniversary," he said.

KRI Bung Tomo weighs 1,941 tons, spanning over 95x12.7 meters. The ship is equipped with four CODAD (combined diesel and diesel) rotors, allowing it to travel at maximum speed of 31 knots over 9,000 kilometers. The ship is also equipped with advanced weaponry such as MM 40 missile, Sea Wolf anti-aircraft cannon, torpedoes, and 76mm and 30 mm cannon, and anti-submarine torpedoes.

*INDRA WIJAYA*

Indonesia's Newest Battleship Arrives Â  | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

KRI TOM, credit to Loneabe and original uploader









With two 30 mm AA CIWS rensing gun and 16 VLS Sea wolf system this ship is in much better defensive armament system than any other frigate or corvette in Indonesian Navy inventory

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

madokafc said:


> View attachment 47984
> 
> War room control of KRI Bung Tomo


cool pic


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> With two 30 mm AA CIWS rensing gun and 16 VLS Sea wolf system this ship is in much better defensive armament system than any other frigate or corvette in Indonesian Navy inventory


Two MSI Defence DS 30B REMSIG 30mm guns, installed on the port and starboard side on aft upper deck of Bung Tomo Class frigate, are capable of firing 650 rounds a minute to a range of 10km.




This AA CIWS cannon can be operated manually or by remote operator using DS 30B control system.
Remote firing system in KRI Bung Tomo Class is supported by Radamec 2500 electro optical weapon director.

Radamec 2500 position on Bung Tomo Class. 





Remote operator console DS 30B.


----------



## Nike

*PINDAD RESPONDED INDONESIA FUTURE CHALLENGE*

Posted: Senin, 08 Sep 2014

Category:

Comments: -





Indonesia government transition would be happened soon. Various mission and vision were had been delivered by elected president and vice president, Joko Widodo and Jusuf Kalla, on their campaign period until the debates event, on which one of them was on science and technologyand creative industry. Various challenges on these fields would be faced in managing the governance in the next five years.

To answer those challenges, was held the science and technology exhibitions and seminars with theme “Indonesia Responds the Future Challenges”. This event was held on Saturday, September 6th 2014 at Plaza Tugu Proklamasi, Central Jakarta. As one of the company which participated in Indonesia technology development, especially in defence industry, PT Pindad (Persero) was participated on this event.

According to chairman of this exhibition and seminar, Poempida Hidayatullah, the event which initiated by Relawan Jokowi-JK (Jokowi-JK Volunteer) or RJK2 in cooperation with the Ikatan Alumni Program Habibie (Habibie Alumni Association Program) or IABIE was aimed to show Indonesia citizen’s best work on science and technology as well as creative industry. “Indonesia is the nation that had the ideas, have the creativity, could think and able to create superior products.”

Beside displaying various science and technology and creative industries, was also held discussion that discussed how the developments and challenges that would be faced by Indonesia in the future in various fields such as defense, environment, energy and natural resources, the concept of the toll of the sea, great sea wall, the flagship rural industries, as well as the system scheme of “Indonesia Sehat” and “Indonesia Pintar” programs. PT Pindad (Persero) CEO, Sudirman Said was became speaker in discussing the development of the defense industry that was experienced by Pindad, how some products are created, and how the Defense Pindad responded to the challenge in the future. “Pindad should have massive investments at technology, machines, and human resources sectors. There’s no other way except strengthening ourselves. One of the way is to strengthening the technology and doing more researches.”

He was also reaffirmed that Pindad was ready to be one of the companies that would build the defense industry ability in the future, “Pindad as strategic industry is ready to take on the biggest role for our sovereignty building through the development of capabilities in the Defense field. I'm sure in 5-10 years forward Pindad can be managed in such a way so that it can take benefit as much as possible to repair the nation's sovereignty.”

PT Pindad (Persero) was displaying some of its defense and security products that have been produced for supporting the Indonesian National Armed Forces and Indonesia National Police personnel performance. Those products were SS2-V2 HB, SS2-V5 Customized + Silencer, SS2 + Grenade Launcher riffles, G2 Combat + silencer and G2 Elite handguns, sub machine gun PM2-V2 + silencer, SPR-2 and SPR-3 sniper, silent mortar + ammunition, mortar launcher 60 CO and 60 LR,cloud seedling tools CoSAT 1000, defense rocket Rhan 122 mock up, various calibers of ammunition mock up, and ”Anoa” 6x6 Combat Vehicle. In addition, was also displayed one unit of ”Anoa” 6x6 Combat Vehicle APC type which was used by the United Nation peace keeping mission at Libanon and became the centre of interest on this exhibition event.

Specifically for PT Pindad, the purpose of this exhibition was to improve the brand awareness among the general public that Indonesia has its own defense industry and are able to make the defense and security products for the Indonesia National Armed Forces and Indonesia National Police. In addition, this exhibition was expected to create a sense of pride in the minds of the public that the Indonesia citizens have been able and ready to compete with other countries especially in the field of defense industry. (Anggia/Sendhy/Wulan)
PT. Pindad (Persero) - Pindad Menjawab Tantangan Indonesia di Masa Depan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Paskhas (Special Air Force Para-Commando) 465th Combat SAR Battalion "Brajamusti", Pontianak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

well a nice combi hehehe, taken from Tribun News.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Widodo Govt May Kick Start Indonesian Fighter Aircraft Procurement*

Source : Our Bureau ~ Dated : Wednesday, September 10, 2014 @ 12:29 PM

Muhammad Fadli Joko

Having promised to up the defence budget significantly, president-elect Jokowi Widodo may have to take a call on the procurement of fighter aircraft to replace decades-old F-5 Tigers.

Outgoing Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro had said earlier this year he wants to ensure the purchase is part of Indonesia's Strategic Plan II 2015 to 2020, Antara news agency reported quoting the minister, “we have received proposals from several jet fighter manufacturers for replacing the F-5 Tiger fighter aircraft".

Perhaps expecting the competition to intensify, Saab released a statement yesterday underlining why its Gripen fighter was the most suitable candidate for Indonesia.

Among the aircraft being evaluated are the Russian Sukhoi Su-35, the American Boeing F-15 Eagle and Lockheed Martin F-16 Fighting Falcon, and the Swedish SAAB JAS 39 Gripen, said Gen. Moeldoko, Indonesia's top military commander.

The ministry is looking at buying 16 aircraft, but the type and number of aircraft "depends on Indonesia's financial position," Moeldoko said.

Widodo Govt May Kick Start Indonesian Fighter Aircraft Procurement

F-15 SE plus offer for another grants of F-16 ID in one packages by FMS scheme is too much to bear alone for me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Tiga pesawat latih jenis Tobago TB-10 milik Skuadron Udara 200 Wing Udara 1 Puspenerbal, melakukan terbang flypass di atas lapangan terbang Pusat Latihan Tempur TNI Angkatan Laut, R.E.B.O Tjokroadirejo, Grati, Pasuruan, Jatim, Rabu (10/9). Kegiatan terbang formasi tersebut, merupakan bagian dari rangkaian demo peresmian lapangan terbang TNI AL, R.E.B.O Tjokroadirejo, yang diresmikan oleh KSAL Laksamana TNI Marsetio.(ANTARA FOTO/Adhitya Hendra)






Seorang anggota Marinir melihat empat pesawat latih tempur Bonanza G-36 milik Skuadron Udara 200 Wing Udara 1 Puspenerbal, melakukan terbang flypass di atas lapangan terbang Pusat Latihan Tempur TNI Angkatan Laut, R.E.B.O Tjokroadirejo, Grati, Pasuruan, Jatim, Rabu (10/9). Kegiatan terbang formasi tersebut, merupakan bagian dari rangkaian demo peresmian lapangan terbang TNI AL, R.E.B.O Tjokroadirejo, yang diresmikan oleh KSAL Laksamana TNI Marsetio.(ANTARA FOTO/Adhitya Hendra)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Upacara peringatan Hari Ulang Tahun ke-69 TNI Angkatan Laut dipusatkan di Komando Armada RI Kawasan Timur (Koarmatim) dengan Inspektur Upacara Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (Kasal) Laksamana TNI Dr. Marsetio di Dermaga Ujung, Koarmatim, Surabaya, Rabu (10/9/2014). Selain pasukan upacara, juga terdapat tiga kapal perang Koarmatim sebagai deputasi upacara, yaitu KRI Slamet Riayadi-352, KRI Diponegoro-365, dan KRI Surabaya-591.

Indonesian Naval officer staff uniform is looking cool for me, but they remind me the Imperial Japanese Navy officer white uniform and that's quite disturbing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Demonstrasi Kapal Selam Akan Meriahkan HUT TNI

TEMPO.CO - Gonjang-ganjing penutupan Bandar Udara Juanda, Surabaya, karena perayaan HUT TNI telah berlalu. Presiden dan pihak TNI telah memastikan aktivitas bandara tidak akan diganggu karena adanya unjuk kekuatan TNI nanti.
Seperti apa format acara dalam HUT TNI itu? Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Laut Laksamana Marsetio menjelaskan akan ada demonstrasi unsur darat, udara, laut, dan demonstrasi pembebasan sandera saat puncak HUT TNI... pada 7 Oktober 2014 mendatang. Perayaan digeser dari tanggal hari ulang tahun yang semestinya 5 Oktober karena bertepatan dengan Hari Raya Idul Adha.
TNI Angkatan Laut sendiri akan mengerahkan sekitar 43 kapal perang yang akan melakukan sealing pass. Selain itu, sejumlah pesawat yang dimiliki oleh TNI AL dari berbagai jenis juga akan flying pass. Plus satu unit kapal selam ikut unjuk gigi.
“Kami akan punyak momen besar, yaitu TNI AL--dalam hal ini Armada Timur--akan menjadi tuan rumah dalam gelar kekuatan TNI,” katanya seusai memimpin upacara HUT TNI AL di Dermaga Ujung Komando Armada Timur, Surabaya, Rabu, 10 September 2014.
Berikut ini rincian gelar kekuatan TNI pada 7 Oktober nanti berdasarkan data yang didapat Tempo:

Demonstrasi Unsur Darat
1. Heli Apache: 2 unit
2. Heli Serang Fenic: 1 unit
3. Heli Colibri: 1 unit
4. Heli Hughes 300: 5 unit
5. Heli BO-105: 10 unit
6. Heli Bell: 7 unit
7. Heli MI 35 P: 4 unit
8. Heli MI 17V5: 8 unit
9. Heli Bell-412: 24 unit (Statik Show)
10. C-212 Cassa: 2 unit
11. Ranri: 11 unit

Demonstrasi Unsur Laut
1. KRI Sigma Class: 3 unit
2. KRI Van Speijk Class: 4 unit
3. KRI MLRF: 3 unit
4. KRI LPD: 2 unit
5. KRI LST: 4 unit
6. KRI KCR-60: 3 unit
7. KRI KCR-40: 8 unit
8. KRI PSK: 2 unit
9. KRI PC-43: 2 unit
10. KRI Parchim: 3 unit
11. Kapal Selam: 1 unit
12. Heli Bell-142: 4 unit
13. Heli BO-105: 4 unit
14. Casa NC-212: 4 unit
15. Bonaza: 4 unit
16. CN-235: 3 unit
17. BMP-3F: 26 unit

Demonstrasi Unsur Udara
1. EC-120 B Colibri: 7 unit
2. Sa-330 Puma: 2 unit
3. NAS-332 Super Puma: 9 unit
4. G-120 TP Grob: 15 unit
5. T-34C Charlie: 9 unit
6. KT-1 BWong Bee: 10 unit
7. CN-235: 3 unit
8. CN-295: 6 unit
9. Hercules C-130: 15 unit
10. Boeing B-737: 4 unit
11. Cesna T-418: 2 unit
12. EMB-314 Tucano: 4 unit
13. Hawk 109/209: 10 unit
14. T-50i Golden Eagle: 12 unit
15. F-16 Fighting Falcon: 10 unit
16. SU 27/30 Flanker: 10 unit
17. F-5 Tiger: 3 unit
18. F-28: 3 unit

Demonstrasi Pembebasan Sandera
1. Hercules C-130: 1 unit
2. Cassa: 2 unit
3. Heli Bell: 2 unit
4. Sea Rider: 4 unit
5. Perahu Karet: 4 unit
e. Demonstrasi Bela Diri Militer
1. Tank: 2 unit
2. Truck: 53 unit

http://www.tempo.co/read/news/2014/09/10/058605869/Demonstrasi-Kapal-Selam-Meriahkan-HUT-TNI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Army Fennec, testing in PT DI facility, credit goes to ARC.web.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia mulls lighthouse in disputed waters*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
09 September 2014




A Todak-class guided missile attack craft similar to the one being deployed near Tanjung Datu. Source: TNI-AL
The Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Ankatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has urged the Indonesian government to construct a lighthouse in waters off Bintan Island to demarcate an area currently in dispute with Malaysia.

The area, known internationally as Carter Shoal, lies approximately 5 km to the north of Bintan Island and is identified by the co-ordinates 1° 16' 00" N, 104° 22' 00" E. Disputes over the territory came about as borders between both countries were not completely resolved by the British and Dutch governments when they left the region at the onset of Malaysia's and Indonesia's independence.

Speaking to Indonesian media on 9 September, Colonel Fauzi, Assistant Commander of Operations at the Tanjung Pinang naval base, described the area as rich with fishery resources and* increasingly being intruded upon by vessels from Malaysia.*

_IHS Jane's_ understands that the suggestion is currently being studied by the Indonesian government agency overseeing the administration of the country's borders, Badan Nasional Pengelola Perbatasan (BNPP).

Besides Carter Shoal, Indonesia and Malaysia were recently embroiled over another longstanding maritime dispute in the waters near Tanjung Datu, West Kalimantan on Borneo Island. Tensions over the territory escalated after six Malaysian ships, escorted by a Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN) vessel, were allegedly spotted constructing a lighthouse in an area claimed by both countries on 19 May. Malaysia has since halted work on the partially constructed structure.

As a result of the Tanjung Datu incident, the TNI-AL deployed three vessels, the Kakap-class offshore patrol vessel KRI _Barakuda_ , Todak-class guided missile attack craft KRI _Lemadang_ , and Kapitan Pattimura (Parchim I)-class corvette _Sutedi Senoputra_ to patrol the disputed waters as an interim measure. Indonesia has also announced that it will construct a new naval base to safeguard its maritime interests in the area.

*COMMENT*
Should the Indonesian central government approve of plans to construct the lighthouse, it could open up a new flashpoint in naval relations between both countries. Indonesia rejected a Malaysian move to construct a lighthouse in disputed territory off Borneo in May 2014. Moves to do the same for the waters off Bintan are unlikely to go down well with Kuala Lumpur.

Indonesia mulls lighthouse in disputed waters - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## Dante

I kind of get Indonesian Army is now evolving towards a modern Combine Arms Manouvering Brigades.......

but for the navy, I have to admit I'm still clueless, indeed that the navy too is very progressive modernizing their military hardware.....but beside those widely known concept so called green water navy, I haven't see any operational doctrine like the army has

Do they go for naval asymetric werfare and/or with anti access-area denial...or just establishing networked presence and patrol.....?


----------



## Indos

Dante said:


> I kind of get Indonesian Army is now evolving towards a modern Combine Arms Manouvering Brigades.......
> 
> but for the navy, I have to admit I'm still clueless, indeed that the navy too is very progressive modernizing their military hardware.....but beside those widely known concept so called green water navy, I haven't see any operational doctrine like the army has
> 
> Do they go for naval asymetric werfare and/or with anti access-area denial...or just establishing networked presence and patrol.....?



Sori bro, asli orang Indonesia apa bukan nih ? Impresi saya, Anda ini sebenarnya orang luar yg pake bendera kita....bener enggak bro ?


----------



## Dante

Indos said:


> Sori bro, asli orang Indonesia apa bukan nih ? Impresi saya, Anda ini sebenarnya orang luar yg pake bendera kita....bener enggak bro ?


Is that a problem?do I have to explain who I am?

I think the information in this forum about me is quite clear on my ancestral nationality and where I lived


----------



## Indos

Dante said:


> Is that a problem?do I have to explain who I am?
> 
> I think the information in this forum about me is quite clear on my ancestral nationality and where I lived



Ok, its clear now, there is fake Indonesian before so I just want to make sure of it.........


----------



## Inoyasha2

Indos said:


> Ok, its clear now, there is fake Indonesian before so I just want to make sure of it.........



masak baru sadar ente bro? bukannyu dahjel asda rikemarin?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dante

Indos said:


> Ok, its clear now, there is fake Indonesian before so I just want to make sure of it.........


Well of course I speak, read and write Indonesian perfectly, but since this forum is international one then I stick with english

And of course I want to keep up with news about Indonesia, and other ASEAN nations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

13 Skuadron Assault Heli





Menjes

i mean credit to menjes


----------



## Indos

Black Hawk, parked at Juanda, Surabaya, Indonesia (9/9/2014) ready for military parade in October


----------



## Nike

hahaha army prefer to build their combat aviation capability first, as it can reach out the conflict area at speed and in power too


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> 13 Skuadron Assault Heli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menjes
> 
> i mean credit to menjes


OMG "Helly"


----------



## Dante

madokafc said:


> hahaha army prefer to build their combat aviation capability first, as it can reach out the conflict area at speed and in power too


I think the army done well in order to become manouvering unit, AFAIK they concentrating on firepower and mobility beautifully

Some achievement that need to be congratulated, especially from a foot infantry based army

Oh btw can someone care to explain to me about Indonesian navy capability improvement program


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indos said:


> Black Hawk, parked at Juanda, Surabaya, Indonesia (9/9/2014) ready for military parade in October


For October parade of for Garuda Shield 2014?


----------



## Indos

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> For October parade of for Garuda Shield 2014?



October parade.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> For October parade of for Garuda Shield 2014?




both of them is true  they are trying to sell their weapons to us by live action demonstration in front of Indonesian higher ups including Joko Widodo and his entourages

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Google Translate




C-705 Missile

Liputan6.com, Beijing - Under Secretary of Defense (Wamenhan) Sjafrie said Indonesia needs about 60 units of guided missile (missile) with medium range for Navy Fast Missile Boats (KCR).

"We need about 60 units to be installed in the Navy fast missile boats," he said in Beijing, China, Tuesday (08/26/2014).

Indonesia and China have agreed to develop a defense industrial cooperation, one of them in the joint production of missile C-705, which is accompanied by the transfer of technology.

"So that we are able to produce it's own, without having to wait for the entire missile we can buy," said Sjafrie.

Currently the Navy is developing 2 sets ship C-705 missile system and will be paired in some KCR who is now in the process at some dockyard.

C-705 missile was first introduced to the public in the event the Zhuhai Airshow 7th in 2008, the missile was a development of the C-704 and resembles a miniature C-602 missiles.

Compared to the previous generation, the C-705 comes with some improvements such as the elements of the warhead and guidance system. With the modular design of the new machine, before the missile range is only 80 kilometers, and now up to 170 kilometers. (Ant / Mut)

Wakil Menhan: Indonesia Butuh 60 Rudal Jarak Sedang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

New Indonesian Navy airfield, Lanudal Grati located at Pasuruan East Java, this new airfield has been build to preparing an entirely new generation of Indonesian Aviation Corps platform and technologies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

The Army Aviation Corps
To support ground operation for the army, The Indonesian Army Aviation Corps was founded in 1959 along with the development of new military concept of air mobility for ground troops.
Started from a detachment size structure in early 60's, this unit has seen action in various military campaign such as Mandala in West Papua, the confrontation with Malaysia in Borneo, to many counter-insurgency operation against the communist guerrilla,Permesta rebellion, East Timor, Aceh and West Papua.
Today Indonesian Army Aviation Corps or Pusbenerbad (Pusat Penerbangan Angkatan Darat) has 4 squadrons composed mostly by helicopters and a small numbers of transport aircraft.


Squadron 11/ Combat Transport
 Bell 205 A1 & NBell 412 Helicopter to support air-mobile combat operation.

Squadron 21/ Multirole
NBO 105 CB mini-gunship

Squadron 31/ Assault & Combat Transport
Mil Mi-35 Attack Helicopter & Mil Mi-17-V5 Heavy Transport Helicopter

Squadron 12/Combat Transport
Bell 412 EP Helicopter

Along with rapid modernization policy in order achieve the strategic goals to reach MEF for Indonesian Defense posture, the Army Aviation Corps are waiting for additional equipment still in order from foreign and local suppliers (PTDI) and also one major plan to buy 8 units of Boeing AH-64E Apache gunship from US. The deal is in final process.
In the future the army plan to have 8 squadron composed with 2 multirole squadrons and 6 assault squadrons by 2020.
2 of the assault squadrons will be posted as organic unit under 1st & 2nd Kostrad Division.
When target achieved, the Army Aviation Corps will have 200 helicopters and about 1000 army pilots under its command.
Right now 3 units of Mil Mi-17-V5 helicopters from Squadron 31 are deployed in Southern Sudan as part of UN mission.






































Photo credit : yonfoto


----------



## Nike

@Jakartans@PkDef 

squadron 13 in West Kalimantan don't forget it


----------



## Nike

_SUPER TUCANO ON TRANSFER_
_10/09/2014_














Credit: Original Uploader, Newman Homrich

Location: _Recife / Guararapes International Airport - Brazil PE, 51210-902, Federal Republic - Gilberto Freyre (REC), Recife_
_
POA SPOTTER - AVIAÇÃO CIVIL, COMERCIAL E MILITAR. : REC - 10/09/2014 - SUPER TUCANOS EM TRANSLADO_


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> @Jakartans@PkDef
> 
> squadron 13 in West Kalimantan don't forget it


You right, i forgot that one. the future home for the Fennec attack helos.
Btw tadi jam 11-an gw lewat perempatan cempaka putih pas ada iring2an konvoi KH 179 - 155mm dari arah Pulogadung ke arah Tj. Priok. Kayaknya mau dibawa ke Surabaya buat static dispay HUT TNI. Hehehe panjang laras meriamnya ampir sepanjang bus PPD, body meriamnya seukuran mobil avanza 

Kiser (Kompi Serbu) / Assault Company from the 5th Cavalry Battalion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Personil United State Marine Corps (USMC) dan Marinir Brigif 1, adu cepat menangkap bebek di Lapangan Marinir, Gedangan, Sidoarjo, Jatim, 13 September 2014. Lomba ini menjadi hiburan di sela latihan Marines Tactical Warfare Simulation (MTWS) antara Amerika dan Indonesia. TEMPO/Fully Syafi





Personil United State Marine Corps (USMC) dan Marinir Brigif 1, ikuti lomba makan krupuk di Gedangan, Sidoarjo, Jatim, 13 September 2014. Latihan kerjasama ini meliputi pelatihan militer dan materi penanggulangan bencana. TEMPO/Fully Syafi





Personil USMC dan Marinir Brigif 1, ikuti lomba karapan di Gedangan, Sidoarjo, Jatim, 13 September 2014. TEMPO/Fully Syafi





Personil USMC bersama personil Marinir Brigif 1, berlomba memasukkan belut ke dalam botol di Gedangan, Sidoarjo, Jatim, 13 September 2014. TEMPO/Fully Syafi





Personil USMC bersama personil Marinir Brigif 1, ikuti lomba gigit koin di Gedangan, Sidoarjo, Jatim, 13 September 2014. TEMPO/Fully Syafi





Polisi menggelandang salah seorang dari tujuh terduga anggota Islam State Iraq and Syiria (ISIS) di Kantor Polda Sulawesi Tengah di Palu, Sabtu 13 September 2014. Ketujuh orang yang ditangkap di Desa Marantale, Kabupaten Parigi Moutong, sekitar 80 kilometer arah Timur Kota Palu itu, empat diantaranya berkewarganegaraan asing (Turki), sedangkan tiga orang lagi adalah warga lokal. ANTARA/Basri Marzuki





Polisi menggelandang salah seorang dari tujuh terduga anggota Islam State Iraq and Syiria (ISIS) di Kantor Polda Sulawesi Tengah di Palu, Sabtu 13 September 2014. ANTARA/Basri Marzuki





Polisi menggelandang salah seorang dari tujuh terduga anggota Islam State Iraq and Syiria (ISIS) di Kantor Polda Sulawesi Tengah di Palu, Sabtu 13 September 2014. ANTARA/Basri Marzuki





Polisi menggelandang salah seorang dari tujuh terduga anggota Islam State Iraq and Syiria (ISIS) di Kantor Polda Sulawesi Tengah di Palu, Sabtu 13 September 2014. ANTARA/Basri Marzuki


----------



## Nike

Densus 88 menggiring warga negara asing asal Turki terduga Teroris yang terlibat Jaringan Islamic State o Iraq and Syiriah (ISIS) di Bandara Soekarno Hatta, Tangerang, Banten, 14 September. Keempat terduga teroris tersebut ditangkap oleh Densus 88 di Parigi Moutong, Sulawesi Tengah.TEMPO/Marifka Wahyu Hidayat.






Densus 88 menggiring warga negara asing asal Turki terduga Teroris yang terlibat Jaringan Islamic State o Iraq and Syiriah (ISIS) di Bandara Soekarno Hatta, Tangerang, Banten, 14 September. Keempat terduga terorisdiamankan ke Markas Korps Brimob Kelapa Dua, Depok. TEMPO/Marifka Wahyu Hidayat.






Densus 88 menggiring empat warga negara asing asal Turki terduga Teroris yang terlibat Jaringan Islamic State o Iraq and Syiriah (ISIS) di Bandara Soekarno Hatta, Tangerang, Banten, 14 September. Keempat terduga teroris tersebut bernama A Basyit, A Bozoghlan, A Baryam,dan A Zubaidan. TEMPO/Marifka Wahyu Hidayat.





Densus 88 menjemput terduga teroris warga negara asing asal Turki yang terlibat Jaringan Islamic State o Iraq and Syiriah (ISIS) di Bandara Soekarno Hatta, Tangerang, Banten, 14 September. TEMPO/Marifka Wahyu Hidayat.





Densus 88 berjaga didepan bus saat menjeput warga negara asing asal Turki terduga Teroris yang terlibat Jaringan Islamic State o Iraq and Syiriah (ISIS) di Bandara Soekarno Hatta, Tangerang, Banten, 14 September (14/9). TEMPO/Marifka Wahyu Hidayat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos




----------



## Nike

Indonesia PINDAD confirm cooperation with Cockeril to made turret tanks

*Pindad Gandeng Belgia Produksi Meriam Besar*
Today 11:08
BANDUNG, KOMPAS.com - PT Pindad (Persero) mengambil langkah strategis jangka panjang untuk pengembangan sistem persenjataan kendaraan tempur dan tanknya. Senin (15/9/2014) Pindad resmi menggandeng perusahaan asal Belgia, Cockerill Maintenance & Ingenierie SA Defense (CMI), untuk pengembangan sistem meriam atau turret. Untuk tahap awal, produsen amunisi senapan dan kendaraan tempur asal Bandung itu akan memproduksi turret kaliber 90 mm dan 105 mm untuk dipasang di kendaraan tempur produksi Pindad.

Penandatangan nota kesepahaman antara kedua perusahaan diresmian di hanggar produksi panser Anoa milik Pindad, di Kiara Condong, Bandung. Direktur Utama Pindad Sudirman Said mengungkapkan, kesepakatan ini membawa dampak positif bagi pengembangan Pindad sebagai perakit sistem persenjataan. Selain itu, kerjasama sekaligus bertujuan meningkatkan kemampuan teknologi perusahaan dan membawa Pindad masuk dalam global supply chain industri pertahanan bersama CMI. 

Pindad dan CMI akan membentuk komite untuk menyusun proses alih teknologi dan pelatihan teknis untuk mendukung tujuan memproduksi turret kaliber besar. "Pindad juga memperoleh kesempatan untuk mengirimkan beberapa putra-putri terbaik kita untuk belajar masalah sistem persenjataan di CMI," kata Sudirman.

Kesempatan ini sangat sesuai dengan tujuan manajemen untuk membangun kapasitas perusahaan agar bisa maksimal dalam menjalankan amanah UU Nomor 16/2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan.

Sementara itu, Executive Vice President CMI James Caudle menyatakan, CMI sebenarnya sudah lama hadir dan dikenal oleh Tentara Nasional Indonesia sebagai pengguna sistem persenjataan, meski hanya berupa nama. "Brand 'Cockerill' sudah akrab dikenal dan telah lama melengkapi sistem persenjataan TNI Angkatan Darat," katanya. "Ini akan menguntungkan bukan saja kami tetapi juga Pindad dan Indonesia".

CMI percaya kerjasama ini akan meningkatkan potensi besar industri pertahanan lokal dan mendukung sistem pertahanan nasional Indonesia lewat pembangunan kapasitas sumber daya manusia dan transfer of technology. "Kami senang bisa meneken kerjasama dengan Pindad sebagai langkah awal jangka panjang dalam bidang perakitan dan teknologi sistem persenjataan," ujar Caudle.

Setelah meneken nota kesepahaman, Pindad dan CMI akan duduk bersama merampungkan detail kerjasama yang memuat secara rinci kesepakatan dan komitmen yang telah dijalin dalam bentuk skema kerjasama yang memuat hak dan kewajiban kedua belah pihak. Kerjasama dengan CMI ini adalah kali kedua Pindad meneken kerjasama dengan industri pertahanan dunia. Bulan lalu, Pindad meneken kerjasama dengan Rheinmetall Denel Munition (RDM) untuk pengembangan amunisi kaliber besar.

Pindad memang sedang tencar mendorong tenaga ahlinya membangun sendiri kekuatan alat utama sistem persenjataan di dalam negeri. Untuk kendaraan tempur misalnya, sudah lahir kendaraan lapis baja Anoa dan kendaraan taktis Komodo.

Pindad juga sudah mengantongi kepercayaan TNI Angkatan Darat untuk melakukan retrofit tank AMX 13. Di tangan para insinyur Pindad, tank tua ini telah mengalami perubahan total mesin, sistem transmisi, elektronik hingga sistem senjata lewat pemasangan meriam kaliber 105 mm. 

http://bisniskeuangan.kompas.com/rea...campaign=Kknwp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

madokafc said:


> Indonesia PINDAD confirm cooperation with Cockeril to made turret tanks
> 
> *Pindad Gandeng Belgia Produksi Meriam Besar*
> Today 11:08
> BANDUNG, KOMPAS.com - PT Pindad (Persero) mengambil langkah strategis jangka panjang untuk pengembangan sistem persenjataan kendaraan tempur dan tanknya. Senin (15/9/2014) Pindad resmi menggandeng perusahaan asal Belgia, Cockerill Maintenance & Ingenierie SA Defense (CMI), untuk pengembangan sistem meriam atau turret. Untuk tahap awal, produsen amunisi senapan dan kendaraan tempur asal Bandung itu akan memproduksi turret kaliber 90 mm dan 105 mm untuk dipasang di kendaraan tempur produksi Pindad.
> 
> Penandatangan nota kesepahaman antara kedua perusahaan diresmian di hanggar produksi panser Anoa milik Pindad, di Kiara Condong, Bandung. Direktur Utama Pindad Sudirman Said mengungkapkan, kesepakatan ini membawa dampak positif bagi pengembangan Pindad sebagai perakit sistem persenjataan. Selain itu, kerjasama sekaligus bertujuan meningkatkan kemampuan teknologi perusahaan dan membawa Pindad masuk dalam global supply chain industri pertahanan bersama CMI.
> 
> Pindad dan CMI akan membentuk komite untuk menyusun proses alih teknologi dan pelatihan teknis untuk mendukung tujuan memproduksi turret kaliber besar. "Pindad juga memperoleh kesempatan untuk mengirimkan beberapa putra-putri terbaik kita untuk belajar masalah sistem persenjataan di CMI," kata Sudirman.
> 
> Kesempatan ini sangat sesuai dengan tujuan manajemen untuk membangun kapasitas perusahaan agar bisa maksimal dalam menjalankan amanah UU Nomor 16/2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan.
> 
> Sementara itu, Executive Vice President CMI James Caudle menyatakan, CMI sebenarnya sudah lama hadir dan dikenal oleh Tentara Nasional Indonesia sebagai pengguna sistem persenjataan, meski hanya berupa nama. "Brand 'Cockerill' sudah akrab dikenal dan telah lama melengkapi sistem persenjataan TNI Angkatan Darat," katanya. "Ini akan menguntungkan bukan saja kami tetapi juga Pindad dan Indonesia".
> 
> CMI percaya kerjasama ini akan meningkatkan potensi besar industri pertahanan lokal dan mendukung sistem pertahanan nasional Indonesia lewat pembangunan kapasitas sumber daya manusia dan transfer of technology. "Kami senang bisa meneken kerjasama dengan Pindad sebagai langkah awal jangka panjang dalam bidang perakitan dan teknologi sistem persenjataan," ujar Caudle.
> 
> Setelah meneken nota kesepahaman, Pindad dan CMI akan duduk bersama merampungkan detail kerjasama yang memuat secara rinci kesepakatan dan komitmen yang telah dijalin dalam bentuk skema kerjasama yang memuat hak dan kewajiban kedua belah pihak. Kerjasama dengan CMI ini adalah kali kedua Pindad meneken kerjasama dengan industri pertahanan dunia. Bulan lalu, Pindad meneken kerjasama dengan Rheinmetall Denel Munition (RDM) untuk pengembangan amunisi kaliber besar.
> 
> Pindad memang sedang tencar mendorong tenaga ahlinya membangun sendiri kekuatan alat utama sistem persenjataan di dalam negeri. Untuk kendaraan tempur misalnya, sudah lahir kendaraan lapis baja Anoa dan kendaraan taktis Komodo.
> 
> Pindad juga sudah mengantongi kepercayaan TNI Angkatan Darat untuk melakukan retrofit tank AMX 13. Di tangan para insinyur Pindad, tank tua ini telah mengalami perubahan total mesin, sistem transmisi, elektronik hingga sistem senjata lewat pemasangan meriam kaliber 105 mm.
> 
> http://bisniskeuangan.kompas.com/rea...campaign=Kknwp
> 
> View attachment 50371
> 
> 
> View attachment 50372



Mbak diingrisin dong. Masa harus aku melulu sih... Kacian aye dong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Mbak diingrisin dong. Masa harus aku melulu sih... Kacian aye dong.



eh lali je .............

BANDUNG, KOMPAS.com - PT Pindad (Persero) to take measures for the long-term strategic development of combat vehicles and weapons systems his tank. Monday (15/09/2014) PINDAD official Belgian holding company, Cockerill Maintenance & Ingenierie SA Defense (CMI), for the development of cannon or turret system. For the first phase, a rifle and ammunition manufacturers from Bandung combat vehicles it will produce the turret caliber 90 mm and 105 mm to be installed in combat vehicles PINDAD production. 

Signing of a memorandum of understanding between the two companies diresmian in a hangar belonging PINDAD Anoa armored production, in Kiara Lean, Bandung. Director PINDAD Sudirman Said said the agreement brings positive impact to the development of weapons systems PINDAD as an assembler. In addition, once cooperation aimed at improving the ability of technology companies and bring PINDAD included in the global defense industry supply chain with CMI. 

PINDAD and CMI will form a committee to arrange the transfer of technology and technical training to support the goal of producing a large caliber turret. "PINDAD also have the opportunity to send some of our best sons and daughters to study problems in the CMI weapons systems," said Sudirman. 

This opportunity is in accordance with the management objectives to build up the capacity of the company in order to carry out the mandate in the Act No. 16/2012 of the Defense Industry. 

Meanwhile, Executive Vice President James Caudle stated CMI, CMI has actually been long present and known by the Indonesian Army as a weapons system users, although only a name. 'Brand' Cockerill 'already known and have long been familiar weapons systems complement the Army, "he said. "This will benefit not only us but also PINDAD and Indonesia". 

CMI believes this partnership will increase the potential for local defense industries and support the Indonesian national defense system through capacity building of human resources and transfer of technology. "We are delighted to be signing a cooperation with PINDAD as a first step in a long-term field assembly and technology weapons systems," said Caudle. 

After signing a memorandum of understanding, PINDAD and CMI will sit together finalize the details of cooperation, which contains a detailed agreements and commitments that have been woven in the form of co-operation scheme that includes the rights and obligations of both parties. CMI cooperation with this is the second time PINDAD signed defense industry cooperation with the world. Last month, PINDAD signed with Rheinmetall Denel Munition cooperation (RDM) for the development of large-caliber ammunition. 

PINDAD is being tencar encourage experts to build their own power force main weaponry system in the country. To combat vehicles, for example, already born Anoa armored vehicles and tactical vehicles Komodo. 

PINDAD also has won the confidence of the Army to retrofit tanks AMX 13. In the hands of the engineers PINDAD, old tanks has undergone a total change of engine, transmission systems, to electronic weapon system through the installation of 105 mm caliber cannon. 

done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Good News.....I like it .............


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> cf768c9e78033465d34818b87dccf31b.jpg


Good news! btw is it technically possible to fit the 105mm cannon to our PT.76 tank turret? or it must be completely changed with new turret?


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Super Tucano arrive in Tenerife, Spain, 14/09/2014
Credit photo: : Javier de la Cruz @airplane picture

credit posting gombaljaya@timawa

Indonesia To Build New Air Search Radar Base





Kasau Marsekal TNI I. B. Putu Dunia bersama staf menandatangani prasasti pembangunan Pura sebagai tempat ibadah umat Hindu di Tambora, Jumat (12/9). Peresmian Pura dilakukan sebelum Kasau bertolak ke Kahale, lokasi pembangunan markas Satrad TNI AU.





Headquarters of the Armed Forces of Indonesia plans to establish a special unit that operates the radar on the island of Sumba in East Nusa Tenggara Province Radar 2015 is part of the national air defense system, is placed at the border with the task of detecting aircraft that crossed from and out of the country. 

During this Unit Radar (satrad) military operations are under Kohanudnas. Kohanudnas a Major Command of the military in charge of organizing the defense and security efforts on the national airspace independently or in cooperation with other Main Command Operations, in order to realize the sovereignty and integrity as well as other interests of the Republic of Indonesia. 

Around the area of Sumba, in fact there have been satrad Air Force on the island of Timor is satrad 226 Buraen, Amarasi Subdistrict, Kupang. But along with the high intensity of aircraft flight and to the south (Australia), the Air Force should also build new satrad in Sumba Island, particularly in the area Tambolaka. Satrad is planned to be built in 2015 includes headquarters offices, residential complexes and supporting infrastructure facilities. Satrad is expected to carry out national defense duties in Sumba and surrounding region. 

Air Force Chief of Staff (Rafters) Marshal Ida Bagus Putu World with relevant staff to realize the construction of satrad in Tambolaka, a visit to the Southwest Sumba, Friday (12/9). By using the Fokker Air Force, the group received by Southwest Sumba Regent Markus Dairo Talu with the officials at the airport Tambolaka. Regent Mark will deliver ready to help and do anything for the sake of the country, including the national air defense efforts with development satrad Air Force headquarters. 

Furthermore, the group changed by helicopter to the Kahale, satrad construction site that greeted Vice Regent Southwest Sumba Tanggu Dara Kaha and some legislators. In reviewing the rafters to see the technical details satrad development planning office. At the end of the visit Rafters expressed his appreciation to the Government District which is concerned with the defense of the nation to donate land for the construction of satrad. 

TNI AU Berencana Bangun Satuan Radar Baru di Tambolaka, NTT | Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara

*TNI AU bangun radar pemantau perbatasan di Nunukan *(air force to monitor the border with new radar base)

Senin, 15 September 2014 18:05 WIB | 1.920 Views
Pewarta: M Rusman

the news in Indonesian
TNI AU bangun radar pemantau perbatasan di Nunukan - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

Police sweeping and arrest against ISIS sympathizer in Poso, Central Sulawesi







Densus Geledah Kos Terduga ISISSejumlah anggota Densus 88 menggeledah rumah kos terduga anggota jaringan Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) di Palu, Sulawesi Tengah, Senin (15/9). Penggeledahan itu terkait dengan ditangkapnya 4 warga Turki di Parigi Moutong pada Sabtu (13/9) lalu. (ANTARA FOTO/Basri Marzuki)







Densus Geledah Kos Terduga ISISSejumlah Brimob bersenjata berjaga saat Densus 88 menggeledah rumah kos terduga anggota jaringan Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) di Palu, Sulawesi Tengah, Senin (15/9). Penggeledahan itu terkait dengan ditangkapnya 4 warga Turki di Parigi Moutong pada Sabtu (13/9) lalu. (ANTARA FOTO/Basri Marzuki)







Densus Geledah Kos Terduga ISISSejumlah anggota Densus 88 mengamankan seorang warga saat menggeledah rumah kos terduga anggota jaringan Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) di Palu, Sulawesi Tengah, Senin (15/9). Penggeledahan itu terkait dengan ditangkapnya 4 warga Turki di Parigi Moutong pada Sabtu (13/9) lalu. (ANTARA FOTO/Basri Marzuki)


----------



## Dante

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Good news! btw is it technically possible to fit the 105mm cannon to our PT.76 tank turret? or it must be completely changed with new turret?


Why on PT76?it's an obsolete platform, and I heard the Marine will get BTR4 from Ukraine and if PINDAD successfully reverse enginering that vehicle, then sure you can put the 105 canon on it for MGS vehicle

But you should done with retrofitting older and obsolete vehicle, obsolete weapon do not deter


----------



## Nike

female satpol PP in Surabaya (local Government law enforcement agency)











Super Tucano tail number seven in Tanarife Spain


----------



## Sandria

Dante said:


> Why on PT76?it's an obsolete platform, and I heard the Marine will get BTR4 from Ukraine and if PINDAD successfully reverse enginering that vehicle, then sure you can put the 105 canon on it for MGS vehicle
> 
> But you should done with retrofitting older and obsolete vehicle, obsolete weapon do not deter



Whats the difference between retrofitting PT76 and retrofitting AMX13 technically? Both are obsolete platform.
PT76 should be able to be retrofitted as AMX13 (?)

I prefer 30mm than 105mm.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Dante said:


> Why on PT76?it's an obsolete platform, and I heard the Marine will get BTR4 from Ukraine and if PINDAD successfully reverse enginering that vehicle, then sure you can put the 105 canon on it for MGS vehicle


The deal with Urkaine is over, TNI will not proceed because of internal situation in that country.
Why on PT 76? because the Marine's Cavalry Regiment still need the tank. Especially with the plan to form a 3rd Marine Corps (Pasmar 3), it means we need to form a 3rd Cavalry Regiment (Menkav 3) and one Battalion on each Regiment will be amphibious Tank Batt. So far there is no plan to procure additional BMP 3F so we definitely need those PT 76 to fill the gap until there is a replacement for it.


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> The deal with Urkaine is over, TNI will not proceed because of internal situation in that country.
> Why on PT 76? because the Marine's Cavalry Regiment still need the tank. Especially with the plan to form a 3rd Marine Corps (Pasmar 3), it means we need to form a 3rd Cavalry Regiment (Menkav 3) and one Battalion on each Regiment will be amphibious Tank Batt. So far there is no plan to procure additional BMP 3F so we definitely need those PT 76 to fill the gap until there is a replacement for it.



errr the deal with the Ukraine is going to be continued after taking several consideration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dante

Well for AMX 13, I kind of understand the reason why the army retrofitting some of it (not all) as a stopgap, but I'm sure they understand too that AMX is obsolete platform

I'm pretty sure they go for modified marder and soon to be PINDAD medium tank rather than keeping the AMX

And beside getting Marder is equal or even cheaper than retrofitting the AMX



Sandria said:


> Whats the difference between retrofitting PT76 and retrofitting AMX13 technically? Both are obsolete platform.
> PT76 should be able to be retrofitted as AMX13 (?)
> 
> I prefer 30mm than 105mm.



Ooo I'm sure the marine cavs need spearhead armor vehicle, but I won't suggest retrofitting PT76 and putting a new 105 gun on it

If they really need fighting vehicle for spearhead, it can be done by PT76 with current configs and BMP3

And it would be best, in my opinion, if investment related to new gun is for new or newer platform such as Marder, PINDAD medium tank and future PINDAD 8x8 fighting vehicle based on BTR4



Jakartans@PkDef said:


> The deal with Urkaine is over, TNI will not proceed because of internal situation in that country.
> Why on PT 76? because the Marine's Cavalry Regiment still need the tank. Especially with the plan to form a 3rd Marine Corps (Pasmar 3), it means we need to form a 3rd Cavalry Regiment (Menkav 3) and one Battalion on each Regiment will be amphibious Tank Batt. So far there is no plan to procure additional BMP 3F so we definitely need those PT 76 to fill the gap until there is a replacement for it.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> errr the deal with the Ukraine is going to be continued after taking several consideration


Good to hear that, so what is the deal? more BTR-80 or BTR-4?


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Good to hear that, so what is the deal? more BTR-80 or BTR-4?



five units BTR-4 xixixi


*Garuda Shield exercises 2014*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Pindad, CMI develop weapons systems *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Tue, September 16 2014, 6:47 AM

State-owned land-systems and weapons maker PT Pindad inked a strategic partnership on Monday to develop weapons systems for armored vehicles and tanks with Cockeril Maintenance & Ingenierie SA Defense (CMI) from Belgium.

Pindad president director Sudirman Said said he expected his company would become a supplier of weapon turrets, ranging from 25 millimeter (mm) to 105 mm calibers, for CMI’s international markets.

“In this industry, there is no producer that makes all of its products. Everyone will seek the best,” said Sudirman.

“CMI is the best in weapons systems and it trusts Pindad in the production of armored vehicles.”

Sudirman was speaking on the sidelines of a ceremony for the signing of a memorandum of understanding in Bandung, West Java, during which CMI was represented by executive vice president James Claude.

Claude said this partnership was the first for his company, saying that Pindad had the needed technical ability to produce the turrets.

“It is a beautiful marriage. We do turrets. We do not do vehicles, while PT Pindad does vehicles today, but not turrets. It’s perfect,” he said.

Claude also said that CMI would help Pindad in selling the products in the world market. “Because we have the global network,” he said.

Both Sudirman and Claude expect the partnership could become a permanent venture in the future. They also set a target of one year for the initial partnership to come up with a jointly produced weapons system. 

Pindad, CMI develop weapons systems | The Jakarta Post

PT Pindad and CMI enter weapons systems collaboration - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Cutting Steel ceremony of Second SIGMA PKR Warships















Source: http://www.antaranews.com/foto/72516...oyek-kapal-pkr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Acceptance Ceremony for the third KCR 60 Ship






KRI HALASAN 630


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Naval Aviation accept the third CN-235 MPA Aircraft from PT DI*
Today 20:09





TRIBUNNEWS.COM, SURABAYA - PT Indonesian Aerospace Aircraft officially handed over CN-235 220 Maritime Patrol directly to the Ministry of Defence handed over to the Navy Flight Center, Wednesday (09/17/2014). 

Handover is implemented at Apron Base Opps Lanudal Juanda was attended by the Minister for Defence, Prof Yusgiantoro. 

CN 235 220 MPA numbered. P-862 is a Maritime patrol aircraft types were submitted to three PTDI. 

Previous two similar aircraft that are numbered P-860 and P-861 have been delivered in the year 20131. 

"This is a good move for domestic defense industry.'s Also evidence of the domestic defense industry has to compete," said Yusgiantoro. 

This aircraft will support the needs of the Navy as the flight. 

Air and maritime patrol reconnaissance and surveillance capabilities. 

This aircraft will be an arm, eyes and ears for the melaksaanakan warships. 

Keamannan combat operations and marine operations. 

The plane made in this country have a common characteristic length of 21.40 meters, wingspan 25.81 meters, 8.18 meters high, and has two propulsion engines General Electric CT79 C Turboprop 1395KW (1850bhp). 

Kecepataan maximum. Owned 509 miles per hour and a distance range 796 km (496 mi). 

Procurement of these aircraft are part of a plan to meet the needs of at least Assensial Force weapon system of the Navy until 2024 the Navy Flight Center plan will receive up to 12 pieces of similar aircraft. 

Addition of defense equipment in them for training aircraft, helicopters AKS, Akpa helicopter. Total estimated there will be the addition of up to 50 aircraft and helicopters.

PT DI Serahkan CN 235 ke Puspenerbal - Tribunnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Navy CN-235, right now the Navy had ordering two more of the aircraft from PT DI with the total number of acquisition will reaching about 12 aircraft

Indonesian Leopard using tri-tone camo pattern
credit to floodinjakarta and supermarine


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

source JKGR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

KRI Halasan 630

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Google Translate (with some lazy editing in my side...  )

Beritanya sedikit membingungkan, itu 1.5 T buat bikin 3 kapal selam, atau utk buat infrastruktur plus satu kapal selam ? Wartawannya buru-buru aja nih nulisnya......

Rabu, 17 September 2014 21:27 WIB | 3.075 Views

* PT PAL has been officially appointed to produce submarine*







Surabaya (ANTARA News) - The Ministry of Defence has appointed PT PAL Indonesia to produce one unit of submarines to strengthen the security of Indonesia, especially in keeping the groove and the sovereignty of this country.

"The effort is in line with PT PAL Indonesia designation as the lead integrator of defense equipment in warship development," said Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro, in fast handover ship missile Halasan KRI-630 event, at the PT PAL Indonesia dock, on Wednesday.

To realize the submarine, he said, PT PAL Indonesia will get a stream of state capital investment of Rp1.5 trillion to build three submarines, it means 500 billion per unit.

"As many as two units of submarines will be built at Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME), South Korea. Then, one unit is built in PT PAL Indonesia," he said.

In recent development, he explained, the project has received the support of the Commission and Commission VI of the House.

The amount of the funds is for infrastructure development in 2015 and 2016. In addition, it is also for the cost of sending naval experts to South Korea to learn from DSME.

"It is the reason the Ministry of Defence formed DSME contract with South Korea on the construction of a submarine," he said.

In the future, he added, when PT PAL Indonesia could build third, the fourth, fifth, and others, the submarines can be manufactured in the country.

"We believe that Indonesia can make it happen," he said.

Meanwhile, Director of Design and Technology PT PAL Indonesia, Saiful Anwar, also said that the infrastructure development which is now very urgent is the warship repairement shop .

Beside that, there are some other needs such as buildings construction, docks, and equipment expenditures.

"Especially, in terms of the infrastructure design, it has been ready, and some of the equipment has also been purchased. However, new down payment and the rest should wait," he said.

Originally, the government plans to start building a submarine this year but the new estimate expected the realization to accomplished in 2015.

"Special project in Indonesian submarine development or third submarine U 209 is expected to begin in 2017," he said. Navy already very familiar with the original U 209 made in Germany; KRI Cakra and KRI-401-402 is a U Nanggala 209 1200.

He added that, it was in line with the completion of the construction of the first submarine and second in Korea. The third ship built in Indonesia will be in the same model with the two other vessels. "From a physical side, it is similar. However, in term of electronics and armaments there will be some different, as there will be updates," he said.

Editor: Ade Marboen

PT PAL Indonesia ditunjuk produksi kapal selam - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

the main problems lies in the delay of government and parliament to giving the extra funds to financing infrastructure development of PT PAL. Sigh


----------



## katarabhumi

Indos said:


> Google Translate (with some lazy editing in my side...  )
> 
> Beritanya sedikit membingungkan, itu 1.5 T buat bikin 3 kapal selam, atau utk buat infrastruktur plus satu kapal selam ? Wartawannya buru-buru aja nih nulisnya......
> 
> PT PAL Indonesia ditunjuk produksi kapal selam - ANTARA News



Kata wartawan detik, uang 1,5 T cmn buat infrastruktur doank. Aslinya PAL minta/butuh Rp 2.5 T tapi dikasinya 1.5 T saja. Wallahualam.

Dahlan-DPR Rapat 20 Menit, BUMN Ini Dapat Rp 1,5 T Untuk Bikin Kapal Selam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sandria

katarabhumi said:


> Kata wartawan detik, uang 1,5 T cmn buat infrastruktur doank. Aslinya PAL minta/butuh Rp 2.5 T tapi dikasinya 1.5 T saja. Wallahualam.



What the difference between dry dock for submarine and dry dock for ship? Why PT PAL need new dedicated dry dock?


----------



## Nike

dry dock and production line for subs is quite unique and different, since Submarine is a pressurized vessels. PT PAL need more dry dock because the repeat order they've got till now made their capacity is at full conditions. Need more capable shipyard to doing the warship production in Indonesia.



Sandria said:


> What the difference between dry dock for submarine and dry dock for ship? Why PT PAL need new dedicated dry dock?


----------



## Viet

Indos said:


> Google Translate (with some lazy editing in my side...  )
> 
> Beritanya sedikit membingungkan, itu 1.5 T buat bikin 3 kapal selam, atau utk buat infrastruktur plus satu kapal selam ? Wartawannya buru-buru aja nih nulisnya......
> 
> Rabu, 17 September 2014 21:27 WIB | 3.075 Views
> 
> * PT PAL has been officially appointed to produce submarine*
> 
> 
> View attachment 56419
> 
> 
> Surabaya (ANTARA News) - The Ministry of Defence has appointed PT PAL Indonesia to produce one unit of submarines to strengthen the security of Indonesia, especially in keeping the groove and the sovereignty of this country.
> 
> "The effort is in line with PT PAL Indonesia designation as the lead integrator of defense equipment in warship development," said Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro, in fast handover ship missile Halasan KRI-630 event, at the PT PAL Indonesia dock, on Wednesday.
> 
> To realize the submarine, he said, PT PAL Indonesia will get a stream of state capital investment of Rp1.5 trillion to build three submarines, it means 500 billion per unit.
> 
> "As many as two units of submarines will be built at Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME), South Korea. Then, one unit is built in PT PAL Indonesia," he said.
> 
> In recent development, he explained, the project has received the support of the Commission and Commission VI of the House.
> 
> The amount of the funds is for infrastructure development in 2015 and 2016. In addition, it is also for the cost of sending naval experts to South Korea to learn from DSME.
> 
> "It is the reason the Ministry of Defence formed DSME contract with South Korea on the construction of a submarine," he said.
> 
> In the future, he added, when PT PAL Indonesia could build third, the fourth, fifth, and others, the submarines can be manufactured in the country.
> 
> "We believe that Indonesia can make it happen," he said.
> 
> Meanwhile, Director of Design and Technology PT PAL Indonesia, Saiful Anwar, also said that the infrastructure development which is now very urgent is the warship repairement shop .
> 
> Beside that, there are some other needs such as buildings construction, docks, and equipment expenditures.
> 
> "Especially, in terms of the infrastructure design, it has been ready, and some of the equipment has also been purchased. However, new down payment and the rest should wait," he said.
> 
> Originally, the government plans to start building a submarine this year but the new estimate expected the realization to accomplished in 2015.
> 
> "Special project in Indonesian submarine development or third submarine U 209 is expected to begin in 2017," he said. Navy already very familiar with the original U 209 made in Germany; KRI Cakra and KRI-401-402 is a U Nanggala 209 1200.
> 
> He added that, it was in line with the completion of the construction of the first submarine and second in Korea. The third ship built in Indonesia will be in the same model with the two other vessels. "From a physical side, it is similar. However, in term of electronics and armaments there will be some different, as there will be updates," he said.
> 
> Editor: Ade Marboen
> 
> PT PAL Indonesia ditunjuk produksi kapal selam - ANTARA News


what is the armament of your sub?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Sandria said:


> What the difference between dry dock for submarine and dry dock for ship? Why PT PAL need new dedicated dry dock?



You may have a stove... but to make bakery you need oven, and to make soup you need a pot. 



Viet said:


> what is the armament of your sub?



It's a joint project with SK.. We ordered 3 subs from SK with a deal on TOT...

Basically we build this > Chang Bogo-class submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The armament will be the same. The only changes/improvement in our version is in navigation and sonar system. Quote from the wiki page :

DSME signed a contract with Indonesia on for the supply of three Improved Chang Bogo class submarines. These submarines will be equipped with Atlas Electronic CSU 90 hull-mounted passive and active search-and-attack sonar and flank sonar arrays, Indra's Pegaso RESM system and Aries low-probability of intercept radar, L-3's MAPPS integrated platform management systems and Sagem's Sigma 40XP inertial navigation systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

torpedoes and harpoon


----------



## Nike

credit to ARC web
Pics of new Indonesian made CN-235 MPA version, wish they will be armed with exocet or some Hellfire missile


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Protecting the vast waters of Indonesia *
Kresno Buntoro, Lecturer at Indonesia Defense University, Jakarta | Review and Outlook | Thu, September 18 2014, 2:56 PM






The new government has to design a national system of sea-lanes that links domestic and international routes

From 2012 to mid-2014, reports showed piracy and robbery at sea in Southeast Asia were fluctuating, which is alarming. 

Data from the International Maritime Bureau (IMB) and the Regional Cooperation Agreement on Combating Piracy and Armed Robbery against Ships in Asia (ReCAAP) indicated that these incidents took place mostly in Indonesian waters and the Strait of Malacca and Singapore. 

Securing the sea-lanes of communication will be paramount in terms of world economic activity. Littoral states around these straits have taken additional action to improve security, but questions remain as to who is supposed to secure these straits apart from Indonesia, Malaysia and Singapore, or in other straits used for international seaborne trade. There are also questions regarding the real motives behind these incidents and what initiatives have been launched to tackle the crimes. 

Every year many ships pass through Indonesian waters carrying cargo ranging from crude oil to finished products from all over the world. 

Indonesian waters contain critical sea-lanes of communication for seaborne trade, naval movement and other maritime interests. 

Indonesian waters have at least six choke points, comprising the Strait of Malacca, the Singapore Strait, the Sunda Strait, the Lombok Strait, the Ombai Strait and the Wetar Strait; all used for international navigation. 

While Indonesia has strategic interests in commerce, peace, stability and security in the region, it must also address potentially negative effects associated with international navigation, such as marine pollution, the degradation of marine resources and maritime criminal activities. 

Indonesian waters have become the focus of strategic attention by user states due to a number of factors, including economic, military and oil or energy concerns. These factors are interrelated and exert distinct dynamic impacts and outcomes for all concerned states. On the other hand, Indonesia has to take the necessary steps to tackle the negative effects of seaborne trade within its waters.

Indonesia has many obligations pertaining to navigation, such as providing sea-lanes for ships passing through their waters and guaranteeing security and safety. Indonesia needs to ensure that these sea-lanes are navigable, safe, secure and do not endanger the marine environment. 

To ensure navigation safety, protection and the preservation of the marine environment, Indonesia needs to establish supporting technology such as satellites. Our navigational system should be sufficient to cover the entire area of sea-lane communications and should be accessible to ships. 

Substantial financial resources are required for the acquisition and maintenance of such equipment considering the considerable spatial extent of its waters. 

It is difficult for Indonesia to bear all these financial costs on its own. Under international law, Indonesia does not have the right to impose levies on foreign ships exercising passage rights in Indonesian waters with a view to defraying these substantial costs.

The government has made substantial and sustained efforts to maintain the safety and security of its sea lanes of communication by updating paper and electronic charts, installing navigational aids, broadcasting maritime hazards and weather forecasts and patrolling certain areas. 

In response to suspected criminal incidents, the authorities deploy warships as the incident is broadcast, but by the time the warships arrive, the reported ships have disappeared. Prosecution is thus difficult and criminal activities persist with alarming frequency. 

Further, it must be defined clearly what constitutes robbery, piracy and other criminal activities. Piracy is well defined in international law and some domestic laws of certain countries, but robbery at sea and definitions of petty theft, for example, are vague. In Indonesia’s experience, many incidents reported include indications of motives to secure insurance entitlement. 

With respect to economic and security matters, Indonesia’s needs and interests are similar to other user states or ships — that sea-lanes of communication should be safe and secure and should not potentially damage the environment. 

However, Indonesia’s interest is deeper since it would assume responsibility in the event that a suspected crime occurred in the choke points or straits. Further, considering the proximity of the choke points to Java, the most populous island and the center of the country’s economic, political and government activities, Indonesia’s interest in these choke points can be considered fundamental to its national interests.

Over the last few years the significant increase in the amount of energy (oil, gas, and coal) and goods being transported through the straits or choke points has brought greater pressure on coastal states to invest in sophisticated and expensive navigational equipment to ensure the safety and security of passing ships. 

The dangers of such passages are associated with the high volume of maritime traffic and in particular the transport of dangerous and hazardous cargo. Moreover, the value of the cargo will always attract criminals.

The issue is whether coastal states or archipelagic states like Indonesia have to bear this burden on their own or whether they can share this burden with other user states. 

Japan and the US, for instance, have made some efforts to secure the Malacca and Singapore straits and also other sea-lanes, but user states need to offer additional initiatives and assistance for the mutual need of the straits’ security.

On the basis of equity as well as sound economics, since states derive significant benefits from their use of the straits or choke points, it seems fair that user states, maritime powers or ships that benefit from the use of the Indonesian straits and choke points should share the burden of improving the safety of these straits or choke points. Criminal activities need to be defined clearly, as there are many motives that can be traced to the root causes of the activities. Broadcasting the incident without clearly posting the location of a suspected crime at sea will not help in tackling the issues. Motives of the criminals always vary and it happens by design.

Considering that the new government has pledged to focus more on maritime issues, it should be noted that Indonesia has dedicated its sea-lanes of communication as archipelagic sea-lanes in exchange for UN recognition of the archipelagic concept of Indonesia. The country has therefore allocated three north-south sea-lanes that foreign ships can pass through. 

The ocean “toll road” that president-elect Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has campaigned for, which would connect one port to another within the Indonesian archipelago, should be connected to the three existing international sea lanes. This connectivity will guarantee not only fast, but also the safe and secure flow of goods and services. 

Further, the new government has to design a national system of sea-lanes that links domestic and international routes. 

Under such a system, Indonesia must decide which domestic ports are opened and connected to international routes, because inter-insular trade within the archipelago needs protection from free competition. 

Of course, this new connectivity of commercial routes will also attract criminal activities, which is why Indonesia has to enhance its maritime security system.

Protecting the vast waters of Indonesia | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

hmmm i think my wish partially became true

*Military prepares Hellfire missile foreign sales *

September 18, 2014 
By John Keller 
Editor 

REDSTONE ARSENAL, Ala., 18 Sept. 2014. U.S. Army anti-armor missile experts are ordering more than a thousand U.S.-made Hellfire II tactical missiles for the governments of Iraq, Jordan, *Indonesia*, Saudi Arabia and Qatar.

Officials of the Army Contracting Command at Redstone Arsenal, Ala., announced a $68.7 million contract this week to Hellfire Systems LLC in Orlando, Fla., to produce 1,361 Hellfire II missile models AGM-114R, AGM-114R-3, AGM-114P-4A, TGM M36E7, and ATM-114Q-6.

These missiles will be involved in U.S. foreign military sales to Iraq, Jordan, *Indonesia*, Saudi Arabia and Qatar. The AGM-114R is the latest version of the Hellfire II missile. The others involved in this sale are earlier, less-capable models.

Hellfire System is a venture of the Lockheed Martin Corp. Missiles and Fire Control segment in Orlando, Fla. At one time it involved the Boeing Defense, Space & Security segment in St. Louis, but Boeing has not been involved in Hellfire missile development and production for several years, Lockheed Martin officials say.

The AGM-114R is the latest Hellfire variant, and is equipped with semi–active laser seekers to defeat many kinds of targets. The AGM-114R can be launched from several different kinds of fixed-wing aircraft and helicopters, surface ships, and military ground vehicles.

Hellfires also are the missile of choice for several kinds of unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) such as the MQ-1B Predator, MQ-9 Reaper, and MQ-1C Grey Eagle. Eventually these missiles may arm U.S. military unmanned helicopters.

The AGM-114R Hellfire II Romeo RX missile will use a semi-active laser guidance system and an integrated blast fragmentation sleeve warhead to engage targets that previously needed several Hellfire variants to destroy.

These missiles can seek out their targets autonomously or with designation from remote laser designators. The missile has a three–axis inertial measurement unit to enable it to attack targets from the side and behind.

The AGM-114R can be launched from higher altitudes than previous variants because of its enhanced guidance and navigation capabilities. With its multi–purpose warhead, the missile can destroy hard, soft, and enclosed targets.

Originally developed as an anti-tank missile for the Army's AH-64 Apache attack helicopter, the Hellfire missile has become one of the most versatile munitions in the U.S. arsenal. It can launch from fixed-wing aircraft and helicopters, UAVs, surface vessels, and land-based sites.

The AGM-114R will be guided by homing in on the reflected light of a laser designator. Other versions of the Hellfire are radar-guided fire-and-forget weapons. The Hellfire missile weighs 106 pounds, and has high-explosive variants designed to destroy tanks and other armored vehicles, and blast fragmentation versions designed to destroy trucks, antenna sites, concentrations of enemy troops, and other soft targets.

Development of the AGM-114R Hellfire missile became necessary after the Pentagon cancelled the Joint Common Missile (JCM) project, which was to replace Hellfire, as well as the AGM-65 Maverick air-to-ground missile.

On this contract Hellfire Systems LLC will do the work at the Lockheed Martin Corp. Missiles and Fire Control segment in Orlando, Fla., and should be finished by November 2016.

U.S. Military to sell Hellfire missiles to Iraq, Jordan, Indonesia, Saudi Arabia and Qatar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Indonesian Leopard using tri-tone camo pattern
> credit to floodinjakarta and supermarine
> 10604652_10152340085015222_3728663200561112399_o.jpg


Cool! Semoga gak ditambah tulisan gede2 warna kuning "KOSTRAD" di lambungnya (mengurangi keangkeran)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

After Eurofighter Typhoon come with "Very interesting offer" for Indonesia includes :
- Transfer of technology to Indonesian aerospace PT. DI to assemble, modification and learn about typhoon technology.
- No difference between British version and Export version
- Allow the Indonesian engineer to learn the Eurofighter engines and EASA radar to applicate in KFX/IFX programme.

Now SAAB Gripen entering the competition with latest offer
*Saab offers "100% technology transfer" in bid to secure TNI Gripen deal*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
17 September 2014
Saab is offering "100% technology transfer" in its bid to supply the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Udara - TNI-AU) with its JAS 39 Gripen combat aircraft, a company executive has told _IHS Jane's_ .

The TNI-AU is understood to be considering the Gripen along with other fighter aircraft, including the Boeing F/A-18 Super Hornet and the Sukhoi Su-35, to replace its ageing Northrop F-5E Tiger II fleet before the end of the decade.

The programme will procure 16 aircraft and is projected to be valued at more than USD1 billion.

Speaking to _IHS Jane's_ on 15 September, Kaj Rosander, head of marketing and sales in Saab Asia Pacific, said the company had a "number of discussions" with the TNI-AU and the Indonesian government in which Saab had "shared the capabilities" of the Gripen E, the single-seat derivative of the two-seat JAS 39 Gripen NG.
Saab offers "100% technology transfer" in bid to secure TNI Gripen deal - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*PT DI Kembali Produksi CN-235 Pesanan Kemenhan*
Today 22:10




TNI AU membutuhkan tiga pesawat CN-235MPA untuk membentuk skuadron baru pesawat intai taktis. Spesifikasi pesawat intai TNI AU berbeda dengan milik TNI AL (photos : IAe, Alert5)

SURYA Online, SURABAYA - Penyerahan pesawat udara CN 235 ke Puspenerbal yang berlangsung hari ini di Apron Base Opps Lanudal Juanda, Selasa (17/9/2014), menjadi pelunasan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) dari pesanan Kementerian Pertahanan RI. 





PT DI tuntas menyelesaikan pembuatan dan menyerahkan tiga CN 235 220 Patroli Maritim (Patmar) yang digunakan penunjang kinerja TNI AL





Direktur PT DI Budi Santoso mengatakan, pemesanan pesawat udara oleh Kementerian Pertahanan ini jadi titik awalkontrak kedirgantaraan dalam jumlah besar. Setelah pemenuhan pesanan tahap ini, PT DI kini telah memiliki kotrak untuk menyelesaikan tiga pesawat udara CN 235 lagi oleh Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan).





“Ada pesanan lagi, satu untuk TNI AU dan dua untuk TNI AL, ini dari kontrak baru, cuman yang satu belum efektif berjalan,” ungkap Budi usai acara penyerahan CN 235 ke Puspenerbal.





Secara teknis Budi menyebut pesawat CN 235 secara keseluruhan telah memenuhi kebutuhan dan teknologi yang digunakan juga sudah terbaik. Kalaupun ada pengembangan lagi bisa dilakukan di mission systemnya saja.





“Pesawatnya sudah cukup cangih, wing juga desain baru, cuman untuk pesanan berikutnya yang kini dikerjakan kemungkinan bisa memiliki kemampuan terbang 11-12 jam, sementara mission systemnya disesuaikan dengan permintaan penggunannya,” kata Budi.

(Surya)

Defense Studies

*PT DI Resuming the Production of CN-235 as the Order From Indonesian MoD Going on* 

Today 22:10 

Air Force aircraft requires three CN-235MPA to form a new squadron of tactical reconnaissance aircraft. Air Force reconnaissance aircraft specification different to that of the Navy (photos: IAE, Alert5) 

Surya Online, SURABAYA - The acceptance of CN 235 aircraft to Puspenerbal, which took place today at Apron Base Ops Lanudal Juanda, Tuesday (09/17/2014). 

PT DI complete and submit complete construction of three CN 235 220 Maritime Patrol (Patmar) which is used to support the performance of the Navy 


Director Budi Santoso said, by ordering aircraft the Ministry of Defence will become the starting point for our company into further contracts in much larger numbers. After this phase of order fulfillment, PT DI now have to finish the contract about three more CN-235 aircraft once again they have been ordered by the Ministry of Defence (Ministry of Defense). 


"There is another order, one for the Air Force and two for the Navy, this new contract, and one of them doesn't active right now," said Budi after handover of CN 235 MPA to Indonesian Navy Aviation Corps. 


Technically according to Budi, CN 235 is an aircraft which has met the needs and the technology we are using has also been the best. If anything else can be done in the development of systems in any mission. 


"The plane had enough capability, wing design is also new, but for the next order which is now has been done could possibly they will have the ability to fly 11-12 hours, while tailored to the mission systems along with consumer demand," said Budi. 

(Surya) 

Defense Studies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> hmmm i think my wish partially became true
> 
> *Military prepares Hellfire missile foreign sales *
> 
> September 18, 2014
> By John Keller
> Editor
> 
> REDSTONE ARSENAL, Ala., 18 Sept. 2014. U.S. Army anti-armor missile experts are ordering more than a thousand U.S.-made Hellfire II tactical missiles for the governments of Iraq, Jordan, *Indonesia*, Saudi Arabia and Qatar.
> 
> Officials of the Army Contracting Command at Redstone Arsenal, Ala., announced a $68.7 million contract this week to Hellfire Systems LLC in Orlando, Fla., to produce 1,361 Hellfire II missile models AGM-114R, AGM-114R-3, AGM-114P-4A, TGM M36E7, and ATM-114Q-6.
> 
> These missiles will be involved in U.S. foreign military sales to Iraq, Jordan, *Indonesia*, Saudi Arabia and Qatar. The AGM-114R is the latest version of the Hellfire II missile. The others involved in this sale are earlier, less-capable models.
> 
> Hellfire System is a venture of the Lockheed Martin Corp. Missiles and Fire Control segment in Orlando, Fla. At one time it involved the Boeing Defense, Space & Security segment in St. Louis, but Boeing has not been involved in Hellfire missile development and production for several years, Lockheed Martin officials say.
> 
> The AGM-114R is the latest Hellfire variant, and is equipped with semi–active laser seekers to defeat many kinds of targets. The AGM-114R can be launched from several different kinds of fixed-wing aircraft and helicopters, surface ships, and military ground vehicles.
> 
> Hellfires also are the missile of choice for several kinds of unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) such as the MQ-1B Predator, MQ-9 Reaper, and MQ-1C Grey Eagle. Eventually these missiles may arm U.S. military unmanned helicopters.
> 
> The AGM-114R Hellfire II Romeo RX missile will use a semi-active laser guidance system and an integrated blast fragmentation sleeve warhead to engage targets that previously needed several Hellfire variants to destroy.
> 
> These missiles can seek out their targets autonomously or with designation from remote laser designators. The missile has a three–axis inertial measurement unit to enable it to attack targets from the side and behind.
> 
> The AGM-114R can be launched from higher altitudes than previous variants because of its enhanced guidance and navigation capabilities. With its multi–purpose warhead, the missile can destroy hard, soft, and enclosed targets.
> 
> Originally developed as an anti-tank missile for the Army's AH-64 Apache attack helicopter, the Hellfire missile has become one of the most versatile munitions in the U.S. arsenal. It can launch from fixed-wing aircraft and helicopters, UAVs, surface vessels, and land-based sites.
> 
> The AGM-114R will be guided by homing in on the reflected light of a laser designator. Other versions of the Hellfire are radar-guided fire-and-forget weapons. The Hellfire missile weighs 106 pounds, and has high-explosive variants designed to destroy tanks and other armored vehicles, and blast fragmentation versions designed to destroy trucks, antenna sites, concentrations of enemy troops, and other soft targets.
> 
> Development of the AGM-114R Hellfire missile became necessary after the Pentagon cancelled the Joint Common Missile (JCM) project, which was to replace Hellfire, as well as the AGM-65 Maverick air-to-ground missile.
> 
> On this contract Hellfire Systems LLC will do the work at the Lockheed Martin Corp. Missiles and Fire Control segment in Orlando, Fla., and should be finished by November 2016.
> 
> U.S. Military to sell Hellfire missiles to Iraq, Jordan, Indonesia, Saudi Arabia and Qatar





Wow! Congratulations!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Viet said:


> what is the armament of your sub?



Vietnam should start to think about doing a similar deal with South Korea including license production and TOT.


----------



## Nike

*Rheinmetall Denel Munition and PT Pindad of Indonesia Sign Teaming Agreement at AAD 2014*

18 September 2014

Pretoria, September 19th, 2014 - South African-based Rheinmetall Denel Munition (RDM) and state-owned Indonesian PT Pindad today strengthened their partnership with the signing of a teaming agreement at the African Aerospace and Defence Show (AAD 2014). 

This follows the signing earlier this year of a non-disclosure agreement and Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) between the two parties.

Mr Norbert Schulze, CEO of Rheinmetall Denel Munition, says the teaming agreement will enable further co-operation between the two companies and encompasses several product groups as well as training requirements. The two companies will in the months to come establish working groups to find ways to develop and manufacture products for users in the region.

“’This is also the first step in Rheinmetall’s strategy to create a manufacturing hub for South East Asia in Indonesia,” Schulze said at the signing ceremony.

Mr Sudirman Said, CEO of PT Pindad says the new agreement builds on existing shared synergies – both companies are national strategic manufacturers of large calibre ammunition in their respective countries. They also possess key technologies and products that can be delivered to the Indonesian defence force and surrounding countries.

“We are looking forward to entering into a long-term relationship which will be of benefit to both companies and to our respective countries,” he added.

source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> After Eurofighter Typhoon come with "Very interesting offer" for Indonesia includes :
> - Transfer of technology to Indonesian aerospace PT. DI to assemble, modification and learn about typhoon technology.
> - No difference between British version and Export version
> - Allow the Indonesian engineer to learn the Eurofighter engines and EASA radar to applicate in KFX/IFX programme.



Eurofighter Engine, AESA, Typhoon technology, including canard system are very interesting offer.


----------



## Nike

ready to be shipped to our armed forces






sumber PT PINDAD.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian made new Oiler Vessel KRI Tarakan






credit to satriabegeng@kaskus


----------



## Carlosa

madokafc said:


> credit to ARC web
> Pics of new Indonesian made CN-235 MPA version, wish they will be armed with exocet or some Hellfire missile
> 
> View attachment 59522
> 
> View attachment 59533
> 
> 
> View attachment 59534



How much is Indonesia paying for the CN-235 MPA version? How does it compare with the C-295 MPA / ASW version?


----------



## Nike

Carlosa said:


> How much is Indonesia paying for the CN-235 MPA version? How does it compare with the C-295 MPA / ASW version?



C-295 MPA/ASW version is not yet to be certificated so there is no sample in the market right now.....that's as far as i know

CN-235 220 MPA/ASW prices is varying, depend on how many console suit system you want to install in them and how much sensors and what kind type of sensors you put into them. Indonesia version cost around 35 to more 40 million US dollar per plane. At least we can install exocet missile carrying plane suit system if you want to put them into anti-shipping roles and Mk 46 torpies and Mad tails boom with capabilities to dropping sonobuouys if you want to put them into ASW roles.


----------



## Nike

Preparation for Indonesian Armed Forces anniversary day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia cuts steel on second SIGMA frigate*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
18 September 2014
Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL held a steel-cutting ceremony for the Indonesian Navy's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Laut's/TNI-AL's) second SIGMA 10514 Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) guided-missile frigate in Surabaya, Indonesia, on 17 September.




Computer-generated imagery of Indonesia's SIGMA 10514 Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) guided-missile frigate. (DSNS)
The vessel is being built jointly with Dutch shipbuilder Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS) under a contract signed in 2013 by the Indonesian Ministry of Defence. The contract follows a prior tender, signed in June 2012, to construct the first ship.

Both frigates are being assembled from six major block modules in an arrangement aimed at transferring naval shipbuilding expertise from DSNS to PT PAL. In the first vessel, four modules were built by PT PAL and two supplied by DSNS.

Indonesia cuts steel on second SIGMA frigate - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

madokafc said:


> C-295 MPA/ASW version is not yet to be certificated so there is no sample in the market right now.....that's as far as i know
> 
> CN-235 220 MPA/ASW prices is varying, depend on how many console suit system you want to install in them and how much sensors and what kind type of sensors you put into them. Indonesia version cost around 35 to more 40 million US dollar per plane. At least we can install exocet missile carrying plane suit system if you want to put them into anti-shipping roles and Mk 46 torpies and Mad tails boom with capabilities to dropping sonobuouys if you want to put them into ASW roles.
> 
> View attachment 65553



That's quite an ok price for a plane like that. I was researching a bit last night and I've found out that Vietnam is also negotiating for that plane, but they want it with the FITS – Fully Integrated Tactical System suite from Airbus. By the way, the C-295 MPA / ASW its been in the market for a few years now and several countries have it. The AWACS version is the one that is not certified yet, it will be next year.


----------



## Nike

sorry i got mixed, thanks for correction


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Bushmaster MRAP

credit to tuan hirang@skyscrappercity.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

ah i will reposting @Jakartans@PkDef post in timawa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

madokafc said:


> View attachment 67179
> 
> 
> View attachment 67180
> 
> 
> View attachment 67181
> 
> View attachment 67182



wonder why these leos have no heavy machine gun/.50 cal on its turrets


----------



## Nike

NarThoD said:


> wonder why these leos have no heavy machine gun/.50 cal on its turrets



Because German parliament is quite a bitch when be asking to issued permit license/selling for small arms equipment.


----------



## Nike

credit to tuanhirang@skyscrappercity.com 

Sutuc on the way to Indonesia


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anyone knows the exact numbers of C-130 Hercules variants still operational under 31st and 32nd Air Squadron and how many of them in each squadron?
all i know that the C-130H variants are operated by the 31st Sq. and all the C-130B variants including the Air Tanker are operated under the 32nd Sq. (plus 1 unit of C-130 L-100-30 under the 17th VIP Sq and we once had 1 unit of C-130 MP at 5th Sq. but crashed in north sumatra)


----------



## Gennaro

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> anyone knows the exact numbers of C-130 Hercules variants still operational under 31st and 32nd Air Squadron and how many of them in each squadron?
> all i know that the C-130H variants are operated by the 31st Sq. and all the C-130B variants including the Air Tanker are operated under the 32nd Sq. (plus 1 unit of C-130 L-100-30 under the 17th VIP Sq and we once had 1 unit of C-130 MP at 5th Sq. but crashed in north sumatra)



I don't know for sure either, but once I went on a school program in which I had to stay at Halim for 3 days for usual school program and we were offered a free joy flight on a C-130, before the flight the students get to ask questions and the question I asked was the number of C-130s they currently have, a technician from 31st Squadron said to me "sekitar 18 dek". Until now I'm not sure if it's 18 C-130s in Halim AFB or 18 C-130s in the Indonesian Air Force. I also checked news sources like Antara which said we have 28 C-130. I can't put the link of the news source here because i haven't exceed 29 post but try and find on antaranews website "beberapa fakta C130 hercules TNI AU. This is something I am curious about as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Indonesia, China Agree to Review Maritime Radar Procurement *





SLR-66 Radar (photo : militaryphotos)

Beijing, China (ANTARA News) - The governments of Indonesia and China have jointly agreed to conduct an in-depth assessment of the procurement of the SLR-66 OTH maritime radar to boost the security of sea lanes in the Indonesian archipelago. 

Indonesian Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro informed ANTARA in Beijing on Tuesday that Indonesia and China will reevaluate the financing mechanism for the procurement of the radar.

"In short, Indonesia and China will review everything that is related to the procurement of the maritime spy radar," he noted.
Minister Purnomo revealed that Indonesia will also reassess the necessary technical specifications for ensuring the security of sea lanes in the archipelago and the interoperability of the SLR-66 OTH radar with maritime patrol ships deployed by Indonesia.

"All this time, the sea lanes have been monitored using maritime patrol ships and airplanes of the Indonesian Navy," he stated.
In order to beef up security of Indonesias large maritime territory, particularly in the eastern region, Purnomo asserted that the country needed the spy radar, which was offered by China.

Thus, during the three-day work visit to China, on September 21-23, Minister Purnomo also visited the China Educational Instrument and Equipment Corp (CEIEC) office, the enterprise that offered the spy radar to Indonesia.

On the occasion, the CEIECs Director, Qu Huimin, explained that the SLR-66 OTH spy radar has an active mode operational capability to monitor up to 280 kilometers and passive mode with a monitoring capability of 500 kilometers.

The SLR-66 OTH radar also operates from stationary stations, which must be located in the strategic sea lanes.

Besides the SLR-66 OTH, the CEIEC also manufactures air monitoring equipment (UAV with SAR and PAYLOAD types) and underwater detection radar.
(Antara)

*Rheinmetall Denel Munition and PT Pindad expand ammunition collaboration*
*Helmoed-Römer Heitman, Pretoria* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
Rheinmetall Denel Munition (RDM) and Indonesian company PT Pindad have followed up the memorandum of understanding (MoU) they agreed in August by signing a teaming agreement during the Africa Aerospace and Defence (AAD) show held in Pretoria from 17-21 September.

RDM chief executive officer (CEO) Norbert Schulze said the teaming agreement is "the first step in Rheinmetall's strategy to create a manufacturing hub for Southeast Asia in Indonesia". PT Pindad CEO Sudirman Said made the point that both companies are the national heavy-calibre ammunition houses for their respective countries. He said that the agreement "builds on existing shared synergies" and is regarded as a "long-term relationship that will benefit both companies and both countries".

Rheinmetall Denel Munition and PT Pindad expand ammunition collaboration - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Palindo Shipyard launched another KCR 40m Missile Patrol Craft





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

nufix said:


> *Palindo Shipyard launched another KCR 40m Missile Patrol Craft
> 
> View attachment 80888
> *


Dam you guys are fast at making these Missile boats


----------



## nufix

Zarvan said:


> Dam you guys are fast at making these Missile boats



Well, the military procurement program went private in the last 3 years. Before that, state-run shipyards were the only authorized shipyards that may build ships for the military.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

from path, credit to Badak ceta cavalry commander


----------



## 风之南国

And Singapore army compared to who is more powerful?


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> from path, credit to Badak ceta cavalry commander
> 
> View attachment 81497
> 
> 
> View attachment 81498


Man if you get 500 off Leopard with 1000 medium Tanks it would be great


----------



## Zarvan

风之南国 said:


> And Singapore army compared to who is more powerful?


Singapore Armed Forces are far better equipped


----------



## 风之南国

Zarvan said:


> Singapore Armed Forces are far better equipped


Soldiers of the quality of it？


----------



## Nike

*KAI, Korean fighter ready to develop full equipped*

Korea Aerospace Industries | 2014-09-22 14:49:42

- Development of recruitment, contract signing and development center established after the reorganization
- KF-X core technologies such as previous proceeding smoothly, foreign investment negotiations

□ Following the development of recruitment projects for large national Korean fighter (KF-X), a small, armed civilian helicopter (LCH · LAH) such as Korea Aerospace no ㈜ (KAI) is ready for development, such as development centers established setback The progress.

‣ KAI has launched a reorganization in January of this year, such as KF-X, the new headquarters and the LCH · LAH projects have been prepared to promote the business. Last month, Jobs announced a research and development plan together employ 1,000 people and received 11 days after starting this month signed an agreement for the real promotion and development center established, POSCO Engineering and KF-X / LCH LAH in the construction business and want they 16 days said.

‣ scheduled for construction in Gyeongnam Development Center, Sichuan KAI headquarters stands for East with advanced testing including test equipment capable of simultaneous engineering and research building. 07 ground floor basement, the building area 4,231㎡ (1,280 square meters), coming to a scale that can accommodate about 2,000 researchers in size (7,410 square meters) of the total floor area 244,96㎡ be completed in November 2015.

□ KF-X project is to replace the aging Air Force fighters F 4-/ 5, the flagship of our Air Force KF-16 fighters to the development of our technology in the fighter business more midrange performance, the development period of about 10 years and 6 months, since its introduction is geongun arms up business in conjunction with production costs put the total project cost is more than 18 trillion.

Bidding plan comes through November to select the target company to enter into a development agreement negotiations with plans to urgently undertake as a very serious concern that the Air Force space power development master plan review until September and December ‣ First DAPA The.

And his success KAI KF-X also has a successful business development experience in large national projects □ basic trainer KT-1, supersonic advanced trainer T-50, the attacker FA-50, domestic helicopter KUH-1 (repairs on), etc. .

‣ KAI said, "More than 3,000 employees of various domestic aircraft with a total of five models of development experience and research and development staff of 1,000 people is the biggest asset of the new recruitment KAI" said "is very important to national defense and economic development, national projects is equipped to go out prepared for a successful business by, "he said.

‣ In particular, concerning the international technology transfer for KF-X said, "will be concluded by the end of 9 FX-3 car containing the KF-X core business technology transfer agreements our government" has dismissed the concerns of some,

"To date, negotiations have been proceeding smoothly." ‣ foreign investment and "Lockheed Martin has invested 13% of the T-50 T-50 development costs as a partner in the joint development already experienced, TX United States advanced trainer replacement of business business Plans and maintains strategic partnerships with KAI KF-X's are also reported positive investment, "he said.

‣ Indonesia for the investment "is very active in the co-development of the KF-X Indonesia is also exporting it to the first KT-1, T-50 is constructed of a very special relationship between the two countries." And "between the two governments are final progress measures and steps that embody the cooperation negotiations, "he said.

□ Ministry of Small Industries usually 10,000lb Agency Business Class is being promoted jointly civilian defense / armed helicopter (LCH / LAH) business KAI has been named in July organized by developers and business agreements and contracts after the coming November this development begins in earnest next year.

http://bemil.chosun.com/nbrd/bbs/vie...8&pn=1&num=185

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gennaro

madokafc said:


> from path, credit to Badak ceta cavalry commander
> 
> View attachment 81497
> 
> 
> View attachment 81498



Yonkav 8?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

风之南国 said:


> Soldiers of the quality of it？



Singapore mostly uses Conscript & no matter what universe you are Drafted citizens usually sucks more than a professional army.


----------



## Nike

INDONESIA AEROSPACE Company once Again Will Make Special Aircraft CN235 For Thailand Police Department
23 September 2014 | 14:17 

Bandung, Monday, September 22 - PR PTDI 



PT DI aircraft CN235 from Indonesia is known as a multi-purpose aircraft (multi-purpose). CN235 could be a passenger aircraft to cargo, paratroop, VIP / VVIP, medical evacuation, Maritime Patrol, Surveillance, and even become a Rain Maker. In general, customers simply choose one of several functions. However, this time under the Contract Procurement between PTDI and Thai Aviation Industries (TAI) which was signed on 19 September 2014 in Bangkok, Thailand, PTDI will make CN235 truly multi-use with quick change principle. One CN235 aircraft will have some configuration package is for passenger, VIP / VVIP, jumpers, cargo, or become a medical evacuation (air ambulance). 

CN235-220 aircraft made PTDI order TAI is equipped with a front door that can be used as a ladder for VIP / VVIP and special back door opened inward and big enough to wear during parachuting operations. While there remains a ramp door as standard equipment for out of the goods that are large enough or small vehicles. 

At first glance this aircraft prices look more expensive than the standard configuration CN235 aircraft for passengers or cargo. But the price is used to complete the configuration of several packages for passenger configuration, VIP / VVIP, jumpers, cargo / track and medical evacuation, which can be mounted interchangeably as needed. Based on the evaluation of TAI, the aircraft with the capability for a variety of missions are considered more advantageous than buying multiple aircraft, each with one or two missions alone. 

PTDI expects to receive orders more multi-use aircraft as mentioned above.

Dirgantara Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

An interesting article to read, any opinions?

The Next South China Sea Crisis: China vs. Indonesia? | The National Interest Blog


----------



## nufix

Carlosa said:


> An interesting article to read, any opinions?
> 
> The Next South China Sea Crisis: China vs. Indonesia? | The National Interest Blog



Actually, maritime engagement towards chinese or other nation's illegal fishing ships is not new, Indonesian maritime and fisheries vessels are actively monitoring that area. With the escalation of south china sea tension, Indonesia has actually began to redeploy and upgrade its naval base in SCS, only the indonesian government do it without so much out loud.

My opinion? Indonesia doesn't trust China nor Indonesia hates China and Indonesia maintains cordial relations with the U.S. So in short, Indonesia still remains neutral but its neutrality doesn't necessarilly mean that Indonesia isn't aware of what is going on in there. 

Indonesia upgrades naval base near South China Sea - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Gennaro said:


> Yonkav 8?


Nope, Yonkav 8 Narasinga Wiratama based on Pasuruan.
Units in the pictures is Yonkav 1 Badak Ceta Cakti.
Both Kostrad Cavalry Battalion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to their FB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Soldiers from the Indonesian Armed Forces' 411th Raider Infantry Battalion and 2nd Battalion, 1st Infantry Regiment, 2nd Stryker Brigade Combat Team, 2nd Infantry Division conduct a mortar exercise during Garuda Shield 2014, Sept. 19. Garuda Shield 2014 is a bilateral, tactical military exercise sponsored by U.S. Army Pacific Command and hosted by the Indonesian Armed Forces. Approximately 1,200 personnel from U.S. Army and Indonesian Armed Forces will conduct a series of training events focused on peace support operations. (Photo by U.S. Army Sgt. Brooks Fletcher, 16th Mobile Public Affairs Detachment) — at Puslatpur Marinir 5 Baluran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian made tracked IFV 






credit to sukapanca at kaskus.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> Indonesian made tracked IFV
> 
> View attachment 83486
> 
> 
> credit to sukapanca at kaskus.co.id


What is its name and its under trial or in production and if in production since when ?


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> What is its name and its under trial or in production and if in production since when ?



trial phase, the names is SBS. They still waiting 20 mm turret from rheinmetal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesia Su-30 MKK in North Sulawesi


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Special Forces unit exercising for the Armed Forces Day parades & demonstration at the HQ of Indonesian Navy Eastern Fleet Command in Surabaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*KFX to benefit from F-35 offsets*
By: GREG WALDRONSINGAPORE
Source: Flightglobal.com 9/26/2014






In return for obtaining 40 Lockheed Martin F-35 Joint Strike Fighters, South Korea will receive technologies related to its long-planned KFX indigenous fighter programme.

Following Lockheed’s announcement on 24 September that Seoul was on the verge of signing an order for 40 F-35s, state news agencyYonhapquoted a spokesman from South Korea’s Defense Acquisition Program Administration *(DAPA) as saying that the F-35 technologies will play a key role in KFX.*
Under the F-35 deal – which will cover deliveries to run between 2018 and 2021 – Lockheed will transfer key fighter technologies from “17 sectors”, he says.

The DAPA spokesman adds that Seoul will build 120 KFX aircraft for deployment from 2025. South Korean officials indicate the fighter will be a twin-engined design that is *more capable than advanced versions of the Lockheed F-16, but less capable than leading Western fighters such as the F-35.*

Technology transfer was a major consideration in Seoul’s pursuit of a replacement for its McDonnell Douglas F-4 Phantoms and Northrop F-5s under its F-X III requirement, which was ultimately won by the F-35.

Industry sources say Lockheed, Boeing and Eurofighter all offered attractive technology transfer packages during the contest. Boeing offered an upgraded version of its F-15E, dubbed the Silent Eagle, while Eurofighter offered the Typhoon.

At last year’s Seoul lnternational Aerospace & Defense Exhibition, Korea Aerospace Industries, which will likely build the new jet, displayed two models of the KFX, both of which bore low-observable characteristics reminiscent of the F-35.

The aircraft will be developed with help from Indonesia, which is a 20% partner in the programme.

The F-X III requirement was originally for 60 aircraft, but Seoul pared this back to 40, apparently for pricing concerns. It is believed Seoul will eventually buy another 20 F-35s to meet its initial requirement.

*Spoiler* for _KFX_:


http://www.flightglobal.com/news/art...ffsets-404136/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Military Anniversary*
Credit: 
Anadolu Agency / Contributor
Caption:SURABAYA, INDONESIA - SEPTEMBER 25: Tanks and Leopard tanks parade during the preparation for the anniversary of Indonesia Military or Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) at Indonesian Navy Eastern Fleet on September 25, 2014 in Surabaya, East Java, Indonesia. TNI anniversary on October 5, 2014 will be held with a massive festive and with all the strength of the main tools of weapons systems of the Indonesia Navy, Indonesia Army and Indonesia Air Force. (Photo by Alex Widojo/Anadolu Agency/Getty Images)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Rundown of the 5 October Armed Force anniversary parade and demonstration
- Air Strike demonstration ( 2 mins)
- Jupiter aerobatic show (18 mins)
- Airborne jump (9 mins)
- Naval fire support demo (4 mins)
- Cavalry maneuver and Tank firing (10 mins)
- Water jump from Helicopter and parachute jump (9+4 mins)
- Hostage rescue simulation (20 mins)
- Military Martial Arts demo (13 mins)
- Troops and Vehicles parade (64 mins)
- Sail Pass (14 mins)
- Fly Pass (10 mins)

Source : Panglima Belum Puas Geladi HUT TNI - JakartaGreater


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesia amphibious assault exercises, held as preparation to commemorate Indonesian Armed Forces anniversary day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Defence Minister Inaugurates Tarakan KRI-905 *
Yesterday 19:50 






Minister of Defence, accompanied Yusgiantoro Chief of Naval Staff (Navy Chief of Staff) Admiral Dr Marsetio inaugurated Tarakan KRI-905, Friday (26/9), in Cilincing, North Jakarta. 

KRI Tarakan will strengthen the main tools of weapons systems (defense equipment) is a Navy Warship domestic products. Is a class of warships Aid Liquid Petroleum (BCM) PT Dok & Production Maritime Shipping Kodja (Persero), North Jakarta. 

Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro while inaugurating the vessel, said that the inauguration of Tarakan KRI-905 performed in the framework of the development of the Navy for a world class navy. Indonesia, said the Defence Minister, should be proud because this ship is done by the sons and daughters of Indonesia. 

"This vessel function in liquid logistics briefing at sea in order to support the operation of the Navy's degree. I hope that this ship can be operated optimally to the nation, "said Defense Minister as reported in a press release the Department of the Navy Information. 

Tarakan KRI-905 has an overall length of 122.40 m, 113.90 m long vertical line, width 16.50 m, height 9.00 m, a maximum speed of 18 knots, cruising range of 7,680 nm, 5,500 matrix liquid cargo capacity, propulsion amount to the two main power PS 6114, 2,400 tons of heavy steel, with a twin screw propulsion system and a fixed pitch propeller. 

This KRI has a function as a distributor of fuel oil on the high seas or liquid logistical support to the Indonesian Warship (KRI) other. With the ship BCM makes elements warship during an operation does not need to return to base for fuel logistics and fulfillment in continuing to maintain the sovereignty of the Republic of Indonesia and enforce the law in the ocean archipelago. 

In addition to ordering the ship manifold BCM, the Navy through the Indonesian Ministry of Defense today is ordering two units Transports Tank (AT) from PT Dok & Shipping Kodja Bahari (Persero). Shipbuilding is a follow-up program that the Ministry of Defence has been stated in the Memorandum of Understanding between the Ministry of Defence with Army Commander and Chief of the National Police "Defense Industrial Revitalization" program in implementing the MEF (Minimum Essential Force).

Use of Tarakan name itself is taken from the name of the town in the province of North Borneo. In ancient times the city was known as the oil hub and has contributed in no small contribution as a producer of high-quality oil for Indonesia since 1896. 

PT Dok and Shipping Kodja Marine is one of the government-owned strategic industries that have won the trust of government programs intended to work, and also as an effort to empower the domestic shipbuilding industry to build the power of the Navy defense equipment.

Menhan Resmikan Kapal Perang Produk Dalam Negeri | Jurnas.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Navy Chief of Staff Got Legion of Merit Honor From United States Government*

















Jakarta, 25 September 2014, --- Chief of Naval Staff (Kasal) Admiral Dr Marsetio received the Medal of Honor "The Legion Of Merit" United States Government. Embedding of honor was held by Admiral Jonathan Greenet as CNO (Chief of Naval Operations US Navy / level Kasal) in a typical military ceremony of United States Navy in the field of US Navy Yard Washington DC, USA, to the accompaniment of honor cannon shot 19 times . 

"We welcome our friends and partners Admiral Dr. Marsetio, as the Chief of Staff of the Navy on this morning, at page US Navy Headquarters, in a full honor ceremony. Admiral Dr Marsetio is a visionary leader both on its navy as well as in the Southeast Asian region, "said CNO Admiral Jonathan Greenet while pinning honors. 

Admiral Jonathan Greenet representing the Government of the United States, in his official speech congratulated Navy Chief Admiral Dr Marsetio, because in the period of 2012 through 2014 Admiral Dr Marsetio has managed to improve working relationships both good and harmonious Navy, and the Navy has had a significant role in maintaining maritime security in Southeast Asia, as well as to establish partnerships the same in the Pacific region. 

Over the first person in the Navy is also considered to have successfully initiated the convening of cooperation in order to improve security in the Asia-Pacific region, such as organizing the holding of the International Maritime Security Symposium (IMSS), which involves 57 countries, followed by carrying out large-scale joint exercises Multilateral Komodo Naval Exercise in 2014 with 18 countries of ASEAN countries and some countries of Europe and Asia which was held in Indonesian waters the Natuna Sea, bordering the South China Sea. "The hard work that has been inscribed will always be remembered and I hope that the cooperation between the two nations, especially the United States and Indonesia is the second Navy will continue to run," Admiral Jonathan Greenet hope. 

Honor of "The Legion of Merit" is a decoration given to military and civilian leaders as well as officials in the United States outside of the United States are considered to be acting in his field, including the International scale marine security. To get the Legion of Merit must get congressional approval, not only of the US Navy. 

In addition to receiving the award honors, visit Navy Chief Admiral Dr Marsetio in the United States as well in order to attend the "21 th International Seapower Symposium" (ISS) in the United States Naval War College (NWC) in Newport. 

More than 170 representatives from 113 countries attended the event and take part in discussions relating to topics of vital current maritime, such as improving operations, cooperation and synergy in tackling maritime insecurity and crime, discusses future trends in maritime security, and implications of climate change on maritime security. There is also a session to address the challenges of the Navy, in certain geographical conditions. 

Among the leaders who attended the event, there were 72 officials Chief of Naval Staff (Kasal), 21, head of the Coast Guard, and 14 presidents / rectors school of naval warfare. International Seapower Symposium (ISS) was first held in 1969, and held biennial Newport. This activity is designed to allow naval leaders from around the world to meet and discuss common issues being faced, as well as how to overcome this problem and finally found a solution for them. The next ISS is scheduled in 2016, also in Newport, United States. 

So news Navy Office of Information. 

posted @ Thursday, September 25, 2014 8:38 PM by Dispenal Mabesal

TNI AL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Seeking Substitute F-5E Tiger Air Force *

25-09-2014 16:36 

Air Force defensive efforts in their duties, law enforcement and security airspace national jurisdiction requires main weapon system (defense equipment) that are reliable. Defense equipment is used, among others, are capable fighter aircraft that are used to safeguard and secure the Homeland linked our national interest. 

14 Air Squadron is a unit of combat operations since the beginning of its history has operated in the era of strategic combat aircraft like MiG-21F Fishbed F-86 Sabre and F-5E Tiger. Specifically for the F-5E Tiger aircraft that have been used for 33 years since 1980 have required replacement due to decreased operational level, because of age, limited sources of supply of spare parts which makes it difficult and costly maintenance of the aircraft. 

14 Air Squadron was formed before the implementation TRIKORA 1962 Campaign Based on the Decree of the Minister / Chief of Staff of the Air Force No. 135 dated August 7, 1962 which contains about the formation of the Home Base Squadron 14 Mig-21F aircraft with Iswahyudi air base located in Madison. Indonesia is the first country outside the Warsaw Pact are using Mig-21 aircraft. But after the events of the G-30S aircraft operated Mig-21F stop and eventually replaced the arrival of the F-86 Sabre grant Australia in 1973. 

Then, in 1980 Squadron Air 14 F-16 aircraft equipped 5 E / F Tiger II made Northrop, USA. This aircraft can be categorized strategic fighter in that era with ground attack capabilities and air-to-air combat is good enough to able to reach Mach 1.6 (Speed of Sound). The form is small and nimble, easy to operate and maintain and be able to land on the runway most of the air in the homeland. 

In the era of the F-5E / F Tiger II has a deterrent (deterrence) is quite ampuh.dimana memaungkinkan Air Squadron 14 perform various types of operations such as: air defense operations, strategic air offensive operations, offensive air operations opponent and air support operations such as air sealing, direct air strikes, air fire support, air cover and observation / reconnaissance. 

But after reaching the age of 33 years, the lifetime of the aircraft the Air Force to consider replacing it with a new strategic fighter more modern and reliable and able to meet the challenges of modern air operations tasks according to the task the Air Squadron 14. 

Selection of aircraft as a replacement for the F-5E candidate Air Force began with a glance at the various types of modern combat aircraft, including fighter aircraft Sukhoi Su-30 MKI, F-15 SE Silent Eagle, Eurofighter Typhoon, F-16 E / F Block 60/62, Rafale -B, F-18 E / F Super Hornet, Su-35 Flanker and Su-39 JAS Gripen NG. Everything is the latest generation of modern combat aircraft generation 4.5 which is roughly estimated to meet criteria for a strategic Air Force fighter aircraft. 

Parties to the Air Force began the process of selecting the first aircraft the ability to see all the candidates through factors such as: aircraft General Characteristics, Performance, Armament, and the aircraft Avionics. Everything through in-depth analysis of relevant aspects of Operations, Technical Aspects and Non-Technical Aspects. 

After that is done the comparison of the capabilities of the candidates of strategic fighter. Everything is compared to see whether it meets the requirements of the Air Force operations with the assessment criteria include: Multi-Role aircraft must type a minimum of 4.5 generation, capable of reaching strategic targets with a radius of action is much better surface and subsurface targets, capable of carrying out combat missions day and night at all weather, has a modern radar with far reaching consequences, is able to implement Network Centric warfare, easy maintenance, equipment avionics, navigation and modern communications are encrypted, electronic warfare equipment passive and active as well as having the ability to launch conventional weapons, smart weapons and medium-range air combat weapons or beyond visual range. 

The last step is to compare directly the ability of the candidate aircraft in speed, operating altitude, takeoff capability, the ability of the radar range, combat radius of action capabilities and the ability Agility aircraft. Agility Ability level of agility can mean reaction speed maneuvers and aircraft to act offense and defense against the new situation without delay time. 

Modern air warfare expert, Col.John Boyd says that Agility is kemampuanmerubah from one maneuver to the other maneuvers where the ability to maneuver is the ability to change the combination of altitude, speed and direction of the plane quickly and accurately. Capabilities also called agility maneuvers that include the ability to fly uphill, acceleration, turning in a vertical (pull ups) and horizontal (turn). 

Not only is associated with the ability of aircraft maneuvers, Agility is also associated with the ability of avionics and weapons, which totally determines how fast the pilot can steer the weapon and shoot opponents, firing rate is the result of the ability of aircraft maneuvers and sensor capability aircraft avionics and weapons capability. 

In addition, the Air Force also conducts analysis on aspects of aeronautic field that includes six categories, namely: age airframe maintenance (Water Frame), age of aircraft engine maintenance (engine), maintenance costs, operating costs, and a comparison of the lifetime. Analysis details are not lost in the field of avionics which include whether the aircraft meets the aspects include: Human Machine Interface configuration, availability of spare parts support, failure rates, maintenance and operational publications, reliability, technology, population and ease of maintenance. 

Analysis concerning the non technical aspects include: a review of political related government policies, technology transfer, economic level, the comparison with the capabilities of the aircraft that could potentially be a potential opponent, the real operating cost estimates, difficulty and ease of procurement and, most importantly the ability to produce a deterrent effect or deterrence. 

All criteria were used as a reference by the Air Force to propose candidate replacement aircraft F-5E Tiger II Air Squadron 14 to the government which in this case is the Ministry of Defence. Now making the determination of the selected aircraft is still on the side of the government, represented by the Ministry of Defense. Therefore, until now there is no single name that plane has been officially designated as a replacement for the F-5E Tiger aircraft the Air Force. Hopefully selected aircraft will be able to fulfill its role and function as a strategic fighter to improve the ability of Aerospace Power of our country.

Mencari Pengganti F-5E Tiger TNI AU | Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara

It is really good, 4.5 gen fighter at least one squadron





Some members of the guard in front of Air Force Super Tucano fighter who had just arrived at 21 Squadron, Air Force Base airfield Abdul Rahman Saleh, Malang, East Java, on Friday (26/9). The arrival of four of the total 16 Super Tucano fighter planes is a second phase to complete the delivery of tactical fighter squadron of the Air Force. (AFP PHOTO / Ari Bowo Sucipto) 






Arrival Tucano Second Stage 
A member of the Air Force speaks through communication tools when it comes Super Tucano fighter planes in squadron 21, the Air Force Base airfield Abdul Rahman Saleh, Malang, East Java, on Friday (26/9). The arrival of four of the total 16 Super Tucano fighter planes is a second phase to complete the delivery of tactical fighter squadron of the Air Force. (AFP PHOTO / Ari Bowo Sucipto)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

talk less do more 







The third Landing Ship Tanks ready to inaugurated its name as the entire 520 KRI Bintuni hull has been decorated and the existing hull Bintuni KRI nameplate covered the blue screen. Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro will inaugurate a new name specific carrier warships as well induct Main Battle Tank Commander boats. Photo taken at Pier PT Daya Radar Utama (DRU) Lampung Jl Alam KM 10 Srengsem Prawiranegara Queen, Long, Bandar Lampung, Saturday, September 27, 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Army Kostrad 1st Division Defile





Army Fast Attack Recon Vehicle (Indonesian Made vehicle)






Anoa Mortar Carrier





Kostrad WZ-551 APC





Anoa Mortar Carrier 80 mm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Kostrad Scorpion Tank





Kostrad Leopard 2A4 MBT





Kostrad vehicles





Kostrad Vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Kostrad infantry soldier






Komodo recon vehicles, Kostrad





Anoa Armored Personnel Carrier with Adunok RCWS






Helicopter Bell 412 demonstration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

TNI 641st Raider Battalion in Indonesian - Malaysian border : "ELU JUAL GUE BELI !!!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> View attachment 89639
> 
> Kostrad Scorpion Tank
> 
> View attachment 89640
> 
> Kostrad Leopard 2A4 MBT
> 
> View attachment 89654
> 
> Kostrad vehicles
> 
> View attachment 89661
> 
> Kostrad Vehicles


ini dari acara sertijab pangkostrad ya?


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> ini dari acara sertijab pangkostrad ya?



yoi





WASHINGTON (Sept. 22, 2014) Chief of Naval Operations (CNO) Adm. Jonathan Greenert meets with the Indonesian Chief of Naval Staff Adm. Marsetio for an office call at the Pentagon during an official counterpart visit. Earlier at a full honors ceremony, Greenert presented Marsetio with the Legion of Merit on behalf of the secretary of defense for his leadership in joint naval exercises, maritime security symposia, humanitarian assistance efforts and increased bilateral operations with the United States. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist Peter D. Lawlor/Released)






WASHINGTON (Sept. 22, 2014) Chief of Naval Operations (CNO) Adm. Jonathan Greenert meets with the Indonesian Chief of Naval Staff Adm. Marsetio for an office call at the Pentagon during an official counterpart visit. Earlier at a full honors ceremony, Greenert presented Marsetio with the Legion of Merit on behalf of the secretary of defense for his leadership in joint naval exercises, maritime security symposia, humanitarian assistance efforts and increased bilateral operations with the United States. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist Peter D. Lawlor/Released)











"We welcomed my friend and counterpart Admiral Marsetio, Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Navy this morning to the Navy Yard for a full honors ceremony. Adm. Marsetio is a visionary leader, both of his Navy and in the Southeast Asia region. During his term as Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Navy he organized the Maritime Security Symposium with 57 nations, and established Operation Komodo, a naval exercise with 12 participating nations. His legacy will truly last for decades and I look forward to the continuing the partnership of our two navies and nations"


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

KRI Dewaruci
Tallship for training Indonesian Navy Cadet during her participation in a tall ship gathering in Savannah, USA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Credit to agan Silep-04 @kaskus.co.id











KRI Clurit and Kujang, before leaving the ports for routine patrol duty






thanks to agan Kenyot10 and peliosaurus for this pics, KRI Terapang 648, a new ships from Clurit class fast attack missile boats

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

KRI Usman Harun and KRI John Lee (358 and 359) in Tanjung Priok Ports for acceptance ceremony, credit to Satrio begeng at Kaskus and original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> View attachment 90196
> 
> 
> KRI Usman Harun and KRI John Lee (358 and 359) in Tanjung Priok Ports for acceptance ceremony, credit to Satrio begeng at Kaskus and original uploader


After these ships and missile boats please post new list off new ships and Missile boats which now Indonesia has and which are still about to come


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> After these ships and missile boats please post new list off new ships and Missile boats which now Indonesia has and which are still about to come



New Ships list which had been arrived and soon to be arrived?

here it is,

Eight units of KCR 40 missile boats (has been delivered)
three units of KCR 60 missile boats (has been delivered)
Two units of Oiler and replenishment ships (one has been delivered)
Three units of Landing Ship Tank (one has been delivered)
Two units of Ocean going Tug boat (has been delivered)
Two units of Maritime Surveyor Vessels/Hydro-Oceanography vessels (on progress/made in France)
One units Training Ships (on progress/made in Spain)
Three units Multi Role Light Frigate/Ex-Nahkoda Ragam class now Bung Tomo Class Frigate (has been delivered)
Two units SIGMA class Frigate (on progress)
Sixteen units Coastal Patrol Vessels, so many variants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Marines exercising to fire RPG-7


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, China agree to review maritime radar procurement*
23 September 2014 14:34 WIB 

Beijing, China (ANTARA News) - The governments of Indonesia and China have jointly agreed to conduct an in-depth assessment of the procurement of the SLR-66 OTH maritime radar to boost the security of sea lanes in the Indonesian archipelago.

Indonesian Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro informed ANTARA in Beijing on Tuesday that Indonesia and China will reevaluate the financing mechanism for the procurement of the radar.

"In short, Indonesia and China will review everything that is related to the procurement of the maritime spy radar," he noted.

Minister Purnomo revealed that Indonesia will also reassess the necessary technical specifications for ensuring the security of sea lanes in the archipelago and the interoperability of the SLR-66 OTH radar with maritime patrol ships deployed by Indonesia.

"All this time, the sea lanes have been monitored using maritime patrol ships and airplanes of the Indonesian Navy," he stated.

In order to beef up security of Indonesias large maritime territory, particularly in the eastern region, Purnomo asserted that the country needed the spy radar, which was offered by China.

Thus, during the three-day work visit to China, on September 21-23, Minister Purnomo also visited the China Educational Instrument and Equipment Corp (CEIEC) office, the enterprise that offered the spy radar to Indonesia.

On the occasion, the CEIECs Director, Qu Huimin, explained that the SLR-66 OTH spy radar has an active mode operational capability to monitor up to 280 kilometers and passive mode with a monitoring capability of 500 kilometers.

The SLR-66 OTH radar also operates from stationary stations, which must be located in the strategic sea lanes.

Besides the SLR-66 OTH, the CEIEC also manufactures air monitoring equipment (UAV with SAR and PAYLOAD types) and underwater detection radar.(*) 

Indonesia, China agree to review maritime radar procurement - ANTARA News

*Indonesia, China discuss radar deal*

Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
24 September 2014

Indonesia is in discussion with China about possibly buying a Chinese-developed maritime radar system, Indonesia's state-run news agency Antara reported on 24 September.

Citing Indonesian Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro, the report said Indonesia was assessing the capabilities of the system - called an SLR-66 over-the-horizon (OTH) radar - as well as its potential for interoperability with existing Indonesian Navy assets.

Yusgiantoro also said Indonesia was evaluating an appropriate financial mechanism with which to procure the radar system. "Indonesia and China will review everything that is related to the procurement of the [radar]," he said.

The news report said the SLR-66 radar was offered to Indonesia by the state-owned China Educational Instrument and Equipment Corporation (CEIEC), a company visited by Yusgiantoro during his recent visit to China.

Indonesia, China discuss radar deal - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayan81

madokafc said:


> *Seeking Substitute F-5E Tiger Air Force *
> 
> 25-09-2014 16:36
> 
> Air Force defensive efforts in their duties, law enforcement and security airspace national jurisdiction requires main weapon system (defense equipment) that are reliable. Defense equipment is used, among others, are capable fighter aircraft that are used to safeguard and secure the Homeland linked our national interest.
> 
> 14 Air Squadron is a unit of combat operations since the beginning of its history has operated in the era of strategic combat aircraft like MiG-21F Fishbed F-86 Sabre and F-5E Tiger. Specifically for the F-5E Tiger aircraft that have been used for 33 years since 1980 have required replacement due to decreased operational level, because of age, limited sources of supply of spare parts which makes it difficult and costly maintenance of the aircraft.
> 
> 14 Air Squadron was formed before the implementation TRIKORA 1962 Campaign Based on the Decree of the Minister / Chief of Staff of the Air Force No. 135 dated August 7, 1962 which contains about the formation of the Home Base Squadron 14 Mig-21F aircraft with Iswahyudi air base located in Madison. Indonesia is the first country outside the Warsaw Pact are using Mig-21 aircraft. But after the events of the G-30S aircraft operated Mig-21F stop and eventually replaced the arrival of the F-86 Sabre grant Australia in 1973.
> 
> Then, in 1980 Squadron Air 14 F-16 aircraft equipped 5 E / F Tiger II made Northrop, USA. This aircraft can be categorized strategic fighter in that era with ground attack capabilities and air-to-air combat is good enough to able to reach Mach 1.6 (Speed of Sound). The form is small and nimble, easy to operate and maintain and be able to land on the runway most of the air in the homeland.
> 
> In the era of the F-5E / F Tiger II has a deterrent (deterrence) is quite ampuh.dimana memaungkinkan Air Squadron 14 perform various types of operations such as: air defense operations, strategic air offensive operations, offensive air operations opponent and air support operations such as air sealing, direct air strikes, air fire support, air cover and observation / reconnaissance.
> 
> But after reaching the age of 33 years, the lifetime of the aircraft the Air Force to consider replacing it with a new strategic fighter more modern and reliable and able to meet the challenges of modern air operations tasks according to the task the Air Squadron 14.
> 
> Selection of aircraft as a replacement for the F-5E candidate Air Force began with a glance at the various types of modern combat aircraft, including fighter aircraft Sukhoi Su-30 MKI, F-15 SE Silent Eagle, Eurofighter Typhoon, F-16 E / F Block 60/62, Rafale -B, F-18 E / F Super Hornet, Su-35 Flanker and Su-39 JAS Gripen NG. Everything is the latest generation of modern combat aircraft generation 4.5 which is roughly estimated to meet criteria for a strategic Air Force fighter aircraft.
> 
> Parties to the Air Force began the process of selecting the first aircraft the ability to see all the candidates through factors such as: aircraft General Characteristics, Performance, Armament, and the aircraft Avionics. Everything through in-depth analysis of relevant aspects of Operations, Technical Aspects and Non-Technical Aspects.
> 
> After that is done the comparison of the capabilities of the candidates of strategic fighter. Everything is compared to see whether it meets the requirements of the Air Force operations with the assessment criteria include: Multi-Role aircraft must type a minimum of 4.5 generation, capable of reaching strategic targets with a radius of action is much better surface and subsurface targets, capable of carrying out combat missions day and night at all weather, has a modern radar with far reaching consequences, is able to implement Network Centric warfare, easy maintenance, equipment avionics, navigation and modern communications are encrypted, electronic warfare equipment passive and active as well as having the ability to launch conventional weapons, smart weapons and medium-range air combat weapons or beyond visual range.
> 
> The last step is to compare directly the ability of the candidate aircraft in speed, operating altitude, takeoff capability, the ability of the radar range, combat radius of action capabilities and the ability Agility aircraft. Agility Ability level of agility can mean reaction speed maneuvers and aircraft to act offense and defense against the new situation without delay time.
> 
> Modern air warfare expert, Col.John Boyd says that Agility is kemampuanmerubah from one maneuver to the other maneuvers where the ability to maneuver is the ability to change the combination of altitude, speed and direction of the plane quickly and accurately. Capabilities also called agility maneuvers that include the ability to fly uphill, acceleration, turning in a vertical (pull ups) and horizontal (turn).
> 
> Not only is associated with the ability of aircraft maneuvers, Agility is also associated with the ability of avionics and weapons, which totally determines how fast the pilot can steer the weapon and shoot opponents, firing rate is the result of the ability of aircraft maneuvers and sensor capability aircraft avionics and weapons capability.
> 
> In addition, the Air Force also conducts analysis on aspects of aeronautic field that includes six categories, namely: age airframe maintenance (Water Frame), age of aircraft engine maintenance (engine), maintenance costs, operating costs, and a comparison of the lifetime. Analysis details are not lost in the field of avionics which include whether the aircraft meets the aspects include: Human Machine Interface configuration, availability of spare parts support, failure rates, maintenance and operational publications, reliability, technology, population and ease of maintenance.
> 
> Analysis concerning the non technical aspects include: a review of political related government policies, technology transfer, economic level, the comparison with the capabilities of the aircraft that could potentially be a potential opponent, the real operating cost estimates, difficulty and ease of procurement and, most importantly the ability to produce a deterrent effect or deterrence.
> 
> All criteria were used as a reference by the Air Force to propose candidate replacement aircraft F-5E Tiger II Air Squadron 14 to the government which in this case is the Ministry of Defence. Now making the determination of the selected aircraft is still on the side of the government, represented by the Ministry of Defense. Therefore, until now there is no single name that plane has been officially designated as a replacement for the F-5E Tiger aircraft the Air Force. Hopefully selected aircraft will be able to fulfill its role and function as a strategic fighter to improve the ability of Aerospace Power of our country.
> 
> Mencari Pengganti F-5E Tiger TNI AU | Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara
> 
> It is really good, 4.5 gen fighter at least one squadron
> 
> View attachment 89544
> 
> Some members of the guard in front of Air Force Super Tucano fighter who had just arrived at 21 Squadron, Air Force Base airfield Abdul Rahman Saleh, Malang, East Java, on Friday (26/9). The arrival of four of the total 16 Super Tucano fighter planes is a second phase to complete the delivery of tactical fighter squadron of the Air Force. (AFP PHOTO / Ari Bowo Sucipto)
> 
> 
> View attachment 89545
> 
> Arrival Tucano Second Stage
> A member of the Air Force speaks through communication tools when it comes Super Tucano fighter planes in squadron 21, the Air Force Base airfield Abdul Rahman Saleh, Malang, East Java, on Friday (26/9). The arrival of four of the total 16 Super Tucano fighter planes is a second phase to complete the delivery of tactical fighter squadron of the Air Force. (AFP PHOTO / Ari Bowo Sucipto)



I think your SU30's can fill the role if you decide to decommission your F5's.

BTW, are you happy with your f16's? or you should have go for a new plane?


----------



## Nike

Ayan81 said:


> I think your SU30's can fill the role if you decide to decommission your F5's.
> 
> BTW, are you happy with your f16's? or you should have go for a new plane?



We need more new fighter squadrons, and the Air Forces decided to go along with the more advanced design if they want to replace F-5 with something new aircraft, and that's will be a new 4.5 gen fighter. And what we want's is something more in the league of Typhoon tranche 3, Rafale B, Su-35, F-16 block 60/62, Grippen NG, F/A18 E/F super Hornet or F-15 Slammer. The Air Force allocated around 1,4 billion US dollar to procurement process alone. 

F-16 is very reliable and hardy worker, the Air Forces like them too much even more than the Flanker.


----------



## Ayan81

Seem


madokafc said:


> We need more new fighter squadrons, and the Air Forces decided to go along with the more advanced design if they want to replace F-5 with something new aircraft, and that's will be a new 4.5 gen fighter. And what we want's is something more in the league of Typhoon tranche 3, Rafale B, Su-35, F-16 block 60/62, Grippen NG, F/A18 E/F super Hornet or F-15 Slammer. The Air Force allocated around 1,4 billion US dollar to procurement process alone.
> 
> F-16 is very reliable and hardy worker, the Air Forces like them too much even more than the Flanker.



Seems to me your government is going western, you have enough assets to guard your airspace atm why not wait for KFX or the F-35, possibly even upgrade your T50's?


----------



## Nike

Ayan81 said:


> Seem
> 
> 
> Seems to me your government is going western, you have enough assets to guard your airspace atm why not wait for KFX or the F-35, possibly even upgrade your T50's?



not enough, as far as i know, our Air Forces want to keeps at least 10 to 15 squadrons of fighter to defend our already stretched defense line. And today we have only 1 squadron of Super Tucano, 2 squadrons of Hawk 100/200, 2 squadrons of F-16, one Squadron of Su-30, one Squadron of F-5 that's all to defend more than six million kilometer squares of Air Space is very hard and press working to do. We need more than four to nine squadrons, and to achieve that we need to revive at least two more fighter squadrons and four bomber squadrons (in which will be revive as Fighter or fighter bomber squadrons in future) who has been left inactive since the end of 60's era back in Soekarno era.

KFX/IFX itself is a long term programme, we cannot depend too much from this project. Surely we need to had contingency plan. And for the T-50 that's a trainer aircraft, and we using it as LIFT and acrobatic display


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Guys im trying to make summary of the Navy Fast Missile Boat (KCR-40/60) program.
If im not mistaken so far we have 11 KCR-40 and 3 KCR-60 delivered to the Navy.
3 local Shipyard participate in the production (PT. PAL, PT. Palindo, PT. Citra Shipyard)
Pls correct me if im wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayan81

madokafc said:


> not enough, as far as i know, our Air Forces want to keeps at least 10 to 15 squadrons of fighter to defend our already stretched defense line. And today we have only 1 squadron of Super Tucano, 2 squadrons of Hawk 100/200, 2 squadrons of F-16, one Squadron of Su-30, one Squadron of F-5 that's all to defend more than six million kilometer squares of Air Space is very hard and press working to do. We need more than four to nine squadrons, and to achieve that we need to revive at least two more fighter squadrons and four bomber squadrons (in which will be revive as Fighter or fighter bomber squadrons in future) who has been left inactive since the end of 60's era back in Soekarno era.
> 
> KFX/IFX itself is a long term programme, we cannot depend too much from this project. Surely we need to had contingency plan. And for the T-50 that's a trainer aircraft, and we using it as LIFT and acrobatic display



you can upgrade your T50's to T-50A or FA-50


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Ayan81 said:


> you can upgrade your T50's to T-50A or FA-50


Nope, we need T50 as trainer to replace the aging Hawk mk.53.
T50 was never meant to be a true fighter aircraft and beside that we have the budget to get real fighter like Su-35 BM, Eurofighter Typhoon, Gripen, etc to replace the F-5E. The problem is we are still considering the right one with the best offer. In our today's standard, the best offer must include transfer of technology for our aerospace industry (PTDI) to benefit in terms of technology and offset production. So far Eurofighter Typhoon and Gripen are taking the front row with TOT offers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dante

Zarvan said:


> Dam you guys are fast at making these Missile boats




I believe they build and finishing 8 ships in the last 12-18 months

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dante

Ayan81 said:


> you can upgrade your T50's to T-50A or FA-50


That is not the option....as jakartans said the T/A-50 are for the advance trainer squadron

Just curious, why you suggesting the Indonesian utilise their current T/A-50 which is operational on advance trainer squadron for other squadron with different mission?

The F-5 Tiger II squadron is a dedicated interceptor and air superiority squadron, in which its mission would be poorly perform by T/A-50, and re-assigned the advance trainer plane for other squadron will definitely affect the plane readiness and it will reflect poor air force management

So I think the MoD done the right thing by issuing the plan for buying another fighter squadron

Beside buying a half squadron of SU30 flanker, 2 squadron of F16, a squadron of T/A50 and a squadron of Super Tucano in the last 2-3 years are not enough for guarding Indonesia fast territory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Dante said:


> That is not the option....as jakartans said the T/A-50 are for the advance trainer squadron
> 
> Just curious, why you suggesting the Indonesian utilise their current T/A-50 which is operational on advance trainer squadron for other squadron with different mission?
> 
> The F-5 Tiger II squadron is a dedicated interceptor and air superiority squadron, in which its mission would be poorly perform by T/A-50, and re-assigned the advance trainer plane for other squadron will definitely affect the plane readiness and it will reflect poor air force management
> 
> So I think the MoD done the right thing by issuing the plan for buying another fighter squadron
> 
> Beside buying a half squadron of SU30 flanker, 2 squadron of F16, a squadron of T/A50 and a squadron of Super Tucano in the last 2-3 years are not enough for guarding Indonesia fast territory



Precisely, as my last comment stated we need at least ten more squadron fighter, in which maybe half of them will be provided by KFX/IFX projects, and now we need at least five or more squadrons




Ayan81 said:


> you can upgrade your T50's to T-50A or FA-50



T-50 is training aircraft, LIFT and acrobatic aircraft. And if we need aircraft, we will bought the FA-50 versions instead upgrading the ones we had.


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Guys im trying to make summary of the Navy Fast Missile Boat (KCR-40/60) program.
> If im not mistaken so far we have 11 KCR-40 and 3 KCR-60 delivered to the Navy.
> 3 local Shipyard participate in the production (PT. PAL, PT. Palindo, PT. Citra Shipyard)
> Pls correct me if im wrong.
> 
> View attachment 91778
> 
> View attachment 91779
> 
> View attachment 91780
> 
> 
> View attachment 91781



just an advice, Surik, Siwar and Parang is made by PT Palindo shipyard, only Terapang has been made by PT Citra. PT Palindo and Citra got order for another three Coastal Patrol boat, KAL 849, KAL 850 and KAL 851.






KRI Teluk Bintuni 520





the crane itself is made by PT Pindad persero

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dante

madokafc said:


> Precisely, as my last comment stated we need at least ten more squadron fighter, in which maybe half of them will be provided by KFX/IFX projects, and now we need at least five or more squadrons
> 
> T-50 is training aircraft, LIFT and acrobatic aircraft. And if we need aircraft, we will bought the FA-50 versions instead upgrading the ones we had.



I actually like your idea of 15 fighter squadrons, its the same number that I constantly play in my mind

And that are for both the Air Force and Air Defense Command 

And also good to hear that Boeing is kickin in to the competition with their latest product, I think the MoD had done a quite impressive job in modernizing and bring the armed forces into 21th century


But I also interested with ayan81 motives suggesting for using the current T/A50 force than buying another new squadron, it's not like the Indonesian Govt has lack of fund, so I think buying a couple of new squadrons wouldn't be a problem


----------



## Nike

Dante said:


> I actually like your idea of 15 fighter squadrons, its the same number that I constantly play in my mind
> 
> And that are for both the Air Force and Air Defense Command
> 
> And also good to hear that Boeing is kickin in to the competition with their latest product, I think the MoD had done a quite impressive job in modernizing and bring the armed forces into 21th century
> 
> 
> But I also interested with ayan81 motives suggesting for using the current T/A50 force than buying another new squadron, it's not like the Indonesian Govt has lack of fund, so I think buying a couple of new squadrons wouldn't be a problem



It's not my idea, but the higher ups in Air Force has trying to restructuring their forces in line with a new kind of threat. We are trying to oriented our defensive goal to cope with external threat and to achieve that goal the Air Force want's to bring and formulating the combat structure once we had in the Golden Decade of TNI AU back in 1960's era and evaluating them so we can faces the challenges ahead of us. You can find the clue in some news and TNI AU websites and how they had romanticizing the golden decade and wants to achieve the feat once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## guitar01

The defense minister said we are not interested in getting more Su30s, why is that? costly maintenance?
And exactly how many F16 block 32+ we will get? I understand 24 is the official number, but there's an old news article stating the US will give us 10 or 12 more if we're interested.


----------



## Dante

Hi guitar01
Could you elaborate more about the news...thx




guitar01 said:


> The defense minister said we are not interested in getting more Su30s, why is that? costly maintenance?
> And exactly how many F16 block 32+ we will get? I understand 24 is the official number, but there's an old news article stating the US will give us 10 or 12 more if we're interested.


----------



## Ayan81

Dante said:


> That is not the option....as jakartans said the T/A-50 are for the advance trainer squadron
> 
> Just curious, why you suggesting the Indonesian utilise their current T/A-50 which is operational on advance trainer squadron for other squadron with different mission?
> 
> The F-5 Tiger II squadron is a dedicated interceptor and air superiority squadron, in which its mission would be poorly perform by T/A-50, and re-assigned the advance trainer plane for other squadron will definitely affect the plane readiness and it will reflect poor air force management
> 
> So I think the MoD done the right thing by issuing the plan for buying another fighter squadron
> 
> Beside buying a half squadron of SU30 flanker, 2 squadron of F16, a squadron of T/A50 and a squadron of Super Tucano in the last 2-3 years are not enough for guarding Indonesia fast territory



I never stated that fa50 can do your air superiority role and it never will be, upgrading your current t50's can offer you light attack and point air defense, It also can substitute some missions of the high end fighters in a much less cost, together with your f16's i can be part of high low mix, because there are some jobs it can't do.

It's just a great force multiplier.


----------



## Nike

Ayan81 said:


> I never stated that fa50 can do your air superiority role and it never will be, upgrading your current t50's can offer you light attack and point air defense, It also can substitute some missions of the high end fighters in a much less cost, together with your f16's i can be part of high low mix, because there are some jobs it can't do.
> 
> It's just a great force multiplier.



we need dedicated training aircraft and LIFT aircraft and we lack of them, even though we had 8 Hawk Mk53 and 16 T-50.


----------



## Ayan81

madokafc said:


> we need dedicated training aircraft and LIFT aircraft and we lack of them, even though we had 8 Hawk Mk53 and 16 T-50.



ok, it's just a suggestion

good luck with the KFX program


----------



## Nike

Ayan81 said:


> ok, it's just a suggestion
> 
> good luck with the KFX program



some of us has reconsider some options to increase the number of Combatant units in our fleet and inventory including your very own idea to upgrading the T-50, but not all of top brass in the Air Forces very convinced and impressed. But still your idea has been thought for a while by our top brass.


----------



## Nike

program for the next period, how about to replace our old tracked SPH?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> program for the next period, how about to replace our old tracked SPH?
> View attachment 94151


Agree with you its time to find replacement of our old AMX 105mm SPH.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Women in uniform
Army reporters, video and photographers of the Army Information Center (Dispenad)
The front-line soldiers for media exposure, building good images and sharing documentation of the army to the public and media.


----------



## Dante

Thanks for the reply
Ok then you're clear that the procurement plan is for replacing the F5 Tiger II fighter, in which is mission is mainly air superiority

The Golden Eagle might be good for light fighter role, but we know the fighter trainer plane are short legged, I honestly hope that KAI can come up with a conformal fuel tank system rather than a conventional drop tank, so that it can free up some pylon for weapon system

I do also hope Golden Eagle have in flight refueling capability




Ayan81 said:


> I never stated that fa50 can do your air superiority role and it never will be, upgrading your current t50's can offer you light attack and point air defense, It also can substitute some missions of the high end fighters in a much less cost, together with your f16's i can be part of high low mix, because there are some jobs it can't do.
> 
> It's just a great force multiplier.





madokafc said:


> program for the next period, how about to replace our old tracked SPH?
> View attachment 94151


K9 Thunder?
Are you serious?is it gonna be involving tech transfer deal or just purchasing?

Before, I hope the army seek out some PzH 2000 that on reserve in Bundeswehr and/or in Royal Netherlands Army, but K9 Thunder is more than alright especially if the deal involving tech transfer


----------



## Nike

*The Next South China Sea Crisis: China vs. Indonesia?* 






Scott Bentley
September 24, 2014

As Indonesian president-elect Joko Widodo, also known as Jokowi, prepares officially to begin his term later next month, there remains a degree of uncertainty regarding the future policy settings of his administration both at home and abroad. One thing, though, seems increasingly clear: momentum is building toward the realization of Indonesia’s long-dormant potential to emerge as a maritime power.

The vision of Indonesia as a “global maritime nexus” (poros maritim dunia) gained prominence during the presidential campaign and seems set to become a central focus of the upcoming Jokowi administration. While Indonesia’s emergence as a maritime power is by no means assured—it will face many challenges ahead—we may be witnessing the dawn of a new era in Indonesian history.
The precise details of that maritime vision remain a work in progress, but some preliminary observations can be made. The foundation of the “global maritime nexus” concept is primarily economic: it seeks to increase maritime connectivity and thus economic equality between the various Indonesian provinces. That argument has been convincingly advanced by Faisal Basri, a leading economist and member of Jokowi’s expert team on the economy. Yet according to Basri, the vision of Indonesia as a maritime power isn’t limited to the economic dimension alone, and can also contain a security or defense function, including the protection of state sovereignty.

While Jokowi hasn’t spoken at any length on his own vision of the concept, the vision and mission statement he submitted during the campaign prioritized the protection of Indonesia’s maritime interests. The public statements that Jokowi has made on the issue have repeatedly touched on that priority, specifically the problem of illegal fishing.

In comments made earlier this month and published in the local Indonesian press, Jokowi stated that it was necessary to act decisively against foreign fishing vessels in order to prevent the continued theft of Indonesian resources. “If we do not act decisively, our fish will be stolen by foreign ships,” Jokowi was quoted as saying. Such comments indicate that he may not be as disengaged on foreign policy matters as some have expected; in fact he may be more assertive on certain priorities.

The issue of illegal fishing by foreign vessels is likely to prove a pivotal challenge for Jokowi’s administration, and will almost certainly create tension with another emerging maritime power—China. China is hardly the only country whose fishermen are operating illegally in Indonesian waters. But it’s the only one whose fishermen are directly supported if not encouraged by the coercive power of its state security services at sea.

China’s expanded presence in disputed areas of the South China Sea is increasingly bringing its fishermen, and its maritime security organizations, into direct contact and often confrontation with those of Indonesia. While the Indonesian foreign ministry continues to maintain there’s no dispute between China and Indonesia, China’s actions suggest otherwise.

A number of incidents have occurred in the area since 2010, resulting from what ultimately proved to be unsuccessful attempts by Indonesian security forces to prosecute Chinese fishermen operating illegally within Indonesia’s claimed EEZ. Those efforts to assert Indonesian jurisdiction in its claimed EEZ are beginning to form a pattern of persistent failure, a pattern which, if left unaltered, may eventually compromise Indonesia’s military deterrent posture in those areas, as well as the legal basis for its claims.

The most recent of those incidents occurred in March of 2013. Since I first wrote about that incident late last year new details have come to light, including the apparent use of electronic-warfare capabilities by the Chinese Maritime Law Enforcement (MLE) vessel Yuzheng 310. Based on the Indonesian captain’s own reporting, as well as subsequent investigation and analysis, it now appears highly likely that during that incident Yuzheng 310 jammed the communications of the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries (KKP) vessel Hiu Macan 001.

Consistent with the KKP captain’s description of events, Yuzheng 310 may have been disabling his ability to receive communications from his headquarters ashore, in an apparent effort to sever the vessel from its command and control (C2) loop. It appears likely Yuzheng 310 would have been calculating that—in combination with other coercive measures—the action would force the Indonesian captain to release his Chinese prisoners. The suite of measures had the desired effect, but might just as easily have proved dangerously escalatory had the KKP captain instead decided not to acquiesce.

Continued patrols in those areas by what is now the China Coast Guard may confront Jokowi with an early test of his leadership, possibly in a crisis scenario not dissimilar to that from March 2013. It remains to be seen whether or not the new administration is even aware of that potential contingency, let alone prepared to respond effectively.

Despite the obvious overlap between Jokowi’s focus on combating illegal fishing and the recent incidents with China in the South China Sea, it’s also unclear to what extent Jokowi is himself aware of that overlap, or the severity of the challenge it presents to his vision of Indonesia as a global maritime nexus. Addressing that challenge will require decisive leadership from the new president and his team, both domestically and abroad.

_Scott Bentley is currently a PhD candidate at the Australian Defense Force Academy, UNSW. His research focuses on security strategies in maritime Southeast Asia. This piece first appeared in ASPI’s The Strategist here. _

The Next South China Sea Crisis: China vs. Indonesia? | The National Interest Blog


----------



## Nike

Soldiers from the 1st Battalion, 25th Aviation Regiment - Gunfighters, 25th Combat Aviation Brigade, 25th Infantry Division and the Indonesian Army Aviation's Squadron 31 conduct the Combined Arms Live Fire Exercise Aviation Rehearsal.(U.S. Army photo by Sgt.1st Class Matthew Veasley, 16th Mobile Public Affairs Detachment)






Soldiers from the 1st Battalion, 25th Aviation Regiment - Gunfighters, 25th Combat Aviation Brigade, 25th Infantry Division and the Indonesian Army Aviation's Squadron 31 conduct the Combined Arms Live Fire Exercise Aviation Rehearsal.(U.S. Army photo by Sgt.1st Class Matthew Veasley, 16th Mobile Public Affairs Detachment)







Soldiers from the 1st Battalion, 25th Aviation Regiment - Gunfighters, 25th Combat Aviation Brigade, 25th Infantry Division and the Indonesian Army Aviation's Squadron 31 conduct the Combined Arms Live Fire Exercise Aviation Rehearsal.(U.S. Army photo by Sgt.1st Class Matthew Veasley, 16th Mobile Public Affairs Detachment)







Soldiers from the 1st Battalion, 25th Aviation Regiment - Gunfighters, 25th Combat Aviation Brigade, 25th Infantry Division and the Indonesian Army Aviation's Squadron 31 conduct the Combined Arms Live Fire Exercise Aviation Rehearsal.(U.S. Army photo by Sgt.1st Class Matthew Veasley, 16th Mobile Public Affairs Detachment)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

A Bo-105 from the Indonesian Army Aviation's Squadron 31 fires rockets as part of the Combined Arms Live Fire Exercise Aviation Rehearsal during Garuda Shield 2014. The exercise is a bilateral, tactical military exercise sponsored by U.S. Army Pacific and hosted by the Indonesian Armed Forces. Approximately 1,200 personnel from U.S. Army and Indonesian Armed Forces will conduct a series of training events focused on peace support operations. (Photo by U.S. Army Sgt. Brooks Fletcher, 16th Mobile Public Affairs Detachment)







Soldiers from the Indonesian Army Aviation's Squadron 31 remove 30mm explosive and tracer rounds from a MI-35 Attack Helicopter following the Combined Arms Live Fire Exercise Aviation Rehearsal during Garuda Shield 2014. The exercise is a bilateral, tactical military exercise sponsored by U.S. Army Pacific and hosted by the Indonesian Armed Forces. Approximately 1,200 personnel from U.S. Army and Indonesian Armed Forces will conduct a series of training events focused on peace support operations. (Photo by U.S. Army Sgt. Brooks Fletcher, 16th Mobile Public Affairs Detachment)






Soldiers from the 1st Battalion, 25th Aviation Regiment - Gunfighters, 25th Combat Aviation Brigade, 25th Infantry Division and the Indonesian Army Aviation's Squadron 31 conduct the Combined Arms Live Fire Exercise Aviation Rehearsal.(U.S. Army photo by Sgt.1st Class Matthew Veasley, 16th Mobile Public Affairs Detachment)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Army on duty in Lebanon


----------



## Genesis

madokafc said:


> *The Next South China Sea Crisis: China vs. Indonesia?*
> 
> View attachment 95293
> 
> 
> Scott Bentley
> September 24, 2014
> 
> As Indonesian president-elect Joko Widodo, also known as Jokowi, prepares officially to begin his term later next month, there remains a degree of uncertainty regarding the future policy settings of his administration both at home and abroad. One thing, though, seems increasingly clear: momentum is building toward the realization of Indonesia’s long-dormant potential to emerge as a maritime power.
> 
> The vision of Indonesia as a “global maritime nexus” (poros maritim dunia) gained prominence during the presidential campaign and seems set to become a central focus of the upcoming Jokowi administration. While Indonesia’s emergence as a maritime power is by no means assured—it will face many challenges ahead—we may be witnessing the dawn of a new era in Indonesian history.
> The precise details of that maritime vision remain a work in progress, but some preliminary observations can be made. The foundation of the “global maritime nexus” concept is primarily economic: it seeks to increase maritime connectivity and thus economic equality between the various Indonesian provinces. That argument has been convincingly advanced by Faisal Basri, a leading economist and member of Jokowi’s expert team on the economy. Yet according to Basri, the vision of Indonesia as a maritime power isn’t limited to the economic dimension alone, and can also contain a security or defense function, including the protection of state sovereignty.
> 
> While Jokowi hasn’t spoken at any length on his own vision of the concept, the vision and mission statement he submitted during the campaign prioritized the protection of Indonesia’s maritime interests. The public statements that Jokowi has made on the issue have repeatedly touched on that priority, specifically the problem of illegal fishing.
> 
> In comments made earlier this month and published in the local Indonesian press, Jokowi stated that it was necessary to act decisively against foreign fishing vessels in order to prevent the continued theft of Indonesian resources. “If we do not act decisively, our fish will be stolen by foreign ships,” Jokowi was quoted as saying. Such comments indicate that he may not be as disengaged on foreign policy matters as some have expected; in fact he may be more assertive on certain priorities.
> 
> The issue of illegal fishing by foreign vessels is likely to prove a pivotal challenge for Jokowi’s administration, and will almost certainly create tension with another emerging maritime power—China. China is hardly the only country whose fishermen are operating illegally in Indonesian waters. But it’s the only one whose fishermen are directly supported if not encouraged by the coercive power of its state security services at sea.
> 
> China’s expanded presence in disputed areas of the South China Sea is increasingly bringing its fishermen, and its maritime security organizations, into direct contact and often confrontation with those of Indonesia. While the Indonesian foreign ministry continues to maintain there’s no dispute between China and Indonesia, China’s actions suggest otherwise.
> 
> A number of incidents have occurred in the area since 2010, resulting from what ultimately proved to be unsuccessful attempts by Indonesian security forces to prosecute Chinese fishermen operating illegally within Indonesia’s claimed EEZ. Those efforts to assert Indonesian jurisdiction in its claimed EEZ are beginning to form a pattern of persistent failure, a pattern which, if left unaltered, may eventually compromise Indonesia’s military deterrent posture in those areas, as well as the legal basis for its claims.
> 
> The most recent of those incidents occurred in March of 2013. Since I first wrote about that incident late last year new details have come to light, including the apparent use of electronic-warfare capabilities by the Chinese Maritime Law Enforcement (MLE) vessel Yuzheng 310. Based on the Indonesian captain’s own reporting, as well as subsequent investigation and analysis, it now appears highly likely that during that incident Yuzheng 310 jammed the communications of the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries (KKP) vessel Hiu Macan 001.
> 
> Consistent with the KKP captain’s description of events, Yuzheng 310 may have been disabling his ability to receive communications from his headquarters ashore, in an apparent effort to sever the vessel from its command and control (C2) loop. It appears likely Yuzheng 310 would have been calculating that—in combination with other coercive measures—the action would force the Indonesian captain to release his Chinese prisoners. The suite of measures had the desired effect, but might just as easily have proved dangerously escalatory had the KKP captain instead decided not to acquiesce.
> 
> Continued patrols in those areas by what is now the China Coast Guard may confront Jokowi with an early test of his leadership, possibly in a crisis scenario not dissimilar to that from March 2013. It remains to be seen whether or not the new administration is even aware of that potential contingency, let alone prepared to respond effectively.
> 
> Despite the obvious overlap between Jokowi’s focus on combating illegal fishing and the recent incidents with China in the South China Sea, it’s also unclear to what extent Jokowi is himself aware of that overlap, or the severity of the challenge it presents to his vision of Indonesia as a global maritime nexus. Addressing that challenge will require decisive leadership from the new president and his team, both domestically and abroad.
> 
> _Scott Bentley is currently a PhD candidate at the Australian Defense Force Academy, UNSW. His research focuses on security strategies in maritime Southeast Asia. This piece first appeared in ASPI’s The Strategist here. _
> 
> The Next South China Sea Crisis: China vs. Indonesia? | The National Interest Blog


what do you recommend? Since I think you can be reasonable. 

Let's say we don't stop, and let's also say we don't bring the confrontation on the table, but under it, while we are at it let's say we will continue to assert our claims with just coast guards and fishermen.

Do you recommend shooting it out and see who comes up with what? 

BTW, nice pics, blackhawks are awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Genesis said:


> what do you recommend? Since I think you can be reasonable.
> 
> Let's say we don't stop, and let's also say we don't bring the confrontation on the table, but under it, while we are at it let's say we will continue to assert our claims with just coast guards and fishermen.
> 
> Do you recommend shooting it out and see who comes up with what?
> 
> BTW, nice pics, blackhawks are awesome.



Cautious approach, since we know China can only respect power more than words. But we know China can be reasoned more than Russia in any way.

i think Indonesia can using her diplomatic cards in line with to preparing and beefed up our defense system in and around Natuna. And with that, Indonesia must using all of diplomatic cards to made the status quo to be maintained as long as she can. Promoting joint patrol, join naval exercises and code of conduct between ASEAN countries, PR of China, Japan and US in South China Sea area is one thing came up to my mind to de-escalate the tension and bringing the freedom of Navigation here in South China Sea.


----------



## guitar01

Dante said:


> Hi guitar01
> Could you elaborate more about the news...thx



I can't find the article anymore, but it's somewhere in old kaskus circa 2011/2012. Not long after the news of original grant.


----------



## Nike

Landing in Bung Tomo Class





Helikopter jenis Bolkow dari Skuadron Udara 400 TNI AL melakukan pendaratan di geladak KRI Bung Tomo (357), di Selat Madura, Jatim, Sabtu (27/9). Keberhasilan helikopter jenis Bolkow, Bell maupun Dauphin melakukan misi terbang dan mendarat di atas kapal jenis Multi Role Light Fregate (MRLF) yang berlayar dengan kecepatan 10 knot itu *menepis keraguan sejumlah pengamat Alutsista terkait stabilitas tiga unit kapal MRLF yang baru dibeli TNI AL* untuk menambah kekuatan di Satuan Kapal Eskorta (Satkor-Armatim). ANTARA FOTO/Joko Sulistyo





Helikopter jenis Bolkow dari Skuadron Udara 400 TNI AL melakukan pendaratan di geladak KRI Bung Tomo (357), di Selat Madura, Jatim, Sabtu (27/9). Keberhasilan helikopter jenis Bolkow, Bell maupun Dauphin melakukan misi terbang dan mendarat di atas kapal jenis Multi Role Light Fregate (MRLF) yang berlayar dengan kecepatan 10 knot itu *menepis keraguan sejumlah pengamat Alutsista terkait stabilitas tiga unit kapal MRLF yang baru dibeli TNI AL* untuk menambah kekuatan di Satuan Kapal Eskorta (Satkor-Armatim). ANTARA FOTO/Joko Sulistyo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Kedatangan KRI Usman HarunSejumlah awak KRI Usman Harun (USH-359) melakukan penghormatan lambung kiri di Perairan Karimunjawa, Jateng, Minggu (28/9). KRI kelas Multirole Light Fregate (MRLF) buatan BAE System Maritime Naval Ship Inggris itu tiba dari Inggris setelah menempuh pelayaran bersama KRI John Lie (JOL-358) selama 40 hari lebih, selanjutnya kapal tersebut akan bertugas di jajaran Satuan Kapal Eskorta Armada RI Wilayah Timur TNI AL. (ANTARA FOTO/Joko Sulistyo)






Sejumlah kapal Republik Indonesia (KRI) kelas Van Speijk dan Multi Role Light Fregate (MRLF) melakukan manuvera taktis di perairan Karimunjawa, Jawa Tengah, Minggu (28/9). Latihan tersebut bagian dari penyambutan KRI John Lie (JOL)-358 dan KRI Usman Harun (USH)-359 buatan BAE System Maritime Naval Ship Inggris yang selanjutnya akan bergabung dengan KRI Bung Tomo (TOM)-357 di jajaran Satuan Kapal Eskorta (Satkor) Komando Armada RI wilayah Timur (Koarmatim) TNI AL. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)






Sejumlah awak KRI Usman Harun (USH-359) melakukan penghormatan lambung kiri di Perairan Karimunjawa, Jateng, Minggu (28/9). KRI kelas Multirole Light Fregate (MRLF) buatan BAE System Maritime Naval Ship Inggris itu tiba dari Inggris setelah menempuh pelayaran bersama KRI John Lie (JOL-358) selama 40 hari lebih, selanjutnya kapal tersebut akan bertugas di jajaran Satuan Kapal Eskorta Armada RI Wilayah Timur TNI AL. (ANTARA FOTO/Joko Sulistyo)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Sabtu 27 Sep 2014 Foto Nasional

*Indonesian Super Tucano*




Pesawat tempur taktis ringan, Super Tucano EMB-314/A-29 tiba di Pangkalan Udara Abdulrachman Saleh di Desa Saptorenggo, Pakis, Malang, 26 September 2014. TEMPO/Abdi Purmono







Pesawat tempur taktis ringan Super Tucano EMB-314/A-29 tiba di Pangkalan Udara Abdulrachman Saleh di Pakis, Malang, 26 September 2014. Super Tucano diterbangkan langsung dari pabriknya, Empresa Braziliera de Aeronautica (Embraer), di Sao Paulo, Brasil. TEMPO/Abdi Purmono





Personel Skadron Udara 21 memasukkan Pesawat Super Tucano EMB-314/A-29 ke shelter usai tiba di Pangkalan Udara Abdulrachman Saleh di Desa Saptorenggo, Kecamatan Pakis, Kabupaten Malang, 26 September 2014. TEMPO/Abdi Purmono





Tiga dari empat ekor pesawat tempur taktis ringan Super Tucano, terparkir di shelter Skadron Udara 21 di Pangkalan Udara Abdulrachman Saleh, Desa Saptorenggo, Pakis, Malang, Jawa Timur, 26 September 2014. Indonesia mendatangkan 4 tersebut untuk menggantikan pesawat OV-10 Bronco yang sudah pensiun pada Oktober 2010. TEMPO/ABDI PURMONO





Indonesia mendatangkan 4 Pesawat Super Tucano EMB-314/A-29 dari Brasil di Pangkalan Udara Abdulrachman Saleh, Pakis, Malang, 26 September 2014. Kini TNI Angkatan Udara telah mempunyai 8 pesawat Super Tucano. TEMPO/Abdi Purmono





Pilot asal Brasil turun dari kokpit pesawat Super Tucano yang diterbangkan ke Skadron Udara 21 di Pangkalan Udara Abdulrachman Saleh, Pakis, Malang, Jawa Timur, 26 September 2014. Pesawat taktis ringan tersebut di datangkan dari Brasil dan diterbangkan selama 16 hari. TEMPO/ABDI PURMONO


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Genesis said:


> what do you recommend? Since I think you can be reasonable.
> 
> Let's say we don't stop, and let's also say we don't bring the confrontation on the table, but under it, while we are at it let's say we will continue to assert our claims with just coast guards and fishermen.
> 
> Do you recommend shooting it out and see who comes up with what?
> 
> BTW, nice pics, blackhawks are awesome.


China must consider one thing, Indonesia is the only reliable partner in South East Asia. Bullying us like you did with Philippines and Vietnam will end up creating a militant ASEAN. China is superpower but not at the same level with USA. US can force their will almost in every part of the globe since US have strategic partners and allies. We see the aggressiveness of China is a sign of fear. China is encircled by US allies from South Korea, Japan, Taiwan to Philippines. Bullying us (Vietnam, Indonesia, Malaysia) is counter-productive for China interest. If China keeps doing that its only a matter of time before all ASEAN united under US influence and complete the encirclement of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

credit to kenyot10 and Pelisaurus @kaskus.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gennaro

Second batch of F-16 just arrived guys, sorry I cannot post link here haven't exceeded 29 posts yet. Can't post the pic as well for some reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

More pics from the preparation of the Armed Force Day

Grad MRL - Marine Corps.





BVP-2, Marine Corps





Leopard 2A4 convoy entering the Eastern Fleet HQ complex





Kopassus tactical vehicles (Land Rover & Casspir)




Kopassus Bushmaster





Ground crew preparing Su-30

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Anoa 6x6 APC with Stryker 





Mi-35 Indonesian army





Formation of Hind and Apache





Battle formation between mechanized forces with Army aviation





Blackhawk and Bell 412EP

credit to kenyot10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Gennaro said:


> Second batch of F-16 just arrived guys, sorry I cannot post link here haven't exceeded 29 posts yet. Can't post the pic as well for some reason.


Yup, 3 more Vipers has arrived today at SKU-3 Iswahyudi AFB.
In total 6 of 24 unit delivered this year.





Originally posted by @gombaljaya at Timawa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Kedatangan KRI Usman Harun (USH)-359*Kapal Republik Indonesia (KRI) kelas Multi Role Light Fregate (MRLF) KRI Usman Harun (USH)-359 melintas diperairan Karimunjawa, Jawa Tengah, Minggu (28/9). Kapal perang buatan BAE System Maritime Naval Ship Inggris itu tiba dari Inggris setelah menempuh pelayaran bersama KRI John Lie (JOL-358) selama 40 hari lebih, selanjutnya kapal tersebut akan bertugas di jajaran Satuan Kapal Eskorta Armada RI Wilayah Timur TNI AL. ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat


----------



## Nike

Parade exercise : Leopard 2A4 columns with KRI Bung Tomo class at the backgroound.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Ceremony acceptance of KRI Teluk Bintuni 520











Garuda shield Exercises 2014, credit to Kenyot10


----------



## Gennaro

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Yup, 3 more Vipers has arrived today at SKU-3 Iswahyudi AFB.
> In total 6 of 24 unit delivered this year.
> View attachment 96527
> 
> 
> Originally posted by @gombaljaya at Timawa.



3? I thought only 2?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Gennaro said:


> 3? I thought only 2?


Correction its only 2 so currently we have 5 of 24


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesian Air Force receives second batch of F-16C/D Block 52ID fighter jets*




Two F-16s the Air Force C 52ID second phase of deliveries has landed safely in Madiun Iswahjudi Air Force Base on Saturday (27/9) afternoon at 11:18 pm after leaving Andersen AFB Guam exactly 5 hours and 18 minutes earlier. Both pilots of manned aircraft Tucson Air National Guard with the tail number TS-1641 and TS-1643. Both the F-16 C takes off from Andersen AFB Hawaii at 11.00 local time (06.00 am) then escorted to fly the KC-10 tanker aircraft to the Java Sea. And finally on the last leg of the leg on September 27, the two aircraft landed at 11:18 pm in Lanud Iswahjudi Madison and parked directly in the Air 3 Squadron hangar. 

The journey taken by a height of 25,000 feet at a speed of 0.8 MN (Mach Number) or about 480 KTAS (Knots True Air Speed) past the quiet Pacific Ocean before entering Indonesian territory. During the trip carried water to air refueling aircraft KC-10 dg of Travis with five refueling in the air. 

Aircraft touchdown in RW 17 Iswahjudi Air Force Base at 11:18 pm and pkl go directly to the Air Squadron Hangar 3 "The Dragon Nest" .Second aviators received by Commander Iswahjudi Air Force Base officials were accompanied by all other Lanud besides the fighter pilots of the various squadron gathered Iswahjudi Air Force Base. The new aircraft is scheduled to reinforce formations Fly Past to enliven the 69th anniversary of TNI on October 7, 2014 in Surabaya 

Both aircraft begin a long journey halfway around the earth, by departing from Hill AFB Utah on Monday (22/9) at 11:20 local time and flew across the Pacific Ocean for six hours with five times the refueling water Hickham AFB successfully landed in Hawaii at 13:05. Furthermore, the flight crew rest day Hawaii before continuing the journey to Andersen AFB Guam. on Wednesday (24/9). Both F-16 C plane took off from Hickham AFB Hawaii at 11:06 local time (04:06 GMT) with escorted KC-10 tanker aircraft and eight hours later at 14:55 pm, he landed at Andersen AFB Guam. 

The second coming of [esawat is part of the project "Peace Bima Sena II" is the procurement of 24 F-16s C / D-52ID. The entire original aircraft F-16 C / D block 25 undergoing upgrading and refurbished order "airframe" in addition to the modernization of the system "avionics" and weapons Ogden Air Logistics Center at Hill AFB, Utah. 

Strengthened airframe, cockpit updated, network cable and installed new electronics, all the old systems in reconditioned or replaced by a new and advanced mission computer as a brain new aircraft added to born again with far greater capabilities and powerful. 

Implementation of regeneration include structural / aircraft airframe upgrades to reach the service life (service life) optimal. Not only that, the entire engine type aircraft F100-PW-220 / E has been undergoing an upgrade is new again, especially with the installation of the system DEEC (Digital Electronic Engine Computer) and new age new Engine Augmentor her clothing twice as long. And most importantly aircraft avionics modernization will improve the ability to be on par with the F-16 Block 52. 

Upgrade F-16 C / D This 52ID which includes modernization and upgrade avionics and aircraft engines implemented to improve the ability to be on par with the F-16 block 50/52, especially with the installation of "brain and nervous" that the new aircraft Mission Computer MMC- 7000A version of the M-5 were also used 52+ Block, as well as radar AN / APG-68 (V) enhanced the ability to match the new system is installed. Also Improved Data Modem Link 16 for advanced data communication, Embedded GPS / INS (EGI) block-52 which combines the functions of GPS and INS and useful for shooting JDAM (GPS Bomb), Electronic Warfare Management System AN / ALQ-213, Radar Warning Receiver ALR-69 Class IV and Countermeasures Dispenser Set ALE-47 for release Chaffs / Flares anti radar / anti missile. While the ability of radar AN / APG-68 (V) increased in order to be able to support new equipment and systems are installed. 

The aircraft is quite reliable in air combat as well as the agile F-16 C / D 52ID Air Force is also well equipped with sophisticated weapons short-range missiles AIM-9 Sidewinder L / M / X and IRIS-T (NATO) as well as mid-range missile AIM- 120 AMRAAM-C to battle scenario "Beyond Visual Range". To attack surface targets equipped aircraft cannon 20 mm, standard bomb MK 81/82/83/84, Laser Guided Bomb Paveway, JDAM (GPS Bomb), anti-runway bomb Durandal, AGM-65 Maverick missiles K2, AGM-84 Harpoon missiles (anti-ship) missile AGM-88 HARM (anti-radar), the Improved Data Modem Link 16, Head Up Display latest big screen compatible with a Helmet Mounted Cueing System and Night Vision Google. Equipped with sophisticated navigation and targeting pods like the Sniper / LITENING, allowing the aircraft to combat operations and be able to carry out night missions supression Of Enemy Air Defence (SEAD) to neutralize enemy air defenses. 

The ability of advanced avionics systems and weapons as well as the advantages of modern air power operating range allows this aircraft to head off any dark flight or hit the target surface, either outside or within our sovereign territory, at the time of the day or night without any trouble. 

Air Force planned new fleet of F-16 C / D 52ID will complement Air Squadron 3 rd Lanud Madison and 16 Squadron Air Force base Rusmin Nuryadin Pekanbaru. It is expected that by the time the future IFX fighter is ready to operate the experience and understanding of the application of the use of modern air warfare technology gained in the operation of the F-16 CD 52ID undoubtedly will vastly improve the planning, procurement, training and doctrine and Air Force tactical air war in order the air force is able to outperform competitors of our country. This advanced aircraft will add to the strength of the Air Force fighter as the backbone of Air Power (Strength Aerospace) in order to maintain our Indonesian National Security.

TNI AU Menerima F-16 C 52ID Gelombang Kedua | Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

KRI Bung Tomo (TOM-357) melaksanakan uji tembakan meriam 76 milimeter di Pulau Gundul, Jateng, Minggu (28/9). Bersama KRI John Lie (JOL-358), dan KRI Usman Harun (USH-357) KRI jenis perusak ringan (Multi Role Light Fregate/MRLF) buatan BAE System Maritime Naval Ships Inggris yang baru dibeli TNI AL itu akan bertugas di Satuan Kapal Eskorta (Satkor-Armada RI Wilayah Timur). ANTARA FOTO/Joko Sulistyo











credit to Kenyot@kaskus.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Army Czech Bren A-2







Scorpion Evo-3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

credit to kenyot and Pelisaurus

Bung Tomo Class while in formation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Trying RHIB in Bung Tomo Class, credit to Peliosaurus and kenyot10

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

preparation for National Armed Forces Anniversary day 











credit to original uploader and photographer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*RI to strengthen defense in South China Sea *
Fadli, The Jakarta Post, Batam | Headlines | Mon, September 29 2014, 9:45 AM





Headlines News
To increase its military defenses in the South China Sea, the government is preparing to establish an F16 fighter jet squadron in Pekanbaru, Riau Islands, and an Apache helicopter squadron near the South China Sea.

Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said the government had decided upon the measure to safeguard Asia’s largest gas field exploration at Riau Islands’ East Natuna field, formerly known as the Natuna-D Alpha block, which is set for development in the near future.

“Oil and gas production in the South China Sea is immense and we are about to develop the biggest gas field in Asia. We need to secure it as a national strategic object,” Purnomo said Saturday on the sidelines of the launch of five attack missile boats and one fast patrol boat at the Batu Ampar container port in Batam, Riau Islands. 

During the event, Purnomo said investment in the country’s defense system had been extensive over the past five years, adding that the amount was three times larger than the investment during the 2005-2009 government administration and five times larger than the 2000-2004 administration. 

The former energy and mineral resources minister said the F16 squadron would enhance the existing fighter squadron in Pekanbaru, which is home to a number of Hawk 100 and 200 weapons system jets.

“There will be a LIFT [lead-in fighter trainer] fighter jet, Hawk 100 and 200 jets as well as the latest series of F16 C/D jets. [We need them] because there are many strategic projects in the area,” Purnomo said, while declining to comment on the disputes in the South China Sea.

Indonesia has been warned that the territorial disputes over certain islands in the South China Sea is a real threat that could sooner or later impact this country.

Head of the Maritime Security Coordinating Board (Bakorkamla), Vice Adm. Desi Albert Mamahit, said Indonesia’s waters off Riau Islands were not part of the disputed territory. However, they were very close to the area and China had not yet clarified what claims it would make regarding Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone around them.

“This is clearly a real threat for Indonesia,” said Desi, who is also rector of the Indonesia Defense 
University.

He said Indonesia needed to be prepared to deal with any move made by any party involved in the disputes.

He said China had claimed ownership over the Paracel Islands and the Spratly Islands by saying the waters around them were traditional Chinese fishing areas, even though they are located thousands of kilometers from the Chinese mainland.

At the same time, a number of ASEAN member states, namely Vietnam, Malaysia, the Philippines and Brunei Darussalam, also claim ownership over territory in the South China Sea.

“This is complicated as there are conflicts between fellow ASEAN member countries and China. It makes it difficult to speak with one voice, although so far ASEAN solidarity has been maintained,” Desi said.

RI to strengthen defense in South China Sea | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Submarine squadron
KRI Nanggala 402





KRI Cakra 401





Loading the AEG Heavy Weight SUT Torpedo, locally built by Indonesian Aerospace (IAe), PT Dirgantara Indonesia under the license of Allgemeine Elektrizitäts-Gesellschaft Germany.





KRI Cakra sailing with missile corvette KRI Fatahillah 361





KRI Nanggala 402 sailing with Los Angeles Class submarine USS Oklahoma City (SSN-723)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

An Eurocopter Dauphin Test landing in KRI Bung Tomo






Sebuah helikopter Anti Kapal Selam (AKS) jenis Eurocopter SA 365/AS365 Dauphin 2 (Dolphin) milik Skuadron Udara 100 TNI AL mendarat di geladak KRI Bung Tomo (TOM-357) di Selat Madura, Senin (29/9). Dauphin adalah helikopter medium-berat serbaguna bermesin ganda yang diproduksi oleh Eurocopter, TNI AL berhasil menguji pendaratan, lepas landas, cross deck landing dan touch and go dengan kapal perusak ringan (Multi Role Light Fregate/MRLF) baru buatan Inggris yang sejauh ini dianggap tidak stabil. (ANTARA FOTO/Joko Sulistyo)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

madokafc said:


> Cautious approach, since we know China can only respect power more than words. But we know China can be reasoned more than Russia in any way.
> 
> i think Indonesia can using her diplomatic cards in line with to preparing and beefed up our defense system in and around Natuna. And with that, Indonesia must using all of diplomatic cards to made the status quo to be maintained as long as she can. Promoting joint patrol, join naval exercises and code of conduct between ASEAN countries, PR of China, Japan and US in South China Sea area is one thing came up to my mind to de-escalate the tension and bringing the freedom of Navigation here in South China Sea.



I think the ball is in Indonesia's court right now, Indonesia is clearly the big wolf on campus in the ASEAN arena, now we don't need Indonesia's support, but would Indonesia consider turning a blind eye for certain actions.

Right now the rocks and what not is not very defined within the map, it could or couldn't be in our claims, it really depends. We have been there, but we also didn't say much. There's room for us to leave that part of the sea alone.

Truth be told we would do what we do either way, but how Indonesia reacts would determined how we react. 

Bringing US into the equation seems the only solution for ASEAN to maintain status quo, the question for you is, is status quo really beneficial to you. When you become more developed down the line, what do you want to gain from ASEAN and would a status quo power like America, allow for it, especially since a few are their allies.


----------



## Aepsilons

Genesis said:


> I think the ball is in Indonesia's court right now, Indonesia is clearly the big wolf on campus in the ASEAN arena, now we don't need Indonesia's support, but would Indonesia consider turning a blind eye for certain actions.
> 
> Right now the rocks and what not is not very defined within the map, it could or couldn't be in our claims, it really depends. We have been there, but we also didn't say much. There's room for us to leave that part of the sea alone.
> 
> Truth be told we would do what we do either way, but how Indonesia reacts would determined how we react.
> 
> Bringing US into the equation seems the only solution for ASEAN to maintain status quo, the question for you is, is status quo really beneficial to you. When you become more developed down the line, what do you want to gain from ASEAN and would a status quo power like America, allow for it, especially since a few are their allies.



One thing that I admire about Indonesia is that despite her shear power and size, political economy of Indonesia shows that the government in Jakarta is willing to resolve prevailing boundary issues. Within the past year, both Indonesia and the Philippines had signed a maritime boundary accord. The fact that Indonesia had teh political will to do so, given the Philippines' shear military weakness in comparison to Indonesia, shows to ASEAN and to a larger extent, the Asia-Pacific Community, that Indonesia is a responsible, and reliable ascendant power.One should also observe / study how Indonesia treats , communicates with her much smaller neighbors that include Malaysia, Singapore, Brunei. The word hegemony does not come to mind, rather, cooperation comes to the fore. 

As Indonesia's economy continues to grow, as she responds to new threats, new equations, it will benefit her to expand her partners to include the United States, Japan, Australia, New Zealand, ASEAN, as well as PRC, India. And I agree to what Ms. @madokafc when she said that joint naval patrols would help enforce stability, as well as a binding code of conduct of the seas.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

Nihonjin1051 said:


> One thing that I admire about Indonesia is that despite her shear power and size, political economy of Indonesia shows that the government in Jakarta is willing to resolve prevailing boundary issues. Within the past year, both Indonesia and the Philippines had signed a maritime boundary accord. The fact that Indonesia had teh political will to do so, given the Philippines' shear military weakness in comparison to Indonesia, shows to ASEAN and to a larger extent, the Asia-Pacific Community, that Indonesia is a responsible, and reliable ascendant power.One should also observe / study how Indonesia treats , communicates with her much smaller neighbors that include Malaysia, Singapore, Brunei. The word hegemony does not come to mind, rather, cooperation comes to the fore.
> 
> As Indonesia's economy continues to grow, as she responds to new threats, new equations, it will benefit her to expand her partners to include the United States, Japan, Australia, New Zealand, ASEAN, as well as PRC, India. And I agree to what Ms. @madokafc when she said that joint naval patrols would help enforce stability, as well as a binding code of conduct of the seas.


Not only with Philipine, but also Singapore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

So... what will be the F-5 replacement be decided? Heard it is going to be Eurofighter.


----------



## Nike

Genesis said:


> I think the ball is in Indonesia's court right now, Indonesia is clearly the big wolf on campus in the ASEAN arena, now we don't need Indonesia's support, but would Indonesia consider turning a blind eye for certain actions.
> 
> Right now the rocks and what not is not very defined within the map, it could or couldn't be in our claims, it really depends. We have been there, but we also didn't say much. There's room for us to leave that part of the sea alone.
> 
> Truth be told we would do what we do either way, but how Indonesia reacts would determined how we react.
> 
> Bringing US into the equation seems the only solution for ASEAN to maintain status quo, the question for you is, is status quo really beneficial to you. When you become more developed down the line, what do you want to gain from ASEAN and would a status quo power like America, allow for it, especially since a few are their allies.



Freedom of Navigation in SCS and our aspire to become the maritime power who utilize the free pass for every crucial sea lane is in our best interest and to maintain the status quo in SCS is a must to achieve that.


----------



## Genesis

madokafc said:


> Freedom of Navigation in SCS and our aspire to become the maritime power who utilize the free pass for every crucial sea lane is in our best interest and to maintain the status quo in SCS is a must to achieve that.



any original ideas not based on propaganda? You want freedom of navigation, on the list of great trade nations, Indonesia is no where, we on the other hand is number one, who do you think affects more if there isn't any freedom of navigation. See, just because some people keep saying something doesn't make it true.


----------



## Nike

Genesis said:


> any original ideas not based on propaganda? You want freedom of navigation, on the list of great trade nations, Indonesia is no where, we on the other hand is number one, who do you think affects more if there isn't any freedom of navigation. See, just because some people keep saying something doesn't make it true.



It is not propaganda, it's all about business and economy. But the real fact Indonesia is an archipelago countries, even though our export and import is much less than China but the truth is our trade lane come and by by sea. And we can't ignore the facts if our trade partners mainly is China, Japan, South Korea, US of A, Taiwan, Singapore and Russia, and almost all of our important trading line crossing the South China Sea. Another thing, in which we regard the extensive value of Status Quo in South China sea is Indonesia want to utilize the freedom of navigation in South China Sea to compete in business shipping line and commercial cargo by sea against China and Singapore shipping industry. And if China can completing their control over South China Sea it will be a dead end for our commercial shipping industries because surely China can made a new navigation rules who bring more benefit for their own shipping industries back home, and those rules will be enforced by their own coast guard. And another thing in which has become our main concern is about fisheries industries, South China Sea until now become the main sources fish catch. We can't let PRC completely controlling over SCS, if its happened it will become a death notes for our Maritime power aspiration.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Latihan Anti Teror*Sejumlah prajurit TNI Yonif 900/Raider Kodam IX Udayana melakukan pengejaran teroris dengan kendaraan tempur dalam latihan penanggulangan teroris di Denpasar, Bali, Selasa (30/9). Simulasi yang melibatkan sedikitnya 50 prajurit anti teror tersebut untuk meningkatkan kesigapan prajurit dalam mengantisipasi ancaman teroris khususnya di Bali yang selalu menjadi tolok ukur keamanan bagi masyarakat internasional. (ANTARA FOTO/Nyoman Budhiana)






*Latihan Anti Teror*Tiga prajurit TNI Yonif 900/Raider Kodam IX Udayana menyelamatkan sandera dari atas bus dalam latihan penanggulangan teroris di Denpasar, Bali, Selasa (30/9). Simulasi yang melibatkan sedikitnya 50 prajurit anti teror tersebut untuk meningkatkan kesigapan prajurit dalam mengantisipasi ancaman teroris khususnya di Bali yang selalu menjadi tolok ukur keamanan bagi masyarakat internasional. (ANTARA FOTO/Nyoman Budhiana)






*Latihan Anti Teror*Tiga prajurit TNI Yonif 900/Raider Kodam IX Udayana menyelamatkan sandera dari atas bus dalam latihan penanggulangan teroris di Denpasar, Bali, Selasa (30/9). Simulasi yang melibatkan sedikitnya 50 prajurit anti teror tersebut untuk meningkatkan kesigapan prajurit dalam mengantisipasi ancaman teroris khususnya di Bali yang selalu menjadi tolok ukur keamanan bagi masyarakat internasional. (ANTARA FOTO/Nyoman Budhiana)


----------



## Genesis

madokafc said:


> It is not propaganda, it's all about business and economy. But the real fact Indonesia is an archipelago countries, even though our export and import is much less than China but the truth is our trade lane come and by by sea. And we can't ignore the facts if our trade partners mainly is China, Japan, South Korea, US of A, Taiwan, Singapore and Russia, and almost all of our important trading line crossing the South China Sea. Another thing, in which we regard the extensive value of Status Quo in South China sea is Indonesia want to utilize the freedom of navigation in South China Sea to compete in business shipping line and commercial cargo by sea against China and Singapore shipping industry. And if China can completing their control over South China Sea it will be a dead end for our commercial shipping industries because surely China can made a new navigation rules who bring more benefit for their own shipping industries back home, and those rules will be enforced by their own coast guard. And another thing in which has become our main concern is about fisheries industries, South China Sea until now become the main sources fish catch. We can't let PRC completely controlling over SCS, if its happened it will become a death notes for our Maritime power aspiration.



Yea that's not going to happen, and you say it's not propaganda, the fact you would even think China would do something like that speaks volume. We have so much FDI and our country grows at such a rate is not because we don't allow competition. 

in terms of fisheries, one of the reasons for the ambiguous nature of our dispute is that even if claimed, it's a very small area, not enough to affect it.


Lastly, I seen the Indo navy, go check out China's, see if 1960s Frigate is really the answer to our navy. If we want to control SCS like you said, which is with overwhelming force, we could.


----------



## Nike

Genesis said:


> Yea that's not going to happen, and you say it's not propaganda, the fact you would even think China would do something like that speaks volume. We have so much FDI and our country grows at such a rate is not because we don't allow competition.
> 
> in terms of fisheries, one of the reasons for the ambiguous nature of our dispute is that even if claimed, it's a very small area, not enough to affect it.
> 
> 
> Lastly, I seen the Indo navy, go check out China's, see if 1960s Frigate is really the answer to our navy. If we want to control SCS like you said, which is with overwhelming force, we could.



that's why we are using a more cautious approach to deal with PRC and even some measure points has been taken to deal with the problems

alienate you guys will bring more harm than benefit for all of us, that's why we are engaging a more indirect but careful approach to consolidate the positions and strategic uphold all of major power in South China Sea (including Japan and US) to playing the games without compromising the already deteriorate conditions here. After all what we need is not a zero game conditions but a more like everyone can play the games approach.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

credit to orem2tempe | Kaskus - The Largest Indonesian Community orem-orem tempe

Indonesian Army Raider capturing Malaysian Soldiers after they breach the perimeter of border defense line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Genesis said:


> If we want to control SCS like you said, which is with overwhelming force, we could.


Yes , China wants to control SCS. and yes China have overwhelming force compares to Indonesia or some of ASEAN country. But china doesnt have the GUTS to do it openly. Just like what you did to Taiwan. You can invade that small island anytime you want but at what cost? not just military but there will be economic and political cost that makes Beijing leaders reluctant to do it. Your mass fisherman kamikaze fleet is a clear sign that PLAN are avoiding direct confrontation with US 7th fleet. Your Navy is far from blue water Navy and your Aircraft Carrier is no more than a very expensive yet ineffective propaganda tools. Your fighter pilots cannot even land on that Carrier properly and you dont have any military base outside your mainland to support a true Blue Water Navy mission. You must know your limit. The US succeed becoming the world superpower because they know the limit of their military and make it up with diplomatic effort.

Lastly, in my opinion, China wants to convert the SCS into territorial water limiting the movement of US 7th fleet and controlling the air space of neighboring country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

Genesis said:


> Lastly, I seen the Indo navy, go check out China's, see if 1960s Frigate is really the answer to our navy. If we want to control SCS like you said, which is with overwhelming force, we could.



actually the 1960's frigates, you say, have been upgraded several times and armed with weapons as heavy as Yakhont, the only thing that's 1960's is the platform. We aren't Philippines, we won't operate ships that can't fire guided missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> actually the 1960's frigates, you say, have been upgraded several times and armed with weapons as heavy as Yakhont, the only thing that's 1960's is the platform. We aren't Philippines, we won't operate ships that can't fire guided missiles.
> 
> View attachment 101623



still doesn't enough, we need to carefully mind our step before them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> still doesn't enough, we need to carefully mind our step before them



agree, I just pointed out that the 1960's frigate may not as old as he thinks. But still, in order to cope with the situation, we must add more frigates to the list and use more diplomatic ways as well as present ourselves in SCS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> agree, I just pointed out that the 1960's frigate may not as old as he thinks. But still, in order to cope with the situation, we must add more frigates to the list and use more diplomatic ways as well as present ourselves in SCS.



agree if we had a fleet of 20 PKR like frigate and handfull AAW frigate and destroyer, we can made them think twice before venturing too far into our territory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> agree if we had a fleet of 20 PKR like frigate and handfull AAW frigate and destroyer, we can made them think twice before venturing too far into our territory


Then we must wait until at least 2020 for the completion of the MEF II

Ah destroyer.. any plan yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> Then we must wait until at least 2020 for the completion of the MEF II
> 
> Ah destroyer.. any plan yet?



just an absurd plan, quite amusing indeed


----------



## Ayan81

nufix said:


> actually the 1960's frigates, you say, have been upgraded several times and armed with weapons as heavy as Yakhont, the only thing that's 1960's is the platform. We aren't Philippines, we won't operate ships that can't fire guided missiles.
> 
> View attachment 101623



sad but true, but do you really have to humiliate us with that statement.


----------



## Genesis

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Yes , China wants to control SCS. and yes China have overwhelming force compares to Indonesia or some of ASEAN country. But china doesnt have the GUTS to do it openly. Just like what you did to Taiwan. You can invade that small island anytime you want but at what cost? not just military but there will be economic and political cost that makes Beijing leaders reluctant to do it. Your mass fisherman kamikaze fleet is a clear sign that PLAN are avoiding direct confrontation with US 7th fleet. Your Navy is far from blue water Navy and your Aircraft Carrier is no more than a very expensive yet ineffective propaganda tools. Your fighter pilots cannot even land on that Carrier properly and you dont have any military base outside your mainland to support a true Blue Water Navy mission. You must know your limit. The US succeed becoming the world superpower because they know the limit of their military and make it up with diplomatic effort.
> 
> Lastly, in my opinion, China wants to convert the SCS into territorial water limiting the movement of US 7th fleet and controlling the air space of neighboring country.



We know our limits very well, yes carriers takes time, 15, maybe even 20 years before a tradition gets developed. We haven o naval academy at the moment, no qualified teachers, and we lack the experience only time and combat can provide. Not to mention the J-15 still needs to be improved before it can be matched with the best of other 4++ fighters. Did I also mention engines.

Our navy is not a blue water navy, the naval HQ has set the date to 2050 for a true blue water navy. But with the Gulf of Aden anti pirate missions and other training missions we are now involved in, our efficiency is increasing. We are building massive fleets of replenishment ships for further deployment. 

In terms of air power, air refuel is a major problem, but we are also on our way to solve that problem, perhaps by as early as ~2022. 

We are already developing, in fact already 2 prototypes for Anti-Sub planes are test flight mode.

We don't need any bases of operation in SCS, the replenishment ships will do. Though in times of war, the new artificial islands will be fine for resupply. Further, especially Indian ocean than yes, we do need bases there to operate.


Yes, we don't have the "GUTS" to use your words, because, we are no longer stuck in a previous age, we value our soldiers, as hard as it is for you to believe, we will not send people on a suicide mission, we will equip them with the best equipment and training to make sure they come back alive. But that's only in regards to the US navy, and the Japanese navy to an extent.


BTW, look at our navy, just the SCS fleet is enough to destroy all of ASEAN's navy without suffering much. You still have that mentality that China doesn't have enough numbers or quality to do so, I can assure you, we do. 





nufix said:


> actually the 1960's frigates, you say, have been upgraded several times and armed with weapons as heavy as Yakhont, the only thing that's 1960's is the platform. We aren't Philippines, we won't operate ships that can't fire guided missiles.
> 
> View attachment 101623



The radar on that ship is not great, there are reasons AEGIS destroyers are developed, it's not for fun. Oh and all frigates can do that now days. 

Besides, with that design, it would light up on a radar like the fourth of july.


----------



## nufix

Genesis said:


> The radar on that ship is not great, there are reasons AEGIS destroyers are developed, it's not for fun. Oh and all frigates can do that now days.
> 
> Besides, with that design, it would light up on a radar like the fourth of july.


luckily, we are not having AEGIS destroyers as enemy. Anyway, yes, any old ships are old, that's why Indonesian navy have launched several projects to replace the old frigates gradually.

By the way, are we really talking about this like Indonesia and China are already in a situation where we confront each other's ship on the seas? Indonesia and china are still pretty far away from that noise, no need for hostile word or threat, otherwise China will add more unnecessary enemies to the list. Indonesia will guard its water territory, I can assure you that, even if Indonesia should invite the U.S to the party, but Indonesia is not stupid enough to disrupt trades and economic potential with China and other countries so Indonesia will likely to remain neutral as long as China doesn't provoke and unnecessarily drag Indonesia to the conflict. It is THAT simple.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Genesis said:


> ...
> Yes, we don't have the "GUTS" to use your words, because, we are no longer stuck in a previous age, we value our soldiers, as hard as it is for you to believe, we will not send people on a suicide mission, we will equip them with the best equipment and training to make sure they come back alive. But that's only in regards to the US navy, and the Japanese navy to an extent.
> 
> 
> BTW, look at our navy, *just the SCS fleet is enough to destroy all of ASEAN's navy without suffering much*. You still have that mentality that China doesn't have enough numbers or quality to do so, I can assure you, we do.


destroying all of ASEAN's navy without suffering much?
how? with your big mouth?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Genesis said:


> We know our limits very well, yes carriers takes time, 15, maybe even 20 years before a tradition gets developed. We haven o naval academy at the moment, no qualified teachers, and we lack the experience only time and combat can provide. Not to mention the J-15 still needs to be improved before it can be matched with the best of other 4++ fighters. Did I also mention engines.
> 
> Our navy is not a blue water navy, the naval HQ has set the date to 2050 for a true blue water navy. But with the Gulf of Aden anti pirate missions and other training missions we are now involved in, our efficiency is increasing. We are building massive fleets of replenishment ships for further deployment.
> 
> In terms of air power, air refuel is a major problem, but we are also on our way to solve that problem, perhaps by as early as ~2022.
> 
> We are already developing, in fact already 2 prototypes for Anti-Sub planes are test flight mode.
> 
> We don't need any bases of operation in SCS, the replenishment ships will do. Though in times of war, the new artificial islands will be fine for resupply. Further, especially Indian ocean than yes, we do need bases there to operate.
> 
> 
> Yes, we don't have the "GUTS" to use your words, because, we are no longer stuck in a previous age, we value our soldiers, as hard as it is for you to believe, we will not send people on a suicide mission, we will equip them with the best equipment and training to make sure they come back alive. But that's only in regards to the US navy, and the Japanese navy to an extent.
> 
> 
> BTW, look at our navy, just the SCS fleet is enough to destroy all of ASEAN's navy without suffering much. You still have that mentality that China doesn't have enough numbers or quality to do so, I can assure you, we do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The radar on that ship is not great, there are reasons AEGIS destroyers are developed, it's not for fun. Oh and all frigates can do that now days.
> 
> Besides, with that design, it would light up on a radar like the fourth of july.



Playing bully is just making you a laughing stock here my friend 
Open your eyes, China not yet achieve the status of regional hegemony, China is cornered by all US allies and some of them (Japan, South Korea) are at the same level or even better than China in technology.
Here in SCS, Indonesia is fighting to balance the power between US and China. Meaning that we dont want US to become military hegemony here.
So China should look at us as partner since Indonesia is the wager between US and China here in ASEAN or to be precise : the SCS.
Creating SCS free from any domination from Superpower nation is our main policy. So its time for China to pay respect to ASEAN nation especially in sea sovereignty.

I tell you my friend, its very easy for Indonesia to switch totally to US side and we can get showered by military aid and equipment even more than what US did to Pakistan since we rule the choke point between the Pacific and Indian ocean. The Australia look at us as the buffer from any threat from the north.

So again, yes we are the big dog in this area my friend. Please dont disappoint us or China will find herself trapped in the US military influence from the pacific to the SCS.

For my Indonesian fellows here, sorry gw jadinya frontal krn postingan doi udah masuk dalam ranah ancaman dimana respon kita cuma satu : Elo Jual, Gw Beli.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zero_wing

nufix said:


> actually the 1960's frigates, you say, have been upgraded several times and armed with weapons as heavy as Yakhont, the only thing that's 1960's is the platform. We aren't Philippines, we won't operate ships that can't fire guided missiles.
> 
> View attachment 101623



That will change pretty soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Ayan81 said:


> sad but true, but do you really have to humiliate us with that statement.


Nothing to be ashamed my friend, its because the Phil Govt doesnt think it was a necessity. Its not like you cannot afford it but somehow it wasnt planned so its not on the budget. But the recent China threat have its bright side since it boosting the awareness and commitment for the Phil Govt to add more strength in your Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

Zero_wing said:


> That will change pretty soon



Then good, I would like to see a strong Philippines navy like in the old days. The more stronger ASEAN navies are, the more stable the region will be.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Navy







preparation for TNI Anniversary

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

madokafc said:


> Indonesian Navy
> 
> View attachment 102685
> 
> 
> preparation for TNI Anniversary



re this ship at first row Type 56 corvette ?


----------



## Gennaro

monitor said:


> re this ship at first row Type 56 corvette ?



I believe that is a KCR-60. It's one of our locally-built fast missile boats.


----------



## Genesis

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Playing bully is just making you a laughing stock here my friend


Being a laughing stock makes you a laughing stock. I'm not saying I admire them or would like to follow them or anything of that nature, but would you call German Empire or Nazi Germany, a laughing stock? 

No you wouldn't. You would even say that means we haven't proven our power, which we still lack much anyways. 



> Open your eyes, China not yet achieve the status of regional hegemony, China is cornered by all US allies and some of them (Japan, South Korea) are at the same level or even better than China in technology.
> Here in SCS, Indonesia is fighting to balance the power between US and China. Meaning that we dont want US to become military hegemony here.
> So China should look at us as partner since Indonesia is the wager between US and China here in ASEAN or to be precise : the SCS.
> Creating SCS free from any domination from Superpower nation is our main policy. So its time for China to pay respect to ASEAN nation especially in sea sovereignty.



Free of super power? Only another superpower can achieve that, ironically. You can no more keep the US at bay than any of the others. You may not offer bases, but it's not that much of a difference maker to the US, or us for that matter, though for completely different reasons.

China isn't a regional Hegemon, I agree, but only agree, because the US is here, and there can be no middle ground in Asia, or anywhere really, since the US is everywhere. 

As to sea sovereignty, just because it hurts your interests doesn't make our claim invalid. Much like just because America spying within EEZ hurts us, doesn't make it invalid. We do respect sovereignty, what we don't is taking territory from us. You say it is yours and us backing down is respect, is that how you define partnership, as long as it benefits you it's good.




> I tell you my friend, its very easy for Indonesia to switch totally to US side and we can get showered by military aid and equipment even more than what US did to Pakistan since we rule the choke point between the Pacific and Indian ocean. The Australia look at us as the buffer from any threat from the north.
> 
> So again, yes we are the big dog in this area my friend. Please dont disappoint us or China will find herself trapped in the US military influence from the pacific to the SCS.



Switch to America, by all means, get all you can.

You control nothing, you may be there, but any nation can freely pass those points, and if you refuse or anything of that nature, let's just say, with your navy it's not really an option.


You might think I'm anti Indo or something like that, but in reality, I'm just against allies who are on the fence, they are useless in war, and just as much a threat as they are a help. 

But most of all, I don't like the notion that others can dictate our policy. No, we will continue advancing both militarily and economically until we can achieve similar status as the US. See, the US don't care that Brazil is in BRICS, because the threat to them is less than 0, Brazil can no more stop America as I can stop a speeding car.

America is not one Indonesia away from retaining the crown and we are not one Indonesia away from taking it. 


You are under the impression the difference maker in SCS is ASEAN, I can assure you it is not. Just like the War of the Coalitions is between Napoleon and Britain, Russia and Austria, not the German states, though it is fought there.

The only difference maker in SCS is ours and America's strength, everything else matters very little.



monitor said:


> re this ship at first row Type 56 corvette ?


type 56 is a lot bigger than that.



nufix said:


> luckily, we are not having AEGIS destroyers as enemy. Anyway, yes, any old ships are old, that's why Indonesian navy have launched several projects to replace the old frigates gradually.
> 
> By the way, are we really talking about this like Indonesia and China are already in a situation where we confront each other's ship on the seas? Indonesia and china are still pretty far away from that noise, no need for hostile word or threat, otherwise China will add more unnecessary enemies to the list. Indonesia will guard its water territory, I can assure you that, even if Indonesia should invite the U.S to the party, but Indonesia is not stupid enough to disrupt trades and economic potential with China and other countries so Indonesia will likely to remain neutral as long as China doesn't provoke and unnecessarily drag Indonesia to the conflict. It is THAT simple.


not saying we are hostile, since you brought up anti ship missile, I just discussed targeting system that needs to be in place for it to work. It's purely about weapons and nothing else. 

It would only work against a navy of similar caliber.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Genesis said:


> BTW, look at our navy, just the SCS fleet is enough to destroy all of ASEAN's navy without suffering much. You still have that mentality that China doesn't have enough numbers or quality to do so, I can assure you, we do.



Such a haughty and arrogant tone will not win friends with neighbors, my dear Chugokojin associate.



nufix said:


> luckily, we are not having AEGIS destroyers as enemy. Anyway, yes, any old ships are old, that's why Indonesian navy have launched several projects to replace the old frigates gradually.
> 
> By the way, are we really talking about this like Indonesia and China are already in a situation where we confront each other's ship on the seas? Indonesia and china are still pretty far away from that noise, no need for hostile word or threat, otherwise China will add more unnecessary enemies to the list. Indonesia will guard its water territory, I can assure you that, even if Indonesia should invite the U.S to the party, but Indonesia is not stupid enough to disrupt trades and economic potential with China and other countries so Indonesia will likely to remain neutral as long as China doesn't provoke and unnecessarily drag Indonesia to the conflict. It is THAT simple.



ASEAN is one of China's largest trading partners, so any instigation with Indonesia is an example of a zero-sum strategic mentality on their part, which won't happen. By alienating Indonesia, China will force her to to the American-Japanese-Australian-NATO camp. And quite frankly, she (China) cannot afford to do that.

It would be an absolute foolish and truly stupid thing to do. Very, very stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dante

AFAIK
Indonesia will play its neutrality to the max on SCS issue and always try to find balance between US and China

And I do hope China can see this gesture as opportunity and can find a niche that can fostered Indo-China relationship rather than deteriorating it

And the leaders of both nations actually and constantly showing it publicly

SUre that China has their own military might, but I'm sure too that the leader of China would rather resolves some issues regarding SCS with Indonesia diplomatically

So I suggest we too take a step back and see the matter in cold headed, one thing that I find quite unique about Indonesia and Indonesian, is that we don't like being pushed around to choose sides, although sometimes this kind of gesture isn't always worked........and this actually quite true since early times of Indonesia history



Genesis said:


> Being a laughing stock makes you a laughing stock. I'm not saying I admire them or would like to follow them or anything of that nature, but would you call German Empire or Nazi Germany, a laughing stock?
> 
> No you wouldn't. You would even say that means we haven't proven our power, which we still lack much anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Free of super power? Only another superpower can achieve that, ironically. You can no more keep the US at bay than any of the others. You may not offer bases, but it's not that much of a difference maker to the US, or us for that matter, though for completely different reasons.
> 
> China isn't a regional Hegemon, I agree, but only agree, because the US is here, and there can be no middle ground in Asia, or anywhere really, since the US is everywhere.
> 
> As to sea sovereignty, just because it hurts your interests doesn't make our claim invalid. Much like just because America spying within EEZ hurts us, doesn't make it invalid. We do respect sovereignty, what we don't is taking territory from us. You say it is yours and us backing down is respect, is that how you define partnership, as long as it benefits you it's good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switch to America, by all means, get all you can.
> 
> You control nothing, you may be there, but any nation can freely pass those points, and if you refuse or anything of that nature, let's just say, with your navy it's not really an option.
> 
> 
> You might think I'm anti Indo or something like that, but in reality, I'm just against allies who are on the fence, they are useless in war, and just as much a threat as they are a help.
> 
> But most of all, I don't like the notion that others can dictate our policy. No, we will continue advancing both militarily and economically until we can achieve similar status as the US. See, the US don't care that Brazil is in BRICS, because the threat to them is less than 0, Brazil can no more stop America as I can stop a speeding car.
> 
> America is not one Indonesia away from retaining the crown and we are not one Indonesia away from taking it.
> 
> 
> You are under the impression the difference maker in SCS is ASEAN, I can assure you it is not. Just like the War of the Coalitions is between Napoleon and Britain, Russia and Austria, not the German states, though it is fought there.
> 
> The only difference maker in SCS is ours and America's strength, everything else matters very little.
> 
> 
> type 56 is a lot bigger than that.
> 
> 
> not saying we are hostile, since you brought up anti ship missile, I just discussed targeting system that needs to be in place for it to work. It's purely about weapons and nothing else.
> 
> It would only work against a navy of similar caliber.


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> credit to orem2tempe | Kaskus - The Largest Indonesian Community orem-orem tempe
> 
> Indonesian Army Raider capturing Malaysian Soldiers after they breach the perimeter of border defense line
> 
> View attachment 101249



Indonesian military personnel look very similar to Filipino military personnel, imho.


----------



## Nike

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Indonesian military personnel look very similar to Filipino military personnel, imho.



we are come from the same stock of peoples, except Indonesian is a lot of more diverse than them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> we are come from the same stock of peoples, except Indonesian is a lot of more diverse than them



Very interesting.


----------



## Genesis

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Such a haughty and arrogant tone will not win friends with neighbors, my dear Chugokojin associate.



true, if we live in an ideal world. Except we don't, the reason America continue has a place in middle east, despite, shall we call misadventures, is because it's awesome power. Take that away and they would be outcast. Not many would argue that, US has done far worse in middle east than we have in SCS, especially considering we haven't done much. 

Yet here we are. 

We are both firing jabs at each other, but still inseparable aren't we, my Japanese enemy. lol

No, we are just fine, as long as we are, just fine.



Dante said:


> AFAIK
> Indonesia will play its neutrality to the max on SCS issue and always try to find balance between US and China
> 
> And I do hope China can see this gesture as opportunity and can find a niche that can fostered Indo-China relationship rather than deteriorating it
> 
> And the leaders of both nations actually and constantly showing it publicly
> 
> SUre that China has their own military might, but I'm sure too that the leader of China would rather resolves some issues regarding SCS with Indonesia diplomatically
> 
> So I suggest we too take a step back and see the matter in cold headed, one thing that I find quite unique about Indonesia and Indonesian, is that we don't like being pushed around to choose sides, although sometimes this kind of gesture isn't always worked........and this actually quite true since early times of Indonesia history


Neutral, sounds good, until you remember no great power has ever been neutral. But if you like to be the first you are welcome to try.

As to resolving things without war, sure, if the situation calls for it, I say yes. I don't think Indonesia would go to war anyways. Or us for that matter.

But never assume we fear Indonesia joining the US, see the thing US "cares" about, freedom of navigation(though it is our top priority as well), makes sure no matter what happens, who joins what, as long as we don't fire the first shot, we can continue to expand. 

The pretenses, US uses is the same thing that shackles them from taking concrete action. When the day comes, the US can no longer freely do that, I mean more so than now, Indonesia will choose the right side, and even if you don't, it hardly matters.


----------



## Aepsilons

Genesis said:


> true, if we live in an ideal world. Except we don't, the reason America continue has a place in middle east, despite, shall we call misadventures, is because it's awesome power. Take that away and they would be outcast. Not many would argue that, US has done far worse in middle east than we have in SCS, especially considering we haven't done much.



Forget about the Americans. They do what they do in the Middle East, Europe, Africa because that's what they believe is important to their strategic interests. But for us Japanese and you Chinese, we have our own expansionist designs in Southeast Asia; be it production facilities, banking integration, to natural resource trade. The point is, hegemonistic actions and rhetoric is not going to win the confidence of ASEAN member states. 




Genesis said:


> We are both firing jabs at each other, but still inseparable aren't we, my Japanese enemy. lol



Precisely, since we're so close , geographically, it doesnt help to keep negative views on each other. 




Genesis said:


> No, we are just fine, as long as we are, just fine.



I hope so.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

monitor said:


> re this ship at first row Type 56 corvette ?


KRI Sampari 628, KCR-60 (Fast Attack Missile Boat) and KRI Tombak 629, the first two of its class built by PT.PAL.


----------



## MacanJawa

chinese everywhere


----------



## Aepsilons

MacanJawa said:


> chinese everywhere



ada lebih dari 1 billion. benar-benar!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Nihonjin1051 said:


> ada lebih dari 1 billion. benar-benar!



correction more than 1,4 billion precisely.






*Lomba PBB Bersenjata*Prajurit TNI AD berbaris sambil membawa senjata saat mengikuti Lomba peraturan baris berbaris (PBB) Bersenjata di Markas Kodam IV Diponegoro, di Semarang, Jateng, Rabu (1/10). Lomba yang digelar dalam rangka HUT ke-69 TNI dan HUT ke-64 Kodam IV Diponegoro itu diikuti 24 tim dari berbagai satuan, dinas, dan jawatan dijajaran Kodam IV Diponegoro. (ANTARA FOTO/R. Rekotomo)





*Lomba PBB Bersenjata*Prajurit TNI dari Korps Wanita Angkatan Darat (Kowad) berbaris sambil membawa senjata saat mengikuti Lomba peraturan baris berbaris (PBB) Bersenjata di Markas Kodam IV Diponegoro, di Semarang, Jateng, Rabu (1/10). Lomba yang digelar dalam rangka HUT ke-69 TNI dan HUT ke-64 Kodam IV Diponegoro itu diikuti 24 tim dari berbagai satuan, dinas, dan jawatan dijajaran Kodam IV Diponegoro. (ANTARA FOTO/R. Rekotomo)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

Nihonjin1051 said:


> ada lebih dari 1 billion. benar-benar!



はい、あなたは正しい兄弟日本人

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Changbaisan, PLAN LPD with KRI Sultan Hasanudin Sigma class corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Forget about the Americans. They do what they do in the Middle East, Europe, Africa because that's what they believe is important to their strategic interests. But for us Japanese and you Chinese, we have our own expansionist designs in Southeast Asia; be it production facilities, banking integration, to natural resource trade. The point is, hegemonistic actions and rhetoric is not going to win the confidence of ASEAN member states.



I feel 20 type 055, 12 x 052D, dozens of nuke subs, to go with four carriers by 2025 might. If not these are built to change minds, or change the people who makes them.




> Precisely, since we're so close , geographically, it doesnt help to keep negative views on each other.



I was talking about trade, dispute our, "animosity" we still trade like never before.




> I hope so.


...........


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> View attachment 103475
> View attachment 103476
> View attachment 103477
> 
> View attachment 103478
> 
> 
> Changbaisan, PLAN LPD with KRI Sultan Hasanudin Sigma class corvette



Beautiful cooperative platform ! 



Genesis said:


> I feel 20 type 055, 12 x 052D, dozens of nuke subs, to go with four carriers by 2025 might. If not these are built to change minds, or change the people who makes them.



By then, we will have 4 Light Carriers, and 3 Amphibious Assault Ships, with 43 F-35As serving in the JASDF, and another 40 F-35Bs serving in the JMSDF and associated Light Carriers. Not to even include our already substantial Surface Capital Ships. I'm not even including our Submarine Fleet incremental changes by 2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Preparing for an invasion maybe  credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> Preparing for an invasion maybe
> 
> View attachment 103838



Wow! Empire Strikes Back!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Wow! Empire Strikes Back!



we never became an empire, it was Japan who was an Empire






credit to Reppu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

The next Indonesian highest Military Officer (President in Indonesia is Chief of Armed forces) style in front of Media reporters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> The next Indonesian highest Military Officer (President in Indonesia is Chief of Armed forces) style in front of Media reporters
> 
> View attachment 104038



he is so down to earth and humble but I hope he won't be over down to earth that he may become another gus dur who embarassed himself by wearing shorts during an official media conference.


----------



## Brainsucker

Genesis said:


> true, if we live in an ideal world. Except we don't, the reason America continue has a place in middle east, despite, shall we call misadventures, is because it's awesome power. Take that away and they would be outcast. Not many would argue that, US has done far worse in middle east than we have in SCS, especially considering we haven't done much.
> 
> Yet here we are.
> 
> We are both firing jabs at each other, but still inseparable aren't we, my Japanese enemy. lol
> 
> No, we are just fine, as long as we are, just fine.
> 
> 
> Neutral, sounds good, until you remember no great power has ever been neutral. But if you like to be the first you are welcome to try.
> 
> As to resolving things without war, sure, if the situation calls for it, I say yes. I don't think Indonesia would go to war anyways. Or us for that matter.
> 
> But never assume we fear Indonesia joining the US, see the thing US "cares" about, freedom of navigation(though it is our top priority as well), makes sure no matter what happens, who joins what, as long as we don't fire the first shot, we can continue to expand.
> 
> The pretenses, US uses is the same thing that shackles them from taking concrete action. When the day comes, the US can no longer freely do that, I mean more so than now, Indonesia will choose the right side, and even if you don't, it hardly matters.



It is not about that we live in an ideal world. It is what we call manner. Pointing gun to somebody that you want to be a friend is stupid. Are you Indonesian Friend, or our enemy? There is no a middle ground here. If you consider us as your enemy, then fine. But if you consider that we are your friend, then you should understand what everyone call as "Manner". and pointing gun or being arrogant is not the answer. Even your movie teach you that arrogant people are stupid. Yet, your words is full of arrogant and talking big. You even pointing us with gun and say that we are nothing compared to your mighty fleet. So I have to teach you some manner here, young boy. Everyone know that China is big, but should you boasting it to everyone like a rich kid show their expensive toys to the other poorer kids? It won't help your country, I repeat, it won't help your country at all!

So now, learn "Manner". It will not only make you better as a person, but also help your country in this world diplomacy struggle. Remember, our countries relationship is good right now, don't make something stupid that will tarnish your country's hard work and make them bad in the eyes of Indonesians people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Preparing for an invasion maybe  credit to original uploader
> 
> View attachment 103838


6 Van Speijk frigates, 3 Ragam and 2 of 4 Sigma. (1 Sigma = KRI Fransi Kaisiepo still on UNIFIL mission in Lebanon waters)

It think our Navy should upgrading KRI Nala, KRI Fatahillah and KRI Malahayati with the latest Exocet series and CIWS gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> 6 Van Speijk frigates, 3 Ragam and 2 of 4 Sigma. (1 Sigma = KRI Fransi Kaisiepo still on UNIFIL mission in Lebanon waters)



Yang aku ngak demen dari foto di atas karena jepretnya pake lensa mata kucing. Jadi keindahan kapal2 nya jadi ngak kelihatan


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Brainsucker said:


> Yang aku ngak demen dari foto di atas karena jepretnya pake lensa mata kucing. Jadi keindahan kapal2 nya jadi ngak kelihatan


Bird-eye lens biasa dipake utk capture wide area dalam satu frame krn jarak fotonya pendek.
Si fotografer gak punya range krn capture-nya dari gedung terdekat.


----------



## Nike

the old Soldiers, true statesman of Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> the old Soldiers, true statesman of Indonesia


He deserves Oscar award for his political stunts during the direct election polemic in the house of representatives  
I thank him for the commitment in building and developing our defense system but in internal politic, a True Coward and Corrupt.


----------



## Brainsucker

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> He deserves Oscar award for his political stunts during the direct election polemic in the house of representatives
> I thank him for the commitment in building and developing our defense system but in internal politic, a True Coward and Corrupt.



I agree with you, but I think let us put this aside right now. This is our internal matter. Our own country matter. So it is not wise to bring it to an international forum like this.


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> He deserves Oscar award for his political stunts during the direct election polemic in the house of representatives
> I thank him for the commitment in building and developing our defense system but in internal politic, a True Coward and Corrupt.



corrupt? are you sure? he was brave enough to let KPK to eradicate and clean his party from any corruption cases, even his close relation is doesn't get any spare from the law enforcement. In politics? if you are not naive enough you should know he is the one who laying the true form of Democracy in Indonesia, not only he can set a precedence to let a young and more vigor Politician like Jokowi, Risma, Dahlan, and other thriving and rising without any fear from persecution and political barrier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Brainsucker said:


> I agree with you, but I think let us put this aside right now. This is our internal matter. Our own country matter. So it is not wise to bring it to an international forum like this.


im just replying madoka post. 
Every major corruption case in Indonesia are published on foreign newspaper.
Glorifying someone like him in international forum its not a wise thing to do as if we are all blinded by his PR imaging campaign.
But yes, he deserves credits for building our armed forces. But a statesman? yes in gesture but not in action.



madokafc said:


> corrupt? are you sure? he was brave enough to let KPK to eradicate and clean his party from any corruption cases, even his close relation is doesn't get any spare from the law enforcement.


.. and what happen to the man who put his close relation to jail?



> In politics? if you are not naive enough you should know he is the one who laying the true form of Democracy in Indonesia


He blew it at the last minutes, swallowing his own words and let his party to leave the fight for democratic election while he know his party can change the results of the voting.



> not only he can set a precedence to let a young and more vigor Politician like Jokowi, Risma, Dahlan, and other thriving and rising without any fear from persecution and political barrier


"Without any fear from persecution" Helloooo what can make Jokowi, Risma, Dahlan be persecuted??
Setting a precedence? please open your eyes, he just close any change for other people like Jokowi and Risma to rise by leaving the outnumbered PDIP, Hanura dan PKB in a vote against the anti-democratic election faction.


----------



## Gennaro

Indonesian Navy SEALs (KOPASKA) rehearsing their Heli Water Jump demonstration for the upcoming Indonesian Armed Forces 69th Anniversary Parade being held at the Indonesian Navy Eastern Fleet Command Naval Base (Koarmatim).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Beautiful cooperative platform !
> 
> 
> 
> By then, we will have 4 Light Carriers, and 3 Amphibious Assault Ships, with 43 F-35As serving in the JASDF, and another 40 F-35Bs serving in the JMSDF and associated Light Carriers. Not to even include our already substantial Surface Capital Ships. I'm not even including our Submarine Fleet incremental changes by 2025.


I doubt you have even 1 carrier, you might have 3 assault ships, which we have 6, right now, you might have some F-35s, but we also have fifth gen, 

You can do what you want, but Japan's size limits it's budget.

All that I listed isn't what I think will happen, it's what people conservatively have confirmed. See, to see the Chinese military tea leafs, Forums are somehow the best way, crazy I know.


----------



## Brainsucker

Genesis said:


> I doubt you have even 1 carrier, you might have 3 assault ships, which we have 6, right now, you might have some F-35s, but we also have fifth gen,
> 
> You can do what you want, but Japan's size limits it's budget.
> 
> All that I listed isn't what I think will happen, it's what people conservatively have confirmed. See, to see the Chinese military tea leafs, Forums are somehow the best way, crazy I know.



Well, Izumo with F-35B is a carrier I think, lol. But let put that aside. I know that you're smart and understand military stuffs more than the other Chinese posters here. You're not a troll. I think Nihonjin also respect you, and you are one of my favorite Chinese poster in PDF. So let us discuss military stuff in a more positive way. Whatever it is Indonesia, China, and Japan. We know that Indonesia still need to run faster and harder to chase your accomplishment. But I think friends should be discuss in positive way and not just jabs each others pointlessly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Genesis said:


> I doubt you have even 1 carrier, you might have 3 assault ships, which we have 6, right now, you might have some F-35s, but we also have fifth gen,



We have 2 Light carriers of the Hyuga class, 1 light carrier of the Izumo class and 1 more being constructed. The beauty of Japan's light carriers is that we can project as a blue water navy, enough to land an invasion force. The AAS that we plan to procure (+ build) will help Japan protect the sea lanes and aid in any expeditionary capabilities. 




Genesis said:


> You can do what you want, but Japan's size limits it's budget.


You're right, our defense budget is very modest, at 0.9% of the GDP, and we spend about $60 Billion per year on national defense. But that does not include our recent defense plan that alots over $240 Billion for military equipment procurement. 




Genesis said:


> All that I listed isn't what I think will happen, it's what people conservatively have confirmed. See, to see the Chinese military tea leafs, Forums are somehow the best way, crazy I know.



Its good to trade input. Its good to know the other side.


----------



## Aepsilons

The guided-missile destroyer USS Stethem (DDG 63) leads a group of Indonesian navy ships in formation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

Brainsucker said:


> Well, Izumo with F-35B is a carrier I think, lol. But let put that aside. I know that you're smart and understand military stuffs more than the other Chinese posters here. You're not a troll. I think Nihonjin also respect you, and you are one of my favorite Chinese poster in PDF. So let us discuss military stuff in a more positive way. Whatever it is Indonesia, China, and Japan. We know that Indonesia still need to run faster and harder to chase your accomplishment. But I think friends should be discuss in positive way and not just jabs each others pointlessly.


lol, You need to move to Canada, and mostly America. It surprise me how our mutual Japanese friend doesn't have this mentality, maybe he went to America too late. 

Either way, my way or the highway is the American way, and sort of the Canadian way, I been there too long. lol



Nihonjin1051 said:


> We have 2 Light carriers of the Hyuga class, 1 light carrier of the Izumo class and 1 more being constructed. The beauty of Japan's light carriers is that we can project as a blue water navy, enough to land an invasion force. The AAS that we plan to procure (+ build) will help Japan protect the sea lanes and aid in any expeditionary capabilities.



That's what you meant? I thought it was that magazine piece you showed one time. Well in that case you probably have more don't you have 3 Izumo or something and another class that you didn't include.

I purposely didn't say anything about the LHDs, for one I have no clue on those, while it's not difficult to construct right now, it's not really needed right now, nor do we have the helicopters or staff to handle them. Too many new platforms in China is really pushing the officer core to the limit.

So I wouldn't expect these ships be brought to their full potential before 2025, and most likely beyond. 2050, is really the deadline for this anyways.



> You're right, our defense budget is very modest, at 0.9% of the GDP, and we spend about $60 Billion per year on national defense. But that does not include our recent defense plan that alots over $240 Billion for military equipment procurement.



Servicing is the money maker, I know because most of what gives my bosswoman the cash to pay me comes from servicing. Though that should still leave plenty for new weapons. 

Arms race, it's on man, it's on.



> Its good to trade input. Its good to know the other side.


yes it is. Yes, it is.


----------



## Aepsilons



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

(Before this thread is hijacked by Nihonjin1051 with his mighty Hyuuga and Izomo..., so I desperately goggling for Indonesia military photo. I think this is an old photo, but hopefully can kick his Hyuuga and Izumo from this thread  )








Genesis said:


> lol, You need to move to Canada, and mostly America. It surprise me how our mutual Japanese friend doesn't have this mentality, maybe he went to America too late.
> 
> Either way, my way or the highway is the American way, and sort of the Canadian way, I been there too long. lol
> 
> That's what you meant? I thought it was that magazine piece you showed one time. Well in that case you probably have more don't you have 3 Izumo or something and another class that you didn't include.
> 
> I purposely didn't say anything about the LHDs, for one I have no clue on those, while it's not difficult to construct right now, it's not really needed right now, nor do we have the helicopters or staff to handle them. Too many new platforms in China is really pushing the officer core to the limit.
> 
> So I wouldn't expect these ships be brought to their full potential before 2025, and most likely beyond. 2050, is really the deadline for this anyways.
> 
> Servicing is the money maker, I know because most of what gives my bosswoman the cash to pay me comes from servicing. Though that should still leave plenty for new weapons.
> 
> Arms race, it's on man, it's on.
> 
> yes it is. Yes, it is.



China is definitely need an LHD, believe me.

Indonesia has a ship that almost a helo carrier. I don't know if it is an LPD or something. I know that it is not as uber as Type 071, but nevertheless it's shiny. You see that, it's shiny

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Genesis said:


> That's what you meant? I thought it was that magazine piece you showed one time. Well in that case you probably have more don't you have 3 Izumo or something and another class that you didn't include.



We know that there is 1 Izumo class active, 1 is under construction, and there are plans to increase this number and I doubt the JMSDF will release information soon. 



Genesis said:


> Either way, my way or the highway is the American way, and sort of the Canadian way, I been there too long. lol



lol, sure there are some North Americans that have that "my way or the highway" attitude, but that's a very narrow minded view. People that think like that are resistant to compromise. Americans, in general, are very individualistic people, they cherish their ability to think and decide objectively and independently. This is a stark contrast from most Asian, especially Northeast Asian societies wherein we espouse a collectivist attitude. Even your own Chinese national anthem has a stanza that states, "A million souls, but one heart." But going back to North Americans; they are individualistic, but are pro-compromise. 




Genesis said:


> I purposely didn't say anything about the LHDs, for one I have no clue on those, while it's not difficult to construct right now, it's not really needed right now, nor do we have the helicopters or staff to handle them. Too many new platforms in China is really pushing the officer core to the limit.


It seems that the Chinese defense industry is in a construction mode right now. That's good, it indicates high innovation, and will drive competition with partners. I view competition as a healthy component as it encourages creativity, research and design. Keep it up !




Genesis said:


> Arms race, it's on man, it's on.


he he he. takes two to tango, buddy. 



Brainsucker said:


> (Before this thread is hijacked by Nihonjin1051 with his mighty Hyuuga and Izomo..., so I desperately goggling for Indonesia military photo. I think this is an old photo, but hopefully can kick his Hyuuga and Izumo from this thread  )
> 
> View attachment 104616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China is definitely need an LHD, believe me.
> 
> Indonesia has a ship that almost a helo carrier. I don't know if it is an LPD or something. I know that it is not as uber as Type 071, but nevertheless it's shiny. You see that, it's shiny
> 
> View attachment 104629




_*Indonesia Raya!*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

You know, I interest to discuss about LHD. Genesis said that China doesn't need LHD, while I think LHD is a must for a navy. And I'm also curious about Izumo and Hyuuga (which is also an LHD, I suspect). But I don't think that it is wise for us to derail this thread furthermore. What are you suggest, Genesis, Nihonjin?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Brainsucker said:


> You know, I interest to discuss about LHD. Genesis said that China doesn't need LHD, while I think LHD is a must for a navy. And I'm also curious about Izumo and Hyuuga (which is also an LHD, I suspect). But I don't think that it is wise for us to derail this thread furthermore. What are you suggest, Genesis, Nihonjin?



For China, as a continental nation, they don't need an LHD. But for maritime powers such as Indonesia, LHD is imperative since it is imperative to transport troops from Java to the islands that are part of the Indonesian Archipelago. Japan, too, as an archipelagic nation (we are composed of over 6000+ islands) , light carriers and LHDs , AAS are a must.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

before to acquire an LHD we need to construct and induct the escorts first, if not it will be just a billion dollar floating metal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> before to acquire an LHD we need to construct and induct the escorts first, if not it will be just a billion dollar floating metal.



Induction of 20 missile corvettes , armed with anti ship missiles and anti submarine ROC will make any foreign navy think twice before daring Indonesia


----------



## Nike

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Induction of 20 missile corvettes , armed with anti ship missiles and anti submarine ROC will make any foreign navy think twice before daring Indonesia



missile corvette? i think something even better, maybe frigate of ex European Navy will do to filling the gap

BTW, this kind of unexpected News, Indonesia army going more western than ever












credit to supermarine and ARC.web.id

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gennaro

madokafc said:


> missile corvette? i think something even better, maybe frigate of ex European Navy will do to filling the gap
> 
> BTW, this kind of unexpected News, Indonesia army going more western than ever
> 
> View attachment 104785
> 
> 
> View attachment 104786
> 
> 
> credit to supermarine and ARC.web.id



Woah, since when did we order M113? I am very surprised


----------



## Nike

it's grants err how i put it, it is a gimmick and freebies according to tigaway@kaskus.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

and how about this? credit to original uploader @ Instagram photo by @tjandrahendrik (tjandrahendrik) | Iconosquare






Kostrad 2 Armored Brigade and their mobile AA defense system

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> missile corvette? i think something even better, maybe frigate of ex European Navy will do to filling the gap



I am kinda thanking the european crisis, they quickly put their relatively newly made military equipments in storage, waiting a buyer to purchase them at half the original price, even less.

Anyway, what the..? ga ada angin ga ada hujan kita di shower tracked APC dan IFV


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> I am kinda thanking the european crisis, they quickly put their relatively newly made military equipments in storage, waiting a buyer to purchase them at half the original price, even less.
> 
> Anyway, what the..? ga ada angin ga ada hujan kita di shower tracked APC dan IFV



what ever i think a lot of good news will be happened as long as the new administration doesn't change and meddle too much to current modernization plans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Marder, Bell-412EP, Apache, Blackhawk, Sherpa, komodo AMV, M113, Leopard2, AMX13, Scorpion light tank, is just a proof if Indonesian army goes to western camp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gennaro

madokafc said:


> and how about this? credit to original uploader
> 
> View attachment 104818
> 
> 
> Kostrad 2 Armored Brigade and their mobile AA defense system



I didn't know we have these, is that Mistral?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Gennaro said:


> I didn't know we have these, is that Mistral?



Yup, the automatic version, not like the ones we have attached in Komodo variants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> missile corvette? i think something even better, maybe frigate of ex European Navy will do to filling the gap
> 
> BTW, this kind of unexpected News, Indonesia army going more western than ever
> 
> View attachment 104785
> 
> 
> View attachment 104786
> 
> 
> credit to supermarine and ARC.web.id



Love it! Indonesia Raya!


----------



## Genesis

Brainsucker said:


> China is definitely need an LHD, believe me.
> 
> Indonesia has a ship that almost a helo carrier. I don't know if it is an LPD or something. I know that it is not as uber as Type 071, but nevertheless it's shiny. You see that, it's shiny
> 
> View attachment 104629



Sure, maybe, couldn't hurt, and I didn't say don't need, I said couldn't handle one. We need more pilots for helicopters, more marines, more officers and NCOs and an academy for them(maybe not a separate one, but they need a place to be able to learn and pass on the knowledge, the navy is still in the process of constructing a naval aviation academy for carrier operations, so maybe this could be included, but it would be years if not a decade before the first graduate rolls out.

Not to mention we need ports, maintenance crew, doctrine, and much much more.

Did I also mention helicopter shortage? Z-20(blackhawk+) is somewhere in the jungle, 20, 30 ton helicopters all need engines, and all are on the drawing board. Then there are talk of a joint program with the Russians on a vertical take off fighter, but may just be hot air.

We do have versions of those helicopter now, but we need 21st century ones.

No, we are too behind for a LHD, even if we did have it we can't use it.

BTW, the easiest part is constructing it, that is very simple.

Experience takes time. 2050 is not a random date we picked.


That's an LPD, Landing Platform Dock, ours is about twice the size of yours. Ours can transport about a battalion, yours maybe a company. It should be able to handle 2-3 helicopters. 

Indonesia needs much work before the navy can be potent.




Nihonjin1051 said:


> It seems that the Chinese defense industry is in a construction mode right now. That's good, it indicates high innovation, and will drive competition with partners. I view competition as a healthy component as it encourages creativity, research and design. Keep it up !



sure, but it's difficult, again, goes back to the officer core, while Americans set the standards for AEGIS ships, we are catching up, the biggest problem is our officers may not be ready for such a ship and it would take sometime before we can use it effectively.

One of the major problems for the Chinese army is the toys are more and more there now, but the doctrines, strategies have not caught up. The problem of using gun like a stick is common place.



> he he he. takes two to tango, buddy.



it's more than two, it's a lot more, though like any big gathering of people, it's really the minority that's taking part, I'm not sure what the other nations are doing, if it's arms race, then they are doing it wrong.



_*Indonesia Raya!*_

View attachment 104641


View attachment 104642
[/quote]



Brainsucker said:


> You know, I interest to discuss about LHD. Genesis said that China doesn't need LHD, while I think LHD is a must for a navy. And I'm also curious about Izumo and Hyuuga (which is also an LHD, I suspect). But I don't think that it is wise for us to derail this thread furthermore. What are you suggest, Genesis, Nihonjin?


forums are for discussions, what does it matter what. Especially since this is still on topic.

If Indonesia wants to do the leapfrog as well, you are going to have to address the issue of offciers too, though America isn't embargoing you, so maybe you can sent people to study.



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Induction of 20 missile corvettes , armed with anti ship missiles and anti submarine ROC will make any foreign navy think twice before daring Indonesia


The only good one, bang for buck is the type 56 corvette that can be customized like a Porsche.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

madokafc said:


> Yup, the automatic version, not like the ones we have attached in Komodo variants.



Good, first, we must fill the short range AA. Later we should acquire the longer version.



Genesis said:


> The only good one, bang for buck is the type 56 corvette that can be customized like a Porsche.



I like 056 OPV. It is a small, cheap but can be considered as heavy weight with her weaponry pack. I dunno about the others though. Indonesia has made C705 as their standard AShM for their Missile Boat 40 and 60 I guess. So another China - Indonesia military cooperation is not impossible. The problem is, that we have already have Sigma. I dunno what can 056 OPV add to the firepower department when we have Sigma as our Corvette department. Maybe the cost effective? Like Sigma is expensive. It is a good ship, but expensive. Maybe a mix of Sigma and 056 OPV can give more punch to Indonesian Navy? The elite can get Sigma, while the regular get 056 OPV? (since 056 OPV will definitely cheaper than Sigma) What do you think guys? Mado? Nihonjin, Genesis, Gennaro?

Why I like 056 OPV? That's because of her Chinese RAM (FL-3000n?)


----------



## Nike

Genesis said:


> Sure, maybe, couldn't hurt, and I didn't say don't need, I said couldn't handle one. We need more pilots for helicopters, more marines, more officers and NCOs and an academy for them(maybe not a separate one, but they need a place to be able to learn and pass on the knowledge, the navy is still in the process of constructing a naval aviation academy for carrier operations, so maybe this could be included, but it would be years if not a decade before the first graduate rolls out.
> 
> Not to mention we need ports, maintenance crew, doctrine, and much much more.
> 
> Did I also mention helicopter shortage? Z-20(blackhawk+) is somewhere in the jungle, 20, 30 ton helicopters all need engines, and all are on the drawing board. Then there are talk of a joint program with the Russians on a vertical take off fighter, but may just be hot air.
> 
> We do have versions of those helicopter now, but we need 21st century ones.
> 
> No, we are too behind for a LHD, even if we did have it we can't use it.
> 
> BTW, the easiest part is constructing it, that is very simple.
> 
> Experience takes time. 2050 is not a random date we picked.
> 
> 
> That's an LPD, Landing Platform Dock, ours is about twice the size of yours. Ours can transport about a battalion, yours maybe a company. It should be able to handle 2-3 helicopters.
> 
> Indonesia needs much work before the navy can be potent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure, but it's difficult, again, goes back to the officer core, while Americans set the standards for AEGIS ships, we are catching up, the biggest problem is our officers may not be ready for such a ship and it would take sometime before we can use it effectively.
> 
> One of the major problems for the Chinese army is the toys are more and more there now, but the doctrines, strategies have not caught up. The problem of using gun like a stick is common place.
> 
> 
> 
> it's more than two, it's a lot more, though like any big gathering of people, it's really the minority that's taking part, I'm not sure what the other nations are doing, if it's arms race, then they are doing it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> _*Indonesia Raya!*_
> 
> View attachment 104641
> 
> 
> View attachment 104642




forums are for discussions, what does it matter what. Especially since this is still on topic.

If Indonesia wants to do the leapfrog as well, you are going to have to address the issue of offciers too, though America isn't embargoing you, so maybe you can sent people to study.


The only good one, bang for buck is the type 56 corvette that can be customized like a Porsche.[/quote]

We have sent a lot of army officers and soldier to go study and doing research field in China, Russia, US of A, Germany and South Korea or even Israel (through clandestine operation). We have build and opening National Defense University, Armed Forces Research Center, revamped and reform our military training and education curriculum and trying to re balancing and reforming our structure forces and strengthen the roles of Non-Commission Officers and build a much more capable and mobile forces. The process is still in progress, and you can see how much our armed forces oriented themselves after a long history of Indonesian Armed forces to be formed only to fight guerrilla forces

For the Corvette, don't worry we have bought a license to build 20 SIGMA class light frigate from Netherland and right now our Shipyard in progress to build another 2 SIGMA class PKR



Brainsucker said:


> Good, first, we must fill the short range AA. Later we should acquire the longer version.
> 
> 
> 
> I like 056 OPV. It is a small, cheap but can be considered as heavy weight with her weaponry pack. I dunno about the others though. Indonesia has made C705 as their standard AShM for their Missile Boat 40 and 60 I guess. So another China - Indonesia military cooperation is not impossible. The problem is, that we have already have Sigma. I dunno what can 056 OPV add to the firepower department when we have Sigma as our Corvette department. Maybe the cost effective? Like Sigma is expensive. It is a good ship, but expensive. Maybe a mix of Sigma and 056 OPV can give more punch to Indonesian Navy? The elite can get Sigma, while the regular get 056 OPV? (since 056 OPV will definitely cheaper than Sigma) What do you think guys? Mado? Nihonjin, Genesis, Gennaro?
> 
> Why I like 056 OPV? That's because of her Chinese RAM (FL-3000n?)



SIGMA and type 56 fill the same roles, but is not like i am against the idea but for small craft such as 80's meter warship i thought Indonesian Shipyard can build themselves or just buy the license if China can sell them like the Netherland did

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

madokafc said:


> SIGMA and type 56 fill the same roles, but is not like i am against the idea but for small craft such as 80's meter warship i thought Indonesian Shipyard can build themselves or just buy the license if China can sell them like the Netherland did



If we have already have a contract for 20 sigma, then maybe we don't need 056 OPV. It's not that Sigma is better than 056 OPV, but well, we have already have pay the bill  BTW, can you provide us with the Mistral that we put on our sigma? I'm curious. If we don't have any plan to put Mistral on our ship, what about putting FL-3000N on them? it will definitely help to boost our CIWS range of SAM on our Corvette.

What about 4000 tonnes and above Frigate? I think FREMM is good, Hitakaze is also good, but 054A is definitely is also good. They are good choice of our Navy. But FREMM is expensive, and it is 6000 tonnes; while Hitakaze and 054A are definitely cheaper but still good and powerful. I myself prefer 054A (although I prefer it the 054 hull but with 052D VLS, AESA, and FL-3000N lol) Dunno about the other. If Japan can give their Hitakaze for free, of course we will accept it with open arm, lol. (well, you're about to retire it, Nihonjin. Giving it to your friend as a good gesture is better, isn't it? :p)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

Brainsucker said:


> I like 056 OPV. It is a small, cheap but can be considered as heavy weight with her weaponry pack. I dunno about the others though. Indonesia has made C705 as their standard AShM for their Missile Boat 40 and 60 I guess. So another China - Indonesia military cooperation is not impossible. The problem is, that we have already have Sigma. I dunno what can 056 OPV add to the firepower department when we have Sigma as our Corvette department. Maybe the cost effective? Like Sigma is expensive. It is a good ship, but expensive. Maybe a mix of Sigma and 056 OPV can give more punch to Indonesian Navy? The elite can get Sigma, while the regular get 056 OPV? (since 056 OPV will definitely cheaper than Sigma) What do you think guys? Mado? Nihonjin, Genesis, Gennaro?
> 
> Why I like 056 OPV? That's because of her Chinese RAM (FL-3000n?)



depends on the role you want her to perform, if all you need it for is coastal defense, then it's the best, but if you want it to be a heavy weight, then a bigger vessel is needed.

Though I have to say, the European ship market is disappointing. The French Mistral and the Brits type 45 or something is very, disappointing. It lacks the innovation the Brits use to have like the dreadnaught. The Europeans are living on reputation now. Due to economic realities they have to cut back on the size and capabilities of their ships.

The Netherlands makes good ships, I mean if what you need is something that's flashy and not very effective. Reason isn't they don't work, but it doesn't work for the role they are built, or needed to fill. Too small to handle big tasks, too big to be cost effective.

For ship building I would recommend, Chinese, Japanese, Korean and American.

To look at top of the line ships, Zumwalt, something the great, Atago class are far and away the best in its class.


For Indonesia, it's actually better to build cheap 056 for coastal defense, you got a lot of coast, and then get one or two dedicated task force for special missions. It's too much to expect Indonesia to be able to project any power or even defend against a super power anytime in the foreseeable future. The logical, though often not used, except China, is just neglect it until you can, build up economy first, and let the rest take care of itself.

Chinese navy was neglected for the better part of 2 decades, the father of modern day navy was very angry because of it, he wanted a carrier, but the official line was, whoever talk carrier is a traitor to the republic. Economic interests must come first.

The key is do what you need to do and go at your own pace, if you let other people set the pace, it's not going to turn out good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The guided-missile destroyer USS Stethem (DDG 63) leads a group of Indonesian navy ships in formation


3 Van Speijk Frigates and 1 Sigma Corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Kopassus special force basic training : prisoner camp survival training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

btw Jakartan, can you provide us the news about our Sigma Frigate (not the Corvette, but the Frigate) thanks


----------



## Nike

asemmm pics nya ra metu


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Brainsucker said:


> btw Jakartan, can you provide us the news about our Sigma Frigate (not the Corvette, but the Frigate) thanks


all i know that the production of the 2nd ship already started. lets hope we can receive the 1st one by 2016.


----------



## NarThoD

dont forget to thank China. Because of her aggression, we wouldn't modernize our military in such speed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

NarThoD said:


> dont forget to thank China. Because of her aggression, we wouldn't modernize our military in such speed



oh, so because of China aggression, we wouldn't modernize our military?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Brainsucker said:


> oh, so because of China aggression, we wouldn't modernize our military?



It's just coincidence really. Some outside observer sees our rearmament & assume it was as a reaction to the Chinese.


----------



## Brainsucker

Reashot Xigwin said:


> It's just coincidence really. Some outside observer sees our rearmament & assume it was as a reaction to the Chinese.



No, what make me confuse is, that because of China Aggression, we decide to not modernize our military. Isn't that make you confuse too?


----------



## Nike

Reashot Xigwin said:


> It's just coincidence really. Some outside observer sees our rearmament & assume it was as a reaction to the Chinese.



except the facts we are still using Soviet era armor and weapons till this very day, oh gosh, i would love if they parading M101, M202 howitzer along with AMX-13, Saracen, Ferret, BRDM, BTR-40 and so on.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

do we have some kind of "Area 51" here or this is just a prank or photoshop ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*RI, South Korea to reach *
*deal on phase II of KFX/ *
*IFX fighter jet *

Yohanna Ririhena, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Thu, October 02 2014, 9:41 PM

Indonesia and South Korea are expected to reach an agreement on the second phase of the joint development and production of the KFX/ IFX fighter jet, a step that will mark the epitome of the two countries’ strategic partnership, the South Korean envoy said.

The three phases of developing the KFX/IFX fighter jet are technology development (TD), engineering and manufacturing development (EMD) and joint production and marketing.

The TD phase was concluded in December 2012, which saw a number of engineers from state-owned airframer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) and officers from the Indonesian Air Force going to South Korea to discuss a number of development issues with their South Korean counterparts.

South Korean Ambassador to Indonesia Cho Tai-young said that negotiations on the project had intensified, raising hopes that an agreement-in-principal would be reached soon. “If the negotiation runs smoothly, it could be concluded by next month,” Cho said when asked the exact time for the agreement.

Cho, who assumed his post in July this year, noted that the two countries had developed a very close relationship in defense industry cooperation since the 1970s. Therefore, the jet fighter project marked the epitome of the Indonesian-South Korean strategic partnership as the two countries had committed to design and develop a whole new jet fighter.

“I will try hard during my term here to realize what has been planned,” Cho told The Jakarta Post during an interview ahead of South Korean’s Oct. 2 National Day.

The two countries signed a letter of intent (LoI) to develop the KFX/ IFX on March 9, 2009. The agreement was signed in 2012 by President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono and his then South Korean counterpart Lee Myung-bak.

Indonesia will pay up to 20 percent of US$ 5 billion project, while the South Korean government and Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) will pay 60 percent and 20 percent respectively.

The KFX/IFX fighter is envisioned as a next-generation fighter aircraft for 2020, designed as a single-seat, twin-engine jet fighter with capabilities below the USmade Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II, but surpassing Lockheed’s F-16 Fighting Falcon.

Beside the KFX/IFX project, the two countries will keep exchanging information about weapon systems and defense products to find future opportunities for cooperation.

Cho mentioned the Third Defense Industry Cooperation Committee meeting in Jakarta, when Indonesian and Korean defense companies presented their products and discussed future cooperation. The South Korean government, Cho added, had a deeper understanding of the Indonesian policy on defense industry promotion.

This is the reason why Seoul would like to focus on transfer of technology and joint development programs like the KFX/IFX. After the completion of the KFX/IFX development, both countries may establish a joint venture. “There are a lot of possibilities,” he said.

South Korea has developed various weapon systems that are verified by the country’s armed forces. It has also imported weapons from advanced countries.

In this regard, South Korea could assist Indonesia on various issues, including sharing experiences in order to minimize trial-and-error with various weapon systems. “I would like to say that the Republic of Korea is the best partner for Indonesia,” he said.

On the procurement of weapon systems, Cho said South Korea bought eight CN-235 medium transport airplanes made by PT DI for the South Korean Air Force. So far, there has been no plan to procure more from Indonesia. “But we will continue the weaponry defense system cooperation,” he added. The Korean Coast Guard has also received four CN-235 maritime patrol aircraft from PT DI.

On the building of three Chang Bogo-class submarines, Cho said, it would be conducted in South Korea and Indonesian technicians will go there for training. Engineers from state-owned shipyard PT PAL Indonesia are being sent to South Korea to prepare for the building of the third submarine, which is planned to be done at PT PAL in Surabaya.

» RI, S. Korea are set to reach agreement to soon start the second phase of KFX/IFX jet fighter program
» Both countries are also involved in other programs, such as building three Chang Bogo-class submarines

RI, South Korea to reach deal on phase II of KFX/ IFX fighter jet | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

*Russia to deepen ties with 
RI under Jokowi *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Fri, October 03 2014, 10:34 AM

Russia believes that bilateral relations with Indonesia will strengthen under the presidency of Joko “Jokowi” Widodo. Jokowi is scheduled to be installed on Oct. 20, replacing incumbent President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, whom Russian ambassador Mikhail Galuzin said enjoyed close relations with his Russian counterpart, Vladimir Putin.

“Russia thanks [President] Yudhoyono for maintaining good bilateral relations. He has a warm attitude,” Galuzin told The Jakarta Post on Thursday at his residence in South Jakarta.

He said the close relationship between Putin and Yudhoyono was especially evident in Bali in 2013, when Yudhoyono performed a memorable guitar and voice rendition of “Happy Birthday” to honor Putin on his 61st birthday in front of 19 international leaders during the Asia Pacific Economic Cooperation (APEC) Summit in Nusa Dua.

Galuzin said that close ties between the two nations could be seen in increased cooperation across various sectors, ranging from education and culture to military and the economy. In the education sector, this year the Russian government awarded 125 scholarships to Indonesian students to study at 24 universities across Russia, double the number in 2013.

Meanwhile, bilateral trade between the two nations has reached US$3 billion. Galuzin, who has led the Russian embassy since Oct. 2012, said military cooperation was also tightening between the two countries.

The Indonesian Air Force, for example, contains a squadron with 16 Russian-produced Sukhoi Su-27/30 heavy jet fighters.
The Indonesian Navy’s Marine Corps, meanwhile, operates 54 BMP-3F amphibious infantry fighting vehicles (IFVs) and one BREM-L recovery vehicle that are also Russian-made.

Galuzin said that he was especially proud to see eight Su-27/30 jet fighters included in the 32-jet flyover that occurred on Aug. 17 during Indonesia’s 69th Independence Day ceremony at the Presidential Palace. He added that he believed ties would strengthen after Jokowi was sworn in as the seventh president of Indonesia, which is the world’s third largest democracy.

Galuzin said that he appreciated the smooth transitions of power that had characterized the young democracy since the end of the Soeharto regime in 1998. “Jokowi gives a positive signal to the international community. Other countries can also learn from Indonesia’s peaceful elections,” he said, adding that Jokowi, like Yudhoyono, had a warm attitude.

The Jakarta governor, who grew up in a slum area in Surakarta, Central Java, enjoys close relations with the people, especially those from less privileged backgrounds. Such can be seen in Jokowi’s frequent use of blusukan, or impromptu visits, which he popularized while leading Surakarta as its 16th mayor and Jakarta as its 15th governor.

Galuzin said that under Jokowi’s administration, Russia was ready to deepen ties with Indonesia. The two nations first exchanged diplomatic representatives in 1954. Five years later, relations strengthened when then president Sukarno visited Moscow. In 1960, Nikita Khrushchev, the Soviet leader, returned the favor on a visit to Jakarta. (alz)

Russia to deepen ties with RI under Jokowi | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

madokafc said:


> except the facts we are still using Soviet era armor and weapons till this very day, oh gosh, i would love if they parading M101, M202 howitzer along with AMX-13, Saracen, Ferret, BRDM, BTR-40 and so on.



ironically enough, China would be the place for all of one's land force weapon needs. But don't worry, we don't mind people using our weapons against us, as long as you paid for that bullet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Kopassus special force basic training : prisoner camp survival training.
> View attachment 106122




That's hardcore.



Reashot Xigwin said:


> It's just coincidence really. Some outside observer sees our rearmament & assume it was as a reaction to the Chinese.



The Chinese equation is irrelevant. Objectively, Indonesia needed to modernize and possibly even increase her defense expenditure. At her size, she only spends 1% of her GDP on national defense. It should be raised , at least, to 1.5%.


----------



## Nike

Nihonjin1051 said:


> That's hardcore.
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese equation is irrelevant. Objectively, Indonesia needed to modernize and possibly even increase her defense expenditure. At her size, she only spends 1% of her GDP on national defense. It should be raised , at least, to 1.5%.



if only i am in charge, i would put national defense expenditure at 2 to 3 % of GDP of my country and taking them as National insurance and invest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> if only i am in charge, i would put national defense expenditure at 2 to 3 % of GDP of my country and taking them as National insurance and invest.



If Indonesia were to raise the defense expenditure to 3%, that would bring it to around $25 Billion per year. 



madokafc said:


> if only i am in charge, i would put national defense expenditure at 2 to 3 % of GDP of my country and taking them as National insurance and invest.



I want Indonesia to have one of the largest, most modern, most powerful navy in Southeast Asia. I think that she will be a guarantor of peace and stability in the South Pacific, and a relatively peaceful nation. I want Japan to invest more into this country, help develop her energy industry, manufacturing arm as well as foster greater people-to-people relations. Japan should also invest in a R&D partnership with Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Nihonjin1051 said:


> If Indonesia were to raise the defense expenditure to 3%, that would bring it to around $25 Billion per year.
> 
> 
> 
> I want Indonesia to have one of the largest, most modern, most powerful navy in Southeast Asia. I think that she will be a guarantor of peace and stability in the South Pacific, and a relatively peaceful nation. I want Japan to invest more into this country, help develop her energy industry, manufacturing arm as well as foster greater people-to-people relations. Japan should also invest in a R&D partnership with Indonesia.



haha thanks for the compliment


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> haha thanks for the compliment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Gladi TNI (Indonesian National Armed Forces) Anniversaries, credit to ARC and original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Old News, but still useful and havent been posted anyway

*LAPAN to develop drone, 
rockets for Army *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Wed, January 22 2014, 6:48 AM


The National Aeronautics and Space Agency (LAPAN) and the Army signed an agreement on Tuesday to develop national defense technologies in a bid to reduce the import of military equipment. Among the technologies to be developed by LAPAN are unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV), missiles, rockets and remote sensing.

“LAPAN’s capabilities are very useful and will benefit the Army. We will use the technologies for surveying and aerial mapping, geospatial intelligence and monitoring regional security,” said Army chief of staff Gen. Budiman during the signing ceremony of the memorandum of understanding (MoU) at the force’s headquarters in Jakarta.He said that the Army had planned to utilize UAV technology for border surveillance.

The technologies would not only be useful for “modern warfare” but also disaster relief efforts as well as to tackle smuggling and terrorism, Budiman added. “The Army is expected to be the at the forefront in the efforts to tackle the so-called fourth-generation war in the region,” he said.

In the agreement, the Army has also agreed to disburse Rp 3.5 billion (US$288,445) to help finance LAPAN’s research.
“Developing national defense and military technologies are also important to protect national intelligence,” he said.
LAPAN head Bambang Tedjakusuma said that the agency had already researched numerous technologies that could be developed to meet the Army’s needs, such as precise missiles as well as an integrated remote sensing database, space science and atmosphere technology


LAPAN to develop drone, rockets for Army | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Air Force to Build More Airbases*

Today 12:21
The Indonesian Air Force is surveying some locations to build two air bases in West Papua province, stated Commander of Manuhua Air Base, Biak, Papua, Colonel Gustav Brugman.

"The potential locations for these two air bases are in Sorong and Manokwari districts," he stated as quoted by Antara News.

The commander emphasized that the construction of the two air bases in West Papua is important for the nation, especially for the Indonesian Air Force, in order to ensure the accomplishment of the mission to secure the airspace of Papua and West Papua.

Colonel Gustav was confident that the survey will yield positive results to be considered by the Indonesian Air Force to operate the air base in Manokwari and Sorong.

"The realization of the construction will be determined according to the decision taken by the Indonesian Air Force Headquarters. Geographically, Sorong and Manokwari need the air bases," he stated.

According to Gustav, the Sorong and Manokwari district administrations fully support the plan to build the air bases by preparing the land where the construction will be carried out.

The Manuhua Air Base is responsible for securing Papua's airspace spanning Nabire, Yapen and Waropen, Manokwari, Sorong, and other districts in the province.

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2014/10...-More-Airbases

we need them to securing our most Eastern provinces flank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Ms. @madokafc , what's the diplomatic relationship between Indonesia and Papua New Guinea?


----------



## Nike

Very good indeed, much better than Papua New Guinea with Australia according to them. Their government have been supporting Indonesian cause over several issue regarding Papua cases in several regional forum in Pacific. Indonesia too, right now trying to giving more clout in Papua New Guinea with investment, grants and military aid, soft loan for their government and etc. 

But one must taking a notes, in Papua New Guinea there is exist some factions who trying to get the the seat in government. And sometimes their taking their own actions and bringing harm in diplomatic way between Indonesia government and Papua New Guinea government, one of their actions is like supporting OPM in Papua, sometimes their controlled military units goes stray and doing shooting into Indonesian border or burning Indonesian fisherman vessels they've captured. And it was a headache for both of government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

Nihonjin1051 said:


> If Indonesia were to raise the defense expenditure to 3%, that would bring it to around $25 Billion per year.
> 
> 
> 
> I want Indonesia to have one of the largest, most modern, most powerful navy in Southeast Asia. I think that she will be a guarantor of peace and stability in the South Pacific, and a relatively peaceful nation. I want Japan to invest more into this country, help develop her energy industry, manufacturing arm as well as foster greater people-to-people relations. Japan should also invest in a R&D partnership with Indonesia.



Hope so.. But How? we are poor and corrupt


----------



## Nike

baukiki88 said:


> Hope so.. But How? we are poor and corrupt



meh poor and corrupt is relative. As corrupt as Indonesia, there is much other countries in the list who is much more Corrupt than us, Russian is more corrupt than Indonesia but yet no other countries in the world will giving a doubt about their military strength . Pakistan and Vietnam is much poorer than Indonesia when we are talking about GDP and income per-capita yet they can giving a credible defense expenditure relative to their economies performance. How about Egypt? Turkey? Your excuse is not gonna work there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

credit to Tuanhirang @skyscrappercity and original uploader at Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

4 October 2014

*Tobapos* -- *For the next five years, Indonesia would build MALE (Medium Altitude Long Endurance/MALE) Unmanned Aircraft Vehicle (UAV) to boost surveillance mechanism in Indonesia.*

"Its payload will be not only cameras, but also radars to observe objects in the ground," JokoPurnomo, Head of UAV (PUNA) program in state research center (BPPT) as reported by viva.co.id.

He said, currently, his institution was developing Wulung and Sriti UAV in Bandung.

"(All of it) are under production by Indonesia Aerospace in Bandung and will be commissioned by Ministry of Defense," he said.

He added, with flying range of 200 km, PUNA Wulung could be used to monitor Indonesia sea with 25 points of base station. *(ant/adm)*



Source in Bahasa Indonesia: Sejauh Mana Pengembangan Teknologi Drone RI?-



baukiki88 said:


> Hope so.. But How? we are poor and corrupt



Our Anti Corruption Commission is the most successful one in the entire Asia, progress is so positive to change the trend into a more clean governance. And we can easily boost our defense budget by eliminating our oil subsidy, there are 300 Trillion Rupiah that we can use for many thing if our subsidy become zero, including giving another 80 Trillion Rupiah to our defense budget which means doubling the current figure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Meizar Restu Iskandar

salam kenal....




Tank amx13 mod turret+engine pindad..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Meizar Restu Iskandar said:


> salam kenal....
> View attachment 109236
> 
> Tank amx13 mod turret+engine pindad..



it is nice to have another Indonesian contributor here, but you should introduce yourself here

Members Introduction first before made a comment at another session or thread in this forum. Lain ladang lain belalang, lain lubuk lain ikannya isn't?


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Credit to ARC and their original uploader and photographer


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> View attachment 109094
> 
> 
> View attachment 109095
> 
> 
> View attachment 109096
> 
> 
> View attachment 109097
> 
> 
> credit to Tuanhirang @skyscrappercity and original uploader at Facebook


Man those M-113's just arrived 1 or 2 days ago, the paint-job was very quick


----------



## Nike




----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

NAS 332 Super Puma





EC Colibri





Nexter Caesar 155mm





Kh 179





Oerlikon Skyshield





BMP 3F 





Parchim Class Corvette launching its RBU 6000 ASR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Lieut.Col Vincentius "Hunter" Endy H.P achieves 1000 flying hours SU-27/30

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somsak

Hi all,

Is there anyone can tell me what happened to aceh and East Timor?
Will there be new independent nations?
What happened to Indonesia territory gain & loss after independence?


----------



## Nike

somsak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is there anyone can tell me what happened to aceh and East Timor?
> Will there be new independent nations?
> What happened to Indonesia territory gain & loss after independence?



err surely you can found the history of Aceh and East Timor by googling it yourself or for some basic stuff you can find it in Wikipedia. Aceh is part of Indonesian territory since the independence day meanwhile East Timor is no part of it since East Timor was an Portuguese colony not the Dutch ones. Rebellion in Aceh has been ended by an accord in which Indonesia government giving them an permit to implement the Sharia law in Aceh provinces and thus giving them Special Administrative Province status in exchange Aceh must hold themselves with Pancasila, NKRI and Red & White flag value.

Indonesia at least content herself with territory left by the Dutch including West Papua, and for a while occupying East Timor as a result of fear against communism (at the times Fretilin movement is very much an commies organization).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somsak

madokafc said:


> err surely you can found the history of Aceh and East Timor by googling it yourself or for some basic stuff you can find it in Wikipedia. Aceh is part of Indonesian territory since the independence day meanwhile East Timor is no part of it since East Timor was an Portuguese colony not the Dutch ones. Rebellion in Aceh has been ended by an accord in which Indonesia government giving them an permit to implement the Sharia law in Aceh provinces and thus giving them Special Administrative Province status in exchange Aceh must hold themselves with Pancasila, NKRI and Red & White flag value.
> 
> Indonesia at least content herself with territory left by the Dutch including West Papua, and for a while occupying East Timor as a result of fear against communism (at the times Fretilin movement is very much an commies organization).


What do Indonesian think about East Timor's admission to ASEAN?


----------



## Nike

somsak said:


> What do Indonesian think about East Timor's admission to ASEAN?



We are supporting them with utmost faith and honest feeling. There is no hard feeling against them, as they fought against us in the past with so much bravery and cunning diplomatic efforts and as an Asia country, Indonesia giving them much respect because of that.

Indonesia doesn't hold much respect against coward enemies who relies to others when fight against us.


----------



## Nike

Dua personil pasukan katak TNI AL terjun ke laut dari Helikopter Bell-412 milik Skuadron Udara 400 Wing Udara-1 Puspenerbal saat gladi bersih HUT TNI di Dermaga Ujung, Markas Komando Armada Timur, Surabaya, Jatim, 4 Oktober 2014. TEMPO/Fully Syafii





Puluhan pesawat tempur TNI AU melakukan flying pass di gladi bersih HUT TNI di Dermaga Ujung, Mako Armatim, Surabaya, 4 Oktober 2014. 239 pesawat tempur mulai dari F-16, F-5 Sky Hawk, serta Sukhoi di kerahkan sebagai persiapan puncak HUT TNI yang akan di laksanakan pada 7 Oktober nanti. TEMPO/Fully Syafi





Helikopter tempur dan operasional melintas di atas perairan Surabaya saat gladi bersih HUT TNI di Dermaga Ujung, 4 Oktober 2014. 150 helikopter TNI AD, AU dan AL, di kerahkan untuk berparade flying pass sebagai persiapan puncak HUT TNI. TEMPO/Fully Syafi





Sejumlah helikopter melakukan "flying pass" saat gladi bersih HUT TNI di Dermaga Ujung, Mako Armatim,Surabaya, 4 Oktober 2014. TEMPO/Fully Syafi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

somsak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is there anyone can tell me what happened to aceh and East Timor?
> Will there be new independent nations?
> What happened to Indonesia territory gain & loss after independence?


This picture tells a lot about relation between Indonesia and East Timor now.
Xanana Gusmao the leader of East Timor resistance Falintil when he was captured by Kopassus members in 1992





This was Xanana Gusmao when he visited Indonesia as Prime Minister of Independent East Timor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Gladi Bersih Peringatan HUT ke-69 TNIDua buah Kapal Republik Indonesia (KRI) jenis Multi Light Role Fregate (MLRF), KRI Bung Tomo (TOM)-357 dan KRI Usman Harun (USH)-359 melakukan "Sailing Pass" disela-sela Gladi bersih peringatan HUT ke-69 TNI di Dermaga Ujung, Komando Armada Kawasan Timur Indonesia TNI AL, Surabaya, Jatim, Sabtu (4/10). Sekitar 42 kapal perang melakukan manuvera taktis dengan kemampuan masing-masing untuk ikut bagian dalam HUT Ke-69 TNI yang dihelat pada tanggal 7 Oktober 2014 yang rencanannya dihadiri Presiden Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono. (ANTARA FOTO/M RISYAL HIDAYAT/mes/14)








Gladi Bersih Peringatan HUT ke-69 TNISebuah tank amphibi BMP-3F buatan Rusia milik Marinir TNI AL melakukan loncatan dan tembakan disela-sela Gladi bersih peringatan HUT ke-69 TNI di Dermaga Ujung, Komando Armada Kawasan Timur Indonesia TNI AL, Surabaya, Jatim, Sabtu (4/10). Tank amphibi ranpur lapis baja tangguh, mampu bermanuver di dua alam (air dan darat), dan disiapkan untuk pertempuran total football dengan kemampuan manuver menyerang dari laut, punya canon 100mm, punya senjata anti serangan udara, punya rudal anti tank, mampu mengangkut pasukan dan sekaligus mampu mempertahankan diri dari serangan lawan. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat/mes/14)








Gladi Bersih Peringatan HUT ke-69 TNISejumlah helikopter TNI melakukan "Fly Pass" disela-sela Gladi bersih peringatan HUT ke-69 TNI di Dermaga Ujung, Komando Armada Kawasan Timur Indonesia TNI AL, Surabaya, Jatim, Sabtu (4/10). (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat/mes/14








Gladi Bersih Peringatan HUT ke-69 TNISejumlah prajurit TNI unjuk kebolehan beladiri militer diatas tank Leopard disela-sela Gladi bersih peringatan HUT ke-69 TNI di Dermaga Ujung, Komando Armada Kawasan Timur Indonesia TNI AL, Surabaya, Jatim, Sabtu (4/10). Sebanyak 900 prajurit dari tiga matra TNI (TNI AD, TNI AU, dan TNI AL) akan menunjukkan kemampuan dalam HUT Ke-69 TNI akan dilaksanakan pada tanggal 7 Oktober 2014 yang rencanannya dihadiri Presiden Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat/14)








Gladi Bersih Peringatan HUT ke-69 TNISejumlah pesawat KT-1 Wong Bee milik TNI AU yang tergabung dalam Jupiter Aerobatic Team disela-sela Gladi bersih peringatan HUT ke-69 TNI di Dermaga Ujung, Komando Armada Kawasan Timur Indonesia TNI AL, Surabaya, Jatim, Sabtu (4/10). Enam pesawat KT-1 Wong Bee tersebut ikut bagian dalam HUT Ke-69 TNI yang dihelat pada tanggal 7 Oktober 2014 yang rencanannya dihadiri Presiden Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Meanwhile in Ambon Manise, they just contend with those old junks







Gladi HUT TNI di AmbonSejumlah personil Detasemen Kavaleri (Denkav) 5/BLC mempersiapkan kendaraan tempurnya saat gladi upacara HUT TNI ke-69 di Ambon, Maluku, Sabtu (4/10). Para personil akan melakukan defile beserta kendaraan tempurnya saat upacara HUT TNI ke-69 yang akan dipusatkan di Lapangan Merdeka, Ambon, Selasa (7/10) mendatang. ANTARA FOTO/Izaac Mulyawan


only a handful of modern APC like Anoa 2






Gladi HUT TNI di AmbonSejumlah personil Detasemen Kavaleri (Denkav) 5/BLC mempersiapkan kendaraan tempurnya saat gladi upacara HUT TNI ke-69 di Ambon, Maluku, Sabtu (4/10). Para personil akan melakukan defile beserta kendaraan tempurnya saat upacara HUT TNI ke-69 yang akan dipusatkan di Lapangan Merdeka, Ambon, Selasa (7/10) mendatang. ANTARA FOTO/Izaac Mulyawan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Made Gatling Gun ( Dislitbang TNI AD/ Army R&D)









Code name : SMML


*Spesifikasi SMML*

Caliber : 7,62mm
Length : 96,25 cm
Weight : 90 kg
Jumlah laras : 6 batang
Pengisian amunisi : disintegrated
Kecepatan tembak : 2.500 – 3.000 proyektil per menit
Jarak tembak : 1.000 – 1.500 meter
Sumber arus : DC 24 Volt


----------



## Indos

Indonesian JDAM Prototype


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia Muscles Up Its Military*
Indonesia invests heavily in modernization
Sep 15, 2014  Nicholas Fiorenza | Aviation Week & Space Technology - Defense Technology Edition

Indonesia’s December 2012 contract with German defense contractor Rheinmetall for armored vehicles is an important component of the nation’s wide-ranging military modernization program, which involves acquisition of equipment from several countries. 

Under the €216 million ($283 million) contract, Rheinmetall is supplying Indonesia with armored vehicles, training equipment and logistical support as well as practice and service ammunition. Deliveries are scheduled from 2014-16.

The vehicles include 103 Leopard 2 main battle tanks, 42 Marder (Marten) 1A3 armored infantry fighting vehicles (AIFV), three Bueffel (Buffalo) and two Leopard 1 armored recovery vehicles, three Biber (Beaver) armored vehicle-launched bridges and three Dachs (Badger) armored engineering vehicles. 





Indonesia is buying over 100 Leopard 2 tanks from Rheinmetall similar to the 2A4s shown here in Jakarta. Credit: Rheinmetall

Under its current military doctrine, the country seeks to protect independence and preserve national unity through homeland defense and maintaining the regional balance of power. 

The doctrine foresees increasing the military’s combat capabilities and participation in international missions of the United Nations and the Association of Southeast Asian Nations. Indonesia has participated in U.N. peacekeeping missions in the Middle East and the Democratic Republic of Congo. Some of the new Leopard 2 tanks will be used for training for such missions.

The German armor will increase the firepower of an army that is equipped with 275 French AMX-13 and 120 British Scorpion light tanks, and 236 locally built Panser Anoa 6 X 6 armored personnel carriers, which were manufactured by state-owned PT Pindad. Indonesia’s neighbors are equipped with newer, heavier tanks: Thailand fields 49 T-84 Oplot M versions from Ukraine; Malaysia operates 64 PT91 vehicles from Poland; and Singapore is equipped with 101 Leopard 2 SNG versions from Germany.

Rheinmetall is upgrading 61 of the tanks on order to the Leopard 2 RI (Republic of Indonesia) standard. This includes new electric and turret drives and cabling, and improved turret protection against large-caliber kinetic energy rounds, rocket-propelled grenades and anti-tank guided missiles. Air conditioning with dehumidification is part of the package (Indonesia is, of course, a tropical country). The remaining 42 Leopard 2A4+ tanks are only receiving air conditioning (the Marders, however, are not). 




Jakarta’s military upgrades include Marder 1A3 armored infantry fighting vehicles. Credit: Rheinmetall

The contract includes Rheinmetall’s DM11 120-mm multipurpose high-explosive tank rounds, making Indonesia the second user of this ammunition; the U.S. Marine Corps is the first. 

The Indonesian modernization program runs from 2015-29, and foresees a “minimum essential force” for all three services. In addition to the Leopard 2 main battle tanks and Marder AIFVs, army acquisitions includes the Caesar truck-mounted 155-mm howitzer from Nexter Systems of France, Astros II multiple-launch rocket system from Avibras of Brazil, and Boeing Apache Longbow and Sikorsky Black Hawk helicopters. 

Air force acquisitions include Russian Sukhoi Su-30 combat aircraft, KAI T-50 and Super Tucano light attack aircraft/trainers from, respectively, South Korea and Brazil, and Grob 120TP trainers from Germany. The navy is acquiring frigates transferred from Brunei, and Eurocopter AS565 Panther antisubmarine-warfare helicopters. 

The Rheinmetall armor contract took two months of negotiations (Sept. 9-Nov. 11, 2012) and then nearly a year before legal formalities were completed and it became effective. Negotiations were impeded by a restrictive German arms-export policy, which ultimately resulted in the Leopard 2 tanks being supplied without coaxial machine guns because small arms export licenses were difficult to obtain. 

A Rheinmetall program manager, Michael Kerwin, is not sure if future deals with Indonesia will receive German export approval, but says they hope to sell more Marders to the country. The company plans to bring the Wiesel 2 armored vehicle to the Indodefense trade show in Jakarta this November after a deal to produce it in Indonesia fell through because the export license arrived late. 

Last month, PT Pindad and Rheinmetall signed a memorandum of understanding to produce large-caliber munitions at the former’s facility in Turen, East Java.

Indonesia Muscles Up Its Military | Defense content from Aviation Week

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

madokafc said:


> Meanwhile in Ambon Manise, they just contend with those old junks
> 
> View attachment 111493



lol ... where do you get the parts? these are decorating our garrisons.... n military museums....

Also can you guys type english? its inconvienient n also kinda against the rules.. 

Tanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

More photos from the Armed Force Day preparation.
CN-235 MPA fly pass





Photo Credit : HARRY DARYANTO

C-295 dropping airborne troops




Photo Credit : HARRY DARYANTO

Su-27/30 and KC-130 Air Refueling demo




Photo by Dixie @ ARC

Air Force Fly Pass





Convoy of Marder IFV





Doosan Tarantula panzer





Falcon Aerobatic demo












Photo by Dixie @ ARC

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

old photo of KRI Yos Sudarso launching Harpoon Anti Ship Missile
now her Harpoon missiles are replaced with C-802

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Sukhois escorting *Indonesia Air Force One.*




Cool....." Photo by Lt. Col. Wastum and Major Gultom with T-50i/TT-5001 aircraft, with a height of 31.000.




From the window of Indonesian Presidential plane, on a flight to Iswahyudi Air Force Base, Magetan. 5th of October 2014




The F-16 and Sukhoi fighter jet, escorting President SBY as the Commander in Chief of the Indonesian Armed Forces.




Walking together with the Guardian of the Aerospace. Iswahyudi Air Force Base, Magetan. 5th of October 2014. "Happy Anniversary Indonesian Armed Forces".


Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gaber

madokafc said:


> Meanwhile in Ambon Manise, they just contend with those old junks
> 
> View attachment 111493
> 
> 
> 
> Gladi HUT TNI di AmbonSejumlah personil Detasemen Kavaleri (Denkav) 5/BLC mempersiapkan kendaraan tempurnya saat gladi upacara HUT TNI ke-69 di Ambon, Maluku, Sabtu (4/10). Para personil akan melakukan defile beserta kendaraan tempurnya saat upacara HUT TNI ke-69 yang akan dipusatkan di Lapangan Merdeka, Ambon, Selasa (7/10) mendatang. ANTARA FOTO/Izaac Mulyawan
> 
> 
> only a handful of modern APC like Anoa 2
> View attachment 111494
> 
> 
> 
> Gladi HUT TNI di AmbonSejumlah personil Detasemen Kavaleri (Denkav) 5/BLC mempersiapkan kendaraan tempurnya saat gladi upacara HUT TNI ke-69 di Ambon, Maluku, Sabtu (4/10). Para personil akan melakukan defile beserta kendaraan tempurnya saat upacara HUT TNI ke-69 yang akan dipusatkan di Lapangan Merdeka, Ambon, Selasa (7/10) mendatang. ANTARA FOTO/Izaac Mulyawan



The old junks still useful to scare the separatists...


----------



## Indos

TNI will deploy around 200 planes in 7 October Military Parade (Kompas Newspaper, 6 October, from article written by our famous journalist Ninok Leksono at page one), sounds like we are able to coordinate many personnel and armament into one big action.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

MarveL said:


> Sukhois escorting *Indonesia Air Force One.*
> View attachment 112648
> 
> From the window of Indonesian Presidential plane, on a flight to Iswahyudi Air Force Base, Magetan. 5th of October 2014
> View attachment 112649
> 
> The F-16 and Sukhoi fighter jet, escorting President SBY as the Commander in Chief of the Indonesian Armed Forces.
> Instagram



This photo taken by the 1st lady from the cabin.


----------



## Nike

Bali Democracy Forum Security Preparation











*Paspam Bali Democracy Forum





Paspam Bali Democracy Forum





Paspam Bali Democracy Forum





Paspam Bali Democracy Forum*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

According to Ministry of defense press release, there will be 18.000 Indonesian soldiers that will be participating in tomorrow parade or more than half of total number of Australian Army regular soldiers.










Jupiter Team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

*Indonesia, S. Korea to produce KF-X/IF-X jet fighter: Yusgiantoro*
Senin, 6 Oktober 2014 19:54 WIB | 303 Views




Purnomo Yusgiantoro. (ANTARA/Eric Ireng)
Surabaya (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and South Korea will immediately commence the production of the 4.5-generation KF-X/IF-X jet fighter, which is forecast to have better maneuvering capabilities than F-16 Eagle and Sukhoi Su-27, stated Indonesian Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro.

"We had conducted the Technology Development Phase (TDP) that comprises the transfer of technology and prototype designing process. Currently, we are entering the engineering and manufacturing development (EMD) phase," Purnomo stated here on Monday.

During the signing ceremony of the EMD Phase, the minister noted that six aircraft prototypes have been produced during the TDP process, one of which will be handed over to Indonesia to be manufactured in the country.

The signing ceremony was witnessed by Korean Ambassador to Indonesia Cho Tae-young.

"We want to cooperate with South Korea because they are willing to carry out the transfer of technology to Indonesia for the KF-X/IF-X project that is believed to be at par with the F-22 Raptor," the minister emphasized.

He remarked that despite the advanced nation having developed the F-35 Lightning jet fighter, but the country is not ready to transfer its technology to Indonesia.

Purnomo emphasized that the KF-X/IF-X has the capability to guard Indonesias airspace.

"The KF-X/IF-X jet fighter is sufficient to guard the sovereignty and territory of Indonesia. The most important thing is that we can independently produce the main defense system equipment," the minister noted.

The minister lauded South Koreas cooperation that facilitated the transfer of technology to develop two submarines in South Korea and two others in Indonesia.

Additionally, the Director General for Defense Potential of the Ministry Timbul Siahaan and Director General of Aircraft Program of Defense Acquisition Program Administration Brigadier General Jung Kwan Sun have inked a project agreement for the EMD Phase.

"The agreement covers the appointment of industry in Korea as the main contractor who will cooperate with Dirgantara Indonesia Corporation Limited. It also includes the formation of the Joint Program Management Office between the Indonesian government and South Korea, which will discuss the funding, monitoring, and segregation of each job description," Purnomo explained.

He elaborated that under the project plan, the agreement to manufacture 50 KF-X/IF-X jet fighters will be finalized in November 2015. The minister noted that the EMD Phase will enter the production development phase by 2023. 

"Probably, we will design 20 KF-X/IF-X first because the budget for the production development phase is the biggest. The total production development phase budget amounts to Rp85 trillion where Indonesia will contribute 20 percent and Korea 80 percent," the minister stated.

The cooperation for funding will be established between the governments of the two countries.

The minister confirmed that the elected Indonesian government will not affect the long-term agreement as the House of Representatives and government have already agreed on the project.

"I hope the cooperation will continue. I cannot wait for the Indonesian/Korean jet fighters to fly in the skies. Happy birthday to the Indonesian Military," the minister added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Parade of ground forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Sail pass and fly pass formation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

hey i just practicing with my ropes when still active in Scouts


----------



## Indos

MarveL said:


> View attachment 115114





As far as I know what we have is university student paramilitary unit like Menwa, how comes kids like them have M-16 ?

University Student Paramilitary


----------



## MarveL

sepertinya event tahunan "Pesta Siaga/Penegak"....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Military Exercise, taking down UAV







Close Combat


----------



## MarveL

President SBY, as the Commander in Chief of the Indonesian Armed Forces delivers a military brief to more than 20.000 soldiers. Madura Dock, Indonesian Navy Eastern Fleet Headquarter, Surabaya, 6th of October 2014. Photo by Ani Yudhoyono F/8 . 1/200 . ISO 500 . Lensa 16-35 mm




Giving spirits to the Indonesian Armed Forces soldiers. Photo by Ani Yudhoyono F/5,0 . 1/200 . ISO 500 . Lensa 28-300 mm






"Orderly and Neat" Photo by Ani Yudhoyono F/11 . 1/80 . ISO 800 . Lensa 28-300 mm




Colorful Berets just like flowers.





Even under the tree is just fine. Dialogue with the soldiers and the family of 500 Infantry Battalion / Raider (Sikatan), Surabaya, East Java. 6th of October 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sandria

Indos said:


> As far as I know what we have is university student paramilitary unit like Menwa, how comes kids like them have M-16 ?
> 
> University Student Paramilitary



This student regiment paramilitary (menwa) has no legal standing. It still exist and operate based only on historical nostalgia.
They still can borrow TNI's weapon & TNI's facility / parachutes/ airplanes based on historical relationship with TNI.

Ironically for this paramilitary, the boy scouts (pramuka) has legal standing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to samuel tirta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Its better capturing those scenes by photos, not really good on TV since the sky was not really clear....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Parts of TNI (Indonesian National Armed Forces Anniversary) photos kudos to Samuel Tirta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia puts on its largest display of military strength as it farewells president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono*
By Indonesia correspondent George Roberts
Updated 50 minutes agoTue 7 Oct 2014, 9:50pm

*Video:* Indonesia's military celebrates 69 years of operation (ABC News) 
 *Map: * Indonesia
Indonesia's military is holding a major display of its capability off the coast of East Java as it celebrates 69 years of operation.

The largest show of military strength in Indonesia's history is also part of the farewells to president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, whose 10-year term ends on October 20.

The joint celebration is a clear indication of just how significantly Indonesia's military has expanded - a build-up that it is calling a modernisation, rather than an expansion.

As well as building its own navy ships, Indonesia has ordered Leopard tanks from Germany, Sukhoi fighter jets from Russia and Apache helicopters and missiles from the United States.

Indonesia also has a joint venture with South Korea to build submarines there, with plans to transfer the capability so a local industry can open up.

Indonesia's military, or Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI), was set up after World War II.

Now, in terms of personnel, it is 10 times the size of Australia's Defence Force, and working hard to modernise.

Despite Tuesday's festivities, it has hardly had a blemish-free history - the killing and torture of protestors at the end of the Suharto era, the violent 'black operations' on East Timor and Aceh, and ongoing problems in the Papuan provinces are less shining examples of Indonesia's military past.

But today is a celebration of reform and longevity, as well as a 'thank you' to former general and outgoing president SBY, for supporting military expansion during his two terms in office.

Australia's Chief of Defence Mark Binskin is due to attend the event.

Incoming president Joko Widodo has announced that he wants Indonesia to become a key maritime power.

Indonesia puts on its largest display of military strength as it farewells president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Armed Force Day Parade in Aceh.

Apart from the main parade in Surabaya, East Java, the Armed Force Anniversary was celebrates in other provinces across Indonesia.

these are photos from Armed Force Parade in Banda Aceh Province :

Army members from Raider Battalion.













There are about 6 Army infantry battalions, 1 cavalry battalions, 1 missile detachment, Air Force Paskhas Para-Commandos and Marine Corps elements defending Air Base and several Naval Bases in Aceh province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

SURABAYA, INDONESIA - OCTOBER 07: Indonesian Military warships parade during The 69th Republic of Indonesian Military Anniversary on October 7, 2014 in Surabaya, Indonesia. The 69th Republic of Indonesian Military Anniversary will be the last led by Republic of Indonesia President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono (SBY). This year's ceremony will be the biggest for the past ten years with the Indonesian Army, Navy, and Air Force all taking part. (Photo by Robertus Pudyanto/Getty Images)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Seing this and listen to "Ride of the Valkyrie"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Looks like Eurofigter offer is good for our KFX/IFX development 

*Paket Menarik Eurofighter untuk Indonesia*
30 September 2014





Eurofighter Typhoon (all photos : militaryphotos)Dalam waktu dekat Kementerian Pertahanan dikabarkan akan kembali mengakuisisi jet tempur baru untuk mengisi hanggar Skadron Udara 14, yang sebentar lagi ditinggalkan jet pencegat F-5E/F Tiger II.

Salah satu kandidatnya adalah Eurofighter Typhoon, yang belakangan gencar ditawarkan pihak Airbus Defence & Space. Bagi Angkasa, kemunculan pesawat ini terbilang menarik, setidaknya oleh karena dua hal. Pertama adalah karena pesawat ini sejatinya dibuat berdasarkan filosofi atau kebutuhan khusus untuk sistem pertahanan udara Eropa. Dan kedua, karena pesawat ini ditawarkan dengan paket transfer teknologi yang bisa digunakan untuk masa depan industri kedirgantaraan Indonesia.

Keunggulan yang ditawarkan Typhoon ada pada dua dapur pacu Eurojet EJ200 berkekuatan masing-masing 13.490 pon dengan thrust-weight ratio 1,15 untuk menjamin kemampuannya mengejar dan menaklukkan lawan secara cepat di udara. Dengan sepasang canard yang terpasang di depan, pesawat sayap delta ini dijamin mampu melakukan gerakan menekuk dengan angle of attack yang jauh lebih impresif dibanding jet tempur pada umumnya. Gerakan menekuk amat diperlukan karena langit negara Eropa terbilang sempit.




Angkasa mencatat, Typhoon telah dirancang sejak 1980-an - ketika banyak negara Eropa tengah dihantui ekses Perang Dingin - namun baru bisa diterbangkan untuk pertama kali pada 1994 atau empat tahun setelah Perang Dingin usai. Manuverabilitas yang tinggi jadi persyaratan utama karena jet tempur ini akan digunakan sebagai tulang tombak penghadangan jet-jet tempur Uni Sovyet yang umumnya dirancang untuk menembus pertahanan udara lawan dan melakukan pemboman masif.

Penggarapan pesawat ini dipecah di empat pabrikan yang terletak di Jerman (DASA), Inggris (BAe), Italia (Aeritalia), dan Spanyol (CASA) yang pengintegrasiannya dikendalikan secara terpusat oleh Eurofighter Jagdflugzeug GmbH. Oleh sebab restrukturisasi yang diberlakukan Uni Eropa, pembuatan dan komersialisasinya kini dilimpahkan kepada BAE System, Alenia Aermacchi dan Airbus Defence & Space.

Nah, karena kewenangan penjualan atas segala produk Airbus DS untuk Indonesia dan sekitarnya kerap dilimpahkan kepada PT Dirgantara Indonesia, upaya penjualan Typhoon di wilayah ini pun dititipkan kepada manajemen pabrik pesawat yang ada di Bandung tersebut.

*Sedang Dikaji*
Pihak Kementerian Pertahanan dan KKIP (Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan) sendiri memastikan bahwa Typhoon sudah masuk sebagai kandidat. Bersama Sukhoi Su-35 (Rusia), Dassault Rafale (Perancis), Saab Jas-39 Gripen (Swedia), Boeing F/A-18E/F Super Hornet (AS) dan Lockheed Martin F-16 Block 62, pesawat ini akan segera diseleksi menurut kebutuhan operasional (ops-req) yang diajukan TNI AU.





"Pesawat-pesawat itu kini sedang dikaji. Keputusan baru akan diambil setelah pemerintahan baru berkuasa. Kita tunggu saja" ujar sebuah sumber. Pernyataan ini serta-merta mementahkan berita online yang menyatakan bahwa Pemerintah telah menyatakan positif membeli dan tengah menunggu pengirimannya.

Lalu seperti apa persisnya transfer teknologi yang ditawarkan? Belum ada rincian pasti. Namun, seperti diungkap Vice President Bisnis dan Pemerintahan PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Irzal Rinaldi Zailani, transfer teknologi yang ditawarkan bisa mengarah ke teknologi atau elemen yang diperlukan dalam perancangan jet tempur KFX/IFX. Oleh karena proses perakitannya bisa dilakukan di Bandung, enjinir PT DI juga bisa ikut menyerap ilmu dalam pembuatan jet tempur.

KFX/IFX adalah prototipe jet tempur masa depan yang tengah dirancang Korea Selatan bersama Indonesia. Merujuk Angkasa (Februari 2014), meski telah menuntaskan tahapan Pengembangan Teknologi pada akhir 2012, pemenuhan standar generasi 4,5 yang diharapkan masih menemui sejumlah kendala. Pesawat ini diantaranya belum menemukan mitra yang benar-benar mau "berbagi" teknologi radar penjejak sasaran multi-fungsi (AESA) dan mesin pendorong berkekuatan besar.

Dari tiga gambaran mesin yang dinilai cocok, yakni Eurojet EJ200, General Electric F-414 dan General Electric F-414 baru pihak Eurojet-lah yang menawarkan diri. Di lain pihak General Electric (AS) menyatakan berat untuk berbagi mesin yang kini menjadi andalan F/A-18E/F Super Hornet itu, namun tidak dengan GE F-100 yang selama ini dipakai F-16 versi awal.

"Kami tak mau pakai F-100, karena daya dorongnya terlalu kecil. Kami tetap pada prinsip bahwa jet tempur yang dihasilkan harus yang unggul. Kalau seadanya, itu sama saja cari mati," ujar Dr Rais Zain, M.Eng, KFX/IFX Configuration Design Leader kepada Angkasa. Selain itu, kedua pihak juga masih mencari sistem persenjataan yang bisa disimpan dalam internal weapon bay, sistem data-link yang bisa mengacak komunikasi darat-udara dan perangkat anti-jamming.
.............................
(Angkasa Magazine, No 12/XXIV, September 2014)


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef




----------



## baukiki88

Indos said:


> Looks like Eurofigter offer is good for our KFX/IFX development
> 
> *Paket Menarik Eurofighter untuk Indonesia*
> 30 September 2014
> 
> .......................................
> 
> *I dont think eurofighter is a good package for TNI-AU. Even Germany stop their procurement. Why would we buy something when even the maker itself stop buying?..*
> 
> *Here is why according to Jane's*
> 
> *German Eurofighters facing serviceability issues*
> *Sebastian Schulte, Bonn and Nicholas de Larrinaga, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 06 October 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A German report has highlighted serviceability issues facing the Luftwaffe's Eurofighter fleet. Source: Airbus
> German equipment inventories are suffering from serviceability issues, a report on the current state of service and availability of equipment ordered by Germany's Defence Minister Ursula von der Leyen has revealed.
> 
> Von der Leyen ordered the assessment to be made following reports that most of the German Navy's helicopter fleet had to be grounded due to suffering from structural deficiencies.
> 
> The report, of which _IHS Jane's_ obtained a copy, showed that among the known naval rotary issue, the Luftwaffe's fleet of Eurofighters is also experiencing an increased rate of unavailability.
> 
> According to the report, out of Germany's 109 Eurofighters, 35 aircraft are currently undergoing external maintenance, leaving 74 aircraft in service. However of these 74 only 42 aircraft are currently available for missions, training, and exercises. The report did not specify the reasons for this, but _IHS Jane's_ has learnt that the decreased availability of the aircraft is based on a mixture of spare parts policy and their overall costs.
> 
> Following the availability report, German lawmakers from all parties started questioning whether Germany would be able to provide the self-pledged 60 Eurofighters as part of a NATO commitment in support of the Baltic States in the case of escalated Russian aggression. The criticism stems from an increasing number of media reports about the state of the Bundeswehr's flying systems.
> 
> An MoD source told _IHS Jane's_ that the Luftwaffe's service availability of aircraft "has turned into a political debate in Germany that might confuse other members of the alliance. All of our current air policing and possible short-term commitments can and will be served. In the case of [Germany's] NATO Baltics commitment, don't forget that we stipulated a timeframe of 180 days to reach the number of 60 Eurofighters to be available for such a situation. It's a mistake to think that would be provided instantly on the first day. Indeed the Luftwaffe has 42 Eurofighters available and ready for missions now, readying the remaining 18 needed for the commitment during the 180 days timeframe is absolutely achievable."
> 
> "The issue here is that of service availability, and that is something that affects all nations. It would be interesting to find out how the others fare with this issue, both politically and mechanically," the source added.
> 
> *ANALYSIS*
> The German availability rate for its aircraft appears low by comparison with the UK Royal Air Force's (RAF's) Eurofighter Typhoon fleet. With 35 of the Luftwaffe's 109 Eurofighters in long-term maintenance this represents 32% of its total fleet. This compares with 25% in long-term maintenance for the RAF (25 out of 100). Of the 75 aircraft in operational RAF service, the UK MoD wouldn't confirm specific numbers available, but noted availability rates were higher than targeted in performance-based contracts, and not comparable to the German rates.
> 
> 
> And here is another production issues ....
> 
> *Eurofighters hit by manufacturing issue*
> *Nicholas de Larrinaga, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 02 October 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An issue has been detected in the manufacturing of the rear fuselage of the Eurofighter Typhoon fighter aircraft. The impact of the issue has yet to be determined. Source: IHS/Patrick Allen
> *Key Points*
> 
> An issue has been detected in the manufacturing of the rear fuselage of the Eurofighter Typhoon fighter aircraft.
> The impact of the issue has yet to be determined.
> A manufacturing issue has been discovered in the rear fuselage of all Eurofighter Typhoon fighter aircraft that could cause future structural problems for the aircraft and limit their service life.
> 
> There appears to be no immediate impact on aircraft airworthiness however, with several nations expressing to _IHS Jane's_ that their Eurofighter aircraft remained fully operational and were facing no immediate safety issues. The main concern is that the issue could limit the aircraft's service life.
> 
> However, Germany, Spain and Italy have all ceased accepting deliveries of the aircraft as a result of the issue - although deliveries to Saudi Arabia and the United Kingdom remain unaffected at this point.
> 
> Chief executive officer of Eurofighter GmbH, Alberto Gutierrez, stated the group was "actively managing a recently discovered quality issue concerning one of the manufacturing processes used during the assembly of the Eurofighter Typhoon rear fuselage".
> 
> The issue is understood to relate specifically to the finishing treatment used on a small number of drilled bolt holes during the assembly of the rear fuselage. This work was conducted by BAE Systems, with the holes not de-burred to specified standards. The manufacturing issue is understood to have already been resolved.
> 
> Industry is currently working to evaluate whether the issue will have any impact on the aircraft, and although company sources appear confident that there will be no long-term impact from the issue, a German Ministry of Defence (MoD) source told _IHS Jane's_ that the "quality deficit could possibly be a future source of structural shortcomings". It is expected that the first results of these tests will be available in mid-2015.
> 
> "This temporary manufacturing issue has had no impact on the [Royal Air Force's] RAF's allotted flying hours and the Typhoon fleet is continuing normal operations" a spokesperson for the UK MoD told _IHS Jane's_ .
> 
> BAE Systems told _IHS Jane's_ that "we continue to deliver aircraft in accordance with contractual requirements and in line with the schedule required by the UK Royal Air Force and the Royal Saudi Air Force".
> 
> Speaking to _IHS Jane's_ the German MoD stated: "Currently there are is no damage and therefore flight safety is not affected. Thus our planes are fully operational." However, as a precaution the German MoD has halved *the service life of its Eurofighter aircraft from 3,000 to 1,500 flight hours.*
> 
> Gutierrez added: "We would like to make clear that this issue does not affect flight safety, neither does it impact ongoing fleet flying or limit fleet operations. Eurofighter GmbH is currently working together with NETMA [the NATO Eurofighter and Tornado Management Agency] and its customers taking all measures necessary to ensure that this issue is successfully resolved without any flight life limitations to the operating air forces."
> 
> Asked whether Germany would seek compensation over the issue, the German MoD source stated: "NETMA is the negotiating partner for the industry. Currently a contract has to be negotiated between NETMA and Eurofighter Jagdflugzeuge GmbH as to how this quality defect will be settled. The question of compensation is not of any matter at present."


----------



## Indos

@baukiki88

Yes, I know there are some issues there, as far as I know the problem caused by an supplier on a specific part of Eurofighter. Too many part suppliers can become a problem as well since it is an European consortium project.


----------



## Nike

well the occasion is very great for us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesian Navy to equip Bung Tomo corvettes with Panther ASW helicopters*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Surabaya, Indonesia* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
06 October 2014




The Indonesian Navy will equip its Bung Tomo-class corvettes with the AS565 Panther helicopter. Source: IHS/Patrick Allen
The Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) will equip its three Bung Tomo-class corvettes with AS565 Panther anti-submarine warfare (ASW) helicopters from Airbus Helicopters, a navy source told _IHS Jane's_ on 6 October in Surabaya, Indonesia.

The lead ship in class, KRI _Bung Tomo_ (357), conducted trials with an AS365N Dauphin 2 on 29 September. The trials, which included touch-and-go operations and landings, were held in the seas of central Java ahead of the vessel's appearance at the Indonesian Armed Forces Day celebration on 7 October.

According to the source, the Dauphin 2 involved in the recent trials is on loan from Indonesia's search-and-rescue body (Badan SAR Nasional, or BASARNAS). However, the trials were conducted with the aircraft sporting TNI-AL livery to "keep the exercises realistic," the source said.

"The AS365N Dauphin 2 is similar to the AS565 Panther in terms of physical and operational aspects. The trials with the AS365N are being conducted progressively on the Bung Tomo-class corvettes with the intention of equipping the class for the AS565 Panther when it arrives", said the source. "While waiting for the Panther helicopters to arrive, the crew of the ships are being familiarised to operate with a similar aircraft".

The TNI-AL announced in May 2014 that it was acquiring 16 AS565 Panther helicopters that will be configured for ASW. Some of the platforms will be deployed on the service's Sigma 10514-class guided-missile corvettes.

The decision to purchase the AS565 was made at the recommendation of state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), which will be involved in the production of the aircraft. No details on the delivery schedule are yet available.

Indonesian Navy to equip Bung Tomo corvettes with Panther ASW helicopters - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Indonesian Armed Forces Anniversary 2014

Credit to : samuel.tirta @Kaskus and Mr.Dicky

































Credit to samuel.tirta @Kaskus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Indonesian Navy :
@samuel.tirtaKaskus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD

Indonesian Airforce
@samuel.tirta-Kaskus



































All i want to say...Thanks to Malaysia. in 2005 they succesfully loosening the Garuda's chain. And Thanks again to China for loosening it again.

Indonesian Army to practicing Martial Arts
@samuel.tirta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Jump Shoot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

Come on guys, Why so serious?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Some scene on our October Military Parade 2014






@NarThoD How about your own picture then


----------



## Nike

seriously we lack some offensive weapons system like Cruise missile and Tactical land attack missile

Indonesian National Armed Forces Anniversary


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> seriously we lack some offensive weapons system like Cruise missile and Tactical land attack missile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



In my opinion it is better to put more money for our rockets and cruse missile development in the mean time, and also our cooperation with China in C-705 production should be proceeded. As we both know, C-705 also has land attack version. Thus, while waiting those program get materialized, better focus on the next fighter acquisition to replace F-5 while in the same time getting TOT for our IFX program.


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> is this Leopard RI?
> 
> View attachment 120371
> 
> 
> photo credit : Rahmattullah @instagram



Photoshopped picture, actually it was made out of Scorpion fleet.

well better to delete it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*N219 It Started to be Produced* 

Published on Monday, 06 October 2014 06:59 | Hits: 502 






The design is made as simple as possible for easy operation. Two prototypes are targeted finished in October 2015 is also the engine, avionics and propellers will have arrived and ready for installation. Of the 145 units are set to break even capital, the two companies said to have ordered 130 units. 



19 seat turboprop aircraft which has been predicted to be the backbone binder remote areas in Indonesia, finally began to be made. Metal cutting machine keystrokes Quaser MV 184 Indonesia by PT DI president director Budi Santoso and Chief Thomas Lapan Jamaladin, Tuesday, September 9 at Hangar last PT Indonesian Aerospace Machining, Bandung West Java, symbolically turn on the row of similar machines that have been prepared to print thousands of aircraft components this. 



The first component is printed, the center post or bone the middle of the cockpit window, then presented to the audience and reporters. Chief Engineer N219, Palmana Banandhi reveal, aircraft structures hundred percent smaller body Nations Children's work will consist of five thousand types of components, and all will be done in DI. He is optimistic the two prototypes will be completed before the end of 2015, and will soon be certified the feasibility of flying in 2016. 



For DI, the manufacture of this aircraft is a moment that is very eagerly awaited. Because, since the design was introduced in the 2000s, news about making sure not go by because the absence of a budget. The new problem is solved after Lapan proposed the concept of win-win solutions through its authority as an aerospace R & D institutions. SBY government agreed poured Rp 400 billion in fiscal year 2014-15, especially after Lapan undertakes 40 percent of this plane is local content. 



"The work we have showered on the Aviation Technology Center recently established. But because they do not have sufficient expertise, technical implementation is subcontracted to DI. Through this partnership was further we can learn a lot how to design aircraft. Expert Pustekbang himself quite intense conducting tests in the wind tunnel facility and testing laboratory construction Lapan BPPT in Serpong, Tangerang, "the story of Drs. Bambang S. Tedjasukmana, Dipl.Ing, to Space, years ago when it was still the head of Lapan. 



In addition to the entire frame and plate to print their own skin in the DI, a variety of local industries is said to have been contacted to participate in the manufacture of window glass, avionics, landing gear, seats, and even radar. DI myself have opted for the Garmin G1000 avionics N219, but for further development it is also possible to include local industries such as PT Infoglobal Universe Technology of Surabaya. 



"N219 is the foundation for the rise of technology in Indonesia. For this first stage we can contract manufacture of ECU to flap controller and simulator. Hopefully in the next step we could engage more, "said Managing Director of ITS, Adi Saso. 


*
Competing with the Twin Otter *

2015 alone live a stone's throw. Will these aircraft be finished as promised? To Space, Technology and Development Director of DI, Dr. Andi Alisjahbana replied, "Why not?" He believes finished troublesome since no one in the making. Technology has been made as simple as possible. So simple, to the point that the aircraft is not only easy to fly, but also easily treated by technicians in the area. (Adrianus Darmawan)

http://www.angkasa.co.id/index.php/aerotech/977-n219-sudah-mulai-dibuat


----------



## Nike

*Assistant Operations Air Marshal TNI KSAU Sudipo Handoyo: Strengthen the Air Force Information Warfare and defense equipment *

Published on Monday, 06 October 2014 06:45 | Hits: 278 






In addition to strengthening defense equipment to improve its combat capabilities, the Air Force made an emphasis on the acquisition of information so the cutting edge before the war. 



Mastery of information to an emphasis first before carrying out the military operations of war (OMP). How are we going to make an attack against an enemy force that does not control the information about how much power the enemy and what the enemy will do to us. Assistant Operations Air Marshal TNI KSAU Sudipo Handoyo lays the matter to the Space in his office last month. According Sudipo, effort to control various kinds of information should be the center and the Air Force. To reach this level, the Air Force must complete a variety of devices required information warfare. 



In carrying out the campaign air war, as has been done in the format of joint exercises, the Air Force has put forward the information war factor. Information collected enemy forces as much as possible and then used as a basis for carrying out the attack strategy. "Let us not intend going to the bombing enemy forces in a base, it turns the enemy has moved armaments and combat forces first," he pointed out. 



Destroying the enemy in his own power base, is often regarded as an act of aggression. "Our understanding is wrong, which eventually led to the opinion that if we attack the enemy outside the Homeland we considered to be the aggressor state. Though it is not aggression, it actually is part of an air war operations, "said the former commander of this SESKOAU. 



Further Sudipo Air Force, has a doctrine of strategic air operations, to destroy the enemy in his country. "If the enemy still qualify also entered our airspace, we are opposed to the operation of the air offensive opponent. There we fighter pilots struggling to block them, "he said. The strength of the enemy who gets in, will allow the war at sea and land. This is often scripted in joint exercises, in which the enemies of the state managed to get control of some areas of the Republic of Indonesia, and only after it was destroyed by a combined operation. 



*jet tanker *

Regarding the addition of defense equipment, Asops KSAU explained. As per the strategic plan as outlined in the Minimum Essential Force (MEF) Phase I (2009-2014), the Air Force is currently waiting for some aircraft that have been purchased but have not come all. Among these F-16C / D 52ID will complete 24 units come next year. This aircraft will fill Squadron 16 at the Air Force base Roesmin Nurjadin, Pekanbaru and partly fill the Air Squadron 3, Iswahjudi Air Force Base, Hove. Facilities Air Squadron 16 is now complete, ranging from shelters, hangars, offices to residential services. (At the time this article is derived, the Air Squadron 16, scheduled to be inaugurated by President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono end of September 2014). 



In addition to the Air Squadron 16 Squadron Air Force will build the Air Force base 33 at Sultan Hasanuddin, Makassar. This will be filled Squadron C-130H aircraft which is a grant and buy at cheap prices from Australia. Air Force will also form the Air Squadron 27 at Halim air base for the CN295 aircraft to replace the Fokker 27. Currently seven CN295 from PT DI has been submitted to the Air Force and will continue to be added up to 16 units. While the Air Squadron 2 which is currently overshadowed CN295, CN235 will still operate. (Roni Sontani) 



*- Full article can be read at Maj. Space edition October 2014 -*

http://www.angkasa.co.id/index.php/...tni-au-perkuat-alutsista-dan-perang-informasi

between Il-78 and KC-767 for the next gen of Indonesian air refueling tanker


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Search and Rescue Department need 12 more Helos and 3 Planes* 

Published on Monday, 06 October 2014 06:55 | Hits: 54 






In order to improve the response speed of the accident / disaster, Basarnas need 12 helicopters and three fixed-wing aircraft CN295 class. Six helicopters BO-105 is currently owned will be gradually retired. 



The extent of the coverage area of operation from Sabang to Merauke, demanding the National SAR Agency (Basarnas) improve preparedness in the prevention of accidents and disasters in the country. Response time Basarnas (SAR execution speed is calculated from the information of accidents / disasters to come) is still considered too long constrained due to several factors. 



TNI Chief Marsdya Basarnas FHB Soelistyo declare to Space in office last month, one of the very constraints is the lack of perceived current fleet of helicopters that can move quickly to the SAR targets. Basarnas has been supported six Bolkow BO-105 helicopter and even then its use has been less efficient because their performance has declined. "So last year we were able to additional two AS 365N Dauphin helicopter +," he said. 



Plan 2015, the Dauphin purchases will continue at least add four more units for six. In addition Basarnas will also add six helicopters with higher specifications of Dauphin. "For we need a minimum of 12 helicopter units, while gradually retire the BO-105," said Soelistyo. Six helicopters above conforming needed Dauphin related design, speed, endurans, and a greater payload capacity. Currently the company is looking for a suitable helicopter. "What we have today is the appraiser AgustaWestland AW139," he explained. Problem design, the helicopter is needed, for example had to do water jumping footing. 



Helicopters, said Kabasarnas, his role as the quick response of the weapon system. He can direct targets to carry out the rescue operation and brought on scene commander or tactical commander. Helicopters can also be directly used as a mode of transport according to the capacity of evacuation survivors. In terms of operationalization Dauphin, Basarnas has been working with the Navy Flight Center (Puspenerbal). While plans for the AW139 helicopter Basarnas class will work closely with the Air Force. 



patrol aircraft 

In addition to helicopters, sea air necessary Basarnas also equipped fleet of fixed-wing aircraft for routine patrol. This aircraft also will serve as the Command Center when the rescue operation lasted. The aircraft will be equipped with various electronic devices support and bring SMC (SAR Mission Commander), a kind of field commander or coordinator of the rescue operation. "If the helicopter had no tactical commanders, officers rescuer. Could also adapted to the condition of the vessel. Well, in this fixed-wing aircraft no field commander in charge of tactical commanders. The person SAR level of the Head Office or appointed, "said the former Waasops KSAU and Pangkohanudnas this. (Roni Sontani) 



- Full article can be read at Maj. Space edition October 2014 -

they need AW-139

http://www.angkasa.co.id/index.php/aerotech/976-basarnas-butuh-12-heli-dan-3-pesawat






lets build and bought more  we will hearing more good news soon enough at Indo Defense 2014


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia’s Air Force Adds More Flankers*






Oct 7/14: Su-35 favorite? Indonesian Military Commander General Moeldoko tells Republika Online that they’re leaning toward the Su-35 as their F-5 replacement, with the JAS-39 in 2nd place and the F-16 a distant 3rd:

This isn’t the end, because negotiations, budgets and other considerations will still come into play. If that pick does stand, it would keep the Flanker family as the backbone of the TNI-AU, but the fleet would also be fragmented among 3+ types with partial commonality at best: 5 Su27SKM, 11 Su-30 (2 MKs, 9 MK2s), and 16 Su-35SK. The Su-27SKM and Su-30MK fighters will retire first, which will simplify matters, but that’s unlikely to happen before 2025 or so. Sources: ROL, “Helikopter Apache dan Sukhoi Su-35 Segera Perkuat TNI”.

Indonesia’s Air Force Adds More Flankers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

with only 32 heavy fighter is severely lacking to defend our vast air space, we need more platform to cover it


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

i always prefers the Russian warbirds compares to European Typhoons and Grippen.
But at the end, the one with comprehensive ToT package must be our priority.


----------



## Indos

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> i always prefers the Russian warbirds compares to European Typhoons and Grippen.
> But at the end, the one with comprehensive ToT package must be our priority.



Agree with you here, lets we all see it in a long term basis than mere a short one, particularly in the context where we have already been much a head of Malaysia at 2016 in term of air force plat form (adding 24 F-16). Inducting more at current time means we are targeting China, which is unlikely to happen in a period of 10-15 years to come, as China has to deal with Vietnam / Philippine/ USA first before reaching our shore.

I doubt China will win if USA comes now ( but after 10 years runs out, USA will not have the power and enough will to challenge China, this will be the crucial moment for SEA region), but I believe that China will not see us as enemy, they need us in the long run in a fight to balance USA power in Asia and even in the world (as we are number 4 in term of population, and number 9 in GDP (PPP) )

If we are going to induct another fleet, it should be taken in a strategic way which is to help KFX/IFX program. No way we can be world power if we just import fighter planes. And only another word power that will be able to balance China in SEA region after USA leave this region at that time 10-15 years from now.

I suggest us to buy C-295 AEW & C version, learning how to conduct a more sophisticated war first......It has already used AESA, maybe we can get some TOT as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

According to ms.Connie R., Jokowi want to buy three Global Hawk UAV from USA


----------



## Indos

Our Female Soldiers serving in Special Force Unit (Kopassus)























Female soldiers in Selfie mode

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> with only 32 heavy fighter is severely lacking to defend our vast air space, we need more platform to cover it


That is what I am saying lady you should have at least 270 heavy fighter jets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sandria

Jokowi said he is going to multiply government military budget 3 times if economy growth rate is more than 7%.
While current economy growth rate assumption is only 5.6%.
I think, during his administration Indonesian economy growth rate will never reach 7% and he will never multiply military budget, ever.

In 2014 Indonesian military budget is 4.5% of its total budget, while in 2015 the allocation is 4.6%.
Jokowi should give more measurable promise like "increasing 2016 military budget into 5% of total budget", or "increasing 2019 military budget into 6% of total budget".

We do not need military budget as high as Singapore, but at least more than 5% of government total budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Sandria said:


> Jokowi said he is going to multiply government military budget 3 times if economy growth rate is more than 7%.
> While current economy growth rate assumption is only 5.6%.
> I think, during his administration Indonesian economy growth rate will never reach 7% and he will never multiply military budget, ever.
> 
> In 2014 Indonesian military budget is 4.5% of its total budget, while in 2015 the allocation is 4.6%.
> Jokowi should give more measurable promise like "increasing 2016 military budget into 5% of total budget", or "increasing 2019 military budget into 6% of total budget".
> 
> We do not need military budget as high as Singapore, but at least more than 5% of government total budget.



Jokowi and Yusuf Kalla combination is interesting, both of them is brave enough to lift oil subsidy policy from earlier campaign. Yusuf Kalla is also a supporter of our defense industry, it is him that make us procure ANOA APC not SBY, and make Pindad like Today. If we can secure 300 Trillion Budget each year from being burned for our automotive industry, it will be easy to allocate some for our military budget. 

Some story about our special forces (Kopassus)

"Not long after, Colonel Kawilarang with the use of military intelligence located and met with Major Rokus Bernardus Visser - a former member of the Dutch Special Forces who had remained a peaceful and law-abiding citizen in newly independent Indonesia, settled in West Java, married an Indonesian woman, and was known locally as Mohamad Idjon Djanbi. He was the first recruit for the Indonesian special forces, as well as its first commander. Due to him, the unit later to become _Kopassus_ adopted the distinctive Red Beret similar to that of the Dutch Special Forces. Also because of this, the unit sometimes also called *Baret Merah* by Indonesians (_Red Berets_ in Indonesian)."

Kopassus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


It is a photo of a man who trained our Kopassus and become Kopassus first Commander

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Sandria said:


> Jokowi said he is going to multiply government military budget 3 times if economy growth rate is more than 7%.
> While current economy growth rate assumption is only 5.6%.
> I think, during his administration Indonesian economy growth rate will never reach 7% and he will never multiply military budget, ever.
> 
> In 2014 Indonesian military budget is 4.5% of its total budget, while in 2015 the allocation is 4.6%.
> Jokowi should give more measurable promise like "increasing 2016 military budget into 5% of total budget", or "increasing 2019 military budget into 6% of total budget".
> 
> We do not need military budget as high as Singapore, but at least more than 5% of government total budget.



Doesn't know it is true or not, but i've got information he has an intention to raising our military budget significantly. And his comments recently is only intended to soften the opposition and political opponents.


----------



## MacanJawa

why buy SU 35?,just wait for PAK-FA


----------



## Nike

MacanJawa said:


> why buy SU 35?,just wait for PAK-FA



We need them now, ASAP


----------



## Indos

Another Female Kopassus









Police Women and Kopassus Soldier


----------



## guitar01

Sandria said:


> Jokowi said he is going to multiply government military budget 3 times if economy growth rate is more than 7%.
> While current economy growth rate assumption is only 5.6%.
> I think, during his administration Indonesian economy growth rate will never reach 7% and he will never multiply military budget, ever.
> 
> In 2014 Indonesian military budget is 4.5% of its total budget, while in 2015 the allocation is 4.6%.
> Jokowi should give more measurable promise like "increasing 2016 military budget into 5% of total budget", or "increasing 2019 military budget into 6% of total budget".
> 
> We do not need military budget as high as Singapore, but at least more than 5% of government total budget.



Perhaps in his 4th or 5th year, if he manage to fix structural issues. I'm quite optimistic.
I read that jakarta's traffic jam alone cost us 0.5% of growth, logistic bottleneck due to lack of ports and inadequate rail transport another 1.0-1.5%. We actually have the potential to reach 8-10% growth.


----------



## baukiki88

Sandria said:


> Jokowi said he is going to multiply government military budget 3 times if economy growth rate is more than 7%.
> While current economy growth rate assumption is only 5.6%.
> I think, during his administration Indonesian economy growth rate will never reach 7% and he will never multiply military budget, ever.
> 
> In 2014 Indonesian military budget is 4.5% of its total budget, while in 2015 the allocation is 4.6%.
> Jokowi should give more measurable promise like "increasing 2016 military budget into 5% of total budget", or "increasing 2019 military budget into 6% of total budget".
> 
> We do not need military budget as high as Singapore, but at least more than 5% of government total budget.



Its hard to get 7% growth if KMP keep nagging Jokowi's policies.
Jokowi wants to stop fuel subsidies and corruptions and oil mafias but I think KMP will oppose that policies.



MacanJawa said:


> why buy SU 35?,just wait for PAK-FA



Buy a squadron of SU-35 for 2014-2019 and PAK FA for 2019-2024.



madokafc said:


> According to ms.Connie R., Jokowi want to buy three Global Hawk UAV from USA



Global hawk is good but I like MQ9 reaper better. It can carry missiles. Global hawk cannot carry weapons.

3 global hawk which is $120m each, can buy 5 MQ-9 reapers. That means we can get 15 MQ-9 reapers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Indonesia's Peacekeeper to win in UNIFIL shooting championship

1.Indonesia
2.Indonesia
3.Indonesia (Lol)

can other indo poster here give me english version of the news please?


----------



## Nike

baukiki88 said:


> Its hard to get 7% growth if KMP keep nagging Jokowi's policies.
> Jokowi wants to stop fuel subsidies and corruptions and oil mafias but I think KMP will oppose that policies.
> 
> 
> 
> Buy a squadron of SU-35 for 2014-2019 and PAK FA for 2019-2024.
> 
> 
> 
> Global hawk is good but I like MQ9 reaper better. It can carry missiles. Global hawk cannot carry weapons.
> 
> 3 global hawk which is $120m each, can buy 5 MQ-9 reapers. That means we can get 15 MQ-9 reapers.



You can't compare Global Hawk with Reaper or Predator, they are two kind of different Species. Global Hawk as an HALE UAV is intended for surveillance and gathering data only, it was much different with Reaper who intended to carry out some surgical and precision attacks into their intended targets


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Raider Batallion Unit


----------



## Nike

oh my


----------



## Harkness

madokafc said:


> You can't compare Global Hawk with Reaper or Predator, they are two kind of different Species. Global Hawk as an HALE UAV is intended for surveillance and gathering data only, it was much different with Reaper who intended to carry out some surgical and precision attacks into their intended targets



true. to put it simply, global hawk is *Surveillance UAV* while predator/reaper is *UCAV* (Unmanned Combat Aerial 
Vehicle).


----------



## Viet

madokafc said:


> We need them now, ASAP


why not buying aircrafts from china? they are cheap, aren´t they? and you are supposed to be a friend of china.



madokafc said:


> seriously we lack some offensive weapons system like Cruise missile and Tactical land attack missile


indonesia has no such offensive weapons?



Indos said:


> Agree with you here, lets we all see it in a long term basis than mere a short one, particularly in the context where we have already been much a head of Malaysia at 2016 in term of air force plat form (adding 24 F-16). Inducting more at current time means we are targeting China, which is unlikely to happen in a period of 10-15 years to come, *as China has to deal with Vietnam / Philippine/ USA first before reaching our shore.*
> 
> I doubt China will win if USA comes now ( but after 10 years runs out, USA will not have the power and enough will to challenge China, this will be the crucial moment for SEA region), but I believe that China will not see us as enemy, they need us in the long run in a fight to balance USA power in Asia and even in the world (as we are number 4 in term of population, and number 9 in GDP (PPP) )
> 
> If we are going to induct another fleet, it should be taken in a strategic way which is to help KFX/IFX program. No way we can be world power if we just import fighter planes. And only another word power that will be able to balance China in SEA region after USA leave this region at that time 10-15 years from now.
> 
> I suggest us to buy C-295 AEW & C version, learning how to conduct a more sophisticated war first......It has already used AESA, maybe we can get some TOT as well


the bold part: you are a optimist


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> You can't compare Global Hawk with Reaper or Predator, they are two kind of different Species. Global Hawk as an HALE UAV is intended for surveillance and gathering data only, it was much different with Reaper who intended to carry out some surgical and precision attacks into their intended targets



Army needs to buy Predator UAV to maximize our new Apache Guardian capabilities, since it can control UAV as well. Our KFX/IFX is also designed to have UAV under its commands.



Viet said:


> the bold part: you are a optimist



We are optimist that you can handle them, more deathly weaponry that you bough will make us more secured


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Viet said:


> indonesia has no such offensive weapons?


We are prioritizing the security of our borders, weapon such as Cruise Missile and TLAM are precision weapons effective when you are invading / attacking other nation's territory by targeting their vital defensive or weapon facilities or central command/government in densed/popuated urban area.
Indonesia needs more heavy artillery, Multiple rocket launcher system for defending our border, also medium ranged SAM system to be distributed all across the country to defends our major military bases and equipped more ships with medium - long ranged AShM. If we cannot get 150++ 4 to 4,5 generation fighter jets to be scrambled to match the quantity of enemy fighters invading our air space, we have to build integrated air-defense parameter with the combination of fighter and static land-based SAM system. 

Indonesia population is three-times bigger than Vietnam and still our GDP is five to six time bigger than your country. Our ability to procure military weapons is far bigger than yours but we put more priority to build economy level and welfare of our people.


----------



## Viet

Indos said:


> We are optimist that you can handle them, more deathly weapon
> weaponry that you bough will make us more secured


despite numerous times bigger than Vietnam, the chinese usually attacked us at weak moments. in 4-5 years our army will possess the capability and can inflict unaffordable cost to the PLA and their economy if they start a armed confrontation.

as Chinese tend to exploit weakness from others, I predict they will avoid to confront vietnam and look for other victims. Indonesia can be the next target. you are very vulnerable as a no-ally nation. take care. that is the reason why I said you are a optimist.


----------



## Viet

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> We are prioritizing the security of our borders, weapon such as Cruise Missile and TLAM are precision weapons effective when you are invading / attacking other nation's territory by targeting their vital defensive or weapon facilities or central command/government in densed/popuated urban area.
> Indonesia needs more heavy artillery, Multiple rocket launcher system for defending our border, also medium ranged SAM system to be distributed all across the country to defends our major military bases and equipped more ships with medium - long ranged AShM. If we cannot get 150++ 4 to 4,5 generation fighter jets to be scrambled to match the quantity of enemy fighters invading our air space, we have to build integrated air-defense parameter with the combination of fighter and static land-based SAM system.
> 
> Indonesia population is three-times bigger than Vietnam and still our GDP is five to six time bigger than your country. Our ability to procure military weapons is far bigger than yours but we put more priority to build economy level and welfare of our people.


I agree. your most important defence is your vast territory, big martime domain and huge number of people. only a fool would invade indonesia. but you should take into your consideration, that no country in SEA poses a threat to Indonesia, but China. they claim the SC Sea including a part of your territory. However, I don´t think chinese are foolish enough to invade indonesia mainland, but they will try to eat into your maritime domain piece by piece.

I believe the future lies in the sea. who controls the sea, they control the bloodline of the countries.


----------



## Indos

Viet said:


> despite numerous times bigger than Vietnam, the chinese usually attacked us at weak moments. in 4-5 years our army will possess the capability and can inflict unaffordable cost to the PLA and their economy if they start a armed confrontation.
> 
> as Chinese tend to exploit weakness from others, I predict they will avoid to confront vietnam and look for other victims. Indonesia can be the next target. you are very vulnerable as a no-ally nation. take care. that is the reason why I said you are a optimist.



Just ask any famous geopolitics expert, and I bet you can have similar answer with the post that I have written above. Beside that, there is no benefit at all taken by attacking our country as you also have mentioned at above post. And my countrymen are not people that can be seen as victim by any World Power country.

If you learn Indonesian philosophy well, you will understand that. I don't want to reveal the secret here, but we don't get afraid of any country. We will not seek any enemy, but if some one dare to challenge us, we are going to be aggressive. That's why Malaysia get silent now, they now understand that we don't like bluffing. Their soldier get shoot at the border by us, luckily no media knows that. Even we dare to challenge USA aircraft carrier full with F-18, by only deploying 2 F-16 (without AMRAAM, just Sidewinders attached) during Bush Jr administration at Bawean island...........(there were dogfight there)


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Viet said:


> I predict they will avoid to confront vietnam and look for other victims. Indonesia can be the next target. you are very vulnerable as a no-ally nation. take care. that is the reason why I said you are a optimist.


Nope, they will make sure total domination in your front yard first before they ventured deeper into our ZEE.
If you know about diplomatic and strategic policy, contrary to your knowledge, no-ally nation status of Indonesia give us more security and leverage in this conflict. The Australia for generation look at us as the main buffer for communist invasion and for today, China expansion. The fall of Indonesia meaning US Navy in the Gulf are cut off with the pacific 7th fleet. And if you are talking about economy, dont need to wait for 4-5 years, Indonesia today have the capability to inflicting unaffordable cost to China economy.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Precious moment : Indonesia Military personnel with family and lover

Marine Corps Dad to his "Little Sniper" : dont cry, daddy will come home soon.





From the Marine Corps Inauguration "Thanks dad"





Proud Mother





Army member 'quality time' with his girlfriend before embarked into mission





Proud Father

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

Viet said:


> I agree. your most important defence is your vast territory, big martime domain and huge number of people. only a fool would invade indonesia. but you should take into your consideration, that no country in SEA poses a threat to Indonesia, but China. they claim the SC Sea including a part of your territory. However, I don´t think chinese are foolish enough to invade indonesia mainland, but they will try to eat into your maritime domain piece by piece.
> 
> I believe the future lies in the sea. who controls the sea, they control the bloodline of the countries.



Malaysia is a threat...They keep stealing our islands, Traditions, traditional musics and many more.



Indos said:


> Army needs to buy Predator UAV to maximize our new Apache Guardian capabilities, since it can control UAV as well. Our KFX/IFX is also designed to have UAV under its commands.
> 
> 
> 
> We are optimist that you can handle them, more deathly weaponry that you bough will make us more secured



I agree. We need UCAV.. it is cost effective.



Viet said:


> why not buying aircrafts from china? they are cheap, aren´t they? and you are supposed to be a friend of china.
> 
> 
> indonesia has no such offensive weapons?
> 
> 
> the bold part: you are a optimist



Australia have F-35, F-18.. Singapore F-35, F-15, F16 block 52 and Malaysia SU-30, F18 and Mig 29. Buying cheap Chinese J17 would be obsolete against them. even their J10 is obsolete IMHO. Their J20 and J15 are not cheap.


----------



## Nike

Viet said:


> why not buying aircrafts from china? they are cheap, aren´t they? and you are supposed to be a friend of china.
> 
> 
> indonesia has no such offensive weapons?
> 
> 
> the bold part: you are a optimist



Chinese jet fighter? no battle proven record in modern combat history since the gulf war.

we don't have such weapons. The only offensive weapons we had is our marines and our paratroopers with their rifle



baukiki88 said:


> Malaysia is a threat...They keep stealing our islands, Traditions, traditional musics and many more.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need UCAV.. it is cost effective.
> 
> 
> 
> Australia have F-35, F-18.. Singapore F-35, F-15, F16 block 52 and Malaysia SU-30, F18 and Mig 29. Buying cheap Chinese J17 would be obsolete against them. even their J10 is obsolete IMHO. Their J20 and J15 are not cheap.




UCAV, cost effective? you must have some deep analysis when trying to compare the total acquisition cost and operational cost between any fighter squadrons and UCAV squadrons to tell that and i dare to tell you theirs (UCAV) ain't cheap at all. Even an squadron of F-16 block 52 is will be cheaper to acquire and operate them at year rounds comparing with Predator squadron.


----------



## Indos

NarThoD said:


> Indonesia's Peacekeeper to win in UNIFIL shooting championship
> 
> 1.Indonesia
> 2.Indonesia
> 3.Indonesia (Lol)
> 
> can other indo poster here give me english version of the news please?
> 
> View attachment 122979
> View attachment 122980
> View attachment 122981
> View attachment 122982
> View attachment 122983



Good news......

Why don't you translate it by yourselves ....? We are all busy people here, usually we just use Google Translate with some "lazy" editing ....................

We also have 4 consecutive times winning AASAM Shooting Championship in which USA, Australia, British soldiers are also there :


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Pride of our nation : Anoa APC made in PT.PINDAD
Currently there are about 250 of this vehicle serving our Army, includes 44 units serves under UN Peacekeeping Forces (20 units deployed in Lebanon, 24 units in South Sudan).
Currently 40 units of Anoa under production in PT. PINDAD.






photo source : indonesian_armedforces @ instagram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Have a great weekend everybody

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Pride of our nation : Anoa APC made in PT.PINDAD
> Currently there are about 250 of this vehicle serving our Army, includes 44 units serves under UN Peacekeeping Forces (20 units deployed in Lebanon, 24 units in South Sudan).
> Currently 40 units of Anoa under production in PT. PINDAD.
> 
> View attachment 124328
> 
> 
> photo source : indonesian_armedforces @ instagram.


Please post pictures and details off Land Vechile projects either being produced or are under trials or in design phase


----------



## Indos

Medium Tank (Underdevelopment) Indonesia/Turkey. Projected to have a prototype in the beginning of 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

From here, we can gather knowledge and expertise about Turbojet Engine. In essence, the principle of Turbojet Engine is similar like gas turbine engine, in which one of PT Dirgantara subsidiary has some expertise on it. Recently they joined with Siemen.


*Siemens ready to meet surging *
*industrial turbine demand *
*The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, May 18 2012, 10:14 AM*

PT Siemens Industrial Power (PSIP), a joint venture between Siemens AG of Germany and domestic turbine-maintenance company PT Nusantara Turbin and Propulsi (NTP), is ready to meet the surge in demand for industrial turbines with the opening of its steam-turbine factory in Bandung, West Java, on Wednesday.

PSIP president director Dierk Unterspann said the steam turbine factory would be able to produce different types of steam turbines for small- and large-scale power plants, textile factories and sugar mills.

“This new facility is another major step toward becoming the leading developer of industrial steam turbines in Indonesia to support not only the energy market but also various industries,” Unterspann said during the official launch.

Budi Darmadi, the Industry Ministry’s director general for high technology priority industries, said that operations at the PSIP’s factory were expected to help revive the country’s ailing and aging sugar and textile industries.

“This establishment comes at the peak of Indonesia’s sugar mills’ and textile industry revitalization. There are 3,000 textile factories in the country, most of which need to be equipped with turbines,” he said.

Starting from June, the PSIP will commence production of the Siemens Turbine SST-140; a single-casing geared steam turbine with a capacity up to 20 megawatts (MW).

The factory, which has an initial investment of about 12 million euros (US$15.21 million), is set to produce 60 custom turbines per year. So far, the PSIP has signed agreements with several companies to build six turbines.

Siemens AG has a 60-percent stake in PSIP, while NTP, a subsidiary of state aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia, holds the remaining 40 percent.

The plant mainly oversees final turbine assembly, while spare parts are made by local partners in Bandung, Jakarta and Surabaya. One of them is Bakrie Tosanjaya. The production design is in compliance with Industry Ministry regulations, which require a minimum 40 percent of local content.

Looking at the company’s contribution in supporting local talent, NTP’s president director, Supra Dekanto, hopes the government will allow them to supply turbines for some government energy-plant projects.

“Our products are aimed at supporting the government in the energy sector, such as its steam turbine geothermal project, which is currently being planned by the Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology [BPPT],” Supra said.

Siemens sees the plant as strengthening their presence in the domestic market, amid the domination of imported steam-turbine products. The Bandung plant will allow the company to reduce its costs, conduct technology transfers to local engineers and create closer relationships with their customers. Moreover, the PSIP is expected to strengthen its financial performance.

“The energy sector contributes 37 percent of our global business revenue. Hopefully, the plant will be a successful contributor for Siemens in the regional,” said Siemens’s energy sector head for ASEAN-Pacific, Markus Lorenzini, adding that the firm was the world’s market leader in industrial stream turbines.

Prior to its collaboration with local companies, Siemens operated a power generation plant in Cilegon, Banten, which produces large-scale turbines and condensers for power plants. *(yps)

Siemens ready to meet surging industrial turbine demand | The Jakarta Post
*
@kalu_miah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

@Jakartans@PkDef our army operated around 300's Anoa APC today

with more than 30 to 50 vehicles in assembly lines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Bali Democracy Forum 2014

(Security Exercises)


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> @Jakartans@PkDef our army operated around 300's Anoa APC today
> 
> with more than 30 to 50 vehicles in assembly lines


Thanks for the correction jeung mado


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Good article
Dear US Navy: The Futuristic X3K Is What Littoral Combat Ships Should Be


----------



## NarThoD

Lol


----------



## Neptune

Indos said:


> Medium Tank (Underdevelopment) Indonesia/Turkey. Projected to have a prototype in the beginning of 2016.
> 
> 
> View attachment 124861
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 124862




The base design is nearly the same as Otokar's Tulpar IFV.






Tulpar (IFV) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Neptune said:


> The base design is nearly the same as Otokar's Tulpar IFV.
> 
> View attachment 125507
> 
> 
> Tulpar (IFV) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



i wish they share the same basic design,

BTW i've got a recent updating news about Indonesian-Turkey cooperation

*This SOE Invites Turkey Production "Marder Likes Tank and Cobras" *



Subang - State Owned Enterprises (SOEs) and vehicle combat arms manufacturers Indonesia, PT Pindad (Persero) took FNSS Turkey to develop a new medium class Marder tanks and Cobra. 

This program is one of the strategic plans of the government in producing the main weapon system (defense equipment) in the country. Early stage, and FNSS with PINDAD will signed project agreement next week. 

"Next week there is an agreement with FNSS.'s Project agreement," said Director of Product Manufacturing PINDAD Tri Hardjono in Subang, West Java, on Friday (10/10/2014). 

This cooperation will give birth to a prototype of medium tanks. Later the two countries will create a prototype that is 1 unit in Indonesia and 1 unit in Turkey. After birth prototype, the next process is to conduct testing and certification phase. 

The process to produce prototypes, certification testing to take as long as 3 years. This means that mass production of the new medium tank performed locally in 2017. 

"The money from the Ministry of Defense of Indonesia and Turkey," he explained. 

Medium tank itself will have a weight of between 25 tons to 40 tons. Medium tanks are equipped weaponry canon models. Variant tanks with canon weaponry is a model of the hardest in the product tank 

"Medium tank canon type is the most difficult variant. Terms of human resources is the connection with our co-operation with foreign parties. We develop our human resources and competence," he said. 

In addition to cooperating with Turkey, actually PINDAD has made their own medium tank prototype in which has been original work of the engineers in the country. Forward to the results of the prototype will be synergized with medium tank development program with FNSS Turkey. 

"Later we will combine the result," he said

BUMN Ini Gandeng Turki Produksi Tank Sekelas Marder dan Kobra

original news is in Bahasa, i am using google translate with some lazy minor editing tehehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Neptune said:


> The base design is nearly the same as Otokar's Tulpar IFV.
> 
> View attachment 125507
> 
> 
> Tulpar (IFV) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



So, what is the chance of PINDAD/FNSS medium tank to be inducted into your Army ? As far as I know you don't have medium tank yet. I believe your government will also try to help FNSS business as well.

Marder




Leopard Revolution

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

Indos said:


> So, what is the chance of PINDAD/FNSS medium tank to be inducted into your Army ? As far as I know you don't have medium tank yet. I believe your government will also try to help FNSS business as well.
> 
> Marder
> 
> View attachment 125592
> 
> 
> Leopard Revolution
> 
> View attachment 125600



I don't think so. But we have 170 Sabra Mk.II tanks. They are 59 tons but AFAIK they are used for the roles of medium tanks as well. The geographical location we live on requires mobile heavy tanks. Army Armored Divisions are totally focused on 1000+ Altay supplied by 400+ Tulpar AFV.

Sabra Mk.II a.k.a M-60T1:







As for Leopard. Aselsan have offered the Leopard 2NG upgrade package for current 394+ leo 2A4s. But no orders as of yet.
Aselsan Leopard 2NG:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

NarThoD said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 125461
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 125462



Norak banget....


----------



## NarThoD

Indos said:


> Norak banget....


it's okay for citizen to get closer with our toys or ride on em and come on it just once in a year  ...remember our armed forces motto "Strong People make Strong TNI"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Police Hijab Style

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Reviving Indonesia’s Military Industrial Complex*
South Korea’s new fighter jet program could help reinvigorate Indonesia’s stagnant military developers.

View attachment 127824

By Clint Richards
October 09, 2014






KAI T-50i
Image Credit: Korea Aerospace Industries via Flickr.com

Indonesia decided on Monday to buy into the South Korean Defense Acquisition Program Administration’s (DAPA) new mid-level fighter jet program. The decision comes after Jakarta ordered 16 Korean Aerospace Industries (KAI) T-50is in May 2011 for $400 million. While Indonesia has sourced its fighter aircraft from several countries, including the U.S., Russia and Brazil, finding a regional partner that it can work with in the development process is likely part of a longer-term approach to revamping its military after years of stagnation following the financial crisis of 1997. The new political leadership in Jakarta will now need the political bandwidth to keep projects such as this on track, as multiple challenges face the new presidency of Joko Widodo.

Joko will have his hands full working to improve the country’s infrastructure and economy, on top of rebuilding its military, and a prolonged political standoff with his election adversary would certainly complicate matters and potentially lead to a government stalemate. Joko’s former presidential opponent Prabowo Subianto and his coalition reportedly have plans to cause trouble for the new president.

On Wednesday, the _Jakarta Post_ reported that “Gerindra Party deputy chairman Edhie Prabowo has insisted that the Red-and-White Coalition will not impede [Joko] inauguration.” Prabowo’s Gerindra-led Red-and-White Coalition is the counterweight to Joko’s Democratic Party of Struggle (PDI-P). Edhie’s statement came after the Red-and-White Coalition narrowly defeated the PDI-P for the speakership of the People’s Consultative Assembly (MPR) 347 votes to 330 votes. This means that while Joko may take his position as president uncontested (at least through the inauguration), Prabowo’s coalition now controls the MPR and the House of Representatives (DPR). This coalition balance between two different nodes of governmental power could cause stagnation, as it does in many other democracies, if Prabowo and his political allies do not provide enough political space to cooperate with Joko on some non-domestic issues, particularly those that improve Indonesia’s defense capabilities in light of concerns that China may be interested in challenging its maritime sovereignty.

South Korea’s new fighter jet program is still in its nascent stages, but Indonesia’s involvement is important, since it is the only foreign partner outside of the U.S. Jakarta has agreed to fund development costs up to 20 percent for the program, which is estimated to cost as much as $8 billion. A DAPA statement said it had signed an agreement with the Indonesian ministry of defense to develop the KF-X or Boramae fighter, which Seoul plans to deploy for operations around 2025. The program is South Korea’s domestic answer to the question of replacing its own aging fleet of F-4s and F-5s, rather than purchasing abroad. While Indonesia has so far only agreed to help fund development, South Korean sources that spoke with _Reuters_ estimate production could cost around 10 trillion won ($9.3 billion).

DAPA has said the project “will help both nations reduce their financial burdens and promote their aviation industries,” something that Indonesia needs desperately. With its domestic defense industry long stagnated, finding a partner that can develop technology that is beyond Indonesia’s own capabilities, while also driving down unit costs due to higher production with South Korea, would be a boon for both the military and its industrial complex. DAPA has said the project will be managed by one company from each country under the “Joint Program Management Office,” which will also bring government officials from both countries together. So far neither country has officially said which domestic military developer will take part, although DAPA said it will decide on a lead developer by December, and U.S. company Lockheed Martin is also expected to contribute in as part of a separate offset agreement.

While the fruits of this deal (should the partnership work out over its long project life) will not be seen until Joko and many of his political contemporaries are perhaps gone from office, a minimum amount of cooperation is necessary to prevent Indonesia’s historical political chaos from affecting such programs. Making sure the government keeps the country on at least a slow path to development is a necessary component for projects like this.

Reviving Indonesia’s Military Industrial Complex | The Diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Police Mobile Brigade (Brimob)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Happy Monday everybody! some ultimate selfie from Indonesian police women to light up your day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dante

Indos said:


> Norak banget....


I think it was great, it was a rare opportunity for both side
From laymen perspective, to be this close, especially with the MBT, would be special moment for them, and from TNI perspective, adding few more people who believe in the armed forces modernization won't hurt either

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sandria

Indos said:


> From here, we can gather knowledge and expertise about Turbojet Engine. In essence, the principle of Turbojet Engine is similar like gas turbine engine, in which one of PT Dirgantara subsidiary has some expertise on it. Recently they joined with Siemen.
> @kalu_miah



I like Siemens, they are very cooperative, not snob as General Electric.
This article is about steam turbine, not gas turbine or turbojet engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@Jakartans@PkDef 

Do you know where I can meet "Wijayanti" ? 

This is the average look of Indonesian male member here:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> @Jakartans@PkDef
> 
> Do you know where I can meet "Wijayanti" ?
> 
> This is the average look of Indonesian male member here:
> 
> 
> View attachment 128909



talking about look

@Jakartans@PkDef is quite handsome for me, i have seen his pics when he is posting his own pics pose with Anoa APC at Timawa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> talking about look
> 
> @Jakartans@PkDef is quite handsome for me, i have seen his pics when he is posting his own pics pose with Anoa APC at Timawa



Yes, I have seen him as well, just check on the thread "post your own photo" by Nihonjin (in several last page) at ..members club thread . .........he,he.

There is other who is also handsome here, but I don't want to reveal further....he,he

You are also quite pretty @madokafc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> Yes, I have seen him as well, just check on the thread "post your own photo" by Nihonjin (in several last page) at ..members club thread . .........he,he.



is there such thread? lol


----------



## Indos

nufix said:


> is there such thread? lol



Yes.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

cmon guys i just want to be a good guest here by introducing myself 
Thanks jeung Madoka, you are cute ..


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

one more pics from the Armed Force day Sail Pass




Bung Tomo MRLF and Sigma Corvettes at the background, Van Speijk sisters at the center and swarms of KCR40/60 Fast Attack Missile Boats at the foreground while trainer aircraft and Jupiter aerobatic team flying over their masts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to Ikyu san at kaskus.co.id


----------



## Nike

*Arms exports (1/4): Indonesia will she be the new seam of France?*

Michel Cabirol | 10/14/2014, 7:03 - 2493 words

*The Tribune offers a series of new industrial land conquest of French armaments. This is the case of Indonesia, which has expressed interest in the Rafale and where all industrial comeback after a long eclipse.*

Indonesia is again in the strategies of all the French armament groups. It must be said that the Indonesian growth could not go unnoticed (6.2% in 2012 and 5.3% in 2013), although the pace of growth slowed in the second quarter of 2014 to its lowest level in five years, 5.12% yoy. Growth will, however, continue in the short term: 5.6% in 2014, 2015 and 2016 and, according to the OECD, the growth rate of Indonesia between 2014 and 2018 is expected to reach 6%. This would make the archipelago's most dynamic major ASEAN countries (Association of Asian Nations Southeast) economy.

"We have not seized in France the importance and potential of Indonesia", yet says one expert member countries of the G20. A wrong because in ten years, the Indonesian economy has gained 10 places in the global ranking of the most developed countries, from the 27th to 16th. In 2030, it should be in the top 10 world economies (7th), according to McKinsey. "Doing business in Indonesia is something you earn, and you have to win the confidence of Indonesians," he recalls.

*A giant unknown in France*

"How is it that we do not have that 150 French companies in Indonesia, the fourth most populous country in the world, the 16th world economy, growing very fast, where we had 450 there fifteen years" asks the Senator Senator UMP du Val-de-Marne, Christian Cambon, co-author of "La France face the emergence of Southeast Asia." This is far too little. For comparison, the number of South Korean companies operating in Indonesia amounted to 1,200.

"One of our first weakness is our ignorance of Indonesia, political model, its culture, its projects and its financing channels," says the report. However, to boost diplomatic relations at a high level between the two countries, co-authors of the report Hollande pushing to make a state visit to Indonesia. Because no French president did is moved from ... François Mitterrand. In August 2013, at the headquarters of ASEAN, Foreign Minister, Laurent Fabius, regretted that "relations between the two countries are not yet living up to their potential." Trade relations rely heavily on purchases of Airbus or ATR.

However, the potential of seduction exercised on traffic Jarkarta groups such as Airbus Group, Dassault Aviation, Thales, Safran, DCNS, Nexter, Renault Trucks Defense and the other begins to take effect. Especially as defense budgets in Europe are in steady decline despite a global reset, particularly in Asia. These groups rely more and more on these famous growth emerging markets, including Indonesia which wants to modernize the equipment of his army. Thus, Thales has been present for nearly forty years, estimated that more than 500 million business opportunities (civilian and military) in the next five years, we are assured to La Tribune. According to our information, the Directorate General of Armaments (DGA) has also retried in Jakarta attached arms, who arrived this summer.

*Strengthen the defense a priority for Indonesia*

Rebuild national defense is the first of nine high on the agenda of the new Indonesian President, Joko Widodo, strengthening national defense to ensure the territorial integrity of the archipelago and establishing itself as a regional maritime power. Hence the desire to increase the defense budget to 1.5% of GDP by 2019 to reach 20 billion (against 7 billion now). Because Indonesia has a real need to modernize its army. "They need to reform their defense industry, said it does it in Paris. Thought must be given to medium term" in this country.

The very long arms embargo of the United States in 1991 as a result of serious violence against the indépendandistes Timor, made a strong Indonesian military. For this particular embargo grounded its F-16 and A-4 Skyhawk, which constitute nearly 80% of its fleet of combat. An American military embargo ended in 2005 In addition, London also imposed an embargo on spare parts for hunters Hawk of the Indonesian Air Force. Indonesia is facing Russia, South Korea and China to procure fighter jets and training. With Seoul, Jakarta has even signed a partnership for the joint development of the KFX / IFX, a fighter of the fifth generation.

Hence today the will of Jakarta to diversify its arms purchases in Europe, Russia, China, the United States but also in countries like Brazil emergens, which sold 16 aircraft including training A -29 Super Tucano. "They have deliberately sharing policy to not be dependent on a region or a country," says a businessman who works in Indonesia.

*Skills Development*

As often in developing countries, Jakarta wants to reduce defense imports by developing local industrial capacity. To win contracts, says the managing director in charge of international development Thales Pascale Sourisse, "Indonesia must develop local skills with stalled partners, including in services. This is a fundamental dimension."

This is the case already Airbus Helicopters (AH), present in Indonesia since 1976 with the licensed construction of 123 BO 105 helicopters and helicopter manufacturer has signed an industrial partnership since 2008 with the national aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia / Indonesian Aerospace (IAe) to create an assembly line. It manufactures on behalf of Marignane fuselages helicopters EC725 and EC225 transportation for an amount of EUR 43 million. IAe, who works for Airbus (A380, A350) also produces military transport aircraft Airbus Group, CN-235 and C-295 under license.

Finally, on the site of Subang (Indonesia) Roxel, Eurenco and PT Dahana signed last Friday a cooperation agreement in the presence of Indonesian Defence Ministers and Industry and the French authorities. This Agreement is the establishment on this site in a production plant for the following products: loads EDB and composites for rocket motors (Roxel products) and spherical powders rounds of small and medium caliber (Eurenco products).

Tricolor groups can leverage the strategic partnership between France and Indonesia signed in 2011 the two countries pledged to promote "closer" cooperation in the field of defense and security, "for to establish a dialogue overall defense (...) including regular consultations between defense ministers, deputy ministers, heads of staff and other senior civil and military officials, strategic Cooperation long-term with an emphasis on capacity building, training and exchange of officials responsible for defense matters, defense industry and the operations of peacekeeping United Nations. "

*New Eldorado or new mirage for France?*

Indonesia is she a new vein for the tricolor arms industry? The market is promising for French groups. In 2013, Divine surprise she came fourth among industrial customers tricolor defense (€ 480 million) countries, certainly far from the first Saudi Arabia ($ 1.9 billion). The return of France in Indonesia is real as evidenced by the gradual rise of traffic arms exports in recent years: 2.9 million euros in 2009, 5.9 million in 2010, 96.3 million in 2011, 151.7 million in 2012.

In 2013, the missile manufacturer MBDA, which is well established in the country thanks to the Dutch shipyard Damen, notably in Jakarta sold for over 200 million euros a weapons-aircraft system at very short range, Mistral 3. Indonesia also bought last year 37 self-propelled artillery systems, Caesar Nexter for 115 million euros. Finally, the small shipyard in Les Sables d'Olonne OCEA sold for an amount of approximately € 80 million support two new buildings of 60 meters, the type of OSV 190 MKII.

*And 2014?*

In 2014, Thales has already sold to the Department of Defense Indonesian system integrated air defense ForceShield and Starstreak missiles for a total of over 130 million. A contract that will benefit very much the sites' e group. This year, he also won a contract with the Indonesian Navy, via the Dutch shipyard Damen. Thales will provide mission system for both ships PKR class. Either its management system Tacticos Dutch combat, surveillance radar SMART-S Mk2, the fire control system STRI 1.2 mk2 EO, sonar Kingklip, data binding Link-Y and naval communication systems and navigation. Finally, the French group won a civil contract for the construction of a satellite telecoms Telkom-3S.

Airbus Defence Space years (ADS) will in turn supply the army of the Indonesian air systems forefront to ensure identification of aircraft surveillance of the air space, the MSSR 2000 I. This system which will improve the monitoring and air traffic and air defense over the more than 15,000 islands of Indonesia.

*Rafale and submarines medium to long term*

*According to reliable sources, Dassault Aviation has been approached by Jakarta, which has expressed interest in the Rafale. The tricolor manufacturer presented its unit in Indonesia and is now awaiting a request for information (RFI) from Indonesia, which is announced and possibly engaging an RFP (RFP). Dassault Aviation is very attentive to what is happening in Indonesia, says it internally. However, the sources contacted have expressed some reluctance to commit Dassault Aviation in Indonesia Sweden (Gripen) are very active. Anyway, Jakarta, who had bought in late 2011 six Su-30MK2 fighters to Russia would buy 16 fighter jets for the equipment of a squadron, we are assured in La Tribune, and have posted a budget of around $ 1.5 billion. But that was before the presidential election this summer.

DCNS, which opened two years ago about an office in Jakarta, continues meanwhile several projects in Indonesia trying to build a relationship with viable local partners. The maritime group aims to retrofit a submarine South Korean Type U209 in partnership with PT PAL Indonesia. But mostly he discusses with the shipyard to sign a comprehensive agreement of transfer of technology (ToT) program on the submarine Andrasta created for countries wanting to have a submarine force that specializes in coastal combat. DCNS would be willing to give Indonesia the right to export this submarine in ASEAN.

Finally, Airbus Helicopters had the intention to sign orders for a new batch of new Caracal Indonesia who has already bought six and 16 AS565 Panther in the Indonesian Navy. In the field artillery, Nexter continues to offer its equipment to Indonesia. The public group is also promoting his new 6x6 armored vehicle low-cost, Titus. For its part, Thales also proposes the Hawkei a protected 4x4 light 7 tons (Thales Australia). Finally, Indonesia wants to buy patrol.*

*Endemic corruption*

A major French industrial reluctance to engage in Indonesia remains corruption. Particularly in public services where it is common for agents require a pot of wine to individuals to companies in exchange for services that should be provided free. "There is a real awareness of politicians, ministers went to jail, says one expert from Indonesia. Can sell without corruption." Cases of high-level corruption processed by the Commission for Corruption Eradication (KPK), involving politicians and justice are indeed high profile, while corruption at lower levels is more widespread and more difficult to counter.

KPK has announced in early September that the Energy Minister was accused of extortion and abuse of power. Jero Wacik is believed to have inflated the budget of his ministry of nearly 10 billion rupees (646,000 euros) for illegal activities. It is the third government minister involved in a corruption case. In July, the former sports minister was sentenced to four years in prison after being convicted of corruption in a case related to the construction of a stadium. In May, the religious affairs minister has resigned after an investigation by the KPK on suspicion of embezzling funds intended for pilgrims traveling to Mecca.

Furthermore, a female governor at the head of one of the most powerful political dynasties Indonesia was sentenced Monday to four years in prison for paying a bribe, kickbacks to the former President of the Constitutional Court in an electoral dispute. The latter he was sentenced in July to life in prison for accepting bribes, kickbacks in order to influence decisions on electoral disputes.

*A new president ready to eradicate corruption*

In its latest filing, the NGO Transparency International Indonesia ranked 114th most corrupt country out of 177 nations. Crowned with a victory ... confirmed by the judiciary to take office, the new president Joko Widodo aims to overhaul the first Asian Southeast economy after a meteoric rise in politics. A priority is to restore confidence in the Indonesian political system by eradicating corruption. "Indonesians are very, very cynical about politics. They think it is very corrupt. We need to restore faith" in politics, he told AFP.

An anti-corruption smartphone application offering graphics and games was launched in Indonesia to educate the public and state officials about the risks of accepting bribes, kickbacks in one of the most corrupt countries in the world .

Exportation d'armes (1/4) : l'Indonésie sera-t-elle le nouveau filon de la France ?

itu saya kopi paste dari punyanya Supermarine


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> *Arms exports (1/4): Indonesia will she be the new seam of France?*
> 
> Michel Cabirol | 10/14/2014, 7:03 - 2493 words
> 
> *The Tribune offers a series of new industrial land conquest of French armaments. This is the case of Indonesia, which has expressed interest in the Rafale and where all industrial comeback after a long eclipse.*
> 
> Indonesia is again in the strategies of all the French armament groups. It must be said that the Indonesian growth could not go unnoticed (6.2% in 2012 and 5.3% in 2013), although the pace of growth slowed in the second quarter of 2014 to its lowest level in five years, 5.12% yoy. Growth will, however, continue in the short term: 5.6% in 2014, 2015 and 2016 and, according to the OECD, the growth rate of Indonesia between 2014 and 2018 is expected to reach 6%. This would make the archipelago's most dynamic major ASEAN countries (Association of Asian Nations Southeast) economy.
> 
> "We have not seized in France the importance and potential of Indonesia", yet says one expert member countries of the G20. A wrong because in ten years, the Indonesian economy has gained 10 places in the global ranking of the most developed countries, from the 27th to 16th. In 2030, it should be in the top 10 world economies (7th), according to McKinsey. "Doing business in Indonesia is something you earn, and you have to win the confidence of Indonesians," he recalls.
> 
> *A giant unknown in France*
> 
> "How is it that we do not have that 150 French companies in Indonesia, the fourth most populous country in the world, the 16th world economy, growing very fast, where we had 450 there fifteen years" asks the Senator Senator UMP du Val-de-Marne, Christian Cambon, co-author of "La France face the emergence of Southeast Asia." This is far too little. For comparison, the number of South Korean companies operating in Indonesia amounted to 1,200.
> 
> "One of our first weakness is our ignorance of Indonesia, political model, its culture, its projects and its financing channels," says the report. However, to boost diplomatic relations at a high level between the two countries, co-authors of the report Hollande pushing to make a state visit to Indonesia. Because no French president did is moved from ... François Mitterrand. In August 2013, at the headquarters of ASEAN, Foreign Minister, Laurent Fabius, regretted that "relations between the two countries are not yet living up to their potential." Trade relations rely heavily on purchases of Airbus or ATR.
> 
> However, the potential of seduction exercised on traffic Jarkarta groups such as Airbus Group, Dassault Aviation, Thales, Safran, DCNS, Nexter, Renault Trucks Defense and the other begins to take effect. Especially as defense budgets in Europe are in steady decline despite a global reset, particularly in Asia. These groups rely more and more on these famous growth emerging markets, including Indonesia which wants to modernize the equipment of his army. Thus, Thales has been present for nearly forty years, estimated that more than 500 million business opportunities (civilian and military) in the next five years, we are assured to La Tribune. According to our information, the Directorate General of Armaments (DGA) has also retried in Jakarta attached arms, who arrived this summer.
> 
> *Strengthen the defense a priority for Indonesia*
> 
> Rebuild national defense is the first of nine high on the agenda of the new Indonesian President, Joko Widodo, strengthening national defense to ensure the territorial integrity of the archipelago and establishing itself as a regional maritime power. Hence the desire to increase the defense budget to 1.5% of GDP by 2019 to reach 20 billion (against 7 billion now). Because Indonesia has a real need to modernize its army. "They need to reform their defense industry, said it does it in Paris. Thought must be given to medium term" in this country.
> 
> The very long arms embargo of the United States in 1991 as a result of serious violence against the indépendandistes Timor, made a strong Indonesian military. For this particular embargo grounded its F-16 and A-4 Skyhawk, which constitute nearly 80% of its fleet of combat. An American military embargo ended in 2005 In addition, London also imposed an embargo on spare parts for hunters Hawk of the Indonesian Air Force. Indonesia is facing Russia, South Korea and China to procure fighter jets and training. With Seoul, Jakarta has even signed a partnership for the joint development of the KFX / IFX, a fighter of the fifth generation.
> 
> Hence today the will of Jakarta to diversify its arms purchases in Europe, Russia, China, the United States but also in countries like Brazil emergens, which sold 16 aircraft including training A -29 Super Tucano. "They have deliberately sharing policy to not be dependent on a region or a country," says a businessman who works in Indonesia.
> 
> *Skills Development*
> 
> As often in developing countries, Jakarta wants to reduce defense imports by developing local industrial capacity. To win contracts, says the managing director in charge of international development Thales Pascale Sourisse, "Indonesia must develop local skills with stalled partners, including in services. This is a fundamental dimension."
> 
> This is the case already Airbus Helicopters (AH), present in Indonesia since 1976 with the licensed construction of 123 BO 105 helicopters and helicopter manufacturer has signed an industrial partnership since 2008 with the national aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia / Indonesian Aerospace (IAe) to create an assembly line. It manufactures on behalf of Marignane fuselages helicopters EC725 and EC225 transportation for an amount of EUR 43 million. IAe, who works for Airbus (A380, A350) also produces military transport aircraft Airbus Group, CN-235 and C-295 under license.
> 
> Finally, on the site of Subang (Indonesia) Roxel, Eurenco and PT Dahana signed last Friday a cooperation agreement in the presence of Indonesian Defence Ministers and Industry and the French authorities. This Agreement is the establishment on this site in a production plant for the following products: loads EDB and composites for rocket motors (Roxel products) and spherical powders rounds of small and medium caliber (Eurenco products).
> 
> Tricolor groups can leverage the strategic partnership between France and Indonesia signed in 2011 the two countries pledged to promote "closer" cooperation in the field of defense and security, "for to establish a dialogue overall defense (...) including regular consultations between defense ministers, deputy ministers, heads of staff and other senior civil and military officials, strategic Cooperation long-term with an emphasis on capacity building, training and exchange of officials responsible for defense matters, defense industry and the operations of peacekeeping United Nations. "
> 
> *New Eldorado or new mirage for France?*
> 
> Indonesia is she a new vein for the tricolor arms industry? The market is promising for French groups. In 2013, Divine surprise she came fourth among industrial customers tricolor defense (€ 480 million) countries, certainly far from the first Saudi Arabia ($ 1.9 billion). The return of France in Indonesia is real as evidenced by the gradual rise of traffic arms exports in recent years: 2.9 million euros in 2009, 5.9 million in 2010, 96.3 million in 2011, 151.7 million in 2012.
> 
> In 2013, the missile manufacturer MBDA, which is well established in the country thanks to the Dutch shipyard Damen, notably in Jakarta sold for over 200 million euros a weapons-aircraft system at very short range, Mistral 3. Indonesia also bought last year 37 self-propelled artillery systems, Caesar Nexter for 115 million euros. Finally, the small shipyard in Les Sables d'Olonne OCEA sold for an amount of approximately € 80 million support two new buildings of 60 meters, the type of OSV 190 MKII.
> 
> *And 2014?*
> 
> In 2014, Thales has already sold to the Department of Defense Indonesian system integrated air defense ForceShield and Starstreak missiles for a total of over 130 million. A contract that will benefit very much the sites' e group. This year, he also won a contract with the Indonesian Navy, via the Dutch shipyard Damen. Thales will provide mission system for both ships PKR class. Either its management system Tacticos Dutch combat, surveillance radar SMART-S Mk2, the fire control system STRI 1.2 mk2 EO, sonar Kingklip, data binding Link-Y and naval communication systems and navigation. Finally, the French group won a civil contract for the construction of a satellite telecoms Telkom-3S.
> 
> Airbus Defence Space years (ADS) will in turn supply the army of the Indonesian air systems forefront to ensure identification of aircraft surveillance of the air space, the MSSR 2000 I. This system which will improve the monitoring and air traffic and air defense over the more than 15,000 islands of Indonesia.
> 
> *Rafale and submarines medium to long term*
> 
> *According to reliable sources, Dassault Aviation has been approached by Jakarta, which has expressed interest in the Rafale. The tricolor manufacturer presented its unit in Indonesia and is now awaiting a request for information (RFI) from Indonesia, which is announced and possibly engaging an RFP (RFP). Dassault Aviation is very attentive to what is happening in Indonesia, says it internally. However, the sources contacted have expressed some reluctance to commit Dassault Aviation in Indonesia Sweden (Gripen) are very active. Anyway, Jakarta, who had bought in late 2011 six Su-30MK2 fighters to Russia would buy 16 fighter jets for the equipment of a squadron, we are assured in La Tribune, and have posted a budget of around $ 1.5 billion. But that was before the presidential election this summer.
> 
> DCNS, which opened two years ago about an office in Jakarta, continues meanwhile several projects in Indonesia trying to build a relationship with viable local partners. The maritime group aims to retrofit a submarine South Korean Type U209 in partnership with PT PAL Indonesia. But mostly he discusses with the shipyard to sign a comprehensive agreement of transfer of technology (ToT) program on the submarine Andrasta created for countries wanting to have a submarine force that specializes in coastal combat. DCNS would be willing to give Indonesia the right to export this submarine in ASEAN.
> 
> Finally, Airbus Helicopters had the intention to sign orders for a new batch of new Caracal Indonesia who has already bought six and 16 AS565 Panther in the Indonesian Navy. In the field artillery, Nexter continues to offer its equipment to Indonesia. The public group is also promoting his new 6x6 armored vehicle low-cost, Titus. For its part, Thales also proposes the Hawkei a protected 4x4 light 7 tons (Thales Australia). Finally, Indonesia wants to buy patrol.*
> 
> *Endemic corruption*
> 
> A major French industrial reluctance to engage in Indonesia remains corruption. Particularly in public services where it is common for agents require a pot of wine to individuals to companies in exchange for services that should be provided free. "There is a real awareness of politicians, ministers went to jail, says one expert from Indonesia. Can sell without corruption." Cases of high-level corruption processed by the Commission for Corruption Eradication (KPK), involving politicians and justice are indeed high profile, while corruption at lower levels is more widespread and more difficult to counter.
> 
> KPK has announced in early September that the Energy Minister was accused of extortion and abuse of power. Jero Wacik is believed to have inflated the budget of his ministry of nearly 10 billion rupees (646,000 euros) for illegal activities. It is the third government minister involved in a corruption case. In July, the former sports minister was sentenced to four years in prison after being convicted of corruption in a case related to the construction of a stadium. In May, the religious affairs minister has resigned after an investigation by the KPK on suspicion of embezzling funds intended for pilgrims traveling to Mecca.
> 
> Furthermore, a female governor at the head of one of the most powerful political dynasties Indonesia was sentenced Monday to four years in prison for paying a bribe, kickbacks to the former President of the Constitutional Court in an electoral dispute. The latter he was sentenced in July to life in prison for accepting bribes, kickbacks in order to influence decisions on electoral disputes.
> 
> *A new president ready to eradicate corruption*
> 
> In its latest filing, the NGO Transparency International Indonesia ranked 114th most corrupt country out of 177 nations. Crowned with a victory ... confirmed by the judiciary to take office, the new president Joko Widodo aims to overhaul the first Asian Southeast economy after a meteoric rise in politics. A priority is to restore confidence in the Indonesian political system by eradicating corruption. "Indonesians are very, very cynical about politics. They think it is very corrupt. We need to restore faith" in politics, he told AFP.
> 
> An anti-corruption smartphone application offering graphics and games was launched in Indonesia to educate the public and state officials about the risks of accepting bribes, kickbacks in one of the most corrupt countries in the world .
> 
> Exportation d'armes (1/4) : l'Indonésie sera-t-elle le nouveau filon de la France ?
> 
> itu saya kopi paste dari punyanya Supermarine


Well from France you can get Submarines more Frigates and Fighter Jets although I would say better you go for EuroFighter or Grippen and not to forget you can get Tanks too


----------



## Dante

Zarvan said:


> Well from France you can get Submarines more Frigates and Fighter Jets although I would say better you go for EuroFighter or Grippen and not to forget you can get Tanks too


In the article is quite clear actually, they offering subs, the andrasta class, and production license for international market

The rafale actually reluctant to commit as per article, because Saab promoting gripen aggressively in indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*China-Indonesia sign remote-sensing MoU*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
13 October 2014


The China National Space Administration (CNSA) and the Indonesian Maritime Security Coordinating Board (IMSCB) have signed an agreement supporting the latter's efforts to enhance offshore security.

The CNSA said in a statement on 10 October that the memorandum of understanding (MoU) - signed on 6 October - features the transmission of CNSA remote sensing data to IMSCB ground stations covering the vast Indonesian archipelago.

The data is intended to improve IMSCB early-warning capabilities and support maritime law enforcement and disaster relief response. The MoU follows the signing in 2012 of a China-Indonesia maritime collaboration agreement and the establishment of a bilateral maritime co-operation committee.




To read the full article, Client Login

China-Indonesia sign remote-sensing MoU - IHS Jane's 360

I can't wait the moment when Indonesia using Chinese technologies to catch Chinese fishermen who is illegally fishing in our water

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia commences propellant manufacturing at new plant*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
12 October 2014

Indonesia's PT Dahana and French partners Roxel and Eurenco have commenced the development of a propellant plant in Subang, West Java, geared to meeting the ammunition and explosives requirements of the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI).

The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) said in a 10 October statement that the plant, the development of which is budgeted at about USD300 million, is the result of a government-to-government agreement signed earlier this year with France that facilitates technology transfer to Indonesia. The new plant is also expected to go towards reducing the TNI's reliance on foreign propellants.

The MoD has previously stated that the plant will produce propellants for a range of small-, medium-, and large-calibre weapons.

Indonesia commences propellant manufacturing at new plant - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> *Indonesia commences propellant manufacturing at new plant*
> *Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 12 October 2014
> 
> Indonesia's PT Dahana and French partners Roxel and Eurenco have commenced the development of a propellant plant in Subang, West Java, geared to meeting the ammunition and explosives requirements of the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI).
> 
> The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) said in a 10 October statement that the plant, the development of which is budgeted at about USD300 million, is the result of a government-to-government agreement signed earlier this year with France that facilitates technology transfer to Indonesia. The new plant is also expected to go towards reducing the TNI's reliance on foreign propellants.
> 
> The MoD has previously stated that the plant will produce propellants for a range of small-, medium-, and large-calibre weapons.
> 
> Indonesia commences propellant manufacturing at new plant - IHS Jane's 360


Good News, this project is right on track since i read the first news of it.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Local heroes *
Wahyoe Boediwardhana, The Jakarta Post, Surabaya | National | Sat, October 04 2014, 6:04 PM






_*Local heroes: *Technicians perform final checks on Indonesian-made Komodo tactical vehicles, which are equipped with French-made Mistral surface-to-air missiles, before a rehearsal of the Indonesian Military's (TNI's) 69th anniversary ceremony at the Indonesian Navy's Eastern Fleet headquarters in Surabaya on Saturday. The TNI's anniversary falls on Oct. 5, but this year the ceremony will be held on the following Tuesday as Oct. 5 coincides with the Islamic Day of Sacrifice, or Idul Adha. (JP/Wahyoe Boediwardhana)_

National News

Technicians perform final checks on Indonesian-made Komodo tactical vehicles, which are equipped with French-made Mistral surface-to-air missiles, before a rehearsal of the Indonesian Military's (TNI's) 69th anniversary ceremony at the Indonesian Navy's Eastern Fleet headquarters in Surabaya on Saturday.

The TNI's anniversary falls on Oct. 5, but this year the ceremony will be held on the following Tuesday as Oct. 5 coincides with the Islamic Day of Sacrifice, or _Idul Adha_.

Local heroes | The Jakarta Post

*Bakorkamla receives satellite censor grant from China. *




_China will grant a ground station (earth stations) to be placed in the Bangka and Belitung (photo: Kaskus Military)_

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA - Maritime Security Coordinating Board (Bakorkamla) signed a memorandum of cooperation agreement (MoU) with the China National Space Administration (CNSA).

The signing of the MoU was made Chief Executive Diary (Kalakhar) Bakorkamla Laksdya DA Mamahit and CNSA representatives were also Chinese Ambassador to Indonesia, Xie Fang Bakorkamla office, Central Jakarta, Monday (6/10).

DA Laksdya Mamahit stated that the signing of this memorandum as the implementation of the MoU between the Government of Indonesia and the People's Republic of China (PRC) based on Maritime Cooperation Committee (MCC), which was signed in Beijing on March 23, 2012 between the Secretary of State (Secretary), Indonesia and PRC ministers.

"As one implementation of the cooperation clause, in terms of security and safety of the sea, has been in talks related Bakorkamla users the latest technology for real-time monitoring of the condition of the waters of Indonesia in terms of the development of satellite remote sensing applications," he said.

Mamahit stated, the Chinese government will grant a ground station (earth stations) to be placed in the Pacific Islands and Bitung. He hoped, after the instrument came and performed the installation, sensor equipment grant to the Indonesian maritime security can be used to start early next year.

Mamahit said the move was also preceded by two Bakorkamla staff training in China, which involves all stakeholders as a series of major projects to be able to have its own satellite that can monitor all activity on the sea-based equator.

"Grant satellite-based high-tech equipment are given in line with the PRC through Bakorkamla early warning system security and safety in Indonesian waters and jurisdiction," said the man who also served as rector of the University of Defence.

Bakorkamla Daily Executive Secretary, Dick R. Munaf admitted, budget constraints a major factor Bakorkamla received a grant from the CNSA. He stated, grants given very useful for monitoring Chinese maritime security in Indonesia.

According to him, with the means of identification of the institution can then optimally provide services to users in a ship at sea carrying out its activities. Even so, Dick claimed to have also been considering the issue of state sovereignty in the high-tech equipment grants based on the satellite.

"We've thought of a way to secure data from being stolen them. We hope to keep the Indonesian waters to be more secure from tampering," he said.

According to him, the role of the strategic Bakorkamla future. Because the government program that wants to build the shaft maritime and marine toll must be balanced with security level of the sea.

"Why build a marine infrastructure if security is not guaranteed? Growing number of ships passing and the economy can be more efficient, this can make the cheaper the shipping costs.'s Our duty guarding, monitoring, and law enforcement in the sea," said Dicky.

Meanwhile, Chinese Ambassador to Indonesia, Xie Fang wants after the signing of this MoU, relations between the two countries could more closely. PRC and Indonesia, he said, can be more intense in menghelat security cooperation in marine areas.

Bakorkamla Terima Hibah Sensor Satelit dari Cina | Republika Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

*Rheinmetall AG had shiped 24 MBT Leopard Tanks and 28 A4 Tank Marder to Indonesia earlier in August. Along with the tanks, Rheinmetall AG is to Supply the Indonesian Army With Leopard 2 Simulators.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Just for entertaining







Jupiter Aerobatic Team







Thunder Aerobatic Team (Sukhoi)


----------



## Indos

Another Thunder Aerobatic Show (Sukhoi)


----------



## Nike

Block III dan V PKR Damen






credit photos to Ambalat@kaskus.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia Gears Up For Inauguration of Seventh President*
Rabu, 15 Oktober 2014 19:02 WIB | 361 Views
Pewarta: Fardah

Jakarta (Antara News) - The newly elected speaker of the People's Consultative Assembly (MPR) Zulkifli Hasan has been busy visiting the country's leaders to extend invitations for the inauguration ceremony of Joko "Jokowi" Widodo as the seventh president.

The inauguration ceremony is scheduled to be held at the parliament/MPR building, on October 20, 2014, and will be attended by outgoing president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, former presidents, and the leaders of all political parties, among several others.

Among foreign dignitaries to be present in the inauguration will be *Brunei Darussalam's* Sultan Hasanal Bolkiah, *Singapore's* Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong, *Timor Leste's* President Xanana Gusmao, *Papua New Guinea's* Governor General Michael Ogio, *Malaysia's Prime Minister* Najib Tun Razak, *Haiti's Prime Minister* Laurent Lamothe, *Australian Prime Minister* Tony Abbot,* Thailand's* Prime Minister Prayuth Chan-ocha, and former prime minister of Japan and special envoy *Yasuo Fukuda*.

The inauguration will also be attended by *US Secretary of State* John Kerry, *New Zealand's* Foreign Affairs Minister Murray McCully, and the *United Kingdom's* Foreign Affairs Minister William Hague.

Jokowi's supporters will hold a post-inauguration procession to escort the new President and Vice-President to the State Palace on horse, on the inauguration day.

Zulkifli Hasan, a politician of the National Mandate Party (PAN), stated that the preparations for the inauguration ceremony, such as finalizing the guest list, were still underway.

"The invitations will, indeed, be limited, but the former presidents and vice presidents, heads of ministries, state institutions, and the military (TNI), as well as the police chiefs and representatives from friendly countries will certainly be invited," he noted.

"All factions have unanimously agreed to attend the inauguration of the president-elect and the vice president-elect and make it a success," Zulkifli Hasan remarked after meeting the political party factions in Jakarta, on Oct. 13, 2014.

He revealed that two political party factions and a faction from the Regional Representative Council (DPD) unanimously agreed to attend the inauguration at the parliament building.

Since his election as the MPR speaker, Zulkifli Hasan has also been busy convincing the Jokowi camp and the media that he will do his best to make the inauguration ceremony a success.

Lately, the media, quoting the so-called political observers and politicians, has extensively reported about "rumors" that the inauguration would be "sabotaged" or "boycotted" by Jokowi's rivals.

Zulkifli Hasan expressed shock on hearing such rumors and questioned the legitimacy of such reports.

"No, there will not be any boycott or sabotage, and it is impossible for it to happen," he emphasized after presenting an invitation to Vice President Boediono at the vice presidential office, on Oct. 14, along with MPR's deputy speakers: Oesman Sapta Odang, E.E. Mangindaan, and Mahyudin.

He called on the media to present news reports that will help to create a peaceful political atmosphere.

"Claims that the MPR will sabotage the inauguration are untrue. Please publish reassuring reports and not the ones that would provoke disruptions," he remarked.

The upcoming presidential inauguration will offer Indonesia an opportunity to show the world how ably democracy has been implemented in the country, he affirmed.

"When it comes to Indonesia's image, all parties stand united," the former forestry minister stated.

Other leaders such as President Yudhoyono and Army Chief of Staff General Gatot Nurmantyo have also issued statements to put to rest widespread rumors regarding the boycott of the inauguration ceremony.

"I appeal to all community leaders and political elites to maintain political stability," President Yudhoyono stated on his twitter account on Oct. 10.

"I do not know where the instigating rumors come from. Perhaps, they are spread to further make the political situation tense," he noted, while referring to the rumors that the inauguration might be disrupted.

"(They said) by cancelling Joko Widodos inauguration, SBY (the President) could then extend his term in office. This allegation is too much. I regret that our politics has stooped to this level. It is really not smart and is irresponsible," he remarked.

He pointed out that it was unfair to accuse him of trying to extend his term, which will end on Oct. 20.

"The constitution states that a president may only serve two terms. I had fought for it during the early reform movement. I have no intention to extend my term in office even by a day. Ten years of service have been long enough for me to feel grateful," he emphasized.

"Let us write a new chapter in history by supporting President-elect Joko Widodo for the sake of the nation," he affirmed.

Yudhoyono's Democratic Party has also voiced its commitment to supporting the inauguration of Jokowi.

"The Democratic Party will support the national agenda, which is the inauguration of Jokowi as president and Kalla as vice president, and therefore, the people should not be afraid of impeachment issues," the party's Secretary General Edhie Baskoro Yudhoyono, also known as Ibas, stated.

He remarked that the Democratic Party harbored no intentions of foiling the presidential inauguration or posing any hindrance to the government of elected President Jokowi and Vice President Kalla.

Ibas was hopeful that all components of the nation, who were concerned about the future of Indonesia, will ensure that the inauguration of president- and vice president-elect is held smoothly.

With regard to security during the inauguration, the Indonesian Army has stated that it will adopt all anticipatory measures against any potential threats to security.

"I am convinced that it will be secured in the similar manner as the earlier implementation of the presidential election," the Army Chief of Staff Gatot Nurmantyo recently informed newsmen at the University of Gadjah Mada, Yogyakarta.

"The TNI always thinks that threats may arise at any time, but this principle is only held for TNI's internal purpose," he pointed out.

He assured that all army personnel and regional military commands will also be prepared to provide assistance whenever the police seek their help.

"We have already prepared for it," he reiterated.

General Nurmantyo emphasized that with the successful implementation of the recent elections, the Indonesian people had actually demonstrated to the world their civility, smartness, and peaceful character.

National Police Chief General Sutarman announced on Oct. 13 that he will deploy some 24 thousand personnel to secure the inauguration.

Sutarman revealed that he will soon gather all the regional police chiefs from across the country and will issue directives on the security measures to be followed before and during the presidential inauguration.

Deputy National Police Chief Commissioner General Badroedin Haiti also recently assured that maintaining security would remain the main priority of the police during the presidential inauguration.

The police will tighten security in line with the standard operating procedures to ensure order and security during the event.

Head of State Intelligence Marciano Norman also gave assurance that peace and order will be maintained during the inauguration.

"There will be no indications of any disturbances during the inauguration event on Oct. 20," Marciano Norman emphasized.

However, he called on all parties, including the media, to create a conducive atmosphere ahead of the inauguration day.

"The media should participate in creating a conducive situation," he noted.

To help a smooth transfer of leadership, President Yudhoyono has invited Jokowi to attend an orientation at the State Palace before the inauguration.

"President Yudhoyono has invited Jokowi to come for an orientation at the State Palace on Saturday (Oct. 18) or Sunday (Oct. 19)," Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Chairul Tanjung recently stated.

Indonesia Gears Up For Inauguration of Seventh President - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

KRI Pulau Rupat Mine Sweeper credit to ikyusan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

madokafc said:


> *China-Indonesia sign remote-sensing MoU*
> *Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
> 13 October 2014
> 
> 
> The China National Space Administration (CNSA) and the Indonesian Maritime Security Coordinating Board (IMSCB) have signed an agreement supporting the latter's efforts to enhance offshore security.
> 
> The CNSA said in a statement on 10 October that the memorandum of understanding (MoU) - signed on 6 October - features the transmission of CNSA remote sensing data to IMSCB ground stations covering the vast Indonesian archipelago.
> 
> The data is intended to improve IMSCB early-warning capabilities and support maritime law enforcement and disaster relief response. The MoU follows the signing in 2012 of a China-Indonesia maritime collaboration agreement and the establishment of a bilateral maritime co-operation committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To read the full article, Client Login
> 
> China-Indonesia sign remote-sensing MoU - IHS Jane's 360
> 
> I can't wait the moment when Indonesia using Chinese technologies to catch Chinese fishermen who is illegally fishing in our water


keep waiting, every dozen Chinese fishermen have a 3,000 ton coast guard ship near, and the navy, though type 056 not far away. Take them at your own risk. We would gladly trade a few fishermen for islands.


----------



## Nike

Genesis said:


> keep waiting, every dozen Chinese fishermen have a 3,000 ton coast guard ship near, and the navy, though type 056 not far away. Take them at your own risk. We would gladly trade a few fishermen for islands.



LOL, we had sending your fisherman vessels to the bottom of Ocean around Natuna, and your government can only sending protest Notes






they are good practice target anyway, just keep sending them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

madokafc said:


> LOL, we had sending your fisherman vessels to the bottom of Ocean around Natuna, and your government can only sending protest Notes
> 
> View attachment 136283
> 
> 
> they are good practice target anyway, just keep sending them



congratulations, you proved your 1960s boats can actually fire without sinking and hit a unarmed fishing boat, don't dream too big dude. lol

All hail the greatness of, what was your country's name again?


----------



## Nike

Genesis said:


> congratulations, you proved your 1960s boats can actually fire without sinking and hit a unarmed fishing boat, don't dream too big dude. lol
> 
> All hail the greatness of, what was your country's name again?



errr we don't need to be known or be famous like yours middle kingdom, just keep sending those junks here so we can freely using them as target practices, they are cheap and numerous indeed LOL.

BTW, don't be much offended, i wish for a long live Indonesian-Chinese cooperation so both countries can mutually gain something from each other, until the day both countries met each other in battlefield at opposing sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> errr we don't need to be known or be famous like yours middle kingdom, just keep sending those junks here so we can freely using them as target practices, they are cheap and numerous indeed LOL.
> 
> BTW, don't be much offended, i wish for a long live Indonesian-Chinese cooperation so both countries can mutually gain something from each other, until the day both countries met each other in _*battlefield at opposing sides*_.



_@madokafc , あなたは戦士の精神です！_


----------



## Nike

@Nihonjin1051 “Warriors want a worthy opponent. There is no redress in fighting the pathetic.”


----------



## BoQ77

madokafc said:


> LOL, we had sending your fisherman vessels to the bottom of Ocean around Natuna, and your government can only sending protest Notes
> 
> View attachment 136283
> 
> 
> they are good practice target anyway, just keep sending them



tell us more details on this incident @madokafc


----------



## NarThoD

Indonesian Army - Special Forces (Kopassus/Special Forces Command) beginner level martial art

Martial Art - White Dove Silat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

madokafc said:


> errr we don't need to be known or be famous like yours middle kingdom, just keep sending those junks here so we can freely using them as target practices, they are cheap and numerous indeed LOL.
> 
> BTW, don't be much offended, i wish for a long live Indonesian-Chinese cooperation so both countries can mutually gain something from each other, until the day both countries met each other in battlefield at opposing sides.


lol, I want to say cheap and numerous too, but it's only cheap when it comes to your navy. You are not giving me a lot of options dude, shape up, so I can also say numerous.



madokafc said:


> @Nihonjin1051 “Warriors want a worthy opponent. There is no redress in fighting the pathetic.”


so we shouldn't fight you then, good call.


----------



## Nike

Genesis said:


> lol, I want to say cheap and numerous too, but it's only cheap when it comes to your navy. You are not giving me a lot of options dude, shape up, so I can also say numerous.
> 
> 
> so we shouldn't fight you then, good call.



no you are not worthy opponent princelings, just back to your precious daddy and mama, as you are their only son 



BoQ77 said:


> tell us more details on this incident @madokafc



is not incidents, is an acts of our resolve. Not only for Chinese ships, sometimes we burning Thais, Malays, Vietnamese and Myanmar ships

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

madokafc said:


> no you are not worthy opponent princelings, just back to your precious daddy and mama, as you are their only son


you are right I'm so ashamed.

But I will make China a bigger power, get me on the phone with the Chinese naval museum, I'm sure we still have a few 1960s boats and put them in action to counter the increasing capabilities of the Ahmad Yani Class, super boats.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Genesis said:


> you are right I'm so ashamed.
> 
> But I will make China a bigger power, get me on the phone with the Chinese naval museum, I'm sure we still have a few 1960s boats and put them in action to counter the increasing capabilities of the Ahmad Yani Class, super boats.


Yup the 60's Ahmad Yani Class is our super boats right now, but thats enough to keep your Navy at the bay. It looks like PLAN doesnt have the guts to challenge every single neighbor from Korea, Japan, Taiwan, Phillippine to Indonesia. Your Navy has modern assets in good quantity but lacks of courage which makes you use your fishermen as human shields behind Beijing territorial ambition. Well you better prepared @Genesis, in front of your Government, your lives is as cheap as a sardines in a can.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Yup the 60's Ahmad Yani Class is our super boats right now, but thats enough to keep your Navy at the bay. It looks like PLAN doesnt have the guts to challenge every single neighbor from Korea, Japan, Taiwan, Phillippine to Indonesia. Your Navy has modern assets in good quantity but lacks of courage which makes you use your fishermen as human shields behind Beijing territorial ambition. Well you better prepared @Genesis, in front of your Government, your lives is as cheap as a sardines in a can.



just let him be alone, even he doesn't know the real strength of Indonesian Navy today including our recent acquisition and production. OKB syndrome must be very though on him


----------



## DarkElf

Just ignore him. Unless he is Xi Jin Ping himself or someone in the very top of China government, his talking style shows that he is just some delusional dude that need to stroke his ego by pretending he is someone important ......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Yup the 60's Ahmad Yani Class is our super boats right now, but thats enough to keep your Navy at the bay. It looks like PLAN doesnt have the guts to challenge every single neighbor from Korea, Japan, Taiwan, Phillippine to Indonesia. Your Navy has modern assets in good quantity but lacks of courage which makes you use your fishermen as human shields behind Beijing territorial ambition. Well you better prepared @Genesis, in front of your Government, your lives is as cheap as a sardines in a can.





madokafc said:


> just let him be alone, even he doesn't know the real strength of Indonesian Navy today including our recent acquisition and production. OKB syndrome must be very though on him





DarkElf said:


> Just ignore him. Unless he is Xi Jin Ping himself or someone in the very top of China government, his talking style shows that he is just some delusional dude that need to stroke his ego by pretending he is someone important ......


oh yea, let the personal insults fly, oh and @madokafc, next time you want to use a medical term to insult someone, get it right. lol.

It just means you can't use facts, cause facts make you realize who you really are, a tactic I see some Chinese member use against the US sometimes. 

I only started this cause somebody here, not gonna mention names ^, targeted our fishermen. You want to go that way? Fine, I'm not afraid of confrontation.

Oh and I know of your acquisitions, it's nothing impressive, not for a nation of 200 million anyways. A couple of dutch and British corvettes and all of a sudden you are a navy? Well, Philippines got a few trainers doesn't make it an air force. 

Interesting that each time China is brought to the equation on well, countries like yours, bravery is always questioned, though to be fair to you guys I seen the same with the China US debate. 

Come on, I'm sure you guys got more insults, throw them right here, cause that's about all you can do.


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> LOL, we had sending your fisherman vessels to the bottom of Ocean around Natuna, and your government can only sending protest Notes
> 
> View attachment 136283
> 
> 
> they are good practice target anyway, just keep sending them



This is how we deal with Koreans who trespass and try to run away:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

Nihonjin1051 said:


> This is how we deal with Koreans who trespass and try to run away:



so Japan is displaying it's power, by showing it can shoot a slow moving target? I thought you better than that, I mean the country.


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesian Maritime Security Board to Access Chinese Satellite Data*
_Indonesia’s Maritime Security Coordinating Board will have access to Chinese remote sensing data._

By Ankit Panda
October 17, 2014







China and Indonesia have signed an agreement on sharing remote-sensing data. According to a report by IHS Jane’s 360, the *China National Space Administration (CNSA) and the Indonesian Maritime Security Coordinating Board (IMSCB) signed an agreement* that will bolster Indonesian efforts to “enhance offshore security.” The two agencies signed a memorandum of understanding *(MoU) on October 6* that will see CNSA share its remote sensing data with IMSCB ground stations. The specifics of how IMSCB plans to use the data remain unknown.

The agreement comes at a time when Indonesian officials have stated a degree of apprehension over a possible territorial dispute with China concerning the Natuna archipelago. In general, Indonesia is not one of the major countries engaged in a maritime dispute with China over South China Sea territories — a factor that likely made this agreement possible in the first place.

According to Jane‘s, CNSA’s remote sensing “data is intended to improve IMSCB early-warning capabilities and support maritime law enforcement and disaster relief response.” The MoU is also a follow-up to a 2012 China-Indonesia maritime collaboration agreement. Last year, also in October, Indonesia and China signed an MoU on the industrialization of fisheries which included a clause on bilateral cooperation in the eradication of illegal fishing. Earlier this year, Fang Fenghui, chief of the general staff of the Chinese People’s Liberation Army, noted that China hoped to strengthen maritime cooperation with Indonesia as Indonesian military chief Moeldoko visited Beijing.

Overall, at a time when China is growing increasingly assertive in the South China Sea, where it maintains a capacious territorial claim based on historical maps, its relations with Indonesia remain stable. Despite the lingering issue of the Natuna archipelago — which Beijing has included within the confines of its “nine dashed line” claim to the South China Sea — Indonesia and China continue to maintain friendly relations.

Remote sensing data itself could prove highly valuable for Indonesia, a country without a space program as developed as China’s. Through the measurement of propagated waves, remote sensing data can paint a detailed picture of a large geographic area. Additionally, remote sensing can describe atmospheric variables. Remote sensing data have several applications including for conventional radars, maritime surveillance, topography, marine resource management, and environmental monitoring. China has been developing its space-based remote sensing capabilities for some time. Last month, it launched the Yaogan-21 and Tiantuo-2 satellites, which are expected to deliver remote sensing data for scientific and economic purposes.


Indonesian Maritime Security Board to Access Chinese Satellite Data | The Diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

credit to kenyot10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soryu

madokafc said:


> is not incidents, is an acts of our resolve. Not only for Chinese ships, sometimes we burning Thais, Malays, Vietnamese and Myanmar ships



Can you tell me more about case belong to ASEAN country !??? Is it need to do like that way !?


----------



## Nike

Soryu said:


> Can you tell me more about case belong to ASEAN country !??? Is it need to do like that way !?



We do that to deter illegal fishing by numerous fishing vessels from various country. But yes they keep coming in large number


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Genesis said:


> oh yea, let the personal insults fly, oh and @madokafc, next time you want to use a medical term to insult someone, get it right. lol.
> 
> It just means you can't use facts, cause facts make you realize who you really are, a tactic I see some Chinese member use against the US sometimes.
> 
> I only started this cause somebody here, not gonna mention names ^, targeted our fishermen. You want to go that way? Fine, I'm not afraid of confrontation.
> 
> Oh and I know of your acquisitions, it's nothing impressive, not for a nation of 200 million anyways. A couple of dutch and British corvettes and all of a sudden you are a navy? Well, Philippines got a few trainers doesn't make it an air force.
> 
> Interesting that each time China is brought to the equation on well, countries like yours, bravery is always questioned, though to be fair to you guys I seen the same with the China US debate.
> 
> Come on, I'm sure you guys got more insults, throw them right here, cause that's about all you can do.



Please remind the PLAN's leader, having aircraft carrier means nothing if your pilots still cannot land properly
Whats the point of having 'floating air base' with only a few bunch of pilot capable to land their aircraft on it. 
2 fighter jet pilots killed during trials for China's aircraft carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Historical photo archive
Soekarno & Nikita Kruschev

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

are Indonesian Carrefour selling those?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Maroon Beret, Indonesian Ranger Brigades


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia sends troops to Lebanon on peacekeeping mission*
Jumat, 17 Oktober 2014 15:31 WIB | 

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Military (TNI) sent Maritime Task Force (MTF) troops to Lebanon on Thursday (Oct. 16) to join the United Nations Interim Force in Lebanon (UNIFIL), TNI spokesman Colonel Infantry Bernardus Robert stated on Friday.

According to him, this is the seventh time that Indonesia has sent its troops to Lebanon on a peacekeeping mission. The 100 troops sent to Lebanon comprised 88 warship personnel, seven pilots and helicopter crews, divers, and intelligence officers. The military also sent a Bolkow helicopter to Lebanon.

The Indonesian Chief of Military General Moeldoko supervised the deployment held at Tanjung Priok port, North Jakarta. The military chief expressed hope that the Indonesian troops would be able to conduct their on-field duties in accordance with the UNIFILs authority in Lebanon.

The Indonesian troops are expected to assist the Lebanese Navy in maintaining its sea sovereignty, securing the coastline, and preventing the entry of illegal guns into Lebanon.

The troops will be transported by the Indonesian Navy ship KRI SIM-367. The mission will last for a period of 10 months. 

Reporting by Syaiful Hakim

Translating and editing by Amie Fenia Arimbi 

EDITED BY INE .

Indonesia sends troops to Lebanon on peacekeeping mission - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Please remind the PLAN's leader, having aircraft carrier means nothing if your pilots still cannot land properly
> Whats the point of having 'floating air base' with only a few bunch of pilot capable to land their aircraft on it.
> 2 fighter jet pilots killed during trials for China's aircraft carrier


happens to the best of us, including the US, though obviously you wouldn't know anything about that now would you, having had no experience and no plan for a carrier or anything like a carrier.

oh and good way to show your humanity by celebrating death. Stay classy my friend.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesia Police watch Masha and The Bear
Its good learning for them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Historical Photo :
Kim Il Sung with Soekarno, also with Kimilsungia flower seed in Bogor Botanical Garden (1965)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Credit to Gombaljaya at timawa.net, another LST for Indonesian Navy. Slightly smaller than KRI Bintuni. This ships (two ship) made by PT Dok Perkapalan Kodja Bahari Jakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to Gombaljaya

KRI Tarakan 905 fleet oiler, Indonesian Navy new Oil and replenishment ship






smaller than KRI Arun 903

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Indonesian - US Exercise Garuda Shield video

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NarThoD

seems China wants to repeat her failure to conquer Java 
Mongol invasion of Java - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
1000 strong ship and thousands of troops, failed to conquer. You're more than welcomed to come and try again


----------



## NarThoD

Soryu said:


> Can you tell me more about case belong to ASEAN country !??? Is it need to do like that way !?


That is the last choice, our navy has already told them to surrender or leave, but they keep fishing, or even shoot our navy with small arms. Then our navy had no choice but to hit them or shoot them.

Most of them are Thai's and Chinese fishers in Natuna and Malays in northern Sulawesi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

Indonesian Armed Forces and Indo National Police to preparing for New President
(google translate)
TNI Commander Gen. Moeldoko lead Ceremony Security Alert in order inauguration of President and Vice President in the East Parking Senayan, Jakarta, Thursday (16/10). In these times call for readiness, Military District fielded 600 personnel from the 2,100 member group of Apples Standby. 

In details, the army of 300 personnel, Jody Den 100 Navy personnel, Den Bravo 90 100 Air Force personnel, Gultor Army Detachment 81 100 personnel, 200 Special Forces personnel, 200 Marines personnel, Paskhas 200 personnel, Paspampres 100 personnel, Military District 600 personnel Jakarta Police and 200 personnel. 

Military District as Kotama located in the capital Jakarta has a fairly complex task dynamics. Especially in a series of election until Inauguration of President and Vice President of the Republic of Indonesia was chosen for the period 2014-2019 which will be held on October 20. 

Not only deployed soldiers, the military also lowered Ranpur Anoa 10 Units of Military District which is in one unit ranpur manned by four personnel. Also deployed three vehicles escorted paspampres one of those vehicles are manned by 3 personnel and 6 were each Reo Truck Unit 1 Unit 1 manned by personnel with a total of 19 units and 55 crew. 

Following up on Apples Standby up to the time of implementation of the President and Vice-President Inauguration October 20, Military District troops also prepared consisting of 10 units of A notch Company (SSK) Army brigade-1 PIK / JS, 12 SSK Forces of Menarhanud-1 / F, Unit Command as many as 38 regional SSCs. As for the reserve force of the Combined Military District Line Satbalak by 4 SSCs. 

As for the placement of the Jakarta Military forces will be in the vital objects. As DPR / MPR Senayan 2 SSK Yonkav-9 / BU, 1 SSK Mechanised Infantry Battalion 201 / JY, 1 Mechanised Infantry SSK 202 / TM, 1 SSK Mechanised Infantry Battalion 203, then in the office building brigade Denma RRI 1 SSK-1 PIK / JS. 

Then the Office of Denma Brigif TVRI 1 SSK-1 PIK / JS, in cross-Monas 3 SSCs Yonarhanudse-10, 1 SSK Yonarmed-7, 1 SSK Yonkav-7, in the power plant SSCs Yonarhanudse Plumpang 1-6 power plant SSCs Yonarhanudse Digul 1-6 , Restro 1 Central Jakarta District Military Command 0501 SSK / JP, Restro South Jakarta District Military Command 0504 1 SSK / JS, Restro West Jakarta District Military Command 0503 1 SSK / JB, Restro East Jakarta District Military Command 0505 1 SSK / JT, North Jakarta Restro 1 SSCs District Military Command 0502 / JU . 


To Restro Tangerang City 1 SSCs District Military Command 0506 / Tangerang, Tangerang Mapolresta 1 SSCs District Military Command 0506 / Tangerang, Bekasi Police 1 District Military Command 0507 SSK / City of Bekasi, Bekasi Police 1 District Military Command 0509 SSK / Kab.Bekasi, Depok Police 1 District Military Command 0508 SSK / Depok, Police Soekarno Hatta 1 SSCs District Military Command 0506 / Tangerang, Ports Police Tj.Priok 1 SSCs District Military Command 0502 / North Jakarta Police Kep.Seribu 1 SSCs District Military Command 0502 / North Jakarta.







Jakarta - Armored vehicles are prepared to secure the House of Representatives





(google translate)
AHEAD OF THE PRESIDENT OF THE INDUCTION CEREMONY TNI Commander General Moeldoko (two left), accompanied by Chief General Sutarman (two right), Navy Chief Admiral Marsetio (left) and rafters Marshal Ida Bagus Putu Dunia (right) answers questions from journalists after chairing apple troops and police in Senayan , South Jakarta, Thursday (16/10). A total of 24000 troops of the military and police followed the apples in Senayan, South Jakarta, Thursday (16/10). This combined apples in preparation for security ahead of the inauguration ceremony of president and vice president on 20 October. AFP PHOTO / Vitalis Yogi Trisna


----------



## Indos

NarThoD said:


> seems China wants to repeat her failure to conquer Java
> Mongol invasion of Java - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 1000 strong ship and thousands of troops, failed to conquer. You're more than welcomed to come and try again



That was Mongol empire. By the way, just ignore that individual Chinese (genesis).


----------



## NarThoD

Farewell Mr. Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, the President of Republic of Indonesia ceremoniy in Magelang
Credit @samuel.tirta@KaskusMiliter


----------



## NarThoD

_Thank You my Commander!



















_





_"Ask not what your country can do to you, ask what you can do for your country" John F Kennedy_


----------



## NarThoD

Our President will leave office soon. These are some pictures of him during his Military Career




















SBY with First Lady Ani Yudhoyono

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

I like Jokowi personality, quite fit with Indonesia position Today. Humble person outside, but firm inside. We also need people who can compete internationally as individuals.


----------



## katarabhumi

madokafc said:


> Credit to Gombaljaya at timawa.net, another LST for Indonesian Navy. Slightly smaller than KRI Bintuni. This ships (two ship) made by PT Dok Perkapalan Kodja Bahari Jakarta



How many tanks they can carry?



NarThoD said:


> SBY with First Lady Ani Yudhoyono



Young Ibu Ani


----------



## Nike

katarabhumi said:


> How many tanks they can carry?
> 
> 
> 
> Young Ibu Ani



not much around one company 

Tumpek Ladep ceremony, ancient Balinese rituals to bring gift for the arms used by armed forces and Police and good mental and sharpness for the users











Beberapa anggota Brimob yang juga Umat Hindu memercikkan air suci (tirta) ke sejumlah kendaraan dinas saat persembahyangan Hari Tumpek Landep di Markas Brimob Polda Bali, Denpasar, Sabtu (18/10). Hari Tumpek Landep merupakan hari khusus untuk mengupacarai persenjataan/peralatan untuk memohon kekuatan iman dan mental yang baik dalam penggunaan persenjataan serta peralatan yang sifatnya tajam. (ANTARA FOTO/Wira Suryantala)


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

TNI 69 B'day Video:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

President SBY pays a visit to Military Academy and join the Army cadet's marching band to play along.
Still keeping his skill and spirit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak_Sher

madokafc said:


> The next Indonesian highest Military Officer (President in Indonesia is Chief of Armed forces) style in front of Media reporters
> 
> View attachment 104038


I am impressed by his modesty. Love the pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

17 October 2014.
13 units of Marder IFV delivered to 413 Infantry Battalion, Bremoro.
This marked the first phase of transformation of the 413 Batt. from Infantry batt. to Mechanized Infantry batt.
Jadi Batalyon Mekanis, Yonif 413 Diperkuat 13 Tank...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

*TNI Military Innovation Award Winner : Radar Absorbance Material*






Inspired by the research of Chinese gelatinous substance, researchers from IPB (Bogor Agricultural Institute) developed a radar wave absorbing organic material. That is, this material can provide stealth capabilities or undetectable radar.

"At first I saw a few studies of inorganic materials such as titanium that can not be detected by radar," said lead researcher of radar wave absorbing organic material from IPB, Bambang RJ after the TNI commander award ceremony at the Military Headquarters Award Cilangkap, East Jakarta, Sunday (12/10 / 2014).

"Based on my field of science, I see organic substances from Chitosan is derived from the shells of crabs or shrimp and hidropastin derived from fish bones have a higher electric absorption. So we combine both the organic matter to produce nano Chitosan," Bambang said.

Just as gelatin, chitosan can absorb radar waves. Plus this substance is a liquid so it is easier to apply than titanium.

"This substance is still under development which we will later submit to a military Research and Development. Unlike gelatin, these substances can be applied in the form of paint that is applied to the material defense equipment or clothing belonging to a soldier or applied to aircraft that later coated with glass films," said Bambang.

"I deliberately did not make into a journal as it will be submitted to the military R & D. So that could be patented in the name of Indonesia," added the man whose research was assisted by Dr. Akhiruddin Maddu and students Esa Fadhallah Ghanim.

detikNews : Raih Panglima TNI Award, Peneliti Ini Temukan Zat Penyerap Gelombang Radar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

*TNI Commander Innovation Award 2014 : Winners list.*






*Indonesia Armed Forces Commander, General Moeldoko presenting the TNI Commander Innovation Award 2014 to the winners.
*
Winners of category : Military Institution Innovation
- Research & Development of Dopper weapons by Army R&D
- Development of Swamp Boat prototype by Navy R&D
- Development of Sharp Bomb BT-500 for Aircraft, NATO Standard, by Air Force R&D

Winners of category : Military Individual Innovation
- Satellite's Remote Sensing and Detection for enemy covers in closed environment using Vegetation Index Approach, by Capt. (Army) Edi Nursantosa.
- Development and Design of Energy Self-Sustained Naval outpost in remote area, by Colonel (Navy), Abdul Rahman.
- Utilizing server of 40th Maintenance Depot as network integrator for C4ISR (Command, Control, Communications, Computers, Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance), by Capt (Air Force) Ramayuda Rahmad.

Winner of category : Public Individual Innovation
- Radar Absorbent Material using Chitosan-Hydroxyapatite Organic Composite for Modern Military Application, by Bambang Riyanto, S.Pi., M.Si., Dr. Akhiruddin Maddu, S.Si., M.Si., dan Esa Ghanim Fadhallah.

Winner of category : Public Organization innovation
- Voice of Borders broadcasting program by Radio of Republic Indonesia

Read more : Jenderal Moeldoko Berikan Penghargaan Inovasi Panglima TNI 2014 - Tribunnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Security ring has been prepared before the inauguration of Joko Widodo as the 7th president of Republic Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Funny pic:
Some Army members (Raiders maybe) taking a nap under the shelter of Marine's BMP-3F
Lets hope they wake up when the engine start running

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Funny pic:
> Some Army members (Raiders maybe) taking a nap under the shelter of Marine's BMP-3F
> Lets hope they wake up when the engine start running


"Dude wake up, me gonna start the engine"
"meh 5 minute plz"

sooo multirole


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Moves Towards Mature Democracy*
Minggu, 19 Oktober 2014 10:58 WIB | 795 Views
Pewarta: Fardah Assegaf




Prabowo Subianto greeted Jokowi

Jakarta (Antara) - After all the noise and tension during the general election held earlier this year, the entire nation has come out as the winner, for the country is going to have a new President and opposition-dominated Parliament.

Further, these opposing groups have pledged to work together for the publics welfare.

No one was a "loser" in the general elections, as Joko "Jokowi" Widodo and the political parties supporting him, The Great Indonesia Coalition (KIH), are going to hold the executive power, while his political rival, Prabowo Subianto and his supporters - The Red and White Coalition (KMP) - have dominated leadership in the Parliament, or the House of Representatives (DPR), as well as the Peoples Consultative Assembly (MPR). 

The Indonesian legislators and president were elected directly by the people through democratic legislative elections held on April 9, 2014 and presidential elections on July 9, 2014. 

According to the final vote tally announced by the General Election Commission(KPU), Jokowi and his running mate M Jusuf Kalla won 70,997,833 votes, or 53.15 percent of the total 133,574,277 votes, while their rivals, Prabowo Subianto and his partner Hatta Rajasa secured 62,576,444 votes, or 46.85 percent of the total.

In response to the election results announced by the KPU, Prabowo claimed that the election was marred by massive fraud and cheating and accused KPU of being unfair executors of the election. He later decided to bring the case to the Constitutional Court (MK) which, on August 21, rejected the legal suit.

The political fight, however, did not end there. Prabowo, a retired general and the founder of the Great Indonesian Movement Party (Gerindra), formed a "permanent" coalition, dubbed the Red and White Coalition (KMP), consisting of Gerindra, Golkar Party, the Prosperous Justice Party (PKS), the National Mandate Party (PAN), the Crescent and Star Party (PBB), and the United Development Party (PPP), which later chose to join Jokowis coalition. 

The Democratic Party (PD), founded by President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, declared itself independent, but in a number of cases the party tended to share the political views of the KMP.

Jokowi, along with the Great Indonesia Coalition (KIH), is supported by the Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle (PDIP), the National Democrat (Nasdem), the Nation Awakening Party (PKB), the Peoples Conscience Party (Hanura), and later the PPP.

During the pre-election campaign, Jokowi often declared that he preferred to have the direct support of the people and he expressed his confidence that having fewer political parties to support him would be better. 

He also declared that his coalition was unconditional, so there would be no ministerial posts promised to KIHs political party members. 

"Its slim and unconditional, it could be 1, 2, or 3 parties, but its unconditional because (we) want to strengthen the presidential system," Jokowi was quoted as saying by MetroTVNews.com on May 16, 2014. 

Even without PPP, collectively the KMPs member political parties hold the majority seats in the Parliament, particularly with the support of the Democratic Party. Therefore, KMP and PD recently swept the leadership positions in both the DPR and the MPR, which has the authority to amend the Constitution.

Following the victories of the KMP in DPR and MPR leadership positions, baseless rumors about presidential impeachment conspiracies, as well as a boycott and sabotage of the presidential inauguration were reported by both electronic and print media, quoting certain political observers and politicians.

But the KMPs politicians have denied the rumors, saying that their domination in the Parliament and the MPR would function as a check and balance in the nations presidential system.

Those rumors were followed by statements by Jokowis camp and those supporting him that "the people" could be mobilize to directly confront the KMPs legislators. 

Political observer from the State University of Indonesia Boni Hargens, for instance, was recently quoted by the media as saying that "Jokowis main power is the mass media, followed by open public participation, which can be mobilized whenever Jokowi is pressured in the parliament."

Hargens, however, added that a political complication could occur due to a gap between the political reality and Jokowis ideal vision and mission.

"There has been overconfidence that has led them to overlook the importance of political lobbying in the parliament, coupled with the media supporting the opposition parties. I hope no nightmare will happen," he pointed out.

The media has been sharply divided since the pre-election campaign. Major media, such as the Jakarta Post, Metro TV, Media Indonesia, and Kompas, have openly supported Jokowi, while those on Prabowos side include TV One.

The daily Jakarta Post even wrote an editorial entitled "Endorsing Jokowi" on July 4, 2014, stating that "...the Post feels obliged to openly declare its endorsement of the candidacy of Joko "Jokowi" Widodo and Jusuf Kalla as president and vice president in the July 9 election. It is an endorsement we do not take lightly. But it is an endorsement we believe to be morally right."

Political Reality 
Following several defeats in DPR and MPRs decision-making votes, Jokowi seems to have realized the political realities and decided to change his political approach. 

He has now offered positions in the government to PPP and other parties willing to join his coalition.

Tantowi Yahya, the deputy secretary of Golkar, earlier said Jokowi had at last come to realize that an unconditional coalition was not possible.

"In the beginning, Jokowi was very confident about forming an unconditional coalition. But, in reality, it is political to seek consensus and the support of all parties," Tantowi Yahya stated.

Jokowi recently visited leaders of the KMPs political parties, such as Aburizal Bakrie of Golkar Party, Hatta Rajasa of PAN and, lastly, Prabowo of Gerindra.

Following a brief meeting in Jakarta on Oct. 17, their first meeting since last July, Prabowo and Jokowi told the media that they were committed to maintaining peace and unity in Indonesia.

"We agree to maintain the unity of Indonesia, the nations ideology Pancasila, and the Constitution," Prabowo remarked, adding that "Competition in politics is normal, but in the end, we have to remember that all actions must be conducted based upon the peoples interests."

Prabowo also called on his sympathizers to support the next administration of president-elect Jokowio, as long as its programs and projects are good for the public.

"I have asked the party that I lead, my friends and loyalists, to support (the administration) of Joko Widodo," he stated.

But, Prabowo cautioned, if the Jokowi administration makes policies that harm the people, then his party and sympathizers will not hesitate to criticize.

"Thats what I have told him, and that is democracy," he said after the meeting with Jokowi. He described the meeting as friendly and said he congratulated Jokowi on his presidency. 

In the meantime, Jokowi pointed out that he and Prabowo shared a similar vision for the nation. "In the future, if there is something to criticize then we are ready to accept it," affirmed Jokowi.

Jokowi will be inaugurated as Indonesias seventh president on October 20, 2014. MPR Speaker Zulkifli Hasan has convinced Jokowis camp that there would be no sabotage nor boycotting of the ceremony. 

The upcoming presidential inauguration is expected to be held smoothly, as it will showcase Indonesias success in implementing democracy, noted Zulkifli Hasan, politician from PAN, on October 17, 2014.

President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, in his last speech at the Seventh Bali Democracy Forum held on October 10-11, 2014, shared Indonesias democratic lessons during his 10-year administration. 

Indonesia had very high voter turnouts in the first three elections in the reform era: about 85 percent in the elections of 1999, 2004 and 2009. This year, the voter turnout fell to some 70 percent.

Earlier this year, Indonesia successfully carried out a series of elections for President, Parliament (DPR), Regional Representative Council (DPD) or the Senate, and local Parliaments (DPRDs). Some 135 million people took part in one of the worlds largest electoral processes involving half a million ballot booths, which was organized independently by the KPU, he remarked. 

"In the process, we elected more than a thousand leaders at all levels. Members of the new Parliament and the Senate have already assumed their responsibility as of October 1st. And on October 20, new President - President-elect Joko Widodo - will be sworn in," Yudhoyono said.

He described the elections as not being easy. They were exhaustive, complicated, expensive, divisive, and even emotional, it was noted. 

"I suppose, they were like any other elections in the world. No one said democracy was easy. But, when the next President is sworn in days from now, Indonesia will prove to our people and to the world that we can achieve a peaceful and constitutional transfer of power," he stated.

He believed that since the era of reform, Indonesias democracy has grown from strength to strength. 

The countrys democracy is a work in progress, but despite all those achievements, the nation still needs to address enormous challenges, such as excessive freedom, black campaigns and irregularities during the election process. 

"Nevertheless, I am convinced that all these challenges can be rectified," he stated. 

President Yudhoyono, however, believed that the final test of Indonesias democratic maturity would be the implementation of the 2019 general elections.

"Indonesia has to face another test. If the general elections in 2019 are peaceful, democracy will be elevated to the next level in the future," Yudhoyono said, while opening the General Elections Commissions (KPUs) leadership meeting at the Presidential Palace, Jakarta, on October 14, 2014. ***1***
(T.F001/A/KR-BSR/B003) 18-10-2014 23:01:51

Indonesia Moves Towards Mature Democracy - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia's president urges Malaysia to resolve border disputes*
Senin, 13 Oktober 2014 21:07 WIB | 1.006 Views




President of Indonesia Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono (ANTARA FOTO/Andika Wahyu)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono called upon Malaysia to be serious about resolving all border disputes with Indonesia.

"Through this forum, I call for Malaysia to be serious about resolving the remaining border disputes. In comparison to other nations Malaysia does not seem very keen to find a real solution," President Yudhoyono stated during a meeting with the Technical Team of Maritime Borders Determination here on Monday.

Indonesia and Malaysia are still arguing over four border areas: the Malacca Strait, South Malacca, the South China Sea, and the Celebes Sea.

President Yudhoyono expressed hope that his successor President-elect Joko "Jokowi" Widodo will be able to continue the efforts.

President Yudhoyono will leave office on October 20 when Jokowi will begin histerm for 2014-19 period.

During the meeting, President Yudhoyono expressed his gratitude to the maritime border disputes diplomats and negotiators for their success in some territorial agreements that resolved many disputes with neighboring countries.

During his previous term in 2014, President Yudhoyono had signed two maritime borders agreements.

In the first one in May 2014, Indonesia and the Philippines signed the delimitation agreement of the Exclusive Economic Zone, which was a territorial dispute for 20 years.

Indonesia and the Philippines had argued on maritime borders in the Celebes Sea and Pacific Ocean.

In September 2014, Indonesia and Singapore signed the maritime borders determination agreement of the eastern Singapore Strait that covers Batam waters (Indonesia) and Changi area (Singapore).

"A status quo is not an option. Thank you for being part of the solution and becoming trouble shooters instead of being trouble makers, as is the case with many others in this country," President Yudhoyono remarked.

(Uu.A060/INE/B003)

Reporting by Muhammad Arief Iskandar

EDITED BY INE.

Indonesia's president urges Malaysia to resolve border disputes - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*Police to deploy 22 thousand personnel to secure presidential inauguration*
Senin, 13 Oktober 2014 19:28 WIB | 781 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - National Police Chief General Sutarman announced here on Monday that he will deploy 22 thousand personnel to secure the inauguration of President-elect Joko Widodo and Vice President-elect Jusuf Kalla on October 20.

"To ensure the security of the inauguration, we plan to field more than 22 thousand personnel from the police and the military forces," he stated at State Palace.

He noted that there would be a four-tier security arrangement in place with the first one within the parliament building, the second in the yard of the building, the third in the access roads to the building, and the fourth tier will guard the centers of economic activities.

Marciano Norman, the head of the State Intelligence Agency (BIN), has forecast that the event would be held smoothly and no significant disruption would occur. 

"There has been no indication that significant disruptions would happen at the inauguration on October 20," he asserted.

"God willing, it would run as planned, and so, do not worry," he emphasized.

In connection with this, Marciano called on all parties, including the mass media, to help create and maintain a peaceful atmosphere.

The national police chief earlier stated that they planned to deploy police personnel from seven regional police commands to help secure the event.

"The seven regional police commands that will send their personnel to Jakarta are: Central Java, West Java, East Java, Lampung, Banten, South Sulawesi, and West Kalimantan," Sutarman noted in Jakarta on Friday (Oct. 10).

He pointed out that the police have beefed up security arrangements to counter any likely disruptions by stationing their personnel.

"All eventualities have been taken into consideration, and based on that, we have prepared our personnel," he remarked.

Jakarta Governor Joko Widodo and former vice president Jusuf Kalla are scheduled to take over the countrys leadership from President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono and Vice President Boediono after they emerged victorious in the July 9 presidential election.

The pair, supported by the Indonesia Democratic Party of Struggle (PDIP), the National Democrat Party (Nasdem), the Nation Awakening Party (PKB), the Peoples Conscience Party (Hanura), and the Indonesia Justice and Unity Party (PKPI) defeated the Prabowo Subianto-Hatta Rajasa duo who had the support of Prabowos Great Indonesia Movement Party (Gerindra), Hattas National Mandate Party (PAN), the Golkar Party, the United Development Party (PPP), the Prosperous Justice Party (PKS), and the Crescent and Star Party (PBB).

Although the party vowed to maintain the balance of power, President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyonos Democrat Party cadres lent their support to the Prabowo-Hatta ticket in the election.

The coalition of parties supporting Prabowo recently swept the leadership positions in the House of Representatives (DPR) and the Peoples Consultative Assembly (MPR) through a vote held following an intense debate, which triggered concerns among some quarters on whether the election of Joko Widodo, the PDIP cadre, would be disrupted.(*)

Police to deploy 22 thousand personnel to secure presidential inauguration - ANTARA News


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Air Force C-130 lining up ready to take off while CN-295's flying over.
I think we have lots of C-130, enough to drop the whole Airborne Brigade in a single single flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Pak_Sher said:


> I am impressed by his modesty. Love the pictures.


From the people for the people


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Congratulation mr President 





Lets ROCK!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian 7th President at his inauguration speech*










he quoted the motto of the Indonesian navy "Jales Veva Jaya Mahe", which means "In the water, we are triumphant"_,_ and said that for too long it had turned its back on the "bays and straits and oceans".

Clearly he will focusing his intention to build up a strong Navy, in which Indonesia has neglected for decades

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

HomeSelebSelebritas
Senin, 20 Oktober 2014 | 14:57 WIB
*Jokowi Bakal Manggung Bersama Arkarna dan Slank*


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> *Indonesian 7th President at his inauguration speech*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he quoted the motto of the Indonesian navy "Jales Veva Jaya Mahe", which means "In the water, we are triumphant"_,_ and said that for too long it had turned its back on the "bays and straits and oceans".
> 
> Clearly he will focusing his intention to build up a strong Navy, in which Indonesia has neglected for decades


Only Navy you have neglected all your forces


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

US Secretary of State John Kerry taking a group selfie with Indonesian Students after attending the Inauguration of the 7th President of Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

The first metal music fan ever become a president. The other metal fans has also crushed Soeharto in 1998 with the help of ALLAH.1998 University Student Activist. Lets Rock....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## guitar01

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> US Secretary of State John Kerry taking a group selfie with Indonesian Students after attending the Inauguration of the 7th President of Indonesia.



That picture is actually from his previous visit february this year


----------



## guitar01

Zarvan said:


> Only Navy you have neglected all your forces



Neglected? We're fortunate to be located in a relatively conflict free area (SE asia), so a massive military presence was not a top priority, unlike your country for example.


----------



## Zarvan

guitar01 said:


> Neglected? We're fortunate to be located in a relatively conflict free area (SE asia), so a massive military presence was not a top priority, unlike your country for example.


That doesn't mean you neglect your defence because world can change at any moment and your area now is biggest point off tensions and you have to prepare fast and are you from Indonesia ? 

And my Indonesian Brothers and sisters and members off this forum our Army Chief is in Indonesia for 3 day visit post pictures off his visit to different places and areas 
@madokafc @Indos @MarveL @Reashot Xigwin


----------



## katarabhumi

Zarvan said:


> Only Navy you have neglected all your forces



We will build stronger armed forces that's for sure. All branches, not just Navy.


=====

*More PT PAL staff head to DSME for submarine training*
_Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Industry_

Indonesian shipbuilder PT PAL is sending additional personnel to South Korea's Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) to undergo training in submarine construction, it was announced on 17 October.

The training is part of the industrial collaboration programme linked to Indonesia's order in late 2011 of three DSME Chang Bogo-class Type 209/1200 submarines.

This programme outlines DSME's construction of the first two submarines with gradually increased input from PT PAL personnel, leading to the Indonesian company's licenced-build of the third boat at its facilities in Surabaya.

PT PAL said in a statement that 160 personnel will travel to South Korea over the next few months and will join other PT PAL engineers and technicians already seconded to DSME.

More PT PAL staff head to DSME for submarine training - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Press Release
No PR222/2014-ISPR Dated: October 20, 2014
Rawalpindi - October 20, 2014: General Raheel Sharif, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), left for Indonesia today on a three-day official visit. He is visiting Indonesia on the special invitation of Indonesian Defence Authorities. During his visit, the COAS is scheduled to meet senior military leadership of Indonesia.
Earlier, the COAS was seen off at PAF Base Nur Khan by senior military officials.





General Raheel Shareef
@Indos @madokafc @Reashot Xigwin @MarveL @guitar01 @katarabhumi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike




----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


>


What is this event ?


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> What is this event ?


mass rally from the people to celebrate the inauguration of Jokowi as the 7th President of Republic


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> mass rally from the people to celebrate the inauguration of Jokowi as the 7th President of Republic


Post pictures of our Army Chief visit and places he goes


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Post pictures of our Army Chief visit and places he goes



he still on the way maybe, we doesn't get any news here


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> he still on the way maybe, we doesn't get any news here


No he left last night I think he would have arrived several hours ago


----------



## katarabhumi

Zarvan said:


> No he left last night I think he would have arrived several hours ago



Can't find any news yet.. Let's see in the next few days. Right now our media is very busy with the new president and speculations on who's gonna be included in his cabinet.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

@Zarvan i think his visit here will be overshadowed by the news about the new cabinet selected by the new president

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> @Zarvan i think his visit here will be overshadowed by the news about the new cabinet selected by the new president


Well if our Army chief meets your new President than I think we would get noticed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Hey Indonesian members any plans to replace the Ahmed Yani class frigates they were build in 1968 yes they have been upgraded but still they are old ships so any chance to replace and wikki says that the Stigma class which would be build the first hull would have only Gun what does that mean ?
@Indos @MarveL @madokafc @Jakartans@PkDef @guitar01 @katarabhumi


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia plans to purchase Russian submarines*
October 21, 13:05 UTC+4 
Indonesia already has experience in purchasing Russian equipment — helicopters, planes, armored vehicles and other items, Russian Industry and Trade Minister Denis Manturov says




© ITAR-TASS/Denis Vyshinsky
 
JAKARTA, October 21. /TASS/. Russia and Indonesia are considering the possibility of expanding military and technical cooperation, including supplies of Russian submarines, Russian Industry and Trade Minister Denis Manturov said on Tuesday after his meeting with new Indonesian President Joko Widodo.

The two countries hope to boost inter-state trade from $3 billion to $5 billion in the next two years, Manturov said. There are plans for energy cooperation and for construction of Russian oil refineries in Indonesia. “Our Indonesian counterparts have raised this issue for the first time,” the minister said. “We are ready to discuss and develop this area.”

Another issue under discussion concerns cooperation in military supplies, Manturov said. “Indonesia already has experience in purchasing our equipment — helicopters, planes, armored vehicles and other items,” he said. "We are considering the possibility of supplying the Project 636 diesel-electric submarines (to Indonesia)," he noted.

TASS: Economy - Indonesia plans to purchase Russian submarines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

pher said:


> you salvages are proud of this? time will let you pay back.
> 
> last time, your then present come to beijing begging for stop after east timor independence, Next time we will continue to support any initiative Ausie will launch to break down your country.




Opo iki ono Cino misuh-misuh, entok maling yo dikobong ae su. Jancuki tenan...

savages or salvage? 

meh, better to sitting around and brace myself for the incoming storms of 50 cents army here

the first prototype of Indonesian amphibious vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Credit: Diana Haryanti@Flickr and Venom.Jeka at kaskus.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Hey Indonesian members any plans to replace the Ahmed Yani class frigates they were build in 1968 yes they have been upgraded but still they are old ships so any chance to replace and wikki says that the Stigma class which would be build the first hull would have only Gun what does that mean ?
> @Indos @MarveL @madokafc @Jakartans@PkDef @guitar01 @katarabhumi



It means the wiki is wrong or it also means that other weapon is not in one packet with the ship, similar like those three new frigates from British. The missiles and others will be included in different contract.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Indonesia plans to purchase Russian submarines*
> October 21, 13:05 UTC+4
> Indonesia already has experience in purchasing Russian equipment — helicopters, planes, armored vehicles and other items, Russian Industry and Trade Minister Denis Manturov says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © ITAR-TASS/Denis Vyshinsky
> 
> JAKARTA, October 21. /TASS/. Russia and Indonesia are considering the possibility of expanding military and technical cooperation, including supplies of Russian submarines, Russian Industry and Trade Minister Denis Manturov said on Tuesday after his meeting with new Indonesian President Joko Widodo.
> 
> The two countries hope to boost inter-state trade from $3 billion to $5 billion in the next two years, Manturov said. There are plans for energy cooperation and for construction of Russian oil refineries in Indonesia. “Our Indonesian counterparts have raised this issue for the first time,” the minister said. “We are ready to discuss and develop this area.”
> 
> Another issue under discussion concerns cooperation in military supplies, Manturov said. “Indonesia already has experience in purchasing our equipment — helicopters, planes, armored vehicles and other items,” he said. "We are considering the possibility of supplying the Project 636 diesel-electric submarines (to Indonesia)," he noted.
> 
> TASS: Economy - Indonesia plans to purchase Russian submarines



Oh no not again, please not another 'pepesan KILO kosong'


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 137441



Ah.. so he has meeting with our Army Chief Of Staff, TNI Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

katarabhumi said:


> Ah.. so he has meeting with our Army Chief Of Staff, TNI Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo.


Yes try to get more pictures and post them here I think he would meet your president too


----------



## Zarvan

Both discussed matters of mutual interest, Army Chief visited Indonesian Peace and Security Center
RAWALPINDI: (Dunya News) – Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Raheel Sharif met the Indonesian counterpart today (Tuesday). Both the military leaders discussed the matters of mutual interest on this occasion. Raheel Sharif also visited the Indonesian Peace and Security Center.

According to the Inter-Services Punlic Relations (ISPR), General Raheel Sharif was given the Guard of Honor on arriving at the Indonesian Army Headquarter. Army Chief met the Indonesian COAS General General Gatot Nurmantyo and discussed regional security with him. Both the military leaders also discussed the relationship between the two countries’ militaries and matters of mutual interest.
General Raheel Sharif meets Indonesian Army Chief | Pakistan | Dunya News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Jokowi put military matter before anything else

He collects all top military brass to asking them what they need to modernized the forcess

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> Jokowi put military matter before anything else


You mean he gives preference to Military power and issues related to military

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Yes it is


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> Yes it is


Well than I hop he focuses on your Air Force and Army specially Army size way to small for country with population like you have and also the area you have and also submarines for your country


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> Yes it is


Army Chief visits Indonesian wepaons production centre. He was briefed on different weapons produced in the centre @Horus


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

TWO Indonesian Sukhoi fighter jets have intercepted an Australian civilian plane and forced it to land for flying through Indonesian airspace.
A civilian Beechcraft plane, in the air defence area of Manado, North Sulawesi, was crewed by two Australian pilots.

The captain’s name was Graeme Paul Jacklin of Brisbane, and his co-pilot was Richard Wayne MacLean, from Burnside in South Australia, according to an air force spokesman.

Both men they were bound for Cebu in the Philippines on their plane from Darwin under the flight number VHR5S.

Indonesian jets ‘force Australian plane to land’

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Army Pusdikkav (Cavalry training center) conducting performance test on the newly acquired M-113 APC.
This vehicle was procured from Belgia and Indonesian Army plans to acquire 80 units of M-113.
The vehicles are in good condition since its from the late 80's series (still under 10.000 km mileage)
Result of the test was good.






















Source : arc.web.id/artikel/661-ujian-pertama-si-gavin.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia may buy Russian amphibious aircraft Be-200*
Yesterday 09:37






Indonesia is ready to consider purchasing the Russian amphibian aircraft Be-200, and can also organize the production of components for medium-haul aircraft MS-21 on its territory, the press service of the Industry and Trade Ministry reported.

Industry and Trade Minister Denis Manturov held a meeting with the leadership of the Chamber of Commerce of Indonesia during a working visit to Jakarta. “Manturov expressed Russia’s readiness for closer cooperation with Indonesian partners,” the press release said.

In particular, during the meeting they discussed the possibility on the part of Indonesia to consider the purchase of Russian amphibian aircraft Be-200, proven in extinguishing forest fires, as well as to host the production of components for medium-MC-21 aircraft, the report said.

http://engineeringrussia.wordpress.c...rcraft-be-200/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Why does Indonesia want to buy Kilo submarines at this point ?*
22/10/2014 » military » Tổng Hợp »

Wednesday, 10/22/2014 07 06 Why Kilo submarines Indonesia wants to buy at this point ? , Joko Widodo new Indonesian President was considering resuming the purchase of the Russian Kilo class submarines was canceled early 2014, This information is +++++ Voice of Russia dated 21/10 quoted the Minister of Industry and Trade Denis Manturov Russia announced after the new president is Joko Widodo Indonesia, +++++ In Russian Kilo submarine photos, +++++ Russian Federation and Indonesia in the next two years, +++++ They also consider the possibility of cooperation in energy as Russian companies to build factories in Indonesia refinery, Discuss +++++ expanding supply of military equipment to Indonesia , namely 636 projects, Said Minister Denis Manturov, +++++ In Russian Kilo submarine photos, However +++++ sources did not say how many submarines the two countries will be discussed in this discussion, But +++++ planned submarine is equipped with Indonesia revealed in late 2013 showed that, most likely it will buy no less than 10 636 units of the Russian Kilo, However +++++ sources did not disclose Indonesia will purchase new submarines used by the previous Russian submarine deal between Jakarta and Moscow older Indonesia has been canceled due to quality assurance, Indonesia +++++ If successful negotiations with Russia , +++++ In class submarine Cakra image of Indonesia, Known +++++, Indonesia is the first country in Southeast Asia owned by its submarine fleet since 1967, Indonesia has received a lot Whiskey class submarine of the Soviet Union, +++++ To 1981, Indonesia bought 2 Cakra Type 209 submarines to replace the purchase of German submarines Whiskey, +++++ But in Indonesia for decades can not be expanded unit is particularly important, +++++ In class submarine Cakra image of Indonesia, +++++ Until May 1/2012, due to the unstable situation in the region complicated, Indonesia has decided to buy another 3 Chang Bogo class submarines from South Korea worth 1.07 billion dollars, Expected +++++, all been transferred to stage 2015 2016, So far +++++, Indonesia has always stood outside the territorial disputes in the South China Sea, However +++++, now, While the sovereignty dispute between China Sea islands, Vietnam, Philippines increased, Jakarta forced to change military strategy, +++++ In Chang Bogo class submarines image, +++++ While inaugurating a conference on early warning systems in the field of maritime security was held in Batam, Riau Islands Province, 9/2014 earlier this month, the head of the Indonesian Maritime Security Coordinating, Vice Admiral Albert Mamahit Desi warns, territorial disputes in the South China Sea is a real threat and sooner or later will affect this country, +++++ In class submarine Cakra image of Indonesia, Desi Albert Mamahit +++++ He said that the waters around the Natuna Islands of Indonesia are not directly related to the dispute over the South China Sea, But +++++, seems to dispute came close to this area and China has yet to clarify the statement concerning the exclusive economic zones of Indonesia, +++++ In class submarine Cakra image of Indonesia, +++++ This is clearly a real threat to Indonesia, +++++ Problem becomes more complex when disagreements arose between ASEAN member countries and China, Will +++++ difficult to find common ground so far although ASEAN solidarity always maintained he says Desi Albert Mamahit, +++++ In Chang Bogo class submarines image, According +++++, Indonesia should be prepared to deal with every move of any interested party in the dispute in the South China Sea, +++++ In Chang Bogo class submarines image, +++++ 1/12 \u0026 nbsp, \u0026 nbsp,

Why does Indonesia want to buy Kilo submarines at this point ? | DBV | VietNam News


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> *Why does Indonesia want to buy Kilo submarines at this point ?*
> 22/10/2014 » military » Tổng Hợp »
> 
> Wednesday, 10/22/2014 07 06 Why Kilo submarines Indonesia wants to buy at this point ? , Joko Widodo new Indonesian President was considering resuming the purchase of the Russian Kilo class submarines was canceled early 2014, This information is +++++ Voice of Russia dated 21/10 quoted the Minister of Industry and Trade Denis Manturov Russia announced after the new president is Joko Widodo Indonesia, +++++ In Russian Kilo submarine photos, +++++ Russian Federation and Indonesia in the next two years, +++++ They also consider the possibility of cooperation in energy as Russian companies to build factories in Indonesia refinery, Discuss +++++ expanding supply of military equipment to Indonesia , namely 636 projects, Said Minister Denis Manturov, +++++ In Russian Kilo submarine photos, However +++++ sources did not say how many submarines the two countries will be discussed in this discussion, But +++++ planned submarine is equipped with Indonesia revealed in late 2013 showed that, most likely it will buy no less than 10 636 units of the Russian Kilo, However +++++ sources did not disclose Indonesia will purchase new submarines used by the previous Russian submarine deal between Jakarta and Moscow older Indonesia has been canceled due to quality assurance, Indonesia +++++ If successful negotiations with Russia , +++++ In class submarine Cakra image of Indonesia, Known +++++, Indonesia is the first country in Southeast Asia owned by its submarine fleet since 1967, Indonesia has received a lot Whiskey class submarine of the Soviet Union, +++++ To 1981, Indonesia bought 2 Cakra Type 209 submarines to replace the purchase of German submarines Whiskey, +++++ But in Indonesia for decades can not be expanded unit is particularly important, +++++ In class submarine Cakra image of Indonesia, +++++ Until May 1/2012, due to the unstable situation in the region complicated, Indonesia has decided to buy another 3 Chang Bogo class submarines from South Korea worth 1.07 billion dollars, Expected +++++, all been transferred to stage 2015 2016, So far +++++, Indonesia has always stood outside the territorial disputes in the South China Sea, However +++++, now, While the sovereignty dispute between China Sea islands, Vietnam, Philippines increased, Jakarta forced to change military strategy, +++++ In Chang Bogo class submarines image, +++++ While inaugurating a conference on early warning systems in the field of maritime security was held in Batam, Riau Islands Province, 9/2014 earlier this month, the head of the Indonesian Maritime Security Coordinating, Vice Admiral Albert Mamahit Desi warns, territorial disputes in the South China Sea is a real threat and sooner or later will affect this country, +++++ In class submarine Cakra image of Indonesia, Desi Albert Mamahit +++++ He said that the waters around the Natuna Islands of Indonesia are not directly related to the dispute over the South China Sea, But +++++, seems to dispute came close to this area and China has yet to clarify the statement concerning the exclusive economic zones of Indonesia, +++++ In class submarine Cakra image of Indonesia, +++++ This is clearly a real threat to Indonesia, +++++ Problem becomes more complex when disagreements arose between ASEAN member countries and China, Will +++++ difficult to find common ground so far although ASEAN solidarity always maintained he says Desi Albert Mamahit, +++++ In Chang Bogo class submarines image, According +++++, Indonesia should be prepared to deal with every move of any interested party in the dispute in the South China Sea, +++++ In Chang Bogo class submarines image, +++++ 1/12 \u0026 nbsp, \u0026 nbsp,
> 
> Why does Indonesia want to buy Kilo submarines at this point ? | DBV | VietNam News


Indonesia can buy new Amur class submarines and should also replace Ahmed Yani class frigates maybe with Type 54 A Frigates from China


----------



## Nike

Sure we can do that sir


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> Sure we can do that sir


Ahmed Yani class is way old ship time to replace and Indonesia needs lot more submarines than what they currently have


----------



## Sandria

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Indonesian Army Pusdikkav (Cavalry training center) conducting performance test on the newly acquired M-113 APC.
> This vehicle was procured from Belgia and Indonesian Army plans to acquire 80 units of M-113.
> The vehicles are in good condition since its from the late 80's series (still under 10.000 km mileage)
> Result of the test was good.



Hi Jakartans@PkDef,

I'm difficult to Google the history of these 80 Belgium M-113.
How much USD the DoD spent to procure all these 80 M-113?
Does all these 80 M-113 arrived in single batch?
Is it "grant + retrofit", or simply procure used M-113?

Many of my friends dislike the acquisition of these "ancient APC".


----------



## Zarvan

Sandria said:


> Hi Jakartans@PkDef,
> 
> I'm difficult to Google the history of these 80 Belgium M-113.
> How much USD the DoD spent to procure all these 80 M-113?
> Does all these 80 M-113 arrived in single batch?
> Is it "grant + retrofit", or simply procure used M-113?
> 
> Many of my friends dislike the acquisition of these "ancient APC".


Indonesian Armed Forces are on way to recovery but its still long way to go from increasing size of there Armed Forces to getting lot of new equipment for all three forces, Indonesia needs to increase its budget and order lot of new things but I hope your new president will soon do it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Sandria said:


> Hi Jakartans@PkDef,
> 
> I'm difficult to Google the history of these 80 Belgium M-113.
> How much USD the DoD spent to procure all these 80 M-113?
> Does all these 80 M-113 arrived in single batch?
> Is it "grant + retrofit", or simply procure used M-113?
> 
> Many of my friends dislike the acquisition of these "ancient APC".


I got the information from Angkasa Readers community website (just click the link below my post about the M-113).
Its reliable source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

I am waiting for either Grippen or Euro fighter acquisition. Just forget SU 35 with its zero TOT offering.


----------



## baukiki88

Indos said:


> I am waiting for either Grippen or Euro fighter acquisition. Just forget SU 35 with its zero TOT offering.



Gripen NG cost about $110m. I believe TOT does not include AESA radar and F414 engine TOT because even Gripen cant manufacture them. They are still supplied by other manufacturers. And for $110m not 100%TOT and single engine can be quite expensive.

As For Eurofighter Tranche 3A cost about $150m. Might be full TOT but Have some problems even Germany decided not to buy more.


SU-35 cost about $85m but very Stingy with their TOT. Better to just get their S400 SAM.

Is F-35 a good choice? cost about the same as Euro tranche 3. even UK is buying F-35 and germany also.No TOT though. Get 2 skuadron of F-35 including all munitions.


----------



## Indos

baukiki88 said:


> Gripen NG cost about $110m. I believe TOT does not include AESA radar and F414 engine TOT because even Gripen cant manufacture them. They are still supplied by other manufacturers. And for $110m not 100%TOT and single engine can be quite expensive.
> 
> As For Eurofighter Tranche 3A cost about $150m. Might be full TOT but Have some problems even Germany decided not to buy more.
> 
> 
> SU-35 cost about $85m but very Stingy with their TOT. Better to just get their S400 SAM.
> 
> Is F-35 a good choice? cost about the same as Euro tranche 3. even UK is buying F-35 and germany also.No TOT though. Get 2 skuadron of F-35 including all munitions.




We should buy the plane that can support KFX program. If there is no adequate TOT, it is better to allocate the money into another needs.


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> We should buy the plane that can support KFX program. If there is no adequate TOT, it is better to allocate the money into another needs.


With KFX you will still need another heavy jet for that either F-16 Block 60 or Grippen N can be good option at least 150 off them


----------



## baukiki88

Indos said:


> We should buy the plane that can support KFX program. If there is no adequate TOT, it is better to allocate the money into another needs.


Gripen TOT cannot support IFX program. Only Eurofighter can support. Dont know if RAFALE will offer TOT. India failed to Procure 120+ Rafale prob due to TOT or price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> With KFX you will still need another heavy jet for that either F-16 Block 60 or Grippen N can be good option at least 150 off them



Well, buying a hundred of imported 4,5 gen fighter surely will hurt our currency.

Economic strength should be looked as one of key part of our defense strategy as well. Thus, Our military acquisition should be in line with our economy grand strategy. 

Today we understand that we must add more value into our product so that we dont have to import so many things from abroad that results trade account deficit.


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> Well, buying a hundred of imported 4,5 gen fighter surely will hurt our currency.
> 
> Economic strength should be looked as one of key part of our defense strategy as well. Thus, Our military acquisition should be in line with our economy grand strategy.
> 
> Today we understand that we must add more value into our product so that we dont have to import so many things from abroad that results trade account deficit.


Sir the size you are and the growth off economy you have you can afford 150 latest jets


----------



## baukiki88

* Wawancara *
* Mewujudkan Mimpi RI Jadi Poros Maritim Dunia *
*Denny Armandhanu*, CNN Indonesia
Rabu, 22/10/2014 12:40 WIB





* Jakarta, CNN Indonesia * -- Salah satu prioritas pemerintahan Presiden Indonesia Joko Widodo dan wakil Presiden Yusuf Kalla adalah meningkatkan sektor kelautan Indonesia, untuk kepentingan ekonomi dan pertahanan Indonesia.

Sumber daya alam yang berlimpah di laut Indonesia harus bisa dikelola dengan maksimal untuk kesejahteraan rakyat, sembari memperkuat Angkatan Laut agar tidak ada lagi kekuatan asing yang melintas batas seenaknya atau mencoleng ikan semaunya.

Pengamat Pertahanan Universitas Indonesia sekaligus Direktur Eksekutif Institute for Defense and Security Studies, Connie Rahakundini Bakrie, kepada CNN Indonesia (22/10) mengatakan Jokowi punya tugas berat dalam mengoptimalkan potensi kelautan Indonesia.

Wanita yang disebut-sebut sebagai salah satu calon Menteri Pertahanan Indonesia 2014-2019 ini mengatakan sudah saatnya Indonesia berhenti menjadi penonton dan mulai bergerak dalam mempertahankan wilayah lautnya yang kaya.

Berikut wawancara lengkap CNN Indonesia dengan Connie Rahakundini Bakrie:

*Jokowi akan mewujudkan maritim sebagai prioritas utama dalam mewujudkan kemandirian ekonomi dan sumber daya maritim, menurut anda apakah visi ini cukup rasional?*

Justru sangat rasional. Seperti penasihat beliau Pak Andi Wijayanto dan juga kami yang beraliran realis sejati, maka jelas pendekatan akan pencapaian _national interest_ dari Jokowi sangat berbeda dengan Presiden ke-6 yang menganggap negeri dengan 12 lautan dan 39 selat seperti Indonesia adalah negeri yang mampu melakukan visi politik "thousand friend, zero enemy".

Jokowi sangat paham bahwa posisi geostrategi, geopolitik dan geoekonomi Indonesia harus dijaga untuk dikelola dan dimanfaatkan nilai ekonominya. Jadi beliau rupanya paham betul akan _defense for prosperity_ dan bukan lagi berpijak pada pakem lama _defense from prosperity_ yang sejak periode Soeharto kita jalankan.

Saya kira, sejauh ini, hanya Soekarno dan Jokowi yang sangat rasional tentang posisi strategis Indonesia dan peran penting yang bisa dimainkan Indonesia di abad ini.

Perhatikan saja pidato perdana Jokowi tentang "memunggungi lautan" dan kutipan lain dari Pidato Soekarno dimana saat kepemimpinannya, Indonesia kemudian terbukti menjadi kekuatan terbesar di bumi bagian Selatan.

*Apa yang perlu digarisbawahi oleh Jokowi dalam memajukan bidang maritim untuk kemajuan ekonomi Indonesia?*

Hal ini sudah beliau garis bawahi sejak masih dalam konsep Nawa Cita-nya bersama JK saat beliau kampanye. Realisasinya adalah beliau sadar betul akan perlunya konektivitas antar pulau untuk saling bertukar hasil bumi andalannya masing-masing.

Saat bertemu dengan saya, beliau paparkan tentang rencana pembangunan 26 port tambahan Indonesia dan akan dibiayai secara mandiri melalui efektifitas penanganan keuangan Pelindo 1 dan 2.

Selain itu terkait data kemiskinan nelayan. Pada saat ini armada perikanan tangkap di dominasi armada tradisional, mencakup perahu tanpa motor 50%, motor tempel 26% dan kapal motor kurang dari lima GT (gross tonage) sebanyak 16% jadi total sekitar 90%.

Jumlah armada tersebut tidak otomatis menggambarkan jumlah nelayan, karena setiap kategori armada terdiri dari jumlah nelayan yang berbeda.

Diperkirakan jumlah nelayan dengan armada di bawah lima GT sebanyak 1,3 juta jiwa atau 66%. Sulit untuk mengatakan bahwa nelayan dengan armada ini pasti miskin, atau di atas lima GT pasti tidak miskin.

Nelayan perahu tempel yang menangkap ikan kerapu tentu hasilnya relatif lebih baik dari seorang ABK biasa yang ikut di kapal 50 – 100 GT selama 40 Hari.

Jadi Jokowi harus mendorong menteri dan kementerian terkait bahwa alat tangkap belum bisa menjadi indikator kemiskinan. Jelaslah, tidak adanya data kemiskinan nelayan ini mempersulit pertanggungjawaban pemerintah terhadap publik.




Tidak adanya data kemiskinan nelayan mempersulit pertanggungjawaban pemerintah terhadap publik. (REUTERS/Darren Whiteside)
*Sebenarnya seberapa besar potensi laut Indonesia, sampai harus diperhatikan betul?*

Kita telah mengabaikan potensi maritim kita yang luar biasa jumlahnya tanpa bisa mengambil manfaatnya, antara lain:

Pertama, potensi bioteknologi maritim Indonesia selama ini belum dikembangkan secara optimal.

Padahal dari nilai ekonomi yang terkandung di dalamnya diperkirakan mencapai US$40 miliar, di antaranya pemanfaatan untuk obat anti kanker, makanan laut, pembuatan kertas, hingga bioetanol.

Kedua, pembangunan sektor perikanan merupakan harapan bangsa Indonesia di masa depan. Potensi perikanan adalah harta karun yang belum termanfaatkan secara optimal.

Kita telah mengabaikan potensi maritim kita yang luar biasa jumlahnya tanpa bisa mengambil manfaatnya.Connie Rahakundini Bakrie

Kita selalu membanggakan dan menggembar-gemborkan bahwa, potensi sumber daya yang terkandung di dalamnya cukup potensial untuk mengentaskan kemiskinan masyarakat pesisir dan mampu menghasilkan devisa Negara untuk membayar hutang pemerintah yang belum terbayar.


Ketiga, terumbu karang merupakan salah satu komponen utama sumber daya pesisir dan laut utama, di samping hutan mangrove dan padang lamun.

Terumbu karang dan segala kehidupan yang ada didalamnya merupakan salah satu kekayaan alam yang dimiliki bangsa Indonesia yang tak ternilai harganya.

Diperkirakan luas terumbu karang di perairan Indonesia adalah lebih dari 60 ribu km2, yang tersebar luas dari perairan kawasan barat sampai timur Indonesia.

*Bidang pertahanan maritim juga jadi salah satu prioritas Jokowi, menurut Anda apakah yang perlu dibenahi dari pertahanan laut Indonesia?*

Terkait pertahanan, mari bicara soal SLOC (Sea Lanes of Communications) atau Alur Laut Kepulauan Indonesia (ALKI).

Tanpa disadari, sudah lima puluh tahun lebih, sejak Deklarasi Juanda 1957, bangsa ini seakan membiarkan potensi tiga ALKI yang dimiliki untuk dilalui begitu saja oleh kapal-kapal asing yang lalu lalang.

Padahal, melalui tiga ALKI yang masing-masing; ALKI I melintasi Laut Cina Selatan-Selat Karimata-Laut Jakarta-Selat Sunda, ALKI II melintasi Laut Sulawesi-Selat Makassar-Luat Flores-Selat Lombok, dan ALKI III melintas Sumadera Pasifik-Selat Maluku, Laut Seram-Laut Banda, Indonesia bisa meraup devisa miliaran rupiah setiap tahunnya.

Bandingkan dengan Singapura yang hanya _senggolan_ jalur perdagangan dunia mampu memanfaatkan kondisinya dengan meraup devisa yang besar buat negaranya.

Permasalahannya, nampaknya ada yang kurang ketika Deklarasi Juanda tahun 1957, yang tidak memperhatikan kepentingan ekonomi Indonesia.

Deklarasi Juanda hanya fokus dalam memperjuangkan pengakuan bahwa Indonesia adalah negara kepulauan di tingkat PBB. Sementara sisi ekonomi terutama yang terdapat di jalur-jalur ALKI tidak mendapat perhatian serius para pemuka bangsa Indonesia waktu itu.




Untuk meningkatkan pertahanan laut, Indonesia harus menambah armada untuk mengantisipasi ancaman kekuatan asing. (CNN Indonesia/Safir Makki)
Sekarang Jokowi sudah datang sebagai pemimpin yang melanjutkan perjuangan Ir. Juanda untuk memperjuangkan sisi ekonomi dari pemanfaatan ALKI dan kekayaan SDA laut dan maritim kita.

Maka dari sisi _defense_ sudah jelas rencana pembelian tiga drone sekelas Global Hawk meskipun mahal tapi menjadi murah jika kita bandingkan dengan kerugian ratusan ribu kali lipat jika kita tidak membelinya.

Angkatan Laut sudah jelas harus didukung faktor kapabilitasnya yang menurut saya untuk sementara harus konsentrasi untuk diperkuat dengan ratusan armada kapal cepat berbobot sekitar 186 ton, kru kecil sekitar 17 hingga 20 orang anggota TNI AL tetapi kapal ini bisa berkecepatan sekitar 12 knots dan _cruising_ radiusnya 500 mil juga harus bisa dipersenjatai minimum dua misilles dan 20mm automatic gun serta radar navigasi dan warning receiver.

Indonesia ini kan besar, kalau kapal-kapal cepat, canggih dan lincah ini diadakan untuk melindungi nelayan dan resources kita yang sangat banyak dicuri, percaya _deh, soon our economic wil be rocketing!_

*Soal pelanggaran batas wilayah oleh negara tetangga, Australia contohnya, apa yang harus ditingkatkan Jokowi dalam mempertahankan garis batas Indonesia dari kekuatan asing?*

Australia AMIZ harus di counter dengan IMIZ atau Indonesia Maritime Identification Zone.

Itu mutlak menurut saya dilakukan oleh Jokowi dan JK. Ini menunjukan kita juga punya sikap dan harga diri bukan saja sebagai penonton yang melihat pertunjukan film di perairan kita tapi menjadi pemain di situ dan mengatur jalannya skenario keamanan dan ketertiban kawasan.

Bukan saja AMIZ tapi saya kira radius dan cakupan ADIZ (air defense identification zone) Indonesia harus disampaikan segera oleh Jokowi secara tegas, mumpung ADIZ masih bisa ditetapkan secara unilateral.

Karenanya, jelas visi misi Jokowi yang berwawasan _Ocean Leadership_ ini juga harus didukung oleh Menhan dan Menlu yang memliliki visi misi serupa dan berani bersuara serta menunjukan sikap lebih sebagai pemain dari pada penonton.

*Apa tantangan Jokowi dalam meningkatkan kekuatan maritim Indonesia?*

Tantangan pertama, adalah untuk segera mewujudkan National Security Council. Kedua, dalam lakukan efektifitas dan efisiensi anggaran di 13 departemen yang bermain di laut kita. Jangan sampai 13 departemen ini berebut anggaran, mementingkan ego masing-masing.

*Banyak pengamat mengatakan, Jokowi akan lebih inward-looking artinya lebih berpandangan ke dalam negeri, berbeda dengan SBY yang outward-looking. Bagaimana menurut Anda?*

Saya melihatnya malah terbalik. Jokowi sangat outward-looking makanya beliau bermimpi menjadikan kembali Indonesia sebagai Negara Poros Maritim Dunia. Catat: Dunia, bukan kawasan.

SBY menurut saya sangat inward looking dengan paradigma "thousand friend, zero enemy" dan tetap berkutat di MEF (minimum essential force) untuk anggaran pertahanan misalnya.

Jadi, jikapun dinilai outward looking menurut saya lebih untuk _self branding image-_nya sebagai seorang SBY sendiri - bukan buat Indonesia - sebagai suatu bangsa yang membawa urgensi kepentingan-kepentingan nasional.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Indonesian Armed Forces are on way to recovery but its still long way to go from increasing size of there Armed Forces to getting lot of new equipment for all three forces, Indonesia needs to increase its budget and order lot of new things but I hope your new president will soon do it





baukiki88 said:


> Gripen NG cost about $110m. I believe TOT does not include AESA radar and F414 engine TOT because even Gripen cant manufacture them. They are still supplied by other manufacturers. And for $110m not 100%TOT and single engine can be quite expensive.
> 
> As For Eurofighter Tranche 3A cost about $150m. Might be full TOT but Have some problems even Germany decided not to buy more.
> 
> 
> SU-35 cost about $85m but very Stingy with their TOT. Better to just get their S400 SAM.
> 
> Is F-35 a good choice? cost about the same as Euro tranche 3. even UK is buying F-35 and germany also.No TOT though. Get 2 skuadron of F-35 including all munitions.



i can assured you for good if LockMart can arrangement some offset and transfer technology for whoever country wants to buy F-35 (with some notes, esp. the countries must be in good term with the US). As an examples, Indonesia in 1988 got 40 percent from Peace Bima Sena I project and technical capabilities to produce Mk-82 dumb bomb and to made drag chute for our own F-16's.


----------



## Nike

*Russia offers increased collaboration to Indonesia*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
21 October 2014


Russia has extended an offer to Indonesia's newly inaugurated president, Joko Widodo, to expand military and technical co-operation between the two countries.

News agencies in both countries reported that Russia's Minister for Industry and Trade, Denis Manturov, met with Widodo in Jakarta on 21 October, one day after Widodo was inaugurated as president, and that the two discussed opportunities for increasing trade and collaboration in spheres including defence.

Indonesian news agencies quoted Manturov as stating that Russia was "ready to promote and develop" defence industrial co-operation with Indonesia, while Russian information service TASS reported that a potential area of collaboration could be Project 636 Varshavyanka ('Kilo')-class diesel electric submarines.
Russia offers increased collaboration to Indonesia - IHS Jane's 360

i am heard some rumor about Russian want to increase the state credit allocation for Indonesia, this action must be taken by the Russian as a measure to increasing their export sales and long term relationship with Indonesia as Indonesia can offered a huge opportunity to break the Barrier of economic sanction imposed to Russia by the western states.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Sir the size you are and the growth off economy you have you can afford 150 latest jets



As I said in previous post, the most crucial time of our nation is when USA leave SEA region due to its power decline and China becomes too powerful. 2025 is the start, in my prediction.

At that time Indonesia needs around 200 stealth fighter. This number can only be realized inshaAllah if we make those planes ourselves, since it will be justified in both politically and economically sense.

Better to concentrate to acquire something that can enable us to face that fragile moment with good economy and capable defense industry in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Economics matter is important to endure any arm races

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Ready To Be Given Name by Jokowi, This Is The Appearance of Panzer Canon Made in Bandung.*





Jakarta -PT Pindad (Persero) will launch two new variants armored Anoa in early November 2014 at the Indo Defence 2014 show in JIExpo Kemayoran, Jakarta. The plan is the latest variant of the armored vehicles will be named by the President Joko Widodo (Jokowi). 

"Later the plan that love his name Mr. Jokowi," said Head of Public Relations of PT PINDAD, Maulana Sena to detikFinance Friday (10/24/2014). 

Armored variant launched of the latest generation have 2 type 90mm cannon and amphibious version. For armored cannon variant will be using Belgian-made cannon while for the amphibious one will be help built by company of Italian origin. 

Price per unit of armored type of canon plans set at Rp 25 billion to Rp 30 billion per unit, while the amphibious variant sold cheaper. 

From the images obtained detikFinance canon armored variants were designed and made by Pindad in Bandung, West Java in a design similar to Tarantula armored vehicles made in South Korea.

Siap Diberi Nama Jokowi, Ini Penampakan Panser Canon Made in Bandung

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Congrate for Pindad people, now we are still waiting your tracked IFV to be ready for production....


----------



## Chronos

Indos said:


> Congrate for Pindad people, now we are still waiting your tracked IFV to be ready for production....



Not strictly related military news. But Indonesians better be ready for the occasional Australian military 'slip-up' in regars to Indonesia.

The Australian Prime Minister, Tony Abbott truly is an imbecile.

Good luck Indonesians, in dealing with Australia, you are going to need it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Ravi Nair said:


> Not strictly related military news. But Indonesians better be ready for the occasional Australian military 'slip-up' in regars to Indonesia.
> 
> The Australian Prime Minister, Tony Abbott truly is an imbecile.
> 
> Good luck Indonesians, in dealing with Australia, you are going to need it.




Yah, wealthy Western country neighbour needs special treatment


----------



## Chronos

Indos said:


> Yah, wealthy Western country neighbour needs special treatment



I listened to an interview of his. It hurt my brain, so I turned it off after 1 minute


----------



## Indos

Ravi Nair said:


> I listened to an interview of his. It hurt my brain, so I turned it off after 1 minute



Conservative party usually still have Western Superiority Complex mentality. I hope he will be different. 

Oya, talking about TV. What I dont like from Aussie TV and also Al Jazeera International is that they always bring weak Indonesian to be interviewed, in order to make the viewer feel superior from Indonesian. Weak Indonesian usually a Western lover, getting nervous when being interviewed by Western Anchor. Al Jazeera reporter in here is a Dutch. She sould be replaced. Not really fair in her reporting.


----------



## Chronos

Indos said:


> Conservative party usually still have Western Superiority Complex mentality.* I hope he will be different.*
> 
> Oya, talking about TV. What I dont like from Aussie TV and also Al Jazeera International is that they always bring weak Indonesian to be interviewed, in order to make the viewer feel superior from Indonesian. Weak Indonesian usually a Western lover, getting nervous when being interviewed by Western Anchor. Al Jazeera reporter in here is a Dutch. She sould be replaced. Not really fair in her reporting.



 No, He won't be bro.

How is New Zealanders seen in Indonesia? do they have a bad rep


----------



## Nike

Fast Attack Missile Ships Manufactured in Banyuwangi 

Today 20:06 
Navy continues to complement the Main Equipment and Weapons Systems (defense equipment). The latest is the manufacture of Fast Attack Missile Ship (KCR) three hull (trimaran) 63 meters. The vessel was manufactured by PT Lundin Industry Invest based in Banyuwangi. 

Chief of Naval Staff (KASAL) Admiral Dr. Marsetio reviewing the shipbuilding process Cacalan Beach, Banyuwangi. Accompanying Banyuwangi Regent Anwar Abdullah Anas, Banyuwangi Naval Base Commander Marine Lt. Col. (P) Eka Edi Susanto, 0825 Banyuwangi district military commander Lt. Col. Mangapul Hutajulu, and Chief State Prosecutor Banyuwangi I Made Parma. 

"This is one visit to the shipyard of national pride because this is where the Boats Trimaran made. It is also a source of pride for the citizens of Banyuwangi, because it turns out the area on the eastern tip of Java Island has become one of the biggest national defense," said Marsetio, Friday (24 / 10/2014). 

Marsetio said the latest trimaran vessel is the first in Asia. In addition to working together with the Swedish, in design trimaran, Army navy also involve companies involved in the field of national defense industry, such as PT PAL (Persero) and PT Pindad (Persero). 

"For the first phase, the Navy ordered four ships. Now here was made the first," said Marsetio. 

Latest design trimaran KCR is a little different from the Ship Trimaran previously. The new ship will be made of fire-resistant materials and anti-radars. 

"This ship will not only be used in the country, but it will be one of the superior defense products to be sold abroad. As the ship LPD produced by PT PAL already booked by the Philippine Navy. Later, this ship will we sell abroad , "added Marsetio. 

Regentof Banyuwangi, Anas said they were proud because the regent can produced sophisticated vessel in Banyuwangi with the synergy of private and state-owned companies in the defense industry. "The industry is a strategic industry for the defense of the nation. Banyuwangi is very proud to participate," he said. 

Kapal Cepat Rudal TNI AL Diproduksi di Banyuwangi






Lundin Shipyard and Admiral Marsetio

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Ravi Nair said:


> No, He won't be bro.
> 
> How is New Zealanders seen in Indonesia? do they have a bad rep



Not much, but before I have a customer from New Zealand. Good person. I had many discussion with him.


----------



## Nike

*Russian Helicopters Ready to Offer Indonesia New Models*

Today 16:49

The Russian Helicopters Holding Company is ready to offer Indonesia and other Asia-Pacific nations new helicopters for their aircraft fleets.

Russian Helicopters estimates the demand for medium and medium-heavy civil helicopters at more than 50 units over the next 10 years. This segment is traditionally the most substantial in the global market in monetary terms.

“We have a strong position today in the Asia-Pacific market, and we intend to strengthen it going forward,” Russian Helicopters CEO Alexander Mikheev told Interfax-AVN newswire.

Russian-made helicopters already have a 72% regional fleet share in the 10-to-20 metric-ton maximum takeoff weight segment, according to the Russian Helicopters CEO.

“Besides, Russian helicopters also constitute 22% of Asian-Pacific countries’ combat helicopter fleets,” Alexander Mikheev said.

Ways of strengthening and expanding trade between Russia and Indonesia, including prospects of Russian helicopter and helicopter parts deliveries, were among the matters discussed during Russian Trade and Industry Minister Denis Manturov’s visit to Indonesia.

Indonesia is still one of the key Asian-Pacific markets for the Russian helicopter manufacturer, with more than 10 helicopters delivered to this country over 2010-2013. Among others, a multi-role Mil Mi-171 was delivered to Airfast Indonesia in November 2013, the second Mi-171 to join the company’s fleet.

The Indonesian Air Force also operates Russian-made helicopters, with Mil Mi-17V-5 military transport helicopters and Mil Mi-35P multi-role attack helicopters currently in service. These rotary-wing aircraft are a good match for Indonesia, as they can be operated at altitude in the mountains and in the country’s challenging climate characterized by very high humidity.

sumber: Rostec :: News :: Russian Helicopters Ready to Offer Indonesia New Models

i hope just Mi-17 and the kinds

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Malaysia dismantles lighthouse in disputed maritime territory*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
22 October 2014






A Todak-class guided missile attack craft similar to the one the TNI-AL said it would deploy near Tanjung Datu, West Kalimantan. Source: TNI-AL
Malaysia has begun to dismantle the foundations of a lighthouse that it tried to build in disputed waters off the Kalimantan coast, the Indonesian Navy's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) corporate communications chief Admiral Manahan Simorangkir confirmed to local media on 17 October.

Tensions between Indonesia and Malaysia emerged in May 2014 after Malaysia attempted to construct the lighthouse near Tanjung Datu, West Kalimantan, in waters claimed by both countries. Indonesia said that the Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN) dispatched a warship to accompany the civilian vessels involved in the construction work.

The TNI-AL had stated that it would deploy three vessels - Kakap-class offshore patrol vessel KRI _Barakuda_ , Todak-class guided missile attack craft KRI _Lemadang_ , and Kapitan Pattimura (Parchim I)-class corvette KRI _Sutedi Senoputra_ - to waters off West Kalimantan as an interim measure while it established a new naval base there. It is, however, not known if these deployments occurred.

Malaysia halted work on the structure on 22 May after Jakarta lodged a formal protest.

"The dismantling shows that the Malaysians are committed to having good bilateral relations and regional peace. We would like to express our appreciation to them," said the admiral. He added that the TNI-AL would refrain from any action that might risk unsettling matters in the area until a diplomatic solution to the dispute can be found.

Malaysia dismantles lighthouse in disputed maritime territory - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Ready To Be Given Name by Jokowi, This Is The Appearance of Panzer Canon Made in Bandung.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta -PT Pindad (Persero) will launch two new variants armored Anoa in early November 2014 at the Indo Defence 2014 show in JIExpo Kemayoran, Jakarta. The plan is the latest variant of the armored vehicles will be named by the President Joko Widodo (Jokowi).
> 
> "Later the plan that love his name Mr. Jokowi," said Head of Public Relations of PT PINDAD, Maulana Sena to detikFinance Friday (10/24/2014).
> 
> Armored variant launched of the latest generation have 2 type 90mm cannon and amphibious version. For armored cannon variant will be using Belgian-made cannon while for the amphibious one will be help built by company of Italian origin.
> 
> Price per unit of armored type of canon plans set at Rp 25 billion to Rp 30 billion per unit, while the amphibious variant sold cheaper.
> 
> From the images obtained detikFinance canon armored variants were designed and made by Pindad in Bandung, West Java in a design similar to Tarantula armored vehicles made in South Korea.
> 
> Siap Diberi Nama Jokowi, Ini Penampakan Panser Canon Made in Bandung



I bet Jokowi will name this vehicle : BANTENG 
I hope Pindad would add side skirting covering the tires so it wont be look too "cungkring"


----------



## Zarvan

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> I bet Jokowi will name this vehicle : BANTENG
> I hope Pindad would add side skirting covering the tires so it wont be look too "cungkring"


Name them after Sahabas and Islamic things like we do


----------



## Gaber

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> I bet Jokowi will name this vehicle : BANTENG
> 
> or BADAK...


----------



## katarabhumi

Gaber said:


> or BADAK...



 Nah.. save BADAK later for our own indigenous MBT. 

I was hoping they save the name KOMODO but SBY gave it to a tactical vehicle. That's lame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

katarabhumi said:


> Nah.. save BADAK later for our own indigenous MBT.
> 
> I was hoping they save the name KOMODO but SBY gave it to a tactical vehicle. That's lame.



we had a lot of National animals, Anoa is a bovine i think the next 6 wheeled armored vehicle will be from bovine orders too, my best guess will be Banteng, Kerbau, and such

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

madokafc said:


> we had a lot of National animals, Anoa is a bovine *i think the next 6 wheeled armored vehicle will be from bovine orders too, my best guess will be Banteng, Kerbau, and such*



Hope they leave SAPI out of the list though. 

Or, instead of using Bahasa Indonesia.. they can take the name from local languages from various region in Indonesia. More unique.


----------



## NarThoD

madokafc said:


> *Malaysia dismantles lighthouse in disputed maritime territory*
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
> 22 October 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Todak-class guided missile attack craft similar to the one the TNI-AL said it would deploy near Tanjung Datu, West Kalimantan. Source: TNI-AL
> Malaysia has begun to dismantle the foundations of a lighthouse that it tried to build in disputed waters off the Kalimantan coast, the Indonesian Navy's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) corporate communications chief Admiral Manahan Simorangkir confirmed to local media on 17 October.
> 
> Tensions between Indonesia and Malaysia emerged in May 2014 after Malaysia attempted to construct the lighthouse near Tanjung Datu, West Kalimantan, in waters claimed by both countries. Indonesia said that the Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN) dispatched a warship to accompany the civilian vessels involved in the construction work.
> 
> The TNI-AL had stated that it would deploy three vessels - Kakap-class offshore patrol vessel KRI _Barakuda_ , Todak-class guided missile attack craft KRI _Lemadang_ , and Kapitan Pattimura (Parchim I)-class corvette KRI _Sutedi Senoputra_ - to waters off West Kalimantan as an interim measure while it established a new naval base there. It is, however, not known if these deployments occurred.
> 
> Malaysia halted work on the structure on 22 May after Jakarta lodged a formal protest.
> 
> "The dismantling shows that the Malaysians are committed to having good bilateral relations and regional peace. We would like to express our appreciation to them," said the admiral. He added that the TNI-AL would refrain from any action that might risk unsettling matters in the area until a diplomatic solution to the dispute can be found.
> 
> Malaysia dismantles lighthouse in disputed maritime territory - IHS Jane's 360


Malay has bow down to us, maybe the effect of the Military Parade


----------



## katarabhumi

*Dear US Navy: The Futuristic X3K Is What Littoral Combat Ships Should Be*
_Tyler Rogoway_

The last decade has seen some pretty awesome looking warships hit waters around the globe. On the "blue water" side of things the Star Wars looking Zumwalt Class and the minimalist art-like Lafayette Class were clearly designed with stealth in mind. Yet the "brown water" is where the most exotic vessels roam, and this is precisely where the X3K was born to fight.

*An Indonesian Combat Trimaran Designed In Sweden*






The X3K was built by Indonesian-based Swedish boat builder North Sea Boats, and designed in part by renowned exotic boat builder LOMOcean Design LTD. The goal was to build a very stealthy, high-speed, multi-role missile boat that could dominate the complex littorals around Indonesia while still being affordable to procure and operate.

At 63 meters in length, the X3K is no small patrol boat, but with her trimaran wave piercing hull and twin MJP 550 water jets, she can keep up with much smaller boats and even follow them into areas where there is just six feet of water. She is powered by four MAN12 diesel engines that put out 1,800hp each, that can propel her up near 40 knots during sprints. She cruises leisurely in even rough sea states at 16 knots, and has a range of over 2,000 miles.

The X3K is said to have an extremely stealthy design, with its two sets of four-tube anti-ship missiles launchers shrouded behind flat panels above and behind the bridge. Eight Chinese built C-702 anti-ship missiles can be carried for use against medium and small sized targets, or against larger targets, if fired as a salvo. Alternatively, four deadly Saab RBS-15 Mk3 advanced cruise missiles can be carried for attacking both large ships and land targets at long ranges.

The ship's rear boat launch ramp and enclosed housing can launch and recover up to an 11 meter high-speed rigid hull inflatable boat (RHIB) with ease. A 40mm advanced Bofos cannon is fitted atop her bridge for surface and air engagements, including being the ship's primary close in weapon system (CIWS). It is rumored that torpedoes and a anti-aircraft point defense missile system can also be accommodated, all shrouded behind the ship's stealthy skin.

Her weapons are directed by the highly capable Sea Giraffe 1X 3D radar which is able to conduct air and surface surveillance. SAAB's CEROS 200 fire-control director is also mounted above the bridge, and this system is capable of directing gunfire or providing targeting solutions against marauding aircraft. This unique, elevated sensor and gun configuration provides an enhanced line-of sight for the ships sensors and a better firing angle for the ship's cannon.

All these systems are tied into Saab's 9LV Mk4 series "open architecture" combat management system, which the X3K's command crew can interface with just behind the state-of-the-art bridge, in a mini combat information center. In total this highly automated ship is crewed by about 21 sailors and officers, and another 9 persona special operations contingent can be embarked even on long duration missions.






The X3K's whole package adds up to an incredibly powerful yet elegant and futuristic design that was tailor built to dominate her unique combat environment while providing 'balanced' signature control, combat punch, and survivability against cost.

Missions for this radical ship design include counter-piracy, drug interdiction, coastal security, special operations, surface attack, counter-terrorism, surveillance, area sea control and fishing regulations enforcement. Additionally, the ship can be outfitted to carry out other missions, such as mine clearing, which her composite hull is highly adapted to.

*The Short Life Of The Kri Klewang*

Indonesia's first of four planned X3Ks was called the Kri Klewang, which is the Indonesian name for a traditional long sharp sword, and was officially launched in August of 2012. The X3K infused vinylester carbon fibre foam sandwich structure allowed for ease of construction, corrosion resistance, light-weight and high-strength, and it was especially useful when it came to dampening the ship's radar, thermal, magnetic and acoustic signature. All of which add up to reduced detectability and enhanced survivability, especially in the cluttered and noisy littorals.

One thing the X3K's carbon fiber construction may have been less than idea for is dealing with fire, at least when compared to more traditional steel ship designs. After just three weeks of highly successful sea trials, the Kri Klewang caught fire while in port, and rapidly burnt until she succumbed to the flames totally.






Nobody died in the fire, which was rumored to have been caused by an electrical short and compounded by the fact that fire suppression equipment was not yet fitted to the still highly experimental vessel. Some claim the speed at which the fire progressed was due to the ship's composite building materials while others say an aluminum ship would have burned quickly as well, not to mention the fire would have probably been stopped either way with the proper gear on-board.

As a result of this event, the X3K program was put on indefinite hold, but it is now back in full swing, with a major material change for the ships structure being infused into its production. This time around, Swedish defense giant Saab is running the whole program and says they will use a very advanced "nano-composite compound" for the ship's structure, which they claim is extremely fire resistant..

*A Vastly Improved X3K Kri Klewang Class Rises*






Four ships are still on order, which will have considerable enhancements in comparison to their doomed predecessor. These include a higher shrouded sensor mast, a stealthy gun enclosure, and additional armament, much of which remains classified. Follow-on models may even feature a lengthened rear upper deck for accommodating helicopters and unmanned aircraft, a feature that may be essential when it comes to landing export opportunities for the sleek ship.

Depending on how things go with the first four ships of this updated class, up to twenty may be ordered by Indonesia, not to mention the exportability prospects for the stealthy trimaran. In fact, I have have often suggested that the US should ditch its Littoral Combat Ship program (which is really just a very impotent and vulnerable fast frigate with a shallower draft) and procure a real littoral combat ship for forward deployed 'brown water' operations.

Sweden, a country that has seemingly become the default master of building stealthy littoral combat ships, already has the mono-hulled Visby Class Corvette, which is also a program ran by a subsidiary of Saab and uses many of the same systems as the X3K/Kri Klewang Class. In fact, the two vessels, although radically different in shape, will possess similar capabilities, although the Visby Class is a more mature design.

An enhanced version of the Visby was always at the top of my list for a partial LCS replacement. Yet the adaptability and true littoral environment design mindset behind the X3K/Klewang Class also makes it a very intriguing contender. It also seems that the Klewang Class, once developed, may be cheaper than the Visby Class which is built in its native country, Sweden, not Indonesia.

Since there are already plans for both an enhanced Visby Class and Klewang Class, both with a full flight deck and aviation facility on their stern, the US could buy two of these enhanced boats for the estimated cost of a single Littoral Combat Ship. This would allow the US Navy to procure a proper frigate instead of the majority of the LCS buy, as well as a large lot of much smaller and more rudimentary patrol vessels. Such a three tier procurement strategy would provide more hulls in the water, while also increasing our capabilities and better providing the right ship for the mission, not the right mission for the a single jack of all trades, master of none, ship.

*Creatively Filling The Hole Left Behind By A Cancelled LCS*

The over budget and under-capable LCS program was recently severely curtailed back to 32 ships, from 52 ships by the Pentagon, a action that many thought was long overdue. If the program was further cut to 12 ships total, six of both the Freedom and Independence classes, funds from the 40 unbuilt LCSs could be used in the plan I loosely outlined above.

If 40 of LCSs were cut, at an average cost of $500M per ship, and an additional $200M for all the troubled mission modules as well, there would be about $24B available if we factor in $100M production efficiency savings per unit to round-out our conservative estimate.

With this $24B the Navy could procure a fleet of 20 survivable, multi-role frigates that can also provide area air defense and over-the-horizon surface attacks, along with the majority of the LCS's current roles. The most logical choice at this point for this capability is Ingalls Enhanced Patrol Frigate (make sure to watch the video above) which is based on the Coast Guard's National Security Cutter that is already in service. At an estimated $800M each, this would account for $16B. Then the Navy could procure 25 "off the shelf" upgraded Klewang Class or Visby Class true littoral combat ships, (with much more punch than the LCS) all with enhanced aviation capabilities.

These smaller, true littoral combat ships, that go to sea with much smaller crews than their bloated LCS counterparts, could be operated for a fraction of the cost comparatively. At a hypothetical cost of $300M per boat, these 25 vessels would cost $7.5B total. With the remaining $500M the Navy could buy 33 highly relevant and deadly MkVI Patrol Boats for about $15M apiece.

You can plug and play with these numbers however you like, adjusting the force structure and unit costs at will, but the general picture is clear. By cancelling the LCS and purchasing much less expensive littoral ships, that retain 80% of the LCS's capabilities at half the cost or less, money can be freed up to procure true multi-role frigates and mission-focused and cost efficient patrol boats.

By procuring a true multi-role Frigate instead of the LCS, the USN get's a ship that can still operate to some degree in littoral areas, while still being very capable of striking the enemy over the horizon and protecting itself and ships under its defensive umbrella without the need of a destroyer or cruiser escort. In other words, the Navy get's more capability and more flexibility at the same price. This independence of operation is something the LCS totally lacks in anything but the lowest threat environments.

As an additional benefit of cutting the LCS program to 12 ships, the Navy can afford to purchase dozens of Mark VI Patrol Boats that can actually tangle with swarming 'brown water' threats, while also accomplishing dozens of other shorter ranged littoral oriented missions such as force protection, counter-terrorism, special operations, drug and weapons interdiction, border security and may others. Using a massive LCS to conduct many of these missions is absolutely overkill, and it totally defeats the economics of the design's original intent. Sending in a $600M warship to do the job that a $15M patrol boat can do better, and at less risk, is absurd and a total waste of tax payer money.

It is interesting to see the brown water patrol craft mission being adapted with vigor and a high degree of creativity by shipyards and navies around the globe. Specific vessels are being designed to really dominate in this unique combat environment, while also taking into account new, albeit sometimes risky, manufacturing techniques and technologies. Additionally, many shipbuilders and navies have leveraging off-the shelf, proven combat sub-systems and weaponry to control costs on these ships as they really don't require the highest end senor and weapons suites available to be effective. Meanwhile, the Pentagon has once again gone for a jack of all trades, master of none approach to a relatively straight forward mission set. As a result, their Littoral Combat Ship, of which there are two designs in production (which is even more absurd), ended up being too big and too costly to tango with swarms of boats in the murky brown water. At the same time, it also ended up being too impotent, lightly armored and insufficiently manned to fight with its 'blue water' surface combatant cousins, or do any mission alone in contested space for that matter.

For the same $24B, give or take a few billion or a few boats, that the last forty LCSs will cost the US Navy, they can procure a three tier, lower-end naval procurement strategy that grows from the harbor out to the blue water, with almost perfect mission overlap between the three platform classes discussed above. This is a rational, scalable and cost effective force made up of ships that can really own their particular mission sets and disrupt the enemy's ability to operate in key areas close to shore and beyond.

The Navy needs to cancel the LCS program immediately, and finally learn from their one size fits all costly lessons of late, and begin to build a navy with relevant "layered" capabilities. One where a fast patrol boat is built to fight fast boats, a littoral combat ship is built to dominate the littorals and nothing more, and a frigate is built to bridge the gap between the aforementioned capabilities and all those missions that do not require a multi-billion dollar Arleigh Burke Class Destroyer or Ticonderoga Class Cruiser.

An upgraded Klewang Class, or its Swedish cousin the Visby Class, could be a major part of this winning equation. Now only if we can get it built with parts from 48 states and get some admirals to act like they came up with the idea first...

Dear US Navy: The Futuristic X3K Is What Littoral Combat Ships Should Be

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

katarabhumi said:


> *Dear US Navy: The Futuristic X3K Is What Littoral Combat Ships Should Be*
> _Tyler Rogoway_
> 
> The last decade has seen some pretty awesome looking warships hit waters around the globe. On the "blue water" side of things the Star Wars looking Zumwalt Class and the minimalist art-like Lafayette Class were clearly designed with stealth in mind. Yet the "brown water" is where the most exotic vessels roam, and this is precisely where the X3K was born to fight.
> 
> *An Indonesian Combat Trimaran Designed In Sweden*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The X3K was built by Indonesian-based Swedish boat builder North Sea Boats, and designed in part by renowned exotic boat builder LOMOcean Design LTD. The goal was to build a very stealthy, high-speed, multi-role missile boat that could dominate the complex littorals around Indonesia while still being affordable to procure and operate.
> 
> At 63 meters in length, the X3K is no small patrol boat, but with her trimaran wave piercing hull and twin MJP 550 water jets, she can keep up with much smaller boats and even follow them into areas where there is just six feet of water. She is powered by four MAN12 diesel engines that put out 1,800hp each, that can propel her up near 40 knots during sprints. She cruises leisurely in even rough sea states at 16 knots, and has a range of over 2,000 miles.
> 
> The X3K is said to have an extremely stealthy design, with its two sets of four-tube anti-ship missiles launchers shrouded behind flat panels above and behind the bridge. Eight Chinese built C-702 anti-ship missiles can be carried for use against medium and small sized targets, or against larger targets, if fired as a salvo. Alternatively, four deadly Saab RBS-15 Mk3 advanced cruise missiles can be carried for attacking both large ships and land targets at long ranges.
> 
> The ship's rear boat launch ramp and enclosed housing can launch and recover up to an 11 meter high-speed rigid hull inflatable boat (RHIB) with ease. A 40mm advanced Bofos cannon is fitted atop her bridge for surface and air engagements, including being the ship's primary close in weapon system (CIWS). It is rumored that torpedoes and a anti-aircraft point defense missile system can also be accommodated, all shrouded behind the ship's stealthy skin.
> 
> Her weapons are directed by the highly capable Sea Giraffe 1X 3D radar which is able to conduct air and surface surveillance. SAAB's CEROS 200 fire-control director is also mounted above the bridge, and this system is capable of directing gunfire or providing targeting solutions against marauding aircraft. This unique, elevated sensor and gun configuration provides an enhanced line-of sight for the ships sensors and a better firing angle for the ship's cannon.
> 
> All these systems are tied into Saab's 9LV Mk4 series "open architecture" combat management system, which the X3K's command crew can interface with just behind the state-of-the-art bridge, in a mini combat information center. In total this highly automated ship is crewed by about 21 sailors and officers, and another 9 persona special operations contingent can be embarked even on long duration missions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The X3K's whole package adds up to an incredibly powerful yet elegant and futuristic design that was tailor built to dominate her unique combat environment while providing 'balanced' signature control, combat punch, and survivability against cost.
> 
> Missions for this radical ship design include counter-piracy, drug interdiction, coastal security, special operations, surface attack, counter-terrorism, surveillance, area sea control and fishing regulations enforcement. Additionally, the ship can be outfitted to carry out other missions, such as mine clearing, which her composite hull is highly adapted to.
> 
> *The Short Life Of The Kri Klewang*
> 
> Indonesia's first of four planned X3Ks was called the Kri Klewang, which is the Indonesian name for a traditional long sharp sword, and was officially launched in August of 2012. The X3K infused vinylester carbon fibre foam sandwich structure allowed for ease of construction, corrosion resistance, light-weight and high-strength, and it was especially useful when it came to dampening the ship's radar, thermal, magnetic and acoustic signature. All of which add up to reduced detectability and enhanced survivability, especially in the cluttered and noisy littorals.
> 
> One thing the X3K's carbon fiber construction may have been less than idea for is dealing with fire, at least when compared to more traditional steel ship designs. After just three weeks of highly successful sea trials, the Kri Klewang caught fire while in port, and rapidly burnt until she succumbed to the flames totally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody died in the fire, which was rumored to have been caused by an electrical short and compounded by the fact that fire suppression equipment was not yet fitted to the still highly experimental vessel. Some claim the speed at which the fire progressed was due to the ship's composite building materials while others say an aluminum ship would have burned quickly as well, not to mention the fire would have probably been stopped either way with the proper gear on-board.
> 
> As a result of this event, the X3K program was put on indefinite hold, but it is now back in full swing, with a major material change for the ships structure being infused into its production. This time around, Swedish defense giant Saab is running the whole program and says they will use a very advanced "nano-composite compound" for the ship's structure, which they claim is extremely fire resistant..
> 
> *A Vastly Improved X3K Kri Klewang Class Rises*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four ships are still on order, which will have considerable enhancements in comparison to their doomed predecessor. These include a higher shrouded sensor mast, a stealthy gun enclosure, and additional armament, much of which remains classified. Follow-on models may even feature a lengthened rear upper deck for accommodating helicopters and unmanned aircraft, a feature that may be essential when it comes to landing export opportunities for the sleek ship.
> 
> Depending on how things go with the first four ships of this updated class, up to twenty may be ordered by Indonesia, not to mention the exportability prospects for the stealthy trimaran. In fact, I have have often suggested that the US should ditch its Littoral Combat Ship program (which is really just a very impotent and vulnerable fast frigate with a shallower draft) and procure a real littoral combat ship for forward deployed 'brown water' operations.
> 
> Sweden, a country that has seemingly become the default master of building stealthy littoral combat ships, already has the mono-hulled Visby Class Corvette, which is also a program ran by a subsidiary of Saab and uses many of the same systems as the X3K/Kri Klewang Class. In fact, the two vessels, although radically different in shape, will possess similar capabilities, although the Visby Class is a more mature design.
> 
> An enhanced version of the Visby was always at the top of my list for a partial LCS replacement. Yet the adaptability and true littoral environment design mindset behind the X3K/Klewang Class also makes it a very intriguing contender. It also seems that the Klewang Class, once developed, may be cheaper than the Visby Class which is built in its native country, Sweden, not Indonesia.
> 
> Since there are already plans for both an enhanced Visby Class and Klewang Class, both with a full flight deck and aviation facility on their stern, the US could buy two of these enhanced boats for the estimated cost of a single Littoral Combat Ship. This would allow the US Navy to procure a proper frigate instead of the majority of the LCS buy, as well as a large lot of much smaller and more rudimentary patrol vessels. Such a three tier procurement strategy would provide more hulls in the water, while also increasing our capabilities and better providing the right ship for the mission, not the right mission for the a single jack of all trades, master of none, ship.
> 
> *Creatively Filling The Hole Left Behind By A Cancelled LCS*
> 
> The over budget and under-capable LCS program was recently severely curtailed back to 32 ships, from 52 ships by the Pentagon, a action that many thought was long overdue. If the program was further cut to 12 ships total, six of both the Freedom and Independence classes, funds from the 40 unbuilt LCSs could be used in the plan I loosely outlined above.
> 
> If 40 of LCSs were cut, at an average cost of $500M per ship, and an additional $200M for all the troubled mission modules as well, there would be about $24B available if we factor in $100M production efficiency savings per unit to round-out our conservative estimate.
> 
> With this $24B the Navy could procure a fleet of 20 survivable, multi-role frigates that can also provide area air defense and over-the-horizon surface attacks, along with the majority of the LCS's current roles. The most logical choice at this point for this capability is Ingalls Enhanced Patrol Frigate (make sure to watch the video above) which is based on the Coast Guard's National Security Cutter that is already in service. At an estimated $800M each, this would account for $16B. Then the Navy could procure 25 "off the shelf" upgraded Klewang Class or Visby Class true littoral combat ships, (with much more punch than the LCS) all with enhanced aviation capabilities.
> 
> These smaller, true littoral combat ships, that go to sea with much smaller crews than their bloated LCS counterparts, could be operated for a fraction of the cost comparatively. At a hypothetical cost of $300M per boat, these 25 vessels would cost $7.5B total. With the remaining $500M the Navy could buy 33 highly relevant and deadly MkVI Patrol Boats for about $15M apiece.
> 
> You can plug and play with these numbers however you like, adjusting the force structure and unit costs at will, but the general picture is clear. By cancelling the LCS and purchasing much less expensive littoral ships, that retain 80% of the LCS's capabilities at half the cost or less, money can be freed up to procure true multi-role frigates and mission-focused and cost efficient patrol boats.
> 
> By procuring a true multi-role Frigate instead of the LCS, the USN get's a ship that can still operate to some degree in littoral areas, while still being very capable of striking the enemy over the horizon and protecting itself and ships under its defensive umbrella without the need of a destroyer or cruiser escort. In other words, the Navy get's more capability and more flexibility at the same price. This independence of operation is something the LCS totally lacks in anything but the lowest threat environments.
> 
> As an additional benefit of cutting the LCS program to 12 ships, the Navy can afford to purchase dozens of Mark VI Patrol Boats that can actually tangle with swarming 'brown water' threats, while also accomplishing dozens of other shorter ranged littoral oriented missions such as force protection, counter-terrorism, special operations, drug and weapons interdiction, border security and may others. Using a massive LCS to conduct many of these missions is absolutely overkill, and it totally defeats the economics of the design's original intent. Sending in a $600M warship to do the job that a $15M patrol boat can do better, and at less risk, is absurd and a total waste of tax payer money.
> 
> It is interesting to see the brown water patrol craft mission being adapted with vigor and a high degree of creativity by shipyards and navies around the globe. Specific vessels are being designed to really dominate in this unique combat environment, while also taking into account new, albeit sometimes risky, manufacturing techniques and technologies. Additionally, many shipbuilders and navies have leveraging off-the shelf, proven combat sub-systems and weaponry to control costs on these ships as they really don't require the highest end senor and weapons suites available to be effective. Meanwhile, the Pentagon has once again gone for a jack of all trades, master of none approach to a relatively straight forward mission set. As a result, their Littoral Combat Ship, of which there are two designs in production (which is even more absurd), ended up being too big and too costly to tango with swarms of boats in the murky brown water. At the same time, it also ended up being too impotent, lightly armored and insufficiently manned to fight with its 'blue water' surface combatant cousins, or do any mission alone in contested space for that matter.
> 
> For the same $24B, give or take a few billion or a few boats, that the last forty LCSs will cost the US Navy, they can procure a three tier, lower-end naval procurement strategy that grows from the harbor out to the blue water, with almost perfect mission overlap between the three platform classes discussed above. This is a rational, scalable and cost effective force made up of ships that can really own their particular mission sets and disrupt the enemy's ability to operate in key areas close to shore and beyond.
> 
> The Navy needs to cancel the LCS program immediately, and finally learn from their one size fits all costly lessons of late, and begin to build a navy with relevant "layered" capabilities. One where a fast patrol boat is built to fight fast boats, a littoral combat ship is built to dominate the littorals and nothing more, and a frigate is built to bridge the gap between the aforementioned capabilities and all those missions that do not require a multi-billion dollar Arleigh Burke Class Destroyer or Ticonderoga Class Cruiser.
> 
> An upgraded Klewang Class, or its Swedish cousin the Visby Class, could be a major part of this winning equation. Now only if we can get it built with parts from 48 states and get some admirals to act like they came up with the idea first...
> 
> Dear US Navy: The Futuristic X3K Is What Littoral Combat Ships Should Be


This ship caught fire and if this project is still on, How many off these Indonesia wants to have ?


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> This ship caught fire and if this project is still on, How many off these Indonesia wants to have ?



surely the project still going on, i have posted the progress in the previous page. We are intended to have around 20 ships, the first batch will be 4 ships and all of them in the production phase right now.


----------



## NarThoD

Pindad-made IFV. is it amphibious?



Zarvan said:


> Name them after Sahabas and Islamic things like we do



"Salahuddin" will be awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Zarvan said:


> This ship caught fire and if this project is still on, How many off these Indonesia wants to have ?



It is mentioned in the article I posted (paragraph 15th) : 

_"..Depending on how things go with the first four ships of this updated class, *up to twenty may be ordered by Indonesia*."_


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> surely the project still going on, i have posted the progress in the previous page. We are intended to have around 20 ships, the first batch will be 4 ships and all of them in the production phase right now.


And it will carry 8 Anti Ship and 4 cruise missiles ? Is that right


----------



## Zarvan

NarThoD said:


> Pindad-made IFV. is it amphibious?
> 
> 
> 
> "Salahuddin" will be awesome


Yes that will be good but you should name your Tanks and APC and Ships on famous Sahabas like Hazrat Khalid bin Waleed RA and Hazrat SAAD BIN ABI WAQAS and Hazrat Ali RA and many many more like them


----------



## Nike

NarThoD said:


> Pindad-made IFV. is it amphibious?
> 
> 
> 
> "Salahuddin" will be awesome




person names specifically intended for Warship names and that's person must have something in which can be correlated with our Nation struggles....


----------



## NarThoD

madokafc said:


> person names specifically intended for Warship names and that's person must have something in which can be correlated with our Nation struggles....


thanks for the correction  but i prefer former kingdom in Indo for ship names

Majapahit-class destroyer that will be awesome! or Srivijaya-class


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Yes that will be good but you should name your Tanks and APC and Ships on famous Sahabas like Hazrat Khalid bin Waleed RA and Hazrat SAAD BIN ABI WAQAS and Hazrat Ali RA and many many more like them



we much more likes to giving something neutral and Nationalistic names into our armaments, like Anoa, Tarantula, komodo and so on and we have tendencies to copying Germany way to naming their vehicles with animals (like Leopards, Pumas, Marders, Fuch Dingo, Boxer and so on). Kartika series for our National rocket programme, National Heroes for our warships.



NarThoD said:


> thanks for the correction  but i prefer former kingdom in Indo for ship names
> 
> Majapahit-class destroyer that will be awesome! or Srivijaya-class



President class will be intended for Aircraft carrier or LHD (someday in far away future)
Big Islands names will be intended for large combatant warship such as Cruiser and Destroyer (like KRI Irian Jaya in the past)
frigates will be named with National Heroes names same cases with the corvettes
LPD will be named with major provincial capital such as Banda Aceh, Makassar, Banjarmasin and so on
Hospital ships will be named with doctors names with National achievement like Dr.Soeharso (maybe in the future someone like Tjipto Mangoenkoesoemo and Sardjito too)
Bay names will be intended for LST names
small islands names will be intended for Mine hunters ships
National weapons names will be intended for Fast attack Ships names (like Rencong, Mandau, Clurit and so on)
Mythical weapons names in Mahabrata and Ramayana tales will be intended for Submarines names (Nanggala and Cakra)

gyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyygh​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Yonkav-13 Satya Lembuswana Diresmikan*
Today 18:51
Denkav-1/Mtc yang berkedudukan di Jl Soekarno-Hatta Km 28 Kabupaten Kutai Kartanegara mulai Kamis (23/10) berubah status menjadi Batalyon Kaveleri-13 Satya Lembuswana yang diresmikan oleh Pangdam VI Mulawarman Mayjen TNI Benny Indra Pujihastono, S.IP.

Acara ditandai dengan penyerahan Lambang Satuan, Tongkat Komando dan Tunggul Satuan oleh Pangdam VI/Mlw kepada Danyon Kaveleri-13 Satya Lembuswana, Mayor Kav Aria S.Saleh. Dengan digelarnya Batalyon Kavaleri-13/Satya Lembuswana di wilayah Kalimantan Timur, merupakan jawaban atas kesungguhan TNI AD dalam menyikapi dan menyiasati kecenderungan ancaman ke depan yang semakin berat dan kompleks.

Kehadiran Batalyon Kavaleri-13/Satya Lembuswana ini, diharapkan dapat menambah kemampuan jajaran Kodam VI Mulawarman dalam melaksanakan tugas pokoknya sebagai komando operasional dan komando pembinaan. Demikian penegasan Pangdam VI/Mlw Mayjen TNI Benny Indra Pujihastono, S.IP. saat meresmikan Yonkav-13/SL.

“Saya berharap masyarakat di wilayah Kalimantan Timur khususnya Kabupaten Kutai Kartanegara dapat menerima kehadiran Batalyon Kavaleri-13/Satya Lembuswana dengan tangan terbuka dan menaruh harapan penuh sehingga pelaksanaan tugas pokoknya dapat berhasil dengan baik,” kata Pangdam dalam sambutannya.

sumber: http://www.balikpapanpos.co.id/berit...iresmikan.html

*Indonesian Army raising another Battalion Cavalry In Kalimantan*

Denkav-1 / Mtc is located on Jl Soekarno-Hatta Km 28 Kutai regency starting on Thursday (23/10) changed its status to the 13th Battalion kaveleri Satya Lembuswana Commander VI inaugurated by Major General Benny Indra Mulawarman Pujihastono, S.IP. 

The event was marked by the delivery of Unit Emblem, Sticks and Stumps Command Unit by Commander VI / MLW to Danyon kaveleri-13 Satya Lembuswana, Major Kav Aria S.Saleh. By convening the 13th Cavalry Battalion / Satya Lembuswana in East Kalimantan, an answer to the seriousness of the Army in addressing the threat and deal with the future trend of increasingly heavy and complex. 

The presence of the 13th Cavalry Battalion / Satya Lembuswana is expected to increase the ranks of the military command capabilities VI Mulawarman in carrying out a duty as an operational command and command guidance. Thus the assertion Commander VI / MLW Major General Benny Indra Pujihastono, S.IP. while inaugurating Yonkav-13 / SL. 

"I hope people in East Kalimantan Kutai regency in particular can accept the presence of the 13th Cavalry Battalion / Satya Lembuswana with open arms and put the full expectation that the implementation of the core functions can work well," said the military commander in his speech.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> Yes that will be good but you should name your Tanks and APC and Ships on famous Sahabas like Hazrat Khalid bin Waleed RA and Hazrat SAAD BIN ABI WAQAS and Hazrat Ali RA and many many more like them


We cannot do that, although Moslem majority, Indonesia is a country ruled not by Islamic law but universal and secular principles. Internally, Indonesian people prefers to identify themselves with ethnicity rather than religion. For naming for the armored vehicles, based from the army tradition its would be local animal name. 
For Navy ship the tradition is National heroes for Corvettes and Frigates, Mythical Weapons (wayang culture : Mahabharata or Ramayana) for Submarines (examples : Cakra, Nanggala, Bramastra, Pasopati, etc), traditional weapons for Fast Attack Guided Missile Class Ship (Rencong, Keris, Klewang, Halasan, Siwar etc), Fishes / sea animals for patrol boats (Todak, Hiu, Sura, etc), City names for LPD Class (Makassar, Banjarmasin, Banda Aceh, etc), and name of straits or gulfs for transport ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> we had a lot of National animals, Anoa is a bovine i think the next 6 wheeled armored vehicle will be from bovine orders too, my best guess will be Banteng, Kerbau, and such


might as well we name it after the name of the sacred cow from yogyakarta sultan palace : Kyai Slamet


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Jokowi Tight-Lipped Following National Security Pow-Wow*
Salutations: President meets national security chiefs as decisions lay ahead on funding for weapons upgrades and personnel welfare

By Ezra Sihite, Kennial Caroline Laia & Robertus Wardhi on 12:02 am Oct 23, 2014
Category Featured, News, Politics
Tags: Indonesian Military TNI, national defense




Indonesia’s military chief has lobbied President Joko Widodo to make housing for troops a priority, while the National Police seek to add more than 20,000 new recruits next year. (Antara Photo/Oky Lukmansyah)

*Jakarta*. Indonesian President Joko Widodo met with his top national security officials on Wednesday to reportedly discuss issues concerning military modernization, personnel welfare and other matters.

On Wednesday, Joko held a meeting at the State Palace with National Intelligence Agency (BIN) chief Marciano Norman, Indonesian Military (TNI) Chief Gen. Moeldoko and National Police Chief Com. Gen. Sutarman.

Also invited to the talks were the Air Force, Navy and Army chiefs of staff, Marshall Ida Bagus Putu Dunia, Adm. Marsetio and Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo.

Joko said he asked Moeldoko about the latest developments in the weaponry revitalization program started by former president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono in 2010.

The program calls for up to Rp 150 trillion ($12.5 billion) in spending through 2015 to meet Indonesia’s minimum essential force requirements.

“I asked [Moeldoko] about the planning, the budget issues et cetera,” Joko told reporters at a press conference on the State Palace lawn after the meeting.

Moeldoko told reporters at the press conference that the weapons modernization program had been progressing well, citing the roles of the Committee for Defense Industry Policies (KKIP) established in 2012 to supervise the process.

“We’ve achieved 38 percent of [our minimum essential force requirements]. We hope it will reach 100 percent by 2019,” Moeldoko said, adding that this would beat the stipulated 2024 deadline.

Defense spending after 2015 would have to be decided by the president, Moeldoko said, adding that the matter would have to wait until after Joko finished selecting his cabinet members.

The president was expected to announce members of his cabinet on Wednesday evening, but then said the announcement would be delayed indefinitely; Joko later indicated the cabinet announcement was back on. As of press time, the status of his cabinet picks remains unclear.

“We can’t talk about figures yet, but now that we have partly progressed with our strategic plans for military weaponry and equipment, we can simultaneously continue with improving soldiers’ welfare, including by improving housing and health facilities for them, as well as salaries,” the TNI commander said.

Moeldoko said he told Joko that providing housing for soldiers should be a priority among his policies to improve soldier welfare.

“Currently we’ve only been able to provide houses for 244,000 soldiers, out of around 500,000 soldiers,” he said.

“We’re still doing calculations to decide by what year the entire [housing] needs should be met.”

Meanwhile, National Police Chief Gen. Sutarman said that in addition to improving police welfare and better equipping them with transportation, the National Police want to expand their force with 20,300 new recruits next year.

Sutarman said that the recruitment drive was contingent on the force receiving sufficient funding.

“[The recruitment plan] will depend on the state’s capacity to provide funding, including to [improve] police personnel’s welfare,” Sutarman said. “[The president] is still trying to decide what will be given … whether it’s welfare improvement or new equipment.”

Calls from both the TNI and the police for sufficient funding for the welfare of armed services personnel have mounted in recent years in light of growing revelations about soldiers and police resorting to illegal rent-seeking activities and protection rackets to supplement their income.

Defense and security analyst Bantarto Bandoro of the Indonesia Defense University said the meeting indicated Joko’s commitment to revamping the country’s defense and security sector.

Prior to the meeting with national security officials, Joko held bilateral meetings with several foreign dignitaries who attended his inauguration, as well as meetings with his coalition officials.

“[The security meeting] shows Joko’s commitment to and concerns about Indonesia’s security,” Bantarto said.

“It seems that he wants to share with those security institutions his spirit and motivation, in order to improve their performance in the coming years. By showing his support, Joko surely hopes that those security institutions will reciprocate and support his administration. It is part of Joko’s intention to strengthen Indonesia’s national security.”

*Further Coverage*

Jokowi Tight-Lipped Following National Security Pow-Wow - The Jakarta Globe


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Infantry Battalion 511 deployed to secure Indonesia-PNG borders*
Rabu, 22 Oktober 2014 16:38 WIB | 795 Views




Photo document of border area of Indonesia and Papua New Guinea. (ANTARA/Dian Kandipi)
Surabaya (ANTARA News) - Several soldiers from the Dibyantara Yudha Infantry Battalion 511 in East Java have been deployed to safeguard the Republic of Indonesia (RI)-Papua New Guinea (PNG) borders.

Chief of the Brawijaya Regional Military Command V Maj. Gen. Eko Wiratmoko bid farewell to the soldiers on Monday (October 20), Col. Totok Sugiharto, the chief of the commands information service, stated here on Wednesday.

The Indonesian nation and state have entrusted the soldiers of the infantry battalion to safeguard the sovereignty of the Unitary Republic of Indonesia, particularly its borders with PNG, Maj. Gen. Eko noted while seeing off the soldiers.

"The chief of the regional military command also reminded the soldiers of the infantry battalion that they needed to have a persuasive approach and build togetherness with all the elements of the community in the area where they were deployed," Col. Totok said, quoting the regional military command chief.

Your success in drawing sympathy and support from the community is the key to thwarting the separatist movement in the border area, he stated.

"Stay alert in every step you take, and use your time to carry out positive activities, including empowering the local people to explore their potentials and nurturing military units in the operation area," Maj. Gen. Eko remarked. 

On the occasion, Maj. Gen. Eko also conveyed a seven-point message to the soldiers, which included maintaining solidarity, creating a harmonious atmosphere through social communication or approaches to customary, religious, and public figures, shunning all words and acts that offend the local people, and refraining from acts that have the potential to violate the laws and human rights.

_(Reported by Edy M Yakub/Uu.INE/S012/KR-BSR/F001)_

Infantry Battalion 511 deployed to secure Indonesia-PNG borders - ANTARA News

*UN praises Indonesia for its contributions to peacekeeping operations*
Sabtu, 25 Oktober 2014 04:26 WIB | 762 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The United Nations has praised Indonesia for contributing to the world body's activities and programs.

During a UN Day commemoration event at Budi Luhur University here on Friday, UN Resident Coordinator for Indonesia Douglas Broderick highlighted Indonesia's role in international forums while encouraging the nation to continue supporting the principles and norms of the UN. 

Broderick also awarded International Peacekeeping medal Dag Hammarskjold to Dr Mario A Agustin of Haiti who died while participating in the UN Integrated Mission in Timor Leste (UNMIT) in 2012. The medal was conferred on his wife Maretta Suderia of Indonesia.

Former Indonesian ambassador to the UN Hasan Kleib pointed out that as a peace-loving nation, Indonesia will continue its contributions to international peacekeeping operations.

Director of the UN Information Center for Jakarta Michele Zaccheo observed that the commemoration of UN Day reflected the important roles played by the government, academic institutions, and military personnel in celebrating the values of the world body.

UN Day, which falls on October 24, marks the entry into force of the UN Charter in 1945.

The commemoration of UN Day at Budi Luhur University saw several programs, including a panel discussion on Indonesia's role in UN peacekeeping operations.

The discussion featured Captain Sandra Michiko Moninkey, Indonesian Air Force's officer woman, who was part of the UN Interim Force in Lebanon in 2009, and chief of the Foreign Ministry's development research and development for international organization Fikri Cassidy. 

UN praises Indonesia for its contributions to peacekeeping operations - ANTARA News

*The Misunderstood Legacy of ‘Zero Enemies, Thousands of Friends’*
By Edhie Baskoro Yudhoyono on 12:35 am Oct 20, 2014
Category Commentary, Featured, Opinion
Tags: diplomacy, foreign affairs, Joko Widodo Jokowi, jokowi inauguration, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono SBY




(JG Graphics)

Whatever the pros and cons of Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono’s domestic policies, it’s clearly hard to argue against Indonesia’s foreign policy achievements — earning international recognition over the last decade.

After a dark experience of colonization by a foreign power for hundreds of years, Indonesia has realized its founders’ vision that the nation would someday hold a significant position in regional dynamics and global politics — for its own sake.

Indonesia’s initiatives have helped forge international consensus on numerous occasions. Among them: issues of climate change at 2007’s United Nations FCCC in Bali; preservation of the Code of Conduct in South China Sea disputes; and serving as a vanguard for developing countries’ preservation of rights and bargaining position in the global economy through Indonesia’s participation the G-20.

The nation can count among its success stories Indonesian peace-keeping forces’ participation in UN missions, resulting in international recognition of Indonesia’s capability and commitment to global peace, as mandated by the Constitution.

These constitutional diplomatic quests were motivated by the “Zero Enemies, Thousands of Friends” doctrine that defined the president’s first term.

During Yudhoyono’s second term, a new Indonesian foreign policy doctrine was introduced: “Zero Enemies, Millions of Friends.”

This new doctrine is responsible for Indonesia’s rise in standing among the international community in recent years, not only as a friend but also as a strategic partner.

Signs of appreciation for President Yudhoyono by foreign heads of state in the form of implicit gestures or public pronouncements on a number of occasions, such as bilateral and multilateral meetings, are evidence that the president’s operant foreign policy doctrine over the last few years has enabled Indonesia to mitigate its militarization and assume a non-threatening image, while simultaneously enhancing its position and power significantly.

In terms of developing military capabilities, Indonesia’s defense budget has quadrupled since the start of the reformation era. In fact, the current Indonesian defense budget is the highest ever, compared to previous presidents.

Today’s defense spending today is higher even, ironically, than during the New Order (_Orde Baru_) of Suharto, who is so commonly identified with his military regime.

Generally, defense spending has amounted to an average of 1 percent of the national budget. Previously, defense spending never exceeded 0.5 percent of the national budget. Under this president, defense spending has reached around 0.7 percent of the national budget.

This indicates an increasing concern with developing our national defense capability over the last 10 years. Concern with our defense capability is not merely about procurement and modernization of primary weapons systems. It also encompasses increasing the welfare of military personnel.

Despite significant increases in military expenditures under the minimum essential force concept, Indonesia’s active diplomacy has enabled it to not be perceived as threatening, while simultaneously enhancing deterrence.

To some extent, Indonesia’s “Zero Enemies, Thousands of Friends” foreign policy has had an impact on the behavior of our immediate neighbors.

Indonesia’s efforts to maintain its deterrence while cultivating a less aggressive posture is contagious regionally.

Under the Asean framework of regional habits and behavior for peaceful dispute settlement, Indonesia has been seen as a role model and is recognized as one of the key players.

While Indonesia itself is not yet free from potential border disputes with neighboring countries, Indonesia has demonstrated that dialogue cultivates esteem and always proves effective at easing tensions and settling disputes.

In a nationalistic manner, for the last 10 years this cultivated posture of peaceful dispute settlement has enabled Indonesia to maintain its territorial integrity, absent any deployments for military operations in war for that purpose.

Of course, deterrence is a feature of Indonesia’s diplomacy, as indicated in its defense policy.

Indonesia’s trade balance between 2009 and 2013 has shown promise. According to the Trade Ministry’s Trade Data and Information Center, by 2003 our trade balance reached an $8.5 billion surplus for non-oil and gas commodities.

Similar achievements are also evident in the total value of foreign investment, which reached Rp 100.5 trillion ($8.3 billion) in the first quarter of 2013.

Objectively, it is very hard to argue against the conclusion that the aforementioned achievements have not provided the government a conducive environment to project a non-threatening and prosperous image to the international community.

However, it is unfortunate that while President Yudhoyono has been earning international recognition and enhancing Indonesia’s bargaining position significantly, Indonesia’s foreign policy under the “Zero Enemies, Thousands of Friends” doctrine is unfairly contested.

Assessment of Indonesia’s foreign policy is often misjudged in a one-sided manner by the media.

Frankly speaking, President Yudhoyono has not been a media darling, and is often subject to media bullying based on political interest of political rivals.

Such unfortunate practices by the media not only degrade the corporate culture and quality of the media itself, but also jeopardize the role of media to educate and inform the public.

Some political competitors often mock President Yudhoyono’s doctrine, saying that “Zero Enemies, Thousands of Friends” means being friends with everyone, tragically speaking, including terrorists and villains.

The counterargument to such mocking by narrow-minded perspectives is that Indonesia’s foreign policy is guided by the nation’s Constitution and laws.

Therefore, at least implicitly, “Zero Enemies, Thousands of Friends” has certain limits and boundaries.

For the sake of balance we must consider the criticism that up until this point, President Yudhoyono’s administration has not yet put more effort into explaining and defining this doctrine for the public.

This absence of explanation has left a vacuum that can always be twisted and spun as a political commodity for opponents’ purposes of scoring points.

A decade of the Yudhoyono presidency is indeed far from being perfect.

While many achievements have been reached, many more still remain to be accomplished. It is now up to the next administration under Joko Widodo and Jusuf Kalla to either drop the entirety of our previous achievements, or sustain and make them more promising in the future.

It would be very unfortunate if the next administration opts for the former.

Strategically, President Yudhoyono has put effort into making it easy for Joko to establish Indonesia’s foreign policy credentials until now. Joko does not have to deal with the daunting task of building a foundation for Indonesia’s bargaining position internationally.

_Edhie Baskoro Yudhoyono is the younger son of President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono_

The Misunderstood Legacy of ‘Zero Enemies, Thousands of Friends’ - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Congratulation to our new Minister of Defense : General (ret) Ryamizard Ryacudu.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

expect for more closer Indonesian-China-Russian circles in military field in near future, that's what i can say about this guy


----------



## NarThoD

yeah...i wont suprised to see many eastern toys and stuffs in our arsenal near future...052 class destroyer looking hot too lol


----------



## nufix

*Indonesia's Gendarmerie Police (Brimob) tour of duty in Papua, Eastern Indonesia*
photos: MP Tribrata

Papua is the only indonesian region, in which Indonesian paramilitary as well as military units are in battle against separatistic and secessionistic terrorists that terrorize and oftenly raze towns and create disturbances on social life of ordinary civilians in Papua. Brimob itself is one of the most heavily equipped police in Asia as it oftenly finds itself in a situation where usual paramilitary units would transfer the mission to the regular military force. Different to the Indonesian military that has been trained with better understanding on human-rights, Brimob has not been heavily criticized by the international communities and is still one of the most brutal paramilitary units in Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NarThoD

nufix said:


> *Indonesia's Gendarmerie Police (Brimob) tour of duty in Papua, Eastern Indonesia*
> photos: MP Tribrata
> 
> Papua is the only indonesian region, in which Indonesian paramilitary as well as military units are in battle against separatistic and secessionistic terrorists that terrorize and oftenly raze towns and create disturbances on social life of ordinary civilians in Papua. Brimob itself is one of the most heavily equipped police in Asia as it oftenly finds itself in a situation where usual paramilitary units would transfer the mission to the regular military force. Different to the Indonesian military that has been trained with better understanding on human-rights, Brimob has not been heavily criticized by the international communities and is still one of the most brutal paramilitary units in Asia.


go to hell with the Human rights-shit. Go and kill those insurgents who destroy peace in Papua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

NarThoD said:


> go to hell with the Human rights-shit. Go and kill those insurgents who destroy peace in Papua



that's why I think bro, those terrorists should be approached by brutal methods. They only understand violance and violance is our answer


----------



## Nike

the number of Brimob personnel is quite large (easily reach more than 150.000 to 200.000 personnel) and this years alone Police department want to raise their numbers again along with the number of regular police around 20.200 personnel for both of them, if i am not mistaken the exact number.


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> the number of Brimob personnel is quite large (easily reach more than 150.000 to 200.000 personnel) and this years alone Police department want to raise their numbers again along with the number of regular police around 20.200 personnel for both of them, if i am not mistaken the exact number.



I find myself disagree to the plan to raise the number of Brimob. A very large number of paramilitary units indicates internal instability of a country because paramilitary force is mostly designed to deal with armed and rogue civilians-related problems like terrorism, separatism etc. unless they are reorganized under a new command structure or department like the homeland security or national guard. But then again, that would create a new "rivalry" between regular and irregular forces.


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> I find myself disagree to the plan to raise the number of Brimob. A very large number of paramilitary units indicates internal instability of a country because paramilitary force is mostly designed to deal with armed and rogue civilians-related problems like terrorism, separatism etc. unless they are reorganized under a new command structure or department like the homeland security or national guard. But then again, that would create a new "rivalry" between regular and irregular forces.



Its not like Indonesia was free from those problems right? we must admitted if Indonesia right now need some paramilitary forces, and heavily armed at best to cope with those looming threats around the corners of this archipelago. Even nowadays American states police department need more SWAT like units to cope with their regular problems. To send our already heavily armed armies to deal with Papuan rebels or Sulawesi cell terrorist just garner much unneeded attention in the times we need more support from the People to modernized our armed forces. Send the police (aka Brimob) instead and they will see it as a merely internal and usual civil problems.


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> *Its not like Indonesia was free from those problems right?* we must admitted if Indonesia right now need some paramilitary forces, and heavily armed at best to cope with those looming threats around the corners of this archipelago. Even nowadays American states police department need more SWAT like units to cope with their regular problems. To send our already heavily armed armies to deal with Papuan rebels or Sulawesi cell terrorist just garner much unneeded attention in the times we need more support from the People to modernized our armed forces. Send the police (aka Brimob) instead and they will see it as a merely internal and usual civil problems.



I think you misunderstood my points madam, I didn't say that we don't need Brimob, what I did say is that we don't need to increase their number. Brimob is militarized police, in short, they are special police, they are tasked with special missions that no ordinary police units nor military units would be suitable for them. A decade ago, Indonesia was on fire, there were rebellions in almost all major islands that need to be dealt by the Brimobs, but such missions (like separatism, secessionism) are now decreasing fast, the only hotspot in Indonesia is Papua. The civilian-related problems are shifting from separatism and secessionism into ideological and religious terrorism which should be approached by different methods and units. Therefore, the today's number of Brimob is enough to cope with our remaining internal problems. What I would like to see is an increase of regular police unit number and the number of anti-terror units like Densus 88.

Anyway SWAT is big on number but is still less than the Brimob, and the plan to increase the number of SWAT teams is based on a growing "usual" problems in the U.S. These so-called usual problems are different than the ones in Indonesia, SWAT teams have to deal with heavily armed robbers, tresspassers and gunmen because guns are easy to have in the U.S, meanwhile in Indonesia you don't see everyday's robbers carry guns, left alone automatic and large caliber guns. So regular police is enough to deal with our everyday's problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

We have our first female minister of foreign affairs : Ms. Retno Marsudi,
Hope she can continue the good works of Mr. Marty

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> We have our first female minister of foreign affairs : Ms. Retno Marsudi,
> Hope she can continue the good works of Mr. Marty



she is a hard worker for sure, and she was the best talented, proffesional, handy and proficient diplomat at our disposal right now


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Hahahahaha 
Indonesia's No.1 Delivery Service

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

nufix said:


> I think you misunderstood my points madam, I didn't say that we don't need Brimob, what I did say is that we don't need to increase their number. Brimob is militarized police, in short, they are special police, they are tasked with special missions that no ordinary police units nor military units would be suitable for them. A decade ago, Indonesia was on fire, there were rebellions in almost all major islands that need to be dealt by the Brimobs, but such missions (like separatism, secessionism) are now decreasing fast, the only hotspot in Indonesia is Papua. The civilian-related problems are shifting from separatism and secessionism into ideological and religious terrorism which should be approached by different methods and units. Therefore, the today's number of Brimob is enough to cope with our remaining internal problems. What I would like to see is an increase of regular police unit number and the number of anti-terror units like Densus 88.
> 
> Anyway SWAT is big on number but is still less than the Brimob, and the plan to increase the number of SWAT teams is based on a growing "usual" problems in the U.S. These so-called usual problems are different than the ones in Indonesia, SWAT teams have to deal with heavily armed robbers, tresspassers and gunmen because guns are easy to have in the U.S, meanwhile in Indonesia you don't see everyday's robbers carry guns, left alone automatic and large caliber guns. So regular police is enough to deal with our everyday's problem.


@nufix and @madokafc Times change really fast you should have both I mean SWAT and Para Military. SWAT should be trained heavily and heavily equipped with helicopters snipers machine guns best assault rifles Armored cars and best labs and other things


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> @nufix and @madokafc Times change really fast you should have both I mean SWAT and Para Military. SWAT should be trained heavily and heavily equipped with helicopters snipers machine guns best assault rifles Armored cars and best labs and other things


We had our gegana teams they are much very same in jobs with SWAT


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> We had our gegana teams they are much very same in jobs with SWAT


Post there pictures please and details about there weapons and training


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Post there pictures please and details about there weapons and training


I am in my work right now, maybe this night i will trying to put more info about gegana teams



Zarvan said:


> Post there pictures please and details about there weapons and training


I am in my work right now, maybe this night i will trying to put more info about gegana teams


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia plans to purchase Russian submarines*

Submarines
Oct 23, 2014
Russia and Indonesia are discussing the possibility to provide Russian submarines for the Indonesian Navy, Russian Industry and Trade Minister Denis Manturov said last week

Russia and Indonesia are considering





Varshavyanka is one of 17 Kilo class (Project 636) diesel-electric powered submarine operating with the Russian Navy, five more are on order. Over 30 submarines of this class are operating with several Asian navies including China, Iran, India and Vietnam. Photo: Novosti

Russia and Indonesia are discussing the possibility to provide Russian submarines for the Indonesian Navy, Russian Industry and Trade Minister Denis Manturov said last week, after his meeting with new Indonesian President Joko Widodo.

“Indonesia already has experience in purchasing our equipment — helicopters, planes, armored vehicles and other items,” he said. “We are considering the possibility of supplying the Project 636 diesel-electric submarines (to Indonesia),” he noted.

The two countries hope to boost inter-state trade from $3 billion to $5 billion in the next two years, Manturov said. There are plans for energy cooperation and for construction of Russian oil refineries in Indonesia. “Our Indonesian counterparts have raised this issue for the first time,” the minister said. “We are ready to discuss and develop this area.”

Indonesia plans to purchase Russian submarines | Defense Update:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## baukiki88

*Indonesia appoints new hardline defence minister*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
26 October 2014
General Ryamizard Ryacudu (retd), a former chief of staff of the Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Darat: TNI-AD) and a man with a hardline reputation, was named as Indonesia's new defence minister on 26 October. Ryacudu replaces Purnomo Yusgiantoro, who had held the post since October 2009.

Speaking to reporters following his appointment by President Joko Widodo, who was inaugurated on 20 October, Ryacudu pledged to continue the country's two-pronged commitment to develop both military and defence industrial capabilities.

Despite his close ties to the TNI-AD, Ryacudu has also vowed to invest in developing capabilities across the three armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Air Forces Special Forces in China, they will conduct joint training with PLA special operation forces


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

baukiki88 said:


> *Indonesia appoints new hardline defence minister*
> *Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
> 26 October 2014
> General Ryamizard Ryacudu (retd), a former chief of staff of the Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Darat: TNI-AD) and a man with a hardline reputation, was named as Indonesia's new defence minister on 26 October. Ryacudu replaces Purnomo Yusgiantoro, who had held the post since October 2009.
> 
> Speaking to reporters following his appointment by President Joko Widodo, who was inaugurated on 20 October, Ryacudu pledged to continue the country's two-pronged commitment to develop both military and defence industrial capabilities.
> 
> Despite his close ties to the TNI-AD, Ryacudu has also vowed to invest in developing capabilities across the three armed forces.


Gen. Ryamizard Ryacudu the father of Indonesian Raiders unit


----------



## Nike

Roy Mabus, US Naval Secretrary came and visiting Medan North Sumatra. And at the same times, one of USS Hazard Perry class visiting Belawan Medan i am smelling something fishy there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to samuel tirta






Gun and roses, Indonesian armed forces soldiers trying to calming down the student protest by put a rose at the barrel of their rifles while large demonstrations happened in front of Trisakti University, back in 1998.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Ida Bagus Putu Dunia with another Air Forces Marshall from friendly countries attended the Boei Cho (Japanese MoD) inauguration with Sinzo Abe

the countries who attended the occasion is look like a promising Allies in near future for me 

@Nihonjin1051

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

madokafc said:


> Ida Bagus Putu Dunia with another Air Forces Marshall from friendly countries attended the Boei Cho (Japanese MoD) inauguration with Sinzo Abe
> 
> the countries who attended the occasion is look like a promising Allies in near future for me
> 
> 
> @Nihonjin1051



allies? nah indonesiaa is lone wolf


----------



## Nike

MacanJawa said:


> allies? nah indonesiaa is lone wolf


Sometimes lone wolf need his pack to bringing down such large prey


----------



## NarThoD

indonesian made wheeled IFV with 90mm cannon. will be launched on november
credit to WIndu Pratarma

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dayax

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 137441







General Moeldoko and General Raheel Sharif


----------



## Dayax

Dirgahayu *TNI* ke-69 ( *Bersama Rakyat TNI Kuat* )
















UAV, KRI Sutanto, KRI Pati Unus, KRI Cut Nyak Dien and Eurocopter AS 565 Panther

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> Sometimes lone wolf need his pack to bringing down such large prey



We dont need to join that pack, but surely we can cooperate with them. I just still remember that embargo "memory" at my mind.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Bangladesh Buy Warship Made in Indonesia *

The Government of Bangladesh ordered 18 units of patrol boats of type of X12 High Speed made by PT Lundin Industry Invest whose factory is located in Banyuwangi, East Java. 

The signing of the project was conducted by the Deputy Director General of Bangladesh Commodore Syed Yahya and owner of PT Lundin, John Ivar Alan Lundin, in Banyuwangi, Tuesday, October 28, 2014. "The contract value of Rp 75 billion," said Lizza, Director of Lundin. 

Lizza explains X12 High Speed patrol boats is a new product made by PT Lundin. Ship made from carbon composite that has a length of 11.7 meters and a speed of 35 knots. PT Lundin will work on the project in the year ahead. 

Lundin recognize Bangladesh on exhibition warship which took place in various countries since two years ago. Then PT Lundin participate in the bidding by participants from companies warships from 17 countries. "Turns out we won," said John Ivar's wife. 

PT Lundin is a manufacturer of military ships from Banyuwangi newly established in 2001. The company is now a mainstay of the nation for being able to create sophisticated world class warships. 

Each year on average of PT Lundin produce 12 ships which are categories as military vessels, commercial, recreational, and for the benefit of the SAR. The entire product is named: North Sea Boats. The products of PT Lundin has ordered the Navy Asia, Middle East, Europe, and America. 

The new name of the company soared after creating the missile fast boat (trimaran) KRI Klewang 625 Navy launched last August. Ship cost of Rp 114 billion from the state budget from 2009 to 2011, claimed first in the world to apply the carbon composite materials that are not able to be detected or the so-called stealth ship radar. But this ship burned prior to submission to the Navy. 

To reporters, Syed Yahya, said Bangladesh began to strengthen its country's waters since 1995. The X12 High Speed Vessel types can be produced in Europe, but Bangladesh chose to cooperate with Indonesia. "We want to cooperate with Indonesia which also a Muslim country," said Yahya. 

Patrol vessels, Yahya said, will be equipped with the 20-40 millimeter ammunition. "As the patrol boat, no special weapons will be put in," he said. 

Bangladesh Beli Kapal Perang Buatan Indonesia Â  | -nasional- | Tempo.co

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

Indos said:


> We dont need to join that pack, but surely we can cooperate with them. I just still remember that embargo "memory" at my mind.


we're more like a lone tiger. hunting alone in the woods...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

NarThoD said:


> we're more like a lone tiger. hunting alone in the woods...



If I get to choose an Animal I prefer a Cat:

Independent, strong and will only be come to you if you give it something it want.


----------



## Nike

Credit to Dragon Tiger Gate @ kaskus.co.id





















all of those armored vehicle is made in Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Special air force troops conduct anti-terror exercise in China*
Senin, 27 Oktober 2014 20:56 WIB |





Keifang, China (ANTARA News) - Special troops (Paskhas) of the Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU) are conducting another joint exercise with their Chinese counterparts to improve their fighting skills and to build relations between the two nations.

As many as 80 orange-beret troops of the TNI AU are taking part in the joint exercise being held at the Integrated Training Center of the 43 Airborne Division of the Peoples Liberation Army (PLA).

An equal number of personnel of the Chinese contingent are participating in the joint program titled "Sharp Knife Airborne 2014."

The Exercise Director of the Indonesian contingent, Col. Bambang Hariyono, said on Monday that the joint exercise included training in basic shooting, special shooting, military self-defense, and operations related to freeing hostages and anti-terror actions.

"Training in hurdles, climbing, rappelling, fast-trooping simulations and terror-thwarting techniques will also be part of the join exercise," he revealed.

The special elite troops of the Indonesian Army held the first ever exercise with their Chinese counterparts in June 2011, after the Indonesia-China Defense Cooperation Agreement was signed on November 7, 2007.

The special forces of the two countries armies held another anti-terror exercise in Jinan in the Chinese province of Shandong in July 2012.

The Indonesian cavalry held similar activities with their Chinese counterparts in the Margahayu region in West Java in November 2013.

Furthermore, the navies of the two countries also plan to conduct joint exercises both in Indonesia and China.(*)

Special air force troops conduct anti-terror exercise in China - ANTARA News


----------



## Indos

NarThoD said:


> we're more like a lone tiger. hunting alone in the woods...



Actually we are more like some one that see himself as independent and strong, and doesnt want to be seen as a follower of two or three popular guy at school who are competing each other and who also has a lot of follower behind them. 

Our influence though lies on other independence guys, thats why we are one of the founder of Non Block group.



Reashot Xigwin said:


> If I get to choose an Animal I prefer a Cat:
> 
> Independent, strong and will only be come to you if you give it something it want.



Tiger is A Cat


----------



## Nike

credit to Samuel Tirta







Just like i've stated several months ago, some of our army top brass is very keen about K-9 thunder and K1A1 MBT from South Korean

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Are this is the design of Indonesian Medium Tank?






credit to Windu Paramarta Instagram photo by @winduparamarta (windu paramarta) | Iconosquare

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Defense Minister Target Reconnaissance Aircraft Production *

Muhammad Rifqi - October 29, 2014 18:55 pm 





Nomad reconnaissance aircraft flew in Surabaya, Ant - Eric Ireng 

Metrotvnews.com, Jakarta: The Ministry of Defence (Ministry of Defense) to transfer technology. The effort is aimed at improving the independence of Indonesia to produce major tool sisstem weapon (defense equipment). 

Within five years, said Defense Minister Gen. (ret) Ryamizard Ricudu in Jakarta, Wednesday (10/29/2014), Indonesia will produce its own reconnaissance aircraft. Indonesia took South Korea in this production. 

According to the former Chief of Staff of the Army (Army Chief), the transfer of technology in the field of defense necessary to meet the security needs of Indonesia. The goal is to maintain the sovereignty of the Republic of Indonesia. 

But he has not been able to ascertain the desire of President Joko Widodo to buy drones. For now, he admits, Indonesia still relies on defense surveillance satellite camera. 
RRN

Menhan Targetkan Indonesia Produksi Pesawat Pengintai | Politik…

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

retrofitted AMX-13






credit to Instagram photo by @winduparamarta (windu paramarta) | Iconosquare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to original uploader











Notes for the Hercules aircraft, this one is Ex-RAAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Old-school Ryamizard may hamper weaponry system reform *
Yuliasri Perdani and Ina Parlina, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Tue, October 28 2014, 10:43 AM

National News
Military experts have raised concerns that upgrades to the Indonesian Military’s (TNI) weaponry system could be stalled under the leadership of new Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu, due to his conservative approach and his tainted international reputation.

Indonesian Institute for Defense and Strategic Studies (Lesperssi) analyst Rizal Darma Putra said that the utmost challenge faced by Ryamizard, a 64-year-old former Army chief, would be to give equal attention to the weaponry development of the three branches of the military.

“Ryamizard is known for his conservative views and his strong focus on Army development. He must abandon his old ways in order to implement the maritime-axis vision of President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo,” Rizal said.

“As the defense minister, he must pay fair attention to and synchronize the weaponry development of the Army, the Navy and the Air Force,” he added.

Under the first stage of the strategic plan between 2010 and 2014 laid out by then president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, the country completed nearly 40 percent of the Minimum Essential Force (MEF)framework. The target was reached through financial backing of Rp 100 trillion (US$8.25 billion) in the five-year period, Yudhoyono said.

The funds have enabled the TNI to replace its obsolete armaments by procuring cutting-edge weaponry — such as the German-manufactured main battle tank (MBT) Leopard and Brazil’s EMB 314 Super Tucano turboprop aircraft.

During the period, state-owned manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia signed an agreement with South Korea on the joint production of KFX/IFX fighter jets, an essential step to advance Indonesia’s defense industry. 

In the second phase of the strategic plan slated for 2015-2019, the country aims to advance national defense industries, enhance joint production with foreign suppliers and develop new weaponry.

Rizal suggested that Ryamizard may face obstacles in forging defense cooperation with some countries due to his poor human rights record, which includes allegedly instructing the massacre of separatists in Aceh and supporting the murder of Papuan leader Theys Eluay.

“He may have hostile relationships with Australia and the US. He must revamp his image in the hope of convincing many countries to sign defense deals with Indonesia,” he said.

Ryamizard was reportedly refused entry to the US following the alleged involvement of soldiers in the murder of two US citizens in Papua in 2002.

Ryamizard may have even more funds to manage as Jokowi, during his campaign, pledged to triple the budget for the TNI in a bid to modernize weaponry and improve the welfare of military personnel. This year’s Defense Ministry budget stood at Rp 76 trillion.

To help prevent misappropriation in weaponry procurement, Rizal urged Ryamizard to strengthen the ministry’s internal supervision, as well as join forces with the Corruption Eradication Commission (KPK) in auditing its expenditure. 

“Ryamizard must not evade external supervision by arguing that those [procurements] are national secrets,” he said.

The Centre for Strategic and International Studies’ (CSIS) Iis Gindarsah said that with a positive economic outlook in the foreseeable future, Ryamizard would be able to procure more key weapon systems, including multirole fighter jets, attack helicopters, missile-guided frigates and surveillance radars.

Ryamizard on Sunday reassured journalists that he would give proper attention to each branch of the military, and pledged to improve the quality of soldiers aside from modernizing weaponry systems.

“Our weaponry system must be up-to-date, but [we also need to develop] the personnel who operate those weapons. What is the point of buying numerous weapons but having a crew that is unable to use those professionally?” he asked.

Old-school Ryamizard may hamper weaponry system reform | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Army Chief of Staff attended CAEX-2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

Im skeptic about this guy Ryamizad R. He is very passive and conservative regarding military modernization. Dont expect too much regarding MEF2 and Strategic plans 2014-2019. Google his name and he never mention something about MEF and Modernization.


----------



## katarabhumi

*Turnkey Not Smorgasbord*
_Oct 28, 2014 by Christina Mackenzie in Ares_

In the competition for the most futuristic looking vessel at the Euronaval show being held this week in Paris I would put the clear front runner as the Fast Attack Craft (FAC) on the Saab stand. Designed for naval patrol, anti-piracy and surveillance missions in peace time the ship would be a missile ship to launch Saab's RBS15 Mk3 anti-ship missiles in war time. And for added interest the vessel has a fascinating design history.





_photo: Christina Mackenzie_

The FAC is not entirely new. Based on a design by New Zealand's LOMOcean, the KRI Klewang for the Indonesian Navy was launched on Aug. 31, 2012. And was then completely destroyed by fire four weeks later on Sept. 29.

KRI Klewang had been entirely built at the North Sea Boats shipyard at Banyuwangi, East Java. North Sea Boats is the trading name for PT. Lundin founded by John and Lizza Lundin in Indonesia 2003; John Lundin is the son of the late Allan Lundin who founded the Swedeship company that operated the Gotland and Djupvik shipyards, amongst others, in Sweden.

The idea for the KRI Klewang came to John Lundin after seeing LOMOcean's Earthrace, a 24m wave-piercing trimaran originally created to break the world record for circumnavigating the globe. He thought a militarized version could be of interest to the Indonesian government for littoral missions as the wavepiercing prow is perfectly suited to the short, high wave pattern typical of the Indonesian archipelago. The vessel became a Black Ops project equipped with a Chinese combat system.

Some time after the fire, Lundin was having lunch with Saab and talk turned to combat systems. He apparently learnt more about them in an hour than he had from the Chinese in over a year. This convinced him that the next version of the vessel should be equipped with a Swedish combat system.

So Saab, LOMOcean and North Sea Boats worked together to redesign the top part of the vessel (everything above the trimaran hulls) around Saab's 9-LV combat system.
However, building has already begun on the replacement ship using the same specifications as the first one. “But everyone from the Indonesian navy down agrees that the top part needs to be a new design,” Stefan Hedenstedt , head of naval sales at C2S Saab told Ares. And there are now four such ships in the offing. So construction will stop just above the hulls while discussions about a contract continue.

The 245-ton, 63m (207 ft) long, ship is entirely made of carbon fibre foam sandwich using fire retardant vinyl ester resin (lessons have been learnt!). The four diesel-engined ship has a beam of 16m (52 ft) but a draught of only 1.2m (4 ft) making it ideal for Indonesia's shallow littoral waters. It has a top speed of 28 knots (51 km/h) and a cruising speed of 16 knots (29.6km/h) that gives it a range of 2,000 nautical miles (3,704km). It has been designed to have an endurance of 10 days at sea.

The FAC is equipped not only with anti-ship missiles but also the BAe Systems Bofors 40Mk4 naval gun.

It has a crew of 23 with accommodation for an additional seven special forces.
The “right signals” are apparently being issued from Indonesia regarding the newly designed topside for the FAC so perhaps a contract will be signed at next week's Indo Defence Show in Jakarta.

Oh, and last but not least, Saab has gone counter to almost every other shipbuilder in proposing this vessel as a turnkey solution rather than allowing the customer to pick and choose what they want. “Its turnkey not smorgasbord,” is how one Saab manager put it.

Turnkey Not Smorgasbord | Ares

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*German FM to visit RI in bid to boost maritime partnership*

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | October 30 2014 | 7:07 PM

German Foreign Minister Frank-Walter Steinmeier will visit Indonesia on Nov.2-3 to give an impetus to stronger maritime defense cooperation between Germany, the third-largest arms exporter globally, and Indonesia, whom President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has envisioned to become the world’s maritime axis .

German Ambassador to Indonesia Georg Witschel said that during the visit, Minister Steinmeier would hold bilateral talks with his newly appointed Indonesian counterpart, Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi, whom Jokowi has assigned to materialize his maritime vision.

“Germany has a lot [of things] to offer. Our shipyards, supply industries, ocean carriers and logistics companies are strong players and are ready to get more actively involved in Indonesia,” Witschel said on Thursday.

The ambassador further explained that Steinmeier would be accompanied by not only officials from his ministry but also academicians and a delegation of 15 high-ranking business players. 

The delegation will comprise representatives of leading German companies, including steel producer and automotive industry firm ThyssenKrupp AG, shipyard company Meyer Werft GmbH, Hamburg Port, engineering firm Ferrostaal AG and European aerospace giant Airbus.

“During his visit, Steinmeier will meet with businesspeople and Indonesian civil society. He will also meet with President Jokowi,” said Witschel.

He further that said Steinmeier was also scheduled to visit Sunda Kelapa Port in North Jakarta because the historical port was where Jokowi and his vice president, Jusuf Kalla, delivered their first victory speech on July 22. On a phinisi boat -- a traditional boat widely known as a trademark of the Bugis-Makassar community – the new leaders highlighted their vision for Indonesia as a global maritime axis.

“By visiting Sunda Kelapa Port, he wants to see for himself what the maritime situation and archipelagic nature of Indonesia is like. He will also visit Tanjung Priok Port [in North Jakarta],” said Witschel.

He said the maritime agenda and investment in port infrastructure would offer opportunities for increased economic relations in the 62-year-old diplomatic tie between Indonesia and Germany.

The value of Germany and Indonesia bilateral trade reached US$7.3 billion in 2013, up from $7.2 billion in 2012 and $6.6 billion in 2011, according to the Trade Ministry.

Germany is one of Indonesia’s top-10 trading partners with trade value of $4 billion from January to July this year.


Source: http://m.thejakartapost.com/news/201...rtnership.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

*China Must Avoid Destabilizing Asia: Indonesia Army Chief*
By Andrea Tan Oct 30, 2014 1:53 AM GMT+0700
32 Comments Email Print
bloomberg,


China must not use its “great force” to create regional instability, Indonesian military chief General Moeldoko said, as his nation seeks to avoid being drawn into China’s territorial disputes in the South China Sea.

“China is a great economic superpower, however we don’t want this great force to create instability in the region,” Moeldoko, who goes by one name, said in a speech in Singapore yesterday. “Just a small disturbance within this maritime zone will give a big impact” and create turbulence in the region.

Newly inaugurated Indonesian President Joko Widodo faces a China that’s pushing its claims in the South China Sea with an aggressiveness unprecedented since Indonesia’s independence. For Jokowi, as he is known, ties with President Xi Jinping loom as one of his biggest foreign-policy challenges.

Jokowi has said he wants to stop smuggling of Indonesia’s natural resources, including fish.

The president wants a network of drones to help monitor and stop misuse of resources across an archipelago of 17,000 islands that would stretch from New York to Alaska. “Drones are not only for the military but also for the economy, like for illegal logging,” Jokowi said in an interview July 21, in the period between his his election and his inauguration last week.

“We have to protect the sea from piracy and also those who would encroach on our natural resources,” Moeldoko said. Indonesia’s defense forces has “hundreds of ships” to secure the country’s maritime lanes within its borders, he said.
Nine-Dash Map

Xi told Jokowi last week that China wants to strengthen its strategic partnership with Indonesia. In his first phone conversation with Jokowi, Xi said the two countries are “good neighbors and good friends,” China’s official Xinhua News Agency reported Oct. 24.

In passports issued in 2012, China’s nine-dash line map -- the area it claims in the South China Sea that overlaps with claims from countries such as Vietnam and the Philippines -- encroaches on the exclusive economic zone that Indonesia derives from the Natuna Islands, an area rich in natural gas.

Indonesia has been careful not to recognize the claim. In 2010, it made a statement to the same United Nations body to which China had submitted its map, saying China’s claim “clearly lacks international legal basis.” Then-foreign minister Marty Natalegawa said in an interview in April he wanted an explanation of China’s map and asked the UN to help obtain clarity.
Islamic State

The economic imperative for Jokowi to have a stable relationship with China is high, as the nation overtook the U.S., Singapore and Japan in the past decade to become Indonesia’s largest trading partner with $50.9 billion of non-oil transactions last year, up from just $5 billion in 2003, official data show.

Regarding Islamic State, Moeldoko called the militant group operating in the Middle East the “worst idea in history.”

Indonesia has the world’s largest Muslim population.

Islamic State must be destroyed through collaboration, said Moeldoko, a Muslim. Indonesia -- which has had a history of militancy and has warned of the risk of locals traveling to Iraq and Syria to join Islamic State -- wants to seek a meeting of regional defense chiefs to deal with the group, he said.

Moeldoko called the Islamic State “a cancer.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia calls for regional response against the Islamic State*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
29 October 2014

Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) chief General Moeldoko has called on his Southeast Asian counterparts to increase their co-operation against threats from the Islamic State, describing the group as a trans-boundary "cancer" that cannot be defeated if countries act in isolation.






A convoy of Islamic State fighters in Al-Anbar province, Iraq. (PA Images)


The general was speaking in Singapore on 29 October at an event organised by the Rajaratnam School of International Studies (RSIS) on the challenges and opportunities for Southeast Asia in the next 20 years. He proposed that the region's chiefs of defence forces collaborate on a new strategy, given the appeal of the group's ideology to some segments of the region's Muslim population.
Indonesia calls for regional response against the Islamic State - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*New Indonesian leader: maritime promises & possible dynamics with China, US and Australia*



Jhinuk Chowdhury is a former journalist based in India and is currently working as an independent writer. Jhinuk can be reached at jhinuk.cchowdhury@gmail.com

Get short URL
Published time: October 27, 2014 11:00




New Indonesian President Joko Widodo (C) stands with Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi (L) and State Secretary Praktikno (R) during an official inauguration at the presidential palace in Jakarta on October 27, 2014. (AFP Photo / Romeo Gacad)

*While working towards greater cooperation to harness its maritime potential, nationalist “Jokowi” will also not shy away from standing up against external incursions impinging upon Indonesia’s national interests.*

As the 53-year old heavy metal fan, President Joko Widodo, popularly known as _“Jokowi,”_ becomes the first person outside the Indonesian military and political elite to assume the presidency, the massive challenge of turning around the country’s decelerating economy awaits the populist leader - an ex furniture businessman who was raised in a riverside slum.

From a GDP growth of 6 percent in 2013, Indonesia took a step back to around 5.1 percent growth this year, with many attributing the unstinting fuel subsidy that costs the national budget an enormous sum annually as the main reason for the escalating fiscal deficit.

Jokowi promised to reverse this into a growth story of 7% by 2018. Apart from tackling fuel prices and launching populist health and education programs, the new president’s main focus for economic revival is making the strategically located Indonesian archipelago, intersecting the Indian and Pacific Oceans and the Asian and Australian continents, into a maritime power.

Considered world’s busiest waterway, Indonesia hosts about 3,000 ships every single day that cross the Indian Ocean and the South China Sea conveying about 80% of China’s crude oil imports.

Jokowi also committed to brace up the defense of Indonesia’s border islands and safeguard marine resources – that includes huge deposits of oil and gas – within its exclusive economic zone (EEZ) and strengthening the regional infrastructure with a surge in defense spending of 1.5 percent, to improve the Indonesian Armed Forces and consolidate Indonesian naval capacity.

* Dynamic equilibrium? *
The world’s third largest democracy is intensifying surveillance and patrols to firm up its marine borders, the new president – who is expected to have a more domestic than international focus – will invariably get closer to the region’s most divisive issue - the South China Sea.







Newly inaugurated President of Indonesia Joko Widodo (R) welcomes US Secretary of State John Kerry to the Presidential Palace in Jakarta October 20, 2014. (AFP Photo / Pool / Brian Snyder)

* Committed to its “free and active” foreign policy with non-alignment to any military power as its principal wedge, Indonesia has always treaded the middle path of a solution to the South China Sea dispute, one that can facilitate talks between competing states including China, Taiwan, Vietnam, the Philippines, Brunei and Malaysia. *

A long advocate of Code of Conduct in the South China Sea, Indonesia proved its mettle as a mediator recently as it ended a long-time maritime boundary dispute with the Philippines.

However the situation is changing. China may soon embroil Indonesia in the dispute with its rapid advance towards the region around the Natuna Islands situated in Indonesia’s Riau Islands province that constitute the southern limit of the South China Sea, which Jakarta considers its exclusive economic zone (EEZ).

Quite evidently, Jokowi might have to give a new impetus to the foreign policy approach of the former Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono (SBY) who proposed _“thousands of friends and zero enemies.”_

That the new president is quite aware of the imminent danger is evident from his vision statement on intensifying maritime defense to _“prevent the hegemony of major powers.”_

The succinctly articulated phrase _“dynamic equilibrium”_ is a policy which seeks to cooperate with major powers for inclusive regional development, but also necessitates the development of a parallel counterweight that can withstand Beijing’s boldness in the South China Sea.

* It is perhaps with this in mind that Jakarta expressed zero resistance to America’s Asia rebalance policy, though Indonesia argues that the a closer US presence implies strengthened bilateral relations which will reinforce the Southeast Asian nations’ global standing. *

Relations between the US and Indonesia got a boost when the two signed a comprehensive partnership. It was also Jakarta which was a vocal proponent for inclusion of the US into the East Asia Summit, which observers say is a tool for Indonesia to create symmetry to China’s influence in regional bodies.

The US, whose trade with Indonesia exceeded $27 billion in 2013, is on the other hand interested in Indonesia’s market-based economy with a massive scope for new infrastructure project investment.

However, this might risk Jakarta’s relationship with its larger trading partner China with bilateral trade of $66.2 billion in 2013 expected to rise to $80 billion by 2015. Even the Asia pivot is being looked at with suspicion in Indonesian foreign policy circles who feel there’s an over accentuation of defense pertaining to the US marine base in Darwin, Australia which also happens to be close to the Southeast Asian country’s disturbed Papua province. The fear is an amplifying of military measures by the US might invite some reactions from Beijing which will impact regional stability.







A crane stacks shipping containers at the international container port in Tanjung Priok, North Jakarta (AFP Photo / Bay Ismoyo)

* Multilateral maritime cooperation *
Jokowi is also seeking to augment maritime and defense diplomacy through greater engagement with multilateral maritime groups like the Indian Ocean Rim Association (IORA). Australia is also a member of IORA which places Jakarta face to face with another troubled bilateral relation.

While Australian Prime Minister Tony Abbott spoke of his _"more Jakarta than Geneva"_ policy as he attended Jokowi’s inauguration last week, along with US Secretary of State John Kerry and prominent Asian leaders; Indonesia hasn’t forgotten the spying saga by Australia on its former and current presidents.

Refugee policy is also a contentious issue between the two neighbors. Jokowi has hinted at a strong stance against Australian patrol ships entering Indonesian waters; apparently it happened six times between December 2013 and January 2014 while intercepting boats of asylum-seekers. Jokowi has warned Australia of a possible international court case if they fail to agree on a conclusive asylum seeker policy.

Though focused on domestic issues with ambitions of economic revitalization of the country, Jokowi also exhibits a strong nationalistic tinge evident in his frequent reference to an uncompromising stance to preserve Indonesia’s sovereignty.

Analysts say this nationalistic approach will be more profound in his foreign policy due to the fact that Jokowi – usually considered a novice in international diplomacy – will be guided by a constellation of foreign policy think tanks, most of which come with a strong sense of territorial integrity and preservation of Indonesia’s political and economic freedom.

This is apparent in the three props that his vision statement stands on: freedom to proactively assert the right of self-determination in the international scene; economic self-sufficiency; and building a strong national identity.

So while he plays it down saying, _“I am fine”_ in his response to Australia spying on him, unlike his predecessor who resorted to recalling the Indonesian ambassador to Australia, Jokowi also admits a _“lack of trust”_ in bilateral relations. And in case of any further escalation of the situation, the new leader will face immense pressure domestically to take a tough stance.

So is the case with the US’s pivot or China’s adventure into its own territory – while Jokowi appreciates the need for greater cooperation to harness its maritime potential, any threat to its territorial integrity might be met with a fitting response.

As Prof David T. Hill, Chair of Southeast Asian Studies, at Murdoch University puts it, _“Ensuring Indonesia’s border security as an archipelagic state is vital. Similarly, ensuring that the resources of its oceans are harvested in such a way as to provide maximum benefit for Indonesians is also crucial. He will be conscious of the need to work with his neighbors in this, but has flagged that he will not be shy about standing up against incursions from outside when they impinge upon Indonesia’s national interests.”_

_New Indonesian leader: maritime promises & possible dynamics with China, US and Australia — RT Op-Edge_


Jerman ama rusky mau aja siap bantu Jokowi dan Maritime plannya._ _

*Russia plans special maritime 
policy for Indonesia *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Thu, October 30 2014, 11:59 AM

World News
*The Russian government will offer various forms of modern technology to support Indonesia’s maritime sector, which has been made a priority by new government of President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo.*

“The Russian government has made a special policy on Indonesia’s maritime sector,” Russian Deputy Economic Development Minister Alexei Likhachev said on Wednesday in Jakarta, adding that his country has been ready to strengthen a bilateral partnership with Indonesia over the sector.

Likhachev said that as part of the policy, Russia was ready to offer various types of ships, multi-level intelligence systems, as well as establish a ship service center and a production center for spare parts.

In a bid to follow up on the plans, the United Shipbuilding Corporation (USC) would meet with the Indonesian government, he said. 

The USC, which was established by Russian President Vladimir Putin, is the largest shipbuilding firm in Russia. 

The open joint stock company unites shipbuilding, repair and maintenance subsidiaries in western, eastern and northern Russia, to streamline civilian shipbuilding using military facilities.

“The president of USC [Alexey Rakhmanov] will visit Jakarta next week to discuss the potential of such a partnership,” Likhachev said.

*He said that the Russian government would also offer modern devices that have been equipped with high-tech radar systems, to help the Indonesian government monitor its more than 17,000 islands.*

*Russia will also offer Indonesia multi-level intelligence systems for monitoring security in cities, mobile situation-analysis centers and LED equipment.*

The USC will display its products at the Indo Defense 2014 show in Jakarta in early November. More than 20 large holding companies and enterprises from Russia will take part in the exhibition.

The Indonesian Air Force contains a squadron with 16 Russian-produced Sukhoi Su-27/30 heavy jet fighters. 

The Indonesian Navy’s Marine Corps, meanwhile, operates 54 BMP-3F amphibious infantry fighting vehicles (IFVs) and one BREM-L recovery vehicle that are also Russian-made.

*Likhachev said that he hoped that the Cabinet recently appointed by Jokowi could reduce bureaucratic red tape so as to increase the number of foreign investors in Indonesia.*

“We hope that we can increase the value of our trade with Indonesia. We expect that our bilateral trade will reach $5 billion in 2015, up from US$3 billion in 2013,” he said.

He said that Russian Trade and Industry Minister Denis Manturov had met with Jokowi in Jakarta discussing the future of the partnership between the two nations.

Russia has become Indonesia’s 27th largest foreign investor, mostly in hotel and restaurant businesses, according to Foreign Ministry.

Likhachev said that Putin would meet alone with Jokowi at the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation (APEC) gathering in Beijing from Nov. 5 to 11.

“They [Jokowi and Putin] will meet again to talk about bilateral cooperation in March next year in Tatarstan, Russia,” he said. (alz)

Russia plans special maritime policy for Indonesia | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> Post there pictures please and details about there weapons and training


*GEGANA*
Gegana is the Indonesian Police special response unit. This unit was formed in 1976 as a detachment. At first, it meant to deal with airplane hijacking. Later in 1995, with the expansion of Brimob, the Gegana Detachment was expanded to become 2nd Regiment BRIMOB. Its duties are anti-terror, dealing with armed criminals, close protection, search and rescue (SAR), and explosive disposal operations in urban settings. In general, each Gegana member is capable of performing these duties. However, there are a select few who are very skilled in these special duties.

Gegana does not have Battalion or Company. The Regiment is broken down into several detachments. Within each detachment they are split into sub-detachments (sub-den), and within each sub-den they are further sub-divided into several units. Each unit usually consists of 10 personnel. One sub-den consists of 40 personnel, and one detachment consists of about 280 personnel.

One operation is usually assigned to one unit. Therefore, from the 10 people in that unit, six are required to have special skills: two for EOD (Explosives and Ordnance Disposal), two for SAR operations, and two for counter-terrorist operations. In any operation, two experts are designated Operators One and Two while the rest of the unit members become the Support Team.

For example, in counter-terrorist operations, the designated Operators must have sharp-shooting skills, ability to negotiate, and be an expert in storm-and-arrest procedures. These skills and operations are not meant to be lethal because the main goal of every Gegana operation is to arrest suspects and bring them to the court. Unless there is a situation that Gegana has to do otherwise, there will be no shooting.

In SAR operation, the personnel are required to have the basic capabilities of diving, rappelling, shooting, and first aid. In anti-bomb operation, the Operators have to be the expert in their respective fields. Each Gegana personnel has been introduced to various types of bombs in general, including the risks of handling them. There are specific procedures for handling each bomb, including the required timing.

Currently, Gegana has three Explosive Ordnance Disposal (EOD) tactical vehicles. This number is far from sufficient because ideally each Gegana unit is supposed to have one. Other than three EOD vehicles at Gegana offices, there is one EOD vehicle in West Java Police Department (PD), Central Java PD, and East Java PD. So, overall there is only six EOD units available in Indonesia.

The Indonesian Police Chief has the highest command in each Gegana operation, executed by his Operation Assistant.











Indonesia Military News & Discussion Thread | Page 207

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Female members of Gegana in free fall jump demonstration
Indonesia Military News & Discussion Thread | Page 209

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

i am rarely see Indonesian army units hold those kind of Rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> i am rarely see Indonesian army units hold those kind of Rifle


Good thing I don't like these Guns and which unit is this ?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*‘Thousand Friends’ Policy No More Under Retno*
By Jakarta Globe on 12:45 am Oct 30, 2014





Retno Marsudi, newly appointed foreign minister, speaks to the media at the Presidential Palace in Jakarta on Oct. 26, 2014. (Reuters Photo/Darren Whiteside)

*Jakarta*. Indonesia’s first female foreign minister, Retno Marsudi, confirms predictions that the country’s foreign policy under President Joko Widodo *will be directed toward supporting the national interest rather than maintaining or expanding previous administration’s international activism.*

Speaking in her first press conference on Wednesday, Retno said “pro-people” diplomacy would be the soul of Indonesia’s foreign policy, a shift in focus from former president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono’s principle of “thousand friends, zero enemies” — which was translated into the country’s increasing presence and roles in international forums.

“Indonesia’s foreign policy must be down-to-earth; it should not be detached from the people’s interests,” Retno said. “Therefore, the kind of diplomacy that the Foreign Ministry will do is a pro-people diplomacy, diplomacy for the people.”

Pro-people diplomacy, she explained, should pave the way for more economic opportunities for Indonesians abroad.

*To explore such opportunities, Indonesian diplomats stationed overseas will be expected to perform “ blusukan ,” a trademark activity of President Joko, which is loosely translates into impromptu visits to the constituents by state officials.*

“We need a change of mindset among Indonesian diplomats, aimed at making us more active in doing economic diplomacy,” the former Indonesian ambassador to the Netherlands said. “Indonesian diplomats, including ambassadors, must also perform ‘blusukan.’ ”

Through such impromptu visits, Indonesian missions overseas are expected to be able to send to the home country information concerning potential business opportunities in other countries.

“And then we’ll be able to give clear guidelines [as to what to do] to Indonesian representative offices [overseas].”

Retno said, though, that she did not know yet if the new foreign policy would mean higher costs.

“We hope the budget will be enough. Anyway, we in the Foreign Ministry have been used to working with [budget constraints]. That’s what being a diplomat is, to fight,” she said. “We can lobby to develop our links. We’ll optimize what we have.”

By serving the needs of the people, inside the country and outside, Indonesia will hopefully transform into a great nation, Retno said.

Indonesian diplomatic missions are also expected to step up protection of Indonesian citizens overseas, which, under the Yudhoyono administration, has been largely considered a failure, citing the many cases of violence — some of them fatal — involving Indonesian migrant workers in countries including Malaysia and Saudi Arabia, regardless of whether they are victims or perpetrators that are facing the death penalty.

“We will really do our best for Indonesian citizens. We haven’t thought of structural changes to improve the protection; but we will optimize existing units through internal coordination,” Retno said.

She added that the ministry’s director general for the protection of Indonesian citizens and the legal bureau would still be tasked with the issue.

Retno further added with President Joko’s firm direction concerning the issue, coordination with other relevant state institutions were expected to improve.

Rizal Sukma, a foreign-policy expert who was actively involved in composing Joko’s foreign-policy platform, added on Wednesday that the new foreign minister was also expected to put more attention on bilateral relations, which would directly benefit Indonesia rather than multilateral processes.

*‘Firmer’ Indonesia*

Retno said Indonesia would show a firmer stance in dealing with diplomatic disputes, such as the wiretapping scandal implicating Australia and border disputes with the archipelago’s Southeast Asian neighbors.

Border negotiations and settlements will continue to be among the Foreign Ministry’s priority programs.

“Being firm doesn’t always mean being confrontational. I’ll try not to be confrontational. Our firmness will be intended to help us reach our goals,” Retno said.

“To uphold our political sovereignty, what we must do is preserve the sovereignty of the Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia. We’ll do this firmly and clearly.”

International relations expert Hikmahanto Juwana agrees with Retno’s pledge to develop a firm diplomatic stance.

He added, though, that it should be like Joko’s style of leadership — firm demeanor combined with pro-people policies.

“[With that], Foreign Minister Retno should be able to change the mindset of officials in Indonesian representative offices overseas,” said the University of Indonesia professor of international law.

Hikmahanto added, however, that Retno’s specialty in American and European affairs should not make her “more accommodative” toward the two regions’ interests.

Before heading Indonesia’s diplomatic mission in the Netherlands, Retno served as the Foreign Ministry’s director general for America and Europe. Prior to that, she served as the Indonesian ambassador to Norway and Iceland.

Hikmahanto praised the diplomatic credentials of Retno, who began her diplomatic career in 1986, upon graduating from Yogyakarta’s Gadjah Mada University’s School of International Relations.

“In the bureaucracy, she has been unstoppable, continuing to rise with her career,” he said.

But Foreign policy observer Bantarto Bandoro of the Indonesia Defense University reminded Retno not to neglect Indonesia’s international diplomacy that may not directly concern Indonesia.

In his opinion piece published in the Jakarta Globe on Wednesday, Bantarto compares Retno to her predecessor, Marty Natalegawa, who has been widely credited for building “an impressive legacy” in the form of Indonesia’s expanding international roles and reputation during his five years in office.

“The job of foreign minister is not only about putting the country’s bilateral relations back in order, but it is also about how Indonesia, under the new government, would continue to adhere to the belief that it needs to continue its international role, despite the possibility of fresh domestic flash points resulting from possible clashes of political interest,” Bantarto wrote.

He added that Retno should also not forget Joko’s goals of turning Indonesia into a so-called global maritime axis — which the president has immediately translated into setting up a new coordinating ministry, the Office of the Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs.

“What is more important for Retno is how she will inject maritime elements into her ministry’s agenda in a way that reflects Joko’s aspiration to turn Indonesia into a maritime axis,” Bantarto said.

*Further Coverage*

Editorial: A Pragmatic Foreign Policy, With Idealism

‘Thousand Friends’ Policy No More Under Retno - The Jakarta Globe


----------



## baukiki88

INTERVIEW
*Gen. (ret) Ryamizard Ryacudu: I'm Loud If Faced With The Enemy Harm State 
Thursday, October 30, 2014, 08:08:00 pm *
Harian Rakyat Merdeka

GENERAL (ret) Ryamizard Ryacudu


RMOL. Secretary of Defense (SecDef) Ryamizard Ryacudu ensure no boundaries Indonesian annexation by neighboring countries.

He will do an intense communication with neighboring countries, such as Malaysia to discuss the boundary of the region.

It was announced during a meeting by Ryamizard with Rakyat Merdeka in Jakarta, yesterday.

Here's an excerpt of the interview:

You will go to Malaysia?
Yes. We will be prepared in the near future and it is not only Malaysia but also other neighboring countries will be visited. The goal is to maintain the relationship between the state and sovereignty.

Communication like?
I came to talk to the problem boundaries. Includes two island once he claimed that Sipadan and Ligitan. Each country has to know where the boundary region.

What are you going to get tough with Malaysia?
If you can gently why should hard. I was known hard when faced with an enemy or rebels who endanger the sovereignty of the state and the nation.

In addition to the boundary, let alone to be addressed?
We will make use of a major modernization of weapons systems (defense equipment) and improve the welfare of the soldiers. By doing so, defense and homeland security will be maintained.

What is the condition of defense equipment now?
Alutsista we are good enough, not inferior to the neighboring countries and do not attempt to shame.

We are already working with Korea to make the plane. Hopefully the plane will be great, at least equal to the F 16 aircraft belonging to the United States. Once we buy, are now working together fifty-fifty (50-50). Going forward we have expert technology and is able to develop the domestic industry.

Domestic industry would be an advantage in the modernization of defense equipment?
Yes the defense industry will prioritize domestic production. For example, PT Air Indonesia (PTDI) and PT Pindad. We must be self-contained. Must stand alone.

Examples of the type of defense equipment additions like?
We plan to add eight helicopters, whether brand Apache or Black House. If now there are only 16 US-made Apache helicopters. However, all that will be coordinated first at the Army (AD).

That's it?
The addition of the radar will be done. Because as a country is very important maritime radar to detect the presence of sea in Indonesia.

What do you think the next largest acaman for Indonesia what the heck?
Acts of terrorism is still a threat to the world, including in Indonesia

Why?
Due to a lack of understanding of the community. Plus economic factors. The role of Muslims is important, including MUI (Indonesian Ulema Council). I will coordinate with the Ministry of Religious Affairs and Ministry of Education.

Insights nationality and religion should be good. Because Indonesia is a great nation.

What is the message President Jokowi for you?
He asked that no sectoral ego in the lead in ministry. All should be done together for the benefit of the people. ***

*

Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu: Military Modernization Proceed according to TNI Strategic Plan .*

Latest News | 2014-10-28 09:03:39 | Viewed 116 times

Jakarta, DMC- strong a commitment of all components. In that regard, the defense became one of the areas that are important to ensure the existence and survival of the nation.

Besides the development of Human Resources (HR) defense forces, as well demanding the fulfillment of the needs of modern defense equipment necessary to carry out military duties optimally. Alutsista military modernization program will be continued and implemented according to the strategic plan that has been determined.

As stated by the Minister of Defence Ryamizard Ryacudu as official newly appointed Defence Minister in the Cabinet of the President of Work by Joko Widodo Release event welcomes Secretary of Defense and Deputy Secretary of Defense, Monday (27/10) at the Ministry of Defence, Jakarta.

The event was attended by Navy Chief Admiral Marsetio, TNI chief Ade Supandi Laksdya TNI, TNI Marsdya Wakasau Good Puruhito, SE, MM, Wakasad Lt. Gen. M Munir, Secretary General of the Ministry of Defense Lt. Gen. Prabowo Ediwan R., S. Ip, TNI Inspector General Marsdya Ismono Vitello and echelon I and II in the Ministry of Defense.

Further SecDef Ryamizard Ryacudu said, in addition to continuing military defense equipment modernization program and enhance the readiness and capability of human resources development of the defense forces in the face of global competition, the defense industry development programs must also continue to be supported.

According to him, under the leadership of Mr. Yusgiantoro, the Ministry of Defense had been able to carry out his duties very well. This is evident from the very significant progress that has been achieved Kemhan in manufacturing various development policies of national defense capabilities. Modernization Alutsista the TNI to be one proof of the success of the Ministry of Defense in Indonesia memuwujudkan strong.

In the future, the Ministry of Defense will continue to strive to make innovations in the implementation of state defense. It is adapted to the challenges facing the multi-complex and is believed to be asymmetrical.

"Most likely there will be some adjustments to policies and programs that synergized with direction and keijaksanaan new government. This course is intended to further strengthen the implementation of state defense towards the realization of Indonesia's strong and respected both regionally and globally, "he added.

Further, he said that the Minister of Defense Ryamizard Ryacudu upcoming tasks requires the hard work of all parties. Indonesian President Joko Widodo emphasis on hard work in completing the tasks of nationality, that's the spirit of determination and work ethic coloring in the Ministry of Defense.

Cooperation and hard work should also synergy between the Ministry of Defense with other relevant agencies. Coordination and synergy with the TNI and the Police Force Headquarters should be improved. "To the Armed Forces Commander and Chief of Naval Staff, I expect the support and co-operation that has been going very well in order to be maintained and enhanced," he added.

Likewise, coordination and cooperation with the Commission I will continue to be built and improved. "In addition, the support, assistance and cooperation of all citizens of the Ministry of Defense in carrying out programs of the Ministry of Defense. With a coherent and solid partnership program - the program can run well, I believe it ", he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Meet *Theresia Mariana Susanti* of Indonesian Air Force













...

Meet Brigadier *Lery Romina* of Indonesian Police corp





HAVE A NICE WEEKEND

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Military Thread seems to be more colorful and refresing than others......


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Indos said:


> Indonesian Military Thread seems to be more colorful and refresing than others......


Orang dr Kaskus semua pastilah kyk gini jadinya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Orang dr Kaskus semua pastilah kyk gini jadinya.



Apalagi semenjak @Jakartans@PkDef bergabung...... Kalo yg punya Vietnam diusilin mulu sama China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*TIME: Perubahan sikap Indonesia dalam menjaga airspacenya.*
31-10-2014 21:11
New Indonesian President Jokowi Talks Tough With Fading Power Australia

Indonesia's newfound chest-thumping may simply be a fledgling administration's efforts to win domestic approval, but is nonetheless indicative of shifting powers in the region

Two days before his Oct. 20 inauguration, new Indonesian President Joko Widodo, gave Australia a stern warning not to test the territorial sovereignty of the world’s largest archipelago.

“We will give a warning that this is not acceptable,” Jokowi, as he is widely known, told Fairfax Media in reference to half a dozen incursions into Indonesian waters last year by Australian navy ships turning back boats full of predominantly Middle Eastern asylum seekers. “We have international law, you must respect international law.”

Bolstering Jokowi’s message, Indonesia’s new Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi — the first ever female in the role — confirmed on Wednesday a departure from former President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono’s principle of “thousandfriends, zero enemies” to national interests first.

“To uphold our political sovereignty, what we must do is preserve the sovereignty of the Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia,” Retno said at her first press conference. “We’ll do this firmly and clearly.”

The interception one day earlier of a Singaporean passenger aircraft over a well-traveled flight path that cuts through Indonesian airspace may be indicative of Jakarta’s new hard-line stance. Indonesian fighter jets forced the aircraft to land and pay a $4,900 fine — despite protestation from the Singaporean owner, ST Aerospace, that it had been using the route for a number of years without the need for prior clearance from Indonesia’s Directorate General of Civil Aviation.

However, these messages must be read within the context of Indonesia’s time-honored political melodrama, where tough talk against meddling foreign powers is par for the course. It’s also an easy and predictable way for new administration to score political points on the home front. “I think Jokowi’s warning to Australia was made for domestic consumption rather that advocating a nationalistic tone in foreign policy,” says Philips Vermonte, head of international relations at the Centre for Strategic and International Studies in Jakarta.

Indeed, Jokowi’s apparent double standards when dealing with Chinese incursions in the fish- and gas-rich waters of the Natuna Islands, on the northwest coast of Indonesian Borneo, seems to demonstrate diplomatic nuance rather than a new era of nationalistic fervor.

As recently as March 2013, armed Chinese ships bullied Indonesian patrol boats into releasing Chinese fisherman caught trawling illegally near Natuna. China has also included parts of the waters around Natuna within its so-called nine-dash line — its vague southern maritime boundary, adding Indonesia to the long list of countries it’s dueling with over aggressive claims to some 90% of the South China Sea.

In April, Indonesia’s armed-forces chief General Moeldoko penned an op-ed in the Wall Street Journal promising to strengthen Indonesian forces on Natuna and prepare fighter jets to meet “any eventuality.”

But two months later, during a presidential-election debate in June, Jokowi claimed Indonesia had no beef with China. In later interviews he adroitly turned the burning strategic problem with China on its head, suggesting Indonesia could serve as an “honest broker” vis-a-vis the Middle Kingdom’s disputes with other countries in the South China Sea.

This should not, however, be understood to mean the new Indonesian administration will be pushovers. Its soft stance on overlapping territorial claims with China is obviously linked to the fact that China is Indonesia’s second largest export trading partner. Australia, meanwhile, barely makes the top 10.

The lesson, it seems, more concerns shifting regional power than newfound Indonesian belligerence. “Australia needs to understand that Indonesia’s place in the world is growing, while it is not,”  adds Professor Tim Lindsey, director of the Centre for Indonesian Law, Islam and Society at the Melbourne Law School. By current estimates, he adds, Indonesia will have world’s seventh largest economy in around a decade and the fifth largest by 2050. “Australia’s current policies of turning back the boats doesn’t seem to factor in any of that at all,” says Lindsey.

“I think Australia would be advised to take [Jokowi’s latest about naval incursions] warning very seriously, and that it would be unwise to look at it in narrow terms by saying, ‘Their navy is very small so it’s not a valid threat,’” opines Antje Missbach, a research fellow at Monash University’s School of Social Sciences in Melbourne. “There are many ways Indonesia could make a point without involving its navy.”

Moreover, she adds, “Look what happened last time Australia offended them,” referring to when Indonesia recalled its ambassador to Australia for six months following revelations by NSA whistle-blower Edward Snowden that Australia had spied on Yudhoyono and his wife.

Speaking to TIME, Australian Immigration Minister Scott Morrison says, “It is not the government’s policy to incur Indonesia’s waters” and blames past incursions on the opposition government it replaced following the September 2013 general elections. “[We're] working closely with the new government of Indonesia on people-smuggling issues and we are optimistic about initial responses,” Morrison says.

Optimism is one thing; keeping out of your neighbor’s backyard is another altogether.

— With reporting by Yenni Kwok

Indonesia: New President Jokowi Promises Tougher Line With Australia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

R-73 Vympel made in Russia being lifted in Hang Nadim International Airport, Batam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Police Department conduct public exhibition in Maluku province, as part of education and a bid to make them much more closer with people especially students






A police woman explaining the weapons used by Indonesian Police departments to student at Public Exhibition, Saturday 1/11/2014 in Maluku.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Widodo Aims To Diversify Indonesia’s Defense Partnerships, Reduce Foreign Tech Imports*
Source : Bindiya Thomas ~ Dated : Monday, October 20, 2014 @ 01:15 PM





Widodo Aims To Diversify Indonesia’s Defense Partnerships, Reduce Foreign Tech Imports

Indonesia under President Joko Widodo may see a diversification of defence partners to achieve cost-effective procurement and develop local industry.

Earlier this month, Indonesia decided to buy into the South Korean Defense Acquisition Program Administration’s (DAPA) new mid-level fighter jet program.

Indonesia has typically relied on the US, Russia and Brazil for fighter aircraft and its new partnership with S. Korea indicates its readiness to find a regional partner to help achieve long-term military goals.

Jakarta has reportedly agreed to fund development costs up to 20 percent for the program worth an estimated $8 billion. A DAPA statement said it had signed an agreement with the Indonesian ministry of defense to develop the KF-X or Boramae fighter, which Seoul plans to deploy for operations around 2025.

Meanwhile, with the military budget set to grow Indonesian Military Commander General Moeldoko told local media that the air force is leaning toward the Su-35 as their F-5 replacement, with the JAS-39 in 2nd place and the F-16 a distant 3rd.

Indonesia’s defense procurement has grown significantly with a contract awarded recently to Airbus DS to provide its Air Force with the latest aircraft identification and air surveillance equipment earlier this year.

The company was awarded the contract by SBL Star Technology Pte Ltd., Singapore, to deliver two of its monopulse secondary surveillance radars MSSR 2000 I to equip the mobile air surveillance and tracking systems which will be operated by the Indonesian Air Force. The final delivery will be done beginning of next year.

Earlier this year the Indonesian Ministry of Defense took delivery of Rosoboronexport-built 37 BMP-3F vehicles, and will join 17 in-service models.

The first batch of Russian infantry fighting vehicles was given to Jakarta as part of a billion-dollar loan to Indonesia by the Russian state, signed September 6, 2007, during a visit of Russian President Vladimir Putin to the Indonesian capital.

The infantry fighting vehicles ordered by Indonesia arrived at its main naval base in the Javanese city of Surabaya in November 2010.

A new contract to buy 37 more Russian BMP-3 vehicles, worth $114 million, was signed in early May 2013.

Joko's senior advisor Luhut Pandjaitan told local media last month that Indonesia hopes build stronger defence ties with neighbours, particularly now with the rise of the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria, or ISIS.

According to Jokowi’s 41-page action plan, he has four main defense priorities.

First, continue supporting the professionalism of the Indonesian Military (TNI) by improving soldiers’ welfare and its main weapons systems by increasing the defense budget to 1.5 percent of gross domestic product (GDP) within five years.

Second, seek defense independence by reducing foreign technological imports, strengthening the domestic defense industry and diversifying Indonesia’s defense partnerships.

Third, complete the military’s Minimum Essential Force (MEF) blueprint and build it so that it eventually becomes a respectable maritime force in East Asia.

Finally, place defense policy as an integral part of a comprehensive and resilient national security system that reorders various defense, internal security, public safety and human security functions managed by the National Security Council (DKN).

Widodo Aims To Diversify Indonesia’s Defense Partnerships, Reduce Foreign Tech Imports

*Defense expo aims for arms development *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Sat, November 01 2014, 7:06 AM

National News
The upcoming 2014 Indo Defence Expo and Forum, the country’s largest military equipment exhibition, was expected to be a forum to forge defense partnerships between global and local defense companies, a Defense Ministry official said.

The ministry’s defense potential director general, Timbul Siahaan, said Friday that 56 countries and 700 foreign and local defense firms were expected to join the biannual event, which is scheduled for Nov. 5 – 8 at JIExpo Kemayoran Jakarta. 

On the sidelines of the exhibition, the ministry will hold seminars to discuss opportunities and regulations on defense cooperation with Indonesian firms.

“We want to promote to the international community all sides of our defense industries, including the regulations,” Timbul said in a press conference at the ministry’s headquarters in Central Jakarta on Friday.

“The 2012 Defense Industry Law regulates Indonesian firms must control at least 51 percent of a defense joint project, and the other 49 percent can be managed by its foreign counterpart,” he added.

The regulation is part of the country’s grand strategy to fulfill its Minimum Essential Force (MEF) and to have a strong defense industry by 2024.

Since being implemented in 2010, the strategy – coupled with financial backing of Rp 100 trillion (US$8.25 billion), has helped the country reach 40 percent of its MEF this year.

Also at the event, the ministry will sign an agreement with the Turkish government on the design development of a medium-sized tank.

“The project will be carried out by Indonesia’s state-owned land-systems and weapons maker PT Pindad and Turkish defense contractor FNSS,” Timbul said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indos said:


> Apalagi semenjak @Jakartans@PkDef bergabung...... Kalo yg punya Vietnam diusilin mulu sama China.


Thanks bro, tapi apa hubungan dgn Def Pk jadi lebih berwarna?
Jadi bingung sayah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*New Indonesian Maritime Affairs Minister declares war against illegal fishing*
Jumat, 31 Oktober 2014 21:32 WIB | 1.203 Views
Pewarta: Fardah




Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti. (ANTARA/Andika Wahyu)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia, the worlds largest archipelagic nation, has abundant marine resources with economic prospects touching Rp3,000 trillion (US$257 billion) per year.

But, Indonesian waters (almost 70 percent of its national territory) are exposed to illegal fishing activities by foreign poachers. Between 2001 and 2003, 6,215 cases related to illegal fishing had been recorded.

Poaching in Indonesian waters has been on the rise due to poor supervision and legal enforcement to curb illegal fishing by foreign fishermen and boats.

According to Public Coalition for Fisheries Justice (Kiara), the state lost Rp101 trillion to illegal fishing activities between January and August 2014, during which a total of 1.6 million tons of fish (182 tons per day) were stolen from Indonesian waters.

Most of the foreign fishing boats that poached in Indonesian waters came from Vietnam, Malaysia, Thailand, the Philippines, Taiwan, Hong Kong, and China.

"Boats bearing the flags of foreign countries entered much deeper into Indonesian territorial waters and islands," Selamet Daroyni of Kiara said in Jakarta on Oct 29, 2014.

He further stated that nine of the countrys 11 regional fisheries management areas have indications of overfishing due to poaching.

Earlier, Chairman of the Board of Trustees of the Unitary Indonesian Traditional Fishermen (KNTI) M. Rizal Damanik said 30 percent losses caused by illegal fishing in the world was suffered by Indonesia.

"So, according to the report of the FAO Fisheries and Aquaculture Department, illegal fishing has caused losses to the tune of US$23 billion. And about 30 percent of illegal fishing in the world occurred in Indonesia," Rizal Damanik added.

Given the huge losses suffered by the state, new Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti has expressed her determination to eliminate illegal fishing activities from Indonesian waters.

According to the minister, the country has suffered a significant loss, especially in the form of tax revenue, due to illegal fishing.

"I will eradicate them all," Susi Pudjiastuti had stated at a press conference after the transfer of power between her and her predecessor Sharif Cicip Sutardjo.

She had also noted she might continue the good programs created by Sutardjo. "I will see, in the course of time, what to change or retain in the various policies of the previous minister," Susi added.

During a meeting with entrepreneurs from the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin), on Oct. 30, 2014, the new minister revealed her plans to stop issuing new entry permits to fishing trawlers until the end of 2014.

While justifying her decision to put a halt on the issuance of new entry permits to fishing trawlers, she apologized if the decision was to negatively affect the fisheries business in Indonesia.

According to the minister, several foreign ships and Indonesian ships sponsored by foreign parties had carried out illegal fishing in Indonesian waters, especially near Maluku, Sumatra, and the Indian Ocean.

"Dont you want to be independent? Why should someone else (foreigners) enjoy our rich natural resources?" Susi, who is also an entrepreneur, asked.

Indonesia has abundant marine resources, but they are subjected to rampant poaching because the nation lacks necessary regulations to protect its natural resources, she stated.

Australia, for instance, has a policy to protect 70 percent of its Great Barrier Reef from fishing activities, she pointed out.

She also has plans to invite foreign ambassadors to discuss issues concerning illegal fishing in Indonesian waters.

"I plan to invite all foreign ambassadors to talk about illegal fishing," the minister said.

The minister revealed she wanted to have a "heart-to-heart" talk with the ambassadors.

Earlier this year, the maritime affairs and fisheries ministry had disclosed that the country was losing Rp101 trillion (US$ 8.8 million) a year to illegal, unreported, and unregulated (IUU) fishing activities in its waters.

It also resulted in the Indonesian government losing revenue from foregone tax on fisheries products and fuel subsidy, the secretary to the maritime affairs and fisheries ministrys director general for supervision of fishery resources, Ida Kusuma Wardaningsih, stated in early 2014.

Besides this, local fishermen, especially those working as small scale communities, could not compete with illegal fishermen who usually deployed bigger ships to poach in Indonesian waters, she added.

One of the largest maritime countries, with about 5.8 million square kilometers of marine territory, Indonesia has around 92,000-km-long beach and coastal areas.

Safeguarding such a large maritime zone is not easy particularly in the absence of facilities such as adequate patrol boats. Despite the limitations in protecting its water territory, the Indonesian government is determined to fight IUU fishing.

According to data from the ministry, from January to April 2014, the Indonesian water police confiscated 16 ships involved in illegal fishing in Indonesian waters. Eight of the ships carried Vietnams flag.

From 2007 to April 2014, the Directorate of Marine and Fisheries Resources Control seized 103 Thai fishing ships.

Meanwhile, Rizal Damanik of KNTI advised the new government on three challenges in the maritime sector. The first challenge is to coordinate the state budget for the maritime sector by focusing on the welfare of fishermen and marine economic sovereignty.

"The second is to manage natural resources that cause losses in marine and fisheries sector. The role and functions of the maritime sector is only calculated on the basis of economic contribution and land area as an indicator of mobilization of the state resources," he added.

The third challenge is to get fishing organizations, farmers, and coastal dwellers to participate in the drafting of public policy.
(T.F001/INE/KR-BSR/S012)

New Indonesian Maritime Affairs Minister declares war against illegal fishing - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Must Rise to Strengthen ASEAN*
Source: Getty
Vikram Nehru, Nadia BulkinOP-ED MARCH 5, 2014_NIKKEI ASIAN REVIEW_
SUMMARY
Indonesia’s future rests with Southeast Asia, and ASEAN is at the heart of the region’s institutional architecture. If Indonesia is to shape its own geostrategic environment, then it must work with its neighbors to strengthen ASEAN.



The Association of Southeast Asian Nations is at the heart of the region's institutional architecture. Having driven economic integration and four decades of rapid growth, Asean has enabled its 10 member states to punch above their weight in Asian and global affairs.

But amid rapidly evolving challenges, the institution must adapt equally swiftly

In times of crisis, Asean has often looked to Indonesia for leadership. The country's size, vibrant democracy, economic performance and relative military strength make it primus inter pares in the Asean community. Beyond the region, Indonesia's clout is enhanced by growing international prominence through its roles in the G-20, the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation forum, the World Trade Organization and in climate change diplomacy. There has even been talk of Indonesia "outgrowing" Asean as its outlook becomes more global.


That does not mean Indonesia always gets its way in the region. For example, it failed in its 2004 bid to build a genuine regional security framework as envisioned in the Asean Charter. Asean instead chose "soft cooperation" that stopped well short of the robust security arrangements Jakarta wanted.

*PROTECTING ITSELF*
Now, however, a new security risk confronts Southeast Asia. It stems from the rise of China as a military superpower and the challenge it poses to a weakened, distracted United States.

China has used its expanding military capabilities to advance its interests in the East China and South China seas. Recently Beijing announced an air defense identification zone covering most of the East China Sea, including areas claimed by Japan and South Korea. Just six days later, the Chinese province of Hainan issued fishing regulations covering 2 million sq. km of the South China Sea -- overlapping with areas claimed by the Philippines and Vietnam.

Both announcements reinforced concerns in the Asia-Pacific about China's strategic intentions. The ADIZ announcement, in particular, raised tensions in the East China Sea to the point where the slightest miscalculation by either Japanese or Chinese patrolling vessels around the disputed the Senkaku Islands -- known as the Diaoyu in China -- could lead to conflict. China has every intention of extending its ADIZ to cover the South China Sea. This will constrain sea and air lines of communication, with possibly severe repercussions for Southeast Asia. Southeast Asia's strategic location astride the Strait of Malacca has generated enormous benefits. The region cannot afford to have its transport links constrained by any country's decision to change the status quo in violation of international law.

In defending its interests, Southeast Asia cannot rely solely on strategic partners for support. It must build its own capabilities. Unsurprisingly, growth in Southeast Asia's defense spending is now among the world's highest. Yet no Southeast Asian country is capable of going toe-to-toe with China. Asean's only route forward is to strengthen security relationships among its members and build security ties with strategic partners. In the process, Asean and its various security forums must graduate from information-sharing to defense cooperation, conflict resolution and conflict prevention.

*UNDERSIZED, UNDERFUNDED*
Furthermore, if Asean is to build a security framework for the 21st century, then it needs a capable secretariat. Unfortunately, the Asean Secretariat (ASEC) is too small for its current mandate, let alone an expanded one. Financial contribution to ASEC, set at $1.5 million per member per year, gives it an annual budget of about $15 million, which, for Asean's 600 million inhabitants, comes to 2.5 U.S. cents per person. That is a pittance for an organization with a mandate as broad as Asean's. In contrast, the European Commission managed over $200 billion in contributions from EU member states in 2012, the equivalent of $400 per person -- 16,000 times Asean's budget.

ASEC is not just short on money. Its staff of 260 cannot possibly manage its many responsibilities. It does not help that two-thirds of its staff is assigned from the bureaucratic ranks of member states instead of being selected through competitive processes offering market-based salaries.

Asean has formed a task force to bolster ASEC. Indonesia should urge the task force to be innovative and propose fundamental changes to make the secretariat capable of coordinating effectively across its many functions. Then it should urge fellow member states to back ASEC with additional funding.

Indonesia's future rests with Southeast Asia. If the country is to shape its own geostrategic environment, then it must work with its neighbors to strengthen the region's institutional architecture. Asean needs to build a security framework capable of protecting the region's vital interests and its members' national sovereignty. In the past, when the organization has needed bold leadership, Indonesia has provided it. Indonesia must rise to the challenge again.

This article was originally published in the _Nikkei Asian Review_.

Indonesia Must Rise to Strengthen ASEAN - Carnegie Endowment for International Peace

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

Indonesia Army Anoa 2, with some improvement with Add-on ceramic armor, and option to add Remote weapon station









close up of the remote weapon
credit to decodex @kaskus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Spike ATGM?


----------



## NarThoD

madokafc said:


> Spike ATGM?


i dont know it can be fitted to Anoa, Pindad hasn't publish the main improvements


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Germany fascinated by RI’s maritime vision *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Fri, October 31 2014, 11:56 AM





*Georg Witschel*._ JP_
World News
President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s vision to make Indonesia the world’s maritime axis has prompted Germany, the world’s third-largest arms exporter, to strengthen the two countries’ bilateral partnership with maritime defense.

German Ambassador to Indonesia Georg Witschel said that German Foreign Minister Frank-Walter Steinmeier would be visiting Indonesia on Nov. 2-3 to conduct bilateral talks with Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi.

* “Germany has a lot to offer, indeed. Our shipyards, supply industries, ocean carriers and logistic companies are strong players, standing ready to get more actively involved in Indonesia,” he told reporters at the embassy on Thursday.*

He said that Steinmeier would be accompanied not only by officials from his ministry, but also academics and 15 senior business representatives, from steel producer and automotive industry company ThyssenKrupp AG, shipyard firm Meyer Werft GmbH, Hamburg Port Authority, engineering firm Ferrostaal AG and European aerospace giant Airbus.

“During his visit, Steinmeier will also meet with businesspeople and Indonesian civil society. He will also meet with Jokowi,” he said. 

During his visit, Steinmeier also plans to visit Tanjung Priok and Sunda Kelapa ports in North Jakarta. Sunda Kelapa was the historic port chosen by Jokowi and Vice President Jusuf Kalla as the venue to deliver their post-election victory speech on July 22. On a traditional phinisi boat of the Bugis community in Makassar, the duo delivered their maritime-axis vision again.

“By visiting Sunda Kelapa Port, he [Steinmeier] wants to gain first-hand knowledge of the maritime situation and archipelagic nature of Indonesia,” Witschel said.

He added that the maritime agenda and investments in port infrastructure would offer opportunities for increased economic relations in the countries’ diplomatic ties, which have lasted 62 years.

The value of Germany’s and Indonesia’s bilateral trade amounted to US$7.3 billion in 2013, up from $7.2 billion in 2012 and $6.6 billion in 2011, according to data provided by Indonesia’s Trade Ministry.

Germany is among Indonesia’s top-10 trade partners, with trade reaching a value of $4 billion from January to July this year.

Besides the maritime vision of the country’s new administration, Witschel emphasized the imminent implementation of the ASEAN Economic Community (AEC) next year, saying it would offer further opportunities for investment in Indonesia.

“I am sure that the number of German companies engaged in Indonesia will increase significantly in the years to come,” said Germany’s former envoy to Ottawa, Canada.

Witschel said Steinmeier’s upcoming visit to Indonesia would be his second, having visited Jakarta in 2008, when he met with former foreign minister Nur Hassan Wirajuda and former president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.

Along with Yudhoyono, German Chancellor Angela Merkel made an “Indonesia-Germany Joint Declaration for a Comprehensive Partnership: Shaping Globalization and Sharing Responsibility” during her visit to Jakarta in 2012. 

The declaration aimed to widen the scope of German-Indonesian relations to the fields of political and security cooperation; trade; investment and development; education and culture; science and technology; the environment; climate change; forestry and renewable energy. 

Witschel said that next year, the German and Indonesian governments would continue their negotiations, as the German government had committed to pouring ¤570 million into development in Indonesia in three prioritized areas, namely energy and climate change; sustainable economic development and good governance and global networks.

“He [Steinmeier] will share Germany’s experience in the European Union [during his meeting with Minh]. He will also discuss regional issues, such as the South China Sea disputes,” he added. (alz/dyl)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Seems will be a lot more toys will added by Jokowi.


----------



## Nike

NarThoD said:


> Seems will be a lot more toys will added by Jokowi.



I just waiting for Indo-Defense Expo 2014, my all of us working so hard to make the event a big success. A lot of surprises will be announced and some rumor will be circulated while the exhibition be held.


----------



## NarThoD

madokafc said:


> I just waiting for Indo-Defense Expo 2014, my all of us working so hard to make the event a big success. A lot of surprises will be announced and some rumor will be circulated while the exhibition be held.


And i bet your fans from Kaskus are waiting for you there  so our newest wheeled IFV are going to introduced there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

NarThoD said:


> And i bet your fans from Kaskus are waiting for you there  so our newest wheeled IFV are going to introduced there?



just wait the show then.....


----------



## NarThoD

Indonesia army inspects an israeli Corner Shot. there's a rumor our army buys few hundred of this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

that's rifle is in which being held by our Army personnel is Korean made my friend


----------



## Nike

The contest is going hot around here 





_Paul Smith, Capability Development Manager (mantan test pilot) untuk Eurofighter Typhoon, berfoto dalam seragam terbangnya saat kampanye Indonesia Lepas Landas: Boarding di M.H. Thamrin pada hari Minggu, 2 November 2014._


Pabrikan pesawat tempur Eurofighter menggelar sosialisasi perkembangan industri kedirgantaraan dan penerbangan militer. Acara ini digelar di area Car Free Day, Jl. M. H. Thamrin, Jakarta Pusat pada Minggu (2/11/2014). Hadir dalam acara ini perwakilan dari Eurofighter Direktur Export, Joe Parker dan Capability Development Manager, Paul Smith.

Selain diikuti pengunjung Car Free Day, acara ini juga diikuti komunitas peminat aviasi dan militer Indonesia. Dalam diskusi tersebut, Joe mengatakan, kehadiran Eurofighter dapat memberikan keuntungan ekonomi bagi Indonesia. Selain itu, pihaknya sudah memiliki kerjasama dengan industri penerbangan Indonesia, PT Dirgantara sejak lama.

"Indonesia sudah bekerjasama dengan Airbus Group, tidak hanya sebatas komersial tapi juga militer. Ini juga memberikan potensi lapangan pekerjaan industrial dan teknik yang bernilai tinggi dan berkelanjutan. Saya harap Eurofighter bisa menjaga angkasa Indonesia," tutur Joe.

Sementara itu, Paul yang pernah menjadi test pilot Eurofighter Tphoon menjelaskan, bahwa pesawat swing role ini paling tangguh dan andal dibanding pesawat tempur negara lain. Sejumlah perangkat canggih ditempatkan di pesawat tempur pada 4 negara yakni Inggris, Jerman, Spanyol dan Itali ini.

"Eurofighter sangat unggul baik dari segi kecepatan, power, lincah dan dia bisa terbang lebih tinggi dari pesawat-pesawat lain. Pilot sendiri bisa fokus di peperangan udara dan darat tanpa memerhatikan sekeliling dia. Ia bisa mengantisipasi ancaman dari arah lain," cakap Joe yang mengenakan seragam pilot ini.

Kementrian Pertahanan dan TNI Angkatan Udara hingga kini masih mengkaji calon pengganti pesawat tempur F-5 yang akan di pensiunkan. Sejumlah pilihan sudah dilirik seperti Sukhoi Su-35 dari Rusia, Dassault Rafale dari Perancis, JAS Grippen dari Swedia serta pesawat tempur asal Amerika.

Sementara Eurofighter Typhoon diusulkan PT Dirgantara Indonesia karena pihak produsen sangat mungkin berbagi dalam hal transfer teknologi dan juga lisensi suku cadang. Penggantian pesawat F-5 sendiri sudah disusun pada RPJMN 2015-2019 yang direncanakan sebanyak 12 unit.

Dalam Undang-Undang Nomor 16 Tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan, pembelian Alat Utama Sistem Senjata (Alutsista) harus berperan meningkatkan peran industri dalam negeri. Pada tahun 2012, pemenuhan alutsista dalam negeri mencapai 15,8%. Ditargetkan pada tahun 2019, Industri Pertahanan dalam negeri mampu memenuhi 50% kebutuhan alutsista TNI. 

Mengenal Pesawat Tempur Eurofighter yang Dibidik Indonesia - Liputan6.com


----------



## NarThoD

madokafc said:


> that's rifle is in which being held by our Army personnel is Korean made my friend


great. thanks for the correction


----------



## NarThoD

Indonesian Marine Corps arsenals

AMX 10















BTR-80











BTR-80 of Indonesia Contigent
Do you guys see somthing legit above? enjoy:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD

BVP-2
credit to uploader













BMP-3F














why so serious? 
(kidding)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baukiki88

madokafc said:


> I just waiting for Indo-Defense Expo 2014, my all of us working so hard to make the event a big success. A lot of surprises will be announced and some rumor will be circulated while the exhibition be held.


Is indo defence 2014 open to public visitors? I heard its only for officers??

For those who visit indo defence dont forget to take pictures of Russian booth, Saab gripen booth, Northop, Lockheed, Eurofighter, PTDI etc and share it here. Thanks


----------



## NarThoD

PT-76
All upgraded with new 90mm gun, and better engines. BMP 3F is projected to replace it














RM-70

















105mm Howitzer









And i found this strange vehicle




is this Bundeswehr? or our Marine. they both have smiliar camouflage

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD

LVT-7

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD

Something legit here...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

random pics










bravo, sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Bonus for Monday nite


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

NarThoD said:


> And i found this strange vehicle
> View attachment 142344
> 
> is this Bundeswehr? or our Marine. they both have smiliar camouflage


My friend, if it was our Marines, there will be a big-bold-yellow annoying word "MARINIR" written at the side of the vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Tribute to female members of the Armed Forces in service for UN mission











Female member of Air Force Para-Commando Paskhas unit, wears her Beret during the celebration of Indonesian Air Force Anniversary in Indobatt HQ in Lebanon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dante

madokafc said:


> Spike ATGM?


No
That is an Adunok RCWS from Belarus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

baukiki88 said:


> Is indo defence 2014 open to public visitors? I heard its only for officers??
> 
> For those who visit indo defence dont forget to take pictures of Russian booth, Saab gripen booth, Northop, Lockheed, Eurofighter, PTDI etc and share it here. Thanks



the last day will be open for Public


----------



## baukiki88

Here is the list of exhibitors for Indo Defence 2014

"558 Aircraft Repair Plant" JSC Republic of Belarus
"Belspetsvneshtechnika" SFTUE Belarus
A 3 Securicon Pty Ltd Indonesia
AAL Group LTD UAE
Acez Instruments Pte Ltd Singapore
Aerodyne Research LLC USA
Aerospace Australia Limited Australia
AgustaWestland S.p.A. Italy
Air Defence Concern "Almaz Antey",jsc Russia
Air Force Institute of Technology (AFIT) Poland
AirbusGroup Germany
AirbusGroup The Netherlands
Aircraft Industries, a.s. Czech Republic
Almaz central Marine Design Bureau,jsc Russia
Amyntas Aristos Stratos Singapore
AOBP Czech Republic
APG USA USA
Armscor South Africa
Artha Pratama Wicakson Indonesia
Aselsan Indonesia Indonesia
Asociatia Clusterul Tehnologiilor de Securitate Romania
Australian Defence Apparel (ADA) Australia
Aviation Services (GSA ) PTE Ltd Australia
AVIBRAS INDÚSTRIA AEROESPACIAL S/A Brazil
Avon Protection USA
B.O.I.S. - FILTRY, spol. s r.o. Czech Republic
BAE System Belgium
Bank Negara Indonesia Indonesia
Basatria / Bogar Artha Satria Indonesia
Bay Industrial Indonesia Indonesia
Beijing Longhope Police Equipment Co.,Ltd. (B 072 China
Bell Helicopter Textron Inc. USA
Beretta Defence Technologies Italy
BHARAT ELECTRONICS LIMITED (BEL) India
Bhimasena Research & Technologies,PT Indonesia
Brahmos Aerospace India
Canadian Technology Systems Canada
Cassens & Plath GmbH Germany
Cenrex Ltd Poland
Central Design Bureau For Marine Engineering "RUBIN" ,jsc Russia
Central Military Bureau of Design and Technology Poland
Cenzin sp.z.o.o Poland
Česká letecká servisní a.s. Czech Republic
Chemring UK United kingdom
CILAS France
CMI Teknologi Indonesia
concern Kalashnikov Russia
Condor Non - Lethal Technologies Brazil
Cornerstone Technica Pte Ltd Singapore
CSIR South Africa
Czech Trade Czech Republic
Daejeon International Marketing Enterprise (DIME) South Korea
Daewoo Shipbuilding & Maring Engineering CO.,LTD. (DSME) South Korea
Dahana (Persero), PT Indonesia
Damen Schelde Netherlands
DASAN Machineries Co., Ltd. South Korea
DAT - DANAN ARMAMENTS TECHNOLOGY Indonesia
DCI France
DCNS France
DEFENCE EXHIBITION ORGANISATION (DEO) - MINISTRY OF DEFENCE, GOVT OF INDIA Indiia
Denel SOC Ltd South Africa
Diehl Defence GmbH Germany
Diratama Jaya Mandiri , PT Indonesia
Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) Indonesia
Dong In Optical Co., Ltd South Korea
Doosan DST CO.,Ltd. South Korea
Drei Söhne Technologies (Deutschland) Sdn Bhd Malaysia
Dunia Marine Indonesia
Duveet co., ltd. South Korea
EID - Empresa de Investigacao e Desenvolvimento de Electronica, SA Portugal
Elmas Indonesia
Embassy of Brazil Indonesia
Embassy of Canada Indonesia
Embraer SA Brazil
EO System Co.,Ltd. South Korea
ERA a.s. Czech Republic
ERAP KOREA CO., LTD South Korea
Eurenco France
Eurofighter Jadgflugzeug GmbH Germany
Expal Systems Spain
Fabryka Broni "Lucznik" - Radom Sp. z o.o Poland
Famatex, PT Indonesia
Farin Industri Nusantara, PT Indonesia
FIDAE 2016 Chile
Flir Systems USA
FNSS SAVUNMA SİSTEMLERİ A.Ş. Turkey
France Pavilion (GIFAS) France
Garda Persada, PT Indonesia
GARDEN REACH SHIPBUILDERS & ENGINEERS LTD (GRSE) 
( A Govt. of India Undertaking ) India
General Dynamics C4 System USA
Genesys Aerosystems Indonesia
GEW Technologies (Pty) Ltd Republic of South Africa
Gicat / Coges France
Gielissen Interior & Exhibitons The Netherlands
GLOBE TRADE Prague Czech Republic
GMF Aero Asia Indonesia
GORDIC spol. s r. o. Czech Republic
Ground Co., Ltd South Korea
Gumarny Zubri as Czech Republic
Haix®-Schuhe Produktions and Vertriebs GmbH Germany
HANWHA CORPORATION South Korea
Harris Corp. USA
HASEMA PHILIP, PT Indonesia
Hawker Pasific Australia
Heliflite Australia
HINDUSTAN AERONAUTICS LIMITED (HAL India
Honeywell Aerospace USA
HT Srl Italy
Huta Stali Jakosciowych S.A. Poland
Hutchinson France
HWEEJAN (S) PTE LTD Singapore
Hytera Communication Co., Ltd China
IAMSA Indonesia
Indoguardika Cipta Kreasi, PT Indonesia
Indonesia Defence services Indonesia
Industri Kapal Indonesia (Persero), PT Indonesia
Industri Telekomunikasi Indonesia (Persero) Indonesia
Infoglobal Indonesia
Innosimulation Technology Indonesia Indonesia
Insitu Pacific USA
Instalaza S.A. Spain
Interstate Corporation for Development Rusia
Jain Technology Co., Ltd. South Korea
Jihua 3513 Industry Co.,Ltd. (BP 10) China
Kadomas Aviasindo, PT Indonesia
Kalimasada Pusaka, PT Indonesia
Kangnam Co., Ltd. South Korea
Kärcher Futuretech GmbH Germany
Kelvin Hughes Ltd Singapore
Kenindo Teknologi Indonesia Indonesia
KNT Engineering & Trading Pte. Ltd. Singapore
Kolon Global Corporation South Korea
Kongsberg Defence & Aerospace AS Norway
KOREA AEROSPACE INDUSTRIES, LTD (KAI) South Korea
KOREA CNO TECH CO.,Ltd. South Korea
Korea Defense Industy Association (KDIA) South Korea
Krakatau Steel (Persero), PT Indonesia
L3 Wescam Canada
Lacroix France
LANEX a.s. Czech Republic
Len Industri (Persero) , PT Indonesia
LIG Nex1 Co., Ltd South Korea
Lockheed Martin USA
Loew Brant Pte Ltd Singapore
LOGA Czech Republic
Lundin Indonesia
Lürssen International Singapore
Machinery & Industrial Group N. V (Kurganmash - Zavod) Russia
Malaysia Industry Council for Defence, Enforcement and Security Defence Industry ,Division, Ministry of Defence Malaysia Malaysia
MAN Diesel & Turbo France
Marine Jet Power AB Singapore
MATS International Indonesia, PT Indonesia
MAZAGON DOCK LIMITED (MDL) ( A Govt. of India Undertaking ) India
MBDA France
Mechanical Engineering Research Institute "NIMI",jsc Russia
Meopta Systems, s.r.o Czech Republic
Merpati Wahana Raya, PT Indonesia
Meta Networks South Korea
Microflown AVISA The Netherlands
Milworks Solutions PTE. LTD. Singapore
Minotor Service Belarus
Miratech International Tradindo, PT Indonesia
Mishra Dhatu Nigam Limited (MIDHANI) ( A Govt. of India Enterprise ) India
MJA Tech Indonesia
Multi Integra ,PT Indonesia
Navantia Spain
Naviworks Co.,Ltd. South Korea
Nexter France
Northrop Grumman Integrated Defence Services Australia
NPO High Precision Complex,jsc Russia
Nusantara Turbin Dan Propulsi Indonesia
OIP Sensor System Belgium
OMNIPOL Praha Czech Republic
OPTIX CO Bulgaria
Optokon Czech Republic
Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) India
OSI Maritime Systems Canada
Otokar Otomotiv ve Savunma Sanayi A.S. Turkey
PAL Indonesia (Persero), PT Indonesia
Palindo Marine, PT Indonesia
Panorama Timur Jaya ,PT Indonesia
Paris Airshow 2015 France
PCO JSC Poland
Peopleworks Republic of Korea
Persada Aman Sentosa, PT Indonesia
Photonis Night Vision Netherlands
Pimco Ltd. Poland
Pindad (Persero), PT Indonesia
poličské strojírny a.s Czech Republic
POLISH CHAMBER OF NATIONAL DEFENCE MANUFACTURERS Poland
Polish Chamber of National Defence Manufactures Poland
Poongsan Corporation South Korea
Precision Technologies Pte Ltd Singapore
Przedsiebiorstwo Innowacyjno-Wdrozeniowe Armpol Ltd. Poland
PT. INTERNATIONAL AIRLINES
Putrindo Adiyasa Perkasa ,PT Indonesia
Pyrotek Indonesia , PT Indonesia
Pyser-SGI (Asia) Pte Ltd Singapore
Queen World, PT Indonesia
Radian Putra Metropolindo Pratama, PT Indonesia
Radiotechnika Marketing Sp. z o.o. Poland
Radiozavod Russia
Radius c/o RUAG Singapore
Regio Aviasi Industri,PT Indonesia
Renault Truck Defense France
Research and Production Corporation "URALVAGOINZAVOD", Jsc Rusia
Reutech Communications A Division of Reutech Pty Ltd South Africa
Rheinmetall AG Corporate Sector Defence Germany
Ripple Effect Systems (Pty) Ltd South Africa
Rockwell Collins USA
Rohde & Schwarz Indonesia ,PT Indonesia
ROKETSAN A.Ş. Turkey
Rosoboronexport Russia
Roxel France
Russian Technologies State Coorporation Russia
Ryca PTE LTD Singapore
Saab Asia Pacific Co. Ltd Thailand
SAAB Australia Australia
Saba Wijaya, PT Indonesia
Sabiex International Belgium
Samyang Comtech Co., Ltd. South Korea
SANCHEONG CO., LTD. South Korea
Sari Bahari, PT Indonesia
SARSILMAZ SİLAH SANAYİ A.Ş. Turkey
Selex ES Italy
Sellier & Bellot JSC Czech Republic
Sentra Surya EkaJaya, PT Indonesia
Severnoye Design Bureau,jsc Russia
Shenzhen Tangreat Technology Co.,Ltd. (BOOTH NO. BP 05) China
Shoghi Communications Ltd India
Sistemindo Teknotama Mandiri Indonesia
SOG Indonesia , PT Indonesia
Soon Lian Hardware (PTE) LTD Singapore
Sri Rejeki Isman Indonesia
Stelop Pte. Ltd Singapore
Stream Peak International Pte Ltd Singapore
STREIT Group USA
Sun Drive S.r.o Czech Republic
Sunghan Corporation Co., LTD South Korea
SURREY HI-TECH INC. China
Surya Kepanjen Indonesia
T & E SIMULATION Indonesia
T-CZ Czech Republic
TDA - TURKISH DEFENCE ALLIANCE Turkey
Team Defence Australia Australia
Tekmast Belgium
Teltronic S.A. Unipersonal Spain
Tenikaina, PT Indonesia
Terma A/S Denmark
Tesco Marine Indonesia
Thales France
Theon Sensors S.A. Greece
Tiga Laras Indonesia, PT Indonesia
Trakka Corp Pty , Ltd Australia
Turangga Group Indonesia Indonesia
Turbomeca France
Turkish Defence & Aerospace Industry Exporters' Association Turkey
UDARA MAYA SOLUSINDO, PT Indonesia
UKROBORONPROM State Concern Ukraine
UKTI DSO United Kingdom
Ultra Electronics / Nobiskrug Gmbh United Kingdom
United Aircraft corporation Russia
United Shipbilding Corporation Russia
Universal Avionics USA
URAL Automobile Works,OJSC Russia
Varley Australia
Victorinox (Kawan Lama Internusa, PT) Indonesia
VITZROCELL CO.,LTD. South Korea
VOGO Co. Ltd South Korea
VOP Dolní Bousov s r.o Czech Republic
Vympel Shipyard Rusia
Wahana Sarana Baladika, PT Indonesia
WAHGO INTERNATIONAL CORP., PT Indonesia
Weibel Scientific A/S Denmark
Wojskowe Zaklady Inzynieryjne JSC Poland
Woo Kyung Optics Co., Ltd. South Korea
Woosung I.B. Co., Ltd. South Korea
YONCA ONUK SAVUNMA SANAYİ A.Ş. Turkey
Yugoimport-SDPR Serbia
Zelenodolsk Design Bureau Russia
ZEVETA AMMUNITION s.r.o. Czech Republic

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

madokafc said:


> *Indonesia Must Rise to Strengthen ASEAN*
> Source: Getty
> Vikram Nehru, Nadia BulkinOP-ED MARCH 5, 2014_NIKKEI ASIAN REVIEW_
> SUMMARY
> Indonesia’s future rests with Southeast Asia, and ASEAN is at the heart of the region’s institutional architecture. If Indonesia is to shape its own geostrategic environment, then it must work with its neighbors to strengthen ASEAN.
> 
> The Association of Southeast Asian Nations is at the heart of the region's institutional architecture. Having driven economic integration and four decades of rapid growth, Asean has enabled its 10 member states to punch above their weight in Asian and global affairs.
> 
> But amid rapidly evolving challenges, the institution must adapt equally swiftly
> 
> *In times of crisis, Asean has often looked to Indonesia for leadership. The country's size, vibrant democracy, economic performance and relative military strength make it primus inter pares in the Asean community. *Beyond the region, Indonesia's clout is enhanced by growing international prominence through its roles in the G-20, the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation forum, the World Trade Organization and in climate change diplomacy. There has even been talk of Indonesia "outgrowing" Asean as its outlook becomes more global.
> 
> That does not mean Indonesia always gets its way in the region. For example, it failed in its 2004 bid to build a genuine regional security framework as envisioned in the Asean Charter. Asean instead chose "soft cooperation" that stopped well short of the robust security arrangements Jakarta wanted.
> 
> *PROTECTING ITSELF*
> Now, however, a new security risk confronts Southeast Asia. It stems from the rise of China as a military superpower and the challenge it poses to a weakened, distracted United States.
> 
> China has used its expanding military capabilities to advance its interests in the East China and South China seas. Recently Beijing announced an air defense identification zone covering most of the East China Sea, including areas claimed by Japan and South Korea. Just six days later, the Chinese province of Hainan issued fishing regulations covering 2 million sq. km of the South China Sea -- overlapping with areas claimed by the Philippines and Vietnam.
> 
> Both announcements reinforced concerns in the Asia-Pacific about China's strategic intentions. The ADIZ announcement, in particular, raised tensions in the East China Sea to the point where the slightest miscalculation by either Japanese or Chinese patrolling vessels around the disputed the Senkaku Islands -- known as the Diaoyu in China -- could lead to conflict. China has every intention of extending its ADIZ to cover the South China Sea. This will constrain sea and air lines of communication, with possibly severe repercussions for Southeast Asia. Southeast Asia's strategic location astride the Strait of Malacca has generated enormous benefits. The region cannot afford to have its transport links constrained by any country's decision to change the status quo in violation of international law.
> 
> In defending its interests, Southeast Asia cannot rely solely on strategic partners for support. It must build its own capabilities. Unsurprisingly, growth in Southeast Asia's defense spending is now among the world's highest. Yet no Southeast Asian country is capable of going toe-to-toe with China. Asean's only route forward is to strengthen security relationships among its members and build security ties with strategic partners. In the process, Asean and its various security forums must graduate from information-sharing to defense cooperation, conflict resolution and conflict prevention.
> 
> *UNDERSIZED, UNDERFUNDED*
> Furthermore, if Asean is to build a security framework for the 21st century, then it needs a capable secretariat. Unfortunately, the Asean Secretariat (ASEC) is too small for its current mandate, let alone an expanded one. Financial contribution to ASEC, set at $1.5 million per member per year, gives it an annual budget of about $15 million, which, for Asean's 600 million inhabitants, comes to 2.5 U.S. cents per person. That is a pittance for an organization with a mandate as broad as Asean's. In contrast, the European Commission managed over $200 billion in contributions from EU member states in 2012, the equivalent of $400 per person -- 16,000 times Asean's budget.
> 
> ASEC is not just short on money. Its staff of 260 cannot possibly manage its many responsibilities. It does not help that two-thirds of its staff is assigned from the bureaucratic ranks of member states instead of being selected through competitive processes offering market-based salaries.
> 
> Asean has formed a task force to bolster ASEC. Indonesia should urge the task force to be innovative and propose fundamental changes to make the secretariat capable of coordinating effectively across its many functions. Then it should urge fellow member states to back ASEC with additional funding.
> 
> Indonesia's future rests with Southeast Asia. If the country is to shape its own geostrategic environment, then it must work with its neighbors to strengthen the region's institutional architecture. Asean needs to build a security framework capable of protecting the region's vital interests and its members' national sovereignty. In the past, when the organization has needed bold leadership, Indonesia has provided it. Indonesia must rise to the challenge again.
> 
> This article was originally published in the _Nikkei Asian Review_.
> 
> Indonesia Must Rise to Strengthen ASEAN - Carnegie Endowment for International Peace



nyesek banget ini artikel klo dibaca tetangga sblah.. sakitnya tu di siiniii !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*China calls for ‘new maritime silk road’ partnership with RI*

Yohanna Ririhena, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Mon, November 03 2014, 11:17 AM


World News

Under fire
Time to vote
Germany-RI bilateral trade vision correlates with govt development program: Retno
Chinese President Xi Jinping will push for closer trade and maritime cooperation with Indonesia under the establishment of the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road, a reference to the ancient trade and cultural route between China and other parts of Asia, Europe and the Middle East.

Only weeks after the inauguration of President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, Xi has sent his foreign minister Wang Yi to Jakarta to discuss bilateral and regional issues. 

The Chinese foreign minister is scheduled to meet with his Indonesian counterpart, Retno LP Marsudi, at the Pancasila Building in Pejambon, Central Jakarta, on Monday.

The Chinese embassy’s head of press and public affairs, Zhang Yongchao, said that the two chief diplomats would discuss an array of topics including the forthcoming visit of President Jokowi to Beijing to attend the APEC summit and to meet with Xi.

“They may touch upon important bilateral, regional and international issues of common interest with the aim of further strengthening the Comprehensive Strategic Partnership under the new circumstances,” Zhang told The Jakarta Post on Sunday.

After Jokowi’s inauguration, Xi congratulated the newly sworn-in President on his assumption of office. 

During the telephone conversation, Xi said that strengthening comprehensive strategic cooperation between the two countries conformed to the common interests of both and was also conducive to regional and world peace, stability and prosperity. 

“I am hoping to establish a good working relationship with you, jointly promote bilateral exchange and cooperation, push forward the establishment of the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road and promote continued progress in the China-Indonesia comprehensive strategic partnership to realize mutual benefit, a win-win situation and common development,” Xi added as quoted by The China Daily.

Jokowi replied that to advance Indonesia’s comprehensive strategic partnership with China was very important to both countries, to Asia and to the whole world. 

He also stressed his desire to enhance friendly cooperation between the two countries. 

The new Indonesian president said he was looking forward to going to China to attend the APEC informal leaders’ meeting and hold talks with President Xi to boost cooperation between the two countries.

Illustrating his plan with the historical reference, Xi aims to boost both trade and maritime cooperation as well as shore up support for China’s controversial territorial claims in the South China Sea. The phrase was first mentioned by Xi during his state visit to Jakarta in October 2013 while speaking of the “shared destiny” of China and Southeast Asia.

Trade between China and ASEAN increased more than 10 percent last year to US$444 billion.

China calls for ‘new maritime silk road’ partnership with RI | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

Two Su-27/30 intercepting a Gulfstream IV aircraft, (3/11) HZ-103 route SIngapore-Darwin, Australia, the aircraft was intercepted in Northern Kupang and escorted to land on Eltari airport on 13.30 because entering the Indonesian Air Zone without permissions

three cases of this in less than a year are strange. But...good job TNI!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

TNI-AU special forces are on the scene. look at the red circle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baukiki88

*Eurofighter harap bisa bekerja sama dengan Indonesia*
Senin, 3 November 2014 16:21 WIB | 2.828 Views
Pewarta: Monalisa






Dokumentasi satu Eurofighter Typhoon dari Angkatan Udara Kerajaan Inggris, di Pangkalan Udara Amerika Serikat Nellis, pada 2008. Hingga Oktober 2014, 418 unit telah diserahkan kepada negara operator, dan secara keseluruhan 571 pesanan pasti telah dibukukan Eurofighter.
... masih terlalu dini untuk membicarakan opsi yang ada secara lebih terperinci... " Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Konsorsium Eurofighter percaya diri produk jet tempurnya, Eurofighter _Typhoon_, akan menjadi pilihan terbaik bagi Indonesia sebagai salah satu jajaran pesawat tempur jet paling canggih di dunia.

"Kami siap untuk bekerja sama dengan industri kedirgantaraan Indonesia untuk mengembangkan kapabilitas lokal sesuai kebutuhan," kata CEO Eurofighter Jagdflugzeug GmbH, Alberto Gutierrez, di Jakarta, Senin.

Eurofighter menjadi salah satu partisipan pada Indo Defense 2014, di arena Pekan Raya Jakarta, 5-8 November ini. Untuk pertama kalinya, sosok sejati Eurofighter _Typhoon_ akan dihadirkan kepada publik nasional, juga simulatornya.

_Typhoon_ pernah digadang-gadang menjadi salah satu alternatif pesawat tempur baru dalam jajaran armada tempur TNI AU. Salah satu tipe pesawat tempur Skuadron 14 TNI AU, F-5E/F_Tiger II_ buatan Northrop Grumman, dari generasi '80-an disebut-sebut akan diganti.

Tentang ini, secara eksplisit, Panglima TNI, Jenderal TNI Moeldoko, sebelum upacara HUT ke-69 TNI, di Surabaya, menyebut, "Sukhoi Su-35... " sebagai pilihan arsenal terbaru TNI AU nanti itu.

Indonesia juga tengah mematangkan kerja-sama dan terobosan penguasaan teknologi pesawat tempur generasi kelima plus (_5+ Fighter Generation_) bersama Korea Selatan dalam Program KFX/IFX.

Korea Selatan menyatakan diri akan mentransfer teknologi kedirgantaraan mereka kepada Indonesia, termasuk teknologi rancang-bangun tak kasat mata (_stealth_) yang akan disematkan pada pesawat tempur KFX/IFX ini.

Terlepas dari itu, Gutierrez menjelaskan, kedatangan Eurofighter di Asia menawarkan kesempatan bagi Indonesia untuk sepenuhnya terlibat dalam program yang diyakini dapat memberikan keunggulan di berbagai bidang.

Dia menyebut bidang pertahanan udara, pengembangan kapabilitas lokal, transfer keahlian, serta pondasi bagi kinerja industri industri kedirgantaraan militer yang lebih kuat dalam beberapa dekade ke depan.

"Jika Indonesia memilih solusi Eurofighter, manfaat yang diperoleh bangsa ini akan jauh melampaui isu vital dan penting seperti keamanan nasional, tetapi akan juga merambah ranah yang lebih luas lagi," ujar Gutierrez.

Walau dia yakin, namun dia juga mengaku masih terlalu dini untuk membicarakan opsi yang ada secara lebih terperinci.

"Kami belum ada diskusi lebih jauh dengan pemerintah Indonesia tetapi kami harap bisa membuka kerjasama dengan industri kedirgantaraan Indonesia untuk mengembangkan kapabilitas lokal sesuai kebutuhan," tambahnya.

Pada kesempatan yang sama, mantan pilot dan Manager Capability Development Eurofighter Jagdflugzeug GmbH, Paul Smith, menyatakan, _Typhoon_ tepat dengan geografi Indonesia.

"Dengan kombinasi Eurofighter _Typhoon_ yang memiliki kapabilitas terbang tinggi, daya tahan, serba guna, dan sistem yang canggih maka bisa menjadi aset yang tepat," ujar Paul.

"Kami tidak ada kompetitor, tidak ada yang lebih jago dari kami," tambahnya.
Eurofighter _Typhoon_ adalah pesawat tempur _multi-role_/_swing-role_ generasi kelima yang menjadi komoditas ekspor utama mereka. Telah 418 unit _Typhoon_ seharga 90 juta euro kosong itu diserahkan kepada tujuh negara operator, yaitu Inggris, Jerman, Italia, Spanyol, Arab Saudi, dan Oman.
Editor: Ade Marboen


----------



## Zarvan

Please post translation off article about Eurofightet


----------



## Nike

*KRI IMAM BONJOL TANGKAP TIGA KAPAL IKAN VIETNAM*







Kapal Republik Indonesia (KRI) Imam Bonjol - 383 yang merupakan salah satu unsur KRI jajaran Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat (Koarmabar) di bawah binaan Satuan Kapal Eskorta, berhasil menangkap tiga kapal ikan dengan ABK berkewarganegaraan Vietnam, di Perairan Natuna, Senin (3/11/2014). Saat penangkapan KRI Imam Bonjol-383 yang tengah melaksanakan Operasi Rajawali Arnawa di bawah kendali operasi Guskamlaarmabar.

Ketika tertangkap tangan, ketiga kapal Asing tersebut tengah melaksanakan penangkapan ikan secara ilegal di perairan Natuna namun berhasil terdeteksi oleh radar Sperry Marine KRI Imam Bonjol-383. Selanjutnya kontak diidentifikasi secara visual dengan menggunakan teropong dan kemudian diketahui sebagai tiga buah kapal ikan Vietnam. Ketiga kapal tersebut berhasil dihentikan pada posisi 03° 23’ 55” LU dan 105° 44’ 42” BT. Ketiga kapal ikan Asing tersebut selanjutnya diperintahkan untuk merapat ke lambung kiri KRI Imam Bonjol–383 untuk proses pemeriksaan dan penggeledahan.

Dari hasil proses pemeriksaan diketahui bahwa ketiga kapal tersebut merupakan kapal ikan Vietnam yang masing-masing bernama KG 90433 TS. ATS 006, KG 94366 TS. ATS 005 dan KG 94266 TS. ATS 012. Saat tim pemeriksa menanyakan tentang muatan maupun dokumen penangkapan ikan yang syah, para nahkoda dari ketiga kapal ikan Vietnam itu ternyata tidak dapat menunjukkan kelengkapan surat-suratnya. Kemudian berdasarkan hasil temuan tersebut, Komandan KRI Imam Bonjol-383 segera memerintahkan ketiga kapal tersebut untuk dikawal menuju Pangkalan Angkatan Laut (Lanal) Tarempa guna proses pemeriksaan lebih lanjut.

(Dispenarmabar)

posted @ Monday, November 03, 2014 11:37 PM by Dispenal Mabesal

KRI IMAM BONJOL TANGKAP TIGA KAPAL IKAN VIETNAM > W E B S I T E - T N I A L > Operasi & Latihan

Indonesian Navy Catch Three Vietnam Illegal Fishing Vessels

Dirty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Is Anyone still believe their rants now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jokowi meeting with Wang Yi, Minister of Foreign Affair of People Republic of China, today 3/11/2014


----------



## Nike

Full line of Indonesian Super Tucanos.

credit to gombal jaya @timawa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian version of AMX-13 and Marder

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MacanJawa

Zarvan said:


> Please post translation off article about Eurofightet



*LONDON* — Eurofighter is holding out the possibility of Indonesia assembling the Typhoon if the Southeast Asian nation acquires the fighter in an anticipated upcoming competition.

The four-nation consortium is beating the drum for a possible Typhoon sale on its first official appearance at the Indo Defence show, which opens in the capital Jakarta Wednesday.

In a statement ahead of the show opening, Alberto Gutierrez, Eurofighter’s CEO, said the consortium is ready to work as needed with the Indonesian aerospace industry on developing indigenous capability but in the shorter term the company is willing to discuss ways in which intermediate requirements are met.

Gutierrez said there had “already been a number of useful meetings” between interested parties but it was “too early” to go into detail.

A spokesman for Eurofighter said final assembly of Typhoon jets by the Indonesian aerospace industry was one longer term possibility in any deal between the two sides.

The Eurofighter consortium of Airbus Defence and Space, Alenia Aermacchi and BAE Systems produces Typhoons for the core partners Britain, Germany, Italy and Spain, and has secured export orders in Austria, Oman and Saudi Arabia.

Eurofighter and other fighter builders responded to a request for information issued by the Indonesian government in January for a fighter to replace the F-5s currently in service with the Air Force.

Saab with the Gripen also responded.

Indonesia operates a mix of F-5s, F-16s, Su-27s, Su-30s and Hawk jets.

Sweden’s Saab issued a statement in September saying that with Jakarta spending about 1 percent of its gross domestic product on defense, it “would be looking at an aircraft that is affordable, superior and have low operational cost. All these make the Gripen an ideal solution for Indonesia.”

One industry source said nothing much has happened since the RFIs were returned.

“I’m not even taking a breath let alone holding it waiting for the Indonesians to progress this requirement; it could take four or five years,” he said, in response to a question about a possible purchase timeline.

Doug Barrie, the senior air analyst at the International Institute of Strategic Studies think tank in London, expressed a similar view.

“Indonesia has admirable ambitions to modernize its Air Force but whether they can sustain that interest to a point where they can be realized is a considerable question.”

Across the Straits of Malacca, Indonesia’s neighbour, Malaysia, is also looking to update its fighter fleet on a tight budget and has turned to possible leasing of jets to meet medium-term requirements.

Eurofighter, Saab, Boeing and possibly others have all been encouraged to submit lease proposals to the Malaysians in the last 12 months.

Saab sealed a $5.4 billion deal with Brazil in late October to supply 36 Gripen NG fighters and is conducting discussions for lease of an earlier version of the jet as an interim capability upgrade.

The company has already leased Gripen jets to other customers.

Indonesia is promising to raise defense spending to modernize the military and despite tough overall budget conditions has recently purchased armored vehicles, warships, air defense missiles and other equipment, in part as a response to increasing equipment acquisitions by other nations in the region. ■

Eurofighter Eyes Typhoon Sale, Assembly in Indonesia | Defense News | defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Exercise True Grit *

Australian Army instructors from the Combat Training Centre—Jungle Training Wing at Tully put 30 Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Darat) personnel through their paces in the Queensland rainforest on the Junior Officer Combat Instructor Training course from 28 September to 10 October 2014 as part of the two country’s ongoing cooperation program.

The course culminated with Exercise True Grit, a section-level activity involving groups of 8–10 personnel competing over the Jungle Training Wing’s demanding obstacle course and the bayonet assault course.

The 30 Indonesian Army personnel who travelled to Australia were selected from the best 90–100 personnel who took part in a similar course conducted in Indonesia in early 2014.
The Junior Officer Combat Instructor Training course was variously held at Lavarack Barracks in Townsville, the Townsville field training area and the Tully training area.

Combat Training Centre—Jungle Training Wing’s primary role is to deliver basic and advanced jungle warfare training to dismounted Australian Army personnel. The Jungle Training Wing is also heavily engaged in international exercises, often providing training to regional allies due to its international reputation and the level of expertise of its instructors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MacanJawa

@mado cara dapetin tiket indo defence untuk sipil gmn?


----------



## Nike

MacanJawa said:


> @mado cara dapetin tiket indo defence untuk sipil gmn?



dateng di hari akhir aja, bayar tiket untuk umum


----------



## Nike

*Eurofighter Typhoon to be showcased at Indo Defense *
*Bagus BT Saragih, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Mon, November 03 2014, 10:39 PM

The Eurofighter Consortium will be showcasing the Eurofighter Typhoon, claimed to be one of the world’s most advanced fast-jet fighters, at the 2014 Indo Defense exhibition in Kemayoran, Central Jakarta, from Nov. 5 to 8.

Eurofighter decided to take part in Indo Defense, a biannual defense and military exhibition, because it believed the Eurofighter Typhoon could be the best solution for Indonesia, stated the company’s press release, which was made available to The Jakarta Post on Monday.

“At Indo Defense, key decision-makers will concentrate on one essential aspect of securing Indonesia’s future – optimizing investment decisions around defense capability. Eurofighter recognizes the importance of this challenge. For the first time, the consortium will be showcasing a unique opportunity for the people of Indonesia,” Alberto Gutierrez, the CEO of Eurofighter Jagdflugzeug GmbH said, as quoted in the release.

Earlier this year, the Defense Ministry stated that it was is in the process of selecting replacements for its old Northrop F-5 Tiger fighter jets. The Air Force and the ministry have named Lockheed Martin’s F-35 as their top choice, while state aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) suggested the Eurofighter Typhoon — manufactured by a consortium of three companies: BAE Systems, Airbus Group and Alenia Aermacchi. PT DI suggested that the consortium would be willing to transfer their technology while producing the aircraft.

Alberto claimed that the Eurofighter Typhoon had the capabilities that were crucial in safeguarding the islands of Indonesia. “In terms of airpower you need an asset that is fast, can fly high, has staying power and which is versatile and reliable enough to effortlessly take on a number of key roles,” he said.

He also indicated that Eurofighter was willing to include deals on transfers of technology. “We recognize that it is important to foster and develop indigenous capability. We know, that to do that, you need to be freely able to transfer know-how and develop your own highly-skilled workforce that can play a key part in enhancing and developing capability over future generations,” he said.

The CEO said that the Eurofighter consortium was ready to work as needed with the Indonesian aerospace industry on developing indigenous capability, but he added that, in the shorter term, Eurofighter is willing to discuss and develop ways in which immediate requirements would be met.

“We have already delivered a total of 418 aircraft to six of our customers and we are in the process of preparing deliveries for a seventh,” said Alberto.

Airbus is already active in Indonesia working closely with PT DI, which manufactures and supplies parts for a number of key programs, both civilian and military. (++++)

Eurofighter Typhoon to be showcased at Indo Defense | The Jakarta Post
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

MacanJawa said:


> @mado cara dapetin tiket indo defence untuk sipil gmn?


Kalau ga salah juga harus bawa kartu nama?? Bos, jangan lupa Foto biar banyak booth Eurofighter, Sukhoi aviation, Saab gripen, roxoboronexport S300 dan di share di sini.



madokafc said:


> *Eurofighter Typhoon to be showcased at Indo Defense *
> *Bagus BT Saragih, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Mon, November 03 2014, 10:39 PM
> 
> The Eurofighter Consortium will be showcasing the Eurofighter Typhoon, claimed to be one of the world’s most advanced fast-jet fighters, at the 2014 Indo Defense exhibition in Kemayoran, Central Jakarta, from Nov. 5 to 8.
> 
> Eurofighter decided to take part in Indo Defense, a biannual defense and military exhibition, because it believed the Eurofighter Typhoon could be the best solution for Indonesia, stated the company’s press release, which was made available to The Jakarta Post on Monday.
> 
> “At Indo Defense, key decision-makers will concentrate on one essential aspect of securing Indonesia’s future – optimizing investment decisions around defense capability. Eurofighter recognizes the importance of this challenge. For the first time, the consortium will be showcasing a unique opportunity for the people of Indonesia,” Alberto Gutierrez, the CEO of Eurofighter Jagdflugzeug GmbH said, as quoted in the release.
> 
> Earlier this year, the Defense Ministry stated that it was is in the process of selecting replacements for its old Northrop F-5 Tiger fighter jets. The Air Force and the ministry have named Lockheed Martin’s F-35 as their top choice, while state aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) suggested the Eurofighter Typhoon — manufactured by a consortium of three companies: BAE Systems, Airbus Group and Alenia Aermacchi. PT DI suggested that the consortium would be willing to transfer their technology while producing the aircraft.
> 
> Alberto claimed that the Eurofighter Typhoon had the capabilities that were crucial in safeguarding the islands of Indonesia. “In terms of airpower you need an asset that is fast, can fly high, has staying power and which is versatile and reliable enough to effortlessly take on a number of key roles,” he said.
> 
> He also indicated that Eurofighter was willing to include deals on transfers of technology. “We recognize that it is important to foster and develop indigenous capability. We know, that to do that, you need to be freely able to transfer know-how and develop your own highly-skilled workforce that can play a key part in enhancing and developing capability over future generations,” he said.
> 
> The CEO said that the Eurofighter consortium was ready to work as needed with the Indonesian aerospace industry on developing indigenous capability, but he added that, in the shorter term, Eurofighter is willing to discuss and develop ways in which immediate requirements would be met.
> 
> “We have already delivered a total of 418 aircraft to six of our customers and we are in the process of preparing deliveries for a seventh,” said Alberto.
> 
> Airbus is already active in Indonesia working closely with PT DI, which manufactures and supplies parts for a number of key programs, both civilian and military. (++++)
> 
> Eurofighter Typhoon to be showcased at Indo Defense | The Jakarta Post*


 

Minister of defense considering F-35?? should be SU35 I think...?? Must be a mistake by The Jakarta Post..never heard of TNI-AU considering f-35..but of course would be happy with it if its true. Anyway any three of this would be fine : F-35, SU-35 or Saab Gripen NG with TOT.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Eurofighter Eyes Typhoon Sale, Assembly in Indonesia*
* 
Nov. 3, 2014 - 02:31PM | 
By ANDREW CHUTER |   *





*The Eurofighter is seen flying in Malaysia. The company hopes to sell the aircraft to Indonesia. (Geoffrey Lee/ Copyright Eurofighter)*

Filed Under

World News
*LONDON* — Eurofighter is holding out the possibility of Indonesia assembling the Typhoon if the Southeast Asian nation acquires the fighter in an anticipated upcoming competition.

The four-nation consortium is beating the drum for a possible Typhoon sale on its first official appearance at the Indo Defence show, which opens in the capital Jakarta Wednesday.

In a statement ahead of the show opening, Alberto Gutierrez, Eurofighter’s CEO, said the consortium is ready to work as needed with the Indonesian aerospace industry on developing indigenous capability but in the shorter term the company is willing to discuss ways in which intermediate requirements are met.

Gutierrez said there had “already been a number of useful meetings” between interested parties but it was “too early” to go into detail.

A spokesman for Eurofighter said final assembly of Typhoon jets by the Indonesian aerospace industry was one longer term possibility in any deal between the two sides.

The Eurofighter consortium of Airbus Defence and Space, Alenia Aermacchi and BAE Systems produces Typhoons for the core partners Britain, Germany, Italy and Spain, and has secured export orders in Austria, Oman and Saudi Arabia.

Eurofighter and other fighter builders responded to a request for information issued by the Indonesian government in January for a fighter to replace the F-5s currently in service with the Air Force.

Saab with the Gripen also responded.

Indonesia operates a mix of F-5s, F-16s, Su-27s, Su-30s and Hawk jets.

Sweden’s Saab issued a statement in September saying that with Jakarta spending about 1 percent of its gross domestic product on defense, it “would be looking at an aircraft that is affordable, superior and have low operational cost. All these make the Gripen an ideal solution for Indonesia.”

One industry source said nothing much has happened since the RFIs were returned.

“I’m not even taking a breath let alone holding it waiting for the Indonesians to progress this requirement; it could take four or five years,” he said, in response to a question about a possible purchase timeline.

Doug Barrie, the senior air analyst at the International Institute of Strategic Studies think tank in London, expressed a similar view.

“Indonesia has admirable ambitions to modernize its Air Force but whether they can sustain that interest to a point where they can be realized is a considerable question.”

Across the Straits of Malacca, Indonesia’s neighbour, Malaysia, is also looking to update its fighter fleet on a tight budget and has turned to possible leasing of jets to meet medium-term requirements.

Eurofighter, Saab, Boeing and possibly others have all been encouraged to submit lease proposals to the Malaysians in the last 12 months.

Saab sealed a $5.4 billion deal with Brazil in late October to supply 36 Gripen NG fighters and is conducting discussions for lease of an earlier version of the jet as an interim capability upgrade.

The company has already leased Gripen jets to other customers.

Indonesia is promising to raise defense spending to modernize the military and despite tough overall budget conditions has recently purchased armored vehicles, warships, air defense missiles and other equipment, in part as a response to increasing equipment acquisitions by other nations in the region. ■

*Email: achuter@defensenews.com.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Good 


madokafc said:


> *KRI IMAM BONJOL TANGKAP TIGA KAPAL IKAN VIETNAM*
> 
> View attachment 143986
> 
> 
> Kapal Republik Indonesia (KRI) Imam Bonjol - 383 yang merupakan salah satu unsur KRI jajaran Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat (Koarmabar) di bawah binaan Satuan Kapal Eskorta, berhasil menangkap tiga kapal ikan dengan ABK berkewarganegaraan Vietnam, di Perairan Natuna, Senin (3/11/2014). Saat penangkapan KRI Imam Bonjol-383 yang tengah melaksanakan Operasi Rajawali Arnawa di bawah kendali operasi Guskamlaarmabar.
> 
> Ketika tertangkap tangan, ketiga kapal Asing tersebut tengah melaksanakan penangkapan ikan secara ilegal di perairan Natuna namun berhasil terdeteksi oleh radar Sperry Marine KRI Imam Bonjol-383. Selanjutnya kontak diidentifikasi secara visual dengan menggunakan teropong dan kemudian diketahui sebagai tiga buah kapal ikan Vietnam. Ketiga kapal tersebut berhasil dihentikan pada posisi 03° 23’ 55” LU dan 105° 44’ 42” BT. Ketiga kapal ikan Asing tersebut selanjutnya diperintahkan untuk merapat ke lambung kiri KRI Imam Bonjol–383 untuk proses pemeriksaan dan penggeledahan.
> 
> Dari hasil proses pemeriksaan diketahui bahwa ketiga kapal tersebut merupakan kapal ikan Vietnam yang masing-masing bernama KG 90433 TS. ATS 006, KG 94366 TS. ATS 005 dan KG 94266 TS. ATS 012. Saat tim pemeriksa menanyakan tentang muatan maupun dokumen penangkapan ikan yang syah, para nahkoda dari ketiga kapal ikan Vietnam itu ternyata tidak dapat menunjukkan kelengkapan surat-suratnya. Kemudian berdasarkan hasil temuan tersebut, Komandan KRI Imam Bonjol-383 segera memerintahkan ketiga kapal tersebut untuk dikawal menuju Pangkalan Angkatan Laut (Lanal) Tarempa guna proses pemeriksaan lebih lanjut.
> 
> (Dispenarmabar)
> 
> posted @ Monday, November 03, 2014 11:37 PM by Dispenal Mabesal
> 
> KRI IMAM BONJOL TANGKAP TIGA KAPAL IKAN VIETNAM > W E B S I T E - T N I A L > Operasi & Latihan
> 
> Indonesian Navy Catch Three Vietnam Illegal Fishing Vessels
> 
> Dirty


Good thing TNI didn't burn it with the crew inside the ship. Jokowi say no tolerance of illegal fishing


----------



## baukiki88

INDODEFENCE 2014
*Indonesia opens its doors [ID14D1]*
IHS JANE'S
04 November 2014






Hosted by the Indonesian Ministry of Defence, the sixth edition of the biennial Indo Defence 2014 Expo and Forum brings together industry professionals, political and military o cials and international delegations. More than 18,000 visitors are due to attend the show, where they can meet more than 670 companies from nearly 50 nations.

A true tri-service event – incorporating Indo Aerospace, Indo Helicopter and Indo Marine – the show provides a forum where international companies can demonstrate their products and services to military organisations in Indonesia and the neighbouring region.

Equally important, Indo Defence provides a showcase for Indonesia’s defence industry and technological capability.

Indonesia’s armed forces are in the process of modernising to meet growing challenges, with the security of maritime borders a priority.

“ The economic interests of the West and the East pass through this country and we must have the ability to secure this key maritime region,” Indonesian Navy Chief of Sta Admiral Marsetio told IHS Jane’s in a recent interview. “ This is the philosophy that guides us as we embark on the transformation of the TNI-AL and claim our place on the world stage as a world-class navy.” The introduction of new equipment and technology is part of that transformation. While there are still opportunities for overseas companies, there is at the same time a concerted push to cultivate partnerships that will grow the capability of local industry: the tie-up between Saab and PT Lundin to develop the Bone sh unmanned surface vehicle is symbolic of that trend.

In the air domain, Indonesia is rapidly growing its core technological capabilities, as evidenced by the development by PTDI of a new 19- seat transport, the N219, which is due for rollout next year. Indonesia’s aerospace industry is also involved in the KF-X/IF-X project for a twin-engined ghter. Meanwhile, potential armed forces requirements for new aircraft and helicopters have brought international manufacturers flocking to Indo Defence.

Neither has the land domain been neglected and Indonesia has been self-su cient in infantry weapons and small arms ammunition for many years. Older armoured fighting vehicles have been upgraded and the locally designed Pindad Anoa 6x6 armoured personnel carrier is now in service. Exciting developments in the vehicle arena are expected to be announced during the show.

INDODEFENCE 2014
*Typhoon blows in hot and fast [ID14D1]*
*DAVID DONALD*
04 November 2014
IHS JANE'S





Euro fighter is here in Indonesia to promote the Typhoon multi-role warplane as a potential answer to the country’s airpower needs. e European consortium (Hall D, Stand 033) has labelled its marketing e fforts as ‘Lepas Landas’ – ready for take-o – and not only is Euro fighter stressing the capabilities of the aircraft itself, but also the economic and technological bene fits that Typhoon selection could bring to Indonesia.

Euro fighter’s chief executive, Alberto Gutierrez, is in Jakarta to promote the Typhoon o er. “Safeguarding the islands of Indonesia is a massive undertaking. In terms of airpower you need an asset that is fast, can y high, has staying power and which is versatile and reliable,” he said. “Crucially, we also recognise that it is important to foster and develop indigenous capability.

We know that to do that you need to be freely able to transfer knowhow and develop your own highly skilled workforce.”

Speci fic details of Euro fighter’s o er to Indonesia have not been revealed, but the consortium has highlighted the Typhoon’s multirole capabilities, including air superiority, air and sea strike, and non-traditional ISR. e Typhoon o ers excellent kinematic performance, state-of-the-art sensors and 13 hardpoints able to carry a wide variety of weapons.

Two of Euro fighter’s four partners are divisions of Airbus, which already has a sizeable presence in Indonesia through its partnership with PT Dirgantara Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baukiki88

*JOKOWI BATAL BUKA INDO DEFENCE 2104

TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Presiden Joko Widodo batal menghadiri pembukaan Indo Defence 2014 yang diselenggarakan di Jakarta International Expo Kemayoran, Jakarta Pusat. Anggota panitia penyelenggara, Rahmat Susanto, mengatakan kabar tersebut diterima panitia dari bagian protokoler kepresidenan pukul 07.40 WIB. "Presiden digantikan oleh Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu," kata dia di arena pameran, Rabu, 5 November 2014. 

Jokowi semula dijadwalkan menyampaikan sambutan pada acara tahunan yang digelar Kementerian Pertahanan itu. Setelahnya ia akan berkeliling di dalam arena untuk mengunjungi stan peserta pameran. Namun jadwal tersebut dibatalkan lantaran Jokowi harus bertolak ke Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan.

Di Makassar, Jokowi akan didampingi oleh Wakil Presiden Jusuf Kalla. Kunjungan Jokowi-JK itu merupakan kunjungan kenegaraan pertama setelah keduanya terpilih sebagai presiden dan wakil presiden. Mereka akan menghadiri kegiatan Hari Pangan Sedunia dan Pekan Flora Nasional di Maccini Sombala Of Indonesia pada 6-11 November 2014.

Sedangkan Indo Defence 2014, kata Rahmat, tak hanya menampilkan pameran. Panitia juga menyelenggarakan konferensi internasional, presentasi teknik, dan demo produk dalam acara yang berlangsung selama empat hari itu. "Negara peserta berkesempatan akan memamerkan alat-alat canggih mereka di sini," kata Rahmat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia is top showcase [ID14D1]*
*GÜNTER ENDRES*
04 November 2014





With a surfeit of defence-related shows and conferences filling the calendar year, companies have the unenviable task of selecting those which offer the best possibilities for sales and an acceptable return on investment. A recent report by global management consultants McKinsey & Company clearly reached the conclusion that Southeast Asia offers the next growth opportunity in defence.

“Following a sustained period of positive growth,” the report states, “many Southeast Asian countries are building up military capabilities, with an eye toward better protection of their assets, especially the shipping lanes, ports and maritime boundaries that are critical to exports and supply chains. They also seek to defend their territorial integrity in the context of a fast changing security landscape.

“Modernisation and replacement of ageing fleets and equipment is also driving much of this spending growth. In addition, many countries are today focusing on strengthening their local industrial capabilities, in a bid to end their heavy reliance on foreign suppliers for imports and services. The demand for defence materiel and the gap in capabilities present many opportunities for companies, especially those willing to partner and enable local manufacturing and research and development.”

The report continues, “While defence spending for the region is growing, the scale and pace varies significantly from country to country. Indonesia, for instance, has more than doubled its spending in the past five years.”

This trend is reflected by the continuing growth of Indo Defence 2014 Expo & Forum, which has an impressive track record since the first staging of the show in 2004.

The figures for this year speak for themselves. More than 670 companies from 45 countries, 25 of which have their own pavilions, are participating. These include Australia, Azerbaijan, Belarus, Bosnia & Herzegovina, Brazil, Canada, China, the Czech Republic, France, Germany, India, Indonesia, Italy, Malaysia, Poland, Portugal, Russia, Singapore, South Africa, South Korea, the Netherlands, Turkey, Ukraine, the UK and the USA.

A record 18,000+ trade buyers, including 545 overseas delegates, have registered for this event. But these figures alone do not tell the whole story. Around nine of every 10 exhibitors have rated the quality of the previous show as having met or exceeded expectations.

As Southeast Asia’s largest economy, Indonesia is in the forefront in the region in bolstering its capability to protect shipping lanes, ports and maritime boundaries and has sharply increased its defence budget since 2010.

Alongside the exhibition, the defence ministry will hold seminars to discuss opportunities available for co-operation on defence with Indonesian companies, and the local regulations that need to be taken into account for a successful implementation. “We want to promote to the international community all aspects of our defence industries, including the regulations,” said Dr Timbul Siahaan, director general for defence potential, at a press conference before the show.

“The 2012 defence industry law states that Indonesian firms must control at least 51 per cent of a joint defence project, and the other 49 per cent can be in the hands of its foreign counterpart,” he added.

The law is part of Indonesia’s visionary strategy to fulfil its Minimum Essential Force (MEF) objective, designed to provide the country with a strong defence industry by 2024. Since being implemented in 2010 with financial backing of 100 trillion rupiah ($8.25 billion), Indonesia has reached 40 per cent of its MEF this year.

The country plans to buy more than a dozen Russian Sukhoi fighter jets and domestically made, missile-equipped patrol ships, as part of a $15 billion five-year campaign to modernise its military. The budget also includes around $1.5 billion for missiles and helicopter gunships, including 24 more Bell helicopters and 20 Sikorsky Black Hawks. Indonesia is also strengthening its military cooperation with Japan, Spain and Turkey.

Indo Defence 2014 is the perfect showcase to target local requirements and those in the wider Southeast Asia region.
Indonesia is top showcase [ID14D1] - IHS Jane's 360

*Anoa ready for specialist roles [ID14D1]*
*CHRISTOPHER F FOSS*
04 November 2014




The first 6x6 armoured fighting vehicle (AFV) to be designed and manufactured in Indonesia is the Pindad Anoa. The vehicle is being shown at Indo Defence this year in many configurations, including one for the armoured personnel carrier (APC) role (outside Hall A).

Now in service with Indonesia in significant numbers, Anoa features an all-welded steel monocoque hull that is stated to provide ballistic protection to NATO STANAG 4569 Level 3 standard. In the baseline APC configuration, Anoa has a crew of three, consisting of commander, driver and gunner, and carries 10 dismounts.

The commander and driver are seated at the front of the hull, with the powerpack to their immediate rear on the right side and the troop compartment extending to the rear. Anoa is normally fitted with a protected weapon station armed with a 7.62mm or 12.7mm machine gun or a 40mm automatic grenade launcher.

There is normally another roof-mounted machine gun at the rear and two banks of three 66mm electrically operated grenade launchers fitted covering the frontal arc. If required, heavier weapon systems can be fitted, including various turrets armed with medium-calibre cannon.

The powerpack comprises a Renault 320hp turbocharged diesel coupled to a ZF six-speed automatic transmission. This enables a top road speed of 100km/h and a maximum range of 600km.

More specialised versions of the Anoa developed so far by Pindad include ambulance, command, cargo, 81mm mortar-carrier and recovery, with the latter being fitted with a winch and crane for its more specialised role. Some of these variants, for example the ambulance, have a raised roof line to the rear of the engine compartment for increased volume.

The baseline Anoa is not amphibious, but at Indo Defence 2014 an amphibious version is being shown, propelled in the water by two large water jets mounted one either side at the rear.

Standard equipment for the vehicle includes an air-conditioning system, powered steering on the front four wheels and run-flat tyres but, as usual, there are many options, such as winch, fire detection and suppression system and blast-attenuating seats.

Pindad has been offering Anoa on the export market for several years now that it is in quantity production, but so far no sales have been announced.
Anoa ready for specialist roles [ID14D1] - IHS Jane's 360Anoa ready for specialist roles [ID14D1] - IHS Jane's 360

*Powering ahead [ID14D1]*

04 November 2014
Roxel (Hall D, Stand D216), the French specialist in solid propulsion systems for rockets and cruise missiles, and Eurenco (Hall D, Stand D211), an expert in chemical synthesis and transformation of energetic molecules, have signed a co-operation agreement with state-owned PT Dahana (Hall D, Stand D061), which offers integrated explosives services.

The purpose of the partnership is to set up a production facility in Subang, which will produce extruded double base (EDB) propellant for rocket motors, and spherical powders for small and medium ammunition. The new plant is to be built and validated within four years.

This project is part of the intergovernmental defence agreement signed between France and Indonesia in 2012.

Powering ahead [ID14D1] - IHS Jane's 360

*Russia offers increased collaboration to Indonesia*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
21 October 2014
Russia has extended an offer to Indonesia's newly inaugurated president, Joko Widodo, to expand military and technical co-operation between the two countries.

News agencies in both countries reported that Russia's Minister for Industry and Trade, Denis Manturov, met with Widodo in Jakarta on 21 October, one day after Widodo was inaugurated as president, and that the two discussed opportunities for increasing trade and collaboration in spheres including defence.

Indonesian news agencies quoted Manturov as stating that Russia was "ready to promote and develop" defence industrial co-operation with Indonesia, while Russian information service TASS reported that a potential area of collaboration could be Project 636 Varshavyanka ('Kilo')-class diesel electric submarines.

Russia offers increased collaboration to Indonesia - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baukiki88

*Indonesia beli 11 helikopter airbus anti-kapal selam*
Rabu, 5 November 2014 13:37 WIB | 406 Views
Pewarta: Syaiful Hakim

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Pemerintah Indonesia melalui Kementerian Pertahanan akan membeli sebelas helikopter rotorcraft Airbus AS565 MBe Panther untuk meningkatkan kemampuan perang anti-kapal selam atau "anti-submarine warfare".

"Panther kini menjadi salah satu platform ringan/sedang anti-kapal selam yang terbaik di dunia, dengan rangkaian ASW terdepan dan kemampuan untuk beroperasi dari korvet atau fregat kecil," kata Direktur Airbus Helicopters untuk Asia Tenggara dan Pasifik Philippe Monteux dalam keterangan tertulisnya pada pameran Industri Pertahanan Indo Defence Expo 2014 di JIExpo, Kemayoran, Jakarta, Rabu.

Dengan jadwal pengiriman selama tiga tahun, helikopter AS565 MBe akan dipasok oleh Airbus Helicopters untuk PT Dirgantara Indonesia. 

Melalui kesepakatan industri strategis antara dua mitra ini, PT Dirgantara Indonesia akan memperlengkapi rotorcraft ini dengan peralatan penunjang misi sebelum diserahkan kepada Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) Angkatan Laut. 

Peralatan tersebut mencakup dipping sonar Helicopter Long-Range Active Sonar (HELRAS) dan sistem peluncur torpedo membekali armada itu dengan sistem yang sangat efektif untuk pengoperasian dari daratan maupun kapal. 

"Solusi modern dan andal ini memenuhi kriteria kelautan Indonesia dan negaranegara lain di kawasan Asia-Pasifik, berkat kemitraan kami dengan PT Dirgantara Indonesia dan pemasok sistem terbaik yang ada di industri ini," katanya.

Pesanan ini akan menambahkan armada helikopter rotorcraft Airbus TNI, yang menjaga pertahanan negara di darat, laut, dan udara. 

Tambahan armada ini terdiri dari Colibri EC120 ringan untuk pelatihan; Fennec dan BO-105 untuk misi serang ringan; Panther untuk misi perang anti-kapal selam; serta Puma dan Super Puma yang dioperasikan oleh TNI Angkatan Udara, yang dalam waktu dekat juga akan menerima helikopter EC725 untuk misi pencarian dan penyelamatan. 

Perjanjian pemesanan tersebut dilakukan oleh PT Dirgantara Indonesia sebagai hasil kerja sama dan aliansi strategis yang telah berlangsung lama dengan Airbus Helicopters. 

Dirut PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Budi Santoso menjelaskan kontrak terbaru ini menunjukkan kekuatan dan efisiensi kemitraan komersial dan industrial kami dengan Airbus Helicopters. 

"Bersama-sama, kami dapat menentukan dan memberikan solusi paling modern dan hemat biaya kepada pemerintah Indonesia dan, sekaligus menjadikannya bagian dari keterlibatan signifikan industri Indonesia," tuturnya.
Editor: Desy Saputra

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*PT Pindad Badak breaks cover*
Today 12:56
Indonesian armoured vehicle manufacturer PT Pindad is exhibiting a version of its 6x6 Anoa APC integrated with a full CMI Defence 90mm turret for the first time at IndoDefence. The vehicle has been christened the Badak by the government. 

In September the two companies signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) to collaborate on the development of military vehicle weapons systems.

Belgian company, CMI Defence, has agreed to transfer technology and expertise to PT Pindad under the terms of the MoU. The latter will then licence manufacture and integrate CMI weapons systems onto its military vehicles.

The vehicle on display is fitted with a Cockerill CSE 90 LP (low pressure) gun integrated on a two man turret. In 2009 the Indonesian Army signed a contract with Doosan for 22 Tarantula armoured combat vehicles, which mounts the CSE90 turret on the South Korean company’s 6x6 Black Fox APC. Doosan announced completion of the vehicles in May 2013. 

However, a government mandate means that the army must purchase a domestic alternative if available, which will give PT Pindad’s Anoa preference. There is believed to an undisclosed mandated minimum number of vehicles to be ordered but the expectation is that the army will buy hundreds.

The two companies are expected to sign a full partnership agreement formalising the MoU on 6 November. The agreement covers CMI-designed systems ranging in calibre from 25mm to 105mm. As well as the Anoa, PT Pindad will also look at integrating systems on its 4x4 Komodo tactical vehicle.

Patrick Ledig, CMI Defence’s regional manager, told Shephard that he expects PT Pindad to begin manufacture of the turret in January and that the company expects to transfer some production to Indonesia for other customers as the company wins business.

The agreement marks the continuation of the Indonesian defence company's strategy to develop capabilities through partnerships with international partners a senior PT Pindad official told Shephard.

The Anoa was publicly unveiled in November 2008 and PT Pindad has built an estimated 150 for the Indonesian army. In addition, Brunei ordered 15 vehicles in 2011 and East Timor has bought four. Several countries in the Middle East and the Asia-Pacific region have been cited as potential export customers.

PT Pindad displayed the Anoa at the DSA exhibition in Malaysia in 2012 as a contender for a Malaysian Army UOR.

Indonesian APCs are typically fitted with a protected weapon station which can be armed with a 40mm automatic grenade launcher, .50cal heavy machine gun or similar weapon. The vehicle has also been displayed fitted with a RCWS.

PT Pindad has proposed a complete family of Anoa variants including APC, IFV, reconnaissance, fire support, mortar carrier, ambulance, recovery, and logistics carrier.

IndoDefence: PT Pindad Badak breaks cover - News - Shephard


Badak Armored Vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

New prototype for MLRS made in Pindad






Anoa APC, AMX 13NGID, SBS MLRS, Anoa canon 20mm, Komodo rantis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Vice President Jusuf Kalla, examines the new rifles and machine gun made by PT Pindad





Visitor looking at AMX-13 retrofit done by PT Pindad 





Exhibitor doing some preparations before the opening ceremony of Indodefense Expo 2014





Vice President Jusuf Kalla with ESDM minister and CEO of PT Pindad , carry the new Battle Riffle made by PT Pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Bolts out of the blue [ID14D1]*

04 November 2014






The strong presence of LIG Nex1 Co Ltd (Hall A, Stand 033), one of the leading defence companies in the Republic of Korea, reflects the fact that Indonesia was its first export customer and, since 2006, has continued to strengthen the relationship between the two countries. In 2013, the company opened a branch office in Indonesia to assist in expanding Indonesia’s defence capabilities through substantial technology transfers, weapon improvement projects and munitions support.

Chief executive Hyokoo Lee has expressed his strong commitment towards the Indonesian market.

“It is true that we [the Korean defence industry] still have a long way to go. But it is also true that we’ve been very successful in our previous attempts to develop the most sophisticated defence products. I strongly believe that we are now ready to take our next step and expand our presence in the Indonesian market.”

Among its varied products and systems, LIG Nex1 is highlighting its latest C-Star ship-to-ship missile, the Raybolt third-generation anti-tank guided missile, the portable surface-to-air missile Chiron, and the Blue Shark, a lightweight torpedo. The completely automated C-Star was developed jointly with the Agency for Defence Development and has proven superior hit probability in live fire tests.

It is provided with sea-skimming capability, waypoints, and pop-up attack, to ensure guaranteed hits.

The Blue Shark torpedo can be launched from surface ships, ASW helicopters, and maritime patrol aircraft, and has been operated by the Korean Navy since 2005. Using beam-steering technology, Blue Shark transmits an acoustic wave to detect, track and engage hostile underwater targets.

The 1.6m-long Chiron portable guided missile can neutralise aircraft and helicopters at a range of up to 7km and an altitude of 35,000m, at a speed of Mach 2.0. Weighing only 16kg, its reduced size and weight significantly improve mobility. The infrared homing technology makes it unnecessary for the shooter to align the missile with the target. Raybolt, a third-generation, smokeless anti-tank missile for infantry units, also uses fire-and-forget technology.

Other precision-guided munitions include the short-range air-to-air Pegasus and medium-range K-SAM missiles, the Red Shark anti-submarine missile, and the wire-guided heavyweight torpedo. LIG Nex1 also has electronic warfare systems, combat network radio systems, and the LRS-450 long-range surveillance radar in its armour.




(369 words)

Bolts out of the blue [ID14D1] - IHS Jane's 360

*Bolts out of the blue [ID14D1]*

04 November 2014






The strong presence of LIG Nex1 Co Ltd (Hall A, Stand 033), one of the leading defence companies in the Republic of Korea, reflects the fact that Indonesia was its first export customer and, since 2006, has continued to strengthen the relationship between the two countries. In 2013, the company opened a branch office in Indonesia to assist in expanding Indonesia’s defence capabilities through substantial technology transfers, weapon improvement projects and munitions support.

Chief executive Hyokoo Lee has expressed his strong commitment towards the Indonesian market.

“It is true that we [the Korean defence industry] still have a long way to go. But it is also true that we’ve been very successful in our previous attempts to develop the most sophisticated defence products. I strongly believe that we are now ready to take our next step and expand our presence in the Indonesian market.”

Among its varied products and systems, LIG Nex1 is highlighting its latest C-Star ship-to-ship missile, the Raybolt third-generation anti-tank guided missile, the portable surface-to-air missile Chiron, and the Blue Shark, a lightweight torpedo. The completely automated C-Star was developed jointly with the Agency for Defence Development and has proven superior hit probability in live fire tests.

It is provided with sea-skimming capability, waypoints, and pop-up attack, to ensure guaranteed hits.

The Blue Shark torpedo can be launched from surface ships, ASW helicopters, and maritime patrol aircraft, and has been operated by the Korean Navy since 2005. Using beam-steering technology, Blue Shark transmits an acoustic wave to detect, track and engage hostile underwater targets.

The 1.6m-long Chiron portable guided missile can neutralise aircraft and helicopters at a range of up to 7km and an altitude of 35,000m, at a speed of Mach 2.0. Weighing only 16kg, its reduced size and weight significantly improve mobility. The infrared homing technology makes it unnecessary for the shooter to align the missile with the target. Raybolt, a third-generation, smokeless anti-tank missile for infantry units, also uses fire-and-forget technology.

Other precision-guided munitions include the short-range air-to-air Pegasus and medium-range K-SAM missiles, the Red Shark anti-submarine missile, and the wire-guided heavyweight torpedo. LIG Nex1 also has electronic warfare systems, combat network radio systems, and the LRS-450 long-range surveillance radar in its armour.




(369 words)

Bolts out of the blue [ID14D1] - IHS Jane's 360

*Bolts out of the blue [ID14D1]*

04 November 2014






The strong presence of LIG Nex1 Co Ltd (Hall A, Stand 033), one of the leading defence companies in the Republic of Korea, reflects the fact that Indonesia was its first export customer and, since 2006, has continued to strengthen the relationship between the two countries. In 2013, the company opened a branch office in Indonesia to assist in expanding Indonesia’s defence capabilities through substantial technology transfers, weapon improvement projects and munitions support.

Chief executive Hyokoo Lee has expressed his strong commitment towards the Indonesian market.

“It is true that we [the Korean defence industry] still have a long way to go. But it is also true that we’ve been very successful in our previous attempts to develop the most sophisticated defence products. I strongly believe that we are now ready to take our next step and expand our presence in the Indonesian market.”

Among its varied products and systems, LIG Nex1 is highlighting its latest C-Star ship-to-ship missile, the Raybolt third-generation anti-tank guided missile, the portable surface-to-air missile Chiron, and the Blue Shark, a lightweight torpedo. The completely automated C-Star was developed jointly with the Agency for Defence Development and has proven superior hit probability in live fire tests.

It is provided with sea-skimming capability, waypoints, and pop-up attack, to ensure guaranteed hits.

The Blue Shark torpedo can be launched from surface ships, ASW helicopters, and maritime patrol aircraft, and has been operated by the Korean Navy since 2005. Using beam-steering technology, Blue Shark transmits an acoustic wave to detect, track and engage hostile underwater targets.

The 1.6m-long Chiron portable guided missile can neutralise aircraft and helicopters at a range of up to 7km and an altitude of 35,000m, at a speed of Mach 2.0. Weighing only 16kg, its reduced size and weight significantly improve mobility. The infrared homing technology makes it unnecessary for the shooter to align the missile with the target. Raybolt, a third-generation, smokeless anti-tank missile for infantry units, also uses fire-and-forget technology.

Other precision-guided munitions include the short-range air-to-air Pegasus and medium-range K-SAM missiles, the Red Shark anti-submarine missile, and the wire-guided heavyweight torpedo. LIG Nex1 also has electronic warfare systems, combat network radio systems, and the LRS-450 long-range surveillance radar in its armour.




(369 words)

Bolts out of the blue [ID14D1] - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## radialv

madokafc said:


> View attachment 145720
> 
> Vice President Jusuf Kalla, examines the new rifles and machine gun made by PT Pindad
> 
> View attachment 145721
> 
> Visitor looking at AMX-13 retrofit done by PT Pindad
> 
> View attachment 145722
> 
> Exhibitor doing some preparations before the opening ceremony of Indodefense Expo 2014
> 
> View attachment 145723
> 
> Vice President Jusuf Kalla with ESDM minister and CEO of PT Pindad , carry the new Battle Riffle made by PT Pindad



hmmm....AMX 13NGID....nice look...


----------



## Nike

*Helicopters for all tasks [ID14D1]*
*GÜNTER ENDRES S*
04 November 2014






harjah, UAE-based AAL Group Ltd (Hall B, Stand B022) has added AAL Paci c to the group’s global family of specialist helicopter operators.

AAL Paci c started operations in Indonesia in June 2014, bringing rotary-wing professionals to Southeast Asia, all experienced in operations in remote and challenging environments. ese include re ghting, o shore oil and gas support, search and rescue, personnel and cargo transportation, and salvage operations.

AAL Paci c is proud to partner the Indonesian National Disaster Management Agency in critical re- ghting programmes in the Sumatra and Kalimantan areas. Other ongoing local projects include the transportation ofconstruction equipment and materials in remote areas of Indonesia to support the development of local infrastructure.

The new division specialises in the operation of the renowned Russian Mil Mi-17 and Mi-8MTV-1 medium twin-turbine helicopters, which have been built in large numbers and continue in production, having been exported tomore than 100 countries around the world, for a multitude of tasks, both civil and military. AAL Paci c’s current eet comprises four Mi-171 and two Mi-8MTV-1 helicopters, as well as a number of Western platforms.

e eet is continuously being expanded to meet the growing number of customers in the region. Almost all maintenance is done in house, and AAL Paci c will add depot-level maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) services in the near future. Together with its global network of logistics partners, it has the capability and capacity to provide rapid response to meet customers’ demands.
Helicopters for all tasks [ID14D1] - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Hungwee small UAV at Denel booth





Badak Armored Vehicle at Indo Defence Expo 2014





One of Indonesian version of Eurocopter Panther at Indo Defence Expo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Missile pairing pitched to Indonesian Navy [ID14D1]*

Richard Scott
04 November 2014






European guided weapons house MBDA (Hall D, Stand 261) has proposed a twin-track approach to meet the ship self-defence needs of the Indonesian Navy’s (TNI-AL’s) two newest surface combatant classes. The company is pitching its VL Mica point defence missile system for the two SIGMA 10514 Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) guided missile frigates being built by Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS) in partnership with PT PAL (Persero). In parallel, the company sees its new Sea Ceptor local area anti-air missile system as an ideal fit for the three recently acquired Bung Tomo-class corvettes.

VL Mica uses the existing Mica air-to-air missile, available with active radar or infrared seekers, fired in a lock-on-after-launch mode to provide ship protection out to a maximum range of 20km. Vertical launch and the absence of dedicated target trackers provides for a 360° engagement capability against multiple simultaneous targets.

The full tactical VL Mica ammunition integrates a single missile all-up round with a single-use autonomous firing and storage canister; this is a sealed and pressurised dual-chamber enclosure designed with an integral duct to vent motor efflux upwards on launch.

Along with the ammunition canisters, below decks is the sequencer cabinet (containing power supplies and processing electronics), which links the VL Mica missiles with the ship combat management system, receives inputs from the ship’s inertial system and provides the link to the ship missile datalink.

Space and weight have already been reserved in the PKR design for a 12-cell VL Mica installation.

DSNS and its combat system supplier Thales Nederland have previously integrated VL Mica on the SIGMA 10513 frigate Tarik Ben Ziad and the SIGMA 9813 frigates Sultan Moulay Ismail and Allal Ben Abdellah delivered to the Royal Moroccan Navy.

MBDA is taking a different approach to the Bung Tomo-class ships, these 95m vessels having originally been designed to receive the VL Seawolf point defence missile system. With VL Seawolf no longer in production, MBDA is proposing to equip the three corvettes with the successor Sea Ceptor local area anti-air defence system.

Based on the new Common Antiair Modular Missile (CAMM) effector, Sea Ceptor has been ordered by the UK Ministry of Defence to replace VL Seawolf on the Royal Navy’s Type 23 frigates. Earlier this year, the New Zealand Ministry of Defence became the first export customer for the system, ordering Sea Ceptor as a key component of its ANZAC Frigate Systems Upgrade programme.

Capable of ranges of more than 25km, CAMM uses an active radar seeker (supported by mid-course guidance updates) to deliver an all-weather engagement capability against multiple targets simultaneously. It also features novel ‘soft launch’ technology, where a gas-powered piston propels the missile away from the ship before thrusters orientate it in the required direction of flight. Once the low-speed/low-energy turnover is complete, the missile fires its main rocket motor.

Missile pairing pitched to Indonesian Navy [ID14D1] - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Eh ada Maenan baru 

New SS variant?

*Panthers to assume ASW role in Indonesia*

Aircraft
Helicopters
Nov 5, 2014
Airbus Helicopters has been selected to provide the Indonesian Navy with 11 AS-565 MBe Panther helicopters configured for Anti Submarine warfare.

Share on email Share on printfriendly Share on pocket More Sharing Services7





Indonesia will receive 11 AS-565MBe naval helicopters, to be configured for anti-submarine warfare missions, operating from ships and shore. Photo: Airbus Helicopters

Airbus Helicopters has been selected to provide 11 AS-565 MBe Panther helicopters for the Indonesian Navy, Airbus announced today. These rotorcraft will to be used for naval anti-submarine warfare (ASW) missions, supporting operations from land bases and ships. The helicopters are scheduled for delivery within three years to Indonesia, where they will be outfitted for their ASW mission, before delivery to the Indonesian Navy. The mission equipment include the Helicopter Long-Range Active Sonar (HELRAS) dipping sonar and torpedo launching system.

Panther now becomes one of the world’s most capable light/medium anti-submarine warfare platforms, with an advanced ASW suite and the capability to operate from corvettes or small frigates

HELRAS DS-100 produced by L-3 comprises a descending vertical transmit array of seven projector elements and a receive array of eight hydraulically driven arms that expand to a diameter of 2.6 meters when deployed. The total weight of the system is about 350 kg. The AS-565 is configured to carry the Raytheon Mk 46 or Whitehead A.244/S lightweight ASW torpedoes.




HELRAS DS-100 dipping sonar. Photo: L-3 Systems.

The DS-100 is A 1.38 kHz version of the popular AQS-18A dipping sonar. The DS-100 is capable of operating at depths to 500 meters designed for long-range surveillance and underwater search. Using high resolution doppler processing and long shaped pulses, it can detect submarines even very low speed (near zero doppler signal). According to L-3, the DS-100 is also suited to redetection, target localization and weapon delivery against submarines at deep and shallow waters. The HELRAS is used with several types of helicopters, including the Italian Navy EH-101 and SH-3. A version of the system is also tailored for the ASW variant of the European NH-90.




AS-565MBe is a navalized military variant of the French Panther. Photo: Airbus Helicopters

“The Panther now becomes one of the world’s most capable light/medium anti-submarine warfare platforms, with an advanced ASW suite and the capability to operate from corvettes or small frigates,” said Philippe Monteux, Head of Region South East Asia & Pacific at Airbus Helicopters.

He added that the Panther’s ASW capability would meet the naval requirements of other countries in the region.

Although the Panther has been available for many years, the new contract represents its first penetration to the Asian market. The reason for its slow entry to market is probably the competition form the Chinese built variant – Harbin Z-9 which was based on the SA-565 civilian variant – Dauphin. Beyond the Chinese Army and Navy the Z-9 is operating with Cambodia, Laos and Pakistan.

This order will add to the Indonesian Armed Forces’ fleet of Airbus Helicopters rotorcraft serving the Indonesian military, which currently operates the light EC120 Colibris for training; the Fennecs and BO-105 for light attack missions and the Pumas and Super Pumas operated by the Air Force. The Indonesian Air Force is expecting to receive the EC725 for combat search and rescue missions.

PT Dirgantara, Airbus’ strategic industrial partner in Indonesia is also involved in other programs, including the C-295 military transport. The agreements were secured by PT Dirgantara Indonesia as a result of its long-standing cooperation and strategic alliance with Airbus Helicopters. The President of PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Budi Santoso explained, “This latest contract demonstrates the strength and efficiency of our commercial and industrial partnership with Airbus Helicopters. Together, we are able to identify and deliver the most modern and cost-effective solutions for the Indonesian Government and at the same time associate the significant involvement of the Indonesian industry.”

Panthers to assume ASW role in Indonesia | Defense Update:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indodefence 2014, Pics by ARC
















Indonesian will bought Airbus MRTT?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Typhoon blows in hot and fast [ID14D1]*
*DAVID DONALD*
04 November 2014






Euro fighter is here in Indonesia to promote the Typhoon multi-role warplane as a potential answer to the country’s airpower needs. e European consortium (Hall D, Stand 033) has labelled its marketing e fforts as ‘Lepas Landas’ – ready for take-o – and not only is Euro fighter stressing the capabilities of the aircraft itself, but also the economic and technological bene fits that Typhoon selection could bring to Indonesia.

Euro fighter’s chief executive, Alberto Gutierrez, is in Jakarta to promote the Typhoon o er. “Safeguarding the islands of Indonesia is a massive undertaking. In terms of airpower you need an asset that is fast, can y high, has staying power and which is versatile and reliable,” he said. “Crucially, we also recognise that it is important to foster and develop indigenous capability.

We know that to do that you need to be freely able to transfer knowhow and develop your own highly skilled workforce.”

Speci fic details of Euro fighter’s o er to Indonesia have not been revealed, but the consortium has highlighted the Typhoon’s multirole capabilities, including air superiority, air and sea strike, and non-traditional ISR. e Typhoon o ers excellent kinematic performance, state-of-the-art sensors and 13 hardpoints able to carry a wide variety of weapons.

Two of Euro fighter’s four partners are divisions of Airbus, which already has a sizeable presence in Indonesia through its partnership with PT Dirgantara Indonesia.




(233 words)

Typhoon blows in hot and fast [ID14D1] - IHS Jane's 360

Blows in Hot and fast, i like it though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*ASTROS II boosts firepower [ID14D1]*

04 November 2014




Indonesia has taken delivery from Avibras Indústria Aeroespacial of Brazil (Hall D, Stand 271) of the first batch of ASTROS (Artillery Saturation Rocket System) II artillery rocket systems (ARS), which were ordered in 2012.

The contract is valued at US$402m and covers the supply of a complete ASTROS II Mk.6 ARS comprising 36 6x6 wheeled launchers plus unguided surface-to-surface rockets, rocket resupply vehicles, fire control vehicles, battery command vehicles and associated logistics support vehicles.

The contract is expected to be completed by 2016 and also includes the transfer of technology to Indonesia to allow for local industry to carry out maintenance work on ASTROS II ARS.

ASTROS II ARS will be issued to two battalions of the Indonesian Army each with 18 launchers, which will be split into three batteries, each with six launchers and be deployed in West Java and East Java as part of the Strategic Reserve Command. These will complement the towed artillery systems currently deployed by the Indonesian Army and provide a suppressive firepower capability at long range, which it currently lacks.

ASTROS II ARS will fire the SS-60 300mm rocket, which has a minimum range of 20km and a maximum range of 60km, and the SS-80 300mm rocket, which has a range of 20-80km. In the longer term, the system would be capable of firing rockets with guidance system to provide a more precision effect.

Indonesia is the second country in the region to order ASTROS II ARS; Malaysia has already taken delivery of its systems, which have been issued to two Malaysian Army regiments (51st and 52nd).

ASTROS II boosts firepower [ID14D1] - IHS Jane's 360

*Marder tracked down [ID14D1]*
*CHRISTOPHER F FOSS*
04 November 2014




Being shown for the first time in Asia at Indo Defence 2014 (Outside Hall A) is the Marder Evolution from Rheinmetall. Using independent research and development funding, the German company has developed the Marder Evolution specifically for the export market.

Marder Evolution draws on experience from well over 2,000 Marder 1 infantry fighting vehicles (IFVs) built for the German Army, which have been constantly upgraded. The latest version is the Marder 1A5A1, which was developed for deployment in Afghanistan.

With the downsizing of the German Army, large numbers of Marder 1 IFVs have become surplus to requirements and Rheinmetall has purchased a significant number for potential overseas sales, either refurbished or upgraded to enhance their operational capabilities. Indonesia took delivery in late 2013 of its first two vehicles, with a total of 42 to be supplied. The first export customer for the refurbished Marder 1A3 IFV was Chile.

Marder Evolution is being marketed in a number of configurations including an armoured personnel carrier as well as an IFV. Enhancements include an upgraded MTU diesel powerpack, upgraded torsion bar suspension, air-conditioning system, enhanced ballistic and mine protection and a 300mm raised roof line extending to the rear to provide greater interior volume.

The IFV version would typically be fitted with a roof-mounted remote weapon station, such as the Norwegian Kongsberg Protector armed with a stabilised .50 M2 HB machine gun. The crew is provided with special blast-attenuating seats that are not attached to the floor for a higher level of survivability.

There is considerable flexibility in the Marder Evolution to meet different user requirements, such as cameras for situational awareness over 360° and a battle management system that can be provided by Rheinmetall Defence Electronics.

In addition to being used as the basis for an IFV, the hull of the Marder Evolution can be employed for more specialised roles, for example as ambulance, command post or mortar carrier.

The vehicle can also be fitted with heavier turrets and weapon stations, such as an Oto Melara three-person turret armed with a 105mm low recoil force rifled gun coupled to a computerised fire control system.

Marder tracked down [ID14D1] - IHS Jane's 360


*More than fire control [ID14D1]*

04 November 2014




As a production partner of the USA’s SecuGen company, South Korea’s Woo Kyun Optics Co has been manufacturing optical fing erprint identification devices and peripherals for many years, writes Brian M Walters.
It exports not only to the USA but also to defence customers in Europe, Japan and many other countries.

Employing FBI fing erprint identification technolo y, Woo Kyun (Hall A, Stand AP206) supplies appropriate devices to the US G overnment, as well.

However, Woo Kyun also produces various kinds of optical fi re control equipment, which it has supplied to the Korean military and others. The company’s fi re control devices include panoramic telescopes, as well as standard and elbow telescopes for use with a wide ran e of weapons. These include the 105mm/155mm howitzers, 106mm recoilless rifl es, 90mm, 81mm, 60mm and 4.2in mortars, and 20mm Vulcan Gatlin g guns.

Additional defence-related optical products manufactured by Woo Kyun include day and ni ht fi re control devices and other equipment used in aircraft, while the KM1A2 collimator (pictured) provides infinity aimin g on the battlefifield.

More than fire control [ID14D1] - IHS Jane's 360

*Hungwe meets civilian and military needs [ID14D1]*
*DAVID DONALD*
04 November 2014




South Africa’s largest defence company, Denel (Hall A, Stand 261), has brought a range of its products to Indo Defence, including its latest unmanned air vehicle.

The Hungwe is a small UAV intended for both civilian and military use. While an earlier Denel project with the same name had a blended wing/body layout, the new Hungwe is a more conventional twin-boom vehicle that draws on the configuration of the company’s larger Seeker II.

Denel’s Dynamics division is responsible for the company’s UAV programmes and it first flew the new-look Hungwe in early 2014. Weighing 35kg at take-off and with a wings p a n of 4m, the Hungwe carries a 5kg payload comprising a daylight TV and infrared sensors in a single turret. Operational ceiling is 12,000ft.

The vehicle is intended for rapid deployment – in about 30 minutes – and can be transported aboard a one-tonne commercial vehicle. The ground control segment is packaged into a two-console laptop-based system, with one for the vehicle controller and one for the sensor operator.

Hungwe has a 100km line-of-sight radius of action and can loiter for three hours at that radius. Total endurance is six hours. Hungwe is being developed to operate in civilian airspace, which is currently denied to UAVs in South Africa. Denel Dynamics is working with the South African civil aviation authority to clear the UAV for such operations.

As well as military duties, Hungwe is aimed at operators that could use a long-endurance UAV for duties such as border or pipeline surveillance, anti-poaching patrols, anti-piracy and law enforcement.

Hungwe meets civilian and military needs [ID14D1] - IHS Jane's 360

*Ranai naval base being upgraded [ID14D1]*
*Ridzwan Rahmat*
04 November 2014




The Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has begun upgrading its naval base at Ranai in Riau Islands to support a planned increase in ship numbers in the region.

Speaking on 14 August in Jakarta, TNI-AL Chief of Staff for the Western Fleet (KOARMABAR) Commodore Amarulla Octavian described the upgrades as consisting primarily of logistics support facilities, including the building of fuel depots, that will enable the TNI-AL to sustain deployments in the area. “The logistics facilities are being [upgraded] to support the TNI-AL’s increasing presence in the region so that we may safeguard the country’s maritime territories from any hostile forces should they pose a threat,” he said, without making specific reference to any particular country.

Ranai naval base being upgraded [ID14D1] - IHS Jane's 360

*Future of threat detection [ID14D1]*

04 November 2014
Airbus Defense and Space Inc (Hall A, Stand A049) is presenting its new SONEX-P portable explosives threat detection system, offering visitors the opportunity to witness live demonstrations. “The SONEX-P system represents the future of threat detection,” said David Romaine, SONEX-P programme manager. “It delivers faster results, clearer views of the threat and a greatly improved degree of safety for first responders and explosives technicians.”

Weighing less than 23kg (50 lb), the lightweight SONEX-P comprises only two elements – a manportable detection head and a companion laptop computer – that work in tandem to identify, detect and discriminate chemical, radiological, nuclear or explosive threats located in parcels, luggage, ordnance or abandoned bags.

The chief characteristic which differentiates SONEX-P from X-ray based detection devices is its combination of neutron technology with 3D imaging, enabling faster threat detection and more accurate views of a threat. It allows first responders to interrogate suspicious packages from a safe distance without handling them. Easy to use, the device does all the work – signalling a live threat with a red light on its console and a non-threat condition with a green light. The system software can be optimised to detect other emerging chemical, nuclear and radiological threats.

Successful demonstrations of SONEX-P have been conducted in the USA for representatives of major international airports, homeland security agencies, and federal, state and local law enforcement organisations. Capability demonstrations have been held for representatives of the US Domestic Nuclear Defeat Organization, the Metropolitan Washington (DC) Airports Authority, and the US Postal Service, among others.

SONEX-P accurately detected and identified a range of hidden explosive threats – each in a single scan.

Future of threat detection [ID14D1] - IHS Jane's 360

*Multi-beam radar on test [ID14D1]*
*Richard Scott*
04 November 2014




Thales Nederland has begun testing its new-generation NS 100 E/F-band 3D dual-axis multi-beam radar at its Hengelo facility ahead of commencing customer deliveries next year.
Building on Thales Nederland’s established pedigree in both rotating and fixed-face shipborne radars, notably the respective SMART-S Mk 2 and Sea Master 400 product lines, NS 100 is being positioned to meet the littoral surveillance needs of small-to-medium size surface combatants. According to the company, the combination of an electronically stabilised, mechanically rotating antenna and an active electronically scanned array – able to generate beams simultaneously in elevation and azimuth – delivers a significant increase in time on target, and thus improved radar detection performance against small targets, even in clutter.

Thales Nederland has also provided the option to integrate other sensors into the NS 100 antenna housing, to save topside space and create a true multi-sensor platform.

Options include an IFF interrogator/ transponder (Mode 5/S), a SCOUT Mk 3 frequency-modulated continuous wave radar for close-in surface surveillance, AIS, ADS-B, and an infrared camera for local situational awareness.

Thales Nederland secured a first series production contract for eight NS 100 systems in early 2013. While the company has declined to identify the customer, it has been widely reported that the radars are to equip eight new Littoral Mission Vessels on order for the Republic of Singapore Navy.

The first NS 100 production system was installed on the test tower in Hengelo at the start of October; a second NS 100 unit is currently undergoing antenna testing, with a further two radars in the build-up phase. Factory acceptance testing to support initial deliveries to the lead customer is scheduled for mid-2015.

Multi-beam radar on test [ID14D1] - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## Nike

Final shape of Korean-Indonesian Fighter Programme






Model skala pesawat tempur kerja sama Indonesia dan Korea Selatan, KFX/IFX, di gerai Korean Aerospace Industry, pada Indo Denfence 2014, di Jakarta, Rabu. Inilah rancang-bangun pasti KFX/IFX yang digadang-gadang berteknologi stealth dan berbagai teknologi masa depan lain. (www.antaranews.com/Ade P Marboen)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Spesisikasi calon pesawat tempur generasi 4,5 hasil kerja sama Indonesia dengan Korea Selatan, KFX/IFX, bisa jadi akan berbeda antara yang dimiliki Indonesia dan Korea Selatan, walau rancang bangun fisiknya telah final. 

"Serangkaian pembicaraan tetap dilakukan walau rancang bangun fisiknya telah ditetapkan. Modelnya bisa dilihat seperti pada Indo Defence 2014 ini," kata Deputi Manajer Program KFX/IFX Korea Aerospace Industry, Hwang Sungho, di sela pameran industri pertahanan Indo Defence 2014, di Jakarta, Rabu. 

Dia juga tidak mengungkap jenis-jenis teknologi --yang dikatakan akan menjadi teknologi "masa depan"-- yang akan dibagi kepada Indonesia. 

Tentang ini, ahli teknologi penerbangan, Dr Mulyo Widodo, akhir 2013 lalu, menyatakan, "Meski sebagian lagi (teknologi) masih dicari, kami percaya Korea bisa meraihnya. Mereka punya peta jalan yang jelas dalam proyek pengembangan jet tempur," katanya. 

"Mereka sudah memulainya dengan KT-1, lalu T-50, TA-50 dan setelah itu: FA-50. Lebih dari itu mereka juga punya belasan veteran NASA dan USAF yang jadi tempat bertanya. Mereka kini dosen di sejumlah perguruan tinggi," kata dia. 

Program KFX/IFX yang digagas Presiden Korea Selatan (saat itu), Kim Dae-jung, pada 2001, masih dalam tahap pengembangan walau kesepakatan komposisi pembiayaan antara Indonesia dan Korea Selatan sudah ditentukan, yaitu 20 berbanding 80. 

Secara total, berdasarkan perundingan kedua pemerintahan, akan dibuat 120 unit KFX/IFX ini. 
Hwang juga tidak bersedia menjawab, apakah komposisi "kontribusi" pembiayaan 20:80 itu akan menentukan spesifikasi teknis KFX/IFX yang akan dimiliki Indonesia dan Korea Selatan. 

Sempat berkembang "teka-teki" tentang rupa pasti fisik KFX/IFX ini, namun rancangan pasti fisiknya belakangan sudah dipastikan dan model skalanya dipajang di gerai KAI pada Indo Defence 2014 ini. 

Secara kasat mata, bentuk fisiknya sangat mirip dengan F-22 _Raptor_; bermesin dua dengan sayap tegak ganda dan rancangan kokpit serta bagian depan_fuselage_ serupa, pun pada kompartemen _bomb bay_-nya yang tersembunyi. 

Dengan begitu, arsenal yang bisa dia bawa disembunyikan sedemikian rupa di dalam ruang bom itu. Ini juga yang menolong tangkap _radar cross section_-nya menjadi sangat minimal. Teknologi serupa lazim dijumpai pada F-22 _Raptor_ dan F-35 _Lighting II._

Perbedaan spesifikasi itu, katanya, bisa pada beberapa hal tergantung pada keperluan masing-masing pemilik unit pesawat tempur generasi tercanggih yang digadang-gadang berteknologi _stealth_ dan melongkapi capaian kemampuan Dassault Rafale (Prancis), Eurofighter _Typhoon_ (konsorsium Eropa Barat), walau masih di bawah Lockheed Martin F-35 _Lighting II_. 

Dia katakan, penentuan macam dan sumber piranti avionika, sebagai misal, masih belum diputuskan. Banyak ambisi yang ingin ditanamkan pada tubuh KFX/IFX ini, di antaranya penguasaan teknologi _stealth_, yang pada beberapa tipe pesawat tempur secara terbatas bisa dientaskan dengan aplikasi cat tertentu yang bisa menyerap paparan gelombang radar. 

Hwang sangat yakin bahwa Indonesia tetap pada pendiriannya yaitu mewujudkan KFX/IFX ini hingga operasional penuh. Saat ditanya mengapa perwujudannya sejak ide digulirkan memakan waktu lama, dia berujar, "Eurofighter _Typhoon_ juga memerlukan waktu cukup lama untuk bisa beroperasi penuh."
Editor: Ruslan Burhani

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2014

Spesifikasi pesawat tempur KFX/IFX Indonesia bisa berbeda - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Navy raising another Infantry Brigade of Marines in Batam Islands, they can be deployed rapidly into Natuna in matter of hours

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*‘Panser kanon’ starting point for genuine defense industry *
Aryo Nugroho, Jakarta | Opinion | Thu, November 06 2014, 11:05 AM

Opinion News
The opening of the Indonesian Defense Expo 2014 on Wednesday was marked with all the usual defense trade-show hoopla: men and women in business suits mingling with those from the military, exchanging information, vying and trying to seal multi-million dollar deals.

During the event, Bandung-based state arms maker PT Pindad exhibits its newest product the AFV panser kanon (armored fighting vehicle armed with cannon). 

The armored vehicle seems to prove that the homegrown defense industry has found its foothold and is bringing the country closer to self-sufficiency in defense equipment.

There are, however, some serious flaws both in the design of the AFV and in the land-defense industrial capability now spearheaded by PT Pindad in general. 

First, although it looks menacing, nobody in defense circles still believe in 90mm low-pressure cannon as a main armament. A 1960s development, 90mm low-pressure and low-velocity guns have been superseded by two kinds of weapons: high-pressure larger caliber guns and smaller but rapid-firing cannon. 

The panser kanon, popularly known as a tank destroyer/ mobile gun system, employs a larger gun that traditionally is installed in main battle tanks like the Leopard. 

The prime example of this class is the Centauro 1B, now in service with the Italian Army with a 105mm gun and the Stryker Mobile Gun System, also with a 105mm gun M68, descendants of the British Royal Ordnance L7 gun, which was the mainstay of main battle tanks in the 1970s. 

The larger the gun the better ,since tank-destroyer doctrine emphasizes firepower and agility to destroy main battle tanks. Direct impact from a 90mm low-pressure gun will not even scratch the skin of a main battle tank, as was proven by the South Africans in the 1980s border war against Angola. The turret on a panser kanon is installed without a fire-control stabilizer that would enable the vehicle to maneuver in a running battle. 

Before firing, the panser kanon has to stop to allow its commander to calculate firing solutions, while the enemy has already made a move or has started attacking.

Compared with other AFV which have small rapid-fire cannons, the panser kanon does not stand a chance. A rapid-firing cannon such as the Rheinmetall 202 20mm installed in the Marder 1A3 or the M242 Bushmaster on American M2 Bradley AIFV firing 25mm NATO-standard shells are the current trend in AFV development, offering lighter loads and efficient penetration capabilities. 

The M242 Bushmaster has proven its mettle, destroying Iraqi T-72M1 main battle tanks in the invasion of Iraq. Ninety-mm low-pressure guns take longer to reload and are surely more expensive and, lest we forget, are more prone to collateral damage in urban fighting. Rapid-firing cannon are more accurate and a trained gunner can produce pinpoint accuracy in a target-rich environment. 

Learning from our past military operations against small-scale insurgencies, a rapid-firing cannon is more suitable for those kind of missions. The second flaw lies in Pindad’s capabilities. Lauded as a regional player, Pindad still has a lot to learn from fellow regional manufacturers such as Singapore Technologies Kinetics. 

Although Pindad now can add the Anoa infantry carrier and the panser kanon to its belt, much of the major components for the two products are still imported. 

Up until now, Indonesia does not have the capability to develop armor-grade steel and has to rely on imported materials, an irony considering that Indonesia is home to global steel producer Posco-Krakatau Steel.

In the event of an arms embargo, as has been the case in the past, our fleet of Anoas and panser kanon would not be operational. 

This is not acceptable from the economic point of view, since Pindad still has to fork out to buy the turret and the end result will be pricier compared to buying foreign-made armor.

What President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo must do with his Cabinet is to initiate a concerted effort that involves all stakeholders in building national defense capabilities. 

On a positive note, Indonesia has some serious potential, scattered across many state-owned and civilian companies. 

*Krakatau Steel can be pushed to produce armor-grade steel to produce hulls and gun barrels, as long as this meets economies of scale. PT LEN, which claimed to be able to make combat-management systems for the Navy’s ships surely can be ordered to conduct research and create solutions in AFV fire-control systems, including optics, laser rangefinders and thermal cameras. Pindad, which itself has aligned with the Rheinmetall/Denel Munition company, can start producing artillery munitions in the near future. *

Meanwhile higher-education institutions, which now fall under their own ministry, can conduct research aligning with military and defense needs. 

The road to berdikari (self-sufficiency) is long and winding and can be quite challenging considering the Indonesian people’s habit of expecting instant results. 

Jokowi still has five full years ahead to accomplish this and leave a lasting legacy in building Indonesian defense capabilities.

_________________

_The author is a military book writer and contributor for Angkasa Readers Community - Home a leading news portal covering military and geopolitcal issues._

_‘Panser kanon’ starting point for genuine defense industry | The Jakarta Post_


*Ministry aims to bolster naval weapons industry*
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Thu, November 06 2014, 9:12 AM
Headlines News

The Defense Ministry has pledged to spur the development and production of naval weapons by national defense firms in an effort to realize President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s vision of maritime power.

Speaking during the opening ceremony of the 2014 Indo Defense Expo and Forum, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said the ministry was committed to advancing the country’s defense industry by promoting joint cooperation between local and overseas defense firms.

Through such cooperation, he said, local defense companies would gain essential knowledge and experience that would eventually help them to independently produce state-of-the-art armaments for the Indonesian Military (TNI).

“We have been able to build our own corvettes; we will soon construct three submarines. Two will be built through cooperation with South Korea and another will be made in Surabaya [in East Java],” he said at the exhibition venue at JIExpo in Kemayoran, Jakarta on Wednesday.

In December 2011, the ministry and Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) signed a US$1.1 billion contract to manufacture three U-209 diesel-electric submarines.

Weighing 1,400 tons and measuring 61.3 meters in length, each submarine will be able to carry up to 40 crew members and be equipped with eight tubes for torpedoes and other ordnance.

Engineers from state-owned shipyard PT PAL Indonesia will be given a chance to take a close look at the construction of the first two submarines at a DSME plant in South Korea before they construct the last one at the PT PAL plant in Surabaya.

The project was initially expected to be completed by 2018, but a ministry official confirmed that the construction of the three submarines had experienced a significant delay.

“The first two will be done by 2019, while the completion of the third one will be in 2023. We hope to expedite the construction,” the ministry’s industry and technology director, Brig. Gen. Zaenal Arifin, said recently.

Obsolete weapons systems have hampered the TNI’s ability to guard Indonesia’s territorial waters. Among the security problems that have marred the country’s waters are illegal fishing and the influx of illegal migrants by boat, in particular from the Middle East.

In a bid to tackle the issues, the government has implemented a grand strategy to fulfill the military’s Minimum Essential Force (MEF) blueprint and to have an independent defense industry by 2024.

In the first phase of the strategy between 2010 and 2014, the government disbursed Rp 22 trillion ($10.02 billion) to procure new armaments, with Rp 19 trillion going to local defense firms, according to the ministry’s latest data.

By the end of this year, the country will have reached almost 40 percent of its MEF, exceeding its initial target of 30 percent. The three expected submarines, however, will not be enough to monitor and defend the country’s vast waters.

“With the addition of three submarines, we will end up with a fleet of five submarines. According to the MEF plan, the Indonesian Navy ideally needs at least 12 submarines,” Navy spokesman Commodore Manahan Simorangkir said.

In the second phase of its strategic plan from 2015 to 2019, the country aims to elevate the role of local industries in supplying weaponry for the TNI.

Vice President Jusuf Kalla said the local defense industry had the potential to develop arms technology.

“[Developing] technology is not an easy thing because it needs research, huge funding, good coordination and cooperation […] Indonesia has sufficient experience in technology,” Kalla said.

_Ministry aims to bolster naval weapons industry | The Jakarta Post_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Bonefish USV breaks cover [ID14D2]*

05 November 2014

Saab and PT Lundin have revealed their Bonefish unmanned surface vessel (USV) technology demonstrator at Indo Defence 2014.

Formally unveiled by Indonesia’s defence minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro and Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Marsetio in a joint ribbon-cutting ceremony on the first day of the show, the 12m carbon-fibre composite trimaran prototype is set to begin sea trials next month.

Joint development of the Bonefish demonstrator, which can be seen on PT Lundin’s stand (Hall D, 025) began at the start of this year, the concept marrying Saab’s mission systems integration expertise with PT Lundin’s advanced wave-piercing trimaran hullform.

The prototype was built in approximately six months at PT Lundin’s composite boat production facility in Banyuwangi, East Java.

Capable of speeds of up to 40kts, Bonefish is designed to incorporate a wide range of sensors, satellite-based control and a modular payload bay to enable role flexibility.

Potential missions could include anti-piracy, maritime surveillance, anti-submarine warfare, mine countermeasures, search and rescue, and hydrography.

Peter Carlqvist, head of Saab Indonesia (Hall D, Stand 052), said the collaboration between Saab and PT Lundin represented an exciting opportunity for the two companies.

“Saab has identified the need for a USV that is modular and adaptable according to the mission,” he told the Show Daily. “The wave-piercing trimaran platform developed by PT Lundin is unique with regard to its ability to sustain high speed in high sea states. That is very important for a craft that is going to be out at sea for extended periods by itself.”

Dan Enstedt, president and CEO of Saab Asia-Pacific, added: “We are extremely proud and happy that we were able to unveil this demonstrator at Indo Defence and show a tangible example of co-operation between Saab of Sweden and Indonesian industry.”

Tests and trials of the prototype are expected to run through 2015.



(304 words)

Bonefish USV breaks cover [ID14D2] - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

INDODEFENCE 2014
*Advanced land systems on offer [ID14D2]*

05 November 2014




With the Indonesian army seeking to modernise its forces to meet new challenges, Saab is proposing a range of its land solutions. The company is promoting weapons and systems that could help to make the Indonesian army better connected, more lethal and quicker to react. Three systems in particular are being highlighted here (Hall D, Stand 052).

Among the weapon systems is the MAPAM advanced mortar system, available in 60mm and 81mm versions and compatible with all inservice launchers. It offers high precision (2 per cent target deviation) and is ideal for close-combat deployment, with greatly reduced risk of collateral damage and friendly-fire incidents. It also uses insensitive munition technology for increased safety of use.

For battle management, Saab is proposing the 9Land C2 system.

Drawing on 40 years’ experience in battle management systems, 9Land C2 is a digital system that allows intelligence sharing and command at various levels of the battlefield organisation, from command posts to vehicles to individual soldiers. The system provides situational awareness at all levels, including real-time blue-force tracking, facilitating decision-making and the issue of orders and threat warnings.

Saab is also promoting the Giraffe AMB (agile multibeam) radar for air surveillance. Packaged with its operating system into a standard ISO container, the mast-mounted sensor provides three-dimensional radar surveillance for short- and medium-range air defence assets, as well as an air surveillance/traffic capability.

The radar scans at a rate of 60rpm and has an elevation capability of 70°. More than 200 targets and 50 jammers can be tracked. For coastal applications, it can also have a surface channel that allows the plotting of a wide range of surface contacts.



(273 words)

Advanced land systems on offer [ID14D2] - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

INDODEFENCE 2014
*Smart bomb under development [ID14D2]*

05 November 2014




The research and development branch of the Indonesian Ministry of Defence has a smart bomb kit programme in development that turns standard unguided warheads into precision-guided weapons with a stand-off capability.

The bomb comprises a standard warhead fitted with a range extension kit with pop-out wings, a new tail section with control fins, GPS and inertial guidance systems, and an interchangeable nose section. Nose options are a ballast nose for basic GPS/inertial guidance, or infrared or TV seekers.

The 125kg weapon can be launched from 20,000ft at speeds from 160kts to 500kts, with a maximum range of approximately 20km. Initial drop trials are scheduled to begin next year.



(108 words)

Smart bomb under development [ID14D2] - IHS Jane's 360






Bonefish USV, one of Indonesian most taunted programme, this Unmanned seaborne vehicle capable to launch RBS 15 missile and carrying Sea giraffe radar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

INDODEFENCE 2014
*SMASH enters remote gunnery fray [ID14D2]*

05 November 2014




With both maritime security and force protection becoming increasing priorities for navies, Turkish defence electronics and systems house Aselsan (Hall A, Stand 106) has introduced a stabilised 30mm mounting to market as part of its family of shipborne remote control weapon stations.
Known as SMASH, the new system integrates a dual-feed ATK 30mm Bushmaster II cannon capable of firing 200 rounds a minute, an independent electro-optical sight onto a fully stabilised pedestal and an integral ballistics computer. A remote gun control unit is fitted below deck, ensuring protection for the operator.

The electro-optical sensor package – comprising a thermal camera, daylight TV camera and laser rangefinder – is installed on a lightweight, high accuracy stabilised gimbal, enabling elevation and training independent of the weapon mount. According to Aselsan, this means that the sensors can remain on the target at all times, including during firing. Furthermore, electrooptical surveillance can be undertaken without the need to train the gun onto the target.

SMASH can be controlled by a remote gun control unit fitted on the bridge deck or in the ship’s combat information centre. Alternatively, the system can be integrated into a wider combat system, enabling it to receive cues from the ship command system and/or other sensors.



(206 words)

SMASH enters remote gunnery fray [ID14D2] - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

INDODEFENCE 2014
*Armoured vehicles fit for many missions [ID14D2]*
*Christopher F Foss*
05 November 2014




Local company Sentra Surya Ekajaya (SSE) has confirmed to the Indo Defence Show Daily that its P2 Commando reconnaissance/command and control vehicle and P2 armoured personnel carrier (APC) have completed their trials and are now in quantity production.

P2 Commando (4x4) is the smaller of the two, with a gross vehicle weight of 4.5 tonnes. It is powered by a four-cylinder turbocharged diesel developing 130hp, coupled to a manual five-speed transmission. This gives the vehicle a maximum road speed of 100km/h, with an operating range up to 500km on a fuel tank of 100 litres.

Ballistic protection is to STANAG 4569 level 1 standard, which is 7.62 x 51mm NATO standard ball attack; the windows provide the same level of ballistic protection. In addition to the commander and driver there are two seats to the rear.

In many respects, the P2 Commando is very similar to the French Panhard Defense VBL (4x4) scout car, but because it has more internal volume, it can undertake a wider range of battlefield missions.

The larger P2 APC is also of the 4x4 type and has an all-welded monocoque hull, providing the same level of protection as the P2 Commando. It also has a protected engine compartment at the front and the crew compartment extending to the rear. The commander is seated to the rear of the engine compartment and each is provided with a side door.

The troop compartment is slightly higher to the rear of the commanderâ€™s and driverâ€™s position to provide greater internal volume. The eight dismounts are seated in the rear and can rapidly enter and leave via the rear door. They are seated four down either side, facing inwards on special seats that are not attached to the floor.

The gross vehicle weight of the P2 Commando APC is being quoted as 8,500kg and the vehicle is powered by a Renault four-cylinder turbocharged diesel developing 215hp, coupled to an Allison automatic transmission.

Both vehicles feature full air conditioning â€“ considered to be essential in the high ambient temperatures encountered in Asia â€“ as well as coil spring suspension, front-mounted electric winch and banks of grenade launchers.

The vehicles being shown here at Indo Defence 2014 are fitted with a roof-mounted protected weapon station armed with a 7.62mm machine gun; other weapon stations can be fitted, such as remote weapon stations armed with similar or larger calibre weapons.

As well as the two P2 vehicles, SSE (Hall D, Stand 241) has also manufactured the P3 Ransus high-speed and high-mobility off-road vehicle and the P4 multipurpose vehicle, which is based on a truck chassis.



(433 words)

Armoured vehicles fit for many missions [ID14D2] - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesian military budget increases to 1.5 percent: minister*
Kamis, 6 November 2014 19:11 WIB | 116 Views




Ryamizard Ryacudu (ANTARA)
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Joko Widodos government will step up military spending to 1.5 percent of the state budget, stated Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu.

"President Jokowi will consistently modernize the defense weapon systems by increasing the military budget to 1.5 percent as part of his program," Ryamizard remarked during an international seminar titled, "Exploring Defense Offset in Indonesia: Expectation, Partnership and Strategy of Engagement" here on Thursday.

The previous government had allocated Rp83 trillion, or 0.8 percent of the state budget, for the Indonesian military budget. The minister noted that the total current defense budget is not enough to increase the capabilities of the Indonesian defense forces.

Ryamizard pointed out that weapon system development is part of the mandate of the Indonesian regulation. However, the economic crisis in 1998 had hindered the security and defense systems development, the minister stated.

"During the 2010-2014 period, the defense budget was increased up to 400 percent. The increase was triggered by economic development," Ryamizard noted.

The Jokowi government is also laying emphasis on developing defense systems by national companies. Thus, all potential areas can be developed to support the national defense and economy.

"Modernization and development of the defense industry should also be accelerated to utilize the local content. We need to have an independent defense system. Thus, we should not depend on foreign defense equipment suppliers," Ryamizard added.

Indonesian military budget increases to 1.5 percent: minister - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Pindad SSx prototype at IndoDefence 2014*

*Wednesday, November 5, 2014 10:46 PM*

*Pindad unveils new assault rifle prototype SSx 7.62mm at IndoDefence 2014*
At IndoDefence 2014 in Jakarta, Indonesia-based company Pindad is increasing its assault rifles range by officially showing for the first time a new SS variant, the SSx 7.62mm. This rifle is part of PT Pindad focus and long effort to develop its own weapon with a bigger caliber to fulfil new challenges as required by its users.




*Pindad SSx 7.62 mm assault rifle prototype at IndoDefence 2014*

PT Pindad has initally successfully produced its series of assault rifles e.g. SS1 and SS2 with 5.56 mm caliber. This new prototype is a commitment of PT Pindad management to support both of its domestic end-users within Indonesian National Armed Forces as well as global customer demand.
The SSx is a 7.62x51 mm caliber gun, of which barrel measures 510 mm. It can be used with three firing modes: single shot, full automatic and safe modes. The SSx uses MU 2 Tj ammunition, allowing an effective range of 950m. The future Pindad's 7.62 mm assault rifle has optical sight and flip up sight, and can be used with a tripod.

Pindad unveils new assault rifle prototype SSx 7.62mm at IndoDefence 2014Â -Â Army Recognition

*PT Pindad and CMI unveil the BADAK (Rhinoceros) with Cockerill CSE 90P turret at IndoDefence 2014*
At Indo Defence 2014, the international defence exhibition currently held in Jakarta, PT Pindad unveiled today its latest innovation in armored vehicle: The 6x6 (meaning rhinoceros) fitted with a locally built Cockerill 90P turret. _"Our new product design is based on the previous armored vehicle called Anoa, whereas the turret is a Cockerill's 90 mm"_ declared Tri Hardjono, the acting CEO of PT Pindad.





*The new BADAK 6x6 armored vehicle on PT Pindad's booth at Indo Defence 2014*


Pindad's CEO further explained that the new combat vehicle is a joint effort of Pindad and Cockerill Maintenance & Ingenierie SA Defence (CMI) team. Both companies had agreed to sign a MoU as a legal framework for their names to deploy their best skills. Pindad has responsibility to build a combat vehicle based on a modified Anoa chassis. The modifications include:
- A new 340 horsepower, 6 cylinders diesel engine
- A monocoque body with special armor that could take up to 12.7mm ammunition
- Double wishbone independent suspension technology to maintain vehicle stability when firing the 90mm cannon.






*The BADAK is fitted with a Cockerill CSE 90P turret from CMI as seen on PT Pindad's booth at Indo Defence 2014*


CMI's main responsibility is developing the turret with 90mm cannon. CMI and its Cockerill brand is a well-known turret producer in the world. Both companies will start mass production stage next year. Pindad CEO and his partners are very confident they will have the chance to conduct a series of tests including a live firing test of the 90mm cannon at Indonesian Armed Forces facility.

The joint project (initially called "Pindad - Cockerill 90P") will allow both parties to maximize their best potentials. "_Pindad is striving its best to enter a global supply chain in the defence industry through its partnership with CMI_", Pindad CEO said. The turret, Cockerill CSE 90LP, is proven to be a highly accurate and effective weapon. The Cockerill CSE 90LP could support users in counter-insurgency mission.

It is important to note that the BADAK would fit into the Indonesian Armed Forces requirement to fulfill its arsenal system as stipulated in a "Minimum Essential Forces" (MEF) strategy. Both companies asserted their main agenda apart from MEF completion would also pave the way for Pindad and its team to introduce their product for global market. _"CMI will support and enhance Pindad's capacity and expertise in defence industry, we will also rely on CMI's global marketing network to get better opportunities for our product to be known and sold around the globe"_ James Caudle of CMI added.
PT Pindad and CMI unveil the BADAK (Rhinoceros) with Cockerill CSE 90P turret at IndoDefence 2014Â -Â Army Recognition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> INDODEFENCE 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonefish USV, one of Indonesian most taunted programme, this Unmanned seaborne vehicle capable to launch RBS 15 missile and carrying Sea giraffe radar



Looks very STEALTHY ............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> Looks very STEALTHY ............


where will they put the RBS missiles?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Pindad Anoa-2 at IndoDefence 2014*



*Wednesday, November 5, 2014 05:33 PM*

*Pindad of Indonesia unveils Anoa-2 6x6 armored personnel carrier with LCT20 turret 20mm cannon.*

At IndoDefence 2014, Pindad presents a new version of its ANOA-2 6x6 armoured vehicle personnel carrier fitted with a Denel's LCT20 turret armed with a 20mm cannon. PT. PINDAD is an Indonesian government owned manufacturing industry specializing in military and commercial products.








*Anoa-2 Indonesian-made 6x6 armoured personnel carrier fitetd with Denel LCT-20 turret at IndoDefence 2014 Tri-service defence exhibition in Jakarta, Indonesia.*





The Anoa-2 was unveiled for the first time to the public at Indodefence 2010. The all-welded steel monocoque hull of the Anoa-2 provides ballistic protection Level 3 NATO STANAG 4569. The vehicle is also protected against shell splinters.

The vehicle can carry a total of 12 soldiers including commander, driver, gunner and 9 infantrymen.

The Anoa-2 is motorized with a Renault MIDR 062045 inline 6 cylinder turbo-charged diesel engine coupled to a ZF S6HP502 automatic transmission with 6 forward and 1 reverse speed. The Anoa-2 can run at a maximum road speed of 90 km with a maximum cruising range of 600 km.

With its new LCT20 turret, the vehicle increases its fire power and can be used as infantry fighting vehicle. The LCT-20 is a two-man turret with day/night sight and range finding capability. The turret is designed and manufactured by the South African Company Denel. The LCT-20 is armed with a 20mm automatic cannon and a 7.62mm coaxial machine gun mounted at the left side of the main armament.

For the Anoa-2, another 7.62mm machine gun is mounted at the top left hatch of the turret to increase the self-protection of the vehicle. In 2011, Denel has expanded the day and night fighting capabilities of its LCT20 turret by integrating an advanced electro-optical sighting package for both the commander and gunner.

The gunner's sight consists of three integral elements and is mounted to the elevation cradle directly above the centre line of the main weapon barrel. A user interface on the Gunner Colour Display Panel with the requisite mode selection controls on the screen and incorporating the ballistic tables for the main and co-axial weapons. These range tables are selectable by the gunner.

The gunner sight consists of the Laser Range Finder, Thermal Imaging Sight and an electronic zoom-able day camera. These functions are all selectable from the Gunner Display Panel.

*Selex ES showcases its WOLF integrated soldier system at IndoDefence 2014*
During IndoDefence 2014, which is held in Jakarta from 5 to 8 November, Selex ES is showcasing its WOLF integrated soldier system. DRS Technologies Canada, and Selex ES, Italy have jointly designed, developed and manufactured the WOLF integrated Soldier System. It delivers a scalable, fully integrated Soldier System which enables a wide range of supporting electronic assets to be integrated to enhance operational effectiveness.




*Selex ES' WARRIOR Land Force (WOLF) integrated soldier system at InfoDefence 2014*

Benefiting from a low Size, Weight and Power consumption (SWaP), WOLF features the Selex ES Frontline Soldier Radio (FSR) at the core of its architecture. Designed for Soldier Radio programmes, the FSR builds on the global experience gained with the Selex ES family of Soldier Radios. Modular in architecture, the FSR has been designed with the option of expansion cards.
The Selex PRR transceiver ensures backwards compatibility with existing in-service users, whilst the C2 Module enables applications to be hosted within the radio, reducing dependency on expensive external body worn computers. The WOLF weighs approximately 2kg. Together with DRS Technologies Canada, Selex ES is delivering a highly integrated, low SWaP, innovative soldier system that further reduces the burden on the soldier and enhances operational effectiveness over a 24 hour mission life.


* Pindad at IndoDefence 2014*




*Sunday, November 2, 2014 10:25 AM*

*Pindad increases its Komodo 4x4 tactical vehicles range with a new Recon variant*

IndoDefence 2014, which is held at Jakarta from 5 to 8 of November, has been chosen by Pindad to highlight a new light armored tactical vehicle focused on recon missions, the Komodo Recon. The Komodo is a specific armored vehicle that enables ground troops to conduct operations that requires high maneuverability.







*PT Pindad's Komodo Recon variant at IndoDefence 2014*




The Komodo is equipped with bulletproof body and has a defending capability through its 7.62 mm turret-mounted machine gun. Komodo has been deployed for Indonesian Army Special Forces (Kopassus) and Indonesian Police Special Forces (Brimob). PT Pindad has secured strategic partnership with foreign companies for a better armament system. The partnership has resulted satisfactory performance for the end-users.

The new Komodo Recon variant is a 4x4 light armored tactical vehicle based on the well-known Renault Trucks Defense's Sherpa chassis. Equipped with full automatic transmission and a Renault's 4-cylinder engine, which allows a power range of 230Hp, the Komodo has a max speed of 80km/h. Thanks to a fuel tank capacity of 165 liter, Komodo Recon's maximum range extends up to 450km.






*PT Pindad's Komodo Recon variant at IndoDefence 2014*


Komodo Recon armor consists in bullet proof steel and 38 mm bullet proof glass. The Recon variant weighs 7,500 kg and has a payload capacity of max 1,500 kg. It can carry up to 5 soldiers with complete equipment. Komodo Recon can be outfitted with a 7.62 mm or a 12.7 mm turret-mounted machine gun.
Pindad new recon vehicle has a length of 5.4 m, a width of 2.3 m and a hidth of 2.2 m. It can cross trenchs and fords of max 0.75m depth.

Indonesian Armed Forces have placed an order for 40 vehicles, which 8 has already been delivered. Indonesian Military also shown interest for a Komodo mobile artillery command post variant and has signed a new contract for 56 Komodo special platform vehicles, which will be delivered by 2015 and equipped with MBDA's Mistral surface-to-air missile platform.

* LIG Nex 1 at IndoDefence 2014*




*Thursday, November 6, 2014 01:03 PM*

*LIG Nex 1 showcases Chiron portable SAM and Raybolt 3rd generation anti-tank guided missile*

This year, the Korean company LIG Nex 1 is participating at InfoDefence exhibition for the forth time and uses this opportunity to showcase its latest products, such as the Chiron portable surface-to-air missile and the Raybolt, a 3rd generation anti-tank guided missile.







*LIG Nex 1 Chiron surface-to-air missile system at IndoDefence 2014*



Chiron is a Korea's indigenously developed portable surface-to-air missile. Combined with the Korea's cutting-edge technology, the missile ensure superior accuracy, stability, and mobility, marking it as one of the invaluable assets.
The Chiron's maximum range extends to seven kilometers. This portable guided missile can neutralize aircrafts and helicopters at an altitude up to 3.5 kilometers at the speed of Mach 2.0. It provides close air defense against hostile aerial threat such as airacrafts, helicopters, and unmanned aerial vehicles infiltrating at low altitude.

The guided missile weighs 15 kilograms and extends 1.6 meters in length and eight centimeters in diameter. The reduced size and weight of the missile significantly improves the mobility. The infrared homing technology applied to the Chiron makes it unnecessary for the shooter to align at the target after launching the missile. The missile has a superior SSKP Single-Shot Kill Probability compared to conventional SAMs. The missile is equipped with advanced technologies, such as infrared counter-measures by infrared seeker, a dual-thrust system that enhances the missile's terminal velocity, and a new proximity and impact fuse. The missile's IFF identification friend of roe, developed by LIG Nex 1, enables the identification of enemy aircraft. The missile can also be operated at night if used with a night vision.







*LIG Nex 1 Raybolt anti-tank missile at IndoDefence 2014*


The Raybolt is a portable 3rd generation anti-tank missile for infantry units. Combined with the latest technology in Korea, the missile boasts highly sensitive seeker and enhance penetration capability. The Raybolt can identify and engage a target using its image Infrared Seeker. The missile can operate in two different mode including direct attack and top attack where missile target's the upper part of an armored vehicle.

Unlike other conventional missiles where the operators were required to aim at the target to guide the missile, the Raybolt employs fire and forget function. After launche, the operator can move to other locations immediately. Such feature increases the survivability of an operator. Also, the missile is smokeless where it is possible to launch the missile from inside a building.

*Indonesian Air Force to display new Rheinmetall Skyshield air defence system at IndoDefence 2014. *
At IndoDefence 2014, Rheinmetall is displaying the Group’s globally leading competence in air defence. Furthermore the Indonesian Air Force is displaying a fire control unit and an effector from the *Skyshield air defence system*. In February 2014, Rheinmetall has announced an order for the Rheinmetall-made Oerlikon Skyshield air defence systems.





*Rheinmetall Skyshield air defense missile system at at IndoDefence 2014 Tri-service defence exhibition in Jakarta, Indonesia.*


Worth over €38 million, the contract includes training and logistical services for the Indonesian armed forces. The delivery period extends through to the end of 2015.

In the domain of cannon-based air defence technology, Rheinmetall is the global leader and the sole single-source supplier of battle management systems, fire control systems, automatic cannon, integrated missile launchers and Ahead ammunition. One of the company’s core competencies is the development and manufacture of advanced air defence systems as well as simulators and training systems.

The Oerlikon Skyshield MOOTW/C-RAM system is Rheinmetall’s answer to the threat from rockets, artillery and mortar (RAM). It is specifically designed to defend high-value civilian or military assets from RAM attacks, whether in high-intensity combat scenarios or in “military operations other than war” (MOOTW). The system can also be used for protecting critical infrastructure or targets with a high symbolic value from terrorists and insurgents employing unorthodox tactics.

The Skyshield MOOTW/C-RAM system depends on Oerlikon Ahead airburst ammunition technology. Its Oerlikon Revolver Guns are available in various configurations and are suitable for multiple applications. They can operate in a conventional antiaircraft role or be used for protecting military and civilian assets from RAM threats, and are also highly effective in a naval context: known as the Oerlikon Millennium Gun, it is already in service with two navies.

Highly sophisticated yet extremely robust, this state-of-the-art system combines permanent airspace surveillance, automated detection and tracking of extremely small targets, prior warning of areas under threat and the interception and destruction of approaching RAM targets. Coupled with an Oerlikon Skymaster command and control system in MOOTW configuration, the Oerlikon Skyshield MOOTW/C-RAM system is entirely up to the task.

Instantly and automatically, the Skyshield MOOTW/C-RAM system reliably neutralizes a wide variety of threats. It calculates the incoming projectile’s point of impact and warns personnel in the threatened zone. Advanced fire control technology results in optimum, precisely timed target assignment and interception.


*




Oerlikon Skyshield include two or four 35/1000 Revolver Gun high-performance 35mm automatic cannon for short- and very short-range air defence.*

*




The Oerlikon Skyshield air defense system includes the Skyshield 35 Fire Control Unit (FCU) which provides air space surveillance over the complete elevation range with each antenna revolution. *

* Rantis 6x6 Rhan 122mm MLRS at IndoDefence 2014*




*Thursday, November 6, 2014 01:17 PM*

*New Rantis 6x6 MLRS Multiple Launch Rocket System with Rhan 122mm rockets at IndoDefence. *

The Indonesian Defence Company Pindad in collaboration with the Institute of Aeronautics and Space, Ministry of Research and Technology. Ministry of Defence presents local-made 122mm MLRS Multiple Launch Rocket System Rantis 6x6 with Rhan 122mm rockets at IndoDefence 2014.








*Rantis 6x6 MLRS Multiple Launch Rocket System with Rhan 122mm rockets at at IndoDefence 2014 Tri-service defence exhibition in Jakarta, Indonesia.*





The 6X6 Rantis is a jointly developed rocket launcher vehicle produced by state-owned arms manufacturer PT Pindad in collaboration with local industry and the MoD's research and development agency. In March 2014, Pindad has performed a test-fired with the new Rantis 6x6 Rhan 122mm MLRS.

The purpose of this rocket testing was to perform dynamic test of some rocket units toward some kind of launchers. The dynamic test was performed on 2 units of RHAn-122 toward Multi Launcher Rocket System (MLRS) which belong to Ministry of Defence, 3 units of RHan-122B toward Marine’s RM 70 GRAD barrel, and dynamic test 3 units of RX-2020 toward PT Pindad (Persero)’s Peluncur Roket Modular 861 (Modular Rocket Launcher) or PRM 861.

This MLRS shows new development of Indonesia’s defence industry. According to some Internet sources, Pindad expects to procure 500 R-Han 122 rockets by 2014. This surface-to-surface rocket has a maximum range of 23km.

The Rantis 6x6 is an Indonesian-made light truck motorized with a Mercedes Benz Engine. The body is designed and manufactured in Indonesia.

The Rantis 6x6 is fitted with a 24-round elevatable launcher mounted at the rear of the vehicle. The rocket tube arrangement is a single rectangular bank of four blocks each with 6 tubes. Before firing, two stabilisers are lowered to the ground; these are positioned one either side at the rear of the vehicle. The launch vehicle's cabin accommodates the launch preparation and firing equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

nufix said:


> where will they put the RBS missiles?



Well, I dont know, but it is just a model I guest, the real one should have bigger scale, so more room for weapon.......


----------



## Nike

*IndoDefence 2014: TNI-AL to acquire enhanced KCR-40 missile craft variant*

Ridzwan Rahmat, Jakarta - IHS Jane's Navy International
05 November 2014

Key Points
- Indonesia will introduce an enhanced version of the KCR-40 class missile attack craft, with first orders expected in 2015
- The Indonesian Navy considers the KCR-40 as suitable for archipelagic warfare, but wants it to carry more anti-ship missiles

Indonesian private shipbuilder PT Palindo Marine will introduce an enhanced version of the KCR-40 class missile attack craft currently in service with the Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL), a company official confirmed to IHS Jane's on 6 November at the IndoDefence 2014 exhibition in Jakarta.

Mukti Syarif Rivai, a naval architect at PT Palindo Marine, described the new variant as one that will strike a balance between maintaining the agility of the KCR-40 and providing the ability to carry more anti-ship missiles.

IndoDefence 2014: TNI-AL to acquire enhanced KCR-40 missile craft variant - IHS Jane's 360

with our scale, every per-cent increasing in defense budget will means a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

INDODEFENCE 2014
*IF-X cockpit configuration on show [ID14D2]*

05 November 2014








Indonesian avionics specialist Infoglobal is showing off a potential cockpit configuration for the IF-X advanced fighter that is being developed by Indonesia and Korea. Versions for both nations will employ the same core computer architecture, but additional elements of the avionics suite will be provided by local companies. Infoglobal has been selected to provide the systems for Indonesia’s IF-X version.

The company has been working on the project for some time, working to a base set of aircraft specifications and air force requirements.

The cockpit on display here (Hall D, Stand 120) features a single large screen, which displays all relevant flight and tactical data. However, a final decision on cockpit layout has not been taken, and Infoglobal has also defined a three-screen configuration should that be selected.

Two small screens below the main display will probably be replaced by a single integrated display.

IF-X will feature sidestick control, and full hands-on-throttle-and-stick functionality. Using the large screen keeps the cockpit simple and clean, making it very user-friendly.

Infoglobal is also proposing an F-5X avionics upgrade for the Indonesian air force (TNI-AU) Northrop F-5E/F fleet. From 2008 the company implemented a two-screen upgrade for Indonesia’s Hawk 100/200s, and is proposing a similar upgrade for the F-5 that would modernise the aircraft should Indonesia decide to extend the service life of the aircraft instead of replacing it with a new fighter.

Under its proposal, Infoglobal would replace a number of analogue systems with new digital hardware.

Two new colour multi-function displays are the most obvious of the new components, but the proposal also adds a digital control display unit, a digital video recorder and a miniature standard central air data computer. Infoglobal has already developed the F-5 upgrade, and it is ready to roll out should the TNIAU decide to apply it to the F-5.

Other Infoglobal projects include a digital pilot display unit for the maritime patrol version of the Airbus/ PTDI NC 212-200, and the TDAS integrated national air traffic monitoring system that integrates the multi-track pictures of three disparate radars into one map-based display.




(345 words)

IF-X cockpit configuration on show [ID14D2] - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Rosoboronexport Planning to Sign New Contracts with Indonesia*

(Source: Rosoboronexport; issued Nov 5, 2014)

Rostec's weapons export subsidiary, Rosoboronexport, is to put on display at Indo Defense 2014 – to take place in Djakarta on November 5-8, 2014 – a range of the most advanced military equipment for all services of Indonesia’s Armed Forces. 

“Our Indonesian partners are interested in purchasing extra pieces of equipment they already have in their inventory, as well as the most advanced assets produced in Russia. They are particularly focused on Air Force and Army equipment. Although, we are not giving up promoting our Navy and air defense products,” Director for Special Projects of Rosoboronexport Nikolai Dimidyuk, who will also head the Russian delegation at the exhibition, says. 

Rosoboronexport is ready to deliver additional batches of BMP-3F IFVs (thanks to efforts of the special exporter one BMP-3F of the Indonesian Marine Corps is to be brought to the exhibition) and Mi-8/17 military transport helicopters the Indonesian Armed Forces operate today. 

The Su-35 advanced multi-role fighter, Il-76MD-90A transport aircraft, BTR-80A APC, Vena SP artillery system, PTS-4 advanced tracked amphibious carrier, Kornet-EM AT missile system, Pantsir-S1 AD missile/gun system, Project 636 diesel submarine and Yakhont anti-ship missile also draw Indonesia’s attention.

Rosoboronexport’s specialists will take advantage of the event to give a presentation of a comprehensive security system for large administrative entities, critical installations and state borders, based on the Safe City automated system. Special equipment for law enforcement and anti-terrorist units will also be presented. 

Plans are also to discuss prospects for delivery of simulators for Russian aircraft and helicopters, as well as development of service facilities to provide maintenance of already supplied equipment. Experience accumulated in Malaysia and South Korea will come in handy in the discussion of the latter issue. 

“Our business with Indonesian partners is not just about supply of end products. We welcome production cooperation with local defense industry companies. This is in tune with modern trends in the international arms market,” Mr. Dimidyuk added. 

Russia delivered Su-27/30 family fighters, Mi-35P and Mi-17V-5 helicopters, BTR-80 APCs and BMP-3F IFVs, as well as a batch of AK-100 assault rifles and other equipment to Indonesia in 1992-2013. The Indonesian Armed Forces still operate some Soviet-era assets, including PT-76 amphibious tanks. 

JSC Rosboronexport, part of the Rostec State Corporation, is Russia’s sole state intermediary agency responsible for import/export of the full range of defense and dual-use products, technologies and services. The company ranks among the leaders in the global arms market. It accounts for over 80% of Russian arms exports. Rosoboronexport cooperates with more than 700 enterprises and organizations of Russia’s defense industrial complex. It maintains military-technical cooperation between Russia and more than 70 countries. In 2013 Rosoboronexport delivered weapons and equipment worth of $13.2 bln to the customers. Currently the order portfolio of Rosoboronexport accounts to about $38 bln. 

Rostec State Corporation is the Russian corporation established in 2007 to promote the development, production and export of high-technology industrial civil and military goods. It comprises about 700 enterprises which currently form 9 holdings in the defense industrial complex and 5 holdings in civil industries. Rostec’s enterprises are located in 60 regions of Russia and serve the markets of over 70 countries. In 2013, its revenue was 1.04 trillion rubles, net profit – 40 billion rubles and tax payments to the budgets of all levels exceeded 138 billion rubles.

Rosoboronexport Planning to Sign New Contracts with Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Light Gun eases deployment [ID14D2]*

05 November 2014






Nexter Systems (Hall D, Stand D217) has brought the latest version of its 105mm LG1 Light Gun to Indo Defence this year and is looking to increase sales of this weapon, which has so far been sold to Belgium, Canada, Colombia, Indonesia (Marines), Singapore and Thailand.

While there is a clear trend towards the development and fielding of 155mm artillery systems – towed and self-propelled – there is still a significant market for 105mm towed artillery systems, especially for use by airborne, marine and rapid deployment forces where their low weight makes for ease of deployment. The Nexter Systems 105mm LG1 has a 30-calibre barrel and is operated by a crew of five. It can be brought into action from the travelling position to the ring position in 30 seconds.

Firing the old 105mm M1 high explosive (HE) projectile, the LG1 can achieve a maximum range of 11km, but this can be increased to 17km using the Nexter Munitions 105mm LP G3 ammunition. The complete family of Nexter Munitions 105mm ammunition for the LG1 includes not only HE (standard and base bleed), but also illuminating and smoke. Maximum rate of fire for short periods is up to 12 rounds a minute.

In addition to its standard direct and indirect sight systems, the 105mm LG1 can be fitted with an onboard re control system, which reduces the into-action time and improves accuracy. The latest 105mm LG1 Mk III being shown here is fitted with an inertial position and laying system, and the Top-Lite gun ballistic computer on the left side.

The 105mm LG1 can be carried slung under a helicopter such as the widely deployed Puma as well as be towed by vehicles such as the Toyota Land Cruiser or ACMAT 4x4 cross-country vehicles. When travelling, the 105mm ordnance is normally traversed to the rear and locked in position over the closed trails.

The LG1 Light Gun is only one of the firepower solutions from Nexter Systems; another major one is the truck-mounted CAESAR 155mm/52 calibre system, which has seen operational service with the French Army in Afghanistan, Lebanon and Mali. Export orders for the CAESAR have been placed by an increasing number of countries including Indonesia, Thailand and Saudi Arabia.




(370 words)

Light Gun eases deployment [ID14D2] - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Pindad SSx prototype at IndoDefence 2014*
> 
> *Wednesday, November 5, 2014 10:46 PM*
> 
> *Pindad unveils new assault rifle prototype SSx 7.62mm at IndoDefence 2014*
> At IndoDefence 2014 in Jakarta, Indonesia-based company Pindad is increasing its assault rifles range by officially showing for the first time a new SS variant, the SSx 7.62mm. This rifle is part of PT Pindad focus and long effort to develop its own weapon with a bigger caliber to fulfil new challenges as required by its users.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pindad SSx 7.62 mm assault rifle prototype at IndoDefence 2014*
> 
> PT Pindad has initally successfully produced its series of assault rifles e.g. SS1 and SS2 with 5.56 mm caliber. This new prototype is a commitment of PT Pindad management to support both of its domestic end-users within Indonesian National Armed Forces as well as global customer demand.
> The SSx is a 7.62x51 mm caliber gun, of which barrel measures 510 mm. It can be used with three firing modes: single shot, full automatic and safe modes. The SSx uses MU 2 Tj ammunition, allowing an effective range of 950m. The future Pindad's 7.62 mm assault rifle has optical sight and flip up sight, and can be used with a tripod.
> 
> Pindad unveils new assault rifle prototype SSx 7.62mm at IndoDefence 2014Â -Â Army Recognition
> 
> *PT Pindad and CMI unveil the BADAK (Rhinoceros) with Cockerill CSE 90P turret at IndoDefence 2014*
> At Indo Defence 2014, the international defence exhibition currently held in Jakarta, PT Pindad unveiled today its latest innovation in armored vehicle: The 6x6 (meaning rhinoceros) fitted with a locally built Cockerill 90P turret. _"Our new product design is based on the previous armored vehicle called Anoa, whereas the turret is a Cockerill's 90 mm"_ declared Tri Hardjono, the acting CEO of PT Pindad.
> 
> View attachment 146775
> 
> *The new BADAK 6x6 armored vehicle on PT Pindad's booth at Indo Defence 2014*
> 
> 
> Pindad's CEO further explained that the new combat vehicle is a joint effort of Pindad and Cockerill Maintenance & Ingenierie SA Defence (CMI) team. Both companies had agreed to sign a MoU as a legal framework for their names to deploy their best skills. Pindad has responsibility to build a combat vehicle based on a modified Anoa chassis. The modifications include:
> - A new 340 horsepower, 6 cylinders diesel engine
> - A monocoque body with special armor that could take up to 12.7mm ammunition
> - Double wishbone independent suspension technology to maintain vehicle stability when firing the 90mm cannon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 146776
> 
> *The BADAK is fitted with a Cockerill CSE 90P turret from CMI as seen on PT Pindad's booth at Indo Defence 2014*
> 
> 
> CMI's main responsibility is developing the turret with 90mm cannon. CMI and its Cockerill brand is a well-known turret producer in the world. Both companies will start mass production stage next year. Pindad CEO and his partners are very confident they will have the chance to conduct a series of tests including a live firing test of the 90mm cannon at Indonesian Armed Forces facility.
> 
> The joint project (initially called "Pindad - Cockerill 90P") will allow both parties to maximize their best potentials. "_Pindad is striving its best to enter a global supply chain in the defence industry through its partnership with CMI_", Pindad CEO said. The turret, Cockerill CSE 90LP, is proven to be a highly accurate and effective weapon. The Cockerill CSE 90LP could support users in counter-insurgency mission.
> 
> It is important to note that the BADAK would fit into the Indonesian Armed Forces requirement to fulfill its arsenal system as stipulated in a "Minimum Essential Forces" (MEF) strategy. Both companies asserted their main agenda apart from MEF completion would also pave the way for Pindad and its team to introduce their product for global market. _"CMI will support and enhance Pindad's capacity and expertise in defence industry, we will also rely on CMI's global marketing network to get better opportunities for our product to be known and sold around the globe"_ James Caudle of CMI added.
> PT Pindad and CMI unveil the BADAK (Rhinoceros) with Cockerill CSE 90P turret at IndoDefence 2014Â -Â Army Recognition


The Gun looks seriously good and among other weapons Anti Tank Missiles armored vehicles many other weapons look good and show great potential in Indonesian defense industry

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

i hope Indonesia will do much better in economics, science to support our military industries

HOME EVENTS EXHIBITION NEWS INDODEFENCE 2014 ARTICLE


INDODEFENCE 2014
*Wulung UAV gets stronger and lighter [ID14D2]*
*David Donald*
05 November 2014






BPPT’s PUNA (Pesawat Udara nir Awak – unmanned aircraft) division is showing its Wulung UAV in the outside display area, complete with its mobile ground control station.

The air vehicle is one of a number of UAVs that have been developed as part of a BPPT (Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi – Agency for Assessment and Application of Technology) initiative, and is being developed to answer an Indonesian armed forces (TNI) requirement for border surveillance.

The vehicle is also gathering interest from other government agencies for roles such as the monitoring and detection of illegal logging and forest fires, and to aid the monitoring of and response to natural disasters such as volcanic eruptions.

Wulung has a wingspan of 6m and operates at speeds of up to 69kts and 8,000ft altitude. The original version had an autonomous radius of about 75km and an endurance of four hours. Three have been supplied to a TNI order for evaluation, but the air vehicle in its initial form did not meet TNI requirements.

Accordingly, BPPT PUNA began tests earlier this year with three new prototypes featuring a lighter structure. While keeping maximum take-off weight to 120kg, the lighter structure allows fuel capacity to be increased from 35 to 55 litres, in turn raising endurance from four to six hours to meet Indonesian armed forces requirements. The revised Wulung has also demonstrated in recent tests an ability to fly more than 150km.

At the same time, the structure was strengthened from a 3.5g rating to 7.6g, so that the UAV can withstand the greater levels of turbulence that are often encountered in the region.

Five of these updated air vehicles have been ordered by the Indonesian armed forces. In the meantime, BPPT PUNA continues to develop advanced control systems for the Wulung.




(298 words)

Wulung UAV gets stronger and lighter [ID14D2] - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Well the gun shown is Indonesian Armed Forces plan to induct them ? @madokafc @Indos @Reashot Xigwin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Firepower from France [ID14D2]*
*Christopher F Foss*
05 November 2014






Although known mainly as a key supplier of radars and other sensors, Thales (Hall D, Stand D204) can also provide firepower solutions with its TDA (previously Thomson Brand Armements) subsidiary supplying a complete family of mortars as well as their associated suites of ammunition, fire control systems (FCSs) and equipment for the forward observer.

The most mobile and effective system is the TDA 120mm 120R 2M recoiling rifled mortar, which can be integrated into a variety of tracked and wheeled platforms.

The 120mm 120R 2M is typically mounted in the rear of the platform and is coupled to a computerised FCS and landnavigation system.

This enables the system to come into action rapidly, lay the mortar onto the target and carry out a fire mission before it can be detected by threat sensors.

Mortar elevation is from +42 to +85° and traverse is through 220° using a joystick and associated flat panel display. The mortar is muzzle loaded using a load assist device and firing a standard 120mm high explosive (HE) mortar bomb. It has a maximum range of 8,135m, which can be increased to 13,000m using a rocket-assisted projectile (RAP).

As well as the 120mm HE mortar bombs, other natures include illuminating, smoke, anti-armoured personnel carrier and training.

The system is being adopted by an increasing number of countries including Italy, Malaysia, Oman and Saudi Arabia.

Malaysia has fitted the system into the FNSS ACV-19 (Armoured Combat Vehicle 19 tonne), while Oman has it integrated in re-rolled VAB (6x6) vehicles.

The 120 12R 2M is ballistically identical to the TDA 120mm MO-120-RT towed rifled mortar, which is in use by more than 20 countries. This includes the US Marine Corps, which calls its complete system the Expeditionary Fire Support System (EFSS). One light 4x4 vehicle tows the mortar; another carries a supply of ready-use 120mm ammunition.

In some countries these 120mm mortars are deployed by the infantry, while an increasing number of users are now allocating these mortars to the artillery as they have additional target acquisition capabilities, which is essential for engaging targets at long range. The French Army MO-120-RT mortar is towed by VAB (4x4) vehicles.




(360 words)

Firepower from France [ID14D2] - IHS Jane's 360



Zarvan said:


> Well the gun shown is Indonesian Armed Forces plan to induct them ? @madokafc @Indos @Reashot Xigwin



yes, we will induct them at large number as right now we need more and dedicated DMR at squad level in the whole Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Airbus Helicopters hands over Indonesia's first EC725 for combat search and rescue missions*

Marignane, 6 November 2014

Airbus Helicopters has handed over the first of six EC725 rotorcraft acquired by Indonesia for combat search and rescue (CSAR) missions. Present at Airbus Helicopters’ Marignane, France facility to accept the aircraft included members of the Indonesian Ministry of Defence, the Indonesian Air Force, as well as PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI). The 11-ton twin-engine helicopter will be delivered to the Air Force by mid-2015 after PTDI completes the mission equipment outfitting and customization at its Bandung, West Java facility.

“We are pleased to receive this first EC725 from Airbus Helicopters, which will allow us to complete it in the CSAR version to be handed over to the Indonesian Air Force,” said PTDI President Budi Santoso. “We will continue to work closely with Airbus Helicopters to ensure the on-time delivery of the remaining units, as we anticipate an additional order from the Air Force for 10 more EC725s to complete its squadron of 16 helicopters.”

When deployed by the Indonesian Air Force, the EC725 fleet will significantly enhance the military service’s CSAR capabilities, benefitting from the proven performance and durability of Airbus Helicopters’ latest member in its Super Puma helicopter family

The mission equipment integration and completion of these six EC725 will mark a new step in Airbus Helicopters’ well-established cooperation with PTDI, which includes a strategic industrial agreement and the Indonesian company’s role in Airbus Helicopters’ global supply chain.

The Indonesian Air Force has been a long-time operator of both the AS332 Super Puma and SA330 Puma rotorcraft, which were license-produced by PTDI since over 30 years ago. The partnership between PTDI and Airbus Helicopters has continued to grow, resulting in PTDI becoming a key supplier of tail booms and airframe assemblies of the EC225 and EC725 since 2008.

“Airbus Helicopters’ cooperation with PT Dirgantara Indonesia is exemplary,” said Philippe Monteux, Head of Region South East Asia & Pacific at Airbus Helicopters. “Our delivery of the first EC725, with significant parts being first built by PTDI, underscores how our partnership continues to evolve, meeting Indonesia’s helicopter needs and further contributing to the progress of its aerospace sector.”

The EC725 entered service in 2005 and has already been selected by the military forces of France, Brazil, Mexico, Malaysia, Indonesia and Thailand. Its reliability and capabilities have been confirmed in crisis areas that include Lebanon, Afghanistan and Mali, while also supporting France’s role during NATO-led operations in Libya. Missions performed by EC725s range from combat search and rescue to special operations, tactical transport and medical evacuation, along with a full range of maritime roles.

Airbus Helicopters hands over Indonesia's first EC725 for combat search and rescue missions - Airbus Helicopters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Land Platforms
*IndoDefence 2014: PT Pindad announces collaboration deals with Saab, CMI Defence*
*Jon Grevatt, Jakarta* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
05 November 2014


Indonesia's state-owned PT Pindad has secured an agreement with Saab to extend the operational life of the Indonesian Armed Forces' (TNI's) RBS 70 man-portable air-defence missile systems, it was announced at IndoDefence 2014 on 6 November.

The agreement extends the links that PT Pindad has recently secured with foreign partners as it seeks to meet expanding TNI land systems requirements.

The newly announced deal will see Saab and PT Pindad undertaking a joint programme, supported by technology transfers to Indonesia, to upgrade the approximately 40 RBS 70 systems acquired by Indonesia in the 1980s. The Indonesian government is expected to put the programme to tender soon.


IndoDefence 2014: PT Pindad announces collaboration deals with Saab, CMI Defence - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indodefence 2014: Rheinmetall signs sustainment MoU with Pindad, debuts Marder APC in Asia*
*Christopher F Foss, Jakarta* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
05 November 2014


Rheinmetall Landsysteme of Germany has delivered 28 refurbished Marder 1A3 infantry fighting vehicles (IFV) to Indonesia out of the 42 vehicles to be supplied under the terms of a contract signed in December 2012, officials told _IHS Jane's_ atIndodefence 2014 in Jakarta.






Rheinmetall Marder armoured personnel carrier is being exhibited in Asia for the first time at Indodefence 2014 in Jakarta. (IHS/Patrick Allen)


A further eight Marder 1A3 IFV will be supplied for spare parts, although in the short term these could well be deployed.

_IHS Jane's_ sources indicate that there is a potential for additional refurbished Marder IFVs to Indonesia, with some converted to carry out more specialised roles.

At Indodefence, Rheinmetall Landsysteme also signed a joint venture memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Indonesian company Pindad covering in-country support for the Marder 1A3 IFV.

Indodefence 2014: Rheinmetall signs sustainment MoU with Pindad, debuts Marder APC in Asia - IHS Jane's 360

it just legit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Russia Observes Expanded Military Exports to Indonesia*



A Visitor inspects warheads on display during the opening day of Indo Defense Expo 2014 in Jakarta

© AP Photo/ Tatan Syuflana
17:17 06/11/2014

MOSCOW, November 6 (RIA Novosti) - Russian arms companies quickly announced positive contract negotiations at the Indo Defence 2014 Expo & Forum, which opened in Jakarta, Indonesia, on Thursday, with one company, Rosoboronexport, announcing it had signed a contract on the first day of the exhibition.

Russia's state arms exporter Rosoboronexport announced that it had signed a contract with Indonesia on a trial supply of the AK-100 series of the Kalashnikov assault rifle. "We have signed a contract here [in Jakarta], a small contract, but it's valuable. A firm buys rifles to test them under the country's conditions, and promises larger orders," Rosoboronexport's special projects director Nikolai Dimidiuk told RIA Novosti.

Rosoboronexport also plans supply around 50 BMP-3F infantry fighting vehicles, specially designed for sea-going operations. As of 2014, 54 of the vehicles were already in use by Indonesia's Marine Corps.

The Russian arms exporter also said it is ready to supply up to three submarines to Indonesia. These could be either Varshavyanka-class or Amur-class diesel-electric submarines, currently the only Russian submarines available for export.

According to Dimidiuk, Indonesia also expressed interest in Su-35 Flanker fighters, 4++ generation fighters using fifth-generation technology.

Cooperation on munitions with Indonesia could also be deepened, foreign economic activity department head of Russia's Mechanical Engineering Research Institute (NIMI) Sergei Schukin, told RIA Novosti.

"We communicate with potential customers, which we are seeing now in the face of Indonesians. In the first place in our direction is the ammunition for the BMP-3, 100mm, and also naval munitions. We would like, of course, to expand this cooperation," Schukin said.

He also added that Russian ammunition is famous for its high reliability. "India, despite the fact that the price of ammunition is more expensive than Chinese or Bulgarian, prefers our ammunition. The only negative factor is the high price, but because of the processes that take place in Russia, the price increase is inevitable," the department head said.

The sixth annual Indo Defence Expo & Forum, hosted by Indonesia's Ministry of Defense in the country's capital, runs from November 5 to November 8. Russia is represented by 14 arms companies at the event.

Russia Observes Expanded Military Exports to Indonesia | Analysis & Opinion | RIA Novosti

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*IndoDefence 2014: PT PAL, DSME submarines negotiations continue*
*Jon Grevatt, Jakarta* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
05 November 2014


Indonesian shipbuilder PT PAL and South Korea's Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) are yet to conclude negotiations related to the workshare to support Indonesia's indigenous construction of a DSME Chang Bogo-class Type 209/1200 submarine, _IHS Jane's_ has learnt.

The negotiations have been continuing since Indonesia contracted DSME to supply three Chang Bogo-class submarines in late 2011 for USD1.1 billion. Under this contract, DSME is committed to constructing the first two submarines in South Korea and transfer technologies to Indonesia to enable PT PAL to build the third under licence.

Speaking to _IHS Jane's_ at Indodefence 2014 on 6 November, an industry official, who did not want to be identified, said that discussions related to this third submarine have continued, although the two sides have yet to reach an agreement despite Indonesia's planned investment in a submarine production facility at the company's headquarters in Surabaya.


IndoDefence 2014: PT PAL, DSME submarines negotiations continue - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Eurofighter Eyes Typhoon Sale, Assembly in Indonesia | Defense News | defensenews.com

Quote
*Eurofighter Eyes Typhoon Sale, Assembly in Indonesia*
Nov. 3, 2014 - 02:31PM | By ANDREW CHUTER

LONDON — Eurofighter is holding out the possibility of Indonesia assembling the Typhoon if the Southeast Asian nation acquires the fighter in an anticipated upcoming competition.

The four-nation consortium is beating the drum for a possible Typhoon sale on its first official appearance at the Indo Defence show, which opens in the capital Jakarta Wednesday.

In a statement ahead of the show opening, Alberto Gutierrez, Eurofighter’s CEO, said the consortium is ready to work as needed with the Indonesian aerospace industry on developing indigenous capability but in the shorter term the company is willing to discuss ways in which intermediate requirements are met.

Gutierrez said there had “already been a number of useful meetings” between interested parties but it was “too early” to go into detail.

A spokesman for Eurofighter said final assembly of Typhoon jets by the Indonesian aerospace industry was one longer term possibility in any deal between the two sides.

The Eurofighter consortium of Airbus Defence and Space, Alenia Aermacchi and BAE Systems produces Typhoons for the core partners Britain, Germany, Italy and Spain, and has secured export orders in Austria, Oman and Saudi Arabia.

Eurofighter and other fighter builders responded to a request for information issued by the Indonesian government in January for a fighter to replace the F-5s currently in service with the Air Force.

Saab with the Gripen also responded.

Indonesia operates a mix of F-5s, F-16s, Su-27s, Su-30s and Hawk jets.

Sweden’s Saab issued a statement in September saying that with Jakarta spending about 1 percent of its gross domestic product on defense, it “would be looking at an aircraft that is affordable, superior and have low operational cost. All these make the Gripen an ideal solution for Indonesia.”

One industry source said nothing much has happened since the RFIs were returned.

“I’m not even taking a breath let alone holding it waiting for the Indonesians to progress this requirement; it could take four or five years,” he said, in response to a question about a possible purchase timeline.

Doug Barrie, the senior air analyst at the International Institute of Strategic Studies think tank in London, expressed a similar view.

“Indonesia has admirable ambitions to modernize its Air Force but whether they can sustain that interest to a point where they can be realized is a considerable question.”

Across the Straits of Malacca, Indonesia’s neighbour, Malaysia, is also looking to update its fighter fleet on a tight budget and has turned to possible leasing of jets to meet medium-term requirements.

Eurofighter, Saab, Boeing and possibly others have all been encouraged to submit lease proposals to the Malaysians in the last 12 months.

Saab sealed a $5.4 billion deal with Brazil in late October to supply 36 Gripen NG fighters and is conducting discussions for lease of an earlier version of the jet as an interim capability upgrade.

The company has already leased Gripen jets to other customers.

Indonesia is promising to raise defense spending to modernize the military and despite tough overall budget conditions has recently purchased armored vehicles, warships, air defense missiles and other equipment, in part as a response to increasing equipment acquisitions by other nations in the region. ■

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Belgian firm signs contract to purchase Indonesian-made aircraft*
Thursday, 06 November 2014, 20:53 WIB 
Komentar : 0



REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- Belgian airline company AD Trade has signed a contract to purchase a unit of CN-235 aircraft manufactured by PT Dirgantara Indonesia.

"The contract is worth 22 to 23 million U.S. dollars. This is the fourth such purchase made by the company. They bought three planes earlier," the President Director of PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Budi Santoso, said here on Thursday.

The CN-235 airplane bought by the Belgian firm is a multi-function aircraft with military capabilities. It can be used for medical evacuations, maritime patrolling and delivery of goods, Santoso stated.

A superior function of the aircraft that has attracted many buyers from Asia and Africa is its capability to land on poor runways, he added.

"The interested buyers include Malaysia, Brunei Darussalam, Pakistan, South Korea, and two African nations," Santoso affirmed.

The president director further noted that PT Dirgantara products were slowly, but surely, attracting more buyers from around the world and that he hoped for this to continue in the future.

"Belgium plans to order two more units," he revealed.

Besides making aircrafts, PT Dirgantara also produces components and provides aircraft and helicopter maintenance services.

Belgian firm signs contract to purchase Indonesian-made aircraft | Republika Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

INDODEFENCE 2014
*Light Strike Vehicle can handle a wide range of missions - Indo14-Day3*

06 November 2014




Being shown for the first time at Indo Defence 2014 is the Indonesian Light Strike Vehicle (ILSV), which has been developed over the past two years by local company PT Jala Berikat Nusantara Perkasa in association with PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Indonesian Aerospace).

The first example of the ILSV has already undertaken initial company road and cross-country trials and the company hopes it will be evaluated by the Indonesia Army in the future.

The ILSV features a combined welded tube and square steel chassis, to which is fitted a steel support structure. This in turn is fitted with aluminum panels to save weight.

The layout of the ILSV is conventional, with the powerpack at the front; to the rear of this are the commander and driver, with another two individual seats to their immediate rear.

The version being shown here at Indo Defence is in the four-door configuration. The load area at the rear is provided with an access door and the complete vehicle is fitted with a soft-cover top and air-conditioning system.

An important feature of the ILSV is its modular design, which enables it to be configured for a wide range of missions. For a higher level of crew survivability, the vehicle can be fitted with modular armoured panels in partnership with Honeywell. These are of aramid and ceramic laminate design, with situational awareness using armour glass panels.

The powerpack consists of a turbocharged and intercooled diesel developing 175hp, coupled to an automatic transmission, which gives a maximum speed of 120km/h with permanent all-wheel drive. Standard equipment includes a winch with a capacity of 4.5 tonnes, an anti-lock braking system, powered steering, double wishbone suspension with coil springs on the front and rigid axle, and leaf spring suspension at the rear.



(292 words)

Light Strike Vehicle can handle a wide range of missions - Indo14-Day3 - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sandria

Reashot Xigwin said:


> "President Jokowi will consistently modernize the defense weapon systems by increasing the military budget to 1.5 percent as part of his program," Ryamizard remarked during an international seminar titled, "Exploring Defense Offset in Indonesia: Expectation, Partnership and Strategy of Engagement" here on Thursday.
> 
> The previous government had allocated Rp83 trillion, or 0.8 percent of the state budget, for the Indonesian military budget. The minister noted that the total current defense budget is not enough to increase the capabilities of the Indonesian defense forces.



Maybe what he mean was 1.5% to GDP, not state budget.
I don't like sudden change because it just magnet for corruption. TNI is very corrupt.

I prefer if military budget is increase gradually / annually. e.g.: this year 4.5% of state budget, next year 6% of state budget, next year 7.5% of state budget, ... , up to 10% of state budget.


----------



## Nike

INDODEFENCE 2014
*Naval gun support hub deal - Indo14-Day3*
*Richard Scott*
06 November 2014





BAE Systems Bofors (Hall A, Stand AP301) of Sweden and Banyuwangibased PT Lundin (Hall D, Stand 025) have signed an industrial cooperation agreement that paves the way for PT Lundin to establish a service and support hub in Indonesia for Bofors naval guns.

Signed during a ceremony at Indo Defence on 6 November, the accord also opens the way for PT Lundin to manufacture composite subsystems and components for Bofors guns, and potentially support new sales into Indonesia. The Indonesian Navy currently has an inventory of 79 guns supplied by Bofors. These include the 57mm Mk 1, the 57mm Mk 2 and a number of 40mm/L70 mountings.

The start point for the industrial agreement with PT Lundin is the establishment of a facility enabling PT Lundin to support the Indonesian Navy’s installed base of Bofors guns. Beyond this, opportunities are being explored whereby BAE Systems Bofors would leverage PT Lundin’s composite manufacture expertise for its products.

“We have visited PT Lundin’s facility in Banyuwangi and were very impressed by the capability in composite design and production,” said Lena Gillström, president of BAE Systems Bofors AB. “Our intention is to have components and subsystems made in composite to be delivered for our naval guns, with the cupola being the obvious example.”

Speaking at the signing ceremony John Lundin, managing director of PT Lundin, said: “This joint cooperation will enable us to service Bofors guns, make components for the global market and potentially also supply new guns to the navy.”

Naval gun support hub deal - Indo14-Day3 - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

Indonesia Envisions a "World Class Navy"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

defence pk ada mobile site ga ya? Susah euy mo nge-thanks aja ga bisa :3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*South Korean company Sunghan showcasing its NBC suits with nanotechnology at IndoDefence 2014*
At Indo Defence 2014, the international defence exhibition currently held in Jakarta, Sunghan Corporation Co.,LTD based in Seoul is showcasing three of its biosuits solutions. All three models on display are built using nanotechnology. Sunhan biosuits grant its wearers protection against toxic infectious disease and biological agents whether airborne or in liquids.





*Sungham suits on display at Indo Defence 2014. Left to right: NFNSS (Nano Fiber NBC Suit System) for soldiers, SETI 1 SM Decontamination suit, Ebola suit.*


According to its president, Y. K. Kim, Sunhan is the only company that can make integral decontamination suit with built mask that is integral with the hood. There is no stitching and no glue on Sunhan suits. They are built with pressure sealing which offers great mobility for the users. The company's military NBC suits are the "thinnest available on the market" and some are able to "self repair" thanks to "nano and fractal technology". The decontamination suit is made of SILCHEM smart fabric: It consists of a nano sterilization layer, a self repair layer and a chemical barrier layer.

Sunhan suits have already been selected by the armies of South Korea, Saudi Arabia, Spain, Germany and more.

*CILAS highlights its DHY 307 LW Lightweigt Ground Laser Target Designator at IndoDefence 2014 *
At IndoDefence-2014 exhibition, which is being held in Jakarta from November 5-8, CILAS is showcasing its ground laser target designator: the DHY 307. Laser target designation is one of CILAS’ specialties. Its laser target designator has been successfully proven for guiding any type of laser-guided weapons such as bombs, missiles and artillery shells (NATO, Russian & Chinese ones).




*DHY 307 LW Lightweigt Ground Laser Target Designator at CILAS' booth during IndoDefence 2014*

In order to operate "surgical strikes", these systems "illuminate" the target with a laser beamand guide weapons with final laser guidance, with a accurancy of less than one meter. All controls and commands of DHY 307 LW are remotely located on a separate box, the RCU (Remote Control Unit). This separate box can be easily disconnected and stored in safe place if necessary. It allows also remote controle of the DHY 307 LW keeping the operator safe for dangerous missions.
This innovative system offers a flexible architecture in order to optimize its technology capabilities. Through a simple interface, the DHY 307 LW is compatible with thermal infrared camera, see spot camera and laser pointer. The technical knowledge of CILAS is in constant evolution to provide the best equipment for critical applications.

*Otokar presents the Kale wheeled armoured vehicle and the newly developed Medium Tank Tulpar*
Otokar, the largest privately owned and national land platforms manufacturer of Turkey, participates in the 6th IndoDefence 2014 Exhibition, in Jakarta by presenting its wheeled armoured vehicle Kale, and a model of its newly developed tracked armoured vehicle, Medium Tank Tulpar.




*Otokar Kale wheeled armoured vehicle at IndoDefence 2014*

General Manager of Otokar Mr. Serdar Gorguc said that ‘_being Turkey’s leading design & production centre for armoured tactical vehicles the aim of Otokar in this exhibition is to seek the opportunities to serve the Indonesian Armed Forces through an extensive collaboration with Indonesian Defence Industry_’ and added: “_We as Otokar, apart from serving 50 different end users in 30 countries and being a listed NATO & UN manufacturer, are naturally the main supplier of the Turkish Military and Security Forces for wheeled tactical vehicles. Today around 28 000 Otokar military vehicles are in service in 4 different continents of the world with an outstanding performance. 

We believe Indo Defence is an important event to seek new cooperation opportunities in Indonesia and also the entire South Eastern Asia. Besides, we are more than happy that we will have chances to meet the valuable leaders, commanders, and members of Indonesian military, listen their requirements, profit from their experiences and hopefully serve their needs with our vast and capable product range._"

Otokar's KALE is specially designed and developed as a Mine Resistant Ambush Protected Personnel Carrier. It provides enhanced mine and ballistic protection along with independent suspension system, ensuring superior mobility in a wide range of demanding terrains under diverse climatic conditions. Single cabin monocoque body of Kale carries up to 13 people addition to driver, commander and gunner.




*Otokar newly developed Tulpar tracked armoured vehicle (Pic.: Otokar)*

TULPAR is designed as a multi-purpose vehicle platform with its outmatch ballistic and mine protection to support new generation main battle tanks in battlefield and to provide fire support for infantry. It offers a superior mobility in a wide range of challenging terrains and climatic conditions and also serves diverse operations including urban operations and peacekeeping missions. 

TULPAR offers all mission equipment required in battlefield as standard and is the next generation of armoured combat vehicles with its superior technical and tactical characteristics including transportability with A400M, modular protection structure, electronic infrastructure and low silhouette. Thanks to its large internal volume, high payload and flexible architecture, TULPAR has sufficient growth potential to meet the future protection needs and mission equipment.

*Streit Group to introduce its training programme at IndoDefence 2014.*
A specially designed STREIT Group training programme will be introduced to customers at Indodefence 2014, aimed at maximising performance of armored vehicles, their drivers and their operators. Launched this summer, and now available in Indonesia and across the Asian region as a whole, STREIT Group’s Defence and Emergency training programme is part of what the company describes as its ‘total protection’ approach - combining the best equipment with the best knowledge.






*Streit Group booth at IndoDefence 2014 Tri-service defence exhibition in Jakarta, Indonesia.*


Chief Executive Guerman Goutorov explains: “Drivers and operators need to know how to operate armored vehicle technology to its best effect. This requires particular driving skills and security strategies. It also means avoiding any misuse or mishandling that could result in downtime for the vehicle.”

The programme offers more than 120 specialised courses, each of which can be adapted to meet particular customer needs. They are delivered by experts with a strong background in the relevant military and police fields, backed by STREIT Group’s 23 years of experience in responding to the conflict situations faced by users of armored vehicles.

Guerman Goutorov adds: “With a deployment of more than 10,000 STREIT vehicles globally, including some of the world’s most hostile environments, we take no chances when it comes to saving lives. As well as providing drivers and operators with the ultimate protection, we are committed to offering the necessary skill sets to make sure they can use the vehicles and equipment confidently, safely and effectively.”


*Airbus Helicopters hands over Indonesia’s first EC725 for combat search and rescue missions.*
Airbus Helicopters has handed over the first of six EC725 rotorcraft acquired by Indonesia for combat search and rescue (CSAR) missions. Present at Airbus Helicopters’ Marignane, France facility to accept the aircraft included members of the Indonesian Ministry of Defence, the Indonesian Air Force, as well as PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI). The 11-ton twin-engine helicopter will be delivered to the Air Force by mid-2015 after PTDI completes the mission equipment outfitting and customization at its Bandung, West Java facility.


*




Airbus Helicopters has handed over the first of six EC725 rotorcraft acquired by Indonesia for combat search and rescue (CSAR) missions *


“We are pleased to receive this first EC725 from Airbus Helicopters, which will allow us to complete it in the CSAR version to be handed over to the Indonesian Air Force,” said PTDI President Budi Santoso. “We will continue to work closely with Airbus Helicopters to ensure the on-time delivery of the remaining units, as we anticipate an additional order from the Air Force for 10 more EC725s to complete its squadron of 16 helicopters.”

When deployed by the Indonesian Air Force, the EC725 fleet will significantly enhance the military service’s CSAR capabilities, benefitting from the proven performance and durability of Airbus Helicopters’ latest member in its Super Puma helicopter family.

The mission equipment integration and completion of these six EC725 will mark a new step in Airbus Helicopters’ well-established cooperation with PTDI, which includes a strategic industrial agreement and the Indonesian company’s role in Airbus Helicopters’ global supply chain.

The Indonesian Air Force has been a long-time operator of both the AS332 Super Puma and SA330 Puma rotorcraft, which were license-produced by PTDI since over 30 years ago. The partnership between PTDI and Airbus Helicopters has continued to grow, resulting in PTDI becoming a key supplier of tail booms and airframe assemblies of the EC225 and EC725 since 2008.

“Airbus Helicopters’ cooperation with PT Dirgantara Indonesia is exemplary,” said Philippe Monteux, Head of Region South East Asia & Pacific at Airbus Helicopters. “Our delivery of the first EC725, with significant parts being first built by PTDI, underscores how our partnership continues to evolve, meeting Indonesia’s helicopter needs and further contributing to the progress of its aerospace sector.”

*At IndoDefence 2014 Rheinmetall shows Wiesel 2 120mm tracked airborne armoured mortar carrier.*
At Indo Defence 2014 Rheinmetall is showing the *Wiesel 2* tracked airborne armoured 120 mm mortar carrier. Equipped with a sophisticated recoil system, Rheinmetall’s extremely accurate 120mm mortar system is specially optimized for small vehicles.






*Rheinmetall Wiesel 2 tracked airborne armoured vehicle mortar carrier at at IndoDefence 2014 Tri-service defence exhibition in Jakarta, Indonesia. *


Sensors monitor the barrel temperature, fire position and the volumetric efficiency of the barrel brakes, indicating the functional readiness and operational status of the weapon. Systematic FE analysis, lightweight design and high-strength materials have produced a mortar system weighing just 310kg. The increased wall strength in high-stress zones of the tube and the use of high-strength materials enable a maximum range of 8km with the mortar’s specially developed rounds.

In order to operate in difficult terrain – in the mountains, for example, in the jungle, on coastal terrain or in an urban environment – today’s armed forces need a flexible, quickly deployable, protected platform that can be readily integrated into network-enabled operations and which, above all, can be transported by air either on board or as underslung cargo. It was precisely with these capabilities in mind that Rheinmetall developed the Wiesel (‘weasel’) family of vehicles, which the company is presenting at Indo Defence 2014. 

Today the *Wiesel 2* family covers practically the full range of military ground capabilities, encompassing a reconnaissance vehicle, a command post version, an antitank missile launcher platform, an automatic cannon platform, an engineering scout vehicle and a field ambulance version. Other variants include joint fire support team and joint fire support coordination team vehicles and a 120mm mortar carrier; a Wiesel-based mobile air defence system consisting of an air defence command post vehicle, an air defence reconnaissance and fire control vehicle, and an air defence weapon carrier round out the portfolio.


*Lockheed Martin highlights long-range precision rocket artillery systems at IndoDefence 2014*
At IndoDefence 2014, which is held from 5-8 November in Jakarta, Indonesia, Lockheed Martin chose to highlight a selection of long-range precision rocket artillery systems. Among them are the M270 Multiple Launch Rocket System and the High Mobility Artillery Rocket System (HIMARS).




*Lockheed Martin's booth at IndoDefence 2014*

Offering Multiple Launch Rocket System (MLRS) firepower on a wheeled chassis, the High Mobility Artillery Rocket System (HIMARS) is the newest member of the MLRS launcher family. HIMARS carries a single six-pack of rockets or one ATACMS missile on the Armys Family of Medium Tactical Vehicles (FMTV) 5-ton truck, and can launch the entire MLRS family of munitions. It was successfully combat-tested in Operation Iraqi Freedom. HIMARS is C-130 transportable and can be deployed into areas previously inaccessible to heavier launchers. 

It also incorporates the self-loading, autonomous features that have made MLRS the premier rocket artillery system in the world. The HIMARS fire control system, electronics and communications units are interchangeable with the existing MLRS M270A1 launcher, and the crew and training are the same.




*Lockheed Martin M270 Multiple Launch Rocket System scale model at IndoDefence 2014 *

The Multiple Launch Rocket System (MLRS) is a highly mobile, automatic system that fires surface-to-surface rockets and missiles from the M270 platform. From inside the cab, the crew of three can fire up to 12 MLRS rockets or two Army Tactical Missile System (ATACMS). The system is operational in U.S. Army, and fourteen countries have fielded or ordered MLRS, such as Bahrain, Denmark, Greece and Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*TNI prioritizes local military weapon system*
Kamis, 6 November 2014 22:32 WIB | 640 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Military (TNI) Commander General Moeldoko has said his institution was prioritizing local military weapons through a transfer-of-technology system to improve national defense competency.

"We cannot ignore the local products of our national defense system because they are our priority. We cannot overlook high technology either. Thus, we need a transfer of technology," Moeldoko stated during his visit to the Indo Defense Expo and Forum 2014 here on Thursday.

According to the General, the weapons that are utilized by Indonesian soldiers have high prices. Hence, the Indonesian Military should follow up the latest advances in technology so as not to fall behind other countries.

"The TNI weapons are not cheap. However, we need to follow the latest technologies to balance power and attain the strength to face other countries," Moeldoko remarked.

The Indo Defense Expo and Forum 2014 is being held in JIExpo, Jakarta, from November 5 to 8, 2014.

"This is an annual event that maintains good quality. Indonesian soldiers can update themselves on the developments in the defense technology industry. Civilians can also understand that military weapons are expensive," Moeldoko pointed out.

Moeldoko was accompanied by Chief of the TNI Information Center Mayor General Fuad Basya. They stopped by several stalls and discussed the capacity of weapons.(*)

TNI prioritizes local military weapon system - ANTARA News

*No military embargo for Indonesia: US ambassador*
Jumat, 7 November 2014 21:13 WIB | 71 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The United States Ambassador to Indonesia Robert O Blake expected that there will be no military equipment embargo for Indonesia in the future.

"I dont expect there is gonna be embargo or things like that. We expected that our relations continue to expand," Blake said during his visit to Indo Defence Expo and Forum 2014 here on Friday.

According to Ambassador, Indonesia and US have entered new phase of defence and military relation.

He added the developing democracy and respect of human rights that positively affect to other countries become the trigger of military relation improvement of both countries.

"Because of the improvement, we are able now to sell the most advanced platform like Apache attack helicopter," Blake said.

Ambassador said there are only 11 countries in the world that are using the helicopter.

"I think 11 countries in the world are able to buy Apache helicopter. So Indonesia is now very elite group of country in that respect," Blake added.

Additionally, there are 19 American weapon system companies who follow the expo that held in JIexpo of Kemayoran, Jakarta since 5-8 November 2014.

The American military companies that followed the event including Bell Helicopter Textron Inc, APG USA, FLIR Systems, General Dynamics, Honeywell, Raytheon Asia, Northrop and Lockheed Martin.

"The target is to continue to expand and try to meet the needs the Indonesian military," Blake said.(*)

TNI prioritizes local military weapon system - ANTARA News

Yeh paling cuma taktik sales. 

*Batam Marine Battalion 
officially ready *
Fadli, The Jakarta Post, Batam | Archipelago | Tue, November 04 2014, 7:49 PM

Archipelago News
The marine’s 10th infantry battalion on Setokok Island, Batam, became fully operational on Tuesday after being introduced by former president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono in October and after concerns of possible complaints by the Singaporean government.

Battalion commander Lt. Col. Kresno Pratowo told The Jakarta Post on Tuesday that the battalion comprised 700 soldiers and was equipped with amphibious tanks and rocket launchers.

“The battalion was inaugurated by former president Yudhoyono at the military academy in Magelang, Central Java, without the presence of the media. It will also be directly inaugurated by Navy chief Adm. Marsetio on Nov. 10,” Kresno said.

Battalion personnel and heavy equipment landed at Batam’s Batu Ampar Port on Tuesday morning and headed to the marine base on Setokok Island, 20 kilometers away. The battalion is considered a composite battalion, and its main duty is to secure the Strait of Malacca and the Singapore Strait against piracy and threats to maritime security.

The inauguration of the battalion’s headquarters on Setokok was initially planned to coincide with the opening of the Multilateral Naval Exercise Komodo (MNEK) in March but was postponed. The base was ready for occupation a year ago with the intention to strengthen border security in the area, where there is a high potential for conflict.

The battalion is in line with the Navy’s strategic plan to have three major armadas by 2024 in three national regions, namely a Western Armada, Central Armada and Eastern Armada, as well as a battalion on the Natuna Islands. (dyl/dic)(+++)

Batam Marine Battalion officially ready | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *TNI prioritizes local military weapon system*
> Kamis, 6 November 2014 22:32 WIB | 640 Views
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Military (TNI) Commander General Moeldoko has said his institution was prioritizing local military weapons through a transfer-of-technology system to improve national defense competency.
> 
> "We cannot ignore the local products of our national defense system because they are our priority. We cannot overlook high technology either. Thus, we need a transfer of technology," Moeldoko stated during his visit to the Indo Defense Expo and Forum 2014 here on Thursday.
> 
> According to the General, the weapons that are utilized by Indonesian soldiers have high prices. Hence, the Indonesian Military should follow up the latest advances in technology so as not to fall behind other countries.
> 
> "The TNI weapons are not cheap. However, we need to follow the latest technologies to balance power and attain the strength to face other countries," Moeldoko remarked.
> 
> The Indo Defense Expo and Forum 2014 is being held in JIExpo, Jakarta, from November 5 to 8, 2014.
> 
> "This is an annual event that maintains good quality. Indonesian soldiers can update themselves on the developments in the defense technology industry. Civilians can also understand that military weapons are expensive," Moeldoko pointed out.
> 
> Moeldoko was accompanied by Chief of the TNI Information Center Mayor General Fuad Basya. They stopped by several stalls and discussed the capacity of weapons.(*)
> 
> TNI prioritizes local military weapon system - ANTARA News
> 
> *No military embargo for Indonesia: US ambassador*
> Jumat, 7 November 2014 21:13 WIB | 71 Views
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The United States Ambassador to Indonesia Robert O Blake expected that there will be no military equipment embargo for Indonesia in the future.
> 
> "I dont expect there is gonna be embargo or things like that. We expected that our relations continue to expand," Blake said during his visit to Indo Defence Expo and Forum 2014 here on Friday.
> 
> According to Ambassador, Indonesia and US have entered new phase of defence and military relation.
> 
> He added the developing democracy and respect of human rights that positively affect to other countries become the trigger of military relation improvement of both countries.
> 
> "Because of the improvement, we are able now to sell the most advanced platform like Apache attack helicopter," Blake said.
> 
> Ambassador said there are only 11 countries in the world that are using the helicopter.
> 
> "I think 11 countries in the world are able to buy Apache helicopter. So Indonesia is now very elite group of country in that respect," Blake added.
> 
> Additionally, there are 19 American weapon system companies who follow the expo that held in JIexpo of Kemayoran, Jakarta since 5-8 November 2014.
> 
> The American military companies that followed the event including Bell Helicopter Textron Inc, APG USA, FLIR Systems, General Dynamics, Honeywell, Raytheon Asia, Northrop and Lockheed Martin.
> 
> "The target is to continue to expand and try to meet the needs the Indonesian military," Blake said.(*)
> 
> TNI prioritizes local military weapon system - ANTARA News
> 
> Yeh paling cuma taktik sales.
> 
> *Batam Marine Battalion
> officially ready *
> Fadli, The Jakarta Post, Batam | Archipelago | Tue, November 04 2014, 7:49 PM
> 
> Archipelago News
> The marine’s 10th infantry battalion on Setokok Island, Batam, became fully operational on Tuesday after being introduced by former president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono in October and after concerns of possible complaints by the Singaporean government.
> 
> Battalion commander Lt. Col. Kresno Pratowo told The Jakarta Post on Tuesday that the battalion comprised 700 soldiers and was equipped with amphibious tanks and rocket launchers.
> 
> “The battalion was inaugurated by former president Yudhoyono at the military academy in Magelang, Central Java, without the presence of the media. It will also be directly inaugurated by Navy chief Adm. Marsetio on Nov. 10,” Kresno said.
> 
> Battalion personnel and heavy equipment landed at Batam’s Batu Ampar Port on Tuesday morning and headed to the marine base on Setokok Island, 20 kilometers away. The battalion is considered a composite battalion, and its main duty is to secure the Strait of Malacca and the Singapore Strait against piracy and threats to maritime security.
> 
> The inauguration of the battalion’s headquarters on Setokok was initially planned to coincide with the opening of the Multilateral Naval Exercise Komodo (MNEK) in March but was postponed. The base was ready for occupation a year ago with the intention to strengthen border security in the area, where there is a high potential for conflict.
> 
> The battalion is in line with the Navy’s strategic plan to have three major armadas by 2024 in three national regions, namely a Western Armada, Central Armada and Eastern Armada, as well as a battalion on the Natuna Islands. (dyl/dic)(+++)
> 
> Batam Marine Battalion officially ready | The Jakarta Post


What about new BATTLE RIFLE ? Will Indonesia get them for there forces ? @madokafc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> What about new BATTLE RIFLE ? Will Indonesia get them for there forces ? @madokafc



as i stated before we need specialized DM Rifle to support our army at squad level units, prior the testing phase, our Army has been confirmed to order at least 400 hundreds of the rifle and we can expect follow on order if the result of test is good and satisfactory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

INDODEFENCE 2014
*Russian modular SAM targets export market - Indo14-Day3*
*Christopher F Foss*
06 November 2014






Russia’s Almaz-Antey Air Defence Concern Joint Stock Company (JSC) (Hall A, Stand 150) is marketing its Tor surface-to-air missile (SAM) in three configurations – tracked, wheeled and modular – to meet different user operational requirements. All three configurations use many of the same components and the 9M331 vertically launched SAM.

A scale model of the modular version is being shown Indo Defence because this could meet regional requirements for a highly effective SAM system to defend high-value targets such as airfields, command centers and critical industrial areas.

The modular version of the latest Tor-M2KM consists of the autonomous combat module 9A331MK-1, on which is installed two surface-to-air missile modules, each with four 9M331 missiles in the ready-to-launch position.

The autonomous combat module is fully enclosed, air conditioned and operated by a crew of two. It includes the target acquisition and tracking radars, missile guidance radars, test and control systems and associated power supply system.

The system weighs 15 tonnes and can be transported on a semi-trailer and then offloaded using a crane. It can also be transported slung under heavy lift helicopters, which enables the system to be rapidly deployed to where it is needed.

The target acquisition radar has a range of 32km and can process up to 48 targets simultaneously and engage four of these targets at once.

According to the prime contractor, the system can successfully engage targets with a maximum speed of up to 700m/s and at a range of up to 15km to an altitude of 10km.

Provision is made to enable the system to exchange information with other Tor-M2KM systems.

Once the missiles have been launched, new pods of four missiles can be loaded using the transporter loader, designated 9T244K, which has a hydraulic crane. Reload is carried out in 18 minutes.

A number of these modules can be controlled by a battery command post, which can be connected to other higher air defence systems to provide a complete layered capability against a wide range of long-, medium- and short-range threats.

Almaz-Antey Air Defence can supply a complete training package, as well as a mobile electric power station to enable the system to run for extended periods.




(363 words)

Russian modular SAM targets export market - Indo14-Day3 - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## astara

Reashot Xigwin said:


> No military embargo for Indonesia: US ambassador
> Jumat, 7 November 2014 21:13 WIB | 71 Views
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The United States Ambassador to Indonesia Robert O Blake expected that there will be no military equipment embargo for Indonesia in the future.
> "I dont expect there is gonna be embargo or things like that. We expected that our relations continue to expand," Blake said during his visit to Indo Defence Expo and Forum 2014 here on Friday.
> According to Ambassador, Indonesia and US have entered new phase of defence and military relation.
> He added the developing democracy and respect of human rights that positively affect to other countries become the trigger of military relation improvement of both countries.
> "Because of the improvement, we are able now to sell the most advanced platform like Apache attack helicopter," Blake said.
> Ambassador said there are only 11 countries in the world that are using the helicopter.
> "I think 11 countries in the world are able to buy Apache helicopter. So Indonesia is now very elite group of country in that respect," Blake added.
> Additionally, there are 19 American weapon system companies who follow the expo that held in JIexpo of Kemayoran, Jakarta since 5-8 November 2014.
> The American military companies that followed the event including Bell Helicopter Textron Inc, APG USA, FLIR Systems, General Dynamics, Honeywell, Raytheon Asia, Northrop and Lockheed Martin.
> "The target is to continue to expand and try to meet the needs the Indonesian military," Blake said.(*)
> TNI prioritizes local military weapon system - ANTARA News




forgive, but never forget


----------



## Nike

*President prioritizes development of indigenous weaponry systems*
Jumat, 7 November 2014 21:58 WIB | 531 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government will prioritize the development of indigenous weaponry systems through the transfer of technology agreements with other countries, stated President Joko Widodo.

"We need transfer of technology to develop military weaponry systems. It will be better for Indonesia when we can have independent main weaponry systems made by indigenous companies," the president noted here after visiting the Indo Defence Expo and Forum 2014 here on Friday.

According to Jokowi, the transfer of technology will not only help to improve Indonesias weapon industry but also increase the weapon production capacity of the country.

The president remarked that development of the main weaponry systems depends on the state budget.

"Indonesia can increase the defense budget to 3 times the previously allocated amount if we can achieve an economic growth of above 7 percent," Joko Widodo claimed.

Additionally, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu stated that the main focus of Indonesia is to defend its maritime sector and territory.

"The main priority of our defense is to secure and defend our maritime territory. We must secure the marine transportation lines," Ryamizard emphasized.

The minister emphasized that Joko Widodos government will use a major part of the defense budget for improving its maritime defense capabilities.

The Indonesian government will increase military spending to 1.5 percent of the state budget. Earlier, the government had allocated a defense budget of Rp83 trillion or 0.8 percent of the state budget.(*)

President prioritizes development of indigenous weaponry systems - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

MarveL said:


> defence pk ada mobile site ga ya? Susah euy mo nge-thanks aja ga bisa :3



Ada, yg versi androidnya juga ada, lumayan bagus, hampir sama dgn versi web


----------



## Nike

* Instalaza showcases its VN38-C night vision device for C90 family at IndoDefence 2014*
At IndoDefence 2014 in Jakarta, Indonesia, Spanish company Instalaza, became famous famous for its highly accurate rocket launchers, is showcasing a night vision device specially destinated to C90-CR (M3) RPG family. The VN38-C night vision device has been designed by Instalaza S.A. to provide the family of C90 systems with day and night operational capability, which is a basic requirement from all modern armies nowadays.




*Instalaza VN38-C night vision device mounted on C90-CR (M3) 90 mm shoulder-fired grenade launcher (RPG)*

The VN38-C is placed on the front of the optical viewfinder of the C90 system in an adapter device. Turning on the switch is the only action needed to start functioning. The VN38-C and the adapter device have been designed and built in such a way that the bore sighting, stadimetry and lateral prediction of the C90 system's optical viewfinder are not modified. 

The M3 series of the C90 family of weapon systems comes with the adapter device already mounted. A similar element can be fitted very easily on the optical viewfinder of the previous versions of the C90 system, using an Instalaza-supplied template.

The aiming process of the C90 systems is not altered because of the VN38-C. Aiming is done by using the optical viewfinder of the C90 system. Thus, no addional instruction about aiming is necessary and the same VN38-C can be used without any modification with any of the members of the C90 family. The VN38-C can be used separately as a night observation device. For this the collimator and the eyepiece are interchanged in their respective housings. The eyepiece provides a 3.3x magnification and the collimator is then used simply as a handle. The VN38-C is a passive instrument with a very low energy requirement. It can be used for many hours with the power supplied by two AAA type commercial batteries. 

Instalaza showcases VN38-C night vision device for C90 family at IndoDefence 2014Â -Â Army Recognition

Indonesia is one of the most largest C-90 family in ASEAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia seeks to double military budget*



Former Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono launched a revitalisation programme in 2010 to upgrade ageing equipment and beef up the armoury. Photo: Reuters

Funds should be used not only for equipment, but also to improve welfare of soldiers and police officers: Defence Minister
Published: 4:03 AM, November 8, 2014

JAKARTA — Indonesia is looking to increase its defence spending to 1.5 per cent of the government budget, almost double the current level, Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu has said.

Mr Ryamizard said the 83 trillion rupiah (S$8.5 billion) allotted this year, although an increase from figures appropriated in previous years, represented only 0.8 per cent of the total state budget. He said that was not enough to secure the entirety of the vast archipelago.

“Jokowi is consistent about modernising weaponry and military equipment by increasing the budget portion to 1.5 per cent, in line with his platform,” the minister said on Thursday, referring to President Joko Widodo by his nickname.

The budget rise, Mr Ryamizard added, should be used not only to revamp weaponry and military equipment, but additionally to improve the welfare of soldiers and police officers.

He said a portion of the budget should also be used to encourage the growth of the local defence industry. Indonesia has been eyeing development of its own defence industry to reduce its reliance on imported weaponry and technology. “Modernisation and development of (Indonesia’s) defence industry must encourage the use of local materials,” Mr Ryamizard added.

After 15 years of little expansion in weaponry and military equipment, former President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono launched the weaponry and military equipment revitalisation programme in 2010, including upgrading ageing equipment and beefing up the armoury to meet what is considered Indonesia’s minimum essential force.

A total of 150 trillion rupiah outside the regular defence spending was allocated to support implementing the programme slated to end this year.

Indonesia has inked a deal to purchase 164 combat vehicles from Germany, expected to be delivered by 2016. The country has also partnered South Korea to build three submarines. Most recently, it placed an order for 11 Eurocopter AS565 Panther helicopters to enhance its anti-submarine warfare capabilities, all as part of the military equipment upgrade.

*The head of Indonesia’s armed forces General Moeldoko last month said the country now met 38 per cent of its minimum essential force, with the aim of reaching 100 per cent by 2019.*

Meanwhile, Indonesia’s Navy Chief of Staff, Admiral Marsetio, had said on Wednesday that Indonesia’s maritime defence capacity was far below the minimum needed.

In addition to its two submarines, Indonesia has only four frigates — all to support the country’s maritime defence. Adm Marsetio said the country needed at least 12 submarines and 16 frigates. “It’s not enough, (because) the government has a vision that (Indonesia) must become a large maritime nation and power,” he said at the Indo Defence 2014 expo in Jakarta, as quoted by Viva.co.id. Jakarta Globe 

Indonesia seeks to double military budget | TODAYonline

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indonesia should have minimum 20 billion dollars as defence budget

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Latest naval gun prepares to come on board - Indo14-Day3*
*Richard Scott*
06 November 2014







BAE Systems Bofors’ (Hall A, Stand AP301) latest 40mm Mk 4 naval gun is being displayed as part of a Saab turnkey combat system proposed for PT Lundin’s stealth trimaran fast attack craft.

Private venture development of the 40mm Mk 4 mounting – the latest evolution of the Bofors 40mm L/70 line – began in 2009, with the aim of providing small inshore patrol craft and offshore patrol vessels with a compact, lightweight and affordable multirole weapon system. BAE Systems began land-based firing trials of its 40mm Mk 4 prototype in 2011, and has subsequently undertaken at-sea firing trials on the patrol craft Jägaren. First production orders are expected shortly.

The system has been designed to realise a 40 per cent reduction in weight, volume and price compared with the 40mm Mk 3; BAE Systems believes that this lower price point and reduced installation footprint will open up opportunities in the patrol craft market previously denied to heavier 40mm turrets.

Although evolved from the Mk 3, the new 40mm Mk 4 mounting has been re-engineered so as to bring weight down to less than 2,300kg without ammunition. To achieve this, a new elevating mass (brought across from the Swedish Army’s CV 90 armoured vehicle family) is introduced, electric drives are used in place of hybrid electrohydraulics, the cupola is more compact, and a fully digitised modular system architecture is adopted.

The primary magazine holds 30 rounds. An intermediate magazine holds an additional 70 rounds, giving an on-mount capacity of 100 rounds. Loading of ammunition from the intermediate magazine to the primary magazine is fully automatic, while the intermediate magazine can be reloaded from below deck.

Although the 40mm Mk 4 can fire any 40mm L/70 ammunition, BAE Systems promotes full compatibility with its latest programmable 3P ammunition on the grounds of improved flexibility, optimised effects, and reduced logistics overheads.

3P ammunition can be programmed in any one of six different modes for different target threats: gated proximity for air defence; gated proximity mode with impact priority (air defence large targets); time mode (against small, fast and manoeuvring surface targets and concealed onshore targets); impact mode for engaging surface targets; armour-piercing mode against armoured surface targets; and proximity in the default mode.

The 40mm Mk 4 gun has a maximum range of 12.5km, and a cyclic rate of fire of up to 300 rounds a minute. Rather than being limited to single shot or fully automatic, the operator can now select any firing rate between 30rds/min and 300rds/min.

The 40mm Mk 4 has been baselined by Saab and PT Lundin as the main gun armament for the latter’s 63m stealth fast attack trimaran.

For this particular application, the weapon cupola would be shaped to match the faceted topside structure of the vessel itself, so maintaining the vessel’s low radar signature.




(469 words)

Latest naval gun prepares to come on board - Indo14-Day3 - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> Indonesia should have minimum 20 billion dollars as defence budget



Horse before the cart...


----------



## Nike

*Airbus Helicopters hands over Indonesia’s first EC725 for combat search and rescue missions.*
Airbus Helicopters has handed over the first of six EC725 rotorcraft acquired by Indonesia for combat search and rescue (CSAR) missions. Present at Airbus Helicopters’ Marignane, France facility to accept the aircraft included members of the Indonesian Ministry of Defence, the Indonesian Air Force, as well as PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI). The 11-ton twin-engine helicopter will be delivered to the Air Force by mid-2015 after PTDI completes the mission equipment outfitting and customization at its Bandung, West Java facility. 


*





Airbus Helicopters has handed over the first of six EC725 rotorcraft acquired by Indonesia for combat search and rescue (CSAR) missions *


“We are pleased to receive this first EC725 from Airbus Helicopters, which will allow us to complete it in the CSAR version to be handed over to the Indonesian Air Force,” said PTDI President Budi Santoso. “We will continue to work closely with Airbus Helicopters to ensure the on-time delivery of the remaining units, as we anticipate an additional order from the Air Force for 10 more EC725s to complete its squadron of 16 helicopters.”

When deployed by the Indonesian Air Force, the EC725 fleet will significantly enhance the military service’s CSAR capabilities, benefitting from the proven performance and durability of Airbus Helicopters’ latest member in its Super Puma helicopter family.

The mission equipment integration and completion of these six EC725 will mark a new step in Airbus Helicopters’ well-established cooperation with PTDI, which includes a strategic industrial agreement and the Indonesian company’s role in Airbus Helicopters’ global supply chain.

The Indonesian Air Force has been a long-time operator of both the AS332 Super Puma and SA330 Puma rotorcraft, which were license-produced by PTDI since over 30 years ago. The partnership between PTDI and Airbus Helicopters has continued to grow, resulting in PTDI becoming a key supplier of tail booms and airframe assemblies of the EC225 and EC725 since 2008.

“Airbus Helicopters’ cooperation with PT Dirgantara Indonesia is exemplary,” said Philippe Monteux, Head of Region South East Asia & Pacific at Airbus Helicopters. “Our delivery of the first EC725, with significant parts being first built by PTDI, underscores how our partnership continues to evolve, meeting Indonesia’s helicopter needs and further contributing to the progress of its aerospace sector.”

Airbus Helicopters hands over Indonesias first EC725 for combat search and rescue missions 0711141Â -Â Army Recognition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Jakarta awards FNSS for Modern Tank Project*






Indonesia awarded FNSS to work on Modern Tank Project. Turkey and Indonesia signed the Memorandum of Understanding at Indo Defence 2014 exhibition. 

The tank will be at medium weight and agreement covers joint project development and joint prototype production. FNSS will play an important role at joint platform development. 

ASELSAN, will take place at fire control and electronic system integration process. Tank will have 25/30 tonnes weight and will be equipped with 105 mm cannon and 7,62 mm machine gun. 

PT Pindad Company will be partner company. Tank will be capable of manoeuvring in tropical enviroment and wet ground.

Jakarta awards FNSS for Modern Tank Project

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Pindad to benefit from 
‘Badak’ production *

Bagus BT Saragih, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Sat, November 08 2014, 8:19 AM
National News





_Indonesian armoured vehicle manufacturer PT Pindad is exhibiting a version of its 6x6 Anoa2 APC integrated with a full CMI Defence 90mm turret for the first time at IndoDefence. The vehicle has been christened the Badak by the government. _

State-owned land-system and weapons maker PT Pindad was optimistic that its latest type of light armored vehicle, called the Badak, could also be marketed in the future to other nations, particularly in Southeast Asia.

The 6X6 Badak, which is currently being showcased at the Indo Defence 2014 in Jakarta, is a joint project with Belgium-based Cockerill Maintenance & Ingenierie SA Defence (CMI).

The Badak is fitted with a locally-built Cockerill 90P turret (90 millimeter) developed by CMI.

The name, Badak, which means rhinoceros, was given to it spontaneously by Vice President Jusuf Kalla when he inspected the vehicle at the exhibition on Wednesday.

The Badak is a modification of Pindad’s previous light armored vehicle, the Anoa, which was also named after a native species from the island of Sulawesi.

“Of course our main target is the TNI [Indonesian Military] as the user of [the Badak]. Like the Anoa, we are optimistic the Badak can also attract foreign customers, from Southeast Asia for example,” Edy Purwanto, Pindad’s vice president in charge of Special Vehicles, said during a visit to The Jakarta Post on Thursday.

CMI vice president for Commercial James Caudle, meanwhile, said his company was optimistic the cooperation with Pindad could help expand its business in the region.

“CMI understands and accepts the Indonesian government’s strategic objectives in terms of resilience and defense. We seek a long-term partnership with Pindad, which is expected to be able to produce, design, modify and maintain complex weapons systems,” he said.

Caudle added that CMI had integrated Pindad into its global supply network, in which the state-owned firm would serve as the base of production of CMI’s turret for the global market. CMI, on the other hand, would help Pindad sell its products in the world market.

Edy said CMI had committed to transfer its technologies and expertise to Pindad as mandated by the 2012 Law on Defense Industry.

“Pindad has also been mandated by the law to help TNI meet the 2024 Minimum Essential Forces [MEF]. The Badak is part of the effort,” he said.

The Badak is expected to have 40 percent of its components domestically made. Production is planned to begin next year.

The Anoa was one of Pindad’s products that had managed to attract international buyers.

“We had a deal with Malaysia, which wanted to buy 32 Anoa vehicles. Dozens of Anoas have also been in Lebanon to support the UN mission,” Edy said.

The Anoa was first unveiled in 2008. 

Pindad had built around 150 for the Indonesian Army. Brunei Darussallam had reportedly ordered 15 vehicles, while Timor Leste bought four. Several countries in the Middle East have been cited as potential export customers, as well.

The deal with Malaysia, which was made in 2012, however, has currently stalled because the Malaysian government said it wanted to pay for some of the Anoas in kind, with Malaysian products, rather than in cash, Edy said.

Speculation is rife that Malaysia wanted to trade for some of the Anoas with Malaysia-made Proton sedans.

The deal with CMI was signed last year at Pindad’s base in Bandung, West Java.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Happy sunday morning guys, meet our brave female Kopassus para-jumper 2nd Sgt. Dessy .A, On/Off duty style

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

Damn, I was hoping they save the Badak name for our indigenous tank. 

===

*Saab Launches Stealth Fast Attack Craft in Indonesia*
_SATURDAY, 08 NOVEMBER, 2014_

*TEMPO.CO*, Jakarta - The result of a collaborative joint venture between Saab and its Indonesian partner PT Lundin, Stealth Fast Attack Craft (FAC) is a high-speed multi-role missile ship that combines innovative hull design and construction with Saab’s renowned 9LV Combat Management System and Fire Control System technology.

Ideal for the littorals and “brown water” operations, the ship is 63 meters long with a draft of only 1.2 meters. The low weight due to composite construction makes it cruise leisurely even in rough sea conditions. The stability and the high mounted sensor suite gives this FAC a sensor range comparable to a frigate, making this vessel ideal to detect and counteract smuggling, piracy and terrorist threats. The vessel also comes with an 11m long, high-speed rigid hull inflatable boat (RHIB) that can be used for Special Forces operations.

The Saab combat system solution comprises of the 9LV CMS & FCS, the brand new Sea Giraffe 1X surveillance radar, the long range Anti-Ship Missile RBS15 Mk3, the Radar ESM (SME 150), the Ceros 200 fire control director and the Bofors 40Mk4 Naval Gun with full CIWS capability through its 3P Programmable Ammunition.

“The solution is the outcome of a partnership agreement between Indonesia and Saab. The partnership will allow for extensive technology transfer and industrial cooperation. When it comes to stealthy littoral combat ships, Sweden and Saab has more than 25 years of experience in designing, building and operating composite stealth ships. Stealth FAC, the newest Saab offering, possesses combat capabilities similar to the tried and tested Visby Class Corvette that is currently in operation with the Swedish Navy.”says Dan Enstedt, President & CEO, Saab Asia Pacific.

The Stealth FAC is designed to optimize life cycle cost. Support and service will be offered locally throughout its entire lifetime. The Stealth FAC is uniquely affordable to procure and operate.

*SAAB PRESS CENTRE | TEMPO

Saab Launches Stealth Fast Attack Craft in Indonesia | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## baukiki88

Air Platforms
*IndoDefence 2014: UAC announces Su-35 bid for Indonesian fighter competition*
*Jon Grevatt, Jakarta* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
05 November 2014
Russia's United Aircraft Corporation (UAC) is the latest industrial enterprise to announce a bid, offering its Sukhoi Su-35 'Flanker-E', to meet Indonesia's USD1 billion multirole combat aircraft procurement programme.

A senior UAC official told _IHS Jane's_ at IndoDefence 2014 in Jakarta that the corporation believes that the Su-35 is the "natural choice" for the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU) as it seeks to replace its ageing Northrop F-5E Tiger II fleet before the end of the decade.

The official also confirmed that UAC was close to finalising a contract with China to supply the Su-35 to the People's Liberation Army Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*IPCD presents home-made Unmanned Aerial Vehicles "Tactical" and "Surveyor" at IndoDefence 2014*
IndoDefence Expo and Forum always represents a unique opportunity for small Indonesian manufacturer to demonstrate their technological expertise in many defense industry domains. This is why Indonesian company PT Indo Pacific Communication & Defence has chosen IndoDefence 2014 to present two lightweight UAV: the Tactical and the Surveyor.




*IPCD Tactical Unmanned Aerial Vehicle at IndoDefence 2014*

Tactical UAV System is a low cost reconnaissance unmanned aerial system designed to support troop movements on battlefield, or others users needing short distance "over the hill" observation.

Thanks to its lightweight design, the Tactical's max speed can rise 80 Km/h, and 40 Km/h in cruise speed. Tactical UAV has an operational range of 5 km and an operational altitude of 500 m.
In addition of its function for the military, Tactical UAV is also beneficial for commercial use. Tactical UAV specializes in aerial surveillance of large aera, such as ; plantation mapping and inspection, aerial photography, road patrol and urban security.

Tactical UAV provides real-time video with fast response time, and also requires minimal operational personnel (2). The system includes Ground Control System, Autopilot and Payload Options, with a max payload of 0.5 Kg.





*Surveyor Unmanned Aerial Vehicle at IndoDefence 2014*

The Surveyor UAV is a compact, low operating cost, high mobility unmanned aerial system capable for both military and commercial applications. Surveyor UAV provides short range (up to 30 km), low altitude (max 1,000 m), real-time aerial observation, surveillance and reconnaissance. Surveyor UAV's advanced system provides a reliable communication link, modular design, high mobility and self-contained support. The system includes autopilot, video transmitter and customized payload options.

It can be perfectly used in numerous different operations, such as target locator, short battle damage acquisition and target correction for artillery and air force. 

The second IPCD's Unmanned Aerial Vehicle weighs 6 Kg but has superior capabilities in term of payload (max 1 kg). Its cruise speed varies from 60 to 100 Km/h.


----------



## baukiki88

*Airbus Group Ingin Perluas Kerjasama dengan Indonesia*
Berita Terkini | 2014-11-08 14:04:42 | *27* Kali Dibaca



*Jakarta, DMC* – Di sela-sela kegiatan “_Indo Defence 2014 Expo & Forum_”, pameran industri pertahanan berskala internasional keenam yang digelar oleh Kementerian Pertahanan, Menteri Pertahanan RI Ryamizard Ryacudu melakukan sejumlah pertemuan dengan delegasi perusahaan-perusahaan peserta Indo Defence 2014 Expo & Forum, diantaranya pertemuan dengan delegasi dari perusahaan pembuat pesawat ternama asal Eropa, _Airbus Group_, Rabu (5/11) di JIExpo Kemayoran, Jakarta.

Dalam pertemuan ini, Delegasi Airbus Group yang dipimpin oleh _CEO Airbus Group_ Indonesia Laurent Godin menyampaikan keinginannya untuk meningkatkan dan memperluas kerjasama dengan Indonesia khususnya kerjasama dengan perusahaan industri strategis PT DI di Bandung yang sudah terjalin baik saat ini.

Laurent Godin mengatakan, pihaknya menyadari bahwa Indonesia merupakan negara yang memiliki potensi besar termasuk potensi di bidang industri pertahanan. Kedepan, Airbus Group berharap kerjasama ini dapat terus berlanjut dimasa mendatang dan mendapat dukungan dari pemerintah Indonesia.

Airbus Group ingin terus membangun hubungan baik dan menjalin kerjasama yang saling menguntungkan dengan Indonesia. Sejauh ini kerjasama _Airbus Group_ dengan Indonesia adalah kerjasama dalam pembangunan beberapa pesawat dan penyediaan _spare part_ dengan di PT DI. 

Melaui _Airbus Transport International, s_alah satu divisi perusahaan bagian dari Airbus Group telah lama menjalin kerjasama dengan PT DI diantaranya kerjasama produksi bersama dan _Transfer of Technology _(ToT) pembuatan pesawat CN295. Kerjasama tersebut diharapkan terus berlanjut dan pihak _Airbus Transport International_ akan selalu menunggu serta siap mendukung sepenuhnya setiap ada permintaan kerjasama dari Indonesia.

Dalam kesempatan yang baik tersebut pihak _Airbus Transport International_ juga menawarkan kerjasama pembangunan pesawat angkut untuk mendukung bantuan angkutan peralatan berat dan juga kerjasama pengembangan sistem pesawat tanpa awak (UAV). 

Selain itu, _Airbus Group_ melalui divisi _Airbus Helicopters_ juga menyatakan siap mendukung kemajuan teknologi di Indonesia. Sejauh ini _Airbus Helicopters _telah menjalin kerjasama dengan PT DI dalam pembangunan helikopter baik untuk kepentingan militer maupun komersil.

Sedangkan melalui _Eurofighter Typhoon_ yang juga merupakan divisi dari _Airbus Group_ menyatakan siap mendukung program pengembangan pesawat tempur KFX/IFX khususnya dalam peningkatam _system assembly_ di PT DI, Bandung.

Menanggapi hal tersebut, Menhan RI menyampaikan terimakasih atas tawaran yang baik tersebut dan berharap pertemuan ini dapat mempererat dan meningkatkan kerjasama antara Indonesia dengan _Airbus Group_ yang telah terjalin baik selama ini. Menhan RI menyatakan ketertarikannya terkait kerjasama dalam pembangunan helikopter angkut.

Ketertarikannya tersebut diungkapkannya, karena didasarkan kebutuhan Indonesia sebagai negara dengan wilayah yang memiliki kerawanan terhadap terjadinya bencana alam. Indonesia sangat membutuhkan helikopter angkut yang dapat digunakan dalam misi operasi militer selain perang sebagai pendukung operasi tanggap darurat untuk mengangkut alat-alat berat apabila terjadi musibah bencana alam.

*Rusia Tawarkan Kerjasama Pelatihan Bagi Ahli- Ahli Indonesia*

Sementara itu, pada hari kedua pameran, Kamis (6/11) di tempat yang sama, Menhan RI juga berkesempatan bertemu dengan delegasi dari Rusia yang dipimpin oleh _Deputy Director of the FSMTC of Russia_; Vladimir Drozhov. Pada pertemuan ini, pihak Rusia menyampaikan keinginan untuk meningkatkan kerjasama di bidang teknik militer.

Pihak Rusia memandang bahwa Indonesia merupakan negara yang memiliki peranan sangat penting dalam menjaga keamanan dan stabilitas di kawasan Asia Pasific. Pada pertemuan terakhir di Beijing antara Presiden RI dan Presiden Rusia telah memberikan suatu pondasi yang kuat bagi peningkatan kerjasama kedua negara kedepan.

Vladimir Drozhov mengungkap bahwa pemerintah Rusia siap untuk memberikan dukungan pelatihan kepada para ahli – ahli Indonesia terkait dengan masalah pemeliharaan dan pembuatan _spare part_ di Indonesia. Untuk membahas hal tersebut, Indonesia dan Rusia akan membahas lebih lanjut kerjasama tersebut yang rencananya dilaksanakan pada akhir bulan ini.

Pihaknya juga telah menyiapkan satu tim ahli terkait pemeliharaan dan teknik untuk dikirim ke Indonesia kapan saja dibutuhkan. Disamping itu, Rusia juga mengundang para ahli – ahli Indonesia untuk datang melihat perusahaan di Rusia.

Lebih lanjut _Deputy Director of the FSMTC of Russia_ menyampaikan bahwa kerjasama antar ahli-ahli dari Indonesia dan Rusia akan dibicarakan kedua pemimpin dari kedua negara. Pembicaraan ini tentunya akan menjadi suatu momentum yang baik bagi kerjasama kedua negara. Rusia menyatakan kesiapan dan komitmennya untuk bekerjasama sepenuhnya dalam bentuk yang lebih luas.

Rusia juga senantiasa siap bekerjasama dalam penyiapan alat peralatan militer yang dibutuhkan oleh Indonesia dan juga kerjasama dalam pembuatan Alutsista. Kerjasama teknik peralatan militer merupakan salah satu prioritas kerjasama Rusia dengan Indonesia.

Menanggapi hal tersebut, Menhan RI menyambut baik dan berharap dengan latar belakang persahabatan antara Indonesia dan Rusia yang telah lama terjalin, kedepan kerjasama kedua negara dapat diitngkatkan lebih baik lagi.

Menurutnya, Indonesia sejak 20 tahun yang lalu telah membeli berbagai persenjataan dari Rusia. Dan dalam beberapa tahun terkahir, Indonesia juga telah banyak membeli Alutsista dari Rusia terutama pesawat tempur, helikopter dan tank, mulai dari teknologi awal hingga sekarang teknologi yang sudah maju. Untuk kerjasama pengembangan teknologi yang lebih muktahir, Menhan RI berharap kerjasama kedua negara dapat ditingkatkan lagi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesia army want to induct at least one more CESAR artillery system, two battalion LG-1 MkIII Nexter light artillery and one battalion K-9 tracked SPA 

*Nexter cannon LG1 Mk III , prospective mainstay of the Ranger*
Published on Sunday , November 9, 2014 23:34 | Print | Email | Hits : 65

By strengthening the Strategic Reserve Command Airborne Battalion as the Ranger , of course, there are tables that must be updated danperalatan organization . If the first paratroopers are infantry yangditerjunkan solely by air , the Rangers are expected to conduct raids and strikes secaramandiri . Therefore , defense equipment carried must have destroyed a great power , sehinggaPara Ranger has support organic firepower and not have to rely on other forces .






One serious is being discussed artillery support for the Ranger . Not yangdicari mortar , howitzer cannons instead . This requirement is easy to bother , considering not banyakmeriam artillery that could be brought skydiving . The majority had to be transported by helicopter angkutberat . Jump directly from the stomach transport aircraft was also almost impossible , kemungkinanterbesar is flip to the method LAPES (Low Altitude Parachute Extraction System ) .With LAPES still tough , gunnery and Kh - 178 M101A1 105mm caliber not including meriamyang ready to be deployed to the palette . US 82nd Airborne Division using M102 howitzer cannons , howitzers and about what is suitable for the Ranger ?

The answer apparently is not far away . Caliber 105mm howitzer cannon pull LG1 Mk III artificial Nextermenjadi candidate solution. The cannon is tough , tested on the battlefields of Afghanistan , and commercial memperolehkesuksesan in Europe , Southeast Asia , and Latin America . Lightweight howitzer digunakandan the favorite Marine Corps Navy ( Mk II version ) has proven reliable operation and mudahdigunakan . With a weight of only 1.5 tons , LG1 Mk III can be deployed safely from pesawatangkut class C - 130 Hercules with LAPES method . The C - 130 Hercules is able to bring empatmeriam , so the cannon cargo complement and support equipment were transported duapesawat is enough to form a battery and provide kontinyuuntuk firepower on the front line troops . Even if you want to be transported by helicopter , LG1 Mk III can diangkutoleh NBell 412EP helicopter class which is the backbone of the Army Penerbad .

When already on the ground , the cannon can be divided into four major parts kendaraanpenarik if there is no , or only mild rantis class vehicles need to pull it . Ability tembaktak no question , LG1 Mk III is compatible with all NATO 105mm howitzer ammunition . The barrel calibre30 ( L30 ) which has capable of spewing up to 12 rounds per minute , with a power of 7,500 times tahansampai shooting according to the manufacturer's claim . Jugamampu maximum firepower reach 17km distance , with notes using OE - type munitions Nexter LP G3 . Jarak17km are adequate to support serbuaan typical type of raid , and also safe for bateraimeriam that require safety margin from the front lines of battle. If using munisistandar M1 , tembaknya distance only in the range of 11km .

What distinguishes the Mk II version , LG1 Mk III is equipped with a ballistic computer yangdilengkapi inertial system , so the cannon crew is not difficult to map yangdipanggil targeted by the Ranger team that is in the forefront . When combined with a compatible sistemBattlefield Management System , it is not impossible cannon crew tinggalmereferensikan target set by the Ranger team through the touch screen , thus minimizing the preparation time of the shooting.






*And according to the information obtained during Indodefence ARC 2014, the possibility of the army will be ordered by 2 Battalion ( 36 units ) LG1 MKIII , followed by the Marines were ordered by 1 company . Other information about the artillery is , the possibility of additional orders Caesar System Artillery Battalion as well as one of K - 9 as well as 1st Battalion . Hopefully, all of these plans run smoothly .*

http://arc.web.id/artikel/666-meriam-nexter-lg1-mk-iii-calon-andalan-para-ranger.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

meanwhile, Indonesian President Joko Widodo met and discussing important matter with his peer Barrack Obama in a meantime at APEC high level meeting in Beijing today


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Minister of Defense pay visit to PT DI and PINDAD today

Indonesian made CN-212





Ryamizard Ryacudu, Indonesian defense minister while visiting PT DI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Souvenir from INDODEFENCE 2014

".. this is the right size i am looking for .."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian defence minister reaffirms spending boost pledge*
*Kenneth Conboy, Jakarta and Craig Caffrey, London and Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
10 November 2014


Indonesian Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu announced on 6 November that the government would strive to increase defence spending to 1.5% of its GDP from the current level of 0.8%.

This is in keeping with a campaign promise of President Joko Widodo, who in June promised not only better weaponry but salary increases for personnel.

A number of senior Indonesian military officers have recently suggested that defence spending falls short of what is needed to fulfil Jakarta's ambitious procurement plans.

In October the armed forces commander, General Moeldoko, said that Indonesia now only has 38% of its "minimum essential force," with the objective of reaching 100% in four years.

Indonesian defence minister reaffirms spending boost pledge - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

*Ryamizard Pushing for Indonesian Defense Budget Increase, Citing Shortfall*
Defense spending takes up 0.8 percent of the total state budget

By Kennial Caroline Laia & Yeremia Sukoyo on 12:05 am Nov 07, 2014
Category Featured, News, Politics
Tags: Gen. Moeldoko, Indo Defence 2014, Indonesian Military TNI, Indonesian national defense, Joko Widodo





Two military Casa NC212 fly in formation above warships. (Antara Photo/Eric Ireng)

*Jakarta*. Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said on Thursday that the government was committed to boosting the portion of defense spending up to 1.5 percent of Indonesia’s state budget, almost double the current level.

Ryamizard said the Rp 83 trillion ($6.8 billion) allotted this year, although an increase from figures appropriated in previous years, represented only 0.8 percent of the total state budget.

He said that was not enough to secure the entirety of the vast archipelago.

“Jokowi is consistent about modernizing weaponry and military equipment by increasing the budget portion to 1.5 percent, in line with his platform,” the minister said, referring to President Joko Widodo by his nickname.

The budget rise, Ryamizard added, should be used not only to revamp weaponry and military equipment, but additionally to improve the welfare of soldiers and police officers.

He said a portion of the budget should also be used to encourage the growth of the local defense industry.

Indonesia has been eying development of its own defense industry to reduce its reliance on imported weaponry and technology.

“Modernization and development of [Indonesia’s] defense industry must encourage the use of local materials,” Ryamizard said.

After 15 years of little expansion in weaponry and military equipment, former president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono launched the weaponry and military equipment revitalization program in 2010, including upgrading ageing equipment and beefing up the armory to meet what is considered Indonesia’s minimum essential force.

A total of Rp 150 trillion outside the regular defense spending was allocated to support implementing the program slated to end this year.





Visitors stand near a model of a Su-35 fighter jet, made by Russian company Sukhoi, during the Indo Defence 2014 expo in Jakarta on Nov. 5, 2014. (Reuters Photo/Beawiharta)

Indonesia has inked a deal to purchase 164 combat vehicles from Germany, expected to be delivered by 2016. The country has also partnered with South Korea to build three submarines; and, most recently, placed an order for 11 Eurocopter AS565 Panther helicopters to enhance its anti-submarine warfare capabilities — all as part of the military equipment upgrade.

Indonesian Military (TNI) commander Gen. Moeldoko last month said Indonesia now met 38 percent of its minimum essential force, with the aim of reaching 100 percent by 2019.

Defense observer Bantarto Bandoro, though, thinks Indonesia should not stop with the “minimum,” but must strive to meet the country’s “maximum essential force.”

“Indonesia indeed needs to arm itself with a minimum essential force as a deterrent to other countries,” Bantarto said on Wednesday.

“But more importantly, it needs to consistently modernize its defense system up to the maximum essential force.”

The senior lecturer with the Indonesian Defense University added the maximum force could be achieved through a “revolution in military affairs.”

“It is obvious that Joko has an intention to continue strengthening Indonesia’s defense system as Yudhoyono had begun. He [Joko] has underlined that in his campaign,” Bantarto said.

“However, it won’t be enough to modernize our weaponry and military equipment and or improve soldiers’ welfare only. Our government must understand the importance of ‘revolution in military affairs,’ or RMA, so they can develop our military technology continuously.”

Bantarto also raised the issue of maritime defense, citing Joko’s stated intention of developing Indonesia into a “global maritime axis.”

The president has set up a new office for a coordinating minister to specifically handle maritime affairs.

Bantarto said this meant a lot of serious work to do, given Indonesia’s poor maritime infrastructure system, let alone systems to support national defense.

“There are still many gaps in our sea defense. [Joko] needs to pay extra concern to maritime defense development, not only in terms of improving people’s welfare or protecting sea resources, but also improving naval defense,” he said.

“Our current defense system isn’t enough [to support the maritime ambition]. We have two submarines, but for a vast country like Indonesia that isn’t adequate to monitor the situation in the sea effectively.”

The Navy chief of staff, Adm. Marsetio, said on Wednesday that Indonesia’s maritime defense capacity was far below the minimum needed.

In addition to its two submarines, Indonesia has just four frigates — all to support the country’s maritime defense. Marsetio said the country needed at least 12 submarines and 16 frigates.

“It’s not enough, [because] the government has a vision that [Indonesia] must become a large maritime nation and power,” he said at the Indo Defence 2014 expo in Jakarta, as quoted by Viva.co.id.

Aside from occasionally heated border disputes with it Southeast Asian neighbors, such as those concerning the Sipadan and Ligitan islands with Malaysia, Indonesia’s maritime security issues over the past few years have mostly concerned fish poaching — with the country’s lax maritime defense allowing foreign-flagged vessels to easily encroach into Indonesia’s waters to poach without detection or consequence.

Fish poaching is believed to have caused Indonesia trillions of rupiah in losses. Newly appointed Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti recently said she would crack down on fish poaching as one of her priority programs.

Peter Carlqvist of Sweden-based defense firm Saab, a participant in the defense expo in Jakarta, though, suggested a broader practical need for Indonesia to revamp its maritime security: to stay out of potential regional conflicts.

“In conflicts and wartime, we have sophisticated weapons that can help Indonesia stay outside the war,” Carlqvist in an interview with the Jakarta Globe.

“Those can be used for a deterrent effect, meaning that you need to scare enemies, that you have sufficient military defense to protect your civil security.

“For peacetime operations, it is important that your ships and naval fleet can also operate,” he added.

Bantarto agreed, saying that with no enemies posing immediate threats to Indonesia, the country needed to purchase more military equipment that could best serve its need for maintaining a peaceful situation and civil security, rather than offensive-type weaponry.

“Today, much of our weapons system is of the offensive type. We’ve purchased a lot of heavy stuff. However, none of these weapons will be useful because no other country is seen as an enemy to Indonesia,” he said.

“Even if the disputes in the South China Sea become critical, they won’t significantly affect Indonesia’s stance. It’s good, though, that Indonesia is also preparing itself. It’s good to be ready.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Marines BMP-3F

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Navy to enlarge Marine Corps *
Fadli, The Jakarta Post, Batam | National | Mon, November 10 2014, 7:04 PM

National News
The Indonesian Navy aims to enlarge the Marine Corps in conjunction with a plan to establish a third fleet, Navy chief of staff Adm. Marsetio said on Monday.

“In accordance with the development of the Navy’s fleet from two to three fleets, the Western, Central and Eastern Fleets, the Marine Corps’ composition will also be enlarged,” he said when officiating the 10th infantry battalion at Setokok Island near Batam, Riau Islands.

Currently, the Navy only has two fleets, the Eastern and Western Fleets.

He added that the 10th infantry battalion had different capabilities than the existing nine infantry battalions. He said the 10th infantry battalion was a specialized, composite battalion in which its 700 personnel all had complementary skills.

“The battalion is tasked with securing the Malacca and Singapore straits from various security disturbances,” Marsetio said.

The nine other infantry battalions were grouped in three infantry brigades.

The Surabaya-based first infantry brigade is under the Eastern Fleet’s First Marines and consists of the first, third and fifth infantry battalions.

The second, fourth and sixth infantry battalions are grouped under the Cilandak-based second infantry brigade, which falls under the Western Fleet’s Second Marines.

Meanwhile, the seventh, eighth and ninth infantry battalions are under the independent third infantry brigade headquartered in Lampung.

Earlier on Sunday, Indonesian Ambassador for Singapore Andri Hadi told The Jakarta Post that there had been no objections from Singapore to the deployment of the 10th infantry battalion at Setokok Island.

“Singapore has never expressed objections to the establishment of a Marine battalion because it is Indonesia’s right to build its defense facilities wherever in its territory,” he said.

Former president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono was scheduled to officiate the 10th infantry battalion during his tenure. However, Yudhoyono did not do so during his two visits to Batam in March and June.

The battalion’s headquarters is located on a 37-hectare plot of land on Setokok Island, southeast of Batam Island. Both islands are connected with a bridge. (nvn)(+++)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia and South Korea agree to continue KFX /IFX fighter development*

10 November 2014

Indonesian and South Korean defence ministries have signed an agreement to continue the joint development of the Korean Fighter Experimental, Indonesian Fighter Experimental - Ed (KFX / IFX) aircraft.

Equipped with 4.5th generation technology, KFX / IFX would be a multi-role combat aircraft featuring more advanced capabilities than the Lockheed Martin-built F-16 Fighting Falcon aircraft.

The KF-X / IF-X development cooperation programme is being undertaken in three phases, including the technology development (TD), engineering and manufacturing development (EMD), as well as the production development (PD) phase.

Having completed the TD phase in December 2012, the two ministries signed the project agreement, which contains general principles and rules, as well as the commitment of the parties during the EMD phase.

Under the terms of agreement, South Korea will designate the Korean industrial main contractor, which will negotiate a related cost-sharing agreement with the Indonesian defence ministry and the related workshare agreement with Industri Indonesia (PT. DI).

The two sides have also agreed to establish a joint programme management office (JPMO) to assist implementation. This will include overseeing the Korean industrial participant, the Indonesian industrial participant and the budgeting and spending / contracting competence.

All of the expected agreements, including details of the task of JPMO, are scheduled to be signed before the planned start of the EMD phase by the end of November 2015.

Meanwhile, South Korea would conduct flight tests of six aircraft at home. One prototype would be handed over to Indonesia for final assembly, test and evaluation.

Indonesia will be actively involved in the production process of first and sixth aircraft throughout the flight test programme. It has also agreed to establish the final assembly production line and build the aircraft at its own expense.

Following completion of the entire flight testing programme, South Korea will submit one KF-X / IF-X prototype aircraft, with some engineering and test pilot input.

Seoul and Indonesia would undertake 80% and 20% of the workshare respectively, and have also agreed to jointly decide funding for the EMD phase contract.

http://www.airforce-technology.com/...-continue-kfx-ifx-fighter-development-4431858

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

SAFKAR Indopura 2014

Indonesian-Singapore Joint Military Exercise






Wakasad Letjen TNI Muhammad Munir (kanan) bersalam komando dengan Singapore's Commander Army Training and Doctrine Command Brigadier-General Lim Hock Yu (kiri) usai upacara penutupan latihan bersama Safkar Indopura ke-26/2014 antara TNI Angkatan Darat dengan Singapore Army Forces (SAF) di Lapangan Tembak Plempungan Kabupaten Magelang, Jawa Tengah, Rabu (12/11). Latihan perang selama sembilan hari oleh personel TNI AD dan SAF tersebut bertujuan untuk meningkatkan profesionalisme sekaligus untuk meningkatkan saling kepercayaan dan persahabatan antara kedua angkatan darat kedua negara. ANTARA FOTO/Anis Efizudin






Sejumlah pasukan Komando Cadangan Strategi Angkatan Darat bersama pasukan Divisi III Singapura Armed Forces meneriakkan yel-yel pada upacara penutupan latihan bersama Safkar Indopura ke-26/2014 antara TNI Angkatan Darat dengan Singapore Army Forces (SAF) di Lapangan Tembak Plempungan Kabupaten Magelang, Jawa Tengah, Rabu (12/11). Latihan perang selama sembilan hari oleh personel TNI AD dan SAF tersebut bertujuan untuk meningkatkan profesionalisme sekaligus untuk meningkatkan saling kepercayaan dan persahabatan antara kedua angkatan darat kedua negara. ANTARA FOTO/Anis Efizudin






Wakasad Letjen TNI Muhammad Munir (kiri) bersama Singapore's Commander Army Training and Doctrine Command Brigadier-General Lim Hock Yu (kanan) memeriksa pasukan pada upacara penutupan latihan bersama Safkar Indopura ke-26/2014 antara TNI Angkatan Darat dengan Singapore Army Forces (SAF) di Lapangan Tembak Plempungan Kabupaten Magelang, Jawa Tengah, Rabu (12/11). Latihan perang selama sembilan hari oleh personel TNI AD dan SAF tersebut bertujuan untuk meningkatkan profesionalisme sekaligus untuk meningkatkan saling kepercayaan dan persahabatan antara kedua angkatan darat kedua negara. ANTARA FOTO/Anis Efizudin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayan81



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

PT Pindad video profile:




IHS video:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*The resurgence of Indonesia’s defense industry*

10 hours ago






The headquarters of PT Dahana, a center of research and technology development 


inShare8
Asia Indonesia Defence Purnomo Yusgiantoro

*A sector is being reborn after recent history has taught Indonesia that self-reliance in defense is the most strategic way to ensure its armed forces are well-equipped, while driving growth in local industry*

Since the declaration of independence of the Republic of Indonesia on August 17, 1945, establishing and maintaining an effective armed forces for the country has been a key priority for successive governments. The Armed Forces of Indonesia (collectively called Tentara Nasional Indonesia – TNI) was born from local revolutionaries who joined the anti-colonial struggle, a conflict which ended in 1949.

Following this period, TNI underwent a series of transformations that saw it transit from an organization made up of irregular militia units to a professional, integrated regular military. This shift demanded the importation of vehicles, weapon systems and technology not produced in the country at the time. Additionally the subsequent establishment of the Indonesian Air Force (TNI–AU) and Navy (TNI-AL) required the acquisition of aircraft and ships from abroad.

However, dependence on military equipment manufactured in other countries has twice created debilitating shortages of spare parts during the last 50 years. This has rendered sections of the military inoperable and subsequently reduced TNI’s ability to carry out its core mandate of providing national defense.

Such a situation first occurred during the mid-1960s, when the Soviet Union stopped supplying spare parts needed for Russian-made aircraft and naval vessels operated by Indonesia. Without these parts, the national air force, could not maintain serviceable aircraft. This same issue affected the navy, which became unable to deploy units as its ships broke down. A similar situation was repeated during the 1990s when a U.S. military embargo and refusal to supply replacement parts led to the grounding of certain aircraft belonging to the nation’s air force.

*A tactical turnaround*
Due to these lessons of history, Indonesian governments have worked to establish a local industry capable of sustaining TNI’s operational requirements. By building sophisticated equipment and vehicles locally, the country could mitigate the effect of any external sanctions. Before becoming President, B.J. Habibie was a key figure in leading the development of this industry as long-serving Minister of Research and Technology. His own background as an engineer for German aviation companies naturally suited the task.

However, efforts by B.J. Habibie under the New Order government of President Suharto, which included the establishment of effective state-owned defense companies, were devastated by the Asian Financial Crisis of 1998. In order to comply with International Monetary Fund (IMF) conditions, defense spending was reduced and Indonesia’s state-owned defense companies were downsized. This situation resulted in a massive brain-drain which affected the sector for years to come. 

Indonesia’s subsequent transition to democracy following the crisis saw a strong focus on areas unrelated to defense, as successive governments worked to build new systems and focused on social and economic issues. It was not until the second term of President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, from 2010 onwards, that a strategic focus was placed on revitalizing the Indonesian defense sector.

As a career officer and former TNI general, President Yudhoyono long understood the country’s strategic vulnerability due to its dependence on imported military equipment. Undoubtedly this influenced his decision to rehabilitate the sector. This policy has since been spearheaded by Dr. Purnomo Yusgiantoro, Minister of Defense, a distinguished professor of economics who had served as Minister of Energy and as Secretary General of OPEC.

The core goal of this drive is to achieve minimum essential force by 2024. This effectively means that Indonesia will be able to domestically supply itself with equipment, technology and other products needed to sustain its military. The Defense Industry Policy Committee (KKIP), which is made up of various stakeholders including government ministries, agencies, defense companies and universities, works to realize this policy through a cross-cutting, multi-organizational approach. 

Ultimately underpinning the realization of the minimal essential force policy has been a series of significant budget increases and the introduction of legislation aimed at boosting both TNI’s capabilities and the technical capacity of Indonesia’s defense companies. As a result, recent years have seen the emergence of exciting new developments in the sector.

*The magnificent seven*
At the core of these are seven strategic projects, which are set to significantly upgrade Indonesia’s military capabilities while also initiating technology transfer and developing local R&D and manufacturing ability. These projects are being carried out in partnership with leading international firms to ensure the delivery of world-class equipment. Such a practice also works to promote the transfer of skills, knowledge and practices that Indonesian defense companies and engineers must emulate in order to meet international standards. 

First and foremost of the strategic projects is the KF-X/ IF-X Fighter Jet Project. This is a joint venture between Indonesia and South Korea, working to develop a next generation fighter for both countries to utilize for national defense. As Dr. Timbul Siahaan, Director General for Defense Potential of Indonesia’s Ministry of Defense explains, “This is a generation 4.5 fighter jet which is equivalent to the F-16++. It is a three-phase project consisting of: technology development, engineering and manufacturing development, and finally, production”. 

Indonesian Aerospace (PT DI) is the lead integrator working to carry out this project from the Indonesian side. The move to sophisticated fighter jets from its traditional manufacturing base of both fixed wing aircraft and helicopters will require extensive investment in both physical infrastructure and personnel. Such a great technological leap forward, though challenging, will certainly set a new standard for regional aviation production. 

Also conducted in collaboration with South Korea is the second strategic project, the procurement of three new submarines from Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME). The first two 209 DSME submarines will be constructed in South Korea. Engineers from state-owned Indonesian ship builder, PT PAL, will observe and participate in this process. The third submarine will then be constructed by these engineers in PT PAL’s shipyard in Suarabaya, East Java. New infrastructure will also be built in Surabaya to accommodate this. This will be the first time that a submarine has been built in the country. 

Working with China, Indonesia is also developing the C-705 Anti-Ship Missile, its third strategic project. This subsonic, long-range missile will be utilized by Indonesia’s navy when completed. A production facility will be established in Indonesia, following training of local specialists in China. PT DI will be the lead integrator for this project, making use of its aerospace experience.

The design, development and manufacturing of the R-Han, 122mm rocket is the fourth strategic project. An R&D consortium consisting of the Ministry of Research and Technology (Ristek), the Ministry of Defense’s Research and Development Agency (Balitbang Kemhan) and the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN), is working on this aspect of project. PT DI will also be involved in production once the initial phases are completed. 

PT Dahana, best known for producing explosives, is leading the fifth project, related to propellant production. Currently the country is dependent on imported propellant, which has a wide degree of military applications, including use in rocket and munitions manufacturing. If PT Dahana can establish its own propellant factory, it can guarantee a domestic supply of this strategic chemical to other defense manufacturers. 

The construction of a medium tank is the sixth project. In this case, the lead integrator, Indonesian armaments and vehicle manufacturer PT Pindad is working with FNSS, a leading Turkish defense contractor. The two companies are designing a completely new medium tank, in line with TNI requirements. Although PT Pindad currently produces an array of wheeled, armored vehicles, this will be the first time that a tracked armored vehicle is manufactured in-country. Once again, this lessens dependence on foreign suppliers. 

The final strategic project is designed to enhance, expand and strengthen national radar coverage. Current coverage has been deemed inadequate, due to Indonesia’s extensive land and sea territory. The Ground Control Intercept Radar (GCIR) system used in Indonesia’s air defense will also be dramatically improved by the realization of this project. Neither an international partner, nor an integrator from the Indonesian side has been chosen yet. However, Indonesia boasts an array of private and public sector companies suitable for contributing to such a project, including PT LEN, PT INTI, PT CMI Teknologi and PT Infra RCS Indonesia.

Although the defense revival is primarily focused on meeting Indonesia’s defense requirements, there is every expectation that it will eventually lead to a boost in defense exports, as the sector becomes active and innovative again. This is nothing new for the country, which has a history of exporting defense products. PT DI-manufactured CN-235 transport aircraft have been sold to air forces all over the world, and recently PT PAL won a contract to supply the Philippine Navy with Strategic Sealift Vessels (SSV). Even Indonesia’s PT Sritex, the largest textile company in South East Asia, supplies military uniforms to over 30 countries around the world, including Germany.

A host of private sector companies are coming into being on the heels of Indonesia’s defense revival, demonstrating innovation, hiring specialists and expanding production lines. These include the Batam-based ship builder PT Palindo Marine, the newly established military vehicle battery producer Garda Persada, and the parachute maker, CV Maju Mapan, to name a few.

Ultimately, Indonesia’s minimal essential force policy is set to not only bolster defense capabilities but also establish a new generation of world class managers, engineers and specialists capable of carrying out sophisticated and complex, large-scale industrial projects.

Indonesia - Purnomo Yusgiantoro,Minister of Defense

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Naval Officers gave a familiarization visit for MH-60R Utility Helo

*Photos by Kaylee LaRocque*
HSM-74 pilots and maintenance personnel gather near an MH-60R "Romeo" helicopter with a group of Indonesian naval officers visiting the squadron on Nov. 3. The guests toured several facilities at NAS Jacksonville including the Center for Naval Aviation Technical Training Unit Jax, Fleet Readiness Center Southeast and HSM-74.


FRCSE hosts Indonesian military for familiarization visit | members.jacksonville.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*“The Indonesian officers seemed very interested in the mission of our MH-60R ‘Romeo’ helicopters, which is to provide anti-submarine and anti-surface warfare support to the fleet,” said Lt. Cmdr. James Galyean, HSM-74 assistant maintenance officer. “Our maintainers are really proud of our mission and squadron so any time they get to show others what they do is a great opportunity.”*

At the FRCSE Vertical Lift shop, Lt. Cmdr. David Calhoun, Vertical Lift product officer discussed H-60 helicopter overhaul production schedules, aircraft repairs and modifications, lean processes, engineering, logistics, and program management.

The visit gave the group a better understanding of the maintenance and logistics of the H-60 helicopter platform. “The Indonesian Navy is considering purchasing a helicopter platform,” said Bette Franken, director of administration, International Student Management Office, National Defense University.

*“These officers are decision makers for the Indonesian navy so this visit gives them an idea of what this entails.”*
*
FRCSE hosts Indonesian military for familiarization visit | members.jacksonville.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

Indonesian-Made Rhino IFV





scheduled to be mass-produced next year

the armor are capable to hold 14.5mm ammunition
NATO STANAG 4569 Level III,

The main weapon is 90mm low-pressure which is capable to shoot many rounds such as HEAT, HE and even APFSDS with penetration rating 100mm RHA from 1000 meters.

Weapon system:
‒ CSE 90LP dengan kanon 90mm rifled dan koaksial 7,62mm
‒ Pintle mount 7,62mm
‒ 66mm smoke discharger
Engine : DIesel inline 6 cylinder 320hp
Power to Weight : 29hp/ton
Max Speed : 90 kilometers/hour












Ther's news that the Army are going to buy 500 hundreds to replace Saracen and many older arsenals. But lets us wait for official release
source : Sang Badak Andalan Pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian military strives to become world`s tenth strongest*
Kamis, 13 November 2014 18:17 WIB | 496 Views





TNI Strength Performance at the anniversary commemoration of the TNI in the waters of Surabaya, East Java, recently. (ANTARA PHOTO / Eric Ireng)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian military (TNI) aims to become the tenth strongest in the world by 2019, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu stated here on Thursday.

"At present, the Indonesian military is ranked 19th in the world or 9th in the Asia-Pacific region, but in the future, our target is to become the 10th strongest in the world," Ryacudu remarked.

He made the statement while giving directives to the 311 high-ranking TNI officials.

He emphasized that the new government supported the TNI in its development efforts to achieve its target to have a minimum essential force.

The minister pointed out that he had noticed a downfall in patriotism among the community members in the last few years.

With regard to that, he asserted that state defense is not solely the responsibility of the TNI but also of every element of the society including TNI, the government, and the citizens.

He noted that the involvement of all the elements was the core of the total defense concept. In view of that, he highlighted the importance of increasing patriotism among all citizens.

On the occasion, TNI Commander General Moeldoko expressed optimism that the target would be achieved with the support of all parties, including the Indonesian public in general.

"I think we have to be optimistic because if our economic development runs well, it will certainly help to increase the budget. That is our hope and the aim of the new defense minister," he pointed out.

On the occasion, the defense minister issued directives regarding territorial and personnel supervision and the importance of maintaining aggressiveness among the TNI members.(*)

Indonesian military strives to become world`s tenth strongest - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sandria

NarThoD said:


> Indonesian-Made Rhino IFV
> 
> Weapon system:
> ‒ CSE 90LP dengan kanon 90mm rifled dan koaksial 7,62mm



I have question about this BADAK. I just look at the brochure of LCTS90MP & CSE90LP. Why PINDAD choose low pressure gun? not medium pressure gun. Medium pressure gun should have more penetration with the same APFSDS munition.


----------



## Nike

Sandria said:


> I have question about this BADAK. I just look at the brochure of LCTS90MP & CSE90LP. Why PINDAD choose low pressure gun? not medium pressure gun. Medium pressure gun should have more penetration with the same APFSDS munition.




they intended to use it as indirect fire support and giving their infantry unit more firepower, in short just like poorman SPA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

*Indonesia shows interest in buying Russian-made military equipment*




printable version *7 November 2014*

Indonesia shows great interest towards the products of Russia's defense industry, a spokesperson for Russia's state-owned high-tech Rostec Corporation told RIA Novosti Friday.

"This year they have visited Russia three times already, holding talks on 
buying the surface ships and submarines. They are interested in 
helicopters, and the marine theme and they are really interested in small arms as they are planning to create their own special forces. It appears that Russia's defense industry products are of great demand here," a spokesperson for Rostec said.

Russa's Rostec organizes the Indo Defence 2014 international trade show for weapons and military equipment which is taking place in Jakarta, Indonesia from November 5 to November 8. Some 14 Russian companies are taking part in the exhibition.




Turkish weekly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

JAKARTA, November 6. /TASS/. Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu familiarized himself on Thursday with Russian exhibits at INDO Defense 2014 exhibition, TASS reported from the site.

The minister showed a special interest in means of close combat – sniper rifles, pistols, machine-guns and grenade launchers.

He was also briefed on advantages of Kilo class diesel-electric submarines, in particular the 636 project that has long been of interest for Indonesia. These submarines are designed by Rubin Central Design Bureau in St. Petersburg.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baukiki88

baukiki88 said:


> JAKARTA, November 6. /TASS/. Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu familiarized himself on Thursday with Russian exhibits at INDO Defense 2014 exhibition, TASS reported from the site.
> 
> The minister showed a special interest in means of close combat – sniper rifles, pistols, machine-guns and grenade launchers.
> 
> He was also briefed on advantages of Kilo class diesel-electric submarines, in particular the 636 project that has long been of interest for Indonesia. These submarines are designed by Rubin Central Design Bureau in St. Petersburg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia to create new coastguard, boost defense spending*
By Kanupriya Kapoor and Randy Fabi

JAKARTA Thu Nov 13, 2014 5:40am EST


(Reuters) - Indonesia will launch a new coastguard next month to crack down on piracy and smuggling which can disrupt commerce in Southeast Asia's biggest economy, the chief security minister told Reuters on Thursday.

The force is part of President Joko Widodo's push to reassure investors at a time when the economy is growing at its slowest in five years and is strained by twin trade and current account deficits.

"There are too many overlapping agencies that are not effective in securing the seas," Tedjo Edy Purdijatno said in his first interview to foreign media as chief security minister.

"We will bring it all under one coastguard to make sure businesses that use sea transportation are not harmed."

Indonesia relies on a loose grouping of police and navy personnel to safeguard its shipping lanes but smuggling of natural resources is rife.

The Malacca Strait in western Indonesia, a regional and global trade corridor, has among the highest number of piracy attacks in the world.

The coastguard, to be launched in mid-December, will also secure maritime borders and tackle illegal fishing and human trafficking.

It will initially borrow personnel and vessels from the military with the aim of being fully independent in a year, Purdijatno said, declining to give details about the size of the force.

Indonesia, a sprawling archipelago, is set to beef up its defense, especially its navy and air force.

The government aims to boost defense spending from 0.8 percent to 1.5 percent of gross domestic product over the next five years, putting it on par with neighbors such as Malaysia, Purdijatno said.

The spending comes as competing territorial claims in the South China Sea between China and four Southeast Asian countries stoke tension.

Purdijatno raised the possibility that Indonesia, which is not involved in the disputes and under the previous government remained neutral, could play a greater role if requested.

"If asked, we are ready to be mediators in the with the spirit of maintaining security," Purdijatno said.

The former navy chief said defense spending would be focused on weapons and technical know-how, from countries like South Korea and China, to domestically manufacture and eventually export equipment like submarines and missiles.

"For example, after the first two ships or fighter jets are built outside, number three we can build in Indonesia," he said. "But it has to be for the domestic market first and then we export."

(Additional reporting by Dennys Kapa; Editing by Robert Birsel)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

madokafc said:


> they intended to use it as indirect fire support and giving their infantry unit more firepower, in short just like poorman SPA


And to be mass produced next year, who knows what upgrades will pindad add for the IFV. since our relations with West aer warming, i hope we can buy 25mm Bushmaster technology(ToT). And also Pindad will have experience of build an IFV


----------



## NarThoD

Indonesian Army M113

These M113 were from Belgium stocks. about 80 of these are ordered and 4 of it has been delivered. In my personal opinion, seems like our armed forces are buying these as a package for transfer of technology of the upcoming Medium Tank.
















and the people are also excited about it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

KARTIKA Hovercraft prototype - Indonesian Marine Corps
Kartika Hovercraft is developed and built in Indonesia. The Hovercraft was intented for use of the Marine Corps and for Search and Rescue unit.

Engine : Diesel 330hp
Cruising speed : 20-25 knot (50km/h)
Endurance : 5 hours

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

boleh gak nih masang foto TimTim dari tritnya om Alex Hagal? kan cakep-cakep tuh trus buat pamer juga hehe

@madokafc @Reashot Xigwin


----------



## nufix

NarThoD said:


> boleh gak nih masang foto TimTim dari tritnya om Alex Hagal? kan cakep-cakep tuh trus buat pamer juga hehe
> 
> @madokafc @Reashot Xigwin



izin sama om hagal dulu, dulu sempet ada kasus metro make fotonya tanpa izin


----------



## NarThoD

nufix said:


> izin sama om hagal dulu, dulu sempet ada kasus metro make fotonya tanpa izin


oke ndan


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Brimob (Paramilitary Police Forces) Anniversary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

PRAA Cedrick Washington of the Fleet Readiness Center Southeast Aviator Equipment Division (center), discusses the portable oxygen regulator test station equipment used to repair leaks on oxygen regulators with Rear Adm. Agung Pramono (right), assistant of chief of the Indonesian navy, and *First Adm. Sigit Setiyanta, head of the Aviation Centre of the Indonesian navy.*
*




*
Aircrew Survival Equipmentman 1st Class (AW) James Ferrell of the Fleet Readiness Center Southeast Aviator Equipment Division, right, explains how a pilot's parachute is attached to the ejection seat of the aircraft to Indonesian naval officers during a distinguished visitors orientation tour.






First Adm. Amarulah Octavian (left), chief of staff of the Indonesian Western Fleet Command, gets some assistance trying on an aviator's parachute by PRCM(AW/SW/FPJ) Aaron Carroll of the Fleet Readiness Center Southeast Aviator Equipment Division.


----------



## Nike

PR1(AW) Stephen Bradford (right) of the Fleet Readiness Center Southeast Aviator Equipment Division, shows a group of Indonesian naval officers how a parachute pack is prepared for aviators by Sailors in the division during a distinguished visitors orientation tour.






First Adm. Dr. Supartono, head of the Indonesian Navy Education Service, left, watches as ATAN Jacob Burns solders a test equipment switch in the Fleet Readiness Center Southeast Avionics Division.






AT2(AW) Justin Bischoff (left) of the Fleet Readiness Center Southeast Avionics Division, explains how the Sailors in his work center repair communication navigation equipment to a group of Indonesian naval officers during a distinguished visit


----------



## Nike

First Adm. Dr. Supartono (center), head of the Indonesian Navy Education Service, listens as AM1 Erich Warwell (right) of the Fleet Readiness Center Southeast (FRCSE) Airframes Division, discusses aircraft tire rim specifications in the FRCSE tire and wheel shop.






ATCS(AW/SW) Mark Petersen of HSM-74, center, explains the capabilities of the MH-60R "Romeo" helicopter during a distinguished visitors orientation tour for a group of Indonesian naval officers.






Fleet Readiness Center Southeast (FRCSE) Vertical Lift Product Officer Lt. Cmdr. David Calhoun explains H-60 helicopter overhaul production schedules to a group of Indonesian naval officers during a tour of the military depot.


----------



## Nike

Fleet Readiness Center Southeast (FRCSE) Vertical Lift Product Officer Lt. Cmdr. David Calhoun (right) discusses the reassembly process of an H-60 helicopter inducted for overhaul, with First Adm. Bambang Nariyono (left), vice assistant chief of logistics for the Indonesian Navy, and Rear Adm. Aryatmaja, commander in chief, Indonesian Western Fleet Command during a tour of the military depot on Nov. 3.

FRCSE hosts Indonesian military for familiarization visit | members.jacksonville.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Naval officers visit various military training facility of US Navy and signed of MoU to increase the number of Indonesian Naval Officers to study at US Naval facility.

ASRENA KASAL KUNJUNGI BERBAGAI PANGKALAN UDARA DAN LEMBAGA PENDIDIKAN ANGKATAN LAUT AMERIKA SERIKAT > W E B S I T E - T N I A L > Seremonial

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Maritime Affairs Minister paid visit to PT PAL Surabaya and inspect new Warship currently in progress






Menteri Koordinator Maritim, Dwisuryo Indroyono Susilo (kedua kiri), didampingi Dirut PT PAL Indonesia (Persero), M Firmansyah Arifin (kedua kanan) dan Direktur Produksi PT PAL Indonesia (Persero), Edy Widarto (kiri), berada di salah satu bengkel Divisi Kapal Perang, PT PAL Indonesia (Persero), Ujung Surabaya, Jumat (14/11). Kunjungan Menko Maritim tersebut untuk melihat secara langsung pembuatan kapal di PT PAL Indonesia (Persero), dalam mendukung kekayaan maritim Indonesia. (ANTARA FOTO/Eric Ireng)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Model of Indonesian Bung Tomo Class, note for the MH60R model at her flight deck

credit photo to Thermit@kaskus.co.id






RHIB module at PKR SIGMA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi Showcases His Maritime Axis Vision On World Stage*
Sabtu, 15 November 2014 07:36 WIB | 471 Views
Pewarta: Fardah

Jakarta (Antara News) - New Indonesian President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo, during his debut at the APEC Summit and the East Asian Summit (EAS), highlighted his vision of transforming Indonesia into a global maritime axis before several world leaders. 

"Indonesia, a maritime nation, wants to become a global maritime axis, which can bring prosperity to its people," he affirmed during the plenary session of the 9th EAS held to coincide with the ASEAN Summit in Nay Pyi Taw, Myanmar, on Nov. 13, 2014.

As a nation located between the Indian and Pacific Oceans, Indonesia must affirm itself as the worlds maritime axis, he stated. 

He emphasized that in order to meet the goal, Indonesia will rebuild its maritime culture.

"Living in a country with more than 17 thousand islands, the Indonesian people must be able to see and understand that our identity, prosperity, and future will be determined by how we manage the oceans," he noted. 

Indonesia is located right in the middle of the strategic change process geographically, politically, and economically, he stressed. 

The countrys three archipelagic sea lanes (ALKI) are the worlds maritime traffic "lanes." 

Its position as the global maritime axis will unfurl opportunities for Indonesia to establish cooperation, both regionally and internationally, for the welfare of its people, according to Jokowi.

He stated that the government was committed to safeguarding and managing marine resources with emphasis on achieving marine food sovereignty through the development of the fisheries industry with fishermen as its main pillar. 

"Our maritime wealth will be exploited for the greatest benefit of our people," he noted.

Infrastructure, such as sea tolls, deep sea ports, shipping industry, and maritime-based tourism, will also be built to support the nations aspiration to become a global maritime axis.

Jokowi also highlighted the importance of maritime diplomacy that will facilitate better cooperation between Indonesia and its partnering countries in handling future global challenges.

"Together, we must solve conflicts at sea such as illegal fishing, the violation of maritime borders, piracy, border disputes, and marine contamination," he remarked. 

Another agenda is to build a maritime defense force, he revealed. 

"This is needed not only to protect our sovereignty and maritime wealth but it is also our responsibility to ensure maritime and shipping security and safety," he emphasized.

Jokowi said he had decided to introduce his vision on maritime axis in the EAS as Indonesia considered the summit to play a vital role in maintaining security, stability, and economic prosperity in the region. 

"Indonesia is aware that a major transformation is going on in this 21st century. The worlds geo-economic and geo-political center of gravity has shifted from the West to East Asia. The Asian nations are rising," Jokowi said. 

Having enjoyed an annual average economic growth of seven percent and a total GDP of around US$40 trillion, the East Asian region is the most dynamic region economically, given the fact that some 40 percent of the global trade takes place in the region. 

The EAS plenary session was attended by ten leaders of the ASEAN member nations: Sultan Hassanal Bolkiah of Brunei Darussalam, Cambodian Prime Minister Hun Sen, President Joko Widodo of Indonesia, Prime Minister Thongsing Thammavong of Laos, Prime Minister Najib Razak of Malaysia, Prime Minister U Thein Sein of Myanmar, President Benigno Aquino III of the Philippines, Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong of Singapore, Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha of Thailand, and Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung of Vietnam.

Other leaders attending the summit were Prime Minister Narendra Modi of India, Prime Minister Tony Abbott of Australia, Prime Minister Li Keqiang of China, Prime Minister Shinzo Abe of Japan, President Park Geun-Hye of South Korea, Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev of Russia, Prime Minister John Key of New Zealand, and President Barack Obama of the United States.

In his first appearance at the APEC Forum held in Beijing, on Nov. 10, 2014, Jokowi also spoke at length about the nations maritime agenda. 

"We want to build a sea toll. What is a sea toll? Sea toll is a maritime transportation system to lower our transportation cost. In the coming 5 years, we want to build 24 seaports and deep sea ports. As you know, we have 17 thousand islands, so we need seaports and deep sea ports. And this is your opportunity (to cooperate in the development of) 24 seaports and deep seaports," he informed some world leaders, including US President Barack Obama.

Indonesian Foreign Affairs Minister Retno L.P. Marsudi had earlier remarked that she would push for the realization of the vision to make Indonesia the worlds maritime axis.

The concept would be put forward in bilateral, regional, and internationalmeetings in a bid to realize the maritime vision of the government, Marsudi, Indonesias first woman foreign affairs minister, recently stated. 

"We will seek to carry out the programs and mission put forth by the president and push for their realization," she remarked in her first news conference as the new foreign minister.

As the worlds largest archipelago, Indonesia is keen to be on the frontlines in mainstreaming the maritime issue and to raise it as a global issue in multilateral forums such as the UN, ASEAN, Indian Ocean Rim Association, and the Pacific Islands Forum.

The programs are in accordance with President Jokowis vision to revive Indonesias past maritime glory.

While speaking during a discussion on Indonesias self-reliance as a global maritime axis held in Jakarta, on Nov. 13, Director of Archipelago Solidarity Foundation Engelina Pattiasina stated that the public had the right to obtain further information on Jokowis maritime axis concept.

Jokowi should elaborate on the direction and implementation of the maritime axis concept he had announced during the July 2014 presidential election campaigns.

"One of the Jokowi-Jusuf Kalla (JK) presidential tickets missions, as per their election campaigns, was to make Indonesia a self-reliant, advanced, and strong maritime state whose priority will be of key national interest," she added.

Engelina, who is also a former member of the Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle (PDIP) faction in the House of Representatives (DPR), pointed out that the maritime axis concept takes into consideration international, regional, and domestic dimensions and covers multi-sector interests.

Indonesia must be consistent with its vision to emerge as the main player in the global maritime sector as it has all the resources required to become a global maritime axis, she noted.

"The challenge before the Jokowi-JK government is to come up with an idea to increase Indonesias bargaining power in the global maritime sector as it is located in the global maritime axis," she added. 

***1***
(T.F001/A/KR-BSR/O001) 14-11-2014 12:42:51

Jokowi Showcases His Maritime Axis Vision On World Stage - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Moves Forward with Fighter Programs*

by David Donald - November 11, 2014, 7:47 AM


Faced with increasing regional threats from China, Indonesia plans to modernize its fighter fleet, with a stated aim of having 200 by 2024 to form a minimum effective force. The nation has three separate programs covering current, middle- and long-term requirements.

For the long-term requirement, Indonesia has joined the South Korean KF-X program for a 4.5-generation advanced low-observable fighter. This program, named IF-X in Indonesia, is intended to offer a capability pitched somewhere between the F-16 and F-35, but without the latter’s hefty price tag.

Last month Indonesia committed to providing 20 percent of the development funding as the project moves into the full development phase. Some details of the aircraft emerged during last week’s Indo Defence show held in Jakarta.

In the summer South Korea settled on the twin-engine, single-seat C103 design as the basis for KF-X/IF-X. The engines will offer at least 36,000 pounds of thrust, and two contenders are the Eurojet EJ200 and General Electric F414. The aircraft is similar in configuration to the F-22, with chined nose and outward-canted fins. Alignment of the leading edges of the wings, root extensions and tailplanes is 40 degrees aft sweep, while trailing edges are aligned 10 degrees forward. The wings have an aspect ratio of 2.7:1. The caret-shaped intakes offer a capture area of 781 sq in.

Up to 16,000 pounds of stores can be carried on 10 hardpoints, including four staggered recesses under the fuselage for the semi-conformal carriage of missiles in the AMRAAM class. The IF-X model on show at Indo Defence was displayed with guided glide bombs. The Indonesian Ministry of Defense is currently undertaking a research program for a range-extension and precision guidance kit for application to Mk 80-series unguided weapons, and intends to make its first test drops next year.

While South Korea has yet to decide who will lead the program, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI, the state-owned airframer) will take the major role in Indonesia’s participation. Lockheed Martin is also to be involved with some technology transfer, a stipulation of South Korea’s recent purchase of the F-35 Joint Strike Fighter. KF-X and IF-X will be similar in most respects, but with some local suppliers contributing to the Indonesian version. Avionics specialist Infoglobal has been selected to provide cockpit displays and other systems for the IF-X. First flight is expected around 2020, with service-entry around 2024/25.

In the medium term Indonesia is seeking an F-5 replacement. An RFI was issued in summer 2013, and an RFP is expected early next year. A number of OEMs are bidding for this contract, which will initially be for 16 multi-role aircraft. Lockheed Martin (F-16), Sukhoi (Su-35), Saab (Gripen NG) and Eurofighter (Typhoon) are in the running. Sukhoi has been supplying Su-27/30 Flankers to Indonesia in small batches for some time, and this may play in its favor.

*However, under Indonesian law new defense acquisitions must include a minimum 30-percent direct offset, while the selection criteria have been weighted 30 percent for aircraft/system performance, 30 percent acquisition/life-cycle costs and 40 percent for industrial cooperation. Both Saab and Eurofighter are offering attractive cooperation packages that include technology transfer, local production and development work. Each company has been holding talks with PTDI to finalize its joint industrial proposals.*

In the short term, the Indonesian air force has received the first of its F-16C/D “Block 52ID” aircraft acquired through U.S. Foreign Military Sales. The 24 aircraft on order are former U.S. Air Force Block 25 aircraft that have undergone a thorough overhaul and modernization, including reworked engines and overhauled/strengthened airframes. The initial three were delivered in July to 3 Skadron Udara at Madiun, where they are augmenting the existing F-16A/B force. A second F-16C/D unit, 16 Skadron Udara, is to form at Pekanbaru.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

madokafc said:


> *Indonesian military strives to become world`s tenth strongest*
> Kamis, 13 November 2014 18:17 WIB | 496 Views
> 
> View attachment 150879
> 
> TNI Strength Performance at the anniversary commemoration of the TNI in the waters of Surabaya, East Java, recently. (ANTARA PHOTO / Eric Ireng)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian military (TNI) aims to become the tenth strongest in the world by 2019, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu stated here on Thursday.
> 
> "At present, the Indonesian military is ranked 19th in the world or 9th in the Asia-Pacific region, but in the future, our target is to become the 10th strongest in the world," Ryacudu remarked.
> 
> He made the statement while giving directives to the 311 high-ranking TNI officials.
> 
> He emphasized that the new government supported the TNI in its development efforts to achieve its target to have a minimum essential force.
> 
> The minister pointed out that he had noticed a downfall in patriotism among the community members in the last few years.
> 
> With regard to that, he asserted that state defense is not solely the responsibility of the TNI but also of every element of the society including TNI, the government, and the citizens.
> 
> He noted that the involvement of all the elements was the core of the total defense concept. In view of that, he highlighted the importance of increasing patriotism among all citizens.
> 
> On the occasion, TNI Commander General Moeldoko expressed optimism that the target would be achieved with the support of all parties, including the Indonesian public in general.
> 
> "I think we have to be optimistic because if our economic development runs well, it will certainly help to increase the budget. That is our hope and the aim of the new defense minister," he pointed out.
> 
> On the occasion, the defense minister issued directives regarding territorial and personnel supervision and the importance of maintaining aggressiveness among the TNI members.(*)
> 
> Indonesian military strives to become world`s tenth strongest - ANTARA News



I used to say a while back in the Viet military thread that Indonesia was the dark horse of the region and that it would eventually become an important regional military power. I was right and Jokowi is the one that will make it happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

Carlosa said:


> I used to say a while back in the Viet military thread that Indonesia was the dark horse of the region and that it would eventually become an important regional military power. I was right and Jokowi is the one that will make it happen.


Thanks. i hope Indo-Viet relation will eventually become more close near future  both Indonesia and Vietnam has the capability to become not only SEA darkhorse, but eventually become one of the world's power

--

Rhino (_Indonesian : Badak) _IFV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

Indonesian Secret Service

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Special Detachment "Death Squad" - 88 (_Detasement Khusus - 88/Densus 88) 




























_


----------



## NarThoD

Frogman Command 

Part of the Navy's special forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Korps Police Brimob Paramilitary Forces Anniversary in West Java

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Heroes Day Anniversary in Surabaya, this occasion is had been held to commemorate Indonesian struggle against Britain forces in Surabaya 10 November 1945. Those battle is mark the turning point for Indonesian Freedom Fighter to determined their struggle against colonialism in all of Indonesian territory. 

this show is done by reenactment actors in Surabaya with their major Tri Risma Maharini





reenactment actor portraying allied forces in Surabaya






Tri Risma Maharini, Major of Surabaya city with veteran and some historical reenactment enthusiast






Actors with fake beard Portraying Dutch and Allied forces soldier






Actor portraying Indonesian freedom fighter with Japanese army equipments






The Lines of Indonesian war of independence Veterans, the old guards of our country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Thursday, November 6, 2014 01:17 PM*

*New Rantis 6x6 MLRS Multiple Launch Rocket System with Rhan 122mm rockets at IndoDefence.*
The Indonesian Defence Company Pindad in collaboration with the Institute of Aeronautics and Space, Ministry of Research and Technology. Ministry of Defence presents local-made 122mm MLRS Multiple Launch Rocket System Rantis 6x6 with Rhan 122mm rockets at IndoDefence 2014.





*Rantis 6x6 MLRS Multiple Launch Rocket System with Rhan 122mm rockets at at IndoDefence 2014 Tri-service defence exhibition in Jakarta, Indonesia.*


The 6X6 Rantis is a jointly developed rocket launcher vehicle produced by state-owned arms manufacturer PT Pindad in collaboration with local industry and the MoD's research and development agency. In March 2014, Pindad has performed a test-fired with the new Rantis 6x6 Rhan 122mm MLRS.

The purpose of this rocket testing was to perform dynamic test of some rocket units toward some kind of launchers. The dynamic test was performed on 2 units of RHAn-122 toward Multi Launcher Rocket System (MLRS) which belong to Ministry of Defence, 3 units of RHan-122B toward Marine’s RM 70 GRAD barrel, and dynamic test 3 units of RX-2020 toward PT Pindad (Persero)’s Peluncur Roket Modular 861 (Modular Rocket Launcher) or PRM 861.

This MLRS shows new development of Indonesia’s defence industry. According to some Internet sources, Pindad expects to procure 500 R-Han 122 rockets by 2014. This surface-to-surface rocket has a maximum range of 23km.

The Rantis 6x6 is an Indonesian-made light truck motorized with a Mercedes Benz Engine. The body is designed and manufactured in Indonesia. 

The Rantis 6x6 is fitted with a 24-round elevatable launcher mounted at the rear of the vehicle. The rocket tube arrangement is a single rectangular bank of four blocks each with 6 tubes. Before firing, two stabilisers are lowered to the ground; these are positioned one either side at the rear of the vehicle. The launch vehicle's cabin accommodates the launch preparation and firing equipment.


----------



## Nike

*Friday, November 7, 2014 07:44 AM*

*At IndoDefence 2014 Rheinmetall shows Wiesel 2 120mm tracked airborne armoured mortar carrier.*
At Indo Defence 2014 Rheinmetall is showing the *Wiesel 2* tracked airborne armoured 120 mm mortar carrier. Equipped with a sophisticated recoil system, Rheinmetall’s extremely accurate 120mm mortar system is specially optimized for small vehicles.





*Rheinmetall Wiesel 2 tracked airborne armoured vehicle mortar carrier at at IndoDefence 2014 Tri-service defence exhibition in Jakarta, Indonesia. *


Sensors monitor the barrel temperature, fire position and the volumetric efficiency of the barrel brakes, indicating the functional readiness and operational status of the weapon. Systematic FE analysis, lightweight design and high-strength materials have produced a mortar system weighing just 310kg. The increased wall strength in high-stress zones of the tube and the use of high-strength materials enable a maximum range of 8km with the mortar’s specially developed rounds.

In order to operate in difficult terrain – in the mountains, for example, in the jungle, on coastal terrain or in an urban environment – today’s armed forces need a flexible, quickly deployable, protected platform that can be readily integrated into network-enabled operations and which, above all, can be transported by air either on board or as underslung cargo. It was precisely with these capabilities in mind that Rheinmetall developed the Wiesel (‘weasel’) family of vehicles, which the company is presenting at Indo Defence 2014. 

Today the *Wiesel 2* family covers practically the full range of military ground capabilities, encompassing a reconnaissance vehicle, a command post version, an antitank missile launcher platform, an automatic cannon platform, an engineering scout vehicle and a field ambulance version. Other variants include joint fire support team and joint fire support coordination team vehicles and a 120mm mortar carrier; a Wiesel-based mobile air defence system consisting of an air defence command post vehicle, an air defence reconnaissance and fire control vehicle, and an air defence weapon carrier round out the portfolio.

At IndoDefence 2014 Rheinmetall shows Wiesel 2 120mm tracked airborne armoured mortar carrier 071114Â -Â Army Recognition


----------



## Nike

PT DI N-219 is in prototype production assembly phase, we can see the roll out of first prototype next year 2015 and public announcement next year after that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Changing of the guard

Saturday, 16 Nov 2014, after a long journey from Indonesia, KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda 367 arrived at Zone 1 center area of maritime operation, Mediterranean sea. At the same time, KRI Frans Kaisiepo 368 meet its sister ship for a passing exercise. KRI Frans Kaisiepo just ended its duty for UN in Lebanon waters to be replaced by the newly arrived KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda.
Both ship passing by with range below 500 yards and all crews greeting each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NarThoD said:


> Frogman Command
> 
> Part of the Navy's special forces.
> 
> View attachment 152153
> View attachment 152154
> View attachment 152155
> View attachment 152156
> View attachment 152157
> View attachment 152158
> View attachment 152159


They look really good please share detail of their equipment and weapons


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi Discussing Defense Industry Cooperation with Merkel*

Today 12:56
TEMPO.CO, Brisbane - President Joko Widodo conduct a bilateral meeting with German Chancellor Angela Merkel on Sunday morning, November 16, 2014. They discussed several issues, including defense industry cooperation.

"Mainly on the defense industry. The other standards such as infrastructure, maritime, ISIS, and climate change," said Chief Cabinet Secretary Andi Widjajanto in Brisbane, Australia, this Sunday.

Andi said Indonesia seriously discussed is the cooperation with the German defense industry. Indonesia hopes cooperation with the German defense will be the transfer of technology. "But that is different from other countries is the defense industry cooperation, because we already bought Leopard from Germany and is expected to transfer defense technology from Germany to Indonesia," he said. (See also: The G-20, Jokowi City Planning Exhibition Solo and Jakarta)

The emphasis of cooperation in the defense sector, said Andi, such as the defense industry related to the maritime sector. For example, the manufacture of submarines. "Germany is still strong about the submarine industry. But last public speech alone," he said.

After a bilateral meeting with German Chancellor, Jokowi met with French President Francois Hollande and Prime Minister of Turkey Ahmet Davutoglu.

Jokowi Bahas Industri Pertahanan dengan Merkel | -dunia- | Tempo.co

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*AgustaWestland signs collaboration agreement with Indopelita*

Charles Forrester, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
11 November 2014

Helicopter manufacturer AgustaWestland announced on 11 November that it had signed a co-operation agreement with Indonesia's Indopelita.

The agreement, signed at the IndoDefence 2014 exhibition in Jakarta on 6 November, will see Indopelita develop a range of support and maintenance services for AgustaWestland helicopters in Indonesia. AgustaWestland has identified government and parapublic clients as being possible business opportunities for the company.

Java-based Indopelita is a maintenance, repair, and overhaul (MRO) service provider for fixed- and rotary-wing aircraft, with capabilities covering engines, airframes, propellers, and rotors. In August, the company signed an agreement with the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) to undertake maintenance on the country's Lockheed Martin C-130 and Lockheed Martin F-16 Fighting Falcon fleets.

AgustaWestland signs collaboration agreement with Indopelita - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> They look really good please share detail of their equipment and weapons


KOPASKA equipments ;

KTBA-2 (Underwater combat vehicle)





The Navy's premier frogman and underwater demolition unit (KOPASKA) personnels tested the KTBA-2 (Kendaraan Tempur Bawah Laut), locally built combat purposes Swimmer Delivery Vehicles (SDVs).
The KTBA-2 were designed to be used in covert operation such as infiltrating frogmen into an enemy port or planting limpet mines on the hull of target vessels even to land a combat swimmer team covertly on a hostile shore in order to conduct missions on land. The KTBA-2 were designed to be fitted on Navy's Type 209 submarines deck to allow mobilization.


SDV (SEAL Delivery Vehicle)




SEAL Delivery Vehicle SDV of KOPASKA [Frogman and underwater demolition unit of the Indonesian Navy]
SEAL Carrier operates in three modes; surface, semi-submerged and submerged.
Launched from a surface ship, SEAL Carrier vehicles transit at speeds of up to 30kts on the surface before switching to submerged mode for a covert final approach.
Example applications for a SEAL Carrier include:
Delivery of six-man combat team
Host platform for Autonomous Underwater Vehicles
Remotely operated weapons platform
Harbour patrol vessel
Rapid-response anti-piracy craft
Mine countermeasure operations

SEAL Carrier's two propulsion systems are designed to provide optimum performance, whether travelling at speed on the surface or quietly whilst fully submerged. 

Surface Propulsion 350hp diesel engine coupled with Rolls Royce FF270 water jet. 

Submerged Propulsion 25kWh battery coupled with 2 x 5kWh thrusters.


SEAL Carrier featured Steering Information Navigation Control (SINC) system is common to all vehicles in The SEAL Pod.

SINC automates course, heading, depth and levelling of the craft. SINC also manages navigation, communications, electrical and hydraulic systems and the transition between surface and submerged modes.

SEAL Carrier is capable of being transported behind the sail or fin, attached to the outer hull, of a submarine.

Optionally configured to withstand depths of up to 150m, this option provides additional range and stealth, making it ideal for operations in coastal areas or long-range missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD

Zarvan said:


> They look really good please share detail of their equipment and weapons



from wiki : 

Pistols: Pindad P1/P2, Sig Sauer P226, Glock 17, Glock 19, H&K USP, CornerShot
Submachineguns:H&K MP5 variants, Micro Uzi, Daewoo K7, MP7,
Assault rifles: AK-47, Norinco Type 56-2, Colt M16A1 assault rifle, Pindad SS1-V1/V2, Pindad SS2-V1/V2, AK CZ-58, HK416, M4, Steyr Aug A3 SFO, AK-101,APS
Sniper rifles:Sig 550 Sniper rifle, Steyr-Mannlicher SSG 69, Galatz Sniper Rifle, AW L96, Denel NTW-20, Arctic Sniper, HK417, SR-25
Machineguns: Daewoo K3, FN Minimi, FN MAG, GPMG, Pindad 12.7 MG's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Indonesian Armed Forces military operation to destroy Free Aceh Movement Insurgents. 

The Operation conducted by president Megawati Sukarnoputri on 2002-2004 in response to GAM's Insurgents in Aceh.The operation ended after series of Tsunami and Earthquake occurs on Aceh in 2004.

Armed Force : 100.000 troops (Army, Navy, Air Force)
Insurgents : more than 70.000 estimated.

This operation also happen when our military faces embargoes from the west. Facing embargoes and criticism, our armed forces still managed to keep Aceh in our teritory. The embargo has causing no single APC avaible to use because of lack spareparts.


Preparations :





























The Marines and Fast Reaction Unit are preparing to land in Aceh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

*Patrolling...*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NarThoD

Brimob are being sent too in Aceh to assist the Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

Meanwhile the PASKHAS ( air force special ops) are patroling. They had a distinctive Orange Berets


----------



## NarThoD

2001-2006 are the lowest point for our Armed Forces. facing embargoes, budget crisis and constant human right accuses. But they are the ones who keep our countrymen can sleep without worrying at night...






Old Saracen are still used.





Dodging an attack...





Fast Reaction Troops are landing in...









A Police truck converted to military use after no APC's are available..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD

A fully-equipped patrolling near a Mosque..





GAM's weapon after being seized by TNI





Patrolling ExxonMobil's factory





Old APC's such as Ferrets are still used.





Free transportation by Kostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD

Result of the War : 

*Result* Peaceful conclusion to conflict, Helsinki Memorandum of Understanding (MoU)

Special autonomy for Aceh
Disarmament of the GAM
Departure of non-organic Indonesian troops, leaving only 2500 soldiers in the province
Aceh Monitoring Mission
Regional elections held

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Self-reliant defense*

4 days ago






If possible, the equipment has to be made in Indonesia, but if not, we will ask local companies to create joint ventures with international defense industries... Our defense industry should be self-sufficient by 2029” PURNOMO YUSGIANTORO, Minister of D 

Purnomo Yusgiantoro 

Minister of Defense




Research and Development Indonesia Defence Asia Purnomo Yusgiantoro Science & Technology

The government’s strategy to create a strong and self-sufficient defense industry has Indonesian companies increasing production, improving technology and acquiring expertise

There is a renewed sense of optimism within Indonesia’s defense industry, thanks to the State’s series of programs to not only modernize the Armed Forces of Indonesia (TNI), but also boost indigenous manufacturers of military equipment. A 2012 law enacted by President Yudhoyono, a retired three-star army general himself, decreed that TNI must purchase the majority of its weaponry and vehicles from Indonesian companies, who in turn are encouraged to negotiate agreements and joint ventures with foreign defense firms in order to gain access to advanced technology.

Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro speaks with United World about the evolution of the defense industry over the past several years, and his expectations for making it self-reliant. 

*What is your strategy to modernize the military and improve the efficiency and overall capacity of the defense industry?*
The economic crisis of 1998 did not only mark a change from an old era into a new era in Indonesia; it was also the time when the old government was transformed into a newly reformed one. Therefore, the crisis also marked the beginning of the new era of democratization in our country and that is very important.

On the economic side, it took us a while to recover from the 1998 crisis. Our priority was to focus on the economy and social welfare and it has only been over the last five to 10 years that our economy grew stronger. This was also the time for the defense industry to recover.

Our philosophy is that if we want to have a strong country, we need to have strong armed forces. And if we want to have strong armed forces, we need a strong defense industry to support them. That is why it is necessary to strengthen our armed forces in parallel with pushing the defense industry further. That is a key point.

The overall economy has been gradually improving and the government has been able to increase the budget allocation for the defense industry and the armed forces. I believe that in this cabinet we have a very good starting point to boost the industry as we received the highest proportion of the budget so far for defense purposes. Our current budget is close to 1% of the GDP.

From 2000 until now, the budget has increased tenfold.

In the 2010-2014 period, defense budget allocation experienced significant growth. In 2010 the budget ceiling was Rp. 42.31 trillion (0.71% of GDP), whereas in 2014 it is Rp. 84.42 trillion (0.88% of GDP). However the budget that is provided is still far from what we need to realize defense development, which is somewhere between 1.8%-2.1% of GDP.

*In 2010, the government established the Defense Industry Policy Committee (KKIP). What led to the establishment of this committee and what role does it play together with the Ministry of Defense in optimizing the operations of Indonesia’s armed forces?*
In the past, before we formed this Committee, there were several ministries taking care of the defense industry – the Ministry of Industry, the Ministry of State Owned Enterprises, the State Ministry of Research & Technology, and the Ministry of Defense. There were many fingers in the pie, which was not good as it was slowing things down. So I put forward the idea to the

President of forming one body to take care of the defense industry. The President agreed and the Committee was formed under a presidential decree. 

As a result the work in the defense industry has been synchronized and so far, and it has been working very well. The defense industry is growing; some of the companies can now supply equipment to the army, the navy and the air force. Some have even started exporting which demonstrates great progress.

*In 2010, the Ministry of Defense elaborated a 15-Year Strategic Plan under which $15 billion was to be spent during the first phase due to end in 2014. Can you tell us more about this plan and its objectives?*
The 15-Year Strategic Plan is related to how we can empower and strengthen the defense forces. We have three components in our concept – the first is research and development (R&D) and we have to develop our capacity in this area; the second is the defense industry, which has to be supported by R&D; and third are the armed forces which have to be supported by the defense industry.

We have broken the 15 years down into three five-year plans – we call it strategic planning from 2010-2014, 2015-2019, and 2020-2024.

For 2010-2014, the main components are to emphasize the principal of zero growth and right sizing, meaning not to add to the number of personnel, but to organize and position all personnel according to their competence, and this goes for every position in the organization. The armed forces development is directed to strengthen interoperability among services, in order to enhance its joint operation on the field.

For the ground force the main focus will be on developing its capability in the field of maneuverability and fire support, along with the transformation of its doctrine, training and leadership education system. The main focus for the sea force will be on changing its organization, while the air force will be focusing on the process of adding new combat squadrons.

For 2015-2019 the main focus will be a continuation of the previous five years. The ground force will focus on the enhancement of its air defense, mobility/counter mobility and utilization of nano-technology in combat intelligence. The navy will continue changing its organization with the development of working units. The air force will continue on the previous five years.

For 2020-2024 the main focus of the ground force will be a continuation of the previous years. The navy will be focusing on the completion of specially designed software. The air force will continue on the previous years.

*What are your priorities in terms of military modernization?*
Indonesia covers a wide area on land and sea, with a very large population and abundant natural riches, so the military has a big responsibility. Therefore, modernization of the Indonesian military (TNI) is necessary in order to ensure the sovereignty and integrity of our country, as well as the safety of our people.

We have a program to empower our armed forces. This government has allocated a budget of $15 billion to develop the equipment for the army, the navy and the air force. The government seeks to elevate the independence of the national defense industry, so some of this budget will be directed to local companies. If possible, the equipment has to be made in Indonesia, but if not, we will ask local companies to create joint ventures with international defense industries. We have a step-by-step approach to ask state companies to join.

The form of cooperation concerns increasing local content, technology transfer, and offsets. Offsets means that if we buy from someone, they also have to buy from us. For example, we are cooperating with the South Koreans to develop fighter planes. We have a 20% share, so if the Korean industry makes 250 units of fighters, then we will get 50 units.

The fulfillment of the needs for defense equipment should be sought in the national defense industry and our dependency of products from abroad should be minimized. The government gives guarantees to banks and financial institutions that support the funding of the development and the utilization of the defense industry.

With military modernization, development of infrastructure is also required. Currently, ship builder PT PAL and Indonesian Aerospace (PT DI) are pioneering the development of infrastructure by manufacturing submarines and jet fighters respectively. It is expected, that within two or three years, Indonesia will have its own infrastructure for manufacturing submarines and jet fighters with advanced technology.

If possible, we will sign government-to-government agreements, under the government’s umbrella. We have had a past experience when our country was under an embargo when we had a problem obtaining spare parts. As a result our fighter planes could not fly. Therefore, now we are looking for company-to-company and government-to-government cooperation to ensure this does not happen again.

Indonesia - Purnomo Yusgiantoro, Minister of Defense

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, France agree to cooperate on dockyard development*
Minggu, 16 November 2014 14:39 WIB | 759 Views

Brisbane (ANTARA News) - The governments of Indonesia and France have agreed to increase cooperation on the maritime sector, particularly in shipyard development. 

"In the maritime sector, both governments give an emphasis on industry because France is strong in shipyard industry. A working group will be needed to discuss the cooperation," Cabinet Secretary Andi Widjajanto told reporters on the sidelines of accompanying President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) to visit the Brisbane Port here on Sunday.

In order to follow up the agreement, both sides will set up a joint working group which will discuss concrete steps towards the realization of the planned cooperation.

Besides strengthening cooperation on the maritime sector, Jokowi when meeting French President Francois Hollande also discussed investment opportunities on infrastructure and energy, particularly power plant development.

Regarding the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) issue, it was said that Indonesia was a moderate Muslim country. 

"There is also a request for intelligence cooperation to prevent undesired things. On climate change, both countries agreed to continue their commitment," Widjajanto said.

In a meeting with German Chancellor Angela Markel, Jokowi also discussed cooperation in the defense sector after Indonesia and Germany have previously cooperated in the procurement of main battle tank Leopards.

"In the defense industry field, we have bought Leopard tanks so that both sides just hope to continue the program. In the wider defense industry, both sides will cooperate on what could be done with regard to the maritime industry," Widjajanto explained.

Both leaders also discussed the ISIS and climate change issues. "Discussions were still on general things. The previous cooperation such as the purchase of Leopards and cooperation on energy transfer will be continued," he stated. 

On Sunday noon, Jokowi inspected Brisbane port before he headed toward Brisbane International Airport to leave for Indonesia.

He has been on working visits to China, Myanmar and Australia for a week.

Indonesia, France agree to cooperate on dockyard development - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia emphasizes on importance of stability in South China Sea*
Sabtu, 15 November 2014 18:35 WIB | 1.137 Views


Brisbane (ANTARA News) - Indonesia hopes all countries concerned with the South China Sea maintain stability in the region.

"What Indonesia hopes for, which we cannot afford to not have, is peace and stability in the region. We hope all countries behave so that the situation in the region does not become tense. Again, we cannot afford to have such conditions in the region from an economic perspective. We plan to develop connectivity in the region," Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno L. P. Marsudi told newsmen here on Saturday.

She said that Indonesia was one of the countries that pushed for a code of conduct in the South China Sea so that all countries have a common view to safeguard their interests in the region without having to hurt others.

"On the South China Sea issue, we presented our principles clearly. We were in the forefront with regard to the creation of a declaration of conduct, among others, and will continue to pursue its realization," she added.

The minister reiterated that the connectivity Indonesia wished to develop would be linked with the region, adding that the president had already conveyed the idea at all the nine summits. He had emphasized on the South China Sea issue at both the ASEAN and ASEAN Plus summits, she stated.

Indonesia, the minister further noted, wished all countries concerned with the South China Sea would feel comfortable and safe.

"At least urgent issues that need immediate attention should be dealt with to contribute to how to behave in the South China Sea," she remarked. 

President Joko Widodo has been on a tour abroad the last week to attend the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation summit in China, the ASEAN and East Asia summits in Myanmar, and now the G-20 summit in Australia.

At the meetings President Joko Widodo conveyed Indonesias views and the measures to be taken in various fields, especially with regard to bilateral and multilateral relations, in the next five years. 

_(Reporting by Panca Hari Prabowo & GNC Aryani/Uu.H-YH/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

Indonesia emphasizes on importance of stability in South China Sea - ANTARA News_


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi Tells Obama He’ll Keep Fighting Terrorism*
'Indonesia has played an extraordinary role in promoting pluralism,' American president says

By Robertus Wardhy on 08:48 pm Nov 10, 2014





US President Barack Obama, right, gestures during a bilateral meeting with President Joko Widodo, left, in Beijing on Monday. (Reuters Photo/Kevin Lamarque)

*Beijing.* President Joko Widodo has promised to continue combating terrorism and extremists as he met US President Barack Obama for the first time on Monday.

Joko and Obama were attending the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation forum in Beijing this week, before departing to Myanmar to attend the East Asia Summit on Wednesday.

This is Joko’s first international summit as head of state, testing the former furniture businessman’s diplomatic skills.

Obama praised his Indonesian counterpart, calling Indonesia a model for nations with large Muslim populations.

“As one of the world’s largest democracies and also one with a large Islamic population, Indonesia has played an extraordinary role in promoting pluralism and respect for religious diversity,” Obama said, thanking Indonesia for its efforts to isolate extremists.

Obama said his country was keen on increasing its partnerships with Indonesia, stressing his interest in Joko’s flagship programs and reforms.

“I know that President Joko Widodo has a strong agenda and ambition toward reform and increasing the welfare of Indonesians. The United States is willing to become a partner in this reform process,” he said.

The US president noted Joko’s ambition to transform Indonesia into a world maritime powerhouse, saying that Indonesia could play a pivotal role in maintaining peace and stability in the region.

Joko said he would continue to forge cooperation with the United States to combat terrorism.

“We will continue it. Not just from a security perspective, but also through a cultural and religious approach to isolate and eliminate radicalism and extremism,” he said.

*Indonesia a key partner*

The United States has been seeking closer ties with Southeast Asian countries as a defense against what it sees as China’s aggression in pursuit of its claims in the South China Sea, as well as Beijing’s increasing economic influence.

Indonesia is seen as a key partner in this goal, as shown by Joko’s predecessor, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.

To maintain relations with the new Indonesian president, Obama sent a delegation led by Secretary of State John Kerry to attend Joko’s inauguration.

However, Washington is competing with Beijing to draw Indonesia to its side as Chinese President Xi Jinping met first with Joko on Sunday, telling the new Indonesian president that links between the two nations ran deep in history, while quoting an Indonesian proverb to demonstrate emotional ties.

“Joko has a big challenge to maximize gains from Indonesia’s relations with big powers while maintaining neutrality,” said Bantarto Bandoro, an international relations expert at the Indonesian Defense University.

“But I think Indonesia has all the cards to do it as long as we play it correctly,” he added.

*Shinzo Abe, Vladimir Putin*

Later on Monday, Joko also met with Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, who also expressed an interest in Joko’s maritime ambitions.

Indonesia and Japan “are both maritime countries, both countries must contribute to peace and justice,” Abe said.

“The Japanese government wishes to make some contribution in [Indonesia’s maritime] industry and the development of human resources,” he added.

Another world leader who held talks with Joko was Russian President Vladimir Putin, who sought to forge stronger economic partnerships with the new Indonesian government.

Partnerships between the two countries have mainly centered on the defense industry.

“Indonesia and Russia have good partnerships and histories,” Putin said.

“There is slow growth in terms of our economic partnerships. I hope in this forum we can discuss how to address this shortcoming.”

Joko welcomed more investment and partnerships from Russia, saying it had a lot to offer in developing Indonesia’s energy, transportation, agriculture and manufacturing potential.

In his maiden speech at an international forum on Sunday, Joko pitched his country as a prime investment destination to regional business leaders, pledging to slash fuel subsidies that have crimped the government’s ability to spend on social and infrastructure development.

Describing the $27 billion that Jakarta spends annually to hold down fuel prices as “huge,” Joko told the APEC CEO Summit that the savings would be used to build much-needed ports, railways and other infrastructure for the sprawling nation and help improve the livelihoods of rural residents.

_Additional reporting from Reuters

Jokowi Tells Obama He'll Keep Fighting Terrorism - The Jakarta Globe_


----------



## Nike

*Mediator Role Is in Indonesia’s Interest*
Disinterested? Persuading parties to sit around the negotiating table will not suffice to obtain a negotiated settlement

By Jakarta Globe on 12:03 am Nov 17, 2014

It is a sign of something afoot that President Joko Widodo stepped forward at the Association of Southeast Asian Nations Summit in Myanmar to resolve tensions in the strategic South China Sea, as reported by the Jakarta Globe last Wednesday.

During the Asean Summit in Myanmar all the claimants countries, minus China, were assumed to expose their perspective on how best to address the salient security issue.

Indonesia’s position has always been that affected nations should formulate a legally binding code of conduct while disputant countries should abide by international laws parallel to affected nations’ formulation of a legally binding code of conduct.

When Marty Natalegawa was still the country’s foreign minister, he witnessed the political reality that none of the competing countries in the South China Sea were politically reluctant to abandon the use of force or hard diplomacy. Yet his diplomatic influence yielded an unimpressive political outcome.

President Joko would appear to be dedicated to proving that Indonesia under his leadership is committed to lend new meaning to the way the conflict is addressed.

What Indonesia must exhibit in mediating the conflict is the notion of cooperation, since this is central to successful mediation.

The history of Indonesia’s “brokering” international conflict, revealed that Indonesia has often shown its experiences, if not capability, in making the disputing countries realize the importance of cooperation.

One may remember the time when Indonesia initiated the Jakarta Informal Meetings (JIM I and II) to help solve the Cambodian conflict, or at least Indonesia was seen successful in “dragging” the conflicting factions to come to Jakarta to discuss the issue in a very informal way.

Persuading parties to sit around the table will not suffice to obtain a negotiated settlement.

With all the South China Sea conflicting parties appearing to persist in their refusal to compromise on their strategic interests, it is easy to detect the political and strategic barriers Indonesia may encounter when mediating the conflict.

While we all welcome President Joko’s decision to seek ways to solve the long-standing South China Sea conflict, his strategic initiative will be meaningless unless he can convince the conflicting parties the importance of sharing, at minimum, the desire to cooperate.

It is against such background that the new secretary of Joko’s cabinet, Andi Widjajanto, emphasized the importance for the conflicting parties to restrain themselves while the code of conduct is being formulated.

Assuming that Indonesia is in the process of mediation, its major goals is to foster the motivation to collaborate.

Being the mediator, Indonesia needs the cooperative gestures from all the conflicting parties so that it can proceed with the next policy steps.

But that will not be very easy to achieve since some of the disputing countries have already registered a cool reception toward whatever solution is proposed.

The real challenge for Indonesia in mediating such a high-profile security issue is whether it can have a firm grasp of what it will think contribute to the emergence of cooperation between parties in the mediation.

What is perhaps even more difficult is whether Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi, if instructed by the president to further proceed in the mediation, can successfully define the conditions under which parties are most likely to be motivated to cooperate.

This assumes, of course, that the when the parties are in a military standoff, one cannot expect them to exhibit an inclination to cooperate.

This is the area where Indonesia will find it difficult to turn antagonistic climate into cooperative one.

The United States’ interest in maintaining freedom of navigation under international laws underscores the necessary multilateral basis for Indonesia’s mediation initiative.

Of course, Joko’s mediation policy strategy must also take into account perceptions that claimants have regarding Indonesia’s own interests in the area — and not only those of the United States.

Approaching the United States in the mediation process may not be a bad idea at all, since the US presence in waters that are, under conventions of international law, not under any sovereign control, has at least in the eyes of China, added to hostilities.

Indonesia’s mediation policy should include an attempt to eliminate elements of hostility in the conflict.

The ignorance of hostility as a “target point” in Indonesia’s mediation strategy will only decrease the conflicting parties’ willingness to cooperate.

If Indonesia under Joko is to be seen different in its approach toward the South China Sea conflict from the previous administration, we should expect to see Retno’s Ministry for Foreign Affairs to pour more investment to Joko’s mediation policy, so that mutual and sustained hostility on the part of one country toward the another will not hinder the process.

Retno’s specific policy measures toward the conflict, if any and if she is not to emulate Marty’s way of approaching the conflict, will constitute strategic support to any kind of progress in the mediation process demonstrate by Joko’s government.

In the end, however, Joko must realize that in the South China Sea conflict there are myriad negative factors that may have a negative effect on cooperation and prevent its emergence.

Indifference to the interests of the other conflicting parties may also seen as another negative factor which may contribute to the dim prospect of Joko’s mediation policy.

_Bantarto Bandoro is a senior lecturer in the Indonesian Defense University’s School of Defense Strategy and founder of the Institute for Defense and Strategic Research in Jakarta.

Mediator Role Is in Indonesia’s Interest - The Jakarta Globe_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*TNI wants role in illegal 
crossings probes*
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Fri, November 14 2014, 7:41 AM

The Indonesian Military (TNI) has requested the right to participate in investigations into flights illegally entering the country’s airspace.

TNI chief Gen. Moeldoko said that he had proposed a draft amendment of the Aviation Law, which currently only mandates civil investigators (PPNS) to interrogate violators.

“There should be law amendments mandating the Air Force to investigate airspace violators and the Navy to investigate vessels illegally crossing our waters,” he said on Thursday as quoted by viva.co.id.

Moeldoko said that according to Article 414 of the Aviation Law, airspace violations could be punished by up to five years’ imprisonment or a maximum fine of Rp 2 billion.

He added that he had no idea why the PPNS had imposed fines of only Rp 60 million on three recent violators.

Since President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo took office, there have been at least three illegal crossings. The most recent case involved a plane carrying officials preparing for a Saudi prince’s visit to Brisbane, Australia, that was intercepted by two Sukhoi jets from a base in Makassar.

An Australian light plane was a few weeks earlier intercepted after failing to get clearance while flying to the Philippines, while another Australian-registered plane owned by Singapore Technologies (ST) Aerospace used for pilot training was also forced to land in Kalimantan for lack of flight clearance.

The Navy, meanwhile, has caught at least five unauthorized ships fishing in Indonesian waters over the past few weeks. (***)

TNI wants role in illegal crossings probes | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia targets shipbuilding collaboration with France, Germany*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
16 November 2014


Indonesia has outlined its intention to increase naval shipbuilding collaboration with France and Germany as part of the southeast Asian country's continuing drive to become a modern maritime power.

Indonesia's state news agency Antara reported on 16 November that President Joko Widodo met separately with French President Francois Hollande and German Chancellor Angela Markel at the G20 Leaders Summit in Australia to discuss maritime industrial co-operation.

Cabinet Secretary Andi Widjajanto said Indonesia and France had agreed to establish a working group to explore areas of shipbuilding collaboration. With regards to Germany, he added that industrial links would continue in the land systems sector but that "in the wider defence industry both sides will co-operate on what can be done within the maritime [sector]".

Indonesia targets shipbuilding collaboration with France, Germany - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Unintended impact of benign military deployment *
Muhammad Arif, Singapore | Opinion | Mon, November 17 2014, 11:12 AM

Opinion News

As reported by the IHS Jane’s, Indonesia plans to upgrade its airbase on Natuna Island in the province of Riau Islands so it can handle its Sukhoi combat aircraft as well as newly purchased AH-64D Apache Longbow attack helicopters. 

The plan comes on the heels of preparations at another air base in Pekanbaru in Riau mainland to receive a new squadron of F-16C/D purchased from the United States. 

The significance of this new forward deployment strategy is that it drastically changes the previous strategy of deploying military assets mainly in the inner areas of the country. 

The new squadron of fighter jets F-16C/D in Pekanbaru will enhance the Air Force’s coverage as the Riau capital sits right next to the vital Strait of Malacca as well as the neighboring countries of Singapore and Malaysia. 

The plan to upgrade the Natuna air base is even more noteworthy as the Indonesian Economic Exclusive Zone (EEZ) north of the island overlaps with the infamous Chinese nine-dash line claim, hence making the deployment inseparable from the context of the South China Sea dispute.

The forward deployment demonstrates President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s bid to strengthen Indonesian strategic standing in the turbulent Asia-Pacific region. 

It is justifiable for Indonesia to deploy its defense assets anywhere within its territory; however, the plan risks unintended consequences, namely a hostile response from neighboring countries, particularly China. 

International politics, indeed, is not a fair business. States are constantly suspect of each others’ intentions. When there is no prospect of gaining clear information on an adversary’s current and future intentions, states tend to equate “intention” with “capability”. 

When a state witnesses another state arming, it could consider new military capabilities as attempts to undermine its security; a hostile image is thus attached to the arming state. 

As soon as the hostile image has been attached, any further move by the arming state would be regarded as a proof of their hostile intentions. Weapons purchased for defensive purposes could be regarded as preparation for an attack. Feeling that its security is undermined, the first state would take counter measures by arming itself, against which further responses would take place. And so goes the vicious cycle of the spiral of conflict. 

In fact, this is exactly what is happening with China and its military modernization. China’s military modernization, which it regards as a justified movement to secure its national interests, is judged in a very different way by the US and its allies in the region. 

This is where the notions of the US “rebalancing of Asia” and “strengthening alliances in the region” come into play. 

From the point of view of the Chinese, such movements are seen as the US trying to encircle and contain its rise, against which further military modernization continues. 

The net result of this strategic interaction is more uncertainty and instability in the broader Asia-Pacific region.

The exact same case could happen with regard to Indonesian forward deployment, particularly in Natuna Island. What for Indonesia is a normal step in a broader agenda of its military modernization could be regarded in Beijing as Jakarta trying to undermine its interests in the region, particularly in the context of the South China Sea dispute in which Indonesia is not a claimant state. 

With this misperception in mind, China could launch diplomatic pressures on Indonesia, strain bilateral economic relations and, in the worst case scenario, deploy its military assets — closer to Natuna Island to anticipate an Indonesian move. 

If such an instance arose, Indonesia, in a need to maintain its credibility, would face no other choice than further enhance its military deployment in the area. 

Needless to say, it would exacerbate tensions in the area as well as the region. 

Moreover, the forward deployment in Natuna could also provoke Malaysia as Indonesia jets could easily reach the disputed area of Tanjung Datu, southeast of Natuna. 

It could even be regarded by Singapore as an Indonesian attempt to put more pressure on the renegotiation of Singapore Flight Information Region, which covers part of Indonesian air space, including Natuna skies.

Indonesia’s drastic change in its deployment strategy, in other words, is likely to be regarded as assertiveness by its neighbors. 

To complicate the matter, one of the first official statements of Jokowi’s administration regarding its foreign policy is the departure from the previous “one thousand friends zero enemies” toward “national interests first”. 

From the disputing states’ point of view, like China, Malaysia and Singapore, Indonesian “national interests” could mean anything. And a forward deployment could easily be interpreted uneasily, even as a sign of hostility. 

To avoid the unintended consequences, Indonesian forward deployment, particularly on Natuna Island, must be conducted along with intensive diplomacy. 

The Defense Ministry and Indonesian Army must coordinate and speak with a similar tone to the Foreign Ministry. 

The latter, in particular, must be ready to anticipate anxious responses from neighboring countries whose interests are at stake, while insisting that Indonesian national interests, in this context, are merely the stability of the region. 

In short, a clear message that Indonesian forward deployment is by no mean provocative and initiated as a regular part of its ongoing military modernization must be transmitted throughout the region.

In order to convince neighbors that the new policy is part of Indonesia’s broader agenda to increase its strategic standing in the region and to protect itself from emerging threats, the forward deployment should be carried out in a very careful manner. 

Otherwise, it will spark unfriendly responses from China and other neighbors. 

After all, a careful and gradual build-up of military power is not a sign of weakness, but a hurried and reckless strategy is.

__________________

_The writer, a graduate student at the Strategic Studies at S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies, Singapore, is program officer for defense and security studies at the Pacivis-Center for Global Civil Society Studies, University of Indonesia, Jakarta._

_Unintended impact of benign military deployment | The Jakarta Post_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia, Azerbaijan mull cooperation in defense sector*
18 November 2014, 14:45 (GMT+04:00)





By Amina Nazarli

Azerbaijani Ambassador to Indonesia Tamerlan Garayev and Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu met to mull prospects of defense cooperation and cooperation in the defense industry sphere on November 17.

The meeting was attended by senior officials of the defense ministry of Indonesia.

Garayev said there was good potential for the development of bilateral relations in this field.

The diplomat also expressed satisfaction with the development of bilateral relations between Azerbaijan and Indonesia in political and economic fields.

Garayev informed the Indonesian minister on Armenia-Azerbaijan, Nagorno-Karabakh conflict and Khojali genocide and thanked the Indonesian side for supporting Azerbaijan in settlement of the problem.

Ryacudu, in his turn, stressed his country’s keenness to cooperate in every field including defense sector and expressed significance for expanding relations in this sphere.

Noting the clear position of Indonesia in settlement of the Nagorno-Karabakh conflict, the minister said Indonesia stands for the peaceful settlement of conflict and inviolability of borders in terms of internationally recognized framework.

The draft Memorandum of Understanding on cooperation in defense sector between Azerbaijan and Indonesia was presented to the minister.

Indonesia recognized Azerbaijan’s independence on December 28, 1991. Bilateral relations between the two republics were established on September 24, 1992.

The embassy of Azerbaijan in Indonesia was established in 2006, while the embassy of Indonesia in Azerbaijan was opened in 2010.

Both nations are the member of Organization of Islamic Cooperation and Non Aligned Movement.

The trade between Azerbaijan and Indonesia is mostly related to the energy sector, as Azerbaijan emerged as the second biggest supplier of crude oil to Indonesia after Saudi Arabia. The bilateral trade between Azerbaijan and Indonesia reached $101 million in 2007 and increased to $1.76 billion in 2011. The trade balance is heavily in favor to Azerbaijan, as the trade volume mainly dominated by Indonesian imports for Azerbaijan's oil.

Indonesia, Azerbaijan mull cooperation in defense sector - AzerNews


----------



## Nike

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Indonesia, Azerbaijan mull cooperation in defense sector*
> 18 November 2014, 14:45 (GMT+04:00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Amina Nazarli
> 
> Azerbaijani Ambassador to Indonesia Tamerlan Garayev and Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu met to mull prospects of defense cooperation and cooperation in the defense industry sphere on November 17.
> 
> The meeting was attended by senior officials of the defense ministry of Indonesia.
> 
> Garayev said there was good potential for the development of bilateral relations in this field.
> 
> The diplomat also expressed satisfaction with the development of bilateral relations between Azerbaijan and Indonesia in political and economic fields.
> 
> Garayev informed the Indonesian minister on Armenia-Azerbaijan, Nagorno-Karabakh conflict and Khojali genocide and thanked the Indonesian side for supporting Azerbaijan in settlement of the problem.
> 
> Ryacudu, in his turn, stressed his country’s keenness to cooperate in every field including defense sector and expressed significance for expanding relations in this sphere.
> 
> Noting the clear position of Indonesia in settlement of the Nagorno-Karabakh conflict, the minister said Indonesia stands for the peaceful settlement of conflict and inviolability of borders in terms of internationally recognized framework.
> 
> The draft Memorandum of Understanding on cooperation in defense sector between Azerbaijan and Indonesia was presented to the minister.
> 
> Indonesia recognized Azerbaijan’s independence on December 28, 1991. Bilateral relations between the two republics were established on September 24, 1992.
> 
> The embassy of Azerbaijan in Indonesia was established in 2006, while the embassy of Indonesia in Azerbaijan was opened in 2010.
> 
> Both nations are the member of Organization of Islamic Cooperation and Non Aligned Movement.
> 
> The trade between Azerbaijan and Indonesia is mostly related to the energy sector, as Azerbaijan emerged as the second biggest supplier of crude oil to Indonesia after Saudi Arabia. The bilateral trade between Azerbaijan and Indonesia reached $101 million in 2007 and increased to $1.76 billion in 2011. The trade balance is heavily in favor to Azerbaijan, as the trade volume mainly dominated by Indonesian imports for Azerbaijan's oil.
> 
> Indonesia, Azerbaijan mull cooperation in defense sector - AzerNews



we want to get stample Halal for made in Is**** products.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Marine Corps yesterday held their 69 anniversary ceremony in East Java, here some photos from various sources. Credit belong to beholder, and none come from me. 





Marines Special Units defile, showing their infantry units equipment





Regular forces of Indonesian Marine Corps, note for their camo, almost look a like with the historical Pacific War US had wear in the past ones






General Inspection for Gladi, came Admiral Marsetio Indonesian Navy Chief of staff in the car

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Marine in Action






Indonesian Marine Cavalry Forces






Spider Hole, and infantry






Marines Cavalry units






Defile of Kapa amphibious logistic vehicles






Defile of RM-70 Grad MLRS 






Defile of BTR-50 series

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NarThoD

Close-up of retrofitted Indonesian Army AMX-13 @IndoDefence










Close up of Indonesian Army IFV prototype

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*US ready to support Indonesia with military technology*

Rabu, 19 November 2014 19:01 WIB | 260 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The United States is ready to lend support to Indonesia in the form of world-class military technology, noted US Ambassador to Indonesia Robert Orris Blake.

"We work together with the Indonesian National Defense Forces (TNI) to step up and strengthen international defense and maritime security," Blake stated at the University of Indonesia campus in Depok, West Java, on Wednesday.

He affirmed that the United States will assist Indonesia in modernizing its military equipment and help the TNI in implementing advanced and world-class American technological system. 

"We will also assist Indonesia in the modernization of its military by providing American military technological system," Blake remarked.

In addition, he said the United States is also ready to provide increased security in Indonesian waters using the resources from the US military forces.

Blake explained that the aid can be in the form of specialized military training and equipment assistance to strengthen Indonesias maritime defense capabilities.

"This is to ensure security of the Indonesian waters and to prevent illegal fishing by foreign vessels," he remarked.

Blake noted that securing the Indonesian waters was essential, since geographically, it is surrounded by oceans.

He stated that Indonesia is establishing the concept of world maritime axis.
(Uu.O001/INE/KR-BSR/H-YH)

US ready to support Indonesia with military technology - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian navy deploys 40 patrol boats to curb fuel smuggling*
Rabu, 19 November 2014 19:54 WIB | 401 Views

Nusa Dua, Bali (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) is deploying at least 40 patrol boats in the eastern Indonesian waters to thwart fuel smuggling activities.

"Tens of boats are on standby in the sea at any point of time. Just in a day, 40 boats patrol the eastern Indonesian waters," Chief of the Eastern Fleet Command Rear Admiral Arie Hendrikus Sembiring remarked at Nusa Dua in Bali province on Wednesday.

The boats took turns patrolling the waters, he noted.

The eastern part of Indonesia with a long coastline has potential oil deposits, he stated.

The Indonesian areas bordering Timor Leste are among the areas ranked high on the list of priorities to anticipate fuel smuggling, he pointed out.

"We have committed ourselves to securing the waters. Safeguarding the border areas has become a priority of the National Defense Forces (TNI)," he emphasized.

Secretary of the Upstream Oil and Gas Regulatory Special Task Force (SKK Migas)Gde Pranyana stated that the coastal areas are prone to fuel smuggling activities.

Pranyana expressed concern that the smuggling activities will result in huge losses to the state and will have an even more adverse effect as the oil and gas sector contributes up to 30 percent of the state income.

"There are also attempts of smuggling fuels aboard ships using the sea route," remarked Pranyana. 

_(Reported by Dewa Wiguna/Uu.INE/KR-BSR/H-YH)_
_
Indonesian navy deploys 40 patrol boats to curb fuel smuggling - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Police on high alert following fuel price hike announcement*
Selasa, 18 November 2014 22:44 WIB | 554 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian National Police will deploy two-thirds of its personnel to contain possible disruptive situations in the wake of the governments decision to raise the price of subsidized fuels on Monday night. 

"It is true that the current situation is very conducive and safe. But with the policy implemented, I think the police force is obligated to contain any impacts it might have," Chief of the National Police, General Sutarman, said in the premises of the Presidential Palace here on Tuesday.

"Gasoline stations have been guarded since last night. The security situation has been relatively conducive so far," he stated.

To ensure that such a secure situation prevails, he added that the ranks and files of the Indonesian police were now on alert status one.

"It is true that we ordered alert status one yesterday. This means that two-thirds of our personnel will be on standby at gasoline stations and distribution points," he affirmed. 

On Monday night, President Joko Widodo decided to increase the price of subsidized fuel, including premium fuel, from Rp6.5 thousand to Rp8.5 thousand per liter and that of diesel oil from Rp5.5 thousand to Rp7.5 thousand per liter.(*)

Police on high alert following fuel price hike announcement - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Expel foreign military ships that enter Indonesian territory: Navy chief*
Senin, 17 November 2014 21:47 WIB | 870 Views

Surabaya, E Java (ANTARA News) - The Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Navy, Admiral Dr Marsetio, told his soldiers to expel foreign military ships that enter Indonesian territory, including the district of Nunukan, North Kalimantan.

"We will expel foreign ships that enter Indonesian territory. We have the Ambalat Task Force as a joint operation in the Nunukan area," Marsetio said here on Monday.

With regard to the Malaysian military ship that reportedly infiltrated the waters of Bunyu Island of North Kalimantan, the navy chief stated that the ship had been expelled by several Indonesian ships, including the Yos Sudarso-353 and Hiu-804, which were stationed in the area.

The report also added that Malaysia allegedly claimed three villages in Nunukan district of North Kalimantan. The navy is investigating the allegation.

Marsetio further noted that commanders of The West and East Navy Fleets put in efforts to prevent such infiltration of foreign military ships in Indonesian waters in the future.

"We also conducted early detection drills that were coordinated with related ministries," the admiral affirmed.

Furthermore, the navy inaugurated Marine Infantry Batallion-10 in Batam Island on November 10, he pointed out, adding that this was part of efforts to enhance security in the waters of Riau and the Malaka Strait.

"The present of the battalion in Batam will, hopefully, enhance security," Marsetio remarked.

The navy chief attended the 69th anniversary celebrations of the Marine Corps at the FX Soepramono Range of Surabaya on Monday.

As many as 5,054 cadres of the Marine Corps attended the event that was based on the theme of "Together with People in a Developing Nation."(*)

Expel foreign military ships that enter Indonesian territory: Navy chief - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, France agree to cooperate on dockyard development*
Minggu, 16 November 2014 14:39 WIB | 1.288 Views

Brisbane (ANTARA News) - The governments of Indonesia and France have agreed to increase cooperation on the maritime sector, particularly in shipyard development. 

"In the maritime sector, both governments give an emphasis on industry because France is strong in shipyard industry. A working group will be needed to discuss the cooperation," Cabinet Secretary Andi Widjajanto told reporters on the sidelines of accompanying President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) to visit the Brisbane Port here on Sunday.

In order to follow up the agreement, both sides will set up a joint working group which will discuss concrete steps towards the realization of the planned cooperation.

Besides strengthening cooperation on the maritime sector, Jokowi when meeting French President Francois Hollande also discussed investment opportunities on infrastructure and energy, particularly power plant development.

Regarding the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) issue, it was said that Indonesia was a moderate Muslim country. 

"There is also a request for intelligence cooperation to prevent undesired things. On climate change, both countries agreed to continue their commitment," Widjajanto said.

In a meeting with German Chancellor Angela Markel, Jokowi also discussed cooperation in the defense sector after Indonesia and Germany have previously cooperated in the procurement of main battle tank Leopards.

"In the defense industry field, we have bought Leopard tanks so that both sides just hope to continue the program. In the wider defense industry, both sides will cooperate on what could be done with regard to the maritime industry," Widjajanto explained.

Both leaders also discussed the ISIS and climate change issues. "Discussions were still on general things. The previous cooperation such as the purchase of Leopards and cooperation on energy transfer will be continued," he stated. 

On Sunday noon, Jokowi inspected Brisbane port before he headed toward Brisbane International Airport to leave for Indonesia.

He has been on working visits to China, Myanmar and Australia for a week.

Indonesia, France agree to cooperate on dockyard development - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Navy Added 54 Newest Tanks and MLRS in 2015*

By Dian Kurniawan

on November 17, 2014 at 16:18 pm

54 tanks and MLRS will be a Newest Addition To Marine defense equipment for marines corps to maintain the sovereignty and integrity of the Unitary Republic of Indonesia.

Liputan6.com, Jakarta - Chief of Naval Staff (Navy Chief) Admiral Marsetio plans to modernize the main tool defense (defense equipment) in the body of marines. The plan is to meet the Minimum Essential Force (MEF) marine corps.

According to the Navy Chief Admiral Marsetio, the defense equipment to safeguard the sovereignty and integrity of the Unitary Republic of Indonesia.

"Next year there will be the latest addition of 54 tanks and rockets multilaras," said Marsetio during the celebration of the 69th anniversary of the marines in Shooting Earth Marines, Karangpilang, Surabaya, on Monday (17.11.14).

In commemoration of this anniversary of the marines, soldiers displayed some skill points. Among other things colossal warrior dance and dance to the accompaniment rampak archipelago dedicated drum jalasenastri marines eastern region.

According Marsetio, the colossal dance reflects how the Navy raised the maritime culture of Indonesia.

"Overview of the colossal dance in line with the vision of a government that wants to make Indonesia as the largest maritime countries of the world and become the pivot maritime world," said Mersetio.

In addition to featuring a colossal dance, anniversary marines also featured attractions lightning strike weaponry combined infantry and marines, tanks dancing, free fall 12 special forces soldiers who carry out air Canopy Relative Work cooperation (CRW) and jump flag carrying unit flags, flags red and white, flag TNI headquarters, Mabesal, and marines. (Sun / Mut)

TNI AL Tambah 54 Tank Terbaru dan Roket Multilaras pada 2015 - Liputan6.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Indo Defence 2014 Video - DefenseWebTV*





*Indonesian Rhan122 MLRS artillery system*





*PT Pindad Badak, SBS, AMX-13, ANOA 2 armored vehicles*





*SAAB & P.T Lundin Bonefish USV concept*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Indo Defence 2014 Video - IHS Maritime*





*Christopher Foss speaks to Jon Grevatt about the Indonesian Defence Market *





*Rheinmetall Marder Evolution makes Asian Debut in Indonesia*





*PT Pindad Panser Anoa 2 family of APCs *





*Indonesian Marine Corps BMP-3F Infantry Fighting Vehicle *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Indonesia as a Maritime Power: Jokowi's Vision, Strategies, and Obstacles Ahead *
November 2014 - brookings.edu/research/articles/2014/11/indonesia-maritime-liow-shekhar







Earlier this year, electoral debate in Indonesia powered up a national discourse about the country’s intent, capabilities, and roadmap as a maritime power in the Indo-Pacific region. Indonesia’s newly installed president, Joko Widodo, popularly known as Jokowi, promised in his election manifesto in May 2014 to (1)* focus on strengthening Indonesia’s maritime security*, (2) *expand the canvas of regional diplomacy to cover the entire region of the Indo-Pacific*, and (3)* project the Indonesian navy as a respected regional maritime power in East Asia*. He further announced in June 2014 that he aimed to transform Indonesia into a “global maritime axis” (_poros maritim dunia_). He reaffirmed his vision after being declared victorious in July 2014 and called upon all citizens to “work together to develop Indonesia into *a global maritime axis*, *a global civilizational hub*.” While taking the oath of office to become Indonesia’s seventh president on October 20, 2014, Jokowi reiterated his call to transform Indonesia into a maritime nation and invoked the slogan of “*Jalesveva Jayamahe*” (*in the ocean we triumph*).

Jokowi’s articulations are an important step forward in Indonesia’s effort towards developing a grand maritime strategy. His vision goes beyond the idea of merely achieving maritime security and seeks to transform Indonesia into a maritime power. He is the first president in democratic Indonesia to publicly promulgate a maritime security doctrine, taking the debate out of the pages of the policy documents and placing it into the domain of a broader politico-strategic discourse. In light of these debates and discussions, this paper examines Jokowi’s ideas and what they mean for Indonesia’s grand maritime strategy in the coming years.

*follow the link to read more* : brookings.edu/research/articles/2014/11/indonesia-maritime-liow-shekhar

this article also include following subjects:
*Maritime Connectivity and Commerce
Maritime Security: Minimum Essential Force (MEF) and More
Correcting Archipelagic Indonesia’s Anomalous Threat Perceptions 
Reinvigorating Indonesia’s Long-Held Two-Ocean Doctrine
The Road Ahead
Implications for the United States*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Battle of Surabaya*





*Movie Trailer - Battle of Surabaya - Cooming Soon*





*Brief history of the battle of Surabaya*

Allied forces arrived at the end of October 1945, the pemuda ('youth') foothold in Surabaya city was described as "a strong unified fortress". Ferocious fighting erupted when 6,000 Indian troops landed in the city to evacuate European internees.

On October 26, 1945, Brigadier A. W. S Mallaby reached an agreement with Mr. Suryo, the Republic of Indonesia's governor of East Java that the British would not ask Indonesian troops/militia to hand over their weapons. An apparent misunderstanding about the agreement between British troops in Jakarta (led by Lieutenant General Sir Philip Christison) and Mallaby's troops in Surabaya was to have have serious ramifications.

On October 27, 1945, a British plane from Jakarta dropped leaflets over Surabaya urging all Indonesian troops and militia to surrender their weapons. The leader of Indonesian troops and militia was angered, seeing it as a --BREAKING OF THE AGREEMENT REACHED-- with Mallaby earlier. On October 28, 1945, they attacked British troops in Surabaya killing more than 200 British Troops

Brigadier Mallaby was killed in Surabaya on 30 October 1945 under unclear circumstances that remain debated today.

Initially British troops were 6,000-strong-armed Indian soldiers from 49th Infantry Brigade of the 23rd Indian Division. When the battle reached its peak, British sent additional troops which consisted of 24,000 fully-armed soldiers from the 5th Indian Division, 24 Sherman tanks, 24 armed aircraft, 2 cruisers and 3 destroyers.

Indonesian forces consisted of 20,000 soldiers from the newly-formed Tentara Keamanan Rakyat (TKR; People's Security Troops) and estimated 100,000-120,000 irregulars. TKR was formed by the former members of Peta, a semi-military organization during Japanese occupation. The irregulars consisted of pro-Independence mob, armed with rifles, swords, and spears. Some of their weapons were taken from the demoralized Japanese troops.

At dawn on 10 November, a day now commemorated in Indonesia as Heroes' Day, British troops began a methodical advance through the city under the cover of naval and air bombardment. Fighting was heavy with British troops clearing buildings room by room and consolidating their gains. Despite the fanatical resistance of Indonesians, half the city was conquered in three days and the fighting over in three weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

After having a speech on a Radio, Bung Tomo was never found, it seems that he went into the war right after the speech and died during the fight. 

The spirit is still here and there is another battle in a very different form. Today Indonesian companies are struggling in economic sector, fighting the multinational ones. There should be some regulation to protect our national companies just like in defense sector. In oil and gas sector for instant, taken from my uncle experience, particularly in a contractor company, national companies get lesser than the old days. Many of them are bought by foreign companies. Only the big ones that survives like Medco, Bakrie, and of course Pertamina.

I hope Jokowi become PDF member though and see my post here, and then take action.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jokowi is quite tech savvy, maybe someone in his circle silently monitor this forum. 

With the country top leadership position held by clean, credible and brave person that committed to make the much needed changes, i see bright hope for the indonesian future.

Protection indeed still needed especially for commodity sector, to protect the natural wealth of indonesia. Utilization of all natural resources should be prioritize to fullfil the growing domestic consumtion. And the rest can be processed to give added value for export market.

Furthermore, we also need to open the gate for investment in infrastructure sector. Creating supportive invesment climate by cutting the red tape, streamline the bureaucracy, solving the land aquization problem. Infrastructure is the key for growth. If the sustainable growth can be supported by the private investment, goverment can give much more needed attention for wealth distribution for the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

In term of the wealth distribution, in my opinion, we should focus on nurturing and protecting our small and medium size company, so we can try to avoid South Korea current condition, in which their conglomerates growing can not afford to trickle down their wealth efficiently into the mass population.

The education system in South Korea seems to nurture their Chaebol businesses by creating submissive workers only. Some thing that I fear happening in Indonesia in the future by implementing tough education system which lack of analytical skills practice and Independent mentallity. Too much learning at school will make students get lesser time to learn and study something that they like at newspaper or books, two important source in which we can learn from the best and study different view and opinion regarding one particular topic. 

Too much time under school institution will make follower mentality into the student brain, and best thinker are also not at school teaching them, best thinker can only be found at books, newspaper, CNN, and others. Dont forget about silly conversation at FB as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia aims for world-class military technology*
Jumat, 21 November 2014 10:08 WIB | 578 Views
Pewarta: Otniel Tamindael




Photo document of Indonesian soldier when the military Joint Exercise 2014 at Halim Air Base Perdanakusumah, Jakarta, May 2014. (ANTARA/Widodo S. Jusuf)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Aiming for world-class military technology, the Republic of Indonesia is committed to advancing the countrys defense industry by promoting joint cooperation between local and overseas defense firms.

Through such cooperation, the local defense companies can gain essential knowledge and experience that will eventually help them to independently produce state-of-the-art armaments for the National Defense Forces (TNI).

Indonesia needs a transfer of technology, and the United States (US) was ready to lend support to the country in the form of world-class military technology.

Speaking at a public lecture Wednesday at the University of Indonesia campus in Depok, West Java, US Ambassador to Indonesia Robert Orris Blake remarked that his country will cooperate with the TNI to strengthen international defense.

"We will work together with the Indonesian National Defense Forces to step up and strengthen international defense and maritime security," Blake stated.

The US will assist Indonesia in modernizing its military equipment and help the TNI in implementing advanced and world-class American technological systems, he affirmed.

"We will also assist Indonesia in the modernization of its military by providing American military technological system," Blake remarked.

His institution was prioritizing local military weapons through a transfer-of-technology system to improve national defense competency, TNI Chief General Moeldoko said.

"We cannot ignore local products of our national defense systems because they are our priority. We cannot overlook the high technology either. Thus, we need a transfer of technology," Moeldoko stated here recently.

The weapons that are utilized by Indonesian soldiers are costly. Hence, the Indonesian Military should follow up the latest advances in technology so as not to fall behind other countries, according to the general.

"The TNI weapons are not cheap. However, we need to follow the latest technologies to balance power and attain the strength to face other countries," Moeldoko remarked.

Speaking during the opening ceremony of the 2014 IndoDefense Expo and Forum early this month, Vice President Jusuf Kalla affirmed that Indonesias military technology should be world class.

The vice president lauded the development milestones achieved by Indonesia in the field of military technology and hoped that it will be able to compete with foreign producers in manufacturing state-of-the-art military weaponry system.

"Military technology is not something easy because it requires meticulous research, high costs, and strong cooperation. But, Indonesia has adequate experience in the field of technology," the vice president stated.

Anoa-armored vehicles were very good and capable of competing with similar vehicles manufactured in other countries, Kalla noted.

Although defense equipment requires highly sophisticated technology, the industry should be able to provide benefits to the community in addition to being able to defend the country from outside attacks, the vice president emphasized.

One of Indonesias military capabilities is the national armys proficiency in intercepting foreign aircraft trespassing into its waters or the national territory, he pointed out.

"We can intercept foreign aircraft, and that means we have great ability," the vice president remarked. 

His country was also ready to provide increased security in Indonesian waters using the resources from the US military forces, the US ambassador further stated.

The aid can be in the form of specialized military training and equipment assistance to strengthen Indonesias maritime defense capabilities, Blake explained.

"This is to ensure security of the Indonesian waters and to prevent illegal fishing by foreign vessels," he remarked.

Securing the Indonesian waters was essential, since geographically, it is surrounded by oceans, Blake noted.

The US and Indonesia will increasingly cooperate in the area of security and defense, he said.

"We are working with the Indonesian military to improve its maritime security and to strengthen its international defense capabilities," he noted.

America was keen to improve Indonesias maritime defense capabilities to complement its vision of becoming a world maritime power, Blake emphasized.

"We stand ready to boost maritime collaboration to complement the vision of President Jokowi," he remarked.

Boosting maritime security is aimed at improving Indonesias maritime defense capabilities and providing assistance to curtail illegal fishing in its waters.

US President Barack Obama praised Indonesia for its multi-pronged approach to combat terrorism, Blake also noted.

The US was partnering with Indonesia on addressing global security challenges such as terrorism and the proliferation of weapons of mass destruction, he said.

"Last week, when President Obama met President Jokowi on the sidelines of the APEC meeting in China, President Obama said he wanted to thank Indonesia for the efforts it had taken in isolating extremism," Blake remarked.

Obama had thanked Indonesia for its joint counter-terrorism efforts with other countries, the US envoy also revealed.

The bilateral defense and security cooperation have been very sound and his government stands ready to bolster maritime security cooperation to complement President Jokowis vision, Blake said. 

"We are also pleased to play a role in supporting Indonesias military modernization, including through provision of world-class American military systems and technology," he stated.
(T.O001/INE/KR-BSR/B003)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> In term of the wealth distribution, in my opinion, we should focus on nurturing and protecting our small and medium size company, so we can try to avoid South Korea current condition,.....
> 
> The education system in South Korea seems to nurture their Chaebol businesses by creating submissive workers only. Some thing that I fear happening in Indonesia in the future by implementing tough education system which lack of analytical skills practice and Independent mentallity.....



Indeed, government effort to support the young entrepreneur and their dream to achieve financial freedom by opening up their own micro, small and medium business should be pushed to help distribute more wealth to the people. more entrepreneur also means more economic resilient for the country.

Education is of course always important and should become integral part of the big agenda/strategy to push this country move forward. Anis Baswedan in this regards with his education movement "Indonesia Mengajar" i believe will bring a new breath of fresh air to the old education system.


*Regarding the military technology here few latest development from PT. Pindad & PT. DI - Ristek TV*





*PT. Pindad showcase weapons for the champions*





*PT Dirgantara ready to launch N219 Aircraft*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Indonesia's maritime axis is not a bluff - a heavy crackdown on illegal fishing begins*


*



*
*200 Malaysians arrested in Indonesian waters for illegal fishing*
kl.coconuts.co/2014/11/21/200-malaysians-arrested-indonesian-waters-illegal-fishing


Indonesian authorities detained 200 Malaysian fishermen yesterday on charges of illegally trawling in the country's waters.* The arrests followed stern warnings from Indonesian president Joko Widodo*, who had directed local law enforcement to act decisively on any fishing boats operating illegally.

*"There's no need to detain them - just sink their boats. 10 to 20 boats at the bottom of the sea will make them think twice. Just remember to rescue the crew members,"* Jokowi said in Jakarta yesterday, as reported by Utusan Malaysia's Saharuddin Musthafa.

Indonesia's Cabinet Secretary Andi Widjajanto told Reuters in an interview that curbing illegal fishing was imperative to his government, as the practice was costing Indonesia upwards of USD25 billion every year. "The President has stressed that Indonesia's maritime sector is in a state of emergency, and drastic measures need to be taken to adress it. Therefore, Indonesia condemns all acts of illegal fishing, and severe action will be taken on offenders.

*"We hope our enforcement will send a clear message to our neighbours, such as Malaysia and China, that such actions on our part are not the norm,"* Andi said in the interview.

Andi added that* in the coming days, an additional 300 fishermen are expected to be arrested on similar charges. *

The Malaysian ambassador to Indonesia, Zahrain Mohammed Hashim, has said in response that his staff would monitor developments in the case, and are in communication with the Indonesian Foreign Ministry to receive confirmation on details.
"As of now, the Malaysian embassy in Jakarta is awaiting a response from the Foreign Ministry of Indonesia on the allegations linked to the arrests," he said. Zahrain added that should the offence of the 200 detained Malaysian fishermen be proven, his staff would be on hand to offer the approriate assistance and consultation to the accused.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

CN 235 ASW should be ordered by Navy, it is quite weird to see that PT Dirgantara upgrade Turkish CN 235 into ASW version but our Navy hasnt ordered yet

News in Indonesian:

*Hebat! Pesawat CN235 Made in Bandung Bisa Lacak Keberadaan Kapal Selam*
*Feby Dwi Sutianto* - detikfinance
Jumat, 03/10/2014 08:30 WIB

*Jakarta* -PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) meningkatkan kemampuan salah satu produk unggulannya yakni pesawat baling-baling CN235 dengan teknologi Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW). Pesawat CN235 ini bisa dilengkapi oleh sonar dan radar khusus yang mampu mendeteksi keberadaan kapal selam.

"Kita coba anti submarine di pesawat CN235. Kita upgrade menjadi anti submarine. Dia bisa deteksi kapal selam," kata Direktur Niaga dan Restrukturisasi PTDI Budiman Saleh kepada *detikFinance*, Jumat (3/10/2014).

Selain dilengkapi teknologi anti kapal selam, CN235 bisa dipasang torpedo. Teknologi anti kapal selam ini baru terpasang pada pesawat CN235 yang dibeli dan dimiliki oleh militer Turki. 

"Kita ujicobakan pada CN235 di Turki," sebutnya.

Budiman menjelaskan insinyur PTDI memiliki kemampuan di bidang rekayasa atau pengembangan pesawat. Dengan kemampuan itu, para insinyur mampu meningkatkan kemampuan CN235 yang awalnya merupakan produk kerjasama PTDI dan Cassa Spanyol (sekarang Airbus Military) tersebut.

"Kita banyak buat rekayasa, itu justru bikin nilai lebih tinggi. Itu dilakukan dari Bandung semua," sebutnya.

Dengan nilai tambah ini, harga pesawat pun bisa melonjak. Varian termahal seperti CN235 MPA. Pesawat yang biasa digunakan untuk patroli laut atau marine patrol ini telah dipakai militer Indonesia dan penjaga pantai Korea Selatan. 

"CN235 sangat variatif harganya. Minimal US$ 28 juta. Itu sangat basic sedangkan untuk yang kompleks bisa US$ 55 juta," jelasnya.

PTDI berencana mengembangkan varian CN235 next generation (nextG). Nantinya kapasitas penumpang akan dinaikkan. Pesawat, CN235 nextG ini, menggunakan sistem navigasi dan komunikasi digital dan glass cockpit technology.*(feb/ang)*

Hebat! Pesawat CN235 Made in Bandung Bisa Lacak Keberadaan Kapal Selam


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Beautiful, affordable and reliable. Overall a very capable plane.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## guitar01

Indos said:


> In term of the wealth distribution, in my opinion, we should focus on nurturing and protecting our small and medium size company, so we can try to avoid South Korea current condition, in which their conglomerates growing can not afford to trickle down their wealth efficiently into the mass population.
> 
> The education system in South Korea seems to nurture their Chaebol businesses by creating submissive workers only. Some thing that I fear happening in Indonesia in the future by implementing tough education system which lack of analytical skills practice and Independent mentallity. Too much learning at school will make students get lesser time to learn and study something that they like at newspaper or books, two important source in which we can learn from the best and study different view and opinion regarding one particular topic.
> 
> Too much time under school institution will make follower mentality into the student brain, and best thinker are also not at school teaching them, best thinker can only be found at books, newspaper, CNN, and others. Dont forget about silly conversation at FB as well.



I respectfully disagree with your statement, our education system IMO is already one of the most lax in the world. Our students rank 2nd from bottom in problem solving skills (PISA). I remember studying from singapore's math textbook, man the A-level problems were so difficult compared to ours!
And yet when our govt put algebra into primary school curriculum, parents protested! 
I guess being competitive is discouraged in our "kekeluargaan" culture, where "individualism" is branded as "western" and "foreign". I dread what will happen when ASEAN integration come into effect.
I hear a story about an IT company closing its factory here and relocate to malaysia, because they can't find 500 (!) IT engineers with actual, real knowledge, not just a university degree.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

guitar01 said:


> I respectfully disagree with your statement, our education system IMO is already one of the most lax in the world. Our students rank 2nd from bottom in problem solving skills (PISA). I remember studying from singapore's math textbook, man the A-level problems were so difficult compared to ours!
> And yet when our govt put algebra into primary school curriculum, parents protested!
> I guess being competitive is discouraged in our "kekeluargaan" culture, where "individualism" is branded as "western" and "foreign". I dread what will happen when ASEAN integration come into effect.
> I hear a story about an IT company closing its factory here and relocate to malaysia, because they can't find 500 (!) IT engineers with actual, real knowledge, not just a university degree.



I prefer USA or other Western education system than Singapore/Japan/South Korean system.

Talking about Engineering sector I can say that Huawey hire too many Chinese engineers here, not because of better than us, but because of cheap. It should not be allowed. Ericsson Indonesia become a victim then, including my brother who worked there.

I also can say to you that my brother first job is at USA as Telecommunication engineer, he was graduated from our local university, similar likes my cousin working at Dutch company in Singapore as Engineer as well for his first job and he is a graduate from our university.

Experience problem is just an excused.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*PT PINDAD-Joint cooperation With SAAB on Air Defense System Project*


Friday, November 21, 2014 20:05 pm | 1,602 Views
Announcers: Ade Marboen
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Defence and Security Division SAAB, Sweden, signed a cooperation agreement with PT PINDAD to market the Land-Based Air Defence System (GBAD), following an agreement to extend the life of the system of missile ground-to-air RBS70 TNI.

*The agreement was binding in the long term, with the goal of winning the national air defense business in Indonesia. Agreed development is done in stages.*

SAAB Asia Pacific Head of Communications, Susanne Dalskog, of Sweden, on Friday, said the agreement also includes the transfer of technology from SAAB to improve system performance RBS70 who has been in Indonesia since the decade of the '80s.

At the initial stage, the focus is directed on improvement of operational missile age RBS70 Mark II, involving Indonesian partner, PT PINDAD. By SAAB, also offered RBS70 NG system.

"This agreement allows both parties have the best opportunity to collaborate up at the practice level. Together, we will answer the challenge of winning the procurement requirements GBAD main missile system. PT PINDAD is the most appropriate partner for Saab, "said VP and Head of the Indonesian SAAB, Peter Carlqvist.

GBAD system owned SAAB, which has been in operation about 30 years, has developed towards a more sophisticated system design, low failure rate, and maintenance support functions.

Everything stated ensure consumers get the maximum value of the funds that have been issued, faced with performance, flexibility tactical, operational costs, availability, and cost of another life.
Editor: Superior Tri Ratomo
COPYRIGHT © BETWEEN 2014

PT PINDAD-SAAB kerja sama Sistem Pertahanan Udara - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Pindad ready to be a supplier of ammunition Leopard2*

Thursday, November 20th, 2014 5:37 pm | 4,064 Views
Announcers: Syaiful Hakim

Malang (ANTARA News) - PT Pindad Limited ready to be a main battle tank ammunition supplier or Main Battle Tank (MBT) Leopard made in Germany with a large caliber 120 millimeters.

"We've bought Leopard tanks from Germany. So, we are ready to become a supplier of ammunition Leopard. Our business strategy change, anyone in Asia who have (Leopard), it took how many? We have sent seven experts to Germany in order to transfer part of technology (ToT), "said Head of Cluster Pindad I Wayan Sutama in office, Turen, Malang, East Java, on Wednesday (19/11).

In order to prepare for the manufacture of large-caliber ammunition such as Leopard, PINDAD has prepared three hectares of land in Mount Display, Malang. But he could not confirm whether PINDAD will make the whole or just the assembly.

"We're stretched, helping the government, to reduce imports in the field of ammunition. It is my hope we do not get foreign exchange torn out. We've managed to design a 105 mm Howitzer cannon," said Wayan.

According to Wayan, smoothbore barrel technology that is applied to the Leopard is a new technology that should be through the transfer of technology so that the development of bullets for 62-ton tank can be as expected.

"Not only in the country, if the supply of bullets for Leopard has been fulfilled, PINDAD also targeting the Asian market using Leopard. Munitions Leopard market share in Asia is still limited, only Singapore and Indonesia and Australia," said Wayan.

PINDAD has had a large caliber munitions manufacturing facilities and large caliber munition rockets in Malang. Red plate industry is targeting in 2019 was able to produce the caliber of 76 mm, 90 mm and 105 mm which is widely used by the international market with the promised benefits.

"But PINDAD must meet the military needs first, then the excess can be exported," said Wayan.

Wayan explained that, in the future, Indonesia not to rely import. Currently the company is improving the quality and quantity of armaments and targeting products will be leading defense equipment manufacturers in Asia in 2023.

"We have carried out an increase in production capacity and the ability to design and production capacity has been planned three years. So by 2015, 2019, and 2023 was the vision PINDAD 2023 we will be the leading defense equipment industry in Asia. Because, right, every year designs or indeed the needs of the military re-review it in. it was in line with Law No. 16/2012. Hence, we have a target, the year 2023, Indonesia was able to top the defense industry in the region, "he said.

PINDAD continue to produce small caliber ammunition commonly used for pistol, rifle, assault rifle up. To multiply the number of these small munitions production, PINDAD has brought a new machine with the latest technology.

"The general nature of small-caliber ammunition. We already have the additional capacity to provide machinery of modern production. If all installed in 2015, I was able to double the production capacity of small caliber, 140 million eggs per year," said Wayan.
Editor: B Kunto Wibisono
COPYRIGHT © BETWEEN 2014

PT Pindad siap jadi pemasok amunisi Leopard - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Minister of Defence of the Republic of Indonesia, General (ret) Ryamizard Ryacudu visit to PT PINDAD*





*PT PINDAD (Persero) in Bandung, West Java, on Monday (10/11)*



*What makes TNI soldiers tough and have a big guts?*





*Brutal, nerve-racking exercise for the soldiers*





*One soldier was shot*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Saab & PT Pindad to team for marketing Ground Based Air Defence systems *
Defence and security company Saab has signed a teaming agreement with Defence Company PT Pindad for marketing Ground Based Air Defence (GBAD) systems as well as extending the operational life of the Indonesian Armed Forces’ (TNI’s) RBS70 Air Defence Missile system.





*SAAB RBS-70 NG man-portable air-defense system*

The teaming agreement is a long term agreement with the goal to win air defence business in Indonesia. The collaboration will be extended step by step.
The teaming agreement will involve transfer of technology from Saab to upgrade the RBS70 systems acquired by Indonesia in the 1980s. The initial focus will be on increasing the operational life of the RBS70 Mk2 missiles. This would also lead to building capacity and capability locally in Indonesia and in PT Pindad.

“_The teaming agreement provides both organizations the best opportunity to get the collaboration working at the practical level. Together, we will take on the challenge of winning the next major GBAD missile system procurement. PT Pindad is a perfect partner for Saab. They are one of Indonesia’s major defence companies and is a professional supplier to Indonesia's defence. The partnership will allow for extensive technology transfer and industrial co-operation,_” says Peter Carlqvist, VP and Head of Saab Indonesia.

The Ground Based Air Defence system by Saab, with operational life of 30 years, have advanced embedded systems design, low failure rates and embedded maintenance support functions. This ensures that the customer obtains the utmost value for money in terms of price versus performance, tactical flexibility, operational costs, availability and life cycle cost.

Through its teaming agreement with PT Pindad, Saab will supply a full GBAD missile system utilizing the latest technology. The agreement will also meet local content, and transfer of technology requirements for the Indonesian Armed Forces.

The RBS70 NG capabilities combine an accurate and unjammable guidance with all-target missiles. It has capability to combat not only small targets such as UAV and cruise missiles, but also lightly armoured ground targets such as APCs. The RBS70 NG features automatic target tracking, integrated thermal imager, visual target assignment, simplified aiming functions, simultaneous detection of several targets and all-target capability with BOLIDE missiles.

Man-portable or integrated on wheeled or tracked vehicles, RBS70 NG´s capability of executing a multitude of missions makes it very usable for all types of situations, ranging from effective protection of vital assets to that of mechanized units. Along with that, high availability, reliability and long operational life create a low life cycle cost means that the RBS70 NG is well suited to meet the requirements of the Indonesian Armed Forces.

Saab & PT Pindad to team for marketing Ground Based Air Defence systems in IndonesiaÂ -Â Army Recognition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Four Indonesian naval ships on standby in E. Kalimantan for patrol*
Sabtu, 22 November 2014 16:53 WIB | 397 Views

Balikpapan (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian navy (TNI AL) has sent four ships to patrol the northern waters of East Kalimantan.

KRI Kakap 811, KRI Pulau Rengat 711, KRI Birang 831, and KRI Suluh Pari 809 are ready to patrol and secure the Indonesian Archipelago Sea Lanes (ALKI) II, which includes the Makassar Strait, waters of Sulu, and those of Sulawesi that border Malaysia and the Philippines in the north.

"Right now, our primary focus is on protecting our fishermen and preventing foreign ones from poaching fish in our waters," the chief of the naval base in Balikpapan, East Kalimantan, Colonel Ariantyo Confrowibowo, said here on Saturday.

Foreign fishermen from various countries located north of Indonesia enter ALKI II or exploit the Indonesia Exclusive Economic Zone (ZEE).

The colonel explained that foreign fishing vessels stay outside Indonesian territorial waters during daylight hours or when they are being monitored. "But as soon as night falls, they enter our waters and start poaching fish. This is one of their methods of operation," he added.

Confrowibowo stated that the foreign fishing ships are usually large and use thousand watt lights to attract fish. This leaves Indonesian traditional fishermen, who do not have such facilities, with no fish to catch. 

The foreign fishing vessels also use fishing equipment, including trawls, which are banned from use in Indonesian waters, the navy chief noted.

In view of that, he remarked that the TNI AL could understand why the new minister of fisheries and marine resources was furious over the situation and had threatened to burn and sink the ships if they were caught entering Indonesian territory.

Four Indonesian naval ships on standby in E. Kalimantan for patrol - ANTARA News


----------



## NarThoD

madokafc said:


> *Four Indonesian naval ships on standby in E. Kalimantan for patrol*
> Sabtu, 22 November 2014 16:53 WIB | 397 Views
> 
> Balikpapan (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian navy (TNI AL) has sent four ships to patrol the northern waters of East Kalimantan.
> 
> KRI Kakap 811, KRI Pulau Rengat 711, KRI Birang 831, and KRI Suluh Pari 809 are ready to patrol and secure the Indonesian Archipelago Sea Lanes (ALKI) II, which includes the Makassar Strait, waters of Sulu, and those of Sulawesi that border Malaysia and the Philippines in the north.
> 
> "Right now, our primary focus is on protecting our fishermen and preventing foreign ones from poaching fish in our waters," the chief of the naval base in Balikpapan, East Kalimantan, Colonel Ariantyo Confrowibowo, said here on Saturday.
> 
> Foreign fishermen from various countries located north of Indonesia enter ALKI II or exploit the Indonesia Exclusive Economic Zone (ZEE).
> 
> The colonel explained that foreign fishing vessels stay outside Indonesian territorial waters during daylight hours or when they are being monitored. "But as soon as night falls, they enter our waters and start poaching fish. This is one of their methods of operation," he added.
> 
> Confrowibowo stated that the foreign fishing ships are usually large and use thousand watt lights to attract fish. This leaves Indonesian traditional fishermen, who do not have such facilities, with no fish to catch.
> 
> The foreign fishing vessels also use fishing equipment, including trawls, which are banned from use in Indonesian waters, the navy chief noted.
> 
> In view of that, he remarked that the TNI AL could understand why the new minister of fisheries and marine resources was furious over the situation and had threatened to burn and sink the ships if they were caught entering Indonesian territory.
> 
> Four Indonesian naval ships on standby in E. Kalimantan for patrol - ANTARA News


good. Those fishers are enjoying our fishes for too long.

KRI Kakap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Adding pictures from above news...





*KRI Suluh Pari 809*





*KRI Pulau Rengat 711*





*KRI Birang 831*

Meanwhile... war on illegal fishing continues... 

- Navy nabs two foreign ships suspected of illegal fishing in Natuna waters
- Illegal fishing, 5 Thailand boats arrested in natuna
- Indonesia holds 200 Malaysians in crackdown on illegal fishing
 please google for the link if you want to read the article...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Some older news and video*





*What a celebration... what a joy.... 69 th TNI anniversary in Makodam V Brawijaya*





*Interesting short movie - Kodam I Bukit Barisan & Batalion Infanti 134 Tuah Sakti*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Carlosa

pr1v4t33r said:


> Adding pictures from above news...
> 
> View attachment 155454
> 
> *KRI Suluh Pari 809*
> 
> View attachment 155455
> 
> *KRI Pulau Rengat 711*
> 
> View attachment 155456
> 
> *KRI Birang 831*
> 
> Meanwhile... war on illegal fishing continues...
> 
> - Navy nabs two foreign ships suspected of illegal fishing in Natuna waters
> - Illegal fishing, 5 Thailand boats arrested in natuna
> - Indonesia holds 200 Malaysians in crackdown on illegal fishing
> please google for the link if you want to read the article...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Some older news and video*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What a celebration... what a joy.... 69 th TNI anniversary in Makodam V Brawijaya*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Interesting short movie - Kodam I Bukit Barisan & Batalion Infanti 134 Tuah Sakti*



Good !!!!! Sink the hell out of those intruding fishing boats, particularly the Thai boats.

As Jokowi said: "No need to detain them, just sink them, but don't forget to rescue the crews".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

Produk pertahanan karya lokal kualitas internasional
Sabtu, 22 November 2014 08:20 WIB | 4.443 Views
Oleh Roy Rosa Bachtiar
Produk pertahanan karya lokal kualitas internasional
ilustrasi - Eurofighter Typhoon (pesawat tempur multi-peran) di udara dengan sinar laser terlihat dalam presentasi dan penyerahan Eurfighter ke 100 kepada angkatan udara Jerman. (arsip/REUTERS/Michaela Rehle)

Kalau mau jual pesawat ke Indonesia jangan hanya jual saja, tapi perakitan akhirnya harus di Indonesia."

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Persenjataan dan perlengkapan militer produk Indonesia ternyata sudah mendunia, hal itu terungkap dalam pameran Indodefence 2014 baru-baru ini di Jakarta.

Perusahaan garmen Sritex memproduksi pakaian militer ke 30 negara seperti Jerman, Malaysia, Amerika, Swedia, dan lain sebagainya.

"Kita sudah suplai ke 30 negara, seperti seragam loreng, jaket, Pakaian Dinas Harian (PDH)," kata Torang Siburian, selaku General Manager Sritex.

Keunggulan pakaian militer buatan perusahaan yang berlokasi di Solo ini ialah penggunaan teknologi anti-infra merah, anti-api, anti-air, hingga anti-serangga, pada seragam garapannya sehingga mampu mendukung operasi militer di setiap medan.

Terdapat juga rompi tempur canggih buatan PT Farin Industri Nusantara yang bermarkas di Bandung Jawa Barat.

Rompi yang mampu menyerap panas tersebut merupakan hasil penelitian bersama dengan Puslitbang (pusat penelitian dan pengembangan) Polri dan Kementerian Pertahanan.

Menurut Stephen Nusantara, Presiden Direktur Farin, rompi yang kerap digunakan militer maupun kepolisian kerap menyebabkan heat stress (Kondisi panas tubuh yang berlebih), sehingga menurunkan ketahanan fisik prajurit.

"Dengan lapisan ini, panas yang dihasilkan tubuh akan diubah menjadi dingin melalui proses kimiawi dari lapisan tersebut," kata Stephen.

Dia mengatakan lapisan yang bisa diaplikasikan kepada semua jenis rompi tempur tersebut diminati banyak negara, baik di Asia maupun Amerika.

Stephen mengatakan Thailand, Filipina, Malaysia, dan Amerika memesan produk tersebut hingga jumlah ribuan unit untuk digunakan sebagai komponen pelindung pasukan militer maupun penegak hukum mereka,

"Inovasi ini lebih maju dibandingkan Amerika yang masih menggunakan kantong es untuk mendinginkan badan. Padahal mereka kan senior di bidang teknologi militer," katanya.

Indonesia juga masih memiliki potensi pada bidang pengembangan persenjataan dan pertahanan ringan maupun menengah.

Terdapat kendaraan taktis buatan PT Sentra Surya Ekajaya (SSE) yang telah digunakan sejumlah pasukan khusus Indonesia seperti Komando Pasukan Katak (Kopaska) TNI AL, Detasemen Jala Menkara (Denjaka) Korps Marinir, dan Komando Pasukan Khusus (Kopassus) TNI AD.

"Kita juga telah mengirim lima unit kendaraan angkut personel lapis baja ke Srilanka. Sampai sekarang tidak ada keluhan," kata Chief Executive Officer PT Sentra Surya Ekajaya, Eka Suryajaya.

Sementara itu, Dinas Penelitian dan Pengembangan (Dislitbang) TNI AD telah berinovasi dengan mengembangkan sejumlah produk.

Inovasi terbaru dari Dislitbang TNI AD ialah Kendaraan Intai-Tempur Komodo dan Senapan Mesin Multi Laras (SMML) kaliber 7,62 milimeter.

"Kendaraan Komodo ini adalah hasil riset mandiri Dislitbang dan bekerjasama dengan PT Fin Komodo Technology di Cimahi, Bandung," kata Kepala Seksi Rekayasa Mekanik Laboratorium Dislitbang TNI AD, Mayor Infantri Rudy Heru Yudoyono.

Terobosan lain yang dilakukan Dislitbang TNI AD ialah pengembangan SMML yang menggunakan mekanisme mirip seperti Gatling Gun buatan Amerika.

"Ini adalah versi ke tiga, sudah mengalami perubahan dan penyempurnaan dari versi sebelumnya. Untuk mengembangkan ini kita juga kerja sama dengan PT Pindad," kata Rudy menjelaskan.

Transfer Teknologi
Dalam perkembangannya, Indonesia juga menjalin kerja sama dengan sejumlah pihak dari luar negeri untuk turut membantu mengembangkan industri pertahanan.

Kerja sama yang dilakukan dapat bermacam-macam bentuknya, dan biasanya turut disertakan dalam sebuah kontrak pembelian atau penjualan produk militer antar negara.

Indonesia mensyaratkan suatu kerja sama kepada negara yang menawarkan produk militernya.

Kerja sama tersebut ialah Transfer of Technology (ToT), yaitu suatu kerja sama yang mengharuskan penjual membagi kemampuan teknologi pembuatan produk mereka kepada pembeli, baik sebagian maupun keseluruhan.

Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara Indonesia Budi Santoso mengatakan Indonesia juga mengajukan syarat khusus terhadap setiap pembelian pesawat tempur dari luar negeri.

"Kalau mau jual pesawat ke Indonesia jangan hanya jual saja, tapi perakitan akhirnya harus di Indonesia," kata Budi.

Dengan begitu, katanya, Indonesia bisa leluasa melakukan perbaikan atau upgrade secara mandiri tanpa harus mengirim ke negara asal pembuatannya.

"Siapa pun saya dukung asalkan buat pabrik perakitannya di Indonesia, di mana pun silahkan. Tidak harus di PT DI," kata Budi menjelaskan.

Eurofighter Typhoon
Indonesia kini sedang dalam rencana penggantian armada pesawat tempur F-5 Tiger.

Budi mengatakan, saat ini perusahaan konsorsium dari Eropa, Eurofighter, menjadi pihak yang tengah bernegosiasi terkait persyaratan tersebut, yaitu menyerahkan proses perakitan jet tempur Typhoon di Indonesia.

"Nanti setiap bagian pesawat akan datang ke Indonesia. Seperti sayap dari Italia dan Spanyol, badan pesawat dari Jerman atau Inggris, akan dikirim dan dirakit di sini," kata Budi.

Pengecekan akhir dan tes terbang yang pertama kali pun akan dilakukan oleh Indonesia, katanya.

Budi lebih lanjut mengatakan Eurofighter menawarkan desain dan fitur khusus pada pesawat itu sehingga varian Typhoon milik Indonesia akan berbeda dengan varian yang dimiliki negara lain.

"Ada Conformal Fuel Tank (CFT) di sisi atas, dan ini desain baru yang belum pernah dibuat. Sekarang mereka juga meminta saya untuk menghitung desainnya kepada mereka," katanya.

CFT pada Typhoon menambah daya angkut persenjataan di bagian sayap, serta meningkatkan aerodinamisme pesawat ketika bermanuver di udara.

Budi menuturkan banyak negara yang menawarkan penjualan berbagai jenis pesawat tempur ke Indonesia, namun enggan memenuhi syarat tersebut.

"Alasannya karena itu kan rahasia negara. Tapi Typhoon ini kan konsorsium dari Jerman, Inggris, Italia, dan Spanyol, jadi sudah bukan rahasia negara lagi dong?," kata Budi.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Adding few pictures from above news to live up the thread...






*P2 APC for Srilanka*





*Sritex line of products*





*Komodo vehicle research Dislitbang with PT Fin Komodo Technology*





*7,62 milimeter kalibre Multi Barrel  Machine Gun *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indos said:


> After having a speech on a Radio, Bung Tomo was never found, it seems that he went into the war right after the speech and died during the fight.


correction, Bung Tomo died during Hajj pilgrim in Saudi Arabia 7 october 1981.
Sutomo - Wikipedia bahasa Indonesia, ensiklopedia bebas


----------



## Indos

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> correction, Bung Tomo died during Hajj pilgrim in Saudi Arabia 7 october 1981.
> Sutomo - Wikipedia bahasa Indonesia, ensiklopedia bebas



Thanks bro for the correction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Tuesday, 25 November 2014, Indian Air Force Chief Marshal Arup Raha visited Indonesia and meet with Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu in Jakarta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

baukiki88 said:


> Produk pertahanan karya lokal kualitas internasional
> Sabtu, 22 November 2014 08:20 WIB | 4.443 Views
> Oleh Roy Rosa Bachtiar
> Produk pertahanan karya lokal kualitas internasional
> ilustrasi - Eurofighter Typhoon (pesawat tempur multi-peran) di udara dengan sinar laser terlihat dalam presentasi dan penyerahan Eurfighter ke 100 kepada angkatan udara Jerman. (arsip/REUTERS/Michaela Rehle)
> 
> Kalau mau jual pesawat ke Indonesia jangan hanya jual saja, tapi perakitan akhirnya harus di Indonesia."
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Persenjataan dan perlengkapan militer produk Indonesia ternyata sudah mendunia, hal itu terungkap dalam pameran Indodefence 2014 baru-baru ini di Jakarta.
> 
> Perusahaan garmen Sritex memproduksi pakaian militer ke 30 negara seperti Jerman, Malaysia, Amerika, Swedia, dan lain sebagainya.
> 
> "Kita sudah suplai ke 30 negara, seperti seragam loreng, jaket, Pakaian Dinas Harian (PDH)," kata Torang Siburian, selaku General Manager Sritex.
> 
> Keunggulan pakaian militer buatan perusahaan yang berlokasi di Solo ini ialah penggunaan teknologi anti-infra merah, anti-api, anti-air, hingga anti-serangga, pada seragam garapannya sehingga mampu mendukung operasi militer di setiap medan.
> 
> Terdapat juga rompi tempur canggih buatan PT Farin Industri Nusantara yang bermarkas di Bandung Jawa Barat.
> 
> Rompi yang mampu menyerap panas tersebut merupakan hasil penelitian bersama dengan Puslitbang (pusat penelitian dan pengembangan) Polri dan Kementerian Pertahanan.
> 
> Menurut Stephen Nusantara, Presiden Direktur Farin, rompi yang kerap digunakan militer maupun kepolisian kerap menyebabkan heat stress (Kondisi panas tubuh yang berlebih), sehingga menurunkan ketahanan fisik prajurit.
> 
> "Dengan lapisan ini, panas yang dihasilkan tubuh akan diubah menjadi dingin melalui proses kimiawi dari lapisan tersebut," kata Stephen.
> 
> Dia mengatakan lapisan yang bisa diaplikasikan kepada semua jenis rompi tempur tersebut diminati banyak negara, baik di Asia maupun Amerika.
> 
> Stephen mengatakan Thailand, Filipina, Malaysia, dan Amerika memesan produk tersebut hingga jumlah ribuan unit untuk digunakan sebagai komponen pelindung pasukan militer maupun penegak hukum mereka,
> 
> "Inovasi ini lebih maju dibandingkan Amerika yang masih menggunakan kantong es untuk mendinginkan badan. Padahal mereka kan senior di bidang teknologi militer," katanya.
> 
> Indonesia juga masih memiliki potensi pada bidang pengembangan persenjataan dan pertahanan ringan maupun menengah.
> 
> Terdapat kendaraan taktis buatan PT Sentra Surya Ekajaya (SSE) yang telah digunakan sejumlah pasukan khusus Indonesia seperti Komando Pasukan Katak (Kopaska) TNI AL, Detasemen Jala Menkara (Denjaka) Korps Marinir, dan Komando Pasukan Khusus (Kopassus) TNI AD.
> 
> "Kita juga telah mengirim lima unit kendaraan angkut personel lapis baja ke Srilanka. Sampai sekarang tidak ada keluhan," kata Chief Executive Officer PT Sentra Surya Ekajaya, Eka Suryajaya.
> 
> Sementara itu, Dinas Penelitian dan Pengembangan (Dislitbang) TNI AD telah berinovasi dengan mengembangkan sejumlah produk.
> 
> Inovasi terbaru dari Dislitbang TNI AD ialah Kendaraan Intai-Tempur Komodo dan Senapan Mesin Multi Laras (SMML) kaliber 7,62 milimeter.
> 
> "Kendaraan Komodo ini adalah hasil riset mandiri Dislitbang dan bekerjasama dengan PT Fin Komodo Technology di Cimahi, Bandung," kata Kepala Seksi Rekayasa Mekanik Laboratorium Dislitbang TNI AD, Mayor Infantri Rudy Heru Yudoyono.
> 
> Terobosan lain yang dilakukan Dislitbang TNI AD ialah pengembangan SMML yang menggunakan mekanisme mirip seperti Gatling Gun buatan Amerika.
> 
> "Ini adalah versi ke tiga, sudah mengalami perubahan dan penyempurnaan dari versi sebelumnya. Untuk mengembangkan ini kita juga kerja sama dengan PT Pindad," kata Rudy menjelaskan.
> 
> Transfer Teknologi
> Dalam perkembangannya, Indonesia juga menjalin kerja sama dengan sejumlah pihak dari luar negeri untuk turut membantu mengembangkan industri pertahanan.
> 
> Kerja sama yang dilakukan dapat bermacam-macam bentuknya, dan biasanya turut disertakan dalam sebuah kontrak pembelian atau penjualan produk militer antar negara.
> 
> Indonesia mensyaratkan suatu kerja sama kepada negara yang menawarkan produk militernya.
> 
> Kerja sama tersebut ialah Transfer of Technology (ToT), yaitu suatu kerja sama yang mengharuskan penjual membagi kemampuan teknologi pembuatan produk mereka kepada pembeli, baik sebagian maupun keseluruhan.
> 
> Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara Indonesia Budi Santoso mengatakan Indonesia juga mengajukan syarat khusus terhadap setiap pembelian pesawat tempur dari luar negeri.
> 
> "Kalau mau jual pesawat ke Indonesia jangan hanya jual saja, tapi perakitan akhirnya harus di Indonesia," kata Budi.
> 
> Dengan begitu, katanya, Indonesia bisa leluasa melakukan perbaikan atau upgrade secara mandiri tanpa harus mengirim ke negara asal pembuatannya.
> 
> "Siapa pun saya dukung asalkan buat pabrik perakitannya di Indonesia, di mana pun silahkan. Tidak harus di PT DI," kata Budi menjelaskan.
> 
> Eurofighter Typhoon
> Indonesia kini sedang dalam rencana penggantian armada pesawat tempur F-5 Tiger.
> 
> Budi mengatakan, saat ini perusahaan konsorsium dari Eropa, Eurofighter, menjadi pihak yang tengah bernegosiasi terkait persyaratan tersebut, yaitu menyerahkan proses perakitan jet tempur Typhoon di Indonesia.
> 
> "Nanti setiap bagian pesawat akan datang ke Indonesia. Seperti sayap dari Italia dan Spanyol, badan pesawat dari Jerman atau Inggris, akan dikirim dan dirakit di sini," kata Budi.
> 
> Pengecekan akhir dan tes terbang yang pertama kali pun akan dilakukan oleh Indonesia, katanya.
> 
> Budi lebih lanjut mengatakan Eurofighter menawarkan desain dan fitur khusus pada pesawat itu sehingga varian Typhoon milik Indonesia akan berbeda dengan varian yang dimiliki negara lain.
> 
> "Ada Conformal Fuel Tank (CFT) di sisi atas, dan ini desain baru yang belum pernah dibuat. Sekarang mereka juga meminta saya untuk menghitung desainnya kepada mereka," katanya.
> 
> CFT pada Typhoon menambah daya angkut persenjataan di bagian sayap, serta meningkatkan aerodinamisme pesawat ketika bermanuver di udara.
> 
> Budi menuturkan banyak negara yang menawarkan penjualan berbagai jenis pesawat tempur ke Indonesia, namun enggan memenuhi syarat tersebut.
> 
> "Alasannya karena itu kan rahasia negara. Tapi Typhoon ini kan konsorsium dari Jerman, Inggris, Italia, dan Spanyol, jadi sudah bukan rahasia negara lagi dong?," kata Budi.



Guys keep the post in english this is an english forum, forum rules.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Latest anoa armored vehicle development - Amphibian version.





*A man watching anoa armored vehicle with big propeller behind, ready for trial*





*Defense minister watching anoa armore vehicle with big propeller behind, ready for trial*





*Anoa armored vehicle - The amphibian version, emerge from the water... Success*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

Skyshield has been Delivered to Armed Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Indonesian Contigent win at ASEAN Armies Rifle Championship

AARM-2014) - In the first two days of AARM-24, the 10 shooting contingents have competed in Match 1 including: Rifle, Machine Gun, Carbine, Men Pistol and Ladies Pistol.

These are the results after two days of competition:

Rifle Match 1:

- The Gold Medal taken by Rodney L Rizano (the Philippines).

- The Silver Medal taken by Sugeng Widocdo (Indonesia).

- The Bronze Medal taken by Atthantowit Toonarsoon (Thailand).

Carbine Match 1:

- The Gold Medal taken by Hader DHammara (the Philippines).

- The Silver Medal taken Asnawi Bin Ahmad (Malaysia).

- The Bronze Medal taken by Suranto (Indonesia).

Men Pistol Match 1:

- The Gold Medal taken by Suparjono (Indonesia).

- The Silver Medal taken by Passakhon Somyom (Thailand ).

- The Bronze Medal taken by Safrin (Indonesia).

Ladies Pistol Match 1:

- The Gold Medal taken by Eva Triana (Indonesia).

- The Silver Medal taken by Winarsih (Indonesia).

- The Bronze Medal taken by Pham Thi Ha (Vietnam).

Machine Gun Match 1:

- The Gold Medal taken by Tuyato and Samudin (Indonesia).

- The Silver Medal taken by Andarias Bede and Priyanta (Indonesia).

- The Bronze Medal taken by Mohamad Samsui Bin Sulong and Muhamad Erwan Bin Muhammad Himi (Brunei).

















Result

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

singapore M16
philipine M16
malaysia M16
Indonesia SS2

Congratulate to Philippines, Malaysia and Vietnam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

category of Team Machine Gun, Gold Medal belongs to Indonesia Army Machine Gun team





category of All-round Machine Gun, Gold Medal: Gunner Turyanto and Samsudin (Indonesia)





category of Rifle Match 2, Gold Medal belongs to gunner Sugeng Widodo (Indonesia).





In category of Men Pistol Match 2, Gold Medal belongs to gunner Iman Suhri Lubis (Indonesia)





In category of Ladies Pistol match 2, Gold Medal belongs to gunner Ni Nyoman (Indonesia)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Major General Nguyen Khac Hat awarding Trophy to Indonesia Army machine gun team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

The rifle were used by Indonesian Delegation

Pindad SS2/Assault Rifle 2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Marine ( Taifib ) Free Fall Excercise _Pulau Setoko, Batam, Sabtu (8/11)_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baukiki88

*Indonesia threatens missile attacks against intrusions in South China, Celebes seas*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
25 November 2014


Tensions near the South China Sea region have been raised a notch after Indonesia indicated that it is considering deploying ship-launched missiles against foreign fishing vessels that intrude into its territorial waters.

The remark was made by Indonesia's newly appointed co-ordinating minister for political, legal and security affairs, Tedjo Edhy Purdijatno, on 25 November during a press conference at the presidential palace in Jakarta.

The ex-Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) chief was briefing reporters on the arrest of 10 foreign fishing vessels that had intruded into the country's territorial waters. Some of these vessels were detained in the Natuna Islands region near the southern tip of the South China Sea on 19 November.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Aerospace Industry Thread has become sticky Today......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

Congratulation (^_^)d @Indos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> Congratulation (^_^)d @Indos



Thanks bro, I hope our contribution to our nation is more than this..........  

Hoping to see PDF Indo brigade infiltrate Indonesia future politics though, damn so many childish politician at our nation now, need to crush them all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Raider Infantry unit conduct exercise






Helicopter Bell 412EP supporting the Raider to conduct their mission





Indonesian Raider ground vehicle armed with CIS 50 Heavy Machine Gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soryu

congrat Indonesian, you win most medal at AARM-24, shame on Vietnam team ... it should become lesson for our soldiers try more in traning their skill.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Kostrad Airborne soldiers


















photo credit : wiraaryaguna @ instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi’s waves of opportunity*
26Nov 2014
By Ristian Atriandi Supriyanto






_Today ASPI has released _Waves of opportunity: Enhancing Australia–Indonesia maritime security cooperation_. The full report can be found here [PDF]._

At the recent East Asia Summit (EAS), Indonesia’s President Joko ‘Jokowi’ Widodo spoke about Indonesia’s new maritime doctrine, the ‘World Maritime Axis’ concept. But what does that mean? Some criticise the term for its negative connotations, as in ‘axis powers’, or ‘axis of evil’. Perhaps it’s more apt to describe it as a ‘pivot’, as the US ‘rebalance’ used to be termed.

The World Maritime Axis highlights that ‘the sea is becoming more important for our future’, wroteJokowi. Indonesia is increasingly aware of its central location along the sea lanes that connect two strategic oceans, the Indian and Pacific. Hence, Jakarta has warmly embraced the term ‘Indo-Pacific’ not only as diplomatic jargon [PDF], but as strategic comprehension.

But the important shift isn’t just maritime. Rather, it’s how Indonesia views its surrounding geography. Indonesia has traditionally looked north and east toward the Pacific, for economic, diplomatic and strategic reasons in its engagements with ASEAN and the major powers, including the US. The World Maritime Axis aims to give greater attention to the less-understood, but no less important, Indian Ocean in Jakarta’s mental map [PDF].

That brings Australia (and India) into the equation. The Indian Ocean, including the Timor Sea, has been known as a sea of troubles due to challenges ranging from people smuggling and illegal fishing, to more strategic Chinese submarine forays and the security of its maritime choke-points—including the Malacca, Sunda, and Lombok Straits. No countries are better poised to address challenges to those vital waterways than Australia and Indonesia [PDF].

Maritime security cooperation can therefore support some, if not all, of the five pillars of the World Maritime Axis concept: rebuilding the maritime culture; enhancing the maritime economy (especially the fishing industry); improving maritime infrastructure and connectivity (through the‘sea highway’ proposal); engaging in maritime diplomacy (such as the chairmanship of IORA); and strengthening maritime defence.

First, trust must be built between policymakers. Cooperation can be both a way to build and maintain trust and an end in itself. Trust-building can start from personal ties between policymakers at both strategic and operational/tactical levels to underpin the formal consultative and dialogue processes, such as the Indonesia-Australia Defence Strategic Dialogue, annual leaders’ meeting, and the 2+2 foreign and defence ministers’ meeting. Institutionalising personal ties, such as those facilitated by the Ikatan Alumni Pertahanan Indonesia-Australia (IKAHAN), is useful but could be more so if expanded to include civilian counterparts, such as law-enforcement officials. With trust anything is possible. Both countries could discuss their individual—and potentially their collective—plans to prevent or counter the threat of force in territorial disputes, such as in the South China Sea.

Second, there’s an apparent need to streamline institutional stove-piping and bureaucracies responsible for cooperation. Cooperation currently takes a siloed form: each agency responsible does its own thing. The problem partly lies in Indonesia’s multiple, but poorly coordinated, maritime-security agencies. The Badan Koordinasi Keamanan Laut (Maritime Security Coordinating Agency, BAKORKAMLA) is supposedly responsible for coordinating 12 agencies. But competition among some of them has stymied operations and precipitated turf battles. As such, BAKORKAMLA will soon become the Badan Keamanan Laut (Maritime Security Agency, BAKAMLA) as Indonesia’s new Coastguard so that it can gain a command authority. Even then, overlaps and duplication of roles will still exist. Under National Law No. 32/2014 on Marine Affairs, BAKAMLA would be responsible for patrols, search and rescue, and law enforcement, similar to other agencies such as Marine Police and Transport Ministry’s Sea and Coast Guard Unit (KPLP). That necessitates major legal and institutional reforms. The formation of the Australian Border Force (ABF) [PDF] next year could give Indonesia useful insights on the Australian experience in streamlining multiple agencies responsible for maritime security.

Third, while Indonesia still lacks the capacity to secure its waters effectively, Australian assistance needs to be recalibrated. Rather than giving hardware assets, assistance should be aimed toward improving Indonesia’s maritime security policymaking and assisting Indonesia to contribute more in regional maritime security. Australia can offer education and training opportunities for BAKAMLA’s officials, while simultaneously planning for future BAKAMLA-ABF exercises. Such training could be jointly conducted in other countries, such as Timor-Leste [PDF].

Fourth, the ultimate achievement of security cooperation should be maritime domain awareness (MDA) along the maritime boundary. MDA is essentially a comprehensive understanding about what’s happening over, on, and under the sea and along the littoral. Australia has voiced support for Indonesia’s National Maritime Security Information Center. That Center could support surveillance and information-sharing cooperation between Australia and Indonesia.

Finally, Indonesia can engage in joint tri-service military exercises with Australia, both to increase interoperability and to make our two armed forces more comfortable about working together in a joint environment. Submarine search and rescue might be another opportunity to add weight to bilateral cooperation.

Notwithstanding those opportunities, old problems remain and new ones can arise. For Indonesia, it remains to be seen whether the President can promote his ideas beyond the circle of advisers and ministers. He must convince the skeptics in the parliament, the bureaucracy, and the public that the World Maritime Axis concept is indeed what Indonesia needs to navigate the Indo-Pacific century.

_Ristian Atriandi Supriyanto is an associate research fellow in the RSIS Maritime Security Programme and author of _Waves of opportunity: Enhancing Australia–Indonesia maritime security cooperation_. Image courtesy of Department of Defence.

http://www.aspistrategist.org.au/_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia: Widodo government heralds more muscular strategic posture*

21Nov 2014 By Greta Nabbs-Keller







Prior to President Joko Widodo’s inauguration, one of his principal advisers lamented Indonesia’s weak state mentality. In a critique of Indonesia’s defence posture, which he characterised as ‘too passive’, he quipped to seminar participants that Indonesia’s South-China-Sea-located ‘Natuna [Islands] would be snatched and Indonesia forced to snatch them back again!’

Not so, if the more robust defence of Indonesia’s airspace is anything to go by. In the last few weeks, the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) has scrambled its Russian-made Sukhoi fighters on three separate occasions to intercept civil aircraft traversing Indonesia’s airspace without necessary flight clearances.

Although Indonesia has scrambled its fighters previously in response to perceived incursions, three incidents in as many weeks is unprecedented. The incidents have undoubtedly provided the Sukhoi pilots from Makassar’s Sultan Hasanuddin Air Base with some useful combat training experience, but they also indicate a more muscular strategic posture by the Widodo government.

Indonesia’s military brass, it seems, is getting more serious about defending the country’s territorial integrity. The nation’s diplomats, meanwhile, are pursuing a foreign policy predicated on a more hard-nosed calculus of national interests.

Widodo’s global maritime axis doctrine (_poros maritim dunia_), the centrepiece of his foreign policy platform, can best be understood as the geopolitical component of a broader maritime development agenda. Its defence aspects include (PDF) a boost to Indonesia’s naval capabilities, enhanced Indian Ocean defence diplomacy, and a strong emphasis on the protection of Indonesia’s maritime sovereignty and the security and welfare of its outer islands.

Widodo’s projected increase in Indonesia’s defence spending from 0.8 to 1.5%of GDP within five years is to be concentrated on building naval capabilities. It remains highly contingent upon global economic growth rates and the success of further macroeconomic reform within Indonesia. But if achieved, it would see a doubling in Indonesia’s defence spending from around $7.83 billion (IDR 83 trillion) to $15 billion.

There is, of course, considerable policy continuity with the previous government. The Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono (SBY) administration oversaw both a relatively rapid increase in defence expenditure and the procurement and/or indigenous production of more modern military air and naval platforms. Those include new Changbogo-class diesel electric submarines; Sigma corvettes; KCR-60/KCR-40 missile attack craft; stealth trimaran patrol craft and AS565 Panther helicopters with anti-submarine warfare (ASW) capabilities.

However, Widodo has given prioritisation of the seas greater institutional substance. This is evident in his appointment of former chief of naval staff Admiral (retd) Tedjo Edhy Purdijatno as the powerful Coordinating Minister for Politics, Legal and Security Affairs and in his decision to establish a new Coordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs led by distinguished scientist and marine resources expert, Indroyono Soesilo.

Whilst the Indonesian Armed Forces has indicated a greater willingness to respond to territorial incursions with displays of hard power, diplomats are recalibrating foreign policy settings to reflect redefined national interests. Such interests are predicated upon a maritime-led model of economic growth and the robust defence of both the country’s political and territorial sovereignty.

Under the new government, SBY’s ‘one thousand friends, zero enemies’ mantra has been consigned to the historical dustbin by Widodo’s advisers. The country’s diplomatic motto can now more accurately be characterised as ‘pro-people’ and ‘pro-growth’. Implicit in this is a rejection of a previous foreign policy approach perceived as over-conciliatory and lacking in substance.

Indonesia’s new foreign minister, Retno Marsudi, is now ‘expected to put more attention on bilateral relations, which would directly benefit Indonesia rather than multilateral processes’. Coming from influential Widodo adviser, Rizal Sukma, who has previously expounded the need for a ‘post-ASEAN foreign policy’, this is code for a more pragmatic appraisal of ASEAN’s utility to Indonesia’s foreign policy interests.

In short, Indonesia looks set to test ASEAN’s consensus norms, and won’t retreat from offending its neighbours. ‘To uphold our political sovereignty, what we must do is preserve the sovereignty of the Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia. We’ll do this firmly and clearly’, stated new foreign minister Retno Marsudi.

It seems demands that Indonesia discard its weak-state mentality are finally beginning to have real military and diplomatic consequences.

_Greta Nabbs-Keller is the director of Dragonminster Consulting, a Brisbane-based company providing Indonesia expertise to government, university and private sector clients._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesian military improves quality and role of education and training command*
Jumat, 28 November 2014 18:34 WIB |




General TNI Moeldoko. (ANTARA/Andika Wahyu)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Military (TNI) has improved the quality and role of the Education and Training Command (Kodiklat) in a bid to boost the quality of human resources in the institution.

"The military policy involves the improvement of human resources, taking into consideration the arrival of sophisticated weapons system," Indonesian Military (TNI) Chief General Moeldoko stated here on Friday.

Moreover, he remarked that upgrading the capabilities of the soldiers with the latest technology was also incorporated in the primary weaponry defense system (Alutsista).

"It is pointless without interoperability. The power of the military (navy, air force, and army) will be designated properly, both in terms of software and hardware. So, it will be in control," Moeldoko affirmed.

Besides improving the ability to operate main weapons systems, Moeldoko noted that the TNI has also improved its quality and intelligence capabilities.

"We are taking effective and efficient efforts. We want to create intelligent humans who have the mastery of intelligence by educating them for a period of over six months at the Strategic Intelligence Agency (BAIS)," he reported.

General Moeldoko also emphasized that the ranks of the military leadership have also formulated policies to improve the strength of the military by eliminating sectoral ego.

"All of our policies run properly," he added.
(Uu.A063/INE/KR-BSR/F001)

Indonesian military improves quality and role of education and training command - ANTARA News

*Indonesia’s Maritime Role Hinges on ‘Pillars’*
By Bantarto Bandoro on 08:41 pm Nov 27, 2014
Category Commentary, Opinion
Tags: Joko Widodo, maritime policy, National Police, Navy



An officer from the Indonesian Navy surveying the Singapore Straits amid naval signal flags on a Naval Command Center in Batam, Indonesia, during an Indonesia and Singapore navy joint demonstration in the Singapore Straits in this file photo on May 27, 2005. (EPA Photo/How Hwee Young)

President Joko Widodo is serious in making Indonesia a more active and capable maritime player in the region. But this requires not only a stronger and more modernized navy, as well as a better equipped marine security police, but also effective inter agency coordination dealing with a wide spectrum of maritime affairs.

The national police for maritime security and the navy, however, have already complained about the prospect of their role in supporting the government’s maritime nexus — unless they are given a much larger budget to buy fuel in order to operate their patrol boats.

Joko’s message about Indonesia’s rightful aspirations as a seagoing Indo-Pacific power — that is, an archipelagic country connecting two oceans — is at the outset full of rhetoric until he, in the East Asia Summit (EAS) held in Naypyidaw, Myanmar, outlined the five underlying pillars of the policy: A revival of Indonesia’s maritime culture, recognizing the link between the country’s archipelagic geography, identity and livelihood; improved management of Indonesia’s oceans and fisheries through the development of the country’s fishing industry and building maritime food sovereignty and security; boosting Indonesia’s maritime economy by improving the country’s port infrastructure, shipping industry, and maritime tourism; maritime diplomacy that encourages Indonesia’s partners to work together to eliminate conflict arising over illegal fishing, breaches of sovereignty, territorial disputes, piracy and environmental concerns like marine pollution; and bolstering Indonesia’s maritime defenses, both to support the country’s maritime sovereignty and wealth, and to fulfill its role in maintaining security.

Those five pillars are integrated and one cannot be seen in isolation from the other if the Indonesia’s maritime nexus is to be proven strategically beneficial for the country’s well being.

In his East Asian Summit speech, the president said Indonesia is “obliged” as a “fulcrum between two oceans” to bolster its maritime defenses, both to protect its own sovereignty and to maintain regional navigational safety.

The fourth and fifth pillar of Indonesia’s maritime policy looks well enough to provide the country’s maritime defense as well as the safety of navigation and maritime security.

The world “pillar,” to some evoke the sense of Samson standing between two huge pillars of a great building, with a hand on each pillar. He pushes the pillars with all his might until it causes them to collapse, killing him.

The world pillar brings to mind visions great strength that stand upright and hold an important structure in place.

The president vowed to restore Indonesia’s maritime status and profile by adhering to the strategic importance of the sea in dealing with comprehensive maritime issues.

The Asia Pacific will definitely be central to Indonesia’s maritime nexus. It not only the world’s most politicized maritime region, but it is also full of instances of maritime diplomacy going back centuries involving not only traditional maritime powers like the United States and the United Kingdom, but also less traditional maritime powers.

The president hopes the pillars of the country’s maritime policy will serve to anchor Indonesia’s role as a force for security as well as regional stability.

Joko stated in his inaugural speech that Indonesia will continue to adhere to and execute a free and active foreign policy, regardless of the impact of the changing strategic environment Indonesia faced.

With maritime nexus as one of the main components of Indonesia’s external relations, Jokowi wanted to strike a balance between economic development and the enhancement of its maritime infrastructures (pillar two and three). Not only that, the policy also aims at making Indonesia a leader in tackling fresh regional maritime security issues as envisioned in the fourth pillar of the policy.

Indonesia’s quest for a strong and sustainable maritime status does require constant strategic policy steps to further prove the importance of those five pillars as they imply that Indonesia has to enhance and strengthen, if not regain, its international standing by taking fresh maritime security initiatives. But that would mean countries in the region also need to step up cooperation and support in Indonesia’s attempt to eliminate conflict over illegal fishing, territorial disputes, piracy, and environmental concerns like marine pollution.

For Indonesia’s trading and security partners, President Joko’s maritime policy presents ample and interesting opportunities for collaboration. This is the essence of the fourth pillar of the country’s maritime nexus.

It is appropriate, if not timely, that the pillars of Indonesia’s maritime nexus is introduced as the country and the region are now facing and will continue to face the reality that issues related to maritime security have extended beyond the classical geostrategic issues.

The fourth pillar of the maritime policy indicates that maritime security issues have now become more complex and diffused due to the very quick changes in the economy and technology, which heavily impact on the security of the state and stability of the region. A sense of a diffused and global maritime security threat has prevailed.

With the introduction of the pillars of Indonesia’s maritime policy, the country is politically and strategically committed to developing some kind of long-term insurance for regional maritime security and stability of the Asia Pacific.

The logical and strategic consequence is that Indonesia would have to mobilize whatever national resources it has at its disposal to make sure that the pillars stand upright and hold up the nation’s maritime infrastructure.

Not only that: the government must make sure that the funding for the maritime policy pillars is available to secure the maintenance of such a maritime nexus.

In short, Indonesia’s approach to global and regional maritime security issues is already unfolding, knitting states together in collaborative partnerships to promote a better and safer environment of maritime security.

_Bantarto Bandoro is a senior lecturer at the School of Defense Strategy at the Indonesian Defense University (IDU) in Jakarta._

Indonesia's Maritime Role Hinges on ‘Pillars’ - The Jakarta Globe


----------



## baukiki88

No new equipments??? zzz boring already


----------



## Nike

baukiki88 said:


> No new equipments??? zzz boring already




the new government need time to adjust themselves with the pace of their works first


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Latest LAPAN UAV development LSU-05, LSU-03, LSU-02





*LSU 05* cruising range of 240 miles, flying endurance 8 hours and is capable of carrying a load of 30 km.





*LSU 03*













*LSU 02*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

LAPAN 51th Anniversary : LAPAN Submit LSU 02 Drone to the Army
pertahananbangsa.blogspot.com/2014/11/hut-lapan-ke-51-lapan-serahkan-drone.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dante

madokafc said:


> we want to get stample Halal for made in Is**** products.....


What kind of product madokafc?I'm not aware on any defense products that jointly being develop by Israeli and Azerbeijan 
other than UAV and artillery system


----------



## Nike

credit to original uploader


----------



## Nike

Dante said:


> What kind of product madokafc?I'm not aware on any defense products that jointly being develop by Israeli and Azerbeijan
> other than UAV and artillery system



they will joint developt some Electronic warfare system, radar artillery system, armor, and etc....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Army Infantry Raider units

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aliaselin

From Wiki，it said Indonesia has ordered TD-2000B and QW-3, but I have searched the database from SIPIR's database, it showed that Indonesia get only 15 QW-3 launcher, so there are something confusing:
1. Had Indonesia ordered QW-3 MANPADS separately except the ones mounted on trucks?
2. One suite of TD-2000B includes 64 launcher of QW Vanguard MANPADS, so didn't this number of launcher is too small?
Can any member here from Indonesia answer my question? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nike

aliaselin said:


> From Wiki，it said Indonesia has ordered TD-2000B and QW-3, but I have searched the database from SIPIR's database, it showed that Indonesia get only 15 QW-3 launcher, so there are something confusing:
> 1. Had Indonesia ordered QW-3 MANPADS separately except the ones mounted on trucks?
> 2. One suite of TD-2000B includes 64 launcher of QW Vanguard MANPADS, so didn't this number of launcher is too small?
> Can any member here from Indonesia answer my question? Thanks in advance.



QW 3 and TD-2000B deal is done separately as their user is different too, QW 3 Manpads system has been ordered by our Paskhas (Air Force ground units) and it is true they've got delivery of 15 launcher as their first batch shipments to equip an company and the rest of the shipment has been delivered smoothly until the Air forces starting to chose Chiron Manpads to protect their bases in tandem with Oerlikon Skyshield. As for TD-2000B the user is our Army, and frankly i don't know the exact number of them in which have been operated in Indonesia today. As far as i can remember, at least two AA battalion in our army formations has been equipped with TD-2000B.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Old guard Ryamizard to 
reboot New Order approach *

Rendi A. Witular, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Fri, November 28 2014, 7:53 AM

Headlines News
After retiring from the military almost a decade ago, newly appointed Defense Minister Gen. (ret.) Ryamizard Ryacudu, 64, has returned to the fray with a plan to reboot New Order-era policies. 

In a discussion held until late on Wednesday, Ryamizard’s physically frail appearance had not dimmed his flare, as the highly decorated field commander credited with clamping down on separatist movements in Aceh and Papua spoke with force. 

But his take on several defense issues left many puzzled, particularly over his vision for military 
management. 

Ryamizard repeatedly emphasized the need for the military to expand its engagement in other sectors, with an expectation that it would eventually revive the outdated military doctrine of Total Defense System (Sistem Pertahanan Semesta).


Ryamizard recommends revival of the TNI community-service program
Ryamizard proposes placing the National Police under the Home Affairs Ministry
The doctrine is an all-encompassing view that provides leeway for the military’s “involvement” in civilian areas and institutions — more or less how the military operated during Soeharto’s three-decades-long rule. 

“The Soviet Union was torn apart not because it had no advanced weapons. It was dissolved because it did not apply the Total Defense System. Advanced weaponry cannot guarantee our unity and defense capability,” said Ryamizard.

While the proposal is deemed effective at fending off foreign invasions, Ryamizard said that future threats to the nation revolved around terrorist acts stemming from the proliferation of extremism.

“The likelihood of foreign invasion is very small. Our immediate threats are actually extremism, illegal fishing and smuggling,” he said. 

He also recommended the revival of the military’s (TNI) community-service program, popularly known as AMD, or ABRI Masuk Desa (military enters the village) during the New Order.

Soeharto used the AMD as a tool to spy on any form of resistance to his rule and to gain political support from villagers across the country to hold on to power.

“We can accelerate rural development through the revival of the program,” said Ryamizard, citing his success spearheading an emergency response team after the 2004 tsunami in Aceh. 

Ryamizard has also proposed placing the National Police under the Home Ministry rather than under the President, an idea he would present to President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo. 

He argued that the since the TNI was placed under the Defense Ministry, there was no reason not to apply the same system to the National Police. “No countries place the police directly under the president.”

The 1998 reform movement stripped the military of domestic security authority; separated from the military, the police was made the sole guardian of internal security. 

Ryamizard has proposed changing that arrangement by re-vesting the military with some domestic security powers, particularly with respect to counterterrorism.

“Since terrorists use war gear, the military has the authority to step in. I will propose a greater role for the TNI to the House of Representatives,” he said.

Ryamizard’s penchant for action may stem from his long career as a field commander and comparatively time spent behind the desk.

Although he retired in 2005, most current TNI top brass retain a high level of admiration for Ryamizard for his leadership during combat. 

However, analysts have argued that Ryamizard’s appointment as defense minister had more to do with his influence in the TNI than it did his strategic vision for defense. 

Ryamizard is known as a confidante of defeated presidential candidate Prabowo Subianto, founder of the Gerindra Party. Both graduated from the Military Academy in 1974.

Ryamizard acknowledged that the friendship had contributed to easing tensions between Prabowo and Jokowi.

According to Ryamizard, he told Prabowo to bury the hatchet and continue to help build the nation. 

“He [Prabowo] is like a brother to me. He sent me a letter congratulating me on my appointment as minister,” said Ryamizard, who is also a confidante of Jokowi’s patron and the Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle’s (PDI-P) chairwoman, Megawati Soekarnoputri. 

“Although we have different political affiliations, our friendship remains. Pak Prabowo may look tough on the outside, but believe me, on the inside he is very soft. I know his character well,” he said.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Indonesian Army Infantry Raider units




Really awesome. This new BDU for the rider units make them looks really cool. Suddenly they look more professional than ever. haha. The "elite" impression is really felt. If not because of the SS2, the antara watermark, and the news above the pictures, i won't even think that those are the indonesian army units.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Infantry Batalyon 411/Raider*






*Kopaska - The Frogman Team*





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*KCR 60 - Beautiful, 60m fast missile boat - design & development by PT. PAL Indonesia*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia, Vietnam tighten defence ties*
December 1, 2014 by vovnews


Deputy Defence Minister Sen. Lieut. Gen. Nguyen Chi Vinh received Brigadier General Haryoko Sukarto, Chief of the Centre for Strategic Studies of the Indonesian National Armed Forces, in Hanoi on December 1.
During the reception, Vinh spoke highly of the outcomes of the working session between the centre and the Vietnamese Defence Ministry’s Institute for Military Strategy. He asked the two agencies to work out specific plans for cooperation.





The two countries’ defence ministries should upgrade their defence policy dialogue to deputy ministerial level, as well as speeding up delegation exchanges in order to strengthen mutual understanding and effective cooperation for an ASEAN region of peace, stability and prosperity, he added.

The guest affirmed that Indonesia always attaches importance to developing its defence ties with Vietnam.

He expressed hope for more support from the Vietnamese ministry to facilitate the collaboration between the two agencies, thus contributing to intensifying the bilateral friendship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Makassar 590 capture KM Jurong loaded with 160 ton illegal tuna
poskotanews.com/2014/11/30/kri-makassar-590-tangkap-km-jurong-muat-160-ton-ikan-tuna-ilegal/

KRI Makassar-590 which are conducting maritime security operations daily managed to catch a giant fish boat KM Jurong Jaya 02 from PT. Indojurong Fishing Industry. This 507 gross ton ship is secured with approximately 160 tonnes of illegal tuna and skipjack.





*KRI Makassar 590 *





*KRI Makassar 590 personnel stanby with Vector 20 weapon*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

"Open Ship" KRI Dewaruci

Eastern Fleet Command, Surabaya, became the folk festival arena when thousands of people coming from different regions attended the "Naval Base Open Day" on Sunday (30/11). This events were held to commemorate the 2014 Fleet Day which falls on 5 December.





*KRI Dewaruci *

KRI Dewaruci is a class A tall ship and the only barquentine owned and operated by the Indonesian Navy. She is used as a sail training vessel for naval cadets and is the largest tall ship in the Indonesian fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*TNI Commander Open  Tri ServicesTerror Denial military exercises  IX 2014 (1/12/2014)*





*Sat-81 Gultor Kopassus TNI AD, Detasemen Jala Mangkara TNI AL, Satuan Bravo-90 Paskhas TNI AU*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*New soldiers from Yonif 514 Kostrad dan Yonif 744 Satya Yudha Bhakti to guard Indonesian - east timor border (29/11)*





*Infantry Batallion 600/Raider - Balikpapan (24/11/2014)*









*Infantry Batallion 112/Raider Kodam Iskandar Muda (12/11/2014)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

"SHARP KNIFE AIRBONE" 2014

Joint exercises between TNI Air Force Special Forces and Airborne Division 43 People's Liberation Army Air Force. Date 1 to 4 November 2014 Kaifeng, Henan, China





















Do we have similar excercise with Japan?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

pr1v4t33r said:


> "SHARP KNIFE AIRBONE" 2014
> 
> Joint exercises between TNI Air Force Special Forces and Airborne Division 43 People's Liberation Army Air Force. Date 1 to 4 November 2014 Kaifeng, Henan, China
> 
> View attachment 159765
> 
> 
> View attachment 159766
> 
> 
> View attachment 159767
> 
> 
> View attachment 159768
> 
> 
> Do we have similar excercise with Japan?


If im right, i remember Sino-Indonesia Army held the "SHARP KNIFE" joint military exerise each year since 2011, in Indonesia and China ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

cnleio said:


> If im right, i remember Sino-Indonesia Army held the "SHARP KNIFE" joint military exerise each year since 2011, in Indonesia and China ?



I guess so. Since when they start doing joint military exercise, i don't exactly sure. Maybe other member can provide some info. Last year exercise was held in Bandung, Indonesia.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*KCR-60 - KRI Tombak 629 fast missile boat*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TNI looking for ways to sink illegal fishing vessels
_antaranews.com/en/news/96767/tni-looking-for-ways-to-sink-illegal-fishing-vessels_

Indonesian Military (TNI) Chief General Moeldoko has said the *TNI was looking for the best possible way to sink foreign vessels fishing illegally in Indonesian waters*. "I have ordered the Naval chief of staff to find the best possible way in accordance with President Joko "Jokowi" Widodos instruction to sink foreign illegal fishing vessels in Indonesian waters so as not to reap global criticism," Moeldoko stated. 





*illegal fishing boats from Thailand waiting to be drowned to the bottom of the sea*


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Inauguration of New F16 Air Squadron in Pekanbaru
_garudamiliter.blogspot.com/2014/12/peresmian-skadron-udara-f-16-di.html
_
F-16 Air Squadron was officially operated in Roesmin Nurjadin Airfield in Pekanbaru. The placement of F-16 aircraft was done to strengthen the security operations in western Indonesia airspace. For the moment this squadron only have 5 units F-16 from 16 aircraft planned.


























------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Indonesian CN-295 maneuvering with mountainous background
_instagram.com/p/vxZdjwSwxT/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Air Force New Base in Pekanbaru Riau, home of new F-16 ID

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Based on recent news, our team in AARM shooting championship (ASEAN) are, in majority, Kopassus members (Army Special Forces) so it seems that we dont select them individually by searching to all Armed Force members, but by seeing which group that has better skills in general or considered as more ready for competition. Thats why at AASAM championship at Australia where we are also winning for many times, there was Gultor (one of Kopassus groups / anti terrorist group) member there participating.

TNI sent 60 members there, and 37 of them are from Kopassus. I believe the others come from Navy (Marine and Kopaska) and Air force special forces.


----------



## NarThoD

Indonesian Army Main Battle Tank - Leopard 2

24 of 103 has been delivered from Germany
I hope our Defence minister to procure more tanks to replace ageing 400+ AMX-13 light tanks


















old pic. this when our high officials testing many tanks before selecting Leopard, this one is Pakistani Al-Zarrar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Indonesian Peacekeepers.


----------



## NarThoD




----------



## NarThoD



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

IndoBatt's are well known to being friendly towards local people

this one in Lebanon


















as a human, peacekeepers need some refreshing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Great picture *@NarThoD* , i'll add some more...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

*I/ITSEC 2014: Rheinmetall to Supply the Indonesia Army with LEOPARD 2 Simulators*

Indonesia has awarded Rheinmetall an order for state-of-the-art simulation technology for training tank crews. By 2015, Rheinmetall will have produced a driving- and a gunnery simulator for training Indonesian LEOPARD 2 personnel. The order is worth several million euros.

The LEOPARD Gunnery Skills Trainer (LGST) and Driver Training Simulator (DTS) are specifically designed for training LEOPARD 2A4 tank crews, and will primarily be used for sharpening the gunnery and combat skills of commanders, gunners and drivers.

Rheinmetall’s ultramodern TacSi technology features prominently in these simulators. Furthermore, as a leading supplier of defence technology systems, the Group is able to draw on its unsurpassed knowledge of the Leopard 2 and longstanding competence in the field of simulation, now coupled with the advantages offered by serious gaming technologies. As a result, Rheinmetall simulation products combine the virtues of the game engine in regard to visualization with the high-quality training outcomes its simulators assure.

A further advantage of the Rheinmetall system: Several simulators can be networked to enable tactical training at platoon and company level.

MILITARY TECHNOLOGY: I/ITSEC 2014: Rheinmetall to Supply the Indonesia Army with LEOPARD 2 Simulators

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Limited fuel supply hampers national maritime security: Military chief*
Senin, 1 Desember 2014 17:17 WIB | 1.182 Views


Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Limited fuel supplies for Indonesian Navy ships has hampered the conduct of surveillance and security measure in Indonesian waters, a top military official said here Monday.
"The limited supply of fuel has been reported to President Joko Widodo. Currently, the Government only provided 27 percent of the total fuel needed by the Indonesian Navy," Indonesian Military (TNI) Commander General Moeldoko said here Monday, after leading the ceremony of the Korpris (Indonesian Civil Servants Corps) 43rd Anniversary at Navy Headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta.
Despite the limited supply, Moeldoko said he expected in the future that the Government will support the Navys requirements to help secure the nation�s waters.
Meanwhile, Indonesian Navy Chief of Staff Admiral Marsetio confirmed that the fuel allocation was far from optimal to maintain maritime security.
"If the fuel supply meets our requirements, we can go anywhere. Once there is a report from the KKP (Maritime and Fishery Ministry), or of illegal activity, we can immediately go to the site," Marsetio said.
Marsetio said the Indonesian Navy has three major roles.
First, the Navy has its military role, as the enforcement force in protecting the nations sovereignty. Second, it performs law enforcement and lastly, it carries out a diplomatic role for the nation.
"There is no particular navy ship to tackle illegal fishing. The ships do all the three inherent roles," Marsetio said.(*)
Limited fuel supply hampers national maritime security: Military chief - ANTARA News

*Indonesia’s Seaward Shift: A Break from the Past*
December 4, 2014 Lino Miani Leave a comment



In his inaugural speech as the President of Indonesia, Joko Widodo communicated a vision of prosperity for his country based on a tradition of maritime trade. Indonesia, he said, is to become a sea-going trading power once again. With a new Ministry of Maritime Affairs and a US $6 billion investment in maritime infrastructure, he’s putting his proverbial money where his mouth is. While this seems like an obvious path for archipelagic Indonesia to take, there are very important reasons why this signals a profound shift in the strategic thinking of the country from an internal threat perception to an external one. Although some analysts believe Jokowi’s pronouncement is code for abandonment of Indonesia’s non-alignment policy, it is likely his words had nothing to do with external actors and everything to do with growing confidence in Indonesia’s democracy to effectively address its historically troubled internal security.

Understanding this requires a look at the history and culture of Indonesia’s security services. Like many of its counterparts in neighboring states, the Indonesian security apparatus was formed, tested, blooded, and solidified in an environment of internal insurgency. For hundreds of years, Southeast Asian nations (with the exception of Thailand) were caught up in the ebb and flow of colonial domination. In a very short time following the Japanese invasion of the region in December 1941, these nations underwent a rapid decoupling from the colonial system. By 1959 all were newly independent and all except Thailand were on a fairly shaky basis due to the newness of their institutions. Worse, they all suffered from vicious Communist insurgencies formed, trained, and supported by the Allies to counter the Japanese. In some cases, returning colonial powers (French, Dutch, and British) found themselves fighting the very the agents they had trained just a few years earlier. The chickens had come home to roost in a very real and violent way.

The Communists had two weakness: they were not a single, monolithic insurgency but a collection of disconnected national movements (Malayan, Thai, Indonesian, Filipino) vulnerable to defeat in detail, and their core membership was composed primarily of culturally distinct ethnic Chinese minorities. Their ability to blend into the local populations was limited, forcing the Communists to operate in remote, politically marginal areas. Despite this, they posed a very real threat to the stability of the young governments in the five nations that would eventually form the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN). By 1967, these nations had had enough and decided they needed a political construct that would enable them to address the problem. The solution was the principle of non-interference enshrined in the founding declaration of ASEAN. This principle allowed member states to define their insurgencies as purely internal problems and to deal with them without fear of interference by other ASEAN member states. In its implementation over the last forty-seven years, the principle of non-interference has been used at times as a cover for the suppression of internal populations through imposition of emergency security measures such as restrictions on freedoms of the press and assembly; common factors in many ASEAN countries. Of course, the best tool for implementing these restrictions is the police. As a result, in many ASEAN countries the police, not the Army, have primacy for both internal and external security. But Indonesia went a different direction, relying more on its military special operations forces (Kopassus and others) than on its police.

Created by the Japanese to fight Dutch-trained Indonesian paramilitary formations (and ultimately the Dutch themselves), the predecessors of the Indonesian Army (TNI) and national intelligence service (BIN) adopted a heavy counter-insurgency focus during their early operations in the Second World War. With the accession of their leaders, Sukarno and Zulkifli Lubis, to political and bureaucratic power, TNI and BIN’s perception of threat from within dominated Indonesia’s strategic landscape until the end of the 20th Century. As TNI’s monopoly on political power quickly eroded after the fall of Suharto in 1998, the emphasis began to shift toward the police. A U.S. legislative prohibition on direct military engagement with individuals accused of human rights violations accelerated the situation. The prohibition disproportionately affected Kopassus after accusations that many of its leaders committed war crimes during the invasion of East Timor in 1975. Decades later, the U.S. failure to engage Kopassus remained problematic for the United States because TNI continued to block access to other Indonesian units, insisting that Jakarta, not the U.S. Congress, would decide which Indonesian formations received priority for mil-mil cooperation. The impasse left the door open for the U.S. State Department to become the lead U.S. agency for security assistance to Indonesia. Through its Anti-Terrorism Agency (ATA), the State Department drove the formation and training of the now famous police counterterrorism unit, _Densus 88_,[1] known for its spectacular successes against a number of the country’s most wanted international terrorists. By 2007, with hotspots in Timor and Irian Jaya temporarily quiet, Indonesia’s police seemed to be firmly in control of internal security, allowing the country’s military and political leadership to begin thinking outwardly.

It is in this context that Jokowi’s pronouncement makes sense. Navies do not have great utility against insurgencies and it would not be feasible or advisable to emphasize naval power while under threat from within. While some happily interpret this shift to be aimed squarely at China, whose territorial claims in the South China Sea affect Indonesia’s energy rich Natuna Island, this is probably wishful thinking. China’s brushes with Natuna are a very recent development in what is a much older strategic context. Therefore we should not view such a shift as a bold break from strategic concepts of the past, rather we should take it as a reflection of Indonesia’s changing security situation going all the way back to the Japanese invasion in 1941. While it’s probably inaccurate to portray this as evidence of Jokowi’s greatness and vision, we can take heart that a shift to the sea is evidence that a mature, stable Indonesia has indeed arrived and is here to stay.

_Lino Miani is a US Army Special Forces officer, author of _The Sulu Arms Market_, and CEO of Navisio Global LLC. Views expressed in this article are definitely *not* the views of the US Government, the U.S. Army, or the Special Forces Regiment._

[1] The name _Detacmen Khusus_ 88, or _Densus_ 88 for short, is reportedly the result of a misinterpretation of the English acronym for Antiterrorism Agency (ATA) by a senior Indonesian police official.
Indonesia’s Seaward Shift: A Break from the Past

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Start bombing illegal fishing boats
these 3 boats are from vietnam, all crew are safe and sound.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Navy with National "Coast Guard" Ship starting to open fire against any Illegal Fishing Vessels

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*I'll add some more...*

The boats looks small, but they're actually more than 80GT, way more bigger than many of indonesian fisherman boat.






*The illegal boat, close-up and personal...*





*illegal boats, awaiting execution*





*Hands up, stand up... vietnamese boat's crew...deported*





*illegal boats drowning after bombed *





*Thailand illegal fishing boats captured, waiting similar fate*





*December 14th, the execution day. 5 thailand illegal fishing boat in waiting mode...*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

pr1v4t33r said:


> *I'll add some more...*
> 
> The boats looks small, but they're actually more than 80GT, way more bigger than most of indonesian fisherman boat.
> 
> 
> View attachment 161082
> 
> *The illegal boat, close-up and personal...*
> 
> View attachment 161078
> 
> *illegal boats, awaiting execution*
> 
> View attachment 161080
> 
> *Hands up, stand up... vietnamese boat's crew...deported*
> 
> View attachment 161079
> 
> *illegal boats drowning after bombed *
> 
> View attachment 161083
> 
> *Thailand illegal fishing boats captured, waiting similar fate*
> 
> View attachment 161081
> 
> *December 14th, the execution days. 5 thailand illegal fishing boat in waiting mode...*


 Good work


----------



## baukiki88

they are using indonesian flag to trick the TNI


----------



## pr1v4t33r

onebyone said:


> Good work




Indeed a good wook. Job well done. illegal fishing can be the entering door for human trafficking, illegal drugs trading, etc.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*This story of how the Son of China Becoming an Admiral in the Indonesian Navy.*
Dani Hardiat Satria - December 4, 2014 22:08 pm




First Laksama Harmin Facility - MTVN / Hardiat Dani Satria
Metrotvnews.com, Jakarta: First Admiral Harmin is a Chinese with a successful career in the military. The man who entered the military in 1978. He judges that the public often mistakenly see ethnic Chinese relations with the Military.

TNI, said Harmin, knows no discrimination. He was never discriminated in the selection process, training, until he held the rank of Star.

"If we did not complain and fear the task, willing to take the most heaviest of duty and if no one else wants to help, people will appreciate and will not see the color of our skin," he said when the launch of his book "History of the Chinese in the military Since Nusantara to Indonesia "in Joang Building 45, Jalan Menteng Raya No. 31, Central Jakarta, Thursday (12/04/2014).

When serving in the Marines, Harmin feel strong brotherhood with his friends. People actually amazed at the figure of Harmin wearing the Marine uniform and gun in hand.

"I came to Glodok, people there glared and looking at me, I become something so rare," said Harmin.

In addition, Harmin also ensure that there is no discrimination in the selection process of the military. Pasalnyam, Harmin had become the center of the reception team at the academy. "The words 'What Ethnicity you belong to?' is not used, "said Harmin.

Harmin also claimed never favored fellow Chinese citizens. He even once refused a another Chinese youth. "I myself decided he was not accepted. Because in terms of health is not worth it in my opinion, not because of race, "said Harmin.

To that end, Harmin urge people eliminate the negative stigma of ethnic Chinese in the military sphere. "So I told Gema Inti, Chinese youths, to not have a sense of inferiority. We are Indonesian, we are part of the community. Prove We deserved to be active in military activities, "pleaded Harmin.
OGI

Ini Kisah Putra Tiongkok sampai Jadi Laksamana TNI | News |…


----------



## taka

indonesia military power in asean


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

NarThoD said:


> Indonesian Army Main Battle Tank - Leopard 2
> 
> 24 of 103 has been delivered from Germany
> I hope our Defence minister to procure more tanks to replace ageing 400+ AMX-13 light tanks
> 
> View attachment 160568
> View attachment 160569
> View attachment 160570
> View attachment 160572
> View attachment 160573
> 
> 
> old pic. this when our high officials testing many tanks before selecting Leopard, this one is Pakistani Al-Zarrar
> View attachment 160577



That pic is from Pak.. and AZ isnt a few tank... its a complete upgrade for older tanks......


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Badass forces.. I tell you now... Don't mess with us

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

for all of Indonesian member here, no need to use chauvinistic tone. Our military still struggling to fulfill their basic needs, our military still small when compared to India, Chinese, and other countries who possesses large structure armed forces and quite well armed like South Korean, Turkiye armed forces, Pakistan and others. We still growing and we are not reach our destination yet

Indonesian Brigade Mobil (Brimob), paramilitary forces under jurisdiction of Police Department, they are well equipped along with standard small arms and gears, they also own their infantry support equipment like Armored vehicle, helicopter units, combat boat, patrol boats and Mortars. 

credit to original uploader and that's not me surely

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Practice makes perfect





*Anti terror simulation : TNI (Gultor) successfully freed hostages in Soetta airport (5/12/2014)*

*




Freeing hostages simulation in Timoho, Jogja City Hall complex (2/12/2014)*





*GarudaShield2014*





*Gultor team with full gear, get in and out securing ISIS militant in anti terror scenario (5/12/2014)*

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Interesting photo moment

*




Hi guys... how's the weather down there?





Watching over an island, probably around the border area...





The glorious KRI Dewaruchi - Training ship for new cadet*

*




New LST is almost ready. The handover around march 2015

*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## taka

GOOD....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pr1v4t33r said:


> Practice makes perfect
> 
> 
> View attachment 161333
> 
> *Anti terror simulation : TNI (Gultor) successfully freed hostages in Soetta airport (5/12/2014)*
> 
> *
> View attachment 161336
> 
> Freeing hostages simulation in Timoho, Jogja City Hall complex (2/12/2014)*
> 
> View attachment 161337
> 
> *GarudaShield2014*



Are those french made SUVs?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Are those french made SUVs?




Yes, thats Panhard VBL from france. We have small numbers of these vehicle, around 18 units. We also made the domesticated one. P2 Komando & APC. We made many units (the domesticated one) for Police and TNI. For the exact number, i'm not really sure.

*As seen at Indo Defence 2014. *





*From the side - Looking good*





*Ready for action*





*Indonesian defense industry keeps getting better and stronger..*

*




P2 Komando as seen in real life action *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Garuda Shield Exercise 2014*
















credit to original uploader surely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*PT Pindad Indonesia to produce fireworks*
Kamis, 20 November 2014 07:26 WIB | 1.237 Views




Photo document of PT Pindad (Persero). (pindad.com)
Malang, East Java (ANTARA News) - Indonesia state-owned PT Pindad (Persero) plans to expand its business from solely military products to manufacturing large-scale fireworks, due to the lucrative business in selling fireworks.

"The fireworks business is very attractive. Based on calculations, spending on fireworks in Indonesia reaches Rp600 billion a year, though the fireworks have been imported from China and Japan," the companys head of munitions department, I Wayan Sutama, told newsmen at the Pindad office in Turen, Malang, East Java.

He said if the business plan is successful, Pindad could take some share of the Rp600 billion firecrackers business.

Wayan noted that the fireworks PT Pindad would manufacture are not the childrens toy type, but the large sized ones used for official ceremonies, such as in sports competitions or new year celebrations, with the smallest one measuring 120 millimeters.

"It happens that a Chinese investor has invited us to cooperate, and we are interested," he said.

Pindad officials hope they could start production within a month, Wayan said, adding that the company has already has the building and experts needed for production while, in principle, manufacturing fireworks is not different from creating the type of ammunition that Pindad now manufactures.

"We are just waiting for the investors readiness. We have also coordinated with the police, because purchase of fireworks must be accompanied by a police event permit," he said.

_ (Reporting by Syaiful Hakim/H-YH/INE/KR-BSR)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

3 much smaller boats are drowned by water police today (6/12) in north sulawesi. These 3 boats are from philippines.
















----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Indonesia & Royal Saudi Military Excercise (22/11/2014)*





*KRI Frans Kaisiepo-368 & HMS Al Dammam–816 in Jeddah water, Arab Saudi*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Brimob, paramilitary police with their new camo*


























They change their camo so they can blend well for operation on conflict area like Papua. They often get shot, injured and dead because their old uniform can't blend their presence well with the surrounding.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Garuda Shield 2014





*Short movie*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Indonesian CoastGuard (BaKamLa - Marine Security Agency)*





*Sea trial 2 Bakamla ships (Bintang Laut-4801) & (Singa Laut-4802) in batam*





*Bakamla Ships - (Kuda Laut-4803) touch the water for the 1st time in batam*





*Bakamla Ships - (Kuda Laut-4803)*

Bakamla will add 30 more ships in the near future with the size of 46m, 80m and 110m all local production. _(tempo.co/read/news/2014/12/06/078626696/30-Kapal-Segera-Perkuat-Bakorkamla)_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Fast Boat - KMC Komando *





*Local production, around $1m / unit (already include R&D cost for 10 units), i really like the concept.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Getting close-up & personal with KRI Todak-631 & crew
























-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*KOMPI BRAVO INDOBATT XIII/H 2014*





* Interesting short movie with cool music too*

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*











---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Satkopaska on Armada Day at Dermaga Ujung Surabaya (6/12/2014)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Satkopaska in action
















---------------------------------------------------------------






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Armed Special Forces - Kopassus*
















---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Police Elite Team (Gegana)*
















-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wow, what can i say... this is just pure... awesomeness...





*Waves after waves of battle ready, discipline, and deadly marines show up with their combat equipment in Marines Anniversary Day (Nov 2014)*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia begins sinking illegal fishing boats*
Sabtu, 6 Desember 2014 20:15 WIB | 2.268 Views
Pewarta: Andi Abdussalam

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia has detained 155 foreign fishing vessels and, on Friday, sunk three of them, a stern measure lauded by all sides at home to clear the countrys water of foreign fish poachers.

"We have detained five large foreign ships and 150 other small ones across the country last week. We sunk three of them on Friday to teach them a lesson, so that they will give up poaching in Indonesian waters," President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) said in a discussion with local fishermen in Gorontalo on Saturday. 

Jokowi, who was inaugurated as Indonesias seventh President last October, has repeatedly said the country has lost some Rp300 trillion annually from illegal fishing and that there are currently 5,400 illegal ships operating in Indonesian waters, due to a lack of decisive action by the government.

Three Vietnamese boats, which have been proven to have illegally fished fish in Indonesian waters, were made to explode by the Indonesian Navy off the Anambas Island waters, Riau Islands, on Friday.

"We have been planning the sinking operation since Friday morning. Three fishing ships were going to be sunk. They were all from Vietnam," the Head of Information Office of the Indonesian Navy, First Admiral Manahan Simorangkir, was quoted as saying by local online media on Friday.

Indonesian Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Pudjiastuti has promised she will personally witness the sinking of other foreign vessels in Batam, after the sinking of the Vietnamese ships.

"We have sunk three Vietnamese fishing vessels today. And tomorrow I will sink larger vessels myself in Batam, Riau Islands," the minister was quoted by detik.com news portal as saying on Friday.

Besides in Batam, Indonesia has also scheduled to sink other foreign vessels in the Aru Sea, in the eastern Indonesian region, next week.

The public expressed hope that the sinkings would continue until the countrys waters were free from poachers and local fishermen could be free to maximize their fish catches.

According to President Jokowi, the Indonesian government is taking such stern action in an effort to reduce illegal fishing and assure that there will no longer be foreign fishermen entering Indonesias waters. 

He said that the governments decision to take stern measures against illegal fishing is intended to help Indonesian fishermen to profit from the countrys sea wealth.

So far, Indonesia has not yet tapped its full fishing potential and the country remains weak in protecting its marine sector, which has a potential revenue of US$1.2 trillion a year, said officials.

Weak control over the marine wealth has enabled foreign poachers to steal the countrys fish, which, according to the Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO), amounts to Rp300 trillion per annum. 

Based on the calculations of the Peoples Coalition for Fishery Justice (Kiara), the state lost Rp101 trillion to illegal fishing between January and August 2014, during which a total of 1.6 million tons were illegally fished from Indonesian waters.

Therefore, the governments move to sink illegal fishing vessels has gained wide support at home, hoping the action will continue to be taken until the countrys waters are cleared of fish poachers.

Earlier, Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi said the move to sink foreign poachers is not an illegal action, also saying it is not a barbaric act, but rather a move to provide a deterrent effect so that illegal fishermen will stop poaching in Indonesian waters, in a bid to assure Indonesias maritime economic sovereignty.

Meanwhile, Professor Salim Said of the Defense University expressed hope that the government will be consistent in its measures and continue to sink foreign fishing ships found poaching fish in Indonesian waters.

"The government should not lessen its stern action in order not to give a chance for foreign fishing ships to return to Indonesian waters," Salim Said stated, when contacted on Friday.

The government should show its consistency by increasing the number of naval ships and the amount of funds for the procurement of fuel for warships. It is useless to possess naval ships if they cannot be deployed due to shortages of fuel.

Salim said he appreciated the move by the government, which has taken strong actions against foreign boats that poached fish in Indonesian waters. The government should not allow illegal fishing to occur in its waters, he said.

"Indonesia has regulated in its law the sinking of foreign ships. Foreign vessels can be sunk to offer a lesson when they fish illegally in Indonesian waters," Salim added.

He noted that every country has laws and regulations which had to be abide by. The country of origin of the poachers cannot intervene in Indonesian law, he noted.

"If an Indonesian citizen faces beheading in Saudi Arabia, for example, Indonesia cannot intervene. It cannot force Saudi Arabia to follow Indonesias law," Salim stated.

The West-East Care Foundation (YPTB) also supported the governments move to explode foreign vessels that were illegally fishing in Indonesia waters.

"The governments move to sink the vessels is important. It is important to uphold the sovereignty of the Unitary State of Indonesia (NKRI) in all water territories of the country, including the East Timor Sea, based on theinternational affairs and on geological and geomorphology facts," said YPTB chairman Ferdi Tanoni.

Former maritime and fisheries minister Freddy Numberi also said he appreciated the governments move. 

"It is good for Indonesia to sink the ships and let the international world know it," said Freddy Numberi on Friday. Yet, he recalled that the move should be taken in measured steps, among others, by explaining the sinkings transparently.

Catch Fish Director General of the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Gellwynn Jusuf said Minister Susi Pudjiastuti had coordinated and discussed the actions with a number of neighboring countries.

Minister Susi explained that representatives of various foreign countries she met with have supported her policy in cracking down on fish poaching in Indonesia waters.

Further, support for the move has been voiced by various sides in Indonesia, such as businesses, the military and legislators.(*)

Indonesia begins sinking illegal fishing boats - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Practice, practice and practice... thats the only way to master the skills, soldiers.





*Infantry Battalion Iskandar Muda 112/Raider, practice ambush in the mountains of Mata Ie, Aceh Besar, Aceh (07/12/2014). The exercise held to improve the capability and readiness of soldiers in the face of any possibility of war.*





*Marines PT-76 amphibious light tank in action - Yes it's old, but better than nothing right?*





*Accompanied by equally old marines BTR 50 tracked APC*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*F16 readied around natuna island (6/12)
*




*Two f-16 maneuvering around Ranai Airbase securing natuna island.*

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Komodo Armored Vehicles and it's variants*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaku1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/541911285839835136

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Brimob special edition Pictures






while in Papua, accompanying Paulus Zebua, chief Police of Papua


























@Zarvan you must be like our "Police forces style right" now


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> Brimob special edition Pictures
> 
> View attachment 162434
> 
> 
> while in Papua, accompanying Paulus Zebua, chief Police of Papua
> 
> View attachment 162435
> 
> 
> View attachment 162436
> 
> 
> View attachment 162437
> 
> 
> View attachment 162438
> 
> 
> View attachment 162439
> 
> 
> @Zarvan you must be like our "Police forces style right" now


I love them and here I come to get myself arrested

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Armada Day Photos












-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kopassus Hostage Rescue Simulation Training











-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Infiltration training in the jungle*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*NBell 412 passing above Suramadu bridge, Surabaya*

*




Air Force C-130 Hercules fly over the 31st Sqn hangar at Halim Perdanakusuma AFB

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Marines

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Russia agrees to Indonesian technology transfer*
*Jon Grevatt, Jane's Asia-Pacific Industry Reporter, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
08 December 2014


Russian export agency Rosoboronexport has agreed to enhance the transfer of military technologies and related knowhow to Indonesia to improve local capabilities and the operation of Russian platforms in service with the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI).

A statement by the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) on 8 December said following meetings with Rosoboronexport, the Russian agency agreed to prioritise technology transfers that would enable both the TNI and Indonesian industry to provide enhanced "care and maintenance" for procured Russian systems.

The MoD quoted Rosoboronexport Director General Anatoly Isaykin as saying that Russian-Indonesian co-operation had now "entered a new phase, namely military-engineering collaboration".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fsjal

madokafc said:


> *Russia agrees to Indonesian technology transfer*
> *Jon Grevatt, Jane's Asia-Pacific Industry Reporter, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 08 December 2014
> 
> 
> Russian export agency Rosoboronexport has agreed to enhance the transfer of military technologies and related knowhow to Indonesia to improve local capabilities and the operation of Russian platforms in service with the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI).
> 
> A statement by the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) on 8 December said following meetings with Rosoboronexport, the Russian agency agreed to prioritise technology transfers that would enable both the TNI and Indonesian industry to provide enhanced "care and maintenance" for procured Russian systems.
> 
> The MoD quoted Rosoboronexport Director General Anatoly Isaykin as saying that Russian-Indonesian co-operation had now "entered a new phase, namely military-engineering collaboration".


Must be relating to the Sukhois and missiles you guys received from Russia, right?


----------



## baukiki88

Fsjal said:


> Must be relating to the Sukhois and missiles you guys received from Russia, right?


Should be about the BMP-3f tank I think....

*http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...24HABw&usg=AFQjCNGCnkC4Z8pzkNnLMMfmcQP_fVmzYA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Latest UAV development - LSU05






-------------------------------------------------------------------------------






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


























-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Special units under Indonesian Police Mobile Brigade (Brimob)
Indonesian are boosting and expanding Brimob's roles and its strength to have full capacity dealing with internal threats so our Armed Forces can focus for external threats.

- Gegana (SWAT & Bomb Disposal)





- Densus 88 / Special Detachment 88 (Anti Terror)






- Resimen Pelopor (Anti Insurgency & Jungle Warfare)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD

Do Indo Posters here agreed if our Marines procure MBT? let's say T-72B ? not much just 10-20 units  Our budget will greatly increased in Jokowi's admistration , and he say about maritime axis etc...and our Marines are part of Navy sooo...  






Our Marine's current spear-head
BMP-3F, currently we have 54 units, and more will be added soon along with several MLRS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

NarThoD said:


> Do Indo Posters here agreed if our Marines procure MBT? let's say T-72B ? not much just 10-20 units  Our budget will greatly increased in Jokowi's admistration , and he say about maritime axis etc...and our Marines are part of Navy sooo...
> 
> View attachment 163419
> 
> 
> Our Marine's current spear-head
> BMP-3F, currently we have 54 units, and more will be added soon along with several MLRS
> 
> View attachment 163420


Agree at least 2 tank company (1 for Pasmar 1, 1 for Pasmar 2) each company consisted of 3 platoon, each platoon have 3 T-72B + 1 IFV (BMP-3F)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

President Jokowi, according to Tedjo, might also spend some time inspecting the construction of weapons ordered by the country from South Korean companies.

“Some of our alutsista [primary weaponry defense system] are being constructed there. So, the President might inspect them,” he said without elaborating further.

In 2011, the Defense Ministry and Daewoo Shipbuilding Marine Engineering (DSME) of South Korea signed a contract to build three submarines, each of them weighing 1,400 tons and measuring 61.3 meters long.

DSME plans to complete the contract by the first half of 2018. 

Jokowi departs for Busan to attend summit, inspect weapons orders | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

*Jokowi visits korea shipbuilding.*

Busan (Reuters) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) review the shipbuilding company Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) in Busan, South Korea, Thursday.

In the review of, the President was accompanied by Coordinating Minister for Economic Jokowo Djalil, Minister of Foreign Affairs Retno LP Marsudi, Minister of Administrative Reform and Bureaucratic Reform yuddy Chrisnandi and Head of the State Intelligence Agency Marciano Norman.

A review conducted prior to attending the Summit (Summit) Celebrations Relations Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) with South Korea, which entered the age of 25 years.

Entering the room that is intended to show off replicas, President Jokowi treated to a variety of information in such a vessel that has been made DSME.

"Good, good," said President Jokowi while nodding in agreement when he saw the ship replicas.

President on the occasion the guest book companies that work in such a wide range of vessels, from passenger ships to submarines.

"The technology is incredible," wrote President Jokowi in the guest book. The President and his entourage continue to review towards a shipbuilding.

DSME cooperate with PT PAL is working on three submarines ordered the government of Indonesia is worth a total of approximately 250 million US dollars (US).

"Two ships will be done here, and one later in Indonesia," said Marciano Noorman Intelligence Agency.

Changbogo class submarine is scheduled to begin shipping to Indonesia in 2017 and 2018.

An additional three ships that will equip Indonesian submarine fleet to five. Currently there are two submarines made in Germany in 1981 production.

"We need a military balance," said Marciano.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

The new commander of Paspampres (Indonesia Presidential Guard) Major General Andika Perkasa. a Kopassus officer, ex commander of Den 81 (anti Terror) team-3 in 1991-1995, 49 years old, two-star general but still maintain his physical fitness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia and Bell to enhance support for TNI 412s*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
10 December 2014


Indonesia's Ministry of Defence (MoD) and Textron subsidiary Bell Helicopter have agreed to enhance support for Bell 412EP utility helicopters operated by the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI).

A statement by the MoD on 10 December said an agreement had been reached to secure an improved supply of replacement parts and to expand collaboration and technology transfers to support localised maintenance, repair, and overhaul (MRO) services.

The agreement furthers an industrial accord signed between Bell Helicopter and state-owned aerospace manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) at the IndoDefence exhibition in November to expand the Indonesian company's involvement in the 412EP MRO programme.

Indonesia and Bell to enhance support for TNI 412s - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Holy Shit. We gonna need a new approach for Papua. 

*Indonesian Military Influx in Papua Risks Worsening Violence*
Dangerous Cycle: Fear prevails in Indonesia’s easternmost province at the military’s plan to establish a new regional command

By Kennial Caroline Laia, Ezra Sihite & Banjir Ambarita on 12:31 am Dec 10, 2014
Category Editor's Choice, Featured, Front Page, Human Rights, News
Tags: Free Aceh Movement GAM, Free Papua Organization (OPM), Indonesian Military TNI, Joko Widodo, Papua, violence




Residents tend to victims after a shooting in Enarotali, Papua, where up to five teenagers were shot dead during clashes with security forces. (AFP Photo/Indonesian Human Rights Watch)

*Jakarta*. Monday’s deadly shootings of unarmed protestors by security forces in Papua that killed as many as five teenagers, has sparked fears that a new era of violence in Indonesia’ easternmost region has begun.

Analysts speculate that the recent violence may have been fueled by an emboldened Indonesian Military (TNI) following the president’s announcement last month of his support for the military’s plan to open a new regional military command (Kodam) in Papua.

Adriana Elizabeth, a researcher with Indonesia Institute of Sciences (LIPI) said the military may use the deadly incident as a pretext to increase their presence in the troubled area where the separatist Free Papua Movement (OPM) is said to have a presence.

“The latest clash also could trigger new misconceptions towards Papuans. The protest has already been attributed to the leadership of a separatist movement, [however] the cause that actually motivated the protest was merely a protest made by people whose children were abused by security officers,” Adriana said.

Activists united on Monday to reject the government’s plan to boost the military’s presence in the region, arguing the move would be unnecessary and against Joko’s initial commitment to resolve long-standing human rights issues in the country.

A large majority of Indonesia’s current human right abuses, activists say, take place in Papua, where some 16,000 people have been killed since 1969, when 1,025 Papuans selected by the military voted at gunpoint in an “Act of Free Choice” to join the Republic of Indonesia.

*“The plan to expand the number of regional military commands in Papua is a wrong, desperate and baseless step taken by Joko’s government in an effort to end conflict in the area,” said Haris Azhar, coordinator for the Commission for Missing Persons and Victims of Violence (Kontras), on Tuesday.*

*“That plan should have never been initiated in the first place.”*

According to the Indonesian Human Rights Monitor (Imparsial), more than 16,000 soldiers are currently deployed in region. Add to that the ranks of local police, and the total number of security officers in Papua exceeds the number of indigenous people, according to activists.

The military’s presence in Papua, Hais says, is comparable to martial law applied in Aceh from 1990-1998, when TNI declared the province a military operation region.

“The [government’s] plan [to increase the military’s presence] is a form of injustice to indigenous Papuans. With the additional military power, they will feel less secure. The plan must be cancelled immediately,” he added.

Poengky Indarty, Imparsial’s executive director, echoed this sentiment, saying the plan was indicative of the state’s poor understanding of the underlying problems now plaguing Papua.

“In addition, the president’s plan to form Kodam in Manado and Papua could destroy the ongoing military reform,” Poengky said. “The reform was supposed refine our military’s structure, culture and policy so that it could become a professional national security force.

“This also could be a sign that TNI’s role will regress to what it was in [Soeharto’s] New Order era.

“Imparsial therefore rejects the plan, and we even urge President Joko to discard existing of regional military command structure in Indonesia,” she added.





Soldiers go on duty for nine months on the border between Indonesia and Papua New Guinea to manage territory and maintain the boundaries of the country, in this Nov. 29, 2014 photo. (Antara Photo/R. Rekotomo)

*Power breeds violence*

Increased military presence in Papua will likely exacerbate violence there, Kontras’ Haris said.

“The additional number of security forces could trigger more violence in Papua,” Haris said, referring to the latest bloodbath in Paniai district, Enarotali, which took place earlier this week.

At least four teenagers were shot dead at the hands of security forces and 21 protesters severely injured, including women and children. Police said they dispatched a special team to the mountainous Paniai district on Tuesday to investigate the incident.

National Police deputy chief Comr. Gen. Badrodin Haiti suggested the violence may have been orchestrated by the Free Papua Movement (OPM), which has waged a low-level insurgency against Jakarta for decades on behalf of the mostly ethnic Melanesian population.

According to Imparsial’s Poengky, the planned military expansion indicates the seventh president is doubling down on the same security paradigm as his predecessor, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, in viewing the root of Papua’s problems as limited to separatism.

The rights activist also questioned commitments Joko made in his presidential campaign, during which the former Jakarta governor vowed to resolve Indonesia’s past and current human rights abuses, including in Papua.

The appointment as defense minister of Ryamizad Ryacudu met with widespread criticism by human rights activists, who say the former general’s leadership of several military campaigns in Aceh and Papua, led to widespread human rights abuses.

Activists point to Ryamizad’s involvement in operations against the Free Aceh Movement (GAM) and the Free Papua Organization (OPM) as their main objection for what they say is his unsuitability for the job of leading the defense ministry.

LIPI’s Adriana questioned the motive behind the state’s intentions to boost military power in Papua.

“What is the purpose of this military increment? What does government plan to achieve?” Adriana said on Tuesday.

“Whatever their reason, one thing must be underlined: the state security approach won’t end the violence in Papua,” Adriana said. “There’s a valid concern going on that the president himself doesn’t understand what the problem is.

“This would also indicate that people around Joko don’t provide him with adequate information about the province,” Adriana added.

The researcher emphasized that the government’s plan for additional military forces was not in line with dialogic approach previously proposed by LIPI, arguing that a peaceful dialogue would be the preferable way of ending Papua’s violence and poverty.

“For years, the security approach didn’t bear any significant results. Instead, it has fostered a sense of alienation among the indigenous Papuans. Tthey don’t feel like they are a part of Indonesia,” Adriana said.

“Military power has failed to provide safety. On the contrary, it has traumatized the people of Papua. The solution must be simultaneous, comprehensive and take into consideration human value,” Adriana said.

“Dialogue provides the best avenue for solving Papua’s problems.”





Workers loading a boat at Manokwari, West Papua on Dec. 3, 2014. (Antara Photo/Indrianto Eko Suwarso)

*Welfare*

“In addition, we cannot separate the issues of security and social welfare in Papua,” Adriana said, emphasizing that social welfare in Papua is highly related to the political instability of the region.

“But how can the government provide security and welfare if every incidence of violence in the area is associated with a separatist movement?” Adriana said.

“Certain parts of the government are quick to politicize every single clash that erupts in the province. That’s a discriminatory way of viewing the region and the problems it faces. We will see no changes in the next five years if the state maintains this attitude,” Adriana said.

Despite having disbursed Rp 57 trillion ($4.9 billion) in welfare funds since Papua was granted special autonomy status, or Otsus, in 2001, the province continues to struggle with extreme poverty, poor infrastructure and a severe lack of educational and heath care facilities.

Lawmaker Dede Yusuf underlined the dire need for adequate health facilities in the region.

“On our visit to Jayawijaya, we discovered that the medical staff and equipment in existing facilities fall far below standard. The area has a very limited range and supply of medication,” Dede said on Tuesday.

“Furthermore, the residents are not yet registered with the national health care plan,” he added, referring to the program managed under the country’s Social Insurance Organizing Body, or BPJS.

“The conditions we saw were disconcerting to say the least and must be addressed immediately so that the people of Papua may finally receive sufficient and adequate health services,” Dede said.

*Slow train coming*

On Monday, President Joko announced government plans to start building a railroad network in Papua next year.

“We hope the provincial development agency will support our efforts so that construction can start as soon as possible,” the president said during a teleconference with district heads and governors from Papua and Maluku.

“We want the railways to reach Papua’s higher elevated areas,” he said, adding that preliminary studies are projected to last six months, after which construction would immediately start.

Railways on the island of Biak, located off the northern coast of Papua, will also be reactivated.

“We want the [country’s] railway development to start immediately,” Joko said.

“It is high time for the Eastern part of Indonesia to receive more attention from the central government.

“We want to start developing together, maintain the unity [of the nation], and manage our border areas,” he added.

*Further Coverage*

Editorial: Papua Must Not Be Ignored Any Longer

Human Rights Let-Downs Damp Jokowi’s Pledges

Indonesian Military Influx in Papua Risks Worsening Violence - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Yudhoyono way to Pay the tribes leader, divide and conquer plan coupled with influx of skilled trans migrant from Sulawesi and Java seeming more worked for the Papuan case


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

madokafc said:


> Yudhoyono way to Pay the tribes leader, divide and conquer plan coupled with influx of skilled trans migrant from Sulawesi and Java seeming more worked for the Papuan case



I'm thinking along the way of creating a more organic solution (hiring locals as army garrison.)


----------



## Nike

Reashot Xigwin said:


> I'm thinking along the way of creating a more organic solution (hiring locals as army.)



just like the Netherland do to us several hundred years ago right?


----------



## nufix

Reashot Xigwin said:


> I'm thinking along the way of creating a more organic solution (hiring locals as army garrison.)



for a short time that may work, but for a long time? Doubt it.

Indonesian government has been successful at maintaining order because it has been largerly successful at maintaining the superiority of its forces that are stationed in Papua compared to the OPM and other rebel groups. While "migrant" armies are mostly loyal to the country, the locals have a greater tendency to turn their back on Indonesia in the future and use what they have been tought as a weapon against government's troops.

The Japanese and Dutch made a "mistake" when they started to employ locals as their auxiliary forces, Indonesians received modern military tactics and doctrines which later were used against themselves. 

If we wanted to employ locals badly, I suggest that we should employ those who originally came from the shores rather than employing those from the mountains.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

nufix said:


> for a short time that may work, but for a long time? Doubt it.
> 
> Indonesian government has been successful at maintaining order because it has been largerly successful at maintaining the superiority of its forces that are stationed in Papua compared to the OPM and other rebel groups. While "migrant" armies are mostly loyal to the country, the locals have a greater tendency to turn their back on Indonesia in the future and use what they have been tought as a weapon against government's troops.
> 
> The Japanese and Dutch made a "mistake" when they started to employ locals as their auxiliary forces, Indonesians received modern military tactics and doctrines which later were used against themselves.
> 
> If we wanted to employ locals badly, I suggest that we should employ those who originally came from the shores rather than employing those from the mountains.



They will not be an actual army per se more in the line of the US national guard. They will be supervised by an officer from the TNI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Holy Shit. We gonna need a new approach for Papua.
> 
> *Indonesian Military Influx in Papua Risks Worsening Violence*
> Dangerous Cycle: Fear prevails in Indonesia’s easternmost province at the military’s plan to establish a new regional command
> 
> By Kennial Caroline Laia, Ezra Sihite & Banjir Ambarita on 12:31 am Dec 10, 2014
> Category Editor's Choice, Featured, Front Page, Human Rights, News
> Tags: Free Aceh Movement GAM, Free Papua Organization (OPM), Indonesian Military TNI, Joko Widodo, Papua, violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Residents tend to victims after a shooting in Enarotali, Papua, where up to five teenagers were shot dead during clashes with security forces. (AFP Photo/Indonesian Human Rights Watch)
> 
> *Jakarta*. Monday’s deadly shootings of unarmed protestors by security forces in Papua that killed as many as five teenagers, has sparked fears that a new era of violence in Indonesia’ easternmost region has begun.
> 
> Analysts speculate that the recent violence may have been fueled by an emboldened Indonesian Military (TNI) following the president’s announcement last month of his support for the military’s plan to open a new regional military command (Kodam) in Papua.
> 
> Adriana Elizabeth, a researcher with Indonesia Institute of Sciences (LIPI) said the military may use the deadly incident as a pretext to increase their presence in the troubled area where the separatist Free Papua Movement (OPM) is said to have a presence.
> 
> “The latest clash also could trigger new misconceptions towards Papuans. The protest has already been attributed to the leadership of a separatist movement, [however] the cause that actually motivated the protest was merely a protest made by people whose children were abused by security officers,” Adriana said.
> 
> Activists united on Monday to reject the government’s plan to boost the military’s presence in the region, arguing the move would be unnecessary and against Joko’s initial commitment to resolve long-standing human rights issues in the country.
> 
> A large majority of Indonesia’s current human right abuses, activists say, take place in Papua, where some 16,000 people have been killed since 1969, when 1,025 Papuans selected by the military voted at gunpoint in an “Act of Free Choice” to join the Republic of Indonesia.
> 
> *“The plan to expand the number of regional military commands in Papua is a wrong, desperate and baseless step taken by Joko’s government in an effort to end conflict in the area,” said Haris Azhar, coordinator for the Commission for Missing Persons and Victims of Violence (Kontras), on Tuesday.*
> 
> *“That plan should have never been initiated in the first place.”*
> 
> According to the Indonesian Human Rights Monitor (Imparsial), more than 16,000 soldiers are currently deployed in region. Add to that the ranks of local police, and the total number of security officers in Papua exceeds the number of indigenous people, according to activists.
> 
> The military’s presence in Papua, Hais says, is comparable to martial law applied in Aceh from 1990-1998, when TNI declared the province a military operation region.
> 
> “The [government’s] plan [to increase the military’s presence] is a form of injustice to indigenous Papuans. With the additional military power, they will feel less secure. The plan must be cancelled immediately,” he added.
> 
> Poengky Indarty, Imparsial’s executive director, echoed this sentiment, saying the plan was indicative of the state’s poor understanding of the underlying problems now plaguing Papua.
> 
> “In addition, the president’s plan to form Kodam in Manado and Papua could destroy the ongoing military reform,” Poengky said. “The reform was supposed refine our military’s structure, culture and policy so that it could become a professional national security force.
> 
> “This also could be a sign that TNI’s role will regress to what it was in [Soeharto’s] New Order era.
> 
> “Imparsial therefore rejects the plan, and we even urge President Joko to discard existing of regional military command structure in Indonesia,” she added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers go on duty for nine months on the border between Indonesia and Papua New Guinea to manage territory and maintain the boundaries of the country, in this Nov. 29, 2014 photo. (Antara Photo/R. Rekotomo)
> 
> *Power breeds violence*
> 
> Increased military presence in Papua will likely exacerbate violence there, Kontras’ Haris said.
> 
> “The additional number of security forces could trigger more violence in Papua,” Haris said, referring to the latest bloodbath in Paniai district, Enarotali, which took place earlier this week.
> 
> At least four teenagers were shot dead at the hands of security forces and 21 protesters severely injured, including women and children. Police said they dispatched a special team to the mountainous Paniai district on Tuesday to investigate the incident.
> 
> National Police deputy chief Comr. Gen. Badrodin Haiti suggested the violence may have been orchestrated by the Free Papua Movement (OPM), which has waged a low-level insurgency against Jakarta for decades on behalf of the mostly ethnic Melanesian population.
> 
> According to Imparsial’s Poengky, the planned military expansion indicates the seventh president is doubling down on the same security paradigm as his predecessor, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, in viewing the root of Papua’s problems as limited to separatism.
> 
> The rights activist also questioned commitments Joko made in his presidential campaign, during which the former Jakarta governor vowed to resolve Indonesia’s past and current human rights abuses, including in Papua.
> 
> The appointment as defense minister of Ryamizad Ryacudu met with widespread criticism by human rights activists, who say the former general’s leadership of several military campaigns in Aceh and Papua, led to widespread human rights abuses.
> 
> Activists point to Ryamizad’s involvement in operations against the Free Aceh Movement (GAM) and the Free Papua Organization (OPM) as their main objection for what they say is his unsuitability for the job of leading the defense ministry.
> 
> LIPI’s Adriana questioned the motive behind the state’s intentions to boost military power in Papua.
> 
> “What is the purpose of this military increment? What does government plan to achieve?” Adriana said on Tuesday.
> 
> “Whatever their reason, one thing must be underlined: the state security approach won’t end the violence in Papua,” Adriana said. “There’s a valid concern going on that the president himself doesn’t understand what the problem is.
> 
> “This would also indicate that people around Joko don’t provide him with adequate information about the province,” Adriana added.
> 
> The researcher emphasized that the government’s plan for additional military forces was not in line with dialogic approach previously proposed by LIPI, arguing that a peaceful dialogue would be the preferable way of ending Papua’s violence and poverty.
> 
> “For years, the security approach didn’t bear any significant results. Instead, it has fostered a sense of alienation among the indigenous Papuans. Tthey don’t feel like they are a part of Indonesia,” Adriana said.
> 
> “Military power has failed to provide safety. On the contrary, it has traumatized the people of Papua. The solution must be simultaneous, comprehensive and take into consideration human value,” Adriana said.
> 
> “Dialogue provides the best avenue for solving Papua’s problems.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers loading a boat at Manokwari, West Papua on Dec. 3, 2014. (Antara Photo/Indrianto Eko Suwarso)
> 
> *Welfare*
> 
> “In addition, we cannot separate the issues of security and social welfare in Papua,” Adriana said, emphasizing that social welfare in Papua is highly related to the political instability of the region.
> 
> “But how can the government provide security and welfare if every incidence of violence in the area is associated with a separatist movement?” Adriana said.
> 
> “Certain parts of the government are quick to politicize every single clash that erupts in the province. That’s a discriminatory way of viewing the region and the problems it faces. We will see no changes in the next five years if the state maintains this attitude,” Adriana said.
> 
> Despite having disbursed Rp 57 trillion ($4.9 billion) in welfare funds since Papua was granted special autonomy status, or Otsus, in 2001, the province continues to struggle with extreme poverty, poor infrastructure and a severe lack of educational and heath care facilities.
> 
> Lawmaker Dede Yusuf underlined the dire need for adequate health facilities in the region.
> 
> “On our visit to Jayawijaya, we discovered that the medical staff and equipment in existing facilities fall far below standard. The area has a very limited range and supply of medication,” Dede said on Tuesday.
> 
> “Furthermore, the residents are not yet registered with the national health care plan,” he added, referring to the program managed under the country’s Social Insurance Organizing Body, or BPJS.
> 
> “The conditions we saw were disconcerting to say the least and must be addressed immediately so that the people of Papua may finally receive sufficient and adequate health services,” Dede said.
> 
> *Slow train coming*
> 
> On Monday, President Joko announced government plans to start building a railroad network in Papua next year.
> 
> “We hope the provincial development agency will support our efforts so that construction can start as soon as possible,” the president said during a teleconference with district heads and governors from Papua and Maluku.
> 
> “We want the railways to reach Papua’s higher elevated areas,” he said, adding that preliminary studies are projected to last six months, after which construction would immediately start.
> 
> Railways on the island of Biak, located off the northern coast of Papua, will also be reactivated.
> 
> “We want the [country’s] railway development to start immediately,” Joko said.
> 
> “It is high time for the Eastern part of Indonesia to receive more attention from the central government.
> 
> “We want to start developing together, maintain the unity [of the nation], and manage our border areas,” he added.
> 
> *Further Coverage*
> 
> Editorial: Papua Must Not Be Ignored Any Longer
> 
> Human Rights Let-Downs Damp Jokowi’s Pledges
> 
> Indonesian Military Influx in Papua Risks Worsening Violence - The Jakarta Globe



Thanks for sharing this @Reashot Xigwin , and I hope , too, that Indonesia can help rebuild Papua and reduce the violence there.


----------



## guitar01

I watch on al jazeera, 83% of papua's youth are unemployed. The govt need to put infra projects outside java at double speed. Railway track, deep sea ports, etc. 
I believe the recent shooting must be due to undisciplined personnel, nobody with a sane mind in the line of command would order such thing. Totally counter productive. The govt should not protect those who are involved (like they often did in the past), instead give them heaviest penalty and make it transparent for the public.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Analysts Welcome Indonesia’s Plans to Triple Defense Budget*
By Basten Gokkon on 11:24 pm Dec 10, 2014
Category Featured, Front Page, News, Politics
Tags: Indonesia state budget, Indonesian defense policy, Joko Widodo, Ryamizard Ryacudu




Analysts say Indonesia’s military and defense sector needs more investment to bring on par with neighboring countries. The spending is needed most for modernizing weaponry and improving the welfare of military personnel. (Antara Photo/Rosa Panggabean)

*Jakarta*. The new government’s plan to bolster the country’s defense spending to almost triple its current budget by 2019 has received support from international relations analysts and military experts in Indonesia.

Luhut Panjaitan, an adviser to President Joko Widodo, said on Tuesday that Indonesia’s defense spending was targeted to increase to 1.5 percent of gross domestic product over the next five years in order to protect the country’s sovereignty and national interests.

“We link to economic growth of about 7 percent … so by 2019, the national defense budget can increase to around $20 billion per annum,” Luhut said, as reported by Reuters on Wednesday.

Muradi, a defense and military analyst at Padjadjaran University in Bandung, West Java, agreed with the country’s plan to set such an impressive target for its defense and security sector, saying that “our defense sector is already 10 years behind neighboring countries such as Singapore and Malaysia.”

According to Muradi, Indonesia’s defense sector spending — which includes the purchase of primary weaponry defense systems, the cost of security monitoring and also stipends for military personnel — should make up at least 2 percent of the country’s GDP to be considered adequate.

This year, Indonesia has allocated Rp 83 trillion ($6.6 billion), which represents 0.8 percent of the total state budget, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said early last month.

“As of now, I believe there’s no other way to modernize our weaponry except for increasing the defense sector budget,” Muradi told the Jakarta Globe on Wednesday.

“We can’t let other parties help us [with providing weaponry] because that way they are likely to dictate to us [on how to manage the country’s defense and security].”

Meanwhile, a nation’s moves to increase military and defense sector spending often set off alarms in neighboring countries — in Indonesia’s case, it includes Australia and members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (Asean). They may see such a policy as a threat.

*Deterrent effect*

But international relations experts believe Indonesia’s move to beef up its security, by setting aside more money for defense in its state budget, is essentially based on its need to improve its defensive capabilities and security systems in order deter any potential aggressors.

“By beefing up security in its territory, Indonesia is sending a warning to other countries that may possibly be planning acts of aggression against it. It shows that they can no longer do whatever they like and think that we wouldn’t be able take decisive action against them,” Muradi said.

According to Muradi, Indonesia records some 200 violations to its airspace per year.

“For instance, just to challenge the most recent violation by three foreign aircraft, we spent some Rp 150 million, while we only fined them some Rp 60 million,” Muradi said.

“The increase is really needed, not because Indonesia is worried that there would be attacks from other countries, but more due to its internal interests,” Hikmahanto Juwana, an international relations expert from the University of Indonesia, told the Jakarta Globe on Wednesday.

Hikmahanto says that the increase in defense spending is needed: to protect the country from illegal actions by private groups; to be a peace broker in any disputes occurring in the region; and also to boost Indonesia’s participation in United Nations peace-keeping efforts.

“Indonesia also requires adequate weapons systems to protect its territory as it has the second-longest coastline in the world, which eventually is in line with Jokowi’s agenda to be a Global Maritime Fulcrum,” said Djayadi Hanan, an academic in Paramadina University’s department of international relations.

Muradi further pointed out that increased defense spending was also needed to improve the welfare of personnel in the country’s armed forces aside from buying more weaponry.

To avoid any misinterpretations by its neighbors, foreign policy experts also say that Indonesia would have to explain and clearly outline the reasons behind its plan to increase its defense spending.

“Increasing the military budget could make other countries worry and if it’s not explained in a very clear and diplomatic way, it could be dangerous,” Hikmahanto said.

“Therefore, Indonesia must be able to justify clearly in its white paper on defense its reasons for the need to increase the spending.

“[For other countries] the move should not mean that Indonesia is planning to start a war or any aggressive actions, but that it’s basically meant to fulfill minimum essential force requirements,” Djayadi says.

“Indonesia’s move to strengthen its defense sector could boost stability in the Southeast Asia region,” Djayadi adds.

“Furthermore, Indonesia could also then start taking part in maintaining security in the region that will eventually improve defense and security for all countries.”

Hikmahanto pointed out that Indonesia would also need to show that its foreign policy had shifted to “all nations are friends until Indonesia’s sovereignty is degraded and national interest is jeopardized.”

Analysts Welcome Indonesia’s Plans to Triple Defense Budget - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

I hope the president will start put some concrete action toward papua issue when he come home from korea. The incident has created good momentum for him to focus more on this easternmost region issue. The right action must be taken fast, and small wins achieved, so papua and indonesia can see that there is real hope for us to achieve greatness together as one nation. Viva Indonesia Raya.




Reashot Xigwin said:


> Analysts Welcome Indonesia’s Plans to Triple Defense Budget




Will be very interesting to see if Jokowi can really put this plan to solid action. $20B is quite large sum of money... i can foresee destroyer ship, gen 5 fighter jet, long range SAM, submarine fleet, etc. Will become quite formidable forces in Asia, and the unchallenged power in ASEAN.


----------



## Indos

There are already huge money transferred to Papua Province for quite long time, local corruption by Papuan leaders is likely the case of why those money doesnt come into making economic situation better at Papua. The way the money being transfered should be changed by bypassing corrupt local government and using central government hands instead to build infrastructure there. 

Papuan people are living in a relatively remote place, they even dont interact to each other in the past and have war to each other until now, one tribe is another tribe enemy, thats why their language are so many, and Indonesian language is actually the first language that unite them all. This kind of fact can be a hint of the difficulty to improve living condition of Papuan people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

We all know, corruption happen everywhere all around Indonesia. It's scale massive. The fact that corruption has thwart papua is no secret, yet improvement must be successfully shown. That's why, corrective act must be done. And done fast, since this last incident has once again open the wound for papuan.

In this regard, i really curious about how Jokowi will handle this issue. I have high hope for him, so i want to see some action, and some small wins to be achieved fast before this momentum is over.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*West Papua deaths: Jokowi to 'follow up' shooting*
*smh.com.au/world/west-papua-deaths-jokowi-to-follow-up-shooting-20141210-123y3d.html*






The shooting and its aftermath is the first test of Mr Joko's leadership on Papua, which has hosted a low-level insurgency for the past 50 years, and which he has said he wants to normalise.






Natalius Pigai, a member of the Indonesian Human Rights Commission Komnas Ham, said he had met with Mr Joko on Tuesday for International Human Rights Day and asked him to conduct an investigation into the deaths.

"We told the president what happened yesterday and he said, "I know the case'," Mr Pigai said. "He also said, 'I'll follow up'."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yup, he will follow up. faster... better...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Analysts Welcome Indonesia’s Plans to Triple Defense Budget*
> By Basten Gokkon on 11:24 pm Dec 10, 2014
> Category Featured, Front Page, News, Politics
> Tags: Indonesia state budget, Indonesian defense policy, Joko Widodo, Ryamizard Ryacudu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “We link to economic growth of about 7 percent … so by 2019, the national defense budget can increase to around $20 billion per annum,” Luhut said, as reported by Reuters on Wednesday.
> 
> Hmm Quite confuse...
> 
> I think it should be $20 billion / 5yrs NOT $20B per annum.
> 
> $20b can buy
> 
> 5 skd of MRF
> 5 Submarine
> 5 Frigates
> 3 Destroyers
> 100 Missiles
> 300 MBT
> 5 skd Combat choppers, and more....
> 
> and if you add so much equipments every year you can beat India, UK and France within 5 yrs in term of equipments.
> So I think it should be $20 per 5 yrs of state spending. Not per annum.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

It's per annum, by 2019 if 7% annual growth is achieved, which is a very optimist projection. For comparison, Aus spent around $24B/annum, China more than $150B/annum, and USA spent more than $600B/annum. So no... we will not becoming super power by spending $20B/annum. far from that. 

But, it will be sufficient enough to become the unchallenged power within ASEAN, and quite formidable forces in Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Monas 12-15 december.

Credit: Absan Albar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New ships for the Navy













*KRI Tarakan 905 - Oil replenishment ship 122 meter - Made in Indonesia*


















*KRI 933 Hidro Oseanografi* *Ship (BHO-1) 60 meter - Made in France*


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Kostrad soldiers at Monas*





*Astros 2 Mk6 at Monas*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Leopard 2A4 TNI AD*

*.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dante

NarThoD said:


> Do Indo Posters here agreed if our Marines procure MBT? let's say T-72B ? not much just 10-20 units  Our budget will greatly increased in Jokowi's admistration , and he say about maritime axis etc...and our Marines are part of Navy sooo...
> 
> View attachment 163419
> 
> Our Marine's current spear-head
> BMP-3F, currently we have 54 units, and more will be added soon along with several MLRS
> MLRS
> View attachment 163420



No for T72B....what for? Indo marine too have different doctrine compare to USMC in which the later spearheading all US Forces far inland in all battlefield

If Indo Marine decides to induct MBT then they definitely need major doctrinal shift which they cannot afford, since Marine budget are too meagre compare to other three branches


----------



## Nike

Bonus weekend

credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD

Indonesian Armed Forces military Exhibition - National Monument, Jakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

public's enthusiasm quite unbearable












all pic belong to their original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesian armament exhibition held at National Monument*
Jumat, 12 Desember 2014 19:50 WIB | 581 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Armys primary weapons defense systems exhibition is being organized at the National Monument complex, Jakarta, on December 12-15, to commemorate the 69th anniversary of the Indonesian Armys day of struggle.

Army Deputy Chief of Staff Lieutenant General M. Munir, on behalf of Army Chief of Staff Gatot Nurmantyo, inaugurated the exhibition here on Friday.

"Through this event, we hope that the closeness shared between the Indonesian Army and the society becomes more solid. History is testament to the fact that the unity between soldiers and the society proved to be an unrivaled strategy in the implementation of the civil defense concept," Munir noted in his remark on behalf of the army chief of staff.

Around 200 manufacturers of primary weapons defense systems are showcasing their weaponry for infantry, cavalry, field artillery, and air defense.

Moreover, the public can also catch a glimpse of the Leopard tank, helicopters, and Anoa Panser tank, among several others at the exhibition, which is free of cost for the visitors.

Companies such as PT Pindad, PT Saba Wijaya Persada, and PT LEN, are participating in the exhibition, which is also expected to showcase modernized armament and weaponry used by the Indonesian Army to guard and maintain national sovereignty. 

Besides these attractions, visitors can also obtain information regarding the requirement procedures to be followed for those keen on joining the Army.(*) 

Indonesian armament exhibition held at National Monument - ANTARA News

*Christmas, momentum for Jokowi to find solution to Papua issue*
Jumat, 12 Desember 2014 09:51 WIB | 796 Views




Thaha Alhamid. (ANTARA)

Jayapura, Papua (ANTARA News) - Secretary general of the Presidium of the Papua Council (PDP) Thaha Alhamid said Christmas is a good momentum for President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) to discuss and find peaceful solution to Papua issue. 

"The Christmas momentum is the right time for President Jokowi to present his way of settling the Papua issue peacefully, persuasively and elegantly," Thaha Alhamid said here on Friday.

He was commenting on a planned visit of President Jokowi to Papua to attend a joint national Christmas celebrations to be held in this Papua capital city. 

He said he was concerned with the fact that most reports about Papua have been about violence. 

"President Jokowi, should not come to Papua only to commission markets , attend Christmas celebrations, etc. But he should address the long unsettled problem besetting Papua since 1961," he said. 

He said he was impressed by Jokowis statement last August saying that a big part of the problem of Papua was caused by wrong perception of Papua by those in Jakarta (the central government).

Jokowi made the statement when he visited Papua in August as a president elect, Thaha said.

"This is interesting. The statement was promising and gave new hope for the people of Papua," he said. 

Thaha said on that occasion he took the opportunity to propose to Jokowi that when the former Jakarta governor took power as the new president of Indonesia, the first thing to do is to change the perception of Jakarta about Papua.

"As long as the people of Papua are seen as enemies, separatists, stupid , lazy and drunkards, there would be no solution to the problem," he said. 

He said when Jokowi visits Papua he should meet the people and talk with them naturally.

"Christmas is full of peace, dont scare the people with armored cars and heavy military guards every where. Give room for the people to meet their president," he added.

Thaha also asked President Jokowi to release from jail all political detainees and reactivate the Law on Special Autonomy related to the Truth and Reconciliation Commission.

"If all this (the recommendations) could be accepted and implemented, the people of Papua would have the confidence in the president," he said, adding,"Promises would not solve anything." 

President Jokowi is scheduled to attend the Christmas celebration at the Sentani airport of Jayapura on Dec 27, 2014.

He also is to commission a number of traditional markets and visit Wamena to meet a number of Papuan leaders.
(Uu.H-ASG/O001)

Christmas, momentum for Jokowi to find solution to Papua issue - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jokowi... a master of symbolism... he will ride this momentum (shooting incident & christmas) to introduce some unorthodox solution toward papua issue.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kopassus










.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

3rd Hercules c130 from Australia






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Pasus TNI AL at Cilandak - 9 Desember 2014*





*IFV Marder TNI AD at "The Park" Solo*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

KRI Abdul Halim Perdanakusuma-355 caught seven illegal fishing vessels that manned by 69 Chinese citizens, 60 Thais and 11 Indonesian citizens, loaded with 578 tons of fish.










.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*TNI Commander Urges Regional Governments to Collaborate in Welfare Programs*
Posted On 14 Dec 2014
By : Leo Jegho
Tag: Armed Forces, Moeldoko, TNI





_(Photo credit: Andrew Limbong/NPR)_

*Jakarta, GIVNews.com – *Armed Forces (TNI) Commander Gen. Moeldoko urges regional administrators to make use of TNI members and resources to carry out development activities in their areas.

Moeldoko said that he expects TNI to be able to be innovative when developing programs that aim to improve the welfare of people in the provinces, especially those in remote villages as well as the slum dwellers in cities and towns.

“I am hoping that this will be a starting point for us to join hands to improve the welfare of our people, ensuring their security and safety,” Moeldoko said in his opening speech during the “Military Enters Village” (_TNI Manunggal Membangun Desa, TMMD_) plenary conference at TNI’s Cilangkap Headquarters in East Jakarta,Detik.com reported.

Other than armed forces officers, also attending the meeting were representatives of ministries and senior government officials from the provinces, regencies and cities.

The TMMD conference, which has been regularly held since 1982, is taking place before the central government carries out its plan of disbursing Rp 1.4 billion early next year. It is a big amount which is stipulated by a law that became effective this year, Law No. 6 year 2014 on Villages.

Minister of Development of Disadvantaged Region, Marwan Ja’far, said over the weekend that the Rp 1.4 billion per village funds will likely to be disbursed next April.

Moeldoko said in the TMMD session, “TNI owns nothing. We only have strong dedication for the welfare of the people. So do not hesitate to use TNI members to take part in development activities in your areas.”

He said TNI officers can help to perform various things like farming, teaching at schools and many others.

One remarkable example of initiatives by TNI members is their active involvement in the “electricity enters village” program. They take part in the building of power transmission facilities for remote villages, working closely with state electricity company PT. PLN and local governments.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Diver Propulsion Device used by TNI AL & Kopassus (TNI AD)













-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------




*Kopassus*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Indonesian coastguard patrol ships






-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Indonesian Navy patrol & LPD ships





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Indonesian Navy Frigate ships






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------














.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indo Defence 2014 Highlight - new video





Indonesia No.1 Tri-service Defence Event, 5-8 November 2014, JIExpo Kemayoran Jakarta, Indonesia





Armed forces anniversary - 14 des 2014 at Monas 






Additional soldiers dispatched to the border area to guard and protect Indonesian outermost part.

.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*U.S., Indonesia Looking To Boost Military Ties: Officials*
Discussions to focus on tackling joint challenges including Islamic State and maritime security





By Prashanth Parameswaran
December 16, 2014





Image Credit: U.S. Embassy, Jakarta via Flickr.com

The United States and Indonesia are looking to boost defense ties to tackle challenges ranging from maritime security to the Islamic State militant group operating in Iraq and Syria, officials said last week.

Brigadier General Jan Pieter Ate, the director for international cooperation at the Indonesian defense ministry, told a public forum in Washington, D.C. last Thursday that a priority area for Indonesia would be strengthening bilateral cooperation with the United States on combating the Islamic State.

“We don’t have this yet,” Ate said at a day-long conference on Indonesia organized by the United States-Indonesia Society.

The Islamic State has featured prominently in recent discussions between the United States and Indonesia. The head of Indonesia’s armed forces General Moeldoko and commander of the U.S. Pacific Command Samuel Locklear talked about the issue in a November 5 meeting in Brunei. U.S. President Barack Obama and his Indonesian counterpart Joko “Jokowi” Widodo also discussed it during their consultation on the sidelines of the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation meeting on November 10.

The United States has looked for help from ASEAN states including Indonesia to stem recruitment and freeze militant assets. The issue is also a rising concern for Indonesia, the world’s largest Muslim country, with its counterterrorism chief declaring last week that the group’s recruitment numbers from the country had tripled in the last few months to over 500 people.

Beyond the Islamic state, another growth area is maritime security. Speaking after Ate, Amy Searight, the U.S. deputy assistant secretary of defense for South and Southeast Asia, said Jokowi’s new “global maritime axis” doctrine, which emphasizes Indonesia’s pivotal role as a maritime power between the Indian and Pacific oceans, offered an opportunity for both sides to exchange ideas since the United States also sits astride two oceans – the Atlantic and the Pacific.

“The United States is also in between two oceans…and so we may be able to share our experience,” Searight said.

Separately, Moeldoko and U.S. Army Pacific commander Vincent Brooks also highlighted maritime security as a future area of U.S.-Indonesia military cooperation in a special column to the publication _Military Times_ on December 10.

“The Indonesian and U.S. militaries are well-positioned to increase our exchanges, joint exercises and capacity-building programs to support Indonesia’s increasing investment in its maritime security,” Moeldoko and Brooks wrote.

U.S.-Indonesia cooperation on maritime security has increased over the past few years under the framework of the comprehensive partnership signed between the two sides in November 2010. Washington has provided assistance through various means including support for new surveillance technology, bilateral exercises, and workshops and dialogues.

Pressed about more specific items or issues they were looking for ahead of talks, both Ate and Searight said they did not have lists to disclose but were open to hearing requests from the other side in future discussions in the coming weeks.

Despite the interest in both sides to boost defense ties, officials also acknowledged that there were challenges that Jakarta and Washington would have to confront going forward. Since the United States cut ties with the Indonesian military for several years starting 1999 because of alleged rights abuses, before gradually resuming them, both sides need to rebuild trust in each other as partners.

“Long term trust is very weak on both sides,” Ate admitted.

Indonesia also faces its own internal challenges as it embarks on military reform, Ate said. For instance, implementing Jokowi’s maritime doctrine would require reviewing defense modernization efforts already underway, which would itself be a complex process.

“We are doing a careful adjustment, not a dramatic change,” Ate emphasized.

On the U.S. side, Brooks, the commander, told a conference on December 11 that based on his observations during a September visit to Indonesia for the Garuda Shield exercise between the two nations’ armies, the U.S. Army needed more sophisticated equipment, including digital terrain elevation data and more advanced radio systems, to advance bilateral cooperation even further.

U.S., Indonesia Looking To Boost Military Ties: Officials | The Diplomat


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PTDI to Deliver UAVs to Indonesian Air Force
_janes.com/article/47010/ptdi-to-deliver-uavs-to-indonesian-air-force_










State-owned PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) aim to deliver eight indigenously developed Wulung tactical unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) systems to the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) within the next 12 months, a company official confirmed to IHS Jane's on 16 December.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Military Capabilities
*Indonesia outlines ambitious self-reliance target*
*Jon Grevatt, Jane's Asia-Pacific Industry Reporter, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
14 December 2014
Indonesian Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu has outlined an ambitious target to manufacture in-country within 10 years nearly all the Indonesian Armed Forces' (TNI's) procured military equipment.

In comments published by the Ministry of Defence (MoD) on 12 December, Ryacudu said the MoD is committed to promoting the development of both state-owned defence companies and those in the private sector "in order to achieve independence" in defence manufacturing.

"State-owned companies or privately owned businesses, we will support them as we gradually work towards a target of building 90% of [Indonesia's] military equipment over the coming 10 years," he said.

Ryacudu made the comments during a visit to privately owned weapons manufacturer PT Sari Bahari, which in recent years has won contracts to supply the TNI with munitions for its Sukhoi Su-27/30 fighter aircraft and its EMB-314 Super Tucano light attack aircraft.

Indonesia outlines ambitious self-reliance target - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia lays keel for second PKR frigate*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
15 December 2014





A computer-generated image of the TNI-AL's SIGMA 10514 PKR frigate. Source: Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding
*Key Points*

Indonesia holds keel-laying ceremony for second PKR frigate
Defence minister sees the keel-laying as a vote of confidence in Indonesia's indigenous shipbuilding capability
State-owned shipbuilder PT PAL has held a keel-laying ceremony for the Indonesian Navy's (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL's) second SIGMA 10514 Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) guided-missile frigate, the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) announced on 11 December.

Defence minister Ryamizard Ryacudu, who presided over the ceremony at PT PAL's premises in Surabaya, described the keel-laying as a vote of confidence in the local shipbuilding industry's capability to produce a complex warship like a PKR frigate.

PT PAL is building two PKR frigates in collaboration with Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS) under a skills and technology transfer arrangement. For the second vessel, the Indonesian shipbuilder is producing all of the modules except for the mast/bridge/operations block, which is to be completed by DSNS at its yard in Vlissingen, the Netherlands. For the first ship, PT PAL is responsible for the forward and stern hull modules and the mid and aft superstructure blocks. Both vessels will undergo final assembly and trials in Surabaya.

The Indonesian MoD signed a contract with DSNS for the first vessel in December 2012, while an option for the second ship was exercised in mid-2013. The frigates are scheduled for delivery in January 2017 and October 2017, respectively. _IHS Jane's_ reported in November 2014 that Indonesia has planned to acquire at least two more ships in the class, although a contract for these has yet to be finalised.

The Indonesian MoD has said it will deploy the PKR frigates for maritime surveillance, including to counter piracy and illegal fishing. _IHS Jane's_ also understands that the TNI-AL plans to equip the warships with AS565 Panther helicopters that will be fitted with the Helicopter Long-Range Active Sonar (HELRAS) dipping sonar and torpedo launching system, bolstering the frigates' anti-submarine warfare (ASW) capabilities.

Measuring 105 m long, the TNI-AL's PKR frigate is the largest SIGMA variant built to date. The ship displaces 2,365 tons at full load and can accommodate a crew of 100 with 20 additional berths. According to specifications provided by the Indonesian MoD, the PKR frigate can reach a top speed of 28 kt and has a standard range of 5,000 n miles at a speed of 18 kt.

*COMMENT*
During an interview in August 2014, TNI-AL chief of staff Admiral Marsetio told _IHS Jane's_ that the SIGMA 10514 PKR frigate programme is of particular interest to the country because it is seen as a gauge as to whether the local shipbuilding industry can take on the task of producing a complex warship. Indonesian shipbuilders have been indigenously producing smaller platforms, such as the KCR-40 and the KCR-60M attack craft. However, none of these compare with the complexity of the PKR frigate's weapons and sensor systems.

The Indonesian frigates will be equipped with a variant of the Thales TACTICOS 300 combat management suite, a Rheinmetall Defence Millennium 35 mm close-in weapon system (CIWS), a Thales SMART-S Mk 2 surveillance radar, and a 12-cell vertical-launch air-defence system. The ships will also be equipped with six 324 mm torpedo tubes.

"Once the two vessels are complete and operationalised, we will be assessing the need for more ships of the type given the archipelagic nature of this region and local capabilities to build more of such vessels indigenously," Adm Marsetio told _IHS Jane's_ .

Indonesia lays keel for second PKR frigate - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Securing the ocean









Jokowi inside Boing 737 MPA - Ocean surveillance & reconnaissance
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





TNI martial art self defense demonstration





TNI patroling at Indonesian border

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Lockheed Martin is confident it can seal several maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) deals in Asia over the next two years, including selling P-3 Orions to India, Pakistan, Taiwan and Thailand and S-3 Vikings to India, Indonesia, Malaysia and the Philippines.

*US manufacturer confident of clinching Asian sales*

Lockheed Martin is confident it can seal several maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) deals in Asia over the next two years, including selling P-3 Orions to India, Pakistan, Taiwan and Thailand and S-3 Vikings to India, Indonesia, Malaysia and the Philippines.

Maritime patrol is a top requirement for several Asian countries as they look to improve their anti-piracy and economic zone protection capabilities. Numerous airframe manufacturers are looking to tap into this fast-growing market, but several Asian navies require large aircraft, narrowing the field to the P-3, Ilyushin Il-38 or Boeing’s future P-8A Multi-mission Maritime Aircraft. “Nations looking for persistence and long range will look at large turboprops like P-3s,” says Richard Kirkland, vice-president of Lockheed’s newly created maritime surveillance enterprise.

Pakistan is now working with Lockheed and Portugal’s Ogema to restore two of its P-3s and plans to take another eight ex-US Navy aircraft, the first of which will be refurbished at Lockheed’s South Carolina facility starting this month and delivered next year. Kirkland says Thailand has also requested a second P-3, while Taiwan is still looking to buy 12 for anti-submarine warfare missions under a stalled deal that may finally go forward later this year. Lockheed will this month send a team to reassess the four local companies vying to refurbish the aircraft – Aerospace Industrial Defence Corporation, Air Asia, China Airlines and Evergreen Aviation Technologies.

The Brunei and Philippine air forces, Indian and Malaysian coastguards and Indonesian fisheries ministry are, however, looking for less expensive solutions. Lockheed is offering the C-130J in Brunei, but for the other requirements is promoting the smaller S-3, which offers half the range and endurance. Rivals to the Viking include the ATR 42, Bombardier Dash 8, Dassault Falcon 900, EADS Casa/Indonesian Aerospace CN-235, Embraer ERJ-145, Fokker 50 and Beechcraft King Air 350.

Kirkland says four non-Asian countries have already requested pricing and availability for some of the 100 ex-USN S-3s which will be available over the next four years and said at Asian Aerospace last month that Lockheed “spent a lot of time educating potential Asian users on the availability of the S-3”. He says the S-3 can be delivered “almost instantaneously” with 11,000h of service life remaining, while excess P-3s must be equipped with new wings to provide 15,000h or at least receive new critical wing parts to provide 5,000h of use.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

AH-64E Sales Report

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Indonesia Village Chiefs Get Anti-Terror Training *





FILE - Members of the Indonesian Security Force evacuate a "VIP" during an anti-terror drill at Jakarta Convention Center.

Yudha Satriawan
December 17, 2014 6:50 PM

SOLO, INDONESIA—
Indonesia's Anti-terrorism Management Agency [BNPT] is conducting a three-day training for 70 village chiefs in and around the city of Solo to activate an effective early detection system.

The BNPT director of terrorism prevention, Police General Antam Novambar, said the ability of villages to monitor those who may have joined Islamic State is too weak.

"We plan to revive the system of reporting newcomers to the area within 24 hours. Neighbors, villagers and borough chiefs have been ignorant about the activities or identities of members of terrorist groups that were arrested in their areas," said Novambar.

*Experiential lesson*

Village Chief Agus Triyono said his area was where authorities killed suspected terrorist kingpin Noordin M.Top, an al-Qaida member accused of several bombings in Indonesia. 

"Indeed, Mojosongo area in Solo has a dark experience on terrorism, but we’re using the experience as a lesson," said Triyono. "We are now working hand in hand with other village chiefs and neighborhood watches and the police force to monitor local activities lest the horrible terrorist acts of years ago happen again. We are always on the alert."

Yuyuk, village chief of Laweyan, whose area once was decorated with IS logos, said early detection is critical to anticipate acts of terror.

"As a frontline of the lowest level of government, village chief has to know everything about community activities. We are planning to share the results of the training to the community, especially to the neighborhood watch in our area. We have to able to detect terrorist acts as early as possible," said Yuyuk.

*Early detection*

Solo became a focus of government attention recently after IS murals were found painted on walls in the city, while pictures and Islamic State flags were being distributed.

But General Antam said anti-terrorism training will cover village chiefs across Indonesia.

On Tuesday, Indonesia said it estimates more than 350 of its citizens are now in Syria or Iraq to fight with the Islamic State, an increase of 50 since last month.

Said Aqil Siradj, the leader of Nahdatul Ulama, the largest Muslim organization in Indonesia, said he has urged the government to monitor the IS fighters closely when they return home.

Indonesia has said it is planning to revoke the citizenships of those who have joined Islamic State. Jakarta banned IS in August and moved against known members. Officials have said the radical group contradicts Indonesia’s pluralist state ideology, which is called Pancasila.

_This report was produced in collaboration with VOA's Indonesian Service._

Indonesia Village Chiefs Get Anti-Terror Training

*Slovakia, Indonesia prepare to sign defence trade agreement*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
16 December 2014
Indonesia and Slovakia are preparing a defence collaboration agreement that will facilitate trade and related industrial collaboration, the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) has announced.

Following meetings between defence officials from the two countries on 16 December, a statement by the MoD said Indonesia and Slovakia have exchanged documents outlining the proposed scope of a memorandum of understanding that will act as the "legal basis to strengthen defence co-operation between the two countries".

The MoD said the agreement, which is expected to be finalised in 2015, outlines formal collaboration in the fields of defence equipment and procurement, as well as activities such as military exchanges.

Slovakia, Indonesia prepare to sign defence trade agreement - IHS Jane's 360

*Japan eyes providing patrol boats to Indonesia to fight piracy*
Kyodo

Japan is arranging to provide patrol boats to Indonesia to support its fight against piracy, government sources said Wednesday, a move seen as part of efforts to assist Asian countries to boost their security capabilities in the face of China’s maritime assertiveness.

Since last year, Japan has announced plans to provide patrol boats and other vessels to the Philippines, Vietnam and Sri Lanka to help boost their maritime security capabilities.

Prime Minister Shinzo Abe is expected to announce the assistance when Indonesian President Joko Widodo, better known as Jokowi, visits Japan possibly in the first half of next year.

The move is aimed at expanding the patrolling of sea lanes connecting the Indian Ocean and the Pacific Ocean as piracy is rampant in waters in Southeast Asia, threatening the safety of vessels including Japanese ones.

In November during talks at a regional economic meeting in Beijing, Abe and Jokowi agreed to step up cooperation on measures to counter piracy.

The boats will likely be offered by utilizing yen loans as port of official development assistance, but only after Jakarta takes measures to prevent a recurrence of ODA-related fraud as Tokyo has suspended ODA to Indonesia due to alleged fraud.

Japan eyes providing patrol boats to Indonesia to fight piracy | The Japan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Nyolong dr Kaskus :





Assorted Snipy Rify.







Javelin.





Raider new Camo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NarThoD

Mini battle tank vs Main battle tank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New BDU for Kopassus, demonstration using model















----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pindad Medium Tank, will be ready for production around 2016






..........................................................................................................................

TNI armed forces combat vehicles


















.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

TNI armed forces combat vehicles











































.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

21 December 2014 - Ambon bay

*KIA Century 4 :*
– Tipe : KIA (foreign fishing vessel)
– Flag : PNG
– Captain : Thanapom Pamnisti
– Crew : 55 (28 Thailand 17 Kamboja )
– Load : 200 Ton mixed fish
– GT : 200 Ton
*
KIA Century 7 :*
– Tipe : KIA (foreign fishing vessel)
– Flag : PNG
– Captain : Thong Ma Lapho
– Crew : 17 Thailand
– Load : 43 Ton mixed fish
– GT : 250 Ton

Other vessel are still awaiting court decision...
















































.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Tatra T815 truck, Paris dakar off road champion from Ceko, used by Indonesia marines forces.*









*CN 235 MPA produced by PT Dirgantara Indonesia, used by Indonesian Navy.*





*Utilizing frigate to crack illegal fishing on eastern part of Indonesia.*





*Big catch on arafura sea . Century 4, Century 7, KM Sino 15, KM Sino 26, KM Sino 36, KM Sino 33 & KM Sino 27.*





*The last stuart tank (1941), oldest TNI AD arsenal waiting for retirement and tarantula panser  (2013) from korea.*





*Hands on approach, Mr. President checking soldiers & cross border documentation at Indonesia-East timor border post.*

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Kopassus Free Fall Jump

photo credit : @ Yudoprab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

List of Conflict/Wars of Indonesian National Armed Forces


United Nations Peacekeeping
Indonesian National Revolution
Darul Islam (Indonesia)
Republic of South Maluku
PRRI
Permesta
Incorporation of West Papua into Indonesia
Operation Trikora
Indonesia-Malaysia Confrontation
Indonesian invasion of East Timor
Insurgency in Aceh
Free Papua Movement
2003–2004 Indonesian offensive in Aceh


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia TNI eyeing to buy multipurpose amphibious jet to strengthen maritime control





*Beriev Be-200 one of the candidate*
_news.liputan6.com/read/2150653/perkuat-penjagaan-maritim-tni-au-siapkan-pesawat-amfibi-baru_
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Faceless ghost*

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Medium tank project - specifications

First prototype will rolled in 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

NarThoD said:


> Medium tank project - specifications
> 
> First prototype will rolled in 2016
> 
> View attachment 178185
> 
> View attachment 178186


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New UAV development, LSU 05 by LAPAN conducting first flight test





*LSU-05* _(weight 80 kg, wingspan 5.5 meter, length 4 meter)_. In this first trial session, the aircraft was able to take off at 160m distance and conducting loiter fly for 15 minutes.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Minimum Essential Forces Phase 2 (2015-2019) procurement









K9 Thunder, favorite item for self-propelled tracked howitzers TNI AD artillery requirement


.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Pindad Chief: Defence industry to boost national economy*
Tuesday, 23 December 2014, 16:34 WIB 




Pindad/illustration (Yasin Habibi)

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, BANDUNG -- The national defense industry must grow as one of the nation's economic backbones, Silmy Karim, the new president director of state-owned weapons manufacturer PT Pindad, stated here on Tuesday.

"Indonesia has a huge potential to build a national, self-reliant defense industry. The rise and growth of the defense industry will reflect the success of technology development, human resource empowerment, and national defense," he affirmed.

The newly appointed president director Karim stated that as part of his plans to transform Pindad, he would first complete the work started by his predecessor Sudirman Said, who is currently the minister of energy and mineral resources.

"We are committed to support the government's policy to build a self-reliant defense industry," he noted.

Karim said Pindad has pioneered various partnership programs to help boost technology transfer and open new markets, while referring to the cooperation agreement signed with Rheinmetall Denel Munition (RDM) from Germany to build a large-caliber ammunition plant in Turen, Malang, East Java, among others.

He explained that the project is part of the strategic efforts to increase the production capacity and mastery of technology by Pindad employees to meet the domestic needs of the country's military (TNI).

"The cooperation also covers meeting the demand for large-caliber ammunition in the world market, which is part of the global supply chain that we must also command later," he added.

Pindad Chief: Defence industry to boost national economy | Republika Online

Yesterday, we've launch Fast Patrol Boat KPC 28 in Batam. Indomesin supplied 3 sets of Remote Weapon System for this attack boat. Front using 12.7mm gun, both rear using 70mm rocket launcher. We will reveal our FINAL RWS construction next jan/ feb, after passing the final live fire test.















Alam Indomesin Utama, PT - Citeureup, Indonesia - Local Business | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

Minimum Essential Force - Phase Two

*Submarine Acqusition* - Chang-Bogo class x3 (South Korea)
*Frigate* - _Perusak Kawal Rudal _(PKR)/ Guided Missile Frigate x2 (Indonesia)
*Tracked Howitzer* - candidate : *PzH-2000(Germany), K9(South Korea), M109(USA), Primus 155mm(Singapore)
Fighter Progamme - *KFX/IFX prototype to be revealed in 2015 (South Korea - Indonesia)
*Medium Tank Project *_- _Indonesia(PT Pindad) in collaboration with Turkey(FNSS)
*122mm Rocket/Missile *- Indonesia(LAPAN)
*Anti-ship missile *- C-705 technology transfer by China
*Adding Marine Division lll based in Sorong, Papua
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

I have a question for our Indonesian members.
Is this a corruption case or not?
Thanks in advance.
*Red flag raised over arms deal*

Behind the great wall of confidentiality at the Defense Ministry concerning* its spending of taxpayer money, a leaked document has provided a snapshot of budgetary irregularity surrounding the purchase of a weapon system for the Army.*

*The ministry has allegedly overspent some US$134.9 million in the procurement of a multi-launcher rocket system (MLRS) worth $405 million from Brazil’s Avibras Industria Aeroespacial, according to an investigation report made by the ministry’s inspectorate general, a copy of which was recently obtained by The Jakarta Post. *

In its letters to the ministry’s top officials, including to then defense minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro and deputy defense minister Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin in April and June 2012, *the inspectorate had flagged several violations in the procurement process.*

The inspectorate, a division in the ministry tasked with ensuring the compliance of all officials to existing regulations and procedures, argued that the policy to award Avibras had violated a presidential instruction and a regulation issued by the Government Procurement of Goods and Services Agency (LKPP).

Avibras, according to the inspectorate, cannot meet the technical specifications required by the procurement tender, such as the provision of eight fire-control systems. *Moreover, the company can only provide seven of the required 38 ammunition supply vehicles and two of the seven mobile workshop vehicles needed to support the MLRS infrastructure. *

The MLRS is armored artillery, similar to a truck, but equipped with a self-propelled rocket launcher.

*According to the inspectorate, the $134.9 million discrepancy in the specifications unfulfilled by Avibras would have allowed the procurement of an extra battalion of the MLRS.*

*The inspectorate also accused the Army of negotiating with Avibras,* which had partnered locally with PT Poris Duta Sarana to secure the deal, *to water down the required specifications after Avibras outbid Turkey’s Roketsan Missiles Industries, which had teamed up with PT Alabasta Inti Indonesia for the bidding process.*

“The violations are very vulnerable [for prosecution] if viewed from the auditor’s side, particularly when the audit is conducted by the BPK [Supreme Audit Agency],” then inspector general Vice Admiral Sumartono said in the letter. Sumartono, already retired, could not be reached for comment.

*Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said that while he was not aware of the details of the case, he would review all procurements made by his predecessor and added that he would limit the role of brokerage companies that were regularly involved in securing deals at high cost to taxpayers. *

“I’ve instructed my officials to be *highly responsible in spending public money and warned them that I will not defend them if they are caught by the KPK [Corruption Eradication Commission],” Ryamizard said recently. *

The then Defense Ministry’s chief for procurement center of defense facilities agency (Baranahan), Lt. Gen. Ediwan Prabowo, who is responsible for the MLRS procurement, denied any wrongdoing.

Ediwan, who was promoted in May to become the ministry’s secretary-general, argued that the procurement was above-board and that the defense minister had endorsed it despite notes from the inspectorate general.

“You should ask the then inspector general about his complaints. I don’t want to speculate why he conducted the review,” said Ediwan, who served as the private secretary of then president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono between 2009 and 2011.

Ediwan said that the issue was made public because the losing company refused to accept the bidding result.

“The issue was blown out of proportion by a company that won’t accept defeat. *Avibras’ MLRS scores higher than those offered by Roketsan. Avibras’ is combat-proven, has multi-caliber capacity, has wider destructive scope and can be transported with C-130 Hercules aircraft,*” he said.

“We’ve invited many outside parties, including the KPK, to supervise our procurement process and there has been no issue at all,” he said, adding that some of the MLRS had already arrived and had been put on display during the Indonesian Military’s (TNI) anniversary parade on Oct. 7.

For the past five years, the Defense Ministry has received a bigger budget than any other institution has ever received. Around Rp 95 trillion ($7.72 billion) have been earmarked for next year, up by 7.2 percent compared to this year.

Red flag raised over arms deal | The Jakarta Post

Source: Turkish Missile/Torpedo Programs | Page 92

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

PKR Sigma Guided Missile Frigate






K9 tracked howitzer




i see what you did there



T-123456 said:


> I have a question for our Indonesian members.
> Is this a corruption case or not?
> Thanks in advance.
> *Red flag raised over arms deal*


high possibility. Don't worry since KPK (anti-corruption organization) are examining this case. Jokowi's administration will be quite strict.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New image of LSU 05 UAV taking first flight test
_defense-studies.blogspot.com/2014/12/lapan-uji-coba-surveillance-uav-di.html_






_*LSU 05 (weight 80 kg, wingspan 5.5 meter, length 4 meter)*_
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Indonesia Ready to Buy Ukrainian Weapons
_defense-studies.blogspot.com/2014/12/indonesia-ready-to-buy-ukrainian-weapons.html_

"Ukroboronprom" confirmed their willingness to participate in the tender for the supply of equipment, including radar, the Air Force needs.

.


----------



## waz

This is such a brilliant thread. I love coming on here to see what new pictures have been posted.

Keep it going my Indonesian brothers and sisters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

waz said:


> This is such a brilliant thread. I love coming on here to see what new pictures have been posted. Keep it going my Indonesian brothers and sisters.



Thanks, we will keep updating this thread with interesting new facts and pictures of Indonesian military. Long live Indonesia and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia mulls Be-200 amphibious aircraft for maritime patrols*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
22 December 2014

*Key Points*

The air force wants to play a part in the new administration's vision of a 'maritime nation'
Amphibious aircraft said to be a suitable platform for Indonesia's vast archipelagic waters
The Indonesian Air Force (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU) has submitted a request to President Joko Widodo to acquire at least one amphibious jet for the service, TNI-AU Chief of Staff Air Chief Marshal (ACM) Ida Bagus Putu Dunia told local reporters on 22 December.

Upon acquisition, the TNI-AU plans to deploy the aircraft at areas along the country's maritime borders that are prone to foreign vessel incursions.

Indonesia mulls Be-200 amphibious aircraft for maritime patrols - IHS Jane's 360



T-123456 said:


> I have a question for our Indonesian members.
> Is this a corruption case or not?
> Thanks in advance.
> *Red flag raised over arms deal*
> 
> Behind the great wall of confidentiality at the Defense Ministry concerning* its spending of taxpayer money, a leaked document has provided a snapshot of budgetary irregularity surrounding the purchase of a weapon system for the Army.*
> 
> *The ministry has allegedly overspent some US$134.9 million in the procurement of a multi-launcher rocket system (MLRS) worth $405 million from Brazil’s Avibras Industria Aeroespacial, according to an investigation report made by the ministry’s inspectorate general, a copy of which was recently obtained by The Jakarta Post. *
> 
> In its letters to the ministry’s top officials, including to then defense minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro and deputy defense minister Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin in April and June 2012, *the inspectorate had flagged several violations in the procurement process.*
> 
> The inspectorate, a division in the ministry tasked with ensuring the compliance of all officials to existing regulations and procedures, argued that the policy to award Avibras had violated a presidential instruction and a regulation issued by the Government Procurement of Goods and Services Agency (LKPP).
> 
> Avibras, according to the inspectorate, cannot meet the technical specifications required by the procurement tender, such as the provision of eight fire-control systems. *Moreover, the company can only provide seven of the required 38 ammunition supply vehicles and two of the seven mobile workshop vehicles needed to support the MLRS infrastructure. *
> 
> The MLRS is armored artillery, similar to a truck, but equipped with a self-propelled rocket launcher.
> 
> *According to the inspectorate, the $134.9 million discrepancy in the specifications unfulfilled by Avibras would have allowed the procurement of an extra battalion of the MLRS.*
> 
> *The inspectorate also accused the Army of negotiating with Avibras,* which had partnered locally with PT Poris Duta Sarana to secure the deal, *to water down the required specifications after Avibras outbid Turkey’s Roketsan Missiles Industries, which had teamed up with PT Alabasta Inti Indonesia for the bidding process.*
> 
> “The violations are very vulnerable [for prosecution] if viewed from the auditor’s side, particularly when the audit is conducted by the BPK [Supreme Audit Agency],” then inspector general Vice Admiral Sumartono said in the letter. Sumartono, already retired, could not be reached for comment.
> 
> *Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said that while he was not aware of the details of the case, he would review all procurements made by his predecessor and added that he would limit the role of brokerage companies that were regularly involved in securing deals at high cost to taxpayers. *
> 
> “I’ve instructed my officials to be *highly responsible in spending public money and warned them that I will not defend them if they are caught by the KPK [Corruption Eradication Commission],” Ryamizard said recently. *
> 
> The then Defense Ministry’s chief for procurement center of defense facilities agency (Baranahan), Lt. Gen. Ediwan Prabowo, who is responsible for the MLRS procurement, denied any wrongdoing.
> 
> Ediwan, who was promoted in May to become the ministry’s secretary-general, argued that the procurement was above-board and that the defense minister had endorsed it despite notes from the inspectorate general.
> 
> “You should ask the then inspector general about his complaints. I don’t want to speculate why he conducted the review,” said Ediwan, who served as the private secretary of then president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono between 2009 and 2011.
> 
> Ediwan said that the issue was made public because the losing company refused to accept the bidding result.
> 
> “The issue was blown out of proportion by a company that won’t accept defeat. *Avibras’ MLRS scores higher than those offered by Roketsan. Avibras’ is combat-proven, has multi-caliber capacity, has wider destructive scope and can be transported with C-130 Hercules aircraft,*” he said.
> 
> “We’ve invited many outside parties, including the KPK, to supervise our procurement process and there has been no issue at all,” he said, adding that some of the MLRS had already arrived and had been put on display during the Indonesian Military’s (TNI) anniversary parade on Oct. 7.
> 
> For the past five years, the Defense Ministry has received a bigger budget than any other institution has ever received. Around Rp 95 trillion ($7.72 billion) have been earmarked for next year, up by 7.2 percent compared to this year.
> 
> Red flag raised over arms deal | The Jakarta Post
> 
> Source: Turkish Missile/Torpedo Programs | Page 92



Nope, the Army has explained the procurement process of the MLRS system to Parliament and Anti Graft and Corruption body before the deal has struck and let them assess the progress beforehand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NarThoD said:


> Minimum Essential Force - Phase Two
> 
> *Submarine Acqusition* - Chang-Bogo class x3 (South Korea)
> *Frigate* - _Perusak Kawal Rudal _(PKR)/ Guided Missile Frigate x2 (Indonesia)
> *Tracked Howitzer* - candidate : *PzH-2000(Germany), K9(South Korea), M109(USA), Primus 155mm(Singapore)
> Fighter Progamme - *KFX/IFX prototype to be revealed in 2015 (South Korea - Indonesia)
> *Medium Tank Project *_- _Indonesia(PT Pindad) in collaboration with Turkey(FNSS)
> *122mm Rocket/Missile *- Indonesia(LAPAN)
> *Anti-ship missile *- C-705 technology transfer by China
> *Adding Marine Division lll based in Sorong, Papua*


Well only thing lacking is Fighter Jets you need to have at least 200 of Jets like F-16 BLOCK 52 or SU-30 than focus on that KFX/IFX

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Ready to Buy Ukrainian Weapons*
Today 13:57





The KOLCHUGA provides identification, early warning and location of all known radio frequency emitters mounted on land, sea or air platforms, and it is capable of overriding ‘stealth’ technologies. (photo : uos)

Representative delegation of the General Staff and the Air Force of the Republic of Indonesia visited enterprises SC "Ukroboronprom" and familiarized with products Aviation, rocket and artillery radar and defense industry sectors of Ukraine.

Yes, Indonesians visited SJSHC "Artem", which specializes in producing air missiles, aircraft equipment and special equipment. His attention is focused on guided air missiles "air-to-air", which can be equipped with air force Indonesia. Potential partners interested in the introduction at home Ukrainian military technology, as well as establishing joint production facilities to specialized companies.

Work radar "Kolchuga" and other systems of this type showed foreigners visiting as part of a state-owned enterprise "Research and Production Complex "Iskra" in Kiev.

Indonesians also visited SE "Zaporozhye State Aircraft Repair Plant MiGremont" that modernizes and overhaul of MiG-25, Su-27, Su-17, Su-25, Su-17 of all modifications, their components and systems.

"Ukroboronprom" confirmed their willingness to participate in the tender for the supply of equipment, including radar, the Air Force needs Indonesia.

Recall "Ukroboronprom" working closely with the Ministry of Defence and Security of the Republic of Indonesia. Concern participating companies have completed several contracts - to Asian countries supplied armored and aviation equipment, and services provided to repair and upgrade weapons.

ІНДОНЕЗІЯ ГОТОВА КУПУВАТИ УКРАЇНСЬКЕ ОЗБРОЄННЯ

*Jakarta Police personnel secure churches for Christmas*
Rabu, 24 Desember 2014 19:26 WIB | 703 Views






Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Jakarta Metropolitan Police Command has stationed thousands of personnel to secure Christmas Eve service in churches on Wednesday.

"Securing Christmas celebrations is a huge responsibility and the presence of police personnel is needed to allay doubts about security arrangements," said the commands head of operations bureau Senior Commissioner Daniel Pasaribu.

He added that police personnel have stationed at churches assigned to them. 

According to him, the Jakarta Police Command has deployed 3,947 officers to ensure security during Christmas Eve service at a number of churches in the capital city and its vicinity.

He noted that the police have also deployed bomb squads at large churches such as the Cathedral and Immanuel Church to secure them.

_(Reporting by Taufik Ridwan/Uu.H-YH/INE/KR-BSR/B003)_
_
Jakarta Police personnel secure churches for Christmas - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Video profile of Kostrad 8th Cavalry Battalion Narasinga Wiratama
This battalion use Scorpion 90 light tanks and Alvis Stormer APC.
The main weapons will be replaced by Leopard 2A4 MBT and Marder IFV and the current asset will be transferred to newly formed Cavalry Battalion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Zarvan said:


> Well only thing lacking is Fighter Jets you need to have at least 200 of Jets like F-16 BLOCK 52 or SU-30 than focus on that KFX/IFX


Yes, our fighter jets are not enough to secure our vast air territory. We're focusing on our KFX/IFX project now. South Korea has buying F-35 so she can add important F-35 technology to KFX/IFX program(Radars, sensors, etc). And this programs is quite strategic for both nation which trying to develop its own jet fighter.

Indonesia will get 50 jets in return, + all rights to manufacture and sell it independently so we can build so many of this


----------



## Zarvan

NarThoD said:


> Yes, our fighter jets are not enough to secure our vast air territory. We're focusing on our KFX/IFX project now. South Korea has buying F-35 so she can add important F-35 technology to KFX/IFX program(Radars, sensors, etc). And this programs is quite strategic for both nation which trying to develop its own jet fighter.
> 
> Indonesia will get 50 jets in return, + all rights to manufacture and sell it independently so we can build so many of this


After 5 years at least you may get only 50 of these Mr if you go for SU-30 now you can induct 100 by than

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Zarvan said:


> After 5 years at least you may get only 50 of these Mr if you go for SU-30 now you can induct 100 by than


Yes 5 years are quite long time, but the experience we've got will be very useful. And dont worry bro, Now we're seeking replacement for our ageing F-5 fighter, and the main candidate is : 

*Sukhoi SU-35 = For great detterent, workhorse and pride of the Nation








F-16 Block 52/60 = commonality with parts, crew and cheaper maintenance cost







JAS Gripen = Promising aircraft with technology transfer in return and cheaper + easier maintenance cost
*

*





My personal choice : SU-35BM *

oh ya satu lagi, boleh masang foto si celeng ketangkep gak hehe?


----------



## NarThoD

Singapore and Indonesia Air Forces conclude bilateral air exercises

Posted on 03 December 2014







The Republic of Singapore Air Force (RSAF) participated in two bilateral exercises, codenamed Elang Indopura and Camar Indopura, with the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU). Chief of Air Force, Major-General Hoo Cher Mou, and Chief of Staff TNI-AU, Air Chief Marshal Ida Bagus Putu Dunia, co-officiated at the closing ceremony of Exercise Elang Indopura at Roesmin Nurjadin Air Force Base, Pekanbaru, Indonesia today.

This year’s Exercise Elang Indopura is the 18th in the series. The exercise comprised a Command Post Exercise from 11 to 14 November 2014 at Paya Lebar Air Base, Singapore; and an Air Manoeuvre Exercise from 24 November to 4 December 2014 at Roesmin Nurjadin Air Force Base. More than 150 personnel from the two air forces participated in the exercise, with the RSAF deploying five F-5S/T fighter aircraft and the TNI-AU deploying five Hawk 109/209 fighter aircraft.

Commander Fighter Group and RSAF Exercise Director Colonel Nalpon Patrick Selvan said, “The opportunity to train with our counterparts has enabled both air forces to strengthen our professional competencies. It has also allowed us to forge new friendships and deepen relations between the RSAF and TNI-AU.”

The two air forces also conducted a bilateral maritime air surveillance exercise codenamed Exercise Camar Indopura, the 22nd in the series, from 25 to 27 November 2014 in Pekanbaru. The RSAF participated with a Fokker-50 Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA), while the TNI-AU participated with a CN-235 MPA.

Exercise Elang Indopura and Exercise Camar Indopura are excellent platforms to enhance professionalism and mutual understanding, and increase interoperability between the two air forces. These bilateral exercises also underscore the strong and long-standing defence relations between Singapore and Indonesia.

Singapore and Indonesia Air Forces conclude bilateral air exercises - Asian Military Review


----------



## Zarvan

NarThoD said:


> Yes 5 years are quite long time, but the experience we've got will be very useful. And dont worry bro, Now we're seeking replacement for our ageing F-5 fighter, and the main candidate is :
> 
> *Sukhoi SU-35 = For great detterent, workhorse and pride of the Nation
> 
> View attachment 178994
> 
> 
> 
> F-16 Block 52/60 = commonality with parts, crew and cheaper maintenance cost
> 
> View attachment 178996
> 
> 
> 
> JAS Gripen = Promising aircraft with technology transfer in return and cheaper + easier maintenance cost
> *
> 
> *
> View attachment 178995
> 
> 
> My personal choice : SU-35BM *
> 
> oh ya satu lagi, boleh masang foto si celeng ketangkep gak hehe?


At least 100 of them will be great


----------



## NarThoD

Indonesian Armed Forces military Exhibition - Ahmad Yani Air Base 





*Air Force Drum Band team
*



*S-60 57mm Anti-Aircraft Gun*





*Bell-412 Helicopter engine*




*Bell Engines...*




*A Robot belongs to GEGANA(Police Demolition/Anti-bomb team) are being showed to public
*




*Helicopter multiple rocket lauchers, it seems belong to Mi Mil-25*





*30mm Helicopter Gun of a Mil Mi-25 Hind*





*"Jihandak" truck of local production being unveiled to public. Optimus is dat you? *





*Celebrating the event by singing and dancing*





*Army Drum Band team*


----------



## NarThoD

More in Ahmad Yani Air Base
Credit to rmgalanghj @ Kaskus














Jayapura, Papua - Governor office, Cendrawasih XVII Regional Command to held Military Exhibition and celebrating Christmas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

28 Des 2014 - 2 Foregn fishing vessels with Thailand flag, blown up in Anambas water

MV Kour Son 77 (70GT - 6 crew) & KM G Chawat Chai 5 (103GT - 9 crew)









































*2 security boats checking what's left from the two vessels...*

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Price of Stealth Fast Missile Patrol Vessel trimaran : $15 Million
The hull costs $15 Million without any sensor and weapons
This doesn't include any sensors or weapons
Indonesia is equipping it with :
Sensor:
Sea Giraffe 1X 3D compact radar
CEROS 200
9LV CMS
ESM
Armament :
4 RBS-15 mk3
1 Bofors 40 Mk4



from bangladesh defence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

monitor said:


> Price of Stealth Fast Missile Patrol Vessel trimaran : $15 Million. The hull costs $15 Million without any sensor and weapons. This doesn't include any sensors or weapons. Indonesia is equipping it with :
> Sensor:
> Sea Giraffe 1X 3D compact radar, CEROS 200, 9LV CMS, ESM
> Armament :
> 4 RBS-15 mk3, 1 Bofors 40 Mk4



Right, we are now building 4 unit of this type. But the picture is from old design. This is the new design with stealth cupola and all new upgrade that we are build now. After we complete our requirement, Bangladesh should order this new toy for your navy.





*More stealth, more shiny, more deadly*

Check the news here: aviationweek.com/blog/turnkey-not-smorgasbord

.


----------



## Nike

one of the Indonesian Airforce, C-130 Hercules crew taking pray while searching for Air Asia plane who gone missing since yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## frequency

pr1v4t33r said:


> Badass forces.. I tell you now... Don't mess with us
> 
> View attachment 161133



Right..


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Kostrad 8th Cavalry Battalion "Narasinga Wiratama" Leopard 2A4 Company.
Currently this battalion still dominated by Scorpion 90 Light Tanks, but by 2015 all will be replaced by the upcoming Leopard MBT.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Kostrad 8th Cavalry Battalion "Narasinga Wiratama" Scorpion 90 Light Tanks units and Alvis Stormer APC. The Scorpion 90 light tanks of this battalion will gradually replaced by Leopard 2A4 MBT.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Navy AShM Striking Range

I have question for fellow Indonesian member about our Fatahillah Class Corvette. Is there any plan to replace its old Exocet MM38 ?


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Indonesian Navy AShM Striking Range
> 
> I have question for fellow Indonesian member about our Fatahillah Class Corvette. Is there any plan to replace its old Exocet MM38 ?
> 
> View attachment 179673



there will be, the mostly candidate will be C-802 or Exocet


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

No more MEF.

*Jokowi to upgrade RI’s military and defense *
*
Ina Parlina, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Tue, December 30 2014, 1:30 PM



National News*
President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo said on Tuesday that he aimed to build Indonesia’s military and defense capability, not to merely meet Minimum Essential Force (MEF) targets, but also to transform it into a well-respected force.

In a bid to improve the country’s obsolete weapons system, the government has previously implemented a plan to follow the military’s MEF blueprint for achieving an independent defense industry by 2024.

Speaking during a meeting with the Defense Industry Policy Committee (KKIP) on Tuesday at the Presidential Office, Jokowi pointed out four main priorities for the country's defense policy, including efforts to develop the military as a well-respected force; to meet the needs of the country's defense, both in terms of soldiers' welfare and the supply of defense equipment; to reach defense self-reliance; and to make defense policy part of a comprehensive approach to security.

The President said Indonesia should no longer depend on imports of defense equipment, and later laid out several "simultaneous approaches" that the country could use to meet defense self-reliance.

"First, the transfer of technology, in which we expect later to require every weapons purchase to include transfer of technology for our strategic industries, whether it is PT PAL Indonesia [state-owned shipbuilder], PT Pindad [state-owned weapons and land-systems maker] and PT DI [state-owned aircraft maker Dirgantara Indonesia]," Jokowi said.

According to the former Jakarta governor, the country should also stop its habit of buying weapons without making efforts to boost domestic weapons production, and must focus on building integrated defense equipment systems. (nfo)
*
- See more at: Jokowi to upgrade RI’s military and defense | The Jakarta Post*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Not by our strength or by any machines, but by GOD and GOD only!
Indonesian pilot prays in front of his CN235 MPA before starting the search and rescue mission for missing Air Asia Aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

^
And his pray has been answered. Location of the missing plane has been found by Indonesian pilot. ALLAHU AKBAR!

May God give strength to the families.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> ^
> And his pray has been answered. Location of the missing plane has been found by Indonesian pilot. ALLAHU AKBAR!
> 
> May God give strength to the families.



ULB and ELT is not active at that plane, and by seeing a speculation that emergency exit door has already been open when the plane tried to land at the sea ( speculation based on recent data made by an expert) so if those locator devices are functioning well, many lives can be saved. Some body need to sue Air Asia if this the case.

Currently our ships are still operating the rescue operation even though right now is already night at Java sea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

President Jokowi in search of the missing Plane


















Indonesian Navy's Mine Clearing Ship - used to search the Plane's debris

KRI Pulau Rengat - Tripartite-class Minehunter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

@NarThoD the last pic is not our KM Baruna Jaya, thats Dutch Minehunter ship Makkum 867.
French, Belgium, Latvian, Netherland, Bulgaria and Pakistan Navy also operates Tripartite Minehunter Class.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

*Historical Photos
*​






> *Gun'Roses - (May 1998 - In Trisakti University - Jakarta, during 1998 riot)*



*-




*


> *Never returned - this picture was taken in 1948. About 150.000 young Dutch troops were sent by Duth Gov to East Indies (Indonesia). Their doctrine is "To secure Indies people from 'rebels', 'robbers' which Soekarno leads"
> 
> About 8000 (some even say 15.000) were never returned, much of them were lost in dense forest, and/or being killed by mines of the Republicans.*
> 
> *In the upper picture, TNI's forces from Siliwangi Division were sent by train and scheduled to arrive in Jogjakarta to fight against Dutch-British troops. No one knows what happen to their fate *



-







> *Indonesian general in Vietnam
> 
> Edi Sudrajat - Gen. Edi is a simple and good general and well known of his good attitude. He refuses to sleep in hotel, condomodium and instead sleep in barracks with other troops, he doesn't wear such "wow" attire. Just the way he are.
> 
> He travelled to Vietnam with General Sintong Panjaitan, in that time he visit Vietnam's military facility. they both were fascinated by Vietnam army's professionality, coordinated and skill. "Vietnamese has no great postures of an army, but their skills are undeniable"*



-
-







> *Shot dead by the Dutch -
> 
> July 1947 - The city of Sukabumi were attacked by Dutch army. Dutch's large army causing Republican to retreat to Nyalindung (25 km from Sukabumi) and making that area becoming temporary goverment's place. In this picture, a Dutch soldier walking over a dead Republican army soldier. *


-
-






> *A Soldier is A Human too - During fight between Republican and Dutch troops, these young soldiers are flirting with local woman*


-
-







> *In one bathroom with Dutch soldiers - Local who his/her house are located near military post, has no choice but to "answer nature's call" in military's sanitary house. The locals even helped the dutch to cleaning clothes for a price*.


-
-






> *The Fallen of Dutch Marines - A lot of Dutch marines were dead and wounded because of Republican guerillas attack in Klatek, East Java on 1946. East Java were originally belongs to Royal Netherland Marines which is being trained by USMC in Virginia. Just look at their their clothing which is resembles the USMC in WW2*.


-
-







> *Hunting in Palagan - A soldier carrying dead wild boar after hunting in the middle of Battle between TNI and Fretilin (East Timor) in 1980's. Is he a Fretilin or TNI*?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

*



Jogjakarta, December 19, 1948 - Paratroopers from KST (Korps Speciaale Troepen, Dutch special forces) were landed in urban houses near Maguwo Field, Jogjakarta and directly conquering Jogjakarta from TNI in December 19. They landed at 02.00 and quickly seizes the temporary Indonesian Capital, and also capturing President Sukarno with the vice president Mohammad Hatta.

TNI's never realize that the Dutch are going to attack, when they see few B-25 Mitchell, P-51 and P-40 Kittyhawk, instead of using anti-aircraft gun to shoot it down, they were waving hand at those planes. TNI thinks that plane belongs to Indonesian Air Force (which at the same time announced they'll going to held joint exercise). 

After bullets fired, they quickly realizes that the planes are Dutch and they had no preparation to defend against it, except 30 soldiers from Sulawesi whose try to defend the Maguwo field. 

Click to expand...

-
-



*


> *Hero from South - Leutnant Abu Nawaz and 14 of his men, just stand still in front a Mosque located at Serdang, Medan. they had no idea that the enemy they're must destroy is a Mosque, an Islamic religious place which is also their religion. Instead following order, the British Indian Army(BIA) officer are defecting.
> 
> Defection of BIA's soldier not only happen in Medan. In Surabaya, Corporal Mir Khan were doubtful when he engaging Republican soldiers who shout "Allahu Akbar". Same feelings hampers other BIA troops in Surabaya. They choose to defect and joining the guerillas. according from British source, about 300 Pakistani muslims defected and joining the guerillas in Surabaya.
> 
> Much of the defecting BIA's, are being shot dead by the Dutch/British because they not following orders.
> 
> How about the Leutnant and his troops? Local source says that they eventually married local woman, and returned to their country with their family to Pakistan.*



-
-






> *Passed away at Palagan, Surabaya - A writer named David Wehl say during 10 November 1945, Surabaya were flooded by blood and bodies. Human body, cat bodies, horse bodies are everywhere, in the drains, roads, pathways. The smell of dead body mixed with the smell of explosive powder, has become common.
> 
> Under Bung Tomo's speech. Hundred of thousands of youngsters from entire country and Republican guerillas were fought against Dutch-backed British which is trying to counquer Surabaya. Hundred of rifles, weapons, even Katana's from Nippon era occupation are used by the defenders.
> 
> In the picture, a republican were shot dead by British sniper after he spreading Mines to ambush the marching Sherman Tanks. *


-
-







> *The Fighters of Bandung - when Battle of Surabaya arises, a radio broadcast from Indonesian Rebel Front are speaking loud to all people in Indonesia to fight against colonialsm and imperalism. which the British has brough back to the country.*
> 
> *One of the radio crew, angered by his fellow youth of Bandung because they do nothing to support Indonesia. he provoking the Bandung youth as "cowards".
> 
> When Dutch-backed British under McDonald brigade arrive in Bandung. Thousands of Youngsters from Sukabumi, Cirebon, Tasikmalaya, Cianjur and all other area are arming themselves with weapon they seizes from Japanese troops. the Battle fought greatly as they were fight in dense forest and the Republicans hold their ground to 1946.
> 
> Brutal battle emerged within the heart of Bandung city. the republican snipers hide and wait for prey from forest. they managed to kill all Dutch who passed in front of them. A Young Republican named Agus, managed to destroy a Sherman tank by just using hand grenade.
> 
> The Battle is so brutal even after lacking ammunition, they all fight with melee weapons, bayonets, even bare hands. Some of them are being captured by the British as we see in this Picture.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

> *Soldiers and Keris - After the great battle of Surabaya. the British sustain 2000 dead, including 2 Generals. British military soon doing cleanup to houses in search of remaining Republicans. They took all things that "capable to harm" including a traditional dagger, Keris.
> 
> The British were fascinated by the dagger, and took it with them as "souvenirs". During WW2, the US troops in Japan, New Guinea, and other country are taking souvenirs from any country they've visit. The souvenirs are Katanas, local swords and antique stuffs. Then the British Marines took the Keris as a memorial of the "Hell Hole" Surabaya.*


-
-






> I*nside Dutch's soldier barrack*


-
-





*German Navy failed to joining the Republicans - in 1942-1942. As the Ally of Dai Nippon, Nazi Germany Navy (Kriegsmarine) add 42 submarines in Indonesian waters. They often engaging the Allied forces' ship or submarines which coming from Australia. They settle themselves in Senen market, Central Jakarta. As for recreational purposes, they turn a calm Puncak Mountains in West Java into a cozy relaxation place. This place is so important for the German Kriegmarine as they calling it " “U-Boots-Weide” which means a field of subs.*
(Herwig Zahorka. German historian)

*14 August 1945, Japan has lost. This loss causing the Germans to be captured by Dutch. About 260 german submarine crews were transferred to Onrust, a former Dutch controlled island and a place for disease quarantine.

In Onrust, the Germans treated badly by the Dutch. So badly even the're a lot of german crew were left dead by disease, famine and torture. They trying to escape from the hell, there are some who managed to escape, and some may not, such as Freitag.

There are few germans who managed to escape and two were recorded, they are Werne and Losche who serve as U-219 crew. After escaped and manage to land on Java, they joining the Republicans. one of them were passed away because of accident in assembling a weapon.

They were retrieved again by the Dutch, and transferred to Glodok prison. But they eventually escape once again and join the Republicans. Too bad their attempts failed, the Dutch capturing them at Pesing Market 1948. The United Nation's order the Dutch to return the prisoner of war to their Homeland. There are 6 Kriegsmarine crew who being returned to their country. As in this picture there are Frits Arp, Erich Doering, Hans Philipsen, Alferd Pschunder, Heinz Ulrich, Herbert Weler.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

*More pics
all belong the original uploader*​




*Before conducting assault, the exhausted British soldiers are buying drinks from local street vendor.*






*Woman Militia walking calmly with other pedestrian with her guns.*






*Winning hearts and minds of the people*






*M3 Stuart conducting patrol*





*President John F. Kennedy with his child greet President Soekarno









Dutch troops in East Indies (Indonesia) celebrating Christmas. They look happy.


*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The Search Quest For Missing AirAsia











































Glad we found them already in 2 days search. Tomorrow we gonna start mass evacuation of the victims.


.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

*British Indian Army who defect and joining the Republicans
*




*The city of Surabaya, being bombed and destroyed. This picture were taken from P4 Thunderbolt.





Foreign Media jurnalist.





Dutch troop patrolling a train station





Local woman maid, they're actually spies who eyeing the Dutch troops





Dutch soldiers, departed from Netherland to East Indies*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Cyber defense lacks human 
resources, funds *
Nani Afrida, The Jakarta Post, Kupang | National | Tue, December 30 2014, 9:53 AM

National News
Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu has warned that Indonesia is on the brink of a cyber war and should prepare infrastructure and human resources to survive it. 

“Today our country is facing war, a cyber war, and we are under threat,” Ryamizard told soldiers of Udayana Regional Military Command (Kodam) during a visit in Kupang, East Nusa Tenggara.

The Defense Ministry has claimed that cyber attack, along with terrorism, disease and narcotics are the greatest dangers to the country. 

“The military should be aware of these threats and we should have our own strategy to address the situation,” said Ryamizard, who is a former Army chief of staff. He said the strategy to meet the threat was different from conventional war using weapons and troops. 

Cyber war is a coordinated, systematic attack on computers, communications networks, databases or media. 

Brig. Gen. Jan Pieter Ate, the head of the ministry’s Defense Management Center, explained to The Jakarta Post the importance of cyber defense. “There are many things to do, including strengthening organization, improving human resources and building infrastructure, otherwise we will not be ready to deal with this kind of war,” said Jan, who is the ministry’s former director of international cooperation.

Jan acknowledged that the ministry had developed the Cyber Operations Center (COC) in May under former defense minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro; however, the center is not yet functioning properly.

Purnomo said the center had a system that would be connected to the Indonesian Military (TNI) and individual cyber units in the Army, Navy, Air Force and the ministry. The COC consists of teams that have specific tasks such as intrusion prevention, threat analysis, hacker monitoring, recovery and attack.

However, Purnomo acknowledged that the initiative was still new and needed many improvements, for example training patriotic hackers and purchasing satellite systems to avoid security breaches. 

It also requires military human resources to take a strategic position at the center.

Jan said that human resources had been the main obstacle to improving cyber defense in Indonesia.

“It involves sophisticated technology that is not for everybody,” he said, adding that the ministry was currently in need of experts from within the military to deal with the technology.

Using experienced hackers at the center was possible, but it would be better to have experts with military backgrounds, he said.

Another issue related to cyber defense was technology infrastructure, Jan said it would require a lot of money to build the infrastructure.

“The technology is costly and we don’t have much money,” he said.

Jan acknowledged that the defense ministry had allocated a certain budget for the purpose next year, but he provided no further details on the sums involved.

Although there are many constraints on the nation’s cyber defense, Jan is optimistic that Indonesia can develop it. 

Intelligence expert Susaningtyas Handayani Kertopati told the Post that Indonesia should have a community-based defense that involved local hackers to protect Indonesian cyber space. “Early detection should be done properly. Some citizens have skills in IT and they should help improve our cyber defense,” she said.

- See more at: Cyber defense lacks human resources, funds | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Another illegal fishing boat (Hull number PKFA 7835, 79.5 GT, equiped with GPS & sonar, without flag, owned by malaysian named Tang Liang Kok with 5 myanmar crew+captain - Soei (40), Moi (35), Kokou (30), Mamae (20) & captain Soeu (40), loaded with 2 Ton fish) *captured at Malaka strait* position LU 03.32.539 dan BT 100.00.360 WPP-NRI 571.

~ _jurnalasia.com/2014/12/31/lanal-tba-bersama-nelayan-tangkap-kapal-asing/
~ medanbisnisdaily.com/news/read/2014/12/31/138559/lanal-tba-dan-nelayan-amankan-kapal-asing/
~ metrosiantar.com/berkat-nelayan-1-unit-kapal-asing-ditangkap/_
































.


----------



## NarThoD

Your safety are guaranteed






Happy New Year bonus






Off duty photo


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Leader of ASEAN 

*Jokowi wants RI military to be strongest in the region *
Ina Parlina, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Wed, December 31 2014, 10:58 AM







National News
President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo set a target on Tuesday to improve the capacity of the Indonesian Military (TNI) and defense industry not only to meet the Minimum Essential Force (MEF) targets, but also to transform it into a force to be reckoned with in the region.

In a bid to improve the country’s obsolete weapons system, the government earlier implemented a plan to realize the military’s MEF blueprint for achieving an independent defense industry by 2024.

Speaking during a meeting with Defense Industry Policy Committee (KKIP) on Tuesday at the Presidential Office, Jokowi pointed out four main priorities for the country’s defense policy, including efforts to develop the military to become a well-respected force, to reach self-sufficiency in defense equipment, to meet the country’s defensive needs and to make defense policy a part of the comprehensive approach to security.

The President said that the country should no longer depend on imported defense equipment and that efforts (such as bureaucratic reforms) needed to be taken to expedite the transfer of military technology at state-owned defense firms.

“Those [reforms] include measures related to competitiveness and productivity that are designed in such as way that we will be able to partner with such global defense industry players as South Korea, the United States and Western European countries,” Jokowi said.

Obsolete weapons systems have hampered the TNI’s ability to guard Indonesia’s territorial waters from rampant illegal fishing.

The Defense Ministry has recently pledged to spur the development and production of naval weapons by national defense companies in order to help implement Jokowi’s maritime-axis vision. The ministry has also aimed to promote joint cooperation between local and overseas defense firms to give local defense firms essential knowledge and experience that would eventually help them independently produce state-of-the-art armaments for the TNI.

In December 2011, the ministry and South Korean Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) signed a US$1.1 billion contract to manufacture three U-209 diesel-electric submarines. PT PAL’s engineers will be given a chance to take a close look at the construction of the first two submarines at a DSME plant in South Korea before they construct the last one at the PT PAL plant in Surabaya.

In the meeting, Jokowi also wanted defense firms to start working on civilian projects.

“For example, Pindad’s [light-armored] Anoa vehicles should be used for commercial trucks, PAL’s warships can also be used as commercial ships and for fishing, while the DI’s [military transport aircraft] CN295 can also be used for civil defense,” he said.

PT Pindad’s executive director Silmy Karim said his company was ready to produce non-defense equipment, which would not only encourage the country’s defense industry but could also promote economic growth.

“The demands for defense products continue to rise, so we will boost the production of both [defense and non-defense industries],” said Silmy after Tuesday’s meeting.

Other than Anoa, Silmy added, Pindad is also looking into production for rail networks and heavy equipment utilizers.

“The meeting supported the idea that we should optimize the country’s defense production,” Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said.

- See more at: Jokowi wants RI military to be strongest in the region | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

we need the strongest Air Force first


----------



## Nike

Efforts to search the victims and debris of Air Asia plane still continue even in the bad weather such as today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD

*The departure of Indonesian Navy's submarine from Karachi, Pakistan to go back home in 1960's. Under President Sukarno, Indonesia agreed to help Pakistan countering India by sending subs, warships and donating several PT-76's for Pakistan in 1960's*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

KRI Sutedi Senoputra facing high waves as weather conditions around Java Sea continue to deteriorate hampering SAR efforts to found the bodies of Air Asia crashing accidents






KD Lekiu continue their efforts along with Indonesian Warships in Air Asia SAR efforts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*For Indonesian Military, Optimism Is Curbed by Constraints*
Young Guns: Despite the steady increase in Indonesia’s defense budget, much more is needed to further strengthen the military

By Bantarto Bandoro on 01:19 am Dec 31, 2014
Category Featured, Front Page, News, Politics
Tags: Indonesian Military TNI, Joko Widodo, Moeldoko, review and outlook




The Indonesian Military (TNI) celebrate its 69th anniversary this year through an impressive display of the TNI’s weapons systems in Surabaya. (Antara Photo/M Risyal Hidayat)

As Indonesia enters 2015, it is evident that the government of Joko Widodo continues to stress the importance of finding better and more effective ways to upgrade the country’s military forces in line with the changing strategic environment around the country.

A series of policy steps to boost the country defense force have been evident as Indonesia enjoyed the progress in its economic development. This is to say that economic development has to some extent been instrumental in helping the military to enjoy certain degree of progress in its defense program. Former president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono was reported as saying that stable economic development contributed to the country’s confidence in its own defense program.

Constant weapons procurement, enhancing the soldiers professionalism, a steady increase in the defense budget, extending defense partnerships and employing better ways of developing threat assessment are within the realm of defense and security the government has been focusing on so far.

What we actually saw throughout 2014 was the government’s constant move to strengthen and enhance the role of the country’s military forces in defending the archipelago nation.

The government’s policies for the realm of defense clearly reflects what I see as three significant strategic steps: adaptation, collaboration and investment.

Adaptation here is referred to the economic progress’ contribution to the constant increase in the defense budget and where perceived external threats has also driven the increase in the defense spending. It is against such a background the chief of the Indonesian Military (TNI).

Gen. Moeldoko was reported as saying that the increase in the defense budget was inevitable due to perceived external threats.

The minister for political and security affairs Purdijatno said the government aims to boost defense spending from 0.8 percent to 1.5 percent of gross domestic product over the next five years, putting it on par with Indonesia’s neighbors, including Malaysia.

The competing territorial claims in the South China Sea between China and four Southeast Asian countries continues to create regional tension. Purdijatno raised the possibility that Indonesia, which is not involved in the disputes and under the previous government remained neutral, could play a greater role if requested.

Meanwhile, collaboration points to the government’s continued efforts to expand its defense links with foreign countries in an attempt to provide more resources for the country’s defense program. 2014 saw a series of memorandums signed between Indonesia and its defense partners.

Investment in defense reflects the government’s commitment to pour huge amounts of money to maintain the high level of capability of its defense forces.

Yudhoyono once said that the growth in the defense budget was intended to strengthen the military posture, so that the mission to safeguard the sovereignty and integrity of the Indonesian territory can succeed.

The unprecedented show of force at the Eastern Fleet Command base in Surabaya, East Java, to mark the 69th anniversary of the TNI, was indeed a display of how increased investment in the area of defense has been instrumental in not only keeping up the capability of the military, but also in gaining the public’s trust and support for the government’s aim to build a defense force that can fully protect the country’s sovereignty.

Military chief Moeldoko said the show of force was the biggest ever since the TNI — then called the Indonesian Armed Forces, or ABRI — was established in 1945.

Newly acquired weapons systems were revealed to the public for the first time at the Surabaya show, attesting to the TNI’s continued commitment to defend the nation in times of peace and war.

Indonesia’s defense policy has seen its dynamism as ever as before, particularly when the government shows its unprecedented commitment to developing a formidable defense for the country. Moeldoko praised the government for its policy in bringing the level of Indonesia’s defense posture to an elevated level the military has never enjoyed before.

This year saw Indonesia procure the most sophisticated weapons systems the country has ever had — for the Air Force, the Navy and the Army. These three services need to equip themselves with the latest technology that would boost their roles in defending their respective areas of responsibility.

Air Force Chief Marshal Ida Bagus Putu Dunia said that the Air Force would have the leverage to protect the nation’s air space only if it is supported by more sophisticated aircraft. The same sentiment was also expressed by the Navy and Army’s chief of staff.

Modernizing the military is not only crucial for Indonesia at the time when the country is exposing itself to a much more challenging strategic environment, but it must also reflects the TNI’s capacity to defend the Indonesian archipelago and contribute to regional security.

When it comes to threat and risk perception, TNI remains very much focused on internal security challenges.

However, this year we heard statements made by the Indonesian defense planners to consider the nation’s external environment more seriously. Trends in military modernization in Southeast Asia are a source of concern in Jakarta as are China’s ambitions in the South China Sea.

When Moeldoko was in Beijing last October he said the TNI would fight to achieve its end in defending areas impacted by conflict should a crisis occurred by investing in maritime and aviation capabilities. The message to China was clear: do not to make a move that might lead to a severe action and reaction process.

In spite of the new profile Indonesia’s armed forces have enjoyed the past year, they continues to face a paradox. Threats to peace — domestically and abroad — are precisely the challenges to which a democratic Indonesia must respond.

There is no doubt that the military’s possession of the most technologically advanced weapons systems will strategically contribute to the strengthening and enhancement of the TNI’s role in defending Indonesia’s sovereignty.

However, the possession of newly acquired weapons and pronouncements about the integrity of the Indonesian Military in defending the country will be meaningless if the TNI fail to comprehensively address the source and nature of future strategic challenges characterized particularly by what I see as vulnerability, uncertainty, complexity and ambiguity (VUCA).

The concept of VUCA here can be best used to explain why the Indonesian military should be as strategic and tactical as possible in responding to the rapid changes in the strategic environment. Unless the force displayed is mission essential, Indonesia may run the risk of inadequate national will to apply the resources needed.

I have to admit that Yudhoyono demonstrated a great deal of effort to boost the country’s military force, though it may not have been his only policy priority. His legacy in the realm of defense has raised a great deal of optimism on the part of the military to move on par with the defense force of other regional countries.

The government of Joko’s perspective on the issue of defense runs parallel with that of Yudhoyono. Joko’s handling of defense matters starts where Yudhoyono left off. What Joko see as the most important aspect in the realm of defense is how the defense force maintains its public trust and credibility in defending national territory.

On many occasions, Joko said that when economic growth reaches 7 percent, the military budget could be increased two to three fold. His government is also committed to increasing the welfare budget for its soldiers. This has added to further optimism that the TNI will received even better attention and treatment from the new government.

Under Joko, defense spending will grow to $20 billion a year by 2019 to protect its sovereignty. Joko emphasized that the military was an integral part of Indonesia and was not only used for national defense but also as a pillar for uniting the nation.

Joko cleverly links the country’s economic growth of about 7 percent to the national defense budget.

However, it is not at all clear whether such a large defense budget is in the long term sufficient to secure and perpetuate Joko’s ambitions in making Indonesia a world maritime fulcrum.

The maritime fulcrum Joko introduced carries in itself important elements of defense and security. Meaning that huge investment to support such a policy is not only imperative if Joko is to be seen successful in realizing such an idea, but it also needs a much better and more effective strategy developed by the three services of the military.

The receptivity of Indonesia as a maritime fulcrum by the world community after all will depend on the cooperative relationship between the Navy, Army, Air Force and even the National Police and other related security agencies.

The Indonesian Military will not be seen as credible, reliable and effective in supporting Joko’s maritime fulcrum, unless its ranks are highly capable of maintaining both the intangible and tangible components of national power.

That is to say that the effect of a maritime fulcrum will only be felt nationally and regionally, if not globally, if the TNI is not smart and effective enough in utilizing the country’s existing tangible as well as intangible national power.

The current profile of Indonesia’s defenses looks quite impressive, at least when compared to the start of the _reformasi_ more than a decade ago. Joko wants his concrete policy steps in the realm of defense to clearly reflect the country’s readiness to face future strategic challenges.

Perhaps, it is against such a background that he, in his first international exposure, introduced series of plans to upgrade Indonesia’s position in the global security and political landscape.

However, optimism in developing a formidable defense may be short lived due to the structural constraints the military is facing now and will face in the future.

A structural constraint here refers to the level of restriction placed on the country’s strategic options by its mandated role in defending the nation, or by the lack of access to strategic resources the military might need to boost its role.

One of the real constraints is related with how the military will be able to win the support of the legislative body for such a huge defense budget. Not only that: Another constraint is whether the TNI’s leaders are able to address the military moral force and discipline in using its allocated defense budget.

Maintaining the current level of readiness in our weapons systems is another constraint as the military would need a secure budget to achieve that aim. Minimum budget allocation will not only result in the gradual corrosion of the weapons, but also lowers the intention, if not weaken the spirit, of the soldiers using them. Minimum fuel supply, mostly suffered by the Navy, is another structural constraint.

It has been stated that Indonesia’s defense budget has increased significantly, but it has never constituted more than one percent of GDP. One consequence may be that the military would be unable to perform even its basic functions.

Indonesia has recently purchased technologically advanced weapons system. The problem is whether leaders of the Indonesian Military are able to address the incoherent strategic doctrine, if any, which may impose severe constraints on the military’s modernization.

Another structural constraint is whether the government decision to achieve a so called Minimum Essential Force by 2024 will do very much to address structural problems the military is facing, such as inter-service coordination.

The failure of the Joko’s government to effectively address those structural constraints may lead to the emergence of centrifugal forces which may in the end weaken the performance of the military in defending the country.

The future of the Indonesian Military under Joko’s administration depends on how credible they appear in their pledge to provide stability and strength in Indonesians’ fight to preserve their way of life — and prevent the emergence of elements of entropy that will destabilize, weaken and divide the state.

In short, a high level of optimism on the part of the military in developing a credible and respected defense force is a strategic necessity, but it will do very little to produce a reliable defense force unless the government and the military can systematically and effectively address several important structural constraints.

_Bantarto Bandoro is a senior lecturer at the School of Defense Strategy at the Indonesian Defense University in Sentul, Bogor_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Evacuation Process With KRI Banda Aceh, Kopaska, NBell 412, Speedboat












































.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

edited


----------



## Zarvan

NarThoD said:


> Your safety are guaranteed
> 
> View attachment 180112
> 
> 
> Happy New Year bonus
> 
> View attachment 180116
> 
> 
> Off duty photo
> View attachment 180117


I am a criminal and on my way to get myself arrested

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Zarvan said:


> I am a criminal and on my way to get myself arrested


----------



## NarThoD




----------



## NarThoD




----------



## NarThoD




----------



## NarThoD

Bonus weekend





*BMP crew training in Russia




*

*Former Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono during his duty time - Seroja Operation in 1980's (Indonesian military operation of East Timor)

all picture belong to original uploader



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia-Malaysia Border Check





Airborne Battalion Task Force 433/Julu Siri Kostrad doing routine check at border marker no.17 Bambangan Village, West Sebatik, Nunukan Regency, North Kalimantan, Wednesday(31/12/2014)











.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

*Somewhere in Papua*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

*US - Indo Marine Corps joint exercise
































*


----------



## NarThoD

*Jupiter Acrobatic Team








*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Indonesian rescue team for missing airasia, praying onboard of KRI Banda Aceh LPD, with NBell 412 on the background*


















*Two NBell 412 and indonesian rescue team evacuating bodies from the crashed airasia*










*Seats from the crashed airasia*






*Heavy rain at Pangkalan Bun Surabaya*

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

Dont 


NarThoD said:


> *Somewhere in Papua*
> View attachment 181084
> View attachment 181086


Dont Know why, that the TNI still can't manage to eradicate opm rebel for all this year


----------



## Indos

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Leader of ASEAN
> 
> *Jokowi wants RI military to be strongest in the region *
> Ina Parlina, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Wed, December 31 2014, 10:58 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National News
> President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo set a target on Tuesday to improve the capacity of the Indonesian Military (TNI) and defense industry not only to meet the Minimum Essential Force (MEF) targets, but also to transform it into a force to be reckoned with in the region.
> 
> In a bid to improve the country’s obsolete weapons system, the government earlier implemented a plan to realize the military’s MEF blueprint for achieving an independent defense industry by 2024.
> 
> Speaking during a meeting with Defense Industry Policy Committee (KKIP) on Tuesday at the Presidential Office, Jokowi pointed out four main priorities for the country’s defense policy, including efforts to develop the military to become a well-respected force, to reach self-sufficiency in defense equipment, to meet the country’s defensive needs and to make defense policy a part of the comprehensive approach to security.
> 
> The President said that the country should no longer depend on imported defense equipment and that efforts (such as bureaucratic reforms) needed to be taken to expedite the transfer of military technology at state-owned defense firms.
> 
> “Those [reforms] include measures related to competitiveness and productivity that are designed in such as way that we will be able to partner with such global defense industry players as South Korea, the United States and Western European countries,” Jokowi said.
> 
> Obsolete weapons systems have hampered the TNI’s ability to guard Indonesia’s territorial waters from rampant illegal fishing.
> 
> The Defense Ministry has recently pledged to spur the development and production of naval weapons by national defense companies in order to help implement Jokowi’s maritime-axis vision. The ministry has also aimed to promote joint cooperation between local and overseas defense firms to give local defense firms essential knowledge and experience that would eventually help them independently produce state-of-the-art armaments for the TNI.
> 
> In December 2011, the ministry and South Korean Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) signed a US$1.1 billion contract to manufacture three U-209 diesel-electric submarines. PT PAL’s engineers will be given a chance to take a close look at the construction of the first two submarines at a DSME plant in South Korea before they construct the last one at the PT PAL plant in Surabaya.
> 
> In the meeting, Jokowi also wanted defense firms to start working on civilian projects.
> 
> “For example, Pindad’s [light-armored] Anoa vehicles should be used for commercial trucks, PAL’s warships can also be used as commercial ships and for fishing, while the DI’s [military transport aircraft] CN295 can also be used for civil defense,” he said.
> 
> PT Pindad’s executive director Silmy Karim said his company was ready to produce non-defense equipment, which would not only encourage the country’s defense industry but could also promote economic growth.
> 
> “The demands for defense products continue to rise, so we will boost the production of both [defense and non-defense industries],” said Silmy after Tuesday’s meeting.
> 
> Other than Anoa, Silmy added, Pindad is also looking into production for rail networks and heavy equipment utilizers.
> 
> “The meeting supported the idea that we should optimize the country’s defense production,” Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said.
> 
> - See more at: Jokowi wants RI military to be strongest in the region | The Jakarta Post



Jokowi seems not quite good at understanding our strategic state owned companies but I agree that PT pindad and PT LEN should improve their non-military business.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_*Indonesian Su-30 & F-16 maneuvering above the clouds*_





_*Russian Beriev Be-200 at Pangkalan Bun Surabaya, Indonesia, ready for deployment*_





*2 NBell 412EP on KRI Banda Aceh LPD Deck, ready to evacuate bodies to Pangkalan Bun Surabaya*

















*All day long, stormy weather accompany the search and rescue process. Here the ship from National Search and Rescue Agency sending speedboat to KRI Banda Aceh LPD to deliver the bodies that they found. Later, they will send the bodies that have been collected to Pangkalan Bun Surabaya using NBell 412EP which stationed on KRI Banda Aceh.*





*Indonesian Navy (Frogman Unit) helping the SAR process*









*KRI Bung Tomo 357 back to Surabaya after 8 days helping the SAR process*

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Korem (Military Resort Command) Babullah,Ternate, Receive 1 Unit of KMC Komando










.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Navy divers and retrieval team in joint search operation for AirAsia
Notes : Dark Blue shirt is Navy Divers members (Dislambair), Light Blue is Kopaska, Green shirt is Taifib member (Marine Amphibious Recon). Although not SF units, the Navy Divers (Dislambair) is more expert and specialist in SAR mission so they are the main diver while Kopaska member role is for back-up diver and the Marine Taifib handle the boat and safety.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

500 soldiers from Yonif 303 Raider goes to Papua










*500 soldiers from Infantry Battalion 303 Raider, deployed using KRI Tanjung Kambani 971 to Papua for 6 month (6/1/2015).*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







*Russian Beriev Be-200 at Pangkalan Bun Surabaya, Indonesia, helping the SAR process. Indonesian Air Force are eyeing this aircraft to strengthen maritime patrol task.*





*KRI Banda Aceh LPD, Indonesian navy assets for MOOTW, Great value for money.*

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Some Photos Of Indonesian Aerobatic Team (Jupiter Aerobatic Team)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
photos are not mine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 181501
> 
> _*Indonesian Su-30 & F-16 maneuvering above the clouds*_


I like this pic. looks great.


pr1v4t33r said:


> *All day long, stormy weather accompany the search and rescue process. Here the ship from National Search and Rescue Agency sending speedboat to KRI Banda Aceh LPD to deliver the bodies that they found. Later, they will send the bodies that have been collected to Pangkalan Bun Surabaya using NBell 412EP which stationed on KRI Banda Aceh.*
> View attachment 181505


terrible news, huge loss for the victims famlies. in the first minutes after the incident, VN government offered a hand in searching the plane. I wonder why Indonesian government rejects it. we were willing to do what we can within our limited capacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Viet said:


> I like this pic. looks great.
> 
> terrible news, huge loss for the victims famlies. in the first minutes after the incident, VN government offered a hand in searching the plane. I wonder why Indonesian government rejects it. we were willing to do what we can within our limited capacity.




Thanks. The latest news says that we already found the tail, hope to find the black box soon. But I haven't found any news about vietnam want to joint the search and rescue process and then rejected by our government, can you post the links? I personally think that we should utilize every help offered by neighboring countries to accelerate the SAR process.





*Underwater image of the tail section from the crashed Airasia.*


.


----------



## NarThoD

Indonesian National Police - Light armored vehicles and Riot control


----------



## NarThoD

Police Patrol and Interceptor cars





















AMX's


----------



## NarThoD

Tu-16 Strategic Bomber of Republic of Indonesia Air Force (AURI) In 1960's, 



















Sverdlov-class Cruiser, given by the Soviet Union for free charge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

Viet said:


> I like this pic. looks great.
> 
> terrible news, huge loss for the victims famlies. in the first minutes after the incident, VN government offered a hand in searching the plane. I wonder why Indonesian government rejects it. we were willing to do what we can within our limited capacity.



We don't reject any help offer. All help are welcome and we really appreciate the good will.

We received offer from many countries, however, we prioritize certain countries to join the mission for couple of reasons while others are asked to standby in case we need more party to join in (India and China are also offering their assistance).

Malaysia, Singapore, and Korea are in this mission because they lost their citizen in the accident. US, Japan, Russia, and Australia are joined in because they have the advance tech to locate and evacuate the missing object.

Our SAR team since first few days have pinpointed the location of the crash and have divided the search area accordingly, and it's not too big. Based on the search area, the number of the party currently involved in this mission is enough.. In the last few days, we have found dead bodies and just recently we found the tail of the aircraft in the bottom of the ocean, it is just a matter of time before we find the rest.

The only reason why it is rather slow is because of the bad weather condition in the field. The rain, hard wind, high wave, muddy water, all in one.. No matter how many and how good the technology, nature is always stronger... The rescue team can only wait the weather to subside to carry on the mission.



NarThoD said:


> Tu-16 Strategic Bomber of Republic of Indonesia Air Force (AURI) In 1960's,
> 
> View attachment 182082
> 
> 
> View attachment 182083
> View attachment 182084
> 
> View attachment 182087
> 
> 
> Sverdlov-class Cruiser, given by the Soviet Union for free charge
> View attachment 182085
> View attachment 182086



Too bad Suharto didn't trust the Air Force and Navy and treated them like unwanted child, he let them to rot... Now it's time to reviving the glory days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Invasion of East Timor (1975-1980)

Indonesian-backed US and Australia, initiated war against communist East Timor. Too bad, Australia saw a "Black Gold" beneath Timor's soil, and stab us back in 1998


----------



## NarThoD

One of the Army's General, Prabowo Subianto in East Timor












Leutnant Colonel Iswanto Budiman (Oey Tiong Hian), an Indonesian Navy Kopaska (special Forces) high official






TNI - PLA joint Exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

some photos of sailing pass

photos are not mine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

13 Papuan rebel captured after crossfire with police, 7/1/ 2015
_nasional.news.viva.co.id/news/read/575888-diwarnai-baku-tembak--13-pemberontak-papua-diringkus_














Police also securing and interrogating around 116 suspected rebel afterward
_beritaekspres.com/2015/01/07/aparat-gabungan-bakar-markas-opm-bersenjata-di-utikini/_











.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* US, Indonesia Expand Military Cooperation Agreement *





FILE - An Indonesian soldier cleans up a missile launcher during a military exhibition in Jakarta.


Fatiyah Wardah
January 07, 2015 4:25 PM

JAKARTA—
Indonesia and the United States have signed an action plan to expand military cooperation and improve Indonesia's defense readiness.

The signing ceremony at the Ministry of Defense in Jakarta Wednesday was witnessed by the ministry's Secretary General, Lt. Gen. Ediwan Prabowo, and U.S. Deputy Ambassador Kristen Bauer.

After the ceremony, Prabowo said the 2015 action plan would substantially expand the U.S. Defense Institution Reform Initiative (DIRI) Program in Indonesia.

"Today we begin to ... establish a master plan for 2015. The focus of cooperation between the Ministry of Defense and DIRI is not only in one program. The cooperation would involve the directorate general’s defense strategy, defense planning and its defense potential," said Prabawo.

Bauer said defense cooperation with Indonesia is a long-term commitment for the United States.

"Our relationship continues to grow and strengthen. And our defense relationship is a key part of it and it has never been stronger. With over 500 exchanges, joint exercises and other activities last year and more planned for this year, we are very proud to be Indonesia’s top partner in mil to mil engagements," said Bauer.

The U.S. says the DIRI mission is to partner with countries to develop effective, accountable, professional and transparent defense establishments.

The U.S. cut off military ties with Indonesia over human rights concerns in the early 1990s. Full defense relations were restored in 2005.

_This report was produced in collaboration with VOA's Indonesian service._

US, Indonesia Expand Military Cooperation Agreement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

Goo


pr1v4t33r said:


> 13 Papuan Rebel Captured
> _nasional.news.viva.co.id/news/read/575888-diwarnai-baku-tembak--13-pemberontak-papua-diringkus_
> 
> View attachment 182262
> 
> View attachment 182263
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good, it's about time this maggots to be arrested if not kill, there's too many indonesian security forces being killed in papua lately.....hopely we can eradicate opm as soon as possible.....


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d said:


> Good, it's about time this maggots to be arrested if not kill, there's too many indonesian security forces being killed in papua lately.....hopely we can eradicate opm as soon as possible.....



Firm stance and tough measure is indeed required to deal with this violent rebel groups. We can't tolerate any movement to harm Indonesia integrity for any reason, and will defend it at any cost necessary.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Indonesia to be firm but friendly at sea 
_globaltimes.cn/content/900778.shtml_






*Only two months have passed since Joko Widodo recited the presidential oath of office, but as the seventh president of Indonesia, he has shown unprecedented toughness in foreign policy.* Widodo made several stern announcements that Indonesia would sink illegal fishing boats from other countries, and Commander of National Armed Forces Moeldoko also said that Indonesia would like to play the role of a "big brother" in ASEAN.

These statements from the new Indonesian government have shown that the "Emerald of the Equator" is committed to growing into a maritime power. This commitment has already become one of Widodo's national strategies. The question is, does this mean a really tough approach at sea?

Covering roughly 8 million square kilometers of the sea, the archipelago is at the crossroads of Asia and Oceania, the Pacific and the Indian Ocean. Since the country has basically managed to finish its political transition from dictatorship to democracy, and its economy is sustaining steady and rapid growth, Indonesians are keen to be a major maritime power.

At the November East Asia Summit in Myanmar, Widodo has put forward a comprehensive plan to forge Indonesia into a maritime power, which focuses on five aspects, including maritime culture, economy, infrastructure and regional interconnection, diplomacy, and national security.

The cultural aspect requires the Indonesians to further strengthen their identity as a maritime power, and they should expand their knowledge of how to govern and explore the seas. The economic aspect leads Indonesia to shift its attention to the exploitation of maritime resources. The country will also put more efforts into the development of maritime infrastructure such as ports and marine highways, and streamline interconnections between regional countries.

In diplomatic terms, Jakarta is taking a proactive attitude to cooperation over maritime issues such as illegal fishing, territorial disputes, pirates and pollution. And finally, Indonesia is eager to ramp up its national security to protect its legitimate rights over the seas and assume its international responsibility to safeguard the freedom of navigation and maritime security.

Jakarta's enormous project will undoubtedly need massive support in terms of fund and human resources. In this case, China has competitive advantages as its 21st Century Maritime Silk Road coheres with Indonesia's strategy of maritime power, which gives a large space for cooperation.

Indonesia's tactics and approaches in dealing with foreign affairs, in the context of an ambitious maritime power strategy, have been slightly readjusted. Jakarta is more emboldened to launch complaints to anyone who harms Indonesia's national interests. Besides, unlike his predecessor Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono's principle of "a thousand friends, zero enemies," Widodo has employed a "pro-people" diplomatic approach, which means Jakarta will be more clear about boundaries, engaging closer relations with countries which can benefit Indonesia's development, and staying at a respectful distance from those that might harm its interests.

Whether Indonesia's diplomatic style and tactics change or not, the new Indonesian government will continue sticking to its conventional principle that requires independence and activity. Jakarta's foreign policy will always serve the goals of maintaining Indonesia's political independence, economic self-reliance and cultural personality.

Thus, any attempt to seduce Indonesia away from China will prove futile. Indonesia's maritime power strategy does not herald the country taking a tough approach at sea, nor will it pose threats to China. It is an approach that Indonesia uses to realize its domestic objectives and promote regional strategies.

_The author is a research fellow with the Institute of Asia-Pacific Studies at the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences. _

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Indonesian Army inducts indigenously built assault craft *
Posted by Maki Catama on 1:42 PM







KMC Komando TNI AD fast assault craft.

JAKARTA, -- The Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Darat, or TNI-AD) has inducted a locally produced fast assault craft into a sub-unit of its North Maluku regional command, Indonesian news agency Antara reported on 2 January.

The craft, known locally as the Kapal Motor Cepat (KMC) Komando, has been developed through collaboration between the TNI-AD, local shipbuilder PT Tesco Indomaritim, and the Surabaya Institute of Technology.

The vessel was conceived as a lightly armed platform to support swift amphibious landings on beaches and river banks. It has a top speed of 45 kt, a three-man crew, and space for 31 embarked personnel.

Armament comprises a single 12.7 mm machine gun, mounted on an autonomous controller equipped with a laser range finder that can track targets at up to 2 km. The TNI-AD did not reveal any further controller system specifications, but stressed that all components have been sourced indigenously.

A demonstration of the vessel's capabilities was first conducted in April 2014 at Ancol, Jakarta.

A spokesperson for the North Maluku regional command told reporters that the TNI-AD plans to deploy the vessel to support maritime security tasks, such as to counter smuggling and illegal fishing. The TNI-AD is expected to induct up to eight more of these vessels into various regional commands by the end of 2015.

Indonesian patrols to counter illegal fishing habitually have been undertaken by stakeholders such as the maritime police, department of fisheries, and (to a limited extent) the navy. The North Maluku regional command's statement that the TNI-AD will undertake such tasks marks the first time in recent history that army units have been used to support such missions.

Countering illegal fishing seems to have become a priority of Indonesia's new administration since President Joko Widodo was sworn in in October 2014 and outlined his vision of Indonesia's role as a 'maritime nation'. In November 2014, Indonesia announced that it was considering deploying ship-launched missiles against foreign fishing vessels that intrude into its territorial waters.

Indonesian Army inducts indigenously built assault craft ~ ASEAN Military Defense Review

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Photos Are Not Mine

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

More picts from Airasia Search and Rescue by Indonesian Navy and Basarnas






















.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Outgoing Air Force chief reveals 2015-2019 modernization plans *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Thu, January 08 2015, 7:31 PM

National News






The Indonesian Air Force plans to conduct modernization programs for its aircraft and systems as well as procuring new assets in the 2015-2019 period, outgoing Air Force chief of staff Air Chief Marshal Ida Bagus Putu Dunia said on Thursday.

In 2015, the Air Force will conduct the Falcon Star program to extend the structural life and mid-life upgrade (MLU) program to modernize the avionics of F-16 A/B Block 15 jet fighters, which belong to the 3rd Squadron at Iswahjudi Air Force Base (AFB) in Madiun, East Java, the Air Force said on its website.

Bagus said there were also plans for the acquisition of cameras and surveillance radars for Boeing 737-2X9 Surveiller maritime patrol aircraft (MPA).

The MPAs are under the 5th Squadron at Sultan Hasanuddin AFB in Makassar, South Sulawesi.

In the medium term, the Air Force is applying for the acquisition of aircraft for multirole tanker transport (MRTT), airborne warning and control (AW&C) and strategic maritime surveillance missions.

Speaking during an exit briefing at the Air Force headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, Bagus said the Air Force also wanted to buy one medium and low altitude air defense (MLAAD) radar as well as refurbishing two Weibel radars.

The procurement program also includes the purchase of new AIM-9 Sidewinder short-range air-to-air missiles and other modern weapons systems.

Bagus will be replaced by Air Marshal Ade Supriatna who is set to be officiated by President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo on Friday.

In his farewell briefing, Bagus also revealed a number of achievements such as the upgrade of three AFBs from Type B to Type A and eight AFBs from Type D to Type C. Therefore, currently the service has nine Type As, 13 Type Bs and 29 Type Cs.

He also said the establishment of the 16th Squadron had increased the number of combat squadrons to eight in addition to five transport squadrons, three helicopter squadrons, two VIP/VVIP squadrons, two training squadrons and one unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) squadron. (nvn)(++++)

- See more at: Outgoing Air Force chief reveals 2015-2019 modernization plans | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Brigif Linud 17































---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
photos are not mine

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## baukiki88

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Outgoing Air Force chief reveals 2015-2019 modernization plans *
> The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Thu, January 08 2015, 7:31 PM
> 
> National News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indonesian Air Force plans to conduct modernization programs for its aircraft and systems as well as procuring new assets in the 2015-2019 period, outgoing Air Force chief of staff Air Chief Marshal Ida Bagus Putu Dunia said on Thursday.
> 
> In 2015, the Air Force will conduct the Falcon Star program to extend the structural life and mid-life upgrade (MLU) program to modernize the avionics of F-16 A/B Block 15 jet fighters, which belong to the 3rd Squadron at Iswahjudi Air Force Base (AFB) in Madiun, East Java, the Air Force said on its website.
> 
> Bagus said there were also plans for the acquisition of cameras and surveillance radars for Boeing 737-2X9 Surveiller maritime patrol aircraft (MPA).
> 
> The MPAs are under the 5th Squadron at Sultan Hasanuddin AFB in Makassar, South Sulawesi.
> 
> In the medium term, the Air Force is applying for the acquisition of aircraft for multirole tanker transport (MRTT), airborne warning and control (AW&C) and strategic maritime surveillance missions.
> 
> Speaking during an exit briefing at the Air Force headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, Bagus said the Air Force also wanted to buy one medium and low altitude air defense (MLAAD) radar as well as refurbishing two Weibel radars.
> 
> The procurement program also includes the purchase of new AIM-9 Sidewinder short-range air-to-air missiles and other modern weapons systems.
> 
> Bagus will be replaced by Air Marshal Ade Supriatna who is set to be officiated by President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo on Friday.
> 
> In his farewell briefing, Bagus also revealed a number of achievements such as the upgrade of three AFBs from Type B to Type A and eight AFBs from Type D to Type C. Therefore, currently the service has nine Type As, 13 Type Bs and 29 Type Cs.
> 
> He also said the establishment of the 16th Squadron had increased the number of combat squadrons to eight in addition to five transport squadrons, three helicopter squadrons, two VIP/VVIP squadrons, two training squadrons and one unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) squadron. (nvn)(++++)
> 
> - See more at: Outgoing Air Force chief reveals 2015-2019 modernization plans | The Jakarta Post





Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Outgoing Air Force chief reveals 2015-2019 modernization plans *
> The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Thu, January 08 2015, 7:31 PM
> 
> National News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indonesian Air Force plans to conduct modernization programs for its aircraft and systems as well as procuring new assets in the 2015-2019 period, outgoing Air Force chief of staff Air Chief Marshal Ida Bagus Putu Dunia said on Thursday.
> 
> In 2015, the Air Force will conduct the Falcon Star program to extend the structural life and mid-life upgrade (MLU) program to modernize the avionics of F-16 A/B Block 15 jet fighters, which belong to the 3rd Squadron at Iswahjudi Air Force Base (AFB) in Madiun, East Java, the Air Force said on its website.
> 
> Bagus said there were also plans for the acquisition of cameras and surveillance radars for Boeing 737-2X9 Surveiller maritime patrol aircraft (MPA).
> 
> The MPAs are under the 5th Squadron at Sultan Hasanuddin AFB in Makassar, South Sulawesi.
> 
> In the medium term, the Air Force is applying for the acquisition of aircraft for multirole tanker transport (MRTT), airborne warning and control (AW&C) and strategic maritime surveillance missions.
> 
> Speaking during an exit briefing at the Air Force headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, Bagus said the Air Force also wanted to buy one medium and low altitude air defense (MLAAD) radar as well as refurbishing two Weibel radars.
> 
> The procurement program also includes the purchase of new AIM-9 Sidewinder short-range air-to-air missiles and other modern weapons systems.
> 
> Bagus will be replaced by Air Marshal Ade Supriatna who is set to be officiated by President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo on Friday.
> 
> In his farewell briefing, Bagus also revealed a number of achievements such as the upgrade of three AFBs from Type B to Type A and eight AFBs from Type D to Type C. Therefore, currently the service has nine Type As, 13 Type Bs and 29 Type Cs.
> 
> He also said the establishment of the 16th Squadron had increased the number of combat squadrons to eight in addition to five transport squadrons, three helicopter squadrons, two VIP/VVIP squadrons, two training squadrons and one unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) squadron. (nvn)(++++)
> 
> - See more at: Outgoing Air Force chief reveals 2015-2019 modernization plans | The Jakarta Post



LOOKS like TNI is not buying any new MRF they are more focus on maintainance and structural upgrade.. I think they will looks for more free f-16 from USA to replace their F-5. Forget about SU35, EF2000 or Gripen.


----------



## Nike

baukiki88 said:


> LOOKS like TNI is not buying any new MRF they are more focus on maintainance and structural upgrade.. I think they will looks for more free f-16 from USA to replace their F-5. Forget about SU35, EF2000 or Gripen.



Air Force will not in near future they will focusing to enhance their C4ISR capability, but Air Defense Command yet to decide whether to procure fighter for themselves or to procure Medium Range SAM. After all Air Force wants to have at least 12 squadrons of jet fighters


----------



## baukiki88

madokafc said:


> Air Force will not in near future they will focusing to enhance their C4ISR capability, but Air Defense Command yet to decide whether to procure fighter for themselves or to procure Medium Range SAM. After all Air Force wants to have at least 12 squadrons of jet fighters



Right now we only have:

F-16 2 squad
Sukhoi 1
T-50 1
Tucano 1
Hawk 2
F-5 1

A total of 8 so we need 4 more not counting the F-5 replacement.

Jokowi govt seldom mention about Air force and air defense military modernization. He focused more on Maratime like patrol ships and transport ships. And the new defense minister is very passive and does not know much about military equipments.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

A little old news but posting it anyways :













*RAWALPINDI: Army chief General Raheel Sharif met Chief of Staff of Indonesian Army General Gatot Nurmantyo during an official visit to Indonesia, according to ISPR. *

Matters of mutual interest were discussed during the meeting between both army chiefs which focused on regional security issues, the bilateral military relationship between Pakistan and Indonesia and measures to further expand the defence and security cooperation.

On arrival at the Indonesian Army Headquarters Gen Raheel was presented the Guard of Honour by a contingent of the Indonesian Army.

Later, the army chief visited the Indonesia Peace and Security Center where he held a detailed interaction with participants on counter-terrorism, and highlighted achievements of Pakistan in the ongoing fight against terrorism.

Gen Raheel is in Indonesia on a three-day official visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Govt to Give $134m Capital Boost to State Munitions Firm Pindad*
By Yuli Krisna & Ezra Sihite on 08:09 pm Jan 13, 2015
Category Featured, Front Page, News
Tags: Indonesian Armed Forces TNI, Joko Widodo, Pindad




President Joko Widodo at the state arms manufacturer Pindad, in Bandung on Monday. (Antara Photo/Rusman)

*Bandung.* State munitions firm Pindad will be among the first state firms to receive government aid as part of Indonesia’s plan to divert fuel subsidies.

President Joko Widodo said Pindad will receive another Rp 700 billion ($134 million) in capital to modernize its collection and increase production output.

“Once [Pindad] is given a capital boost, we will set a new target [for the state firm]. There is no way we will give money freely without setting a target,” the president said while touring the Pindad headquarters in Bandung, West Java.

The president said Pindad has a sound management but lacks funding to increase production.

“The production flow is very good, from raw material all the way to assembly. This shows how good production management [at Pindad] really is,” he said.

*The president went on to say that he wanted Pindad to adopt a more aggressive marketing strategy, citing that 95 percent of its production output is purchased by the Indonesian Military (TNI) and the National Police.*

“This means there are many commercial opportunities but we that need to increase the production and marketing capabilities [at Pindad],” he said.

Joko said Pindad is more than capable of producing weaponry, ammunition and combat vehicles, which are more than able to compete on the international market.

*“We produce armed personnel carriers with 80 percent [of their components] sourced locally. This is wonderful. We must develop it further,” he said.*

Joko said the Rp 700 billion would be the first of many incentives.

“But we will see how much [Pindad] can contribute to the nation’s economy [with the first incentive],” the president said.

Pindad president director Silmy Karim said his company requires Rp 4 trillion to modernize its production line and product development.

Silmy said he hopes the government would continue to provide the company with incentives, including obliging the military and police to continue to use Pindad products for their troops.

“The government has set an objective: for the military and the police to reduce their dependence on foreign weaponry, particularly those our own state firms are able to produce,” Silmy said.

*Joko had pledged to increase the nation’s defense spending two- to three-fold, but the figure also includes increasing the welfare of its soldiers.*

Speaking in Washington, DC, last month, Joko said Indonesia’s defense spending could grow to $20 billion a year by 2019. Silmy said this creates new demand for Pindad products.

“There will be an increase in demand of around 30 percent to 40 percent from the [Indonesian] defense industry,” he said.

President Joko also viewed some of the arms manufacturer’s latest products, such as the SSX assault rifle and the SPR 2 sniper rifle.

Joko said another state-owned defense firm, Dirgantara Indonesia, also has the chance to receive similar incentives but added that he wanted to see business plans from the company first.

“We are very proud to have Dirgantara Indonesia but we must first know where will the company will go in the long run,” the president said. “I want to see a 50- or 100-year plan. There must be a clear business plan.”

Govt to Give $134m Capital Boost to State Munitions Firm Pindad - The Jakarta Globe


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Danish Weibel Portable Doppler Radar for Indonesia
*indomiliter.com/2015/01/13/kohanudnas-segera-operasikan-weibel-portable-radar/*













---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Freefall Kopassus





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Indonesia’s Foreign Policy under Jokowi: A Giant Comes Knocking 
_cogitasia.com/indonesias-foreign-policy-under-jokowi-a-giant-comes-knocking/_
_*By Phuong Nguyen*_






Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi on January 8 delivered an annual statement outlining the priorities for Indonesia’s foreign policy in 2015. While her speech expands on elements previously raised by President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo such as the vision of Indonesia as a maritime fulcrum, it also infuses more nuances into the question many continue to ask: *How will Indonesia act, regionally and globally, over the next five years?*

Retno reaffirmed that *Indonesia will continue a “free and active” foreign policy*, long a bedrock of Indonesian diplomacy but which carried somewhat different meanings under different governments.

Over the years, it became accepted that Indonesia would act as an independent voice on the world stage while embracing regionalism through ASEAN. *Jokowi made clear that free and active to him means “making friends with countries that can provide Indonesia with benefits”* since, as he put it, “What’s the point of making friends if we are always on the losing end?”

In addition to stressing traditional issues of concern such as sovereignty and the need to better protect Indonesians abroad, Retno made clear that economic development will be a key new pillar in Jokowi’s foreign policy.

Under this pillar, *Indonesia seeks to pursue maritime cooperation with friendly countries, enforce laws and regulations and work with other governments to eradicate illegal fishing in its territorial waters, increase its exports to new markets, and attract more foreign investment.* Two areas the minister identified for cooperation with foreign investors are the_ construction of deep-sea ports and development of power plants._ The Foreign Ministry will form an _inter-agency t__askforce to ensure business opportunities and economic agreements with other countries are followed up effectively_, a priority set out by Jokowi.

Retno said the government is committed to creating a “one-stop service” for foreign companies looking to invest in Indonesia and is finalizing a new bilateral investment treaty template between Indonesia and other countries.

The bilateral investment template will demonstrate how serious the administration is about boosting foreign investment. *Indonesia last year announced it will not extend bilateral investment treaties with 67 countries*, including China, the Netherlands, and Singapore, when they come up for renewal in July 2015, *preferring instead to renegotiate on new terms*. It falls on Jokowi’s cabinet to present a new bilateral investment treaty template in a timely manner and one which ideally would include adequate protection for investors.

Some observers are worried that an emphasis on internal development means Indonesia may become more inward-looking or turn away from ASEAN. In response, Retno underlined that “*Indonesia will not lessen its engagement with the world.*” She cited Indonesia’s active role in maintaining ASEAN’s regional security, its views on global issues from climate change to the rise of the Islamic State, and its contributions to development in the South Pacific as well as UN peacekeeping missions.

Indeed, getting economic diplomacy right may be a decisive factor determining whether Indonesia can continue to thrive as an emerging power and leader within ASEAN.

Southeast Asian countries have long regarded Indonesia a first among equals primarily because of its size, a role most Indonesian leaders have capitalized on. But while Indonesia’s achievements since 1998 are impressive and its contributions to ASEAN laudable, Jakarta’s assertive stance on some regional issues was at times met with protest from neighbors on the grounds that Indonesia should first get its own house in order before pointing at others – although overall Jakarta is seen as successful in its role as an honest broker in the region. Without an economic profile and resources to match its size, Indonesia may find it increasingly hard to exert regional leadership as others continue to expect more of it.

_The recent sinking of Malaysian, Thai, and Vietnamese vessels caught fishing in Indonesian waters illegally could be seen as a response to the frustration in Indonesia that it had long been expected to act benevolently toward its neighbors in the maritime domain for the sake of regional harmony, while its fishermen were losing their livelihoods to foreign fishing crews._ The* “shock therapy” policy was born out of a growing gap between others’ expectations of Indonesia and its available resources.* _Addressing this gap may be thorny, but it is critical for both Indonesia’s economic prosperity and the future of regional cooperation._

A glimpse of Indonesia’s economic diplomacy was on display when Jokowi met with other leaders during the Asia Pacific Economic Cooperation summit in Beijing last November. He asked President Barack Obama to lift restrictions on Indonesian palm oil entering the U.S. market. With Chinese president Xi Jinping, Jokowi suggested a bigger role for Indonesia in the China-led Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank and urged the bank open its headquarters in Jakarta.

This brand of economic diplomacy will likely be very direct and imbued with Indonesia’s sense of nationalism. At the same time, Retno and those advising Jokowi on foreign policy will need to show that it is also results-driven and effective.

Regarding ASEAN, Retno said it remains a priority – rather than the cornerstone of (an expression stressed under former president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono) – in Indonesia’s foreign policy. As a country with the largest Muslim population and the third largest democracy, Indonesia has developed an interest in various issues in other parts of the world. It has often urged ASEAN to speak on global issues, believing doing so would strengthen the grouping’s role globally. But *in the near future, Indonesia can be expected to be more comfortable casting its net beyond the ASEAN framework on issues in which it believes it has strategic interests*.

Many aspects of Indonesian diplomacy under Jokowi will be decidedly down-to-earth and people-oriented, but Jokowi and his team clearly have high aspirations for Indonesia both as a regional and global player. The quest to find the matching resources to fulfill that vision is beginning.

_Ms. Phuong Nguyen is a Research Associate with the Sumitro Chair for Southeast Asia Studies at CSIS_.

.


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Govt to Give $134m Capital Boost to State Munitions Firm Pindad*
> By Yuli Krisna & Ezra Sihite on 08:09 pm Jan 13, 2015
> Category Featured, Front Page, News
> Tags: Indonesian Armed Forces TNI, Joko Widodo, Pindad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joko Widodo at the state arms manufacturer Pindad, in Bandung on Monday. (Antara Photo/Rusman)
> 
> *Bandung.* State munitions firm Pindad will be among the first state firms to receive government aid as part of Indonesia’s plan to divert fuel subsidies.
> 
> President Joko Widodo said Pindad will receive another Rp 700 billion ($134 million) in capital to modernize its collection and increase production output.
> 
> “Once [Pindad] is given a capital boost, we will set a new target [for the state firm]. There is no way we will give money freely without setting a target,” the president said while touring the Pindad headquarters in Bandung, West Java.
> 
> The president said Pindad has a sound management but lacks funding to increase production.
> 
> “The production flow is very good, from raw material all the way to assembly. This shows how good production management [at Pindad] really is,” he said.
> 
> *The president went on to say that he wanted Pindad to adopt a more aggressive marketing strategy, citing that 95 percent of its production output is purchased by the Indonesian Military (TNI) and the National Police.*
> 
> “This means there are many commercial opportunities but we that need to increase the production and marketing capabilities [at Pindad],” he said.
> 
> Joko said Pindad is more than capable of producing weaponry, ammunition and combat vehicles, which are more than able to compete on the international market.
> 
> *“We produce armed personnel carriers with 80 percent [of their components] sourced locally. This is wonderful. We must develop it further,” he said.*
> 
> Joko said the Rp 700 billion would be the first of many incentives.
> 
> “But we will see how much [Pindad] can contribute to the nation’s economy [with the first incentive],” the president said.
> 
> Pindad president director Silmy Karim said his company requires Rp 4 trillion to modernize its production line and product development.
> 
> Silmy said he hopes the government would continue to provide the company with incentives, including obliging the military and police to continue to use Pindad products for their troops.
> 
> “The government has set an objective: for the military and the police to reduce their dependence on foreign weaponry, particularly those our own state firms are able to produce,” Silmy said.
> 
> *Joko had pledged to increase the nation’s defense spending two- to three-fold, but the figure also includes increasing the welfare of its soldiers.*
> 
> Speaking in Washington, DC, last month, Joko said Indonesia’s defense spending could grow to $20 billion a year by 2019. Silmy said this creates new demand for Pindad products.
> 
> “There will be an increase in demand of around 30 percent to 40 percent from the [Indonesian] defense industry,” he said.
> 
> President Joko also viewed some of the arms manufacturer’s latest products, such as the SSX assault rifle and the SPR 2 sniper rifle.
> 
> Joko said another state-owned defense firm, Dirgantara Indonesia, also has the chance to receive similar incentives but added that he wanted to see business plans from the company first.
> 
> “We are very proud to have Dirgantara Indonesia but we must first know where will the company will go in the long run,” the president said. “I want to see a 50- or 100-year plan. There must be a clear business plan.”
> 
> Govt to Give $134m Capital Boost to State Munitions Firm Pindad - The Jakarta Globe


It looks like copy of M-16 not fully but quite close



pr1v4t33r said:


> Danish Weibel Portable Doppler Radar for Indonesia
> *indomiliter.com/2015/01/13/kohanudnas-segera-operasikan-weibel-portable-radar/*
> 
> View attachment 183719
> 
> View attachment 183720
> 
> View attachment 183721
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Freefall Kopassus
> 
> View attachment 183722
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Indonesia’s Foreign Policy under Jokowi: A Giant Comes Knocking
> _cogitasia.com/indonesias-foreign-policy-under-jokowi-a-giant-comes-knocking/_
> _*By Phuong Nguyen*_
> 
> View attachment 183729
> 
> 
> Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi on January 8 delivered an annual statement outlining the priorities for Indonesia’s foreign policy in 2015. While her speech expands on elements previously raised by President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo such as the vision of Indonesia as a maritime fulcrum, it also infuses more nuances into the question many continue to ask: *How will Indonesia act, regionally and globally, over the next five years?*
> 
> Retno reaffirmed that *Indonesia will continue a “free and active” foreign policy*, long a bedrock of Indonesian diplomacy but which carried somewhat different meanings under different governments.
> 
> Over the years, it became accepted that Indonesia would act as an independent voice on the world stage while embracing regionalism through ASEAN. *Jokowi made clear that free and active to him means “making friends with countries that can provide Indonesia with benefits”* since, as he put it, “What’s the point of making friends if we are always on the losing end?”
> 
> In addition to stressing traditional issues of concern such as sovereignty and the need to better protect Indonesians abroad, Retno made clear that economic development will be a key new pillar in Jokowi’s foreign policy.
> 
> Under this pillar, *Indonesia seeks to pursue maritime cooperation with friendly countries, enforce laws and regulations and work with other governments to eradicate illegal fishing in its territorial waters, increase its exports to new markets, and attract more foreign investment.* Two areas the minister identified for cooperation with foreign investors are the_ construction of deep-sea ports and development of power plants._ The Foreign Ministry will form an _inter-agency t__askforce to ensure business opportunities and economic agreements with other countries are followed up effectively_, a priority set out by Jokowi.
> 
> Retno said the government is committed to creating a “one-stop service” for foreign companies looking to invest in Indonesia and is finalizing a new bilateral investment treaty template between Indonesia and other countries.
> 
> The bilateral investment template will demonstrate how serious the administration is about boosting foreign investment. *Indonesia last year announced it will not extend bilateral investment treaties with 67 countries*, including China, the Netherlands, and Singapore, when they come up for renewal in July 2015, *preferring instead to renegotiate on new terms*. It falls on Jokowi’s cabinet to present a new bilateral investment treaty template in a timely manner and one which ideally would include adequate protection for investors.
> 
> Some observers are worried that an emphasis on internal development means Indonesia may become more inward-looking or turn away from ASEAN. In response, Retno underlined that “*Indonesia will not lessen its engagement with the world.*” She cited Indonesia’s active role in maintaining ASEAN’s regional security, its views on global issues from climate change to the rise of the Islamic State, and its contributions to development in the South Pacific as well as UN peacekeeping missions.
> 
> Indeed, getting economic diplomacy right may be a decisive factor determining whether Indonesia can continue to thrive as an emerging power and leader within ASEAN.
> 
> Southeast Asian countries have long regarded Indonesia a first among equals primarily because of its size, a role most Indonesian leaders have capitalized on. But while Indonesia’s achievements since 1998 are impressive and its contributions to ASEAN laudable, Jakarta’s assertive stance on some regional issues was at times met with protest from neighbors on the grounds that Indonesia should first get its own house in order before pointing at others – although overall Jakarta is seen as successful in its role as an honest broker in the region. Without an economic profile and resources to match its size, Indonesia may find it increasingly hard to exert regional leadership as others continue to expect more of it.
> 
> _The recent sinking of Malaysian, Thai, and Vietnamese vessels caught fishing in Indonesian waters illegally could be seen as a response to the frustration in Indonesia that it had long been expected to act benevolently toward its neighbors in the maritime domain for the sake of regional harmony, while its fishermen were losing their livelihoods to foreign fishing crews._ The* “shock therapy” policy was born out of a growing gap between others’ expectations of Indonesia and its available resources.* _Addressing this gap may be thorny, but it is critical for both Indonesia’s economic prosperity and the future of regional cooperation._
> 
> A glimpse of Indonesia’s economic diplomacy was on display when Jokowi met with other leaders during the Asia Pacific Economic Cooperation summit in Beijing last November. He asked President Barack Obama to lift restrictions on Indonesian palm oil entering the U.S. market. With Chinese president Xi Jinping, Jokowi suggested a bigger role for Indonesia in the China-led Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank and urged the bank open its headquarters in Jakarta.
> 
> This brand of economic diplomacy will likely be very direct and imbued with Indonesia’s sense of nationalism. At the same time, Retno and those advising Jokowi on foreign policy will need to show that it is also results-driven and effective.
> 
> Regarding ASEAN, Retno said it remains a priority – rather than the cornerstone of (an expression stressed under former president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono) – in Indonesia’s foreign policy. As a country with the largest Muslim population and the third largest democracy, Indonesia has developed an interest in various issues in other parts of the world. It has often urged ASEAN to speak on global issues, believing doing so would strengthen the grouping’s role globally. But *in the near future, Indonesia can be expected to be more comfortable casting its net beyond the ASEAN framework on issues in which it believes it has strategic interests*.
> 
> Many aspects of Indonesian diplomacy under Jokowi will be decidedly down-to-earth and people-oriented, but Jokowi and his team clearly have high aspirations for Indonesia both as a regional and global player. The quest to find the matching resources to fulfill that vision is beginning.
> 
> _Ms. Phuong Nguyen is a Research Associate with the Sumitro Chair for Southeast Asia Studies at CSIS_.
> 
> .


Well to become Giant you need to equip your forces which a Giant would equip itself with right now sorry to say but Singapore is a Giant when compared to you my Indonesian brothers.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zarvan said:


> It looks like copy of M-16 not fully but quite close.




That's SS2 rifle, my friend. 100% local development. The previous model, ss1 was FN FNC copy.








Zarvan said:


> Well to become Giant you need to equip your forces which a Giant would equip itself with right now sorry to say but Singapore is a Giant when compared to you my Indonesian brothers.




Of course you can have your own opinion about SEA giant my friend, while the other will have their own perspective, just like the article above. But for me, There's no way Singapore can be considered a giant. It's just a little red dot located between Indonesia and malaysia.







Pray for us, I believe Garuda will fly even higher and faster in the coming years.






..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Zarvan said:


> It looks like copy of M-16 not fully but quite close
> 
> 
> Well to become Giant you need to equip your forces which a Giant would equip itself with right now sorry to say but Singapore is a Giant when compared to you my Indonesian brothers.



Yes thank you for your attention for our country. The rifle that Jokowi uses is SS-2 (Senapan Serbu -2/_Assault Rifle 2)_ which is developed by Pindad and successor of SS-1, and a standard issue rifle for our Armed forces.

SS-1, is a local copy of FN FNC, Pindad secure license after Armed forces buy 10.000 of these






about military, we're starting to modernize and more toys are coming in.



about military, we're starting to modernize and more toys are coming in.[/QUOTE]

Other Indonesian-made weapons

Sniper rifles, ranging from 5.56 to 12.7







\
















SMB-QCB heavy machine gun






*PM-3 (Pistol Mesin -3/Machine Pistol -3) 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

*Indonesian Air Force One













*


----------



## katarabhumi

Zarvan said:


> Well to become Giant you need to equip your forces which a Giant would equip itself with right now sorry to say but Singapore is a Giant when compared to you my Indonesian brothers.



My friend,, having a better equipment doesn't make Singapore a giant compare to us. In our history, we have fought invaders with "lesser" tools and won, from the Mongol Invasion to the Revolution War. You are very wrong to measure our capability based only on the equipment we have. Our proverb says : "_Tak ada rotan, akar pun jadi_" roughly means We'll fight with wooden stick if we have to. 

As you know, our military and the industry currently undergoing expansion and modernization. The President has vowed to reclaim our status as maritime power and therefore having a world class military. Sooner than later we'll have more and better toys than most of our neighbors including Singapore.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Video Pindad:


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> That's SS2 rifle, my friend. 100% local development. The previous model, ss1 was FN FNC copy.
> 
> View attachment 183797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you can have your own opinion about SEA giant my friend, while the other will have their own perspective, just like the article above. But for me, There's no way Singapore can be considered a giant. It's just a little red dot located between Indonesia and malaysia.
> 
> View attachment 183801
> 
> 
> 
> Pray for us, I believe Garuda will fly even higher and faster in the coming years.
> 
> View attachment 183800
> 
> 
> ..



the picture, i mean it look like a bird got shoot by shot gun, who ever person draw the pics he/she doesn't have a clear vision about what is rising spirit mean


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> the picture, i mean it look like a bird got shoot by shot gun, who ever person draw the pics he/she doesn't have a clear vision about what is rising spirit mean




More like Garuda in rage and rampage mode for me... maybe after getting shot just like you said.. ha2
This one should be more appropriate to visualise the rising Golden Garuda spirit...






.


----------



## baukiki88

Kamis, 15/01/2015 11:19 WIB
*Pesawat Tempur Sukhoi SU-35 Jadi Pilihan TNI AU Gantikan F-5 yang Menua*

*Rina Atriana* - detikNews









*Jakarta* - Pesawat tempur TNI AU F-5 dinilai sudah mulai menua. Tim dari TNI AU telah melakukan sejumlah kajian untuk mencari pengganti pesawat buatan Amerika Serikat tersebut.

"Terkait kondisi F-5, TNI AU juga telah membuat kajian alternatif-alternatif penggantinya," kata Panglima TNI Jenderal Moeldoko usai menghadiri sertijab KSAU di Lanud Halim Perdanakusumah, Jakarta Timur, Kamis (15/1/2015).

Ada 3 alternatif yang masuk daftar pengganti F-5. Sukhoi SU-35 buatan Rusia disebut-sebut sebagai pengganti yang paling diminati.

"Pertama Sukhoi 35, kedua F-16, ketiga Gripen dari Swedia. Tiga-tiganya sudah kita sampaikan kepada Menhan dan yang dipilih TNI AU adalah menempatkan Sukhoi 35 paling atas," jelas Moeldoko.

Pesawat tempur TNI AU F-5 bikinan AS itu memang sudah termasuk uzur yaitu sekitar 34 tahun usianya dan mulai ketinggalan zaman. Sementara calon penggantinya yang disebut-sebut yaitu Sukhoi Su-35 memang berkemampuan tinggi dan menandingi F-15 Eagle dan F-16 Fighting Falcon bikinan AS.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

TNI AU Special forces, Satbravo-90






.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Army helps government to reach food self-sufficiency*

Army Chief of Staff –KASAD, General Gatot Nurmantyo in a press conference of High leaders Meeting of Indonesian Army in Jakarta on Thursday said that the national resilience cannot be achieved without food resilience. Therefore, Indonesian Army or TNI AD will give assistance to the government to be able to materialize the food self-sufficiency so that the national resilience can be maintained. The Indonesia Army will deploy ~100k personnel to assist the agriculture sector to achieve food sufficiency within three years. 

“The President has instructed the Indonesian Army to support the government in achieving the food self-sufficiency in the next three years. The efforts have to be made immediately because it is impossible to achieve the national resilience without food resilience and food resilience could only be achieved with food self-sufficiency. It is so urgent and we must follow it up because the development of science and economy will not tear our nation apart if we could maintain our nation as an agrarian nation.”

Moreover, General Gatot Nurmantyo also said if Indonesia becomes industrial country, Indonesia will be in danger. So he said, Indonesia must be optimistic to be able to reach the food self-sufficiency. He also hopes that Indonesia could export food. 

The Army has signed a MoU with the Agriculture Ministry on the matter. The army would help fix the irrigation infrastructure and become the agriculture field advisors. The ministry was still short of 70k advisors. The army also assist the Public Work Ministry to construct a 300km road along the border of Kalimantan and Malaysia and developing 100 villages.


Army to join efforts to accelerate food sufficiency | Saham .WS
Army helps government to reach food self-sufficiency | Voice of Indonesia - VOI | RRI World Service Voice of Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

*Russia offers RI new war machines*
_Nani Afrida, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Fri, January 16 2015_ 

Russian ambassador M.Y. Galuzin has met with Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu to offer several new weaponry systems, including Sukhoi SU-35 jet fighters and Type 636 submarines.

“Russia expects to continue military-technique and defense partnerships with Indonesia, just like last year,” Defense Ministry spokesperson Col. Djundan told The Jakarta Post in Jakarta on Friday.

He declined to give further information on Indonesia’s response to the offers, saying the ministry was still working to find the best new weapon systems for Indonesia.

Djundan said Russia was ready to provide several important weapon systems, including the Type 636 submarine, the Su-35 Sukhoi jet fighters and MI-17 helicopters. The country was also ready to transfer the technology.

Currently, Indonesia has two submarines that were bought from Germany. Indonesia has bought two more new submarines from South Korea, but they are still under construction.

The country needs at least 12 submarines to secure the country’s large sea territory.

It was reported earlier that President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo and Russian President Vladimir Putin had met during the APEC meeting in 2014 and that both countries agreed to resume their partnership in defense and military technologies.

Russia offers RI new war machines | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gakky

> *The 35 Most Powerful Militaries In The World*
> ​
> 
> Spoiler: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indonesia #19​*- Manpower : 129,075,188
> - Tanks : 374
> - Aircraft : 381
> - Nuclear Warheads : 0
> - Aircraft Carriers : 0
> - Submarines : 2
> - Budget : 6,900,000,00


----------



## MacanJawa

what what


----------



## Dante

They must be joking right....




katarabhumi said:


> *Army helps government to reach food self-sufficiency*
> 
> Army Chief of Staff –KASAD, General Gatot Nurmantyo in a press conference of High leaders Meeting of Indonesian Army in Jakarta on Thursday said that the national resilience cannot be achieved without food resilience. Therefore, Indonesian Army or TNI AD will give assistance to the government to be able to materialize the food self-sufficiency so that the national resilience can be maintained. The Indonesia Army will deploy ~100k personnel to assist the agriculture sector to achieve food sufficiency within three years.
> 
> “The President has instructed the Indonesian Army to support the government in achieving the food self-sufficiency in the next three years. The efforts have to be made immediately because it is impossible to achieve the national resilience without food resilience and food resilience could only be achieved with food self-sufficiency. It is so urgent and we must follow it up because the development of science and economy will not tear our nation apart if we could maintain our nation as an agrarian nation.”
> 
> Moreover, General Gatot Nurmantyo also said if Indonesia becomes industrial country, Indonesia will be in danger. So he said, Indonesia must be optimistic to be able to reach the food self-sufficiency. He also hopes that Indonesia could export food.
> 
> The Army has signed a MoU with the Agriculture Ministry on the matter. The army would help fix the irrigation infrastructure and become the agriculture field advisors. The ministry was still short of 70k advisors. The army also assist the Public Work Ministry to construct a 300km road along the border of Kalimantan and Malaysia and developing 100 villages.
> 
> 
> Army to join efforts to accelerate food sufficiency | Saham .WS
> Army helps government to reach food self-sufficiency | Voice of Indonesia - VOI | RRI World Service Voice of Indonesia


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Dante said:


> They must be joking right....


Nope, food sufficiency and border infrastructure is one of the key in building defensive capabilities.
Deploying army members as agriculture instructors to villages also strengthening our territorial security and providing intelligence for internal threats. This is what we have lost since the fall of Soeharto regime. We are once have a good intelligence network but the system is crumble along with the fall of Soeharto regime. When army intelligence personnel pulled out from the field and replaced by the pollice we lost our early warning detection tools and after that we have growing numbers of many clandestine terror network.


----------



## Dante

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Nope, food sufficiency and border infrastructure is one of the key in building defensive capabilities.
> Deploying army members as agriculture instructors to villages also strengthening our territorial security and providing intelligence for internal threats. This is what we have lost since the fall of Soeharto regime. We are once have a good intelligence network but the system is crumble along with the fall of Soeharto regime. When army intelligence personnel pulled out from the field and replaced by the pollice we lost our early warning detection tools and after that we have growing numbers of many clandestine terror network.



Oh I understand well enough about the importance of ISR in border/conflict zone

But I doesn't mean that the govt should divert armed forces AoR from military related duties into agricultural sector duties

This is bad management on the govt part


----------



## Nike

*Russia ready to help Indonesia develop nuclear power plants*
Selasa, 20 Januari 2015 01:03 WIB | 636 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Russia is ready to assist Indonesia in developing nuclear power plants for development and peace purposes, Russian Ambassador to Indonesia Mikhail Galuzin said.

"Russia has experience in managing nuclear. Therefore, if requested, we are ready to help develop nuclear power plants and nuclear energy in Indonesia," he said at his residence here on Monday.

But he added that Russia will not interfere in the internal affairs of Indonesia to decide whether or not it will go ahead with the plan to build nuclear power plants. 

"Of course, the government and people of Indonesia must decide the project themselves. Russia will always support it for peace purpose and in the interests of the general public," he said.

The plan to build nuclear power plants in Indonesia has sparked pros and cons even if the National Nuclear Energy Board (BATAN) has assured that nuclear in Indonesia will be used for peace and state development.

The result of a survey conducted by BATAN shows 70 percent of Indonesian people agree that nuclear energy in Indonesia must be developed in the interests of the public. However, the rest is opposed to the development of nuclear power plants on the ground they are prone to dangerous nuclear accident.

Minister of Technology Research and Higher Education M. Nasir said the people should not be worried about nuclear power plants because they serve as potential energy sources. (*)

Russia ready to help Indonesia develop nuclear power plants - ANTARA News

*Russia supports Indonesia`s possible move to buy Sukhoi 35*
Senin, 19 Januari 2015 20:23 WIB | 853 Views




Ambassador Mikhail Galuzin. (ANTARA)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Russian government supports Indonesias wish to buy the multipurpose fighter jet Sukhoi 35 to enhance the countrys air force.

"We hope the agreement to buy the Su-35 can be realized. Military cooperation between the two countries was established a long time ago and we want to maintain that," Russian Ambassador to Indonesia Mikhail Galuzin said here on Monday.

The ambassador added that the Russian government was ready for the same if Indonesia decided to buy the Su-35.

In addition, Galuzin pointed out that there is also potential for cooperation to be achieved between the two nations in various fields, including construction, military, and nuclear energy.

"Russia believes that there is potential for cooperation with Indonesia in the construction and military sectors, among others. Also, if Indonesia is willing, we are ready to help in the development of nuclear energy for peaceful purposes," Galuzin stated.

The Indonesian government is still deliberating over whether it should buy new fighter jets to replace the old F-5 E Tigers.

Indonesian Military Commander Moeldoko listed several options for new fighter jets such as Sukhoi 35, Eurofighter Typhoon, SAAB JAS-39 Gripen, and F-16 Block 52+.

Currently, the country operates two types of Sukhois, the Su-27 and Su-30 MK2 that stand by at the Sultan Hasanuddin Airbase of Makassar.
(Uu.B019/INE/KR-BSR/S012)

Russia supports Indonesia`s possible move to buy Sukhoi 35 - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Police Tactical Unit (Gegana) in US Training Center for Advance Sniper Course in Moyock, North Carolina (formerly known as Blackwater). Thanks to the original uploader.


















Dante said:


> Oh I understand well enough about the importance of ISR in border/conflict zone
> 
> But I doesn't mean that the govt should divert armed forces AoR from military related duties into agricultural sector duties
> 
> This is bad management on the govt part


The govt will not use the active combatant for this duty, i mean they menpower will not drawn from units like Kostrad, Raiders or Marines battalions but as you know our Armed Forces has huge numbers of non-combatant duty members (Babinsa, etc) and they are about 30% of all our armed forces. So the army will draw from this resources. As for active combat battalions i think they will be put on short rotation in Army Goes to Village (ABRI masuk desa style).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Ministry of Maritime Affair will get budget boost in 2015 fiscal year 

Development of priority sector (Maritime) need around Rp11,9 triliun (952 million US dollar) for:
- Tol laut (National Maritime Freeways)
- Procurement and building patrol and navigation vessels 
- Development of ports in around 77 locations to support Maritime freeways, Ports facilities, Global Maritime Distress and Safety System (GMDSS), and Vessel Traffic Service (VTS)

Kementerian perhubungan | Ini Dia Rincian Program Menteri-menteri Jokowi Dengan Anggaran Terbesar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Boeing, Airbus, Korean Air Join To Bid For KF-X*
Dec 29, 2014 Bradley Perrett | Aerospace Daily & Defense Report





Super Hornet: USAF

SYDNEY – Airbus and Boeing are jointly attempting to unseat Lockheed Martin from South Korea’s KF-X indigenous fighter program, offering technology from Europe that could not be supplied from U.S. sources, industry officials say.

With Korean Airlines as the local partner, the pair are likely to be proposing the Boeing F/A-18E/F Super Hornet as a base design for the KF-X.

The defense ministry’s procurement office, the Defense Acquisition Program Agency (DAPA), issued a request for proposals for KF-X development on Dec. 23.

The Boeing-Airbus KF-X proposal should be an economical alternative to a fighter design of the defense ministry’s Agency for Defense Development (ADD) that Korea Aerospace Industries has been expected to build with technical assistance from Lockheed Martin.

The U.S. limits the technology that its companies can transfer abroad. South Korea lacks technology in many fields, such as active, electronically scanning radar. But Airbus, as an airframe company, is probably involved in the Boeing bid as a supplier of stealth know-how that the U.S. company is not authorized to provide.

A budget of 8.6991 trillion won ($7.9171 billion) approved by the finance ministry this month must be intended to pay for development of the ADD KF-X. But parliament has not yet authorized that spending or the launch of full-scale development, nor can it do so before it votes on the government’s 2016 budget next December. In the meantime, KAL looks likely to submit the cheaper alternative, based on the Super Hornet, to DAPA in response to its request for proposals.

Industry officials previously told Aviation Week that Boeing was proposing the Advanced Super Hornet, an update of the F/A-18E/F with a weapons pod and conformal tanks. Other industry officials said Boeing was working with Korean Airlines. Now different officials say that Airbus is also on the team.

This is not the first time that Boeing has offered non-U.S. technology to South Korea. When proposing an advanced F-15 version called the Silent Eagle for the separate F-X Phase 3 fighter program, Boeing suggested technology transfer from Israel Aerospace Industries, an industry official says. Lockheed Martin won F-X Phase 3 with the F-35 and in return is supposed to back KF-X development.


Boeing, Airbus, Korean Air Join To Bid For KF-X | Defense content from Aviation Week

The APPROVED KFX/IFX airframe looks more stealthy than F-18 SH and I dont think Lokheed participation on KFX/IFX can be cut easily since it is linked with South Korea F-35 acquisition that has been already finalized. If necessary technology cannot be taken from LM so there will be impact on F-35 South Korea acquisition.

Su 35 offering from Russia needs to address our need in KFX/IFX program, it should be related one another to make it as a prospective deal as Eurofighter's offering to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*French Shipyard OCEA Launched the OSV 190 Offshore Survey Vessel for Indonesian Navy*

In December 2014, OCEA, based in Les Sables d'Olonne on the Western coast of France, launched the first of two "OSV 190 SC-WB" Offshore Survey Vessels ordered by Indonesia for the navy (TNI-AL). OCEA won the contract among 9 bidders (3 from South Korea, 1 from Germany, 4 from France including OCEA and 1 from the Netherlands) following an international tender launched in 2011.

*
The first of two OSV 190 SC-WB built by OCEA for the Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL). Picture: OCEA


After analyzing the responses offered by each candidates, the Indonesian Ministry of Defense down-selected 3 companies to participate in the final negotiations: 2 from South Korea and OCEA, the only candidate to offer an aluminum vessel.

OCEA was selected as the winner of the tender and signed a contract with the Indonesian Navy on 1 August 2012. The contract includes the delivery of two vessels fully fitted for oceanographic and hydrographic research missions as well as associated logistical support.

The OCEA offer includes a funding agreement with France. Agreement between the banks and the French Ministry of Finance resulted in the keel laying of the first vessel in October 2013. The sister-ship will be launched in Q2 2015.


The first of two OSV 190 SC-WB built by OCEA for the Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) is launched in the water in France last month. Picture: OCEA


These ships are designed to study the waters and sea-bottom of the Indonesian archipelago and are therefore equipped with the most advanced technical and scientific equipment:
» An AUV (autonomous underwater vehicle by Kongsberg) capable of performing missions autonomously. 
» An ROV (remotely operated underwater robot by ECA) which is involved in specific tasks.
» An 8 meter hydrographic craft equipped for data gathering along the coast in shallow areas. Designed by OCEA the two craft (one for each vessel) will be made in Indonesia.
» Several integrated sensors (fitted below the keel at the bow) allow data recovering and analysis.

Integrated logistics support associated with the contract consist in:
» Technical Documentation for operation and maintenance.
» Crew Training: Technical and Scientific (40 sailors per ship).
» Maintenance training (16 people per ship).
» On site technical assistance.






OCEA's offer also included a specific formation: A Master's degree in hydrographic science for an Indonesian engineer at ENSTA in Brest (Engineering school specialized in science and technology of the sea).

For the realization of this contract, OCEA works in partnership with the French Navy to optimize the positioning and the selection of scientific equipment and also to assist in the scientific training of crews and technical assistance to Indonesia.

These two ships are the first of an ambitious global project undertaken by the Indonesian Navy, which aims to develop its oceanographic and hydrographic fleet; OCEA's goal is to become Indonesian Navy's partner in the long term. In a country of more than 17 000 islands, the need is obviously very important as was shown during the recent operation for the crashed Air Asia passenger plane. The desire to develop maritime activity in the country has also been confirmed by the new President Jokowi.







OSV 190 SC-WB Mission:
The OCEA OSV 190 SC-WB is designed for maritime oceanographic and hydrographic research missions such as:
» hydrographic surveys.
» oceanographic studies.
» geophysical studies.
» Fisheries surveys.

To meet the multi-mission operational requirements, these ships offer the following performance and characteristics:
» Excellent sea-keeping.
» High maneuverability capabilities, stabilization and dynamic positioning.
» Endurance: 20 days.
» Ability to launch and recover research equipment and tele-operated robots.
» Ability to retrieve, store, and analyze samples (water, fish, sediment ...).
» Lifting and towing capacity for a wide variety of specific equipment.
» Capacity to answer scientific requirements continuously (24/24, 7/7).
» Divers support.
» Ability to carry shipping containers (containerized missions).

Main Characteristics of the OSV 190 SC-WB:
» Overall Length: 60.10 m
» Width: 11.50 m
» Draft: 3.50 m
» diesel capacity: 135,000 l
» Water capacity: 35 000 l
» Maximum speed: 14.0 knots (2 x MTU 8V4000M53 engines)
» Crew: 40 sailors
» Passengers and VIP Capacity: 11 people

French Shipyard OCEA Launched the OSV 190 Offshore Survey Vessel for Indonesian Navy*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

More Marder for Indonesian Army, PT PINDAD confirmed their cooperation with Rheinmetal industries to make modified works for Marder IFV/APC/Command vehicle/Ambulance variants. Details will follow later, though in Bahasa Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian PKR Frigate module, ready to be assembled, credit to Ambalat@kaskus.co.id









Komandan Pusat Penerbangan TNI AL (Danpuspenerbal), Laksamana Pertama TNI Sigit Setiyanta (tengah) melakukan salam komando bersama pejabat lama Komandan Pangkalan Udara TNI AL (Lanudal) Juanda, Kolonel Laut (P) Sujadmiko (kanan) dan pejabat yang baru Kolonel Laut (P) Sisyani Ja'far (kiri) saat upacara serah terima jabatan di Base Ops Lanudal Juanda di Sidoarjo, Jawa Timur, Kamis (22/1). Kolonel Laut (P) Sisyani Ja'far yang sebelumnya menjabat Direktur Operasional Puspernerbal menggantikan Kolonel Laut (P) Sujadmiko yang akan menjabat Komandan Pangkalan TNI AL Sabang. (ANTARA FOTO/Suryanto)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baukiki88

*Indonesian corvette damages sonar dome in search for AirAsia aircraft*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
21 January 2015




The newest of four Indonesian Navy Diponegoro (Sigma)-class corvettes, KRI Frans Kaisiepo. Source: Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding
*Key Points*

Indonesia's Diponegoro (Sigma)-class corvette _Frans Kaisiepo_ suffered damage while en route to assist in QZ8501 recovery efforts
The corvette has entered drydock for repair work
An Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) Diponegoro (Sigma)-class corvette sustained damage to its sonar dome while underway to join the search for the AirAsia airliner QZ8501, a TNI-AL source confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ on 21 January.

The vessel, KRI _Frans Kaisiepo_ (368), was on its way to the Java Sea to relieve sister ship KRI _Sultan Hasanuddin_ (366) on 4 January. The TNI-AL has been contributing assets to the multinational effort to recover the aircraft, which crashed into the sea on 28 December 2014 during a flight from Surabaya to Singapore.

_IHS Jane's_ understands that the 1,700-tonne corvette ran aground while navigating the Surabaya Western Shipping Route (Alur Pelayaran Barat Surabaya, or APBS), a busy channel off the Port of Tanjung Perak.

According to _IHS Jane's Fighting Ships_ , _Frans Kaisiepo_ is equipped with the Thales Kingclip hull-mounted sonar system. The vessel, constructed by Dutch shipbuilder Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (then Royal Schelde), is the newest of the Diponegoro class and was inducted into the TNI-AL in March 2009. The service operates a class of four ships, deploying in rotation since 2009 to the United Nations Interim Force in Lebanon (UNIFIL) operation off Lebanon.

An official from the TNI-AL's public affairs office told _IHS Jane's_ that while there has been damage to the sonar dome, the system's cylindrical array does not seem to have been affected. "The vessel's underwater search and anti-submarine capabilities should be functioning as usual," said the official.

_Frans Kaisiepo_ has been in drydock at state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL's Surabaya shipyard since 5 January, where it is undergoing further assessments. The TNI-AL was not able to say when the vessel is expected to resume service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

US Ready to Support Indonesian Military Modernization Efforts, and they offered F-16 Block 60 to pit against Su-35 in tender for F-5 replacement programme



Amerika Serikat sulit embargo militer Indonesia - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*US ready to provide military equipment to Indonesia*
Jumat, 23 Januari 2015 17:03 WIB | 657 Views





JAS 39E Gripen in its flight. Gripen is one of several options Indonesia need to replace F-5E/F Tiger II besides Sukhoi Su-35 Flanker, Saab JAS-39 Gripen, Eurofighter Typhoon, and F-16 Fighting Falcon Block 60. (wikipedia.org)
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The United States has expressed willingness to fulfill Indonesias military equipment needs following the latter's plan to replace its old F-5E/F _Tiger II_ jet fighters.

"I am not familiar with the details of the F-5 replacement plan, but we are always ready and eager to discuss our future opportunity with our Indonesian counterparts," US Assistant Secretary of Defense for Asian and Pacific Security Affairs David B Shear said here on Friday.

According to Shear, Indonesia and the US share comprehensive defense cooperation, including military exercises, sales, trade, and high-level defense meetings.

The developing military relationship between Indonesia and the US has been based on the common values and interests of both countries, which were established long time ago, Shear added.

According to Shear, the US has no plans to impose an embargo on spare parts to the Indonesian Military.

"It's hard for me to imagine the US placing such an embargo that will affect Indonesia, which is a strong partner," the Assistant Secretary remarked.

He noted the US government will do everything to ensure reliable support, commitment, and parts of military equipment for Indonesia.

"We have important agreements on F-16 jet fighters and Apache helicopters," Shear added.

The Indonesian government has been planning to replace its old F-5E/F _Tiger II_ jet fighters with other options such as Sukhoi Su-35_ Flanker_, Saab JAS-39 _Gripen_, Eurofighter Typhoon, and F-16 _Fighting Falcon_ Block 60.

Meanwhile, Indonesia has received 5 of the 24 F-16 Fighting Falcons granted by the US in 2014. The Indonesian Military has also decided to buy Apache combat helicopters from the US.

Eight AH-64D _Apache Longbow_ helicopters are expected to gradually enhance the Indonesian defense from 2018 to 2021.

US ready to provide military equipment to Indonesia - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Usual Practices of Marine Corps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Joint Exercise Lantern Iron between US Marine Corps and Indonesian Marine Corps

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

Scorpions will be replaced by Leopard 2's in 2015, and will be transferred in outside Java island, such as Sumatra, Sulawesi, and Borneo









madokafc said:


> Usual Practices of Marine Corps
> 
> View attachment 186155
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 186156
> 
> View attachment 186157


 Great picture, i'll add more from Kaskus, which is your own post 





















*Bonus weekend




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

NarThoD said:


> [/B]



The real one is even better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

NarThoD said:


> Scorpions will be replaced by Leopard 2's in 2015, and will be transferred in outside Java island, such as Sumatra, Sulawesi, and Borneo
> 
> 
> View attachment 186185
> 
> 
> 
> Great picture, i'll add more from Kaskus, which is your own post
> 
> View attachment 186186
> View attachment 186187
> View attachment 186188
> View attachment 186189
> View attachment 186190
> View attachment 186191
> 
> 
> *Bonus weekend
> 
> View attachment 186194
> *


Girl shoot me please

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> The real one is even better


Weather SU-35 or F-16 I hope you order them in large numbers


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Weather SU-35 or F-16 I hope you order them in large numbers



Dont worry mate, we know our responsibility as a large nation, but we are not in a rush. We need to make our economy go into the next level, more advanced one, and in order to achieve that we need more fund to improve our infrastructure and also companies that produces advanced product like our state owned companies in military and industrial sector. There is a good news though, more money have already been promised to be injected into our state owned companies as we have emptied oil subsidy and has around 250 Trillion Rupiahs surplus in our yearly budged. It is important in order to have huge military spending in a more sustainable mode.

I hope our government inject more money into our state owned defense companies, from there, just like happened in Japan/Germany/USA during WW11 there will be technology advancement that can also be used for non-military market and thus we hope they can become world class companies inshaALLAH, serving both military and non-military market in huge amount of money and help our currency become strong by eliminating high technology product import.

Talking about huge energy project that we are going to do, I hope our PT Dirgantara subsidiary that produces turbine can get enough project, so it means more money for their R&D department that in return can raise more ambition by starting to develop turbojet engine for aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD

Indos said:


> Dont worry mate, we know our responsibility as a large nation, but we are not in a rush. We need to make our economy go into the next level, more advanced one, and in order to achieve that we need more fund to improve our infrastructure and also companies that produces advanced product like our state owned companies in military and industrial sector. There is a good news though, more money have already been promised to be injected into our state owned companies as we have emptied oil subsidy and has around 250 Trillion Rupiahs surplus in our yearly budged. It is important in order to have huge military spending in a more sustainable mode.
> 
> .


We're one of the world's biggest economy, but our military are still backward compared other big nations. But i optimistic about it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

NarThoD said:


> We're one of the world's biggest economy, but our military are still backward compared other big nations. But i optimistic about it


Agree with you, Vietnam made better procurement than us.


----------



## Nike

thanks to 14aste for his personal great post and pictures, another batch of Indonesian Army Marder has landed yesterday. Surely they will be equipped with 20 mm Rheinmetal Auto canon and Milan missile ATGM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

No PR19/2015-ISPR Dated: January 20, 2015
Rawalpindi - January 20, 2015: High level Indonesian Military delegation headed by Lieutenant General Lodewijk friedrich Paulus, Commander Army Doctrine and Training Command, who is on an official visit to Pakistan visited General Headquarters today, called on Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif. During the meeting matters of professional interest and measures to further expand training cooperation between armies of two countries came under discussion.
The delegation is scheduled to visit various Army training institutions including training facilities during their five days .



NarThoD said:


> Scorpions will be replaced by Leopard 2's in 2015, and will be transferred in outside Java island, such as Sumatra, Sulawesi, and Borneo
> 
> 
> View attachment 186185
> 
> 
> 
> Great picture, i'll add more from Kaskus, which is your own post
> 
> View attachment 186186
> View attachment 186187
> View attachment 186188
> View attachment 186189
> View attachment 186190
> View attachment 186191
> 
> 
> *Bonus weekend
> 
> View attachment 186194
> *



I've noted one thing about kaskus .. they don't know anything abt Pak army ... Labelling regular infantry soldiers as special forces .. Even cops and so on ... sadly in Dnt know Indonesian otherwise I might have registered there lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 186338
> 
> 
> No PR19/2015-ISPR Dated: January 20, 2015
> Rawalpindi - January 20, 2015: High level Indonesian Military delegation headed by Lieutenant General Lodewijk friedrich Paulus, Commander Army Doctrine and Training Command, who is on an official visit to Pakistan visited General Headquarters today, called on Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif. During the meeting matters of professional interest and measures to further expand training cooperation between armies of two countries came under discussion.
> The delegation is scheduled to visit various Army training institutions including training facilities during their five days .
> 
> 
> 
> I've noted one thing about kaskus .. they don't know anything abt Pak army ... Labelling regular infantry soldiers as special forces .. Even cops and so on ... sadly in Dnt know Indonesian otherwise I might have registered there lol.



you should and you can use English there


----------



## baukiki88

madokafc said:


> US Ready to Support Indonesian Military Modernization Efforts, and they offered F-16 Block 60 to pit against Su-35 in tender for F-5 replacement programme
> 
> 
> 
> Amerika Serikat sulit embargo militer Indonesia - ANTARA News


Would rather take the F-35 instead of F-16 block 60. Only $30m difference $150m vs $120m if im not wrong

Probably we are not permitted to buy.


----------



## Nike

baukiki88 said:


> Would rather take the F-35 instead of F-16 block 60. Only $30m difference $150m vs $120m if im not wrong
> 
> Probably we are not permitted to buy.



not really, they will glad to sell them to us, but once more, if we are taking F-35 right now with the allocation budget around 1,5 billion we will end up with just 4 to six planes they need sophisticated ILS and extensive ground support compared to F-16.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Major Agus Yudhoyono, son of the late President Yudhoyono, he is a Genius and a brilliant young officer Indonesia Army had with a promising long term carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Right now Indonesian Army has several type of BDU and Vest rig armor bearer

The older model, it has been issued en masse since Aceh War in 2003






The army soldiers till today support units like Air Defense, Cavalry, and Construction and Engineering units still using the old models like this one 






And then South African Vest rig model






Some of SF units using custom BDU and Vest rig, like Kopaska they usually modeling themselves after Navy SEAL






Kopassus, usually became the standard model for the rest of Regular infantry although they will get the most up dated equipment, clothes and gear






Raider, they are an infantry units as they hold specs as Air Cavalry units and usually hold a much bigger firepower than other regular infantry units






Para/Linud/Airborne Brigade infantry units






Marines unit, they using the simplified version of Airborne Vest Rig






Police Brimob Vest Rig and body armor, usually Indonesian Police using the more heavier version of Vest rig than regular Army Soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Combat in heavy and thick jungles usually require a lighter equipment and combat gear, Army soldier usually prefer Flak Jacket model like this one, AK and M-16A2 heavy barrel is weapon of choice when combat in jungles






PT Pindad made SMB .50, actually this heavy machine gun is license product from STK. Beside SMB 50, Indonesian Pindad have another design, SMB 1, and too they have been developed from M1 Browning HMG






SMB2 have an advanced feature compared to SMB1, like dual feed magazine in which enabled the operator to using dual type of Ammo, Quick Change Barrel and so on. SMB2 usually placed in Armored and tactical vehicle like P2, Land Rover Defender, Hilux Double Cabin and Anoa.

Pindad SMB1 model,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Exercising in off road environment with BMP-3F

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

PKR Frigate still in progress, PT PAL Surabaya, Indonesia









Submarine production facility will be built soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## conkhi

i'm sad Indonesians sink our boats.


----------



## baukiki88

*The North Korean leader Kim Jong Un possibly will make his first official visit to Indonesia to attend the Asian-African conference.*






North Korea’s Kim Jong Un Ready for Summit Talks With Seoul: Reports
MOSCOW, January 25 (Sputnik) — The North Korean leader Kim Jong Un may be attending the April Asian-African conference in Indonesia, marking his first international official visit, Yonhap News Agency reported Sunday.


"For Kim Jong-un … the Bandung [Indonesian city] meeting will be a noteworthy diplomatic schedule," an unnamed South Korean government source was quoted as saying by the news agency.







Pyongyang Invites English Speakers to Teach North Korean Tourism Students
Kim has not been reported to make any international trips since he became the leader of the isolated nation in December 2011. According to South Korean officials, Kim is expected to begin his international visits with the Asian-African Conference in Bandung.


Kim Jong Un, who is said to model himself after Kim Il Sung, the late founder of the North Korean totalitarian regime, is expected to follow the legacy of his predecessor, who joined the Bandung conference during its 10th anniversary in 1965.

Following this initial trip, Kim is expected to visit Moscow to attend the 70th anniversary of the Soviet Union's victory in World War II, in May.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Air Asia search and Rescue effort by Team SAR and other components

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Menwa (Para military Forces) or Student Regiment, taking training with live firing exercise






Basic Personal exercise for Artillery regiment, Marine Corps

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

PINDAD SPR-2 Anti-Material Rifle

SPR 2 PINDAD Cal 12.7 mm anti materiel rifle is a member of array of high precession rifles produced by PT PINDAD. SPR 2 is single shot, bolt action rifle with optical sight and a malt baffle muzzle brake to reduce recoil forces. Some individual user adjustments can be made of the bipod. Once the weapon us in the firing position an optional and adjustable stock support can be added under stock assembly for length. The butt stock has a rubber butt pad adjustable for height. The usual aiming system is a 10 x 5 telescopic sight, night sight can be employed with both rifles. The SPR2 is chambered 12,7 x 99 mm (0.50 Browning) catridge. This is sufficiently accurate to permit a trained fire at 1500 m. The polymer pistol grip is agronomical for user.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

A pilot of Hawk, credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Credit on pic











Low pass SU-30 MK2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Old but Gold

*Marine PT-76. Most of it are upgraded with 90mm main gun, improved engine + Air Conditioner(lol)*















--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Used in 1998 Martial Law 









------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Used by Marines in Aceh. They support the Army to raid the GAM's hideout which is mostly located in hills.










*

*

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Preparation for VVIP security, Medan North Sumatra. Before the arrival of Indonesian President to North Sumatra Province this January


















note, they are still using the old model of Vest Rig

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> Preparation for VVIP security, Medan North Sumatra. Before the arrival of Indonesian President to North Sumatra Province this January
> 
> View attachment 187155
> 
> 
> View attachment 187156
> 
> 
> View attachment 187157
> 
> 
> 
> note, they are still using the old model of Vest Rig


Which APC are these ? post details

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Which APC are these ? post details



Anoa APS II, they are your average APC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Airbus Military has delivered the last C212-400 assembled in Spain. This delivery marks a moment of Spanish aviation history and the end of more than 40 years of continuous production of the C212 –one of the Spanish best-known aerospace products– at the Airbus Military final assembly line (FAL) in Seville, Spain. Since its maiden flight in 1971, 477 C212 have been built for 92 different operators. Nowadays, 290 C212 remain in service in 40 countries all over the world. The three countries in which there are today most C212s in operation are Indonesia (70 aircraft), USA (37), and Spain (26). This 477th C212 –the third and final C212-400 for the Vietnam Marine Police– was formally delivered on December 28th, ending 42 years of continuous production of the type.

Designed in the late 1960s, the C212 was first delivered to the Portuguese Air Force and the Spanish Air Force in October 1974. After its entry in service, the airlifter became rapidly renowned at a global level for its robustness and reliability. In fact, the C212 has been successfully operated in every corner of the planet –including the Antarctic ice cap. Operators in some of the toughest operating conditions to be found developed enormous affection for its uniquely versatile characteristics and deployed it on an extraordinary variety of roles ranging from transport to rain-making, ultra-sophisticated surveillance to search and rescue. The Design Office of the company eventually developed four different series of the aircraft – culminating in the C212-400, which made its first flight in 1997, in addition to a variety of special mission versions.

Airbus Military CEO, Domingo Ureña-Raso, said: "Every Airbus Military employee involved with the C212 throughout these years can be rightly proud of producing an aircraft that has served its operators faithfully over many years and provided the basis for the development of CASA into the world-class company that it is today in the form of Airbus Military. Times move on, but it will be a great pleasure to see the C212 continuing to fly in near or far-flung corners of the globe for many years to come."

Both military and civil operators have benefited from the C212´s versatility and reliability throughout four decades. From now on operators from all over the world will have a new and upgraded version available, renamed as NC212, that will be produced jointly by PT Dirgantara Indonesia and Airbus Military and assembled in Bandung (Indonesia). The Airbus Military final assembly line in Seville will now focus on the production of the C295 and CN235 aircraft in both transport and mission configurations, as well as on the increasing activity on the A400M assembly line.

A high-resolution copy of the photograph attached can be downloaded from http://bit.ly/V9cMYl

*About C212*
The outstanding reliability demonstrated by more than three million flight hours makes the C212 the most successful aircraft in the light transport segment for the most varied types of operations. With a maximum payload of 2.8 tonnes, it was designed to operate in austere environments for long periods of time. Its robustness allows it an absolutely reliable operation in the desert, the jungle o the Antarctic. Its unique STOL performance with low-pressure tires allows unrestricted operations on soft and unpaved fields in hot and high altitude conditions. The excellent handling qualities and its fast engine response enable the highest level of manoeuvrability at very low altitudes. The C212’s simple design and maintenance reduce the life cycle costs to the lowest level in its segment. The upgraded version, the NC212, launched in November 2012, will be equipped with new digital avionics and autopilot systems and will have a new civil interior for up to 28 passengers, increasing its cost efficiency significantly. This upgrade will keep the NC212 in the light aircraft market as an even more competitive product. 

*About Airbus Military*
Airbus Military is the only military and civic/humanitarian transport aircraft manufacturer to develop, produce, sell and provide support and services for a comprehensive family of airlifters with a payload range of three to 45 tonnes. An Airbus subsidiary, Airbus Military is responsible for the A400M programme, the A330 Multi Role Tanker Transport (MRTT) and further military derivatives based on Airbus civil aircraft. These, together with the smaller 'Light & Medium' C295, CN235 and C212, make Airbus Military the global leader in the market for military transport, tanker and surveillance aircraft capable of performing the most varied types of missions. Altogether, Airbus Military has sold more than 1,000 aircraft to nearly 138 military, civil and governmental customers. More than 800 of these aircraft have been delivered. Airbus is an EADS company.

Military Aircraft Airbus DS | Press Center

*PT PAL cuts steel on first Philippine Navy sealift vessel*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
26 January 2015
http://www.janes.com/article/48311/pt-pal-cuts-steel-on-first-philippine-navy-sealift-vessel






The Philippine Navy's strategic support ships are based on the Indonesian Navy's Makassar-class LPDs such as KRI Banda Aceh, seen here during the RIMPAC 2014 exercises in Hawaii. Source: IHS/Ridzwan Rahmat
*Key Points*

Work on the Philippine Navy's first strategic sealift vessel has started, with 2016 delivery planned
Shipbuilder PT PAL expects to cut steel on the second vessel by mid-2015
Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL has begun building the first of two strategic sealift vessels (SSVs) on order for the Philippine Navy (PN), a company executive confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ on 26 January.

A steel-cutting ceremony was held at the company's premises in Surabaya on 22 January. The vessel is part of a USD92 million contract for two landing platform dock (LPD)-like vessels to meet the PN's sea-based transport and logistics requirements.

PT PAL's offering is based on the Indonesian Navy's Makassar-class LPDs, which are designed by South Korean shipbuilder Dae Sun. According to specifications published by PT PAL, the PN's SSVs will have a length of 123 m, a beam of 21.8 m, and a draught of 6 m. According to _IHS Jane's Fighting Ships_ , the vessels have a full load displacement of 11,583 tonnes. It is understood that the vessels have a maximum range of 9,360 n miles, an endurance of 30 days, and a top speed of 16 kt.

Each SSV can accommodate 121 crew and can transport up to 500 troops. The flight decks can embark up to two medium helicopters.

PT PAL executive Edy Andarto told _IHS Jane's_ that the company plans to deliver the first vessel by July 2016. "Steel cutting for the second vessel is due to commence in about three to four months' time, and we plan to deliver that [vessel] about a year after the first ship," said Andarto.

*COMMENT*
Under the Philippine Navy's 'fleet desired force mix' strategy, which was first revealed in 2012, the service indicated that it would require four LPD-type vessels to meet the country's military transport and logistics requirements. The PN has not operated vessels of this type before, and these two ships will provide an opportunity for the navy to gain operational and technical experience. Once the Philippine defence industry has demonstrated the ability to support and maintain the ships, a contract for a further two vessels may materialise.

PT PAL cuts steel on first Philippine Navy sealift vessel - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## baukiki88

*Boeing awarded Indonesian AH-64E contract*
*Gareth Jennings, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
26 January 2015




Indonesia is to receive eight new AH-64E attack helicopters by the end of February 2018. Source: Republic of China Army
Boeing has been awarded a USD295.8 million firm-fixed-price foreign military sales contract for eight AH64E Apache Guardian attack helicopters for Indonesia, the Department of Defence (DoD) disclosed on 27 January.

The contract will be complete by 28 February 2018.

When the deal was first announced by the US government in August 2013 the value was estimated to be USD500 million, suggesting that follow-on contracts for equipment and weapons will follow shortly.

Indonesian army chief of staff General Budiman previously told reporters that the Apaches will be deployed to a number of bases, including the Berau installation in East Kalimantan.

*ANALYSIS*
The announcement that a contract has been awarded brings to an end a process that first began in late 2011. At that time, Indonesia said it was looking to acquire surplus AH-64D Apache Longbows from European stocks to augment its existing fleet of Mi-35 attack helicopters procured from Russia in 2008.

However, no European seller emerged and in the meantime production of the AH-64D had ceased. In January 2014 Army Chief of Staff General Budiman told state media that the Indonesian Army would instead procure eight new-build AH-64Es instead.

While these helicopters are being procured as part of a wider revamp of Indonesia's rotary-winged combat capabilities, they are specifically being brought to help the country protect its economic interests in the South China Sea. Four helicopters will be deployed on the Natuna Islands, close to Indonesia's maritime borders with Brunei, Malaysia and Vietnam.

Indonesia is not involved in any of the disputes over contested South China Sea islands, but Beijing's 'nine-dotted-line' claim overlaps Jakarta's ambitions for its Exclusive Economic Zone in the Natuna Islands region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Well we still looking for more Apache in near future


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Shiny NBell 412 EP 






LSU-05










New UAV Flight Test Video from Pustekbang Lapan






.


----------



## Dante

madokafc said:


> Well we still looking for more Apache in near future


Ditto
I heard the same thing...around 18-24 unit in total


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Mi-17 in UN Camo. All credit goes to Ikyu San@kaskus.co.id






Indonesian Air Force Super Puma, for VVIP flight roles


----------



## NarThoD

Zarvan said:


> Which APC are these ? post details


This is Anoa APC. First issued for army in 2000's. The design are influenced by Indonesian Army VAB, which is also in service for Peacekeeping missions. Right now this APC is our main battle taxi.

View attachment 187360

View attachment 187361

View attachment 187363






-------------------------------------

Main Armament is SMB 50(M2 HB), or 7.62 machine gun, or CIS 40 AGL
Armor level is STANAG level 3, which is base armor capable to defend against 7.62 bullets, 12.7mm (with additional armor)
View attachment 187362

*An Anoa 2 with added ceramic armor are being tested by the Army





View attachment 187366

An Anoa with RCWS
*

Anoa (armoured personnel carrier) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

SInce 2006, there are about 300(i dont know for sure)units produced. Planned for 1000 units.
-------
*Badak FSV

A fire-support version using a CMI Defence's CSE-90 turret with the Cockerill 90 mm Mk III was first unveiled at Indo Defence & Aerospace 2008,[27] which was announced that the APS-3 fire-support version would be deployed into the Indonesian Army by 2010.[28] The final, definitive version of the fire support variant was unveiled at Indo Defence & Aerospace 2014 as the Badak. The Badak featured a new all-welded monocoque steel hull with STANAG 4569 Level 3 protection, a new 340 hp power pack located front left and the driver seated towards the front on the right side, leaving the remainder of the hull clear for the installation of the turret. The suspension also utilizes double wishbone independent suspension(as opposed to torsion bar on the Anoa) for better stability while firing the 90mm canon. The CMI Defence CSE 90LP two-person turret has a baseline protection of up to STANAG 4569 Level 1 (upgradable to Level 4) and is armed with a 90mm low-pressure rifled gun. In addition, there is a 7.62mm co-axial machine gun, with another 7.62mm machine gun mounted on the left side of the turret roof for use in the self-defence and air defence roles, plus banks of 76mm grenade launchers













*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD

*Army Field Kitchen

Served as logistics vehicle, this vehicle also play important role in disaster relief













*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

January 28, 2015 1:00 pm JST

*Indonesia's defense spree *

*Swelling budget beckons global contractors*

SADACHIKA WATANABE, Nikkei staff writer

JAKARTA -- Eyeing China's maritime presence, Indonesia is attempting to convert growing economic clout into greater military power. For the world's defense contractors, this means there is a competition to be waged and money to be made.

The Indonesian military celebrated its 69th anniversary in October with some muscle flexing in Surabaya, the country's second-largest city. Soldiers marched through the streets and military equipment was put through its paces. The army showed off its latest acquisition: German-made Leopard 2 tanks. 

On the sidelines of the festivities, Joko Widodo, then the president-elect, met with incumbent President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono and promised to continue efforts to bolster the country's armaments.

A month later, in Jakarta, the Indo Defence 2014 military equipment expo attracted nearly 700 exhibitors from about 50 countries; more than 20,000 visitors attended.

The Eurofighter consortium made its presence felt at the biennial event. It went so far as to put up advertising billboards in the city center, hoping to generate a buzz about its Eurofighter Typhoon jet.

The consortium hopes to break the grip the U.S. and Russia hold on the Indonesian market. Since 2011, aircraft from those two countries have been equally represented in exhibition flights during Indonesia's independence day celebrations.

"We want Indonesia to switch from U.S. and Russian fighter jets," a Eurofighter consortium public relations official said. "We will propose technology transfers and joint production to make it happen."

Other European manufacturers were also on hand at Indo Defence. Airbus Helicopters announced during the show that Indonesia had ordered 11 of its AS565 MBe Panthers. Sweden's Saab unveiled a prototype unmanned surface vehicle called the Bonefish; a briefing by a Saab representative appeared to catch the interest of Gen. Moeldoko, commander of the Indonesian Armed Forces.

Indo Defense featured hardware from Japanese contractors as well, including Mitsubishi Heavy Industries and Kawasaki Heavy Industries. With the Japanese government having eased restrictions on weapons exports last year, the manufacturers are hunting for orders. They are represented in Indonesia by a company called Nippon Denki Sangyo; NDS, in turn is majority owned by Garda Persada, an Indonesian maker of military and police gear. 

Hideki Iida, the president of NDS and an executive at the Indonesian parent, said the goal is to link the two nations' defense industries. 

This would seem to be an opportune time to do that, given Indonesia's uneasiness about its current capabilities.

*Stretched thin*

Indonesia consists of a massive number of islands spanning more than 5,000km. Its position on the eastern side of the Indian Ocean makes it an increasingly important waypoint for international trade of energy and goods.

"The world's political and economic power is shifting from the West to the East," Widodo said while campaigning for the presidency. "And Indonesia is at the heart of it."

Yet the Southeast Asian country's defenses lack the scope to cover its vast land and maritime territory. It has just two submarines.

When AirAsia flight QZ8501 disappeared within Indonesia's jurisdiction late last year, Jakarta immediately asked neighboring countries to help with the search and rescue efforts. "We need foreign assistance because we don't have sufficient equipment," a high-ranking Indonesian official said.

At 95 trillion rupiah ($7.61 billion), the country's 2015 defense budget is double the figure seen five years earlier. But the government is still playing catch-up: The amount equates to less than 1% of gross domestic product. Vietnam's ratio is slightly more than 2%, while Thailand's is around 1.5%.

"We can triple our defense budget if we achieve 7% economic growth," Widodo said.

If the government succeeds, foreign contractors stand to benefit, though Widodo also wants to nurture the domestic defense equipment industry. That could mean new opportunities for companies like PAL Indonesia, a state-run shipbuilder, which on Thursday announced that it had received a $90 million order to supply two 120-meter vessels to the Philippine Department of National Defense.


Indonesia's defense spree: Swelling budget beckons global contractors- Nikkei Asian Review

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kopassus














.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

This is not mine





Our herky in action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*An Indonesian Defense Revolution Under Jokowi? *
Indonesia’s new president is determined to transform its defense industry.






By Prashanth Parameswaran
January 30, 2015





Image Credit: Flickr/Eduardo M.C.


Listen to Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, and you would think the country is on the brink of nothing less than a defense revolution.

At a meeting late last month at the Presidential Office attended by top ministers and advisers, Jokowi outlined the main priorities for the country’s defense policy. What stood out most was his determination to revolutionize the country’s defense industry, partly in order to create the self-reliance in military equipment that Indonesia has often talked about. That is not surprising, considering that the defense industry is the foundation upon which several of his foreign policy goals – including a global maritime fulcrum – are built.

In his remarks, Jokowi did lay out some specific guidelines might help Indonesia reach defense self-reliance. For instance, Indonesia will require every weapons purchase to include the transfer of technology for Indonesia’s state-owned strategic industries – including shipbuilder PT PAL, weapons and land systems maker PT PINDAD, and aircraft maker PT DI. Jokowi is already moving to prop up some of these state-owned defense entities. In early January, he announced $55 million in government funding to boost PT PINDAD following a visit to its facilities.

But others were more strategic considerations for the defense industry more generally. He said Indonesia should stop its habit of chasing after foreign weapon systems without making efforts to boost domestic production. He also added that the focus should be on building integrated defense equipment systems. Predictably, he also found a way to work in his global maritime fulcrum doctrine, emphasizing that the country’s shipbuilding industry should be able to produce non-military equipment as well like commercial ships. The whole point of this defense transformation, Jokowi stressed, is to ensure the industry is “developed for long term use, not only for one or two years.”

Of course, in many cases Jokowi is either building on previous plans or following long-sought goals. The ideal of self-reliance, for example, is reflected in the 2012 Law on Defense Industry, and is central to realizing the country’s goal of developing the Indonesian military (TNI) into a minimum essential force by 2024. Incremental progress had already been made during the Yudhoyono years on several strategic projects that involve technology transfer and enhancing local capabilities. The problem of lack of integration in defense systems has also been well-documented. To get a sense of the problem, as I have noted elsewhere, Indonesia was operating 173 different weapons systems from 17 different countries by 2006 according to one estimate.

The inherent constraints to achieving this revolution in Indonesia’s defense industry are also clear. There are a long list of them, but a couple are worth noting here. Funding is one a key concern. Despite recent increases, Indonesia’s military budget has never constituted more than one percent of its GDP, unlike some of its neighbors like Malaysia or Vietnam. Jokowi says he plans on raising the budget to 1.5 percent of GDP, but it is unclear whether he will achieve it, and how much of that budget will be devoted to goals like providing support for state-owned defense entities as opposed to personnel costs, which form the bulk of the budget.

Self-reliance is also an ideal that may be difficult to achieve in practice. TNI chief General Moeldoko – no stranger to controversy – insisted earlier this month that the country’s military still needs foreign-made weapons. Quite apart from Moeldoko’s own admission that he “salivated” looking at other nations’ equipment during search and rescue operations for AirAsia flight QZ8501, building a sophisticated defense industry at home takes time. Given Indonesia’s urgent need to accomplish basic tasks effectively – such as policing its own waters – Jakarta may find itself relying far more on competitive foreign weapons systems than Jokowi would like for now, even as it has its eye on developing a strong and capable defense industry in the future.

An Indonesian Defense Revolution Under Jokowi? | The Diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Sritex explore the Chinese market for military clothing*





_ Illustration - Some workers inspect military uniforms ready to be exported in the garment company PT Sritex, Sukoharjo, Central Java. (ANTARA / Saptono)_

BEIJING (Antara) - Sri Rejeki Isman PT Tbk begin exploring the Chinese market, particularly for military clothing products from previous threads and fabrics that have long been exported to the country.

"We're explore the possibility that the product can be Sritex military clothing military clothing for the Chinese army. We do bilaterally," said President of PT Sritex Iwan S Lukminto told Antara in Beijing on Wednesday.

Met after attending a series of visits Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Djalil, he said the quality of manufactured military clothing company has been tested in various countries.

"So, in the quality of our products have been tested. Therefore, we want to supply to the Chinese military, which has a larger market. And even though the economy is slowing, but the demand for consumer goods remained there, like a thread that we export to China over the years," said Iwan.

Sritex had been supplying military clothing to about 30 countries including, among others, the German army, England, United Arab Emirates, Malaysia, Somalia, Australia, Croatia, and Hong Kong. PT Sritex also been appointed as the official partner for NATO countries to produce military uniforms since 1994.

The total volume of exports of military uniforms of Sritex throughout 2014 to reach more than eight million pieces or half of the total production.

Income state tax of PT Sritex 2014 to reach 250 billion, in which half of the tax revenue derived from the sale of military products.

"PT Sritex will expand the market by reaching more countries and increasing the volume of exports to the countries that have become customers. We will continue to maintain the traditional market, increasing the volume and quality, while exploring new markets," said Iwan.

He admitted that there were problems in certain countries which require the use of military uniforms that domestic production alone.

In addition to introducing China to the military clothing, Iwan said it is also exploring the purchase of a number of textile machinery as well as the development and mastery of technology in order to be able to increase the capacity and quality of the product in the future.

Not only that, he added, with a slowdown in economic growth in China, making them easier to invest in Indonesia, among others, because of labor costs can be affordable.

"One of the partners will be towed to invest in Indonesia, is us. So, all these opportunities if dealt seriously will bring positive benefits for Indonesia. Slowdown in China's economic momentum for Indonesia to further improve its economic performance," said Iwan.

Sritex jajaki pasar Tiongkok untuk pakaian militer - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

anas_nurhafidz said:


> This is not mine
> View attachment 187680
> 
> 
> Our herky in action
> View attachment 187681
> View attachment 187682
> View attachment 187683
> View attachment 187684




Niiice...


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Marine Corps testing new Communication System TR-6000 tank-to tank radio devices. Those devices will be put to the whole of Marines vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Dynamic Pegasus aerobatic team with collibri..By Jenda Corp Prod

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Flight Exercise at night time, Rusmin Nurjadin Airfield

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> Flight Exercise at night time, Rusmin Nurjadin Airfield
> 
> View attachment 188218
> 
> 
> View attachment 188219
> 
> 
> View attachment 188220
> 
> 
> View attachment 188221


Before getting 24 F-16 you still had 10 old F-16 did you got those upgraded or not


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Before getting 24 F-16 you still had 10 old F-16 did you got those upgraded or not



Yup, we will upgrading them including their avionic and radar system too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> Yup, we will upgrading them including their avionic and radar system too


So it means you have total 34 F-16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dante

Zarvan said:


> So it means you have total 34 F-16


Correct


----------



## Nike

Training with MPCV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Police Forces, thanks to original uploader

Indonesian Police baracuda unit









ceremony drilling 





Police APC

Black motif Uniform and Vest rig










Light green Battle dress uniform of Indonesian Police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> Indonesian Police Forces, thanks to original uploader
> 
> Indonesian Police baracuda unit
> View attachment 188269
> 
> 
> View attachment 188270
> 
> ceremony drilling
> 
> View attachment 188271
> 
> Police APC
> 
> Black motif Uniform and Vest rig
> 
> View attachment 188272
> 
> 
> View attachment 188273
> 
> Light green Battle dress uniform of Indonesian Police


You have a impressive Police FORCE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

In Papua before patrol duty, thanks for original uploader







While in patrol training 





In training





In training







Zarvan said:


> You have a impressive Police FORCE



Thanks for the compliments

Fifteen years ago, Indonesian Police is part of Armed Forces, but after Reformasi era, Government made a decision to separate them and give more support for Police to grow and adequately equip them so they can handle domestic security issue in which had been domain for the Armed forces for so long. Until now, Indonesian Police still retain harsh curriculum and training session like the armed forces do. They preferred weapons is too the same, in Indonesia you will find it hard to see Police just with their revolver or hand gun, at least they will carry an Assault or battle rifle even when they doing some patrol routine in big cities. 

Guard duty





Training





Menpor with their distinctive Jungle camo, usually they will be send to Border doing patrol duty

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Police Forces Gegana team, CRT mode







EOD team

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

madokafc said:


> In Papua before patrol duty, thanks for original uploader
> 
> View attachment 188274
> 
> 
> 
> While in patrol training
> View attachment 188275
> 
> 
> In training
> View attachment 188276
> 
> 
> In training
> View attachment 188278
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliments
> 
> Fifteen years ago, Indonesian Police is part of Armed Forces, but after Reformasi era, Government made a decision to separate them and give more support for Police to grow and adequately equip them so they can handle domestic security issue in which had been domain for the Armed forces for so long. Until now, Indonesian Police still retain harsh curriculum and training session like the armed forces do. They preferred weapons is too the same, in Indonesia you will find it hard to see Police just with their revolver or hand gun, at least they will carry an Assault or battle rifle even when they doing some patrol routine in big cities.
> 
> Guard duty
> View attachment 188288
> 
> 
> Training
> View attachment 188289
> 
> 
> Menpor with their distinctive Jungle camo, usually they will be send to Border doing patrol duty
> 
> View attachment 188290




Really impressive..!! I like the Camo of armoured car...  
BTW.. Menor= ?


----------



## Nike

Menpor is abbreviate of Resimen Pelopor, roughly be translated in English as Pioneer Regiment an Ranger equivalent units within Police departments. Their task is more like counter insurgent and counter terror but in peace situation right now in Indonesia their duty is more to watch the border line in Papua and Kalimantan together with Army units such as from Kostrad and Koramil. They (Menpor) have the same capability as Air Cavalry (Raider in Indonesia) in army as they work together with Police Aviation units.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

madokafc said:


> Menpor is abbreviate of Resimen Pelopor, roughly be translated in English as Pioneer Regiment an Ranger equivalent units within Police departments. Their task is more like counter insurgent and counter terror but in peace situation right now in Indonesia their duty is more to watch the border line in Papua and Kalimantan together with Army units such as from Kostrad and Koramil. They (Menpor) have the same capability as Air Cavalry (Raider in Indonesia) in army as they work together with Police Aviation units.



thz...


----------



## toke115

Hi guys.. I'm new member 
just wanna share some pics of Indonesian Special Police operator 

Gegana Tier one operator during jungle patrol at .....









Delta 88 operator






Gegana Tactical EOD team

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

It's great pictures, hope you can bring more @toke115


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

military self defence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Zur-23 AA gun system in Indonesian army inventory


----------



## toke115

madokafc said:


> It's great pictures, hope you can bring more @toke115


I'll do my best for this thread 

Kopassus (Army Special Force)










Den Bravo 90 ( Air Force SF )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

LSU-02, Indonesian made UAV :Naval Specialist UAV


















Dari segi_ payload_, Wulung UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicle) besutan PT. Dirgantara Indonesia, LEN (Lembaga Elektronik Nasional), dan BPPT, lebih unggul ketimbang UAV atau drone lain yang juga buatan dalam negeri. Maklum saja, Wulung yang jadi maskot UAV nasional bisa memuat payload sampai 25 kg. Tapi, dengan ukuran dan_ payload_ yang lebih kecil, ada penanding Wulung yang punya kemampuan jarak terbang lebih jauh.

Yang dimaksud adalah LSU (LAPAN Surveillance UAV)-02 buatan Pusat Teknologi Penerbangan LAPAN (Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional). Dengan dapur pacu mesin tunggal 10 hp/5 liter, plus bahan bakar Pertamax Plus (RON 95), LSU-02 secara teori dapat menempuh jarak maksimum 450 Km, meski realitasnya baru bisa dibuktikan hingga jarak 200 Km. LSU-20 yang punya bobot total 15 Kg ini punya kecepatan terbang hingga 100 Km per jam. Lamanya terbang (_endurance_) juga terbilang lumayan, hingga 5 jam, ideal untuk misi intai jarak jauh.

Seperti layaknya UAV yang lain, LSU-02 dapat diterbangkan secara remote dan terbang secara otomatis (_autonomous flying_). Meski secara performance masih di bawah Wulung, tapi karena dimensi dan bobotnya yang cukup ringan. LSU-02 sempat di daulat untuk take off dari deck helikopter di korvet SIGMA Class KRI Frans Kaisiepo 368, LSU-02 mendapat peran sebagai pengintai obyek dari sasaran tembak rudal Exocet MM40 pada Latihan Gabungan (Latgab) TNI 2013 di Laut Bawean.

Uji coba tersebut, terkait dengan perjanjian kerja sama antara LAPAN dan TNI AL mengenai penggunaan teknologi untuk kepentinganTNI AL. Salah satunya adalah aplikasi UAV dalam operasi Latgab TNI 2013 ini. Dalam Latgab, pesawat LSU-02 diterbangkan setengah jam sebelum penembakan rudal Exocet. Pesawat diarahkan ke sasaran tembak sejauh 20 nautical mile atau sekitar 36 km. Sesampainya di lokasi, pesawat memonitor dengan cara loiter (berkeliaran) di atas sasaran dan merekam setiap tembakan rudal Exocet. Setelah selesai bertugas, LSU-02 kembali ke posisi penjemputan di KRI Frans Kaisiepo, dengan koordinat dan waktu yang telah ditentukan.

Dalam Latgab ini, pesawat dengan panjang badan 200 cm (composite) dan bentang sayap (_wing span_) 250 cm ini mampu terbang sekitar 2 jam 45 menit, dengan kecepatan rata-rata 70 km per jam. Secara keseluruhan, jarak tempuh LSU untuk kembali ke sasaran diperkirakan sekitar 200 km.

in English

In terms of payload, Wulung UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicle) made by PT. Indonesian Aerospace, LEN (National Electronic Institute), and BPPT, superior than other UAVs or drones were also made in the country. Understandably, Wulung so mascot national UAV can carry a payload up to 25 kg. But, with a payload size and smaller, there penanding Wulung who has the ability to fly farther distances.

The definition is LSU (LAPAN Surveillance UAV) artificial -02 Space agency Aviation Technology Center (National Institute of Aeronautics and Space). With kitchen runway single engine 10 hp / 5 liters, plus fuel PERTAMAX Plus (RON 95), LSU-02 could theoretically maximum distance of 450 km, although the new reality can be proved up to a distance of 200 Km. LSU-20 which had a total weight of 15 kg this has a cruising speed of up to 100 km per hour. Flight duration (endurance) is also fairly decent, up to 5 hours, ideal for long-range reconnaissance missions.

Like all the other UAVs, LSU-02 can be flown remotely and automatically fly (autonomous flying). Although the performance is still under Wulung, but because of the dimensions and weight are fairly mild. LSU-02 was in the good fortune to take off from a helicopter deck SIGMA Class corvette KRI Frans Kaisiepo 368, LSU-02 got a role as a reconnaissance of the target object MM40 Exocet missiles at Joint Exercises (Latgab) TNI 2013 Bawean Sea.

These trials, associated with the cooperative agreement between Space agency and the Navy regarding the use of technology to kepentinganTNI AL. One is the application of UAVs in military operations Latgab 2013. In Latgab, LSU-02 aircraft flown half an hour before the shooting Exocet missile. The aircraft is directed to a target as far as 20 nautical miles or about 36 miles. Arriving at the location, the best way to monitor your loiter (wandering) above the target and record every shot Exocet missile. After completion of duty, LSU-02 back to the pick-up position in KRI Frans Kaisiepo, with coordinates and time specified.

In this Latgab, aircraft with a body length of 200 cm (composite) and wingspan (wing span) 250 cm is able to fly about 2 hours 45 minutes, with an average speed of 70 miles per hour. Overall, mileage LSU to return to the target is estimated at around 200 km.

LSU-02 LAPAN : UAV Pertama yang Take Off dari Kapal Perang TNI AL | IndoMiliter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

TNI overall champion at BISAM 2015
_bt.com.bn/news-national/2015/02/01/tni-overall-champion-bisam_

THE Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) was yesterday crowned the overall champion of the 11th Brunei International Skill at Arms Meet (BISAM), *winning the BISAM Sultan Cup Trophy for the fourth consecutive year*.





-----------------------------------------------------------------

_borneobulletin.com.bn/hot-shots-awarded-11th-bisam_

The ‘Individual Rifle Match’ was won by Brunei, while the ‘Overall Team Rifle Match’ was won by the Republic of Indonesia.

The ‘Overall Individual Pistol Match’ was won by the Republic of Indonesia, while the ‘Overall Team Pistol Match’ also went to the Republic of Indonesia.

The Republic of Indonesia also won the ‘Overall GPMG Pair Match,’ ‘Overall Team GPMG’ and ‘Rifle Falling Plate’, earning them this year’s championship title based on the most aggregate match point.

In the ‘Rifle Falling Plate Match Finals’ held at the 11th BISAM closing ceremony, the first place went to the Republic of Indonesia, while Brunei ‘B’ RBAF ranked in second.






.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kopassus Training






























.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## toke115

Kopaska ( Frogmen )










kopaska Mine Warfare Operation exercise







Indonesian Navy Kopaska with Russian Naval Spetsnaz (Marine Commando)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## toke115

Marine yontaifib (Amphibious Reconnaissance Battalion)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Old timer photos, credit to docexalibur @kaskus.co.id

Anti Tank Unit





















Artillery units, M202A

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Close Combat Training - Airborne Infantry Battalion - Yonif Linud 330 / TD






























.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Still old timer pictures, Cavalry units






AMX-VTT still used right now






repairing and maintaining the AMX-13 






Old infantry units with their old gear such as AR-15 and M-16






Infantry fire support units, Artillery M-76 mountain gun Yugoslav made 






*Malaysian monitoring post does not violate borderlines: Indonesian military*
Minggu, 1 Februari 2015 17:50 WIB | 732 Views

Nunukan, North Kalimantan (ANTARA News) - Chief of the 0911/Nunukan District Military Command Lt. Col. Putra Widastawa said the Malaysian monitoring post built near Nunukan District, North Kalimantan, did not violate the borderlines of the two countries.

"Based on the field check and confirmation from the local Navy and the topography of the VI/Mulawarman Regional Military Command, the Malaysian monitoring post does not violate agreements," Lt. Col. Putra Widstawa said here over the weekend.

The documents that are used by the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) included the 1891 British-Dutch Convention in London and the Boundary Agreement in Tawau in 1915.

There is also the Boundary Convention 1928 in The Hague and the Memorandum of Understanding on the Indonesia-Malaysia border survey in 1973.

"Based on the agreements, the Malaysian monitoring post built in the waters of Pulau Kayu Mati Island tip (Nunukan) doest not violate the border because it is still within the Malaysian territory," Putra Widastawa clarified.

He said that the statement of a local figure in Nunukan who said that the Malaysian monitoring post is built within the Indonesian waters could not yet be accounted for, unless there were supporting facts such as maps made before the 1891 agreement.
(Uu.A014)

Malaysian monitoring post does not violate borderlines: Indonesian military - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

*AMX Fleet in Indonesian Army service

AMX 13 : 400 Units(including SPH variant), not all operational and soon will be replaced by Medium tank Project
AMX VTT : 200 units, In service

Currently, 10 AMX has been retrofitted by Pindad as a stopgap. These include :
- 105mm main gun
-Added armor in turret
-Fire control system
-Improved engine































*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD

*Army Aviation Command































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Dynamic Test Bomb On Plane T-50i Golden Eagle*


Pen Air Base IWJ - 2/02/2015







Danlanud Iswahjudi military Marsma Donny Ermawan T., MDS, witness the installation of bombs BDU-33, Launcher and Launcher 68 131 on T-50i fighter Shelter Golden Eagle Air Squadron 15, Monday (2/2). (Photo Lighting Iswahjudi Air Force Base)
Three fighter T-50i Golden Eagle from the Air Squadron 15, carry out trials Dislitbangau IEDs, in Iswahjudi Air Force Base Air targeting Weapon Range (AWR), Pulung, Ponorogo, East Java, on Monday (02.02.15).

In the bomb test, led by Squadron Commander Lieutenant Colonel Pilot Air 15 Marda Sarjono, the three aircraft bomb test BDU-33, Launcher and Launcher 68 131, with the aim to determine the explosive power of the bomb and targeting accuracy. but it is also a test event for the fighter pilot's ability in the accuracy shooting Air to Ground or destroy targets at once to improve the combat capability of reliable and professional.

The test was witnessed by Commander Iswahjudi Air Force Base military Marsma Donny Ermawan TMDS, accompanied by Director Enginering Koharmatau Colonel Lek Dento Priyono Dislitbangau team, Officials from Mabesau and Iswahjudi Air Force Base, ranging from the installation of a bomb in the T-50i aircraft wing Golden Eagle to the implementation of the bombing in AWR Pulung, Roxburgh.

Iswahjudi Air Force Base commander, military Marsma Donny Ermawan T., MDS expect piloted bombs BDU-33, Launcher and Launcher 68 131 on T-50i aircraft Golden Eagle can run smoothly, secure, safe and satisfying results, so as to obtain certificate of airworthiness of Dislambangjaau, then independence in the field of defense equipment will be realized, so the air Force combat aircraft, especially T-50i Golden Eagle has its own without depending on the bombs overseas.

Uji Dinamis Bom Pada Pesawat T-50i Golden Eagle | Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD

*Marine Self-Defense training






















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Thailand hold joint peacekeeping exercise*
Senin, 2 Februari 2015 14:07 WIB | 666 Views
Pewarta: Libertina Widyamurti Ambari

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) along with the Royal Thai Armed Forces (RTAF) hosted a joint peacekeeping exercise for the peacekeepers of the United Nations (UN) to improve the human resources of the two countries.

"The United Nations Military Observers (UNMO) exercise was held at the peacekeeping training center of the Armed Forces in Hua Hin province, Thailand," Captain Hanri Wira Kusuma, an Indonesian Armed Forces instructor, stated in a press statement received by Antara here on Monday.

The exercise was held for three weeks and ended on February 1.

According to Hanri, the soldiers sent to the operation areas under the UN flag should perform professionally.

"The peacekeeping force is required to be capable to operate in complex environments, and hence, standardization of skills and abilities as a UN force is needed," Hanri affirmed.

Various learning materials were provided during the course, including the UN Military Observer techniques related to negotiation, mediation, and driving.

In the meantime, Major Widianto, another Indonesian military instructor, noted that the UNMO exercise was also held in Indonesia at the TNI Peacekeeping Mission Center, Sentul, Bogor, West Java.

The training during the exercise was organized for the RTAF.

"The goal is that the Indonesian and Thailand military staff can share their knowledge and experiences regarding the UN mission accomplishment," Widianto noted. 

During the training, the RTAF were trained by the Indonesian military staff, both in the classroom and on-field practice with simulations similar to that occurring in the field. 

"Hopefully, the UNMO exercise can be improved because the challenges of the peacekeeping mission become bigger and bigger. This joint training brings significant benefits to both countries," Hanri emphasized.
_
(T.KR-LWA/INE)
EDITED BY INE
(T.KR-LWA/B/KR-BSR/F001)

Indonesia, Thailand hold joint peacekeeping exercise - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## toke115

Gegana Operator daily routine at 'the office'

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Indonesian army research center has made several prototype of Remote Controlled Weapon Station to be used in armored and tactical vehicle such as Anoa, Marder, Leopard2 and Komodo. This one using SMB2 50 cal as the main weapons






Penampakan RCWS penelitian DISLITBANG TNI AD | militer.or.id

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Our Cool Sukhoi 30MK2 with full Missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Two Indonesian Frigate PKR still in building progress, PT PAL yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*RI, Japan will agree to defense partnership *

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Tue, February 03 2015, 4:50 PM 

Indonesia and Japan will be agreeing to partnerships in the field of defense, particularly in the transfer of Japan-manufactured defense equipment to Indonesia, a top envoy has said.

“There will a memorandum of understanding [MoU] in the field of defense between Indonesia and Japan that will be signed,” Indonesian Ambassador to Japan Yusron Ihza Mahendra said as quoted by Antara news agency in Jakarta on Tuesday. 

He said Indonesia’s cooperation with Japan to develop its defense capacity would bring positive impacts to other fields, one of which was the economy.

“If the MoU on defense cooperation could be signed, this would be good for the development of Indonesia’s defense and economy,” said Yusron.

“With the cooperation, Indonesia’s defense will be stronger while our economy will get a kind of a new injection of strength,” he went on.

Yusron said the defense partnerships could also increase Indonesia’s diplomatic strength both in the region and on the international level.

He refused to provide details on when the MoU on Indonesian-Japanese defense cooperation would be signed, except to say that the signing of the agreement would be conducted during upcoming President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s visit to Japan.

“President Jokowi will visit Japan. I expect it will be around March,” said Yusron. (ebf)(++++)

RI, Japan will agree to defense partnership | The Jakarta Post

@Nihonjin1051

*RI, Japan will agree to defense partnership *

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Tue, February 03 2015, 4:50 PM 

Indonesia and Japan will be agreeing to partnerships in the field of defense, particularly in the transfer of Japan-manufactured defense equipment to Indonesia, a top envoy has said.

“There will a memorandum of understanding [MoU] in the field of defense between Indonesia and Japan that will be signed,” Indonesian Ambassador to Japan Yusron Ihza Mahendra said as quoted by Antara news agency in Jakarta on Tuesday. 

He said Indonesia’s cooperation with Japan to develop its defense capacity would bring positive impacts to other fields, one of which was the economy.

“If the MoU on defense cooperation could be signed, this would be good for the development of Indonesia’s defense and economy,” said Yusron.

“With the cooperation, Indonesia’s defense will be stronger while our economy will get a kind of a new injection of strength,” he went on.

Yusron said the defense partnerships could also increase Indonesia’s diplomatic strength both in the region and on the international level.

He refused to provide details on when the MoU on Indonesian-Japanese defense cooperation would be signed, except to say that the signing of the agreement would be conducted during upcoming President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s visit to Japan.

“President Jokowi will visit Japan. I expect it will be around March,” said Yusron. (ebf)(++++)

RI, Japan will agree to defense partnership | The Jakarta Post

@Nihonjin1051

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> *RI, Japan will agree to defense partnership *
> 
> The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Tue, February 03 2015, 4:50 PM
> 
> Indonesia and Japan will be agreeing to partnerships in the field of defense, particularly in the transfer of Japan-manufactured defense equipment to Indonesia, a top envoy has said.
> 
> “There will a memorandum of understanding [MoU] in the field of defense between Indonesia and Japan that will be signed,” Indonesian Ambassador to Japan Yusron Ihza Mahendra said as quoted by Antara news agency in Jakarta on Tuesday.
> 
> He said Indonesia’s cooperation with Japan to develop its defense capacity would bring positive impacts to other fields, one of which was the economy.
> 
> “If the MoU on defense cooperation could be signed, this would be good for the development of Indonesia’s defense and economy,” said Yusron.
> 
> “With the cooperation, Indonesia’s defense will be stronger while our economy will get a kind of a new injection of strength,” he went on.
> 
> Yusron said the defense partnerships could also increase Indonesia’s diplomatic strength both in the region and on the international level.
> 
> He refused to provide details on when the MoU on Indonesian-Japanese defense cooperation would be signed, except to say that the signing of the agreement would be conducted during upcoming President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s visit to Japan.
> 
> “President Jokowi will visit Japan. I expect it will be around March,” said Yusron. (ebf)(++++)
> 
> RI, Japan will agree to defense partnership | The Jakarta Post
> 
> @Nihonjin1051
> 
> *RI, Japan will agree to defense partnership *
> 
> The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Tue, February 03 2015, 4:50 PM
> 
> Indonesia and Japan will be agreeing to partnerships in the field of defense, particularly in the transfer of Japan-manufactured defense equipment to Indonesia, a top envoy has said.
> 
> “There will a memorandum of understanding [MoU] in the field of defense between Indonesia and Japan that will be signed,” Indonesian Ambassador to Japan Yusron Ihza Mahendra said as quoted by Antara news agency in Jakarta on Tuesday.
> 
> He said Indonesia’s cooperation with Japan to develop its defense capacity would bring positive impacts to other fields, one of which was the economy.
> 
> “If the MoU on defense cooperation could be signed, this would be good for the development of Indonesia’s defense and economy,” said Yusron.
> 
> “With the cooperation, Indonesia’s defense will be stronger while our economy will get a kind of a new injection of strength,” he went on.
> 
> Yusron said the defense partnerships could also increase Indonesia’s diplomatic strength both in the region and on the international level.
> 
> He refused to provide details on when the MoU on Indonesian-Japanese defense cooperation would be signed, except to say that the signing of the agreement would be conducted during upcoming President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s visit to Japan.
> 
> “President Jokowi will visit Japan. I expect it will be around March,” said Yusron. (ebf)(++++)
> 
> RI, Japan will agree to defense partnership | The Jakarta Post
> 
> @Nihonjin1051




Wow, talk about a solid cooperation. A defense cooperation with Indonesia , and recently I noticed we also signed a defense cooperation pact with the Philippines ! 

The military alliance of the Great Archipelagos : Indonesian-Japanese-Philippines !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Wow, talk about a solid cooperation. A defense cooperation with Indonesia , and recently I noticed we also signed a defense cooperation pact with the Philippines !
> 
> The military alliance of the Great Archipelagos : Indonesian-Japanese-Philippines !



Just like India we are interested in your Soryu class and Shin Maywa, maybe there will talk about Japanese made destroyer like Akizuki class and MPA/ASW aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> Just like India we are interested in your Soryu class and Shin Maywa, maybe there will talk about Japanese made destroyer like Akizuki class and MPA/ASW aircraft



Ms. @madokafc , yes, indeed! The future is bright and i hope to see a military / R&D pact to be signed between Japan and Indonesia in the future. 

I'm sure your Ojisan would have been proud to see how much Japan and Indonesia have progressed together through the years. 

kore wa atte imasu ka ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

i wish @Nihonjin1051 , 



*Indonesia, Russia agree to increase cooperation*
Selasa, 3 Februari 2015 18:27 WIB | 501 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and Russia have agreed to increase cooperation in various sectors amid the commemoration of 65 years of diplomatic relations between the two countries.

"The commemoration can be a momentum to enhance and deepen bilateral cooperation, which have been well established to date," Indonesian President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) stated in a press release received here on Tuesday.

President Jokowi lauded his Russian counterpart President Vladimir Putin for the well-established cooperation between the two nations.

According to Jokowi, the bilateral relations between Russia and Indonesia have grown stronger and are based on the values of friendship, equality, mutual respect, and understanding.

"We realize that the potential for further cooperation can be developed. We can take the cooperation to a higher level, not only bilateral but also in regional or global forums," Jokowi asserted.

Moreover, President Putin also praised Indonesias efforts. Putin affirmed that the cooperation between Russia and Indonesia is blooming and includes the new development sectors, which have been agreed by both presidents on the sidelines of the APEC Summit in Beijing held several months ago.

"I want to highlight Russias readiness to create constructive cooperation to enhance our bilateral relationship. The effort is a response to accommodate the interests of Russia and Indonesia to guarantee stability and security in the Asia-Pacific region," Putin stated.

Retno L.P. Marsudi and Sergey Lavrov, the foreign ministers of both countries, also commended each other and expressed hope that the cooperation between both countries can be further developed in the future.

The total value of bilateral trade between Indonesia and Russia was recorded at US$1.685 billion in 2010. The main export commodities are palm oil, electronic products, tea, coffee, cigarettes, and clothing.

In the meantime, Indonesia imported aircraft, weaponry, iron and steel, fertilizers, and aluminum.

The diplomatic relations between both nations have been established since February 3, 1950, and each country built its embassy in Moscow and Jakarta in 1954.(*)

Indonesia, Russia agree to increase cooperation - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Army MRAP vehicles : Mamba Mk.2, Casspir & Bushmaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Spider hole trap, by Indonesian Marine.The tactics maybe learned from our Vietnamese and Japanese friends 










Shooting RPG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

guys any pics of join Pak-Indo ex?


----------



## Nike

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> guys any pics of join Pak-Indo ex?



doesn't have any myself, maybe other member have. As far as i know Indonesia-Pakistan have several joint exercise about United Nation mission but i had none of the pictures




Brimob Police officer, in training












Police Officer, Unamid mission in South Sudan







Gegana Police, Special Operator in advance marksman training ground

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Made and researched by Indonesian Army Research and Development Unit (DislitbangAd), Black Komodo Hovercraft. 

They intended to be work from Indonesian Makassar class LPD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toke115

Indonesian badass operator 

Taifib





Denjaka 





Den Bravo 90





Kopaska





Kopassus






Gegana

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

madokafc said:


> Just like India we are interested in your Soryu class and Shin Maywa, maybe there will talk about Japanese made destroyer like Akizuki class and MPA/ASW aircraft


Is it really we're negotiating soryu class with the japs, if it true that would be great compared the cbg class deal with the korean


----------



## Nike

initial_d said:


> Is it really we're negotiating soryu class with the japs, if it true that would be great compared the cbg class deal with the korean



still in preliminary talk though


----------



## Nike

*Contractor selected to sell Hill F-16s to foreign countries*

TUESDAY , FEBRUARY 03, 2015 - 4:18 PM

HILL AIR FORCE BASE — With the F-35 Joint Strike Fighter’s pending arrival, there soon won’t be much use for the F-16 at Hill Air Force Base, but that doesn’t mean other countries don’t want them.

The U.S. Air Force just signed a $94 million contract with Sumaria Systems Inc., based in Danvers, Mass., to support foreign sales of some of their F-16s. The work under the new contract will be performed at Hill and Wright-Patterson Air Force Base in Dayton, Ohio.

Under the five-year contract, which is expected to be complete by March 31, 2020, Sumaria will provide a myriad of management and professional services including engineering and technical services, conducting studies and providing analyses and evaluation for the fighter aircraft itself and also for its weapon systems and subsystems.

Edith Crane, site manager for a Sumaria satellite office based in Clearfield, says the company expects to add 41 new Top of Utah jobs as a result of the contract award.

The F-16s will be sold under what is known as the Foreign Military Sales program. Under the program, the U.S. can sell defense articles and services to foreign countries and international organizations when the president finds that it will strengthen the security of the U.S. and promote world peace.

Hill has been involved in the foreign sales of F-16s before. In July, the base’s Ogden Air Logistics Center delivered three of what will eventually be 24 F-16 Fighting Falcon aircraft to the government of Indonesia.

The delivery constituted the beginning of a nearly $700 million aircraft acquisition and refurbishment deal between Indonesia and the U.S. where Hill maintenance workers are upgrading the avionics and overhauling the wings, landing gear and other components on each aircraft.

*By the end of 2015, the Ogden ALC is scheduled to deliver 21 more F-16s to the Indonesian government.*

Hill currently has 48 active F-16s in the 388th and 419th Fighter Wings.

Although the F-35 arrives at Hill to replace the F-16 in September 2015, the two fighter jets will live under the same roof for a short time.

Operations of the jets will run concurrently while preparations are made for the F-35 bed-down and the F-16 departure. The exact timing of the F-16’s departure from Hill depends on annual budgets and the timing for the arrival of F-35 associated support equipment, but the transition plan does include a period of time where the wing is operating both aircraft.

The changeover will require facility modifications, equipment upgrades and training for wing operations and maintenance personnel.

Contractor selected to sell Hill F-16s to foreign countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

PT DI in process to assembling of EC-725 Caracal to complete Indonesian Air Force order through Eurocopter PT DI consortium bid

PT DI assembly facility

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Massive C-130 Elephant Walk,ready to deploy troops anywhere

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

I try to make this infographic for reviewing purpose

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

@Jakartans@PkDef Kalau punya US di bikin infographic kek gitu butuh berapa banyak halaman ya

BTW we had around 40 Bell412 variants


----------



## baukiki88

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> I try to make this infographic for reviewing purpose
> View attachment 190270
> 
> View attachment 190271


Yang punya efek deter dan bersaing dengan negara tetangga hanya 16 sukhoi yang lain hanya bisa untuk patroli udara.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*No need for new squadron 
in eastern Indonesia: Air 
Force *
Nani Afrida, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Wed, February 04 2015, 4:34 PM

National News
The Indonesian Air Force might cancel its plan to create a new jet fighter squadron in eastern Indonesia, a high-ranking military official said on Wednesday.

“There is no need to establish a new squadron base in eastern Indonesia, as we can send our jet fighters from Hasanuddin air base,” the newly appointed Chief of Staff, Air Chief Marshal Agus Supriatna, told reporters during an air force executive meeting in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, on Wednesday.

Currently, the 11th Air Squadron at Sultan Hasanuddin Air Force Base just outside Makassar, South Sulawesi, is the country's easternmost fighter squadron. The squadron is made up of Russian-made Sukhoi Su-27/30 Flanker heavy fighter jets.

Agus said establishing a new jet fighter squadron solely to be kept in eastern Indonesia would not be effective.

“The jet fighters can reach the target area faster,” he said.

Last year, the Air Force planned to establish a new squadron in eastern Indonesia. Former chief of staff Air Chief Marshal Ida Bagus Putu Dunia said that the fighter squadron in eastern Indonesia was part of the Air Force’s grand design.

However he acknowledged that the government was ready in terms of facilities, infrastructure and personnel. (++++)





- See more at: No need for new squadron in eastern Indonesia: Air Force | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Indos

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> I try to make this infographic for reviewing purpose
> View attachment 190270
> 
> View attachment 190271



The beginning of 2016 is the time where we can have a complete 34 F-16/ First flight of N-213 plane and RX 550 rocket ( I hope it really can reach 500 km distance) inshaALLAH. Quite memorable moment for us. I hope all Indonesian here (including me) will be successful as well personally starting from that moment ...........  

Beside that, I also hope that C-705 technology can be mastered as well and we start making its land attack version as soon as possible. With this missile on production ( I hope  ), we are really something to be afraid of in the region 

 

T-50 Golden Eagle


----------



## Nike

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *No need for new squadron *
> *in eastern Indonesia: Air *
> *Force *
> Nani Afrida, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Wed, February 04 2015, 4:34 PM
> 
> National News
> The Indonesian Air Force might cancel its plan to create a new jet fighter squadron in eastern Indonesia, a high-ranking military official said on Wednesday.
> 
> “There is no need to establish a new squadron base in eastern Indonesia, as we can send our jet fighters from Hasanuddin air base,” the newly appointed Chief of Staff, Air Chief Marshal Agus Supriatna, told reporters during an air force executive meeting in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, on Wednesday.
> 
> Currently, the 11th Air Squadron at Sultan Hasanuddin Air Force Base just outside Makassar, South Sulawesi, is the country's easternmost fighter squadron. The squadron is made up of Russian-made Sukhoi Su-27/30 Flanker heavy fighter jets.
> 
> Agus said establishing a new jet fighter squadron solely to be kept in eastern Indonesia would not be effective.
> 
> “The jet fighters can reach the target area faster,” he said.
> 
> Last year, the Air Force planned to establish a new squadron in eastern Indonesia. Former chief of staff Air Chief Marshal Ida Bagus Putu Dunia said that the fighter squadron in eastern Indonesia was part of the Air Force’s grand design.
> 
> However he acknowledged that the government was ready in terms of facilities, infrastructure and personnel. (++++)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - See more at: No need for new squadron in eastern Indonesia: Air Force | The Jakarta Post




they will focusing to rebuilding Indonesian air power in Western Area near South China Sea

*Cooperation between Indonesia and Pakistan are not related to nuclear weapons*


Thursday, February 5th, 2015 17:57 pm | 2,399 Views 
Announcers: Imam Budilaksono 
Cooperation between Indonesia and Pakistan are not related to nuclear 
Ryamizard Ryacudu (ANTARA / Reno Esnir) 
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Minister of Defence Ryamizard Ryacudu asserted that defense cooperation between Indonesia and Pakistan are not related to nuclear weapons. 

"With regard to nuclear, there is no cooperation (with Pakistan). Let them (Pakistan) using nuclear, but we did not," said Ryamizard in Meeting Room Commission I on Thursday. 

It is said Defense Minister after a hearing with the House of Representatives Commission I related discussion Inventory List Problem bill on ratification of agreement between the Indonesian government and the government of Pakistan in the defense cooperation activities. 

And the bill on ratification of agreement between the Indonesian government and the government of Timor-Leste in defense cooperation activities. 

Defence Minister said the defense cooperation between Indonesia and Pakistan one of which related to the exchange of students to learn the defense technology. 

"If the Pakistani defense equipment we buy, then they should do the transfer of technology," he said. 

Chairman of Commission I Mahfouz Siddiq said the Indonesian defense cooperation with other countries is not limited to countries that are still developing nuclear weapons.

He cited the Indonesian defense cooperation with Russia and the United States are already running and this time along with Pakistan. 

"Indeed, there is no limit (defense cooperation), but all of it is restricted by law. Working together was not involved in the development of nuclear weapons," he said. 

He explained in the text explicitly defense cooperation over the sector human resources, knowledge, and information. 

But according to him it is possible clauses cooperation in other fields for the common good example in the main tools of weapons systems (defense equipment). 

"For example, the ratification of a nuclear test that has been running for two years so that we do not engage with any country when it contains a nuclear weapon," he said. 

Mahfouz cited Commission I encourage military cooperation with Russia related to the procurement process to be encouraged in the defense industry. 

It was according to him every procurement of military equipment must be included in the scheme of the defense industry. 

"But that is still a matter of legislation on state finances do not allow us to buy or make a procurement contract so that the multi-year nature of the contract entered into one budget year," he said. 
Editor: Suryanto

Kerja sama Indonesia-Pakistan tidak terkait nuklir - ANTARA News


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Super Tucano 



T-50i Golden eagle




F-16 T-50i f-5 




Credit on Pic


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> @Jakartans@PkDef Kalau punya US di bikin infographic kek gitu butuh berapa banyak halaman ya
> 
> BTW we had around 40 Bell412 variants


Yup that numbers only for the SP and EP variants.



baukiki88 said:


> Yang punya efek deter dan bersaing dengan negara tetangga hanya 16 sukhoi yang lain hanya bisa untuk patroli udara.


Nope, 16 is small compares to Malaysia (They the more advance MKM version) and Singapore huge numbers of F-15.
In my opinion, we need quantity to cover our airspace and to give easier maintenance and supply system we should go for F-16 Block 60 for the replacement for the aging F-5E Tiger II or we go for Gripen NG for ineteroparability with other F-16's.
Su-35 is good fighter but it wont help if we can only get them 1 squadron not to mention we have to wait a long time for the delivery of Su-35 if we choose it.
We just need a quick and available fighter fleet to fill the gap for about 5 - 10 years until we can mass product our IFX fighters.


----------



## Nike

though i am a little upset about the decision to cancel the formation of new squadron fighter in Eastern Indonesia


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> they will focusing to rebuilding Indonesian air power in Western Area near South China Sea
> 
> *Cooperation between Indonesia and Pakistan are not related to nuclear weapons*
> 
> 
> Thursday, February 5th, 2015 17:57 pm | 2,399 Views
> Announcers: Imam Budilaksono
> Cooperation between Indonesia and Pakistan are not related to nuclear
> Ryamizard Ryacudu (ANTARA / Reno Esnir)
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Minister of Defence Ryamizard Ryacudu asserted that defense cooperation between Indonesia and Pakistan are not related to nuclear weapons.
> 
> "With regard to nuclear, there is no cooperation (with Pakistan). Let them (Pakistan) using nuclear, but we did not," said Ryamizard in Meeting Room Commission I on Thursday.
> 
> It is said Defense Minister after a hearing with the House of Representatives Commission I related discussion Inventory List Problem bill on ratification of agreement between the Indonesian government and the government of Pakistan in the defense cooperation activities.
> 
> And the bill on ratification of agreement between the Indonesian government and the government of Timor-Leste in defense cooperation activities.
> 
> Defence Minister said the defense cooperation between Indonesia and Pakistan one of which related to the exchange of students to learn the defense technology.
> 
> "If the Pakistani defense equipment we buy, then they should do the transfer of technology," he said.
> 
> Chairman of Commission I Mahfouz Siddiq said the Indonesian defense cooperation with other countries is not limited to countries that are still developing nuclear weapons.
> 
> He cited the Indonesian defense cooperation with Russia and the United States are already running and this time along with Pakistan.
> 
> "Indeed, there is no limit (defense cooperation), but all of it is restricted by law. Working together was not involved in the development of nuclear weapons," he said.
> 
> He explained in the text explicitly defense cooperation over the sector human resources, knowledge, and information.
> 
> But according to him it is possible clauses cooperation in other fields for the common good example in the main tools of weapons systems (defense equipment).
> 
> "For example, the ratification of a nuclear test that has been running for two years so that we do not engage with any country when it contains a nuclear weapon," he said.
> 
> Mahfouz cited Commission I encourage military cooperation with Russia related to the procurement process to be encouraged in the defense industry.
> 
> It was according to him every procurement of military equipment must be included in the scheme of the defense industry.
> 
> "But that is still a matter of legislation on state finances do not allow us to buy or make a procurement contract so that the multi-year nature of the contract entered into one budget year," he said.
> Editor: Suryanto
> 
> Kerja sama Indonesia-Pakistan tidak terkait nuklir - ANTARA News


What the hell where did the question of nuclear corporation came from ? Any one explain ? @Horus


----------



## Kompromat

Pakistan should cooperate in every area of defense Indonesia wants us to.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> Pakistan should cooperate in every area of defense Indonesia wants us to.


Even Nuclear ?


----------



## Nike

Transfer of technology about Bakhtar Sikhan and RPG maybe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Even Nuclear ?



Nuclear technology is not new for us, we have already three research reactor for so long, but using it as a weapon is not in our mind yet.

Nuclear power in Indonesia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Indos said:


> Nuclear technology is not new for us, but using it as a weapon is not in our mind yet.
> 
> Nuclear power in Indonesia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Im sorry the article is too long ... but what is the capacity of your indigenous nuclear reactor?



Zarvan said:


> Even Nuclear ?



Even dumber?



madokafc said:


> Transfer of technology about Bakhtar Sikhan and RPG maybe



Much more than that... and we can mutually help eachother... Indonesia has a decent ship building capability ... not to forget the CNs.


Apart from that economic and cultural stuff is also needed between our countries.


----------



## Indos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Im sorry the article is too long ... but what is the capacity of your indigenous nuclear reactor?



I am not a nuclear expert, but we have them quite long time. It is only a research ones so not producing large energy, and in South East Asia we are the leader about this technology, Malaysian researcher are learning from us. 


Nuclear Power in Indonesia


*R&D*
Indonesia has a number of nuclear-related facilities in operation. BATAN operates three research reactors: in Serpong, Banten on the western outskirts of Jakarta (30 MW), Bandung, west Java (2 MW), and in Yogyakarta, central Java (100 kW).

The Serpong multipurpose reactor, which started up in 1987, is intended to support the introduction of nuclear power to the country. It is in the Litbangyasa Serpong Nuclear Zone, located in the Research Centre for Science and Technology (PUSPIPTEK), Serpong. The main facility here is the 30 MW Multipurpose Reactor GA. Siwabessy (RSG-GAS), but also there are the Centre for Reactor Technology and Nuclear Safety (PTRKN), Centre for Development of Nuclear Informatics (PPIN), Nuclear Device Engineering Centre (NEDC), Radioisotope Radiofarmaka Centre (PRR), Materials Technology Centre for Nuclear Fuel (PTBGN), Radioactive Waste Technology Centre (PTLR), Nuclear Industrial Materials Technology Centre (PTBIN), Centre for Standardization and Nuclear Quality Assurance (PSJMN), and the Centre for Nuclear Technology Partnership (PKTN).

A Government-owned company, PT Batan Teknologi, produces medical and industrial isotopes (including Mo-99) for domestic needs using the facilities in Serpong.

At Yogyakarta, as well as the 100 kW Kartini research reactor there is the Teknologi Accelerator and Process Materials Centre (PTAPB) and the College of Nuclear Technology (STTN). At Bandung the country’s first research reactor was built in 1965, a small Triga mkII which was subsequently boosted to 2 MW, and the site also hosts the Nuclear Materials Technology and Radiometric Centre (PTNBR) where nuclear medicine in the country was established. Friday Market in Jakarta is a larger nuclear establishment, with Isotopes and Radiation Technology Applications Centre (PATIR), Technology Centre for Radiation Safety and Metrology (PTKMR), Nuclear Geology Development Centre (PPGN), Centre for Education and Training, and the Centre for Nuclear Science and Technology Dissemination (PDIN).

The country also has front-end capabilities in ore processing, conversion and fuel fabrication, all at a laboratory scale, though PT Batan Teknologi assembles fuel elements for the research reactors using imported US fuel. There have been no experiments in reprocessing, but BATAN operates a radwaste program including for spent fuel from the research reactors.

*Uranium*
There are some uranium resources in Kalimantan, and possibly West Papua. BATAN in September 2010 quoted 53,000 tonnes as high-cost resources: 29,000 t in West Kalimantan and 24,000 t in Bangka Belitung, including some associated with rare earths in monazite by-product from tin mining.

*International agreements and non-proliferation*
Indonesia's safeguards agreement with the IAEA under the NPT entered force in 1980 and the Additional Protocol entered force in 1999. In 1997 it signed the Joint Convention on the Safety of Spent Fuel Management and Radioactive Waste Management.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

madokafc said:


> Transfer of technology about Bakhtar Sikhan and RPG maybe



But Indonesians can't fight !  

Just kidding don't get angry !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Indonesia is like family to Pakistan, and personally speaking , it will make a responsible nuclear power.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Armstrong

Horus said:


> Indonesia is like family to Pakistan



Thats true.....more Indonesia-Pakistani cooperation will benefit both of us as we've already got a strong bond with each other ! 

But I don't trust @Indos 'cause he didn't treat me with any Nasi Goreng when I came to Indonesia !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Horus said:


> Indonesia is like family to Pakistan, and personally speaking , it will make a responsible nuclear power.



The truth is, if Soekarno was still leading us until, lets say 1975 (our first reactor was built in 1965), there is a great possibility that we have already become a nuclear power state now. USA makes us forget that idea.



Armstrong said:


> Thats true.....more Indonesia-Pakistani cooperation will benefit both of us as we've already got a strong bond with each other !
> 
> But I don't trust @Indos 'cause he didn't treat me with any Nasi Goreng when I came to Indonesia !



Did you really come to Indonesia ??? If you are a young women, lets say, around 18 - 25 years old, of course I will pick you up from Soekarno Hatta Airport and guide you around Jakarta if you contacted me first and gave me your picture

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Indos said:


> Did you really come to Indonesia ??? If you are a young women, lets say, around 18 - 25 years old, of course I will pick you up from Soekarno Hatta Airport and guide you around Jakarta if you contacted me first and gave me your picture



Nah mate I didn't !  

And I'm a 24 year old dude not a woman !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Armstrong said:


> Nah mate I didn't !
> 
> And I'm a 24 year old dude not a woman !



Dont worry mate, just joking. We are brothers, and of course I will treat you well if you really come to Indonesia with your 18 years old sister....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Im sorry the article is too long ... but what is the capacity of your indigenous nuclear reactor?
> 
> 
> 
> Even dumber?
> 
> 
> 
> Much more than that... and we can mutually help eachother... Indonesia has a decent ship building capability ... not to forget the CNs.
> 
> 
> Apart from that economic and cultural stuff is also needed between our countries.



Economic cooperation first i think, then followed by the more strategic relationship.....like military

Look what Kenyot10 at kaskus found in F-16.net .....

45 F-16 ultimately, don't know it is true or not. But regarding the Website credibility i will take my bet 







Lockheed Martin to start production phase of major F-16 avionics upgrade

@Indos @Jakartans@PkDef @NarThoD



Armstrong said:


> Nah mate I didn't !
> 
> And I'm a 24 year old dude not a woman !



You 24 year old? 

hmmm, i think you more like a perverted middle aged man who like to flirting around with young girls when he landed in New city upon business travel. World is full of surprise then

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> Economic cooperation first i think, then followed by the more strategic relationship.....like military
> 
> Look what Kenyot10 at kaskus found in F-16.net .....
> 
> 45 F-16 ultimately, don't know it is true or not. But regarding the Website credibility i will take my bet
> 
> View attachment 190475
> 
> 
> Lockheed Martin to start production phase of major F-16 avionics upgrade
> 
> @Indos @Jakartans@PkDef @NarThoD



I just see 30 pieces from that picture you gave. As we all know that there are 30 F-16 that USA will give to us, 24 will be refurbished into block 52 ( and we will pay that refurbishment) and 6 for spares (free). So, maybe all 30 F-16 is going to be refurbished any way. So we can have total 40 F-16.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> I just see 30 pieces from that picture you gave. As we all know that there are 30 F-16 that USA will give to us, 24 will be refurbished into block 52 ( and we will pay that refurbishment) and 6 for spares (free). So, maybe all 30 F-16 is going to be refurbished any way. So we can have total 40 F-16.



click this links, the rest of number airframe for the aircraft has been listed there and it's match for 45

Indonesian Air Force F-16s


----------



## Armstrong

madokafc said:


> You 24 year old?
> 
> hmmm, i think you more like a perverted middle aged man who like to flirting around with young girls when he landed in New city upon business travel. World is full of surprise then



Did you really view me like that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Armstrong said:


> Did you really view me like that ?



came on, i compliment you as a healthy and productive yet seductive man


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> click this links, the rest of number airframe for the aircraft has been listed there and it's match for 45
> 
> Indonesian Air Force F-16s



I dont have any idea sis, I stick to the previous data. If it is true, so it is for replacing our F-5, and I hope we can get TOT from that.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Indos said:


> I dont have any idea sis, I stick to the previous data. If it is true, so it is for replacing our F-5, and I hope we can get TOT from that.



Wait.. sis? is madokafc a girl? all this time i thought he/ i mean she was a guy.


----------



## Indos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Wait.. sis? is madokafc a girl? all this time i thought he/ i mean she was a guy.



Yes, she is a girl, just wait until I can have a date with her........ She admit it several times also in her introductory thread, that previous picture is actually her real face based on what she said on introductory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Indos said:


> Yes, she is a girl, just wait until I can have a date with her........ She admit it several times also in her introductory thread, that previous picture is actually her real face based on what she said on introductory.



Dude you just called her your "sister" ..  N you cant date your sister..



madokafc said:


> Economic cooperation first i think, then followed by the more strategic relationship.....like military
> 
> Look what Kenyot10 at kaskus found in F-16.net .....
> 
> 45 F-16 ultimately, don't know it is true or not. But regarding the Website credibility i will take my bet
> 
> View attachment 190475
> 
> 
> Lockheed Martin to start production phase of major F-16 avionics upgrade
> 
> @Indos @Jakartans@PkDef @NarThoD
> 
> 
> 
> You 24 year old?
> 
> hmmm, i think you more like a perverted middle aged man who like to flirting around with young girls when he landed in New city upon business travel. World is full of surprise then



Nah.. hes too girlish (in looks aswell as behavior etc) ... @Armstrong..


----------



## jamahir

Indos said:


> Yes, she is a girl, just wait until I can have a date with her



but you are conservative, from some posts you made. 



Indos said:


> that previous picture is actually her real face based on what she said on introductory.



i believe it was some comments in the "girls in uniform" thread that made her remove her own photo.

am i right, @madokafc ?? ^^^


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

jamahir said:


> forget it... you are conservative, from some posts you made.
> 
> 
> 
> i believe it was some comments in the "girls in uniform" thread that made her remove her own photo.



I had a frnd in childhood ... used to call her sis... now after 15 years i met her... i curse myself.. but you know what you gotta deal with it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I had a frnd in childhood ... used to call her sis...



oh, yes... good old south asian culture... in india, "sis" would be "rakhi sister". 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> now after 15 years i met her... i curse myself.. but you know what you gotta deal with it..



and how exactly are you dealing with it?? any technique applied?? 

tell us, don't be shy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

jamahir said:


> oh, yes... good old south asian culture... in india, "sis" would be "rakhi sister".
> 
> 
> 
> and how exactly are you dealing with it?? any technique applied??
> 
> tell us, don't be shy.



Haha.. nope.. im happily engaged to the love of my life..

And if she came to know about all this.. shes gonna kill me bro... shes a real "Khanum" (Pashtun).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Haha.. nope.. im happily engaged to the love of my life..
> 
> And if she came to know about all this.. shes gonna kill me bro... shes a real "Khanum" (Pashtun).



maybe you can plead innocence and say "all for deen, jaana".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dude you just called her your "sister" ..  N you cant date your sister..



Nah, as long as not a cousin is still Okay for me 

I am even looking after females in my big family, 




jamahir said:


> forget it... you are conservative, from some posts you made.
> 
> 
> .



Dating is something that I consider necessary to find some "common ground," as long it is just talk, and I am not a Salafi person you know 

Okay, I think we should not derail this thread anymore mates............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

jamahir said:


> maybe you can plead innocence and say "all for deen, jaana".



and next thing you know...bang (not the good one lol)... they find my corpse.



Indos said:


> Nah, as long as not a cousin is still Okay for me
> 
> I am even looking after females in my big family,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dating is something that I consider necessary to find some "common ground," as long it is just talk, and I am not a Salafi person you know
> 
> Okay, I think we should not derail this thread anymore mates............




As i fellow man.. i bow down in respect and wish you good luck.. 


P.S : How old are you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> and next thing you know...bang (not the good one lol)... they find my corpse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As i fellow man.. i bow down in resect and wish you good luck..
> 
> 
> P.S : How old are you.



I am in 30's mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Indos said:


> I am in 30's mate.


And still single bro?

I'm 24 n probably have 2 kids when I'm 30..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Air Force to beef up presence, at air bases near borders *





Marshal Agus Supriatna/Antara

The Indonesian Air Force plans to increase operations at bases near its borders in an effort to deter threats of incursion.

“We must pay attention to several air bases and put more forces in those areas so that other countries will not infringe upon our territorial integrity,” newly installed Air Force chief of staff Chief Marshal Agus Supriatna announced after a leadership meeting in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, on Wednesday.

*Agus said the Air Force would focus on five military air bases; the Soewondo military air base in Medan, North Sumatra; the Ranai military air base in Natuna, Riau Islands; the Tarakan military air base in Tarakan, East Kalimantan; the El Tari military air base in Kupang, East Nusa Tenggara; and the Jayapura military air base in Papua.*

Agus said that the five air bases were strategic given their locations near territorial outposts.“At Natuna, for instance, we know that the area is part of the South China Sea, thus it is very strategic for Indonesia.

”Earlier, Indonesian Military (TNI) commander Gen. Moeldoko said he expected the Air Force to play a bigger role in safeguarding the country’s territorial integrity in the South China Sea.The South China Sea is a semi-enclosed sea bordering China, Vietnam, Malaysia, Singapore, Indonesia, Brunei, the Philippines and Taiwan. Due to its proximity to so many nations, complicated, often sensitive questions over jurisdiction are common. In recent years, a series of disputes over islands have rocked relations between China and other countries. 

The Air Force chief of staff said some of the programs would include joint military exercises with other branches of the armed forces.In addition, he said efforts would be made to improve radar systems to better detect movements in the country’s airspace. 

At present, Indonesia lacks 12 of the 32 radar systems it needs to police its borders. Last year, the Air Force reported several illegal flights over Indonesian territory, particularly in the eastern part of the country. “We need more radar systems to reduce the number of blind spots, which I hope we will get soon,” Agus said.On Wednesday, the Air Force held a two-day leadership meeting to draw up working plans for 2015. More than 300 high-ranking officers attended the meeting.Besides discussing the plan to strengthen the five air bases, participants also deliberated matters related to the maritime axis doctrine championed by President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo.

The Air Force, Agus said, would play a key role in realizing that doctrine.“The maritime defense system needs both a strong Navy and a capable Air Force to secure the country’s airspace,” Agus said. 

Air Force to beef up presence, at air bases near borders | The Jakarta Post

ditumpuk di Barat kan ............


----------



## Indos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> And still single bro?
> 
> I'm 24 n probably have 2 kids when I'm 30..



Yes, single  Good for you then mate 

@Horus 

Pakistan can help us in developing missile or we can have joint project together.

We are working in anti-aircraft missile currently (LAPAN/Air Force R&D (litbang) /PT Dahana)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> And still single bro?
> 
> I'm 24 n probably have 2 kids when I'm 30..


So you are younger than me


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* All 21 F-16C/D for Indonesia will be Delivered in 2015 *




TNI AU F-16C/D (photo : Detik)

*Contractor selected to sell Hill F-16s to foreign countries*
HILL AIR FORCE BASE — With the F-35 Joint Strike Fighter’s pending arrival, there soon won’t be much use for the F-16 at Hill Air Force Base, but that doesn’t mean other countries don’t want them.

The U.S. Air Force just signed a $94 million contract with Sumaria Systems Inc., based in Danvers, Mass., to support foreign sales of some of their F-16s. The work under the new contract will be performed at Hill and Wright-Patterson Air Force Base in Dayton, Ohio.

Under the five-year contract, which is expected to be complete by March 31, 2020, Sumaria will provide a myriad of management and professional services including engineering and technical services, conducting studies and providing analyses and evaluation for the fighter aircraft itself and also for its weapon systems and subsystems.

Edith Crane, site manager for a Sumaria satellite office based in Clearfield, says the company expects to add 41 new Top of Utah jobs as a result of the contract award.

The F-16s will be sold under what is known as the Foreign Military Sales program. Under the program, the U.S. can sell defense articles and services to foreign countries and international organizations when the president finds that it will strengthen the security of the U.S. and promote world peace.

Hill has been involved in the foreign sales of F-16s before. In July, the base’s Ogden Air Logistics Center delivered three of what will eventually be 24 F-16 Fighting Falcon aircraft to the government of Indonesia.

The delivery constituted the beginning of a nearly $700 million aircraft acquisition and refurbishment deal between Indonesia and the U.S. where Hill maintenance workers are upgrading the avionics and overhauling the wings, landing gear and other components on each aircraft.

By the end of 2015, the Ogden ALC is scheduled to deliver 21 more F-16s to the Indonesian government.
Hill currently has 48 active F-16s in the 388th and 419th Fighter Wings.

Although the F-35 arrives at Hill to replace the F-16 in September 2015, the two fighter jets will live under the same roof for a short time.

Operations of the jets will run concurrently while preparations are made for the F-35 bed-down and the F-16 departure. The exact timing of the F-16’s departure from Hill depends on annual budgets and the timing for the arrival of F-35 associated support equipment, but the transition plan does include a period of time where the wing is operating both aircraft.

The changeover will require facility modifications, equipment upgrades and training for wing operations and maintenance personnel.

(Standard)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> * All 21 F-16C/D for Indonesia will be Delivered in 2015 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNI AU F-16C/D (photo : Detik)
> 
> *Contractor selected to sell Hill F-16s to foreign countries*
> HILL AIR FORCE BASE — With the F-35 Joint Strike Fighter’s pending arrival, there soon won’t be much use for the F-16 at Hill Air Force Base, but that doesn’t mean other countries don’t want them.
> 
> The U.S. Air Force just signed a $94 million contract with Sumaria Systems Inc., based in Danvers, Mass., to support foreign sales of some of their F-16s. The work under the new contract will be performed at Hill and Wright-Patterson Air Force Base in Dayton, Ohio.
> 
> Under the five-year contract, which is expected to be complete by March 31, 2020, Sumaria will provide a myriad of management and professional services including engineering and technical services, conducting studies and providing analyses and evaluation for the fighter aircraft itself and also for its weapon systems and subsystems.
> 
> Edith Crane, site manager for a Sumaria satellite office based in Clearfield, says the company expects to add 41 new Top of Utah jobs as a result of the contract award.
> 
> The F-16s will be sold under what is known as the Foreign Military Sales program. Under the program, the U.S. can sell defense articles and services to foreign countries and international organizations when the president finds that it will strengthen the security of the U.S. and promote world peace.
> 
> Hill has been involved in the foreign sales of F-16s before. In July, the base’s Ogden Air Logistics Center delivered three of what will eventually be 24 F-16 Fighting Falcon aircraft to the government of Indonesia.
> 
> The delivery constituted the beginning of a nearly $700 million aircraft acquisition and refurbishment deal between Indonesia and the U.S. where Hill maintenance workers are upgrading the avionics and overhauling the wings, landing gear and other components on each aircraft.
> 
> By the end of 2015, the Ogden ALC is scheduled to deliver 21 more F-16s to the Indonesian government.
> Hill currently has 48 active F-16s in the 388th and 419th Fighter Wings.
> 
> Although the F-35 arrives at Hill to replace the F-16 in September 2015, the two fighter jets will live under the same roof for a short time.
> 
> Operations of the jets will run concurrently while preparations are made for the F-35 bed-down and the F-16 departure. The exact timing of the F-16’s departure from Hill depends on annual budgets and the timing for the arrival of F-35 associated support equipment, but the transition plan does include a period of time where the wing is operating both aircraft.
> 
> The changeover will require facility modifications, equipment upgrades and training for wing operations and maintenance personnel.
> 
> (Standard)


You mean 21 other than 24 you got recently


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> You mean 21 other than 24 you got recently



Meow...

*Indonesia to boost ties 
with East Timor, Pakistan *

Margareth S. Aritonang, The Jakarta Post | National | Fri, February 06 2015, 9:15 AM






Ryamizard Ryacudu, _- JP/Jerry Adiguna_
National News

Indonesia will soon have a legal foundation for its defense agreements with both East Timor and Pakistan, as the House of Representatives is expected to ratify the agreements struck between Indonesia and the two countries.

*The ratification will allow Indonesia to improve joint military training, exchange intelligence information and trade weapons with both East Timor and Pakistan.*

The Indonesian government began improving ties with Pakistan in 2010, when officials from both countries signed the defense agreement in Islamabad.

The cooperation with East Timor, meanwhile, was signed in 2011.

With the defense cooperation with Pakistan, Indonesia expects to enhance its ability to intercept terrorists returning from Afghanistan.

With respect to East Timor, Indonesia hopes to collaborate on border control.

“The ratification of both agreements will undoubtedly further improve our bilateral ties with East Timor and Pakistan,” Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu told lawmakers from the House Commission I overseeing defense, foreign affairs and information on Thursday.

Ryamizard added that both ratifications would include pledges not to use international courts to settle problems, encouraging the countries to find diplomate solutions to any future disputes. 

Once endorsed, the agreement will require the establishment of joint committees responsible for comprehensively identifying strategic issues for both parties.

None of the 10 political factions on Commission I criticized the government’s proposal, but the majority said they wanted to ensure that the government was able to optimize benefits.

Many lawmakers said that while Indonesia could benefit from a cooperation with Pakistan, a country well-known for its defense industry, with respect to East Timor, Ithey were less sure. 

“East Timor will benefit from a joint military training with us, but I don’t see any advantage that we will receive from it because we are more developed,” Andi Muhammad Ghalib of the United Development Party (PPP) said.

House Commission I has also told the government to endorse a Law No. 16/ 2012 on the defense industry that requires the transfer of technology into Indonesia from any country hoping to build defense ties with Indonesia.

“By upholding such a law, we will have the opportunity to improve our own technology in order to eventually develop our own weapons,” Commission I chairman Mahfudz Siddiq said.
*
- See more at: Indonesia to boost ties with East Timor, Pakistan | The Jakarta Post*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

nah it's part of the 24 F-16 deal

Indonesian Navy right now looking for 2 Minesweeper Ships, 

*TNI AL Beli Kapal Penyapu Ranjau, Berapa Harganya?*


Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Laut Laksamana Ade Supandi mengatakan lembaganya berencana membeli kapal perang baru khusus penyapu ranjau. Kapal baru tersebut akan menggantikan armada penyapu ranjau yang uzur. "Rencananya kami akan cari dua unit kapal penyapu ranjau," kata Ade kepada wartawan di Sekolah Staf dan Komando Angkatan Laut, Jakarta Selatan, Kamis, 5 Februari 2015.

Menurut Ade, dua kapal penyapu ranjau milik TNI AL, yakni KRI Pulau Rengat dan KRI Pulau Rupat, sudah tergolong uzur. Sebab, kapal jenis Tripartite class yang dibuat oleh galangan GNM (Van der Gessen de Noord Marinebouw BV) di Albasserdam, Belanda, itu sudah dipakai TNI AL sejak Maret 1988.

Meski sudah cukup berumur, KRI Pulau Rengat masih aktif dioperasikan Angkatan Laut. Belum lama ini, kapal tersebut dilibatkan dalam pencarian pesawat AirAsia QZ8501 yang hilang di Selat Karimata pada Desember lalu. Sebab, meski kapal pemburu ranjau, KRI Pulau Rengat bisa digunakan untuk menemukan benda logam di bawah air, termasuk puing pesawat. Laksamana Ade Supandi menilai keberadaan kapal penyapu ranjau sangat berguna bagi misi perang dan nonperang TNI AL.

Sayangnya, Ade Supandi masih merahasiakan besaran anggaran yang dibutuhkan untuk membeli dua kapal baru tersebut. "Yang jelas (anggaran dua kapal penyapu ranjau) sudah kami masukkan dalam rencana strategis 2015-2019," kata Ade.

Angkatan Laut juga belum bisa menentukan pilihan produk kapal penyapu ranjau yang bakal dibeli. Ade sendiri berjanji bakal mengutamakan pembelian kapal penyapu ranjau dari galangan kapal dalam negeri. "Kalau butuh beraneka alat canggih dan dalam negeri belum bisa bikin, kami akan pesan dari produsen luar negeri," kata Ade.

TNI AL Beli Kapal Penyapu Ranjau, Berapa Harganya? Â  | -nasional- | Tempo.co

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> You mean 21 other than 24 you got recently



Nope, 21 from 24 F-16, as we have taken 5 F-16 Block 52 recently, so it might be there are two additional F-16 being refurbished ( from 6 F-16 spares given to us/ Total 30)

Old News, but still interesting 

*Saab Group To Establish Saab Indonesia’s Strategic Partnership With Indonesia’s Defense Industry*
By Advertorial on 10:38 am Nov 04, 2014

Category Advertorial, Corporate Updates
Tags: Defense Industry, Gripen, Saab Indonesia
The Swedish cutting edge aerospace and defence company has announced its expansion in Indonesia by establishing its Representative Office within the heart of the country since last year.

Saab Vice President, Peter Carlqvist, who serves as the Head of Saab Indonesia, said that Indonesia is one of the fastest growing economies in South East Asia and requires new capabilities and technologies in the defence sector.




Saab Vice President, Peter Carlqvist, who serves as the Head of Saab Indonesia, said Saab’s business model fits with Indonesia’s technology demands. (Photo courtesy of SAAB Indonesia).

“Since Indonesia is an important market in the Southeast Asia region, Saab’s business model fits the country’s current demand in which we will offer high-tech system solution products,” said Peter during a conversation at Saab’s Representative office in Indonesia.

Saab serves the global market with world-leading solutions, products and services ranging from military defence to civil security. Known for its iconic multi-role combat aircraft (MRCA), Gripen, and its long history of sophisticated naval combat systems, the company will participate in the upcoming Indo Defence Expo, which will be held from 5-8 November 2014 at the Jakarta International Expo (PRJ) Kemayoran, Jakarta, Indonesia.

“The audience will be able to see Saab’s high end products. We will definitely bring our most qualified products that are suitable for Indonesia. Besides bringing our naval combat system, the Gripen Simulator is one of the highlights, which is a replica of the cockpit with full 3D screen,” Peter said.

The Gripen brings the latest technology enabling unchallenged net-centric combat performance combined with being from the start designed to break the cost curve for both acquisition and operation, i.e. very low Life-Cycle-Cost in comparison to equally well performing multi-role fighter aircraft. “To operate a Gripen, it only costs $4700 per hour, while operating a large twin engine fighter like a Sukhoi can cost up to 10 times more,” Peter explained. “With that comparison, if chosen the Gripen, Indonesia can afford to buy a lot more high tech aircraft.”

Saab itself has long experience in providing the Gripen to other air forces such Czech, Hungarian,

South African, Thai and ETPS (Empire Test Pilot School) UK. Saab is confident that the Gripen will

also suit Indonesia’s current needs of advanced defense solutions.

The Indo Defence Expo 2014 is not the only agenda for the Company. In relation to the new President of the Republic of Indonesia, Joko Widodo, Saab is also looking to establish strategic partnerships with local universities, industries, and certainly the new Indonesian government.

Saab has been supporting substantial amounts of technological transfer throughout countries around the world by applying the triple helix model for innovation, and believes it is perfect timing to introduce that concept in Indonesia.

Peter stated that the triple helix model emphasizes on the close collaboration between academia, industries, and governments, to seek further innovation in technology. He described the process on how university students conducted research in certain technology areas with the active evaluation from the government. Once a research is believed to have strong values, the government will fund the project in cooperation with the industry.

“It’s important that the President understands the importance of creating high-tech jobs in Indonesia, not only limited for military, but also other industries that requires advanced technological skills.

Those skilled workers need to be paid well, otherwise, they will keep continuing to seek overseas jobs.

Through technology transfer, we hope to provide interesting high-tech jobs for the country,” he said.

Less than a year in, Saab has already taken a significant part in establishing its business presence in Indonesia throughout various partnerships that have been conducted with institutions such as PT. Lundin, PT. Len, PT. Dirgantara, PT. Pal and PT. Pindad.

In addition to the strategic partnerships, Saab has also provided 50 scholarships to Indonesia as a part of its commitment to the country. Selected students and professionals will be sent to Sweden and received the best education and training before sending them back to Indonesia.

“We will not only deliver products to Indonesia, but we will also deliver education, together with aircraft system, the necessary tools through life support, logistic supply, and much more. We will establish training schools, maintenance facilities, as well as connecting Indonesia with the global corporation. This will be very beneficial for Indonesia,” said Peter.

Saab Group To Establish Saab Indonesia's Strategic Partnership With Indonesia's Defense Industry - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PKR Module Sent to Surabaya










.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

Indos said:


> I am not a nuclear expert, but we have them quite long time. It is only a research ones so not producing large energy, and in South East Asia we are the leader about this technology, Malaysian researcher are learning from us.


Really good.  ... Indonesia want to built factory for Isotope in US. old news in 2013
*Indonesian Firm Seeks to Build Nuclear Medicine Factory in US*
Jakarta Globe 

*Indonesia’s state-owned nuclear technology firm Batan Teknologi (BatanTek) plans to build a nuclear medicine factory in the United States by 2013 to produce radioisotopes for the US market.*

Indonesia’s State Enterprises Minister Dahlan Iskan said on Tuesday that BatanTek’s president director, Yudiutomo Imardjoko, was currently in the United States to negotiate details of the plan with US officials, among others.

*He said the subsidiary of the National Atomic Energy Agency (Batan) has been exporting radioisotopes for medical purposes to several countries in Southeast Asia, and will start shipping them to China and Japan as well next month.*

The US market has also expressed interest in BatanTek products. However, shipping is problematic due to radioisotopes’ nuclear instability, thus the plan to build a production factory in the United States.

“I’ve approved of [the factory proposal]; we expect to conquer the US [radioisotope] market,” Dahlan said, adding that BatanTek had developed a new radioisotope technology that even the United States did not yet have.

He further said construction of the factory was expected to be completed in 2013, and that BatanTek was in the process of recruiting Indonesian graduates with nuclear expertise to prepare for its operations.

“We will also coordinate with the state minister for research and technology [to support the operations],” Dahlan said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

CountStrike said:


> “I’ve approved of [the factory proposal]; we expect to conquer the US [radioisotope] market,” Dahlan said, adding that BatanTek had developed a new radioisotope technology that even the United States did not yet have.



Good news, I hope they really can penetrate the market, the necessary effort after having a good product and sufficient working infrastructure is a good marketing department. I hope they can have good market share there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

bonus for your PC wallpaper at home

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Air Force Plans to Replace US F-5 Tiger Jets With Russian Su-35S*
17:14 05.02.2015

MOSCOW (Sputnik) — Indonesian Air Force plans to buy more sophisticated fighter jets to replace its aging US-made Northrop F-5 Tiger II fleet, and is considering Russian Sukhoi Su-35 (Flanker-E) jets, Indonesian Air Force chief Agus Supriatna said.


"We hope the government fulfills our wish to purchase Sukhoi SU-35s. All can place orders, but we, as the operators, want jets over generation 4 to be ordered," Supriatna said, as quoted by the Antara News agency Wednesday.
One of the reasons to buy the Su-35S is that Russian jets are much easier to maintain than US fighter jets, Supriatna stated.
In January, Russian Ambassador to Indonesia Mikhail Galuzin said that Moscow wanted to maintain military cooperation between the two counties and hopes that the agreement to supply Sukhoi jets to Indonesia would be signed.
The Su-35 is a single-seat fighter jet, an upgraded modification of the Su-27. China is currently planning to buy 24 Russian-produced Su-35 jets.

Indonesian Air Force Plans to Replace US F-5 Tiger Jets With Russian Su-35S / Sputnik International

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> *Indonesian Air Force Plans to Replace US F-5 Tiger Jets With Russian Su-35S*




I'm cautiously optimistic about this, hope everything goes as planned. But.... central goverment should already decide it by now... we already bombarded with this news since last year.


----------



## initial_d

Indos said:


> I dont have any idea sis, I stick to the previous data. If it is true, so it is for replacing our F-5, and I hope we can get TOT from that.


I hope the gov didnt choose f 16 block 60 as a tiger replacement, still hoping for su 35, and not just for one squadron but three....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Meow...
> 
> *Indonesia to boost ties *
> *with East Timor, Pakistan *
> 
> Margareth S. Aritonang, The Jakarta Post | National | Fri, February 06 2015, 9:15 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryamizard Ryacudu, _- JP/Jerry Adiguna_
> National News
> 
> Indonesia will soon have a legal foundation for its defense agreements with both East Timor and Pakistan, as the House of Representatives is expected to ratify the agreements struck between Indonesia and the two countries.
> 
> *The ratification will allow Indonesia to improve joint military training, exchange intelligence information and trade weapons with both East Timor and Pakistan.*
> 
> The Indonesian government began improving ties with Pakistan in 2010, when officials from both countries signed the defense agreement in Islamabad.
> 
> The cooperation with East Timor, meanwhile, was signed in 2011.
> 
> With the defense cooperation with Pakistan, Indonesia expects to enhance its ability to intercept terrorists returning from Afghanistan.
> 
> With respect to East Timor, Indonesia hopes to collaborate on border control.
> 
> “The ratification of both agreements will undoubtedly further improve our bilateral ties with East Timor and Pakistan,” Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu told lawmakers from the House Commission I overseeing defense, foreign affairs and information on Thursday.
> 
> Ryamizard added that both ratifications would include pledges not to use international courts to settle problems, encouraging the countries to find diplomate solutions to any future disputes.
> 
> Once endorsed, the agreement will require the establishment of joint committees responsible for comprehensively identifying strategic issues for both parties.
> 
> None of the 10 political factions on Commission I criticized the government’s proposal, but the majority said they wanted to ensure that the government was able to optimize benefits.
> 
> Many lawmakers said that while Indonesia could benefit from a cooperation with Pakistan, a country well-known for its defense industry, with respect to East Timor, Ithey were less sure.
> 
> “East Timor will benefit from a joint military training with us, but I don’t see any advantage that we will receive from it because we are more developed,” Andi Muhammad Ghalib of the United Development Party (PPP) said.
> 
> House Commission I has also told the government to endorse a Law No. 16/ 2012 on the defense industry that requires the transfer of technology into Indonesia from any country hoping to build defense ties with Indonesia.
> 
> “By upholding such a law, we will have the opportunity to improve our own technology in order to eventually develop our own weapons,” Commission I chairman Mahfudz Siddiq said.
> *
> - See more at: Indonesia to boost ties with East Timor, Pakistan | The Jakarta Post*


What kind of agreement are we talking about ?


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Goverment will ratified an MoU with French Government in military sector this month ....

Menlu dan pengusaha Prancis akan sambangi Indonesia - ANTARA News



Zarvan said:


> What kind of agreement are we talking about ?



the strategic ones, because this agreement must be ratified by the House and solidified into Act so they will become a law for the armed forces and Indonesia Government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

initial_d said:


> I hope the gov didnt choose f 16 block 60 as a tiger replacement, still hoping for su 35, and not just for one squadron but three....



As long as they give us TOT that can be used for KFX/IFX program I am into it. Of course, an ideal acquisition is a double engine fighters like Su 35 considering our geographical wide, it also has AESA and other things. There is a good chance though that Russia at this time will give us some TOT as well. And by seeing how bad Russia economy is Today, I believe that they will be very grateful if we finally choose Su 35.


----------



## initial_d

Indos said:


> As long as they give us TOT that can be used for KFX/IFX program I am into it. Of course, an ideal acquisition is a double engine fighters like Su 35 considering our geographical wide, it also has AESA and other things. There is a good chance though that Russia at this time will give us some TOT as well. And by seeing how bad Russia economy is Today, I believe that they will be very grateful if we finally choose Su 35.


But what kind of tot can we gain from russia considering our poor ability in millitary technology, aesa radar?? I doubt it, probably airframe but hopely missile.


----------



## Nike

Russian kickback for us?

Service center, learning center for Russian school, scholarships and several offset in economics package programme

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> *Indonesian Air Force Plans to Replace US F-5 Tiger Jets With Russian Su-35S*
> 17:14 05.02.2015
> 
> MOSCOW (Sputnik) — Indonesian Air Force plans to buy more sophisticated fighter jets to replace its aging US-made Northrop F-5 Tiger II fleet, and is considering Russian Sukhoi Su-35 (Flanker-E) jets, Indonesian Air Force chief Agus Supriatna said.
> 
> 
> "We hope the government fulfills our wish to purchase Sukhoi SU-35s. All can place orders, but we, as the operators, want jets over generation 4 to be ordered," Supriatna said, as quoted by the Antara News agency Wednesday.
> One of the reasons to buy the Su-35S is that Russian jets are much easier to maintain than US fighter jets, Supriatna stated.
> In January, Russian Ambassador to Indonesia Mikhail Galuzin said that Moscow wanted to maintain military cooperation between the two counties and hopes that the agreement to supply Sukhoi jets to Indonesia would be signed.
> The Su-35 is a single-seat fighter jet, an upgraded modification of the Su-27. China is currently planning to buy 24 Russian-produced Su-35 jets.
> 
> Indonesian Air Force Plans to Replace US F-5 Tiger Jets With Russian Su-35S / Sputnik International



Is it really Su 35 S ? Which is the latest version and used by Russian Airforce...........



initial_d said:


> But what kind of tot can we gain from russia considering our poor ability in millitary technology, aesa radar?? I doubt it, probably airframe but hopely missile.



Missile is a good one, and after doing R&D with South Korea in KFX/IFX program, I believe our ability to absorb advance technology is going up quickly since then. For radar, our technology is not too poor, we can develop passive radar for ship and has been installed already for our frigate, and our cooperation with Iran in making passive radar is underway currently, so AESA technology is not unreachable in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

For the su 35,

If indeed we buy, I dont think it will be a full skuadron. maybe 6-8 unit. we never in history buy brand new MRF 1 full skuadron ( more than 16 )


----------



## Nike

baukiki88 said:


> For the su 35,
> 
> If indeed we buy, I dont think it will be a full skuadron. maybe 6-8 unit. we never buy brand new MRF 1 full skuadron.



they will, and in the past we had doing this several times

1. Mig 19 UTI (40 unit)
2. Mig-21 (21 unit)
3. Saber Avron
3. A-4 Skyhawk (32 units)
4. F-5 Tiger (12 units)
5. F-16 (12 units)
6. Su-27 SK though cancelled because crisis 98 (we ordered 24 unit of them)

7. F-16 25ID (24+6)


----------



## initial_d

Is t


madokafc said:


> they will, and in the past we had doing this several times
> 
> 1. Mig 19 UTI (40 unit)
> 2. Mig-21 (21 unit)
> 3. Saber Avron
> 3. A-4 Skyhawk (32 units)
> 4. F-5 Tiger (12 units)
> 5. F-16 (12 units)
> 6. Su-27 SK though cancelled because crisis 98 (we ordered 24 unit of them)
> 
> 7. F-16 25ID (24+6)[/QUOTE actualy how much su 35 that we need?? In my oppinion, indonesia need 60-80 to fullfiled MEF, and comprehensive surface to air missile.


----------



## Nike

At best we will had three squadron of Heavy fighter, around six squadron of Multi role fighter and supported by three Ground attack/Maritime strike fighter.


----------



## toke115

madokafc said:


> *Indonesian Air Force Plans to Replace US F-5 Tiger Jets With Russian Su-35S*
> 17:14 05.02.2015
> 
> MOSCOW (Sputnik) — Indonesian Air Force plans to buy more sophisticated fighter jets to replace its aging US-made Northrop F-5 Tiger II fleet, and is considering Russian Sukhoi Su-35 (Flanker-E) jets, Indonesian Air Force chief Agus Supriatna said.
> 
> 
> "We hope the government fulfills our wish to purchase Sukhoi SU-35s. All can place orders, but we, as the operators, want jets over generation 4 to be ordered," Supriatna said, as quoted by the Antara News agency Wednesday.
> One of the reasons to buy the Su-35S is that Russian jets are much easier to maintain than US fighter jets, Supriatna stated.
> In January, Russian Ambassador to Indonesia Mikhail Galuzin said that Moscow wanted to maintain military cooperation between the two counties and hopes that the agreement to supply Sukhoi jets to Indonesia would be signed.
> The Su-35 is a single-seat fighter jet, an upgraded modification of the Su-27. China is currently planning to buy 24 Russian-produced Su-35 jets.



Berharap tidak ada bantingan dari ken...  

Indonesian Police task force operator
Tactical harry potter !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

I


toke115 said:


> Berharap tidak ada bantingan dari ken...
> 
> Indonesian Police task force operator
> Tactical harry potter !!!!
> View attachment 190838


Itu dia, dah ngidam2 sukro, eh yg dateng palkon lg......hadeeehhhh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*French Foreign Minister and employers will Visit Indonesia *



Friday, February 6th, 2015 16:37 pm | 3,276 Views 
Announcers: Michael True Adiputra Siahaan 


Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Minister of Foreign Affairs and the French Development Laurent Fabius along with dozens of businessmen will visit Indonesia on an official visit and signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU). 

"The visit was held at the invitation of Foreign Minister Indonesai Retno Marsudi and held on 10-11 February 2015," the press release of the French Embassy to Indonesia received Between here on Friday. 

In Indonesia, Foreign Minister Fabius will do the signing of a memorandum of understanding (MoU) in bilateral energy, education and defense at the Coordinating Ministry for maritime and Ministry of Foreign Affairs. 

Moreover, Fabius will perform the opening of new building of the French Embassy, which also includes the building of cultural cooperation, linguistic and colleges Institut Francais d'Indonesie (IFI). 

French Embassy in Indonesia said the inauguration will be attended by the Governor of DKI Jakara Basuki Purnama Tjahaja This reflects the importance of Indonesia to France. 

The arrival of Laurent Fabius will also discuss the issue of climate change in preparation for the Summit (Summit) Climate Paris in 2015 and economic diplomacy. 

Associated with climate change, the French Foreign Minister will deliver a speech at the IFI as a form of campaign beginning of the 2015 Climate Summit in Indonesia. They will also be held the signing of the MoU between Pertamina and the French company Akuo Energy. 

While in the field of economics, the French will hold a working meeting between the French business community in Indonesia and the entourage of Paris. 

After that will be held the inauguration of cooperation between several agencies Indonesian tourism and the French Embassy, which was attended by Laurent Fabius. 

Former French prime minister 1984-1986 period is to deepen the strategic partnership between Indonesia and France are already signed in July 2011. 

The French foreign minister's visit lasted less than a month after the arrival of the French Finance Minister, Michel Sapin. 
Editor: Suryanto 
COPYRIGHT © BETWEEN 2015 

Between News.com (ANTARA News : Portal Berita Indonesia

Menlu dan pengusaha Prancis akan sambangi Indonesia - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toke115

initial_d said:


> I
> 
> Itu dia, dah ngidam2 sukro, eh yg dateng palkon lg......hadeeehhhh


hahaha.. klo ane apapun pespurnya gpp yg penting gen4++ baru 

Do you like puppies?

K9-Kopassus
Photo Credit: yudoprab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Anoa Rising ?*

Marhalim Abas
February 7, 2015

SHAH ALAM: IN my report on the IndoDefence 2014 in November, I mentioned that “according to a report by Jakarta Post, PT Pindad officials claimed that Malaysia had bought 32 Anoa APCs from them.

The Post story stated that deal was on hold due to Malaysia’s insistence that part of the procurement be paid partly through a barter trade involving Proton made cars.

Late last year, an industry source told me that an LOI to procure the Anoas had indeed been issued to Pindad several years ago. But even this source was unable to say when the deal will be finalised.

Today (Feb 7, 2015), that mystery is answered, sort off following the visit of Indonesian President Joko Widodo. As reported by The Star newspaper:

“Proton Holdings Bhd has signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) to develop and manufacture an Indonesian national car.

The MoU was signed between Proton and its Indonesian partner, PT Adiperkasa Citra Lestari, at a ceremony at the Proton Centre of Exellence here yesterday

The signing of the MoU was witnessed by Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak, Proton chairman Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad and Indonesian President Joko Widodo.” The full story here

I know I am assuming too much here but it pretty looked like “National Interest” card is being played out. And as usual it is the Malaysian Armed Forces that will have to carry the burden.

If the statement made by the Pindad officials as reported by Jakarta Post is true, the MOU signing with Proton yesterday probably will lead the way to the final contract.

In the 90s, a similar deal involving Proton was inked with Indonesia (Proton cars for SME Aerotiga trainer aircraft) though it did not translate into any meaningful business relationship between both countries. Indeed the export version of the Aerotiga aircraft ended up with the RMAF instead with only a small number of Proton cars actually exported to indonesia.

Apart from the Anoas, it is also likely that if we choose to fund MPAs in RMK11, we will be ordering CN235s from Indonesian Aerospace, formerly known as IPTN. The siX 235s already in service with RMAF were also manufactured by IAE.

Anoa Rising ? | Malaysian Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

Is this mean that malaysia have to build automotive industries base on proton but with indonesian badge?? Or is it exporting it straight from malaysia.....how many anoa we are talking here....


----------



## CountStrike

toke115 said:


> Indonesian Police task force operator
> Tactical harry potter !!!!
> View attachment 190838






initial_d said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> Itu dia, dah ngidam2 sukro, eh yg dateng palkon lg......hadeeehhhh



bener bener apess dehh.. i cant imagine, how desperate ForMil member if our Gov chooses F16 

I think that would be chosen by the government later is F16 or Grippen because maybe in MEF 2 we also will buy AEW C using CN 295 or Saab platform. Thats mean, we will buy stuff from NATO again, Not Russian fighter.

Btw my choice is EF Typhoon.


----------



## Nike

initial_d said:


> Is this mean that malaysia have to build automotive industries base on proton but with indonesian badge?? Or is it exporting it straight from malaysia.....how many anoa we are talking here....




Don't know about the detail, but for the number of Anoa, it will be large as they intended to be replacement for their Condor APC (and if i recall for the initial contract they will order around 30 units)


----------



## baukiki88

CountStrike said:


> bener bener apess dehh.. i cant imagine, how desperate ForMil member if our Gov chooses F16
> 
> I think that would be chosen by the government later is F16 or Grippen because maybe in MEF 2 we also will buy AEW C using CN 295 or Saab platform. Thats mean, we will buy stuff from NATO again, Not Russian fighter.
> 
> Btw my choice is EF Typhoon.




if typhoon it better be the one with captor E aesa radar if not, gripen ng is far better choice


----------



## CountStrike

baukiki88 said:


> if typhoon it better be the one with captor E aesa radar if not, gripen ng is far better choice



I chose EF typhoon because one of its shareholders is EADS . EADS itself has been cooperate with PT DI and made a lot of planes and helicopters like CN 235 and CN 295, and we have been able to make self-improvement technology with the N250 and N219 later . I think EF Typhoon can help complete the project IFX if korean is not able to finish them..


----------



## initial_d

I


CountStrike said:


> bener bener apess dehh.. i cant imagine, how desperate ForMil member if our Gov chooses F16
> 
> I think that would be chosen by the government later is F16 or Grippen because maybe in MEF 2 we also will buy AEW C using CN 295 or Saab platform. Thats mean, we will buy stuff from NATO again, Not Russian fighter.
> 
> Btw my choice is EF Typhoon.


 If it have to be american stuff, why the hell not f 35 instead rather than f 16......seriously in mef2 indo is planning for aewacs?? Can we have israeli aewacs and radars, russian plane, swedish datalink instead.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Personally I would pick Grippen.. based on 100% ToT in their proposal, plus I like the looks.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

katarabhumi said:


> Personally I would pick Grippen.. based on 100% ToT in their proposal, plus I like the looks.



Ngibul to Sweeden. Gripen kan pesawatnya gado-gado ada teknologi dr US ama inggris juga.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Interesting to see Russian offering us their Su -35 S variant which is a standard Su-35 BM for their Air force fleet.

Su 35 S :

*Performance*

*Maximum speed:*
*At altitude:* Mach 2.25 (2,390 km/h, 1,490 mph)
*At sea level:* Mach 1.15 (1,400 km/h, 870 mph)

*Range:*
*At altitude:* 3,600 km (1,940 nmi)
*At sea level:* 1,580 km (850 nmi)

*Avionics*

Irbis-E passive phased array radar
KNIRTI SAP 14 jamming pod (centreline pylon)[146]
KNIRTI SAP 518 jamming pod (one each on both wingtips)[146]
OLS-35 infra-red search and track system
Khibiny-M electronic warfare suite


----------



## Nike

Typhoon is a big no if Indonesia intent to hold a large number of Squadron fighter, considering their additional cost and limited roles for their early model..... the only saving grace for Typhoon is EADS has a close relationship with PT DI.

To keeping between Flanker and Falcon is the best combination any country ever dream off



katarabhumi said:


> Personally I would pick Grippen.. based on 100% ToT in their proposal, plus I like the looks.




they not put 100 % tot in their proposal but offset ......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

Just hope for the best, that su 35 will be the one that our gov choose....


----------



## baukiki88

Indos said:


> Interesting to see Russian offering us their Su -35 S variant which is a standard Su-35 BM for their Air force fleet.
> 
> Su 35 S :
> 
> *Performance*
> 
> *Maximum speed:*
> *At altitude:* Mach 2.25 (2,390 km/h, 1,490 mph)
> *At sea level:* Mach 1.15 (1,400 km/h, 870 mph)
> 
> *Range:*
> *At altitude:* 3,600 km (1,940 nmi)
> *At sea level:* 1,580 km (850 nmi)
> 
> *Avionics*
> 
> Irbis-E passive phased array radar
> KNIRTI SAP 14 jamming pod (centreline pylon)[146]
> KNIRTI SAP 518 jamming pod (one each on both wingtips)[146]
> OLS-35 infra-red search and track system
> Khibiny-M electronic warfare suite



What is the difference between 35s and 35bm? is the BM using AESA?


----------



## Aepsilons

katarabhumi said:


> Personally I would pick Grippen.. based on 100% ToT in their proposal, plus I like the looks.



Indonesia should consider F-18



madokafc said:


> Typhoon is a big no if Indonesia intent to hold a large number of Squadron fighter, considering their additional cost and limited roles for their early model..... the only saving grace for Typhoon is EADS has a close relationship with PT DI.
> 
> To keeping between Flanker and Falcon is the best combination any country ever dream off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they not put 100 % tot in their proposal but offset ......



Purchase 12-18 of the F16s, and Indonesia SHOULD also get 2-3 squadrons of F18s.


----------



## initial_d

Why that we wanted f18 if we already have su 30, i think its enough that we have 36 f16 block52, what we need is heavy fighter like su35.....


----------



## Indos

baukiki88 said:


> What is the difference between 35s and 35bm? is the BM using AESA?



As far as I know Su 35 S is a standard version of Su 35 BM for Russian Air Force so at least it is not an export version of Su 35. Nope, both of them don't use AESA but still incorporate some STEALTH technology like using radar absorbing material and with canopy who can reflect radar wave.

Yup, our Su 35 should have AESA like PAKFA, for me maybe it is better to wait if they don't give us AESA. Some lesson should be taken from our Su 27 experience having dogfights with Aussie F-18 Superhornet at Darwin (practice), we can beat them only in close range combat and lost in long range one since Superhornet has better radar than our Sukhoi. The thing that is problematic is that we still don't know their AESA radar capability. Why dont they use AESA in their Su 35 S fleet yet ??? Is it really superior than Irbis-E passived array radar.

Just take a look at Irbis-E :

*Irbis-E* is an advanced multi-mode, hybrid passive electronically scanned array radar system developed by Tikhomirov NIIP for the Su-35BM multi-purpose fighter aircraft. NIIP developed the new radar based on the Bars radar system provided to Su-30MKI/MKM/MKA aircraft.

*Design*

Irbis-E development started in 2004 and the first radar prototype entered flight tests on board an Su-30M2 aircraft acting as a test bed in early 2007. The resulting radar system provides air-to-air, air-to-sea and air-to-ground (ground mapping, Doppler beam sharpening and Synthetic Aperture Radar modes) modes with improved performance in intense clutter environments compared to its predecessor, the Bars system. In addition, Irbis has been designed to detect low and super-low observable/stealth airborne threats.

This is an X-waveband multi-role radar with a passive phased antenna array (PAA) mounted on a two-step hydraulic drive unit (in azimuth and roll). The antenna device scans by an electronically controlled beam in azimuth and angle of elevation in sectors not smaller than 60°. The two-step electro-hydraulic drive unit additionally turns the antenna by mechanic means to 60° in azimuth and 120° in roll. Thus, in using the electronic control and mechanical additional turn of the antenna, the maximum deflection angle of the beam grows to 120°.[1] The Irbis-E is a direct evolution of the BARS design, but significantly more powerful. While the hybrid phased array antenna is retained, the noise figure is slightly worse at 3.5 dB, but the receiver has four rather than three discrete channels. The biggest change is in the EGSP-27 transmitter, where the single 7-kilowatt peak power rated Chelnok TWT is replaced with a pair of 10-kilowatt peak power rated Chelnok tubes, ganged to provide a total peak power rating of 20 kilowatts. The radar is cited at an average power rating of 5 kilowatts, with 2 kilowatts CW rating for illumination. NIIP claim twice the bandwidth and improved frequency agility over the BARS, and better ECCM capability. The Irbis-E has new Solo-35.01 digital signal processor hardware and Solo-35.02 data processor, but retains receiver hardware, the master oscillator and exciter of the BARS. A prototype has been in flight test since late 2005.[2]

*Operational features*
Irbis-E can detect and track up to 30 airborne targets at one time at ranges near 400 kilometers, and attack up to 8. In air-to-surface mode the Irbis-E provides mapping allowing to attack four surface targets with precision-guided weapons while scanning the horizon searching for airborne threats that can be engaged using active radar homing missiles.

It can detect a target with RCS 3m2 at up to 400 km, (towards each other, in the area of 100 square degrees)

Irbis-E - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## katarabhumi

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Ngibul to Sweeden. Gripen kan pesawatnya gado-gado ada teknologi dr US ama inggris juga.



I know that not all part of Grippen are SAAB's intellectual property.. but if they do willing to share their recipe then setidaknya kita bisa belajar bikin pesawat gado-gado yang bagus dari mereka. Bukankah KFX/IFX basically pesawat gado2 juga?


----------



## initial_d

Is the gandiwa defeloped from super puma, i think its best to purchase apache or turkish atak rather than this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

katarabhumi said:


> I know that not all part of Grippen are SAAB's intellectual property.. but if they do willing to share their recipe then setidaknya kita bisa belajar bikin pesawat gado-gado yang bagus dari mereka. Bukankah KFX/IFX basically pesawat gado2 juga?


















initial_d said:


> Is the gandiwa defeloped from super puma, i think its best to purchase apache or turkish atak rather than this


I choose Apache or Ka-52.. 
lol. basicly gandhiwa from developed from N bell


----------



## initial_d

Are you sure from n bell, from the first picture, it look like it developed from super puma, making it look like mi 24 hind, but on the second pic it in deed developed from nbell thus making it look like super cobras, which version is the right one??


----------



## Indos

CountStrike said:


> Maybe This is our Gandhiwa Project, not look like helicopter attack
> View attachment 190972



That looks like Eurocopter Tiger I believe, the second picture is Gandiwa




initial_d said:


> Are you sure from n bell, from the first picture, it look like it developed from super puma, making it look like mi 24 hind, but on the second pic it in deed developed from nbell thus making it look like super cobras, which version is the right one??



Second One.


----------



## Nike

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Indonesia should consider F-18
> 
> 
> 
> Purchase 12-18 of the F16s, and Indonesia SHOULD also get 2-3 squadrons of F18s.






Our Air Force Chief of staff once said, the Air Force want to building again dedicated maritime attack Wing of fighter/fighter bomber, something we had long lost this capacity since the abolished of Tu-16 Squadrons and Il-28 Squadron in 1970. But the most crucial obstacle is the lacks of resources. Jokowi Government seem have a strong interest to build a strong military forces but only if Indonesia can achieve their economics target, so they can ready to be all out and people will not worry about their daily life, if not we can only build and fulfill our aspiration in military field in the most modest way as usual. 

The most likely candidate is as usual we will pairing Western and Eastern made platforms. We want to acquire the retired S-3 Viking for numbers and their ASW capability will give us the hand we most needed in ASW fields, meanwhile aiming for Su-34 Platypus as deterrence squadrons and their anti-surface capability can made a difference in the field. 

And for the F-16, as long as i know Indonesia want to build a dedicated interceptor/Air superiority Wing (around four squadrons) under the auspices of Kohanudnas (Air Defense Commands Center). The most likely target of acquisition is Eurofighter Typhoon tranche 1 ex Royal Air Forces and they will be mixed with the newly built ones. And if Indonesia doesn't have money because of the limited budget, US government has giving us clearance for more grants of Block 25 F-16. 

The most interesting time will come soon


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> Our Air Force Chief of staff once said, the Air Force want to building again dedicated maritime attack Wing of fighter/fighter bomber, something we had long lost this capacity since the abolished of Tu-16 Squadrons and Il-28 Squadron in 1970. But the most crucial obstacle is the lacks of resources. Jokowi Government seem have a strong interest to build a strong military forces but only if Indonesia can achieve their economics target, so they can ready to be all out and people will not worry about their daily life, if not we can only build and fulfill our aspiration in military field in the most modest way as usual.
> 
> The most likely candidate is as usual we will pairing Western and Eastern made platforms. We want to acquire the retired S-3 Viking for numbers and their ASW capability will give us the hand we most needed in ASW fields, meanwhile aiming for Su-34 Platypus as deterrence squadrons and their anti-surface capability can made a difference in the field.
> 
> And for the F-16, as long as i know Indonesia want to build a dedicated interceptor/Air superiority Wing (around four squadrons) under the auspices of Kohanudnas (Air Defense Commands Center). The most likely target of acquisition is Eurofighter Typhoon tranche 1 ex Royal Air Forces and they will be mixed with the newly built ones. And if Indonesia doesn't have money because of the limited budget, US government has giving us clearance for more grants of Block 25 F-16.
> 
> The most interesting time will come soon


I am sorry but way you are going it seem your government has decided until you face similar things what Ukraine is facing they are not going to learn


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> I am sorry but way you are going it seem your government has decided until you face similar things what Ukraine is facing they are not going to learn



is not we don't have contingency plan Zarvan, even in the past, in the most trouble times we can build our military forces rapidly


----------



## katarabhumi

Zarvan said:


> I am sorry but way you are going it seem your government has decided until you face similar things what Ukraine is facing they are not going to learn



Which country do you perceive is going to "ukraine" us in near future?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Landing Formation at night

credit : original uploader (ndan wanda surijohansyah)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

initial_d said:


> Are you sure from n bell, from the first picture, it look like it developed from super puma, making it look like mi 24 hind, but on the second pic it in deed developed from nbell thus making it look like super cobras, which version is the right one??


sory broos.. that picture actually not Gandhiwa project..  thats my bad


----------



## Dante

Zarvan said:


> I am sorry but way you are going it seem your government has decided until you face similar things what Ukraine is facing they are not going to learn


GunS and butters are still major debate in Indonesia imho, the money are available, but how to spend those money are always a battle for us

But on the bright side means that we are not gonna sacrifice economic growth over military build up, something that we need to keep in mind

Because thats how a great nation being born, US, Japan, China, South Korea, etc

@Nihonjin1051 
F18 is not an option for us, unless boeing which teamed with airbus win the competition over LM for design contract on the KFX project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Dante said:


> GunS and butters are still major debate in Indonesia imho, the money are available, but how to spend those money are always a battle for us
> 
> But on the bright side means that we are not gonna sacrifice economic growth over military build up, something that we need to keep in mind
> 
> Because thats how a great nation being born, US, Japan, China, South Korea, etc
> 
> @Nihonjin1051
> F18 is not an option for us, unless boeing which teamed with airbus win the competition over LM for design contract on the KFX project


Thinking this way will only invite trouble and attacks


----------



## Indos

It is good for us to see development and preliminary market demand of N-219 and R-80, if those two planes are really success so PT Dirgantara should increase its production scale. Just right after KFX/IFX program is ready in early 2020's, inshaALLAH, PT Dirgantara is likely to have sufficient production scale so we can produce 100 IFX in short time.

In the areas where we are lacking currently (Air Force), there is a good chance that we are going to be the most powerful Air Force beyond 2025 (in the region) if our current government make good strategic policy to make it happen.

As we know, our economy has an opportunity to have rapid growth if there is no oil subsidy anymore which has been already the case in new administration policy. Even right now we are the fastest growth nation in SEA region amid we have 230 million people. Just look at SBY times, where we had to waste 300 Trillion Rupiah each year for oil subsidy in which the money can be better spent in infrastructure investment and yet we still can have 5,5 - 6 percent growth. Jokowi administration should understand that we are going to face the time where we cannot rely anymore on USA to create balance of power in South East Asia Region after 2025. They should think big and they are a very important people to make our transition into Great Power goes smoothly.

Current administration should also help PT Nusantara Turbin (PT DI subsidiary) to grow, it is good to see its cooperation with General Electric recently. Look at SBY's time, where domestic Turbine maker didn't have much project to build power plan since the money comes from China (soft loan), and in return China forces us to use its turbine to generate our new power plan. If Jokowi administration helps this company, we can have some hope where sometime in 2020's we can have our own warship, submarine, aircraft using our own machine. We need to understand that private sectors and government tenders are not clean. So dont hope there will be clean tender (even my brother needs to pay something after his company won tender in telecommunication sector/ how a Muslim entrepreneur/Muslim CEO can grow their companies in this kind of culture ??? ), thats why State Owned Companies should be helped.

(I think Jokowi read PDF though, he went to all of our strategic industry right after my post urging him to do so in here , or it is just a coincident  )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

An officer besides a Ferrari Supercar, this car is used as VVIP Escort in East Java Police Department, Surabaya. East Java Police Department operating two Ferrari Supercar for VVIP Escort. Saturday (7/2/15). (ANTARA FOTO/Suryanto)

Mobil Ferrari Polda Jatim - Foto ANTARA News

Blasphemy, this is an outrageous spending for me. It's will be no matter if they using Double cabin as Operational car, but super car like this is have limited value for people.


----------



## initial_d

katarabhumi said:


> Which country do you perceive is going to "ukraine" us in near future?


 china sure is a threat in the future...


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Brunei agree to boost cooperation in defense sector*
Minggu, 8 Februari 2015 08:28 WIB | 609 Views

Bandar Seri Begawan (ANTARA News) - The governments of Indonesia and Brunei Darussalam have agreed to increase cooperation in the defense sector, Foreign Affairs Minister Retno L. P. Marsudi said.

"President Joko Widodo offered Brunei several new strategic industrial products," she stated here on Saturday.

The governments of the two countries conducted a bilateral meeting in Nurul Iman Palace, where they also agreed to increase cooperation in the sectors of labor, trade and investment.

"Now that the chambers of commerce of the two countries have signed memoranda of understanding, we hope trade between Indonesia and Brunei can be increased," Marsudi noted.

The Indonesian government also invited investors from Brunei to partake in businesses in Indonesia, including in the development of toll roads, power generators and railways.

In addition, President Jokowi also urged the government of Brunei to be involved in framing legal regulations for the protection of migrant workers.

According to the Indonesian foreign affairs minister, Jokowi also invited the Sultan of Brunei to attend the Asia-Africa Conference in Bandung in April 2015.

At the meeting, the two nations also agreed to cooperate in the health sector, including in medical research and development programs of agencies.

Furthermore, Trade Minister Rachmat Gobel pointed out that there is potential to increase the export value between Brunei Darussalam and Indonesia, such as in the field of agricultural and farm production.

"We hope the export value can be raised to lessen our trade deficit with Brunei Darussalam," Gobel remarked.(*)

Indonesia, Brunei agree to boost cooperation in defense sector - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> View attachment 191215
> 
> 
> An officer besides a Ferrari Supercar, this car is used as VVIP Escort in East Java Police Department, Surabaya. East Java Police Department operating two Ferrari Supercar for VVIP Escort. Saturday (7/2/15). (ANTARA FOTO/Suryanto)
> 
> Mobil Ferrari Polda Jatim - Foto ANTARA News
> 
> Blasphemy, this is an outrageous spending for me. It's will be no matter if they using Double cabin as Operational car, but super car like this is have limited value for people.


Anggaran polisi 41 triliun utk 2015 .. setengahnya TNI tapi mereka gak perlu beli fregat atau Sukhoi ya beli Ferrari lah


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Anggaran polisi 41 triliun utk 2015 .. setengahnya TNI tapi mereka gak perlu beli fregat atau Sukhoi ya beli Ferrari lah



they should acquire Offshore Patrol vessels, Light Aircraft and Helicopter instead. And more proper armament for their Sabhara units member


----------



## NarThoD

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Anggaran polisi 41 triliun utk 2015 .. setengahnya TNI tapi mereka gak perlu beli fregat atau Sukhoi ya beli Ferrari lah


wait...what? 3-4 billion dollars for the National Police alone? That's why the polices keep buying ferraris and lambos coz they no need to buy heavy armament


----------



## katarabhumi

madokafc said:


> View attachment 191215
> 
> Mobil Ferrari Polda Jatim - Foto ANTARA News
> 
> Blasphemy, this is an outrageous spending for me. It's will be no matter if they using Double cabin as Operational car, but super car like this is have limited value for people.



Mubazir indeed.. But shouldn't come as a surprise if we look the lifestyle of many police today from mid officer up to generals. 
Budi Waseso has a nice collection of old jeeps in his home. Building them into fully functional and shiny isn't cheap. A police with that hobby will need fat account. And now he is a candidate for National Police Chief.. sigh.


----------



## initial_d

T


katarabhumi said:


> Mubazir indeed.. But shouldn't come as a surprise if we look the lifestyle of many police today from mid officer up to generals.
> Budi Waseso has a nice collection of old jeeps in his home. Building them into fully functional and shiny isn't cheap. A police with that hobby will need fat account. And now he is a candidate for National Police Chief.. sigh.


To me, the indonesian police institution has become legal uniformed crime syndicate, from the start they were recruited they bribe their way in, no wonder they become bad rotten aple


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

NarThoD said:


> wait...what? 3-4 billion dollars for the National Police alone? That's why the polices keep buying ferraris and lambos coz they no need to buy heavy armament


Check this out







Source : Depkeu (Page 17) http://www.anggaran.depkeu.go.id/dja/acontent/bibfin.pdf


----------



## baukiki88

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Check this out
> View attachment 191277
> 
> 
> 
> Source : Depkeu (Page 17) http://www.anggaran.depkeu.go.id/dja/acontent/bibfin.pdf


Those 96 T defence budget is RAPBN set by SBY in 2014. APBN P not yet known.
I heard that our defence budget has been reduced from Rp 440 T ( 5yrs ) to about Rp 417 T. That means defence budget will be reduced from 96 T / yr to 85 T / yr. Not final yet. DPR will decide in a few weeks.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

baukiki88 said:


> Those 96 T defence budget is RAPBN set by SBY in 2014. APBN P not yet known.
> I heard that our defence budget has been reduced from Rp 440 T ( 5yrs ) to about Rp 417 T. That means defence budget will be reduced from 96 T / yr to 85 T / yr. Not final yet. DPR will decide in a few weeks.


Thats why you must compare between the blue line (Budget set by SBY) and the orange line (APBNP : APBN Perubahan)


----------



## Nike

baukiki88 said:


> Those 96 T defence budget is RAPBN set by SBY in 2014. APBN P not yet known.
> I heard that our defence budget has been reduced from Rp 440 T ( 5yrs ) to about Rp 417 T. That means defence budget will be reduced from 96 T / yr to 85 T / yr. Not final yet. DPR will decide in a few weeks.



i am sure about SBY not spent about Rp440 T in the last five years for military defense

came on take a look,
Indonesian defense budget in the last 5 year during Yudhoyono terms

2010 Rp 42.3 trillion
2011 Rp 47.5 trillion 
2012 Rp 64.4 trillion
2013 Rp 81.8 trillion
2014 Rp 83.4 trillion

is only about 321 trillion Rupiah if we sum it. And for MEF, the current government surely will spent more than what Yudhoyono had done in the past


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Getting Closer with SU-35 ^__^ 
Credit : ndan rianto (Su-27/30 pilot)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Getting Closer with SU-35 ^__^
> Credit : ndan rianto (Su-27/30 pilot)
> View attachment 191370
> View attachment 191371


Sign the deal please, 32 unit of su 35, 2 bateries of S400 and tunguska, oh well it must be just my wet dream


----------



## Nike

*Air Force Chief Convey Addition of Air Squadron To 2019*

February 7, 2015

Shaft Supports Air Force Maritime World

Indonesian Air Force's vision to realize the Indonesian government as a pivot maritime world. To that end, the embodiment of the Air Force's strategic plan ahead priority on strengthening the maritime-related aerospace.

"For example, we want to hold a strategic reconnaissance. With the ability to control and command, from the above we are able to keep an eye on the air and sea to sit in one of the plane, "said Air Force Chief of Staff Marshal Agus Supriatna on the sidelines of the Air Force Leadership Meeting in the Air Force Headquarters, Cilangkap, Jakarta, Wednesday (4/2). Agus said, the Air Force strategic reconnaissance aircraft will be integrated with the power of the Navy tactical reconnaissance that can move simultaneously in a joint operation.

Agus said Indonesia requires three strategic reconnaissance aircraft to monitor the western, central, and east. Strategic reconnaissance aircraft that is also being upgraded in order to monitor the airspace within a radius of 330 kilometers (km).

The plane serves as a "flying radar" monitor patrolling the area under its responsibility. The crew will immediately report any suspicious findings to immediately followed up with a squadron of fighter aircraft and Navy ships nearby.

"It's already in the strategic plan (strategic plan) until 2019," said Agus.

The development of world maritime doctrine essentially also involves the development of aerospace doctrine. Policies that will fight for the Air Force is the application of the Air Defense Identification Zone (Air Defense Identification Zone / Adiz) which is an umbrella of protection, both for the maritime and aerospace. "Adiz should be established in all parts of Indonesia's sovereignty to the Exclusive Economic Zone," said Agus.

The meeting was attended by the Air Force of approximately 306 officials from the Air Force unit commanders throughout Indonesia. Present at the event Deputy Air Force Chief Marshal Good Puruhito, Deputy Governor of the National Defense Institute Dede Rusamsi Marshal, head of the National Search and Rescue Agency Marsdya FHB Soelistyo, and other top officials of the Air Force.

Air Force Chief Information Office Marsma Tjahjanto Hadi said, in a strategic plan to 2019, the Air Force planned to construct 11 fighter squadrons, six transport squadrons, four squadrons of helicopters, 2 VVIP squadron, two squadrons of reconnaissance aircraft, and two squadrons of drones. Associated with the spread of the location of these planes have also been prepared. The amount of each squadron depends on the ability of the state.

Meanwhile, Head of the National Search and Rescue Agency Marsdya, FHB Soelistyo menagatakan, learned of the evacuation process AirAsia QZ 8501 is being conducted, Basarnas require underwater rescue equipment. Tools underwater detection should also be upgraded to the effectiveness of humanitarian operations

DEFENSE STUDIES based on Kompas print paper


----------



## CountStrike

initial_d said:


> Sign the deal please, 32 unit of su 35, 2 bateries of S400 and tunguska, oh well it must be just my wet dream


 you r wet dream maybe will come true..


----------



## Nike

Air Superiority first as active defense then the passive defense


----------



## initial_d

madokafc said:


> Air Superiority first as active defense then the passive defense


Its ridiculleous to know a country such indonesia rellied on s60, rapier or manpads, at least we should have short and medium air defense not just point air defense


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

initial_d said:


> Sign the deal please, 32 unit of su 35, 2 bateries of S400 and tunguska, oh well it must be just my wet dream


as user and KASAU pak agus supryatna want 4+++ fighter generation,the candidate only two,,,F-16 Block 60 and SU-35

both are good



initial_d said:


> Its ridicullous to know a country such indonesia rellied on s60, rapier or manpads, at least we should have short and medium air defense not just point air defense


i Hope in MEF-2 we step to medium SAM,NASAMS or BUK M2 are good choice


----------



## Nike

initial_d said:


> Its ridiculleous to know a country such indonesia rellied on s60, rapier or manpads, at least we should have short and medium air defense not just point air defense



Medium and long range air defense is not a priority right now, as they can't be used as deterrence and can't be used to strike your enemy fleets at sea

Medium SAM will be provided by Navy fleets


----------



## Aepsilons

initial_d said:


> 2 bateries of S400



2 batteries are grossly inefficient for a nation the size of Indonesia. At _least _15 batteries of S400.


----------



## initial_d

Nihonjin1051 said:


> 2 batteries are grossly inefficient for a nation the size of Indonesia. At _least _15 batteries of S400.


 I Know its not enough, but its a good start, s 400 is costly, the s 400 is intended to defend vital industry and city in java only


----------



## Aepsilons

initial_d said:


> I Know its not enough, but its a good start, s 400 is costly, the s 400 is intended to defend vital industry and city in java only



3 Batteries in Sumatra, at least 6-7 in Java, 1 or 2 in Celebes, at least 5 in Borneo, and then 1 or 2 in Western Papua (Irian Jaya). Who knows, perhaps 1 forward dispatched in Natuna.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

madokafc said:


> i am sure about SBY not spent about Rp440 T in the last five years for military defense
> 
> came on take a look,
> Indonesian defense budget in the last 5 year during Yudhoyono terms
> 
> 2010 Rp 42.3 trillion
> 2011 Rp 47.5 trillion
> 2012 Rp 64.4 trillion
> 2013 Rp 81.8 trillion
> 2014 Rp 83.4 trillion
> 
> is only about 321 trillion Rupiah if we sum it. And for MEF, the current government surely will spent more than what Yudhoyono had done in the past



I think budgeting for defense espesially for alutsista procurement is not like that Ms.Madokafc. ministry of defense budget is one thing and budget for MEF is another thing. its different. ministry of defense budget is audited annualy and MEF audited per 5 years. ministry of defense budget comes from APBN, but the MEF budget partly from APBN but mostly not from APBN.

MEF1 budget is 150 Trillion rupiah, mostly from state credit. contribution from APBN trough KPJM (kerangka pengeluaran jangka menengah (5 tahunan)) its only 40 trilion taken by average 8 trilion rupiah from ministry of defense budget per year.

in MEF 2 from Pak RR statement is 417 trillion rupiah for 5 years. i think no of all budget taken from APBN, maybe from other source like state credit or another source. so we waiting until APBN validated by DPR in maret or april 2015..

Prefect moment air lift transport.
Original Photographer: Jeff Prananda


----------



## Indos

*Japan, Indonesia prepare defence trade MoU*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
03 February 2015

Indonesia and Japan are preparing a defence co-operation agreement that will facilitate defence trade and potential industrial collaboration, according to the Indonesian government's top envoy in Japan.

Speaking to Indonesia's state-run news agency on 3 February, Yusron Ihza Mahendra, the Indonesian ambassador to Japan, said the defence memorandum of understanding (MoU) could be signed during Indonesian president Joko Widodo's visit to Tokyo, which is expected to take place in March.

He said the MoU would enable the transfer of Japanese-manufactured defence equipment to Indonesia as well as "joint research and production" between the defence industries of the two countries.

Mahendra did not elaborate, although _IHS Jane's_ has previously reported that Indonesia has expressed interest in acquiring Japan's ShinMaywa Industries US-2 amphibious, fixed-wing aircraft for search and rescue operations.

Japan, Indonesia prepare defence trade MoU - IHS Jane's 360

@Nihonjin1051

We are hoping to see some meaningful collaboration between Indonesian and Japanese defense industries in "joint research and production" cooperation. Similar collaborations have been made with Europeans in various products (from aircraft -joint research and production, until explosive products-joint production), South Korea (warship/submarine-joint production/jet fighter-joint research and production) Turkey (medium tank-joint research and production), China (missile-production/ 2017 start joint-research and production), Iran (radar-joint research and production ), USA (radar-joint production), etc



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Talking about SAM, I would rather agree on Madokafc opinion and in the same time I suggest us to put more money into our R&D effort in anti aircraft / missile program that according to the top general is under way currently. It is better to wait and give more chance (time and resources) to our industry and local engineers to come up with superior product. Just imagine if our nation is going to be hit by 1000 tomahawk like missile from sea, needs local production to counter such threat. By the way, only Great Powers are dare to attack us, and while in the mean time there is no such threat ever arise yet, but we don't know 10-15 years from now, so better prepare for the worst scenario then. In other words, please spend wisely.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

NASAM missile system is the most likely contender for medium range SAM required for Kohaudnas


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Brunei agree to boost cooperation in defense sector*
Minggu, 8 Februari 2015 08:28 WIB | 1.137 Views

Bandar Seri Begawan (ANTARA News) - The governments of Indonesia and Brunei Darussalam have agreed to increase cooperation in the defense sector, Foreign Affairs Minister Retno L. P. Marsudi said.

"President Joko Widodo offered Brunei several new strategic industrial products," she stated here on Saturday.

The governments of the two countries conducted a bilateral meeting in Nurul Iman Palace, where they also agreed to increase cooperation in the sectors of labor, trade and investment.

"Now that the chambers of commerce of the two countries have signed memoranda of understanding, we hope trade between Indonesia and Brunei can be increased," Marsudi noted.

The Indonesian government also invited investors from Brunei to partake in businesses in Indonesia, including in the development of toll roads, power generators and railways.

In addition, President Jokowi also urged the government of Brunei to be involved in framing legal regulations for the protection of migrant workers.

According to the Indonesian foreign affairs minister, Jokowi also invited the Sultan of Brunei to attend the Asia-Africa Conference in Bandung in April 2015.

At the meeting, the two nations also agreed to cooperate in the health sector, including in medical research and development programs of agencies.

Furthermore, Trade Minister Rachmat Gobel pointed out that there is potential to increase the export value between Brunei Darussalam and Indonesia, such as in the field of agricultural and farm production.

"We hope the export value can be raised to lessen our trade deficit with Brunei Darussalam," Gobel remarked.(*)

Indonesia, Brunei agree to boost cooperation in defense sector - ANTARA News

credit to Samuel Tirta @kaskus.co.id, vote for NASAMS II

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

For @Nihonjin1051 who advise us to chose F-18, we are inspect them for several times to looking for interceptor and Multirole figher requirement needed for Kohaudnas along with F-16, Su-30MKK and Typhoon.






credit to Samuel.tirta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Minister of Fisheries and Ocean Department, Susi Pudjiastuti enjoying her coffee morning while waiting the Thailand ship to be blown up by Naval ships (visible on the background), today 9/2/2015 (ANTARA FOTO/Joko Sulistyo)






The Thailand Ship been blown up by cannon from Indonesian Naval ship and dynamite charge. 9/2/2015 (ANTARA FOTO/Joko Sulistyo)






Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan Susi Pudjiastuti (kiri) berbincang dengan Panglima Armada RI Wilayah Barat, Laksamana Muda TNI Widodo (kanan) dan Komandan Gugus Keamanan Laut Armada Barat, Laksma TNI Abdul Rasyid (tengah) di atas KRI Barakuda-633 saat peledakan kapal nelayan asal Thailand di Selat Dempo, Kepri, Senin (9/2/15). Kapal bersama 12 nelayan asing itu ditangkap oleh Kapal Patroli (KP) Hiu 009 Bakorkamla saat menangkap ikan dengan jaring pukat harimau (trawl) di perairan Tambelan, Kepri bulan November 2014 lalu . (ANTARA FOTO/Joko Sulistyo)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*KFX stalls after only one bidder meets development deadline*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok and James Hardy, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
08 February 2015







Only one company has lodged a bid to develop the KFX aircraft, according to South Korea's defence procurement agency. Source: IHS/James Hardy

The Korean Fighter Experimental (KFX) aircraft programme stalled on 9 February when an insufficient number of companies lodged bids to secure a contract to complete development of the aircraft.

A spokesman from the country's military procurement agency - the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) - told _IHS Jane's_ that only one company had lodged a bid by the deadline.

This company is understood to be Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI), which is looking to undertake the KFX programme in collaboration with Lockheed Martin, with some of the work to be undertaken through defence offset attached to South Korea's programme to procure the F-35 Joint Strike Fighter.

The DAPA spokesman added that a second round of KFX bidding will start on 10 February and close at the end of the month. This bidding process will seek to encourage at least one other company to lodge a bid for the programme. South Korean procurement rules dictate that all defence development and manufacturing programmes must have at least two bidders.

South Korea's national airline Korean Air is reportedly preparing a bid in co-operation with Airbus, but did not lodge a proposal by the deadline. A DAPA official quoted by South Korea's Yonhap news agency said Korean Air is expected to lodge its bid before the end of February. Requests for comment from Korean Air and KAI were not answered.

Local media reports had also suggested Boeing might take part with a platform based on the F/A-18 Super Hornet. However, a Boeing spokesperson told _IHS Jane's_ on 6 February that "at this time, we believe that the timing is not right to enter the bidding process for the KF-X programme. Should the time frame for this competition change in the future, Boeing would consider how our expertise in developing and manufacturing our portfolio of strike fighters could best apply".


KFX stalls after only one bidder meets development deadline - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Top gun style and lines of F-5 Tiger II, credit to original uploader






Super tucano


----------



## Indos

How about this one .........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

repost pics @Indos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

madokafc said:


> repost pics @Indos


Is that you sitting next to the f 16 cocpit miss madoka?? If it true, may i have your number pls


----------



## Nike

no i am not


----------



## Zarvan

Nihonjin1051 said:


> 2 batteries are grossly inefficient for a nation the size of Indonesia. At _least _15 batteries of S400.


There Army and Air Force and still Navy too are seriously in efficient for a Nation of that size both in population and area


----------



## Nike

five teen batteries? we had been offered for two brigade of 12 batteries of S-300 PMU and they will costing 1,5 billion US dollar but we will not take them yet. We had urgent need for Maritime radar surveillance, Air Search radar, Fighter, patrol boats and MPA aircraft along with utility helicopter as we lack in number of those platform. 

For a while we will covering the gap with cost cutting measure and ordering some medium range and Manpads missile in number.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

F-15 SE RSAF and SU-30MK2 
Source : Page FB Indonesian Air Force 
Credit : David Tamboto (pilot SU-30)






Air Force Operations *Perisai Sakti* (monitoring ambalat)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

*Indonesian Air Force may purchase Su-35 to replace its ageing F-5 fleet*
airforce-technology

The Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) is reportedly favouring the Russian-built Su-35 Flanker multi-role fighter aircraft to replace its ageing F-5 Tiger fighter fleet.

Indonesian Air Force chief vice marshal Agus Supriatna was quoted by ANTARA News as saying that the Su-35 addresses the requirements of the air force's weaponry system, and will easily be maintained by the technicians.

Supriatna said: "We hope the government fulfils our wish to purchase Sukhoi SU-35s.

"All can place orders, but we, as the operators, want jets over generation four to be ordered."

"Russia has already signalled its readiness to supply Su-35 fighters, if they are selected by the Indonesian Government."
The Indonesian Military commander general Moeldoko has listed the US F-16 Block 52+ Fighting Falcon, Eurofighter Typhoon, Swedish JAS 39 Gripen fighters, in addition to the Su-35 as the potential candidates for the F-5 replacement programme.

Russia has already signalled its readiness to supply Su-35 fighters, if they are selected by the Indonesian Government.

Russian Ambassador to Indonesia Mikhail Galuzin earlier told the news agency: "We hope the agreement to buy the Su-35 can be realised.

"Military cooperation between the two countries was established a long time ago and we want to maintain that."

Meanwhile, the Indonesian Government is still considering whether new fighter jets should be procured for replacement of the old Northrop Grumman-built F-5 E Tigers.

Around 11 F-5E/F fighters are currently flown by TNI-AU's Air Squadron 14, headquartered at Iswahyudi Air Force Base, for a range of combat missions.

The Su-35 is an upgraded variant of the Su-27M Flanker. It is an advanced capability air superiority fighter and is designed to simultaneously engage multiple air targets using both guided and unguided missiles and weapon systems.

The aircraft is designed by Sukhoi and manufactured by Komsomolsk-on-Amur Aircraft Production Association. It is currently used by the Russian Air Force.

*Indonesian Air Force Hopes To Replace F-5 Tigers With Su-35s Fighter Jets*

indonesian Air Force has requested for more sophisticated fighter jets such as Sukhoi Su-35s to replace its F-5 Tigers, Antara News reported Wednesday.

“Russian-made Sukhoi SU-35 meets the requirements of TNI-AUs weaponry system,” Chief of Air Force Vice Marshall Agus Suprianta was quoted as saying after opening a leadership meeting of the air force.

“He expressed hope that the government will fulfill the desire of the air force and purchase Sukhoi SU-35s to reinforce its weaponry system to ensure security in the Indonesian airspace,” Suprianta said.

"We hope the government fulfills our wish to purchase Sukhoi SU-35s. All can place orders, but we, as the operators, want jets over generation 4 to be ordered," he added.

He expressed that it would be easier to maintain Sukhoi planes and would enhance Indonesia’s air force.

"We hope our technicians do not face any problems with the Sukhoi planes. It is important that we purchase jets from the newer generations," Supriatna noted. Furthermore, the Russian government supports Indonesias wish to buy the multipurpose fighter jet Sukhoi SU-35 to enhance the country’s air force. "We hope the agreement to buy SU-35s can be realized. Military cooperation between the two countries was established a long time ago. We want to maintain that," Russian Ambassador to Indonesia Mikhail Galuzin said late last month. The ambassador added that the Russian government was ready for the same if Indonesia decided to buy Su-35s. "Russia believes that there is potential for cooperation with Indonesia in the construction and military sectors, among others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian military planning to procure new main weaponry system

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- The Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) Commander General Moeldoko revealed that his institution is planning to purchase new main weaponry systems to replace the old ones.

*"Yes, we have the plan to procure new main arms systems, particularly fighter aircraft for the TNI,"* the TNI chief remarked here on Friday. However, he stated that the proposal to purchase the weaponry systems is still in the planning stage.

"We have not yet reached the technical phase," he affirmed.

The TNI chief noted that some of the jet fighters are already old and need to be replaced to maintain the quality of the defense system. "All this is still in the planning stage and is still being discussed at the Defense Ministry. No final decision has yet been made," Moeldoko stated.

*Several warplanes, including the F-5 Tiger jet, will be replaced with Sukhoi Su-35S, Gripen, or F16.*

Regarding the budget, General Moeldoko could not disclose the figures as the numbers had not yet been discussed. 
"The budget for the defense forces has not yet been finalized, thus we do not have proper details," he noted.

He said that the final budget could be decided after February 12, 2015.

General Moeldoko expressed hope that the plan, if realized, is expected to reinforce the TNI's strength in maintaining the state's stability and security through the procurement of quality combat equipment.

In the meantime, the Indonesian Air Force (TNIAU) wants more sophisticated fighter jets, such as the Russian-made Sukhoi Su-35S, to replace its aging F-5 Tigers, Chief of the Air Force Vice Marshall Agus Supriatna stated.

The Russian-made Sukhoi Su-35S meets the requirements of TNIUA's weaponry system, Supriatna noted after opening a leadership meeting of the air force here on Wednesday.

He expressed hope that the government will fulfill the request put forth by the air force and will purchase Sukhoi Su-35S to reinforce its weaponry system to help secure the Indonesian airspace.

"We hope the government fulfills our wish to purchase Sukhoi Su-35S. We can place the orders, but we, as the operator, want 4-plus generation jet fighters to be ordered," the air force chief remarked.

One of the reasons for the TNIAU's plan to purchase these jets is that they will be much easier for the air force to maintain.

"We hope our technicians do not face any problems with the Sukhoi aircraft. It is important that we purchase newer generation jets," Supriatna noted.

Furthermore, the Russian government supports Indonesia's plan to buy the multirole Sukhoi Su-35S fighter jets to enhance the capability of the country's air force.

"We hope the agreement to buy Su-35S can be inked soon. Military cooperation between the two countries was established a long time ago. We want to maintain that," Russian Ambassador to Indonesia Mikhail Galuzin noted late last month.

The ambassador affirmed that the Russian government was ready for the same if Indonesia decided to buy Su-35S. 
In addition, Galuzin pointed out that there was also potential for cooperation to be achieved between the two nations in various fields, including construction, military, and nuclear energy.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2 more days, hope the budget approval will be on time and we can finally celebrate the SU35 aquisition... waiting....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Credit to original uploader






please don't try at home @Nihonjin1051

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Maybe this time we should help Russia in his very difficult time by choosing Su 35 S..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Maybe this time we should help Russia in his very difficult time by choosing Su 35 S..........



instead of helping, i am thinking the government want to exact the most benefit we can get through the deal hohoho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> instead of helping, i am thinking the government want to exact the most benefit we can get through the deal hohoho



Yup, every ones offers us TOT and we also have close and strategic relationship with EADS through PT Dirgantara. So, having benefit through the deal is a must and our Top Air Force Generals should see the deal in a long term perspective. Particularly, in the context where we are currently struggling to develop a new generation fighter with South Korea, eliminating the TOT factors or other defense cooperation potentials suggested short sighted thinking of our leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> Credit to original uploader
> 
> View attachment 191921
> 
> 
> please don't try at home @Nihonjin1051
> 
> View attachment 191924




Hahaha. 



anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 191865
> 
> *Indonesian Air Force may purchase Su-35 to replace its ageing F-5 fleet*
> airforce-technology
> 
> The Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) is reportedly favouring the Russian-built Su-35 Flanker multi-role fighter aircraft to replace its ageing F-5 Tiger fighter fleet.
> 
> Indonesian Air Force chief vice marshal Agus Supriatna was quoted by ANTARA News as saying that the Su-35 addresses the requirements of the air force's weaponry system, and will easily be maintained by the technicians.
> 
> Supriatna said: "We hope the government fulfils our wish to purchase Sukhoi SU-35s.
> 
> "All can place orders, but we, as the operators, want jets over generation four to be ordered."
> 
> "Russia has already signalled its readiness to supply Su-35 fighters, if they are selected by the Indonesian Government."
> The Indonesian Military commander general Moeldoko has listed the US F-16 Block 52+ Fighting Falcon, Eurofighter Typhoon, Swedish JAS 39 Gripen fighters, in addition to the Su-35 as the potential candidates for the F-5 replacement programme.
> 
> Russia has already signalled its readiness to supply Su-35 fighters, if they are selected by the Indonesian Government.
> 
> Russian Ambassador to Indonesia Mikhail Galuzin earlier told the news agency: "We hope the agreement to buy the Su-35 can be realised.
> 
> "Military cooperation between the two countries was established a long time ago and we want to maintain that."
> 
> Meanwhile, the Indonesian Government is still considering whether new fighter jets should be procured for replacement of the old Northrop Grumman-built F-5 E Tigers.
> 
> Around 11 F-5E/F fighters are currently flown by TNI-AU's Air Squadron 14, headquartered at Iswahyudi Air Force Base, for a range of combat missions.
> 
> The Su-35 is an upgraded variant of the Su-27M Flanker. It is an advanced capability air superiority fighter and is designed to simultaneously engage multiple air targets using both guided and unguided missiles and weapon systems.
> 
> The aircraft is designed by Sukhoi and manufactured by Komsomolsk-on-Amur Aircraft Production Association. It is currently used by the Russian Air Force.
> 
> *Indonesian Air Force Hopes To Replace F-5 Tigers With Su-35s Fighter Jets*
> 
> indonesian Air Force has requested for more sophisticated fighter jets such as Sukhoi Su-35s to replace its F-5 Tigers, Antara News reported Wednesday.
> 
> “Russian-made Sukhoi SU-35 meets the requirements of TNI-AUs weaponry system,” Chief of Air Force Vice Marshall Agus Suprianta was quoted as saying after opening a leadership meeting of the air force.
> 
> “He expressed hope that the government will fulfill the desire of the air force and purchase Sukhoi SU-35s to reinforce its weaponry system to ensure security in the Indonesian airspace,” Suprianta said.
> 
> "We hope the government fulfills our wish to purchase Sukhoi SU-35s. All can place orders, but we, as the operators, want jets over generation 4 to be ordered," he added.
> 
> He expressed that it would be easier to maintain Sukhoi planes and would enhance Indonesia’s air force.
> 
> "We hope our technicians do not face any problems with the Sukhoi planes. It is important that we purchase jets from the newer generations," Supriatna noted. Furthermore, the Russian government supports Indonesias wish to buy the multipurpose fighter jet Sukhoi SU-35 to enhance the country’s air force. "We hope the agreement to buy SU-35s can be realized. Military cooperation between the two countries was established a long time ago. We want to maintain that," Russian Ambassador to Indonesia Mikhail Galuzin said late last month. The ambassador added that the Russian government was ready for the same if Indonesia decided to buy Su-35s. "Russia believes that there is potential for cooperation with Indonesia in the construction and military sectors, among others.



What a handsome bird! Good Luck , Guys !


----------



## Indos

initial_d said:


> Is that you sitting next to the f 16 cocpit miss madoka?? If it true, may i have your number pls



Try harder........  

I actually have tried to ask some women that I know to join here, but they seem not interested to be a member here  

It is difficult to have women being here unless they have some military background or has military analysis work like the one in CSIS or universities. 







Connie Rahakundini (Indonesia Top Military Analyst)



Repost :

*Russia offers Indonesia defence offset co-operation*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
15 January 2015


Russia has reiterated an offer to Indonesia to expand defence industry collaboration in a bid to consolidate its position in the market.

The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) said the plan is centred on the "development of defence offset schemes" that encompass technology transfers, joint production in Indonesia of components and structures, and the establishment of maintenance, repair, and overhaul service centres in the country.

The MoD said the Russian ambassador to Indonesia, Mikhail Galuzin, communicated the offer to Indonesian defence minister Ryamizard Ryacudu on 15 January. This follows a similar proposal extended to Indonesian president Joko Widodo by his Russian counterpart Vladimir Putin at the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation meetings in China in late 2014.


Russia offers Indonesia defence offset co-operation - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## Nike

Flanker E deal likely will be signed at the jubilee of 65th Indonesia-Russia relationship

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> Flanker E deal likely will be signed at the jubilee of 65th Indonesia-Russia relationship



This is the celebration if we really do that 








These...... 






Or these


----------



## initial_d

Is miss madoka real id is connie rahakundini?? Btw is madokafc and madokaniku is the same person??


----------



## Indos

initial_d said:


> Is miss madoka real id is connie rahakundini?? Btw is madokafc and madokaniku is the same person??



There is another famous female Military analyst in our country like this one:






Jaleswhari Pramodharwani Phd

But, in CSIS (more into economic and policy studies with Japanese fund) alone there are some military analyst as well, and considering "she" knows quite a lot about economics, who knows .....? 

Dont forget expert staffs at Parliament who help our Parliament Member in Komisi III, each member can have around 12 staffs. So, many candidates................ 

Intermezo:

I think our artist that has a chance to be settle here to help us raise Indonesia image (  ) at PDF is Maudy Ayunda who studies at Oxford for economics and philosophy, some one need to introduce her to here


----------



## initial_d

How old ar


Indos said:


> There is another famous female Military analyst in our country like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaleswhari Pramodharwani Phd
> 
> But, in CSIS (more into economic and policy studies with Japanese fund) alone there are some military analyst as well, and considering "she" knows quite a lot about economics, who knows .....?
> 
> Dont forget expert staffs at Parliament who help our Parliament Member in Komisi III, each member can have around 12 staffs. So, many candidates................
> 
> Intermezo:
> 
> I think our artist that has a chance to be settle here to help us raise Indonesia image (  ) at PDF is Maudy Ayunda who studies at Oxford for economics and philosophy, some one need to introduce her to here


how old are you indos, having a crush to a teenage star like maudy ayunda, cheezz i hope youre not an old gezzer who had appetite for young ladies, how many su 35 do you think we gonna purchase??


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Philippines, Indonesia discuss possible defense equipment partnership *
Posted by Maki Catama on 9:13 PM 




_On 20 June 2012, it was reported that the IPTN NC-212 Aviocar light lift transport aircraft from Indonesia was chosen and a total of 2 units will be acquired for PhP 814 million (USD 18.9 million). 


On September 26, 2013 the The Philippine Department of National Defense (DND) declared PT Dirgantara Indonesia/Indonesian Aerospace (PT DI/IAe) as the only qualified bidder. 


They are offering the Series 200, Series 300 and the Series 400 versions of the IPTN NC-212 Aviocar. 


The version to be delivered is the NC212i, the new generation of aircraft types NC212-200 or NC212-400._


MANILA, -- The Philippines and Indonesia are open to possible defense equipment trade.

Presidential Communications Operations Office (PCOO) Secretary Herminio Coloma Jr., in a statement Tuesday, said this topic is among those discussed by President Benigno Aquino III and Indonesian President Joko Widodo during their meeting in Malacanang Monday.

He said “the Philippines and Indonesia share common concerns in the areas of political, legal and security issues.”

”Further discussions will be pursued by both countries to identify and flesh out possible areas of cooperation regarding this matter,” he said.

Widodo arrived in Manila last Sunday for his two-day first state visit in the Philippines after being declared as Indonesia’s President in July 2014.

He was given a state dinner Monday before he left the country late last night.

During his visit, the Philippines and Indonesia signed three memorandum of understanding (MOU) focused on wider cooperation on education, enhanced support on vocational training and strengthened fight against drug trafficking.

The two countries also signed a joint declaration on the protection of migrants and migrant workers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

initial_d said:


> How old ar
> 
> how old are you indos, having a crush to a teenage star like maudy ayunda, cheezz i hope youre not an old gezzer who had appetite for young ladies, how many su 35 do you think we gonna purchase??



Ok, Lets be serious now mate  Not many then 16 due to financial constrain I believe. It is so obvious based on recent news that Air Force needs 16. Of course government can decide less than that now. But, like a former deal we had in acquiring Su 27/30, it seems that we are going to have full squadron anyway nevertheless what will happen in the first deal later. It has been designed to have more operational hours than Su 27/30 so I think it is a good purchase if there is TOT benefit from that.


----------



## katarabhumi

initial_d said:


> How old ar
> 
> how old are you indos, having a crush to a teenage star like maudy ayunda, cheezz i hope youre not an old gezzer who had appetite for young ladies, how many su 35 do you think we gonna purchase??



Hehe I don't think it is wrong to have a crush on woman of whatever age as long as they're adult (and not a close relative). Maudy Ayunda is in college years, she's an adult.. so, go om Indos. 

Back to Sukhoi, if we're not get any significant ToT from that deal then better forget it. I don't want decades from now we still buying fighter jets and our children's children lamenting because this generation govt don't take a step. I know because right now I'm lamenting our past govt for not taking the step 30 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

katarabhumi said:


> Hehe I don't think it is wrong to have a crush on woman of whatever age as long as they're adult (and not a close relative). Maudy Ayunda is in college years, she's an adult.. so, go om Indos.
> 
> Back to Sukhoi, if we're not get any significant ToT from that deal then better forget it. *I don't want decades from now we still buying fighter jets and our children's children lamenting because this generation govt don't take a step.* *I know because right now I'm lamenting our past govt for not taking the step 30 years ago.*



Wrong, at first Indonesian government has doing some research for light jet fighter and trainer. At the end of 80's decade government has closing a contract with Soko company from Yugoslavia to co-producing Soko galeb, but unfortunate event happened. Yugoslavia breaking apart and civil war happened in Yugoslavia and the contract must be terminated. And then came offer from Hawk companies, they offering us to co-producing Hawk series and we must paid an exorbitant prices for the license, but in the middle way an unfortunate event came again this time embargo sanction from US about what happened in Timor Leste. Then Indonesia trying to find another solutions and we are trying to made a close cooperation with Russia and has been ordered a number of Fighter (Flanker) and trying to negotiate some Transfer of technology and to get a license to made light attack/jet trainer in Indonesia once more but the process is unfortunately must be left due to Asian Economic crisis. 

This PT DI specimen of Soko Galeb

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d

katarabhumi said:


> Hehe I don't think it is wrong to have a crush on woman of whatever age as long as they're adult (and not a close relative). Maudy Ayunda is in college years, she's an adult.. so, go om Indos.
> 
> Back to Sukhoi, if we're not get any significant ToT from that deal then better forget it. I don't want decades from now we still buying fighter jets and our children's children lamenting because this generation govt don't take a step. I know because right now I'm lamenting our past govt for not taking the step 30 years ago.


What kinda tot do you expecting from russia? I am intrigued about tot issues on this matter. Isn't it su 35 is only a stop gap before k/ifx became a reality......


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> Hehe I don't think it is wrong to have a crush on woman of whatever age as long as they're adult (and not a close relative). Maudy Ayunda is in college years, she's an adult.. so, go om Indos.
> 
> .



Thanks for the support Man, I am not that old anyway , 18 years old girl can get crushed on me, the last one is 20 actually  . I am looking someone in a range of 20-25 if you have any ............


----------



## katarabhumi

@madokafc .. Damn, I heard about Soko Galeb long before but didn't know the details and then forgot about it.. Glad I'm wrong, now I can stop my stupid lament, thanks for the enlightenment, sis. 

@initial_d .. Whatever significant to help step up our military project forward.. Could be missile, radar, or anything that can help us improve.
In order IFX to finally become real and dependable we need additional knowledge.

@Indos .. I know you are not that old but sorry bro, the good ones around are taken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> @madokafc
> 
> @Indos .. I know you are not that old but sorry bro, *the good ones around are taken.*



Congrats for that bro......


----------



## Nike

Since 2006 PT PINDAD get license to made Oto Melara pack Howitzer 105 mm, they called it Me-105. Army found them is not suitable to replacing Yugoslave made 76 mm gun because of the shorter range than M101


----------



## toke115

Kopassus (Army Special Force)
Sat 81 Gultor
Photo Credit: yudoprab


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Beautiful photo on Indonesian Navy

KRI Usman Harun - 359





KRI Frans Kaisiepo 368 crossing the Suez canal.


----------



## Nike

KRI Pulau Rangsang 727, mine sweeper condor class, taking a routine duty near Riau Islands






CN-212 MPA cockpit, patrolling near Riau Islands. Nowadays Indonesian Navy has concerted an effort to integrated their platform into network centrist capable forces 






Control and navigation console of CN-212 MPA


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> KRI Pulau Rangsang 727, mine sweeper condor class, taking a routine duty near Riau Islands


I wonder why our Navy wants to replace the Tripartite Minehunter but still keep this older and less able Condor class? even the Dutch, French, Pakistan still operates the Tripartite Minehunter, it was one of the most success mine sweeper class in the world.


----------



## Nike

@Jakartans@PkDef technical issue we don't know maybe, maybe they can't get the spares for vital the equipment needed to operate the Tripartite class or something like that. Usually they will keep the hull and convert them into patrol vessels ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harkness

* Seoul Forced to Re-Tender KFX Bidding*
12 Februari 2015






KFX fighter aircarft (image : Korea Times)
Seoul has been forced to re-tender its bid for a developmental contract related to the country’s KFX fighter aircraft programme.

Since only one bidder, Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI), showed up to submit a bid on Monday 9 February, procurement laws have forced a retendering of the programme, says a report by state news agency Yonhap.
On 10 February, the country’s Defence Acquisition Procurement Agency (DAPA) posted the new tender for the KRW8.5 trillion ($8.3 billion) programme, which is to run from 2015 to 2025. The deadline for bidding has been pushed back to 24 February 2015.

The KFX is envisaged as a two-engined fighter that is more advanced than the Lockheed Martin F-16, but not up to the standard of types such as the F-35 Lightning II. It will replace obsolescent types in the Korean air force’s inventory, namely the McDonnell Douglas F-4 Phantom and Northrop F-5.

*KAI would partner with Lockheed Martin on the project, in which the Indonesian government has a 20% share. Seoul is expected to order 120 examples of the KFX, and Indonesia 80.*

Media reports indicate that the other likely bidder will be Korean Air through a partnership with Airbus Defence & Space. Although Airbus is primarily concerned with larger types such as the A400M tactical transport and A330 multi-role tanker transport (MRTT), it has a 46% shareholding in the Eurofighter Consortium.

The Eurofighter Typhoon was a failed bidder for Seoul’s F-X III competition, which was ultimately won by the F-35 in late 2013. The other failed bidder was Boeing’s F-15 Silent Eagle.

A hallmark of the intense – and often acrimonious - F-X III competition was the degree of industrial cooperation rival bidders were willing to offer in relation to KFX.

Both KAI and Korean Air have strong defence backgrounds, but KAI has more experience in developing and manufacturing fighter aircraft. Apart from collaborating with Lockheed to develop the T-50 family of trainer/light attack jets, it also produces the forward fuselage of the F-15, and has been involved in the manufacturing and re-manufacturing of other military types.

Korean Air, for its part, provides extensive MRO services for military aircraft at its Pusan facility.
In late 2014, Indonesia’s defence ministry said that Jakarta had signed an agreement with Seoul that set the stage for KFX to move into the “engineering and manufacturing phase” – the second of the programme’s three phases.
The statement said the first phase, which covered technology development, was completed in December 2012. The third and final phase of the programme covers the development of production capabilities.

source : flightglobal

80 instead 50 planes? nice

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> @Jakartans@PkDef technical issue we don't know maybe, maybe they can't get the spares for vital the equipment needed to operate the Tripartite class or something like that. Usually they will keep the hull and convert them into patrol vessels ....



Thanks for the info mam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Fisheries and Ocean Ministry preparing to Acquire Large Ocean going Vessels to watch ocean boundaries, minimum size is 160 meter

*Menteri Susi Akan Beli 3 Kapal Besar*

Wiji Nurhayat - detikfinance
Kamis, 12/02/2015 14:20 WIB

Jakarta -Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan Susi Pudjiastuti sedang mengkaji kemungkinan membeli kapal pengawas baru di tahun ini. Menurut rencana anggaran Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP), paling sedikit Susi akan membeli 2 kapal pengawas baru berukuran besar.

"Beli kapal yang besar untuk markas. Sekitar 2-3 kapal untuk tahun ini. Ukurang GT-nya (Gross Ton) saya nggak tahu, tetapi meternya setidaknya 160 meter," ungkap Susi, saat ditemui di ruang kerjanya Gedung Mina Bahari I, Jalan Medan Merdeka Timur, Jakarta, Kamis (12/2/2015).

Tidak hanya sebagai kapal pengawas, kapal besar markas ini juga berfungsi sebagai kapal karantina perikanan. Kapal ini akan melengkapi 27 kapal pengawas yang sudah dimiliki KKP, serta tambahan 4 kapal baru tahun ini.

"Untuk pengawasan, Karantina dan sebagainya di perbatasan," imbuhnya.

Pembelian kapal akan dilakukan secara lelang kepada perusahaan nasional. Bila pembuatan kapal ini rampung, maka akan ditempatkan di wilayah yang rawan terjadi praktik illegal fishing.

"Dibeli dari mana? Nggak ada kan lelang option-nya. Teknisnya tanya dirjen. Harusnya penempatan di Selat Malaka, Natuna, Morotai, Biak, Merauke, Arafura-NTT, Jawa seharusnya 8 (kapal)," sebutnya.

Menteri Susi Akan Beli 3 Kapal Besar


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Marine Corps, edited it is the Third Battalion training, training is conducted in field exercise FX. Soepramono Karangpilang, Surabaya, Kamis (12/2/2015).

With Sig550










With Minimi/SM-3 Light Machine Gun












With SM-2/FN Mag General purpose Machine gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Barracuda APC , the workhorse of Indonesian Police Mobile Brigade / Gegana SWAT unit.
This photo Indonesian Police Barracuda serving under UNAMID Mission in Darfur, Sudan.
































Photo Credit : Agoezzdtt @instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Why those police not install all round open turret like in Anoa on their Baracudas? is sound a nightmare for the machine gunner patrolling in conflict area without a shield like that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia and Boeing look for Chinook co-operation*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
12 February 2015




_Czech Republic Chinook._


Indonesia and Boeing are exploring co-operation in relation to the company's CH-47 Chinook heavy-lift helicopter, the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) has stated.

Indonesian defence minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and Yeong-Tae Pak, Boeing vice-president for Indonesia and Malaysia, discussed a potential Chinook programme on 12 February, said the MoD.

It added that the two sides are exploring the possibility of co-operation with a view to develop Indonesia's "land and marine fleets". The MoD did not elaborate.

Relations between Boeing's defence business and Indonesia have expanded significantly in recent years with the country's purchase of eight AH-64E Apache attack helicopters.

This contract, confirmed by the US Department of Defense (DoD) in January 2015, represents the largest US sale of a new military platform to Indonesia since Washington lifted an arms embargo imposed on the Southeast Asian country from the 1990s until 2005.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Awesome graphic art of Indonesian Mi-35P formation from the 31st Army Aviation Corps
Source : siregraph.net

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Harkness

*Elbit Systems to Supply Apache Aviator Integrated Helmets to Indonesia*
14 Februari 2015






Apache Aviator Integrated Helmets (photo : ElbitSystems)

Elbit Systems of America, Fort Worth, Texas, was awarded a $13,185,756 modification (P00013) to foreign military sales contract W58RGZ-12-C-0164 (Indonesia) for 300 Apache Aviator Integrated Helmets. 
Fiscal 2010/2013/2014 other procurement funds in the amount of $13,185,756 were obligated at the time of the award. Estimated completion date is April 30, 2017. 
Work will be performed in Fort Worth, Texas. Army Contracting Command, Redstone Arsenal, Alabama, is the contracting activity.

Source : US DoD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Gunner view Mi-35 Hind Penerbad*




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Malaysian monitoring post does not violate borderlines: Indonesian military*

Minggu, 1 Februari 2015 17:50 WIB | 1.636 Views




Soldiers of the Border Security Task Force (Satgas Pamtas ) Indonesian airborne battalion 433/ Julu Siri KOSTRAD oversee Post Sei Ular and Kanduangan Post, Sekaduyan Taka Village, Seimanggaris, Nunukan, North Borneo. (ANTARA/M. Rusman)

Nunukan, North Kalimantan (ANTARA News) - Chief of the 0911/Nunukan District Military Command Lt. Col. Putra Widastawa said the Malaysian monitoring post built near Nunukan District, North Kalimantan, did not violate the borderlines of the two countries.

"Based on the field check and confirmation from the local Navy and the topography of the VI/Mulawarman Regional Military Command, the Malaysian monitoring post does not violate agreements," Lt. Col. Putra Widstawa said here over the weekend.

The documents that are used by the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) included the 1891 British-Dutch Convention in London and the Boundary Agreement in Tawau in 1915.

There is also the Boundary Convention 1928 in The Hague and the Memorandum of Understanding on the Indonesia-Malaysia border survey in 1973.

"Based on the agreements, the Malaysian monitoring post built in the waters of Pulau Kayu Mati Island tip (Nunukan) doest not violate the border because it is still within the Malaysian territory," Putra Widastawa clarified.

He said that the statement of a local figure in Nunukan who said that the Malaysian monitoring post is built within the Indonesian waters could not yet be accounted for, unless there were supporting facts such as maps made before the 1891 agreement.
(Uu.A014)

Malaysian monitoring post does not violate borderlines: Indonesian military - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia to ink defense agreement with Japan *

Nani Afrida, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Sat, February 14 2015, 7:46 AM . 

The Defense Ministry confirmed on Friday that it would soon sign a defense cooperation treaty with Japan.

“Japan and Indonesia have agreed to cooperate in the defense sector. We’re still waiting for the signing of the Memorandum of Understanding [MoU],” Defense Ministry spokesman Brig. Gen. Djundan Eko Bintoro told The Jakarta Post on Friday.

Djundan said that the two countries had agreed to work together in several fields including humanitarian assistance, disaster prevention and mitigation and cyber defense.

In disaster prevention and mitigation, under the planned agreement Japan is expected to offer Indonesia amphibious aircraft and early warning system technology.

Djundan said that teams from both countries had almost wrapped up their work on the details of the planned agreement.

“Details from the cooperation have been agreed but it has yet to be signed. We still don’t know when it will be signed actually,” Djundan said without elaborating.

Unconfirmed reports said that the draft of the MoU between Indonesia and Japan had yet to be signed because of a Cabinet reshuffle in Japan and stormy political weather in Indonesia. 

The draft itself has been ready since last year. 

Last week, Indonesian Ambassador to Japan Yusron Ihza Mahendra met with Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu to discuss details of the cooperation.

During the meeting, Yusron told Ryamizard that Japan had a new law that would allow for a transfer of technology from Japanese strategic industry to Indonesia under an umbrella cooperation agreement.

Yusron hinted that the signing of the agreement would be conducted during President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s upcoming visit to Japan, which is scheduled for between March and April.

“If the MoU on defense cooperation can be signed, it would be good for the development of Indonesia’s defense and economy,” said Yusron.

He also opined that the defense partnership could improve Indonesia’s diplomatic standing both in the region and at the international level.

Yusron said that under the defense cooperation agreement, Indonesia could also import armaments and defense instruments from Japan.

“This would be a huge opportunity. For instance, Indonesian plane-maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) may establish joint cooperation in research, production and capital. Cooperation in the defense sector would have a very good atmosphere,” Yusron said, as quoted by Xinhua news agency.

The Japanese government eased its stance on defense equipment transfer principles in April last year, allowing arms exports under certain circumstances.

Under the leadership of Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, whom many consider a defense hawk, Japan has embarked on an overhaul of its national security strategy.

In an historic step, his Cabinet last year approved the export of military equipment and conducted a legal review that concluded Japan had the right to deploy its military power abroad to protect its citizens and defend allies under attack.

In 2015, Indonesia and Japan will celebrate the 57th anniversary of bilateral diplomatic relations and the 42nd anniversary of the ASEAN-Japan relationship. 

The House of Representatives has previously expressed support for the Defense Ministry’s cooperation with Pakistan and East Timor by ratifying a legal umbrella for such cooperation.

The ratification allows Indonesia to improve joint military training, exchange intelligence information and trade weapons with the two countries.

Indonesia to ink defense agreement with Japan | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Police Forces, Gegana Special operator











credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Army Scorpion Tanks, credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Awesome graphic art of Indonesian Mi-35P formation from the 31st Army Aviation Corps
> Source : siregraph.net
> 
> View attachment 192990



Beautiful captured shot, dude !



madokafc said:


> Indonesian Police Forces, Gegana Special operator
> 
> View attachment 193400
> 
> 
> View attachment 193401
> 
> 
> credit to original uploader




Can you post pictures of Kopassus ?


----------



## Nike

@Nihonjin1051 this Kopassus special operator







Kopassus in Papua






Kopassus, Counter Terror Unit











Kopassus in Training on how to extract high value target

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD

SU-30MK2 of Indonesian Air Force




-------------------------------------------------------
Indonesian-Malaysian border post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Indonesian F-16 patrolling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Bonus for single dudes here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Where do you get that photo from.......  I hope she is also single


----------



## NarThoD

Indos said:


> Where do you get that photo from.......  I hope she is also single


Kaskus of course

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

bonus from me

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesian military to increase number of personnel guarding borderlines*
Minggu, 15 Februari 2015 10:47 WIB | 415 Views

Nunukan, N Kalimantan (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) will increase the number of its personnel to guard Indonesia-Malasyia borderlines, a military commander has said.

"We are planning to increase the number of soldiers who will be assigned to guard and maintain security along the border areas," Brig Gen Teguh Arief Indratmo, the chief of 091/ASN Military Resort of VI Mulawarman Regional Military Command, said here over the weekend.

He said that now there were 33 security guard posts along the border areas. The number will be increased to 50. The new posts will be built in strategic coordinate points.

The security posts will be built in border areas which are very difficult to be reached by soldiers now. "Of course this plan needs strategic considerations, assessment and surveys," he added.

Indratmoko said his side was still considering the number of soldiers to man the new 17 posts.

"The number of personnel for each of the post will differ from one to another, depending on the conditions in the area," he said.(*)

Indonesian military to increase number of personnel guarding borderlines - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

Indos said:


> Where do you get that photo from.......  I hope she is also single



Meet *Ipda Dwi Viola Anggreni* from North Moluccas Police... She is *SINGLE .* 






Malut Post » Polwan Cantik Yang Mengubah Suasana di Polda

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d

It seem indonesian millitary BDU stand out even in the jungle environment and not blend in, is there any plan the TNI to replace malvinas bdu, i meant entirely not just like kostrad and marines etc.....the singaporean bdu is a good example that blending in with jungle environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Rhan 122 MRLS

This MLRS is a locally developed rocket altillery by PT Pindad for Indonesian Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Rhan 122 Firing test

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Amphibious APC prototype - Built by Surabaya Technology Institute students. Being tested by the Marine Corps. Unkown if the Marines accept it or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> Meet *Ipda Dwi Viola Anggreni* from North Moluccas Police... She is *SINGLE .*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malut Post » Polwan Cantik Yang Mengubah Suasana di Polda
> 
> .



It is too far from Jakarta bro..........


----------



## Nike

@NarThoD that's Chinese Norinco made, local companies along with some lecturer from ITS made joint effort to introduce them for Marine corps and call them Indonesian made.


----------



## Indos

@Nihonjin1051

Kopassus (Army Special Force) : 8000 troops

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesia to continue CN-295 project with Spain

Kerjasama Pesawat CN 295 Indonesia - Spanyol Dilanjutkan

Rabu, 11 Februari 2015

Jakarta, Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Jenderal TNI (Purn) Ryamizad Ryacudu menerima kunjungan kehormatan Duta Besar Spanyol untuk Indonesia HE Mr. Francisco Jose Viqueira, Selasa (10/2) di kantor Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta. Kunjungan ini dimaksudkan untuk membicarakan kerjasama pertahanan kedua negara.

Dalam pertemuan ini, Menhan RI dan Dubes Spanyol membicarakan berbagai hal terkait kerjasama pertahanan kedua negara baik program – program yang telah berjalan maupun yang akan dilakukan kedepannya sebagai bagian upaya meningkatkan kerjasama yang telah terjalin baik selama ini.

Dubes Spanyol menyampaikan bahwa Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) kerjasama pertahanan antara Indonesia dan Spanyol sudah ditandatangani pada bulan Februari 2013. MoU tersebut sebagai dasar bagi kedua negara untuk meningkatkan kerjasama di bidang pertahanan.

Kerjasama yang sudah ditindaklanjuti diantaranya kerjasama pertukaran siswa. Selain itu, kedua negara sudah melakukan kerjasama di bidang industri pertahanan melalui program kerjasama pembangunan pesawat CN 295 antara Airbus Military dengan PT Dirgantara Indonesia. Sampai dengan saat ini, melalui kerjasama tersebut kedua negara sudah berhasil membangun sebanyak sembilan pesawat CN 295 untuk TNI AU.

Terkait kerjasama ini, Dubes Spanyol menyampaikan bahwa pihak Spanyol sangat berharap kerjasama pembangunan pesawat CN 295 ini diharapkan dapat terus dilanjutkan, sehingga proses transfer teknologi dapat berjalan sesuai yang diharapkan.

Menanggapi apa yang disampaikan Dubes Spanyol, Menhan RI memastikan bahwa pihak Indonesia juga menginginkan kedepan kerjasama pembangunan pesawat CN 295 akan terus dilanjutkan. Turut mendampingi Menhan dalam kesempatan tersebut Direktur Kerjasama Internasional Direktorat Jenderal Strategi Pertahanan Kemhan dan Kepala Pusat Komunikasi Publik Kemhan.


http://kemhan.go.id/kemhan/?pg=31&id=1651


----------



## Nike

*Philippine Plans to purchase aircraft from PT Dirgantara Indonesia *

Ni Kumara Santi Dewi
Monday, February 9th, 2015, 23:43 pm

VIVA.co.id - President Joko Widodo on this night has returned to the country of his visit to the three countries in Southeast Asia, namely Malaysia, Brunei and the Philippines. In her last trip to the capital of the Philippines, Manila, former Governor of Jakarta was welcomed Philippine government plans to buy 2 plane N212i from PT Dirgantara Indonesia.

In addition, the Philippines also bought two landing platform dock ship of PT PAL. According to a press release received VIVA.co.id of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs on Monday, February 9th, 2015.

"The two Presidents also agreed to enhance cooperation in the field of maritime prevention and prevention of illegal fishing (IUU)," Foreign Ministry wrote in a press release.

In fact, to improve connectivity, Jokowi President and President Benigno Aquino agreed to open a new flight routes and operation of container ships. In May 2015, the national airline, Garuda Indonesia, open lines of flight from Jakarta to Manila and Jakarta.

Jokowi Arriving in the Philippines Today

With direct flights is expected to increase the number of tourists visiting the Philippines to Jakarta. Based on data from the Foreign Ministry, the total number of tourists Philippines to Indonesia in 2013 reached 247 573 people.

Both President also witnessed the signing of four cooperation framework.
"First, the declaration together with the Government of Indonesia and the Government of the Philippines regarding the protection of migrants and migrant workers. Second, a memorandum of understanding on technical education and vocational training between the two governments. Third, a memorandum of understanding between the National Narcotics Agency (BNN) with the Philippine Drug Enforcement Agency (PDEA) and, Fourth, a memorandum of understanding between the Institute of National Defence to the National High School of the Philippines in the field of education, training and research defense and security, "said Foreign Ministry.

In the field of trade, the two countries have had an action plan to strengthen bilateral relations in 11 fields, including trade and investment cooperation. Total bilateral trade in 2013 reached US $ 4.59 billion, with a surplus of US $ 3.04 billion for Indonesia.

In the field of investment, the Philippines is the fourth investor in ASEAN. In three quarters in the last 2014 years, the Philippine investment in Indonesia reached US $ 11.5 million and an increase over the year 2013 ie US45,8 million.

http://m.news.viva.co.id/news/read/587803-filipina-berencana-beli-pesawat-pt-dirgantara-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

Indos said:


> It is too far from Jakarta bro..........



She is half Minang, that's should smooth things out... C'mon won't you do anything for love? hekeke 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Indos said:


> @Nihonjin1051
> 
> Kopassus (Army Special Force) : 8000 troops




These guys are solid , bro.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Kopassus new recruits in basic training 
photo credit : @drreja

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Indonesia to signed MoU with Korean Air regarding KFX project, in hangul unfortunately

[박수찬의 軍] KF-X 도전장 내민 대한항공, 성공 가능성은 - 세상을 보는 눈, 글로벌 미디어 - 세계일보 -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> She is half Minang, that's should smooth things out... C'mon won't you do anything for love? hekeke
> 
> .



Yup, She is Okay, but my favorite is 100 % Minang bro..... 

Just kidding bro  



Nihonjin1051 said:


> These guys are solid , bro.....



Yup, mentality is the important things to make a soldier become a real warrior, it is a work at "soul" level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Indos said:


> Yup, mentality is the important things to make a soldier become a real warrior, it is a work at "soul" level.





Look like Ninja!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

Caesar










@madokafc @Indos @katarabhumi @Jakartans@PkDef

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Gabriel92 said:


> Caesar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @madokafc @Indos @katarabhumi @Jakartans@PkDef



We have decided to have 37 of these and based on agreement we are going to produce the ammunition at PT Pindad Factory by TOT.






Caesar 155 mm ammunition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Info-graphic : Indonesian Air Force non-fighter aircraft (transport, patrol, trainer and rotary wing)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

@Nihonjin1051 

Kopassus Ninja Time!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

madokafc said:


> @NarThoD that's Chinese Norinco made, local companies along with some lecturer from ITS made joint effort to introduce them for Marine corps and call them Indonesian made.


Type 63 light tank isn't it? seems familiar.
And actually also doubt a college student capable to design and create such complex vehicle without other help


----------



## Nike

Gabriel92 said:


> Caesar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @madokafc @Indos @katarabhumi @Jakartans@PkDef




according this local media, Indonesia want to make a repeat order for one battalion CAESAR Nexter, and ordering at least two battalion Nexter LG-1 Mk III towed howitzer. 

ARCinc.ID - Meriam Nexter LG1 Mk III, calon andalan Para Ranger

Indonesia-France has a strong bilateral relationship. We had ordered numerous number of Exocet missile, Thales and Thompson made radar, Naval ships, Helicopters, aircraft and even considering to made an strategic relation with France.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Army artillery Corps power projection

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## radialv

Indos said:


> @Nihonjin1051
> 
> Kopassus (Army Special Force) : 8000 troops


first picture is not kopasus..they're denjaka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Indonesian Army artillery Corps power projection
> 
> View attachment 193801


The 4th/GS and 7th/GS most likely Nexter Caesar but it doesn't give any hint about 2 battalions of Kh-179 155mm.
Or is it on Men 2 and Men 1 Kostrad?


----------



## Indos

radialv said:


> first picture is not kopasus..they're denjaka



Yup, No baret there....Difficult to determine

This one is Marine Special Force

1. Denjaka
















2. TAIFIB







Regular Marine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> The 4th/GS and 7th/GS most likely Nexter Caesar but it doesn't give any hint about 2 battalions of Kh-179 155mm.
> Or is it on Men 2 and Men 1 Kostrad?



Nexter Caesar included in MEN1 and MEN2, meanwhile 4th/GS will be mixing between 105 mm AMX Mk61 and K-9.

Kh-179 will be part of 105 battalion as composite unit, one batterai of 155 mm and 2 batterai 105 mm towed howitzer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Harkness

*TNI appoints new chief of general staff *
Nani Afrida, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Mon, February 16 2015, 5:59 PM


Indonesian Military (TNI) chief Gen. Moeldoko on Monday appointed Air Marshal Dede Rusamsi as the new chief of general staff (KASUM), replacing Air Chief Marshal Agus Supriyatna.

Prior to his appointment, Dede was the National Resilience Institute (Lemhanas) deputy governor.

Moeldoko said KASUM was responsible for coordinating and communicating the TNI commander’s policies on the development of weaponry systems in its military divisions, comprising the Navy, Army and Air Force, to lower-ranking officers.

In the space of three months, the KASUM position has been occupied by three officials: Vice Admiral Ade Supandi -- who is now the navy chief of staff (KASAL)-- , Vice Marshal Agus Supriyatna, who is now the Air Force chief of staff (KASAU), and Dede. (++++)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Photos of activities in the 21st Army Aviation Squadron, Pondok Cabe Airbase
Photo credit : @andie_am04

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Jakarta hints at interest in CH-47F*

By: GREG WALDRONSINGAPORE 
Source: Flightglobal.com 12 hours ago

Jakarta and Boeing have held discussions in regard to the company’s CH-47F Chinook transport helicopter.

In a brief statement on its web site, the Indonesian defence ministry said that Boeing is exploring “Chinook cooperation with Indonesia.”

The statement includes a photo of a Boeing executive handing a model Chinook to Indonesian defence minister Ryamizard Ryacudu.

Flightglobal sought comment from Boeing on the matter, but had received no response at the time of this story’s publication.

The Indonesian press release follows a US Department of Defence statement in late January that Boeing was formerly awarded a Foreign Military Sales contract for eight AH-64E attack helicopters, finalising a deal originally announced by former defence secretary Chuck Hagel in 2013.

Jakarta does not operate the Chinook, but in 2005 expressed interest in possibly obtaining four examples to bolster its disaster relief capabilities. CH-47Ds operated by Singapore were active in disaster relief operations following the 26 December 2004 tsunami, which laid waste to coastal regions of Indonesia’s Aceh province.

Were Jakarta to obtain the Chinook, it is not clear if it would buy the type in sufficient numbers to warrant a local assembly line. Still, local airframer PT Dirgintara Indonesia has experience building helicopters under licence from companies, such as Bell and Airbus Helicopter, and is also capable of making local modifications to green aircraft produced elsewhere.

​Jakarta hints at interest in CH-47F - 2/16/2015 - Flight Global

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

We hope there will be 2 participant at the second bidding so KFX/IFX development can be continued. It will be interesting to see who will be the winner. If Korean Air wins, Airbus and Boeing will become the project partner. Those two giant aircraft maker has already had cooperation with PT Dirgantara before. Meanwhile, in my opinion, KAI and Lookheed Martin position remain strong despite that new proposal from Korean Air with several reasons, one of them is because the prototype design (C-103) that has already been tested and analyzed by both South Korean and Indonesian team.


*South Korea's New Fighter Jet: Brought to You by Airbus?*
Korean Air and Airbus have reportedly agreed on a joint bid to develop South Korea’s new generation of fighter jets.





By Tae-jun Kang
February 05, 2015

South Korea’s top carrier airline Korean Air Lines Co. (Korean Air) is poised to participate in a bid for South Korea’s fighter jet development program in association with Europe’s Airbus. Under the development program, code-named KF-X, South Korea will develop and produce about 120 fighter jets to replace its old models.

An informed official told several Korean media outlets, including _Segye Ilbo_, that Korean Air and Airbus reached a verbal agreement earlier this week to jointly bid for the development project.

The official’s comment was given anonymously, but it immediately brought media attention as the news is expected to open a new chapter for the government’s development plan. So far, Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) has been considered the strongest candidate for winning this project.

Korean Air has been preparing to participate in the KF-X project since last year, when it organized a task force. However, there were doubts over whether Korean Air could compete with KAI, which has the benefit of previous experience developing the T-50 fighter jet. But with a joint bid, Airbus would be able to assist Korean Airlines on technical issues.

“The South Korean military decided to use the twin-engine platform over the single-engine one, and Airbus is familiar with this platform after building the multi-role fighter, the Eurofighter,” another official told _Segye Ilbo_.

The proposal from Korean Air and its partners is expected to be based on a modified F-18 design, another twin-engine plane. According to some reports, U.S. firm Boeing (developer of the F-18) would also take part in the joint development project, further strengthening Korean Air’s bid.

However, KAI, which is teamed up with the U.S. firm Lockheed Martin, is determined to win the bid as well.

Ha Seong-yong, the Chairman of KAI, said in a press conference on January 28 that KAI today is equipped with better infrastructure than it had when it developed the T-50. He also emphasized that KIA successfully met the deadline for the T-50 project. Ha added the KAI can complete development by 2025, the deadline for the KF-X project, and has the financial ability to take on the project.

The Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA), South Korea’s arms procurement agency, is scheduled to close the bidding process on February 9. DAPA will choose a preferred bidder next month before a final selection is made in July.

The KF-X project calls for South Korea to develop and produce about 120 fighter jets to replace its aging fleet of F-4 and F-5 fighters. The new jets are expected to outperform the F-16 model. DAPA estimates the price tag of the KF-X project, which will take about ten and a half years to complete, at around 8.5 trillion won (US$8.3 billion). According to an agreement signed in October 2014, Indonesia will provide 20 percent of the total funding, with South Korea covering the remaining 80 percent.

South Korea and Indonesia launched their partnership for KF-X project in 2011. Timbul Siahaan, director general for defense potential at Indonesia’s Ministry of Defense, said in an interview with South Korea’s_Kookbang Ilbo_ that South Korea and Indonesia share the goal of safeguarding regional security, so the KF-X project will benefit both nations.

South Korea’s New Fighter Jet: Brought to You by Airbus? | The Diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> Yup, No baret there....Difficult to determine
> 
> This one is Marine Special Force
> 
> 1. Denjaka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. TAIFIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regular Marine


How many are they I mean marine special forces


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> How many are they I mean marine special forces



Denjaka ....? Not as many as Kopassus, there are 5 groups, 3 of them are combat groups. How many of them.....?

Secret bro  This group has many experience doing exercises with USA Navy Seal.

*DENJAKA*



















*TAIFIB
*
For TAIFIB, they have 2 batalyons


















*KOPASKA
*
There are also other special force from Navy which is called "Kopaska," number of personnel is also not exposed













During inspection at Nusa Dua Bali 2013. APEC Conference.


----------



## Nike

New Type 730 CIWS installed KRI Sultan Thaha Syaifuddin-376

Credit to Ario Sasongko, Captain of KRI Sultan Thaha Syaifuddin






Police Forces, Resimen Pelopor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Navy awaits Jokowi’s nod on central region armada command*

The Indonesian Navy is waiting for President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s approval to establish a central region armada command (Armateng) to ensure strong maritime security.

Currently the Navy has two commands: the Western Region Armada Command (Armabar) with headquarters in Jakarta and the Eastern Region Armada Command (Armatim) in Surabaya, East Java.

“We are ready and waiting for the President’s order. We have enough resources and weaponry systems,” Navy spokesperson Commodore Manahan Simorangkir told The Jakarta Post in Jakarta on Monday.

Manahan said that the central armada would be based in Makassar, South Sulawesi.

He said that there would be no problem in securing personnel for the new command.

“The new armada will run effectively under a good command,” Manahan said, adding that the Navy expected the President to issue a decree on the central armada soon.

Currently the Navy is busy strengthening Armatim and Armabar by developing six naval bases near the country’s borders.

Navy chief Admiral Ade Supandi said that Armabar and Armatim would each get three new naval bases.

“The Naval bases for Armabar will be constructed in Jakarta, Sumatra and Tanjung Pinang. Meanwhile for Armatim we will build bases in North Sulawesi, Central Sulawesi and East Nusa Tenggara,” Ade said last month.

Military expert Iis Gindarsah said that the plan to establish the central armada would gain good momentum after the Jokowi administration completes its five-year defense blueprint.

“Naval build-up is the centerpiece of the President’s maritime vision,” Iis said.

He said the new armada command would be an integrated element of a joint area defense command (Kogabwilhan) to secure the central part of Indonesia.

Kogabwilhan aims to integrate the regional resources of the Army, the Navy and the Air Force into multi-service groups that will be positioned at certain defense flash points integral to preserving the country’s territorial integrity and sovereignty.

Each Kogabwilhan group will be equipped with its own fleet of warships, jet fighter squadrons and Army units. Each group’s commander, a three-star general, will be given the authority to respond without having to go through red tape at the TNI headquarters in Jakarta.

Defense Ministry spokesperson Brig. Gen. Djundan Eko Bintoro confirmed the Navy’s plan, saying that based on the military’s strategic planning, Indonesia should establish Kogabwilhan.

To create Kogabwilhan, the Navy will have three commands — Armabar, Armatim and the upcoming central armada — while the Army should have Division I, Division II and Division III and the Air Force will have operation Commando I, II and III.

“The establishment of each Kogabwilhan will be independent but integrated with each other. We target that the Kogabwilhan plan will be achieved at least by 2024,” Djundan said.

According to him, the Defense Ministry had accomplished all matters related to legal issues such as regulations and budget for Kogabwilhan.

“It is up to the Indonesian Military to execute the program,” he said.

President Jokowi has given his approval on Kogabwilhan, designed for flexible and rapid troop deployment.

The idea to build Kogabwilhan was actually raised in 2008 under the leadership of Jokowi’s predecessor, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, who failed to issue a regulation endorsing the formation of the new structure.

The previous government had reportedly planned to have four Kogabwilhan groups covering several flash points in Aceh, Natuna in Riau Islands, Papua and Atambua in East Nusa Tenggara. - 

Navy awaits Jokowi’s nod on central region armada command | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Police (Brimob) /Army clashed with Australian Army in East Timor during East Timor referendum


Look that Indonesian Army/Brimob is not afraid to be the ones attacking first, so please act carefully


----------



## Indos

INDONESIAN MARINE CORPS (Korps Marinir/Kormar)







Kormar has been active in various military operations in Indonesia. One of the largest amphibious military operations would have been Operation Jayawijaya in which thousands of marines were planned to land on Biak in 1963 as a part of the Trikora Campaign to take West Irian from Dutch control. The operation was aborted as a consequence deals preceding the New York Agreement.[1]

In 1999 a plan was proposed to expand the Kormar from its strength of 13,000 troops. Based on this plan, every Kormar's base would have three combat brigades: the Infantry, Cavalry, and Artillery and would be supported by one Combat Support Regiment and one Administration Support Regiment. The expansion will create three Kormar bases: Surabaya for Eastern area command, Jakarta for Central area command, and Rate Island in Lampung for Western area command. Now the Indonesian Marine Corps has an estimated 29,000 troops in two Marine Forces (PASMARs) and one independent infantry marine regiment, when combined equal to one over-strength infantry division, which includes its own sizable mechanized amphibious and artillery units.

Following a reorganisation introduced in March 2001, the corps consisted of the 1st Marine Corps Group (1,3,5 Battalions) at Surabaya, and the Independent Marine Corps Brigade (2,4,6, Battalions) at Jakarta.(JDW 11 April 2001). The 8th Bn was formed in January 2004 and the 9th Bn was due to be formed in April 2004. They were planned to be part of a new group that would include the 7th Bn and support elements. (JDW 18 February 2004, p. 18) The same Jane's Defence Weekly story (Robert Karniol, 'Indonesia Reinforces Marines') said the Marine Corps leadership is reported to have ambitions for the service to expand to at least two full divisions. However it was reported that the army was opposed, 'perhaps reflecting it's leadership's concern over influence.

Indonesian Marine Corps - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## radialv

Indos said:


> Denjaka ....? Not as many as Kopassus, there are 5 groups, 3 of them are combat groups. How many of them.....?
> 
> Secret bro  This group has many experience doing exercises with USA Navy Seal.
> 
> *DENJAKA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denjaka ....? Not as many as Kopassus, there are 5 groups, 3 of them are combat groups. How many of them.....?
> 
> Secret bro  This group has many experience doing exercises with USA Navy Seal.
> 
> *DENJAKA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i never heard denjaka have training exercise with navy seal, actualy kopaska have more regular training schedule with navy seal and they called flash iron exercise
> 
> 
> 
> *TAIFIB
> *
> For TAIFIB, they have 2 batalyons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KOPASKA
> *
> There are also other special force from Navy which is called "Kopaska," number of personnel is also not exposed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During inspection at Nusa Dua Bali 2013. APEC Conference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TAIFIB
> *
> For TAIFIB, they have 2 batalyons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KOPASKA
> *
> There are also other special force from Navy which is called "Kopaska," number of personnel is also not exposed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During inspection at Nusa Dua Bali 2013. APEC Conference.
Click to expand...


i never heard denjaka have training exercise with navy seal, actualy kopaska have more regular training schedule with navy seal and they called flash iron exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Navy to receive two sophisticated Hydro-Oceanographic vessels from France. According to the plan, those vessels will be launched in OCEA Les Sables d' Olonne France on March and June 2015. 

"They will be arrived in Indonesia 40 days later, because they will sailing directly from France to Indonesia", said Indonesian Chief Staff of Navy Admiral Ade Supandi to journalist at Naval Military Police HQ, Kelapa Gading, Jakarta, Tuesday, 17 February 2015.

But unfortunately, Ade doesn't give a detail about the payment procedure of the vessels. He just said, to bought a new Ship like those Hydro-Oceanographic vessels they will using multi-years scheme payment. 

TNI AL Segera Terima 2 Kapal Canggih dari Prancis | -nasional- | Tempo.co

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indos said:


> Indonesian Police (Brimob) /Army clashed with Australian Army in East Timor during East Timor referendum
> 
> 
> Look that Indonesian Army/Brimob is not afraid to be the ones attacking first, so please act carefully



TNI unit gives warning shot not direct fire, they warn Australian troops not to get more closer since it already on ET-Indonesian border. Good thing is TNI and Australia has been on joint exercise before so both understand the gesture and protocols of each other. The Australian didnt return fire because they now TNI just give them warning shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Morning Patrol!!! This Is what we do when you sleep
Credit : Fajar Adryanto (pilot F-16)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

credit to Ikyu San

Indonesian Army Hind

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Paskhas To test PSU Oerlikon Skyshield




the result of tracking Skyshield's radar,looks our sukhoi locked...Speed 221 m/s and high 462m

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

If Korean Air doesnt come up in the second bid that is closed at 24 Feb and also fail to come up in the third bid, so the KFX/IFX program will still proceed by the only bidder (KAI) as a project owner (South Korea side), so we dont have to wait until the second semester of this year to see the winner, and as a result will make the program likely to start sooner

*Bid for homegrown fighter project fails*

Posted : 2015-02-09 17:33

Updated : 2015-02-09 20:53

By Jun Ji-hye

Korean Air, the nation's top air carrier, failed to place a bid for the ROK Air Force's homegrown fighter program by the deadline, making the bidding for the 8.5 trillion won ($7.95 billion) project invalid, the state arms procurement agency said, Monday.

"The Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) was found to be the sole applier after closing the bid Monday," an official of the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) told reporters.

At least two bidders are needed for the auction to be valid, according to Korean law. A lack of bidders will lead to a second auction later this month.

Korean Air said last Thursday that it planned to submit a bid in collaboration with Europe's Airbus Defence and Space, but failed to do so, with observers speculating that the two companies needed more time for preparation.

KAI, the nation's sole aircraft manufacturer, has joined hands with U.S. aerospace giant Lockheed Martin for the project.

The failure of Korean Air to make a bid by the deadline will likely cause a setback in the project because a time delay is inevitable.

DAPA initially planned to review proposals from the two teams and pick a preferred bidder by next month after closing the bid on Monday. The agency had planned to decide a winner by the first half of the year.

Under the law, when a first bid fails, DAPA moves on to a second one.

"The process for the second bid will start Tuesday and be closed on Feb. 24," the official said.

Observers note that the team of Korean Air and Airbus should be able to buy time until the second deadline, when they are expected to make their bid.

*In a third bid, in accordance with the law, the arms procurement agency can push forward with the project even if there is a sole applier.*

The project, codenamed KF-X, will develop indigenous F-16 class fighter jets, which are scheduled for service from 2025, to replace the aging F-4 and F-5 jets.

Korean Air and Airbus reached a verbal agreement early last week, and were scheduled to sign a memorandum of understanding to take part in the project.

After its plan to participate in the program was made known to the public, experts and industry watchers predicted fierce competition between KAI and Korean Air.

_Follow Jun Ji-hye on Twitter @TheKopJihye

Bid for homegrown fighter project fails_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Doosan Tarantula IFV






















Thanks to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Navy Chief of Staff, Admiral Ade Supandi has said Navy budget for 2015 fiscal year has been revised and will be used for weapons modernization programme, one of them is to bought new Minesweeper vessels.

At least Rp 4 trillion state budgets has been allocated for Navy according revised State Budget for 2015 fiscal year.

Our old minesweeper is come from 80’s decade, they have been 30 years old and so we had decided to modernized the fleets with two units new vessels. Said Ade at Naval Military Police HQ in Jakarta, Tuesday , 17 February 2015.

In general, there is no major revision for our programme and acquisition planning this year.

Our planning is based on MEF programme, and almost all of our major acquisition either it will be Warships, Naval Aircraft or even our utility vehicles for Naval base use.

“And that does have been including for payment aspect, for example we had ordering Warships to Netherland, Submarine, Hydro-Oceanographic vessels from France, Barquentine as Dewaruci replacement from Spain and so on.”

“And especially for Littoral Combat Vessels we had ordered from our local shipyard, Lundin shipyard in Banyuwangi, Jawa Timur.” Ade added in his statement, “maybe they will finished the ones which replacing the ship who’s been burned in one half year from today. “

TNI AL masukkan kapal buru ranjau dalam anggaran belanja - ANTARA News

BTW, @NarThoD you should give credit for your attachment pictures


----------



## Indos

Old News but still quite interesting to see PT Pindad cooperation with 3 European Defense Companies

*Ekspansi Pindad*

*Pindad Jadi Produsen Senjata Perusahaan Eropa*
*Gentur Putro Jati*, CNN Indonesia
Kamis, 06/11/2014 16:15 WIB




Wapres Jusuf Kalla memeriksa kendaraan tempur buatan Pindad pada Indo Defence Expo 2014 di JIEXPO Kemayoran. (CNN Indonesia/Adhi Wicaksono)

*Jakarta, CNN Indonesia *-- PT Pindad (Persero) berhasil meyakinkan tiga produsen senjata dan alat tempur asal Eropa untuk menjadikan Indonesia sebagai basis produksinya. Selama lima tahun ke depan, Pindad akan menjadi mitra produksi dan pemasaran senjata dan alat tempur tiga perusahaan tersebut di kawasan Asia.

Widja Widjajanto, Direktur Change Management Pindad menyebutkan tiga perusahaan tersebut adalah Cockerill Maintenance & Ingenierie (CMI Defense) asal Belgia yang tersohor sebagai produsen _turret_ (sistem persenjataan) untuk panser; SAAB Dynamics AB asal Swedia yang fokus memproduksi misil; serta Rheinmetall Land System (RLS) dari Jerman yang dikenal sebagai perusahaan perawatan dan perbaikan alat tempur terbaik di Eropa.

"Kami akan melakukan _joint production_ dan_ joint marketing_ senjata dan alat tempur itu untuk kawasan Asia. Mereka memilih Pindad sebagai mitra setelah melakukan kajian kualitas dan kapasitas produksi Pindad yang dinilai memadai," kata Widja kepada CNN Indonesia, Kamis (6/11).

Menurut Widja, setidaknya ada tiga keuntungan yang akan diperoleh Pindad setelah membuat kesepakatan kerjasama dengan tiga perusahaan tersebut. Pertama, Pindad akan memperoleh ilmu dan teknologi baru dalam membuat dan merawat senjata dan alat tempur yang akan diberikan oleh tiga perusahaan mitranya.

"Bahkan teknisi Pindad diberikan kesempatan untuk belajar langsung ke fasilitas produksi tiga perusahaan di negara asalnya secara bergantian," ujar Widja.

Kedua, Pindad akan memperoleh sertifikasi kemampuan memproduksi dan merawat senjata dan alat tempur dari tiga perusahaan setelah selesai menjadi mitra. "Terakhir kita mendapat kesempatan untuk masuk ke pasar global, karena dengan kerjasama ini ekspos soal Pindad akan terangkat," katanya.

Dengan mampu memproduksi lebih banyak senjata dan alat tempur, untuk jangka panjang Widja memastikan anggaran negara yang dikeluarkan untuk meningkatkan pertahanan nasional bisa lebih hemat. Sayangnya, dia enggan menyebutkan berapa nilai kerjasama yang bisa diperoleh Pindad dengan membuat kerjasama produksi dan pemasaran dengan tiga perusahaan itu. "Kami urusannya hanya produksi saja, untuk angka-angka tanya ke pemerintah," ujar Widja.

*Teknis Kerjasama*

Kerjasama produksi dan pemasaran_ turret_ dengan CMI Defense dibuat Pindad hari ini sebagai tindak lanjut penandatanganan Nota Kesepahaman dan Perjanjian Kerahasiaan pada 15 September 2014. Melalui kerjasama ini, CMI Defense akan mentransfer teknologi pembuatan _turret_kepada Pindad untuk kemudian memproduksinya secara massal di fasilitas produksi Pindad di Bandung, Jawa Barat. Sementara Pindad akan membantu CMI Defense dalam menjajakan _turret_tersebut ke negara-negara di Asia dan ASEAN.

"Untuk kawasan Asia dan ASEAN, Pindad ini adalah produsen senjata terbesar," kata Widja.

Untuk tahap awal, jenis_ turret_ yang akan diproduksi dan dikembangkan di Indonesia adalah _turret_CSE 90LP. Dilanjutkan dengan pengembangan produk _turret_ CT-CV 105HP bersamaan dengan pengembangan tank ukuran medium, dan terakhir pengembangan kaliber medium dengan rentang 20-40 mm.

Produk pertama hasil kolaborasi Pindad dan CMI Defence yang sudah dipamerkan kepada pengunjung Indo Defence 2014 di Jakarta International Expo, Kemayoran adalah kendaraan lapis baja milik Pindad yang menggotong sistem persenjataan CMI Defense dengan kanon 90 milimeter.

Sementara kerjasama dengan pabrikan misil asal Swedia, SAAB Dynamics AB dilakukan untuk pengembangan produk sistem rudal pertahanan udara berbasis darat RBS 70 Mk2_ missiles._Kerjasama ini meliputi proses transfer teknologi dari SAAB Dynamics AB yang masih perlu dibahas lebih jauh oleh kedua perusahaan.

Terakhir, kerjasama dengan Rheinmetall Land System dari Jerman dilakukan untuk kegiatan _overhauling, upgrading, servicing, maintenance_ dan modifikasi, termasuk peralatan dan _support_untuk TNI. Kegiatan tersebut akan dilakukan terhadap beberapa produk kendaraan tempur seperti MBT Leopard 2 RI, MBT Leopard 2 A4 CS, MBT Leopard 2 Driver Training Tank, AIFV Marder 1A3 RI, ARV Buffalo, ARV 2, AEV Badger, AVLB Beaver, dan Gunnery/Driving Simulator.

Kegiatan _upgrading_ dan modifikasi dengan asistensi dari Rheinmetall Land System juga akan dilakukan kepada produk kendaraan IFV Marder Command Post varian Komando, IFV Marder APC varian Logistik, dan IFV Marder AMB varian Ambulans.
*(gen)

Pindad Jadi Produsen Senjata Perusahaan Eropa
*
Sorry too lazy to translate 

OK, There are 3 main things from this article :

1. PT Pindad will produce several type of Turret from CMI Defense
2. PT Pindad has cooperation with SAAB to develop anti aircraft system based on RBS 70 Mk2
3. PT Pindad has cooperation with Rheinmetall Land System for _overhauling, upgrading, servicing, maintenance_ and modification

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

madokafc said:


> BTW, @NarThoD you should give credit for your attachment pictures


Yes ma'am. I'm kinda busy person so i'm sorry for just hit-and-run. I'll give credit to pic i posted now and so on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia and Croatia propose defence technology partnership*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
16 February 2015


Indonesia and Croatia have proposed a programme of defence-industrial collaboration to support defence trade and technologies transfers, said the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) on 16 February.

The MoD said defence officials from both sides highlighted potential co-operation in technologies and knowhow related to the construction of submarines and the development of satellite systems.

Technologies related to submarines would be provided by Croatia's Brodosplit shipyard, which in the past built and serviced Una (MD-100)-class submarines for the Yugoslav Navy, while several companies in Croatia - including state-owned PCE Split - would be involved in supplying satellite technologies.

Technologies in both fields are required in Indonesia as the country prepares to undertake the production of Type 209 submarines purchased in 2011 from South Korea's Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering, and continues a number of indigenous programmes to develop communications and surveillance systems.

Indonesia and Croatia propose defence technology partnership - IHS Jane's 360

hope the best

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Leopard 2A4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Sukhoi 27/30 base at Makassar 

(Interview with the pilots, Preparation, and Aerobatic Show)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Battalion 9 and Battalion 5 Indonesian Marine Corps, doing long March in combat gear as part of daily exercises. Lampung, Yesterday, 17 February 2015. In a day, can travel at much around 30 km with 30 kg's loads of equipment, logistic and gear.



>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

What is the current status of KFX/IFX?? For me, if the spesification of KFX/IFX are below F 35, we should canceled it instead, and invest on buying true gen 5 fighter like pakfa, thats just my oppinion though


----------



## Nike

initial_d said:


> What is the current status of KFX/IFX?? For me, if the spesification of KFX/IFX are below F 35, we should canceled it instead, and invest on buying true gen 5 fighter like pakfa, thats just my oppinion though



what made a fighter is fifth gen or not? their stealthy characteristic? their weapon suite? their electronic counter measure?


----------



## initial_d

madokafc said:


> what made a fighter is fifth gen or not? their stealthy characteristic? their weapon suite? their electronic counter measure?


 I think the combination of all, participating on KFX would be crucial and benefitting indonesia if indonesia planning on developing 6th gen fighter, if not, i am not sure the true bennefit on joining the korean KFX


----------



## Nike

initial_d said:


> I think the combination of all, participating on KFX would be crucial and benefitting indonesia if indonesia planning on developing 6th gen fighter, if not, i am not sure the true bennefit on joining the korean KFX



the benefit to join KFX programme

1. to get know how about how to designing and building a modern fighter
2. to get a proper learning on how to running and managing an ambitious project such as KFX/IFX project
3. KFX itself not an inferior fighter at all, thus their capability will be put between the most modern of F-16 block 52 ++ and F-35 fighter who had been known to have excellent electronic warfare suit and ECM capability, combining them with excellent maneuverable design
4. to get a closer relationship with South Korea, and we all know South Korea has a robust defense industry and not to mention they have an excellent technological engineering capability capable to match a much larger and well established defense industry like US and Russia
5. South Korea is not a large Nation, and their National interest is doesn't clash with us at all. And the most important thing is they can't dictate what Indonesia must to do in this project. When you suggest us to bought Pak-Fa, i don't thing the Russian will gladly share their know how about building Pak-Fa to Indonesian side they must be want to dictate us to bought their armament and platforms.


One thing, how you can build Sixth gen fighter even you can't build a decent fighter before? please to enlighten me

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d

Tha


madokafc said:


> the benefit to join KFX programme
> 
> 1. to get know how about how to designing and building a modern fighter
> 2. to get a proper learning on how to running and managing an ambitious project such as KFX/IFX project
> 3. KFX itself not an inferior fighter at all, thus their capability will be put between the most modern of F-16 block 52 ++ and F-35 fighter who had been known to have excellent electronic warfare suit and ECM capability, combining them with excellent maneuverable design
> 4. to get a closer relationship with South Korea, and we all know South Korea has a robust defense industry and not to mention they have an excellent technological engineering capability capable to match a much larger and well established defense industry like US and Russia
> 5. South Korea is not a large Nation, and their National interest is doesn't clash with us at all. And the most important thing is they can't dictate what Indonesia must to do in this project. When you suggest us to bought Pak-Fa, i don't thing the Russian will gladly share their know how about building Pak-Fa to Indonesian side they must be want to dictate us to bought their armament and platforms.
> 
> 
> One thing, how you can build Sixth gen fighter even you can't build a decent fighter before? please to enlighten me


 thats why i ask, do indonesia really need co developping 5th gen fighter that at the time KFX Roll out, american will release its 6th gen fighter, and have to compete with mature russia and china 5th gen fighter, its obvious that indonesia will never developed its own fighter....better straight buying it from america, russia or china, its more feassible to developed new generation medium helicopter and cargo plane or ucav rather than a fighter


----------



## Indos

@initial_d

Making our own platform (design/air frame) means we can develop and upgrade it into what ever we like (whether we make it ourselves or just buy it (avionics/engine) from Russia/France, etc that can give us chances to get TOT of turbofan, radar, etc ). It also will make more room for other defense industries beside PT DI, like PT LEN and others to develop and grow by benefiting from this project, since we do have freedom in our own version based on the previous agreement (thats why the code name is IFX). Beside that our engineers need R&D process so badly to improve their knowledge that can be applied not only in fighter development. One of the lacking of our defense industry is that their R&D program which is so small compare to major western countries.

By seeing your post, it seems to me that you have some doubt about your own people my friend. The thing that matter here is that some people believe that we can be on par with them in the future thus they have positive point of view about their own nation, and in other hand some people lack confident whether their nation can be something in the future. For me, F-35 hasnt yet been a proven jet fighter, similar like Pakfa. And it is to soon to see whether 6 gen fighter is better than 5 gen since it is unmanned one, the change that I think is too drastic.

I like to see Habibie philosophy on building plane which is to start directly from the most advance and if not because of IMF condition to us, we have already had a Boeing 737 competitor (N 2130) and ATR 72 rival (N-250) at 10-11 years ago (2004).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d

Indos said:


> @initial_d
> 
> Making our own platform (design/air frame) means we can develop and upgrade it into what ever we like (whether we make it ourselves or just buy it (avionics/engine) from Russia/France, etc). It also will make more room for other defense industries beside PT DI, like PT LEN and others to develop and grow by benefiting from this project, since we do have freedom in our own version based on the previous agreement (thats why the code name is IFX). Beside that our engineers need R&D process so badly to improve their knowledge that can be applied not only in fighter development. One of the lacking of our defense industry is that their R&D program which is so small compare to major western countries.
> 
> By seeing your post, it seems to me that you have some doubt about your own people my friend. The thing that matter here is that some people believe that we can be on par with them in the future thus they have positive point of view about their own nation, and in other hand some people lack confident whether their nation can be something in the future. For me, F-35 hasnt yet been a proven jet fighter, similar like Pakfa. And it is to soon to see whether 6 gen fighter is better than 5 gen since it is unmanned one, the change that I think is too drastic.
> 
> I like to see Habibie philosophy on building plane which is to start directly from the most advance and if not because of IMF condition to us, we have already had a Boeing 737 competitor (N 2130) and ATR 72 rival (N-250) in 2004.


Dont get me wrong, i do believe in the human resource of our nation, the industial, finance and political will of our country that i doubt. I just dont want the ifx will be like taiwanese ching kuo jet fighter that twice expensive but least capability, thr same happen with indian tejas..... i am just afraid the ifx are only became mercu suar project (i dont know the english word for it) among asean country, especially toward malaysia. In 2024 the price of f35 and pakfa surely will cheaper, i am afraid the ifx will double the price of those plane if not triple ( just like the jap f 2 that have 3 times price tag than f 16 and even more expensive than f 15) with less capability.....


----------



## katarabhumi

@initial_d

Kita tidak akan pernah masuk hitungan sampai kita bisa buat alutsista paling canggih dengan tangan sendiri.

Keep buying and suppose one day the maker embargoing us (again) or refuse to sell for some bogus reason, what can we do? ... way too late to start the fighter program when it happen bro. Mereka sudah generasi 6 kita generasi 1 aja boro2.

Knowing how to make fighter means we can improve it, develop it further, tailoring it to suit our needs and we have the advantage of secrecy since we have our own recipe.

Our goal right now is to be able to make our own fighter (of whatever gen) first, not to challenge the superpowers and have a race with them. Not today, not in a near future.

Superpowers will always sell a lesser version and save the best for themselves. If we still depending on buying, we can only have 6th gen when US or Russia or China already have 7th or even 8th gen, especially when we are not allied with them. But if we know how to make by ourselves, -with a strong will and hardwork- we can build our own on par with them. 

I know it is not easy but it is not impossible either. Don't look at failed example but look at the successful ones. Have faith.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

katarabhumi said:


> @initial_d
> 
> Kita tidak akan pernah masuk hitungan sampai kita bisa buat alutsista paling canggih dengan tangan sendiri.
> 
> Keep buying and suppose one day the maker embargoing us (again) or refuse to sell for some bogus reason, what can we do? ... way too late to start the fighter program when it happen bro. Mereka sudah generasi 6 kita generasi 1 aja boro2.
> 
> Knowing how to make fighter means we can improve it, develop it further, tailoring it to suit our needs and we have the advantage of secrecy since we have our own recipe.
> 
> Our goal right now is to be able to make our own fighter (of whatever gen) first, not to challenge the superpowers and have a race with them. Not today, not in a near future.
> 
> Superpowers will always sell a lesser version and save the best for themselves. If we still depending on buying, we can only have 6th gen when US or Russia or China already have 7th or even 8th gen, especially when we are not allied with them. But if we know how to make by ourselves, -with a strong will and hardwork- we can build our own on par with them.
> 
> I know it is not easy but it is not impossible either. Don't look at failed example but look at the successful ones. Have faith.


It's nice theres a lot of people have positive thinking toward KFX/IFX, i hope i could be among those people too....i think we indonesian have to see and wait for 10 to 15 years or so, perhaps even more to see where this project will lead us to. For the moment i just rest my case on this one.


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> @initial_d
> 
> Kita tidak akan pernah masuk hitungan sampai kita bisa buat alutsista paling canggih dengan tangan sendiri.
> 
> Keep buying and suppose one day the maker embargoing us (again) or refuse to sell for some bogus reason, what can we do? ... way too late to start the fighter program when it happen bro. Mereka sudah generasi 6 kita generasi 1 aja boro2.
> 
> Knowing how to make fighter means we can improve it, develop it further, tailoring it to suit our needs and we have the advantage of secrecy since we have our own recipe.
> 
> Our goal right now is to be able to make our own fighter (of whatever gen) first, not to challenge the superpowers and have a race with them. Not today, not in a near future.
> 
> Superpowers will always sell a lesser version and save the best for themselves. If we still depending on buying, we can only have 6th gen when US or Russia or China already have 7th or even 8th gen, especially when we are not allied with them. But if we know how to make by ourselves, -with a strong will and hardwork- we can build our own on par with them.
> 
> I know it is not easy but it is not impossible either. Don't look at failed example but look at the successful ones. Have faith.



The air frame and design (maneuverability + Stealth) has the potency to be not less that F-22 or F-35. Engine/avionics/missile can be taken from many vendors and we can get good TOT from that (or even joint production) if the tender process is good. It is a good thing that we have signed strategic defense agreement with Russia and Japanese that allow TOT to happen to our defense industries. So we have many choices. Dont forget this plane is designed to fly together with a group of drone that is controlled by the pilot, so it is already a revolutionary jet fighter. In my opinion, 6 gen fighter is something that is not a USA only who can define it, maybe USA choose the wrong way, who knows...? and beside that the development is so premature, and that robotic plane can have the potential to be hacked. 

This project can also improve and boost our nation mentality. Every revolutionary act is first taken from mentality changing, similar like the way we can beat Dutch long time ago (militarily + diplomacy). It also boost the spirit of young people like us to be the best in our own specialty and field. Together with God we should be braver

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

initial_d said:


> Tha
> thats why i ask, do indonesia really need co developping 5th gen fighter that at the time KFX Roll out, american will release its 6th gen fighter, and have to compete with mature russia and china 5th gen fighter, its obvious that indonesia will never developed its own fighter....better straight buying it from america, russia or china, its more feassible to developed new generation medium helicopter and cargo plane or ucav rather than a fighter



Rather than just buying off the shelf like you suggested, i thing it will not fit Indonesian grand strategic for long term. After KFX been finished in near future, Indonesia will develop their own fighter design. That's why in parallel with KFX project we had envisioned about IFX thus we can made our own version of KFX. Indonesia as a big country with large economy and bright future surely has a potential need to develop Indigenous fighters as our late President Yudhoyono has said, Indonesia must out perform what Armed forces around us had. In theory, Indonesia need around 11 Squadron of fighter to protect our boundaries as has been mandated by MEF programme and 11 squadron is comprised of around 176 fighter. And that's just the most Minimum requirement we need to protect our vast Air space. 

And the higher ups in Air Force has stated to made a credible forces in which capable to perform to protecting our Air Space sufficiently and at the same time capable to projecting our power in and around our region to protect our National Interest at least we need around twice more larger than what had been stated in MEF and that's around 22 Squadron of high performance fighter. And we need a credible air defense industries to maintain and sustain such a forces, and if we just continuing to bought off the shelf technologies we will be stuck like what we had today forever. Just look what Pakistan and China doing, they can maintain large Air Force is because they had innovated and capable to sustaining their Air defense industries and made their own design and chain supply for the most critical items needed to maintain an Air force.



initial_d said:


> Dont get me wrong, i do believe in the human resource of our nation, the industial, finance and political will of our country that i doubt. I just dont want the ifx will be like taiwanese ching kuo jet fighter that twice expensive but least capability, thr same happen with indian tejas..... i am just afraid the ifx are only became mercu suar project (i dont know the english word for it) among asean country, especially toward malaysia. In 2024 the price of f35 and pakfa surely will cheaper, i am afraid the ifx will double the price of those plane if not triple ( just like the jap f 2 that have 3 times price tag than f 16 and even more expensive than f 15) with less capability.....



You made a wrong assumption about Taiwan and Japanese case. Ching Kuo is at her inception was one of the best fighter in the region, on par with the latest version of F-16 US Air Force had with advanced avionic and ECM system. But China is capable to made their own and innovating the design of Flanker into J-11 with so many variants and made Ching Kuo deemed obsolete by today standard. F-2 fighter of Japanese is one of the best fighter more capable than the basic version of Japanese F-15J, the first of this kind in the world to fielding AESA radar system and capable to launching hypersonic AShM ( @Nihonjin1051 , please educate my friend here about F-2 fighter) a feat even the America need almost a decade to follow. And Japanese is not wrong when designing and fielding F-2 as their experience will be recorded and the production line can be altered to made a more advanced version of fighter such as F-35 like the US has proposed to Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

The Mitsubishi F-2 a similar engine as the F-16 Block 50 variant, however, there are great capabilities of the F-2, which was designed as a multirole fighter to cover maritime domain. For one, the F-2 has a service ceiling of 59,000 feet (vs the F-16, which has a ceiling of only 50,000 feet) -- thus the F-2 has better situational awareness cability. Lastly, the F-2 is armed with AESA, whereas the F-16 blocks are not. In addition, the F-2 are more maneuverable than the F-16 variants , have greater payload capability , and are armed to the teeth with MItsubishi AAM-4 , AAM-5 as well as the XASM-3s



madokafc said:


> And Japanese is not wrong when designing and fielding F-2 as their experience will be recorded and the production line can be altered to made a more advanced version of fighter such as F-35 like the US has proposed to Japan.



Yes, of course. 



initial_d said:


> Tha
> thats why i ask, do indonesia really need co developping 5th gen fighter that at the time KFX Roll out, american will release its 6th gen fighter, and have to compete with mature russia and china 5th gen fighter, its obvious that indonesia will never developed its own fighter....better straight buying it from america, russia or china, its more feassible to developed new generation medium helicopter and cargo plane or ucav rather than a fighter



There is nothing wrong in developing greater experience in fielding and designing an indigenous fighter. For example, look at the Koreans' success in the T-50 (similar capability with F-16, yet at the fragment of the cost). Developing developmental experience is the basis for future abilities. Indonesia's cooperation with Seoul in regards tot he KFX project will benefit Indonesia in the future when the country decides to build its own fighter. Besides, let us not forget the benefits of having an independent military arms industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Navy mulls Chinese 30 mm CIWS fit for corvettes, LPDs*

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
17 February 2015

The Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) is exploring the possibility of equipping its Kapitan Pattimura (Parchim I)-class corvettes and Makassar-class landing platform dock (LPD) ships with the Chinese-developed Type 730 close-in weapon system (CIWS), a source close to the TNI-AL informed IHS Jane's on 18 February.

This follows the installation of a Type 730 CIWS turret on a Kapitan Pattimura-class ship, KRI Sultan Thaha Syaifuddin . IHS Jane's understands that state-owned shipyard PT PAL has recently completed installation of the turret and will soon begin integrating a radar sensor into the system before commencing live-firing trials.

" Sultan Thaha Syaifuddin is the first vessel to be used as [a] trial for the Chinese system," said the source, adding that the 14 other ships-in-class will also be likely to receive the weapons if it is deemed suitable.

Indonesian Navy mulls Chinese 30 mm CIWS fit for corvettes, LPDs - IHS Jane's 360

@cnleio , we had more than 18 vessels to be fitted with this CIWS, tell us more about PLAN experience with them?

@Nihonjin1051 thanks for your explanation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> the benefit to join KFX programme
> 
> 1. to get know how about how to designing and building a modern fighter
> 2. to get a proper learning on how to running and managing an ambitious project such as KFX/IFX project
> 3. KFX itself not an inferior fighter at all, thus their capability will be put between the most modern of F-16 block 52 ++ and F-35 fighter who had been known to have excellent electronic warfare suit and ECM capability, combining them with excellent maneuverable design
> 4. to get a closer relationship with South Korea, and we all know South Korea has a robust defense industry and not to mention they have an excellent technological engineering capability capable to match a much larger and well established defense industry like US and Russia
> 5. South Korea is not a large Nation, and their National interest is doesn't clash with us at all. And the most important thing is they can't dictate what Indonesia must to do in this project. When you suggest us to bought Pak-Fa, i don't thing the Russian will gladly share their know how about building Pak-Fa to Indonesian side they must be want to dictate us to bought their armament and platforms.
> 
> 
> One thing, how you can build Sixth gen fighter even you can't build a decent fighter before? please to enlighten me



If i may interject. I would also like to say that out of the nations in ASEAN, it is only Indonesia that has the initiative to co-develop its own defense platforms with another great power (South Korea) instead of merely purchasing foreign military inventory. The Indonesian military industry is a developing one and their strides and gains in naval, air and ground is notable as well. In the future i would like to see an Indonesia that builds its weapons platforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Nihonjin1051 said:


> If i may interject. I would also like to say that out of the nations in ASEAN, it is only Indonesia that has the initiative to co-develop its own defense platforms with another great power (South Korea) instead of merely purchasing foreign military inventory. The Indonesian military industry is a developing one and their strides and gains in naval, air and ground is notable as well. In the future i would like to see an Indonesia that builds its weapons platforms.



Thanks, but in another sense i thing Singapore has doing it's first with their co-development of several platform like Formidable class, Matador AT missile and Bionix project as an example. It just, Singapore doesn't need to develop their own aircraft as their need for aircraft and fighter is not that great. Meanwhile Indonesia has a great potential need for aircraft, naval vessel and ground platform and yes we following the Singapore and South Korean example on how to developing your defense industries and made them beneficial for your economy instead of burden.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> Thanks, but in another sense i thing Singapore has doing it's first with their co-development of several platform like Formidable class, Matador AT missile and Bionix project as an example. It just, Singapore doesn't need to develop their own aircraft as their need for aircraft and fighter is not that great. Meanwhile Indonesia has a great potential need for aircraft, naval vessel and ground platform and yes we following the Singapore and South Korean example on how to developing your defense industries and made them beneficial for your economy instead of burden.



Singapore , in my opinion, is limited due to her inherent lack of strategic depth. She is a tiny city state of only 5 million. Singapore is not even half the size of Jakarta. lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Awesome poster from @Sidarta_Studio

Indonesian Army Denkavkud (Horse Cavalry Detachment)






Kopassus - Gultor (Anti Terror) Det 81 - Assault

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

madokafc said:


> *Indonesian Navy mulls Chinese 30 mm CIWS fit for corvettes, LPDs*
> 
> Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 17 February 2015
> 
> The Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) is exploring the possibility of equipping its Kapitan Pattimura (Parchim I)-class corvettes and Makassar-class landing platform dock (LPD) ships with the Chinese-developed Type 730 close-in weapon system (CIWS), a source close to the TNI-AL informed IHS Jane's on 18 February.
> 
> This follows the installation of a Type 730 CIWS turret on a Kapitan Pattimura-class ship, KRI Sultan Thaha Syaifuddin . IHS Jane's understands that state-owned shipyard PT PAL has recently completed installation of the turret and will soon begin integrating a radar sensor into the system before commencing live-firing trials.
> 
> " Sultan Thaha Syaifuddin is the first vessel to be used as [a] trial for the Chinese system," said the source, adding that the 14 other ships-in-class will also be likely to receive the weapons if it is deemed suitable.
> 
> Indonesian Navy mulls Chinese 30 mm CIWS fit for corvettes, LPDs - IHS Jane's 360
> 
> @cnleio , we had more than 18 vessels to be fitted with this CIWS, tell us more about PLAN experience with them?
> 
> @Nihonjin1051 thanks for your explanation


Current PLAN's 22x 054A FFGs, 8x 052C/D DDGs, 2x 052B and 4x 051B/C DDGs installed type730 (official name *H/PJ12*) CIWS ... after 21 century the 30mm type730 as China main warships' CIWS, it's good enough to improve Navy defense with rates of fire 4,200 rounds per minutes and 3km fire range. Recent two years China developed type1130 CIWS and HHQ-10 RAM to install on new building warships, the new CIWS update to 10,000+ rounds rate per minutes.

*Type 730 CIWS*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Credit : antara foto

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Singapore , in my opinion, is limited due to her inherent lack of strategic depth. She is a tiny city state of only 5 million. Singapore is not even half the size of Jakarta. lol.



Yeah, I am agree on that 

This is the most deathly soldiers in Indonesia, Paspampres ( President Security Forces ) 2. 500 personnel

"The recruits are selected from the best soldiers of each force in all forces, usually they are selected among Indonesian Special Forces soldiers (Kopassus, Paskhas, Kopaska or Denjaka) and Indonesian Marines (_Marinir_)".

The Current Commander (Major General Andika Perkasa Phd)





Photo: Tempo





Photo: Liputan 6.com






Photo: Merdeka





Photo: Berita Bali

*History*
The formation date of President Security Forces (Paspampres) is based on the rescue of President Sukarno, Vice President Mohammad Hatta, Prime Minister Sutan Syahrir as well as several ministers and high-ranking officials from Jakarta to Yogyakarta on January 3, 1946. This operation was based on the safety concerns of the President and VP about allied forces intimidation in Jakarta. The rescue operation was conducted using the Special Railway Train. This date was commemorated as _Hari Bhakti Paspampres_ or Paspampres Service Day.

The formation of a formal force dedicated to protect the Indonesian president only came after several assassination attempts on President Sukarno. On June 6, 1962 a special regiment, _Resimen Tjakrabirawa_, was formed to protect the president and his family. June 6 is also the birthday of President Sukarno. _Tjakrabirawa_ consisted of personnel from the army, navy, air force and police. In 1966, _Resimen Tjakrabirawa_ was dissolved and the job to protect the president was transferred to a military police special task force.

On January 13, 1976, a new organization of presidential protection force was formed with the name _Paswalpres (Pasukan Pengawal Presiden)_, under the command of the Minister of Defence and Security/Commander of the Armed Forces. This force was renamed Paspampres at 1990s.

*Structure*
The Security Operation team of Paspampres currently consists of three groups: A, B, and C. Groups A and B are responsible for securing President and Vice President respectively.[1] Group C is responsible for securing any visiting foreign Head of State in Indonesia.[1] Today, Paspampres has the strength of about 2,500 personnel. Paspampres is headed by a two-star military general officer, while each of the groups is commanded by a colonel. A 4th group, Group D, was raised in 2014.

*Recruitment*
Paspampres personnel are recruited and selected from all branches of the Indonesian military.[1] The recruits are selected from the best soldiers of each force in all forces, usually they are selected among Indonesian Special Forces soldiers (Kopassus, Paskhas, Kopaska or Denjaka) and Indonesian Marines (_Marinir_). Each individual gets rigorous military training (sharp shooting, tactical combat, diving) and at least two martial arts, such as Yong Moodo, Pencak Silat, Mixed Martial Arts, Aikido. All Paspampres members are black belts at least in one of the martial arts, and currently are the second winners in World Yong Moodo Championship after Korea. In sharp shooting, they have to respond very quickly in any situation and able to shoot accurately _one shot one kill_. Paspampres soldiers must carry out their duties with a high level of vigilance against any possible threat. Mentally they have to be very loyal to the country, even by sacrificing their own life.[2]

*Tasks*
Currently, the main tasks of Paspamres are:


Provide protection to VVIP and to ensure the safety of the VVIP of any immediate danger.
To secure installations which include security personnel, material, and all facilities used in the VVIP.
To perform emergency rescue to VVIP, in order to protect and save the lives of a VVIP of threats that are likely to occur at any time.
To perform direct security in near distance from all forms of threats to the VVIP while traveling.
To ensure the safety of the food and medically-related materials consumed by VVIP from the dangers that can arise through foods, beverages, pharmaceuticals and other objects.
To hold a special protocol that includes ceremonial musical accompaniment at state ceremonies.
Paspampres - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Nice pictures.
What's the latest big combat, Indonesian army joined ? btw



cnleio said:


> Current PLAN's 22x 054A FFGs, 8x 052C/D DDGs, 2x 052B and 4x 051B/C DDGs installed type730 (official name *H/PJ12*) CIWS ... after 21 century the 30mm type730 as China main warships' CIWS, it's good enough to improve Navy defense with rates of fire 4,200 rounds per minutes and 3km fire range. Recent two years China developed type1130 CIWS and HHQ-10 RAM to install on new building warships, the new CIWS update to 10,000+ rounds rate per minutes.
> 
> *Type 730 CIWS*



@cnleio: how many seconds of shooting they could last ? 20 or 60s ? 
Just wonder because 10,000 per min is so huge.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Patrol!







Be The First Class Air Force
credit : Adi Cahyadi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

BoQ77 said:


> Nice pictures.
> What's the latest big combat, Indonesian army joined ? btw
> 
> 
> 
> @cnleio: how many seconds of shooting they could last ? 20 or 60s ?
> Just wonder because 10,000 per min is so huge.



the latest is, for external mission is invasion of Timor Leste and for internal mission is quelling the rebellion in Aceh. Both engagement is quite large and quite brutal in nature.


----------



## Indos

US and Indonesian Army Combined Air Operation 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New LCU for Armed Forces





















--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Lockheed Martin and Indonesia seek to progress radar programme*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
17 February 2015

Lockheed Martin and senior Indonesian defence officials met on 17 February with a view to progress the Indonesian Air Force's (TNI-AU's) requirement to procure ground-based air-surveillance radar systems.

The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) said representatives of Lockheed Martin met with Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu in Jakarta to "determine the continuation" of the radar requirement, which the MoD is undertaking in co-operation with the TNI-AU and local industry. The MoD said the procurement is being progressed, but did not elaborate.

The MoD added that Lockheed Martin, should it win the contract, is aiming to support the local production of radar systems by transferring technologies to Indonesia as per the terms of the country's Defence Industry Law 2012, which requires all foreign contractors to involve local industry in all major defence programmes.


Lockheed Martin and Indonesia seek to progress radar programme - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## Nike

*Armoured vehicles remain a "critical priority" for governments, more R&D investment needed*


At this year’s International Armoured Vehicles XV conference, held in January at Twickenham Stadium, UK, the leading edge of armoured vehicle integrators and component manufacturers, high ranking military officials and internationally renowned speakers and authorities gathered for the armoured vehicle community’s most engaging and comprehensive event.

Lt. Gen. (ret.) Sir Gary Coward, the UK’s former Chief of Materiel (Land) and Quartermaster General, opened proceedings by noting that investment in defence research and development, particularly in armoured vehicle capabilities within the context of recent developments in Eastern Europe, should remain a critical priority for governments.

Philip Dunne, Minister for Defence Equipment, Support and Technology, built on this theme in his keynote address, remarking that, “in an age when we face a kaleidoscope of threats...our armed forces will continually be called upon. The imperative to maintain a battle fleet of vehicles is as complicated as ever.”

Dunne also stated that the “defence supply chain in this country is broader and deeper than that of our key European partners combined,” underscoring the robust armoured vehicle sector in the UK despite recent budget cuts and waning contract orders. He recalled the £3.5 billion contract signed in Septemeber for the Scout SV, which is the largest single order for an armoured vehicle in 30 years, and called its digital capabilities “without doubt a game-changer.”

“The Scout programme is proof if any were needed we (the UK) are retaining our armoured vehicle making capability,” said Dunne.

During his keynote he also exclusively announced a £30 million contract with General Dynamics Land Systems Europe for the maintenance and support of the Mastiff and Ridgeback armoured vehicles.

Lt. Gen. Michael Williamson, Principal Military Deputy to the Assistant Secretary of the Army for Acquisition, Logistics and Technology, DoD, had a similar message stating that, “we in the United States see armoured vehicles as key to future operations.” He confirmed that the AMPV programme remains the “highest priority” for the Pentagon. While underlining the importance of future armoured capabilities, Williamson was keen to stress the importance of affordability and value for money. He mentioned it many times throughout his presentation. He concluded by saying, “I'm going to say it again because it's really important: Affordability matters.”

One of the other armoured vehicle priorities for the Pentagon is the U.S. Army’s Joint Light Tactical Vehicle (JLTV). Col. John Cavedo, JLTV Joint Programme Office Manager, addressed conference to provide an update on the project’s requirements and timeline, saying that “the genius of JLTV is integration.” Cavedo said he expected to receive the three proposals from OEMs - Lockheed Martin, Oshkosh Defense, and AM General - within the next two weeks and that they will down select a sole contractor in July. The Army will acquire 54,599 while the Marine Corps will get 5,500 JLTVs.

During a high level G5 industry panel debate, C-level participants represented some of the prime OEMs in the sector including Nextel Systems, Textron Systems, BAE Systems Hägglunds, Milspray, and Ruag. The panel discussed a range of topics, such as what the current trends are in design and how these will translate in future programmes, the use of hybrid drives and current guidance from Armies and governments on requirements. 

Along with high-level political and military keynotes, the conference also invited academic and technical leaders to present their research to better understand what progress is being made in the field and what we can expect in the future. Professor Bryn James, Head of Armour and Protection Science at DSTL, revealed that despite manufacturers and end-users always wanting “unobtainium,” he’s confident that advanced technologies are now being more and more readily available. “We’re no longer asking for the impossible” and that it is "feasible in the next two or three years will see something on electric armour and active protection." 

The technologies have been in R&D for many years but could now be nearing operational use. He also stressed the importance of robustness and armour and the need to repair it in-theatre. Morgan Advanced Materials also presented on its recent ballistic advances and IBD Deisenroth Engineering discussed some of its cutting edge research, which included the early-stage development of graphene armour. DSM Dyneema gave a comprehensive outline of its much-admired polyethylene armour and its future plans.

Joseph Gerschutz, Director of Engineering at Milspray Military Technologies gave a fascinating overview of the company’s work on hybrid drive trains and other renewable energy technologies. “In the next five years I expect to see a lot of Army dollars going towards improving environmental issues with drivetrains and overall vehicle performance,” Gerschutz said.

The first day of the conference was drawn to a close by the effortlessly engaging Lt. Gen. Ben Hodges, Commanding General of U.S. Army Europe. His presentation was centred around Russia’s “illegal annexation of Crimea” and how it may impact U.S. Army Europe’s contingency plans and equipment requirements in the future. A key priority for Hodges related to the interoperability of communications systems. “The US are never going to do anything by ourselves – we are always going to be part of a coalition, so interoperability of equipment is essential,” said Hodges.

Major General Robert Talbot-Rice, Head of Armoured Vehicle Programmes in the UK, opened day two of the conference, saying that with Scout SV, “the British army is going to be equipped with the most capable medium weight tracked armoured vehicle in the world.” He shared the podium with Kevin Griffin, Scout Programme Manager, General Dynamics UK, who said that the vehicle’s electronic architecture is akin to “magic” and would be “full of ISTAR goodies.”

The French Army’s Brig. Gen. Charles Beaudouin, Director Technical Section, gave a fascinating update on the country’s armoured vehicle projects and recapped on previous acquisitions. He said the “choice of the wheel [with the purchase of Nexter Systems’ VBCI vehicle] has immediately paid off … each drove 2700 km in just 7 days during deployment in Mali. Each VBCI travelled about 8000 km during the conflict.”

The conference heard from esteemed guests from around the world including: Lt. Col. Piotr Kosinski, Senior Specialist Land Forces Inspectorate, Polish Armed Forces General Command; the Peruvian Army’s Brig. Gen. Harold Lucho Avendano, Evaluator Technical Committee (CETO); Col. German Schell O'Kuinghttons of the Chilean Army; Maj. Gen. Payenda Mohammad Nazim, Inspector General, Afghan MoD and Bri.g Gen. Enam Nazar, Commander of the Armoured Mobile Strike Force, Afghan National Army.

Lt. Gen. Coward summarised the themes of the conference as “balance, partnership and affordability, affordability, and affordability. This was particularly noted against the backdrop of “a cooler Eastern Europe” and the critical need for partner nations to maintain robust and effective armoured vehicle capabilities.

The next conference in the armoured vehicle event portfolio is the Armoured Vehicles Asia conference, taking place in Jakarta, Indonesia (28-29 April 2015). To find out more download the agenda below.

Armoured vehicles remain a "critical priority" for governments, more R&D investment needed by Defence IQ Press

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Military to create joint 
force in western Indonesia *
Nani Afrida, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Fri, February 20 2015, 7:21 AM

National News
The Indonesian Military (TNI) said it would focus its operations in the western part of the country, especially in Sumatra and Kalimantan, to deal with foreign threats.

The TNI said such efforts would be directed by a joint command known as Kogabwilhan.

“In the future, we expect that the South China Sea will be a flash point. So, a task force, such as the Kogabwilhan, will be very important,” Indonesian Military Chief Gen. Moeldoko said at the military headquarters in Cilangkap, West Jakarta, on Wednesday. 

Kogabwilhan aims to pool the regional resources of the Army, the Navy and the Air Force into multi-service groups that will be positioned at certain defense flash points integral to preserving the country’s territorial integrity and sovereignty. 

The operational areas will be divided into three parts, western, eastern and central.

Military expert and researcher in the Department of Politics and International Relations at the Centre for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS) Iis Gindarsah said it made sense for the TNI to prioritize Sumatra and Kalimantan.

“Most immediate flashpoints are located near the land and sea borders of Sumatra and Kalimantan,” Iis said.

Besides prioritizing Sumatra and Kalimantan, Moeldoko said Kogabwilhan was part of an effort to rearranging of the whole organization of the military in order to improve its operation.

The TNI is expected to set up a new operation command for the Air Force and a new division of the Army Strategic Reserves Command (Kostrad) under Kogabwilhan.

Moeldoko said President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo had been briefed on the plan, since it would involve transferring resources from local military commands, Air Force operation commands and the Navy to the new Kogabwilhan joint command.

“He has been informed about it and is considering when to make it official. We will just wait for a response from the government,” Gen. Moeldoko said.

Last week, Defense Ministry spokesperson Brig. Gen. Djundan Eko Bintoro confirmed that the Defense Ministry drafted regulations and budget proposals for the Kogabwilhan. 

The TNI expects Kogabwilkan to be in place by 2024. 

President Jokowi approved the plan and called on the TNI to swiftly implement it.

“As soon as possible, we will implement the plan. But first details for the plan should be finalized and then given to me,” Jokowi said after a meeting with TNI leadership in November last year.
*



- See more at: Military to create joint force in western Indonesia | The Jakarta Post
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Tawarkan Kerja Sama Industri Pertahanan dengan Sistem Ofset, Rusia Beri Indonesia “Lampu Hijau”*
_17/02/2015 Fauzan Al-Rasyid_

Rusia kembali menegaskan tawarannya ke Indonesia untuk memperluas kerja sama di bidang pertahanan. Hal ini dilakukan dalam upaya untuk memperkuat posisi Rusia di pasar industri pertahanan dunia.

Kementerian Pertahanan Indonesia mengatakan, rencana yang ditawarkan berpusat pada rancangan pengembangan pertahanan dengan sistem ofset yang mencakup transfer teknologi (transfer of technology/TOT), produksi komponen dan infrastruktur bersama, dan pembentukan pusat layanan pemeliharaan dan perbaikan di Indonesia.

Saat ini, semakin banyak negara yang hanya mau menandatangani kontrak pembelian senjata dengan sistem transaksi ofset. Ofset adalah sistem pembelian barang yang mewajibkan pabrik penghasil sebagai penjual untuk memberikan lisensi pembuatan sebagian komponennya pada industri di negara pembeli.
Dengan sistem transaksi ofset, negara-negara berkembang, seperti di Asia Tenggara, Amerika Latin, dan Afrika, yang mengimpor senjata dari Rusia tak hanya menerima ‘perangkat’ senjata, tapi juga mendapat hak untuk merakit, merancang, memodifikasi, serta memiliki lisensi untuk mengekspor kembali senjata hasil pengembangan mereka.

Kementerian Pertahanan mengatakan, Duta Besar Rusia untuk Indonesia Mikhail Galuzin telah menyampaikan tawaran ini kepada Menteri Pertahanan Indonesia Ryamizard Ryacudu pada 15 Januari 2015 lalu, demikian yang ditulis situs IHS Jane’s. Tawaran ini sekaligus menindaklanjuti usulan serupa yang diajukan Presiden Rusia Vladimir Putin kepada Presiden RI Joko Widodo dalam pertemuan antara kedua pemimpin negara tersebut di KTT APEC di Beijing, Tiongkok, pada November 2014 lalu.

Kremlin telah menyadari tren jual-beli senjata yang tengah berkembang. Dalam pertemuan Komisi Kerja Sama Militer Teknis yang diselenggarakan pada April 2014 lalu, Presiden Putin pun membahas pentingnya mempelajari penggunaan metode keuangan dan pemasaran modern, termasuk penggunaan sistem transaksi ofset.

Dalam 20 tahun terakhir, Indonesia telah membeli beberapa pesawat tempur multifungsi dari Rusia, yakni Su-27 dan Su-30, sepuluh helikopter Mi-35, 14 helikopter Mi-17, 17 kendaraan tempur infanteri BMP-3F, 48 kendaraan lapis baja BTR-80A, dan sembilan ribu senapan Kalashnikov AK-102. Pada Desember 2011, Rusia dan Indonesia telah menandatangani kontrak pengiriman enam pesawat tempur ke Indonesia seharga 500 juta dolar AS. Dapat dikatakan, kompleks industri pertahanan Rusia memiliki tempat yang kuat dalam perbendaharaan senjata Indonesia.

Tawarkan Kerja Sama Industri Pertahanan dengan Sistem Ofset, Rusia Beri Indonesia “Lampu Hijau” | RBTH Indonesia

==

In short, Russia is offering offset partnership to Indonesia.


.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toke115

Kopaska sniper 
Photo Credit: nanafrogman






Photo Credit: mbahku_ninja





Kopassus - Gultor (Anti Terror) Det 81
Photo Credit: Sidarta_Studio

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

"We wanted our user to get the best. We had to be customer-driven from the word go," says Dr. K. Rajalakshmi, project director of the DRDO's AEW&C project, which, as Livefist reported last week, gets operational this year.

Categorised as a sensitive project given the classified nature of the sensors, electronics and systems on board, Livefist was given rare up-close access to the EMB-145i after it flew a test sortie at Aero India today, and a chance to interview the highly motivated team driving the project to delivery.

The good news is there's a lot of it. Right after Livefist was given an official tour of the aircraft, the team met with an Indonesian military delegation that has already expressed deep interest in acquiring the comparatively cost-effective Indo-Brazilian platform. Fresh interest has also been shown by Israel and Brazil.

To the global market, DRDO and the MoD offer the EMB-145i in three possible categories: (a) A total solution, available as is (with modified tactical systems according to user needs), (b) As a sensor package adaptable on user-identified platforms, and (c) as a modified version of the EMB-145i that involves a co-development/component model.

"The government is very keen to see this platform exported. They have assured us full backing to get customers," says Dr Rajalakshmi.

The Indian Air Force will take delivery of two EMB-145i jets this year, completing its order. The third Embraer airframe, expected to arrive from Brazil this year, will be retained by the Centre for Airborne Systems (CABS) for research on upgrades and as a first unit for export. Indications are that Indonesia could be first in line for the jet.

"The big advantage is cost-effectiveness," says Dr Rajalakshmi. "No comparable system has all of the features that the EMB-145i has, and it's the only aircraft in its class with an in-flight refuelling capability."


LIVEFIST: ACCESS: Up Close With India's EMB-145i AEW&C

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

madokafc said:


> "We wanted our user to get the best. We had to be customer-driven from the word go," says Dr. K. Rajalakshmi, project director of the DRDO's AEW&C project, which, as Livefist reported last week, gets operational this year.
> 
> Categorised as a sensitive project given the classified nature of the sensors, electronics and systems on board, Livefist was given rare up-close access to the EMB-145i after it flew a test sortie at Aero India today, and a chance to interview the highly motivated team driving the project to delivery.
> 
> The good news is there's a lot of it. Right after Livefist was given an official tour of the aircraft, the team met with an Indonesian military delegation that has already expressed deep interest in acquiring the comparatively cost-effective Indo-Brazilian platform. Fresh interest has also been shown by Israel and Brazil.
> 
> To the global market, DRDO and the MoD offer the EMB-145i in three possible categories: (a) A total solution, available as is (with modified tactical systems according to user needs), (b) As a sensor package adaptable on user-identified platforms, and (c) as a modified version of the EMB-145i that involves a co-development/component model.
> 
> "The government is very keen to see this platform exported. They have assured us full backing to get customers," says Dr Rajalakshmi.
> 
> The Indian Air Force will take delivery of two EMB-145i jets this year, completing its order. The third Embraer airframe, expected to arrive from Brazil this year, will be retained by the Centre for Airborne Systems (CABS) for research on upgrades and as a first unit for export. Indications are that Indonesia could be first in line for the jet.
> 
> "The big advantage is cost-effectiveness," says Dr Rajalakshmi. "No comparable system has all of the features that the EMB-145i has, and it's the only aircraft in its class with an in-flight refuelling capability."
> 
> 
> LIVEFIST: ACCESS: Up Close With India's EMB-145i AEW&C


Any pictures available?? What kind of TOT if we decide to purchase this platform?


----------



## Nike

EMB-415i

ToT, maybe they will sharing with us on how to connect Eastern and Western platform into one interface system when connected to data-link system


----------



## initial_d

madokafc said:


> EMB-415i
> 
> ToT, maybe they will sharing with us on how to connect Eastern and Western platform into one interface system when connected to data-link system
> 
> View attachment 194933


Do you have the specification of this platform, is this thing gonna competes with the saab erieye


----------



## Nike

Just try google


----------



## pr1v4t33r

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Finding, killing, and eating snake (including Cobra) is one of the survival technique of Indonesian Military personnel in order to be alive at jungle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

most be tough to be a snake in Indonesia, either became a jamu or satai


----------



## Harkness

*



*

*Indonesian military mobilizes combat equipment for smooth execution of drug convicts*
Jumat, 20 Februari 2015 20:53 WIB | 843 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian military (TNI) has mobilized intelligence personnel and combat equipment to anticipate any possible disruption of the planned execution of death row convicts.

"We do not refer to a certain country, but TNI understands well that threats are not impossible," TNI commander General Moeldoko said at the TNI Headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, on Friday.

Moeldoko noted that to strengthen the TNI support, he along with the commanders of special units will create a detailed plan for security measures and will coordinate with the attorney generals office and the ministry of justice and human rights throughout the process.

This is to anticipate any possible disruption, physical or otherwise, he explained.

"Today, we will hold a meeting to discuss the possible threat issue," he stated.

He explained that intelligence units and combat equipment will be made ready at any time while commanders of special units will also be mobilized.

"I have ordered the commanders of special units today to prepare themselves well," he added.

The general remarked that the TNIs stance on the death penalty for drug convicts is clear and it will not be influenced by anyone or anything with regard to the execution plan. It fully supports President Jokowi (Joko Widodo) in his narcotics eradication efforts.

"We understand the risks (posed by narcotics use) to our future generations. We fully support President Jokowis policies for fighting it, including the execution of narcotics convicts on death row," he emphasized.

Indonesia plans to execute 11 death row convicts, including two narcotic drug convicts from Australia, Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran, as soon as possible.

Australia has already appealed to Indonesia to cancel the executions, with Prime Minister Tony Abbott even invoking Australias aid to 2004 tsunami victims in Aceh.(*)

source : antara






*Military given authority to secure vital transportation hubs *
Nani Afrida, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Sat, February 21 2015, 7:11 AM

All seaports, airports, railway networks and bus stations in the country will officially be under the protection of the Indonesian Military (TNI) following the signing of a memorandum of understanding (MoU) between the Transportation Ministry and the TNI on Friday.

Under the agreement, signed by Transportation Minister Ignasius Jonan and TNI chief Gen. Moeldoko at the TNI headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, the military could deploy personnel and weapons to secure the vital transportation hubs.

“As a matter of fact, the military has secured our vital installations for quite some time; this agreement is the formalization of the military assistance,” Jonan said, adding that the ministry had also signed a similar agreement with the National Police.

Jonan said that the security protection was needed to protect the assets, which, if left unguarded, could cause instability.

“There are many threats toward the activities of vital installations. We are thankful for the support from the military,” he said.

When pressed about what kind of threats could disrupt transportation services, however, Jonan said that the threats were of low intensity.

Under the agreement, military personnel would be deployed especially to vital transportation hubs in border regions, as well as to disaster-prone and remote areas.

Moeldoko said that the MoU was consistent with what had been ordered by President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo.

He said that the agreement was part of the TNI’s contribution to the program for accelerating national development.

“We have concluded several agreements with other ministries as well,” Moeldoko said.

Moeldoko said it would be incumbent on the TNI to respond to military threats to vital installations.

As for non-military threats, Moeldoko said that the relevant ministries would handle them.

“We will back up the effort,” he said.

Earlier, Moeldoko said the military had agreed to deploy 1,000 personnel to help the Transportation Ministry secure key facilities.

The military personnel will help the Transportation Ministry provide security in ports, airports and other important locations under the supervision of the ministry.

Following the deployment of the 1,000 personnel in the first phase, the military would add another 1,000 personnel in the next stage.

Moeldoko said the deployment of the personnel would not compromise the TNI’s overall capability as most of the soldiers involved in the program were ones approaching their retirement.

“The personnel to be dispatched for the program are those who are about to retire. This is also part of our retirement preparation program,” Moeldoko said.

Jonan declined to give details on the budget needed for the operation, saying state-owned enterprises under the transportation ministries would foot the bill.

Currently, the country has 1,246 seaports, 237 airports and 579 railway stations.

The ministry is planning to construct an additional 100 ports, 49 airports and 120 railway stations within the next five years.

Under Jonan’s leadership, the Transportation Ministry inaugurated 20 ports and 10 airports in regions across Indonesia last year.

The ministry plans to keep developing infrastructure for air, sea and land transportation, including railways, to boost economic development in the country.

source : jakartapost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

TNI - India Garuda Shakti lll Exercise
Credit to : madokaniku

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Kostrad Training
thanks to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*IndoDefence 2014: PTDI highlights benefits of KFX programme
Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
06 November 2014

State-owned PT Dirgantara Indonesia aims to utilise the capabilities it acquires through its co-development programme with South Korea and the technologies it hopes to obtain through Indonesia's Northrop F-5E replacement programme to provide enhanced fighter aircraft support for the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU).

Heri Yansyah, vice president of technology at PTDI, told _IHS Jane's_ at Indodefence 2014 that the company's involvement in the Korean Fighter Experimental (KFX) 4.5-generation fighter programme and its expected position as local partner on the programme to replace the TNI-AU's ageing F-5Es will both enable the corporation to expand its capabilities significantly over the coming decade.

IndoDefence 2014: PTDI highlights benefits of KFX programme - IHS Jane's 360

Old news, but still in the right context with the new development to acquire Su 35

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*RI may re-evaluate defense *
*partnership with Brazil: 
House *
Nani Afrida, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Sat, February 21 2015, 2:24 PM

World News






_Brazilian Air Force A-29B_

The House of Representatives' Commission I overseeing political, security and foreign affairs has supported the Foreign Ministry’s decision to recall the Indonesian ambassador-designate to Brazil, Toto Riyanto, in protest at Brasilia's delay in accepting the envoy's credentials.

Brazilian President Dilma Rousseff refused to accept Toto’s credentials on Friday in apparent anger at the execution of Brazilian drug convict Marco Archer Cardoso Moreira in a Central Java prison last month.

“The emotive behavior of the Brazil government will aggravate the bilateral relationship between the two countries,” Commission I deputy chairman Tantowi Yahya said on Saturday.

He said that Indonesia and Brazil had cooperated in the defense sector.

“Indonesia and Brazil have been partners and we allocated some funds in the 2009-2014 state budget to purchase Super Tucano aircraft from Brazil to safeguard our coastline,” Tantowi said. Besides the Super Tucano, Indonesia has also ordered multiple-launch rocket systems (MLRS) from Brazil.

Tantowi said that legislators would discuss with the Defense Ministry to evaluate whether Brazil’s government had changed their unfriendly attitude toward Indonesia.

Apart from weapons systems, Indonesia is also an important meat importer and Brazil is trying to export meat to Indonesia.

“I think Brazil is in the position that it needs us more. We have an emergency situation with drugs and we don’t need to be afraid of pressure from Brazil and Australia,” Tantowi said.

Another Brazilian national, Rodrigo Muxfeldt Gularte, is also facing the death penalty for drug trafficking offenses. (+++++)

- See more at: RI may re-evaluate defense partnership with Brazil: House | The Jakarta Post

No more Tucano?


----------



## Nike

I don't like Tucanos at all, their roles can be delegated to Attack helicopter or another low speed fighter aircraft we had in inventory. And they are not recommend seller at all with the delaying in delivery times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Military given authority 
to secure vital transportation 
hubs *
Nani Afrida, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Sat, February 21 2015, 7:11 AM

National News

All seaports, airports, railway networks and bus stations in the country will officially be under the protection of the Indonesian Military (TNI) following the signing of a memorandum of understanding (MoU) between the Transportation Ministry and the TNI on Friday.

Under the agreement, signed by Transportation Minister Ignasius Jonan and TNI chief Gen. Moeldoko at the TNI headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, the military could deploy personnel and weapons to secure the vital transportation hubs.

“As a matter of fact, the military has secured our vital installations for quite some time; this agreement is the formalization of the military assistance,” Jonan said, adding that the ministry had also signed a similar agreement with the National Police.

Jonan said that the security protection was needed to protect the assets, which, if left unguarded, could cause instability.

“There are many threats toward the activities of vital installations. We are thankful for the support from the military,” he said.

When pressed about what kind of threats could disrupt transportation services, however, Jonan said that the threats were of low intensity.

Under the agreement, military personnel would be deployed especially to vital transportation hubs in border regions, as well as to disaster-prone and remote areas.

Moeldoko said that the MoU was consistent with what had been ordered by President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo.

He said that the agreement was part of the TNI’s contribution to the program for accelerating national development.

“We have concluded several agreements with other ministries as well,” Moeldoko said. 

Moeldoko said it would be incumbent on the TNI to respond to military threats to vital installations.

As for non-military threats, Moeldoko said that the relevant ministries would handle them.

“We will back up the effort,” he said.

Earlier, Moeldoko said the military had agreed to deploy 1,000 personnel to help the Transportation Ministry secure key facilities.

The military personnel will help the Transportation Ministry provide security in ports, airports and other important locations under the supervision of the ministry. 

Following the deployment of the 1,000 personnel in the first phase, the military would add another 1,000 personnel in the next stage.

Moeldoko said the deployment of the personnel would not compromise the TNI’s overall capability as most of the soldiers involved in the program were ones approaching their retirement.

“The personnel to be dispatched for the program are those who are about to retire. This is also part of our retirement preparation program,” Moeldoko said.

Jonan declined to give details on the budget needed for the operation, saying state-owned enterprises under the transportation ministries would foot the bill.

Currently, the country has 1,246 seaports, 237 airports and 579 railway stations. 

The ministry is planning to construct an additional 100 ports, 49 airports and 120 railway stations within the next five years. 

Under Jonan’s leadership, the Transportation Ministry inaugurated 20 ports and 10 airports in regions across Indonesia last year.

The ministry plans to keep developing infrastructure for air, sea and land transportation, including railways, to boost economic development in the country.

- See more at: Military given authority to secure vital transportation hubs | The Jakarta Post


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *RI may re-evaluate defense *
> *partnership with Brazil: *
> *House *
> Nani Afrida, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Sat, February 21 2015, 2:24 PM
> 
> World News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Brazilian Air Force A-29B_
> 
> The House of Representatives' Commission I overseeing political, security and foreign affairs has supported the Foreign Ministry’s decision to recall the Indonesian ambassador-designate to Brazil, Toto Riyanto, in protest at Brasilia's delay in accepting the envoy's credentials.
> 
> Brazilian President Dilma Rousseff refused to accept Toto’s credentials on Friday in apparent anger at the execution of Brazilian drug convict Marco Archer Cardoso Moreira in a Central Java prison last month.
> 
> “The emotive behavior of the Brazil government will aggravate the bilateral relationship between the two countries,” Commission I deputy chairman Tantowi Yahya said on Saturday.
> 
> He said that Indonesia and Brazil had cooperated in the defense sector.
> 
> “Indonesia and Brazil have been partners and we allocated some funds in the 2009-2014 state budget to purchase Super Tucano aircraft from Brazil to safeguard our coastline,” Tantowi said. Besides the Super Tucano, Indonesia has also ordered multiple-launch rocket systems (MLRS) from Brazil.
> 
> Tantowi said that legislators would discuss with the Defense Ministry to evaluate whether Brazil’s government had changed their unfriendly attitude toward Indonesia.
> 
> Apart from weapons systems, Indonesia is also an important meat importer and Brazil is trying to export meat to Indonesia.
> 
> “I think Brazil is in the position that it needs us more. We have an emergency situation with drugs and we don’t need to be afraid of pressure from Brazil and Australia,” Tantowi said.
> 
> Another Brazilian national, Rodrigo Muxfeldt Gularte, is also facing the death penalty for drug trafficking offenses. (+++++)
> 
> - See more at: RI may re-evaluate defense partnership with Brazil: House | The Jakarta Post
> 
> No more Tucano?


Damn all this drama over the execution of a scum bag..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *RI may re-evaluate defense *
> *partnership with Brazil: *
> *House *
> Nani Afrida, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Sat, February 21 2015, 2:24 PM
> 
> World News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Brazilian Air Force A-29B_
> 
> The House of Representatives' Commission I overseeing political, security and foreign affairs has supported the Foreign Ministry’s decision to recall the Indonesian ambassador-designate to Brazil, Toto Riyanto, in protest at Brasilia's delay in accepting the envoy's credentials.
> 
> Brazilian President Dilma Rousseff refused to accept Toto’s credentials on Friday in apparent anger at the execution of Brazilian drug convict Marco Archer Cardoso Moreira in a Central Java prison last month.
> 
> “The emotive behavior of the Brazil government will aggravate the bilateral relationship between the two countries,” Commission I deputy chairman Tantowi Yahya said on Saturday.
> 
> He said that Indonesia and Brazil had cooperated in the defense sector.
> 
> “Indonesia and Brazil have been partners and we allocated some funds in the 2009-2014 state budget to purchase Super Tucano aircraft from Brazil to safeguard our coastline,” Tantowi said. Besides the Super Tucano, Indonesia has also ordered multiple-launch rocket systems (MLRS) from Brazil.
> 
> Tantowi said that legislators would discuss with the Defense Ministry to evaluate whether Brazil’s government had changed their unfriendly attitude toward Indonesia.
> 
> Apart from weapons systems, Indonesia is also an important meat importer and Brazil is trying to export meat to Indonesia.
> 
> “I think Brazil is in the position that it needs us more. We have an emergency situation with drugs and we don’t need to be afraid of pressure from Brazil and Australia,” Tantowi said.
> 
> Another Brazilian national, Rodrigo Muxfeldt Gularte, is also facing the death penalty for drug trafficking offenses. (+++++)
> 
> - See more at: RI may re-evaluate defense partnership with Brazil: House | The Jakarta Post
> 
> No more Tucano?




Tell them to return our money, Better use it to buy FA50 instead of Tucano.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Damn all this drama over the execution of a scum bag..



Dilma popularity is at stake after stinging Brazilian defeats over Germany last year and hence came the joke BRA7-1L around the world. Adding up with popular strikes over the raising of railway tickets and Brazil recorded an 0 percent economic grow last year. She needs something to alleviate the anger of her citizen toward something else, and hence came us with the execution of their drug lords

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

madokafc said:


> Dilma popularity is at stake after stinging Brazilian defeats over Germany last year and hence came the joke BRA7-1L around the world. Adding up with popular strikes over the raising of railway tickets and Brazil recorded an 0 percent economic grow last year. She needs something to alleviate the anger of her citizen toward something else, and hence came us with the execution of their drug lords



But this is borderline idiotic .. The Indonesian diplomat row and now this.. Lady is out of her mind.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Damn all this drama over the execution of a scum bag..



The only problem I have with Brazil or Embraer is that they're late with the Tucano delivery.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Reashot Xigwin said:


> The only problem I have with Brazil or Embraer is that they're late with the Tucano delivery.



Why not try for used A-10s instead .. Tucanos are nice too.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Why not try for used A-10s instead .. Tucanos are nice too.



Different spec A-10 is for use against Armored column. While Tucano is mostly COIN operation or something like that. We should at least look at Textron Scorpion for possible replacement:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

@madokafc ,

There is no point in continuing 'debating' with that guy.


----------



## Nike

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @madokafc ,
> 
> There is no point in continuing 'debating' with that guy.



Guys, there is more than one hohoho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Indonesia has the toughest law concerning Drugs. Just few grams of narcotics you're find yourselves get killed by rifles(execution/shot dead by the special forces) or at least, prisoned for life.


----------



## Indos

*US, Indonesia Expand Military Cooperation Agreement*




FILE - An Indonesian soldier cleans up a missile launcher during a military exhibition in Jakarta


Fatiyah Wardah
January 07, 2015 4:25 PM

JAKARTA—
Indonesia and the United States have signed an action plan to expand military cooperation and improve Indonesia's defense readiness.

The signing ceremony at the Ministry of Defense in Jakarta Wednesday was witnessed by the ministry's Secretary General, Lt. Gen. Ediwan Prabowo, and U.S. Deputy Ambassador Kristen Bauer.

After the ceremony, Prabowo said the 2015 action plan would substantially expand the U.S. Defense Institution Reform Initiative (DIRI) Program in Indonesia.

"Today we begin to ... establish a master plan for 2015. The focus of cooperation between the Ministry of Defense and DIRI is not only in one program. The cooperation would involve the directorate general’s defense strategy, defense planning and its defense potential," said Prabawo.

Bauer said defense cooperation with Indonesia is a long-term commitment for the United States.

"Our relationship continues to grow and strengthen. And our defense relationship is a key part of it and it has never been stronger. With over 500 exchanges, joint exercises and other activities last year and more planned for this year, we are very proud to be Indonesia’s top partner in mil to mil engagements," said Bauer.

The U.S. says the DIRI mission is to partner with countries to develop effective, accountable, professional and transparent defense establishments.

The U.S. cut off military ties with Indonesia over human rights concerns in the early 1990s. Full defense relations were restored in 2005.

_This report was produced in collaboration with VOA's Indonesian service.

_
US, Indonesia Expand Military Cooperation Agreement


----------



## NarThoD

*Indonesia planning to transfer Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran to Nusakambangan island under jet fighter escort.*

1 DAY AGO FEBRUARY 22, 2015 12:00AM

Video
Image
*Bali Nine lawyers welcome transfer delay*




INDONESIA PREPARES” Weapons mobilised to combat Bali Nine ‘threats’

A MOTHER’S HEARTACHE: ‘I pray Bali Nine will be executed’





The main entrance gate to Nusa Kambangan prison where the Bali Nine are due at some point to be executed. Picture: Ulet Ifansasti/Getty Images Source: Getty Images



No date has been given for the transfer but the expectation is that it could come at any time as President Joko Widodo reiterates that there will be “no delay” in the executions.

ABBOTT TO INDONESIA: Let’s not forget about the $1b tsunami aid

The head of the TNI, the Indonesian military, four-star General Moeldoko, said on Friday that his forces were prepared to meet any “threats” during the transfer and would have military and weapons systems in place to prevent outside incursions.

There is no chance Indonesian authorities seriously believe that Australian Special Forces would attempt to stage a rescue of Chan and Sukumaran.

But the general’s high-handed rhetoric was designed to remind Australia that all arms of the Indonesian government were fully behind President Widodo’s commitment to seeing the executions through.





Detailed report ... Footage aired on Channel 1 Indonesia showing how prisoners are executed. Picture: Channel 1Source: Supplied



“We will hold a meeting to discuss the possibility of threats,” the general said. “Of course, we do not indicate or refer to a particular country. However, the military deeply understands the possibility of threats.”

The paramilitary police unit, Brimob, had been expected to fly Chan and Sukumaran from Bali to Nusakambangan on a turboprop police plane, but the situation has changed as diplomatic relations between Australia and Indonesia falter yet again.

The source said the TNI would now be involved in the coming transfer, providing logistical support as well as sending a categorical message of intent to Australia.

The deployment of such a macabre high-powered escort would be unprecedented for a prisoner transfer in Indonesia’s history. Even high-level Indonesian terrorists have typically been driven in convoy to the prison island.





Gruesome ... Indonesians got an in depth look at how prisoners are executed, a fate the Bali Nine duo will soon face. Picture: Channel 1 Source: Supplied



“This is the same level they gave to Obama,” said the source, referring to the US President’s visit to Indonesia in 2011.

Indonesians have been angered by Prime Minister Tony Abbott using the $1bn in aid Australia gave Indonesia after the 2004 Boxing Day tsunami as leverage in his pleas for clemency.

Mr Abbott also raised the deaths of nine Australians, who were killed in a 2005 chopper crash off Sumatra in a post-tsunami aid mission, as part of his request for goodwill and reciprocity.

Indonesia considered Mr Abbott’s words “threats” and said it would not be intimidated. Instead, it has increased its resolve with the TNI stepping into the picture.

Nusakambangan, on the south coast of Java, is expected to be secured by sea, air and land once the prisoners are shifted to the execution island.





Pushing ahead ... Police holding the map and run through the transfer plan for the next round of executions. Picture: Adam Taylor Source: News Corp Australia



Indonesia also released an angry statement condemning to government of Brazil for its decision to “abruptly postpone” a planned meeting in which Indonesia’s ambassador-designate to Brazil was to formally present his credentials at the presidential palace, as he was set to begin his tenure.

Indonesia called the treatment of its ambassador-designate an “unfriendly act”.

Brazil strongly protested the January 18 execution of its citizen Marco Archer, on January 18, and its plans to execute paranoid schizophrenic Rodrigo Gularte along with Chan and Sukumaran in the next round.

The Ministry of Foreign Affairs said in a statement: “As a democratic sovereign state with its own sovereign, independent and impartial justice system, no foreign country nor party can and may interfere with the implementation of Indonesia’s prevailing laws, including the enforcement of laws to address drug trafficking.

*All picture belongs to their original uploader*





















Abbot thinks he hard, no he's not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Well, seems like everything has been prepared, even the jets. With 2 side of the government trying to score political points to get their constituents support, there will be no room for further negotiation. Slaps or get slap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Well, Australia must see Indonesia at different perspective, they can't dictate their own value anymore. The world is changing fast, Indonesia today is not the same with the Indonesia who just prevailed from their utmost crisis in 1999 to 2005 period. One decade is more than enough to change Indonesia. We stand at the same height with them today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

What ????? Aussie want to come and took that criminals by force ????


Well, The event maybe will be like this......... 


Indonesia Police/Army vs Aussie Army at East Timor ( sorry repeating the post, but the context is so right )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

In 10 years, Yudhoyono built Indonesia foreign policy based on theme "thousand friends, zero enemy", now within mere 100 days of Joko Widodo presidency, we already shakes our diplomacy cloud up and down. ASEAN, Brazil, Netherland, Australia, and there will be few more lining up on the years to come.

No dull moment with Jokowi, yep, exciting and fresh development for Indonesia. Haha.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Australian people doesn't share the same view with Abbot who just embarrassed the whole Australia into the new low



pr1v4t33r said:


> In 10 years, Yudhoyono built Indonesia foreign policy based on theme "thousand friends, zero enemy", now within mere 100 days of Joko Widodo presidency, we already shakes our diplomacy cloud up and down. ASEAN, Brazil, Netherland, Australia, and there will be few more lining up on the years to come.
> 
> No dull moment with Jokowi, yep, exciting and fresh development for Indonesia. Haha.
> .




Kita bikin Rame kan temanya

Asal gak ganggu China, Russia dan USA is fine to me, we can't afford diplomatic spat with those three


----------



## Indos

The tension will help Su 35 acquisition


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Australian people doesn't share the same view with Abbot who just embarrassed the whole Australia into the new low.



interesting, i found this discussion on facebook. Looks like most australian are supporting our policy on death row _*The NT News - Bali Nine duo 'love Indonesia' >> | Facebook*_

Right, we should build our strategic partnership with those three superpowers (past, current,and future) and avoid any serious tension with them. And also strengthening our partnership with all the regional powers based on mutual respect, understanding and no-interference policy on internal matter.

Su 35 would find its way wide opened now since our southern neighbor has showing an exaggerated reaction toward Indonesian internal policy. And looks like Muldoko playing his card by showing what Sukhoi fighter's jet can do in this situation. good move for our military procurement plan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

Indos said:


> The tension will help Su 35 acquisition



Until now there isn't any info when they want to buy SU35. They said that they want to wait till Rp is stable. later, Rp is getting weaker and weaker, hence, lesser number of SU35 we can afford.


----------



## Indos

baukiki88 said:


> Until now there isn't any info when they want to buy SU35. They said that they want to wait till Rp is stable. later, Rp is getting weaker and weaker, hence, lesser number of SU35 we can afford.



I hope the fall of Rubel will smooth the deal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> I hope the fall of Rubel will smooth the deal



, so far they keep insisted to be paid with US dollar as the Bank who will became the guarantee for the deal only accept the most common currency in used today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

baukiki88 said:


> Would rather take the F-35 instead of F-16 block 60. Only $30m difference $150m vs $120m if im not wrong
> 
> Probably we are not permitted to buy.



Did you forget maintenance costs over the life times say 30 years that includes systems upgrades, post sales spares(the real money for LM), ram coating.. A single F-35 costs go beyond 200m.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

Indos said:


> I hope the fall of Rubel will smooth the deal


Russian are smart, most of their export are in US$.
The fall of Rubel did not drop the price of their export goods.

The Minister of defence must secure the deal fast with Russia if they want to buy the SU35, be200 and The Amur submarine.
I have spoken to many financial analyst, many of them said that the Dollar will strengthen against major currencies and predict that it will reach Rp15000 a dollar.

I still dont understand by their statement saying that they will wait Rp to get stable. Hoping the Rp to get stronger is a fatal move. The longer they wait the lesser equipments they will get. Looks like we wont be getting a full squadron.

They get 100T rp defence budget of which only 30% for military spending. which is equal to 2.5B dlr. and have to be divided into 3 forces ($850m each), which means they can only get 10 units at most.


----------



## Indos

baukiki88 said:


> Russian are smart, most of their export are in US$.
> The fall of Rubel did not drop the price of their export goods.
> 
> The Minister of defence must secure the deal fast with Russia if they want to buy the SU35, be200 and The Amur submarine.
> I have spoken to many financial analyst, many of them said that the Dollar will strengthen against major currencies and predict that it will reach Rp15000 a dollar.
> 
> I still dont understand by their statement saying that they will wait Rp to get stable. Hoping the Rp to get stronger is a fatal move. The longer they wait the lesser equipments they will get. Looks like we wont be getting a full squadron.
> 
> They get 100T rp defence budget of which only 30% for military spending. which is equal to 2.5B dlr. and have to be divided into 3 forces ($850m each), which means they can only get 10 units at most.



It will likely be taken first by using Russian's loan, and then the payment will be done gradually. So, it is not always in cash and completed in one year budget.


----------



## Nike

Luftwaffe said:


> Did you forget maintenance costs over the life times say 30 years that includes systems upgrades, post sales spares(the real money for LM), ram coating.. A single F-35 costs go beyond 200m.



No lah, that's why i has said before it for near future project not current ones


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia might postpone plan to buy military weaponry from Brazil*
Senin, 23 Februari 2015 17:33 WIB | 578 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Vice-President M Jusuf Kalla has said the government might postpone a plan to buy military weaponry from Brazil after it has postponed the presentation of credentials by Indonesias ambassador-designate to the country.

"We are reconsidering our plan to purchase weapons (from Brazil)," Kalla told the press here Monday.

The bilateral relations between Brazil and Indonesia have become tense following Brazilian President Dilma Rousseffs unwillingness to receive Indonesian Ambassador-designate to Brazil Toto Riyanto.

"On the same evening after the refusal, the President ordered the recall (of the ambassador-designate). I communicated with the Foreign Affairs Minister to recall (him) immediately," Kalla stated.

Indonesias Ministry of Foreign Affairs has strongly protested the decision of the Government of Brazil to abruptly postpone the presentation of credentials by its Ambassador-designate to Brazil, Toto Riyanto, after formally inviting him to present the credentials at a ceremony in the Presidential Palace of Brazil at 9.00 a.m. (Brazilian time) on February 20, 2015.

"The manner in which the foreign minister of Brazil suddenly decided to postpone the presentation of credentials by the Indonesian Ambassador-designate to Brazil, when the Ambassador-designate was already at the palace, is unacceptable to Indonesia," said a statement on the ministrys official website on Saturday.

The Brazilian government has postponed the credential letter presentation in protest against the recent execution of a Brazilian drug offender by the Indonesian government. 

Indonesia will go ahead with the implementation of the death penalty on major drug offenders, despite protests from the governments of Australia and Brazil, Kalla stated.

"We have reiterated many times that we have the sovereignty and will carry out the executions. Remember that the death penalty is based on a court verdict and not a presidential instruction," Kalla noted here Monday.

He understands the right of a country to lodge its protest against the execution of its citizen. Indonesia has also protested whenever its citizens were about to be executed in other countries, he added.(*) 

Indonesia might postpone plan to buy military weaponry from Brazil - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Armoured Vehicles Asia Conference 2015*


28 April, 2015 - 29 April, 2015, Jakarta, Indonesia

Summary More information List of Speakers Registration & Tickets

Taking place in Jakarta, Indonesia in partnership with PT Pindad, the Armoured Vehicles Asia conference invites you to join regional military officials and manufacturing partners at a series of lectures, round table discussions and working groups designed to strengthen existing and to create new international partnerships for armoured vehicle stakeholders.

If you are active in the region or looking for that first project to contribute your solution to, this forum will provide you with access to the information and contacts that you need to deliver your offering.


Why Indonesia?
Indonesia has increased its defense budget over the past 5 years from $3.2 billion in 2007 to $8.1 billion in 2013
Indonesia is in the throes of a rapid transformation, swept along by its position at the heart of the world’s most dynamic economic region
The country has recorded one of the most consistent growth rates among global economies during the past decade with nearly 6 percent annual GDP growth (McKinsey SEA Report)


Indonesia and Armoured Vehicles
*Indonesia plans to buy 420 Terrex 8x8 AIFVs under license from Singapore’s ST Kinetics. In November it finalised a deal to procure 102 modernised Leopard 2 MBTs, 42 upgraded Marder 1A3 IFVs and 11 armoured recovery vehicles from Rheinmetall in a €216m ($290m) deal, which includes logistical support. The deal makes Indonesia the 18th nation operating the Leopard 2. Indonesia’s locally-built armoured personnel carrier, the 6x6 Anoa, has had a number of export enquiries since it was produced in 2009 from Malaysia, Iraq, Nepal, Oman and Bangladesh*

About PT Pindad

PT Pindad's objective is to become the leading manufacturer of defence and security equipment in Asia, by 2023 by utilising product innovation and strategic partnerships and the implementation of an integrated effort. Their primary objective is to support national development and specifically to support national defence and security.

Starting with the Nation Car project in 1993, PT. Pindad began focusing on the development of motor vehicle technology. PT. Pindad (Persero) since 1993, has been working with the various parties both within and outside the country in it’s effort to develop a special function vehicle technology, including bullet-resistance vehicles to meet market demand.

Continuous research and development is conducted to achieve future goals to increase the capacity of business and technology. The resulting product, such as : Tactical Vehicle, Panser for the TNI and Polri, special construction and automobile spare part.


Asia Driving Global Armoured Vehicle Market Growth

There is an arms race taking place in Asia. China’s defence budget has increased eightfold in the last 20 years and now many other countries in the region are looking to catch up. Both Vietnam and Cambodia have more than doubled their military spend over the last decade and other regional powers, including Japan, Philippines and Malaysia are following suit.

According to SIPRI data, the top five arms importers in the world are all based in Asia – India, China, Pakistan, South Korea and Singapore. India recently overtook China as the top arms importer after Beijing invested in its indigenous defence industry to lessen reliance on foreign deals. India is hoping to mirror China’s success in this area as it seeks to bolster its defence infrastructure and award contracts to Indian firms.

Some analysts predict that the global armoured vehicle and counter IED market will decline over the next decade, with traditional markets in the West taking the brunt of the collateral. However, while the global market is set to wane, demand in Asia will actually increase during the period. ICD Research forecasts that the market in Asia will be worth $5.4bn in 2021, up from $4.4bn in 2011. The vast majority of this will likely be spent on tactical trucks, main battle tanks (MBTs) and armoured personnel carriers (APCs)
Countries in the region such as Thailand, Singapore, Pakistan, India and South Korea face threats from insurgent groups, further increasing the requirement for armoured vehicles and other military equipment.

The 8th annual Armoured Vehicles Asia conference will create a high-level platform to address these challenges, including:
Armour requirements and procurement processes
Enhancing Survivability and Protection
Improving Vehicle Mobility and Firepower
Integrating C4I Networks and Systems into Armoured Vehicles
Capability development for armoured vehicles to improve overall mission effectiveness
Providing operational case studies and experiences of armoured vehicles in battlefield operations

Armoured Vehicles Asia 2015 is part of our highly successful International Armoured Vehicles Series, dedicated and specially contextualised to the region. Our event offers the perfect platform for high-level, senior key decision makers from the military to interact and meet with international counterparts and industry stakeholders.

Armoured Vehicles Asia Conference 2015 | ASDEvents

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

JUST FOR UPDATE.


New Updated GLOBAL firepower 17/2/2015.

1. USA
2. Russia.
3. China.
4. India.
5. United Kingdom.
6. France.
7. South Korea.
8. Germany.
9. Japan.
10. turkey.
11. Israel.
12. INDONESIA <——-hehehe surprise , jump 7 point from 19 (2014) !!!
13. Australia.
17. Pakistan.
20. Thailand. <——from 24.
21. vietnam. <——-from 23
22. Brazil.
26. Singapore. <———Biggest jump, From 44 to 26
35. Malaysia. <——-from 38.
40. Philippine. <—– drop from 37

Global Firepower Military Ranks - 2015

Pakistan has big defence budget and have more military equipments. And have nuclear warhead. I dont understand how Indonesia can go as high as 12 yet pakistan drop to 17 from 15?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Navy Research has completed their own prototype of Swamp Boats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

baukiki88 said:


> JUST FOR UPDATE.
> 
> 
> New Updated GLOBAL firepower 17/2/2015.
> 
> 1. USA
> 2. Russia.
> 3. China.
> 4. India.
> 5. United Kingdom.
> 6. France.
> 7. South Korea.
> 8. Germany.
> 9. Japan.
> 10. turkey.
> 11. Israel.
> 12. INDONESIA <——-hehehe surprise , jump 7 point from 19 (2014) !!!
> 13. Australia.
> 17. Pakistan.
> 20. Thailand. <——from 24.
> 21. vietnam. <——-from 23
> 22. Brazil.
> 26. Singapore. <———Biggest jump, From 44 to 26
> 35. Malaysia. <——-from 38.
> 40. Philippine. <—– drop from 37
> 
> Global Firepower Military Ranks - 2015
> 
> Pakistan has big defence budget and have more military equipments. And have nuclear warhead. I dont understand how Indonesia can go as high as 12 yet pakistan drop to 17 from 15?



There are so many aspect to consider, just like several factors that are presented at that website. GDP and geographical factors, for instant, are considered as well. The logic can be more understandable by looking to the scenario as if USA attack that nations, I think it is more easy for USA to take Saudi than Indonesia, since we have mountain, jungle, and huge population. Similar like Iraq and Afghanistan, even though Taliban has few fire power but with so many mountains there, it is difficult to beat. Another example is Vietnam vs USA, in this case, guerilla type of war will get advantage at that kind of environment. Of course, Moral and mentality is not considered there, but some nation has high spirit like large nation or nation who has glorious war event and old history which should become another important aspect to determine strength of a nation.

Despite that, I still think several nation should have better rank like Pakistan, Saudi, and Brazil. It is even so illogical to see Singaporean has better rank than Saudi.


----------



## Nike

Old but good BM-14 Katyusha rocket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Good Morning folks!!
Police Mobile Brigade's Ranger(Pelopor) assault rappelling
Photo credit : Setia_Agus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia's mily chief warns against obstructing death row convicts` executions*
Senin, 23 Februari 2015 20:19 WIB | 789 Views




General TNI Moeldoko. (ANTARA/Hafidz Mubarak A.)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Chief of the National Defense Forces (TNI) Gen. Moeldoko has warned against obstructing the planned execution of convicts on death row.

"Dont try to disrupt the executions by any means. The military is prepared. Dont try to introduce a scenario that will disrupt the executions," he said after concluding the second class of a course on the leadership of Banser, the security wing of Indonesias largest Muslim organization Nahdlatul Ulama, here on Monday.

TNI soldiers will make every effort to secure the execution of convicts on death row, he said, adding that special troops have been prepared to provide security before and after the executions.

Asked about the dispatch of three Sukhoi jet fighters to the Bali provincial capital of Denpasar, Moeldoko revealed the move was part of anticipatory measures.

"TNI will take security measures to anticipate the farthest possibilities," he added.

The Indonesian government is likely to go ahead with the execution of convicts on death row after President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo turned down their requests for clemency.

Two of the convicts are Australian nationals Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran who are part of the Bali Nine drug ring. They were arrested at Denpasar airport while trying to smuggle 8.3 kilograms of heroin from Indonesia to Australia.

Australia has urged Indonesia to cancel the execution of its two citizens by invoking Australian aid for the victims of the deadly tsunami that hit Aceh in December 2004.

_(Reported by Syaiful Hakim/Uu.INE/KR-BSR/B003)

Indonesia's mily chief warns against obstructing death row convicts` executions - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

COMBAT READY











KRI Oswald Launching Yakhon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Muldoko will put sukhoi on the spotlight, everytime he gets a chance, to help push TNI wish to aquire Su-35.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> COMBAT READY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRI Oswald Launching Yakhon


Is this a cruise missile being fired from ship ?





FOR GOD, COUNTRY AND TEAM





Sat 81 operators armed with HK MP5.
SAT 81 Gultor is a special CTU of Indonesian Kopassus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Mr President With Jupiter Aerobatic Team




Many Thanks And Salute To Mr President

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Is this a cruise missile being fired from ship ?
> 
> .



Yup, for more precise, it is a supersonic cruise missile, 300 Km range. Can sink a frigate using one hit only.

If you can see Youtube, it is the test






"For God, Country, and Team"

Yup, that is Kopaska

I met former Indonesian Marine, and he is so religious, his hobby is to shop religious book at mall

When our Marine ( Denjaka I think) was trained at USA, being the best there during training, and keep fasting, because the training was at Ramadhan Month

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

FH-2000 155mm Howitzer of Indonesian Army - 6 currently in service

Our Army purchases several of these as a technology demonstrator, and they go for KH-179 instead

credit to : madokafc








madokafc said:


> *Armoured Vehicles Asia Conference 2015*
> 
> 
> 28 April, 2015 - 29 April, 2015, Jakarta, Indonesia
> 
> Summary More information List of Speakers Registration & Tickets
> 
> Taking place in Jakarta, Indonesia in partnership with PT Pindad, the Armoured Vehicles Asia conference invites you to join regional military officials and manufacturing partners at a series of lectures, round table discussions and working groups designed to strengthen existing and to create new international partnerships for armoured vehicle stakeholders.
> 
> If you are active in the region or looking for that first project to contribute your solution to, this forum will provide you with access to the information and contacts that you need to deliver your offering.
> 
> 
> Why Indonesia?
> Indonesia has increased its defense budget over the past 5 years from $3.2 billion in 2007 to $8.1 billion in 2013
> Indonesia is in the throes of a rapid transformation, swept along by its position at the heart of the world’s most dynamic economic region
> The country has recorded one of the most consistent growth rates among global economies during the past decade with nearly 6 percent annual GDP growth (McKinsey SEA Report)
> 
> 
> Indonesia and Armoured Vehicles
> *Indonesia plans to buy 420 Terrex 8x8 AIFVs under license from Singapore’s ST Kinetics. In November it finalised a deal to procure 102 modernised Leopard 2 MBTs, 42 upgraded Marder 1A3 IFVs and 11 armoured recovery vehicles from Rheinmetall in a €216m ($290m) deal, which includes logistical support. The deal makes Indonesia the 18th nation operating the Leopard 2. Indonesia’s locally-built armoured personnel carrier, the 6x6 Anoa, has had a number of export enquiries since it was produced in 2009 from Malaysia, Iraq, Nepal, Oman and Bangladesh*
> 
> About PT Pindad
> 
> PT Pindad's objective is to become the leading manufacturer of defence and security equipment in Asia, by 2023 by utilising product innovation and strategic partnerships and the implementation of an integrated effort. Their primary objective is to support national development and specifically to support national defence and security.
> 
> Starting with the Nation Car project in 1993, PT. Pindad began focusing on the development of motor vehicle technology. PT. Pindad (Persero) since 1993, has been working with the various parties both within and outside the country in it’s effort to develop a special function vehicle technology, including bullet-resistance vehicles to meet market demand.
> 
> Continuous research and development is conducted to achieve future goals to increase the capacity of business and technology. The resulting product, such as : Tactical Vehicle, Panser for the TNI and Polri, special construction and automobile spare part.
> 
> 
> Asia Driving Global Armoured Vehicle Market Growth
> 
> There is an arms race taking place in Asia. China’s defence budget has increased eightfold in the last 20 years and now many other countries in the region are looking to catch up. Both Vietnam and Cambodia have more than doubled their military spend over the last decade and other regional powers, including Japan, Philippines and Malaysia are following suit.
> 
> According to SIPRI data, the top five arms importers in the world are all based in Asia – India, China, Pakistan, South Korea and Singapore. India recently overtook China as the top arms importer after Beijing invested in its indigenous defence industry to lessen reliance on foreign deals. India is hoping to mirror China’s success in this area as it seeks to bolster its defence infrastructure and award contracts to Indian firms.
> 
> Some analysts predict that the global armoured vehicle and counter IED market will decline over the next decade, with traditional markets in the West taking the brunt of the collateral. However, while the global market is set to wane, demand in Asia will actually increase during the period. ICD Research forecasts that the market in Asia will be worth $5.4bn in 2021, up from $4.4bn in 2011. The vast majority of this will likely be spent on tactical trucks, main battle tanks (MBTs) and armoured personnel carriers (APCs)
> Countries in the region such as Thailand, Singapore, Pakistan, India and South Korea face threats from insurgent groups, further increasing the requirement for armoured vehicles and other military equipment.
> 
> The 8th annual Armoured Vehicles Asia conference will create a high-level platform to address these challenges, including:
> Armour requirements and procurement processes
> Enhancing Survivability and Protection
> Improving Vehicle Mobility and Firepower
> Integrating C4I Networks and Systems into Armoured Vehicles
> Capability development for armoured vehicles to improve overall mission effectiveness
> Providing operational case studies and experiences of armoured vehicles in battlefield operations
> 
> Armoured Vehicles Asia 2015 is part of our highly successful International Armoured Vehicles Series, dedicated and specially contextualised to the region. Our event offers the perfect platform for high-level, senior key decision makers from the military to interact and meet with international counterparts and industry stakeholders.
> 
> Armoured Vehicles Asia Conference 2015 | ASDEvents


420 Units? very great indeed! We have strong relations with Singapore these years and quite often conducting joint exercise together. Terrex would be great since the USMC are interested in it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> Yup, for more precise, it is a supersonic cruise missile, 300 Km range. Can sink a frigate using one hit only.
> 
> If you can see Youtube, it is the test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "For God, Country, and Team"
> 
> Yup, that is Kopaska
> 
> I met former Indonesian Marine, and he is so religious, his hobby is to shop religious book at mall
> 
> When our Marine ( Denjaka I think) was trained at USA, being the best there during training, and keep fasting, because the training was at Ramadhan Month


Indonesians are really religious people. Girls in Uniform wearing skirts was surprising


----------



## baukiki88

As I predicted. Rp weaken.

Rupiah Selasa sore melemah Rp12.911 /dolar AS - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

Today, Krobokan Prison Bali

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

Indonesian Navy Landing Platform Dock - Makassar Class

Reposted from Timawa.net
Thanks to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Indonesians are really religious people. Girls in Uniform wearing skirts was surprising



Even though they maybe looks like liberal in the way they dress, but most girls here still pray 5 times a day. 2 Prettiest girls (one of them was a model actually at her teen ) in my big family are liberal before in the way they dress but still pray, both of them hold master degree (finance and engineering), just recently after visiting Makkah, they decide to wear Hijab. We cannot judge people now, we dont know what will happen in the future

So, just relax, every one has their own choice, using Hijab should come from women own choice, not social pressure or government law. At current regulation, Army and Police officers are not allowed to wear Hijab, but this will be changed soon. 

This is for you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Just for info:

The Indonesian Air Force uses the following missiles:

*Missile* *Origin* *Type* *Versions* *Note

Air-to-air missile
*
AIM-9 Sidewinder United States Short Range IR guided AIM-9P4 & AIM-9X on F-5E/F, F-16A/B and BaE Hawk 53/109/209
AIM-120 AMRAAM United States Medium Range active radar homing guided AIM-120C on F-16C/D
R-73



Russia Short Range IR guided on Su-27 and Su-30
R-77



Russia Medium Range active radar homing on Su-27 and Su-30
MAA-1 Piranha



Brazil Short Range IR guided on Super Tucano

*Air-to-surface missile
*
AGM-65 Maverick United States Tactical missile On BaE Hawk 209 and F-16A/B
Kh-29



Russia Tactical missile On Su-30
Kh-31



Russia Supersonic Anti Ship Missile On Su-30
Kh-59



Russia TV Guided Cruise Missile On Su-30


Indonesian Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toke115

Gegana

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Sukhoi fighter jets readied on bali*





*Patrol around Nusakambangan*




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------










-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


















.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

NarThoD said:


> Indonesian Navy Landing Platform Dock - Makassar Class
> 
> Reposted from Timawa.net
> Thanks to original uploader
> 
> View attachment 195993
> View attachment 195994
> View attachment 195995
> View attachment 195996
> View attachment 195997
> View attachment 195998
> View attachment 195999
> View attachment 196000





Looks beautiful ! This is what the Philippines is getting , right ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Whats Indonesia's current defense budget?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Looks beautiful ! This is what the Philippines is getting , right ?




similar but not the same. we can say, improved makasar/banjarmasin class.








Horus said:


> Whats Indonesia's current defense budget?



I don't know about today value, rupiah keep depreciate. More or less around 100 trilion rupiah.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Horus said:


> Whats Indonesia's current defense budget?



For Police Department around 4,2 billion US dollar, for Ministry of Defense around 8,5 billion US dollar


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> Today, Krobokan Prison Bali
> 
> View attachment 195990
> 
> 
> View attachment 195992



I like your new avatar here  I hope it is real you , well you have already seen real me though...........

Maybe there should be Indonesian Coffe Shop Thread here some day ..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

pr1v4t33r said:


> similar but not the same. we can say, improved makasar/banjarmasin class.




Looks good ! Really Impressed with Indonesia's ship-building capabilities !






Salute to you guys !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

madokafc said:


> For Police Department around 4,2 billion US dollar, for Ministry of Defense around 8,5 billion US dollar



That's a decent budget. What's the % of GDP allocated to defense?



madokafc said:


> For Police Department around 4,2 billion US dollar, for Ministry of Defense around 8,5 billion US dollar



That's a decent budget. What's the % of GDP allocated to defense?


----------



## Nike

Horus said:


> That's a decent budget. What's the % of GDP allocated to defense?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a decent budget. What's the % of GDP allocated to defense?



only 0.8 percent from National GDP and only 3 to 5 percent from National Budget who standing at 200 billion US dollar,


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Since rupiah depreciate at steady rate in the last few years, the jump/increase of defense budget will not give significant effect if we keep focusing on buying foreign military equipment. I think TNI and defense minister will gonna push for more agressive local defesene industry procurement this years and for the years to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Large parts of Indonesian military procurement paid in Euro, and the more than quarter part paid in US Dollar, and the rest paid in Yuan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Horus said:


> That's a decent budget. What's the % of GDP allocated to defense?



we can check the worldbank data here: _*data.worldbank.org/indicator/MS.MIL.XPND.GD.ZS*_




madokafc said:


> Large parts of Indonesian military procurement paid in Euro, and the more than quarter part paid in US Dollar, and the rest paid in Yuan



And if we can absorb domestically even just half of our defense procurement budget, i think we can get more defense equipment for the same cash we spend abroad to fullfil our MEF requirement.

Buy only stuff that we can't build ourself, and buy only from friendly countries that won't interfere with our domestic/internal matters.

.


----------



## initial_d

pr1v4t33r said:


> we can check the worldbank data here: _*data.worldbank.org/indicator/MS.MIL.XPND.GD.ZS*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if we can absorb domestically even just half of our defense procurement budget, i think we can get more defense equipment for the same cash we spend abroad to fullfil our MEF requirement.
> 
> Buy only stuff that we can't build ourself, and buy only from friendly countries that won't interfere with our domestic/internal matters.
> 
> .


Yes i agree, but the funny thing TNI and Polri still purchase small arms such Ak series, M4, GLOCK pistol for their inventory instead of pindad ss2 or p2 pistol.....thats not patriotic to me.....


----------



## Nike

initial_d said:


> Yes i agree, but the funny thing TNI and Polri still purchase small arms such Ak series, M4, GLOCK pistol for their inventory instead of pindad ss2 or p2 pistol.....thats not patriotic to me.....



They must keeping an update for those small arms, as they rapidly evolved in the last ten years. And small arms purchase prices is not a big bucks like Fighter purchase or Submarine purchase


----------



## initial_d

madokafc said:


> They must keeping an update for those small arms, as they rapidly evolved in the last ten years. And small arms purchase prices is not a big bucks like Fighter purchase or Submarine purchase


I dont agree with you on this, there are no great evolution on small arms technology for the past 30 years or so, we are talking about the purchase of thousand of Ak's and m4 here


----------



## Nike

initial_d said:


> I dont agree with you on this, there are no great evolution on small arms technology for the past 30 years or so, we are talking about the purchase of thousand of Ak's and m4 here



thousands? even thousand AK and M4 doesn't hit 10 million bucks

Assault rifles does evolved! that's why many advanced countries around the world starting to ditch their old rifles design and made a new ones to cope with the current threat. Not only the mechanism, the materials itself is changing and had been develop rapidly


----------



## baukiki88

The minister of defense must hedge their money against US$ first. The defence department used foreign currency the most compare to other department.

The sad part of Rp currency is that, even Indian rupee and Philippine peso are stronger than Rp.


----------



## initial_d

madokafc said:


> thousands? even thousand AK and M4 doesn't hit 10 million bucks
> 
> Assault rifles does evolved! that's why many advanced countries around the world starting to ditch their old rifles design and made a new ones to cope with the current threat. Not only the mechanism, the materials itself is changing and had been develop rapidly


The only improvement is in theaplication of the polymer on several parts, the rest is almost the same. 10 million us dollar could mean alot for pindad


----------



## baukiki88

SAF and RAAF are coming closer to buy 5-6 squadron of F35 each and they buy it fast and easy.

And we are still stuck at deciding what to purchase to replace the F5. And the sad part is, we are only buying 1 squadron, yet it takes forever for them to decide. and the Rp is getting weaker day by day.

Even Vietnam has more guts when purchasing military equipments.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia to deploy SU-27 to escort transport plane carrying condemned Australians to death row island*







Indonesia’s squadron of Russian-made Sukhoi fighter jets has a strange new mission—riding shotgun beside a transport plane hauling two Australian prisoners to an island prison where they could face a firing squad for smuggling drugs.

“The Indonesian military commander has given the order to assist the relocation of the two death defendants,” Maj. Gen. Torry Djohar said on Feb. 22. “A squadron of Sukhoi jet fighters will be prepared to escort the Hercules aircraft that will be used to transport the defendants. We will also deploy ocean patrol and land forces.”

The Sukhois will accompany a C-130 carrying prisoners Myuran Sukumaran and Andrew Chan from Bali—in the country’s south—to the remote Nusakambangan Island farther west as early as Feb. 27. Nusakambangan is a wildlife refuge that also the location of Indonesia’s most notorious prisons, housing some 2,000 inmates including terrorists and drug traffickers.

“Death row inmates are routinely whisked into the dense forest at midnight, blindfolded, asked to stand, sit or kneel and simultaneously fired at by 12 executioners aiming for their chests,” the Sydney Morning Herald reported.

“The firing squad is drawn from Indonesia’s paramilitary forces and if the prisoner is still breathing, the commander will shoot him or her point-blank in the head.”


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> only 0.8 percent from National GDP and only 3 to 5 percent from National Budget who standing at 200 billion US dollar,


Than go for at least 2 %


----------



## pr1v4t33r

With 2%GDP (more or less $B20) for defense budget, we will go spending spree for sure... but we have to wait for atleast another 3 years to make it possible. Economic development is our 1st priority, if 7% growth rate can be achieved within 3 years like what our gov planned, then we can boost our defense budget to 1.5%, and maybe to 2% if economic miracle happen, or defense/security threat mount ... he2.. wish us the best and luck.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Nusakambangan, Prison Island Patrol*





.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

Zarvan said:


> Than go for at least 2 %


what is the current pakistan military spending? is it 2%?


----------



## Harkness

*Poso selected as training ground for TNI *
Nani Afrida, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Wed, February 25 2015, 6:04 AM

The Indonesian Military (TNI) has rolled out its plan to use the restive region of Poso in Central Sulawesi as the training ground for its quick reaction strike force (PPRC). 

The PPRC has the ability to carry out combat operations anywhere in the country as it is designed for deployment at a moment’s notice.

Members of the unit come from the Army, Navy and Air Force and they are all trained to carry out the primary objective of destroying an enemy.

“In Poso, we found several security problems that should be addressed by our friends in the police force. And it is a coincidence that we will train our PPRC personnel in Poso,” Indonesian Military (TNI) chief Gen. Moeldoko said at the TNI headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta. 

The military unit can be deployed on order from the President to handle threats of terrorism, both domestic and international.

Moeldoko said Poso had been selected mainly because it was a hotbed for terrorism.

“Poso is an area where the radical group felt comfortable,” he said.

The TNI chief said the planned training in Poso was also designed to deter terror groups from running their operations.

Counterterrorism operations have been staged in Poso for the past 14 years, with no significant results. 

It has been reported that Santoso, one of the most wanted terrorists in Indonesia, is currently in Poso and members of his terror group frequently launched terror attacks in the area. 

The police have yet to arrest members of the Santoso group, which has been operating in the region for the last four years. 

The military is currently joining the police in conducting anti-terror operations in the area.

“We support the police by deploying intelligence personnel,” Moeldoko said.

Meanwhile, TNI spokesman Maj. Gen. Fuad Basya said the presence of military personnel in Poso, especially members of the PPRC, could be used as backup in case the police failed to handle terrorism problems in the area.

“If Poso cannot be handled by the police, it is possible for the military to take control of the fight against terrorist groups there,” Fuad said.

Fuad declined to give details on how many personnel under the PPRC would be deployed to join the war on terrorism in Poso.

Earlier, Fuad told _The Jakarta Post_ that the military was waiting for President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s instruction to start its operation in Poso.

“Currently, the police are conducting a security operation in Poso and the TNI is supporting by deploying intelligence personnel. The police operation will end on March 26,” Fuad said.

He suggested that the order for the TNI to join the war on terror could be issued in March. 

Poso was rocked by a sectarian conflict between Muslims and Christians from the late 1990s to the mid-2000s.

Thousands of Christians and Muslims became the victims of the conflict. Although the conflict officially ended with the signing of the Malino Accords in 2001 and 2002, the region remains a hot spot for terrorism. 

Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu has reportedly set a deadline for the conflict in Poso to be resolved in three years, assuming that the Defense Ministry and the Office of the Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister could work well together.

source : jakarta post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

baukiki88 said:


> what is the current pakistan military spending? is it 2%?


It's 2,7%
---------------------------------
S-60 routine training

thanks to Ikyu San


----------



## Nike

*Avalon 2015: ATK sees increased Asia-Pacific interest in gunship conversions*
*Gareth Jennings, Melbourne* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
24 February 2015






ATK is seeing a high level of interest in its gunship conversions, such as the AC-235 work it recently completed for Jordan (pictured). Source: IHS/Patrick Allen
ATK has received significant interest in its gunship and light attack aircraft conversions from a number of Asia-Pacific countries, a company official told _IHS Jane's_ at the Australian International Airshow and Aerospace & Defence Exposition 2015.

Interest in ATK's tactical transport gunship conversions has been particularly strong from several regional countries, with capability discussions ongoing, said John Scheiner, vice-president for International Pacific-Rim.

"Australia is very interested in the MC-27J [special mission aircraft, which ATK developed with airframer Alenia Aermacchi]; Indonesia has shown interest in the [Airbus Defence and Space] CN-235 and C-295 gunship conversions; the Philippines recently bought [surplus Lockheed Martin] C-130Ts, which we have briefed about converting [into roll-on/roll-off gunships]; and we have briefed South Korea on gunship applications for the CN-235," he said yesterday (24 February).

ATK's light attack and gunship conversion work has become especially popular over recent years, with Iraq receiving Hellfire-armed AC-208 Combat Caravans, Jordan receiving AC-235 gunships (with a contract for AC-295s expected imminently), and Italy signing for the MC-27J special mission aircraft.

As noted by Scheiner, ATK is 'platform agnostic' and is available to perform such conversions on either existing aircraft in an operator's inventory or on newly acquired platforms. In addition to the AC-208, AC-235/295, and MC-27J conversions, the company is now in discussions with Lockheed Martin to weaponise its latest variant C-130J Hercules.

What makes such conversion so appealing, said Scheiner, is the multirole capability they provide the host aircraft. This is especially true for the Asia-Pacific region, where not too many countries can afford to field 'one-trick' niche platforms.

According to Scheiner, while discussions with regional countries are ongoing, contracts are not expected in the near-term. "We're currently in discussions on capabilities, and not that close to signing contracts," he said. "There is lots of interest, but they now need to get their funding in place."

Avalon 2015: ATK sees increased Asia-Pacific interest in gunship conversions - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesian Army receives two indigenously produced LCTs*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
24 February 2015




_ An Indonesian Army indigenously produced LCU, KM ADRI XLVIII. Source: TNI-AD _

The Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Darat, or TNI-AD) has taken delivery of two landing craft tank (LCT) ships produced by local shipbuilder PT Dok Kodja Bahari.

The vessels, with pennant numbers ADRI XLVIII and ADRI XLIX, were received by the TNI-AD's chief of staff, Lieutenant General Gatot Nurmantyo, at PT Dok Kodja Bahari's shipyard in Tanjung Priok on 18 February. The pair will replace two older landing craft logistics (LCL) ships currently in service with the same pennant numbers.

In addition to the new LCTs, the service also took delivery during the handover ceremony of two new tugboats produced by the shipbuilder. All four vessels were produced with inputs from other Indonesian companies including state-owned PT Pindad.

According to specifications provided by the TNI-AD, the LCTs measure 68 m in length, 13.5 m in width, and have a draught of 2.75 m. Each vessel has a deadweight tonnage of 1,000 and can deliver up to 500 tonnes of military lift.

During the handover ceremony, Gen Nurmantyo described the ships as crucial additions to the TNI-AD's amphibious lift capabilities in the context of the country's archipelagic nature. He noted that the service may require more such vessels in the future as part of its modernisation efforts.

The two new LCTs will be inducted into the TNI-AD's supply and transport directorate.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options **ihs.com/contact*



To read the full article, Client Login

Indonesian Army receives two indigenously produced LCTs - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

23 February 2015, Indonesian Marines Corps, 1st Infantry Battalion. Inspection routine for Armaments and personnel gear. Karangpilang, 1st Army Formation, Marines Corps Heard Quarter





the row of M67 Recoilless rifle with their operator units




Pindad M60 Mortar unit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Spain Joins the Competition to Arm Indonesia*

By Arientha Primanita on 11:06 pm Feb 25, 2015






_Visitors pass in front and behind a Eurofighter Typhoon logo during the third day of the tenth edition of the 'Aero India-2015' at the Yelahanka air base in Bangalore, India, 19 February 2015. (EPA Photo/Jagadesh NV)_

Jakarta. Spain has submitted a tender to supply Eurofighter Typhoon fighter jets to the Indonesian government, entering a bidding war with other producers of combat aircraft as the country seeks to beef up its military strength.

Indonesia has dedicated 7 percent of budgetary spending to defense over the past two years in an attempt to regenerate an aging military arsenal to both match regional powers and to secure the vast archipelago.

“The competition the Eurofighter is entering is for the replacement of the regular old combat aircraft that you [Indonesia] have,” Spanish Ambassador to Indonesia Francisco Jose Viqueira Niel said on Wednesday.

The Eurofighter, whose primary users are the Spanish, German, British and Italian air forces, faces serious competition from Russia’s Sukhoi and Sweden’s Gripen aircraft.

The latter, produced by Swedish aerospace and defense company Saab, opened a representative office in Indonesia last year to seek opportunities for cooperation with the government.

“We thought the door was closed for Eurofighter. But after we went public saying we wanted to participate, we are now in the game,” Viqueira said.

The ambassador has met with senior officials including Defense Minister Ryamirzard Ryacudu, Industry Minister Saleh Husin and Indonesian Military Chief Gen. Moeldoko.

Indonesia’s military spending has risen 3.3 percent to Rp 97 trillion ($7.8 billion) in the 2015 state budget, with 40 percent of that amount dedicated to weaponry and equipment.

Viqueira said the Typhoon cost more than its competitors, but declined to name a figure, saying that it would be disclosed in government-to-government meetings between Indonesia and Spain.

Saab announced last October that Brazil had agreed to buy 36 Gripen NG jets at a total price of 39.3 billion Swedish krona ($4.7 billion), putting the plane’s unit cost at around $130 million.

Spain Joins the Competition to Arm Indonesia - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Rosoboronexport: Indonesia is interested in purchasing Su-35 fighters*

Russian Aviaton » Wednesday February 25, 2015 14:43 MSK

Rosoboronexport and Indonesia are negotiating deliveries of a batch of Su-35 jets, RIA Novosti reports with reference to Deputy CEO of the company, Sergey Goreslavskiy.

Goreslavskiy was the head of Rosoboronexport’s delegation at Aero India-2015 airshow held in Bangalore.

“We are negotiating with Indonesian specialists. However, it is too early to discuss the quantity of jets and a date for signing the deal,” Goreslavskiy said.

He reminded that recently the Commander-in-Chief of Indonesian Air Forces, Agus Supriatna, said: “Su-35 jets meet all the requirements of the national air forces”.

Rosoboronexport: Indonesia is interested in purchasing Su-35 fighters - News - Russian Aviation - RUAVIATION.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

baukiki88 said:


> what is the current pakistan military spending? is it 2%?


Its around 14 % but our economy because of corrupt politicians is to shot that is why over all budget is still around 8 billion dollars only


----------



## Nike

Terjun Tempur Kompi TrengginasSejumlah prajurit pasukan khusus Batalyon Intai Amfibi-1 (Taifib-1) Korps Marinir, melakukan terjun tempur free fall dari pesawat Casa NC212 Skuadron Udara 600 Wing Udara 1 Puspenerbal, di atas Lanudal Juanda Surabaya, Rabu (25/2). Terjun tempur free fal tersebut dalam rangka Lomba Kompi Trengginas Batalyon Taifib-1 Korps Marinir, dalam rangka HUT Ke-54 Batalyon Taifib Korps Marinir. (ANTARA FOTO/Eric Ireng)


----------



## Harkness

*RI, S’pore hope to mend military ties with new cooperation *
Nani Afrida, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Thu, February 26 2015, 7:09 AM

Indonesia and Singapore are working to improve defense relations after last year’s spat over the naming of a Usman Harun Navy corvette.

A joint press announcement from Singapore Defense Minister Ng Eng Hen and Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu revealed the two nations would engage in joint exercises, joint patrols and regular dialogue.

“Both ministers are on the same page, that it is very important to maintain cooperation and friendship between Singapore and Indonesia,” Indonesian Defense Ministry spokesman Brig. Gen. Djundan Eko Bintoro told The Jakarta Post in Jakarta on Wednesday.

Ryamizard visited his Singaporean counterpart on Jan. 28, as well as several strategic companies. During the trip, the respective defense ministers discussed strategies for strengthening defense cooperation.

Djundan said both countries would work together to curb terrorism and piracy and to enhance disaster management.

On Monday, Singapore’s Navy chief, RADM Lai Chung Han, visited Ryamizard to discuss implementation of the cooperation.

Navies from both countries have been discussing strategies for reducing piracy in the Malacca Strait and the South China Sea.

Indonesian Navy chief of Staff Ade Supandi said the government was still reviewing the plan.

“Both navies are still seeking new innovation to [spur] cooperation,” he told the Post.

The new defense cooperation between Singapore and Indonesia is a hopeful sign after a last year’s row.

In February 2014, relations between Singapore and Indonesia hit a new low after Indonesia named one of its Navy corvettes, an Usman Harun 359, after Second Sgt. Usman bin Haji Muhammad Ali and Second Cpl. Harun bin Said, who were executed in Singapore in 1965 after carrying out an Orchard Road bombing three years earlier that killed three and injured 33.

Indonesia had previously named them national heroes.

The Singaporean government later canceled a bilateral meeting concerning defense cooperation. The Indonesian Defense Ministry retaliated by cancelling a plan to attend the Singapore Airshow.

Despite the deleterious effect on bilateral ties, Indonesia stressed it would not rename the ship.

Djundan said Indonesia found no problem in the relationship between Indonesia and Singapore.

“If the relationship does not improve, we won’t stop trying with this cooperation,” he said.

source : jakarta post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*BRIDGING INDONESIA AND GREAT BRITAIN DEFENCE INDUSTRY*

Posted: Rabu, 18 Peb 2015

Category:


As a representative of British Embassy for Indonesia, Great Britain’s defence attaché, Colonel Adrian visited PT Pindad (Persero) on Wednesday, February 18th 2015. He received by Director of Technology and Development Ade Bagdja at BOD Meeting Room of PT Pindad (Persero), Bandung. The delegation also received by Vice President of Quality Assurance, Vice President of Development and Process, and Head of Communication Corporate Department.

Defence corporation between Indonesia and Great Britain has been created since long time ago. Therefore, Great Britain’s defence attaché visit to PT PIndad (Persero) aimed to keep the cooperation bridge between two countries. “On this visit, we act as representative of Great Britain Defense Industry. We hope that we could became a good bridge for defence industry cooperation between Indonesia and Great Britain,” said Colonel Adrian.

Director of Technology and Development Ade Bagdja said that PT Pindad (Persero) expressed gratefulness for Great Britain Embassy for the help on bridging defence industry between Indonesia and Great Britain. “Hopefully, we will have better connection between nations on defence field,” said Bagdja.

That day’s visit ended by production facilities visit to Special Vehicle Division to directly see the production process for some combat and tactical vehicle products of PT PIndad (Persero). (Anggia)

PT. Pindad (Persero) - Menjembatani Industri Pertahanan Indonesia dan Inggris

*BRIDGING INDONESIA AND GREAT BRITAIN DEFENCE INDUSTRY*

Posted: Rabu, 18 Peb 2015

Category:





As a representative of British Embassy for Indonesia, Great Britain’s defence attaché, Colonel Adrian visited PT Pindad (Persero) on Wednesday, February 18th 2015. He received by Director of Technology and Development Ade Bagdja at BOD Meeting Room of PT Pindad (Persero), Bandung. The delegation also received by Vice President of Quality Assurance, Vice President of Development and Process, and Head of Communication Corporate Department.

Defence corporation between Indonesia and Great Britain has been created since long time ago. Therefore, Great Britain’s defence attaché visit to PT PIndad (Persero) aimed to keep the cooperation bridge between two countries. “On this visit, we act as representative of Great Britain Defense Industry. We hope that we could became a good bridge for defence industry cooperation between Indonesia and Great Britain,” said Colonel Adrian.

Director of Technology and Development Ade Bagdja said that PT Pindad (Persero) expressed gratefulness for Great Britain Embassy for the help on bridging defence industry between Indonesia and Great Britain. “Hopefully, we will have better connection between nations on defence field,” said Bagdja.

That day’s visit ended by production facilities visit to Special Vehicle Division to directly see the production process for some combat and tactical vehicle products of PT PIndad (Persero). (Anggia)

PT. Pindad (Persero) - Menjembatani Industri Pertahanan Indonesia dan Inggris

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Flight Deck of Indonesian Navy LPD KRI Banda Aceh during the search for the lost Air Asia aircraft in Java Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Great, this can be an inspiration for the next evolution of PAL LPD

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

When we will get our San Antonio class version @pr1v4t33r ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

That would be a very big leap if we choose to procure that giant ship, maybe when we already complete the 3rd MEF phase, toward the fulfilment of "World CLass Navy" slogan. From the budget standpoint alone, San Antonio with price tag arround $1.6B, the chance is quite thin. We can get 3 Changbogo class sub with that budget. Then there is TOT issue.

Karel Doorman Joint Support Ship class seems to be natural progression for PAL LPD since we already have strong partnership with Damen and seems qiute comfortable with them and their technology.

.


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> That would be a very big leap if we choose to procure that giant ship, maybe when we already complete the 3rd MEF phase, toward the fulfilment of "World CLass Navy" slogan. From the budget standpoint alone, San Antonio with price tag arround $1.6B, the chance is quite thin. We can get 3 Changbogo class sub with that budget. Then there is TOT issue.
> 
> Karel Doorman Joint Support Ship class seems to be natural progression for PAL LPD since we already have strong partnership with Damen and seems qiute comfortable with them and their technology.
> 
> .



From where you get the picture of this design ship?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

here's the link: realitymod.com/forum/f22-military-technology/117943-karel-doorman-class-jss.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

doesn't know where i can put this news, but it is more urgent than diplomatic spat with Brazil

*70 indonesians request for evacuation from yemen: ministry*
Kamis, 26 Februari 2015 16:27 WIB | 850 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Ministry of Foreign Affairs stated on Thursday that some 70 Indonesian citizens in Yemen have registered themselves at the Indonesian Embassy there seeking evacuation.

Spokesperson for the Foreign Affairs Ministry Arrmanatha Nasir said here Thursday that to be evacuated, Indonesian citizens should first get an exit permit from the Yemeni Government.

"There are procedures. They will need an exit permit from the Yemeni Government. So far, some 20 of them have received the permits," Nasir added.

The Indonesian Government will arrange flights to bring back its citizens who have been granted the permits.

The Ministry Spokesperson noted that conditions in Sanaa, the capital of Yemen, were tolerable, although not safe.

Houthi rebels, the most powerful and organized political and military group in northern Yemen, have taken control of a large area stretching from Saada in the north to the south of Sanaa.

"According to reports from the Indonesian Embassy, regions quite far from the capital city Sanaa are calmer," he pointed out.

Previously, the Ministry stated there were around 4,000 Indonesian citizens living in Yemen; some 100 of them in Sanaa, which is the most affected city by the political turmoil in the country.

Earlier, Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi instructed the Indonesian Embassy in Yemen to announce a plan to evacuate Indonesian citizens from the Arab country.

The government has since taken two major steps.

The first step was to set up several safe houses for its citizens, such as at Wisma Duta, the Indonesian Embassy office, and the Indonesian Students Unity (PPI) Secretariat building.

The second step was to prepare safe routes through its Embassy to transport Indonesian citizens to a place from where they could be flown back home.
_
Reporting by Yuni Arisandy
Uu.A059/INE
EDITED BY INE
(T.A059/A/KR-BSR/F001) 

70 indonesians request for evacuation from yemen: ministry - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@madokafc free ticket! some of my friends was there,but there's a place is clearly save like where i stay now


----------



## Nike

Hawk 100/200 from Rusmin Nurjadin Airbase conduct sky patrol in Aceh today. Here they are taxiing in Sultan Iskandar Muda Air base














anas_nurhafidz said:


> @madokafc free ticket! some of my friends was there,but there's a place is cleraly save like where i stay now



where are you now?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@madokafc hadhromauth,tarim south yemen...one of the safest places of isis alqaedah and other terror

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> @madokafc hadhromauth,tarim south yemen...one of the safest places of isis alqaedah and other terror



keep safe bro and always contact our embassy to getting in thouch with the current condition in capital

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@madokafc thanks

Night Flight with Full afterburner (SU-30MK2)
source : FP FB indonesian air force
Credit : Letkol Pnb David Tamboto (chief of 11 squadron)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Marines Commander from First Infantry Brigade checking all of the gear and weapons of his troops before departure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Sukhoi Fleet Patroling Around Bali*





*Hawk 100/200 from Rusmin Nurjadin Airbase conduct sky patrol in Aceh*





*Yesterday, Polair unit capture 4 pirate that attacked and hijacked MT Rehoot Tanker  on 28 Januari 2015*





*Yonif Linud 501/BY live firing exercise*
















----------





.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Initially in Spain, CN 295 aircraft Later Made in Bandung*

Zulfi Suhendra - detikfinance
Friday, 27/02/2015 09:17 pm



Initially in Spain, CN 295 aircraft Later Made in Bandung said Francisco Jose Viqueira Niel, Spanish Ambassador to Indonesia

Jakarta-Indonesia and Spain continue to develop cooperation in the field of aircraft manufacturing. Advanced tactical aircraft CN 295 that was originally made in Spain, in the future will be made in Bandung, West Java.

At the beginning of the program, these aircraft Indonesia ordered 9 units, the initial 7 units had been made in Sevilla (Spain) and 2 units were made in London by PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) through the supervision of experts from Spain. To complete the squadron, Indonesia will ordered more 7 aircraft of this type and they are entirely made in Bandung.

*"Contract for 7 aircraft has not been signed. But I was told the decision has been made,"* said Spanish Ambassador to Indonesia, Francisco Jose; Viquiera Niel, while talking to the media on Thursday (02/27/2015) night.

Since the 1980s, Viquiera continued his speech, Indonesia has established cooperation with Matador State (Spain red.). Especially in the field of aviation, the two countries together make the C-212 or CN 212, between Cassa and Nurtanio (now PT DI).

Now, this type of aircraft only be made in Indonesia, precisely at the headquarters of PT DI in Bandung. The cooperation of Aircraft development continued until now, and the new planes manifold in CN 235 and most recently the CN 295.

Cooperation programs to build sophisticated CN 295 aircraft for Indonesia military defense purposes is started about 7 years ago. And Indonesia with Spain has agreed if seven aircraft were made in Spain, while the two aircraft made in Bandung.

*"Two of the last aircraft have been assembled in Bandung, 2 of 9 aircraft. Eight have been sent, while one more will be delivered in October or November," he said.*

The program will continues to build as many as seven units more planes . Viquiera said, in a few years this program will been completed and the aircraft was able to complete the squadron (16 units).

"Once the contract is signed, we started to build it and I assume a few years after the contract is signed, the program will be completed," he said

He believes the new aircraft are much more sophisticated in terms of features, technology, and up to the more update specifications than the previous production.

"It's more sophisticated than CN 212. In Electronic and avianic terms, they are all more sophisticated than ever. Now military aircraft have updates every 6 months as well as computers. Because the most important part is like a computer and the software that makes it different," he explained.

Awalnya di Spanyol, Pesawat CN 295 Nantinya Dibuat di Bandung -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Blast from the Past





Indonesian Air Force _Yokusuka _K5Y (_Shinsitei), training Aircraft






One of Yokusuka K5Y (Shinsitei) in reparation at Maguwo Air Force Base Djogjakarta (Yogyakarta today)






Indonesian Air Force K5Y (Shinsitei) in flight formation above central Java





Indonesian Air Force P-51 Mustang strike and escort fighter in flight formation_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian authorities put on a show of force in Bali on Friday, demonstrating how the Australian drug smugglers will be taken from Kerobokan jail to the penal island Nusakambangan.





*Indonesian special police hold a drill ahead of a planned transfer of Australians Myuran Sukumaran and Andrew Chan from Kerobokan Prison to Nusakambangan Prison*





*'We're ready, any time. We're ready to move for security duty,' the police commander said*





*Two armed vehicles of the Indonesian special police take part in a drill on Friday*





*A Brimob water cannon is on stand-by and the military has Sukhoi jets available to escort the plane in flight*





*Authorities plan to hold the Australians and eight others in Besi prison before they meet their end in front of a firing squad*





*Indonesian authorities put on a show of force in Bali on Friday, demonstrating how the Australian drug smugglers will be taken from Kerobokan jail to the penal island Nusakambangan*





*In the exercise, 22 heavily-armed officers clad in balaclavas took the prisoners, played by two police, on and off a military plane, represented by a bus*





_*More than 20 heavily-armed officers will escort the handcuffed Myuran Sukumaran and Andrew Chan on to the military plane that takes them to their execution*_

*dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2970642/Chan-Sukumaran-urged-accept-reality.html*
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_* Heavily armed ... The simulation shows the weaponry involved in the operation. *_

_*




Police simulation exercise ... The Barracuda and Wolf vehicles of the Paramilitary Police that will be used to take Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumatan from Kerobokan jail to the Airport. 





Locked in ... Inside the Barracuda vehicle. 





Officer stands in for prisoners ... Indonesian Paramilitary Police rehearse moving prisoners from Bali to Nusakambangan Island. 





Going ahead ... This photo from shows the police station (red-tiled roof), the shooting range (at right) and a new incomplete construction to the left, which has gone up in the last couple of days. 





Impending death ... The white structure is believed to be a mortury room to prepare the bodies after execution.


news.com.au/world/balis-paramilitary-police-hold-simulation-pre-execution-exercise-for-chan-and-sukumaran/story-fndir2ev-1227241582583*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@Zarvan 

Do you see Sidewinder there in our Hawk 100/200, actually those Hawk has similar radar capability with F-16 A/B, only 8 which is actually for training from 32 of these type of plane.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Air Force Delegation in Thailand

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baukiki88

Spain Joins the Competition to Arm Indonesia - The Jakarta Globe

Please join the discussion.. Paul Smith - Eurofighter will answer you questions regarding Eurofighter Typhoon.

Hope Indonesia Government will choose Typhoon Captor E as F5 replacement. The Technology transfer of EF2000 is very promising.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

I read some time ago (that PT Dirgantara and Eurofighter Consortium (Airbus, etc) is currently developing Eurofighter with additional fuel tank (something like F-16 Israeli) to have greater area to cover so that it can meet Air force requirement. Needs people inside PT Dirgantara to confirm that the work is still going on, since the statement I read came from PT Dirgantara director itself (Budi). If we choose Eurofighter it should be because of huge TOT that they can give, I am waiting what they can offer, as well as what Russia can offer to us in term of TOT matter







Israel F-16 with additional fuel tank attached on the body.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Indos said:


> I read some time ago (that PT Dirgantara and Eurofighter Consortium (Airbus, etc) is currently developing Eurofighter with additional fuel tank (something like F-16 Israeli) to have greater area to cover so that it can meet Air force requirement. Needs people inside PT Dirgantara to confirm that the work is still going on, since the statement I read came from PT Dirgatara director itself (Budi). If we choose Eurofighter it should be because of huge TOT that they can give, I am waiting what they can offer, as well as what Russia can offer to us in term of TOT matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel F-16 with additional fuel tank attached on the body.


although the price each unit is almost as same as F-35, but with great technology transfer they offer, i hope it worthed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Eurofighter with CFT is gimmick for Malaysian MRCA competition, i have read it in Flight Global magazine long time ago. CMIIW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harkness

*Spain: Eurofighter Typhoon the best choice for RI *

Novan Iman Santosa, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Fri, February 27 2015, 8:21 AM

Spain stressed on Wednesday that the Eurofighter Typhoon jet fighter is the best choice for Indonesia to modernize its air force when it comes to technical capabilities and the transfer-of-technologies offer.

Spanish Ambassador to Indonesia Francisco José Viqueira Niel said that the Typhoon might be more expensive than its competitors, but it offers a better operational cost over the jet fighter’s life cycle of some 30 years.

“The competition is for the replacement of the F-5. There are many serious competitors,” Niel told journalists on Wednesday.

“The main thing is that our product is better. The Typhoon is built with engines to last the entire life cycle.”

Niel said that although the Typhoon was slightly more expensive, in the end it was much cheaper because there was no need to replace the engine.

The Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU) made it public that it wanted to replace its ageing F-5 E/F Tiger IIs with Russian-made Sukhoi Su-35s, the latest model of the Flanker family. Currently, TNI AU operates a mixed fleet of single-seater Su-27s and double-seater Su-30s in the 11th squadron based at the Sultan Hasanuddin Air Force Base in Makassar, South Sulawesi.

Engines for the Flankers, however, have a very short lifetime when compared to Western-built jet fighters.

Another strong contender is the single-engine Swedish-built SAAB Gripen, while both the Flanker and Typhoon are twin-engine jet fighters.

Niel said Gripen was a good fighter, but not the best for Indonesia considering the vast airspace and maritime space to be covered.

“With the Typhoon’s range of operations, you can cover the entire Indonesian air space, including the 200-kilometer exclusive economic zone, with the two existing air bases,” he emphasized.

*Another interesting reason to pick the Typhoon, Niel said, is the transfer-of-technology package.*

“We have the know-how. The Eurofighter package is quite interesting as almost all of it can be used in IFX,” he said, referring to the KFX/IFX jet fighter development being pursued by South Korea and Indonesia.

Even if Indonesia decided not to buy the Typhoon, Niel said the avionics and electronics can be acquired to be used in the indigenous jet fighter program.

The Swedes and Russians are also offering various types of transfer-of-technology packages to sweeten their deals.

Spain’s long relations with Indonesia in the aerospace sector has given it the appointment as the representative of the four-country Eurofighter consortium, which also includes Germany, Italy and United Kingdom.

Niel said the cooperation started between PT Industri Pesawat Terbang Nurtanio (IPTN) and Construcciones Aeronauticas Sociedad Anonima (CASA) in the 1970s to build the C-212 Aviocar light transport aircraft. The aircraft is licence-built and was given the designation NC-212 in Indonesia. Now the production of this type is located solely in Bandung as the Spaniards are focusing on bigger aircraft types.

PT IPTN is now known as PT Dirgantara Indonesia, while CASA is now part of Airbus Defense and Space.

On another note, Niel said there were plenty of other opportunities other than the defense sector to be explored.

He said the bilateral trade between the two countries stood at ¤2 billion (US$2.27 billion) in 2014, which could have been higher considering the potential both countries have.

“We can cooperate more in the infrastructure and of the world’s top 10 construction firms were from Spain.

“Two Spanish companies, Tecnica Reunidas and Centunion, built the Dumai refinery in the 1980s at about the same time with the cooperation between IPTN and CASA.”

Niel said that more investment in the infrastructure sector, especially ports, railways and highways, would help Indonesia grow even faster, up to 10 percent.

source : thejakartapost

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Force down after black flight




Over newmont
credit : Wanda surijohansyah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Navy tightens maritime security*
Jumat, 27 Februari 2015 17:28 WIB | 656 Views




MV Kour Son 77 was blasted in Anambas Islands, Riau Islands Province, in December. (ANTARA FOTO/Joko Sulistyo)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Navy is implementing measures to tighten security in its maritime territory, Admiral Ade Supandi stated.

The Navy has established cooperation with the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry to confiscate foreign boats caught illegally fishing in Indonesian waters, Supandi noted here on Friday.

During a security operation conducted on January 21-25, 2015, the navy seized seven foreign boats and seven Indonesian boats for fishing illegally in Indonesian waters.

The seven foreign boats comprised four Vietnamese boats, one Thai, and two Philippine boats.

The four Vietnamese boats were caught by the maritime affairs ministry's Hiu Macan 001 boat in Natuna Sea, on January 22, 2015.

The Thai boat was detained by KP Hiu 008 boat on January 25, 2015.

The Indonesian authorities have yet to arrive at a decision on whether to sink the Philippine boats.

President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo, who vowed to revive the past maritime glory of Indonesia during his tenure as the head of state, is determined to stop the entry of illegal foreign fishing boats into Indonesian waters. 

According to data, Indonesia suffered annual losses of some Rp300 trillion, or US$24.27 billion, due to illegal fishing activities. 

Some 5.4 thousand fishing vessels reportedly operated illegally in Indonesian waters as the government did not take firm action against them.

indonesian Navy tightens maritime security - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

SIGMA class progress, the arrival of Bridge modul credit to Ambalat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Pindad Ready to Producing Large Caliber Munition*





Indonesian Government is very supportive to use the domestic production of defense equipment, especially weapons products, one of which is a commitment to increase the absorption of production PINDAD.

Bandung (ANTARA News) - PT PINDAD has been signing a number of cooperation commitments with strategic partners from abroad in the development of large-caliber ammunition (MKB) to meet the needs of the military.

"In improving the competence of large caliber ammunition production,PT PINDAD been cooperating with strategic partners from abroad who already have a high reputation in the production of large-caliber ammunition," said President Director of PT PINDAD Silmy Karim in Bandung on Saturday.

According to him, large caliber munitions will be produced and develop is the caliber of 20 mm, 40 mm, 76 mm, 90 mm, up to 105 mm all of them will be made in Turen, Malang.

For large caliber munitions, the latest products that have been tested and certified by the Ministry of Defence ranks Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) Army is 105 mm caliber cannon shells.

The development also includes a 90 millimeter cannon armored Badak were supposedly only two countries in the world to develop this caliber size.

For large munitions development program, PT PINDAD receive a visit from the Minister of National Development Planning (PPN) and Head of the National Development Agency (Bappenas), Andrinof Chaniago and Industry Minister Saleh Husin on Friday (27/2).

The Government fully supports the development of business, technology and engineering capabilities of PT PINDAD toward fullfilment of self producing capability for the defense industry in which had been mandated in National Act No. 16 of 2012.

"The government supports the and very concern in the domestic production of defense equipment, especially weapons products, one of which is by a commitment to increase the absorption PINDAD production," said Silmy.

In addition to developing a large munitions, PINDAD produce a variety of combat vehicles such as Anoa and Komodo with various variants and products rifles and pistols.

Meanwhile Vice President Ammunition PINDAD I Wayan Sutama mentioned PT PINDAD readiness for the development and production of large-caliber ammunition. Munitions production, in which will be done in the PT PINDAD factory in Turen, East Java.

"PINDAD very ready to produce large caliber, one 105mm, 90mm, 76mm mountain gun munition and mortar bombs," said Wayan Sutama.

According to him, next to PINDAD can meet the needs of military munitions, especially for armored vehicles and tanks belonging to the military, as well as some ammunition for the Air Force and Navy.

"For the development of 90mm caliber is quite complicated, but in the end PT PINDAD been able to make it and realized it. The caliber was quite complicated because in it there are fins, but after all we can produce it" said Wayan
Editor: AA Ariwibowo

http://www.antaranews.com/berita/482543/pindad-mitra-kembangkan-munisi-kaliber-besar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*TNI issues social media warning to its personnel*

The Indonesian Military (TNI) has warned its personnel against using social media, as it says doing so may compromise national security.

On Friday, the Indonesian Air Force issued a letter reminding personnel active on social media of the dangers of using such platforms.

The order stipulates that Air Force personnel are not allowed to post comments on social media that contradict government and military policy.

The letter also bans personnel from posting information about their activities and says personnel are forbidden from commenting on social, political, economic and cultural issues, as well as military affairs, on any social media platforms.

Officials from the Air Force, however, declined to give details on the reasons behind the order.

“This letter is a concrete step to follow up on a previous letter issued by Indonesian Military chief Gen. Moeldoko on how military personnel should use social media,” Air Force spokesperson Commodore Hadi Tjahjanto told The Jakarta Post on Friday.

Hadi was quick to add that the letter was not an outright ban on TNI personnel using social media.

“This is actually not a ban, but they [military personnel] should know better what is proper to say and what is not,” Hadi said.

TNI spokesperson Maj. Gen. Fuad Basya said that guidelines for TNI personnel on using social media were normal, as many countries were now engaged in cyber-related conflicts.

He said the rule could be a preventive measure to anticipate the leaking of state and military secrets.

“The punishment for revealing state secrets is very harsh. For me, death is not enough,” Fuad said, adding that not many experienced soldiers could use social media wisely.

He complemented the Air Force for issuing the order and said the Army and Navy had to follow suit.

Army spokesperson Brig. Gen Wuryanto acknowledged that Army personnel had also been warned about their social media habits.

“The Army allows its personnel to use social media, but only if they can do so responsibly. They know what to do with social media,” he said.

The letter was issued after a number of social media misadventures involving military personnel emerged.

In one case, First Lt. Zulfikar Rakita Dewa was reported to the Military Police after allegedly deceiving a woman who he met via Path, a social media outlet.

Zulfikar is the son of West Java Deputy Governor Deddy Mizwar.

The woman, who identified herself as Riana Rara Kalsum, claimed Zulfikar had used Path to seduce her, including by offering her a trip to Europe. Zulfikar and Riana did travel to Europe but the woman later claimed she had been abandoned by the TNI member.

Riana then publicly claimed she was pregnant as a result of her affair with Zulfikar.

With the case on local TV gossip shows, the Army was forced to clarify any possible wrongdoings committed by Zulfikar.

The case remains under the investigation of the Military Police.

Social media is also popular among the military’s top brass.

Moeldoko, for instance, has his own Twitter account, @Generalmoeldoko, from which he updates his 66,000 followers on military affairs.

Recently, the social media scene was abuzz with a tweet many attributed to Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu.

Recently, the Twitter handle @Ryamizard_R gave details on the TNI’s capability to survive an attack in the event of warfare.

The Defense Ministry later clarified that Ryamizard had never had a social media account and that the account was likely bogus.

“We’re trying to close this account as it doesn’t belong to minister Ryamizard,” one official from the ministry told the Post.

The account was suspended on Friday. 

TNI issues social media warning to its personnel | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

*Navy Modernization Program continues*

JAKARTA, KOMPAS-Navy defense equipment modernization program continues. The modernization of defense equipment is to support the government's agenda Jokowi-JK maritime axle to make Indonesia as one of the prominent maritime player in the world.

Chief of Staff Navy Adm Supandi Ade said that in the event welcoming DNG Journalists at the Navy Headquarters in Jakarta, Friday (27/2). Ade said, he continued a variety of programs that pioneered Admiral (Ret) Marsetio.

"The submarine was able to lean and docking on the base of Submarine pen in the Gulf of Palu, Central Sulawesi. Supplies of technical support is being completed. Procurement of new Naval Vessels still continued, such as hydro oceanographic ship and a replacement training ship KRI Dewaruci," said Ade.

Ade explained hydro oceanographic ship will sail to the French-made Indonesia in April 2015. The ship was scheduled to arrive in the country around June 2015.

Navy also rebuild the training ship KRI Dewaruci replacement with the same models. Screen masted tall ship all types Brigantine in which has long 78m, 20m longer dr Dewaruci, built in Spanish Shipyard and expected to be completed in 2017.

While KRI Dewaruci will become a floating museum as a tribute to the maritime traditions of Indonesia. Another Naval vessels also to be built, such as KRI Bituni for transporting MBT Leopard in domestic shipyards.

Ade asked TNI AL ttp open to the media and continue to build public confidence in their professionalism. Navy ready to assert sovereignty Indonesiadi Ocean, including the handling of illegal fishing by foreign vessels.

*Expansion of PINDAD*

As one of SOE who manufacturers combat vehicles, weapons, and ammunition which is based in Bandung West Java, PT Pindad, right now focus on developing large-caliber ammunition. This program aims to reduce dependence on foreign product in defense industry technology to face the increasingly fierce market competition.

"Large caliber ammunition such as 20mm, 40mm, 76mm, 90mm, and 105mm made in Turen, Malang, East Java. So far, we had 105mm ammunition already certified by Ministry of Defence and the Army," said President Director of PT PINDAD Silmy Karim when receiving Industry Minister Saleh Hussein and minister National Development Planning / Head of Bappenas Andrinof Koata Chaniago in Bandung.

In addition to seeing a variety of large-caliber ammunition, Silmy also invited Saleh and Andrinof to looking at production of combat vehicles like Anoa and Badak.

PINDAD this year getting capital injection of Rp. 700miliar from Budget of 2015 fiscal year, said PT PINDAD Husein said must getting support of all parties. He urged all government agencies to prioritize domestic production. (ONG / CHE)

Source: Compass Print 02.28.15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Joint Exercise Lantern Iron 2015, between US Marine and Indonesian Marine Taifib

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

I got it in Pakistan Forum, I think it is important to share, since in Indonesia we didnt get this data :

1965 War : Indonesian Submarine? - Military History Archive - PakDef.org : Pakistan Military Consortium

"Few days ago i was having a discussion with my father about muslim Ummah, and he told me that in the 1965 Indo-Pak war Indonesia's General Suikarto (or Suikarno or some thing like that) send one of his submarine to help guard East Pakistani waters. He told me that he read it in a newspaper. So any info regarding this submarine and this issue?

BTW my father is not a military man."

Admin
"Yes, it is true and it was President Soekarno. Air Marshal M Asghar Khan has mentioned this generosity and fraternal spirit demonstrated by Indonesia in his book "The First Round".

Admin
"Sorry for the late reply on this topic. I am really busy these days with work and studies. Yes, I have the book and the navy related paragraphs from AM Asghar Khan book have also been re-produced in the ‘Story of Pakistan Navy 1947-1972’ from which I am scanning them. "

Admin
"BTW there is also a picture in the book ‘Story of the Pakistan Navy 1947-1972’ showing some PN officers with Indonesian submariners abroad an Indonesian submarine. I will scan the picture some other time."

Admin
"Alright, now I know the names of the Indonesian submarines that were dispatched to Pakistan during the 1965 war. Both submarines were Soviet W Class submarines with a crew of about thirty and one was named _Nagarangsang_ and the other _Bramaastra_. The Indonesian Captain of the _Bramaastra_was Capt. (Lieut.) Basuki. The Pakistani officer on the _Nagarangsang_wasLieut. Sultan Ahmad (later on he became CNS, Bangladesh Navy) and on _Bramaastra_it was Lieut. YH Malik (retired as an Admiral)."






KRI Nagarangsang

@Horus @waz @Slav Defence @DESERT FIGHTER @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

On the operation we too gave a battalion strength of PT-76 and unknown quantity of BTR-50 too to Pakistan, and later on Suharto prefering to transfer much of Soviet made equipment like AA gun, artillery, Ak series, mosint nagan and etc. to Pakistan and Afghanistan to support their war against Soviet in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia’s New Military Commands: A South China Sea Focus?*

Last week, The Jakarta Post reported that the Indonesian military would focus its future operations in the western part of country to deal with foreign threats, including in the South China Sea. The report is interesting to consider given ongoing plans to restructure the Indonesian military’s commands over the next decade.

The newspaper quoted Indonesia’s outspoken military chief General Moeldoko as saying that Indonesia’s forces – which according to military plans would form joint regional commands (locally abbreviated Kogabwilhan) to be in place by 2024 – would focus on the west of the country, especially in Sumatra and Kalimantan given flash points like the South China Sea.

“In the future, we expect that the South China Sea will be a flash point. So a task force, such as the Kogabwilhan, will be very important,” Moeldoko said.

Put simply, the essence of the Kogabwilhan concept is to structure the military into multi-service regional commands consisting of a combination of army, air force and navy units and led by generals who would be able to respond quickly and flexibly to flash points with greater autonomy relative to the central leadership in Jakarta.

The Kogabwilhan idea is not a new one, and former Indonesian president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono had begun plans to implement it as early as 2008. His successor and Indonesia’s current president Joko “Jokowi” Widodo agreed to continue with these ongoing plans last November.

The specifics, however, are still unclear. Moeldoko had previously proposed the establishment of three Kogabwilhan groups to Jokowi and his team. Geographically, the three groups were speculated to focus on the western, eastern and central parts of the country, and one was believed to be located in Sulawesi and a second in Papua. In line with this, The Jakarta Post report and Moeldoko’s comments might be simply suggest that the third Kogabwilhan group will indeed be located in the western part of the country and that it would focus its operations on dealing with foreign threats particularly in Sumatra and Kalimantan.

If so, that would seem to make sense. As military expert and researcher at Indonesia’s Center for Strategic and International Studies Iis Giandarsah says, “the most immediate flashpoints are located near the land and sea borders of Sumatra and Kalimantan.” While the threats are many, one of them would be the South China Sea. As I have written before, while Indonesia is technically not a claimant in the South China Sea disputes, Jakarta is increasingly concerned about how the nine-dash line overlaps with the waters surrounding the resource-rich Natuna Islands and has played a role in facilitating dispute resolution efforts more broadly. It is also in the process of building up its own capabilities.

That being said, it is important to keep two things in mind. First, the South China Sea focus in Indonesia’s joint commands is far from a novel development. Under Yudhoyono, Indonesia reportedly planned to have four Kogabwilhan groups with one of them heavily focused on the Natuna flash point.

Second, getting these commands finalized over the next few years is a challenge. Ensuring all services are equally represented within these commands is by itself revolutionary idea because the army has traditionally dominated things in Indonesia. Then there are other questions such as how leadership within these commands would work and the sorts of threats they should each be responsible for. It is important to keep these considerations in mind even as we learn more about Indonesia’s joint commands in the future.

Indonesia’s New Military Commands: A South China Sea Focus? | The Diplomat

*China’s Neighbors Bulk Up Militaries*

Despite Beijing’s efforts to cool tensions, many nations prepare for potential conflict

MANILA—China’s neighbors are moving forward with the modernization of their militaries with new fighter jets, submarines and other hardware, even as Beijing has tried to tamp down territorial tensions in the region.

The military buildup is an indication that many Asian countries see little reason to adjust their long-term preparations for potential friction with China, despite Beijing’s diplomatic and economic charm offensive.

China made a dramatic shift in its diplomatic approach at a summit in Beijing in November, adopting a more conciliatory tone. This included the first face-to-face meeting between Chinese President Xi Jinping and Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe since both took power in 2012.

That came after China pledged to invest billions in regional ports and infrastructure, with great potential benefits for its neighbors.

Many Asian nations are participating in those programs or receiving other Chinese aid. But underlying sources of tension haven’t gone away.

It has only been half a year since Vietnamese and Chinese vessels were jostling off islands claimed by both countries after China parked a giant oil rig there. A few months after that, Indian and Chinese troops tussled for weeks in the Himalayas along the countries’ disputed border.

Vietnam recently received the third of six new Russian submarines, valued at about $2 billion in total—a landmark for a country that has never had submarines. It also ordered six Russian frigates and is increasing the size of its Sukhoi fighter-jet fleet to 36 planes.

Smaller nations like Vietnam don’t expect to seriously challenge China’s military, but want to make China think twice before pressing claims.

“At the minimum we have to decrease China’s ability to act with impunity,” a Philippine defense official said, recalling China’s 2012 capture of the disputed Scarborough Shoal.

A Vietnamese Foreign Ministry spokesman said Vietnam’s military programs weren’t aimed specifically at China. “The purchase of defense equipment is a normal practice of all countries in the world,” said Nguyen Thi Thai Thong.

Better-equipped countries, such as India and Japan, want China to respect them as military equals.

India is establishing a new mountain corps for deployment along its Himalayan boundaries. It is also testing ballistic missiles with a range of over 3,000 miles, which could strike inside China. In January, India test-fired one of the missiles from a mobile launcher for the first time at an island off its northeastern coast.

BULKING UP

Asian nations are making big investments in new military hardware. Some of the latest purchases (with seller in parentheses):

INDIA

126 Rafale fighter jets (France)
22 AH-64E Apache gunships (U.S.)
8 P-8I Poseidon maritime surveillance aircraft (U.S.)
INDONESIA

3 Chang Bogo-class submarines (South Korea)
24 F-16 fighter jets (U.S.)
16 Sukhoi Su-27/Su-30 jets (Russia)
8 AH-64E Apache gunships (U.S.)
JAPAN

4 helicopter carriers (Japan)
42 F-35 Lightning II stealth fighters (U.S)
17 V-22 Osprey tilt-rotor aircraft (U.S.)
MALAYSIA

2 Scorpene submarines (France)
6 Gowind-class frigates (France)
PHILIPPINES

12 FA-50 fighter/trainer jets (South Korea)
2 Hamilton-class cutters (U.S.)
VIETNAM

6 Kilo-class submarines (Russia)
6 Gepard-class frigates (Russia)
36 Sukhoi Su-30 jets (Russia)

Tokyo is setting up Japan’s first amphibious operations unit to defend East China Sea islands contested by China and is adding 42 F-35 Lightning II stealth fighters. Japan is increasing its defense budget by 2% in the fiscal year starting April 1.

China continues to outpace its neighbors in military spending—its military budget has grown around 10% annually for the past two decades.

The U.S. has encouraged its allies in Asia, particularly Japan, to build up military capability, which takes some pressure off Washington itself and also creates markets for U.S. weaponry.

India’s military hardware paraded before President Barack Obama in New Delhi in January included a Boeing Co. P-8I antisubmarine-warfare plane and Lockheed Martin C-130J transport aircraft, which could help rush troops and equipment to India’s Himalayan boundary with China.

Vietnam is poised to receive American surveillance aircraft and other systems as Washington and Hanoi improve diplomatic ties.

The U.S. partially lifted a long-standing arms embargo on Vietnam last October.

Still, a stronger Vietnamese military isn’t likely to deter any future moves by Beijing.

China has been “disconcerted” by Vietnam’s modernization plans, said Tim Huxley, executive director of IISS-Asia, a Singapore-based security think tank. But Zhang Baohui, a politics professor at Lingnan University in Hong Kong, said China is confident of its military superiority over the Vietnamese.

“The buildup of the weaker party won’t much motivate the stronger party,” he said.

Despite complaints from South China Sea neighbors, China continues to reclaim land to build new bases in disputed waters. Last month, Philippine officials said a new island capable of supporting a large Chinese airstrip at Fiery Cross Reef in the contested Spratly Islands was “50% complete.”

Vietnam showed that it, too, remains wary of Chinese activities in contested seas, joining Manila in denouncing Beijing’s land-reclamation projects. Pham Binh Minh, Vietnam’s deputy prime minister, visited Manila in late January for talks about upgrading the two countries’ security ties, partly to help block China’s regional expansion.

China says it has “indisputable sovereignty” over the Spratlys and the waters around them. “The relevant construction and maintenance that the Chinese government does on them are China’s legitimate rights,” the Defense Ministry said.

China has long argued that military modernization is normal. But Beijing has criticized Japan for easing restrictions on its Self-Defense Forces, saying Tokyo is “deliberately fabricating the China threat.” In 2013, after Tokyo launched its second helicopter carrier, China said it was “concerned over Japan’s constant expansion of its military equipment.”

Beijing spent five times more on defense than the ten Southeast Asian countries combined in 2013, according to Sipri, a Swedish security institute, with investments in stealth planes, aircraft carriers and other cutting-edge capabilities.

Meanwhile, its neighbors are also bulking up. The Philippines ordered a dozen Korean fighter jets valued at $410 million, and has earmarked $1.8 billion for new hardware over the next two years, including naval frigates.

Malaysia is in the market for new fighter jets and has recently received its first pair of submarines, bought from France for roughly $2.2 billion. Indonesia has plans to station newly purchased Korean submarines and U.S. Apache gunships near islands it deems vulnerable to Chinese encroachment.

China isn’t the only reason Asian countries are spending more on defense, of course. In Southeast Asia especially, countries have long had weak militaries in need of new equipment just to keep operating. Many of them have their own rivalries as well.

But taken together, the latest spending could just wind up raising the risks of a deadly confrontation if tensions worsen.

Some experts say stronger militaries elsewhere could change the strategic calculus for Beijing eventually, possibly making it more willing to negotiate settlements. “The last thing China wants is to surround itself with modern, capable militaries,” said Richard Javad Heydarian, a political science professor at De La Salle University in Manila. As its neighbors upgrade militarily, “China is bound to face greater risks of unwanted escalation and resistance.”

—Yuka Hayashi contributed to this article.

Write to Trefor Moss at Trefor.Moss@wsj.com

China’s Neighbors Build Up Militaries - WSJ


----------



## Nike

Iranian Navy Vessel visit Jakarta Tanjung Priok port











Indonesian Navy Fleet at Tanjung Priok Port

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

madokafc said:


> *Indonesian Navy tightens maritime security*
> Jumat, 27 Februari 2015 17:28 WIB | 656 Views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MV Kour Son 77 was blasted in Anambas Islands, Riau Islands Province, in December. (ANTARA FOTO/Joko Sulistyo)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Navy is implementing measures to tighten security in its maritime territory, Admiral Ade Supandi stated.
> 
> The Navy has established cooperation with the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry to confiscate foreign boats caught illegally fishing in Indonesian waters, Supandi noted here on Friday.
> 
> During a security operation conducted on January 21-25, 2015, the navy seized seven foreign boats and seven Indonesian boats for fishing illegally in Indonesian waters.
> 
> The seven foreign boats comprised four Vietnamese boats, one Thai, and two Philippine boats.
> 
> The four Vietnamese boats were caught by the maritime affairs ministry's Hiu Macan 001 boat in Natuna Sea, on January 22, 2015.
> 
> The Thai boat was detained by KP Hiu 008 boat on January 25, 2015.
> 
> The Indonesian authorities have yet to arrive at a decision on whether to sink the Philippine boats.
> 
> President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo, who vowed to revive the past maritime glory of Indonesia during his tenure as the head of state, is determined to stop the entry of illegal foreign fishing boats into Indonesian waters.
> 
> According to data, Indonesia suffered annual losses of some Rp300 trillion, or US$24.27 billion, due to illegal fishing activities.
> 
> Some 5.4 thousand fishing vessels reportedly operated illegally in Indonesian waters as the government did not take firm action against them.
> 
> indonesian Navy tightens maritime security - ANTARA News


so some 5,400 illegal foreign fishing vessels catch 24-25 billion USD a year? is it correct?
can any indo member tell me how many fishing vessels your country operate and how much worth in dollar are their catches a year?


----------



## Indos

@Viet : Dont play with number here, I also dont believe with that figure, but the point of this hard punishment is that any thieve should get punished, no matter how much actually we lost because of that act.

Just move your boat from our water. Case closed. If we apply shariah Islam, your country men hand will be cut off then, try to do that near Aceh region some time if you really want to test hard core Muslim approach ..........


----------



## Viet

Indos said:


> @Viet : Dont play with number here, I also dont believe with that figure, but the point of this hard punishment is that any thieve should get punished, no matter how much actually we lost because of that act.
> 
> Just move your boat from our water. Case closed. If we apply shariah Islam, your country men hand will be cut off then, try to do that near Aceh region some time if you really want to test hard core Muslim approach ..........


Don´t get me wrong, I don´t support illegal fishing. I just question the number your government claims, the losses through illegal fishing and the punishment your country imposes on.

illegal fishing is not a new phenomene, not just in indonesia but entire Asean. I question your actions. indonesia fishermen don´t do illegal fishing in other country waters, including ours? indonesia pirates are infamous, aren´t they?

shariah Islam? cutting off their hands? do you want to threaten us? ha ha ha too weak. I recall after our victory over the muslims in champa in the 15 century, we beheaded 30,000 captured soldiers (60,000 cham soldiers already had not survived during the great battle), castrating the young, destroyed their temples (we built ours on their ruins) and enslaved the entire populace. that is the price they paid for their aggression against vietnam.

That was our hardcore approach. vietnamese style.


----------



## Indos

Viet said:


> Don´t get me wrong, I don´t support illegal fishing. I just question the number your government claims, the losses through illegal fishing and the punishment your country imposes on.
> 
> illegal fishing is not a new phenomene, not just in indonesia but entire Asean. I question your actions. indonesia fishermen don´t do illegal fishing in other country waters, including ours? indonesia pirates are infamous, aren´t they?
> 
> shariah Islam? cutting off their hands? too weak. I recall after our victory over the muslims in champa in the 14 century, we beheaded 30,000 captured soldiers (60,000 cham soldiers already had not survived during the great battle), castrating the young, destroyed their temples (we built ours on their ruins) and enslaved the entire populace. that is the price they paid for their aggression against vietnam.



Well, if you ask my opinion, with vast area that our police and navy need to cover, it is easier to protect our economic interest within our own sea by using fear trough hard punishment. And we are not a representative of Indonesian government here, trying to find the data consume our time. Why dont you try to find the data by yourselves and protest our government action formally by going to our embassy at German. It is not the place for that. Or go to specific thread discussing this matter, and dont discuss here which is a thread related to our military matter.

You seem very nationalistic person viet, so what are you doing exactly there at German ? Why dont you come to your own country and contribute some thing big there...? 

Yeah, you bring that old memory back to our mind. It will be good for your country then, so is it the way you want to contribute to your nation by saying though words like that ?. Your present here seems to me to be against your country own interest.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Viet said:


> Don´t get me wrong, I don´t support illegal fishing. I just question the number your government claims, the losses through illegal fishing and the punishment your country imposes on.



Since we both (Indonesia and vietnam) don't support illegal fishing, there shouldn't any complication between our country when Indonesia enforce its law. The potential-loss data itself provided by National Audit Board and used by our marine and fisheries minister to ask for support from our President to implement various policy toward IUU fishing problems such as "sink the boat" and fishing moratorium for foreign vessels, so there is no reason, atleast for me for not believing it.




Viet said:


> illegal fishing is not a new phenomene, not just in indonesia but entire Asean. I question your actions. indonesia fishermen don´t do illegal fishing in other country waters, including ours? indonesia pirates are infamous, aren´t they?



Illegal fishing and the pirates problem are not a new phenomenon in ASEAN, yes, in fact this is getting worse from time to time. So the goverment will try new agressive approach toward this matters. We will see in the near future how this is gonna work for the betterment of Indonesia.

Of course, Vietnam goverment is free to try the same approach toward illegal fishing problem within vietnamese territorial water, there will be no objection from Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Indos said:


> Well, if you ask my opinion, with vast area that our police and navy need to cover, it is easier to protect our economic interest within our own sea by using fear trough hard punishment. .


that is not disputed. I never say I support illegal fishing. actually no government in the world can control all of fishing vessels. that is impossible. of course, vietnam government never supports illegal fishing.


Indos said:


> And we are not a representative of Indonesian government here, trying to find the data consume our time. Why dont you try to find the data by yourselves .


I should google? what a logic. it is your government, yes, your president that claims the losses through illegal fishing.
is it too much demanding that you can back up what you say with data?


Indos said:


> and protest our government action formally by going to our embassy at German. It is not the place for that. Or go to specific thread discussing this matter, and dont discuss here which is a thread related to our military matter


you forget it is indonesian members that post such news repeately on this forum. I guess you want to provoke us or am I wrong?


Indos said:


> You seem very nationalistic person viet, so what are you doing exactly there at German ? Why dont you come to your own country and contribute some thing big there...? .


where I live matters? how about my profession or religion? does it matter?


Indos said:


> Yeah, you bring that old memory back to our mind. It will be good for your country then, so is it the way you want to contribute to your nation by saying though words like that ?. Your present here seems to me to be against your country own interest.........


why? I remember it is you that brought islamic law into the discussion.
last but not least, here is a voice in thailand I want to post:

Indonesia is wrong | Bangkok Post: opinion


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Viet said:


> last but not least, here is a voice in thailand I want to post:
> Indonesia is wrong | Bangkok Post: opinion



That's just one opinion and clearly not represent the majority opinion of thailand goverment and its people, just scroll down a bit to the comment section, and you will see abundant support and respect for Indonesian Goverment to implement and exercise its right to protect its national interest.

And here's the official answer from Indonesian Goverment for that article. Once again, if you visit the page, scroll down to the comment section to see how common thai people feel toward Indonesian new policy.
*Within our rights | Bangkok Post: opinion*


.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Viet said:


> you forget it is indonesian members that post such news repeately on this forum. I guess you want to provoke us or am I wrong?
> 
> last but not least, here is a voice in thailand I want to post:
> 
> Indonesia is wrong | Bangkok Post: opinion



Ok, Viet, Calm Down. Go to the specific thread to express your resentment over our members provocation about this issue, but not here. BTW, Christian Amanpour has already voiced your points during the interview with our President boldly at CNN. So, just relax. The messages has already been conveyed by the right person.

As a TT, it is easier to me to make your post disappear when you talk off topic post like that. Dont waste your time here, just go to the specific thread and discuss there.


----------



## NarThoD

@Indos @pr1v4t33r stop arguing with him. Let him with all his chauvinism while we're keep developing and stronger.

That Viet guy keep mocking and provoking other country which is definetly better and much developed than them.

Vietnamese style? Barbaric style? 
------------------------------------------------
*A Vietnamese woman was executed by firing squad in Indonesia on drug charges on Sunday despite efforts by Vietnam to seek commutation for her.*

The Vietnamese Ministry of Foreign Affairs said yesterday that high-ranking Vietnamese leaders had asked Indonesia to consider clemency for Tran Thi Bich Hanh, 37, whose execution was carried out by shooting.

Hanh and five others were executed by firing squad the same day for drug trafficking after their petitions for a pardon were rejected in December 2014.

“Vietnam has been consistent in strictly punishing acts of transporting and trading in drugs and has always cooperated with other countries in preventing and combating drug-related crimes,” Le Hai Binh, the Vietnamese ministry’s spokesman, said.

Since Hanh was arrested in June 2011, high-ranking Vietnamese leaders, competent agencies, and the Vietnamese Embassy in Indonesia has worked with Indonesian authorities many times, asking them to ensure her legitimate rights and interests in accordance with applicable laws and to consider commuting her sentence on humanitarian grounds, the diplomat said.

Hanh was caught carrying methamphetamine in her body and she was sentenced to death in November 2011, according to the _Vietnam News Agency_.

She asked Indonesian authorities to let her face the firing squad uncuffed and to cremate her body and keep her ashes at the prison where she had been jailed, according to Jakarta Post.

The five other drug convicts included an Indonesian woman and four men from Brazil, Malawi, Nigeria, and the Netherlands, _The Guardian_reported.
----------------------------------------
Yeah NATO. No action talk only

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

@Viet 

Please make this thread clean and free from Out of topic discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toke115

@Viet Vietnamese style? is it the latest single from Psy? 

Indonesian FPU UNAMID

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## Indos

(China-Indonesia Special Force Joint Exercise)











Trying out PLA weapon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Today In Jogja
credit : aji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

toke115 said:


> @Viet Vietnamese style? is it the latest single from Psy?
> 
> Indonesian FPU UNAMID
> View attachment 197836
> 
> View attachment 197839
> 
> View attachment 197840


Interesting, there'r many Steyr AUG-A3 in UN troopers ... why not Indonesian SS-2 or start produce domestic AUG ?


----------



## Indos

Tough guy coming out again......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

any good thread are damaged by insults and hatred because these vietnamese trash



cnleio said:


> Interesting, there'r many Steyr AUG-A3 in UN troopers ... why not Indonesian SS-2 or start produce domestic AUG ?


our armed forces preferred to use conventional rifles than bullpups, And conventional SS-2/SS-1 are proven to be highly accurate and reliable (Indonesia win many shooting championship with SS-2's)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Executions of Drug Offenders Affect Indonesia, Brazil Ties*
Minggu, 1 Maret 2015 10:15 WIB | 727 Views
Pewarta: Fardah

Jakarta (Antara News)- The Brazilian government had withdrawn its ambassador to Indonesia after its citizen, Marco Archer Cardoso Mareira, 53, was executed on drug offences in January 2015.

As the Indonesian authorities are making preparations for the next batch of executions that also includes another Brazilian, Brazilian President Dilma Rousseff took the further step of refusing to allow Indonesias ambassador designate Toto Riyanto to take part in a credentials ceremony on Feb. 20, prompting the Indonesian foreign ministry to recall him in protest.

"The manner in which the Foreign Minister of Brazil suddenly informed the postponement of the presentation of credentials by the Ambassador designate of Indonesia to Brazil, when the Ambassador designate was already at the palace, is unacceptable to Indonesia," the ministry stated in a statement on Feb. 21, 2015. 

The ministry summoned the Brazilian Ambassador to Indonesia on the 20th February 2015, at 22.00 to convey the strongest possible terms of protest towards the unfriendly act of the Government of Brazil and presented a formal note of protest.

The Government of Indonesia has also recalled home to Jakarta the Ambassador designate of Indonesia to Brazil until a time has been determined by the Government of Brazil for the presentation of his credentials.

The Indonesian government believes that the Brazilian governments action is related to the plan to execute the death penalty granted to Rodrigo Gularte, a Brazilian national who was convicted in 2005 after being arrested for smuggling 6 kilograms of cocaine concealed inside his surfboard.

As a democratic sovereign state with its own sovereign, independent and impartial justice system, no foreign country nor party can and may interfere with the implementation of Indonesia�s prevailing laws within its jurisdiction, including in the enforcement of laws to address drug trafficking, the ministry said in the statement. 

Following the incident, Vice-President M Jusuf Kalla said: "On the same evening after the refusal, the President ordered the recall (of the ambassador-designate). I communicated with the Foreign Affairs Minister to recall (him) immediately." 

The vice president stated that Indonesia will go ahead with the implementation of the death penalty on major drug offenders, despite protests from other governments including of Australia and Brazil.

"We have reiterated many times that we have the sovereignty and will carry out the executions. Remember that the death penalty is based on a court verdict and not a presidential instruction," Kalla noted on Feb 23. 

He understands the right of a country to lodge its protest against the execution of its citizen. Indonesia has also protested whenever its citizens were about to be executed in other countries, he added. 

Indonesia was also re-evaluating the purchase of fighter jets and rocket launchers from Brazil because of the row. 

"We are reconsidering our plan to purchase weapons (from Brazil)," Kalla told the press.

Commenting on Indonesias reactions, President Dilma Rousseff said its bilateral trade with Indonesia was insignificant as it was only US$4 billion, or less than 1 percent of its total external trade amounting to $454 billion last year.

Thus, Rousseff implied that the recall of Indonesian Ambassador designate Toto Royanto after being humiliated by the sudden postponement of his credential letter presentation on Feb. 20, by any means, did not bear significance for Brazil.

Upon the presss questions, the Indonesian foreign ministrys spokesman Arrmanatha Nasir said: "I cannot comment on what Brazil (President Rousseff) has said, but the important thing is that we refer to a country that shares bilateral relations with us as an important and friendly state."

Despite the ambassadorial post in Brazil is vacant, Indonesian Deputy Foreign Minister Abdurrachman Fachir said the mission representative of the Indonesian Embassy in Brasilia is functioning normally.

"In terms of service, everything is working in normal condition, such as the issuance of visas and so on. The mission representative is still operating as we have a charge d affaires in Brazil," he explained.

President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo called Foreign Affairs Minister Retno Marsudi and Ambassador Toto Riyanto to report about the Brazil incident at the Merdeka State Palace on Feb. 24.

Jokowi insisted that the death penalty is in accordance with the law in Indonesia as it is a sovereign state, and the legal process regarding drug convicts on death row had been regulated.

The foreign ministrys Director General of America and Europe Dian Triansah Djani said what Brazil did was not diplomatic by any means and, in fact, it was disappointment with regard to the respectful relationship between the two countries.

"Of course, we are offended. I have informed him (the Brazilian ambassador to Indonesia) that their act was unacceptable and did not meet diplomatic principles. We have made note of what Brazil has done," Djani said.

Indonesias firm stance has been hailed by legislators and legal experts at home. 

According to the University of Indonesias International Law Expert Hikmahanto Juwana, it is better to leave the post of ambassador to Brazil vacant until they apologize, considering that Brazilian President Dilma Rousseffs action has offended Indonesias dignity as a sovereign state and nation. 

"The Brazilian government will jeopardize its bilateral relations with Indonesia only because of an extreme reaction to the execution of its citizen, who was involved in drug dealing activities," said Hikmahanto Juwana.

He believed that President Dilma Rousseff has obviously mixed her personal feeling with her capacity as a president.

Indonesias second largest Muslim organization Muhammadiyah has hailed the Indonesian Foreign Ministrys stance.

"I think it (Indonesias attitude) is appropriate, formal and firm as it concerns the dignity of the Indonesian people," Din Syamsuddin, the general chairman of Muhammadiyah, said.

"The cynical act of expelling (the ambassador) is not good and unjustified," Din Syamsuddin said.

Din said that Muhammadiyah and the Indonesian Ulema Council (MUI) had issued an edict that narcotics is haram (not allowed by Islam) because it is against the teaching of religion and the legal regulations of the state.

"Narcotics addiction has killed not only one or two persons but killed 50 addicts per day. So the death punishment is in line with the law in force," he said.

The House of Representatives (DPR) has also supported the governments decision to recall Indonesian ambassador designate to Brazil Toto Riyanto.

"The government is right to make this decision, so it is worth supporting. Commission I of the House of Representatives supports the Indonesian governments firm action," Tantowi Yahya, deputy chairman of Commission I of the House of Representatives (DPR), which deals with foreign affairs matters, among others, said.

According to Yahya, no country can dictate another countrys legal system, and as a sovereign state, Brazil should understand and accept this.

This unfriendly move by the Brazilian government will hamper bilateral relations between the nations in various fields.

In addition to the Super Tucano aircraft that Indonesia ordered from Brazil to watch over its coastlines, it also ordered for a Multi-Launcher Rocket System from the country.

"We will hold a dialogue with the Ministry of Defense to evaluate this cooperation, if Brazil does not change its stance," he affirmed.

Moreover, Yahya pointed out that as one of the largest meat producers in the world, Brazil is currently trying to supply the commodity to Indonesia.

"Brazil needs Indonesia in these two sectors (defense and meat)," he observed.

Taking a firm stance against drug dealers in January, the government of President Joko Widodo in January 2015 executed six convicted drug dealers on death row. 

Besides one of its own citizens, the convicts were from Malawi, Nigeria, Vietnam, Brazil, and the Netherlands. The executions prompted Brazil and the Netherlands to recall their ambassadors in protest.

The government will soon execute 11 other convicts sentenced to death, including nine drug convicts, two of whom are Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran from Australia, and Rodrigo Gularte, 42, of Brazil. ***2***
(f001/O001)

Executions of Drug Offenders Affect Indonesia, Brazil Ties - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

@madokafc @pr1v4t33r @Indos @nufix @anas_nurhafidz @Dayax @baukiki88 

semua trit yg dimasukin sama vietnam rusak dah, mulai sekarang lebih baik cuekin aja kalo dia masuk ke trit apapun yg lagi kita bahas


----------



## Nike

santai aja, dah males ribut

*Indonesia Preparing To Evacuate Citizens From Yemen*
Minggu, 1 Maret 2015 10:12 WIB | 660 Views
Pewarta: Fardah

Jakarta (Antara News) - Following an escalation in violence in Yemens northern regions, Indonesia has decided to keep its embassy in Sanaa open, but is preparing to evacuate its citizens from the Arab country. 

However, the embassies of many Western countries have been shut down in Yemen.

Some 4,159 Indonesian citizens currently live in Yemen, of which 1,488 are migrant workers and the remainder are students. 

The tense political situation in Yemen escalated after the Yemeni President and Prime Minister resigned on January 22 and rebel leader Abdul Malik al-Houthi took over as the new leader of the country.

The Indonesian government has also issued a travel advisory for Indonesians planning to visit Yemen, considering the worsening security situation in that country. 

"We urge Indonesian citizens, who plan to go to Yemen, to postpone their travel," the Spokesman for the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Arrmanatha Nasir, stated at a press briefing on February 18. 

Indonesias Minister of Foreign Affairs Retno Marsudi has also set up a task force to handle the repatriation of Indonesians from Yemen. 

"We particularly urge vulnerable citizens, such as pregnant women, infants, and the sick to cooperate with our repatriation process," the task forces Head Gatot Abdullah Mansyur remarked recently.

Some Indonesians will be evacuated from Sanaa to Jakarta by air, but others might have to take land and sea routes, as many Indonesians in Yemen reside outside Sanaa and near the sea and areas bordering Saudi Arabia.

Of the over 4,000 Indonesians living in Yemen, about 100 are in Sanaa, which is the city most affected by the political turmoil in the country. The ministry spokesperson, however, noted that conditions in Sanaa, the capital of Yemen, are tolerable, although not safe. 

Registrations started on February 17 and the evacuation will be done in multiple stages. The main challenge in carrying out the evacuation plan lies in informing citizens, who have no access to the Indonesian embassy, and are difficult to reach.

So far, 70 Indonesians have registered themselves at the Indonesian Embassy seeking help through evacuation as Houthi rebels have taken control of a large area stretching from Saada in the north to the south of Sanaa.

According to Nasir, Indonesian citizens need to first get an exit permit for evacuation from the Yemeni Government. 

"There are procedures to be followed. They will need an exit permit from the Yemeni Government. So far, some 20 of them have received the permits," Nasir added.

"According to reports from the Indonesian Embassy, regions that are located quite far from the capital city Sanaa are calmer," he pointed out.

While preparations for the evacuation are underway, the government has since then taken two major steps. 

The first step is to set up several safe houses for its citizens, such as at Wisma Duta, the Indonesian Embassy office, and the Indonesian Students Unity (PPI) Secretariat building. 

The embassy will arrange to pick up the registered citizens from their homes and bring them to the nearest safe house and then transfer them to Sanaa before repatriating them to Indonesia.

The second step is to look for safe routes through its Embassy to transport Indonesian citizens to a place from where they can be flown back home.

The Indonesian embassy in Sanaa has also urged Indonesian citizens living in the country to remain alert. It has also advised them to not get involved in any political activity in that country and stay away from political rallies and events.

In the meantime, a legislator had expressed concern over the security situation in Yemen and asked the government to immediately evacuate Indonesian citizens there.

"The political situation in Yemen is unstable and security conditions in the Middle Eastern country are deteriorating. In view of that, the Indonesian government has to ensure the security of our citizens in that country," the MP from House Commission, I Ahmad Zainuddin, said in a statement recently. 

He said political conditions in Yemen have become uncertain and so before it is too late, the Indonesian government must take steps to ensure the safety of Indonesian citizens in that country.

Zainuddin of the Prosperous Justice Party (PKS) said a number of countries had already adopted anticipatory measures by closing their representative offices there.

"Before it is too late, the government must take steps to ensure the security of Indonesian citizens and if necessary evacuate them," he stated.

He added that the current situation in Yemen is not different from that in Syria, where Sunni and Shiite groups are fighting for power.

Al-Jazeera reported on Feb. 26 that after being deposed in a coup when Houthi rebels overran his presidential palace, Yemeni President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi is looking to resume his duties after escaping from house-arrest in Sanaa, to Aden, Hadramout, South Yemen.

Hadi has withdrawn his resignation and is summoning ministers to join him in Aden, dismissing the actions of the Houthi rebels as "null and illegitimate."

All parties in Yemen, including the separatist Houthi rebels, have been urged by the United Nations Security Council to resolve their differences through dialogue and reject violence.

In a statement, the 15-member body also asked them to refrain from provocation and all unilateral actions to undermine the political transition.

The members of the Security Council welcomed the news that the countrys "legitimate President" is no longer confined and called for the release of his Prime Minister and other individuals that have been arbitrarily detained.

"President Hadi has expressed his intention to engage in good faith in the U.N.-brokered negotiations. The parties were also asked to speed up these talks at a location, which will be determined by the Special Adviser to the Secretary-General on Yemen, Jamal Benomar," U.N. Radio reported on Feb. 26. ***2***
(f001/INE/O001)

Indonesia Preparing To Evacuate Citizens From Yemen - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

@Viet , what Vietnam topic you are talking about? I went checking to Vietnam military thread and I don't see any offense post made by Indonesian at least in the last two weeks.

Or, do you mean the sinking boat thread that keeps bumping up into the first page from time to time? .. That thread is not about Vietnam but about Indonesia... it's about our policy dealing with illegal poachers on our water wherever they're from.
The fact is we still find illegal Vietnamese boats in our territory. Now if they make a new thread for every single news about sinking newly found Viet boats then that would appear as deliberate hate attack on Vietnam, don't you think?

We just hate poachers, we don't hate Vietnam, never did, never do.. In fact it was us that sheltered your refugees even though we have no obligation to do so.

Galang Refugee Camp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

...

@NarThoD , biarin bro, asal nanggepinnya gk pake esmosi. 


=======

*Kopassus welcomes 214 new members.*

214 out of 251 participant has successfully passed the long and hard selection process ranging from physical tests, shooting, martial arts, and human relation.
Lt. Madsoni Masturi was the top of the class and has earned the Sangkur Perak/Silver Sangkur.

214 Prajurit terbaik lulus pendidikan Komando Kopassus | merdeka.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

@NarThoD 

Tinggal di report aja, kan ada tombolnya di sebelah kiri, tuh post juga bakal ilang.

Yang paling ngeselin tuh sebenarnya si phukimak (musuh dalam selimut) 

Repeated off topik poster juga bisa kena trit ban, adminnya kan pro kita, laporin aja


----------



## NarThoD

@Indos makanya udah kaga usa di reply sama sekali


----------



## Indos

NarThoD said:


> @Indos makanya udah kaga usa di reply sama sekali



Jadi sebenarnya cewek apa cowok sih...ha,ha. Itu foto pacarnya yah....?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Indos said:


> Jadi sebenarnya cewek apa cowok sih...ha,ha. Itu foto pacarnya yah....?


pacar? udah sah sih wkwkwk, ini akun yg buat tuh yg di ava ai

Come on bro @Indos i see you and @Zarvan need some warmth  

Bonus weekend






------------------------------------------
Brimob in 2003, fully equipped

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

NarThoD said:


> pacar? udah sah sih wkwkwk, ini akun yg buat tuh yg di ava ai
> 
> Come on bro @Indos i see you and @Zarvan need some warmth
> 
> Bonus weekend
> View attachment 198090



Saya yg ada cuma foto mantan-mantan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Indos said:


> Saya yg ada cuma foto mantan-mantan



haha jangan menyerah mas bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Bonus-bonus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Latgab PPRC (Joint Exercise Fast Reaction Response Troops) 2012 at Ranai Natuna






second wave

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

credit belong to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harkness

*TNI-AL (Indonesian Navy) Modernization Program Still Continues*
Kompas cetak | 28 Februari 2015

(google translate to english from bahasa)





TNI-AL new Hydro-oceanographic ship (photo : Cabaude)

Navy defense equipment modernization program continues. The modernization of defense equipment to support the government's agenda Jokowi-JK making Indonesia the world maritime axis.

Admiral KASAL Supandi Ade said it was the welcoming ceremony with journalists at the Navy Headquarters in Jakarta, Friday (27/2). Ade said, he continued various programs initiated by Admiral (ret) Marsetio.





KRI Dewaruci Replacement ship design (image : OliverDesign)

"The submarine was able to lean on the submarine base in the Gulf of Palu, Central Sulawesi. Supplies tech support is being completed. Procurement of new vessels continued, from such as hydro-oceanographic ship to a replacement training ship KRI Dewaruci," said Ade.

Ade explained hydro oceanographic vessel made in France will sail to Indonesia in April 2015. The ship was scheduled to arrive in the country around June 2015.





TNI-AL new LST ship KRI Teluk Bintuni (photo : Saibumi)

Navy also rebuild the training ship KRI Dewaruci replacement of the same model. Masted ship along the 78-meter high screen type Brigantine, over a length of 20 meters from Dewaruci, built at a shipyard in Spain and expected to be completed in 2017.

While KRI Dewaruci will become a floating museum in honor of Indonesian maritime tradition. Other warships also built, such as KRI Teluk Bintuni to transport MBT Leopard in domestic shipyards.





TNI-AL Fast Missile Boat KCR-60 (photo : Joko Sulistyo)

Ade ask ranks of the Navy remains open to the media and continue to build public confidence in their professionalism. Navy ready to uphold the sovereignty of Indonesia in the oceans, including the handling of illegal fishing by foreign vessels.

*PINDAD Expansion *

State Owned Enterprise manufacturers combat vehicles, weapons, and ammunition based in Bandung, West Java, PT Pindad, focus on developing large-caliber ammunition. This program aims to reduce dependence on foreign countries in defense industry technology to face the increasingly fierce market competition.

"Large caliber ammunition such as 20 millimeters, 40 millimeters, 76 millimeters, 90 millimeters and 105 millimeters made in Turen, Malang, East Java. So far ammunition measuring 105 millimeters already certified the Ministry of Defence and the Army," said President Director of PT PINDAD Silmy Karim moment receiving Industry Minister Saleh Hussein and Minister of National Development Planning / Head of Bappenas Andrinof Chaniago in Bandung.

In addition to seeing a variety of large-caliber ammunition, Silmy also invited Saleh and Andrinof reviewing production of Badak combat vehicles and Anoa.

PINDAD get a capital injection of Rp 700 billion from the state budget in 2015, Saleh Hussein said PINDAD spirit must have the support of all parties. He urged all government agencies to prioritize domestic production.

Source on Bahasa : print.kompas.com/baca/2015/02/28-%281%29/Program-Modernisasi-TNI-AL-Berlanjut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> @Zarvan
> 
> Do you see Sidewinder there in our Hawk 100/200, actually those Hawk has similar radar capability with F-16 A/B, only 8 which is actually for training from 32 of these type of plane.


Well that is good thing but still 
4.5 Generation fighter jets are needed but these trainers can provide Air Support to Army against enemy Army in war

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Kopassus 







Kopaska

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Random pics from our Navy, credit to original uploader

Denel Vector 20 mm AA gun





Indonesian Navy Ocean going tugboat






FPB 57 Nav V


----------



## Nike

Old pictures, credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Just old pics in my Notebook

Armada Jaya Exercise 2011 pics, location at Banongan Beach, East Java. credit to Dispenal (Navy Public Relation Office)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Kedatangan Kapal Perang IndiaSejumlah anggota TNI AL berusaha menarik tali dari kapal perang Angkatan Laut India, INS Tir A-86 ketika akan bersandar di Dermaga Jamrud Utara, Tanjung Perak Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Minggu (1/3). Kedatangan tiga kapal perang Angkatan Laut India terdiri dari INS Tir A-86, INS Kesari L-15 dan ICGS Varuna (Sail Training Ship) selama lima hari tersebut bertujuan untuk mempererat hubungan antara Angkatan Laut India dengan TNI AL yang sudah berlangsung sejak lama. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Something to warmth your day from Indonesian Police Women

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Naval Open Day in Surabaya, several years ago, credit to ARC team

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

cnleio said:


> Interesting, there'r many Steyr AUG-A3 in UN troopers ... why not Indonesian SS-2 or start produce domestic AUG ?



The AUG goes hand in hand with the SS2, they both are being issued for the indonesian troopers that are sent there. From what I heard, the kind of weapon they use at certain days depends on the mission they are tasked for. SS2 is also common

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Aceh 3 March 2015 - Hawk 100/200






.


----------



## radialv

nufix said:


> The AUG goes hand in hand with the SS2, they both are being issued for the indonesian troopers that are sent there. From what I heard, the kind of weapon they use at certain days depends on the mission they are tasked for. SS2 is also common
> 
> the buttstock is different than standard SS2.....is it true SS2?


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

radialv said:


> the buttstock is different than standard SS2.....is it true SS2?



You are looking at SS2 family, basically it is a family of rifles which are designed to be as adjustable as possible to the mission

SS2 versions standard issue











and the mission adjusted SS2 versions

V5





V4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

>



in this pic i see two type of SS-2, two SS-2 V4 Heavy barrel type for DMR role and one SS-2 V-2 standard with underbarrel Grenade launcher



>



this Police officer using SS-2 V5 Commando variant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> in this pic i see two type of SS-2, two SS-2 V4 Heavy barrel type for DMR role and one SS-2 V-2 standard with underbarrel Grenade launcher
> 
> 
> 
> this Police officer using SS-2 V5 Commando variant



thanks for the correction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Well that is good thing but still
> 4.5 Generation fighter jets are needed but these trainers can provide Air Support to Army against enemy Army in war



3-4 F-16 with several Hawk is better than just 3-4 F-16 right in any dog fight scenario against enemy fighter......? 

Currently we lack the number of air superiority fighter, but by seeing that we have quite many current trainer plane, it means that we prepare to have large jet fighter squadron in the future. By comparing the quantity of our trainers with Singapore ones you can see the difference then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

madokafc said:


> credit belong to original uploader
> 
> View attachment 198152
> 
> 
> View attachment 198153


another version of Rhan 122? i never see this one before. So the Army still testing it?


----------



## Nike

NarThoD said:


> another version of Rhan 122? i never see this one before. So the Army still testing it?



That's not R-Han but Chekoslovakian made 130 mm MLRS, antique weapons system left by Soekarno in his prime time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

NarThoD said:


> another version of Rhan 122? i never see this one before. So the Army still testing it?



There will be R-Han 350 soon I hope, as it has already had adequate capability to be rocket artillery as LAPAN people said. Next plan is to include RX 450 into military version, but they are still not satisfied with the result. This year some rockets are planned to be tested including RX-450 and RX-550.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Police Mobile Brigade (Brimob) Pelopor/Ranger unit in various fast rappelling technique.
photo credit :steristiant

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

First Artillery Regiment of Marine Corps, routine swimming exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD

Indian Navy ships to visit Tanjung Perak harbor, Surabaya.

INS Tir A-86
INS Kesari L-15
ICGS Varuna (Sail Training Ship)

credit to madokaniku

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Intermezzo :

Old Picture Indonesia -Australia Relation (Former Foreign Minister now)

Upps Something personal going on here 






Indonesian foreign minister Marty Natalegawa (left) with his Australian counterpart Julie Bishop. Photograph: Made Nagi/EPA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

Credit to indoguard


----------



## Indos

Aceh Province Police Women / Hijab Style

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## toke115

Indonesian marine Taifib

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Good morning folks
Indonesian Police women from crowd negotiator and riot control unit taking a break after crowd control duty


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Credit : David Tamboto










Exercise Hanud Kilat A/15 dan Cakra A/15 2015, Kosekhanudnas 1 at halim perdanakusuma




Credit : dispen AU




Letkol PNB firman dwi cahyono with callsign (FOXHOUND)
Credit : on pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KRI Banda Aceh At Rimpac 2014,maneuver with full speed
Credit : originally uploader




Mantap Brata Operations




Indonesian Army (KOSTRAD) with Complete equipment




Indonesian Special Forces...Combination Between Quick,Silent,Deadly and Accuracy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Tour in KRI Surabaya


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

Looks like SU 35 is about to win 90% for F 5 replacement. MOU not signed yet According to rosoboronexport.




Follow us on: 


Homepage » News» 25 february 2015 ← →

Rosoboronexport: Indonesia is interested in purchasing Su-35 fighters

Russian Aviaton » Wednesday February 25, 2015 14:43 MSK
Rosoboronexport and Indonesia are negotiating deliveries of a batch of Su-35 jets, RIA Novosti reports with reference to Deputy CEO of the company, Sergey Goreslavskiy.

Goreslavskiy was the head of Rosoboronexport’s delegation at Aero India-2015 airshow held in Bangalore.

“We are negotiating with Indonesian specialists. However, it is too early to discuss the quantity of jets and a date for signing the deal,” Goreslavskiy said.

He reminded that recently the Commander-in-Chief of Indonesian Air Forces, Agus Supriatna, said: “Su-35 jets meet all the requirements of the national air forces”.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Meet the Police Jaguar Team

Formed in 2014, This unit mission is to ensure peace and stability since bike theft is on the rise. They armed with assault rifles and won't mind shot any thugs. The Police are tired with these thugs, so firepower is the thing to shut them.















-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Patrolling in West Papua


----------



## Viet

NarThoD said:


> any good thread are damaged by insults and hatred because these vietnamese *trash*
> 
> 
> our armed forces preferred to use conventional rifles than bullpups, And conventional SS-2/SS-1 are proven to be highly accurate and reliable (Indonesia win many shooting championship with SS-2's)


trash? just because I ask the credibility of your president? of your numbers? instead of answering my question, nearly all of you resort to insulting. if you post a vietnam related topic, then it is on topic. but if I ask about it, then it is off-topic? what a fucking logic!

if so, yes, I am trash. but your president is a liar. you, too.


----------



## Nike

NarThoD said:


> Meet the Police Jaguar Team
> 
> Formed in 2014, This unit mission is to ensure peace and stability since bike theft is on the rise. They armed with assault rifles and won't mind shot any thugs. The Police are tired with these thugs, so firepower is the thing to shut them.
> 
> View attachment 198827
> View attachment 198828
> View attachment 198829
> View attachment 198830
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Patrolling in West Papua
> 
> View attachment 198833
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> A Soldier inspect a destroyed armored car in Timika, Papua. The insurgents are often ambush TNI's convoy, Although TNI always managed to repel the Insurgent's ambush, but this time casuality is inevitable.
> View attachment 198836



Second pic, that's not in Papua, but taken during Latgab 2013, the prove is the red marker in Squad leader left hand

Third Pic, that's Police Car not TNI, and that's vehicle is not destroyed by ambush but during rioting by local near Freeport. 

Please to change the caption


----------



## NarThoD

madokafc said:


> Second pic, that's not in Papua, but taken during Latgab 2013, the prove is the red marker in Squad leader left hand
> 
> Third Pic, that's Police Car not TNI, and that's vehicle is not destroyed by ambush but during rioting by local near Freeport.
> 
> Please to change the caption


edited



Viet said:


> trash? just because I ask the credibility of your president? of your numbers? instead of answering my question, nearly all of you resort to insulting. if you post a vietnam related topic, then it is on topic. but if I ask about it, then it is off-topic? what a fucking logic!
> 
> if so, yes, I am trash. but your president is a liar. you, too.





Viet said:


> trash? just because I ask the credibility of your president? of your numbers? instead of answering my question, nearly all of you resort to insulting. if you post a vietnam related topic, then it is on topic. but if I ask about it, then it is off-topic? what a fucking logic!
> 
> if so, yes, I am trash. but your president is a liar. you, too.


Awwight let us use cool heads.

Maybe you're still hurt because those sinking of your fishermen's ship?

Here's the calculation about our losses because of illegal fishing (In Indonesian)
Wow.. Kerugian Akibat Illegal Fishing Kapal Asing Mencapai 20 Miliar USD Per Tahun | Mongabay.co.id


We're losing $15 billion - $20 billion, there are reports about 4.361 illegal fishers in our ocean. Not only Vietnamese boats, but also Thailand, Malaysians, Philippines even the Chinese. We find, capture and sink their boats. So if you think only Vietnamese boats who being sunked, it ain't true. 
KKP TANGKAP 58 KAPAL ILLEGAL FISHING â¢ Kapal Pengawas â¢ PSDKP - Direktorat Jenderal Pengawasan Sumberdaya Kelautan dan Perikanan
(In Indonesian)

In 2013, our catch is:
11 Malaysian boats
7 Philippines
17 Vietnamese
4 Thais
and 19 Indonesian illegal fishers itself

All boats must be sinked and the crew must punished by now.


----------



## Nike

KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda along with FGS Erfurt (Braunschweig class Corvette) doing exercise together, the exercise including AASYWEX 002 Anti Asymetric Warfare Exercise - Evolved and AASYWEX 005 Anti Asymetric Warfare Exercise – Low Slow Flyer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> Aceh Province Police Women / Hijab Style


That should be the dress by the way why this in aceh ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> That should be the dress by the way why this in aceh ?



Aceh is unique, they had their Sharia law implemented there although not as harsh as in Saudi Arabia considering they must keep abide by National Law and Human Right protection for Civillian rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia: Soldiers on trial for supporting armed groups*
The Jakarta Post/Asia News NetworkTuesday, Mar 03, 2015





JAYAPURA, Indonesia - Three Indonesian Military (TNI) soldiers at Cenderawasih Military Command are on trial charged with providing ammunition to armed civilian groups in remote Papua.

The trials of Second Sergeant Martinus Jikwa, village supervisory non-commissioned officer (Babinsa) at Lanny Jaya Military Command, Second Sergeant Arsyad Wagab, and Babinsa member at Kurima Military Command First Private Darius Kogoya were heard separately by the Jayapura military tribunal on Monday.

Military prosecutor Maj. Agung, said the three defendants had supplied ammunition to armed civilian groups and charged them with violating Emergency Law No. 12/1951 on firearms.

The trial was adjourned to March 5 to hear witness testimonies, such as that of former policeman First Brig. Tanggap Jikwa.

The involvement of TNI troops in the supply of ammunition to armed civilian groups was uncovered after the police were able to arrest Tanggap Jikwa, who was stationed at Nduga Police station, on Oct. 26, 2014, in Wamena.

- See more at: Indonesia: Soldiers on trial for supporting armed groups, AsiaOne Asia News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

Zarvan said:


> That should be the dress by the way why this in aceh ?


Sharia Law applied in Aceh Region, the women must wear hijab including the policewomen. In 2004 after Tsunami in Aceh, the Aceh Insurgents agree to stop their operations unless Aceh given special province status.

But not only in Aceh, Policewomen in Indonesia are freely to choose her own style.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Viet said:


> trash? just because I ask the credibility of your president? of your numbers? instead of answering my question, nearly all of you resort to insulting. if you post a vietnam related topic, then it is on topic. but if I ask about it, then it is off-topic? what a fucking logic!
> 
> if so, yes, I am trash. but your president is a liar. you, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Brimob in Papua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> That should be the dress by the way why this in aceh ?



Not yet in national level I guest, but Surabaya City has already allowed their police women to wear hijab, so there are already two cities, and Surabaya is actually more liberal than Jakarta, so Jakarta will follow I believe.

This one is held in Jakarta to introduce the style of the Hijab that are allowed during their duty








But only in Aceh region that has Gegana personel (Police Special Force) that wear Hijab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*TNI issues social media 
warning to its personnel *

Nani Afrida, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Sat, February 28 2015, 6:05 AM

Headlines News

The Indonesian Military (TNI) has warned its personnel against using social media, as it says doing so may compromise national security.

On Friday, the Indonesian Air Force issued a letter reminding personnel active on social media of the dangers of using such platforms.

The order stipulates that Air Force personnel are not allowed to post comments on social media that contradict government and military policy.

The letter also bans personnel from posting information about their activities and says personnel are forbidden from commenting on social, political, economic and cultural issues, as well as military affairs, on any social media platforms. 

Officials from the Air Force, however, declined to give details on the reasons behind the order.

“This letter is a concrete step to follow up on a previous letter issued by Indonesian Military chief Gen. Moeldoko on how military personnel should use social media,” Air Force spokesperson Commodore Hadi Tjahjanto told _The Jakarta Post _on Friday.

Hadi was quick to add that the letter was not an outright ban on TNI personnel using social media.

“This is actually not a ban, but they [military personnel] should know better what is proper to say and what is not,” Hadi said.

TNI spokesperson Maj. Gen. Fuad Basya said that guidelines for TNI personnel on using social media were normal, as many countries were now engaged in cyber-related conflicts.

He said the rule could be a preventive measure to anticipate the leaking of state and military secrets.

“The punishment for revealing state secrets is very harsh. For me, death is not enough,” Fuad said, adding that not many experienced soldiers could use social media wisely.

He complemented the Air Force for issuing the order and said the Army and Navy had to follow suit.

Army spokesperson Brig. Gen Wuryanto acknowledged that Army personnel had also been warned about their social media habits.

“The Army allows its personnel to use social media, but only if they can do so responsibly. They know what to do with social media,” he said.

The letter was issued after a number of social media misadventures involving military personnel emerged.

In one case, First Lt. Zulfikar Rakita Dewa was reported to the Military Police after allegedly deceiving a woman who he met via Path, a social media outlet. 

Zulfikar is the son of West Java Deputy Governor Deddy Mizwar. 

The woman, who identified herself as Riana Rara Kalsum, claimed Zulfikar had used Path to seduce her, including by offering her a trip to Europe. Zulfikar and Riana did travel to Europe but the woman later claimed she had been abandoned by the TNI member.

Riana then publicly claimed she was pregnant as a result of her affair with Zulfikar.

With the case on local TV gossip shows, the Army was forced to clarify any possible wrongdoings committed by Zulfikar.

The case remains under the investigation of the Military Police.

Social media is also popular among the military’s top brass.

Moeldoko, for instance, has his own Twitter account, _@Generalmoeldoko,_ from which he updates his 66,000 followers on military affairs.

Recently, the social media scene was abuzz with a tweet many attributed to Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu.

Recently, the Twitter handle _@Ryamizard_R_ gave details on the TNI’s capability to survive an attack in the event of warfare.

The Defense Ministry later clarified that Ryamizard had never had a social media account and that the account was likely bogus.

“We’re trying to close this account as it doesn’t belong to minister Ryamizard,” one official from the ministry told the Post.

The account was suspended on Friday.
*
- See more at: TNI issues social media warning to its personnel | The Jakarta Post*


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian SF special utility vehicles

Flyer 4x4 (Kopassus/Army)





P3 Cheetah (Jalamangkara Detachment/Navy)




P3 Cheetah (Kopaska / Navy)





DMV-30T(Paskhas Bravo 90 / Air Force)
This vehicle is specially made by PTDI (Indonesian Aircraft Industry) for Air Force SF - Bravo 90
The frame material is Tubular Steel, weight 1.5 tons, engine 3000cc Diesel injection with maximum fuel capacity of 60 liters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Jokowi Tells Police, Army to Focus on Terrorism Prevention*
By Farouk Arnaz on 05:28 pm Mar 03, 2015






_Senior military and police officers get ready to have their picture taken, after a meeting attended by President Joko Widodo, in Jakarta on Tuesday. (Antara Photo/Widodo S. Jusuf)_

_[Updated at 10:42 p.m. on Tuesday, March 3, 2015, to add comment on support for Islamic State in Indonesia]_

*Jakarta.* Indonesia’s security forces must prioritize the prevention of terrorism in the country, President Joko Widodo said on Tuesday during a meeting with leaders of the National Police and the Indonesian Military (TNI).

“In handling terrorism, prevention is our top priority. We shouldn’t wait until something happens and then take action,” Joko, popularly known as Jokowi, told a press conference after the meeting.

Joko said he believed that the country’s security and defense forces should work together to collect information to prevent terrorism.

The president also warned that such terrorist organizations as the Islamic State (also known as ISIS) movement in Iraq and Syria continued to pose a global threat.

“Indonesia and also other countries are currently facing a similar challenge: the doctrine of ISIS,” said Joko.

The National Counterterrorism Agency, or BNPT, in December last year said 350 Indonesians had traveled to Syria to join IS.

Terrorism expert Al Chaidar, meanwhile, estimated that IS has as many as two million sympathizers in Indonesia.

Although only a small portion of them translate the sympathy into actual actions by directly going to Syria or Iraq to support the extremist group or helping them with financial assistance, concerns are growing that those who have gone to Syria and Iraq will attempt to spread the movement’s extreme ideology among Indonesia’s largely moderate Muslim population upon their return home.

The coordinating minister for political, legal and security affairs, Tedjo Edhy Purdjiatno, said on Tuesday that some Indonesians seeking to join IS pretended to go to Turkey or Jordan for a vacation before entering Syria or Iraq.

*Economic growth*

Joko on Tuesday instructed the police and army to keep the country secure to boost economic growth.

“We must maintain stability so we can reach our economic growth and infrastructure development targets,” the president said.

Joko has set an annual growth target of 7 percent for the next three years.

Separately on Tuesday, Comr. Gen. Badrodin Haiti, the deputy chief of National Police, announced that an agreement had been signed with the TNI to organize joint training sessions for young officers and boost ties between the two organizations.

“We’ve agreed to have a joint basic training for six weeks for army and police recruits in order to strengthen our relationship … so that we can work together very well in the field,” Badrodin said.
“That is a new modus operandi. Going for a tour and then disappearing. I’ve received this information,” Tedjo said.

Jokowi Tells Police, Army to Focus on Terrorism Prevention - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia stops search, evacuation operation for AirAsia victims*
Selasa, 3 Maret 2015 21:24 WIB | 601 Views

Surabaya, E Java (ANTARA News) - Search and evacuation efforts for the victims of the ill-fated AirAsia QZ8501 have been officially stopped, according to Chief of the National Search and Rescue Agency (Basarnas) Vice Marshal F.H.B. Soelistyo.

"I and the victims relatives have agreed to officially end the search and evacuation operation at 1:45 p.m. local time," Soelistyo stated here, Tuesday.

They also agreed that Basarnas will conduct additional operation for seven days starting March 9, 2015.

"We will try again only for a week. This additional operation is to respect the victims relatives. However, after this, I will completely stop it," he noted.

The identification of some victims is still pending, however, the process will continue until all the recovered bodies are identified and returned to their families.

"We have told the media that 103 bodies have been recovered, in addition to the four body bags that we discovered in the planes fuselage. The four have not been identified," he added.

Vice Marshal Soelistyo held a closed-door meeting with relatives of the AirAsia QZ8501 victims at the East Java Police Headquarters on Tuesday.

The Indonesia AirAsia Airbus A320-200 lost contact with air traffic control over the Java Sea on Dec. 28 morning, shortly after taking off from Juanda International Airport, Surabaya, East Java province, en route to Singapore.

The ill-fated plane had 155 Indonesians, three South Koreans, a Malaysian, a Singaporean, a British, and a French national on board. 

The ill-fated plane is believed to have crashed in the Java Sea near Karimata Strait, some 95 nautical miles from Pangkalan Bun, Central Kalimantan.

Since the day of its disappearance, Indonesia has launched a massive search and rescue operation, which was joined in by several foreign countries, including Malaysia, Singapore, Australia, the United States, Japan, China, South Korea, India, and Russia.

In January, the transportation ministrys National Transportation Safety Commission (KNKT) released 18 points of factual information in a preliminary report based on the black box recordings of the ill-fated AirAsia flight QZ8501.

Head of KNKTs AirAsia QZ8501 Investigation Team Mardjono Siswosuwarno stated, among other things, that the second-in-command pilot, or co-pilot, was flying the aircraft when the accident occurred.(*)

Indonesia stops search, evacuation operation for AirAsia victims - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Old pic from my PC

Army V-150







---------------------------
Old pic

New Anoas rolled out from factory, and soon to be delivered to Sudan as a part of Indonesian Peacekeeping.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

I want to see this ones (Badak IFV) rolled out from Pindad in hundreds soon ............






And also this one, even though I dont know whether our Army has ordered this new Anoa variant yet.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Navy KOPASKA SEAL unit and Jalamangkara Detachment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

madokafc said:


> Indonesian Army Scorpion Tanks, credit to original uploader
> 
> 
> View attachment 193413



Are these unmanned? We have seen and heard that Indonesia and even Malaysia is quite ahead in technology and specially in military as Pakistan is not able to make a missile on its own and Indonesia has tooked Chinese ones and now are exporting them.


----------



## Indos

black-hawk_101 said:


> Are these unmanned? We have seen and heard that Indonesia and even Malaysia is quite ahead in technology and specially in military as Pakistan is not able to make a missile on its own and Indonesia has tooked Chinese ones and now are exporting them.



Nope, but this one below yes, still in prototype though, PT Lundin (Indonesian company) and Saab (Swedish)

I dont think Malaysia is ahead of you in term of military technology, you are far ahead from them. And our Military industries are still in developing phase as well.

Nope, we dont export C-705 Anti ship missile, we just want to produce it here, and if all things are fine, we want to to have joint research in making new variant of cruise missile with China, according to MOU it should be started in 2017. And for your information, C-705 missile hasnt yet been produced by us. We just export rockets to China, R-Han 122, maybe they want to buy it to know our knowledge in making rocket. 






In Indodefense event 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bali Nine Transfer to Nusakambangan





































Indos said:


> I want to see this ones (Badak IFV) rolled out from Pindad in hundreds soon ............



yep, I also wanna see new picts, news around Badak IFV. Does anyone have?
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bali Nine Transfer to Nusakambangan





*Australian Bali Nine duo Andrew Chan (pictured) and Myuran Sukumaran are escorted off the plane that carried them to to Cilacap, central Java, by security officers*





*Myuran Sukumaran (pictured) and Andrew Chan are facing execution this weekend on Nusakambangan Island on Indonesia, also known as 'Death Island' and have now been transferred to Nusakambangan island prison via a ferry*





*Indonesia has allocated around $20,000 for each prisoner this weekend and said weather and location can cause difficulties, including transfer by the charter jet which carried the men to Cilacap airport (pictured) on Wednesday*





*Indonesian police armoured vehicles carrying the Australian Bali Nine duo arrive at Wijaya Pura Port in Cilacap, Central Java*





_*Indonesian special police leave the ferry port after transferring the prisoners in Cilacap, Central Java. *_

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

I hope some days we can meet at Jakarta, not knowing all of you guys here exactly make my curiosity get bigger and bigger, day after day......  
Well, even I work by having PDF thread alive at my computer, some personal feeling has been arise here.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesian legendary sniper Tatang Koswara dies at 68*
_Wednesday, 04 March 2015_






REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, BANDUNG -- Legendary Indonesian sniper Tatang Koswara died at the age of 68 on Tuesday night (March 3) while being interviewed as a guest star in a television talk show in Jakarta.

The body of the deceased has been taken to his home in Bandung, on Wednesday (4/3).

Koswara's third child, Tubagus Abdiyuda noted during the funeral at his home on Wednesday that his father had suffered from heart disease for the past 14 years before his death.

"I am proud of my father. Although he had a heart problem, he had an iron spirit, perhaps because of his strong body. He was a military man," Abdiyuda stated.

However, Abdiyuda was in agony when he witnessed his father struggling with heart disease.

"He was drenched in cold sweat, but he kept fighting. One day he told me that it was like being in a void when the disease relapsed. He could not breathe. With strong willpower, he was able to (breathe again)," Abdiyuda said.

Tatang Koswara died on Tuesday night (March 3) during the shooting of a talk show Hitam Putih at a television station studio in Jakarta.

The body of the late sniper was taken to the funeral home on Sayuran Road, Lumba Lumba Kav. No.2 RT/01 RW08, Dayeuhkolot Sub-district, Bandung, East Java Province, on Wednesday morning.

Tatang Koswara will be honored in a military funeral and buried in a local cemetery near his house.

Indonesian legendary sniper Tatang Koswara dies at 68 | Republika Online

++

*Police Shoot Three Suspects of Indonesian Workers Kidnappers*
_Wednesday, 04 March 2015_

Investigation and Criminal Division of Metro Police Resort Soekarno-Hatta Airport have shot three of four suspects that sedates Indonesian workers (TKI) frequently operating in several airports throughout Indonesia.

“They fought back during the arrested,” Chief of Investigation and Criminal Division of Metro Police Resort Soekarno-Hatta Airport, Commissioner Azhari Kurniawan, said on Tuesday, Mar. 3.

The three suspects were shot in the leg. They are RS, 40, of Lampung; IY, 39, of Purwokerto; and BD, 45, of East Lampung. They were booked along with their partners JA, 36, of Lubuk Linggau. “The gang consist of six people, with two still at large,” Aszhari said.

Second Inspector Wayan Sukaarsa, Chief of Resmob Division, said the suspects tried to flee and fought back against officers during the attempted arrest. “They were arrested at different places such as Dadap, Tangerang, Subang, Bekasi and the area of Tanjung Priok, North Jakarta,” Wayan said.

According to Aszhari, the suspects sedated their victims and steals all of their valuables and dumps their body on the side of the road at Purwokerto and Bekasi. “They target Indonesian workers that just arrived from overseas,” he said.

Police Shoot Three Suspects of Indonesian Workers Kidnappers | Metro | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Unmanned aircraft for maritime survey*





_Civilian drone_ (source: Kompas)

Jakarta, Kompas - National Institute of Aeronautics and Space or Lapan was preparing a series of four unmanned aircraft to carry out missions of maritime surveillance systems, monitoring, and mapping the border. Development is done in the communication system, controller, and cargo.

According to the Head of Aviation Technology Lapan Gunawan S Prabowo, Sunday (03/01/2015), in Jakarta, from 2015 up to the next three years, four unmanned aircraft (drones) that Lapan Surveillance Unmanned Aerial Vehicle or LSU-02 until LSU- 05 will be integrated in the system of maritime survey.





_LSU-2 trials in the deck KRI Frans Kaisiepo 368 (photos: Lapan)_

Program design pioneered in Lapan LSU in 2011, at the Center for Aviation Technology. Now LSU-01 to the LSU-03 operated. LSU-01 for disaster surveys. The LSU-02 record-breaking Indonesian World Record Museum (MURI) to fly to go back as far as 200 kilometers are used for aerial photography and mapping.

The plane was programmed automatically to fly independently towards Nusawiru within 100 kilometers and back onto the runway two hours later. LSU 02 aircraft has a wingspan of 2.5 m and a length of 2 meters body. Lapan UAV aircraft had been operated to photograph the crater of Mount Merapi and monitor the flooding in Jakarta in January 2013. The technology can also support the food security program with monitoring of paddy to rice production estimates.






The probe will be used Directorate Army Topographic and Geospatial Information Agency for monitoring and mapping of the border area. The rides are designed for takeoff and landing on the ship and never included joint military exercises.

LSU-03 drone with a range of 350 km and can carry out surveillance missions instant video recording (realtime). "Type LSU was capable of lifting loads up to 10 pounds or twice LSU-02," said Head of Aerodynamics Lapan Agus Aribowo.






Forum for the LSU-05 which weighs a total of 120 kg has diujiterbang end of 2014. The latest generation of drones that reaches 6 feet or two times longer than the LSU-02. The fuselage is made of composite material is lighter alloys. "With its light weight, more cargo," said Agus.





_LSU-05, drone-made Lapan (photo: Lapan)_

The probe will be installed radar system that can map a cloudy area. Another goal is for geological survey and Earth's magnetic field. (YUN)

Pesawat Tanpa Awak untuk Survei Kemaritiman - Kompas.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD

KH-179

Credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

black-hawk_101 said:


> Are these unmanned? We have seen and heard that Indonesia and even Malaysia is quite ahead in technology and specially in military as Pakistan is not able to make a missile on its own and Indonesia has tooked Chinese ones and now are exporting them.




Pakistan is far ahead than Indonesia and Malaysia in missile regime technology, as you had build Babur Cruise missile and Raad and so many Grad type missile artillery rocket. Pakistan too has built so many indigenous military product like APC, tank, aircraft with super Mushak aircraft trainer, artillery, RPG-7 type and so on.

And i can said for sure, your guys has achieving Nuclear as weapon technology and that's not easy feat to be achieved by any countries and yet Pakistan is the first and the only Muslim predominance country in this world who own their Nuclear tipped warhead as their weapon.


----------



## black-hawk_101

Indos said:


> Nope, but this one below yes, still in prototype though, PT Lundin (Indonesian company) and Saab (Swedish)
> 
> I dont think Malaysia is ahead of you in term of military technology, you are far ahead from them. And our Military industries are still in developing phase as well.
> 
> Nope, we dont export C-705 Anti ship missile, we just want to produce it here, and if all things are fine, we want to to have joint research in making new variant of cruise missile with China, according to MOU it should be started in 2017. And for your information, C-705 missile hasnt yet been produced by us. We just export rockets to China, R-Han 122, maybe they want to buy it to know our knowledge in making rocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Indo defense event 2014


Export to China? Really?


----------



## Nike

black-hawk_101 said:


> Export to China? Really?



A hoax. My self don't believe it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

black-hawk_101 said:


> Export to China? Really?



I saw News TV program talking about that but cannot assure the credibility though since I am not the one who made the report.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> I saw News TV program talking about that but cannot assure the credibility though since I am not the one who made the report.



that's why it's a hoax, when some reporter dude who know nothing about defense related matter and getting the job to cover the stories, we will know the results

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> that's why it's a hoax, when some reporter dude who know nothing about defense related matter and getting the job to cover the stories, we will know the results



Actually there is no defense desk at our news papers or TV, I think they are all employed from domestic political desk, so except for our specialized magazine, the accuracy is still debatable if there is no quote from any military expert or high military officials. For this point I have to agree on you since the information didnt come up directly from source person himself.


----------



## NarThoD

BTR-80 of Indo Peacekeepers

Credit to suromenggolo


----------



## Nike

Naik apa ayo :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

madokafc said:


> Naik apa ayo :p
> 
> View attachment 199125


let me guess... *BADAK!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


















.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Intelligence agency asks Australia to ensure Indonesian consulate`s security*
Rabu, 4 Maret 2015 22:25 WIB | 808 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Head of the Indonesian State Intelligence Agency (BIN), Lt. Gen. (Retd.) Marciano Norman has asked the Australian government to ensure the security of the Consulate General of the Republic of Indonesia in Sydney.

"We ask the Australian intelligence and police to look for those responsible for splattering red liquid around the Indonesian Consulate in Sydney and ensure the security of Indonesian diplomats," Marciano Norman said here on Wednesday.

According to Marciano, the Australian police should provide additional security.

"The Australian government should provide more security for Indonesian diplomats," he affirmed.

He also urged Australian authorities to investigate the incident wherein a balloon filled with liquid was pelted at the nations consulate 06.00 A.M. local time on Tuesday morning.

"They have evidence. So, they should investigate the case," Marciano stated.

Earlier, a professor observed that Australia should ensure the security of Indonesian diplomats there in the run-up to the execution of two Australian convicts in Indonesia.

"The government of Indonesia needs to ask the Australian police to ensure the security of its diplomats and representative offices in that country ahead of the executions," Hikmahanto Juwana, a professor of international law at the University of Indonesia, stated here on Wednesday.

Indonesia deploys its police officers at the embassies of friendly countries and the residences of foreign diplomats, he pointed out, adding that Australia should do the same in the wake of the imminent execution of the Bali Nine pair from Australia, Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran.

Juwana affirmed that Australia would be blamed if it failed to guarantee the security of Indonesian diplomats and its consulate offices in the country in accordance with the international law.

The execution of drug offenders can happen any time soon as two Australians and a Cordovan death row convicts were brought to Nusakambangan island in Central Java on Wednesday to face a firing squad. 

The two Australians, Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran, who were members of the Bali Nine and were convicted of heroin smuggling in 2005, and Raheem Agbaje Salami of Cordoba, Spain, have been taken to Nusakambangan island where they will be executed soon.

Chan and Sukumaran were taken from Krobokan Prison in Denpasar to Ngurah Rai Airport where they were flown to Cilacap in Central Java by a chartered Wing Air plane with registration number ATR-72-600 PK-WGO amid heavy rain at 6.50 A.M. local time on Wednesday. 

Escorted by two Sukhois and two F-16 fighter planes, the Wing Air plane with Chan and Sukumaran arrived at Cilacaps Tunggul Wulung Airport at 8.14 A.M. local time.

From the airport, they were transferred to the execution island of Nusakambangan under tight security; they arrived at the prison there at 8.50 A.M. on Wednesday. (*)

Intelligence agency asks Australia to ensure Indonesian consulate`s security - ANTARA News

*Security minister reveals method used to join ISIS*
Selasa, 3 Maret 2015 21:31 WIB | 1.393 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias Chief Security Minister Tedjo Edhy Purdijatno revealed here on Tuesday that aspirants of the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) use tour programs as a method to join the Islamic group.

"They have a new method---they join tour agencies programs," he said after attending a leadership meeting of the defense forces (TNI) and the police.

These people, he added, use travel agencies to get to their destinations in the Middle East and separate themselves from their tour groups after reaching there.

In cooperation with the police and the National Intelligence Agency (BIN), Purdijatno affirmed that he would increase alertness with regard to this information.

He also pointed out that he would take efforts to stop them, in collaboration with the immigration office, if their presence is known.

Moreover, while opening the meeting, President Joko Widodo ordered for the maintenance of the countrys security and stability.

With regard to terrorism, he observed that preventive efforts must be maximized.

"Intelligence must be strengthened and on-field data must be made available. We should not wait for an incident to occur to act," he remarked.

He added that overcoming the ISIS ideology is a common responsibility. "The challenge must be dealt with together," he stressed.

Terrorism still poses a threat not only to Indonesia, but to other countries as well. Jokowi mentioned that the ISIS is an eminent terror threat.

He emphasized that security and stability are crucial to help achieve the targets of economic growth and infrastructure development.

The meeting was also attended by Deputy National Police Chief Commissioner General Badrodin Haiti, Navy Chief of Staff Admiral Ade Supandi, Army Chief of Staff General Gatot Nurmantyo, Air Force Chief of Staff Marshall Agus Supriyatna, Administrative Reform Minister Yuddy Chrisnandi, BIN Chief Marciano Noorman, and other high-ranking TNI and police officials.

The TNI-police leadership meeting, which is based on the theme of "TNI-Police Professionalism, Mental Revolution Driver, will last until March 5."(*)

Security minister reveals method used to join ISIS - ANTARA News


----------



## Pangu

I have to say I like what Indonesia is doing. You guys are very focus & prudent in your defense spending, step-by-step approach & well-tailored to your needs. Everyone hype China or India as the next sea power, but I believe you guys are the one to watch, especially when Indonesia is the gatekeeper between the Pacific & Indian Oceans.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## initial_d

Does anyone knows about the progress on the new klewang stealth attack ship that lundin build? hopefully with picture also


----------



## Indos

xudeen said:


> I have to say I like what Indonesia is doing. You guys are very focus & prudent in your defense spending, step-by-step approach & well-tailored to your needs. Everyone hype China or India as the next sea power, but I believe you guys are the one to watch, especially when Indonesia is the gatekeeper between the Pacific & Indian Oceans.



Thanks Mate, well I am quite agree on you on this. Currently we try to balance between economic development, our military industries capabilities, and our long term military goal. Those three things needs to be hand in hand to one another and also help each other during their individual progress. Currently, we dont have any immediate major thread but we are prepared to face multipolar phase of the world geopolitics (beyond 2024) and try to become one of the significant players during that moment. In order to achieve that, those three factors (economic scale, military industries, military power) needs to be in a good condition in order to project such power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

initial_d said:


> Does anyone knows about the progress on the new klewang stealth attack ship that lundin build? hopefully with picture also


Based on the last info during Indodefence 2014, Klewang will be delivered in 2016.


----------



## NarThoD

BMP-3F and BVP-2

credit to original uploader





RM-70 Grad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Super Tucano from the 21st Air Force Sqn.
Photo credit : antariksabayu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KRI dr.soeharso
Credit : originally uploader








Morning At armatim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

old news but i bet never been posted here before


*University of Indonesia holds unmanned ship contest*
Rabu, 5 November 2014 23:35 WIB | 2.775 Views

Depok, West Java (ANTARA News) - As many as 31 teams from 22 universities across the country showcased their talent at the National Fast Unmanned Ship Contest held at the campus of the University of Indonesia here on Wednesday.

The Chairman of the events organizing committee, Yugo K Isal, said that the two-day contest, which will go on till Thursday, was aimed at improving students knowledge about ships and maritime-related subjects as 70 percent of Indonesias territory comprised the surrounding seas.

The event also aims at examining students creativity in designing vessels, establishing principles of the machinery of engines, and designing automated ship systems, Isal noted.

The organizing committee chairman further pointed out that the contest included three categories--- Autonomous Ship, Remote Control Ship and Fuel Engine Ship.

In the Autonomous Ship category, participants had to showcase an innovative sensor-controlled vessel. 

Contestants of the Remote Control Ship category had to showcase ships that were battery-powered, while those of the Fuel Engine category were challenged to create a vessel wherein the engine was powered by liquid fuel.

Isal added that participants of all categories would be assessed on their mastery of navigating the vessels they built, as well as on their design, speed and maneuver performance.

"This contest will most likely be held every year, with better quality and more innovative projects showcased," he stated.
(Uu.INE/KR-BSR/A014)

University of Indonesia holds unmanned ship contest - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD

Anoa 2 with add-on armor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## baukiki88

*RI Planning Buy Sukhoi Su-35, Russia Ready Technology Transfer*Ni Kumara Santi Goddess, Angelia Partners Thursday, March 5th, 2015, 19:57 pm

VIVA.co.id - Chief of Staff of the Air Force (rafters), Agus Supriatna mention eyeing some new weapons system to replace the F-5 Tiger aircraft made in the United States are increasingly aging. Of the many weapons system, one that captivated his heart fighter jets from Russia, Sukhoi Su-35.Associated with the plan, the Russian Ambassador to Indonesia, Mikhail Y. Galuzin, confirmed already contacted the representative of Indonesia regarding plans to modernize Air Force weaponry. Met at his residence on Thursday, March 5, 2015, calls Galuzin defense equipment to be purchased Indonesia the Sukhoi Su-35."We expect an agreement to buy the Sukhoi Su-35 could happen," said Galuzin.According to the diplomat who had been stationed in Japan, he wanted to meet with the Minister of Defence Ryamizard Ryacudu, in order to realize the purchase of defense equipment. In fact, he claimed to be very open if Indonesia is to discuss issues that are more technical."We are open to discussions with our colleagues from Indonesia (about this fighter jet purchase plan). We are ready for the transfer of technology," said Galuzin.When confirmed by VIVA.co.id to the Ministry of Defence regarding the planned purchase of Su-35 fighter jets, a spokesman Brigadier General, Djundan Eko, did not dismiss the possibility.Djundan call Su-35 fighter jets it into the shopping list for the 2015-2019 budget year. Nevertheless, he explained that the purchase of defense equipment must go through prior studies."Before the Air Force decided to buy a weapons system, must go through the first study. Only after it is submitted to us," said Djundan.Currently, he called not receive study or submission defense equipment list."Probably still in the process. However, we have not talked about it at the Ministry of Defense," he added.Targeting the Air Force Su-35 fighter jets to be included in the budget 2015. The jet is entered into the list because he seek to meet the needs of the Air Force alutsita and easier to operate.One unit of the Su-35 is predicted to be worth USD $ 65 million or equivalent to Rp844 billion. Nominal it is cheaper than the US-made fighter jets, the F-16 sale price per unit reached USD $ 165 million, or 2.1 trillion.Su-35 is the latest model of the Su-27M Flanker, where there is an increase in the ability of the air superiority fighter and designed to be able to shoot a variety of targets using missiles and non-control.According to Russia Beyond The Headlines page (RBTH), in the last 20 years, Indonesia has bought several multifunctional fighter planes from Russia, the Su-27 and Su-30, 10 Mi-35 helicopters, 14 Mi-17 helicopters, 48 armored vehicles BTR-80A and 9,000 Kalashnikov AK-102.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Please translate them first into English


----------



## Indos

So, TOT discussion hasnt yet been done based on the news. Air force and PT Dirgantara engineers need to follow up the TOT offering and discuss this matter more specifically before making any decision. It is too* fool* to talk about buying this plane before even discuss TOT matter  We need clarity on this. And the deal should be in G to G basis, in order to decrease any intervention from "some people" that will prevent any best offer to happen.

I hope KPK people are tapping our Defense Ministry and generals from now own to ensure that we really get the best deal while helping our defense industries in the same time.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Russia ready to transfer Sukhoi technologies to RI: Envoy *
Bagus BT Saragih, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Thu, March 05 2015, 9:38 PM

World News





_SU-35_

*Russia reiterated its readiness on Thursday to comply with the transfer-of-technology scheme required by Indonesia should the latter opt to buy Russian-made Sukhoi Su-35 jet fighters to modernize its air force.*

“I talked to Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu a couple of months ago. We are fully aware of Indonesian government regulations on transfer-of-technology and industrial-offset schemes,” Russian Ambassador to Indonesia Mikhail Galuzin told journalists at his residence in South Jakarta.

“We are ready and open for further discussion with our Indonesian partners on the feasibility of procuring Su-35s,” the 54-year-old diplomat added.

The statements came amid fierce competition from the world’s top jet fighter producers to supply replacements for the Indonesian Air Force’s (TNI-AU) ageing F-5 E/F Tiger IIs.

Last week, Spanish Ambassador to Indonesia Francisco José Viqueira Niel claimed that Eurofighter Typhoon jet fighters were the best choice for Indonesia to modernize its air force when it comes to technical capabilities and the transfer of technology.

The Eurofighter consortium involves four countries, namely Spain, Germany, Italy and the UK.

Another strong contender is the single-engine Swedish-built SAAB Gripe; the Flanker and Typhoon are both twin-engine jet fighters.

But Galuzin talked up Russia’s military aircraft technology, claiming it was among the best in the world.

This year, he added, Russia would host three international military events to showcase its advanced military technologies and capabilities.

In June, the Russian Defense Ministry will host the “ARMY-2015”, an international military technical forum. About a month later, St. Petersburg will exhibit the 2015 International Maritime Defence Show.

“In August, the MAKS 2015, or the 12th International Aviation and Space Salon, will be held in Moscow,” Galuzin said.

Currently, the TNI AU operates a mixed fleet of single-seater Su-27s and double-seater Su-30s in the 11th squadron based at Sultan Hasanuddin Air Force Base in Makassar, South Sulawesi.

In January, 2015, Indonesian Defense Ministry spokesperson Col. Djundan Eko Bintoro said that, during Galuzin’s meeting with Ryamizard, the envoy had also offered Kilo Class Type 636 submarines and Mi-17 helicopters to bolster the Indonesia’s maritime defense system. (nvn)(++++)

- See more at: Russia ready to transfer Sukhoi technologies to RI: Envoy | The Jakarta Post

Dapet ToT juga akhirnya 


*Indonesia steps up telcom surveillance *
Ina Parlina and Margareth S. Aritonang, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Fri, March 06 2015, 7:09 AM

National News

Following foreign media reports on alleged spying by New Zealand on Indonesia, National Intelligence Agency (BIN) chief Marciano Norman said Thursday that security authorities in the country had been working to improve communication security.

A document, released by former US National Security Agency contractor Edward Snowden dating back to 2009, released on Thursday, said a New Zealand Government Communications Security Bureau (GCSB) officer had worked with the Australian Signals Directorate to spy on Indonesian telecommunications company Telkomsel, Reuters reported on Thursday.

Marciano said his agency had learned about spying allegations that dated back to the administration of president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.

Marciano said, “We have been conducting efforts to improve communication security.”

The documents said New Zealand’s electronic spy agency had also intercepted emails and mobile and fixed-line phone calls in its neighboring small Pacific states, including Fiji, and shared the intelligence with its international allies, for example Australia.

Lawmaker Tantowi Yahya, the deputy chairman of House of Representatives Commission I overseeing defense, foreign affairs and communications, said the House was aiming to regulate divestment initiatives among telecommunications companies operating in the country in an effort to take control of crucial information.

Tantowi, a politician from the Golkar Party, said that one of the efforts could be limiting foreign ownership in telecommunications companies.

He said that such a move would be made possible with the amendment of the 1999 Telecommunications Law, which has been included in the current National Legislation Program (Prolegnas).

“Article 4 of the law clearly states that the telecommunications industry must be under the control of the government. The fact of the matter is there are violations to such stipulations. No wonder we are easily wiretapped,” he added.

Golkar has consistently called for the takeover of telecommunications firms Telkomsel and Indosat, both deemed as strategic.

Sixty-five percent of Telkomsel ownership is controlled by state-owned telecommunications firm PT Telekomunikasi Indonesia (Telkom) and 35 percent by Singtel Mobile, a subsidiary of Singapore Telecommunications Ltd.

Meanwhile, 65 percent of Indosat’s shares are owned by Qatar-based Ooredoo, 14.29 percent by the Indonesian government and the remaining 20.71 percent by the public.

When asked if President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo had knowledge of the wiretapping allegation, Cabinet Secretary Andi Widjajanto declined to comment.

New Zealand’s Prime Minister John Key refused to comment on the disclosures, but had said on Wednesday when asked about their expected release that they were bound to be wrong, Reuters reported. The GCSB also refused to comment.

Key is scheduled to visit Indonesia this year. His last visit was in October 2013 when he attended the APEC Summit in Bali.

- See more at: Indonesia steps up telcom surveillance | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian government repatriates 27 citizens from Yemen*
Thursday, 5 Maret 2015 19:53 WIB | 634 Views


Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government repatriated 27 more people from Yemen by a Yemen Airways flight, the foreign ministry noted in a statement, Thursday.

The Indonesian nationals departed from the Sanaa International Airport in Yemen and arrived at the Soekarno-Hatta International Airport on Thursday, at 11:40 a.m. local time.

All the returnees are students and some of them are with their family members.

Upon their arrival in Jakarta, the foreign ministry, in cooperation with some regional governments, facilitated their return to their hometowns such as Aceh, Medan (North Sumatra), Solo (Central Java), Lombok (West Nusa Tenggara), Kendari (Southeast Sulawesi), Manado (North Sulawesi), Bandar Lampung (Lampung), Tarakan (East Kalimantan), and Manokwari (West Papua).

They returned to Indonesia voluntarily and were assisted by the Indonesian Embassy in Sanaa in coordination with the Yemeni authorities.

The Indonesian Embassy in Sanaa is currently operating normally in offering public services and protection to the Indonesian nationals in Yemen.

Due to the escalating tensions in Yemen, some Indonesian citizens in Yemen had requested for repatriation to Indonesia, stated the embassy officials.

The Indonesian government has evacuated a total of 47 Indonesian citizens from Yemen so far.

The Indonesian government hopes that the conflicting parties in Yemen will be able to find peaceful solutions, so that Yemen can again contribute to peace in the Middle East region and the world.

Some 4,159 Indonesian citizens are currently living in Yemen, of which 1,488 are migrant workers and the remaining are students.

The tense political situation in Yemen escalated after the Yemeni President and Prime Minister resigned on January 22, and rebel leader Abdul Malik al-Houthi took over as the new leader of the country.

Considering the deteriorating security situation in Yemen, the Indonesian government has also issued a travel advisory for Indonesians planning to visit that country.

"We urge Indonesian citizens, who plan to go to Yemen, to postpone their travel plans," Arrmanatha Nasir, the spokesman for the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, stated during a press briefing on February 18.

Indonesias Minister of Foreign Affairs Retno Marsudi has also set up a task force to handle the repatriation of Indonesians from Yemen.
(Tz.Y012/Uu.F001/INE/KR-BSR/F001)

Indonesian government repatriates 27 citizens from Yemen - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

Training session with NLAW, Infantry Division 2 Kostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toke115

Photo credit: Surya Hartomo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Indonesia steps up telcom surveillance *
> Ina Parlina and Margareth S. Aritonang, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Fri, March 06 2015, 7:09 AM
> 
> National News
> 
> Following foreign media reports on alleged spying by New Zealand on Indonesia, National Intelligence Agency (BIN) chief Marciano Norman said Thursday that security authorities in the country had been working to improve communication security.
> 
> A document, released by former US National Security Agency contractor Edward Snowden dating back to 2009, released on Thursday, said a New Zealand Government Communications Security Bureau (GCSB) officer had worked with the Australian Signals Directorate to spy on Indonesian telecommunications company Telkomsel, Reuters reported on Thursday.
> 
> Marciano said his agency had learned about spying allegations that dated back to the administration of president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.
> 
> Marciano said, “We have been conducting efforts to improve communication security.”
> 
> The documents said New Zealand’s electronic spy agency had also intercepted emails and mobile and fixed-line phone calls in its neighboring small Pacific states, including Fiji, and shared the intelligence with its international allies, for example Australia.
> 
> Lawmaker Tantowi Yahya, the deputy chairman of House of Representatives Commission I overseeing defense, foreign affairs and communications, said the House was aiming to regulate divestment initiatives among telecommunications companies operating in the country in an effort to take control of crucial information.
> 
> Tantowi, a politician from the Golkar Party, said that one of the efforts could be limiting foreign ownership in telecommunications companies.
> 
> He said that such a move would be made possible with the amendment of the 1999 Telecommunications Law, which has been included in the current National Legislation Program (Prolegnas).
> 
> “Article 4 of the law clearly states that the telecommunications industry must be under the control of the government. The fact of the matter is there are violations to such stipulations. No wonder we are easily wiretapped,” he added.
> 
> Golkar has consistently called for the takeover of telecommunications firms Telkomsel and Indosat, both deemed as strategic.
> 
> Sixty-five percent of Telkomsel ownership is controlled by state-owned telecommunications firm PT Telekomunikasi Indonesia (Telkom) and 35 percent by Singtel Mobile, a subsidiary of Singapore Telecommunications Ltd.
> 
> Meanwhile, 65 percent of Indosat’s shares are owned by Qatar-based Ooredoo, 14.29 percent by the Indonesian government and the remaining 20.71 percent by the public.
> 
> When asked if President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo had knowledge of the wiretapping allegation, Cabinet Secretary Andi Widjajanto declined to comment.
> 
> New Zealand’s Prime Minister John Key refused to comment on the disclosures, but had said on Wednesday when asked about their expected release that they were bound to be wrong, Reuters reported. The GCSB also refused to comment.
> 
> Key is scheduled to visit Indonesia this year. His last visit was in October 2013 when he attended the APEC Summit in Bali.
> 
> - See more at: Indonesia steps up telcom surveillance | The Jakarta Post



USA also forbid foreign companies to make telecommunication infrastructure. Companies like Ericsson, Nokia, Huawei are easily getting contract here, while national contractor firm are actually quite ready to handle now. Many former Indonesian Ericsson employee set up telecommunication company nowadays, so we had the technology already.


----------



## NarThoD

baukiki88 said:


> *RI Planning Buy Sukhoi Su-35, Russia Ready Technology Transfer*Ni Kumara Santi Goddess, Angelia Partners Thursday, March 5th, 2015, 19:57 pm
> 
> VIVA.co.id - Chief of Staff of the Air Force (rafters), Agus Supriatna mention eyeing some new weapons system to replace the F-5 Tiger aircraft made in the United States are increasingly aging. Of the many weapons system, one that captivated his heart fighter jets from Russia, Sukhoi Su-35.Associated with the plan, the Russian Ambassador to Indonesia, Mikhail Y. Galuzin, confirmed already contacted the representative of Indonesia regarding plans to modernize Air Force weaponry. Met at his residence on Thursday, March 5, 2015, calls Galuzin defense equipment to be purchased Indonesia the Sukhoi Su-35."We expect an agreement to buy the Sukhoi Su-35 could happen," said Galuzin.According to the diplomat who had been stationed in Japan, he wanted to meet with the Minister of Defence Ryamizard Ryacudu, in order to realize the purchase of defense equipment. In fact, he claimed to be very open if Indonesia is to discuss issues that are more technical."We are open to discussions with our colleagues from Indonesia (about this fighter jet purchase plan). We are ready for the transfer of technology," said Galuzin.When confirmed by VIVA.co.id to the Ministry of Defence regarding the planned purchase of Su-35 fighter jets, a spokesman Brigadier General, Djundan Eko, did not dismiss the possibility.Djundan call Su-35 fighter jets it into the shopping list for the 2015-2019 budget year. Nevertheless, he explained that the purchase of defense equipment must go through prior studies."Before the Air Force decided to buy a weapons system, must go through the first study. Only after it is submitted to us," said Djundan.Currently, he called not receive study or submission defense equipment list."Probably still in the process. However, we have not talked about it at the Ministry of Defense," he added.Targeting the Air Force Su-35 fighter jets to be included in the budget 2015. The jet is entered into the list because he seek to meet the needs of the Air Force alutsita and easier to operate.One unit of the Su-35 is predicted to be worth USD $ 65 million or equivalent to Rp844 billion. Nominal it is cheaper than the US-made fighter jets, the F-16 sale price per unit reached USD $ 165 million, or 2.1 trillion.Su-35 is the latest model of the Su-27M Flanker, where there is an increase in the ability of the air superiority fighter and designed to be able to shoot a variety of targets using missiles and non-control.According to Russia Beyond The Headlines page (RBTH), in the last 20 years, Indonesia has bought several multifunctional fighter planes from Russia, the Su-27 and Su-30, 10 Mi-35 helicopters, 14 Mi-17 helicopters, 48 armored vehicles BTR-80A and 9,000 Kalashnikov AK-102.


it's about time, SU-35 would be a deterrent against Australian F-35 and Singaporean F-15


----------



## Wahhab2701

Indos said:


> So, TOT discussion hasnt yet been done based on the news. Air force and PT Dirgantara engineers need to follow up the TOT offering and discuss this matter more specifically before making any decision. It is too* fool* to talk about buying this plane before even discuss TOT matter  We need clarity on this. And the deal should be in G to G basis, in order to decrease any intervention from "some people" that will prevent any best offer to happen.
> 
> I hope KPK people are tapping our Defense Ministry and generals from now own to ensure that we really get the best deal while helping our defense industries in the same time.


KPK is death already my friend. We have to used to live without them.


----------



## Indos

Wahhab2701 said:


> KPK is death already my friend. We have to used to live without them.



It has already been predicted, zaman goro-goro heh, next chapter will be big for our nation, inshaALLAH.


----------



## Wahhab2701

Indos said:


> It has already been predicted, zaman goro-goro heh, next chapter will be big for our nation, inshaALLAH.


Insha Alloh. Badai pasti berlalu. Unsur what is the equal proverb in English.


----------



## Indos

Wahhab2701 said:


> Insha Alloh. Badai pasti berlalu. Unsur what is the equal proverb in English.



Overall it is not really that bad though, for instant, I feel happy we can get Mahakam Block which has 1/3 of our oil and gas. Just let go the police case for a while. Abdurrahman Ruki is a good one though. 

Current development that we see suggest that Jokowi's governing is still not optimal of course, but it is the price we must pay for having a democratic nation, usually the leader doesnt keep his promise 100 % because of several reasons, from learning that fact we, then, can make better choice in the next election. And in the other hand, some clever and honest people from our younger generation ( like you for instant ) should also help the nation by either going to politics or set up a pressure group. Not only thinking about themselves. 

"The best person is the one who has the best in contribution" (Hadith)

It is actually the time that is waited by our ancestor for so long, so keep the faith Men...........


----------



## pr1v4t33r

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Navy military academy cadets doing field training in Marines Cavalry unit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Soldiers of Kostrad 328th Airborne Bn, with Pindad SS2-V4 Heavy Barrel in Kostrad 1st Division 600m firing range.
Photo credit : momet07

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wahhab2701

Indos said:


> Overall it is not really that bad though, for instant, I feel happy we can get Mahakam Block which has 1/3 of our oil and gas. Just let go the police case for a while. Abdurrahman Ruki is a good one though.
> 
> Current development that we see suggest that Jokowi's governing is still not optimal of course, but it is the price we must pay for having a democratic nation, usually the leader doesnt keep his promise 100 % because of several reasons, from learning that fact we, then, can make better choice in the next election. And in the other hand, some clever and honest people from our younger generation ( like you for instant ) should also help the nation by either going to politics or set up a pressure group. Not only thinking about themselves.
> 
> "The best person is the one who has the best in contribution" (Hadith)
> 
> It is actually the time that is waited by our ancestor for so long, so keep the faith Men...........


Very well said bro. Hope the next generations will be the better ones. I absolutely want to help the nation through a social movement. Politic is a big no for me for the time being. It is too treacherous.
Nice to hear comment from ministry of energy and mineral resources today that express his confident in PERTAMINA to manage the Mahakam block.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

madokafc said:


> Navy military academy cadets doing field training in Marines Cavalry unit
> 
> View attachment 199726
> 
> 
> View attachment 199727


I almost never see AMX-10P in convoy with the Marines, did they move it to reserve unit along with the BVP's?


----------



## Nike

Navy Aviation Second Wing which based in Tanjung Pinang receive one Bell412 today






KOMANDAN WING UDARA 2 BESERTA SELURUH ANGGOTA WING UDARA 2 MENYAMBUT KEDATANGAN HELIKOPTER ANGKUT NBELL-412 HU-417 MASUK DI JAJARAN WING UDARA 2 PUSPENERBAL > W E B S I T E - T N I A L > Seremonial


----------



## Nike

*DANPUSSENIF : OUR CAPABILITY ALWAYS SUPPORTED BY PINDAD*

Posted: Jumat, 06 Mar 2015



>



Komandan Pusat Kesenjataan Infanteri (Chief of Infantry Weaponery Centre) or Danpussenif Major General Hinsa Siburian visited PT Pindad (Persero) on Thursday, March 5th, 2015. The delegation was aceepted by Board of Directors and management of PT Pindad (Persero) at Auditorium, Directorate Building. On his welcoming speech, PT Pindad’s CEO Silmy Karim said that this visit was a support and concern for Pindad as one of players on national defence industry. “This is good opportunity for industry and user can meet to form synergy relationship to build Indonesia defence power,” said Silmy.

Silmy added that Pindad’s production capacity and technology mastery acceleration would always be increased in order to fulfill Indonesia National Armed Forces more comprehensively. “In accordance with President Jokowi’s support, capacity enhancement and equipments modernization will be conducted. On technology mastery acceleration, the Transfer of Technology process with some international defence companies has been initiated,” added Silmy.



*Major General Hinsa Siburian explained that his visit to PT Pindad was to extend the cooperation that has established. “Infantry’s attack and maneuver capability always supported by technology advancement of PT Pindad on weapon, ammunition, and special vehicle,” he said. Moreover, Pussenif as the backbone of Indonesia National Armed Forces power was doing a program that titled infantry weaponry transformation where various range of innovations will be done in order to strengthen Indonesia National Armed Forces’ weaponry. “Consistency of our cooperation with 
PT Pindad hopefully will be continued at the future because there are so many things that will involving both parties, especially on research and development field because in the end, our purpose is same, to achieve the independency of national defence industry,” said Hinsa.*


Silmy Karim welcomed the initiative because relationship that been built with Pussenif could add confidence and spirit for PT Pindad to keep increasing the company quality and capability. “I will push Pindad’s product development division to always involves research and development at Indonesian Army unit so that the information that related to products could directly absorbed and implemented, because the user is the one who knows about detail of the products,” said Silmy.

After discussion and delivery of the souvenir, delegation visited production facilities for weapon and special vehicle. At the special vehicle division, the delegation got an opportunity to see the Amphibi Combat Vehicle maneuvered in the water. This variant of combat vehicle was currently on certification process by Research and Development Agency of Indonesian Army. After special vehicle division, delegation moved to Weapon Division to visit the production facilities and directly try the G2 handgun which produced by PT Pindad (Persero). (Anggia)

PT. Pindad (Persero) - Siaran Pers


----------



## NarThoD

Painting the Leos
Credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Yeahhh...Welcome HOME KRI RIGEL 933
Credit : originally uploader

Last report:




Mar 06, 2015 19:56 UTC
Ship type: Unknown
Flag:



Indonesia
Destination: *LES SABLES D'OLONNE*
ETA: *Mar 07, 16:30*
Lat/Lon:
46.68163 N/3.09262 W
Course/Speed: 302 ° / 6.3 kn.
Current draught: 4 m
Callsign PLJJ
IMO / MMSI:
N/A / 525014077




SS1-V1 pindad...This weapon is used for the execution of Bali Nine
Credit : pindad.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Marinir? his face is seem like Pakistani or middle eastern to me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia seeking citizens missing in Turkey*
Jumat, 6 Maret 2015 22:30 WIB | 497 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia continues with intensive efforts to find 16 citizens who vanished while in Turkey and are feared to have joined the ISIS group.

"There are actually 24 people who joined a tour to Turkey. We are still seeking the missing 16," foreign ministry spokesman Arrmanatha Nasir said here on Friday.

He added that most of the missing Indonesians were from Surabaya (East Java) and others from Surakarta (Central Java).

Arrmanatha explained that immediately after arriving in Istanbul, they separated themselves from the tour group and did not visit tourist locations, as had been arranged.

"They said they would not join the group on the tour, but would go by themselves and later join the group again in a certain city before returning to Indonesia," he said.

"The groups leader agreed to let the 16 citizens separate from the group. But after arriving at the place where they were supposed to again join the group, none of them emerged. When they were called they asked for a change of the meeting place," he said.

After failing to meet them at the new location, members of the tour group began to worry, especially after they were unable to contact them.

"Finally, the incident was reported to the Indonesian embassy in Istanbul. We also tried to contact them and failed. At last, the embassy coordinated with Turkish police," he said.

While the remaining eight group members returned to Jakarta, the 16 citizens were still at large and remained so until now, he said.

Regarding rumors that they might have joined ISIS, Arrmanatha said nothing had as yet been confirmed.

"We cannot confirm if they have really joined ISIS or not. The Indonesian embassy is still coordinating with the Turkish police," he said.(*)

Indonesia seeking citizens missing in Turkey - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

PT Pindad field testing their 105 mm munition made in Lumajang, PT Pindad expect to produce around 5000 munition by the end of this year, credit to David_Ahmad@kaskus.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

@Jakartans@PkDef seems our friends at Timawa miss us, we should updating our info to them, should we?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> Marinir? his face is seem like Pakistani or middle eastern to me
> 
> View attachment 200034



Talking about our military officer who looks Pakistani, we shouldnt miss this one (general) 
















Marsekal Muda Muhammad Syaugi

Before one of Indonesian F-16 Aerobatic Team member (Blue Eagle)

Blue Eagle team got the training from USA Aerobatic Team "Thunder Birds"






He is on the left

Another Blue Eagle Team :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

Reposted from Tmawa.net
Credit to original uploader

F/A-18 of Royal Australian Air Force greet Indonesian Air Force Sukhois in Exercise Pitch Black 2012
Note the external fuel tanks on the RAAF F/A-18

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Anoa Amphibious Version Will be Ready to Take Part on the Next Armed Forces Jubilee*






His name, is amphibious armored Anoa.A Combat vehicles which is arguably tough in all fields. In addition to their basic capability, these APCs can swim on the water surface. This is possible because the 6x6 vehicle is equipped with two water jets at the stern.

Director of PINDAD Silmy Karim admitted in the development of this type of armored vehicles, 100% made by experts in the country.

"Panzer anoa, this amphibian armored vehicle is pure of PINDAD development results. It is still under development and introduction. Projected, armored amphibious anoa can participate in the parade (TNI anniversary, October 5) this year," said Silmy in between visits Infantry Weapons Center (Pussenif) TNI AD, Thursday (05/03/2015).

Currently, this combat vehicles are still in the process of certification. According to him, for the formal legal process will be conducted in June. This certification is required as a guarantee absolute safety and operation.

Combat vehicles is admittedly very suitable with the Homeland condition. Starting from the mainland hills and mountains, swampy areas, up rivers, lakes, and sea.

"This vehicle is to add motion or mobility soldiers in the field. With varied terrain that required the addition of the ability to buoyance," he said firmly, adding that it will continue to improve the quality and capability of the company.

On that occasion, Silmy Pussenif welcomed the presence of the group as a form of support and concern for the defense industry. Discussions could not be separated from the purpose of establishing the defense forces. This visit was acknowledged as a good opportunity for the industry and users can meet to form a synergistic relationship.

This action is in line with the policy of President Joko Widodo who want to increase the capacity and modernization of equipment combat soldiers with domestic products. Especially in terms of acceleration of technological mastery and the transfer of technology with some of the global defense industry players.

The same expectations expressed Danpussenif Major General Hinsa Siburian. According to him, this time Pussenif as the main force of the army is running a program transformation for infantry weaponry. Various innovations made. One of them involves PINDAD in the process of research and development.

"By looking at the defense industry PINDAD I feel very proud. Before the eyes of the soldiers, with weapons from PINDAD made us became a much more capable warrior. Advancement of defense industry provided increased our capability," he said.

Regarding anoa armored amphibious vehicle Hinsa say it will be a good soldier. That is, he said, the main thing in the maneuver as infantry unit will be realized perfectly.

"Panzer anoa who had just walked on land, can now swim on the surface of the water. Infantry that initially foot, with advances in technology can now be maneuvered into the water," he added.

In addition to maneuver, unity infantry also requires qualified shots. PINDAD, in this case the recognition can provide us perfectly. So far, of the need for infantry weapons supplied mostly PINDAD.

"For small arms, either rifle or ammunition, the entire requirement is derived from PINDAD infantry," he also admitted the gun Pindad it as a very good product. At that time, he had the opportunity to test-fired in the field provided PINDAD.


BANDUNG - Pindad amphibious armored targets to show off that they have developed, on the anniversary of the military, October.

Developing the amphibious armored vehicles as part of efforts to address the needs of main weaponry system (defense equipment) TNI.

Silmy Karim as PINDAD CEO reveal it when he received a visit from Danpussenif Major General Hinsa Siburian in Bandung, Thursday (5/3). "Hopefully, certification for this version can be completed in next June. So on the anniversary of the military we are will be already to be taking the part in the parade, "he explained.

According to him, he continued to refine the latest variant pansernya, especially amphibious capability, consideration needs, doctrine, speed, safety, and operation.

Panzer Anoa still functioning as a personnel transport. It just they can penetrate swamps area, rivers, and lakes so as to facilitate the movement of troops.

*Agile*

In the attractions shown yesterday, in a floating position, prototype armored amphibious it would move there-let. APCs capable of forward and backward and sharply curved. Panzer has a water propeller as a driver in the water.
Hinsa appreciate the PINDAD product. Implicitly, these two-star flag officer even expressed interest in the performance of armored amphibians.

"Special infantry, you'll enjoy the maneuver and fire. Basically infantry on foot. During this time, with Anoa only on basic version. With this amphibians version,will give us mobility and exceptional maneuverability, "he said.

Source in Bahasa

Pindad Kembangkan Panser Anoa Amfibi - m.inilahkoran.com

Pindad Segera Pamerkan Panser Amfibi | Cetak SuaraMerdeka dot com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NarThoD

Make sure you're visit this thread in weekends, coz we got plenty of bonuses

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Weekend Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Komodos

Thanks to the original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

This is my turn @NarThoD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

@Indos How'bout this eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wahhab2701

Here we go again. another weekend posts. feels like in the kaskus military forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

@Indos I give up, if my wife found out about this...I'll be damned  

------------------------------------------------------------
Reposted from Timawa

Credit to Original Uploader

Sukhoi Su-27 and Su-30's escorted by F/A-18 Hornets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

ACMAT VLRA 4X4 Utility Vehicle Indonesian Marines Corps, with AGL 40 mm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Ini masih wikken kan?






Say Hello to Miss Police Brigadier Mila Sunarjo, an active policewoman slash idol group vocalist. 












===== News ===========

*Navy Arrests Gang of Ship Robbers in Malacca Strait*
_SATURDAY, 07 MARCH, 2015_

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - The Sea Rider Western Fleet Quick Response (WFQR) team of the Indonesian Navy arrested six people accused of trying to rob a ship sailing in the Malacca Strait, Antara News reported.

"Before being arrested, they robbed a number of commercial ships sailing in and around Malacca Strait, or ships anchored in Batam. They were arrested on Thursday (March 5) at around 5:00p.m. when they left for Tanjungguncang in Batam," commander of the maritime security task force of the Western Fleet Command, Commodore Abdul Rasyid Kacong, said on Friday.

The six suspects are identified by their initials as N (50), Aa, Tg, S, (30), Rj (22) and Js (21).

The naval officers also seized several tools the gang of ship robbers used to commit their misdeeds, he stated.

"According to reports from neighboring countries, they have robbed ships beyond Indonesian territory several times, such as in Thailand, Malaysia and Singapore," Kacong pointed out.

When the navy intensified its patrol operations in the waters off Batam, they moved to the waters around Natuna, Pontianak and even Thailand, he noted.

"While some of them were arrested in the same case, some others escaped when the naval officers were about to catch them," the commander revealed.

Navy Arrests Gang of Ship Robbers in Malacca Strait | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Fast Missile Boats, Frigate & LPDs





Navy Helicopters 





Anoa Amphibi - Back View





Anoa Amphibi - Front View





Anoa Amphibi - In Action





.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zero_wing

Nice are guys planing on selling these?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> @Jakartans@PkDef seems our friends at Timawa miss us, we should updating our info to them, should we?


I forgot my password there sis 



madokafc said:


> Marinir? his face is seem like Pakistani or middle eastern to me
> 
> View attachment 200034


Yup he's one of few Pakistani soldiers who join our Marine Basic Training course few years ago.
It looks like they forgot to ask about his size so the uniform is very much small for his size


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zero_wing said:


> Nice, are u guys planing on selling these?



Pretty much yes. LPD, Fast Missile Boats (KCR-40 & KCR-60), LST, APC, Recon & Tactical Vehicles, Light/Medium Military Transport Aircraft, MPA, etc...

.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Air Force Special Para-Commando unit PASKHAS during LALO (Low Altitude-Low Opening) free fall exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

Zero_wing said:


> Nice are guys planing on selling these?


Philippines are always welcomed to buy our products


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KOHANUDNAS 2015 





Roesmin Nurjadin Air Base





LATGAB 2014 Review





.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zero_wing said:


> Nice are guys planing on selling these?



Of course the defense sector are planning to increase its export anyway.


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> Ini masih wikken kan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say Hello to Miss Police Brigadier Mila Sunarjo, an active policewoman slash idol group vocalist.



What kind of song is it ? Just like Korean Pop by just looking to this weird movement 

By The way I have made my research last night to other defense forum at this site, the result is that it is only us who has "weekend edition" 

One of Aceh Police Special Force (Gegana) is a woman using hijab, bripda Nina





















This is a danger unit, so personally I hope this woman should not be in this unit anyway, too danger.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

How many Baracuda and armored vehicle the police department have? It seems they have hundreds of them and continue to bought nice infantry combat gear for their member


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

P-100 PT Dahana in action

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Frogy & M60 "the pig"
# indonesian_armedforces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wahhab2701

Indos said:


> What kind of song is it ? Just like Korean Pop by just looking to this weird movement
> 
> By The way I have made my research last night to other defense forum at this site, the result is that it is only us who has "weekend edition"
> 
> One of Aceh Police Special Force (Gegana) is a woman using hijab, bripda Nina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a danger unit, so personally I hope this woman should not be in this unit anyway, too danger.


Beautiful yet deadly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Girls from Indonesian police SABHARA unit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Taken from Saab official website

Gripen: Ideal For Indonesian Air Force






The Indonesian government is planning to replace the F-5 fighter aircrafts. The Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) polices a very large area. Indonesia’s vast archipelago includes about 17,000 islands stretching over nearly 2 million square kilometres. It has a coastline of 54,716 kilometres to protect and three land borders (Timor-Leste 228 kilometres, Malaysia 1,782 kilometres, and Papua New Guinea 820 kilometres). Moreover, it sits right at Southeast Asia’s maritime chokepoints, such as the Strait of Malacca.

Given this large geographical spread, effective Air Force capability requires high availability of aircraft, long time on station, short turn arounds, long ferry range and large combat radius. The country spends around 1% of its GDP on Defence so it would be looking at an aircraft that isaffordable, superior and have low operational cost. All these make the Gripen an ideal solution for Indonesia.

Gripen is the first of the new generation, multi-role fighter aircrafts to enter operational service.Using the latest technology, Gripen is capable of performing an extensive range of air-to-air, air-to-surface and reconnaissance missions employing the latest weapons.

Gripen is designed to meet the demands of existing and future threats, while simultaneously meeting strict requirements for flight safety, reliability, training efficiency and low operating costs.

Gripen’s inherent design concept is its ability to operate in groups, sharing targets and friendly ship information and cooperating when launching the most modern weapons available.Designed to ensure outstanding combat agility, Gripen features a delta-canard configuration withrelaxed aerodynamic stability. The delta wing and canards, along with the digital Fly-By-Wire Flight Control System, give the fighter an optimum combination of maneuverability, acceleration, top speed and short-field performance.

Gripen is a true multirole fighter, designed as such from the very beginning. This means it can perform missions in all the three roles: air-to-air, air-to-surface and reconnaissance. It can change role while airborne, and it can even act in multiple roles simultaneously. This simultaneous capability will grow over time, as the AESA radar and other systems are further developed. This multi-role capability will help Indonesian Air Force use the same aircraft for different roles, thereby reducing the need for different aircraft to play different roles. The Gripen can replace the F-5E/F not only in its interceptor role but also play a strike fighter role.

Within the three roles, Gripen can perform a wide range of missions such as for example Offensive Counter Air, Defensive Counter Air, Air Policing, Cruise Missile Defence, Close Air Support, Air Interdiction, SEAD/DEAD, Maritime Strike, Strategic Attack, Sea Surveillance, Tactical Air Reconnaissance and Non-Traditional ISR. These missions can be performed 24/7 and in all types of weather.

Gripen C has an overall maximum ferry range of approximately 3000 km. The ferry range is reached at high altitude with maximum use of external drop tanks and no weapons attached. The ferry range for Gripen E with large drop tanks (optional) is approximately 4000 km. This is ideal for Indonesia with its very vast territory and large number of islands.

Saab is committed to working together with the Indonesian government to offer and deliver industrial cooperation programmes and social value that reaches far beyond the aircraft contract. This way, we create sustainable business and real economic growth. Industrial cooperation is achieved through the direct participation of Indonesia’sindustry in the production and development of the contracted system, or by Saab generating investments within areas of national priority. These areas can cover high-level objectives ranging from purely military strategic goals all the way up to overall contribution to the GDP.

*The pilot’s fighter.*Gripen is a pilot’s dream. It is easy to fly and gives the pilot full control. Gripen’s outstanding agility with high instantaneous and sustained turn rates means unrivalled performance in close combat. Its state-of-the-art HMI and digital Fly-by-wire flight control system enables the pilot to concentrate fully on the mission at hand.

*Multirole is in the DNA.*Gripen was built to be a true multirole fighter, and was the first fighter of its kind to enter operational service. It is also true to Saab’s tradition of developing smart, unique and extremely functional solutions for combat aircraft. In short, Gripen is a multirole fighter through and through.

*Any mission.Anytime.Anywhere.*Gripen can carry out air intercept, attack and reconnaissance missions – all in the same sortie if required. On top of this Gripen’s robust design allows for unrivalled simple and rapid maintenance, resulting in turnaround times that no other fighter can match. A Gripen fighter is always ready to fly.

Gripen is a *truly Network Centric multirole fighter* with the world’s most highly developed secure and multifrequency data link. Together with its fully integrated avionic mission system, Gripen offers total situational awareness for the pilot in all roles. In fact, it excels.

When it comes to *peacetime surveillance and air policing*, Gripen is the multirole fighter of choice. It will support TNI-AU in detecting and reporting activities such as illegal fishing, illegal immigration and piracy. Gripen is your eye in the sky.

From the very beginning, Gripen was developed with availability, cost and upgradability in mind. Its robust design keeps maintenance and service costs down, and its modular design allows it to be continuously upgraded in order to deal with future threat scenarios. All this boils down to the fact that when choosing Gripen, you get more time in the air. And when it comes to fighters, air time means quality time.

*The Gripen paradox: Get more. For less.*Every part of the Gripen concept is designed to be as smart and cost-effective as possible. Instead of simply opting for any solution, at any cost, Saab’s engineers are always looking for the smartest one. But they never compromise. Instead, they innovate.

And together with Saab’s *attractive and innovative financial solutions*, this means the total life time cost for a Gripen becomes very moderate in comparison with other fighters.

*Industrial Cooperation (IC):* The Gripen effect. In the defence industry, IC is an essential part of doing business. For Saab, good IC means partnerships – lasting, business-driven relationships that generate long-term mutual benefits. Saab has an unrivalled proven track record of successful win-win partnerships created within Gripen packages.

*The smart fighter: *The combination of excellent operational performance and moderate through life costs makes Gripen unique on the world market today. It is as simple as that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Soldier who Became Victim from Grenade hands Explosive Accident Using Bionic Hand





*
For the first time in Indonesia, the application of bionic hands toward Siswadi (44), TNI member who became victims from grenade explosive accident

The Bionic hand is made in UK with software application from United States. According to dr. Adi Suriyanto, an orthopedi specialist at dr Ramelan Hospital, this bionic hand is made from titanium and working according along with motoric sensor from human muscles.

"This tools had been applied in large number by foreigner, but it was for the first has been applied in Indonesia. This tools will work when accepting signal pulse from muscles contraction." said the dokter who had been graduate from Diponegoro University, when he showing the Bionic hand at Dr Ramelan Hospital in Surabaya, Monday (9/3/2015)

According to him, this tools had a weakness, that's they can't touch water, "so Mr. Siswadi can't take a bath if using this bionic hand" add him in his statements

Siswadi acknowledge himself became a victim from a grenade accident while training 90 of his member company on how to throwing grenade, " But during the exercise we had three grenade doesn't explode and i must tracking and finding them. When i wanna to pointing where is the grenade fall, suddenly the grenade exploded and hurting both of my hands." Said Siswadi

He surely doesn't expected if the grenade will exploding suddenly, "Before, I had giving up with my condition and with this hands who had been applied for my right hand, i feel helped greatly" add him

Tentara Korban Granat Pakai Tangan Bionic Pertama di Indonesia - Surya


----------



## Indos

Boeing is not with Korea Airline bid, instead KAL is with Airbus Military only. What kind of offer they will give remain to be seen. 

*KAI, KAL squaring off in homegrown fighter project*

2015-02-06 

By Kang Seung-woo 

Korean Air's planned participation in the nation's indigenous fighter program has finally set up a two-horse race. The other competitor is Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI).

The 8.7 trillion won ($8 billion) project, codenamed KF-X, is to build F-16 plus class jets with the help of global defense contractors to fill a fighter gap expected over the next decade.

Korean Air recently teamed up with Airbus Defence and Space, while KAI plans to take advantage of technology transfers from Lockheed Martin in the F-X program, which will see Korea buy 40 F-35 stealth fighters from the U.S. firm.

Aviation pundits said that each player is heading to the KF-X with its own fighting chance.

"Of the Korean companies, KAI has more experience producing fighter jets," said Greg Waldron, Asia managing editor of Flightglobal, an aviation and aerospace industry website.

"In addition to the T-50 program, it also has experience in other production and re-manufacturing work. In short, with Lockheed's help it has participated in the development of a fighter from start to finish."

KAI and Lockheed co-developed the T-50 supersonic trainer jet in 2001 and the Korean company, based in Sacheon, South Gyeongsang Province, has also manufactured its aerobatic and combat variants, namely the T-50B, TA-50 and FA-50, as well as the Surion utility helicopter.

James Hardy, Asia-Pacific editor of IHS Jane's Defense Weekly, echoed Waldron.

"KAI would seem to have a major advantage in that it has already produced designs for the KF-X and has a proven record with the T-50 program," said Hardy.

"That will be extremely difficult for DAPA to ignore."

DAPA stands for the Defense Acquisition Program Administration.

In terms of the foreign partners ― Lockheed and Airbus ― the U.S. company seems to be more assertive. Airbus Defence and Space is a descendant of Airbus Military ― a subdivision of the defunct EADS. EADS competed with Lockheed and Boeing in the F-X program.

"Lockheed Martin will push its experience with the F-35, its work on the T-50, and its successful partnership," said Hardy.

"It will also play up the transfer of technology that this will play as part of the F-35 sale."

Waldron also questioned Airbus' technology and knowhow to contribute to an advanced, modern fighter aircraft.

"Airbus Military is mainly focused on transports and tankers. They are very good at what they do," he said.

Currently, Airbus is also vying with Boeing and Israel's IAI in Korea's purchase of four aerial refueling tankers.

However, analysts also say that Korean Air can appeal to the nation's arms procurement agency.

"Korean Air may look to EADS to leverage its experience with the Eurofighter Typhoon, which fulfills many of the 4.5 gen fighter requirements outlined by the KFX requirement," said Hardy.

The Typhoon is an aircraft that EADS promoted in the F-X program against Boeing's F-15 Silent Eagle and the F-35. Korean Air also built the Air Force's KF-5E/F under license between 1982 and 1986.

DAPA's assessment on bids from KAI and KAL will be comprised of 80 points for the technological capabilities and 20 for price.

However, Waldron expressed concerns over the transfer of technology from Lockheed to KAI.

"Given the sensitivity around designing a new fighter, and the complicated technology involved, it is often difficult to tell, from the outside, the level of technological transfer that really takes place," he said.

"Another element that cannot be ignored is that a great deal of the technological knowhow that Lockheed possesses is controlled by the U.S. government. The U.S. government will, no doubt, have a great degree of influence in the U.S. content that goes into a foreign fighter design developed with U.S. assistance."

In July, the Joint Chiefs of Staff decided to go with a two-engine platform for the project.

Korea and Indonesia have agreed to a joint engineering and development agreement ― the latter paying 20 percent of the program costs and later buying 50 aircraft.

However, Waldron said the signing may adversely affect the transfer of technology.

"Some industry observers have told me that Indonesia's 20 percent involvement in the KF-X program could be of concern to the U.S.," he said.

"The U.S. government trusts South Korea, but could have concerns about very sensitive technology making its way to Indonesia."

Indonesia was under a U.S. arms embargo until 2005.

The KF-X, initiated by the late former President Kim Dae-jung in March 2001, had been delayed due to budget constraints and questions over its feasibility.

The Air Force plans to secure 120 new jets to replace its aging fleet of F-4s and F-5s under the project.

DAPA is scheduled to close the bidding process on Monday to select a preferred bidder in March before a final selection by the first half of the year. 

KAI, KAL squaring off in homegrown fighter project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesia is included on the top ten Nation with the highest growth defense spending, even more than Vietnam who we are perceived as the highest in South East Asia


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> Indonesia is included on the top ten Nation with the highest growth defense spending, even more than Vietnam who we are perceived as the highest in South East Asia
> 
> View attachment 200836



During this administration the growth will be more flat I guest.............


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> During this administration the growth will be more flat I guest.............



more faster indeed, don't forget however he is still came from PDI-P, they are more inclined toward defense spending boost and fond of Indonesian military golden era tales under Soekarno

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Our defense/military spending are close to Rp 100T this year (exclude Polri, Bakamla, etc). The only problem is the weak performence of rupiah againts US$. But i believe this effect is only temporary until the new government administration settled and find new balance.

Army Bulletin 27th




.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia and Chinese Goverment keep the Defense Cooperation between Two Countries stay Close and Warm*

Monday, March 9th, 2015 






Jakarta, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu, Friday (6/3), received a courtesy call to Indonesian Chinese Ambassador HE Xie Feng, at the Ministry of Defense Office, Jakarta. Defense Minister hopes defense cooperation between the two countries continued. Chinese Ambassador conveyed greetings from Chinese Defense Minister and Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu invited to come for a visit to China. 

Defence Minister said he would schedule a visit to China after a visit by President Joko Widodo is scheduled to be held at the end of this March. Defence Minister also hoped joint activities undertaken in an effort to strengthen defense ties between the two countries to be continued and developed. 

The meeting between the Minister of Defence is expected to maintain a strategic relationship between the two countries in the field of defense. To strengthen defense cooperation relations between the two countries, Chief of General Staff of People's Liberation Army (PLA) and the Chief of Staff of the PLA Navy is planning to visit Indonesia. 

The two countries have conducted several such cooperation consultation / defense and security dialogue between the two countries, Navy Navy Cooperation To Talk (NTNCT) meeting cooperation talks between the Navy, a working group between the Ministry of Defence. This year will be held consultations defense and security cooperation 6th between China and Indonesia, which will be held in Indonesia, as well as the 2nd NTNCT are also held in Indonesia. This year will also be held between the second meeting of working group Kemhan 3rd held in Beijing. 

In 2011 and 2012 both countries have been carried out joint exercises between the Kopassus special forces and the PLA Ground Force with password "Sharp Knife". In 2013 and 2014 also conducted joint exercises with the PLA Air Force KoPaskhas with password "Airborne Sharp Knife". In 2015, China's Ministry of Defense also includes an exercise plan together China, Australia, the United States and Indonesia in the field of human resource development of the Army. In addition to deepen military cooperation between Indonesia and China is also developing bilateral and multilateral cooperation with other countries. 

In addition to joint training activities, the Chinese ambassador also expressed the desire Chinese government increase defense cooperation in the field of education in addition to the exchange student officers who have been implemented, the Chinese Government also offers activities Military Academy student exchange visits, as well as instructors and teachers, and exchange of visits between China and the IDU students IDU Indonesia. The Chinese Government also supports full cooperation in the defense industry between the two countries will be able to further strengthen bilateral cooperation. 


Source: DMC
Google Translate for Business:Translator ToolkitWebsite Translator

http://kemhan.go.id/kemhan/?pg=73&id=1683

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*ILSV, Light Strike Vehicle Made in Indonesia*






Light Strike Vehicle made in Indonesia (Indonesian Light Strike Vehicle / ILSV). (Source: special)
Jakarta - Two local company PT Nusantara Jala Perkasa (PT Jala) and PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) believes, light strike vehicle made in Indonesia (Indonesian Light Strike Vehicle / ILSV) they produce can strengthen the national military forces. Thus, added the advantage of national defense.

"There are four parameters if a country wants to be a strong country, of which is to have a superior defense. One of the requirements of defense of a country is said to excel, among others, should have a professional human resources, production facilities, advanced equipment, systems and methods that follow the development of technology and can protect the territorial integrity, security and sovereignty of the nation state, "said President Director of PT Nusantara Bonded Jala Mighty Johny Tanoto in discussions "Generating Homeland Defense Products" in Jakarta, Monday (2/3). Present on the occasion, the implementation team Manufacturing Engineering PT DI Udjang Hasan Subekti.

Johnny explains, has cutting-edge equipment also determined by the ability of the defense industry in meeting the needs of the procurement and maintenance of the main tools of weapons systems (defense equipment) independently. One of them, have superior tactical vehicles in all fields domestically.

That's what spurred PT Jala and PT DI work together in creating a multifunctional vehicle, ILSV. Johny Tanoto is known as a businessman who long struggled in the defense industry. His company manufactures a wide range of products of military equipment such as combat helmets and bulletproof vests. Now, PT Jala penetrated on military vehicles.

"ILSV is a multipurpose type of Jeep vehicle that can be used as a tactical vehicles and special vehicles," he said.

In addition, added Johnny, they can equipped the ILSV with rocket weapons systems from the ground to the air, ground-to-ground, and other types of weapons.

The vehicle also had exhibited at Indo Defence 2014 when PT Jala showing the vehicle to public. When it is, the showroom they had become best showrooms during the exhibition. Therefore, because a high attention from the public.

Johny hope in the day of the Armed Forces Jubilee, Indonesia has been able to present a parade of defense equipment who been manufactured domestically. "Smart is not patronizing, not precede fast. Our presence to complement each other, Indonesia long life, "he said.

ILSV, Kendaraan Penyerbu Ringan Buatan Indonesia | Otomotif | Beritasatu.com

Indeed it is a good news, hope they can receive order for more than 2000 units, we need them alot for our frontier unit in Kalimantan and Papua

well, PT PINDAD too this year has confirmed another 20 of Komodo 4X4 tactical armored vehicle order beside the 50 sample last year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baukiki88

pr1v4t33r said:


> Our defense/military spending are close to Rp 100T this year (exclude Polri, Bakamla, etc). The only problem is the weak performence of rupiah againts US$. But i believe this effect is only temporary until the new government administration settled and find new balance.



Our 100T defence spending maybe bigger than that of last 2 year (84T) . But in term of Dollar, we are smaller ($8B vs $6B).


----------



## pr1v4t33r

baukiki88 said:


> Our 100T defence spending maybe bigger than that of last 2 year (84T) . But in term of Dollar, we are smaller ($8B vs $6B).



Rp value againts US$ isn't static, i certainly hope Rp will strengthened within next few months. Then we will get the best bang for our bucks. Aside from that, National defense industry should be strengthened and projected to become the backbone of our defense procurement project.

.


----------



## Nike

baukiki88 said:


> Our 100T defence spending maybe bigger than that of last 2 year (84T) . But in term of Dollar, we are smaller ($8B vs $6B).



we can use that budget for domestic made weapon system for a while, like Helicopter, MPA aircraft, tactical lift aircraft, Panser, assault rifle, tactical vehicles, patrol boats and so on


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> we can use that budget for domestic made weapon system for a while, like Helicopter, MPA aircraft, tactical lift aircraft, Panser, assault rifle, tactical vehicles, patrol boats and so on



Exactly. we may need to postpone a little longer from importing big spending items this years and push defense procurement from our National defense industry. Also for building military infratructure projects such as military barrack, military airstrip, naval port, ect that will absorb our defense budget to the fullest.
.


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Exactly. we may need to postpone a little longer from importing big spending items this years and push defense procurement from our National defense industry. Also for building military infratructure projects such as military barrack, military airstrip, naval port, ect that will absorb our defense budget to the fullest.
> .



Or if they need the items in urgent they can proposing the option for further payments, there is no way they will paid in cash in advance before the weapons delivered to us, so usually they can made the deal today but will paid for the weapons when the system is delivered to us.


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> Taken from Saab official website
> 
> Gripen: Ideal For Indonesian Air Force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indonesian government is planning to replace the F-5 fighter aircrafts. The Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) polices a very large area. Indonesia’s vast archipelago includes about 17,000 islands stretching over nearly 2 million square kilometres. It has a coastline of 54,716 kilometres to protect and three land borders (Timor-Leste 228 kilometres, Malaysia 1,782 kilometres, and Papua New Guinea 820 kilometres). Moreover, it sits right at Southeast Asia’s maritime chokepoints, such as the Strait of Malacca.
> 
> Given this large geographical spread, effective Air Force capability requires high availability of aircraft, long time on station, short turn arounds, long ferry range and large combat radius. The country spends around 1% of its GDP on Defence so it would be looking at an aircraft that isaffordable, superior and have low operational cost. All these make the Gripen an ideal solution for Indonesia.
> 
> Gripen is the first of the new generation, multi-role fighter aircrafts to enter operational service.Using the latest technology, Gripen is capable of performing an extensive range of air-to-air, air-to-surface and reconnaissance missions employing the latest weapons.
> 
> Gripen is designed to meet the demands of existing and future threats, while simultaneously meeting strict requirements for flight safety, reliability, training efficiency and low operating costs.
> 
> Gripen’s inherent design concept is its ability to operate in groups, sharing targets and friendly ship information and cooperating when launching the most modern weapons available.Designed to ensure outstanding combat agility, Gripen features a delta-canard configuration withrelaxed aerodynamic stability. The delta wing and canards, along with the digital Fly-By-Wire Flight Control System, give the fighter an optimum combination of maneuverability, acceleration, top speed and short-field performance.
> 
> Gripen is a true multirole fighter, designed as such from the very beginning. This means it can perform missions in all the three roles: air-to-air, air-to-surface and reconnaissance. It can change role while airborne, and it can even act in multiple roles simultaneously. This simultaneous capability will grow over time, as the AESA radar and other systems are further developed. This multi-role capability will help Indonesian Air Force use the same aircraft for different roles, thereby reducing the need for different aircraft to play different roles. The Gripen can replace the F-5E/F not only in its interceptor role but also play a strike fighter role.
> 
> Within the three roles, Gripen can perform a wide range of missions such as for example Offensive Counter Air, Defensive Counter Air, Air Policing, Cruise Missile Defence, Close Air Support, Air Interdiction, SEAD/DEAD, Maritime Strike, Strategic Attack, Sea Surveillance, Tactical Air Reconnaissance and Non-Traditional ISR. These missions can be performed 24/7 and in all types of weather.
> 
> Gripen C has an overall maximum ferry range of approximately 3000 km. The ferry range is reached at high altitude with maximum use of external drop tanks and no weapons attached. The ferry range for Gripen E with large drop tanks (optional) is approximately 4000 km. This is ideal for Indonesia with its very vast territory and large number of islands.
> 
> Saab is committed to working together with the Indonesian government to offer and deliver industrial cooperation programmes and social value that reaches far beyond the aircraft contract. This way, we create sustainable business and real economic growth. Industrial cooperation is achieved through the direct participation of Indonesia’sindustry in the production and development of the contracted system, or by Saab generating investments within areas of national priority. These areas can cover high-level objectives ranging from purely military strategic goals all the way up to overall contribution to the GDP.
> 
> *The pilot’s fighter.*Gripen is a pilot’s dream. It is easy to fly and gives the pilot full control. Gripen’s outstanding agility with high instantaneous and sustained turn rates means unrivalled performance in close combat. Its state-of-the-art HMI and digital Fly-by-wire flight control system enables the pilot to concentrate fully on the mission at hand.
> 
> *Multirole is in the DNA.*Gripen was built to be a true multirole fighter, and was the first fighter of its kind to enter operational service. It is also true to Saab’s tradition of developing smart, unique and extremely functional solutions for combat aircraft. In short, Gripen is a multirole fighter through and through.
> 
> *Any mission.Anytime.Anywhere.*Gripen can carry out air intercept, attack and reconnaissance missions – all in the same sortie if required. On top of this Gripen’s robust design allows for unrivalled simple and rapid maintenance, resulting in turnaround times that no other fighter can match. A Gripen fighter is always ready to fly.
> 
> Gripen is a *truly Network Centric multirole fighter* with the world’s most highly developed secure and multifrequency data link. Together with its fully integrated avionic mission system, Gripen offers total situational awareness for the pilot in all roles. In fact, it excels.
> 
> When it comes to *peacetime surveillance and air policing*, Gripen is the multirole fighter of choice. It will support TNI-AU in detecting and reporting activities such as illegal fishing, illegal immigration and piracy. Gripen is your eye in the sky.
> 
> From the very beginning, Gripen was developed with availability, cost and upgradability in mind. Its robust design keeps maintenance and service costs down, and its modular design allows it to be continuously upgraded in order to deal with future threat scenarios. All this boils down to the fact that when choosing Gripen, you get more time in the air. And when it comes to fighters, air time means quality time.
> 
> *The Gripen paradox: Get more. For less.*Every part of the Gripen concept is designed to be as smart and cost-effective as possible. Instead of simply opting for any solution, at any cost, Saab’s engineers are always looking for the smartest one. But they never compromise. Instead, they innovate.
> 
> And together with Saab’s *attractive and innovative financial solutions*, this means the total life time cost for a Gripen becomes very moderate in comparison with other fighters.
> 
> *Industrial Cooperation (IC):* The Gripen effect. In the defence industry, IC is an essential part of doing business. For Saab, good IC means partnerships – lasting, business-driven relationships that generate long-term mutual benefits. Saab has an unrivalled proven track record of successful win-win partnerships created within Gripen packages.
> 
> *The smart fighter: *The combination of excellent operational performance and moderate through life costs makes Gripen unique on the world market today. It is as simple as that!


Weather Grippen or Euro Fighter or SU-35 if you can get them with TOT that will be massive boost for Indonesia and I hope you go for at least 5 squadrons of which ever fighter jet you choose

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

credit to Ikyu san at Kaskus.co.id

Indonesian PT 76 light amphibious tank in exercise, in picture she is taking off from an LPD


>


----------



## toke115

Gegana tier one ( Delta 88 AT ) operator

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## toke115



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Pindad increases its Komodo 4x4 tactical vehicles range with a new Recon variant
*
IndoDefence 2014, which is held at Jakarta from 5 to 8 of November, has been chosen by Pindad to highlight a new light armored tactical vehicle focused on recon missions, the Komodo Recon. The Komodo is a specific armored vehicle that enables ground troops to conduct operations that requires high maneuverability.






*PT Pindad's Komodo Recon variant at IndoDefence 2014*


The Komodo is equipped with bulletproof body and has a defending capability through its 7.62 mm turret-mounted machine gun. Komodo has been deployed for Indonesian Army Special Forces (Kopassus) and Indonesian Police Special Forces (Brimob). PT Pindad has secured strategic partnership with foreign companies for a better armament system. The partnership has resulted satisfactory performance for the end-users.

The new Komodo Recon variant is a 4x4 light armored tactical vehicle based on the well-known Renault Trucks Defense's Sherpa chassis. Equipped with full automatic transmission and a Renault's 4-cylinder engine, which allows a power range of 230Hp, the Komodo has a max speed of 80km/h. Thanks to a fuel tank capacity of 165 liter, Komodo Recon's maximum range extends up to 450km.





*PT Pindad's Komodo Recon variant at IndoDefence 2014*

Komodo Recon armor consists in bullet proof steel and 38 mm bullet proof glass. The Recon variant weighs 7,500 kg and has a payload capacity of max 1,500 kg. It can carry up to 5 soldiers with complete equipment. Komodo Recon can be outfitted with a 7.62 mm or a 12.7 mm turret-mounted machine gun.


Pindad new recon vehicle has a length of 5.4 m, a width of 2.3 m and a hidth of 2.2 m. It can cross trenchs and fords of max 0.75m depth.

*Indonesian Armed Forces have placed an order for 40 vehicles, which 8 has already been delivered. Indonesian Military also shown interest for a Komodo mobile artillery command post variant and has signed a new contract for 56 Komodo special platform vehicles, which will be delivered by 2015 and equipped with MBDA's Mistral surface-to-air missile platform.*
Pindad increases its Komodo 4x4 tactical vehicle range with a new Recon variant | IndoDefence 2014 Official Show Daily News Coverage | Defence and security military army exhibition 2014

according to this article, Komodo recon variant has been ordered in 40 number by Army and 56 Komodo with Mistral will be delivered this year. So the total number in Army inventory will be more than 96 regarding the Kopassus has using them before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

pr1v4t33r said:


> Rp value againts US$ isn't static, i certainly hope Rp will strengthened within next few months. Then we will get the best bang for our bucks. Aside from that, National defense industry should be strengthened and projected to become the backbone of our defense procurement project.
> 
> .


Rp will be weaker in a few months. USA economy is recovering, and their unemployment is down. The greenback will be stronger. Usually when a country is recovering from financial crisis, they are more immune to future crisis. Thus, stronger greenback in the future. I predict 15000 by year end. The defence department better buy the greenback now to hedge their fund. Or else they get fewer military equipments, Unless they buy european made weapons. The euro stay the same currently


----------



## Nike

Euro got weaker


----------



## baukiki88

madokafc said:


> Euro got weaker



If US$ gets 15000, I suggest them to buy the JAS39 NG or Eurofighter Trance 3 instead of sukhoi. The Russian use US$ for their equipments. Not sure though with the european countries.


----------



## Nike

*Pindad of Indonesia unveils Anoa-2 6x6 armored personnel carrier with LCT20 turret 20mm cannon.*
At IndoDefence 2014, Pindad presents a new version of its ANOA-2 6x6 armoured vehicle personnel carrier fitted with a Denel's LCT20 turret armed with a 20mm cannon. PT. PINDAD is an Indonesian government owned manufacturing industry specializing in military and commercial products.






*Anoa-2 Indonesian-made 6x6 armoured personnel carrier fitetd with Denel LCT-20 turret at IndoDefence 2014 Tri-service defence exhibition in Jakarta, Indonesia.*


The Anoa-2 was unveiled for the first time to the public at Indodefence 2010. The all-welded steel monocoque hull of the Anoa-2 provides ballistic protection Level 3 NATO STANAG 4569. The vehicle is also protected against shell splinters.

The vehicle can carry a total of 12 soldiers including commander, driver, gunner and 9 infantrymen.

The Anoa-2 is motorized with a Renault MIDR 062045 inline 6 cylinder turbo-charged diesel engine coupled to a ZF S6HP502 automatic transmission with 6 forward and 1 reverse speed. The Anoa-2 can run at a maximum road speed of 90 km with a maximum cruising range of 600 km. 

With its new LCT20 turret, the vehicle increases its fire power and can be used as infantry fighting vehicle. The LCT-20 is a two-man turret with day/night sight and range finding capability. The turret is designed and manufactured by the South African Company Denel. The LCT-20 is armed with a 20mm automatic cannon and a 7.62mm coaxial machine gun mounted at the left side of the main armament.

For the Anoa-2, another 7.62mm machine gun is mounted at the top left hatch of the turret to increase the self-protection of the vehicle. In 2011, Denel has expanded the day and night fighting capabilities of its LCT20 turret by integrating an advanced electro-optical sighting package for both the commander and gunner.

The gunner's sight consists of three integral elements and is mounted to the elevation cradle directly above the centre line of the main weapon barrel. A user interface on the Gunner Colour Display Panel with the requisite mode selection controls on the screen and incorporating the ballistic tables for the main and co-axial weapons. These range tables are selectable by the gunner.

The gunner sight consists of the Laser Range Finder, Thermal Imaging Sight and an electronic zoom-able day camera. These functions are all selectable from the Gunner Display Panel.
Pindad of Indonesia unveils Anoa-2 6x6 armored personnel carrier with LCT20 turret 20mm cannon 05111 | IndoDefence 2014 Official Show Daily News Coverage | Defence and security military army exhibition 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> Euro got weaker



Wow, the effect of QE ? I heard Euro will follow that step, thus it will weaken Euro during the process. I dont know whether it has started yet. Our military officer need to think that.

On the other hand, Russia needs to adjust their Su-35 value in US Dollar, since the component are made in Russia. And talking about Eurofighter chance (@baukiki88) I dont know how much it can affect Eurofighter price by the falling of Euro, I think it is not that much, and the fighter is still quite expensive compared to Su-35.


----------



## Nike

euro got weaker against most of International currency because of Greece economics crisis and their failure to paying their debts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Friday, November 7, 2014 08:48 PM*

* SSE unveiled modernized PAKCI P2 Armoured Personnel Carrier at IndoDefence 2014*
Indonesia-based society Sentra Surya Ekajaya (SSE) chose the 6th InfoDefence Expo & Forum exhibition, which is held from 5-8 November in Jakarta, to introduce a modernized version of its PAKCI P2 Armoured Personnel Carrier.





*
SSE PAKCI P2 Armoured Personnel Carrier at IndoDefence 2014*

PT Sentra Surya Ekajaya is an Indonesian company specialized in designing, engineering and manufacturing light armoured vehicles, as well as repowering, customization, armoring and reparation of used military vehicles. SSE offers wide range of tactical armoured vehicles, such as P2 Komando Light Reconnaissance/Command and Control Vehicle and the P2 APC Armored Personnel Carrier. 

Based on Indonesian Military and Special Forces' feedback, this modernized PAKCI P2 APC is totally designed and manufactured by SSE. The vehicle is a 4x4 type equipped with a Renault 4-cylinder engine, which gives a 215hp power output. Gearbox is automatic with 5 forward and 1 reverse speeds. PAKCI P2 APC has two fuel tanks for a total capacity of 200 litres, which allows a max range of 600 km without fuelling.


PAKCI APC is based on an all-welded monocoque hull, providing a Level 1 STANAG 4569 ballistic protection level, which allows protection against 7.2x51 mm NATO ball attack. The PAKCI P2 APC weighs 7,500 Kg, and can carry up to 1,000 Kg payload.






*
SSE PAKCI P2 Armoured Personnel Carrier at IndoDefence 2014*

The PAKCI P2 APC can carry 8 soldiers with complete equipment in addition of the crew (2). 

The PAKCI APC variant shown at IndoDefence is equipped with a roof-mounted protected turret armed with 7.62 mm machine gun, but according to SSE, remote weapon station with similar or bigger calibre can also be mounted above. This vehicle has also 9 gun ports: 4 right, 4 left and 1 rear. 

The vehicle features complete air conditioning as well as coil spring suspension and front-mounted electric winch.


SSE PAKCI P2 APC is also declined in three others variants: PACKI VIP/VVIP, PAKCI VIP Escort (with roof-mounted protected turret for machine gun), and PAKCI Ambulance variant.

SSE unveiled its new PAKCI P2 Armoured Personnel Carrier at IndoDefence 2014 | IndoDefence 2014 Official Show Daily News Coverage | Defence and security military army exhibition 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

2 Indonesian Navy Warships guarding the Nusakambangan Prison in upcoming execution

I doubt Australia has some balls to provoke us, but let us prepare for the worst.

*KRI Lambung Mangkurat*




*KRI Diponegoro (Sigma-class)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Two warships patrolling Cilacap waters*
Senin, 9 Maret 2015 16:09 WIB | 434 Views




KRI Lambung Mangkurat, at Tanjung Intan port, Cilacap, Jateng, Monday (9/3/2015). (ANTARA FOTO/Idhad Zakaria)

Cilacap, Central Java (ANTARA News) - Two warships KRI Diponegoro-365 and KRI Lambung Mangkurat-374 are currently on stand-by in the waters of Cilacap in Central Java ahead of the planned executions of the death convicts.

The two ships anchored at Pier I of Tanjung Intan port in Cilacap, on Monday, to collect supplies before returning to patrol the southern waters between Central Java and Bali.

KRI Diponegoro Commander Lt Col Daru Cahyo Sumirat stated that the two ships conducted patrolling between the Cilacap waters and Denpasar as part of the Perisai Nusa (Archipelago Shield) operation.

"A Perisai Nusa operation is a sea combat-ready operation to protect the borders especially under the control of the Eastern Fleet starting from Cilacap to Papua," he noted.

He explained that KRI Diponegoro and KRI Lambung Mangkurat had arrived at Tanjung Intan to collect logistics and fuel before returning to conduct operations in the waters around Cilacap until further orders from their commanders.

When questioned about the connection of the arrivals of the ships and the planned executions of the death row drug convicts, he revealed that the operations were carried out according to the sectors and were not specifically aimed at securing the executions, and their main purpose was securing the borders.

"If we are ordered to carry out additional tasks such as providing security during the planned executions, we are ready. For the time being, our position is in Cilacap, and we are waiting for further orders with regard to the execution plan, which may come in the next one or two days time," he remarked.

Daru said KRI Diponegoro has 90 personnel on board, while KRI Lambung Mangkurat is carrying 60 personnel with the required arms and equipment.

He noted that the Perisai Nusa operation in the Eastern Indonesian waters stretched from Cilacap to Papua.

"We have been assigned to patrol between Cilacap and Denpasar. The operation is carried out every day, and soon after refueling is done, we are back in the sea," he stated.

He said KRI Diponegoro carries weapons including a 76-millimeter caliber cannon manufactured in Italy with a range of 100 kilometers, anti-aircraft radar, and two 20-millimeter caliber cannons. 
_
Reporting by Sumarwoto
(H-YH/INE) 
EDITED BY INE
(U.SYS/B/KR-BSR/A014)

Two warships patrolling Cilacap waters - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian interpol writes to Turkish counterpart on missing citizens issue*
Senin, 9 Maret 2015 20:00 WIB | 334 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Interpol has written to its Turkish counterpart as part of its efforts to find 16 Indonesian citizens who have reportedly gone missing in Turkey since February 24.

"We have written a letter to the Turkish Interpol," Secretary of the National Central Bureau (NCB) of the Indonesian Interpol Brig. Gen. Setyo Wasisto said on Monday.

However, he added his side has yet to receive a reply to the letter sent last week. "We have not received any reply yet," he stated.

He refused to divulge whether the 16 Indonesian citizens, who are missing, had intentionally separated themselves from the group that was on a trip to Turkey. "We cannot assume this. Everything must be based on facts," he added. 

The group comprised some 24 travelers. They had gone to Turkey on a tour arranged by a travel agent, Smailing Tour.

The Indonesian Government has started intensive efforts to trace the 16 citizens who vanished during their Turkey visit and are feared to have joined ISIS.

"There were 24 people on the tour to Turkey and 16 of them have gone missing. We are still searching for the missing 16," Foreign Ministry spokesman Arrmanatha Nasir noted here last Friday.

He added that most of the missing Indonesians were from Surabaya (East Java) while the remaining ones belonged to Surakarta (Central Java).

Arrmanatha explained that soon after their arrival in Istanbul, they separated from the tour group and did not visit the tourist locations that were outlined in the tour schedule.

"They said they would not stay with the group during the tour but would visit the locations on their own and later join the group in a certain city before returning to Indonesia," he added.(*)

Indonesian interpol writes to Turkish counterpart on missing citizens issue - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

V-150's










-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

baukiki88 said:


> Rp will be weaker in a few months. USA economy is recovering, and their unemployment is down. The greenback will be stronger. Usually when a country is recovering from financial crisis, they are more immune to future crisis. Thus, stronger greenback in the future. I predict 15000 by year end. The defence department better buy the greenback now to hedge their fund. Or else they get fewer military equipments, Unless they buy european made weapons. The euro stay the same currently




It's up to our wit to counter the weakening effect of Rp in relation with our defense procurement strategy. This can be _"all doom & gloom"_ or we can use this momentum to push hard our national defense industry. We can mass produce many military products from patrol/missile boats 40&60, LST, LPD, KMC Komando, Trimaran, Anoa APC and its variants, Komodo recon & its variants, Badak IFV, SBS light IFV, MLRS, Light/Medium military transport aircraft, MPA, ect..

Start replacing _en masse_ our old military junks with our National defence products. This is the momentum..

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*FOR navy*

Strip the weapon, give the boats to Coast Guard, KKP, or Marine Police
Mandau class (Korea - 1979 - 4 units) >>> KCR60




Sibarau class (Australia - 1968 - 8 units) >>> KCR40




Boa class (Indonesia - 2004 - 13 units) >>> PC43(KCR40 derivative)




PC-40 class (Indonesia - 2006 - 11 units) >>> PC43(KCR40 derivative)




KRi cucut (USA - 1955 - 1 unit) >>> PC43(KCR40 derivative)




LST Teluk Bayur class (USA - 1945 - 4 units) >>> LST Teluk Bintuni class




LST Teluk Penyu class (Korea - 1981 - 5 units) >>> LST Teluk Bintuni class




Frosch I LSM Class (germany - 1976 - 11 units) >>> LST Teluk Bintuni class
KRI Multatuli (Japan - 1961 - 1 unit) >>> LPD Command Ship Banjarmasin Class




.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

Indonesian Air Force SU-27/SU-30 at Pitch Black 2012

Reposted from Timawa

Credit to Original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian police FPU team in UNAMID mission, Sudan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KOPASKA (komando pasukan katak)


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

CN-235 MPA
credit on pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Essay: U.S. Should Consider Establishing a South China Sea International Operations Center in Indonesia
_*news.usni.org/2015/03/09/essay-u-s-should-consider-establishing-a-south-china-sea-international-operations-center-in-indonesia*_






..........

Coalition Building and the Maritime Commerce

The strategic rebalance has long been a focus of policymakers in Washington and was reiterated recently again by the Obama administration’s 2015 National Security Strategy. The new strategy highlighted China’s military modernization and the potential for intimidation in territorial disputes. The new strategy also advocated that the United States will “manage competition from a position of strength” and “will closely monitor China’s military modernization and expanding presence in Asia, while seeking ways to reduce the risk of misunderstanding or miscalculation.”

As part of the rebalance strategy, the U.S. Navy should establish an IMOC located in Jakarta, Indonesia, to monitor the Indian Ocean and the South China Sea. The IMOC would serve as the primary link to enhance maritime relations with the Indian, Indonesian, and Southeast Asian maritime forces. An operations center supported by international navies is a familiar concept in key maritime areas. In Bahrain, the Combined Maritime Forces exists as a multi-national naval partnership consisting of 30 nations to promote security, stability and prosperity in the maritime domain. In Norwood, United Kingdom, as part of NATO, the Allied Maritime Command operates two key organizations: a 24/7 operations center for permanent command and control of NATO maritime operations, and a shipping center to provide dialogue and coordination with the shipping industry about potential threats.
..........

Why Indonesia?






There are several locations in the Asia Pacific, such as Singapore, that could serve as the IMOC headquarters, but Indonesia offers unique strategic attributes. First, compared to other Asia Pacific nations, Indonesia’s economy is the fourth largest in the Asia Pacific behind China, Japan, and India. (See the graphic illustrating Indonesia’s GDP in comparison to other Southeast Asia nations) Given Indonesia’s economic influence, the U.S. government should embark on an aggressive campaign to improve bilateral trade relations and include Indonesia as part of the Trans Pacific Partnership, which is a proposed trade agreement with 11 nations and considered the foundation of the Obama Administration’s Asia Pacific economic policy.

Second, Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo desires his nation to become a primary player in the maritime domain. After assuming the presidency, he stated, “Thus, as a maritime country, Indonesia should assert itself as the World Maritime Axis. This position opens opportunities for Indonesia to develop regional and international cooperation for the prosperity of the people.” To help promote this renewed maritime focus, President Jokowi has proposed increasing military spending by 1.5 percent of Indonesia’s total GDP. In addition, he has published a maritime doctrine with five pillars to advance his quest and establish Indonesia as the maritime “fulcrum.”

President Jokowi recognizes with a limited budget, foreign investment plays a critical role in achieving success and has said, “So we need investment, we need investors, to boost our economic growth, to build our deep seaports, to build our airports.” As President Barak Obama enters the last years of his administration, a strategic opportunity exists to establish a meaningful relationship with Indonesia to improve economic development and maritime security. President Obama could lean on his strong personal ties to Indonesia—he lived there during his childhood and his mother worked there for more than 20 years. President Obama’s actions toward Indonesia are crucial to support President Jokowi’s vision and will also require buy-in from Congress to boost Indonesia’s economy.

Third, Indonesia can emerge as a beacon for democracy in a time period where Southeast Asian nations such as Thailand are struggling with political unrest. Indonesia is the third largest democracy in the world behind India and the United States respectively. In 2014, 50 percent of the population was reported under the age of 30 and the working-age population will grow by 14.8 million by 2020. Those demographics offer an opportunity to spur interest in democratic ideals and open market economies.

Fourth, the IMOC’s location in Indonesia serves as a central point for maritime operations in the Asia Pacific. The U.S. Navy relies on one Fleet Commander (7th Fleet) in Yokosuka, Japan, to oversee 48 million square nautical miles and sustain relationships with 35 nations. This enormous responsibility and sheer size of the Asia Pacific requires several nodes throughout the theater to maintain a robust maritime domain awareness. By adding an IMOC in Indonesia, the Navy can further leverage and integrate partner nations to monitor the maritime domain from the center outward.

Even though Indonesia provides strategic attributes for an IMOC, the maritime nation has several shortcomings moving forward. The most critical is a suitable infrastructure—specifically ports and roads. Last year the World Bank issued an Indonesia Development Policy Review and cited the specifics of the infrastructure gap. The report indicated that Indonesia’s “port capacity remains very limited” and “compares poorly with other developing Asian countries on trade logistics measures.” In addition, the report offered that Indonesia’s roads have faced a decade of under-investment, which has “contributed to serious capacity gaps, congestion problems and poor logistics performance.” The World Bank has projected $120 billion (U.S.) is required to improve Indonesian roads.

President Jokowi seems to have the right vision to improve Indonesia’s poor infrastructure, but faces other hurdles in the coming years as well. He will have to narrow the skills gap in the labor market, improve the functioning of several public and private markets, fight the potential threat of international terrorism, thwart corruption, and maintain the support of approximately 220 million Muslims and numerous ethnic groups speaking more than 700 different languages. In addition he will need to answer his nation’s past history of human rights abuses. In 2014, Indonesia failed to report previous human rights violations to the United Nations and was questioned earlier this year about the nation’s commitment for resolving those issues. Regardless of Indonesia’s shortcomings, the nation is at a unique historical crossroads as a rising Asia Pacific nation.

The United States has a difficult challenge to rebalance towards the Asia Pacific and monitor China’s maritime rise. More important, the nation has made a commitment to allies and partners that must be followed by actions or the potential loss of credibility will ensue. During his trip to Australia in 2011, President Obama commented, “So let there be no doubt: in the Asia Pacific in the 21st century, the United States of America is all in.” If the United States is “all in” in its rebalance towards the Asia-Pacific, the Navy with the assistance of Congress and the Obama administration should explore ways to do more as China further advances its interests and influence in the Indian Ocean and the South China Sea.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Pirates... Arrrrrrgh...




.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

1 September 2014

*RX-450 Static Test*











Previous Picture




RX 450 - 2012 test

At the end of August 2014, Rocket Technology Center Space agency (LAPAN) has done the conversion rocket static test with the type RX-450. This program is to increase the ability of researchers and engineers in the manufacture of solid rocket motors. This rocket will serve as a booster rocket in a series of satellite booster rocket. Tests carried out at the Institute of Production and Testing Rocket Lapan, Pameungpeuk, Garut, West Java.

Static testing of rocket RX 450 is intended for researchers of Rocket Technology Center Space agency to know about rocket motor performance. As a result, the static test of the RX 450 was accomplished successfully and achieve their targets. From the results of this test, Lapan has obtained the data characteristics of the rocket motor. In the simulation the researchers predict the duration of the rocket motor performance RX 450 is for 18 seconds. However, this static test results indicate the duration time of 19.5 seconds.

Caliber 450 mm rockets with a total length of 6110 mm has a thrust of about 12 895 kg. Which uses fuel rocket propellant motors composite has a length of 4459 mm. After the success of this static test, the next step on the agenda is the rocket flight test RX 450.

The success of this test brings great hope to achieve the vision of Lapan. The expectation is to build and launch their own satellites built independently. Of course, to achieve this target, the necessary national capabilities and synergies with the various parties are needed.

Source: LAPAN Pusat Teknologi Roket


----------



## Nike

Another new Mechanized Infantry Battalion in Kalimantan has been rised











Yonif 643/Wanara Sakti Terima Kendaraan Tempur ANOA tipe APC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Cool. Does anyone have information about how many Anoa APC needed to fulfil our requirement for whole mechanized Infantry battalion planed?





.


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Cool. Does anyone have information about how many Anoa APC needed to fulfil our requirement for whole mechanized Infantry battalion planed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



More than 1000, combined with more than 200 Komodo Recon variant

And it will be added with hundreds of M113 and Marder APC/IFV variant


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Thanks for the numbers, i wonder how long its gonna take for pindad to complete 1000 anoa. We already have around 300units anoa in our inventory, so we need another 700units. With production capacity less than 100units/year, this will take more than 7 years to complete. Money is not the issue here, standart version price only around Rp 7B, so we need less than Rp 5T for the rest of 700units which is within our defense budget capability. And the price will go down even further if we can order this in bulk 700.

.


----------



## Nike

Anoa price tag is around 12 billion Rupiah 

DEFENSE STUDIES: Sertifikasi Panser Anoa Amfibi akan Selesai Juni

To me is quite fair price, as their quality built is far more than the BTR series the Marines used and especially the automatic ramp door feature in which a notable absense in BTR.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

In the video above, Pindad representative stated that basic Anoa APC priced around Rp 7B. Off course the price will increase with added features and fungtions. Still, Rp 12B is quite ok and affordable.
.


----------



## Nike

*Sweden will offer Saab Erieye AEW & C to Indonesia*

SAAB AB, defense and security industry Sweden, has started a series of talks about the supply air surveillance system Erieye AEW & C to the Indonesian government to guard the airspace, land, and maritime country.

"We will be glad if our system was unacceptable Indonesia and we have been in talks about this with the Indonesian government," said Vice President and Chief of the Air Observation Systems and Business Systems for Defense Electronics SAAB AB Lars Tossman in Götheborg, Sweden, Monday.

The bid, said Tossman, associated also with aircraft systems offer JAS-39 Gripen fighter who participated in the projected replacement fighter aircraft F-5E / F Tiger II at 14 Air Squadron Air Force.

According to him, the system developed by Saab AB on devices Erieye AEW & C is very fitting with the purposes of Indonesia which has a very wide airspace.

From the height of its operations, surveillance and intelligence systems Erieye AEW & C is able to reach the area in a radius of more than 900 kilometers which means it behind the curvature of the Earth, equivalent to the "volume" supervised space 500,000 square kilometers and 20 kilometers horizontal vertical.

Active Electronically-based sensor array system, this system works on the S-band frequency, with ultra-high sensitivity, and the object is observed in real-time imaging. Data-link-based NATO applied a data-link L16 and L11.

If placed in Indonesian airspace, it only takes two Erieye AEW & C in air Jakarta and Makassar in order to cover 80 percent of the country's airspace.

Technically, if any intruder aircraft speed of sound (about 900 kilometers per hour), the system can immediately determine its presence so that the fighter Indonesia have enough time countering them.

So far, the Air Force has only one air squadron of observation (surveillance), who is the Air Squadron 5, which consists of three Boeing 737-200 Maritime Patrol. The aircraft is equipped with sensors SLAMMR (Side Looking Airborne Radar Modular multimission), navigation equipment INS (Inertial Navigational System) and Omega Navigation System. Everything is based on 1980s technology.

Lossman stated, Erieye AEW & C system has several advantages, among others, can be adjusted by the wearer domestic purposes. "In fact, aka footing aircraft carrier platform can be adjusted. That would have been certified so far is the Saab 2000 and Embraer 145," he said.

Type of aircraft "penggendong" first, SAAB 2000 is a turboprop.

"We are very concerned about aspects of the operation and the cost of crop. Therefore, the operation of turboprop aircraft can reduce operating costs without prejudice to the functions and effectiveness," he said.

Marketing Director Air Systems SAAB AB Magnus Hagman states, from South East Asia, Thailand recently signed booking so Erieye AEW & C. Royal Thai Air Force is also a prime operator JAS-39 Gripen in ASEAN.

Retired fighter pilot instructor at the Royal Swedish Air Force was also said, "One of the important principles in military air operations is put ataus flew combat fighter at the right place and time. Between the Gripen system and Erieye AEW & C are complementary."

SAAB Swedia akan tawarkan Erieye AEW&C kepada Indonesia - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> *Sweden will offer Saab Erieye AEW & C to Indonesia*
> 
> SAAB AB, defense and security industry Sweden, has started a series of talks about the supply air surveillance system Erieye AEW & C to the Indonesian government to guard the airspace, land, and maritime country.
> 
> "We will be glad if our system was unacceptable Indonesia and we have been in talks about this with the Indonesian government," said Vice President and Chief of the Air Observation Systems and Business Systems for Defense Electronics SAAB AB Lars Tossman in Götheborg, Sweden, Monday.
> 
> The bid, said Tossman, associated also with aircraft systems offer JAS-39 Gripen fighter who participated in the projected replacement fighter aircraft F-5E / F Tiger II at 14 Air Squadron Air Force.
> 
> According to him, the system developed by Saab AB on devices Erieye AEW & C is very fitting with the purposes of Indonesia which has a very wide airspace.
> 
> From the height of its operations, surveillance and intelligence systems Erieye AEW & C is able to reach the area in a radius of more than 900 kilometers which means it behind the curvature of the Earth, equivalent to the "volume" supervised space 500,000 square kilometers and 20 kilometers horizontal vertical.
> 
> Active Electronically-based sensor array system, this system works on the S-band frequency, with ultra-high sensitivity, and the object is observed in real-time imaging. Data-link-based NATO applied a data-link L16 and L11.
> 
> If placed in Indonesian airspace, it only takes two Erieye AEW & C in air Jakarta and Makassar in order to cover 80 percent of the country's airspace.
> 
> Technically, if any intruder aircraft speed of sound (about 900 kilometers per hour), the system can immediately determine its presence so that the fighter Indonesia have enough time countering them.
> 
> So far, the Air Force has only one air squadron of observation (surveillance), who is the Air Squadron 5, which consists of three Boeing 737-200 Maritime Patrol. The aircraft is equipped with sensors SLAMMR (Side Looking Airborne Radar Modular multimission), navigation equipment INS (Inertial Navigational System) and Omega Navigation System. Everything is based on 1980s technology.
> 
> Lossman stated, Erieye AEW & C system has several advantages, among others, can be adjusted by the wearer domestic purposes. "In fact, aka footing aircraft carrier platform can be adjusted. That would have been certified so far is the Saab 2000 and Embraer 145," he said.
> 
> Type of aircraft "penggendong" first, SAAB 2000 is a turboprop.
> 
> "We are very concerned about aspects of the operation and the cost of crop. Therefore, the operation of turboprop aircraft can reduce operating costs without prejudice to the functions and effectiveness," he said.
> 
> Marketing Director Air Systems SAAB AB Magnus Hagman states, from South East Asia, Thailand recently signed booking so Erieye AEW & C. Royal Thai Air Force is also a prime operator JAS-39 Gripen in ASEAN.
> 
> Retired fighter pilot instructor at the Royal Swedish Air Force was also said, "One of the important principles in military air operations is put ataus flew combat fighter at the right place and time. Between the Gripen system and Erieye AEW & C are complementary."
> 
> SAAB Swedia akan tawarkan Erieye AEW&C kepada Indonesia - ANTARA News


Well good move you should go for it


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> *Sweden will offer Saab Erieye AEW & C to Indonesia*
> 
> 
> Lossman stated, Erieye AEW & C system has several advantages, among others, can be adjusted by the wearer domestic purposes. "In fact, aka footing aircraft carrier platform can be adjusted. That would have been certified so far is the Saab 2000 and Embraer 145," he said.
> 
> Type of aircraft "penggendong" first, SAAB 2000 is a turboprop.
> 
> "We are very concerned about aspects of the operation and the cost of crop. Therefore, the operation of turboprop aircraft can reduce operating costs without prejudice to the functions and effectiveness," he said.
> 
> 
> SAAB Swedia akan tawarkan Erieye AEW&C kepada Indonesia - ANTARA News



C-295 is quite a potential platform for this, and that spoke person has already given *a hint f*or us.


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> C-295 is quite a potential platform for this, and that spoke person has already given *a hint f*or us.


Is this completely Indonesian project or combined ?


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Is this completely Indonesian project or combined ?



C-295 is a variant of CN 235 that is designed by Casa and PT Dirgantara Indonesia. Both designer ( CASA/ now Airbus Military, and PT Dirgantara) can develop further the based design (C-235) by their own, and C-295 is Airbus Military design.


(AWACS Version)

Airbus Military project but so far there is no sales, just a prototype, so why dont we cooperate with Saab using this platform, it will benefit Airbus Military as well with some potential buyers in South East Asian region and Middle East.

In order to be considered by us of course the system should be compatible with F-16 and Sukhoi family system.

PT Dirgantara so far can make CN-235 MPA and ASW, so why not this one...? This project will also benefit our avionics companies such as PT LEN as any military order should pass the current law that impose transfer of technology, beside benefiting PT Dirgantara and Airbus Military as the base platform of the system.

Currently PT Dirgantara is designing bigger CN-235 though, but we dont know yet when this new CN-235 designed is going to show up on the market. So, if we are in a rush, we can use C-295 instead, and of course we need to talk to Airbus Military first before beginning the project.


----------



## Nike

*Sixty Indonesian peacekeepers in Sudan receive induction training*
Rabu, 11 Maret 2015 10:40 WIB | 582 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - A total of 60 UN peacekeepers from the Garuda Contingent in Sudans troubled Darfur area have participated in an induction training at the Indonesian battalion camp in El Geneina, West Darfur, a military spokesman said.

The induction training program, conducted on March 8-10, 2015, was compulsory for each soldier joining the United Nations Mission in Darfur (Unamid), the Garuda Contingent XXXV-A/Unamids spokesman First Lieutenant Eldhira Respati said in his email to Antara here Wednesday.

"This training program enables the participating personnel to have a comprehensive understanding about various things related to the UN peacekeeping mission in Darfur," Respati said.

Among the subjects taught by instructors were related to culture, health, security patrol, and protecting children who become victims of an armed conflict, he said.

According to the G7 Unamid Officer Lt Colonel Tesfamariam Tesfahunegn from Euthopia, the Indonesian soldiers and officers had participated in the training program with high enthusiam. 

"I am deeply impressed by the enthusiasm and disciplinary of the Garuda Contingent personnel. I do believe that the Indonesian Battalion will be able to conduct this mission well for the coming 12 months," Tesfamariam Tesfahunegn was quoted as saying.

The three-day induction training was observed by Commander of the Garuda Contingents Composite Battalion Task Force Lt.Col.M.Herry Subagyo and his deputy Major Yuswanto, he said.(*)

Sixty Indonesian peacekeepers in Sudan receive induction training - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Cash-Flush TNI ‘Receptive’ to Saab Pitch for Airborne Radar Platform*
By Vanesha Manuturi on 10:07 pm Mar 11, 2015
Category Business, Corporate News
Tags: E-2C Hawkeye, Erieye AEW&C, Saab




*Linkoping, Sweden.* Swedish aerospace and defense firm Saab plans to continue discussions with the Indonesian Air Force for the purchase of an airborne early warning and control system amid the nation’s heightened efforts to secure its borders.

Martin Vobora, the company’s senior director of marketing and sales for Asia Pacific region, told the Jakarta Globe that government officials have been largely
receptive to the offer.

“It seems like the government realized that there is a need for the technology. Now, it’s just a matter of timing and placement,” he said in Linkoping on Tuesday.

Still, he noted that no official talks have yet taken place regarding procurement Saab’s airborne early warning and control system, known as the Erieye AEW&C
mission system.

Other companies offering airborne early warning systems include Northrop Grumman and its E-2C Hawkeye airplane.

Saab’s Erieye AEW&C is capable of multiple roles, including air surveillance, sea surveillance and intelligence, the Swedish company said. The radar can be installed on three different platforms, including Saab 340 and 2000 aircraft.

The technology, which has been operational since 1996, has been used in seven countries — including Thailand, Mexico and Brazil — for both military and civilian purposes, such as protection against illegal fishing and drug trafficking.

“There are two keywords for the Erieye system, coverage and mobility,” Lars Ekstrom, business developer of marketing and sales for Saab’s electronic defense systems, told reporters in Gothenburg, Sweden, on Monday.

The Swedish company is offering the airborne early warning control system amid ongoing discussions with Air Force officials on the possible purchase of the Gripen fighter jet. Saab currently has branch offices in 35 countries. Its Indonesian office was established in late 2013.

Since then, Saab Indonesia has signed early-stage agreements with a few local companies, such as state-owned weapons manufacturer Pindad and state electronics manufacturer Len Industri.

“It’s good for us to have local partners for maintenance and it’s also good in helping the country with its industrial base,” said Lars Tossman, vice president and head of airborne surveillance systems.

Indonesia has budgeted 7 percent of its annual spending on defense over the past two years in an effort to revamp its aging military arsenal. Military spending increased by 3.3 percent to Rp 97 trillion ($7.8 billion) in the 2015 state budget compared with the previous year— the equivalent of roughly 1.2 percent of Indonesia’s gross domestic product — with 40 percent of it allocated to weaponry and equipment.

“[Saab Technologies] has been very successful in making things cost-efficient … Indonesia is on the right track to growth and we’d like to be a part of it and help the industrial base,” Tossman added. “That’s the reason we invest.”

GlobeAsia was invited to Sweden by the Saab Group.

_GlobeAsia_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## toke115

Photo credit: arya_chopper252





Photo credit: indonesian_military





KRI Diponegoro 





Leopard 2a4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Credit to RE251

Indonesian Air Force official

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*TNI AL - Netherland Koninklijke Marine Enhance Cooperation
*
Eddi Santosa - detikNews





Cooperation between the two forces are set forth in the Memorandum of Understanding (MoU), signed by Indonesian Navy Chief Admiral Ade Supandi, SE and Dutch Navy Chief Rob Verkerk Marine Lieutenant General in the Royal Navy Headquarters Netherlands, Den Helder, on Tuesday (March 10, 2015).

The signing ceremony took place on the bridge of a warship JSS Karel Doorman, witnessed by the Charge d'Affaires Ad Interim (Kuai) Ibn Wahyutomo Embassy in The Hague and Defence Attache to the Royal Netherlands Navy Colonel (T) Edy Sulistyadi.

The areas of cooperation will be enhanced by the MoU between Indonesia and the Netherlands Navy include, among others, information exchange, joint training, education and training, logistical support and exchange of visits.

This MoU also as an effort to increase cooperation has been carried out based on the principle of mutual respect, mutual trust and mutual benefit, in accordance shaft Maritime policy proclaimed by President Jokowi.

In his visit to the Netherlands for 3 days (7-10 March 2015), Navy Chief Admiral Ade Supandi in addition to Den Helder also made a visit to Vlissingen to review the progress of development projects ship Missile Destroyer Escort (PKR) 10514 ordered by the Ministry of Defence of Indonesia.

Making these two PKR ships in cooperation with PT. PAL Indonesia as a major partner in the context of the transfer of technologies through joint operation scheme.

This is realized through the development scheme which 6 modules 4 modules is done in PT PAL Surabaya and 2 modules is done in the Netherlands.

Then the process of integration of modules implemented in PT PAL Surabaya continued function test phase, both in port and at sea, including the later process of submitting these ships.

During his visit in the Netherlands, accompanied by Asrena Kasal Navy Chief Rear Admiral TNI General Pramod, Aslog TNI Navy Chief Rear Admiral Harry Pratomo, and Kadisadal Admiral TNI Prasetya Nugraha.

Col Athan (T) Edy Sulistyadi told AFP said that the defense relations between Indonesia and the Netherlands have had an umbrella of cooperation in the form of Defence MoU, which was signed by the Indonesian Minister of Defense and Minister of Defence of the Netherlands in The Hague on February 4, 2014.

"The MoU between the two Navy is a follow-up or implementation of the MoU referred Defense," said Athan.

Meanwhile, the Charge d'Affaires Embassy in The Hague, Ibn Wahyutomo, said that Indonesia and the Netherlands continue to enhance cooperation in various fields, not only in the field of defense.

The signing of MoUs between the Navy and the Royal Netherlands Navy also showed bilateral relations between Indonesia and the Netherlands are not affected by the dynamics surrounding the Indonesian domestic law enforcement.

TNI AL - Koninklijke Marine Belanda Perkuat Kerjasama - 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD




----------



## pr1v4t33r

Nusakambangan Vicinity





























------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today, Hawk MK-53 officially retired
*berita.suaramerdeka.com/hari-ini-pesawat-tempur-hawk-mk-53-resmi-dipensiunkan/*

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Minister of Defense Paid a Visit to Spain
*
Madrid, (ANTARA News) - Minister of Defence Gen. (ret) Ryamizard Ryacudu, and his delegation paid a working visit to Spain.

Indonesian Ambassador to Spain Yuli Mumpuni Widarso to Antara Agency Press in London, Thursday, she said the Indonesian Minister of Defense visits to Spain this time is an important and strategic step in strengthening bilateral relations between Indonesia and Spain in the field of defense industry. Besides as a follow up of the Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) signed Cooperation Sector defense by the Indonesian Minister of Defense and Minister of Defence of Spain, in Jakarta, on February 13, 2013 last.

The MoU has been initiated between the two countries since 2007 in order to improve cooperation both in the field of science related to the use of military systems and equipment, as well as military operations other than war cooperation and technology as well as cooperation in the development of the aviation industry.

At this time, the cooperation between Indonesia and Spain in the field of defense industry which has been running is the purchase of nine aircraft, the C-295 where seven aircraft manufactured by Airbus Defence and Space in Sevilla and two other units being produced by PT Dirgantara Indonesia in Bandung.

*In addition, Indonesia is also exploring the purchase of seven units of the C-295 again to complete the construction of the power of a squadron and training vessel to replace KRI Dewaruci.*

In a working visit to Spain, the Defence Minister also attended the exhibition of international defense and security technology "HOMSEC" 5th, at IFEMA Madrid, which took place from March 10 to 12.

Opened in 2015 HOMSEC Spanish Interior Minister Jorge Fernandez Diaz, and was attended by the Ambassador, Yuli Mumpuni Widarso, as well as throughout the industry, Ministers and High Officials in the field of defense and security of various countries.

HOMSEC is an exhibition of international defense and security technology held every two years in Madrid. The main activities on HOMSEC consists of technical conferences and workshops, business meetings as well as exhibition and defense products.

HOMSEC 2013 success with the presence of 8,000 people from various countries including professionals and 135 companies participated in the exhibition participants to reflect an increase in the number of attendance, each for 82 and 55 percent from the previous edition. HOMSEC 2013 was also attended by 28 official delegations from the foreign ministry and the armed forces.

I*n addition to visiting the exhibition, Defense Minister is scheduled to meet with Secretary of State for Defence Spain, Pedro Argelles Salaverra, in order to strengthen bilateral cooperation between Indonesia and Spain in the fields of defense and review the installation of Airbus Defence and Space in Getafe which produces the Eurofighter aircraft, the A400M heavy transport aircraft and aircraft Multi Role Tanker Transport (MRTT) A330.*

Indonesian Ambassador Relations and Spanish Ambassador in Jakarta is also very nice. The Ambassador said that the level of such a good relationship that continues to increase and will involve stakeholders in their respective countries. Ambassador plans to "marry" PINDAD with partners from Spain.

*In a working visit to Spain, accompanied by Defense Minister Major General Rusmanto (Plt. Kabaranahan), Brigadier General Sisriadi (Dikersin), Brigadier General Ida Bagus Purwalaksana (Karo TU), Lt. Col. CHB Iroth Sony (Interpreter), Col. Sea (S) Jos Sumiarsa (Head Minmen), Lt. Col. Heru Czi Prayitno (Head Minmen), Captain Pom Rindo Q. (ADC Defence Minister) and First Lieutenant Emmanuel Roy. Defence Minister is also scheduled to visit the Airbus Defence & Space Installation in Getafe and review the installation of the Eurofighter and the A400M aircraft manufacture.
*
Menhan lakukan kunjungan kerja ke Spanyol - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Police GEGANA (SWAT-CRT) Wolf APC is one of two main armored tactical vehicle operated by the Police along with Barracuda APC. With NIJ level III protection level (7,62 x 51mm rounds) for body hull and front windshield, weighted at 4,1 tons, max speed 150km/h, max fuel capacity : 141 liter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Farewell Hawk Mk83, your services will not be forgotten. 

credit to original uploader






four of the first batch pilots who still training in England back in 80's

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Kostrad 201st Mechanized Infantry Battalion
Photo credit : Donyjogja12

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NarThoD

*Boeing 737 - Maritime Patrol Aircraft of TNI-AU, involved during AirAsia search and rescue operation




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

When will our Navy order CN 235 ASW ....? 






Picture: Defence-Studies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

The last flight of Hawk trainer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Dont forget 2002 accident when we lost 4 Hawk-53 pilots during aerobatics exercise (Jupiter Aerobatic Team)

Respect for all the pilots.......... 

*Capt. Andis Solikhin Machfud*, *Capt. Weko Nartono Soewarno* and their respective co-pilots *Maj. Syahbudin Nur Hutasuhut* and *Capt. Masrial *were killed in the accident.

I still remember reading story of one of the pilot who was used to read Quran in the dawn before going up for his duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

@Jakartans@PkDef Thanks for that pictorial on the 201st.

The VAB was my vehicle when I served a long time ago. I'm quite pleased with the pristine state of the 6x6 ones of the TNI.
Being silent and nimble, it perfectly fits the forest environments so prevalent in your land.

Good day all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NarThoD

*The situation in Nusakambangan Prison, a Prison where the Bali Nine convicts awaiting execution.*












*


Taygibay said:



@Jakartans@PkDef Thanks for that pictorial on the 201st.

The VAB was my vehicle when I served a long time ago. I'm quite pleased with the pristine state of the 6x6 ones of the TNI.
Being silent and nimble, it perfectly fits the forest environments so prevalent in your land.

Good day all, Tay.

Click to expand...

*Thanks for your comment. These APC are Indonesian-made Anoa which has smiliar appereance like VAB, which is also serve our Peacekeepers. Anoa is our main APC in the Army.

Just like VAB, Anoa are battle-proven, they provide protection and fire support for our UN peacekeepers in Lebanon and many other conflict which involving our Peacekeepers.


----------



## Nike

NarThoD said:


> *The situation in Nusakambangan Prison, a Prison where the Bali Nine convicts awaiting execution.*
> View attachment 201860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a


they must be soldiers in training, my judgement based on the serial numbers on their helmet and no insignia on the arms.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Taygibay said:


> @Jakartans@PkDef Thanks for that pictorial on the 201st. The VAB was my vehicle when I served a long time ago. *I'm quite pleased with the pristine state of the 6x6 ones of the TNI.* Being silent and nimble, it perfectly fits the forest environments so prevalent in your land.
> Good day all, Tay.






NarThoD said:


> Thanks for your comment. These APC are Indonesian-made Anoa which has smiliar appereance like VAB, which is also serve our Peacekeepers. Just like VAB, Anoa are battle-proven, they provide protection and fire support for our UN peacekeepers in Lebanon and many other conflict which involving our Peacekeepers.




Pindad Anoa can be considered as VAB copy (but no licensing). Since our soldiers were impress and satisfied with this APC, they ask our defense industry (Pindad) to developed this at home. But we still use the renault for the engine. Most of the vehicles were new built, hence the pristine condition.






.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

madokafc said:


> *Minister of Defense Paid a Visit to Spain
> *
> Madrid, (ANTARA News) - Minister of Defence Gen. (ret) Ryamizard Ryacudu, and his delegation paid a working visit to Spain.
> 
> Indonesian Ambassador to Spain Yuli Mumpuni Widarso to Antara Agency Press in London, Thursday, she said the Indonesian Minister of Defense visits to Spain this time is an important and strategic step in strengthening bilateral relations between Indonesia and Spain in the field of defense industry. Besides as a follow up of the Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) signed Cooperation Sector defense by the Indonesian Minister of Defense and Minister of Defence of Spain, in Jakarta, on February 13, 2013 last.
> 
> The MoU has been initiated between the two countries since 2007 in order to improve cooperation both in the field of science related to the use of military systems and equipment, as well as military operations other than war cooperation and technology as well as cooperation in the development of the aviation industry.
> 
> At this time, the cooperation between Indonesia and Spain in the field of defense industry which has been running is the purchase of nine aircraft, the C-295 where seven aircraft manufactured by Airbus Defence and Space in Sevilla and two other units being produced by PT Dirgantara Indonesia in Bandung.
> 
> *In addition, Indonesia is also exploring the purchase of seven units of the C-295 again to complete the construction of the power of a squadron and training vessel to replace KRI Dewaruci.*
> 
> In a working visit to Spain, the Defence Minister also attended the exhibition of international defense and security technology "HOMSEC" 5th, at IFEMA Madrid, which took place from March 10 to 12.
> 
> Opened in 2015 HOMSEC Spanish Interior Minister Jorge Fernandez Diaz, and was attended by the Ambassador, Yuli Mumpuni Widarso, as well as throughout the industry, Ministers and High Officials in the field of defense and security of various countries.
> 
> HOMSEC is an exhibition of international defense and security technology held every two years in Madrid. The main activities on HOMSEC consists of technical conferences and workshops, business meetings as well as exhibition and defense products.
> 
> HOMSEC 2013 success with the presence of 8,000 people from various countries including professionals and 135 companies participated in the exhibition participants to reflect an increase in the number of attendance, each for 82 and 55 percent from the previous edition. HOMSEC 2013 was also attended by 28 official delegations from the foreign ministry and the armed forces.
> 
> I*n addition to visiting the exhibition, Defense Minister is scheduled to meet with Secretary of State for Defence Spain, Pedro Argelles Salaverra, in order to strengthen bilateral cooperation between Indonesia and Spain in the fields of defense and review the installation of Airbus Defence and Space in Getafe which produces the Eurofighter aircraft, the A400M heavy transport aircraft and aircraft Multi Role Tanker Transport (MRTT) A330.*
> 
> Indonesian Ambassador Relations and Spanish Ambassador in Jakarta is also very nice. The Ambassador said that the level of such a good relationship that continues to increase and will involve stakeholders in their respective countries. Ambassador plans to "marry" PINDAD with partners from Spain.
> 
> *In a working visit to Spain, accompanied by Defense Minister Major General Rusmanto (Plt. Kabaranahan), Brigadier General Sisriadi (Dikersin), Brigadier General Ida Bagus Purwalaksana (Karo TU), Lt. Col. CHB Iroth Sony (Interpreter), Col. Sea (S) Jos Sumiarsa (Head Minmen), Lt. Col. Heru Czi Prayitno (Head Minmen), Captain Pom Rindo Q. (ADC Defence Minister) and First Lieutenant Emmanuel Roy. Defence Minister is also scheduled to visit the Airbus Defence & Space Installation in Getafe and review the installation of the Eurofighter and the A400M aircraft manufacture.
> *
> Menhan lakukan kunjungan kerja ke Spanyol - ANTARA News



It seems like you guys are going to get some new toys from us.


----------



## Nike

Carlosa said:


> It seems like you guys are going to get some new toys from us.



the confirmed one is the second batch of CN-295 (seven units), Training vessels, patrol boats, assembly line for production of amunitions for Oto Melara 76 mm. And we will considering to opt for up to three squadron of Eurofighter typhoon, 4 A400 M and maybe 2 Airbus MRTT but there is will be an open tender for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

madokafc said:


> the confirmed one is the second batch of CN-295 (seven units), Training vessels, patrol boats, assembly line for production of amunitions for Oto Melara 76 mm. And we will considering to opt for up to three squadron of Eurofighter typhoon, 4 A400 M and maybe 2 Airbus MRTT but there is will be an open tender for them.



That's plenty of new toys, very good. How realistic are the chances for the Typhoon, considering that Indonesia was very interested in SU-35?


----------



## Taygibay

Thanks both @NarThoD & @pr1v4t33r for offering precisions but I know about the Pindad ANOA and trust me that had I been ignorant of it, the differences with the standard VAB are evident to one who used it.
The main one is that drop down rear door whereas mine had the double small swing type.

Still, while agreeing to independent re-design, Indonesia did buy VAB 4x4 initially ( that your peacekeepers famously used abroad 14 in Kosovo 1999 and 32 in 2010 ) and based its reworked variant on these which is why there is commonality and whole power packs are imported for them.
No disrespect either, adapting a blueprint to your needs serves both technology build-up and forces requirements adaption, two fully correct aims of a military complex. To have done so with virtually no mass increase ( +200kgs ) on the Panser is also excellent BTW.

But to offer an analogy : it is still a VAB to me in pretty much the same sense that my son, although almost grown up, is still my baby?  ( Until he gets kids of his own, say! )
I trained to fight the USSR in these over 15 years before your deserving servicemen got one? 

Have great day both and all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

madokafc said:


> the confirmed one is the second batch of CN-295 (seven units), Training vessels, patrol boats, assembly line for production of amunitions for Oto Melara 76 mm. And we will considering to opt for up to three squadron of Eurofighter typhoon, 4 A400 M and maybe 2 Airbus MRTT but there is will be an open tender for them.



How about C-295 AWACS? That would be a better choice than Saab. 360 degree coverage and powerful radars / avionics from Israel.


----------



## NarThoD

Carlosa said:


> That's plenty of new toys, very good. How realistic are the chances for the Typhoon, considering that Indonesia was very interested in SU-35?


Well since Airbus has its service and assembly center here in Indonesia, Spain offered us with ToT, specific and detailed one, we need those ToT for our upcoming KFX program. And they promises we can assembly EF here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Carlosa said:


> That's plenty of new toys, very good. How realistic are the chances for the Typhoon, considering that Indonesia was very interested in SU-35?



there is still going on a though competition, but our requirement is clear we will built another three more of Fighter Squadron before 2024 and not to mention the decision to replace the F-5 with the new generation of fighter. Personally i think, Typhoon still had a big chances, but the most fearsome contender is F-16 block 60 from Lock Mart, beside their offer of 35 percent offset from the nominal value order the US government backing them up with offer of second batch of F-16 C/D block 25 grants with the number of up to the first batch of 30 units and not to mention they arrange the package with E-2C hawkeye offer for Indonesian AEW/C programme. 

I think the government will get more saving to bought a more sophisticated fighter in near future while expanding their forces if they chose the US offer.



Carlosa said:


> How about C-295 AWACS? That would be a better choice than Saab. 360 degree coverage and powerful radars / avionics from Israel.



We got an offer for Northrop Grumman E-2C hawkeye

Actually it will be a big time for the Navy and Airforce and we must modernized our armed forces to catch the gap in the capability with our neighbor like Singapore and Australia and we must to ensure the interoperability with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

madokafc said:


> there is still going on a though competition, but our requirement is clear we will built another three more of Fighter Squadron before 2024 and not to mention the decision to replace the F-5 with the new generation of fighter. Personally i think, Typhoon still had a big chances, but the most fearsome contender is F-16 block 60 from Lock Mart, beside their offer of 35 percent offset from the nominal value order the US government backing them up with offer of second batch of F-16 C/D block 25 grants with the number of up to the first batch of 30 units and not to mention they arrange the package with E-2C hawkeye offer for Indonesian AEW/C programme.
> 
> I think the government will get more saving to bought a more sophisticated fighter in near future while expanding their forces if they chose the US offer.



That's quite a package, but Typhoon should be superior to F-16, particularly for interceptor role, but it is more expensive. Considering the threat, I would go for the most capable plane. E-2C should be cheap, they are retiring those.



madokafc said:


> there is still going on a though competition, but our requirement is clear we will built another three more of Fighter Squadron before 2024 and not to mention the decision to replace the F-5 with the new generation of fighter. Personally i think, Typhoon still had a big chances, but the most fearsome contender is F-16 block 60 from Lock Mart, beside their offer of 35 percent offset from the nominal value order the US government backing them up with offer of second batch of F-16 C/D block 25 grants with the number of up to the first batch of 30 units and not to mention they arrange the package with E-2C hawkeye offer for Indonesian AEW/C programme.
> 
> I think the government will get more saving to bought a more sophisticated fighter in near future while expanding their forces if they chose the US offer.
> 
> 
> 
> We got an offer for Northrop Grumman E-2C hawkeye
> 
> Actually it will be a big time for the Navy and Airforce and we must modernized our armed forces to catch the gap in the capability with our neighbor like Singapore and Australia and we must to ensure the interoperability with them.



Right, that makes sense. The rivals of today and yesterday seem to be becoming the allies for tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Carlosa said:


> That's quite a package, but Typhoon should be superior to F-16, particularly for interceptor role, but it is more expensive. Considering the threat, I would go for the most capable plane. E-2C should be cheap, they are retiring those.




I think Indonesian government is still considering the gap in number of platform too beside the quality. Indeed Typhoon is a good fighter capable to perform in any mission and on par with the other fighter like Rafale and Flanker E. Still Viper is a capable fighter too and UAE has using them for long range mission in Middle East and North Africa.

Getting US offer will close the gap in number tremendously and saving the cost to preparing for the acquisition of more advanced fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Taygibay said:


> Thanks both @NarThoD & @pr1v4t33r for offering precisions but I know about the Pindad ANOA and trust me that had I been ignorant of it, the differences with the standard VAB are evident to one who used it. The main one is that drop down rear door whereas mine had the double small swing type.
> 
> Still, while agreeing to independent re-design, Indonesia did buy VAB 4x4 initially ( that your peacekeepers famously used abroad 14 in Kosovo 1999 and 32 in 2010 ) and based its reworked variant on these which is why there is commonality and whole power packs are imported for them. No disrespect either, adapting a blueprint to your needs serves both technology build-up and forces requirements adaption, two fully correct aims of a military complex. To have done so with virtually no mass increase ( +200kgs ) on the Panser is also excellent BTW.
> 
> But to offer an analogy : it is still a VAB to me in pretty much the same sense that my son, although almost grown up, is still my baby?  ( Until he gets kids of his own, say! ) I trained to fight the USSR in these over 15 years before your deserving servicemen got one?  Have great day both and all, Tay.



Ty. Indeed, our soldiers are satisfied with VAB design & performance hence they based the development of our APC on VAB. Until today there's few variant of Anoa we produce, including APC, Ambulance, Command, Recovery, & Mortar carrier. Since the characteristic and visual are almost identical with only few design adaptation here and there, of course you can call it VAB. We love VAB.




madokafc said:


> the confirmed one is the second batch of CN-295 (seven units), Training vessels, patrol boats, assembly line for production of amunitions for Oto Melara 76 mm. And we will considering to opt for up to three squadron of Eurofighter typhoon, 4 A400 M and maybe 2 Airbus MRTT but there is will be an open tender for them.



What patrol boats will we get from spain?




madokafc said:


> there is still going on a though competition, but our requirement is clear we will built another three more of Fighter Squadron before 2024 and not to mention the decision to replace the F-5 with the new generation of fighter. Personally i think, Typhoon still had a big chances, but the most fearsome contender is F-16 block 60 from Lock Mart, beside their offer of 35 percent offset from the nominal value order the US government backing them up with *offer of second batch of F-16 C/D block 25 grants with the number of up to the first batch of 30 units and not to mention they arrange the package with E-2C hawkeye offer for Indonesian AEW/C programme.*



sweet deal if it's true and pursued, will be hard to resist.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

Taygibay said:


> Thanks both @NarThoD & @pr1v4t33r for offering precisions but I know about the Pindad ANOA and trust me that had I been ignorant of it, the differences with the standard VAB are evident to one who used it.
> The main one is that drop down rear door whereas mine had the double small swing type.
> 
> Still, while agreeing to independent re-design, Indonesia did buy VAB 4x4 initially ( that your peacekeepers famously used abroad 14 in Kosovo 1999 and 32 in 2010 ) and based its reworked variant on these which is why there is commonality and whole power packs are imported for them.
> No disrespect either, adapting a blueprint to your needs serves both technology build-up and forces requirements adaption, two fully correct aims of a military complex. To have done so with virtually no mass increase ( +200kgs ) on the Panser is also excellent BTW.
> 
> But to offer an analogy : it is still a VAB to me in pretty much the same sense that my son, although almost grown up, is still my baby?  ( Until he gets kids of his own, say! )
> I trained to fight the USSR in these over 15 years before your deserving servicemen got one?
> 
> Have great day both and all, Tay.


Our Army like it so much,






Fire support version :
Mounting 90mm gun, expected to produced this end of year or in 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

madokafc said:


> I think Indonesian government is still considering the gap in number of platform too beside the quality. Indeed Typhoon is a good fighter capable to perform in any mission and on par with the other fighter like Rafale and Flanker E. Still Viper is a capable fighter too and UAE has using them for long range mission in Middle East and North Africa.
> 
> Getting US offer will close the gap in number tremendously and saving the cost to preparing for the acquisition of more advanced fighter



Makes sense, good strategy; need to build up quickly before a certain country in the region start to get ideas about the Natuna area.

India is doing a heck of a build up in the Nicobar / Andaman islands by the way.
4 air bases and 3 naval bases; they have 15 warships there, but in 8 years the numbers will go up to 32 including a carrier. That's very good and that also helps Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

madokafc said:


> they must be soldiers in training, my judgement based on the serial numbers on their helmet and no insignia on the arms.


Yes, they are conducting small-scale military drills around the island

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Carlosa said:


> Makes sense, good strategy; need to build up quickly before a certain country in the region start to get ideas about the Natuna area.
> 
> India is doing a heck of a build up in the Nicobar / Andaman islands by the way.
> 4 air bases and 3 naval bases; they have 15 warships there, but in 8 years the numbers will go up to 32 including a carrier. That's very good and that also helps Indonesia.



Unlike Vietnam who boost her Air Defense Capability and in most recent times her surface combatant capability, Indonesia is mostly boosting her Logistics and Support capability to cope with the threats and Geographical significance. And so you will see more of Indonesian made LST/LCU/LPD/Large Infantry Carrier Ship and support ships like tanker and RAS ships in our inventory along with military cargo aircraft and helicopter. That's why we are capable to bring, maintaining the logistics line and rotating hundred thousands of the troops in an Islands Nation whose the span comparable with the distance between London and Ankara in Turkey. 

And today we got our Newest HydroOceanography Surveillance Ships from France
















KRI Rigel credit for original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NarThoD

madokafc said:


> Unlike Vietnam who boost her Air Defense Capability and in most recent times her surface combatant capability, Indonesia is mostly boosting her Logistics and Support capability to cope with the threats and Geographical significance. And so you will see more of Indonesian made LST/LCU/LPD/Large Infantry Carrier Ship and support ships like tanker and RAS ships in our inventory along with military cargo aircraft and helicopter. That's why we are capable to bring, maintaining the logistics line and rotating hundred thousands of the troops in an Islands Nation whose the span comparable with the distance between London and Ankara in Turkey.
> 
> And today we got our Newest HydroOceanography Surveillance Ships from France
> 
> View attachment 201884
> 
> 
> View attachment 201885
> 
> 
> View attachment 201886
> 
> 
> KRI Rigel credit for original uploader
> 
> View attachment 201887


@Carlosa
And that's why we have Strategic Reserve Command. If we're being attacked, The Strategic Reserve are capable to deploy fast reaction troops with SSV's, dozens of troop-transporting planes (C-130's), Helicopters, and many more within hours.

Now that's what it called Prolonged warfare

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

madokafc said:


> Unlike Vietnam who boost her Air Defense Capability and in most recent times her surface combatant capability, Indonesia is mostly boosting her Logistics and Support capability to cope with the threats and Geographical significance. And so you will see more of Indonesian made LST/LCU/LPD/Large Infantry Carrier Ship and support ships like tanker and RAS ships in our inventory along with military cargo aircraft and helicopter. That's why we are capable to bring, maintaining the logistics line and rotating hundred thousands of the troops in an Islands Nation whose the span comparable with the distance between London and Ankara in Turkey.
> 
> And today we got our Newest HydroOceanography Surveillance Ships from France
> 
> View attachment 201884
> 
> 
> View attachment 201885
> 
> 
> View attachment 201886
> 
> 
> KRI Rigel credit for original uploader
> 
> View attachment 201887



Yes, nice. Indonesia with so many island and those distances is a logistical nightmare.

Actually, I think Vietnam is not doing enough when it comes to amphibious ships, which is a surprise to me.



NarThoD said:


> @Carlosa
> And that's why we have Strategic Reserve Command. If we're being attacked, The Strategic Reserve are capable to deploy fast reaction troops with SSV's, dozens of troop-transporting planes (C-130's), Helicopters, and many more within hours.
> 
> Now that's what it called Prolonged warfare



That's good. Is there any plan to base fighter jets in Natuna?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Carlosa said:


> Yes, nice. Indonesia with so many island and those distances is a logistical nightmare.
> 
> Actually, I think Vietnam is not doing enough when it comes to amphibious ships, which is a surprise to me.
> 
> 
> 
> That's good. Is there any plan to base fighter jets in Natuna?



Not plan, they had been there on rotational basis and now we will looking the feasibility to made a new squadron home base for fighter in Natuna, but likely it will be home base for MPA aircraft and missile armed patrol vessel for a while

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

Carlosa said:


> Yes, nice. Indonesia with so many island and those distances is a logistical nightmare.
> 
> Actually, I think Vietnam is not doing enough when it comes to amphibious ships, which is a surprise to me.
> 
> 
> 
> That's good. Is there any plan to base fighter jets in Natuna?


After our military chief visit China to discuss SCS issue, he warned the Army to speed up the modernization.

Edit

miss @madokafc has given me some details

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

Carlosa said:


> India is doing a heck of a build up in the Nicobar / Andaman islands by the way.
> 4 air bases and 3 naval bases; they have 15 warships there, but in 8 years the numbers will go up to 32 including a carrier. That's very good and that also helps Indonesia.


A&N was used in past to secure Aircraft Carrier during wartime, and I think it used again. But the homeport of those carriers means of INS Vikrant and INS Vikramaditya always remain Karwar and Mumbai.
INS Kadamba - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And yes the nearest AFB/Naval AB going to be INS Baaz (INS Baaz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) to Mallaca Strait. It going to deploy a squad of SUs and Tejas in near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

madokafc said:


> Not plan, they had been there on rotational basis and now we will looking the feasibility to made a new squadron home base for fighter in Natuna, but likely it will be home base for MPA aircraft and missile armed patrol vessel for a while



Good, need to have all the assets in place in that area.
In my view, with the chinese, have to act strong right from the beginning, otherwise they see it as a weakness. Just need to look at Malaysia for that, amazing really.



kaku1 said:


> A&N was used in past to secure Aircraft Carrier during wartime, and I think it used again. But the homeport of those carriers means of INS Vikrant and INS Vikramaditya always remain Karwar and Mumbai.
> INS Kadamba - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And yes the nearest AFB/Naval AB going to be INS Baaz (INS Baaz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia it going to deploy a squad of SUs and Tejas in near future.



Great, that's the choke point for the chinese. I hope India will deploy good air defenses there and if possible BMD also.



NarThoD said:


> After our military chief visit China to discuss SCS issue, he warned the Army to speed up the modernization.
> 
> Edit
> 
> miss @madokafc has given me some details



Oh interesting, can you share?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

NarThoD said:


> After our military chief visit China to discuss SCS issue, he warned the Army to speed up the modernization.
> 
> Edit
> 
> miss @madokafc has given me some details



Haha, his been warned by them directly



pr1v4t33r said:


> Ty. Indeed, our soldiers are satisfied with VAB design & performance hence they based the development of our APC on VAB. Until today there's few variant of Anoa we produce, including APC, Ambulance, Command, Recovery, & Mortar carrier. Since the characteristic and visual are almost identical with only few design apaptation here and there, of course you can call it VAB. We love VAB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What patrol boats will we get from spain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet deal if it's true and pursued, will be hard to resist.
> .



Small patrol boats for Bakamla (Coast Guard)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

Carlosa said:


> Oh interesting, can you share?





Carlosa said:


> Oh interesting, can you share?


Well, the point is, Chinese government seems to underestimate Indonesia. Thus making our Military chief a bit angered at the moment he returned, and order a lot of modernization.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

NarThoD said:


> Well, the point is, Chinese government seems to underestimate Indonesia. Thus making our Military chief a bit angered at the moment he returned, and order a lot of modernization.
> 
> 
> Well, the point is, Chinese government seems to underestimate Indonesia. Thus making our Military chief a bit angered at the moment he returned, and order a lot of modernization.



Wow, I'm not surprised. The way they see things, they want everybody to be a client state of theirs.



NarThoD said:


> Well, the point is, Chinese government seems to underestimate Indonesia. Thus making our Military chief a bit angered at the moment he returned, and order a lot of modernization.



I think in the end there is going to be a NATO of the asia pacific, its the only way or the chinese will pick up one country at a time.


----------



## NarThoD

Carlosa said:


> I think in the end there is going to be a NATO of the asia pacific, its the only way or the chinese will pick up one country at a time.


Well for now i'm doubt it, since many asean nations still confused which bread is more delicious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

It's balancing game... a Dynamic Equilibrium. I think Indonesia's intention is not solely to curb or choke or confine one nation over another. We want to find and develop/construct the balance here in Asia Pacific region, yes, not only in ASEAN. Indonesia should rise... together with..... ASEAN, USA, China, Japan, Korea, Rusia, etc...

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

NarThoD said:


> Well for now i'm doubt it, since many nations still confused which bread is more delicious.



Yes, it will take time and at first just a few countries like Japan, Australia Phili and USA probably and later on more countries. We'll see.



pr1v4t33r said:


> It's balancing game... a Dynamic Equilibrium. I think Indonesia's intention is not solely to curb or choke or confine one nation over another. We want to find and develop/construct the balance here in Asia Pacific region, yes, not only in ASEAN. Indonesia should rise... together with..... ASEAN, USA, China, Japan, Korea, Rusia, etc...
> 
> .



Yes, I agree, that's the idea if possible, but if the big bully wants to keep grabbing, then things get serious.


----------



## Taygibay

@NarThoD thanks for the pictures.

Another difference showed up clearly LOL round hatches!!!
VABs have square ones.
The mini Centauro version is just lovely. With the rear set turret, I'm betting your soldiers have the b… courage to go in covered environments where it could pop pick ups or trucks. Its a very modern asymmetrical war adaptation. Then again, Indonesia knows that concern from East Timor and Aceh so it makes sense you'd be on the forefront in that. Next step could be a FELIN / Future Soldier FFW / F-INSAS / ACMS type program.

Have you heard of anything in that respect by any chance?

Read you later, Tay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

pr1v4t33r said:


> It's balancing game... a Dynamic Equilibrium. I think Indonesia's intention is not solely to curb or choke or confine one nation over another. We want to find and develop/construct the balance here in Asia Pacific region, yes, not only in ASEAN. Indonesia should rise... together with..... ASEAN, USA, China, Japan, Korea, Rusia, etc...
> 
> .



Indonesia has been trying to be neutral, which is ok, but it takes 2 to tango; if the other side doesn't want to play the game, then have to rearm and get serious with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Carlosa said:


> Yes, it will take time and at first just a few countries like Japan, Australia Phili and USA probably and later on more countries. We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree, that's the idea if possible, but if the big bully wants to keep grabbing, then things get serious.


Well China actually trying to take us in her grasp by proposing $40 Billion investment to developing our Maritime Axis Programme.

The US are also doing the same by proposing to build International Military Operations Center/IMOC in Indonesia, which you can see in the China and Far East Forum.

It will be a hard choice and we should be wise which offer will benefit us most.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

NarThoD said:


> Well China actually trying to take us in her grasp by proposing $40 Billion investment to developing our Maritime Axis Programme.
> 
> The US are also doing the same by proposing to build International Military Operations Center/IMOC in Indonesia, which you can see in the China and Far East Forum.
> 
> It will be a hard choice and we should be wise which offer will benefit us most.



For china, the money is just bait, first they try to use soft power (investment and economic dependence), they'll get you hooked, then they start to tighten the screws on you and try to make you a client state. Beware of a chinese bearing gifts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Finally, TNI and Defense Ministry Choose Su35 for F5 Replacement Program 

*nasional.sindonews.com/read/975725/14/tni-dan-kemhan-sepakat-beli-pesawat-sukoi-generasi-kelima-1426161926*

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Fuiihhhh, can't wait for more order of Su-35

*TNI and MoD Agreed Buy Su-35*

TNI with the Ministry of Defence (Ministry of Defense) agreed to choose a fifth-generation fighter aircraft Sukhoi (Su-35) made in Russia, as a replacement for the F-5 aircraft that are not airworthy.

TNI Commander General Moeldoko convey, the fighter aircraft purchasing decisions through a long process. Prosesnyawa initiated talks between the Government of Indonesia and the Ministry of Defense of Russia and continued between the two countries.

"It was a choice between the military along with the Ministry of Defense and has been an agreement," said Moeldoko after attending a hearing with the theme of the military activity in the Energy Sector Security with Multiple Problems and Solutions in Hall Cilangkap TNI Headquarters, East Jakarta, Thursday (3/12/2015 ).

The secretary-general (Kapuspen) TNI Major General Fuad Basya added, the Su-35 fighter aircraft of choice to complement the main weaponry system (defense equipment) in order to strengthen the Air Force air defense of the Republic of Indonesia (NKRI). According to him, the aircraft procurement has gone through several stages.

"Yeah, so in the military was no process name Determinants and Procurement Council (Wantuada) which are diangkatan, then there Alut Determination Policy Council and defense equipment (Wanjaktu) at the TNI Headquarters. The results of the combined Wantuada TNI headquarters to be Wanjaktu to be interoperability, "said Fuad.

He added, the results Wanjaktu then TNI choose Sukhoi-35 that was agreed upon. The next stage Kemhan will run the administrative process.

"The process (procurement) stay the Minister of Defence. How quickly depends on the Minister of Defence, because in their adminitrasinya process. We wanted as quickly as possible, because the F-5 has to be replaced, "he explained.

Being asked how many fighter aircraft Su-35 will be held at the first stage, Fuad claimed not to mention.

"I do not know the exact number but, obviously we will change gradually and was until 2024 the end minimum essential force (MEF) all of it is already present," he said.

TNI dan Kemhan Sepakat Beli Pesawat Sukoi Generasi...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Carlosa

madokafc said:


> Fuiihhhh, can't wait for more order of Su-35
> 
> *TNI and MoD Agreed Buy Su-35*
> 
> TNI with the Ministry of Defence (Ministry of Defense) agreed to choose a fifth-generation fighter aircraft Sukhoi (Su-35) made in Russia, as a replacement for the F-5 aircraft that are not airworthy.
> 
> TNI Commander General Moeldoko convey, the fighter aircraft purchasing decisions through a long process. Prosesnyawa initiated talks between the Government of Indonesia and the Ministry of Defense of Russia and continued between the two countries.
> 
> "It was a choice between the military along with the Ministry of Defense and has been an agreement," said Moeldoko after attending a hearing with the theme of the military activity in the Energy Sector Security with Multiple Problems and Solutions in Hall Cilangkap TNI Headquarters, East Jakarta, Thursday (3/12/2015 ).
> 
> The secretary-general (Kapuspen) TNI Major General Fuad Basya added, the Su-35 fighter aircraft of choice to complement the main weaponry system (defense equipment) in order to strengthen the Air Force air defense of the Republic of Indonesia (NKRI). According to him, the aircraft procurement has gone through several stages.
> 
> "Yeah, so in the military was no process name Determinants and Procurement Council (Wantuada) which are diangkatan, then there Alut Determination Policy Council and defense equipment (Wanjaktu) at the TNI Headquarters. The results of the combined Wantuada TNI headquarters to be Wanjaktu to be interoperability, "said Fuad.
> 
> He added, the results Wanjaktu then TNI choose Sukhoi-35 that was agreed upon. The next stage Kemhan will run the administrative process.
> 
> "The process (procurement) stay the Minister of Defence. How quickly depends on the Minister of Defence, because in their adminitrasinya process. We wanted as quickly as possible, because the F-5 has to be replaced, "he explained.
> 
> Being asked how many fighter aircraft Su-35 will be held at the first stage, Fuad claimed not to mention.
> 
> "I do not know the exact number but, obviously we will change gradually and was until 2024 the end minimum essential force (MEF) all of it is already present," he said.
> 
> TNI dan Kemhan Sepakat Beli Pesawat Sukoi Generasi...



Congratulations !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Taygibay said:


> @NarThoD thanks for the pictures.
> 
> Another difference showed up clearly LOL round hatches!!!
> VABs have square ones.
> The mini Centauro version is just lovely. With the rear set turret, I'm betting your soldiers have the b… courage to go in covered environments where it could pop pick ups or trucks. Its a very modern asymmetrical war adaptation. Then again, Indonesia knows that concern from East Timor and Aceh so it makes sense you'd be on the forefront in that. Next step could be a FELIN / Future Soldier FFW / F-INSAS / ACMS type program.
> 
> Have you heard of anything in that respect by any chance?
> 
> Read you later, Tay



Modern future soldiers? Honestly in regard of C4ISR and adopting real times central command warfare into small combat units on the ground is still a far away dreams for our Army but we had a clear vision into that kind of modernizations. Recently with the talks and seminar about adopting Battle Management System into all of our Armored Battalion and Mechanized Infantry Battalion and the recent acquisition of Apache and fennec combat helicopter capable to surveillance scouting mission and delivering tactical information via data-link, Modern surveillance battlefield UAV, and persistent research efforts of on how to deliver real time information into small units in the battlefield by adopting local Battle Management System with affordable prices it will give us a firm first steep to reach that goal. 

But if it's only talking about the modernization of infantry gears for all of combatant infantry on the ground we had SAKTI programme like the pictures i post below. And all of them will be armed with ZTA tactical radio set from South African Denel company and been license made locally, SS-2V2 assault rifles, NVG, GPS handheld locator and so on.

This is the basic version of SAKTI, as several version has been adopted to suit the requirement of infantry units who had specialized task and roles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Carlosa said:


> Yes, I agree, that's the idea if possible, but if the big bully wants to keep grabbing, then things get serious.





Carlosa said:


> Indonesia has been trying to be neutral, which is ok, but it takes 2 to tango; if the other side doesn't want to play the game, then have to rearm and get serious with them.




It's like a chess game. We don't move around our pieces and attack carelessly toward any provocative move. We have to peel the layered motive behind every movement. We need to calculate and recalculate constantly to make sure everything goes as predictable as possible and there's no surprise-trap hiding behind. If normal chess game with 2 player already sound tricky, now we will multiply the difficulty by adding more players simultaneusly. Things can go wrong pretty fast, and every wrong turn will be a real mess. We have to be prudent with our move.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## baukiki88

madokafc said:


> Fuiihhhh, can't wait for more order of Su-35
> 
> *TNI and MoD Agreed Buy Su-35*
> 
> TNI with the Ministry of Defence (Ministry of Defense) agreed to choose a fifth-generation fighter aircraft Sukhoi (Su-35) made in Russia, as a replacement for the F-5 aircraft that are not airworthy.
> 
> TNI Commander General Moeldoko convey, the fighter aircraft purchasing decisions through a long process. Prosesnyawa initiated talks between the Government of Indonesia and the Ministry of Defense of Russia and continued between the two countries.
> 
> "It was a choice between the military along with the Ministry of Defense and has been an agreement," said Moeldoko after attending a hearing with the theme of the military activity in the Energy Sector Security with Multiple Problems and Solutions in Hall Cilangkap TNI Headquarters, East Jakarta, Thursday (3/12/2015 ).
> 
> The secretary-general (Kapuspen) TNI Major General Fuad Basya added, the Su-35 fighter aircraft of choice to complement the main weaponry system (defense equipment) in order to strengthen the Air Force air defense of the Republic of Indonesia (NKRI). According to him, the aircraft procurement has gone through several stages.
> 
> "Yeah, so in the military was no process name Determinants and Procurement Council (Wantuada) which are diangkatan, then there Alut Determination Policy Council and defense equipment (Wanjaktu) at the TNI Headquarters. The results of the combined Wantuada TNI headquarters to be Wanjaktu to be interoperability, "said Fuad.
> 
> He added, the results Wanjaktu then TNI choose Sukhoi-35 that was agreed upon. The next stage Kemhan will run the administrative process.
> 
> "The process (procurement) stay the Minister of Defence. How quickly depends on the Minister of Defence, because in their adminitrasinya process. We wanted as quickly as possible, because the F-5 has to be replaced, "he explained.
> 
> Being asked how many fighter aircraft Su-35 will be held at the first stage, Fuad claimed not to mention.
> 
> "I do not know the exact number but, obviously we will change gradually and was until 2024 the end minimum essential force (MEF) all of it is already present," he said.
> 
> TNI dan Kemhan Sepakat Beli Pesawat Sukoi Generasi...



With RCS bigger than 1m. I dont think it can be considered 5th gen. This is just Su27 with major improvement
It said that procurement will be until 2024. I think it will be 2 unit 2016, 2 unit 2017 and so on until 2024 so a total of 16 unit ready by 2024.

Btw, I still think the govt will buy the Typhoon also. I think it will be 1 skd su35 2 skd typhoon.

Defence minister went to Spain probably surveying the Eurofighter and C295 here is link : 

Menhan Ryamizard Kunjungi Pameran Teknologi Keamanan di Spanyol | Republika Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Good News.......... 





Su-35

Thrust Vectoring engine, Avionics, and Radar absorbent material. Some say that Irbris Radar has similar capability with the current AESA.

I hope it can also help KFX/IFX program a lot

Challenging time during our period indeed.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

Thanks a lot, @madokafc , that is exactly what I was wondering about.

So judging by your reply, the building bricks are being acquired for a CMS.
I trust this incremental approach will fit the low cost requirement you put forth.
It sounds like a sensible solution, congrats!

Have a great day, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

baukiki88 said:


> With RCS bigger than 1m. I dont think it can be considered 5th gen. This is just Su27 with major improvement
> It said that procurement will be until 2024. I think it will be 2 unit 2016, 2 unit 2017 and so on until 2024 so a total of 16 unit ready by 2024.
> 
> Btw, I still think the govt will buy the Typhoon also. I think it will be 1 skd su35 2 skd typhoon.
> 
> Defence minister went to Spain probably surveying the Eurofighter and C295 here is link :
> 
> Menhan Ryamizard Kunjungi Pameran Teknologi Keamanan di Spanyol | Republika Online



Its considered a 4++



Indos said:


> Good News..........
> 
> View attachment 201924
> 
> Su-35
> 
> Thrust Vectoring engine, Avionics, and Radar absorbent material. Some say that Irbris Radar has similar capability with the current AESA.
> 
> I hope it can also help KFX/IFX program a lot
> 
> Challenging time during our period indeed.........



Super cruise also.



Indos said:


> Good News..........
> 
> View attachment 201924
> 
> Su-35
> 
> Thrust Vectoring engine, Avionics, and Radar absorbent material. Some say that Irbris Radar has similar capability with the current AESA.
> 
> I hope it can also help KFX/IFX program a lot
> 
> Challenging time during our period indeed.........



That radar is very, very powerful, the electrical generator in the SU-35 is much bigger than the one fitted in the SU-30 because of all the power consumed by that radar.
That radar will detect other jets much earlier than they can detect the SU-35 and in an air fight, the one that shoots first usually wins.

The SU-35 also have lateral VHF radars to detect stealth aircraft.

By the way, some of the pics show canards because some of the prototypes of the SU-35 have canards, but the production units do not.

You guys always feel that Singapore gets the best stuff, but now you are getting the really best stuff. A SU-35 will eat an F-35 for lunch any time (according to virtual war games done by the Americans).



madokafc said:


> Fuiihhhh, can't wait for more order of Su-35
> 
> *TNI and MoD Agreed Buy Su-35*
> 
> TNI with the Ministry of Defence (Ministry of Defense) agreed to choose a fifth-generation fighter aircraft Sukhoi (Su-35) made in Russia, as a replacement for the F-5 aircraft that are not airworthy.
> 
> TNI Commander General Moeldoko convey, the fighter aircraft purchasing decisions through a long process. Prosesnyawa initiated talks between the Government of Indonesia and the Ministry of Defense of Russia and continued between the two countries.
> 
> "It was a choice between the military along with the Ministry of Defense and has been an agreement," said Moeldoko after attending a hearing with the theme of the military activity in the Energy Sector Security with Multiple Problems and Solutions in Hall Cilangkap TNI Headquarters, East Jakarta, Thursday (3/12/2015 ).
> 
> The secretary-general (Kapuspen) TNI Major General Fuad Basya added, the Su-35 fighter aircraft of choice to complement the main weaponry system (defense equipment) in order to strengthen the Air Force air defense of the Republic of Indonesia (NKRI). According to him, the aircraft procurement has gone through several stages.
> 
> "Yeah, so in the military was no process name Determinants and Procurement Council (Wantuada) which are diangkatan, then there Alut Determination Policy Council and defense equipment (Wanjaktu) at the TNI Headquarters. The results of the combined Wantuada TNI headquarters to be Wanjaktu to be interoperability, "said Fuad.
> 
> He added, the results Wanjaktu then TNI choose Sukhoi-35 that was agreed upon. The next stage Kemhan will run the administrative process.
> 
> "The process (procurement) stay the Minister of Defence. How quickly depends on the Minister of Defence, because in their adminitrasinya process. We wanted as quickly as possible, because the F-5 has to be replaced, "he explained.
> 
> Being asked how many fighter aircraft Su-35 will be held at the first stage, Fuad claimed not to mention.
> 
> "I do not know the exact number but, obviously we will change gradually and was until 2024 the end minimum essential force (MEF) all of it is already present," he said.
> 
> TNI dan Kemhan Sepakat Beli Pesawat Sukoi Generasi...







ATTACH=full]201931[/ATTACH]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

@Carlosa 

Thanks for the further explanation buddy , Tonight we ( Indonesian PDF members ) are going to have a sleep with a smile on our face, (it is night already in Jakarta)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

Indos said:


> @Carlosa
> 
> Thanks for the further explanation buddy , Tonight we ( Indonesian PDF members ) are going to have a sleep with a smile on our face, (it is night already in Jakarta)



My pleasure guys. Good night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The Last Flight






Ready for Lima'15





Routine Patrol





Ready... Aim...





Training





And more Training





.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Air Force will provide helmets Israeli development*
Yesterday at 13:03 Tolyach 457 51 4
Tags: Israel , Indonesia , the United States , the Air Force




_The Indonesian government has signed a contract with the company Elbit Systems of America, a subsidiary of the private Israeli defense concern "Elbit Maarahot" for the purchase of 300 integrated pilot helmets for combat helicopters Apache AH-64E._

As the portal Military Aerospace contract value - $ 13.2 million. Helmets Elbit IHADSS, among other things, allow you to control the on-board weapons with the help of a helicopter view and get the full picture with infrared sensors in the dark. Such as helmets are armed helicopter pilots of the US Army.

It should be noted that Indonesia has no diplomatic relations with Israel. At the same time, we know that the Israeli defense companies supply their products to countries that do not recognize Israel, through its subsidiaries, registered in the US generally.

Such transactions are rarely publicized, but recently the international and Israeli media have been paying this topic more attention. The reason for this was the death of 50-year-old US citizen Christopher Cramer, an employee of the American defense company Kollsman Inc, whose body was found in the city of Tabuk in Saudi Arabia.

Saudi authorities have completed the investigation into the death of Cramer as soon as possible, declaring that American committed suicide by jumping from the window of the hotel Sahara Makarim Hotel, where he stayed during the trip. However, the family Cramer investigation Saudi authorities were not satisfied. Relatives of the deceased claimed that he was killed, and that his death is related to a major defense contract, which was concluded in Saudi Arabia.

Kollsman Inc. is a subsidiary of Elbit America, which, in turn, is the "daughter" of the private Israeli defense concern "Elbit Maarahot."

ВВС Индонезии снабдят шлемами израильской разработки - новость из рубрики Экономика и бизнес, актуальная информация, обсуждение новости, дискуссии на Newsland.

Shit i don't know if we are really order that much of helmet, means our setting target it will true for more than 30 Apache's


----------



## Nike

*Saab in Naval Plans With Lundin*

By Vanesha Manuturi on 08:20 pm Mar 12, 2015

Stockholm. Saab Indonesia, the local branch of Swedish aerospace and defense company Saab, plans to begin operations on its joint venture with shipbuilder Lundin Industry in East Java early next year in a strategy to strengthen its foothold in Southeast Asia’s largest economy.

Peter Carlqvist, the head of Saab Indonesia, said the joint venture — which sets out to be a hub for naval ship maintenance — has so far secured approvals from the Defense Ministry as well as the Investment Coordinating Board.

“We are ready to operate, but we have to wait for the contract from the navy to actually start,” Carlqvist said.

Saab will own 49 percent of the joint venture, while Lundin will control the remaining 51 percent, according to Carlqvist. The company will be located near the Banyuwangi naval base.

On top of a naval maintenance hub, Saab and Lundin also plan to use the joint venture to market a trimaran-based fast attack craft to potential customers in the region.

The joint venture, according to Carlqvist, embodies the commitments that Saab is prepared to do in transferring their technology to Indonesia.

The Linkoping-based defense company has been extending their reach in Indonesia since the establishment of its local representative office in 2013.

Aside from Lundin, Saab also has signed early-stage agreements with state electronics firm Len and state weapons manufacturers Pindad.

Dewa Made Juniarta Sastrawan, Indonesia’s ambassador for Sweden, noted that the government has been largely positive on Saab’s offers to Indonesia — which has ranged from a national tactical data link and airborne early warning radar system to the Gripen figher jet — but it remains unrushed in making the decision.

“I think [a collaboration with Saab] is a good opportunity. We have an opportunity to spur our downstream industry,” Dewa Made told reporters in Stockholm.

“We do have to admit that our procurement process is very lengthy,” he added.

Aviation expert Dudi Sudibyo echoed the ambassador’s positive sentiment on the Swedish company. Instead, he questioned the readiness level of Indonesia as the receiving end of the technology transfer.

“Our typical thought is that Saab is the only one who has to put a lot of money to the transfer of technology initiative, but actually, Indonesia should play a part as well in investing as well,” he said on Wednesday.

GlobeAsia traveled to Sweden at Saab’s invitation.

GlobeAsia

Saab in Naval Plans With Lundin - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## baukiki88

*One squadron of Sukhoi Su-35 Keep Sky Indonesia*

Sucipto
Friday, March 13, 2015 - 10:35 pm
One squadron of Sukhoi Su 35 Keep Sky Indonesia


JAKARTA - The Indonesian government has finally decided to buy a squadron of fighter planes buantan Russian Sukhoi Su-35. Fifth-generation fighter aircraft that will replace the F-5, which is considered to be unfit to fly.

Vice Chairman of Commission I Tantowi justify fighter aircraft Su-35 has been included in the purchase plan. The number of aircraft purchased 16 units following a squadron of aircraft or weapons.

"Yeah right, it is already included in the strategic plan (strategic plan) purchase and are in accordance with our needs," said Tantowi, Thursday, March 13, 2015.

As alluded to the budget is spent to buy the aircraft, the Golkar Party politician he did not know in detail.

According Tantowi, the aircraft will gradually come to Indonesia. "The budget is different from previous purchases, but I forget how, but what the TNI Commander was right," he said.



Previous TNI Commander General Moeldoko acknowledge the planned purchase of Su-35. The fighter aircraft purchasing decisions through a long process

"It was a choice between the military along with the Ministry of Defense and has been an agreement," said Moeldoko after attending a hearing with the theme of the military activity in the Energy Sector Security with Multiple Problems and Solutions in Hall Cilangkap TNI Headquarters, East Jakarta, Thursday (3/12/2015 ).

Satu Skuadron Sukhoi Su-35 Jaga Langit Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

baukiki88 said:


> *One squadron of Sukhoi Su-35 Keep Sky Indonesia*
> 
> Sucipto
> Friday, March 13, 2015 - 10:35 pm
> One squadron of Sukhoi Su 35 Keep Sky Indonesia
> 
> 
> JAKARTA - The Indonesian government has finally decided to buy a squadron of fighter planes buantan Russian Sukhoi Su-35. Fifth-generation fighter aircraft that will replace the F-5, which is considered to be unfit to fly.
> 
> Vice Chairman of Commission I Tantowi justify fighter aircraft Su-35 has been included in the purchase plan. The number of aircraft purchased 16 units following a squadron of aircraft or weapons.
> 
> "Yeah right, it is already included in the strategic plan (strategic plan) purchase and are in accordance with our needs," said Tantowi, Thursday, March 13, 2015.
> 
> As alluded to the budget is spent to buy the aircraft, the Golkar Party politician he did not know in detail.
> 
> According Tantowi, the aircraft will gradually come to Indonesia. "The budget is different from previous purchases, but I forget how, but what the TNI Commander was right," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> Previous TNI Commander General Moeldoko acknowledge the planned purchase of Su-35. The fighter aircraft purchasing decisions through a long process
> 
> "It was a choice between the military along with the Ministry of Defense and has been an agreement," said Moeldoko after attending a hearing with the theme of the military activity in the Energy Sector Security with Multiple Problems and Solutions in Hall Cilangkap TNI Headquarters, East Jakarta, Thursday (3/12/2015 ).
> 
> Satu Skuadron Sukhoi Su-35 Jaga Langit Indonesia


One squadron seriously


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> One squadron seriously



It will likely to take about 4 years to complete into 16 planes...........


----------



## baukiki88

Zarvan said:


> One squadron seriously


 But our MOD visit Spain probably will also Procure Eurofighter including TOT. Lets see what they are negotiating.


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> It will likely to take about 4 years to complete into 16 planes...........


Some times I really want to make dua that you face similar to what Ukraine is facing only than your genius government would learn How important strong very strong defence is


----------



## Indos

baukiki88 said:


> But our MOD visit Spain probably will also Procure Eurofighter including TOT. Lets see what they are negotiating.



Nope, Eurofighter chance has finished..........If we look at TOT, we should only pursue 1 type of plane and focus to the numbers. We just dont have the money yet to acquire another type of fighters, and it is not good as well based on logistical issues. But who knows....? Russia needs to deliver his promise on TOT first of course, so some option is still possible to be opened if the situation changes..........



Zarvan said:


> Some times I really want to make dua that you face similar to what Ukraine is facing only than your genius government would learn How important strong very strong defence is



Dont worry mate, PT Dirgantara has 2 civil programs which is N-213 and R-80 (in collaboration with PT RAI), we already have more than 200 preliminary orders for both plane (inshaALLAH it will become real orders). During that process until 2024, the production capacity of PT Dirgantara is likely to increase much because of that civilian orders. So, we can expect that we can produce around 80 KFX/IFX ( inshaALLAH ) around 4 years at that moment.

And 2024 is the time to bring my country into the next level, I expect our GDP to almost or even have crossed 2 Trillion figure in nominal calculation alone, which I also hope during that period we can increase our tax ratio, for your information Today tax ratio is still below Malaysia and other states. So, possibly, we can really have a big posture in our budget during that moment. Some thing that All Indonesians must work to achieve that.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> Some times I really want to make dua that you face similar to what Ukraine is facing only than your genius government would learn How important strong very strong defence is


In a country like us with 17,000 islands, hundreds of ethnic and dialects, developing economy and public welfare is most important part of national security rather than military weapon procurement. Currently we only spend 0,8% of our national GDP for military budget. Its more important for us to make sure that every distant part of our archipelago get public service and education rather than building 200 4-5 gen aircraft fighter. Doesnt mean thats not important at all but we have priorities. Pakistan can afford letting half of her western territory ruled by warlords and Talibans but if that thing happens to us its a sure disintegration of the whole nation. And education, public service and welfare is the main element that make sure we can rule all of our vast territory under one law and authority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Two Defence Minister Reflect RI-Spain Relations*
Eddi Santosa - headline

Jakarta - Indonesian Minister of Defense Visits Gen. (ret) Ryamizard Ryacudu to Spain actually is not an official visit. Spanish Defense Minister Pedro Morenes Eulate was busy assisting the King Felipe VI receives NATO Secretary.

What reaction Spanish Defence Minister? Spanish Defense Minister with his background as a lawyer and professor from the Independent Party still make time to welcome the Minister of Defence of Indonesia.

Defense Minister Pedro Morenes meeting with Defence Minister Ryamizard underway at the Ministry of Defence Kingdom of Spain in Madrid on Thursday (March 12, 2015) local time.

Spanish Defence Minister was accompanied by Secretary of State for Defence Pedro Arguelles Salaverria, while Defence Minister was accompanied by Indonesian Ambassador Yuli Mumpuni Widarso in Madrid, Plt. Kabaranahan Major General Rusmanto and Defence Attaché Col. Sea (E) Agus Adriyanto.

"The arrival of the Indonesian Defense Minister received a very positive response on the part of Spain, looks at a series of activities undertaken during the short duration of the visit," said Ambassador told AFP after the meeting.

*It reflects the special relationship between the two countries, which has existed since the Indonesian economy has not been as big as now, characterized by trust for cooperation in the field of aerospace industry.*

*According to the Ambassador, Minister of Defence meeting lasted two warm and familiar, the two sides agreed to strengthen existing cooperation and take advantage of various opportunities to hold bilateral meetings.*

In this regard, Ambassador, the Minister of Defence agreed to meet again on the occasion of the event Shangri-La Defense Dialogue in Singapore on 29-30 May 2015.

"Defence Minister RI greatly appreciate the welcome that made Spanish Defense Minister considering a visit to Madrid is not an official visit," said the Ambassador.

*Threat*

*During the meeting, the Minister of Defence Spain agreed with the Minister of Defense RI that both countries face the same threats, namely terrorism.*

Spanish Defence Minister expects the upcoming meeting can be discussed in greater depth the development of the security situation in each region and the collaborative efforts in the fight against terrorism.

The meeting was followed by bilateral talks in which the Spanish delegation led by Secretary of State for Defence, Pedro Arguelles Salaverria.

Spanish Party expressed full support to the Indonesian government's plan to strengthen its supervisory capacity border lines and border security patrols

Indonesian Defense Minister expressed appreciation for the positive response and willingness Spain Spain to cooperate in the field of defense industry in accordance with the expectations of Indonesia, the receipt of the transfer of technology in every aspect of strategic industrial cooperation.

*Strengthen*

*Indonesian Defense Minister visit to Spain at the invitation of Gruppo Atenea Seguridad Nacional, the international exhibition organizer HOMSEC 2015, to review the HOMSEC 2015.*

*Defence Minister utilize the visit to strengthen cooperation between Indonesia and Spain in the field of defense cooperation MoU follow RI Spain in the Field of Defense.*

MoUs were signed by the Indonesian Minister of Defence and Spanish Minister of Defence predecessors in Jakarta at 13 February 2013, in which one of them is the exchange of visits of high officials of the two countries.

*While in Spain, the Minister of Defence conduct a review of military aircraft manufacturer Airbus Defense & Space in Getafe and banquet with the CEO's strategic industries Spanish and Indonesian community in Madrid.*

*Defence Minister interested to see directly the production company strategic industries Spain that have participated in Indodefense 2014 as aircraft A400M, A330 and the Eurofighter Typhoon. Defence Minister had the opportunity to enter and try to simulate those planes*

*Other products that got the attention of the Minister of Defence is of firm General Dynamics Santa Barbara, Expal, Navantia, and Indra were also exhibited in HOMSEC 2015.*

*National Issues*

During a review of the exhibition to HOMSEC 2015, the Defence Minister was greeted by the high officials of the Ministry of Defense of Spain and Spanish strategic industry as well as the Spanish media.

They are attracted to the explanation of the vision of Indonesian Minister of Defense-related national security issues.

In the view of the Minister of Defence, Indonesia does not face the threat of open war but the real threat is terrorism in which the victims are ordinary people directly.

Therefore, it is important to see the Minister of Defence assess directly HOMSEC 2015 exhibition showcased the latest technology products to improve the protection of society.

Indonesian Defense Minister visit to Spain this time is considered as an important and strategic step in strengthening bilateral relations between Indonesia and Spain, especially in the field of defense industry.

At this time the Indonesian-Spanish cooperation in the field of defense industry which has been running is the manufacture of 9 aircraft C-295 where 7 units manufactured by Airbus Defense & Space in Sevilla and 2 other units being produced by PT DI in Bandung.

*In addition, Indonesia also is considering the purchase of 7 units of the C-295 again to complete the construction of the power into a full squadron and training vessel to replace KRI Dewaruci.*

*During a visit to the Airbus Defense & Space, Defence Minister was accompanied by Director of PT Dirgantara Indonesia Budi Santoso and ranks PT DI others who will benefit directly from the technology transfer process.*

Dua Menhan Refleksikan Hubungan RI-Spanyol - 5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MacanJawa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

MacanJawa said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

when we get medium SAM or possible long rang SAM? why always manpad?


----------



## baukiki88

*JAS39 Gripen C / D is suitable for Indonesia*
Friday, March 13th, 2015 13:46 pm | 2,469 Views
Announcers: Ade Marboen
JAS39 Gripen C / D is suitable for Indonesia
Multirole fighter made in Sweden, Gripen (saabgroup.com)

antaranews.com
Stockholm, Sweden (Reuters) - If Indonesia intends to get artificial Gripen fighter aircraft JAS39 SAAB AB, then the variant most likely to be submitted in a short time is JAS39 Gripen C / D, complete with all the support systems and business schemes.

It was stated Vice President of Business Aeronautics SAAB AB Jerker Ahlqvist told AFP in Stockholm on Thursday.

Indonesia itself is rumored in the near future will soon replace its fleet of F-5E / F Tiger II of the Air Force arsenal list.

A squadron of F-5E / F Tiger II was incorporated in the Air Force Air Squadron 14, based in the Main Air Base Iswahyudi, Madiun, East Java.

Fighter planes came from about the 1980s that actually ever rejuvenated through the TIGER program, in Belgium, beginning in 2000.

According Ahlqvist, JAS39 Gripen production line series produced in the hangar-making in Linkopping, Sweden, the earliest that can be made in full is JAS39 Gripen C / D.

He considered, both variants were --selain JAS39 Gripen A / B-- also become a mainstay of Education Wing 7 Royal Swedish Air Force.

JAS39 variant has a single-seat Gripen C, while the Gripen D-type double seat. Variant C / D is the development of variant A / B.

Ahlqvist states, since the contract signed by the buyer definitely purchase, the first submission can be done in less than five years later.

"Such a short time, including fast fighter aircraft purchase contract," he said.

If the latest variant selected in the list of development SAAB AB, then it is the Gripen NG JAS39 (Next Generation) aka JAS39 Gripen E / F which bases its avionics and fuselage is JAS39 Gripen C / D.

Mention code NG variant is for export and investment interests of SAAB AB for JAS39 Gripen E / F for the Brazilian Air Force that began four years.

Countries that take a full partnership scheme with SAAB AB to strengthen its air fleet multiperanini class after opening the tender which also followed from the French Dassault Rafale.

"However, the year 2020 or 2030. The delivery becomes Whatever will be decided, is still in talks with Indonesia," said Ahlqvist.

Editor: Jafar M Sidik


----------



## NarThoD

*TNI Chief watch closely to a soldier in a routine training*
Credit to original uploader


----------



## Nike

**** off with Grippen C/D they are only comparable to basic F-16 not to mention their payload and effective combat range is short too, although we need industrial and Transfer technological offset we shouldn't compromise our basic requirement... United States can offer something much better than Grippen C/D


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Till today, i think the most tempting offer is the 2nd batch of F16 Block C/D grant from US to quickly fulfill KOHANUDNAS's requirement of 3 fighter squadron. IF that's true. Maybe we have to wait till the end of march to see whats the result of state visit to US.

.


----------



## NarThoD

madokafc said:


> **** off with Grippen C/D they are only comparable to basic F-16 not to mention their payload and effective combat range is short too, although we need industrial and Transfer technological offset we shouldn't compromise our basic requirement... United States can offer something much better than Grippen C/D


whoaa calm down sis


----------



## Indos

MacanJawa said:


> when we get medium SAM or possible long rang SAM? why always manpad?



Until our industry ready to have significant TOT from the deal, just wait first for our cooperation with SAAB on anti aircraft missile and just lets see what we really can achieve on our cruse missile program. AWACS acquisition is more important to be realized as our defense industry (PT LEN) is already able to absorbed any technology transfer that we can benefit from such deal, and some possibility to include PT Dirgantara to get some of the cake. 

LIPI has radar department as well, but the salary for the engineers is like normal people payment. Our government needs to consider increasing all of the high tech engineers salary in high increase. They are really one of the backbone of our pride, So justifiable.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia deploy sukhoi on thunder repellent operation - (d)*
Jumat, 13 Maret 2015 16:38 WIB | 117 Views

Biak, Papua (ANTARA News) - Some four Sukhoi Su-27 aircraft from Makassar Air base have been deployed on the "Tangkis Petir" (Thunder Repellent) training operation in the fourth sector of the National Air Defense area in Biak Numfor district, Papua.

The training operation began on March 12, 2015, will conclude on March 31, 2015.

The Chief of the fourth command sector First Marshall Fachri Adamy said the routine operation that will cover aerial space from Ambon to Papua has been aimed at increasing the efficiency of its men in guarding the national aerial space.

"Through the Tangkis Petir operation, our Air Force personnel can gather more experience and guard Indonesia, from Sabang to Merauke, more efficiently," Fachri noted.

Fachri expressed hope that the training operation will go as planned. He revealed that an aviation expo has also been organized at Manuhua Biak Air Base.

"The aviation expo will encourage Papuan youths to learn more about the duties of Indonesian Air Force personnel and how they guard Indonesias air space, particularly in provinces such as Papua, West Papua, and Maluku," Fachri remarked.

Meanwhile, Commander of Manuhua Biak Airbase Gustav Brugman invited people in Biak to visit the aviation expo.

"The expo that has Sukhoi jet fighters on display can ignite childrens curiosity about the duties of Indonesian Air Force men," Gustav noted.

The Indonesian Air Force has several jet fighters, such as Sukhoi Su-27, Su-30Mk, T-50 Golden Eagle, F-16 Fighting Falcon, F-5 E Tiger, and Hawk MK109, to guard the countrys air space.

The Air Force also has four radars in the eastern region: They are the 242 Radar Unit in Biak, 243 Radar Unit in Timika, 244 Radar Unit in Merauke, and 245 Radar Unit Saumlaki in South East Maluku.(*)

Indonesia deploy sukhoi on thunder repellent operation - (d) - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

@Indos mungkin lu gak perlu sungkan buat ngasih si -Viet negatif rating atau apalah, ngocol gitu tipikalnya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

madokafc said:


> @Indos mungkin lu gak perlu sungkan buat ngasih si -Viet negatif rating atau apalah, ngocol gitu tipikalnya.



He's just _Jelly _at us... No need to give him a minus rating. Just let him mouth off whatever he want.

*Fiji military to learn from Indonesia's army*
Updated at 8:58 am on 13 March 2015





_Photo: AFP_

*A former senior Fiji military figure, Jone Baledrokadroka, says there is much that the Royal Fiji Military Forces can learn from Indonesia's army.*

The comment comes as the two countries have agreed to forge closer military co-operation.

The Foreign Ministers from both countries recently agreed to have greater cooperation in relation to United Nations peacekeeping forces of both countries.

*As part of this, Fiji peacekeepers are to undergo training at a centre in Indonesia.*

Mr Baledrokadroka says Indonesia's military has extensive peacekeeping experience and that training with them is a natural progression.

_"Indonesia has got quite a large military and Fiji is looking at trying to use these Indonesian military facilities, especially in peacekeeping. And other training of course, to do with... in nation-building and rural development, those sort of areas."_

_Fiji military to learn from Indonesia's army | Radio New Zealand News_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> @Indos mungkin lu gak perlu sungkan buat ngasih si -Viet negatif rating atau apalah, ngocol gitu tipikalnya.



Disini sistemnya rada liberal, kalau dia gabung di defense talk udah ke ban beberapa kali. Jadi dalam sistem yg seperti ini apa yg dia lakuin masih belum layak di kasih negative rating .Kalau kita lihat argumen antara India dan Pakistan jauh lebih dasyat...... Dia aja sempat bilang "anjing" ke China, enggak diapa-apain sama Husongsan, cuman diapus aja komennya.

Terus terang saya rasa dia itu di Jerman ngapainsih...? Enggak jelas, cuma refugee yg dapet gaji bulanan aja kali...ha,ha. Kadang-kadang kasihan sama si dia. 

Semua yg ada disini sudah tahu siapa itu Indonesia, enggak perlu lah saya kasih negative rating segala, saya ngasih cuman yg bener-bener udah enggak karuan "nginanya"...... Cek aja negative rating yg udah saya kasih. Ada di blog saya, klik aja.

Kemaren dia kan udah kita abisin, udah berkali-kali malah....

Mado, punya inbox enggak...? Di inbox aja ke saya kalau ada komen 2 personal kayak gini, karena kalau dibahas disini dia bisa merasa statement dia emang bisa "ngaruhin" kita. Apalagi ada penghianat juga disini, tahulah siapa tuh orang ....(depannya "P")

Edit: ( Sori ternyata sesama staf aja yg bisa inbox ) kalau gitu di whatever ajahhh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

@Indos , dia dari vietnam selatan ya kan?.. kemungkinan besar ortu dia atau malah juga dia yang pemerintah kita tampung di kamp pengungsi selama bertahun-tahun. Banyak dari pengungsi itu kemudian dibawa ke Eropa.

_"An independent German charitable organization ran a boat, the 'Cap Anamur', which rescued refugees floundering at sea; *Germany* (then the Federal Republic of, or West, Germany) *accepted these individuals for resettlement*, but with strict limitations on family reunification."_

Galang Refugee Camp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





=== news ===

*National scene: RI to join maritime defense show*
_12 March 2015_ By Daulat/Pane

The Indonesian Navy has confirmed its participation in maritime defense show 2015 IMDEX ASIA and has prepared its two warships for the exhibition . Navy spokesperson Commodore Manahan Simorangkir said the Navy would benefit from attending the event . It would create strong relationships with international navies throughout the world . IMDEX Asia, one of the largest international maritime defense shows in the Asia Pacific, will take place in Singapore on May 19-21. As many as 15 countries, including Germany, New Zealand, Philippines, UK, Vietnam, Peru, have confirmed their participation in the show // Voi.JP

National scene: RI to join maritime defense show | Voice of Indonesia - VOI | RRI World Service Voice of Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> @Indos , dia dari vietnam selatan ya kan?.. kemungkinan besar ortu dia atau malah juga dia yang pemerintah kita tampung di kamp pengungsi selama bertahun-tahun. Banyak dari pengungsi itu kemudian dibawa ke Eropa.
> 
> _"An independent German charitable organization ran a boat, the 'Cap Anamur', which rescued refugees floundering at sea; *Germany* (then the Federal Republic of, or West, Germany) *accepted these individuals for resettlement*, but with strict limitations on family reunification."_
> 
> Galang Refugee Camp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Mungkin ada pengalaman "traumatis" di kamp, karena dia doang yg anti-kita...... 

Kalau ditanggapin berlebihan kita bisa jadi turun derajat.........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Just let it flow, and let it go, ...... just say bye 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4 Sukhoi deployed for Tangkis Petir Operation on 12/03/2015 - 31/03/2015 at Biak





.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Indos said:


> Mungkin ada pengalaman "traumatis" di kamp, karena dia doang yg anti-kita......
> 
> Kalau ditanggapin berlebihan kita bisa jadi turun derajat.........



 He he very interesting gossip, can understand everything, Google translate 



Indos said:


> Nope, Eurofighter chance has finished..........If we look at TOT, we should only pursue 1 type of plane and focus to the numbers. We just dont have the money yet to acquire another type of fighters, and it is not good as well based on logistical issues. But who knows....? Russia needs to deliver his promise on TOT first of course, so some option is still possible to be opened if the situation changes...........



When it comes to tot with the Russians, very often have to twist their arms. India has plenty of issues with that. Vietnam wanted to build the Gepards under license, but the Russians just kept stalling.



Indos said:


> It will likely to take about 4 years to complete into 16 planes...........



One thing about the SU-35 is that if you use the 3D vectoring engine nozzles, that wears the engine real fast, it only last 500 hours and then it has to be overhauled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

KRI Rigel on the way to Indonesia  (shit i hope we can bought those Mistrals)












credit to the original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CountStrike

Hopefully, Mistral which may not be sent to Russia eventually sent to Indonesia... like Nahkoda ragam Class..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Carlosa said:


> He he very interesting gossip, can understand everything, Google translate
> 
> When it comes to tot with the Russians, very often have to twist their arms. India has plenty of issues with that. Vietnam wanted to build the Gepards under license, but the Russians just kept stalling.
> 
> One thing about the SU-35 is that if you use the 3D vectoring engine nozzles, that wears the engine real fast, it only last 500 hours and then it has to be overhauled.



I. I have used "slank" language in my first statement, I dont know whether it can be translated into a comprehensible version using Google translate  ,even though I have to admit that Latin words that we use are easy to be translated by Google 

2. Russian has some chance to fill our needs in our version of KFX (which is IFX) in avionics, engine, etc, and this potency a head should force them into a condition in which they cannot play anything with us (just like the way they did with other nations as your example), because at such big program (even it is the biggest military program South Korea ever has) we need a trusted party, and so far we are quite satisfied with the West European ones. Dont forget also about our long range SAM market that has huge potency in the future, as we havent had even one yet in land platform so far (only in naval ones).

3. Thanks for the info, it is one of the characteristic of 5 gen fighter, what I can say is that the experience that we are going to have in Su 35 will be useful for our KFX/IFX program. Thats why it is actually a really good idea. Maybe we can use Russian one for the program, and we are going to test them first before we choose the engine for our IFX. Of course we need to test this thrush vectoring engine effectiveness in real close combat simulation with our Su 27 and F-16 Block 52. It will be a very valuable knowledge to gather for any one having 5 gen fighter program underway. 

To be honest, I dont know about our top brass strategy on this, whether they want to have 2 planes using 3 D thrush vectoring engine first and tested them before choosing another engines for another Su 35, but I do hope they choose good ones, as we have good engineers in KFX program that has studied this one already, people that should be our best adviser on deciding our strategic defense acquisition, particularly in jet fighter program. 

Talking about high cost that burden us in long term if we use that kind of engine, so It means we need those engine to be overhauled in Indonesia, and we have several companies who has international reputation on that, particularly two of our state owned one in GMF and PT Dirgantara. Some part of the engine should also be produced here to decrease maintenance cost. We also have company who can produce aircraft engine parts which is PT Nusantara Turbin Propulsi which is a subsidiary company of PT Dirgantara.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

Indos said:


> I. I have used "slank" language in my first statement, I dont know whether it can be translated into a comprehensible version using Google translate  ,even though I have to admit that Latin words that we use are easy to be translated by Google
> 
> 2. Russian has some chance to fill our needs in our version of KFX (which is IFX) in avionics, engine, etc, and this potency a head should force them into a condition in which they cannot play anything with us (just like the way they did with other nations as your example), because at such big program (even it is the biggest military program South Korea ever has) we need a trusted party, and so far we are quite satisfied with the West European ones. Dont forget also about our long range SAM market that has huge potency in the future, as we havent had even one yet in land platform so far (only in naval ones).
> 
> 3. Thanks for the info, it is one of the characteristic of 5 gen fighter, what I can say is that the experience that we are going to have in Su 35 will be useful for our KFX/IFX program. Thats why it is actually a really good idea. Maybe we can use Russian one for the program, and we are going to test them first before we choose the engine for our IFX. Of course we need to test this thrush vectoring engine effectiveness in real close combat simulation with our Su 27 and F-16 Block 52. It will be a very valuable knowledge to gather for any one having 5 gen fighter program underway.
> 
> To be honest, I dont know about our top brass strategy on this, whether they want to have 2 planes using 3 D thrush vectoring engine first and tested them before choosing another engines for another Su 35, but I do hope they choose good ones, as we have good engineers in KFX program that has studied this one already, people that should be our best adviser on deciding our strategic defense acquisition, particularly in jet fighter program.
> 
> Talking about high cost that burden us in long term if we use that kind of engine, so It means we need those engine to be overhauled in Indonesia, and we have several companies who has international reputation on that, particularly two of our state owned one in GMF and PT Dirgantara. Some part of the engine should also be produced here to decrease maintenance cost. We also have company who can produce aircraft engine parts which is PT Nusantara Turbin Propulsi which is a subsidiary company of PT Dirgantara.



Ha ha, I understood enough to get the picture, but no worries, its not my business. 

The trust vectoring engines are definitely very useful in close combat; the question would be more like how often you would expect that those planes are going to get into close combat since they are very good at killing their targets at great distance. The extra maintenance cost will definitely be an issue. 500 hours compared to 4000 hours.
It would definitely be a plus to have a local engine maintenance facility.

You can't go wrong with SU-35 man, that's the top fighter right now after the F-22.



madokafc said:


> (shit i hope we can bought those Mistrals)



Forget about the Mistral, its totally customized for Russian needs and much equipment in it, including major modules of the hull were built by Russia and that belongs to Russia and has to be returned to them if they are not going to deliver the ships to Russia. Basically, they have to dismantle the ship in order to return those things to Russia. That whole thing is trouble more than anything else.

Spain can build you an even better one and cheaper, how about that? 
Australia already have one, Turkey ordered it, Indonesia could be next.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Carlosa said:


> Ha ha, I understood enough to get the picture, but no worries, its not my business.
> 
> The trust vectoring engines are definitely very useful in close combat; the question would be more like how often you would expect that those planes are going to get into close combat since they are very good at killing their targets at great distance. The extra maintenance cost will definitely be an issue. 500 hours compared to 4000 hours.
> It would definitely be a plus to have a local engine maintenance facility.
> 
> You can't go wrong with SU-35 man, that's the top fighter right now after the F-22.
> 
> .



I dont think any fighter plane can just be said finish after long range missile being launched, especially for high maneuverability one. USA has made wrong decision once regarding this scenario before by not including guns into their fighter plane some decades ago. The thing that we should about to know here is the chance to use this maneuverability to avoid any in coming missile ( current version) to hit the plane from long range distance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Indos said:


> I dont think any fighter plane can just be said finish after long range missile being launched, especially for high maneuverability one. USA has made wrong decision once regarding this scenario before by not including guns into their fighter plane some decades ago. The thing that we should about to know here is the chance to use this maneuverability to avoid any in coming missile ( current version) to hit the plane from long range distance.



You are right, the vectoring nozzles would be very good to do a very sharp evasive turn in order to get the plane out of the detection envelope of the missile's seeker or the enemy's radar lock. It would also be of great help in a dogfight to position the plane in the desired position against an enemy fighter. It just comes at a price, that's all. It might be a good idea to have some planes with it and some without it, I don't know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Saab in Naval Plans With Lundin*
By Vanesha Manuturi on 08:20 pm Mar 12, 2015
Category Business, Front Page
Tags: Ludin, Saab, Saab Indonesia







*Stockholm.* Saab Indonesia, the local branch of Swedish aerospace and defense company Saab, plans to begin operations on its joint venture with shipbuilder Lundin Industry in East Java early next year in a strategy to strengthen its foothold in Southeast Asia’s largest economy.

Peter Carlqvist, the head of Saab Indonesia, said the joint venture — which sets out to be a hub for naval ship maintenance — has so far secured approvals from the Defense Ministry as well as the Investment Coordinating Board.

“We are ready to operate, but we have to wait for the contract from the navy to actually start,” Carlqvist said.

Saab will own 49 percent of the joint venture, while Lundin will control the remaining 51 percent, according to Carlqvist. The company will be located near the Banyuwangi naval base.

*On top of a naval maintenance hub, Saab and Lundin also plan to use the joint venture to market a trimaran-based fast attack craft to potential customers in the region.*

The joint venture, according to Carlqvist, embodies the commitments that Saab is prepared to do in transferring their technology to Indonesia.

The Linkoping-based defense company has been extending their reach in Indonesia since the establishment of its local representative office in 2013.

Aside from Lundin, Saab also has signed early-stage agreements with state electronics firm Len and state weapons manufacturers Pindad.

Dewa Made Juniarta Sastrawan, Indonesia’s ambassador for Sweden, noted that the government has been largely positive on Saab’s offers to Indonesia — which has ranged from a national tactical data link and airborne early warning radar system to the Gripen figher jet — but it remains unrushed in making the decision.

“I think [a collaboration with Saab] is a good opportunity. We have an opportunity to spur our downstream industry,” Dewa Made told reporters in Stockholm.

“We do have to admit that our procurement process is very lengthy,” he added.

Aviation expert Dudi Sudibyo echoed the ambassador’s positive sentiment on the Swedish company. Instead, he questioned the readiness level of Indonesia as the receiving end of the technology transfer.

“Our typical thought is that Saab is the only one who has to put a lot of money to the transfer of technology initiative, but actually, Indonesia should play a part as well in investing as well,” he said on Wednesday.

GlobeAsia traveled to Sweden at Saab’s invitation.

_GlobeAsia_

Saab in Naval Plans With Lundin - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

Carlosa said:


> Spain can build you an even better one


LOL You wish!

More seriously, this is a bad comparison as both ship types have entirely different purposes which show in their designs. Just to avoid new kids to pick that ball up, let's be clear Carlos amigo :

The only time these ships faced each other for a contract was in Oz. But the one proposed by DCNS was an extrapolation of the basic Mistral design, not the same by a lot : 3, 000 tons more displacement for instance which still left it short of Navantia's design by as much?

The Juan Carlos class is a small carrier affair although labelled as a LHD whereas the Mistral is a mix LHA/LHD/LPH with a size that of the latest ( Iwo Jima class were a bit smaller.

The Mistral cannot launch STOVL aircrafts. On standard operational metrics, it carries half as many troops, half as many vehicles and landing boats ( 4 larger CTM x 12 older LCM ) have half the capacity.

The JC / Canberra is then bigger and consequently pricier : unit price 1.3B US $ to 529 M US $ for Mistral contrary to what your pun let guess.
If a nation has no STOVL jets, past Harriers or upcoming F-35 best fitted, it may squarely not be the proper warship. 

The Mistral can however provide medical treatment to all the troops it deploys ( complete hospital on board ) and serve as command hub to a force much bigger than what it carries ( 150 stations SENIT / NTDS command center ) and has self defense terminal layers that the Canberra lacks.

Apart from pushing national pride ( understandable, what the above means for Indonesia is :
If it wants to control the South Pacific to Southern Indian Ocean region against everyone else, it should opt for two Juan Carlos types at the correct premium but …
If it wants to secure means of intervention on all its islands and close-by neighbours and act in coalition in a bigger crisis, Mistral is the reasonably priced alternative.

Avoiding errors induced by jocular small talk was my intent here.
Have a great day all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Le KRI Rigel 





Le sistership du KRI Rigel













.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Taygibay said:


> LOL You wish!
> 
> 
> Apart from pushing national pride ( understandable, what the above means for Indonesia is :
> If it wants to control the South Pacific to Southern Indian Ocean region against everyone else, it should opt for two Juan Carlos types at the correct premium but …
> *If it wants to secure means of intervention on all its islands and close-by neighbours and act in coalition in a bigger crisis, Mistral is the reasonably priced alternative.*
> 
> Avoiding errors induced by jocular small talk was my intent here.
> Have a great day all, Tay.



So many thanks for the explanation

That's bolded part, this clearly what Indonesian Navy is currently trying to do. We want some capital ships who can boost our Marines Corps power projection capability by increasing our rapid deployment and insertion capability within our sphere of influence means within our region only (Indonesian EEZ and ASEAN). 

And i am quite agree for the Carlosa, the Russian Mistral is heavily modified to suit their needs and that's including the capability to operating in Subarctic conditions and other specific requirements. 

But personnaly i think, Indonesia needed a flat top ships in the line of Mistral rather than in the line of Juan Carlos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

YVW Mado.



madokafc said:


> That bolded part, this clearly is what Indonesian Navy is currently trying to do. We want some capital ships who can boost our Marines Corps power projection capability by increasing our rapid deployment and insertion capability within our sphere of influence means within our region only (Indonesian EEZ and ASEAN).



I think so too and on the political influence part of a wider regional role, the hospital part I outlined would be a major advantage.
Mistrals were meant to have a secondary function as emergency relief ships to answer humanitarian crisis.
I think your biggest neighbor knows this since it floated hospital ships recently? 
In an environment with lots of feet wet ( over the water ) territory known for severe weather and geologic upheavals,
the double ( military - humanitarian ) role gets a third side to it as a geo-political tool.

Good day milady and all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Taygibay said:


> I think so too and on the political influence part of a wider regional role, the hospital part I outlined would be a major advantage. Mistrals were meant to have a secondary function as emergency relief ships to answer humanitarian crisis. I think your biggest neighbor knows this since it floated hospital ships recently?  In an environment with lots of feet wet ( over the water ) territory known for severe weather and geologic upheavals, the double ( military - humanitarian ) role gets a third side to it as a geo-political tool.
> Good day milady and all, Tay.




Continuing the discussion of multi role vessel that can handle emergency relief, we currently already have 5 LPD that can be deployed around archipelago to answer such emergency situation.

KRI Dr Soeharso (1 unit)









KRI Makassar Class (2 units)





KRI Banjarmasin Class (2 units)








----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And what do you think about Karel Doorman Joint Support Ship, compared to mistrals?





.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

Oh! Agreed @pr1v4t33r 

I was answering a contextual hypothetical scenario there. Those ships are adequate to your needs.

The sizes are again different in any case. Makassar class are about 40% the size of Mistral or -30%
that of Juan Carlos. 
The ex-Tanjung Dalpele is a little over half the size but since it was refitted as Dr Soeharso in 2007,
it has no fighting capacity.
This again correlates to need. A Mistral could do the job of a Makassar and a half plus that of the 990.
But for a nation with so many islands as yours, it matters that if the trade took place, you'd save on 
sailors but end up with only 2 ships. So that …
*If *( and I think it stands to reason that you do ) you suddenly need at any time to be in 4 places at once,
4 ships do the job whereas 2 larger or better ones do half of it only.
( By analogy, a cricket team made of 6 legendary players would be incredible but at the same time …
5 men short to the field and job? )

This fits why I answered Carlosa : requirements vary and good procurement is finding the best tool for you!

Buying a Ferrai is tops as cars go but you can't make food with it.
If you bring one back when tasked to buy a blender, your wife may appreciate your taste
but will likely have doubts on your intelligence?

The same goes for military stuff, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*@Taygibay*, thanks for the comment. I know that many have wish that Indonesian Navy will someday get such giant ship such as San Antonio, Juan Carlos or mistrals. But even the less pricey mistrals with price tag around $529M will be rather difficult to obtain, let alone San Antonio. Budget constraint had forced us again and again to make a wise decision on every procurement. We got our 4 LPDs for just $150M. Now thats a bargain.

Aside from that, i'm intrigue with Karel Doorman Joint Support Ship. Visual wise, our KRI Banjarmasin LPD class have a lot of design similarity. With a length more than 200m compare to 125m, this can be the next evolution of Indonesian LPD, if we can get the transfer of technology.






.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

Taygibay said:


> LOL You wish!
> 
> More seriously, this is a bad comparison as both ship types have entirely different purposes which show in their designs. Just to avoid new kids to pick that ball up, let's be clear Carlos amigo :
> 
> The only time these ships faced each other for a contract was in Oz. But the one proposed by DCNS was an extrapolation of the basic Mistral design, not the same by a lot : 3, 000 tons more displacement for instance which still left it short of Navantia's design by as much?
> 
> The Juan Carlos class is a small carrier affair although labelled as a LHD whereas the Mistral is a mix LHA/LHD/LPH with a size that of the latest ( Iwo Jima class were a bit smaller.
> 
> The Mistral cannot launch STOVL aircrafts. On standard operational metrics, it carries half as many troops, half as many vehicles and landing boats ( 4 larger CTM x 12 older LCM ) have half the capacity.
> 
> The JC / Canberra is then bigger and consequently pricier : unit price 1.3B US $ to 529 M US $ for Mistral contrary to what your pun let guess.
> If a nation has no STOVL jets, past Harriers or upcoming F-35 best fitted, it may squarely not be the proper warship.
> 
> The Mistral can however provide medical treatment to all the troops it deploys ( complete hospital on board ) and serve as command hub to a force much bigger than what it carries ( 150 stations SENIT / NTDS command center ) and has self defense terminal layers that the Canberra lacks.
> 
> Apart from pushing national pride ( understandable, what the above means for Indonesia is :
> If it wants to control the South Pacific to Southern Indian Ocean region against everyone else, it should opt for two Juan Carlos types at the correct premium but …
> If it wants to secure means of intervention on all its islands and close-by neighbours and act in coalition in a bigger crisis, Mistral is the reasonably priced alternative.
> 
> Avoiding errors induced by jocular small talk was my intent here.
> Have a great day all, Tay.



Just a few quick points amigo, the price negotiated with Australia was higher as a result of the ship being fitted in Australia and for specific customization required by them, if the ship in standard configuration is fully made in Spain, the price would be far lower.
Australia paid a significant premium by having a significant share of the work made in Australia.

Furthermore, there were cost overruns as a consequence of the Australian shipyard making a number of mistakes within their share of the work that created a delay of almost 1 year by having to fix / rectify much of their work, all of that unrelated to Spain and actually quite typical of how they work there (that's why they've been talking about getting their new subs made in Japan, they are not happy with that shipyard, they have a history of delays and cost overruns).

For a similar ship requirement, the Spanish shipyard has no problem at all competing with French shipyards in price, so if Indonesia were to formulate a requirement for a particular ship, Spain can surely offer a competitive bid, the Spanish shipyard can typically produce at a lower cost than French shipyards actually.

I don't think it makes much sense to say that the price of Mistral is $529 million without specifying the contract requirements. First of all, the price is for a particular requirement, contract conditions, work share agreement, etc, etc and I'm pretty sure that Indonesia's requirements are different than Australia, Turkey or Spain.

If we are going to use the Russian contract as a reference, Russia paid *720 million euros* for the first ship and *650 million euros* for the second ship and I'm talking *euros*, not dollars. Those are *2010 prices* by the way, it would be significantly higher for 2015 prices.

The Juan Carlos can easily be modified to not have the sky ramp and not operate STOVL aircraft, it can just be customized to what Indonesia needs, that's not an issue at all, it depends on customer needs. I'd like to point out that the Australian requirement *did not* include operating STOVL aircrafts, the ship was never the less ordered with the sky ramp just because of not having to pay an extra cost to redesign that part of the ship. It tuns out that it was a lucky decision since now Australia is planning to operate the ships with F-35s.

The Juan Carlos also have quite a sophisticated on board hospital (although smaller than the one in Mistral) by the way and is obviously also set up to work as a command ship of a naval task force.

And lastly, my statement was intended more as a passing joke than anything else man, so lets not get too serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

last flight of Hawk Mk.53

taken from ARC



>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

We have so many roro ships as well since we are an archipelago nation. The ones operated by state owned company can be deployed in case any war happen. Car port in Tanjung Priok is also very useful as another military infrastructure. I think APC/ IFV and medium tank can be transported by using this roro ships. Passenger ships owned by both ASDP and cargo ships by PT Pelni (both are big state owned companies in sea transportation) can ship soldiers and logistic as well.

It is useful if we want to travel huge military logistic and personnel to other island or even some places abroad, combining with huge amphibious force we have, one of the largest in Asia honestly, it can be said as quite threatening in the region. In other words. we do have so much potency to project power outside of our boundary quite fast (offensive) naturally. But need to add more force to escort them, in case we fight with advance military power.

Roro ship in Merak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Jupiter aerobatic team crashed, while two planes grazing each other during rehearsal for LIMA Airshow 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Innalillahi wa inna Ilaihi Rajiun.............

Deep Condolences for this Tragedy,


----------



## Nike

If we look this pic, is miraculously the Pilots is survived from the accident Alhamdulilah






The crash happened after two plane grazing each other during rehearsal, both pilots is survived from the accident

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> If we look this pic, is miraculously the Pilots is survived from the accident Alhamdulilah
> 
> View attachment 202761
> 
> 
> The crash happened after two plane grazing each other during rehearsal, both pilots is survived from the accident



*ALHAMDULILLAH 
*
How about civilians casualties ........? Hoping to see no casualties at all from this tragedy.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Hope they do not cancel all aerobatic show

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Cross Over Maneuver I guest, we also did that manuveur using Su 27/30

Jupiter Team






This one using Su 30, Thunder Aerobatic Team, Indonesian Air force

Making cross over maneuver






Indeed danger..........

Picture = Kompas Newspaper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> The crash happened after two plane grazing each other during rehearsal, both pilots is survived from the accident



Praise to the lord they survive. God bless them. Bad things happen sometimes.




Indos said:


> It is useful if we want to travel huge military logistic and personnel to other island or even some places abroad, combining with huge amphibious force we have, one of the largest in Asia honestly, it can be said as quite threatening in the region. In other words. we do have so much potency to project power outside of our boundary quite fast (offensive) naturally. But need to add more force to escort them, in case we fight with advance military power.



We have large number of OLD and Antique amphibious force to be excact. 
I'm waiting for KRI Teluk Bintuni LST to be completed to replace many of our ancient LST from 1945. We will get 2 new LST this year, KRI teluk bintuni and another one from different builder. Yet i haven't heard the news about their progress. We have the capability to quickly modernize our LST force if we want, since or local builder are very capable and have already mastered the technology. But where's the news of the new procurement?

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Praise to the lord they survive. God bless them. Bad things happen sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have large number of OLD and Antique amphibious force to be excact.
> I'm waiting for KRI Teluk Bintuni LST to be completed to replace many of our ancient LST from 1945. We will get 2 new LST this year, KRI teluk bintuni and another one from different builder. Yet i haven't heard the news about their progress. We have the capability to quickly modernize our LST force if we want, since or local builder are very capable and have already mastered the technology. But where's the news of the new procurement?
> 
> .



Teluk Bintuni still in trial phase, 

Hmmm acquisition of LST, LCU, LCT, Tanker and so on is regarded as minor acquisition for most Indonesian Military enthusiast so there is relative less number of news about their procurement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

I know about KRI teluk bintuni, there's 1 news last month but that's it, not even new pictures. And what about the other LST from another builder? any progress? 

To think that we have large old LST force that is ready to be retired soon and klowladge that our national defense industry are capable to produce this kind of ship is really a music to my ears. I can't wait to heard the news when we procure 20 New LST forces in the future. Ha... that would be amazing.

.


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> We have large number of OLD and Antique amphibious force to be excact.
> I'm waiting for KRI Teluk Bintuni LST to be completed to replace many of our ancient LST from 1945. We will get 2 new LST this year, KRI teluk bintuni and another one from different builder. Yet i haven't heard the news about their progress. We have the capability to quickly modernize our LST force if we want, since or local builder are very capable and have already mastered the technology. But where's the news of the new procurement?
> 
> .



Yeah, I know it. Its quite funny though to see some roro ships accompanying many of our LST in case of large invasion really to happen. I just want to give our potency to many foreigners here


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Yeah, I know it. Its quite funny though to see some roro ships accompanying many of our LST in case of large invasion really to happen. I just want to give our potency to many foreigners here



We had the capability to mobilize around 20.000 troops at any given time to any hotspots within Indonesia territory who span accross the archipelago, it's more easier for our troops to dispatch into Hot Zone conflict in SCS rather than to Papua regarding the distance and characteristic of the sea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Indos said:


> Yeah, I know it. Its quite funny though to see some roro ships accompanying many of our LST in case of large invasion really to happen. I just want to give our potency to many foreigners here



What did I tell you, We can always count on our Roro fleet... And under Admiral Lulung they will be equipped with state of the art USB to increase storage capacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Army LCU fleet operated under DITBEKANG (Army Directorate of Logistic and Tranportation).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> What did I tell you, We can always count on our Roro fleet... And under Admiral Lulung they will be equipped with state of the art USB to increase storage capacity.



BTW, Where is our Weekend Edition here, I though you and @NarThoD are the ones responsible for that special edition .....


----------



## katarabhumi

Wikken mode is off this time due to Jupiter accident, sorry 

Heard one pilot is still missing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Hmmm acquisition of LST, LCU, LCT, Tanker and so on is regarded as minor acquisition for most Indonesian Military enthusiast so there is relative less number of news about their procurement



My oh my... this one really went under the radar. Turn out the LST from DKB Shipyard had already finished last year. Haha...what a mess... ranting for nothing... my bad

*bumn.go.id/kodjabahari/berita/121/Peluncuran.Kapal.Angkut.Tank.AT-I..TNI.AL.di.PT..DKB.Galangan.I*

The mock-up






Design Layout




Official Launching





Spec
*globalsecurity.org/military/world/indonesia/kri-lst.htm*
length OA 117.00 meters
length BP 109.77 meters
beam, molded 16.40 meters
depth, molded 7.80 meters
draft, design about 3 meters
main engine 2 x 3,970 hp [3,600 HP??]
maximum speed 16 knots
cruising range 6,240 NM
complement 108 (9 officers)

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Police Mobile Brigade (BRIMOB) annual inauguration for new members at mount Penanggungan, East Java. Indonesian BRIMOB are the backbone in fighting rebels and insurgents in Indonesia. By 2009 BRIMOB have 34,500 personnel. Currently their numbers is about 40,000.
Photo credit : alex rihimone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> Wikken mode is off this time due to Jupiter accident, sorry
> 
> Heard one pilot is still missing.



They are all safe, AlhamduliLLAH, hoping to see no civilians casualties as well

Old Picture, Jupiter Team




Pic: Antara (News Agency)

*Indonesia aerobatic planes crash in Langkawi, Malaysia*
March 15, 2015 - 8:59PM




Pilots from Indonesia's Jupiter aerobatics team eject after a mid-air collision during a practice session over Langkawi._ Photo: AP_

Two planes from an Indonesian aerobatics team have collided and crashed during a practice session before an air show on Malaysia's Langkawi island but all four pilots are safe.

The Korean-made KAI KT-1 Woongbi planes were part of a team from the Indonesian Air Force which will be taking part in the Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace exhibition this week.

"Two aircraft from our Jupiter aerobatics team were conducting a practice for the air show in Langkawi, Malaysia, when they collided and then crashed," Indonesian military spokesman Fuad Basya told AFP in Jakarta.

"All four pilots on both planes were safe. They ejected when the aircraft started getting out of control."

Malaysia's _Star _newspaper said the pilots were rushed to a local hospital, and a fire services photo showed one on a stretcher.

A spokesman for the Langkawi Fire and Rescue Department, quoted by Bernama news agency, said the two planes crashed while flying in a formation of six.

Sunday's crash also set a house on fire, Bernama said.

*AFP 

Indonesia aerobatic planes crash in Langkawi, Malaysia
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

RI Department of Defence cooperation with the Japanese Ministry of Defense being deliberated

Thursday, March 12, 2015 9:14 pm

Office of the Japanese Ministry of Defense (MOD) in Tokyo
Correspondent reports Tribunnews.com, Richard Susilo from Tokyo

TRIBUNNEWS.COM, TOKYO - Collective agreements between the Japanese Ministry of Defense (MOD) with the Indonesian defense ministry actively being discussed at this time.

Even Japan gives first priority to Indonesia in addition to an agreement with the other ASEAN countries will also be prepared Japan.

"Japan is very concerned with Indonesia. Japan-Indonesia joint agreement and right now is being prepared until today with the utmost effort from the both sides, but the shape of this aggreement is not in MOU, just a Memorandum," said an official with special attachment to MOD to Tribunnews.com this morning (12/03/2015) .

It will be the first memorandum among the countries in Asean because Japan itself see the importance of defense cooperation with Indonesia, he added.

"When is the time we will finished the Memorandum can not be revealed but is currently running well and actively discussed together, hopefully only be achieved by either the two countries at the end," said the source again.

Talks agreement for defense cooperation between the two countries have indeed been carried out since last year. However, due to changes in the Japanese cabinet and cabinet changes in Indonesia, was delayed until today.

Opportunities for cooperation between the two countries in the field of defense industry is now open for the two countries, especially Indonesia, hoping for assistance from the Japanese cooperation on defense industry in this archipelago.

The Japanese seem to also consider tersbeut, "At first we make this Memorandum alone was used, what will be done will also be discussed later because of this Memorandum is the legal basis for cooperation between the two countries in order to better again," he continued.

Kerjasama Dephan RI dengan Kemenhan Jepang Sedang Digodok - Tribunnews Mobile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

Indos said:


> BTW, Where is our Weekend Edition here, I though you and @NarThoD are the ones responsible for that special edition .....


Lol sorry i'm late

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

@NarThoD Unless army uniforms are the new rage in Indonesia and judging by your recurrent pics,
one has to wonder if your armed forces are not sexist?

I mean, those cuties seriously give the impression that ugly girls are exempted from serving?

 Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

>



the Pilots who survived from the accident, in which involved a collision mid air between two Indonesian Airforce KT-1 Ungbee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

We are all proud of you and so Glad to see you all survive, keep fighting, never mind with the crushed planes, planes can be bought again...............

Jupiter Team (Picture : IndiaTimes)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Turkey cooperate to overcome radicalization*
Minggu, 15 Maret 2015 12:49 WIB | 664 Views




Vice President Jusuf Kalla (ANTARA FOTO/Yudhi Mahatma)

Tokyo (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and Turkey are cooperating to overcome religious radicalization following the emergence of a phenomena of people joining the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) group.

"The meeting with Turkish delegation has talked about how we can jointly work to deal with radicalization," Vice President Jusuf Kalla said to newsmen here on Sunday.

When attending the 3rd UN Conference on Reduction of Disaster Risks in Sendai, Japan, on Saturday Kalla took an opportunity to meet with a number of senior officials from other countries including Turkey.

During the meeting with the Turkish officials he said he talked about security cooperation, information exchange as well as cooperation to help deal with flows of refugees caused by ISIS attacks.

"Radicalism must be overcome together," he said adding that around 500 Indonesian nationals have gone to areas under ISIS control.

He said there would be potential threats when people who have been radicalized returned to their home countries including Indonesia.

In view of that he said the Indonesian government has agreed to form a moderate Islam center as part of efforts to overcome radicalism.

He said there would be a further meeting with Turkish president Tayyip Erdogan.

Indonesian foreign ministry spokesman Arrmanatha Nasir said earlier that Indonesia would send a joint team to investigate 16 Indonesian nationals caught by Turkish authorities at the Turkish border with Syria with regard to their motives.

"The government will send a team to investigate their purpose and increase cooperation and coordination with the Turkish security authorities," he said in Jakarta on Friday.

The team include officials from the ministry of foreign affairs, the National Intelligence Agency, the National Anti-Terrorism Agency and the police.

The ministry has confirmed that the 16 caught by the Turkish security authorities are Indonesian citizens but not the ones reported missing after separating themselves from a tour group.

Arrmanatha said the 16 citizens held by the Turkish authorities consist of one male adult, four female adults, three female children and eight male children.

"According to information they indeed wished to cross into Syria," he said. 

_reporting by muhammad razi rahman
(M040*A060/H-YH/O001)
(H-YH/O001)

Indonesia, Turkey cooperate to overcome radicalization - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

@NarThoD , my turn now.....

This is really a surprise, we have hijabers at our special force 









Taygibay said:


> @NarThoD Unless army uniforms are the new rage in Indonesia and judging by your recurrent pics,
> one has to wonder if your armed forces are not sexist?
> 
> I mean, those cuties seriously give the impression that ugly girls are exempted from serving?
> 
> Tay.



Just a weekend edition, thats all....Nothing special 

If you are a frequent visitor of this thread you will know it already ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Ryamizard Ryacudu (Indonesian MoD) and Hishamudin ( Malaysian MoD) paid visit for the Indonesian pilots in hospital in relation of LIMA2015 accident

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

UN Peacekeepers
Credit to original uploader


----------



## Indos

@Taygibay 

Pretty and deathly


----------



## Taygibay

@Indos Can you please fix that pic link, buddy?

Left with the girls from above, it's still hard for this guy to agree? 

Read you late, Tay.


----------



## Indos

Taygibay said:


> @Indos Can you please fix that pic link, buddy?
> 
> Left with the girls from above, it's still hard for this guy to agree?
> 
> Read you late, Tay.



This link do you mean....?

I get it from the news about group D in Presidential Guard

Foto : Moeldoko pimpin upacara pengesahan Grup D Paspampres| merdeka.com

Another photo of Presidential Guard unit (Paspampres) 2.500 personnel












That 2 girls on the left can kill very quickly I guest, even with her bare hands 


Former Commander (on the Center)





Current Commander





Paspampres - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

@Indos Working now, thanks mate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

#Women Empowerment 
2nd Police Inspector Kharisma Arbita lead her team of SABHARA unit from Jakarta Metro Police patrolling the street and slum area in Jakarta.










Police Detective - 2nd Inspector Lia Kamalia checking on crime suspect detained at Police Station

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The 7 Indonesia's Presidents





Marines 54th Anniversary





.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Final stage of PINDAD's Anoa armored amphibious vehicles development.





Checking out PINDAD's Rifles and Pistols





Anoa APC on Patrol Duty





Military Self Defense Martial Art












.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

credit to Kenyot 10

Indonesian military import in 2014 from SIPRI





















doesn't know if we had ordered 100 C-802 and 500 C-705, from whatever side you look at it that's a big number of order

all of our Panther will be equipped with Helras, doesn't know if TNI AD order 100 of Sherpa, the Exocet itself we order them in such decent number 30 units, and how much Fennec we ordered? i seem confused

those Chiron, Starstreak, Mistral, a hell parade of Manpads system

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> doesn't know if we had ordered *100 C-802 and 500 C-705*, from whatever side you look at it that's a big number of order
> 
> all of our Panther will be equipped with Helras, doesn't know if TNI AD order 100 of Sherpa, the Exocet itself we order them in such decent number 30 units, and how much Fennec we ordered? i seem confused
> 
> those Chiron, Starstreak, Mistral, a hell parade of Manpads system



Requirement for domestic production I guest, from these numbers I believe some will be produced in Indonesia.


----------



## Nike

@cnleio it seems we had signed the deal for C-705, and those 500 anti-ship missiles is not small number bro 



Indos said:


> Requirement for domestic production I guest, from these numbers I believe some will be produced in Indonesia.



sure, wish we can acquire some Coastal Batterai anti-Ship Missile version from that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Navy rescues 11 on research trip*
_Sun, March 15 2015_

The Indonesian Navy has rescued 11 passengers and eight crew members stranded at sea after their ship sunk in Tanjung Todang waters near Bintan, Riau. on Sunday.

The Indonesian Navy's western armada sea security group commander, Cmdr. Abdul Rasyid Kacong, said four Navy ships had been used in the rescue operation.

Abdul said crew reported the discovery of a leak at 9:30 p.m. on Saturday after noticing the ship was taking water. "I commanded the Navy warships nearby to do a search-and-rescue operation," he told The Jakarta Post during the evacuation at Batu Ampar Seaport.

The victims, he said, were spotted on lifeboats by the KRI Siribua and KRI Kala Hitam warships at 2:00 a.m.

"We will question the crew and the passengers at Batam Navy base about what went wrong and why an unsafe wooden ship was used, " he said.

The 11 coral reef experts included an American, Mark Erdmann, and three Australians; Emre Turak, Gerald Allen and Lyndon Devantier. The Indonesian coral reef experts on board were Kunto Wibowo and Riski from the Indonesian Research Institute (LIPI); Juanda Ilham and Jupri from the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry and three NGO activists -- Dewi Anggraini, Asril Junaidi and Andreas Muljadi.

According to Erdmann, the leak was discovered about four hours after the ship set sail toward the Anambas Sea. The water pump reportedly malfunctioned, leading to the ship's sinking. "We were on a mission to research the biodiversity of coral reefs in Natuna and Anambas seas, in cooperation with LIPI," Erdmann said. (+++++)

Navy rescues 11 on research trip | The Jakarta Post

++

*Indonesian Air Force sends team to investigate acrobatic planes crash*
_Monday, 16 March 2015_

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- The Indonesian Air Force has sent an investigation team to find the cause of two Jupiter Aerobatic planes' crash when conducting an exercise in Langkawi, Malaysia, on Sunday, spokesperson said.

"A team is already in Langkawi to investigate causes of the accident," said Indonesian Air Force's spokesperson Vice Marshal Hadi Tjahyanto here on Sunday.

Tjahyanto explained the accident took place on Sunday at 2 p.m. local time when four KT-1B aerobatic planes made an overpass above the MIEC.

Two aerobatic planes of the Air Force had their wings collided each other, causing them crashed.

Tjahyanto said actually the Indonesian Air Force Aerobatic Team "The Jupiters" was scheduled to perform on Tuesday (March 17), the first day of the International Maritime and Air Show at the Mahsuri International Expo Center, Langkawi, Malaysia.

The two pilots and two co-pilots of the planes survived after jumping by using parachutes.

"Thank God, they could save themselves," said Tjahyanto.

The four pilots and co-pilots now are treated in Langkawi hospital, and Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu has visited them.

Unfortunately, one of the Jupiter planes crashed on a residential house in Gelam village, Kedawang, slightly injuring two residents.

The two victims were rushed to the Langkawi hospital, Berita Harian online media reported.

Indonesian Air Force sends team to investigate acrobatic planes crash | Republika Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Panhard CRAB, suitable for Paspampres*

Created on Sunday, 15 March 2015 19:37






TNI with the first MEF programs that have ended had been speeding and arguably managed to modernize the military defense equipment which has been outdated. Army gets quite a lot, but with the defense equipment purchased, Paspampres as an entity tasked with securing the President seems to be still lagging behind in terms of its procurement needs. Although Dronkavser (Panzer Cavalry squadron) still content with the arrival of Anoa armored vehicles, but its presence is deemed inadequate to perform the operation sufficiently. Anoa seen only able to replace Commando Ranger belongs to Dronkavser before, but not for the Commando Scout. Cadillac Gage armored vehicle is a light armored vehicle which is reliably agile, small size, and capable to traverse on roadway in high speed. So there is a capable armored vehicles out there to replaced the capable Commando Scout?






Three years ago for the first time the manufacturer Panhard exhibiting CRAB, an agile 4x4 vehicles intended to replace the Panhard VBL accordingly based to the spesification of SCORPION program (Synergie du Contact Renforcé par la Polyvalence et l'Infovalorisation) which aims to make the battle management system that leads to the system network-based combat - all connected.

One component that is still wanted by the government of France is a program VBAE (vehicule Blinde d'Aide a l'Engagement - combat vehicle battle maid). VBAE aims to pave the way, doing reconnaissance, security, screening, and if necessary, destruction of opponents operations.VBAE is a program specifically is intended to replace the VBL in which has long been considered to have run out of room to be developed much further - and now the VBAE has adopt new communication systems or weapons.

CRAB has a permanent motion 4x4 system, but its merits is located on the second axle which can be driven independently. That is, the front and rear wheels can be different. This feature is very useful when CRAB must turn, so that a very small turning radius, perfect for maneuvering in narrow streets, something plural found in Indonesia, especially in Jakarta.






Another specialty of CRAB lies in the cabin. The cabin design is made in the form of a cell with the name Citadel, which is independent of the outer skin of the vehicle. Row of seats made unique: Three seats are provided on the front row, with the driver in the middle. CRAB driver through the steering wheel controls were not different with the steering wheel on a sports car. The entire cluster meter already displayed digitally, through the screen LCD.Di line gunner sitting behind the control system of artificial CPWS dome CMI Defense Belgium. Protection against mines guaranteed to make layered floor system with a cavity in between, so that the mine explosions are not able to reach the Citadel. CRAB itself has the ability to withstand the impact of mines to STANAG level 3a / b, so it is very appropriate to replace the venerable Commando Scout.

20-25-30 capable caliber CPWS dome system is controlled by using a joystick and aim through the LCD screen is presented in front of him. CMI provides three kinds of options for CPWS canon: Rh202 20mm, 25mm Bushmaster M242, or M230 30mm as the Indonesian soon to be arrived helicopters AH-64 Apache attack. 20mm bullet similar to Indonesian Army Marder IFV, and 30mm of course will be purchased along with the arrival of the AH-64E Guardian, logistics matter in bullet is certainly not a problem.

In addition to the canon of the weapon system, you have several options for weapon system on the roof of the vehicle and at least Panhard was ready with three alternatives: 20-25-30 CPWS dome, anti-aircraft missile system Mistral, or dome with a laser designator for vehicle steering artillery. One magical features that may not exist in the other vehicle is the alternator-based power supply system. That is, when CRAB need to lurk in the front line, the vehicle can be made silent by relying on the electric motor. In the face of enemy, it been guaranteed CRAB is so hard to be heard upon the arrival on the frontline, with the element of surprise can be maintained. Power source for the alternator is supplied by solar panels with high efficiency mounted on the upper back CRAB. Although there is no certainty for procurement, ARCinC heard that CRAB is one of the prime candidates to be evaluated to replace Commando Scout. We will continue to follow its development!

ARCinc.ID - Panhard CRAB, cocok untuk Paspampres

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> doesn't know if we had ordered 100 C-802 and 500 C-705, from whatever side you look at it that's a big number of order. All of our Panther will be equipped with Helras, doesn't know if TNI AD order 100 of Sherpa, the Exocet itself we order them in such decent number 30 units, and how much Fennec we ordered? i seem confused. Those Chiron, Starstreak, Mistral, a hell parade of Manpads system





Indos said:


> Requirement for domestic production I guest, from these numbers I believe some will be produced in Indonesia.




Now we can be sure that missile technology will be obtained in the near future. Once we mastered this technology, we can improve the RX550 rocket development and produce our own missile products. Excellent

Pindad production line is very limited, with only around 80 unit/years for Anoa, not include Komodo Atlas, SS2 Rifle, pistols, amunitions, non military, RnD, etc... With limited workspace and resources, they can't really keep up with TNI pace to modernize and phase-out their old weaponary, that's why i think we buy 100 sherpa, besides the fact that we might be get transfer of technology from this procurement to develop our own Komodo version.

The procurement list until 2014 looks great. Can't wait to see our procurement list in the next 5 years.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

biasanya cuman dapet satu space halaman di SIPRI  sekarang dapet empat empat halaman full cuman untuk satu tahun doang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> @cnleio it seems we had signed the deal for C-705, and those 500 anti-ship missiles is not small number bro
> 
> 
> 
> sure, wish we can acquire some Coastal Batterai anti-Ship Missile version from that


500 units is total production under license. You know licensed products are based on time period or numbers of quantity. After that you must re-negotiate for extension. Our problems with China regarding C-705 TOT is that we demands the right to market C-705 while China demands royalty for every sale we made.



madokafc said:


> biasanya cuman dapet satu space halaman di SIPRI  sekarang dapet empat empat halaman full cuman untuk satu tahun doang


Thats from the 1st MEF procurement we still wait for the 2nd MEF procurement list.


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> Now we can be sure that missile technology will be obtained in the near future. Once we mastered this technology, we can improve the RX550 rocket development and produce our own missile products. Excellent
> 
> Pindad production line is very limited, with only around 80 unit/years for Anoa, not include Komodo Atlas, SS2 Rifle, pistols, amunitions, non military, RnD, etc... With limited workspace and resources, they can't really keep up with TNI pace to modernize and phase-out their old weaponary, that's why i think we buy 100 sherpa, besides the fact that we might be get transfer of technology from this procurement to develop our own Komodo version.
> 
> The procurement list until 2014 looks great. Can't wait to see our procurement list in the next 5 years.
> 
> .



*LAPAN
*
RX 550 should be converted into short range ballistic missile, and further developed into RX 750 (There has already been research and publication about RX 750 long time ago at LAPAN though)





RX 550 

And the technology in C-705 can be used to further develop our cruise missile prototype





RKX (Rocket Kendali Eksperiment)


*PINDAD*

Thats why Pindad must increase its production capacity and recruit more people, they also need to establish engine research department and put huge money on that. 700 billions Rupiah is set to expand production capacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

madokafc said:


> *Panhard CRAB, suitable for Paspampres*
> 
> Created on Sunday, 15 March 2015 19:37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNI with the first MEF programs that have ended had been speeding and arguably managed to modernize the military defense equipment which has been outdated. Army gets quite a lot, but with the defense equipment purchased, Paspampres as an entity tasked with securing the President seems to be still lagging behind in terms of its procurement needs. Although Dronkavser (Panzer Cavalry squadron) still content with the arrival of Anoa armored vehicles, but its presence is deemed inadequate to perform the operation sufficiently. Anoa seen only able to replace Commando Ranger belongs to Dronkavser before, but not for the Commando Scout. Cadillac Gage armored vehicle is a light armored vehicle which is reliably agile, small size, and capable to traverse on roadway in high speed. So there is a capable armored vehicles out there to replaced the capable Commando Scout?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three years ago for the first time the manufacturer Panhard exhibiting CRAB, an agile 4x4 vehicles intended to replace the Panhard VBL accordingly based to the spesification of SCORPION program (Synergie du Contact Renforcé par la Polyvalence et l'Infovalorisation) which aims to make the battle management system that leads to the system network-based combat - all connected.
> 
> One component that is still wanted by the government of France is a program VBAE (vehicule Blinde d'Aide a l'Engagement - combat vehicle battle maid). VBAE aims to pave the way, doing reconnaissance, security, screening, and if necessary, destruction of opponents operations.VBAE is a program specifically is intended to replace the VBL in which has long been considered to have run out of room to be developed much further - and now the VBAE has adopt new communication systems or weapons.
> 
> CRAB has a permanent motion 4x4 system, but its merits is located on the second axle which can be driven independently. That is, the front and rear wheels can be different. This feature is very useful when CRAB must turn, so that a very small turning radius, perfect for maneuvering in narrow streets, something plural found in Indonesia, especially in Jakarta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another specialty of CRAB lies in the cabin. The cabin design is made in the form of a cell with the name Citadel, which is independent of the outer skin of the vehicle. Row of seats made unique: Three seats are provided on the front row, with the driver in the middle. CRAB driver through the steering wheel controls were not different with the steering wheel on a sports car. The entire cluster meter already displayed digitally, through the screen LCD.Di line gunner sitting behind the control system of artificial CPWS dome CMI Defense Belgium. Protection against mines guaranteed to make layered floor system with a cavity in between, so that the mine explosions are not able to reach the Citadel. CRAB itself has the ability to withstand the impact of mines to STANAG level 3a / b, so it is very appropriate to replace the venerable Commando Scout.
> 
> 20-25-30 capable caliber CPWS dome system is controlled by using a joystick and aim through the LCD screen is presented in front of him. CMI provides three kinds of options for CPWS canon: Rh202 20mm, 25mm Bushmaster M242, or M230 30mm as the Indonesian soon to be arrived helicopters AH-64 Apache attack. 20mm bullet similar to Indonesian Army Marder IFV, and 30mm of course will be purchased along with the arrival of the AH-64E Guardian, logistics matter in bullet is certainly not a problem.
> 
> In addition to the canon of the weapon system, you have several options for weapon system on the roof of the vehicle and at least Panhard was ready with three alternatives: 20-25-30 CPWS dome, anti-aircraft missile system Mistral, or dome with a laser designator for vehicle steering artillery. One magical features that may not exist in the other vehicle is the alternator-based power supply system. That is, when CRAB need to lurk in the front line, the vehicle can be made silent by relying on the electric motor. In the face of enemy, it been guaranteed CRAB is so hard to be heard upon the arrival on the frontline, with the element of surprise can be maintained. Power source for the alternator is supplied by solar panels with high efficiency mounted on the upper back CRAB. Although there is no certainty for procurement, ARCinC heard that CRAB is one of the prime candidates to be evaluated to replace Commando Scout. We will continue to follow its development!
> 
> ARCinc.ID - Panhard CRAB, cocok untuk Paspampres


Why not using our own Pindad P2/PAKCI? those are nice armoured personel carrier and we can help local defense industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

#Women Empowerment
2nd Sergeant Anggun, Technician/Avionic Specialist from the Army Aviation Corps (PENERBAD)
"WIRA AMUR!!!"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> RX 550 should be converted into short range ballistic missile, and further developed into RX 750 (There has already been research and publication about RX 750 long time ago at LAPAN though)







It will be a glorious time when we finally produce balistic missile out of this monster...




Indos said:


> Thats why Pindad must increase its production capacity and recruit more people, they also need to establish engine research department and put huge money on that. 700 billions Rupiah is set to expand production capacity.



Time is the essence here, production capacity expansion will take time to develop, atleast for another year or two. Hope PINDAD can expedite the process so we can modernize our troops even faster.





NarThoD said:


> Why not using our own Pindad P2/PAKCI? those are nice armoured personel carrier and we can help local defense industry.



Agree. At this time, we need to support and push the utilisation of our national defense industry to the max. If we can satisfy TNI's requirement, then we have to use our own products.






.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

Good News here, PT RAI will build its own aircraft factory in Kertajati, West Java, so R-80 aircraft production will not burden PT Dirgantara too much since PT DI should also prepare N-219 and IFX production line. This factory also has the potency to produce KFX/IFX under PT Dirgantara supervisory, in case we have huge demand in South East Asia region (our market territory for KFX production)

PT RAI Incar Kertajati untuk Pabrikasi Pesawat R80 | -bisnis- | Tempo.co

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

usually if i had time to spare i will trying to translate them manually, maybe after i got home will try to translate them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

*Renault Sherpa (Local designation as Elang, modified to suit local needs)

Credit to original uploader*


----------



## Taygibay

madokafc said:


> and how much Fennec we ordered? i seem confused



Although just an outsider, I think I can help from past experience with such listings. Your document is actually very well made and clear.
France (12) AS550 / … (2012) … 2013-2014 (6)
6 AS555 / … 2012 … _ _ _ _ _ _ Delivery from 2016

Numbers in bracket signify not effected in the year covered by the document.
Absence of numbers signifies not to be effected in the year of the document.

Thus 12 Fennecs were ordered in 2012 of which 6 AS550 were produced and delivered in 2013-2014.
From that 2012 order, the remaining 6 were confirmed in 2014 as AS555 & paid for to be delivered in 2016.

Helikopter Serbu AS 550 Fennec Segera Perkuat TNI AD - News Liputan6.com
Military Success for Airbus Helicopters in Indonesia, Thailand | Defense: Aviation International News

Trust me when I say that I have seen much more arcane mili procurement accounting sheets 

As long as on the subject, I reiterate what we talked about earlier : Indonesia's procurements are very well made,
probably amongst the best in the world.
Few impulse buys as some countries that rely on politics more than logic/need to equip their forces;
Tenders spaced correctly over time with nary more than months between scheduled and effective deliveries.
ToT at a level that can be achieved compared to impossible objectives elsewhere …
resulting in correct local production programs ( PINDAD's delays stem from too much work solely );
Adequation to financial means without any sacrificing of the forces capacity.

From USA/France/UK all the way down to third world countries, this is rarely seen, extremely rarely!!

Two thumbs up gang, Tay.

P.S. Keep the women empowerment series alive, please.
That AF tech empowers more than women if you see what I m…

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Taygibay said:


> Although just an outsider, I think I can help from past experience with such listings. Your document is actually very well made and clear.
> France (12) AS550 / … (2012) … 2013-2014 (6)
> 6 AS555 / … 2012 … _ _ _ _ _ _ Delivery from 2016
> 
> Numbers in bracket signify not effected in the year covered by the document.
> Absence of numbers signifies not to be effected in the year of the document.
> 
> Thus 12 Fennecs were ordered in 2012 of which 6 AS550 were produced and delivered in 2013-2014.
> From that 2012 order, the remaining 6 were confirmed in 2014 as AS555 & paid for to be delivered in 2016.
> 
> Helikopter Serbu AS 550 Fennec Segera Perkuat TNI AD - News Liputan6.com
> Military Success for Airbus Helicopters in Indonesia, Thailand | Defense: Aviation International News
> 
> Trust me when I say that I have seen much more arcane mili procurement accounting sheets
> 
> As long as on the subject, I reiterate what we talked about earlier : Indonesia's procurements are very well made,
> probably amongst the best in the world.
> Few impulse buys as some countries that rely on politics more than logic/need to equip their forces;
> Tenders spaced correctly over time with nary more than months between scheduled and effective deliveries.
> ToT at a level that can be achieved compared to impossible objectives elsewhere …
> resulting in correct local production programs ( PINDAD's delays stem from too much work solely );
> Adequation to financial means without any sacrificing of the forces capacity.
> 
> From USA/France/UK all the way down to third world countries, this is rarely seen, extremely rarely!!
> 
> Two thumbs up gang, Tay.
> 
> P.S. Keep the women empowerment series alive, please.
> That AF tech empowers more than women if you see what I m…



ah thank you sir Tay, such an enlightment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

*madokafc*
YVW mylady, have a great day, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Brimob, Police Special Force, 40.000 strength












Below is Women Empowerment Version (Special for Mr Tay)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baukiki88

madokafc said:


> credit to Kenyot 10
> 
> Indonesian military import in 2014 from SIPRI
> 
> View attachment 203100
> 
> 
> View attachment 203101
> 
> 
> View attachment 203102
> 
> 
> View attachment 203103
> 
> 
> doesn't know if we had ordered 100 C-802 and 500 C-705, from whatever side you look at it that's a big number of order
> 
> all of our Panther will be equipped with Helras, doesn't know if TNI AD order 100 of Sherpa, the Exocet itself we order them in such decent number 30 units, and how much Fennec we ordered? i seem confused
> 
> those Chiron, Starstreak, Mistral, a hell parade of Manpads system


Where is the yakhont. How many do we purchased?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Ready For Poso





.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

baukiki88 said:


> Where is the yakhont. How many do we purchased?



Long procurement, since 2005 we already have them. I think Yakhont is one of the strategic weapon that we should not open to the public too much. I believe similar case also happen with the numbers of Russian missile like R-77, R -73, etc. This information is kept from public eyes.












Indonesian Yakhont Test


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*National scene: RI, Dutch navies sign agreement *
The Jakarta Post | National | Mon, March 16 2015, 6:01 AM

National News
The Indonesian Navy and the Royal Netherlands Navy have signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) aimed at deepening cooperation.

The MoU, which was signed last week at the Dutch Navy headquarters is “part of efforts to deepen cooperation, based on the principles of mutual respect, mutual trust and mutual benefit and in line with the maritime axis as promoted by President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo”, said the Indonesian Embassy in The Hague as quoted by Antara.chwarzeneggers agency

The MoU was signed by Indonesian Navy Chief of Staff Adm. Ade Supandi and his Dutch counterpart, Let. Gen. R. Verkerk aboard the Karel Doorman ship.

“Defense relations between the two countries have been carried out under the umbrella of the defense MoU signed by the Indonesian and Dutch ministers of defense on Feb. 4, 2014. The MoU between the two countries’ navies is a follow up to the defense MoU,” said the defense attache at the Indonesian Embassy in the Netherlands, Col. Edy Sulistyadi.

Under the new MoU, the two navies could engage in information exchange, joint exercises, training and education, logistics support and exchange visits.

Paper Edition | Page: 4
See more at: National scene: RI, Dutch navies sign agreement | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Actually we become more important to USA, Japan, and China than us to them since their last chance is using our sea route if in case war happens in Sparatly, thats why it is understandable that Japan Chamber of Commerce now has put us as their production base in ASEAN. Thailand will be less interesting. If the war happens, China should also secure its trade and energy route which must use our sea line.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian military analyzes threats ahead of Asia Africa conference*
Selasa, 17 Maret 2015 01:27 WIB | 497 Views

Cimahi, W Java (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Military (TNI) commander Gen. Moeldoko has said that TNI has already analyzed various potential threats that could possibly affect KAA participating countries.

The Asia-Africa Summit meeting will be held on April 22-23 in Jakarta. Leaders from several Asian and African countries will gather in Bandung on April 24.

"We have analyzed threats that may possibly affect participating countries in the Asia Africa Conference (KAA)," General Moeldoko said here on Monday. 

He emphasized that the Indonesian Military has made all the preparations needed to secure the implementation of KAA properly.

"We have made the preparations to secure the Asia Africa Conference (KAA)," he affirmed.

Related to possible threats, Moeldoko noted, that the military has taken anticipatory measures including preparing troops in the field.

Meanwhile, the West Java police have also prepared 4,000 personnel to secure the implementation of The Asia-Africa Summit.

Earlier, Bandung Mayor Ridwan Kamil has instructed officials in every agency or working unit to improve infrastructure facilities ahead of the 60th anniversary of the Asian-African Conference.

"Based on the Presidents mandate, infrastructure facilities must be in place before the conference," Ridwan Kamil said here on Tuesday.

Emil remarked that the Bandung administration will not carry out auctions but will directly appoint efficient parties to manage and improve infrastructure.

"They must be accompanied by central government authorities concerned," he affirmed.

They will be accompanied by several agencies such as the Development Finance Comptroller, the Government Procurement Regulatory Body, and the Attorney General.

Furthermore, Emil noted, the local administration will hold meetings with relevant parties to improve infrastructure, particularly pedestrian paths and green lanes.

"We will soon determine the areas that need attention. We will also cooperate with relevant parties to calculate the budget required for the works," he stated.

According to him, the areas that should be repaired include the Great Mosque, Braga, Asia Afrika Street, East Cikapundung Street, and Naripan Street.

"We are aiming to complete all repair works within 45 days," he stated.

Kamil urged all district heads to review the works. Cleanliness also should be maintained in every region.

"I call on all district heads to maintain cleanliness in areas under their jurisdiction," he added.

Related to repair costs, Emil explained that the improvement of streets utilize local budgets and grants from third parties. He, however, could not say the amount.

(UU.A063/H-YH)

Indonesian military analyzes threats ahead of Asia Africa conference - ANTARA News


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Rigel - Sea Trial







Rigid Inflatable Boat - Sea Trial














.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Air Force 2nd Squadron, Medium Airlift (CN-295 / CN-235)
Photo credit : gilaang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

One Roll




Home Of Thunder (squadron 11)




Flares

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jupiter 5 and 6 (gw bakal kangen banget)
Credit in pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Sigma Class KRI FKO



KRI OWA with 4 VLS (i hope another van speijk class also installed with yakhont missiles)




Thanks for uploader


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

#Women Empowerment

Police Brigadier Sevi from Lampung Police Department on her daily duties.

Ready for patrol 













Dealing with some traffic violators





Enjoying Casual and Fun time with fellow officers during a break





Back on the street for night shift

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Hi, friends ! Any interest in China VN-1 8x8 IFV ... i think it's a good toy for Indonesia Marine, sorry for Ad time =).

Venezuela Marine using VN-1 IFV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

cnleio said:


> Hi, friends ! Any interest in China VN-1 8x8 IFV ... i think it's a good toy for Indonesia Marine, sorry for Ad time =).
> 
> Venezuela Marine using VN-1 IFV



Personnaly i thought the design is solid and firmly built for Marines Operation, surely a nice addition to any Army/armed forces. Maybe they should came with ToT arrangement with local company in Indonesia. BTW, right now is a good time to offer Amphibious vehicle into our Marine Forces as they are currently looking for 8X8 Amphibious vehicles, and had been ordered an ample number of BTR-4 from Ukraine for further testing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

madokafc said:


> Personnaly i thought the design is solid and firmly built for Marines Operation, surely a nice addition to any Army/armed forces. Maybe they should came with ToT arrangement with local company in Indonesia. BTW, right now is a good time to offer Amphibious vehicle into our Marine Forces as they are currently looking for 8X8 Amphibious vehicles, and had been ordered an ample number of BTR-4 from Ukraine for further testing.


I just feel the front armor of BTR-4 chassis looks not thick ... how front two big windows can defense a RPG ?

Ukraine BTR-4










China VN-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

cnleio said:


> I just feel the front armor of BTR-4 chassis looks not thick ... how front two big windows can defense a RPG ?
> 
> Ukraine BTR-4
> View attachment 203591
> 
> View attachment 203592
> 
> 
> 
> China VN-1
> View attachment 203593
> 
> View attachment 203594



haha, that's why we bought sorry not ample number, but small number of BTR-4 of five units (my English quite bad thought) for further testing purpose. If China VN-1 can came with good prices why not? It's not Indonesian Armed is picky about the weapons sources of country but they are much worried about the initial investation costs, maintenance system and the continuity of logistic support. And lately there is growing confidence among Indonesian Armed forces ranks about the Chinese weapons made qualities had been improving significantly in recent years. 

BTW, except for 8X8, i have seen RFI (Request for Information) letter for Chinese MLRS issued by Indonesian Marine Corps. And currently they are ordering one unit for testing purpose first, the same type like the Bangladeshi had today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*@cnleio*, some news in Indonesia said that we got 3 weapons system Licence Production from China. Do you have some info? can u confirm?
*defense-studies.blogspot.com/2015/03/indonesia-mendapatkan-lisensi-produksi.html*

Type 90B MLRS





UW-1 Remote Control Weapon Station





6 barrel 30mm NG-18 Norinco





.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

pr1v4t33r said:


> *@cnleio*, some news in Indonesia said that we got 3 weapons system Licence Production from China. Do you have some info? can u confirm?
> *defense-studies.blogspot.com/2015/03/indonesia-mendapatkan-lisensi-produksi.html*
> 
> Type 90B MLRS
> View attachment 203603
> 
> 
> UW-1 Remote Control Weapon Station
> View attachment 203604
> 
> 
> 6 barrel 30mm NG-18 Norinco
> View attachment 203605
> 
> 
> .


Good for Indonesia defense industry ... i didn't see these news on China internet or Chinese military forums yet, now i only can confirm China selling type730 CIWS to Indonesia Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Same here, no official press release about this. Will be a good buy if it's true. But i can't find any other sources regarding the news, so i don't really sure if it's true.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*President chairs meeting on modernization of military, police*
Selasa, 17 Maret 2015 18:34 WIB | 179 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) chaired a meeting here on Tuesday to discuss the modernization of the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) and Police. 

The meeting at the presidential office started at 1:45 P.M. local time and was attended by Vice-President Jusuf Kalla, Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Tedjo Edhi Purdijatno, TNI Chief General Moeldoko, Deputy Police Chief Commissioner General Badrodin Haiti, Justice and Human Rights Minister Yasona Laoly, Minister/State Secretary Pratikno, and Cabinet Secretary Andi Widjajanto.

Earlier on Tuesday, the President held a meeting with TNI officers at the State Palace, according to Andi Widjajanto.

"The President discussed with all chiefs of staff from the TNI Headquarters the defense budget of Indonesia, which will be increased from Rp102 trillion to Rp200 trillion in 2017 if the countrys economic growth reaches 7 percent," the cabinet secretary noted.

They also discussed efforts to improve the welfare of military officers, he added.

TNI Chief General Moeldoko remarked that the President invited them to luncheon because he wanted to know the TNIs high-ranking officers better.(*)

President chairs meeting on modernization of military, police - ANTARA News

200 Trillion Rupiah, that's will be around 15 billion US dollar if dollar stands at 12 to 13 k Rupiah like today, not a small number either

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

madokafc said:


> *President chairs meeting on modernization of military, police*
> Selasa, 17 Maret 2015 18:34 WIB | 179 Views
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) chaired a meeting here on Tuesday to discuss the modernization of the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) and Police.
> 
> The meeting at the presidential office started at 1:45 P.M. local time and was attended by Vice-President Jusuf Kalla, Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Tedjo Edhi Purdijatno, TNI Chief General Moeldoko, Deputy Police Chief Commissioner General Badrodin Haiti, Justice and Human Rights Minister Yasona Laoly, Minister/State Secretary Pratikno, and Cabinet Secretary Andi Widjajanto.
> 
> Earlier on Tuesday, the President held a meeting with TNI officers at the State Palace, according to Andi Widjajanto.
> 
> "The President discussed with all chiefs of staff from the TNI Headquarters the defense budget of Indonesia, which will be increased from Rp102 trillion to Rp200 trillion in 2017 if the countrys economic growth reaches 7 percent," the cabinet secretary noted.
> 
> They also discussed efforts to improve the welfare of military officers, he added.
> 
> TNI Chief General Moeldoko remarked that the President invited them to luncheon because he wanted to know the TNIs high-ranking officers better.(*)
> 
> President chairs meeting on modernization of military, police - ANTARA News
> 
> 200 Trillion Rupiah, that's will be around 15 billion US dollar if dollar stands at 12 to 13 k Rupiah like today, not a small number either




Hope next time Jokowi and Our Government use *E Budgeting* for military procurement to prevent Corruption. Rising defence budget 2-3x will not be useful if the money is corrupted. Previous procurements used too many brokers.


----------



## Nike

baukiki88 said:


> Hope next time Jokowi and Our Government use *E Budgeting* for military procurement to prevent Corruption. Rising defence budget 2-3x will not be useful if the money is corrupted. Previous procurements used too many brokers.



hmm, not sure as Defense issue is a sensitife area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

EC-135

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> hmm, not sure as Defense issue is a sensitife area


Yup, the ministry of defence and the Armed Forces wants that main weapon procurement still be considered and protected by the law of national secret. Of course this still debated between the lawmakers especially in today's anti corruption campaign where demands of transparency for government budget and spending are high.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Testing KH179, courtesy Kenyot10


----------



## Gabriel92

@Jakartans@PkDef @madokafc @Indos @baukiki88 @pr1v4t33r @anas_nurhafidz @NarThoD etc.

#Indonesia is considering the #Panhard CRAB and it is one of the main candidates for the Commando Scout replacement











Panhard's Crab May Just Be The Future Of Armored Scout Vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Gabriel92 said:


> @Jakartans@PkDef @madokafc @Indos @baukiki88 @pr1v4t33r @anas_nurhafidz @NarThoD etc.
> 
> #Indonesia is considering the #Panhard CRAB and it is one of the main candidates for the Commando Scout replacement



It was the best contender among other, love their firmly built design

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*@Gabriel92*, someone had already posted this news a few page back. I don't really againts this aquisition if it's true. But i'm more incline that we utilize our own defense military products since we have a few defense products that can be use as commando scout vehicles. Atleast for the platform, we should use our own defense products. Then we can opt to import your state of art sensors and weapons.


Pindad Komodo





P2 SSE





.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Ha, after today lunch break, our president has showing his agreement about Reorganization of TNI command structure

by 2019, hopefully we will adding one Kostrad Division, one Marines Division, one Air Force Wing, and one Naval Fleet Command

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Ha, after today lunch break, our president has showing his agreement about Reorganization of TNI command structure
> 
> by 2019, hopefully we will adding one Kostrad Division, one Marines Division, one Air Force Wing, and one Naval Fleet Command


I think the Marines is the most ready with their 3rd Division - right now they already have 1 independent brigade in Lampung + 1 independent battalion in Batam and the 3rd Marine HQ is near complete in Papua. But of course they have to wait for the 'Big Brother' 3rd Division first


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Ha, after today lunch break, our president has showing his agreement about Reorganization of TNI command structure. by 2019, hopefully we will adding one Kostrad Division, one Marines Division, one Air Force Wing, and one Naval Fleet Command




Pretty much inline with KOGABWILHAN Plan.. Press on!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> I think the Marines is the most ready with their 3rd Division - right now they already have 1 independent brigade in Lampung + 1 independent battalion in Batam and the 3rd Marine HQ is near complete in Papua. But of course they have to wait for the 'Big Brother' 3rd Division first



haha, i wish the third Division of Kostrad is Armored Division  It will be our main offensive forces if we have it and have the mean to cross them over our Islands safely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Gabriel92 said:


> @Jakartans@PkDef @madokafc @Indos @baukiki88 @pr1v4t33r @anas_nurhafidz @NarThoD etc.
> 
> #Indonesia is considering the #Panhard CRAB and it is one of the main candidates for the Commando Scout replacement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panhard's Crab May Just Be The Future Of Armored Scout Vehicles



Its looks very solid and versatile platform but i think our military would go for Pindad in developing the same class of vehicle. I even think PTDI's DMV-30T (Bravo 90 special utillity vehicle) can be the base of such armored scout vehicle for our Armed Forces.
But of course there are still possibility of order for this Panhard's Crab from our military branch especially from Kopassus although not in considerable numbers. Just like when they procure Bushmaster and Casspir MRAPS. Only very limited number for specific mission.


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Its looks very solid and versatile platform but i think our military would go for Pindad in developing the same class of vehicle. I even think PTDI's DMV-30T (Bravo 90 special utillity vehicle) can be the base of such armored scout vehicle for our Armed Forces.
> But of course there are still possibility of order for this Panhard's Crab from our military branch especially from Kopassus although not in considerable numbers. Just like when they procure Bushmaster and Casspir MRAPS. Only very limited number for specific mission.



Still it will became a good advertizing and credit for the manufacturer to have an army from a large country as consumer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> haha, i wish the third Division of Kostrad is Armored Division  It will be our main offensive forces if we have it and have the mean to cross them over our Islands safely


I hope so but i think the main objective for Kostrad, Marine and Navy to have additional Division/Fleet are more for territorial coverage not to add specific type of division.
I prefer Kostrad to add 1 new division and re-structuring all its brigade organization like upgrading its Infantry brigades to Mechanized Infantry Brigades and take 9 of 17 existing Raider Infantry Battalions into its organization so every Kostrad Division will have 1 Airborne Brigade,1 Mech-Infantry Brigade and 1 Raider Infantry Brigade and each Mechanized Infantry Brigades consisted of 3 Mechanized Infantry Battalion using Anoa APC + Badak IFV plus 1 Armored Battalion using all tracked vehicles (Leopard + Marder). I think our Leopard & Marder numbers are enough to create 3 Armored Battalion (1 battalion for each Kostrad Division) with every Battalion have 3 tank company (10 Leo + 4 Marder) + 1 Assault company (Kiser/Kompi Serbu) (10 Marder + 4 Alvis Stormer).

About Raider Infantry Battalion, currently we have 4 under Kostrad and 13 under KODAM, its better for Kostrad to make acquisition of 5 more Raider Infantry Battalion from Kodam to have 9 battalion to form 3 Raider Infantry Brigade for each Kostrad Division. By this composition, each Kostrad Division will have 1 Brigade for Airborne Operation, 1 Brigade for Air Cavalry / QRF ((Quick Reaction Force) and 1 Armored Brigade.
With the fact that PTDI producing good numbers of Bell 412 EP, its better to re-assign 3 PENERBAD (Army Aviation Corps) squadron to become organic squadron under each Kostrad Division to become the backbone of their Raider QRF Brigades.

More suggestion from me is to assign all the Bintuni Class (Leopard transport LST) from the Navy Kolinlamil command to Army Ditbekang (Directorate of Supply and Logistic) for more integrated and shorter command structure providing mobility for Kostrad Armored Battalions.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> I hope so but i think the main objective for Kostrad, Marine and Navy to have additional Division/Fleet are more for territorial coverage not to add specific type of division.
> I prefer Kostrad to add 1 new division and re-structuring all its brigade organization like upgrading its Infantry brigades to Mechanized Infantry Brigades and take 9 of 17 existing Raider Infantry Battalions into its organization so every Kostrad Division will have 1 Airborne Brigade,1 Mech-Infantry Brigade and 1 Raider Infantry Brigade and each Mechanized Infantry Brigades consisted of 3 Mechanized Infantry Battalion using Anoa APC + Badak IFV plus 1 Armored Battalion using all tracked vehicles (Leopard + Marder). I think our Leopard & Marder numbers are enough to create 3 Armored Battalion (1 battalion for each Kostrad Division) with every Battalion have 3 tank company (10 Leo + 4 Marder) + 1 Assault company (Kiser/Kompi Serbu) (10 Marder + 4 Alvis Stormer).
> 
> About Raider Infantry Battalion, currently we have 4 under Kostrad and 13 under KODAM, its better for Kostrad to make acquisition of 5 more Raider Infantry Battalion from Kodam to have 9 battalion to form 3 Raider Infantry Brigade for each Kostrad Division. By this composition, each Kostrad Division will have 1 Brigade for Airborne Operation, 1 Brigade for Air Cavalry / QRF ((Quick Reaction Force) and 1 Armored Brigade.
> With the fact that PTDI producing good numbers of Bell 412 EP, its better to re-assign 3 PENERBAD (Army Aviation Corps) squadron to become organic squadron under each Kostrad Division to become the backbone of their Raider QRF Brigades.
> 
> More suggestion from me is to assign all the Bintuni Class (Leopard transport LST) from the Navy Kolinlamil command to Army Ditbekang (Directorate of Supply and Logistic) for more integrated and shorter command structure providing mobility for Kostrad Armored Battalions.



haha semua akan indah pada waktunya, asal jangan pecah aja duluan itu telor di utara Natuna wkwkwk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> haha semua akan indah pada waktunya, asal jangan pecah aja duluan itu telor di utara Natuna wkwkwk


Kostrad, Marine or Navy extension will not give any different when things get hot there sis, its more money, crash program of Naval / Aif Force acquisition that will give us at least credible defense posture to stop that things from happening


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Kostrad, Marine or Navy extension will not give any different when things get hot there sis, its more money, crash program of Naval / Aif Force acquisition that will give us at least credible defense posture to stop that things from happening




The planed Rp200T defense budget will surely help.










------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Pindad Hopes to Cash In on Rising SE Asia Defense Spending*
By Cindy Silviana & Eveline Danubrata on 11:03 am Mar 17, 2015
Category News
Tags: defense, military, Pindad, south china sea dispute




_President Joko Widodo visiting the state arms manufacturer Pindad, in Bandung on Jan. 12, 2015. (Antara Photo/Andika Wahyu)_

*Jakarta.* Indonesian state-owned defense firm Pindad expects sales of its machine guns, armored vehicles and other military hardware to increase by 30 percent annually, due in part to rising tensions in the South China Sea, its chief executive said.

Spurred by tensions with China, Indonesia and other Southeast Asian nations are building up their defense industries, channeling fast-growing military budgets to develop local expertise.

“In Southeast Asia, there is no agreement among countries to safeguard each other’s sovereignty yet,” Pindad CEO Silmy Karim told Reuters at the company’s headquarters, located around 120 kilometers from the capital Jakarta. “We have a gap to chase, so the growth potential for the regional defense industry is quite high.”

Pindad, which partners with companies from Germany, Belgium and Italy to develop its military technology, expects sales of 3 trillion rupiah ($227 million) this year, up from 1.9 trillion in 2013. Last year’s sales have not yet been disclosed.

Pindad plans to start marketing its new amphibious armored and cannon-equipped vehicles next year, targeting Southeast Asian markets, the Middle East and Africa.

The company needs at least 5 trillion rupiah in investment in the next three years to boost production and improve its technology. Pindad hopes most of the investment will come from the government, which recently provided a cash injection of 700 billion rupiah, Karim said.

“If we build our defense strength by producing, then that is real strength. That is part of the government’s concept going forward, that we have to build the independence of our defense industry,” Karim said.

Pindad Hopes to Cash In on Rising SE Asia Defense Spending - The Jakarta Globe

*Joint commands to develop gradually: Jokowi *
Ina Parlina, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Wed, March 18 2015, 6:13 AM

*National News*
The government pressed ahead on Tuesday with its plan to improve the Indonesian Military (TNI) and mulled a plan to form defense groups under joint forces (Kogabwilhan) designed for flexible and rapid troop deployment.

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo held a limited Cabinet meeting on Tuesday to discuss the modernization of the TNI and the National Police.

The meeting also mulled the idea of bringing back the position of deputy TNI commander, a post which was scrapped by former president Abdurrahman “Gus Dur” Wahid in 2000, as well as the possibility of a defense-budget increase and a plan to improve the welfare of military personnel.

TNI commander Gen. Moeldoko said Jokowi reiterated his support for Kogabwilhan, but said “it should be done gradually”.

Late last year, Jokowi agreed to continue with a TNI plan for the formation of Kogabwilhan, which was actually raised in 2008 under the leadership of Jokowi’s predecessor, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, who failed to issue a regulation endorsing the formation of the new structure.

The plan will integrate the regional resources of the Army, the Navy and the Air Force into multi-service groups that will be positioned at certain defense flashpoints integral to preserving the country’s territorial integrity and sovereignty. Each Kogabwilhan group will be equipped with its own fleet of warships, jet fighter squadrons and Army units. Each group’s commander, a three-star general, will be given the authority to respond without having to go through red tape at the TNI headquarters in Jakarta.

“We will probably establish a first Kogabwilhan, [then] later we will continue with building the second and the third,” Moeldoko said, adding that Kogabwilhan would ensure the TNI acted dynamically in responding to any security situations.

Moeldoko also said the idea of bringing back the deputy TNI commander would enable the TNI to act faster in responding to security situations should the TNI commander be absent.

“It [the deputy post] was once implemented. The organization of the TNI is all about how to act. It is expected that the deputy TNI commander can act [on behalf of the TNI commander] should the TNI commander be absent,” he said.

Defense spending — which is currently set at Rp 102 trillion (US$7.7 billion) — will only be increased to around Rp 190 trillion by 2017, if the economy has grown by 7 percent, Moeldoko added.

Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister Tedjo Edhi Purdijatno said the meeting also covered improving weaponry systems and recruitment mechanisms for the TNI and police personnel.

However, Tedjo said such a plan of having a deputy TNI commander needed further study, arguing that “it needs more infrastructure and personnel, among other things”.

Cabinet Secretary Andi Widjajanto said the meeting also discussed a plan to prepare a presidential regulation on such a TNI reorganization.

“In terms of regulations, the presidential regulation on TNI organization will be produced in 2015. But, in terms of the implementation, it will be conducted gradually until 2019,” he added.

Jokowi also recently set a target to improve the capacity of the TNI and defense industry not only to meet the country’s Minimum Essential Force (MEF) targets, but also to transform it into a force to be reckoned with in the region.

In a bid to improve the country’s obsolete weapons system, the government earlier implemented a plan to realize the military’s MEF blueprint for achieving an independent defense industry by 2024.

Jokowi has identified four main priorities for the country’s defense policy, including efforts to develop the military to become a well-respected force, to reach self-sufficiency in defense equipment, to meet the country’s defensive needs and to make defense policy part of a comprehensive approach to security.

During the recent annual meeting of police and military leaders in Jakarta, Jokowi reminded the leaders of the National Police and the TNI about their roles in ensuring national security, a situation that would support the pursuit of the country’s economic development goals.

See more at: Joint commands to develop gradually: Jokowi | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr ?

madokafc said:


> haha, that's why we bought sorry not ample number, but small number of BTR-4 of five units (my English quite bad thought) for further testing purpose. If China VN-1 can came with good prices why not? It's not Indonesian Armed is picky about the weapons sources of country but they are much worried about the initial investation costs, maintenance system and the continuity of logistic support. And lately there is growing confidence among Indonesian Armed forces ranks about the Chinese weapons made qualities had been improving significantly in recent years.
> 
> BTW, except for 8X8, i have seen RFI (Request for Information) letter for Chinese MLRS issued by Indonesian Marine Corps. And currently they are ordering one unit for testing purpose first, the same type like the Bangladeshi had today.


I cannot agree more that VN-1 would make a great addition to the marine corps however a TOT must also come into play. Also i come to notice that the Venezuela and Indonesia both shared the same interest and taste when in comes to military hardware, therefore i would not be surprised if Indonesia decided to choose VN-1 to equipped its amphibious forces.


----------



## Nike

*AgustaWestland Signs Contract with Basarnas Indonesia for An AW139 SAR*
(Source: AgustaWestland; issued Mar 17, 2015)



The first contract announced at the LIMA show in Malaysia is the sale by AgustaWestland of a SAR-configured AW139 helicopter to Indonesia’s national Search-And-Rescue service, Badan SAR Nasional. This is the first AW139 sale in Indonesia (AW file photo)

-- The first AW139 sale in Indonesia for search and rescue mission 
-- AW139 delivers best in class performance
-- AgustaWestland success in the growing Indonesian helicopter market


AgustaWestland announced today it has signed a contract with Badan SAR Nasional (Basarnas), the national search and rescue agency of the Republic of Indonesia, for an AW139 intermediate twin engine helicopter equipped for SAR operations.The contract also includes training for aircrew and technicians as well as an initial support package. The aircraft will be delivered by the end of 2015 and will be equipped with rescue hoist, radar, cabin console and other SAR equipment.

This sale represents an important milestone for AgustaWestland in the Indonesian public sector helicopter market and will enable it to increase cooperation with local industry to support the growing Indonesian helicopter market.

Basarnas will benefit from a range of support services for their AW139 provided by Indopelita Aircraft Service. This follows an agreement signed by AgustaWestland and Indopelita last November to establish support and maintenance services in Indonesia. AgustaWestland has recently achieved significant sales success in Indonesia with the AW119 single engine, GrandNew light twin engine and AW139 intermediate twin engine helicopters for a variety of roles.

The AW139 provides Search and Rescue (SAR) operators best in-class performance, high cruise speed (165 knots / 306 kph), long range of (up to 675 nm / 1250 km) and endurance up to 6 hours for extended search patrols. With its high power reserve, thanks to its powerful PT6-67C turboshaft engines, the AW139 has excellent hover performance, including One Engine Inoperative (OEI) condition, even in extreme hot-and-high environments.

The AW139's large, versatile cabin (8 m3 / 283 ft3) can be configured in a variety of layouts, with accommodation for FLIR station operation, medical treatment and casualty evacuation requirements. A large sliding door on each side of the cabin provides clear access to the cabin for survivors and stretchers. Uniquely the AW139 has an additional 3.4 m3 (120 ft3) of baggage compartment which is accessible from inside or outside the helicopter.

State-of-the-art avionics and large cockpit displays, together with the 4-axis digital autopilot (with hover mode) and full digital electronic engine control (FADEC) minimise pilot workload and optimise operational efficiency. The AW139's ergonomic design, excellent handling characteristics and low vibration levels minimise pilot fatigue and enhance passenger comfort. A state-of-the-art Health Usage Monitoring System (HUMS) and diagnostic tools are available to maximise aircraft safety and minimise time on the ground.

Over 900 AW139 helicopters have been sold to more than 220 customers in over 70 countries worldwide to date. The AW139 has been selected by and is now performing search and rescue missions with a large number of operators in Asia and elsewhere around the globe. The AW139, as the market leader in its class, is also widely used for offshore transport, passenger transport, law enforcement, emergency medical transport, passenger transport and firefighting services.

The AW139 helicopter is part of AgustaWestland's family of new generation helicopters that also includes the AW169 and AW189. These helicopters possess the same high-performance flight characteristics and safety features whilst sharing the same common cockpit concept and design philosophy. This approach facilitates synergies for operators of these models in areas such as training, maintenance and support.

AgustaWestland Signs Contract with Basarnas Indonesia for An AW139 SAR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

After ANOA amphibious finish at lake environment, and then ANOA amphibious development for sea will be the next work for Pindad people based on their recent plan. After that this IFV below can be converted into amphibious version as well to give fire support as amphibious assault underway. This one can also carry 8 personnel.

PINDAD (another Anoa version)


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> After ANOA amphibious finish at lake environment, and then ANOA amphibious development for sea will be the next work for Pindad people based on their recent plan. After that this IFV below can be converted into amphibious version as well to give fire support as amphibious assault underway. This one can also carry 8 personnel.
> 
> PINDAD (another Anoa version)



hmm based on the article in recent News i read, PINDAD wanna targeting to sold their Amphibious Anoa and Badak starting from next year, maybe after that they can focusing themselves for Anoa IFV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nametag

A bit dissapointed, why not the Seahawk or adding more Dauphin? since PT.DI already have maintenance facility for those heli (engine MRO for Seahawk T-700 engine), CMIIW. plus it would simplified the type of helis owned by the government, since army aviation also have plans to acquire the blackhawks. 

are those AW-139 heli going to be registered under TNI-AU like the Dauphin?


----------



## Nike

*LIMA: Malaysian maritime patrol battle heats up*

By: Greg Waldron Langkawi
Source:
8 hours ago

Maritime patrol and surveillance were the most prominent themes of this year's LIMA show, as big manufacturers jockeyed to promote their various solutions for the mission.

Industry sources say that Kuala Lumpur is in the process of crystallising a requirement for six to eight long-range maritime patrol aircraft (MPA).

The potential requirement attracted attention from a range of companies including Boeing, Saab, Dassault, and Indonesian Aerospace.

Boeing brought its Maritime Surveillance Aircraft (MSA) technology demonstrator to the show. The type appeared on the static line, and the US airframer briefed media and officials on the MSA's capabilities. A modified Challenger 605 business jet, the unarmed MSA is optimised for high altitude, broad area surveillance.

Saab, Dassault, and Indonesian Aerospace also displayed models of MSA and MPA solutions on their stands.

This is a significant change from the last iteration of the show in 2013, when the only company to actively promote an MPA aircraft was Alenia Aermacchi in the form of its ATR 72MP, a variant of the popular ATR 72-600.

*Indonesian Aerospace, which has put forward its CN235 MPA, said it is working on mounting torpedoes under the aircraft's wings - an Indonesian navy CN235 appeared at the show's static line.

It is also looking at ways to add two torpedoes in a recessed cavity under the CN235 MPA's fuselage, which would give the type the ability to carry four torpedoes. It adds that the aircraft's ramp is useful for dropping life rafts and other survival essentials.*

For a country with a long coast line and extensive economic interests at sea, Malaysia has limited maritime surveillance capabilities. It operates just four King Air 350 aircraft in the maritime surveillance mission.

Events in recent years have highlighted the growing importance of the maritime domain in Southeast Asia. In early 2013, Kuala Lumpur was caught off guard by the incursion of 200 Filipino gunmen in Malaysia's eastern state of Sabah, which resulted in an armed confrontation with Malaysian military forces. Kuala Lumpur eventually crushed the interlopers with artillery, air strikes and ground forces, but the incident highlighted the vulnerability of Malaysia's long coastlines.

In addition, Beijing is becoming increasingly assertive about disputed territorial claims in the South China Sea, obliging countries such as Malaysia, Vietnam, and the Philippines to improve their ability to monitor the ocean domain away from their shores.

LIMA: Malaysian maritime patrol battle heats up - 3/18/2015 - Flight Global


hmm it's a good news 



nametag said:


> A bit dissapointed, why not the Seahawk or adding more Dauphin? since PT.DI already have maintenance facility for those heli (engine MRO for Seahawk T-700 engine), CMIIW. plus it would simplified the type of helis owned by the government, since army aviation also have plans to acquire the blackhawks.
> 
> are those AW-139 heli going to be registered under TNI-AU like the Dauphin?



doesn't know the whole process of tender, so i can't made good guess about why Basarnas chose AW-139

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Marines Forces complete with combat vest prepare for Quick Reaction Strike Force Exercise




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------










.


----------



## baukiki88

Gabriel92 said:


> @Jakartans@PkDef @madokafc @Indos @baukiki88 @pr1v4t33r @anas_nurhafidz @NarThoD etc.
> 
> #Indonesia is considering the #Panhard CRAB and it is one of the main candidates for the Commando Scout replacement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panhard's Crab May Just Be The Future Of Armored Scout Vehicles


Would like to buy this for my own use. lol


----------



## baukiki88

madokafc said:


> credit to Kenyot 10
> 
> Indonesian military import in 2014 from SIPRI
> 
> View attachment 203100
> 
> 
> View attachment 203101
> 
> 
> View attachment 203102
> 
> 
> View attachment 203103
> 
> 
> doesn't know if we had ordered 100 C-802 and 500 C-705, from whatever side you look at it that's a big number of order
> 
> all of our Panther will be equipped with Helras, doesn't know if TNI AD order 100 of Sherpa, the Exocet itself we order them in such decent number 30 units, and how much Fennec we ordered? i seem confused
> 
> those Chiron, Starstreak, Mistral, a hell parade of Manpads system


Can you post singapore SIPRI 2014-2015?
I heard that their 40 F-15 rumoured by Jane's already listed in 2014 sipri.


----------



## baukiki88

*Military equipments Manufacturer Sweden Urges Transparency Tender Jet Fighter*

STOCKHOLM - Saab AB, producer main weaponry system (defense equipment) from Sweden, urged the Indonesian government to hold transparent procurement of fighter aircraft. By doing so, artificial Saab Gripen fighter jets to compete openly with other products to replace the F-5 Tiger unfit to fly.Saab Chief Representative Office in Indonesia, Peter Carlqvist, said that until now has not been handed a formal proposal Saab Gripen sales. "We do not have any, because we also do not know exactly the willingness of Indonesia," said Saab Chief Representative Office in Indonesia, Peter Carlqvist, last weekend in Stockholm, Sweden.However, Peter claims to have met with the Ministry of Defense and the Air Force to explore the Gripen sales plan. Which confuse, he said, "They never talked want to buy fighter aircraft, but always said he wanted to buy Sukhoi."Magnus Hagman, Director of Sales Saab Airborne System for Asia-Pacific, said the company is different from the other fighter jet manufacturers. Saab Gripen does not just want to sell it claims to be the most efficient, but also want to be with Indonesia to develop a defense system independently through technology transfer. "Over the years we have proved it with South Africa, Thailand, and Brazil," he said.Since late 2013, the government plans to replace the F-5 Tiger senile. Early last year, the Air Force has also recommended several options a replacement aircraft. Gripen will compete with the Sukhoi SU-35 Russian-made and F-16 Fighting Falcon at the top of the block 24 made in the USA.Although the tender has not yet begun, the military repeatedly indicated that they tend to choose the Sukhoi than others. Late last week, the Army Commander General Moeldoko revealed about an agreement between the TNI Headquarters and Air Force to choose the SU-35.Secretary-general of the military, Major General M. Fuad Basya, confirmed about the deal. "We proposed to the Ministry of Defence, in the process," he said.To Tempo, some officials and the TNI Headquarters Air Force said the Sukhoi SU-35 was chosen because is able to maneuver safely and high-power cruising. Moreover, experience shows Russia minimal political terms when selling weaponry, such as the embargo by the United States and some European countries. Agoeng WIJAYA | INDRA WIJAYA

Produsen-Alutsista-Swedia-Desak-Transparansi-Tender-Jet-Tempur | Nasional | koran.tempo.co


----------



## pr1v4t33r

baukiki88 said:


> Can you post singapore SIPRI 2014-2015?
> I heard that their 40 F-15 rumoured by Jane's already listed in 2014 sipri.




Here it is... let's analize their list...


















.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

F-15 nya belinya nyicil-nyicil gitu, pertama 12 lalu 12 lagi lalu 8 terus 8 lagi, total ada 40 unit, mulai order pertama tahun 2005, hmmm. Seharusnya Indonesia punya Flanker juga segitu kali yak wkwkwk

*Ready to Signature New Contract, Russia Planning the Delivery of 50 units BMP-3F to Indonesia*


Import-export defense company Rosoboronexport from Russia, announced the Indonesian government intent to repeat her order of amphibious infantry fighting vehicle tank, the ubiquitus new Russian BMP-3F.

Director of Rosoboronexport Anatoliy Isaykin stated that the company will soon sign a contract of delivery infantry fighting vehicles BMP-3F new to Indonesia.

"Indonesia will buy BMP-3F. In the near future, we will follow up on it, "said Isaykin when asked about the new contracts with the Indonesian news agency RIA Novosti. Before, Isaykin had said that he plans to negotiate with defense ministers in a number of ASEAN countries during LIMA 2015 exhibition in Malaysia in which are now underway, that's including with the head of the Indonesian military agencies.

http://indonesia.rbth.com/news/2015...nexport_berencana_kirim_50_unit_b_27 133.html


----------



## pr1v4t33r

LIMA 2015: Indonesian Maritime Surveillance Aircraft Embark on Thales’ Airborne Maritime Situation Control Technology 







The Airborne Maritime Situation and Control System (AMASCOS) Indonesia selected for its Indonesian Aerospace (IAe)-built CN235-220 maritime surveillance aircraft provides the aircraft with the capability that is needed for the country’s Anti-Surface Warfare (ASuW) and Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) operations.

The solution supplied by Thales can also be employed for an array of other modern mission scenarios, including vessel search and identification; Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) patrol; drug, smuggling and piracy control; search and rescue (SAR); disaster surveillance; and maritime patrol roles.

Visiting one of the three Indonesian Navy CN235-220s at LIMA 2015, MILITARY TECHNOLOGY learned that the sensors adapted to the aircraft in particular include a FLIR Systems Star SAFIRE III EO/IR turret, Thales’ OCEAN MASTER 400 radar, and the same company’s TOTEM 3000 Inertial Reference System. As said, the single aircraft operated by the Indonesian Air Force also carries a Radar Warning Receiver (RWR); fitment of an RWR to the three Indonesian Navy airframes will be an option for future upgrades.







Jean-Michel Eustache, Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance (ISR) Marketing Manager at Thales Airborne Systems, speaking to MILITARY TECHNOLOGY at LIMA 2015, outlined AMASCOS’ unique performance characteristics: “AMASCOS integrates a number of sensors that [can] include an electro-optical/infrared [EO/IR] sensor turret like Thales Optronique’s CHLIO system, Thales’ OCEAN MASTER search radar, an RWR like Elettronica’s ALR 733 device, and a Magnetic Anomaly Detector [MAD] for detecting submarines.

The latter can be CAE’s AN/ASQ-508 system. According to him, AMASCOS has a modular architecture, allowing the system to be easily adapted to smaller aircraft performing surveillance from a single console, to larger aircraft equipped with four or five consoles. AMASCOS has been integrated on a variety of aircraft to date, including – besides CN235/220s – Alenia ATR 72s (Turkey); Beechcraft KING AIRs (Malaysia); Bombardier DASH 8s (United Arab Emirates Air Force); Dassault Falcon 900s (Japan); and Gulfstream IVs (Turkey).

*miltechmag.com/2015/03/lima-2015-indonesian-maritime.html*

.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## baukiki88

pr1v4t33r said:


> Here it is... let's analize their list...
> 
> View attachment 204090
> 
> View attachment 204091
> 
> View attachment 204092
> 
> View attachment 204093
> 
> .



300 aster 15, 200 aster 30. 40 F15, 4 G550 AEW... Awesome procurements.

Sad, we don't have Long range SAM like them. Dont understand why we only have startex and mistral.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

AMX-13 Light Tank & AMX-VCI (apc version) Modernization by PINDAD





PINDAD Badak





Anoa & Badak Production Line at PINDAD





Komodo Production Line at PINDAD




.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

Google Translate (Sorry)

*Both Military and Non Military Industry Will Soon Be Built
*
8 March 2015

It was delivered by the Chairman of the Executive Team KKIP, Admiral (Ret) Sumardjono, accompanied by Deputy Chief Tim, Marsdya (Ret) Eris Herryanto when he met with the Coordinating Minister for maritime, Indroyono Susilo, in Jakarta, on Wednesday (4/3). KKIP final target, according to him, presenting a strong national defense, developed and independent with the support of the strong domestic defense industry.

The meeting also presented 7 National Defense Industry Program which includes; Development of the KF-X fighter jet / IF-X, Submarine Development, Industrial Development propellants, rocket National Development, National Missile Development, National Radar Development and Development of Medium and Heavy Tank.

Coordinating Minister for maritime, Indroyono Susilo Executive Team KKIP appreciate the work that continues to realize the independence of the nation in the field of defense industry. He hoped that the defense industry will be built, in addition to referring to the compliance posture of the main equipment of weapons systems (defense equipment), can also function as well for non-military activities, such as the manufacture of tanks synergized with the manufacture of tractors, heavy construction equipment and heavy equipment in the mining world.

Including the manufacture of tactical vehicles, Jeep sort Komodo modified for non-military version. Not to forget, the provision of military transport aircraft ready modified for natural disaster management, artificial rain and SAR. In order to remain a national priority programs, Indroyono suggested that 7 National programs already included in the Defense Industry (RPJMN) 2014-2019. So that it can be prioritized into Government Work Plan (RKP). (JMOL)

Industri Pertahanan Militer & Non-Militer Segera Dibangun | JURNAL MARITIM

From Antara News Agency, but I cannot see Antara's one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Good Morning Folks!

Kostrad Airborne paratroopers jumped out from C-130 Hercules
Thanks to the original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Air Force C-130 Hercules landed while a firing unit of Oerlikon Skyshield deployed at the foreground
Photo credit : Bambang Hartoko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

*Saab offers solutions for 
RI’s defense ambitions *
*Dicky Christanto, Gothenburg/Linkoping/Stockholm | World | Thu, March 19 2015, 7:39 AM






Flying high: Swedish jet fighter Gripen D flies in demo flight in Linkoping, Sweden, last week. JP/Dicky Christanto
World News*

*Japan confirms deaths of 3 nationals in Tunisia attack*
*Swedish police: Several people shot, some dead, in Goteborg*
*US 1st lady visits Japan to showcase girls' education aid*
*

Saab AB recently invited the Indonesian media to visit a number of cities in Sweden to see what the Swedish defense giant could offer to Indonesia, especially in terms of modernizing the Indonesian Air Force as well as other related defense capabilities.

In Gothenburg, Saab introduced its Erieye airborne early warning (AEW) system and radar manufacturing facilities.

The Erieye AEW is based on active electronically scanned array (AESA) technology, which boasts a multi-tasking capability. 

Saab vice president and airborne surveillance systems head Lars Tossman told the group that the Erieye AEW system would be a good fit for Indonesia’s geography as it could cover more area than the conventional systems.

Covering 900 square kilometers in diameter, the Erieye AEW system can scan targets beyond the horizon. This equals a 500,000 square kilometers area with a height of 20 kilometers, allowing the system to detect potential targets.

“We’re in the middle of discussing this with the Indonesian government,” Tossman said in a discussion held last week.

For daily operations, the system requires two aircraft equipped with Erieye radars to cover 80 percent of Indonesia’s territory. One aircraft can be deployed from Jakarta to cover the western part and another from Makassar, South Sulawesi, to monitor the eastern part of the country.

The Erieye AEW system has been certified to be placed on two platforms: Sweden’s own Saab 2000 turboprop airliner and the Brazilian Embraer ERJ 145 regional jet.






Say cheese!: Indonesian journalists pose with Swedish air force officials and Saab staff during a visit to Satenas Air Force Base last week. Courtesy of Ade Marboen


Tossman said to encourage other countries to acquire the system, it was also possible to install it on other platforms, such as the Indonesian-made CN-235/295 manufactured by state-owned PT Dirgantara Indonesia.

However, he warned that installing the Erieye AEW system on other platforms would then oblige the user to make improvements to the assigned aircraft, which would cost more money. The platform required Saab certification before it could house the Erieye AEW system.

Meanwhile, Lars Ekstrom of Saab’s airborne surveillance system, who served in the Swedish Air Force, said the Erieye AEW system had been tested in Mexico in 2006. The system helped the Mexican Air Force rid the country’s air space of aircraft allegedly bringing illegal drugs to the country.

“The strategy could be applied to Indonesia. The system could be directed at the most prone areas like the Malacca Strait, while it also monitors other activities simultaneously,” he told The Jakarta Post.

He said the Erieye AEW system could also be deployed to monitor illegal fishing activities across the 17,000-island archipelago.

Ekstrom added that the total time needed to build the system from scratch was about four years because it would require an extensive amount of research.

Currently in the region, the Royal Thai Air Force is already operating the Erieye AEW system mounted on Saab 2000 aircraft. The system was acquired as a package with Thailand’s acquisition of Saab’s JAS-39 Gripen light, single-engine, multi-role jet fighters.

The next stop was Satenas Air Base, a two-hour drive into the middle of the country, where Lt. Col. Michael Lundquist, operational commander of the F7 Skaraborg Air Force Wing, was based, just outside Linkoping.

Lundquist said the air base had been dedicated to training all Gripen pilots from inside and outside Sweden. All pilots will participate in Swedish fighter pilot training over 36 months. 

According to Lindquist, they had developed a learning experience that would free students of stress, with instructors avoiding a “blame culture” and working with students to find solutions.

The Swedish Air Force is the biggest customer for Gripen. It has purchased 100 Gripen C single-seater and D dual-seater jet fighters. Sweden is prepared to procure another 60 fighters in the immediate future.

Brazil recently procured 36 Gripen NGs and South Africa purchased 17 Gripen Cs and nine Gripen Ds. In Southeast Asia, Thailand is the only country flying the Gripen, with an acquisition of 12 jet fighters.

From Satenas, the group headed to Gripen production line in Linkoping. A solo 15-minute performance from a Gripen D during the Linkoping visit showed what the fighter could do. Various aerobatic maneuvers were displayed and fighter looked solid and up to the task.

In his presentation, Saab senior vice president and business area aeronautics head Ulf Nillson stated that Saab offered a complete package tailored for each customer. 

Within the package, he went on, a long-term partnership and the comprehensive transfer of technology were included.






Dewa Made J. Sastrawan - JP/Dicky Christanto


In Stockholm, the group spoke with Indonesian Ambassador to Sweden and Latvia Dewa Made J. Sastrawan, who said he expected Saab would have the opportunity to offer its package to Indonesia.

“I’ve looked everywhere and I can’t find a more complete strategic defense package supported by the comprehensive transfer of technology than the one offered by Saab. I hope they can make an offer to the government back home,” he said.

Saab deputy CEO and senior vice president Lennart Sindahl said Saab was more than willing to continue discussions with the Indonesian authorities regarding the need to improve its jet fighters.

However, in a late development, Indonesian Military (TNI) spokesman Maj. Gen. Fuad Basya said the TNI had decided to opt for the Russian-made Sukhoi Su-35 to replace the ageing, American-made Northrop F-5E/F Tiger II.

“The Sukhoi Su-35 will replace the F-5E/F. The Defense Ministry will finalize it,” Fuad told the Post, adding that more information on the decision would be available from the ministry.- See more at: Saab offers solutions for RI’s defense ambitions | The Jakarta Post*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Sejumlah prajurit Taifib Korps Marinir TNI AL dan US MARSOC mengikuti upacara pembukaan latihan dengan sandi Lantern Iron 15-5524 di Pusat Latihan Tempur Korps Marinir Baluran, Karangtekok, Situbondo, Jatim, Kamis (19/3). Latihan tersebut untuk meningkatkan pengetahuan dan kemampuan teknik dan taktik prajurit Taifib Korps Marinir serta mempererat kerja sama dengan prajurit US MARSOC dalam bidang militer yang berlangsung hingga 10 April. (ANTARA FOTO/Sertu Mar Kuwadi)






Asisten Operasi Komandan Pasmar-1 (Asops Danpasmar-1) Kolonel Mar. I Made Sukada (kiri) menyematkan tanda peserta latihan kepada prajurit Korps Marinis AS pada pembukaan latihan dengan sandi Lantern Iron 15-5524 di Pusat Latihan Tempur Korps Marinir Baluran, Karangtekok, Situbondo, Jatim, Kamis (19/3). Latihan tersebut untuk meningkatkan pengetahuan dan kemampuan teknik dan taktik prajurit Taifib Korps Marinir serta mempererat kerja sama dengan prajurit US MARSOC dalam bidang militer yang berlangsung hingga 10 April. (ANTARA FOTO/Sertu Mar Kuwadi)


----------



## Nike

*Russian arms industry targets new markets*

March 18, 2015 Alexander Korolkov, specially for RIR

The rift with the West and the subsequent sanctions imposed in 2014 have not substantively impacted Moscow’s leading position as a seller of arms. Amid increased competition, Russia’s armament industry is consolidating its presence in India and is looking for new markets in the Latin American, African, and Southeast Asian countries.

Russia sold weapons worth $10 billion in 2014, a 9% increase over the preceding year, says IHS Jane’s Annual Defence Budgets Review. However, Rosoboronexport says that in 2014 Russian arms exports were $3 billion higher than the figure published by IHS Jane’s. Against the background of what the United States achieved during this period, even this figure loses its impressiveness. In 2014, US arms manufacturers sold weapons worth $23.7 billion, racking up a 19% growth over the previous year. In other words, even if we make an adjustment, in terms of absolute value (American weapons being more expensive), the growth of US sales dynamics are almost two times higher than that of Russia’s.

Middle East factor

What is the reason for this growth in US arms sales? The answer is simple – the instability in the Middle East. Here, over the years that the US had been the dominant power in world politics, the Americans succeeded in significantly strengthening their position, and their allies experienced all the delights that high oil prices could bring to their lives. The allies that Russia inherited from the Soviet Union (such as Syria and Iraq) find themselves under sanctions and fighting civil wars. 

In these conditions, US defence companies are free to take full advantage of the situation of the instability created by their government in the Middle East. As a result, just in this market, in 2014, the US weapons sales surpassed those of Russia by several times – $8.4 billion versus $1.5 billion (Russia was behind even the UK in sales, and only slightly ahead of France). Russia’s client, for example, is the civil war-torn Syria. This is in stark contrast to the key military partner of the US in the region – Saudi Arabia, which according to IHS Jane’s, became the most lavish buyer of weapons in 2014, spending $6.4 billion, with plans to increase this amount by 50% in 2015. 

Sacred cows of Russian imports

These record purchases by Saudi Arabia have allowed it to move ahead of the traditionally largest arms importer – India. And this leads us to a discussion about the situation in the main markets for Russia.

Last year, the Russian defense industries sold the most products to China – $2.3 billion, followed by India with $1.7 billion, and Vietnam and Venezuela at $1 billion each. The future prospects of these markets raise a number of questions. “We forecast a drop in exports due to the fact that many weapons purchasing programs have been completed, and this trend will be reinforced by the sanctions,” Jane has noted in its analytical report. India, which has a number of joint-projects with Russia, such as the development of the BrahMos and the creation of a fifth generation fighter FGFA, is nevertheless increasingly looking towards the West, expanding cooperation with Israel, the US, and the EU. This trend was clearly manifested during the recent visit of US President Barack Obama to this country. This strategy allows India, which has proclaimed a policy of “Make in India”, to obtain more advanced technologies and diversify its imports. In addition, cooperation with India is hard to reconcile with the development of Russia’s relations with China. Thus, the decision to supply S-400 air defence systems to China elicited an extremely painful reaction from Russia’s Indian partners. As for Venezuela, Iran, and Algeria, their purchasing power, just like in Russia itself, is suffering from falling oil and gas prices.

The Way Ahead

In January, at a meeting of the Military-Technical Cooperation Commission, Russian President Vladimir Putin announced the need to find new markets for Russian weapons in the Latin American, African, and Southeast Asian countries. In Latin America, Russia is working on a variety of projects with Brazil, which is considering purchasing Russian air defence systems and cooperation in the helicopters sphere. Russia is also looking at possibilities of cooperation with Peru, Argentina, and Nicaragua, but most of the rare “rich pickings” of these markets do not go to Moscow.

In Africa, the Soviet Union left Russia not only a rich legacy in the form of unpaid debts of the countries in this region, but also in the sphere of military-technical cooperation. However, over the last 20 years, almost all of these communications were lost, and now they need to be rebuilt anew, while competing in this not too rich market with cheap Chinese-made counterparts. Much more promising, in terms of potential profits, are the markets in APR countries. Among the most promising deals here are the current negotiations being held with Indonesia for the supply of Su-35 fighter jets, to replace obsolete American F-5 fighters.

Russian arms industry targets new markets | Russia & India Report


----------



## katarabhumi

madokafc said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Sejumlah prajurit Taifib Korps Marinir TNI AL dan US MARSOC mengikuti upacara pembukaan latihan dengan sandi Lantern Iron 15-5524 di Pusat Latihan Tempur Korps Marinir Baluran, Karangtekok, Situbondo, Jatim, Kamis (19/3). Latihan tersebut untuk meningkatkan pengetahuan dan kemampuan teknik dan taktik prajurit Taifib Korps Marinir serta mempererat kerja sama dengan prajurit US MARSOC dalam bidang militer yang berlangsung hingga 10 April. (ANTARA FOTO/Sertu Mar Kuwadi)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Asisten Operasi Komandan Pasmar-1 (Asops Danpasmar-1) Kolonel Mar. I Made Sukada (kiri) menyematkan tanda peserta latihan kepada prajurit Korps Marinis AS pada pembukaan latihan dengan sandi Lantern Iron 15-5524 di Pusat Latihan Tempur Korps Marinir Baluran, Karangtekok, Situbondo, Jatim, Kamis (19/3). Latihan tersebut untuk meningkatkan pengetahuan dan kemampuan teknik dan taktik prajurit Taifib Korps Marinir serta mempererat kerja sama dengan prajurit US MARSOC dalam bidang militer yang berlangsung hingga 10 April. (ANTARA FOTO/Sertu Mar Kuwadi)



*
In English :

Indonesian, US marines conduct joint exercise in Situbondo*
Kamis, 19 Maret 2015

Situbondo, E.Java (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Marine Amphibious Reconnaissance Force started a joint exercise program with the US Marines in Karangtekok, Situbondo district, East Java, on March 19, 2015.

The joint exercise with the United States Marine Corps is held at the Baluran Marine Corps Combat Training Centre in Karangtekok, code-named "Iron Lantern." The training will conclude on April 10, 2015.

Marine Corps Commandant Major General (Mar) A. Faridz Washington said here Thursday that global situations, particularly maritime security, demand optimal readiness of the Marine Corps.

"To achieve the optimum level of readiness, the Marine Corps soldiers are required to possess the highest standards in terms of techniques and tactics to deal with various situations. Hence, Iron Lantern 15-5524 is expected to equip them with all requirements," he stated.

The exercise focuses on land and sea fighting, from planning to execution phases.

During the exercise, Indonesian and US Marines will share their knowledge, especially their amphibious reconnaissance capabilities, jungle warfare, and sniper tactics, through both theory and practice sessions.

The Task Force Commander, Major Marine Freddy Ardianzah, remarked that Lantern Iron 15-5524 exercise aims to increase the knowledge and technical abilities as well as tactical reconnaissance of amphibious soldiers and to strengthen Indonesias friendship with the US Marine Special Forces in the military field.

He explained that curriculum for the exercise includes classroom theory and practice in the field.

Theory lessons consist of first aid for the victims of wars, combat patrols, identification techniques as well as action against explosives. Practical sessions will cover sniper shooting, urban warfare operations, swamp forest patrols, initiated swimming exercises, amphibious raids, advanced coastal surveillance, and other survival techniques.(*)

Indonesian, US marines conduct joint exercise in Situbondo - ANTARA News


----------



## pr1v4t33r

.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

*Yonifmek





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

*Yonifmek





















*
PASKHAS




Credit : originally uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Great pictures compilation. For large file-size pictures, check this site to better optimize them before upoading. This site will generate much smaller file-size, with very minimal & adjustable quality loss. *jpeg-optimizer.com*

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Japan to expand SE Asia security ties with Indonesia pact*


By By Nobuhiro Kubo and Randy Fabi | Reuters – 4 hours ago

By Nobuhiro Kubo and Randy Fabi

TOKYO/JAKARTA (Reuters) -* Japan will sign a defense pact with Indonesia next week*, officials in both governments said, the latest effort by Tokyo to forge closer security ties with Southeast Asian nations and build a counter-balance to China.

Japan has already bolstered partnerships with the Philippines and Vietnam, the two countries most at odds with China over a territorial row in the South China Sea. Japan itself is embroiled in a bitter dispute with China over uninhabited islands in the East China Sea, further to the north.

Indonesian President Joko Widodo visits Tokyo next week for talks with Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe and the two sides will sign an agreement on increasing cooperation in military training and technology, the officials said. Currently, the two countries only have an agreement for the exchange of military students.

Although it will be a non-binding agreement, below the status of a memorandum of understanding, it is seen as the first step in bolstering defense ties. A Japanese foreign ministry official said Widodo's trip sends a "big message" as this will be his first state visit outside Southeast Asia.

Japan is supplying maritime patrol boats to Vietnam and the Philippines and will also hold its first naval exercises with the Philippines in the coming months.

A government official in Jakarta however said the Japan-Indonesia defense pact was "very significant" for both nations.

For Japan, closer ties with Indonesia could also give its defense firms a better chance to compete against South Korean military equipment makers, who are establishing themselves in the region, a Japanese defense ministry official said.

Widodo will visit China immediately after his stop in Japan. Indonesia and China have a more developed military relationship and Jakarta has bought Chinese-made missiles and other military hardware.

*Indonesia, the largest country in Southeast Asia, has been a self-appointed broker in the myriad territorial disputes between its neighbors and China over the South China Sea.*

Tokyo has no territorial claims in the South China Sea, but worries about becoming isolated should China dominate a waterway through which much of Japan's ship-borne trade passes.

The cooperation is also in line with a more muscular security policy advocated by Abe, who wants to loosen the restraints of Japan's pacifist post-war constitution, and dovetails with Washington's "rebalance" toward Asia.

(Additional reporting by Charlotte Greenfield in JAKARTA and Tim Kelly in TOKYO; Editing by Raju Gopalakrishnan)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bung Tomo class corvette with Clurit class missile boat






Two Clurit class missile boats, KRI Clurit 641 & KRI Alamang 644





PKR 10514 light fregate project @ PT. PAL





AMX-13 Modernization by PINDAD




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------













.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*LIMA 2015: BAE Systems proposes combat system upgrades for Malaysia, Indonesia*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Langkawi* - IHS Jane's Navy International
18 March 2015


*Key Points*

BAE Systems is proposing Sea Ceptor as replacement for the soon-to-be-obsolete Seawolf
Upgrades touted as low-risk given the UK's adoption of a similar enhancement
BAE Systems is proposing upgrade packages derived from the UK Royal Navy's (RN's) Type 23 Capability Sustainment Programme (CSP) for UK-built ships serving with the Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN) and the Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL), the company told _IHS Jane's_ at the LIMA 2015 exhibition in Langkawi.

Under the CSP programme, the RN's Type 23 frigates are receiving a number of major combat system upgrades, including the introduction of the MBDA Sea Ceptor local area anti-air missile system (replacing the GWS 26 Mod 1 VL Seawolf) and the Radar Type 997/ARTISAN 3D surveillance and target indication radar (as a replacement for Radar Type 996).

LIMA 2015: BAE Systems proposes combat system upgrades for Malaysia, Indonesia - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## baukiki88

IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
*India defence minister admits Su-30 serviceability issues*
*Rahul Bedi, New Delhi* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
18 March 2015






The IAF's Su-30MKI fleet is plagued by frequent engine failure-in-air and engine-related problems and poor serviceability, Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar has said. Source: IHS/Patrick Allen
The Indian Air Force's (IAF's) Su-30MKI multirole fighter fleet is plagued by frequent "engine failure-in-air and engine-related problems" and poor operational serviceability, Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar told parliament on 17 March.

Five twin-engine Su-30MKIs have crashed since the platform began to enter service in 1997.

Parrikar said between January 2013 and December 2014 the IAF had recorded technical problems with 35 Saturn AL-31FP engines that power the licence-built Su-30MKIs. The problems were related to faulty bearings and low-pressure oil.

He said metal fatigue caused these bearings, which are incorporated to reduce friction between the fighter's moving parts, to chip or fragment and the resulting particles contaminated the oil flow.

Of 69 Su-30MKI engine failures investigated since 2012, the minister said "33 were due to finding [metal] chips in the oil, 11 due to vibration in the engine, and 8 because of low pressure of lubricating oil".

He did not provide any explanation for the remaining 17 engine-related problems, but Parrikar said that the engine's original equipment manufacturer (OEM) had "offered nine modifications or technological improvements in the production of new aero-engines and during overhaul of engines".

These included "better lubrication, better fitment of bearings, and better quality of oil".

All these measures, the minister stated, had been incorporated into 25 AL-31FP engines that Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) had since licence-built at its Koraput plant in eastern India.

As a result, engine maintenance and overhaul, which had been taking place after 500 flying hours, now took place after 900 hours.

*The IAF operates 200 Su-30MKIs, but of these only 110 or 55% were operationally available due to poor serviceability, Parrikar said, adding that this would increase to 70% by the end of 2015.*

Parrikar also said that efforts were afoot to secure the return of around 10 of 40 IAF Antonov An-32 military transporters that are stranded in Ukraine where they were undergoing an upgrade. Around 30 An-32s, which were upgraded to An-32RE levels in Ukraine under an INR19.67 billion (USD313.3 million) agreement inked in 2009, had returned home by 2014.

The upgrade, aimed at increasing the An-32's operational lifespan from 25 to 40 years, includes advanced avionics, cockpit layout modifications, noise and vibration reductions, and improving serviceability.

The IAF's Base Repair Depot at Kanpur in northern India has been similarly retrofitting a further 65 An-32s.

Meanwhile, Parrikar said that the long awaited decision on the IAF acquiring 126 Dassault Rafale fighters could not be "endless" and would be expedited.

He said that the Contract Negotiation Committee, which has been negotiating with Dassault over the purchase since January 2012, is expected to submit its report in March, following which a "final decision" will be taken on the deal.

Indian foreign secretary S Jaishankar is visiting Paris later this month to finalise details of Prime Minister Narendra Modi's visit in April. The Rafale deal is likely to feature prominently in talks with the French government.


*Should we choose Eurofighter Captor E, Rafale, or F 15 SE instead of SU35 ?? Looks like sukhoi has quality issues. I seldom see TS2701, 2702, 3001, 3002 recently. heard that they were grounded a few years ago?? It only last less than 10yrs. Quite disappointing.

The SU35 cost around $85m but If only half is opperational by 10 yrs, That means it costs 85 x 2 = $170m.

It cost a whole lot more than the $140m Eurofighter. Eurofighter has engine that last the longest ( more than 30 yrs )

From JakartaGlobe comments:

Carlos Entrena • 22 days ago
Thank you for the coverage of yesterday’s luncheon with the Ambassador. We would like to provide some more context to the paragraph in your story quoting the Ambassador saying that the Typhoon costs more than its competitors. The Ambassador actually cautioned that countries considering jet fighter replacements need to look beyond the unit costs of a plane, they have to take into account the full life cycle of the fleet since combat fighter aircraft can be used for 30 years or more.*

Eurofighter Typhoon provides a nation with efficient and dominant security. This is achieved through its overall capabilities which are second to none, and the life cycle costs of owning and operating the weapon system.

This is a result of ongoing capability improvements through the life cycle and reduced maintenance costs. An example is the outstanding performance of the engines and the reduced scheduled maintenance costs of the airframe, that result in an affordable overall life cycle cost that other platforms cannot achieve (for instance because of their need of much more engine maintenance, and even engine replacement, which Eurofighter doesn’t require).

Another factor is the technology transfer that Eurofighter is prepared to provide Indonesia. Eurofighter will establish in Indonesia the means to have a final assembly line for the Typhoon : this links to other benefits such as assisting with educational opportunities and the ongoing development of the aerospace industry. This is something that our industry has been doing in our decades long relationship with PT Dirgantara Indonesia.
There are other factors that the Ambassador outlined yesterday. Taken together Eurofighter Typhoon would provide the best value and an incredibly cost-effective solution for Indonesia.

In the industry, this is called the "Eurofighter Typhoon Life Cycle Advantage."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

We dont have any issues with our Su-27/30 thats why we want to buy Su 35. As far as we know Indian companies has some hands at their Su 30 version, since some parts are licensed built in India, so we dont know who should be blamed at their problem. There was also issues at Indian Su 30 ejection seat, there was crashed accident because of that thing. And for further information here, it is Indian company who made that ejection seat. We need to study further since there are two parties that build Su 30 for India, which are Indian companies and Russian ones (beside some western and Israeli parts).

Beside that, Su 35 engine is not similar like su 30 India. I believe they do understand the problem with the older engine, so new engine usually has fixed and overcome any weakness found in the older version. Thats why engine overhaul of Su family should be done here in order to ease maintenance cost and time. PT Nusantara Turbine for instant has had engine certification from both USA and European regulator in term of overhauling, and it also has taken expertise from General Electric as well. So, engine TOT should be pushed forward for our Su 35 acquisition since its maintenance is not that easy, and need local companies to support that engine life time and safety.

GMF is also good at doing overhauling but PT Nusantara Turbine should be prioritized since it has experience handling aircraft military engine, and just let GMF focuses on civilians planes. Furthermore, as a subsidiary of PT Dirgantara and a turbine producer as well, so it is a good step for PT Nusantara Turbine to understand jet fighter engine, particularly 3 D thrush vectoring knowledge. Based on air frame design, KFX can use 3 D thrust vectoring and F 22 cannot. I hope we can license build that engine for our IFX version.





KFX/IFX C-103





F-22

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PINDAD Badak - We need hundreds of this.




.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Counter Terrorisme




KOPASKA








FPU












KOPASKA




Credit : originally uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Armartim




Landing








LSU




LPD Transformer -__-




Prepare for PPRC




Credit : originally uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Military forces of Indonesia, US agree to combat ISIS*
Kamis, 19 Maret 2015 23:57 WIB | 1.142 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The militaries of Indonesia and the United States have agreed to fight the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS), Commander of the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) General Moeldoko said.

He made the statement while receiving US Ambassador Robert O. Blake here on Thursday.

He reiterated in a press statement that the ISIS is a potential threat to the existence of the Unitary State of Indonesia (NKRI) and therefore, must be controlled.

In keeping with this belief, he added that he had been in contact with Islamic religious leaders and those of other components in Indonesia to build a common opinion that ISIS is the common enemy.

"We have decided to not let the ISIS develop or grow in any region in Indonesia. So the TNI will stage a relatively large-scale exercise in Poso because I have monitored Poso and do not want the region to become a comfortable place for ISIS to grow, following the return of fighters from Syria and Iraq," he pointed out.

Moeldoko further noted that he believed Blake could build good communication channels, especially with the TNI, and facilitate new developments with regard to the relations between the armed forces of the two countries.

The TNI commander also stated that in a recent meeting with U. S. Commander General Martin Dempsey on prospects of establishing ties between the military forces of the two countries, it was found that Indonesia and the US shared a common view regarding the collaboration and making their relations stronger.

Furthermore, US Ambassador Blake said he appreciated General Moeldokos firmness with regard to tackling the ISIS and hoped that Indonesia would monitor activities of the radical Islamist group and cooperate with other members of the ASEAN over the issue.

He also thanked Indonesia for all the assistance and efforts towards cooperation so far.

"I wish to be able to invite officers in the ASEAN region to discuss ISIS and ways to deal with the group in the future," he remarked.

*On the occasion, the US ambassador requested for the use of the Ranai Air Base in Natuna for refueling purposes as part of the joint exercise between the nations*.(*)

Military forces of Indonesia, US agree to combat ISIS - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Falcons

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia-US joint exercise, code name: Lantern Iron 15-5524

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

I just notice that Police Ranger Regiment (MENPOR) are now have additional firepower 
What next? 155 mm artillery?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian made Anoa Mortar version, credit to @gombaljaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Quick Rapid response troops ready to embark for exercise in Central Sulawesi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

New Search and Rescue vessels KN Dewantara has been christened yesterday in Semarang dockyard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Army K-9 unit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

credit to ikyusan

Netherland Indische Artilerie Constructie Winkel (ACW), an Firearms and munitions explosive Manufacturing Company, PT PINDAD predecessor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Sneak - peek into the 17th & 45th Presidential Airlift Sqn hangar, Halim Perdanakusumah AFB, Jakarta..

Photo credit : rofiekaw & gilaang













Cockpit of NAS 332 L2 Super Puma - Presidential VVIP helicopter


----------



## pr1v4t33r

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

#Women Empowerment

Police woman 2nd Brigadier Wiby Pratiwi from the Police SABHARA unit prepares her Pindad 'Sabhara V2' rifle before starting her daily patrol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Weekend Edition 

















Teaching how to use guns ....... 

Part of early recruitment process I think.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD

Happy Weekend

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

POSO












-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Landing Ship Tank - KRI Teluk Bintuni 520 Progress













NC 212-200 Final Assembly Process & N 219/NC 212-400 Progress





PKR 10514 light fregate modules from Damen arrive at Surabaya




.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Old article but still worth to read since it talks about our long term Naval goal. So, I guest we will keep adding Sigma class frigate at PT PAL ( in cooperation with Damen Shipyard) until 2024, while in the same time giving chance for PT PAL to design its own frigate starting at 2017 (time schedule of Sigma class frigate completion ( 2 ships) ). We also need to add more submarine dock as well if PT PAL successfully build Chang Bogo class submarine at home.

*Naval modernisation: A sea change for Indonesia?*
Ristian Atriandi Supriyanto January 30, 2012 1:00 am

*To meet its maritime security needs, Indonesia is slowly modernizing its naval capabilities. With a better fiscal climate, hopes abound that the country can purchase or build more warships. Some obstacles, though, still prevent its navy from hoisting its sail even higher*

A Javanese proverb alon-alon asal kelakon - slowly but surely - seems to reflect Indonesia's naval modernisation bid. Since 2004, Jakarta has begun to beef up its naval muscles at a modest pace. Indonesia aims to have a "Green-Water Navy" by 2024 - a navy second to none in Southeast Asia - an expectation that some may find too far-fetched. But recent increases in military spending might prove the sceptics wrong.

The Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI) reports that Indonesia's military expenditure has risen 28% in 2010, the largest relative increase in Asia. Furthermore, IHS Jane's forecasts that Indonesia's military spending to rise by 46% to US$9.29 billion from 2011 to 2015, with 71% increase on procurement alone. This bulkier purse could embark Indonesia on the largest naval shopping spree in 40 years.

*Why modernize?*

As the world's largest archipelagic state sitting astride major global shipping lanes, Indonesia puts a high premium on its maritime security. One of the main responsibilities of the Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) is to patrol vast swathes of Indonesian waters despite Indonesia having a Sea and Coast Guard (KPLP). However, lack of resources made monitoring of Indonesian seas difficult and resulted in rampant maritime crimes, such as piracy, illegal fishing and smuggling, which annually could cost Indonesia more than US$1 billion.

Furthermore, natural disasters have stressed the versatility of naval power. Following the 2004 Aceh tsunami, TNI-AL played a major role in transporting relief workers and humanitarian aid using its amphibious assets; considering that land infrastructures, such as roads and airfields, were too severely damaged for military transport trucks and aircraft to use.

Maritime boundary disputes too have prompted urgent calls for the government to revamp Indonesia's naval defences. Indonesia still has over ten unresolved maritime boundary disputes with neighbouring states; some of them, like in Ambalat and Natuna Sea, often resulted in naval skirmishes among the disputants. Indonesia and Malaysia are currently in dispute over Ambalat waters off East Kalimantan and Sabah, known to contain huge hydrocarbon reserves. In May 2009, naval skirmishes almost led a TNI-AL vessel to fire upon a Malaysian patrol boat.

Similarly, China's "cow's tongue" claim in the South China Sea which overlapped with Indonesia's exclusive economic zone (EEZ) in the Natuna Sea is a brewing storm. In 2010, a Chinese armed vessel threatened to fire on a TNI-AL patrol boat after the latter had earlier detained a Chinese trawler suspected of fishing illegally in Indonesian EEZ. Therefore, a robust navy is a strategic imperative.

A government report states that Indonesia's naval operational readiness in 2008 was less than 50% on average. Maintenance cycles and repair works are also grossly impaired by the US arms embargo imposed in 1991 and 1999. Spare parts were scarce and some platforms were "cannibalised" in order to keep the others in service.

*Green Water Navy *

Hence, in 2005, TNI-AL announced its "Green-Water Navy" blueprint to achieve a 274-ship force structure by 2024, divided into a Striking Force (110 ships), Patrolling Force (66 ships), and Supporting Force (98 ships). In addition, it is also upgrading existing assets with new systems and armaments. This is Indonesia's largest naval modernisation plan in over 40 years. The last major modernisation was during 1959-1961 when Indonesia purchased a substantial number of Soviet-made naval vessels.

The blueprint has since been gradually realised with some new platforms joining the fleet. All four Sigma-class corvettes built in the Netherlands have been in service with TNI-AL since 2009. In 2011, Indonesia's amphibious capabilities were also boosted with the commissioning of the fourth Makassar-class Landing Platform Dock (LPD) vessel. One of them even participated in a hostage rescue operation in the Gulf of Aden in March 2010.

For its patrol muscle, Indonesia's naval shipyard, PT PAL, has been able to manufacture fast attack craft and arm them with Chinese C-802 anti-ship missiles. PT PAL is also keen to integrate various naval weapon systems into different platforms. In April 2011, a Russian Yakhont missile mounted aboard an ex-Dutch Van Speijk frigate was successfully test-fired. Such integration of "hybrid" systems would most likely characterise Indonesia's naval shipbuilding capacity in the near term, rather than the more ambitious whole-platform construction of submarines or frigates.

Regardless, TNI-AL also has plans for a major procurement for this decade. PT PAL is about to jointly construct frigates and submarines with foreign naval shipbuilding companies. In August 2010, a project was agreed to locally construct four to 16 guided missile escorts (Perusak Kawal Rudal, PKR) in cooperation with Dutch Damen Schelde. This 2,400 tonne 105m multi-purpose frigate will be fitted with an array of anti-submarine, anti-surface, anti-air, and electronic warfare systems. TNI-AL's two Cakra-class (Type-209/1300) submarines will also be complemented with three Type-209 Chang Bogo procured from South Korea. With the procurement budget recently increased from Rp.47.5 trillion (US$5.28 billion) in 2011 to Rp.64.4 trillion (US$ 7.15 billion) in 2012, TNI-AL's future fleet might be one step closer to fruition.

*Obstacle Course*

Nevertheless, Indonesia still has to face several obstacles. Corruption, a hodgepodge of platforms and systems, and a continental-based defence strategy have often plagued Indonesia's naval modernisation schemes and warfighting effectiveness. Former Defence Minister Juwono Sudarsono acknowledged corruption practices, in that up to 40 percent of procurement proposals could be mark-ups. Standardisation is also a significant challenge as the Indonesian Defence Forces (TNI) operates 173 main weapon systems from seventeen different countries. Lastly, Indonesia still retains its "Total Defence" strategy which puts heavy emphasis on manpower and land operations.

For the Navy to be effective, an overarching maritime defence strategy is required. This means that the sea, rather than the land, should become TNI's main operational environment. As the Senior Service, the Army would be strenuously opposed to such a shift. Given that these obstacles remain unaddressed, Indonesia's naval modernisation is not something for other countries to get nervous about. Though not a sea change yet, it is still quite a change to be reckoned with.

Ristian Atriandi Supriyanto is a research analyst in the Maritime Security Programme at the S Rajaratnam School of International Studies, Nanyang Technological University and a former researcher at the Centre for East Asian Cooperation Studies, University of Indonesia.

Naval modernisation: A sea change for Indonesia? - The Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Plans New Joint Military Commands*
Jakarta is reorganizing its military for the future. But specifics still remain unclear.





By Prashanth Parameswaran
March 20, 2015

On Tuesday, Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo held a limited cabinet meeting at the State Palace in Jakarta to discuss the ongoing modernization of the country’s military (TNI) and the national police.

One of the subjects discussed was the status of Indonesia’s new joint regional military commands – locally abbreviated Kogabwilhan – which are supposed to be in place by 2024. As I’ve written before for _The Diplomat,_the essence of the Kogabwilhan concept is to structure the military into multi-service regional commands consisting of a combination of army, air force and navy units and led by generals who would be able to respond quickly and flexibly to flash points with greater autonomy relative to the central leadership in Jakarta. The idea is not entirely new. Plans to begin implementing it had begun as early as 2008 under former Indonesian president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, and Jokowi had agreed to continue with ongoing efforts last November.

According to _The Jakarta Post_, TNI commander General Moeldoko, who is overseeing the progress of this, saidJokowi reiterated his support for Kogabwilhan at the meeting but said “it should be done gradually.”

As I’ve argued before, getting these commands finalized was always going to be a slow process given challenges such as the army’s traditional dominance in Indonesia as well as lingering questions like how leadership would work and what sorts of threats the commands should each be responsible for. Moeldoko, who is rumored to be retiring soon, said this probably means Indonesia will establish a first regional unit first, and then later continue with building the second and then the third.

There is also talk about bringing back the role of deputy TNI commander, which was previously scrapped under former Indonesian president Abdurrahman “Gus Dur” Wahid. The logic of the move, according to Moeldoko, is that this would ensure that the deputy can act even when the TNI commander is absent.

Not everyone is a fan of the proposal, however. Some say reinstating that position would just complicate the existing military structure – with one strong commander controlling all three military forces. It is also unclear what the exact division of labor would be between the commander and his deputy. Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister Tedjo Edhi Purdijatno, for his part, said that the plan needed further study.

Meanwhile, Cabinet Secretary Andi Widjajanto revealed that the meeting had discussed a plan to prepare a presidential regulation on TNI reorganization. According to Andi, the regulation would be produced in 2015, but its implementation would be conducted gradually up until 2019.

Indonesia Plans New Joint Military Commands | The Diplomat


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Marines Corps getting interest at HMMWV USA*

Posted By: Adityo Nugroho
on: March 13, 2015

Indonesian Marines Corps Head Staff, Brigadier General (Mar) Siswoyo Hari Santoso attend the presentation ceremony and demonstration of Assault Vehicle HMMWV type M1165 DRGN V AM General USA at Hotel Grand Zury BSD City Tangerang Selatan, last Wednesday

This occation started with warm welcoming and continued with presentation in which been opened by Kakosmar. In this occasion, Director of AM General USA, Robert William Postel explaining the characteristic of the HMMWV type M1165 DRGN V.

This HMMWV is an assault vehicle in which had been designed to have 6500 cc engine capacity with complement for eight personnel. This semi amphibious assault vehicle can crossing any natural obstacle" said Director of AM General 

....

HMMWV USA Unjuk Kebolehan kepada Petinggi Korps Marinir | JURNAL MARITIM


----------



## MacanJawa

we got komodo if we buy this HMMWV we not supporting local defence industry


----------



## Nike

*PT PAL to build submarine infrastructure in 2016*
Sabtu, 21 Maret 2015 19:39 WIB | 327 Views

Malang, East Java (ANTARA News) - President Director of state-owned shipbuilding company PT PAL Indonesia M Firmansyah Arifin said it will build submarine infrastructure in 2016 before it builds submarines for the defense ministry.

"First we will build infrastructure. With the infrastructure we could build more submarines in the future," Arifin said here on Saturday.

Indonesian Navy needs to have six new submarine to strengthened its fleet that consist of only two, KRI Cakra-401 and KRI Nanggala-402. Both of the existing submarines were made in Germany.

He said submarines are vital for the country's defense as seas make up most of the country's territory our country.

"Indonesia needs at least 12 units of submarine. Currently we have only a few and they are all outdated," he said.

He said currently Indonesia has two units submarine in the process of in South Korea and one to be produced in Indonesia.

"The two units are being built by Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) of South Korea. One will be built by PT PAL Indonesia," he said.

Therefore, PT will build a number of units of infrastructure that in the future it could build more submarine and no longer dependent on foreign countries, he said.

Earlier, PT PAL has received an injection of Rp1.5 trillion as capital participation by the government to build three units of submarine .

The project has been approved by the Commission VI and Commission I of the Parliament.

A number of technician have been sent to South Korea to take part in the process of building the two units by Daewoo.

Arifin said he hopes PT PAL Indonesia would contribute to strengthening the countrys defense in the sea.

PT PAL to build submarine infrastructure in 2016 - ANTARA News



MacanJawa said:


> we got komodo if we buy this HMMWV we not supporting local defence industry



That's exactly my thought too at first and till now still wonder why there is no joint coordination effort to bring what the Armed Forces need and Industrial output result, and talks to mediate and any challenge between them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> That's exactly my thought too at first and till now still wonder why there is no joint coordination effort to bring what the Armed Forces need and Industrial output result, and talks to mediate and any challenge between them




Maybe the marines want to get their toys quikly n don't feel like to wait years before PINDAD finally deliver the toys. We know that PINDAD production capacity are always full right now. Lets see what Rp 700B can actually do to modernize PINDAD's machinary and improve production chain capacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Maybe the marines want to get their toys quikly n don't feel like to wait years before PINDAD finally deliver the toys. We know that PINDAD production capacity are always full right now. Lets see what Rp 700B can actually do to modernize PINDAD's machinary and improve production chain process.



Hmmm the Marines should have long term acquisition programme and made coordination effort to asking any Industrial base in Indonesia to fullfil their needs, hope our Armed forces acquisition programme can follow US armed forces way, they always updating their need and coordinating their need to DARPA programme along with their industrial manufacturing/technological research sector. That's why even Soviet and Russian can't match them in long term arm races

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

--------------------------------
Credit to original Uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Hmmm the Marines should have long term acquisition programme and made coordination effort to asking any Industrial base in Indonesia to fullfil their needs, hope our Armed forces acquisition programme can follow US armed forces way, they always updating their need and coordinating their need to DARPA programme along with their industrial manufacturing/technological research sector. That's why even Soviet and Russian can't match them in long term arm races



Agree. Coordinated defense articles procurement should become priority for TNI and MOD so we don't end up doing so many bidding process with so many vendors if we can agree with common platform that can be use/develop for all TNI branch. We already have many defense products that can be developed further such as ANOA, BADAK, KOMODO, CN-235, NC-212, KCR, PKR, etc, that can be use as common weapon platform. I do see that we are heading that way right now, It's just the process seems progressing a little bit slow.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

























------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NarThoD

*NATIONAL ROCKET *






In 2006, PT Pindad (Persero) is involved in the national rocket development program initiated D230 Ministry of Research and Technology (Research and Technology) in the form of a national consortium consisting of Research and Technology, Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT), National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN ), several universities, as well as state-owned companies such as PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero), PT Krakatao Steel (Persero), and PT LEN Industri (Persero). The national consortium project also received support from the military sources.

D230 rocket developed this consortium is a ballistic missile defense system with a diameter of 122 mm with a range of 20-30 kilometers. The development of a national missile is done by taking the ideal engineering stages, starting from the design requirements and objectives, detailed design, manufacturing, and testing (lab, static, and dynamic).

In this consortium, according to their competencies, PT PINDAD tasked to develop and create a warhead (warhead), fuze, rupture discs, and launch vehicles MLRS (Multi Launch Rocket System) for a single barrel, four, eight, and sixteen.

Next, open cooperation between the Ministry of Defence Research and Technology to develop into R-Han D230 122. redesigned rocket was launched in 2009 at the Air Shooting Range (ASR) TNI-AU) in Lumajang, East Java, and in 2010 in Puslatpur Balfour , South Sumatra.

@madokafc i didnt see previous pages, you're already post the pic above  i'm going to edit it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Guys, relax, still weekend, no need to be that aggressive 

This one will cool your head a bit ........






Bripda Nina, Brimob (Police Special Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Guys, relax, still weekend, no need to be that aggressive
> 
> This one will cool your head a bit ........



hmm it just lately we had so many good news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> hmm it just lately we had so many good news



OK, sis, bring them on....... 

BTW, I also have some works to do to bring our weekend edition alive..... 





Briptu Eka Permata





Bripda Inggried Febrian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to Kentjos, Air Force open house in Riau


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Weekend Edition 
Police Chief Brigadier Priscilla Lamambo from Kendari Police Dept, South East Sulawesi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

The most badass pics of Kopassus
Not when they are pictured with the latest weapons or the latest tactical gears, but when they are deployed in emergency evacuation during the mount merapi volcano eruption.
Putting themselves against the force of nature to save the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

@madokafc @Indos @baukiki88 @pr1v4t33r @anas_nurhafidz @NarThoD 
@Reashot Xigwin 

According to this news,Indonesia,ordered 36 more CAESAR. 
Cheers.



> l’Indonésie, qui aurait commandé 36 systèmes supplémentaires.



L'industrie terrestre face aux nouvelles concurrences-TTU

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Gabriel92 said:


> According to this news,Indonesia,ordered 36 more CAESAR.
> Cheers. L'industrie terrestre face aux nouvelles concurrences-TTU



Is this a new order or the 37 units that we have ordered before? Please update if you found additional info/news regarding this aquisition. thanks.


----------



## Gabriel92

pr1v4t33r said:


> Is this a new order or the 37 units that we have ordered before? Please update if you found additional info/news regarding this aquisition. thanks.



It is a new batch of CAESAR systems. 
It would bring the total number of CAESAR at 73. (37+36)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Gabriel92 said:


> It is a new batch of CAESAR systems.
> It would bring the total number of CAESAR at 73. (36+37)



The news is still unclear to me, will have wait for another info/news to confirm it, before we can celebrate this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

it's good if we are truly ordered more CAESAR, as far as i know, this time Infantry branch will get more additional fire power in the name of Artillery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Weekend Edition:

Sory for off topic, but this is interesting. Even Western people can make Radio Control (Toy) planes with jet turbine and thrust vectoring with Su 30 airframe. And look the maneuverability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pindad Anoa2 6x6






Pindad Komodo 4x4





Pindad AMX-13 105 Modernization





Hovercraft Kartika





Pindad SBS light tracked IFV




.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Joint Exercise





















------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------













.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NarThoD

Jupiter Acrobatic team, seconds before crashed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pindad Badak 6x6 wheeled 90mm gun IFV













Pindad Komodo 4x4 Recon













Pindad Komodo Atlas Firing Station









.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Boeing P-8 Poseidon: Sang Dewa Laut Incaran Patroli Maritim TNI AU | Indomiliter.com

If it's true, then it will become a major leaps for our surveillance capability


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Gultor Denjaka 
Credit : Dispen Kormar











Photo by Muhammad Raden/Pacific Press/LightRocket

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

At ampera

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

LAPAN Stop its Stealth Fighter Program,

Yah, after KFX/IFX project becomes so clear and move forward, government maybe thinks that we should not having two Stealth Fighter Program simultaneously, but I personally think we should continue this research to prepare our young engineers handling IFX development about 8 years to come. Lapan also said that this project is mere a research one.

Quite sad to understand that this project is discontinued because of lack of funding. Not really large though, just to add more engineers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

MARSOC and MARINIR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

KRI 518 had been launched since last September 2014






Setelah melalui persiapan dan perhitungan yang matang, akhirnya Kapal Angkut Tank (AT-I) pesanan Kemenhan RI pada tanggal 26 September 2014 akhirnya dapat diluncurkan dengan selamat di area Building Berth Kalimati Galangan – I DKB dengan menggunakan peluncuran airbag system. Peluncuran tersebut dilaksanakan oleh DKB Galangan – I bekerjasama dengan mitranya yaitu PT. Samudera Rasaki Teknindo (Smart) yang bergerak dibidang marine service, salvage dan underwater works yang berkantor pusat di Batam.

Peluncuran yang disaksikan oleh Direksi DKB, GM Galangan I beserta staf dan para undangan dari Kemenhan RI, TNI – AL, Syahbandar, dll dimulai pada tanggal 25 September 2014. Tetapi karena pada saat pelepasan Stop-block terdapat adanya kendala, sehingga ketinggian air pasang laut yang dipersyaratkan sudah mulai surut, sehingga peluncuran dilanjutkan pada hari berikutnya yaitu pada tanggal 26 September 2014 untuk mendapatkan air pasang yang dipersyaratkan kembali. Sehingga pada hari kedua tersebut kapal dapat diluncurkan dengan lancar dan selamat.

Dalam proses peluncuran tersebut dipergunakan 24 unit Airbag milik PT. Smart, yang terdiri dari 10 unit ukuran panjang 14 M diameter 1,8 M dan 14 unit Airbag ukuran panjang 12 M diamter 1,5 M. Alat-alat pendukung yang diperlukan seperti 2 Unit Tug Boat, 1 Unit Speed Boat, Compressor, Alat-alat Angkat seperti Crane dan Forklift, Safety Concerte Block, Winch, dll yang disiapkan oleh Galangan – I.

Proses Peluncuran dengan Airbag System ini sudah sering dilakukan oleh PT. Smart di berbagai medan dan bermacam-macam lokasi. Bahkan PT. Smart berpengalaman juga meluncurkan kapal-kapal yang jaraknya cukup jauh dari pantai.seperti kapal-kapal yang karam diberbagai lokasi akibat Tsunami di Aceh beberapa tahun yang lalu. Untuk proses peluncuran Kapal AT-I yang beratnya sekitar 2.600 Ton (Displacement) dan kemiringan landasan luncur sekitar 2,6 derajat termasuk kemiringan yang cukup tajam untuk teknik peluncuran dengan Airbag. Sehingga diperlukan kehati-hatian dan persiapan serta perhitungan yang matang sebelum proses peluncuran dilaksanakan.

Peluncuran Kapal AT-I Menggunakan Airbag System di Galangan-I | DKB


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Yonif 400/raider Gultor




Grob at jogja airshow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Colibri about to land





Nomad




Stop!!!




At night




Dragon FLY




Inside




Penerbal







Credit in pic

Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Darat (TNI-AD) menggelar uji coba alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) baru berupa meriam Howitzer 155 mm KH-179 buatan Korea Selatan sebanyak 18 unit di Pantai Watu Godek, Kecamatan Tempursari (17/03).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian, US marines conduct shooting exercise*
Minggu, 22 Maret 2015 20:29 WIB | 401 Views




The Indonesian were involved in a shooting drill at the Baluran Marine Combat Training Center with US Marine in Karangtekok, Situbondo, East Java, on Sunday (March 22, 2015). (ANTARA/Sertu Mar Kuwadi)

Situbondo (ANTARA News) - Members of Indonesian and US Marine Corps were involved in a shooting drill at the Baluran Marine Combat Training Center in Karangtekok, Situbondo, East Java, on Sunday.

The exercise involving the Indonesian Marine Corps Amphibious Reconnaissance Unit and the US Marsoc marine special unit was monitored by the commander of the exercise task force, Major Freddy Ardiansyah, operation staff office of the Marine Corps, Major Brian Iwan Prang and operations section officer Captain Aristoyudho.

The exercise code-named "Lantern Iron 15-5524" was aimed at improving individual technical and tactical capability and knowledge of personnel in the use of guns.

Various types of guns were used in the exercise that began on March 19 including pistol, M4, MP5, SS-1, Syeyr and Sniper rifles.

Shooting materials given by US Marsoc soldiers include theories as well as practical exercises including correct way of holding guns, correct shooting position and how to deal with problematic guns.

Freddy Ardiansyah said, according to a press statement from the Marine Corps, exercise also included reaction shooting and shooting with a barricade.

"The aim of the Lantern Iron 15-5524 is improving the knowledge and technica1 and practical capabilities of Amphibious Reconnaissance Unit personnel and cooperation with US Marsoc in the military field," he said.

He said theories given in a classroom include first-aid service to victims of war, combat patrol, identification as well as explosives handling.

Field exercises meanwhile include sniper shooting, city combat operations, swamp forest patrol, pioneer swimming exercise, amphibious raid, advanced coastal reconnaissance and survival.

He said the exercise is also carried out in Lampon combat training center in Banyuwangi, East Java.

_(Reported by Masuki M. Astro/Uu.H-YH/B003)

Indonesian, US marines conduct shooting exercise - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Indonesian anti-terrorism police raid house of man suspected of financing IS supporters
*abc.net.au/news/2015-03-23/indonesia-raid-house-of-man-suspected-of-financing-is-supporters/6339536*

Indonesia's anti-terrorism police have raided the house of a man suspected of financing supporters of the Islamic State (IS) militants. The man, reportedly known as Amin Mude, was suspected of helping 16 people travel from Indonesia to Syria to fight with Islamic State militants.

Indonesia's government owned newswire Antara reported that the anti-terrorism police squad, Densus-88, raided his house and arrested him in the early hours of yesterday morning. The head of Densus-88, senior commissioner Faisal Tayib, was quoted saying that Amin Mude had been arrested for a terrorism crime. Indonesia is holding a seminar today, to discuss how to tackle terrorism and Islamic State supporters.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Víðarr

*


madokafc said:



Indonesian, US marines conduct shooting exercise

Click to expand...

*


madokafc said:


> *Minggu, 22 Maret 2015 20:29 WIB | 401 Views*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *The Indonesian were involved in a shooting drill at the Baluran Marine Combat Training Center with US Marine in Karangtekok, Situbondo, East Java, on Sunday (March 22, 2015). (ANTARA/Sertu Mar Kuwadi)*
> 
> *Situbondo (ANTARA News) - Members of Indonesian and US Marine Corps were involved in a shooting drill at the Baluran Marine Combat Training Center in Karangtekok, Situbondo, East Java, on Sunday.*
> 
> *The exercise involving the Indonesian Marine Corps Amphibious Reconnaissance Unit and the US Marsoc marine special unit was monitored by the commander of the exercise task force, Major Freddy Ardiansyah, operation staff office of the Marine Corps, Major Brian Iwan Prang and operations section officer Captain Aristoyudho.*
> 
> *The exercise code-named "Lantern Iron 15-5524" was aimed at improving individual technical and tactical capability and knowledge of personnel in the use of guns.*
> 
> *Various types of guns were used in the exercise that began on March 19 including pistol, M4, MP5, SS-1, Syeyr and Sniper rifles.*
> 
> *Shooting materials given by US Marsoc soldiers include theories as well as practical exercises including correct way of holding guns, correct shooting position and how to deal with problematic guns.*
> 
> *Freddy Ardiansyah said, according to a press statement from the Marine Corps, exercise also included reaction shooting and shooting with a barricade.*
> 
> *"The aim of the Lantern Iron 15-5524 is improving the knowledge and technica1 and practical capabilities of Amphibious Reconnaissance Unit personnel and cooperation with US Marsoc in the military field," he said.*
> 
> *He said theories given in a classroom include first-aid service to victims of war, combat patrol, identification as well as explosives handling.*
> 
> *Field exercises meanwhile include sniper shooting, city combat operations, swamp forest patrol, pioneer swimming exercise, amphibious raid, advanced coastal reconnaissance and survival.*
> 
> *He said the exercise is also carried out in Lampon combat training center in Banyuwangi, East Java.*
> 
> *(Reported by Masuki M. Astro/Uu.H-YH/B003)*
> 
> *Indonesian, US marines conduct shooting exercise - ANTARA New*




Ma'am, is this O.K. for this thread. It technically relates to Indonesian politics, but it does touch on Japanese-Indo defense cooperation too. If this doesn't fit the theme of the thread, please let me know so I can tailor my posts. Thanks

*Indonesia's president says China has no legal claim to South China Sea: newspaper*

Indonesian President Joko Widodo says China's claims to the majority of the South China Sea have "no legal foundation in international law," Japan's Yomiuri newspaper reported.

The comments, in an interview published on Sunday ahead of visits to Japan and China this week, were the first time Widodo, who took office in October, has taken a position on the South China Sea dispute.

Indonesia, the largest country in Southeast Asia, has been a self-appointed broker in the myriad territorial disputes between its neighbors and China over the South China Sea.

"We need peace and stability in the Asia-Pacific region. It is important to have political and security stability to build up our economic growth," Widodo was quoted as saying in an English version of the interview published on Monday.

"So we support the Code of Conduct (of the South China Sea) and also dialogue between China and Japan, China and ASEAN."

Widodo also confirmed that he and Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, whom he meets later on Monday, would sign a defense cooperation agreement that would cover "how to work with" Japan's military, and "search and rescue operations, humanitarian assistance, and cyber defense", the Yomiuri reported.

Japan has already bolstered partnerships with the Philippines and Vietnam, the two countries most at odds with China over territorial rows in the South China Sea. Japan itself is embroiled in a bitter dispute with China over uninhabited islands in the East China Sea, further to the north.

Widodo also said he hoped to discuss maritime cooperation with Japan's coast guard "because Japan has good experience to manage its waters", the newspaper reported.

Widodo will visit China immediately after his stop in Japan. Indonesia and China have a more developed military relationship and Jakarta has bought Chinese-made missiles and other military hardware.

From Indonesia's president says China has no legal claim to South China Sea: newspaper| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

after chosing Su-35, Indonesia is looking for another fighter as her part to build up a credible Air Defense System

One of the most anticipated contender is Rafale, credit to tigaway, Irwin Day and ARC.co.id, picture taken at Halim Perdana Kusuma Air Force Base

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## baukiki88

madokafc said:


> after chosing Su-35, Indonesia is looking for another fighter as her part to build up a credible Air Defense System
> 
> One of the most anticipated contender is Rafale, credit to tigaway, Irwin Day and ARC.co.id, picture taken at Halim Perdana Kusuma Air Force Base
> 
> View attachment 206021


Hope we buy both SU35 and RAFALE f-3


----------



## Nike

Víðarr said:


> Ma'am, is this O.K. for this thread. It technically relates to Indonesian politics, but it does touch on Japanese-Indo defense cooperation too. If this doesn't fit the theme of the thread, please let me know so I can tailor my posts. Thanks
> 
> *Indonesia's president says China has no legal claim to South China Sea: newspaper*
> 
> Indonesian President Joko Widodo says China's claims to the majority of the South China Sea have "no legal foundation in international law," Japan's Yomiuri newspaper reported.
> 
> The comments, in an interview published on Sunday ahead of visits to Japan and China this week, were the first time Widodo, who took office in October, has taken a position on the South China Sea dispute.
> 
> Indonesia, the largest country in Southeast Asia, has been a self-appointed broker in the myriad territorial disputes between its neighbors and China over the South China Sea.
> 
> "We need peace and stability in the Asia-Pacific region. It is important to have political and security stability to build up our economic growth," Widodo was quoted as saying in an English version of the interview published on Monday.
> 
> "So we support the Code of Conduct (of the South China Sea) and also dialogue between China and Japan, China and ASEAN."
> 
> Widodo also confirmed that he and Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, whom he meets later on Monday, would sign a defense cooperation agreement that would cover "how to work with" Japan's military, and "search and rescue operations, humanitarian assistance, and cyber defense", the Yomiuri reported.
> 
> Japan has already bolstered partnerships with the Philippines and Vietnam, the two countries most at odds with China over territorial rows in the South China Sea. Japan itself is embroiled in a bitter dispute with China over uninhabited islands in the East China Sea, further to the north.
> 
> Widodo also said he hoped to discuss maritime cooperation with Japan's coast guard "because Japan has good experience to manage its waters", the newspaper reported.
> 
> Widodo will visit China immediately after his stop in Japan. Indonesia and China have a more developed military relationship and Jakarta has bought Chinese-made missiles and other military hardware.
> 
> From Indonesia's president says China has no legal claim to South China Sea: newspaper| Reuters



As i said so many times before, Indonesia has a warry approach toward South China Sea issue, and a wrong move will be fatal for us


----------



## initial_d

baukiki88 said:


> Hope we buy both SU35 and RAFALE f-3


Enough with f-16 and sukhoi family for our frontline fighter, we dont need another type that complicate maintenance and other

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Víðarr said:


> *Indonesia's president says China has no legal claim to South China Sea: newspaper*
> 
> Indonesian President Joko Widodo says China's claims to the majority of the South China Sea have "no legal foundation in international law," Japan's Yomiuri newspaper reported.
> 
> The comments, in an interview published on Sunday ahead of visits to Japan and China this week, were the first time Widodo, who took office in October, has taken a position on the South China Sea dispute.
> 
> Indonesia, the largest country in Southeast Asia, has been a self-appointed broker in the myriad territorial disputes between its neighbors and China over the South China Sea.
> 
> "We need peace and stability in the Asia-Pacific region. It is important to have political and security stability to build up our economic growth," Widodo was quoted as saying in an English version of the interview published on Monday.
> 
> "So we support the Code of Conduct (of the South China Sea) and also dialogue between China and Japan, China and ASEAN."
> 
> Widodo also confirmed that he and Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, whom he meets later on Monday, would sign a defense cooperation agreement that would cover "how to work with" Japan's military, and "search and rescue operations, humanitarian assistance, and cyber defense", the Yomiuri reported.
> 
> Japan has already bolstered partnerships with the Philippines and Vietnam, the two countries most at odds with China over territorial rows in the South China Sea. Japan itself is embroiled in a bitter dispute with China over uninhabited islands in the East China Sea, further to the north.
> 
> Widodo also said he hoped to discuss maritime cooperation with Japan's coast guard "because Japan has good experience to manage its waters", the newspaper reported.
> 
> Widodo will visit China immediately after his stop in Japan. Indonesia and China have a more developed military relationship and Jakarta has bought Chinese-made missiles and other military hardware.
> 
> From Indonesia's president says China has no legal claim to South China Sea: newspaper| Reuters



Finally somebody has the balls to speak up.


----------



## Indos

That Rafale is there to make Russia keep their promise on their TOT offering, so we have several options........

I will oppose such move if we really intend to buy it along with Su-35. Strategically thinking, this current 10 years until 2024, should be the time to improve our defense industry into a level that can match many western nation, along with so many research conducted at LAPAN, LIPI, BPPT etc

It is better to use the money to fund LAPAN to make military satellite than buying Rafale. Remote sensing technology being put on our indigenous satellite also can cover all of our areas, so we wont need too much MPA planes. Military satellite is also needed to maximize AWACS planes capabilities during war time. The fragile moment in this region in which our country should build up their military in huge way is at 2024 above, when USA is not as strong as before, and China becomes so huge. We cannot build up massive military hardware that dont hurt our economy and current account if we dont take our current research needs and demand seriously.

This baby needs some money too.....Some money in defense budget should be used for domestic research. It was done under SBY administration, and this strategy should be continued as well. Just dont get it of *why this project should be stopped because of government budget in Lapan not enough to add another engineers. *We have already had enough infrastructure for designing planes at LAPAN. The project can prepare transfer of technology from old engineer into younger ones, a generation that will likely take responsibility for IFX development beyond 2024 moment.


----------



## Nike

Otherwise, Rafale is much different from the rest as her can be used as several different roles with each of their roles can be done in a perfect way. She can be used as mini ELINT and SIGINT aircraft,and can be used as part of electronic warfare an area she is capable to match the Growler. She can be used as air interdiction roles, in which she is much in the league of F-15E, she is capable to perform interceptor roles in a way like the venerable F-5 and other light fighter as she is nimble and maneuverable. She is your omnirole Fighter Aircraft


----------



## toke115

Brimob

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d

toke115 said:


> Brimob
> View attachment 206035
> 
> View attachment 206036
> 
> View attachment 206037
> 
> View attachment 206039
> 
> View attachment 206040
> 
> View attachment 206041


T Those brimob look badass, whats type and origin of the last pic with automatic sniper rifle?


----------



## toke115

@initial_d Accuracy International AX338


----------



## Nike

credit to tigaway again and ARC

Dual seater Rafale

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

toke115 said:


> @initial_d Accuracy International AX338


I thought only kopassus that uses lapua magnum cartridges here in indo, wow police gear are impressive



madokafc said:


> credit to tigaway again and ARC
> 
> Dual seater Rafale
> 
> View attachment 206046





madokafc said:


> credit to tigaway again and ARC
> 
> Dual seater Rafale
> 
> View attachment 206046


Do the french have the habbit selling their fighter abroad with full spec or do they down graded it tomonkey type?


----------



## Nike

initial_d said:


> I thought only kopassus that uses lapua magnum cartridges here in indo, wow police gear are impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the french have the habbit selling their fighter abroad with full spec or do they down graded it tomonkey type?



According to your own requirement, money is talking surely


----------



## Carlosa

madokafc said:


> after chosing Su-35, Indonesia is looking for another fighter as her part to build up a credible Air Defense System
> 
> One of the most anticipated contender is Rafale, credit to tigaway, Irwin Day and ARC.co.id, picture taken at Halim Perdana Kusuma Air Force Base
> 
> View attachment 206021



Rafale is a very good choice, better than Typhoon, Rafale is a true multi role fighter, something that Typhoon is not, Typhoon at this point is an air superiority fighter and trench 3 upgrades will give it more of a multi role capability, but trench 3 is proceeding very slowly. 

Rafale has the best sensor fusion of all the European fighters and there are rumors of classified features that I would not know if they would be available for export models such as active stealth (where the plane detects the incoming radar signal and emits an equal signal of opposite phase to counteract and nullify those incoming signals).



madokafc said:


> According to your own requirement, money is talking surely



Do you know how much is Indonesia paying for Caesar systems? How many did Indonesia order?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Carlosa said:


> Rafale is a very good choice, better than Typhoon, Rafale is a true multi role fighter, something that Typhoon is not, Typhoon at this point is an air superiority fighter and trench 3 upgrades will give it more of a multi role capability, but trench 3 is proceeding very slowly.
> 
> Rafale has the best sensor fusion of all the European fighters and there are rumors of classified features that I would not know if they would be available for export models such as active stealth (where the plane detects the incoming radar signal and emits an equal signal of opposite phase to counteract and nullify those incoming signals).



It still for near term programme, the budget yet to be given because the programme is much expensive we want to build another three squadron of fighter. The other one is will go for F-16 block 52++ and the other two will goes for open tender. 

But at least Air Force has getting the acc from Government to goes through Su-35 decision and the paper works yet to be done first.



Carlosa said:


> Rafale is a very good choice, better than Typhoon, Rafale is a true multi role fighter, something that Typhoon is not, Typhoon at this point is an air superiority fighter and trench 3 upgrades will give it more of a multi role capability, but trench 3 is proceeding very slowly.
> 
> Rafale has the best sensor fusion of all the European fighters and there are rumors of classified features that I would not know if they would be available for export models such as active stealth (where the plane detects the incoming radar signal and emits an equal signal of opposite phase to counteract and nullify those incoming signals).
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know how much is Indonesia paying for Caesar systems? How many did Indonesia order?



CAESAR, we getting atleast 37 example, the prices for the system alone is atleast 140 million US dollar, but the total prices for the whole deal i don't know, because Indonesia paid more for technologycal transfer to be used for building National radar artillery system and propellant factory. And according to several sources, etc ARC.co.id we will getting more SPH artillery from France, we had requirement for two wheeled mobile artillery brigades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

toke115 said:


> Brimob
> View attachment 206035
> 
> View attachment 206036
> 
> View attachment 206037
> 
> View attachment 206039
> 
> View attachment 206040
> 
> View attachment 206041


1st photo ... AK-102 ？？？


----------



## baukiki88

baukiki88 said:


> Hope we buy both SU35 and RAFALE f-3





initial_d said:


> Enough with f-16 and sukhoi family for our frontline fighter, we dont need another type that complicate maintenance and other





Indos said:


> That Rafale is there to make Russia keep their promise on their TOT offering, so we have several options........
> 
> I will oppose such move if we really intend to buy it along with Su-35. Strategically thinking, this current 10 years until 2024, should be the time to improve our defense industry into a level that can match many western nation, along with so many research conducted at LAPAN, LIPI, BPPT etc
> 
> It is better to use the money to fund LAPAN to make military satellite than buying Rafale. Remote sensing technology being put on our indigenous satellite also can cover all of our areas, so we wont need too much MPA planes. Military satellite is also needed to maximize AWACS planes capabilities during war time. The fragile moment in this region in which our country should build up their military in huge way is at 2024 above, when USA is not as strong as before, and China becomes so huge. We cannot build up massive military hardware that dont hurt our economy and current account if we dont take our current research needs and demand seriously.
> 
> This baby needs some money too.....Some money in defense budget should be used for domestic research. It was done under SBY administration, and this strategy should be continued as well. Just dont get it of *why this project should be stopped because of government budget in Lapan not enough to add another engineers. *We have already had enough infrastructure for designing planes at LAPAN. The project can prepare transfer of technology from old engineer into younger ones, a generation that will likely take responsibility for IFX development beyond 2024 moment.





Indos said:


> That Rafale is there to make Russia keep their promise on their TOT offering, so we have several options........
> 
> I will oppose such move if we really intend to buy it along with Su-35. Strategically thinking, this current 10 years until 2024, should be the time to improve our defense industry into a level that can match many western nation, along with so many research conducted at LAPAN, LIPI, BPPT etc
> 
> It is better to use the money to fund LAPAN to make military satellite than buying Rafale. Remote sensing technology being put on our indigenous satellite also can cover all of our areas, so we wont need too much MPA planes. Military satellite is also needed to maximize AWACS planes capabilities during war time. The fragile moment in this region in which our country should build up their military in huge way is at 2024 above, when USA is not as strong as before, and China becomes so huge. We cannot build up massive military hardware that dont hurt our economy and current account if we dont take our current research needs and demand seriously.
> 
> This baby needs some money too.....Some money in defense budget should be used for domestic research. It was done under SBY administration, and this strategy should be continued as well. Just dont get it of *why this project should be stopped because of government budget in Lapan not enough to add another engineers. *We have already had enough infrastructure for designing planes at LAPAN. The project can prepare transfer of technology from old engineer into younger ones, a generation that will likely take responsibility for IFX development beyond 2024 moment.


I thought we are adding 3 squads of fighter for 2014-2019? 1 sk for SU 35 (f-5 replacement) 2 sk for ( hawk replacement) ?

I dont think we should worry about the maintenance. This F 16 will be retired in 10 yrs anyway.
I would rather have the RAFALE instead of F 16 because it can carry meteor missiles. We are only allowed to buy amraam c5 the most which is below singapore and australia c7 and of course way below the meteor.

For military satellite, yes we should have 1-2 at least. I believe the budget should be there.

For f 16 replacement, I doubt the IFX will be ready by 2024. I even doubt it can be a successful project because its all depends on korean govt. If korean say stop then its stop. Nothing we can do.


----------



## Nike

@baukiki88 

1. no hawk is going to be replaced in near future, simply we will adding more squadron of fighter
2. From where your confident is came from regarding the Falcon?
3. IFX, will be failed? everything can be failed from the starts of projects, even we can reach a failed result when trying to bought Su-35, just giving a little optimism and plan b or plan c will bring no harm



cnleio said:


> 1st photo ... AK-102 ？？？
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 206079



Yup thats AK102, our Police Department bought a lot of them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

cnleio said:


> 1st photo ... AK-102 ？？？
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 206079



Yep, our police imported thousands of AK 100 series

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Close up
Credit : irwin day




some source said that A400 will stay in halim till 27 march

Yonif 100/Raider
Credit in pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Junior Officer Combat Instructor Training Course 2014 - Queensland

































.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## toke115

nufix said:


> Yep, our police imported thousands of AK 100 series




and hundreds of AUG Steyr 






and AR 15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Densus 88 raiding ISIS hideout (22/3/15)
















.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> Densus 88 raiding ISIS hideout (22/3/15)
> View attachment 206216
> 
> View attachment 206217
> 
> View attachment 206218
> 
> View attachment 206219
> 
> .



Khawarij people, seems that this hadith is so true, all of them from Bukhari book (shahih) / Perceived as True hadith

A narration attributed to Unknown reports:

“ I asked Sahl bin Hunaif, "Did you hear the Prophet saying anything about Al-Khawarij?" He said, "I heard him saying while pointing his hand towards Iraq. "There will appear in it (i.e, Iraq) some people who will recite the Quran but it will not go beyond their throats, and they will go out from (leave) Islam as an arrow darts through the game's body.' " [3]

ISIS comes first from Iraq, and then go to Syria

A narration attributed to Unknown reports:

“ “There will come towards the end of time a group of people, young men, they have the most grandiose visions, they are speaking the best speech that you will ever hear of any man. But they will leave Islam like an arrow leaves its prey.” [5]

A narration attributed to Unknown reports:

“ After the Battle of Hunain the Prophet (s) - in distributing the booty - gave preference to a number of non-Muslims. His aim was to attract them to Islam Hurqus ibn Zuhair. rebuked the Prophet (s) by saying to him: "Be just in your distribution O Messenger of Allah."

The Prophet was incensed by this remark and responded by saying:"Then who can be called just if I am not just?"

To this the Prophet added:

"There will come a time when a group of people will leave our ranks. They will recite the Quran with fervour and passion (lit. "With tongues that are moist".) but its spirit will not go beyond their throats. They will leave our ranks in the manner of an arrow when it shoots from its bow." [4]

Khawarij - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

We don't need to cite the hadith to clearly see that ISIS isn't in any means representation of Islam and muslim community. Doesn't care if it's called khawarij or just trash. I don't think it's necessary to search islamic literature just merely to find justification to deny this ideology other than using our own common sense, wisdom and conciousness as human being.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

It is indeed necessary as it is more like ideology based force, in order to tackle that ideology we need to bring some light about it. Using just force sometime is not really that effective to combat these people.

Some people just has stubborn mind. And maybe you haven seen them, but I do. And even in this PDF, you can see ISIS supporter here, I even had an argumentation with some of them before. Only by clear Islamic literature they can be brought into a truth of Islam. Internet has become one of the successful tool to gather their follower. Posting just photo even dont help any much on the fight against ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

Pesawat Tempur Rafale Perancis Unjuk Gigi Pada TNI dan Pemereintah | Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara
*French Rafale fighter show off to TNI and Government - 03/23/2015*

Two French Rafale fighter aircraft landed at Halim Air Base Monday (23/3), to presentations and demos characteristics of the fighter aircraft in the presence of the military officials also Government. The arrival of one of the reliable fighter in the world today, is facilitated by the PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI), after convening the Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace 2015, in Malaysia a few days ago.Imam Muhtofa of PT DI said there are two types, namely single-seat Rafale and double seat with five pilots who came to Indonesia. The goal for the presentation and demonstration of the close of the characteristics of the Rafale fighter, so it may be a consideration for the military and government for an alternative to the F 5 E Tiger Air Force.Meanwhile Major Pilot A. Zailani which is the Section Chief of Operations and Training, Department of Surgery air base Halim said on Tuesday (24/3) There will be three flights Air Rafale demonstration conducted by the Air Force fighter pilot from the air base Iswahyudi, Madiun. While On Wednesday (25/3) is planned to be adajoyflight the Rafale aircraft carrying officials from the government that the defense ministry and army and Air Force Headquarters In addition to these two Rafale fighter, also landed at Halim air base an Airbus A 400 as a support activity transporting the equipment and its crew Rafale technique.


----------



## Nike

Rafale will be shown off before Indonesian Air Force Top Brass at Wednesday 25/3/2015 in Jakarta

wish i can see her.
















@Gabriel92 she is a beauty, what i am already know is, my government wanna to build three more Fighter squadron (but one squadron maybe will be for another type of Falcon so just left two squadron of fighter for open tender) and that's the reason they came to showing their product before our top brass.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

madokafc said:


> CAESAR, we getting atleast 37 example, the prices for the system alone is atleast 140 million US dollar, but the total prices for the whole deal i don't know, because Indonesia paid more for technologycal transfer to be used for building National radar artillery system and propellant factory. And according to several sources, etc ARC.co.id we will getting more SPH artillery from France, we had requirement for two wheeled mobile artillery brigades.



Thank you, that comes down to $3.8 million per unit with tot.

Do you remember how much is Indonesia paying for MICA and Exocet block 3 missiles?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> @Gabriel92 she is a beauty, what i am already know is, my government wanna to build three more Fighter squadron (but one squadron maybe will be for another type of Falcon so just left two squadron of fighter for open tender) and that's the reason they came to showing their product before our top brass.




So we will have 4 new sqadron in the near future?
1 sqn Su-35
1 sqn F16 Viper ?
2 sqn Rafale/Gripen/Typhoon

Buying fighter squadrons like a Bos!

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Carlosa said:


> Thank you, that comes down to $3 million per unit and that seems to be the typical price.
> 
> Do you remember how much is Indonesia paying for MICA and Exocet block 3 missiles?



Hmm doesn't know, they have been in one package with Sigma class, the best guesses is from Gabriel92 list prices

all has been clear today

Dua pesawat tempur C-01 Rafale Prancis unjuk kebolehan di Jakarta - ANTARA News



pr1v4t33r said:


> So we will have 4 new sqadron in the near future?
> 1 sqn Su-35
> 1 sqn F16 Viper ?
> 2 sqn Rafale/Gripen/Typhoon
> 
> Buying fighter squadrons like a Bos!
> 
> .



look at the link

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

madokafc said:


> Hmm doesn't know, they have been in one package with Sigma class, the best guesses is from Gabriel92 list prices



Oh so Indonesia got the Sigma price including all the missiles, interesting, when Damen announced the Sigma deal for Vietnam we all felt that it was very expensive, but at that time we didn't think that included the missiles. Only recently one blogger said that it included the missiles, but I was not totally sure, but if Indonesia got it like that, as a package, then that's the confirmation. @Yorozuya this confirms it.

As I see it, the Sigma ships are priced very reasonably, its the French missiles that make the package very expensive. 

Don't think can trust those prices from Gabriel, they are way too low.

The euro is very low now, time to order European stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

@Carlosa

Maybe it will be the right time to bought Rafale hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Dua pesawat tempur C-01 Rafale Prancis unjuk kebolehan di Jakarta - ANTARA News
> look at the link




Thanks for the link, very reassuring. 64 new fighters jets, Great news!


----------



## William Hung

Carlosa said:


> Oh so Indonesia got the Sigma price including all the missiles, interesting, when Damen announced the Sigma deal for Vietnam we all felt that it was very expensive, but at that time we didn't think that included the missiles. Only recently one blogger said that it included the missiles, but I was not totally sure, but if Indonesia got it like that, as a package, then that's the confirmation. @Yorozuya this confirms it.
> 
> As I see it, the Sigma ships are priced very reasonably, its the French missiles that make the package very expensive.
> 
> Don't think can trust those prices from Gabriel, they are way too low.
> 
> The euro is very low now, time to order European stuff.



Hmm that doesn't confirm it for me. Even if Indonesia paid the Sigma as a whole package, it doesn't mean that the $350 mil quoted for VN covers the whole package . I'll have to give MBDA a call tomorrow. Do you know the mobile number of the French President?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

Does the TNI AU have the right to test the rafale againts our su-30


----------



## baukiki88

pr1v4t33r said:


> So we will have 4 new sqadron in the near future?
> 1 sqn Su-35
> 1 sqn F16 Viper ?
> 2 sqn Rafale/Gripen/Typhoon
> 
> Buying fighter squadrons like a Bos!
> 
> .


Thats look like a good combination. 1 su, 1 viper, 2 rafale.

Hope the Rafale include TOT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Yorozuya said:


> What is it that has been made clear? The link only said that 2 Rafale will give some demonstration flights?



on those article lies this paragraphs
_
Bukan cuma Skuadron Udara 14 (di mana Tiger II tergabung) yang akan dicarikan pengganti pesawat tempurnya, melainkan akan juga dibangun tiga skuadron udara tempur baru. 

Jika diasumsikan satu skuadron berkekuatan 12 hingga 18 pesawat terbang maka diperlukan 48 hingga 64 unit pesawat tempur baru dilengkapi sistem pendukung, sistem perawatan dan pemeliharaan, sistem pelatihan, dan lain-lain. 
_
if roughly translates into English will be

Not just Air Squadron 14 (where Tiger II incorporated) which will look for a replacement fighter, but will also build three new combat air squadron.

Assuming a squadron of magnitude of 12 to 18 aircraft would require 48 to 64 units of new fighter aircraft equipped with a support system, system care and maintenance, training systems, and others.

So in summary beside 16 Su-35 in which had been confirmed several days ago by Chief of Armed Forces Moeldoko, Indonesia currently looking for at least 36 to 48 more of combat aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

initial_d said:


> Does the TNI AU have the right to test the rafale againts our su-30



I hope they are doing that now, testing Rafale with F-16 block 52 and Su 27, it will be a very valuable information to gather. We of course can do it, since we also have tested our Su 27/ 30 with F 18 SH Australia at Pitch Black, Darwin. No Problemo. Just dont know whether France allow it, If they are confident on their plane, they should.........

BVR combat of course will be won by Rafale. Testing how effective their AESA is (and other avionics, like jamming system) in real combat is another valuable information to gather.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Yorozuya said:


> Hmm that doesn't confirm it for me. Even if Indonesia paid the Sigma as a whole package, it doesn't mean that the $350 mil quoted for VN covers the whole package . I'll have to give MBDA a call tomorrow. Do you know the mobile number of the French President?



Then the next question for @madokafc would be: how much Indonesia paid for the Sigma package?

I'll send you the number for Hollande by pm, he told me not to make it public.

Checking prices, in 2012 India paid 1.9 million euro for MICA, so figure not less than 2 million now.
Exocet is around $4 million now (around 3.7 million euro).

According to my calculations, each Vietnamese Sigma includes $50 million worth of Exocets and $42 million worth of MICAs. These prices are at current euro rates, if we consider at the time of the contract in 2013, then it would be around 20% more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Three more countries plan to buy warships from Indonesia*
Senin, 23 Maret 2015 18:26 WIB | 402 Views




Documentation of Indonesian Navy LPD class KRI Banjarmasin-592 in amphibious role to let Indonesian Marine tanks land in Mapalus Beach, North Sulawesi, last year. This Indonesian Navy LPD class may easily convert into a kind of helicopter carrier platform. (FOTO ANTARA/Basrul Haq)

Surabaya (ANTARA News) - Three more countries plan to buy warships from Indonesia after earlier the Philippines ordered two units the type of _Strategic Sealift Vessel-1_ (SSV).

M Firmansyah Arifin, the president director of the state owned shipbuilding company, PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) with its headquarter in Surabaya, East Java, said the orders from foreign countries constitutes a challenge and a reflection of confidence in the reputation of the company. 

"Many countries have indicated interest in our products. Currently three countries agreed to cooperate with us in building warships," he said .

He refused to give name of the countries beyond saying most of them are Southeast Asian countries. He said the warships wanted by the three countries are the type of _Landing Platform Dock_ (LPD). 

Indonesian Navy has six warships in this class that could easily convert into helicopter platform warship, namely KRI Banjarmasin-590.

Earlier, PT PAL Indonesia delivered two units of warship the type of _Strategic Sealift Vessel-1_ (SSV) for its defense ministry.

Firmansyah, the warships measured 123 meter long and 21.8 meter wide at a price of US$90 million with a deal signed after a tight and long international tender. 

The warhips could carry four tanks, four trucks, a mobile hospital and two jeeps and two helicopters with a maximum speed of 16 knots and machine capacity of 2 x 2,920 kW.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Based on the latest development and news, looks like Indonesian Air Force not just looking for replacement fighter to the old F-5E Tigers in the 14th Squadron but also looking for new fighters to fill the 3 new squadrons. So far Su-30 Super Flankers most likely to replace the F-5E in the 14th Sqn. But we also looking for new fighters to fill the ranks in 3 new squadron. The candidates are Rafale, Gripen, Eurofighter Typhoon and F-16 Block 60. Waiting for major procurement of 48 - 64 new fighters in this 2nd MEF. Lets hope its not more than two types of fighters or we will have a nightmare of logistic, supply and maintenance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> @baukiki88
> 
> 1. no hawk is going to be replaced in near future, simply we will adding more squadron of fighter
> 2. From where your confident is came from regarding the Falcon?
> 3. IFX, will be failed? everything can be failed from the starts of projects, even we can reach a failed result when trying to bought Su-35, just giving a little optimism and plan b or plan c will bring no harm
> 
> 
> 
> Yup thats AK102, our Police Department bought a lot of them
> 
> View attachment 206081



About 20 thousands of it.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Marines BMP 3f - active 54, order 50, total 104










KCR60 - active 3 | Van Speijk frigate - active 6 | Apache attack copter - order 8 | Fennec light attack copter - order 12





Komodo ATLAS (Advance Twin Launcher Anti Air Strike) - order more than 100




.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taygibay

baukiki88 said:


> so it may be a consideration for the military and government for an alternative to the F 5 E Tiger Air Force.



Raffys to replace F-5s???
OMG! Your pilots must have been extra nice this year, that's one heck of a step up?!?

As an aside, about the Women empowerment series :
That's is, I'm moving to Indonesia !!! Darn, those grrrrls are beautiful! 

Tay.

The guys are not too shabby either BTW but that's not my thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*@Taygibay* F-5 will most likely be replaced by Su-35. TNI and MOD have decided this. Only waiting for contract.
Then we will form 3 new fighter squadrons. 1 sqn F16 viper | 2 sqn will be open tender (rafale/typhoon/gripen)


*This will ramp up Indonesian air power to a total number of 11 squadrons/176 units in the near future *

Su-27/30 = 1 squadron/16 units
Su35 = 1 squadron/16 units - F5 replacement
F16 = 2 squadrons (24 units block 52ID + 10 units F16 Block 15 waiting upgrade)
F16 Viper = 1 squadron/16 units
Hawk-109/209 = 2 squadrons/32 units
EMB-314 Super Tucano = 1 squadron/16 units
T-50i Golden eagle = 1 squadron/16 units
(Rafale/Typhoon/Gripen) = 2 squadrons/32 units

Anyone please correct me if i'm wrong here..
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Three more countries plan to buy warships from Indonesia*
> Senin, 23 Maret 2015 18:26 WIB | 402 Views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Documentation of Indonesian Navy LPD class KRI Banjarmasin-592 in amphibious role to let Indonesian Marine tanks land in Mapalus Beach, North Sulawesi, last year. This Indonesian Navy LPD class may easily convert into a kind of helicopter carrier platform. (FOTO ANTARA/Basrul Haq)
> 
> Surabaya (ANTARA News) - Three more countries plan to buy warships from Indonesia after earlier the Philippines ordered two units the type of _Strategic Sealift Vessel-1_ (SSV).
> 
> M Firmansyah Arifin, the president director of the state owned shipbuilding company, PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) with its headquarter in Surabaya, East Java, said the orders from foreign countries constitutes a challenge and a reflection of confidence in the reputation of the company.
> 
> "Many countries have indicated interest in our products. Currently three countries agreed to cooperate with us in building warships," he said .
> 
> He refused to give name of the countries beyond saying most of them are Southeast Asian countries. He said the warships wanted by the three countries are the type of _Landing Platform Dock_ (LPD).
> 
> Indonesian Navy has six warships in this class that could easily convert into helicopter platform warship, namely KRI Banjarmasin-590.
> 
> Earlier, PT PAL Indonesia delivered two units of warship the type of _Strategic Sealift Vessel-1_ (SSV) for its defense ministry.
> 
> Firmansyah, the warships measured 123 meter long and 21.8 meter wide at a price of US$90 million with a deal signed after a tight and long international tender.
> 
> The warhips could carry four tanks, four trucks, a mobile hospital and two jeeps and two helicopters with a maximum speed of 16 knots and machine capacity of 2 x 2,920 kW.


My guess for the three country would be malaysia, thailand and vietnam.



pr1v4t33r said:


> *@Taygibay* F-5 will most likely be replaced by Su-35. TNI and MOD have decided this. Only waiting for contract.
> Then we will form 3 new fighter squadrons. 1 sqn F16 viper | 2 sqn will be open tender (rafale/typhoon/gripen)
> 
> 
> *This will ramp up Indonesian air power to a total number of 11 squadrons/176 units in the near future *
> 
> Su-27/30 = 1 squadron/16 units
> Su35 = 1 squadron/16 units - F5 replacement
> F16 = 2 squadrons (24 units block 52ID + 10 units F16 Block 15 waiting upgrade)
> F16 Viper = 1 squadron/16 units
> Hawk-109/209 = 2 squadrons/32 units
> EMB-314 Super Tucano = 1 squadron/16 units
> T-50i Golden eagle = 1 squadron/16 units
> (Rafale/Typhoon/Gripen) = 2 squadrons/32 units
> 
> Anyone please correct me if i'm wrong here..
> .


Exclude f-16 viper and replaced it with rafale and then we have a deal


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d said:


> Exclude f-16 viper and replaced it with rafale and then we have a deal




Some said US offering us some good package included with F16 viper's deal. We try to balance things out and score win-win to keep everybody happy.


----------



## baukiki88

initial_d said:


> My guess for the three country would be malaysia, thailand and vietnam.
> 
> Exclude f-16 viper and replaced it with rafale and then we have a deal


How about repalce viper with Typhoon captor E?? I think we should eliminate Gripen because thay cannot provide us with their latest Gripen NG.


----------



## katarabhumi

*OPM General Goliath Tabuni and followers has finally surrendered and return to Indonesia's fold*





_OPM soldiers_

Goliath Tabuni is a high commander of OPM (Free Papua Movement) with rank of a general within the organization. Tabuni fought TNI and Polri in Papua for years and is known for his ruthlessness.

TNI Army Chief of Staff, Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo said on Tuesday, 24/3/2015 that Tabuni and his 23 followers along with their families has surrendered to TNI and return to Indonesia's fold as Indonesian citizen.

Source in Bahasa Indonesia :
Goliat Tabuni, Jenderal OPM Menyerahkan Diri ke TNI



++++



*PT PAL looks to complete facility upgrade by 2016*
_Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Industry_

Naval shipbuilder PT PAL Indonesia is aiming to conclude by 2016 an upgrade to its facilities at Surabaya, East Java, to enable the localised production of submarines, according to comments from a company executive.

Firmansyah Arifin, president director of PT PAL, was quoted by state-run news agency Antara on 21 March as saying that the modernised facilities will support the construction of one on-order submarine from South Korea and potentially a further nine platforms.

Speaking to Antara, Arifin said: "First we will build infrastructure [to support the construction of the South Korea submarine]. With this infrastructure we could build more submarines in the future.

PT PAL looks to complete facility upgrade by 2016 - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d

Is there any chance that we co develop a new type of sub with dcns (smx ocean type) rather than build another cbg class? For my ideal indonesian fighter will be, 1 ska of su-27/30, 2 ska su-35, 2 ska f-16 (34 unit, 24 bloc 52 and 10 block 15), 2 ska of rafale, no viper please, just to make the US happy, we just have to buy poseidon instead....its a win-win solution, indonesia happy and so the US also.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d said:


> Is there any chance that we co develop a new type of sub with dcns (smx ocean type) rather than build another cbg class? For my ideal indonesian fighter will be, 1 ska of su-27/30, 2 ska su-35, 2 ska f-16 (34 unit, 24 bloc 52 and 10 block 15), 2 ska of rafale, no viper please, just to make the US happy, we just have to buy poseidon instead....its a win-win solution, indonesia happy and so the US also.




I guess... we need more workhorse (1 engine fighter) in the team to keep the operating cost down. Since 2sqn Hawk + 10 units F16 block15 plotted to be replaced with IFX (2 engine fighter) later, we will be left with only 24 F16 for the workhorse. Now that's the role for Viper.

*How about this formation in the future?*
3 sqn F16 (24 Block 52ID + 16 Block 60)
3 sqn IFX (48 units) - (32 units hawk + 10 units f16 A/B replacement)
2 sqn Su27/30/35 (32 units)
2 sqn Rafale/Typhoon (32 units)
1 sqn Tucano (16 units)
1 sqn T50i (16 units)
.


----------



## Indos

baukiki88 said:


> I thought we are adding 3 squads of fighter for 2014-2019? 1 sk for SU 35 (f-5 replacement) 2 sk for ( hawk replacement) ?
> 
> I dont think we should worry about the maintenance. This F 16 will be retired in 10 yrs anyway.
> I would rather have the RAFALE instead of F 16 because it can carry meteor missiles. We are only allowed to buy amraam c5 the most which is below singapore and australia c7 and of course way below the meteor.
> 
> For military satellite, yes we should have 1-2 at least. I believe the budget should be there.
> 
> For f 16 replacement, I doubt the IFX will be ready by 2024. I even doubt it can be a successful project because its all depends on korean govt. If korean say stop then its stop. Nothing we can do.



Yup bro, meteor missile point is a good suggestion from you. Good point. But this one is to compare with F-16 block 60 (new one), if we can get another cheap refurbished F-16 block 52, so the number speak more......And this will be just a stop gap to replace them with IFX in the future. Despite that, TOT should still be kept in our mind. TOT in Avionics is the good target for refurbished F-16 since we will buy new avionics from that deal.

Talking about adding 3 squadron more, well I dont mind for us to have 3 more squadron if we can get substantial TOT from that ( lagi lagi TOT ), but I would rather see us to wait until Su 35 arrival. Checking the performance of that plane. So, for the mean time, I think it is still a good think to try to find other planes capability (Rafale/F-16 block 60/ etc) by welcoming their sales team. No harm doing just that.

Dont forget, we must consider that substantial TOT can only be taken if we choose just one type and add it with big number of acquisition. Air Force acquisition team should be like a strategist than just a fan boy, buy this and buy that and be happy , without thinking what will be happening in the head. Logistic issues that Djakartan has raise is other point. 

This new squadron should be a complementary of IFX fighter. The task and the performance should not be in the same league. By these, we can have a deathly Air Force.

Lastly, about the chance of South Korea will stop the KFX/IFX program, it is not likely to happen. Why...?

1. South Korean people are ambitious and has some beef with China and Japan too, if China and Japan build one, they must build the same too.

2. KFX is likely there to counter China, not North Korea. It is to get substantive number of 5 generation fighter while in the same time not hurt their economy.

3. It is South Korea who offers us to join the program, so ethically it is really really bad gesture to just do that without considering the trust that other party has given to them. They do understand our weight, and as a big nation, we should understand our own weight too.


----------



## baukiki88

Indos said:


> Yup bro, meteor missile point is a good suggestion from you. Good point. But this one is to compare with F-16 block 60 (new one), if we can get another cheap refurbished F-16 block 52, so the number speak more......And this will be just a stop gap to replace them with IFX in the future. Despite that, TOT should still be kept in our mind. TOT in Avionics is the good target for refurbished F-16 since we will buy new avionics from that deal.
> 
> Talking about adding 3 squadron more, well I dont mind for us to have 3 more squadron if we can get substantial TOT from that ( lagi lagi TOT ), but I would rather see us to wait until Su 35 arrival. Checking the performance of that plane. So, for the mean time, I think it is still a good think to try to find other planes capability (Rafale/F-16 block 60/ etc) by welcoming their sales team. No harm doing just that.
> 
> Dont forget, we must consider that substantial TOT can only be taken if we choose just one type and add it with big number of acquisition. Air Force acquisition team should be like a strategist than just a fan boy, buy this and buy that and be happy , without thinking what will be happening in the head. Logistic issues that Djakartan has raise is other point.
> 
> This new squadron should be a complementary of IFX fighter. The task and the performance should not be in the same league. By these, we can have a deathly Air Force.
> 
> Lastly, about the chance of South Korea will stop the KFX/IFX program, it is not likely to happen. Why...?
> 
> 1. South Korean people are ambitious and has some beef with China and Japan too, if China and Japan build one, they must build the same too.
> 
> 2. KFX is likely there to counter China, not North Korea. It is to get substantive number of 5 generation fighter while in the same time not hurt their economy.
> 
> 3. It is South Korea who offers us to join the program, so ethically it is really really bad gesture to just do that without considering the trust that other party has given to them. They do understand our weight, and as a big nation, we should understand our own weight too.



We cannot wait. The Rp is weakening. If buy 3 yrs later Im afraid it can be Rp20000 a dollar. Better Sign the MOU now. After This for MEF 3, We just focus on S400, Pak FA, Submarine preferably u214 ( maybe we can make it by that time), Destroyer.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

For your wallpaper...KRI Banda Aceh 593 at rimpac 2014
Credit : Koreaarms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Peacekeeper in Sudan



































.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

@pr1v4t33r 
I was going by what @baukiki88 said, mate! Of the list you gave, FA-50 would be closest to F-5s,
which it was designed to replace. Of course, the F-50I is different, more of a trainer type AC, so
not quite the right version. In any case, MiG-35 would still be a huge step up from F-5s.
In any case, quite a battle order for Indonesia although too many _types_ spoil the broth, IMHoO.
At some point, apart from political pleasing, modern Air Forces look to reduce inventory to limit
spending on maintenance.

BTW, in French, B_e_aukiki ( pronounces the same without the _e_ ) would be pretty p3nis!!! 
So I guess congrats to our fellow forumer are in order?  

Good day all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Cendrawasih Military Region Commander, Tatang Sulaiman while accepting the surrender of OPM remnants in Lani Jaya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Taygibay said:


> @pr1v4t33r I was going by what @baukiki88 said, mate!



Yeah i know, just wanna add some progress in F5 replacement competition. Although there has been no contract signed, TNI and MOD has confirmed their decision to choose Su-35. Hopefully they will guard this decision until the very end.




Taygibay said:


> Of the list you gave, FA-50 would be closest to F-5s, which it was designed to replace. Of course, the F-50I is different, more of a trainer type AC, so not quite the right version. In any case, MiG-35 would still be a huge step up from F-5s.



Why do you bring Mig-35 into the equation? we are talking about Su-35 here. he2, a very huge leap from F5.




Taygibay said:


> In any case, quite a battle order for Indonesia although too many _types_ spoil the broth, IMHoO. At some point, apart from political pleasing, modern Air Forces look to reduce inventory to limit spending on maintenance.



We already have know how, infrastructure and logistical support for operating and maintaining Su & F16, so adding few more squadron would not hurt.

And we need technological know how and tech transfer support from Rafale/Typhoon procurement to further develop and perfecting IFX/KFX development with Korea. Hope we can harvest this investment around 2024 when we start replacing hawk and old F16 with our own Indonesian Fighter X.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Yeah i know, just wanna add some progress in F5 replacement competition. Although there has been no contract signed, TNI and MOD has confirmed their decision to choose Su-35. Hopefully will they guard this decision until the very end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you bring Mig-35 into the equation? we are talking about Su-35 here. he2, a very huge leap from F5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already have know how, infrastructure and logistical support for operating and maintaining Su & F16, so adding few more squadron would not hurt.
> 
> And we need technological know how and tech transfer support from Rafale/Typhoon procurement to further develop and perfecting IFX/KFX development with Korea. Hope we can harvest this investment around 2024 when we start replacing our hawk and old F16 with our own Indonesian Fighter X.
> 
> .



at some points i must agree with you but, at several points i must disagree, especially about the current type of fighter Aircraft in TNI AU inventory. At some point it will became a headache for any person who overseeing Logistical and maintenance units for the Aircrafts

What we had and will be added is 

1. Falcon family, around 40 airframe, if all of our order had been delivered soon
2. Flanker family, around 16 of them, and it will be added with around 16 of Flanker E
3. Hawk family, around 26 to 28 of them
4. Super Tucano, 16 units

And if we want to adding three squadron of fighter, hopefully we can gain the most benefit beside the headache 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Indonesian Marines and US MarSoC in Joint Exercises





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

pr1v4t33r said:


> Why do you bring Mig-35 into the equation? we are talking about Su-35 here. he2, a very huge leap from F5.



My mistake man but as you rightfully said, still a huge jump!
And agreed on the tech transfer part of course but ...
otherwise, still agreeing with Mado on the types number thing, sorry.

Have a nice day both of you, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> What we had and will be added is
> 1. Falcon family, around 40 airframe, if all of our order had been delivered soon
> 2. Flanker family, around 16 of them, and it will be added with around 16 of Flanker E
> 3. Hawk family, around 26 to 28 of them
> 4. Super Tucano, 16 units
> 
> And if we want to adding three squadron of fighter, hopefully we can gain the most benefit beside the headache



When IFX technology considered mature and ready, at some point we will definitely replacing all hawk and some old F16 with 3 IFX squadrons leaving only F16 Block 52ID & Block 60 if the deal for viper pushed through.

And isn't PT. DI need the transfer of technology from Rafale/Typhoon to assist them on IFX/KFX development with Korea?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Air Force 12th Squadron (Hawk 109/209)


























Cockpit view of Hawk 209






Photo credit : Syahrevy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> When IFX technology considered mature and ready, at some point we will definitely replacing all hawk and some old F16 with 3 IFX squadrons leaving only F16 Block 52ID & Block 60 if the deal for viper pushed through.
> 
> And isn't PT. DI need the transfer of technology from Rafale/Typhoon to assist them on IFX/KFX development with Korea?



As i said, don't let the headache we will get while we chosing another family of fighter will overpowering all the benefit we pursue

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Secretary of the Navy Roy Mabus visiting Navy HQ at Cilangkap and meet with Ade Supandi Chieff Staff of the Navy






*


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> As i said, don't let the headache we will get while we chosing another family of fighter will overpowering all the benefit we pursue




Then i'll just sit back and relax watching how all this excitement concluded. With F5 replacement program and 3 new squadrons formation on horizon, i certainly have no complain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

Taygibay said:


> @pr1v4t33r
> I was going by what @baukiki88 said, mate! Of the list you gave, FA-50 would be closest to F-5s,
> which it was designed to replace. Of course, the F-50I is different, more of a trainer type AC, so
> not quite the right version. In any case, MiG-35 would still be a huge step up from F-5s.
> In any case, quite a battle order for Indonesia although too many _types_ spoil the broth, IMHoO.
> At some point, apart from political pleasing, modern Air Forces look to reduce inventory to limit
> spending on maintenance.
> 
> BTW, in French, B_e_aukiki ( pronounces the same without the _e_ ) would be pretty p3nis!!!
> So I guess congrats to our fellow forumer are in order?
> 
> Good day all, Tay.



I will add the " E " later.
I will add anything that looks " Pretty "



Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Indonesian Air Force 12th Squadron (Hawk 109/209)
> 
> 
> Cockpit view of Hawk 209
> View attachment 207001
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit : Syahrevy



Wow, This Hawk maybe old but inside is still quite modern "BEAU HAWK" Is that really our Hawk 209? I doubt that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

EC-130 Colibri from Indonesian Air Force 'Dynamic Pegasus' Aerobatic Team.
Photo credit : rafinand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

i tought hawk 209 cockpit still full analog. but in picture look like glass cockpit or semi glass cockpit.in my perception glass cockpit= LCD instrument on cockpit


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

MacanJawa said:


> i tought hawk 209 cockpit still full analog. but in picture look like glass cockpit or semi glass cockpit.in my perception glass cockpit= LCD instrument on cockpit


The 109 variant still analog but 209 have some LCD instrument on it.


----------



## Indos

baukiki88 said:


> Wow, This Hawk maybe old but inside is still quite modern "BEAU HAWK" Is that really our Hawk 209? I doubt that.



Modernized by Indonesian company.

RDU - Avionics and Information Technology 

Solutionhttp://www.infoglobal.co.id/en/avionics-en/hudmon.html

Infoglobal, this company will also participate in our IFX version


----------



## MacanJawa

nice


----------



## Nike

*Japan and Indonesia sign defence equipment/technology accord*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
23 March 2015


Japan and Indonesia signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) on 23 March to expand collaboration in defence equipment and technologies. The MoU was signed in Tokyo and presided over by Prime Minister Shinzo Abe and visiting Indonesian President Joko Widodo.

The accord calls for Japan and Indonesia to promote collaboration on "defence equipment and technology, including co-operation between the defence industries of the two countries". The two governments also agreed to promote co-operation in military logistical support.

The MoU does not elaborate on the equipment and technologies to be covered by the arrangement, although _IHS Jane's_ understands that these will relate mainly to maritime security.

Japan and Indonesia sign defence equipment/technology accord - IHS Jane's 360

my best guess is 
Shin Maywa, Rfi (Request for Information) for Soryu and Hayabusa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## baukiki88

Indos said:


> Modernized by Indonesian company.
> 
> RDU - Avionics and Information Technology
> 
> Solutionhttp://www.infoglobal.co.id/en/avionics-en/hudmon.html
> 
> Infoglobal, this company will also participate in our IFX version



Can we upgrade it to BVR capable? This hawk still looks good. Thats why I prefer european made products. It has very good quality and can last longer.


----------



## Nike

baukiki88 said:


> Can we upgrade it to BVR capable? This hawk still looks good. Thats why I prefer european made products. It has very good quality and can last longer.



not worth with the cost and you had dismal fighter in which basically it just a converted advance trainer


----------



## baukiki88

Air Platforms
*France promotes Rafale to meet Indonesia's fighter requirement*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
23 March 2015
France is promoting its Dassault Rafale fighter jet to the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) in a bid to meet the service's requirement to replace its ageing fleet of Northrop F-5E Tiger II aircraft.

The TNI-AU said in a statement that two Rafales - one single-seat and one twin-seat aircraft - landed at the Halim Perdanakusuma Air Force Base in east Jakarta on 23 March to provide two days of "presentations and demonstrations" about the characteristics of the aircraft to the TNI-AU and Indonesian government officials.

The TNI-AU said the visit of the Rafales, which are en route to France from the LIMA 2015 exhibition in Langkawi, Malaysia, is being facilitated by state-owned aerospace company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI).


*Hope someone can go to Halim and get some Photos and post it here. and of course most importantly, the 3 new squadrons are real and realized before 2018.*





*

Three Air Force fighter pilot trying C01 French RafaleTuesday,* March 24, 2015 20:55 pm |

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Three Air Force fighter pilot trying skill and performance multirole fighter artificial French Dassault Aviation, Rafale C01, in the air heading south Jakarta, Tuesday.The presence of two units C01 Rafale B (seat tandem / double seater) was to provide an alternative source of procurement of substitute candidate F-5E / F Tiger II in the Air Squadron 14, which is derived from the '80s decade. Two C01 Rafale B and the Airbus A400M transport aircraft landed at the Main Air Base Halim Air Force, Jakarta, yesterday (23/3).

There are several manufacturers who were pitted strategy to finalize the offer to Indonesia, namely JAS39 Gripen (SAAB AB / Sweden), Eurofighter Typhoon (Eurofighter / consortium of Western Europe), F-16 Fighting Falcon Block 60 (Boeing / USA), and Sukhoi Su -35 Flanker-Berkut (Russian).Of all the alternatives, only two are single-engine, namely JAS39 Gripen and F-16 Fighting Falcon Block 60 as well as the three brands and types that use delta wing canard wing collaborated with before (JAS39 Gripen, Eurofighter Typhoon and Rafale C01).In terms of physical dimensions, the Sukhoi Su-35 Flanker-Berkut most bongsor while JAS39 Gripen most compact yet has the ability to lift maximum load ratio at most.Sukhoi Su-35 Flanker-Berkut is also a lot of burning fuel when the air while JAS39 Gripen most efficient in this case without reducing the performance and sophistication.

In ASEAN has been no operator Rafale C01 made in several variants, namely C01 Rafale A, B Rafale C01, and C01 Rafale M which is dedicated to the placement on the carrier.India is the largest Rafale C01 potential operators in Asia, having reached an agreement to buy 178 units of Dassault Aviation, a year ago, with 128 units made in India.Until now, an open tender on procurement of the F-5E replacement candidate / F Tiger II that has not been announced officially. Rafale C01 previously never mentioned until finally they present after appearing in the Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace 2015, in Malaysia.On the occasion of flight demonstration in Jakarta this time, three Air Force fighter pilot, who sat in the second seat Rafale C01 was Maj Airmen M Yunus (Air Squadron 14), Major Harris and Major Airmen Airmen Agus Dwi (Air Squadron 15).Both air squadron was based at the Main Air Base Iswayudi, Madiun, East Java.During the demonstration flight for less than an hour to fly it, Jonah, Haris, and Dwi given the opportunity to try flying advanced aircraft with some maneuvering, to feel the permissibility of C01 Rafale B in the "look" and "lock" the target in the air.That way, they can feel, know and test the combat capabilities directly as a comparison with the Air Force combat aircraft today.
Main Air Base Commander Halim Air Force, Air commodore TNI Sri Pulung, along with overall witnessed the demonstration flight of the apron Operations Center (Base Ops) air base.Rafale B C01 aerial demonstrations carried out in three sorties, with a time of about 45 minutes each sortie. These they flew from the air base runway heading south over the Pelabuhan Ratu, West Java, and and return to the Main Air Base Halim Air Force.Editor: Ruslan Burhani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

baukiki88 said:


> Can we upgrade it to BVR capable? This hawk still looks good. Thats why I prefer european made products. It has very good quality and can last longer.



Not upgraded by Indonesian company of course, it is beyond our current capabilities. The Hawk is a subsonic plane, the attack version is only effective for bombing and support the ground troops. The sidewinder attached on the attack version is more about self defense than to gain any air superiority situation over 4 generation fighters.

It is our F 16 A/B that should be upgraded instead. But I hope those planes can be our avionics companies experiment in the future instead of giving the project into a western ones. I hope we can up grade them in here with the help of US or British company (BAE System), 

It seems that you are undergoing research about Rafale fighters now .........Please create some paragraph over the article, it is too difficult to read


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PINDAD Workshop - Showing work on AMX VCI, AMX 13 light tank & SBS light tracked IFV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baukiki88

pr1v4t33r said:


> PINDAD Workshop - Showing work on AMX VCI, AMX 13 light tank & SBS light tracked IFV
> View attachment 207095


Do you have sukhoi foto for ts2701, 2702, 3001,3002. Recent one. I mean less than 3 yrs old


----------



## pr1v4t33r

baukiki88 said:


> Do you have sukhoi foto for ts2701, 2702, 3001,3002. Recent one. I mean less than 3 yrs old




Negative comrade, don't have.


----------



## Indos

Check this out, conversation among Indian Fan Boys about Su 35 at PDF ( and there are Rafale also being discussed there):

Russia Su-35 is officially on offer to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

@Gabriel92 

according to this sites, it's true if Indonesian Army want to made a repetitive order for CAESAR, so it was almost confirmed

ARCinc.ID - Meriam Nexter LG1 Mk III, calon andalan Para Ranger

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Airbus A400 at Halim AFB
Photo credit : Rofiekaw

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

credit to gombal jaya and original uploader

Indonesian CN-295 production assembly at local facilities of PT DI


----------



## bobsm

Víðarr said:


> *Indonesia's president says China has no legal claim to South China Sea: newspaper*
> 
> Indonesian President Joko Widodo says *China's claims to the majority of the South China Sea have "no legal foundation in international law," *Japan's Yomiuri newspaper reported.



*Jokowi distances himself from South China Sea comments*

Mr Widodo said he was referring only to the nine-dash line that Beijing had marked and not to the South China Sea in general, dismissing any indication that he was opposing Beijing.

The President also said Indonesia, as part of the Association of South-east Asian Nations, remains committed to the proposed Code of Conduct being negotiated with Beijing that is aimed at de-escalating tensions in the South China Sea.

“If it is necessary, we are also ready to be a good mediator, that is what I was trying to say,” Mr Widodo said.

Foreign Affairs Minister Retno Marsudi explained that Mr Widodo’s statement about Beijing’s legal claims on territories within the nine-dash line was merely an expression of his desire to finally end the South China Sea dispute. “As the President has said, 

Indonesia has no overlapping claim whatsoever with China, please note that,” Mr Retno said.

Mr Widodo heads to China today after visiting Japan on his first trip outside South-east Asia since becoming President.

China claims 90 per cent of the South China Sea via a vague nine-dash line boundary which has been inserted in official maps since the end of World War II. 

There are overlapping claims by Brunei, China, Malaysia, the Philippines, Taiwan and Vietnam to parts of the sea, where about US$5 trillion (S$6.87 trillion) of shipborne trade passes every year. 


________

Funny he doesn't chide us for our same 9 dash line claim.


----------



## Nike

Just like i said, one mistake and it will be fatal 

Came from France with love

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*My Choice : 4 Squadrons of SU 35 (with TOT) "That will make it Badly FATAL"
This long range fighters is compatible with our next KFX/IFX, 
*
(Taken from Russia Su-35 is officially on offer to India.)
*





The primary BVR weapon to be carried by early production variants of the Su-35S is the KTRV RVV-SD, an extended range evolution of the R-77 / AA-12 Adder similar to the AIM-120D. Note the laser proximity fuse supplanting the radiofrequency fuse (© 2009 Vitaliy V. Kuzmin).




The primary close combat weapon to be carried by early production variants of the Su-35S is the KTRV RVV-MD, an extended range evolution of the R-73/74 / AA-11 Archer with a jam resistant two colour scanning seeker and a laser proximity fuse. Note the wideband ZnS or ZnSe IR window replacing the MgF2 design used in earlier variants (© 2009 Vitaliy V. Kuzmin).


Differences:

Su-30MKI*-
Maximum internal fuel - 9,640kgs
Max Range(without mid-air refueling) - 3000kms
Max ceiling - 17.3km
Max Speed - Mach 1.9
Canards - Yes
Crew - 2
Max Afterburner Thrust - 12500kgf, Emergency Thrust - 12800kgf
External Fuel Tanks - No
Composites - Not in significant quantity.
Empty Weight - unknown. Estimated to be around 18400kgs.
Airframe life - 3,000hrs or 15 years(at 200 hours flight time each year)
Internal Jammer - No
RCS - unofficial estimate 11.5m2
Airbrake - Yes
Supercruise- No


*Su-35S*-
Maximum internal fuel - 11,500kgs
Max Range(without mid-air refueling, without external fuel tanks) - 3600kms
Max ceiling - 18km
Max Speed - Mach 2.25
Canards - No (since radar isn't heavy)
Crew - 1
Max Afterburner Thrust - 14500kgf(gives a massive boost to TWR compared to Su-30MKI)
External Fuel Tanks - Yes (can carry 2 drop tanks of 1400kgs fuel in each of them)
Composites - Yes. Extensive use of Titanium Alloys.
Empty Weight - Unknown. Estimated to be around 18800kgs.
Airframe life - 6,000hrs or 30 years(at 200 hours flight time each year)
Internal Jammer - Yes
RCS - unofficial estimate between 1-3m2
Airbrake - No. Powerful modified rudders act as Airbrakes.
Supercruise - Yes

*Radar-*
This deserves a separate mention. Because this is where the difference is at its max.
*Su-30MKI has a N-011M BARS Radar
Transmitter peak power - 5kw*
Transmitter average power - 1.2kw
Can Track- 15 Targets
Can Simultaneously Engage - 4 Targets
*Max Detection for 5 sqm RCS - 140 km*(Upgraded Radar with upgraded transmitter power, if any in service, its range is unknown.)

*Su-35S has N-035 IRBIS-E. The most powerful Fighter Plane mounted X Band radar in the world. Specs are as follows.
Transmitter peak power - 20kw*
Transmitter average power - 5kw
Can Track - 30 Targets
Can Simultaneously Engage - 8 Targets
*Max Detection for 5 sqm RCS - 426 km*
Max Detection for 3 sqm RCS - 375 km
Max Detection for 1 sqm RCS - 285 km
Max Detection for 0.01 sqm RCS - 90 km


*DATA FROM OFFICIAL SUKHOI and NIIP WEBSITES. 

A*PG-77 AESA (F-22A)

For RCS 0.0001 m2 class target: 20 km+
For RCS 0.001 m2 class target: 35 km+
For RCS 0.1 m2 class target: 112 km+
For RCS 1.0 m2 class target: 200 km+
For RCS 5.0 m2 class target: 300 km+
For RCS 10.0 m2 class target: 355 km+

Taken from Manticore post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Japan to form maritime forum*
Senin, 23 Maret 2015 21:05 WIB | 925 Views

Tokyo (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and Japan have agreed to form a maritime forum for the two countries to develop cooperation in security, industry and infrastructure in the field.

During his working visit to Japan, President Joko Widodo met with Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe in his office on Monday, and following the meeting, they revealed in a joint statement that they had agreed to set up a maritime forum.

"We exchanged ideas regarding issues related to the interests of both nations, including the setting up of an official-level maritime forum as a new initiative," President Joko Widodo said.

He added that as common democracies and maritime countries in Asia, Indonesia and Japan would increase their strategic relations.

He hoped Indonesia would further develop and play a more important role both in the region and internationally.

Abe welcomed Joko Widodos appreciation of Japan, which Indonesia considers a democratic and peaceful country that has contributed significantly to its economy.

Moreover, President Joko Widodo noted that the two countries had also agreed to cooperate in the fields of defense, trade, and investment promotion.

The Indonesian head of state is currently in Japan on a working visit, which will later be followed by a visit to China to expand cooperation in various fields.(*)

Indonesia, Japan to form maritime forum - ANTARA News


----------



## Indos

Su 35 radar capability is similar like AWACS

"AWACSs today like E-2C Hawkeye 2000 and E-3C are capable to the detect the target of RCS = 1m2 class 250~300 km away." Taken from Manticore.

RCS OF Different Fighters

But, personally we should wait our KFX/IFX in term of adding another 3 new squadron. Just look at the RCS of our KFX/IFX is 0.01 m2. (Frontal). No need to rush.


----------



## baukiki88

Indos said:


> Su 35 radar capability is similar like AWACS
> 
> "AWACSs today like E-2C Hawkeye 2000 and E-3C are capable to the detect the target of RCS = 1m2 class 250~300 km away." Taken from Manticore.
> 
> RCS OF Different Fighters
> 
> But, personally we should wait our KFX/IFX in term of adding another 3 new squadron. Just look at the RCS of our KFX/IFX is 0.01 m2. (Frontal). No need to rush.



The 4 skuadron better be:

1 sk Su35, 1 sk F-16 Viper or Rafale or typhoon, 2 sk Pak fa.

then later on 2019-2025, 50 KFX as reported by SIPRI.

The Pak Fa is a must by 2019. Is pak fa ready for export next year or 2017 ??


----------



## Nike

PAKFA been reduced in order and priority, and more efforts is geared to upgrading the capability and production rate of Su-35 instead as the much matured platform


----------



## pr1v4t33r

With operational cost comes to play, plus the logistical and infrastructure development cost to maintain the squadrons, and the need to keep our single engine fighter squadrons to fulfil the workhorse role in 3 operational area following the KOGABWILHAN plan, here is my guess...

*This configuration looks pretty good*
3 Sqn Su27/30/35 (2 new Su35 sqn, get TOT)
3 Sqn F16 minimum Block 52ID (workhorse)
3 Sqn IFX (replacing hawk & 10 F16 A/B above 2024)
1 Sqn S.Tucano
1 Sqn T50i
.


----------



## Indos

baukiki88 said:


> The 4 skuadron better be:
> 
> 1 sk Su35, 1 sk F-16 Viper or Rafale or typhoon, 2 sk Pak fa.
> 
> then later on 2019-2025, 50 KFX as reported by SIPRI.
> 
> The Pak Fa is a must by 2019. Is pak fa ready for export next year or 2017 ??



Aside of Su 35 capabilities ( and their potential long upgrade/ considering the air frame ( 30 years life time and full composite). There are other benefits of acquiring Su 35:

With the vast territory that we have, it is better to have all of the new 3 squadron with Su 35. In the future there might be some conflict with Malaysia/ Singapore/ Australia as well ( who knows ), so it is a better platform to avoid any future embargo in time when the conflict arise and we need to use it in long war situation.

Beside that, with long range capability of Su 35, it will also benefit us if SCS conflict get widen and we must use it for deep strike to enemy base/ aircraft carrier. ( just a scenario of course ).

But as what I have said again and again, no need to rush. Just buy this Su 35 first, test them, and see whether these planes are still needed while KFX/IFX program is already operational and whether it can act as a complementary of KFX/IFX or not. We can add that if Su 35 fits that condition, if not better wait KFX program to fill many of our new squadrons. We need to see potential war scenario until 2024, as far as I see China is not going to take us into their conflict, they need us to secure their second sea trade route if SCS conflict become a reality. Beside that, economically speaking, our market is big, so just a bloody mistake wanting to force their 9 dot line into us. (eating our ZEE)

Talking about PAKFA, we dont know yet what will be the outcome of that project, meanwhile Su 35 has already been tested for so long.



pr1v4t33r said:


> With operational cost comes to play, plus the logistical and infrastructure development cost to maintain the squadrons, here my guess. We also need to maintain our single engine fighter jets squadrons to fulfil the workhorse role in 3 operational area following the KOGABWILHAN plan.
> 
> *This configuration looks pretty good*
> 3 Sqn Su27/30/35 (2 new Su35 sqn, get TOT)
> 3 Sqn F16 minimum Block 52ID (workhorse)
> 3 Sqn IFX (replacing hawk & 10 F16 block A/B above 2024)
> 1 Sqn S.Tucano
> 1 Sqn T50i
> .



Yup, this one is quite perfect. Still use US platform, cheaper in acquisition, maintenance, and operational cost. Maintaining relationship with USA, and in the same time, it (Refurbished F-16) will be replaced soon by KFX/IFX starting in 2030 time. This will give more chance to PT Dirgantara to prolong the production line of IFX as well. BTW, I still insist for us to get substantial TOT from this deal (Refurbished F-16 Block 52). If not, no way.


----------



## baukiki88

pr1v4t33r said:


> With operational cost comes to play, plus the logistical and infrastructure development cost to maintain the squadrons, here my guess. We also need to maintain our single engine fighter jets squadrons to fulfil the workhorse role in 3 operational area following the KOGABWILHAN plan.
> 
> *This configuration looks pretty good*
> 3 Sqn Su27/30/35 (2 new Su35 sqn, get TOT)
> 3 Sqn F16 minimum Block 52ID (workhorse)
> 3 Sqn IFX (replacing hawk & 10 F16 block A/B above 2024)
> 1 Sqn S.Tucano
> 1 Sqn T50i
> .



I thought the 50 ifx is addtional squadron other than the proposed 11 skuadron?

I thought KSAU said by 2019 they need 11 skuadron ? as said below:

DEFENSE STUDIES: KSAU Sampaikan Penambahan Skuadron Udara Hingga 2019

that means 11 skuadron by 2019 + 50 KFX by 2024.

That is why anatranews.com said they will buy F5 replacement + 3 new squadron.


----------



## Nike

KFX is for replacement programme (intended to replace the hawks and Falcon OCU)
F-35 is intended to replace the old Flanker in Makassar, someday


meanwhile there is another squadrons need for Kohaudnas, and likely it will be fullfiled after 2024.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Credit : antara foto

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*French jet fighters in town to woo Defense Ministry, Air Force *
Nani Afrida, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Tue, March 24 2015, 6:08 PM

National News

Two Dessault Rafale jet fighters from the French Air Force are in Jakarta to seduce Indonesia into purchasing the multirole jets to replace the Indonesian Air Force's ageing American-made Northrop F-5 Tiger E/F II jet fighters.

“The jets flew directly to Indonesia after attending the 2015 Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace [LIMA] exhibition in Malaysia,” Air Force chief spokesman Air Commodore Hadi Tjahjanto told The Jakarta Post in Jakarta on Tuesday.

The visiting jet fighters arrived at Halim Perdanakusuma airport on Monday. On Tuesday, the jet fighters, a Rafale B double-seater and a Rafale C single-seater, performed solo demos for officials from the Defense Ministry and Air Force officers.

The two jet fighters were accompanied by an Airbus A400M heavy transport aircraft and a KC-135 tanker aircraft.

Rafale, made by French aerospace firm Dassault Aviation, came to Jakarta as the French airframer was aware that Indonesia is planning to replace its fleet of F-5 E/F.

“Rafale jets will demo their abilities for Indonesian pilots and Air Force officers until Thursday,” Hadi said.

The French jet fighter is entering a tough competition, locking horns with a stable of other contenders including the Russian-made Sukhoi Su-35, American-made F-16 Block 60, Swedish-made Saab JAS-39 Gripen and Eurofighter Typhoon, a collaboration between Germany, Italy, Spain and the UK.

The Air Force has repeatedly said it prefers the Su-35, the latest iteration of the Flanker family of jet fighters, although the final decision will be made by the Defense Ministry.

*“Any jet fighter is ok for the Air Force, as long as the jet fighters can meet our requirement, which is that they come from the 4.5 Generation,” Hadi said. *(nvn)(+++)

- See more at: French jet fighters in town to woo Defense Ministry, Air Force | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dante

What are you talkin about?.....there is a need to replace the F5 ASAP, so this problem need to be dealt with

Waiting means delay and delay means a shrinking CAP coverage and low readiness

there is also no guaranty that KFX will be on schedule, though I'm fairly optimistic on this program 

So your idea on "no need to rush" is misleading and wrong



Indos said:


> Su 35 radar capability is similar like AWACS
> 
> "AWACSs today like E-2C Hawkeye 2000 and E-3C are capable to the detect the target of RCS = 1m2 class 250~300 km away." Taken from Manticore.
> 
> RCS OF Different Fighters
> 
> But, personally we should wait our KFX/IFX in term of adding another 3 new squadron. Just look at the RCS of our KFX/IFX is 0.01 m2. (Frontal). No need to rush.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

*France ready to give RI 
technology transfer*
Novan Iman Santosa, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Thu, March 26 2015, 7:35 AM


France asserted on Wednesday that it was willing to provide an industrial cooperation with Indonesia should the Dassault Rafale jet fighter be selected to modernize the Indonesian Air Force.

French Ambassador to Indonesia Corinne Breuzé said that France was open to all cooperation possibilities involving French aircraft maker Dassault Aviation and state-owned aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI).

“With the support of the French government, Dassault is open to any possibility of partnerships and transfer technology,” she said in a prepared statement. 

Other than technology transfer, she said that being 100 percent French, the Rafale would allow its users independence. “It is designed with Safran/Snecma for the engine, Thales for the avionics and MBDA for the armament,” she said.

Breuzé was speaking at an event to introduce the French jet fighter to the Indonesian public, at the Halim Perdanakusuma Air Force Base in East Jakarta. 

She said that the decision to bring the Rafale to Jakarta, despite a high level of operational engagement especially in Iraq, was made by the French defense minister and air force following a courtesy call from Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu, who met his French counterpart Jean-Yves Le Drian on March 10.

Ryamizard also visited the Rafale’s assembly line in Bordeaux-Merignac during the March visit.

Two Rafale jet fighters, a Rafale B double-seater and a Rafale C single-seater, arrived on Monday from the just-concluded 2015 Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace (LIMA) exhibition in Malaysia. 

On Tuesday, the jet fighters performed three flights for Indonesian Air Force pilots who flew on the Rafale B, taking the back seat. 

There was also a solo aerobatic display performed by Capt. Benoit Blanche of the French Air Force.

The Rafale is a latecomer in the competition to replace the aging American-made F-5 E/F Tiger II operated by the Indonesian Air Force.

The French jet fighter is facing tough competition, locking horns with a stable of other contenders including the Russian-made Sukhoi Su-35, American-made F-16 Block 60, Swedish-made Saab JAS-39 Gripen and the Eurofighter Typhoon, a collaboration between Germany, Italy, Spain and the UK.

The Indonesian Air Force has repeatedly said it prefers the Su-35, the latest iteration of the Flanker family of jet fighters, although the final decision will be made by the Defense Ministry.

Meanwhile, Dassault Aviation executive vice president for America, Africa and Asia military sales JPHP Chabriol told _The Jakarta Post_ that the best example of French will to transfer technology was India, which selected the Rafale.

He said that from an order of 126 units, 18 were supposed to be produced in France and the rest to be produced locally by Indian industries through progressive transfer of technology.

“From French authorities’ point of view as well as from French industry, there is no limitation to transfer technologies of the Rafale to friendly foreign countries,” he said.

“The only constraints we have are linked to the budgetary aspect, good sense and cost efficiency.”

He said Dassault and all associated French companies were quite open to discussions with Indonesian actors to set up a program that suited Indonesian requirements.

“We are not imposing anything; we are ready for discussion to define what is the optimized scheme of transfer of technology in the framework of the Rafale bid,” Chabriol said.

Other than technology transfer, Chabriol emphasized that Indonesia would get total independence if it selected the Rafale because, as it is a 100-percent French product, Indonesia would not have to deal with a third party.

Another advantage of buying the Rafale, he added, was that it could be deployed with very minimal logistical support.

- See more at: France ready to give RI technology transfer | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

Indos said:


> Su 35 radar capability is similar like AWACS
> 
> "AWACSs today like E-2C Hawkeye 2000 and E-3C are capable to the detect the target of RCS = 1m2 class 250~300 km away." Taken from Manticore.
> 
> RCS OF Different Fighters
> 
> But, personally we should wait our KFX/IFX in term of adding another 3 new squadron. Just look at the RCS of our KFX/IFX is 0.01 m2. (Frontal). No need to rush.


Are you serious saying that we should wait forming new 3 ska when the PRC is in our door step??!! Thats mad, my thought is we should create at least 5 new ska( a full one fighter wing, comprises of 80 fighter) between 2015-2020 time lines, and another 5 new fighter squadron's in 2020-2025, the IFX will replace our F-16 and Su-27 when it is ready in 2025 onward.


----------



## Nike

*President Jokowi arrives in Beijing for three-day visit*
Rabu, 25 Maret 2015 21:07 WIB | 745 Views





President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) with First Lady Iriana Widodo. (ANTARA)

Beijing (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) arrived at the Beijing Capital International Airport on Wednesday to start his three-day state visit to China.

The president and his entourage arrived at the airport at 6:30 p.m. local time. Several officials, including Indonesian Ambassador to China Sugeng Rahardjo and Chinese Deputy Foreign Affairs Minister Liu Zhen Min, greeted the Indonesian head of state upon arrival.

Shortly after his arrival, President Jokowi went straight to St. Regis Hotel in Beijing.

On Thursday, Jokowi is scheduled to inspect the Metro Subway in Beijing and visit the Great Hall of the People to meet Chinese President Xi Jinping and Madame Peng Liyuan.

During the course of his meeting with the Chinese president, both countries will sign a cooperation agreement.

President Jokowis entourage includes First Lady Iriana Joko Widodo, Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs Sofyan Djalil, Foreign Affairs Minister Retno L. P. Marsudi, Trade Minister Rachmat Gobel, State Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno, Cabinet Secretary Andi Widjajanto, Chief of the National Defense Forces (TNI) General Moeldoko, and Chief of the Investment Coordinating Board Franky Sibarani.

Jokowi is visiting China on the second leg of his tour of three Asian nations, which also includes Japan and Malaysia.

While in China, Jokowi and his entourage will fly to Hainan to attend a business meeting on March 27, before leaving for Malaysia.

_(Reported by Hanni Sofia Soepardi/Uu.INE/KR-BSR/B003)

President Jokowi arrives in Beijing for three-day visit - ANTARA News_






ROKS Dae Jo Yong visiting Jakarta today (Dae Jo Yong is a Chunmugang Yi Shun Shin class destroyer of ROKN)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

You misunderstand my point bro, please read again my post that you quote. In term of replacing F-5, yup it should, and I support the idea since day one, particularly when we choose Su 35 which I think has already been decided. What I mean should be delayed is the idea to fill another 3 new squadron in a rush. We must wait Su 35 arrival first, testing that plane and see its compatibility with KFX/IFX based on tested performance and consultation with our KFX engineers. 

And based on what I can analyze, we are still save until 2024 in term of SCS conflict since all parties, including China needs us. And the biggest challenge that will be facing us is in the time above 2024, in which China might be already a powerful hegemony in Asia Pacific and USA is not as powerful as Today. So we need to fill the gap the USA left and take more responsibility at the region, not relying on USA too much anymore. So we need a powerful and lethal fighters composition that can match and overcome that future challenge.

If later, Su 35 comes up as a very good one, so I suggest to fill all of the new 3 squadron using this plane. If it is powerful enough to face another STEALTH fighters and compatible with KFX/IFX so why not....? Just look at the moment when Arab-Israel war,happen, fighter composition will determine the result, not only numbers. I just want we make sure it can overcome 2024-2030 challenge.



Dante said:


> What are you talkin about?.....there is a need to replace the F5 ASAP, so this problem need to be dealt with
> 
> Waiting means delay and delay means a shrinking CAP coverage and low readiness
> 
> there is also no guaranty that KFX will be on schedule, though I'm fairly optimistic on this program
> 
> So your idea on "no need to rush" is misleading and wrong


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> You misunderstand my point bro, please read again my post that you quote. In term of replacing F-5, yup it should, and I support the idea since day one, particularly when we choose Su 35 which I think has already been decided. What I mean should be be delayed is the idea to fill another 3 new squadron in a rush. We must wait Su 35 arrival first, testing that plane and see its compatibility with KFX/IFX based on tested performance and consultation with our KFX engineers. And based on what I can analyze, we are still save until 2024 in term of SCS conflict since all parties, including China needs us. And the biggest challenge that will be facing us is in the time above 2024, in which China might be already a powerful hegemony in Asia Pacific and USA is not as powerful as Today. So we need to fill the gap the USA left and take more responsibility at the region, not relying on USA too much anymore. So we need a powerful and lethal fighters composition that can match and overcome that future challenge.
> 
> If later, Su 35 comes up as a very good one, so I suggest to fill all of the new 3 squadron using this plane. If it is powerful enough to face another STEALTH fighters and compatible with KFX/IFX so why not....? Just look at the moment when Arab-Israel war,happen, fighter composition will determine the result, not only numbers. I just want we make sure it can overcome 2024-2030 challenge.



not a rush, it had been formulated since Chappy Hakim era, and the times has been postponed several times until we get the resources needed to materialize the plan. Do you think we can afford more delay meanwhile we had urgent need to cover all of the airspace we had without straining the already thin asset we had here?

Why stressing so much the compability between Su-35 and IFX/KFX, as you already know, the IFX has different characteristic and logic is very much different compared to Su-35. And as far as i know, Su-35 offer of offset and TOT is not related on the plane itself as our basic manufacturing system (PT DI is reformed and designed toward Airbus technology requirement) and is already different from the Russian Aircraft manufacturing standard and KKIP brass already knowing the facts. 

USA gap and weakening force proposition? where do you get the info from? instead they had been posturing and mobilized their asset into ASPAC teather.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dante

Indos said:


> You misunderstand my point bro, please read again my post that you quote. In term of replacing F-5, yup it should, and I support the idea since day one, particularly when we choose Su 35 which I think has already been decided. What I mean should be delayed is the idea to fill another 3 new squadron in a rush. We must wait Su 35 arrival first, testing that plane and see its compatibility with KFX/IFX based on tested performance and consultation with our KFX engineers.
> 
> And based on what I can analyze, we are still save until 2024 in term of SCS conflict since all parties, including China needs us. And the biggest challenge that will be facing us is in the time above 2024, in which China might be already a powerful hegemony in Asia Pacific and USA is not as powerful as Today. So we need to fill the gap the USA left and take more responsibility at the region, not relying on USA too much anymore. So we need a powerful and lethal fighters composition that can match and overcome that future challenge.
> 
> If later, Su 35 comes up as a very good one, so I suggest to fill all of the new 3 squadron using this plane. If it is powerful enough to face another STEALTH fighters and compatible with KFX/IFX so why not....? Just look at the moment when Arab-Israel war,happen, fighter composition will determine the result, not only numbers. I just want we make sure it can overcome 2024-2030 challenge.


No you are the one who did not understand on the urgency to form those 3 squadrons ASAP
We have too many hole in our air defense cover, you can see this vividly on how often our flanker flew for CAP and interception mission in western and eastern region. This shouldn't happen if we have enough squadron with appropriate role configuration 

If we have to wait for KFX then we gonna be in more deficient condition as the existing fighter will be pushed to fly more often and spend its airframe flight hours more than what the AF planner projected before

That situation can and will implicated to future procurement program, since the existing fighter aging faster than what the AF planner projected and probably require MLU sooner or even worse, the fighter need to be replaced sooner

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

Dante said:


> No you are the one who did not understand on the urgency to form those 3 squadrons ASAP
> We have too many hole in our air defense cover, you can see this vividly on how often our flanker flew for CAP and interception mission in western and eastern region. This shouldn't happen if we have enough squadron with appropriate role configuration
> 
> If we have to wait for KFX then we gonna be in more deficient condition as the existing fighter will be pushed to fly more often and spend its airframe flight hours more than what the AF planner projected before
> 
> That situation can and will implicated to future procurement program, since the existing fighter aging faster than what the AF planner projected and probably require MLU sooner or even worse, the fighter need to be replaced sooner




I agree we need them ASAP. We need a very Strong Military so that we have STRONG BARGAINING POWER.

Remember Jokowi statement regarding SCS "..no legal claim.. "? some began to laugh at our military strength and weak airforce because we do not have Bargaining Power. And even said weaker than Tiny Taiwan. We need them ASAP !!!

About KFX.. I dont know why but I feel skeptic about it.


----------



## Indos

Well lets see, within 2-3 years to come, my guess government will wait (for 3 new squadrons). Nevertheless our disagreement, I hope we can make a good decision about this one, while helping our defense industries grows as well in the other hand.

Just want to celebrate this one first. Hijab has already been officially allowed costume ( for every police women desired to wear that) for our national police ( not only in Aceh, Riau, and Surabaya). Starting Yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sEoulman556

Indonesia, the archipelago of the 300 types of sambal. 






Jakarta should make that into a battle cry or something similar lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

sEoulman556 said:


> Indonesia, the archipelago of the 300 types of sambal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta should make that into a battle cry or something similar lol



I am eating that sambal with rice now, havent taken breakfast and lunch until now (just coffee), just so coincident ..........


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

sEoulman556 said:


> Indonesia, the archipelago of the 300 types of sambal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta should make that into a battle cry or something similar lol




what is tht chillies?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sEoulman556

Indos said:


> I am eating that sambal with rice now, havent taken breakfast and lunch until now (just coffee), just so coincident ..........



Soooooooooooo, only sambal and rice? No side dishes or curry?  That is hardcore, my friend. 

That is like how some Koreans only eat rice mixed with gojuchang (our own condiment made from chili peppers) but no side dishes. Not something most Koreans would do. But, hey, nobody is keeping score LOL

I guess you Indonesians think the same way as we Koreans do. We need those spices in our mouths.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baukiki88

sEoulman556 said:


> Indonesia, the archipelago of the 300 types of sambal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta should make that into a battle cry or something similar lol



Korean like to eat sambal? I doubt that. Some people say it smells like dead rotten rats. Real original sambal must contain TERASI . you know what is terasi ?? just to give you an idea, Kim chi smell Fresh Terasi smells Rotten.



Indos said:


> Well lets see, within 2-3 years to come, my guess government will wait (for 3 new squadrons). Nevertheless our disagreement, I hope we can make a good decision about this one, while helping our defense industries grows as well in the other hand.
> 
> Just want to celebrate this one first. Hijab has already been officially allowed costume ( for every police women desired to wear that) for our national police ( not only in Aceh, Riau, and Surabaya). Starting Yesterday.



Me too, I doubt that we will buy 4 skaudron before 2019. Where is the money come from? Of course I hope they really buy all 4 skds by 2019 but doubted it.

remember when we buy 6 sukhois? 6 only and sadly it took 3 years to complete. Now we are talking about 64 units. I doubt that. I think the most we buy 1 skuadron SU 35. The 3 additional skd should be for 2019-2024

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dante

Agree with you @Indos we will see what happen next, I actually almost get too excited when learned that the airforce top brass start acknowledging the urged to get going with the development of new squadrons in faster pace

I understand that you want more order on KFX rather than spending it to one of these three eurocannard fighters, but these fighters when one of the is chosed by the government will also play a great role in shaping IFX....so You don't need to worry alot about commonality issue between the winner of the eurocannards contest and KFX

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

madokafc said:


> KFX is for replacement programme (intended to replace the hawks and Falcon OCU)
> F-35 is intended to replace the old Flanker in Makassar, someday
> 
> 
> meanwhile there is another squadrons need for Kohaudnas, and likely it will be fullfiled after 2024.



F 35? THATS GREAT, the price of F 35 will been lower. We dont have 5th gen fighter. Can consider F 35. By 2019 the price should be below $100m.

Bogdan: F-35 Costs Down, Despite Worries


----------



## Indos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> what is tht chillies?



Yes bro, correct....

Indonesian Air Refueling Capabilities

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

#Women empowerment

The girls of Indonesian Secret Service (Paspampres - Indonesia Presidential Security Forces)

#1 Taking vantage point before pres. SBY giving his speech in front of 26,000 Indonesian soldiers during the 69th Armed Forces Anniversary 2014.





#2 Taking position in a presidential convoy routes during oversea visits






#3 Making sure the VVIP tent are safe and 'clean' before the Indonesian Independence day ceremony at the National Palace.





#4 Taking some undercover walks surveying the location for President visit during oversea assignment.






Martial art skills for hand to hand combat.


----------



## Nike

baukiki88 said:


> Korean like to eat sambal? I doubt that. Some people say it smells like dead rotten rats. Real original sambal must contain TERASI . you know what is terasi ?? just to give you an idea, Kim chi smell Fresh Terasi smells Rotten.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, I doubt that we will buy 4 skaudron before 2019. Where is the money come from? Of course I hope they really buy all 4 skds by 2019 but doubted it.
> 
> remember when we buy 6 sukhois? 6 only and sadly it took 3 years to complete. Now we are talking about 64 units. I doubt that. I think the most we buy 1 skuadron SU 35. The 3 additional skd should be for 2019-2024



Pak Pur is renown to made an outburst statement regardless any condition and without second though of thinking, very different with Ryamizard who usually made some downplayed statement and almost all of Indonesian Armed Forces modernization programme is be stated by the TNI itself, not him.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Combat Ready - Army reserved and strategic Command - Air Borne Batalyon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Photo compilation of Police Sabhara motor cycle unit all over Indonesia


































Photo taken from various sources none are mine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*TNI AU Su 30MK2 air to air refuelling*

TNI AU Su 30MK2 air to air refuelling - YouTube


----------



## SatrioEko

I know i'm dumb for asking this, but what type of CIWS is used by our navy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

NAS-332 Super Puma from Indonesian Air Force 8th Sqn lining up.
This squadron is the backbone for Paskhas CSAR operation soon to be replaced by EC-725 Cougars.
Credit to : antoniushadi nurwahyono.






Cockpit view of group formation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

RI, Australia to hold maritime security forum 






The Maritime Security Board (Bakamla), together with the Australian Border Protection Service, *will hold the 6th Maritime security Desktop Exercise in Yogyakarta *to strengthen coordination on preventing crime among international maritime stakeholders.

As many as *18 countries, including China, East Timor, Hong Kong, Japan, Maladewa, Malaysia, Sri Langka, and the Philippines, will attend the three-day forum*, starting on March 30.

“The event also aims to *discuss crimes in the maritime sector, including trafficking, illegal fishing, and drug smuggling*,” the head of Bakamla's information division, Col. Edi Fernandi, told The Jakarta Post in Jakarta on Wednesday.

He said the event would aim to improve regional cooperation in order to secure marine resources in the Asia and Australian region from threats, and to identify preventive measures.

*thejakartapost.com/news/2015/03/25/ri-australia-hold-maritime-security-forum.html*


----------



## Dante

SatrioEko said:


> I know i'm dumb for asking this, but what type of CIWS is used by our navy?


There are several type actually
The most recent one are 2 chinese made type730 and ak630 on board parchim class and kcr40 class respectively

Soon we also will have the millenium gun ciws on board the PKR light frigates 

However, we also have several pseudo ciws such as the ak230 on board the parchim class and mistral tetral missile on Diponegoro class, mistral quite often being treated as ciws missile similar concept to the RAM system by the french navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> NAS-332 Super Puma from Indonesian Air Force 8th Sqn lining up.
> This squadron is the backbone for Paskhas CSAR operation soon to be replaced by EC-725 Cougars.
> Credit to : antoniushadi nurwahyono.
> 
> View attachment 207784
> 
> 
> Cockpit view of group formation
> View attachment 207785



they are not gonna be replaced anytime, just in last January the Airforce get another one just delivered from PT DI. EC-725 Caracal is to form new SAR Combat Squadron

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

The end of Camar Maleo Operation in Poso

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

N219 Simulator





N219 glass cockpit design













1 N219 prototype is ready
................
“N-219 akan digunakan untuk menjangkau antarkota berjarak sekitar 200 kilometer. Kapasitasnya kurang lebih 19 penumpang,” ungkap Menteri Riset Teknologi dan Pendidikan Tinggi (Menristek dan Dikti), M Nasir, saat mengunjungi Solo Techno Park (STP), Selasa (24/3).

*Ia mengklaim, saat ini prototipe pesawat tersebut telah selesai dibuat.* _*“Satu unit pesawat riset itu bernilai sekitar Rp 120 miliar sampai Rp 125 miliar. Kami sedang mengupayakan agar N-219 bisa lulus uji sertifikasi pada tahun ini.” *_Dengan demikian, lanjut Nasir, PT DI diharapkan bisa mulai memproduksi pesawat tersebut secara massal pada 2016.
................

*berita.suaramerdeka.com/pesawat-n-219-siap-diproduksi-massal/*
.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Police Anti-Gang and Violent Crime Task Force under Crime Investigation Directorate.


















Source : Detik Foto

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Good Morning!
Sgt. Tri Nia from the Army Aviation Corps Reporting in !!
Have a great friday

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Duel - Camera... action!





Battle readiness training





Tactical exercises





Long march training





Paramotor rescue squad





TNI super kick

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d

pr1v4t33r said:


> N219 Simulator
> View attachment 207939
> 
> 
> N219 glass cockpit design
> View attachment 207937
> 
> View attachment 207940
> 
> View attachment 207941
> 
> 
> 1 N219 prototype is ready
> ................
> “N-219 akan digunakan untuk menjangkau antarkota berjarak sekitar 200 kilometer. Kapasitasnya kurang lebih 19 penumpang,” ungkap Menteri Riset Teknologi dan Pendidikan Tinggi (Menristek dan Dikti), M Nasir, saat mengunjungi Solo Techno Park (STP), Selasa (24/3).
> 
> *Ia mengklaim, saat ini prototipe pesawat tersebut telah selesai dibuat.* _*“Satu unit pesawat riset itu bernilai sekitar Rp 120 miliar sampai Rp 125 miliar. Kami sedang mengupayakan agar N-219 bisa lulus uji sertifikasi pada tahun ini.” *_Dengan demikian, lanjut Nasir, PT DI diharapkan bisa mulai memproduksi pesawat tersebut secara massal pada 2016.
> ................
> 
> *berita.suaramerdeka.com/pesawat-n-219-siap-diproduksi-massal/*
> .


Wow, the n 219 cocpit look so sophisticated with large glass cocpit, i tought this bird gonna use lesser technology considering its economical price, bravo..



Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Good Morning!
> Sgt. Tri Nia from the Army Aviation Corps Reporting in !!
> Have a great friday
> 
> View attachment 207962
> 
> View attachment 207963
> 
> View attachment 207964
> 
> View attachment 207966
> 
> View attachment 207967
> 
> View attachment 207968
> 
> View attachment 207969
> 
> View attachment 207970


I love weekend trits.....thanks bro for the eye candy, i think i am in love

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Does anyone have any map for KOHANUDNAS?

.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

France Ready to Give RI Technology Transfer




​Dassault Aviation Rafale (all photos : Okezone) 

France asserted on Wednesday that it was willing to provide an industrial cooperation with Indonesia should the Dassault Rafale jet fighter be selected to modernize the Indonesian Air Force.

French Ambassador to Indonesia Corinne Breuzé said that France was open to all cooperation possibilities involving French aircraft maker Dassault Aviation and state-owned aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI).

“With the support of the French government, Dassault is open to any possibility of partnerships and transfer technology,” she said in a prepared statement. 

Other than technology transfer, she said that being 100 percent French, the Rafale would allow its users independence. “It is designed with Safran/Snecma for the engine, Thales for the avionics and MBDA for the armament,” she said.



​
Breuzé was speaking at an event to introduce the French jet fighter to the Indonesian public, at the Halim Perdanakusuma Air Force Base in East Jakarta. 

She said that the decision to bring the Rafale to Jakarta, despite a high level of operational engagement especially in Iraq, was made by the French defense minister and air force following a courtesy call from Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu, who met his French counterpart Jean-Yves Le Drian on March 10.

Ryamizard also visited the Rafale’s assembly line in Bordeaux-Merignac during the March visit.

Two Rafale jet fighters, a Rafale B double-seater and a Rafale C single-seater, arrived on Monday from the just-concluded 2015 Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace (LIMA) exhibition in Malaysia.



​
On Tuesday, the jet fighters performed three flights for Indonesian Air Force pilots who flew on the Rafale B, taking the back seat. 

There was also a solo aerobatic display performed by Capt. Benoit Blanche of the French Air Force.

The Rafale is a latecomer in the competition to replace the aging American-made F-5 E/F Tiger II operated by the Indonesian Air Force.

The French jet fighter is facing tough competition, locking horns with a stable of other contenders including the Russian-made Sukhoi Su-35, American-made F-16 Block 60, Swedish-made Saab JAS-39 Gripen and the Eurofighter Typhoon, a collaboration between Germany, Italy, Spain and the UK.



​
The Indonesian Air Force has repeatedly said it prefers the Su-35, the latest iteration of the Flanker family of jet fighters, although the final decision will be made by the Defense Ministry.

Meanwhile, Dassault Aviation executive vice president for America, Africa and Asia military sales JPHP Chabriol told The Jakarta Post that the best example of French will to transfer technology was India, which selected the Rafale.

He said that from an order of 126 units, 18 were supposed to be produced in France and the rest to be produced locally by Indian industries through progressive transfer of technology.

“From French authorities’ point of view as well as from French industry, there is no limitation to transfer technologies of the Rafale to friendly foreign countries,” he said.

“The only constraints we have are linked to the budgetary aspect, good sense and cost efficiency.”



​
He said Dassault and all associated French companies were quite open to discussions with Indonesian actors to set up a program that suited Indonesian requirements.

“We are not imposing anything; we are ready for discussion to define what is the optimized scheme of transfer of technology in the framework of the Rafale bid,” Chabriol said.

Other than technology transfer, Chabriol emphasized that Indonesia would get total independence if it selected the Rafale because, as it is a 100-percent French product, Indonesia would not have to deal with a third party.

Another advantage of buying the Rafale, he added, was that it could be deployed with very minimal logistical support. 

(The Jakarta Post)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

F 16 Block 60 is a big no no no, we cannot shoot Singapore and Australia fighter with those planes 

IFF ( Identification on Foe and Friend)

@Jakartans@PkDef

You do have huge private collection on this, I hope your wife doesnt know that particular file on your computer ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

Indos said:


> F 16 Block 60 is a big no no no, we cannot shoot Singapore and Australia fighter with those planes
> 
> IFF ( Identification on Foe and Friend)
> 
> @Jakartans@PkDef
> 
> You do have huge private collection on this, I hope your wife doesnt know that particular file on your computer ....



Its not IFF because we cannot shoot them but they can shoot us I think.


----------



## Indos

baukiki88 said:


> Its not IFF because we cannot shoot them but they can shoot us I think.



Yup, correct....thats why........

Turkey has changed their F-16 IFF system ( 2011) using ASELSAN help, so they can take down Israeli planes now......

Our political bargain will be weak toward those nations if we choose F 16 block 60. As our Refurbished F-16 block 52 just for stop gap before replacing all of them into KFX/IFX


----------



## Nike

PT. Pindad (Persero) - Home

PT. Pindad (Persero) - Bulletin

Indonesian PT PINDAD had confirmed their cooperation with SAAB Dynamics to developt a medium range SAM system in which the basic system is developed from the reliable product of SAAB RBS-70 Point Defense system. 






i am always had a suspicion if our flanker is actually numbered for more than 16






two 03?

 @Indos @pr1v4t33r @baukiki88 @nufix @Reashot Xigwin anyone can explained this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Another Good News 

I am quite satisfied with this Pindad confirmation 

Regarding these double number, maybe it is just a disinformation tactic


----------



## baukiki88

madokafc said:


> PT. Pindad (Persero) - Home
> 
> PT. Pindad (Persero) - Bulletin
> 
> Indonesian PT PINDAD had confirmed their cooperation with SAAB Dynamics to developt a medium range SAM system in which the basic system is developed from the reliable product of SAAB RBS-70 Point Defense system.
> 
> View attachment 208072
> 
> 
> i am always had a suspicion if our flanker is actually numbered for more than 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two 03?
> 
> @Indos @pr1v4t33r @baukiki88 @nufix @Reashot Xigwin anyone can explained this?



One is 2703 the other is 3003. They have different canopy.

Any photos for 2701,02, 3001,02 not older than 5 yrs. If you notice, we never see 2701,02 3001,02 during event or show. many said they have been grounded since 2008 due to baaad condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Another Good News
> 
> I am quite satisfied with this Pindad confirmation
> 
> Regarding these double number, maybe it is just a disinformation tactic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

Indos said:


> Yup, correct....thats why........
> 
> Turkey has changed their F-16 IFF system ( 2011) using ASELSAN help, so they can take down Israeli planes now......
> 
> Our political bargain will be weak toward those nations if we choose F 16 block 60. As our Refurbished F-16 block 52 just for stop gap before replacing all of them into KFX/IFX



We should modified our F 16 same as turkey. This plane will still in good cond even at 2030.


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


>



Yeah, and you are the official messenger here 

I hope we have double planes on every number though , so we are actually having 32 Su 27/30, we just dont want Singapore to add more fighters if they know the actual number, thats why we hide the other half


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Different type maybe? Su27-Su3
(kl punya B2 atau Blackbird wajar diumpetin, cuma Sukro seri MK2 aja pake diumpet-umpetin)


----------



## baukiki88

Indos said:


> Yeah, and you are the official messenger here
> 
> I hope we have double planes on every number though , so we are actually having 32 Su 27/30, we just dont want Singapore to add more fighters if they know the actual number, thats why we hide the other half


I think for Sukhoi they dont hide. But For kilos and S300 I think they hide. Deagel reports that we have 2 kilos Sub


----------



## pr1v4t33r

N219 modern glass cockpit design
With modern design, yet low investment and operational cost, plus large GAF nomad population in asean that this plane intended to replace, N219 can be a success story for PT. DI once sertification process and production phase rolled out next year.






Nomad cockpit




===============================================================================

N219 cabin design





Nomad cabin




===============================================================================

N219 military & civilian version









GAF Nomad




===============================================================================

N219 technology demonstrator




.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sEoulman556

baukiki88 said:


> Korean like to eat sambal? I doubt that. Some people say it smells like dead rotten rats. Real original sambal must contain TERASI . you know what is terasi ?? just to give you an idea, Kim chi smell Fresh Terasi smells Rotten.



I had sambal oelek, not the original sambal. I had it with steamed rice and chicken. It wasn't anything special, just a regular meal. It did two things for this Korean. This Korean's mouth was on fire and it made him full. 

Even if sambal terasi smells really bad, I would like to try it. If I didn't like it, I wouldn't eat it again. Simple as that! Nothing personal against the sambal terasi or the Indonesian people. Whoever told you that sambal smelled like dead rotten rats was insecure about their own culture and they wanted to say an insult about Indonesian culture to make themselves feel important. Those people that compared sambal to "dead rotten rats" needed to shut the fvck up if they didn't like it. 

If we Koreans have spicy food like Kimchi, there is 98 percent chance that we will look for foreign spicy foods like sambal. Just want to make that clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

sEoulman556 said:


> I had sambal oelek, not the original sambal. I had it with steamed rice and chicken. It wasn't anything special, just a regular meal. It did two things for this Korean. This Korean's mouth was on fire and it made him full.
> 
> Even if sambal terasi smells really bad, I would like to try it. If I didn't like it, I wouldn't eat it again. Simple as that! Nothing personal against the sambal terasi or the Indonesian people. Whoever told you that sambal smelled like dead rotten rats was insecure about their own culture and they wanted to say an insult about Indonesian culture to make themselves feel important. Those people that compared sambal to "dead rotten rats" needed to shut the fvck up if they didn't like it.
> 
> If we Koreans have spicy food like Kimchi, there is 98 percent chance that we will look for foreign spicy foods like sambal. Just want to make that clear.



i would reccomend you for sambal terasi, the terasi itself is just an ingredient although smell awful more like a rotten socks from office worker but the smell of the sambal terasi is actually good when all of the ingredients mixed together and good cooked properly. For the sambal itself much better to eat it with rice, some fried chicken, tempe goreng and fresh vegetables leaves.

*Geospatial Information Agency to verify 3,000 Indonesian islands*
Jumat, 27 Maret 2015 21:05 WIB | 678 Views





Priyadi Kardono. (ANTARA)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Geospatial Information Agency will verify some 3,000 unnamed islands in Indonesia and put their coordinate on the map.

"Therefore, the official number of our islands may increase from 13,466 to around 17,000," Head of Indonesia Geospatial Information Agency Dr. Priyadi Kardono said here Friday, after a coordination meeting with the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry officials.

The archipelago country is said to have some 17,000 islands, but Geospatial Information Agency has done the verification of only 13,466 islands so far.

Around 3 thousand islands still need to be verified and named.

Kardono remarked that Indonesia has the most number of islands in the world and has the second longest coastline after Canada.

According to the agency, the length of Indonesian coastline has increased from some 91,000 kilometers to 99,093 kilometers after the latest verification process using a 1:250,000 scale.

The length of the coastline may increase further if the agency conducts the mapping using a scale of 1:25,000 for Java and Bali and 1:50,000 for Sumatra, Kalimantan, Sulawesi, and Papua.

"With the mapping of all the coastal areas using more detailed scales, the length of Indonesian coastline may increase to 100 thousand kilometers," Kardono explained.

During the coordination meeting, the officials of Geospatial Information Agency and the Marine Affairs and Fisheries Ministry signed a Memorandum of Understanding for utilizing geospatial information, such as the map of fish, coral, and mangrove distribution, for the management of marine and fisheries natural resources.

"As part of a plan to develop 24 major harbors, the agency will map the Indonesian coastal areas using a very detailed scale of 1:10,000," Kardono revealed.

The mapping is expected to finish in seven months and will involve the Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology, Indonesian Institute of Sciences, and Hydro-Oceanography Office. It is estimated to cost two billion rupiah per location.

On the occasion, Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti noted that although Indonesia has the longest coastline, it only ranks fifth in seafood exports in the South Asian region. The Philippines is ranked number one.

_(Reporting by Dewanti Lestari/Uu.A059/INE/KR-BSR/F001)

Geospatial Information Agency to verify 3,000 Indonesian islands - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acelaw

sorry OOT.

if you think sambal terasi is worst! then try sambal tempoyak. my favorit sambal 
made from rotten durian. 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Today Weekend Edition is likely to change topic, from Girls into Foods 



acelaw said:


> sorry OOT.
> 
> if you think sambal terasi is worst! then try sambal tempoyak. my favorit sambal
> made from rotten durian.
> 
> .



Where can we get one....?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

Weekend Bonus + 600k views bonus 

I Hope our thread can be viewed by a million in less than a year

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acelaw

@Indos sumatera or kalimantan
----------------------------------------------
happy weekend

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

pr1v4t33r said:


> With operational cost comes to play, plus the logistical and infrastructure development cost to maintain the squadrons, and the need to keep our single engine fighter squadrons to fulfil the workhorse role in 3 operational area following the KOGABWILHAN plan, here is my guess...
> 
> *This configuration looks pretty good*
> 3 Sqn Su27/30/35 (2 new Su35 sqn, get TOT)
> 3 Sqn F16 minimum Block 52ID (workhorse)
> 3 Sqn IFX (replacing hawk & 10 F16 A/B above 2024)
> 1 Sqn S.Tucano
> 1 Sqn T50i
> .


These numbers are not enough you need a Air Force with at least 540 Fighter Jets of 4.5++ and 5th Generation


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> These numbers are not enough you need a Air Force with at least 540 Fighter Jets of 4.5++ and 5th Generation



why not Pakistan first


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PINDAD Badak, wheeled 90mm gun IFV & AMX VCI PINDAD modernization - looks pretty solid & tough, nice piece of work.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## NarThoD

The Hunt of armed militias in Aceh

Credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Well, Aceh getting hot again and by this month, Army PPRC will enter Poso to relieve Brimob there.
I hope we maximizing our Army aviation corps (penerbad). Time to see our Hind hunting the terrorist.


----------



## baukiki88

sEoulman556 said:


> I had sambal oelek, not the original sambal. I had it with steamed rice and chicken. It wasn't anything special, just a regular meal. It did two things for this Korean. This Korean's mouth was on fire and it made him full.
> 
> Even if sambal terasi smells really bad, I would like to try it. If I didn't like it, I wouldn't eat it again. Simple as that! Nothing personal against the sambal terasi or the Indonesian people. Whoever told you that sambal smelled like dead rotten rats was insecure about their own culture and they wanted to say an insult about Indonesian culture to make themselves feel important. Those people that compared sambal to "dead rotten rats" needed to shut the fvck up if they didn't like it.
> 
> If we Koreans have spicy food like Kimchi, there is 98 percent chance that we will look for foreign spicy foods like sambal. Just want to make that clear.




Ingredient for making sambal :





you see the purple granule next to the chilli,, thats the terasi.

This is terasi factory :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> why not Pakistan first


We already have more than 400 Fighter Jets and we are producing new ones to replace old ones


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> We already have more than 400 Fighter Jets and we are producing new ones to replace old ones


Different situation here.
you must have 400++ fighter because you have India and the unstable Afghanistan on your back. the number are mandatory for your national security.
If Indonesia Procure say 300 fighter we will bring insecurity in our region, triggering unnecessary arms race.
Bad for economy, and once again, when the economy weaken it will creates internal instability and ends up creating potential internal insurgency.
Why its very hard for you to understand that national security related to regional security and sometimes maintaining peace not always related with boosting the number of Air Force fighter.
If we start boosting the numbers of our Air Force fighter, our neighboring country - for example Australia will tighten their defense and security by adding more fighter and more hostile policy toward us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

We must include @acelaw as Weekend Edition new team member.... 

I like cute one though .......... ( udah mumet ngomongin perang dan geopolitics mulu ) 











Bripda Inggried ...... 

Girls and Food edition 



NarThoD said:


> The Hunt of armed militias in Aceh
> 
> Credit to original uploader



A respond after 2 of our military intelligence personnel get caught and killed by the rebel just recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Different situation here.
> you must have 400++ fighter because you have India and the unstable Afghanistan on your back. the number are mandatory for your national security.
> If Indonesia Procure say 300 fighter we will bring insecurity in our region, triggering unnecessary arms race.
> Bad for economy, and once again, when the economy weaken it will creates internal instability and ends up creating potential internal insurgency.
> Why its very hard for you to understand that national security related to regional security and sometimes maintaining peace not always related with boosting the number of Air Force fighter.
> If we start boosting the numbers of our Air Force fighter, our neighboring country - for example Australia will tighten their defense and security by adding more fighter and more hostile policy toward us.


Yes keep telling this to yourself when all of a sudden a country near you attacks you you will be crying just like Ukraine


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Yes keep telling this to yourself when all of a sudden a country near you attacks you you will be crying just like Ukraine



Realistic Opinion:

In my opinion beside 50 of 4 Generation fighter that we will have in the end of this year, adding them with F 5 replacement program (it is likely to be Su 35) = 66. After 2019 until 2024, we will also likely to add 16 more 4,5 gen fighter = 82 planes. After that, 80-100 KFX/IFX is projected by me to be produced, within 2022-2030 time range.

Our next program should be making this one :







Currently we try to improve our UAV development capability into a MALE version.


----------



## Nike

I think Indonesia had an experience in the past to stockpilling arms especially fighter, bomber, submarine, LST and warships when the situation require us to do so, we can do that again if the situation around Indonesia forced Indonesia do the forte once more. But the responsibility to keeping the peace and stability in Region is had been fall on our shoulder as the largest and the most capable Nation in ASEAN to act as the stabilizer forces , that's why ASEAN region is capable to progress at unprecendented rate than ever since the formation of ASEAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> Yes keep telling this to yourself when all of a sudden a country near you attacks you you will be crying just like Ukraine


Well with all your 400++ fighter Pakistan still cannot maintain full authority in own country.
Lets be real brother, you are Nuclear country, still you cannot keep Taliban out of your eastern territory.
Something forgotten that is strong economy and providing public welfare and services.
Your suggestion is well taken but dont act like you know better than us about what we really need.
Your situation is different than us and so does your regional geopolitics.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Just edited some pictures 

DENJAKA (Detachment Jalamangkara)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Fast rope exercise (marinir)
ANTARA FOTO/Sertu Mar Kuwadi







repost with Hires photos...cari dekati hancurkan
Credit : beritadaerah












Credit : beritadaerah







Latgab Satgultor Trimatra 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Defense Budget - Rp 190T if 6.5% GDP growth achieved, Rp 230T if 7% GDP growth achieved





..............................................................................................................................................................................













.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Girls is always a Girl, no matter what........... 







Celebrating 600.000 viewers of Indonesian Military Thread

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

With ramped up defense budget, we can have modern and professional armies that equiped with the best gear and technology available today.









.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Soldiers patrolling in Alue Dua village, Aceh (28/3/2015)





Soldiers prepare battle exercise in Poso

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Good News


*South Korea opts for KAI-Lockheed in $7.8 bln fighter deal*



2 hours ago





Seoul (AFP) - South Korea on Monday selected Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) and partner Lockheed Martin for a multi-billion-dollar contract to develop 120 "indigenous" fighter jets to replace Seoul's ageing fleet.

The bid from KAI and the US aerospace giant, which is subject to a screening process before being officially approved, was always seen as the favourite for the 8.6 trillion won ($7.8 billion) deal over a rival bid by civilian carrier Korean Air (KAL) teamed with Airbus.

The Defence Ministry also approved a separate $1.28 billion deal to buy Patriot PAC-3 missiles and upgrade its air defence system aimed at intercepting North Korean ballistic missiles.

The KF-X fighter project is designed to develop and produce 120 fighter jets of a new, indigenous type to replace South Korea's ageing fleet of F-4s and F-5s.

"We have chosen KAI as the preferred bidder based on our review of... cost, development plans and development capabilities of the two bidders," the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) said in a statement.

"We are planning to sign the (final) contract during the first half of this year after negotiating with the preferred bidder over technology... and the price," it said.

View gallery


South Korea's military procurement needs, especially where the air force is concerned, have over …
The South Korean government is to provide 60 percent of the development costs, with the rest to be shared by the winning consortium and Indonesia, whose involvement is the result of a bilateral defence treaty.

The KAI-Lockheed alliance always had the upper hand, as the same partnership developed the T-50 trainer, which is South Korea's first homegrown supersonic aircraft.

Lockheed, which won a contract in 2013 to sell 40 F-35A joint strike fighters to South Korea, has promised to transfer key technologies for the KF-X project to Seoul.

South Korea's military procurement needs, especially where the air force is concerned, have overwhelmingly been met by US suppliers in the past -- a reflection of their close military alliance.

KAL had talked up its bid by highlighting the technical support available from Airbus, which is part of the European consortium that developed the Eurofighter.

Airbus has made a number of bids for the South's military contracts, including a $1.38 billion deal to provide air refuelling tankers.

The defence ministry's request for the KF-X project required a new design, although experts say a heavily modified version of an existing fighter model would also be acceptable.

DAPA officials said South Korea would also buy an unspecified number of "hit-and-kill" PAC-3 missiles from Lockheed Martin by 2020 to improve its anti-ballistic missile capabilities.

US defence contractor Raytheon has been selected to upgrade South Korea's PAC-2 fire control system to launch both PAC-2 and PAC-3 missile, DAPA spokesman Kim Si-Cheol told reporters.

South Korea opts for KAI-Lockheed in $7.8 bln fighter deal - Yahoo News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

If you have big pocket, put the money to Russian, and you get great items from them.
SK isn't so good.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BoQ77 said:


> If you have big pocket, put the money to Russian, and you get great items from them.
> SK isn't so good.




It's a good deal. we get capable, cool looking, semi stealth fighter jet, gen 4.5+++. Fair price, and the most important thing is, we get transfer of technology to produce this beast at home..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acelaw

yup, south korea is reliable partner in military development. look makassar class LPD, now we export them. wait until Submarine and jet fighter program done. 
_________________________________________________
credit to photografer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Actually it is 5 gen fighter in the making, we just want to be low profile. It can be fully 5 gen if the body material can absorb radar, particularly on the nose which is very critical.



BoQ77 said:


> If you have big pocket, put the money to Russian, and you get great items from them.
> SK isn't so good.



There will be Lockheed Martin participation, these fighter will be marketed in South East Asia by us. KFX/IFX RCS = 0.1 M2. / SU 35 RCS = 1-3 M2. Dont forget our engineers contribution on the design as well. Some of them are former Boeing employee.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

LAPAN LSA-01

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*TNI not planning military operations in Poso*
Senin, 30 Maret 2015 21:10 WIB | 209 Views




Indonesian Chief of the Armed Forces, General Moeldoko. (ANTARA FOTO/M Agung Rajasa)

Palu, Central Sulawesi (ANTARA News) -- Commander of the Defense Forces (TNI) General Moeldoko said that the TNI did not plan on carrying out military operations in Poso, Central Sulawesi, to arrest terrorists suspected to be hiding in the region. 

He told newsmen here on Monday that joint TNI forces would only conduct combat training in the forest and sea territories of Poso.

The location was chosen because of the potential of security threats in the region, he explained, adding that later, when the TNI conducts operations there, it would know the location better.

"If operations are to be carried out later, personnel will already have knowledge of the front, the enemies and the weather," he affirmed.

The general stated that the exercise, which commences on Monday, was a routine annual activity organized by the TNI.

The Indonesian police are still tracking down members of the terrorist group led by Santoso who are believed to be hiding in the region.

They have already arrested 10 people believed to be members of Santosos network this year.

Santoso and his group are believed to be behind a series of terror attacks on security setups and residents in Poso district and in several other areas in Central Sulawesi. 

The police declared the group as dangerous and wanted three years ago. 

Furthermore, the exercise, which will be opened this evening, will have 3,200 personnel from the army, navy and air force participating in it.

Moeldoko noted that it was not aimed at catching terrorist suspects, but added, "If we find Santoso and his men, we will ask them to surrender and shoot them if they don't."

The commander has arrived in Poso to open the two-week training. 
*TNI not planning military operations in Poso*
Senin, 30 Maret 2015 21:10 WIB | 209 Views




Indonesian Chief of the Armed Forces, General Moeldoko. (ANTARA FOTO/M Agung Rajasa)

Palu, Central Sulawesi (ANTARA News) -- Commander of the Defense Forces (TNI) General Moeldoko said that the TNI did not plan on carrying out military operations in Poso, Central Sulawesi, to arrest terrorists suspected to be hiding in the region. 

He told newsmen here on Monday that joint TNI forces would only conduct combat training in the forest and sea territories of Poso.

The location was chosen because of the potential of security threats in the region, he explained, adding that later, when the TNI conducts operations there, it would know the location better.

"If operations are to be carried out later, personnel will already have knowledge of the front, the enemies and the weather," he affirmed.

The general stated that the exercise, which commences on Monday, was a routine annual activity organized by the TNI.

The Indonesian police are still tracking down members of the terrorist group led by Santoso who are believed to be hiding in the region.

They have already arrested 10 people believed to be members of Santosos network this year.

Santoso and his group are believed to be behind a series of terror attacks on security setups and residents in Poso district and in several other areas in Central Sulawesi. 

The police declared the group as dangerous and wanted three years ago. 

Furthermore, the exercise, which will be opened this evening, will have 3,200 personnel from the army, navy and air force participating in it.

Moeldoko noted that it was not aimed at catching terrorist suspects, but added, "If we find Santoso and his men, we will ask them to surrender and shoot them if they don't."

The commander has arrived in Poso to open the two-week training. 

TNI not planning military operations in Poso - ANTARA News


----------



## baukiki88

pr1v4t33r said:


> It's a good deal. we get capable, cool looking, semi stealth fighter jet, gen 4.5+++. Fair price, and the most important thing is, we get transfer of technology to produce this beast at home..
> 
> View attachment 209092


Too bad LFX is discontinued. We cannot depend on kfx alone. If we want to sell KFX we need S korean permssion I think.



BoQ77 said:


> If you have big pocket, put the money to Russian, and you get great items from them.
> SK isn't so good.


So far we never produce anything from the russian side. The S korea and Sweden more promising.


----------



## Nike

Lantern Iron 2015 Exercises

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Latihan Embarkasi dan Debarkasi Kolinlamil Masuki Tahap Manlap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## BoQ77

Indos said:


> Actually it is 5 gen fighter in the making, we just want to be low profile. It can be fully 5 gen if the body material can absorb radar, particularly on the nose which is very critical.
> 
> 
> 
> There will be Lockheed Martin participation, these fighter will be marketed in South East Asia by us. KFX/IFX RCS = 0.1 M2. / SU 35 RCS = 1-3 M2. Dont forget our engineers contribution on the design as well. Some of them are former Boeing employee.



Su-35 for instant supplement. PAK-FA is the major competitor of others.
In my view, Korean one success is more doubtful than Russian one


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BoQ77 said:


> Su-35 for instant supplement. PAK-FA is the major competitor of others. In my view, Korean one success is more doubtful than Russian one




su-35 is already on the TNI & MOD list for order to replace f5. Now just waiting for the contract comitment to be made.

Whether this KFX/IFX will succeed or not still have to be seen in the future, but we will hang on, since we will bring lockheed martin to help us realizing this project. They already experienced producing f22 raptor.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KFX/IFX fighter jet Project - This plane define beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Indeed,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Photos from ongoing Indonesian - US Navy SF joint exercise 2015
Lantern Iron 2015 Marine Amphibious Recon unit & US MARSOC
Flash Iron 2015 : KOPASKA & US Navy SEAL
Silent Iron 2015 : DENJAKA & their US counterpart
Photo credit : W_H










Marine Amphibious Recon (TAIFIB) & US MARSOC









KOPASKA & US Navy SEAL






DENJAKA & Their US counterpart

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

BoQ77 said:


> Su-35 for instant supplement. PAK-FA is the major competitor of others.
> In my view, Korean one success is more doubtful than Russian one



Well my friend, development of previous Russian fighter like Su 35 is so long, so we dont know for sure when we can get those PAK-FA in the market. It is a heavy fighter already and can be a good choice to accompany our KFX/IFX as a bomber and deep strike fighter. If it proves to be a lethal and effective one, so we can also buy these planes along with KFX/IFX. It will be a perfect combination.

Korean ( T 50 ) supersonic





Russian Yak-130

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New KMC Komando with camo - Ulee Lheue, Banda Aceh (31/3/2015)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

*Sukhoi Company filed an application to participate in a tender issued by Indonesia*

Russian Aviaton » Tuesday March 31, 2015 15:04 MSK
Sukhoi Company filed an application to participate in a tender for delivery of fighters to Indonesian air forces, Lenta.ru reports with reference to the company’s press-service.

*The model of the fighter offered by Russian company was not unveiled by the press-service.*

It was reported earlier that Indonesia is going to put 16 F-5E/F Tiger II aircraft delivered from USA in 1980 out of operation. And the country is looking for a replacement for these jets. According to some sources, only two out of sixteen jets of the type are operational now.

In autumn 2014 after analysis of RFI (request for information) responses, Indonesian Ministry of Defense selected three finalists: Su-35 (Russia), F-16C/D block 52+ (USA) and JAS.39 Gripen (Sweden). The latter one is the favorite, according to sources close to Indonesian Ministry of Defense. At first Indonesia was also considering US F-15 Silent Eagle and F/A-18 Super Hornet, as well as French Dassault Rafale.

Today Indonesian air forces operate four types of Sukhoi fighters. In 2003 the country purchased two Su-27SK jets, in 2010 — three upgraded Su-27SKMs. In 2003 Indonesia placed an order for two Su-30MK jets and nine more Su-30MK2s were purchased in 2008 and 2011.
Sukhoi Company filed an application to participate in a tender issued by Indonesia - News - Russian Aviation - RUAVIATION.COM

Could it be The PAK FA instead of SU35s ? lets see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Why Indonesia should take a leading role in ASEAN
*Author: Pattharapong Rattanasevee, Burapha University*







ASEAN would benefit from stronger leadership. But Indonesia, the country best placed to take up that role, appears unwilling.Indonesia could be the leader that ASEAN needs, but it intentionally refrains from asserting its influence over the association.

This is due to Indonesia’s internal weaknesses, ASEAN’s norms of non-interference and equality among members, and the remaining antagonism among ASEAN member countries. This situation leaves a power vacuum within the association and intensifies the academic debate about leadership in integrating regions.

There are three possible and intertwining explanations of leadership in ASEAN.

Sectorial leadership refers to leadership exercised through areas or sectors of competence, or depending on which country is in a better position to take the lead at the time. Indonesia’s foreign-policy orientation is frequently concerned with political and security issues. For example, it greatly influenced ASEAN positions on the Cambodian conflict and the South China Sea dispute. Thailand, Malaysia and Singapore like to push economic issues. These countries played a vital role in moving onto the path of economic integration. All were notable proponents of the ASEAN Free Trade Area. The Philippines is often more concerned with social and cultural issues, demonstrated by its initiation of ASEAN Socio-Cultural Community (ASCC).

Cooperative leadership is formed among a group of countries that share a common vision and wish to play a strategic role in the region. This is based on the notion that no single ASEAN country can fulfil the leading role, so it should be built on the basis of two or three countries that are able to forge solid cooperation among their leaders and consolidate their domestic politics. This form of leadership is perhaps similar to the case of the European Union where Germany and France appear as a coalition leader.

Periodical leadership assumes that leadership is attached to individuality or charisma. This notion is heavily centred on some notable leaders of ASEAN, such as Indonesia’s President Suharto, Singapore’s Prime Minister Lee Kuan Yew and Malaysia’s Prime Minister Mahathir Mohammad.

The sectorial explanation of leadership may be prevalent because Indonesia still lacks competence, for example in socio-economic areas. The cooperative model may have emerged because ASEAN is actually a collection of weak and vulnerable countries domestically. The periodical leadership is also visible because ASEAN is arguably an elitist organisation and very much attached to leader’s charisma. But, without a doubt, ASEAN requires the presence of undisputed leadership for which Indonesia seems to be the only candidate.

ASEAN requires a clear and dominant leader that can serve as an institutional focal point and regional paymaster to facilitate and drive regional projects. Most multi-lateral or regional organisations include a country with more power relative to its other members. In every international bargain with competing national interests, there is an influence of structural powers (derived from material and resource capacity such as the size of land, population and economy). Even the European Union, which has much more solid and effective institutions to drive decision-making, is heavily influenced by French and German leadership. Regional integration is a scene of competing national interests and the position of leadership is normally taken by the governments of large, prosperous and powerful member states.

As the world’s fourth largest state in terms of population and the region’s largest country, which comprises about 40 per cent of ASEAN’s total population, Indonesia is the elephant in the room. Indonesia initiated and proposed the foundation of ASEAN as a means to end regional conflict. As a consequence of a painful experience of colonisation, Indonesia was the country that continued to stress non-alignment, with the hope of removing the exercise of external powers from the region. While the coercive action towards East Timor and the severe financial crisis in the late 1990s spelled the decline of Indonesia’s position in ASEAN, its recent democratic consolidation is bolstering its reputation in regional affairs.

The invisibility of leadership in ASEAN is a result of Indonesia trying to ensure regional unity. Without the low-posture politics of Indonesia, the association would not be able to create multilateralism and a neutral context in which smaller states could feel more comfortable when dealing with bigger countries. But, considering the remaining antagonism among members and its considerable institutional weaknesses, this raises the importance of leadership in ASEAN.

ASEAN’s future cannot rely wholly upon Indonesia’s structural leadership. It has to be invested with some sort of soft power that could help amplify international images and credibility, as well as tone down antagonism and resistance within the organisation. Indonesia should seek to play a more active leading role and exercise more of its power over the association.

In the foreseeable future, ASEAN will continue to be shaped by the politics of Indonesia. The recent political developments in Indonesia will provide a vital ingredient in building up confidence and credibility, as well as enhancing the pursuit of leadership in ASEAN.

*Pattharapong Rattanasevee is a lecturer at Burapha University, Chonburi, Thailand.*
_eastasiaforum.org/2015/03/28/why-indonesia-should-take-a-leading-role-in-asean/_
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

*Women Empowerment

Lets go on patrol with police Chief Brigadier Olivia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Quick Reaction Forces Exercises in Poso, Central Sulawesi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> *Women Empowerment
> 
> Lets go on patrol with police Chief Brigadier Olivia
> 
> View attachment 209915
> 
> 
> View attachment 209916



Hyundai in Polis ?


----------



## NarThoD

BoQ77 said:


> Hyundai in Polis ?


Well mostly Indonesian Police using Hyundai or Mazda and Mitsubishis in big cities, although some in the countryside still using old Kia's

Mazda 5





Mitsubishi Lancer





Hyundai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Approaching Prambanan temple from the sky

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian President Joko Widodo has returned from Japan and China, armed with promises of investment worth more than $70 billion and increased cooperation in maritime security. Can Jakarta take advantage of the rivalry between the East Asian giants to balance its own geopolitical and economic interests?



Jokowi’s Balancing Act - Channel NewsAsia

.


----------



## Indos

More investment means more companies, more professional employees, and with the main offices usually are located at Jakarta, it also means huge opportunities ahead ..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

It's remain to be seen whether this $70B financial comitment can be realized and materialized. Yet, this can be potential sources for Indonesia economic growth in the near future.

We know that huge changes will not happen in the first year of this administration, but all the sign show that we move in the right direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> It's remain to be seen whether this $70B financial comitment can be realized and materialized. Yet, this can be potential sources for Indonesia economic growth in the near future.
> 
> We know that huge changes will not happen in the first year of this administration, but all the sign show that we move in the right direction.



Kalau dari data Badan Koordinasi Penanaman Modal, Rasio Realisasi Komitmen Investasi China itu cuman 1:10, jauh sama Jepang yang 6,5:10. Dari 10 nilai Komitmen lewat MoU yang direalisasi cuman 1 nilainya, Jepang realisasinya 6.5

dan lebih tinggi lagi US dan Singapore :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Kalau dari data Badan Koordinasi Penanaman Modal, Rasio Realisasi Komitmen Investasi China itu cuman 1:10, jauh sama Jepang yang 6,5:10. Dari 10 nilai Komitmen lewat MoU yang direalisasi cuman 1 nilainya, Jepang realisasinya 6.5 dan lebih tinggi lagi US dan Singapore :p




That's why we still have to see whether this financial commitment gonna take real shape or the opposite. But, to take the optimistic view, we can argue that these stats are the result of the previous administration. Maybe with this current administration we can solve the investment obstacle and make this thing work.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian military force battalion might be on standby in Poso*

Selasa, 31 Maret 2015 19:11 WIB | 588 View
General TNI Moeldoko. (ANTARA/Prasetyo Utomo)

Poso (ANTARA News) - A battalion of the Quick Response Striking Force (PPRC) will remain in Poso District, Central Sulawesi Province, to make the local community feel safe, stated Chief of the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) General Moeldoko.

"I have reported it to President Joko Widodo. If needed, the PPRC personnel will stay here to continue the operations with the police personnel. The president has agreed," General Moeldoko noted here Tuesday.

Moeldoko was in Poso district, Central Sulawesi, on Tuesday, to observe a military exercise being conducted by the PPRC.

General Moeldoko was accompanied by Army Chief of Staff General Gatot Nurmantyo and Naval Chief of Staff Admiral Ade Supandi, among several others.

General Moeldoko remarked that the PPRC exercise is being held to anticipate the emergence of radical groups in Indonesia.

"The TNI and government will not allow radicalism to develop in Indonesia, including ISIS to exist in Indonesia. We have seen that there is a potential for such an ideology to spread in Poso. Therefore, we have selected Poso as the venue for holding the PPRC exercise," he remarked.

During the exercise, thousands of military personnel attempted to capture terrorists who wanted to seize control of the Southeast Asian countries.

The military officers surrounded and attacked the terrorists bases in a mountainous and coastal area.

The TNI deploys warships and jet fighters such as F16s to attack the terrorists.

In reality, a mountain named Mount Biru is a hideout for the Santoso- and Daeng Koro-led radical groups.

"I suspect that the members of radical groups feel at ease in Poso. I am worried that those going to Iraq and Syria, following their return to Indonesia, will make Poso as their headquarters," he stated.

Earlier, Moeldoko revealed that the TNI did not plan on carrying out military operations in Poso to arrest the terrorists suspected to be hiding in the region.

He recently informed newsmen that the joint TNI forces would only conduct combat training in the forest and sea territories of Poso.
(Uu.F001/INE/KR-BSR/A014) 

Indonesian military force battalion might be on standby in Poso - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

*Doea Tanda Cinta*(_Two Signs of Love)_ trailer, this Movie is being filmed with help from the Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

A brief Tour to PTDI and PINDAD with Sgt. Nita Erdian - Indonesian Presidential Security Forces 

PTDI - N219 Cockpit demonstrator





PINDAD - ANOA APC





Komodo utility vehicle





AMX-13 Retrofitted 105mm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

NarThoD said:


> *Doea Tanda Cinta*(_Two Signs of Love)_ trailer, this Movie is being filmed with help from the Army



For the last several years, I only watch few Indonesian movies ( only the action ones) like Merantau, The Raid, and the last one is The Raid 2, and this Movie seems good as well. I plan to watch that........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

Indos said:


> For the last several years, I only watch few Indonesian movies ( only the action ones) like Merantau, The Raid, and the last one is The Raid 2, and this Movie seems good as well. I plan to watch that........


Haha yes our movie industry didn't go so well in past years, but i'm optimistic about it since many awesome movies being produced by talented local directors 

Well my favorite movies are Soekarno 





And this, Sang Kyai





@Nihonjin1051 those movies i mentioned above are set during Japan occupation you know?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Intermezo Edition:

@NarThoD

Actually there are many good Indonesian Movies for female viewers, but just so few for an action ones, I also like an inspirational movies like Satria Pelangi and 5 cm. Just seeing the story though, never watched either, but for 5 cm it seems to explore many good scenes and talk about friendship, I also plan to watch this movie.
















You seem to be a very nationalistic person by seeing your movie choices . It explains of why you always fight heard if someone tries to put our country down

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Indos said:


> Intermezo Edition:
> 
> @NarThoD
> 
> Actually there are many good Indonesian Movies for female viewers, but just so few for an action ones, I also like an inspirational movies like Satria Pelangi and 5 cm. Just seeing the story though, never watched either, but for 5 cm it seems to explore many good scenes and talk about friendship, I also plan to watch this movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be a very nationalistic person by seeing your movie choices . It explains of why you always fight heard if someone tries to put our country down


Haha thanks, always break my nerves when someone just mockiing and talking without facts, but i'll try keep my patience on them. 

I agree about your opinion about our movie industry, but those good movies being buried by nonsense erotical-horror movies made by pervert directors. 

And i'm really love this one, Merah Putih.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KRI Karimata-960 Asah Kemampuan di Tengah Laut
(Dispen Kolinlamil)











Patroli Taifib Di Poso
Credit : olagondronk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

PPRC 2015
Credit to uploader














oleh oleh dari forum ghoibiyah haha @madokafc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

SotoShop Wkwkwkwk


----------



## Nike

Photo: TS-1641 (CN: 5C-195) Indonesia - Air Force Lockheed Martin F-16CJ Fighting Falcon by Andang Tri Prabowo Photoid: 7997572 - JetPhotos.Net

 more has came and undetected


----------



## CountStrike

madokafc said:


> SotoShop Wkwkwkwk


kalo itu nggak potoshop, itu kapal tipe apa ya? aneh banget?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Photo: TS-1641 (CN: 5C-195) Indonesia - Air Force Lockheed Martin F-16CJ Fighting Falcon by Andang Tri Prabowo Photoid: 7997572 - JetPhotos.Net
> 
> more has came and undetected




Great. If i'm not mistaken all the rest 19 f16 will be delivered this year. Am I right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

CountStrike said:


> kalo itu nggak potoshop, itu kapal tipe apa ya? aneh banget?



Type 23 Frigate


----------



## CountStrike

madokafc said:


> Type 23 Frigate


wooowww.. its big developtment if england sold this fegate to us..
Type 23 frigate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CountStrike

*S. Korea to create task f**orce for indigenous fighter project
*
By Oh Seok-min

SEOUL, April 1 (Yonhap) -- South Korea plans to form an inter-agency team to handle the country's largest-ever acquisition project aimed at developing an indigenous fighter jet, officials here said Wednesday, which is already facing daunting challenges on the budget and technology transfer fronts.

Seoul's arms procurement agency is trying to speed up the 8.67 trillion won (US$7.84 billion) project, more than 10 years behind schedule. On Tuesday, it selected Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI), the country's sole aircraft maker, as the preferred bidder.

Codenamed KF-X (Korean Fighter Experimental), the project calls for Seoul to develop its own fighter jet of the F-16 class to replace the aging fleet of F-4s and F-5s.

Some 120 jets are to be put into service starting around 2025, with the additional production cost estimated at 9.3 trillion won, according to the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA).

"It is highly necessary to set up an around 70-member task force involving officials from the DAPA and relevant ministries, air force officers, and experts from home and abroad," a senior DAPA official said, requesting anonymity, stressing the need for a massive budget and transfer of cutting-edge technology. The team is tentatively named "Boramae (hawk) Task Force."

"We expect the task force to be launched in June after signing a final deal with the contractor that will oversee not only the whole development process but secure international cooperation," he added.

The DAPA aims to wrap up negotiations with KAI over price and technology-related issues by May for a final decision within the first half of this year. KAI joined the project in partnership with the U.S. defense firm Lockheed Martin, as the DAPA required bidders to have foreign technical assistance.




An artist's rendition of the indigenous Korean fighter jet (Yonhap file photo)

While the procurement agency is optimistic about securing "most of the key technologies," concerns have grown over whether the U.S. will provide South Korea with sensitive and sophisticated technologies, partly because the aircraft will be developed jointly with Indonesia.

In September last year, South Korea signed an agreement with the U.S. to receive key fighter technologies from 17 sectors in return for buying 40 Lockheed Martin F-35 fighters. The approval process by the U.S. government is under way.

*South Korea is seeking key technologies including how to integrate the aircraft system with equipment such as radar and radio frequency jammers, according to officials.*

*"It would be far from easy for the U.S. to make a decision on the issue, as its technology would also be transferred to the Islamic state," an industry source said. Jakarta agreed with Seoul to cover 20 percent of the development cost.*

In case the U.S. "refuses to share part of the key technologies we want, we are reviewing alternatives including seeking separate contracts with foreign assistance firms other than Lockheed in third countries," another DAPA official said. "Seoul and Washington have been in close government-level consultations on the matter."

graceoh@yna.co.kr

(END)

I think, Indonesia is not Islam country, but US still wont transfer technology to us in sensitive Tech..


----------



## Nike

in June Jokowi will goes to US, and all is not that grim like what she said


----------



## Indos

CountStrike said:


> While the procurement agency is optimistic about securing "most of the key technologies," concerns have grown over whether the U.S. will provide South Korea with sensitive and sophisticated technologies, partly because the aircraft will be developed jointly with Indonesia.
> 
> In September last year, South Korea signed an agreement with the U.S. to receive key fighter technologies from 17 sectors in return for buying 40 Lockheed Martin F-35 fighters. The approval process by the U.S. government is under way.
> 
> *South Korea is seeking key technologies including how to integrate the aircraft system with equipment such as radar and radio frequency jammers, according to officials.*
> 
> *"It would be far from easy for the U.S. to make a decision on the issue, as its technology would also be transferred to the Islamic state," an industry source said. Jakarta agreed with Seoul to cover 20 percent of the development cost.*
> 
> In case the U.S. "refuses to share part of the key technologies we want, we are reviewing alternatives including seeking separate contracts with foreign assistance firms other than Lockheed in third countries," another DAPA official said. "Seoul and Washington have been in close government-level consultations on the matter."
> 
> graceoh@yna.co.kr
> 
> (END)
> 
> I think, Indonesia is not Islam country, but US still wont transfer technology to us in sensitive Tech..



I think it is just an Israeli lobby pressure who wants US not to transfer the technology to us, and I hope USA consider their own interest first instead of helping Israeli lobbies. Indonesia is not against USA now and in the future, instead we have a potential to be an ally just like in previous time during Soeharto leadership, but we do help Palestinian cause.

BTW. Recently, Obama administration has urged Israeli to give Palestinian the land based on 1965 Israeli-Palestinian border. So, I am very pleased with that recent statement.

I still remember when Israel government protested UN decision to put 1000 Indonesian soldiers in Israeli-Lebanese border after the recent war. They are quite sensitive to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dzul

CountStrike said:


> I think, Indonesia is not Islam country, but US still wont transfer technology to us in sensitive Tech..



What they think is because too much moslem in Indonesia...  thats the point..

They afraid we are going to bomb them...  


so paranoid.


----------



## Indos

Dzul said:


> What they think is because too much moslem in Indonesia...  thats the point..
> 
> They afraid we are going to bomb them...
> 
> 
> so paranoid.



Dont also forget about disinformation tactic possibility conducted by the other participants on the bidding to discriminate KAI and Lockheed Martin proposal since the statements is not coming from the US officials at all. This news has already come up before the second bidding started.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

Indos said:


> I think it is just an Israeli lobby pressure who wants US not to transfer the technology to us, and I hope USA consider their own interest first instead of helping Israeli lobbies. Indonesia is not against USA now and in the future, instead we have a potential to be an ally just like in previous time during Soeharto leadership, but we do help Palestinian cause.
> 
> BTW. Recently, Obama administration has urged Israeli to give Palestinian the land based on 1965 Israeli-Palestinian border. So, I am very pleased with that recent statement.
> 
> I still remember when Israel government protested UN decision to put 1000 Indonesian soldiers in Israeli-Lebanese border after the recent war. They are quite sensitive to us.


thank for your explanation bro @Indos 


Dzul said:


> What they think is because too much moslem in Indonesia...  thats the point..
> 
> They afraid we are going to bomb them...
> 
> 
> so paranoid.


i think they are not paranoid.. its article may get wrong data..  indonesia not islamic country kok.. we are semi secular country.. maybe times to closer with US rather than China 

kalo beraliansi mending ke US dan Jepang aja deh.. daripada China...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

Indos said:


> I think it is just an Israeli lobby pressure who wants US not to transfer the technology to us, and I hope USA consider their own interest first instead of helping Israeli lobbies. Indonesia is not against USA now and in the future, instead we have a potential to be an ally just like in previous time during Soeharto leadership, but we do help Palestinian cause.
> 
> BTW. Recently, Obama administration has urged Israeli to give Palestinian the land based on 1965 Israeli-Palestinian border. So, I am very pleased with that recent statement.
> 
> I still remember when Israel government protested UN decision to put 1000 Indonesian soldiers in Israeli-Lebanese border after the recent war. They are quite sensitive to us.



I dont think Israeli has something to do with these. It is more of USA itself. Dont forget we operate their UAV and upgraded our hawk with the israeli ( operation alpha ) . Israel is the least stingy country regarding TOT. They helped China to build J10, help india to build barak SAM. 



CountStrike said:


> *S. Korea to create task f**orce for indigenous fighter project
> *
> By Oh Seok-min
> 
> SEOUL, April 1 (Yonhap) -- South Korea plans to form an inter-agency team to handle the country's largest-ever acquisition project aimed at developing an indigenous fighter jet, officials here said Wednesday, which is already facing daunting challenges on the budget and technology transfer fronts.
> 
> Seoul's arms procurement agency is trying to speed up the 8.67 trillion won (US$7.84 billion) project, more than 10 years behind schedule. On Tuesday, it selected Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI), the country's sole aircraft maker, as the preferred bidder.
> 
> Codenamed KF-X (Korean Fighter Experimental), the project calls for Seoul to develop its own fighter jet of the F-16 class to replace the aging fleet of F-4s and F-5s.
> 
> Some 120 jets are to be put into service starting around 2025, with the additional production cost estimated at 9.3 trillion won, according to the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA).
> 
> "It is highly necessary to set up an around 70-member task force involving officials from the DAPA and relevant ministries, air force officers, and experts from home and abroad," a senior DAPA official said, requesting anonymity, stressing the need for a massive budget and transfer of cutting-edge technology. The team is tentatively named "Boramae (hawk) Task Force."
> 
> "We expect the task force to be launched in June after signing a final deal with the contractor that will oversee not only the whole development process but secure international cooperation," he added.
> 
> The DAPA aims to wrap up negotiations with KAI over price and technology-related issues by May for a final decision within the first half of this year. KAI joined the project in partnership with the U.S. defense firm Lockheed Martin, as the DAPA required bidders to have foreign technical assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An artist's rendition of the indigenous Korean fighter jet (Yonhap file photo)
> 
> While the procurement agency is optimistic about securing "most of the key technologies," concerns have grown over whether the U.S. will provide South Korea with sensitive and sophisticated technologies, partly because the aircraft will be developed jointly with Indonesia.
> 
> In September last year, South Korea signed an agreement with the U.S. to receive key fighter technologies from 17 sectors in return for buying 40 Lockheed Martin F-35 fighters. The approval process by the U.S. government is under way.
> 
> *South Korea is seeking key technologies including how to integrate the aircraft system with equipment such as radar and radio frequency jammers, according to officials.*
> 
> *"It would be far from easy for the U.S. to make a decision on the issue, as its technology would also be transferred to the Islamic state," an industry source said. Jakarta agreed with Seoul to cover 20 percent of the development cost.*
> 
> In case the U.S. "refuses to share part of the key technologies we want, we are reviewing alternatives including seeking separate contracts with foreign assistance firms other than Lockheed in third countries," another DAPA official said. "Seoul and Washington have been in close government-level consultations on the matter."
> 
> graceoh@yna.co.kr
> 
> (END)
> 
> I think, Indonesia is not Islam country, but US still wont transfer technology to us in sensitive Tech..



Thats why Im skeptic from the start, Why would we invest 20% if we didn't receive technological "know how" from this project. Isnt it better to buy Eurofighter and get their TOT instead and build our own fighter (100% state own) ??


----------



## CountStrike

baukiki88 said:


> I dont think Israeli has something to do with these. It is more of USA itself. Dont forget we operate their UAV and upgraded our hawk with the israeli ( operation alpha ) .
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why Im skeptic from the start, Why would we invest 20% if we didn't receive technological "know how" from this project. Isnt it better to buy Eurofighter and get their TOT instead and build our own fighter (100% state own) ??


no lah.. i still hope this project can go succes.. IFX and KFX is same like our past project CN 235 with EADS.. its joint developtment and joint production.. i think it more preferable go with KFX than we toT from Ef typhoon because.. 100% toT is totally bulshit from sales.. IFX is pionering project before we get LFX in 5th gen..hehehe .. even Ef typhoon itself is high cost fighter with maximum only become 4,5 gen because not weapon carrying inside..


----------



## Carlosa

@madokafc @Indos What is the expected cost to Indonesia per KF-X fighter, everything included, including the development cost?


----------



## Nike

Carlosa said:


> @madokafc @Indos What is the expected cost to Indonesia per KF-X fighter, everything included, including the development cost?



for the expected cost, cost of developing programme for both countries will taking at least 7.8 billion US dollar (Indonesia will hold the burden of 20 per-cent from every step of programme) until the prototypes will roll out, in which expected there is at least up to ten prototypes completed before LIRP and Indonesia will get at least two prototypes to be assembled in PT DI production line (so in the mean times Indonesia must providing another budget for the preparation of proper assembly lines for KFX/IFX programme). For the whole programme, Indonesia is expected to provide at least two billion US dollar for the development programme alone. And while the programe had reach production stages, as part of the commitment agreement at the start of programme, Indonesia had to bought at least 50 planes (the South Korean hoping Indonesia to taking the order for up to 80 planes), the cost for every planes is still not decide because the programme is still going on but most people made expectation the cost will be between 70 to 90 million US dollar per plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

madokafc said:


> for the expected cost, cost of developing programme for both countries will taking at least 7.8 billion US dollar (Indonesia will hold the burden of 20 per-cent from every step of programme) until the prototypes will roll out, in which expected there is at least up to ten prototypes completed before LIRP and Indonesia will get at least two prototypes to be assembled in PT DI production line (so in the mean times Indonesia must providing another budget for the preparation of proper assembly lines for KFX/IFX programme). For the whole programme, Indonesia is expected to provide at least two billion US dollar for the development programme alone. And while the programe had reach production stages, as part of the commitment agreement at the start of programme, Indonesia had to bought at least 50 planes (the South Korean hoping Indonesia to taking the order for up to 80 planes), the cost for every planes is still not decide because the programme is still going on but most people made expectation the cost will be between 70 to 90 million US dollar per plane.



That's a reasonable cost, particularly for that time frame since prices go up every year.

There are a lot of rumors that Vietnam will get 12 SU-30SM jets and that the order will be sealed when the Russian vicepresident comes in the next few days. Viet pilots are going to India to train in those planes, so it makes sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Police Anti Terror Task Force
GEGANA (SWAT-CRT) unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

madokafc said:


> for the expected cost, cost of developing programme for both countries will taking at least 7.8 billion US dollar (Indonesia will hold the burden of 20 per-cent from every step of programme) until the prototypes will roll out, in which expected there is at least up to ten prototypes completed before LIRP and Indonesia will get at least two prototypes to be assembled in PT DI production line (so in the mean times Indonesia must providing another budget for the preparation of proper assembly lines for KFX/IFX programme). For the whole programme, Indonesia is expected to provide at least two billion US dollar for the development programme alone. And while the programe had reach production stages, as part of the commitment agreement at the start of programme, Indonesia had to bought at least 50 planes (the South Korean hoping Indonesia to taking the order for up to 80 planes), the cost for every planes is still not decide because the programme is still going on but most people made expectation the cost will be between 70 to 90 million US dollar per plane.



I used to read that SK is also looking for a third partner for the program, any progress on that? I think Brazil was a candidate.


----------



## Nike

Carlosa said:


> I used to read that SK is also looking for a third partner for the program, any progress on that? I think Brazil was a candidate.



Hmm, not anymore, they will proceed even without external third partner, timeline and dateline is everything for them. And as far as i know, Lockheed Martin is offering themselves to become the third partner instead and South Korean still considering their proposal but in meantime, South Korean Government will choose one of their internal body to become the third partner for the project.


----------



## Carlosa

madokafc said:


> Hmm, not anymore, they will proceed even without external third partner, timeline and dateline is everything for them. And as far as i know, Lockheed Martin is offering themselves to become the third partner instead and South Korean still considering their proposal but in meantime, South Korean Government will choose one of their internal body to become the third partner for the project.



That makes a lot of sense. Good.


----------



## Indos

Carlosa said:


> @madokafc @Indos What is the expected cost to Indonesia per KF-X fighter, everything included, including the development cost?



Based on the previous plan, it will be sold not so far from 50 million USD per plane for Indonesian order ( but we dont know its international price). Just a targeted price I think, because even thought it is still in a very early phase, we still need to have a projected price per plane . About the real cost per plane, from that sales price it must be below 50 million USD. But how this price comes as a projected one is something that I dont know since I dont know their projected sales ( aside from 200 planes/ 120 SK+ 80 Indo ). It is cheaper of course to produce the plane in Indonesia and South Korea than in western countries, but since many parts will still be imported like engine and radar so we should wait how much the price of those parts after the engine tender process finished.

*Talking about this plane market,*

Philippine and Thailand will be a prospected buyers in South East Asia region, since this planes are already using STEALTH technology but still cheaper ( projected and planned to be) than F-35 and for Philippine they need to challenge 5 gen China fighters at SCS, both nations of course will not go for PAKFA for geopolitical reason. Middle Eastern countries are also a prospected ones. I hope at least UAE can be another buyer since they are quite supportive with our aerospace industries, their order for several CN-235 in a time when we needed the most is a good sign for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Based on the previous plan, it will be sold not so far from 50 million USD per plane for Indonesian order ( but we dont know its international price). Just a targeted price I think, because even thought it is still in a very early phase, we still need to have a projected price per plane . About the real cost per plane, from that sales price it must be below 50 million USD. But how this price comes as a projected one is something that I dont know since I dont know their projected sales ( aside from 200 planes/ 120 SK+ 80 Indo ). It is cheaper of course to produce the plane in Indonesia and South Korea than in western countries, but since many parts will still be imported like engine and radar so we should wait how much the price of those parts after the engine tender process finished.
> 
> *Talking about this plane market,*
> 
> Philippine and Thailand will be a prospected buyers in South East Asia region, since this planes are already using STEALTH technology but still cheaper ( projected and planned to be) than F-35 and for Philippine they need to challenge 5 gen China fighters at SCS, both nations of course will not go for PAKFA for geopolitical reason. Middle Eastern countries are also a prospected ones. I hope at least UAE can be another buyer since they are quite supportive with our aerospace industries, their order for several CN-235 in a time when we needed the most is a good sign for that.



Every country who wanna to get rid of their old but good F-16's, F-4, F-18, F-5II and don't have bucks or very close relationship with US to bought F-35 is the main target, that's why Lockheed Martin is very eager to joining this project because originally Lockheed Martin very eager to develop the intended class between F-16 and F-35 to fill the niche and then came South Korean with this idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Carlosa

Indos said:


> Based on the previous plan, it will be sold not so far from 50 million USD per plane for Indonesian order ( but we dont know its international price). Just a targeted price I think, because even thought it is still in a very early phase, we still need to have a projected price per plane . About the real cost per plane, from that sales price it must be below 50 million USD. But how this price comes as a projected one is something that I dont know since I dont know their projected sales ( aside from 200 planes/ 120 SK+ 80 Indo ). It is cheaper of course to produce the plane in Indonesia and South Korea than in western countries, but since many parts will still be imported like engine and radar so we should wait how much the price of those parts after the engine tender process finished.
> 
> *Talking about this plane market,*
> 
> Philippine and Thailand will be a prospected buyers in South East Asia region, since this planes are already using STEALTH technology but still cheaper ( projected and planned to be) than F-35 and for Philippine they need to challenge 5 gen China fighters at SCS, both nations of course will not go for PAKFA for geopolitical reason. Middle Eastern countries are also a prospected ones. I hope at least UAE can be another buyer since they are quite supportive with our aerospace industries, their order for several CN-235 in a time when we needed the most is a good sign for that.



50 million is actually quite cheap, that might not include the development cost. Looks like Indonesia is getting a very good deal, no matter what.

Philippines should go for it, that makes a lot of sense. Thailand is happy with the Gripen so have to see.



madokafc said:


> Every country who wanna to get rid of their old but good F-16's, F-4, F-18, F-5II and don't have bucks or very close relationship with US to bought F-35 is the main target, that's why Lockheed Martin is very eager to joining this project because originally Lockheed Martin very eager to develop the intended class between F-16 and F-35 to fill the niche and then came South Korean with this idea.



I can see why Lockheed Martin wants to fill that niche, the F-35 is not suitable for most countries, is way expensive and not very good in many areas.

The thing to watch out for is that by using Lockheed Martin technology, it will require US permit for exports.


----------



## Nike

Carlosa said:


> 50 million is actually quite cheap, that might not include the development cost. Looks like Indonesia is getting a very good deal, no matter what.
> 
> Philippines should go for it, that makes a lot of sense. Thailand is happy with the Gripen so have to see.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why Lockheed Martin wants to fill that niche, the F-35 is not suitable for most countries, is way expensive and not very good in many areas.
> _*
> The thing to watch out for is that by using Lockheed Martin technology, it will require US permit for exports.*_



for the italic and bold
South Korean is quite adept to those kind of situation and in one or other way they can found a way to solve those problem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Carlosa said:


> 50 million is actually quite cheap, that might not include the development cost. Looks like Indonesia is getting a very good deal, no matter what.
> 
> .



We should have paid some development cost already ( 2 billion USD) in advance before buying those planes 

PT Dirgantara that will produce the plane for Indonesian side even doesnt have any development cost burden at all, and even some of our engineers working at South Korea for KFX/IFX project are from LAPAN ( government agency) and ITB ( university), not all of them from PT Dirgantara.

But I doubt that it will be sold at 50 million USD each, even for our orders. It was just a projected price at 2011 time, not a deal yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Indos said:


> We should have paid some development cost already ( 2 billion USD) in advance before buying those planes
> 
> PT Dirgantara that will produce the plane for Indonesian side even doesnt have any development cost burden at all, and even some engineers are from LAPAN ( government agency) and ITB ( university), not all of them from PT Dirgantara.
> 
> But I doubt that it will be sold at 50 million USD each, even for our orders. It was just a projected price at 2011 time, not a deal yet.



Yes, 50 million is too cheap and actually, at that time it was expected that it would be a single engine aircraft, but now its a dual engine, so right there it will cost quite a few extra millions.

What engine will be used?


----------



## Indos

Carlosa said:


> Yes, 50 million is too cheap and actually, at that time it was expected that it would be a single engine aircraft, but now its a dual engine, so right there it will cost quite a few extra millions.
> 
> What engine will be used?



Nope, it has already been projected to have double engine from the start. All of the design tested use double engines already. Single engine idea came out later from KIA side, after C-103 design had already been approved by South Korean and Indonesian team in the first phase of development that ended at December 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Indos said:


> Nope, it has already been projected to have double engine from the start. All of the design tested use double engines already. Single engine idea came out later from KIA side, after C-103 design had already been approved by South Korean and Indonesian team in the first phase of development that ended at December 2012.



Oh interesting. Good to know. Then that price is a bargain man.

What engine will be used?


----------



## Indos

Carlosa said:


> What engine will be used?



2 × F414-GE-400K/EPE or EJ200afterburningturbofan

Well for me, Indonesian side, I hope we can have our own engine tender, so we can include Russian one for our KFX version (IFX) engine option, plus getting TOT from that tender.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Indos said:


> 2 × F414-GE-400K/EPE or EJ200afterburningturbofan
> 
> Well for me, Indonesian side, I hope we can have our own engine tender, so we can include Russian one for our KFX version (IFX) engine option, plus getting TOT from that tender.



Well, those engines are not cheap, right there you have many millions just on engines. 
I think Madokafc price range of 80-90 million makes sense.

Engine tech is one hell of a complicated thing, its not easy to master that, India is still struggling with that, china too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

baukiki88 said:


> I dont think Israeli has something to do with these. It is more of USA itself. Dont forget we operate their UAV and upgraded our hawk with the israeli ( operation alpha ) . Israel is the least stingy country regarding TOT. They helped China to build J10, help india to build barak SAM.



China and India are nations who are recognizing Israel as a state. If just selling product to us, I bet there are no problem on their part, but they will not share any sensitive technology to us. Indonesian is a pro Palestinian country from the very beginning, fighting for Palestinian cause in diplomatic scene since long time ago. We are not regarded by them as a friendly nation, neither us on them. So China and India is a very different case in this matter.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> China and India are nations who are recognizing Israel as a state. If just selling product to us, I bet there are no problem on their part, but they will not share any sensitive technology to us. Indonesian is a pro Palestinian country from the very beginning, fighting for Palestinian cause in diplomatic scene since long time ago. We are not regarded by them as a friendly nation, neither us on them. So China and India is a very different case in this matter.



Please don't bring Israel-Palestinian issue and Indonesian support for Palestinian, as i know the Israel is not making a fuss about that at all as long as you are conduct business with them fairly and abide by rules. Even till now Indonesian Armed Forces continue to bought a lot of weapon and communication system from Israel companies most directly. You want to visit their representative office in Jakarta? i can give you their address and you can ask a lot from them directly. In contrary to popular believe, the Israel is instead trying to have a close relationship with us because of our moderate view and tendency as a peace deal broker, and giving full support for Indonesian cause in several occasion in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Indos said:


> China and India are nations who are recognizing Israel as a state. If just selling product to us, I bet there are no problem on their part, but they will not share any sensitive technology to us. Indonesian is a pro Palestinian country from the very beginning, fighting for Palestinian cause in diplomatic scene since long time ago. We are not regarded by them as a friendly nation, neither us on them. So China and India is a very different case in this matter.



Hahha, Vietnam trained Palestinian polices and Vietnam still buy Israeli weapons.


----------



## Indos

BoQ77 said:


> Hahha, Vietnam trained Palestinian polices and Vietnam still buy Israeli weapons.



Indonesian has some emotional feeling with Palestinian , personally even I have a crush with a pretty Palestinian-Malay girl before, during my family gathering, I hope she still remember me 

You seems to train Fatah police, no way you are able to train Hamas brigade


----------



## Carlosa

madokafc said:


> Please don't bring Israel-Palestinian issue and Indonesian support for Palestinian, as i know the Israel is not making a fuss about that at all as long as you are conduct business with them fairly and abide by rules. Even till now Indonesian Armed Forces continue to bought a lot of weapon and communication system from Israel companies most directly. You want to visit their representative office in Jakarta? i can give you their address and you can ask a lot from them directly. In contrary to popular believe, the Israel is instead trying to have a close relationship with us because of our moderate view and tendency as a peace deal broker, and giving full support for Indonesian cause in several occasion in the past.



What weapon systems is Indonesia buying from Israel?


----------



## Nike

Carlosa said:


> What weapon systems is Indonesia buying from Israel?



mostly radar and electronic warfare equipment and we used them in ships and Indonesian made MPA aircraft

then UAV like Heron and IAI Searcher too

Arie Egozi 12/2/2012

Israeli defense industries have been given the green light to offer certain military systems to Indonesia – the world’s largest Muslim country. Representatives from Israel’s defense industries will meet Indonesian defense establishment representatives at the international air exhibition set to take place next week in Singapore, in order to promote deals that are on the agenda.

According to foreign publications, Israel previously sold about 30 Skyhawk aircraft used by the IAF to the Indonesian air force during the 1980s after undergoing upgrades in Israel. Since then, according to foreign publications, Indonesia procured various weapon systems from Israeli companies.

Several Israeli companies have recently been given permission to offer their products to Indonesia. The products in question are UAVs, observation systems, various electronic systems, and more. It seems that Indonesia's defense budgets are quite significant, and that its military is undergoing a process of renovation, which opens up many possibilities to the Israeli defense industries.

Any deal, or even the presentation of products before Indonesian representatives, necessitates advanced approval by the Israeli defense establishment. However, as mentioned, a number of such approvals have been recently granted. Several possible deals will be proposed during the meetings planned this week in Singapore. A source close to the issue said that at this initial stage, there’s potential for tens of millions of dollars to be made.

דף בית | Israel Defense

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

madokafc said:


> mostly radar and electronic warfare equipment and we used them in ships and Indonesian made MPA aircraft
> 
> then UAV like Heron and IAI Searcher too
> 
> Arie Egozi 12/2/2012
> 
> Israeli defense industries have been given the green light to offer certain military systems to Indonesia – the world’s largest Muslim country. Representatives from Israel’s defense industries will meet Indonesian defense establishment representatives at the international air exhibition set to take place next week in Singapore, in order to promote deals that are on the agenda.
> 
> According to foreign publications, Israel previously sold about 30 Skyhawk aircraft used by the IAF to the Indonesian air force during the 1980s after undergoing upgrades in Israel. Since then, according to foreign publications, Indonesia procured various weapon systems from Israeli companies.
> 
> Several Israeli companies have recently been given permission to offer their products to Indonesia. The products in question are UAVs, observation systems, various electronic systems, and more. It seems that Indonesia's defense budgets are quite significant, and that its military is undergoing a process of renovation, which opens up many possibilities to the Israeli defense industries.
> 
> Any deal, or even the presentation of products before Indonesian representatives, necessitates advanced approval by the Israeli defense establishment. However, as mentioned, a number of such approvals have been recently granted. Several possible deals will be proposed during the meetings planned this week in Singapore. A source close to the issue said that at this initial stage, there’s potential for tens of millions of dollars to be made.
> 
> דף בית | Israel Defense



Very interesting


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Intermezzo... PPRC TNI - Battle exercise in POSO





.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*South African Wants a Closer Defence Cooperation Based On Similarity*

Jakarta DMC - South Africa intends to carry out cooperation in defense more closely with Indonesia on an equal basis. The similarity of the two countries both sides of history, culture, and economic power and the largest military force in the region of Africa and Southeast Asia.As stated by the South African Ambassador to Indonesia, PA. Sifuba, Thursday (2/4) at the Ministry of Defense Office, Jakarta during a meeting with the Minister of Defence, Ryamizard Ryacudu 

Ambassador said, especially defense cooperation Indonesia and South Africa has been based on the signing of the MoU which was carried out in 2008. Cooperation running from time to time and marked each visit some defense officials and defense industry groups from the two countries.According to Ambassador Sifuba, South Africa has the competence in the field of defense industry a strong and modern as well as produce a good military. "Some countries in Africa and the Middle East have also been used, as well as including to assist Indonesia in the interests of the UN peacekeeping mission," said South African ambassador who served in Indonesia since early 2014.

The sidelines of the conversation, the Ambassador gave appreciation to the defense policy issued by the Minister of Defence one of the strategies to strengthen the maritime axis in the region of Indonesia. In connection with it, according to Ambassador, South Africa had a pretty good experience and a fairly strong maritime industry, by the basis of the South Africa wanted to share experiences and knowledge with Indonesia.On the occasion of the meeting, Ambassador Sifuba convey to the Minister of Defence, that the South African President Jacob Zuma is set to be a state visit to Indonesia and attended the Asia-Africa Conference 60th held on 19-24 April 2015 in Jakarta and Bandung. 

_*When the state visit of President of South Africa also wants to visit some military equipment industry in Indonesia. This visit is intended to seek opportunities to improve defense cooperation relations between the two countries.While the South African Defence Minister Nosiviwe Naluthando Mapisa-Nqakula that will accompany the President of South Africa is also scheduled to pay a courtesy call to the Minister of Defense RI. *_

The meeting between the Minister of Defense used to discuss issues of common interest to strengthen bilateral relations and the Indonesian government of South Africa.Meanwhile, the Indonesian Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu responds very well on the South African Defense Minister plans visit to Indonesia's. He said he would schedule a second meeting of the Minister of Defence and to develop discussion materials that will be discussed during the visit of the South African Defence Minister later. Defence Minister, Ryamizard Ryacudu hope the meeting can run well. (MAW / SAS).

DEFENCE MEDIA CENTER / PPID


----------



## Nike




----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> View attachment 210885



Translation please........


----------



## pr1v4t33r

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Canada, Indonesia prepare to sign defence accord*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
01 April 2015
The governments of Indonesia and Canada are moving closer to a potential defence accord covering a range of activities including training, education, procurement, and industrial collaboration.

The embassy of Canada in Jakarta confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ on 2 April that talks between the two sides were continuing with a view to the signing of a defence co-operation memorandum of understanding (MoU).

An earlier statement by the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) noted that defence collaboration with Canada is already strong in areas including education and training, while the embassy confirmed that the Canadian armed forces has trained more than 300 personnel from the Indonesian military.

Canada, Indonesia prepare to sign defence accord - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

OK, lets start Weekend Edition 

Bripda Nurmala Hilda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Lowpass Flanker in Moluccas, credit to Brownie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Exercises of Quick Reaction Forces (PPRC) in Poso 2015, credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Harkness

*Indonesian Military Sends Evacuation Team To Yemen*
Jumat, 3 April 2015 14:59 WIB

Jakarta (Antara News) - Air Force Chief of Staff Marshal Agus Supriatna and Deputy Foreign Minister A.M. Fachir, on Thursday night, bid farewell to a team of personnel who will evacuate Indonesian citizens from war-torn Yemen.

"This night, we saw off a rescue task force team to evacuate Indonesian citizens in Yemen," Supriatna stated at the Halim Perdanakusuma Air Base in East Jakarta.

The team comprises 16 personnel of the National Defense Forces (TNI) and six officials of the Foreign Ministry. They left for Yemen on board an Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU) Boeing 737-600 aircraft.

The Air Force Chief of Staff remarked that the task force team would evacuate Indonesian citizens to the safe area of Salalah in Oman.

"We will first evacuate them to the safest place (in Yemen) before they are flown to Oman. Soon after they have arrived in Oman, we will evaluate the citizens to the safest among the three locations there," he said.

He noted that the Indonesian task force team would coordinate with their counterparts from other countries to find the safest route to evacuate the Indonesian citizens in Yemen.

Indonesia is intensifying efforts to evacuate its citizens out of Yemen due to the deteriorating situation in the Middle Eastern nation.

TNI Chief General Moeldoko earlier stated that the Boeing 373-600 would evacuate thousands of Indonesians out of Yemen to a temporary command post in Saudi Arabia. After all the Indonesians are gathered, they would be repatriated to Indonesia by commercial flights.

Moeldoko said the TNI team would also evacuate Indonesian citizens in Yemen by sea.

"Some of them are staying around Aden Bay. They must be evacuated by ship to Djibouti from where they will be repatriated by plane. We have coordinated with the Indian government and related parties," he revealed.

Foreign Minister Retno L.P. Marsudi earlier stated that there were some 4,159 citizens in Yemen, including 2,626 students, 1,488 professional workers in oil and gas companies, and 45 embassy staff and their families in Sanaa.

"Most of them live in the eastern regions of Yemen," she pointed out.

According to the minister, the Indonesian government, through the evacuation task force set up by her office, had informed and approached citizens in Yemen to register themselves for evacuation since February.

A total of 148 citizens had been evacuated and brought back to Indonesia in March, she affirmed.

On Wednesday, the National Police also dispatched an evacuation task force to Yemen to assist in the evacuation of Indonesians out of the country.

The evacuation task force, which comprises five policemen and two policewomen, is a combination of personnel from several units of the Police Headquarters, such as the International Relations Division (Divhubinter), the Security Maintenance Agency (Baharkam), the Intelligence and Security Agency, the Police Education Institute (Lemdikpol), and the Police Medical Team.

"They will be deployed for at least 14 days, and their service period will be adjusted in accordance with the developing situation in Yemen," Chief of the Public Information Bureau (Karopenmas) Brigadier General Agus Rianto stated here on Tuesday. (*)
(S012/INE)
Reported by Syaiful Hakim

Indonesian Military Sends Evacuation Team To Yemen - ANTARA News


*Poso Transformed Into "Battlefield" Against Terrorists*
Jumat, 3 April 2015 15:08 WIB

Jakarta (Antara News) - Parts of Poso are being transformed into a battlefield as some 3.2 thousand Indonesian military officers of the Swift Reaction Strike Unit (PPRC) are participating in a massive military exercise against terrorists, being held for two weeks, since March 31, 2015.

TNI Commander General Moeldoko has said that the large-scale exercise is being held as a precaution in case of the emergence of radical groups in Indonesia.

"I suspect that the members of radical groups feel at ease in Poso. I am worried that those going to Iraq and Syria, following their return to Indonesia, will make Poso as their base," the general stated when officially launched the military drill in Poso, South Sulawesi, on March 31, 2015.

The exercise is deliberately organized as part of precautionary measures being taken by the government against terrorism, following recent reports of a number of citizens joining the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS).

General Moeldoko told newsmen that joint TNI forces would only conduct combat training in the forest and sea territories of Poso.

Moeldoko noted that it was not aimed at catching terrorist suspects, but added, "If we find Santoso and his men, we will ask them to surrender and shoot them if they dont."

The location was chosen because of the potential of security threats in the region, he explained, adding that later, when the TNI conducts operations there, it would know the location better.

"If operations are to be carried out later, personnel will already have knowledge of the front, the enemies and the weather," he affirmed.

Besides being a preventative step against the ISIS development, the military exercise in Poso is also aimed at capturing the terror group led by Santoso.

As many as 20 wanted terrorists are believed to be hiding in the forests of Poso. They keep moving from one forest hill to another, covering an area of around 40 square kilometers.

The military officers surrounded and attacked the terrorists bases in a mountainous and coastal area.

The TNI deploys warships and jet fighters such as F16s to attack the terrorists. In reality, a mountain named Mount Biru is a hideout for the Santoso- and Daeng Koro-led armed groups.

M grade rockets were fired at Mount Biru from land, sea and air by the PPRC during the drill.

After spraying rockets at Mt. Biru, two warships and four fighters with heavy artillery in turn fired at the mountain from a certain height, followed by a deployment of parachutists from 10 Hercules planes and a helicopter.

According to TNI Commander General Moeldoko, the exercise conveyed a "Show of Force" message that ISIS has no place in the country; and it is expected to have a considerable impact regionally as well as internationally.

Earlier, the commander of the 132/Tadulako military region, Colonel Inf. Ilyas Harahap, said during the battle drill, local villagers were evacuated to ensure their safety because the military personnel use live ammunition.

He, however, said "the battle exercise is not being carried out to look for terrorists," the colonel affirmed.

In the meantime, Indonesias human rights NGO Kontras hopes that the ongoing military exercise in Poso does not disturb the local community.

The NGO was worried about the presence of a large number of military personnel in Poso because it could alarm the local community.

"Once again, we would like to remind the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) that it still has responsibilities towards human rights settlements related to the conflicts in Poso in 2001," a spokesman for the Sulawesi chapter of Kontras, Nasrum, said in a statement in Poso on March 31, 2015.

see more here Poso Transformed Into "Battlefield" Against Terrorists - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Pasukan penembak Heli Bell mengamati musuh saat berpatroli pada latihan tempur TNI Pasukan Pemukul Reaksi Cepat (PPRC) di Poso, Sulawesi Tengah, Jumat (3/4/15). Latpur yang dipusatkan di gunung biru Poso itu berlangsung hingga 17 hari. (ANTARA FOTO/Fiqman Sunandar)






Pasukan penembak Heli Bell mengamati musuh saat berpatroli pada latihan tempur TNI Pasukan Pemukul Reaksi Cepat (PPRC) di Poso, Sulawesi Tengah, Jumat (3/4/15). Latpur yang dipusatkan di gunung biru Poso itu berlangsung hingga 17 hari. (ANTARA FOTO/Fiqman Sunandar)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

MOSCOW, March 30 - RIA Novosti.* Indonesia may buy up to three amphibious aircraft Be-200*, negotiations are continuing, said in an interview with RIA Novosti deputy director of "Rosoboronexport" Sergei Goreslavsky after the exhibition LIMA-2015.Armory exhibition ended on March 21 in Langkawi (Malaysia).

During her of the Russian exposition was attended by over 30 delegates from 20 countries. They talk about different ways of cooperation in the aviation, marine and air defense equipment."Be-200 proved to be very effective after the plane fell airline Air Asia. On the basis of this work, we are substantive dialogue with Indonesia about the possibility of buying" - said Goreslavsky.According to him, at the present time are technical presentations.

"The interest is very high. It is possible that Indonesia may purchase up to three units," - said Goreslavsky.Airbus A320-216 aircraft airline Air Asia Indonesia flew from the Indonesian city of Surabaya to Singapore early in the morning on December 28, and less than an hour flight disappeared from radar screens does not signal disaster. On board were 162 people, all of them died.Russian rescuers were unique among international experts who were directly involved in the rise of the tail of the ship, providing underwater diving. During the Russian Emergency Situations Ministry rescuers participation in the international operation to find the crashed airliner was a lot of work both on and under the water and in the air.RIA Novosti "Рособоронэкспорт": Индонезия может купить до трех самолетов Бе-200 | РИА Новости

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Police stand guard in Poso local Hospital, after two terrorist suspect shot to death this week in Poso, Central Sulawesi






Police officer examines the terrorist weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

KRI Rigel right now had been in North African coast, on the way to Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bincang Pagi - Soldiers hunt terorist




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pindad SS2v5





Pindad SSX





Anoa 2 amphibious version?





Anoa 2 with and without add on armor





How thick the add on armor?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Military exercise aids 
terrorist hunt *
The Jakarta Post, Palu | National | Sun, April 05 2015, 4:15 PM

Acting National Police chief Comr.Gen.Badrodin Haiti says the joint combat exercise carried out with the Indonesian Military (TNI) in Poso, Central Sulawesi, since April 1, has aided efforts to hunt down members of a terrorist group led by Santoso and Daeng Koro.

The exercise, involving around 3,000 military personnel, had forced the terrorist group to flee to a safer place, he said.

Badrodin said the police had expected the terrorist group to flee to Poso regency and its surrounding areas.

“It has been successful as the police arrested two terrorist suspects,” said the former Central Sulawesi Police chief as quoted by _Antara _in Palu on Sunday.

The military exercise is taking place in locations near Mount Biru, Poso, which has been widely known as the hiding place of armed civilian groups. During the exercise, the military personnel launched a barrage of rockets into several locations at Mt.Biru.

Badrodin said the National Police and the TNI would continue to coordinate to track down the movements of terrorist groups.

Earlier, TNI commander Gen.Moeldoko said the combat exercise was an annual event routinely held nationwide.

“The exercise is not aimed at apprehending terrorist groups; but; once we detect their presence, we will ask them to surrender. Otherwise, we will shoot them,” he said in Palu. (ebf)

Military exercise aids terrorist hunt | The Jakarta Post

credit for pictures to kalashnikov777 

Indonesian Air Force preparation for ceremonial flight to held the anniversary of Air Force in 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

credit to ARCinc.ID - Mengintip Persiapan HUT TNI-AU


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Marine Corps soldier patrolling in full combat gear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Procurement Centralization for a Better Company*


Posted: Senin, 23 Mar 2015
Category:
Comments: -
PT Pindad (Persero)’s CEO Silmy Karim, inaugurate new building where Supply Chain Management Division activities would be operated on Monday, March 23rd, 2015. This inauguration event was attended by Board of Directors, top management, and related staff of PT Pindad (Persero). This inauguration signified the procurement centralization of PT Pindad (Persero) which before been done separately at each divisions.

On his speech, Silmy Karim said that procurement centralization was the Board of Directors decision whi ch hoped could give an improvement at procurement field. “Management hoped that a better procurement could be achieved with a good planning, optimum negotiation, better cash flow plan, and better coordinantion with Production Division. Furthermore, how we build a strategy with finance division in working capital so the vendor can get payment certainty,” said Silmy.

Procurement centralization also had another main job, i.e. vendor maintenance which cooperated with PT Pindad. This thing became concern for Silmy and also Ministry of Defence. “We should encourage vendors to be Pindad’s strategic partner, going forward together, and mutually beneficial, also can support and anticipating Pindad’s future development,” Silmy added.

For Pindad’s internal employees, Silmy advised to support this procurement centralization. Changes were inevitable thing, so there was no other way than supporting together with high loyalty. “Everybody who have authority in procurement area is expected to support as best as possible to be implemented properly and meets the expectation. We should always ready to face changes and ready to give best support with a high loyalty,” said Silmy.

The event continued with ribbon cutting ceremony, inscription signing, and room inspection. Hopefully, company performance through changes that currently executed could be increased. (Anggia)

PT. Pindad (Persero) - Sentralisasi Pengadaan untuk Perusahaan yang Lebih Baik

*Procurement Centralization for a Better Company*


Posted: Senin, 23 Mar 2015
Category:
Comments: -
PT Pindad (Persero)’s CEO Silmy Karim, inaugurate new building where Supply Chain Management Division activities would be operated on Monday, March 23rd, 2015. This inauguration event was attended by Board of Directors, top management, and related staff of PT Pindad (Persero). This inauguration signified the procurement centralization of PT Pindad (Persero) which before been done separately at each divisions.

On his speech, Silmy Karim said that procurement centralization was the Board of Directors decision whi ch hoped could give an improvement at procurement field. “Management hoped that a better procurement could be achieved with a good planning, optimum negotiation, better cash flow plan, and better coordinantion with Production Division. Furthermore, how we build a strategy with finance division in working capital so the vendor can get payment certainty,” said Silmy.

Procurement centralization also had another main job, i.e. vendor maintenance which cooperated with PT Pindad. This thing became concern for Silmy and also Ministry of Defence. “We should encourage vendors to be Pindad’s strategic partner, going forward together, and mutually beneficial, also can support and anticipating Pindad’s future development,” Silmy added.

For Pindad’s internal employees, Silmy advised to support this procurement centralization. Changes were inevitable thing, so there was no other way than supporting together with high loyalty. “Everybody who have authority in procurement area is expected to support as best as possible to be implemented properly and meets the expectation. We should always ready to face changes and ready to give best support with a high loyalty,” said Silmy.

The event continued with ribbon cutting ceremony, inscription signing, and room inspection. Hopefully, company performance through changes that currently executed could be increased. (Anggia)

PT. Pindad (Persero) - Sentralisasi Pengadaan untuk Perusahaan yang Lebih Baik

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

T50i Golden Eagle solo aerobatics @ Halim Perdanakusuma Airbase






Sigma Corvette open ship in Poso





Marine's amphibious reconnaissance units (Taifib) doing medical evacuation, during military operation on urbanized terrain Training





KOPASKA in action during hostage rescue simulation traning

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## toke115

Women in Uniform

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT Pal - PKR 10514 light frigate construction process

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia May Buy Amphibious Aircraft From Japan*
Jakarta signals it is seriously thinking about the purchase.





Image Credit: Wikimedia Commons





By Prashanth Parameswaran
April 07, 2015

Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said Monday that Jakarta is considering the possibility of buying the ShinMaywa US-2 amphibious aircraft from Japan, according to a report from _Kyodo News_.

“We feel (there’s a match) and we wish to buy. We’re still mulling (this), and if we already finish (the assessment) we will report to the president about this,” Ryamizard reportedly said in an interview.

This should come as no surprise. Indonesia has been seeking to boost its maritime and aerial capabilities for tasks ranging from sea patrols to rescue operations, and Japan has been one of the countries it has been looking to for assistance in this regard. Japan, for its part, has been boosting its ties with ASEAN states including Indonesia and is also looking for opportunities to export such technologies following decision in April 2014 to ease long-standing ban on international military sales.

These converging interests have resulted in enhanced cooperation between the two countries. As _The Diplomat_ reported previously (see here and here), Jakarta and Tokyo boosted their strategic partnership with a strong focus on maritime security following a visit by President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo there last month. They also inked a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) to expand cooperation in defense equipment and technology. The MoU, seen by _The Diplomat_, specifically refers to capacity-building support as one of several areas within its scope.

Indonesia’s potential acquisition of the US-2 – an amphibious, fixed-wing aircraft ideal for search and rescue operations and already in use by Japan’s Self-Defense Forces – has itself been talked about for months, and it would seem to fit Jakarta’s needs. As Ryamizard himself has said, the US-2 does not require land infrastructure because it can land on and take off from the sea, which is quite convenient for Indonesia given its status as an archipelagic state. The US-2 is also known for its long operational range, which would enable it to reach distant islands in Indonesia quickly if needed.

As Ryamizard indicated in his comments, the Jokowi government is still mulling this and it may still take a while before the purchase is actually finalized and the planes are delivered. _Kyodo News_ cited diplomatic sources as saying that the US-2 would be on the agenda when the two countries finally launch their “two-plus-two” security talks between their defense and foreign ministers, which was initially agreed to under Jokowi’s predecessor Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono in 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Two navy's NC212-200 maritime patrol aircraft  fly over two _Bung Tomo_ class corvette and an_ Ahmad Yani_ class fregate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*US Defense Secretary Ashton Carter Hope to Meet Defence Minister of Republic of Indonesia*

Latest News | 2015-04-06 17:42:21 | 36 Times Viewed

Jakarta, DMC - the newly appointed US Defense Secretary Ashton Carter's hope to meet with the Minister of Defense RI Ryamzard Ryacudu in near future. US Defense Secretary Ashton Carter, who recently served as US Secretary of Defense replacing Chuck Hagel also hoped Defense Secretary RI can visit the Pentagon in May of this year. Through the meeting between defense ministers are expected to strengthen the relations between Indonesia and the United States into a higher level scope. This was revealed by US Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defence for South and South East Asia Dr. Amy Searight when meeting with Defence Minister Ryamzard Ryacudu at the Ministry of Defense office, Jakarta, Monday (6/4).

As mentioned by Dr. Amy Searight that President Joko Widodo had scheduled to meet with US President Barack Obama in Washington DC this year. Through the second meeting of heads of state is expected to have an increase in the quality of the relationship to a higher level again and to build a framework or skeleton defense cooperation with missions agreed by both countries. Later, with the signing of the framework of defense cooperation between the two countries, is expected to improve the quality of relations between the two countries to a higher level and more concrete. 

In this case the mission maritime cooperation and defense procurement including Transfer of Technology (ToT).On the occasion, the Minister of Defence of Indonesia expressed gratitude for the invitation communicated to him. Indonesian Defence Minister also expressed the same view that the good relationship that in which has been established it can be upgraded to a higher level and with the hope of defense cooperation framework that will be signed later can improve the quality of cooperation between the two countries. Also present at the meeting who accompanied Defense Minister among them is the Director General Major General Yoedhi Swastanto MBA, Director General of Air Forces Vice Marshal TNI Renhan Muhammad Syaugi, S. Sos., MM and Dirkersin DG Brigadier General Sisriadi Strahan. (ERA / SSI)

DEFENCE MEDIA CENTER / PPID


----------



## baukiki88

*Liputan6.com*, Jakarta - Air Force seeks to modernize and increase the number of aircraft with the aim of maximizing the function of air defense in the territory of the Republic of Indonesia (NKRI). Based on data from the Air Force, there were 29 aircraft in 2014 and then received, namely 16 Sukhoi, 8 Super Tucano aircraft and 5 units of F16."In the future there is the modernization of combat aircraft, transport, helicopters," said Chief of Staff of the Air Force (Air Force Chief) Marshal Agus Supriatna in Skuardron 2 Air Force Base (AFB) Halim, East Jakarta, Tuesday (07/04/2015).

Modernization is not only limited to that, but also radar to detect foreign aircraft. Agus explained, the Air Force currently has 22 radar, but the number is still lacking.In the calculation, said Marshal Agus, required 32 units of the radar in order to safeguard the airspace can cover the whole Homeland. The fulfillment of these needs can be realized, but gradually."Radar come 2 this year. Hopefully every year increases," said Agus.In addition to adding the radar, Agus also plan early warning aircraft or Early Warning Airbones can be held so as to strengthen efforts to protect members of the Indonesian airspace at any time if there is a foreign aircraft that infiltrate.

He continued, for the procurement of Sukhoi 35 or F-16 *Block 70* aircraft are planned to replace the old F-5 Tiger, Agus submit the final result to the Ministry of Defense or the Ministry of Defense. Because the task of reviewing specifications only Air Force fighter planes, not the choice."We have proposed to the Ministry of Defense and wait for his decision. But the Sukhoi 35 and the F-16 Block 70 states could gradually provision," said Air Force Chief Marshal Agus Supriatna. (Ans / Mut)

BLOCK 70 ?? is that F -16 V ??


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Kopassus Para Commando - "Tip of the Spear" of Indonesian Army.




Kopassus Unit 81 Anti Terror raid.





Kopassus with Bushmaster MRAP.





Army Raider Infantry





Army Raider Anti-Terror unit





Army Raider with Sig 552 



Army Raider in Riot control gear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian, US navies to conduct sea survex joint exercise*
Selasa, 7 April 2015 21:17 WIB | 365 Views

Batam, Riau Islands (ANTARA News) - Indonesian (TNI AL) and US navies will jointly hold Sea Surveillance Exercise 15 (Sea Survex) in Batam and border waters involving four aircraft in April 6-10, 2015.

"The aircraft have landed at Hang Nadim airport in Batam yesterday. They will be used for joint exercises covering up to Natuna. Hang Nadim will be used as a location for landing the aircraft," head of Hang Nadim International Airports general affairs Suwarso said here on Tuesday.

According to him, four aircraft, namely CN-212, CN235-MPA and Bolco helicopter belonging to TNI AL (Indonesian Navy) and US Orion aircraft, will be involved in the exercise and they have landed at the Hang Nadim airport.

CN235-MPA is an aircraft manufactured by PT Dhirgantara Indonesia to support TNI AL in its maritime patrol activities.

The aircraft is equipped with Elettronica ALR 733 Radar Warning Receiver, Ocean Master 100, a radar made by Thales (another radar option is Seaspray 4000 from BAe System), and Forward Looking Infrared-FLIR equipment.

CN235 is a high performance aircraft.

US Navy Orion, meanwhile, is a marine patrol aircraft with a turboprop engine used by many troops in the world especially for sea patrols, observations, and anti-submarine wars.

Despite the exercise, Suwarso noted, regular flight schedules at the airport, which has a runway of up to 4.025 kilometers, will not be disrupted. 

"The planes will start flying on Wednesday. We can assure that no commercial flight schedules will be disrupted," he added.

According to him, the aircraft for the exercise have been stationed at an apron close to the airports VIP building. 

"This is a routine exercise conducted every year," he pointed out.(*)

Indonesian, US navies to conduct sea survex joint exercise - ANTARA News


----------



## baukiki88

*Russia, Indonesia begin talks on Sukhoi Su-35 deliveries*
17:16 April 7, 2015 Interfax
Indonesia has taken an interest in buying Russia's brand new multirole fighter jet Sukhoi Su-35, United Aircraft Corporation (UAC) head Yuri Slyusar told Interfax in Ho Chi Minh City on Tuesday.

"Indonesian colleagues are interested in buying this plane. The negotiations are at their beginning," Slyusar said.

It was reported earlier that the Indonesian Air Force wished to replace outdated U.S. fighters F5 by Russian multirole fighters of generation 4++ Sukhoi Su-35.

"Hopefully, the national government will grant our wish to buy Sukhoi Su-35 fighters. As combat aircraft operators, we would like to have fighters of a more advanced generation, 4++," the Indonesian state news agency ANTARA quoted Air Chief Marshal Agus Supriatna as saying.

In his words, Sukhoi Su-35 aircraft fully meet the Indonesian Air Force demand for armaments. Supriatna said he was not expecting Indonesian technicians to have problems servicing those aircraft.

The eleventh squadron of the Indonesian Air Force is flying five one-seat Sukhoi Su-27SK and eleven two-seat Su-30MK2.

Sukhoi Su-35 was designed by the Sukhoi Design Bureau. It is a profoundly modernized super-maneuverable multirole fighter jet of generation 4++ employing fifth-generation technologies which makes it superior to other jets in its class.

Su-35 boasts new avionics based on a digital data control system, a new radar station with phased antenna array, a longer range of target detection and a bigger number of simultaneously locked and engaged targets, and new engines with bigger thrust and thrust-vector control.

In the opinion of experts, Su-35 has much better performance characteristics compared to other jets in its class, and its avionic systems are capable of accomplishing broader missions. The plane is superior to all tactical fighter of generations 4 and 4+ Rafale and EF 2000 and modernized fighters F-15, F-16, F-18 and F-35. It can also counteract F-22A.

The primary buyer of the new fighter jet is the Russian Defense Ministry, which signed a contract for the procurement of 48 Su-35 fighters in 2009.


- Russia, Indonesia begin talks on Sukhoi Su-35 deliveries | Russia Beyond The Headlines)


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia-US hold joint marine exercise*
Selasa, 7 April 2015 20:56 WIB | 267 Views

Banyuwangi, E Java (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and the United States have conducted a joint marine exercise by performing a city warfare simulation in Pesanggaran Sub-district of Banyuwangi District, East Java Province. 

Indonesia had deployed Intai Amfibi Special Forces of the Marine Corp while the United States had deployed the US MARSOC soldiers during the exercise, which is being held since last Sunday.

Commander of the Training Task Force Lieutenant Colonel Freddy Ardianzah stated here on Tuesday that the drill, coded Lantern Iron 15-5524, had involved several soldiers and military vehicles, including helicopters of the Indonesian Navy.

"The purpose of the exercise is to increase knowledge and technical ability as well as to help Taifib Marine Corps soldiers to develop tactical strategies during city warfare," Freddy stated in a press statement released by the Information Office for Marine Corps.

Freddy remarked that the soldiers have conducted a city warfare simulation on last Monday. The soldiers also conducted free-fall drills from the helicopter and Stabilized Body (STABO) extraction training.

The Indonesian Navy deployed a Bell 412 helicopter of the 400 Wing Udara-1 Squadron of the Navy Flight Centre.

"The exercise is aimed to improve the professionalism of Taifib soldiers who have the ability to fight in three areas: land, air and sea," Freddy added.(*) 

Indonesia-US hold joint marine exercise - ANTARA News


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Coming soon... PT. PAL submarine production facilities... Hurray!!!




with this facilities, we can quickly multiply our submarine forces in the future... *The news: PAL INDONESIA : : :*


The groundbreaking ceremony

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

F-16 block 70 / F-16XL with delta wing. Will this aircraft prototype join indonesian fighter jets procurement competition?


----------



## Nike

KRI RADEN EDDY MARTA Current position (IMO 0 MMSI 213456789) | VesselFinder

KRI RE Martadinata on the way to Surabaya Indonesia


----------



## Nike

*In addition to fighter jets, Indonesian Air Force intends to buy transport aircraft and helicopters*
Reporter: Ronald | Tuesday, April 7, 2015 15:34

Merdeka.com - The arrival of various new aircraft made Indonesian air defense no longer underestimated by neighboring countries. Various modern fighter jets such as the Sukhoi, the Super Tucano to the F-16 has strengthened the ability of Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU) from the infiltration of foreign aircraft.

Even so, Chief of Staff of the Air Force (rafters) Marshal Agus Supriatna aware of the ability of defense equipment is not only limited to the jets. Former Defense Attaché at the Embassy of Singapore also wants to modernize the transport aircraft and helicopters.

"In the future there is the modernization of aircraft, transport and helicopters. But until the end of 2014 was fitted with a 16 Sukhoi, 8 Super Tucano aircraft and five F-16s," said Agus at Halim Air Base, East Jakarta, Tuesday (7/4) .

Not only transport aircraft and helicopters, Agus also targeting some new defense equipment to maintain the integrity of Indonesian airspace. The equipment is an early detection tool.

"Going forward we have a plan and a strategy not only radars, but also early warning aircraft. 2 Radar come this year, hopefully the future could come every year, so that it can cover a vast territory of Indonesia," he concluded.

To note, some transport aircraft owned by the Air Force mostly elderly. Of the 36 aircraft, the Lockheed C-130 Hercules, most of whom have used the AU since 1960. The government plans to upgrade to some of these aircraft, will possibly buy the latest variant of the C-130.

Selain jet tempur, TNI AU berniat beli pesawat angkut & heli | merdeka.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Ground breaking of PT PAL Submarine production facility ceremony












Waskita Karya Kerjakan Proyek Fasilitas Produksi Kapal Selam


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Rigel 933 spotted near Malta 06.04.2015
*check 10 more images here:*_ 933 KRI Rigel no 2 - 06.04.2015 - Malta Ship & Action Photos by Capt. Lawrence Dalli_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Navy and Royal Netherland Navy hold signing MoU to enhance cooperation and relationship between Navies, the signing ceremony hold in Den Helder, Royal Netherland Navy HQ. 

Memperkuat Poros Maritim - Foto ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian military to celebrate Air Force anniversary*
Selasa, 7 April 2015 21:09 WIB | 628 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Military will celebrate the 69th anniversary of the Air Force in Halim Perdanakusuma Air Base, Jakarta, next Thursday by organizing several aerobatic performances.

"Special Forces will perform skydives for capturing the air base and freeing hostages. The simulation will be performed by Den Bravo Elite Team of Indonesian Air Force Special Command," Chief of the Information Office of Indonesian Air Force First Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto said here on Tuesday.

According to Hadi, aircraft such as CN-295, F-16 Fighting Falcon, T-50i Golden Eagle, and several KT-1B of Jupiter Aerobatic Team will perform on the occasion.

Indonesian Air Force Chief of Staff Marshal Agus Supriatna noted that Jupiter Aerobatic Team (JAT) will perform different acrobatic motions in the event.

Despite the JAT experiencing a crash in Langkawi, Malaysia, on Sunday (March 5), Indonesian Air Force will deploy the team to hold an aerobatic show above Jakarta.

"I think their exercise today ran smoothly. We will allow them to perform to improve their confidence," Agus added.

The Chief of Staff stated his institution has been monitoring the psychological condition of each member of the JAT.

"We must monitor their psychological condition. It is important that they have to be deployed to motivate them. If their psychological condition improves, they will give their best performance," Agus observed.

The Chief of Staff pointed out he will be responsible for the investigation of the JAT crash at Langkawi in Malaysia.

The JAT has been using KT-1B Wong Bee turbo propeller as their aircraft. Besides the JAT, Indonesian Air Force will hold an aerobatic performance by T-50i Golden Eagle jet fighters.

Indonesian Air Force has been conducting aerobatic exercises and flybys at Halim Perdanakusuma Airbase in Jakarta since Sunday.(*)

Indonesian military to celebrate Air Force anniversary - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Doea Tanda Cinta - Indonesian military theme movie


----------



## Nike

*Military warns of terrorist 
threat *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Wed, April 08 2015, 1:22 PM
The Indonesian Military (TNI) has warned against the threat of terrorists and extreme groups, saying the military would crack down on radical groups attempting to disturb security or violate the Pancasila state ideology.

Army chief Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo stressed that the military was prepared to take rapid action against any such terrorist groups.

“I want to remind that no rebellions have so far succeeded in the country. They must be quelled. If there is any rebel group in the country if they surrender they must be quelled,” he said at the Army’s Special Forces (Kopassus) headquarters in Cijantung, East Jakarta, on Wednesday.

Gatot said the Army’s elite forces had been deployed to thwart armed rebel and terrorist groups in the country, and that their operation had been closed to media to ensure effectiveness.

“In operations conducted by special forces, not all things should be exposed by the media and please, do your own analysis so that no rebel groups are allowed to exist in the country,” he told journalists.

The military previously deployed more than 3,000 personnel to conduct a joint exercise and to hunt down the Santoso-led armed group in Poso, Central Sulawesi. During the exercise, TNI Commander Gen. Moeldoko formed a 700-member team to locate Santoso and his followers, who are believed to be hiding in the forests in Poso.

“I have reported to the President on the necessity to station a special force in Poso to forge a cooperation with police to quell the rebellion and the President has approved the proposal,” he said as quoted by kompas.com.

Security authorities also face the threat posed by Indonesian citizens joining the Islamic State (IS) movement following their return home.

Several former members of the Jemaah Islamiyah (JI) terrorist group have warned that IS is time-bomb that could explode sometime in the future. (rms)(++++)

- See more at: Military warns of terrorist threat | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Not only Transport of course,

Saab 340 AEW & C.

Photo: Wing 7, RTAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*West Papua to get new Kodam *
*
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Archipelago | Tue, April 07 2015, 8:28 PM
*
The construction of the headquarters of a new military command (Kodam) in West Papua is scheduled to be completed by the end of this year, Kodam XVII/Cenderawasih chief Maj. Gen. Fransen G. Siahaan said on Tuesday.

The new Kodam headquarters is located in Manokwari, the provincial capital of West Papua.

Currently Kodam XVII/Cenderawasih oversees both West Papua and Papua provinces.

Fransen said the new Kodam would be named Kodam XVIII/Kasuari, adding that a native Papuan was expected to become the first Kodam commander.

"Currently there are two Papuans who hold the rank of general and one colonel," he said as quoted by Antara news agency.

According to Fransen, Brig. Gen. Ones Wayangkau is currently the chief of staff of Kodam V/Brawijaya in Surabaya, East Java; Brig. Gen. Herman Asaribab is deputy commander of the Army's Infantry Warfare Center (Pussenif) in Bandung, West Jakarta; and Col. Hamdan Ali Bogra is still studying at the National Resilience Institute (Lemhanas) in Jakarta.

Fransen added that he had not only prepared the physical infrastructure but also the personnel who would be posted at the new Kodam.

He said the Kodam XVIII/Kasuari would oversee two military regional commands(Korem): Korem 171/Praja Vira Tama headquartered in Sorong and Korem 173/Praja Vira Braja headquartered in Biak, Papua.

The new headquarters is being built on an area of 60 hectares, which houses Rifle companies C and D of the 752nd Vira Yudha Sakti Infantry Battalion. The companies will be relocated to Warmare district, Manokwari regency, West Papua. (nvn)(++++)

- See more at: West Papua to get new Kodam | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Police GEGANA (SWAT-CRT unit)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*RI, US hold joint sea surveillance 
drill in Riau Islands *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Archipelago | Tue, April 07 2015, 4:49 PM

The Indonesian Navy and the US Navy are staging a joint sea surveillance exercise in the Batam and Natuna waters of Riau Islands.

Antara news agency reported on Tuesday that the joint exercise began Monday with the deployment of four aircraft and a great number of marine soldiers from both countries. The exercise is set to last until April 10.

Spokesman for the Hang Nadim International Airport in Batam, Suwarso, said that the four CXN-212 and CN-235 MPA aircraft belonging to the Indonesian Navy were using the airport as their base. He added the US Navy had deployed one Orion aircraft in the joint exercise.

The CN-235 MPA is equipped with an ARL-733 radar warning receiver and several sophisticated devices for sea surveillance. The turboprop Orion aircraft is deployed to train participants to conduct sea patrols.

Suwarso said the aircraft would not disrupt commercial fights in and out of the airport, and that the joint exercises had been conducted annually over the past few years. (rms)(++++)

RI, US hold joint sea surveillance drill in Riau Islands | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Air Force unit doing screening into evacuatee before entering Indonesian Air Forces Boeing 737 cargo and airliner aircraft, credit to Riz

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

View attachment 213096
















Marinir and US MARSOC
Credit : dispen kormar & uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

anniversary of the Indonesian Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Creed of Indonesian Brimob (Police Mobile Brigade)
"Jiwa Ragaku Untuk Kemanusiaan" (My Body and Soul for Humanity).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*26 defense attaches visit weapons manufacturer in Bandung*
Rabu, 8 April 2015 23:53 WIB | 

Bandung, W Java (ANTARA News) - As many as 26 defense attaches from friendly countries visited state-owned weapons manufacturer PT Pindad and national weapons and armored vehicle industry complex here on Wednesday.

"The presence of the defense attaches is very strategic and an honor for Pindad which plays an active role in fully supporting the Indonesian defense industry," President Director of PT Pindad Silmy Karim said while receiving the defense attaches.

On the occasion, Silmy introduced the company and its several excellent products to the guests.

Pindad which is engaged in defense industry had so far supplied weapons to the National Defense Forces (TNI) and the Indonesian Police (Polri). It also pioneered the export of weapons to several countries, he said.

"Pindad wants to show that Indonesia has a company capable of manufacturing high quality defense and security products. This information should be disseminated to policy makers in other countries," he said.

Silmy did not rule out the possibility that the visit would help the company open several new export markets if there was significant feedback.

Pindah had so far established cooperation with several world-class defense companies to achieve its vision and improve its capacity through transfer of technology.

"Pindad currently cooperates with global companies which have reliable technological capability. We hope that the visit will lead to other countries cooperating with Pindad and using its products," he said.(*) 

26 defense attaches visit weapons manufacturer in Bandung - ANTARA News

*Russia, Indonesia begin talks on Sukhoi Su-35 deliveries*
17:16 April 7, 2015 Interfax






SU-30MKI vs. Rafale 

Indonesia has taken an interest in buying Russia's brand new multirole fighter jet Sukhoi Su-35, United Aircraft Corporation (UAC) head Yuri Slyusar told Interfax in Ho Chi Minh City on Tuesday.

"Indonesian colleagues are interested in buying this plane. The negotiations are at their beginning," Slyusar said.

It was reported earlier that the Indonesian Air Force wished to replace outdated U.S. fighters F5 by Russian multirole fighters of generation 4++ Sukhoi Su-35.

"Hopefully, the national government will grant our wish to buy Sukhoi Su-35 fighters. As combat aircraft operators, we would like to have fighters of a more advanced generation, 4++," the Indonesian state news agency ANTARA quoted Air Chief Marshal Agus Supriatna as saying.

In his words, Sukhoi Su-35 aircraft fully meet the Indonesian Air Force demand for armaments. Supriatna said he was not expecting Indonesian technicians to have problems servicing those aircraft.

The eleventh squadron of the Indonesian Air Force is flying five one-seat Sukhoi Su-27SK and eleven two-seat Su-30MK2.

Sukhoi Su-35 was designed by the Sukhoi Design Bureau. It is a profoundly modernized super-maneuverable multirole fighter jet of generation 4++ employing fifth-generation technologies which makes it superior to other jets in its class.

Su-35 boasts new avionics based on a digital data control system, a new radar station with phased antenna array, a longer range of target detection and a bigger number of simultaneously locked and engaged targets, and new engines with bigger thrust and thrust-vector control.

In the opinion of experts, Su-35 has much better performance characteristics compared to other jets in its class, and its avionic systems are capable of accomplishing broader missions. The plane is superior to all tactical fighter of generations 4 and 4+ Rafale and EF 2000 and modernized fighters F-15, F-16, F-18 and F-35. It can also counteract F-22A.

The primary buyer of the new fighter jet is the Russian Defense Ministry, which signed a contract for the procurement of 48 Su-35 fighters in 2009.


- Russia, Indonesia begin talks on Sukhoi Su-35 deliveries | Russia Beyond The Headlines)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

5 Malacca strait pirates captured (7/4/2015)





Swamp Forest Patrol in Parang Kursi mangrove forests, Lampon, Pesanggaran, Banyuwangi, East Java (8/4/2015)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Antara Foto, Cross Maleo Operation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Rigorous TNI's training menu

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos

Next Program should be RX 3240 to be R-HAN 320

Needs to make a mobile launcher for this one 

This rocket is ready for the conversion,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Asian-African Conference security preparation






Latihan Pengamanan KTT KAA | Berita Daerah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Army Raider Infantry weapons

Micro Galil




Galil Galatz SR-99 Sniper Rifle




Daewoo K7




Sig SG-552 Commando




Pindad SS1-R5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Visit of JS Kirisame and Asayuki to Jakarta Port

http://www.tnial.mil.id/News/Seremo...Type/ArticleView/articleId/26115/Default.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian and US Navy Conduct Maritime Surveillance Patrol Over Natuna *

Batam (ANTARA News) Indonesian Navy Aircraft along with her companion from US Navy conduct maritime patrol surveillance over Natuna, Riau Islands, all in Sea Surveillance Exercise 15 Operation, this operation to be hold by both Navies to improve the level of professionalism of their personnel.

"It is a joint exercise in the field of Naval aviation, this kind of exercise has been held since 2012, " Said Commander of Indonesian Navy Aviation Corps (Danpuspenerbal) First Admiral TNI Sigit Setiyatan, as director of exercise at Hang Nadim International Airport, Batam, Thursday.

"Our objective is to improve the level of professionalism to facing the challenge in duty" he added

Sigit said, the exercise will be held from 7 to 9 April involving four type of Aircraft from Indonesian Navy, it is CN 235 MPA, Cassa CN-212 MPA, Helicopter NBO-105 from TNI AL and P-3C Orion from US Navy, this exercise involve 88 personnel from both sides. 

"From US Navy there is 21 personnel who manning their P-3C Orion while in exercise" he said

The series of activities during the three days include field maneuvers in the form of vigilance (Maritime Domain Awareness / MDA), supervision and field recognition (Intelligent Surveillance and Recconaissance / ISR) and the coordination of the fisheries sector (Fishery Coordination).

In addition, search and rescue operations unfortunate victims (Search and Rescue / SAR), as well as humanitarian assistance to victims of natural disasters (Assistant Humanitarian Disaster Relief / HADR).

"When the maritime patrol from the air, between the Navy and the US Navy also synchronize information and data pendekteksian surface ships and underwater in the territorial waters of the Strait of Malacca to the Natuna area," he said.

He said the technology and tactics of fighting in military aviation continues to experience growth and progress.

As a Navy aviator personnel, Sigit said it takes mastery of science and modern technology in order to be a reliable and professional soldier.

Science and technology, according to him, not only obtained through education and training programmed in the country, but also can be obtained from the interaction with other countries.

"This joint activity is one of the form. With this, the two sides can exchange information in order to increase capacity, especially in maritime air patrol to keep in the border region," said Sigit Setiyanta.
Editor: Priyambodo RH


Angkatan laut RI-AS patroli udara maritim di Natuna - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia needs additional 12 radar*


Thursday, April 9th, 2015 15:28 pm | 1,942 Views
Announcers: Ade Marboen

Indonesia needs additional 12 radar

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Air Force said, to keep the national air space from intruders or those who harm the national interest, it is necessary an additional 12 radar again in the medium term.

"It's new air defense radar alone, yet coastal radar, radar point, and so forth," said Commander of the National Air Defense Army, the Young Marshal TNI Hadiyan Sumintaatmaja on Thursday afternoon.

Procurement of 12 new radar, he said, apart from routine maintenance 32 existing radars.

"What we expect is a new radars were made in the nation. In fact many of the nation who were able to make more high-tech," he said.

According to him, hold or make your own air defense radar is very beneficial for Indonesia. "The price is cheap, it certainly ... still added to create jobs and guarantee the sovereignty of high technology," he said.

So far, most of Indonesia's air defense radar is supplied from Plessey (UK) and Thomson CSF (France).

Commander of Air Defense Sector I First Marshal TNI Fahru Zaini, separately, said working area will get additional two new radar.

"One in West Kalimantan and another in West Java," he said.

National Air Defense Command Command TNI has four National Air Defense Sector.

All four are National Air Defense Sector TNI I (Jakarta / six radar units), National Air Defense Sector TNI II (Makassar / six radar units), National Air Defense Sector TNI III (Terrain / four radar units), and the National Air Defense Sector TNI IV (Biak / four radar units), supported by the Education Center of the National Air Defense Command TNI in Surabaya.


Editor: Jafar M Sidik

COPYRIGHT © BETWEEN 2015

Indonesia perlu tambahan 12 radar - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

*M113













AMX-13 Modernized, Anoa, and Komodo APC*





*At Pindad Facilities







*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

PT Alam Indomesin Utama







PT Alam Indomesin Utama/ PT PINDAD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

i had suspicion if all of our current batch order of three CBG submarine from South Korean all will be made and assembled in South Korea, the deadline in contract is stated all of the Submarine must be in Indonesia hand at least in 2017. And TNI AL is doesn't wanna more delay regarding the urgent condition of Hiu Kencana Corps right now. Regarding the punctual habit and the manufacturing resources and ability of South Korea i will no doubt about their capability, and yet the problems is in Indonesian side once more, the delay of construction and funding from Government for Submarine facility several years ago for PT PAL is the start of this problems..... just wishing we will order more of Submarines next year





*Pertempuran Jarak Dekat
*
Siluet dari prajurit Intai Amfibi Marinir TNI AL melakukan parameter tempur simulasi pertempuran jarak dekat di Pusat Latihan Pertempuran (PLP) Marinir-7, Lampon, Pesanggaran, Banyuwangi, Jawa Timur, Kamis (9/4). Simulasi tersebut merupakan salah satu materi dari latihan bersama (Latma) Lantern Iron 15-5524 antara Taifib Korps Marinir dengan US Marsoc dalam meningkatkan pengetahuan dan kemampuan teknik dan taktik. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal)





*Pertempuran Jarak Dekat*Prajurit Intai Amfibi Marinir TNI AL melumpuhkan musuh dalam simulasi pertempuran jarak dekat di Pusat Latihan Pertempuran (PLP) Marinir-7, Lampon, Pesanggaran, Banyuwangi, Jawa Timur, Kamis (9/4). Simulasi tersebut merupakan salah satu materi dari latihan bersama (Latma) Lantern Iron 15-5524 antara Taifib Korps Marinir dengan US Marsoc dalam meningkatkan pengetahuan dan kemampuan teknik dan taktik. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Women Empowerment 

Lizza Lundin and her STEALTH Catamaran model






Why PT Lundin factory is in Banyuwangi......? Because it is the place where Lizza Lundin was born......... 

It should be in Batam, near Jakarta, or Surabaya instead in order to easy recruit the best engineer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Air Force deploys personnel to secure Asian-African Conference*
Kamis, 9 April 2015 19:30 WIB | 419 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) has deployed 1.3 thousand personnel to secure the 60th anniversary celebrations of the Asian-African Conference (AAC 2015) being held on April 19-24, in Jakarta and Bandung (West Java).

"The security at Ring-1 is handled by the TNI-AU, so we have deployed our personnel there, while Ring-2 and Ring-3 will be handled by the Police and Army personnel," Air Force Chief of Staff Marshal Agus Supriatna remarked after leading a ceremony to mark the 69th anniversary of TNI-AU at the Halim Perdanakusuma Military Airbase on Thursday.

He noted that the Air Force personnel will be responsible for securing Ring-1 at numerous locations in Jakarta and Bandung, West Java.

Agus remarked that the airspace over Jakarta and Bandung should be sterilized an hour before and after the state guests from other countries arrive in Indonesia to attend the AAC.

Foreign Affairs Minister Retno L.P. Marsudi stated during a national seminar on "Bandung Conference and Beyond 2015" at the Gadjah Mada State University in Yogyakarta on Wednesday that the AAC 2015 is expected to strengthen solidarity among countries in Asia and Africa in the fight against poverty and conflicts.

"It is expected to create a new hope for uniting Asian and African countries in their efforts to alleviate poverty, conflicts, wars, and transnational crimes," Retno said.

She hoped that a discussion forum can be organized during the event to strengthen partnership in the areas of politics, socio-culture, and economic affairs between member countries.

The results of the discussion could later be implemented through concrete cooperation programs between countries in the two regions, she emphasized.

Similar to other countries, Indonesia could not work single-handedly to fight various national and transnational problems. By strengthening partnership with Asia-Africa countries, Indonesia will be able to contribute more to the world, she pointed out.
(Uu.O001/INE/KR-BSR)

Indonesian Air Force deploys personnel to secure Asian-African Conference - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> i had suspicion if all of our current batch order of three CBG submarine from South Korean all will be made and assembled in South Korea, the deadline in contract is stated all of the Submarine must be in Indonesia hand at least in 2017. And TNI AL is doesn't wanna more delay regarding the urgent condition of Hiu Kencana Corps right now. Regarding the punctual habit and the manufacturing resources and ability of South Korea i will no doubt about their capability, and yet the problems is in Indonesian side once more, the delay of construction and funding from Government for Submarine facility several years ago for PT PAL is the start of this problems..... just wishing we will order more of Submarines next year



I am against that Idea since it is the reason of why we choose SK over the others. BTW, longer time is better, it will give more time for our engineers and specialized technician to learn how to build Submarine in SK shipyard.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> I am against that Idea since it is the reason of why we choose SK over the others. BTW, longer time is better, it will give more time for our engineers and specialized technician to learn how to build Submarine in SK shipyard.



That's not my idea, that's my suspicion over some facts i just recently found .......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

TNI doing exercise to secure Asia Africa Conference in Jakarta



















-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Multi combat vehicles Simulator developed by PT. Technology and Engineering Simulation (TES) in Bandung, Indonesia - One simulator machine can simulate 3 type of tank's cabin, for Scorpion, Stormer, dan AMX. In the future they plan to develop leopard 2 tank's simulator.






They also experienced in developing aircraft's simulator.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Nice we are capable to made a complex simulation system


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Nice we are capable to made a complex simulation system




Yesterday (9/4/15), 25 defence attaché from friendly countries visit PT. TES to test and try their various flight simulator. Many has expressed their interest to buy or make defense collaboration.






_- Atase Pertahanan Asing Kagumi Simulator Buatan Indonesia | Republika Online
- MILITER INDONESIA: Simulator Militer Kelas Dunia PT Technology and Engineering Simulation (TES)_


They also visit PINDAD





.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Female Soldiers at Lebanon (Indobat)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> TNI doing exercise to secure Asia Africa Conference in Jakarta
> 
> View attachment 213585
> 
> View attachment 213583
> 
> View attachment 213584
> 
> View attachment 213586
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> View attachment 213579
> 
> View attachment 213582
> 
> View attachment 213580
> 
> View attachment 213581


Awesome set of photos bro, permission to re-edit and share it.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Awesome set of photos bro, permission to re-edit and share it.



Please, go ahead comrade, this photos aren't mine, i just reupload them from various sources, google mostly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

French VAB and V-150. 

Credit to original uploader


----------



## Nike

Till the end of this year Indonesian Air Force will receive 11 F16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kopassus soldiers patroling around Nusakambangan Prison Island.




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
T50i Golden Eagle fleet





CN-295 fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Joint security exercise performed by presidential guards, Gegana, and other TNI units ahead of Asia Africa Conference (9/4/15)









































.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

Indos said:


> Indonesian Female Soldiers at Lebanon (Indobat)


  weekend edition....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

CountStrike said:


> weekend edition....



Not, yet....... 

During demonstration, Police women will be handling female demonstrator :







Police Hijabers:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Riau airbase to be reinforced with 16 units of F-16 jet fighters*

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Thu, April 09 2015, 8:40 PM

The Roesmin Nurjadin Airbase in Pekanbaru, Riau, is to receive 16 units of US-made F-16 Fighting Falcons jet fighters this year to strengthen military defenses in the country’s west, especially the island of Sumatra.

Airbase commander Col. Muhammad Khiril Lubis said in Pekanbaru on Thursday that the airbase would be supplied with five units of F-16 jet fighters from the Defense Ministry next month.

“We will receive the five jet fighters in May,” Antara news agency quoted him as saying.

He added that the airbase was currently home to five units of F-16 jet fighters and 16 units of British-made Hawk 100 and 200 ground attack aircraft.

Lubis said the airbase would receive a further six units of F-16 bombers from the ministry by the end of this year.

The airbase’s reinforcement with the operation of two squadrons of bombers is in line with the government’s plan to upgrade the airbase’s status to Type A from the current Type B.

He went on that with the airbase’s reinforcement required not only new warplanes and a sophisticated arsenal, but also professional soldiers skilled in operating and maintaining the modern military technology. (rms)(++++)

Riau airbase to be reinforced with 16 units of F-16 jet fighters | The Jakarta Post







Photographer Andang Tri Prabowo

Indonesian Economic minister looking for possibility of counter trade with Russia, in which Indonesia intend to bought large number of military and civilian Helicopter from Russia. Indonesia need more than 160 of utility and attack helicopters for the next five year as has been stated at Minimum Essential Forces Programme phase II, the last phase of 2009-2014, Indonesia has bought at least 80 Helicopters from various sources, including more than 40 units of Bell 412EP, 8 unit Mi-35V, 8 unit Apache, 11 Eurocopter Panther ASW helicopter, 11 Eurocopter Fennec, and other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Really nice ... now, please tell us the shopping list for MEF 2... we want the shopping list...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

pr1v4t33r said:


> Really nice ... now, please tell us the shopping list for MEF 2... we want the shopping list...


Yes and i'm waiting about the Self-Propeled Howitzer aquisition project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Really nice ... now, please tell us the shopping list for MEF 2... we want the shopping list...



this what i know from various sources

Air Force
1. Poseidon ASW
2. AWACS/AEW aircraft (expect something like wedge tail as we just need 2 to 3 units of them)
3. 64 fighter for four squadron
4. SAR Combat Helicopter
5. Upgrading of Boeing SLAM ER, into something like JSTAR 
6. Medium/Heavy cargo Aircraft the contender is 10 units C130J or 4 A400
7. Aerial Refueling Tanker Aircraft

Navy
1. CN-235 ASW/MPA aircraft
2. ASW Helicopter (Romeo is the main candidate)
3. Amphibious Tank (BMP 3F)
4. more of LST
5. Heavy Frigate/patrol vessel with at least 120 mm class naval cannon and long range cruising ability
6. Utility/trainer Helicopter
7. Joint Support Vessel
8. Submarine tender vessel
9. Hydro Oceanography Vessels

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

NarThoD said:


> Yes and i'm waiting about the Self-Propeled Howitzer aquisition project





madokafc said:


> this what i know from various sources
> 
> Air Force
> 1. Poseidon ASW
> 2. AWACS/AEW aircraft (expect something like wedge tail as we just need 2 to 3 units of them)
> 3. 64 fighter for four squadron
> 4. SAR Combat Helicopter
> 5. Upgrading of Boeing SLAM ER, into something like JSTAR
> 6. Medium/Heavy cargo Aircraft the contender is 10 units C130J or 4 A400
> 7. Aerial Refueling Tanker Aircraft
> 
> Navy
> 1. CN-235 ASW/MPA aircraft
> 2. ASW Helicopter (Romeo is the main candidate)
> 3. Amphibious Tank (BMP 3F)
> 4. more of LST
> 5. Heavy Frigate/patrol vessel with at least 120 mm class naval cannon and long range cruising ability
> 6. Utility/trainer Helicopter
> 7. Joint Support Vessel
> 8. Submarine tender vessel
> 9. Hydro Oceanography Vessels




Thanks. For Heavy Frigate/patrol vessel with at least 120 mm class naval cannon and long range cruising ability. Do you have any clue for the canditate?

I can't wait to be surprised by other MEF 2 shopping list.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

*WZ-551*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Oh yeah, Navy has added more two mining Sweeper for their shopping list

Army they need a heck a lot of utility helicopter, Artillery and APC/IFV as infantry will get their boost for this phase

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

NarThoD said:


> *WZ-551*




Another VAB copy. Our Pindad Anoa looks better than this norico product. But we can see where Pindad get the idea of using big propeller for their amphibi version.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Operation Lantern Iron 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD

pr1v4t33r said:


> Another VAB copy. Our Pindad Anoa looks better than this norico product. But we can see where Pindad get the idea of using big propeller for their amphibi version.
> 
> .


From what i heard, this WZ-551 is a grant from PLA when we're seeking for a reference for our APC program. Although Pindad choose the VAB-based.


----------



## NarThoD

*5 Unit PT-76 has accomplished their mission. They'll be reserved in storage and replaced by BMP-3F





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

*Women Empowerment

Police 2nd Brigadier Cyntia Okta from SABHARA Rapid Response unit. Surabaya (East Java) Police.
Motorcycle patrol to deal with Violent Crime, Public Unrest and Riots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Annyversary Of The Indonesian Air Force
Credit in pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian evacuation process in Yaman using Indonesian Air Force B-737 from the 5th Sqn. The team departed 4 April 2015 and scheduled to arrived in Indonesia on Monday 13 April 2015. 220 Indonesian civilian are rescued from Yaman during this operation.


----------



## Harkness

madokafc said:


> Navy
> ...
> 2. ASW Helicopter (Romeo is the main candidate)
> ...



romeo? what happened with panther? i thought our navy already decided on panther asw as their fleet organic asw helo


----------



## Nike

Panther is still going on, but Romeo will be the partner for future fleets .................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Air Force Jubilee Commemoration, these pics was taken by Angkasa Reader Photographer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Air Force Chieff of staff has made a clear statement about his service need more than 10 Hercules C-130J variants or four A400M











And not to forget the requirement for another three squadrons of Fighter Aircraft


----------



## Harkness

madokafc said:


> Panther is still going on, but Romeo will be the partner for future fleets .................


oh i see. so the navy wants 2 different type asw helo on their present and future asw helo fleet. quite understandable althought i much preferable single type asw helo for the navy. 
thanks for the info sis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Exercise Lantern Iron 2015 between Indonesian Marines and US MARSOC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

"Tip of the Spear"
Kopassus Para-Commando

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

*IndoBatt Contingent in Lebanon



*

*Mobile Brigade (Brimob)

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Band of Brothers
Indonesian Air Force SF - Bravo 90

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Soldier trying his new bionic arm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian KOPASKA with SAR 21


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Gegana (Police SWAT-CRT unit) with Condor chest rig & AK-101
photo credit : yozanusafati

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian frogmen commando KOPASKA during HALO free fall diving.
photo credit : danangpw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Personel Den Bravo 90 Paskhas TNI AU with Skorpion SMG ( pada pengendara motor). Foto: Tribunnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

*Annoying Beijing: US, Indonesia Plan Regular Navy Drills in South China Sea*
Jakarta and Washington conducted joint military exercises last week in Batam, an Indonesian island just south of Singapore. Including 88 military personnel and a fleet of American aircraft, the drills stretched 300 miles to the northeast to Natuna Islands, an archipelago alarmingly close to Chinese waters in the South China Sea.

And Indonesia wants to make the exercises an annual event.

"It was the second joint exercise we have conducted with the United States in that area and we are planning another one next year," Indonesian Navy spokesman Manahan Simorangkir said, according to Reuters. "We want to make it routine in that area."

A collection of over 150 small, uninhabited islands, Natuna belongs to Indonesia. In the past, Jakarta has accused the Chinese government of including parts of the island group within its territorial claims.

Still, officials insist that the exercises are not meant to be a signal to Beijing.

"It is important to remember Indonesia is not involved in any disputes in the South China Sea," Simorangkir said. "We don’t want an incident in the South China Sea and are committed to the diplomatic approach we have always taken."

First Commodore Sigit Setiyanta, of the Navy Aviation Center, echoed those sentiments.






Hint to Beijing? US Organizes Massive War Games With Philippines in South China Sea

"There’s no potential for conflict on Natuna," Sigit told the Jakarta Post. "The drill aims to improve air patrol communication, search and rescue techniques and the exchange of information on the procedure of early detection and measures."

Natuna is largely undeveloped, and the majority of the exercises took place in the waters around the islands. But the Indonesian government has plans to upgrade a small military installation.

"There has always been an airport in Natuna but it does not have a lot of armed forces, only a few marine. We will add forces there – possibly air, navy and land forces," Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu told Reuters. Those upgrades are slated to begin this summer.

Speaking on Washington’s role, US Embassy defense attaché Col. Mark Riley said that the exercises were part of the Pentagon’s shifting strategies in the South Pacific.





US Accuses China of 'Creating a Great Wall of Sand'

"Yes, this is part of the Pacific rebalance," Riley said, according to the Jakarta Post. "When in 2012 the president of the United States launched the Pacific rebalance, [it] was to make sure that we conduct exercises and enlarge the Pacific rebalance."

Washington has made a series of significant steps towards that rebalance in recent months. Earlier this month, the Pentagon announced its plans to place 60% of its naval fleet in the Pacific.

"America is a Pacific power and will remain one," US Defense Secretary Ashton Carter said in a press release.

The Indonesian exercises also came only one week before an even larger series of drills to be held between the US and the Philippines. Known as Balikatan, the war games will begin on April 20, with nearly 12,000 soldiers taking part, twice as many as the previous year. Despite the location of the drills – only 137 miles from Chinese-controlled Scarborough Shoal – officials insist that these, too, are not meant as a show of force.

A highly contested region, the South China Sea is comprised of overlapping claims between China, Vietnam, Malaysia, the Philippines, Brunei, and Taiwan. Nearly $5 trillion in shipping passes through the waterway annually, and US officials have expressed concern over what they say is a growing Chinese influence. Beijing’s construction of artificial islands in the Spratly archipelago has stoked fears of military aggression, though China maintains it has every right to build within its own territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Posted : 2015-04-07 15:47
Updated : 2015-04-07 19:20

*GE seeks to supply engines for KF-X program*





An employee assembles an airplane engine at a GE plant in the U.S. state of Massachusetts. GE is seeking to supply its F414-GE-400 engine for Korea's next-generation indigenous fighter jets. / Courtesy of GE Korea

By Lee Hyo-sik

General Electric (GE) wants to supply state-of-the-art aircraft engines for Korea's next-generation indigenous fighter jet program.

The world's leading infrastructure and technology firm plans to offer Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI), a preferred bidder for the Korean Fighter experimental (KF-X) program, to use its F414-GE-400 engine.

The F414 has been selected to power fighter jets in six countries ― Australia, Brazil, India, Sweden, Switzerland and the United States.

It is used in the U.S. Navy F/A-18E/F Super Hornets, EA-18G Growlers, Saab Gripen NG and Tejas Light Combat Aircraft Mark II. More than 1,200 F414 engines have been sold around the globe, according to GE.

"GE is a proud, long-term supporter of Korea's aviation industry. We now want to be part of the KF-X program," GE Korea CEO Chris Khang said. "We are ready to offer the most capable and competitive engine solutions with F414, a proven platform with the latest technology and a strong track record of reliability and operability that KF-X requires."

Khang said GE will also transfer its manufacturing technology, as well as maintenance, repair and overhaul capabilities, if it is chosen to work with KAI.

"We are confident that we have done much more localization in Korea than any competitors," he said. "We have purchased a wide range of core components from our Korean partners, worth over $200 million. This proves our strong commitment to the development of the country's aviation industry."

One of the important factors for KF-X program's success was the exportability of the fighter jet, Khang said, adding that GE supported KAI's T-50 and FA-50 export programs to Indonesia, Iraq and the Philippines.

"We have been supporting KAI's export programs for the two aircraft and the Surion helicopter," he said. "With GE's strong global network and technology leadership, we will continue to play a key role in facilitating Korea's efforts to sell its next-generation aircraft abroad."

The $7.7 billion KF-X program to build F-16 plus class jets with the help of global defense contractors, including GE, will replace the Air Force's aging fleet of F-4s and F-5s. KAI will provide 120 twin-engine aircraft for the Air Force by 2032.

For the past 35 years, GE has been collaborating with the defense ministry and private aviation companies here.

More than 1,300 GE engines power 600 aircraft and ships operated by the Korean military, including F110 and F404 engines for fixed-wing fighter aircraft, T700 and CT7 engines for rotorcraft and turboprop airplanes, and LM500/LM2500 engines for naval vessels.

GE seeks to supply engines for KF-X program


----------



## Indos

Old News, but as I remember, it hasnt yet been posted here

*Indodefence 2014: PT Len expands use of indigenous CMS across TNI-AL fleet*

*Ridzwan Rahmat, Jakarta* - IHS Jane's Navy International
06 November 2014


*Key Points*

The Indonesian Navy is expanding use of an indigenously developed CMS on smaller patrol boats
PT Len to install the CMS on Singa and PC-43 vessels
Indonesian defence electronics company PT Len will be installing an indigenously developed combat management system (CMS) on the Indonesian Navy's (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL's) Singa (PB 57)-class and PC-43-class patrol boats, the company has confirmed with _IHS Jane's_ .






A mock-up of the Mandhala CMS displayed at the Indodefence 2014 exhibition in Jakarta. (IHS/Ridzwan Rahmat)


The CMS, known as the Mandhala, was previously installed on three Ahmad Yani (Van Speijk)-class guided-missile frigates: KRI _Ahmad Yani_ (351), KRI _Abdul Halim Perdanakusuma_ (355), and KRI _Yos Sudarso_ (353).

Indodefence 2014: PT Len expands use of indigenous CMS across TNI-AL fleet - IHS Jane's 360

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Previously, PT LEN is also collaborating with Thales to supply some electronic software product for 2 Indonesian new frigate ( Sigma) and also for international market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian-US Navy Sea Surveillance Exercise 2015






Indonesian Navy taking this chance to knowing better about their counterpart capability and knowing better our lacks in this field


----------



## Nike

*RSG, PT Dirgantara Indonesia Team Up to Deliver Advanced Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) Platform for the Indonesian Armed Forces*

Posted: Apr 14, 2015 2:00 PM WIB
Updated: Apr 14, 2015 9:37 PM WIB

Rotorcraft Services Group, Inc. (RSG), announced its teaming agreement with PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) for the development and integration of an advanced Anti-Submarine Warfare suite for the Airbus AS565 MBe Panther helicopter.

FORT WORTH, TX, April 14, 2015 /24-7PressRelease/ -- Rotorcraft Services Group, Inc. (RSG), an industry leader in aircraft technical services, announced its teaming agreement with PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) for the development and integration of an advanced Anti-Submarine Warfare suite for the Airbus AS565 MBe Panther helicopter. *The integrated mission equipment suite will include L-3 Ocean Systems DS-100 Helicopter Long-Range Active Sonar (HELRAS) and Raytheon Mk46 or Whitehead A244/S lightweight torpedo launching system.* The systems modular design will allow the multirole ASW helicopter to be quickly reconfigured for non-combat roles, including Maritime Surveillance, Search and Rescue, MEDEVAC, Utility and External Cargo Lift operations.

"We look forward to leveraging our company's unique blend of expertise, customer commitment and drive for innovation to deliver the most advanced and cost effective ASW platform for the Indonesian Armed Forces in partnership with PTDI, L-3 Oceans systems and Airbus Helicopters " said Fida Waishek, President of RSG AeroDesign "The HELRAS has been demonstrated through numerous NATO naval exercises to be the highest performance helicopter dipping sonar in the world for both shallow and deep water operations. The low frequency system uses high resolution Doppler processing and long shaped pulses to detect submarines at very long range and near-zero Doppler target signal." In addition to its long-range surveillance and search capabilities, the DS-100 is well-suited to redetection, target localization and weapon delivery against deep and shallow water targets. 

RSG is an approved supplier for leading Aerospace OEMs worldwide including Agusta Aerospace Corporation, Airbus Helicopters, Changhe Aircraft Industries Group Co., Enstrom Helicopter Corporation, Hafei Aviation Industry Co., Helicopter Support Inc., Korean Aerospace Industries, L-3 Communications Ocean Systems, L-3 Communications Wescam, MD Helicopters, PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Safran USA, Inc., Sikorsky Aircraft Corporation and Sikorsky Global Helicopters.

RSG, PT Dirgantara Indonesia Team Up to Deliver Advanced Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) Platform for the Indonesian Armed Forces - WSPA.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Police`s mobile brigade to deploy snipers to secure Asia-Africa Conference*
Selasa, 14 April 2015 19:40 WIB | 272 Views

Depok, W Java (ANTARA News) - The National Polices Mobile Brigade will deploy snipers at certain locations to secure the upcoming Asia-Africa Conference, Senior Commissioner Leo Bona Lubis, the Brimob spokesman, noted here, Wednesday.

He stated the Police Headquarters will deploy a total of three thousand Mobile Brigade (Brimob) personnel to help secure the implementation of the Asia-Africa Conference (AAC) to be held in Jakarta and Bandung, West Java, on April 19-24, 2015.

"Five hundred personnel will work with the Jakarta Police Office, and 2.5 thousand others will be on standby at the Brimob Headquarters and ready to be deployed whenever they are needed," he added. 

To secure the implementation of the AAC in Bandung, on April 24, the West Java Police will deploy 1,015 Brimob personnel and 400 others from the Jakarta police will be on duty.

In the meantime, military personnel are well prepared to safeguard the implementation of the upcoming AAC 2015, according to Chief of the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) General Moeldoko.

"To secure the AAC, thank God, we have conducted a technical force game (TFG). Every step was well simulated," Moeldoko stated on Tuesday.

In total, 57 delegations from Asian and African nations have confirmed their attendance at the commemoration of the 60th anniversary of the AAC.

Of the 10 ASEAN member countries, the Philippines will not be attending the event, while Thailand has not confirmed its participation.

Events marking the AAC will include a senior official meeting on April 19, a ministerial-level meeting on April 20, the Asian-African Business Summit on April 21, and the Asian-African Summit in Jakarta on April 22 and 23.

In addition, the heads of state will participate in the historical walk event, which will be held in Bandung on April 24.(*)

Police`s mobile brigade to deploy snipers to secure Asia-Africa Conference - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

*Women Empowerment
tough job for tough lady
Police 1st Brigadier Suci Moetia,- EOD operator, GEGANA SWAT unit, Jakarta Metro Police.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Norway to increase cooperation to fight illegal fishing*
Rabu, 15 April 2015 08:19 WIB | 475 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and Norway have agreed to increase cooperation against illegal fishing activities, especially in the fields of technology and funding.

"They are very advanced with regard to monitoring and security. We will help them with technology, funding, and others," Minister of Fisheries and Marine Resources Susi Pudjiastuti said at Merdeka Palace following a meeting between President Joko Widodo and Norways Prime Minister Erna Solberg here on Tuesday.

She noted that countries across the world are striving to eradicate illegal fishing, especially those that have implemented a sustainable management system to make their fishing resources better.

"Fish will become abundant and poachers will seek to exploit it," she added.

The minister remarked that Norway has a strong monitoring and security system that helps preserve its fish resource.

According to her, the supply and sustainability of fish in Indonesia has attracted the attention of the international community.

"If fish supply here finishes, we will be in trouble because we meet quite much of the worlds needs," she pointed out.

Besides increasing their cooperation, the governments of Indonesia and Norway have agreed to support each others efforts to become non-permanent members of the UN Security Council.

"The two countries support each others bid to become non-permanent members of the UN Security Council for the period of 2019-2020 for Indonesia and 2021-2022 for Norway," the President said in a joint statement after concluding his bilateral meeting with Erna Solberg at Merdeka Palace.

President Jokowi, as he is also called, revealed that the two heads of government also exchanged views on the South China Sea issue as well as the Middle East situation.

According to him, the meeting has been productive as a number of agreements have been reached.

"Prime Minister Erna Solbergs visit to Indonesia is the first," he added.

The president noted that Norway has been Indonesias important cooperation partner in the fields of environment, fisheries, human rights, and maritime development.

"In view of that, we have discussed various efforts to increase our cooperation that has been going on since 2010 in the environment field," he revealed.

The two countries have also agreed to step up cooperation in the eradication of illegal fishing, biogas-powered electricity supply, and training 25 police women and 12 teachers from Afghanistan in Jakarta and Bandung.

"In the field of education, cooperation will be carried out with the countrys universities including UGM, ITB, and Akper Ibnu Sina," he affirmed.(*) 

Indonesia, Norway to increase cooperation to fight illegal fishing - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Security Forces Preparation to Guarding 60th Asian-African Conference

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

credit to rondo.royal @kaskus

Eurofighter sales presentation bid to joint Indonesian Air Force bidding programme

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Military Chief Challenges IS Militants to Come to Indonesia*
Gen. Moeldoko: Let them come and we'll take them all out

By Jakarta Globe on 01:40 pm Apr 14, 2015
Category Featured, Front Page, News, Terrorism
Tags: Abu Bakar Bashir, Indonesian Military TNI, Islamic State ISIS, Moeldoko, Sulawesi



Police investigators at the scene of a shootout with alleged East Indonesia Mujahedeen (MIT) fighters in Central Sulawesi earlier this month. (Antara Photo/Zainuddin M.N.)

*Jakarta.* The Indonesian Military (TNI) is not at all impressed by threats made by a man claiming to be an Islamic State fighter, to come and free convicted terrorists from the maximum security prison on Nusakambangan island, off Central Java.

*“It’s not a problem, let’s wait for them. It’s even better if they do come and not just spew some threats,” TNI chief Gen. Moeldoko said on Tuesday, as quoted by Detik.com. “Let them come and we’ll take them all out, no problem.”*

It has been reported that a video posted on YouTube video contained threats to break convicted terrorists Abu Bakar Bashir and Aman Abdurrahman out of prison.

Authorities believe the man in the video could be the Indonesian-born IS militant named Abu Jandal, who previously appeared in a YouTube video uploaded in December, airing threats to the TNI and the National Police’s counterterrorism unit Densus 88.

Police say they are taking the latest video — titled “Salim News alias Abu Jandal” — seriously and have started an investigation, involving also Densus 88 and the National Counterterrorism Agency (BNPT).

The video was viewed more than 5,000 times before it was removed.




Gen. Moeldoko, commander of the Indonesian Military (TNI). (Rumgapres Photo)

Moeldoko said the military was primarily focusing on preventing the Islamic State ideology from gaining a foothold in the archipelago. However, he stressed, his forces would stand firm in the face of any concrete threat.

“Such ideology cannot be allowed to spread in Indonesia,” Moeldoko said. “I have seen clearly how the ideology can spread in unstable countries.”

*Alleged Santoso backers arrested*

Separately, on Monday, a police spokesman said Densus 88 operators had arrested two people suspected of involvement in terrorist activities in Poso, Central Sulawesi, and Bima, West Nusa Tenggara.

Herman, who is also known as Abu Syaif or David, and Busyro Atif, were arrested on Sunday at 7:30 p.m. local time in Bima, police spokesman Sr. Comr. Agus Rianto said on Monday in Jakarta.

The two suspects are believed to have connections to Santoso, the alleged leader of the East Indonesia Mujahideen (MIT) terrorist network, who remains at large. Santoso is also the former leader of the Poso wing of Jamaah Ansharut Tauhid (JAT) militant group, which was founded by Bashir.

Bashir is currently serving a 15-year jail sentence for involvement in a terrorist training facility in Aceh.

Police allege Herman was involved in the bombing of a traffic police post in Poso in 2013, among other attacks, and took part in military-style training with Santoso. Busyro is also believed to have trained with Santoso and is suspected of having been involved in the 2012 murder of two police officers in Tamanjeka, Central Sulawesi, namely Brig. Andi Sapa and First Adj. Insp. Sudirman.

“We are still investigating the two suspects to find out more about their roles,” said Agus.

_Additional reporting by Farouk Arnaz_

*Indonesian looks to boost exports to Africa*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
13 April 2015
The Indonesian government is looking to provide enhanced support to domestic defence companies bidding to export equipment to the African continent, deputy foreign minister AM Fachir stated on 13 April.

In a statement by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Fachir noted that Indonesia has had some defence export success in Africa but that the government intends to encourage "strengthened" attempts to further penetrate the market.

He added that the government has asked Indonesian representatives and ambassadors in the African region to "more proactively promote strategic industrial products and to capture market opportunities in the region".

In the past seven years Indonesia has exported the CN-235 medium-range twin-engined transport aircraft, which is produced by Indonesia company PT Dirgantara (PTDI) under licence from Airbus, to three African countries: Burkina Faso, Guinea, and Senegal.



To read the full article, Client Login
(131 of 357 words)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

This is Abu Jandal Video, posted by Al-Jazeera


----------



## baukiki88

*Eurofighter offers PTDI to assemble typhoon in Indonesia*




JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Manufacturers fighter European consortium, the Eurofighter expose their offerings to the Indonesia, the Indonesian government if so bring fighter Typhoon as a replacement for the F-5 Tiger who has retired.One of the proposals submitted Eurofighter is transfrer technology and aircraft assembly can be done in Indonesia, through the production facility owned by PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) in Bandung."Yes, we (Eurofighter) is in talks, both with the government of Indonesia and PT DI about what we offer, and what they can do," says Martin Elbourne, Head of Industrial Offset Eurofighter when a media conference here on Tuesday (14/04/2015).

PT DI, according to Martin, already have sufficient means to have a final assembly facility (Final Assembly Line) for the Eurofighter Typhoon. "I've seen to it directly and I'm sure they can," he said.By working with the Eurofighter, call Martin, PT DI call Martin could increase its role than just assemble passenger aircraft into combat aircraft manufacturer.

So what kind of strategic cooperation will be taken Eurofighter? According to Martin, for the early stages, can provide Eurofighter Typhoon aircraft assembly facility to PT DI. Next is the care and support of research capacity building.As for the long term, PT DI had the opportunity to not only assemble, but also produces components Typhonn to be exported to countries that combat aircraft operators, such as Germany, Spain, England, and so on.Added by Martin, negotiating with PT DI diharpkan can walk easily, because the aircraft assemblers factory based in Bandung, West Java that have strong ties with Airbus Industries, which is one of the Eurofighter consortium.

As is known, the Eurofighter aircraft manufacturer which is composed of European companies, namely Alenia Aermacchi Italian, French Airbus Group and BAE Systems of the UK.Currently, in addition to assembling the CN 235, PT DI also be a component supplier Airbus A380 aircraft and helicopters NAS332 Super Puma Helicopter Airbus under license.At the end of his explanation, Martin assured strategic partnership that exists between PT DI and Airbus Group for 40 years and offers to make the aircraft assembly line in Indonesia become the Eurofighter advantage over other candidates.Competitors Eurofighter Typhoon itself today is the JAS 39 Gripen fighter aircraft made by the manufacturer Scandinavian SAAB, Sukhoi Su-35 Russian-made, as well as the F-16 Block 60 US-made.Fourth fighters that were submitted by the Ministry of Defence as a strong candidate replacement for the F-5 Tiger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Military to not allow any disturbance during Asian-African Conference*
Rabu, 15 April 2015 14:42 WIB | 508 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The military will not allow any party to disrupt the 60th anniversary events of the Asian-African Conference (AAC) scheduled on April 19-25, 2015, in Jakarta and Bandung, stated Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) Commander General Moeldoko.

"The TNI and the National Police (Polri) will not allow any party to disturb the implementation of the 60th anniversary commemoration of the AAC. So far, preparations have been made well," the TNI chief noted while addressing the roll call on the AAC preparations at the National Monument (Monas) Square here on Wednesday.

Therefore, the TNI chief also instructed all leaders of the TNI services and soldiers to not hesitate in overcoming any on-field problems and developments.

"In carrying out the duties, (the TNI) officers should always strictly adhere to the principles of neutrality, firmness, and professionalism. This means they have to abide by the standing procedures and ethics in implementing security measures while exercising self-control, maintaining composure, and not becoming provoked," he explained.

All forces of the TNI-National Police (Polri) involved in securing the events are ordered to continue analyzing all developments in a coordinated manner with the intelligence elements of the National Intelligence Agency (BIN), the TNIs Strategic Intelligence Agency (Bais), and the intelligence elements in the regions.

General Moeldoko pointed out that the AAC event was the realization of the Asian-African spirit since 1955 in responding to every development and challenge faced by member countries through partnership and concrete cooperation.

He emphasized that the AAC event must be a success as it has to do with the countrys honor and authority before the international community.

In view of the large number of attending heads of state and government and in the midst of current global security conditions considered not conducive by several participating countries, the TNI has set up a joint security command to ensure security of the VVIP guests, he pointed out.

The command comprises presidential security guards reinforced by the TNI/Police forces and supported by the regional security task forces that would secure Ring II and III areas and special task forces that would indirectly secure on-site activities of VVIPs. 

The roll call was also attended by Deputy National Police Commissioner General Badrodin Haiti, Navy Chief of Staff Admiral Ade Supandi, Air Force Chief of Staff Marshal Agus Supriyatna, and Army Chief of Staff General Gator Nurmantyo.

In total, 57 delegations from Asian and African nations have confirmed their attendance at the commemoration of the 60th anniversary of the AAC, which will be held on April 19-24, in Jakarta and Bandung.

Of the 10 ASEAN member countries, the Philippines will not be attending the event, while Thailand has not confirmed its participation.

Events marking the AAC will include a senior official meeting on April 19, a ministerial-level meeting on April 20, the Asian-African Business Summit on April 21, and the Asian-African Summit in Jakarta on April 22 and 23.

In addition, heads of states will participate in the historical walk event, which will be held in Bandung on April 24. 

The AAC was first organized in Bandung in April 1955, at the initiative of Indonesia, Myanmar (Burma), Ceylon (Sri Lanka), India, and Pakistan.(*)

Military to not allow any disturbance during Asian-African Conference - ANTARA News


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Security preparation for Asia Africa Conference

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baukiki88

*The F-16 burns at Air Force air base Halim*
Reporter: Iqbal Fadil | Thursday, April 16, 2015 09:31


Merdeka.com - A fighter aircraft F-16 belonging to the Air Force failed to take off on runway Halim air base, Jakarta this morning. The pilot survived with injuries in the hand, but the plane burned.

Information compiled, the incident took place at around 7:15 pm, Thursday (16/4). The aircraft failed to fly while the left wheel off the resulting friction causing sparks and burning fuselage at the end of the runway.

Genesis is rapid and firefighters in direct Lanud swiftly extinguish the fire in quick time. Fuselage charred but not until it is destroyed.

Event occurs when the aircraft will perform a fly fly pass through TNI headquarters in Cilangkap. Today, President Jokowi appointed honorary citizen of special forces military. One of the attractions that are served are a fly pass by a number of Air Force fighter fleet. One is 4 F-16s.

*



Indonesia confirmed that it is interested in purchasing Su-35 fighters*


Russian Aviaton » Wednesday April 15, 2015 10:42 MSK


Indonesian Ministry of Defense confirmed that it is interested in purchasing the latest Russian Su-35 fighters, RIA Novosti reports with reference to Rosoboronexport Deputy CEO, Sergey Goreslavski.

He took part in the work of Russian delegation at LIMA-2015 exhibition held in March at Langkawi Island (Malaysia).

“Indonesian air forces showed interest in Su-35. The country’s Minister of Defense confirmed it once again,” Goreslavski said.

According to him, Indonesia is also interested in Russian* helicopters*,* Be-200* amphibious aircraft and conventional submarines (*project 636*).

In February 2015 ANTARA agency with reference to Commander-in-Chief of the Indonesian air forces Vice-Marshal Agus Supriatna reported that the air forces are going to replace outdated F-5 fighters (delivered from USA) with state-of-the-art “4++”-generation Su-35 fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Anoa with desert camo





video link: Instagram Web Browser - ILoveGram

Soldiers must learn to face their fears and keep moving




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Ryamizar Ryacudu in Russia, credit to original uploader dan tigaway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Kopassus Group 1 and Gultor 88, credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Harkness

*Indonesian Army Cavalry - Marder IFV, Leopard 2A4, Alvis Scorpion*





ctou

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Photo compilation of Indonesian Navy KOPASKA SEAL unit

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Eurofighter showcases offer of indigenous capability for Indonesia*

News | 20 hours ago

A final assembly facility for the world’s most versatile and reliable fast-jet fighter could be built in Indonesia it has been re-confirmed this week - if the Nation chooses to opt for the Eurofighter Typhoon and the chance to develop its own indigenous capability.

As Indonesia plans the replacement of its existing fighter-jet fleet, delegates from Eurofighter arrived in Jakarta over the weekend to begin a series of demonstrations aimed at underlining the full scope of the offer from the four-nation consortium. Central to the unique offer from Eurofighter is the fact the Country already has a strong and productive relationship with one of its Partner Companies, Airbus - makers of a wide range of military and commercial products.

Joe Parker, Export Director for Eurofighter GmbH, based in Munich, Germany, said: “We recognise that Indonesia has important decisions to make, and that those decisions will leave a lasting legacy. What we bring to Indonesia is not just reliable protection for the Nation, but the opportunity to build and maintain a genuine indigenous capability on the back of a proven partnership and all that goes with it.”

Parker, himself a private pilot, and a passionate advocate of Typhoon, added: “Rapidly deployable and reliable maritime protection is a fundamental requirement for this nation of islands and no other aircraft of this type can fly longer, faster and higher than ours when fully-loaded. Add this to the fact that we would be able to facilitate assembly line capabilities into Bandung enabling the aircraft to be built here in Indonesia by Indonesians and it is easy to see why we believe this a major opportunity making the Indonesian Archipelago a future hub for operations in the Southern Hemisphere.”

“We have already hosted visits to see our Spanish and German facilities,” said Parker, “and they were well received. This is an exciting time for the Eurofighter Programme which has now reached a level of maturity giving the Typhoon an unrivalled range of capabilities and a solid roadmap for the future.”

This week, for the first time, Eurofighter will be showcasing a Full Scale Exhibition Demonstrator Eurofighter Typhoon when it goes on display in a hangar at PT DI’s facilities in Bandung – the potential location for the Indonesian Eurofighter Typhoon production line.

“Transferring technology is not a problem for us,” said Parker, “It is part of our day-job. What excites me is the potential I see in Indonesia for developing huge levels of indigenous capability around this opportunity – not just those in connection with the Eurofighter Typhoon – but around the many spin-off opportunities that would be created by the generation of new skill-sets. We have seen it happen before – and we know it can happen again.”

Eurofighter confirmed that, if Indonesia opted for the Typhoon, then the opportunity would bring not just high-skilled jobs connected with the final assembly of the aircraft, but also state of the art technology and employment in association with the maintenance and further enhancement of the fast-jet fighter.

“While we are here,” said Parker, “we want to give people the chance to really get to know the aircraft and gain a full understanding of the scope of our offer. As well as a series of MasterClasses aimed at getting ‘under the skin’ of a fighter, we will be giving interested parties a detailed tour of the aircraft and its capabilities led by two of our most experienced pilots – one who played a key role in the development of the Eurofighter, and the other who has extensive experience in training test pilots. It should be an exciting week.”

Eurofighter Typhoon | Eurofighter showcases offer of indigenous capability for Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> *Eurofighter showcases offer of indigenous capability for Indonesia*
> 
> News | 20 hours ago
> 
> A final assembly facility for the world’s most versatile and reliable fast-jet fighter could be built in Indonesia it has been re-confirmed this week - if the Nation chooses to opt for the Eurofighter Typhoon and the chance to develop its own indigenous capability.
> 
> As Indonesia plans the replacement of its existing fighter-jet fleet, delegates from Eurofighter arrived in Jakarta over the weekend to begin a series of demonstrations aimed at underlining the full scope of the offer from the four-nation consortium. Central to the unique offer from Eurofighter is the fact the Country already has a strong and productive relationship with one of its Partner Companies, Airbus - makers of a wide range of military and commercial products.
> 
> Joe Parker, Export Director for Eurofighter GmbH, based in Munich, Germany, said: “We recognise that Indonesia has important decisions to make, and that those decisions will leave a lasting legacy. What we bring to Indonesia is not just reliable protection for the Nation, but the opportunity to build and maintain a genuine indigenous capability on the back of a proven partnership and all that goes with it.”
> 
> Parker, himself a private pilot, and a passionate advocate of Typhoon, added: “Rapidly deployable and reliable maritime protection is a fundamental requirement for this nation of islands and no other aircraft of this type can fly longer, faster and higher than ours when fully-loaded. Add this to the fact that we would be able to facilitate assembly line capabilities into Bandung enabling the aircraft to be built here in Indonesia by Indonesians and it is easy to see why we believe this a major opportunity making the Indonesian Archipelago a future hub for operations in the Southern Hemisphere.”
> 
> “We have already hosted visits to see our Spanish and German facilities,” said Parker, “and they were well received. This is an exciting time for the Eurofighter Programme which has now reached a level of maturity giving the Typhoon an unrivalled range of capabilities and a solid roadmap for the future.”
> 
> This week, for the first time, Eurofighter will be showcasing a Full Scale Exhibition Demonstrator Eurofighter Typhoon when it goes on display in a hangar at PT DI’s facilities in Bandung – the potential location for the Indonesian Eurofighter Typhoon production line.
> 
> “Transferring technology is not a problem for us,” said Parker, “It is part of our day-job. What excites me is the potential I see in Indonesia for developing huge levels of indigenous capability around this opportunity – not just those in connection with the Eurofighter Typhoon – but around the many spin-off opportunities that would be created by the generation of new skill-sets. We have seen it happen before – and we know it can happen again.”
> 
> Eurofighter confirmed that, if Indonesia opted for the Typhoon, then the opportunity would bring not just high-skilled jobs connected with the final assembly of the aircraft, but also state of the art technology and employment in association with the maintenance and further enhancement of the fast-jet fighter.
> 
> “While we are here,” said Parker, “we want to give people the chance to really get to know the aircraft and gain a full understanding of the scope of our offer. As well as a series of MasterClasses aimed at getting ‘under the skin’ of a fighter, we will be giving interested parties a detailed tour of the aircraft and its capabilities led by two of our most experienced pilots – one who played a key role in the development of the Eurofighter, and the other who has extensive experience in training test pilots. It should be an exciting week.”
> 
> Eurofighter Typhoon | Eurofighter showcases offer of indigenous capability for Indonesia



If the price is right


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> If the price is right



still prefer Rafale though, personally 

*Indonesian research ship surveys Indian Ocean*
Kamis, 16 April 2015 19:39 WIB | 304 Views




Andi Eka Sakya. (ANTARA/Martha Herlinawati S.)
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian research ship Baruna Jaya I, under a program named "Indonesia Program Initiative on Maritime Observation and Analysis (InaPRIMA)," is surveying the Indian Ocean for a month between April 16 and May 15, 2015.

Acting Secretary of the Coordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs Asep Djembar here on Thursday stated that marine research is highly related to climate change, and Indonesia is greatly affected by the phenomenon as it is geographically located on the equator.

"The coordinating minister for maritime affairs fully supports the survey as it will provide data to complete the information and knowledge on forecasting extreme climatic conditions," he added.

According to Djembar, Indonesia has several research ships that should be used to acquire more maritime information.

Head of Indonesian Agency for Meteorological, Climatological and Geophysics (BMKG) Eka Sakya noted that maritime information is needed to support other sectors such as tourism, fishery, and sea transportation.

"Over the last few years, the BMKG has developed a model to forecast the height of waves. However, the maritime stations facilities are still minimal. InaPRIMA will help to expand the data and add further information," Eka explained.

The InaPRIMA survey team is the result of collaboration between the BMKG, Agency For The Assessment And Application Of Technology (BPPT), The National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA), and Indonesian Navy Hydro-Oceanography Office.
(Uu.KR-LWA/INE/KR-BSR/R007) 

Indonesian research ship surveys Indian Ocean - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

waiting for investigation























Credit to uploader


----------



## A1Kaid

Indonesian F-16 explodes on takeoff

*



*

*



*


An Indonesian air force F-16 plane which was about to do a flyover at a military ceremony for President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo exploded during takeoff Thursday, an air force spokesman said.

First Marshall Hadi Tjahjanto said the aircraft was supposed to take off at 8.20am local time from the Halim Perdanakusumah Air Force Base in East Jakarta.

"The aircraft had been running on the runway for taking off but suddenly exploded at the end of the runway and got burned," FM Hadi said. "The engine was seriously damaged and the left wheel was separated from the aircraft."

The pilot suffered from some burn injuries on his neck and arm, he said.

The pilot was initially scheduled to do a fly-pass above the Indonesian Defence Force headquarters during a ceremony to inaugurate Jokowi as an honorary member of the military special force.


Indonesian F-16 explodes on takeoff | Bangkok Post: news


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*PTDI and Rotorcraft team for Panther systems integration*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
14 April 2015

PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) and US company Rotorcraft Services Group have announced a teaming agreement to jointly integrate an anti-submarine warfare (ASW) suite onto the Airbus AS565 MBe Panther helicopter.

A press release on 14 April said the two companies would collaborate on developing and integrating the L-3 Ocean Systems Helicopter Long-Range Active Sonar (HELRAS) and the Raytheon Mk46 or Whitehead A244/S lightweight torpedo launching system.

It added that the ASW suite would enable the helicopter to be reconfigured for non-combat roles, including maritime surveillance, search-and-rescue, utility, and external cargo lift operations.

The Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) confirmed its order of 11 AS565 MBe Panther helicopters in November 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Those incident is quite strange, 2 different incident in a very different situation but at the same event, just more like a sign for this new administration to be more careful in the future for me. They need to look back again on its previous promise in strengthening KPK instead of weakening it.......

Well, in rational perspective, the engine of F-16 needs to be looked of course to analyse the failure. If found some defect on the engine so the supplier needs to take some responsibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## toke115

Gegana operator
Photo credit: bravoanoa













Photo credit: Lt. Piko




Brimob
Photo credit: Dian Dwi A





Photo credit: irwancacomba

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Army raising Mechanized infantry brigade with Marder 1A3 as their core with Yonif 401, 402 and 403 from Infantry Brigade 6 Kostrad as the pilot project


----------



## Indos

It seems that Eurofighter become more interesting, if Russia doesnt offer similar TOT like Eurofighter, I prefer Eurofighter............

Google Translate 

*If Eurofighter is selected, Indonesia would be the "Base Production" of the Jets After Europe*

Eurofighter Masterclass held in 2015 is to promote their superiority fighter aircraft production. The event was held at the Grand Hyatt Hotel, Jl. MH Thamrin, Central Jakarta, Tuesday, April 14, 2015 yesterday. JKGR team was invited to this exciting event.








Attending the ceremony, Director of Export Eurofighter Joe Parker, Capability Development Manager, Paul Smith, Head of Industrial Offset Eurofighter Martin Elbourne, and Laurie Hilditch, Head of future capabilities Eurofighter. In the meeting, Joe Parker said that if the Indonesian government choose the Eurofighter, it will help the development of Indonesian fighter aircraft technology.

*"We will build a design center including the construction of joint manufacture. We will prepare the assembly line, increasing the ability of the Indonesian aircraft engineers to design and produce fighter jets independently, " according to Joe.*

*Meanwhile, Head of Industrial Offset Eurofighter Martin Elbourne, for the initial stage it will bring Indonesian engineers in this case PT. DI to learn in combat aircraft manufacturer production of four countries: England, Germany, Italy, and Spain.*

"We will teach a few years there before they go back and apply their technology in Indonesia. In addition to the facilities built with PT DI,* it can help IFX project through this benefit*. In essence, Indonesia will not lose if it chooses Eurofighter, "he said.

He also explained that the provision of Transfer of Technology (ToT) provided it does not mess around.* Indonesia will be the Eurofighter combat aircraft production base in addition to the four countries. This opportunity to make Indonesia as the Assembly Line outside of Europe.*

"Look at our track record to Indonesia, NC-212, CN-235 are some examples of how the PT DI successfully mengexportnya to several other countries. So remember, this is not the first time we provide ToT for Indonesia. To note, we have developed a serious train fighter now that Indonesia does not have, "added Martin.

Transfer of Technology of the Eurofighter Typhoon, can be said to be an advancement for the military and the nation of Indonesia. Ease of maintenance of fighter aircraft, to the mastery of technology in sight* Includes engine technology*.

As we know, some NATO countries are reluctant to share the Transfer of Technology (ToT) their fighter jet engine, the non-NATO countries. With this step, the KFX fighter jet engine / IFX Indonesia later, not necessarily the same as the fighter jet engine KFX / IFX South Korea are likely to use the F-414-400 engine United States.

With the purchase of Eurofighter Typhoon by the Air Force, * it is likely that IFX Indonesia will use the same machine that carried typhoon.*

In his presentation in South Korea, PT DI said, KFX / IFX constructed had a great impetus*. It is to pursue technology that carries IFX ability Gen 4.5 which continues to be developed into a stealth aircraft Gen 5.*

Typhoon has advantages compared thrust Dassault Rafale. EJ-200 engine is able to maintain its high speed, thus providing superior acceleration Typhoon post 1.5 Mach. Compared Rafale, Although the Rafale M88 machine can function both in airflow at high altitude, the aircraft will lose power which limits the Rafale at a speed of Mach 1.8 to 1.9 only, while still powerful Typhoon passes through Mach 2 speed.

*Excellence Typhoon EJ200 engine a great asset for Indonesia to develop advanced fighter aircraft IFX. If later Typhoon is selected, it is possible that Indonesia is to be self-sufficient in jets technology*.

Eurofighter Typhoon production in 2014 has began equipping AESA radar (active electronically scanned array) which is a new sensor technology leap in fighter aircraft, because the power source (transmitter) is derived from many TR modules contained in the antenna. The effect of this fighter plane has a high detection capability, targeting, tracking and self-protection capabilities. Thus this aircraft has the ability to full spectrum of water operations.

Pilih Eurofighter, Indonesia bakal Menjadi "Basis" Pesawat Tempur Setelah Eropa - JakartaGreater

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Russia Please Offer The Same , or we will choose Eurofighter Tranche 3 *INSTEAD* 

Look, any one that will win in this tender has a benefit to be our IFX partner in the future

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

typhoon is VERY expensive. have you checked how much it costs per unit and operational cost per hour?
besides, the jet has no stealth, was designed to take on MIG-29 during the cold war.


----------



## Indos

Another option:

Get Russia as a consultant of our STEALTH fighter experiment. Some money that will be saved by choosing Su 35 ( cheaper than others) can be used to continue LFX-2 program, thus it will give much benefit to our engineers (mostly for the youngest generation) to improve their designing capability in fighter development.

Russia needs to give those TOT in advance instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

PT INTI (State Owned Company) 

Solusi Industri Pertahanan

Defense Product:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Viet said:


> typhoon is VERY expensive. have you checked how much it costs per unit and operational cost per hour?
> besides, the jet has no stealth, was designed to take on MIG-29 during the cold war.



It's been Airbus Military to made the offer to us, not vice versa, as we had giving our requirements and budget for open tender. Airbus Military, Dassault or Lockheed Martin will not bother to trying to woo a country who doesn't have money at all .......................


----------



## Indos

Some of PT Pindad Products :

PT. Pindad (Persero) - Senjata

*SS2 Variant :*






SS2-V5 KAL. 5.56 MM






SS2-V4 HB KAL. 5.56 MM






SS2-V5 A1 KAL. 5.56 MM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Indos said:


> It seems that Eurofighter become more interesting, if Russia doesnt offer similar TOT like Eurofighter, I prefer Eurofighter............
> 
> Google Translate
> 
> *If Eurofighter is selected, Indonesia would be the "Base Production" of the Jets After Europe*
> 
> Eurofighter Masterclass held in 2015 is to promote their superiority fighter aircraft production. The event was held at the Grand Hyatt Hotel, Jl. MH Thamrin, Central Jakarta, Tuesday, April 14, 2015 yesterday. JKGR team was invited to this exciting event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attending the ceremony, Director of Export Eurofighter Joe Parker, Capability Development Manager, Paul Smith, Head of Industrial Offset Eurofighter Martin Elbourne, and Laurie Hilditch, Head of future capabilities Eurofighter. In the meeting, Joe Parker said that if the Indonesian government choose the Eurofighter, it will help the development of Indonesian fighter aircraft technology.
> 
> *"We will build a design center including the construction of joint manufacture. We will prepare the assembly line, increasing the ability of the Indonesian aircraft engineers to design and produce fighter jets independently, " according to Joe.*
> 
> *Meanwhile, Head of Industrial Offset Eurofighter Martin Elbourne, for the initial stage it will bring Indonesian engineers in this case PT. DI to learn in combat aircraft manufacturer production of four countries: England, Germany, Italy, and Spain.*
> 
> "We will teach a few years there before they go back and apply their technology in Indonesia. In addition to the facilities built with PT DI,* it can help IFX project through this benefit*. In essence, Indonesia will not lose if it chooses Eurofighter, "he said.
> 
> He also explained that the provision of Transfer of Technology (ToT) provided it does not mess around.* Indonesia will be the Eurofighter combat aircraft production base in addition to the four countries. This opportunity to make Indonesia as the Assembly Line outside of Europe.*
> 
> "Look at our track record to Indonesia, NC-212, CN-235 are some examples of how the PT DI successfully mengexportnya to several other countries. So remember, this is not the first time we provide ToT for Indonesia. To note, we have developed a serious train fighter now that Indonesia does not have, "added Martin.
> 
> Transfer of Technology of the Eurofighter Typhoon, can be said to be an advancement for the military and the nation of Indonesia. Ease of maintenance of fighter aircraft, to the mastery of technology in sight* Includes engine technology*.
> 
> As we know, some NATO countries are reluctant to share the Transfer of Technology (ToT) their fighter jet engine, the non-NATO countries. With this step, the KFX fighter jet engine / IFX Indonesia later, not necessarily the same as the fighter jet engine KFX / IFX South Korea are likely to use the F-414-400 engine United States.
> 
> With the purchase of Eurofighter Typhoon by the Air Force, * it is likely that IFX Indonesia will use the same machine that carried typhoon.*
> 
> In his presentation in South Korea, PT DI said, KFX / IFX constructed had a great impetus*. It is to pursue technology that carries IFX ability Gen 4.5 which continues to be developed into a stealth aircraft Gen 5.*
> 
> Typhoon has advantages compared thrust Dassault Rafale. EJ-200 engine is able to maintain its high speed, thus providing superior acceleration Typhoon post 1.5 Mach. Compared Rafale, Although the Rafale M88 machine can function both in airflow at high altitude, the aircraft will lose power which limits the Rafale at a speed of Mach 1.8 to 1.9 only, while still powerful Typhoon passes through Mach 2 speed.
> 
> *Excellence Typhoon EJ200 engine a great asset for Indonesia to develop advanced fighter aircraft IFX. If later Typhoon is selected, it is possible that Indonesia is to be self-sufficient in jets technology*.
> 
> Eurofighter Typhoon production in 2014 has began equipping AESA radar (active electronically scanned array) which is a new sensor technology leap in fighter aircraft, because the power source (transmitter) is derived from many TR modules contained in the antenna. The effect of this fighter plane has a high detection capability, targeting, tracking and self-protection capabilities. Thus this aircraft has the ability to full spectrum of water operations.
> 
> Pilih Eurofighter, Indonesia bakal Menjadi "Basis" Pesawat Tempur Setelah Eropa - JakartaGreater
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Russia Please Offer The Same , or we will choose Eurofighter Tranche 3 *INSTEAD*
> 
> Look, any one that will win in this tender has a benefit to be our IFX partner in the future





A squadron or two of Eurofighters would be perfect, its good to diversify offensive platforms anyways. Besides Indonesia has a history of operating Anerican and Russian systems simultaneously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Nihonjin1051 said:


> A squadron or two of Eurofighters would be perfect, its good to diversify offensive platforms anyways. Besides Indonesia has a history of operating Anerican and Russian systems simultaneously.



It is likely about who can benefit our KFX/IFX program. There is some ones powerful there who can delay our decision to induct Su 35 even though our Defense Minister has already preferred Su 35. To make the picture rather clear now, we all know that Rafale present in Jakarta and Madiun ( F-16 base) is because of PT Dirgantara invitation, and Eurofighter will also present his whole package in PT Dirgantara.

Maybe General Safrie Samsudin, he has a strategic thinking and pro domestic industry I guest






After 2024, Indonesia should be huge in military power.The future situation just force us to do so. We should be a region stabilizer. It is impossible to be like that without producing our own fighter. The success of KFX/IFX program is also good for our region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Indos said:


> It is likely about who can benefit our KFX/IFX program. There is some ones powerful there who can delay our decision to induct Su 35 even though our Defense Minister has already preferred Su 35. To make the picture rather clear now, we all know that Rafale present in Jakarta and Madiun ( F-16 base) is because of PT Dirgantara invitation, and Eurofighter will also present his whole package in PT Dirgantara.
> 
> Maybe General Safrie Samsudin, he has a strategic thinker and pro domestic industry I guest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 2024, Indonesia should be huge in military power.The future situation just force us to do so. We should be a region stabilizer. It is impossible to be like that without producing our own fighter. The success of KFX/IFX program is also good for our region.




And what I am very interested in seeing is that Indonesian industry is developing R&D with other established foreign defense industries; from naval , air, ground. Its actually good to see the maturation of Indonesian defense industry and defense systems by its partnership program. One company that I've been doing some following is PT Lundin, and its recent cooperation with Sweden's SAAB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baukiki88

Indos said:


> It is likely about who can benefit our KFX/IFX program. There is some ones powerful there who can delay our decision to induct Su 35 even though our Defense Minister has already preferred Su 35. To make the picture rather clear now, we all know that Rafale present in Jakarta and Madiun ( F-16 base) is because of PT Dirgantara invitation, and Eurofighter will also present his whole package in PT Dirgantara.
> 
> Maybe General Safrie Samsudin, he has a strategic thinker and pro domestic industry I guest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 2024, Indonesia should be huge in military power.The future situation just force us to do so. We should be a region stabilizer. It is impossible to be like that without producing our own fighter. The success of KFX/IFX program is also good for our region.



At first I prefer the SU 35 but later on I think Eurofighter with capor E is a better choice. I would say Captor E is the best AESA radar and comparable to F 22 radar. I even think its better than Irbis E.

The problem may be the cost of Eurofighter. It costs almost as expensive as F-35A at $150m.
If the TOT include airframe, avionic and Engine, Eurofighter should have been taken.
The good news is the EURO is weakening. If the price is in EUR we should consider the Typhoon.

The bad news is we just wasted $800m to buy this F-16 JUNK. it can be used to buy 9 SU 35 instead and then the F 5 replacement we select the Typhoon Captor E. So we have both SU 35 and Typhoon.

Whose idea is it to purchase the 24 F-16 JUNK???


----------



## Indos

baukiki88 said:


> At first I prefer the SU 35 but later on I think Eurofighter with capor E is a better choice. I would say Captor E is the best AESA radar and comaparable to F 22 radar. I even think its better than Irbis E.
> 
> The problem may be the cost of Eurofighter. It costs almost as expensive as F-35A at $150m.
> If the TOT include airframe, avionic and Engine, Eurofighter should have been taken.
> The good news is the EURO is weakening. If the price is in EUR we should consider the Typhoon.



In term of engine, we have some engineers at LAPAN who study that. The thing that is problematic is that there is no industry that will back that engine program by starting to build ones and selling it to civil market. For me, it is better for us to start making toys company under LAPAN. Design and make small turbojet to make small aircraft ( Radio Control ), and export it to Australia and western countries where so many rich people already consider it as their hobby.








baukiki88 said:


> Whose idea is it to purchase the 24 F-16 JUNK???



@madokafc


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Prepare for KAA
Credit to uploader










promosi di KAA?








new song from letkol pnb fajar adryanto




Kri dr soeharso

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## baukiki88

Indos said:


> In term of engine, we have some engineers at LAPAN who study that. The thing that is problematic is that there is no industry that will back that engine program by starting to build ones and selling it to civil market. For me, it is better for us to start making toys company under LAPAN. Design and make small turbojet to make small aircraft ( Radio Control ), and export it to Australia and western countries where so many rich people already consider it as their hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @madokafc


Good idea. We should first learn to make RC engine. From RC then go to UCAV after that then the IFX. Still a looong way to go.


----------



## Nike

baukiki88 said:


> At first I prefer the SU 35 but later on I think Eurofighter with capor E is a better choice. I would say Captor E is the best AESA radar and comparable to F 22 radar. I even think its better than Irbis E.
> 
> The problem may be the cost of Eurofighter. It costs almost as expensive as F-35A at $150m.
> If the TOT include airframe, avionic and Engine, Eurofighter should have been taken.
> The good news is the EURO is weakening. If the price is in EUR we should consider the Typhoon.
> 
> The bad news is we just wasted $800m to buy this F-16 JUNK. it can be used to buy 9 SU 35 instead and then the F 5 replacement we select the Typhoon Captor E. So we have both SU 35 and Typhoon.
> 
> Whose idea is it to purchase the 24 F-16 JUNK???



From what idea you can said those are junks? are you an expert? are you the pilot? are you part of the investigation teams who working to find the truth about those incident?

Mind your language before speaking, retard

IF YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THOSE PROCUREMENT PROGRAMME AND THE POLITICS BEHIND IT!! SHUT YOUR YAP OUT


----------



## NarThoD

baukiki88 said:


> Whose idea is it to purchase the 24 F-16 JUNK???


In 2004, Indo Air force are in concern because we just have few Sukhois to guard our vast airspace, and we're lacking budget to buy new airplanes. Fortunately, US came in and offer us 24 fighters + refurbished for only $700m, and that junk F-16 has been upgraded to block 52 before they being shipped here.


The condition in 2015 now is very different than 2004, we have budget to buy new and build its infrastructure. SO please don't use hash words, those F-16 still worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Asian African Conference Preparation, here is Navy Kopaska (Frogman Unit) from Indonesian Navy Western Fleet

@Zarvan maybe you will like their gear

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

baukiki88 said:


> The bad news is we just wasted $800m to buy this F-16 JUNK. it can be used to buy 9 SU 35 instead and then the F 5 replacement we select the Typhoon Captor E. So we have both SU 35 and Typhoon.
> 
> Whose idea is it to purchase the 24 F-16 JUNK???



How can you say its a junk? only one accident and the aircraft is a junk?
how about newer Indian Su-30 MKI that falls down like a mosquito almost on monthly bases? does it give us the right to say Sukhoi is a junk?

Cant understand people who make this accidents as a material to mock up the F-16 C/D procurement process.
Unless we have 7 - 10 squadrons of Sukhois, the lost of one F-16 doesnt really matters.
But if you take look at our current condition, we need quantity as much as quality.

About the Super Flanker, even Vietnam the most experience country in ASEAN in using Russian products choose to wait and see the real performance of this new developed and untested Su-35.

And if Russian cannot give us any kind of TOT package or at least local overhaul and heavy maintenance package, i prefer not to procure Super Flanker at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

doesn't know how people can mock up this accident, actually Indonesia just lost one of the much needed fighting machine she needed the most....

And the most important thing is the investigation is doesn't finished yet and people can blame this accident all they way as he or she like it for their convenience. But for good sake, please refrain from such immature judgement and all people know every decision has their own risk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Show Time :









Eka Permatasari: On Duty and Off Duty Photo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NarThoD

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 215929
> 
> 
> View attachment 215933


Another hint that Badak FSV will be mass-produced soon?

*Brimob Pelopor
















*

*

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MacanJawa

buy su 35. dont buy another plane because when "human rights" word used we fu*ked up


----------



## DarkElf

MacanJawa said:


> buy su 35. dont buy another plane because when "human rights" word used we fu*ked up



What would happen if LCS getting hot? 

Remember Russia 'put on hold' Iran S-300 delivery before. Will China ask Russia to do something similar about us and will Russia agree about it? Because in the end the ties between Russia and China outweigh the tie between Indo and Russia.


----------



## Indos

DarkElf said:


> What would happen if LCS getting hot?
> 
> Remember Russia 'put on hold' Iran S-300 delivery before. Will China ask Russia to do something similar about us and will Russia agree about it? Because in the end the ties between Russia and China outweigh the tie between Indo and Russia.



Russia and China is not really "ally" though. For common people, it looks like one, but it is more like uniting front against The West, nothing more. Russia S-300 in Iran case is more about western pressure, and every body on the game dont like to see another nuclear power country emerges once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkElf

Indos said:


> Russia and China is not really "ally" though. For common people, it looks like one, but it is more like uniting front against The West, nothing more. Russia S-300 in Iran case is more about western pressure, and every body on the game dont like to see another nuclear power country emerges once again.



So Russia cave in because Western pressure, yet Russia itself is under western sanction with China as their biggest lifeline..... If anything, that show how much power in Russia, China hold right now.

I do support balance approach in case of embargoes from any side, but caution is needed because i don't believe that some partner will never act against us.


----------



## Indos

DarkElf said:


> So Russia cave in because Western pressure, yet Russia itself is under western sanction with China as their biggest lifeline..... If anything, that show how much power in Russia, China hold right now.
> 
> I do support balance approach in case of embargoes from any side, but caution is needed because i don't believe that some partner will never act against us.



Who said that China is Russia lifeline ...........? Can you explain a bit further that statement...... ? The Western sanction against Russia is a new one. Have you heard that Russia will lift the ban on S-300 into Iran as a respond on that....?

Russia support to Vietnam is the example of how I say that Russia is not really into China. Actually , there are some beef between them, even the two has had a war to each other. Another example, even Russia has offered Taiwan before with its fighter jet, only because of Taiwan side afraid of upsetting USA the deal didnt materialize


----------



## DarkElf

Indos said:


> Who said that China is Russia lifeline ...........? Can you explain a bit further that statement...... ? The Western sanction against Russia is a new one. Have you heard that Russia will lift the ban on S-300 into Iran as a respond on that....?
> 
> Russia support to Vietnam is the example of how I say that Russia is not really into China. Actually , there are some beef between them, even the two has had a war to each other. Another example, even Russia has offered Taiwan before with its fighter jet, only because of Taiwan side afraid of upsetting USA the deal didnt materialize



I think the deal between Russia-China and the timing already speak for itself. Also, there's at least one year delay between the sanction and the lifting of the ban. It also shows that Russia can be pressured, just need the proper 'incentive'

As you said the sanction change the Russia calculus, and if anything history teach us, that is nothing stay constant.


----------



## initial_d

For me, i like rafale better than EF 2000, F16 viper or even SU 35.....i hope the top brass choose the best fighter for future indonesian security and industry


----------



## Nike

initial_d said:


> For me, i like rafale better than EF 2000, F16 viper or even SU 35.....i hope the top brass choose the best fighter for future indonesian security and industry



Squadron 14 Su-35, Squadron 18 Viper, Squadron 19-20 Rafale .....

anggap aja terawangan si mbak-mbak ngawur yang didapat dari Jin Tomang pedagang Brosch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

madokafc said:


> Squadron 14 Su-35, Squadron 18 Viper, Squadron 19-20 Rafale .....
> 
> anggap aja terawangan si mbak-mbak ngawur yang didapat dari Jin Tomang pedagang Brosch


WowWow that was better than my wildest expectation.....do we have a plan procuring medium and long range sam in mef2 sis??


----------



## Nike

initial_d said:


> WowWow that was better than my wildest expectation.....do we have a plan procuring medium and long range sam in mef2 sis??



Not really know, but there is talk about NASAM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

*Women Empowerment

Female member of Indonesian Air Force MP (Military Police), 2nd Sgt. Ria Febriyanti
Ready for escort patrol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MacanJawa

madokafc said:


> Squadron 14 Su-35, Squadron 18 Viper, Squadron 19-20 Rafale .....
> 
> anggap aja terawangan si mbak-mbak ngawur yang didapat dari Jin Tomang pedagang Brosch



jadi win win solution buat sales sales ini wkwkwkkw?? wtf enak banget diambil semua wkwkwkw


----------



## Harkness

madokafc said:


> Squadron 14 Su-35, Squadron 18 Viper, *Squadron 19-20 Rafale* .....
> 
> anggap aja terawangan si mbak-mbak ngawur yang didapat dari Jin Tomang pedagang Brosch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Navy had been committed to getting 8 unit Romeo MH-60 beside 11 Eurocopter Panther ASW and right now had receive 4 Training Aircraft

TNI AL Tambah 4 Pesawat Latih Bonanza G36

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Navy Bung Tomo Class Light Frigate, War Control Room






Inside of KRI Jhon Lie War Control Room

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD

Credit tor Original Uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Navy Light Frigates KRI John Lie 358 and KRI Usman Harun 359

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d

NarThoD said:


> Credit tor Original Uploader
> 
> View attachment 216487
> View attachment 216488
> View attachment 216489
> View attachment 216490
> View attachment 216491
> View attachment 216492
> View attachment 216493
> View attachment 216494


Belum pernah liat leo 2a4 revo di indonesia, apa memang belum datamg ya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toke115

Marine toys
Photo credit: jimmyherizal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD

initial_d said:


> Belum pernah liat leo 2a4 revo di indonesia, apa memang belum datamg ya


They're not arrived yet. First batch of Tanks arrived is Leopard 2A4's. the 2A4 Revolution seems to be arrived in the second batch in 2016 i think...


----------



## Zarvan

baukiki88 said:


> *Eurofighter offers PTDI to assemble typhoon in Indonesia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Manufacturers fighter European consortium, the Eurofighter expose their offerings to the Indonesia, the Indonesian government if so bring fighter Typhoon as a replacement for the F-5 Tiger who has retired.One of the proposals submitted Eurofighter is transfrer technology and aircraft assembly can be done in Indonesia, through the production facility owned by PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) in Bandung."Yes, we (Eurofighter) is in talks, both with the government of Indonesia and PT DI about what we offer, and what they can do," says Martin Elbourne, Head of Industrial Offset Eurofighter when a media conference here on Tuesday (14/04/2015).
> 
> PT DI, according to Martin, already have sufficient means to have a final assembly facility (Final Assembly Line) for the Eurofighter Typhoon. "I've seen to it directly and I'm sure they can," he said.By working with the Eurofighter, call Martin, PT DI call Martin could increase its role than just assemble passenger aircraft into combat aircraft manufacturer.
> 
> So what kind of strategic cooperation will be taken Eurofighter? According to Martin, for the early stages, can provide Eurofighter Typhoon aircraft assembly facility to PT DI. Next is the care and support of research capacity building.As for the long term, PT DI had the opportunity to not only assemble, but also produces components Typhonn to be exported to countries that combat aircraft operators, such as Germany, Spain, England, and so on.Added by Martin, negotiating with PT DI diharpkan can walk easily, because the aircraft assemblers factory based in Bandung, West Java that have strong ties with Airbus Industries, which is one of the Eurofighter consortium.
> 
> As is known, the Eurofighter aircraft manufacturer which is composed of European companies, namely Alenia Aermacchi Italian, French Airbus Group and BAE Systems of the UK.Currently, in addition to assembling the CN 235, PT DI also be a component supplier Airbus A380 aircraft and helicopters NAS332 Super Puma Helicopter Airbus under license.At the end of his explanation, Martin assured strategic partnership that exists between PT DI and Airbus Group for 40 years and offers to make the aircraft assembly line in Indonesia become the Eurofighter advantage over other candidates.Competitors Eurofighter Typhoon itself today is the JAS 39 Gripen fighter aircraft made by the manufacturer Scandinavian SAAB, Sukhoi Su-35 Russian-made, as well as the F-16 Block 60 US-made.Fourth fighters that were submitted by the Ministry of Defence as a strong candidate replacement for the F-5 Tiger.


Yes offer assembly and only 18 will be manufactured for GOD sake


----------



## Nike

talking about Leopard 2 RI, there is scale model of our Leopard 2 RI credit to azravadila


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Sniper for KAA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Everywhere
Credit in pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

simulasi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Yes offer assembly and only 18 will be manufactured for GOD sake



Good deal isn't it ? The production line can also be used for KFX/IFX production. There is 1 or maybe 2 prototype that should be built in Indonesia ( 4 in South Korea ). Maybe in 2018 we start building one or two prototype there, so not wasted at all. It will be a good thing to study about building a jet fighter air frame from this experience. And after that Eurofighter consortium can be cooperating with us in building IFX.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KAA Bandung









New Bonanza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Cambodian prime minister lauds Indonesian military over training assistance

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Cambodias Prime Minister Samdech Hun Sen here on Tuesday praised the Indonesian military for its assistance in training six thousand Cambodian air force members and the prime ministers security detail.

*"The Cambodian prime minister just now thanked us for having trained almost six thousand air force personnel and the prime ministers security detail," Indonesian President Joko Widodo noted after a bilateral meeting with the Cambodian prime minister on the sidelines of the current commemorative Asia-Africa Conference events.*

President Joko Widodo noted that further cooperation with regard to military training will be needed, especially for the procurement of weapons and military uniforms from Indonesia.

*"After the military training, weapons and uniforms will certainly be needed, and in this regard, I have offered Cambodia to buy them from Indonesia," he remarked. *

On the occasion, he said that Cambodia had sought closer and deeper cooperation to develop trade between the two countries.

In a meeting held earlier with Palestines Prime Minister Rami Hamdallah, President Joko Widodo discussed ways to end the occupation of Palestine.

Indonesia will continue to push for full membership of Palestine in the United Nations as an independent country, according to an Indonesian government official.

"Palestine is the only country still suffering under occupation. This should be ended," Cabinet Secretary Andi Widjajanto informed reporters following a meeting between President Joko Widodo and Palestines Prime Minister Rami Hamdallah.

Indonesia is currently hosting various events to mark the 60th anniversary of the Asia-Africa Conference, including a business summit scheduled here on April 21-22 and an Asia-Africa Summit on April 22 and 23, which will be followed by a historical walk event in Banding, on April 24, where the first Asia-Africa Conference was held in 1955.(*)

*Cambodian prime minister lauds Indonesian military over training assistance - ANTARA News*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NarThoD

Indonesian Army old Pics

Credit to original uploader


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> Good deal isn't it ? The production line can also be used for KFX/IFX production. There is 1 or maybe 2 prototype that should be built in Indonesia ( 4 in South Korea ). Maybe in 2018 we start building one or two prototype there, so not wasted at all. It will be a good thing to study about building a jet fighter air frame from this experience. And after that Eurofighter consortium can be cooperating with us in building IFX.


No miserable deal if want to buy only 18 than just buy them buying them with TOT


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Everywhere
> Credit in pic
> View attachment 216721
> View attachment 216722
> View attachment 216723
> View attachment 216724
> View attachment 216725


Seeing many of them use Pindad SS1-R5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PINDAD - Interview

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 216867
> View attachment 216868


PASKHAS (Air Force Para) soldiers from Matra Detachment (Den Matra)
Indonesian air force para has three special units : 1 Counter terrorism Detachment (Den Bravo 90) and 3 Pathfinder Detachments (Den Matra)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Package for Long Range Air Defense Radar system will be done by Thales System with their T series

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harkness

*Rheinmetall Passes Acceptance Test For Indonesian Leopard 2 Simulators*
22 April 2015

*



*
Rheinmetall LEOPARD 2A4 Driver Training Simulator (DTS) (all photos : Rheimetall)

Rheinmetall announced today that it has successfully passed acceptance tests for Leopard 2 simulators for the Indonesian Army.
Rheinmetall has produced driving simulator and gunnery simulator systems for training Indonesian Leopard 2 tank personnel. The order is worth several million euros.
The Leopard Gunnery Skills Trainer (LGST) and Driver Training Simulator (DTS) are specifically designed for training Leopard 2A4 tank crews, and will primarily be used for sharpening the gunnery and combat skills of commanders, gunners and drivers.

*



*
Rheinmetall LEOPARD Gunnery Skills Trainer (LGST) (photo: Rheinmetall)

Rheinmetall simulation products combine game engine in regard to visualization with training outcomes its simulators assure.
During March 2015 a delegation of Indonesia conducted the factory acceptance test (FAT) at Rheinmetall and both simulators passed them successfully. The delivery and installation of simulators will begin soon to complete the project in time.
This contract and its rapid progress explain once again the global trust placed in Rheinmetall’s simulation technology and main battle tank expertise.

*Rheinmetall successfully passes acceptance tests for Leopard 2 simulators for the Indonesian Army - Rheinmetall AG - Pressemitteilung*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

US Marforpac Commander paid visit to Indonesian Marine HQ and met with his colleague Gen. Ahmad Faridz Washington

* KOMANDAN US MARFORPAC BERKUNJUNG KE MAKO KORPS MARINIR*





_*(Jakarta).*_ Komandan Marinir Amerika untuk Wilayah Pasifik (U.S. MARFORPAC), Lt Gen (USMC) John A. Toolan mengadakan kunjungan resmi ke Korps Marinir TNI AL. Komandan Korps Marinir TNI AL (Dankormar), Mayjen TNI (Mar) A. Faridz Washington menerima kunjungan resmi tersebut di Markas Komando Korps Marinir di Jalan Prapatan No. 40 Kwitang Jakarta Pusat, Rabu (22/04/2015).


----------



## Meizar Restu Iskandar

sorry if repost... who know about this information?

Indonesia masih dalam proses pencarian pesawat untuk menggantikan pesawat F-5 Tinger milik TNI AU. Pesawat F-5 Tiger merupakan pesawat yang sudah lama digunakan oleh TNI AU untuk melaksanakan berbagai operasi. Kini Pesawat F-5 milik TNI AU ini sudah tua dan memasuki masa pensiun. Untuk itu banyak produsen Pesawat tempur yang datang untuk menawarkan produk mereka. Salah satu nya adalah Saab, Saab bahkan menawarkan paket yagn sangat menggiurkan yaitu paket alih teknologi 100%. Alih Tekonologi ini nantinya tentunya akan dijalankan oleh PT DI selaku Badan Usaha berplat merah untuk memproduksi pesawat JAS 39 Gripen pada TNI AU seperti yang beritakan oleh majalah militer global_IHS Jane's_.




Militer Indonesia Beli Pesawat JAS 39 Gripen Dapat Alih Teknologi 100%
Pasifik Kaj Rosander selaku kepala marketing dan penjualan Saab di Asia menuturkan bahwa perusahaan sudah menindaklanjuti sejumlah negosiasi dengan TNI AU dan pemerintah Indonesia dalam menawarkan produk mereka.
Berikut ini Spesifikasi dari pesawat JAS 39 Gripen yang ditawarkan kepada Militer Indonesia :
No Ciri-ciri umum 

1 Kru 1 (2 for JAS 39B/D)
2 Panjang 14.1 m (46 ft 3 in)
3 Rentang sayap 8.4 m (27 ft 7 in)
4 Tinggi 4.5 m (14 ft 9 in)
5 Luas sayap 30.0 m² (323 ft²)
6 Berat kosong 5,700 kg (14,600 lb)
7 Berat isi 8,500 kg (18,700 lb)
8 Berat maksimum saat lepas landas 14,000 kg (31,000 lb)
9 Mesin 1 × Volvo Aero RM12 afterburning turbofan
10 Dorongan kering 54 kN (12,100 lbf)
11 Dorongan dengan pembakar lanjut 80.5 kN (18,100 lbf)
12 Wheel track 2.4 m (7 ft 10 in)
13 Length (two-seater) 14.8 m (48 ft 5 in)

Kinerja 
1 At altitude Mach 2 (2,470 km/h, 1,372 mph)
2 Radius tempur 800 km (500 mi, 432 nmi)
3 Jangkauan feri 3,200 km (2,000 mi) with drop tanks
4 Langit-langit batas 15,240 m (50,000 ft)
5 Beban sayap 336 kg/m² (68.8 lb/ft²)
6 Dorongan/berat 0.97

Persenjataan 
1 1 × 27 mm Mauser BK-27 cannon
120 rounds
2 6 × Rb.74 (AIM-9) or Rb 98
(IRIS-T)
3 4 × Rb.99 (AIM-120) or MICA
4 4 x Rb.71 (Skyflash) or Meteor
5 4 x Rb.75
6 2 x KEPD.350
7 4 x GBU-12 Paveway II
laser-guided bomb
8 4 x rocket pods 13.5 cm rockets
9 2 x Rbs.15F anti-ship missile
10 2 x Bk.90 cluster bomb
11 8 x Mark 82 bombs
12 1 x ALQ-TLS ECM pod

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> Package for Long Range Air Defense Radar system will be done by Thales System with their T series



Very good decision, Thales is good at TOT, and has some cooperation with our defense companies like PT LEN and PT Inti, current cooperation is in SAM system with PT LEN. PT LEN is also cooperating with Thales for their international market.


----------



## Indos

We will be waiting a news of all of state owned defense companies in Indonesia to be merged into one company. Some state owned strategic companies like PT LEN/ PT INTI/ PT Krakatau Steel are also considered to be included. While waiting the news that inshaALLAH will come, I will bring this article..........

Jan 2015 
*The resurgence of Indonesia’s defense industry*






The headquarters of PT Dahana, a center of research and technology development

*A sector is being reborn after recent history has taught Indonesia that self-reliance in defense is the most strategic way to ensure its armed forces are well-equipped, while driving growth in local industry
*

Since the declaration of independence of the Republic of Indonesia on August 17, 1945, establishing and maintaining an effective armed forces for the country has been a key priority for successive governments. The Armed Forces of Indonesia (collectively called Tentara Nasional Indonesia – TNI) was born from local revolutionaries who joined the anti-colonial struggle, a conflict which ended in 1949.

Following this period, TNI underwent a series of transformations that saw it transit from an organization made up of irregular militia units to a professional, integrated regular military. This shift demanded the importation of vehicles, weapon systems and technology not produced in the country at the time. Additionally the subsequent establishment of the Indonesian Air Force (TNI–AU) and Navy (TNI-AL) required the acquisition of aircraft and ships from abroad.

However, dependence on military equipment manufactured in other countries has twice created debilitating shortages of spare parts during the last 50 years. This has rendered sections of the military inoperable and subsequently reduced TNI’s ability to carry out its core mandate of providing national defense.

Such a situation first occurred during the mid-1960s, when the Soviet Union stopped supplying spare parts needed for Russian-made aircraft and naval vessels operated by Indonesia. Without these parts, the national air force, could not maintain serviceable aircraft. This same issue affected the navy, which became unable to deploy units as its ships broke down. A similar situation was repeated during the 1990s when a U.S. military embargo and refusal to supply replacement parts led to the grounding of certain aircraft belonging to the nation’s air force.

*A tactical turnaround*
Due to these lessons of history, Indonesian governments have worked to establish a local industry capable of sustaining TNI’s operational requirements. By building sophisticated equipment and vehicles locally, the country could mitigate the effect of any external sanctions. *Before becoming President, B.J. Habibie was a key figure in leading the development of this industry as long-serving Minister of Research and Technology. His own background as an engineer for German aviation companies naturally suited the task.*

However, efforts by B.J. Habibie under the New Order government of President Suharto, which included the establishment of effective state-owned defense companies, were devastated by the Asian Financial Crisis of 1998. In order to comply with International Monetary Fund (IMF) conditions, defense spending was reduced and Indonesia’s state-owned defense companies were downsized. This situation resulted in a massive brain-drain which affected the sector for years to come.

Indonesia’s subsequent transition to democracy following the crisis saw a strong focus on areas unrelated to defense, as successive governments worked to build new systems and focused on social and economic issues. It was not until the second term of President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, from 2010 onwards, that a strategic focus was placed on revitalizing the Indonesian defense sector.

As a career officer and former TNI general, President Yudhoyono long understood the country’s strategic vulnerability due to its dependence on imported military equipment. Undoubtedly this influenced his decision to rehabilitate the sector. This policy has since been spearheaded by Dr. Purnomo Yusgiantoro, Minister of Defense, a distinguished professor of economics who had served as Minister of Energy and as Secretary General of OPEC.

The core goal of this drive is to achieve minimum essential force by 2024. This effectively means that Indonesia will be able to domestically supply itself with equipment, technology and other products needed to sustain its military. The Defense Industry Policy Committee (KKIP), which is made up of various stakeholders including government ministries, agencies, defense companies and universities, works to realize this policy through a cross-cutting, multi-organizational approach.

Ultimately underpinning the realization of the minimal essential force policy has been a series of significant budget increases and the introduction of legislation aimed at boosting both TNI’s capabilities and the technical capacity of Indonesia’s defense companies. As a result, recent years have seen the emergence of exciting new developments in the sector.

*The magnificent seven*
At the core of these are seven strategic projects, which are set to significantly upgrade Indonesia’s military capabilities while also initiating technology transfer and developing local R&D and manufacturing ability. These projects are being carried out in partnership with leading international firms to ensure the delivery of world-class equipment. Such a practice also works to promote the transfer of skills, knowledge and practices that Indonesian defense companies and engineers must emulate in order to meet international standards.

First and foremost of the strategic projects is the KF-X/ IF-X Fighter Jet Project. This is a joint venture between Indonesia and South Korea, working to develop a next generation fighter for both countries to utilize for national defense. As Dr. Timbul Siahaan, Director General for Defense Potential of Indonesia’s Ministry of Defense explains, “This is a generation 4.5 fighter jet which is equivalent to the F-16++. It is a three-phase project consisting of: technology development, engineering and manufacturing development, and finally, production”.

Indonesian Aerospace (PT DI) is the lead integrator working to carry out this project from the Indonesian side. The move to sophisticated fighter jets from its traditional manufacturing base of both fixed wing aircraft and helicopters will require extensive investment in both physical infrastructure and personnel. Such a great technological leap forward, though challenging, will certainly set a new standard for regional aviation production.

Also conducted in collaboration with South Korea is the second strategic project, the procurement of three new submarines from Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME). The first two 209 DSME submarines will be constructed in South Korea. Engineers from state-owned Indonesian ship builder, PT PAL, will observe and participate in this process. The third submarine will then be constructed by these engineers in PT PAL’s shipyard in Suarabaya, East Java. New infrastructure will also be built in Surabaya to accommodate this. This will be the first time that a submarine has been built in the country.

Working with China, Indonesia is also developing the C-705 Anti-Ship Missile, its third strategic project. This subsonic, long-range missile will be utilized by Indonesia’s navy when completed. A production facility will be established in Indonesia, following training of local specialists in China. PT DI will be the lead integrator for this project, making use of its aerospace experience.

The design, development and manufacturing of the R-Han, 122mm rocket is the fourth strategic project. An R&D consortium consisting of the Ministry of Research and Technology (Ristek), the Ministry of Defense’s Research and Development Agency (Balitbang Kemhan) and the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN), is working on this aspect of project. PT DI will also be involved in production once the initial phases are completed.

PT Dahana, best known for producing explosives, is leading the fifth project, related to propellant production. Currently the country is dependent on imported propellant, which has a wide degree of military applications, including use in rocket and munitions manufacturing. If PT Dahana can establish its own propellant factory, it can guarantee a domestic supply of this strategic chemical to other defense manufacturers.

The construction of a medium tank is the sixth project. In this case, the lead integrator, Indonesian armaments and vehicle manufacturer PT Pindad is working with FNSS, a leading Turkish defense contractor. The two companies are designing a completely new medium tank, in line with TNI requirements. Although PT Pindad currently produces an array of wheeled, armored vehicles, this will be the first time that a tracked armored vehicle is manufactured in-country. Once again, this lessens dependence on foreign suppliers.

The final strategic project is designed to enhance, expand and strengthen national radar coverage. Current coverage has been deemed inadequate, due to Indonesia’s extensive land and sea territory. The Ground Control Intercept Radar (GCIR) system used in Indonesia’s air defense will also be dramatically improved by the realization of this project. Neither an international partner, nor an integrator from the Indonesian side has been chosen yet. However, Indonesia boasts an array of private and public sector companies suitable for contributing to such a project, including PT LEN, PT INTI, PT CMI Teknologi and PT Infra RCS Indonesia.

Although the defense revival is primarily focused on meeting Indonesia’s defense requirements, there is every expectation that it will eventually lead to a boost in defense exports, as the sector becomes active and innovative again. This is nothing new for the country, which has a history of exporting defense products. PT DI-manufactured CN-235 transport aircraft have been sold to air forces all over the world, and recently PT PAL won a contract to supply the Philippine Navy with Strategic Sealift Vessels (SSV). Even Indonesia’s PT Sritex, the largest textile company in South East Asia, supplies military uniforms to over 30 countries around the world, including Germany.

A host of private sector companies are coming into being on the heels of Indonesia’s defense revival, demonstrating innovation, hiring specialists and expanding production lines. These include the Batam-based ship builder PT Palindo Marine, the newly established military vehicle battery producer Garda Persada, and the parachute maker, CV Maju Mapan, to name a few.

Ultimately, Indonesia’s minimal essential force policy is set to not only bolster defense capabilities but also establish a new generation of world class managers, engineers and specialists capable of carrying out sophisticated and complex, large-scale industrial projects.

_By Marko Rankovic_


Indonesia - Purnomo Yusgiantoro,Minister of Defense

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

We still have much room to grow...............inshaALLAH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> We still have much room to grow...............inshaALLAH.


Singapore has the best percentage and this should be the case world wide because as long as you are not secure and ready to kick butts of your enemies than you don't have economic security as well as peace and power are first steps towards becoming economic power


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> Singapore has the best percentage and this should be the case world wide because as long as you are not secure and ready to kick butts of your enemies than you don't have economic security as well as peace and power are first steps towards becoming economic power


Singapore achieve established economy first before building its military.

And despite the military status as nuclear country and have hundreds of fighter jets, Pakistan still the world's lowest tax collection rates. Less than 1 million of your country population paying tax @Zarvan 
How can you preach us that military power is the first steps in becoming economic power when your government cannot even collect taxes from your own people?

Bombs, Protests, Blackouts Fail to Cripple Pakistan Economy - Bloomberg Business


----------



## Zarvan

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Singapore achieve established economy first before building its military.
> 
> And despite the military status as nuclear country and have hundreds of fighter jets, Pakistan still the world's lowest tax collection rates. Less than 1 million of your country population paying tax @Zarvan
> How can you preach us that military power is the first steps in becoming economic power when your government cannot even collect taxes from your own people?
> 
> Bombs, Protests, Blackouts Fail to Cripple Pakistan Economy - Bloomberg Business


Yes still we can progress because hardly any one would dare to attack us we just need to control internal corruption and mismanagement


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Yes still we can progress because hardly any one would dare to attack us we just need to control internal corruption and mismanagement



Taliban still attack you and disrupt your economic development, even Zarb E Zarb still going on right now


----------



## pr1v4t33r

It's quite clear that Indonesia and Pakistan have choose different path and direction to manage their country and the way to achieve their respective goals. There's no use pushing one's view over another. Sometimes we feels that we know better than the others, when the truth is maybe the complete opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to Skyshieldtwo at Kaskus.co.id, an Indonesian Army Helicopter group patrolling over Jakarta Business District Center to ensure AAC overall security

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Singapore has the best percentage and this should be the case world wide because as long as you are not secure and ready to kick butts of your enemies than you don't have economic security as well as peace and power are first steps towards becoming economic power



He,he, we are smarter than them. I am more interested for us to focus on our defense industry instead while keep increasing defense budged step by step.

*An Indonesian Defense Revolution Under Jokowi?*
Indonesia’s new president is determined to transform its defense industry.





By Prashanth Parameswaran 
January 30, 2015





Listen to Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, and you would think the country is on the brink of nothing less than a defense revolution.

At a meeting late last month at the Presidential Office attended by top ministers and advisers, Jokowi outlined the main priorities for the country’s defense policy. What stood out most was his determination to revolutionize the country’s defense industry, partly in order to create the self-reliance in military equipment that Indonesia has often talked about. That is not surprising, considering that the defense industry is the foundation upon which several of his foreign policy goals – including a global maritime fulcrum – are built.

In his remarks, Jokowi did lay out some specific guidelines might help Indonesia reach defense self-reliance. For instance, Indonesia will require every weapons purchase to include the transfer of technology for Indonesia’s state-owned strategic industries – including shipbuilder PT PAL, weapons and land systems maker PT PINDAD, and aircraft maker PT DI. Jokowi is already moving to prop up some of these state-owned defense entities. In early January, he announced $55 million in government funding to boost PT PINDAD following a visit to its facilities.

But others were more strategic considerations for the defense industry more generally. He said Indonesia should stop its habit of chasing after foreign weapon systems without making efforts to boost domestic production. He also added that the focus should be on building integrated defense equipment systems. Predictably, he also found a way to work in his global maritime fulcrum doctrine, emphasizing that the country’s shipbuilding industry should be able to produce non-military equipment as well like commercial ships. The whole point of this defense transformation, Jokowi stressed, is to ensure the industry is “developed for long term use, not only for one or two years.”

Of course, in many cases Jokowi is either building on previous plans or following long-sought goals. The ideal of self-reliance, for example, is reflected in the 2012 Law on Defense Industry, and is central to realizing the country’s goal of developing the Indonesian military (TNI) into a minimum essential force by 2024. Incremental progress had already been made during the Yudhoyono years on several strategic projects that involve technology transfer and enhancing local capabilities. The problem of lack of integration in defense systems has also been well-documented. To get a sense of the problem, as I have noted elsewhere, Indonesia was operating 173 different weapons systems from 17 different countries by 2006 according to one estimate.

The inherent constraints to achieving this revolution in Indonesia’s defense industry are also clear. There are a long list of them, but a couple are worth noting here. Funding is one concern. Despite recent increases, Indonesia’s military budget has never constituted more than one percent of its GDP, unlike some of its neighbors like Malaysia or Vietnam. Jokowi says he plans on raising the budget to 1.5 percent of GDP, but it is unclear whether he will achieve it, and how much of that budget will be devoted to goals like providing support for state-owned defense entities as opposed to personnel costs, which form the bulk of the budget.

Self-reliance is also an ideal that may be difficult to achieve in practice. TNI chief General Moeldoko – no stranger to controversy – insisted earlier this month that the country’s military still needs foreign-made weapons. Quite apart from Moeldoko’s own admission that he “salivated” looking at other nations’ equipment during search and rescue operations for AirAsia flight QZ8501, building a sophisticated defense industry at home takes time. Given Indonesia’s urgent need to accomplish basic tasks effectively – such as policing its own waters – Jakarta may find itself relying far more on competitive foreign weapons systems than Jokowi would like for now, even as it has its eye on developing a strong and capable defense industry in the future.

An Indonesian Defense Revolution Under Jokowi? | The Diplomat


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> He,he, we are smarter than them. I am more interested for us to focus on our defense industry instead while keep increasing defense budged step by step.
> 
> *An Indonesian Defense Revolution Under Jokowi?*
> Indonesia’s new president is determined to transform its defense industry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Prashanth Parameswaran
> January 30, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, and you would think the country is on the brink of nothing less than a defense revolution.
> 
> At a meeting late last month at the Presidential Office attended by top ministers and advisers, Jokowi outlined the main priorities for the country’s defense policy. What stood out most was his determination to revolutionize the country’s defense industry, partly in order to create the self-reliance in military equipment that Indonesia has often talked about. That is not surprising, considering that the defense industry is the foundation upon which several of his foreign policy goals – including a global maritime fulcrum – are built.
> 
> In his remarks, Jokowi did lay out some specific guidelines might help Indonesia reach defense self-reliance. For instance, Indonesia will require every weapons purchase to include the transfer of technology for Indonesia’s state-owned strategic industries – including shipbuilder PT PAL, weapons and land systems maker PT PINDAD, and aircraft maker PT DI. Jokowi is already moving to prop up some of these state-owned defense entities. In early January, he announced $55 million in government funding to boost PT PINDAD following a visit to its facilities.
> 
> But others were more strategic considerations for the defense industry more generally. He said Indonesia should stop its habit of chasing after foreign weapon systems without making efforts to boost domestic production. He also added that the focus should be on building integrated defense equipment systems. Predictably, he also found a way to work in his global maritime fulcrum doctrine, emphasizing that the country’s shipbuilding industry should be able to produce non-military equipment as well like commercial ships. The whole point of this defense transformation, Jokowi stressed, is to ensure the industry is “developed for long term use, not only for one or two years.”
> 
> Of course, in many cases Jokowi is either building on previous plans or following long-sought goals. The ideal of self-reliance, for example, is reflected in the 2012 Law on Defense Industry, and is central to realizing the country’s goal of developing the Indonesian military (TNI) into a minimum essential force by 2024. Incremental progress had already been made during the Yudhoyono years on several strategic projects that involve technology transfer and enhancing local capabilities. The problem of lack of integration in defense systems has also been well-documented. To get a sense of the problem, as I have noted elsewhere, Indonesia was operating 173 different weapons systems from 17 different countries by 2006 according to one estimate.
> 
> The inherent constraints to achieving this revolution in Indonesia’s defense industry are also clear. There are a long list of them, but a couple are worth noting here. Funding is one concern. Despite recent increases, Indonesia’s military budget has never constituted more than one percent of its GDP, unlike some of its neighbors like Malaysia or Vietnam. Jokowi says he plans on raising the budget to 1.5 percent of GDP, but it is unclear whether he will achieve it, and how much of that budget will be devoted to goals like providing support for state-owned defense entities as opposed to personnel costs, which form the bulk of the budget.
> 
> Self-reliance is also an ideal that may be difficult to achieve in practice. TNI chief General Moeldoko – no stranger to controversy – insisted earlier this month that the country’s military still needs foreign-made weapons. Quite apart from Moeldoko’s own admission that he “salivated” looking at other nations’ equipment during search and rescue operations for AirAsia flight QZ8501, building a sophisticated defense industry at home takes time. Given Indonesia’s urgent need to accomplish basic tasks effectively – such as policing its own waters – Jakarta may find itself relying far more on competitive foreign weapons systems than Jokowi would like for now, even as it has its eye on developing a strong and capable defense industry in the future.
> 
> An Indonesian Defense Revolution Under Jokowi? | The Diplomat


No you are not your pace will only make sure that countries around you are far ahead of you


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> No you are not your pace will only make sure that countries around you are far ahead of you



The competition is not only how many you can have, but also how many and how good you can build..................

Just let Singapore feel satisfied with that current situation.........

Our defense industry can be used to industrialize our economy more, making machine and others. PT Dirgantara Today is trying to enter civilian aircraft market for example after focusing on military ones. PT Nusantara Turbine ( PT Dirgantara subsidiary) is also making turbine for our industry beside repairing aircraft engine. PT PAL can make oil tankers beside warship. We need to make them become giant tech company like Samsung, Mitsubishi, etc


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> No you are not your pace will only make sure that countries around you are far ahead of you



far ahead like what? 

just looking at United States and Imperial Japan comparison in military strength before WW II, the Japanese is outnumber United States at almost every items, but the result of the great war is dictates otherwise. Country with more Industrial, technology and economic prowess will prevail. Let me said this, Indonesia is pursuing more technological know how and basic Industrial and technology core to support our military growth and development. We are doing it in a more strategical level of thinking, not only based on mere whim and impulse.


----------



## toke115

Army
Photo credit: A_H
Field trial ... For the first time a panoramic night vision arrived.





Final inspection and acceptance test of trijicon acog scopes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to uwa @kaskus forum


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New Pindad's Medium Tank Mockup Design





Lundin's Sea Tank Mockup Design

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* First two prototypes of Turkish-Indonesian medium tank should be unveiled in 2015 *
Posted by Maki Catama on 1:16 AM 
ANKARA / JAKARTA, -- During a work visit of Indonesian parliamentarians to PT Pindad (Persero) regarding PT Pindad (Persero) cooperation with Turkey for the medium tank, Major General TNI (Purn.) Supiadin Aries Saputra representing his group said: “

This visit was held to gather information and its specifics regarding the development of defense cooperation between Pindad and Turkey, as well as the response from Ministry of Defense and TNI to support the implementation of the cooperation”.

the President Director of PT Pindad (Persero) Silmy Karim, in response to the regarding matter, said that this joint project of Indonesia-Turkey regarding the medium tank had been initiated since long ago, though Pindad analytical skill continued. “This cooperation has been initiated since long ago by the Government, in fact the signing has been done since year 2013.

In manufacturing and testing Pindad is ready. Although, there are some technologies that still need the assistance from partners such as turret and firing control system, navigation system, and self-defense system. We want to make a medium tank with the perfection on the mobility, fire powder, and survivability,” he added.

The schedule to processing project had been made. If nothing went wrong, in 2015, one unit of prototype will be made in Indonesia and another one in Turkey. The communication has been maintained intensively between Ministry of defense of Indonesia and SavunmaSanayiiMustesarligi (SSM), Ministry of Defense of Turkey.

“For the progress of B2B, some of workers of Pindad have been sent to learn the welding technique of aluminum armored that is used as the raw material of the medium tank,” said President Director of Pindad Silmy Karim. He also admitted he felt optimistic that this project would run well in the future. “We are optimistic that medium tank program will run well because the industrial technology capacity of Indonesia and Turkey are good enough,” he closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

i think i have lost lot of my post here

credit to rezkypanhard @instagram, pics taken during Asian African Conference near Bandung Grand Mosque

















*The Visit of GKSCSC Singapore to PT Pindad*

Posted: Selasa, 14 Apr 2015
Category:
Comments: -
Seventy- four students of Goh Keng Swee Command and Staff College (GKSCSC) Singapore visited PT Pindad (Persero) on 14 April 2015. The group led by Colonel Ng Wai Kit was welcomed by the Head of Marketing and Business Development Division, Mr. WIdjajanto, at the Auditorium of Directorate Building of PT Pindad (Persero), Bandung.

Mr. Widjajanto, in his welcoming speech, mentioned about the good cooperation between PT Pindad (Persero) and one of Singapore companies in defense industry, ST Kinetic Engineering. The good cooperation between both companies will be continued and maintained. “When I visited Singapore several months ago, we wanted to sustain our cooperation with ST Kinetic Engineering, one that comes up is by having joint production,” he added.

Furthermore, he also mentioned that the defense industry in both countries has produced several defense and security products with high quality to operate. “We admire Terrex and Light Strike Vehicle produced by Singapore, whereas Singapore is Pindad biggest market in ASEAN by orders for ammunition and other Pindad products. Hopefully, our discussion today will strengthen our cooperation with mutual benefits,” he said.

Colonel Ng Wai Kit said that the cooperation between Indonesia and Singapore has been established since long ago. “Indonesia and Singapore have good relationship for years. In defense industry, Armed Forces, Armies, as well as the relationship between the countries. I hope this visit will bring this relationship to a better place and we hope we can learn many things from Pindad,” he said.

He also mentioned that there are several defense issues that will be challenges in the near future and the cooperation between both countries will be needed. “Many things that happen nowencourage Indonesia and Singapore to have to cooperate, such as terrorism, piracy, and recovery from natural disaster. Some technologies adapted by both countries are expected to be advantageous for Indonesia and Singapore,” said Ng Wai Kit as he closed his speech.

After all the activities in Auditorium ended, the group visited one of the armored and tactical vehicle production facilities in Special Vehicle Division. Hereinafter, the group will visit _Sekolah Staf dan Komando Angkatan Udara (Sesko AU)._ (Anggia)

PT. Pindad (Persero) - Kunjungan GKSCSC Singapura ke PT Pindad


----------



## Nike

*The Work Visit of Commission 1 of DPR to PT Pindad (Persero)*

Posted: Kamis, 16 Apr 2015
Category:
Comments: -
The members of Commision 1 of DPR had a work visit to PT Pindad (Persero). The group led by the Head of Commission 1 DPR of Indonesia, Mayor General (Purn.) Supiadin Aries Saputra, was accepted by the President Director of PT Pindad (Persero) Silmy Karim in the Auditorium of Directorate Building, Bandung. This visit was also attended by the board of Directors of PT Pindad (Persero)

The visit was held to inform the group regarding PT Pindad (Persero) cooperation with Turkey for the medium tank. “This visit was held to gather information and its specifics regarding the development of defense cooperation between Pindad and Turkey, as well as the response from Ministry of Defense and TNI to support the implementation of the cooperation,” said Major General TNI (Purn.) Supiadin Aries Saputra representing his group.

Silmy Karim, in response to the regarding matter, said that this joint project of Indonesia-Turkey regarding the medium tank had been initiated since long ago, though Pindad analytical skill continued. “This cooperation has been initiated since long ago by the Government, in fact the signing has been done since year 2013. In manufacturing and testing Pindad is ready. Although, there are some technologies that still need the assistance from partners such as turret and firing control system, navigation system, and self-defense system. We want to make a medium tank with the perfection on the mobility, fire powder, and survivability,” he added.

The schedule to processing project had been made. If nothing went wrong, in 2015, one unit of prototype will be made in Indonesia and another one in Turkey. The communication has been maintained intensively between Ministry of defense of Indonesia and SavunmaSanayiiMustesarligi (SSM), Ministry of Defense of Turkey. “For the progress of B2B, some of workers of Pindad have been sent to learn the welding technique of aluminum armored that is used as the raw material of the medium tank,” said President Director of Pindad Silmy Karim. He also admitted he felt optimistic that this project would run well in the future. “We are optimistic that medium tank program will run well because the industrial technology capacity of Indonesia and Turkey are good enough,” he closed.

After the long discussion in the auditorium ended, the group of Commission 1 DPR RI visited several production facilities in PT Pindad (Persero) in Special Vehicle Division and Weapon Division to try the defense and security products performance directly.

PT. Pindad (Persero) - Kunjungan Kerja Komisi I DPRI RI ke PT Pindad (Persero)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT PAL (state owned shipping company) has already started to build submarine dock, and Today, President Joko Widodo has made a statement to make another state own shipping company (PT Kodja Bahari) to be able to produce submarine in the future. It is a good development, and we will see whether it really can be realized in the future. Having two domestic companies that have capability to make submarine is a good thing, those two can compete and being pushed to make better product.


----------



## acelaw

credit to Kelana Samudra . 
not my Pic , takut di karungin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos

The government has made a plan to double defense budget step by step until 2019, and Parliament has also backed that idea, the news can cheer up @Zarvan a little bit Today..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kopassus Anniversary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Industry
*Indonesia commits to ambitious defence budget increase*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok and Craig Caffrey, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
28 April 2015






Indonesia defence spending. Credit: IHS

Indonesia's House of Representatives (DPR) announced on 28 April a commitment to support government efforts to increase the country's defence budget to IDR200 trillion (USD15 billion) by 2020. The target is around double the IDR100 billion allocated to defence in 2015.

In comments published by the state-run Antara news agency, Ahmad Hanafi Rais, the vice chairman of the DPR's defence commission, said the commitment is in line with the government's stated pledge to increase military spending as a proportion of GDP from the existing 0.8% to 1.5%.

He added that the funds will be sourced from the state budget and will support an emphasis on military procurement in order to strengthen Indonesian territorial defence and security. Rais added: "This is our commitment to support the military to become better, stronger and more professional."

The DPR's commitment also conforms to a government pledge to reduce its part dependency on sourcing military procurement funds from export credit, loans, and military aid. Such fiscal mechanisms have long supported Indonesia's defence acquisitions and have been required to overcome the country's traditional shortfall in spending.

Indonesia commits to ambitious defence budget increase - IHS Jane's 360

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Industry
*Indonesia signs 'integrity accord'*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
27 April 2015


The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) signed an 'integrity charter' on 27 April to enhance transparency and efficiencies within the ministry and the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI).

The charter - a joint initiative between the MoD and the Indonesian Ministry of Administrative and Bureaucratic Reform - is intended to improve bureaucratic processes within the MoD in relation to a range of activities, including procurement.

The MoD said the programme will review internal defence procedures and practices with a view to introducing reforms to enhance professionalism and accountability. MoD and TNI personnel will also undergo anti-corruption training.

According to an MoD statement, the overall intention is to promote both the MoD and the TNI as "zones committed towards integrity and anti-corruption".


Indonesia signs 'integrity accord' - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*World First Sea Tank *
(Excuse me if the english is stinky)
Dwi feby Sutianto - detikfinanceTuesday,
4/28/2015 13:12 pm





Photo: Feby SutiantoJakarta

PT Lundin Industry Invest, a ship building factory based in Banyuwangi, East Java, is developing a new concept for its latest military vessels. After creating the stealth warship Trimaran or KRI Klewang, Lundin returned with the idea of combining a boat with a tank.

The ship will be a "tank boat" or similar to the concept of marine tank. This combination is claimed to be a first in the world market.

"We can see this be used for operations on the sea and in the river. Tank has problems operating in the depth of sea and in the island regions as well. So we developed a combination of a boat and tank to support amphibious landings but equipped with heavy weapons," said President Director of PT Lundin, John Lundin, on the sidelines of the Asia Armored Vehicle (AVA) Conference in 2015, the Crowne Hotel, Jakarta, Tuesday (04/28/2015).

The ship will be named X18 Tank Boat and it will use composite materials. The material is considered 10 times stronger than steel but also 10 times lighter. John ensure the composite material will be fireproof. He made sure similar calamity that befell KRI Klewang will not happen again.

"The issue has been resolved.". Composite material does have problem with fire resistance. This is a problem shared by everyone. Now the technology for composite materials have been used in trains and aircraft. The latest technology for composite materials is 100% fireproof," he explained.

John told me, the combination of tanks and boat has been built by the Russians during World War 2 and the Vietnam War by the United States. Although developed, the product has not succeeded in creating tank boat due to technological constraints. Now, the use of composite materials will help resolve the problems.

"Today, the turret are made out of aluminum. If you want to shoot from the sea, you will need high stability. But you cannot do this before. The turret will be lightweight because of the use of composite material. That 5-15 years ago were hard to built," he explained.

PT Lundin along with PT Pindad (Persero) will develop this sea tank together. As for the manufacture of the 105 MM turret, Lundin will use CMI Defence, while Swedish Bofors will help with the development of the weapons systems. John claimed TNI responded positively to the concept of this sea tank.

"They are very impressive. Just 5-10 years ago this product has not yet entered their plans so we work hard to develop this," he explained.

When operating, The X-18 Tank Boat is capable of carrying 4 crew and 20 personnel. On the water, the Banyuwangi made boat is capable of traveling at a maximum speed of 40 knots. This vessel has a length of 18 meters with a width of 6.6 meters.(Feb / RRD)

Keren, Pabrik Kapal Asal Banyuwangi Bikin 'Tank Laut'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

is more trouble than solution


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Around the world: Armored vehicle makers assemble in Jakarta *
The Jakarta Post, Indonesia | World | Wed, April 29 2015, 7:28 AM

World News
Major producers of armored vehicles and other related systems as well as policymakers are convening in Jakarta to discuss the latest trends in the development of armored vehicles.

Speakers from countries such as Indonesia, Canada, Europe, Turkey and United States, will take part in the two-day Armored Vehicles Asia event, which started on Tuesday.

The event is organized by state-owned land system producer PT Pindad in cooperation with London based Defence IQ.

Pindad president director Silmy Karim said the event was held as part of the company’s effort to develop networks with the world’s leading players in armored vehicles.

“We are also inviting armored vehicle users from the Indonesian Military [TNI], defense attaches and the United Nations peacekeeping force to share their experiences in using armored vehicles in their missions,” he said.

Meanwhile, head of the armored vehicle portfolio at Defence IQ, Amar Karia said the event provided a platform for Pindad and other industry players to strengthen their network and provide the best for their future armored vehicles.

- See more at: Around the world: Armored vehicle makers assemble in Jakarta | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Mock up Model medium Tank PT PINDAD-FNSS Turkey, with the approximate weight between 30 to 40 ton and 105 mm high pressure cockerill cannon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The design looks impressive. Really a great boost for indonesian defense industry if this design really materialized and adopt by the TNI.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Best news of the month*

*Jokowi and problems of civilian supremacy over military *
Anton Aliabbas, Shrivenham, UK | Opinion | Wed, April 29 2015, 6:41 AM

Opinion News
Indonesian Military (TNI) commander Gen. Moeldoko announced recently that the armed forces would reinstate the post of deputy commander. He claimed President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo had approved the plan.

Certainly, the plan has raised concerns among civil society activists, who say the idea marks a setback for civilian supremacy.

As a term, civilian supremacy is understood to describe a system in a democracy, where the military is under the control of an elected civilian authority (Croissant et. al. 2011).

In other words, the elected leader holds a prerogative to control, manage and decide on any policies relating to the military sector.

It is one of the main elements of strengthening democracy. Consequently, institutionalization of civilian supremacy is one of the critical success factors for Indonesia’s consolidation of democracy.

Undeniably, there have been some improvements within the military sector in Indonesia in the aftermath of _reformasi,_ such as separation of the Indonesian Military (TNI) from the National Police (Polri), the appointment of a civilian for the defense minister post and revocation of the military’s political role.

The changing domestic politics have also restructured the Defense Ministry-TNI relationship, in which the TNI falls under the coordination of the Defense Ministry.

Many scholars therefore believe that Indonesia is on the right track to implementing civilian supremacy. But despite the progress, military expert Marcus Mietzner (2011) says that “civilian control over military remains far from being institutionally anchored and irreversible”.

University of Heidelberg scholars Aurel Croissant and David Kuehn (2009) offer three areas to assess the degree of civilian control: civil dominance of elite recruitment and public policy, national defense and internal security. In the first area, President Jokowi seemed promising as evinced in the absence of military pressure during his selection of Cabinet members. He eventually picked only two retired generals, the lowest number ever.

But it does not mean Jokowi has fared better than previous presidents. By appointing a retired Army general as defense minister, Jokowi returned to the old era when the ministerial post was restricted to the military.

Obviously, this hurt the consolidation of civilian supremacy. Worse, Jokowi later named two other retired generals to fill key posts, the influential presidential chief of staff and a presidential advisor.

The Constitution gives Jokowi the privilege and prerogative to handpick his aides. But the question is whether Jokowi lacked good civilian candidates to assume strategic positions in his Cabinet. Until today Jokowi has never responded to public criticism over this issue.

In public policy affairs, Jokowi does not send good signals to improve the quality of civilian control either. He does not seem to develop good military budget oversight. The increase of military budget was not followed by an upgrade of accountability and transparency mechanisms within the military budget management. He has not empowered the Corruption Eradication Commission (KPK) although the antigraft body has asked for a better legal framework to scrutinize military budget spending.

In the national defense realm, Jokowi is also failing to strengthen civilian control. By approving the reinstatement of the TNI deputy commander, Jokowi has defected military reform.

Abolishing the post was one of the TNI’s achievements after _reformasi_. The TNI itself claimed the abolition as part of its internal reform. Rather than reviving the post, it would be better for Jokowi to improve the effectiveness and efficiency of the TNI organization.

It is also regrettable that Jokowi gives priority to the National Security Bill and State Secrecy Bill in the National Legislation Program 2015-2019. Besides a lack of urgency, the two bills will potentially harm our transitional democracy.

He should have pushed for more important bills like the Military Tribunal Bill and the Military Support for Civilian Authority Bill _(RUU Tugas Perbantuan). _

Last, in the arena of internal security, Jokowi has not enhanced civilian control. He seems to tolerate the TNI to strike deals with various counterparts, including ministries, state-owned enterprises and state institutions, to uphold security in regions.

Data from rights group Imparsial reveals that the TNI has signed nine agreements in the first semester of the Jokowi administration. During five years of the Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono administration from 2009-2014, the TNI only inked 13 agreements.

The decline of civilian supremacy under Jokowi stems from his political position. As his position is weak vis-à-vis the veto players of leaders of political parties that support him, Jokowi finds difficulties in consolidating and managing his coalition. The selection of the new police chief is a case in point.

Understandably, Jokowi would prefer to engage the TNI as an ally rather than push a reform agenda that might harm their relations. By consolidating military support, he would feel more confident in facing political parties. Consequently, Jokowi has displayed leniency toward the military by accommodating TNI interests.

Definitely, Jokowi still has time and the opportunity to institutionalize civilian supremacy. As Croissant put it, Jokowi stands a great chance of playing an “agent of change” role to improve civilian supremacy, but it requires his commitment to boosting security sector reform.

There are some options that Jokowi could consider to reach the goal. First, he should rejuvenate the military role as the main element in managing state defense. He can start with the annulment of all TNI non-security agreements and let the TNI focus on external threats.

With regard to regional security, Jokowi should empower and strengthen the police’s role in internal security. He should issue a legal framework that can guide ministries, state-owned enterprises and civilian institutions on how to deal with regional security, with the police’s assistance.

Second, Jokowi should prioritize deliberation of the Military Tribunals Bill and Military Support to Civilian Authority Bill, which are important to reinforce the legal basis of TNI-police cooperation and to end an impunity culture within the defense sector. A military tribunal law would help the KPK to oversee military spending.

Third, Jokowi should improve accountability and transparency mechanisms of the military budget through the application of e-budgeting, which would allow the public to easily monitor military spending.

Finally, to sharpen his maritime-axis vision, Jokowi should evaluate the progress in the development of military capabilities. One possible action is by conducting a strategic defense review (SDR).

Assessing all the improvements, threats and changing geopolitical realities of the Asia Pacific will help him achieve the vision. The SDR could provide a platform for the development of main weaponry systems for the next five years.

Jokowi should also consider the establishment of the National Defense Council, as mandated by 2002 State Defense Law, which would assist him in redesigning defense strategy.
___________________

_The writer works for Digimed, a digital media consulting company based in Jakarta, and is currently a PhD research student at the Centre for International Security and Resilience, Cranfield University, Shrivenham, the UK._

- See more at: Jokowi and problems of civilian supremacy over military | The Jakarta Post

*Defense Ministry Establishes Financial Accountability Forum*
By Robertus Wardi on 06:11 pm Apr 28, 2015
Category Front Page, News
Tags: Indonesian Defense Ministry, Ministry of Defense





Indonesian Apache helicopter fly in formation over warships during celebrations of the 69th anniversary of the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) in Surabaya on Oct. 7, 2014. (EPA Photo/Fully Handoko)

*Jakarta. *The Ministry of Defense announced on Tuesday it had established a National Accountability Forum to improve budgetary transparency and financial accountability among Indonesia’s key defense bodies.

“This forum is intended to increase transparency and accountability in the way we make use of the budget and write financial reports,” said Lt. Gen. Ediwan Prabowo, secretary general of the Ministry of Defense.

Along with the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI), the Supreme Audit Agency (BPK), National Intelligence Agency (BIN) and National Encryption Body (Lemsaneg) will be part of the forum.

The government announced in November last year that it was committed to boosting defense spending up to 1.5 percent of Indonesia’s state budget, almost double the current level.

Defense spending currently represents 0.8 percent of the total state budget — about Rp 83 trillion ($6.4 billion).

Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu has previously said increased spending was needed not only to revamp weaponry and military equipment, but additionally to improve the welfare of soldiers and police officers.

Defense Ministry Establishes Financial Accountability Forum - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Good development. With ramp up defense budjet, transparancy and acountability is something that we can't left behind.


----------



## Nike

credit to original uploader

@Taygibay @Gabriel92 

this guy is Silmy Karim CEO of PT PINDAD, arm makers company in Indonesia including small arms and infantry support system







Indonesian Army and French Army joint exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Army to build road along 
border in Kalimantan *
Nani Afrida, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Wed, April 29 2015, 6:07 AM

National News
The Army will deploy personnel to the border between Indonesia and Malaysia to take part in a road construction project that will connect areas along the border.

“The Army personnel will be deployed soon. Meanwhile, we have delivered the needed heavy equipment to the area to speed up construction,” Army spokesman Brig. Gen. Wuryanto said.

Wuryanto said that the road would be 249 kilometers long and connect areas in West and North Kalimantan.

In West Kalimantan, soldiers will construct 171 km of the road, while in North Kalimantan soldiers will complete a project on a 78-km section of the road.

“We expect the road project to be completed this year,” he said.

Earlier on Monday, the Public Works and Public Housing Ministry and the Army signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) that would allow the Army to take part in the construction project.

The ministry has allocated Rp 499 billion (US$38.5 million) for the project.

Public Works and Public Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono said the road project had met no significant hurdles with regard to carrying out a construction project in protected forests.

He also said that the project had not been faced with land-clearing issues. 

According to Basuki, the 249-km section of the road to be constructed by the Army would be part of a 1,583-km road to be opened within the next three years in Kalimantan. 

Basuki said the project would likely meet problems as about 600 km of the road would be constructed in a virgin forest.

The project in Kalimantan is part of a national project that will also be carried out in border regions in East Nusa Tenggara (NTT) and Papua.

Basuki said the government had earmarked Rp 2 trillion to build roads in the border areas in Kalimantan, Papua and NTT in 2015.

“The biggest chunk is for Kalimantan with Rp 1.1 trillion,” Basuki said.

Wuryanto said that for the construction project in Kalimantan, the Army would deploy six battalion. Also taking part in the project are personnel from the Tanjung Pura and Mulawarman Military Command headquarters.

Army chief of staff Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo has pledged that soldiers will work hard to complete the project.

“Border areas in Kalimantan mean a lot to Indonesia’s defense and security. Besides, the area is a gate for economic activities with our neighbor, Malaysia,” Gatot said.

According to Gatot, economic conditions in Kalimantan’s border area should improve once the road construction project is complete.

The MoU is the first between the military and Public Works and Public Housing Ministry. The military previously signed deals with the Transportation Ministry, Law and Human Rights Ministry and Religious Affairs Ministry.

In early April, the military struck a deal with the Religious Affairs Ministry to carry out a joint campaign to stop radicalism, including the spread of the Islamic State (IS) movement in the country. 

The military has also signed a deal with the Law and Human Rights Ministry that would allow the military to deploy personnel to guard prisons throughout the country as the ministry has run short of qualified prison guards.

See more at: Army to build road along border in Kalimantan | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

madokafc said:


> this guy is Silmy Karim CEO of PT PINDAD, arm makers company in Indonesia including small arms and infantry support system



Do we know where the picture was taken milady? I wouldn't be surprised by SOFINS
[VIDEO] SOFINS, l’innovation au service des forces spéciales
It's a Special Forces defense market that was held from the 14 to 16th near Bordeaux.

In any case, FELIN is the most complete already functioning system of the type.
Interest in it especially from your very active defense industry would be no surprise
especially considering the good relations between both nations in that sector.

Have a great day, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Indonesia commits to ambitious defence budget increase *
Posted by Maki Catama on 4:35 AM



_ The Indonesian Air Force Sukhoi Su-27 and Su-30 MK2 Fighter Jets. _

JAKARTA, -- Indonesia's House of Representatives (DPR) announced on 28 April a commitment to support government efforts to increase the country's defence budget to IDR200 trillion (USD15 billion) by 2020. The target is around double the IDR100 billion allocated to defence in 2015.

In comments published by the state-run Antara news agency, Ahmad Hanafi Rais, the vice chairman of the DPR's defence commission, said the commitment is in line with the government's stated pledge to increase military spending as a proportion of GDP from the existing 0.8% to 1.5%.

He added that the funds will be sourced from the state budget and will support an emphasis on military procurement in order to strengthen Indonesian territorial defence and security. Rais added: "This is our commitment to support the military to become better, stronger and more professional."

The DPR's commitment also conforms to a government pledge to reduce its part dependency on sourcing military procurement funds from export credit, loans, and military aid. Such fiscal mechanisms have long supported Indonesia's defence acquisitions and have been required to overcome the country's traditional shortfall in spending.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Joko Widodo had visited Dock Kodja Bahari and asking the ministry of State owned Enterprise to reform and enlarged the facilities there, in this picture Indonesian Navy order of LST 02 is in progress











left side from the picture bellow is actually an LST 02


----------



## Nike

amphibious version of Anoa credit to original uploader


----------



## Nike

amphibious version of Anoa credit to original uploader

View attachment 217822


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia’s foreign policy : A thousand jilted friends






*WHEN Joko Widodo came to power last year, he promised to be decisive and to stand up for Indonesia. On April 29th he seemed to fulfil both promises when Indonesia went ahead with the executions of eight convicted drug-smugglers, all but one of them foreign.*

Their fates, which hung on the pen of the president, have strained Indonesia’s foreign relations. Australia has snapped, withdrawing its ambassador, for now (see article). The executions may throw light on how Jokowi, as he is known, intends to conduct his foreign policy. If so, he risks damage to Indonesia’s international standing. Only a few months ago, pundits said the chief risk under Jokowi was that handling foreign matters would hardly feature at all.

_*In terms of its population (250m) and its economy ($870 billion), Indonesia is the giant of South-East Asia.*_ But geographically disparate, chronically underdeveloped and wracked by political instability after the fall of Suharto in 1998, it has punched below its weight diplomatically. That began to change under Jokowi’s predecessor, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono. _*Indonesia joined the G20, took an increasingly assertive role in climate-change talks and encouraged pluralism among developing countries at the Bali Democracy Forum. Indonesia assumed a larger role within the often dithering ten-country Association of South-East Asian Nations (ASEAN). Other members welcomed it.*_

Mr Yudhoyono pursued a foreign policy of “a thousand friends and zero enemies”. By the end, it came to look less like an expression of universal goodwill than an excuse to avoid hard choices. Still, Indonesia began to play a role on the world stage that was more commensurate with its size. Mr Yudhoyono seemed a foreign-affairs heavyweight compared with Jokowi, a former mayor with no foreign-policy experience.

_*Yet even before the latest executions (Mr Yudhoyono introduced a moratorium on capital punishment), Jokowi had signalled a break with the past. He abandoned the “thousand friends” policy after returning from his first foreign trip as president. He said that he would favour those countries “who give the most benefit to the people. What’s the point of having many friends if we only get the disadvantages?”*_

Closest to home, the approach entails a more hard-nosed view of ASEAN. Rizal Sukma, a Jokowi foreign-policy adviser and a one-time advocate of Indonesia playing a more assertive regional role, says that whereas Indonesia once called ASEAN “the cornerstone of our foreign policy, now we change it to a cornerstone”. An ambassador in Jakarta says Jokowi would like ASEAN to be “a place where he can get business done”. He seems to have little patience for its consensual, process-driven flummery.





Executing justice: charting the world's most enthusiastic death penalty practitioners

If that counts as a kind of assertiveness, then it is on display along with another aspect of what is presented as Jokowi’s foreign policy, his new “maritime doctrine”. Millions of Indonesians live off the sea, mainly from fishing, while much of the vast archipelago’s trade moves by sea. Jokowi wants to spread prosperity by making fisheries more productive, assert control over Indonesia’s sovereign waters and build marine infrastructure to help bring Indonesia’s poor and far-flung eastern islands into Java’s relatively prosperous orbit. But that entails a crackdown on illegal fishing by other countries’ vessels—as many as 5,000 a day, according to the president. Indonesia has few working patrol boats. Jokowi has promised to boost the naval and coastguard budgets as he doubles the share of GDP spent on defence (to 1.5%) over the next five years.

_*In the meantime, Jokowi has plumped for theatrical displays of deterrence. Since he took office in October the navy has blown up 30-odd foreign boats fishing illegally, most of them from Thailand or Vietnam.*_ ASEAN neighbours complain about Indonesian shin-kicking. Even an Indonesian foreign-policy hand calls the boat-burning “the act of an insecure power” designed to appeal to a domestic audience.

Indonesia says it has no territorial disputes with China in the South China Sea, unlike Vietnam and the Philippines. But Indonesia would prefer not to pick a fight, even as it hedges its bets by boosting defence ties with Japan, calling for a more visible American military presence and sending more soldiers to its Natunas islands (which China does not claim, but whose waters fall within the “nine-dash line” it has drawn around nearly all of the South China Sea).

Does this add up to a new foreign policy of clear-eyed realism? Regrettably not. It is true that Jokowi cares deeply about a drugs scourge and the damage to national interests caused by illegal fishing. But his prescriptions of executions of drug-traffickers and blowing up fishing boats are more the outward manifestations of a domestic nationalism than anything more considered. Such displays may have to grow less frequent. Having friends counts for something.

http://www.economist.com/news/asia/...edly-different-course-thousand-jilted-friends

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

fixing the picture


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## anas_nurhafidz

For Nepal




Sebanyak 1,6 ton makanan siap saji bantuan TNI untuk korban gempa bumi berkekuatan 7,9 skala richter yang terjadi di Nepal beberapa waktu lalu, telah tiba di Bandara Internasional Tribhuvan, Kathmandu, Nepal, Kamis (30/4/2015). Selain membawa bantuan dari TNI yang merupakan bagian dari 9,1 ton bantuan pemerintah Indonesia, pesawat TNI jenis Boeing 737-400 A-7305 yang dipiloti Letkol Pnb Achmad Zailani juga mengangkut 69 orang Tim Kemanusiaan dan Evakuasi serta bantuan kemanusiaan dari PMI, BNPB, Kemenkes dan Kemenlu.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Akhirnya ada berita bhs inggris:

*Tank Turret Turns Light Boat Into Deadly Fighter*
From the action figure school of design

By Kelsey D. Atherton Posted 14 hours ago
  *4*



 
X18 Tank Boat

PT.Lundin, used with permission

North Sea Boats’ new X-18 Tank Boat feels like it should be a G.I. Joe toy. The 60-foot long catamaran can travel up rivers, carry a small inflatable boat on its back, and deliver either 20 Marines or Navy SEALs to shore. It also has a tank cannon in a turret on top of the main cabin, and if that isn’t enough, it’s possible to put an automated heavy machine gun turret on top of the tank turret.

Designed for a crew of four, the Tank Boat punches well above its weight. The smaller turret can be outfitted with guns ranging from 7.62 machine guns to 30-mm light cannons, and the bigger guns punch through armored targets up to 3 miles away. The 105-mm cannon can also angle up to 42 degrees, letting it lob explosives over 6 miles. Landing on beaches is never easy, but a landing craft with deadly firepower makes it a lot easier.

Right now, the 18 appears to be just a concept, with small mock-ups appearing at defense trade shows. When asked for more information about the boat, Indonesian defense firm PT Lundin, which owns North Sea Boats, sent along a brochure, so it appears they are at least marketing the idea.

The X18 would hardly be the first tank boat. Starting in the 1930s and going into World War II, Soviet Russia experimented with heavier armed river boats, using already-made tank turrets as the turrets for their riverine vessels. Not just experiments, these ships saw battle, participating in fights on the Black Sea and the Baltic sea. During WWII, the U.S. Navy tried putting tank turrets on landing craft, but found the guns were too heavy and the boat engines too weak. With modern construction techniques, and 70 years of development since, it's unlikely the X18 will have these problems.

http://www.popsci.com/tank-turret-makes-light-boat-deadly-fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> The government has made a plan to double defense budget step by step until 2019, and Parliament has also backed that idea, the news can cheer up @Zarvan a little bit Today..........


Finally some good news by the way what is current budget ??


----------



## initial_d

Reashot Xigattac7100606 said:


> Akhirnya ada berita bhs inggris:
> 
> *Tank Turret Turns Light Boat Into Deadly Fighter*
> From the action figure school of design
> 
> By Kelsey D. Atherton Posted 14 hours ago
> *4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X18 Tank Boat
> 
> PT.Lundin, used with permission
> 
> North Sea Boats’ new X-18 Tank Boat feels like it should be a G.I. Joe toy. The 60-foot long catamaran can travel up rivers, carry a small inflatable boat on its back, and deliver either 20 Marines or Navy SEALs to shore. It also has a tank cannon in a turret on top of the main cabin, and if that isn’t enough, it’s possible to put an automated heavy machine gun turret on top of the tank turret.
> 
> Designed for a crew of four, the Tank Boat punches well above its weight. The smaller turret can be outfitted with guns ranging from 7.62 machine guns to 30-mm light cannons, and the bigger guns punch through armored targets up to 3 miles away. The 105-mm cannon can also angle up to 42 degrees, letting it lob explosives over 6 miles. Landing on beaches is never easy, but a landing craft with deadly firepower makes it a lot easier.
> 
> Right now, the 18 appears to be just a concept, with small mock-ups appearing at defense trade shows. When asked for more information about the boat, Indonesian defense firm PT Lundin, which owns North Sea Boats, sent along a brochure, so it appears they are at least marketing the idea.
> 
> The X18 would hardly be the first tank boat. Starting in the 1930s and going into World War II, Soviet Russia experimented with heavier armed river boats, using already-made tank turrets as the turrets for their riverine vessels. Not just experiments, these ships saw battle, participating in fights on the Black Sea and the Baltic sea. During WWII, the U.S. Navy tried putting tank turrets on landing craft, but found the guns were too heavy and the boat engines too weak. With modern construction techniques, and 70 years of development since, it's unlikely the X18 will have these problems.
> 
> http://www.popsci.com/tank-turret-makes-light-boat-deadly-fighter


I like the comando attack boat the army made rather than this


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Used F-16 jets: A tradeoff 
between quality and quantity *
*Jon Keneddy Ginting, Jakarta | Opinion | Tue, April 28 2015, 6:53 AM
Opinion News






The F-16 jet fighter accident at Halim Perdanakusuma air base recently has again raised questions over the Indonesian Military’s (TNI) choice to acquire used weapon platforms to develop its capability. 

Such a query makes sense despite the fact that the concern normally arises right after an accident happens. The TNI has long been exposed to a situation where it has to compromise on two primary issues regarding its capability development: combat effectiveness and force building.

With the defense budget accounting for less than 1 percent of gross domestic product (GDP) for years, as against the current — and growing — defense and security issues, this tradeoff has posed a constant problem to Indonesian and TNI leaders.

Taking the latest accident as an example, a tradeoff had to be made by the TNI and the Indonesian Defense Ministry when in 2010 the US government offered to grant 24 F-16C/D block 25s that had served within the US Air Force (USAF), including in the Gulf War. 

At about the same time, the TNI had just established its capability development blueprint known as Minimum Essential Force (MEF), describing what it will achieve in the 15-year timeframe of 2009 to 2024. 

The MEF blueprint of the Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU) states that it will need one more fighter squadron to cover the western part of the motherland and also new fighters to replace its aging F-5 Tigers. 

To deal with the first, the government was then forced to compromise between achieving a certain level of combat effectiveness and crew proficiency maintenance — as for so long the limited number of aircraft available had been raising an issue other than aerial protection capability: the degrading skill of the crew.

To cope with the combat effectiveness issue, new jet fighters would have been the choice. The TNI AU would have had combat planes with recent technology and capability that would have equaled, if not exceeded, that of our neighboring countries. 

However, the quantity of jets acquirable with the defense budget provided would have been at most half a squadron, or six. With that small number, pilots would have to queue just to fly to maintain their flying skills, which is risky from the perspective of aviation safety.

The degrading skill of the crew was then another issue, requiring a different approach. This was what the Defense Ministry thought at that time, with some acceptable considerations. 

The more frequently the pilots fly, the higher the skill they will achieve. The higher the skill pilots acquire, the better the combat capability they will bring into aerial warfare, should it happen. 

So what about our aircraft capability compared with development of the capability surrounding us? 

Well, the reason saying “there will be no open, armed conflict within the next two or three decades” might have appeared acceptable, although it is against the global defense philosophy: “Ci vis pacem para bellum,” meaning “If you wish peace prepare for war.”

The point is the TNI AU and the ministry were in a difficult situation at that time, but they had to choose and move forward. 

With some US$400 million (which then increased by $200 million because of the depreciation of the rupiah against the US dollar in 2013), the ministry was exposed to complicated risks inherent in each choice it had to take: having a low quantity of aircraft to cover a very huge aerial territory and subsequently having a lack of crew flying skill on one hand and having a slightly lower capability level than some of our neighboring nations’ on the other hand. 

Given the intelligence forecast of a low possibility of warfare in the region within the next decades, the ministry then preferred to bear the latter.

To be honest, there’s nothing wrong with the decision to take the grant. It was the best option among bad ones and after a comprehensive analysis, the ministry and the TNI AU deemed it was the most valid one. 

Moreover, a grant doesn’t necessarily mean accepting rubbish or used aircraft. Indonesia spent some $600 million to upgrade the capability of those 24 F-16C/D block 25s so they reach a level of F-16C/D block 52+, by improving their structure through an Airframe Structural Integrity Program, which extends the lifetime of the airframe from 8,000 to 12,000 flying hours, improving systems like avionics, weaponry and many others. 

In terms of capability, those F-16s are only slightly different from the Royal Singapore Air Force (RSAF) F-16 block 60+, although that is not an excuse, anyway.

Regarding the US grant, the TNI AU once operated Sikorsky S-58 helicopters granted by the US government in the 1980s until their retirement in 2009 because of the difficulty to find spare parts on the market. 

A better example might be the Bell-47G “Soloy” helicopters granted by the Australian Army back in the 1980s, which are still serving today for the TNI AU’s new helicopter pilots at the Suryadarma air base in Kalijati, West Java.

So, rather than resorting to a blame game, which does not offer a solution, let’s be fair. The decision might seem unrealistic today, but it was valid at the time it was made. 

As long as it was taken after a comprehensive study, it had to be the best solution for the problem at that time. Today we might still be exposed to the same problem, but with a different situation. We might take a different approach and will very likely end up with a different answer.
____________________

Pilots would have to queue just to fly to maintain their flying skills, which is risky from the perspective of aviation safety.
_____________________

The writer works at the Defense Ministry. The views expressed are his own.

- See more at: Used F-16 jets: A tradeoff between quality and quantity | The Jakarta Post*


----------



## Nike

refit progress of Fatahillah class, there is two ships of this class undergoing of major refit and rearmament programme

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

later this year, Indonesian army will receive at least 90 M113 vehicles to be forming an armored infantry brigade.


----------



## Nike

credit pictures lies in the picture itself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 218309


wow, is that Aerostar? How about the advanced one (Heron) I've heard we have planning to brought for one skuadrn, is still any progress?

Anyway, salam kenal buat semuanya sy newbie disini. Sy dari Jakarta, senang akhirnya bisa bergabung dgn teman-teman disini. Dan sbg anggota baru sy mohon bimbingan dari rekan semuanya, maaf klo ada salah kata, Terima kasih..

best regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bhayangkara said:


> wow, is that Aerostar? How about the advanced one (Heron) I've heard we have planning to brought for one skuadrn, is still any progress?
> 
> Anyway, salam kenal buat semuanya sy newbie disini. Sy dari Jakarta, senang akhirnya bisa bergabung dgn teman-teman disini. Dan sbg anggota baru sy mohon bimbingan dari rekan semuanya, maaf klo ada salah kata, Terima kasih..
> 
> best regards,




Yup, Israeli Aerostar. There's no further news for heron, although SIPRI did publish the export deal few years ago.

Welcome aboard! comrade, please to have more Indonesian member here. Enjoy the discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

pr1v4t33r said:


> Yup, Israeli Aerostar. There's no further news for heron, although SIPRI did publish the export deal few years ago.
> 
> Welcome aboard! comrade, please to have more Indonesian member here. Enjoy the discussion.


Yes, I've heard too several years ago, but this is Indonesia we can't expect any news for this one 

Anyway, thanks for your welcome, I have enjoyed in this forum..


----------



## Kamil_baku

madokafc said:


> Squadron 14 Su-35, Squadron 18 Viper, Squadron 19-20 Rafale .....
> 
> anggap aja terawangan si mbak-mbak ngawur yang didapat dari Jin Tomang pedagang Brosch


you talk like Arab sheikh.. it would be very expensive to keep 3 type of jets.. nobody does it anymore...
I wouldnt recommend Russian jets, in India, almost only half of their jets are operational. also their life time circle is low, if you purchase western equipment, you will keep it for next 40 years..


----------



## Nike

Kamil_baku said:


> you talk like Arab sheikh.. it would be very expensive to keep 3 type of jets.. nobody does it anymore...
> I wouldnt recommend Russian jets, in India, almost only half of their jets are operational. also their life time circle is low, if you purchase western equipment, you will keep it for next 40 years..



no, i just mention which aircraft will be in part of which number of fighter squadron they will be assigned off in near future.

Squadron 14 is the name of the squadron, so with the name of 18th and 19th and 20th. So far the negotiation is still goes on, at least for Su-35 we had put them into main programme. 

For the types, yes i would love if my country just keep two high end fighter as the mainstay, but unfortunately it is would be not the cases. And i had the very same thought with you about western made equipments, they had a long operational life cycle, and we had that kind of experiences in the past with our A-4 Skyhawk, Avron Sabre, F-5 Tiger II, OV-10 Bronco and so on..... but unfortunately, politics and other caution and wary method in procurement programme had dictates the other way....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian rescue team conducts aerial search in Himalaya mountain*
Minggu, 3 Mei 2015 15:37 WIB | 776 Views




Nepalese military members helps drop off aid of a Boeing 737 of Indonesian Air Force Special Team in Tribhuvan Airport, Kathmandu, Nepal, Thursday (April 30, 2015 ). (ANTARA/Azi Fitriyanti)
Kathmandu (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian rescue team in Kathmandu, Nepal, conducted an aerial search in Himalaya area namely Langtang on Sunday morning to locate three missing Indonesian climbers in the mountain.

The three missing climbers are Alma Parahita, Kadek Andana and Jeroen Hehuwat.

The team searched the Langtang area by using a helicopter that departed from Tribhuvan Airport at 6.30 a.m. local time.

The team flew to the north east of Kathmandu to Langtang at a height of 3,000 meters above sea level.

They only had two hours to use the rented helicopter because other countries also needed it based on the waiting list.

The team consisted of Indonesian Air Force Special Troops officer Lieutenant Colonel Indan Gilang who is also the chairman of the seach team, Captain Ario Suseno, Captain Santoso, and Indonesian Foreign Ministry staff Sabda Thian and a member of Taruna Hiking Club Benjamin Setiabudi.

Before the team went to Langtang, the Indonesian Foreign Affairs Ministry had contacted the family of the three missing climbers.

The ministry contacted their families through Indonesian Evacuation and Search Center in Kathmandu Guest House of Thamel, Nepal.

Indan has asked the family to pray for the searching process. "We will do our best," Indan said through the telephone.
(Uu.B019/A014) 

Indonesian rescue team conducts aerial search in Himalaya mountain - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Minister of Defense paid visit to Indonesian Army Bukit Barisan First Army Territorial Command

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Joy Sailing KRI Arung Samudra, Surabaya (3/5/15)













.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Coast Guard Ship and Search and Rescue Vessel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Kopassus should continue to improve capabilities: Moeldoko*
Rabu, 29 April 2015 20:34 WIB | 914 Views

General TNI Moeldoko. (ANTARA/M. Agung Rajasa)
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Commander of the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) General Moeldoko has urged all members of the armys special force Kopassus to continue to improve their capabilities and capacity.

Speaking at Kopassus 63th anniversary celebrations on Wednesday, he said improving their capabilities and capacity was crucial to deal with possible threats from home and abroad, including the ISIS radical group.

General Moeldoko called on the armys elite force to reach out to the people more and help to maintain peace, as well.

"As TNI members are trained to be professional peoples soldiers, they must also protect them," he emphasized in his speech at the ceremony at the Kopassus headquarters in Cijantung, East Jakarta.

He noted: "As soldiers, they must continue to improve their discipline, loyalty, character and other values."

In addition, he also reminded them that the world changed constantly, which necessitated quick response from the Kopassus in monitoring situations.

War, he added, was no longer between countries, but also took place within a society that tends to be provoked by ethnic disputes and radical ideology.

"With regard to this context, the Kopassus will become the chief strategic element of the TNI operation command," he affirmed.

To develop and optimize operational capabilities of personnel of the Kopassus and other special forces of the TNI, Moeldoko pointed out that they planned to establish a Special TNI Operation Command. This was part of efforts to optimize the inter-operability of TNI forces, as well as to have a TNI standby force to deal with terrorism.

"The presence of the command will not reduce Kopassuss role structurally," he affirmed.

The general further noted that the Kopassus participation in the Special TNI Operation Command will be represented by Unit 81 to become an integrated three-branch force, along with the Denjaka special force of the navy and the Denbravo special force of the air force, formatted as a task force based on rotation of assignments.

The commemoration of the anniversary was also attended by Vice President M. Jusuf Kalla, cabinet ministers, retired Kopassus officers and former fighters of the Free Aceh Movement (GAM) and the Free Papua Movement (OPM).

_ (Reporting by Syaiful Hakim/H-YH/INE/KR-BSR/A014) _

_Kopassus should continue to improve capabilities: Moeldoko - ANTARA News_


----------



## Nike

credit to flanker93 at kaskus.co.id


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Navy Warship just capture five illegal fishing vessels, most of them came from Thailand


----------



## Nike




----------



## initial_d

kafc said:


> Indonesian Navy Warship just capture five illegal fishing vessels, most of them came from Thailand
> 
> View attachment 218391
> 
> 
> View attachment 218392
> 
> 
> View attachment 218393


We are gonna sink all of them again.....it seem they are to stubborn to understand that we meant business this time......
@madoka, do you have any pic or news about the new klewang progress, i am curious about this ship


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## Nike

initial_d said:


> We are gonna sink all of them again.....it seem they are to stubborn to understand that we meant business this time......
> @madoka, do you have any pic or news about the new klewang progress, i am curious about this ship



no can do, till they are ready to publish it no pics is allowed to get out, it seem Audrey person eager to posting it again......


----------



## Nike

combat SAR exercise


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Finally some good news by the way what is current budget ??



100 trillion Rupiah, I dont know the number in USD, you can use Reuters website to convert the value from Rupiah into USD, actually not too far from Singapore current defense budget ( we are number two in the region in term of defense budget). Maybe a decrease from last year based on USD since our currency is sinking toward USD, but still an increase around 20 % if I am not mistaken compared to last year budget using Rupiah as a base value.


----------



## Nike

Ready to go to Milan

*Upacara Pelepasan Pelayaran*

in Denyut Sabang Merauke, Jawa April 30, 2015 

(Berita Daerah – Surabaya) Sejumlah taruna dan taruni gabungan AAL, Sekolah Tinggi Pelayaran, Sekolah Ringgi Ilmu Pelayaran dan SMK Pelayaran berbaris mengikuti upacara pelepasan pelayaran Kartika Jala Krida World Expo Milano 2015 menggunakan KRI Banjarmasin-592 di Dermaga Ujung Armatim, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Selasa (28/4). Taruna dan Taruni tersebut diberangkatkan ke Milan, Italia dalam rangka mengikuti World Expo Milano 2015 yang berlangsung pada 30April hingga 22 Juli 2015.

(ea/EA/bd-ant)


----------



## Indos

initial_d said:


> We are gonna sink all of them again.....it seem they are to stubborn to understand that we meant business this time......
> @madoka, do you have any pic or news about the new klewang progress, i am curious about this ship



It seems that they will use anti flaming composite for the ship, as current news reveals that Lundin has managed to get this new material. Lighter from the steel but 10 times stronger, it seems that it is the same material which is used for Su-35. We can use the material for KFX, and thus making it 5 gen fighter as composite is a radar absorbent material.


----------



## Nike

Indonesia and Singapore agree to pursue more cooperation in defense related matter

DEFENCE MEDIA CENTER / PPID


----------



## Indos

Bhayangkara said:


> wow, is that Aerostar? How about the advanced one (Heron) I've heard we have planning to brought for one skuadrn, is still any progress?
> 
> Anyway, salam kenal buat semuanya sy newbie disini. Sy dari Jakarta, senang akhirnya bisa bergabung dgn teman-teman disini. Dan sbg anggota baru sy mohon bimbingan dari rekan semuanya, maaf klo ada salah kata, Terima kasih..
> 
> best regards,



Well, welcome bro, I hope this website can benefit your real life as well, at least your English skills, particularly for the writing one, can be much improved here. Other persons life experience can also become another positive thing that we can get from the website as we are not just talking about Military stuff here. Beside military, usual discussed subjects are politics and economics. In here there are some persons who are really expert on those subjects. So, I hope more university students studying those subjects come, so they can broaden their mind and improve their debating skills here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Mandhala CMS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesians in Nepal to return home: TNI Chief*
Senin, 4 Mei 2015 17:11 WIB | 21 Views

General TNI Moeldoko. (ANTARA/M. Agung Rajasa)
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The evacuation process of Indonesian citizens in Nepal after a 7.9-magnitude earthquake devastated the country is running smoothly, and they will soon return to Indonesia, according to National Defense Forces (TNI) Chief General Moeldoko.

"The joint evacuation team has brought together the Indonesian citizens who survived the earthquake in a location, and almost all the victims in Nepal have been properly accounted for," the TNI chief stated at the TNI Headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, on Monday.

Moeldoko remarked that if no obstacle is encountered, the Indonesian citizens, who have been brought together in Nepal, will be flown to their home country on Tuesday. 

However, he added that the whereabouts of three to five Indonesians are still unknown, and therefore, the joint evacuation team will continue to search for them.

"About three to five Indonesians have not been found, and according to the information we have received, they stayed at a hotel before it collapsed during the earthquake," the TNI chief noted.

According to a Reuters report, the confirmed death toll from last Saturdays disaster has risen to 6,250, with 14,357 injured.

No number has been reported about the missing people, but bodies are still being pulled out from the debris of the ruined buildings, while rescue workers have not been able to reach some remote areas.

In the capital Kathmandu, many unclaimed bodies were being quickly cremated due to mounting pressure on the mortuaries. Besides the possibility of disease, the stench of the corpses was spreading through localities where the buildings had collapsed.

Several bodies could be of migrant workers from neighboring India, who were living alone in the Himalayan nation, the local officials noted.

"Morgues are full beyond their capacity, and we have been given instructions to cremate the bodies immediately after they are pulled out," stated Raman Lal, an Indian paramilitary force official working in coordination with the Nepali forces.

Aid has started to slowly reach the remote towns and villages in the mountains and foothills of the impoverished nation.

However, government officials emphasized that efforts to step up the pace of delivery were hampered due to a shortage of supply trucks and drivers as many of them had returned to their villages to help their families.
(Uu.O001/INE/KR-BSR/F001) 

Indonesians in Nepal to return home: TNI Chief - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Australia’s moral posturing at Indonesia is misguided

Prime Minister Tony Abbott promised his government’s foreign policy would focus less on Geneva and more on Jakarta, meaning bilateral relations with key partners would be prioritized over vague and amorphous multilateralism. How ironic then that in a fit of absent-mindedness, Abbott has allowed the execution of two convicted Australian drug traffickers to damage relations with Indonesia. Australia is piqued because Indonesia has rejected attempts to impose Geneva-based human rights morality over Jakarta-sourced domestic law on tackling the scourge of drug trafficking that destroys and blights the lives of millions of impressionable innocents around the world.

The essential facts are not in dispute. The so-called Bali 9 — all Australians — were arrested in April 2005 by Indonesian police on being tipped off by Australian counterparts and convicted of trying to smuggle 8.3 kg of heroin into Australia. Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran, the ringleaders, were sentenced to death and executed 10 years later on April 29. The rest were given prison sentences. The Indonesian criminal justice system may not be as efficient or corruption-free as Australia’s, but few doubt their guilt. Fully aware of the dangers if caught, they took the risk for the sake of the big profits and have paid the ultimate price because the gamble failed.

The earthquake in Nepal is a tragedy. The deaths of two self-serving drug traffickers peddling death-dealing poison is a regrettable outcome resulting from their own criminal folly. Their near canonization is way over the top and makes one wonder if they deserve a state funeral.

The argument of repentance and redemption too is less than persuasive. It truly is impressive how many criminals see the light on being caught and convicted, with those on death row most incentivized. Maybe their remorse and repentance was genuine and not just a convenient conversion on their way to meet their maker. It is just as likely that they would still be trafficking in drugs and destroying the lives of many young Australians had they not been caught. How many times did they succeed in their drug-running and how many drug users did they kill with their product before apprehension? The one silver lining may be that other drug traffickers will be deterred from playing Russian roulette in Southeast Asia.

The pleas for clemency were undermined by the near-hysterical attacks on the integrity of the justice system, the probity of judges and the immorality of the sentence. The strong reaction makes sense only if Australians believe in the innate superiority of their moral framework to which Indonesia should kowtow.

Most “global” norms originated in the ascendancy of Western empires during the era of colonialism. Their spread to the far reaches of the globe reflected the superiority of European firepower. Australians should wake up and smell the coffee: The era of Western ascendancy is fading and there is a global moral rebalancing underway.

Of course, a human right is by definition universal, for it arises from the very fact of us being a human being and does not depend on us belonging to any particular race, religion or gender. The right to life is the most fundamental human right of all, from which flow other rights. But an abstract conception of a human right acquires content only through specific laws and institutions.

Thus every culture abhors, condemns and punishes murder. But the understanding of what constitutes murder varies from one country to another at any given time, and in any one society over centuries of time.

Many people throughout history have rejected fighting for king or country as anathema to their conscience because it involves killing strangers on the orders of their government. Few countries have legalized euthanasia. The subject of abortion arouses strong passions in the right to life and the pro-choice groups. These are all examples where many reasonable people sincerely hold strongly opposed beliefs, based in their conviction that the act concerned amounts to murder.

Capital punishment is regarded as state sanctioned murder by most Westerners, many others, and by the United Nations today, but was not always thus. Even today the U.S. departs from the Western norm. Last year it carried out 35 executions and imposed the death sentence on another 72 people. Saudi Arabia executed 90 people last year. China is generally believed to execute more people annually than the rest of the world combined.

The fact that Australia does not condemn these countries as barbaric leaves it open to charges of hypocrisy and double standards, where its self-proclaimed moral superiority is tempered by calculations of realpolitik. Similarly, as one of the tiny coalition of the willing that attacked, invaded and occupied Iraq, Australia quietly acquiesced to the execution of Saddam Hussein. And Canberra failed to protest when Jakarta executed the perpetrators of the Bali bombing in which large number of Australians were killed.

When Australian citizens are put on death row, Canberra has both a right and the duty to make representations to the host government. The line in the sand is crossed when it seeks to condemn the host government as barbaric and impose penalties of any sort. When democrats disagree on the substance of policy, they can still agree on the procedures by which to settle the dispute.

I have my views on abortion, capital punishment (I would like it abolished everywhere), pacifism, and euthanasia (aging concentrates one’s mind on this subject). I also believe nuclear deterrence to be deeply immoral because it relies on the credible threat to commit mass murder. I have the right to express my views and to try and translate them into public policy through democratic discourse and the ballot box.

I do not have the right to abuse and vilify others as immoral and barbaric if the outcome is not to my liking. I have no right to abandon civility if the outcome is different in other countries. If Australia can descend into name calling and retaliatory gestures because Indonesia carries out the death sentence on drug traffickers, should we in turn we subjected to equivalent abuse by those who hold lawful abortion to be state sanctioned murder? Or are we innately so morally superior that our views are automatically correct and others are savages whose voice and opinions can be summarily disrespected?

It is wrong to take offense because Indonesia has rejected claims to Australian exceptionalism. All countries should show a reciprocal respect for one another’s laws. Foreign Minister Julie Bishop has been measured, discreet and economical in her representations to Jakarta and in expressions of disquiet and regret. Others should take heed.

_Ramesh Thakur is a professor in the Crawford School of Public Policy, Australian National University
Australia's moral posturing at Indonesia is misguided | The Japan Times_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wahhab2701

pr1v4t33r said:


> KRI Rigel 933 spotted near Malta 06.04.2015
> *check 10 more images here:*_ 933 KRI Rigel no 2 - 06.04.2015 - Malta Ship & Action Photos by Capt. Lawrence Dalli_
> 
> View attachment 212966


Any idea, what capability this ship has? I heard that this ship is dedicated for survey. Is it true?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

I don't know the detail. But this ship is a Hydrographic Vessel.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A hydrographic survey ship is a vessel designed to conduct hydrographic research and survey. Nautical charts are produced from this information to ensure safe navigation by military and civilian shipping.

Hydrographic survey vessels also conduct seismic surveys of the seabed and the underlying geology. Apart from producing the charts, this information is useful for detecting geological features which are likely to bear oil or gas. These vessels usually mount equipment on a towed structure, for example, air cannons, used to generate a high pressure shock wave to sound the strata beneath the seabed, or mounted on the keel, for example, a depth sounder.

_*In practice, hydrographic survey vessels are often equipped to perform multiple roles. Some function also as oceanographic research ships. Naval hydrographic survey vessels often do naval research, for example, on submarine detection.*_ - WIKI


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia: No more Mr nice guy

_*Known domestically as a reformer with a winning smile and a common touch, it is ironic that internationally Joko Widodo is gaining a reputation as Indonesia's executioner-in-chief. The new president, elected on a tide of hope last July, has refused to blink in the face of pressure to stop a spate of executions of convicted drug smugglers, most of them foreign.*_

Just past midnight on Wednesday, eight prisoners, from Australia, Brazil and Nigeria, along with one from Indonesia, were taken to a field on the island of Nusa Kambangan off the southern coast of Java and shot by firing squad. Recalling his ambassador to Jakarta, Tony Abbott, Australia's prime minister, called the executions "cruel and unnecessary". Although the two Australian prisoners had admitted being part of a group caught smuggling 18.5 pounds of heroin out of Bali in 2005, advocates asking for clemency said they had shown remorse.

Mr. Widodo, 53, has been resolute, saying foreigners should not interfere in Indonesia's judicial system. "Indonesia is in a drug emergency," he said recently, using figures, questioned by some analysts, suggesting there are more than 4m drug users among the country's 250 million population. "We are not going to compromise for drug dealers," he said. Last week's executions were not the first of his presidency. In January, five foreign drug convicts and one Indonesian were shot. Dozens more sit on death row.

"He is trying to look like a strong leader and believes this will appeal to his base," says Jonathan Pincus, president of the Rajawali Foundation, a think-tank. Indonesia's president, he says, might be trying to "undo a little of the damage" he suffered after a recent high-profile tussle over an appointment that, to many Indonesians, has sullied Mr. Widodo's reformist credentials.

*Proof of progress?*

His tough stance is a long way from the homespun charm that endeared him to many Indonesians and propelled him, against all odds, to the presidency. That has put Mr. Widodo, a former furniture salesman and small-town mayor, in charge of the world's fourth most populous nation with an economy roughly the same size as Britain's.

When he came to office — the first leader since independence from outside the political and military elite — there was enormous hope he could stamp out corruption, knock the bureaucracy into shape and drive through economic change. To many ordinary Indonesians, Mr. Widodo was "one of them" and his rise to power proof of how much the country had progressed since its transition from dictatorship in the late 1990s. Yet even some of his strongest advocates concede that he is struggling.

The president's grim resolve has played well in the majority-Muslim country, where there is little sympathy for drug smugglers and even less for foreign governments perceived as seeking special favours. For Mr. Widodo, though, his sudden conversion to the merits of the death penalty — a topic he barely raised during the election — smacks as much of desperation as strength.

Rather than a crafty politician able to outwit his foes, his detractors see him as a country bumpkin being manipulated by the elite, says Paul Rowland, a consultant in Jakarta. "You've got the Clampetts in charge of the palace," is how he puts such disdain, referring to the _Beverley Hillbillies_, a US television comedy.

In an interview with the Financial Times , just before the executions, Mr. Widodo firmly denied he was being outmanoeuvred, though he was reluctant to talk about alleged setbacks. "This is the Financial Times, not the Political Times," he parried. His smile temporarily extinguished, he ventured: "In politics, sometimes we must compromise."

His political troubles began in January when he nominated Budi Gunawan, a three-star general, to lead the police force. That was widely seen as a sop to Megawati Sukarnoputri, a former president and leader of the Indonesian Democratic Party-Struggle (PDI-P), of which Mr. Widodo is a member. Mr. Gunawan was regarded by many as an old-style political appointment, not the sort of clean technocrat Mr. Widodo had promised. That impression only intensified when the Corruption Eradication Commission named Mr. Gunawan as a suspect in an investigation. He vigorously denied the allegations and his suspect status was overturned by another court before he was made deputy police chief.

As a turf war erupted between the police force and the thinly staffed anti-graft commission, some of Mr. Widodo's supporters were shocked as he stood on the sidelines.

.....................
_*In the interview, Mr. Widodo sought to assure that he was craftier than he appeared. He points to the swift passage of his first budget, which diverted more than $20 billion from fuel subsidies to infrastructure, health and education. "We got 100 per cent approval," he says. "I don't have a problem with parliament."*_

The president laughed off his public dressing down by Mrs. Sukarnoputri. He has been busy winning support from the opposition parties that supported his defeated presidential rival, Prabowo Subianto. Leading members of three of the parties that backed Mr. Subianto now say they want to join Mr. Widodo's governing coalition.

"A lot of people underestimate him," says Hikmahanto Juwana, a professor of law at the University of Indonesia. "Sometimes in Indonesian politics you have to play nice in public," referring to Mr. Widodo's habit of compromising with his enemies.

The fallout from such struggles will help determine how successful Mr. Widodo will be in implementing his economic plans. He is clear that changes are vital. That is not only because the country's potential has long been sapped by corruption and a lack of infrastructure. The World Bank estimated that logistics costs amounted to 27 per cent of gross domestic product in Indonesia in 2013, compared with just 13 per cent in Malaysia and 8 per cent in Singapore.

In addition, Indonesia's economy is now growing at the slowest pace in five years, as falling demand from China has hit exports of coal, palm oil and rubber. After growing for many years at or near 6 per cent and peaking at 6.5 per cent in 2012, GDP expanded by just 5 per cent last year.

Mr. Widodo says Indonesia must find alternative engines of growth now that the days of high commodity prices — which represent more than half of its exports — are over. Domestic consumption, which accounts for about 60 per cent of output, has also shown recent signs of weakness, with sales of cars and motorbikes falling.

*Economic focus*

As the US interest-rate cycle turns and the rupiah weakens, Indonesia remains vulnerable to a repeat of the "taper tantrum" sell-off of 2013, when investors rushed out of emerging markets reliant on foreign financing. With international investors owning nearly 40 per cent of Indonesia's government bonds, even small reversals in sentiment could have an outsized impact on Southeast Asia's biggest economy.

_*Mr. Widodo professes not to be worried. Instead, he says, he will seize on current difficulties as an opportunity to remake the economy. He has already scrapped most fuel subsidies. He wants to shift the economy from what he sees as an over-reliance on consumption towards production and investment.*_ In this light, a weak rupiah, if it helped make manufacturing more competitive, could be a boon, he says.

Another huge challenge is the infrastructure bottleneck. Advisers say that, rather than theorising about policy, Mr. Widodo will seek to clear the path for specific projects, such as the $4 billion Japanese-backed Batang power station in electricity-starved central Java. He has promised to install 35GW of new power plants in the next five years, increasing the country's capacity by 80 per cent.

"Investors always complain about our infrastructure, our power plants, our business permit system and the land acquisition process," he says. "Now I'm concentrating on this."

Analysts are sceptical about whether such solutions can work in practice — or in time to offset possible outflows of hot money. There is no evidence of outflows yet, but there are fears of what will happen when US rates rise.

"As a mayor, Mr. Widodo used to text his people to fix a pothole," says Mr. Rowland. "But you can't do that when you have 34 ministers."

The manpower ministry recently floated the idea — eventually blocked when it reached the president's desk — of requiring foreign workers in the country to pass an exam in the Indonesian language. And the government has said it wants Pertamina, the state-owned oil and gas company, to take over Indonesia's largest gasfield from Total when the contract expires in 2017.

To his critics, these incidents show that Mr. Widodo lacks a grand strategy and proper control over his cabinet. The president seems to believe he can charm his way out of such problems. Addressing foreign investors at a recent World Economic Forum meeting in Jakarta, he asked them to "join me and my people on an incredible journey . . . and to make incredible profits". To much laughter, he added: "And if you have any problems, call me."

Foreign investors want him to deliver. When pushed, Mr. Widodo offers a non-committal "time will tell", though barring a political earthquake he has at least four-and-a-half more years to make good on his promises.

Many Indonesians are keeping the faith. "Everything still probably looks like business as usual because the president just started," says Dani, who works at Jakarta's Sunda Kelapa port. "But I'm still optimistic he will make a change in the future — because he's a good guy."

*Making enemies: a foreign policy designed to pay dividends*

Mr. Widodo's resolve to push ahead with the executions of mostly foreign drug convicts despite international condemnation is indicative of how he has shifted Indonesia's foreign policy since becoming president.

His predecessor, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, promoted a policy of "a thousand friends and zero enemies" designed to mollify critics and avoid tough issues. Mr. Yudhoyono was keen to win international approval and placed an unofficial moratorium on capital punishment, helping to underline his credentials as a conciliator and win him several international awards.

But _*Mr. Widodo has taken a more transactional view of foreign policy, centred around three goals: upholding sovereignty, protecting citizens abroad and promoting trade and investment.*_

_*"Many friends should bring many benefits," he said after his first overseas trip in November. The implication is that he is much more willing than Mr. Yudhoyono to upset other nations if it means promoting Indonesia's core interests.*_

Mr. Widodo's advisers are focusing their investment promotion efforts on China, Japan and South Korea, which are all keen to deepen their footprint in Southeast Asia.

Tom Lembong, a private equity investor who advises Mr. Widodo on economic policy, believes that despite the blowback of the executions, the president's focus on attracting international investment will pay dividends. "The president is in showcase mode, trying to get capital in and demonstrate his abilities through concrete achievements in the field," he says.

Indonesia: No more Mr nice guy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harkness

*Indonesian Navy’s Vessel Pays Visit to Kochi, India*






*A Hydrography Vessel of the Indonesian Navy, KRI Rigel (993), paid a three day visit to Kochi from April 29 to May 2. *
When the vessel arrived in port, the Commanding Officer, KRI Rigel Lt Cdr Muhammad Wirda Prayogo called on Rear Admiral RB Pandit, Chief of Staff, Southern Naval Command. Various professional interactions have been planned between the visiting ship and the units of Southern Naval Command during the visit. These interactions included the exchange of visits by specialist officers and men from both the navies to each other’s asset.

KRI Rigel, constructed in France, is a new survey ship equipped with state of art Hydrographic sensors-equipment like Autonomous Underwater vehicle, Remotely Operated Underwater Robot etc. The ship is on a passage to Sabang, Indonesia, post her induction in France. The last port visited by the ship before arriving Kochi was Jeddah.

Indonesian Navy’s Vessel Pays Visit to Kochi, India | Naval Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Women Empowerment #

Lets see the beauty found in our defense industry, after Lizza Lundin, I want to introduce this lady,

*Wiwiek Sarwi Astuti, CEO of PT Infra RCS*









*Some old news about PT Infra RCS*

"The Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) will equip a total of four Ahmad Yani (Van Speijk)-class guided missile frigates and one Kapitan Pattimura (Parchim I)-class corvette with low-probability-of-intercept (LPI) naval radars.

The radars will be built by Indonesian naval sensor manufacturer PT Infra RCS, company officials told [i>IHS Jane's on 11 April.

The company describes its equipment, the IRCS LPI Radar, as a stealthy sea-based X-band (SBX) radar with frequency modulated continuous wave technology."

The vessels now equipped with the radar are the guided missile frigates KRI _Ahmad Yani_ and KRI _Abdul Halim_Perdanakusuma. Both began upgrade works in December 2013. Undergoing the equipment fixture currently are similar vessels in class KRI _Yos Sudarso_ , KRI _Oswald Siahaan_ and the Kapitan Pattimura-class corvette KRI _Sultan Taha_ .

Besides LPI naval radars, the company has also won a contract to equip _Oswald Siahaan_ and _Yos Sudarso_ with naval electronic support measures (ESM) systems that can detect electromagnetic emissions from electronic devices on enemy ships such as radar, communications equipment, jammers and missile targeting systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

U.S. considers Indonesia World`s Islamic Development Center

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The United States Muslim delegation to Indonesia considers the country the center for the development of Islam as Muslims here always campaign for peace and tolerance in dealing with the current global challenges.

_*"Indonesia is the worlds center for Islamic development. This was the main theme raised in all the programs conducted by the United States Muslim delegation in Jakarta for five days, from April 27 to May 1,"*_ Indonesian Ambassador to the U. S. Budi Bowoleksono said in a press release received by Antara in here on Monday.

Bowoleksono added that the theme was of crucial importance, especially in the midst of the current situation in the world where Islam was being used to achieve political goals through violent means.

"Various acts of radicalism and extremism that we see today have nothing to do with the teachings of a particular religion," he emphasized.

According to Ambassador Bowoleksono, the program to showcase a peaceful and tolerant Islam to the entire world was initiated by the Indonesian Embassy in the U. S., along with the Office of the U. S. Special Envoy to Muslim Communities.

Moreover, the U. S. Muslim delegation to Indonesia included representatives of governments, youths, entrepreneurs, members of the mass media and academics.

They were businessman/CEO of Ethan Allen Farooq Kathwari, Media and Communications Consultant Mustafa Tameez, educators and managers of Islamic universities in the U. S. Jihad Turk, and an activist of the U. S. Islamic Community, Alejandro Beutel.

The primary purpose of their visit to Indonesia was to give a strong message to the Muslim community in the country that Islam in the U. S. has an equal opportunity to grow and flourish in western countries, including in the United States.

"The perception that Islam and Muslims in the United States are subjected to discrimination is not entirely true and must be corrected. In fact, two Muslims members of the U. S. Congress are members of the Indonesian Caucus in the congress," he pointed out.

During its visit, the U. S. delegation met with Muslim religious leaders of Indonesian Islamic organizations, interfaith leaders, Muslim teachers, Muslim youths, as well as students and the representatives of the government.

The U. S. Muslim leaders asked Indonesian Muslims to become leaders to promote peaceful and tolerant Islam, which is an inherent characteristic in Indonesians.

_*"Indonesia, as the largest Muslim country and the third-largest democratic country in the world, can be the center for the development of Islam,"*_ the U. S. Special Envoy to Muslim Communities, who was the chairperson of the U. S. Muslim delegation to Indonesia, Shaarik Zaafar affirmed.

U.S. considers Indonesia World`s Islamic Development Center - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhayangkara

Indos said:


> Well, welcome bro, I hope this website can benefit your real life as well, at least your English skills, particularly for the writing one, can be much improved here. Other persons life experience can also become another positive thing that we can get from the website as we are not just talking about Military stuff here. Beside military, usual discussed subjects are politics and economics. In here there are some persons who are really expert on those subjects. So, I hope more university students studying those subjects come, so they can broaden their mind and improve their debating skills here.


Sorry for my late respons sir, and Thanks for your input.. Yeah, I am passive and still struggle in English sir. But after nearly two years I visited this forum as reader, at least my reading skills has much improved, but still much to learn in writings 
And yes, after joining here there much somethings that I have learned and can be used as an example, one is from your experience and from all Indonesian friends here.
Also, one of my interest here is to get more informations and news about military development as well as international political relations issue. And for that I am looking forward to learn from you all.,

Salam..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Bhayangkara said:


> Sorry for my late respons sir, and Thanks for your input.. Yeah, I am passive and still struggle in English sir. But after nearly two years I visited this forum as reader, at least my reading skills has much improved, but still much to learn in writings
> And yes, after joining here there much somethings that I have learned and can be used as an example, one is from your experience and from all Indonesian friends here.
> Also, one of my interest here is to get more informations and news about military development as well as international political relations issue. And for that I am looking forward to learn from you all.,
> 
> Salam..



Walaikum salam, yeah you are right buddy, usually I will get a little hot in my brain if reading too many English article or watching English news program too long. Not any more now...... , btw your English is good enough though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

madokafc said:


> *Indonesians in Nepal to return home: TNI Chief*
> Senin, 4 Mei 2015 17:11 WIB | 21 Views
> 
> General TNI Moeldoko. (ANTARA/M. Agung Rajasa)
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The evacuation process of Indonesian citizens in Nepal after a 7.9-magnitude earthquake devastated the country is running smoothly, and they will soon return to Indonesia, according to National Defense Forces (TNI) Chief General Moeldoko.
> 
> "The joint evacuation team has brought together the Indonesian citizens who survived the earthquake in a location, and almost all the victims in Nepal have been properly accounted for," the TNI chief stated at the TNI Headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, on Monday.
> 
> Moeldoko remarked that if no obstacle is encountered, the Indonesian citizens, who have been brought together in Nepal, will be flown to their home country on Tuesday.
> 
> However, he added that the whereabouts of three to five Indonesians are still unknown, and therefore, the joint evacuation team will continue to search for them.
> 
> "About three to five Indonesians have not been found, and according to the information we have received, they stayed at a hotel before it collapsed during the earthquake," the TNI chief noted.
> 
> According to a Reuters report, the confirmed death toll from last Saturdays disaster has risen to 6,250, with 14,357 injured.
> 
> No number has been reported about the missing people, but bodies are still being pulled out from the debris of the ruined buildings, while rescue workers have not been able to reach some remote areas.
> 
> In the capital Kathmandu, many unclaimed bodies were being quickly cremated due to mounting pressure on the mortuaries. Besides the possibility of disease, the stench of the corpses was spreading through localities where the buildings had collapsed.
> 
> Several bodies could be of migrant workers from neighboring India, who were living alone in the Himalayan nation, the local officials noted.
> 
> "Morgues are full beyond their capacity, and we have been given instructions to cremate the bodies immediately after they are pulled out," stated Raman Lal, an Indian paramilitary force official working in coordination with the Nepali forces.
> 
> Aid has started to slowly reach the remote towns and villages in the mountains and foothills of the impoverished nation.
> 
> However, government officials emphasized that efforts to step up the pace of delivery were hampered due to a shortage of supply trucks and drivers as many of them had returned to their villages to help their families.
> 
> Hope they who still missings can be found safely, and return to their family soon..


Hope they who still missings can be found safely, and return to their Family soon..



Indos said:


> Walaikum salam, yeah you are right buddy, usually I will get a little hot in my brain if reading too many English article or watching English news program too long. Not any more now...... , btw your English is good enough though.


My English looking goods is because Google translate sir, hehe..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Military Ties with Foreign Countries Unaffected by Executions


Indonesian military (TNI) commander Gen. Moeldoko said the recent executions of drug convicts would not affect TNI’s military and defend ties with other countries.

“Our military ties with Australia are unaffected, and we have sound relations with Brazil as well because we purchased primary weaponry defense system (alutsista),” he said at the TNI headquarters in Cilangkap, Jakarta, on Monday, May 4, 2015.

According to him, the military would not always respond to the government’s decisions with strong reactions, and that there were times the TNI would resort to soft responses. He said when the government was having a heated relationship with a foreign nation, the military would still keep its cooperation with the latter’s military.

“The TNI has a role of being the counterweight between national interests and military ties,” he said.

The government executed eight drug convicts early on Wednesday, viz. Martin Anderson (Nigeria), Raheem Agbajee Salame (Nigeria), Okwudili Oyatanze (Nigeria), Sylvester Obiekwe Nwolise (Nigeria), Rodrigo Gularte (Brazil), Andrew Chan (Australia), Myuran Sukumaran (Australia), and Zainal Abidin (Indonesia).

Two other condemned inmates who were initially included on the execution list, Mary Jane Fiesta Veloso (the Philippines) and Serge Areski Atlaoi (France), managed to dodge the firing squad as the government decided to put off their executions, pending the ending of their legal process.

The Wednesday executions have drawn the ire of several countries, including Australia, Brazil and the Netherlands, whose citizens were among the executed. 

Military Ties with Foreign Countries Unaffected by Executions | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Anoa amphibious APC





Flying Boat UAV - OS Wifanusa


----------



## Nike

Indonesian National Police is interested to acquire KCR 60 from PT PAL
PAL INDONESIA : : :


----------



## Nike

*KRI Banjarmasin*Sejumlah personil TNI AL menyambut Kapal Republik Indonesia (KRI) Banjarmasin-592 setibanya di Dermaga Pelabuhan Belawan Medan, Sumut, Senin (4/5). Kedatangan KRI Banjarmasin itu untuk melaksanakan operasi Kartika Jala Krida (KJK) guna mengikuti kegiatan World Expo Milano 2015 di Italia yang mempromosikan budaya Indonesia sekaligus mengimplementasikan visi menjadi poros maritim dunia.(ANTARA FOTO/Septianda Perdana)






*KRI Banjarmasin*Sejumlah personil TNI AL menyambut Kapal Republik Indonesia (KRI) Banjarmasin-592 setibanya di Dermaga Pelabuhan Belawan Medan, Sumut, Senin (4/5). Kedatangan KRI Banjarmasin itu untuk melaksanakan operasi Kartika Jala Krida (KJK) guna mengikuti kegiatan World Expo Milano 2015 di Italia yang mempromosikan budaya Indonesia sekaligus mengimplementasikan visi menjadi poros maritim dunia. (ANTARA FOTO/Septianda Perdana)


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia to issue regulation on illegal fishing*
Senin, 4 Mei 2015 23:40 WIB | 952 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government will issue a presidential regulation on illegal, unreported and unregulated (IUU) fishing, similar to the one implemented in the United States, Minister of Fisheries and Maritime Resources Susi Pudjiastuti said.

"There will be a presidential regulation on IUU fishing, like in the U. S.," the minister affirmed here on Monday.

Pudjiastuti added that the regulation will integrate officials and related institutions, such as law enforcement agencies and customs offices.

By implementing the regulation, discrepancies among institutions dealing with law enforcement issues will no longer prevail.

Furthermore, the minister has asked all stakeholders, such as entrepreneurs, to apply the traceability mechanism to their fish catch.

"We will issue a ministerial regulation on traceability," she stated.

Earlier, Directorate General for Fisheries and Marine Resources Supervision Asep Burhanudin said that in 2015, the institution had made 62 arrests for illegal fishing.

"As many as 28 Indonesian fishing vessels and 34 foreign fishing boats were detained," he added.

Among the foreign fishing boats, 19 were Vietnamese, seven were from the Philippines, four were from Thailand, and four others belonged to Malaysians, Burhanudin noted. 

(T.KR-LWA/INE/B003)

EDITED BY INE .

Indonesia to issue regulation on illegal fishing - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian, South Korean officials meet to discuss in KFX*
By: GREG WALDRONSINGAPORE Source: Flightglobal.com 7 hours ago







Jakarta has reiterated its commitment as a partner in South Korea’s KFX indigenous fighter programme.

The Indonesian defence ministry released a statement on the programme following a visit to Indonesia by representatives of Seoul’s Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA).

"To overcome the problems that arise in the implementation of cooperation in KFX / IFX, it is necessary that the programme receive supervision from both countries. The Government of Indonesia has provided direction to PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) to implement the programme well ", says Lt Gen Prabowo Ediwan.

It adds that that DAPA is working with Korea Aerospace Industries - which was recently awarded preferred bidding status to develop and build the fighter - to ascertain the role of PTDI in the programme.

The KFX is envisaged as a two-engined fighter that is more advanced than the Lockheed Martin F-16, but not up to the standard of types such as the F-35 Lightning II. It will replace obsolescent types in the Korean air force’s inventory, namely the McDonnell Douglas F-4 Phantom and Northrop F-5.

The Indonesian government has a 20% share in the KRW8.5 trillion ($8.3 billion) programme. Seoul is expected to order 120 examples of the KFX, and Indonesia 80.

​Indonesian, South Korean officials meet to discuss in KFX - 5/5/2015 - Flight Global

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Homegrown AEW&C draws nations*
_




Many countries are eyeing India’s ‘Eye in the sky,’ the home-grown Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) system developed by DRDO’s Centre for Airborne Systems (CABS), Bengaluru. They include countries like South Africa, Brazil and Indonesia among others_
*
BENGALURU: *Somewhere in the western sector, an aircraft which could pass off for a business jet except for its extended nose cone and a turret-shaped contraption above the cockpit has been flying scores of sorties before joining the Indian Air Force (IAF)’s fleet, *but it has already caught the fancy of several countries—South Africa, Brazil and Indonesia—among others.*

*The home-grown Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) system, the critical ‘Eye-in-the-sky’ developed by DRDO’s Centre for Airborne Systems (CABS), Bengaluru, is only a step away from induction by the IAF, having flown more than 300 test sorties over different cities. Once airborne, the aircraft can fly continuously for five hours, or double that duration after air-to-air refueling. It can track several hundred targets simultaneously in the air and on the ground, some even 350 km away, thus dramatically enhancing the strike capability of IAF’s fighter jets.*

*Add to it the cost advantage: this AEW&C costs half the price paid by the country’s neighbours for a similar system. *“It is more complex than Tejas because it is a software-intensive project which involves integration of the radar and other systems. All the challenges have been addressed well by Dr Christopher (director, CABS) and his team. Our AEW&C has a lot of export potential,” Dr V.K. Aatre, former DRDO chief and head of the mid-term review committee of the project, told _Deccan Chronicle_. 






*Sources in the ministry of defence said South Africa, Brazil and Indonesia have written to the Union government enquiring about the AEW&C — not just for military operations but for homeland security and identification of new fish schools as well. In fact, representatives of Embraer S A, the Brazilian aerospace behemoth which has provided the EMB-145 aircraft for AEW&C project, have discussed the possibility of forging a partnership to produce the system and export it during Aero India 2015.*

*And Dr V.S. Arunachalam, former scientific adviser to the defence minister, who initiated this project, says AEW’s induction by the IAF would help in 360 degree coverage, an advantage superior to a thousand ground-based radars. ‘‘Its power will be felt by the adversary because it also has electronic counter-counter measures (ECCM). We had to go through some difficulties, including a crash, but we have an indigenous system which will help open up the land and skies of the enemy,’’ he added.*

DRDO has spent about Rs 2,000 crore over a decade for development of three systems, including acquisition of Embraer aircraft, setting up the infrastructure and flight testing. Recently, the Defence Acquisition Council headed by defence minister Manohar Parrikar has sanctioned Rs 5,000 crore for the AWACS programme, a more advanced system to be integrated into six wide-bodied aircraft. The advanced version too would be developed CABS, Bengaluru, sources added.

Source:- Homegrown AEW&C draws nations | The Asian Age

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 218711
> 
> View attachment 218712
> 
> View attachment 218713



this police or TNI?

@Jakartans@PkDef your guess


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> this police or TNI?



Punya gegana

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Penyisiran Kelompok Bersenjata*Anggota polisi bersenjata lengkap melakukan penyisiran memburu kelompok sipil bersenjata di salah satu kawasan, Kuta Baro, Kabupaten Aceh Besar, Aceh, Selasa (5/5). Polda Aceh mengerahkan sekitar 200 personil memburu kelompok bersenjata, Din Minimi, yang selama ini diduiga telah melakukan sejumlah tindakan kriminal. (ANTARA FOTO/Ampelsa)







*Penyisiran Kelompok Bersenjata*Anggota polisi bersenjata lengkap melakukan penyisiran memburu kelompok sipil bersenjata di salah satu kawasan, Kuta Baro, Kabupaten Aceh Besar, Aceh, Selasa (5/5). Polda Aceh mengerahkan sekitar 200 personil memburu kelompok bersenjata, Din Minimi, yang selama ini diduiga telah melakukan sejumlah tindakan kriminal. (ANTARA FOTO/Ampelsa)







*Sipil Bersenjata Tertembak*Kabid Humas Polda Aceh, AKBP T Saladin, menjenguk salah seorang kelompok sipil bersenjata yang mengalami luka tembak dalam kontak senjata dengan polisi saat dirawat di Rumah Sakit Bhayakara, Banda Aceh, Selasa (5/5). Kontak tembak polisi dengan kelompok bersenjata, Din Minimi pada Senin (4/5) malam di salah satu wilayah, Aceh Besar, berhasil melumpuhkan salah seorang sipil bersenjata dan beberapa orang lainnya masih dalam pengejaran aparat keamanan. (ANTARA FOTO/Ampelsa)


----------



## Nike

Indonesian President with several CEO from various US based MNC, including GE, Unilever and so on. This is one of pre eliminary talks before Jokowi paid visit to USA in May or June this year. Honeywell and Boeing is obliged to giving Transfer of technology towards Indonesia as part of Apache deal, including the research of advanced guided FFAR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Instagram photos for tag #indonesianmilitary | Iconosquare

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia sends LPD to European expo in show of shipbuilding capabilities*

*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
04 May 2015





Indonesia is sending Makassar-class multirole landing platform dock KRI Banjarmasin (592) - sister ship of KRI Banda Aceh (seen here in Surabaya) - to Europe for the first time. Source: IHS/Ridzwan Rahmat
The Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has dispatched its Makassar-class multirole landing platform dock (LPD) ship, KRI_Banjarmasin_ (592), to Milan for the 2015 World Expo.

A source close to the TNI-AL confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ on 4 May that this marks the first time that the TNI-AL's Makassar class has been deployed to Europe. The vessel left the naval base at Ujung, Surabaya, on 30 April and will make scheduled stops in Cochin in India, Djibouti, and Alexandria in Egypt on its way to Milan.

In a media interview arranged to mark the vessel's send-off, TNI-AL Eastern Fleet spokesperson Colonel Suradi Agung Slamet described the deployment as an opportunity for Indonesia to showcase its naval shipbuilding capabilities. "The event is being attended by participants from 145 countries including Indonesia. It is a good opportunity to show what Indonesians are capable of producing," he said.

According to _IHS Jane's Fighting Ships_ , _Banjarmasin_ was the first LPD to have been constructed indigenously in Surabaya by state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL; it is based on a design by South Korea's Dae Sun. The 122 m vessel was commissioned in November 2009 and has the capacity to transport up to 507 troops and two landing craft for vehicles and personnel (LCVPs).

Indonesia sends LPD to European expo in show of shipbuilding capabilities - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*TNI to set up joint special operations force*
Selasa, 5 Mei 2015 20:46 WIB | 184 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) plans to set up a joint special operations unit comprising elite forces of the army, navy and air force.

"What we are going to set up is not a special force but a joint special operations command," TNI Chief General Moeldoko said after dedicating a TNI museum at the TNI Headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, on Tuesday.

He added that the joint special operations command will be capable of being deployed swiftly in case of an internal or foreign threat, and it will also be deployed to overcome emergency situations.

"All countries that deal with an environment like ours should have special operations units. They should be prepared well and kept on standby," he stated.

The first batch of the unit, he pointed out, will be deployed to standby in Sentul area in Bogor, West Java, for the first six months.

"They will be stationed at certain locations and will be provided with accommodation and logistics so they are always ready for when the TNI commander needs them. In case there is a threat, the commander can caution them," the general explained.

Moeldoko further noted that the joint special operations command will be established as part of the TNIs responsibility towards the government, state and nation.

He affirmed that all personnel of the command will be great people with special capabilities.

"The commander will deploy the unit only in the interest of the state," he remarked.

The first batch of the command will be led by the general commander of the armys special force, Kopassus.

"Later, it may be led by the chief of the navys Marine Corps and then by the chief of the air forces special force, Paskhas. It will be done on a rotation basis," he said, adding that the force will be ready in case it is needed within a matter of minutes or even seconds.

Stating that the maximum strength of the force will be 70, General Moeldoko opined that their capabilities were more important than their number.

_ (Reporting by Syaiful Hakim/Uu.H-YH/INE/KR-BSR/A014)_

_TNI to set up joint special operations force - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia – AIM-9X-2 Sidewinder Missiles*

WASHINGTON, May 5, 2015 - The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to Indonesia for AIM-9X-2 Sidewinder Missiles and associated equipment, parts and logistical support for an estimated cost of $47 million. The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale today.

*The Government of Indonesia has requested a possible sale of 30 AIM-9X-2 Sidewinder Block II All-Up-Round Missiles, 20 AIM-9X-2 Captive Air Training Missiles (CATM), 2 CATM-9X-2 Block II Tactical Missile Guidance Units, 4 CATM-9X-2 Block II Guidance Units, and 2 Dummy Air Training Missiles, containers, test sets and support equipment, spare and repair parts, publications and technical documents, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical assistance, and other related elements of logistics and program support. The estimated cost is $47 million.*

This proposed sale will contribute to the foreign policy objectives and national security interests of the United States by making Indonesia more capable of defeating threats to regional stability and strengthening its homeland defense. It will lessen the probability that Indonesia will need to rely upon deployment of U.S. combat forces to maintain or restore stability in the region.

The proposed sale also will improve Indonesia’s capability in current and future coalition efforts. Acquisition of the AIM-9X missile supports Indonesia’s efforts to become a more capable defensive force and will also provide key elements required for interoperability with U.S. forces. Indonesia should have no difficulty absorbing this new capability into its armed forces.

The proposed sale of this weapon system will not alter the basic military balance in the region.

The principal contractor will be Raytheon Missile Systems Company in Tucson, Arizona. There are no known offset requirements in connection with this potential sale.
Implementation of this proposed sale may require the assignment of additional U.S. Government or contractor personnel to Indonesia on a temporary basis in conjunction with program technical and management oversight and support requirements.

There will be no adverse impact on U.S. defense readiness as a result of this proposed sale.

This notice of a potential sale is required by law and does not mean the sale has been concluded.

Indonesia – AIM-9X-2 Sidewinder Missiles | The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

(Berita Daerah – Makassar) Pasukan TNI AU melakukan upacara memperingati hari ulang tahun (HUT) ke-69 TNI AU di Apron Glaktika Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin, Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Kamis (9/4). ANTARA FOTO/Sahrul Manda
TS3002 ???




(Berita Daerah – Banyuwangi) Prajurit pasukan khusus Intai Amfibi Marinir TNI AL melakukan “Swamp Forest Patrol” atau patroli dalam rawa kawasan hutan bakau Parang Kursi, Lampon, Pesanggaran, Banyuwangi, Jawa Timur, Rabu (8/4). Latihan tersebut merupakan bagian dari Latihan Standar Kemampuan Perorangan Dasar (SKPD) dan Latihan Standar Kemampuan Perorangan Lanjutan (SKPL), yang terdiri dari menembak reaksi dan barikade, menembak tempur offensif serta melaksanakan patroli intai tempur dan taktik kondisi tertentu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

In Australia at AASAM championship, in which our Armed Force are always win since 2008, similar result just like in ASEAN shooting military championship. At AASAM 2014 we get 32 Gold Medals, 20 Silver Medals, and 15 Bronze Medals.






*Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting*
The purpose of Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting is to improve Army operational capability through a rigorous, challenging and combat focused skill at arms competition.

Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting (AASAM) is a combat focused skill at arms competition that encompasses current in-service small arms systems, competed at individual and unit levels.

The competition is designed to allow for the assessment of current in-service small arms system capabilities, equipment and targetry, and training analysis of combat shooting techniques, weapon training doctrine, and small arms practices.

AASAM identifies the best combat marksmen for selection in the Australian Army Combat Shooting Team (AACST), to represent the Australian Army at overseas international skill at arms competitions. The Champion Shot of the Army is also contested.

AASAM consists of four major components: 
• An Open Sniper Competition, where Army and International sniper pairs compete against each other, 
• The Champion Shot of the Army, Navy and Air Force, where Top marksmen compete to be recognised as the top shot, 
• Individual and Team events, where up to 14 teams from Forces Command, and unit teams across the Army, Navy and Air Force compete against each other, and 
• The international competition where up to 18 International Teams compete. 

AASAM Entry AASAM is open to Unit and Brigade teams and invited International teams. Royal Australian Navy and Royal Australian Air Force teams may enter the Unit or Brigade (Formation) competition. Members of other services or other nation's armed forces serving with Australian Defence Force (ADF) units are permitted to enter as part of the Unit/Brigade team. Internationals serving with ADF Units selected for an International team cannot form part of an ADF Team.

Divisions 
AASAM has three Divisions of which ADF members may be selected for more than one Division: 

Unit: 4 to 5 firers and 1 non shooting Team Captain or Administration Staff 
Brigade: 8 to 10 firers and up to 2 non shooting Team Captain and/or Administration Staff 
International: 8 to 12 firers and up to 5 non shooting Team Captain and/or Administration Staff. In addition to this, two firers for the Sniper competition are allowed.

Maximum Entries A maximum of 320 competitors can contest the AASAM competition. Members of a team in excess of the team allocation will be asked to reduce numbers.

Team Entry 
The number of firers forming a team for each Division is as follows:

Unit: 
Service Rifle - 4 firers (all may fire for individual honours and awards) 
Service Pistol - 2 Firers (all may fire for individual honours and awards) 
LSW - 1 Firer 

Brigade: 
Service Rifle - 8 firers (all may fire for individual honours and awards) 
Service Pistol - 4 Firers (all may fire for individual honours and awards) 
LSW - 4 Firers only 

International: 
Service Rifle - 8 firers (all may fire for individual honours and awards) 
Service Pistol - 4 Firers (all may fire for individual honours and awards) 
LSW - 4 Firers only 

Team Entry Form: There are two entry forms to be completed during the march-in process - Individual/Team Entry Form and the Brigade/International Service Rifle Championship Entry Form. Information on how to complete the entry forms is attached to the forms however; the Director Competition will assist all Team Captains to complete the forms.

Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting - Australian Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Pindad ties up with three countries for arms production*
Tuesday, 03 February 2015, 14:31 WIB 

Antara/Widodo S. Jusuf




A vehicle produced by PT Pindad (Persero)

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- Indonesian state-owned arms manufacturing firm PT Pindad has invited a number of countries to cooperate in the production of equipment for the country's main weaponry system.

"The development of cooperation with Germany, Turkey and Belgium will commence this year, in addition to transfer deals," the new presidentdirector of the company, Silmy Karim, said before attending a meeting between the working committee on state capital participation with Commission XI of the House of Representatives (DPR) here on Monday.

*He affirmed that Pindad would cooperate with Rheinmetall of Germany to produce tank ammunition, with FNSS of Turkey to develop medium-sized tanks, and also with Cockerill Maintenance & Ingenierie SA Defence (CMI) to produce 90mm and 105mm caliber turrets.*

"The cooperation is being established with countries that are known in the world for their expertise in tank and arms technologies. These ties will be flexible and can also be in the form of cooperation in products or operations, or a joint company," he pointed out.

Karim, who was inaugurated as the company's president director on December 22, 2014, stated that the cooperation was also aimed at meeting domestic demand, besides technology transfer.

"Many countries offered to establish cooperation, but we chose these countries," he remarked, adding that Pindad has sought cooperation with other countries, as well, because of its limited resources.

Moreover, to produce equipment for Indonesia's main weapon system in 2015, the company needs some Rp4.7 trillion.

"It is believed that a funding of Rp700 billion will be allocated for the venture in the 2015 national budget, while some Rp100 will be from internal coffers, and the rest, from partners," he affirmed.

Furthermore, Commission XI of the parliament and Pindad are discussing the government's plan to inject Rp700 billion in 2015 to the company to improve its production lines (Rp593.5 billion) and the development of itsindustrial product business to support the government's maritime axis program (Rp66.5 billion).

Rp25 billion meanwhile will be allocated to develop production and facilities for learning centers, while another Rp15 billion will be provided for human resource development.

If the government capital participation is disbursed, Pindad will set a revenue target of Rp4.035 trillion for 2019, up from Rp2.1 trillion projected for 2015, he noted.

The company's net profit in 2019 is estimated to be Rp200.7 billion, which is higher than the estimated Rp85.3 trillion for 2015.

Pindad ties up with three countries for arms production | Republika Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Welcome Home Rigel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Credit : anton sutrisno
















New Squadron

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Adding same bigger pics @anas_nurhafidz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia looks to procure Japan's US-2 aircraft
_Indonesia looks to procure Japan's US-2 aircraft - IHS Jane's 360_

Indonesia and Japan are looking to develop a procurement plan featuring Indonesia's potential purchase of ShinMaywa Industries' US-2 amphibious search-and-rescue (SAR) aircraft, according to the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD).

An MoD statement said that Indonesian Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and Indonesia's ambassador to Japan, Yusron Ihza Mahendra, discussed the potential US-2 procurement on 5 May.

It added that any move to buy the US-2 would be linked to the defence memorandum of understanding (MoU) signed by Indonesia and Japan in March that outlines a commitment from both countries to collaborate on military equipment and technologies.

Citing Mahendra, the MoD said that the Japanese government was "waiting for systems specifications required and a purchase plan from the government of Indonesia".


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

(Berita Daerah – Jakarta) Sejumlah anggota Komando Pasukan Katak mengikuti simulasi pembebasan sandera pada sebuah kapal yang dibajak di Laut Jakarta, Senin (6/4). Simulasi itu dilakukan dalam rangkaian upacara penyematan brevet kehormatan kepada Panglima Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat dan Panglima Komando Armada RI Kawasan Timur.(ea/EA/bd-ant)


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* 2 Prototype Medium Tank will be Completed in 37 Months *



Two countries sign agreement for design and manufacture of 2 prototype medium-weight tanks (photo : Defense Studies)

*Turkey, Indonesia agree to develop medium-weight tank*
Turkey and Indonesia have signed an agreement to jointly develop and produce a medium-weight tank, Turkey’s Undersecretary for Defense Industries announced Thursday.

The two countries signed an agreement for the design and manufacture of 2 prototype medium-weight tanks. Intellectual property rights will belong to both countries, the Undersecretary said in a statement.

The deal, *which will be completed in 37 months*, also included manufacturing one body tank to be used in mine tests.
Under the program, surveillance activities will be perfomed by an executive committee which will be established by the Ministry of National Defense of Indonesia and Turkey’s Undersecretariat for Defense Industries.

Turkish FNSS Defense Systems, the leading land combat systems company in Turkey, will provide job training to Indonesia's state-owned PT Pindad for the medium-weight tank’s design and production.

The first prototype will be produced in Turkey with the participation of PT Pindand’s engineers and the second prototype will be produced in Indonesia by PT Pindad.

(Anadolu Agency)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

Reashot Xigwin said:


> * 2 Prototype Medium Tank will be Completed in 37 Months *
> 
> 
> 
> Two countries sign agreement for design and manufacture of 2 prototype medium-weight tanks (photo : Defense Studies)
> 
> *Turkey, Indonesia agree to develop medium-weight tank*
> Turkey and Indonesia have signed an agreement to jointly develop and produce a medium-weight tank, Turkey’s Undersecretary for Defense Industries announced Thursday.
> 
> The two countries signed an agreement for the design and manufacture of 2 prototype medium-weight tanks. Intellectual property rights will belong to both countries, the Undersecretary said in a statement.
> 
> The deal, *which will be completed in 37 months*, also included manufacturing one body tank to be used in mine tests.
> Under the program, surveillance activities will be perfomed by an executive committee which will be established by the Ministry of National Defense of Indonesia and Turkey’s Undersecretariat for Defense Industries.
> 
> Turkish FNSS Defense Systems, the leading land combat systems company in Turkey, will provide job training to Indonesia's state-owned PT Pindad for the medium-weight tank’s design and production.
> 
> The first prototype will be produced in Turkey with the participation of PT Pindand’s engineers and the second prototype will be produced in Indonesia by PT Pindad.
> 
> (Anadolu Agency)


Is this medium size tank will replace amx 13? How many the TNI will purchase it??


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

(Berita Daerah -Jakarta) Personel Kopaska mengikuti apel pasukan pengamanan Peringatan ke-60 Konferensi Asia Afrika (KAA) di Mako Koarmabar Jakarta, Sabtu (18/4). Koarmabar menyiagakan sekitar 1000 pasukan laut, enam kapal perang, satu Pesawat U-618, dua Helikopter dan dua sea rider untuk mendukung pengamanan tamu VVIP pada peringatan KAA 19-24 April mendatang.


----------



## Bhayangkara

initial_d said:


> Is this medium size tank will replace amx 13? How many the TNI will purchase it??


As long as I know there has been no formal contract carried out by MoD to procure this medium tank, probably waiting for the result of the Development from this project.,
But if this medium tank is projected to replace our current AMX-13 and the Scorpions, then at least we need around 300-400 units to fulfill it.. CMIIW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

‪



#‎foto‬ F-16 Mengawal Panglima TNI dan Kapolri Tinjau Wilayah Perbatasan
Jet tempur F-16 milik TNI AU mengudara ketika mengawal pesawat Boeing 737 yang membawa rombongan Panglima TNI Jenderal Moeldoko dan Kapolri Jendral Pol. Badrodin Haiti, menuju Indonesia Timur di NTT, Kamis (7/5/2015). Foto : Hafidz Mubarak A


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Prajurit Yonko 462 Paskhas melaksanakan OP3U dalam rangka Latihan Hardha Marutha III 2015 di Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin, Jumat (8/5)...(Foto : Pen Lanud Rsn).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harkness

> SINGAPORE (May 6, 2015) Vice Adm. Robert L. Thomas Jr., left, commander, U.S. 7th Fleet; Col. Chuen Hong Lew, commander, Republic of Singapore Fleet; Rear Adm. Darwanto S.H., chief of the Indonesia navy Eastern Fleet; Mr. Blair Hall, Chargé d'Affaires, U.S. Embassy Singapore; and Rear Adm. Dato’ Pahlawan Mior Rosdi, chief of staff for operations and exercises, Royal Malaysian Navy; cut a ceremonial cake during a multilateral reception aboard U.S. 7th Fleet flagship USS Blue Ridge (LCC 19) at Changi Naval Base. The reception followed a multilateral “roundtable” discussions where regional senior naval officers to conduct a professional exchange of ideas aimed to increase theater security cooperation by facilitating bilateral and multilateral military interactions. Blue Ridge and embarked 7th Fleet staff are in Singapore conducting a port visit to build naval partnerships with the navies of Singapore, Indonesia and Malaysia to ensure peace and prosperity for the entire region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Joshua Karsten)









> SINGAPORE (May 6, 2015) Vice Adm. Robert L. Thomas Jr., left center, commander of U.S. 7th Fleet, hosts a multilateral “roundtable” discussion with Col. Chuen Hong Lew, right center, commander, Republic of Singapore Fleet; Rear Adm. Darwanto S.H., left, commander of the Indonesia navy Eastern Fleet; and Rear Adm. Dato’ Pahlawan Mior Rosdi, right, chief of staff for operations and exercises, Royal Malaysian Navy, aboard the 7th Fleet flagship USS Blue Ridge (LCC 19) at Changi Naval Base. The discussion served as a platform for regional senior naval officers to conduct a professional exchange of ideas aimed to increase theater security cooperation by facilitating bilateral and multilateral military interactions. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Joshua Karsten)



*courtesy of US. Pacfleet flickr page*


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Islands in focus: Hospital *
*ship extends operational *
*duty *
The Jakarta Post, JAYAPURA | Archipelago | Sat, May 09 2015, 10:24 AM
Archipelago News







JAYAPURA: The KRI Dr. Soeharso 900 hospital ship will extend its deployment from 100 to 200 days annually, Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister Indroyono Soesilo has said.

The cost of the ship’s operation, medicines and medical staff, including doctors, for the additional 100 days would be covered by the Office of the Maritime Affairs Coordinating Minister, said Indroyono, speaking aboard the ship in Jayapura, West Papua, on Friday.

“The initial 100-day deployment falls under the Indonesian Navy,” he said. The KRI Dr. Soeharso 900 will provide healthcare to residents in Jayapura and surrounding areas from this month on.

The additional 100-day operation is part of the Millennium Development Goals program, one of which is to curb the maternal mortality rate.

According to Indroyono, the KRI DR. Soeharso 990, is the only hospital ship in Indonesia and the ASEAN region, so it must maximize its function.

- See more at: Islands in focus: Hospital ship extends operational duty | The Jakarta Post


*National scene: Moeldoko 
bids farewell to soldiers *
The Jakarta Post, KUPANG | National | Sat, May 09 2015, 9:51 AM
National News





KUPANG: Indonesian Military (TNI) chief Gen. Moeldoko bade farewell to soldiers and police personnel in Kupang, East Nusa Tenggara on Friday.

Moeldoko is due to reach his mandatory retirement age in July and is expected to leave military service soon after.

“It is interesting that during this visit Gen. Badrodin Haiti is introducing himself as the new police chief while I am here to bid farewell to all soldiers because I’m going into retirement,” he said in his speech. Badrodin joined him during the trip to Kupang.

Moeldoko then called on soldiers to continue improving their performance and professionalism.

He also called on all personnel in the Army, Air Force and Navy to end their rivalries as they could trigger friction within the military organization.

“It is not necessary to nurture sectoral rivalries. In my observation, sectoral rivalries will trigger disunity and internal conflicts that undermine solidarity within the military organization,” said Moeldoko.
*
See more at: National scene: Moeldoko bids farewell to soldiers | The Jakarta Post*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Active military member cannot be KPK official: VP Kalla*
Jumat, 8 Mei 2015 21:25 WIB | 780 Views




VP M. Jusuf Kalla. (ANTARA/Fanny Octavianus)
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - An active member of the military (TNI) will not be allowed to become the secretary general of the Corruption Eradication Commission (KPK), Vice President M. Jusuf Kalla said here on Friday.

"For the post of the secretary general, an active soldier cannot be recruited. Active soldiers may hold posts in certain institutions only, such as the Ministry of Defense and the National Defense Institute, not in all institutions like here (the vice presidents office). An active soldier is not allowed here," he stated.

He added that if a TNI member wished to run for the post of the secretary general of the KPK, the person concerned must first resign from the military so that his status would be that of a civilian.

"If he (a TNI member) retires or is pensioned off to become a civilian, it is not the office but the law that makes him so," he explained.

With regard to TNI members becoming investigators, Kalla pointed out that it was impossible as the law states that only members of the police or the prosecutors office are allowed to be in the position.

Moreover, Commander of the TNI General Moeldoko said he received a request from the KPK to send a TNI member to become the secretary general of the anti-graft agency.

"There was no request from the KPK for my men to become investigators, but I know the request was only for the post of the secretary general," he told newsmen after giving directives to a number of TNI/police members in Kupang, East Nusa Tenggara, on Thursday.

Moeldoko affirmed that he was ready to have his cadre become a member of the KPK, but he must first resign or retire from the TNI.

The post of the secretary general or an investigator are not closed for TNI members as long as the persons concerned are able to meet the requirements of the anti-corruption body, the general emphasized.

"This is for the sake of the states interest. If the state calls, all TNI members must be ready according to the requirements," he said.

He denied that the request for a TNI member to become part of the KPK organization was aimed at standing against police personnel who have been employed in the KPK so far. He said it was a task that may be given to a state institution for the sake of the country.

_ (Reporting by Fransiska Ninditya/Uu.H-YH/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

Active military member cannot be KPK official: VP Kalla - ANTARA News_


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Govt plans to replace F-5 fighter jets with Sukhoi-35s*
Jumat, 8 Mei 2015 09:07 WIB | 1.245 Views





Kupang, E Nusa Tenggara (ANTARA News) - The government is planning to replace F-5 fighter jets with Sukhoi-35s, Chief of the National Defense Forces (TNI) General Moeldoko said.

This step is being taken as part of efforts to augment the main armaments system of the country to maintain state security.

"We hope the plan is realized as the main armaments system still lacks weapons and other equipment," he told military and police personnel here on Thursday.

At present, the TNI cannot pin its hopes on the existing fighter jets because they may injure the pilots flying them, he stated.

The recent incident when an F-16 fighter jet burst into flames before takeoff at Halim Perdanakusuma Airport in East Jakarta confirms that the country needs to improve its armaments system, the general explained.

"If you take into account the usage period of our fighter jets, you can see that they need replacement," he pointed out.

Moeldoko further noted that he has yet to discuss the plan to replace the fighter jets with the Defense Ministry, but vowed to hold the discussion soon.

In addition, the TNI has not held discussions on the funds that will be required to purchase the new fighter jets either. He admitted that the plan will need a considerable amount of money.

However, the military chief expressed hope that the plan can be realized soon as part of efforts to maintain stable security conditions.(*)

Govt plans to replace F-5 fighter jets with Sukhoi-35s - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jokowi Free Five Papuan Political Prisoners (9/5/15)













http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2015/05/09/jokowi-free-five-papuan-political-prisoners.html
_Jokowi to free five Papuan political prisoners | The Jakarta Post_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

* Lantamal XII Sorong Akan Diresmikan Tahun Ini *

09 Mei 2015




Lantamal XII Sorong merupakan penambahan MEF TNI AL yang semula merencanakan 11 Lantamal di seluruh Indonesia (photo : Media Indonesia)
Jayapura- Pembangunan Pangkalan Utama TNI Angkatan Laut (Lantamal) XII di Wilayah Sorong, Papua Barat diharapkan tahun 2015 ini sudah bisa diresmikan. Hal ini dikatakan Panglima Armada Timur Laksamana Muda TNI Darwanto di Kapal KRI Dokter Suharso 990, Jumat ( 8/5) siang.
Dikatakan, membentuk sebuah organisasi tidak mudah dan cepat, karena membutuhkan sarana dan prasarana lengkap, serta penempatan personilnya. Pemenuhan fasilitas sarana dan prasarana menjadi faktor keterlambatan peresmian Markas Komando Lantamal XII yang sudah terencana sejak tahun 2006 silam.
"Sekarang sudah dalam perencanaan. Kalau untuk pembentukan itu kan perlu fasilitas dulu. Kalau fasilitas sebagian sudah ada, begitu juga dengan Keputusan Presiden sudah ada, jadi tinggal peresmian dan mudah-mudahan tahun ini sudah bisa diresmikan,” kata Darwanto saat meninjau pelaksanaan pengobatan massal di atas KRI Dr Soeharso 990 yang bersandar di Pelabuhan Jayapura.
Dia mengatakan, pihak TNI AL sendiri masih menganalisa wilayah tugas yang akan dikomando Lantamal XII, sehingga tidak terjadi over lapping mengingat wilayah Papua sendiri sudah ada dua Pangakalan Utama TNI AL yakni Lantamal X di Jayapura dan Lantamal XI di wilayah Merauke.
"Untuk wilayah sedang dianalisa, namun sebenarnya di laut itu tidak ada pembagian karena kita hanya mengikuti wlayah di daerahnya saja," ujarnya.
(Berita Satu)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesian Navy's first French-built OSV arrives home*


The Indonesian Navy's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL's) new 60 m offshore support vessel (OSV) arrived in Indonesian territorial waters on 6 May, the service has announced.




Then Indonesian Navy chief, Admiral Marsetio, during the launch of KRI Rigel in France in November 2014. (TNI-AL)

The vessel, KRI _Rigel_ (pennant number 933), is the first of two new OSVs ordered from French shipbuilder OCEA SA under a USD100 million contract signed in October 2013. _Rigel_ was received by the TNI-AL's two Kapitan Pattimura (Parchim I)-class corvettes, KRI _Sutanto_ (377) and KRI _Wiratno_ (379), as it approached Rondo Island near the northern tip of Sumatra.

Besides maritime surveillance and oceanographic equipment, _Rigel_ is also armed with one 20 mm and two 12.7 mm guns.




To read the full article, Client Login
(108 of 263 words)
Indonesian Navy's first French-built OSV arrives home - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Can any one tell the details of weapons on this OPV which has come from France ???


----------



## Indos

Based on recent Kompas news, PT PAL has already had 3 contract to build submarine ( not only one ). In other words, there will be 5 Chang Bogo submarine ( 2 built in South Korea) if the news is really true. Quite logic, since we have to keep continuing the production process on PT PAL submarine facility (currently under construction) to build our submarine building capability continuously.

ITS (Surabaya Institute of technology) has become the center of warship design (appointed by Ministry of Defense)

News is in Indonesian:

Kemenhan Tunjuk ITS sebagai Pusat Desain Kapal Perang - Kompas.com

PT PAL Corvette design

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> Based on recent Kompas news, PT PAL has already had 3 contract to build submarine ( not only one ). In other words, there will be 5 Chang Bogo submarine ( 2 built in South Korea) if the news is really true. Quite logic, since we have to keep continuing the production process on PT PAL submarine facility (currently under construction) to build our submarine building capability continuously.
> 
> ITS (Surabaya Institute of technology) has become the center of warship design (appointed by Ministry of Defense)
> 
> News is in Indonesian:
> 
> Kemenhan Tunjuk ITS sebagai Pusat Desain Kapal Perang - Kompas.com
> 
> PT PAL Corvette design


Is this corvette design approved and if yes How many Indonesia plans to built ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> PT PAL Corvette design



Can you provide the links to any official source to check this design? I can't find it in PT. PAL website. I'm curious to see the specs. The radar mast looks kinda small.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Is this corvette design approved and if yes How many Indonesia plans to built ?



No order yet from the Navy, I think Navy wants to add more Sigma frigate built in PT PAL so we can project our power in a wider environment. If you want to see our indigenous frigate design, just wait for 2017, as PT PAL director once said that his company wanted to design frigate during that moment. 

Talking about our national corvette program, there was a corvette program actually, but seems not being realized. I bet Navy wanted more frigates and MPA and ASW planes. We can make a submarine detection system already which can be installed on the sea. One prototype is already tested. So, instead of adding ASW corvette, maybe it is more efficient to use the money for that for the meantime while seeing PT PAL working on its first Frigate program (collaboration with Damen shipyard).



pr1v4t33r said:


> Can you provide the links to any official source to check this design? I can't find it in PT. PAL website. I'm curious to see the specs. The radar mast looks kinda small.



Some one took a photo at PT PAL office in my opinion. As a shipbuilding company, I think it is quite normal to see their design department keep working.......This is another PT PAL design.


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> No order yet from the Navy, I think Navy wants to add more Sigma frigate built in PT PAL so we can project our power in a wider environment. Just wait for 2017, as PT PAL director once said that his company wanted to design a frigate ship during that moment.
> 
> Talking about our national corvette program, there was a corvette program actually, but seems not being realized. I bet Navy wanted more frigates and MPA and ASW planes. We can make a submarine detection system already which can be installed on the sea. One prototype is already tested. So, instead of adding ASW corvette, maybe it is more efficient to use the money for that for the meantime while seeing PT PAL working on its first Frigate program (collaboration with Damen shipyard).
> 
> 
> 
> Some one took a photo at PT PAL office in my opinion. As a shipbuilding company, I think it is quite normal to see their design department keep working.......This is another PT PAL design.


I hope to see 2025 a Indonesia with Navy which has 40 Frigates and Destroyers and at least 16 Submarines and air Force with at least 360 4.5 and 5th Generation Fighter Jets and much bigger Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Trip to Victoria by Indonesian marksmen an insult to executed Bali Nine duo, says Susie O’Brien _No Cookies | The Courier-Mail_






_*We don’t need Indonesian marksmen coming here to show us what great shots they are. *_
We saw this first hand they are when their countrymen executed two of our citizens, Myuran Sukumaran and Andrew Chan.

It is intensely insensitive for the Indonesian Government to send military marksmen to compete in a shooting competition at Puckapunyal Army base.

The trip comes in the wake of a huge public outcry over the executions, not to mention the diplomatic fallout, which saw the Australian ambassador to Indonesia recalled in protest.

Why should we put out the welcome mat to shooters from the Indonesian military under such circumstances?

Why should they enjoy the convivial hospitality of our armed forces at this 11-day shooting tournament?

_*The fact that the Indonesians have been coming to the competition for some years — and have often taken out top honours — is deeply disturbing in light of recent events.*_

_*One day they are patting themselves on the back for executing two men who spent 10 years paying for their crimes, and the next moment they are over here doing target practice and showing off their skills.*_


They will be crying a river when we once again become the overall winner of this AASAM shooting tournament. _**_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> They will be crying a river when we once again become the overall winner of this AASAM shooting tournament. _**_



Just want to make a bit clearer here, Indonesia* always won AASAM championship since 2008 until last championship at 2014*, the championship has 16 participant countries, including from US and British soldiers, and we also use our own Pindad made weapon there, like SS 2............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PINDAD SS2 Bullpup













*INDONESIA ACHIEVED OVERALL WINNER AT 2014 AASAM*

Posted: Selasa, 20 Mei 2014

Indonesian shooter contingent were successfully became an overall winner on 2014 Australian Army Skills at Arms Meeting (AASAM) shooting competition with 32 gold medals, 15 silver medals, and 20 bronze medals. On this annual shooting competition, Indonesian Army contingent became an overall winner* by using some of PT Pindad (Persero) weapon products.*

On the shooting competition which held on May 5th-16th 2014 at Puckapunyal Military Area Victoria, Australia,* Indonesian contingent were using some of PT Pindad weapon products such as SS2-HB (Heavy Barrel) assault rifle, SM-2 and SM-3 machine gun, and G2 handgun Elite version*. Like the previous years, Indonesian contingent were participated in some of competition categories such as individual and team on riffles, handgun, automatic rifles section, and combination of both of riffles and automatic rifles.

On 2014 AASAM, Indonesia were facing the shooting team which came from 15 countries such as Australia, Canada, France (FF New Caledonia), Timor Leste, Brunei, United Kingdom, US Army, US Marines, New Zealand, Singapore, Thailand, Japan, Philippines, Papua New Guinea and Tonga. A good team performance and reliability of the shooter, supported by accurate weapons were made Indonesia became an overall champion, followed by Australia and Brunei Darussalam on a second and third place.

*Indonesia was managed to get this AASAM overall winner since 2008 until 2014 and surely, this is a very proud thing for the nation*. *For PT Pindad (Persero) itself, this achievement was a proof that PT Pindad’s weapons have a good quality and high level of accuracy*. (Anggia)

PT. Pindad (Persero) - Indonesia Raih Juara Umum AASAM 2014


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Is this corvette design approved and if yes How many Indonesia plans to built ?





Indos said:


> Based on recent Kompas news, PT PAL has already had 3 contract to build submarine ( not only one ). In other words, there will be 5 Chang Bogo submarine ( 2 built in South Korea) if the news is really true. Quite logic, since we have to keep continuing the production process on PT PAL submarine facility (currently under construction) to build our submarine building capability continuously.
> 
> ITS (Surabaya Institute of technology) has become the center of warship design (appointed by Ministry of Defense)
> 
> News is in Indonesian:
> 
> Kemenhan Tunjuk ITS sebagai Pusat Desain Kapal Perang - Kompas.com
> 
> PT PAL Corvette design




this one is an OPV design, only main gun and hangar and helicopter deck

meanwhile Indonesian Navy has plan for two oversized frigate at least with 150 meter lengths and 7800 tonnage for 2016-2019 timeline


----------



## Nike

*Nepal urges Indonesian humanitarian hospital to function three additional months*
Senin, 11 Mei 2015 21:22 WIB | 419 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Nepal hopes that the field hospital, established as part of the Indonesian humanitarian aid, can function for three additional months in order to help victims of the 7.9-magnitude earthquake, Deputy Foreign Minister A.M. Fachir stated.

Speaking here on Monday, Fachir stated that Indonesia will continue with its humanitarian missions in Nepal as long as needed.

"Of course, we will continue to help because our first mission is to offer humanitarian aid. As a matter of fact, they requested whether our field hospital could function for three more months," he affirmed.

However, the Indonesian government is still evaluating the request by checking the availability of remaining logistics.

Moreover, the deputy pointed out that the rescue mission in Nepal is also being conducted.

The Indonesian humanitarian and evacuation team continues to cooperate with the government and authorities of Nepal, Fachir revealed.

Meanwhile, Director of the Protection of Indonesian Citizens and Indonesian Legal Entities of the Foreign Affairs Ministry Lalu Muhammad Iqbal remarked that Indonesias humanitarian aid in Nepal is considered to be the most comprehensive.

"For humanitarian assistance, we have focused on the provision of hospital tents and surgical equipment. We also brought along a doctor. Our assistance was considered the most thorough," Iqbal stated.

According to the ministrys official, while preparing humanitarian aid, which was part of the earthquake disaster relief efforts in Nepal, teams from Indonesia recollected their experience during the aftermath of the 5.9-magnitude earthquake in Yogyakarta to determine the required form of assistance.

"We learnt from our post-earthquake experience in Yogyakarta and Aceh. As many people had suffered fractures then, we sent a number of orthopedic specialists," Iqbal explained.

The humanitarian aid brought by the Indonesian team comprised food, medical equipment and supplies, and medicines, he affirmed.

The Indonesian government had sent a relief team to Nepal with two main tasks of delivering humanitarian aid to the people of Nepal and evacuating Indonesian citizens there.

The humanitarian assistance team coordinated by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs comprised the ministrys staff along with personnel of the National Disaster Management Agency (BNPB), the Indonesian Military, and the Indonesian Red Cross (PMI).(*)

Nepal urges Indonesian humanitarian hospital to function three additional months - ANTARA News


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*To the United States, the Defense Minister to Increase Defence Cooperation*

Press Release | 2015-05-07 13:46:08 | 56 Times Viewed

Secretary of Defense (Defense Minister) RI Ryamizard Ryacudu will carry out a visit to the United States, as an effort to increase cooperation in defense between the two countries. Venturing kunker which began on 7 to May 15, 2015, the Defence Minister will have a meeting with the United States Pacific Command (USPACOM) Commander, Admiral Samuel J. Locklear, followed a meeting with the United States Army Pacific (USARPAC) Commander, General Vincent K. Brooks Hawaii.

A number of agenda to be discussed in the meeting, including the handling of regional strategic issues concerning the outbreak of the real threats facing not only by Indonesia but also the nations of the world, including terrorism, natural disasters (earthquakes, volcanic eruptions and tsunamis), disasters caused by human inadvertence, border violations as well as outbreaks of diseases such as bird flu, Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome (SARS), Middle East Respiratory Syndrome (Mers) and ebola.

Another topic to be discussed is the problem of handling the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) and the foreign fighters (foreign terrorist fighters) which not only threaten the security and stability of the Middle East region alone, but can also be extended to civil society the world.

After a meeting in Hawaii, Defence Minister will continue his visit to Washington for a meeting with Secretary of Defense.

In the bilateral meeting, the Minister of Defense will discuss efforts to increase defense cooperation that has been running, including maritime security sector cooperation.

RI field of defense cooperation and the US has been well established. This can be seen from the efforts to increase the professionalism of soldiers of the Armed Forces of the two countries, which had been laid out 200 different types of joint exercises and also annually sends military personnel more than 300 people to the United States primarily to USPACOM, for military training within the framework of cooperation Army to Army, Navy to Navy and Airman to Airman.

Similarly Press Releases Public Communication Center of the Ministry of Defence


DEFENCE MEDIA CENTER / PPID

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

madokafc said:


> this one is an OPV denen, only main gun and hangar and helicopter deck
> 
> meanwhile Indonesian Navy has plan for two oversized frigate at least with 150 meter lengths and 7800 tonnage for 2016-2019 timeline


Are those newly plan frigate/ destro will be build on sigma design or new design? And is it going to be build in PT. PAL?


----------



## Nike

initial_d said:


> Are those newly plan frigate/ destro will be build on sigma design or new design? And is it going to be build in PT. PAL?



everything is still a possibility, every scenario can be happened, i can't pry much further


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Widodo's lifting of ban on foreign media in Papua is step in right direction






_*Indonesian President Joko Widodo announced over the weekend that his government would allow foreign journalists to report unrestricted from the country's eastern Papuan provinces*_, breaking a virtual 50-year blackout of international news coverage of the restive region. The announcement raises the prospect of an independent media check on one of Asia's most under-reported civil conflicts between the Indonesian state and Free Papua Movement rebel group.

_*Widodo's announcement coincided with his granting clemency to five political prisoners accused of being members of an ethnic Papuan insurgency that since the 1960s has waged a low-intensity armed struggle for independence from Indonesian rule.*_ Foreign journalists have until now required special government permission to report from the remote region--permits which were seldom, if ever, granted to probing political journalists.

_*"Starting today, foreign journalists will be allowed and are free to come to Papua, as they are to other parts of Indonesia,"*_ Cabinet Secretary Andi Widjajanto quoted Widodo as saying during his trip to the region on Sunday, according to news reports. Symbolically, a small group of foreign journalists based in Jakarta, the national capital, accompanied the national leader on his Papuan tour, reports said.

More : _Widodo's lifting of ban on foreign media in Papua is step in right direction - Committee to Protect Journalists_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda Berlatih di Laut Mediterania





Jokowi ke Papua, 4 Sukhoi diterbangkan — Elshinta.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesian marksmen join Victorian shooting competition amid tensions over Bali Nine killings *

FIONA HUDSON
Herald Sun
May 11, 2015 3:34PM





Indonesian marksmen on the Puckapunyal firing range during the 2013 competition. Picture: TONY GOUGH

* A CRACK squad of Indonesian marksmen are in Victoria on a jaunt to show off their sharp shooting despite lingering diplomatic tensions over the Bali Nine executions. *

As many Australians mourn the deaths of Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran, Indonesia’s top military trigger fingers are soaking up hospitality from our defence forces.

The visiting Indonesians are staying at the Puckapunyal military base, near Seymour, to test their accuracy at an annual 11-day shooting tournament, and are expected to take home many of the medallions on offer.

They are among dozens of snipers and riflemen from 14 visiting nations competing against Australian Army, navy and air force shooters for bragging rights as “top shots”.

The Indonesian deadeyes arrived at the central Victorian military base in recent days, as Australia continued to mourn the executions of convicted Australian drug smugglers Chan and Sukumaran.





The presence of the military triggermen on Australian soil comes despite lingering tensions with Indonesia after Prime Minister Tony Abbott expressed dismay at the brutal slayings.

Australia has recalled its ambassador to Indonesia and suspended contact between ministers in protest over the executions.

A spokesman for Defence Minister Kevin Andrews said the Indonesian attendance wasn’t referred to the Minister because it was viewed as “a working-level, routine activity”.

The Minister hadn’t been involved in any discussions about withdrawing the invitation to the Indonesians, the spokesman said.

He noted executions are carried out by Indonesian police marksmen, and the shooting competition is for military personnel only.

Mercy Campaign co-founder Brigid Delaney said the presence of Indonesian marksmen was disturbing.

“I would hate to imagine Australia would be welcoming people to target practice (here) who may then be involved in the killing of others on death row down the track,” she said.

The Australian Army Skill At Arms Meeting has been held annually since 1984, and the Indonesians first competed in 1991.

International teams are scheduled to depart on May 23.

fiona.hudson@news.com.au

Twitter: @Fiona_HS

No Cookies | Herald Sun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Armed group in Papua frees 11 workers held hostage*
Selasa, 12 Mei 2015 19:44 WIB | 591 Views

Jayapura, Papua (ANTARA News) - An armed criminal group led by Gerius Wenda finally freed 11 workers of PT Timur Laut Papua (TLP) who had been held hostage since Saturday (May 9), in Bunom village, Jayawijaya, Papua Province.

Based on information gathered by ANTARA on Tuesday, as many as 11 workers of the company were taken hostage while they were working on road projects in the area.

The hostages were released after the negotiation team met the armed criminal group led by Gerius Wenda.

On Monday (May 11), at around 7 p.m. local time (GMT+9), the negotiation team comprising Lanny Jaya Legislator Wonikmu Kogoya, Milimbo District Chief Timutius Kogoya, and Contractor of PT TLP Alfred traveled to Bunom village to pick up the employees who were held hostage.

At around 11 p.m. local time, the negotiation team had successfully taken the employees, who were held hostage, to the companys camp in a bid to secure the heavy equipment and other vehicles.

The 11 hostage workers were then taken to Jayapura before being evacuated to Wamena.

On the other hand, Papua Police Chief Inspector General of Police Yotje Mende stated that there was no hostage-taking incident, but instead, a misunderstanding had occurred between the village head and the on-field executive officer.

"Indeed, these employees spent a night in the village, but they have now been released," Inspector General of Mende remarked.(*)

Armed group in Papua frees 11 workers held hostage - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Papua New Guinea sign various cooperation agreements*
Selasa, 12 Mei 2015 20:15 WIB | 709 Views

Port Moresby (ANTARA News) - President of Indonesia Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and Prime Minister of Papua New Guinea Peter ONeill witnessed the signing of cooperation agreements in various fields between the two countries on Tuesday.

Indonesia was represented by Foreign Affairs Minister Retno Marsudi and Energy Minister Sudirman Said at the signing.

"We welcomed the signing of this memorandum of understanding," President Jokowi said after the ceremony at the Papua New Guinea Parliament Building in Port Moresby.

He added that the agreements were related to establishing cooperation to overcome cross-border crimes, including those related to narcotics and terrorism, among others.

Other agreements signed were related to capacity building of human resources to explore the oil and energy sectors.

In the field of economy, President Jokowi noted that he and Prime Minister ONeill had agreed to increase cooperation in various areas, boost trade outside border markets, promote investment and cooperation in infrastructure development, and encourage the involvement of private businesses in the fields of energy, telecommunications and fisheries.

"We also agreed to improve connectivity," he affirmed at a press conference, flanked by ONeill.

With regard to improving connectivity, he revealed that both nations had agreed to introduce flights for the Moresby-Denpasar-Jakarta and Port Moresby-Singapore-Jakarta routes.

"We welcome the agreement made by Garuda Indonesia to conduct go share with Air Niugini," he remarked.

The head of state also pointed out that he considered Papua New Guinea a close neighbor and friend and that the two countries could carry out more intensive cooperation.

"ONeill and I wish to use the commemoration of the 40th anniversary of diplomatic relations between the two countries as an opportunity to intensify and deepen the relations," he emphasized.

President Joko Widodo arrived at Papua New Guineas Jacksons International Airport at around 1 p.m. on Monday, May 11, for a state visit and left for Indonesia on Tuesday.

Earlier, he had toured several eastern regions of the country, including Papua and West Papua, before heading to Papua New Guinea.

_ (Reporting by Joko Susilo/Uu.H-YH/INE/KR-BSR/F001)_

_Indonesia, Papua New Guinea sign various cooperation agreements - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## astara

madokafc said:


> *Indonesia, Papua New Guinea sign various cooperation agreements*
> Selasa, 12 Mei 2015 20:15 WIB | 709 Views
> 
> Port Moresby (ANTARA News) - President of Indonesia Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and Prime Minister of Papua New Guinea Peter ONeill witnessed the signing of cooperation agreements in various fields between the two countries on Tuesday.
> 
> Indonesia was represented by Foreign Affairs Minister Retno Marsudi and Energy Minister Sudirman Said at the signing.
> 
> "We welcomed the signing of this memorandum of understanding," President Jokowi said after the ceremony at the Papua New Guinea Parliament Building in Port Moresby.
> 
> He added that the agreements were related to establishing cooperation to overcome cross-border crimes, including those related to narcotics and terrorism, among others.
> 
> Other agreements signed were related to capacity building of human resources to explore the oil and energy sectors.
> 
> In the field of economy, President Jokowi noted that he and Prime Minister ONeill had agreed to increase cooperation in various areas, boost trade outside border markets, promote investment and cooperation in infrastructure development, and encourage the involvement of private businesses in the fields of energy, telecommunications and fisheries.
> 
> "We also agreed to improve connectivity," he affirmed at a press conference, flanked by ONeill.
> 
> With regard to improving connectivity, he revealed that both nations had agreed to introduce flights for the Moresby-Denpasar-Jakarta and Port Moresby-Singapore-Jakarta routes.
> 
> "We welcome the agreement made by Garuda Indonesia to conduct go share with Air Niugini," he remarked.
> 
> The head of state also pointed out that he considered Papua New Guinea a close neighbor and friend and that the two countries could carry out more intensive cooperation.
> 
> "ONeill and I wish to use the commemoration of the 40th anniversary of diplomatic relations between the two countries as an opportunity to intensify and deepen the relations," he emphasized.
> 
> President Joko Widodo arrived at Papua New Guineas Jacksons International Airport at around 1 p.m. on Monday, May 11, for a state visit and left for Indonesia on Tuesday.
> 
> Earlier, he had toured several eastern regions of the country, including Papua and West Papua, before heading to Papua New Guinea.
> 
> _ (Reporting by Joko Susilo/Uu.H-YH/INE/KR-BSR/F001)_



very good move, we often sidelined Papua New Guinea, one of the very few countries which have land border with us


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## Nike

*Military men*
The Jakarta Post | World | Wed, May 13 2015, 11:54 AM






*Military men: *US Defense Secretary Ashton Carter (right) escorts Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu (left) into the Pentagon on Tuesday in Washington, DC. (AFP/mandel Ngan)
- See more at: Military men | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harkness

*Why the Indonesian air force wants the Su-35*
May 13, 2015 Rakesh Krishnan Simha, special to RBTH 

The Indonesian air force has asked Jakarta to greenlight the purchase of advanced Russian Su-35 fighters. Here’s why it’s a sensible decision.





Sukhoi classifies Su-35 as a 4++ generation aircraft, which places it just below fifth generation stealth aircraft. Source: Sukhoi

The Indonesians operate both American F-16s and Russian made Flankers – five Su-27s and 11 Su-30s. How Russian aircraft ended up in the air force of an American ally is interesting. “Indonesia’s turn toward Russian fighters stemmed partly from necessity,” explains Defense Industry Daily (DID).. Its 12 remaining F-16A/Bs and 16 remaining F-5E/F fighters experienced severe maintenance problems in the wake of a U.S. embargo.”

The embargo was imposed after Australia started meddling in Indonesia’s civil war in East Timor, and the U.S. accused Jakarta of human rights violations.

In order to address the problems created by the U.S. embargo, in 2003 Indonesia signed a $192 million contract with Russia to supply Sukhoi multi-role fighters through Rosoboronexport. The induction of Russian fighters gave the Southeast Asian country some sort of parity with its neighbors, including China and Australia.

Four years later, at the MAKS 2007 air show in Moscow, Indonesia and Russia signed a follow-up $300 million deal to supply more Sukhoi Flankers. What makes Indonesia’s purchase of Russian military hardware remarkable is that it is happening in the backdrop of close security cooperation between Washington and Jakarta. “It does not reflect Indonesia's current geopolitical orientation. It is certainly a tribute to the attractiveness of the Sukhoi aircraft,” says foreign affair commentator Martin Sieff of UPI.

According to DID, both the Su-27 SK and Su-30 variants the Indonesians are currently flying “share the Sukhoi Flanker family’s combination of long range, large payloads, and air to air performance that can match any American fighter except the F-22A Raptor. Those capabilities, and Russia’s policy of avoiding political conditions on its weapon sales, nudged Indonesia into a tilt toward Russia as a weapons supplier”.

The arrival of the Sukhois has evened the odds in the Asia Pacific theatre. Australian pilots, who considered themselves top guns flying their F-18 Hornets, are now having to faceoff with the Flankers that are superior in almost every aspect. According to Air Power Australia, “The acquisition of Russian designed Sukhoi Su-27SK and Su-30MK series fighters by most regional nations now presents an environment where the F/A-18A/B/F is outclassed in all key performance parameters by widely available fighters.”

*Technological leap forward*

The Su-35 Super Flanker, which the Indonesia air force is eyeing, is certainly more advanced. Sukhoi classifies it as a 4++ generation aircraft, which places it just below fifth generation stealth aircraft. Compared with the F-16 and F-18, which are based on 1970s technology, the Su-35 is only just entering the Russian Air Force. China has also inked a multi-billion deal to acquire 24 Super Flankers, and Chinese pilots have begun arriving in Russia for training.

According to Air Force Technology, the Su-35 “has high maneuverability (+9g) with a high angle of attack, and is equipped with high-capability weapon systems that contribute to the new aircraft's exceptional dogfighting capability. The maximum level speed is 2,390km/h or Mach 2.25.”

The magazine says the Su-35 is capable of carrying numerous air-to-air, air-to-surface and anti-ship missiles. It also says the airplane can be armed with various guided bombs, and that its sensors “can detect and track up to 30 airborne targets with a radar cross section (RCS) of 3m² at ranges of 400km using track-while-scan mode”.

Reporting for Aviation Week from the 2013 Paris Air Show, legendary aviation writer Bill Sweetman writes that the high agility demonstrated by the Sukhoi Su-35 is rooted in a Russian concept in which close-range, low-speed air combat remains important.

“The aircraft, equipped with three-axis thrust-vectoring and fully integrated flight and propulsion control, performed maneuvers here which no other operational fighter can match,” Sweetman writes.

Sweetman then quotes Sukhoi chief test pilot Sergey Bogdan: “Most of the fighters we have available today with vectored thrust, the Su-30MKI and MKM, can perform these maneuvers. Where this aircraft is different is that it has more thrust, so when it performs the 'bell' maneuver, it can stand still, with afterburning on, and can sustain flight at 120-140 kph.”

The emphasis on “supermaneuverability” runs counter to much western air combat doctrine, which stresses high speed, the avoidance of the slower “merge” and tactics that do not lose the aircraft's energy. Bogdan, however, says supermaneuverability can be essential.

“The classical air combat starts at high speed, but if you miss on the first shot—and the probability is there because there are maneuvers to avoid missiles—the combat will be more prolonged,” he says. “After maneuvering, the aircraft will be at a lower speed, but both aircraft may be in a position where they cannot shoot. But supermaneuverability allows an aircraft to turn within three seconds and take another shot.”

As for the doctrine that energy should be conserved, Bogdan notes: “The theory of air combat has always evolved. In the 1940s and 1950s, the first priority was height, then speed, then maneuver and then firepower. Then with the third and fourth generation, it was speed, then height and then maneuver. Supermaneuverability adds to this. It's the knife in the soldier's pocket.”

And despite not having any stealth capability, the Su-35 can under certain conditions become invisible to enemy radar. Sweetman explains that the “rapid change in velocity can cause a Doppler fire-control radar to break lock. The maneuver is more useful on the Su-35S because the pilot can fly the aircraft out in any direction”.

*Future proofing*

With Australia planning to acquire 72 F-35 stealth fighters by the end of this decade, Indonesia needs to look at counter measures. Russia’s T-50 seems like the most ideal candidate but in the meantime the Su-35 can fill the interim and also take on the F-35 threat.

Dave Majumdar of the National Interest says a US Air Force official with experience on the F-35 believes the Su-35 could pose a serious challenge for the new American jet. The F-35 was built primarily as a strike fighter and does not have the sheer speed or altitude capability of the Su-35 or F-22. “The Su's ability to go high and fast is a big concern, including for F-35,” the Air Force official said.

According to Majumdar, “As an air-superiority fighter, its major advantages are its combination of high altitude capability and blistering speed—which allow the fighter to impart the maximum possible amount of launch energy to its arsenal of long-range air-to-air missiles.

“The Su-35 would be launching its weapons from high supersonic speeds around Mach 1.5 at altitudes greater than 45,000 ft; the F-35 would primarily be operating in the 30,000-ft range at speeds around Mach 0.9.”

Sergey Ptichkin of Rossiyskaya Gazeta says the Su-35S is almost identical to the Russian T-50 in terms of the on board electronics suite, control systems and armament. “Therefore it will not prove difficult for pilots to convert to the classic fifth generation fighter with its obligatory stealth technology: any pilot who has assimilated the Su-35S can easily convert to the T-50,” he says.

The upshot: Indonesian pilots will have had a head start when it comes to flying fifth generation stealth aircraft in the next decade.
Training with the aces

In October 2013, India agreed to train and support the Indonesian air force in operating its fleet of Sukhoi fighters. According to the agreement, which was arrived at during the Indian defence minister’s trip to Jakarta, India and Indonesia will cooperate in the areas of training, technical help and spares support.

In the past Jakarta had a pact with China to train its pilots and provide technical support for its Flanker fleet. But Jakarta has now veered round to the view that the Indian Air Force (IAF) is an ideal mentor. For, the IAF has earned a worldwide reputation as a dogfight duke after beating the powerful US Air Force in a series of Cope India air exercises. Plus, in three wars – in 1965, 1971 and 1999 – it routed the Pakistan Air Force.

If Indonesia decides to grow its Flanker force, ample support is available in the region.

*No strings attached*

The most pressing argument to go with Russian weapons is that unlike other major powers, Moscow has never imposed an embargo in the midst of a conflict. After all, to first sell weapons to a country and then apply a choke on supplies during war is like a stab in the back. The US embargo during the East Timor crisis was clearly aimed at giving the Australians the advantage. In any future crisis involving Indonesia and Australia, the outcome won’t be markedly different. The Indonesian political leadership might well consider that when they take a final call on the fighter purchase.

Why the Indonesian air force wants the Su-35 | Russia Beyond The Headlines

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Is Indonesia punching above its weight?

President Joko Widodo has surprised his people, and many others abroad, in showing a keen interest in foreign affairs since taking office in October.

He has attended summits abroad, made presidential visits to major foreign capitals, and hosted a hastily prepared international conference last month. The man whom the foreign media dubbed "the people's president" was a popular figure in these summits, seeming at ease meeting with foreign leaders.

His assertiveness in foreign policy, including sinking foreign fishing boats and executing foreigners on death row for drug trafficking in spite of pleas from their leaders, has upset neighbours and long-time friends.

And he has kept a safe distance from both the United States and China, sending signals that the fourth most populous nation would not easily be swayed to align with one or the other in this century's emerging superpower rivalry.

more: _Is Indonesia punching above its weight? - Opinion By Invitation ST Editorial - The Straits Times_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

For ur wallpaper
Credit in pic





















#foto Latihan Penanganan pembajak kapal di Pelabuhan Semayang Balikpapan, Selasa (12/5/2015)
by: TRIBUN KALTIM/FACHMI RACHMAN

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*RI to host world military 
medicine congress *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Wed, May 13 2015, 6:41 PM

National News
Indonesia is slated to host the 41st International Committee of Military Medicine (ICMM) World Congress on Military Medicine, which will welcome delegates from 78 countries, for the first time.

The biannual event, which will discuss various issues such as the spread of virus, disaster relief and chemical biologic radiology and nuclear (CBRN) hazards, will be held on May 17 to 22 at the Bali Nusa Dua Convention Center, Bali.

“We want to exchange knowledge and sciences of military medicine with other countries. This is also an opportunity to share our experiences in dealing with disaster,” said Maj. Gen. Daniel Tjen, head of the ICMM steering committee at the Defense Ministry, on Wednesday.

According to UN data, Indonesia is one of the world's most susceptible nations to natural disasters, with more than 600,000 people a year suffering from their consequences.

The Defense Ministry, supported by Foreign Ministry, the medicine center of the Indonesian Military (TNI) and the Association of Indonesian Military Medicine (Perdokmil), will cooperate to host the event.

Around 643 delegates from 78 countries have confirmed their attendance out of the 114 countries that are listed as members of the ICMM organization, along with the 145 speakers. Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu will deliver a keynote lecture on military medicine improvement. (fsu)(++++)
See more at: RI to host world military medicine congress | The Jakarta Post


*President promises to allocate Rp210 trillion as military budget*
Rabu, 13 Mei 2015 18:18 WIB | 

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo has vowed to set aside a budget of Rp210 trillion for the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) next year, up from the Rp98 trillion allocated this year, if the economy grows by 7 percent.

The president made the promise during the ceremonial groundbreaking of the construction of the Jakarta Regional Military Commands Moh. Ridwan Meuraksa Hospital here on Wednesday.

"The prosperity of soldiers can be improved if the economy grows well, particularly if stability is guaranteed. Of course, this will all depend on you," Jokowi, as the president is affectionately called, said.

He stated that if the economy grew by 7 percent, the TNI budget, which is only some Rp98 trillion this year, can increase to Rp210 trillion.

"This can be achieved anywhere if stability of security is guaranteed. If security and economic stability are maintained, we can concentrate on economic development. Our economy is facing global financial pressures. The global economy is facing a downward trend, but I am sure if the stability of security is maintained, the economy will grow by 7 percent," he affirmed.

The head of state added that the government had worked out stages of tasks to be performed to achieve the goals.

Moreover, Jokowi expressed hope that with the increase in allowances of military personnel, they will improve their performance as their allowance comes from public money.

He pointed out that soldiers must return all (the allowance they earn) in the form of their best services. "They should do their best, nothing other than that."

Jokowi further noted that Indonesians were already proud of the TNI, which guards the Unitary State of Indonesia.

Therefore, soldiers should uphold peoples pride and respect by doing their best in carrying out their tasks.(*)

President promises to allocate Rp210 trillion as military budget - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

‘Associate member’ status for Indonesia in MSG 






Papua New Guinea (PNG) Prime Minister Peter O’Neill expressed support on Tuesday for Indonesia’s inclusion as an “associate member” of the Melanesian Spearhead Group (MSG), deeming the plan as representative of a “unique understanding” between the two countries.

Indonesia, which achieved observer status at the MSG in 2011, has been stepping up efforts to acquire full membership.

The MSG is an inter-governmental organization comprising PNG, Vanuatu, Salomon Islands and Fiji. The main goal is to boost economic development within the Pacific Island states.

_*“We have also agreed about Papua New Guinea’s support for Indonesia becoming an associate member of the Melanesian Spearhead Group, which PNG will gladly endorse and pursue with the other leaders of the Melanesian group,”*_ O’Neill said on Tuesday during a joint press conference with President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo after the two held bilateral talks.

O’Neill told Jokowi on Monday that application for membership by the ULMWP — which is a grouping of three West Papuan groups, namely the Federal Republic of West Papua, the West Papua National Parliament and the West Papua National Coalition for Liberation (WPNCL) — would require Indonesia’s endorsement.

Last year at the annual MSG Leaders’ Summit in Port Moresby, the WPNCL’s membership application was rejected. The group, however , re-submitted its application at MSG headquarters in Port Vila, Vanuatu, in February, and is still awaiting response.

MSG leaders are expected to discuss the application in the Solomon Islands as the summit, which is planned for sometime in June or July. Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi is expected to attend the event as an observer.

_*With Indonesia’s status as an associate member, O’Neill added, Indonesians of Melanesian descent in Maluku, North Maluku, Papua, West Papua and East Nusa Tenggara would be able to participate in the region’s cultural and trade activities organized by the MSG.*_

Such participation is expected to further strengthen ties between Melanesian people in the region, particularly between PNG and Indonesia, which share a border, O’Neill said.

O’Neill also expressed PNG’s aim to boost access to the telecommunications, power generation and road infrastructure sectors in a bid to create business opportunities with Indonesia.

On Tuesday, the two countries signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on combating transnational crime — which Jokowi said would cover narcotics and terrorism — and another MoU on human-resource development in the oil and energy sector.

“Prime Minister O’Neill and I agreed to build closer ties and create more intensive cooperation between Indonesia and PNG as part of our 40-year celebration of diplomatic relations [to be celebrated this year],” Jokowi said.

According to Jokowi, the two also agreed to improve economic cooperation, particularly with respect to investment and infrastructure, and to support the participation of the private sector in the energy, telecommunications and fisheries industries.

The two countries, Jokowi said, had also agreed to boost connectivity by encouraging the two countries’ national flag carriers — Garuda Indonesia (Indonesia) and Air Niugini (PNG) — to open routes connecting Port Moresby with Bali, Jakarta and Singapore.

As part of his effort to pay greater attention to Indonesia’s poorly developed eastern provinces, Jokowi visited Maluku, North Maluku, Papua and West Papua before flying to PNG.

The President and his entourage left PNG on Tuesday and arrived in Surabaya, East Java, to attend the opening of the Democratic Party congress.

_‘Associate member’ status for Indonesia in MSG | The Jakarta Post_
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Indonesia has successfully shown the soft power diplomacy toward pacific island nations on Papua and Melanesian issue... Well done.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Navy to set up sea traffic management center*
Rabu, 13 Mei 2015 17:45 WIB | 628 Views

Surabaya, E.Java (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Navy will set up a Traffic Management Center (TMC) to monitor sea traffic in a bid to offer safety and security to the community by providing information regarding traffic on sea lanes.

The Indonesian Navy plans to have a TMC similar to the one belonging to the Indonesian Police for monitoring road traffic, Indonesian Navy spokesperson Vice Admiral Manahan Simorangkir stated here, Wednesday.

"We want to serve the community by offering safety and security, including for the international community," he affirmed, adding that Malaka and Sunda Straits are sea lanes where the traffic is very busy.

Both sea lanes have areas prone to piracy and accidents due to navigation problems, and therefore, a facility such as TMC is very important, Simorangkir pointed out.

According to the spokesperson, the Indonesian Navy is currently developing the existing media center for the Indonesia Eastern Command Fleet and other institutions, so that all parties can be integrated, and every situation pertaining to sea traffic can be monitored.

Simorangkir expressed optimism that the TMC for monitoring sea lanes will provide information according to the Indonesia Navys needs in order to support its duties.(*)

Indonesian Navy to set up sea traffic management center - ANTARA News


----------



## -SINAN-

Press Release from SSM.

Defense ministries of Turkey and Indonesia signed an agreement for intellectual and industrial property rights of medium weight tank.

Two prototypes will be manufactured. One will be built in Turkey where FNSS will provide PT Pindad engineers training and the other will be built in Indonesia while under supervision of FNSS engineers. Those two prototypes will be used for certification and integration tests. To accompany this, one hull will be built to undergo mine testing.

Duration: 37 Months

DATED: 07/MAY/2015

SOURCE:C4DEFNECE

Thx, @Combat-Master

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Hope Indonesia can cooperate much further with Turkey in development of Cruise Missile and Naval Strike Missile to be used from Indonesian Air Forces asset such as Flanker and F-16....

not to mention from our Naval assets too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Baru sadar ternyata mereka ini cakep dan imut
Credit to uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## initial_d

nurhafidz said:


> Baru sadar ternyata mereka ini cakep dan imut
> Credit to uploader
> View attachment 221236
> View attachment 221237
> View attachment 221238
> View attachment 221239
> View attachment 221240
> View attachment 221242
> View attachment 221243


Kcr 40 & 60 lebih cocok buat Kamla aja ah, kalau TNI AL cocoknya pakai klewang type atau yg agak besar tonasenya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

@anas_nurhafidz @initial_d Polairud mau beli KCR 60 juga lho


----------



## acelaw

*Indonesian president backs defence increases*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
13 May 2015




Indonesian defence spending 2010-2019. Credit: IHS
Indonesian President Joko Widodo has vowed to more than double the country's defence budget in 2016 if Indonesia's economy achieves 7% GDP growth this year.

In comments published by state-run news agency Antara on 13 May, Widodo said that if the GDP target is achieved the government would "set aside a budget of IDR210 trillion (USD16 billion) for the Indonesian armed forces". In 2015 the defence budget is set at about IDR100 trillion.

The pledge is an apparent indication of a commitment to accelerate a spending plan outlined in April by the Indonesian House of Representatives (DPR). This plan features incremental budgetary increases over the next few years, rising to IDR200 trillion by 2020.

This plan, in turn, is tracked against the Widodo administration's previous pledge to increase military spending as a proportion of GDP from the existing 0.9% to 1.5%.

Speaking on 13 May Widodo said the IDR210 trillion target can be achieved "if the economy grows well [and] particularly if stability is guaranteed". He added, "Our economy is facing global financial pressures … but I am sure if stability and security is maintained the economy will grow by 7%."

Indonesian president backs defence increases - IHS Jane's 360

photo by *Ijal Lubis, . 
all credit to him. *


PINDAD SS2 V5 






PINDAD SSX 7,62 mm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Scan Eagle been testing at some random place in Indonesia, noting the Hercules fleets of Indonesian Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

initial_d said:


> Kcr 40 & 60 lebih cocok buat Kamla aja ah, kalau TNI AL cocoknya pakai klewang type atau yg agak besar tonasenya


Yup setuju! Menurut pendapat saya emang udah seharusnya tni-al fokus pada pengembangan kapal diatas 60 mtr, kalaupun tni-al butuh armada patroli mungkin proyek kornas yg dulu sempat gagal bisa dimulai kembali, paling tidak korvet sekelas 75m-80m untuk beroperasi sampai wilayah EEZ saya rasa itu udah cukup, tinggal di duetkan sama kcr-60 sebagai unit reaksi cepat sangat cocok (ngarep). Tapi klo untuk kcr-40?? Haduh ga usah deh, mending biar bakamla aja yg ngelanjutin projectnya, apalagi sebelumnya mereka udah punya PC-48 & PC-43 tinggal diperbanyaknya aja.. Ya paling tidak kita harus belajar dari singapura, dengan wilayah perairannya yang seuprit tapi mereka sudah memulai project LMV-80. CMIIW.,


----------



## Indos

acelaw said:


> *Indonesian president backs defence increases*
> *Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
> 13 May 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian defence spending 2010-2019. Credit: IHS
> Indonesian President Joko Widodo has vowed to more than double the country's defence budget in 2016 if Indonesia's economy achieves 7% GDP growth this year.
> 
> In comments published by state-run news agency Antara on 13 May, Widodo said that if the GDP target is achieved the government would "set aside a budget of IDR210 trillion (USD16 billion) for the Indonesian armed forces". In 2015 the defence budget is set at about IDR100 trillion.
> 
> The pledge is an apparent indication of a commitment to accelerate a spending plan outlined in April by the Indonesian House of Representatives (DPR). This plan features incremental budgetary increases over the next few years, rising to IDR200 trillion by 2020.
> 
> This plan, in turn, is tracked against the Widodo administration's previous pledge to increase military spending as a proportion of GDP from the existing 0.9% to 1.5%.
> 
> Speaking on 13 May Widodo said the IDR210 trillion target can be achieved "if the economy grows well [and] particularly if stability is guaranteed". He added, "Our economy is facing global financial pressures … but I am sure if stability and security is maintained the economy will grow by 7%."
> 
> Indonesian president backs defence increases - IHS Jane's 360
> 
> photo by *Ijal Lubis, .
> all credit to him. *
> 
> 
> PINDAD SS2 V5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PINDAD SSX 7,62 mm



SSX looks like as a Marine version of SS2 assault rifle that PINDAD has promised to develop, much better in anti jamming capability in a wet and mud condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Di inventori AL masih banyak kapal yang lebih kecil KCR40


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesian Navy to set up sea traffic management center*
Rabu, 13 Mei 2015 17:45 WIB | 1.069 Views






Surabaya, E.Java (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Navy will set up a Traffic Management Center (TMC) to monitor sea traffic in a bid to offer safety and security to the community by providing information regarding traffic on sea lanes.

The Indonesian Navy plans to have a TMC similar to the one belonging to the Indonesian Police for monitoring road traffic, Indonesian Navy spokesperson Vice Admiral Manahan Simorangkir stated here, Wednesday.

"We want to serve the community by offering safety and security, including for the international community," he affirmed, adding that Malaka and Sunda Straits are sea lanes where the traffic is very busy.

Both sea lanes have areas prone to piracy and accidents due to navigation problems, and therefore, a facility such as TMC is very important, Simorangkir pointed out.

According to the spokesperson, the Indonesian Navy is currently developing the existing media center for the Indonesia Eastern Command Fleet and other institutions, so that all parties can be integrated, and every situation pertaining to sea traffic can be monitored.

Simorangkir expressed optimism that the TMC for monitoring sea lanes will provide information according to the Indonesia Navys needs in order to support its duties.(*)

Indonesian Navy to set up sea traffic management center - ANTARA News

*Navy welcomes new sophisticated 
research vessel *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Fri, May 15 2015, 11:55 AM
National News






The Indonesian Navy took delivery of a French-made KRI Rigel 933 multipurpose research vessel at Jakarta International Container Terminal 2, Tanjung Priok, North Jakarta, on Friday.

"I hope it will be sufficient to meet the need for ships to update our navigation data and to research sea depth, topography and salinity. […] I expect the data to be used in national development efforts," Navy chief of staff Adm. Ade Supandi said.

Ade added that the vessel was expected to be used for the government's annual program to update its sea map, especially with coastal reclamation going on in various areas.

It is also aligned to President Joko Widodo’s objective to make Indonesia a global maritime axis.

The vessel is the first of two new vessels ordered under contract by the Defense Ministry from French shipbuilder OCEA SA in October 2013. The second vessel is slated to be finished in July or August, Ade said.

The Regel 933, which the Navy claims is the most technologically advanced vessel in Asia, is part of the Navy's modernization attempt for its hydro-oceanographic survey vessel lineup in the next five years.

The KRI Regel 933, which will be manned by 30 naval personnel led by Lt. Col. M. Wirda Prayogo, set off from the Les Sables D'Olonne Dock in France, where it was built, on March 26.

It arrived in Indonesian territorial waters on May 6.

The new multipurpose research vessel is equipped with maritime surveillance and oceanographic equipment, which will collect topographical data for defense-related tasks as well as search and rescue operations.

Its equipment includes an autonomous underwater vehicle to produce underwater imagery at up to 1,000 meters in depth, a side scan sonar and an automatic weather station.

It weighs 560 tons and measures 60.1 meter in length, 11.5 meter in width and is armed with 20 mm and 12.7 mm guns.

The vessel has a top speed of 16 knots and can accommodate 30 crew and six embarked personnel.

It will be moored at a dock in Jakarta owned by the Navy's Hydro-Oceanographic Office, as an addition to vessels KRI Dewa Kembar 932, KRI Louser 924 and KRI Pulau Romang 723.

The Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu led the ship-naming ceremony and commissioning event at the dock in France on March 11. (fsu)

- See more at: Navy welcomes new sophisticated research vessel | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

pr1v4t33r said:


> Di inventori AL masih banyak kapal yang lebih kecil KCR40


Iya mas, makanya saya terkadang miris klo liat inventori tni-al selain didominasi oleh kapal yg sudah berusia ujur, mayoritas isinya juga berukuran imut., Tapi ya saya tetap optimis kok kedepannya pasti akan ada kabar baik


----------



## Nike

I am forget if Indonesian Marine Corps operated PTS-10 beside the already famous K-61 KAPA






credit to Indomiliter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Welcoming KRI Rigel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Good Morning and happy weekend
Credit to uploader







pr1v4t33r said:


> Welcoming KRI Rigel
> 
> View attachment 221497
> 
> View attachment 221498



 the latest and most sophisticated multipurpose research vessel in ASEAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

LAPAN RX-450 test, Weight of propelant 765 Kg; Range > 100 Km

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Sejumlah personil Brigade Mobil (Brimob) dengan senjata lengkap bersiaga diatas truk pasukan menuju beberapa titik lokasi dalam Operasi Camar Maleo 2 di Poso, Sulawesi Tengah, Sabtu (16/5/15). Sekitar 1000 personil aparat kepolisian diturunkan dalam operasi Mabes Polri tersebut akan melakukan operasi lanjutan selama dua bulan ke depan, terdiri 600 personil Resimen Kelapa Dua, Brimob Polda Sulteng 367 orang dan ditambah kepolisian Polres Poso. (ANTARA FOTO/Zainuddin MN)






Sejumlah personil Brigade Mobil (Brimob) dengan senjata lengkap bersiaga diatas truk pasukan menuju beberapa titik lokasi dalam Operasi Camar Maleo 2 di Poso, Sulawesi Tengah, Sabtu (16/5/15). Sekitar 1000 personil aparat kepolisian diturunkan dalam operasi Mabes Polri tersebut akan melakukan operasi lanjutan selama dua bulan ke depan, terdiri 600 personil Resimen Kelapa Dua, Brimob Polda Sulteng 367 orang dan ditambah kepolisian Polres Poso. (ANTARA FOTO/Zainuddin MN)


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Defense Minister meet with Ashton Carter in Washington, those two talking about several important issue especially in Maritime and Aviation sector

meanwhile, it's been noted if the Indonesian Armed Forces is interested to getting PC-3 Orion from US, as the result of this meeting.

DEFENCE MEDIA CENTER / PPID

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

acelaw said:


> *Indonesian president backs defence increases*
> *Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
> 13 May 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian defence spending 2010-2019. Credit: IHS
> Indonesian President Joko Widodo has vowed to more than double the country's defence budget in 2016 if Indonesia's economy achieves 7% GDP growth this year.
> 
> In comments published by state-run news agency Antara on 13 May, Widodo said that if the GDP target is achieved the government would "set aside a budget of IDR210 trillion (USD16 billion) for the Indonesian armed forces". In 2015 the defence budget is set at about IDR100 trillion.
> 
> The pledge is an apparent indication of a commitment to accelerate a spending plan outlined in April by the Indonesian House of Representatives (DPR). This plan features incremental budgetary increases over the next few years, rising to IDR200 trillion by 2020.
> 
> This plan, in turn, is tracked against the Widodo administration's previous pledge to increase military spending as a proportion of GDP from the existing 0.9% to 1.5%.
> 
> Speaking on 13 May Widodo said the IDR210 trillion target can be achieved "if the economy grows well [and] particularly if stability is guaranteed". He added, "Our economy is facing global financial pressures … but I am sure if stability and security is maintained the economy will grow by 7%."
> 
> Indonesian president backs defence increases - IHS Jane's 360
> 
> photo by *Ijal Lubis, .
> all credit to him. *
> 
> 
> PINDAD SS2 V5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PINDAD SSX 7,62 mm


Is this new Gun produced by PINDAD ?


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Defense Minister visit Army Pacific Command


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Armed Forces is already in negotiation for Chinook utility helicopter, said Defense Minister Ryacudu at Boeing Helicopter assembly factory

dunia.Indonesia Minati 4 Helikopter Apache Chinook - RMOL.CO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

acelaw said:


> *Indonesian president backs defence increases*
> *Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
> 13 May 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian defence spending 2010-2019. Credit: IHS
> Indonesian President Joko Widodo has vowed to more than double the country's defence budget in 2016 if Indonesia's economy achieves 7% GDP growth this year.
> 
> In comments published by state-run news agency Antara on 13 May, Widodo said that if the GDP target is achieved the government would "set aside a budget of IDR210 trillion (USD16 billion) for the Indonesian armed forces". In 2015 the defence budget is set at about IDR100 trillion.
> 
> The pledge is an apparent indication of a commitment to accelerate a spending plan outlined in April by the Indonesian House of Representatives (DPR). This plan features incremental budgetary increases over the next few years, rising to IDR200 trillion by 2020.
> 
> This plan, in turn, is tracked against the Widodo administration's previous pledge to increase military spending as a proportion of GDP from the existing 0.9% to 1.5%.
> 
> Speaking on 13 May Widodo said the IDR210 trillion target can be achieved "if the economy grows well [and] particularly if stability is guaranteed". He added, "Our economy is facing global financial pressures … but I am sure if stability and security is maintained the economy will grow by 7%."
> 
> Indonesian president backs defence increases - IHS Jane's 360
> 
> photo by *Ijal Lubis, .
> all credit to him. *
> 
> 
> PINDAD SS2 V5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PINDAD SSX 7,62 mm


Please I want complete details about the Gun in last picture ??
@Indos @madokafc @Reashot Xigwin and others


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Please I want complete details about the Gun in last picture ??
> @Indos @madokafc @Reashot Xigwin and others



yup they Pindad made, and soon will be mass produced after been certified and ordered by the Armed Forces. The gun using 7.62 mm caliber NATO standard munition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acelaw

Zarvan said:


> Is this new Gun produced by PINDAD ?



At IndoDefence 2014 in Jakarta, Indonesia-based company Pindad is increasing its assault rifles range by officially showing for the first time a new SS variant, the SSx 7.62mm. This rifle is part of PT Pindad focus and long effort to develop its own weapon with a bigger caliber to fulfil new challenges as required by its users.



 *Pindad SSx 7.62 mm assault rifle prototype at IndoDefence 2014*

PT Pindad has initally successfully produced its series of assault rifles e.g. SS1 and SS2 with 5.56 mm caliber. This new prototype is a commitment of PT Pindad management to support both of its domestic end-users within Indonesian National Armed Forces as well as global customer demand.
The SSx is a 7.62x51 mm caliber gun, of which barrel measures 510 mm. It can be used with three firing modes: single shot, full automatic and safe modes. The SSx uses MU 2 Tj ammunition, allowing an effective range of 950m. The future Pindad's 7.62 mm assault rifle has optical sight and flip up sight, and can be used with a tripod. 
Pindad unveils new assault rifle prototype SSx 7.62mm at IndoDefence 2014 | IndoDefence 2014 Official Show Daily News Coverage | Defence and security military army exhibition 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian war planes violate PNG airspace*
18/5/2015







A Papua New Guinea report says two Indonesian military jets were scrambled to confront an Australian Defence Force aircraft near the border over West Sepik on Friday.

The Post Courier reports the information was in a PNG intelligence report which said in the process, the Indonesian aircraft violated PNG air space although the presence of the Australian aircraft was also a surprise.

Neither the Australians nor the Indonesians have confirmed the incident.However PNG Air Services, which is responsible for air traffic movement, says that it approved the flight of the Australian Kingair aircraft over West Sepik.

According to the intelligence report the Indonesian jets flew over Wutung village, which is next to the PNG-Indonesia border post.
PNG Customs Service officers at the Wutung, servicing the border post, also confirmed this.

The incident comes a month after a group of Indonesian soldiers were alleged to have made a brief unauthorised border crossing.

Indonesian war planes violate PNG airspace | Radio New Zealand News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Tasikmalaya Air Show*
Senin, 18 Mei 2015 10:04 WIB | 121 Views






Tasikmalaya Air ShowKomandan Lanud Wiriadinata Letkol PNB Herdy Arief Budiyanto (kedua kanan), Kadisops Mayor Lek Edi Sanjaya (kanan), Kadispers Mayor Adm Muijiono (kedua kiri), dan Kadislog Mayor Kali Ryan Lukmansyah (kiri) memberi keterangan pers tentang Tasikmalaya Air Show dan Expo, di halaman Hanggar TNI-AU Lanud Wiriadinata, Tasikmalaya, Jawa Barat, Minggu (17/5). Kegiatan tahunan yang akan digelar TNI-AU Lanud Wiriadinata pada 19-20 Mei 2015 tersebut untuk mempertunjukan berbagai kegiatan kedirgantaraan dan potensi Tasikmalaya. (ANTARA FOTO/Adeng Bustomi)


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> yup they Pindad made, and soon will be mass produced after been certified and ordered by the Armed Forces. The gun using 7.62 mm caliber NATO standard munition


Looks nice and another future option for us to great job PINDAD



acelaw said:


> At IndoDefence 2014 in Jakarta, Indonesia-based company Pindad is increasing its assault rifles range by officially showing for the first time a new SS variant, the SSx 7.62mm. This rifle is part of PT Pindad focus and long effort to develop its own weapon with a bigger caliber to fulfil new challenges as required by its users.
> 
> 
> 
> *Pindad SSx 7.62 mm assault rifle prototype at IndoDefence 2014*
> 
> PT Pindad has initally successfully produced its series of assault rifles e.g. SS1 and SS2 with 5.56 mm caliber. This new prototype is a commitment of PT Pindad management to support both of its domestic end-users within Indonesian National Armed Forces as well as global customer demand.
> The SSx is a 7.62x51 mm caliber gun, of which barrel measures 510 mm. It can be used with three firing modes: single shot, full automatic and safe modes. The SSx uses MU 2 Tj ammunition, allowing an effective range of 950m. The future Pindad's 7.62 mm assault rifle has optical sight and flip up sight, and can be used with a tripod.
> Pindad unveils new assault rifle prototype SSx 7.62mm at IndoDefence 2014 | IndoDefence 2014 Official Show Daily News Coverage | Defence and security military army exhibition 2014


@Horus Looks like a Good Gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

@Zarvan yeah we take a pride for this gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> @Zarvan yeah we take a pride for this gun


Does this Gun use same size ammo which G3 also uses


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Does this Gun use same size ammo which G3 also uses


yup


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> yup


Than yes another easy option for us to replace G3, other easy option is Turkey.


----------



## Nike

*Also during IDEF '15, Turkish and Indonesian governments signed an agreement for the coproduction of the Kaplan, a medium-weight tank built by the privately-owned Turkish armored vehicles producer FNSS.*

*Under the deal, the two countries will work to design, develop and produce two light tank prototypes.* The deal also involved integration, certification and the production of a tank body for mine tests.

In 2010, FNSS won a $500 million contract from the Malaysian government for 250 armored personnel carriers. That was the largest ever single export deal won by a Turkish defense company.

Ankara-based FNSS is a joint venture between Turkey's Nurol Holding and the US-based BAE Systems Land & Armaments L.P., with the majority share belonging to the Turkish company.

The vehicle, the Pars 8x8, is under a coproduction plan with Malaysian partners in Malaysia. FNSS originally developed the Pars for the Turkish military.

Turkey and Indonesia took the first steps for cooperation on the Kaplan when the vehicle was launched in May 2013.

They signed a preliminary agreement partnering FNSS with Indonesia's PT Pindad. FNSS has technology in a tracked propulsion system while PT Pindad has technology in wheeled propulsion systems.

An FNSS official said the company expects to begin producing Kaplans within two years.

"All aspects of the program have matured enough," he said. "The new deal will boost FNSS' position in Asian [armored vehicles] markets."

Turks Seeking Export Deals for Helos, Tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Credit in pic













RSAF and IDAF
Credit in pic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*US, Indonesia announce expanded defence industry, intelligence ties ahead of procurement

Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Industry 

17 May 2015
*
Indonesia and the United States have agreed to deepen strategic ties through a commitment to share intelligence and expand collaboration in defence technologies, the Ministry of Defense (MoD) in Jakarta said on 18 May.

A statement by the MoD said that during recent meetings in Washington between Indonesian defence minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and US defense secretary Ashton Carter, the two sides agreed to enhance co-operation as part of wider efforts to address evolving threats in the Asia-Pacific region. Ryacudu concluded his visit to Washington on 15 May.

The MoD said that a focus of strengthening relations between the two countries would be the exchange of "information and intelligence, including in the fields of cyber security and counter-terrorism, as well as defence technologies".
*


To read the full article, Client Login

(122 of 589 words) 

New momentum for better 
defense ties with Singapore 
*
Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin, Jakarta | Opinion | Mon, May 18 2015, 7:09 AM

Opinion News







Neighborliness is a part of Indonesian culture. Relations between those who live near one another are nurtured so that neighbors are ready and willing to offer help to each other and solve problems, without actually interfering in each others’ home lives.

August is an ideal time for the creation of a more harmonious relationship between Indonesia and Singapore. This year the two countries will celebrate a particularly special independence day. Indonesia will celebrate its 70th while 
Singapore its “golden year” of 50. 

Building an independent state in the era of globalization and democracy requires high levels of integrity and capability, especially in building relations between two such emerging countries.

Indonesia and Singapore have built a relationship based on mutual understanding, mutual trust and mutual respect. There are few serious obstacles that create problems between the two countries.

In the coming years, Indonesia and Singapore need to maintain neighborly relations rooted in mutual respect and understanding. Relations between these two states need to be built on the spirit of neighborly and mutually beneficial partnerships.

The field of defense is no exception. As independent states, both countries are responsible for maintaining their sovereignty. But fortunately, ideologies of war in both countries are far from being offensive. Defensive approaches to protecting state sovereignty are typically illustrated through efforts to maintain territorial integrity and state integrity in general.

The basic principle of such efforts is understood by both countries to be an attempt to make Indonesia and Singapore stronger states. Cooperation between these two states should raise the dignity of the citizens of both countries.

Thoughts of defense cooperation between Indonesia and Singapore have always existed in the minds of the leaders of both states. It has even existed in the minds of the people in both countries. 

Why? Because the geography and demography of the two countries are exceptionally similar. Populations in both countries feel the need to maintain mutual comfort and security with the neighboring countries. Other factors may also contribute to this mutual desire for cooperation, particularly the economic ties between Indonesia and Singapore.

In 2007, the two countries established a defense cooperation agreement, the discussion and implementation of which I participated in.

As the then deputy defense minister I was able to capture the spirit of then president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono and Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong in formulating the defense cooperation agreement during their retreat at the Bogor Palace on March 13, 2012. I followed up the agreement by visiting Singapore to meet my colleagues at the defense ministry and discuss a new era of defense cooperation between Indonesia and Singapore.

It is now important for Indonesia and Singapore to formulate new thoughts on the defense cooperation in order to address the major challenges of the future. The next defense cooperation needs to be more universal.

A more universal defense cooperation agreement would include two things: human beings as actors and military equipment as a supporting factor. From the human side, Indonesia and Singapore should continue to improve the capacity and professionalism of the soldiers as the executors of the defense system.

Joint exercises between the two armed forces will not only enhance the professionalism, but also create closer relationships between soldiers that eventually will foster a sense of community.

The second thing that can be done is to strengthen the defense industry owned by Indonesia and Singapore. The two countries should gradually take charge of the technology of the defense industry to be able to be self-sufficient in meeting the needs of military equipment for the armed forces.

The focus on defense cooperation without having to be associated with non-defense cooperation efforts is important in order not to become unfocused. From experience, the placement of defense cooperation within the non-defense cooperation agreement caused a lack of effectiveness in defense cooperation efforts.

I could see that the momentum for a new era of defense cooperation between Indonesia and Singapore was there after the 60th commemoration of the Asian-African Conference in Jakarta and the ASEAN Summit in Malaysia last March. 

We should encourage the leaders of both countries to do a leaders’ retreat, which could be followed up by both defense ministries formulating a technical defense cooperation agreement.

It is time for the defense ministries of both nations to get together to formulate a new format for cooperation on defense issues in a more modern and professional style. 

Old formats unrelated to contemporary defense concerns should be abandoned as this legally provides an internal burden for Indonesia.
____________________

_The writer, a deputy under then defense minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro, heads the Center for National Strategic Studies (Pusat Pengkajian Strategi Nasional)._

* - See more at: New momentum for better defense ties with Singapore | The Jakarta Post*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Naturally i see Singapore had all the requisite to become the most perfect ally for Indonesia as a State, their small stature, defensive type posturing, lack of ambition for land grabbing by coercive force and yet served with good Education system and vibrant economic opportunities will serve as complement for what Indonesia is needed from her. Maybe slogan IndoPura must be enchanted more louder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Will Indonesia Double Its Military Budget in 2016?*
Its president has vowed to do so. But can the goal be achieved?





By Prashanth Parameswaran
May 19, 2015





Image Credit: Flickr/uyeah


Last week, Indonesian president Joko “Jokowi” Widodo vowed to double the country’s defense budget in 2016 if its economy grows by 7%.

According to _Antara News_, on May 13, Jokowi said that if the economy grew by 7%, the budget of Indonesia’ military (TNI) will more than double to 210 trillion rupiah ($16 billion) in 2016 from the current 98 trillion rupiah.

The vow is part of Jokowi’s campaign pledge to increase Indonesia’s defense budget to 1.5% of GDP from its current 0.8% as Jakarta seeks to achieve a so-called Minimum Essential Force by 2024. That is an urgent task. As I have pointed out earlier, since Jakarta’s paltry budget has never constituted more than 1% of GDP (unlike some of its neighbors like Malaysia or Vietnam), the lack of investment has made it difficult for it to perform even basic functions like controlling its own territorial waters (See: “An Indonesian Defense Revolution Under Jokowi?”). Getting there, however, would require healthy economic growth, and Jokowi had pledged to boost GDP growth to 7% on average during his term which ends in 2019.

That goal is looking increasingly unlikely at this point. According to the Central Statistics Agency (BPS), Indonesia’s economy grew just 4.71% year-on-year during the first quarter of 2015, slowing down from over 5% in the previous quarter and constituting the slowest growth since 2009. Sluggish economic growth in China and Japan – two of Indonesia’s key trading partners – combined with tightening global financial conditions, low commodity prices, and a weak rupiah – are expected to pose significant challenges for Jakarta. Indonesia’s own central bank, Bank Indonesia, forecasted in its latest report that the economy would only grow as much as 6% in 2016, as opposed to Jokowi’s intended target of 7%. Looking further out, it also said that growth would increase to 6.5% in 2019, which was below Jokowi’s 7.7-8.3% goal.

Jokowi, for his part, acknowledged these difficulties in his remarks but insisted that the target was still achievable.

“Our economy is facing global financial pressures. The global economy is facing a downward trend, but I am sure if the stability [and] security is maintained, the economy will grow by 7 percent,” he said.

If current conditions persist, however, it is more likely that Indonesia will boost its defense budget significantly but not by as much as and as quickly as he would like. Beyond this target however, as the discussion on Indonesia’s defense budget continues, it is important to look at not just the amount Indonesia is spending, but how it is spending that money over the next few years. For instance, as I have pointed out before, Indonesia’s defense spending distribution is currently skewed significantly toward personnel costs (two-thirds by some estimates), rather than procurement or research and development. And budget transparency and financial accountability remain significant problems, even though the Ministry of Defense is taking some steps in the right direction in this regard. As with most defense budgets, the devil often lies in the details.

Will Indonesia Double Its Military Budget in 2016? | The Diplomat


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand to discuss irregular maritime movements in ASEAN*
Selasa, 19 Mei 2015 13:15 WIB | 562 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The foreign affairs ministers of Indonesia, Malaysia, and Thailand will meet in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, on Wednesday, to discuss irregular maritime movements of people following at least 1.3 thousand refugee arrivals in the ASEAN region.

Indonesian Foreign Affairs Ministrys spokesperson Arrmanatha Nasir stated here on Tuesday, that the meeting was planned to be held on Monday, but due to the busy schedules of the ministers, they had to postpone it until Wednesday.

"The meeting is the result of the discussion between President Joko Widodo and Malaysian Prime Minister (Najib Razak), and it is our initiative to urge Malaysia to use its position as the chairman of the ASEAN," Nasir explained.

Nasir said the meeting of the three ministers was expected to find short-, mid-, and long-term solutions related to the issue of irregular movements of people that has been rampant since long in the Southeast Asian region.

"We cannot resolve this problem alone," he emphasized.

Related to the absence of Myanmars minister in the meeting, Nasir said he was unaware whether Malaysia, as the host, had invited the country or not.

"Of course, we expect the participation of all related countries, moreover from the countries of origin where the refugees came from," he noted.

Indonesia alone has initiated some frameworks to address the issue of irregular maritime movements of people, such as the annual Bali Process on Irregular Movement and the Jakarta Meeting on the Irregular Movement in 2013.

Nasir stated that Indonesia adopted the non-refoulement approach in treating the refugees who entered its territory by providing them the necessary assistance.

"The next course of action will be handled by the UN Refugee Agency (UNHCR), while our main responsibility is to ensure the safety of the refugees," Nasir noted.

The Indonesian government has been working with the UNHCR and the International Organization for Migration (IOM) to list the Rohingya refugees in northern Aceh, after which they will plan to move them to a safe house, according to the spokesman.

"While most of the refugees from Bangladesh are not people who were persecuted in the origin country, but people who left due to economic reasons, or what we call economic refugees," Nasir noted.(*)

Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand to discuss irregular maritime movements in ASEAN - ANTARA News


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Will Indonesia Double Its Military Budget in 2016?*
> Its president has vowed to do so. But can the goal be achieved?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Prashanth Parameswaran
> May 19, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image Credit: Flickr/uyeah
> 
> 
> Last week, Indonesian president Joko “Jokowi” Widodo vowed to double the country’s defense budget in 2016 if its economy grows by 7%.
> 
> According to _Antara News_, on May 13, Jokowi said that if the economy grew by 7%, the budget of Indonesia’ military (TNI) will more than double to 210 trillion rupiah ($16 billion) in 2016 from the current 98 trillion rupiah.
> 
> The vow is part of Jokowi’s campaign pledge to increase Indonesia’s defense budget to 1.5% of GDP from its current 0.8% as Jakarta seeks to achieve a so-called Minimum Essential Force by 2024. That is an urgent task. As I have pointed out earlier, since Jakarta’s paltry budget has never constituted more than 1% of GDP (unlike some of its neighbors like Malaysia or Vietnam), the lack of investment has made it difficult for it to perform even basic functions like controlling its own territorial waters (See: “An Indonesian Defense Revolution Under Jokowi?”). Getting there, however, would require healthy economic growth, and Jokowi had pledged to boost GDP growth to 7% on average during his term which ends in 2019.
> 
> That goal is looking increasingly unlikely at this point. According to the Central Statistics Agency (BPS), Indonesia’s economy grew just 4.71% year-on-year during the first quarter of 2015, slowing down from over 5% in the previous quarter and constituting the slowest growth since 2009. Sluggish economic growth in China and Japan – two of Indonesia’s key trading partners – combined with tightening global financial conditions, low commodity prices, and a weak rupiah – are expected to pose significant challenges for Jakarta. Indonesia’s own central bank, Bank Indonesia, forecasted in its latest report that the economy would only grow as much as 6% in 2016, as opposed to Jokowi’s intended target of 7%. Looking further out, it also said that growth would increase to 6.5% in 2019, which was below Jokowi’s 7.7-8.3% goal.
> 
> Jokowi, for his part, acknowledged these difficulties in his remarks but insisted that the target was still achievable.
> 
> “Our economy is facing global financial pressures. The global economy is facing a downward trend, but I am sure if the stability [and] security is maintained, the economy will grow by 7 percent,” he said.
> 
> If current conditions persist, however, it is more likely that Indonesia will boost its defense budget significantly but not by as much as and as quickly as he would like. Beyond this target however, as the discussion on Indonesia’s defense budget continues, it is important to look at not just the amount Indonesia is spending, but how it is spending that money over the next few years. For instance, as I have pointed out before, Indonesia’s defense spending distribution is currently skewed significantly toward personnel costs (two-thirds by some estimates), rather than procurement or research and development. And budget transparency and financial accountability remain significant problems, even though the Ministry of Defense is taking some steps in the right direction in this regard. As with most defense budgets, the devil often lies in the details.
> 
> Will Indonesia Double Its Military Budget in 2016? | The Diplomat


Well it should and do it soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Skadron Udara 12 Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin melaksanakan latihan terbang malam yang berlangsung mulai Senin (18/5) hingga Kamis (21/5).
(Foto : Pen Lanud Rsn).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia confirms deployment of C-705 missiles on KCR-60M class*
Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Navy International
18 May 2015






A senior official from the Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL)* has confirmed the deployment of Chinese-made C-705 surface-to-surface missiles on the service's KCR-60M missile attack craft.*

The official was speaking to IHS Jane's on 19 May during a visit to the second-in-class KCR-60M vessel KRI Tombak at Changi Naval Base during the IMDEX 2015 exhibition in Singapore. The TNI-AL sent two ships to the expo - the other being the Bung Tomo-class corvette KRI John Lie (358).

Tombak , built by Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL and commissioned in August 2014, is the second of three KCR-60M ships currently in service. *The vessel is fitted with four (two twin) missile launchers. The KCR-60M class was initially believed to be deploying either the C-705 or C-802 missiles*, but there were conflicting reports from Jakarta regarding the confirmed choice of missile.

*"It is the C-705 for now. There are no plans to deploy the C-802 as yet," *the TNI-AL official said. The KCR-60M class is also armed with one 57 mm main gun on the foredeck and two 20 mm guns aft.

During an interview in Jakarta on 13 August 2014, then TNI-AL Chief of Staff Admiral Marsetio told IHS Jane's that the navy was looking to procure at least 16 KCR-60M vessels by 2018, subject to funding. The platform is seen as a core component of the country's 'Minimum Essential Force' strategy that it plans to deliver by 2024.

IMDEX 2015: Indonesia confirms deployment of C-705 missiles on KCR-60M class - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> *Indonesia confirms deployment of C-705 missiles on KCR-60M class*
> Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Navy International
> 18 May 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A senior official from the Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL)* has confirmed the deployment of Chinese-made C-705 surface-to-surface missiles on the service's KCR-60M missile attack craft.*
> 
> The official was speaking to IHS Jane's on 19 May during a visit to the second-in-class KCR-60M vessel KRI Tombak at Changi Naval Base during the IMDEX 2015 exhibition in Singapore. The TNI-AL sent two ships to the expo - the other being the Bung Tomo-class corvette KRI John Lie (358).
> 
> Tombak , built by Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL and commissioned in August 2014, is the second of three KCR-60M ships currently in service. *The vessel is fitted with four (two twin) missile launchers. The KCR-60M class was initially believed to be deploying either the C-705 or C-802 missiles*, but there were conflicting reports from Jakarta regarding the confirmed choice of missile.
> 
> *"It is the C-705 for now. There are no plans to deploy the C-802 as yet," *the TNI-AL official said. The KCR-60M class is also armed with one 57 mm main gun on the foredeck and two 20 mm guns aft.
> 
> During an interview in Jakarta on 13 August 2014, then TNI-AL Chief of Staff Admiral Marsetio told IHS Jane's that the navy was looking to procure at least 16 KCR-60M vessels by 2018, subject to funding. The platform is seen as a core component of the country's 'Minimum Essential Force' strategy that it plans to deliver by 2024.
> 
> IMDEX 2015: Indonesia confirms deployment of C-705 missiles on KCR-60M class - IHS Jane's 360


Please post picture of Missiles


----------



## Zarvan

Indonesian attack craft complete test of C-705 missile system

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

30 July 2014

￼

A computer generated image of KCR-40 lead ship KRI Clurit. Source: PT Palindo

The Indonesian Navy's (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL's) first two KCR-40-class attack craft, KRI Clurit and KRI Kujang , have completed sea acceptance tests of its C-705 surface-to-surface missiles' fire-control system.

According to a statement issued by the TNI-AL's Western Fleet Command (KOARMABAR) on 24 July, the tests, which included firing the missiles at a target, were carried out in the waters near Lingga Island, which is located about 200 km south of Singapore.

The TNI-AL has, however, stopped short of revealing further details of the fire-control system or the type of target engaged during these tests.

The C-705 is a multipurpose missile that was first displayed by China in October 2008 and bears resemblance to the C-602 (YJ-62) anti-ship missile, albeit smaller and lighter. The projectile has a maximum effective range of 140 km and is, in its basic version, guided by an 8 mm active radar during its terminal stage. The C-705 is believed to be capable of carrying a 130 kg HE semi-armour piercing (SAP) directional warhead.

The statement by KOARMABAR claims that during the tests it assessed the C-705's probability of sinking a ship to be 95.7% for vessels with a displacement of up to 1,500 tonnes. Each KCR-40-class vessel can carry up to four C-705 missiles.

IHS Jane's reported in February 2013 that the TNI-AL's KCR-40-class missile boats will be equipped with an initial batch of C-705 anti-ship missiles purchased from China, before making the transition to a version built indigenously by state-owned arms manufacturer PT Pindad. PT Indonesian Aerospace was also reported to be participating in local production of the C-705 in the future but no details of the company's progress on this are yet available.

It is believed that TNI-AL will receive between six to 12 missiles from China by the end of 2014 to equip the first two vessels of the class. Clurit (641) and Kujang (642) were commissioned in April 2011 and February 2012 respectively and were joined by two other vessels in class in 2013 - KRI Beladau (643) and KRI Alamang (644). Indonesia is expected to operate up to 24 KCR-40 missile attack craft.

Clurit and Kujang are currently under the strength of the TNI-AL's Western Fleet (KOARMABAR) and are expected to be deployed for maritime patrol duties in the Riau Archipelago once fully operational.

Indonesian attack craft complete test of C-705 missile system - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

@Zarvan the news is quite obsolete, Indonesian Navy is deciding not to equip or built small sized missile boats for patrol duty anymore, as they can't handle a rough water in most of Indonesian Open Water, especially in Eastern area and West Area near Kalimantan and Natuna. 

Right now Indonesian Navy and Department of Defence in collaborate with ITS (Institute Technology of Surabaya) is designing a new class of Frigate ships with length of more than 150's meter and multiple missile and cannon armament to cope with the ever increasing pressure Indonesian Navy had today and in near future.

as usual the news is in Indonesia


SURABAYA, KOMPAS.com- Pemerintah melalui Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) telah menunjuk ITS Surabaya menjadi Pusat Desain dan Rekayasa Kapal Perang.

"Kita sudah memiliki Pusat Desain Kapal Nasional, lalu Kemenhan meningkatkan statusnya menjadi Pusat Desain dan Rekayasa Kapal Perang," kata Dekan FTK ITS Prof Eko Budi Djatmiko di Surabaya, Sabtu (9/5/2015).

Ditemui di sela "Marine Icon 2015" yang diselenggarakan mahasiswa FTK ITS di kawasan Monumen Kapal Selam (Monkasel) Surabaya, 8-10 Mei itu, ia menjelaskan penunjukan tersebut merupakan bagian dari peran ITS mendukung Poros Maritim.

"Untuk mendukung Indonesia sebagai Poros Maritim Dunia, banyak dosen ITS ditarik ke pusat untuk membantu dalam mewujudkan kebijakan Presiden Joko Widodo itu," katanya.

Selain penunjukan sebagai pusat desain dan rekayasa kapal perang, ITS juga diminta membantu dalam membangun tol laut dan pembuatan kapal selam di PT PAL yang merupakan kerja sama antara Indonesia dengan Korea.

"Untuk itu, ITS diminta membantu untuk menyiapkan desain pembangunan galangan kapal selam, karena kerja sama dengan Korea itu sudah ditindaklanjuti dengan membuat dua kapal selam di Korea," katanya.

Tahun berikutnya, kerja sama pembuatan lima kapal selam itu akan dilanjutkan dengan membangun tiga kapal selam sisanya di PT PAL.

"Sejak tahun 1960, ITS sebenarnya sudah mendapat amanah untuk menyiapkan teknologi kemaritiman, namun selalu terkendala dengan kebijakan pemerintah," katanya saat mendampingi Rektor ITS Prof Joni Hermana.

Untuk itu, ITS akan mengambil peran dalam pembangunan Indonesia sebagai Poros Maritim Dunia itu dengan menyiapkan desain galangan kapal berukuran besar, sekaligus menyiapkan sumber daya manusia untuk galangan itu.

"Dengan demikian, kita akan segera memiliki kapal jenis fregat yang panjangnya sampai 150 meter, bukan sekadar kapal patroli berukuran besar seperti selama ini," katanya.

Ketua Panitia "Marine Icon 2015" ITS, Nityasa Manuswara, Marine Icon 2015 yang dibuka Rektor ITS Prof Joni Hermana (8/5) itu, juga bukan sekadar lomba, namun untuk menggugah kesadaran dan pemahaman terhadap pentingnya kemaritiman bagi Bangsa Indonesia.

"Kita lihat kenyataan Indonesia adalah negara maritim, tapi masyarakat belum sadar bahwa kita masyarakat maritim. Buktinya, masih banyak masyarakat yang 'concern' ke daratan," katanya.

Lomba dengan tema "Berkarya Bersama Membangun Peradaban Maritim Indonesia" yang digelar di kawasan Monumen Kapal Selam (Monkasel) Surabaya pada Jumat (8/5) hingga Minggu (10/5) itu, mempertandingkan enam jenis lomba dan memperebutkan Piala Menpora.

Sebanyak enam jenis lomba adalah Marine Diesel Assembling (bongkar pasang mesin diesel) bagi siswa SMK, Waterbike Competition (sepeda air), National Maritime Paper and Essay Competition (lomba karya tulis kemaritiman), Pop Pop Boat Race (kapal uap/perahu tok-tok), Marine Photography Contest (lomba foto kemaritiman), dan Dragon Boat Race (lomba dayung/lomba balap perahu naga).

Kemenhan Tunjuk ITS sebagai Pusat Desain Kapal Perang - Kompas.com

SURABAYA, KOMPAS.com- Government through the Ministry of Defence (Ministry of Defense) has appointed ITS into Engineering Design Center and Battleship. "We already have a National Ship Design Center, then Kemenhan improve the status of a Centre of Design and Engineering Warship," said Dean FTK ITS Prof Budi Eko Djatmiko in Surabaya, Saturday (05/09/2015). Met on the sidelines "Marine Icon 2015" organized by students of FTK ITS in the Submarine Monument (Monkasel) Surabaya, 8-10 May it was, he explained appointment is part of the role of ITS support shaft Maritime. "To support Indonesia as World Maritime Axis, many ITS lecturers drawn to the center for help in realizing the policies of President Joko Widodo it," he said. 

In addition to the appointment as a center for war ship design and engineering, ITS also asked to assist in establishing a marine highway and manufacture submarines in PT PAL which is the cooperation between Indonesia and Korea. "To that end, ITS asked to help to prepare the design of the submarine shipyard development, because cooperation with Korea that was followed up by making two submarines in Korea," he said. The following year, the cooperation of making five submarines will be followed by the construction of three submarines remaining in PT PAL. "Since 1960, ITS actually already got the mandate to prepare the maritime technology, but always constrained by government policy," he said while accompanying ITS Rector Prof. Joni Hermana. 

*To that end, the ITS will take part in the development of Indonesia as the World Maritime Axis with preparing the design of large-sized shipyards, as well as preparing human resources for the shipyard. "Thus, we will soon have a frigate ship up to 150 meters in length, not just large-sized patrol boats as long as this," he said.Chairman of the Committee "Marine Icon 2015" ITS, Nityasa Manuswara, Marine Icon opened in 2015 ITS Rector Prof. Joni Hermana (8/5), it is also not just a race, but to raise awareness and understanding of the importance of maritime for the Indonesian nation. "We see the fact Indonesia is a maritime country, but people do not realize that our maritime community.*

The proof, there are still many people who 'concern' to the mainland," he said. Competition with the theme "Working Together Building Indonesian Maritime Civilizations" held in the Submarine Monument (Monkasel) Surabaya on Friday (8/5) to Sunday (10/5), the fight for six types of races and trophy Affairs. A total of six types of competitions are Assembling Marine Diesel (diesel engine disassembly) for vocational students, waterbike Competition (water bikes), National Maritime Paper and Essay Competition (writing competition maritime), Pop Pop Boat Race (steamer / boat tok-tok ), Marine Photography Contest (contest maritime photo), and the Dragon Boat Race (rowing race / dragon boat race).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harkness

madokafc said:


> @Zarvan the news is quite obsolete, *Indonesian Navy is deciding not to equip or built small sized missile boats for patrol duty anymore*, as they can't handle a rough water in most of Indonesian Open Water, especially in Eastern area and West Area near Kalimantan and Natuna.
> 
> Right now Indonesian Navy and Department of Defence in collaborate with ITS (Institute Technology of Surabaya) is designing a new class of Frigate ships with length of more than 150's meter and multiple missile and cannon armament to cope with the ever increasing pressure Indonesian Navy had today and in near future..



i want to ask a question if i may sis. based of your article above, the TNI-AL decide to terminate KCR40 and/or KCR60 program completely or just stop temporarily and start built again for different role? like coastal defense maybe.

im confused with the word "patrol duty" because maybe both KCR40 & KCR60 cant handle rough water in the high seas but for much more shallow water the KCR still fit for patrol duty doesnt it?


----------



## Nike

Harkness said:


> i want to ask a question if i may sis. based of your article above, the TNI-AL decide to terminate KCR40 and/or KCR60 program completely or just stop temporarily and start built again for different role? like coastal defense maybe.
> 
> im confused with the word "patrol duty" because maybe both KCR40 & KCR60 cant handle rough water in the high seas but for much more shallow water the KCR still fit for patrol duty doesnt it?



for patrol duty you will not need the missiles, but you need the endurance and the capability to weather the tricky environment at our ocean, so they will stopping to equip such boat with missile and instead will focusing the resources into a larger platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Perahu karet TNI merapat ke Pulao Rondo, Aceh, pulau terluar ujung barat wilayah Indonesia, saat memasok logistik menjelang kedatang Panglima TNI, Jenderal TNI Moeldoko di Pulau Rondo, Aceh, Selasa (19/5/15). Kunjungan Jenderal TNI Moeldoko ke pulau itu juga untuk meresmikan monumen patung pahlawan Aceh, Teuku Umar. (ANTARA FOTO/Ampelsa)






Pangdam II Sriwijaya Mayjen TNI Iskandar M Sahil menyalami prajurit Yonzipur 2/Samara Grawira Prabumulih Satgas Ops pembangunan jalan paralel perbatasan Kalimantan Barat dengan Malaysia di Makodam II Sriwijaya. Palembang. Sumsel, Senin (18/5). Sebanyak 90 orang personel akan diperbantukan untuk pembangunan jalan trans Kalimantan sepanjang 290 KM dan lebar 12 KM dan memakan waktu selama 1 tahun. (ANTARA FOTO/Nova Wahyudi)


----------



## Nike

Prajurit TNI AL memeriksa kondisi Pesawat CN-235 220 Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA) TNI AL sebelum patroli wilayah perbatasan di Landasan Udara TNI AL Tanjung Pinang, Kepulauan Riau, Rabu (6/5). Pesawat intai maritim dibawah kendali Gugus Tempur Laut Komando Armada Barat ini dilengkapi Radar Ocean Master (OM) 400 dengan daya jangkau kurang lebih 200 NM dan dilengkapi FLIR (forward looking infra red) SAFIRE III atau kamera intai laut dengan sudut 360 derajat serta jarak jangkau sekitar 80-90 NM untuk patroli laut wilayah perbatasan. (ANTARA FOTO/M Agung Rajasa)






Wakil Komandan Pesawat Udara 1 Flight 2 Juanda Letnan Satu Laut [P] Indra Permana mengintai kapal laut dengan monitor Ocean Master Radar dan FLIR (forward looking infra red) SAFIRE III di pesawat CN-235 220 Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA) TNI AL, di Tanjung Pinang, Selasa (5/5). Pesawat intai maritim dibawah kendali Gugus Tempur Laut Komando Armada Barat ini dilengkapi Radar Ocean Master (OM) 400 dengan daya jangkau kurang lebih 200 NM dan dilengkapi FLIR (forward looking infra red) SAFIRE III atau kamera intai laut dengan sudut 360 derajat serta jarak jangkau sekitar 80-90 NM untuk patroli laut wilayah perbatasan. (ANTARA FOTO/M Agung Rajasa)






Pilot Mayor Laut [P] Bambang Edi Saputro (kiri) berkoordinasi dengan Co-Pilot Kapten Laut [P] Novi Manunggal (kanan) saat melakukan patroli di sekitar kepulauan Riau dengan pesawat CN-235 220 Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA) TNI AL, di Tanjung Pinang, Selasa (5/5). Pesawat intai maritim dibawah kendali Gugus Tempur Laut Komando Armada Barat ini dilengkapi Radar Ocean Master (OM) 400 dengan daya jangkau kurang lebih 200 NM dan dilengkapi FLIR (forward looking infra red) SAFIRE III atau kamera intai laut dengan sudut 360 derajat serta jarak jangkau sekitar 80-90 NM untuk patroli laut wilayah perbatasan. (ANTARA FOTO/M Agung Rajasa)






Wakil Komandan Pesawat Udara 1 Flight 2 Juanda Letnan Satu Laut [P] Indra Permana mengintai kapal laut dengan monitor Ocean Master Radar dan FLIR (forward looking infra red) SAFIRE III di pesawat CN-235 220 Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA) TNI AL, di Tanjung Pinang, Selasa (5/5). Pesawat intai maritim dibawah kendali Gugus Tempur Laut Komando Armada Barat ini dilengkapi Radar Ocean Master (OM) 400 dengan daya jangkau kurang lebih 200 NM dan dilengkapi FLIR (forward looking infra red) SAFIRE III atau kamera intai laut dengan sudut 360 derajat serta jarak jangkau sekitar 80-90 NM untuk patroli laut wilayah perbatasan. (ANTARA FOTO/M Agung Rajasa)

*International committee of military medicine lauds Indonesian Military Medicine Association*
Rabu, 20 Mei 2015 07:43 WIB | 151 Views




Vice President M. Jusuf Kalla (third right), accompanied by the Minister of Defence, Ryamizard Ryacudu reviewing medical equipment exhibition in the 41st World Congress of Military Medicine (ICMM) in Nusa Dua, Bali, on Monday (May 18, 2015). (ANTARA/Wira Suryantala)
Nusa Dua (ANTARA News) - The International Committee of Military Medicine (ICMM) lauds the contribution of the Indonesian Military Medicine Association for playing an active role in social programs in several countries.

"As the Indonesian Military Medicine Association has been active in international medical programs, the ICMM accepts Indonesias leadership of the international medicine committee," Secretary General of ICMM Roger Van Hoof stated here.

Indonesia now chairs the ICMM, following the completion of Saudi Arabias term.

The position has been officially handed over during the opening ceremony of the 41st International Medicine Conference Committee in Nusa Dua, Bali, on May 18, 2015.

According to Hoof, the capability of the Indonesian Military Medicine Association is no longer doubted as it has been credited for lending assistance to other countries, both those suffering from disasters and also the ones that are engulfed in conflicts, as a peacekeeping force.

The Indonesian Military Medicine Association was also active in dispatching aid to the Nepalese people when their country was hit by an earthquake on April 25.

Regarding the aid given to conflict ridden countries, the ICMM, which has no political interests, offers opportunity to all countries, including Indonesia, to actively participate in providing health assistance to disaster victims.

"We call on all ICMM member countries to help each other," Hoof emphasized.

Head of the Indonesian Military Health Center Major General Daniel Tjen, who is also the chairperson of the 41st International Medicine Conference Committee, noted that the Indonesian military medical team has been actively involved in the health mission in Nepal.

"We are striving to provide humanitarian aid to Nepal. We have sent a task force to the country and have established a field hospital to help the disaster victims," Tjen added.
(Uu.KR-LWA/INE/KR-BSR/B003)

International committee of military medicine lauds Indonesian Military Medicine Association - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

Jakarta - Membanggakan! Tim Indonesia
meraih kemenangan mutlak dalam lomba
tembak tahunan yang diselenggarakan oleh
Australia. Indonesia bahkan mengalahkan
sang tuan rumah dan hingga saat ini berhasil
mendapatkan 28 medali emas dalam
Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting
(AASAM) 2015.

Berdasarkan informasi dari Kedutaan Besar
Republik Indonesia Canberra, Rabu
(20/5/2015), tim Indonesia unggul di posisi
pertama. Adapun 21 peserta Indonesia yang
terdiri dari pejabat dan petembak profesional
dari lingkungan TNI AD serta teknisi PT
Pindad sudah berhasil meraih 28 medali
emas, 16 medali perak, dan 10 medali
perunggu.

"Prestasi yang membanggakan ini
menunjukkan betapa tangguhnya anggota TNI
dan persenjataan buatan Indonesia di medan
laga," puji Dubes RI untuk Australia Nadjib
Riphat dalam keterangannya.

Sementara itu sang tuan rumah, Australia
berada di posisi kedua dengan perbedaan
raihan yang cukup jauh yakni 4 medali emas,
7 medali perak dan 5 medali perunggu.

Bahkan tim petembak Indonesia jauh
melampaui tim dari Inggris yang baru
mampu meraih 3 medali emas, 5 medali
perak, dan 3 medali perunggu. Sementara US
Army hingga hari ini baru mendapat 1 medali
perunggu.

Menambah keterangan Dubes Nadjib, Atase
Militer KBRI Canberra, Taufan Gestoro
menyatakan tim Indonesia bertarung dengan
profesionalisme dan kemampuan tinggi. Tim
Indonesia diperkirakan akan terus
menambah perolehan medali hingga
pertandingan berakhir pada 22 dan 23 Mei
mendatang.

"Di bawah tekanan dan kompetisi
internasional yang ketat, para peserta dari
TNI bertanding dengan semangat yang luar
biasa dan menyelesaikan tiap kompetisi
dengan profesionalisme dan skill yang tinggi,"
jelas Taufan Gestoro yang mendampingi Tim
Indonesia selama pertandingan itu.

Perlombaan AASAM kali ini digelar di
Puckapunyal, Victoria, mulai tanggal 2 hingga
23 Mei 2015. Selama perhelatan yang
mengharumkan nama Indonesia, tim
menggunakan 4 jenis senjata. Yaitu senapan
buatan dalam negeri SS-2 V-4 Heavy Barrel
dan pistol G-2 (Elite&Combat) dari PT Pindad,
senapan SO-Minimi buatan Belgia, senapan
GPMG (General Purpose Machine Gun)
buatan Belgia, dan senjata sniper AW buatan
Inggris.

Keberhasilan bukan hanya didapat dari
perlombaan kategori beregu. Pada kategori
perorangan, prajurit TNI AD berhasil
memenangkan kompetisi. Mereka adalah
Letda Inf Safrin Sihombing (Kopassus), Serda
Misran (Kostrad), Serda Suwandi (Kostrad),
dan Serda Woli Hamsan (Kostrad).

Kalahkan AS dan Inggris, RI Menang Telak di Lomba Tembak Tahunan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Army just inducting another Motor Commando Boats, this time Bukit Barisan First Regional Command who get them






*KMC Komando TNI AD*Kapal Motor Cepat (KMC) Komando TNI AD melakukan manuver pada peluncuran Kapal Motor Cepat (KMC) Komando Kodam I/Bukit Barisan di Pelabuhan Belawan Medan, Sumatera Utara, Rabu (20/5). Kapal yang memiliki kecepatan 35 knot dan mampu berlayar terus menerus sejauh 250 NM dalam kecepatan tersebut dilengkapi dengan senjata berat dan dapat mengangkut 36 prajurit untuk pendaratan di pantai. (ANTARA FOTO/Septianda Perdana)
KMC Komando TNI AD - Foto ANTARA News






Omar Patek, a notorious terrorist villain, leader of Jamaah Islamiyah in Indonesia and perpetrator of several bombs attack in Indonesia had made an amend for himself and realized his wrongdoing all of the time, right now tightly embraced to sacred Red and White flag of Republic of Indonesia. 






Terpidana kasus terorisme Umar Patek (kiri) memberi hormat ketika menjadi pengibar bendera merah putih pada upacara memperingati Hari Kebangkitan Nasional (Harkitnas) di Lapas Porong, Sidoarjo, Jawa Timur, Rabu (20/5/15). Umar Petek yang merupakan pemimpin kelompok radikal Jamaah Islamiyah tersebut menjadi pengibar bendera merah putih sebagai bentuk rasa cinta kepada Indonesia. (ANTARA FOTO/Umarul Faruq)

Umar Patek Pengibar Bendera - Foto ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d said:


> Jakarta - Membanggakan! Tim Indonesia meraih kemenangan mutlak dalam lomba tembak tahunan yang diselenggarakan oleh Australia. Indonesia bahkan mengalahkan sang tuan rumah dan hingga saat ini berhasil mendapatkan 28 medali emas dalam Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting (AASAM) 2015. Kalahkan AS dan Inggris, RI Menang Telak di Lomba Tembak Tahunan



As we all expected from the best. AASAM 2015 overall winner with 28 gold medals. Bravo TNI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

pr1v4t33r said:


> As we all expected from the best. AASAM 2015 overall winner with 28 gold medals. Bravo TNI


But It's kinda boring and predictable isn't it ;p


----------



## pr1v4t33r

For every good things that happen, i'll be grateful. Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Harkness

madokafc said:


> for patrol duty you will not need the missiles, but you need the endurance and the capability to weather the tricky environment at our ocean, so they will stopping to equip such boat with missile and instead will focusing the resources into a larger platform.



ah i see
okay i get the pictures. thanks sis


----------



## katarabhumi

Congratulations TNI. I'm proud of you.

Yg jeles bkal bilg : Ahhh ni kan cm maen2 gk sriyus... Hekhekhek


----------



## Bhayangkara

katarabhumi said:


> Congratulations TNI. I'm proud of you.
> 
> Yg jeles bkal bilg : Ahhh ni kan cm maen2 gk sriyus... Hekhekhek


hahaha,, bahkan ada yg pernah bilang klo mereka yg ikut turnament ini bukanlah asli anggota TNI, tp pemain cabutan dari atlet profesional

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Bhayangkara said:


> hahaha,, bahkan ada yg pernah bilang klo mereka yg ikut turnament ini bukanlah asli anggota TNI, tp pemain cabutan dari atlet profesional



LOL Yeah.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Indos members .. O kanjaro english bolo!



Indos members ... Please use english ... Out indo skills aren't that awesome yet!

Thank you!.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nusantara

pr1v4t33r said:


> As we all expected from the best. AASAM 2015 overall winner with 28 gold medals. Bravo TNI


let's troll Susie O'Brien

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian authorities sink 41 illegally fishing ships*
Rabu, 20 Mei 2015 21:18 WIB | 893 Views

Bitung, N Sulawesi (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian maritime authorities sank 41 fishing ships found illegally operating in Indonesian waters on May 20 to coincide with the the National Awakening Day celebrations.

Director General of Supervision of Fisheries and Marine Resources Asep Burhanudin, said the sinking of the ships was held at the same time in several areas in cooperation between the Marine and Fisheries Ministry, sea police and the navy.

The marine and fisheries Ministry exploded and sank 11 ships in the seas off Bitung and six units in Pontianak, West Kalimantan , one in Belawan, North Sumatra and one in Pidie Aceh.

At the same time the navy exploded and sank 4 ships in Bitung and 17 in Ranai, Riau Islands, Asep said.

The explosion and the sinking of the ships were on order from the President Joko Widodo via the Marine and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti, he said.

"This is to revive the National Awakening Day and as symbol of the rise of the world maritime spirit," he said.

So far this year, including the 41 ships, the authorities have exploded and sent to the bottom of the sea more than 50 ships found illegally operating in Indonesian waters.

A number of 49 more ships caught by the marine and fisheries ministry are facing legal process.

They are facing the same sanction if the court found them guilty of illegal operation in the Indonesian waters.

The government adopts a tough measure hoping to stamp out illegal fishing in the countrys sea territory.

For many years foreign fishing ships have operated almost freely in Indonesian waters causing potential losses of hundreds of trillions of rupiahs to the country a year.
_
(T.SYS/B/H-ASG/A014)

Indonesian authorities sink 41 illegally fishing ships - ANTARA News_

*TNI chief warns Indonesians of dangers of ISIS*
Rabu, 20 Mei 2015 13:38 WIB | 1.011 Views





Indonesian Armed Forces, General Moeldoko. (ANTARA FOTO/M Agung Rajasa)
Bengkulu (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Armed Forces Chief General Moeldoko has warned young Indonesians about the dangers of ISIS, saying that the terrorist group must be crushed, and the ideology it is spreading is against the teachings of Islam.

"What ISIS is doing is so deplorable that its spread must be halted," he stated while addressing 1.5 thousand students attending his public lecture at Bengkulu State University here, Wednesday.

Young Indonesians, including students, should be prevented from being influenced and recruited by the ISIS recruiters, he affirmed.

Therefore, General Moeldoko called on the students and youth to not be swayed by the group and join the ISIS, whose movement has won the hearts and minds of certain people due to the rapid development of information technology.

"How can people from various countries be motivated to join ISIS? This reality is obviously linked to the role of information technology and media," he pointed out.

General Moeldoko remarked that the terrorist organization was successful in recruiting a small number of Indonesians as they are promised a better life.

This problem should be tackled by regional governments by utilizing economic wealth gained from natural and mineral resources for the welfare of the people, he said.

Faras Trysanti, a student of Tri Mandiri Sakti Health College, seconded General Moeldokos views saying that the ISIS had tarnished the good image of Islam, and it should be avoided.

TNI chief warns Indonesians of dangers of ISIS - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Indos members .. O kanjaro english bolo!
> 
> 
> 
> Indos members ... Please use english ... Out indo skills aren't that awesome yet!
> 
> Thank you!.



Sorry bro.. Don't worry, it wasn't anything serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Indos members .. O kanjaro english bolo!
> 
> 
> 
> Indos members ... Please use english ... Out indo skills aren't that awesome yet!
> 
> Thank you!.


Ups, sorry sir it just a bit nostalgia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KMC Komando Kodam Bukit Barisan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

So what about investigation on our burnt F-16? Will we get a replacement... for free?


----------



## Nike

katarabhumi said:


> So what about investigation on our burnt F-16? Will we get a replacement... for free?



if nothing news about that, it means the failure is came from us like FOD from the dirt runway and the gov will keep silent

but if there is news about the faulty procedure from Maintenance facility in US, so we can pursue the replacement from them.....

a great deal will be signed off not near from now, as Indonesian Navy need to enhance her capabilities 

















SNAFU!: Amphibious Leaders Symposium landing demonstration.... pics by Sgt. Sarah Anderson

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Indos members .. O kanjaro english bolo!
> 
> 
> 
> Indos members ... Please use english ... Out indo skills aren't that awesome yet!
> 
> Thank you!.



They talked about Indonesia military who always won AASAM Military championship in Australia since 2008. This year we also appear to win it, leaving USA and British soldiers behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Outermost islands must be guarded: TNI Commander*
Kamis, 21 Mei 2015 20:17 WIB | 93 Views




General TNI Moeldoko. (ANTARA/M. Agung Rajasa)
Rondo (ANTARA News) - The outermost islands must be guarded, and no party must be allowed to take an iota of it, Indonesian Military (TNI) Commander General Moeldoko stated here on Thursday.

"No iota of land of the outermost islands must be allowed to come under the control of other parties. The TNI soldiers will continue to safeguard the islands," he noted while visiting the island of Rondo in the Sumatran province of Aceh.

The general visited the island to inspect the readiness of TNI soldiers assigned to guard the outermost island. Moreover, he also dedicated a Teuku Umar national hero monument that had been built on the island.

The Rondo Island is located in the Indian Ocean and borders the Nicobar island of India. The island lies north of Weh Island and is administratively under the jurisdiction of the city administration of Sabang.

General Moeldoko remarked that the outermost islands are the sovereignty of the Unitary State of Indonesia (NKRI), and hence, they must be guarded against any kind of threat from any quarter.

"Every threat on the outermost island must be driven away. The islands must not be allowed to be taken by any quarter because the countrys sovereignty lies on the island," he said.

Regarding the monument, the general stated that it had been built to boost the fighting spirit of the TNI soldiers guarding the countrys sovereignty on the island.

The monument also aims to strengthen the history of Aceh on the island, which is part of the province.

"The TNI built the Teuku Umar national hero monument on Rondo Island to serve as a testament to Indonesias sovereignty on the island, which is undisputable. Teuku Umar is a national hero hailing from Aceh," General Moeldoko stated. 

***2***

Reporting by M Haris Sa

(H-YH/INE)

EDITED BY INE/a014 



(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/A014) 21-05-2015 16:17:30

Outermost islands must be guarded: TNI Commander - ANTARA News

*Outermost islands must be guarded: TNI Commander*
Kamis, 21 Mei 2015 20:17 WIB | 93 Views




General TNI Moeldoko. (ANTARA/M. Agung Rajasa)
Rondo (ANTARA News) - The outermost islands must be guarded, and no party must be allowed to take an iota of it, Indonesian Military (TNI) Commander General Moeldoko stated here on Thursday.

"No iota of land of the outermost islands must be allowed to come under the control of other parties. The TNI soldiers will continue to safeguard the islands," he noted while visiting the island of Rondo in the Sumatran province of Aceh.

The general visited the island to inspect the readiness of TNI soldiers assigned to guard the outermost island. Moreover, he also dedicated a Teuku Umar national hero monument that had been built on the island.

The Rondo Island is located in the Indian Ocean and borders the Nicobar island of India. The island lies north of Weh Island and is administratively under the jurisdiction of the city administration of Sabang.

General Moeldoko remarked that the outermost islands are the sovereignty of the Unitary State of Indonesia (NKRI), and hence, they must be guarded against any kind of threat from any quarter.

"Every threat on the outermost island must be driven away. The islands must not be allowed to be taken by any quarter because the countrys sovereignty lies on the island," he said.

Regarding the monument, the general stated that it had been built to boost the fighting spirit of the TNI soldiers guarding the countrys sovereignty on the island.

The monument also aims to strengthen the history of Aceh on the island, which is part of the province.

"The TNI built the Teuku Umar national hero monument on Rondo Island to serve as a testament to Indonesias sovereignty on the island, which is undisputable. Teuku Umar is a national hero hailing from Aceh," General Moeldoko stated. 

***2***

Reporting by M Haris Sa

(H-YH/INE)

EDITED BY INE/a014 



(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/A014) 21-05-2015 16:17:30

Outermost islands must be guarded: TNI Commander - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

Bakamla (Indonesian Coast Guard) will be a pioneer at using indigenous weapon and support system for their operational routine use. The tools they had ordered so far will be comprised of FLIR (Forward Looking Infra Red), UAV (Underwater Autonomous Vehicle), OTH Maritime Radar System, low flying amphibious aircraft and such. With this move we will hoping other agencies within Indonesian Government can be persuaded to follow their step to using indigenous system. 

Original News is in Indonesia. 

*Bakamla Deklarasikan Alutsis Keamanan dan Keselamatan Laut Buatan dalam Negeri*





JMOL – Bakamla RI mendeklarasikan Alat Utama Sistem Keamanan Dan Keselamatan Laut produk dalam negeri untuk mendukung Indonesia sebagai Poros Maritim Dunia. Deklarasi ini diselenggarakan pada tanggal 20 Mei 2015 di Ruang Serbaguna Badan Keamanan Laut Republik Indonesia.

“Melalui kegiatan ini Bakamla diharapkan dapat menjadi pelopor dalam kemandirian dan pengembangan teknologi dalam negeri, terutama pada bidang keamanan dan keselamatan di laut. Hal ini tentunya untuk menunjukkan bahwa Indonesia sudah cukup mumpuni dalam hal kualitas. Dengan kemampuan alat yang baik serta perawatan yang sesuai dengan standar internasional, maka produk dalam negeri tersebut tidak kalah dari produk luar”, ujar Plt. Deputi Inhuker Bakamla RI, Laksamana Pertama Maritim Eko Susilo Hadi dalam sambutannya mewakili Kabakamla RI.

Settama Bakamla RI Laksma Maritim Ir. Dr. Dicky R. Munaf menegaskan alutsiskamla merupakan peralatan yang digunakan untuk mendukung pelaksanaan kegiatan keamanan dan keselamatan di laut seperti teknologi, kapal, persenjataan, peralatan SAR, dan peralatan pendukung lainnya. Adapun tujuan dari peningkatan Alutsiskamla ini untuk mengimbangi meningkatnya jumlah pengguna jasa laut sebagai salah satu wujud terlaksananya Poros Maritim Dunia sesuai dengan amanat Presiden Joko Widodo. Sehingga pengawasan keamanan dan keselamatan di perairan Indonesia dapat terakomodir secara menyeluruh.

Beberapa produk dalam negeri yang akan digunakan oleh Bakamla RI sebagai alutsiskamla tambahan, antara lain: *Forward Looking Infra Red (FLIR)* akan digunakan untuk pengawasan kapal yang ditujukan untuk mendukung operasional Bakamla dalam hal Sistem Deteksi Dini yang diantaranya: pengenalan pergerakan di laut untuk pengintaian, pengawasan dan akuisisi target obyek, pencarian di permukaan, pencarian dan pelacakan di luar kapal, dll. *Remotely Operated Vehicle (ROV)* yang akan digunakan untuk Maritime SAR mendukung survey bawah air sebagai alat deteksi dini BAKAMLA. ROV diinginkan untuk dapat beroperasi sampai kedalaman 100 meter. Serta *Radar Over The Horizon (OTH*) yang akan digunakan untuk traffic monitoring, yang memiliki pantauan wilayah mencapai hingga ± 250 NM. Dengan Radar OTH ini diharapkan Bakamla RI dapat memonitoring kapal-kapal yang melintas di perairan Indonesia dengan jangkauan wilayah yang lebih luas.

Bakamla RI bekerja sama dengan Intitut Teknologi Bandung (ITB) melakukan pengembangan-pengembangan teknologi ini. Pada tahap awal Bakamla RI menggunakan 10 produk *Wakatobi Mini ROV Tactical Underwater Robot*. Penggunaan teknologi lokal ini akan mendorong semangat pengembangan teknologi lokal sehingga di masa depan teknologi lokal akan terus diinovasikan pada setiap level dan bidang sendi negara baik di bidang pertahanan, keamanan dan kemanusiaan.

http://jurnalmaritim.com/2015/05/ba...nan-dan-keselamatan-laut-buatan-dalam-negeri/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Ssecurity at Indonesia-PNG border must be tightened*
Kamis, 21 Mei 2015 19:48 WIB | 263 Views
Pewarta: Otniel Tamindael





Border zone of Republic of Indonesia and Papua New Guinea. (ANTARA/Dian Kandipi)
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Security in the areas along the border between the Republic of Indonesia (RI) and its neighboring country of Papua New Guinea (PNG) must be tightened to prevent drug smuggling.

The RI-PNG border remains prone to drug smuggling, although some suspected individuals illegally crossing the border have been arrested.

Security officials have frequently arrested people possessing marijuana while attempting to illegally cross the PNG border to enter Jayapura, Papuas provincial capital; however, drug smuggling activities continue to thrive along the border.

"The lack of available personnel and the vast Papuan territory pose challenges in preventing the entry of drugs into the region, especially from the border," Head of the National Narcotics Agency of Papua Brigadier General Sukirman stated in Jayapura on Thursday.

Sukirman noted that the border area serves as a gateway for the entry of drugs into the Indonesian territory, as the two countries share borders in land and at sea.

According to Sukirman, drug smugglers often conduct transactions on boat at sea, or take an alternative road also called "jalan tikus" to smuggle drugs into Papua.

"Abepantai, Hamadi, and Dok IX are the locations where they shore their boats," Sukirman said.

Therefore, the agency, in cooperation with the respective institutions and law enforcers, is implementing more effective measures to prevent drug smuggling.

The agency had also signed a memorandum of understanding with the Indonesian Military and the National Police on the prevention of drug smuggling.

He remarked that the agency has deployed 11 additional personnel this year to intensify its operations in the easternmost region of Indonesia.

"They have been assigned the task of mapping the entry gates used for drug smuggling and the areas where the drugs are smuggled," Sukirman revealed.

As the problem of drug smuggling is spiraling out of control, hence numerous prominent Papua community figures in Jayapura have urged the central government to tighten security arrangements along the border.

"We have urged the government to tighten security along the border with PNG," Skow Mabo community figure Yans Mahil Mallo remarked on Tuesday.

Mallo noted that such incidents often occur, thereby triggering anxiety among the local community.

He stated that several local figures from four villages located near the PNG border had committed to helping the authorities prevent drug trafficking in order to safeguard Papuas younger generation.

Hanock Rollo, another local community figure, also expressed concern over the problem of drug trafficking across the Skow (RI)-Wutung (PNG) border.

Drug traffickers had misused their red cards (instead of passports) needed to cross the border.

"I think it is the responsibility of the authorities to address the problem. We just give them information," he said, adding that he was concerned that the situation might worsen after the Skow model market was realized.

The Skow market is strategically located near the border with PNG, and thus, it is prone to drug smuggling from the neighboring country.

Stringent measures need to be implemented to stop smuggling activities involving drugs and other items along the border areas between the Indonesian easternmost province of Papua and PNG.

Most of the border areas are reportedly vulnerable to international drug trafficking due to the shortage of detection equipment.

The geographical location of the provinces provides easy access to drug smugglers via sea, air, and land transportation routes, and thus, the police and intelligence officials should be directed to intensify the early detection of drug distribution networks.

Papuas Narcotics Agency spokesman Senior Commissioner Antonius Kadarmanta also noted some time ago that the border areas are prone to drug smuggling from the neighboring country of PNG.

He remarked that the Papua province, which is directly adjacent to PNG, is affected by illicit drug trading practices, which need to be jointly addressed.

He claimed that the border areas between Papua and PNG are becoming a transit haven for illegal drug smugglers, but the government cannot take comprehensive steps due to resource constraints.

Antonius emphasized that the local authority has attempted to crack down on the circulation of drugs, but unmonitored entry points near the border with PNG have marred the efforts.

He further pointed out that the areas along the border need adequate drug detection equipment and a local anti-narcotics office to drive out possible drug smugglers and dealers from the neighboring country.

He also called on the local police to tighten security along the border areas with PNG, which are believed to be used by international drug rings to smuggle narcotics across the border to Indonesias Papua province.

According to the PNG Post-Courier report, increasingly more Papua New Guineans are getting involved in the multi-million kina international illegal drug trade with illicit drugs worth millions changing hands, specifically between Asia and the Pacific.

The report highlights the fact that the number of Papua New Guineans caught abroad in possession of these illicit drugs is on the rise, with three known cases that are currently being tried in international courts.

One of these cases involves 40-year-old Mary Yawari, who is facing life imprisonment or a fine of US$1.19 million after attempting to import US$1.87 million worth of methamphetamine into North Queensland in October, last year.

Therefore, Antonius emphasized that the border areas in Papua province need special attention with regard to these issues in order to address them more effectively.

He stated that Papua province has become an easy target for illicit drug trading practices due to the presence of several illegal border crossings used by dealers from both countries.

"Even along the Skow border between Jayapura and Wutung in PNG alone, there are some 8 illegal border crossings, not to mention open access to transport drugs through the sea route," he pointed out.

He affirmed that besides rampant drug smuggling practices, the number of drug abusers in Papua continues to increase.

"Therefore, we need support from all parties, government, and private institutions, including from other public elements, to combat the circulation of illicit drugs in Papua," Antonius stated.
(T.O001/INE/KR-BSR)

Ssecurity at Indonesia-PNG border must be tightened - ANTARA News


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

kalo latihan sesama korpettt napa sigma class cakep bener ya 
















Latihan Bersama KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda dan Kapal Perang Brasil BRS APA P-121 | PribumiNews

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

(subhanallah) Maneuver arrow head loop and break off yg terbagi menjadi 2 bagian akan menjadi lafadz Allah
Credit to Ferdian habibi




Great performance from jupiter aerobatic team!!!










A night at the Dragon Nest.....
Credit to alex sidharta















Hari Ini, KKP dan TNI AL Tenggelamkan 41 Kapal | Fajar Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Asia defense spending: New arms race in South China Sea*

*Indonesia alone is buying 20 frigates from the Netherlands to upgrade its naval capabilities.*

Vaishali Gauba 
8 Hours AgoCNBC.com

The Philippines, Vietnam, Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand and Taiwan are beefing up their military in the face of increasingly bold incursions in the region by China. But most of that spending is not going to weapons makers in the United States.





_An Indonesian naval vessel.
Getty Images_

China has over recent years declared increasing levels of sovereignty over the South China Sea, even parts of it that are far from the Chinese mainland. Largely as a result, other nations in the region have allocated more money for weapons and are expected to spend even more: IHS Janes sees virtually every nation in the region boosting expenditures—Indonesian procurement spending is expected to spike by 61 percent by 2021, for instance, and the Philippines is seen doubling spending in that time frame. (Tweet This)

But so far, most of those procurement dollars aren't going to the United States. Between 2012 and 2013, the value of U.S. military sales agreements with all but one of those nations declined, according to a U.S. Department of Defense report. Gregory Polling, fellow with the Sumitro Chair for Southeast Asia Studies for the Center for Strategic and International Studies, said that although that decrease may not be reflective of total expenditures, the claimant nations are weighing their options when it comes to whom they buy from.

"The United States is the biggest provider of the security systems (in the world overall), but all of these countries are understandably looking more broadly than the U.S.," Polling said.

Take Vietnam, for example. The country has the most modern defense systems among all the countries in the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), but it's procuring more than 72 percent of its equipment from Russia for contracts signed since 2010.

Other major arms suppliers to the South China Sea region include France, the United Kingdom, Spain, South Korea, Japan and Brazil, according to data provided by Ben Moores, senior defense analyst at IHS Janes.

Moores pointed to several recent examples of contracts that have gone to nations besides the United States: the Philippines' purchase of FA-50 trainer jets and combat aircraft from South Korea; Vietnam's six kilo-class submarines and 12 corvettes deal with Russia; *and Indonesia's buying 20 frigates from the Netherlands to upgrade its weak naval capabilities.*

The Philippines—the country that perhaps feels the most direct threat from Chinese efforts to establish ownership of the Spratly islands—is seen spending more on maritime weapons, with annual defense procurement rising from $273 million today to $500 million in 2021, according to IHS Janes.

"The Philippines' military has been a weak player for a long time," said Duncan Innes-Ker, regional editor for Asia at the Economist Intelligence Unit. "It really doesn't have the capacity for naval. Even if it invests more, it is never going to able to create a force that makes China think twice."

To be sure, the United States continues to supply military equipment to nations involved in the South China Sea dispute. Signed U.S. contracts for delivery between 2010 and 2024 constitute about 30 percent of the Philippines' total contracts, 40 percent of Singapore's and 90 percent of Taiwan's total contracts, according to data from IHS Janes. For Indonesia and Malaysia, U.S. contracts make up about 9.7 percent and 3.3 percent, respectively.

Polling said the United States contributes in other ways that are not reflected in the Department of Defense data, such as helping the Philippines boost its military infrastructure, for example. "The U.S. is already committed in helping boost capacity for its partners," he said. "It is committed to expand military infrastructure, build airfields, runways, increase naval and air force capabilities and refueling capacity, and other infrastructure."

Moores said that Vietnam has an edge over other nations in the region because of its early involvement in the dispute with China. For others, it's too late in the game to catch up to China.

"All these countries are only trying to build their military to the extent that China incurs a cost if it goes any further," Moores said. "It be can be a big speed bump, but their militaries can't individually stand against the Chinese navy."

Asia defense spending: New arms race in South China Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

*China unhappy after Indonesia sinks illegal fishermen's boats*




The Indonesian navy blows up foreign boats caught fishing illegally in Indonesian waters near Bitung, North Sulawesi on May 20, 2015 in this photo taken by Antara Foto. Photo by Reuters/Fiqman Sunandar/Antara Foto

JAKARTA - Beijing expressed concern Thursday after Indonesia destroyed 41 impounded foreign vessels including a Chinese boat, as the world's biggest archipelago nation ramps up efforts to stop illegal fishing in its waters.

Indonesia sank the empty fishing vessels at several sites Wednesday, local media reported, including a large Chinese ship detained in 2009 for fishing in Indonesia's exclusive economic zone in the South China Sea.

Boats from Vietnam, Thailand and the Philippines which had been caught fishing illegally in Indonesian waters were also sunk, with some blown up using dynamite.

Indonesian President Joko Widodo launched the campaign to clamp down on illegal fishing soon after taking office in October and several foreign trawlers had already been sunk, but it was the first time a Chinese boat was targeted.

Jakarta had been accused in the past of turning a blind eye to illegal Chinese fishing activities in Indonesian waters, not wanting to anger its vastly more powerful trading partner.

However Beijing was unhappy at the move.

"China is gravely concerned about relevant reports, and is asking the Indonesian side to make clarifications," foreign ministry spokesman Hong Lei told reporters.

"We hope that the Indonesian side can press ahead with fishery cooperation in a constructive manner and safeguard the legitimate rights and interests of Chinese companies."

Indonesia does not have overlapping territorial claims with Beijing in the hotly contested South China Sea, home to vital shipping lanes and believed to be rich in oil and gas, unlike several other Asian nations.

But Jakarta has objected to China's nine-dash line -- the demarcation Beijing uses on maps to demonstrate its claim to almost the whole of the sea -- as it overlaps with Indonesia's exclusive economic zone around Natuna, a string of islands rich in fishing stocks on the farnorthwest fringe of the archipelago.

Indonesia has defended its policy of seizing and destroying illegal fishing boats and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti told The Jakarta Post newspaper that sinking vessels was for "the welfare of our fishermen".

Widodo has said illegal fishing costs Southeast Asia's biggest economy billions of dollars in lost revenues every year. He hopes that increased earnings from fishing can boost economic growth, which has sunk to a five-year low.

Authorities also say foreigners illegally fishing in Indonesia are partly responsible for massive damage to the environment due to the widespread use of explosives and cyanide.

China unhappy after Indonesia sinks illegal fishermen's boats | ABS-CBN News



madokafc said:


> *Asia defense spending: New arms race in South China Sea*
> 
> *Indonesia alone is buying 20 frigates from the Netherlands to upgrade its naval capabilities.*
> 
> Vaishali Gauba
> 8 Hours AgoCNBC.com
> 
> The Philippines, Vietnam, Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand and Taiwan are beefing up their military in the face of increasingly bold incursions in the region by China. But most of that spending is not going to weapons makers in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _An Indonesian naval vessel.
> Getty Images_
> 
> China has over recent years declared increasing levels of sovereignty over the South China Sea, even parts of it that are far from the Chinese mainland. Largely as a result, other nations in the region have allocated more money for weapons and are expected to spend even more: IHS Janes sees virtually every nation in the region boosting expenditures—Indonesian procurement spending is expected to spike by 61 percent by 2021, for instance, and the Philippines is seen doubling spending in that time frame. (Tweet This)
> 
> But so far, most of those procurement dollars aren't going to the United States. Between 2012 and 2013, the value of U.S. military sales agreements with all but one of those nations declined, according to a U.S. Department of Defense report. Gregory Polling, fellow with the Sumitro Chair for Southeast Asia Studies for the Center for Strategic and International Studies, said that although that decrease may not be reflective of total expenditures, the claimant nations are weighing their options when it comes to whom they buy from.
> 
> "The United States is the biggest provider of the security systems (in the world overall), but all of these countries are understandably looking more broadly than the U.S.," Polling said.
> 
> Take Vietnam, for example. The country has the most modern defense systems among all the countries in the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), but it's procuring more than 72 percent of its equipment from Russia for contracts signed since 2010.
> 
> Other major arms suppliers to the South China Sea region include France, the United Kingdom, Spain, South Korea, Japan and Brazil, according to data provided by Ben Moores, senior defense analyst at IHS Janes.
> 
> Moores pointed to several recent examples of contracts that have gone to nations besides the United States: the Philippines' purchase of FA-50 trainer jets and combat aircraft from South Korea; Vietnam's six kilo-class submarines and 12 corvettes deal with Russia; *and Indonesia's buying 20 frigates from the Netherlands to upgrade its weak naval capabilities.*
> 
> The Philippines—the country that perhaps feels the most direct threat from Chinese efforts to establish ownership of the Spratly islands—is seen spending more on maritime weapons, with annual defense procurement rising from $273 million today to $500 million in 2021, according to IHS Janes.
> 
> "The Philippines' military has been a weak player for a long time," said Duncan Innes-Ker, regional editor for Asia at the Economist Intelligence Unit. "It really doesn't have the capacity for naval. Even if it invests more, it is never going to able to create a force that makes China think twice."
> 
> To be sure, the United States continues to supply military equipment to nations involved in the South China Sea dispute. Signed U.S. contracts for delivery between 2010 and 2024 constitute about 30 percent of the Philippines' total contracts, 40 percent of Singapore's and 90 percent of Taiwan's total contracts, according to data from IHS Janes. For Indonesia and Malaysia, U.S. contracts make up about 9.7 percent and 3.3 percent, respectively.
> 
> Polling said the United States contributes in other ways that are not reflected in the Department of Defense data, such as helping the Philippines boost its military infrastructure, for example. "The U.S. is already committed in helping boost capacity for its partners," he said. "It is committed to expand military infrastructure, build airfields, runways, increase naval and air force capabilities and refueling capacity, and other infrastructure."
> 
> Moores said that Vietnam has an edge over other nations in the region because of its early involvement in the dispute with China. For others, it's too late in the game to catch up to China.
> 
> "All these countries are only trying to build their military to the extent that China incurs a cost if it goes any further," Moores said. "It be can be a big speed bump, but their militaries can't individually stand against the Chinese navy."
> 
> Asia defense spending: New arms race in South China Sea



20 frigates or 2 SIGMA PKR 10514???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> *China unhappy after Indonesia sinks illegal fishermen's boats*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indonesian navy blows up foreign boats caught fishing illegally in Indonesian waters near Bitung, North Sulawesi on May 20, 2015 in this photo taken by Antara Foto. Photo by Reuters/Fiqman Sunandar/Antara Foto
> 
> JAKARTA - Beijing expressed concern Thursday after Indonesia destroyed 41 impounded foreign vessels including a Chinese boat, as the world's biggest archipelago nation ramps up efforts to stop illegal fishing in its waters.
> 
> Indonesia sank the empty fishing vessels at several sites Wednesday, local media reported, including a large Chinese ship detained in 2009 for fishing in Indonesia's exclusive economic zone in the South China Sea.
> 
> Boats from Vietnam, Thailand and the Philippines which had been caught fishing illegally in Indonesian waters were also sunk, with some blown up using dynamite.
> 
> Indonesian President Joko Widodo launched the campaign to clamp down on illegal fishing soon after taking office in October and several foreign trawlers had already been sunk, but it was the first time a Chinese boat was targeted.
> 
> Jakarta had been accused in the past of turning a blind eye to illegal Chinese fishing activities in Indonesian waters, not wanting to anger its vastly more powerful trading partner.
> 
> However Beijing was unhappy at the move.
> 
> "China is gravely concerned about relevant reports, and is asking the Indonesian side to make clarifications," foreign ministry spokesman Hong Lei told reporters.
> 
> "We hope that the Indonesian side can press ahead with fishery cooperation in a constructive manner and safeguard the legitimate rights and interests of Chinese companies."
> 
> Indonesia does not have overlapping territorial claims with Beijing in the hotly contested South China Sea, home to vital shipping lanes and believed to be rich in oil and gas, unlike several other Asian nations.
> 
> But Jakarta has objected to China's nine-dash line -- the demarcation Beijing uses on maps to demonstrate its claim to almost the whole of the sea -- as it overlaps with Indonesia's exclusive economic zone around Natuna, a string of islands rich in fishing stocks on the farnorthwest fringe of the archipelago.
> 
> Indonesia has defended its policy of seizing and destroying illegal fishing boats and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti told The Jakarta Post newspaper that sinking vessels was for "the welfare of our fishermen".
> 
> Widodo has said illegal fishing costs Southeast Asia's biggest economy billions of dollars in lost revenues every year. He hopes that increased earnings from fishing can boost economic growth, which has sunk to a five-year low.
> 
> Authorities also say foreigners illegally fishing in Indonesia are partly responsible for massive damage to the environment due to the widespread use of explosives and cyanide.
> 
> China unhappy after Indonesia sinks illegal fishermen's boats | ABS-CBN News
> 
> 
> 
> 20 frigates or 2 SIGMA PKR 10514???



license production at PT PAL facility for 20 vessels


----------



## Nike

Moeldoko innovation, put shield around the car, credit to detik.com


----------



## The Great One (Mod ver)

madokafc said:


> Moeldoko innovation, put shield around the car, credit to detik.com
> 
> View attachment 223808
> 
> 
> View attachment 223809


What is its utility?


----------



## Nike

The Great One (Mod ver) said:


> What is its utility?



personally i don't know, but the news stated it car is a gift from Moeldoko (TNI General and Leader) to Aceh Military Region, those cars itself is been modified according to Moeldoko as part of his innovation and taste....... well it came from his own pockets so no problemo.


----------



## The Great One (Mod ver)

madokafc said:


> personally i don't know, but the news stated it car is a gift from Moeldoko (TNI General and Leader) to Aceh Military Region, those cars itself is been modified according to Moeldoko as part of his innovation and taste....... well it came from his own pockets so no problemo.


Then I guess that it's there to protect the side-mirrors.

Also, during the zombie apocalypse, it enhances the durability of the doors and reduces the work-load on the hero whence running over Zombies.














JK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

The Great One (Mod ver) said:


> Then I guess that it's there to protect the side-mirrors.
> 
> Also, during the zombie apocalypse, it enhances the durability of the doors it reduces the work-load on the hero whence running over Zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK




you made my day, it's must be the most plausible explanation yet, Moeldoko must be a fan of Zombies themed movies.

An interesting news, another innovation from our Industry and entrepreneur

*Indonesian drone ready for military operations*
Rabu, 20 Mei 2015 08:15 WIB | 1.244 Views




OS-Wifanusa. (twitter)
Purawakarta (ANTARA News) - Drones, which are unmanned aerial vehicles, manufactured by the Indonesia Maritime Institute are ready to be operated in border regions to carry out area surveillance missions.

A drone named OS-Wifanusa was successfully operated in a flight testing session in Waduk Jatiluhur, Purwakarta district, West Java province.

"If the government acknowledges our drone, we are ready to produce it in large numbers," Executive Director of the Indonesia Maritime Institute Dr. Y Paonganan said.

He affirmed that the drone made originally in Indonesia is no less advanced than the ones manufactured in other industrial countries.

The unmanned aircraft produced in Indonesia was able to take off and land on a river, lake, sea and land.

The drone has a 2-stroke engine with a capacity of 170 CC and is able to lift loads weighing 60 to 70 kilograms.

"To take off in water, the aircraft only requires a distance of some 50 meters. As for taking off from land, it only needs a runaway about 30 to 40 meters long," Paonganan stated.

He further noted that research prior to manufacturing the unmanned aircraft had been carried out for about two years.

OS-Wifanusa has the ability to fly for five hours for a distance of 100 kilometers or 200 kilometers round trip running on Pertamax type gasoline.

Paonganan believes that the unmanned aircraft can be used by the government for military needs, especially to support their area surveillance missions.

"There are two functions of the drone---aerial photography and area monitoring. In addition, this equipment can also be used as spy planes by the military," Paonganan pointed out.

If the government intends to use the drone and it is required to meet military specifications, the Indonesia Maritime Institute is ready to meet the standards, he added.
(Uu.KR-LWA/INE/KR-BSR/B003)

Indonesian drone ready for military operations - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Should Play a Role in Yemen Conflict*
Jakarta is well placed to mediate a resolution.

By Muhammad Zulfikar Rakhmat and Media Wahyudi Askar
May 22, 2015

Saudi warplanes continue pounding Houthi strongholds across Yemen. Even though the Saudis have warned civilians to leave these areas, civil casualties continue to rise. By mid May, it was reported that at least 1527 people had died, 646 of them civilians.

After two months, the conflict shows no sign of ending. Saudi-led attacks have not been able to repel the Houthi forces. Ahead of another bid for talks, civilian casualties are only like to rise. Calls for an immediate ceasefire voiced by the Iranians, suspected of supporting the Houthi movement, have been ignored by Saudi Arabia and its coalition.

Efforts to reach a peaceful resolution are likely to be hampered by the fact that Saudi Arabia has the support of the majority of Arab countries, including Qatar, the United Arab Emirates, Kuwait, Bahrain, Sudan, Jordan, Morocco, and Egypt. U.S. support is another factor behind the lack of international pressure. Washington and other Western countries appear unlikely to take an active role in peace negotiations before Saudi Arabia’s mission has been completed.

In the meantime, civilians will continue to pay the price.

*A Role for Indonesia?*

Given competing interests, few expect that the United States, the West, or even Arab countries will be able to do much to achieve a peaceful resolution anytime soon. This is prompting some parties to look for alternatives, even among those without experience mediating conflicts in the Middle East. One potential player is Indonesia. It has been asked by the Organisation of Islamic Countries (OIC) and several other parties to play a more active role in ending the conflict in Yemen. But can and should Indonesia fulfill this responsibility? In fact, Jakarta could play an important mediating role in the ongoing Yemen conflict, for several reasons.

First, as the world’s largest Muslim populated country, Indonesia enjoys positive diplomatic ties with all countries involved in the conflict, especially Iran, Saudi Arabia, and Yemen. This would see Jakarta well placed for involvement in conflict mediation.

Second, although Indonesia is geographically remove from the conflict, it wants peace in both Saudi Arabia and Yemen. There are thousands of Indonesian students in Yemen, and approximately 221,000 Indonesians visit Saudi Arabia on pilgrimage each year. These numbers should motivate Indonesia to play a greater role in ending the conflict in Yemen.

Third, Indonesia is still widely seen as a moderate Muslim country. This factor is important, not only because it puts the West at greater ease, but also because the conflict in Yemen is inseparable from the rivalry between Sunni and Shia. Arab countries, the majority of them are Sunni, worry that the advances of the Shia Houthi movement could threaten their security. Jakarta could use its moderate credentials to mediate the two sides.

GIven this potential, Indonesia should respond to the calls for it play a more active role in mediating the conflict. There is no need for Jakarta to wait for the UN. It could take advantage of the OIC to immediately draft peace resolutions. Success on this occasion could open the door for Indonesia to play a more active role in the future, not just in Yemen, but also in the wider Middle East.

_Muhammad Zulfikar Rakhmat is a postgraduate student majoring International Politics at the University of Manchester. Media Wahyudi Askar is a postgraduate student majoring International Development, Public Policy and Management at the University of Manchester_

Indonesia Should Play a Role in Yemen Conflict | The Diplomat


----------



## Bhayangkara

madokafc said:


> license production at PT PAL facility for 20 vessels


Although it just still a license plan, hopefully it can actually be realized in the future. Considering our Parchims fleet is getting older, I think this PKR project is very appropriate to serve as a replacements program..,
Well, (IMO) maybe at least getting 12 units of PKR and combined with our current Diponegoro and Bung Tomo class, I thought it was pretty enough to serve as an escort patrol EEZ fleet...


----------



## Nike

*Military medicine institutions globally will face severe challenges: Ryacudu*
Jumat, 22 Mei 2015 20:35 WIB | 295 Views




Ryamizard Ryacudu. (ANTARA/Andika Wahyu)
Nusa Dua (ANTARA News) - In the future as some countries continue to struggle with armed conflicts and natural disasters, Defense Minister of Indonesia Ryamizard Ryacudu stated that military medicine institutions worldwide will face severe challenges.

"The humanitarian crisis arising from armed conflicts and natural disasters is a challenge for military medicine," Ryacudu remarked during the 41st World Congress on Military Medicine (ICMM) here on Friday.

Ryacudu remarked that while the challenge poses a real threat to any nation, it also provides an opportunity to the country to contribute.

The ICMM is currently being chaired by Indonesia.

He is optimistic that progress can be achieved by medical personnel and military doctors in Indonesia.

"For two years, we expect that the Indonesian military doctors can treat more deadly diseases such as Ebola," he emphasized.

Ebola became one of the topics of discussion at the conference.

The Ebola outbreak, which was centered in the West African region, has now spread to several countries.

Through this conference, he was optimistic that there will be increased cooperation between countries to combat Ebola and other diseases.

"Cooperation between countries is expected to be achieved. The cooperation can increase knowledge and lead to experience sharing," he emphasized.
(Uu.A063/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

Military medicine institutions globally will face severe challenges: Ryacudu - ANTARA News


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting - AASAM 2015
_Timeline Photos - Indonesia Military Picture & News | Facebook_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SAT Bravo 90 neutralized terrorist in Kualanamu Airport (21/5/2015)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Sepi ajah nih 

EMPAT PESAWAT F-16 C/D TIBA DI LANUD IWJ

Setelah tertunda beberapa saat empat pesawat tempur F-16 C/D Blok 52ID TNI AU, tepat pukul 12.12 WIB mendarat di Lanud Iswahjudi, kedatangannya disambut Komandan Lanud Iswahjudi Marsekal Pertama TNI Donny Ermawan T, M.D.S, dan Komandan Wing 3 Kolonel PNB Irwan Pramuda bersama pejabat lanud Iswahjudi, Jumat (22/5/15).

Empat pesawat tersebut diterbangkan langsung dari Amerika menuju Indonesia masing-masing TS 1631 diterbangkan oleh Mayor Thomas Arthur Juntunen, TS 1633 Mayor Brian Dauglas Perkins, TS 1636 Mayor Cabell David Francis, dan TS 1642 Letkol Chad William Jennings, dengan route penerbangan dari Hill AFB Eilsen Alaska Guam lanjut ke Lanud Iswahjudi dan parkir di Shelter Skadron Udara 3.

Tibanya ke-empat pesawat tempur F-16 C/D Blok 52ID TNI AU tersebut, merupakan program pengadaan dari 24 pesawat dalam proyek Peace Bima Sena II kerjasama antara Pemerintah AS dan Indonesia, sehingga sudah 9 pesawat dengan tipe yang sama sudah berada di Indonesia.Seluruh pesawat F-16 C/D Blok 52ID TNI AU dengan mesin pesawat tipe F100-PW-220/E menjalani upgrade sehingga menjadi baru kembali, selain itu refurbished rangka airframe serta sistem avionic dan persenjataan di Ogden Air Logistics Center Hill AFB, Utah, rangka pesawat diperbarui, jaringan kabel dan elektronic baru dipasang semua sistem lama diperbarui sehingga kemampuannya jauh lebih hebat.
Dalam proyek Peace Bima Sena II selain pengadaan 24 pesawat F-16, kontrak kerja sama juga meliputi pengadaan spare parts, ground support equoment, training, JMPS (Joint Mission Planning System), RIAIS (Rackmount Improve vionic Intermediate System), AME (Alternate Mission Equipment) dan PMEL (Precesion Measurement Equipment Laboratory).

Selanjutnya pesawat F-16 C/D Blok 52ID TNI AU nantinya akan memperkuat Skadron Udara 3 Lanud Iswahjudi di Madiun dan Skadron Udara 16 Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin di Pekanbaru dan pesawat-pesawat canggih ini akan menambah kekuatan tempur TNI Angkatan Udara sebagai tulang punggung Air Power (kekuatan dirgantara) negara kita demi menjaga keamanan nasional Indonesia.

Keterangan Gambar : Komandan Lanud Iswahjudi Marsekal Pertama TNI Donny Ermawan T, M.D.S, mengalungkan bunga ucapan selamat datang kepada para penerbang yang membawa pesawat F-16 C/D Blok 52ID TNI AU. Jumat (22/5/15) (Foto Pen Lanud Iswahjudi).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Navy's decommissioned KRI Kupang-582 to become target for Exocet Block 2 missile fired from KRI Bung Tomo-357 Bung Tomo-class corvette soon. 

Source: (Indonesian Navy)
http://www.tnial.mil.id/tabid/79/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/26966/Default.aspx




KRI Bung Tomo Light Frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Will Have Fastest Growing Defence Budget in Asia Pacific Over Next Five Years, New IHS Report Says*

Defence expenditure to pass $14.3 billion by 2020

LONDON, UK (21 May, 2015) – Indonesia will have the fastest growing defence budget in Asia Pacific over the next five years, according to new analysis released today by IHS Inc. (NYSE: IHS), the leading global source of critical information and insight.

Indonesia’s defence budget will increase by 17 percent in 2015, from IDR83.3 trillion ($6.3 billion) to IDR97.4 trillion ($7.4 billion) and is expected to grow 14 percent a year until the end of the decade (average annual growth). IHS Aerospace, Defence & Security forecasts that the Indonesian Defence expenditure will pass IDR180 trillion ($14.3 billion) annually by 2020.

“Growth of this scale is certainly exceptional and the Indonesian government appears committed to raising defence spending significantly” said Craig Caffrey, principal budget analyst for IHS Aerospace, Defence & Security. “The economic outlook for Indonesia remains strong and President Widodo’s removal of the fuel subsidy will free up additional money for defence.”

For the next five years, Indonesia is likely to see a consistent level of growth. “Achieving sustainable high growth rates seems entirely possible given the strong political backing defence appears to have,” Caffrey said.

Indonesia was the world’s 15th largest importer of equipment in 2014, according to IHS data, importing $1.8 billion worth of equipment. The single largest supplier of equipment to Indonesia last year was South Korea ($450 million).

*Asia Pacific Driving Global Growth in Defence Spending* 

Growth elsewhere in Asia Pacific is also expected to be robust over the remainder of the decade averaging 4.7 percent in real terms. “Asia Pacific is really expected to be the driver behind global defence spending increases over the next five years,” Caffrey said “By the end of the decade, regional spending is expected to reach around $550 billion, or around a third of all global expenditure.”

Indonesia Will Have Fastest Growing Defence Budget in Asia Pacific Over Next Five Years, New IHS Report Says | IHS Online Pressroom

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> this police or TNI?
> 
> @Jakartans@PkDef your guess


Thats Densus 88 operators also known as "Gegana Tier-1 unit" and recently operates under the "Police Anti Terror Task Force"


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Police Ranger Regiment (Resimen Pelopor) during Camar Maleo 2015 operation in Poso, Central Sulawesi.
The operation succeed in killing one of the wanted terrorist Daeng Koro - ex army member (once serves in Kopassus HQ detachment before being discharged because criminal case) and also the trainer of Santoso the most wanted terrorist.

Photo credit to the original uploader/owners

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*National scene: Three fighter 
jets patrol eastern region *
*
The Jakarta Post, Kupang | National | Sat, May 23 2015, 6:01 AM


The Air Force has prepared three fighter jets at the El Tari Air Base in Kupang, East Nusa Tenggara, to secure eastern parts of the country, Air Force chief Marshal Agus Supriatna says.

He said the deployment of the three jets would be part of a campaign to protect the country’s territorial integrity.

“We will intensively operate the three fighter jets to guard East Nusa Tenggara as it is close to two neighbouring countries, Timor-Leste and Australia,” he said on Thursday.

Agus said that the Air Force would focus on possible movements that could pose security threats to the territory and its people. The Indonesian and Timor-Leste government have signed a deal that would allow the two countries to cooperate on defense measures. The ratification will allow Indonesia to improve joint military training, exchange intelligence information and trade weapons with Timor-Leste. - See more at: National scene: Three fighter jets patrol eastern region | The Jakarta Post
- See more at: National scene: Three fighter jets patrol eastern region | The Jakarta Post*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Some photos from Indonesian Air Force

Credit to the original uploader/photo-owner

The Indonesian Air Force Flying School, Adisucipto AFB, Yogyakarta.




Indonesian F-16C 52ID of the 16th Air Force Squadron
Roesmin Nurjadin AFB, Pekanbaru




Indonesian Air Force Su-27 from the 11th Squadron low altitude flying to intercept a suspected black flight over Ambalat waters in 17 February 2015.





Indonesian Air Force fighters : 3 F-5E Tiger, 2 Hawk MK 209, 2 F-16 Fighting Falcon
photo credit : syahrevy





Flight of Hawk 109/209 from Indonesian Air Force 1st sqn, Supadio AFB, Pontianak.





Cockpit view of EM-314 Super Tucano from Indonesian Air Force 21st Sqn
photo credit : antariksabayu





Indonesian Air Force Boeing B737-200 2X9 Surveiller from the 5th Air Force Squadron
photo credit : airliners.net





SU-30MK2 releasing flares
photo credit : Bimo Satriyo Wicaksono

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Harkness

*Asia Navies Introduced to the ‘Tank Boat’*
24 Mei 2015





X-18 Tank Boat for riverine operations (image : Lundin)

Indonesian shipyard PT Lundin and turret manufacturer CMI Defence are working on an innovative craft aimed at the riverine and amphibious assault market.
Dubbed the X18 Tank Boat, the design essentially wraps a boat around a CMI gyrostabilised 105mm turret, according to the head of PT Lundin, John Lundin. 
‘We identified the need for better boats for riverine operations and amphibious assault operations for countries without good air support some years ago,’ Lundin told Shephard.
They began initial discussions with CMI three years ago, quickly identifying the company’s 105mm as having the necessary firepower and elevation for the mission. ‘That elevation also allows the gun to be used as artillery if needed,’ added CMI’s local representative Patrick Ledig.
PT Lundin has used its expertise in advanced composites to design the 18m craft to ‘wrap around the gun’. 
‘We’ve used a lot of existing technologies and put them together in an innovative design,’ Lundin stated.
The companies believe that marrying existing technologies has allowed them to jump-start the engineering process and they have already conducted CAD and structural design feasibility studies.
The X18 only has a 0.8m draught making it ideally suited for the confines of riverine operation and is propelled by two MJP waterjets making it highly manoeuvrable.
According to PT Lundin, the boat should be capable of maximum speeds of 30kts and have a range of some 900nm. The size needed to accommodate the 105mm also means that alongside the crew of six the X18 can also carry up to 20 troops.
Although it is a composite design, Lundin said that the crew areas would have a level of ballistic protection. ‘We believe we will be able to give protection against 7.62mm, but the weight costs of moving up to 12.7mm were prohibitive,’ he added.
Further crew protection would be provided by integrating a number of close-in systems. The company has already had discussions with Bofors about potentially integrating its Lemur fire control system that would integrate a remote weapon station designed to carry missiles, weapons up to 30mm and 40mm AGL.

IMDEX Asia: Asia navies introduced to the ‘Tank Boat’ - News - Shephard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Bundeswehr Holds Paratrooper Military Exercises

KLIETZ, GERMANY - May 19: Foreign military observers from jordan , Japan, Brazil, Argentina, Indonesia, Pakistan and Germany attend a joint military exercise on May 19, 2014 near Klietz, Germany. 11 NATO and partner nations are taking part in the multinational training exercise JAWTEX in northern Germany.

Photo: Jens Schlueter, Getty Image

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

*Police Densus 88 kills 2 terrorist in Poso during a raid last night (24/5). The terrorist are suspected member of East Indonesia Mujahidin.*

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, PALU -- Two suspected terrorists were killed during a raid and a firefight that followed with police in Poso, Central Sulawesi, on Sunday night (24/5).

Following the clash the police confiscated a number of weapons and bullets from the two who were killed in the village of Gayatri, Central Sulawesi regional police command spokesman Adjunct Senior Commissioner Hari Suprapto said.

Among the weapons confiscated were an M16 riffle, two home-made bombs and two magazines containing 20 5.56 caliber bullets, he said.

He said the two were believed to be members of the East Indonesia Mujahidin led by Santoso who is now still at large.

The bodies of the two have been taken to the Bhayangkara police hospital in Palu but "I have not yet received information about their identities," he said.

Some of the police officers involved in the firefight at around 7pm were reported to have also been wounded but no police officer was killed in the incident.

The police have initially monitored the location of the group in the village of Gayatri before raiding it that led to the clash.

Two suspected terrorists killed in Poso | Republika Online
The police continued searching alleged terrorists who had so far been wanted and are believed to still be hiding in the forests in Poso and Parigi Moutong.
The operation to find them was started last week involving around 1,000 personnel.

Some time ago one of the terrorist group members, Daeng Koro, was killed in Parigi Moutong.

The police are currently increasing their operations in a number of locations in Central Sulawesi in their effort to reduce the operation room of the alleged terrorists.


----------



## Nike

IMDEX 2015, Over at the Changi Naval Base,a slew of naval vessels from around the region also made their appearance. From (r-l) KRI John Lie and KRI Tombak, KDB Daruttaqwa, USS Fort Worth and HMAS Perth .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

19 F-16, lumayan..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

TNI FTW! Indonesian forces sweep gold medals at shooting competition in Australia

We may not have the biggest gold medal collection from the Olympics, but when it comes to sharpshooting, it seems there are none more pin point accurate than shooters from the Indonesian Army.

_*Sharpshooters from the Indonesian Army absolutely destroyed the competition at an Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting (AASAM)*_ international shooting competition, which was held in Puckapunyal, Australia, from May 20-23.

“Our medal collection far exceeded the others. It could be said we won by a landslide,” said Brigadier General Wuryanto, head the Indonesian Army’s Public Information Agency, as quoted by Tempo yesterday. 

_*Indonesia claimed 30 gold, 16 silver, and 10 bronze medals.*_ The next best performing country, Australia, only managed 4 gold, 9 silver, and 6 bronze medals. The USA, in third, collected 4 gold, 1 silver, and 2 bronze medals.

For the competition, the Indonesian Army sent 14 of its best sharpshooters from the Special Forces Command (Kopassus) and the Strategic Reserve Command (Kostrad). It seems they were so damn good it wasn’t fair for the competition.

_*This was the eighth overall victory for Indonesia at an Asia-Pacific shooting competition.*_

_​TNI FTW! Indonesian forces sweep gold medals at shooting competition in Australia | Coconuts Jakarta_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Fijian PM supports Indonesia’s move to become MSG associate member

Prime Minister Voreqe Bainimarama has supported Indonesia’s bid to become an associate member of the Melanesian Spearhead Group (MSG).

PACNEWS reports Bainimarama confirmed that having Indonesia as an associate member made sense given the population in Papua is more than 11 million Melanesian people in Indonesia.

_*Voreqe Bainimarama says Fiji will not interfere in Indonesia’s sovereignty saying Papua comes under the governance of Indonesia and for anything to do with Papua – the best thing to do is to bring in Indonesia.*_

He adds Indonesia will continue to do what it wants to do and hearing talks of assault, human rights abuses – the best thing to do is to bring in Indonesia as an associate member of the MSG.

He also says the issue of alleged human rights abuse by Indonesia will best to be dealt with if Indonesia is allowed in the MSG bloc.

_*Bainimarama adds that at the end of the day, Papua comes under the sovereignty of Indonesia and the last thing Fiji wants to do is to interfere with someone else’s sovereignty.*_

The Prime Minister believes if they talk to Indonesia about some of these allegations they will do something about it.

It is expected a decision on the issue will be decided when the Melanesian Leaders will meet in Solomon Islands in July.

_*Papua New Guinea Prime Minister Peter O’Neill earlier this month backed a move by Indonesia to become an associate member of the MSG.*_

_FBC News_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

Great thread, enjoy reading and watching indonesia developments and progress.

Can perhaps someone post a list of the indonesian navy warships, each divided in classes + weights and (I know its alot to ask but) also the future acquistion plans for the next decade or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

we need more fighter, warships and other platform to ensure the security of this vast country. The problems is all need process, time and money .......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BordoEnes said:


> Great thread, enjoy reading and watching indonesia developments and progress.
> 
> Can perhaps someone post a list of the indonesian navy warships, each divided in classes + weights and (I know its alot to ask but) also the future acquistion plans for the next decade or so.




Indonesian Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nike

BordoEnes said:


> Great thread, enjoy reading and watching indonesia developments and progress.
> 
> Can perhaps someone post a list of the indonesian navy warships, each divided in classes + weights and (I know its alot to ask but) also the future acquistion plans for the next decade or so.




*Frigates,*

6 units of Ahmad Yani Class (ex-Van Speijk Class), in which based on Leander class. Had been up-graded in early 2000, slated to be retired soon around 2020-2025.

*Light Frigates,*

3 unit of Bung Tomo Class, (ex-Nahkoda Ragam Class), in which based on F-2000 class design from BAE System.

2 unit PKR, SIGMA Class Frigate, in construction progress, will be finished around 2016

*Corvettes,*

3 unit of Fatahillah Class ASW corvette, two of them under major refit program right now

4 units of SIGMA Class ASW corvette

16 unit of Parchim Class ASW, (ex-East Germany fleet), all of them had been under major refit programme

Fast Missile Boats and Patrol Ships

4 unit of Mandau Class, 46 meter class Fast Attack Missile Boat from South Korea, slated to be retired soon and right now been used as patrol ships

4 unit of Todak Class, 46 meter class Fast attack missile boats

2 unit of Pandrong Class, 46 meter class Fast Attack Missile Boat

9 unit of Clurit Class, KCR 40 meter, armed with AK-630 and two unit C-705 AShM all been constructed from 2012 through 2014

3 unit of Sampari Class Fast Attack Missile Boats, 61 meter class of Missile Boat, armed with one 57 mm Naval Bofors Cannon, four unit of C-705 AShM, two unit Denel Vector 20 mm rapid gun and AK-630 CIWS.

And more than 40 unit of another Fast Attack patrol and gun boat.

Mine Sweepers

1 unit T-43 Class

2 unit Tripartite Class

9 unit Kondor Class Mine Sweepers (ex-East German Navy)

Amphibious Forces

2 unit of Makassar class Landing Platform Docks, been made in PT PAL

2 unit Banjarmasin Class Landing Platform Docks, been made in Daewoo Shipyard

3 unit of LST 117 meter class, been made in PT Dock Kodja Bahari

4 unit 1-511-1-512 LST Class from USA (old ships ex-WW II), progressively being retired and replaced with LST 117 meter class

1 unit Bintuni Class LST

5 unit Tacoma Class LSTH

11 unit Frosch Class LST (ex-East German Navy)

Hospital Ship

1 unit, KRI Dr. Soeharso Class LPD

Support Fleet

*Replenishment ship*

*Khobi Class coastal tanker (AOTL)*


901 KRI Balikpapan
902 KRI Sambu
*Rover class tanker (AORLH)*


903 KRI Arun (ex-RFA Green Rover (A268))
*Small oiler*


906 KRI Sungai Gerong
*Replenishment tanker (AOTL)*


911 KRI Sorong
*Replenishment tanker 122 meter*


905 KRI Tarakan 
*Replenishment tanker 95 meter, indigenous project*

*Frosch II Class (Type 109) (AKL/ARL)*

543 KRI Teluk Cirebon (ex-E171, GDR vessel Nordperd)
544 KRI Teluk Sabang (ex-E172, GDR vessel Südperd)
*Command ship (AGFH)*

561 KRI Multatuli
*Fleet Tugs (ATF)*

922 KRI Rakata (ex-USS Menominee (ATF-73))
923 KRI Soputan (Ocean Cruiser class)
924 KRI Leuser
*Hecla Class (AGSH)*

932 KRI Dewa Kembar (ex-HMS Hydra)
*Support Ships (AKL)*

952 KRI Nusa Telu
959 KRI Teluk Mentawai (Telaud/Tisza class)
960 KRI Karimata (Telaud/Tisza class)
961 KRI Wagio (Telaud/Tisza class)
*Troop Transport Ship (AP)*

972 KRI Tanjung Oisina (ex-MV Princess Irene)
973 KRI Tanjung Nusanive (ex-KM Kambuna)
974 KRI Tanjung Fatagar (ex-KM Rinjani)
981 KRI Karang Pilang (grant from Transportation Ministry)
982 KRI Karang Tekok (grant from Transportation Ministry, ex-KFC Mahakam)
983 KRI Karang Banteng (grant from Transportation Ministry)

the upcoming project

1. Two units Minesweeper
2. 2 units Indonesian Frigate X programme
3. 2 unit more Submarine (U-209 derivative)
4. One unit tender submarine vessel
5. Another batch of Hydro Oceanography Vessels
6. Large Patrol Ship Programme
7. Another Batch of LST/LPD
8. Joint Support Vessels
9. 8 ASW Helicopter
10. 4 unit Tactical Utility Helicopter
11. MLRS
12. LCU
13. Amphibious Tank for Marine Corps
14. Towed Howitzer for Marine Corps
15. MPA Aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> *Frigates,*
> 
> 6 units of Ahmad Yani Class (ex-Van Speijk Class), in which based on Leander class. Had been up-graded in early 2000, slated to be retired soon around 2020-2025.
> 
> *Light Frigates,*
> 
> 3 unit of Bung Tomo Class, (ex-Nahkoda Ragam Class), in which based on F-2000 class design from BAE System.
> 
> 2 unit PKR, SIGMA Class Frigate, in construction progress, will be finished around 2016
> 
> *Corvettes,*
> 
> 3 unit of Fatahillah Class ASW corvette, two of them under major refit program right now
> 
> 4 units of SIGMA Class ASW corvette
> 
> 16 unit of Parchim Class ASW, (ex-East Germany fleet), all of them had been under major refit programme
> 
> Fast Missile Boats and Patrol Ships
> 
> 4 unit of Mandau Class, 46 meter class Fast Attack Missile Boat from South Korea, slated to be retired soon and right now been used as patrol ships
> 
> 4 unit of Todak Class, 46 meter class Fast attack missile boats
> 
> 2 unit of Pandrong Class, 46 meter class Fast Attack Missile Boat
> 
> 9 unit of Clurit Class, KCR 40 meter, armed with AK-630 and two unit C-705 AShM all been constructed from 2012 through 2014
> 
> 3 unit of Sampari Class Fast Attack Missile Boats, 61 meter class of Missile Boat, armed with one 57 mm Naval Bofors Cannon, four unit of C-705 AShM, two unit Denel Vector 20 mm rapid gun and AK-630 CIWS.
> 
> And more than 40 unit of another Fast Attack patrol and gun boat.
> 
> Mine Sweepers
> 
> 1 unit T-43 Class
> 
> 2 unit Tripartite Class
> 
> 9 unit Kondor Class Mine Sweepers (ex-East German Navy)
> 
> Amphibious Forces
> 
> 2 unit of Makassar class Landing Platform Docks, been made in PT PAL
> 
> 2 unit Banjarmasin Class Landing Platform Docks, been made in Daewoo Shipyard
> 
> 3 unit of LST 117 meter class, been made in PT Dock Kodja Bahari
> 
> 4 unit 1-511-1-512 LST Class from USA (old ships ex-WW II), progressively being retired and replaced with LST 117 meter class
> 
> 1 unit Bintuni Class LST
> 
> 5 unit Tacoma Class LSTH
> 
> 11 unit Frosch Class LST (ex-East German Navy)
> 
> Hospital Ship
> 
> 1 unit, KRI Dr. Soeharso Class LPD
> 
> Support Fleet
> 
> *Replenishment ship*
> 
> *Khobi Class coastal tanker (AOTL)*
> 
> 
> 901 KRI Balikpapan
> 902 KRI Sambu
> *Rover class tanker (AORLH)*
> 
> 
> 903 KRI Arun (ex-RFA Green Rover (A268))
> *Small oiler*
> 
> 
> 906 KRI Sungai Gerong
> *Replenishment tanker (AOTL)*
> 
> 
> 911 KRI Sorong
> *Replenishment tanker 122 meter*
> 
> 
> 905 KRI Tarakan
> *Replenishment tanker 95 meter, indigenous project*
> 
> *Frosch II Class (Type 109) (AKL/ARL)*
> 
> 543 KRI Teluk Cirebon (ex-E171, GDR vessel Nordperd)
> 544 KRI Teluk Sabang (ex-E172, GDR vessel Südperd)
> *Command ship (AGFH)*
> 
> 561 KRI Multatuli
> *Fleet Tugs (ATF)*
> 
> 922 KRI Rakata (ex-USS Menominee (ATF-73))
> 923 KRI Soputan (Ocean Cruiser class)
> 924 KRI Leuser
> *Hecla Class (AGSH)*
> 
> 932 KRI Dewa Kembar (ex-HMS Hydra)
> *Support Ships (AKL)*
> 
> 952 KRI Nusa Telu
> 959 KRI Teluk Mentawai (Telaud/Tisza class)
> 960 KRI Karimata (Telaud/Tisza class)
> 961 KRI Wagio (Telaud/Tisza class)
> *Troop Transport Ship (AP)*
> 
> 972 KRI Tanjung Oisina (ex-MV Princess Irene)
> 973 KRI Tanjung Nusanive (ex-KM Kambuna)
> 974 KRI Tanjung Fatagar (ex-KM Rinjani)
> 981 KRI Karang Pilang (grant from Transportation Ministry)
> 982 KRI Karang Tekok (grant from Transportation Ministry, ex-KFC Mahakam)
> 983 KRI Karang Banteng (grant from Transportation Ministry)
> 
> the upcoming project
> 
> 1. Two units Minesweeper
> 2. 2 units Indonesian Frigate X programme
> 3. 2 unit more Submarine (U-209 derivative)
> 4. One unit tender submarine vessel
> 5. Another batch of Hydro Oceanography Vessels
> 6. Large Patrol Ship Programme
> 7. Another Batch of LST/LPD
> 8. Joint Support Vessels
> 9. 8 ASW Helicopter
> 10. 4 unit Tactical Utility Helicopter
> 11. MLRS
> 12. LCU
> 13. Amphibious Tank for Marine Corps
> 14. Towed Howitzer for Marine Corps
> 15. MPA Aircraft



how about a possible incoming Destroyer from .. hmmm China maybe?


----------



## BordoEnes

madokafc said:


> *Frigates,*
> 
> 6 units of Ahmad Yani Class (ex-Van Speijk Class), in which based on Leander class. Had been up-graded in early 2000, slated to be retired soon around 2020-2025.
> 
> *Light Frigates,*
> 
> 3 unit of Bung Tomo Class, (ex-Nahkoda Ragam Class), in which based on F-2000 class design from BAE System.
> 
> 2 unit PKR, SIGMA Class Frigate, in construction progress, will be finished around 2016
> 
> *Corvettes,*
> 
> 3 unit of Fatahillah Class ASW corvette, two of them under major refit program right now
> 
> 4 units of SIGMA Class ASW corvette
> 
> 16 unit of Parchim Class ASW, (ex-East Germany fleet), all of them had been under major refit programme
> 
> Fast Missile Boats and Patrol Ships
> 
> 4 unit of Mandau Class, 46 meter class Fast Attack Missile Boat from South Korea, slated to be retired soon and right now been used as patrol ships
> 
> 4 unit of Todak Class, 46 meter class Fast attack missile boats
> 
> 2 unit of Pandrong Class, 46 meter class Fast Attack Missile Boat
> 
> 9 unit of Clurit Class, KCR 40 meter, armed with AK-630 and two unit C-705 AShM all been constructed from 2012 through 2014
> 
> 3 unit of Sampari Class Fast Attack Missile Boats, 61 meter class of Missile Boat, armed with one 57 mm Naval Bofors Cannon, four unit of C-705 AShM, two unit Denel Vector 20 mm rapid gun and AK-630 CIWS.
> 
> And more than 40 unit of another Fast Attack patrol and gun boat.
> 
> Mine Sweepers
> 
> 1 unit T-43 Class
> 
> 2 unit Tripartite Class
> 
> 9 unit Kondor Class Mine Sweepers (ex-East German Navy)
> 
> Amphibious Forces
> 
> 2 unit of Makassar class Landing Platform Docks, been made in PT PAL
> 
> 2 unit Banjarmasin Class Landing Platform Docks, been made in Daewoo Shipyard
> 
> 3 unit of LST 117 meter class, been made in PT Dock Kodja Bahari
> 
> 4 unit 1-511-1-512 LST Class from USA (old ships ex-WW II), progressively being retired and replaced with LST 117 meter class
> 
> 1 unit Bintuni Class LST
> 
> 5 unit Tacoma Class LSTH
> 
> 11 unit Frosch Class LST (ex-East German Navy)
> 
> Hospital Ship
> 
> 1 unit, KRI Dr. Soeharso Class LPD
> 
> Support Fleet
> 
> *Replenishment ship*
> 
> *Khobi Class coastal tanker (AOTL)*
> 
> 
> 901 KRI Balikpapan
> 902 KRI Sambu
> *Rover class tanker (AORLH)*
> 
> 
> 903 KRI Arun (ex-RFA Green Rover (A268))
> *Small oiler*
> 
> 
> 906 KRI Sungai Gerong
> *Replenishment tanker (AOTL)*
> 
> 
> 911 KRI Sorong
> *Replenishment tanker 122 meter*
> 
> 
> 905 KRI Tarakan
> *Replenishment tanker 95 meter, indigenous project*
> 
> *Frosch II Class (Type 109) (AKL/ARL)*
> 
> 543 KRI Teluk Cirebon (ex-E171, GDR vessel Nordperd)
> 544 KRI Teluk Sabang (ex-E172, GDR vessel Südperd)
> *Command ship (AGFH)*
> 
> 561 KRI Multatuli
> *Fleet Tugs (ATF)*
> 
> 922 KRI Rakata (ex-USS Menominee (ATF-73))
> 923 KRI Soputan (Ocean Cruiser class)
> 924 KRI Leuser
> *Hecla Class (AGSH)*
> 
> 932 KRI Dewa Kembar (ex-HMS Hydra)
> *Support Ships (AKL)*
> 
> 952 KRI Nusa Telu
> 959 KRI Teluk Mentawai (Telaud/Tisza class)
> 960 KRI Karimata (Telaud/Tisza class)
> 961 KRI Wagio (Telaud/Tisza class)
> *Troop Transport Ship (AP)*
> 
> 972 KRI Tanjung Oisina (ex-MV Princess Irene)
> 973 KRI Tanjung Nusanive (ex-KM Kambuna)
> 974 KRI Tanjung Fatagar (ex-KM Rinjani)
> 981 KRI Karang Pilang (grant from Transportation Ministry)
> 982 KRI Karang Tekok (grant from Transportation Ministry, ex-KFC Mahakam)
> 983 KRI Karang Banteng (grant from Transportation Ministry)
> 
> the upcoming project
> 
> 1. Two units Minesweeper
> 2. 2 units Indonesian Frigate X programme
> 3. 2 unit more Submarine (U-209 derivative)
> 4. One unit tender submarine vessel
> 5. Another batch of Hydro Oceanography Vessels
> 6. Large Patrol Ship Programme
> 7. Another Batch of LST/LPD
> 8. Joint Support Vessels
> 9. 8 ASW Helicopter
> 10. 4 unit Tactical Utility Helicopter
> 11. MLRS
> 12. LCU
> 13. Amphibious Tank for Marine Corps
> 14. Towed Howitzer for Marine Corps
> 15. MPA Aircraft



Hmmmm on paper it really looks like a proper navy, though it seems the navy generally prefers 3000~ or 1500~ tons warships. Is there a specific reason for this?


----------



## katarabhumi

pr1v4t33r said:


> TNI FTW! Indonesian forces sweep gold medals at shooting competition in Australia
> 
> We may not have the biggest gold medal collection from the Olympics, but when it comes to sharpshooting, it seems there are none more pin point accurate than shooters from the Indonesian Army.
> 
> _*Sharpshooters from the Indonesian Army absolutely destroyed the competition at an Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting (AASAM)*_ international shooting competition, which was held in Puckapunyal, Australia, from May 20-23.
> 
> “Our medal collection far exceeded the others. It could be said we won by a landslide,” said Brigadier General Wuryanto, head the Indonesian Army’s Public Information Agency, as quoted by Tempo yesterday.
> 
> _*Indonesia claimed 30 gold, 16 silver, and 10 bronze medals.*_ The next best performing country, Australia, only managed 4 gold, 9 silver, and 6 bronze medals. The USA, in third, collected 4 gold, 1 silver, and 2 bronze medals.
> 
> For the competition, the Indonesian Army sent 14 of its best sharpshooters from the Special Forces Command (Kopassus) and the Strategic Reserve Command (Kostrad). It seems they were so damn good it wasn’t fair for the competition.
> 
> _*This was the eighth overall victory for Indonesia at an Asia-Pacific shooting competition.*_
> 
> _TNI FTW! Indonesian forces sweep gold medals at shooting competition in Australia | Coconuts Jakarta_



^
This one deserves a separate thread.


----------



## Nike

BordoEnes said:


> Hmmmm on paper it really looks like a proper navy, though it seems the navy generally prefers 3000~ or 1500~ tons warships. Is there a specific reason for this?



in the past we operate Heavy warships too including battle cruiser, destroyer and heavy frigate, though lately during 1980 to early 2000, there is going paradigm shift in Navy operational thinking to emulate Jean E'cole doctrine, because at the time there is debate about the effectiveness of Naval Anti Ship Missiles versus large warship who require large operational funds and then the small ships equipped with AShM like Harpoon and Exocet prevailed. But lately, with the emergence of Naval threats from neighbors and the urgent need to operating warships in open seas and all weather conditions (especially for SAR and high seas patrol duties against intruder), the Navy seems eager to looking for heavy warship again. And right now, there is on going project to build a design of heavy warships to accommodate the needs



Jakartans@PkDef said:


> how about a possible incoming Destroyer from .. hmmm China maybe?



or build themselves......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

interesting news from PINDAD, right now they want to build something, IFV or Fire Support platform weapons like Badak?

PT. Pindad (Persero) - PENGUMUMAN PEMBUATAN TURRET MODULAR SEBANYAK 21 UNIT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to Alfin2112, KRI Fatahillah undergoing refit programme

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

http://dmc.kemhan.go.id/post-rusia-...n-ri-dalam-konverensi-keamanan-di-moscow.html


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indos said:


> 19 F-16, lumayan..........



yg kemaren kebakar atu,jadi 18 



madokafc said:


> credit to Alfin2112, KRI Fatahillah undergoing refit programme
> 
> View attachment 224835



nanya donk tan,sepertinya retrofit berat.apa bisa nh korvet kemampuannya sekelas si sigma baik dari sensor dll?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Teluk Bintuni 520

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> yg kemaren kebakar atu,jadi 18
> 
> 
> 
> nanya donk tan,sepertinya retrofit berat.apa bisa nh korvet kemampuannya sekelas si sigma baik dari sensor dll?



MLM, mid life modernization, yang diperbaiki engine, hull, sonar, wiring, two D search radar using Therma Scanter products. For missiles, i am suspected Chinese made again, it can be C-802 or C-705, much better than none if you ask me


----------



## Nike

*US ready to assist Indonesia in Southeast Asian refugee crisis*
Selasa, 26 Mei 2015 20:17 WIB | 136 Views




Robert Blake. (Reuters)
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The United States expressed readiness to assist Indonesia through the United Nations (UN) to handle the Southeast Asian refugee crisis, the United States Ambassador to Indonesia Robert O. Blake stated.

"If the UN agency in charge of refugee crises requests assistance from us, then the United States will assist the agency happily," Blake noted here on Tuesday.

With regard to such a crisis, Blake remarked that the United States can provide humanitarian assistance soon.

Blake lauded Indonesias efforts in dealing with Rohingya asylum seekers currently stranded in Indonesia.

"I welcome the initiative to independently search and rescue Rohingya asylum seekers adrift at sea," he pointed out.

Earlier, Member of the Presidential Advisory Council Hasyim Muzadi had urged the government to discuss the fate of Rohingya asylum seekers currently stranded in Indonesia with Myanmar.

"The most important step is to help them first, for humanitarian sake. We agree to allocate the state budget to the concerned institutions. So, firstly, we should accommodate them and then conduct diplomacy with Myanmar," he remarked on Monday.

"Tell them, hai Myanmar, many of your citizens are now in Indonesia," the former chairman of the Nahdlatul Ulama (NU), affirmed.

In the meantime, Chairman of the East Java branch of the Ansor Youth Movement Rudi Tri Wachid called on the government to sever diplomatic ties with Myanmar and to recall the Indonesian ambassador to Myanmar.

The UN should also impose sanctions on Myanmar, he categorically stated.

"The humanitarian tragedy of Rohingya ethnic minority is imminent. Thousands of them have lost their lives, and thousand others are adrift, suffering from starvation," he added.

The Rohinga minority should be granted their human rights and protection, he noted.

"The Rohingya tragedy should not be seen as a religious issue because it is more of an ethnic genocide," remarked.

He lauded the governor and people of Aceh for rescuing the Rohingya boat people.

The Indonesian government must save the Rohingya people and treat them as free human beings, he stated.

The Rohingya tragedy is a humanitarian crisis happening in the ASEAN and has attracted global attention.
(Uu.A063/INE/KR-BSR/A014) 

US ready to assist Indonesia in Southeast Asian refugee crisis - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

madokafc said:


> interesting news from PINDAD, right now they want to build something, IFV or Fire Support platform weapons like Badak?
> 
> PENGUMUMAN PEMBUATAN TURRET MODULAR SEBANYAK 21 UNIT[/url]


Sorry ma'am, there's something I'm curious.. So far I think Pindad had ussually use CMI products CSE-90LP turret for Tarantula and Badak platforms, but now, why should they open a new tender for this project? Are this procurement to replace the Denel-20 turret which used by Pindad IFV platform before, or is this prepared for a new design platform??
If you have any info regarding to this news, I'am very appreciated... Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Bhayangkara said:


> Sorry ma'am, there's something I'm curious.. So far I think Pindad had ussually use CMI products CSE-90LP turret for Tarantula and Badak platforms, but now, why should they open a new tender for this project? Are this procurement to replace the Denel-20 turret which used by Pindad IFV platform before, or is this prepared for a new design platform??
> If you have any info regarding to this news, I'am very appreciated... Thanks in advance.



myself is clueless as you are sir, don't know for what kind of Armored vehicle this turret for. But looking at the possibility is not harm to guessing it is for IFV.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Foreign journalists in Papua must abide by Indonesian laws: Minister*
Selasa, 26 Mei 2015 20:21 WIB | 431 Views





Tedjo Edhy Purdijatno. (ANTARA/Andika Wahyu)
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Tedjo Edhy Purdijatno asserted that foreign journalists who wish to cover Papua should abide by the laws of Indonesia.

"As a sovereign country, Indonesia has laws and territorial sovereignty. Foreign journalists should abide by the rules that apply in Indonesia," Purdijatno said at a seminar on "Providing Open Access to Papua for Foreign Journalists" here on Tuesday.

The minister remarked that providing open access to journalists to enter Papua was a strategic policy and that it will help to establish a positive image of Indonesia in the international community.

"It can change the idea the international community has of Papua. The message that violence and violations of human rights do not happen in Papua can be disseminated," Purdijatno pointed out.

In addition, he believes that there are parties who deliver negative information about human rights violations in Papua.

Therefore, any foreign journalists wanting to cover Papua must follow legal procedures such as immigration laws.

Foreign journalists intending to report on Papua are required to fill out permission request forms and submit a letter of assignment from their respective media houses.

Purdijatno also explained that clearance house was essentially to preserve national interests and national sovereignty.

"For a while, the term "clearance house" was renamed to the foreign monitoring team of Indonesia that had the same duties and functions," he added.

Earlier, President Joko Widodo had ordered the Indonesian Military (TNI) and the National Police to stop using repressive security approaches in Papua. The president also stressed on the need to engage in a dialogue with Papuan people as one of the key measures to build mutual trust.

With regard to providing open access to foreign journalists and international organizations to enter Papua and West Papua, Deputy Chairman of Commission I of the House of Representatives Tantowi Yahya lauded the governments step to resolve the problems occurring in Papua.

"It is a good motive to handle the problems in Papua," he said.

Moreover, Chairman of Commission I of the House of Representatives Mahfudz Siddiq stated that the TNI should not be provoked by the OPM that challenges it to wage a war.

"The TNI must promote smart power through the optimization of intelligence operations in handling the OPM," Siddiq remarked here on Monday.

Siddiq pointed out that the Indonesian government should pay serious attention to the region, which is prone to political and military conflicts.

He strongly believes that the OPM wants to incite the Indonesian government into using hard power to handle the separatist movement.

"Because the OPM will take a lot of advantage," he noted.

Siddiq emphasized that the problems in Papua cannot be separated from the interests of foreign actors.

Therefore, he called on the Indonesian government and the TNI to not be provoked by the OPM.
(Uu.A063/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

Foreign journalists in Papua must abide by Indonesian laws: Minister - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

madokafc said:


> myself is clueless as you are sir, don't know for what kind of Armored vehicle this turret for. But looking at the possibility is not harm to guessing it is for IFV.......


Yes, that is the same as what I guess.. I think they were preparing a new IFV project but with a larger caliber canon. And what makes this news more interesting is the platform that will be used,, I hope this is a new Development or at least there was an improvement from the existing platforms. And considering this IFV vehicle thats currently we needs, hopefully this will be a good news for us..

Anyway, Thanks for the response ma'am,, and have a good night...


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Indonesian Navy KOPASKA and Russian Naval Spetsnaz joint exercise.*





















@Indos @madokafc

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indus Falcon said:


> Russian Naval Spetsnaz



rare photos  I hope u come here every year,so we can join exercise and share each other

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indus Falcon said:


> *Indonesian Navy KOPASKA and Russian Naval Spetsnaz joint exercise.*
> 
> View attachment 225041
> 
> 
> View attachment 225042
> 
> 
> View attachment 225043
> 
> 
> View attachment 225044
> 
> 
> @Indos @madokafc


I just post these photos yesterday at SWOG & SWU FB group.
Here another one bro

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Indus Falcon said:


> *Indonesian Navy KOPASKA and Russian Naval Spetsnaz joint exercise.*
> 
> View attachment 225041
> 
> 
> View attachment 225042
> 
> 
> View attachment 225043
> 
> 
> View attachment 225044
> 
> 
> @Indos @madokafc



those Russian using their new camo uniform here too, seems they already set with those pattern

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> those Russian using their new camo uniform here too, seems they already set with those pattern


Looks similar to Indonesian Army Raider Infantry new BDU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*TNI seizes three rifles in Aceh*
Rabu, 27 Mei 2015 07:18 WIB | 497 Views

Banda Aceh, Aceh (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian military (TNI) in the westernmost Indonesian province of Aceh has seized three rifles and thousands of rounds of ammunition believed to be those of armed criminal group Din Minimi.

TNI personnel seized the rifles following a shootout with the group in Genie village, Tangse sub-district, Pidie district, Aceh province, on Tuesday at around 08.30 p.m. local time, Commander of the Lilawangsa Military Resort Command Colonel A Daniel Chardin said on Tuesday.

"It is still unclear whether any member of the group was shot at. However, the group managed to run away while leaving a number of rifles and rounds of ammunition and field instruments," he said.

The rifles comprised two AK 47 and one SSI V3. The TNI personnel also seized 1,037 rounds of ammunition or bullets for SS1 V3, 516 bullets for AK 47, and one Korean grenade, eight SS1 magazines, and two AK 47 magazines.

The TNI personnel also found a residence identification card (KTP) and a labor social security (Jamsostek) card under the name of Nurdin Ismail alias Din Minimi who is known as the leader of the armed criminal group.

"The evidence is being kept at the 0102 Military Resort Command station in Pidie and the military personnel are chasing the armed criminal group," he said.(*)

TNI seizes three rifles in Aceh - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Mi-35P TNI AD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

btw, Bung Tomo had exercise and launch her exocet block 2 against ex-KRI Kupang, an LCU in Java Sea


*KRI Bung Tomo Tembakkan Rudal Exocet ke Eks KRI Kupang di Laut Jawa 28 Mei*

Rabu, 27/05/2015 18:06 WIB

Jakarta - KRI Bung Tomo-357 akan menembakkan rudal Exocet MM-40 Blok II ke eks KRI Kupang di perairan Laut Jawa 28 Mei. Kapal Multi Role Light Frigate (MRLF) KRI Bung Tomo (TOM)-357 dengan Komandan Kapal Kolonel Laut (P) Yayan Sofiyan yang kini masuk jajaran Satuan Kapal Eskorta Koarmatim, merupakan kapal terbaru milik TNI AL.

Kadispenarmatim Letkol (KH) Maman Sulaeman dalam siaran pers menyatakan, KRI Bung Tomo-357 sudah bertolak dari Dermaga Koarmatim Surabaya menuju Laut Jawa pada Rabu (27/5/2015). Selain KRI Bung Tomo-357, bertolak KRI Diponegoro-365 serta KRI Surabaya-591 sebagai kapal markas. 

"Di dalam kapal markas tersebut telah onboard Pangarmatim Laksamana Muda TNI Darwanto, Komandan Guspurlatim Laksamana Pertama TNI ING Ariawan selaku Komandan Gugus Tugas Penembakan dan staf pendukung lainnya. Kepala Staf Koarmatim Laksamana Pertama TNI Mintoro Yulianto beserta para Kasatker Koarmatim melepas keberangkatan unsur-unsur tersebut dari Dermaga Koarmatim Ujung," tulis Maman, Rabu (27/5/2015). 

Dalam penembakan rudal Exocet tersebut juga melibatkan sembilan kapal perang jajaran Koarmatim. Sembilan kapal yang terlibat dalam latihan penembakan tersebut di antaranya adalah kapal selam KRI Nanggala-402.

Sedangkan website TNI AL menyebutkan, penembakan senjata tersebut juga dalam rangka penyiapan KRI Bung Tomo-357 yang akan tergabung pada Satgas MTF XXVIII-H UNIFIL di Libanon dalam waktu dekat ini. Penembakan rudal Exocet MM-40 Blok II, selain untuk meningkatkan kemampuan tempur unsur-unsur TNI AL juga diharapkan mampu menimbulkan dampak penangkalan (Deterrence Effect) baik bagi Negara maupun non negara (State Actor and Non State Actor) yang akan mengganggu kedaulatan Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia. 

http://news.detik.com/read/2015/05/2...ut-jawa-28-mei

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## initial_d

Jakartans@pkDef said:


> Looks similar to Indonesian Army Raider Infantry new BDU
> View attachment 225069
> 
> View attachment 225070


Could you post more of thr raider new bdu?


----------



## Nike

another good news,

Bakamla (aka Indonesian Coast Guard) right now is building a large Offshore Patrol Vessel and will order more by the end of this year

*Bakamla akan bangun tujuh zona maritim*
Rabu, 27 Mei 2015 19:44 WIB | 2.184 Views
Pewarta: Syaiful Hakim

Tujuh zona maritim yang akan dibangun, yakni di Sumatera Utara, Sumatera Barat, Cilacap, Makassar, Balik Papan, Natuna, Sorong, dan Marauke." Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Badan Keamanan Laut (Bakamla) akan menambah pangkalan atau zona maritim yang tersebar di wilayah perairan Indonesia dengan membangun tujuh zona maritim guna mendukung sektor keamanan di laut.

Kepala Bakamla, Laksamana Madya Maritim Desi Albert Mamahit kepada wartawan di Kantor Bakamla, Jakarta, Rabu, mengatakan, saat ini Bakamla sudah memiliki tiga zona maritim yang berada di Manado, Batam, dan Ambon, namun pada awal tahun depan akan ditambahkan tujuh zona lagi.

"Tujuh zona maritim yang akan dibangun, yakni di Sumatera Utara, Sumatera Barat, Cilacap, Makassar, Balik Papan, Natuna, Sorong, dan Marauke. Ini masih tentatif kita masih melakukan survei dan lokasi di sejumlah wilayah lagi. Kita masih pertimbangkan lagi untuk lebih pastinya. Di Sabang itu penting juga," katanya.

Namun, menurut dia untuk pengadaan pangkalan maritim pihaknya masih terkendala masalah aset dan infrastruktur. Hal itu hingga saat ini masih akan dipersiapkan dalam waktu dekat. 

"Setiap pangkalan akan dipimpin oleh eselon dua atau setara bintang satu," ucapnya.

Menurut dia, setiap pangkalan maritim akan terdapat stasiun radar jarak jauh dan satelit untuk menunjang operasi. Selain itu, akan juga dilengkapi peralatan surveillance dan informasi dari satelit, yang bisa memantau siapa saja yang memasuki perairan Indonesia.

Bakamla juga akan melakukan operasi Nusantara V dan Operasi Nusantara VI yang fokus di wilayah Tengah, Timur dan Barat.

"Operasi di wilayah barat, kita akan melakukan patroli di Natuna, wilayah tengah di Laut Sulawesi, dan di wilayah timur di Laut Arafura. Ini dilakukan untuk menjaga keamanan di laut dari aksi-aksi ilegal, seperti pencurian ikan, people smugling, penyelundupan baranf, penyelundupan bahan bakar dan lainnya," kata Albert Mamahit.

Tak hanya itu, Bakamla juga masuk dalam satuan tugas untuk membantu pengungsi Rohingya yang berada di Aceh.

Perkuat Alutsiskamla

Selain penambahan pangkalan maritim, lanjut Mamahit, Bakamla juga bakal menambah sejumlah alat utama sistem keamanan dan keselamatan laut (alutsiskamla) yang saat ini masih minim, yakni hanya memiliki kapal patroli berukuran 48 meter. 

"Pada akhir tahun ini, kami akan memesan tiga kapal patroli. Bakamla juga akan dapat hibah dari TNI AL sebanyak 10 kapal. Kita juga dijanjikan didukung dari Kepolisian, Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP) dan Kesatuan Penjagaan Laut dan Pantai (KPLP). Mereka dukung kehadiran bakamla dengan memberikan dua unit kapal patroli. Harapan sampai lima tahun ke depan paling tidak Bakamla memiliki 30-40 kapal patroli," paparnya.

Selain itu, sejak dua bulan lalu Bakamla sedang membangun kapal berukuran 110 meter di Batam, yang berfungsi memantau wilayah laut hingga wilayah Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif (ZEE) dan laut lepas.

"Kita perlukan kapal besar, untuk mendukungoperasional kita bisa sampai ZEE dan laut bebas. Kapal itu bisa didarati helikopter. Sehingga jangkauan pantauan semakin luas. Tentunya juga akan menyiapkan pesawat tanpa awak dan pesawat intai amfibi yang bisa mendarat di laut yang sedang di buat oleh Institut Teknologi Bandung," tutur Mamahit yang baru dilantik sebagai Kepala Bakamla RI.

Selain penguatan alutsista, Bakamla juga akan memperkuat sumber daya manusia, dengan merekrut para ahli teknologi dibidangnya untuk menjaga wilayah perairan. 

Untuk peningkatan SDM bakamla juga membangun Akademi Keamanan dan Keselamatan Laut, yang sudah dimulai sejak tahun ini. "Pendaftaran mulai bulan Juli 2015. Kuliah bulan September 2015. Sementara gedung kita pinjam dari Akademi Angkatan Laut di Surabaya. Sambil secara bertahap bangun area pendidikan kita sendiri," ujarnya.

Sehingga diharapkan muncul SDM yang berkualitas untuk menjaga mengawal wilayah laut Nusantara, dimana saat ini Bakamla memiliki 500 personil.

"Dalam waktu lima tahun diharapkan bisa mencapai 2000 personil," tutupnya.
Editor: Tasrief Tarmizi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2015
Bakamla akan bangun tujuh zona maritim - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Ship traffic inside Indonesia water from Bakamla site.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bhayangkara

madokafc said:


> another good news,
> 
> Bakamla (aka Indonesian Coast Guard) right now is building a large Offshore Patrol Vessel and will order more by the end of this year
> 
> *Bakamla akan bangun tujuh zona maritim*
> Rabu, 27 Mei 2015 19:44 WIB | 2.184 Views
> Pewarta: Syaiful Hakim
> 
> Tujuh zona maritim yang akan dibangun, yakni di Sumatera Utara, Sumatera Barat, Cilacap, Makassar, Balik Papan, Natuna, Sorong, dan Marauke." Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Badan Keamanan Laut (Bakamla) akan menambah pangkalan atau zona maritim yang tersebar di wilayah perairan Indonesia dengan membangun tujuh zona maritim guna mendukung sektor keamanan di laut.
> 
> Kepala Bakamla, Laksamana Madya Maritim Desi Albert Mamahit kepada wartawan di Kantor Bakamla, Jakarta, Rabu, mengatakan, saat ini Bakamla sudah memiliki tiga zona maritim yang berada di Manado, Batam, dan Ambon, namun pada awal tahun depan akan ditambahkan tujuh zona lagi.
> 
> "Tujuh zona maritim yang akan dibangun, yakni di Sumatera Utara, Sumatera Barat, Cilacap, Makassar, Balik Papan, Natuna, Sorong, dan Marauke. Ini masih tentatif kita masih melakukan survei dan lokasi di sejumlah wilayah lagi. Kita masih pertimbangkan lagi untuk lebih pastinya. Di Sabang itu penting juga," katanya.
> 
> Namun, menurut dia untuk pengadaan pangkalan maritim pihaknya masih terkendala masalah aset dan infrastruktur. Hal itu hingga saat ini masih akan dipersiapkan dalam waktu dekat.
> 
> "Setiap pangkalan akan dipimpin oleh eselon dua atau setara bintang satu," ucapnya.
> 
> Menurut dia, setiap pangkalan maritim akan terdapat stasiun radar jarak jauh dan satelit untuk menunjang operasi. Selain itu, akan juga dilengkapi peralatan surveillance dan informasi dari satelit, yang bisa memantau siapa saja yang memasuki perairan Indonesia.
> 
> Bakamla juga akan melakukan operasi Nusantara V dan Operasi Nusantara VI yang fokus di wilayah Tengah, Timur dan Barat.
> 
> "Operasi di wilayah barat, kita akan melakukan patroli di Natuna, wilayah tengah di Laut Sulawesi, dan di wilayah timur di Laut Arafura. Ini dilakukan untuk menjaga keamanan di laut dari aksi-aksi ilegal, seperti pencurian ikan, people smugling, penyelundupan baranf, penyelundupan bahan bakar dan lainnya," kata Albert Mamahit.
> 
> Tak hanya itu, Bakamla juga masuk dalam satuan tugas untuk membantu pengungsi Rohingya yang berada di Aceh.
> 
> Perkuat Alutsiskamla
> 
> Selain penambahan pangkalan maritim, lanjut Mamahit, Bakamla juga bakal menambah sejumlah alat utama sistem keamanan dan keselamatan laut (alutsiskamla) yang saat ini masih minim, yakni hanya memiliki kapal patroli berukuran 48 meter.
> 
> "Pada akhir tahun ini, kami akan memesan tiga kapal patroli. Bakamla juga akan dapat hibah dari TNI AL sebanyak 10 kapal. Kita juga dijanjikan didukung dari Kepolisian, Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP) dan Kesatuan Penjagaan Laut dan Pantai (KPLP). Mereka dukung kehadiran bakamla dengan memberikan dua unit kapal patroli. Harapan sampai lima tahun ke depan paling tidak Bakamla memiliki 30-40 kapal patroli," paparnya.
> 
> Selain itu, sejak dua bulan lalu Bakamla sedang membangun kapal berukuran 110 meter di Batam, yang berfungsi memantau wilayah laut hingga wilayah Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif (ZEE) dan laut lepas.
> 
> "Kita perlukan kapal besar, untuk mendukungoperasional kita bisa sampai ZEE dan laut bebas. Kapal itu bisa didarati helikopter. Sehingga jangkauan pantauan semakin luas. Tentunya juga akan menyiapkan pesawat tanpa awak dan pesawat intai amfibi yang bisa mendarat di laut yang sedang di buat oleh Institut Teknologi Bandung," tutur Mamahit yang baru dilantik sebagai Kepala Bakamla RI.
> 
> Selain penguatan alutsista, Bakamla juga akan memperkuat sumber daya manusia, dengan merekrut para ahli teknologi dibidangnya untuk menjaga wilayah perairan.
> 
> Untuk peningkatan SDM bakamla juga membangun Akademi Keamanan dan Keselamatan Laut, yang sudah dimulai sejak tahun ini. "Pendaftaran mulai bulan Juli 2015. Kuliah bulan September 2015. Sementara gedung kita pinjam dari Akademi Angkatan Laut di Surabaya. Sambil secara bertahap bangun area pendidikan kita sendiri," ujarnya.
> 
> Sehingga diharapkan muncul SDM yang berkualitas untuk menjaga mengawal wilayah laut Nusantara, dimana saat ini Bakamla memiliki 500 personil.
> 
> "Dalam waktu lima tahun diharapkan bisa mencapai 2000 personil," tutupnya.
> Editor: Tasrief Tarmizi
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2015
> Bakamla akan bangun tujuh zona maritim - ANTARA News[/url]


Yess!! After such a long time stagnation, finally there's enlightening news about the long-term planes of Bakamla.. For the next few years, it seems we'll be able to see the positive results from Jokowi's maritime vision, and also, next we can expect more and more patrol ships being acquired to support our Bakamla's...

But wait,, 110 metres offshore patrol ships being built locally?? Wow,, I think this platform is capable enough to secure our EEZ's, and also this would be a big leap for our local shipbuilding industries,, great job!!!
And Thanks for mentioning this news ma'am..


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

initial_d said:


> Could you post more of thr raider new bdu?


Still rare, only find this posing with a pilot from the 12th Army Aviation Corps Sqn (PENERBAD)
photo credit : Fuadz Chopper

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Indonesian army testing Galil 99R










http://i2.wp.com/www.indomiliter.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/israel3-army-story.blogspot.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Islands in focus: TNI members 
escape armed group *
The Jakarta Post, Jayapura | Archipelago | Thu, May 28 2015, 6:48 AM

Two Indonesian Military (TNI) members managed to escape after being abducted by an armed civilian group led by Demianus Magai on Wednesday in Papua.

“The two of them escaped by leaping from a speedboat into the river and hiding in the swamp, where they were found by trackers,” said Cenderawasih Military Commander Maj. Gen. Fransen G. Siahaan in Jayapura, Papua, on Wednesday.

Both TNI soldiers, identified as Second Sgt. Lerry from the Komopa District Military Command and Pvt. Sholeh from the Komopa Raiders Unit, were both in civilian clothes, unarmed and on their way to Enrotali to buy supplies on a speedboat. 

They were together on the speedboat with a teacher named Elda Sanadi when the incident took place around Eduda village, East Paniai district.

Elda was also abducted but released in Darauto village, East Paniai district, on Tuesday evening.

Papua Police chief Insp. Gen. Yotje Mende said that although no casualties had been reported in the incident, the TNI would pursue the perpetrators for disrupting public order. 

- See more at: Islands in focus: TNI members escape armed group | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## toke115

Indonesian SF operator

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

anas_nurhafidz said:


> yg kemaren kebakar atu,jadi 18



Emang bukan rezeki...... 



Bhayangkara said:


> Sorry ma'am, there's something I'm curious.. So far I think Pindad had ussually use CMI products CSE-90LP turret for Tarantula and Badak platforms, but now, why should they open a new tender for this project? Are this procurement to replace the Denel-20 turret which used by Pindad IFV platform before, or is this prepared for a new design platform??
> If you have any info regarding to this news, I'am very appreciated... Thanks in advance.



Maybe for SBS IFV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

toke115 said:


> Indonesian SF operator


Please tell the guns in these pictures


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Please tell the guns in these pictures



-AK-102 modified with SOPMOD mode
-FN SCAR H
-M4 Carbin SOPMOD
-SS-2 V5
-and the girl with M4 Carbin or AR series

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toke115

@madokafc correction
- AK-102
- HK 416
- MK II based Colt m4
- M4 SOPMOD
- M4 SOPMOD
- SS-2 v4 dmr
- Brügger & Thomet MP9 (Machine Pistol 9mm)
- M4 SOPMOD
AFAIK Our sf doesn't operate FN SCAR H, but Gegana tier1(Densus88/Police task force) had Bushmaster ACR(it has resemblance with FN SCAR L) in their arsenal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

toke115 said:


> @madokafc correction
> - AK-102
> - HK 416
> - MK II based Colt m4
> - M4 SOPMOD
> - M4 SOPMOD
> - SS-2 v4 dmr
> - Brügger & Thomet MP9 (Machine Pistol 9mm)
> - M4 SOPMOD
> AFAIK Our sf doesn't operate FN SCAR H, but Gegana tier1(Densus88/Police task force) had Bushmaster ACR(it has resemblance with FN SCAR L) in their arsenal.


Second picture is of AK-102


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> Second picture is of AK-102


Nope, second picture is Indonesian Navy KOPASKA SEAL operator with HK-416

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to ikyu san, Marine Corps. BMP-3F, Indonesian Marine Corps currently preparing to order at least 54 more speciments

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Police Ranger (Resimen Pelopor) with British L-85 bullpup.
They are rarely seen with L-85.





photo credit : oliestha








Photo credit : Sahat Sihombing8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Navy KOPASKA training simulation for underwater torpedo tube exit.
photo credit : nana frogman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Stealth Fast Attack Craft by Lundin & Saab for Indonesian Navy. 63 meters long with a depth of just 1.2 meters and runs at 30 knots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

credit to ikyu san again, Kostrad Cavalry Unit


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Navy Corvette KRI Fatahillah-361 undergoing refit program while Fast Attack Missile-Guided KRI Mandau 621 entering dry-dock for routine maintenance.

KRI Fatahillah 361





KRI Mandau 621

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

Is there any plan for the TNI to replace the malvinas bdu camo patern, i mean as a whole not by regiment or corp, it seem the TNI malvinas camo pattern look outdated and not well blended in the environment even in the jungle. I hope they were doing some reseach on the best pattern before they choose one( like the sg camo pattern that blended in well into the jungle) instead of some high ranking taste of choosing (oh look what happen with the marines ww2 leopard camo pattern)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

initial_d said:


> Is there any plan for the TNI to replace the malvinas bdu camo patern, i mean as a whole not by regiment or corp, it seem the TNI malvinas camo pattern look outdated and not well blended in the environment even in the jungle. I hope they were doing some reseach on the best pattern before they choose one( like the sg camo pattern that blended in well into the jungle) instead of some high ranking taste of choosing (oh look what happen with the marines ww2 leopard camo pattern)


Yes and it has been done gradually since the last 2 years.
This is the new standard camo of TNI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

Indos said:


> Emang bukan rezeki......
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe for SBS IFV


Ahh,, I miss for that one sir.. Yes, maybe this turret is might also will being test on this SBS vehicle.. But personally, I think this SBS is likely better if used as multi-purpose platforms like self-propelled Rhan-122 rocket launchers (which has seen at Indo Defence last year), or maybe as V-shorad platform by integrating mistral SAM systems turret, just like mounted on our Sherpa MPCV vehicle..
But once again it just my personal opinion sir, and maybe Pindad had preparing another plans, who knows..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Source: [IMDEX 2015] Các giải pháp phòng thủ, tuần tra, giám sát biển của Saab Group | Tinhte.vn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

LAPAN has once again succesfully launched RX 450 rocket this May, we hope RX 550 can be launched this year

The news can be seen on Lapan website or this one

Lapan Berhasil Meluncurkan Roket RX-450 - Tribunnews.com (Indonesian language)






RX 450 rocket was launched on this 13 May

Video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Police GEGANA / SWAT unit with 4 different standard uniform color & patterns

1. Basic Mobile Brigade color.




2. Black SWAT color.





3. Multicam Combat Shirt (a police source said the basic pattern was designed by Ken Conboy - a military strategist and writer of the book "Kopassus : Inside Indonesia's Special Forces"





4. Ranger Green color

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Based on the news above, LAPAN is also preparing to launch bigger caliber rocket than RX 550, so RX 750 seems to be prepared as well

RX 550





RX 750 LAPAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Launch trial of Exocet MM-40 Blok II misille from Multi Role Light Frigate, KRI Bung Tomo (TOM)-357 in Java Sea. The missile launched to destroy a recently decommissioned ship, KRI Kupang.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

*Pindad eyes heavy machinery 
manufacturing *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Thu, May 28 2015, 1:50 PM

State weapon producer PT Pindad is exploring the possibility of manufacturing heavy machinery such as excavators to meet rising demand from the Public Works and Public Housing Ministry, the company’s president director Silmy Karim said on Thursday.

“Pindad has been challenged by the Public Works Ministry to produce heavy machinery [...] We’re ready and will take part in the tender. The prototype is expected to be ready in June,” Silmy said in Bandung, West Java, as quoted by _Antara _news agency.

Silmy said that in term of technology, heavy machinery could be produced by employers of Pindad. The possibility of making such equipment is wide open for Pindad, which specializes manufacturing defense equipment, Silmy said.

According to Silmy, besides producing defense equipment, Pindad could also manufacture commercial products to help meet market demand.

“This would utilize the development of the defense industry and military technology in the manufacturing of non-military products,” Silmy said. (hhr)

Pindad eyes heavy machinery manufacturing | The Jakarta Post

usually, commercial products will boost the production line, technical engineering, innovation and marketing capability of the manufacturer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


>




Looks much better than the old design




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


PNG Border Crime Treaty

PORT MORESBY, 28 MAY 2015 - _*People who commit cross-border crimes will be extradited for prosecution under the Extradition Treaty between Papua New Guinea and Indonesia which went before Parliament Wednesday for ratification.*_ Extradition is the transfer of an accused person from one country to another that seeks to place him on trial. The Opposition and some Government MPs had cautioned that Indonesia may use the treaty to target West Papua refugees. Justice Minister and Attorney-General Ano Pala, who sought Parliament ratification, said that extradition was an important part of prosecuting cross-border crimes.

“Today, numerous crimes such as terrorism, money laundering, drug trafficking and people trafficking have transnational elements, cutting across national boundaries,” Pala said. He said the increase in transnational crime was influenced by globalisation, the emergence of new technologies, the ease of international financial transfers and the growth of international travel.

“This has made it increasingly common for people to commit criminal offences in one country and flee to another country to avoid justice,” Pala said. He said PNG needed strong international cooperation on criminal matters with the different regions of the world. Pala said _*PNG did not have any international cooperation in criminal matters with the Asian region and the signing of the Extradition Treaty between PNG and Indonesia last year by Prime Minister Peter O’Neill during his official visit to Indonesia was the first of such cooperation.*_ Sinasina-Yongomugl MP Kerenga Kua said this kind of law was important in that it followed people who committed crime in Indonesia and fled to PNG and vice versa to bring them to account. Kua said the only concern was the potential for political asylum seekers to be confused with criminals. He said within the treaty must have mechanism in which people such as the West Papuans could be identified and isolated and not be treated in the same way as a common criminal.

“Once this document is ratified and has the force of law, we must be genuine in doing our own stock take to see whether we already have people amidst us to which this extradition treaty can be applied and that we must be careful not to take any action that impede the proper implementation of this treaty,” Kua said.

_*Deputy Opposition Leader Sam Basil had challenged Pala to declare his interest in relation to Djoko Tjandra, alias Joe Chan, before the extradition treaty was ratified*_.

_Pacific Immigration Directors' Conference_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Happy Weekend 
Credit in pic


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Soft Power Diplomacy - Funding for MSG academy






POLICE Commissioner Ben Groenewald says funding has been received from the Indonesian Government for the development of the Melanesian Spearhead Group regional police academy.

While visiting the Western Division earlier this week, Mr Groenewald said regional discussions on the progress of the academy were held recently.

"The regional police academy is part of the MSG and we had a meeting in the Solomon Islands where the chiefs of police from all MSG countries attended," he said.

"We are progressing in the inter-country training through the regional police academy."

He said the Indonesian Government provided funding that would go towards the possible upgrade of the institution.

_*"I had a discussion with a representative from the Indonesian Government recently, and yes, they have already sponsored us."*_

"The money will be used in either building or upgrading existing accommodation for the regional police academy."

_*The funding comes in light of the recent support by Prime Minister Voreqe Bainimarama towards the Asian country's bid to be included in the MSG.*_

While speaking to the press in Japan, Mr Bainimarama said having Indonesia as an associate member made sense given that a large population of Melanesians lived in Indonesia.

"There is a whole lot of talk about Papua but you know Papua comes under the governance of Indonesia and if you want to do anything in Papua, the best thing to do is to bring in Indonesia, no matter what," he said.

"If we bring in Papua separately, it doesn't make sense."

_Funding for MSG academy - Fiji Times Online_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Helikopter Bell-412 milik Skuadron Udara 400 Wing Udara-1 yang ditumpangi KSAL Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi dan sejumlah perwira tinggi TNI mendarat di KRI Surabaya-591 di Perairan Laut Jawa, Kamis (28/5/15). 





Batalyon Infanteri 112/Raider melaksanakan latihan pemantapan Operasi Mobud, di Ujung pancu, Kecamatan Pekan Bada, Kabupaten Aceh Besar, Kamis 28 Mei 2015.





Prajurit Batalyon Raider 112 Kodam Iskandar Muda mengikuti latihan pemeliharaan dengan menggunakan helikopter di Ujong Pancu, Kecamatan Peukan Bada, Kabupaten Aceh Besar, Aceh, Kamis (28/5/15). Latihan pemeliharaan Raider yang melibatkan 578 prajurit bertujuan untuk memelihara dan meningkatkan kemampuan serta keterampilan yang di miliki prajurit agar siap menghadapi berbagai tugas yang bersifat khusus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Assault rappelling - 600th Army Raider Infantry Battalion.
original photo by : oggiprasetiyo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

PT Pindad IFV (SBS)














PT Pindad/ FNSS Medium Tank design (Indonesia/Turkey)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 226109
> 
> View attachment 226110


sorry sir, is this Klewang-2 process?? Seems it still long to go..


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bhayangkara said:


> sorry sir, is this Klewang-2 process?? Seems it still long to go..




scheduled for trial in 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Landing Ship Tank, KRI Teluk Bintuni 520 - Indonesian naval shipbuilding work by PT Daya Radar Utama.






Length 120m
Displacement 2.300 ton
Able to transport 10 Leopard 2 MTB
Able to carry 2 helicopters with hangar facility
Speed 16 knot, engine 2 x 3.285 kw
Able to carry 359 troops + 111 crews + 6 helicopter crews
equipped with 4 units LCVP


For our Philippines friends, *@Cossack25A1, @zero_wing* and others please take a look at this ship. Will be great to complement your amphibious forces plus the 2 SSV that will be completed on 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

pr1v4t33r said:


> scheduled for trial in 2016


Oke, hope this will run smoothly, thanks..


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Landing Ship Tank, KRI Teluk Bintuni 520 - Indonesian naval shipbuilding work by PT Daya Radar Utama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Length 120m
> Displacement 2.300 ton
> Able to transport 10 Leopard 2 MTB
> Able to carry 2 helicopters with hangar facility
> Speed 16 knot, engine 2 x 3.285 kw
> Able to carry 359 troops + 111 crews + 6 helicopter crews
> equipped with 4 units LCVP
> 
> 
> For our Philippines friends, *@Cossack25A1, @Zero_wing,* and others please take a look at this ship. Will be great to complement your amphibious forces plus the 2 SSV that will be completed on 2017.



looks great,luxury and cool...i heard that the second unit is being built? ada yg punya info ato fotonya?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

"We own the night"
Super Tucano pilots from the 21st Air Force Sqn.
Repost from : Dianoz Nugie @ instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> looks great,luxury and cool...i heard that the second unit is being built? ada yg punya info ato fotonya?



KRI Teluk Bintuni (AT-3) built by Daya Radar Utama, while (AT-1) & (AT-2) built by PT Dok Kodja Bahari. AT-1 & AT-2 have slight differences in shape and length (117m) with AT-3(120m).






You can see some footage of the ship in development here:




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


KRI Bung Tomo 357 launching Exocet MM-40 Block II missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Glorious Nusantara Expedition, 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kolinlamil Open Day 2015, Tanjung Priok, North Jakarta (30/05/2015)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arkodm V

scobydoo said:


> *Hillary statement about proposed sale apache to Indonesia (wait until 2:30)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DCSA notification*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For US $1,4 billion listed on the DCSA:*
> 8 AH-64D APACHE Block III LONGBOW Attack Helicopters
> 19 T-700-GE-701D Engines (16 installed and 3 spares),
> 9 Modernized Target Acquisition and Designation Sight/Modernized Pilot Night Vision Sensors,
> 4 AN/APG-78 Fire Control Radars (FCR) with Radar Electronics Units (Longbow Component),
> 4 AN/APR-48A Radar Frequency Interferometers,
> 10 AAR-57(V) 3/5 Common Missile Warning Systems (CMWS) with 5th Sensor and Improved Countermeasure Dispenser,
> 10 AN/AVR-2B Laser Detecting Sets,
> 10 AN/APR-39A(V)4 Radar Signal Detecting Sets,
> 24 Integrated Helmet and Display Sight Systems (IHDSS-21),
> 32 M299A1 HELLFIRE Missile Launchers, and
> 140 HELLFIRE AGM-114R3 Missiles.
> 
> =============================================
> If i compare to India's deal, it seems Indonesia will get overpriced apache blok 3





scobydoo said:


> *Hillary statement about proposed sale apache to Indonesia (wait until 2:30)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DCSA notification*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For US $1,4 billion listed on the DCSA:*
> 8 AH-64D APACHE Block III LONGBOW Attack Helicopters
> 19 T-700-GE-701D Engines (16 installed and 3 spares),
> 9 Modernized Target Acquisition and Designation Sight/Modernized Pilot Night Vision Sensors,
> 4 AN/APG-78 Fire Control Radars (FCR) with Radar Electronics Units (Longbow Component),
> 4 AN/APR-48A Radar Frequency Interferometers,
> 10 AAR-57(V) 3/5 Common Missile Warning Systems (CMWS) with 5th Sensor and Improved Countermeasure Dispenser,
> 10 AN/AVR-2B Laser Detecting Sets,
> 10 AN/APR-39A(V)4 Radar Signal Detecting Sets,
> 24 Integrated Helmet and Display Sight Systems (IHDSS-21),
> 32 M299A1 HELLFIRE Missile Launchers, and
> 140 HELLFIRE AGM-114R3 Missiles.
> 
> =============================================
> If i compare to India's deal, it seems Indonesia will get overpriced apache blok 3


Some time's I also confiuse. Our new deal is 300 apache helmet. But our order like on that post it 'just' 8 apache. (it doesn't make any sense)


----------



## MacanJawa

Arkodm V said:


> Some time's I also confiuse. Our new deal is 300 apache helmet. But our order like on that post it 'just' 8 apache. (it doesn't make any sense)


in case helmet broken bro will get instant replacement


----------



## NarThoD

*Old Pic
P-800 Onyx launched from Ahmad Yani Class Frigate - KRI Oswald Siahaan

Credit to Original uploader*










-
-

*Leopard Tank Driving Exercise*


----------



## Zarvan

How many Naval attack helicopters your Navy has ? I mean anti ship and anti submarines ?


----------



## NarThoD

Zarvan said:


> How many Naval attack helicopters your Navy has ? I mean anti ship and anti submarines ?


Approximately there are 50 Yakhont missiles in Indo Navy inventory(2014 estimate), but actual number unknown because of secretive and less information about this weapon, the number maybe actually higher. And Exocet Blok ll installed on Sigma and Bung Tomo Class corvettes, there are possibilites about procurement of Exocet Block lll.

*Yakhont (P-800 Onyx)




*

*Exocet MM40 Block ll, launched from KRI Bung Tomo (Bung Tomo Class)



*

For ASW purposes we use Kapitan Pattimura Class (Parchim Class) corvettes and several Eurocopter AS565 Panther ASW Helicopter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

Zarvan said:


> How many Naval attack helicopters your Navy has ? I mean anti ship and anti submarines ?


For naval helicopters, recently we have ordered 11 units Panther ASW helicopter, also there's possible to acquired MH-60 seahawk in future..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Paskhas Corps to buy 119 more Anoa and Komodo combat vehicles






Paskhas Corps need 119 combat vehicles, Panser Anoa and tactical Komodo PT Pindad to support operations in the field, said Paskhas Corps Commander Air Force, Air Marshal TNI Adrian Young Wattimena on the sidelines of his visit to the region Pindad Bandung, Thursday (28/5).

Type of combat vehicle that is required is Panzer Anoa and Rantis Komodo. In addition to transport personnel, Anoa desired variants that have specifications is reconnaissance, recovery, ambulance, to logistics.

Of the needs of 119 units, all of whom were evenly split for Anoa and tactical vehicle types such as Komodo. During this time, Paskhas meet these needs from abroad.

The Komodo is a 4×4 tactical vehicle developed and produced by Pindad. The vehicle was developed after Indonesian president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono made a visit to Pindad’s main office and asked them to create an indigenous tactical vehicle in order to serve the needs of the Indonesian police and military as an alternative to other 4×4 tactical vehicles such as the Humvee as a personal challenge to the company.

The Anoa is a 6×6 armoured personnel carrier developed by PT Pindad of Indonesia. The vehicle is named after the Anoa, which is a type of buffalo indigenous to Indonesia. The prototype was first unveiled at the 61st anniversary of TNI on October 5, 2006 in TNI HQ at Cilangkap, east of capital Jakarta. The Anoa resembles the French VAB, which is also in service with Indonesia.

_Indonesian Army buy 119 combat vehicles Panser Anoa and Komodo | Defence blog_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Bhayangkara said:


> For naval helicopters, recently we have ordered 11 units Panther ASW helicopter, also there's possible to acquired MH-60 seahawk in future..



yes MH-60 seahawk if we already have some heavy fregat or destro,for now what we need is medium combat like AS565 panther for our corvettt and light fregat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

[QUOTE="anas_nurhafidz, post: 7227627, member: 16488]yes MH-60 seahawk if we already have some heavy fregat or destro,for now what we need is medium combat like AS565 panther for our corvettt and light fregat[/QUOTE]
From what i hear from miss madoka, it seem our navy are planning to operate large frigate (8700dwt ship), hopely not just a plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

initial_d said:


> From what i hear from miss madoka, it seem our navy are planning to operate large frigate (8700dwt ship), hopely not just a plan.



future plan,exactly after 2 PKR 10514 completed.what i want is AAW fregat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

anas_nugondz said:


> future plan,exactly after 2 PKR 10514 completed.what i want is AAW fregat


I think the rest of pkr10514 (20 will be localy built) will be mixed of AAW and ASW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

initial_d said:


> I think the rest of pkr10514 (20 will be localy built) will be mixed of AAW and ASW.



AAW fregat with medium range missiles like RIM-162 ESSM or latest aster series,gak lagi mistral atau mica atau yg ahh sudahlah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

anas_nurhafidz said:


> AAW fregat with medium range missiles like RIM-162 ESSM or latest aster series,gak lagi mistral atau mica atau yg ahh sudahlah


One at a time mate, who knows what gonna happen in the future, barack perhaps or aster, heck even S 500 or SM 3, just be patience okay, those sort of equipment doesn't come cheap you know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

anas_nurhafidz said:


> yes MH-60 seahawk if we already have some heavy fregat or destro,for now what we need is medium combat like AS565 panther for our corvettt and light fregat


Yes sure, this Panther helicopters is planned to complement our current LPD and corvettes fleet.. But considering our army plans to acquire some UH-60 blackhawk, hopefully this Seahawk helicopter is also included in our MEF-2 acquisition programs for next five years.. Maybe this helicopter is match to fill our PKR ships??



initial_d said:


> [QUOTE="anas_nurhafidz, post: 7227627, member: 16488]


From what i hear from miss madoka, it seem our navy are planning to operate large frigate (8700dwt ship), hopely not just a plan.[/QUOTE]
Yeah right,, as long-term program TNI-AL has made cooperation with ITS and related institutions to build our future combatant ships., and from news I've read also, for short-term plans in MEF-2 there's possibility to acquire some AAW-frigate class ships, either by purchasing a new one or maybe secondhand.. Perhaps some our friends here have more accurate informations..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KMC Komando maneuver - for river and shallow coastal patrol, able to transport 31 troops + 3 crews




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Marines visited Pindad and watched amphibious Anoa in action (28/5/15).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

cakepp ya,hope this year we got next batch till complete 1 squadron
EMB 314 - Super Tucano
(By: JCP Photo Project)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Join exercise Sea Garuda 18 AB-15 : KRI Usman Harun & KRI Hasanuddin visited Thailand












---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Belitung (4/6/2015) : Puncak Jalak Sakti & Trisula Perkasa 2015


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Peace & Security Center


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Chang Bogo Class Submarine for Indonesia





Able to deploy sea mines
8 Torpedo tube launcher
Able to launch missile
Weapon control system : kongsberg MSI MK2
Flank Array Sonar
Radar & ESM : Indra (Spain)
Integrated Navigation System : SAGEM (France)
Optronic & Periskop : Cassidian (Germany)
Sonar : L3 Elac Nautic (Germany)
2 units life rafts with capacity for 25 personnel each for 6 days
Compatible with Deep Submergence Rescue Vehicle (DSRV)














_DEFENSE STUDIES: Changbogo Class Siluman Penjaga Nusantara_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

credit in pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Gunners of NB-412 helicopter from the 21st Army Aviation Corps Sqn, preparing their gears and machine gun before carrying the assault team consisted of Army Raider Infantry unit and Kostrad Tontaipur (Combat Recon Platoon) during the Indonesian Rapid Reaction Force operation in Poso March 2015. The operation is targeting the terrorist position in Poso Jungle, Central Sulawesi.
Photo credit : mahfitadr


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Garuda Forces cut across the wild of Africa

Garuda forces, Kizi TNI Konga XXXVII-A/Minusca task force (Multidimensional Integrated Stabilization Mission in the Central African Republic) under the command of lieutenant colonel Czi Alfius Navirinda K. building office, storage (warehousing, fuel, ration) facilities, and the Logistics main road from Cameroon to Central African Republic. Also preparing the arrival of other contingent by constructing a transit camp and utilizing cargo truck for contingent placement.





























_Pasukan Garuda Belah Belantara Afrika... - Indonesia Military Picture & News | Facebook_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

Old pic

*Indonesian Bung Tomo-class Corvettes (Ex Nakhoda Ragam-class) being fitted with 76mm Oto Melara Naval Gun









Before transferred to Indonesian navy




*


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

paspampres bike's...yamaha FZ1



1000cc with 4 silinder


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Closer look on Pindad Komodo




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Another unit of KMC Komando boat distributed, to Kodam Mulawarman, Balikpapan. (3/6/2015)

















_Kapal Motor Cepat nan Canggih Ini Hasil Rancangan Anak Bangsa - Tribun Kaltim_
_http://www.lanalbalikpapan.com/beri...iri-penyerahan-kmc-komando-milik-kodam-vi-mlw_
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sikatan Daya 2015
_



_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

QW-3 (Walaupun secara fisik QW-1) berhasil menunaikan tugasnya pada tembakan pertama pada jalak Sakti 2015. Sasaran nyaris nda terlihat, bahkan ketika di zoom dengan lensa telepone

Sasaran drone sebesar 1.5 meter pada ketinggian 7500 feet dengan kecepatan nyaris 300kpj dan heat signature kecil. Cuaca pada saat penembakan cerah (baca: panas buanget).Salah satu rudal eropa yang menjadi alutsista hanud kita, selalu gagal kena sasaran kalau udara sepanas ini... tapi rudal China ini malah berhasil.
credit : punggawa militer and alex sidharta

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

hellooooo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> hellooooo



welcome back comrade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

madokafc said:


> hellooooo


Glad to see you again, ma'am..
Klo kata iklan "ga ada loe ga rame.."


----------



## MacanJawa

anas_nurhafidz said:


> QW-3 (Walaupun secara fisik QW-1) berhasil menunaikan tugasnya pada tembakan pertama pada jalak Sakti 2015. Sasaran nyaris nda terlihat, bahkan ketika di zoom dengan lensa telepone
> 
> Sasaran drone sebesar 1.5 meter pada ketinggian 7500 feet dengan kecepatan nyaris 300kpj dan heat signature kecil. Cuaca pada saat penembakan cerah (baca: panas buanget).Salah satu rudal eropa yang menjadi alutsista hanud kita, selalu gagal kena sasaran kalau udara sepanas ini... tapi rudal China ini malah berhasil.
> credit : punggawa militer and alex sidharta
> View attachment 227945



GROM ya yang gagal ? wkwkwkkw seharusnya beli FN-6 juga


----------



## initial_d

MacanJawa said:


> GROM ya yang gagal ? wkwkwkkw seharusnya beli FN-6 juga


It seem the chinese made sensor on QW3 are better in humid and hot temprature


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Nine foreign aircraft caught intruding Indonesian airspace, says Air Force

The Indonesian Air Force has so far intercepted nine foreign aircraft illegally flying over Ambalat-Karang Unarang airspace in East Kalimantan by June, Tarakan Air Force base commander Lt Col Tiopan Hutapea said on Sunday. The Jakarta Post quoted Tiopan as saying that the aircraft which included military jets, helicopters and drones were from Malaysia and entered Indonesian territory without proper documentation.

He said the foreign aircraft were detected on radar. They were asked to reveal their identities and to fly out of the Indonesian airspace. All the aircraft followed the instructions, Lt Col Tiopan said. He added that some 14 trespassing airplanes were detected by the Tarakan air base last year.

Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said the Foreign Ministry had coordinated with the relevant parties.

_Nine foreign aircraft caught intruding Indonesian airspace, says Air Force - Thai PBS English News_


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> How many Naval attack helicopters your Navy has ? I mean anti ship and anti submarines ?





Bhayangkara said:


> For naval helicopters, recently we have ordered 11 units Panther ASW helicopter, also there's possible to acquired MH-60 seahawk in future..



Dont forget Apache Guardian that we have ordered ( 8 units ), it has naval attack capability

From the website:

"The E-model Apache Guardian features enhanced performance, joint digital operability, improved survivability and cognitive decision aiding, and reduced operating and support costs, Boeing officials say. The AH-64E Apache, is being delivered to the U.S. Army and has been selected by several international defense forces.

Formerly known as AH-64D Block III, the *AH-64E Guardian* has improved digital connectivity, the joint tactical radio system (JTRS), more powerful T700-GE-701D engines with upgraded transmission to accommodate more power, capability to control unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), new composite rotor blades, instrument flight rules (IFR) capability, and improved landing gear.

The AH-64E will have self-diagnostic abilities, Link-16 data linking, and updated Longbow radar with* oversea capacity *that could *enable naval strikes. *"
*
Army orders 82 advanced AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopters in $1.2 billion contract to Boeing - Military & Aerospace Electronics*

KRI Bung Tomo 357 launching Exocet MM-40 Block II missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> Dont forget Apache Guardian that we have ordered ( 8 units ), it has naval attack capability
> 
> From the website:
> 
> "The E-model Apache Guardian features enhanced performance, joint digital operability, improved survivability and cognitive decision aiding, and reduced operating and support costs, Boeing officials say. The AH-64E Apache, is being delivered to the U.S. Army and has been selected by several international defense forces.
> 
> Formerly known as AH-64D Block III, the *AH-64E Guardian* has improved digital connectivity, the joint tactical radio system (JTRS), more powerful T700-GE-701D engines with upgraded transmission to accommodate more power, capability to control unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), new composite rotor blades, instrument flight rules (IFR) capability, and improved landing gear.
> 
> The AH-64E will have self-diagnostic abilities, Link-16 data linking, and updated Longbow radar with* oversea capacity *that could *enable naval strikes. *"
> *
> Army orders 82 advanced AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopters in $1.2 billion contract to Boeing - Military & Aerospace Electronics*
> 
> KRI Bung Tomo 357 launching Exocet MM-40 Block II missile


When Apache became Naval Helicopter and for GOD sake only 8 helicopters ?
And by the way Is this you in your avatar ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> When Apache became Naval Helicopter and for GOD sake only 8 helicopters ?
> And by the way Is this you in your avatar ?



Guardian model will be able to strike a ship, you need to see this new type of Apache further. As plan, our Apache will also be put near SCS, so it has been planned to be use for that purpose. Having 8 Apache Guardian is quite enough in the near term, we need to learn and practice first any simulated combat situation that will use this type of Apache, like using UAV while flying. We need to study more about the effectiveness of using this beast at real combat situation.

If we see that using this kind of helicopter is a necessary tool in modern combat situation so there is a likelihood to make our own "Apache" in a mass scale.







Yup, its me buddy, remember this face, maybe we will have a chance to be a real friend in the after life............. but I will erase this statement later, inshaALLAH, for security reasons .............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arkodm V

Indos said:


> Guardian model will be able to strike a ship, you need to see this new type of Apache further. As plan, our Apache will also be put near SCS, so it has been planned to be use for that purpose. Having 8 Apache Guardian is quite enough in the near term, we need to learn and practice first any simulated combat situation that will use this type of Apache, like using UAV while flying. We need to study more about the effectiveness of using this beast at real combat situation.
> 
> If we see that using this kind of helicopter is a necessary tool in modern combat situation so there is a likelihood to make our own "Apache" in a mass scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, its me buddy, remember this face, maybe we will have a chance to be a real friend in the after life............. but I will erase this statement later, inshaALLAH, for security reasons .............


Vote for gandiwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Doea Tanda Cinta Official Trailer 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

Indos said:


> Guardian model will be able to strike a ship, you need to see this new type of Apache further. As plan, our Apache will also be put near SCS, so it has been planned to be use for that purpose. Having 8 Apache Guardian is quite enough in the near term, we need to learn and practice first any simulated combat situation that will use this type of Apache, like using UAV while flying. We need to study more about the effectiveness of using this beast at real combat situation.
> 
> If we see that using this kind of helicopter is a necessary tool in modern combat situation so there is a likelihood to make our own "Apache" in a mass scale.



Ahh thanks for the info sir., actually I have no realize if that AH-64E helicopters has maritime capability, then it's good for us. I think this helicopter with his hellfire missiles will being great to provide air support protection for our armada ships,, but honestly we had no such LHD class ships to be used as a sea bases platform for this helicopter...
And there is Two things that I'm curious Sir,, is the Guardian's Link-16 can be integrated with our Link-Y ships?? And is this AH-64E version has folding blade mechanism wich can operate from ships like British WAH-64D apache helicopters??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

@Bhayangkara
sorry off topic
does ur id mean dangerous or something related to fear?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

halupridol said:


> does ur id mean 'dangerous'?



 it's "BAHAYA" in indonesian language which means dangerous and not his ID @Bhayangkara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

Zarvan said:


> When Apache became Naval Helicopter and for GOD sake only 8 helicopters ?
> And by the way Is this you in your avatar ?


I think this AH-64E version is similar with British WAH-64D apache helicopters wich has naval capability..
Yes 8 units it just for our MEF-1 acquisitions program, and now in MEF-2 for the next five years there is planning to completed into One squadron..


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

4 unit of SU30MK2 escort our vice president and his wife

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

Arkodm V said:


> Vote for gandiwa.


hehehe,, I think this Gandiwa project it just for some test design for our Dirgantara designer, which never being build in future


----------



## halupridol

anas_nurhafidz said:


> it's "BAHAYA" in indonesian language which means dangerous and not his ID @Bhayangkara


thnks n be safe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

La Fayette class Frigate and Mistral class Amphibious Assault Ships from france navy visit jakarta to join exercise and doing some friendly game and sport
credit to uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

halupridol said:


> @Bhayangkara
> sorry off topic
> does ur id mean dangerous or something related to fear?


haha.. No bro', there's no something must feared.. Bhayangkara is a name of our Majapahit kingdom special forces grup, maybe its similar like Garda Republic (to my indonesian friends here please correct me if I'm mistake)..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

Bhayangkara said:


> haha.. No bro', there's no something must feared.. Bhayangkara is a name of our Majapahit kingdom special forces grup, maybe its similar like Garda Republic (to my indonesian friends here please correct me if I'm mistake)..


what does it mean exactly?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Bhayangkara said:


> Ahh thanks for the info sir., actually I have no realize if that AH-64E helicopters has maritime capability, then it's good for us. I think this helicopter with his hellfire missiles will being great to provide air support protection for our armada ships,, but honestly we had no such LHD class ships to be used as a sea bases platform for this helicopter...
> And there is Two things that I'm curious Sir,, is the Guardian's Link-16 can be integrated with our Link-Y ships?? And is this AH-64E version has folding blade mechanism wich can operate from ships like British WAH-64D apache helicopters??



Talking about integrating the system, I believe people from LEN or INTI has better knowledge than me. I am not an engineer honestly, but we do have capability to integrate different platform like the way we put Yakhoon missile into a western platform and system and has a successful result on the missile fire testing.

And about further technicality of this attack helicopter, well I don't study too much on this, but as far as I know, it is the latest version of Apache and only USA that has operated this version so far. Furthermore, if it has naval attack capability, so it will be a bit wasteful if it is not made like the British version to ease the operation using naval platform, even though it still can attack ships by using our coastal line as an operation base. Dont forget its ability to control UAV like predators and its operation range which is longer than D version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KCR-40 missile boats, with AK-630 CIWS 




















halupridol said:


> @Bhayangkara
> sorry off topic. Does ur id mean dangerous or something related to fear?





Bhayangkara said:


> haha.. No bro', there's no something must feared.. Bhayangkara is a name of our Majapahit kingdom special forces grup, maybe its similar like Garda Republic (to my indonesian friends here please correct me if I'm mistake)..




That's right. Bhayangkara taken from sanskrit / old javanese language (_bhaya + ahangkara) _which mean something dangerous/ to fear. They were elite unit that was formed to protect Majapahit king in the past, much like today Paspamres (_Presidential Security Force_).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

halupridol said:


> what does it mean exactly?


If you means is actually meaning of Bhayangkara word, sorry I have no idea about that.. But I choose this name as my ID is from the name of our Majapahit kingdom's elit force grup, just it..

Edit: Upss,, @pr1v4t33r thank you so much for your explanation Sir..
@halupridol yes,, so it's mean something dangerous/to fear, sorry my mistake..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

Indos said:


> Talking about integrating the system, I believe people from LEN or INTI has better knowledge than me. I am not an engineer honestly, but we do have capability to integrate different platform like the way we put Yakhoon missile into a western platform and system and has a successful result on the missile fire testing.
> 
> And about further technicality of this attack helicopter, well I don't study too much on this, but as far as I know, it is the latest version of Apache and only USA that has operated this version so far. Furthermore, if it has naval attack capability, so it will be a bit wasteful if it is not made like the British version to ease the operation using naval platform, even though it still can attack ships by using our coastal line as an operation base. Dont forget its ability to control UAV like predators and its operation range which is longer than D version.


Yes it's true,, with the experience of our engineers who has successfully integrated Russia's yakhont missiles into western platform and systems, I think its not too difficult for our engineers with supported from the third parties to integrating between the two Link's, even both of which is have Nato compatible..
And yes, now I understand why the TNI intends to put some of this Guardians in N***** islands, is because they have maritime recon capability., Thanks sir..

p.s.: mohon maaf buat rekan semuanya klo merasa tdk nyaman, sy tdk bisa multi-quote soalnya sy OL pake hp, jadi terpaksa sy harus posting satu-satu..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

6 new units of Grob G120 TP-A basic training aircraft arrived in Adisutjipto airbase (3/5/2015). In total we have 24 Grob G120 for training purpose.

_defense-studies.blogspot.com/2015/06/tni-au-tambah-grob.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

*Govt may skip tradition with TNI chief choice*

The government may bend the unwritten rotation rule for the top post in the Indonesian Military (TNI), a tradition that was implemented after the fall of the New Order regime.

Although President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has remained tight-lipped about the successor to current TNI commander Gen. Moeldoko, who will retire in July, Vice President Jusuf Kalla has questioned the need to continue the tradition, stressing that the rotation pattern was not mandatory.

“There is no law specifying whether now is the turn for the Army, the Air Force or the Navy. The President will, of course, select someone highly capable,” Kalla said on the sidelines of a visit to South Sulawesi on the weekend as quoted by Antara news agency.

Quoting the 2004 law on the TNI, Kalla went on to say that the only mandatory requirement was that the person was a TNI chief of staff from one of the three forces.

“As the condition [to rotate the post] is unwritten, the only requirement [of the next TNI commander] is therefore that the person is a TNI chief of staff who is a four-star general,” Kalla concluded.

Kalla’s remarks reiterated previous statements by Jokowi’s ministers, including Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister Tedjo Edhy Purdijatno and Cabinet Secretary Andi Widjajanto, who both concurred that the next TNI chief would not necessarily be from the Air Force, which was to have the next turn after the Army, according to the rotation pattern.

Moeldoko succeeded Adm. Agus Suhartono of the Navy in 2013, following the tradition. 

The tradition of rotating the military’s top post among the forces was implemented after the fall of the New Order regime, when Army generals dominated the position as head of the then Indonesian Armed Forces (ABRI), constituting the three services of the TNI and the National Police.

In the spirit of the Reform Era, the succeeding presidents after Soeharto have continued the pattern to ensure harmony among the forces, excluding the National Police, which have become an independent entity from the military. 

If Jokowi sticks to the tradition, the baton should be passed to Air Force chief of staff Air Chief Marshall Agus Supriatna.

But with his aides saying the government may not stick with the tradition, Jokowi may instead appoint one of the other two chiefs of staff as the next TNI chief. 

With the President’s maritime vision, he may consider appointing Navy chief Adm. Ade Supandi the next military commander. 

Jokowi could also pick Army chief of staff Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo, although the choice would seem like a setback from the reform spirit of previous presidents. 

Tubagus Hasanuddin, a lawmaker on House of Representatives Commission I overseeing defense, recalled the reason for the tradition being implemented during the leadership of former president Abdurrahman “Gus Dur” Wahid: To reform the military.

“Thus, severing the tradition means we’ll be going back to the New Order Era because back then we agreed to practice it as part of the reform agenda,” said the ruling Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle (PDI-P) politician. 

Referring to the TNI Law, which upholds equal opportunity for all forces, Hasanuddin emphasized that “one way to do so was by rotating the top position at the TNI”.

The President is expected to submit the name of his next chosen TNI commander to the House before the current sitting session ends on July 10 for a confirmation hearing with lawmakers from House Commission I. 

Lawmakers, including speakers of the House, said they would leave the decision to Jokowi, although a few of them, such as deputy speaker Fadli Zon, have reminded Jokowi of the consequences if he should decide to ignore the rotation pattern.

“It is up to the President to chose who among the forces’ chiefs of staff will be the next TNI commander. He will not violate any laws if he wants to choose randomly. But he must be ready to face the consequences for not sticking with tradition,” said Fadli, a politician from the Gerindra Party

: Govt may skip tradition with TNI chief choice | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## toke115

Den Bravo 90

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Air Force Exercise "Jalak Sakti 2015"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

today in jakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Again























 "somali pirates" just getting closer to our LPD

Tiga Kapal Perompak Hanya Berani Show of Force | Selalu Ada Yang Baru

i told u  to remember this

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

This one, Indonesian armed forces vs Somalian pirate. Just look there, Indonesian armed force prefers close combat, boat vs boat combat, not using CIWS or shooting from big ship when you can always hide. Our soldiers seems wanting to make them surrender first ( not just killing another human like killing pigs), and in the end it ends up they need to fire and killed 4 pirates at Somalian small boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia Inaugurates Special Force to Fight Terrorism *
By Aditya Surya
2015-06-09




Gen. Moeldoko presides over an inauguration ceremony in Jakarta for the Joint Special Operations Command, June 9, 2015.
BenarNews 

Indonesia on Tuesday launched an elite counterterrorism force that extends the military’s reach into an area reserved for police until now. 

*The Joint Special Operations Command brings together “highly skilled” army, navy and air force units and is designed to mobilize and deploy quickly to any part of the archipelagic country, according to Indonesian military commander Gen. Moeldoko.*

*"The force is ready to be moved to the rest of Indonesia in the shortest possible time and at any time," Moeldoko told reporters Tuesday.*

*The force comprises 90 people “with high ability and standards,'' Moeldoko said.*

It debuted Tuesday with a military exercise in Jakarta that illustrated its mission “to destroy terrorism and maintain security and stability in the region in the context of military operations other than war." 

"This exercise aims to address the threat of terrorism on a massive scale," Moeldoko said.

Command of the joint force will rotate every six months among its various component forces, he added.

It will work with Densus 88, the elite police counterterrorism squad, and will deploy by direct request from Densus 88 or by presidential orders.
*
‘Essential’*

The new force is essential in Indonesia "not only to solve the problem of terrorism but also to [address] other issues related to security," Tedjo Edhy Purdijatno, coordinating minister for Political, Legal and Human Rights, told BenarNews.

It may also be used to escort officials or death-row inmates, he said.

Before its official debut the joint force trained for weeks in Poso, a remote and mountainous area in Central Sulawesi province with a high concentration of militants, Moeldoko noted.

During those exercises, a key aide to Indonesia’s most wanted terrorist, Santoso, was killed.

Daeng Koro, whose real name was Sabar Subagio, was a strategist and arms procurer for the Eastern Indonesia Mujahideen (MIT), and he served as a liaison to radical groups in Makassar, South Sulawesi, authorities allege.

"The arrest of terrorists and supporters of IS [the Islamic State] shows that Indonesia is vulnerable to the threat of terror," Tedjo Edhy said.

According to the National Counterterrorism Agency (BNPT), at least 540 Indonesians have joined IS ranks in the Middle East. Government officials have warned, too, that jihadists returning home from combat tours in Iraq and Syria could import terrorism.

*Unresolved*

Until now, TNI has had no formal role in the fight against terrorism, and some activists see the change as an unwelcome expansion of the military into domestic affairs.

Under the New Order of President Suharto, the military was omnipresent in civilian life and was used to perpetuate a regime that lasted 32 years.

"Terror was given to those who opposed government policies. At the same time, kidnapping, murder, and shooting of activists continued,” Krisbiantoro, vice-chairman of the Commission for Missing Persons and Victims of Violence (KontraS), told BenarNews.

He cited the military shootings of student activists during riots and demonstrations immediately before and after Suharto’s fall in 1998.

To date, no high-level military official has been prosecuted for those deaths, and the government has suggested that families accept reconciliation instead, according to KontraS and the Indonesian Human Rights Commission (Komnas HAM). 

"Why would the military be given a greater role if until now the Indonesian government has not managed to resolve cases of human rights violations involving the military?" Krisbiantoro said.

Eric Hiariej, a lecturer at Gadjah Mada University in Yogyakarta, said the military's role should be limited so as not to repeat past mistakes.

"We must defend the values of democracy that we have fought hard to earn," he told BenarNews.

Indonesia Inaugurates Special Force to Fight Terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

FOTO: Panglima TNI Tinjau Uji Coba Alat Komunikasi...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Widodo's diplomacy : Indonesia seeks South Pacific clout
Indonesia recently blew up a Chinese fishing boat for illegally fishing in its territorial waters. The country's president, Joko Widodo, has strengthened control of illegal fishing in order to protect marine resources and stood up to China.






The country is checking the moves of powerful neighbors to its north and south -- specifically China and Australia. Widodo has also moved to partner with countries in the South Pacific that are becoming close to China and Australia, such as the often-overlooked Papua New Guinea. Widodo aims to make Indonesia a maritime power.

"It would be great if the sunken boat becomes a good residence for fish," Susi Pudjiastuti, maritime affairs and fisheries minister, said May 20. She explained the seized boat had been blown up and sunk with a weaker charge of explosives than usual.

Big ambitions

Pudjiastuti announced that 41 vessels had been sunk. Blowing up captured foreign ships has been done in the past as well, but destroying a Chinese fishing boat was a first.

 Widodo's administration wants to turn Indonesia into the world's "Maritime Axis." It is expanding port infrastructure and navigation routes in order to link the country's islands --which dot an expanse of ocean some 5,000km from east to west -- with foreign industry. Furthermore, its measures to control and sink illegal fishing boats in order to prevent poaching and cultivate healthy stocks of seafood, are drawing attention.

Indonesia has not taken sides in the South China Sea territorial dispute. Some member states of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations are at odds with China about maritime territory in that sea. Instead, Indonesia has exerted influence as a "mediator," in part out of a desire to maintain healthy relations with China, its largest trading partner. Perhaps for that reason, the Widodo administration had not previously indicated that Chinese vessels were targets in its drive to sink foreign fishing boats.







The Widodo administration has also handed down death sentences to 12 foreigners accused of drug crimes, including two Australians that authorities executed, underscoring the country's sovereignty and national interests. The executions were carried out despite strong calls for restraint from the United Nations and the Australian government, which recalled its ambassador to Indonesia in response.

However, the Australian and Chinese response to Indonesia's hardline stance was restrained. Prior to the executions, Widodo's diplomatic advisors' view was that "ties with Australia are mutually necessary in numerous fields" and that "the effects of the executions would be short-lived." In reality, Australian Prime Minister Tony Abbott moved to douse the fire, stating on the day of the executions that it was important to continue relations at the heads-of-state level.

China's Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Beijing expressed "grave concerns" on May 21, the day the boat was sunk. On May 28, Vice Premier Liu Yandong held talks with Widodo in Jakarta and confirmed stronger ties in such areas as infrastructure development. Even in Australia and China, the need to keep an eye on Indonesia has become evident.

Sweet spot

The reason China and Australia attach such importance to Indonesia is its strategic location. The large and small islands that comprise Indonesia are positioned between China, which aims to go south via various ASEAN regions, and Australia, which is home to U.S. military posts.





_On a visit of Papua New Guinea, President Widodo shakes hands with Governor-General Ogio, right, on May 11. (Photo courtesy of Indonesia government) _


 On his inaugural visit to Papua New Guinea on May 11-12, Widodo told the country's prime minister, Peter O'Neill, Indonesia is an ally. Furthermore, Widodo conveyed that Indonesia wants to participate in the Melanesian Spearhead Group. The group includes Papua New Guinea, as well as surrounding countries and regions, including the Solomon Islands, Fiji and Vanuatu. At a speech given during a visit to Sydney on May 14, O'Neill welcomed Widodo's unprecedented offer, and said, "[If realized,] it is a historically important step forward. It would improve relations with the 11 million Melanesian people living in Indonesia."

Papua New Guinea occupies the eastern half of the island of New Guinea, the second largest island in the world, Indonesia occupies the western half. Like Australia, Papua New Guinea belongs to the Commonwealth of Nations; its head of state is Britain's Queen Elizabeth II. Most of its residents are Christians. With a population of 7.5 million people, it has more than eight times as many people as Fiji, the region's second largest country with a population of 900,000.

In 2014, Papua New Guinea began producing and exporting liquefied natural gas, and Japan relies on it for 5% of its LNG imports. Thanks to LNG, the country's gross domestic product is expected to grow nearly 20% from a year earlier in 2015. A second LNG plant is expected to begin shipments around 2021. China and others are increasingly interested in Papua New Guinea because of its strategic position in this resource-rich region. In Australia's budget for fiscal 2015, which runs from July to June 2016, Papua New Guinea supplanted Indonesia as the top recipient of foreign aid.

The part of the island of New Guinea occupied by Indonesia is home to one of the world's largest copper and gold mines, and the country's flagship LNG production base. Its resources help sustain the nation's 250 million people. However, the majority of the 4 million people who live on the island are of indigenous Melanesian descent. With the flames of an independence movement smoldering, Indonesian presidents have been cautious about visiting Papua New Guinea as a foreign country, whose residents and cuture are similar. Suharto and Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono each visited just only once.

Deeper friendships

Widodo also confirmed during his visit to Papua New Guinea that Indonesia would supply electricity to and develop resources in the country. Papua New Guinea's Governor-General Michael Ogio and around 150 businessmen also strengthened friendships and laid the groundwork for public-private collaborations.

"Resource development in the vicinity of the national border has been largely untouched, so there is considerable potential on both economic and political fronts," suggested a resource analyst in Jakarta.

The U.S. is surely paying attention to the movements surrounding New Guinea Island. Until now, the Indonesian government has tightly controlled media access to the island. According to a person involved with a nongovernmental organization, this is "in order to suppress a leader in the independence movement and conceal resource exploitation." But the day prior to his visit to Papua New Guinea, Widodo announced these restrictions would be eased.

Australian and European media stepped up their criticism of Indonesia on human rights grounds as a result of the execution of the foreign drug smugglers at the end of April. The move to ease restrictions appears to have been reconciliatory. There are also rumblings of a Widodo visit to the U.S., home of resource company Freeport-McMoRan, which is developing one of the world's largest copper mines on the island.

 Indonesia, Australia and the islands of the South Pacific are hot spots. Whoever controls these islands is said to control the Pacific. The battle for influence in the area has been rekindled. Unlike in the past, Indonesia and China are in the mix this time. Widodo's diplomatic strategy in the ocean is steadily coming into view.

_Widodo's diplomacy: Indonesia seeks South Pacific clout- Nikkei Asian Review_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

@madokafc seems to have a big and personal project going on............


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia looks into claims Australia paid people smugglers to turn back 

Indonesia is investigating claims that Australia paid people smugglers to turn their boat back to Indonesian waters in a development which, if proved, it would consider “very concerning”.






The probe came after reports emerged that an Australian border protection official allegedly paid the captain and crew of a boat carrying about 65 asylum seekers about US$30,000 ($39,000) to turn back to Indonesia in late May.

“We are currently investigating this. If this is true, it is very concerning,” an Indonesian foreign affairs ministry spokesman, Arrmanatha Nasir, told the Guardian on Thursday, adding that the information was based on initial interviews with migrants on the boat and one crew member.

Nasir said Indonesia would consider further action if the claim was proven true, including lodging a protest note with Australia or summoning its diplomats in Jakarta.





_Peter Dutton invokes 'on-water' secrecy over claim of payments to boat crew_

The captain and five crew of the boat, which was carrying migrants from Bangladesh, Burma and Sri Lanka, told local Indonesian police they were each paid US$5,000 to turn back to Indonesia, Agence France-Presse reported.

The migrants – which include women and children – came ashore on the remote island of Rote, in eastern Indonesia, in late May, after they were intercepted en route to New Zealand by the Australian navy.

The claims about the payments were aired in reports by Radio New Zealand and Fairfax Media this week.

Rote’s police chief, Hidayat, who goes by one name, was quoted by Fairfax as saying the cash “was in $100 bank notes” and wrapped in six black plastic bags.

“I saw the money with my own eyes,” he was quoted as saying by Agence France-Presse. “This is the first time I’d heard Australian authorities making payments to boat crew.”

The migrants have reportedly supported the claims, but the Guardian has been unable to verify the allegations independently.

The Australian immigration minister, Peter Dutton, said on Thursday the claims had not been substantiated. But he did not provide more details, saying the government has a policy of not commenting on operational matters.

“There’s obviously, particularly in relation to this venture, there’s still discussions of an operational matter, of an operational nature going on, so we don’t comment in relation to any of these,” Dutton said in an interview with 2GB radio.

“I think it’s fair to say that Indonesian police officers sort of recanted a bit from some of those comments in the last 24 hours or so, but the customs border protection officers do an amazing job. They do it in difficult circumstances at sea and our objective is to try and make sure we can stop these boats, but in relation to operational matters we just don’t comment.”

Dutton’s remarks were his most expansive on the matter.

The minister simply answered “no” when asked at a media conference on Tuesday whether officials had “recently” paid the crew and captain of a boat carrying asylum seekers. When asked the broader follow-up question – “Has Australia ever done that?” – Dutton said: “It’s been a longstanding policy of the government not to comment on on-water matters.”

The Coalition has introduced harsh immigration measures, including a boat turn-back policy, to stop the influx of asylum seekers who often made a perilous sea journey to escape political persecution or poverty.

The hardline policies – and the secrecy that surrounds boat turn-backs – are a regular topic of political debate in Australia, but the government argues its stance has popular support and has prevented boats arriving.

Labor and the Greens called on the government on Wednesday to be straightforward when answering questions about the payment allegations.

Fairfax Media reported that three officers from the Australian federal police (AFP) were due to visit Rote on Thursday, based on comments by Ronaldzi Agus, a spokesman for the East Nusa Tenggara provincial police office.

An AFP spokesman, when asked whether the officers would inquire about the payment claims, told the Guardian: “The AFP works cooperatively with the Indonesian national police on a range of transnational crime issues, including people smuggling.”

The relationship between Jakarta and Canberra has come under strain in recent months after Indonesia executed two Australians who were members of the Bali Nine drug-smuggling group. Australia recalled its ambassador, Paul Grigson, from Jakarta after the deaths in late April. Grigson returned to Jakarta on Monday.

_Indonesia looks into claims Australia paid people smugglers to turn back | Australia news | The Guardian_


----------



## Zarvan

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Indonesia Inaugurates Special Force to Fight Terrorism *
> By Aditya Surya
> 2015-06-09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gen. Moeldoko presides over an inauguration ceremony in Jakarta for the Joint Special Operations Command, June 9, 2015.
> BenarNews
> 
> Indonesia on Tuesday launched an elite counterterrorism force that extends the military’s reach into an area reserved for police until now.
> 
> *The Joint Special Operations Command brings together “highly skilled” army, navy and air force units and is designed to mobilize and deploy quickly to any part of the archipelagic country, according to Indonesian military commander Gen. Moeldoko.*
> 
> *"The force is ready to be moved to the rest of Indonesia in the shortest possible time and at any time," Moeldoko told reporters Tuesday.*
> 
> *The force comprises 90 people “with high ability and standards,'' Moeldoko said.*
> 
> It debuted Tuesday with a military exercise in Jakarta that illustrated its mission “to destroy terrorism and maintain security and stability in the region in the context of military operations other than war."
> 
> "This exercise aims to address the threat of terrorism on a massive scale," Moeldoko said.
> 
> Command of the joint force will rotate every six months among its various component forces, he added.
> 
> It will work with Densus 88, the elite police counterterrorism squad, and will deploy by direct request from Densus 88 or by presidential orders.
> *
> ‘Essential’*
> 
> The new force is essential in Indonesia "not only to solve the problem of terrorism but also to [address] other issues related to security," Tedjo Edhy Purdijatno, coordinating minister for Political, Legal and Human Rights, told BenarNews.
> 
> It may also be used to escort officials or death-row inmates, he said.
> 
> Before its official debut the joint force trained for weeks in Poso, a remote and mountainous area in Central Sulawesi province with a high concentration of militants, Moeldoko noted.
> 
> During those exercises, a key aide to Indonesia’s most wanted terrorist, Santoso, was killed.
> 
> Daeng Koro, whose real name was Sabar Subagio, was a strategist and arms procurer for the Eastern Indonesia Mujahideen (MIT), and he served as a liaison to radical groups in Makassar, South Sulawesi, authorities allege.
> 
> "The arrest of terrorists and supporters of IS [the Islamic State] shows that Indonesia is vulnerable to the threat of terror," Tedjo Edhy said.
> 
> According to the National Counterterrorism Agency (BNPT), at least 540 Indonesians have joined IS ranks in the Middle East. Government officials have warned, too, that jihadists returning home from combat tours in Iraq and Syria could import terrorism.
> 
> *Unresolved*
> 
> Until now, TNI has had no formal role in the fight against terrorism, and some activists see the change as an unwelcome expansion of the military into domestic affairs.
> 
> Under the New Order of President Suharto, the military was omnipresent in civilian life and was used to perpetuate a regime that lasted 32 years.
> 
> "Terror was given to those who opposed government policies. At the same time, kidnapping, murder, and shooting of activists continued,” Krisbiantoro, vice-chairman of the Commission for Missing Persons and Victims of Violence (KontraS), told BenarNews.
> 
> He cited the military shootings of student activists during riots and demonstrations immediately before and after Suharto’s fall in 1998.
> 
> To date, no high-level military official has been prosecuted for those deaths, and the government has suggested that families accept reconciliation instead, according to KontraS and the Indonesian Human Rights Commission (Komnas HAM).
> 
> "Why would the military be given a greater role if until now the Indonesian government has not managed to resolve cases of human rights violations involving the military?" Krisbiantoro said.
> 
> Eric Hiariej, a lecturer at Gadjah Mada University in Yogyakarta, said the military's role should be limited so as not to repeat past mistakes.
> 
> "We must defend the values of democracy that we have fought hard to earn," he told BenarNews.
> 
> Indonesia Inaugurates Special Force to Fight Terrorism


90 people for few hundred islands and more than 250 million population


----------



## Indos

SSX 7,62 mm Pindad assault rifle will get certification this year according to Pindad director






Another new product from Pindad which is planned to get certification this year is Anoa Amphibious version

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> 90 people for few hundred islands and more than 250 million population



Spec force...

* US Army Awards $70M Contract for Export Javelins *
Posted by Maki Catama on 10:38 PM 




_ Spc. Jared Shafer, infantry team leader, Company B, 1st Battalion, 38th Infantry Regiment, 1st Stryker Brigade Combat Team, 4th Infantry Division, fires a training Javelin missile at an approaching enemy vehicle during a platoon situational training exercise Feb. 24, 2015._

TUCSON, -- Raytheon / Lockheed Martin Javelin Joint Venture, Tucson, Arizona, was awarded a $70,239,965 modification (PZ0022) to foreign military sales contract (W31P4Q-13-C-0129) that definitizes fiscal 2013 and 2014 production year lot for Army Javelin requirements included in letter contract and establishes option pricing for fiscal 2015.

Affected countries include New Zealand, Jordan, *Indonesia*, Lithuania, Qatar, Oman, Ireland and Estonia.

Work will be performed in Tucson, Arizona, with an estimated completion date of Sept. 30, 2017. Fiscal 2013, 2014 and 2015 other funds are being obligated at the time of the award.

Army Contracting Command, Redstone Arsenal - Missile, Redstone Arsenal, Alabama, is the contracting activity.

US Army Awards $70M Contract for Export Javelins ~ ASEAN Military Defense Review

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> SSX 7,62 mm Pindad assault rifle will get certification this year according to Pindad director
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another new product from Pindad which is planned to get certification this year is Anoa Amphibious version


What is the status of this gun ? Has it passed tests and if yes than is Indonesian Army going for it or not ?


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> What is the status of this gun ? Has it passed tests and if yes than is Indonesian Army going for it or not ?



Testing under PT Pindad I believe has already been finished, the certification that I mean is the one published by our Armed Forced. I believe Indonesian Armed Force will buy the rifle if the rifle get the certification. So the current status is undergoing testing by our Armed force (Army/ Marine).


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Su-30 dropping flares
Credit to bagus widyanto




Variety of Indonesian Air Force's fighter planes (F-16, Su-27/30, BAe Hawk, and KAI FA-50) flying in formation above Tanjung Perak harbor in Surabaya, during Indonesian Armed Force (TNI) 69th Anniversary.





our neighbor is like a shit 

Dalam 5 Bulan di 2015, 9 Kali Pesawat Asing Melintas di Perairan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

When will we finalize the deal for F-5 replacement? THis is getting boring.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Future of the Indonesian defense industry will worth US$20.4 billion in 2020

The Future of the Indonesian Defense Industry – Market Attractiveness, Competitive Landscape and Forecasts to 2020 published by Strategic Defence Intelligence, provides readers with a detailed analysis of both historic and forecast Indonesian defense industry values, factors influencing demand, the challenges faced by industry participants, analysis of industry leading companies, and key news.

Press release: _Future of the Indonesian defense industry will worth US$20.4 billion in 2020 - WhaTech_
Complete Report :* http://www.marketresearchreports.biz/analysis/285632*

Klo ada yang punya full report nya, shere ya.. hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> When will we finalize the deal for F-5 replacement? THis is getting boring.



The drama of replacing isn't finished...maybe later maybe next year maybe after F-5 crashed i dont know,mungkin nunggu pesanan MEF 1 selesai semua


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> The drama of replacing isn't finished...maybe later maybe next year maybe after F-5 crashed i dont know,mungkin nunggu pesanan MEF 1 selesai semua



capek nunggu prosesnya selesai, mending gak usah ditunggu sekalian..


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> capek nunggu prosesnya selesai, mending gak usah ditunggu sekalian..



just go with the flow  pan kemaren 4 unit yg dari amrik baru nyampe,lumayan nambah unit kan buat jaga langit


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Yeah right. Furthermore, i guess, that no decision will be made regarding big item purchase before Mr. Jokowi complete his visit to US later this year.


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> capek nunggu prosesnya selesai, mending gak usah ditunggu sekalian..



Having 33 F-16 before 2017 (as planned/ previous plan was before 2016) should make us quite satisfied already just like Anas Nurhafiz just said........  

Su 35 is just a bonus for me, maybe we need to wait a little bit to make us have a much better deal in this program (Like getting better ToT from SU 35 acquisition since other contenders have already offered a generous ToT package, or choosing Eurofighter instead, in order to get much better ToT that can be useful for our KFX/IFX program).

I am eager on the other thing though, which is RX 550 rocket launching that quite possible to be conducted this year by LAPAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

We should, at the very least have 3 sqn of heavy fighter for 3 defense region (WILHAN) in Indonesia. Then 3 sqn fighter for daily operational routine. Then another 3 sqn of IFX when the technology is ready.

RX550 project is quite interesting for research purpose. But the real game changer is our PLAN to aquire missile technology from China (C705).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

(photos) Patroli ambalat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

*TNI's current force at Natuna Island.
Composing a battalion (200 soldiers), radars, three Warplanes and three attack helicopters








SU-30MK2 TNI-AU with full armament

credit to original uploader




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Pindad and TNI-AU to jointly develop air weapons and systems*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
10 June 2015
Indonesian company PT Pindad and the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) have signed an accord to collaborate on military aerospace systems and weapons.

PT Pindad said on 10 June that the memorandum of understanding (MoU) was signed in Jakarta by Silmy Karim, the president of PT Pindad, and TNI-AU Chief of Staff Air Vice Marshal Agus Supriatna.

The MoU calls on the two parties to explore potential collaboration to boost the capabilities of a range of aircraft including the TNI-AU's Sukhoi Su-27SKs and Su-30MKs fighter aircraft. PT Pindad said the agreement would lead to the joint research, development and production of tools, equipment and weapons that can be fitted onto these TNI-AU assets.

Pindad and TNI-AU to jointly develop air weapons and systems - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Good decision, Indonesian Airforce (TNI AU) itself has a good research department that has build JDAM (BP 250). Maybe this "smart" bomb prototype that will be developed further by cooperating with PT Pindad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

NarThoD said:


> *
> SU-30MK2 TNI-AU with full armament
> 
> credit to original uploader
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is a very rare picture (having full armament while flying)...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian: Sovereignty, Foreign Policy & The South China Sea

President Joko Widodo’s ambition to turn Indonesia into a maritime power in his first five-year term of office is an enormous task not only domestically but also regionally; His vision of Indonesia as a Global Maritime Axis faces a geopolitical environment which is more tense amid a new contest for influence between the great powers of the Asia-Pacific region – the United States and China.






Jokowi’s vision has political, economic, trade, military, security and social-cultural goals which have to be projected and supported by a comprehensive foreign policy that will advance Indonesia’s interests in the new era of regionalism marked by the emergence of the Asean Community in 2015. How will this vision address the challenge of the South China Sea disputes that is rapidly worsening? Is Indonesia under Jokowi up to it?

*Fluid Region As Indonesia Sees It*





The Indonesian State Intelligence Agency (BIN) projects in its new book Toward 2014-2019: Strengthening Indonesia amidst a Changing World an opportunity for Indonesia’s strategic location in Southeast Asia. This opportunity calls for Indonesia to propose initiatives for security arrangements that could promote the stability of the region.

Given the fluid environment of potential conflicts in the region involving naval power projections with overlapping maritime claims in the South China Sea, it is not surprising that claimant countries have been strengthening their navies through increased procurement of battleships.

New conventionally-powered diesel-electric submarines have been developed such as the Yuan-class submarines by China or the Yun Bong-gil-class by South Korea. These are clear indications of offensive strategies.

Against this backdrop the South China Sea, for President Jokowi, does not seem to be an important agenda in his foreign policy. He is building his image as a new leader with critical domestic priorities and enjoying wide public support because of his populist views.

He is a leader who is, however, as naive as his urban electorate concerned only with their immediate environment. A clear example is his aggressive policy of tackling fishery poaching by burning foreign vessels caught fishing illegally in Indonesian waters. This policy risks undermining bilateral and regional ties and is something Indonesia cannot afford at this time of power fluidity.

In a public opinion survey conduct by the Centre for Chinese Studies-Indonesia in September 2014, 1,096 respondents in 15 cities in Indonesia, were asked about the crucial issue of the overlapping claims in the South China Sea. Only 12 per cent of the respondents understood this issue. The majority of Indonesia’s urban population do not understand the tensions in the South China Sea or that it could lead to an open conflict.

The small 12 per cent of the respondents who are familiar with the South China Sea issue agreed that China is moving too slowly in finding a resolution to the tensions. From this perspective, we cannot expect President Jokowi to be trouble-shooting the South China Sea disputes – not even his foreign minister who needs to adjust her position to understand the complex game of power in the region.

Jokowi’s Global Maritime Axis and Xi’s Maritime Silk Road
While Jokowi’s concept of the Global Maritime Axis lacks sufficient articulation of its strategic context, it does share some similarities with President Xi Jinping’s vision of the Maritime Silk Road of the 21st Century which he presented to the Indonesian parliament when he visited Jakarta in October 2013. The difference between the two visions is that Xi’s ideas are more strategic and larger in scope and reach, while Jokowi’s Maritime Axis is more domestically-inclined.

President Xi also has the muscle and financial power to support his maritime strategy, including creating the new multilateral Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) to entice Southeast Asian nations to upgrade their infrastructural development.

A major part of President Jokowi’s strategy is to develop Indonesia’s seaports by inviting foreign companies to invest. But it also needs to define the geopolitical outlook and context for the next five years. This is crucial because it will form the strategic environment for his vision of Indonesia as a Maritime Axis. However, it is still unclear how the maritime diplomacy component will deal with the complicated issues of the South China Sea disputes to ensure freedom and safety of navigation.

President Jokowi and Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi have still not articulated any vision that will guide Indonesian diplomacy on maritime policies, regionally or multilaterally. It is becoming apparent that President Jokowi is abandoning the previous foreign policy, especially the initiative of an Indo-Pacific Treaty proposed by the former Foreign Minister Natalegawa which called for a treaty of amity and cooperation in the larger scope of the two oceans.

more: _Indonesian: Sovereignty, Foreign Policy & The South China Sea | Citizen Daily_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

TNI plans to purchase CH-48 Chinook choppers

Outgoing commander of Indonesian Military (TNI) Gen. Moeldoko says that the TNI plans to purchase US-made CH-48 Chinook helicopters in 2016 to be operated by the Army. “The funding is not coming from this year, [it's] from 2016,” he said in Surakarta, Central Java, on Thursday night.






He however declined to mention how many units would be purchased but said the modern multi-purpose helicopters that cost around US$30 million each would be used as a defense arsenal system in the Army and would be used to move Army personnel and resupply them in various operations.

“The helicopters will be used for personnel transportation because of their high mobility and transportation capacity. It can transport a platoon of personnel,” he said as quoted by kompas.com.

Moeldoko said he saw the helicopters’ high mobility when Singapore and China used them to supply humanitarian relief to Aceh during the tsunami natural disaster in 2004.

“Buying the Chinook is expensive, but human lives are more expensive,” he said.

_TNI plans to purchase CH-48 choppers | The Jakarta Post_
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CH-48 Chinook? the latest variant for Indonesia?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*SUT (Surface and Underwater Target) Torpedo 533 mm*

Producer : PT Dirgantara Indonesia (under licensed : AEG/Germany)

Caliber : 533 mm
Weight: 1413.6 Kg
Explosive: 225 Kg
Able to sink a Frigate
Production in PT Dirgantara since : 1986

As New Chang Bogo Class Submarine (U-209) comes (3 units), so more of this torpedo (including dummy/ that is also produced by PT Dirgantara) will likely be produced.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> 90 people for few hundred islands and more than 250 million population


that 90 personnel is for anti terrorist - hostage situation ready force only to deal with critical situation like the Nairobi Mall and Mumbay attack terror strike.
Our Army SF Kopassus has 2 battalion of special action unit, 2 groups of Para-Commando and 1 groups of combat intelligence with total personnel about 3000-40000 soldiers, Air Force SF Bravo 90 has 2 detachment of SF, Denjaka has 1 detachment. Not to mention other SF units like Marine Amphibious Recon (2 battalion), and KOPASKA (Navy SEAL commando).
They are supported with Police Densus 88 anti terror (500 personnel specialized in manhunt/crackdown of ISIS/Al Qaeda linked group in Indonesia) and about 40,000 Police Mobile Brigade (Consisted of SWAT and Police Ranger) to deal with internal insurgency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Yup, actually in the old time, Army SF (Kopassus) that conduct anti-terrorist operation like happening in Woyla (Thailand) around 1980. Since reformation (1998-until now), we use police to conduct anti-terrorist operation and form Densus 88 unit.

There is an Australian member in PDF (@xdrive ) that get proud by the fact that Densus 88 (Police) get helped from USA and Australia. The truth is USA and Australia were the target at Bali Bombing and they offered help for free. Actually we can train our Densus by using our Armed Force Anti Terrorist unit trainer, since this unit has already had so many successful operation, including in abroad operation (Woyla plane hijacking at Thailand). Despite that, we still need to say thanks to them for training our Police Anti Terrorist Unit.

In the new development, we change again that idea and bring back our Armed Force to combat Anti-terrorist activity along with the Police Anti Terrorist Unit (Densus 88) even though only deploy very small unit.

The reason why we prefer police is the fact that there is new regulation after 1998 that said that Military will only be deployed against external thread and separatist movement, not the extremist like Al-Qaeda and ISIS link group which should only be handled by the police. During early reformation period there was also an anti Military sentiment feeling happening among our people and politician since Soeharto used Military to guard his authoritarian leadership ( even though Soeharto also has so many big and positive contribution to Indonesian people, the mistake he made is that he just stay in power for too long).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*The rescue of hostages abroad DC-9 Woyla*
By Eric SOF -

Oct 25, 2012


In 28th March 1981, Garuda Indonesian Arlines flight GA 206, by DC-9 “Woyla” was en route from Palembang to Medan, a domestic flight between two Indonesian cities. The plane has flown from Jakarta in 0800, transit in Palembang, then destinated to Medan, arrival time estimated 1055. In the air, two passangers took of from their seats. One went to the cockpit, one stood in the aisle. By 1010, Woyla is completely under control of five hijackers, all in firearms. The hijacker in the cockpit ordered the pilot to fly the plane to Colombo, Sri Lanka, but the pilot said that the fuel won’t be enough. Then the plane is flew to Penang, Malaysia. The terrorists are from Jihad Commando group, Moslem radicals that responsible for the raid of police stations, military bases, and various sabotages in Indonesia during 1977-1981.

In the midday, Indonesian government has been on red alert. Indonesia also never dealt with serious hijacking before. The first case ever was in 1974, when a desperate marine hijacked a domestic flight for money, then he was killed by the pilot himself.

In the evening, the newly created* Indonesian’s Special Force, Kophasanda*, has borrowed another DC-9 from Garuda Airlines and used it for combat training.

The plan itself wasn’t good. Woyla has left Malaysia after refueling, bound to Don Muang, Thailand. An old female passenger was allowed to go in Malaysia. The terrorists have declared their demand: The release of Jihad Commando’s that have been imprisoned by Indonesian government, and US $ 1.5 million. They also demand a plane is prepared for the released prisoners, to an unnamed-yet destination. They have bomb set on the plane.

Things get harder for the Kophasanda commander. He suspects that the plane will be flown to a state in Middle East. But as the plane has been relocated from Malaysia, the step was going further for him. Also, US Ambassador has called him and told him that US really counts on him to the safety of American citizens abroad the flight. In 2100, 29th March, 35 members of *Kophasanda* * left Indonesia in a DC-10, all wearing civilian clothes.

Thailand government itself didn’t agree much on Indonesian choice to use military force. They preferred negotation, the same way that ended the taking of Israeli embassy in Bangkok by Black September terrorists back in 1972. Finally, they let the military way, considering that the owner of the aircraft is Indonesian government, and all the terrorists are Indonesian nationals, from a Moslem extrimist group. Even, CIA’s chief in Thailand met Kopashanda to lend them flak jackets and breaching kits.

In 31st March, 0230, an American journalist on the top of a bus surrounding Don Muang, woke his comrades, international journalists from Indonesia, US, Thailand, Japan, Singapore, West Germany, France, and Australia. From the bushes, 500 metres from Woyla, armed soldiers are walking in silent. They brought three ladders. The plan was, blue team and red team will climb the wings and wait at the side doors. The windows of the plane have been blinded. While green team will breach the rear door, all will enter at the same time at the go-code. Thailand commando team moves, waiting in the runway to prevent the possibility of escaping terrorists.

The go code has given. The three teams enter, but not at the same time. Green team entered first, only to find that a terrorist is alert in the rear side of the plane. A bullet struck the belly of an anti-terrorist member, uncovered by flak jacket. The hijacker killed himself then. Then blue team and red team entered, shot two others terrorists on sight, as the passengers ducked and did nothing but close their eyes in the middle of cross fire. The commando team shouted to the passangers, telling them to rush out. A hijacker, with grenade in hand, also ran outside, tried to throw it. But other passengers pinpointed him and the commando team finished him before the front door. The last terrorist was killed outside the plane, Then paramedic rushed to the plane, to rescue the pilot. He was shot by a terrorist during the raid.

However, US reporters are not really unhappy in the next minute. The CT drama couldn’t become headlines, as one more great-scale thing for US just happened: President Ronald Reagan shot him.

All terrorist is killed, while the “green side” victims are the pilot of Woyla and an anti-terrorist member. Asian Wall Street Journal, as well as Asian and European papers praised the good work by Indonesian Special Force. Indonesian intellegence itself later declared that the main goal of the terrorists’ organization was to throw the government and to create an Islamic state in Indonesia. It is suspected that they have asked for support to Islamic Republic of Iran, as the leader of the hijacker (the one that killed the CT member then shot himself) has written a letter to Ayatollah Khomeini, behalf of the Indonesian Islamic Revolutionary Council, asking for aid from Iran.

The rescue of hostages abroad DC-9 Woyla - special-ops.org | Elite magazine for elite warriors!


*Kopassanda is a former name of Kopassus (Indonesian Army SF)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

And don't forget the Mapenduma hostage crisis.


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> And don't forget the Mapenduma hostage crisis.



Still not yet sleeping..? He,he weekend time.... 

Well, about Mapenduma operation, It was conducted in our land (Papua Province), not abroad operation like Woyla. Actually there are so many successful SF operation conducted at home. Woyla operation is so special since it was happening in Thailand, and freeing a plane with all 5 hijackers full of armed and also part of Jihadist movement (not afraid of dying) pack with so many civilian passenger is something not easy. Not a single passenger died is something amazing since one of the hijacker was holding grenade at his hand during the raid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Indos said:


> Still not yet sleeping..? He,he weekend time....



Had an early sleep.. Quite unusual for me hehehe.. And it is almost dawn anyway in here so..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> 2016 to be operated by the Army



operated next year? i think this heli Budgeted in 2016,after negotiations,contracts and production etc etc...could be a come in 2018-2019

why the budget for this heli so fast,while for replacement F5 still menjadi drama yang tak usai 

SU30MK2 low flying
Credit to david tamboto

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesian Army Leopard 2A4 Main Battle Tanks at the Indonesian Army Combat Training Center in Baturaja, South Sumatera for an upcoming Army exercise and demonstration on the 15th of June 2014 involving Leopard 2A4 MBT's, Marder 1A3 IFV's, AMX-13s, Anoa APC, and many more asset's of the Indonesian Army. The exercise will also be observed by Indonesian President Joko Widodo.
Photo: Indonesian Army

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhayangkara

Indos said:


> *The rescue of hostages abroad DC-9 Woyla*
> By Eric SOF -
> 
> Oct 25, 2012
> 
> 
> In 28th March 1981, Garuda Indonesian Arlines flight GA 206, by DC-9 “Woyla” was en route from Palembang to Medan, a domestic flight between two Indonesian cities. The plane has flown from Jakarta in 0800, transit in Palembang, then destinated to Medan, arrival time estimated 1055. In the air, two passangers took of from their seats. One went to the cockpit, one stood in the aisle. By 1010, Woyla is completely under control of five hijackers, all in firearms. The hijacker in the cockpit ordered the pilot to fly the plane to Colombo, Sri Lanka, but the pilot said that the fuel won’t be enough. Then the plane is flew to Penang, Malaysia. The terrorists are from Jihad Commando group, Moslem radicals that responsible for the raid of police stations, military bases, and various sabotages in Indonesia during 1977-1981.
> 
> In the midday, Indonesian government has been on red alert. Indonesia also never dealt with serious hijacking before. The first case ever was in 1974, when a desperate marine hijacked a domestic flight for money, then he was killed by the pilot himself.
> 
> In the evening, the newly created* Indonesian’s Special Force, Kophasanda*, has borrowed another DC-9 from Garuda Airlines and used it for combat training.
> 
> The plan itself wasn’t good. Woyla has left Malaysia after refueling, bound to Don Muang, Thailand. An old female passenger was allowed to go in Malaysia. The terrorists have declared their demand: The release of Jihad Commando’s that have been imprisoned by Indonesian government, and US $ 1.5 million. They also demand a plane is prepared for the released prisoners, to an unnamed-yet destination. They have bomb set on the plane.
> 
> Things get harder for the Kophasanda commander. He suspects that the plane will be flown to a state in Middle East. But as the plane has been relocated from Malaysia, the step was going further for him. Also, US Ambassador has called him and told him that US really counts on him to the safety of American citizens abroad the flight. In 2100, 29th March, 35 members of *Kophasanda* * left Indonesia in a DC-10, all wearing civilian clothes.
> 
> Thailand government itself didn’t agree much on Indonesian choice to use military force. They preferred negotation, the same way that ended the taking of Israeli embassy in Bangkok by Black September terrorists back in 1972. Finally, they let the military way, considering that the owner of the aircraft is Indonesian government, and all the terrorists are Indonesian nationals, from a Moslem extrimist group. Even, CIA’s chief in Thailand met Kopashanda to lend them flak jackets and breaching kits.
> 
> In 31st March, 0230, an American journalist on the top of a bus surrounding Don Muang, woke his comrades, international journalists from Indonesia, US, Thailand, Japan, Singapore, West Germany, France, and Australia. From the bushes, 500 metres from Woyla, armed soldiers are walking in silent. They brought three ladders. The plan was, blue team and red team will climb the wings and wait at the side doors. The windows of the plane have been blinded. While green team will breach the rear door, all will enter at the same time at the go-code. Thailand commando team moves, waiting in the runway to prevent the possibility of escaping terrorists.
> 
> The go code has given. The three teams enter, but not at the same time. Green team entered first, only to find that a terrorist is alert in the rear side of the plane. A bullet struck the belly of an anti-terrorist member, uncovered by flak jacket. The hijacker killed himself then. Then blue team and red team entered, shot two others terrorists on sight, as the passengers ducked and did nothing but close their eyes in the middle of cross fire. The commando team shouted to the passangers, telling them to rush out. A hijacker, with grenade in hand, also ran outside, tried to throw it. But other passengers pinpointed him and the commando team finished him before the front door. The last terrorist was killed outside the plane, Then paramedic rushed to the plane, to rescue the pilot. He was shot by a terrorist during the raid.
> 
> However, US reporters are not really unhappy in the next minute. The CT drama couldn’t become headlines, as one more great-scale thing for US just happened: President Ronald Reagan shot him.
> 
> All terrorist is killed, while the “green side” victims are the pilot of Woyla and an anti-terrorist member. Asian Wall Street Journal, as well as Asian and European papers praised the good work by Indonesian Special Force. Indonesian intellegence itself later declared that the main goal of the terrorists’ organization was to throw the government and to create an Islamic state in Indonesia. It is suspected that they have asked for support to Islamic Republic of Iran, as the leader of the hijacker (the one that killed the CT member then shot himself) has written a letter to Ayatollah Khomeini, behalf of the Indonesian Islamic Revolutionary Council, asking for aid from Iran.
> 
> *Kopassanda is a former name of Kopassus (Indonesian Army SF)



And thanks to the Thailand government for allowing us to carry out those military operations in their area. I think this rescue operation is the culmination of the succesful achievement from Kopassus, as well as Mapenduma operations of course, which eventually makes this elite force unit gained good reputation Internationally..
Without any experience in conducting such operation before coupled with the deadline that should to be met, I think it's become a very dangerous gambling for our government with no other choice, even they have only Two days to practice in implementing new tactics and strategy. But thanks God, finnaly they succed in the rescue operation without anyone hostages were injured..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Bhayangkara said:


> And thanks to the Thailand government for allowing us to carry out those military operations in their area. I think this rescue operations is the culmination of the succesful achievement from Kopassus, as well as Mapenduma operations of course, which eventually makes this elite force unit gained good reputation Internationally..
> Without any experience in conducting such operation before coupled with the deadline that should to be met, I think it's become a very dangerous gambling for our government with no other choice, even they have only Two days to practice in implementing new tactics and strategy. But thanks God, finnaly they succed in the rescue operations without anyone hostages were injured..



The thing that I am sure of why the operations were carried out successfully and confidently is that we have already had intelligent data before the operation was made. I believe hijacker weapons, number, and other stuffs have already been known before the operation executed. Thats why this operation is not only showing our Special Force combat skills during the raid, but also its intelligent capability. And of course there is a big help from ALLAH SWT to make it as quite successful SF operation despite the losses we have in one anti terrorist personnel and also the pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

*Douglas A-4 Skyhawk of Indonesian Air Force, Due to the declining relationship between Indonesia and the Soviet Union, there was a lack of spare parts for military hardware supplied by the Communist Bloc. Soon, most of them were scrapped. The Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) acquired A-4 Skyhawks to replace its Il-28 Beagles and Tu-16 Badgers in a covert operation with Israel, since both countries did not maintain diplomatic relationships. These A-4s from were chosen because the IDF planned to retire its A-4 squadrons. The A-4 served the Indonesian Air Force from 1982 until 2003.

Credit to original uploader












*




*
*

*Scorpion 90 in exercise*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

Indos said:


> The thing that I am sure of why the operations were carried out successfully and confidently is that we have already had intelligent data before the operation was made. I believe hijacker weapons, number, and other stuffs have already been known before the operation executed. Thats why this operation is not only showing our Special Force combat skills during the raid, but also its intelligent capability. And of course there is a big help from ALLAH SWT to make it as quite successful SF operation despite the losses we have in one anti terrorist personnel and also the pilot.


Yes exactly, at Suharto's new order era is known for its intelligence component that is highly organized and effective even able to reduce the various elements that are expected to threaten our country's sovereignty...
And yes, despite this rescue operations it was successful, we have lost Two our bravery men Lettu. Achmad Kirang (member of Kopassus unit) and pilot Captain Herman Rante,, may they soul rest in peace...

Btw, Thailand vs Timnas-U23 skornya udah 2-0 aja,, hadeuh..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Bhayangkara said:


> Btw, Thailand vs Timnas-U23 skornya udah 2-0 aja,, hadeuh..



No matter what the result in Sea Games or regarding our football team, we have already won the real championship at AASAM Military Championship in Australia ( since 2008 until now ) and also ASEAN shooting Military Championship (Since 2003 until last championship). It is something that really matter...... 

Completing N-219 Prototype at this August and RX 550 rocket possible launching this year are something that make our nation is much ahead in this region.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

Indos said:


> No matter what the result in Sea Games or regarding our football team, we have already won the real championship at AASAM Military Championship in Australia ( since 2008 until now ) and also ASEAN shooting Military Championship (Since 2003 until last championship). It is something that really matter......
> 
> Completing N-219 Prototype at this August and RX 550 rocket possible launching this year are something that make our nation is much ahead in this region.....


hehehe,, iya pak sy juga nontonnya jadi gak cemungudh', perasaan kok apes amat ya timnas kita, mana PSSI lagi di suspend sama FIFA udah gitu di SEA games cuma bisa dapet rangking 5,, disitu kadang saya merasa sedih...
Tapi ya sudahlah, yang penting di AASAM-2015 kita bisa jadi juara umum,, Bravoo!!! (mencoba untuk menghibur diri)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*France to boost military *
*ties with RI through naval *
*mission *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Wed, June 03 2015, 10:20 PM





*Naval interaction: *Two French vessels containing cadets from the French Naval Academy and other countries arrive in Tanjung Priok Port, North Jakarta, on Wednesday, as a part of France’s mission to boost military ties with Indonesia. (Courtesy of the French Embassy)
World News
Indonesia observed on Wednesday the arrival of two French vessels, containing cadets from the French Naval Academy and other countries, at Tanjung Priok Port, North Jakarta as a part of its mission to boost military ties with Indonesia.

French Ambassador to Indonesia Corinne Breuzé said it began with the strategic partnership agreement between France and Indonesia in 2011, which included military cooperation.

"Apart from support for the development of the strategic industry such as defense and equipment in the partnership, we also want to establish cooperation between the military forces," ambassador Breuzé told reporters during the visit to the ship on Wednesday.

The visit was part of the Jeanne D'arc Mission, where trained officers from the academy carried out their first operational deployment in the Indian Ocean, beyond the South China Sea, and also the Sea of Japan.

The mission, with the helicopter carrier LHD Dixmude and frigate LSF Aconit ships, will last until July this year. It has passed through Jordan, Djibouti, Singapore, China and Japan before Indonesia.

The commanding officer of LHD Dixmude ship, Captain Pierre de Briançon, also stated the importance of Indonesia to France.

"We chose Indonesia as Indonesia is an important partner for France in Southeast Asia. We also want to maintain the freedom of the sea traffic," Briançon said.

The visit also occurred amid rising tensions in the South China Sea between China and its neighboring countries over territorial claims. (fsu)(+++)

- See more at: France to boost military ties with RI through naval mission | The Jakarta Post

*Indonesian drone ready for military operations*
Rabu, 20 Mei 2015 08:15 WIB | 3.285 Views




OS-Wifanusa. (twitter)
Purawakarta (ANTARA News) - Drones, which are unmanned aerial vehicles, manufactured by the Indonesia Maritime Institute are ready to be operated in border regions to carry out area surveillance missions.

A drone named OS-Wifanusa was successfully operated in a flight testing session in Waduk Jatiluhur, Purwakarta district, West Java province.

"If the government acknowledges our drone, we are ready to produce it in large numbers," Executive Director of the Indonesia Maritime Institute Dr. Y Paonganan said.

He affirmed that the drone made originally in Indonesia is no less advanced than the ones manufactured in other industrial countries.

The unmanned aircraft produced in Indonesia was able to take off and land on a river, lake, sea and land.

The drone has a 2-stroke engine with a capacity of 170 CC and is able to lift loads weighing 60 to 70 kilograms.

"To take off in water, the aircraft only requires a distance of some 50 meters. As for taking off from land, it only needs a runaway about 30 to 40 meters long," Paonganan stated.

He further noted that research prior to manufacturing the unmanned aircraft had been carried out for about two years.

OS-Wifanusa has the ability to fly for five hours for a distance of 100 kilometers or 200 kilometers round trip running on Pertamax type gasoline.

Paonganan believes that the unmanned aircraft can be used by the government for military needs, especially to support their area surveillance missions.

"There are two functions of the drone---aerial photography and area monitoring. In addition, this equipment can also be used as spy planes by the military," Paonganan pointed out.

If the government intends to use the drone and it is required to meet military specifications, the Indonesia Maritime Institute is ready to meet the standards, he added.
(Uu.KR-LWA/INE/KR-BSR/B003)

Indonesian drone ready for military operations - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD

*Indonesian Navy ships firing C-802/Ying Ji-82 anti-ship missile on a regular training.
C-802 attack range : 120-180 km.*

*KRI Layang (Todak-Class) patrol boat.*





*KRI Yos Sudarso (Ahmad Yani-class)












*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Routine exercise, firing heavy machine gun









Shooting target drones













First, keep soldier's spirit/morale high, weapon second

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

~ Intermezzo ~

Kerajaan Majapahit Dijaga Lima Gugus Kapal Perang. Masing-masing dipimpin seorang laksamana.

Di zaman keemasan kerajaan Majapahit pada abad XIII masa Prabu Hayam Wuruk ada dua tokoh militer jenius, yakni Mahapatih Gajahmada dan Laksamana Mpu Nala. Laksamana Mpu Nala sebagai Panglima Angkatan Laut Majapahit menempatkan puluhan kapal perang untuk menjaga lima titik penting perairan Nusantara.






Dalam buku _Kisah Para Kesatria Penjaga Samudra _karya Agus Soeroso dan _Majapahit Peradaban Maritim _karya karya Irawan Joko dituliskan kehebatan armada laut Majapahit.

1. Armada gugus pertama bertugas di sebelah barat Sumatera sebagai gugus kapal perang penjaga Samudera Hindia di bawah pimpinan laksamana yang berasal dari Jawa Tengah.

2. Armada gugus kedua kapal perang penjaga Laut Kidul atau sebelah selatan Jawa di bawah pimpinan seorang laksamana putra Bali.

3. Armada gugus ketiga bertugas menjaga perairan Selat Makassar dan wilayah Ternate, Tidore, dan Halmahera di bawah pimpinan seorang laksamana putra Makassar.

4. Armada gugus keempat menjaga Selat Malaka dan Kepulauan Natuna di bawah pimpinan seorang laksamana dari Jawa Barat.

5. Armada gugus kelima menjaga Laut Jawa hingga ke arah timur sampai kepulauan rempah-rempah Maluku. Armada Jawa itu mengibarkan bendera Majapahit ditambah lagi bendera emas simbol istana Majapahit biasanya dipimpin seorang laksamana berasal dari Jawa Timur.

*Setiap armada gugus kapal perang terdapat kapal bendera tempat kedudukan pimpinan komando tertinggi bagi semua kapal penyerang, kapal perbekalan, dan pelindung kapal bendera.* Dari kelima armada Majapahit itu, beban berat ialah menjaga perairan Selat Malaka dan Laut Cina Selatan yang penuh perompak yang berpangkalan di sekitar wilayah Campa, Vietnam, dan Tiongkok.

“Armada keempat yang menjaga Selat Malaka itu biasanya dibantu armada pertama penjaga Samudera Hindia jika perompak melarikan diri ke barat laut menyusuri Selat Malaka,” kata Dimas Cokro Pamungkas, budayawan Trowulan.

Begitu pula Armada Laut Selatan biasanya membantu Armada Jawa dalam menjaga keamanan kapal-kapal dagang pembawa rempah-rempah yang melalui Selat Sunda yang lebih aman menuju India dan Timur Tengah. Tugas lain armada Laut Kidul adalah menjaga Selat Bali dan perairan selatan Nusa Tenggara, bahkan di sebelah selatan pulau Bali terdapat galangan kapal-kapal Majapahit yang cukup besar.

Armada ketiga bertugas menjaga kapal penyusup dari wilayah Mindanao, Filipina, sekaligus menjaga kepulauan rempah-rempah Maluku jika kekuatan armada Jawa sedang dipusatkan di perairan Jawa untuk mengawal Sang Prabu Hayam Wuruk beranjangsana ke wilayah pesisir timur Jawa.

Armada Jawa adalah kekuatan terbesar armada gugus kapal perang Majapahit karena tugasnya paling berat menjaga pusat kerajaan istana Majapahit. Armada itu sekaligus menguasai jalur laut menuju kepulauan rempah-rempah Maluku yang dikuasai langsung pemerintah pusat Majapahit.

*Setiap kapal perang Majapahit bersenjatakan meriam Jawa yang disebut cetbang Majapahit. *Pandai besi yang mengecor meriam itu berada di Blambangan. Cetbang Majapahit adalah karya penemuan Mahapatih Gajahmada yang konon pernah diasuh tentara Mongol atau Tartar yang menyerang kerajaan Singosari dengan kekuatan 1.000 kapal.

Semua jenis kapal perang Majapahit, mulai kapal perbekalan hingga kapal bendera adalah kreasi jenius dari Mpu Nala yang sekaligus seorang laksamana laut yang andal. Nala menciptakan kapal-kapal dari sejenis kayu raksasa yang hanya tumbuh di sebuah pulau yang dirahasiakan. Pohon raksasa dan cocok untuk dibuat kapal itulah yang membuat kapal-kapal Majapahit cukup besar ukurannya di masa itu.

_Kerajaan Majapahit Dijaga Lima Gugus Kapal Perang_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d

NarThoD said:


> *Indonesian Navy ships firing C-802/Ying Ji-82 anti-ship missile on a regular training.
> C-802 attack range : 120-180 km.*
> 
> *KRI Layang (Todak-Class) patrol boat.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KRI Yos Sudarso (Ahmad Yani-class)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is there any pictures that show the missile impact on the target?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

"Air Shoot 3"
Onboard (Sideseat) GROB G120TP
With Jupiter - Charlie - Grob (Above Parang Tritis Beach)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Indonesian drone ready for military operations*
> Rabu, 20 Mei 2015 08:15 WIB | 3.285 Views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian drone ready for military operations - ANTARA News



I dont know that Maritim Institute can make drone..? Since it should be about ships and others...

As we all know, our Air Force has already operated indigenous UAV which is Wulung , made by BPPT (Government Agency)






And Puna Sriti, another BPPT made, possibly, has been operated as well






The next UAV that is possibly used by our Military is LSU-05, LAPAN (Government Agency) made






And this one (Super Drone) made by one of Indonesian private university since the project money comes from Military budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> I dont know that Maritim Institute can make drone..? Since it should be about ships and others...



OS Wifanusa is not just a drone, this is flying boat UAV. Capable of taking off and landing on water and land. This UAV is very promising, you can check the demo on youtube. Interesting stuff.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Latihan gabungan TNI AD di Baturaja, Sumatera Selatan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Face to Face With C-130 | A-1305 (kinclong ye,sekalipun tua kalo perawatannya cakep ya tetep cakep  )
Credit to deval riantoro











 dari grup ARC di fb...bocorannya CARACAL (EC725) TNI AU dah selesai dirakit dan sudah megudara tapi Sayang msh tanpa Fuel Probe Refueling, tanpa Cockpit Armoured Plate (semoga perlengkapan tsb. menyusul), Standard Loreng Kinclong TNI-AU...ada yg punya foto ato info lain?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

pr1v4t33r said:


> OS Wifanusa is not just a drone, this is flying boat UAV. Capable of taking off and landing on water and land. This UAV is very promising, you can check the demo on youtube. Interesting stuff.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Latihan gabungan TNI AD di Baturaja, Sumatera Selatan


Let me add some more...

Credit to original uploader
















*
The newest Strategic Reserve camo blends perfectly.









Bozena 4+ light demining system



*



initial_d said:


> Is there any pictures that show the missile impact on the target?


From what i heard, Those missiles launched to measure its maximum range, which is about 170-180 km. The target is only a medium-sized boats, so far no pictures yet...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

More pictures from army join exercise in Baturaja






*Scorpion 90 & Bozena 4+ anti mines system *









_*Leopard 2** join the fray*_





*Locally made MLRS firing rockets*





*23mm Giant bow cannon*





*Marder IFV*





*M113 armored ambulance*

*




Mil Mi-35 attack helicopter*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

More pictures from army join exercise in Baturaja

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Great allies, or greater enemies? The future of Australian-Indonesian relations

_




The growing uncertainty in the relationship between the two regional neighbors has the potential to cause economic as well as political instability in a very fractious neighborhood._

more: _Great allies, or greater enemies? The future of Australian-Indonesian relations | Global Risk Insights_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Selex ES to provide SAGE electronic warfare system to Indonesia

_This is the first time that the SAGE Electronic Support Measure (ESM) has been chosen for a fixed-wing maritime patrol requirement. It will be used by the Indonesian Air Force for maritime patrol missions. _

_



_


SAGE can identify and geolocate RF emitters, from a single platform providing situational awareness and intelligence.
The system will be integrated onto an Indonesian Air Force CN-235 aircraft.
SAGE has been developed for easy integration on any platform types including helicopters and Remotely Piloted Aerial Systems.
Selex ES has signed a contract with US-based prime contractor Integrated Surveillance and Defense Inc. (ISD) to provide a SAGE 600 digital Electronic Support Measure (ESM) system for the Indonesian Air Force. The system will be delivered in September for integration onto a maritime patrol mission system for an Indonesian Air Force Airbus CN-235 aircraft.

SAGE is an electronic warfare system for RF intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance missions. It passively collects emitter data from RF sources at a tactically significant range, compares them with an emitter library and then identifies and geolocates any threats.

This is the first selection of SAGE for a fixed-wing maritime patrol requirement. The system has been designed with flexibility in mind, allowing ease of integration onto a wide range of aerial vehicles- from fixed to rotary wing, up to unmanned aerial systems- and has previously flown on a number of other platform types including the Schiebel CAMCOPTER® S-100 remotely-piloted air system. SAGE is in use with the UK MoD and has been provided to the Republic of Korea as part of a package of electronic warfare equipment for the country’s Maritime Operational Helicopter (MOH) programme.

SAGE is part of Selex ES’s portfolio of advanced electronic warfare capabilities that range from individual sensors to fully integrated defensive aid suites, all backed up by the company’s dedicated Electronic Warfare Operational Support (EWOS) facility.

_Selex ES to provide SAGE electronic warfare system to Indonesia | Global Military Communications_
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


PT Dirgantara Indonesia acquires two AS365 N3+ Dauphin helicopters for search and rescue mission

PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) has ordered two AS365 N3+ Dauphin helicopters to boost the search and rescue (SAR) capabilities of Indonesia. Airbus Helicopters will deliver these twin-engine rotorcraft to PTDI within one year. These helicopters will be reassembled, tested, qualified, completed and customized by PTDI with mission equipment including hoists, flotation systems, direction finder, an electronic optical system, and casualty evacuation devices.






“We are very familiar with the Dauphin platform and are confident that with the installation of dedicated SAR equipment, we will offer the right solution to the Indonesian Government for its SAR demands,” explained PTDI’s President Director Budi Santoso, during the signing ceremony at the Paris Airshow.

The strategic alliance between PTDI and Airbus Helicopters have seen them manufacturing and delivering more than 130 helicopters over the last 40 years. “PTDI knows the needs of Indonesia and has been instrumental in securing the right assets and equipment for the country’s defense. This acquisition is another good example,” said Fabrice Rochereau, Vice-President of South East Asia & Pacific Sales and Customer Relations at Airbus Helicopters.

There are currently five Dauphin helicopters in service in Indonesia, for the Police and Basarnas for law enforcement and SAR missions respectively. The Indonesian Navy ordered 11 Panthers (the military version from the same family) for anti-submarine warfare last year, which will also be delivered by PTDI within the coming three years.

_Airbus Helicopters_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


>



sayang si leo belum ada pelurunya,kalo ada pasti sudah peww peww peww  ane nunggu leo qt latihan bareng ama singapore,pasti greget tuh
setelah BMP3F diajak terbang sama marinir,ane khawatir tuh si leo juga diajak jumping dan terbang juga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

anas_nurhafidz said:


> sayang si leo belum ada pelurunya,kalo ada pasti sudah peww peww peww  ane nunggu leo qt latihan bareng ama singapore,pasti greget tuh
> setelah BMP3F diajak terbang sama marinir,ane khawatir tuh si leo juga diajak jumping dan terbang juga


Hah!! ciyus mas, masa' seh itu teng kagak ada pelornya, bukannya dah satu paket?


----------



## katarabhumi

Kabarnya ntar dibikin sendiri sama Pindad pelornya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> sayang si leo belum ada pelurunya,kalo ada pasti sudah peww peww peww. Ane nunggu leo qt latihan bareng ama singapore,pasti greget tuh, setelah BMP3F diajak terbang sama marinir,ane khawatir tuh si leo juga diajak jumping dan terbang juga



Emangnya belum ada amunisinya? info asli apa info asal nih? Klo untuk latihan bareng Singapore nanti aja, tunggu Leo2 RI (revolution). Gengsi dong, kita jangan mau kalah sama Leo 2 Sing yang udah di upgrade.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


West Papua: MSG’s Challenge, Indonesia’s Melanesian Foray 

West Papua will be the highest-profile issue at the Melanesian Spearhead Group (MSG) leaders’ summit in Honiara, Solomon Islands, on 24–26 June 2015. The leaders will decide on the United Liberation Movement for West Papua’s (ULMWP) application for membership of the MSG. This is an organization consisting of the four independent Melanesian countries – Papua New Guinea (PNG), Solomon Islands, Vanuatu and Fiji – and New Caledonia’s pro-independence organization, the Front de Libération Nationale Kanak et Socialiste (FLNKS).






If the MSG admits the ULMWP, it could boost the pro-independence movement’s push for self-determination and provide an international venue to highlight the Indonesian Government’s human rights violations in West Papua. But, it could also have negative impacts on the Melanesian countries’ relations with Indonesia. This will be particularly worrying for PNG and Fiji, which have growing economic, political and military partnerships with Jakarta. It could also setback Indonesia’s bid to position itself as an emerging Asia-Pacific power.

On the other hand, if the MSG leaders deny the ULMWP membership, it could widen the rift between MSG countries, redefine Melanesia, blur the cultural and political divisions between Oceania and Southeast Asia, and see a Melanesian sub-region dominated by Indonesia. 

The MSG leaders are therefore faced with the difficult task of balancing, on one hand, their moral obligation to support Melanesians in West Papua, and on the other hand, respecting Indonesia’s sovereignty and maintaining their growing political and economic relations with this emerging Southeast Asian power. 

more: _West Papua: MSGâs Challenge, Indonesiaâs Melanesian Foray - June 16, 2015_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhayangkara

katarabhumi said:


> Kabarnya ntar dibikin sendiri sama Pindad pelornya.


Iya tapi bukan berarti kita gak beli langsung dari jerman lho mas apalagi untuk yg APFSDS-T. Dan klo menurut sy latihan ini cm sekedar penguasaan operasi bagi para calon operator Leo, terlebih lagi simulator penembakannya baru saja kita terima, mungkin para gunners masih memantapkan latihannya disana, IMO..



pr1v4t33r said:


> Emangnya belum ada amunisinya? info asli apa info asal nih? Klo untuk latihan bareng Singapore nanti aja, tunggu Leo2 RI (revolution)...



Iya setuju mas, klo untuk latihan bareng paling tidak kita coba kuasai dulu sistem operasinya biar gak dianggap anak baru banget..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

EC-725 Caracal make the first flight





ARCinc.ID - Si Caracal Telah Terbang



pr1v4t33r said:


> tunggu Leo2 RI (revolution). Gengsi dong, kita jangan mau kalah sama Leo 2 Sing yang udah di upgrade.



hehe iya sih,tapi singapore ajah tahun 2015 ini latihan masih make 2A4,gak make yg versi upgrade,takut kotor kali ya 
nh foto diambil di FP FB singapore army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

anas_nurhafidz said:


> EC-725 Caracal make the fir[/QUOTEQUOTE="anas_nurhafidz, post: 7281040, member: 164882"] EC-725 Caracal make the first flight
> View attachment 230233
> 
> 
> ARCinc.ID - Si Caracal Telah Terbang
> 
> 
> 
> hehe iya sih,tapi singapore ajah tahun 2015 ini latihan masih make 2A4,gak make yg versi upgrade,takut kotor kali ya
> nh foto diambil di FP FB singapore army
> View attachment 230235
> View attachment 230236


For me, it's better to purchase and lisence built caracal rather than purchasing black hawk...


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

initial_d said:


> For me, it's better to purchase and lisence built caracal rather than purchasing black hawk...



Black Hawk are much, much better than Caracal.


----------



## Zarvan

Hey Indonesian Brothers and sisters Happy Ramadan to you guys today you will perform first Taraweeh I know its defence section but you are most active here so Please post foods famous in Ramadan and also tell How many Taraweeh are offered in mosque close to your house and other activities done in Ramadan in Indonesia 
@Indos @anas_nurhafidz @Reashot Xigwin @madokafc @initial_d @pr1v4t33r

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Hey Indonesian Brothers and sisters Happy Ramadan to you guys today you will perform first Taraweeh I know its defence section but you are most active here so Please post foods famous in Ramadan and also tell How many Taraweeh are offered in mosque close to your house and other activities done in Ramadan in Indonesia
> @Indos @anas_nurhafidz @Reashot Xigwin @madokafc @initial_d @pr1v4t33r



13 raakat praying mostly, in the fist 10 days, all Mosque will be full in Jakarta, so I better do it alone for the first 10 days at home (if I am not lazy of course during that time). In the last 10 days, many Jakartan will be at their home town (West Java, Central Java, Sumatra, Sulawesi, ect) so more empty Mosque at Jakarta during that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zarvan said:


> Hey Indonesian Brothers and sisters Happy Ramadan to you guys today you will perform first Taraweeh I know its defence section but you are most active here so Please post foods famous in Ramadan and also tell How many Taraweeh are offered in mosque close to your house and other activities done in Ramadan in Indonesia



Happy Ramadhan brother. In my neighborhood mosque, we perform both 11 & 23 rakaʿat taraweeh prayer to accommodate our moslem community need.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Paris: Kellstrom to assist with C-130 transfers to Indonesia

Kellstrom Defense Aerospace has been selected by Airbus Group Asia Pacific to assist with the transition of five Lockheed Martin C-130H Hercules from the Royal Australian Air Force to Indonesia.







Under the agreement, Kellstrom’s Australian subsidiary will procure, inspect, warehouse and deliver C-130H material to Airbus’s facility at RAAF Base Richmond, and provide further support to the programme.

“We remain committed to supporting Airbus and to ensuring the Royal Australian Air Force C-130H aircraft are successfully transitioned to the Indonesian Air Force.”

The RAAF retired its last H-model Hercules in November 2012, and had agreed to donate four of the type to Indonesia, while a further five were sold to the nation.

_ http://www.flightglobal.com/news/art...onesia-413674/_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> 13 raakat praying mostly, in the fist 10 days, all Mosque will be full in Jakarta, so I better do it alone for the first 10 days at home (if I am not lazy of course during that time). In the last 10 days, many Jakartan will be at their home town (West Java, Central Java, Sumatra, Sulawesi, ect) so more empty Mosque at Jakarta during that time.


You should go to mosque every day not pray at home its Ramadan and don't be afraid of crowd man I know Indonesians and Malaysians are far more regular in Salah than many other Muslim countries



pr1v4t33r said:


> Happy Ramadhan brother. In my neighborhood mosque, we perform both 11 & 23 rakaʿat taraweeh prayer to accommodate our moslem community need.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Paris: Kellstrom to assist with C-130 transfers to Indonesia
> 
> Kellstrom Defense Aerospace has been selected by Airbus Group Asia Pacific to assist with the transition of five Lockheed Martin C-130H Hercules from the Royal Australian Air Force to Indonesia.
> 
> Under the agreement, Kellstrom’s Australian subsidiary will procure, inspect, warehouse and deliver C-130H material to Airbus’s facility at RAAF Base Richmond, and provide further support to the programme.
> 
> “We remain committed to supporting Airbus and to ensuring the Royal Australian Air Force C-130H aircraft are successfully transitioned to the Indonesian Air Force.”
> 
> The RAAF retired its last H-model Hercules in November 2012, and had agreed to donate four of the type to Indonesia, while a further five were sold to the nation.
> 
> _ http://www.flightglobal.com/news/art...onesia-413674/_


How on earth you can perform both at same time ? In Pakistan those who follow Hanafi school of thought they offer 23 Rakah 20 of Taraweeh and 3 witr but those who are Salafi they offer 11 Rakah


----------



## initial_d

Most mosque will perform 11 raka'at instead of 23, but it all depend on the imam, and about food i think the most famoust food during breaking our fasting will be kolak...perhaps other like to explain what kolak is 


Zarvan said:


> You should go to mosque every day not pray at home its Ramadan and don't be afraid of crowd man I know Indonesians and Malaysians are far more regular in Salah than many other Muslim countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

hmm, i would love to sharing more about Indonesian military stuff here, but lately my BF is keep nagging me and told me to give him more attention and time.....


----------



## Zarvan

initial_d said:


> Most mosque will perform 11 raka'at instead of 23, but it all depend on the imam, and about food i think the most famoust food during breaking our fasting will be kolak...perhaps other like to explain what kolak is


I would prefer if you post pictures of famous food eaten in Ramadan in Indonesia


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zarvan said:


> How on earth you can perform both at same time ? In Pakistan those who follow Hanafi school of thought they offer 23 Rakah 20 of Taraweeh and 3 witr but those who are Salafi they offer 11 Rakah



That's Indonesia brother, we simply respect each other right to perform our pray. 1st, we perform 8 raka'at shalat _(all jamaah)_. Then we do 3 raka'at witr _(for people who want to complete their 11 raka'at taraweeh)_. We then continue _(for people who want to complete their 23 raka'at taraweeh)_.




madokafc said:


> hmm, i would love to sharing more about Indonesian military stuff here, but lately my BF is keep nagging me and told me to give him more attention and time.....



haha, take your time. This forum will not going anywhere soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> You should go to mosque every day not pray at home its Ramadan and don't be afraid of crowd man I know Indonesians and Malaysians are far more regular in Salah than many other Muslim countries



I know that performing Taraweh in jammah (group) was started from Umar Bin Khatab, our prophet only did that 3 times (in jamaah).



madokafc said:


> hmm, i would love to sharing more about Indonesian military stuff here, but lately my BF is keep nagging me and told me to give him more attention and time.....



As I know, it is female who always ask for attention.....

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Zarvan

pr1v4t33r said:


> That's Indonesia brother, we simply respect each other right to perform our pray. 1st, we perform 8 raka'at shalat _(all jamaah)_. Then we do 3 raka'at witr _(for people that want to complete their 11 raka'at taraweeh)_. We then continue taraweeh _(for people that want to complete their 23 raka'at taraweeh)_.


And last request try to take pictures of mosques specially where you pray with people in them and post them here Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee @Indos @Reashot Xigwin @pr1v4t33r @Jakartans@PkDef

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

initial_d said:


> For me, it's better to purchase and lisence built caracal rather than purchasing black hawk...


PTDI has stopped the production line of NAS 332 Super Puma to prepare for Caracal license bro, this heli was planned as the replacement for Super Puma as PTDI licensed product.
But just like Super Puma, Caracal will also be the Air Force helicopter specialized in CSAR mission.
It would be the new rides for our Paskhas CSAR Battalions.
While the Army Aviation Corps (Penerbad) will have their own specification for Utility and Assault Transport/MOBUD heli which is NB-412 and the upcoming Blackhawk and (maybe Chinook).



Zarvan said:


> Hey Indonesian Brothers and sisters Happy Ramadan to you guys today you will perform first Taraweeh I know its defence section but you are most active here so Please post foods famous in Ramadan and also tell How many Taraweeh are offered in mosque close to your house and other activities done in Ramadan in Indonesia
> @Indos @anas_nurhafidz @Reashot Xigwin @madokafc @initial_d @pr1v4t33r


Happy Ramadhan to you and all Pakistani brothers there bro @Zarvan in here the 1st day of Ramadhan officially start tomorrow so we will have our first taraweh this evening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> And last request try to take pictures of mosques specially where you pray with people in them and post them here Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee @Indos @Reashot Xigwin @pr1v4t33r @Jakartans@PkDef



Initiate special Thread for that bro, I think I have done that last year and I felt bored to do (posting the picture) that again this year. I bet many Jakartan whos office in Sudirman (Our Wall Street ) will pray Tarawih in Al-Azhar mosque, Sisingamangaraja street, South Jakarta. There will be many pretty girls praying there as well (based on my experience) .........


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Baturaja, klo ada yang punya video lengkapnya share ya..




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Indonesia's Pacific islands clout
Fiji: Why We Will Support Indonesia

_When we needed support, when traditional allies deserted us after the 2006 events, Indonesia was one of first countries to pledge their backing._

Over the years the relations have grown stronger. Full diplomatic relations were established. Bilateral trade, economic and defence ties continue to grow.

Rosy Akbar, the Minister for Women, Children and Poverty Alleviation, recently returned from Jakarta, where she signed a new Memorandum of Understanding for technical assistance with her Indonesian counterpart. A group of Pacific journalists including _Fiji Sun _photojournalist Paulini Ratulailai, is in Indonesia. The journalists were invited by the Indonesian Government to have first hand experience of what it tourism industry has to offer.

Last year, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono (SBY), then Indonesian President, was guest speaker at the Pacific Islands Development Forum summit in Denarau, Nadi. His visit underscored the strong diplomatic ties between the two countries.

More than a decade after being severely hit by an economic crisis that also damaged domestic political stability, Indonesia is rapidly emerging as an economic and political power in South East Asia and global politics. It is the biggest country in that region and has considerable potential.

_Just like Fiji, some people did not give Indonesia much chance after the fall of Suharto in 1998. There were predictions that the country, the fourth most populous in the world and the largest Muslim majority, would break into small states._

But Indonesia has defied its criticis as it continues to consolidate its democracy. It came at a cost. People died in street riots after Suharto’s downfall. But the following general elections (both parliamentary and presidential) after have brought peace and stability. In August 2009, general elections (both parliamentary and presidential), incumbent SBY was returned..

According to an Asia Foundation report, the elections showed declining support for Islamic parties which, many in the West had mistakenly feared, could take the nation down a spiral of extremism and violence. Some argued that elections in newly democratic countries with weak political and administrative institutions generated an intense nationalism leading to violence and war. But the Indonesian elections have shown otherwise.

_Indonesia, instead of looking inwardly, opened up its foreign affairs policy and established relations with several countries. Its commitment to human rights and peace in the region has been recognised by the international community._

The West Papua issue is a work in progress and is still a sensitive one as far as Jakarta is concerned. The situation now, though, is a lot better than what it was. President Joko Widodo, has carried on from where SBY left off.

Because of Indonesia’s profile now on the world stage, Prime Minister Voreqe Bainimarama will support it in the Melanesian Spearhead Group meeting in Honiara next week.

_EDITORIAL: Why We Will Support Indonesia | Fiji Sun_


PM: Indonesia, We’re With You

_Prime Minister Voreqe Bainimarama says Fiji will stand with Indonesia on the West Papua issue._

“My stance on West Papua has never changed,” he said.

He said that West Papua was under the sovereignty of Indonesia.

“We feel for the sovereignty of the people of West Papua but we must also remember that it is under the sovereignty of Indonesia.”

West Papua will top the agenda when the Melanesian Spearhead Group (MSG) meets in Honiara on Wednesday next week. The MSG will hear an application for membership from the West Papua separatist movement. A similar bid was knocked back at last year’s MSG leader’s summit in New Caledonia.

Mr Bainimarama said: “For West Papua to become an MSG member, it would depend on our meeting in Honiara.”

Separatist Papuan groups are hoping that the recognition of their identity would come from MSG and they will be accepted as a member. For decades, some have been fighting for independence from Indonesia.

Acting Permanent Secretary for Foreign Affairs Esala Nayasi said from Honiara yesterday that West Papua was among the 19 regional issues that would be discussed. Other issues will include the future of the Pacific Islands Forum, the Pacific Islands Development Forum and climate change.

Mr Bainimarama will lead the Fijian delegation. He will be leaving Fiji next Tuesday.

Ratu Inoke Kubuabola, the Minister for Foreign Affairs, will leave for Honiara on Saturday.

_PM: Indonesia, We’re With You | Fiji Sun_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Zarvan said:


> How many Taraweeh are offered in mosque close to your house



23 rakaat...20 for taraweh and 3 for witir...happy ramadhan too for all pakistani muslim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

anas_nurhafidz said:


> 23 rakaat...20 for taraweh and 3 for witir...happy ramadhan too for all pakistani muslim


Thanks brother


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

anas_nurhafidz said:


> 23 rakaat...20 for taraweh and 3 for witir...happy ramadhan too for all pakistani muslim



Ramadan here starts on 19th..

But happy Ramadan brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Soldiers from Indonesian Army 328th Airborne Battalion prepares to board C-130 Hercules during the Army Joint Exercise in Baturaja, Lampung 2015

Photo credit : antonius ernesto diliano putra

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhayangkara

Yah, Happy Ramadhan to all my fellow Indonesian and Pakistani brothers.. And I'm deeply apologize if there was a mistake of my words that may have offended...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

Bhayangkara said:


> Yah, Happy Ramadhan to all my fellow Indonesian and Pakistani brothers.. And I'm deeply apologize if there was a mistake of my words that may have offended...




Happy ramadhan to all my muslim fellas, lets do more good deeds this month may it be a blessed month to you all. 

Insyallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia looks to buy Boeing Chinooks in 2016*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
15 June 2015





The Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) is seeking to ring-fence funds to procure Boeing CH-47 Chinook heavy-lift helicopters from 2016, TNI commander General Moeldoko has announced.

_IHS Jane's_ understands that Indonesia requires four Chinooks to boost the limited heavy-lift rotary-wing capabilities of its land and marine forces. The TNI has maintained a requirement to purchase the platform for several years but ambitions have continually been constrained by budget.

However, in comments reported by local media on 15 June, General Moeldoko said the TNI is planning to submit a proposal to secure a budget for the Chinook acquisition from next year. He said the acquisition would cost approximately USD30 million per unit and that the Chinooks would be operated primarily in disaster-relief operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

59th Anniversary of Puspenerbal in Juanda Airbase (17/6/2015)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

*Paris Air Show 2015: Indonesia buys two AS365s for SAR missions*





An Airbus AS365 Dauphin helicopter in BASARNAS livery at the IndoDefence 2014 exhibition in Jakarta. Source: IHS/Patrick Allen
State-owned Indonesian aerospace company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) has ordered two AS365 N3+ Dauphin helicopters and will customise the platforms for search-and-rescue (SAR) missions.

_IHS Jane's_ understands that the airframes are destined for the Indonesian National Search and Rescue Agency, BASARNAS.

"Airbus Helicopters will deliver these twin-engine rotorcraft to PTDI within one year," the company said on 15 June. "These helicopters will be reassembled, tested, qualified, completed, and customised by PTDI with mission equipment including hoists, flotation systems, direction finder, an electronic optical system, and casualty evacuation devices."

_IHS Jane's_ reported in February 2014 that PTDI and Airbus Helicopters have expanded their existing collaboration to include the maintenance, repair, and overhaul (MRO) of Airbus Helicopters platforms operated within Indonesia including the AS365 Dauphin, EC725 Cougar, and AS350/AS555 Fennec.

"We are very familiar with the Dauphin platform and are confident that with the installation of dedicated SAR equipment, we will offer the right solution to the Indonesian government for its SAR demands," said PTDI president director Budi Santoso during a signing ceremony for the two helicopters at the Paris Air Show 2015.

The Indonesian government currently operates five Dauphin helicopters, two of which are in service with BASARNAS. The rest of the airframes are in service with the Indonesian police.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(232 of 259 words)
Paris Air Show 2015: Indonesia buys two AS365s for SAR missions - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

*Russia mulling participation of its Sukhoi-35 jet in bidding contest in Indonesia*

Rosoboronexport official said that the Russian manufacturers and exporters should boost the export capabilities of the Sukhoi-35’s

LE BOURGET, France, June 18. /TASS/. Russia is eyeing participation of its Sukhoi-35 fighter jet in a bidding contest in Indonesia where multirole fighters will be selected for that country’s Air Force, Sergei Kornev, the chief of the Air Force department at the Russian state weaponry tradingcorporation Rosoboronexport said on Thursday.

"We’re looking forward to a bidding contest and we’ll take part in it," he told reporters on the sidelines of the annual aerospace show at Le Bourget, adding that the Russian manufacturers and exporters should boost the export capabilities of the Sukhoi-35’s.

TASS: Russia - Russia mulling participation of its Sukhoi-35 jet in bidding contest in Indonesia

Biryulin also stated that Russia had submitted tender documents to supply Su-35 aircraft to Indonesia. 

“The necessary documentation to participate in the Su-35 tender was submitted in accordance with the procedure established by our Indonesian partners,” he said. 

According to Biryulin, the Russian company Rosoboronexport OJSC is participating in the competition to supply new fighter jets to Indonesia.

“During preliminary negotiations, the parties agreed that the most appropriate fighter jet for the country is the Su-35. These aircraft are currently being flown by the Russian Air Force, and have racked up a good track record. In addition, the Indonesian Air Force already has experience in operating Sukhoi aircraft,” Biryulin noted.

for more : India, Russia talks on to modernize Su-30MKI fighters | Russia & India Report

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

~ Indonesia's clout in pacific islands region ~
Solomon Islands will not support West Papua's MSG bid next week

The government of Solomon Islands has announced it won't support the United Liberation Movement for West Papua's bid for full membership of the Melanesian Spearhead Group when it meets in Honiara next week.






_Solomons Wonât Support Full MSG Membership For West Papua - June 19, 2015_
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Indonesia's supporter in MSG: PNG, Fiji, Solomon Islands

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bozena 4+ Anti mine system





 Specs:

*Engine *DEUTZ BF 6L914, turbo
*Rated power* at 2 500 RPM 110 kW (147 HP)
*Torque *at 1 600 RPM 550 Nm
*Fuel consumption* – average/max 13,2 / 19,5 l/h
*Mine clearance width* 2,2 m
*Mine clearance depth* max 250 mm
*Blast resistance* 9 kg TNT
*Operating RPM* of the Flail unit 350 – 500
*Working efficiency* (max) 2 500 sq m/hour
*Vegetation cutting* – diameter/height up to 30 cm / 4 m
*Fuel tank *capacity 140 l
*Maximum speed* 9 km/h
*Remote control* – range/battery life 5 000 m/11 hrs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jet fighters, war boats ready to launch attack 

Following maneuvers by Malaysian war boats and planes in Ambalat waters, Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu says he is ready with the _Operasi Perisai Sakti _(Operation Invincible Shield).






He said that Malaysian forces were frequently illegally entering the Indonesian territorial waters located at the eastern coast of Kalimantan when the country was off guard.

“Now we have jet fighters ready in Makassar [South Sulawesi],” he told reporters on Thursday as quoted by _tribunnews.com._

Ryamizard said the Indonesian Military (TNI) is currently running the operation, which involves five jet fighters and three war ships, to attack the Malaysian craft.

“If they enter [Indonesian territory] then we will attack. [TNI] knows how to guard [the country’s territory],” said the retired Army general who once served as Army chief of staff.

more: _Jet fighters, war boats ready to launch attack | The Jakarta Post_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

KRI Teluk Bintuni has already been officially inducted into Indonesian Navy yesterday.

-LST ( can carry 10 Leopard 2A4 MBT, one helicopter)
-120 Meter
-Made by PT Daya Radar Utama (Indonesian private owned company)


----------



## MarveL

Air Platforms
*Indonesia to re-establish dedicated ASW aviation squadron*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
19 June 2015





_An Airbus AS565 Panther helicopter similar to the one that will be operated in the TNI-AL's Skuadron Udara 100. Source: Airbus Helicopters_

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, TNI-AL) is reviving an anti-submarine warfare (ASW) aviation squadron that was last operational in the 1970s, the service's chief of staff, Admiral Ade Supandi, has said.

The formation, known as Skuadron Udara 100, will provide operational support for the TNI-AL's incoming batch of AS565 Panthers on order from Airbus Helicopters. The service is anticipating the delivery of 11 AS565s that will be fitted with the Helicopter Long-Range Active Sonar (HELRAS) dipping sonar and torpedo-launching system.

"We want to ensure that our combat capabilities are in line with the new platforms and weapon systems that we are receiving", said Adm Supandi in a report carried by state news agency Antara on 17 June. The admiral also emphasised the need for a dedicated squadron to operationalise naval aviation capabilities and doctrine that are specific to submarine prosecution.

A TNI-AL source told IHS Jane's on 19 June that plans to revive the squadron are under way but he was unable to give a timeline for its establishment. "The squadron will only be commissioned closer to the date of the first Panther's delivery", he said.

Skuadron Udara 100 will be based at the TNI-AL airbase in Juanda, Surabaya. The service is scheduled to receive all 11 Panther ASW helicopters by 2017 and will operate the aircraft primarily from the navy's SIGMA 10514-class guided-missile corvettes. The service also told IHS Jane's in October 2014 that it will equip its three Bung Tomo-class corvettes with the Panther.

Indonesia to re-establish dedicated ASW aviation squadron - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*British Envoy discusses several issues with President Jokowi*
Jumat, 19 Juni 2015 19:16 WIB | 760 Views




Ambassador Moazzam Malik. (ANTARA/Wahyu Putro A.)
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - British Ambassador to Indonesia Moazzam Malik met President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) to discuss various issues, especially with regard to enhancing cooperation between the two countries.

"We spoke about the relations between the two countries and also about the ways we can improve them," Malik stated at the Presidential Palace complex here on Friday.

He reiterated that the meeting with President Jokowi was aimed to discuss ways to increase cooperation between the two countries.

"The two countries have established cooperation in different sectors such as education, business, economy, and investment," he said, adding that they also discussed other global issues.

However, he was tightlipped when questioned whether they discussed the fate of death row convict Lindsay Sandiford.

The Indonesian government is currently making preparations for the third phase of execution of the death row inmates.

Although the Attorney Generals Office has not yet announced the list of prisoners to be executed in the third phase, Sandiford claimed to have been ready to face death.
(Uu.O001/INE/KR-BSR/A014) 

British Envoy discusses several issues with President Jokowi - ANTARA News


----------



## acelaw

ngabuburit indonesian version 











Photo source: http://iconosquare.com/p/10101062873...0987_250994249

to my fellas, happy fasting guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia to protest frequent border violation by Malaysia*
Senin, 15 Juni 2015 09:12 WIB | 1.587 Views




An Indonesia border post in Nunukan, North Kalimantan (ANTARA FOTO/M Rusman)
Nunukan, North Kalimantan (ANTARA News) - The government will protest frequent violation of borders by Malaysia in North Kalimantanm, senior minister said.

Coordinating Minister for Political Affairs, Security and Law Tedjo Edhy Purdjianto said Malaysian warships had often crossed the border into Indonesian territory in the district of Nunukan. 

Malaysian aircraft has also often illegally entered the Indonesian air territory , Tedjo said here on Sunday.

He said he would discuss the matter with Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi to settle the issue with Malaysia through diplomacy.

The first step, however, is to intensify monitoring and tighten border guard in the sea, land and air borders by using aircraft with base camp in the Tarakan military airbase , North Kalimantan, he said. 

Information from the Tarakan airbase said, Malaysian warships have been spotted nine times illegally entering Indonesian waters off Ambalat in the regency of Nunukan and they had to be warned before they turned back.

Tedjo said the provocative action had prompted the Indonesian government to beef up its sea and and air defense in the border areas. 

"Indonesia will continue to strengthen its security defense in the border with Malaysia to protect the countrys sovereignty," he said. 

Upon arrival here earlier Tedjo said Indonesia wants to discuss border disputes yet unsettled with Malaysia and is awaiting response from the neighboring country.

There are still disputes with both claiming sovereignty over five points such as Ambalat waters, Sebatik island and Kayu Mati island.

"The Indonesian government had done maximum efforts to settle the border disputes with Malaysia," he said. 

_(H-ASG/O001)

Indonesia to protest frequent border violation by Malaysia - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia to host 2016 edition of WPNS alongside multilateral exercise, fleet review*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Navy International
17 June 2015

Indonesia will host the biennial meeting of the Western Pacific Naval Symposium (WPNS) for 2016 in Padang, West Sumatra, and hold an international fleet review and a multilateral naval exercise known as 'Komodo 2016' alongside.

This arrangement was revealed by Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, TNI-AL) chief of staff, Admiral Ade Supandi, during an initial planning conference in Jakarta which began on 15 June.

Conference material obtained by IHS Jane's indicate that the events are set to take place from 12-16 April 2016 and will be attended by at least 21 navies including the People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN), the Royal Australian Navy (RAN), the Russian Navy (VMS), and the US Navy (USN).

http://www.janes.com/article/52390/i...e-fleet-review


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Air superiority fighter on perform
Credit to david tamboto









Badak
Photo by pindad




Indonesian Air Force F-5E Tiger flying low over the Indonesian Air Force Flying School in Jogjakarta, Central Java.
Photo: Romas Condor

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Soon to Field new Submarine Killer Unit 
A new helicopter fleet with greatly boost Indonesia’s underwater detection capabilities.






The Indonesian Navy will re-establish an anti-submarine warfare (ASW) aviation squadron, according to _IHS Jane’s Defense Weekly_.

The article, based on a report published by Indonesia’s state news agency _Antara_, notes that this will be the first time since the 1970s that the Indonesian Navy will have a naval aviation unit dedicated solely to ASW.

_The aviation squadron, named Skuadron Udara 100, will be established to provide operational support for Indonesia’s new fleet of 11 ASW configured AS-565 MBe Panther helicopters_, according to Indonesian military officials.

“The Panther now becomes one of the world’s most capable light/medium anti-submarine warfare platforms, with an advanced ASW suite and the capability to operate from corvettes or small frigates,” emphasized Philippe Monteux, Head of Region South East Asia & Pacific at Airbus.

There is no set date yet when the squadron will become operational. According to a source within the Indonesian Navy and cited by _IHS Jane’s Defense Weekly_: “The squadron will only be commissioned closer to the date of the first Panther’s delivery.”

_This would imply that the unit could be stood up as early as next year, since all 11 helicopters are scheduled to be delivered by the end of 2017._ Once operational the squadron will be stationed at an Indonesian Navy airbase in Juanda, Surabaya.

“We want to ensure that our combat capabilities are in line with the new platforms and weapon systems that we are receiving,” noted the Indonesian Navy’s chief of staff, Admiral Ade Supandi in an interview on June 17.

_The helicopters will operate from the Indonesian Navy’s SIGMA 10514-class guided-missile corvettes and Bung Tomo-class corvettes._

The AS-565 Panther helicopter will be equipped with either Raytheon Mk 46 or Whitehead A.244/S lightweight ASW torpedoes and will also be fitted with dipping sonar DS-100 helicopter long-range active sonar (HELRAS). According to the website _Defense Update_:

_The DS-100 is A 1.38 kHz version of the popular AQS-18A dipping sonar. The DS-100 is capable of operating at depths to 500 meters designed for long-range surveillance and underwater search. Using high resolution doppler processing and long shaped pulses, it can detect submarines even very low speed (near zero doppler signal). According to L-3, the DS-100 is also suited to redetection, target localization and weapon delivery against submarines at deep and shallow waters. _

The helicopter will also be fitted with unnamed indigenously developed hardware as some media reports state.

_Indonesia Soon to Field new Submarine Killer Unit | The Diplomat_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Underlines Strong Opposition to Saudi Military Attack on Yemen 

Doha News quoting the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Indonesia reported that the most populous Islamic country announced its strong opposition and condemnation of the Saudi Arabia's attack on Yemen.

In this regard Indonesia's Foreign Ministry issued a statement and considered Saudi invasion of Yemen as a clear example of genocide. Indonesia compared Saudi invasion of Yemen with Zionist regime's military aggression on Gaza Strip and has called for an immediate cessation of attacks.

The ministry expressed its dissatisfaction with the silence of some countries against Killing Muslims and also appreciated the Islamic Republic of Iran to dispatch aid to defenseless people of Yemen.

It is noteworthy that Indonesia's human resources minister has already announced to stop sending workers to Qatar in the aftermath of the execution of two civilians from Indonesia and violation the dignity of citizens.

_Indonesia Underlines Strong Opposition to Saudi Military Attack on Yemen - Shiitenews.org - Larghest Portal of Shia News from allover the World_


----------



## Indos

I think the above news is a fake one............ 

Just look at the source, I never heard such opposition words ever said by our government official high rank.

Indonesia and Saudi has signed a strategic defense cooperation last year under previous government. But if the news is true maybe there are something behind the scene going on. Even though I doubt that, such a foolish comment if it is true, so unprofessional work and thinking.......( My rate on the news credibility is 90 % fake)

Regardless of that, overall, I can say that current government has many high rank official which has a questionable policy like in energy sector. For example, decreasing the price of oil again after increasing it not so long ago, because it is tied into market system now, is a fool action.

This policy will produce more expected inflation on Rupiah than before, no wonder our currency touch Rp13.000 per USD now. The way market is behaving in USA regarding oil price fluctuation is different in Indonesia, there is psychological aspect that might be different. We cannot just use USA system for similar case in Indonesia without thinking other important things (like its psychological aspect in both real sector and financial one, oil price contribution in spending percentage, etc)

My suggestion, stay firm at high fuel price regardless the oil price fluctuation, and use the surplus to make more infrastructure on transportation, refinery, etc

Sorry off topic,


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> I think the above news is a fake one



I think the news quoting this statement from Indonesian FM:

Indonesian Foreign Minister Strongly Condemns The Bomb Attack in Sana'a

Jakarta, 20 April 2015:_ “The Indonesian Foreign Minister strongly condemns the bomb attack in Sana’a, Yemen, 20 April 2015, 10.45 local time”_. A number of diplomatic staff was wounded in the attack. Furthermore, the attack caused considerable damage to the premises and vehicles of the Indonesian Embassy in Sana’a.

According to preliminary information received from Sana’a, the attack was aimed at an ammuntion depot in the surrounding area. The roads in the vicinity of the Embassy has been badly damaged and there were many civillian casulties due to the attack.

The Indonesian Government underscores that the bomb attack is a clear example that the use of violence will only result in civillian casualties. Indonesia re-emphasizes that the best solution is through peaceful means of diplomacy and negotiations.

_Kementerian Luar Negeri - Indonesian Foreign Minister Strongly Condemns The Bomb Attack in Sana'a_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KRI Karel Satsuit Tubun (356)
Credit to uploader
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Jet fighters, war boats 
ready to launch attack *

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Fri, June 19 2015, 10:14 AM






National News
Following maneuvers by Malaysian war boats and planes in Ambalat waters, Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu says he is ready with the _Operasi Perisai Sakti _(Operation Invincible Shield).

He said that Malaysian forces were frequently illegally entering the Indonesian territorial waters located at the eastern coast of Kalimantan when the country was off guard. 

“Now we have jet fighters ready in Makassar [South Sulawesi],” he told reporters on Thursday as quoted by _tribunnews.com._

Ryamizard said the Indonesian Military (TNI) is currently running the operation, which involves five jet fighters and three war ships, to attack the Malaysian craft. 

“If they enter [Indonesian territory] then we will attack. [TNI] knows how to guard [the country’s territory],” said the retired Army general who once served as Army chief of staff.

Ambalat is a 15,235 square kilometer maritime area located off the coast of East Kalimantan, which both Indonesia and Malaysia claim to be theirs. 

In 2009, the two countries became embroiled in a row over Ambalat, with the Indonesian government accusing its counterpart of breaching the borders on frequent occasions. 

Indonesia and Malaysia agreed to reopen diplomatic discussions to settle the dispute a year later. 

The Indonesian government has recorded that Malaysian war craft have entered the country’s territory in Ambalat nine times this year.

The Foreign Affairs Ministry revealed that it has sent seven diplomatic notes this year to the Malaysian government to protest air maneuvers conducted by the country.

But the ministry expects the tension to continue as neither country has settled all the border issues related to Ambalat.

“We still have our claims in the territory while Malaysia also sets their own borders,” said Foreign Affairs Ministry spokesperson Arrmanatha Nasir. 

He said that to officially send a protest the ministry requires details on each intrusion incident, including time and location. 

Arrmanatha said that the government has appointed a special envoy to negotiate the issue with Malaysia. 

“The Foreign Ministry’s commitment is to accelerate a settlement on the [Ambalat] maritime borders,” 
he said. 

Along with the diplomatic notes, the ministry is also considering bringing up the Ambalat border dispute to higher level official meetings, such as between ministers or presidents. 

State Intelligence Agency (BIN) head Marciano Norman said that Indonesia and Malaysia should refrain from shows of force related to the Ambalat border dispute. 

“I think both countries should not be too provocative concerning Ambalat because it will disadvantage both countries,” he said. 

Earlier, TNI commander Gen. Moeldoko said he would prefer diplomatic approach to resolve the Ambalat dispute.
*
- See more at: Jet fighters, war boats ready to launch attack | The Jakarta Post

Finally War with Malaysian *


----------



## Tanu90

@Reashot Xigwin 

to be honest, i don't really get it, why should we happy when we finally in war against malaysia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bonefish USV from Lundin (Indonesia) and SAAB will be tested in Indonesian water for 1 year before launching the final product




_Bonefish akan Diujicoba di Indonesia - JakartaGreater_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Finally War with Malaysian



Honestly for me war is boring  just put some air fighter in tarakan airbase,some warship on ambalat and newest Radar...or we put long rame SAM...problem solved

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Finally War with Malaysian *



I doubt that, the situation maybe different in 2017 where we have already had 33 F-16 ( + current 16 Su 27/30) and AIM 9 X Block 2 missile has arrived and being practiced (missile dummy) so many time by our pilots. If there is a war, we must be quite sure it will be like Falkland war scenario in which we are in the British side........ 

But, It is better to avoid any harsh action like attacking their military using missile ........... 

This heat tension between us and Malaysian (or maybe Australian) is actually good to serve our interest (nationalist hawkish like us ), this will give a good reason to ordinary people of why we must add more money into our defense program and focus to develop our defense industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

Tanu90 said:


> @Reashot Xigwin
> 
> to be honest, i don't really get it, why should we happy when we finally in war against malaysia?


Hehe.., I think @Reashot Xigwin is only intend to joke, because it was clear in the article mentioned that our foreign ministry and military commanders have agreed to resolve this issue diplomatically, while strengthening defense in the hot-spot area of course..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Tanu90 said:


> @Reashot Xigwin
> 
> to be honest, i don't really get it, why should we happy when we finally in war against malaysia?



Remove Nasi Lemak from premise.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Prajurit Kopaska saat latihan peperangan hutan dengan menggunakan perlengkapan buatan dalam negeri SENOPATI (Sistem Integrasi Operasi Tempur Individu).
‪#‎Indonesian_Military‬

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Taken from Indonesian Airforce official website (using Google translate with some fixing from me)

F-16 C/D Block 52ID TNI AU | Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara

Is F-16 C / D Block 25 donated from USA to Indonesia *after the upgrade* will have a similar capability with F-16 C / D Block 52? Ananda Septian - Jakarta

----------------------------

F-16 C / D fighter aircraft which is currently being upgraded at Hill AFB has *an official name F-16 C / D 52 ID* *will have the ability in many ways similar like F-16 Block 52*, in particular sophistication of avionics, combat capability , and the types of weapons. The whole plane pr stored properly at Davis Monthan AFB / AMARG (Aerospace Maintenance and Regeneration Group) in a very dry desert so it is ideal as a US Air Force aircraft storage. While the entire aircraft engine F-16 C / D 52ID namely Feviously used grant the US Air Force and has been100-PW-220 / E undergoing upgrades at the Pratt & Whitney plant in Old Kelly AFB, so having two component life times longer than a standard machine.

Actually, the F-16 C / D 52ID F-16 based on the F-16 C / D Block 25, which has a physical form and maximum gross weight and the same type of machines with the F-16 Block 15 A / B OCU that we have. F-16 C / D 52ID has a maximum gross weight of 37,500 lbs and turbo fan jet engine is the same, namely Pratt & Whitney F100-PW-220 / E with a thrust of 24,000 lbs that have thrust to weight ratio of 0.64. The difference with the F-16 C / D Block 52 which has a maximum gross weight of 52,000 lbs and driven machine F100-PW-229 with a thrust of 29,000 lbs has T / W ratio which is 0.56.* In close combat or short-range air combat, Indonesia Air Force F-16 with the greater T / W ratio has better agility than the F-16 Block 52.*

Furthermore undergoing upgrading and refurbished aircraft order as well as avionics and weapons systems in Ogden Air Logistics Center at Hill AFB, Odgen, Utah. Reinforced airframe, cable networks and new electronic installed, all the old systems of new and reconditioned into a new system is added so plane will be reborn, ready to become the new aircraft with capabilities far greater than at birth.

Concerning the increased capacity does the F-16 C / D Block 50/52 has with a greater thrust capable of carrying heavier weapons and Conformal Fuel Tanks that can be mounted on the back and carry drop tanks of 600 gallons that make it could fly farther.* But for dogfight situation, with short-range missiles AIM-9 Sidewinder P-4 / L / M and IRIS-T (NATO) as well as medium-range missiles AMRAAM AIM-120-C,* *obviously Indonesian Air Force F-16 C / D 52ID is not inferior to Block 50/52.*

*Even, it is confirmed that in a duel at close range, the Indonesian F-16 C / D 52ID is able to outperform the Block 50/52 in agility*. For attacking surface and ground waters, the Indonesian F-16 ID is also capable of carrying weapons like canon 20mm, standard bomb MK 81/82 / 83/84, Laser Guided Bomb, missile AGM-65 Maverick, AGM-84 Harpoon anti-ship, AGM-88 HARM antiradar, ACMI Pod and be able to use navigation and targeting pods for night operations and missions Suppression Of Enemy Air Defense (SEAD), namely destroying enemy air defenses. Improved Data Modem allows pilots to communicate without using only voice data communications with other aircraft and ground-based radar, sea radar or radar to fly.

*Upgrading F-16 C / D 52ID is not an easy task because of the pursuit of equal ability with Block 50/52*, including installing Mission Computer MMC-7000A version of the M-5 were used and even used the Block 52+ F-22, equipped with computer steering system (FLCS) digital, a pair Multifunction Color Displays block-52, HUD wide block-52 with night vision capability, a digital terrain system and Digital Moving Map block 52, color cockpit camera block 52, the throttle grip and side stick controller Block-52, countermeasures management switch to control the ALE-47, voice message unit for collision avoidance systems and ground avoidance advisory function Block-52.

Displacement landing / taxi lights to the nose landing gear door to make room on the targeting pod, improved the data modem link 16 Block-52, embedded GPS INS (EGI) block 52 which combines the functions of GPS and INS, common data entry electronics units Block-52 , AN / ALQ-213 electronic warfare management system, Class IV ALR-69 radar warning receiver, the ALE-47 countermeasures dispenser set to release chaff / flare as well as installation of the drag chute Block-52 that will be installed in Indonesia.

While radar AN / APG-68 (V) to upgrade the software in order to increase its ability to conform mission computer 7000A. The principle is the F-16 C / D 52ID Air Force undergoing the Common Configuration Implementation Program (CCIP) as is done on the F-16 Block 40/42 CD AU US to rise to the standard Block-50/52.

All F-16 C / D 52ID Air Force also undergo structural modifications to the aircraft frame Falcon STAR program (Structural Augmentation Roadmap) so that the air frame life to more than 10,000 hours. This allows the aircraft used 10 years before undergoing dervice Life Extension Program (SLEP) were able to increase the lifespan of around 2,000 hours airframe or 10 years of life.

*At the time of the life of the F-16 C / D 52ID ends, it is expected that Indonesia already has a fleet of modern fighter aircraft with future IFX 4.5 generation or generations 5.* F-16 C / D 52ID fleet is an excellent bridge to bring Indonesian air combat capability into a step further, not only produces aviators and technicians who have adept in operating this aircraft, but also brings us to jointly able to master the technology, management, and modern air combat tactics, particularly in joint operations with other defense equipment on the ground, sea and air. So it knows what it takes Indonesia to build a strong Air Power in order to maintain national security of Indonesia.

(Col. Pilot. Supreme "Sharky" Sasongkojati)/ Former Indonesian F-16 pilot

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Old Picture, Indonesian F-16 Aerobatic Team in 1990's (Blue Eagle/ Elang Biru)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Dawn breaks at Indonesian Air Force 5th Squadron, Sultan Hasanuddin AFB, Makassar. Home of the air force CN-235 MPA and Boeing 737-2x9 Surveiller. This Squadron still waiting for delivery of additional 3 units of CN-235 MPA (winglet version) made by PTDI - Indonesia.
photo credit : adinugraha430






C-295 medium transporter from Indonesian Air Force 2nd Squadron at Halim Perdanakusuma AFB, East Jakarta. This squadron currently operates 9 unit C-295M and 6 unit CN-235 100/220 medium transport aircraft.
Photo credit : Arypik





Flight deck of Indonesian Frigate KRI Oswald Siahaan 354
photo credit : deapramadya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

*Pindad engineers fitting engines to AMX-13 hull*





*Marine Corps BMP-3F*





*130mm Multiple Rocket Launchers in action*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Prajurit Kopaska saat latihan peperangan hutan dengan menggunakan perlengkapan buatan dalam negeri SENOPATI (Sistem Integrasi Operasi Tempur Individu).
> ‪#‎Indonesian_Military‬
> View attachment 231366


Love this photo going to make this my Avatar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pindad Anoa & Komodo, Police version













Pindad Badak_ (enlarged & reposted)_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nusantara

that anoa with police camo looks nice, better than AD camo, IMO


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Nusantara said:


> that anoa with police camo looks nice, better than AD camo, IMO



Anoa sure looks really nice with police camo. It's great that police start using Anoa for their patrol and escort duty which means more support for national defence industry. Police department had imported _"Barracuda"_ before from south korea for this role. Anoa wins hands down.





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


More pictures of Pindad's products in development

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Defense, Health ministers ink cooperation agreement*
Senin, 22 Juni 2015 19:29 WIB - 0 Views





Ryamizard Ryacudu. (ANTARA/Reno Esnir)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and Health Minister Nila F. Moeloek signed a cooperation agreement to prevent the outbreak of infectious diseases* such as Ebola and MERS virus.*

The cooperation includes certification of health facilities and infrastructure to develop an integrated health information system and to promote scientific research and development to improve the publics health, Minister Ryacudu stated here on Monday after signing the cooperation agreement.

"The agreement will also help to s*trengthen the detection and response capacity to chemical, biological, radiation, nuclear, and explosive hazards in the health field for boosting the states defense system*," he added.

The cooperation is a step forward to create synergy between the two ministries in strengthening the states defense system in the health field.

The outbreaks of Ebola in Africa and MERS-CoV (Middle East Respiratory Syndrome-Coronavirus) in the Middle East are a cause of concern for the global community.

Therefore, Indonesia should stay on alert for such infectious diseases because every fatal disease could sooner or later affect national resilience, according to Ryacudu.

The defense minister and the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) have the required facilities, infrastructure, equipment, and human resources to deal with non-military threats in the health field.

Minister Moeloek affirmed that the cooperation agreement is strategic in improving the publics health.

Maintaining good health is everyones responsibility, and therefore, it needs the support of every stakeholder, including from the defense ministry, she added.

"I hope this cooperation agreement can be implemented well and can be useful for the public, including the TNI soldiers who can avail quality medical services," she stated.
(Uu.F001/INE/KR-BSR/A014)
Editor: Priyambodo RH

ANTARA News : Portal Berita Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

You guys are awesome!

We need a seperate thread for Indonesian Defence Industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

RAMPAGE said:


> You guys are awesome!
> We need a seperate thread for Indonesian Defence Industry.




We already have few separate ongoing topic about Indonesian military defence industry, check this link:
- Indonesian Aerospace Industry
- Indonesian defense equipment and arms exports

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

pr1v4t33r said:


> We already have few separate ongoing topic about Indonesian military defence industry, check this link:
> - Indonesian Aerospace Industry
> - Indonesian defense equipment and arms exports


Wow. 

Any 7.62 rifle?


----------



## MarveL

PINDAD's medium tank on the go.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

RAMPAGE said:


> Wow.
> 
> Any 7.62 rifle?


Pindad have officially showing their new variant off SS variant, the SSx 7.62 mm at IndoDefence 2014. The SSx is a 7.62x51 mm caliber gun, of which barrel measures 510 mm. It can be used with three firing modes: single shot, full automatic and safe modes. The SSx uses MU 2 Tj ammunition, allowing an effective range of 950m. The future Pindad's 7.62 mm assault rifle has optical sight and flip up sight, and can be used with a tripod.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

RAMPAGE said:


> You guys are awesome!
> 
> We need a seperate thread for Indonesian Defence Industry.



Thanks, yup we need to make another thread beside Indonesian Aerospace one, but for me, it is better to make it after 2018, at that moment I believe our defense industry has the right to make one, inshaALLAH.



RAMPAGE said:


> Wow.
> 
> Any 7.62 rifle?



SSX 7.62 Pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD

MarveL said:


> PINDAD's medium tank on the go.


So the Engine compartment will located in hull front or in behind? Me personally choose the engine located in hull front to offer better protection. It seems Leopard 2 influenced the design a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

NarThoD said:


> So the Engine compartment will located in hull front or in behind? Me personally choose the engine located in hull front to offer better protection. It seems Leopard 2 influenced the design a lot.



At front I believe, it can be seen clearer on this model

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Indos said:


> At front I believe, it can be seen clearer on this model








compared to the AMX's hull






inside leopard's bay is so damn hot, i cant imagine if we are inside small-medium tank with same temperature.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

MarveL said:


> compared to the AMX's hull
> 
> 
> inside leopard's bay is so damn hot, i cant imagine if we are inside small-medium tank with same temperature.



I havent been to inside Leopard tank yet, but yes it should be hot inside any tank. But I guest Todays Tank should have addressed this issue better. Beside having Air Conditioner, I guest they do something technical in order to make tank driver and passenger get more comfortable inside.


----------



## katarabhumi

How bout take a step further and make it unmanned tank?


----------



## MarveL

*F16 got tire problem at Iswahyudi Airbase*







F 16 fighter suffered an accident this morning It happened in Madiun Iswahyudi air base. "Just a little damage, tire problem," said an officer at the air base Iswahyudi.


----------



## MarveL

*





INDONESIAN CHIEF OF NAVY VISITS SWEDISH NAVAL BASE*

STORY 23 June 2015
••••





_Indonesian and Swedish delegates in front of the Visby Class Corvette_





_Admiral Ade Supandi and HE the Ambassador of Indonesia being briefed while on board the Visby Class Corvette_

The Indonesian Chief of Navy, Admiral Ade Supandi, recently visited the Swedish Armed Forces Naval base in Karlskrona in the southern part of Sweden, from 8 – 9 June, 2015. He was welcomed by the Chief of Navy of the Royal Swedish Navy, Rear Admiral Jan Thörnqvist and spent a day and a half at the base learning more about the Composite Ships currently in operation by the Royal Swedish Navy.

*The visit also included a tour on board a Visby Class Corvette and a mine hunting vessel. In addition to that, the two Chiefs of Navy also visited the new Naval Warfare Centre with simulators and training equipment.*

Head of Saab Indonesia, Peter Carlqvist together with Senior Director, Head of Naval Combat Systems at Saab, Stefan Hedenstedt, also had the opportunity to present Saab’s Naval portfolio and Saab Kockums Mine Counter Measures Capabilities, Composite and Stealth Technologies. They jointly presented Saab’s presence, activities and cooperation in Indonesia as well as the Stealth Fast Attack Craft (Trimaran) turnkey maritime solution to Admiral Supandi.

Admiral Supandi was accompanied by a delegation of high ranking Naval Officers, including Chief of Budgeting, Rear Admiral Agung Pramono and Chief of Operation, Rear Admiral Arie Henrycus Sembiring. Their Excellences, the Indonesian Ambassador to Sweden, Mr. Dewa Made Juniarta Sastrawa and the Swedish Ambassador to Indonesia, Mrs. Johanna Brismar Skoog, also participated in this visit.

Indonesian Chief of Navy Visits Swedish Naval Base

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NarThoD

Indos said:


> I havent been to inside Leopard tank yet, but yes it should be hot inside any tank. But I guest Todays Tank should have addressed this issue better. Beside having Air Conditioner, I guest they do something technical in order to make tank driver and passenger get more comfortable inside.


Even a comfortable tank like Leopard 2 still very hot inside, can't imagine if we acquire a cramped tank like T series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> How bout take a step further and make it unmanned tank?



Need to make a conventional one first.... 

It will be difficult though to use it in urban warfare (probably more civilian casualties), it is more toward whether our doctrine allows that or not. It will also have the possibility to be jammed or hacked easily.


----------



## Bhayangkara

NarThoD said:


> Even a comfortable tank like Leopard 2 still very hot inside, can't imagine if we acquire a cramped tank like T series.


yes, at least most of western made MBT has wider interior design and more comfort for the operator than the T-series., I remember when our former army chief of staff Pramono Edhie, shortly after he followed a test drive of MBT leopard-2, he said that riding of this Tank is like driving a mercedes-benz..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

Bhayangkara said:


> yes, at least most of western made MBT has wider interior design and more comfort for the operator than the T-series., I remember when our former army chief of staff Pramono Edhie, shortly after he followed a test drive of MBT leopard-2, he said that riding of this Tank is like driving a mercedes-benz..


And it's a fortunate mistake that Ukrainian company didn't include thermal imagers on T-64's they wanted to sell to us. Otherwise we'll see T-64's running around at Baturaja instead of Leopard 2
--------------------------------------
Two fully-armed F-16's flying over Ambalat waters, a disputed location between Indonesia-Malaysia border.

credit to original uploader.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

*China invites Indonesia to participate in military parade*





Beijing (ANTARA News) - China has invited Indonesia to participate in a military parade, to mark the 70th anniversary of the allied victory over Japan and the end of the anti-fascist war, at Tiananmen Square on September 3.

"We will invite a number of countries to attend the commemoration and even participate in it. One of them is Indonesia," Vice Minister of the Publicity Department of the Communist Party of Chinas Central Committee Wang Shiming said here on Tuesday.

A source told an Antara correspondent based in Beijing that the Chinese government had extended the invitation two months ago.

"Besides Indonesia, we also invited the Philippines, Malaysia, Thailand, Vietnam, Laos and India. It is the first time China invited military representatives of friendly countries to participate in the parade," he added.

The organization of the event, which will be the first of its kind, reflects Chinas commitment to always appreciate history, respect fighters and promote peace for a better future.

President Xi Jinping will deliver his address before the Central Committee of the Communist Party of China, the Standing Committee of the National Peoples Congress, the State Council, the Central Committee of the Chinese Military and the National Committee of Chinese Peoples Political Consultative Conference.

"President Xi Jinping will deliver his address to mark the 70th anniversary of victory over Japanese aggression and the anti-fascist war, followed by a reception and cultural show and conferment of tokens of appreciation on veterans," Wang noted.

In addition, Operations Assistant of Chief of General Staff of Chinas Peoples Liberation Army Qu Rui stated that the military parade will showcase a variety of Chinese military equipment and armaments. 

_ (Reported by Rini Utami/Uu.S012/KR-BSR/S012)

China invites Indonesia to participate in military parade - ANTARA News_



NarThoD said:


> And it's a fortunate mistake that Ukrainian company didn't include thermal imagers on T-64's they wanted to sell to us. Otherwise we'll see T-64's running around at Baturaja instead of Leopard 2
> --------------------------------------
> Two fully-armed F-16's flying over Ambalat waters, a disputed location between Indonesia-Malaysia border.
> 
> credit to original uploader.



what's wrong with the helmet,i mean (ada baretan) ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NarThoD

anas_nurhafidz said:


> what's wrong with the helmet,i mean (ada baretan) ?


Lol mungkin helm lama jadinya lecet-lecet dikit, ato bisa jadi pilotnya pernah nyungsep waktu turun dari palkon, who knows haha.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

NarThoD said:


> Lol mungkin helm lama jadinya lecet-lecet dikit, ato bisa jadi pilotnya pernah nyungsep waktu turun dari palkon, who knows haha



ohhh,kalo temen ane bilang "Itu helm bagian belakang baretnya tanda pilot gerak waktu manuver hi-G" gak tau sih mana yg bener.yg jelas jadi kurang enak dipandang,padahal penempatan kamera GO PRO di backseat udah bagus ehhh helmnya lecet2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

NarThoD said:


> And it's a fortunate mistake that Ukrainian company didn't include thermal imagers on T-64's they wanted to sell to us. Otherwise we'll see T-64's running around at Baturaja instead of Leopard 2..


haha.. Yah, its been a blunder for them. I think we are so lucky, at a price only US$280 mil getting a hundred of Leo-2 and half of Marder coupled with cooperation in manufacturing munitions locally, for me it's a best deal procurement we have ever done..


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Police Aviation Corps (Polisi Udara)

NC-212




PZL M28 Skytruck




MI-2 Hoplite




Enstrom 480 D





Beechcraft 1900D





AS-365 Dauphin





BO-105

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

*TNI Plans To Purchase CH-48 Choppers*

Outgoing commander of Indonesian Military (TNI) Gen. Moeldoko says that the TNI plans to purchase US-made CH-48 Chinook helicopters in 2016 to be operated by the Army.

“The funding is not coming from this year, it's from 2016,” he said in Surakarta, Central Java, on Thursday night.

He however declined to mention how many units would be purchased but said the modern multi-purpose helicopters that cost around US$30 million each would be used as a defense arsenal system in the Army and would be used to move Army personnel and resupply them in various operations.

“The helicopters will be used for personnel transportation because of their high mobility and transportation capacity. It can transport a platoon of personnel,” he said as quoted by Kompas.

Moeldoko said he saw the helicopters’ high mobility when Singapore and China used them to supply humanitarian relief to Aceh during the tsunami natural disaster in 2004.

“Buying the Chinook is expensive, but human lives are more expensive,” he said. 

Source: The Jakarta Post


----------



## faries

*TNI AASAM Shoot Champion , 5 Countries Interested Weapons Made by PT Pindad*

Army's incised achievement in the event the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting (AASAM) 2015. Army personnel who won the race using one of them using a weapon belonging to PT Pindad. President Director of PT Pindad Silmy Karim admitted, flooded with orders from several countries in the world.

There are at least five countries spread across several continents such as Asia, the Middle East and Africa. But he was unwilling to mention the details of which countries are ordered such weapons.

"Until now there are five countries, but which seems to seriously there are 3 countries ('d like to order)," said Silmy after receiving the presidential staff Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan in Pindad Bandung, Thursday (4/6).

Furthermore, he said, several countries are already doing a memorandum of understanding with PT Pindad. "There is already a MoU but I can not be told because not contract so do first. Later there is a tackle," he said.

He welcomed the positive response of other countries are instantly smitten with weapons made by PT Pindad. "Because lisence also increase sales and pride," he said. Including weapons SS2 which has become famous thanks to the competition that was held May 20 to 23.

Source: Merdeka

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

*Indonesia Signs Security Consultations Cooperation with Russia*

Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Tedjo Edhy Purdijanto is currently located in Moscow, Russia, to do several meeting in the field of defense. Several agreements were signed during a working visit.

Based on the press release received by AFP from the Indonesian Embassy in Moscow, Wednesday (24/05/2015), a signatory to the cooperation Memorandum of Understanding on Bilateral Consultation on Security Matters Indonesia and Russia was conducted in the office of the Security Council of the Russian Federation in Moscow, on Monday (22/6).

Indonesia was represented Menkopolhukam Tedjo Edhy and the Russian side represented by the Secretary of the Security Council of the Russian Federation (DKFR) Nikolai Patrushev. Also attending the ceremony were the Ambassador Djauhari Oratmangun, Deputy Coordinating Minister for Politics Agus Sriyono, Kemenpolhukam officials and the Embassy in Moscow.

During the meeting, the Coordinating Minister for Tejo and Secretary of DKFR deliberated for about two hours to discuss a topic related to politics, law and security of common concern. Patrushev appreciate the free and active foreign policy Indonesia that promote independence and national interests.

*Also discussed efforts to increase bilateral cooperation including the exchange of military experts as well as in the procurement of military equipment.* Also discussed cooperation to increase the surveillance of cross-border criminals, terrorism and money laundering.

Special problems of drug eradication, the need to speed up the signing of the MoU agreed drug eradication cooperation between the two countries as well as joint training initiatives combating drug trafficking by sea.

In addition to signing the MOU, Legal and Security Affairs RI visit to Russia as well in order to meet the Russian government's invitation to participate in the International Meeting of High Ranking Officials Responsible for Security Matters in Ulan Ude, Russia 24-25 June 2015.

Source: Detik

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

hadeh mbah google ngaco ne nranslate.... di edit dikit dumz... :v


----------



## faries

MarveL said:


> hadeh mbah google ngaco ne nranslate.... di edit dikit dumz... :v


hehe, it's already edited after using google translate, just my bad english

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Revision

Jakarta - Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Tedjo Edhy Purdijanto currently on a visit to Moscow, Russia, to conduct a series of meetings in defense affairs. Several agreements were signed during a working visit.

Based on the press release received by AFP from the Indonesian Embassy in Moscow, Wednesday (24/05/2015), signing of the Memorandum of Understanding on Bilateral Consultation on Security Matters between Indonesia and Russia was conducted in the office of the Security Council of the Russian Federation in Moscow, on Monday (22/6).

Indonesia was represented by Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Tejo Edhy and the Russian side represented by the Secretary of the Security Council of the Russian Federation (DKFR) Nikolai Patrushev. Also attending the ceremony were the Ambassador Djauhari Oratmangun, Deputy Coordinating Minister for Politics Agus Sriyono, officials from Indonesian Government and the Embassy in Moscow.

In a 2-hour meeting, the Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Tejo Edhy and Secretary DKFR discuss discuss a number of topics related to politics, law and security of common concern. Patrushev appreciate the foreign policy of non-aligned Indonesia that promote independence and national interests.

Increased bilateral cooperation including the exchange of military experts as well as in the procurement of military equipment are also discussed in the meeting. Likewise, cooperation to increase oversight of transnational criminals, terrorism and money laundering.

Specifically on the issue of the eradication of drugs, both parties have agreed to speed up the signing of the MoU for cooperation in drug eradication and joint training initiatives in the field of combating drug smuggling at sea.

Indonesian Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs visit to Russia is also in order to meet the Russian government's invitation to participate in the International Meeting of High Ranking Officials Responsible for Security Matters in Ulan Ude, Russia 24-25 June 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

[Insight] Jokowi’s foreign policy: Assertive or nationalistic? 

Indonesia has been rising and is on its way to becoming a major regional and global actor. Thus it is imperative that Indonesia develop a new interpretation of free and active foreign policy. The new interpretation would take into account the diverse political interests of its neighbors and would engage in international relations, which can respond to the fast-changing geopolitical map.







However, just like any other country, Indonesia also has its own interests and must take into account the aspirations of its people.

How to balance national interests with the need to co-exist with others in the international community? This has become a challenge for President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s administration. An assertive foreign policy may be interpreted by other countries as nationalistic and a self-centered foreign policy.

Relations with China can be taken as an example. In contesting China’s “nine-dash line” claim, President Jokowi stated while visiting Japan that China did not have a legal basis for claiming the nine-dash line. This is important as Indonesia needs to be assertive in protecting its maritime interests.

But at the same time Indonesia needs to ensure and protect its friendly relations with China. President Jokowi’s visit to China soon after his visit to Japan has not caused any issues. Indonesia has reaffirmed its readiness to act as an honest peace broker in the South China Sea conflict.

Indonesia today is more assertive in defending its sovereignty and national interests. The free and active foreign policy has been reinterpreted. Under Susilo Bambang Yudho-yono the policy was interpreted as “a thousand friends, zero enemies”. Now, the policy has been reinterpreted to become “all nations are friends until Indonesia’s sovereignty is degraded and national interests are jeopardized”.

The reinterpretation is not to say that president Yudhoyono was wrong, but it was needed to make Indonesia’s role at the international level visible.

The new interpretation of a free and active foreign policy is shown in two accounts: Sinking foreign ships that commit illegal fishing in Indonesian waters, and executing drug-related offenders.

The two accounts have raised eyebrows from friendly countries. Brazil went as far as not accepting credentials from the new Indonesian ambassador, Toto Riyanto. Australia has been exerting pressure and has threatened that relations will become sour.

The criticism of sinking boats is that it is a selective policy. The government did not take a long time to sink ships from countries such as Thailand, Vietnam or the Philippines, but it took a long time to sink a Chinese ship for illegal fishing.

For President Jokowi whether it will take a short or long time, the result is the same; if you do wrong in Indonesian seas, penalties will be imposed. The boat will be sunk.

As for the executions of foreign nationals convicted of drug-related offenses, despite repeated appeals by the countries whose nationals were on death row, Indonesia proceeded with the executions.

President Jokowi continuously emphasized that imposing a death penalty on drug-related convicts was Indonesia’s sovereign right, which had to be respected by all other countries.

His message was clear: The executions had to be carried out, even at the risk of losing friends or turning them into enemies. This message also applied to a longtime ally and Indonesia’s traditionally great friend, Australia, whose citizens were among those executed.

In criticizing Indonesia for sinking ships that committed illegal fishing and executing drug-related convicts, countries realized that they could not cross the line between defending the rights of their nationals and defending their wrongful acts. They understood that their nationals had violated Indonesian laws.

To many in the Indonesian public, countries exerting pressure on Indonesia were defending criminals. The public then reacted in giving more support to the government to resist.

What does an assertive foreign policy mean for other countries? For sure this indicates Indonesia’s ascent as a regional and global player.

Today’s Indonesia is very different from what it used to be. Its emerging economy coupled with the doctrines of sovereignty and national interests has given confidence, leading to a more assertive stance. It knows what it wants and is willing to strive to get it. When it comes to national interest, the administration is unwilling to negotiate and ready to confront whatever or whoever stands in its way.

As countries around the world need to adjust to Indonesia’s foreign policy, powerful and developed states may no longer exert pressure on issues inherently within the domestic jurisdiction of Indonesia.

Furthermore, countries must understand that the new shape of foreign policy is not merely what President Jokowi desires, but it is the aspiration of the people. In a growing democracy, citizens have more say in shaping Indonesia’s relations with other countries compared to the past.

Thus, Indonesia’s assertive foreign policy has taken into account what the public wants. Most of Jokowi’s policies mentioned above, such as sinking foreign ships that commit illegal fishing and executions of drug kingpins, were widely supported by the Indonesian public.

_Insight: Jokowi’s foreign policy: Assertive or nationalistic? | The Jakarta Post_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Police Ranger Regiment patrol in Poso, Central Sulawesi
From Camar Maleo Operation 2015 mounted against Eastern Indonesian Mujahidin terror group.

Photo credit :Z.A & Yukibrigade

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MSG knocks back West Papua bid, elevates Indonesia

The Melanesian Spearhead Group has knocked back West Papua's bid to become a full member of the group, while elevating Indonesia's status.






In a statement, Papua New Guinea's Prime Minister, Peter O'Neill, says the United Liberation Movement for West Papua will be given observer status as a "development partner representing the welfare of Melanesian people living outside."

Mr O'Neill says the decision reaffirms that representation at the sub-regional level must be made by mandated leaders elected by their people.

The ULMWP had hoped to follow in the footsteps of New Caledonia's FLNKS in obtaining full MSG membership without being a sovereign government, thus giving it its first recognition in an international fora since it was incorporated into Indonesia.

But Indonesia has embarked on a diplomatic push in the region in recent months, trying to prevent the West Papuans' bid and to increase its status in the MSG.

Jakarta's outreach has been successful, with Indonesia being elevated from observer status to that of an associate, to be represented by the elected leaders of the Asian country's five provinces with significant traces of Melanesian stock.

Mr O'Neill says this decision will pave the way for consultation between PNG and Indonesia, saying he believes the MSG has Jakarta's respect for the honesty and nature of its offer of cooperation over the sensitive issue of Papua.

The decision was brought forward by one day so Fiji's Prime Minister, Frank Bainimarama, could depart on Friday.

_- MSG knocks back West Papua bid, elevates Indonesia | Radio New Zealand News_
_- Indonesia Granted 'Associate Member' Status of MSG, West Papua Bid Unsuccessful - The Jakarta Globe_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*CMI Teknologi Rises to the Task of Self Sufficiency in Defense Technology*

By Dion Bisara on 06:43 am Jan 02, 2015
Category Business, News
Tags: CMI Teknologi, Indonesia defense industry, Ryamizard Ryacudu





Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu, back, hears explanation from president director of CMI Teknologi Raharjo Pratjihno about the company’s radio manufacturing capability, when the minister visits CMI Teknologi facilities in Bandung in West Java on Monday, Dec. 29, 2015.

*Jakarta.* CMI Teknologi, Indonesia’s sole producer of satellite communications, microwave radio, and radar equipment, is ready to meet rising demand as the country pushes for self-sufficiency in defense technology.

The privately held company supplies the Indonesian Military (TNI), and it stands to benefit from President Joko Widodo’s plans to raise defense spending over the next five years and to develop Indonesia’s domestic defense manufacturing capability. Other firms that stand to benefit include state owned Pindad and Dirgantara Indonesia.

CMI Teknologi got a confidence boost when Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu visited the company’s facilities in Bandung, West Java, on Monday, its president director Raharjo Pratjihno told the Jakarta Globe on Thursday.

“The minister said we should continue with our work. I’m confident that we could meet any demand [from the military] as long as it is in line with our core competencies,” Raharjo said.

Founded in 2004, CMI Teknologi is the latest incarnation of Compact Microwave Indonesia, which has been operating since 1987 in developing microwave technology. CMI Teknologi is now the only company in Indonesia that specializes in satellite communications, microwave technology, and radar modules.

*The company is capable of producing up to 5,000 military-grade radios per year, Raharjo said. CMI Teknologi has been supplying the radios for the Indonesian Army’s Leopard tanks since 2012, he said.*

*“It turns out that our radio is on par with similar units from abroad, but far cheaper,” Raharjo said.*

He said CMI Teknologi has mastered the technology required to make several different radar modules but the company still needs more investment in research and development to build a complete radar system.

The company also undertakes repairs on various types of radar equipment installed in Indonesian Air Force planes and it builds small earth stations for satellite communications.

*Apart from supplying the TNI, CMI Teknologi exports its products to India, the United States and the Middle East.*

*The government aims to raise defense spending to 1.5 percent of gross domestic product, from 0.8 percent currently, over the next five years, putting it on par with neighboring countries, including Malaysia*. Several memoranda of understanding have been signed between Indonesia and its defense partners last year in an attempt to provide more resources for the country’s defense program.

Still, President Joko has emphasized the transfer of technology from abroad to local companies to improve self-sufficiency in domestic defense manufacturing, taking lessons from the United Nations-imposed weapons embargo against Indonesia over human rights violations in East Timor. The arms embargo was lifted in 2005.

*“We have to achieve [self-sufficiency] so that we don’t have to depend on imports,” the president said in a cabinet meeting on Tuesday.*

*CMI Teknologi’s Raharjo said that for Indonesia to become independent in term of defense technologies, the government, as the biggest buyer of such technologies, has to show a commitment to local products.*

*“For a start, the government should give local producers preferential treatment when procuring equipment, instead of just underestimating them from the start,” Raharjo said.*

He said that a simplified bureaucratic procedure would also help local firms, which often spend more time dealing with red tape than developing their products.

“Still, I have seen great commitment from President Joko and his administration in improving that area and I’m confident he will sort it out,” Raharjo said.


CMI Teknologi Rises to the Task of Self Sufficiency in Defense Technology - The Jakarta Globe

I like this guy (Raharjo Pratikno), a former LIPI (Government Research Agency) and PT LEN (Electronic company/ State Owned) researcher who end up making his own company. Recently (Feb 2015) USA government has also agreed in TOT term regarding Lockheed Martin project in Indonesia (will cooperate with CMI Teknologi) to make radars (I dont remember the exact figure but as far as I remember Lockheed with CMI will make 22 radars for Indonesia)

Despite a good reporting, I think the writer has a bit mistake, because two big state owned company focusing in electronic which are PT LEN and PT INTI are also capable in this area. Another Indonesian private owned company like Infra RCS is also a good one at radar since they can make STEALTH radar (LPI radar) for our frigates.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarveL

Sea Platforms
*Saab showcases MCM capabilities to Indonesian Navy*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International

23 June 2015
Swedish defence company Saab has presented its portfolio of mine countermeasures (MCM) systems to an Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) delegation including its chief, a company representative confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ .

The systems were showcased during a visit by TNI-AL chief of staff Admiral Ade Supandi to the Swedish armed forces naval base in Karlskrona on 8-9 June. The TNI-AL delegation included the service's budgets and operations heads, Rear Admiral Agung Pramono and Rear Admiral Arie Henrycus Sembiring respectively, Saab said in a statement.

However, in talking to _IHS Jane's_ on 23 June, a company representative declined to identify the MCM systems involved, citing confidentiality issues.

Saab showcases MCM capabilities to Indonesian Navy - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

(Ramadan) soldiers from the Indonesian marine (marinir) share takjil for iftar 
Credit to antara

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> (Ramadan) soldiers from the Indonesian marine (marinir) share takjil for iftar
> Credit to antara
> View attachment 232502


The Marine Corps! Always be the people's choice!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Golden Eagle Over Head
Credit to jeff prananda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia holds LST handover ceremony*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore and Mrityunjoy Mazumdar, Alameda, California* - IHS Jane's Navy International
24 June 2015




The Indonesian Navy's LST Teluk Bintuni, during its handover ceremony. Source: PT Daya Radar Utama
The Indonesian Ministry of Defense (MoD) has held a handover ceremony for an indigenously produced landing ship tank (LST) vessel, dubbed the '*leopard carrier*' by the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL). The ceremony took place on 17 June.

The vessel, KRI _Teluk Bintuni_ (520), had in fact been commissioned into the TNI-AL's Military Sea Lift Command (KOLINLAMIL) in a ceremony presided over by then Indonesian defence minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro in September 2014.

_IHS Jane's_ understands that the LST returned to the shipbuilder PT Daya Radar Utama (PT DRU) for more work, following the commissioning.

According to specifications provided by the shipbuilder, _Teluk Bintuni_ has a top speed of 16 kt and can accommodate up to 120 crew. The 5,200-tonne LST has a length of 120 m, a beam of 18 m, and a draft of 3 m.

_Teluk Bintuni_ is powered by two South Korean-built STX MAN 9L27/38 engines, each rated at 3,285 kW at 800 rpm.





Indonesian defence minister Ryamizard Ryacudu during the handover ceremony for the LST Teluk Bintuni on 17 June 2015. (Indonesian Ministry of Defence)

Its payload is around 2,300 tonnes, which translates to 18 Leopard 2A4 main battle tanks, one armoured bridgelaying vehicle, and a transporter; alternatively, this payload capacity enables the LST to carry 15 BMP-3F infantry fighting vehicles instead.

To facilitate rapid vehicle loading and unloading, the LST has a 90-tonne turntable supplied by PT Pinmarine, which has also supplied other deck equipment such as cranes.

As well as its crew, the LST can carry around 350 troops. The ship also can embark one medium helicopter, according to PT DRU. It is armed with a single 40 mm Bofors L70 gun, a 20 mm cannon, and two heavy machine guns.

Indonesia holds LST handover ceremony - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Pindad SS2 variant





Credit to Drreja


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Tombak-629 & KRI Hiu-634 in Darwin for Join Patrol Exercise with Australian Navy (Corpat Ausindo )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Issue of the day: Jet fighters, war boats ready to launch attack*


June 26 2015 | 6:04 AM






*Ryamizard Ryacudu *- JP/P.J. Leo


_Following maneuvers by Malaysian war boats and planes in Ambalat waters, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said he is ready with the Operasi Perisai Sakti (Operation Invincible Shield).

He said that Malaysian forces were frequently illegally entering Indonesian territorial waters located at the eastern coast of Kalimantan when the country was off guard. “Now we have jet fighters ready in Makassar [South Sulawesi],” he told reporters on Thursday as quoted by_ tribunnews.com.
_
Ryamizard said that the Indonesian Military (TNI) is currently running the operation, which involves five jet fighters and three war ships, to attack the Malaysian craft. _

_*
- See more at: Issue of the day: Jet fighters, war boats ready to launch attack | The Jakarta Post*_

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

quote from @agusyudhoyono (instagram)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

dari iconosquare





















Indonesian Navy woman personnel when sailing aboard KRI Banjarmasin on the way to Milan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

The Last Patrol
Police Gegana Squad pray together after finishing their last long range patrol in Poso, Central Sulawesi. They will be celebrating Iedul Fitri Day with their family.

Credit to original uploader/photo owner (I.H)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Yon Taifib, Marines conducting assault mission demonstration in north Jakarta (26/6/2015)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

in memoriam
Credit to deval
CAC-27 Avon Sabre




MIG-17 FRESCO F-1162


----------



## MarveL

Interisting graph.






5 mind-blowing facts about the US military

*PINDAD's excavator*











50 Tahun Lagi, Pindad Ditargetkan Kuasai Pasar Industri Pertahanan :: Okezone Economy


----------



## NarThoD

Credit to original uploader


----------



## initial_d

MarveL said:


> Interisting graph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 mind-blowing facts about the US military
> 
> *PINDAD's excavator*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 Tahun Lagi, Pindad Ditargetkan Kuasai Pasar Industri Pertahanan :: Okezone Economy


50 years.......!!?? It's to looooooong........how about 20-30 years time frame, nice excavator, keep up the good work pindad


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

In memoriam
TU-16 Badger




T-33 Bird







MarveL said:


> 50 Tahun Lagi



Still very long long way  just keep our economic good and stable,BTW tuh excavator pindad hanya merakit atau buat sendiri kecuali mesin?


----------



## MarveL

The pindad excavator price is around US $ 90,000-US $ 110,000 per unit, or around Rp 1,17 - Rp.1,43 billion. PINDAD Excava 200 competing with the products from the Korean Hyundai R210LC-9 which price at US $ 90,000, and Doosan DX225LCA for US $ 105,000 Kobelco SK 200-8 for US $ 108,000. 

Also US Caterpillar 320D at US $ 125,000, Komatsu PC 200-8 Japanese production worth US $ 119,000, and Hitachi Z Axis 200 worth US $ 114,000.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

MarveL said:


> The pindad excavator price is around US $ 90,000-US $ 110,000 per unit, or around Rp 1,17 - Rp.1,43 billion. PINDAD Excava 200 competing with the products from the Korean Hyundai R210LC-9 which price at US $ 90,000, and Doosan DX225LCA for US $ 105,000 Kobelco SK 200-8 for US $ 108,000.
> 
> Also US Caterpillar 320D at US $ 125,000, Komatsu PC 200-8 Japanese production worth US $ 119,000, and Hitachi Z Axis 200 worth US $ 114,000.



Worthed and not overprice...and very important thing is to keep after sales...easy sparepart,maintenance and service


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian FPU VII personnel, El-Fasher, North Darfur, Sudan with Pindad's SPR-1 sniper rifle





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KOOPSAU 1&2 indonesian airforce,worth to watch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

water could be a big problem [HASHTAG]#near[/HASHTAG] the border of israel & lebanon.






(Lebanon, 25 June , 2015). Garuda troops joined in the POM TNI Garuda Contingent Task Force XXV-G / UNIFIL, escorting vehicles belong to Spanish Water Tank contingent, which perform water extraction on the border between Israel and Lebanon Marjayoun, Wednesday (06/24/2015).


Satgas POM TNI Konga XXV-G Laksanakan Pengawalan Air “Haram” – Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Darat






(Lebanon, June 25, 2015). Garuda Contingent (Konga) Unifil TA. 2014-2015 conducting traffic safety campaign which aims to reduce the number of traffic violations and accidents on the road that goes to the UNIFIL personnel.

Satgas POM TNI Konga XXV-G Kampanye Keselamatan Berlalu Lintas – Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Darat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Carpet Bomb thunder flight
kalender TNI AU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*500 military personnel deployed to guard Mt Sinabung danger zone*
28 Juni 2015 23:17 WIB






REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, MEDAN -- Some 500 military personnel have been deployed to prevent local villagers from entering a danger zone of erupting Mount Sinabung which is located in Karo District, North Sumatra.

"Local inhabitants and refugees of Mount Sinabung eruption are not allowed to enter villages located within a radius of seven kilometers," Commander of the Mount Sinabung Eruption Emergency Response Lt. Col. Asep Sukarna said here, Sunday.

The government has declared the area lying within a seven-kilometer radius of the volcano's peak as a danger zone. No one is allowed to enter the danger zone.

The volcano, that has been erupting since five years ago, is spewing large plumes of smoke and volcanic ash into the sky everyday.

A number of villages in Karo District, such as Bekerah, Sukanalu and Mardinding, have been affected by the volcano's hot cloud.

Some 10,606 people or 3,121 families, are currently being displaced by the natural disaster, and being accommodated in 10 refugee camp locations.

The refugee camps are located in Jambur Lau Buah Batu, Kabanjahe Catholic Church, KNPI Kabanjahe Hall, GBKP Kabanjahe Hall, Jambur Sempajaya, Surbakti orange warehouse, Jambur Tongkoh, Jambur Korpri, Jambur Tanjung Mbelang and GPDI Ndokum churh.

The refugees are from 11 villages, namely Gurukinayan, Tiga Pancur, Pintu Besi, Sukanalu, Berastepu, Jaraya, Kutatengah, Sigarang Garang, Mardingding, Kutagugung and Kutarayat.

On June 2, 2015, the authorities raised the alert status for Mount Sinabung to the highest level.

















*500 military personnel deployed to guard Mt Sinabung danger zone | Republika Online*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toke115

Yon Taifib
Credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

It's very interesting to see many pics of Indonesia soldiers deployed in foreign nations under the U.N flag ... seems Indonesia playing an active part in U.N mission, now how many soldiers from Indonesia Army sent to the U.N troop ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

cnleio said:


> It's very interesting to see many pics of Indonesia soldiers deployed in foreign nations under the U.N flag ... seems Indonesia playing an active part in U.N mission, now how many soldiers from Indonesia Army sent to the U.N troop ?
> 
> View attachment 233573


I dont have the numbers but current large deployment are in Lebanon (UNIFIL mission), Darfur (UNAMID mission) and Congo (MONUSCO mission).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

cnleio said:


> It's very interesting to see many pics of Indonesia soldiers deployed in foreign nations under the U.N flag ... seems Indonesia playing an active part in U.N mission, now how many soldiers from Indonesia Army sent to the U.N troop ?
> 
> View attachment 233573



Around 1.988 personnel ( 2012 data ), Indonesia is 15 largest UN contingent, it can be more now, including one ship (100 personnel ). 1000 personnel are at Lebanon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Darfur (UNAMID mission)


South Sudan, last year China also sent a combat battalion to execute U.N mission ... im sure they will meet each other in there.











Indos said:


> Around 1.988 personnel ( 2012 data ), Indonesia is 15 largest UN contingent, it can be more now, including one ship (100 personnel ). 1000 personnel are at Lebanon.


A lot of PeaceKeepers from Indonesia, that's great ~!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*RI vows to work for peace and stability in SCS*





The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | June 29 2015 | 8:10 AM


Indonesia, which is not a claimant country in the South China Sea (SCS) issue, vows to work for peace and stability in Southeast Asia, and wants to turn all potential conflicts into an exercise in joint cooperation in managing the resources of the SCS, says the foreign minister.

“Everybody is worried about the latest situation in South China. We will turn potential conflict into cooperation, which is not new to us. We hope that the South China Sea will turn into a stable and calm region,” Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi said in her opening remarks at the High Level International Workshop on “Managing the South China Sea Conflict from ASEAN Perspective” in Jakarta on Friday evening.

The one-day workshop was organized by Jakarta-based Center for Southeast Asian Studies. Ministers, ASEAN secretary-general Le Luong Minh, senior officials, several eminent scholars from foreign countries and Indonesia, diplomats, defense attaches of foreign embassies and public figures attended the gathering.

Based on the controversial nine-dash line map, China claims more than 80 percent of the 3.5 million square kilometer region of the South China Sea. Other nations such as Vietnam, the Philippines, Malaysia and Brunei claim sovereignty over conflicting parts of the SCS.

The South China Sea issue, according to most of speakers, is the most complicated issue facing Asian nations. China’s unilateral claims on the SCS and its intention to use hard power to pursue its geostrategic ambitions threaten Southeast Asia’s stability and security.

“The South China Sea issue is no longer about an issue of territory or sovereignty. It has become a geo-political issue,” Ralf Emmers, a well respected expert on SCS from the Singapore-based Rajaratnam School of International Studies, said.

Meanwhile, Indonesia’s popular Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti called on all parties stick to the United Nations Convention of the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS) and not to use military force in pursuing their goals.

“Through a military approach, we will never have any solution to the South China Sea issue. The rule of law must be upheld. We all agree to the UNCLOS. All these disputes must be solved through peaceful negotiations based on the UNCLOS,” Susi said.

Many countries, according to Susi, see China’s recent activities, which violate the UNCLOS and threaten biodiversity and marine ecology in the SCS, as “bullying”.

Retno said that Indonesia wants be an honest broker in resolving the SCS dispute.

“We have never been a claimant country. We are ready to become an honest broker in this issue,” Retno said.

But China’s controversial nine-dash line touches part of Indonesia’s Natuna islands. This has raised alarms in Indonesia.

According to Susi, China has said unofficially that it would not claim Indonesia’s Natuna islands. But Beijing recently published a map that includes a part of Natuna on the new Chinese passport. Several speakers demanded that China officially clarify their stance on this issue in view of growing relations between China and Indonesia on the one hand and shaky relations between China and ASEAN on the other.

“ASEAN has good relations with China. Only the South China Sea issue remains a stumbling block. If we put aside this issue, our relations with Chine are in excellent shape,” Termsak Chaermpalanupap from the Institute of Southeast Asian Studies in Singapore said.

On the question of how to manage the conflict in the SCS, Retno said that the most effective way is to have a Code of Conduct (CoC) and a united ASEAN.

“We will expedite negotiations with China for an early conclusion of the CoC,” Retno said.

Meanwhile, Carl Thayer from the University of New South Wales, Australia, said that expansionist activities on Fiery Reef and other islets in the SCS did not constitute land reclamation.

“It is not reclamation of land. It is a massive dredging activity near the islets,” Thayer said.* (anj)*

- See more at: RI vows to work for peace and stability in SCS | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Intermezo:

If next year Hillary Clinton become USA President, we need to appoint our former foreign minister, Marty Natalegawa, to be our foreign minister again, it can smooth our national interest better ... 

Here is the reason.... 











_Merry meeting: US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton greets Indonesian Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa (left) amid a crowd of foreign ministers waiting to take a group photo before the ASEAN Regional Forum’s (ARF) opening in Hanoi. Reuters/Hoang Dihn Nam_






U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton (R) is greeted by Indonesian Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa for their joint commission meeting in Nusa Dua, Bali July 24, 2011.
REUTERS/MURDANI USMAN

Clinton says more needed on S.China Sea disputes| Reuters











I think many women like him (With Julie Bishop/ Australia Foreign Minister) ..........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

Indos said:


> Intermezo:
> 
> If next year Hillary Clinton become USA President, we need to appoint our former foreign minister, Martin Natalegawa, to be our foreign minister again, it can smooth our national interest better ...
> 
> Here is the reason....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Merry meeting: US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton greets Indonesian Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa (left) amid a crowd of foreign ministers waiting to take a group photo before the ASEAN Regional Forum’s (ARF) opening in Hanoi. Reuters/Hoang Dihn Nam_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton (R) is greeted by Indonesian Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa for their joint commission meeting in Nusa Dua, Bali July 24, 2011.
> REUTERS/MURDANI USMAN
> 
> Clinton says more needed on S.China Sea disputes| Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think many women like him (With Julie Bishop/ Australia Foreign Minister) ..........



Damn, nepsong bingits tu Hillary, Ntu tante klao org Indonesia udah dicabik sma ibu2 arisan, hakakak. 

I don't blame Mrs. Clinton and Ms. Bishop.. Mr. Natalegawa is a handsome man, intelligent, and very cool too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

istrinya kan orang thai.... , ga doyan kali ma yang lo-kalan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> Damn, nepsong bingits tu Hillary, Ntu tante klao org Indonesia udah dicabik sma ibu2 arisan, hakakak.
> 
> I don't blame Mrs. Clinton and Ms. Bishop.. Mr. Natalegawa is a handsome man, intelligent, and very cool too.



@MarveL

Yup, I see that there is no romance happening like that when our foreign minister was still Hasan Wirayuda 2001-2009






And look what Marty Natalegawa did..........






Bilateral talks: Colombian Foreign Minister Maria Angela Holguin (left) is welcomed by her Indonesian counterpart, Marty Natalegawa

Post-2015 MDGS: RI to avoid overhaul of millennium goals | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*KRI Sembilang-850* salah satu unsur kapal perang Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat (Koarmabar) berhasil menggagalkan upaya percobaan perompakan terhadap MV. Levan kapal kargo berbendera Bahama yang tengah berlayar di Selat Philips, Senin (29/6/2015).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia rejects US request for troops to fight Islamic State

Indonesia has rejected a US request for ground forces to support the war against Islamic State, former foreign minster Marty Natalegawa said on Monday. Speaking at an ANU Crawford School of Public Policy Leadership Forum in Canberra, Mr Natalegawa declined to name the country that had asked for Indonesian military support other than to suggest it would not be too difficult for the audience to guess.






"We can do far more to address our problems at home rather than by making some superficial, almost cosmetic, contribution of sending a small number of troops [to Iraq]," Mr Natalegawa said. "We [Indonesia] are better doing what we can to get our own house in order." 

Indonesian authorities are worried about a resurgence in extremism in the country in the wake of the ongoing war involving Islamic State in Iraq and Syria (ISIS) and the group's successful exploitation of propaganda.

Estimates on the number of Indonesians who have gone to fight for ISIS vary between 300 and 600.

Mr Natalegawa said he did not see any "quick fix" to the ISIS situation, and were Western countries to apply direct military force it would only "create new problems".

more:_Indonesia rejects US request for troops to fight Islamic State | afr.com_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia rejects US request for troops to fight Islamic State
> 
> Indonesia has rejected a US request for ground forces to support the war against Islamic State, former foreign minster Marty Natalegawa said on Monday. Speaking at an ANU Crawford School of Public Policy Leadership Forum in Canberra, Mr Natalegawa declined to name the country that had asked for Indonesian military support other than to suggest it would not be too difficult for the audience to guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We can do far more to address our problems at home rather than by making some superficial, almost cosmetic, contribution of sending a small number of troops [to Iraq]," Mr Natalegawa said. "We [Indonesia] are better doing what we can to get our own house in order."
> 
> Indonesian authorities are worried about a resurgence in extremism in the country in the wake of the ongoing war involving Islamic State in Iraq and Syria (ISIS) and the group's successful exploitation of propaganda.
> 
> Estimates on the number of Indonesians who have gone to fight for ISIS vary between 300 and 600.
> 
> Mr Natalegawa said he did not see any "quick fix" to the ISIS situation, and were Western countries to apply direct military force it would only "create new problems".
> 
> more:_Indonesia rejects US request for troops to fight Islamic State | afr.com_


Good decision from our government, we only send troops oversea as peacekeeping forces under UN mission.
We will never send our troops under US led coalition since we committed to the non-alliance movement's principles.


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*State Defense Manufacturer Pindad Eyes Opportunities in Heavy Machinery Sector*






State Owned Enterprise Minister Rini Soemarno (inside the excavator) poses with directors of state construction firms at a visit to the headquarter of state munitions company Pindad in Bandung, West Java. (GA Photo/Tabita Diela)

*Bandung.* State defense manufacturer Pindad is seriously exploring the possibility of producing heavy machinery to answer the rising demand from state-owned construction firms.

The munitions company unveiled on Saturday a prototype named Pindad Excava 200 at its headquarter in Bandung, West Java, to State-Owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno and several directors from state construction companies, including Adhi Karya and Wijaya Karya.

Pindad president director Silmy Karin said the company is looking to produce up to 300 excavators per year for manufacturing facilities.

“Consider this as a spinoff from our military technology.We can use our expertise in the defense industry to support non-defense products,” he said.

This diversification attempt is a part of Pindad’s Rp 4.9 trillion ($367.52 million), five-year investment plan.

The cost of manufacturing 100 excavators this year is expected to reach Rp 50 billion.

“The idea was initiated by the Public Works and Public Housing Ministry, the National Development Planning Agency [Bappenas] and Industry Ministry,” Silmy said.

According to the SOE Minister, the government is considering a scheme that would require state-construction companies to use Pindad’s latest range of products to reduce imports of heavy machinery.

Pindad aims to win a 10 percent share of the nation’s heavy equipment market in the next five years.

The munition company also hopes to tap the government’s ambitious infrastructure projects, including the construction of airports, seaports, toll roads and power plants.

Djoko Prabowo, a director at builder Adhi Karya said he is looking forward to using Pindad’s products.

“However, we must wait as the machine is still being tested for [Indonesian National Standard] certification,” he said.





Pindad Excava 200, a prototype of excavator made by state munition firm Pindad. (GA Photo/Tabita Diela)

State Defense Manufacturer Pindad Eyes Opportunities in Heavy Machinery Sector - The Jakarta Globe

*



*

*Indonesian university cooperates with Sweden defense industry on research *
Senin, 29 Juni 2015 23:15 WIB - 0 Views





_Universitas Pertahanan_

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian university, Universitas Pertahanan (Unhan), has established cooperation with the Swedish defense industry company SAAB to work together.

"This cooperation in the fields of innovation, research and development as well as knowledge exchange, aims to improve the quality of education in order to achieve the vision of the university to become an international-class university," Rector Desi Albert Mamahit said here Monday.

Unhan and SAAB signed a Letter of Intent in Sweden on June 17, 2015.

Mamahit explained that the cooperation pact will last for two years and is extendable.

Unhan and SAAB will also explore the possibility of mutual cooperation in the future in other fields, as per the needs of Unhan, since SAABs industrial sector is very broad.

"Within two years, we will see in which fields we can work and will accordingly prioritize. We adjust to the needs of the Technology and Defence Industry that we will build and develop," Mamahit said.

The head of SAAB Indonesia, Peter Carlqvist, said the company management was very enthusiastic about cooperation with Unhan.

SAAB sees Indonesia as a potential market in the Asia Pacific region.

Carlqvist added that SAAB engaged in air, army, navy and civil security defense and commercial aeronautics, which registered 23,527 sales in 2014.

"SAAB focuses on partnership, collaboration, and information sharing," Carlqvist said.

SAAB gives access to a triple helix relation that integrates educational, industry, and government institutions, employing cutting-edge technology.

ANTARA News : Portal Berita Indonesia


----------



## Indos

Wow, there will be ground operation into Syria soon, Turkish has already prepared some troops if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indos said:


> Wow, there will be ground operation into Syria soon, Turkish has already prepared some troops if I am not mistaken.


Yup, let the regional country deal with ISIS. After all they are all US allies.


----------



## Indos

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Yup, let the regional country deal with ISIS. After all they are all US allies.



Regional countries have the power and capability to solve the conflict militarily, and they already get the negative excess of the current conflict. Syria crisis needs to be stopped, of course. But it is interesting to see that USA invites us to do so.

Regardless of that, with the current problem in our currency and politics, fierce competition on ASEAN FTA next year, I doubt current government wants to do that kind of risky adventure. USA needs to understand that.


----------



## Indos

MarveL said:


> *State Defense Manufacturer Pindad Eyes Opportunities in Heavy Machinery Sector*
> 
> Pindad Excava 200, a prototype of excavator made by state munition firm Pindad. (GA Photo/Tabita Diela)
> 
> _Universitas Pertahanan_
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian university, Universitas Pertahanan (Unhan), has established cooperation with the Swedish defense industry company SAAB to work together.



Well many heavy contractor in Indonesia are state owned like PT Adhi Karya, Hutama Karya, Wijaya Karya (Wika), etc, so there should not be any difficulty for Pindad to tap the market and get 20 % market share if State Owned Minister release an obligation for that. It is also maybe useful in mining sectors and we also have another large state owned company at that industry like Aneka Tambang.

Talking about SAAB cooperation with Unhan, for me it seems not a really a sincere cooperation since that university in my opinion is just for military staff and use for developing our defense strategy, not to create any engineer. It is like something that is more toward SAAB marketing effort than anything else. If SAAB really wants to help us in technology development, they should cooperate with ITB (Bandung Institute of Technology), or at lease University of Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*BREAKING NEWS*

Medan 12.03, Tuesday (30/6/2015). 1 hour ago.

Hercules C130 TNI-AU squadron 22 with flight number A1310, crashed during the logistics mission at rural area Medan, North Sumatra. Hit down cars, hotel and some houses around the block on Jamin Ginting road (one of the busy area).


moga moga ga kenapa napa..











@diorymarbun13












@karobukanbatakk





@velinesihaloho





@karo_news













Indos said:


> Well many heavy contractor in Indonesia are state owned like PT Adhi Karya, Hutama Karya, Wijaya Karya (Wika), etc, so there should not be any difficulty for Pindad to tap the market and get 20 % market share if State Owned Minister release an obligation for that. It is also maybe useful in mining sectors and we also have another large state owned company at that industry like Aneka Tambang.



Pindad aiming 10% of the market for the first year. Totally we have around 7000 excavators market per year.


----------



## radialv

MarveL said:


> *BREAKING NEWS*
> 
> Medan 12.03, Tuesday (30/6/2015). 1 hour ago.
> 
> Hercules C130 TNI-AU squadron 22 with flight number A1310, fall of during the logistics mission at rural area Medan, North Sumatra, hit down cars, hotel and some houses around the block on Jamin Ginting road (one of the busy area).
> 
> 
> moga moga ga kenapa napa..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @diorymarbun13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @karobukanbatakk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @velinesihaloho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @karo_news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pindad aiming 10% of the market for the first year. Totally we have around 7000 excavators market per year.




another sad stories about our military equipment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

The same type with different flight number of C130 A1310


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

MarveL said:


> The same type with different flight number of C130 A1310


Its Tanker variant


----------



## Bhayangkara

MarveL said:


> *BREAKING NEWS*
> 
> Medan 12.03, Tuesday (30/6/2015). 1 hour ago.
> 
> Hercules C130 TNI-AU squadron 22 with flight number A1310, fall of during the logistics mission at rural area Medan, North Sumatra. Hit down cars, hotel and some houses around the block on Jamin Ginting road (one of the busy area).
> 
> 
> moga moga ga kenapa napa...


Astagfirullah.. If seen from the crash site seems the accident in densely populated locations, hopefully no people casualties..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

The aircraft carrying 12 crew: 3 pilots, 1 navigator, and 8 mechanics. According to detik, there is death victim that bring to the hospital. It's a terrible news, hope God bless all the victims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

Innalillahi wa inailaihi raji'un..
according from local police there's much people in casualties, but for a while there's no certain numbers of the victims.. RIP to the fallen..


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

still no news of what causing it?

*Malaysia apologizes for 
breaching Indonesia’s 
border *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Tue, June 30 2015, 1:36 PM

National News

Crashed Indonesian military airplane one of many
RI won’t progress because of persistent stigma, discrimination against LGBT: Commission
Air Force chief asked to investigate Medan Hercules crash
The Indonesian Military (TNI) said on Tuesday that Malaysia had apologized for an illegal crossing carried out by one of its helicopters on Sebatik Island, North Kalimantan.

TNI spokesman Maj. Gen. Fuad Basya said that the neighboring country had sent an apology letter after the Indonesian Foreign Ministry asked for clarification from the Malaysian government.

Fuad said that the letter explained that the pilot, who was carrying a Malaysian minister as a passenger, did not see clearly the border between the two countries.

“He [the pilot] wanted to avoid landing in a wet field, so instead he flew the helicopter into our territory,” Fuad said as quoted by tempo.co on Tuesday.

Despite the apology, TNI plans to file a protest with the Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Ministry.

The Malaysian helicopter, on which Malaysian Home Minister Datuj Sri Ahmad Zaid Hamidi was reported to be a passenger, landed on Tuesday on Sebatik Island without permission.

The chopper remained on the ground for about five minutes, but no one got out. When a TNI soldier approached it, the aircraft took off again and returned to Malaysian territory. (ika)(+++)

- See more at: Malaysia apologizes for breaching Indonesia’s border | The Jakarta Post

No war...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

Reashot Xigwin said:


> still no news of what causing it..(


I my self still at work, so haven't anything news regarding this, may other friends here can update the news..


Reashot Xigwin said:


> No war...


hahaha., you don't expecting it, because we was not necessarily ready, bro'..


----------



## MarveL

Bhayangkara said:


> I my self still at work, so haven't anything news regarding this, may other friends here can update the news..



*All 113 People Aboard Crashed Indonesian Plane Dead - Air Force Commander*






ASIA & PACIFIC
13:47 30.06.2015(updated 14:11 30.06.2015)

An Indonsian Air Force Hercules C-130 plane crashed into a residential area in the town of Medan on Sumatra Island, killing all people on board.

MOSCOW (Sputnik) – All 113 people aboard the Indonesian Hercules C-130 military transport airplane that crashed into a hotel and residential area earlier on Tuesday are dead, Indonesian Air Force Commander Agus Supriyatna said.

"No one survived the crash," Supriyatna said on local television.

*According to Supriyatna, there were 101 passengers and 12 crew members on board.*

The four-engine aircraft crashed in the southwestern part of North Sumatra approximately two minutes after takeoff from the Soewondo Air Force Base.

All 113 People Aboard Crashed Indonesian Plane Dead - Air Force Commander / Sputnik International




























Inalillahi wa inailaihi raji'un.

*Casualties:*

Penerbad (Army Plt.) Passanger:
1. Head Sargeant Lutfi
2. Second Sargeant Joko
3. Second Sargeant Nofik
4. Second Sargeant Sri Febdri

First Sargeant Kusno family:
5. Ny Sufiyah
6. AA Perdana
7. Sanda (14 years old)
8. Edi

First Lieutenant Plt. Aries family:
9. Biakti Nugraha
10. Ananda Putri

11. Second Lieutenant Kal Bayu Perdana
12. Second Lieutenant Kal Agus Sriyadi

Major Pom Fanny PH family:
13. William Habijary

Second Sargeant Amir family:
14. Junita
15. Wildan

Second Lieutenant Arie Budi W family:
16. Armiyanti
17. Lenardo
18. Revaldo
19. Messiliano

20. Second Sargeant Agung

Second Lieutenant Endang family:
21. Anjar

22. First Lieutenant Tech. Rachmad Samdany
23. Head Sargent Kalimanan
24. Head Sargent Sutrisno
25. First Sargeant Aang Subarya
26. Second Sargeant Syamsir Wanto
27. First Lieutenant Mulyono

TNI-AU staff
28. Arifin
29. Rusti
30. Nurhalimah
31. Halimah (Capt Tech. Ravin family)

_*In memory. Tanker C130 A-1310.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

_ Hercules C-130 registration number A1310's pilot: *Capt Plt. Sandy Permana*_.* RIP.


























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

MarveL said:


> *All 113 People Aboard Crashed Indonesian Plane Dead - Air Force Commander*
> 
> "No one survived the crash," Supriyatna said on local television.
> 
> *According to Supriyatna, there were 101 passengers and 12 crew members on board.
> *


*
Oh God.. I don't think that the victims will be that much., I feel like crying now, this is a national tragedy for me..
R.I.P for all the fallen soldiers and all civilians casualties, may God put them in the best place...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

InnalilLLAHI wainnaILAIHI rojiun

Tragic Tragedy, so many death, despite that not many victim on the ground, some are able to escape since the building ( ruko ) only have several employees at that moment event though quite large with several floors. 

Sandy Permana (Pilot)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

Alfatihah sent to all the victims, May Allah Taala grant all victims with Jannatul Firdaws, may Allah Taala illuminate their grave and shower upon them His mercy, Ameen. May Allah Taala grant the family sabr in abundance..May Allah Taala have mercy on their souls...Ameen.

It's a sad day in Ramadhan to hear the accident. Innalillahi wainnailahi rojiu'n.



*Indonesia not ready to take over airspace from Singapore*

Transportation Minister Ignasius Jonan insisted on Friday that Indonesia was not ready to take over the management of airspace above Riau and Riau Islands provinces from Singapore because of limited resources and the huge investment needed to do so.

“It [the takeover of the airspace] is a safety issue. We will take it over when we are ready, but currently we are not ready,” he said in Batam, Riau Islands.

Jonan’s statement was a reversal of what officials at the Transportation Ministry had said during Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono’s presidency, that the takeover would go ahead.

The takeover of the Flight Information Region (FIR) was mandated by Law No. 1/2009 on aviation but Jonan said it could be sidelined when it came to aviation safety.

“FIR management is not a sovereignty matter but it is about flight safety. I have asked AirNav to prepare itself,” the minister said referring to the state-owned Indonesian Flight Navigation Service, also known as AirNav Indonesia

Jonan elaborated by saying that airspace over Timor Leste and Christmas Island were under Indonesian control.

He said that air navigational equipment, large investment and human-resource preparation, all of which would take time, were needed before Indonesia could take over the FIR above Riau and Riau Island

“We are not afraid of Singaporean control. But it would be dangerous for flight safety [to take over] without proper preparation,” Jonan said.

An FIR is a specified region of airspace in which flight information and alert services (ALRS) are provided. The world’s airspace is divided into specific blocks of FIR.

A smaller country’s airspace is often encompassed by a single FIR and those of larger countries may be subdivided into a number of regional FIRs.

Singapore has been controlling part of Indonesia’s airspace since 1946, or a year after Indonesia gained its independence. Singapore controls an airspace of up to 110 nautical miles in radius, encompassing Batam, Natuna and Dumai in Riau.

As this airspace is included in Singapore’s FIR, Indonesia does not have absolute authority over it, depriving the country of income from route charges imposed on aircraft passing through the airspace.

Patrols conducted by the Indonesian Air Force and Navy in the territory must also be guided by Singapore. Moreover, the city-state sets its air traffic control (ATC) based on its own interests, thereby hampering Indonesia’s activity in the area.

Last month, the Air Force urged the government to take over control of the Riau and Riau Islands FIR to help achieve President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s maritime-axis vision.

Air Force chief of staff Air Chief Marshal Agus Supriatna said the takeover was very important in ensuring a strong Air Force for the maritime-axis program, adding that it was high time for the Air Force to assert supremacy in Indonesian airspace.

According to the military, Natuna is a very strategic area for Indonesia because it is an outer border between Indonesia and the South China Sea.

The military also said the takeover was in accordance with several existing laws: Law No. 1/ 2009 on aviation, Articles 1 and 2 of the 1944 Chicago Convention on FIR, the 1982 convention on international sea law and Law No. 43/2008 on state authority.

Law No. 1/2009 on aviation stipulates that airspace above Indonesia must be controlled by the Indonesian government and that Indonesia should take back airspace controlled by a foreign party, but the law has not been followed up with government action.

According to the directorate general of civil aviation, Indonesia should control all air space above its territory by 2024, but the takeover could happen sooner.

It is reported that Indonesia, Singapore and Malaysia have discussed the issue a number of times since 1993, but Indonesia has failed to take over the airspace as a result of weak lobbying on the part of the government.

*— JP/Fadli*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Thank you for serving this country No.10
we will always remember you as one of The Mighty Herky..
# A-1310

photo credit : Jeff Prananda

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhayangkara

faries said:


> Alfatihah sent to all the victims, May Allah Taala grant all victims with Jannatul Firdaws, may Allah Taala illuminate their grave and shower upon them His mercy, Ameen. May Allah Taala grant the family sabr in abundance..May Allah Taala have mercy on their souls...Ameen.
> 
> It's a sad day in Ramadhan to hear the accident. Innalillahi wainnailahi rojiu'n..


Ameen...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia's air force grounds Hercules planes after deadly crash*





PUBLISHED: 7:42 PM, JUNE 30, 2015

JAKARTA - Indonesia's air force has temporarily grounded its remaining eight C-130B Hercules aircraft, a military spokesman said on Tuesday, after one of them crashed into a residential area killing dozens.

At least 49 bodies have so far been recovered from the site in northern Indonesia's city of Medan, where the aircraft with 113 on board crashed. REUTERS

Indonesia's air force grounds Hercules planes after deadly crash | TODAYonline

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

MarveL said:


> *Indonesia's air force grounds Hercules planes after deadly crash*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUBLISHED: 7:42 PM, JUNE 30, 2015
> 
> JAKARTA - Indonesia's air force has temporarily grounded its remaining eight C-130B Hercules aircraft, a military spokesman said on Tuesday, after one of them crashed into a residential area killing dozens.
> 
> At least 49 bodies have so far been recovered from the site in northern Indonesia's city of Medan, where the aircraft with 113 on board crashed. REUTERS
> 
> Indonesia's air force grounds Hercules planes after deadly crash | TODAYonline


Yah, I hope this is the right moment for the TNI-AU to conduct a thorough evaluations about the operations of this entire B-series aircraft because it was too old. Obviously we don't want the tragic accident like this repeated in the future, hopefully..


----------



## DarkElf

RIP


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

late to update,I felt very sad over this incident,we lost the best man of this nation,best pilot best crew etc...i hope This may be the last incident amiin *اللهم اغفرلهم وتقبل حسناتهم 

Capt Plt. Sandy Permana.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Malaysia apologizes for chopper`s mistaken landing on Indonesia`s Sebatik island*
Rabu, 1 Juli 2015 16:27 WIB | 346 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) -- Malaysias Sabah Air Aviation has conveyed an apology to the Indonesian Consulate General in Kinabalu for wrongly landing its helicopter on Indonesias Sebatik Island, the Foreign Affairs Ministry said.

"They said the chopper was owned by private company Sabah Air Aviation. The pilot and the company conveyed their apology to the Indonesian Consulate General in Kinabalu," Spokesman for the Foreign Affairs Ministry Arrmanatha Nasir stated here on Tuesday.

Following the incident, the ministry had communicated with Deputy Ambassador of Malaysia to Indonesia Roseli Abdul.

It had expressed concern over the incident wherein a Malaysian helicopter had landed without permission on a helipad in Indonesias Sebatik Island in Nunukan, North Kalimantan, on June 28.

The Malaysian diplomat explained that the helicopter had landed on a helipad in Sebatik Island as the pilot thought it was Malaysian territory.

The chopper had initially tried to locate a helipad in Malaysias Sebatik region, but the helipad there was inundated and not visible.

When they realized they had landed on the wrong helipad, they took off immediately.

"Realizing that it was the wrong helipad, they took off immediately. The helicopter had still been running after landing," he remarked.

Malaysian Home Affairs Minister Ahmad Zahid Hamidi had been aboard the chopper, heading for a working visit to Sungai Melayu in the Malaysian part of Sebatik.

In addition, according to information obtained from the Tarakan Airbase, Malaysian warships had recently been spotted illegally entering the waters of Ambalat in the district of Nunukan on nine occasions. They had to be warned before they turned back. 

Vice President Jusuf M. Kalla has questioned the incidents of border violations of the Malaysian warships, which were spotted entering the Indonesian waters of Ambalat without permission.

"We will certainly question the intentions of the Malaysian warships, which had been spotted entering the Indonesian waters of Ambalat illegally. We will submit a protest," Kalla affirmed. 
_
Y012 (f001/INE)
EDITED BY INE 
(T.SYS/A/KR-BSR/A014) 

Malaysia apologizes for chopper`s mistaken landing on Indonesia`s Sebatik island - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

cnleio said:


> how many soldiers from Indonesia Army sent to the U.N troop ?



2790 troops per may this year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

*For West Papua, Indonesia’s Entry Into MSG Stirs Up Concerns About Hidden Agenda

Jakarta.* The admission of Indonesia into the Melanesian Spearhead Group last week has sparked concerns over the future of central government policy in the West Papua region, analysts say.

“My first reaction of the inclusion of Indonesia to the MSG is that Indonesia needs to clarify its motives. Is it trying to dilute the position of the MSG over Papua? Or is it about cooperation?” said Yuyun Wahyuningrum, a senior adviser on the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (Asean) and human rights with the Jakarta-based Human Rights Working Group.

Indonesia’s bid to join the MSG, an intergovernmental organization composed of representatives from Fiji, Papua New Guinea, Solomon Islands, Vanuatu and the Kanak and Socialist National Liberation Front of New Caledonia, has been interpreted as a preemptive move in halting discussion on West Papuan efforts for self-determination.

“The United Liberation Movement for West Papua [ULMWP] expects that the MSG could be a platform where discussion on human rights, sovereignty issues and development concerns in the Papuan provinces could be raised,” Yuyun said.

“But having Indonesia’s leverage in MSG may be a stumbling block in addressing Papuan issues on a regional platform,” Yuyun said.

The ULMWP, which had also been seeking membership to the MSG, was ultimately granted observer status to the regional body.

Rafendi Djamin, representative of Indonesia to the Asean Intergovernmental Commission on Human Rights (AICHR) believes that Indonesia’s admission into the MSG could lead to the greater involvement of Melanesian states in discussing issues relevant to human rights abuses in Papua.

“The MSG needs to work with Indonesia to establish a dialogue between Papua and Jakarta that works towards a better future in terms of protecting human rights and development,” Rafendi said.

Indonesia’s entrance into the MSG marks the culmination of months of heightened national interest in the Melanesian region.

In March, Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi embarked on back-to-back visits to Papua New Guinea, the Solomon Islands and Fiji ̶ three countries that had earlier threatened to recognize West Papua as an occupied member state of the MSG.

Moreover, President Joko Widodo visited MSG member state PNG in May, calling for closer ties with the country.

Human rights and development

According to Rafendi, issues of human rights abuses and slow economic development within Papua remain critical in addressing tensions in the region.

“The reports from last year have been very concerning, in that they’ve raised a lot of issues. The fact is that some fundamental principles and freedoms that are enjoyed in other parts of Indonesia are not enjoyed in Papua,” Rafendi said.

“People are being arrested for expressing for their opinions,” Rafendi added.

According to a 2015 report by Amnesty International, an estimated 60 political activists from the Papua region and Maluku province remain imprisoned by the national government.

Efforts to forge a solution between the central government and dissenting political factions in West Papua have been complicated by the slow progress of development and economic growth in the region.

“A lack of economic development triggers a lot of dissatisfaction among political groups in West Papua,” Rafendi said.

“You have a region with huge economic potential, but a lot of work needs to be done to make sure the benefits are felt all throughout the province.”

Tomi Soetjipto, communication analyst with the United Nations Development Program, notes Papua’s slow progress in development across multiple indicators.

“The Papua region is rich in natural resources, but in terms of human development, it is lagging behind other provinces in Indonesia,” Tomi said on Monday.

“Take a look at poverty figures in the Papua and West Papua provinces. They are the worst out of all of Indonesia’s 34 provinces.”

According to data from the Central Statistics Agency (BPS), the percentage of poor people in Papua and West Papua stands at 31.53 and 27.14 percent respectively, distinctly higher than the national average of 11.47 percent. 

Meanwhile, United Nations Children’s Fund (Unicef) findings claim that West Papua has the highest rate of HIV infection in the country, at 15 times Indonesia’s national average.

“When you have a population that has decent access to health, you’ll have a positive ripple effect,” said Tomi.

“But if you have a population that doesn’t have access to healthcare, you’ll see a negative ripple effect, with things like high mortality rates and child deaths becoming more common.”

Despite setbacks and slow progress, central government leaders must resolve to improve living standards in Papua, as a means of securing a more constructive relationship between local leaders and Jakarta.

“Desire for political self-determination is strong and is fueled by the sense among Papuans that they are treated badly,” said Michael Bachelard, former Indonesia correspondent for The Sydney Morning Herald and The Age.

“Economic solutions would reduce some of that.”

Policy contradiction

If equitable change is to be brought to West Papua, central government officials must work towards consolidating their policies into a consistent plan of action, analysts say.

Michael Bachelard cites opposition from within the president’s camp as being an obstacle in shifting policy on Papua, saying: “Jokowi is genuine about opening up, but the hardliners in his own cabinet and in the military will try to stop him.”

“Jokowi will need to follow through and be firm if he wants his policy enacted properly,” Bachelard added, referring to the president by his popular nickname.

Recent months have been marked by a series of contradictory statements regarding central government policy in Papua, confusing efforts to ease tensions in the region.

On May 10, Joko issued a landmark statement inviting foreign correspondents to Papua, reversing years of press restrictions.

“Starting from today, foreign journalists are allowed and free to come to Papua, just as they can [visit] other regions,” Joko said at a press conference in the city of Merauke.

His statements regarding freedom of the press were almost immediately dismissed by Coordinating Minister for Political, Security and Legal Affairs Tedjo Edhy Purdijatno, who indicated that foreign reporters would still face considerable restrictions on their activities in the region.

“We’ll allow it, on the condition that they report on what they see, not go around looking for facts that aren’t true from armed groups,” said Tedjo.

Similarly, Joko’s drive to end the nation’s controversial transmigration policy in Papua has been met with opposition from within his cabinet, with Minister for Villages, Disadvantaged Regions and Transmigration Marwan Ja’far instead calling for an acceleration of the program.

Transmigration has long been a point of contention among indigenous populations in Papua, who allege that the program is designed to wipe out local groups.

According to 2010 estimates, the ratio of non-Papuans to Papuans was 52-48, with annual growth rates of the migrant population outstripping the growth of the indigenous Papuan population by nearly tenfold.

In order to contend with rising calls for independence and self-determination, Indonesia must work harder to establish an environment of transparency and accountability in the West Papua region, analysts say.

Human rights observer Yuyun Wahyuningrum notes that Indonesia’s admission into the MSG could foster open communication among involved parties, saying: “I hope MSG can be a forum where the state’s accountability is discussed openly.”

Bachelard concurred, citing a lack of transparency regarding violent conflicts in the region as a critical stumbling block for reconciliation.

“There is also still brutality, such as the incident at Enarotali, that Indonesia does not fully acknowledge,” said Bachelard, who has visited Papua in his capacity as a foreign correspondent twice in the last three years.

Last December, Indonesian police and armed forces were accused of opening fire on demonstrators in the city of Enarotali, killing six and wounding at least 17 others.

Subsequent probes into the incident invited criticism over doubts on the credibility and impartiality of the investigation.

Speaking on the possibility of renewed positive engagement between the central government and local West Papuan leaders, the AICHR’s Rafendi Djamin believes that “in general, with the new president, there is some hope.”

“But it’s not clear whether this hope will be translated into action that will improve the West Papuan human rights situation within the near future,” Rafendi concluded.

Source: Jakarta Globe


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesian Army and Marine Corps Mechanized Infantry taking part in the UNIFIL Peacekeeping mission. Consisting of BTR-80, Anoa APC, Panhard VBL.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian UNIFIL peacekeeping force Panhard VBL utility vehicle equipped with wire-cutter deployed in Lebanon. This simple tool can save the neck of roof gunners from sharp wires or electric wire trap set by extremist along their patrol routes. 
photo credit : diksuryadi12

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Indonesia to ‘modernise’ defence force after military plane crash *
01/07 09:40 CET

Indonesia’s president has promised to modernise the country’s defence force after a military plane crashed onto an urban area on Tuesday.

More than 140 people are known to have died after the Hercules C-130 transport plane plunged into houses and a hotel. Over 120 people were on board the aircraft; other people were killed on the ground, it’s not known how many.

President Joko Widodo says there will be a review of Indonesia’s ageing air force fleet, as well as a “fundamental restructuring” of weapons management and procurement.

The 50-year-old plane crashed shortly after takeoff from a base in Medan on the island of Sumatra. The aircraft is said to have left the capital Jakarta and stopped twice before landing in Medan.

Local media reports said the pilot had asked to return because of technical problems.

The authorities say it was fit to fly.

Officials said most of those on board the plane were from military families. It’s common practice for relatives to take military flights.

Search and rescue teams have pulled dozens of bodies from the wreckage; 142 have been sent to local hospitals.

The military’s eight other Hercules planes have been grounded while an investigation takes place.

The Indonesian air force has now lost four C-130s, reducing its transport reach in an archipelago that stretches more than 5,000 kilometres from its western to eastern tips.

The crash has highlighted Indonesia’s poor aviation safety record. The Aviation Safety Network says there have been 10 fatal crashes involving Indonesian military or police aircraft over the last decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@antariksabayu : Be nice,be good, keep smiling my tucanos.Safe me from start engine until shutdown engine




GO Pro Backseat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Cool amateur video : The Men from Charlie Platoon "The Westland Cruiser", Indonesian Police FPU company. UNAMID mission, Darfur, Sudan.
uploaded by : Charlie Warrior - Youtube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PINDAD armored vehicles series




Pindad Anoa armored vehicles for Police, APC, ambulance and command version





Pindad Anoa armored vehicles for amphibi version with modernized AMX series (AMX13 light tank & APC) on the background





Pindad Anoa armored vehicles for ambulance, amphibi, recovery version and Badak IFV with 90mm cannon





Pindad Badak IFV (older model) with 20mm cannon, Anoa amphibi version and Badak IFV with 90mm cannon





Pindad Badak IFV (older model) with 20mm cannon





Pindad Badak IFV with 90mm cannon and Anoa amphibi version on the background





Pindad Badak IFV with 90mm cannon and AMX APC on the background





Pindad Badak IFV with 90mm cannon, AMX APC and Anoa amphibi version on the background

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

introduce The mother of all weapon  si mbah S-60 57mm (kyai samber langit) 








Mbah Kyai Samberlangit - Automatic Anti Aircraft Gun S-60 | Kaskus - The Largest Indonesian Community

Worth to watch...indonesian army join exercise 2015...duration 50 minute
DEMONSTRASI PUR TNI AD TA 2015 Baturaja - YouTube

*Boeing continues to discuss defence trade opportunities with Indonesia*

Boeing and the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) discussed defence trade again in late June, maintaining their recently established high level of dialogue.

The MoD said on 30 June that meetings in Jakarta were focused on easing administrative processes related to the MoD's stated intention to acquire four Boeing CH-47 Chinook heavy-lift helicopters. The meetings were the latest in a series of recent discussions between Boeing and Indonesia that are geared towards boosting trade.

This has resulted in the MoD's order in early 2015 of eight Boeing AH-64E Apache attack helicopters, which are expected to be delivered to the Indonesian armed forcesfrom 2018.

Boeing continues to discuss defence trade opportunities with Indonesia - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PINDAD AMX (Light tank & APC) modernization

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

Industry
*Boeing continues to discuss defence trade opportunities with Indonesia*

*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
30 June 2015








Boeing and the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) discussed defence trade again in late June, maintaining their recently established high level of dialogue.

The MoD said on 30 June that meetings in Jakarta were focused on easing administrative processes related to the MoD's stated intention to acquire four Boeing CH-47 Chinook heavy-lift helicopters. The meetings were the latest in a series of recent discussions between Boeing and Indonesia that are geared towards boosting trade.

This has resulted in the MoD's order in early 2015 of eight Boeing AH-64E Apache attack helicopters, which are expected to be delivered to the Indonesian armed forces from 2018.

Boeing continues to discuss defence trade opportunities with Indonesia - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Airforce One Escorted 
Credit to Stefan


----------



## MarveL

Baturaja Exercise 2015 Part 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

mendekati lebaran.gak ada latihan dan operasi,bakal sepi berita militer,,,lebih fokus ke mudik,belanja  dan menikmati gajih ke 13  IMHO


----------



## NarThoD

Credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

what the meaning of NarThod? eww... its sound little  "weird" in my ears....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Berita satu ini rupanya tenggelam oleh kecelakaan Herky dan persiapan mudik.

==

*Aksi Brutal, Polisi Gowa Tewas Diserang Orang Tak Dikenal*
KAMIS, 02 JULI 2015 | 09:55 WIB

*TEMPO.CO*, *Makassar* - Aksi kekerasan terhadap penegak hukum di Makassar masih saja terjadi. Sejumlah anggota Samapta Bhayangkara Kepolisian Resor (Polres) Gowa diserang puluhan orang tak dikenal di Bundaran Samata, Kelurahan Romang Polong, Kecamatan Somba Opu, Kabupaten, Gowa, Kamis, 2 Juli, pukul 00.45 Wita. Tiga anggota kepolisian terluka parah.

Seorang di antaranya, Brigadir Irvanudin, tewas dengan luka terbuka pada leher belakang, telinga kiri terputus, serta luka terbuka pada lengan kanan dan bahu kanan. Adapun, dua rekannya, Brigadir Mus Muliadi dan Brigadir Usman, masih mendapat perawatan intensif di RS Kallong Talla, Gowa.

Juru bicara Kepolisian Daerah (Polda) Sulawesi Selatan dan Barat, Komisaris Besar Frans Barung Mangera, mengatakan pihaknya masih menyelidiki penyerangan brutal kelompok orang tak dikenal itu. Irvan meregang nyawa saat menjalankan tugas patroli. "Kepolisian berduka. Satu anggota kami meninggal dunia," kata Frans Barung, Kamis, 2 Juli 2015.

Hingga kini, Frans Barung menegaskan pihaknya masih menyelidiki aksi penyerangan puluhan orang tak dikenal itu. Belum diketahui apa yang menjadi motif para pelaku kejahatan itu menyerang polisi secara tiba-tiba. "Tidak diketahui motifnya apa," ujar bekas Kepala Satuan Lalu Lintas Polres Pinrang itu.

Berdasarkan informasi yang dihimpun _Tempo_, aksi penyerangan itu terjadi saat lima anggota Samapta Bhayangkara Polres Gowa tengah melaksanakan patroli. Tiba-tiba, dari arah Kecamatan Pattalasang, empat mobil menghampiri korban. Dari mobil itu, turun sekitar 20 orang tak dikenal yang langsung melakukan penganiayaan.

Setelah menganiaya secara membabi buta sejumlah polisi, kelompok orang tak dikenal itu langsung meninggalkan TKP ke arah Jalan Hertasning, Makassar. 

Aksi Brutal, Polisi Gowa Tewas Diserang Orang Tak Dikenal | Tempo Nasional

Cerita 20 orang misterius tebas dan tembaki polisi di pos pol Gowa | merdeka.com

Penyerang polisi di Gowa beraksi singkat dan diduga terlatih | merdeka.com

----

R.I.P

Konon menurut saksi mata, para pelaku bertubuh tegap, berambut cepak dengan tinggi seragam serta terorganisir.. hmmm.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian patrol boats KRI Tombak 629 & KRI Hiu 634 arrives at HMAS Coonawarra in Darwin following the successful conclusion of the 2015 Australian-Indonesian Coordinated Patrol.














KRI Teluk Sampit 515 docked at Palu naval base, Watusampu, Central Sulawesi, saturday evening (04/07/2015). 






Bung Tomo class & Sigma class Corvette






KMC Komando
Asli rancangan para perwira Ditbekang TNI-AD dengan melibatkan tenaga ahli Institut Teknologi Surabaya (ITS). Selanjutnya pada tahap produksi dipercayakan kepada PT. Tesco Indomaritim.






KMC Komando characteristics
" Displacement Dwt: 19 ton
" Class: fast assault craft
" Length: 17,6 m
" Beam: 4,2 m
" Height: 2,15 m
" Draught: 0,75 m
" Main engine: CAT C12 ACERT 2X705 BHP
" Propulsion: Waterjet twin Hamilton
" Speed: 35 Knot
" Range: 250 Nm/ 463 km
" Crews: 3
" Troops: 31, fully equipped
" Armament: Heavy machine gun
" Shooting distance: 6 km, 2 km effective

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

*House officially approves candidates for new BIN and TNI chiefs*

The House of Representatives ended its fourth sitting period for 2015 on Friday by officially approving the candidacies of Sutiyoso as National Intelligence Agency (BIN) chief and Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo as Indonesian Military (TNI) commander at its concluding plenary meeting.

Earlier this week, fit and proper tests of both candidates were conducted by House Commission I overseeing defense, intelligence and foreign affairs, and all party factions within the commission unanimously agreed on the candidacies of both men.

The results of the Commission I meeting were conveyed to the plenary meeting on Friday by commission chair Mahfudz Siddiq.

“All parties have unanimously agreed on the candidacies of both men for their respective positions. Everyone feels that both men will be very competent in carrying out their duties and their visions,” he said at the meeting on Friday.

Presiding leader of the meeting, deputy speaker Fahri Hamzah, banged the gavel in approval after Mahfudz’s report, officiating the stance of the House. (++++)

Source: JP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesian Navy vessel arrives for two-day visit*
Friday, July 03, 2015

*Karachi* - An Indonesian Navy ship, KRI Banjarmasin-592, arrived on a two-day goodwill and training visit at Karachi Port on Thursday.

The visiting ship and its 99 Indonesian Navy cadets were accorded a warm welcome and received by senior officials of the Pakistan Navy and the Indonesian Consul General in Pakistan. Over the course of the visit, the Indonesian vessel's commanding officer will meet senior PN officials in the city.

A statement issued highlighted that the Pakistani and Indonesian navies enjoy historic, brotherly relations and frequently interact for joint exercises, port calls and trainings. The current visit is of high significance as it will help in promoting peace and security in the region, further enhance defence ties and further improve maritime collaboration between the two countries in general and navies in particular. These visits are also in line with the government policies to enhance maritime collaboration with regional and extra regional countries.

Various training activities and discussions on maritime security and amphibious operations are also scheduled, along with friendly sporting events and visits of the Indonesian delegation to PN establishments.

PN personnel, including cadets from the Pakistan Naval Academy, will also visit the Indonesian ship, while a joint exercise with PN Fleet Units would also be conducted.

Indonesian Navy vessel arrives for two-day visit - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Cintailah ploduk-ploduk Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NarThoD

All Pictures belong to original uploader

*9M117 Bastion/AT-10 Stabber, used in BMP-3F.*





*KH-31P Anti-Radiation Missile and Kh-59 with Su-27 in background.








*

*Modernized BTR-50 with RCWS installed in testing.









*


----------



## faries

*Indonesian Defense Forces commander's candidate commits to procuring new aircraft*

*



*
Coffin of C-130 Hercules crashed in Medan carried out by group of Indonesian Air Force special force personnels in Syamsuddin Noor AFB, South Kalimantan. Indonesia was the first C-130 Hercules operator in southern hemisphere, ahead of United States ally countries, including Australia. The A-1310 was landed in Indonesian soil in 1964 and it was from C-130B serie short body. (ANTARA FOTO/Herry Murdy Hermawan)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Defense Forces Commander's candidate, General Gatot Nurmantyo, has committed to procuring new aircraft instead of grants or used aircraft in future.

"I have communicated with the House of Representatives Commission I that the aircraft must be new. The next supply must have new aircraft, except the aircraft that have already been ordered," Nurmantyo stated after undergoing the fit and proper test at the House of Representatives' complex on Tuesday.

Nurmantyo noted that the aircraft are different as compared to the other main equipment used by the defense forces. If the aircraft has any defect, it would crash like C-130 Hercules belonged to 32nd Squadron and others.

He stated that all aging main equipment of the arsenal system should be replaced with the new, so that the Army personnel can ably perform their duties.

The purchase of the main equipment of the arsenal system from abroad should also include the transfer of technology in order to achieve standalone production and reduce dependence on other countries, the major general affirmed.

"We have old and new main equipment of the arsenal system. We are still using the old ones but have to maintain it," he pointed out.

According to Nurmantyo, Indonesia has 12 Hercules aircraft manufactured in1964 and 12 other aircraft manufactured in 1975 or newer. He said that the Army cannot ground them, as it has no other aircraft.

The major general cited the example of Singapore and Bangladesh that are still using Hercules manufactured in 1964, as they conduct periodic maintenance and checks.

"The aircraft are inspected after every 50 flight hours and thereafter every three years and six years," he added.

Source: Antara News, July 2nd, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

*Indonesia should rely on domestic defense industry to modernize weaponry*
Kamis, 2 Juli 2015 15:55 WIB | 1.438 Views




Indonesian Air Force personnels stood beside the C-130 Hercules victim coffins ahead to military ceremony in Suwondo AFB, yesterday. A C-130 Hercules registered number A-1310 crashed in Medan with 100 civilians and 12 its crew members. (ANTARA FOTO/Septianda Perdana)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has renewed his commitment to changing the procurement system of the military's arsenals, following a plane crash that claimed 134 lives in North Sumatra, on June 30. 

Indonesia must rely on its domestic defense industry in carrying out its weaponry modernization program.

"The system to procure Alutsista must be changed. This is the momentum. We should not just buy any weapon but should work towards modernizing the weaponry systems," Jokowi noted on July 1, 2015. 

The head of state emphasized that Indonesia should strive to become self-reliant in procuring Alutsista by relying on its domestic defense industry. 

"The most important thing is that the Alutsista procurement should encourage self-reliance in our own defense industry, so that we can take full control of military arsenals preparedness," he emphasized.

He instructed that the domestic defense industry should be involved right from design construction, production, operation, and maintenance to the destruction of obsolete weapons.

"I also want the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) to strengthen its zero-accident system in using Alutsista," he ordered.

The authorities must ensure that every jet fighter, transport aircraft, warship, submarine, and helicopter, as well as military personnel that use them are fit and well prepared, he affirmed. 

The president referred to the C-130 Hercules aircraft of the Indonesian Air Force that crashed in Medan, North Sumatra, on June 30, 2015. 

The 50-year-old aircraft crashed into a bustling Jamin Ginting Street that connects Medan and Brastagi tourist resort. 

The Hercules C-130 aircraft hit two houses and a hotel before bursting into flames, creating a huge fireball.

The transport aircraft, bearing the registration number A-1310, crashed shortly after takeoff from Polonia Airbase during its flight from Medan to Natuna Island.

The ill-fated aircraft was carrying supplies from Halim Perdanakusuma AFB in Jakarta to several others, such as Pekanbaru, Medan, Tanjung Pinang, Ranai (Natuna Island), and Pontianak.

"Let us pray that we will be protected from any future disasters," Jokowi said after expressing his condolences. 

In addition, the president asked the related parties to conduct a detailed audit of the Alutsista. 

"Following several air crash incidents, we should conduct a thorough audit and modernize the (old) aircraft," Jokowi pointed out.

Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Air Force, Air Marshal Agus Supriatna, stated that the Hercules aircraft, which was manufactured in the United States in 1964, was carrying 101 passengers and 12 crew members.

"Based on the manifest, all the passengers were family members of the military personnel," Supriatna remarked. 

The joint Search and Rescue (SAR) team has so far retrieved a total of 134 bodies. Supriatna denied the allegation that the accident occurred due to overloading.

The plane had a capacity to carry people and goods up to a total weight of 135 tons, he added.

It was allowed to takeoff from Suwondo AFB in Medan after all cargo had met its capacity requirements, Supriatna affirmed.

"The flight would have certainly not been allowed to takeoff had it been overloaded," he pointed out. 

Indonesia currently has 12 Hercules aircraft manufactured in 1964 and 12 other aircraft manufactured in 1975 or later.

Following the accident, lawmaker Supiadin has urged the government to stop accepting grants for TNIs Alutsista.

"The Hercules plane crash in Medan is a clear warning for the government to stop receiving grants for the military's arsenals," he emphasized here on Wednesday.

Some of TNI's aging Hercules aircraft are from Australia, he added.

In April 2015, an F-16 fighter jet, which was part of a grant received from the United States, had caught fire at the Halim Perdanakusumah Airbase after it failed to takeoff.

"At that time, Indonesia had agreed to receive 24 aircraft from the United States. However, when five of them arrived, only two were categorized as serviceable and fit for operations," Supiadin pointed out.

Supiadin, a member of Commission I of the House of Representatives, also urged the government to modernize the Alutsista.

"Indonesia should learn from its past experiences. It should use the funds allocated in the state budget to modernize Alutsista and not accept grants from other countries," he stated.

Sharing the same viewpoint, Gatot Nurmantyo, the candidate for the TNI chiefs post, expressed commitment to procure new aircraft instead of grants of secondhand aircraft in future.

"I have communicated with the House of Representatives Commission I that the aircraft must be new. The next supply must have new aircraft apart from the aircraft that have already been ordered," Nurmantyo stated after undergoing the fit and proper test at the House of Representatives' building on July 2, 2015. 

He stated that all aging main equipment of the military arsenals should be replaced with the new, so that the Army personnel can ably and safely perform their duties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

Another picture from exercise held at Pusat Latihan Pertempuran (Puslatpur) TNI Angkatan Darat Baturaja Sumatera Selatan (all picture belong to TNIADmilid)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

Are the para's (linud) BDU cammo gonna be standard TNI BDU?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

initial_d said:


> Are the para's (linud) BDU cammo gonna be standard TNI BDU?


Nope that BDU patterns only for Kostrad units (para-infantry-cavalry, etc)
This is new TNI BDU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Nope that BDU patterns only for Kostrad units (para-infantry-cavalry, etc)
> This is new TNI BDU
> View attachment 235706


I like the girls in the picture but not the bdu's, i like the cammo pattern on gegana tier 1 BDU


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Skuadron Angkut TNI AU
sumber: koran Tempo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> View attachment 235706





initial_d said:


> I like the girls in the picture but not the bdu's, i like the cammo pattern on gegana tier 1 BDU




For me, i like the whole presentation. Pretty damn nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

SPR 2 PINDAD







Range: 2 Km
Bullet: 12,7 mm Anti Material

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

initial_d said:


> I like the girls in the picture but not the bdu's, i like the cammo pattern on gegana tier 1 BDU



@initial_d 
There are two types of BDU specially for Gegana Tier-1 (Gegana Kelapa Dua)

1. Multicam BDU (Some said it was originally designed by Ken Conboy, a military strategist and writer of Kopassus book)





2. "Ranger-Green" BDU.




Photo credit : imronbentac

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

(nice camouflage) Sniper From indonesian army
credit in pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> @initial_d
> There are two types of BDU specify for Gegana Tier-1 (Gegana Kelapa Dua)
> 
> 1. Multicam BDU (Some said it was originally designed by Ken Conboy, a military strategist and writer of Kopassus book)
> View attachment 235766
> 
> 
> 2. "Ranger-Green" BDU.
> View attachment 235767
> 
> Photo credit : imronbentac


Yep, that's the 1st one that i am talking about, from what i see on gegana tier 1 ig, those BDU blend very well with the surounding rain forest of poso, too bad they didn't allow civilian to purchased and wear it....so i have to buy US MULTICAM instead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

nice pics fellas... keep em rollin !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

initial_d said:


> Yep, that's the 1st one that i am talking about, from what i see on gegana tier 1 ig, those BDU blend very well with the surounding rain forest of poso, too bad they didn't allow civilian to purchased and wear it....so i have to buy US MULTICAM instead


Gegana tier-1 also has Tiger Stripe Camo but i think its limited for Densus 88 operator (the one on the right)




Photo credit : Bravoanoa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Product of PT Sentra Surya Ekajaya/ SSE Defence Surabaya









P2 APC Armored Personnel Carrier





P2 Commando Manual





VLRA 4x4 TDN/TDE 4.36 STL AIRTRANSPORTABLE



Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Gegana tier-1 also has Tiger Stripe Camo but i think its limited for Densus 88 operator (the one on the right)
> View attachment 235809
> 
> Photo credit : Bravoanoa


that tiger stripe camo really beautiful, it blend well with the environment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Indos said:


> SPR 2 PINDAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Range: 2 Km
> Bullet: 12,7 mm Anti Material



it cost 200 million rupiahs per unit and according to liputan6 only Kopassus who already operate it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kopaska, Jungle reconnaissance





Kostrad, Jungle infiltration

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*New Indonesian armed forces chief appointed*

JAKARTA - Indonesia's army chief of staff was promoted to head of the military Wednesday, breaking with a tradition that saw the job rotated between branches of the forces and raising concerns about the army's growing influence.





_Incoming Indonesian Military Chief General Gatot Nurmantyo (left) taking an oath during the swearing-in ceremony at the presidential palace in Jakarta on July 8, 2015_

General Gatot Nurmantyo was sworn in as armed forces chief by President Joko Widodo at a ceremony in the capital Jakarta and replaces General Moeldoko, who had also been a senior figure in the army.

The job was expected to go to the air force chief, and the decision to appoint Nurmantyo has sparked fears about the army's increasing influence almost two decades after it was stripped of much of its power following the downfall of dictator Suharto, himself a general.

"I think following the tradition of rotation is better," said Hendardi, chairman of rights group the Setara Institute who goes by one name, adding that the army was getting "privileged" treatment.

He said that Widodo, known universally as Jokowi, was "playing politics" and seeking to shore up his weakened position by getting closer to the army.

The election last year of Widodo, Indonesia's first leader from outside the political and military elites, fuelled hopes of a new era in the graft-ridden country but his administration has beset by crises and criticised for a series of policy flip-flops.

With the end of authoritarian rule in 1998 and the introduction of democracy, serving military members lost the right to take on senior political roles and were limited to defence roles.

Indonesia's new leaders also decided to rotate the job of armed forces chief between the three branches of the military to ensure that none became too powerful, in particular the influential army.

But by installing an army figure as head of the military for a second consecutive time, Widodo has broken with that practice.

Also on Wednesday, Widodo swore in retired army general Sutiyoso as the country's new intelligence chief -- another figure with long-standing links to the army.






The controversy over Nurmantyo followed recent concerns about the rising influence of the Indonesian military in public life more generally, with the armed forces signing agreements with the government to guard key infrastructure and help in the fight against drugs.

New Indonesian armed forces chief appointed | Bangkok Post: news


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SIGMA Light Frigate 10514, start taking shape at PT.PAL shipyard





























_from: *carganico@kaskus.co.id*_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

MarveL said:


> New Indonesian armed forces chief appointed



Congratulations!!! ane suka gaya pak gatot,tegas dan gk macem2.apalagi ketika menjadi kasad pernah latihan komando bareng kopassus,fisiknya masih oke bgt.semoga TNI kedepannya makin maju


----------



## MarveL

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Congratulations!!! ane suka gaya pak gatot,tegas dan gk macem2.apalagi ketika menjadi kasad pernah latihan komando bareng kopassus,fisiknya masih oke bgt.semoga TNI kedepannya makin maju



Pak Moel diproyeksikan jadi Menkopolhukam kayanya..., tedjo turun.


----------



## NarThoD

A former Republic of Indonesia Navy Whiskey-class (KRI Pasopati) submarine. 




In 1960's 12 unit of these given by Soviet Union, making Indonesia has the largest and advanced submarine force in the region. A few of these subs was sent to aid Pakistan during Indo-Pakistani War of 1965.





Currently only 2 units in service and soon to be replaced by Chang Bogo-class from South Korea . The other retired or given to museum, like above picture.








pr1v4t33r said:


> Kostrad, Jungle infiltration
> View attachment 235994


itu senjata dipasangin camo jadinya aneh ya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

NarThoD said:


> itu senjata dipasangin camo jadinya aneh ya



Niatnya sih udah bagus, cuma kualitas pengerjaan masih level amatir. Emang harga nggak bisa bohong, mau kualitas bagus, harus berani keluarin ongkos produksi lebih mahal.

contoh camo yang bagus:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

pr1v4t33r said:


> Niatnya sih udah bagus, cuma kualitas pengerjaan masih level amatir. Emang harga nggak bisa bohong, mau kualitas bagus, harus berani keluarin ongkos produksi lebih mahal.
> 
> contoh camo yang bagus:


maybe the previous one self painted by the soldier  I think the camo used by Kostrad too bright for mission in our jungle environment, cmiiw


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> maybe the previous one self painted by the soldier  I think the camo used by Kostrad too bright for mission in our jungle environment, cmiiw




Probably... maybe... but all the weapon camo look quite similar... this couldn't be self-painted by the soldiers. Pindad really need to upgrade their painting facility.


----------



## Bennedict

Hello fellow Indonesian bros, i'm a new member here. And i've been lurking in PDF for...few month. 
And i'll do my best to contribute in this thread and maybe this forum section

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

pr1v4t33r said:


> Niatnya sih udah bagus, cuma kualitas pengerjaan masih level amatir. Emang harga nggak bisa bohong, mau kualitas bagus, harus berani keluarin ongkos produksi lebih mahal.
> 
> contoh camo yang bagus:


Which Gun is this ? @Indos @madokafc @Jakartans@PkDef @Reashot Xigwin @Bennedict @pr1v4t33r


----------



## initial_d

Welcome aboard bro


Bennedict said:


> Hello fellow Indonesian bros, i'm a new member here. And i've been lurking in PDF for...few month.
> And i'll do my best to contribute in this thread and maybe this forum section

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Bennedict said:


> Hello fellow Indonesian bros, i'm a new member here. And i've been lurking in PDF for...few month.
> And i'll do my best to contribute in this thread and maybe this forum section


Welcome on forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

_C-130 in a routine maintenance
_








_Technicians can be seen checking Indonesian Air Force C-130 in Abdulrachman Saleh Air Base, East Java._





_Checking the cockpit, looking and fixing any possible failures_





_C-130's receive their routine maintenance after 50 hours of flight._





_172 Technicians involved in a single C-130 maintenance._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

pr1v4t33r said:


> Probably... maybe... but all the weapon camo look quite similar... this couldn't be self-painted by the soldiers. Pindad really need to upgrade their painting facility.



Maybe they need upgrade their painting facility and it's employee's sense of art


----------



## Bennedict

_KC-130B, in memorial._


----------



## faries

Bennedict said:


> Hello fellow Indonesian bros, i'm a new member here. And i've been lurking in PDF for...few month.
> And i'll do my best to contribute in this thread and maybe this forum section



Dear All,
Late but not too late. First of all, let me introduce myself to all of you who contribute here. I'm 28 y.o., male, married, and living in Jakarta. I find the thread by following a link attached in Formil Kaskus. I'm enjoying read the thread very much because of it's uptodate and useful update.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

Bennedict said:


> _C-130 in a routine maintenance
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _._



Hi bennedict welcome abroad , i think the photos above taken from 2012 hercule's archive. 



Bennedict said:


> _KC-130B, in memorial._



ini juga udah di post 4-5 halaman kebelakang kayanya. Anyway, keep up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

faries said:


> How our Navy deal with poacher! (c) EPA/Dailymail



Klo urusan yg itu posting di trit sebelah aja, masbro. 

Indonesia Navy blow up 3 illegal vietnamese fishing boat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

> ="MarveL, post: 7364981, member: 151616"]Hi bennedict welcome abroad , i think the photos above taken from 2012 hercule's archive.


dapet dari defense studies, baru di post tntng Herky, ternyata pic lama toh  tapi kayanya belom di post di PDF.


> ="MarveL, post: 7364981, member: 151616"ini juga udah di post 4-5 halaman kebelakang kayanya. Anyway, keep up



yang video kayaknya udah juga di halaman belakang2


----------



## MarveL

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Thank you for serving this country No.10
> we will always remember you as one of The Mighty Herky..
> # A-1310
> 
> photo credit : Jeff Prananda
> View attachment 233915
> 
> 
> View attachment 233916



bah.... inget ada yang komen itu helm kenapa?  tapi dicari ga ketemu...


----------



## Bennedict

_Quick Reaction Force Exercise in Poso 2015. Around 3000 QRF Forces from Army Strategic Reserve landed on Poso. The exercise also involving several elements from Marine Corps. Other reasons behind this exercise, is also to lay waste to Santoso militant group which emerged in Poso after series of ISIS Propaganda videos became an issue in Indonesian media prior of early 2015.

Santoso militant, led by Santoso and Abu Wardah, rumored to have connection and support from Philippines separatist Abu Sayyaf.





Abu Wardah (center) with the so-called "mujahedeen"_





_Santoso (center).




. 
Heavy-armed Police Paramilitary dispatched to snatch the militants.





Police Special Detachment 88 Anti-terror/Densus 88 also joins the manhunt._

_




The order is clear : "Dead or Alive"
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Marine Corps, always ready to destroy any kinds of threat.





Mortars, RPG's, and Marine Corps soldiers in line.





RM-70 Grad launching dozens of rockets on Gunung Biru, a suspected militant hideout. Initial report suggested that militants fleeing their hideout after sprayed by Grad rockets.

to be continued below_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

_Paratroopers landed and continued the "exercise"._





Under "Exercise", the Marines and Strategic Reserves eagerly to test their skills and equipment in poso





After the "exercise", Santoso's commander Daeng Koro along with several militants who run away from their hideout, shot dead by the Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

NarThoD said:


> A former Republic of Indonesia Navy Whiskey-class (KRI Pasopati) submarine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1960's 12 unit of these *given by Soviet Union,* making Indonesia has the largest and advanced submarine force in the region. A few of these subs was sent to aid Pakistan during Indo-Pakistani War of 1965.



I dont think the word "given" is really correct. As far as I know we bough all of the USSR weapon that we have during that moment, using easy payment scheme.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Cockpit view of an Indonesian Air Force Su-30 flying over KRI Frans Kaisiepo, an Indonesian Navy Sigma-class guided-missile corvette at the Ambalat Sea Block. A rare moment, usually didn't recorded by Dispen TNI. _Pandu Indramanto_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

Indos said:


> I dont think the word "given" is really correct. As far as I know we bough all of the USSR weapon that we have during that moment, using easy payment scheme.


Well we "bought" the subs along with other major arms with almost free payment. Maybe because we're considered to be an important ally for communist bloc by that time, but then things changed not as good as expected...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bennedict said:


> Hello fellow Indonesian bros, i'm a new member here. And i've been lurking in PDF for...few month. And i'll do my best to contribute in this thread and maybe this forum section



Welcome aboard comrade.



Zarvan said:


> Which Gun is this ?



I posted this picture only as an example to show a good quality camo painting for rifle. This is not Pindad rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Bennedict said:


> Well we "bought" the subs along with other major arms with almost free payment. Maybe because we're considered to be an important ally for communist bloc by that time, but then things changed not as good as expected...



This is the thing that is perceived by almost all Indonesian, that we get the weapon for free, actually we still need to pay them. It is as far as I know from what I have read.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Bennedict said:


> Well we "bought" the subs along with other major arms with almost free payment. Maybe because we're considered to be an important ally for communist bloc by that time, but then things changed not as good as expected...



Welcome to the party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

Indos said:


> This is the thing that is perceived by almost all Indonesian, that we get the weapon for free, actually we still need to pay them. It is as far as I know from what I have read.


Haha of course we still need to pay. 1 Battlecruiser, 12 subs, Tu-16, Il-78, S-75 and dozens of small arms, how could we don't pay anything. 

But feel free to correct me if i do mistakes.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Mast module with Thales SMART-S Mk 2 3D surveillance radar for Sigma 10514












Indos said:


> I dont think the word "given" is really correct. As far as I know we bough all of the USSR weapon that we have during that moment, using easy payment scheme.





Bennedict said:


> Well we "bought" the subs along with other major arms with almost free payment. Maybe because we're considered to be an important ally for communist bloc by that time, but then things changed not as good as expected...





Bennedict said:


> Haha of course we still need to pay. 1 Battlecruiser, 12 subs, Tu-16, Il-78, S-75 and dozens of small arms, how could we don't pay anything. But feel free to correct me if i do mistakes.



That was loan, soft loan. Some say that we were able to fully complete the payment for all those weapon relics we get from Rusia just in 2000s.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*TNI to focus on local suppliers *

Fedina S. Sundaryani, Ina Parlina and Margareth S. Aritonang, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Thu, July 02 2015, 12:55 PM





Headlines News
President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo says the crash of an Air Force C-130 Hercules in Medan, North Sumatra, is a sign that the country must start building and maintaining its own defense industry.

Jokowi said on Wednesday that he had already ordered the Defense Ministry and the Indonesian military (TNI) to reorganize the management and procurement of military equipment.

“We can no longer afford simply to buy military equipment, we must now move to organizing the weapons and military equipment industry; from design and production to operations and maintenance,” he said after a commemoration of the National Police’s 69th anniversary at the Mobile Brigade (Brimob) headquarters in Depok, West Java. “We must also dispose of all weapons and equipment that are obsolete.”

Jokowi argued that the country’s military could only be in full control of their weapons and equipment if they were designed and made domestically, instead of relying on foreign equipment, which was sometimes purchased secondhand. 

“I also want the TNI to implement a zero-accident policy when using military equipment,” he said. 

On Tuesday, the Hercules transport aircraft crashed on its way to Tanjung Pinang, Riau Islands, only two minutes after taking off from Soewondo Air Force Base in Medan.

The plane, which carried 12 crew members and at least 101 passengers, believed to be mainly families of military personnel, was built in the US in 1965, according to the Air Force.

Air Chief Marshall Agus Supriatna has confirmed that the pilot, Capt. Sandy Permana, reported technical problems and asked air traffic control for permission to return to base prior to the crash, according to Antara news agency. 

Agus denied that overcapacity was the cause of the crash as he claimed that a C-130 could carry passengers and cargo weighing up to 135 tons. Agus also confirmed reports concerning weapons in the aircraft that crashed; the weapons belonged to Army and Air Force personnel who were being rotated. 

At the Halim Perdanakusuma Air Force Base, Jokowi attended a military ceremony to receive the bodies of military personnel killed in the Hercules crash. The bodies — which had been brought from Medan to Halim aboard two Air Force aircraft — were officially handed over to their families.

“They died [in the line of duty], along with other passengers on board the Hercules C-130, and left us. We also mourn the loss of civilians in Medan caused by the airplane crash,” Jokowi said during the ceremony.

TNI chief Gen. Moeldoko, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and hundreds of members of the Air Force’s Special Forces (Paskhas) also attended the ceremony.

Meanwhile, candidate for the position of TNI commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo expressed his commitment to prioritizing the procurement of weapons systems and military equipment domestically.

“Procurement from abroad will only be done if [the country’s defense industries] are not able to produce the necessary equipment,” he said during a confirmation hearing at the House of Representatives’ Commission I, which oversees defense, intelligence and foreign affairs.

Gatot explained that he planned to only procure equipment from overseas if the foreign companies agreed to conduct knowledge transfers and joint manufacturing.

Defense Minister Ryamizard dismissed the idea that it was controversial for civilians to be carried on military transportation. “Civilians have always been allowed to use military transportation. It’s fine as citizens should all be treated the same and [being transported by the TNI] makes us closer to them. Taking a ride in a tank is fine too,” he said.
*
- See more at: TNI to focus on local suppliers | The Jakarta Post*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> SIGMA Light Frigate 10514



Fast progress.Finally we got an helicopter Hangar 

 Target locked,pew pew pew 
Credit in pic







MarveL said:


> Pak Moel diproyeksikan jadi Menkopolhukam kayanya



yuppzzz,si pakde sepertinya lagi demen ama jendral2...semoga duet pak moeldoko,sutiyoso dan pak gatot sukses


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Aerial Sniper of Indonesian Navy VBSS team onboard Sigma Corvette KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda 367 trains with Brazilian Navy VBSS team during UN mission off the coast of Lebanon.
photo credit : gusti_367

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhayangkara

Bennedict said:


> Hello fellow Indonesian bros, i'm a new member here. And i've been lurking in PDF for...few month.
> And i'll do my best to contribute in this thread and maybe this forum section


Welcome Mas bro'.. Nice to see more fellow Indonesian joining here..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Pindad FNSS Medium Tank (Indonesia-Turkey joint project)






Armata T 14 Russian Main Battle Tank






Which one is better in term of how they look like.........


----------



## initial_d

Indos said:


> Pindad FNSS Medium Tank (Indonesia-Turkey joint project)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armata T 14 Russian Main Battle Tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is better in term of how they look like.........


Armata turret looks so vulnerables, but pindad tank lack of proper protection weighting only 35 ton max, i hope we could develops active protection system like trophy or afganit to be installed on this medium tank, but i like the look of pindad tank more than the armata.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Sniper from kopassus 
Credit in pic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

initial_d said:


> Armata turret looks so vulnerables, but pindad tank lack of proper protection weighting only 35 ton max, i hope we could develops active protection system like trophy or afganit to be installed on this medium tank, but i like the look of pindad tank more than the armata.



The design of Pindad FNSS medium tank also incorporate amphibious capability in my opinion, 35 ton weigh tank is actually good for fast maneuver movement in town and cities and the ability to convert it into amphibious version. With development of anti tank missile, many tank is actually in risky mode, the attack will be coming from above. 

Turkey has so many information from Syria war since they support one of the faction there, we hope we can get many information regarding of tank effectiveness in Today modern battle from our Turkish friend in FNSS. Our Army staying in Lebanon can also try to have some information from Hisbullah regarding their battle with Merkaya tank that is so successful, and then pass the information to Pindad people. Note that our Army is in South Lebanon (Hisbullah home base)


----------



## initial_d

Indos said:


> The design of Pindad FNSS medium tank also incorporate amphibious capability in my opinion, 35 ton weigh tanka actually good for fast maneuver movement in town and cities and the ability to convert it into amphibious version. With development of anti tank missile, many tank is actually in risky mode, the attack will be coming from above.
> 
> Turkey has so many information from Syria war since they support one of the faction there, we hope we can get many information regarding of tank effectiveness in Today modern battle from our Turkish friend in FNSS. Our Army staying in Lebanon can also try to have some information from Hisbullah regarding their battle with Merkaya tank that is so successful, and then pass the information to Pindad people. Note that our Army is in South Lebanon (Hisbullah home base)


Does pindad medium tank can act as heavy ifv like merkava? I observe the engine placement is in the front, that mean there significant space in it's belly and rear. Are you sure this tank can swin in the water just like K-21 and BMP3??


----------



## Bhayangkara

Sure, I prefer of our medium tank design, I think it's very similar to the design of Leo-2RI revo. Except for the side hull, its looks like there's no protection. Perhaps if had been fitted with AMAP add-on armour its will look much better..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

initial_d said:


> Does pindad medium tank can act as heavy ifv like merkava? I observe the engine placement is in the front, that mean there significant space in it's belly and rear. Are you sure this tank can swin in the water just like K-21 and BMP3??



We dont know yet about the engine of our medium tank, I hope it is powerful enough as engine space is quite large. A slow tank is an easy target in city, fast tank on the other hand can hide into a building much faster in that kind of environment.

And in term of converting it into amphibious version is rather a business insight, trying to broaden the market of the tank. This thinking should be automatically inside Pindad management mind already, considering that our marine is one of the biggest marine in the world and our geographical landscape looks like (archipelago with so many rivers in each island).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

initial_d said:


> Does pindad medium tank can act as heavy ifv like merkava? I observe the engine placement is in the front, that mean there significant space in it's belly and rear.


Yah, if we look from the design that engine compartement is in front, but I don't see the entry access for personnel in the rear side,, or maybe I was wrong..


----------



## Bennedict

Hi guys, is there any news about Marine Corps getting more tanks and multiple rocket launchers? I heard we order BMD-4's.

This old news, about year ago :
*TNI AL Tambah 54 Tank Terbaru dan Roket Multilaras pada 2015*


By Dian Kurniawan
on on 17 Nov 2014 at 16:18 WIB


Share
Comment (0)
Liputan6, Jakarta - Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana TNI Marsetio berencana memodernisasi alat utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista) di tubuh marinir. Rencana ini untuk memenuhi Minimum Essential Force (MEF) korps marinir.

Menurut KSAL Laksamana TNI Marsetio, alutsista tersebut juga untuk menjaga kedaulatan dan keutuhan Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia.

"Tahun depan akan ada penambahan 54 tank terbaru serta roket multilaras," kata Marsetio saat perayaan HUT marinir ke-69 di Lapangan Tembak Bumi Marinir, Karangpilang, Surabaya, Senin (17/11/14).

Dalam peringatan HUT marinir ini, ditampilkan beberapa atraksi keterampilan prajurit. Antara lain tarian kolosal prajurit dan tarian nusantara dengan diiringi rampak bedug yang dipersembahkan jalasenastri marinir wilayah timur.

Menurut Marsetio, tarian kolosal tersebut mencerminkan bagaimana TNI AL mengangkat budaya maritim Bangsa Indonesia.

"Gambaran dari tarian kolosal tersebut sejalan dengan visi pemerintah yang ingin menjadikan Indonesia sebagai negara maritim terbesar dunia dan menjadi poros maritim dunia," tandas Mersetio.

Selain menampilkan tarian kolosal, peringatan HUT marinir ini juga menampilkan atraksi serangan kilat gabungan infanteri dan kesenjataan marinir, dancing tank, free fall 12 prajurit pasukan khusus yang melaksanakan kerjasama udara Canopy Relative Work (CRW) dan flag jump dengan membawa bendera-bendera satuan, bendera merah putih, bendera Mabes TNI, Mabesal, serta marinir. (Sun/Mut)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I almost never hear any news about BMD-4 ordered and to delivered so soon. Source from Wiki







*Russia*

*Russian airborne troops* – 60 vehicles were in service during 2012. In 2013, 10 BMD-4M vehicles were ordered for 608 million rubles, with the VDV planning to receive 1,000 BMD-4Ms by 2020.
The first production batch of the new armored vehicles BMD-4M and BTR-MDM "Rakushka" in the amount of 24 units (12 each) transferred to the Russian Airborne Troops on March 3, 2015. The Russian Defense Ministry is to receive more than 250 airborne troops’ combat vehicles BMD-4M and armored personnel carriers BTR-MDM Rakushka over three years under a contract.

*Potential operators*



Indonesia

*Indonesian Navy* – 54 BMD-4s on order with delivery due to commence gradually in 2015.


----------



## Bhayangkara

Bennedict said:


> Hi guys, is there any news about Marine Corps getting more tanks and multiple rocket launchers? I heard we order BMD-4's.
> 
> This old news, about year ago :
> *TNI AL Tambah 54 Tank Terbaru dan Roket Multilaras pada 2015*
> 
> Liputan6, Jakarta - Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana TNI Marsetio berencana memodernisasi alat utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista) di tubuh marinir..
> "Tahun depan akan ada penambahan 54 tank terbaru serta roket multilaras," kata Marsetio
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I almost never hear any news about BMD-4 ordered and to delivered so soon. Source from Wiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Russia*
> 
> *Russian airborne troops* – 60 vehicles were in service during 2012. In 2013, 10 BMD-4M vehicles were ordered for 608 million rubles, with the VDV planning to receive 1,000 BMD-4Ms by 2020.
> 
> *Potential operators*
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia
> *Indonesian Navy* – 54 BMD-4s on order with delivery due to commence gradually in 2015.


I don't sure about those BMD-4 will serve in our marines, since the BMD-4's roles is for airborne troops.. But I believe that news above is about additional order of BMP-3F which currently have serve in our marine corps. Or maybe some our friends here can give more accurate information regarding this.. [/list]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Additional BMP-3F for the marines if my memory is right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

_Pindad SPG-3 40mm Automatic Grenade Launcher. A licensed version of CIS 40 AGL Singapore. Mounted on tripods or any armoured vehicles.

Credit to original uploader

















SPG-3 can be seen mounted on Anoa APC.

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

*Arms modernization and military transformation in Indonesia*

Iis Gindarsah, Jakarta | Opinion | Fri, July 10 2015, 6:29 AM

The recent crash of an Air Force C-130B airlifter was the latest in a long line of fatal accidents involving the country’s military hardware. Between 2006 and 2015, there were a total of 18 accidents or an average of two incidents per year. These have caused huge material losses and most importantly, claimed the lives of well-trained military personnel.

This awful situation is dangerous to Indonesia’s security and stability. If the trend continues, it is likely to further degrade troops’ morale and weaken the military’s deterrence effect in key flashpoints and border areas — particularly in the Ambalat and Natuna seas.

Based on the Centre for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS) database per December 2014, the Indonesian Military (TNI) operates a total of 160 variants of weapons systems consisting of 64 land systems, 56 naval weapon systems and 40 types of military aircraft. There are, at least, two major issues relating to the current development of the TNI’s arsenal.

First, a close examination of their service records shows that overall 52 percent of TNI equipment has been operated for over three decades. While only 38 percent of the Air Force’s arsenal is over 30 years old, the Navy and Army, with respectively 59 and 54 percent, are at the top ranks in aging arsenals. Indonesia’s Marine Corps, for instance, still relies on a fleet of outdated PT-76 tanks for amphibious operations.

However, the fact that most of the existing armaments are aging does not instantly disqualify their use in future military operations. There are many operational factors that can affect the serviceability of weapons systems, including routine maintenance and overhaul, as well as the availability of spare parts and local infrastructure. 

Another crucial factor is the relevance of the existing weapons technologies with the military’s operational requirements. In theory, the deployment of military units depends on the nature of threat, terrain and weather conditions, as well as mission objective. According to Indonesia’s recent defense guidelines, the prospect of high-intensity conflict remains low in Southeast Asia in the near term. With that assessment and due to limited funding for new procurement, the TNI seeks to refurbish and upgrade the existing military systems it considers relevant for future operations, such as modified AMX-13 tanks, Ahmad Yani-class frigates and C-130H transport planes.

Second, a study on recent defense procurements highlights the slow pace of Indonesia’s military modernization. In the last 15 years, despite the acquisition of larger sealift vessels, the Navy could only procure seven ocean-going warships. Despite its ambition to operate up to 10 jetfighter squadrons, the Air Force had to take a long process to complete its Su-27/30 fleet and replace aging F-5 aircraft.

This modest progress is still inadequate to ensure Indonesia’s sovereignty over its vast archipelagic territory. As with the practice in many countries, the Defense Ministry adopts “threat-based” and “capability-based” defense planning. It has comprehensively outlined key military capabilities to anticipate and tackle a spectrum of actual and potential threats at perceived flashpoints.

Nevertheless, funding is the major obstacle slowing the pace of arms modernization in the TNI. All the time, Indonesian policymakers struggle to weigh a proper balance between “guns versus butter” in defense budgeting. Very often, the country’s defense planners have to adjust the existing procurement plans according to available financial resources.

Moreover, given the budget constraint, Indonesia has been relying on foreign loans for major defense procurements. Between 2009 and 2014, about 33 percent of the country’s arms imports were funded under the export credit agreement provided by the Russian government. While necessary, the funding mechanism as such entails complex bureaucratic red tape. This often prolongs the process of arms procurement and delivery, as well as complicating any negotiations regarding the transfer of technology to indigenous strategic industries.

Over the past 10 years, the Indonesian government has also tended to overvalue the “million friends, zero enemy” doctrine. This mindset further complicates strategic policymaking as the decisions on defense procurement have to take into account the impact of new weapons systems on arms dynamics and regional stability in Southeast Asia. In theory, the acquisition of any new arms is potentially disruptive to the balance of military power in the region. However, identifying the difference between defensive and offensive arsenals is increasingly difficult practice today.

With the increasing problems in the country’s maritime domain, both Indonesian policymakers and House of Representatives members have no option but modernize the military’s weapon systems. President Joko Widodo’s maritime aspiration is a powerful political commitment to accelerate that effort. Raising Indonesia’s defense budget up to 1.5 percent of GDP is essential to cover the costs of the TNI’s arms maintenance and procurement programs. 

Equally important is the “mindset revolution” (revolusi mental) in Indonesia’s defense planning. During his interview at the House of Representatives last week, TNI chief candidate Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo specifically underlined that the increasingly complex strategic environment requires the development of capable air and naval power. This is certainly a remarkable statement for an army officer, suggesting greater internal cohesion and aspiration for interoperability among the armed services.

Civilian leadership must also undertake similar mindset change. Rather than perceiving it as routine spending, both executive and legislative officials must ponder weapons procurement as a long-term investment to safeguard the country’s huge economic interests and overall development. This way, military transformation will eventually take place in Indonesia.
__________________________

_The writer is defense expert at the Centre for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS), Jakarta._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

faries said:


> *Arms modernization and military transformation in Indonesia*
> 
> _The writer is defense expert at the Centre for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS), Jakarta._



source nya kelupaan mas bra... Arms modernization and military transformation in Indonesia | The Jakarta Post







Sea Platforms
*Indonesian Navy details capabilities of new OSV*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
08 July 2015





_The Indonesian Navy's first new oceanographic offshore support vessel (OSV), KRI (933). Source: Office of Communications, Indonesian Navy
_
*Key Points*

The Indonesian Navy has revealed systems details for its new survey ship programme
Indonesia is procuring two 60 m OSVs from French shipbuilder OCEA SA, under a USD100 million October 2013 contract

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has provided further details of the survey capabilities of its first new oceanographic offshore support vessel (OSV), KRI _Rigel_ (933).

The details were released in the July 2015 edition of a quarterly staff newsletter published by the TNI-AL's communications office, _Cakrawala_ .

The capabilities will include an autonomous underwater vehicle (AUV) and a remotely operated vehicle (ROV) able to collect samples from the ocean floor.

_Rigel_ is the first of two 60 m OSVs ordered from French shipbuilder OCEA SA under a USD100 million contract signed in October 2013.

The OSVs are powered by two MTU 8V 4000 M53 engines driving two fixed-pitch propellers. The vessels have a top speed of 14 kt and a standard range of 4,400 n miles at 12 kt, and can operate in up to Sea State Six. They can accommodate a crew of 30 and 16 mission personnel at sea for 20 days. The OSVs carry one Rheinmetall 20 mm main gun and two stern-facing 12.7 mm machine guns.

Survey equipment includes Kongsberg's EA 600 single-beam echo sounder, and the company's EM 2040 and EM 302 multibeam systems. The survey suite enables detection of underwater objects and keel clearance (among other hydrographic functions) at the TNI-AL's naval bases.

The vessel is also equipped with Kongsberg GeoAcoustics' Sonar 2094 side-scan sonar system for underwater mapping.

The AUV capability is provided by Kongsberg Maritime's Hugin 1000, which is capable of performing high-speed survey missions at depths of up to 1,000 m. _Rigel_ is equipped with one Ocean Modules' V8 ROV, which is fitted with a manipulator arm that can collect underwater samples for analysis.

_IHS Jane's_ understands that _Rigel_ is currently based with the TNI-AL's Military Sealift Command (KOLINLAMIL) in Tanjung Priok, North Jakarta.. The vessel is scheduled to be joined by sister ship KRI _Spica_ (934) in September 2015.

Indonesian Navy details capabilities of new OSV - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

MarveL said:


> source nya kelupaan mas bra...



I'm sorry for forgetting it's source, just in hurry prepare something for my boss this morning


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Indonesian Air Force plans to replace C-130 Hercules *
Posted by Maki Catama on 8:05 PM 




The Boeing C-17 Globemaster III (left), the Lockheed Martin C-130J Super Hercules (middle), and the Airbus Military A400M Atlas (right).

JAKARTA --- Indonesian Air Force Chief of Staff, Air Marshal Agus Supriatna, revealed that he has conducted a study to replace Hercules aircraft with new transport aircraft.

"We have conducted a study to replace C-130 Hercules aircraft with the new ones either from France, the United States, or Russia, but the replacement depends on the government," Supriatna stated at the Cilangkap Air Force Headquarters in East Jakarta on Tuesday.

According to Supriatna, the result of the study has been submitted to the Ministry of Defense to arrive at a decision on whether to replace the Hercules aircraft with the new transport aircraft.

* "Our 2015-2019 strategic plan is to replace the F5 jet fighters and to procure heavy transport aircraft, heavy transport helicopters, and large transport helicopters," he affirmed.*

When contacted separately, Defense Ministry's Head of Public Communication Brigadier General Jundan Eko Bintoro justified the plan to replace the Hercules aircraft with either Airbus A400M from France or Boeing C-17 from the United States, as the two types of transport aircraft have large capacity.

"The Airbus A400M and Boeing C-17 Globemaster are larger and newer, and the procurement is expected to be made during the period between 2016 and 2018," Jundan added.

Indonesian Air Force plans to replace C-130 Hercules ~ ASEAN Military Defense Review


----------



## initial_d

Reashotxigwin said:


> * Indonesian Air Force plans to replace C-130 Hercules*
> Posted by Maki Catama on 8:05 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Boeing C-17 Globemaster III (left), the Lockheed Martin C-130J Super Hercules (middle), and the Airbus Military A400M Atlas (right).
> 
> JAKARTA --- Indonesian Air Force Chief of Staff, Air Marshal Agus Supriatna, revealed that he has conducted a study to replace Hercules aircraft with new transport aircraft.
> 
> "We have conducted a study to replace C-130 Hercules aircraft with the new ones either from France, the United States, or Russia, but the replacement depends on the government," Supriatna stated at the Cilangkap Air Force Headquarters in East Jakarta on Tuesday.
> 
> According to Supriatna, the result of the study has been submitted to the Ministry of Defense to arrive at a decision on whether to replace the Hercules aircraft with the new transport aircraft.
> 
> * "Our 2015-2019 strategic plan is to replace the F5 jet fighters and to procure heavy transport aircraft, heavy transport helicopters, and large transport helicopters," he affirmed.*
> 
> When contacted separately, Defense Ministry's Head of Public Communication Brigadier General Jundan Eko Bintoro justified the plan to replace the Hercules aircraft with either Airbus A400M from France or Boeing C-17 from the United States, as the two types of transport aircraft have large capacity.
> 
> "The Airbus A400M and Boeing C-17 Globemaster are larger and newer, and the procurement is expected to be made during the period between 2016 and 2018," Jundan added.
> 
> Indonesian Air Force plans to replace C-130 Hercules ~ ASEAN Military Defense Review



No one mention about An 70 and il-476??!!
I would love if those plane compete againts A 400


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

_Indonesian Red Cross and Kopassus along with articulated vehicle searching for any remaining civillian around damaged villages during 2010 Mount Merapi eruption.

credit to original uploader_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

initial_d said:


> No one mention about An 70 and il-476??!!
> I would love if those plane compete againts A 400



A 400 for me.


----------



## MarveL

THE BUZZ
*Indonesia Is Building New Military Base in South China Sea*





Zachary Keck
July 10, 2015

Indonesia is developing a plan to build a new military base in the South China Sea, according to local media reports.

On Friday, the _Jakarta Post_ reported that Indonesian officials are preparing a plan to build a new military base somewhere in the South China Sea, which has seen an uptick in tensions over competing sovereignty claims. The report said Indonesia’s Defense Ministry and the The National Development Planning Board (Bappenas) held a meeting on Friday to discuss the potential locations for such a base.

“Our meeting today is aimed at synchronizing our ambition to guard the national interest and protect the sovereignty of our territory,” Bappenas chief Andrinof Chaniago was quoted as saying in the report.

“The findings from the team will be conveyed to President Jokowi [Joko Widodo], who will make his decision. We hope that in the near future, the plan will be realized,” he added.

(Recommended: Exposed: Singapore's Aircraft Carrier in Disguise)

Among the places being considered, according to Andrinof, are areas in Sambas, West Kalimantan; Natuna Islands, Riau Islands and Tarakan, North Kalimantan.

Indonesia’s Defense Minister, Ryamizard Ryacudu, who previously served as Army Chief of Staff, expressed his support for the proposed military base.

“I previously worked in West Kalimantan and I believe that building a military base in that territory is a very good decision. We have natural resources that we need to guard,” he said, according to the report.

Indonesia isn’t an official participant in the South China Sea disputes, however, in the past China's nine-dash line maps of sovereignty have included Indonesia’s Natuna Islands. This has been met by sharp rebukes from Indonesian officials.

(Recommended: Asia Beware: China Unveils New Island Storming Warships)

“China has claimed Natuna waters as their territorial waters. This arbitrary claim is related to the dispute over Spratly and Paracel Islands between China and the Philippines. This dispute will have a large impact on the security of Natuna waters,” assistant deputy to the chief security minister for defense strategic doctrine, Commodore Fahru Zaini said, in March of last year during a trip to the Natuna area.

He added: “What China has done is related to the territorial zone of the Unitary Republic of Indonesia. Therefore, we have come to Natuna to see the concrete strategy of the main component of our defense, namely the National Defense Forces (TNI).”



Around the same time, Indonesia’s Military Chief General Moeldoko took to the_Wall Street Journal_ to blast China’s claims. “Indonesia is dismayed… that China has included parts of the Natuna Islands within the nine-dash line, thus apparently claiming a segment of Indonesia's Riau Islands province as its territory,” Moeldoko wrote.

(Recommended: China's New Trump Card in the South China Sea)

He went on to write: “The Indonesian military has decided to strengthen its forces on Natuna. We will need also to prepare fighter planes to meet any eventuality stemming from heightened tensions on one of the world's key waterways.”

More recently, in February of this year, General Moeldoko referred to the South China Sea as a potential flashpoint. “In the future, we expect that the South China Sea will be a flash point. So a task force, such as the Kogabwilhan, will be very important,” Moeldoko said in an interview.

Indonesia’s popular president, Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, has also waded into the dispute from time to time. For example, just before a trip to Japan and China in March of this year, Jokowi said “The ‘nine-dashed line’ that China says marks its maritime border has no basis in any international law.”

Outside observers have regularly pegged Indonesia as a potential leader of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), and the organization’s secretariat is indeed located in the country. Thus, Indonesia’s position on the South China Sea dispute carries particular weight.

However, Indonesia has tried to take a balanced approach on the issue, and Jokowi reaffirmed in March that Indonesia seeks to remain an "honest broker" in the dispute.

_Zachary Keck is managing editor of _The National Interest_. _


_Indonesia Is Building New Military Base in South China Sea | The National Interest Blog_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

[Old and New] Indonesian Navy tall ship

*~ The Old ~*





Name: KRI Dewaruci
Builder: *H. C. Stülcken Sohn, Germany*
Commissioned: * 1953*
Status: Operational
Type: *Barquentine *
Displacement: 847 tons
Length: *58.3 metres* (191 ft)
Beam: 9.5 metres (31 ft)
Height: 36.5 metres (120 ft)
Draught: 4.05 metres (13.3 ft)
Propulsion: 1x 986 HP diesel, with a 4 blade propeller
Sail plan: 16 sails, 1,091 square metres (11,740 sq ft)
Speed: 10.5 knots with the engine
9 knots under sail
Complement: 81 crew and 75 cadets

*~ The New ~*





Type: *Brigantine*
Length: *78 meter *
Commissioned: *2017(planned)*
Builder: *Freire shipyard, Spain *
Price:* $70M*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

our Natuna water iso so vast, and 4 years ago I've a visit to some rig oil and hear from the worker that sometime plane from neighbouring country patrol in this area without any action taken. The rig oil I've visited is located near Vietnam rather than our closest supply support in Batam.

It's also many information that in Natuna underwater soil full of oil and gas deposit. It's good for our government to build new military base here so we can prepare early before tension of the area going up and other parties will danger our national interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

[Old and New] Indonesian Navy patrol boat

*~ The Old ~*





Builder: * Walkers Limited, Australia *
Launched: 10 April 1968
Commissioned: 16 August *1968*
Decommissioned: 15 June 1984
Fate: Sold to Indonesian Navy
Name: *KRI Siada*
Acquired: 22 February *1985 *
Status: Active
Class and type: *Attack class patrol boat*
Displacement: *100 tons* standard, 146 tons full load
Length: *32.8 m*
Propulsion: 2 × 16-cylinder Paxman YJCM diesel engines
3,460 shp (2,580 kW)
Speed: 24 knots (44 km/h; 28 mph)
Range: 1,200 nautical miles (2,200 km; 1,400 mi) at 13 knots (24 km/h; 15 mph)
Complement: 3 officers, 16 sailors
Armament: 1 × Bofors 40 mm gun
2 × .50 calibre M2 Browning machine guns


*~ The Old ~*




Builder: *Bellingham Shipyards Co, USA*
Laid down: 7 January 1954
Launched: 13 August 1954
Commissioned: *20 October 1955 *
Decommissioned: 15 December 1970
Fate: Sold to the Republic of Singapore, August 1979
Career (Singapore)
Name: RSS Jupiter (102)
Acquired: August 1979
Struck: September 2001
Fate: Sold to Indonesia, 21 March 2002
Career (Indonesia)
Name: * KRI Cucut 866 *
Acquired: 21 March 2002
Status: active
Class and type: *Patrol boat*
Displacement: *419 t*
Length: *44 m *
Propulsion: 2 × 880 bhp (656 kW) General Motors diesel engines, 2 shafts
Speed: 12.8 knots (23.7 km/h; 14.7 mph)
Complement: 40
Armament: • 1 × single 20 mm gun
• 2 × .50 calibre machine guns
• 1 × 81 mm mortar


*~ The New ~*





Builders: *PT Palindo Marine, Indonesia*
Class and type: *Missile boat*
Name: *KRI Kujang*
Launched: April 2011
Commissioned: Februari *2012*
Displacement: *250 tons *
Length: *44 m*
Propulsion: 3×MAN V12 total power 1.800hp
Speed: 30 knots (56 km/h; 35 mph)[1]
Complement: 35
Cost: *$750.000*
Sensors and
processing systems:

Sewaco CMS
TR-47C Tracking Radar
SR-47AG Searching Radar
Armament:

1×30mm NG-18 CIWS
2×20mm Denel Vektor GI-2
2×C-705 AShM


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Comment:*
Some people often criticize the Navy for inducing KCR-40 missile boats in large number (we have 8 units now + 3 patrol derivative units and plan to add more of this type in the near future) arguing that we need larger vessel, at least KCR-60.

But realistically, seeing the current state of Indonesian navy that still operating 1950s boats, which is much older with lot less fire power, i think it's a wise move to add more of this type, at least until we replace all the older and less capable vessels, which is quite many.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Army Anoa APC and US Army Stryker IFV during Garuda Shield 2014 joint military exercise between Indonesian Army Raider Infantry and US Stryker Brigades Combat Team.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New camo + new black text colour for marine armor vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

pr1v4t33r said:


> [Old and New] Indonesian Navy tall ship
> 
> *~ The New ~*
> View attachment 236598
> 
> 
> Type: *Brigantine*
> Length: *78 meter *
> Commissioned: *2017(planned)*
> Builder: *Freire shipyard, Spain *
> Price:* $70M*


Sorry, slight correction to the specifications, Sir.. For the replacement of KRI Dewaruci which being built by Freire Shipyard in Spain, it will have dimensions of 110 metres in length with capacity to accomodate 200 people on board, of which 120 are cadets in training..

Here's the ship main characteristics:
Length overall: 110 m
Beam: 12.6 m
Draft: 5.5 m
Complement: 80 crews and 120 cadets
Sails area: 3.351 square metres

(C) credits to various source.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

pr1v4t33r said:


> [Insaf & Tobat] Bulan puasa ternyata membawa berkah
> 
> View attachment 236735
> 
> View attachment 236734



New Camo?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bhayangkara said:


> Sorry, slight correction to the specifications, Sir.. For the replacement of KRI Dewaruci which being built by Freire Shipyard in Spain, it will have dimensions of 110 metres in length with capacity to accomodate 200 people on board, of which 120 are cadets in training..



Yes, I saw older source quoting 110m ship design, but the newer source i check saying 78m. Can someone confirm which design will we actually get? Program Modernisasi TNI AL Berlanjut




Reashot Xigwin said:


> New Camo?


Yes, with new black text colour.  Without the bright yellow text, now the camo can actually become useful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

salah satu tipe prototipe mobnas militer tahun 1979 . sayangnya berhenti gara2 urusan politik 






The Half-Ton Military Land Rover Custom, "Banteng Story"
















The_Half Ton_Military_Land_Rover_Custom___Banteng_Story_ - JIP : No Road No Problem

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

Old picture: Special Company Kuterinbat on Seroja Operation
credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KCR-40 class missile boat, fully equipped

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Behroz

Some images are not showing up, i think Links broken.


----------



## Behroz

pr1v4t33r said:


> which one?


Only Last one is visible.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Behroz said:


> Only Last one is visible.


i have reupload the pictures, hope that help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Behroz

pr1v4t33r said:


> i have reupload the pictures, hope that help.


Thanks its visible


----------



## faries

DHC 5 Buffalo, we get it secondhand from UEA as they bought 7 new CN-235 from IPTN in 1990. We bought 5 Buffalos and 4 NC-212 with cheap price and then rebuild it. It's used by Penerbad and Penerbal and officially retired in 2009.

*Specification of DHC-5 Buffalo*
– Crew: Three (pilot, co-pilot and crew chief)
– Capacity: 41 troops or 24 stretchers
– Payload: 8.164 kg
– Length: 24,08 meter
– Wingspan: 29,26 meter
– Height: 8,73 meter
– Empty weight: 11.412 kg
– Max. takeoff weight: 22.316 kg
– Powerplant: 2 × General Electric CT64-820-4 turboprop, 3,133 hp (2,336 kW) each
– Maximum speed: 467 km/h
– Stall speed: 124 km/h
– Range: 1.112 km at 3,050 meter (max payload)
– Service ceiling: 9.450 meter
– Rate of climb: 11,8 meter/second





















Source: indomiliter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

pr1v4t33r said:


> i have reupload the pictures, hope that help.



dont upload directly from kaskus. they wont show up.


----------



## faries

Ilyushin Il-14 Avia
Our Air Force (AURI, now TNI AU) operated 22 unit of this type in the past and use it as medium airlifter. Recent time only one unit remain as monument at Abdul Rachman Saleh Air Base Malang. In 2012 it's painted with Mario Bros livery, don't know what it means.

*Spesification of Ilyushin Il-14 Avia*
• Crew: Four
• Capacity: 24-32 passengers
• Length: 22,3 meter
• Wingspan: 31,7 meter
• Height: 7,9 meter
• Empty weight: 12.600 kg
• Max. takeoff weight: 18.000 kg
• Powerplant: 2 × Shvetsov ASh-82T 14 cylinder air-cooled radial engines, 1,417 kW (1,900 hp) each
• Maximum speed: 417 km/h
• Range: 1.305 km
• Service ceiling: 7,400 meter
• Rate of climb: 5 meter/second

old photo:















Recent photo:










Source: indomiliter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Behroz

MarveL said:


> dont upload directly from kaskus. they wont show up.


OP of thread also uploaded directly from Facebook, which are broken now.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MarveL said:


> dont upload directly from kaskus. they wont show up.


thanks. i didn't, i usually upload pictures directly to defence.pk server.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> New camo + new black text colour for marine armor vehicles



no,i don't like this one ...black text colour? glossy text colour still best,Why Hide? 













alesannya adalah ketika saya tanya salah satu personel marinir,beliau menjawab...musuh akan kocar kacir dan bergetar jantungnya ketika melihat tulisan marinir,makanya dikasih warna cerah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

anas_nurhafidz said:


> no,i don't like this one ...black text colour? glossy text colour still best,Why Hide?
> View attachment 236888
> View attachment 236889
> View attachment 236890
> View attachment 236891
> 
> alesannya adalah ketika saya tanya salah satu personel marinir,beliau menjawab...musuh akan kocar kacir dan bergetar jantungnya ketika melihat tulisan marinir,makanya dikasih warna cerah


because we love parade, thus parade will deter the region, so bright color on our weaponry is lovely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

pr1v4t33r said:


> Yes, I saw older source quoting 110m ship design, but the newer source i check saying 78m. Can someone confirm which design will we actually get? Program Modernisasi TNI AL Berlanjut


I see, thanks.. But I wonder, if there's really a change from the initial Design of 110 metres to 78 metres (this is very significant change to me), so why are they still choose the Freire Shipyard although there are other candidates
who have bid for the same type even with more lower price.. Sure, it makes me curious.

And this is a list of the five final candidates who have participate in the tender :
1. Freire Shipyard, Spain.
(Ships offered 110 m, worth of USD 74.7 mil)
2. Icon Yachts, Netherlands.
(Ships offered 107 m, worth of USD 68.9 mil)
3. DSNS, Netherlands.
(Ships offered 96 m, worth of USD 75.9 mil)
4. Bumar SP Z.O.O, Poland.
(Ships offered 78 m, worth of USD 64.7 mil)
5. Ostilleros Gondad Shipyard, Spain.
(Ships offered 78 m, worth of USD 53.18 mil)

Yah, we need corrections here. May other friends here can give some clarifications regarding this.. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Credit to pandu


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bhayangkara said:


> I see, thanks.. But I wonder, if there's really a change from the initial Design of 110 metres to 78 metres (this is very significant change to me), so why are they still choose the Freire Shipyard although there are other candidates who have bid for the same type even with more lower price.. Sure, it makes me curious.
> 
> And this is a list of the five final candidates who have participate in the tender :
> 1. Freire Shipyard, Spain.
> (Ships offered 110 m, worth of USD 74.7 mil)
> 2. Icon Yachts, Netherlands.
> (Ships offered 107 m, worth of USD 68.9 mil)
> 3. DSNS, Netherlands.
> (Ships offered 96 m, worth of USD 75.9 mil)
> 4. Bumar SP Z.O.O, Poland.
> (Ships offered 78 m, worth of USD 64.7 mil)
> 5. Ostilleros Gondad Shipyard, Spain.
> (Ships offered 78 m, worth of USD 53.18 mil)
> 
> Yah, we need corrections here. May other friends here can give some clarifications regarding this.. Thanks in Advance.



If this information are both true, then maybe we choose the lowest bid from Ostilleros, spain with 78m design. Otherwise, there must be error somewhere in the report.




anas_nurhafidz said:


> no,i don't like this one ...black text colour? glossy text colour still best,Why Hide? alesannya adalah ketika saya tanya salah satu personel marinir,beliau menjawab...musuh akan kocar kacir dan bergetar jantungnya ketika melihat tulisan marinir, makanya dikasih warna cerah





faries said:


> because we love parade, thus parade will deter the region, so bright color on our weaponry is lovely



Mungkin ada perubahan doktrin penggelaran operasi marinir. Dulu orientasi operasi marinir hanya di dalam negeri, jadi pake warna kuning cerah alasanya kaya yang dibilang personil marinir itu...musuh akan kocar kacir dan bergetar jantungnya ketika melihat tulisan marinir, makanya dikasih warna cerah  Soalnya lawannya cuma sekelas separatis ato teroris di dalam negeri.

Mungkin sekarang sudah ada pergesaran pradigma akan kemungkinan penggelaran marinir ke teritory negara musuh yang nggak tau dan nggak takut dengan reputasi marinir, jadi harus lebih hati2 dan waspada.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Police Sabhara unit guarding a checkpoint in Poso, Central Sulawesi.
Photo credit : briptu_kifli

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MacanJawa

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Indonesian Police Sabhara unit guarding a checkpoint in Poso, Central Sulawesi.
> Photo credit : briptu_kifli
> 
> View attachment 236944
> 
> View attachment 236946
> 
> View attachment 236947
> 
> View attachment 236949
> 
> View attachment 236950



looks like wearing plate carrier without plate


----------



## MarveL

enih pada ga mudik ape ye?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Klewang Deck in progress (nyolong dr Bak Audrey)





Sea Trial ready in 2016:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhayangkara

MarveL said:


> enih pada ga mudik ape ye?


hehe.. Boro-boro mudik, Lha wong lebaran aja tetep dines mas. 
btw, mas sendiri ga mudik??



Reashot Xigwin said:


> Klewang Deck in progress (nyolong dr Bak Audrey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sea Trial ready in 2016:


Lumayan dah ada kemajuan, semoga bisa tepat waktu.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Bhayangkara said:


> hehe.. Boro-boro mudik, Lha wong lebaran aja tetep dines mas.
> btw, mas sendiri ga mudik??
> 
> 
> Lumayan dah ada kemajuan, semoga bisa tepat waktu.


Zaman orang sibuk mudik klo anggota justru lagi sibuk2nya ngepam ya mas


----------



## Bhayangkara

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Zaman orang sibuk mudik klo anggota justru lagi sibuk2nya ngepam ya mas


Aduh, maaf jangan salah sangka dulu mas. 
Maksud saya dines kerja lembur, kebetulan di tempat kerja saya lagi banyak tugas yg ga bisa ditinggalin. Dan saya cuma karyawan biasa kok mas, lebih tepatnya kuli kontrak, bukan anggota. Hehehe..


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

MarveL said:


> enih pada ga mudik ape ye?


No mudik for me.i'm betawi (betah di wilayah)


----------



## faries

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Klewang Deck in progress (nyolong dr Bak Audrey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sea Trial ready in 2016:


can you re-upload the picture above, please? the link is broken. thank you.


----------



## katarabhumi

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Klewang Deck in progress (nyolong dr Bak Audrey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sea Trial ready in 2016:



I hope the picture is taken months ago.. Can't wait.


----------



## Bennedict

_Indonesian National Police's small arms and rifles.

Credt to original uploader.




Police personnel from Mobile Brigade (Paramilitary) deployed to guard critical and vital areas around Jakarta during 2014 Presidential Election. Here we can see they using AK-101/102, some with grenade launcher.





Police Special Detachment 88 Anti-terror deployed to crack suspected terrorist hideout, here we can see they using M4 Carbine, and two guys on the left using Pindad SS-1 rifle.








Police paramilitary in search of Poso terrorist group. All seems to using AK-101/102.





Heavy-armed police unit securing an office, with M4 and Steyr AUG.





Police squad seen using SS1-R5 Raider, a necked up SS1 with 7.62 rounds.
_
Keren nih kalo Brimob pake AK-101


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bennedict

Re-militarization of Police 

All credits given to their original uploader






_New BDU camo for Police paramilitary_
_




Counter-guerilla on the move





Old pic of Indonesian Mobile Brigade paramilitary. Since the creation of Indonesia, the police is the part of Armed Forces (TNI). But then both institution separated and the Paramilitary isn't allowed to use its camo.





Old uniform, taken from police unit at Indonesian Military operations in Aceh. 









The man in the middle is Basuki Cahaya Purnama (Ahok), governor of Jakarta.



_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Klewang Deck in progress (nyolong dr Bak Audrey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sea Trial ready in 2016:


In 2016 we launch 2 toys...PKR 10514 and this one


----------



## radialv

anas_nurhafidz said:


> In 2016 we launch 2 toys...PKR 10514 and this one


i'm affraid first PKR will be launch in 2017 as well as first Chang bogo class


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

faries said:


> can you re-upload the picture above, please? the link is broken. thank you.



No problems here I can still view it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Bhayangkara said:


> hehe.. Boro-boro mudik, Lha wong lebaran aja tetep dines mas.
> btw, mas sendiri ga mudik??



on the way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Police Ranger Regiment, East Kalimantan Police Department.
photo credit : e.a.biantioro19_2009

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

MarveL said:


> on the way


Mantap! Klo gitu selamat jalan aja mas, semoga lancar selama dalam perjalanan..


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Out of topic

Kenapa ya? Saya sering liat di fb atau grup fb atau fp di fb atau blog militer dll sering repost ulang foto2 yg ada disini,bahkan foto ajah ampe dijadikan artikel.apa mereka memang org2 sini atau mereka silent reader disini?


----------



## Indos

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Out of topic
> 
> Kenapa ya? Saya sering liat di fb atau grup fb atau fp di fb atau blog militer dll sering repost ulang foto2 yg ada disini,bahkan foto ajah ampe dijadikan artikel.apa mereka memang org2 sini atau mereka silent reader disini?



Silent reader tentunya, ini platform cukup influential, kejadian di Turkey soal Ugyur sepertinya berasal dari informasi dari sini. Bagus kalau banyak reader dari kalangan wartawan. 

PDF member juga ada yg berasal dari inteligence Amerika langsung, dan menjadi member atas nama institusi. Ini pertanda bahwa PDF bukan sebatas forum biasa. 








PDF member

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

radialv said:


> i'm affraid first PKR will be launch in 2017 as well as first Chang bogo class


why so? From the last update, we know that PKR project development goes on smoothly and seems on schedule.


----------



## Bennedict

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Out of topic
> 
> Kenapa ya? Saya sering liat di fb atau grup fb atau fp di fb atau blog militer dll sering repost ulang foto2 yg ada disini,bahkan foto ajah ampe dijadikan artikel.apa mereka memang org2 sini atau mereka silent reader disini?


Iya tuh mas saya jg kadang lagi surfing blog militer ngarep nemu photo yang bagus, malah mereka dapetnya dari sini 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Indonesian peacekeepers in Lebanon
View attachment 237313














In Sudan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Aerostar and wulung on duty,finally we have UAV Squadron

Pangkoopsau I Resmikan Skadron Udara 51 Wing 7 | Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Military Expenditure by GDP








Satoru #iwata thank you for making* my childhood *a memorable one


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indos said:


> Silent reader tentunya, ini platform cukup influential, kejadian di Turkey soal Ugyur sepertinya berasal dari informasi dari sini. Bagus kalau banyak reader dari kalangan wartawan.
> 
> PDF member juga ada yg berasal dari inteligence Amerika langsung, dan menjadi member atas nama institusi. Ini pertanda bahwa PDF bukan sebatas forum biasa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PDF member


Ohh i see


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Bennedict said:


> Iya tuh mas saya jg kadang lagi surfing blog militer ngarep nemu photo yang bagus, malah mereka dapetnya dari sini
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Yg jadi masalah mereka mencantumkan kreditnya dgn id akun yg ada disini,bukan ke yg punya foto langsung


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*Indonesia military must review priorities*
Endy Bayuni

The crash of a C-130 Hercules plane in Indonesia on June 30 has again exposed the dire state of the country's military hardware: That it is made up largely of ageing weapons.

Air Force officials have insisted that the military transport plane, made in the United States in 1964, had been well maintained and airworthy, and that age had nothing to do with the accident. The plane was flying from Medan in North Sumatra to the Natuna Islands in Indonesia's northern-most frontier in the South China Sea when it crashed minutes after taking off, killing 121 people on board and 22 on the ground.






As investigations into the cause of the accident began, politicians and officials were already debating the pressing need for the National Defence Forces, or TNI, to modernise its weapons.


Exactly how antiquated TNI's weapons are was spelt out by Mr Iis Gindarsah of the Centre for Strategic and International Studies Indonesia, who said last week that 52 per cent of TNI equipment has been operated for over three decades. In an article in The Jakarta Post, he said 38 per cent of the Air Force's arsenal is over 30 years old; the Navy fared worse, with 59 per cent, and the Army, 54 per cent.

Indonesia needs to come up with a more transparent and predictable plan of its military development intentions... to allay concerns not only among neighbours who fear what a militarily powerful Indonesia means, but also among stakeholders at home.

It is hardly the posture of a modern Indonesian military for the 21st century.

But more money, as many politicians are advocating, isn't necessarily the solution when defence has already been consistently receiving the largest share of the government's budget in the last three years, taking over from the education sector.

President Joko Widodo's call to develop the national defence industry and cut the country's dependence on imported weapons may sound politically attractive, but it is an aspirational, long-term solution that doesn't address TNI's readiness to deal with immediate and medium-term challenges, which range from protecting the nation's borders, including its vast waters, and dealing with major disaster relief operations, to - as improbable as it may seem today - countering foreign aggression.

The challenge for Indonesia's defence procurement programme lies more in getting its priorities right and in getting politicians off TNI's back so that it gets to buy the weapons it truly needs, including getting right the specifications and the sources of such purchases.

Most of all, TNI needs to realign spending priorities based more on the nation's threat perceptions, and less on the internal politics between the three services.

In the past, the Army, the largest of the three, received the largest share of the arms budget. That may have been acceptable when TNI was still dealing with internal security. But this argument breaks down after the formal separation of defence and security in 2002, with the National Police taking the lead in national security.

As TNI focuses chiefly on national defence, it became clear that the Navy and the Air Force need to upgrade their weapons more urgently than the Army if Indonesia, an archipelago nation of 17,000 islands, wants to protect its vast territory effectively.

*MILITARY'S SHOPPING LIST*

Since 2009, TNI has already put in place an ambitious programme to modernise its weapons systems, targeting to achieve what it calls the Minimum Essential Force (MEF) by 2024.

The goal is to build a modern military which is able to deal with any threat across the vast archipelagic state. The somewhat- ambitious programme comes with a huge shopping list, including

180 jet fighters, 300 warships and 12 submarines.

The programme is divided into three five-year phases, with the first one completed last year.

General Moeldoko pronounced, before he stepped down as TNI chief this month, that he had overseen the completion of the first-third of the programme, leaving his successor, General Gatot Nurmantyo, with the task of implementing the next phase.

The MEF concept was drawn up in tandem with the defence White Paper, published in 2008. A plan by the Ministry of Defence to come up with a new White Paper, one that takes into account the changing geopolitical and security environment, by the end of 2013, has failed to materialise.

*REORDERING PRIORITIES*

While the shopping list under the MEF remains unchanged, TNI still needs to reorder the priorities of what it should buy first, for at least three reasons.

First, the emerging geopolitical and security environment is vastly different from the one spelled out in the 2008 White Paper. The rise of China can no longer be considered peaceful, considering the simmering tension over territorial claims in the South China Sea pitting China against smaller South-east Asian neighbours. The United States is already pivoting its military strength towards Asia, and the Philippines and Vietnam have been quick to align themselves with the Americans.

Indonesia can no longer assume that China would not try to assert its claim over the larger South China Sea, which would include the Natuna Islands. Recent spats with Australia, particularly over Asian asylum seekers making the crossing from Indonesia to Australia, suggests that TNI must also start watching its southern flanks more seriously. And there is also the recurrent tension with Malaysia over the Ambalat Sea, a territory in dispute between the two countries.

Second, President Joko was elected last year on a new vision of Indonesia as a "maritime nation" (implicitly meaning a maritime power) that seeks to protect the economic resources in and under its vast waters, secure the nation's maritime borders, and live up to its responsibility in ensuring the safety of international navigation through its waters, including the South China Sea. Mr Joko has stressed that Indonesia would use its diplomatic resources to help mediate conflicts in the South China Sea.

The "thousand friends, zero enemies" foreign policy concept of former president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono had somehow impeded TNI, if not madeit complacent, in its weapons modernisation programme.

The threat perceptions stipulated in the 2008 White Paper, which foresees no immediate danger of external threats, may have to be modified to take into account these two developments.

Third, Indonesia's rise as an Asian power necessitates a credible military force to supplement its political and economic strengths.

Indonesia's rise, which began under Dr Yudhoyono, is widely recognised at home and abroad. The current defence posture, however, hardly fits that of a rising power. Given Indonesia's ambitions to play a more active global role, commensurate with its size as the fourth-most-populous country in the world, it will need to have both the soft and hard powers at its disposal.

Budgetary constraints have inevitably affected TNI's modernisation, but there is at least a national consensus, even from traditional critics of TNI's past role in internal security, to gradually increase military spending. In spite of the increase in recent years, Indonesia's defence spending is still below 1 per cent of gross domestic product, much lower than those of almost all its close neighbours.

An initial goal to increase it to a modest 1.5 per cent last year has yet to materialise. The MEF programme hinges on Indonesia raising defence spending to this level and to above 2.5 per cent beyond 2019.

A greater challenge facing TNI is intervention from politicians, including, at times, the government of the day, in trying to dictate what the military should buy, based on political considerations.

A case in point was the contract to buy Sukhoi jet fighters from Russia in 2003, signed by then President Megawati Sukarnoputri, a decision that sparked controversy because it was considered to be more politically nuanced rather than based on strict criteria of what Indonesia needed.

Internal TNI politics appeared to have influenced the decision in 2012 to buy 163 Leopard tanks from Germany. The Army says Indonesia needs them because neighbours Singapore and Malaysia possess similar-class main battle tanks, but it is an argument that could have been easily countered by asking if these tanks were really a priority.

Existing threat perceptions dictated that the money would have been better spent on improving the Navy and Air Force capabilities.

When President Joko inaugurated Gen Nurmantyo as the new TNI chief last week, many took it as another sign of the Army's political clout. The job should have gone to the Air Force, but Mr Joko insisted that he was not bound by tradition to rotate the job between the three forces. Gen Nurmantyo was quick to allay concerns, and assured the House of Representatives during his confirmation hearing that he understood well the need to strengthen the naval and air powers.

A new and more updated defence White Paper, one that includes not only the shopping list of weapons, but also their order of priority, will go a long way in ensuring widespread support to build a modern, professional and credible TNI.


The writer is senior editor of The Jakarta Post newspaper.
Indonesia military must review priorities, Opinion News & Top Stories - The Straits Times




> Indonesia needs to come up with a more transparent and predictable plan of its military development intentions, including the current arms modernisation programme, to allay concerns not only among neighbours who fear what a militarily powerful Indonesia means, but also among stakeholders at home.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

_"Internal TNI politics appeared to have influenced the decision in 2012 to buy 163 Leopard tanks from Germany. The Army says Indonesia needs them because neighbours Singapore and Malaysia possess similar-class main battle tanks, but it is an argument that could have been easily countered by asking if these tanks were really a priority."_

I think our internal TNI is smart enough to buy Leopard to rebalance the capacity of our cavalery in southeast asia. The writer must see how our previous tanks (scorpion) look so fragile when paired with leopard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

*Unifil task force holds harbor phase training exercise*
Selasa, 7 Juli 2015 20:07 WIB | 1.152 Views
Source: Antara News






KRI Bung Tomo 357. (tnial.mil.id)

Surabaya (ANTARA News) - The Garuda Contingent XXVIII-H/Maritime Task Force of UNIFIL held a harbor phase training exercise in Madura Port, Surabaya of East Java Province.

According to a press release from the information officer of the task force received here on Tuesday, the pre-deployment harbor phase training exercise was held on July 4-6, 2015.

The training was attended by 106 Indonesian Navy soldiers and led by Commander of Bung Tomo-357 Indonesian Ship Colonel Yayan Sofiyan who also served as commander of Konga XXVIII-H/UNIFIL 2015 task force.

Several battle vehicles that joined the drill included the Indonesian multi role light frigate (MLRF) Bung Tomo-357 and NBO-105/NV-414 Helicopter of 400 Air Squadron of Navy Flight Center, Surabaya.

The crew of Bung Tomo held several simulations such as Visit Board Search Seizure (VBSS), Replacement At Sea (RAS), and firefighting and leaking deck operations.

The drill was aimed at enhancing coordination and cooperation in comprehending the procedures, tactical operations, and coordination with air personnel.

"The exercise prioritized personnel and material security, and thus, all personnel must comprehend their tasks and responsibilities during the drill. They should also re-study all material to hold smooth and secure operations and keep their spirits high," Sofiyan noted.

Additionally, Commander of Indonesian Ship Surabaya-591 Lieutenant Colonel Wawan Trisatya Atmaja visited the Gapura Surya Nusantara Port in Tanjung Perak of Surabaya to inspect the transportation arrangements for homecoming during Idul Fitri 2015.

The Eastern Fleet Command has prepared Indonesian Ship Surabaya-591 to accommodate people keen to visit their native towns from Tanjung Priok Port, Jakarta, to Tanjung Perak Port of Surabaya, East Java, on July 11, 2015.

The ship will carry people and motorcycles for reverse flow of Idul Fitri holiday travelers from Tanjung Perak, Surabaya, to Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, on July 21, 2015.

The Indonesian Ship Surabaya-591 can carry one thousand motorcycles and 1.5 thousand passengers on each trip. It takes 30 hours to sail from Jakarta to Surabaya.

(Uu.B019/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Pasukan Linud Dengan Kemampuan Khusus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Out of topic
> 
> Kenapa ya? Saya sering liat di fb atau grup fb atau fp di fb atau blog militer dll sering repost ulang foto2 yg ada disini,bahkan foto ajah ampe dijadikan artikel.apa mereka memang org2 sini atau mereka silent reader disini?


Sebaliknya mas, saya aktif di beberapa FB forum, beberapa foto yg saya upload disitu sengaja agar temen saya yg admin di AMDR gunakan utk posting disitu dan akhirnya kemudian muncul disini juga, 
Simbiosa mutalisme lah sesama memeber Indonesia saling berbagi utk di share bareng.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Sebaliknya mas, saya aktif di beberapa FB forum, beberapa foto yg saya upload disitu sengaja agar temen saya yg admin di AMDR gunakan utk posting disitu dan akhirnya kemudian muncul disini juga,
> Simbiosa mutalisme lah sesama memeber Indonesia saling berbagi utk di share bareng.


Rendang stronk?


----------



## faries

Mrs. Rini M. Soemarno greeting by Director of Pindad, Mr. Silmy Karim.





Our Minister of SOE, Mrs. Rini M. Soemarno trying Pindad's SS2-V5 rifle on her visit to Bandung. She also trying to operate Pindad's excavator.











Source: Kementerian BUMN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Pasukan Linud Dengan Kemampuan Khusus
> View attachment 237359


330th Battalion!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

*India Eyes Air-Borne Early Warning And Control System Export To Indonesia
*
Source : Our Bureau ~ Dated : Monday, July 13, 2015 @ 08:40 AM
India is in talks with Indonesia to export indigenously-made Air Borne Early Warning and Control System (AEWAC).

“The AEWAC exports would be the first major export of defense systems from India under Prime Minister led government and the move fits into the government’s push to reduce import of weapon systems and increase exports,” Dr Christopher Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO)Director Generaltold NDTV Monday.

“The government has clearly told us that expect technology and system that fall in the strategic we are free to export,” Dr Christopher said.

On being asked how he rated the Indian Private sector and its contribution to defense research and development, Dr Christopher said that for Make in India to be successful in defense systems with the private sector taking the lead “there is need to hand hold” the private companies. Development of defense systems is time consuming and costly. “The government could consider a fund to help out the private sector,” he said.

Source: Defense World via @supermarine at Formil Kaskus

maybe this one? via @r3zam4n at Formil Kaskus


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

next batch Caesar 155mm is on the way

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Recomended Sniper rifle from Weaponsystems.net???
Indonesia with SPR series

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nutuk

Indos said:


> Pindad FNSS Medium Tank (Indonesia-Turkey joint project)








Hello, during Idef 2015 held in Istanbul last May (when the agreement to develop the medium weight tank was signed) I had talks with the design crew of the FNSS Kaplan 20 seen in the picture above.

We had also a short discussion about the joint development of the medium weight tank and the team chief told me that the medium weight tank will be based on the Kaplan 20. I assume the chassis of the Kaplan 20 will be used as the Kaplan 20 looks quite different than the maquette of the medium tank you have posted

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## faries

Orientation for new member of Polda Aceh, they use hijab. (source: Antara News)


----------



## Indos

Nutuk said:


> Hello, during Idef 2015 held in Istanbul last May (when the agreement to develop the medium weight tank was signed) I had talks with the design crew of the FNSS Kaplan 20 seen in the picture above.
> 
> We had also a short discussion about the joint development of the medium weight tank and the team chief told me that the medium weight tank will be based on the Kaplan 20. I assume the chassis of the Kaplan 20 will be used as the Kaplan 20 looks quite different than the maquette of the medium tank you have posted



It turn out that the picture I had posted is actually the latest design for the medium tank, the design has similarity with previous Pindad medium tank design with several changes. As said by Pindad spoke person, the design that I have posted can still be changed as well, but it is likely to be a final design, or if there are changes happen, it will not look too much different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Newest photo from mr.jeff
Face to Face w/ Flanker Su-30MK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Finally...SETELAH MERESMIKAN GEDUNG SUBMARINE CONTROL SIMULATOR, KASAL MENYAKSIKAN DEMONTRASI SCS MILIK TNI AL




SETELAH MERESMIKAN GEDUNG SUBMARINE CONTROL SIMULATOR, KASAL MENYAKSIKAN DEMONTRASI SCS MILIK TNI AL > W E B S I T E - T N I A L > Seremonial

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia to retire military aircraft that are more than 30 years old: Defence minister

Indonesia will decommission all military aircraft more than 30 years old, the Defence Minister said on Tuesday, as part of a push to modernise is fleet after the crash of an air force plane killed about 140 people last month.
Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu declined to give details about how many aircraft would be retired or how much would be spent procuring new equipment.

"We have equipment that is 30, 40, 50 years old, planes and helicopters ... and we want to replace those with better aircraft," Mr Ryacudu told reporters after meeting the President in the capital, Jakarta.

_Indonesia to retire military aircraft that are more than 30 years old: Defence minister, SE Asia News & Top Stories - The Straits Times_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* India Eyes Air-Borne Early Warning And Control System Export To Indonesia *




DRDO's EMB-145SA AEW&C (photo : DID)

India is in talks with Indonesia to export indigenously-made Air Borne Early Warning and Control System (AEWAC).
“The AEWAC exports would be the first major export of defense systems from India under Prime Minister led government and the move fits into the government’s push to reduce import of weapon systems and increase exports,” Dr Christopher Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) Director General told NDTV Monday.



“The government has clearly told us that expect technology and system that fall in the strategic we are free to export,” Dr Christopher said.

On being asked how he rated the Indian Private sector and its contribution to defense research and development, Dr Christopher said that for Make in India to be successful in defense systems with the private sector taking the lead “there is need to hand hold” the private companies. Development of defense systems is time consuming and costly. “The government could consider a fund to help out the private sector,” he said,

(DefenseWorld)


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia to retire military aircraft that are more than 30 years old: Defence minister
> 
> Indonesia will decommission all military aircraft more than 30 years old, the Defence Minister said on Tuesday, as part of a push to modernise is fleet after the crash of an air force plane killed about 140 people last month.
> Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu declined to give details about how many aircraft would be retired or how much would be spent procuring new equipment.
> 
> "We have equipment that is 30, 40, 50 years old, planes and helicopters ... and we want to replace those with better aircraft," Mr Ryacudu told reporters after meeting the President in the capital, Jakarta.
> 
> _Indonesia to retire military aircraft that are more than 30 years old: Defence minister, SE Asia News & Top Stories - The Straits Times_



Including F-5 tiger replaced with SU-35 
All old amphibious tank with Bmp-3F
Van speijk class with PKR 10514
C130B to J super hercules
And many more


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Including F-5 tiger replaced with SU-35
> All old amphibious tank with Bmp-3F
> Van speijk class with PKR 10514
> C130B to J super hercules
> And many more




I'm a strong supporter for national defense industry.
- Marines should try to incorporate Anoa amfibi & SBS to their inventory, replacing old stock BTR-50
- Army should replace all the old armor vehicles with Anoa, Komodo, Badak & SBS
- Navy should replace all their old patrol boats with KCR-40, KCR-60 and their derivatives
- Navy should replace their old LST with Teluk Bintuni Class LST
- etc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bennedict

_Korps Pasukan Khas - (*Air Force Special Forces Corps*) is the Special Forces corps of the Indonesian Air Force(IAF) or TNI-AU in Indonesian. In Indonesia, this unit also sometimes called *Orange Berets* (Baret Jingga in Indonesian) because of the color of their service headgear.

Paskhas is trained to seize and defend airfields from enemy forces, and then prepare the airfields to be able to facilitate friendly airplanes to land. This capability is known as *Frontline Air Base Establishment and Management Operation.*_
_
Paskhas has the only IAF special forces and has many air-oriented combat abilities, such as* combat-control team, airfields control, combat SAR, jump master, or ground-forward air control. They can also operate as air traffic controllers (ATC).*
_





















_QW-3 MANPADS_





_Oerlikon Skyshield_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

(c) Jeff Prananda




(c) Jeff Prananda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bennedict

Happy Eid Mubarak!

Bonus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

For everyone who celebrate Iedul Fitri in this forum I would say Happy Iedul Fitri 1436 H, Taqabbalallahu minna wa minkum, Shiyamana wa Shiyamakum. Ja’alanallaahu Minal Aidin wal Faizin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bennedict

_Old Pictures of Indonesian Air Force F-16A painted with Blue Eagle color scheme for Jupiter Acrobatic Team._

_credit to original uploader

























_


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

C-130H Camo ex RAAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Training of Trainer for Terrex AV81? (picture from Kaskus @chendole)





(c) Military-Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

C130 Hercules A-1314, Interiornya tidak seperti hercules pada umumnya karena tugasnya sebagai angkut vip, kursi menghadap ke depan, toilet, oven, tempat cuci piring, LCD TV ada di dalamnya, yang paling unik yaitu adanya kursi menghadap ke belakang yang posisinya di paling depan kabin, asiknya saat pesawat full power untuk take off, badan harus ditahan agar tidak merosot







pr1v4t33r said:


> I'm a strong supporter for national defense industry.
> - Marines should try to incorporate Anoa amfibi & SBS to their inventory, replacing old stock BTR-50
> - Army should replace all the old armor vehicles with Anoa, Komodo, Badak & SBS
> - Navy should replace all their old patrol boats with KCR-40, KCR-60 and their derivatives
> - Navy should replace their old LST with Teluk Bintuni Class LST
> - etc


Agree with u...but if we talk about retired old aircraft (air force) it would be a big job for our ministry..check this

boeing 737 2X9 Surveiller (33 tahun)
Fokker F28 Fellowship (45 tahun)
KC-130B Hercules (55 tahun)
C-130H (36 tahun)
C-130B (55 tahun)
L-100-30 (36 tahun)
NC-212-100 (39 tahun)
CN-235-100/110 sudah 27 tahun
F16 Blok OCU sudah 26 tahun 
NAS 330J sudah 26 tahun
NAS-332 Super Puma sudah 28 tahun
N24A Nomad 30 tahun
NAS-332 Super Puma VVIP sudah 28 tahun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

Some pictures from Airliners.net, all picture belong to original uploader





PK-PLR (cn 382-4889) Seen here soon after beginning UK lease, still in basic Pelita colours along with PK-PLW, this Hercules later appeared in full HeavyLift colours and was used for the Oil Spill contract after a period in Cambodia with the UN. Returned to Indonesia in 1.94 and to the TNI-AU as A-1327 from 2.97





PK-PLR (cn 382-4889) After repaint from basic Pelita colours, during the Oil Spill contract period. Following lease, returned to Indonesia in 1994 and now A-1327 with the Air Force





PK-PLW (cn 382-4828) Pelita had a total of six L100s, of which two were operated by Merpati in a 97-pax config after modification by ITPN using B727 windows. The other four were all leased to HeavyLift in the early 90s, three later going on to the Indonesian AF and one crashing into the sea on take-off from HKG in 9.94. PK-PLW became A-1328 on joining the TNI-AU in 2.97





A-1321 (cn 382-4925) Joined the TNI-AU's SkU 31 in 10.80. Based at Halim and nowadays flies in semi-gloss brown/green camo. This serial was initially used by VIP Hercules c/n 4870 which changed to A-1341


----------



## faries

News in Bahasa Indonesia

*Ukraina Siap Laksanakan ToT Produksi Radar Bersama*




*Jakarta, DMC –* Meskipun situasi dalam negeri Ukraina sedang mengalami masalah atau konflik namun hal tersebut tidak mengganggu hubungan antara Indonesia dan Ukraina yang telah berjalan dengan baik. _Project_antara kedua negara tetap berjalan dengan baik. Demikian disampaikan Dubes Ukraina untuk Indonesia Mr. H.E. Volodymyr Pakhil saat melakukan kunjungan kepada Menhan Ryanizard Ryacudu, Jumat (10/7), di kantor Kemhan Jakarta.

Dalam kesempatan ini Dubes Ukraina mengatakan bahwa hubungan di bidang pertahanan dengan Indonesia telah berjalan dengan baik dan belum ditemukan masalah yang berarti selama ini. Untuk itu seperti disampaikan Dubes Ukraina bahwa pemerintahnya menyampaikan keinginannya untuk memperluas kerjasama dengan Indonesia.

Dubes Ukraina meyakinkan bahwa Ukraina adalah negara bersahabat dan partner yang dapat dipercaya di bidang pertahanan.

Saat ini di Kemhan terdapat _draft_ memorandum kerjasama di bidang pertahanan yang sedang dilakukan pembahasan. Untuk itu Dubes Ukraina memomohon dukungan Menhan agar dilakukan pembahasan lebih lanjut dalam waktu dekat. Disampaikan juga bahwa perwakilan delegasi Indonesia beberapa kali melakukan kunjungan ke Ukraina untuk melanjutkan _project-project_ yang sedang berjalan. Kerjasama yang telah berjalan diantaranya produksi bersama dengan PT Pindad di Bandung.

Ukraina menyatakan kesiapannya untuk melakukan transfer teknlogi dalam memproduksi radar secara bersama-sama dimana 60 % diantaranya dapat diproduksi di Indonesia. Untuk kedepannya Ukraina dapat memberikan teknologi tentang radar secara penuh.

Disela-sela kunjungannya kepada Menhan, atas nama pemerintah dan rakyat Ukaina, Dubes menyampaikan bela sungkawa yang mendalam atas musibah jatuhnya pesawat Hercules milik TNI AU.

Menanggapi hal tersebut, Menhan menyampaikan ucapan terima kasih kepada pemerintah Ukaina untuk simpatinya atas musibah jatuhnya pesawat Hercules TNI AU. Sementara itu di bidang pertahanan, Menhan menyetujui kerjasama yang telah dijalin kedua negara dan langkah-langkah yang telah dijalankan serta keinginan Ukraina untuk menjalin hubungan yang lebih erat dengan Indonesia. Semoga kedepannya hubungan kedua negara semakin baik. (ERA/ACP)

Source:
DEFENCE MEDIA CENTER / PPID


----------



## Saif al-Arab

It warms my heart when I see Indonesia moving forward as a country.

I wish that KSA, GCC and the Arab world as a whole increased our cooperation and ties with Indonesia, Malaysia and Brunei. We have very old religious and cultural ties aside from ancient trade relations.

Not only that but millions of Indonesians and Malaysians (South East Asians in general) have Arab ancestry and many South East Asians (mainly Indonesians from Sumatra and Java) also settled in Arabia and parts of the Arab world, mainly in Hijaz.

I just wanted to extend my greetings to the Indonesian users here and I at least am hoping for closer ties between the Arab world and South East Asia in the future.

Especially military cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New submarine control simulator from Rheinmetall Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*Jokowi set to install new Army chief*
thejakartapost.com, Jakarta | National | Wed, July 15 2015, 11:10 AM





_*Change of guard: *Indonesian Military (TNI) chief Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo receives the command baton from his predecessor Gen. Moeldoko during a job transfer ceremony at the TNI headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, on Tuesday.(Antara/Widodo S. Jusuf)_

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo will today inaugurate Army Strategic and Reserve Command (Kostrad) commander Lt. Gen. Mulyono as Army Chief of Staff, Army spokesperson Brig. Gen. Wuryanto has announced. Mulyono will replace Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo, newly installed as Indonesian Military (TNI) commander.

“It has been decided that Kostrad commander Lt. Gen. Mulyono will become Army Chief of Staff,” Wuryanto said as quoted by Antara in Jakarta on Wednesday.

He declined to reveal why Mulyono had been chosen, confirming only that President Jokowi would install the senior three-star general in his new position later today.

“We don’t know the reason [for Mulyono’s selection]; it is a presidential prerogative. The only thing I can say is that a senior three-star general has all the requirements to become Army Chief of Staff. He will be inaugurated at 1 p.m. today,” Wuryanto said.

After the inauguration ceremony, he added, Mulyono would attend a duty handover ceremony at Army headquarters on Jl. Veteran in Central Jakarta. The ceremony was initially scheduled to be held on Thursday.

“The duty handover ceremony with former Army chief of staff Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo – now TNI commander – will be held at 3 p.m. at Army headquarters,” he said.

Mulyono has served as Kostrad commander since Sept. 5, 2014. He is a 1983 graduate of the Armed Forces Academy (Akabri). Born in Boyolali on Jan.12, 1961, Mulyono previously served as Military Education and Training Command (Kodiklat) deputy commander from 2012 to 2013 and as Jakarta Military Area Command (Kodam) commander in 2014. (ebf)(++++)

Jokowi set to install new Army chief | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

pr1v4t33r said:


> New submarine control simulator from Rheinmetall Defence
> 
> View attachment 237654
> 
> View attachment 237655
> 
> View attachment 237656
> 
> View attachment 237657
> 
> View attachment 237658
> 
> View attachment 237659


The sub model on the LCD Screen looks like Germany type209 sub or S.Korea type209 copy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

cnleio said:


> The sub model on the LCD Screen looks like Germany type209 sub or S.Korea type209 copy



Yes, as it should. We have 2 units 209 class from germany and ordering 3 units changbogo class from korea.


Anoa APC, unit number *300* for MINUSCA mission




it's confirmed then, we already produce more than 300 units Anoa armor vehicles till today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*Australia-Singapore strategic partnership: the view from Indonesia*
July 15, 2015 11.56am AEST






This agreement covers a broad range of aspects; not only economic, but also foreign policy, *security and defence*, moving the relationship between Singapore and Australia from an initial stage of simple trading partners to closer investment ties.

Australia-Singapore strategic partnership: the view from Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesian new army chief of staff to improve soldiers` capabilities*
Rabu, 15 Juli 2015 22:19 WIB | 391 Views




Lieutenant General TNI Mulyono. (ANTARA/Yudhi Mahatma)
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - New Army Chief of Staff Lieutenant General Mulyono said after his induction here on Wednesday that he will focus on improving the capabilities of soldiers during his term of office.

"This will be done simultaneously with the former army chief of staffs program to consolidate the soldiers and improve their basic capabilities," he stated.

When questioned about his readiness to help ensure stable security conditions during the simultaneous regional head elections on December 9, he affirmed that the army will help in accordance with existing regulations.

"We are prepared. If we are asked to help, we will be ready. Security during the elections is of utmost importance," Mulyono emphasized.

President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) inducted Lieutenant General Mulyono as the new army chief of staff replacing Gatot Nurmatyo, who was earlier inaugurated as the new commander of the National Defense Forces.

Previously, Mulyono was the chief of the armys strategic reserve command (Pangkostrad).

_ (Reporting by Panca Hari Prabowo/Uu.H-YH/INE/KR-BSR/B003)_

_Indonesian new army chief of staff to improve soldiers` capabilities - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

The picture is painted scene of Indonesian exports based T-50i.






Federal Standard 595 Fed-Std-595 Color Specification, Fan Deck, Paint Chips

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Love this beautiful warship













pr1v4t33r said:


> New submarine control simulator from Rheinmetall Defence
> 
> View attachment 237654
> 
> View attachment 237655
> 
> View attachment 237656
> 
> View attachment 237657
> 
> View attachment 237658
> 
> View attachment 237659


Biggest simulator?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Can Indonesia Speed Up Its Military Aircraft Modernization?*
The country’s latest attempt may be more challenging than it looks.





By Prashanth Parameswaran
July 16, 2015





Image Credit: Flickr/Airwolfhound

Earlier this week, Indonesian defense minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said that the country would decommission all military aircraft more than 30 years old.

The announcement is not surprising. It comes just weeks after the crash of a C-130 Hercules air force plane killed about 140 people last month. The U.S.-made aircraft had gone into service nearly 50 years ago (See: “Indonesia’s Deadly Air Force Plane Crash”).

As I wrote then, this has predictably led to calls to speed up the modernization of Indonesian military (TNI) equipment. Some have urged the government to buy only new planes instead of relying on grants from other countries to purchase secondhand aircraft, much like the complaints heard earlier this year following an F-16 fighter jet malfunction (See: “Will Indonesia’s Fighter Jet Malfunction Affect its Defense Policy?”). Others, including President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, have used it as an opportunity to once again reiterate the importance of Indonesia striving for self-reliance in its own domestic defense industry (See: “An Indonesian Defense Revolution Under Jokowi?”).

To be sure, the spotlight on Indonesian military aircraft modernization and Ryamizard’s announcement regarding decommissioning are understandable given the tragedy that has occurred. But amid the hysteria over Indonesia’s aging aircraft, it is also important to properly contextualize the challenge so as to prevent misunderstanding and to manage expectations.

First, the assessing the capability of an aircraft – or any military equipment for that matter – by age alone is rather misleading. As I pointed out in an earlier piece, Indonesia is hardly the only country which buys secondhand aircraft, and its decision to do is partly because they are cheaper alternatives for a cash-strapped military that needs them badly and urgently (See: “Will Indonesia’s Fighter Jet Malfunction Affect its Defense Policy?”). Furthermore, an old aircraft can still be of use if it is properly maintained and serviced and if the necessary spare parts are available. The attention should thus be placed on Indonesia’s capacity to manage these aging aircraft rather than simply the fact that they are old.

Second, the scale of the aging problem in Indonesia’s military is far more extensive than is often appreciated and is therefore much more difficult to solve than it appears. In his announcement, Ryamizard did not say how many aircraft would be retired, merely referring to “equipment that is 30, 40, 50 years old, planes and helicopters.” But existing data gives us an idea of just how big this problem is. As Iis Gindarsah of the Center for Strategic and International Studies in Jakarta recently noted, a majority – or 52 percent to be exact – of TNI equipment has been operated for over three decades. Among the various services, the Air Force is actually in the best shape but still 38 percent of its arsenal is over three decades old (the Navy is at at 59 percent and the Army at 54 percent).

Replacing these aging aircraft is not easy either. As I have noted elsewhere, Indonesia’s military modernization has been progressing very slowly, which is the product of a myriad of factors including budgetary constraints and its procurement process. The Air Force’s slow struggle to replace its old F-5 aircraft is a case in point. While Jokowi has vowed to boost Indonesia’s defense budget to 1.5 percent of GDP from its current 0.8 percent as the country seeks to achieve a so-called Minimal Essential Force by 2024, it is unclear what exactly this will mean for the TNI in terms of its budget to procure new aircraft (“Will Indonesia Double Its Defense Budget in 2016?”). His plan to build up the domestic defense industry is a good long-term aspiration but does little to change this equation now. Ryamizard was also silent in his announcement about whether decommissioning old aircraft would mean Indonesia procuring more planes at a quicker pace to replace them.

Thus, while Indonesia’s latest plane crash should draw everyone’s attention to the country’s aging aircraft problem, they should also be aware of the complexities and trade-offs associated with procurement and military modernization more generally as the Southeast Asian state tackles this challenge.

Can Indonesia Speed Up Its Military Aircraft Modernization? | The Diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

My sincere apology to all Indonesian members here for the lack of contribution from my part. It's been a while now I mainly surfing on a smartphone with tiny screen keyboard. So I can only give thanks to you guys to keep up the spirit. 

Sekaligus juga mau ngucapin.. *Taqobalallahu Minnaa wa Minkum, Minal'Aidin wal Faizin, Mohon Maaf Lahir dan Batin* ... kepada semuanya.  






.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhayangkara

Sorry, saya cuma ingin mengucapkan "Selamat Hari Raya Idul Fitri" kepada rekan semua disini, mohon maaf lahir dan batin..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

katarabhumi said:


> My sincere apology to all Indonesian members here for the lack of contribution from my part. It's been a while now I mainly surfing on a smartphone with tiny screen keyboard. So I can only give thanks to you guys to keep up the spirit.


So do I my friend.. Because of lacks in experience and knowledge that I have, I can't give any contribution to this thread except only thanks which I can afford to give.. Sorry to you all..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

SELAMAT HARI RAYA IDUL FITRI 1436 H
Minal aidin wal faidzin
Mohon maaf lahir dan batin

Happy Eid Day to fellow Moslem brothers here.





photo : Police 2nd Inspector Cut Amelia, Aceh Police Dept.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

Bhayangkara said:


> So do I my friend.. Because of lacks in experience and knowledge that I have, I can't give any contribution to this thread except only thanks which I can afford to give.. Sorry to you all..



lol kalo situ kurang kontribusi lalu saya apa? padahal saya thread starter lho, malah ga pernah nge post lagi hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

nufix said:


> lol kalo situ kurang kontribusi lalu saya apa? padahal saya thread starter lho, malah ga pernah nge post lagi hahaha


^ ini pasti gara2 MEF 2 sepi - sepi aja ya masbro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

On board Indonesian Navy newest Hydro-Oceanography vessel, KRI Rigel-933
This is the first of two ships ordered by Indonesian Navy from OCEA, French. 
Ship sensors and equipment :
- Deep Water Multibeam Kongsber EM302 for deep underwater mapping to 7000 meter depth, 
- Shallow Water Multibeam EM 2040 for shallow waters mapping (0-450m depth), 
- Valeport Midas +606 Condutivity Temperature Depth (CTD) (up to 6000m depth)
- ROV (Remotely Operated Vehicle) with diving capability up to 1000m deep.
- Hugin 1000 Autonomous Underwater Vehicle (AUV) for automatic hydro-oceanography data collection.
The ship also equipped with 20mm gun for self-defense.

The 2nd ship of this class is expected to be delivered by August 2015.


photo credit : aloysiusalin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhayangkara

nufix said:


> lol kalo situ kurang kontribusi lalu saya apa? padahal saya thread starter lho, malah ga pernah nge post lagi hahaha


Waduh pak, justru berkat kontribusi anda yang sudah membuat thread ini, berhasil menarik minat rekan2 dari Indonesia untuk ikut bergabung memberikan kontribusinya yang sebelumnya mungkin cuma sebagai reader, itu sudah lebih dari cukup pak dan saya ingin berterimakasih untuk itu.. 



Jakartans@PkDef said:


> ^ ini pasti gara2 MEF 2 sepi - sepi aja ya masbro


Sepertinya sih begitu mas, mungkin karena di MEF-2 ini effort nya masih terasa kurang, makanya beliau jadi jarang muncul. Hehe..


----------



## initial_d

السَّلاَمُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَةُ اللهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُ

Kami menghaturkan; 
SELAMAT IDUL FITRI
1 Syawal 1436 H 

تَقَبَلَ اللهُ مِنَّا وَمِنْكُمْ صِيَامَنَا وَصِيَامَكُمْ وَكُلُّ عَامٍِ بِخَيْرٍ مِنَ العَائِدَيْنِ وَالفَائِزِيْنَ

Semoga kita termasuk orang-orang yang kembali suci, memperoleh kemenangan, dan diterima amalnya oleh Allah SWT,

شُكْرًا كَثِيْرًا..

آمِـــــيْنْ ...آمِـــــيْنْ ... يَا رَبَّ الْعَـــالَمِيْنْ

MOHON MAAF LAHIR & BATIN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Happy iedul fitri for All PDF member

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Met Idul Fitri juga bg yg merayakan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*'KF-X Project Could Come to a Dead End' *



An artist's depiction of the KF-X fighter when it is completed.
SEOUL, SOUTH KOREA
15 July 2015 - 12:45pm
Jung Suk-yee
The Korean Fighter Experimental (KF-X) project of the ROK Air Force could come to a deadlock without key technology transfers from the United States. However, the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) is claiming that it is not going to happen, because it has the option of technology transfer from a third country.

“The softest spot of the KF-X project is the export licensing policy of the U.S.,” said Choi Jong-kun, a political science and diplomacy professor at Yonsei University, on July 14, adding, “If Korea had to do it on its own due to a lack of technology transfer, the project would not be able to be completed as scheduled.”

DAPA signed an offset agreement in Oct. last year with Lockheed Martin to be supplied with key technology for the project. At present, the export licensing procedure is underway in the U.S. government. It is said that the U.S. government is unwilling to provide the four key techniques, including the active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar. DAPA said that it would meet the schedule by continuing to talk with the U.S. and cooperating with a third country just in case.

According to the professor, the U.S. might keep its key techniques to itself due to the presence of Indonesia, an Islamic country, in the project. “If Indonesia withdrew from the project in that state, problems could arise in the form of budgetary burdens and a reduction in the scale of the project,” he continued.

- See more at: Experiment Fail: 'KF-X Project Could Come to a Dead End' | BusinessKorea


----------



## nufix

Bhayangkara said:


> Waduh pak, justru berkat kontribusi anda yang sudah membuat thread ini, berhasil menarik minat rekan2 dari Indonesia untuk ikut bergabung memberikan kontribusinya yang sebelumnya mungkin cuma sebagai reader, itu sudah lebih dari cukup pak dan saya ingin berterimakasih untuk itu..



dulu saya bikin gara gara sub forum ini masih sepi indoneya, isinya cuma saya sama ReashotXigwin yang rajin nge post.




Jakartans@PkDef said:


> ^ ini pasti gara2 MEF 2 sepi - sepi aja ya masbro



Ga juga sih, MEF 2 lumayan rame kok sebetulnya, mungkin karena masih fase fase awal doang. MEF 1 mana ada PAL eek kapal kayak sekarang. Sebetulnya saya udah ga ngepost sejak setahun terakhir karena saya udah banyak kerjaan, deadline numpuk professor telefonin mulu hahaha. Ini juga nge forum karena ambil day off lebaran.



Anyway, selamat Idul Fitri all ! Mohon maaf lahir bathin.

4th KCR 60 is on progress

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

nufix said:


> 4th KCR 60 is on progress



super. infonya... mantap


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

nufix said:


> dulu saya bikin gara gara sub forum ini masih sepi indoneya, isinya cuma saya sama ReashotXigwin yang rajin nge post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ga juga sih, MEF 2 lumayan rame kok sebetulnya, mungkin karena masih fase fase awal doang. MEF 1 mana ada PAL eek kapal kayak sekarang. Sebetulnya saya udah ga ngepost sejak setahun terakhir karena saya udah banyak kerjaan, deadline numpuk professor telefonin mulu hahaha. Ini juga nge forum karena ambil day off lebaran.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, selamat Idul Fitri all ! Mohon maaf lahir bathin.
> 
> 4th KCR 60 is on progress


Bro...itu foto KCR60 batch selanjutnya? Saya denger akan dibangun sampe 16 unit? Berarti PT PAL lagi banyak kerjaan nh.PKR,SSV Pinoy dan KCR



Bhayangkara said:


> Waduh pak, justru berkat kontribusi anda yang sudah membuat thread ini, berhasil menarik minat rekan2 dari Indonesia untuk ikut bergabung memberikan kontribusinya yang sebelumnya mungkin cuma sebagai reader, itu sudah lebih dari cukup pak dan saya ingin berterimakasih untuk itu..
> 
> 
> Sepertinya sih begitu mas, mungkin karena di MEF-2 ini effort nya masih terasa kurang, makanya beliau jadi jarang muncul. Hehe..


MEF 2 memang sepi karna pemerintah skrg jga masih menunggu pesanan yg belum dateng,saya yakin mef 2 ramenya setelah pesenan selesai semua atau diujung pemerintahan si pakde



pr1v4t33r said:


> super. infonya... mantap


Mantap karna langsung bangun 4 biji (edann),yg kamrin pan cuma 3 biji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

nufix said:


> dulu saya bikin gara gara sub forum ini masih sepi indoneya, isinya cuma saya sama ReashotXigwin yang rajin nge post.


I see,, dan sekarang hasilnya sudah makin banyak member ID yg bergabung berkat thread ini.. 



nufix said:


> 4th KCR 60 is on progress


Tuh kan, sekalinya muncul langsung posting berita yg ga disangka-sangka., Mantap!


----------



## MarveL

ada yang "main" di papua?


----------



## Bhayangkara

anas_nurhafidz said:


> MEF 2 memang sepi karna pemerintah skrg jga masih menunggu pesanan yg belum dateng,saya yakin mef 2 ramenya setelah pesenan selesai semua atau diujung pemerintahan si pakde


Setuju mas, untuk tahun pertama memang masih tahap evaluasi dan penyesuaian, jadi tidak bisa berharap banyak akan adanya kontrak baru. Tapi mengingat akan adanya percepatan di MEF-2 ini, mungkin tahun depan sudah mulai dapat terlihat arah perkembangannya khususnya untuk AU dan AL, semoga..



MarveL said:


> ada yang "main" di papua?


Belum jelas mas, masih dalam penyelidikan. Semoga masalah ini tidak melebar..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*Can Indonesia Speed Up Its Military Aircraft Modernization?*
The country’s latest attempt may be more challenging than it looks.







Earlier this week, Indonesian defense minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said that the country would decommission all military aircraft more than 30 years old.

The announcement is not surprising. It comes just weeks after the crash of a C-130 Hercules air force plane killed about 140 people last month. The U.S.-made aircraft had gone into service nearly 50 years ago (See: “Indonesia’s Deadly Air Force Plane Crash”).

As I wrote then, this has predictably led to calls to speed up the modernization of Indonesian military (TNI) equipment. Some have urged the government to buy only new planes instead of relying on grants from other countries to purchase secondhand aircraft, much like the complaints heard earlier this year following an F-16 fighter jet malfunction (See: “Will Indonesia’s Fighter Jet Malfunction Affect its Defense Policy?”). Others, including President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, have used it as an opportunity to once again reiterate the importance of Indonesia striving for self-reliance in its own domestic defense industry (See: “An Indonesian Defense Revolution Under Jokowi?”).

To be sure, the spotlight on Indonesian military aircraft modernization and Ryamizard’s announcement regarding decommissioning are understandable given the tragedy that has occurred. But amid the hysteria over Indonesia’s aging aircraft, it is also important to properly contextualize the challenge so as to prevent misunderstanding and to manage expectations.

First, the assessing the capability of an aircraft – or any military equipment for that matter – by age alone is rather misleading. As I pointed out in an earlier piece, Indonesia is hardly the only country which buys secondhand aircraft, and its decision to do is partly because they are cheaper alternatives for a cash-strapped military that needs them badly and urgently (See: “Will Indonesia’s Fighter Jet Malfunction Affect its Defense Policy?”). Furthermore, an old aircraft can still be of use if it is properly maintained and serviced and if the necessary spare parts are available. The attention should thus be placed on Indonesia’s capacity to manage these aging aircraft rather than simply the fact that they are old.

Second, the scale of the aging problem in Indonesia’s military is far more extensive than is often appreciated and is therefore much more difficult to solve than it appears. In his announcement, Ryamizard did not say how many aircraft would be retired, merely referring to “equipment that is 30, 40, 50 years old, planes and helicopters.” But existing data gives us an idea of just how big this problem is. As Iis Gindarsah of the Center for Strategic and International Studies in Jakarta recently noted, a majority – or 52 percent to be exact – of TNI equipment has been operated for over three decades. Among the various services, the Air Force is actually in the best shape but still 38 percent of its arsenal is over three decades old (the Navy is at at 59 percent and the Army at 54 percent).

Replacing these aging aircraft is not easy either. As I have noted elsewhere, Indonesia’s military modernization has been progressing very slowly, which is the product of a myriad of factors including budgetary constraints and its procurement process. The Air Force’s slow struggle to replace its old F-5 aircraft is a case in point. While Jokowi has vowed to boost Indonesia’s defense budget to 1.5 percent of GDP from its current 0.8 percent as the country seeks to achieve a so-called Minimal Essential Force by 2024, it is unclear what exactly this will mean for the TNI in terms of its budget to procure new aircraft (“Will Indonesia Double Its Defense Budget in 2016?”). His plan to build up the domestic defense industry is a good long-term aspiration but does little to change this equation now. Ryamizard was also silent in his announcement about whether decommissioning old aircraft would mean Indonesia procuring more planes at a quicker pace to replace them.

Thus, while Indonesia’s latest plane crash should draw everyone’s attention to the country’s aging aircraft problem, they should also be aware of the complexities and trade-offs associated with procurement and military modernization more generally as the Southeast Asian state tackles this challenge.

Can Indonesia Speed Up Its Military Aircraft Modernization? | The Diplomat


----------



## Hakan

Eid mubarek

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

Hakan said:


> Eid mubarek



Eid Mubarak bro..., Taqabbalallahu minna wa minkum, Shiyamana wa Shiyamakum,... 

Indonesia & France sign up an agreement to develop uderwater nuclear power plant.













*Indonésie : Sabella, DCNS et EDF signent des accords autour de l’énergie et les EMR.*






Jakarta - Indonésie - Vendredi 13/02/2015 - Energies de la mer
DCNS, EDF et Sabella ont signé des accords le 11/02/2015, en présence de *Corinne Beutzé*, Ambassadeur de France et d'*Indroyono Soesilo*, Ministre coordinateur des affaires maritimes. L’ambassade de France à Jakarta mentionne que les trois accords franco-indonésiens MoU portent repectivement sur un échange d’expertise en développement bas carbone entre *PLN, EDF et l’AFD*, le second entre l’entreprise *DCNS *et le *BATAN* (agence nucléaire indonésienne) et le 3ème entre l’entreprise *Sabella SAS* et 2 entreprises locales (énergie marine).





Les EMR ont toute leur place dans l’archipel indonésien, constitué de 17 000 îles qui s’étendent sur un territoire maritime de 6.000 par 2.000 km.
*Sabella SAS *a passé un accord de partenariat industriel avec *PT. Prima Langkah Pratama*(PLP) et *PT Meindo Eland Indah* (MEINDO) pour commercialiser l’hydrolienne Sabella D10. Sabella SAS est en charge de l'ingénierie et de la fourniture de la turbine, PLP de la gestion de projet et de l'assistance technique, MEINDO de la construction des ensembles métalliques et des opérations de travaux en mer.
C’est une première signature importante pour Sabella dans son déploiement à l’international et un vrai succès pour l’équipe. D’après *Jean-Christophe Allo* directeur commercial de Sabella SAS, le marché hydrolien indonésien présente un potentiel supérieur à 5 GW. L’objectif de PLP, Meindo et de Sabella est d’implanter en Indonésie des hydroliennes de puissances allant de 50 kW à 2 500 kW afin d’exploiter les courants marins de ce pays ce qui permettra également de créer des emplois locaux importants.



L’accord a été signé par *William Papet*, directeur de PLP, *Jemmy Chan*, président de MEINDO et *Fanch Le Bris* directeur général de Sabella SAS qui a passé quelques années Hong Kong avant de prendre ses fonctions en 2014.
*Présentation de PLP et MEINDO*
Pt PLP, est une entreprise de services qui fournira des ressources humaines et assurera l’interface entre les différents acteurs, la coordination et le contrôle qualité des projets.
Pt MEINDO est leader dans la construction de superstructures au service de l’industrie pétrolière et dans la réalisation de travaux maritimes, offrira le site de construction, les équipements et les matériels navals. Elle s’occupera également du transport et de l’installation des machines.
L’hydrolienne Sabella D10 qui est en cours d’assemblage au 5è quai Est du port de Brest devrait être inaugurée en avril en présence de ses nouveaux partenaires indonésiens avant d’être imergée à Ouessant dans le Fromveur. Jens-Henrik Gadeberg responsable des ventes de MacArtney vient parallèment d’annoncer qu’il fournirait la connectique du raccordement pour raccorder l’hydrolienneICI.
Sabella SAS, entreprise basée à Quimper dans le Finistère est dirigée par Jean-François Daviaud. Le développement de Sabella D10 soutenu par la Région Bretagne, le Conseil général du Finistère, les collectivités locales de Brest et Quimper et l’ADEME dans le cadre des investissements d’avenir. Sabella bénéficie d'un contrat d'assurance prospection COFACE.
*Nouvel horizon pour DCNS avec Flexblue*




Pour* DCNS* la signature d’un accord avec le *BATAN* par sa direction des Energies et Infrastructures dirigée par *Thierry Kalanquin* ouvre de nouvelles perspectives au projet Flexblue lancé en 2011 par Patrick Boissier ancien PDG de DCNS. Formé à l’atome avec la construction de chaudières de sous-marins nucléaires, DCNS avait souhaité créer une centrale nucléaire sous-marine de 50 à 250 MW de puissance, baptisée Flexblue qui se présentera sous la forme d’un cylindre d’une centaine de mètres de long, de 15 à 20 mètres de diamètre et de 12 000 tonnes.

DNCS présente le projet de la manière suivante "Cette unité sera immergée entre 60 et 100 mètres de profondeur à quelques kilomètres des côtes. « Elle permettrait de servir des pays à la recherche de réacteurs nucléaires de petite et moyenne puissance pour quelques centaines de millions d’euros ».
*Points de repère
Géopolitique*
L’indonésie est le 4e pays le plus peuplé du monde et un partenaire important pour la France en Asie. Avec l’établissement d’un partenariat stratégique en 2011, le site du ministère des affaires étrangères français mentionne que les relations sont appelées à se renforcer à la faveur de l’évolution de l’Indonésie, pays émergent et qui s’implique dans les questions mondiales comme le changement climatique ou le G20. En 2011, *Pierre Lellouche*, secrétaire d’Etat au commerce extérieur de l’époque avait signé un accord relatif à la coopération dans le domaine de l’énergie et des ressources minérales qui est entré en vigueur le 1/07/2011. L'Indonésie est notre 4ème partenaire commercial dans la zone ASEAN.
Lors de son premier déplacement officiel en août 2013, qui visait à marquer la volonté de la France de donner un nouvel élan aux relations entre la France et l’Asie du sud-est, *Laurent Fabius* avait souligné que le développement de « nos relations avec les pays d’Asie du sud-est devait être placé au même niveau que nos autres grands partenaires asiatiques tels que la Chine, l’Inde et le Japon ». Les entretiens avec les autorités politiques avaient montré une volonté commune de mettre en œuvre concrètement le partenariat stratégique bilatéral signé en 2011. Le renforcement des relations économiques est une priorité, alors que l’Indonésie représente 40% du PIB de l’ASEAN. Actuellement des négociations sont en cours pour éviter à un ressortissant français soupçonné de trafic de drogue d'être exécuté. Il avait été décidé de développer la coopération en matière de lutte contre le changement climatique, dans la perspective de la conférence "COP21" de 2015 et de mettre l’accent sur la formation universitaire et professionnelle.

*Sources *: Ambassade de France en Indonésie, Ambassade d'Indonésie en France, Sabella, DCNS, Energies de la mer
La reproduction partielle ou totale, par toute personne physique ou morale et sur tout support, des documents et informations mis en ligne sur le site energiesdelamer.blogspot.com sans autorisation préalable et mention de leur origine, leur date et leur(s) auteur(s) est strictement interdite et sera susceptible de faire l’objet de poursuites.

Indonésie : Sabella, DCNS et EDF signent des accords autour de l’énergie et les EMR.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New submarine control center facility from Rheinmetall
This moving simulator module weighted at 85 tons able to simulate submarine movement up to 45 degree angle and can accommodate up to 15 person







Indonesian Air Force SF - Bravo 90






Kostrad Artillery Regiment with Nexter Caesar 155mm SPA






Soldiers from Airborne Infantry Battalion, Linud Kostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Army soldier from Kostrad 328th Airborne Battalion weaing local made SAKTI vest & rigs.

photo credit : dimasatriooo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

What type of this bike?


----------



## initial_d

anas_nurhafidz said:


> What type of this bike?
> View attachment 238976


Ural motorcycles, made in russia, its a copy of german BMW WW2 R75 motorcycles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Police Anti-Terror Task Force (Gegana Tier-1 operators)

photo credit : I.R

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Stealth aircraft is overthere

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

initial_d said:


> Ural motorcycles, made in russia, its a copy of german BMW WW2 R75 motorcycles


Thanks bro


----------



## MarveL

*KRI SULTAN HASANUDDIN 366
*

MBDA Mistral dalam peluncur Tetral laras 4, Jangkauan efektif 6 km
MBDA Excocet MM40 block 2, Jangkauan efektif 70 km
Oto-Melara Super rapid kaliber 76 mm, kecepatan tembakan 120 rpm,jarak maksimum 16 km (Posisi A)
2 x 20 mm DENEL Vector G12 (Posisi B)
3A 244S Mode II/MU 90 dilengkapi dengan 2 peluncur torpedo B515








_mata fokusss woiii......_


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Stealth aircraft is overthere
> View attachment 239057


"Ndan! itu mangga kliatannya udah mateng.."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

Mumpung masih liburan... intermezo...
















mangaku.web.id

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesia to add more fregat (4 unit of PKR 10514) to replace old warship

TNI AL Pesan 4 Tambahan Kapal Frigate Sigma » JakartaGreater



MarveL said:


> *KRI SULTAN HASANUDDIN 366
> *
> 
> MBDA Mistral dalam peluncur Tetral laras 4, Jangkauan efektif 6 km
> MBDA Excocet MM40 block 2, Jangkauan efektif 70 km
> Oto-Melara Super rapid kaliber 76 mm, kecepatan tembakan 120 rpm,jarak maksimum 16 km (Posisi A)
> 2 x 20 mm DENEL Vector G12 (Posisi B)
> 3A 244S Mode II/MU 90 dilengkapi dengan 2 peluncur torpedo B515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _mata fokusss woiii......_


Love that beautiful warship (auto focus mode off)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit due to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Ready for bad guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*The Global Arms Market and Commoditization*
Southeast Asia is an interesting case study to explore trends in international weapons trade.

By Richard A. Bitzinger
June 10, 2015
890
39
9
26
*964* Shares
*7* Comments
Is the global arms market becoming increasingly “commoditized”? Commoditization refers to an economic situation marked by an almost total lack of meaningful differentiation between competing products, and when they are instead sold almost entirely on the basis of price. Commoditized products are characterized by standardized, common technology or attributes, rather than by brand or capabilities uniqueness, resulting in basically price-based competition.

In this regard, Southeast Asia may be a good case study for such possible commoditization. If arms sales to the region are truly becoming a commodity business, it could result in Southeast Asian nations gaining expanded access to advanced military equipment and technology. And given that the security situation in the region is intensifying – in and around the South China Sea, for instance, where the prospects for conflict are increasing daily – the freer flow of all kinds of advanced armaments to local militaries could seriously undermine regional stability.

*The Southeast Asian Arms Market*

The Southeast Asian arms market is unique in a number of ways. First, it is relatively small, collectively worth only $2 billion to $3 billion annually, according to data put out by the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI). (By way of comparison, every year South Korea spends nearly as much on imported weapons as does all of Southeast Asian combined. However, _it is a rapidly growing market_ and _it is one of the more truly open and competitive markets when it comes to arms sales_ (compared to China or India, which have traditionally bought arms mainly from the Soviet Union/Russia, or to Japan, South Korea, or Taiwan, who are more or less captive markets of the U.S. defense industry).

These factors are especially important, given the “buyer’s market” in arms that has existed since the end of the Cold War. As their military procurement budgets have fallen, the traditional leading arms producers in North America and Europe have increasingly gone abroad in search of new markets to compensate for shrinking domestic demand. European defense firms such as BAE Systems, Saab, and Thales currently earn up to three-quarters of their revenues from overseas sales. The Russian arms industry is believed to rely on exports for up to 90 percent of its income. At the same time, other weapons-producing states are emerging as competitive arms exporters. The Israeli defense industry typically exports more than 75 percent of its output, while countries such as Brazil, China, Poland, Ukraine, and South Korea have all become aggressive marketers of armaments.

Arms exports have not only become critical to the survival of most arms producers, but the global arms market has become saturated with highly motivated sellers. Consequently, supplier restraint has been replaced by a readiness to sell just about every type of conventional weapon system available to Southeast Asia. No potential sale is too insignificant to be passed over, and sellers are ready to deal when it comes to price.

*Patterns of Arms Transfers*

This is clearly apparent in the pattern of arms transfers to Southeast Asia over the past decades. Some of the most advanced weapons systems have proliferated to the region, and from a broad variety of suppliers. Russia has sold Su-30 fighter jets to Indonesia, Malaysia, and Vietnam. Indonesia has received 16 T-50 trainer/lightweight combat aircraft from South Korea, and it is partnering with Korea on the KFX next-generation combat aircraft project; additionally, Indonesia is acquiring 24 ex-USAF F-16 fighters from the United States. Singapore has, in recent years, purchased two dozen F-15s, and, as a partner in the international Joint Strike Fighter program, could acquire as many as 100 F-35s. The Philippines has ordered 12 FA-50 fighters from Korea (and may purchase 24 more), while Thailand has bought 12 Gripen fighter jets from Sweden.

Meanwhile regional navies have acquired or are acquiring submarines from France, Germany, South Korea, Russia, and Sweden. Malaysia has bought warships from France, Germany, and the United Kingdom, while the Netherlands has sold corvettes to Indonesia and Vietnam. Russia has exported frigates to Vietnam, and China and South Korea are both supplying the Thai navy with warships.

Southeast Asian ground forces show even more eclecticism when it comes to arms acquisitions. The Malaysian army operates tanks from Poland; armored vehicles from the United Kingdom, South Korea, and Turkey; multiple-rocket launchers (MRLs) from Brazil; howitzers from South Africa; antitank weapons from Pakistan, Russia, France, Spain, and the U.S.; and surface-to-air missiles (SAMs) from Russia, China, Pakistan, and the U.K. Indonesia’s TNI is outfitted with tanks from Germany; armored vehicles from France and South Korea; antitank weapons from Russia, Sweden, and the U.S.; SAMs from China, France, and Sweden; and it has ordered MRLs from Brazil. The Thai army fields Chinese and Ukrainian tanks, American armored personnel carriers, French and Israeli howitzers, and French, Italian, Russian, and American helicopters.

Consequently, no single weapons-supplying country dominates the overall Southeast Asian arms market. In fact, according to SIPRI, no one arms exporter has garnered more than 10 percent of this aggregated market for the past decade; the only exception is Russia, with a whopping 44 percent of the market – but that is due mainly to a recent upsurge in arms deliveries to just one country, namely Vietnam.

*Commoditization: Caveats and Cautions*

From these patterns of recent arms transfers, one might infer that the Southeast Asian arms market is becoming increasingly commoditized. The fact that most individual Southeast Asian militaries possess a diverse array of weapons systems acquired from a relatively wide range of supplier states would suggest that the _capabilities_ of competing weapons systems are judged to be relatively equal, and that therefore _price_ is the primary driver behind the arms acquisitions process. And, in general, this might be true, or is increasingly so. Commoditization may certainly have helped new suppliers, such as Brazil, Poland, and South Korea, break into the Southeast Asian arms market. It may also explain how Russia has been able to find expanded opportunities for arms exports to the region, particularly of its fighter jets (to Indonesia and Malaysia, for example).

Nevertheless, even given relatively equal capabilities, price alone does not always have the greatest impact on weapon acquisition. A host of other motivations can and do affect arms-purchase decision-making, including reliability, after-sales support (spare parts and upgrades), technology transfers and offsets (such as licensed-production arrangements), and even bribery. In addition, countries may acquire weapons from a particular supplier in order to achieve specific political/military goals, such as boosting alliances, promoting military interoperability, or forging closer bilateral relations; conversely, a country may choose to diversify its arms purchases in order to signal that it does not wish to be too reliant on a particular supplier. And, for political reasons, some nations will always refuse to buy weapons from certain suppliers, no matter how cheap or how capable (e.g., the Philippines and Vietnam will probably never acquire arms from China, nor Malaysia from Israel).

Consequently, the Southeast Asian arms market may be considered only partially commoditized: price, and not branding, may increasingly drive arms acquisition decision-making, but other factors still exert considerable influence.

Whether a commoditized market or not, the fact remains that regional militaries are rapidly acquiring the means by which to significantly upgrade and modernize their warfighting capabilities. They are attaining greater firepower and accuracy at greater ranges, expanded force projection capacities (particularly at sea), stealth, improved battlefield knowledge and command and control, and increased operational maneuver and speed. At the end of the day, _this_ is the issue that most vexes future regional security and stability.

_Richard A. Bitzinger is Senior Fellow and Coordinator of the Military Transformation Program at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies, Nanyang Technological University, Singapore. _
The Global Arms Market and Commoditization | The Diplomat

*KKIP visits PT Pindad (Persero)*

Posted: Selasa, 07 Jul 2015
Category:
Comments: -


The Committee of Indonesian Defence Industry Policy (KKIP) visits PT Pindad (Persero) on Monday, July 6th, 2015. The group which led by Admiral (Ret.) Sumardjono, is welcomed by President Director of PT Pindad (Persero), Silmy Karim, with the Management at the auditorium of Directorate. This event is begun by visiting a center of assembly at Special Vehicle Division and Weapon Division to see the process and also the production facility.

The group leader, Admiral (Ret.) Soemardjono, whose position is Chief Executive of KKIP says that as a committee foreseeing the defence industry, KKPI needs to take a direct visit. “KKIP’s task is to periodically visit all defense industry as a form of supervision. Aside from monitoring written report, media, and so forth, KKIP has the duty to see directly,” says Soemardjono.

On his welcome speech, Silmy Karim says that defense industry is currently cleaning and tidying up some of inhibiting works. “These homeworks are hopefully done in our agenda on this year, either the systemic ones or the quality-related ones,” says Silmy. “Quality becomes the most important thing for us, yet we understand that this is not easy, specific actions are required, such as taking out Quality Division from Production Division, Vendor appointment, supplier, partners, sub contractors which will be re-arranged to ensure our quality in 2016,” continues Silmy.

Refering to Laws No. 16 Year 2012, defense industry is obliged to improve ability, such as production facility, human resources development, and maximum management. “The state capital participation (PNM) which granted to Pindad will be used for capacity improvement, modernization, independence, system, and human capital development,” says Silmy. “Going forward, Pindad should integrate and only makes a very specific product, which is sensitive and is not produced overseas. However, if it is produced overseas, we would still promote to produce it outside but with good vendor and our QC is involved there,” Silmy adds.

Silmy along with the Management of Pindad on this occassion also explain the new development of new product, among others is “Badak” which is a result of a cooperation between Pindad and turret producer CMI Defence (Cockerill) from Belgium, SSX Calibre 7.62 mm, underwater weapon, medium tank, Defence Rocket, and so forth.

This event is closed with a discussion related to defense industry, especially pertaining to efforts to improve Pindad. “Input and suggestions from KKIP would be followed up” Silmy says. (Translated by FE)

PT. Pindad (Persero) - KKIP Kunjungi PT Pindad (Persero)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

New vehicle for gegana





And this one


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

‪#‎Indonesian‬ Navy to add new ‪#‎Frogman‬ unit 

‪#‎SURABAYA‬, -- The number of KOPASKA (Frogman) units of the Indonesian Navy will be increased from two to three groups. These additions follow the development plan of the Indonesian Navy to increase to 3 fleets.

Kopaska Unit submitted the plan to increase Satkopaska Koarmatim Colonel Commandant of the Sea (E) Yudhi Bramantyo after pinning Human brevet Frogs on the former education students brevet Kopaska, while closing brevet education Kopaska Force XXXVIII, in the Maluku Sea Field Command Naval Education Development (Kobangdikal), Bumimoro , Surabaya, yesterday. 

"Kopaska were originally two units, will be increased to three units, according existence of the fleet that will be developed into three," said Yudhi Bramantyo, yesterday. According to him, each fleet, both western, eastern, and central, will have each Satkopaska. 

Each fleet there is one unit. Kopaska required countries such as Indonesia is an archipelago. The addition of this Kopaska Unit continues to ripen as fleet development summarized in archipelago fleet. 

TNI Commander Rear Admiral Kobangdikal ingn Ary Atmaja said Kopaska is a special forces recruited and educated, specially trained. Where, Kopaska soldiers using special equipment to carry out tasks which can not be carried out regular forces, especially in carrying out the special sea battle, Naval Special Warfare. 

Kopaska education, said Ary, has goals and objectives, namely forming KOPASKA qualified soldiers who have the skills and ability to perform the tasks beraspek four media, the media land, air, sea and underwater. 

It is known, on the embedding license yesterday displayed a number of demonstrations, including the release of hostages from terrorist groups. With alertness and expertise, frog forces succeeded in crippling the terrorist group. 

(PHOTO) The Indonesia's Naval Special Forces (KOPASKA) were photographed with AR-15/M4 type rifles and Surefire 100 round magazine.

NOTE: News information was translated via Google.

Number of Units Army Frog to expand ~ ASEAN Military Defense Review


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KPLP (Sea and Coast Guard) patrol vessels
KN Trisula P.111 & KN Sarotama P.112 (same class)








KN. Trisula & KN. Sarotama designed by Damen & Assembled by *PT Dumas Tanjung Perak Shipyard*, Surabaya.

KN Alugara P.114





KN. Alugara built by *PT. PAL Indonesia*, partner with Tomen Corporation Japan

KN Kalimasadha P.115




KN. Kalimasadha built by *PT. Nexus Batam*

KN.Chundamani P.116, KN Kalawai P.117 & KN Gandiwa P.118 (same class)




KN.Chundamani P.116 built by PT Dumas *Tanjung Perak Shipyard*, Surabaya, while KN Kalawai & KN Gandiwa built by *PT. Daya Radar Utama Shipyard*, Jakarta.

KN Andromeda, KN Alphard, KN Alnilam (same class)





KN. Andromeda designed by Damen & Assembled by *PT Dumas Tanjung Perak Shipyard*, Surabaya.

KN Bimasakti Utama





KN Bimasakti Utama designed by Damen & Assembled by *PT Dumas Tanjung Perak Shipyard*, Surabaya.


BAKAMLA (Indonesian Cost Guard) patrol vessels 
KN Bintang Laut 4801, KN Singa Laut 4082 & KN Kuda Laut 4803 








KN Bintang Laut 4801 built by *PT Palindo Marine*, KN Singa Laut 4802 built by *PT Citra Shipyard*, and KN Kuda Laut 4803 built by *PT Batam Expresindo Shipyard*.







 Indonesian Delegates Marpolex 2015 Philippines 




KPLP Vessel Kn. Trisula, Kn. Kalimasadha, Kn. Chundamani, Kn. Kalawai, Kn. Gandiwa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> KPLP (Sea and Coast Guard) patrol vessels
> 
> KN Trisula P.111
> View attachment 239348
> 
> View attachment 239349
> 
> KN. Trisula designed by Damen & Assembled by Dumas Shipyard Surabaya.
> 
> KN Sarotama P.112
> View attachment 239350
> 
> KN. Sarotama designed by Damen & Assembled by Dumas Shipyard Surabaya.
> 
> KN Alugara P.114
> 
> View attachment 239351
> 
> KN. Alugara built by PT.PAL Indonesia, partner with Tomen Corporation Japan
> 
> KN Andromeda, KN Alphard, KN Alnilam (same class)
> 
> View attachment 239352
> 
> KN. Andromeda designed by Damen & Assembled by Dumas Shipyard Surabaya.
> 
> KN Bimasakti Utama
> 
> View attachment 239353
> 
> KN Bimasakti Utama designed by Damen & Assembled by Dumas Shipyard Surabaya.


Love those beautiful Ship design,it's operation under BAKAMLA?

Identify the missile


----------



## Fenrir

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Identify the missile
> View attachment 239355



Seacat target missile fired off the deck of a Van Speijk Class frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Love those beautiful Ship design,it's operation under BAKAMLA?



_- Tak Mau Kalah dari Bakamla, KPLP Pesan 100 Kapal Mulai Tahun ini | JURNAL MARITIM
- Menhub Jonan: KPLP Tidak di Bawah Bakamla! | JURNAL MARITIM
- Antara Direktorat, KPLP, dan Bakamla_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

I don't understand, why don't we merge KPLP and BAKAMLA into one body, they have similar responsibillities and task.......


pr1v4t33r said:


> KPLP (Sea and Coast Guard) patrol vessels
> KN Trisula P.111 & KN Sarotama P.112 (same class)
> View attachment 239348
> 
> View attachment 239350
> 
> KN. Trisula & KN. Sarotama designed by Damen & Assembled by *PT Dumas Tanjung Perak Shipyard*, Surabaya.
> 
> KN Alugara P.114
> 
> View attachment 239351
> 
> KN. Alugara built by *PT. PAL Indonesia*, partner with Tomen Corporation Japan
> 
> KN Kalimasadha P.115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KN. Kalimasadha built by *PT. Nexus Batam*
> 
> KN.Chundamani P.116, KN Kalawai P.117 & KN Gandiwa P.118 (same class)
> View attachment 239359
> 
> KN.Chundamani P.116 built by PT Dumas *Tanjung Perak Shipyard*, Surabaya, while KN Kalawai & KN Gandiwa built by *PT. Daya Radar Utama Shipyard*, Jakarta.
> 
> KN Andromeda, KN Alphard, KN Alnilam (same class)
> 
> View attachment 239352
> 
> KN. Andromeda designed by Damen & Assembled by *PT Dumas Tanjung Perak Shipyard*, Surabaya.
> 
> KN Bimasakti Utama
> 
> View attachment 239353
> 
> KN Bimasakti Utama designed by Damen & Assembled by *PT Dumas Tanjung Perak Shipyard*, Surabaya.
> 
> 
> BAKAMLA (Indonesian Cost Guard) patrol vessels
> KN Bintang Laut 4801, KN Singa Laut 4082 & KN Kuda Laut 4803
> View attachment 239410
> 
> View attachment 239413
> 
> KN Bintang Laut 4801 built by *PT Palindo Marine*, KN Singa Laut 4802 built by *PT Citra Shipyard*, and KN Kuda Laut 4803 built by *PT Batam Expresindo Shipyard*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian Delegates Marpolex 2015 Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KPLP Vessel Kn. Trisula, Kn. Kalimasadha, Kn. Chundamani, Kn. Kalawai, Kn. Gandiwa


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d said:


> I don't understand, why don't we merge KPLP and BAKAMLA into one body, they have similar responsibillities and task.......




check this article by Soleman B Ponto (Kepala Badan Intelijen Strategis TNI 2011-2013; Pengamat Maritim)
_Antara Direktorat, KPLP, dan Bakamla - *13 Juli 2015 *
_


----------



## cnleio

pr1v4t33r said:


> KPLP (Sea and Coast Guard) patrol vessels
> KN Trisula P.111 & KN Sarotama P.112 (same class)
> View attachment 239348
> 
> View attachment 239350
> 
> KN. Trisula & KN. Sarotama designed by Damen & Assembled by *PT Dumas Tanjung Perak Shipyard*, Surabaya.


There looks like brothers, such ship design is the standard style for the Coast Guard / Sea Police

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesian LST KRI Teluk bintuni loaded with PT-76


----------



## initial_d

After reading this article, i don't know who's to blame!! It seem KPLP have more basis in law and regulation than BAKAMLA, we should straighten this kinda missed management


pr1v4t33r said:


> check this article by Soleman B Ponto (Kepala Badan Intelijen Strategis TNI 2011-2013; Pengamat Maritim)
> _Antara Direktorat, KPLP, dan Bakamla - *13 Juli 2015 *_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

cnleio said:


> There looks like brothers, such ship design is the standard style for the Coast Guard / Sea Police



Yes Indeed, they resemble each other quite much. This agency (KPLP/coast guard) aim to add 100 more patrol vessels in various size until 2019. We will open tender for procurement this year.
Tak Mau Kalah dari Bakamla, KPLP Pesan 100 Kapal Mulai Tahun ini | JURNAL MARITIM

More pictures
































initial_d said:


> After reading this article, i don't know who's to blame!! It seem KPLP have more basis in law and regulation than BAKAMLA, we should straighten this kinda missed management



The problem is already identified, and the solution is already explained in the article above. I hope someone in charge will look at this issue immediately and take any required measures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

[ Intermezzo] Formula vlasti: Talk with Mr. President Jokowi




_"Формула власти": президент Индонезии Джоко Видодо. В начале 2015 года президент Индонезии Джоко Видодо подписал декрет о безвизовом режиме для граждан России. Михаил Гусман пообщался с лидером "Азиатской Швейцарии" о туризме, местной кухне и непростом пути от плотника до главы государства._


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Police Anti Terror Task Force / Gegana Tier-1 operators ( I guess they dont use the term "Densus-88" anymore)
Photo credit : SW04


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Some armored Vehicles of the newly formed Indonesian Army 13th Cavalry battalion, East Kalimantan (Active since 23rd October 2014). This is a composite battalion with AMX-13 light tank, AMX-13 VCI/APC and Anoa-APC.
photo credit : rzkyramadhan


























Static simulator for AMX-13 tank at the Indonesian Army Cavalry Training and Weaponry Center (PUSSENKAV).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Static simulator for AMX-13 tank at the Indonesian Army Cavalry Training and Weaponry Center (PUSSENKAV).



Built by PT Technology and Engineering Simulation (TES), Bandung.
_- Pussenkav Gelar Tender Rancang Bangun Simulator Tank AMX-13
- Simulator Pesawat buatan Indonesia
- ARCinc.ID - Kasak-kusuk di Rapim TNI 2013_


Basarnas (Search & Rescue) patrol vessels 
KN SAR Jakarta 224








*Built by PT. Citra Shipyard, Batam*

KN SAR Sadawa 231







*Built by PT Multi Prima, Batam
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Love this SF
Thanks to uploader
















Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Indonesian Police Anti Terror Task Force / Gegana Tier-1 operators ( I guess they dont use the term "Densus-88" anymore)
> Photo credit : SW04
> 
> View attachment 239652
> 
> View attachment 239653
> View attachment 239654
> 
> View attachment 239655
> 
> View attachment 239656


Credit to indonesian_leo ? New account of bravo anoa?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Love this SF
> Thanks to uploader
> View attachment 239699
> View attachment 239700
> View attachment 239701
> View attachment 239702
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to indonesian_leo ? New account of bravo anoa?


I think so


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> I think so


Cause i don't see any upload from him


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Today on PT DI Hangar...looks like PT DI very busy for some order:
C-212 for philippine air force
CN235 for tni au and thailand police
C-295 for tni au
Credit to novie

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Today on PT DI Hangar...looks like PT DI very busy for some order:
> C-212 for philippine air force, CN235 for tni au and thailand police, C-295 for tni au, Credit to novie




A really nice find! Though I hope to see the latest development of N-219. U should also post this pic on Philippines military thread, lets share the good news.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesia Presidential Security Forces (PASPAMRES) joint training exercise with South Korean Anti-Terror unit : 707th "White Tiger" Special Mission Battalion.
photo credit : dansuisiahaan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

Nambahin (sumber: Paspampres RI Ikuti Latihan Bersama Penanggulangan Teror di Korea Selatan | Strategi Militer Indonesia - Informasi Pertahanan dan Keamanan NKRI
*Joint Exercise Counter Terrorism with 707th CT/SMB pada 12 - 24 Mei 2014 di Gwaju, Korea Selatan.*





sumber: indo-defense.blogspot.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

faries said:


> Nambahin (sumber: Paspampres RI Ikuti Latihan Bersama Penanggulangan Teror di Korea Selatan | Strategi Militer Indonesia - Informasi Pertahanan dan Keamanan NKRI
> *Joint Exercise Counter Terrorism with 707th CT/SMB pada 12 - 24 Mei 2014 di Gwaju, Korea Selatan.*
> 
> 
> sumber: indo-defense.blogspot.com



udah pernaaghh... :v


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

NTMC POLRI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Banjarmasin 592 & KRI Banda Aceh 593




















*Designed & built by PT. PAL Indonesia *with _Daewoo Shipbuilding _assistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

MarveL said:


> udah pernaaghh... :v


I'm sorry #lelah 





Another products of PT Dumas Tanjung Perak Shipyard, patrol boat of KKP, sorry if out of topic




KP Hiu Macan 005/ Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan




KP Hiu Macan Tutul 001/ Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan

*Comparative Southeast Asian Military Modernization – 1*
Felix K. Chang, Foreign Policy Research Institute





Nguyen Minh (c) REUTERS

Southeast Asia’s military modernization over the last half decade has been impressive. Defense expenditures across the region have risen, on average, by nine percent each year since 2009, but the region’s countries have not been uniform in their approaches. The degree to which those countries with maritime interests have modernized their militaries appears to be increasingly linked to their strategic concerns related to changes in the geopolitical environment, edging out domestic considerations that have long dominated many of their military procurement decisions.1 In this “Topics of the Month,” I compare the approaches of various states in the region and raise questions about the sources of differences, which may stimulate an exchange of opinions.

Of course, the biggest change in Southeast Asia’s geopolitical landscape has been the rise of China. In the years immediately after the Cold War, it seemed to be a net positive for regional stability. China improved relations with many neighbors by resolving or downplaying territorial disputes. It reassured them with pledges of_heping jueqi_ (peaceful rise) and _hexie shijie_ (harmonious world). In 2002, Beijing’s willingness to sign the ASEAN’s “Declaration on the Conduct of Parties in the South China Sea” (code of conduct) raised hopes. The code sought to reduce the risk of conflict over the islands and waters of the South China Sea, whose sovereignty is contested. Though it had no enforcement mechanism, most Southeast Asian countries saw it as a stepping stone to China’s acceptance of a multilateral resolution of the issue.2

Later efforts to turn the code into a binding agreement stalled. China insisted on bilateral negotiations with individual disputants. Meanwhile, China’s fast-growing economy allowed it to pursue even faster military modernization, which created the ability to project power deep into the South China Sea.3 In 2007, China began to take a more assertive stance on its “nine-dashed line” claim It raised the status of the administrative authority responsible for the Paracel (Xisha) and Spratly (Nansha) Islands to that of _dishiji_ (prefectural-level city) in Hainan Province, then it.began to list its South China Sea claims among its “core interests”—those over which it was willing to fight.







Sensing the start of a slippery slope, Southeast Asian countries with a direct stake in the South China Sea dispute confronted China at the seventeenth ARF in 2010. China was furious and, according to the Philippines and Vietnam, increased its harassment of their fishing and oil exploration ships in the disputed waters. Tensions rose again when China built structures near Philippine-claimed Amy Douglas Bank and escalated when its ships blocked Philippine access to Scarborough Shoal in 2012 at a time when China and Japan were tussling over the sovereignty of the Senkaku (Diaoyu) Islands. By the end of 2013, China had declared an air defense identification zone over much of that sea, raising concerns in Southeast Asia that it might do the same over the South China Sea.4

More immediate concerns arose in 2014. Chinese offshore oil drilling near the Paracel Islands sparked a bitter row with Vietnam. Then, the Philippines revealed images of Chinese land reclamation activities on Johnson South Reef. Soon after, Chinese construction was spotted on several other disputed islands. Among the latest was the expansion of a harbor and runway on Woody Island in the Paracel group and dredging near Fiery Cross Reef in the Spratly group.5 China also rebuffed Southeast Asian attempts at the twenty-first ARF in August 2014 to implement a voluntary freeze on actions that could aggravate territorial disputes in the South China Sea were rebuffed. As the deputy head of the Foreign Ministry’s Boundary and Ocean Affairs Departments explained, “The Spratly Islands are China’s intrinsic territory, and what China does or doesn’t do is up to the Chinese government.”6

Over the same period, doubts in Southeast Asia about American commitment to the region have grown. Those doubts had bubbled up soon after the Cold War ended, but after the United States became entangled in Afghanistan and Iraq, they gained new currency. Many see a war-weary United States as increasingly reluctant to act, despite its much-talked-about “rebalance” to Asia and recent interjection into the South China Sea dispute—an impression reinforced by cuts in the US defense budget even as China has continued its military buildup.7

How Southeast Asia’s countries have viewed these geopolitical changes can be seen in the scope and speed with which they have pursued their military modernizations. The Philippines and Vietnam, which have been most exposed to the sharp end of China’s assertiveness, have attempted the broadest and fastest military modernizations. Others, like Indonesia and Malaysia, have selectively modernized to hedge the new geopolitical uncertainties in the region.









The differences are made even clearer by the sort of contingencies that the region’s military modernizations are designed to meet. Since the specks of contested terrain in the South China Sea are far less strategically important than the seas around and skies above them, countries concerned about those waters have devoted more resources to modernizing their naval and air forces. Given that such forces largely rely on combat platforms to generate their combat capabilities, we can use them to trace the trace the trends in their military modernizations.

_Philippines_

The sense of urgency in the Philippines’ military modernization is palpable. Manila has realized that it must create what President Benigno Aquino III calls “a minimum credible deterrent” if it is to stand a chance of holding onto its South China Sea claims. Since its independence, the Philippines has relied on a mutual defense treaty with the United States to guarantee its territorial defense, but that treaty fails to spell out whether the United States would help defend claims in the South China Sea if they are disputed. While that may keep China guessing, it forces the Philippines to periodically check its read on America’s commitment. Currently, it senses that the United States might equivocate. Hence, it was keen to sign the Enhanced Defense Cooperation Agreement in April 2014, not only to bind the United States a little closer, but also to buy itself time to rebuild its territorial defense forces. For decades, the Philippines let those forces wither, focusing its military resources on internal security to fight a series of long-lived communist and Muslim insurgencies. That problem was compounded in 1991 when the Philippine Senate rejected a treaty that would have extended the lease on American military bases in the country. While that may have satisfied popular opinion at the time, its navy could no longer rely on US military assistance credits to buy ships or spare parts; and its air force could no longer access American logistics and maintenance support at Clark Air Base.

After US forces left the Philippines, China occupied Philippine-claimed Mischief Reef in 1995. In response, the Philippine Congress passed the Armed Forces of the Philippines Modernization Act to transform the Philippine military into one capable of territorial defense. But the funding never materialized. Apart from the purchase of four _Peacock_-class corvettes from the United Kingdom, the Philippines made no major naval or air acquisition for the next 13 years. Its navy came to lack all the basic equipment needed for modern warfare: anti-ship cruise missiles, anti-missile defenses, and integrated communications and sensors. The Philippine air force was no better off. It retired its last jet fighter in 2005.8

As late as 2010, few expected the Philippines to modernize its military in any meaningful way, but China’s renewed assertiveness in the South China Sea and the Philippines’ concurrent economic expansion changed that. In 2011, Manila approved $118 million in supplemental funding to protect the Malampaya Natural Gas and Power Project, a critical part of the national energy infrastructure in the South China Sea. Then, Aquino signed legislation to invest $1.8 billion over five years into the modernization of the Philippine armed forces. In July 2014, he submitted a defense budget request for $2.6 billion, a nearly 30 percent increase over 2013.9 The funding enabled the navy and air force to begin restoring their capabilities. In 2011, Manila purchased two retired _Hamilton_-class coast guard cutters from the United States. It is currently deliberating over how best to use $355 million in allocated funds to furnish the two former cutters with new weapons, sensors, and engineering upgrades, and before the year’s end, South Korea is expected to transfer to the navy a retired _Po Hang_-class corvette, already outfitted with anti-ship missile launchers, as well as several smaller crafts. These gifts follow Manila’s $528 million-worth of deals to purchase a dozen FA-50 light attack aircraft and eight Bell 412 utility helicopters from South Korea.10

Military modernization seems to have hit its stride in 2014. In February, Manila announced its intention to procure two new frigates at an estimated cost of $400 million, after it abandoned an earlier plan to buy two retired _Maestrale_-class frigates from Italy. In May, it issued a tender for six close-air-support aircraft worth $114 million and another for anti-submarine warfare helicopters worth $121 million. It also finished pre-negotiations with Israeli Aerospace Industries to acquire three surveillance radars in a deal worth $57 million. The following month, the Philippines issued another tender for two long-range maritime patrol aircraft worth $136 million, and in July, it signed a contract with Indonesia’s PT PAL to build two landing platform docks (LPD) for $92 million. In addition, the Philippines seems to want its new military hardware fast. It expects delivery of its LPDs within two years and its close-air-support and maritime patrol aircraft within 18 and 34 months after their respective contracts are signed.11

Manila’s eagerness to rebuild its defense forces has sometimes exceeded its budgetary capacity. That was the case with its new naval base at Ulugan Bay on Palawan Island, near the Spratly Islands. It had hoped to “finance the [$11.4 million] upgrades, which include building piers for larger vessels and installing maritime surveillance radar systems, through the Philippines’ Malampaya Fund, which accumulates royalties from oil and gas operations in the waters off Palawan Island.” 12But the Philippine Supreme Court ruled that it could not use the fund’s money that way. Legislators had to revise the fund’s rules so that they would permit military expenditures related to the protection of the Malampaya natural gas field in the South China Sea.

Manila has taken an even bigger step to change the rules under its 2003 Government Procurement Reform Act, which had been originally designed to instill competition and transparency into government procurement. A bill approved in May 2014 by the Senate finance committee expanded the cases where Manila could approve without the need for public tendering procurements including: “aircraft, vessels, tanks, armored vehicles, high-tech communications equipment, radar systems, sophisticated weapon systems and high-powered firearms” from strategic allies. For the moment, that encompasses only the United States.13

In the face of regular challenges from China in the South China Sea, Manila has raced to modernize its military. The Philippines has come farther and faster than many thought possible. But it has a long way to go. Fortunately for the Philippines, its diplomats have done a good job of applying pressure on China at a United Nations arbitration tribunal and at various ASEAN forums, putting China on the legal defensive and also earning new supporters among its neighbors and time to modernize.

_Vietnam_

Unlike the Philippines, Vietnam managed to settle part of its maritime border dispute with China in 2000, despite the long history of conflict between the two.14In 2011 and 2012, however, Chinese patrol boats cut the cables used by Vietnamese oil exploration ships to conduct seismic surveys in the South China Sea. The most recent flare up occurred in May 2014, when Hanoi contested Beijing’s use of an offshore oil drilling rig in disputed waters near the Paracel Islands. The confrontation led to Chinese and Vietnamese patrol boats ramming each other at sea and violent anti-Chinese protests in Vietnam. Hanoi even suggested that it may, like the Philippines, legally challenge China’s claims in the South China Sea at the United Nations.15

While many Vietnamese may be ready to challenge China, Hanoi has been more careful, aware that Vietnam has lost every naval engagement it has had with China in recent memory. Modern naval warfare requires capable combat platforms, and Vietnam has few of these. Until the last decade, much of its navy and air force was still equipped with Soviet-era warships and combat aircraft. The navy’s five Petya-class frigates and eight Osa II-class fast attack craft and the air force’s 140-odd MiG-21 fighters and Su-22 attack aircraft are, essentially, obsolete. Vietnam’s only attempts to recapitalize its forces during the 1990s were the purchase of four Tarantul-class corvettes and 12 Su-27SK fighters. Until the mid-2000s not much had changed, apart from the addition of four Su-30MK2 fighters, two Svetlyak-class fast attack craft, and an order for ten Tarantul V-class corvettes (only two of which were ever confirmed to have been delivered).

Hanoi finally got serious about defending its South China Sea claims in 2007, when Vietnam’s communist party adopted a resolution to develop a national “Maritime Strategy Towards the Year 2020.” That was followed by a 2009 defense white paper, which underlined the resolve to protect maritime sovereignty and to pursue military modernization to do so.16 Vietnam began a rapid succession of military hardware acquisitions, reaching agreements with Russia to supply six Kilo-class diesel-electric attack submarines, four Gepard-class frigates, four more Svetlyak-class fast attack craft, and 20 Su-30MK3 fighters. In 2013, it ordered another batch of 12 Su-30MK2 fighters from Russia and four Sigma-class corvettes from a Dutch shipbuilder.17

The contours of a defense strategy designed to protect Vietnam’s maritime claims began to emerge, taking full advantage of its long coastline’s proximity to (and China’s distance from) disputed areas. It has stationed its new submarines and combat aircraft in southern Vietnam, outside the unfueled combat range of Chinese land-based strike assets, but near the Paracel and Spratly Islands. In 2011, it acquired two batteries of Russian P-800 mobile land-based anti-ship cruise missiles (part of the K-300P Bastion-P coastal defense system) that can hit naval targets in the South China Sea from anywhere along its coast. Being mobile, the batteries would be difficult for China to locate and suppress. Vietnam has expressed interest in additional missile batteries.18

It also plans to bolster its newly-consolidated coast guard. In 2013, it commissioned three retired South Korean patrol boats. This year, Hanoi announced that it would spend $547 million to build 32 new vessels for its coast guard and fisheries surveillance forces. Next year, Japan will deliver six refurbished Japanese coast guard cutters that are valued at $4.9 million. Vietnam also expects to receive financial assistance from Japan’s ODA program for several newly built offshore patrol vessels.19 To support newly acquired combat capabilities, Vietnam has started a concerted effort to remake its naval and air maintenance infrastructure. In 2006, it contracted with Russia to upgrade its venerable naval base at Cam Ranh Bay with new maintenance and repair facilities for ships and submarines. Its air force is training engineers and technicians in Russia to perform depot-level maintenance for a growing fleet of Su-30MK2 fighters at Bien Hoa Air Base.20

Vietnam’s military modernization efforts over the half decade have been dramatic. The value of the orders for just its new Kilo-class submarines and Su-30MK2 fighters is almost $3 billion, roughly equivalent to its defense budget for 2014. According to _Jane’s Defence Budget_, “the navy’s budget has increased by 150 percent since 2008 to $276 million in 2011 and is expected to grow to $400 million by 2015.” In June 2014, Vietnam’s legislature endorsed a new $756 million plan to further boost the country’s maritime surveillance and defense capabilities.21

Equally notable has been the pace of Vietnam’s military modernization. In June 2014, the keel of the sixth Kilo-class submarine that Vietnam ordered from Russia in 2009 was already being laid down. Some expect the last batch of Su-30MK2 will be delivered as early as 2015, only two years after they were ordered. To further speed its modernization, Vietnam replaced its 2005 military procurement rules in July 2014, circumventing the normal competitive process so that “urgent bidding packages [can] be carried out… to protect national sovereignty, national borders, and islands.”22

Given the breadth and speed of its military modernization, Vietnam has quickly outstripped its ability to finance new purchases. To pay for the Russian arms that it ordered in 2009, it likely linked them to other deals of interest. That same year, Gazprom signed a lucrative agreement with PetroVietnam to jointly develop a number of Vietnam’s offshore natural gas fields in the South China Sea. A second deal between Rosatom and Vietnam’s largest utility was struck to build Vietnam’s first nuclear power plant, valued at about $8 billion.23

While its military modernization has been costly, Vietnam may have felt it had little choice after witnessing China’s recent behavior in the South China Sea. It has reached out to any major power that might help: Russia, India, Japan, and even the United States.24 As Lieutenant General Nguyen Chi Vinh, Vietnam’s Deputy Minister of National Defence, said: “In the past, Vietnam used to cooperate in national defense with socialist… countries. Now we must follow the Party’s open policy by cooperating with many countries [all] over the world.”25

_Malaysia_

Malaysia has been a long-time champion of international cooperation, particularly within Southeast Asia. Considering major power rivalries in the region as the biggest threat to its security, Malaysia has long urged its neighbors to band together. It was one of the drivers behind the creation of ASEAN in 1967. From Malaysia’s perspective, it is more preferable to balance the interaction of external powers with the whole region, than let them create their own balance within it. Ironically then, Malaysia has not rallied behind the Philippines and Vietnam to resist China’s new assertiveness. Like its fellow ASEAN countries, Malaysia has territorial claims in the South China Sea that conflict with those of China, but it has kept a low profile. Rather than confront Beijing, Malaysia has sought to capitalize on China’s economic growth.

By the second half of the 2000s, it began to have second thoughts. In 2007, Malaysia established a new naval base at Sepanggar Bay, next to the South China Sea, where it planned to station its two Scorpene-class diesel-electric attack submarines, but what really made it worry was when four Chinese warships conducted an amphibious exercise near Malaysia-claimed James Shoal in March 2013. It bristled with a rare official protest to Beijing; then it announced that it would create a marine corps and build a naval base at Bintulu, near the disputed shoal. China was unmoved. In February 2014, its navy held a second exercise off the same shoal. Malaysia officially shrugged it off, but one government advisor observed that the Chinese exercises off James Shoal were “a wake-up call that it could happen to us and it is happening to us… James Shoal has shown to us over and again that when it comes to China protecting its sovereignty and national interest it’s a different ball game.”26

To play that game, more of the burden of maritime security will fall on the Malaysian navy, which currently consists of two submarines and 14 frigates and corvettes. On order are six Gowind-class corvettes, designed to operate in the littoral waters of the South China Sea and likely to be equipped with medium-range surface-to-air missile defenses, a much-needed addition to the fleet. However, expansion of the shipyard has taken precedence over construction on the first ship, which is not expected to enter the water until 2018. Even after all the new corvettes are commissioned, the navy would still be hard pressed to secure the country’s vast territorial waters. In 2013, Malaysia’s navy chief stated that he would need six or seven ships simultaneously on patrol to provide adequate maritime security, implying a minimum force of well over twenty ships.27

Malaysia’s air force is in a similar state. Though it includes a good proportion of fourth-generation combat aircraft, many of them, particularly its MiG-29N fighters, are no longer operational. During the mid-1990s, Malaysia procured 16 MiG-29N fighters from Russia and eight F/A-18D fighters from the United States, but maintaining separate logistics systems for the two types of aircraft has reduced operational readiness and the ability to deploy either one away from its home base for long. That makes it tough for the air force to support naval units in the South China Sea. Malaysia’s purchase of 18 Su-30MKM fighters does little to solve these underlying problems. In any case, the air force believes that it needs a minimum of six full-strength combat squadrons to properly cover both halves of Malaysia, rather than the four of varying strength that it has.

Malaysian officials may have begun to recognize the need for a more determined military modernization in light of China’s actions in the South China Sea, but budgetary pressures and lingering ambivalence towards confronting China have restrained the pace of acquisitions. The Sulu raid on Sabah in March 2014 further diverted Malaysian attention from strengthening its naval and air forces. Military modernization has, thus, continued much as it always has. The Malaysian navy’s first Scorpene-class submarine took seven years to build before it was commissioned in 2009. That, it seems, will also be the case for the navy’s new Gowind-class corvettes. (In contrast, Vietnam’s first Kilo-class submarine took half the time to bring into service.) More worrisome, Malaysia appears to have put on hold its air force’s long-time requirements for airborne early warning and control aircraft and for a multi-role combat aircraft to replace its inoperable MiG-29N fighters.28

Malaysia still conducts military exercises in the South China Sea to show its resolve, as it did in September 2014, when it touted that its Su-30MKM fighters launched Kh-31 anti-radiation missiles for the first time. But its military modernization efforts have been lackluster. They have seemed more concerned with simply recapitalizing its existing forces, rather than building them up. There is only so long Malaysia can delay a more robust modernization before it invites more Chinese forays. Fortunately for it, the reasons that underpin its long-standing preference for strong ties with China have begun to wane.29

_Indonesia_

Spread across thousands of islands, Indonesia has had a number of maritime disputes with its neighbors. But since its _konfrontasi_ with Malaysia in the 1960s, it has generally found peaceful ways of managing them. In 2003, it reached an agreement with Vietnam over their continental shelf boundary. In May 2014, it settled another dispute with the Philippines over the boundary between their exclusive economic zones (EEZ) in the Mindanao and Celebes Seas.30 Yet, the dispute with China has proven to be more challenging. So far, it has kept its distance from the territorial frays over the Paracel and Spratly Islands, at times even trying to play the role of mediator between the disputants; but it has always been one of them.31 As an archipelagic state, Indonesia is entitled to an EEZ around its Natuna Islands in the South China Sea, within which lie some of Indonesia’s largest offshore natural gas fields. Unfortunately, part of its EEZ also falls inside China’s claim line. For decades, Chinese naval and air forces have lacked the ability to enforce China’s maritime claims; so, Indonesia could minimize its dispute and focus on forging economic ties. It has been fearful that even the admission of a dispute would lend credence to China’s claim; but that era is ending.32 When the Chinese navy held its drills off Malaysia-claimed James Shoal, only 250 kilometers from Indonesian waters, Jakarta took notice.

In 2010, Indonesia submitted a letter to the United Nations’ Commission on the Limits of the Continental Shelf to contest China’s claim on the South China Sea.33Then, in a show of force, it conducted a major military exercise, called Angkasa Yudha, on Natuna Island in October 2013.34But neither deterred Beijing, which in early 2014 unveiled a new official map interpreted as hardening claims over the South China Sea. In response, the Indonesian military announced preparations to strengthen its defenses of the Natuna Islands. The army would station a new infantry battalion there; the navy would improve naval facilities at Pontianak on nearby Borneo; and the air force would build new hangars and extend a runway at Ranai Air Base on Natuna Island to accommodate a new fighter squadron.35General Moeldoko, chief of the Indonesian armed forces, expressed dismay over China’s map and his determination to defend the Natuna Islands.36

With what forces Indonesia would defend its maritime claims is less clear. The closest it has come to describing how it would match resources with mission requirements was its 2010 Strategic Defense Plan, which promised to form a “Minimum Essential Force” to defend the country from external threats. That force envisioned a navy organized into a “Striking Force” of 110 ships, a “Patrolling Force” of 66 ships, and a “Supporting Force” of 98 ships, and an air force organized into ten fighter squadrons with 180 fighters.37 The plan offered insight into what the Indonesia’s navy and air force believe is needed for the country’s external defense.38 At the moment, the navy is hamstrung by not only an insufficient number of ships, but also insufficient resources to maintain those that it already has. It can currently put to sea two submarines, six frigates, 22 corvettes, and 12 fast attack craft, but many of its six _Van Speijk_-class frigates and 15 Parchim I-class corvettes already suffer from chronic maintenance problems. Most of the fleet’s hulls are over 30 years old. Today, submarines are among the highest priorities for the navy. It hopes to procure a dozen. In 2011, it awarded a South Korean shipbuilder a contract for three Type 209/1400 diesel-electric attack submarines.39 The navy also ordered two Sigma-class corvettes, which are intended to provide greater air defense, and has begun commissioning ships from two new classes of fast attack craft. However, some question whether Indonesia will be able to maintain the size of its fleet, given the rate at which its older ships are nearing the end of their service lives. Keeping so many aging ships in service will grow ever more burdensome, particularly because their systems vary so widely across origin and time.

The Indonesian air force has struggled to maintain its capabilities. Most frontline fighters consist of a collection of A-4E, F-5E/F, F-16A/B, Su-27SK/SKM, and Su-30MK/MK2 that were acquired in small batches since the 1980s. Many are in barely serviceable condition, but in 2012, the air force began to rectify that situation when it acquired 24 retired F-16C/D fighters from the United States that will be equipped with new radar systems designed to enhance their maritime and strike capabilities. The first arrived at Roesmin Nurjadin Air Base in July 2014. Once all 24 are delivered, Indonesia plans to upgrade its ten older F-16A/Bs to the new standard.40 In the longer term, Indonesia has agreed to participate in South Korea’s KF-X program to develop a next-generation fighter, which is anticipated to enter service after 2020.41

Military modernization efforts remain relatively modest. Even its ambitious 2010 Strategic Defense Plan is not slated to be complete until 2024. Ongoing efforts will only incrementally lift its combat capabilities, rather than propel them to new heights. Moreover, its biggest orders appear relatively unhurried. The navy has allowed the delivery date for its three Type 209/1400 submarines to slip until 2019. Its two Sigma-class frigates are not expected to be delivered until late this decade. According to one report, none of its previously announced military upgrades on the Natuna Islands has even been started.42 Thus, Indonesia’s military modernization may end up looking more like Malaysia’s than those of the Philippines and Vietnam.

_Conclusion_

The prominence of China in the strategic calculations of countries in Southeast Asia is undeniable. Even in the early 1990s, many had already begun to consider how China could change the region’s geopolitical environment. They held “the belief that China regards the region as an area of influence with which relations should be structured hierarchically,” with China at the top. They feared that “as a mosaic of different cultures and ethnic groups, Southeast Asia lacks the political unity to resist the natural and historical tendency of the Chinese to push southward.”43 Ironically, at that time, Indonesia and Malaysia were seen as the countries that would most likely be apprehensive about China’s rise, given their troubled relations with their ethnic Chinese minorities. And while those relations have remained uneasy, it is the Philippines and Vietnam that have become most concerned about China’s rise.

Indeed, the rise of China has also been a story about the changes in Asia’s political order. The United States has seen its regional primacy fade. Southeast Asian countries had hoped that they could head off any tensions that might accompany China’s rise by persuading it to adopt their multilateral way of thinking, but China never did. Instead, the growth of Chinese power has led to greater tensions. Still, those concerns are not yet quite as dire as they are portrayed at times. They are tempered in many countries by the hope that they can continue to benefit from China’s economic growth and that, in time, Chinese behavior will moderate.

Just how concerned Southeast Asian countries have become about the changes in the region’s geopolitical landscape has been reflected in the scope and speed of their military modernization efforts, particularly of their naval and air forces. Worries over China’s territorial ambitions and America’s long-term commitment to the region have been catalysts for the Philippines and Vietnam to embark on their far-reaching and rapid military modernization programs, but the geopolitical environment is not static. Changes can still influence whether more Southeast Asian countries behave like the Philippines and Vietnam. The bellwether countries are Indonesia and Malaysia. While they are currently hedging their bets, they have edged closer to challenging China’s maritime ambitions than at any time in the past. Should their concerns intensify, one would expect to see them reflected in expansions of their military modernization efforts.

Comparative Southeast Asian Military Modernization – 1 | The Asan Forum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> Another products of PT Dumas Tanjung Perak Shipyard, patrol boat of KKP, sorry if out of topic



That's fine by me. Especially news and picts about big patrol vessels, that made by our local shipyard. We need to be keep informed about our local industry capability for supporting defense and security related matter. (including KPLP/Bakamla, BASARNAS, KKP).


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Denjaka
Credit in pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

What a view...A-1323 jungkir balik on runway 27 Adisutjipto AFB 15 Juli 2015


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

"Night time when everything looks black, we make it looks green"
Indonesian Police Special Anti Terror Task Force
photo credit : SW04


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Air to air Shoot 
Credit to jeff










Jakartans@PkDef said:


> "Night time when everything looks black, we make it looks green"
> Indonesian Police Special Anti Terror Task Force
> photo credit : SW04
> 
> View attachment 240064


Talk about kosmetik SF kita
di asean sf kita menurut ane kosmetiknya ktika full gear gak kalah lah sama sf nya yg di amrik ato ngeropah sana malah ampe ada yg gk percaya ktika kopaska full gear kek komen dibawah ini

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 240043
> 
> View attachment 240044
> 
> View attachment 240045


SPR sniper rifle, Pindad SS-1/SS1 Grenadier, SMR-1, and Carl Gustav? niceee 

And happy Eid Mubarak too, sorry for late announcement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Talk about kosmetik SF kita. di asean sf kita menurut ane kosmetiknya ktika full gear gak kalah lah sama sf nya yg di amrik ato ngeropah sana malah ampe ada yg gk percaya ktika kopaska full gear kek komen dibawah ini



These kind of gears are pretty standart for elite units. Btw, which one is bigger? the number of singapore's active soldiers(around 70.000) or Indonesia's elite soldiers?

Some people often say that singapore soldiers are the best equipped in ASEAN, but i dare to say that our elite soldiers are not inferior in term of equipment & military gears from them. If we have bigger number of elite soldiers than singapore's active soldiers, then we clearly in upper hand, arguably since we have the best trained and the most professional soldiers in ASEAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

_Battalion Infanteri Mekanis 201/Mechanized Infantry Battalion 201_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Indonesia’s Asian Fulcrum Idea *
A new proposal of Jakarta’s worldview. 







Recently, Rizal Sukma, a noted Indonesian expert and foreign policy advisor to the current government led by President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, proposed the idea of an Asian Fulcrum of Four. According to Rizal, four Asian powers – China, India, Indonesia and Japan – would seek to build and shape a pan Indo-Pacific (or Pacindo).
This is very similar to the idea of an Asian coalition of five put forth fifteen years ago by Indonesia’s then-president, Abdurrahman Wahid. Wahid had suggested a coalition comprised of China, India, Indonesia, Japan and Singapore. The group would not be a security pact, but an arrangement to facilitate political, economic and cultural cooperation that would allow three big countries to rise with the assistance of Japan and Singapore.

Rizal’s idea of Asia’s own G-4 rests on five assumptions. First, it is predicated on the idea of Asian solidarity and an Asian Century that may have received new momentum from the recently concluded Afro-Asian conference in Indonesia in April 2015. Leaders of nearly 100 countries from Asia and Africa gathered in Indonesia to celebrate seven decades of Afro-Asian solidarity.

Second, it seeks to build on the Indonesian experience as a regional architect. This is Jakarta’s key competency, as evidenced by its role in the growth and mushrooming of ASEAN-led initiatives for cooperation. Moreover, Indonesia is arguably positioned relative to the other three Asian powers. It has signed strategic partnerships with all these powers and sought to multi-align with them on the basis of parity and equidistant engagement.

Third, it places the responsibility of order-building in the region in the hands of four major players within it, rather than parties from without. Indeed, the essence of the idea is that Asia’s key actors should jointly take charge of constructing regional order, rather than leave it up to external forces.

Fourth, it builds on recent attempts among major Asian leaders to sustain dialogue and communication. Rizal notes that major powers are taking steps to address issues among them, including the U.S. and China, India and China, Japan and South Korea and Japan and China.

Finally, it plays on the fear of deterioration in great power relations between the United States and China under what is called the “Thucydides Trap.”

While the first three assumptions appear palpable and logical, the last two appear problematic. On the fourth assumption, to take just one example, India and China seem to have downgraded their strategic partnership of 2005 to a developmental partnership. And on the final assumption, it might be difficult for Jokowi to convince both Abe and Modi to work together with Xi just because China and the United States are caught in the “Thucydides Trap.”

This proposal is a departure from current regional trends on four counts. First, it stands apart from current trilateral arrangements – Australia-Japan-U.S.; India-Japan-U.S.; and Australia-India-Japan – in that it includes China. Second, it does not involve any extra-regional powers, excluding both Russia and the United States, engaging China – probably the only player that seems to be adamant about changing the status-quo. Third, this arrangement is not anchored on the region’s most successful cooperative platform – the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) and ASEAN-led initiatives. Finally, the proposal excludes three other important middle powers of the region – Australia, South Korea and Vietnam.

What does the proposal mean for Indonesia and ASEAN? For some, it can be viewed as yet more evidence of the increasingly marginal position of ASEAN in Indonesia’s strategic thinking under Jokowi. As Endy Bayuni, a noted Indonesian journalist and senior editor of The Jakarta Post, wrote in the Straits Times: “Under Jokowi, Indonesia is becoming more assertive, and perhaps a little too confident for its own good. And it is going it alone without ASEAN.”

Reiterating his idea of ASEAN as a confinement, Rizal downplays the role of ASEAN and underscores the strategic importance and necessity of the East Asia Summit (EAS). With respect to ASEAN, Rizal makes it clear that the grouping cannot maintain its centrality unless it sees the need for reform and initiates greater institutionalization. This line of strategic thinking suggests that while Jakarta may not be ditching ASEAN per se, it is going big and in a different direction. It is giving up what once former Indonesian President Yudhoyono called ‘geopolitics of cooperation’ and engaging in major power politics. As Barry Desker once put it, Indonesia as an emerging power is outgrowing ASEAN.

Since Wahid’s proposal of an Asia-5, much has changed both in the region and in Indonesia. Rizal Sukma’s somewhat sibylline remark in 2009 that Indonesia was ‘punching below its weight’ due to its ASEAN confinement has led to an important debate within the country about its regional aspirations and status-consistent behavior. Indonesia has risen to become an Indo-Pacific power and an emerging power seeking parity in the regional echelon of major powers. Experts have bestowed various epithets on Indonesia – including emerging power, global swing state, emerging democratic power, the first Muslim democratic superpower, and ascending Indonesia.

However, the proposal also exposes the inconsistency between entitlement and status-signaling in Indonesia’s own regional aspirations. While the idea of big-4 places Indonesia in the big leagues as an emerging power together with the likes of India, China and Japan and ensconces Indonesia’s pan-Indo-Pacific worldview, its continued adherence to its middle power approach effectively relegates Indonesia to a second-tier power status. If Indonesia can be part of this group as a middle power, then why can’t other Asian middle powers like South Korea, Australia, or even Vietnam also join as well?

In short, it appears that Indonesia is thinking like a major power and acting like a middle power. This middle power approach is a step backward when the country is being recognized – or if it wants to be recognized – as an emerging power. All other three Asian powers, meanwhile, claim at least regional major power status. This inconsistency of aspiration also contradicts Rizal’s own caution against Indonesia punching below its weight. One may argue that it is not ASEAN confinement that compels Indonesia to punch below its weight, but rather its own self-imposed and restrictive middle power approach that limits Indonesia’s regional profile.

If it is time to set up a group of big-4 in Asia that includes Indonesia, it is imperative that Jakarta first reset its regional demeanor. If Indonesia seeks parity with major powers, it must make up its mind about the status it seeks instead of floating between being a major and middle power. This confusion has dogged Indonesian leadership at least for the last five years. It is time rising Indonesia spells out an emerging power’s grand strategy. That would lend extra punch to Rizal’s idea of Asian Fulcrum of Four.

_Vibhanshu Shekhar is Asia Fellow at East West Center, Washington DC and Visiting Fellow at Paramadina University, Jakarta, Indonesia._

Indonesia’s Asian Fulcrum Idea | The Diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

Satgas Batalyon Komposit TNI Kontingen Garuda (Konga) XXXV-A/Unamid (United Nations Mission In Darfur) atau Indonesian Battalion (Indobatt), yang tengah bertugas sebagai Pasukan Perdamaian PBB memberikan pengobatan massal gratis bagi warga lokal di area El Riyad, Darfur Barat, Sudan, Afrika. Pengobatan gratis itu dilakukan pada Rabu, 22 Juli 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

*Republic of Djibouti Keen Warship Made in Indonesia*
Republik Djibouti Minati Kapal Perang Buatan Indonesia

*Jakarta* - KRI Banjarmasin-592 yang berlayar menuju Italia juga sempat singgah di Negara Republik Djibouti. Saat bersandar, negara yang terletak di Afrika Timur itu ternyata tertarik pada kapal perang buatan Indonesia tersebut.

Berdasarkan informasi dari Dinas Penerangan Angkatan Laut yang diterima detikcom, Senin (1/6/2015), KRI merapat di Dermaga Doraleh, Djibouti untuk menambah bekal berupa pengisian ulang bahan bakar dan air tawar. Saat bertemu dengan Dubes RI Luar Biasa Berkuasa Penuh untuk Ethiophia, Imam Santoso dalam acara Cocktail Party, Imam menyampaikan bahwa Negara Republik Djibouti meminati kapal perang buatan Indonesia seperti KRI Banjarmasin-592.

"Kapal perang sejenis KRI Banjarmasin-592 memiliki multifungsi yang dapat membawa pasukan, kapal kecil atau LCU (Landing Craft Unit) untuk menggeser pasukan dan memiliki Helly Deck yang dapat memuat lima pesawat helikopter," kata Imam Santoso seperti disampaikan Kepala Dispenal, Kolonel Laut (P) Suradi Agung Slamet.

Ditambahkan Imam, produk alutsista dan nonalutsista buatan Indonesia lebih bagus secara mutu dan harganya terjangkau bila dibandingkan dengan produk Eropa yang bagus, namun harga mahal dan biaya perawatan mahal. Sedangkan produk Cina harganya murah namun kualitas kurang bagus.

Republik Djibouti Minati Kapal Perang Buatan Indonesia


*TNI AL Latihan Lawan Penyusup di KRI Banjarmasin yang Berlayar ke Italia

Jakarta* - KRI Banjarmasin-592 sedang berlayar menuju Italia guna mengikuti World Expo Milano (WEM). Pasukan Khusus TNI Angkatan Laut (Passusla) sempat melaksanakan latihan Close Quarter Combat (CQC) di atas kapal perang buatan Indonesia yang di Komandani Letkol Laut (P) Rakhmat Arief Bintoro itu saat melintas di Laut Merah, Arab.

Berdasarkan informasi dari Dinas Penerangan Angkatan Laut yang diterima detikcom, Senin (1/6/2015), latihan diawali dengan latihan peran darurat dengan simulasi KRI Banjarmasin-592 disusupi oleh sekelompok orang tidak dikenal (OTK). Kelompok bersenjata yang terdiri dari 3-4 orang itu berhasil menguasai anjungan KRI Banjarmasin-592 dan berusaha menguasai kapal.

Selanjutnya, Tim Passusla yang onboard di KRI Banjarmasin-592 yang terdiri dari prajurit Komando Pasukan Katak (Kopaska) Armatim, Intai Amfibi (Taifib) Brigib I Marinir Surabaya dan ABK KRI Banjarmasin-592 melaksanakan negoisasi. Negosiasi dilakukan untuk mengulur waktu guna menyusun strategi dan berusaha mengetahui jumlah OTK dan persenjataannya.

"Setelah strategi dan kekuatan lawan diketahui, tim Passusla melaksanakan Ship Movement atau pergerakan kelompok menyusuri lorong dan tangga menuju anjungan dari lambung kiri geladak sekoci," kata Kepala Dispenal, Kolonel Laut (P) Suradi Agung Slamet.

Setelah kondisi lorong dan tangga telah dikuasai, lanjut Suradi, Tim Passusla dengan tangkas melumpuhkan OTK dan berhasil menguasai anjungan.

TNI AL Latihan Lawan Penyusup di KRI Banjarmasin yang Berlayar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

From Kartika Jala Krida: Sail to Milano 2015











The Naval Academy Midshipman ( AAL ) which is incorporated in the Genderang Seruling Gita Jala Taruna doing performance in front of hundreds of visitors in Alexandria Beach, Egypt.





Menengok tata cara makan para Taruna AAL selama KJK.





Aksi marching band Taruna AAL.
Sumber: Jurnal Maritim
















Satgas Kartika Jala Krida Sukses Tunaikan Tugas di Italia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

*KRI JOHN LIE-358 LAKSANAKAN PERSIAPAN LATMA CARAT 2015*






Dalam rangkaian persiapan latihan bersama CARAT 2015 antara TNI AL dengan US NAVY, KRI John Lie-358 yang tergabung dalam latihan tersebut melaksanakan beberapa rangkaian kegiatan persiapan, salah satunya adalah melaksanakan Tactical Floor Game (TFG) di anjungan KRI John Lie-358 yang sedang berada di pangkalan Komando Armada RI Kawasan Timur (Koarmatim), Senin, (20/07).

Selain KRI John Lie-358, ikut pula dalam rangkaian kegiatan Latma CARAT 2015 yaitu KRI Diponegoro-365, KRI Sultan Hasanudin-366 dan KRI Makasar-590. Keempat unsur tersebut saat ini dalam kondisi siap tempur untuk mengikuti seluruh rangkaian kegiatan mulai tahap Harbour Phase hingga Sea Phase. Ke-empat KRI yang masuk dalam jajaran Komando Armada RI Kawasan Timur tersebut, merupakan kapal-kapal berteknologi terbaru dan tercanggih yang dimiliki oleh TNI AL. Selain memiliki kemampuan sistem deteksi yang canggih, kapal-kapal tersebut diklengkapi pula oleh sistem senjata yang memiliki daya hancur dan akurasi yang dapat diandalkan.

Kegiatan TFG yang dilaksanakan dipimpin oleh Komandan KRI John Lie-358 Kolonel Laut (P) Antonius Widyoutomo, S.H. dan dihadiri pula oleh ke-3 Komandan KRI lainnya yang bertujuan untuk menguji pemahaman dari masing-masing unsur terhadap perencanaan latihan yang telah disusun. Hadir dalam kegiatan tersebut Seluruh perwira operasi yang terlibat dalam Latma CARAT 2015. Dalam TFG tersebut, diberikan pula dinamika permasalahan-permasalahan yang harus dipecahkan oleh masing-masing perwira operasi dengan tujuan agar kegiatan latihan yang akan dilaksanakan dapat berjalan dengan aman dan lancar.

(Dispenarmatim)
KRI JOHN LIE-358 LAKSANAKAN PERSIAPAN LATMA CARAT 2015 > W E B S I T E - T N I A L > Operasi & Latihan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

*National scene: Marine Corps to realize maritime axis plan*
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Fri, July 24 2015, 2:40 PM

JAKARTA: Marine Corps Commander Maj. Gen. Buyung Lalana has announced that the marines will support President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s maritime axis plan through the implementation of four specific programs.

According to Buyung, the four programs are: Save Our Littoral Life, a program to revitalize coral reef ecosystems across the archipelago, Marine Corps training on Damar Island in the Thousand Islands, trial use of flame retardant munitions by PT-76 Amphibious Tanks to help fight forest and landfires; and a symbolic expedition to the top of the Cartenzs Pyramid in Puncak Jaya, Papua.

“In the ‘Save Our Littoral Life’ program, the Marine Corps will plant 28,000 substrates of coral reef in 235 locations across the country, determined by GPS and placed under the care of the local marines,” he said in a press release on Thursday.

To officiate the program, Buyung continued, the Marines would be hosting a simultaneous reef-planting activity in several locations, including Sabang in Aceh, Manado in North Sulawesi and Ambon, Maluku, to coincide with the 70th commemoration of Indonesia’s Independence Day this August.

Furthermore, the corps plans to send a marine trooper to pitch the Indonesian flag at the top of the 4,884-meter high Carstensz Pyramid to also coincide with the Aug. 17 celebrations.

Apart from that, Buyung said that his forces would conduct a trial of chemical flame retardants for use with the PT-76 units’ cannons, in order to anticipate the spread of forest fires in the country.

National scene: Marine Corps to realize maritime axis plan | The Jakarta Post



*National scene: Govt to hold UN peacekeeping meeting*
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Fri, July 24 2015, 2:40 PM

JAKARTA: The Foreign Ministry is holding the Asia-Pasific regional meeting on peacekeeping next Monday and Tuesday to strengthen support from each country for the UN peacekeeping program, particularly to close the gaps in their contributions.

“This meeting is being held because of the high demand from the UN for its country members to contribute peacekeepers to conflict countries. There is a significant gap between contributions and demand,” said Andy Rachmianto, the International Security and Disarmament Director with the ministry.

According to the ministry, the meeting will be attended by 28 peacekeeper-contributing countries from the Asia-Pacific region.

Besides that, Singapore, Laos and Myanmar, who have yet to contribute any personnel will also attend to talk about potential contributions in the future. UN Security Council members, the US, England, France and Russia will also be present at the meeting.

The second day of the meeting will be a field-visit session to the Indonesian Peacekeeping Center in Sentul, West Java.

“Indonesia has deployed at least 2,700 personnel to 10 conflict areas. We are aiming to send 4,000 in total by 2019. Hopefully our contribution and the hosting of the meeting can be a good sign to support the nomination of Indonesia as an impermanent member of UN Security Council 2019 to 2020,” Andy said.

National scene: Govt to hold UN peacekeeping meeting | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

DEFENSE STUDIES: Danish Radars on Watch Over 17 508 Indonesian Islands


----------



## pr1v4t33r

cakep radarnya, ini udah dipasang di indonesia ya?
















> *The new radar combines a surveillance and high precision tracking radar in one system with market-leading accuracy and resolution.* *The MFSR-2100 is the only surveillance radar in the world with full tracking capability beyond 1000 km. *.........
> 
> In Indonesia, business relationships are often more deep-seated and personal. For the same reason, Weibel’s top management has accompanied their engineers to the country many times to make sure everything is just right...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Just wishing all of the programme can be done according to the schedule and no one get left behind, the money is tight, the need is never ended, no one can be blamed for all of this mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Just wishing all of the programme can be done according to the schedule...



Ameen to that.





Pindad's Badak armor vehicle side by side (old model with 20mm cannon and new with 90mm cannon)





Pindad's AMX modernization, lagi main kejar kejaran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

National scene: Marine Corps to realize maritime axis plan


JAKARTA: Marine Corps Commander Maj. Gen. Buyung Lalana has announced that the marines will support President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s maritime axis plan through the implementation of four specific programs.

According to Buyung, the four programs are: Save Our Littoral Life, a program to revitalize coral reef ecosystems across the archipelago, Marine Corps training on Damar Island in the Thousand Islands, trial use of flame retardant munitions by PT-76 Amphibious Tanks to help fight forest and landfires; and a symbolic expedition to the top of the Cartenzs Pyramid in Puncak Jaya, Papua.

“In the ‘Save Our Littoral Life’ program, the Marine Corps will plant 28,000 substrates of coral reef in 235 locations across the country, determined by GPS and placed under the care of the local marines,” he said in a press release on Thursday.

To officiate the program, Buyung continued, the Marines would be hosting a simultaneous reef-planting activity in several locations, including Sabang in Aceh, Manado in North Sulawesi and Ambon, Maluku, to coincide with the 70th commemoration of Indonesia’s Independence Day this August.

Furthermore, the corps plans to send a marine trooper to pitch the Indonesian flag at the top of the 4,884-meter high Carstensz Pyramid to also coincide with the Aug. 17 celebrations.

Apart from that, Buyung said that his forces would conduct a trial of chemical flame retardants for use with the PT-76 units’ cannons, in order to anticipate the spread of forest fires in the country.

National scene: Marine Corps to realize maritime axis plan | The Jakarta Post



pr1v4t33r said:


> cakep radarnya, ini udah dipasang di indonesia ya?
> View attachment 240454
> 
> View attachment 240455
> 
> View attachment 240456


Kayaknya belum nyampe nh radar om...baru tertarik ato emg baru nawarin 'Indonesia has grown to become a very promising market'



madokafc said:


> Just wishing all of the programme can be done according to the schedule and no one get left behind, the money is tight, the need is never ended, no one can be blamed for all of this mess.


Amiin...proyek PKR,LST,CBG,KCR60 dan klewang sajah ane gak bisa bayangin berapa duit tuh yg keluar.makanya si pakde di MEF2 ini belum belanja2 dulu,kelarin MEF1 dulu


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Last journey 
Credit to wahyono

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*Indonesia sends helicopter peacekeeping task force to Mali*
Sabtu, 25 Juli 2015 00:30 WIB - 0 Views





Mi-17 (FOTO ANTARA/R. Rekotomo)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia has decided to send a Helicopter MI-17 Task Force to join in the United Nations Multidimensional Integrated Stabilization Mission in Mali (MINUSMA).

The decision was taken to meet the request from the United Nations Department of Peacekeeping Operations made in August 2014, according to a website of the Cabinet Secretariat.

The decision was put in Presidential Regulation Regulation Number 78, 2015 regarding the MI-17 TNI Helicopter Garuda Contingent for UN Peacekeeping Mission in Mali signed by President Joko Widodo on July 3, 2015.

According to the presidential regulation the Helicopter MI-17 MINUSMA was formed by the defense forces (TNI) commander in line with the UN standard.

"The preparation, dispatch and return of the task force will be carried out by the TNI commander in coordination with the Team of Peacekeeping Mission Coordination," according to Article 4 of the presidential regulation.

The task force will be on the mission for a year at the longest with possible extension depending upon the UNs demand.

The TNI commander will report to the President regarding the implementation of the mission minimally once in three months or whenever is needed with copies of the report referred to the foreign and defense ministers.

The task force is funded by the national budget and the UN budget for its dispatch, operation, care of personnel, equipment maintenance, return or reinforcement.

ANTARA News : Portal Berita Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Kayaknya belum nyampe nh radar om...baru tertarik ato emg baru nawarin 'Indonesia has grown to become a very promising market'



Padahal udah sering mondar-mandir ya engineer sama top managemen nya dimari ... kemungkinan udah dipasang...


> In Indonesia, business relationships are often more deep-seated and personal. For the same reason, Weibel’s top management has accompanied their engineers to the country many times to make sure everything is just right...





From the january news, we find out that Kohanudnas gonna add 2 weibel radar.
Kohanudnas Operasikan Weibel Portable Radar | Indomiliter.com


> Menurut Dispenau, KASAU, Marsekal TNI Ida Bagus Putu Dunia, mengatakan bahwa “Kita akan membeli 1 unit radar rudal MLAAD (_Medium and Low Altitude Air Defense_) dan dua unit radar Weibel,”.





And from june news, we know that we gonna place this radar at Nunukan, and at that time this radar had already arrived in Jakarta. Radar Weibel Akan Segera Dipasang Di Nunukan | Benzano


> TNI Angkatan Udara akan menambah alutsista berupa radar yang akan dipasang di sabuk terluar Indonesia tepatnya di Pulau Nunukan.





> Radar ini akan mendukung fungsi primary dan secondary serta terintegrasi dengan radar sipil dan terintegrasi dengan Komando Pertahanan Udara Nasional (Kohanudnas).
> 
> “Sehingga kalau ada penerbangan gelap nanti radar militer yang tangkap dan monitor, radar berlokasi di Nunukan, sudah disurvei. Diharapkan radar yang sudah di Jakarta itu bisa dipasang secepatnya”,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Land Platforms
*Brazilian Army downselects companies for 4x4 programme*
*Victor Barreira, Istanbul* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
21 July 2015





The Sherpa scout is pictured here in the Brazilian Tupi variant with a REMAX system. It has been chosen by states such as Egypt, Kosovo, Lebanon, *Indonesia*, and India. Source: Victor Barreira

Brazilian Army downselects companies for 4x4 programme - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MarveL said:


> The Sherpa scout is pictured here in the Brazilian Tupi variant with a REMAX system. It has been chosen by states such as Egypt, Kosovo, Lebanon, *Indonesia*, and India. Source: Victor Barreira. Brazilian Army downselects companies for 4x4 programme - IHS Jane's 360



True, we bought few units for recon vehicle and named it "ELANG". We also use this platform to further develop Komodo 4x4 armor vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Horta backs Jokowi to solve Papua problems*
The former president of East Timor, Jose Ramos Horta, says he does not think an independence campaign for Indonesia's West Papua province will be successful.

He told the ABC solutions for the betterment of the people of West Papua had to be realised in the context of Indonesian sovereignty.

Mr Ramos Horta who is now a UN Special representative says if anyone can help redressing the challenges and problems in West Papua it would be Indonesia's president Joko Widodo.

He urged what he called the West Papuan elites to seize the opportunity with a new president to find the best possible arrangement between Jakarta and West Papua.
_Horta backs Jokowi to solve Papua problems | Radio New Zealand News_

*Audio report*: _http://img.scoop.co.nz/media/audio/0510/RamosHorta271005.mp3_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indonesian members Pakistan has decided to replace its standard weapon I mean G3 so I was just getting curious which Guns are uses by your Armed Forces ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zarvan said:


> Indonesian members Pakistan has decided to replace its standard weapon I mean G3 so I was just getting curious which Guns are uses by your Armed Forces ?



Standard rifle used by Indonesian military is Pindad SS2 : Pindad SS2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Identify aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marevan90

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Identify aircraft
> View attachment 240694








T-50i Golden Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Snipers from indonesian marines corps (Taifib)
Credit to jimmy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

marevan90 said:


> T-50i Golden Eagle


Why not Indonesia produce it in large numbers like 150 as its a good fighter for light strike like Scorpion and training.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

Local Made-drones to support the Coast Guard

_credit to its uploader_





_Belibis UAV



_

_12.7mm machine gun





KN Purworejo of Basarnas, docking at Banda Aceh




_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2015 Map of The Republic of Indonesia
The latest map issued by the Indonesian government providing detail and informative visual of the whole Indonesian territory. Looks like we claim more EEZ including more area around SCS.







Download full map
_BIG | Bersama Menata Indonesia Yang Lebih Baik | Peta NKRI_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kalo dilihat2, cakep juga SBS, cocoknya diplot buat gantiin apa ya? Denger-denger SBS dibuat basis pengembanganya dari AMX VCI/APC yang populasinya masih lumayan banyak, sekitar 200an unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhayangkara

black-hawk_101 said:


> Why not Indonesia produce it in large numbers like 150 as its a good fighter for light strike like Scorpion and training.


Yah I agree, this FA-50 aircraft variants is good enough to serve as a frontline patrol duties and light interceptor. Also we have a similar expectations when in the future our government can add additional numbers of those FA-50 light-fighter aircraft to fill our forward air squadron base which served to guard our border area..
But once again, with the limited defense budget that we have, and since we have a huge homework to modernize all of weaponry which is urgently need to be raplaced first. Surely we have to prioritize the first requirement which has become our program..



pr1v4t33r said:


> Kalo dilihat2, cakep juga SBS, cocoknya diplot buat gantiin apa ya? Denger-denger SBS dibuat basis pengembanganya dari AMX VCI/APC yang populasinya masih lumayan banyak, sekitar 200an unit..


I think this SBS vehicle its will be good if used as a multi-purpose platform which has seen in the pictures. Whether it's as an MLRS RHan-122 rocket launcher vehicle, or even its can be installed with V-shorad mistral anti-aircraft missile system turrets which is similar like mounted on our MPCV Sherpa vehicle..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bhayangkara said:


> I think this SBS vehicle its will be good if used as a multi-purpose platform which has seen in the pictures. Whether it's as an MLRS RHan-122 rocket launcher vehicle, or even its can be installed with V-shorad mistral anti-aircraft missile system turrets which is similar like mounted on our MPCV Sherpa vehicle..



Agree, we have Anoa as the common platform for wheeled armoured vehicle, and SBS should become common platform for tracked armoured vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

"KOMANDO !!!" - a soldier trainees strikes his bayonet and shouting the battle-cry of Indonesian SF- KOPASSUS during basic training and selection phase for Kopassus Para-Commando soldier.
photo credit : drreja





Air-Assault exercise
KOPASSUS, Para-Commando group
photo credit : drreja

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

brimob akan di dilatih pendidikan raider di pusdiklat kopassus?
*

ST Interview with President Jokowi: 
Indonesia to widen anti-terror laws*






Jakarta to close legal loopholes such as one that led to radical cleric's acquittal, President tells Warren Fernandez, Ravi Velloor, Zubaidah Nazeer, Wahyudi Soeriaatmadja and Neo Xiaobin in Bogor, Indonesia

Indonesia will beef up its anti-terrorism laws to give the authorities wider powers to take preventive measures and close legal loopholes that recently saw a radical cleric escape charges of joining the banned Middle East militant group Islamic State in Iraq and Syria (ISIS).

"It is very important to improve our regulations on this," President Joko Widodo told The Stratis Times in an interview yesterday. "We will put more provisions in our laws so we can prevent anyone planning to launch a terror attack."

Mr Widodo, who heads a country with the world's largest Muslim population, was referring to last month's case involving 63-year-old Muslim cleric Afief Abdul Madjid, who was given a prison sentence of half the length prosecutors had demanded. The smiling cleric, who had gone to Syria for paramilitary training with ISIS, was sentenced to four years' jail for funding a terrorist paramilitary training camp in Aceh about five years ago.


The judges rejected the prosecutors' argument that joining ISIS constitutes a plan to launch a terrorist attack. Indonesia's anti-terrorism law, adopted in 2003 in the wake of the 2002 Bali bombings that killed 202 people, can punish anyone who runs a terrorist group, but falls short of extending punishment to anyone pledging support or joining the group.

Mr Joko said he has asked his law and human rights minister to work on this with Parliament so that Indonesia could have a more preventive law on terrorism.

The threat from ISIS, he said, is one of his biggest concerns, noting that as many as 500 Indonesians had travelled abroad to support the terror group.

"For me, stability, security is very important, in our country and in our region," he said. "That means working together, working closely with all countries to solve the terrorism problem because we have zero tolerance for terrorism."

For this, he said, sharing information and intelligence among countries to fight terrorism is a must.

The acquittal of Afief, the first Indonesian to have been tried for involvement in ISIS-related activity, has raised worries as at least 13 alleged ISIS-related terrorists are slated to go on trial from next month in the West Jakarta court.

Many of the 13 have not gone to Syria. Some are accused of either creating a website to promote ISIS or funding and helping ISIS supporters to travel to the Middle East to link up with the militant group.

One of the men, Muhammad Amin Mude, 41, was arrested after police said they foiled his attempt to arrange for six people with fake passports to go to Syria. Amin is alleged to have arranged the trips of three batches of travellers to Syria prior to his arrest.

Another of those arrested, Muhammad Fachry, is accused of setting up and running a radical website that promotes ISIS and invites people to go to Syria.

Mr Adhe Bhakti, a researcher at the Centre for Radicalism and Deradicalisation Study, agrees with Mr Joko's plan to introduce a law to address the ISIS problem.

He told The Straits Times: "Afief went to Syria and pledged his allegiance to ISIS, attended a military training with ISIS. It is that clear, yet he could get off the hook."

Indonesia urgently needs a law that punishes anyone that supports a terrorist organisation, and another law that defines what qualifies as a terrorist organisation, instead of just declaring ISIS as a terrorist organisation, Mr Adhe added.

ST Interview with President Jokowi: Indonesia to widen anti-terror laws, SE Asia News & Top Stories - The Straits Times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

I Love Monday _ _
Army 2nd Sgt Arvianie Eka - Military Police unit, 2nd Military Area Command, Sriwijaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Cameron to hold talks in Indonesia and Malaysia in fight against Isis*

PM hopes to build greater cooperation in countering terrorism during trip that follows reports he is considering sending special forces into Libya




_ David Cameron (right) joins the then head of Libya’s national transitional council, Mustafa Abdul Jalil, and then French president, Nicolas Sarkozy, in Benghazi in 2011 after the overthrow of Gaddafi. Photograph: Philippe Wojazer/Reuters_

Sunday 26 July 201507.11 EDTLast modified on Sunday 26 July 201507.25 EDT

David Cameron is to hold talks in Indonesia and Malaysia this week to build greater cooperation in the fight against Islamic State. The talks follow reports he is considering sending special forces into Libya, fearing the country is becoming the chief source of terrorism in north Africa, as well as a jumping off point for migrants seeking to enter Europe.

Speaking before his visit, the prime minister said he was keen to explore whether Britain could offer counter-terrorism advice to Indonesia and Malaysia, and *suggested the UK could learn from their anti-extremism programmes.*

“All of us face a threat from foreign fighters and from increasing radicalisation within our countries and it’s right that we look at what help we can provide to one another,” Cameron said on Sunday. “I think Britain can offer expertise on practical counter-terrorism work – dealing with the threat from foreign fighters and investigating potential terrorist plots.

“I think Britain can learn from Indonesia and Malaysia on the work they have done to tackle the extremist ideology and to build tolerant and resilient societies.”

He added that Isis will only be thwarted if countries unite against “one of the biggest threats our world has faced”.

Cameron is to offer to send British experts to Malaysia and Indonesia to help the two countries disrupt terrorist plots and improve airline security.

The prime minister has for months been expressing concern in private about the situation in Libya, but the case for a further military intervention depends on a political agreement and more stable government with which to cooperate.

It is thought the gunman who shot dead 30 British tourists in Tunisia is known to have been trained in Libya.

Four years ago Britain, France and the US, through Nato-backed no-fly zones and special forces on the ground, played a role in the collapse of the Libyan state after the overthrow of Muammar Gaddafi in 2011.

Alex Salmond, the SNP’s foreign affairs spokesman, said on Sunday he was concerned that Britain had not done enough to help Libya create a secure political order after the fall of the Gaddafi regime. Speaking on the BBC’s Andrew Marr Show, Salmond cited figures in the Sunday Herald showing the UK had spent 13 times more on bombing Libya than on rebuilding the country.

Official figures show that the eight-month military intervention ordered by Cameron cost £320m. But efforts to stabilise Libya following Gaddafi’s death and the collapse of his government have amounted to just £25m, which has failed to prevent the country from sliding into chaos as feuding militias battle each other.

Possible action could include sending in specialists to help the authorities organise their security operations, as well as military training teams to prepare local troops for the fight against Isis.

In a sign of concern about the state of Libya and Britain’s post-conflict intervention, the House of Commons foreign affairs committee is launching an inquiry into the government’s foreign policy with respect to the north African country. The inquiry has a parallel to the one into the invasion of Iraq, albeit on a much smaller, time-limited and less well resourced scale.

It will look at strategic analysis undertaken before the intervention regarding its implications and consequences; the extent and effectiveness of post-conflict planning by the UK and its allies; and Britain’s engagement with Libya in the aftermath of the fighting in 2011.

The inquiry will also look at the UK’s withdrawal in 2014, and its engagement with the two competing administrations and various militias in Libya since, including the extent to which it is still seen as an ally in the country.

Cameron to hold talks in Indonesia and Malaysia in fight against Isis | Politics | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Cavarly soldier from Assault-Cavalry Company (KIKAVSER), KODAM IX Udayana, trains with Pindad SS2-V5.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Terapang 648 & KRI Tombak 629 in action





KRI Terapang 648, the 8th, 40m missile boat from KCR-40 class.




KRI Tombak 629, the 2nd, 60m missile boat from KCR-60 class.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Greeting from tiny tucanos
It is little but lethal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

pr1v4t33r said:


> True, we bought few units for recon vehicle and named it "ELANG". We also use this platform to further develop Komodo 4x4 armor vehicle.



Just for correction, from SIPRI database, turnout we order (licence) 100 units sherpa (elang), not just few units. My bad.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Ready for bad guys
Credit in pic






So,my prediction come true  Those raider skill and capability just for WAR 

Tak Ingin Polisi Dimiliterkan, TNI Tolak Pelatihan Raider untuk Brimob - Kompas.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@madokafc @pr1v4t33r is this new camo for indonesian airforce (TNI AU) ? Looks like PLA NAVY  
saya denger nih kamo baru ada di mabes TNI,belum dibagiin kedaerah...jgn jgn nih kamo buat terjun di LCS sbg kamuflase

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

Terlalu ngejreng warnanya, masih bagusan yg loreng abu abu.....btw di TNI pemilihan motif camo BDU ada risetnya ga sih? Atau hanya mengikuti selera panglima??!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

initial_d said:


> Terlalu ngejreng warnanya, masih bagusan yg loreng abu abu.....btw di TNI pemilihan motif camo BDU ada risetnya ga sih? Atau hanya mengikuti selera panglima??!!


Haha,makanya...Pernah liat camo Banser? Miriplah cuma beda warna doank


----------



## toke115

@anas_nurhafidz gak mbois blasss...  Marinir aja uda mula ninggalin warna ngejareng(kuning) dikit2 mulai sekarang  
Wanshan heavy transporters
Credit: jimmyherizal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_Sumber: bulletin Pindad _




anas_nurhafidz said:


> is this new camo for indonesian airforce (TNI AU) ? Looks like PLA NAVY. Saya denger nih kamo baru ada di mabes TNI, belum dibagiin ke daerah... jgn2 nih kamo buat terjun di LCS sbg kamuflase

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Night ops tucanos
Thanks to uploader


----------



## MarveL

Indonesia, Britain to build microsatellite for use in maritime sector
Selasa, 28 Juli 2015 16:57 WIB





_British Prime Minister, David Cameron, addresses his speech in Indonesia-United Kingdom Business Forum, in Jakarta, Tuesday. In his second visit to Indonesia Cameron also lead British business delegates conducting some discussin with their Indonesian colleagues build deepen cooperation in future. (ANTARA FOTO/Bay Ismoyo/Pool)_

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The governments of Indonesia and Britain will build a microsatellite in the maritime field as part of the maritime cooperation agreement between the two countries.

This cooperation was established during British Prime Minister David Cameron's visit.

According to a written statement received here on Tuesday, the plan was announced during a workshop on the application of space technology in the maritime sector.

The workshop was opened by Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Indroyono Susilo.

It was also attended by British Energy and Climate Change Minister Amber Rudd, Head of the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (Lapan) Thomas Djamaluddin, and Head of Research and Development of the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry Achmad Poernomo.

"Soon after the agreement is signed, it (the microsatellite) will be established in Indonesia. The results of the workshop will be followed-up at the UK Maritime Forum," the minister remarked.

Susilo pointed out that the agreement between the two countries concerned cooperation on climate change and sustainable development post-2015, which requires the use of space technology.

Moreover, Head of Research and Development of the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry Achmad Poernomo noted that the technology of remote sensing satellites will be applied in the fisheries sector.

The workshop held on Tuesday was attended by a number of experts and industrialists from the United Kingdom, as well. These included speakers from the UK, the UK Space Agency, Airbus, Inmarsat, SSTL and SatApp Chatapult, among others.

On the first day of Cameron's visit to Indonesia, the governments of both countries had reached four agreements.

The four memoranda of understanding signed were on maritime affairs, prevention of terrorism and transnational crimes, research and innovation, and aviation and national space.

After the meeting, President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo revealed that he had discussed bilateral economic cooperation with Cameron.

In addition, the Cameron described his talks with Jokowi as productive, stating that the cooperation agreements signed between the two countries would benefit both sides.

He also affirmed that his government supported the Southeast Asian economic cooperation under the ASEAN.


Indonesia, Britain to build microsatellite for use in maritime sector - ANTARA News


----------



## faries

*ASEAN, China to discuss South China Sea issue*
Selasa, 28 Juli 2015 21:14 WIB | 1.024 Views




Photo document of Chinese fishing boats are shown in the South China Sea, which is also claimed by Taiwan, Vietnam, Malaysia, the Philippines and Brunei. (AFP)

Beijing (ANTARA News) - Ten members of the Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) will resume holding their ninth meeting to discuss the situation in the South China Sea in Tianijn, China, on Wednesday, July 29, according to a statement.

Senior diplomats from the ten ASEAN member countries will discuss the South China Sea issue with deputy of the Chinese foreign minister Liu Zhemin on Wednesday.

During the one-day meeting, the representatives of both parties will finalize the implementation of the Declaration on the Conduct of Parties (DOC).

The statement also revealed that the DOC of the South China Sea was reached during the eight ASEAN summit in Hanoi, Vietnam, in 2002.

In addition, both parties will also discuss efforts related to maritime cooperation to accelerate the completion of agreement on the Code of Conduct (CoC) in a bid to overcome the South China Sea conflict.

According to the statement, during the ASEAN and China meeting, Indonesia will be represented by I Gusti Agung Wesaka Puja, the director of the ASEAN cooperation division at the countrys foreign ministry.

Puja emphasized that Indonesia continued to push for peace efforts in the South China Sea. One of the efforts made by Indonesia is encouraging the completion of the agreement of China-ASEAN CoC.

Puja further remarked that the code of ethics over the handling of the South China Sea dispute should be resolved and agreed upon in order to maintain regional stability.

In the meantime, Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Tedjo Edhy Purdijatno noted in Yogyakarta on Sunday, May 31, 2015, that Indonesia will always support the establishment of peace in the South China Sea.

"As a country that adopts a free and active policy, we must participate in any effort to create global peace," he remarked after addressing the seventh congress of the Pancasila state ideology at the Gadjah Mada University (UGM).

He was responding to the United States plan to help facilitate military training and weaponry for the ASEAN, including Indonesia to face China when a conflict in the South China Sea erupts.

If a conflict among countries in the South China Sea occurs, Indonesia will remain neutral without siding with any of the conflicting nations, he affirmed.

"Regardless of whether there will be assistance, we will always support peace in the South China Sea," he added.

_(Reported by Rini Utami/Uu.B003/INE/KR-BSR/H-YH)

ASEAN, China to discuss South China Sea issue - ANTARA News_

News From PT LEN

Luhut Pandjaitan Jajal Simulator Pesawat di PT LEN | Pikiran Rakyat Online
BANDUNG RAYA
4 Juni, 2015 - 15:20






ARMIN ABDUL JABBAR/PRLM
KEPALA Staf Kepresidenan, Luhut Pandjaitan (kiri) bersama Gubernur Jawa Barat Ahmad Heryawan (kanan) mencoba Simulator Pesawat Terbang saat melakukan kunjungan kerja ke PT LEN, Jln. Soekarno-Hatta, Kota Bandung, Kamis (4/6/2015). Kunjungan tersebut dalam rangka persiapan industri nasional dalam mendukung program Presiden RI.


Alat Komunikasi Daerah Perbatasan RI-Malaysia di Kaltim Gunakan PLTS dari PT Len Industri
PT Len Industri (Persero)
*Sumber : Geoenergi*






Ada yang menarik dari kisah Sriyanto, Pimpinan Proyek Alkom Pamtas RI-Malaysia di Kalimantan Timur (Kaltim), yang baru saja menjadi Pimpinan Proyek Alkom Pengamanan Perbatasan. Tugas utama proyek ini adalah instalasi radio – radio komunikasi di daerah perbatasan. Proyek jenis ini baru pertama kali ditangani PT Len Industri, walaupun sebenarnya Len sudah sangat akrab dengan radio. Radio tersebut juga menggunakan Sistem tenaga surya yang diproduksi oleh Len. PLTS tersebut digunakan sebagai sumber energi pemancar dan antena radio-radio untuk berkomunikasi.

“Pemasangan radio di daerah perbatasan merupakan hal yang baru dari Len. Tetapi bagi kami ini sama sekali bukan masalah untuk mewujudkannya. Alhamdulilah proyek ini selesai pada Oktober 2014, tim bisa menyelesaikan proyek ini tepat waktu,” katanya di Bandung, baru-baru ini.

Alkom tersebut nantinya akan digunakan oleh Mabes TNI untuk operasional di Kaltim, daerah perbatasan dengan Malaysia. Untuk penggarapan alkom perbatasan Len bekerjasama dengan Aselsan dari Turki, yakni berupa kerjasama produksi.

Daerah yang akan ter-cover baru 14 titik, dari total ± 36 lokasi di Pulau Kalimantan. Keempat belas titik lokasi yaitu: Kodam VI/MLW – Balikpapan, Korem 091/ASN – Samarinda, Poskotis – Nunukan, Pos Aji Kuning, Pos Gabma Simanggaris, Pos Simanggaris Lama, Pos Simantobol, Pos Simantipal, Pos Labang, Pos Tembalang, Pos Long Midang, Pos Long Apari, Pos Long Bawan, dan Pos Long Betaoh.

Menurut Asrenum Panglima TNI Laksda TNI Among Margono, perbatasan menjadi program prioritas Mabes TNI. Indonesia memiliki tiga wilayah perbatasan di darat, yakni di Kalimantan (berbatasan dengan Malaysia), Papua (berbatasan dengan PNG), dan Timor (berbatasan dengan Timor Leste).

Pembangunan di perbatasan harus meliputi aspek pertahanan dan kesejahteraan. Sarana dan prasarana keduanya harus terintegrasi. Dia menyebut, pihaknya sudah membagikan 600 solar cell untuk pengamanan perbatasan (pamtas) di pulau-pulau terluar, terkecil, dan pamtas di darat berkat dukungan dari Kementerian ESDM.*(Len/HER)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Navy conducting Integrated _Health Simulation Exercise_ at Madura Pier, Koarmatim, Surabaya, East Java (28/7/2015). 
This simulation involve the Navy, Basarnas(National Search & Rescue Agency) and a number of hospital personnels, aims to improve the readiness of health unit and integration between agencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## initial_d

pr1v4t33r said:


> 2015 Map of The Republic of Indonesia
> The latest map issued by the Indonesian government providing detail and informative visual of the whole Indonesian territory. Looks like we claim more EEZ including more area around SCS.
> 
> 
> View attachment 240906
> 
> 
> Download full map
> _BIG | Bersama Menata Indonesia Yang Lebih Baik | Peta NKRI_


Lol......our version of indonesian nine dash line, loved it, unlike the chinese, we have international law base in this.......so is this meant we too join the thrill in SCS


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Anoa RCWS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Integrated training exercise : Army Raider, Navy KOPASKA, Air Force PASKHAS and Police BRIMOB at Brimob training center, Watukosek, East Java





Indonesian Police Ranger (Resimen Pelopor) Brimob joint exercise with Indonesian Navy KOPASKA Eastern Fleet Command (Armatim) in Surabaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Su-27SKM fully loaded AAM missiles going to intercept
Credit in pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

#Synergy & #Interoperability TNI-POLRI
Indonesian army raider infantry and police ranger regiment (resimen pelopor Brimob) Air Assault joint exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Any news about this locally developed APC for marines?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

pr1v4t33r said:


> Any news about this locally developed APC for marines?
> 
> View attachment 241979







I want full info on this Gun and all the new Guns developed by Indonesia. Full details Please brothers from Indonesia videos will also be preffered.
As for APC looks good but what's the status of it ?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Any news about this locally developed APC for marines?
> 
> View attachment 241979


i dont have.or it just proto? Looks better with that camo than this one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Cool...Today This drone (OS-Wifanusa) makes first flight
credit to Dr. Paonganan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> is this new camo for indonesian airforce (TNI AU) ? Looks like PLA NAVY. Saya denger nih kamo baru ada di mabes TNI,belum dibagiin kedaerah...jgn jgn nih kamo buat terjun di LCS sbg kamuflase







_Di Hari Bakti ke-68, TNI AU Kenalkan PDL Baru_




anas_nurhafidz said:


> i dont have.or it just proto? Looks better with that camo than this one.
> View attachment 242007



The one that i posted, appeared during 67th Marine anniversary, while the one you posted appeared during Indo Defence Expo 2012.




Zarvan said:


> View attachment 242004
> 
> I want full info on this Gun and all the new Guns developed by Indonesia. Full details Please brothers from Indonesia videos will also be preffered. As for APC looks good but what's the status of it ?



The rifle is Pindad SSX 7.62, still in experimental stage. I'll add some spec for the marines APC, later.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

A reliable rifle for combatants is key for their succesfull mission. PT Pindad (Persero) has so far developed 5 variants of assault rifles with its brand called "SS2". And each variants has it own unique and specific adventageous. The so-called SS2 V5, for example, fits for close quarter battle with a better accuracy and lighter weight. It's suitable for armored vehicle personnel and paratroops soldiers. #Pindad





As a company provide defense and security equipment, PT Pindad (Persero) continues to expand production of munitions and in accordance with the emergence of weapons increasingly diverse. Various types of ammunition were developed in accordance with the caliber weapon in production. 
#Pindad





This two G2 pistol series are Pindad's main handgun products. G2 Combat is a special pistol made for military purposes, whereas the G2 Elite is produced for shooting competition. 
G2 has recorded remarkable performance in international shooting competition, such as Asean Army Rifle Meet (AARM), Brunei International Skill at Army Meet (BISAM) and recently on Australian Army Skills at Arms Meeting (AASAM) . 
#Pindad #G2Combat #G2Elite

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

*David Cameron and Indonesian president agree measures to counter Islamic State (IS) extremism*







Prime Minister David Cameron arrives in Jakarta, Indonesia (PA)





David Cameron on the first day of a four day visit to south-east Asia (PA)





David Cameron selfie with actress and singer Maudy Ayunda (centre) and Ibu Djuna

David Cameron and Indonesian president agree measures to counter Islamic State (IS) extremism - Independent.ie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

So,my question is whay the last photo of three CBG class appeared above longer than 2 unit before.is there any upgrade or different specs if PT PAL build them?


----------



## initial_d

Perhaps in the third cbg they will add AIP in to the sub.....well thats just my guess any way


anas_nurhafidz said:


> So,my question is whay the last photo of three CBG class appeared above longer than 2 unit before.is there any upgrade or different specs if PT PAL build them?
> View attachment 242081

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> So,my question is whay the last photo of three CBG class appeared above longer than 2 unit before.is there any upgrade or different specs if PT PAL build them?


What the slide actually said? anyone understand korean?




anas_nurhafidz said:


> Cool...Today This drone (OS-Wifanusa) makes first flight


yeah cool.... but that's not the first flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bennedict

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 242089
> 
> 
> 
> What the slide actually said? anyone understand korean?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah cool.... but that's not the first flight.


More like Type 63 Light Tank, look at the hull

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bennedict said:


> More like Type 63 Light Tank, look at the hull



When Dislitbang, Denhar & PT. Wirajayadi Bahari start developing the APC prototype, i believe they take into consideration many existing design available on the market, and not exclusively copying one design.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

5 Nexter CAESAR 155mm self-propelled howitzer arrived today
In total we already have 9 from 37 units ordered. 10 more will come this year, and the last 18 units will come next year.





_ARCinc.ID - Selamat datang (lagi) Caesar..!!_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*President Jokowi inaugurates 793 military, police cadets*
Kamis, 30 Juli 2015 14:38 WIB | 489 Views




President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) greets prospective juvenile officer after giving a briefing at the Police Academy in Semarang, Central Java, Wednesday (July 29, 2015). The juvenile officers sworn in on Thursday. (ANTARA/Rumgapres)

Semarang (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) inaugurated 793 military and police cadets as officers during the "Prasetya Perwira 2015" ceremony held here on Thursday.

The president acted as the inspector of the Prasetya Perwira 2015 ceremony, which took place at Bhayangkara square of the Semarang Police Academy.

Four jet fighters did a flypast over Semarang city when the president pinned the insignia on four representatives who graduated from the military and police academies.

The 793 cadets, who have graduated from the military and police academies in 2015, comprised 215 Military cadets, 89 Air Force cadets, 100 Navy cadets, and 389 Police cadets.

Each academys best graduate received the Adhi Makaysa award.
(Uu.INE/KR-BSR/O001)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

*Selamat datang (lagi) Caesar..!!*
Created on Thursday, 30 July 2015 08:20

Setelah melalui berbagai aral melintang, akhirnya meriam swagerak Caesar 155mm kembali tiba di tanah air. Setibanya di Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, proses bongkar muat juga sempat terkendala unjuk rasa pekerja kontainer. Namun akhirnya, pada kamis dini hari, satu persatu meriam asal Prancis ini bisa dibongkar muat.








Total ada sebanyak 15 unit Caesar yang akan datang dalam waktu dekat ini. Pada kamis dinihari tadi, sebanyak 5 unit dulu yang telah tiba. Dengan ditambah 4 unit yang telah tiba tahun lalu, maka total ada 19 unit Caesar yang akan datang tahun ini. Pada tahun depan, sebanyak 18 unit sisa pesanan direncanakan akan tiba.






Dalam waktu dekat juga akan dilakukan uji fungsi Meriam caesar yang telah tiba. Termasuk Uji fungsi kendaaraan tempur Komodo yang berfungsi sebagai BCV (Baterai Command Vehicle). *Ssssttt... kini tengah diperjuangkan pula pengadaan LG-1MK3, untuk memenuhi kebutuhan 2 batalyon.
*
After reading all article on privateer's previous link, I'm interested in other procurement that still in strugle, hope everything will be as planned and many new arsenal will fulfill our inventory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> Ssssttt... kini tengah diperjuangkan pula pengadaan LG-1MK3, untuk memenuhi kebutuhan 2 batalyon. After reading all article on privateer's previous link, I'm interested in other procurement that still in strugle, hope everything will be as planned and many new arsenal will fulfill our inventory.





> Dan menurut informasi yang didapat ARC pada saat Indodefence 2014, kemungkinan TNI-AD akan memesan sebanyak 2 Batalyon (36 unit) LG1 MkIII, disusul Marinir yang memesan sebanyak 1 kompi. Informasi lainnya seputar artileri adalah, adanya kemungkinan tambahan pesanan Sistem Artileri Caesar sebanyak 1 Batalyon serta K-9 juga sebanyak 1 Batalyon. Semoga saja semua rencana ini berjalan lancar.


_ARCinc.ID - Meriam Nexter LG1 Mk III, calon andalan Para Ranger_
Mborong ceritanya...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

hopefully there is a continuation of the K-9 procurement plan, might like Tarantula procurement, without much news suddenly came


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Anoa armoured vehicle, mortar version

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

*Editorial: Toward a Professional TNI*
By Jakarta Globe on 08:23 pm Jul 30, 2015
Category Editorial, Front Page, Opinion
Tags: editorial, Indonesian Military TNI

Indonesia badly needs smart military leadership who understand and can adapt to the current challenges while believing in democratic values, especially in civilian rule.

This way, Indonesia doesn’t have to worry about military coup every time our democracy fails to provide solution to problems facing the nation. A military leadership that believes in civilian rule sends a strong signal that finally we can have a mature and unshaken democracy.

We recently have some concerns about military’s unrest — either emerging from the disappointment about low welfare and from feeling of alienation from the state affairs — as well as the weakness of the current government lead by civilian President Joko Widodo.

However, Indonesian Military (TNI) commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo has shown himself as not only an intellectual general but also a strong supporter of democratic principles.

In his speech in front of new graduates of military and police academy, he acknowledged Indonesia’s new challenges — clash over limited natural resources among nations — leaving behind TNI’s ambition to seek control over politics of the nation.

He then stressed the need for the nation’s security forces to adapt. In other words, Indonesian military must turn itself to world-class military professionals because more and more nations will come to Asia and the Pacific for economic gains.

But a healthy and professional military force will not be realized unless every soldier has adequate welfare, which is enjoyed not only by its generals and high-ranking officers but down to the lowest ranks.

How can a soldier with his or her family can live with only Rp 2 million ($148) a month? These soldiers will definitely moonlight in other jobs, involving civilian affairs and leaving their main duties behind.

The arrest of two soldiers for kidnapping a businessman only this week proves that soldiers are compelled to work on the side to get more money. Meanwhile, we know how generals live a lavish life at the expense of their soldiers. The money allocated to the military should be enough if used wisely, while there must be efforts to eradicate corruption inside the military.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Morning patrol
Credit to Fajar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Will be great, if this prototype can be pushed to be mass produced for replacing the old stock BTR-50. What could possibly hold back Marines to aquire this hansome amphibious armoured platform?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Will be great, if this prototype can be pushed to be mass produced for replacing the old stock BTR-50. What could possibly hold back Marines to aquire this hansome amphibious armoured platform?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 242369
> 
> View attachment 242378
> 
> View attachment 242366
> 
> View attachment 242367



Good design and prototype but i think they should make wider track for more distributed weight.
Narrow track can easily sink into soft terrain like mud or wet sands during beach landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pr1v4t33r said:


> Anoa armoured vehicle, mortar version
> 
> View attachment 242341
> 
> View attachment 242282
> 
> View attachment 242283
> 
> View attachment 242284
> 
> View attachment 242285
> 
> View attachment 242339
> 
> View attachment 242342




The soil is so orange ...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Good design and prototype but i think they should make wider track for more distributed weight. Narrow track can easily sink into soft terrain like mud or wet sands during beach landing.



Looks like they use the old stock BTR-50 track for this one, this can be modified easily if marines agree to put some solid order in the future. True, there's room for improvement but overall a very good and solid design. They should bring this design to PINDAD and work together to finalized this prototype.

How about combining SBS & this amphibious armoured APC and joint develop one common platform for both Army and Marines?




DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The soil is so orange ...


Need some colour correction? or maybe just the soil?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bulbous bow for 1st Philippines SSV, June 2015, Surabaya, Indonesia.



_sumber: Alberth Minas_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The soil is so orange ...


tropic equatorial soil


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

pr1v4t33r said:


> Bulbous bow for 1st Philippines SSV, June 2015, Surabaya, Indonesia.
> View attachment 242425
> _sumber: Alberth Minas_
> 
> 
> Indonesian Fighter X promotional Video
> [On the track] This fighter jet project is still alive and kickin.
> 
> _IFX..Soon - Tjahya Elang Migdiawan | Facebook_



Udh jadul mas videonya:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Take that!








Reashot Xigwin said:


> Udh jadul mas videonya.


sorry, didn't know that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Take that!
> View attachment 242475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, didn't know that



Take THIS !!





photo credit : drreja

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesian police task force
Credit to ian richardo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

pr1v4t33r said:


> Take that!
> View attachment 242475





Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Take THIS !!
> View attachment 242508
> 
> 
> photo credit : drreja




*TAKE ME... 






*
credit : @muthiadianahindra

wiken.. wiken.. wiken... 


.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Morning Patrol
Credit to fajar adryanto

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Marines Forces, Grad MLRS & Marines SF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesian Police (GEGANA) 
Thanks to Rennodiwa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

BALI, Indonesia (July 30, 2015) Indonesian Navy officers don protective flight equipment before entering an MV-22 Osprey tiltrotor aircraft, assigned to Marine Medium Tiltrotor Squadron (VMM) 265 (Reinforced), for a flight to tour the forward-deployed assault ship USS Bonhomme Richard (LHD 6) at sea. Bonhomme Richard is the lead ship of the Bonhomme Richard Expeditionary Strike Group and is on patrol in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy Photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Taylor A. Elberg/Released)

150730-N-DQ503-070 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Again
Thanks to uploader
















katarabhumi said:


> BALI, Indonesia (July 30, 2015) Indonesian Navy officers don protective flight equipment before entering an MV-22 Osprey tiltrotor aircraft, assigned to Marine Medium Tiltrotor Squadron (VMM) 265 (Reinforced), for a flight to tour the forward-deployed assault ship USS Bonhomme Richard (LHD 6) at sea. Bonhomme Richard is the lead ship of the Bonhomme Richard Expeditionary Strike Group and is on patrol in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy Photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Taylor A. Elberg/Released)
> 
> 150730-N-DQ503-070 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Cuma diajak terbang doank kan? Gak tertarik beli nih?  Ehh lupa harganya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Turkey calls for closer cooperation with Indonesia to fight terrorism*
* Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said he hopes to have a more effective and efficient mechanism to counter the scourge. *

By Saifulbahri Ismail 
*POSTED:* 31 Jul 2015 16:44





_Indonesian President Joko Widodo (L) welcomes Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan (L2)_

JAKARTA: Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said he would like to have closer cooperation with Indonesia in the fight against terrorism.



Speaking at the National Resilience Institute in Jakarta on Friday (Jul 31), Mr Erdogan said he hopes to have a more effective and efficient mechanism to counter the scourge.

Mr Erdogan is in Indonesia for a three-day state visit. This is his first visit to the country since taking office as head of state last year.

During his lecture, Mr Erdogan refuted allegations that Turkey is at fault for allowing foreign fighters to enter Syria to join the Islamic State militant group. He said that the accusations are ungrounded and unjustified.

Instead, Mr Erdogan blamed countries who failed to track their own citizens engaging in terrorist activities and take the necessary precautions in time. He explained that Turkey has a land border with Syria spanning about 900 kilometres, and it is difficult to stop people from entering Syria. 

In addition, Mr Erdogan said Turkey is facing powers who try to convey the image that Turkey is assisting terrorist organisations. He stressed that his country is not involved and will never be a part of it.

Mr Erdogan says his country has detected some 16,000 foreign fighters who have planned to join the Islamic State militant group in Syria. So far, Turkey has banned more than 6,000 people from entering the country and deported more than 1,600 if they are suspected to be involved in any extremist activities.

In his address, Mr Erdogan repeated his call for reform of the United Nations (UN), saying the world is suffering because of the decisions made by the UN Security Council. He said the world needs a fairer representation at that level.

He says the solution to tackling religious extremism lies in co-operation and consultation among countries.

The players outside the region should also be involved towards a solution,” said Mr Erdogan. “We have been talking with Indonesia, when it comes to these matters for a while now, and we will continue. When it comes to contributing to global stability our policies overlap.”

*BILATERAL FREE TRADE AGREEMENT*

Also high on the agenda was how both countries can foster closer economic ties. According to the Indonesian Foreign Ministry, trade between Turkey and Indonesia topped US$2.5 billion last year.

Indonesia aims to more than double its export numbers to Turkey in the next four years, with a target of close to US$4 billion. Indonesia’s main exports to Turkey are natural rubber, synthetic fibre, palm oil and textile.

“We have agreed to remove any trade barriers immediately, and with regards to barriers on the Free Trade Agreement, which we are still pursuing, we have set a target to conclude it by this year,” said Indonesia President Joko Widodo.

Indonesia and Turkey also have agreed to set up a joint economic commission this year to further explore opportunities in both countries.

Mr Erdogan is no stranger to Indonesia having visited the country three times before as Prime Minister of Turkey.

Mr Erdogan hopes his visit to Indonesia will further strengthen bilateral relations. He says that even though Turkey and Indonesia are located at separate ends of Asia, the two countries share a close relationship, united by the same faith.

- CNA/ek/ec

Turkey calls for closer cooperation with Indonesia to fight terrorism - Channel NewsAsia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The plan to license 3 Norico products were canceled. According to Alam Indomesin Utama Admin, both side can't reach agreement on Transfer of Technology scheme.

- 外媒：中国售印尼三种武器技术 含遥控武器_网易军事
- Foreign media: China , Indonesia sold three weapons technology including remote weapon | Netease International News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian government calls for urgent completion of submarine basing facilities*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
30 July 2015


A senior government official has called on the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) to accelerate work on its Palu naval base located in Central Sulawesi in anticipation of the service's first new Type 209/1200 Chang Bogo-class diesel-electric submarine (SSK).




A Type 209 Chang Bogo conventional submarine similar to the ones that will be received by Indonesia from 2017. (Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft)

The call was made by the country's co-ordinating minister for political, legal, and security affairs, Tedjo Edhy Purdijatno, during his visit to Central Sulawesi, local media reported.

Palu naval base was officially opened in April 2013 and will be home to the TNI-AL's fleet of new Chang Bogo-class SSKs once they arrive from South Korea. The service is scheduled to receive the first boat in early 2017 and the second boat by the end of that year, according to TNI-AL sources.
Indonesian government calls for urgent completion of submarine basing facilities - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia to finalize weaponry system plans with Turkey *
_Sat, August 01 2015, 7:47 PM_

Indonesia is ready to finalized cooperation plans with Turkey related to the development of a primary weaponry system (Alutsista).

According to Vice President Jusuf Kalla, the issue was discussed by President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo and Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan during a meeting at the presidential palace on Friday.

The government has appointed state-owned weapons manufacturer PT Pindad to execute the cooperation plans.

"We haven't yet talk about Turkey's investment commitment in the Alutsista development cooperation. But of course we will soon discuss matters related to the joint venture," said Kalla as quoted by kompas.com on Saturday.

Jokowi stated on Friday that one of the issues discussed with Erdogan was the eradication of terrorism, which involved a discussion about the Islamic State (IS).

According to Jokowi, the two countries are ready to increase cooperation in intelligence. He also revealed plans to place Indonesian intelligence officers in Turkey.

PT Pindad previously cooperated with other countries to develop Alutsista. It has plans to develop a medium tank with Turkey's FNSS Defence Systems. The latter will provide training for PT Pindad employees to design and produce the tank.

The first tank prototype will be produced in Turkey with the participation of PT Pindad engineers. The second prototype will be produced in Indonesia by PT Pindad. (edn/kes)(++++)

Indonesia to finalize weaponry system plans with Turkey | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Britain to build microsatellite for use in maritime sector*
Selasa, 28 Juli 2015 16:57 WIB | 1.532 Views




British Prime Minister, David Cameron, addresses his speech in Indonesia-United Kingdom Business Forum, in Jakarta, Tuesday. In his second visit to Indonesia Cameron also lead British business delegates conducting some discussin with their Indonesian colleagues build deepen cooperation in future. (ANTARA FOTO/Bay Ismoyo/Pool)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The governments of Indonesia and Britain will build a microsatellite in the maritime field as part of the maritime cooperation agreement between the two countries.

This cooperation was established during British Prime Minister David Cameron's visit.

According to a written statement received here on Tuesday, the plan was announced during a workshop on the application of space technology in the maritime sector.

The workshop was opened by Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Indroyono Susilo.

It was also attended by British Energy and Climate Change Minister Amber Rudd, Head of the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (Lapan) Thomas Djamaluddin, and Head of Research and Development of the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry Achmad Poernomo.

"Soon after the agreement is signed, it (the microsatellite) will be established in Indonesia. The results of the workshop will be followed-up at the UK Maritime Forum," the minister remarked.

Susilo pointed out that the agreement between the two countries concerned cooperation on climate change and sustainable development post-2015, which requires the use of space technology.

Moreover, Head of Research and Development of the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry Achmad Poernomo noted that the technology of remote sensing satellites will be applied in the fisheries sector.

The workshop held on Tuesday was attended by a number of experts and industrialists from the United Kingdom, as well. These included speakers from the UK, the UK Space Agency, Airbus, Inmarsat, SSTL and SatApp Chatapult, among others.

On the first day of Cameron's visit to Indonesia, the governments of both countries had reached four agreements.

The four memoranda of understanding signed were on maritime affairs, prevention of terrorism and transnational crimes, research and innovation, and aviation and national space.

After the meeting, President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo revealed that he had discussed bilateral economic cooperation with Cameron.

In addition, the Cameron described his talks with Jokowi as productive, stating that the cooperation agreements signed between the two countries would benefit both sides.

He also affirmed that his government supported the Southeast Asian economic cooperation under the ASEAN.

Indonesia, Britain to build microsatellite for use in maritime sector - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

credit to supermarine aka Azriel






Indonesian Army Pilot with Apache Guardian..... so handsome

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## prima99

about the KFX/IFX project, is the final design already published?

as the american company Lockheed Martin embargoed Indonesia, will the IFX be as good as the Korean counterpart? 

also, will it be competitive against 5th generation fighters like ATD-X, J-20, TAI TFX?


----------



## Nike

FPU UNAMID Mission in Sudan





















*Erdogan discusses Aceh conflict settlement: VP Kalla*
Sabtu, 1 Agustus 2015 20:16 WIB | 598 Views




Indonesian Vice President M. Jusuf Kalla (left) next to the President of Turkey Recep Tayyip Erdogan after Friday prayers at the Istiqlal Mosque, Jakarta, July 31, 2015. (ANTARA/Widodo S. Jusuf)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Vice President M. Jusuf Kalla said Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has discussed the process of conflict settlement in Aceh, as a model to resolve conflicts in his region.

"We are also talking about each peaceful settlement, such as how to settle the Aceh conflict. President Erdogan studied how to solve the Aceh problem as a model to settle the conflict in Turkey," Kalla said here on Saturday, after a meeting with Erdogan.

Turkey is a country that borders Syria, becoming a potential gateway for people seeking to join the radical movement Islamic State of Iraq and al-Sham (ISIS).

Kalla said Erdogan also is concerned by the many people who want to join ISIS by traveling through his country.

"Indonesia and Turkey are facing the same problem, ISIS. However, the problem is more serious in Turkey, than in Indonesia," Kalla said.

President Erdogan began a visit to Indonesia last Thursday. He met President Joko Widodo and the leaders of the Indonesian House of Representatives.

The Indonesian and Turkish leaders had discussed bilateral relations, including in economic, trade, defense and peace keeping efforts.
(Uu.B019/INE/KR-BSR/F001)

Erdogan discusses Aceh conflict settlement: VP Kalla - ANTARA News






President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo (center) and First Lady Iriana attend the 55th commemoration of Bhakti Adhyaksa Day, or the anniversary of the Attorney General’s Office (AGO). Attorney General Muhammad Prasetyo (right) hosted the ceremony.(JP/Wendra Ajistyatama) - See more at: President’s salute | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Navy elite SF, Denjaka, with their P3-Ceetah utility vehicle made by PT. SSE, Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesian government calls for urgent completion of submarine basing facilities


Indonesian government calls for urgent completion of submarine basing facilities - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## faries

pardon me anas, it's already posted by madokafc in the previous page, cmiiw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

MarveL said:


> iya... dan punya mado ada yang repost punyaku di halaman sebelumnya....
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Indonesia to finalize weaponry system plans with Turkey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thejakartapost.com, Jakarta | August 01 2015 | 7:47 PM
> 
> Indonesia is ready to finalized cooperation plans with Turkey related to the development of a primary weaponry system (Alutsista).
> 
> According to Vice President Jusuf Kalla, the issue was discussed by President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo and Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan during a meeting at the presidential palace on Friday.
> 
> The government has appointed state-owned weapons manufacturer PT Pindad to execute the cooperation plans.
> 
> "We haven't yet talk about Turkey's investment commitment in the Alutsista development cooperation. But of course we will soon discuss matters related to the joint venture," said Kalla as quoted by kompas.com on Saturday.
> 
> Jokowi stated on Friday that one of the issues discussed with Erdogan was the eradication of terrorism, which involved a discussion about the Islamic State (IS).
> 
> According to Jokowi, the two countries are ready to increase cooperation in intelligence. He also revealed plans to place Indonesian intelligence officers in Turkey.
> 
> PT Pindad previously cooperated with other countries to develop Alutsista. It has plans to develop a medium tank with Turkey's FNSS Defence Systems. The latter will provide training for PT Pindad employees to design and produce the tank.
> 
> The first tank prototype will be produced in Turkey with the participation of PT Pindad engineers. The second prototype will be produced in Indonesia by PT Pindad. (edn/kes)(++++)
> 
> Indonesia to finalize weaponry system plans with Turkey | The Jakarta Post



And now you have reposted mine from the previous page hehehe


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Payah gk ori kayak gue kalian semua 

*Three new warship for the ARMABAR (West Fleet).*




(google translate)
Jakarta - Indonesian Fleet Command Commander Rear Admiral TNI Western Region A. Taufiq. R inaugurate three KCR-40 warship KRI Surik-645, KRI Siwar-646 and KRI Parang-647 in Dermaga Yos Sudarso Mako Lantamal IV Batu Hitam Tanjungpinang. The three ships were produced in the country.

In a press release delivered by Dispen Lantamal IV, Saturday (01/08/2015), Pangarmabar Rear Admiral TNI A Taufiq handed over to the third KRI commander and accompanied Fast Ship Unit Commander Western Fleet Marine Colonel (P) Suwito.
The three "Fast Ship Missile (KCR-40) is suitable to be operated in the waters of the western regions where conditions are relatively shallow and the cluster of islands which offers a perfect place for a hit-and-run tactics, three ships are armed with a 20 mm cannon, 12.7 mm machine gun and a its main weapon the C-705 missiles, "said Taufiq.
It also said that the third Fast Ship Missile (KCR-40) produced by PT. Palindo Marine Shipyard Batam an Indonesian based company and will strengthen Fast Ship Unit (Satkat) Western Fleet based in Tanjung Uban Mentigi Riau Islands.
Some time ago this ship KRI Surik-645, KRI Siwar-646 and KRI Parang-647 was launched on September 12, 2014. The three ship has been confirmed and formalized into the ranks of the Navy by the Defence Minister, Prof. Dr. Purnomo Yusgiantoro on 27 September 2014 Batam.
"You grow your pride as a soldier who is entrusted to man the choice of defense equipment," added Taufiq.

In addition, it also stressed that defense equipment Pangarmabar to be treated as well as possible for the people of Indonesia bought and entrusted to the Navy to operate it.

"Because with everything is going on we are all responsible to the protection of the Indonesian people," Taufiq lid.

Lihat, ini 3 Kapal Perang Milik Armabar Produksi Dalam Negeri

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

kapalnya udah mondar-mandir dari kapan tau, diresmiinya baru sekarang... 
Nunggu pesenan batch #2. Batch #1 8 kapal, total rencana 24 kapal kcr-40, klo liat di SIPRI.


(24 units) AK-630 30mm Naval gun (ordered 2013) (delivered 2) For KCR-40 FAC produced in Indonesia
(24 units) Type-360 Seagull Air search radar (ordered 2009) (delivered 4) For 24 KCR-40 FAC produced in Indonesia
(72 units) MAN V12 Diesel engine (ordered 2009) (delivered 12) For 24 KCR-40 FAC produced in Indonesia
(500 units) C-705 Anti-ship missile (ordered 2011) (delivered 6) For KCR-40 and KCR-60 FAC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

katarabhumi said:


> And now you have reposted mine from the previous page hehehe



 repost no more lads....








Industry
*UK seeks to boost trade and collaboration in Southeast Asia*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
29 July 2015






UK prime minister David Cameron has outlined his intention to increase defence trade and industrial collaboration with Southeast Asia.

In his four-day tour of the region, which ended on 30 July, Cameron reiterated an ambition for UK defence companies to expand their presence in Southeast Asian markets through collaboration on defence trade and technologies.

Countries visited by Cameron included Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore, and Vietnam.

*In Indonesia Cameron promoted collaboration in maritime-security trade and technologies, building on the presence that BAE Systems has gained in the market supporting Bofors naval guns and Bung Tomo-class corvettes* in service with the Indonesian Navy.

UK seeks to boost trade and collaboration in Southeast Asia - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Hidup Indonesia!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Kopassus Special Action Battalyon (Yon AKSUS) preparing for air operation on board C-295 aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

*Strengthening support for UN peacekeeping*
Retno LP Marsudi, Jakarta | Opinion | Tue, August 04 2015, 6:46 AM

For Indonesia, peacekeeping is both an integral part of its constitutional mandate and an important element in its foreign policy and multilateral diplomacy.

Against this backdrop, Indonesia hosted the Asia-Pacific Regional Meeting on Peacekeeping in Jakarta on July 27-28 as part of a series of meetings in other regions to follow up the 2014 Peacekeeping Summit. 

The meeting gathered eminent peacekeeping policy makers and practitioners from no fewer than 130 participants from more than 30 countries in the Asia-Pacific region and beyond. The convening could not have been timelier. 

There is no denying that UN peacekeeping is under historic stress. 

UN peacekeeping is in the midst of evolution toward a complex and multidimensional role. 

Blue helmets are increasingly entrusted with more robust mandates, with blurred boundaries between conflict prevention, peacekeeping, peace-enforcement and peacebuilding. They are tasked with operating in remote and hostile environments where, at times, there is no peace to keep and no peace agreement 
to support. 

Terrorist and armed groups affiliated with transnational organized crime are hardly the only things threatening the safety and security of UN peacekeepers. Some UN peacekeepers also perish in accidents or due to illness. 

Yet, the world continues to turn to UN peacekeeping to help these countries navigating difficult paths from conflict to peace and development. 

However, UN peacekeeping continues to suffer from capability shortfalls and a lack of rapidly deployable personnel. 

Against this backdrop, Indonesia calls for strengthened support from countries in the Asia-Pacific region for UN peacekeeping. 

Indeed, the region already provides a lion’s share as the world’s largest contributor to UN peacekeepers. But it has still the potential to contribute more. 

The region is not only home to some of the world’s largest troop/police-contributing countries, but also to emerging potential contributors. 

Indonesia is an example of a visionary and very committed “net contributor” to international peace and security through UN peacekeeping operations. 

Indonesia is deeply committed to peacekeeping and takes pride in the history and track record of its peacekeepers. Since its first participation in UN peacekeeping in 1957, Indonesia has deployed more than 30,000 personnel on 40 peacekeeping missions around the globe. 

Currently, the country is a proud contributor of 2,735 personnel, currently serving in 10 UN peacekeeping missions and ranking 11th out of 122 country participants. As of June, these included 1,288 personnel in Lebanon, 968 in Sudan, 213 in the Central African Republic and 190 in the Congo. 

Out of these figures, Indonesia has positioned its best peacekeepers in UN senior leadership positions, namely Lt. Gen. Rais Abin, who served as force commander for the second UN Emergency Force in Sinai (1977-1979); Brig. Gen., Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, as chief military observer in Bosnia-Herzegovina (1995-1996); and Maj. Gen. Imam Edy Mulyono, now the commander in Western Sahara. 

Now, Indonesia is aiming higher. With its Roadmap for Vision 4,000 Peacekeepers, Indonesia seeks to contribute up to 4,000 personnel by 2019, to become one of the top 10 troop/police-contributing countries to UN peacekeeping. 

However, Indonesia is fully aware that contribution to peacekeeping operations is not merely about numbers, but also very much about the quality and capacity of the contingent and deployed equipment for the effective discharge of the respective mandates. 

In this regard, Indonesia has proudly announced a number of ongoing and future contributions to UN peacekeeping. 

We are in the process of realizing the deployment of three Mi-17 utility helicopters to Mali before the end of 2015. 

In 2016, we will have operational readiness to deploy a Composite Batallion and a Formed Police Unit for UN peacekeeping missions. 

Indonesia is also steadfastly training 100 individual police peacekeepers, including 40 female police officers, to be deployed on UN peacekeeping missions. This is in line with its commitment to enhancing the number of its female peacekeepers. 

The regional meeting managed to meet its expectations. It is heartening to see that participating countries responded to Indonesia’s plea to contribute more personnel and funding to close the contribution gap in UN peacekeeping. 

They also explored ways to increase the capacities of peacekeepers from the region, including through training and capacity-building programs as well as strengthening networks of peacekeeping centers in the region.

Likewise, the meeting identified and deliberated key issues that are relevant to the experience of countries in the region in contributing to UN peacekeeping. 

First, it provided a forum for frank discussion on the need for legal and shared understanding of the Security Council‘s mandates among all components in the field, particularly in peace-enforcement mandates entailing a robust apporach for implementing the protection of civilians.

Second, it called for the UN to adopt a more flexible and supportive approach in dealing with countries confronted with domestic contraints that possibly prevent them from timely and rapidly responding to requests for contributions to UN peacekeeping. 

Third, it explored comparative advantages and niche capabilities of countries in the region. Each country in the region has indeed different experience and levels of involvement in contributing to UN peacekeeping. 

Fourth, it underlined the importance for UN peacekeeping operations to be provided with matching capabilities and resources to effectively implement and safely execute their increasingly complex mandates. 

And last, it encouraged the need to expand the base of contributors to peacekeeping missions with a view to closing contribution gaps in UN peacekeeping missions. 

The outcome of this meeting can hopefully be a positive contribution to the successful deliberation at the next Peacekeeping Summit scheduled for New York next month, although the meeting did not automatically close the contribution gap or enable more rapid deployment. 

If there is one thing Indonesia wishes to demonstrate through the convening of this meeting is that even the smallest contribution matters — it can make a difference. 

While Indonesia believes that UN peacekeeping alone is not a cure for all conflicts, it will tirelessly call for other countries to step up their contributions to the noble endeavor of strengthening UN peacekeeping. 

We must continue to work toward a comprehensive, coherent and integrated effort for the maintenance of international peace and security by advancing effective preventive diplomacy, peacekeeping and peacebuilding strategies.
________________________

_The author is the Foreign Minister; the article is an excerpt of her remarks at the Asia-Pacific Regional Meeting on Peacekeeping held in Jakarta on July 27-28._

Strengthening support for UN peacekeeping | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Thanks to uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Progress N-219
Thanks to uploader
ROAD MAP





Checking All Component




Jig Fuselag For Cockpit




Special Hangar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Progress N-219



Roll out August 2015? First flight October 2015? Does the progress still on schedule?


----------



## faries

From Wikipedia:
Indonesian Aerospace N-219 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





The N-219 was developed from the CASA C-212 Aviocar and, like that design, is also of all metal construction. It is claimed that it will have the largest cabin volume in its class (6.50 x 1.82 x 1.70m),[3] along with a flexible door system to allow a multi-purpose missions for transporting passengers and cargo. The aircraft is designed to comply with FAR 23 (commuter category aircraft) and will be certified in 2016, with the first deliveries scheduled for 2017. *Indonesian Aerospace has also planned to have a first roll-out of the N-219 aircraft in 10 August 2015 to coincide with the Indonesia's National Technology Day.*[3] Foreign certification will be pursued later with the help of EADS CASA. The initial price is forecast to be US$4 million each,[4] while the predicted development budget was about $30 million for 15 aircraft.[5]

5 more days to the N 219's roll out day


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> Indonesian Aerospace has also planned to have a first roll-out of the N-219 aircraft in 10 August 2015 to coincide with the Indonesia's National Technology Day. 5 more days to the N 219's roll out day



That might be the plan, but what's the actual progress today?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Roll out August 2015? First flight October 2015? Does the progress still on schedule?


still dont know exactly,but those pics showed it's progress as @faries post from wiki

Love This LPD...As maritime Country We need more unit of this type


----------



## MarveL

Military Capabilities
*Indonesia to upgrade naval bases near Ambalat, Papua New Guinea*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International

03 August 2015
The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) will promote two provincial naval bases to the status of district bases, a TNI-AL source has confirmed with _IHS Jane's_ .

The bases are located on the island of Tarakan near North Kalimantan (Lantamal XIII) and Sorong (Lantamal XIV) located in West Papua.

_IHS Jane's_ understands that the upgrade of Lantamal XIV is being done in preparation for the establishment of a third naval command that will be known as the Central Fleet. The TNI-AL currently has a Western Fleet (KOARMABAR) based out of Jakarta and an Eastern Fleet (KOARMATIM) based in Surabaya.

Indonesia to upgrade naval bases near Ambalat, Papua New Guinea - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> still dont know exactly,but those pics showed it's progress as @faries post from wiki



ya, just a little bit worried if the pictures you posted is actually showing us the current progress. 




anas_nurhafidz said:


> Love This LPD...As maritime Country We need more unit of this type



Can't wait to see the Strategic Sealift Vessels project that currently built for the Philippines to be unfold in Novermber.


Plus, with our current capability to build LST, i hope we can replace all the old LST fleet we have with the new one from our national shipbuilder. I think we have more than 20 LST today, which most are already old and tired.










Looks quite majestic really. 20 units LST like this will surely enable our navy to easily handle any logistical needs for transporting troops and fighting vehicles around our archipelago.


And yes, a few more LPD like this one won't be bad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

* INDONESIAN WOMEN PILOT*
*
1. Divi Chandani (instagram: divi_chandani)






2. Sarah W. Kusuma (instagram: sarah.widy)






3. Sari Ardisa (instagram: sariardisa)






4. Patricia Christabele (instagram: pchristabele)






5. Elesta Apriliana (instagram: elestaapriliana)






6. Iin Irjayanti (instagram: iin_mnz)





*
Flying is the best possible thing for women.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MarveL said:


> Flying is the best possible thing for women.



Will be best if you try upload the pics in defence.pk server, don't copy the link directly from Kaskus, because it doesn't show-up correctly. 


Marines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KRI SPICA

Second Unit of Hidro Oseanografi-2 (BHO-2)

PELUNCURAN KAPAL BANTU HIDRO OSEANOGRAFI (BHO) KE-2 DI LES SABLES D’OLONNE, PERANCIS > W E B S I T E - T N I A L > Seremonial

Kapal Bantu Hidro Oseanografi ke-2 Pesanan Kemenhan Diluncurkan di Perancis - Tribunnews

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> ya, just a little bit worried if the pictures you posted is actually showing us the current progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the Strategic Sealift Vessels project that currently built for the Philippines to be unfold in Novermber.
> 
> 
> Plus, with our current capability to build LST, i hope we can replace all the old LST fleet we have with the new one from our national shipbuilder. I think we have more than 20 LST today, which most are already old and tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks quite majestic really. 20 units LST like this will surely enable our navy to easily handle any logistical needs for transporting troops and fighting vehicles around our archipelago.
> 
> 
> And yes, a few more LPD like this one won't be bad


 worried? I think the development is running on it's way... if there is a delay it is usually on any project


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> worried? I think the development is running on it's way... if there is a delay it is usually on any project



I said if, those pictures represent the current progress, which mean we lag far behind the schedule. This plane supposed to be rolled-out this August right.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> I said if, those pictures represent the current progress, which mean we lag far behind the schedule. This plane supposed to rolled-out this August right.


yeah it's too late...if Roll out this august,first flight in October.after it we do more test flight and get Certification and begin to produce in 2016 but but till now we don't see completed prototype

LAPAN


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> yeah it's too late...if Roll out this august,first flight in October.after it we do more test flight and get Certification and begin to produce in 2016 but but till now we don't see completed prototype.



That's my first thought when i see the pictures... whaaat..  Hope that's not the case, and everything went smoothly.


----------



## Indos

MarveL said:


> * INDONESIAN WOMEN PILOT
> 
> 1. Divi Chandani (instagram: divi_chandani)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Sarah W. Kusuma (instagram: sarah.widy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Sari Ardisa (instagram: sariardisa)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Patricia Christabele (instagram: pchristabele)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Elesta Apriliana (instagram: elestaapriliana)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Iin Irjayanti (instagram: iin_mnz)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Flying is the best possible thing for women.



Our military officer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Kopassus (Army Special Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*US, Indonesia Kick Off Naval Exercise to Boost Maritime Cooperation*
CARAT Indonesia 2015 begins.

By Prashanth Parameswaran
August 06, 2015





CARAT Indonesia 2010. US Navy Photo

On August 3, the United States and Indonesia kicked off a series of bilateral naval exercises to boost their maritime partnership.

The 21st annual Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia will go on for a week on the ground in Surabaya and in the waters and airspace of the Java and Bali Seas. More than 1,000 U.S. military members will participate in CARAT Indonesia 2015, along with counterparts from the Indonesian Navy and Marines – known as Tentera Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut (TNI-AL).

According to a U.S. Navy statement seen by _The Diplomat_, CARAT Indonesia 2015 will feature simultaneous amphibious landings, surface and anti-submarine warfare, visit, board, search and seizure demonstrations, mobile dive and salvage training, coastal riverine operations, maritime patrol and reconnaissance operations, a gunnery exercise, and an anti-air warfare missile live fire training exercise. Numerous civil action projects, aviation maintenance, sports exchanges, military law, and submarine warfare symposia will take place during the shore phase of the exercise.

“The diverse platforms and capabilities featured in this exercise will enable us to rehearse high-end tactical and integrated warfare scenarios in a realistic training environment both at sea and shore,” Rear Adm. Charlie Williams, commander of Task Force 73, a U.S. Navy task force of the Seventh Fleet which coordinates bilateral exercises for Southeast Asia, said.

As I have noted previously, CARAT Indonesia is part of a set of annual bilateral exercises that the United States conducts with nine partner navies from South and Southeast Asia focused on maritime security – Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Timor-Leste (See: “US Eyes Expanded Military Exercises with ASEAN Navies”). Indonesia has been part of CARAT since the exercise series first began in 1995. The longstanding partnership has led to both enhanced bilateral cooperation between two armed forces as well as an increased complexity in the exercises themselves.

“After more than two decades of annual training events between the armed forces, CARAT Indonesia remains a model for cooperation that has evolved in complexity and enables both navies to refine operations and tactics in response to both traditional and non-traditional maritime security challenges,” said Lt. Arlo Abrahamson, U.S. Navy spokesman for Task Force 73.

CARAT Indonesia 2015 runs until August 10. Following that, additional bilateral CARAT exercises will occur for the rest of the year with Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Malaysia and Thailand. Earlier this year, exercises were completed with Singapore and East Timor.

US, Indonesia Kick Off Naval Exercise to Boost Maritime Cooperation | The Diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

eurofighter ready for full transfer of technology with Indonesia





Ambassadors and representatives of the Eurofighter founding countries (Germany, Italy, Spain and the UK) met with the Indonesian Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu earlier this week and delivered a formal Letter of Support for Eurofighter which had been signed by the Defence State Secretaries and Minister of State on behalf of the Ministries of Defence of the four countries, the multinational company announced today August 6.



The Letter of Support further endorsed the information already provided by Eurofighter and underwrote the four countries’ full support of the transfer of technology elements associated with the world’s most versatile and reliable fast-jet fighter.
Through the procurement of Eurofighter and associated technologies, Indonesia would also be able to capitalise on the successful long-term relationship which has developed between PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) and the Airbus Group. This unique combination of operational and industrial capabilities could provide the basis for long-term strategic growth in the Indonesian aerospace sector.
Capitalising on the theme of innovation in the maritime sector, and in support of the activities surrounding the 20th National Technology Awakening Day, more than 25 senior representatives from Indonesia’s strategic industries, research institutes, relevant ministries, the air force and Eurofighter participated in a workshop yesterday in Jakarta.

workshop explored the innovative use of fighter jets in the maritime environment. The participants identified and discussed areas for further joint research and study in order to assist Indonesia realise its vision of becoming a maritime axis through the enhancement of its defence, surveillance and peacekeeping capabilities.

ted jointly by the Ministry of Research, Technology and Higher Education (Kemenristekdikti) and Eurofighter, the workshop was attended by government officials and engineers including Advisor on Defence Technologies to the Menristekdikti, the Secretary General of the National Research Council, the Head of the Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI) and PT DI KFX Program Chief Engineer.

he workshop was facilitated by Eurofighter Head of Future Capabilities Laurie Hilditch. “If we are to apply innovation to support the Indonesian maritime axis vision, opportunities for deeper research into a range of Indonesian specific areas could be explored,” Hilditch said.
The initiative received a warm welcome from the participants, coming on the heels of National Coordination Meeting on Science and Technology (Rakornas IPTEK) with stakeholders representing academia, the government and businesses to develop a National Science and Technology Development Roadmap (4/8).
During the Rakornas, Menristekdikti called for a strong partnership between research communities and businesses to help propel Indonesia’s economy and boost the nation’s stature – a vision shared by the Eurofighter Consortium.
“Reliable maritime protection is a fundamental requirement for this archipelagic nation. Add to that strong indigenous capabilities in the aerospace sector, and Indonesia will truly ‘take off’ as a maritime axis,” Eurofighter Head of Industrial Offset Martin Elbourne said on the sidelines of the workshop. “This is an approach supported by Eurofighter in its continuing dialogue with Indonesia.”

Eurofighter GmbH ready for full transfer of technology with Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*Indonesia’s Navy Inducts Missile Craft into Western Fleet*
Jakarta adds three KCR-40-class anti-ship missile craft to its arsenal.

By Prashanth Parameswaran
August 07, 2015





Indonesia’s navy (TNI-AL) inducted three anti-ship missile craft into its Western fleet, local military sources reported August 3.

According to a statement by the navy’s Western Fleet (KOARMABAR), Indonesia inducted three KCR-40-class anti-ship missile craft into the fleet. The three vessels – KRI Surik (645), KRI Siwar (646) and KRI Parang (647) – were commissioned in September 2014 by former Indonesian defense minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro. They were built by local shipbuilder PT Palindo in Batam.

The 44m KCR-40 can reach a top speed of 30 knots and can accommodate 35 crew members. According to _IHS Jane’s Fighting Ships_, a KCR-40 is armed with a 20 mm Denel Vector G12 main gun, two 12.7 mm machine guns, and launchers that can fire C-705 surface-to-surface missiles.

The vessels will be used by the Western Fleet to tackle maritime security threats, which range from piracy along the Strait of Malacca to preserving Indonesian sovereignty and territorial integrity amid lingering disputes with its neighbors (See: “A New Indonesia Military Base Near the South China Sea?”).

The KOARMABAR statement also described the KR-40 as an ideal platform for the western region given its relatively shallow waters and multiple clusters of small islands that allow for ‘hit-and-run’ operations against other targets.

The TNI-AL currently has two fleets – the Western Fleet based in Jakarta and the Eastern Fleet in Surabaya – and is reportedly working on the establishment of a third fleet as well.

Indonesia’s Navy Inducts Missile Craft into Western Fleet | The Diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Hawker's Home 
Credit In PIc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Can u Imagine

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## initial_d

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Can u Imagine
> View attachment 244425


I am imagining those are su-35 + F16 block 52 + Rafale hahahaha is it to good to be true........


----------



## MarveL

initial_d said:


> I am imagining those are su-35 + F16 block 52 + Rafale hahahaha is it to good to be true........


superb...


----------



## Indos

*Bonus Weekend and Happy Independence day from me in advance *..............


Kopassus Corp (+ Wanadri+ Mapala UI, etc) in Mount Everest

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d said:


> I am imagining those are su-35 + F16 block 52 + Rafale hahahaha........



While seeing obsolete f5, tired f16 and aging hawk... What a bliss 



N-219 Specification






Patrol formations during CARAT Indonesia
_
U.S. Navy Sailors assigned to Coastal Riverine Squadron (CRS) 3 and Indonesian Kopaska naval special forces members practice patrol formations during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2015._





CARAT is an annual, bilateral exercise series with the U.S. Navy, U.S. Marine Corps and the armed forces of nine partner nations including, Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Timor-Leste.



KOPASSUS Grup 2 Parako "Dwi Dharma Bhirawa Yudha"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

CARAT 2015...keren ya kalo latihan kek gini 
Thanks to uploader














A warship from the Indonesian navy transits alongside the amphibious dock landing ship USS Germantown (LSD 42) during a BQM-74E target drone missile launch held in support of Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2015. U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Will Gaskill.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> CARAT 2015...keren ya kalo latihan kek gini
> View attachment 244519



Kelengkapan tempur individu udah lumayan untuk marinir kayaknya. Ini satuan reguler kan ya, bukan elite?


_Repost with hi res pictures_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Kelengkapan tempur individu udah lumayan untuk marinir kayaknya. Ini satuan reguler kan ya, bukan elite?
> 
> 
> _Repost with hi res pictures_


gak tau yg elite atau reguler,yg pasti yg dikirim yg gak malu maluin lah,yg punya skill lumayan atau mngkin dicampur,ya keknya itu kelengkapan standarnya.marinir kan sering latihan bareng jadi maslah kosmetik Dan kelengkapan sudah mulai dilengkapi CMIIW Thanks for hires

Warships from the U.S. and Indonesian navies conduct a submarine familiarization exercise during Coordination Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2015. In its 21st year, CARAT is an annual, bilateral exercise series with the U.S. Navy, U.S. Marine Corps and the armed forces of nine partner nations including Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Timor-Leste. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Alonzo M. Archer/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

Kikavser

credit inside


----------



## Indos

Old News but since 2016 is about to come, it is quite interesting to see the news once again in a more complete writing by Jane. It seems that 20 Stealth Trimaran is the target until 2024.

*Indonesia confirms acquisition of four Klewang-class stealth patrol ships*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Jakarta* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
14 August 2014








The chief of the Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has confirmed that the Klewang-class stealth patrol ship programme has resumed and that the service will operate a class of at least four vessels.

Admiral Marsetio, chief of staff of the TNI-AL, confirmed the plans in an interview with_IHS Jane's_ at the Indonesian Armed Forces headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, on 14 August.

The stealth trimaran programme was suspended after first-of-class KRI _Klewang_ was gutted by fire and damaged beyond repair at a naval port in Banyuwangi, East Java, weeks after its official launch on 31 August 2012. The vessel was still undergoing sea trials. There were no casualties in that incident but Indonesia's defence ministry suspended the programme indefinitely pending further investigations into the cause of the fire.

The Indonesian government has not released the results of the investigation into the fire but _IHS Jane's_ understands *that a new hull material, described by Saab as a "nanocomposite compound" that is stronger and stealthier, was chosen partly to mitigate the effects of similar calamities in the future.*

Besides the four confirmed boats, Adm Marsetio also indicated that the navy might consider more vessels in the near future if options presented by the shipbuilders are attractive enough. *"We could be looking at a class of between 6 to 20 vessels by 2024", he said. "The final number will depend on factors such as acquisition costs and offset conditions presented by shipbuilders, but for now we are looking at a class of four ships."*

Peter Carlqvist, head of Saab Indonesia, confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ on 15 August the number of vessels to be built but indicated that a contract has only been established for one ship. "We are hopeful that the contract for the other three ships will materialise very soon", said Carlqvist, who added that Saab is now the prime contractor for the programme and has received full financing from the Swedish government to fulfil the order for the four vessels. *However the current vessel being built is produced in collaboration with Indonesian shipbuilder PT Lundin at its facility in Banyuwangi, East Java.*

The 63 m Klewang-class features a wave-piercing trimaran design that allows the vessel to cut through waves and incorporates stealth features such as reduced acoustic, infrared, and magnetic signatures. The patrol craft is propelled by four MJP 550 water jets and can reach cruise and sprint speeds of 16 kt and 35 kt respectively.

The boats will be armed with four RBS15 Mk3 surface-to-surface missiles with active radar homing of up to 200 km and feature Saab's new Sea Giraffe 1X 3D compact radar, which will be mounted higher on the vessel's mast to increase coverage. The vessel's weapons and radar will be managed via Saab's 9LV Mk4 series combat management system (CMS), which incorporates the company's CEROS 200 air defence fire-control director.

Carlqvist also provided design updates, which include the integration of a Bofors 40 Mk4 (BAE Systems 40 mm Mk4) naval gun under a stealth cupola and a Saab electronic support measure (ESM) system that can intercept and identify the positions of mobile phone signals and radio calls.

"These will be very useful in counter piracy and illegal fishing missions where phone signals can be used as a target locator", said Carlqvist.

When asked of his opinion on the TNI-AL's consideration of operating up to 20 such vessels, Carlqvist said that the figure seems reasonable given that the Indonesian Navy has plans to increase its fleet by up to 200 ships by 2024. "Some of these might include the Klewang-class given its suitability for the archipelagic nature of Indonesia's maritime territories", he said.

*The first Klewang-class vessel is expected to enter service by 2016.*

Indonesia confirms acquisition of four Klewang-class stealth patrol ships - IHS Jane's 360

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We can also make land attack strike using this missile.

*Swedish Navy SAAB RBS15 MK3 Anti Ship Missile*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

Indos ini om RendangSetlong bukan yah? curiga guwa... 







Sea Platforms
*OCEA launches second Indonesian Navy oceanographic vessel*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
05 August 2015





_The Indonesian Navy's first new oceanographic offshore support vessel (OSV), KRI Rigel (933), which is similar to the one launched in France on 5 August. Source: Office of Communications, Indonesian Navy_

*Key Points*

The second of two hydrographic vessels for the Indonesian Navy has been launched
The vessel will bolster Indonesia's underwater topographic capabilities ahead of the delivery of submarines
French shipbuilder OCEA has launched the second oceanographic offshore support vessel (OSV) on order for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL), the service announced on 5 August.

The vessel was launched at Les Sables d'Olonne on 3 August in a ceremony attended by senior members of the Indonesian Ministry of Defence and the TNI-AL._IHS Jane's_ understands that the vessel will be named KRI _Spica_ with pennant number 934.

Indonesia signed a USD100 million contract with OCEA in October 2013 for two 60 m OSVs. First-of-class KRI _Rigel_ (933) arrived in Indonesia in May and is currently based with the TNI-AL's Military Sealift Command (KOLINLAMIL) in Tanjung Priok, North Jakarta.

According to specifications provided by the TNI-AL, the platform is powered by two MTU 8V 4000 M53 engines driving two fixed-pitch propellers. The vessel can attain a top speed of 14 kt, has a standard range of 4,400 n miles at 12 kt, and can operate up to Sea State Six. Each OSV can accommodate a crew of 30 and 16 mission personnel at sea for 20 days.

The platform has been lightly armed with a Rheinmetall 20 mm cannon as its main gun and two stern-facing 12.7 mm machine guns for point defence.

The service has not released details on the survey equipment that will be fitted on board the second OSV but _Rigel_ is equipped with Kongsberg's EA 600 single-beam echo sounder and the company's EM 2040 and EM 302 multibeam systems. The vessel also carries Kongsberg Maritime's Hugin 1000 autonomous underwater vehicle (AUV), which can perform high-speed survey missions at depths of up to 1,000 m.

"The second OSV will now undergo harbour-acceptance tests and sea-acceptance tests before delivery," said the TNI-AL in its statement. It added that Indonesian service members will arrive in France from mid-August for training and familiarisation on board the platform. The vessel is scheduled for commissioning in October.

OCEA launches second Indonesian Navy oceanographic vessel - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

MarveL said:


> Indos ini om RendangSetlong bukan yah? curiga guwa...



Nope,that is not me, too busy to have more than two account in different forum. The other account that I have was in other international forum in which in order to defense our honor I get ban there after my "just" 6-7 post.... And never been able to write there anymore until now...........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

RIGEL 933 And SPICA 934...Nama yang cantik 








Bennedict said:


> Kikavser
> 
> credit inside


i Add For

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> It seems that 20 Stealth Trimaran is the target until 2024.
> "We could be looking at a class of between 6 to 20 vessels by 2024", he said. "The final number will depend on factors such as acquisition costs and offset conditions presented by shipbuilders, but for now we are looking at a class of four ships."




Definitely, we'll get more than 4 units initial order. We need many vessels in this type to fill our naval port. From wiki, i count there's 11 main naval port (LANTAMAL) + 3 more current naval port upgrade so we have 14 main naval port spread across Indonesia archipelago. And from this news we know that Navy plan to put at least 3 units, 40 to 60 meters warship in each port. So we will need at least 42 units, 40-60m new warship. This role i believe will be fulfilled by KCR-40, KCR-60, and the Stealth Trimaran.

_Tiga KRI Perkuat Pangkalan Utama TNI AL XII/Pontianak - www.antarajateng.com_


> Akan diperkuat minimal tiga kapal perang panjang 40 hingga 60 meter, kemudian setingkat pangkalan TNI AL juga akan diperkuat minimal tiga kapal patroli ukuran kecil.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

Indos said:


> Nope,that is not me, too busy to have more than two account in different forum. The other account that I have was in other international forum in which in order to defense our honor I get ban there after my "just" 6-7 post.... And never been able to write there anymore until now...........



soalnya ada beberapa postingan yang tak rubah titik koma dikit, ternyata direpost sama persis dari sini. xixxixixi iseng dikit yawes lah....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> Definitely, we'll get more than 4 units initial order. We need many vessels in this type to fill our naval port. From wiki, i count there's 11 main naval port (LANTAMAL) + 3 more current naval port upgrade so we have 14 main naval port spread all over Indonesia. And from this news we know that Navy plan to put at least 3 units, 40 to 60 meters warship in each port. So we will need at least 42 units, 40-60m new warship. This role i believe will be fulfilled by KCR-40, KCR-60, and the Stealth Trimaran.
> 
> _Tiga KRI Perkuat Pangkalan Utama TNI AL XII/Pontianak - www.antarajateng.com_



So, the ammunition ( missile) should be ready if it is the case. There is "an unconfirmed information" that we might produce SAAB RBS 15 MK 3 in here. If there is no progress with C-705 anti ship missile cooperation with China, we likely end up cooperating with SAAB in missile production. It seems we will go to West club once again..............



MarveL said:


> soalnya ada beberapa postingan yang tak rubah titik koma dikit, ternyata direpost sama persis dari sini. xixxixixi iseng dikit yawes lah....



Dimana..? Kaskus....he,he. Masak nama saya enggak disebut-sebut disana...?


----------



## toke115

Indonesia Navy Elite (KOPASKA) member arrests the terorrists during the anti-terror simulation at Juanda Airport in Surabaya on July 08, 2015 in East Java, Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Infantry battalion 321/Galuh Taruna, Raider, simulate close combat exercise at Special Forces Training Center, Batujajar, Bandung, West Java. 






























Indos said:


> So, the ammunition ( missile) should be ready if it is the case. There is "an unconfirmed information" that we might produce SAAB RBS 15 MK 3 in here. If there is no progress with C-705 anti ship missile cooperation with China, we likely end up cooperating with SAAB in missile production. It seems we will go to West club once again.....



From SIPRI, we have option to order 500 C-705, with just only 6 missile delivered till the last time i check. This purchase include assembly from kits or production in Indonesia from 2017/2018. Either way, both C-705 or RBS 15 Mk 3 is good in my opinion, as long as we get the transfer of technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Intermezzo: 

*Independence Day Celebration Edition
*
Who is the best female formula driver in Asia....? It might be her, the first in Asia.

Alexandra Asmasoebrata, Indonesian Asian Formula Renault Series racer 












Asian Formula Renault 2013, Zhuhai, China


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> RIGEL 933 And SPICA 934...Nama yang cantik
> 
> View attachment 244591
> 
> 
> 
> i Add For
> View attachment 244592
> View attachment 244593



KIKAVSER 2/BS (Berdiri Sendiri) - KODAM IV Diponegoro.
2nd Assault Cavalry Company (Independent)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Airborne Infantry battalion 330 Tri Dharma

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

CARAT 2015
Indonesian Navy KOPASKA Special Boat Unit trains with US Coastal Riverine Squadron (CRS) 3 practice small boat tactics and maneuvers during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2015

Photo by US Navy / Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Joshua Scott/Released

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> CARAT 2015. Indonesian Navy KOPASKA Special Boat Unit trains with US Coastal Riverine Squadron practice small boat tactics and maneuvers during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training Indonesia 2015



Sweeeet, i love hi res pictures. Kopaska's gears and equipment quality are top notch

_Repost zoomin_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Sweeeet, i love hi res pictures. Kopaska's gears and equipment quality are top notch
> 
> _Repost zoomin_
> View attachment 244662



X38 Combat Boat made by PT. Lunding Shipyard, Indonesia with 2x 7,62mm machine gun and 1x AGL 40mm automatic grenade launcher.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Indos said:


> InnalilLLAHI wainnaILAIHI rojiun
> 
> Tragic Tragedy, so many death, despite that not many victim on the ground, some are able to escape since the building ( ruko ) only have several employees at that moment event though quite large with several floors.
> 
> Sandy Permana (Pilot)



It's a bit late but InnalilLLAHI wainnaILAIHI rojiun, my duas for the shaheed brother and my prayers for his family. RIP brother, may you fly in Jannah always. 

By the way, great thread my Indonesian brothers and sisters.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> X38 Combat Boat made by PT. Lunding Shipyard, Indonesia with 2x 7,62mm machine gun and 1x AGL 40mm automatic grenade launcher.



Great boat, they should also try using KMC Komando, CB90 copy built by Tesco Indomaritim.


----------



## initial_d

The marine doesn't use KMC KOMANDO, the army the one that use it, so no KMC KOMANDO in this excercise......


pr1v4t33r said:


> Great boat, they should also try using KMC Komando, CB90 copy built by Tesco Indomaritim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d said:


> The marine doesn't use KMC KOMANDO, the army the one that use it, so no KMC KOMANDO in this excercise......



I know that fact. What i really mean is, marines should introduce this boat, KMC Komando, into their arsenal. Tactical wise, it's really convenient for marines to use this boat as landing vessel. This boat can transport 30 fully armed soldiers/marines relatively safe and fast to the beach. Just like the USMC, they use their CB90 for this exercise.

_KMC Komando looks great with camo_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@Indos Talk About Indepedence Day Talk About Fly Pass  if needed kami elang muda indonesia siap melaksanakan perintah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT Bimasena Segera Luncurkan Pesawat Tanpa Awak Senilai 24 Juta Yen






Prestasi orang Indonesia di Jepang memang luar biasa. Salah satu bukti adalah Prof Dr Josaphat Tetuko Sri Sumantyo lulusan Universitas Chiba yang saat ini sebagai Full Profesor di sana dan memiliki sendiri laboratorium dengan nama Josaphat Microwave Remote Sensing Laboratory (JMRSL) di universitas tersebut. Kali ini kerja sama dengan PT Bimasena dengan dana 24 juta yen.

"Kita membuat pesawat tanpa awak (unmanned arial vehicle) atau UAV dengan Bimasena diperkirakan tahun ini bisa diluncurkan karena prototipnya selesai. UAV ini bisa untuk pemetaan bencana, hutan, monitoring wilayah dan sebagainya, bahkan bisa mengetahui adalanya illegal fishing," katanya khusus kepada Tribunnews.com, Selasa(4/8/2015).

Dengan menggabungkan antara Synthetic Apperture Radar (SAR) dan sistem traking otomatis Automatic Identification System (AIS) maka siapa pun bisa melihat adanya sebuah kapal itu benar atau tidak. Kalau kapal tak kelihatan AIS nya maka itu kapal ilegal. Atau kapal yang kode AIS nya beda tentu itu juga kapal ilegal.

Teknologi radar, UAV tersebut dibuatnya sendiri, sehingga tahun 1995 Josaphat telah berhasil membuat radar bawah tanah ciptaannya sendiri dan meluncurkan pesawat tanpa awak, yang kini disebut (populer) dengan nama Drone.

"UAV ini saya buat sendiri. Tentu diajarkan pula penggunanya nanti segala hal mengenai safetynya bagaimana mengoperasikan mengolah citra radar dan aplikasinya. Kalau jatuh ya repot juga. Satu unit UAV 20 juta yen untuk pengembangan, kalau kini 10 juta yen untuk cetak ulangnya," jelasnya lagi.

Pesawat tanpa awak Josaphat ini bisa mengarungi wilayah sejauh 700 kilometer atau antara Jakarta-Surabaya dengan ketinggian sekitar 7 kilometer sehingga bisa mengabadikan foto dunia yang bulat.

read more : _PT Bimasena Segera Luncurkan Pesawat Tanpa Awak Senilai 24 Juta Yen - Tribunnews.com_


_Komen Mr. Josephat di facebooknya..._


> BPPT, PT. DI dll sudah dan saya cukup sering berkunjung. Siapa cepat dia dapat saja yah. Saat ini pihak swasta PT. Bhimasena yang berani menanamkan modal untuk riset bersama laboratorium saya, dan mudah2an hasilnya bisa berlipat banyak nantinya. Saya kira jaman sudah berubah dan pihak swasta mempunyai peluang besar untuk menggantikan fungsi-fungsi penelitian yang dilakukan oleh lembaga penelitian2 Indonesia, khususnya yang berhubungan dengan produk-produk industri khas Indonesia nantinya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nusantara

Indos said:


> Nope,that is not me, too busy to have more than two account in different forum.* The other account that I have was in other international forum in which in order to defense our honor I get ban there after my "just" 6-7 post*.... And never been able to write there anymore until now...........


MP net yak? 
tuh forum sensi amat sama kita


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia's Defence Ministry permits polygamy*


Defence Ministry spokesman Brig. Gen. Jundan Eko Bintoro confirmed in a letter that circulated among their employees that the ministry allows polygamy.

"[The rules allowing polygamy] have been in effect since July 22," Jundan said as quoted by tempo.co on Friday.

The letter contains the ministry's regulation on marriage and divorce for its employees, signed by secretary-general Brig. Gen. Sumardi.

*The letter of notice mentioned a rule that states male civil servants in the Defence Ministry are allowed to have multiple wives. The women, however, are not allowed to have multiple husbands.*

"Read it [the letter of notice] thoroughly. Even though we allow it, the requirements are not easy to fulfil," Jundan added.

The rules stated that all employees, both men and women, are only permitted to have one husband or wife. However, there is a following rule that states the exception for men; it says that a man can have multiple wives if it is not against his religion, and he must fulfil at least one of the additional requirements.

The additional requirements for permission include situations in which the first wife is no longer able to fulfil her duty as a wife, contracts an acute sickness or physical disability or is unable to produce offspring.

*Also, the male who wishes to be polygamous must present written consent from his wife, and have enough income to support multiple wives by presenting his income tax report. He must also make a written statement promising to treat the family fairly.*

"If any violation of these rules are to be found, we will investigate - he can be fired," said Jundan.

- See more at: Indonesia's Defence Ministry permits polygamy, AsiaOne Asia News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

#Throwback RIMPAC 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nusantara

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Indonesia's Defence Ministry permits polygamy*
> 
> 
> 
> - See more at: Indonesia's Defence Ministry permits polygamy, AsiaOne Asia News


I don't think this is a good decision


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

CARAT 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

Nusantara said:


> I don't think this is a good decision



Maybe it's new for military but the same rule have been implemented for years for civil servant. But sometimes people (military/civil servant) do polygamy without any permission or out of formal law.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Join Exercise, CARAT 2015




_(Aug. 8, 2015) U.S. and Indonesian marines chant in unison after executing an amphibious landing held in support of Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2015._

_




(Aug. 8, 2015) Amphibious assault vehicles (AAV) launch from the amphibious dock landing ship USS Germantown (LSD 42), right, and the Indonesian landing platform dock KRI Makassar (590) during an amphibious landing held in support of Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2015._

_




(Aug. 7, 2015) An Indonesian amphibious assault vehicle (AAV) maneuvers through the landing site during a beach storming exercise as part of Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2015._

_




Indonesian Navy NBell 412EP helicopter flies over the landing site during a beach storming exercise as part of Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2015.


_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Join Exercise, CARAT 2015




_JAVA SEA (Aug. 8, 2015) The Indonesian submarine KRI Nanggala (402) participates in a photo exercise during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2015._





_JAVA SEA (Aug. 8, 2015) Warships from the U.S. and Indonesian navies steam together in formation during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2015._

_




JAVA SEA (Aug. 9, 2015) The Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Preble (DDG 88) participates in ship maneuvering exercises with warships from the U.S. and Indonesian navies during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2015.

_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Soldiers of the 700th Raider Infantry Battalion, (KODAM VII/Wirabuana) with Daewoo K-7 SMG providing security during the visits of president Joko Widodo in Makassar earlier this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Amphibious Assault, CARAT 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wahhab2701

anas_nurhafidz said:


> CARAT 2015
> View attachment 245251
> View attachment 245252


Very Indonesian......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Bomb Burst over Monas
Credit to David Tamboto


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Soldiers deployed to guard Indonesia-East Timor border





serial Gun Exercise, CARAT 2015





Amphibious assault, CARAT 2015


----------



## Kompromat

Indonesian Forces look very disciplined.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Bmp-3F With old camo









#Throwback KRI Irian 1963

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Site Integration Test, Oerlikon Skyshield MK-2





CARAT 2015


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Join Exercise, CARAT 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Aug. 8, 2015) U.Sbiasadonesian marines chant in unison after executing an amphibious landing held in support of Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2015._
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Aug. 8, 2015) Amphibious assault vehicles (AAV) launch from the amphibious dock landing ship USS Germantown (LSD 42), right, and the Indonesian landing platform dock KRI Makassar (590) during an amphibious landing held in support of Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2015._
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Aug. 7, 2015) An Indonesian amphibious assault vehicle (AAV) maneuvers through the landing site during a beach storming exercise as part of Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2015._
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian Navy NBell 412EP helicopter flies over the landing site during a beach storming exercise as part of Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2015.
> 
> _


Latihan yg agak beda kali ini.kenapa? Agak jor joran dan besar besaran yg biasanya hanya main di darat kek lantern iron dll.skrg dah pake 3 korvet,Lpd dan Lvt.patrol bareng dgn kopaska jga.pake sistem serbu pantai lagi...kedepannya semoga bmp 3f ato grad mlrs ato meriam dipake jga biar firepowernya dpet kek latgab


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian army soldier with his Israeli girlfriend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Debark and Embark

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Confirmed...Flypass for independence day over istana and monas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jokowi and the Indonesian Military

_To many Indonesians, the 2014 presidential victory of former entrepreneur Joko Widodo, popularly known as Jokowi, signaled the rise of a new generation of civilian leaders. After 30 years of authoritarian rule under General Suharto, the country began to transition to a democratic system in 1998 when Suharto resigned following popular protests triggered by the 1997 financial crisis. But even post-Suharto, old players from the military continued to play a role in Indonesian politics. Jokowi’s election was seen as a sign that this tradition was finally fading, particularly since his main opponent was Prabowo Subianto, an ex-military commander who had the backing of the majority of the political parties._






But the hope that came with Jokowi’s victory last year has deflated. Indonesia has watched its new president struggle to navigate a system that is still dominated by party oligarchs. With a hostile opposition-led parliament, Jokowi has been politically constrained and even his own party kept him on a tight leash during his first six months in office. Megawati Sukarnoputri, a former Indonesian president and the current leader of the Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle, the country’s largest party, appeared to have more influence than Jokowi on ministerial appointments and presidential decisions. Many of Jokowi’s political supporters have thus been left disappointed.

To try to gain control and solidify his power base, Jokowi has turned to an old source of power in Indonesia—army generals. He has appointed a number of prominent military leaders and former generals to key positions: Gatot Nurmantyo, the current Army Chief of Staff, was tapped to head the military and Sutiyoso, a former army general, was picked to lead the state intelligence agency. Earlier, he had selected Ryamizard Ryacudu as his defense minister and Luhut Panjaitan as his chief of staff, both of whom were once high profile army generals under the Suharto regime.

This marks the first time since the 1998 democratic reforms that military figures have featured prominently in top civilian positions. The number of high level military to civilian appointments in the administrations after Suharto had declined, particularly under former President Abdurahman Wahid. He selected a number of civilian figures to head the Ministry of Defense in a bid to drive security sector and military reforms.

A NEW “NEW ORDER”

Jokowi has not only made military appointments at the upper levels of government, but also reinstituted the military as a key force in carrying out his nation-building agenda, especially by utilizing regional military units. The military is divided into 13 commands known as kodams, which are dispersed throughout Indonesia and operate at the national level, all the way down to the village level. This multi-layered system allows military forces to embed themselves within the population and wield influence, particularly locally.

Recently, the military signed about a dozen memoranda of understandings with various civilian agencies over the course of this year that give the military a role in nation-building. Although the memoranda stipulate that the military will play only a supportive role in overseeing key projects, in sectors such as agriculture and infrastructure, civilian agencies will most likely cede authority to the military. That is because the military is better at getting things done given its lingering control over, and the fear it can engender, at the municipal and village levels. These agreements could potentially replicate some aspects of Suharto’s “New Order,” a repressive system that injected the military into all aspects of civilian life.

One area where Jokowi is actively cooperating with the military is in achieving food self-sufficiency by 2017, a goal that mirrors Suharto’s legacy of reducing Indonesia’s dependence on imports in the 1980s. With a looming deadline, Jokowi has turned to the army to carry out his plans because its centralized command allows it to move and react more quickly than the bloated and bureaucratic civilian agencies, especially at the regional level. Already, the military is setting up structures to select lands for cultivation, mobilize manpower at the local level, monitor the provision of seeds and fertilizer, and collect data on crop yields.

Jokowi’s partnership is all the more disconcerting in light of the military’s expanding _“_territorial invasion” programs, which consist of nationwide community projects that empower the locals, but are actually a method of gathering information and boosting nationalism. These projects are conducted by the military’s regional command in cooperation with the local government, related state agencies, and leaders of various ethnic groups.

In Aceh, for instance, the military offered free “civic education” to 5,000 students in June, but it was actually a form of ideological indoctrination meant to garner civilian support for a wide range of initiatives: food self-sufficiency, the conversion of land into paddy, soy, and corn fields, and the building of large infrastructures like the Krueng Kerto Dam in North Aceh.

THE PRAGMATIC ENTREPRENEUR

As a pragmatic entrepreneur, Jokowi has the tendency to circumvent administrative processes to speed up outcomes. For instance, during his time as a mayor in Surakarta, a city in central Indonesia, he implemented a well-received and popular system in which his constituents could consult with him directly regarding local problems. In 2013, Jokowi, then governor of Jakarta, collaborated with military personnel on his flood prevention programs, his trash cleanup initiatives, the greening of the city, and relocating inhabitants to less flood-prone areas. The success of these efforts convinced him that cooperating with the military was an effective way to leapfrog bureaucratic bottlenecks.

As president, facing bureaucratic sluggishness on a national scale, Jokowi has had trouble asserting control over local governments to carry out his projects, particularly in achieving food self-sufficiency. It is no surprise that he has looked for partners with a track record of getting things done.

Although the military may help Jokowi govern more effectively, he has to be careful not to let the military undermine hard-fought democratic reforms. This includes government decentralization, which the military is known to resist since it has a vested interest in preserving the status-quo—its control of local administrations. Jokowi must also be careful not to allow his eagerness to use the military to get things done hurt the building of civilian capacity. 

Already, the poor accountability of military actions in Indonesia has increased the anxieties of the populace over the expansive role of the military into the civilians sphere. Abuses have become more common and are often left unresolved. Earlier this year, a group of farmers in Medan, the capital of the North Sumatra region, voiced complaints against the military for using intimidation to achieve the goals set forth in the memoranda of understandings. Then tecently, in July, four members of the military whipped 29 illegal taxi drivers at the Soekarno Hatta Airport to punish them for operating without a license.

Although the military has no stated intention of returning to the frontline of electoral politics, Jokowi, and the civilian sector in general, need to proceed with caution when allowing it to participate in nation-building. Inevitably, over-reliance on the military will weaken the civilian government’s ability to govern the country. Roads might get build, and Indonesia might even achieve food self-sufficiency in a record two years, but in the long run, reinforcing a pattern of dependency will only slow the spectacular progress the country has made so far in solidifying its democracy.

_Emirza Adi Syailendra | Military Rule Returns to Indonesia_


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KOPASKA From indonesian Navy 
H.A.L.O High altitude low opening
credit to : danangpw


----------



## Zarvan

What about more Tanks and SP Artillery for Indonesia ? Any new developments ?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Indonesian Navy kopaska
> H.A.L.O high altitude low opening
> thanks to uploader
> View attachment 246407


Photo credit to : danangpw

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Photo credit to : danangpw


thanks,My bad...edited


----------



## Zero_wing

Nice job Indonesia looking forward to our New SSV i hope we buy your missile boats too they look great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zero_wing said:


> Nice job Indonesia looking forward to our New SSV i hope we buy your missile boats too they look great.




If the transfer of technology process for current SSV project is true, then Philippines can certainly move one step further to license our missile boat design, the KCR-40 & KCR-60. Very effective, capable and affordable. KCR-40 around $7M, and KCR-60 around $12M.





_KCR-40_





_KCR-60_





_Plus the new Trimaran missile boat that will looks great for the Philippines navy._

We have plan to add around 42 missile boats from this three type to fill our 14 main naval ports.


----------



## Zero_wing

pr1v4t33r said:


> If the transfer of technology process for current SSV project is true, then Philippines can certainly move one step further to license our missile boat design, the KCR-40 & KCR-60. Very effective, capable and affordable. KCR-40 around $7M, and KCR-60 around $12M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KCR-40_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KCR-60_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Plus the new Trimaran missile boat that will looks great for the Philippines navy._
> 
> We have plan to add around 42 missile boats from this three type to fill our 14 main naval port.



Ya but sorry i don't like the trimaran design i like KCR 60 though its nice design perfect for additional force for future replacement fleet.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zero_wing said:


> Ya but sorry i don't like the trimaran design i like KCR 60 though its nice design perfect for additional force for future replacement fleet.



A very nice and sleek design indeed. If the current SSV project success, we certainly can cooperate further on another projects. Wish the best for your Navy.


----------



## Zero_wing

I hear that we are interested in armored vehicle from Indonesia i don't know which one through


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zero_wing said:


> I hear that we are interested in armored vehicle from Indonesia i don't know which one through



If it's true, we sure welcome this development. But i never heard of this, can you provide any links for me to read?


----------



## Nike

sumber dari FB Formil....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

i dont have the link sorry i forgot to save the link i think its somewhere here i think its the time when Philippine official visited Indonesia arms factory about 2 years ago sorry


----------



## Nike

*Rheinmetall To Supply Tank Ammunition To International Customer*

Source : Our Bureau ~ Dated : Tuesday, August 11, 2015 @ 03:46 PM

Rheinmetall has won a 43.1 million contract from an international customer to supply tank ammunition.

The DM63A1 kinetic energy rounds will be delivered in two lots from 2016 to 2018, the company announced today.

Based on tungsten technology, the DM63A1 is the most advanced kinetic energy round for 120mm smoothbore tank guns on the market today.

Containing no explosives, the projectile's effectiveness relies entirely on the kinetic energy of the Rheinmetall advanced heavy tungsten penetrator technology.

Manufacture of the penetrators and final assembly will take place at Rheinmetall's plant in Unterlüß in Lower Saxony, while the temperature-independent propellant powder will be sourced from Rheinmetall Nitrochemie, with plants at Aschau in Bavaria and Wimmis, Switzerland.

The order makes important contribution to capacity utilization at all three sites.

The DM63A1 kinetic energy round, because of its new propulsion system, is capable of enhancing the combat performance of platforms armed with a 120mm smoothbore gun, including those of the Leopard 2 main battle tank, with no need for prior technical modification.


Source: http://www.defenseworld.net/news/137....Vcqubzblpl E


----------



## Zero_wing

madokafc said:


> sumber dari FB Formil....



Is that the ship we ordered??


----------



## Nike

Zero_wing said:


> Is that the ship we ordered??



no sir, that's for our newly built light frigate which is on progress at PT PAL facility


----------



## Zero_wing

madokafc said:


> no sir, that's for our newly built light frigate which is on progress at PT PAL facility



Ok thanks i thought it was our order


----------



## Nike

*India looks to support defence trade with Indonesia*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
10 August 2015


India is looking to support the development of Indonesia's armed forces and defence industrial base through funding and technology transfers, the Indonesian Ministry of Defense (MoD) said on 10 August.

After meetings between Indonesian defence minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and Gurjit Singh, India's ambassador to Indonesia, the MoD outlined two focuses of the growing defence partnership between the two countries.

These include collaboration in defence procurement, which is intended to support Indonesia's military modernisation programme through India's provision of funding and technology transfers, and co-operation in enhancing maritime security to support both countries' continuing economic expansion.

The focus on funding and technology transfers is in line with India's stated commitment to boost exports through greater levels of collaboration with potential customers in Southeast Asia.


India looks to support defence trade with Indonesia - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> sumber dari FB Formil....



Is this the latest development stage of our PKR 10514?




Zero_wing said:


> i don't have the link sorry, i forgot to save the link. i think its somewhere here i think its the time when Philippine official visited Indonesia arms factory about 2 years ago sorry



2 years ago, that's old. I hope the SSV project can become the bridge for Indonesia and Philippines to strengthen our defence industry cooperation in the future.


----------



## Nike

Oerlikon Skyshield will defend Supadio Air Force Base



pr1v4t33r said:


> Is this the latest development stage of our PKR 10514?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years ago, that's old. I hope the SSV project can become the bridge for Indoneisa and Philippines to strengthen our defence industry cooperation in the future.




yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia May Buy Russian Su-35 Jets by 2017 – Ambassador*

17:12 13.08.2015 (updated 17:18 13.08.2015)






Indonesian ambassador to Russia said that Indonesian government is considering the purchase of Russian Sukhoi Su-35 jets under a bidding process expected to be announced soon.

MOSCOW (Sputnik) – The Indonesian government is considering the purchase of Russian Sukhoi Su-35 (Flanker-E) jets under a bidding process expected to be announced soon, the Indonesian ambassador to Russia said on Thursday.

"The interest was voiced at the highest level. It is known that the budget for the purchase of aircraft has already been formed for 2015-2016," Djauhari Oratmangun told RIA Novosti.

According to the diplomat, a decision concerning the purchase will be made by the end of 2016. The quantity of jets will depend on the tender results, he added.

The Su-35 jets are modern and well-equipped aircraft, Oratmangun said, stressing that these characteristics are important to Indonesia.

In June, Russia’s state-run arms exporter Rosoboronexport announced plans to participate in the Indonesian Air Force's bidding for multifunctional fighter jets, offering the Su-35.


Source: http://m.sputniknews.com/business/20...025711276.html


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## Nike

Forced Inspection to one of terrorist house


----------



## Zero_wing

pr1v4t33r said:


> Is this the latest development stage of our PKR 10514?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years ago, that's old. I hope the SSV project can become the bridge for Indonesia and Philippines to strengthen our defence industry cooperation in the future.



It would i mean we are following the ASEAN defense Cooperation plan were ASEAN members cooperate on weapons development


----------



## Nike

Prajurit dari Satgas Batalyon Komposit TNI Kontingen Garuda XXXV-A/Unamid (United Nations Mission In Darfur) menggelar permainan tradisional dan berinteraksi dengan pelajar lokal saat kunjungan ke sekolah lokal dan berinteraksi dengan para pelajar di Madrasah Al Saheed Alzebeir yang berada di wilayah Al Riyad, Darfur Barat, Sudan, Senin (10/8). Kunjungan tersebut merupakan salah satu dari rangkaian kegiatan Pasukan Garuda TNI di Darfur dalam rangka memperingati Hari Kemerdekaan RI tanggal 17 Agustus di wilayah misi. (ANTARAFOTO/Puspen TNI-Lettu Laut (KH) Eldhira Respati/foc/15)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The Powers That be

_The calls for reform of the UN security council are growing louder. As the most-populous Muslim nation in the world, Indonesia is flexing its muscles in the race for a seat_






Arguably, Indonesia is the least-well-known big country in the world. President Joko Widodo, however, aims to change that. The country’s premier has plans to make Asean’s largest country and economy a more influential global player, and one of his key methods is expected to be a push for United Nations reform.
...........
Jokowi’s first year in office has seen Indonesia become far more assertive. Whether clamping down on illegal fishing, enforcing drug laws or meeting with world leaders, it is clear that this is a different, less passive Indonesia. Yet the chief goal, for now, is building the country’s economic strength.

read more: _The powers that be - Southeast Asia Globe Magazine_


_



_





Zero_wing said:


> It would, i mean we are following the ASEAN defense Cooperation plan where ASEAN members cooperate on weapons development



This ASEAN defence plan is plausible, yet hard to pulled out. I do have confidence in Indonesia - Philippines cooperation in the future though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia's Secret: In the Kingdom of Gentle Islam

_Nowhere in the world are there more Muslims living in one place than in the Southeast Asian island nation of Indonesia, which will be a guest of honor at the Frankfurt Book Fair this fall. Can a cosmopolitan faith assert itself against Islam? A journey._






read more: _Indonesia Has Found Success in Moderation - SPIEGEL ONLINE_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Behold! Indonesian Light Frigate, PKR Sigma 10514






Ini dia penampakan terbaru dari proyek kapal perang PKR10514 yang dipesan Kementrian Pertahanan. Tampak dari gambar tersebut, PKR10514 telah lebih dari 50% rampung. Bentuk sesungguhnya dari fregat andalan masa depan TNI-AL ini telah tampak jelas. Bahkan tampak menara dan radar telah terpasang.






Seperti diketahui, Kementrian Pertahanan untuk tahap awal telah memesan 2 unit PKR10514. Kontrak pengadaan PKR 10514 telah ditandatangani sejak Juni 2012 lalu. Dalam kontrak senilai 220 Juta Dollar itu, juga disebutkan Transfer Teknologi yang akan didapat PT.PAL. Yaitu, pembangunan 4 buah modul serta integrasinya.






Setelah proses integrasi, sekitar akhir Desember 2016 atau awal Januari 2017 akan dilakukan sea trial. Nah, semoga saja semua jadwal yang telah direncanakan ini bisa berjalan lancar.






Selanjutnya yang harus dikawal adalah pengadaan persenjataan untuk PKR 10514. Pasalnya, untuk melengkapi PKR10514 dengan Rudal Exocet, Rudal Mica, CIWS Millenium, serta torpedo masih dibutuhkan dana sekitar 60 juta euro. Nilai ini termasuk pengadaan perangkat perang elektronika ECM dan ESM buatan Thales. Namun demikian, PKR10514 sudah dipastikan dilengkapi sejumlah peralatan canggih. Diantaranya radar SMART-S MK2, STING-EO MK2 tracker, Integrated Bridge System serta Integrated Comms System hingga Kinglip Sonar.










_ARCinc.ID - PKR10514 On Track..!_
_Ekspor Kapal Perang ke Filipina - Aktual.Com Terhangat Terpercaya_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Falcon Formation
Credit in pic




Medium airlift Formation







pr1v4t33r said:


> Behold! Indonesian Light Frigate PKR Sigma 10514


Can't Wait


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Can't Wait



After we finish 2 PKR projects in 2017, i hope we can add more shipyard to handle the next batch of 4 PKR frigates. PT Daya Radar Utama Shipyard can share the construction burden with PT Pal. They already bulit 120 m LST, KRI Teluk Bintuni, successfuly before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Very very good news for Sigma 10514 progress, can't wait for her 

*Menhan: Tahun Depan PT PAL Bisa Buat Kapal Selam*
Created on Thursday, 13 August 2015 20:41

*



*​*Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu (ANTARA/Andika Wahyu)

Surabaya, GATRAnews -* Industri galangan kapal PT PAL Indonesia saat ini berencana membuat kapal selam untuk TNI Angkatan Laut (TNI AL). Kerjasama alih teknologi dengan Korea Selatan pun sedang dibangun guna mendukung rencana tersebut. PT PAL telah mengirim ratusan pekerjanya ke Korsel guna mempelajari pembuatan kapal selam.

"Ada 206 personel kami yang kami kirim ke Korsel untuk belajar. Alhamdulillah dengan melihat dan mempelajari disana sebagian besar sudah berhasil dan pulang kembali," ujarnya saat kunjungan kerja Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu ke PT PAL di Surabaya Jawa Timur, Kamis (13/8).

PT PAL kini tengah membangun galangan khusus untuk kapal selam di kawasan Markas Komando Armada Timur (Koarmatim) Surabaya.

Menhan Ryamizard berharap tahun ini galangan kapal selam sudah rampung sehingga tahun depan sudah memulai tahap produksi kapal selam buatan anak negeri. "Infrastruktur kapal selam tahun ini selesai sehingga tahun depan bisa dimulai pembuatannya," ucapnya.

Menhan pun memuji PT PAL yang mampu membuat kapal baik sipil maupun kapal perang dengan kualitas baik. Terbukti dengan adanya pesanan 2 unit kapal Landing Platform Dock (LPD) dari Filipina dan ketertarikan dari Uni Emirat Arab.

"Bagus lah, sudah banyak orang pesan. Ada dari Filipina, dan Uni Emirat Arab," ungkap Menhan. Kedepan, mantan KASAD era Presiden Megawati Soekarnoputri itu berharap, kapal buatan PAL bisa bersaing di pasaran internasional. "Kedepan bisa lah, kita kan udah bisa transfer teknologi dan bisa lebih maju lagi," harapnya.

*by Google Translate:*
Defense Minister: The Year Ahead PT PAL Can Create Submarine
Created on Thursday, 13 August 2015 20:41

Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu (ANTARA / Andika Wahyu)
Surabaya, GATRAnews - Industries shipyard PT PAL Indonesia is currently planning to create a submarine for the Navy (TNI AL). Technology transfer cooperation with South Korea, too, were built to support the plan. PT PAL has sent hundreds of workers to Korea to study the manufacture of submarines.

"There are 206 of our personnel that we send to South Korea to study. Alhamdulillah to see and learn there largely been successful and come back," he said during a working visit of the Minister of Defence Ryamizard Ryacudu to PT PAL in Surabaya, East Java, on Thursday (13/8).

PT PAL shipyard is currently building specifically for submarines in the Eastern Fleet Command Headquarters (Koarmatim) Surabaya.

Defense Minister hopes this year Ryamizard submarine shipyard has been completed so that next year has started production stage domestically-made submarine. "Infrastructure completed submarine this year so that next year could begin to make," he said.

Defence Minister also praised PT PAL is capable of making both civilian ships and warships with good quality. Proved by the two ships orders Landing Platform Dock (LPD) from the Philippines and the interest of the United Arab Emirates.

"Good lah, already a lot of people a message. There is from the Philippines, and the United Arab Emirates," said Minister of Defense. In the future, the former Army Chief of Staff under President Megawati Sukarnoputri's hopes, PAL artificial vessel can compete in the international market. "In the future could be the one, we're already able to transfer more advanced technology and could be again," he hoped.

Menhan: Tahun Depan PT PAL Bisa Buat Kapal Selam | GATRANEWS


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Preparing For Flypass




For More Photos 
ARCinc.ID - 15 Jet Tempur Akan Lakukan Flypass 17 Agustus


----------



## Indos

waz said:


> It's a bit late but InnalilLLAHI wainnaILAIHI rojiun, my duas for the shaheed brother and my prayers for his family. RIP brother, may you fly in Jannah always.
> 
> By the way, great thread my Indonesian brothers and sisters.



Thanks for the Dua and Thread appreciation brother,

A bit late respond actually, sorry, I just opened PDF after 1-2 weeks



Nusantara said:


> MP net yak?
> tuh forum sensi amat sama kita



Bukan, pokoknya forum internasional yg rada technical bahas isu 2 milternya......

Udah deh, satu aja disini saya aktif, lagi pula ini yg paling terkenal didunia.....



anas_nurhafidz said:


> @Indos Talk About Indepedence Day Talk About Fly Pass  if needed kami elang muda indonesia siap melaksanakan perintah
> View attachment 244686



He,he, Roger bro. Execute any thing that you consider necessary in bringing out our nation greatness here......

I just heard that fly pass exercise yesterday, but cannot just go out to look out side since I was in my client office, need to be professional in there.... even though I really want to see the planes flying.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Spica 934, Naval oceanographic OSV


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SSV #1 Philippines, progress in PT.PAL Indonesia. The SSV 1 is taking shape nicely and is on schedule.






















_Strategic Sealift Vessel 1_





Zero_wing said:


> Nice job Indonesia looking forward to our New SSV i hope we buy your missile boats too they look great.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

[Press Statement] Indonesia's Independence Day


John Kerry
Secretary of State
Washington, DC
August 14, 2015
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

On behalf of President Obama and the people of the United States, I would like to send our best wishes to the Indonesian people on the 70th anniversary of your independence this August 17.

I know from my own visit that Indonesia’s thriving democracy, religious tolerance, diversity, and global leadership are fundamental to your country’s success and serve an example for the Asia Pacific region and the world.

Through our Comprehensive Partnership the United States and Indonesia have made a long-term commitment to strengthen our bilateral partnership and address regional and global challenges, reflecting the importance the United States places on our relationship with Indonesia as a leader in Asia, and the world. I look forward to building even closer ties between our governments when President Jokowi visits the United States later this year.

We wish all Indonesians around the world a joyous celebration and peace and prosperity over the coming year.

_Indonesia's Independence Day_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Brrrrrrrrrrtttttttttt....Testing Testing With 730 CIWS Type







KRI Sultan Thaha Syaifuddin-376 Uji Coba Penembakan Meriam > Komando RI Kawasan Barat > Berita militer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

Credit to original uploader


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesia to build defense force more than minimum level: president - Global Times


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Salam Komando !!
Kopassus unit-81 anti terror.

photo credit : nurulhadi 058315

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

Jakarta grants hundreds of Motorcycles to Jaya Regional Command(Oversees Jakarta) to optimize soldier's effiency










_Securing the 2014 Presidential Election





Kikavser





Pindad P1 Commando



_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

_Pindad SS1-R5, a necked-up SS1 to chambering 7.62mm rounds. The 'R' means Raider.










US Marine Corps soldier testing the SS2-V4's





Pindad SS2-V4, this one belongs to a Brimob personnel





A Bullpup version of SS2, rumored to be called Pindad SS3, not in service.









_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Kopaska with fully undersea combat equipment
Credit to manta frogman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

A Korean Drama behind the Indonesian National Revolution





Yang Chil-Sung/Yang Chil-Seong (양칠성), born in May 29 1919 at Jeolla Province, Korea. He was Korean-Japanese soldier which was being sent to East Indies (now Indonesia) at 1942. 
After the Japanese surrender to Allied Forces in 1945, Yang Chil-Sung refuses to became a Japanese war prisoner, using the local name Komarudin, he joined the Indonesian struggle of Independence.

He was known as Japanese by natives and among Dutch soldiers, which he by that time using his Japanese name Yanagawa Sichisi. He and his two friend, Abubakar (Hasegawa) and Usman (Masahiro Aoki), a Japanese, joining a guerilla movement led by Major Kosasih, based at Garut, West Java.

Yang Chil-Sung and his partner struggle ended at August 10, 1949, he was captured by Dutch troops along with Abubakar and Usman. They later receive death punishment. And now their grave is located at Heroes Cemetery of Kalibata, Jakarta.





Yang Chil-Sung (center), and his two partner after being detained by Dutch soldiers.

According to Korean history, there are 2.300 forced Korean slave and soldiers being sent by Japanese to Dutch East Indies (Indonesian) at 1942. Their primary task is to guarding prisoner compound, and later guarding prisoners of war belong to the Japanese troops in Ambarawa, Semarang, and many other places. Not many of them managed to return home.

Yang Chil-sung left a son, named Eddy Jawan, which he's still one years old when his father executed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bennedict

Foreign Heroes behind the Indonesian Independence





Rear Admiral *Tadashi Maeda*(前田 精 _Maeda Tadashi)_, born at Kagoshima, Japan, March 3, 1898 - December 13, 1977) was a high-ranking Imperial Japanese Navy officer during the Pacific War. Maeda played an important role in Indonesian independence; he met Sukarno and Mohammad Hatta at his house in Jakarta on August 16th, 1945 and his house was used to declare the Indonesian independence.







On 1973, Tadashi Maeda receive and invitation to attend Indonesia Independence ceremony, and he was given Bintang Jasa Naraya award by President Suharto, because of his effort to support the Independence of Republic of Indonesia.





Tadashi passed away at December 13th 1977 at 79 years old. His house now being used as Museum of Proclamation Letter.














@Nihonjin1051

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

# Women Empowerment
# Weekend Bonus 

Police 2nd Brigadier, Tri Nana Sari, Sabhara unit, Nusa Tenggara Barat Police dept, Indonesia,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

Indonesian revolutionary struggle on films..

*Darah & Doa a.k.a The Long March (1950) **






*Storyline*
It tells the story of an Indonesian revolutionary who falls in love with one of his Dutch prisoners.






Darah dan Doa (1950) - IMDb
Darah dan Doa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*) _Darah & Doa is Indonesia's first film after independence._


=====





*OEROEG (1993)*







*Storyline*
Johan Ten Berghe joins the Dutch army when the Dutch East Indies unilaterally declare independence as Indonesia. He initiates his naive driver Twan in life in the East, having grown up there as son of colonial official Hendrik, now missing. Their adventures intertwine with Johan's childhood memories, especially concerning his native best friend, Oeroeg, who joined the rebellion, as well as their nanny and later de facto stepmother. Conflicting loyalties become tangible in extreme situations.






Oeroeg (1993) - IMDb
Oeroeg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prima99

once a Housewife, forever a Hero. a Japanese woman who contributes in the Independence movement. (Japan Dub only though.)






Red and White forever! for both Japan and Indonesia.






@Nihonjin1051

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*India, Indonesia to Cooperate on Maritime Security, Defense Procurement*
New Delhi wants to support the development of Indonesia’s military and defense industry.





By Prashanth Parameswaran
August 14, 2015

India wants to support the development of Indonesia’s military and defense industry, the Indonesian Ministry of Defense (MoD) noted August 10.

Following a meeting between Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and India’s ambassador to Indonesia, Gurjit Singh, on August 10, the MoD said the defense partnership between the two countries would focus on two key areas. Both of these were touched on when Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi met Indonesian president Joko “Jokowi” Widodo last year in Myanmar.

The first area was a general joint commitment by the two countries to enhance maritime security for mutual and global benefit. This is already an area of focus, with both countries engaging in coordinated patrols as well as joint bilateral and multilateral exercises in surrounding waters. The maritime realm is also one realm ripe for greater cooperation flagged in Singh’s new book, _Masala Bumbu: Enhancing the India-Indonesia Partnership,_ which highlights the need to diversify the bilateral relationship. Singh specifically thanked Indonesia’s Navy (TNI-AL) for its role in coordinated patrols with the Indian Navy in the Andaman Sea. He also referenced Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s ambitions to make Indonesia a global maritime power – a key policy priority (See: “The Trouble With Indonesia’s Foreign Policy Priorities Under Jokowi”).

The second was a more specific interest expressed by India to collaborate in defense procurement, including through funding, technology, and technology transfers. This makes sense for both sides. India wants to boost its defense exports as part of its broader objective of enhancing cooperation with Southeast Asian states via its ‘Act East’ policy under Modi (See: “India Navy Chief to Boost Defense Cooperation on Southeast Asia Voyage”). Meanwhile, Indonesia is looking to enhance its defense capabilities and build an indigenous defense industry as it seeks to achieve a Minimum Essential Force by 2024 (See: An Indonesian Defense Revolution Under Jokowi?”).

The MoD did not specify exactly what the future shape of this cooperation might look like. India already does supply some defense equipment to Indonesia, especially the navy. But according to _IHS Jane’s_, some future promising areas may include a program to provide patrol vessels to Indonesia, expanding an existing commercial agreement covering naval systems between Indonesian and Indian shipbuilders PT PAL and Pipavav Defense, and enhancing cooperation in military aerospace programs between PT Dirgantara Indonesia and Hindustan Aeronautics.


India, Indonesia to Cooperate on Maritime Security, Defense Procurement | The Diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*TNI Sets Up Village Guard Post Following Alleged PNG Incursion*
By Jakarta Globe on 03:42 pm Aug 14, 2015

*Jakarta.* The Indonesian Military, or TNI, says it will set up a security post in the Papuan border village of Yakyu, in Merauke district, following a report that soldiers from neighboring Papua New Guinea last week ordered residents there to lower the Indonesian flag.

Brig. Gen. Supartodi, the Merauke military commander, said on Friday that the group of 14 uniformed PNG soldiers reportedly entered the village on Aug. 7.

Yakyu is located 1.2 kilometers from the Indonesia-PNG border.

“In response to this [alleged] incident, we have decided to build a [security] post in Yakyu village,” Supartodi said as quoted by Antara.

Col. Mohammad Syafei Kasno, of the Cendrawasih Military Command, which oversees the TNI’s operations in Papua, said separately that 10 soldiers had been deployed to the village.

The alleged incident was first reported on Thursday by Suzana Wanggai, the head of the provincial border office, who said that the PNG soldiers had claimed Yakyu village as part of PNG territory.

She noted that while the village lay squarely in Indonesian territory, its residents were from the Mayna clan of the Kanum tribe, who moved to the area in the 1990s from neighboring Weyam village in PNG.

“The people obtained Indonesian identity cards from Merauke district last month,” Suzana said as quoted by Tempo.

Syafei claimed that PNG officials had argued the village was on neutral ground and should hoist the flags of both countries.

However, Col. Mark Goina of the PNG Defense Force told ABC’s Pacific Beat radio program that no such incident had ever taken place.

“We have not received any information around PNGDF troops going to Merauke to conduct any form of activity or operation, and therefore we categorically deny any involvement of our service men and women and that information is not true,” he said.

“I confirm there is no Papua New Guinean soldiers in or near Merauke, they are all stationed outside of the border doing their normal border duties.”

Still, he could not say for sure whether Yakyu village lay in Indonesian or PNG territory. “At this point in time I need to confirm that, we need to confirm that on a map.”

TNI Sets Up Village Guard Post Following Alleged PNG Incursion - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

S.A.K.T.I.

credit to original uploader





S.A.K.T.I. advanced vest (left) and ballistic vest (right)










Army Strategic Reserve personnel with SAKTI.










Regular units with SAKTI vest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Bennedict said:


> S.A.K.T.I.
> 
> credit to original uploader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regular units with SAKTI vest.



Kliatan banget 'Regular unit'-nya, Helm-nya masih pada mengkilat kayak ember plastik

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Kliatan banget 'Regular unit'-nya, Helm-nya masih pada mengkilat kayak ember plastik



Foto lama itu, itu Brigif Linud Kujang di Cijantung pas pengenalan SAKTI awal-awal dulu. Kalau sekarang udah banyak modifikasinya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia is ready to operate nuclear power plant*
Jumat, 14 Agustus 2015 18:02 WIB | 1.533 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia's human resources are ready to operate a nuclear power plant, Team Leader of the IAEA Integrated Regulatory Review Services (IRRS) Mission, Carl-Magnus Larsson, stated. 

"Indonesia has already operated a nuclear reactor for decades, and this is evident by the existence of an experimental nuclear power reactor," Larsson noted during a press conference, here on Friday.

Larsson remarked that the experimental GA Siwabessy Multipurpose Reactor is located in Serpong, South Tangerang, Banten. 

However, Larsson pointed out that the nuclear power plant, which would take at least 10 years to construct, will then be connected to the Java-Madura-Bali power grid.

"Therefore, the preparations must begin immediately," Larsson affirmed.

From the review, Larsson assessed that Indonesia also has capable human resources. The IRRS Missions 12-day visit to Indonesia has recorded no negative notes regarding nuclear supervision in the country.

IRRS Mission's review was only conducted to offer several suggestions and recommendations regarding the importance of national policies and strategies and coordination between the Nuclear Energy Regulatory Agency (Bapeten) and other institutions.

With regard to the number of rejections to the plan to develop a nuclear power plant, Larsson insisted that this problem could be overcome by maintaining a positive outlook and adhering to a clear political strategy.

"The most important aspect among all is transparency," Larsson emphasized.

Bapeten Chief, Jazi Istiyanto, admitted that it is difficult to start the construction of nuclear power plants if they have to wait for 100 percent public approval.

"The results of the surveys conducted by independent institutions showed that public acceptance for the development of nuclear power plants has reached 72 percent, and I think why do we not just proceed? If we wait for 100 percent approval, our uranium reserves might just run out by that time," Istiyanto added.

Indonesia is ready to operate nuclear power plant - ANTARA News

biar nanti limbahnya bisa diextract jadi dirt bombs......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Cadet-Soldiers of Indonesian Army Kopassus Para-Commando unit during Airmobile Assault training.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Real cavalry rides horses, modern cavalry rides tanks but BADASS cavalry hangs on choppers and strikes from the air. Dirgahayu NKRI ! Salam komando !

credit to original uploader.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

Happy Independence Day to our Indonesian brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Bennedict

Foreign Heroes behind the Indonesian Independence (2)





"Rahmat" Shigeru Ono (September 29th 1919 - 2014)

According to his memoirs, he was born in Hokkaido, Japan. Shigeru Ono managed to enter military school at early 20 years old during Sino-Japanese war. Fate choses him to travel far south, to Dutch East Indies. In that former colony of Dutch, Ono soon getting well-known among the natives, and getting know about their suffering after being colonialized, thus increasing Ono's symphaty to them.




After Japan's defeat, many of his fellow soldiers which trapped in East Indies, decided to choose _hara-kiri_. Ono himself have it in mind to follow them, but later he refuse and choose to raise his katana, joining the struggle for Indonesian Independence.

Ono later helping the guerillas by train them and translating some books about warfare and tactics to Indonesian language. Along with former Imperial Japanese Army personnel and local militias, he fought the British-backed Dutch troops in Yogyakarta, Ambarawa and many more places. One of battles which he's remember it most, is the raid of KNIL HQ in Mojokerto 1947. 

Ono, Tomogero Yozhisumi (Bung Arif), and Tatsuo Ichiki (Abdul Rahman) joining a unit called _Special Guerilla Troops _(PGI) in 1948. Yozhisumi later becoming its leader and Tatsuo as the vice leader. In 1949, PGI was compromised, causing the death of Yozhisumi.

After the war, he later choose to stay in Indonesia after his Japanese citizenship discarded. He receive full Indonesian citizenship in 1951.
_"At that time, we dont have nothing. No food, no job, nowhere to sleep, nor citizenship. Only the kind Indonesian farmer gives us food, clothes and place to sleep" _Ono says while looking at the clear skies, remembering the past. 






One of his best moment in life, when President Soekarno award him Bintang Veteran and Bintang Gerilya in 1958, and award which allows him to be buried at Heroes Cemetery of Kalibata when he's passed away.

Ono later reside in Batu, Malang, East Java. He later met Darkasih, another Japanese after meeting with another former warrior, Sukardi (Sugiyama). Ono was working as _salesman, _an employee in agriculture company, and later retired at 1995. He have 5 child.

Rahmat Shigeri Ono passed away at Monday, August 25, 2014. His last rank is Major. Ono passed away at 95 years old.




Neighbors, families and associates giving their last prayers to Ono.









Last ceremony to commemorate Rahmat Shigeru Ono.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## toke115

Happy Independence Day NKRI!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Happy Independence Day! #RI70
Merdekaaa!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## katarabhumi

My father told me, when he was a kid, people celebrating Agustusan like Lebaran. Families preparing special foods and there will be feast after upacara where people visiting and greet each other, together celebrating victory of the nation.

I guess because most folks that time know how it feels living under unjust and brutal colonial regime, so happy there was always a great joy whenever Agustusan comes. Now? not so much.

I hope the same joy will return someday.

Long Live NKRI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

*PT PAL outlines weapons fit for Philippine Navy SSVs*





_The Philippine Navy SSVs will be based on the Indonesian Navy's Makassar-class LPDs, such as KRI Banda Aceh (593) seen here in Surabaya. Source: IHS/Ridzwan Rahmat_

Key Points


Indonesia's PT PAL says weapons fit for the two SSVs in build for the Philippine Navy will consist of 76 mm and 25 mm guns
In the longer term, the navy may seek up to four SSVs to meet strategic requirements

Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL has confirmed that the two strategic sealift vessels (SSVs) on order for the Philippine Navy (PN) will each be fitted with one 76 mm gun on the foredeck as the main armament. Two stern-facing 25 mm guns will also be fitted, one each on the port and starboard sides.

Speaking to IHS Jane's on 14 August, PT PAL's SSV project manager Turitan Indaryo also gave an update on build progress for both ships. "The first vessel is 68.39% complete, while the second vessel is 42.37% complete," he said, adding that the ships are on schedule for delivery in May 2016 and May 2017 respectively.

However, PT PAL was not able to confirm the potential suppliers of the ships' weapons. "We are just preparing the foundations. The Philippine Navy will decide," said Turitan.

PT PAL was awarded a USD92 million contract in June 2014 to construct two landing platform dock (LPD)-like vessels to meet the PN's amphibious transport and logistics requirements. The contract includes a support package that will enable Philippine industry to undertake ship maintenance and support in collaboration with the PN.

The 123 m platforms are based on the Indonesian Navy's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL's) Makassar-class LPDs, which were designed by South Korean shipbuilder Dae Sun.

According to IHS Jane's Fighting Ships , the PN's SSVs have a full load displacement of 11,583 tonnes. The vessels will have lift capacity for 500 troops, can embark three large helicopters, and can accommodate 126 crew. The ships have a top speed of 15 kt, a maximum range of 9,360 n miles, and an endurance of 30 days.

PT PAL outlines weapons fit for Philippine Navy SSVs - IHS Jane's 360

====





credit : Instagram > @soegimitro / @STOPdulu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dayax

Happy Independence Day Indonesia! #Ri70 *MERDEKAAA!!!*






















Valencia FC for Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Batch 3 of leopard is on it's way...for parade 

Totally 25 unit.includ leo2A4,AEV2,ARV2 and Marder1A3.

Source : 14aste

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zero_wing

Maligayang araw ng kalayaan Kapitbahay Indonesia (happy Independence day Indonesia) From your comrades from the Philippines mabuhay!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zero_wing said:


> Maligayang araw ng kalayaan Kapitbahay Indonesia (happy Independence day Indonesia) From your comrades from the Philippines mabuhay!



There's quick footage of Philippines NC212-400 in this video, 2 units currently on progress..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Air To air shoot
Credit to : jeff prananda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

pr1v4t33r said:


> There's quick footage of Philippines NC212-400 in this video, 2 units currently on progress..



Take a break about that for while were to celebrate your independence day comrade but thanks for the update

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zero_wing said:


> Take a break about that for while were to celebrate your independence day comrade but thanks for the update




Yeah, the video itself as a whole talking about the upcoming N-219 plane and report about the independence day celebration.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesian Navy...Indepence Day Edition,worth to watch
Jalesveva Jayamahe...merrrrdekaaaa!


----------



## MarveL

Bendera Merah Putih berkibar dalam upacara militer peringatan Kemerdekaan ke-70 Indonesia, di Markas Komando Batalion Indonesia UNAMID, Darfur Barat, Senin (17/8). Komandan Batalion Indonesia UNAMID, Letnan Kolonel Infantri M Herry Subagyo (kanan) menjadi komandan upacara. (Satuan Tugas Batalion Komposit TNI Kontingen Garuda XXXV-A/UNAMID/Letnan Satu Khusus Eldira Respati)






Dubes Indonesia untuk Lebanon Achmad Chozin Chumaidy memimpin upacara 17 Agustus di Markas Kontingen Garuda UNIFIL Lebanon Selatan.

KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda-367 rayakan HUT RI di Lebanon - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Trigana Air Crash Evacuation





Kru pesawat CN 212 TNI Angkatan Laut mengecek kondisi pesawat yang disiagakan untuk mengevakuasi korban kecelakaan pesawat Trigana Air PK-YRN di crisis center kompleks Bandara Sentani, Kabupaten Jayapura, Papua, Selasa (18/8). Tim SAR gabungan dan masyarakat pada hari Selasa 18 Agustus 2015 pukul 12.42 WIT telah menemukan 54 jenazah korban kecelakaan pesawat Trigana Air PK-YRN di Kampung Oksob, Distrik Okbape, Kabupaten Pegunungan Bintang, Papua. (ANTARA FOTO/Andika Wahyu)





Sebuah helikopter milik TNI Angkatan Udara bersiap melakukan evakuasi di Base Operasi Lanud Jayapura, Papua, Senin (17/8). Helikopter tersebut rencananya akan dipakai untuk mengevakuasi korban jatuhnya Trigana. (ANTARA FOTO/Lucky R)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT Dirgantara Indonesia will launch two new Maritime Patrol Aircraft, CN-235 MPA-Gunship, for Indonesian Navy this year.

Till today, Navy already operate 3 CN-235 MPA. The 2 new aircrafts will be launch at the end of this year. Average production time for each plane around 18-24 monts, but PT.DI capable to build multiple units at one go. This new planes, also equipped with integrated weapon system, 20 mm caliber cannon. PT. DI will also supply similar aircraft for the Air Force in February or March 2016.





_Indonesian Navy CN-235 MPA_





_CN-235 Gunship concept_

_PT DI Akan Luncurkan 2 Pesawat Patroli Maritim - Kompas.com
Dirgantara penuhi dua pesawat TNI AL_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Indos

First Hijab student who become our paskibraka ( flag carrier during Independence Day Ceremony)






Yonanda Zulfa

And also first Chinese ethnic student who carry our national flag to the President during our Independence Day ceremony in Presidential Palace

View attachment 248419






Maria Felicia Gunawan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Cool...81st Detachment Kopassus,Indonesian Special Forces - Counter Terrorism Unit
credit to swtactical

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Hi Bro,take this 
#Carat2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

Sea Platforms
*Indonesian navy conducts first helicopter landing on USN LCS*
*
Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
18 August 2015





An Indonesian Navy BO-105 helicopter conducts landing operations on board USS Fort Worth during Exercise 'CARAT' 2015. Source: US Navy

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has landed a naval helicopter on board a US Navy (USN) Littoral Combat Ship (LCS) for the first time.

In a move underscoring the LCS's growing levels of interoperability with Southeast Asian navies, the landing of the BO-105 naval helicopter took place on board USS_Fort Worth_ (LCS 3) as part of the 'Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training' ('CARAT') Indonesia 2015 exercise that took place on the ground in Surabaya and in the waters and airspace of the Java and Bali seas, a USN public affairs officer with the navy's Task Force 73 told _IHS Jane's_ on 18 August.

"The successful landing of a BO-105 helicopter signals a greater level of interoperability between _Fort Worth_ and the Indonesian Navy", said Lieutenant Arlo Abrahamson.

'CARAT' is a series of bilateral naval exercises involving the USN and the armed forces of nine partner countries in South and Southeast Asia. The Indonesian phase of the 2015 exercise ran from 3-10 August and included amphibious landing operations, surface and anti-submarine warfare drills, mobile dive and salvage training, and maritime patrol and reconnaissance operations.

Alongside _Fort Worth_ , other USN assets participating in 'CARAT' Indonesia 2015 included the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS _Preble_ (DDG 88), the Whidbey Island-class dock landing ship (LSD) USS _Germantown_ (LSD 42), the Safeguard-class rescue and salvage ship USNS _Safeguard_ (T-ARS 50), and a P-3C Orion maritime patrol aircraft.

Indonesian navy conducts first helicopter landing on USN LCS - IHS Jane's 360









Kalimantan, IndonesiaTheIndonesian Navy blows up a foreign fishing vessel caught fishing illegally in Indonesian waters. According to media reports, Indonesia has sunk foreign boats across the country as part of an ongoing push to stop illegal fishing and marking the 70th independence day celebrations.

Photo highlights of the day: Bangkok cleanup and swimming with sardines in Seoul | News | The Guardian


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian army's Leopard 2A4 MBT





Indonesian army's Bushmaster MRAP





AMX 13 Light Tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

[Berita PDKT] Atase Pertahanan RI di Rusia: Indonesia Menjajaki Pembelian S-300 

Moskow - Kerjasama Indonesia Rusia di bidang militer terus berkembang. Atase Pertahanan RI untuk Rusia, Kolonel (Pnb), Andi Kustoro, mengatakan TNI terus berupaya menyempurnakan alutsista-nya. Salah satunya dengan berupaya memodernisasi kemampuan peralatan tempur.






Menurut Andi, salah satu peralatan tempur yang sudah direncanakan adalah untuk menambah koleksi tank amfibi BMP3F, membeli simulator helikopter untuk Angkatan Darat, serta menjajaki pembelian S-300. 

"Saat ini, Indonesia juga sedang berupaya membeli pesawat Sukhoi generasi 4++. Yaitu pesawat tempur serbaguna, _supermanuvre, _yang juga memiliki kemampuan _stealth," _tutur Andi.

Tak hanya itu, kemampuan dan daya juang pesawat tempur Indonesia juga terus ditingkatkan. "Para pilot Sukhoi terus dikirim ke pangkalan udara Rusia di Krasnodar hampir setiap tahun," katanya.

_Atase Pertahanan RI di Rusia: Indonesia Menjajaki Pembelian S-300 | GATRANEWS_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Parking
Credit in pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pameran Indonesia Hebat





*Wulung, Unmanned Aerial Vehicle*





*Pindad Anoa, 6x6 Amphibious*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

CARAT 2015
Credit in Pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

[Unique] Indonesian General statue, General Soedirman, built in the front yard of Japan Ministry of Defence office. 

They also give a flower bouquets ceremony in front of this statue. A good gesture starting for the first time today that hope to be continued in the future.





_Patung Jenderal Soedirman di Tokyo - JakartaGreater_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*~ Pameran Indonesia Hebat ~*
Wulung, Unmanned Aerial Vehicle









Pindad Anoa2, 6x6 Amphibious Armored Vehicle
*



*


----------



## MarveL

anoa muluk yang keluar...., kapan yah punya yang laen?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MarveL said:


> anoa muluk yang keluar...., kapan yah punya yang laen?



Anoanya baru bos, versi amfibi. Kayaknya ini desain terbaru. Klo ok, kemungkinan besar bakal dipesen marinir, lumayan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Anoanya baru bos, versi amfibi. Kayaknya ini desain terbaru. Klo ok, kemungkinan besar bakal dipesen marinir, lumayan.


kipasnya kegedean,gimana gtuh...punya foto2 latma ausindo?


----------



## katarabhumi

*U.S. Marines, Indonesian Forces Storm Beach*
*Story Number: NNS150821-01Release Date: 8/21/2015 8:34:00 AM*
_By Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Will Gaskill, USS Germantown Public Affairs_

JAVA SEA, Indonesia (NNS) -- As Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia drew to a close, the Marines aboard the amphibious dock landing ship USS Germantown (LSD 42) broke down their rifles, scrubbed their nylon tents, and performed maintenance on the vehicles that took them to the Indonesian shores. While living ashore for six days, they participated in various exercises with their Indonesian counterparts, building trust and increasing interoperability between the Marines of both countries.

"One thing we have to be proud of is how well we came together to work with the Indonesian forces," said Maj. Ben Reid, commander of the Marines' landing force during CARAT Indonesia. "We had different units without previous relationships, and had only a month and a half to plan together before CARAT Indonesia. By the end, we are all one team and our ability to adapt and win really showed here."

During CARAT Indonesia, the two countries' Marines improved amphibious warfare tactics, trained on field maneuvers, simulated humanitarian relief scenarios, and shared field survival skills. The partner nations worked together on topics including beach surveys, water desalination, and even which local species are safe for human consumption in survival situations. 

"We grilled snakes and water lizard," said Lance Cpl. Ricky Baird, an amphibious assault vehicle (AAV) mechanic. "It was a once in a lifetime experience. We got to show them we are on the same team and that we are open to their customs."

Several beach landings also took place during the exercise. A few miles off the beach, the Indonesian amphibious ship KRI Makassar launched its landing craft, while the Germantown simultaneously launched its landing force. 

"We put all these units together and completed the most complex military evolution there is- a strike from the sea," said Reid.

Developing professional partnerships and tearing down cultural barriers was a common theme throughout the entire event. It could be easily seen in every Marine who participated.

"The well-led [Korps Marinar], Indonesia's joint military forces, set the tone for hospitality, enthusiasm and motivation," said 1st Sgt. Jose Romero, senior enlisted leader for the Marines embarked aboard Germantown. "It was an honor to partner with the KORMAR and to take part in a cultural exchange with them."

As CARAT Indonesia wrapped up, both the Indonesian and American Marines took away new skills and knowledge to improve future bilateral missions, such as humanitarian aid and disaster relief, the most frequently exercised mission in the typhoon-prone region.

"This operation, which involved 600 Marines and Sailors and even more Indonesian forces, was a success because of the understanding and partnership amongst all the teams involved," said Romero. "I believe all the previous CARATs established a solid foundation for us. The high caliber participants, as well as the professional and disciplined Indonesian forces, made this a win for all teams."

U.S. Marines, Indonesian Forces Storm Beach


*===


Indonesian, Australian air force hold joint exercise*
_Jumat, 21 Agustus 2015_

Kupang, E Nusa Tenggara (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian and Australian air forces will hold a joint exercise entitled, "Eagle Ausindo 2015" from August 21 to 29, El Tari Air Force Base Commander, Colonel Andi Wijaya, said on Friday.

Under the joint exercise, the Royal Australian Air Force has deployed a fighter aircraft F-18 Hornet, as well as the C-17 Globe Master.

"These advanced aircraft have landed at the El Tari air base in Kupang," he said.

Meanwhile, the Indonesian Air Force will deploy five F-16s from the Air Squadron 3, one Super Puma Helicopter from Air Squadron 6 and a C-130 Hercules A-1327 from Air Squadron 31.

The exercise is aimed at improving cooperation in the defense field between the two countries and enhancing the ability of each air force personnel.

According to Wijaya, more joint exercises will be conducted in Australia, but the time and location are yet to be determined.

Improving Air Force personnels abilities should continue through their maintaining fitness and strength in carrying out their duties as the guardians of Indonesian sovereignty.

"Indonesias territory should be maintained properly and therefore the ability of the personnel should be improved with continuous practice," he said.(*)

Indonesian, Australian air force hold joint exercise - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

moga-moga bukan desain final...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Pakar Perkapalan Siap Bangun Kapal Selam 30 Meter*
_Sabtu, 22 Agustus 2015 | 09:41_






Jakarta - Pakar Arsitektur Perkapalan yang juga pendiri perusahaan desain perkapalan pertama di Indonesia, Kaharuddin Djenod menyatakan, pihaknya telah menyiapkan desain kapal selam sepanjang 30 meter. Dengan dukungan pemerintah, Kaharuddin menyatakan kesiapannya membangun kapal selam tersebut untuk memperkuat sistem pertahanan Indonesia di bidang maritim.

"Saya siapkan desain kapal selam 30 meter, jika Indonesia mau buat dan jalankan itu dengan tenaga kita sendiri, saya siap untuk membangunnya," kata Kaharuddin saat menerima Penghargaan Achmad Bakrie XIII di Djakarta Theater, Jumat (21/8) malam.

Ilmuwan yang telah menimba ilmu perkapalan di Jepang selama 15 tahun ini berharap bangsa Indonesia mampu mandiri di bidang maritim. Kaharudin mengaku keuletan, dan dedikasinya pada dunia perkapalan terinspirasi pesan mantan Presiden Soekarno dalam pidatonya pada awal 1950. Saat itu, Bung Karno berpesan agar bangsa Indonesia membangun industri maritim dan dirgantara jika ingin memperkuat pertahanan.

"Sebagai putra bangsa, saya ingin realisasikan pesan Bung Karno pada Januari 1950, hendaknya Indonesia membangun industri maritim dan dirgantara jika ingin memperkuat pertahanan," katanya.

Pendiri perusahaan Terafulk Megantara Design ini berharap Penghargaan Achmad Bakrie XIII yang diterima dapat mendorongnya untuk terus mengamalkan pengetahuan yang dimilik dan berbuat yang lebih baik bagi bangsa Indonesia.

Kaharuddin menerima Penghargaan Achmad Bakrie di bidang teknologi karena dinilai telah menopang perkembangan maritim Indonesia melalui melalui inovasi teknologi. Kaharuddin mengembangkan sistem dan metode yang terbukti mampu bersaing di dunia internasional.

Yayasan Achmad Bakrie bekerja sama dengan Freedom Institute memberikan Penghargaan Achmad Bakrie XIII kepada enam tokoh yang dinilai memberikan kontribusi dalam bidangnya masing-masing. Selain Kaharuddin, Penghargaan Achmad Bakrie tahun ini diberikan kepada Azyumardi Azra dalam bidang Pemikiran Sosial, Ahmad Tohari dalam bidang Kesusasteraan, Suryadi Ismadji dalam bidang Sains, Tigor Silaban dalam bidang Kedokteran atau Kesehatan, serta Suharyo Sumowidagdo dalam bidang Ilmuwan Muda Berprestasi.

Pakar Perkapalan Siap Bangun Kapal Selam 30 Meter | Nasional | Beritasatu.com

...

In short, an Indonesian shipmaker offers 30m type submarine of his design to Indonesian government.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Credit to eko_

Caesar 155mm,komodo meteorological and komodo bcv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d

Maaf bukannya meragukan hasil karya anak bangsa, tp kalau bicara teknologi kapal selam, apalagi yg menawarkan sebuah perusahaan swasta kecil, lebih baik tdk usah deh, konsentrasi dengan CBG class yg akan dibangun pt.pal aja deh

Maaf bukannya meragukan hasil karya anak bangsa, tp kalau bicara teknologi kapal selam, apalagi yg menawarkan sebuah perusahaan swasta kecil, lebih baik tdk usah deh, konsentrasi dengan CBG class yg akan dibangun pt.pal aja deh


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

More test for P-100L
Credit to originally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

anas_nurhafidz said:


> More test for P-100L
> Credit to originally
> View attachment 249245
> View attachment 249243
> View attachment 249244


bawa-bawa kasur segala haha, warna bombnya unyu sekalii
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Mobile Brigade paramilitary on counter-insurgency drill_
credit to its uploader





_CQB Training









_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

initial_d said:


> Maaf bukannya meragukan hasil karya anak bangsa, tp kalau bicara teknologi kapal selam, apalagi yg menawarkan sebuah perusahaan swasta kecil, lebih baik tdk usah deh, konsentrasi dengan CBG class yg akan dibangun pt.pal aja deh



Kemungkinan utk ditanggepin sama pemerintah jg teramat sangat kecil kok. Itu kapal buaya ITS sampe skg gk jelas.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> komodo meteorological and komodo bcv.



ini komodo varian apa ya? fungsinya?




katarabhumi said:


> Kemungkinan utk ditanggepin sama pemerintah jg teramat sangat kecil kok. Itu kapal buaya ITS sampe skg gk jelas.



masih study2 terus...


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesian cop killed in jungle ambush*
PUBLISHED
AUG 22, 2015, 5:00 AM SGT

*Police chief calls for training in guerilla tactics to combat Mujahidin fighters*

Wahyudi Soeriaatmadja Indonesia Correspondent In Jakarta
Fighters loyal to Indonesia's most-wanted terrorist Santoso killed a policeman in a jungle ambush on a group of 20 officers in Central Sulawesi, prompting the country's police chief to call for guerilla tactics in tackling the militants.

On Wednesday, the police were fired on from above at a river crossing in the mountainous Auma area, suspected to be a hideout of the Mujahidin Indonesia Timur.

The ambushed officers were carrying the body of a fighter killed in a raid the day before in Poso, where they seized an M-60 anti-tank gun, bombs, handguns and ammunition belonging to the radical group. The anti-tank gun was from the southern Philippines, police chief Badrodin Haiti said yesterday.




Before Tuesday's raid, police had received a tip-off that up to 40 Mujahidin fighters, led by Santoso, were in Auma. Reinforcements numbering more than 140 were sent to Poso to help in the hunt. 

"They have moved away. They are probably between 30 and 40 men in total," General Badrodin said. "They are linked to the ISIS (Islamic State in Iraq and Syria) and have garnered support domestically. They might have purchased their wea-pons with money donated by their sympathisers in Indonesia."

Gen Badrodin said the police needed training in guerilla tactics to combat the radical group.

"We need skills to operate in the jungle, which are different from those required in the cities.

"There are alternatives - if not with TNI (Indonesian military), we could do it with other countries, like the UK," he said yesterday.

He said the United Kingdom had already offered help, and Indonesia planned to explore that possibility.

Until 2007, the Santoso-led militant group had lived in the city, posing as residents. As public anti-terror campaigns kicked in, they heightened awareness among Indonesians of the dangers and of how to help prevent attacks. People were encouraged to report suspicious "residents" or newcomers to the police. This led to several arrests.

"The Santoso group then changed strategy and now prefer the jungle," Gen Badrodin said.

The policeman killed on Wednesday, First Lieutenant Bryan T. Tatonas, was a bomb squad officer at Poso police station.

Indonesian police have been outmanoeuvred before by militants operating in the jungle. In March 2010, anti-terror police raiding a group hiding in Aceh were ambushed and one officer was killed and nine others wounded.

Indonesian cop killed in jungle ambush, SE Asia News & Top Stories - The Straits Times


----------



## faries

why don't get help from military to do counter terrorism to santoso led terrorist group? I think sectoral ego still at top. Just my dumb opinion.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

N219, the successor of NC212i, will be rolled out in October 2015.

N219 was previously planned to be rolled out from the hangar for the first time on August 2015. But since there were changes in the design that need to be implemented to answer the market demand, the roll out ceremony will be pushed back to the end of the year.











The airframe will be ready this year, but the engine, system installation and testing will be carried out next year, in 2016. N219 will compete in the same class with Viking DHC-6 Twin Otter (Kanada), Harbin Y-12 (China), and Cessna Grand Caravan.

PT. Dirgantara Indonesia will make 4 prototypes for certification tests. 2 planes for flight test, and another 2 for fatigue and static test. Flight test will be done start from april or mei 2016.

_Desain N-219 Alami Perubahan, Roll Out Diundur | SUARAMERDEKA.com - Berita dan Informasi Jawa Tengah_
_Merakit Kejayaan Dirgantara RI dengan Pesawat N-219 - News Liputan6.com_





faries said:


> why don't get help from military to do counter terrorism to santoso led terrorist group? I think sectoral ego still at top. Just my dumb opinion.



military can't really help if there's no request from police.


----------



## katarabhumi

POLRI recently asked TNI to train Brimob in infantry warfare/raider, but TNI refused and offers (only) survival training instead. Now, the brownies then turns to British army/police for training.

Yang satu gk mau bagi ilmu krna yg lainnya kgk mau bagi2 "jatah".. huhuhu


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> ini komodo varian apa ya? fungsinya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masih study2 terus...


mobil baja biasa atau buat pendobrak tembok kali,biasanya kan dipasang shorad


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> mobil baja biasa atau buat pendobrak tembok kali,biasanya kan dipasang shorad



namanya keren bener... meteorological, apa dipasang radar cuaca?


----------



## Old soldier never die

pr1v4t33r said:


> namanya keren bener... meteorological, apa dipasang radar cuaca?


Mungkin dipasang antena (radio) untuk nyambungi informasi cuaca di medan tempur dari BMKG terus menginformasikanya ke komodo meteorological baru komodonya menginformasikanya ke unit di medan tempur,bung CMIIW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

*FINMECCANICA-AGUSTAWESTLAND SIGNS CONTRACT WITH BASARNAS INDONESIA FOR AN AW139 SAR*

*AW139 success in public service market continues *





The first AW139 sale in Indonesia for search and rescue mission
AW139 delivers best in class performance
AgustaWestland success in the growing Indonesian helicopter market

Finmeccanica – AgustaWestland announced today it has signed a contract with Badan SAR Nasional (Basarnas), the national search and rescue agency of the Republic of Indonesia, for an AW139 intermediate twin engine helicopter equipped for SAR operations. The contract also includes training for aircrew and technicians as well as an initial support package. The aircraft will be delivered by the end of 2015 and will be equipped with rescue hoist, radar, cabin console and other SAR equipment.


This sale represents an important milestone for AgustaWestland in the Indonesian public sector helicopter market and will enable it to increase cooperation with local industry to support the growing Indonesian helicopter market.


Basarnas will benefit from a range of support services for their AW139 provided by Indopelita Aircraft Service. This follows an agreement signed by AgustaWestland and Indopelita last November to establish support and maintenance services in Indonesia. AgustaWestland has recently achieved significant sales success in Indonesia with the AW119 single engine, GrandNew light twin engine and AW139 intermediate twin engine helicopters for a variety of roles.


The AW139 provides Search and Rescue (SAR) operators best in-class performance, high cruise speed (165 knots / 306 kph), long range of (up to 675 nm / 1250 km) and endurance up to 6 hours for extended search patrols. With its high power reserve, thanks to its powerful PT6-67C turboshaft engines, the AW139 has excellent hover performance, including One Engine Inoperative (OEI) condition, even in extreme hot-and-high environments.


The AW139’s large, versatile cabin (8 m3 / 283 ft3) can be configured in a variety of layouts, with accommodation for FLIR station operation, medical treatment and casualty evacuation requirements. A large sliding door on each side of the cabin provides clear access to the cabin for survivors and stretchers. Uniquely the AW139 has an additional 3.4 m3 (120 ft3) of baggage compartment which is accessible from inside or outside the helicopter.


State-of-the-art avionics and large cockpit displays, together with the 4-axis digital autopilot (with hover mode) and full digital electronic engine control (FADEC) minimise pilot workload and optimise operational efficiency. The AW139’s ergonomic design, excellent handling characteristics and low vibration levels minimise pilot fatigue and enhance passenger comfort. A state-of-the-art Health Usage Monitoring System (HUMS) and diagnostic tools are available to maximise aircraft safety and minimise time on the ground.


Over 900 AW139 helicopters have been sold to more than 220 customers in over 70 countries worldwide to date. The AW139 has been selected by and is now performing search and rescue missions with a large number of operators in Asia and elsewhere around the globe. The AW139, as the market leader in its class, is also widely used for offshore transport, passenger transport, law enforcement, emergency medical transport, passenger transport and firefighting services.


The AW139 helicopter is part of AgustaWestland’s family of new generation helicopters that also includes the AW169 and AW189. These helicopters possess the same high-performance flight characteristics and safety features whilst sharing the same common cockpit concept and design philosophy. This approach facilitates synergies for operators of these models in areas such as training, maintenance and support.

Source: AugustaWestland website

I read article from Angkasa Magazine that Basarnas will complete their fleet with 1 squadron of AgustasWestland (12 choppers) and 1 squadron of Dauphin AS365N3+. Basarnas will cooperate with TNI AU Atang Sendjaja AFB to operate this chopper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Behind every successful and secured presidential visits and occasion, there's men and women who works tirelessly behind the screen and far from media coverage to make sure the president is always well protected. 
The Indonesian Presidential Security Forces (Paspampres)
photo credit : dansuisiahaan













Paspampres Security Detection team
photo credit : guntursaputro16













Paspampres Close Escort team
photo credit : Bella Paramitha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> ini komodo varian apa ya? fungsinya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masih study2 terus...



Komodo BCV : Battle Command Vehicle - ranpur pusat komando / komunikasi
Komodo Meteorological : field artillery surveyor vehicle (The field artillery surveyor/meteorological crewmember is responsible for monitoring weather conditions so the field artillery team can fire and launch missiles accurately. Their role is crucial in the support of infantry and tank units during combat.)
cc @anas_nurhafidz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Personel Brimbob mengusung peti jenazah Iptu Bryan Theophani Tatontos pada saat upacara pelepasan di Mapolda Sulawesi Tengah di Palu, Jumat (21/8). Kasubden Gegana Poso itu tewas tertembak kelompok terduga teroris saat memimpin evakuasi mayat seorang teroris di Pegunungan Auma, Desa Kilo, Poso Pesisir Utara, Poso pada Rabu (19/8). Jenazah Bryan dipulangkan ke kampung halamannya di Manado untuk dimakamkan. (ANTARA FOTO/Basri Marzuki)






Personel Brimbob mengusung peti jenazah Iptu Bryan Theophani Tatontos pada saat upacara pelepasan di Mapolda Sulawesi Tengah di Palu, Jumat (21/8). Kasubden Gegana Poso itu tewas tertembak kelompok terduga teroris saat memimpin evakuasi mayat seorang teroris di Pegunungan Auma, Desa Kilo, Poso Pesisir Utara, Poso pada Rabu (19/8). Jenazah Bryan dipulangkan ke kampung halamannya di Manado untuk dimakamkan. (ANTARA FOTO/Basri Marzuki)


----------



## Old soldier never die

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Komodo BCV : Battle Command Vehicle - ranpur pusat komando / komunikasi
> Komodo Meteorological : field artillery surveyor vehicle (The field artillery surveyor/meteorological crewmember is responsible for monitoring weather conditions so the field artillery team can fire and launch missiles accurately. Their role is crucial in the support of infantry and tank units during combat.)
> cc @anas_nurhafidz


Anyway, Indonesia has ordered 8 unit of komodo BCV colaborating with NEXTER for CAESAR artilery system said PINDAD official.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Astros II MLRS of the Indonesian Army's 





Urban Operations, save the hostages! ‪#‎GarudaShield2015‬

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*El Tari Airbase to hold Indonesian-Australian Air Forces` joint exercise*
Senin, 24 Agustus 2015 18:00 WIB | 400 Views




El Tari Airport & Airbase.
Kupang (ANTARA News) - The El Tari Airbase in Kupang, East Nusa Tenggara, will hold a joint exercise of the Indonesian and Australian Air Forces, National Air Defense Sector Operation IV Commander Colonel Nana Santoso stated here on Monday.

Effective this year, the El Tari Airbase in Kupang will be the annual flight training base for the Indonesian and Australian Air Forces.

He noted that the Indonesian Air Force will annually hold two exercises with the air forces of the neighboring countries, including Australia.

Colonel Irwan Pramuda, the joint exercise director, pointed out that approximately 200 personnel of the Indonesian and Australian Air Forces have arrived in Kupang on Friday, last week.

"The joint exercise of the Indonesian Air Force and the Royal Australian Air Force will be held until Friday (August 28)," he affirmed.

* He explained that during the joint exercise, the Australian Air Force will operate eight F-18 Hornet aircraft, while the Indonesian Air Force will operate five F-16 aircraft.*

Pramuda noted that the joint exercise is titled "Air Maneuver Exercise (AMX) Eagles Ausindo 2015."

In addition to Australia, the Indonesian Air Force will hold joint exercises with some neighboring countries such as Brunei and Singapore.

"The joint exercise will be held in the southern part of Kupang Sea, so that the local residents are not disturbed," he added.
(T.KR-LWA/INE/KR-BSR/O001)


----------



## monitor

*Tough Times Ahead for the Indonesian Navy?*
The Indonesian Navy may struggle to meet its Minimum Essential Force targets by 2024. A rethink may be needed.

By Koh Swee Lean Collin
August 18, 2015
1.1k
61
3
2
*1.1k* Shares
*9* Comments
Almost a year has elapsed since Indonesian President Joko Widodo revealed his Global Maritime Fulcrum vision. Since then, Jakarta has undertaken several initiatives aimed at fulfilling the five pillars of the vision: maritime culture, marine resources, maritime infrastructure and connectivity, maritime diplomacy, and maritime defense.

The last of these pillars is essentially an enabler of the other four pillars and not standalone. When Widodo came to power, he effectively inherited his predecessor’s legacy of modernizing the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, TNI-AL for short). The challenge is to continue and sustain that modernization.

*Great Expectations*

The contemporary TNI-AL modernization is inspired by the Minimum Essential Force Blueprint conceived over the 2010-24 timeline, executed in three strategic plans (rencana strategis in Bahasa Indonesia, or renstra for short). Renstra I (2010-14) was completed last year. Since then, the TNI-AL is at Renstra II, which runs up to 2019.

The end-state, going by the envisaged plan, is to create a greenwater TNI-AL by 2024 – a service that is balanced and capable of undertaking an array of missions within the immediate regional waters while having limited ability to project force into distant waters.

By 2024, the service is meant to comprise 274 vessels and 137 aircraft of various types. The former category is divided into the Combat Strike Group (110 vessels including 10-12 submarines, 56 frigates and corvettes, 26 missile- and 12 torpedo fast attack craft), the Patrol Group (66 patrol vessels), and a 98-vessel Support Force. The 137 aircraft include up to 35 maritime patrol aircraft.

Ever since Renstra I was kicked into motion, the TNI-AL has ridden the momentum of government support. In January 2013, then Indonesian Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro announced plans to possibly reduce the renstras to two, aiming to fulfill MEF targets by 2019 instead of 2024. Buoyed by having achieved 28.7 percent of the MEF targets that year, Indonesian military authorities optimistically predicted in 2014 that 40-42 percent will be met by the time Renstra I is completed.

*Renstra I (2010-14): “Renaissance” for the TNI-AL?*

It would be imperative here to take stock of the gains made by the TNI-AL over Renstra I. Indeed, the period of 2010-14 marked a “renaissance” of sorts for the service following the significant acquisition programs (for example, SIGMA-90 corvettes, _Makassar_-class landing platform, docks, and Yakhont supersonic anti-ship cruise missiles) made in the preceding years. These new primary weapon systems (_alutsista_ in Bahasa Indonesia) represent a stark contrast to the malaise suffered by the TNI-AL following the Asian Financial Crisis in 1997-98.

Notwithstanding derogatory comments about the lackluster progress of the TNI-AL modernization efforts, Renstra I did oversee oft-overlooked qualitative improvements to the alutsista Indonesia relies on for maritime defense.

For example, the PKR10514 (modified Dutch SIGMA-105) frigate is equipped with the VL-MICA, a vertically-launched air defense system that can destroy incoming high-performance aerial and missile targets at 20 kilometers. Suffice to say, prior to that, the TNI-AL relied on the Mistral SIMBAD/SADRAL that has only an effective 6-kilometer range. The PKR thus confers on the TNI-AL a real shipboard anti-air warfare capability for the first time.

In 2012, the TNI-AL was poised to revitalize its ageing undersea capability with the acquisition of three submarines from South Korea. A French-built naval research ship KRI _Rigel_ equipped with an advanced autonomous underwater vehicle was commissioned in late 2014. Regrettably, it did not arrive in time to assist in the search and recovery of the ill-fated AirAsia QZ8501.

Other noteworthy qualitative improvements include the induction of new CN235 PATMAR maritime patrol aircraft and most recently AS-656MBe Panther anti-submarine helicopters – altogether representing a major enhancement to the long-underequipped TNI-AL Naval Aviation.

The Korps Marinir, Indonesia’s Marine Corps, undergoes mobility enhancement and mechanization with the purchase of new amphibious fighting vehicles from Russia and Ukraine, along with the construction of the indigenous _Teluk Bintuni_-class of landing ship, tank.

*Size Matters*

In all, despite the modest quantities of new alutsista procured, the TNI-AL has attained laudable qualitative improvements. The question remains whether the MEF targets, going by the current pace of modernization efforts, can realistically be met.

In July 2015, outgoing Indonesian military chief General Moeldoko admitted that the envisaged 40-42 percent of MEF targets could not be met. Instead, by the end of Renstra I only 34 percent had been attained. Moeldoko’s successor, General Gatot Nurmantyo is expected to boost this figure to 68 percent. However, this means ramping up expenditures.

In March this year, Moeldoko cautioned that defense expenditures, set at Rp102 trillion ($7.7 billion), will be increased to around Rp109 trillion by 2017 only if the economy grows by 7 percent. The sustainability of MEF is thus irrevocably contingent on sustained economic growth in order to reach its envisaged 2024 targets.

But time is conspiring against modernization efforts; the TNI-AL’s alutsista is aging. By 2008 (pre-Renstra I) about 74 percent of the alutsista optimized for maritime defense were aged 20 years or more, 15 percent between 11 and 19 years, and barely 11 percent counted as “young” – at 10 years or less. These figures had improved by the time Renstra I was completed, at 67 percent, 11 percent and 22 percent, respectively, in the fall of 2014.

It will be misleading to say that such improvements are attributed solely to Renstra I. In fact, results attained by the close of 2014 were in no small part due to the pre-Renstra I projects, for example the delivery of new SIGMA corvettes in 2007-10.

*Buying Second-Hand?*

Compounding the problem of aging equipment is also the issue of relying on second-hand procurements as the alternative. For example, by the time the three British-built Multi-Role Light Frigates originally intended for Brunei were delivered to the TNI-AL in late 2014, they were already past a decade old.

Certainly for a fiscally constrained Indonesia, new assets entail high costs, especially when procured overseas. The required fiscal, human and material investments are substantial, since it is not enough to just purchase platforms – the associated supporting infrastructure, logistics, and training are also essential.

This invariably limits the quantity that can be purchased at any one time. For instance, the TNI-AL has originally planned for a total of 40 SIGMAs to be procured by 2015. But as of 2014, the force size of this type had stalled at just four vessels. A pair of more capable PKR10514 only began construction in recent months.

However, the commonly used alternative approach of buying second-hands is not sustainable in the long run, as a result of age and the potential risk of accidents. Moreover, second-hand buys may come with a superficially attractive price tag but still entail “hidden costs.”

For example, Jakarta purchased 39 former East German warships at $468-million, but had to spend another $800 million on refurbishment and requisite supporting infrastructure. Other “hidden costs” include inflated operating expenditures. An Indonesian government audit conducted in 2007 found that the TNI-AL had squandered Rp64 billion in petroleum, oil, and lubricants consumption attributable to aging warships.

*Newbuilds: Good to Have, Costly to Buy*

To Jakarta’s credit, there have been conscious efforts to avoid buying second-hand, such as the rejection of used Libyan warships and Russian submarines because of their dubious operational conditions. However, given the MEF targets by 2024, Indonesia is caught between a rock and a hard place.

Some equipment has to be sourced from overseas, especially if it constitutes the core of the TNI-AL’s combat capability. “Big ticket” newbuilds such as frigates and submarines are clearly too expensive to purchase in significant quantities.

Procuring newbuilds through foreign or domestic sources require a considerable gestation period – at least five to eight years from the time an alutsista project is being conceived, a process involving negotiations, contracting, construction, and a mandatory series of equipment trials prior to final operational capability. Delays may stretch this timeline to a decade or more. The more complex the platform, the longer it takes.

This means that if one regards the results achieved by the end of Renstra I to be any indication, one-for-one alutsista replacement of existing MEF targets may prove to be too ambitious. New alutsista purchased during Renstra I may possibly meet in-service timelines within Renstra II. However, quantities inducted into service for such high-capability assets as frigates and submarines will leave much to be desired.

*Rethinking and Recalibrating the MEF Targets?*

To meet the original MEF targets, more substantial procurements will be needed during Renstra II. But the perennial problem boils down again to funding. To compound the problem, by the end of Renstra II in 2019 alutsista that were already more than 20 years old as of 2014 will have to be readied for retirement, whereas the process for block replacements will need to be initiated for those 11-19 years or less.

To accommodate the limited budget, long gestation periods for especially high-capability alutsista, problems of second-hand buys, and the limitations of Indonesia’s domestic industries, it may be worth rethinking and recalibrating the MEF targets to ensure that TNI-AL force goals are met by 2024.

The basic starting point would be to consider Indonesia’s maritime interests and corresponding naval force priorities. However, the current _State Defense Policy 2014_ (_Kebijakan Pertahanan Negara Tahun 2014_) essentially constitutes a “grab bag” of all conceivable challenges to Indonesia’s maritime interests – non-traditional threats such as illegal fishing, the South China Sea flashpoint, and so on.

An oft-suggested, straightforward solution will be to acquire the widest possible array of capabilities to cope with such a broad spectrum of security challenges. But this is scarcely helpful insofar as limited funds are concerned. There is clearly a need to prioritize those interests in order to recalibrate force requirements, which enables the optimal allocation of scarce resources.

Despite the recent South China Sea flare-ups, which led Jakarta to embark on a military buildup in the Natuna Islands in preparation for high-intensity operations, it is more evident that low-intensity scenarios involving non-state actors appear more conceivable – a “clear and present threat” so to speak. As such, a hi/lo-lo/hi dual-configuration for the envisaged TNI-AL force composition could be one possible solution.

*Less on the Heavies*

The hi/lo configuration applies to the Combat Strike Group, for which 10-12 submarines and 56 frigates and corvettes would seem ambitious. The proposed recalibration envisages a reduction in the numbers of larger high-capability platforms – the frigates and corvettes – while increasing the proportion of missile-armed fast attack craft, which are comparatively cheaper and simpler to construct in larger numbers.

This approach leverages on the niche strengths of Indonesia’s domestic industrial base, which has so far produced the KCR40/60-series fast attack craft for the TNI-AL as well as making notable strides in developing combat systems. In fact, the KCR40-60-series has been one of the major areas experiencing rapid growth during Renstra I, with up to 18 units in all being commissioned or in various stages of construction and trials since 2011.

The end state of this recalibration may be a smaller fleet of frigates and corvettes, which serve as flotilla leaders and key command and control nodes for combat strike task forces in times of war. They may also conduct defense diplomacy missions, such as the TNI-AL’s regular contribution to the United Nations Interim Force in Lebanon.

*A ‘PKR-Minus’ Solution?*

The proposed lo/hi configuration would suit the Patrol Group. There may be a need to recalibrate the MEF targets by reducing the envisaged 110 vessels in the Combat Strike Group in order to ramp up the Patrol Group from the 66 vessels originally planned. The indigenous 250-ton PC-43 fast patrol craft is intended to form the Patrol Group’s mainstay. However, its size confines it to inshore and coastal missions, leaving it less suited for sustained operations in the exclusive economic zone (EEZ).

Offshore patrol vessels (OPVs) optimized for EEZ duties may be worth considering. Such vessels need not be technically complex, but should possess the requisite seakeeping and loitering characteristics. They are cheaper than combat-configured frigates and corvettes, and can be equipped with no heavier than a medium-caliber gun for credible deterrence against non-state actors.

With that, a potential solution may be to scale down the initial technical requirements for the frigates and corvettes, assuming the retention of the envisaged force size of 56 vessels. This “PKR-minus” configuration envisages a common SIGMA-105 hull outfitted first as an OPV for potential future scaling up to its full warfighting potential. In any case, the hull is usually one of the cheapest warship components. Most of the high costs originates from the combat systems and integration work. This is not an uncommon approach.

Consider the Polish Navy, which converted the sole Project-621 Gawron II (modified German MEKO A100) ship from its original multi-purpose corvette configuration into an OPV, following over a decade of delays. While fitting it out as a multipurpose corvette would cost another PLN1 billion ($266 million), reconfiguring it as an OPV costs just PLN250 million instead. The ship, the ORP _Slazak_, was eventually launched in July 2015, something that would have not been possible if the Polish Navy had insisted on sticking to its original configuration.

*Austere Times Ahead*

Indeed, even discounting the alutsista, meeting MEF targets will invariably require investments in several other areas, such as the potential increase in crewing requirements to ensure a round-the-clock naval presence. This certainly goes against the grain of the “zero-growth” manpower policy described in existing defense plans.

Not only that, increased investment in human capital is needed to raise the quality of TNI-AL personnel to a level able to cope with a multitude of complex challenges. Moeldoko once cautioned about the long-term sustainability of increasing remuneration and base salaries of military personnel. This is not to forget the need to invest in the logistics for sustained operations. In particular, whether the problem of fuel shortages (just 27 percent of the required amount allotted to the TNI-AL as reported in November 2014) will be resolved remains to be seen.

Coping with multiple competing needs will be a tough challenge for the TNI-AL. There is simply too much to do and insufficient wherewithal available. Purchasing assets in itself is not an adequate solution, given that naval capacity-building remains a holistic undertaking. With the 2024 timeline in mind, some innovation and creativity will be needed if the TNI-AL is to secure Indonesia’s maritime interests in a time geopolitical and fiscal uncertainty. Recalibrating the MEF force goals may be the best way forward.

_Koh Swee Lean Collin is an associate research fellow at the Institute of Defence and Strategic Studies, a constituent unit of the S. Rajaratnam School of international Studies, Nanyang Technological University in Singapore. He primarily researches naval modernization in Southeast Asia._

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Instagram photo by @antonius.ernesto.diliano.putra (Ernesto) | Iconosquare

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Cash-Flush TNI ‘Receptive’ to Saab Pitch for Airborne Radar Platform*






Linkoping, Sweden. Swedish aerospace and defense firm Saab plans to continue discussions with the Indonesian Air Force for the purchase of an airborne early warning and control system amid the nation’s heightened efforts to secure its borders.

Martin Vobora, the company’s senior director of marketing and sales for Asia Pacific region, told the Jakarta Globe that government officials have been largely receptive to the offer.

“It seems like the government realized that there is a need for the technology. Now, it’s just a matter of timing and placement,” he said in Linkoping on Tuesday.

Still, he noted that no official talks have yet taken place regarding procurement Saab’s airborne early warning and control system, known as the Erieye AEW&C mission system.

Other companies offering airborne early warning systems include Northrop Grumman and its E-2C Hawkeye airplane.

Saab’s Erieye AEW&C is capable of multiple roles, including air surveillance, sea surveillance and intelligence, the Swedish company said. The radar can be installed on three different platforms, including Saab 340 and 2000 aircraft.

The technology, which has been operational since 1996, has been used in seven countries — including Thailand, Mexico and Brazil — for both military and civilian purposes, such as protection against illegal fishing and drug trafficking.

“There are two keywords for the Erieye system, coverage and mobility,” Lars Ekstrom, business developer of marketing and sales for Saab’s electronic defense systems, told reporters in Gothenburg, Sweden, on Monday.

The Swedish company is offering the airborne early warning control system amid ongoing discussions with Air Force officials on the possible purchase of the Gripen fighter jet. Saab currently has branch offices in 35 countries. Its Indonesian office was established in late 2013.

Since then, Saab Indonesia has signed early-stage agreements with a few local companies, such as state-owned weapons manufacturer Pindad and state electronics manufacturer Len Industri.

“It’s good for us to have local partners for maintenance and it’s also good in helping the country with its industrial base,” said Lars Tossman, vice president and head of airborne surveillance systems.

Indonesia has budgeted 7 percent of its annual spending on defense over the past two years in an effort to revamp its aging military arsenal. Military spending increased by 3.3 percent to Rp 97 trillion ($7.8 billion) in the 2015 state budget compared with the previous year— the equivalent of roughly 1.2 percent of Indonesia’s gross domestic product — with 40 percent of it allocated to weaponry and equipment.

“[Saab Technologies] has been very successful in making things cost-efficient … Indonesia is on the right track to growth and we’d like to be a part of it and help the industrial base,” Tossman added. “That’s the reason we invest.”

GlobeAsia was invited to Sweden by the Saab Group.

GlobeAsia

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/busines...radar-platform/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Police Gegana personnel with members of US DSS (Diplomatic Security Services) during a visit of US Senator in Indonesia. Note that US - DSS operatives are wearing Gegana badges and Indonesian flag.

Photo : dimas adi prabowo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

*Military Capabilities*
*Australia, Indonesia establish combined maritime security training programme*

_IHS Jane's Navy International, 24 August 2015_

The Australian Border Force (ABF) has launched a combined maritime security enforcement training programme with Indonesia.

The initiative was unveiled by ABF commissioner Roman Quaedvlieg during a visit to the Jakarta Centre for Law Enforcement Cooperation (JCLEC) in Semarang, Indonesia on 25 August.

JCLEC was established in November 2004 by Australia and Indonesia, primarily to provide training for law enforcement officers involved in multi-jurisdictional investigations.



> *Key Points*
> 
> _Australia, Indonesia set up combined maritime security programme within the bi-lateral Jakarta Centre for Law Enforcement Cooperation_
> _The two countries will also formalise a framework under which further combined maritime security initiatives can be discussed_


Australia, Indonesia establish combined maritime security training programme - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kostrad 1st Cavalry Battalion, Badak Ceta Cakti

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Army discussed offset deals with Boeing over Chinook procurement, the Army Aviation wing seem so eager to expand the forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acelaw

sorry, this article is not related to indonesia, just curious, does indonesia has submarine rescue ship ? dengan datangnya 3 changbogo nanti apakah ada peluang pembelian kapal jenis ini ? 

*DSME selected to design new South Korean submarine rescue ship*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
23 August 2015




A preliminary design of the Republic of Korea Navy's ASR-II submarine rescue ship. Source: DSME
*Key Points*

DSME has been selected to design a 6,300-tonne submarine rescue ship for the South Korean navy
South Korea is seeking a larger vessel as it develops the larger KSS-III submarine
Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) of South Korea is to design a new 6,300-tonne submarine rescue ship that is planned for delivery to the Republic of Korea Navy (RoKN) in 2021, a company representative told _IHS Jane's_ on 21 August.

The company was selected on 13 August as the sole preferred bidder for the basic design phase for the ship. The vessel is referred to as the ASR-II.

The RoKN currently operates a multipurpose submarine rescue ship, the 102 m, 4,300-tonne vessel RoKS _Cheong Hae Jin_ (pennant number 21, commissioned in November 1996). It also operates a single 107 m, 3,500-tonne, helicopter-capable multipurpose salvage ship, RoKS _Tongyeong_ , which is designed to meet the submarine rescue role. Both ships were built by DSME. The service is also expecting the delivery of another vessel of similar type to _Tongyeong_ .

With the impending operation of larger submarines, such as the 3,000-tonne KSS-III diesel-electric boats (SSKs) that are due for delivery from 2020, the RoKN has begun to look for a rescue platform with improved capacity. A preliminary description of the ASR-II suggests that, unlike the other vessels, it will be a dedicated submarine rescue platform.




A preliminary design of the Republic of Korea Navy's ASR-II submarine rescue ship. (DSME)

"The latest submarine rescue ship will have improved supportability and performance that covers the extended operational support for the bigger type of submarine," said the DSME representative.

As reported by _IHS Jane's_ in October 2014, in late 2012 DSME was contracted by South Korea's Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) to build an initial two KSS-III SSKs. The first boat, for which steel was cut in November 2014, is due to be handed over to the RoKN at the end of 2020, with the second to follow in late 2022. Currently, up to nine are planned.


----------



## Hakan

Good news

General Turkish Defence Industry Updates | Page 36

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Trade, Defense Cooperation Top Agenda During Erdogan's State Visit *
*
Jakarta.* Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan, during a three-day state visit to Indonesia, discussed intelligence sharing about the Islamic State movement as well as greater economic and defense cooperation between the two nations.

After meeting with his counterpart Joko Widodo at the State Palace on Friday, Erdogan later in the day had a tete-a-tete with Vice President Jusuf Kalla at the Ritz-Carlton hotel in South Jakarta.

At a press conference after the palace meeting, Joko said that he had proposed to the Turkish president to improve intelligence cooperation, especially to prevent Indonesian nationals from joining the Islamic State movement.

Most would-be fighters leave for IS-controlled territories in Iraq and Syria through Turkey, which borders both. A number of Indonesians have already been apprehended by Turkish authorities while supposedly trying to join IS.

Erdogan told reporters that the IS fighters are creating serious problems in the Middle East and that indeed Indonesians were among those trying the join.

"We'll have to close our border for those [people who want to join IS]," he said, adding that so far 1,600 people had been deported for trying to do so.

Joko said that he had also discussed boosting trade with Turkey, and Erdogan acknowledged that "entrepreneurs from our two countries can cooperate more closely."

"Indonesia is a leader in Asean [the Association of Southeast Asian Nations] and we would like to be one of their partners," the Turkish leader said.

With Kalla, later in the day, Erdogan also discussed trade, defense cooperation as well as ways to foster moderate understandings of Islam.

A number of defense deals were closed during the state visit, including with Indonesia's state-owned weapons manufacturer Pindad.

*"We will set up a joint industry," the vice president said. "Pindad is certain, [the Turkish side] I don't know yet." *

Erdogan also met with leaders of the House of Representatives, with whom he discussed trade and investment, education and defense cooperation.

*Mahfudz Siddiq, chairman of the House's Commission I, which handles defense, foreign relations and intelligence matters, said the Turkish delegation had expressed a desire to invest in a military shipbuilding industry here. *

Pindad already works together with companies from several countries, including Turkey's FNSS Defense Systems. With FNSS, Pindad is developing a medium-sized tank.

Erdogan left the country on Saturday, from Halim Perdanakusuma International Airport.

Trade, Defense Cooperation Top Agenda During Erdogan's State Visit | Jakarta Globe

Indonesian Air Force committed to buy 12 more KT-1 Wong Bee Trainer Aircraft from South Korea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Airborne Infantry Battalion 328, Kostrad, conduct urban warfare exercise in Mount Cakra, Sukabumi, West Java, 23 Agustus 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

F-16 at El-Tari Air Force Base

*Police to seek training 
from UK*
Fedina S. Sundaryani, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Sat, August 22 2015, 3:12 PM







The National Police said on Friday that they would seek assistance from England’s National Crime Agency (NCA) to further train the force’s Mobile Brigade (Brimob) to help catch wanted terror suspect Santoso in Poso, Central Sulawesi. 

National Police chief Gen. Badrodin Haiti said the plan was decided following the Indonesian Military’s (TNI) reluctance to conduct a joint training session between the Army’s Special Forces (Kopassus) and police officers in order to improve the latter’s capability to survive in the wilderness. 

“We have several alternatives if the TNI does not want to [conduct a joint training session]. One of the countries we may seek assistance from is England,” he told reporters at the National Police headquarters in South Jakarta.

Although the plan has not yet been made official, Badrodin said he hoped there could be an agreement between the NCA and the National Police so that an instructor from the agency could be sent to train Indonesian officers. 

The National Police have been hunting down militant groups in Poso for more than 14 years with little progress. Santoso and members of the radical Mujahidin Indonesia Timru (MIT) group have been known to operate in the region for the last four years, hiding out in local forests to avoid being 
arrested.

Santoso’s arrest has become increasingly important as the police suspect that his group has been communicating with the Islamic State (IS) movement in Iraq and Syria. 

During a recent gun battle with members of the gang allegedly led by Santoso, a police officer, identified as First Insp. Bryan T. Tatonas from Central Sulawesi’s Brimob, was fatally shot. A person believed to be part of the radical group also died from multiple gunshots during the shoot-out.

Badrodin said that there had been five shoot-outs since Monday, which involved 146 Brimob personnel, all of whom were still hunting for members of the group, thought to comprise 30 to 40 people.

“[One of the largest obstacles] is the size of the forest, which measures around 60 kilometers from end to end. If it was just a small 10-hectare area then we would have caught them by now,” he said. 

He said that another reason the Santoso-led group had survived for years was because its members received support from locals in Poso.

“That’s one of their strategies. Some [of the group members] live among the local communities. This is why they can easily receive weapons,” he said. 

Separately, Institute of International Peace Building founder Noor Huda Ismail disagreed with Badrodin and said that locals in Poso did not assist the Santoso group in a show of support, but out of resentment toward the police force.

“The police have wrongly arrested civilians [as terrorist suspects] and may have tortured them. However, these civilians were never rehabilitated or given compensation for their wrongful arrests,” he told The Jakarta Post.

Noor Huda said locals in Poso begrudged the presence of the Santoso group but were forced to provide its members with basic needs.

In order to overcome such obstacles, he said, the police force must become more engaged with local communities in the region.

“The police force must change the way they deal with the locals,” he said.

Police to seek training from UK | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

QUOTE
*Indonesia, Boeing discuss Chinook offsets*

By: GREG WALDRON SINGAPORE
Source: Flightglobal.com 7 hours ago

Indonesia is in discussions with Boeing about offsets related to a planned acquisition of four CH-47F Chinook helicopters.

Boeing technicians have visited Indonesian Aerospace (also known as Dirgantara Indonesia) in Bandung to discuss potential workshare in the programme, and the company has held talks with defence minister Ryamizard Ryacudu about the deal, according to a defence ministry statement.

“The Ministry of Defence plans to buy four Chinook helicopters to strengthen the air force's capabilities. This purchase can be tailored to the real threats facing Indonesia, especially the problem of natural disasters,” says the ministry.

In February, a previous statement from the ministry revealed that talks for the Chinook are underway.

Ten years ago, in 2005, Jakarta expressed interest in possibly obtaining four examples to bolster its disaster relief capabilities. CH-47Ds operated by Singapore were active in disaster relief operations following the 26 December 2004 tsunami, which laid waste to coastal regions of Indonesia’s Aceh province.


http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/...offsets-416120/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Alleged terrorist arrested in Yogyakarta*
Kamis, 27 Agustus 2015 07:53 WIB | 808 Views

Yogyakarta (ANTARA News) - Police anti-terrorist squad Densus 88 arrested a man believed to be a terrorist in Cupuwatu village, Sleman, Yogyakarta, on Tuesday evening.

"Yesterday, an arrest was made for an alleged terrorist, who has so far been on the wanted list and is known by his initials SF (25)," the head of public relations at the Yogyakarta regional police command, Adjunct Senior Commissioner Anny Pudjiastuti, said on Wednesday.

She said the arrest of the alleged terrorist from Solo, Central Java, was made by members of Densus 88 at the National Police Headquarters at around 6.30pm while he was traveling on the road between Solo and Yogyakarta, and did not involve the Yogyakarta police command.

"The technicality and process of the arrest was handled by Jakarta," she said.

Pudjiastuti said the arrest came in the wake of another alleged terrorist being arrested in Solo, Central Java, on August 12.

"This is a result of the developments following the recent arrest in Solo," she said.

She said further developments in the case would be handled by the National Police Headquarters (Mabes). "It is currently being handled by Mabes. So its development is fully in the hands of Mabes," she stated.

On August 12, Densus 88 had arrested three men believed to be members of a terrorist group. 

They were identified as Ibadurahman (19), a resident of Semanggi RT06 RW04, Pasar Kliwon, Solo, Yus Karman (31), a resident of Semanggi RT05 RW03, Pasar Kliwon, Solo, and Sugiyanto alias Gento (35), a resident of Semanggi RT06 RT05, Pasar Kliwon, Solo.(*)

Alleged terrorist arrested in Yogyakarta - ANTARA News



acelaw said:


> sorry, this article is not related to indonesia, just curious, does indonesia has submarine rescue ship ? dengan datangnya 3 changbogo nanti apakah ada peluang pembelian kapal jenis ini ?
> 
> *DSME selected to design new South Korean submarine rescue ship*
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
> 23 August 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A preliminary design of the Republic of Korea Navy's ASR-II submarine rescue ship. Source: DSME
> *Key Points*
> 
> DSME has been selected to design a 6,300-tonne submarine rescue ship for the South Korean navy
> South Korea is seeking a larger vessel as it develops the larger KSS-III submarine
> Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) of South Korea is to design a new 6,300-tonne submarine rescue ship that is planned for delivery to the Republic of Korea Navy (RoKN) in 2021, a company representative told _IHS Jane's_ on 21 August.
> 
> The company was selected on 13 August as the sole preferred bidder for the basic design phase for the ship. The vessel is referred to as the ASR-II.
> 
> The RoKN currently operates a multipurpose submarine rescue ship, the 102 m, 4,300-tonne vessel RoKS _Cheong Hae Jin_ (pennant number 21, commissioned in November 1996). It also operates a single 107 m, 3,500-tonne, helicopter-capable multipurpose salvage ship, RoKS _Tongyeong_ , which is designed to meet the submarine rescue role. Both ships were built by DSME. The service is also expecting the delivery of another vessel of similar type to _Tongyeong_ .
> 
> With the impending operation of larger submarines, such as the 3,000-tonne KSS-III diesel-electric boats (SSKs) that are due for delivery from 2020, the RoKN has begun to look for a rescue platform with improved capacity. A preliminary description of the ASR-II suggests that, unlike the other vessels, it will be a dedicated submarine rescue platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A preliminary design of the Republic of Korea Navy's ASR-II submarine rescue ship. (DSME)
> 
> "The latest submarine rescue ship will have improved supportability and performance that covers the extended operational support for the bigger type of submarine," said the DSME representative.
> 
> As reported by _IHS Jane's_ in October 2014, in late 2012 DSME was contracted by South Korea's Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) to build an initial two KSS-III SSKs. The first boat, for which steel was cut in November 2014, is due to be handed over to the RoKN at the end of 2020, with the second to follow in late 2022. Currently, up to nine are planned.




indonesia had joint usage agreement with Singapore, and so there is plan to induct submarine tender soon and probably not impossible to induct Submarine rescue ships in near future

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

Nemu di Twitter nih 

credit to reoncomics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pindad Anoa2 6x6 Command version with RCWS






Pindad Anoa2 6x6 APC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pindad Komodo 4x4, ram test

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Spica 934

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Air Force's EC-725 being tested by PT DI in Bandung, Indonesia. 




_The EC-725 Caracal will be the Indonesian Air Force's dedicated Combat Search and Rescue helicopter_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

More Pindad Anoa2 6x6 Amphibious




With propellers this big, can we expect 20 Knot speed ride?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

_KCR-40 Missile/Fast Patrol Boat





First production units, still armed with 12.7mm machine guns and Denel 20mm
_




_Current unit with AK-630 CIWS and C-705 AshM installed

Designed and built by PT. Palindo Marine Industries.
Currently 8 unit operated by TNI-AL (Navy), and few units operated by Maritime Security Bureau (BAKAMLA) as patrol boats. TNI-AL would likely to add another batch this year.





A Bakamla-operated KCR 40

Price : *$750.000 (per ship)*
Displacement: 250 tons 
Length: 44 m (144 ft 4 in) 
Beam: 8 m (26 ft 3 in) 
Propulsion: 3×MAN V12 total power 1.800hp 
Speed: 30 knots (56 km/h; 35 mph)[1] 
Complement: 35[1] 
Sensors and
processing systems: _

_Sewaco CMS_
_TR-47C Tracking Radar_
_SR-47AG Searching Radar_
_Armament: _

_1×30mm NG-18 CIWS_
_2×20mm Denel Vektor GI-2_
_2×C-705 AShM (100-120km range)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bennedict said:


> Designed and built by PT. Palindo Marine Industries.
> Currently 8 unit operated by TNI-AL (Navy), and few units operated by Maritime Security Bureau (BAKAMLA) as patrol boats. TNI-AL would likely to add another batch this year.



Navy currently also operate 3 patrol boat variant, the PC-43. KRI Pari, KRI Sembilang and KRI Sidat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

RCWS testing

_FN Herstal DeFNder RCWS deployed on Anoa APC in testing stage. Currently there are few defence companies showing __interest to up-armed the Anoas and future TNI-AD armored vehicles._

credit to its uploader









_The products_

_



_

_



_

_A RCWS originated from Belarussian company at IndoDefence_
_



_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

~ Raider ~
Prajurit Batalyon Raider 112 Kodam Iskandar Muda melaksanakan simulasi pembebasan sandera di Universitas Syiah Kuala (Unsyiah), Banda Aceh, Aceh, Sabtu (29/8/2015).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Saab strikes technology cooperation with BPPT, ITB *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Sat, August 29 2015, 10:29 AM

World News





_Sweedish RBS-70 missile system_

Swedish defense and security giant Saab AB has signed two technology cooperation agreements that will mainly help foster the defense and aeronautics sectors in Indonesia.

On Thursday, Saab chief technology officer Pontus de Laval signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with the Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT) which was represented by deputy chairman for industrial technology design and engineering, Erzi Agson Gani.

Under the terms of the MoU Saab and BPPT will cooperate broadly on defense technology such as aerospace, naval and sensor technology. 

The collaboration will also create projects that support autonomous development of defense technology in Indonesia, the company said in a media statement.

Saab is employing the Triple Helix Model, in which the company and Sweden in general have extensive experience, in the MoU with BPPT.

The Triple Helix Model calls for a strong alliance between academia, the business sector and the government.

De Laval said Saab’s development of combat air systems was one example of the implementation of the Triple Helix Model.

“Efficient development of new capabilities driven by customer demands would not be possible without the cooperation with academia and government,” de Laval said.

“This cooperation will strengthen both parties and contribute to innovation.”

Earlier on Wednesday, de Laval signed another MoU with the Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB), which was represented by Rector Kadarsah Suryadi.

The MoU with ITB will create cooperation within innovation and entrepreneurial development. 

The agreement also includes supporting scientific cooperation within areas such as aeronautics, logistics, transportation, infrastructure, “Smart City” programs and urban development.

De Laval said that Saab was happy to share its Triple Helix Model experience with ITB.

“It also gives the parties an opportunity to meet, which encourages new ideas that could benefit everyone involved,” he said.

In late June, Saab also signed a Letter of Intent (LoI) with the Indonesian Defense University (Unhan).

The cooperation with Unhan focuses on academic collaboration in innovation, research and development, as well as knowledge exchange.

Indonesia already uses a number of systems made by Saab such as the RBS70 short range air defense missile and the G40 Giraffe Radar.

Saab has also offered its light, single-engine JAS39 Gripen to replace ageing, American-made Northrop F-5 E/F Tiger II planes operated by the 14th Squadron, based at the Iswahjudi Air Force Base in Madiun, East Java.

Other contenders are the Eurofighter Typhoon, made by a consortium consisting of Germany, Italy, Spain and the UK; the French-made Dassault Rafale; and the Russian-made Sukhoi Su-35, which are heavy, dual-engine jet fighters. 

Another contender is the light, single-engine American-made Lockheed Martin F-16.

Each contender has offered a significant industrial participation scheme to sweeten the deal.

In addition to industrial participation, Saab has also offered its multirole Erieye airborne early warning and control system (AEW&C) to improve Indonesia’s air defense capacity. The radar system can be installed on Saab 340 and 2000 twin turboprop regional aircraft as well as the Embraer regional jet.

Saab has also sealed cooperation deals with state-owned land system maker PT Pindad to modernize RBS 70 missiles and with shipbuilder PT Lundin Industry Invest to work on stealthy Fast Attack Craft *(fac).*

- See more at: Saab strikes technology cooperation with BPPT, ITB | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Bennedict

KH-31P Anti-Radiation missile

_credit to original uploader_










_The first arrival of the Flankers in early 2000's




_


----------



## Bennedict

_*Bushmaster MRAP 
*
credit to original uploader




_
*big thanks to* @febi_adrianto












_
credit to original uploader





credit to @antonius.ernesto.diliano putra




_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pindad Anoa2 6x6 Command version with RCWS


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The 2nd phase order for KCR60, the 60 meters Fast Missile Boats developed by PT.PAL hampered by rupiah depreciation.

Today, Navy operate 3 units of KCR 60 missile boats with the 4th unit still in production. Navy plan to add more KCR 60, but economic turmoil halt the plan, until the negotiation on new pricing agreed. The original price for this vessel was Rp125B or $9M, but after rupiah depreciates, the value of the project swelled to Rp200B or $14M. This is happen because around 60% of the component still need to be imported, particularly the engines and main weaponry.





_GEJOLAK KEUANGAN, Produksi Kapal PT PAL Terimbas | Surabaya - Bisnis.com_


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


>



Indonesian Air Force Anti-terror unit - Bravo 90 Detachment


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


>



The first time I see a guy named "Momo" scares the shit out of me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Soldier kills two civilians 
in Papua: Military *
Agence France-Presse, Timika, Papua | National | Fri, August 28 2015, 8:16 PM





_Papuans carry coffins of their shot-dead relatives during a funeral ceremony in Timika, in restive Papua province, on Friday. Two people died and three others were injured after an Indonesian soldier opened fire to a group of civilians in the restive Papua province, an official said. (AFP/Isrul Aditra)_

National News
Two people died and three others were injured Friday when a solider opened fire on a group of civilians in restive Papua province, a military official said Friday.

Papua military spokesman Teguh Pudji Rahardjo said the incident began when a soldier was attacked by a mob in Timika.

A second soldier who came to his aid was also set upon, he said, prompting one of the troops to fire several shots to dispel the crowd.

"Two people died and three other civilians were injured," Rahardjo told AFP.

The two deceased men were 18 and 23 years, local media reported.

*In a statement, the Indonesian military condemned the actions of its troops.

"This was a criminal act committed by Indonesian army soldiers, therefore it is now being handled by internal affairs," military spokesman E. Sodik said.*

It is difficult to independently verify information from Papua, as Jakarta keeps a tight grip on the resource-rich region with a heavy police and military presence and there are restrictions on foreigners reporting from the area.

Violent clashes are not uncommon in the eastern region, where poorly armed fighters have been waging a low-level insurgency against Jakarta for decades on behalf the mostly ethnic Melanesian population.

Last year at least four teenagers were shot dead in Papua in a clash with security forces, although rights campaigners accused police of opening fire on protesters.

- See more at: Soldier kills two civilians in Papua: Military | The Jakarta Post

Well, at least there is some progress.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

More pictures of Pindad Anoa2 6x6 Amphibious


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Firing test of CAESAR SPH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Inside Pindad Anoa2 6x6 armored vehicle


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*Saab strikes technology cooperation with BPPT, ITB*
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Sat, August 29 2015, 10:29 AM






http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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

Swedish defense and security giant Saab AB has signed two technology cooperation agreements that will mainly help foster the defense and aeronautics sectors in Indonesia.

On Thursday, Saab chief technology officer Pontus de Laval signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with the Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT) which was represented by deputy chairman for industrial technology design and engineering, Erzi Agson Gani.

Under the terms of the MoU Saab and BPPT will cooperate broadly on defense technology such as aerospace, naval and sensor technology. 

The collaboration will also create projects that support autonomous development of defense technology in Indonesia, the company said in a media statement.

Saab is employing the Triple Helix Model, in which the company and Sweden in general have extensive experience, in the MoU with BPPT.

The Triple Helix Model calls for a strong alliance between academia, the business sector and the government.

De Laval said Saab’s development of combat air systems was one example of the implementation of the Triple Helix Model.

“Efficient development of new capabilities driven by customer demands would not be possible without the cooperation with academia and government,” de Laval said.

“This cooperation will strengthen both parties and contribute to innovation.”

Earlier on Wednesday, de Laval signed another MoU with the Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB), which was represented by Rector Kadarsah Suryadi.

The MoU with ITB will create cooperation within innovation and entrepreneurial development. 

The agreement also includes supporting scientific cooperation within areas such as aeronautics, logistics, transportation, infrastructure, “Smart City” programs and urban development.

De Laval said that Saab was happy to share its Triple Helix Model experience with ITB.

“It also gives the parties an opportunity to meet, which encourages new ideas that could benefit everyone involved,” he said.

In late June, Saab also signed a Letter of Intent (LoI) with the Indonesian Defense University (Unhan).






The cooperation with Unhan focuses on academic collaboration in innovation, research and development, as well as knowledge exchange.

Indonesia already uses a number of systems made by Saab such as the RBS70 short range air defense missile and the G40 Giraffe Radar.

Saab has also offered its light, single-engine JAS39 Gripen to replace ageing, American-made Northrop F-5 E/F Tiger II planes operated by the 14th Squadron, based at the Iswahjudi Air Force Base in Madiun, East Java.

Other contenders are the Eurofighter Typhoon, made by a consortium consisting of Germany, Italy, Spain and the UK; the French-made Dassault Rafale; and the Russian-made Sukhoi Su-35, which are heavy, dual-engine jet fighters. 

Another contender is the light, single-engine American-made Lockheed Martin F-16.

Each contender has offered a significant industrial participation scheme to sweeten the deal.

In addition to industrial participation, Saab has also offered its multirole Erieye airborne early warning and control system (AEW&C) to improve Indonesia’s air defense capacity. The radar system can be installed on Saab 340 and 2000 twin turboprop regional aircraft as well as the Embraer regional jet.

Saab has also sealed cooperation deals with state-owned land system maker PT Pindad to modernize RBS 70 missiles and with shipbuilder PT Lundin Industry Invest to work on stealthy Fast Attack Craft *(fac).*
*
Saab strikes technology cooperation with BPPT, ITB | The Jakarta Post*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia-Australia defence ties 'very good' despite past diplomatic rows: defence minister Ryamizard Ryacudu*
By Indonesia correspondent Samantha Hawley




*Photo:* Indonesian defence minister Ryamizard Ryacudu has said defence ties between Australia and Indonesia are now 'very good'. (AFP: Roslan Rahman) 

The Indonesian defence minister says military ties with Australia were damaged by recent diplomatic rows but are now back on track.

Ryamizard Ryacudu said as one of Australia's closest neighbours, the defence relationship should always be a top priority and remain stable despite diplomatic ups and downs.

"In the past, defence ministries always followed the government," he said.


*Audio:* Australia-Indonesia defence relations are 'very good', minister says (AM) 
"When the relationship was up, it was up. But when it was down, defence ties were down as well.

"I hope in the future, the defence ties between the defence ministries should not be up and down. We should keep going up."

On boat turn-backs, the minister said different nations have different approaches.

"Our way is to save the asylum seekers first, feed them and clothe them and then negotiate with the origin country," he said.

On claims Australian officials paid people smugglers to take a boat back into Indonesia waters, the minister said: "Just arrest the smugglers."

"They should take these people back to their origin countries. We can't let the smugglers get this money while the refugees aren't getting anything. That's not right."

Mr Ryacudu pledged Indonesia would respect the policies made by other countries and would not interfere with their business.

"And it's our hope that other countries, including Australia, do not interfere with the business of our country. That would be perfect."

When asked about airstrikes against Islamic State (IS) in Syria and Australia's possible involvement, Mr Ryacudu said while he believed IS "has been given the chance in the past year or two to stop", he respected the decision of the US and Australia to attack the extremist group in the Middle East.

"As for us, we are not going anywhere, we will just protect this country," he said.

"We don't want any terrorists in this country. If there are, we will finish them.

"For the terrorists here we do not need any assistance, we know how to handle them."

There are no official figures, but at least 50 Indonesians are believed to have travelled to Syria to join IS.

Indonesia-Australia defence ties 'very good' despite past diplomatic rows: defence minister Ryamizard Ryacudu - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## MarveL

Sea Platforms
*Indonesia and Denmark discuss radar joint production*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
01 September 2015






Denmark is offering to Indonesia a programme to jointly develop and produce radar systems in a bid to secure additional sales in the market, it has emerged.

The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) said on 1 September that Denmark has outlined a potential programme to transfer technologies to Indonesian defence companies to support the local development and manufacture of radars for the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI).

Known Denmark-produced radars in service with the TNI include Terma's SCANTER 4100 radar, which is fitted to the Indonesian Navy's first Fatahillah-class corvette and the service's Bung Tomo-class corvettes. Given the size of Indonesia's naval modernisation programme, however, opportunities for significant additional sales exist.

Indonesia and Denmark discuss radar joint production - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Excellent news... finally decided.... Sukhoi SU-35 for Indonesia





MOD Will Replace F5 with Sukhoi SU-35
"We agreed (MOD, TNI Commander and Air Force Chief) to buy a squadron of Sukhoi SU-35 from Russia to replace F-5 Tiger," said the Minister of Defence, Ryamizard Ryacudu after the inspection of Army weaponry, Jakarta, Wednesday (2/9).

_MOD also stated that in September 2015 there will be signing for the purchase of Sukhoi with the Russian. _

_Kemhan Akan Ganti F-5 dengan Sukhoi SU-35 | Hukum | Beritasatu.com_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

pr1v4t33r said:


> Excellent news... finally decided.... Sukhoi SU-35 for Indonesia
> View attachment 253005
> 
> 
> MOD Will Replace F5 with Sukhoi SU-35
> "We agreed (MOD, TNI Commander and Air Force Chief) to buy a squadron of Sukhoi SU-35 from Russia to replace F-5 Tiger," said the Minister of Defence, Ryamizard Ryacudu after the inspection of Army weaponry, Jakarta, Wednesday (2/9).
> 
> _MOD also stated that in September 2015 there will be signing for the purchase of Sukhoi with the Russian. _
> 
> _Kemhan Akan Ganti F-5 dengan Sukhoi SU-35 | Hukum | Beritasatu.com_



Rusia siap memberikan soft loan yang sangat murah untuk membeli alutsista. Rusia bersedia memberikan soft loan kepada Indonesia sebesar 3 miliar dolar AS. 







Industry
*Indonesia looks to secure USD3 billion procurement loan from Russia*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
01 September 2015

Indonesia is discussing with Moscow the terms of a USD3 billion loan to support its acquisition of Russian military equipment, according to a senior member of the Indonesian House of Representatives' (DPR's) defence commission.

Citing Tubagus Hasanuddin, vice-chairman of the defence commission, Indonesia's state-run news agency Antara reported on 1 September that the loan is expected to be secured soon, although details about the military equipment to be purchased through the deal were not revealed. Hasanuddin added that the loan will be provided at preferential rates.

"Russia is ready to provide soft loans at *cheap rates* to buy defence equipment," Hasanuddin said.

Indonesia looks to secure USD3 billion procurement loan from Russia - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MarveL said:


> *Indonesia looks to secure USD3 billion procurement loan from Russia*



Definitely, we'll get more than just a squadron of SU-35. Amur + S-400 maybe?


----------



## faries

*Kemhan Siapkan Infrastruktur Pengembangan Pesawat Tempur KF-X/IF-X*
Berita Terkini | 2015-09-02 18:51:52 | *82* Kali Dibaca




*Bandung, DMC –* Dalam rangka memenuhi program_ Minimum Essential Force_ _(MEF)_ TNI agar dapat dicapai sesuai target dan untuk mewujudkan kemandirian dalam pembangunan penguatan pertahanan negara, Kementerian Pertahanan melalui program kerjanya mewujudkan sistem pertahanan negara yang tangguh. Salah satu program yang menjadi prioritas adalah penguatan industri pertahanan nasional dengan implementasi programnya yaitu pengembangan pesawat tempur KF-X/IF-X.

Untuk itu, pada tahun 2015 ini. mulai dilakukan penyiapan infrastruktur pengembangan pesawat tempur KF-X/IF-X dengan ditandai oleh peletakan batu pertama pembangunan hanggar pesawat tempur KF-X/IF-X di kawasan PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) Bandung. Peletakan batu pertama pembangun hanggar yang berlangsung hari ini, Rabu (2/9), dilakukan Sekjen Kemhan Letjen TNI Ediwan Prabowo, S.Ip bersama-sama dengan Direktur Utama PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) Budi Santoso, Kabalitbang Kemhan Dr. Ir. Anne Kusmayati, M.Sc, Tim Ahli KF-X/IF-X Marsdya TNI (Pur) Eris Herryanto dan Komandan Koharmatau (Komando Pemeliharaan Materiil TNI AU) Marsda TNI _Robert S_. _Marut_

Pembangunan hanggar pesawat tempur KF-X/IF-X diatas tanah seluas 4 ha dan diharapkan selesai pada bulan Desember 2015 ini menjadi momentum bersejarah bagi kebangkitan industri pertahanan nasional dan realisasi program industri pertahanan Indonesia dalam rangka memperkuat sistem pertahanan negara. Sistem dan strategi pertahanan negara secara terus menerus disempurnakan untuk mewujudkan sistem pertahanan semesta berdasarkan kapabilitas pertahanan agar secara simultan ditunjukkan untuk mencapai kemampuan mengatasi ancaman dan memiliki penggetar.

Dalam sistem tersebut, pertahanan negara didesain agar mempunyai kemampuan menangkal ancaman di wilayah Indonesia dan kemampuan untuk mempertahankan wilayah daratan serta mengawasi dan melindungi wilayah yurisdiksi laut Indonesia dan ruang udara nasional. Penguatan industri pertahanan diharapkan dapat memberikan_ multiplier effect_ baik terhadap pembangunan ekonomi maupun penguasaan teknologi bangsa Indonesia. Dengan demikian, prinsip_ defence supporting economy_ dapat diwujudkan di masa mendatang.

Seperti diketahui program pengembangan pesawat tempur KF-X/IF-X generasi 4.5 ini merupakan program kerja sama antara pemerintah Indonesia dengan pemerintah Korea Selatan. Program ini didasari oleh_ Letter of Intent_ (Lol) tahun 2009 dan_Memorandum of Understanding_ (MoU) pada tahun 2010. Tahap pengembangan ini diselesaikan pada tahun 2013 dengan menghasilkan_ System Operational Requirement _dan_ System Configuration._ Pada tahun 2014 ditandatangani_ Project Agreement_antara Menteri Pertahanan Rl dan The_ Defense Acquisition Program Adminitration_ (DAPA) Korea Selatan sebagai payung hukum implementasi program tersebut.

Selain itu sebagai payung hukum implementasi program tersebut adalah Peraturan Presiden Nomor 42 Tahun 2010 tentang Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan (KKIP) dan Undang-Undang Nomor 16 Tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan yang mengamanatkan kepada seluruh pemangku kepentingan untuk secara sinergis mewujudkan kebangkitan industri pertahanan. (ERA/SPD)

DEFENCE MEDIA CENTER / PPID

Translate by Google Translate, sorry for mistranslate:

*Kemhan Prepares Infrastructure for Fighter KF- X / IF- X Development*

Bandung, DMC - In order to meet the program Minimum Essential Force (MEF) in order to achieve the appropriate military targets and to achieve independence in the development of strengthening the country's defense, the Ministry of Defence through its work program embodies a strong national defense system. One of the programs the priorities are the strengthening of the national defense industry with the implementation of the program is the development of fighter aircraft KF-X / IF-X.

To that end, in 2015's. begin preparation of infrastructure development of fighter aircraft KF-X / IF-X marked by the laying of the first stone hangar fighter aircraft KF-X / IF-X in the PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) Bandung. Builders laying the first stone hangar that took place today, Wednesday (2/9), conducted Secretary General Kemhan Ediwan Lt. Gen. Prabowo, S.Ip together with the Director of PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero), Budi Santoso, Kabalitbang Kemhan Dr. Ir. Anne Kusmayati, M.Sc, Expert Team KF-X / IF-X Marsdya Army (Ret) Eris Herryanto and Commander Koharmatau (Material Maintenance Command Air Force) Air Vice Marshal TNI Robert S. Marut

Hangar construction fighter aircraft KF-X / IF-X on land area of 4 ha and is expected to be completed in December 2015 has become a historic momentum for the revival of the national defense industry and the realization of Indonesia's defense industry in order to strengthen the country's defense system. Systems and national defense strategy is continuously enhanced to create the overall defense system based defense capability in order to simultaneously shown to achieve the ability to cope with the threats and have vibrators.

In such systems, the country's defense is designed to have the ability to ward off the threat in Indonesia and the ability to defend the mainland as well as monitoring and protecting sea jurisdiction of Indonesia and the national air space. Strengthening the defense industry is expected to provide a good multiplier effect on economic development and technological mastery of the Indonesian nation. Thus, the principle of supporting defense economy can be realized in the future.

As is known fighter development program KF-X / IF-X generation 4.5 is a program of cooperation between the Indonesian government and the South Korean government. The program is based on the Letter of Intent (Lol) in 2009 danMemorandum of Understanding (MoU) in 2010. The development phase was completed in 2013 to produce System Operational Requirements and System Configuration. In 2014 the Minister of Defence signed Project Agreementantara Rl and Adminitration The Defense Acquisition Program (DAPA) South Korea as a legal umbrella for the implementation of the program.

In addition, as the legal umbrella of the program implementation is Presidential Decree No. 42 of 2010 on Defence Industry Policy Committee (KKIP) and Law No. 16 Year 2012 on Industry Defense mandates to all stakeholders to synergistically to realize the revival of the defense industry. (ERA / SPD)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Army SF Kopassus and Australian SASR during Dawn Komodo 2015 joint exercise.

Thanks to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

credit to Suromenggolo@kaskus.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*President inaugurates LAPAN-A2 satellite*
Kamis, 3 September 2015 14:50 WIB | 510 Views

Bogor, West Java (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) inaugurated Indonesias first equatorial satellite LAPAN-A2/LAPAN-ORARI at the National Aviation and Space Institute (Lapan) technology center in Bogor, West Java, on Thursday. 

"By saying bismillahirahim, we inaugurate this satellite," the president stated at the Lapan technology center at Rancabungur, Bogor, on Thursday.

President Jokowi remarked that he highly lauded and respected Lapans development team for its concrete research. 

"There is a pressing need to conduct concrete research such as this," the president stated in the company of Research and Technology Minister M. Nasir, Lapans Chief Thomas Djamaludin, and West Java Deputy Governor Deddy Mizwar.

The LAPAN-A2/LAPAN-ORARI satellite will be flown aboard a cargo aircraft to India and will then be launched into its orbit by an Indian rocket.

Djamaludin stated that the LAPAN-A2 satellite was purely the work of Indonesian scientists and is the successor of LAPAN-A1 satellite, which was made in Germany.

"The LAPAN-A2 is intended to be used 80 percent for experimental purposes and 20 percent for operational purposes," the Lapan chief remarked.

Djamaludin emphasized that Lapan had since 2003 been developing the satellite by studying in Germany and then producing the LAPAN-A1 satellite. 

Djamaludin explained that after returning from Germany, he applied the knowledge gained from the visit to the country to produce LAPAN-A2. 

The LAPAN-A2 satellite will be orbiting near the equator, with an inclination of six degrees at an altitude of 630 kilometers from the earths surface.

Weighing 78 kilograms, this satellite will perform the mission of monitoring the earths surface and identifying ships and amateur radio communications (ORARI).

The micro satellite will orbit close to the equator and will pass over Indonesia 14 times per day. (*)

President inaugurates LAPAN-A2 satellite - ANTARA News

a small step for Indonesian Space Scientific Researching efforts, but a big leap for this Nation historical achievement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> _MOD also stated that in September 2015 there will be signing for the purchase of Sukhoi with the Russian. _
> 
> _Kemhan Akan Ganti F-5 dengan Sukhoi SU-35 | Hukum | Beritasatu.com_



Nice....

Just curious about TOT that Russia will give....


----------



## Nike

*Singaporean, Indonesian navies foil sea robbery near Singapore Strait*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
01 September 2015


*Key Points*

Singaporean, Indonesian navies co-ordinated to foil an attack at sea, with three arrested
Incident highlights the ongoing risk of robbery and piracy in the region
A bid to rob a Malaysian-flagged tugboat in the eastern approaches of the Singapore Strait has been foiled by a co-ordinated response from the Republic of Singapore Navy (RSN) and the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL).




A view from RSS Resilience as it escorted the tugboat Permata 1 to Singaporean waters following a robbery incident on 1 September. (Singapore Ministry of Defence)

Speaking to _IHS Jane's_ on 2 September, a Singapore Ministry of Defence (MINDEF) spokesperson confirmed that the country's Maritime and Port Authority had received a distress call from the tugboat _Permata 1_ just after 0900 on 1 September.

Singaporean, Indonesian navies foil sea robbery near Singapore Strait - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> Nice....
> 
> Just curious about TOT that Russia will give....


Why you need TOT for just 16 Fighter Jets ? This is hilarious



pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 253389


Name and Details ?



pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 253061


Did you bought these from Pakistan or Israel ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zarvan said:


> Why you need TOT for just 16 Fighter Jets ? This is hilarious?



As silly as it maybe sounds, it is the law. We require TOT for every defence procurement from abroad. But don't imagine a complete and robust technology transfer. This could be just TOT on support, maintenace and such.




Zarvan said:


> Name and Details ?


Marder IFV, from germany
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

Zarvan said:


> Why you need TOT for just 16 Fighter Jets ? This is hilarious





pr1v4t33r said:


> As silly as it maybe sounds, it is the law. We require TOT for every defence procurement from abroad. But don't imagine a complete and robust technology transfer. This could be just TOT on support, maintenace and such.
> .


Yah exactly, although it sounds very exaggerated but that's the rules to be followed when the weapons producer want to sell their products to Indonesia. But of course ToT itself has a very broad sense in which maintenance, repair, and spare parts manufacture is part of the transfer of technology.. And for this Sukhoi case seems our govt wants a ToT in terms of engine repair and maintenance, so we wouldn't have to bother sending it to Russia just only for the engine servicing, and if the deal is approved, sure it will save our maintenance costs..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

* Sukhoi Su-35 To Replace Indonesian F-5 Tiger Aircraft *








Indonesia has selected Russian Su-35 fighter aircraft to replace 16 F-5 Tiger aircraft."We (Armed Forces Commander and Air Force Chief) agreed to buy a squadron of Sukhoi SU-35 from Russia to replace F-5 Tiger fighter aircraft,” Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu was quoted as saying by Tempo website.

The decision was made by Ryacudu after a surprise Army weaponry inspection in three units, namely Kopassus, Yonkav 1/1 Kostrad and Mechanised Infantry Battalion 201 Yudha Jaya, in Jakarta, on September 2.The Ministry of Defense considered Sukhoi as a replacement for the F-5 Tiger, he said, because Air Force pilots are accustomed to flying Sukhoi.If the deal goes through, it will be the first export of the Sukhoi Su-35 outside of Russia. China too is reported to be negotiating to buy the aircraft.

"Now we have American fighter aircrafts (F-16), Chinese, and Russian. We do not take sides,” he said.The Sukhoi aircrafts purchase will be carried out in stages in accordance with the financial capacity of the state. "We wanted to buy one squadron, but it will be adjusted to the [financial] ability of the government," said Ryamizard.The Former Army Chief of Staff said that in September 2015 there will be the purchase signing of the Sukhoi with the Russian side.

In the same place, the Director General of the Defense Planning Air Vice Marshal M. Syaugi said that the purchase of the new Sukhoi 35 will be through a transfer of technology (ToT) scheme with the Russian side."This is in accordance with existing rules that if we want to buy defense equipment there must be ToT.
You might also like:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*India To Blast-Off Indonesia’s First Domestically-Made Satellite Lapan A2*
Gizmodo India BureauSep 4, 2015, 02.51 PM IST








India will launch Indonesia's first domestically-made multi-spectral remote sensing satellite Lapan A2/Orari on September 27 from the Satish Dhawan Space Centre in Sriharikota, Andhra Pradesh, The Jakarta Post reported.

It is a successor to Lapan A1/Tubsat that was launched in India in 2007. This was made by the experts from National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional, Lapan) and Technical University Berlin (TUB) Germany.

Weighing 78 kilograms, Lapan A2/Orari carries an Automatic Identification System (AIS) to identify the ships in the waters of Indonesia and a video camera with a range three times wider than the Lapan-Tubsat. It will function as a tool to monitor land usage, ship movements, sea resources and fishing explorations.

Besides this, it is also equipped with an automatic packet reporting system on board to aid disaster mitigation by monitoring floods, changes in the sea level as well as movements of the population.

Lapan A2/Orari satellite will orbit the Earth along the equator with an altitude of 650 km and will travel at 7.5 km per second - enabling it to circle 14 times a day.

India to blast-off Indonesia’s first domestically-made satellite Lapan A2 | Gizmodo India







_Three water pumps built by Indonesian soldiers Battalion Task Force (Task Force Indobatt ) Composite Battalion TNI Konga XXXV - A / UNAMID (United Nations African Union Mission In Darfur )_


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## MarveL

Industry
*Indonesia to deepen industrial links with Azerbaijan and Colombia*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
31 August 2015





_Minister of Defence of the Republic of Indonesia Ryamizard Ryacudu received a courtesy call the Ambassador of Colombia to Indonesia HE Mr. Garzon Alfonso Mendez, Monday (31/8) at the Ministry of Defence, Jakarta_.

Indonesia's Ministry of Defence (MoD) has said it is looking to deepen defence industrial links with Azerbaijan and Colombia.

In separate statements on 28 and 31 August the MoD said it is planning to expand links with the two countries across a range of defence activities including industrial collaboration.

The MoD indicated that links with Azerbaijan could be centred on imported equipment and technologies related to military training and simulation, while collaboration with Colombia will be framed by a memorandum of understanding, which is being discussed by the two sides.

Given the defence industrial capabilities of Indonesia and Colombia opportunities are likely to focus on naval shipbuilding and land systems.

Indonesia to deepen industrial links with Azerbaijan and Colombia - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

3rd Batch of leopard 2A4 and marder has arrived
Credit to 14aste

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

credit due to pengamat.liar @kaskus.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d

madokafc said:


> credit due to pengamat.liar @kaskus.coid


Wow, 110m cutter for the coast guard........do we design it our self or we use sigma design on these ship?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d said:


> Wow, 110m cutter for the coast guard........do we design it our self or we use sigma design on these ship?



The banner said Palindo Marine, not PT.PAL, so... most likely this is indigenous design. More like glorified KCR-60, pretty nice ship. We can convert this design easily into OPV or even corvette in the future.

_zoom in..._


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesian Air Force F-16A's and Royal Australian Air Force F/A-18 during Exercise Elang Ausindo 2015.

Photo: original photographer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Old soldier never die

pr1v4t33r said:


> The banner said Palindo Marine, not PT.PAL, so... most likely this is indigenous design. More like glorified KCR-60, pretty nice ship. We can convert this design easily into OPV or even corvette in the future.
> 
> _zoom in..._
> View attachment 253756


Looks like American made Hamilton class Cutter on outer design, but bridge and superstructure is like sigma class design

" What a beautiful ship design ! "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Indonesia, Egypt Agree to Cooperate in Fighting Terrorism





_Egyptian President Abdel-Fattah el-Sisi, center right, accompanied by his Indonesian counterpart Joko Widodo, center left, inspects a guard of honor prior to their meeting at Merdeka Palace in Jakarta, Sept. 4, 2015. AP/Achmad Ibrahim_

During the meeting, Jokowi was accompanied by Foreign Minister, Retno P. Marsudi, Coordinating Minister for Economy, Darmin Nasution, Defense Minister, Ryamizard Ryacudu and Religious Affairs Minister, Lukman Hakim Syaifuddin.






During his visit, President Al-Sisi is also scheduled to meet the Secretary General of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), *Lee Luong Minh*.

President Jokowi Receives Egyptian President El-Sisi | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Egypt agree to cooperate to fight terrorism*
Jumat, 4 September 2015 21:16 WIB | 945 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The governments of Indonesia and Egypt have agreed to boost cooperation to fight terrorism, especially the kind spread through internet networks.

"We will also discuss the progress of democracy and Islam as a blessing for all, as well as radicalism and terrorism," President Joko Widodo said at a press conference after meeting with Egyptian President Abdel Fattah Al-Sisi at the Merdeka state palace on Friday evening.

The President said cooperation between the two countries would continue to be increased in various fields.

President Abdel Fattah Al-Sisi said the two countries would face the challenges posed by radicalism and terrorism jointly through cooperation.

The two countries shared the view that terrorism is a common enemy and security cooperation is needed to deal with it.

They also agreed to ramp up their respective capabilities to deal with terrorism, including that spread through networks that exploit the internet as the base for their movement.

President Widodo was accompanied by Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi, Chief Economic Minister Darmin Nasution, Religious Affairs Minister, Lukman Hakim Syaifuddin and Minister/State Secretary, Pratikno. 

Earlier in the day, President Joko Widodo welcomed President Al-Sisi upon his arrival at the state palace at 4.20pm.

President Al-Sisi received a state welcome marked by 21-cannon salute.(*)

Indonesia, Egypt agree to cooperate to fight terrorism - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike




----------



## bdslph

pr1v4t33r said:


> Excellent news... finally decided.... Sukhoi SU-35 for Indonesia
> View attachment 253005
> 
> 
> MOD Will Replace F5 with Sukhoi SU-35
> "We agreed (MOD, TNI Commander and Air Force Chief) to buy a squadron of Sukhoi SU-35 from Russia to replace F-5 Tiger," said the Minister of Defence, Ryamizard Ryacudu after the inspection of Army weaponry, Jakarta, Wednesday (2/9).
> 
> _MOD also stated that in September 2015 there will be signing for the purchase of Sukhoi with the Russian. _
> 
> _Kemhan Akan Ganti F-5 dengan Sukhoi SU-35 | Hukum | Beritasatu.com_




waiting to see in INDONESIAN airorce


----------



## pr1v4t33r

bdslph said:


> waiting to see in INDONESIAN air force







this is beast!



More photos, LEO2 MBT + Marder IFV, batch 3 delivery

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Air Force testing another type of UAV

*Lanud Sulaiman Fasilitasi Uji Terbang UAV*
Pen Lanud Slm - 2/09/2015










Lanud Sulaiman menjadi tempat untuk uji terbang UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicle) yang dilaksanakan di runway Lanud Sulaiman, Kec. Margahayu, Kab. Bandung. Rabu, (2/9).

Uji terbang UAV tersebut dihadiri Komandan Lanud Sulaiman Kolonel Pnb Olot Dwi Cahyono, Kolonel Lek Bambang Widjanarko selaku Kepala Bidang Teknologi perwakilan dari Kementrian Pertahanan RI Badan Sarana Pertahanan beserta staf dan perwakilan UMS Aero Group dan CWT Aerospace Services Pte Ltd Singapore, yaitu George Duncan beserta lima pendukung. Sedangkan dari PT. Putrindo Adiyasa Perkasa dihadiri Ibu Fera selaku Direktur.

Usai uji terbang UAV yang dilakukan Bagus Eko sebagai Teknisi Enginering Modifikasi Integrasi dan Testing bersama tim, pada kesempatan tersebut Direktur PT. Putrindo Adiyasa Perkasa dan George Duncan secara garis besar menjelaskan pula tentang spesifikasi kegunaan UAV.

Lanud Sulaiman Fasilitasi Uji Terbang UAV | Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

Pameran Alutsista TNIPengunjung mengamati perlengkapan perang milik TNI yang dipajang pada Pameran Alutsista TNI di Kampus Universitas Hasanuddin (Unhas), Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Minggu (6/9). Pameran yang dilaksanakan Kodam VII Wirabuana dengan Unhas Makassar tersebut bertujuan untuk memperkenalkan sistem persenjataan TNI kepada masyarakat. (ANTARA FOTO/Abriawan Abhe)


----------



## Nike

Envoys from Indonesian Army Cavalry Branch visit PT PINDAD production facilities






visit of Royal Thai Army into PT PINDAD production facilities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

indonesian-made rcws





indonesian-made avionics


yang ini kelanjutanya gimana yah?


----------



## initial_d

The avionic looking good, it look like a f 35 cockpit, must be design for ifx, is it possible that our old f16 being upgrade to this kind of avionic packages and perhaps with new aesa radar from israelis elta....

The avionic looking good, it look like a f 35 cockpit, must be design for ifx, is it possible that our old f16 being upgrade to this kind of avionic packages and perhaps with new aesa radar from israelis elta....


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

http://iconosquare.com/p/10664963602...151_2139009158


----------



## Nike

firing test of 155 mm Howitzer, CESAR


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Defense Minister at inspection routine at Marine Corps facility in Jakarta and Indonesian Navy Special Units HQ


----------



## Nike

BNPB Helicopter


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia to launch its Earth's first satellite in the world that has equatorial orbit.*

LAPAN-A2 is wholly an Indonesian product. Its first series LAPAN A1 was built in Germany. The micro satellite would have its orbit near the equatorial line, which will pass through the Indonesian outer space more often or every 1.5 hours.






_The engineers from the National Aeronautics and Space Agency (Lapan) performs a final check Satellite Lapan A2 / Orari in Satellite Technology Center Lapan, Rancabungur, Bogor, West Java, on Thursday (3/9). Satellite Lapan A2 / Orari is the first satellite entirely designed and made experts Lapan wear production facilities and test facility in Indonesia. According to the plan, Satellite Lapan A2 / Orari was launched on September 27 from the Satish Dhawan Space Centre, Sriharikotta, India. Satellite was brought into orbit by a rocket superimposed on India joint astronomical research satellites belonging to the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO), astrosat._
















_Lapan A2 will equatorial orbits that can be used to monitor shipping and also as a means of alternative radio communication during a disaster_





_Earth's first satellite in the world that has equatorial orbit.





Satellite weighing 78 kilograms will orbit at an altitude of 650 km and will be launched by an Indian rocket from Sriharikota, India.
_







_Ready in a a package to be shipped to India for the launch to orbit_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia anticipates risk of dispute in South China Sea*





Indonesia will strengthen its weaponry systems on Natuna Island in order to anticipate future threats from the South China Sea dispute.


Natuna, located 550 kilometers east of Batam Island, borders Indonesia, Vietnam, Cambodia and Malaysia. The island is on the border of Indonesia that is nearest to the South China Sea.

"We will equip Natuna with a port and extend its military air base runway. The runway should be enough to accommodate four jet fighters," Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu told journalists.

He added that more jet fighters would be stationed at the Ranai military air base in Natuna.

The defence minister has made a list of weapons systems needed for borders, saying having proper weapons systems along the borders was necessary to prevent possible threats to Indonesia's territory.

"We are not in a war situation, but the South China Sea is very close to us. We have to be prepared. Our weaponry systems are good, but we need to add more [weapons], so that we don't need to worry all the time," he said.

The South China Sea is a semi-enclosed sea bordering China, Vietnam, Malaysia, Singapore, Indonesia, Brunei, the Philippines and Taiwan.

Due to its proximity to so many nations, complicated, often sensitive questions over jurisdiction are common. In recent years, a series of disputes over islands have rocked relations between China and other countries.

Previously, Indonesia had upgraded a naval base (Lanal) in Pontianak, West Kalimantan, to become the Main Naval Base (Lantamal), also to anticipate similar risks of disputes erupting in the sea.

"[We should] maintain security and stability in the South China Sea, especially with the recently increasing intensity of threats," Navy chief of staff Adm. Ade Supandi said last week.

Besides allocating more weapons systems to Natuna, the Defence Ministry is starting to inspect the preparedness of weapons systems in all battalions of the Navy, Army and Air Force. The inspection was directly ordered by President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo to discover the condition of the weapons systems.

"We should know from the soldiers which weapons should be replaced or repaired," Minister Ryamizard said after conducting inspections in three military units: the Army's Special Forces (Kopassus), Cavalry Battalion Yonkav 1/1 Kostrad and Infantry Batallion Yudha Jaya in Jakarta.

Ryamizard said that he had also reported the audit of the weaponry systems to President Jokowi and so far the response was quite good.

"The most important thing is to maintain the weapons systems [that we have bought]. Our weapons are brand new and the maintenance should be done seriously," he said.

Indonesia is now working to strengthen its minimum essential force (MEF). It was reported that Indonesia met 38 per cent of the MEF in 2014 and aimed to reach 100 per cent by 2019. The country has allocated Rp 100 trillion (US$7.07 billion or S$110 billion) to meet the MEF.

After a long discussion, including a comparison of five different types of jet fighters, the ministry also decided to procure Russian-made Sukhoi SU-35s to replace the retiring F-5 Tiger jet fighters.

The Sukhoi purchase will be carried out in stages depending on the government's financial capacity.

"We wanted to buy one squadron, but we are aware of the current [financial] situation so maybe [we will buy] around eight [units]. The jets will be all brand new and have complete weapons," Ryamizard said.

The current price of a Sukhoi Su-35 is estimated to be US$65 million (S$93 million).

It was reported that before being selected, the Sukhoi SU-35 had to compete against four other types; the American-made F-16 Block 60, the Swedish-made JAS-39 Gripen, the Eurofighter Typhoon, a collaboration between Germany, Italy, Spain and the UK, and the French-made Rafale jet fighter.

Ryamizard said that besides purchasing the Sukhoi Su-35s, Indonesia also planned to procure Boeing aircraft and Chinook helicopters from the US.

- See more at: Indonesia anticipates risk of dispute in South China Sea, AsiaOne Asia News


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

indonesian Air Force participated Elang Thainesia XVII Royal Thai Air Force and Indonesian Air Force Exercise .at Wing 1 in Nakhon Ratchasima.
credit:รัชต์ รัตนวิจารณ์

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

^been in Nakhorn Ratchasima once, for the Asean Games 2007. Its about 4-5 hours north from bangkok.

*TNI to Singapore: Fly Away Home!
*




*
Jakarta.* Singaporean fighter jet drills in Indonesian airspace have drawn the ire of the Indonesian Military, or TNI, particularly as local military aircraft are restricted from flying in the same zone.

Singapore has for decades controlled the flight information region (FIR) above some Indonesian regions bordering the city state – such as Batam, Tanjungpinang, Bintan island and Natuna islands in Indonesia's Riau Islands province.

The country also had been allowed to conduct jetfighter drills above these regions and even above northern Sumatra under a bilateral deal on military training areas signed in 1996.

But this agreement has expired since 2001, and it has never been renewed due to Indonesian lawmakers' objection and concerns over national sovereignty, the commander of the Indonesian Air Force base in Tanjungpinang, Lt. Col. I Ketut Wahyu Wijaya, has said.

“The MTA agreement has expired. It hasn't been extended yet, but they've continued to conduct drills over there to date,” Wijaya said in an interview with news portal detik.com on Sunday.

He added that the Indonesian Air Force was helpless to stop the situation, as its limited fleet does not compare with Singapore's F-5 and F-16 jetfighters which have often been spotted doing the drills.

“That's why we have to have at least four jetfighters on guard in Riau Islands. The problem is, such a military presence needs supporting facilities, while Tanjungpinang [the provincial capital] is still lacking.”

Wijaya said the problem lies in Singapore's control over FIR in the area, which it has held since 1946.

The city-state believes it has a right to continue conducting military drills in Indonesian airspace within the FIR and Singapore protests Indonesian military aircraft's presence in the zone unless they have secured a clearance from Singaporean authorities.

“They've complained over the phone to the ATC [Air Traffic Control] at the airport in Tanjungpinang, saying, 'What is an Indonesian aircraft doing over there? It's a danger area,'” Wijaya said.

“I told the ATC, 'Why should you be afraid? You're the one who is supposed to throw a machete at them. That is our airspace. How come we have to seek permission from our neighbor to enter our own home.'”

“I told the ATC to tell them that the Indonesian Air Force refused to leave; that that was our territory. In the end they left. That means they felt guilty, right?”

Therefore, Wijaya said, it is completely necessary for the TNI to increase its presence in the area.

“The first thing we need to do is show our force, therefore they'll be worried about coming. That's the early step that we must do to take over the FIR,” he said.

“We, however, have difficulties sending them away because we don't have [enough] jet fighters; although what they've done is an official violation."

TNI to Singapore: Fly Away Home | Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

*KH-179 Howitzer 155 mm of Yon Armed 17/105 Trk RC Kodam Iskandar Muda*
Meriam KH-179 Howitzer 155 mm Perkuat Yon Armed 17/105 Trk RC Kodam IM – Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Darat


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit is not mine, instead for original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Old soldier never die

madokafc said:


> credit is not mine, instead for original uploader


Is there Kh 31P on left pod sukhoi ???


----------



## MarveL

*House questions defense budget cut*

*



*

For the first time in the past five years, the government is planning to cut budget allocation for the defense sector, commencing in 2016.

The government plans to cut its defense allocation for next year by 6.3 percent, or Rp 7 trillion (US$490 million), to Rp 95.8 trillion. 

Lawmakers from Commission I, which oversees defense and foreign affairs, have expressed concerns about the government’s decision given the government is on its way to revamp the country’s weapons and associated defense systems. 

Chairman of Commission I Mahfudz Siddiq said that, during the last five years, the state had allocated a big chunk of the budget to the Defense Ministry, the military and the plan to procure weapon systems in order to meet the level of minimum essential forces (MEF).

“This is why we’re concerned, because there is a big gap reaching Rp 7 trillion from the 2015 budget allocated to the Defense Ministry and the military institution,” Mahfudz told_ The Jakarta Post_ after a hearing with members of the Defense Ministry and the Indonesian Military (TNI) at the House of Representatives. 

The lower budget allocation for the defense sector would influence the welfare of soldiers and weapon systems procurement, he added. The government has been constantly increasing defense spending, from Rp 17 trillion in 2010 to Rp 102.3 trillion this year. 

Despite the reduction for next year, defense spending is still the second-largest allocation in the draft state budget after public service sector that acquires Rp 764 trillion. 

According to Mahfudz, TNI commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo revealed that the lower allocation of the budget for the military was due to the weak financial position of the government arising from global currency instability.

“Actually that’s not a reason to reduce the budget for the military and our defense sector. The government raised the allocated budget for the police up to Rp 10 trillion in 2016,” he said

Based on the budget allocation, Mahfudz said the government cut the budget mostly for weapon systems.

It was reported that the Defense Ministry and the military had planned to buy a squadron of Sukhoi jet fighters to replace the retired F5 Tiger squadron.

The ministry had also planned to purchase Boeing and Chinook helicopters to increase its fleet. Another plan was to allocate a certain amount of the budget for the maintenance of the new weapon systems.

In relation to threats and risks from the South China Sea conflict, Indonesia plans to strengthen its capacity and weapon systems in Natuna and other border areas.

Previously, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said the military and defense sector needed more funds to meet the target of MEF and to renew all weapon systems that had been old or damaged. 

“This years’ budget is not enough, how can it be reduced again,” he question rhetorically.

He expected the government would not reduce the budget for the military and defense sector, regardless of the weakening rupiah.

Mahfudz said that one possible solution to the matter was to wait for the Defense Ministry to produce the draft of MEF II strategic planning (renstra) in order for the program to commence in 2016.

“Renstra should be adjusted to the President’s mission, for instance to create a maritime axis. The president will subsequently issue a presidential instruction [Inpres] on MEF. The Inpres will bind all parties, including the Finance Ministry and Bappenas [National Development Planning Board] to support the military to achieve the MEF’s target,” Mahfudz said.

House questions defense budget cut | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Old soldier never die said:


> Is there Kh 31P on left pod sukhoi ???


yes...only left




Credit to Andonirexy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Berani benar berhasil...Kommando!
Credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Why is Indonesia Set to Cut its Military Budget for 2016?*
Move would be another blow to Jakarta’s military modernization efforts.





By Prashanth Parameswaran
September 10, 2015

Indonesia is planning to cut its defense budget next year for the first time in five years, raising further doubts about the Asian power’s ability to transform its military.

Despite being the world’s largest archipelagic state and its fourth most populous country, Indonesia has significantly underinvested in its military relative even to its smaller Southeast Asian neighbors. Even with sharp increases in recent years, Indonesian defense spending as a percentage of GDP was the lowest in ASEAN at 0.8 percent in 2014, well below the regional average of 2.2. percent. President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo had come into office pledging to increase that figure to 1.5 percent of GDP and even double the budget in 2016 as Indonesia seeks to develop a Minimum Essential Force by 2024 (See: “An Indonesian Defense Revolution Under Jokowi?”).

But in a huge blow to those ambitions, local media reports reveal that the Indonesian government plans to cut its defense allocation next year by 6.3 percent, or Rp 7 trillion ($490 million), down to Rp 95.8 trillion. This would in effect reverse a trend seen over the past few years where budgets have risen from Rp 17 trillion in 2010 to 102.3 trillion in 2015. It would also further slow the pace of Indonesia’s military modernization which is badly needed given the country’s aging systems, limited capabilities and growing aspirations to be an influential power (See: “Between Aspirations and Reality: Indonesian Foreign Policy After the 2014 Elections”).

Indonesia’s newly installed military chief Gatot Nurmantyo indicated that the cut was due to the weak financial position of the government arising from global currency instability (See: “What Does Indonesia’s New Military Chief Pick Mean?”).

“When we drew up the draft 2015 state budget, we assumed that one US dollar would be worth Rp 12,500. The fact now is that one dollar is equal to Rp 14,000,” Gatot told reporters.

The reasoning itself is far from surprising. Indeed, as I pointed out in a piece back in May, few expected Jokowi’s ambitious plan to double Indonesia’s defense budget to materialize given the global financial conditions and its effects on Indonesia (See: “Will Indonesia Double its Military Budget in 2016?”). As I noted in that piece, Jokowi had vowed to double the defense budget in 2016 if the economy grew by 7 percent. But with growth slipping to just 4.7 percent in the second quarter – its slowest pace in nearly six years – and the rupiah down 13 percent this year amid sluggish growth in China, Japan and the Eurozone, that seemed very unlikely to occur.

But a cut – as opposed to a slower increase – has significant implications because it will require reductions in certain areas, whether it be new equipment or personnel costs. Gatot has indeed already indicated that he will order a reduction in the procurement of new weapons in response to the planned budget cut. However, he also hinted that priority would still be placed on new equipment for the navy and air force even with the cuts in line with Jokowi’s so-called global maritime fulcrum (See: “Indonesia’s Maritime Ambition: Can Jokowi Realize It?”). For instance, he noted that the Air Force could prioritize buying radars and Sukhoi SU-35 jet fighters, while the Navy could aim to procure submarines, frigates and radars.

“As we plan to turn Indonesia into a maritime axis, we should strengthen our presence in airspace and the sea,” he said.

*Gatot’s comments may seem encouraging in that they suggest that Jokowi’s priorities will remain and that major acquisition programs will be shielded despite the cuts. And to be sure, the amount of money available for defense is only one – albeit a major – factor in Indonesia’s ongoing military modernization process*. But at the same time, the focus on how a shrinking pie is divvied up will not distract Indonesia watchers from the fact that a pie, already far too small, is getting even smaller instead of continuing to grow at a faster pace.

Why is Indonesia Set to Cut its Military Budget for 2016? | The Diplomat

Kayak gua ja pemerintah nunggu harga dolar turun buat beli barang. 

*Can the US Marines Help Build Indonesia’s Amphibious Capabilities?*
The effort could play an important role in the rebalance.

By Grant Newsham and Swee Lean Collin Koh
September 10, 2015




_Many of the Marine Corps’ allies are in the Pacific, so Marines ahve the opportunity to train and share techniques with the Pacific nations. Indonesia Marines and U.S. Marines with 3rd Battalion, 3rd Marine Regiment, run during a morning physical training session May 23 during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training 2013 in Antralina, Indonesia._
(U.S. Marine Corps photo by Cpl. John C. Lamb/Released)



As a vast archipelagic nation-state prone to natural disasters, having a strong amphibious capability would appear to be a natural requirement for Indonesia. And as a part of the Indonesian Navy, the Marine Corps (Korps Marinir or KORMAR) has a key role to play in humanitarian assistance and disaster relief (HA/DR). Under the Minimum Essential Force (MEF) blueprint, Indonesia envisages by 2024 a greenwater navy capable of undertaking missions within its immediate regional waters as well as limited outreach beyond.

Under former President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, KORMAR, much like its sister branches, did experience some qualitative improvements. There was expected to continue under current President Joko Widodo, who in November 2014 outlined a vision of Indonesia as a Global Maritime Fulcrum. Of the five pillars of this vision, enhancing maritime defense lends further impetus for the ongoing MEF plan. Moreover, this pillar implicitly goes beyond continuing the primary focus of equipment upgrades. In particular, there is more to amphibious capacity-building than simply acquiring the hardware.

For instance, even an advanced, relatively well-funded navy such as the Japan Maritime Self Defense Force (JMSDF) faces similar challenges. In the aftermath of the Tohoku earthquake and tsunami in 2011, the JMSDF arrived on scene within a matter of hours. However, since it had no real amphibious capability – despite having some amphibious hardware – there was practically nothing to be done except to sit offshore while an estimated 3,000 to 4,000 survivors – who otherwise could have been saved – froze to death in the first 24-48 hours. Hence, there are some very practical reasons for developing and improving amphibious capabilities.

*Opportunity for Engagement*

Building amphibious capabilities certainly includes intensifying training, including engagement with foreign counterparts. Being traditionally more accustomed to bilateral, intra-Southeast Asian joint training and exercises, it is apparent that KORMAR seeks to develop a new area of expertise in broader region-wide initiatives. Notably, it played a key role in Indonesia-hosted Exercise Komodo, a multinational HA/DR exercise held in early 2014. And during the most recent Rim of the Pacific exercise hosted by the U.S., KORMAR deployed a contingent that performed admirably.

However, the Indonesians have room for improvement. An ambitious slew of initiatives is in the works: upgrading of aging hardware, improving personnel welfare, and developing human capital. The last aspect ties in with former Indonesian Navy chief Admiral Marsetio’s idea of a “World Class Navy” – increasing the quality of Indonesian naval servicemen (KORMAR personnel included), which can be accomplished through enhanced professional military education and training. This includes expanded interactions with foreign counterparts to learn and share best practices. It is thus clear that capacity-building for KORMAR is going to be more than acquiring new amphibious fighting vehicles or landing vessels. Although Jakarta might fulfill these requirements on its own, it can benefit from external assistance in its capacity-building efforts.

Washington has an opportunity to step up to this. In the revised version of “A Cooperative Strategy for 21st Century Seapower” published in March this year, an increase in U.S. strategic attention to the Indo-Asia-Pacific region is envisaged. The U.S. Marine Corps (USMC) is designated to maintain a Marine Expeditionary Force and Marine Expeditionary Unit in the region, and deploy a Marine Rotational Force to Australia as well as introducing new assets, such as the MV-22 Osprey. One of the objectives spelt out in this revised U.S. document is to enhance regional partnerships through expanded maritime security operations, shared maritime domain awareness and longer multilateral engagements. The aim is to build and sustain regional capacities to deal with local maritime security challenges.

Seen in this light, the USMC has a major role to play in helping to build the amphibious capacities of regional militaries, not least the Indonesians. The only question is how. To date, Washington has maintained a set of military engagements with Jakarta since the lifting of the arms embargo. This includes the extension of technical aid, such as helping Indonesia build an integrated maritime surveillance system network for maritime security purposes, as well as continuing the customary joint training and exercises, such as the Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) series.

*Expanding the Scope*

Just recently, the U.S. and Indonesia completed this year’s iteration of the CARAT exercise. This is useful, but what matters more is what happens the 360 days of the year when the Americans are not around to help sustain Indonesia’s amphibious capacity-building efforts. The U.S. Department of Defense’s current approach of conducting short-duration joint training and exercises with the Indonesians a few times annually is so short-term that it tends to shortchange amphibious development. This is hardly in line with the stated goals of the revised maritime strategy for the Indo-Asia-Pacific region, not least if one considers Indonesia a key U.S. partner seen in the light of its geostrategic position.

Perhaps the key to drawing out the Indonesians is having Marines permanently assigned to KORMAR, as a means of building a more durable relationship via daily interactions. This approach has proven effective in Australia, Japan and South Korea. Stationing the right USMC personnel in Indonesia could help Jakarta play a larger role in Indo-Asia-Pacific and also assist in its Global Maritime Fulcrum vision. However, any such move would have to be calibrated, taking into consideration several potential hurdles in the way.

For example, Jakarta may be concerned about creating the wrong perceptions by allowing this permanent USMC presence. Domestically, it may also constitute a time-bomb with some constituents likely perceiving it as a move by Washington to further intensify its military footprint in the region. Even moderates will be worried whether it might trigger a potential regional backlash, not least having Indonesia seen by Beijing as being complicit in a U.S.-led containment effort.

One way to circumvent these obstacles is to proceed gradually. For a start, one USMC officer serving as advisor can based in Indonesia with KORMAR, or if necessary in the U.S. Embassy in Jakarta. The idea is to furnish a platform from which the officer can constantly interact with KORMAR, and promote and assist Indonesia’s amphibious capability building. The candidate would have to be carefully selected. He or she would need to have appreciable knowledge of Indonesia and its culture. This officer also needs to be able to operate in think-tank, media, and defense policy circles in order to sell “amphibiosity.” Fortuitously, the USMC has a number of potential candidates.

If this pilot scheme is successful, the logical next step would be to station a small USMC advisory team. This phase can possibly be accomplished without local political opposition so long as the USMC officer works the ground correctly and assiduously. In sum, enhancing USMC engagement with KORMAR would have to start small and aim for gradual progress appropriate for Indonesia’s amphibious capacity-building.

*Some Final Thoughts*

Unless the idea of amphibious operations is continuously pushed, it tends to fade into the background and be seen as a distraction from more “important” military operations. There seems to be a sort of equilibrium in most militaries, by which the individual armed services naturally focus on the core functions and capacities they consider most important, foremost being warfighting capabilities such as fighter jets, tanks, and combat ships and submarines. Moreover, the individual services do not naturally cooperate with each other. Yet amphibious capabilities require “some of each,” as the services must cooperate for joint operations combining sea/ground/air capabilities. This can be deemed contrary to the natural order of things in any military.

Not surprisingly, then, amphibious capabilities tend to be overlooked and when the need arises the services scramble to respond – and usually not very well. Once the need “recedes,” things go back to the equilibrium. This certainly applies to the case of Indonesia. Following the Indian Ocean earthquake and tsunami in December 2004, Jakarta endeavored to bolster HA/DR capabilities. The purchase of new landing platform, dock vessels was one major initiative. But over the past decade, it is also evident that the equilibrium has taken hold as Indonesia began to pay less attention to amphibious capabilities.

Inserting a USMC officer into Indonesia would be intended to keep this equilibrium from asserting itself, at least initially. The USMC has substantial expertise and knowledge to share with its Indonesian counterpart. And such new initiatives would be in line with the stated objectives of the revised maritime strategy. In consequence, a “building block” approach by doing it the correct way, with minimum political fuss, will facilitate not just KORMAR’s amphibious capacity-building but also enhance the U.S. military partnership with Indonesia. This will help more fully manifest Washington’s commitment to its Asia “rebalancing” efforts.

_Grant Newsham is senior research fellow at the Japan Forum for Strategic Studies, based in Tokyo, and a retired U.S. Marine Colonel. He served as the first U.S. Marine Liaison Officer to the Japan Ground Self Defense Force from 2011-2013 and was instrumental in the development of the Japan Self Defense Force’s nascent amphibious capability. He remains active in amphibious development in the Indo-Asia-Pacific region. Swee Lean Collin Koh is associate research fellow at the Institute of Defence and Strategic Studies, a constituent unit of the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies, based in Nanyang Technological University, Singapore. He primarily researches on naval modernization in Southeast Asia._

Can the US Marines Help Build Indonesia’s Amphibious Capabilities? | The Diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Army's Heli
Credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prima99

GREAT NEWS!! KFX/IFX development is delayed! hooorayyyyy!!

so why don't just cancel the develepment for the **** of it? saving money to buy more tanks? what the ****???

Proyek Pesawat Tempur RI-Korsel Ditunda, Menhan: Dana Investasi

*Jakarta* - Program kerjasama pengembangan pesawat tempur KFX/IFX antara Indonesia dan Korea Selatan (Korsel) dievaluasi oleh pemerintahan Presiden Jokowi-JK. Menurut Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu, penundaan kerjasama ini sudah dengan berbagai pertimbangan.

Menurut Ryamizad, salah satu pertimbangan, masih ada yang lebih prioritas dibanding proyek pengembangan pesawat tempur generasi 4,5 itu. Seri KFX/IFX sendiri setara dengan jet tempur tipe F-18 Super Hornet, Eurofighter Typhoon, hingga Dessault Rafale.

"Bukan batal, tapi ditunda. (Alasannya) kan banya kegiatan, banyak yang lebih penting. Kalau pesawat terbang kan enggak terlalu penting, kita bisa beli sewaktu-waktu. Bisa diundurlah, sabar 10 tahun lagi," ungkap Ryamizard usai mengunjungi pasukan TNI AL di Lantamal III, Tanjung Priok, Jakut, Senin (7/9/2015).

Kerjasama antara RI dengan Korsel ini tidak hanya dengan skema G to G (government to government) namun juga diperkuat dengan skema B to B (business to business) antara PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) dan Korea Aerospace Industries (KIA). Di mana dalam kerjasama ini disepakati diadakannya transfer of technology (ToT).

Untuk versi Indonesia atau IFX, prototype rencananya akan diluncurkan pada tahun 2020 dan kemudian pada 2022, IFX akan diproduksi secara massal di Indonesia dengan disesuaikan dengan kebutuhan TNI. Pada 2014, PT DI bersama Kementerian Pertahanan dan Korsel telah memasuki tahap engineering manufacturing development dengan proses hingga 10 tahun ke depan.

"Itu tidak prioritas. Tapi kemudian hari kita harus bisa buat pesawat. Masak kita beli terus," kata Ryamizard saat ditanya lalu bagaimana kelanjutan nasib proyek tersebut.

Menhan pun membantah ditundanya proyek ini dikarenakan masalah politik di negeri Ginseng itu. Ryamizard juga mengatakan, dana investasi yang telah dikeluarkan untuk kepentingan riset proyek pembangunan pesawat tempur ini tidak akan hilang karena adanya penundaan. Untuk diketahui, Indonesia telah mengucurkan dana sebesar Rp 600 miliar untuk riset dan pengembangan awal KFX/IFX.

"Kan ditunda. Jadi tidak hilang, hanya ditunda. Sementara uang yang ada saat ini bisa digunakan untuk prioritas lain," tegas jenderal purnawirawan bintang 4 itu.

Sementara itu Dirjen Perencanaan Pertahanan Kemenhan, Marsda M Syaugi menjelaskan, dana yang sedianya akan digunakan dalam proyek KFX/IFX akan dialihkan ke pengadaan alutsista di matra-matra lain. Ia juga membantah penundaan ini dikarenakan Korsel yang tak mau menerapkan skema ToT.

"Bukan tidak mau membagi (alih teknologi), tapi proyek itu ditunda karena situasinya belum terlalu penting. Sehingga dialihkan ke hal-hal yang urgent," tukas Syaugi di lokasi yang sama.

Sebelumnya Wapres JK saat berkunjung ke Korsel mengungkapkan mengenai penundaan ini. Pemerintah Indonesia disebutnya fokus pada pengadaan alutsista selain pengembangan pesawat tempur.

"Padahal kita butuh tank, senjata, butuh banyak. Jadi kita memberikan prioritas dulu yang kita butuhkan lebih banyak. Ya dia (PM Korsel-Hwang Kyo Ahn) juga minta (dilanjutkan) walaupun kita sudah evaluasi di kabinet. Ya kita lebih lanjutkan yang dibutuhkan banyak," terang JK di Seoul, Kamis


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Navy 70th Anniversary

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*A New Indonesia Military Boost Near the South China Sea? *
The country’s defense minister says it will strengthen its air defenses “to be prepared.”





By Prashanth Parameswaran
September 11, 2015

Earlier this week, the Indonesian defense minister said that the country would boost its defenses near the South China Sea in anticipation of future threats.

Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said that Indonesia will equip the Natuna islands near the South China Sea with a port and extend its military air base runway so that it can accommodate more planes. He also added that more jet fighters would be stationed at the Ranai military air base in Natuna.

“We are not in a war situation, but the South China Sea is very close to us,” Ryamizard added. “We have to be prepared. Our weapon systems are good, but we need to add more so that we don’t need to worry all the time.”

To close observers, Ryamizard’s comments are consistent with Indonesia’s general approach to South China Sea disputes. As I have written before, while Indonesia is not a claimant, Jakarta has long been concerned that a portion of the surrounding waters of its resource-rich Natuna islands overlaps with China’s expansive nine-dash line claim (See: “Natuna is Indonesian, Not Chinese: Jokowi Adviser”).

In response, since the 1990s Indonesia has been using a mix of diplomatic, legal, and security measures to fashion a delicate approach to oppose China’s claims without officially recognizing (and thus legitimizing) them (See: “No, Indonesia’s South China Sea Approach Has Not Changed”). Within this approach, the South China Sea – and the Natunas, in particular – have been a central feature in Indonesian defense thinking. For instance, the Natunas have been included as one of the main flashpoints to watch since the 2000s as the Indonesian military (TNI) works towards achieving a Minimum Essential Force by 2024 (See: “Between Aspiration and Reality: Indonesian Foreign Policy After the 2014 Elections”).

Even before President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo took power, China’s growing assertiveness – which has included encroachments into Indonesian waters and instances of direct confrontation – has prompted Indonesian military officials to be more outspoken about the South China Sea issue and led to several announced shifts in capabilities including in the Natuna Islands. In February 2014, during a visit to China, then TNI chief General Moeldoko announced that Indonesia would station additional forces around the Natuna waters to “anticipate any instability.” In March, Indonesian Army Chief of Staff General Budiman announced that Indonesia would upgrade its airbase facilities with the long-term goal of permanently deploying a squadron of Sukhoi fighter aircraft and four Boeing AH-64E Apache attack helicopters on the Natuna Islands.

Under Jokowi, Indonesia has continued to focus on the Natunas as part of its foreign policy priorities of preserving Indonesia’s sovereignty and strengthening its maritime capabilities (See: “The Trouble With Indonesia’s Foreign Policy Priorities Under Jokowi”). To take just one example, earlier this year, the Natunas were selected as one of several potential locations for a new military base – although, as I indicated then, that development stemmed from a broader concern about threats to border areas which come not only from China, but some of Jakarta’s other neighbors too (See: “A New Indonesia Military Base Near the South China Sea?”). Just last week, Indonesia’s Navy Chief of Staff Adm. Ade Supandi said that Indonesia needed to maintain security and stability in the South China Sea in the face of rising threats.

“[We should] maintain security and stability in the South China Sea, especially with the recently increasing intensity of threats,” Supandi said.

Ryamizard’s comments suggest that these upgrades are likely to proceed as planned under Jokowi’s tenure and that Jakarta continues to see the South China Sea as one of the key security challenges it needs to be concerned about.

A New Indonesia Military Boost Near the South China Sea? | The Diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Kerjasama KFX/IFX adalah kerjasama dua negara, enggak bisa ditunda begitu aja, apalagi lockheed udah masuk. Ini ada rasa kebanggaan bangsa dan diperlukan untuk merealisasikan apa yg Jokowi katakan bahwa Indonesia butuh revolusi mental. Penundaan proyek ini akan menghantam pemerintahan secara politik, adalah sebuah kebodohan baik dilihat dari sisi dalam negeri maupun luar negeri (hubungan dgn Korea dan USA) untuk menunda program secara sepihak. Margin yg tipis antara Jokowi dan Prabowo kemarin akan berulang lagi 5 tahun ke depan, dan ini ada amunisi baru dari pihak oposisi di Pemilu berikutnya.

Perlu diganti nih penasehat politik Jokowi.


----------



## prima99

Indos said:


> Kerjasama KFX/IFX adalah kerjasama dua negara, enggak bisa ditunda begitu aja, apalagi lockheed udah masuk. Ini ada rasa kebanggaan bangsa dan diperlukan untuk merealisasikan apa yg Jokowi katakan bahwa Indonesia butuh revolusi mental. Penundaan proyek ini akan menghantam pemerintahan secara politik, adalah sebuah kebodohan baik dilihat dari sisi dalam negeri maupun luar negeri (hubungan dgn Korea dan USA) untuk menunda program secara sepihak. Margin yg tipis antara Jokowi dan Prabowo kemarin akan berulang lagi 5 tahun ke depan, dan ini ada amunisi baru dari pihak oposisi di Pemilu berikutnya.
> 
> Perlu diganti nih penasehat politik Jokowi.



"delay" is soft word for "cancelled" i think. otherwise it'll be even more foolish to delay the development just because we have bought some Su-35. they say they're going to buy tanks rather than continuing the project. like, seriously? whatever happened to Maritime military strenghtening plan?

the country's under Joke-a-wee's rule becomes a joke. it's the HSR that delayed before, now it's the KFX/IFX. this consequetive delays makes Indonesia to be branded as incompetent third world country. even the Japanese are laughing at us. see this








Indos said:


> I voted for him as he is a honest one. But after I see what he is doing in energy policy, lowering the price of oil once again after rising it because of political pressure and "stupid economist that he hires," and the result is weak Rupiah I can see now that we badly need a smart leader. And now KFX/IFX which has a strong relation with mental revolution program that he even put as his "fresh" program.
> 
> It is better to hold any other program than this prestigious program. This flip flop thinking is the reason of why we cannot become a high tech nation even though we are the first who can make rocket in Asia after Japan and has already had a nuclear power plan (research) in 1960's.



no doubt there will be no other countries willing to invite us in join development with Indonesia in the future. we can't even make jet fighters by ourselves and when there's a chance that we can finally make one, we fucked it up, superb. someone should sue those hypocrites in the govt and get someone with better brains, seriously.

well, **** the KFX/IFX. it's going to be failed either way. now the question is, which country trust Indonesia enough to lend their hands in their military development? the HAL/FGFA seems to be a promising project, yet i doubt they even want Indonesia to join them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Tanker tanker...we need tanker 
Credit to ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

FRIDAY, 11 SEPTEMBER, 2015 | 13:20 WIB
*Jokowi Departs for Middle East Friday *





President Joko Widodo departs for the Middle East countries from Halim Perdanakusuma Airport, Jakarta, September 11, 2015 TEMPO/Subekti


*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- President Joko Widodo has been scheduled to leave the country on Friday, September 11, 2015, for his official visit to Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates and Qatar.

The President said that the visit was to strengthen bilateral ties with the Middle Eastern countries in economy, migrant worker protection and strategic industry sectors.

“During the official visit to the three countries, I will meet King Salman bin Abdulazis in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia; Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, the crown prince of the UAE in Abu Dhabi; and Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al-Thani, the Emir of Qatar in Doha,” Jokowi said at the Halim Perdanakusuhah Airport, Jakarta, on Friday, September 11, 2015.

“As an important partner for Middle Eastern countries, the visit is expected to open access for Indonesian products to Middle Eastern markets,” Jokowi added.

Jokowi revealed that the three *countries have been watching the development of Indonesia’s defense industry*. Jokowi said that he would pitch partnerships and cooperation in the strategic industry, including the plan* to offer Indonesia’s primary weaponry defense system products.*

“In the energy sector, the three countries supply 24 percent of the world’s oil demands, have 30 percent of the world’s total oil reserves, and 18 percent of the world’s gas reserves.

“Therefore, the visit will focus on building Indonesia’s partnership with Middle Eastern countries in the energy sector to support Indonesia’s energy resilience programs,” Jokowi said.

Accompanying Jokowi during the official visit that will last until September 15, 2015 are Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung, Trade Minister Thomas Trikasih Lembong, and Coordinating Economic Minister Darmin Nasution.

*
Jokowi Departs for Middle East Friday Â | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Sorry old News (Google Translate with some lazy editing)

Navy Submarine Base is Targeted to be Completed in 2017*

Senin, 27 Juli 2015, 08:30 WIB

In his working visit to Palu, Central Sulawesi, on Thursday (23/7) ago, the Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security, Tedjo Edhy Purdijatno, has said that he will accelerate the realization of the submarines naval base construction in Watusampu, Palu.

The navy has targeted that the submarine base should be completed in early 2017.

Head of the Information Department of the Navy (Kadispenal), First Admiral TNI M Zainudin, said today it does continue to make efforts to develop the construction of the submarine base in Palu, Central Sulawesi. This development was expected to be completed on the arrival of two new submarines ordered from South Korea.

The completion of the base will be able to support the arrival of two new submarines that reinforces the Navy. '' Two (submarines) in early 2017 and at the end of 2017. So it (the construction of the submarine base) is expected to be ready in early 2017, '' said Zainudin when contacted by Reuters on Sunday (26/7).

Kadispenal added, in development efforts submarine base, the institute carry out gradually. In addition, the development of customized and based on the budget obtained from the state budget. Currently, the construction of piers and docks for submarines is almost completed.

'' Especially facilities, especially for submarines, '' said Zainudin.

In the Strategic Plan Minimum Essential Forces (MEF), Navy submarine fleet will be added.

Currently, the Navy has only two submarines, namely KRI Cakra Nanggala 401 and 402. The two submarines that were already is quite old and in operation since 1980 ago. As a result, the government through the Ministry of Defence has agreed about purchasing of three Changbogo submarines with transfer of technology (TOT) program.

According to the plan, two submarines will be made in South Korea by Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME). Then one unit of the submarine will be made by the shipbuilding industry in the country, namely PT PAL.

Earlier, in fulfillment of the plan of defense equipment which refers to the MEF, 2013 ago. Navy expressed the needs of operating about 12 submarines in order to guarantee the security of the Homeland.

*In addition to submarines, the Navy also continues to perform renovation and modernization of defense equipment program, especially for ships patrol that are already in old condition like fast patrol boat (fast patrol boats)*,* Frigate and Corvettes made in the Netherlands, as well as minesweepers.*

'' So the average age is almost 40 years for these vessels. Before they finished, we will do rejuvenate process, and during the rejuvenation process, we should avoid any situation that can create unpreparedness of our military defense equipment readiness. Hopefully it will be finished in the appropriate time, '' said Chief of Naval Staff (Navy Chief of Staff), Admiral Ade Supandi, some time ago.

Pangkalan Selam TNI AL Ditargetkan Rampung 2017 | Republika Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia sending thousands of troops to fight smog-causing fires*
PADAMARAN, INDONESIA




_Indonesian soldiers arrive at Talang Betutu airport in Palembang to reinforce firefighter teams in south Sumatra province, September 10, 2015._

Indonesia said on Friday it will send *more than 10,000 troops* to fight fires in southern Sumatra, as smoke makes thousands sick, delays flights and pushes air quality to unhealthy levels in neighbouring Singapore and Malaysia.

Indonesia has vowed before to end the seasonal fires but has failed each time to stop the so-called "haze", caused by slash-and-burn clearances on the islands of Sumatra and Borneo, where large areas of forest concessions are held by pulp and paper and palm oil companies.

Indonesian troops will be sent to the provinces of South Sumatra and Jambi, two of the main hotspots, Indonesia's National Disaster Mitigation Agency (BNPB) said.

If necessary, the agency would also send in additional helicopters to help water-bomb fires.

"We have mobilized national resources to put out the fires," newly appointed BNPB chief Willem Rampangilei said in a press release.

South Sumatra, one of the main centres of the fires, has alone reported 22,585 cases of acute respiratory tract infections since Friday.

Early on Friday, Singapore's Pollutants Standard Index rose to 248, which categorises the air as "very unhealthy", or one level below the index's highest air pollution category of "hazardous".

Singapore, which was voting in a general election on Friday, advised citizens against strenuous outdoor exercise.

Indonesia sending thousands of troops to fight smog-causing fires| Reuters






_Indonesian soldiers arriving in Palembang, South Sumatra, yesterday to help fight fires raging out of control. The deployment is the first since mid-2013, when thick haze from fires caused air pollutant indexes in Singapore and Malaysia to hit historic highs._





_As the smog clouding Singapore thickens, led by the slash-and-burn agricultural activities in Indonesia, local businesses have activated precautionary measures, while more patients seek treatment for respiratory conditions. _






_An Mi-17 helicopter dumps water on a burning forest at Ogan Komering Ulu area in Indonesia’s south Sumatra province_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Inside technique squadronsquadron
Credit to yusuf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CIS 50 MG (12,7mm) dual belt-feed system.




Manufactured by PT. Pindad under license from SIngapore STK under the name of Pindad SMB-QCB (Senapan Mesin Berat-Quick Change Barrel) - Some Anoa APC also use this heavy machine gun on the turret.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pindad _'Heavy Industry'_




*Pindad Excava200* - Government order 600 units

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Komando!
Credit to ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

One Hour with Silmy Karim, CEO Pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KOPASKA...Undersea infiltration
Credit to ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

indonesian_military - @indonesian_military Instagram profile | Iconosquare

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

prima99 said:


> "delay" is soft word for "cancelled" i think. otherwise it'll be even more foolish to delay the development just because we have bought some Su-35. they say they're going to buy tanks rather than continuing the project. like, seriously? whatever happened to Maritime military strenghtening plan?
> 
> the country's under Joke-a-wee's rule becomes a joke. it's the HSR that delayed before, now it's the KFX/IFX. this consequetive delays makes Indonesia to be branded as incompetent third world country. even the Japanese are laughing at us. see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no doubt there will be no other countries willing to invite us in join development with Indonesia in the future. we can't even make jet fighters by ourselves and when there's a chance that we can finally make one, we fucked it up, superb. someone should sue those hypocrites in the govt and get someone with better brains, seriously.
> 
> well, **** the KFX/IFX. it's going to be failed either way. now the question is, which country trust Indonesia enough to lend their hands in their military development? the HAL/FGFA seems to be a promising project, yet i doubt they even want Indonesia to join them.



If you're think we're bad just look at India cancelling or reducing their orders left & right. From 100+ Rafale to 30 & Reducing the FGFA numbers & spec. How do you think those guys feels about being jerked & teased around like that? The strangest part is that they're still going to solicit India regardless of that. The point is that people are attracted to money & right now our Rupiah is down & the government is now in Crisis mode until its over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

*UEA pesan kapal perang buatan Indonesia*
Minggu, 13 September 2015 18:42 WIB | 4.888 Views
Pewarta: Abdul Malik Ibrahim




KRI Banda Aceh (ANTARA FOTO/Irwansyah Putra)

mereka mengakui tertarik dengan kecanggihan kapal itu dan kita sudah menguasai kecanggihan dari A sampai Z jenis kapal tersebut

Surabaya (ANTARA News) - Uni Emirat Arab (UEA) mulai menegoisasikan ketertarikan negara itu untuk memesan produk kapal perang buatan PT PAL Indonesia.

Direktur Utama PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) M Firmansyah Arifin di Surabaya, Minggu, mengakui beberapa negara telah melirik produk kapal perang Indonesia dan kecanggihan yang ditawarkan, serta beberapa sudah mulai bernegosiasi untuk pemesanan.

"Kita sedang bernegoisasi dengan UEA untuk kapal jenis LPD, seperti yang dipesan Filipina, karena mereka mengakui tertarik dengan kecanggihan kapal itu dan kita sudah menguasai kecanggihan dari A sampai Z jenis kapal tersebut," ucapnya.

Arifin mengatakan, ketertarikan UEA juga diungkapkan negara itu ketika melihat langsung kapal sejenis saat digunakan dalam evakuasi ekor pesawat AirAsia yang mengalami kecelakaan, yakni KRI Banda Aceh.

Sebelumnya, negara yang telah memesan dan kini sudah memasuki tahap akhir atau 70 persen pengerjaan adalah Filipina, yang memesan dua kapal perang tipe "strategic sealift vessel" (SSV).

Menurut Firmansyah, dua kapal perang berukuran panjang 123 meter dan lebar 21,8 meter itu adalah alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista) pertama yang diekspor Indonesia ke negara lain. 

Pengiriman kapal pertama akan dilaksanakan dengan kontrak 28 bulan dan akan diluncurkan pada Desember 2015, sementara kapal kedua sekitar 36 bulan.

Firmansyah menjelaskan, pengerjaan dua kapal perang Filipina dilakukan setelah perusahaan BUMN itu memenangkan tender internasional senilai 90 juta dolar AS melawan tujuh perusahaan termasuk dari Korea Selatan.

"Kita menang karena pengalaman. Pasalnya militer Filipina ingin yakin bahwa kapal yang dipesan itu sudah dipakai di negara kita," katanya.

Ia mengatakan, sesuai dengan peraturan pemerintah tingkat kandungan komponen dalam negeri (TKDN) kapal perang yang diekspor ke Filipina telah memenuhi regulasi, yakni antata 30 hingga 35 persen.

"Ke depan, kita telah membuat strategi jangka panjang, yakni bagaimana seluruh komponen kapal perang canggih berasal dari tangan-tangan anak negeri," katanya.



Editor: Jafar M Sidik

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2015
UEA pesan kapal perang buatan Indonesia - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

No one can beat this beauty
Credit in pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

X18 Tank Boat, design by PT Lundin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SSV+Helicopter carrier paket hemat... 6 unit cuma $250M, kemurahan kayaknya... 


> Menurut salah satu pejabat PT PAL yg dihubungi penulis, rencana Abu Dhabi akan memesan enam unit kapal yakni *2 unit *_*helicopter carrier* _dengan panjang* 240 meter* dan *4 unit *Kapal tipe *SSV, 150 meter*. UEA murni ingin membeli dengan estimasi anggaran Rp. 3, 5 Trilliun. Saat ini masih dilakukan pembicaraan dan kemudian dilakukan MoU (_Memorandum of Understanding)._


_PT PAL Ekspansi Industri Pertahanan Ke Timur Tengah - NKRI_


----------



## Old soldier never die

pr1v4t33r said:


> SSV+Helicopter carrier paket hemat... 6 unit cuma $250M, kemurahan kayaknya...



Kayaknya itu salah ketik bung... Mungkin itu 3,5 Trilliun Dolar ??? 

2 SSV pesanan philipina saja 1 Trilliun Rupiah apalagi 2 unit Helicopter Carrier + 4 unit SSV. UAE kan negara kaya !!!


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Old soldier never die said:


> Kayaknya itu salah ketik bung... Mungkin itu 3,5 triliun dolar ???


 $3.5T... GDP Indonesia aja gak sampe $1T 




Old soldier never die said:


> 2 SSV pesanan philipina saja 1 Trilliun Rupiah apalagi 2 unit Helicopter Carrier + 4 unit SSV. UAE kan negara kaya !!!


Itu dia, makanya saya bilang kemurahan. PH pesen 2 SSV seharga $90M, klo x 3 aja udah $270M. SSV PH cuma 123m, Versi UEA 150m, masih + LHD 240m, gila aja budjetnya cuma $250M.


----------



## Old soldier never die

pr1v4t33r said:


> $3.5T... GDP Indonesia aja gak sampe $1T
> 
> 
> 
> Itu dia, makanya saya bilang kemurahan. PH pesen 2 SSV udah $90M, klo x 3 aja udah $270M. Itu SSV cuma 123m, Versi UEA 150m, masih + LHD 240m, gila aja budjetnya cuma 3.5T ato $250M.



Tunggu kabar resminya saja bung... hahahahaha


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Old soldier never die said:


> Wkwkwkwkwkwkw , lol



Awalnya sih seneng baca berita ini, tapi pas lihat budgetnya....


----------



## Old soldier never die

pr1v4t33r said:


> Awalnya sih seneng baca berita ini, tapi pas lihat budgetnya....



Sabar ya bung...


----------



## radialv

pr1v4t33r said:


> $3.5T... GDP Indonesia aja gak sampe $1T
> 
> 
> 
> Itu dia, makanya saya bilang kemurahan. PH pesen 2 SSV seharga $90M, klo x 3 aja udah $270M. SSV PH cuma 123m, Versi UEA 150m, masih + LHD 240m, gila aja budjetnya cuma $250M.


oom -oom di PT PAL... mohon dihitung-hitung lagi yaaaa....


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## prima99

Reashot Xigwin said:


> If you're think we're bad just look at India cancelling or reducing their orders left & right. From 100+ Rafale to 30 & Reducing the FGFA numbers & spec. How do you think those guys feels about being jerked & teased around like that? The strangest part is that they're still going to solicit India regardless of that. The point is that people are attracted to money & right now our Rupiah is down & the government is now in Crisis mode until its over.



it's not a matter of whos doing it worse than the others. it's commitment problem. we were the ones whos excited for the KFX/IFX joint develepment as we expressed when SK had to delay the project because they're having some presidential election matters before. now we're the one who delay the project, as if it's a payback. this has gotten even weirder since we're planning to purchase tanks, Kilo Subs and more Sukhoi fighters as opposed to Military Chief saying that "we're not in a war, so no need to rush it" in regards to the KFX/IFX project.

the decision to delay the project is unreasonable and one-sided. god knows how good these paper jets are if it's going to be out some decades later when compared to other countries who already made Gen 5 jets.


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*Indonesian Arms Maker Pindad Signs Deal With UAE*

*



*

*Jakarta.* Officials from Indonesia's state arms manufacturer Pindad and the United Arab Emirates have signed a defense agreement that could open up a world of opportunity in terms of weapons deals and technology exchange, a minister revealed on Monday.

The agreement was signed by Pindad and an Abu Dhabi-based logistical and mission support company Continental Aviation Services (CAS) on Sunday.

Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi said in a statement that the memorandum of understanding includes *a licensing collaboration for Pindad's SS2 assault rifle and a deal to sell Pindad ammunition in the Middle East.*

Meanwhile, *CAS has agreed to cooperate with Pindad in sharing the technology of a remote weapon system (RWS)* it is currently developing with Rheinmetall Canada.

Both Pindad and CAS vowed to start the process to make an RWS under Pindad's brand and sell the RWS products.

"We agreed to work together with* Pindad as a special hub for our RWS product and sell it in Indonesia and [other countries in] Southeast Asia*," said Juergen Fiebig, the CEO of CAS.

According to data from the Foreign Ministry, the UAE is currently one of Indonesia's main export destinations in the Middle East. In 2014, Indonesia's trade to the UAE reached $4.25 billion, with Indonesia booking a surplus of $748 million.

Indonesian Arms Maker Pindad Signs Deal With UAE | Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*RAI seeks more investment to develop R80 planes*

*



*


Privately owned domestic aircraft-maker PT Regio Aviasi Industri (RAI) is currently looking for investors to develop a commercial regional jet, the R80.

According to PT RAI commissioner Ilham Habibie, who is the son of former president BJ Habibie, it needs an investment of US$700 million to build the prototype and targets to commercially launch the project in 2021.

“Production takes a long time because we must meet various aircraft regulations, which have many strict requirements,” Ilham told kontan.co.id on Thursday.

Ilham said that he had discussed the project with President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo but still had not yet found a solution.

PT RAI plans to offer a joint partnership with state-run aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) in the form of stock shares without any requirement to inject capital.

"Capital can be in the form of production facilities and empowering PT DI's human resources," said Ilham.

Aside from PT DI, PT RAI is also seeking cooperation opportunities with private companies. Its listed investor is currently its own parent company PT Ilthabi Rekatama.

Although still developing the prototype, Ilham revealed that it already secured orders for 155 R80 planes from three airlines, namely Nam Air (100), Kalstar Aviation (25) and Trigana Air (20).

The estimated price for the R80, which can accommodate 80 to 90 passengers and has a flying range of 1,000 miles, is between $22 million and $25 million. (nov/kes)(++++)

RAI seeks more investment to develop R80 planes | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

pr1v4t33r said:


> X18 Tank Boat, design by PT Lundin



wkwkwkw.... cam mana Pindad bisa bikin tankboat? 

*DEFENCE NOTES

*
*Indonesia, UAE enhance defence cooperation*
14th September 2015 - 11:40by Darren Lake in Jakarta







During a head of state visit to the Middle East, Indonesia and United Arab Emirates officials have signed an agreement to cooperate on a number of defence projects.

Indonesia’s President Joko Widodo is in the region to discuss a number of key economic opportunities that include the potential for Indonesia to collaborate with the UAE and others in the region.

The agreement has been signed by Indonesian state enterprise Pindad and will cover a number of projects and the transfer of technology. Pindad has undertaken to licence and market its SS2 rifle and ammunition through Continental Aviation Services and the latter has agreed to cooperate with Pindad in transferring the technology of a remote weapon station that is developing in collaboration with Rheinmetall Defense Canada.

Juergen Fiebig, CEO of CAS, said in a statement that: ‘We agreed to cooperate with Pindad as 'special hub' for our RWS products to market in Indonesia and Southeast Asia,’

Speaking exclusively to _Shephard_ in Jakarta last week the Director of Pindad, Silmy Karim, said that securing the capability to develop technology like RWS was key to the future success of Pindad as it attempts to move from being a state armament provider to a more responsive business.

In addition to the memorandum of understanding *Pindad is now also exploring the potential of collaborating with the UAE on the development of the Tank Boat. *The concept for a small patrol craft mounted with a 105mm gun has been developed jointly by private Indonesian ship manufacturer Lundin and CMI Defence.

Pindad has an existing partnership agreement with CMI to develop both 90mm and 105mm guns. The former has already been integrated on the Badak 6x6 IFV and the 105mm is expected to be the turret that will arm the medium tank being developed by Pindad with the support of FNSS.

The companies involved believe they have* identified a global market of up to some 200 units for the Tank Boat*, including locally in Indonesia. The UAE has expressed interest in the concept and Director of Lundin, Liza Lundin, said that up to 100 units could be procured by the country.


News Home

Indonesia, UAE enhance defence cooperation - News - Shephard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Frogman in action
Credit to ori photographer







Exit from C17


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MarveL said:


> wkwkwkw.... cam mana Pindad bisa bikin tankboat?



Boatnya buatan lundin, Pindad bantuin untuk turret & senjatanya, kerjasama sama CMI..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sail Tomini 2015, Kayubura beach, Pelawa Baru, Parigi Moutong, Central Sulawesi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Rudal Petir V-101, ready for trial next month








_DEFENSE STUDIES: Rudal Petir Akan Diuji Coba Bulan Depan_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

Just to make it clear, Rudal = Missile in English


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> Just to make it clear, Rudal = Missile in English


We can call it missile wannabe... a very low speed missile prototype. 
Purpose: to test the guidance system accuration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT TES is a private owned company made by several former PT Dirgantara employees which focuses on building simulator. Currently it has 100 staff. Located in Bandung in which many high tech Indonesian companies are located (mostly state owned), particularly in defense, electronics, software, and aerospace sectors.

NB: This news is in April, currently F-16 Simulator is already being tested for Indonesian Air Force

Google Translate

*PT TES Makes Multi Tank and F-16 Simulator





*











Some of the products

Various simulators for aircraft and combat vehicles are produced by PT Technology and Engineering Simulation (TES). One that is quite interesting is a simulator that can be used for several types of combat vehicles.

The type of this simulator is the order of the Education Center Cavalry Army. Unlike simulators in general where one simulator is for one type of tool, Multiranpur simulators can be replaceable (program).

"We are building Multiranpur, 3-year project hopefully will be completed this year. It is quite unique, to save as replaceable 3 types of tanks," said President Director of PT TES Muhammad Mulia Tirtosudiro in office, Mekar Wangi village, Lembang , West Bandung, West Java, on Thursday (04/09/2015).

Multiranpur can be changed to the cabin simulator Scorpion tanks, tank Stormer and AMX tanks. Looking ahead, TES will develop to make the main cabin Leopard battle tank.

With such efficiency, means that the government can save considerable cost. The reason for the creation of the simulator is not fairly cheap price.

"The simulator is designed to operate for 20 years. The price is approaching the price of the aircraft, depending on the configuration. If the world over defense equipment purchased price it costs. If we are almost close to the original," explains Business Development Manager of TES, Muhammad Iqbal Tirtusudiro in the same location.

*Multiranpur Simulator is the only simulator in the world that could be changed for some type of combat vehicle*. Iqbal was the artificial TES simulators can compete with foreign-made products, especially the staff of PT TES itself is still young and has a lot of potential.

"Actually, they can compete, in the value of the simulator accuracy and simulator packet data. In the world there are many source so it does not have to rely on just one source ( country). It can be done because of regular cooperation between the companies. The principle that we want is to maintain technical competence. Keep what goods, if our program can make it. Clearly if the government want to make it, we will be very happy, "said Iqbal.

"We are good at simulation software. So if we want to use the module so Korea, we can, depending on the agreement. We are 90 percent locally made. *Software, mathematical models, the connection between software, visual database are all local made. It can and are ready to compete," continued the ITB (Bandung Institut of technology) graduates.*

Multirampur Simulator built in Padalarang Cavalry Education Center, Bandung, in 3 stages. The first stage is for the Scorpion, the second stage for Stormer, and which is currently in the process of completion are cabins for AMX tank.

This simulator designer turns come directly from the Army Research and Development Center. In manufacturing, PT TES takes 4 years in which a special year to make the concept. *Taiwan is said as being negotiated for the manufacture of this Multiranpur simulator.*

"Yes is being negotiated. Perhaps the concept is the same, but the visual is difference. Due to be distinguished for the same country outside," said Business Development PT TES, Gerald S Manurung added.

*A number of simulators have been developed by this company. Like Hawk simulator for Malaysia and the Indonesian Air Force. CN-235 simulators and tank ACV 300 Simulators ( 5 pieces ) are for Malaysia. Simulators for Indonesian Air Force that has been made by PT TES is for Hawk fighter, Super Puma helicopter, and Bell 412 helicopter.*

*Project which are currently under development are Multiranpur, F-16 simulator, and anti warships flight simulator for the (Indonesian) Navy. PT TES also exploring local content for the manufacture of Sukhoi simulator.*

"Actually, the most important in the manufacture of the simulator is to make the model or the software to be able to actually represent such defense equipment," added Gerald.


Source: Indonesian Aerospace Industry | Page 12

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

X18 Tank Boat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

P-100 manufacturing process at Sari Bahari Malang. Source on picture.





















Add more photos about Rudal Petir. All picture by Jiwa Bening via Jakartagreater.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Thursday, 17 September, 2015 | 16:16 WIB
*Indonesia Ranked 12th in Global Military Ranking *





TEMPO/Johannes P. Christo

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Indonesia is placed at 12th in the world’s military ranking with power index 0.5231, according to Global Firepower, which ranks military power based on 50 indicators, which include budget, infrastructure and energy reserves without including nuclear capability.

“The most important thing is not the military rank achieved by Indonesia, but what countries are in the top five and what can we do for improvement,” said Hanafi Rais, deputy chairman of commission I of the House of Representatives, on Wednesday, September 16.

The top five countries are the United States, Russia, China, India and Britain.

Hanafi said even though Indonesia is in the 12th place, Indonesia is still far behind the top five countries in terms of military quality. Therefore, improvement must be done through modernization of primary weaponry defense system and strengthening of defense strategy.

He explained that the strengthening of defense strategy is in line with President Joko Widodo and TNI commander Gatot Nurmantyo’s vision that emphasizes land and sea border control.

“Besides that, we need to modernize other equipment, such as radar to safeguard Indonesia’s airspace, including taking over Indonesia’s flight information region that is used by Singapore in northern Bintan Island,” said Hanafi.

*INEZ*

Indonesia Ranked 12th in Global Military Ranking Â  | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

Friday, 18 September, 2015 | 08:44 WIB
*PNG Army Freed Two Indonesian Hostages *




Regional Military Commander XVII/Cenderawasih, Major General Hinsa Siburian (2nd left) in Timika, Papua. ANTARA/Spedy Paereng

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Cendrawasih Military Commander Major General Hinsa Siburian confirmed on Friday, September 18, that both Indonesian citizens who was held hostage by a group of armed separatists in Papua have been freed by the Papua New Guinean (PNG) army.

“The PNG army succeeded in freeing the hostages and now they are in Vanimo, Sandaun Province capital," said Cendrawasih Military Commander Major General Siburian on Friday.

The two-star general told Antara News Agency from Karubaga, capital of Tolikara, that the two hostages in good condition. "More importantly, the two hostages have been released unharmed," said Major General Siburian.

The two Indonesians were taken hostage by armed groups since September 9, Sudirman and Badar, were both woodcutters. In addition to kidnapping the two Indonesians, the gunmen also shot two others, in Skopro village, Arso Timur District, Keerom.

*ANTARA*

PNG Army Freed Two Indonesian Hostages Â  | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal


Friday, 18 September, 2015 | 09:30 WIB
*TNI Deploys Peacekeeping Mission Troops to Mali*




Indonesian peacekeeping troops illustration. Tempo/Dian Triyuli Handoko

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- The Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) Headquarters will send 140 joint troops to Mali consisting of 121 army soldiers and 19 air force soldiers. “The deployment of troops is for UN peace keeing mission,” said Chief of Staff Air Marshal Dede Rusamsi in a press release on Thursday, September 17.

TNI will also deploy three MI-17 helicopters to Mali. According to the plan, 140 troops led by Lt. Col. Zulfirman Chaniago will depart on Friday, while the three helicopters will be deployed to Mali on September 23. The troops and helicopters will be on duty in Mali for one year.

According to Dede, the TNI helicopter task force will maintain peace in Mali which has worsened in the last few years. Mali has been marred with crises in politics, security, social cohesion, discrimination and internal disputes. “In accordance with UN Security Council Resolution 2164 in 2014, the mission of TNI helicopter task force is to ensure security, stability and protection of civilians as well as support national political dialogue and reconciliation,” said Dede.

Representing TNI commander, Dede asked the troops to carry out their task professionally and in accordance with the rules of engagement that have been determined by UN integration command.

“Don’t forget to carry out helicopter maintenance according to the procedure. The helicopters and the personnel must not be forced beyond their limit in carrying out their tasks,” he said.

*INDRA WIJAYA*

TNI Deploys Peacekeeping Mission Troops to Mali | International | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Panser Yonmek
Credit in pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sail Tomini 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Grob Prepare for HUT TNI 70
Credit to ferdian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*Ministry to set up paramilitary force in border areas*
Nani Afrida, The Jakarta Post, Natuna, Riau Islands | National | Thu, September 17 2015, 4:57 PM

Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu revealed on Wednesday a government plan to hold military training for civilians living in border areas. Such training would allow them to join in efforts to maintain the country’s territorial sovereignty.

“If the country faces serious threats, people should assist the military to protect the country. It is impossible for the military to protect the country without getting any support from the people,” Ryamizard told reporters on the sidelines of his visit to Natuna, Riau Islands.

He said that people in places like Natuna would be given priority in the military training program.

“[Natuna] is situated on our outer border area. Natuna’s residents should be trained [how to protect their country] and they should know about war,” he said, adding that the military training program could start next year.

Natuna, located between Malaysia and Kalimantan, is part of the Riau Islands Province. It has 154 islands, of which only 27 are inhabited. The 27 islands are home to 85,000 residents, comprising 50,000 adults.

Currently, at least 300 military personnel from the Army and Navy are guarding Natuna, which is also located near the disputed South China Sea.

Ryamizard said that because Natuna was very important to Indonesia, protecting the area was a priority for the government.

“We will hold military training for the adults. There will be a paramilitary group here,” Ryamizard said.

Besides Natuna, the government plans to implement a similar program in other border areas such as Merauke, Maluku, and in the border areas of Sulawesi and Kalimantan.

The regent of Natuna, Ilyas Sabli, welcomed the plan, saying that the people on the island had in fact sought for the opportunity to form a paramilitary group.

“We need the skills because we live in a border area. We also want to protect our land. When the military needs us, we will be ready,” Ilyas said on Wednesday.

Ryamizard said that the military would train civilians in the border areas, although there was no plan to distribute weapons to them.

“It is just training. We will not allow them to keep weapons,” Ryamizard said.

Earlier this year, Ryamizard said that he planned to enlist at least 100 million reservists who could be deployed to defend the country. The recruitment plan was also aimed at rekindling a sense of nationalism, especially among the country’s younger generation.

The plan to involve civilians to back up the military is not a new idea. The government has pushed the House of Representatives to pass a military reservist bill.

According to the draft bill, citizens who are older than 18 would be obliged to participate in five years of military duty under the condition that they pass a number of tests. Furthermore, citizens could be called on until the age of 45. 

If a citizen refuses to take part, they could be imprisoned for one to two years. 

Rights groups are strongly opposed to the proposal of mandatory military service, saying that the plan would compromise the capability of the Indonesian Military (TNI), and that training from the program could easily be abused by subversive organizations.

Ministry to set up paramilitary force in border areas | The Jakarta Post



*Indonesia to increase number of warships in Natuna*
treeangle.co.id (subscription) - ‎Sep 16, 2015‎

Treeangle.co.id - NATUNA - Indonesia will increase the number of warships and warplanes to patrol and secure the Natuna waters in view of the South China Sea conflict.

Indonesia to increase number of warships in Natuna | Treeangle.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Yonmek in action
Credit in pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

Kemana tuh thread sticky tetangga sebelah? Di un-sticky karena anggotanya lelah dibully?  @Indos @pr1v4t33r


----------



## Indos

Bennedict said:


> Kemana tuh thread sticky tetangga sebelah? Di un-sticky karena anggotanya lelah dibully?  @Indos @pr1v4t33r



Enggak ada tuh yg di un-sticky, looks normal for me. Ada sih yg tiba-tiba jadi kurang aktif karena membernya banyak di ban dan member yg enggak suka treatment seperti itu jadi pada males datang.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bennedict said:


> Kemana tuh thread sticky tetangga sebelah? Di un-sticky karena anggotanya lelah dibully?  @Indos @pr1v4t33r





Indos said:


> Enggak ada tuh yg di un-sticky, looks normal for me. Ada sih yg tiba-tiba jadi kurang aktif karena membernya banyak di ban dan member yg enggak suka treatment seperti itu jadi pada males datang.



Mungkin @ Bennedict ignoring Viet, jadi threadnya gak tampil... soalnya dia thread starternya


----------



## Bennedict

X18 Tank Boat concept

credit to uploader











@pr1v4t33r sengaja di ignore lagian ribut mulu en rusuh sih haha, mereka pergi juga tuh lama-lama lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

*Indonesian navy orders 11 Panther copters to re-enact anti-submarine squadron*

English.news.cn 2015-09-16 21:44:57

JAKARTA, Sept. 16 (Xinhua) -- A senior officer of the Indonesian Navy said on Wednesday that it has ordered 11 Panther helicopters to re-enact its anti-submarine unit Squadron 100 which stopped the service in the late 1980s.

"The helicopters would be delivered gradually with four units to arrive by 2017," Navy spokesperson Rear Admiral M Zainuddin said.

Soon after the arrival of the helicopters, the squadron will be activated, he said, adding that the contract to acquire those helicopters has been approved by government and the producer.

Squadron 100 was once regarded as one of the most powerful military units in the world in the 1960s.

The Eurocopter SA 565 Panther helicopter is designed to carry out a wide range of military operations that include combat assault, fire support, anti-submarine warfare, anti-surface warfare, search and rescue and medical evacuation.

The naval variant of SA 565 Panther now serves navies of the United Arab Emirates, Mexico, China, Bulgaria and France.

*Zainuddin said that the Navy is also expecting the arrival of six submarines - three Chang Bogo-class and three Kilo-class.* The first three are scheduled to be delivered in 2017.
---
Another Kilo-class rumor surfaced again.

_Old news and rumor raised again, in 2007-2010's Indonesian Navy Chief stated that Indonesia will acquire 10 secondhand Kilo-class under $1 Billion arms package from Russia. This statement lead to many concern and pressure from many neighboring countries. The plan cancelled and the SU-30MK/MK2 and several BMP-3's procured instead of Kilo._

--


> Indonesia-Russia submarine Deal Raises Concern
> Voice of America (VOA) ^ | 11th September 2007 | Chad Bouchard
> Posted on 9/11/2007, 11:25:44
> 
> *Indonesia has signed a $1 billion arms package to update its crumbling military*. The agreement with Russia includes contracts for* two submarines and contains an option to purchase up to eight more over the next 15 years*. As Chad Bouchard reports from Jakarta, *that plan is raising concerns among other Pacific nations.*
> 
> Under the turbid waters of the Western Pacific, a quiet arms race is threatening to upset the fragile balance of power between nations.
> 
> Military analysts say Indonesia's deal with Russia last week, which included two of Russia's famously stealthy Kilo-class submarines, is the latest development in an ongoing underwater arms race across the region.
> 
> Andrew Davies is the author of The Enemy Below, a report published by the Australian Strategic Policy Institute think-tank. He predicts increasing underwater traffic could lead to a serious international incident.
> 
> "When you have submarine operations, especially if people go and operate in other people's sovereign waters, you have one little accident, you know a submarine bumps into a ship or something like that - and these things do happen; even US submarines bump into ships occasionally, you're setting yourself up for a very significant diplomatic issue, especially if the two countries happen to not like one another," he noted.
> 
> *Japan has asked Indonesia to explain why it needs so much firepower under the sea.*
> 
> Designed mainly for use against commercial ships and combat against enemy submarines in shallow waters, the Kilo-class 636 is one of the world's most advanced diesel-engine vessels.
> 
> The US Navy has nicknamed it the "black hole" because its engine is so quiet it can slip in and out of detection.
> 
> Davies says that kind of equipment makes neighboring countries very nervous.
> 
> "The nature of submarines is that people are deeply suspicious of them, and while international law says that if you're in someone else's waters you have to transit on the surface - but that's more honored on the bridge than on the observance, I'd suggest," he said.
> 
> Indonesia says it needs to expand its submarine fleet, as part of an effort to modernize the country's military equipment, which has suffered under a floundering economy.
> 
> Earlier this year the country's Minister of Defense struggled to get half of his budget funded.
> 
> The new line of credit with Russia will provide more flexibility.
> 
> Indonesia currently operates two outdated German submarines, which it purchased in the early 1980s.
> 
> Indonesia's spokesman for the military, Rear Admiral Sunarto Sjoekronoputro, says increasing naval power is critical for a country of about 17,000 islands.
> 
> He says in order to secure the country's maritime borders and preserve Indonesia's sovereignty, two outdated submarines are not enough.
> 
> *Sunarto says neighboring countries should not feel threatened by Indonesia's expanding submarine fleet, just as Indonesia does not feel threatened by expanding fleets in Singapore, Malaysia and Australia.*
> 
> He says Indonesia is confident they can work out their disputes diplomatically, but also wants to be able to back up its agreements.
> 
> By 2016, Singapore plans to have a total of six submarines, and Australia will upgrade its half-dozen more robust Collins-class vessels.
> 
> Indonesia's deal with Russia is also seen as part of efforts to lessen dependence on the U.S. as its chief military supplier. Washington imposed an arms embargo on Indonesia in 1999 over human rights concerns in the country's former province of East Timor. Sanctions were extended in 2002 over the murders of two American teachers at the Freeport copper and gold mine in Papua.
> 
> Kusnanto Anggoro, a political and military affairs analyst with Jakarta's Centre for Strategic International Studies, says *Russia's arms package comes with no strings attached.*
> 
> "That is basically a diversification of the defense resources, especially because of the problems that we've had, with the West," noted Kusnanto, "especially the U.S., during the last couple of years. It's improving but at least Indonesia has to show that it has an alternative source for defense."
> 
> He adds that Indonesia should make it clear to neighboring countries that the military upgrade is not meant as a threat.
> 
> "The new defense instruments - the weaponry and so on - is basically for something like defensive purposes, not for the offense," he said. "So, we need, of course, within the context of other Southeast Asian countries, to build more sort of confidence and trust building."
> 
> *Defense advisers in Australia are concerned that their country's regional naval superiority is under attack.*
> 
> Though Australia's Collins-class subs are considered superior even to the Kilo-class vessels Indonesia has on order, Australia lacks the equipment needed to track and detect subs at sea.
> 
> *Andrew Davies says Russia's deal with Indonesia should alarm military planners in Australia*.
> 
> "I think Australia's ability to operate against submarines is very poor at the moment," Davies said. "We're about to build some new warships and we're getting to a critical point where we have to make some decisions about our naval helicopters. And I think we have to focus on anti-submarine capabilities in both of those things. We haven't done anything for the last 20 years. Literally nothing."
> 
> Davies says China's increasing naval power may be fueling the undersea arms race.
> 
> American intelligence officials report that China plans to build five long-range boats capable of firing nuclear missiles with multiple warheads at sea.
> 
> With strategically significant waters surrounding the archipelago nation, Indonesia may be in the middle of what some are calling a new arms race in Asia.
> 
> http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-.../1894711/posts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bennedict said:


> @pr1v4t33r sengaja di ignore lagian ribut mulu en rusuh sih haha, mereka pergi juga tuh lama-lama lol



Iya, sudah saya duga.


----------



## Nike

Indonesian design
















jungle warriors

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Identify vessel


----------



## cnleio

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Identify vessel
> View attachment 258468


China 054A-class FFG, behind it is S.Korea KDX-II DDG ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sail Tomini 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

===================================================================

*



*

*Indonesian, Thai Armed Forces Gather for Ninth Joint Defense Meeting*





*
Jakarta. *Top officials fromIndonesian and Thai security forces gathered in Thailand on Thursday for the ninth Thailand-Indonesia High Level Committee to discuss bilateral, military ties between the two Southeast Asian nations.

This year's installment of the annual reciprocal meeting took place at the Royal Thai Armed Forces (RTARF) Headquarters in Thailand and was lead by Indonesian Military (TNI) Chief Lt. Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo and his Thai counterpart, Chief of the Defense Forces Gen. Worapong Sanganetra.

*The meeting's agenda covered an array of collaborations between the two armed forces, including the Joint Intelligence Sub-Committee, Joint Coordinated Operations and Exercises Sub-Committee and Joint Education and Training Sub-Committee (JETSC).*

"There are regions in both countries where security is still an issue. This gives us the opportunity to conduct joint training programs and enhance our interoperability in eliminating terror threats," Nurmantyo said.

The TNI chief was accompanied by a slew of high-ranking officials, including Indonesian Ambassador to Thailand Lutfi Rauf, army Deputy Chief of Staff Lt. Gen. M. Erwin Syafitri, air force Deputy Chief of Staff Vice Marshal Bagus Puruhito and the Defense Ministry's director general for defense strategy Yoedhi Swastanto.

A bomb tore through a busy Bangkok tourist area on Aug. 17, killing more than 20 people, including one Indonesian national. The incident is believed to be an international terror plot conceived by sympathizers of Uighur Muslims.

Indonesian, Thai Armed Forces Gather for Ninth Joint Defense Meeting | Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian military industry prowess is at start credit due to pengamat.liar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

More photos from sail tomini
Credit to ori photografer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Minister of Defense Review Border Security Post in Natuna and Sekatung Island near the South China Sea*





"Defense ministry will put the fighter here (Natuna) and battleships here and radar more recent than that now and then drone ", said the minister during a working visit to the island of Natuna, Riau Islands, Wednesday (16/9).





Visits were conducted over two days is intended to review and look to see firsthand how the condition of Natuna Island especially national defense infrastructure that will be as an ingredient in making a national defense policy, especially in border areas and the outer islands.





Sekatung Island, Defence Secretary had the opportunity to give guidance to 20 Army personnel consisting of 10 Soldiers Marines Marine Brigade 8 Brandan Medan and 10 Army Infantry Soldiers from Battalion 134 Reader Batam.





In addition, to strengthen the country's defense in the Natuna, Ministry of Defense also plans to will provide knowledge provisioning Natuna to residents which are 85.000 people that have a love of country. "In this border area. People of Natuna must first be equipped to defend the country and be the people who are trained and militant people", he added.

Sekatung Island is an island leading bordering Vietnam and adjacent to the South China Sea. Administratively, the island Sekatung entered in the District of Sea Island, Natuna, Riau Islands Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Sail tomini 2015
Credit to ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KEGIATAN UJI COBA RANPUR MULTIGUNA 4X4 PENDOBRAK PRODUK PT. PINDAD (PERSERO)
foto oleh: Ditpalad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Brimob personnel, guarding Grasberg Mine, Papua


----------



## MarveL

kemaren yang turun langsung pangab yah..., penasaran profil tentara png kaya apa yah? belum pernah denger.










_XVII Cenderawasih Commander Major General Hinsa Siburian (left) received the two Indonesian hostages at the zero zone at the Indonesia-PNG border, September 18, 2015. The two hostages, Badar and Sudirman were kidnapped since September 12, and was taken across the border to PNG. ANTARA/Evarukdijati_

MONDAY, 21 SEPTEMBER, 2015 | 06:34 WIB
*Seven Hostage Takers Arrested by PNG Military*

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jayapura* - Commander of XVII Cenderawasih military region, Major General Hinsa Siburian, said on Sunday, September 20, that the Papua New Guinea Defense Forces have arrested seven people who have recently taken hostage two Indonesian citizens.

"Based on the report that I received seven members of the group that has taken hostage two Indonesian citizens have been held by the PNG army," he told Antara News Agency.

He said the seven were arrested during the operation to free the hostages carried out by the PNG army. He added that there was no complete report about the process of the arrest and holding of the hostage takers because it was the PNG army’s affairs.

The hostage taking problem had been settled without any barter or payment being involved, General Siburian said. He expressed appreciation to the efforts that have been made by the PNG government and army to release the hostages safely.

He admitted *that the Indonesian military has actually prepared an anti-terror unit to free the hostages.*

*The anti-terror team consisting 50 members would be sent to free the hostages but because the location of the hostage taking is in PNG they had so far only stood by to wait for orders, he said.*

Two Indonesian citizens were freed by the PNG army last Friday, September 18, after being held hostage since September 12.

Seven Hostage Takers Arrested by PNG Military | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

YONMEK Aceh in action
Credit to syahridinata







Drift

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sail Tomini 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia`s Defense Ministry to focus on improving infrastructure in Natuna*
Senin, 21 September 2015 18:42 WIB | 546 Views






Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Ministry of Defense will give priority to improving infrastructure in Natuna since the island is adjacent to the South China Sea. 

"The purchase of aircraft has not been a priority. We will delay the purchase of the primary weapons defense system (Alutsista) in 2016. However, we will allocate funds for improving infrastructure in Natuna," Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu stated on the sidelines of a meeting with the House of Representatives Commission I here on Monday.

Ryacudu noted that countries such as the United States and China were currently fighting over territory in the South China Sea. 

He remarked that Indonesia shared good relations with the United States and China. 

However, when matters escalate over the South China Sea, Indonesia should not remain silent.

Ryacudu opined that the runway at Natuna cannot be used for warplanes but only for transport aircraft.

In addition, the ports in the region are not in a condition to be used by warships.

"The damaged runway can ruin the engine of a warplane," he remarked.

The lights and radar at the runway will be upgraded. The drones will also be deployed, so that the soldiers will be able to monitor a distance of up to 60 kilometers.

Earlier, Indonesia had decided to increase the number of warships and warplanes to patrol and secure the Natuna waters in view of the South China Sea conflict.

"We will reinforce Natuna by deploying personnel from the Army, the Navy, and the Air Force," Defense Minister Ryacudu said here on Wednesday.

According to the minister, the Alutsista at Natuna should be reinforced since the island is immediately adjacent to the South China Sea.

"The security arrangements must be tightened to avoid any conflict," he remarked.

"Tensions are still ongoing between China and some ASEAN countries (Malaysia, Vietnam, and the Philippines) in the South China Sea," he pointed out.

Enhanced security will ensure safety and offer a sense of security to the people working to develop the economic sectors.

He pointed out that the ministry will coordinate with the military to install the Alutsista in Natuna. 

"To secure Natuna, Indonesia will deploy four fighter aircraft, three corvettes, five patrol boats, and drones," he stated.

"The warships and patrol boats should help combat illegal fishing in Natuna waters. We will secure it by all means," he affirmed.

The Indonesian military will also deploy two thousand personnel to guard the waters of Natuna, Riau Islands, according to Defense Minister Ryacudu.

"The number of military personnel will be increased," Ryacudu noted.

The military personnel will be from the Air Forces Special Forces (Paskhas), the Indonesian Marine Corps, and the Armys Raiders.

"Natuna will be protected by a company of the Paskhas along with two companies of the Marine Corps and the Armys Raiders," he remarked.(*) 

Indonesia`s Defense Ministry to focus on improving infrastructure in Natuna - ANTARA News

*Defense minister to discuss Sukhoi su-35 purchase immediately*
Senin, 21 September 2015 21:26 WIB | 311 Views





Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said here on Monday he would meet with Russian representatives this month end to discuss the planned purchase of Sukhoi SU-35 aircraft.

"We have not yet met (with the Russian representatives). It (the meeting) is planned at the end of this month," he said while speaking at the House Commission I meeting room.

He said he had received direct instructions from President Joko Widodo about purchasing this fighter jet.

He said the air force has so far used F-5 Tiger which is now already 40 years old.

"This will be used to replace the F-5 aircraft which is now 40 years old and even pilots are apprehensive about flying it," he said.

He said the government would not buy an entire squadron all at once but would do so in stages.

He said Indonesia plans to first buy half a squadron. "It (the move) has been processed by the government, as instructed by the President."

Mahfudz Siddiq, the chairman of House Commission I, who also oversees, among other areas, defense matters, said F-5 was no longer being used in many countries and cited the case of Taiwan which stopped using it two years back.

He said Indonesias F-5 squadron has indeed become old and it was time to replace these aircraft. "The Defense Forces Commander wished that the purchase could be accomplished in its entirety."

The politician from the Prosperous Justice Party (PKS) said Indonesia needed to take a leap to modernize its main defense system equipment with one that could prove to be a deterrent effect in the region, such as the Sukhoi SU-35.(*) 

Defense minister to discuss Sukhoi su-35 purchase immediately - ANTARA News


----------



## MarveL

_





Air Platforms_
*Indonesia plans to bolster Natuna Islands with UAVs, additional personnel*
*
Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
16 September 2015





_The Wulung UAV on show at the Indodefence 2014 exhibition in Jakarta. Source: IHS/Patrick Allen_

The Indonesian Armed Forces (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - TNI) plans to deploy unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) and at least 2,000 additional personnel in the Natuna Islands region, defence minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said on 16 September.

The minister made the comments during a visit to the Ranai airbase on Riau Island and a TNI outpost on Sekatung Island. "The drones will have forward surveillance capability of between 40 km to 50 km," said Ryacudu. "These will be the eyes and ears for our personnel on Natuna and Jakarta," he added. No timeline or further details of the planned deployments and equipment were given.

Riau and Sekatung islands are part of the Natuna Islands that lie on Indonesia's maritime borders with Brunei, Malaysia, and Vietnam at the southern tip of the South China Sea.

Besides the deployment of UAVs and additional personnel, Ryacudu also reiterated the government's plans to upgrade the airbase and runway at Ranai so it can be used by the Indonesian Air Force's (TNI-Angkatan Udara - TNI-AU's) Sukhoi Su-27 and Su-30 fighter aircraft, and the Indonesian Army's Boeing AH-64E Apache attack helicopters.

The air defence radar on Riau Island will also be replaced, said the minister. _IHS Jane's_ understands from TNI-AU sources that the air defence system currently employed on the airbase at Ranai is a single mobile TRS 2215 three-dimensional radar system. No details on its replacement are currently available.

Indonesia plans to bolster Natuna Islands with UAVs, additional personnel - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakarta Looks to Moscow for Planned Submarine Purchase 

Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu says the government will prioritize purchasing new submarines over fighters jets — and that it intends to buy them from Russia.






“The president has ordered the new purchase. Rather than buying 10 secondhand units [of submarines], it is better to purchase five new ones instead,” Ryamizard said in Jakarta on Monday after a closed-door meeting with legislators.

He added that Russian submarines would likely be chosen based on several considerations.

read more:_ Jakarta Looks to Moscow for Planned Submarine Purchase | Jakarta Globe_

so we will get 3 improved cang bogo + 5 kilo class + a squadron SU35 for high profile defense import

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> YONMEK Aceh in action
> Credit to syahridinata
> View attachment 259034
> View attachment 259036
> 
> Drift
> View attachment 259037


It looks like Raider not Yonmek bro, Mechanized Infantry dont have Air-Mobile capability and that 50 Cal Browning machine gun + K7 SMG its Raider property not Yonmek.
Anoa Yonmek juga pakenya 7,62mm LMG, Anoa Yonkav pake CIS 50 Cal.


----------



## prima99

pr1v4t33r said:


> Jakarta Looks to Moscow for Planned Submarine Purchase
> 
> Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu says the government will prioritize purchasing new submarines over fighters jets — and that it intends to buy them from Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The president has ordered the new purchase. Rather than buying 10 secondhand units [of submarines], it is better to purchase five new ones instead,” Ryamizard said in Jakarta on Monday after a closed-door meeting with legislators.
> 
> He added that Russian submarines would likely be chosen based on several considerations.
> 
> read more:_ Jakarta Looks to Moscow for Planned Submarine Purchase | Jakarta Globe_
> 
> so we will get 3 improved cang bogo + 5 kilo class + a squadron SU35 for high profile defense import



so this was the reason for the delay of KFX/IFX project. not bad at all, but how long would the delay takes time though?


----------



## 21 Dec 2012

prima99 said:


> so this


what?


----------



## prima99

21 Dec 2012 said:


> what?



the hell you're quoting me for?


----------



## 21 Dec 2012

prima99 said:


> the hell you're quoting me for?


what was this was the reason for the delay of KFX/IFX project.


----------



## NEKONEKO

why indonesia wont buy another changbogo subs, instead buy kilo? from the news i heard that indonesia can build changbogo subs locally in the future? is that because indonesian doctrine to have diffrent kind of arsenal like western and eastern? or..... you know, because it was ''kilo subs'' 



hello all, my first appearance here, please be gentle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prima99

21 Dec 2012 said:


> what was this was the reason for the delay of KFX/IFX project.



read this only if you understand Indonesian language

Proyek Pesawat Tempur RI-Korsel Ditunda, Menhan: Dana Investasi



jek_sperrow said:


> why indonesia wont buy another changbogo subs, instead buy kilo? from the news i heard that indonesia can build changbogo subs locally in the future? is that because indonesian doctrine to have diffrent kind of arsenal like western and eastern? or..... you know, because it was ''kilo subs''
> 
> 
> 
> hello all, my first appearance here, please be gentle



we already bought chang bogo class long time ago. we're just waiting for it to be compensated. the Kilo subs were planned to be purchased just recently. 

nah, we are diversifying our arsenal weapons. being dependant on one country is bad for the military


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Defends its Foreign Policy Record under Jokowi

_Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi dismisses criticism of Jakarta’s ‘narrow nationalism’ in a key speech in Washington._







_Indonesia’s foreign minister staunchly defended the country’s foreign policy outlook Monday in a key speech in Washington, D.C., rejecting criticism of its narrow nationalism and stressing its important contributions regionally and globally._

Since President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo took office last November, Indonesia’s actions – including its relative neglect of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) and its decision to sink the fishing vessels of neighboring states to crack down on illegal fishing – had contributed to a perception among some that the country was becoming more inward-looking (See: “Is Indonesia Turning Away from ASEAN Under Jokowi?”).

But in an address to the United States-Indonesia Society (USINDO) Monday night ahead of Jokowi’s visit to Washington next month, Indonesian foreign minister Retno Marsudi dismissed these worries of a “narrow nationalism” and a “U-turn” in Indonesian foreign policy.

“On the contrary, eleven months on, Indonesia’s engagement with the international community is even stronger. Indonesia [continues] to have rock-solid commitment and take a proactive approach to bilateral, regional as well as global affairs,” Marsudi said.

Over the past year, Marsudi argued, Indonesia has strengthened bilateral ties with countries around the world, with more than 100 bilateral meetings and dozens of working bilateral visits being conducted at the president as well as the foreign minister level.

Regionally, she noted that the Jokowi administration had begun implementing plans to elevate Indonesia’s engagement in the Pacific by assuming associate membership in the Melanesian Spearhead Group and the chairmanship of the Indian Ocean Rim Association (IORA), which will take off next month with the first ministerial meeting in Padang city in West Sumatra.

Notably, however, her entire speech did not include a single reference to ASEAN.

Beyond the Asia-Pacific, Indonesia had also hosted over 110 countries at the Asia-Africa Conference last April and has begun discussions with Gulf countries regarding strategic cooperation between Jakarta and the members of the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) (See: “Did Indonesia Revive the Asia-Africa Strategic Partnership?”).

“I have every confidence that those active foreign policies are not depicting self-centered and self-serving interests,” she said.

Indonesia has also enhanced, rather than lessened its contribution to tackling shared regional and global challenges, Marsudi said. Regionally, she pointed to Indonesia’s assistance to Vanuatu following Typhoon Pam, its dispatch of medicine and other supplies to Nepal following a deadly earthquake, and its sheltering of thousands of illegal migrants in Aceh and North Sumatra.

Globally, she added, Indonesia continues to promote Islam as a peaceful and compassionate religion in the face of the radicalism of the Islamic State (IS). The Southeast Asian state also plans to expand its contribution to United Nations peacekeeping and to continue to raise awareness on the Law of the Sea amid the simmering South China Sea disputes, including by hosting regional workshops on the subject (See: “No, Indonesia’s South China Sea Approach Has Not Changed”).

“So by mentioning all these activities, I believe that everyone here will see eye to eye that those actions are evidently not reflecting a narrow nationalism,” she said.

Despite these continuities in Indonesia’s international engagement, she did repeat the familiar refrain that Indonesian foreign policy under Jokowi was more results-driven and people-oriented (See: “The Trouble with Indonesia’s Foreign Policy Priorities under Jokowi”).

“What has changed, however, is that today, Indonesia wants its foreign policy to bring as much possible tangible results that can be felt by everyday Indonesians. Indonesian foreign policy serves the immediate needs of our national interests; the needs of the Indonesian people,” she said.

Marsudi’s remarks came after her meeting with U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry, where they both announced the dates of Jokowi’s visit to the United States from October 26 to 28.

_Indonesia Defends its Foreign Policy Record under Jokowi | The Diplomat_





jek_sperrow said:


> hello all, my first appearance here, please be gentle



Welcome aboard! comrade..


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> It looks like Raider not Yonmek bro, Mechanized Infantry dont have Air-Mobile capability and that 50 Cal Browning machine gun + K7 SMG its Raider property not Yonmek.
> Anoa Yonmek juga pakenya 7,62mm LMG, Anoa Yonkav pake CIS 50 Cal.



Thanks for correct bro...

My bad



jek_sperrow said:


> why indonesia wont buy another changbogo subs, instead buy kilo? from the news i heard that indonesia can build changbogo subs locally in the future? is that because indonesian doctrine to have diffrent kind of arsenal like western and eastern? or..... you know, because it was ''kilo subs''
> 
> 
> 
> hello all, my first appearance here, please be gentle



Welcome to the party

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Firing trial, Caesar Nexter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

965 unit truck Isuzu NPS 75 150PS pesanan TNI telah selesai di produksi oleh PT Isuzu Astra Motor Indonesia. Di dukung dengan Mesin 4HK1-TCN, Direct Injection, OHC, Intercooled Turbo 150 PS/ 2006 RPM, 5.193 cc handling 4 x 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Asia Pacific
*PT Pindad, BAE Systems sign agreement to explore cyber collaboration*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
21 September 2015

Indonesia's state-owned PT Pindad and BAE Systems have signed a deal to explore opportunities for industrial collaboration, the UK-headquartered company confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ on 22 September.

The memorandum of understanding (MoU), which was signed at the DSEI 2015 defence exhibition in London, facilitates potential co-operation on each company's defence products and the development in Indonesia of cyber-security capabilities.

"The MoU is a framework agreement allowing both companies to explore opportunities for co-operation across the range of BAE Systems and PT Pindad's products and to support PT Pindad's intent to establish a cyber capability," said a BAE Systems spokesperson.

BAE Systems did not elaborate on the scope of the potential collaboration but PT Pindad specialises in land systems products, including firearms, munitions and military vehicles such as the 4x4 Komodo and the 6x6 Anoa armoured personnel carriers.

PT Pindad, BAE Systems sign agreement to explore cyber collaboration - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Top military award for Indonesia's former defence chief*




President Tony Tan Keng Yam congratulating former Commander-in-Chief of the Indonesian National Defence Forces, General (GEN) (Rtd) Moeldoko, after conferring the Distinguished Service Order (Military) on him at the Istana this afternoon.

Photo: MINDEF

SINGAPORE - The former Commander-in-Chief of the Indonesian National Defence Forces (TNI), General (Gen) (Ret) Moeldoko, was conferred Singapore's highest military award by President Tony Tan Keng Yam on Tuesday.

Gen (Ret) Moeldoko was presented the Darjah Utama Bakti Cemerlang (Tentera), known as the Distinguished Service Order (Military), at the Istana. The award recognises his role in forging good ties between the two countries' defence forces when he held his post from September 2013 to July 2015.

His three-day visit to Singapore, which ends on Tuesday, "underscores the close and long-standing defence relations between Singapore and Indonesia", the Ministry of Defence (Mindef) said in a statement.

Under his leadership, the TNI and Singapore Armed Forces participated in various multilateral meetings and operations, such as the Malacca Strait Patrols, the ASEAN Defence Ministers' Meeting (ADMM)-Plus CounterTerrorism Exercise and the ADMM-Plus Maritime Security Field Training Exercise. They also conducted regular bilateral exercises and professional exchanges.

During his visit, Gen (Ret) Moeldoko also called on Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong at the Istana on Monday, as well as Defence Minister Ng Eng Hen and Chief of Defence Force Major-General (MG) Perry Lim on Tuesday at Mindef.

- See more at: Top military award for Indonesia's former defence chief, AsiaOne Singapore News


----------



## Indos

Intermezzo.............

*Indonesian Police Women*

Non Hijab and with Hijab






Nina Octaviana (Police Special Force)

On duty





Off duty


----------



## CountStrike

*AS Tolak Transfer Teknologi Utama Bagi Proyek KFX*

Pemerintah AS menolak 4 jenis transfer teknologi utama yang seharusnya dilakukan oleh perusahaan AS, Lockheed Martin kepada militer Korea Selatan terkait impor jet tempur generasi berikutnya F-35.

Menurut anggota Partai Aliansi Politik Baru untuk Demokrasi-NPAD, Ahn Gyu-baek, AS menolak transfer 4 jenis teknologi terkait radar AESA dari 25 jenis teknologi yang disepakati saat otoritas militer Korea Selatan membeli jet tempur F-35. 

Ketua Badan Administrasi Program Akuisisi Pertahanan Korea Selatan, Jang Myung-jin menyatakan di dalam audit dan inspeksi parlemen tgl. 17 September lalu bahwa pihaknya sedang mengembangkan teknologi terkait dalam negeri dan melalui kerjasama internasional karena AS menolak transfer teknologi.

Ditambahkannya, isi kontrak dengan AS tidak dipenuhi, namun tidak ada cara yang memberi sanksi kepada Lockheed Martin karena AS tidak memberi persetujuan.
Politik/Warta Berita/Warta Berita/KBS World Radio

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

CountStrike said:


> *AS Tolak Transfer Teknologi Utama Bagi Proyek KFX*
> 
> Pemerintah AS menolak 4 jenis transfer teknologi utama yang seharusnya dilakukan oleh perusahaan AS, Lockheed Martin kepada militer Korea Selatan terkait impor jet tempur generasi berikutnya F-35.
> 
> Menurut anggota Partai Aliansi Politik Baru untuk Demokrasi-NPAD, Ahn Gyu-baek, AS menolak transfer 4 jenis teknologi terkait radar AESA dari 25 jenis teknologi yang disepakati saat otoritas militer Korea Selatan membeli jet tempur F-35.
> 
> Ketua Badan Administrasi Program Akuisisi Pertahanan Korea Selatan, Jang Myung-jin menyatakan di dalam audit dan inspeksi parlemen tgl. 17 September lalu bahwa pihaknya sedang mengembangkan teknologi terkait dalam negeri dan melalui kerjasama internasional karena AS menolak transfer teknologi.
> 
> Ditambahkannya, isi kontrak dengan AS tidak dipenuhi, namun tidak ada cara yang memberi sanksi kepada Lockheed Martin karena AS tidak memberi persetujuan.
> Politik/Warta Berita/Warta Berita/KBS World Radio



Please translate bro before posting in here....

Relevant to the News, South Korea can stop buying F-35 since USA doesnt keep his promise in Technology Transfer from Locked Martin into South Korea in KFX/IFX program.


----------



## prima99

CountStrike said:


> *AS Tolak Transfer Teknologi Utama Bagi Proyek KFX*
> 
> Pemerintah AS menolak 4 jenis transfer teknologi utama yang seharusnya dilakukan oleh perusahaan AS, Lockheed Martin kepada militer Korea Selatan terkait impor jet tempur generasi berikutnya F-35.
> 
> Menurut anggota Partai Aliansi Politik Baru untuk Demokrasi-NPAD, Ahn Gyu-baek, AS menolak transfer 4 jenis teknologi terkait radar AESA dari 25 jenis teknologi yang disepakati saat otoritas militer Korea Selatan membeli jet tempur F-35.
> 
> Ketua Badan Administrasi Program Akuisisi Pertahanan Korea Selatan, Jang Myung-jin menyatakan di dalam audit dan inspeksi parlemen tgl. 17 September lalu bahwa pihaknya sedang mengembangkan teknologi terkait dalam negeri dan melalui kerjasama internasional karena AS menolak transfer teknologi.
> 
> Ditambahkannya, isi kontrak dengan AS tidak dipenuhi, namun tidak ada cara yang memberi sanksi kepada Lockheed Martin karena AS tidak memberi persetujuan.
> Politik/Warta Berita/Warta Berita/KBS World Radio



damn straight! this is how i doubt the success of KFX/IFX project, all because of those Cheeseburger munching bastards. this really is a serious let down.. where is the Russian tech when we need them?



Indos said:


> Please translate bro before posting in here....



isn't it alright though? it's Indonesian Military News Thread afterall. besides it won't change much as they can google translate the link themselves


----------



## Indos

prima99 said:


> isn't it alright though? it's Indonesian Military News Thread afterall. besides it won't change much as they can google translate the link themselves



It is Pakistan Defense Forum. It is forum regulation.

As a new member here, you cannot criticize a TTA like me though....  (just humor mate, dont take it serious ... )


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Army Kostrad 1st Cavalry battalion during company level tactical maneuver training using F-101 Scorpion 90mm light tank and Alvis Stormer APC

photo credit : Lt. Ricky Adhityawan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prima99

Indos said:


> It is Pakistan Defense Forum. It is forum regulation.
> 
> As a new member here, you cannot criticize a TTA like me though....  (just humor mate, dont take it serious ... )



hahaha well okay then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

Indos said:


> Please translate bro before posting in here....
> 
> Relevant to the News, South Korea can stop buying F-35 since USA doesnt keep his promise in Technology Transfer from Locked Martin into South Korea in KFX/IFX program.


sory bro... 

This is related news maybe... fresh News 
*U.S. Refuses to Transfer Key Tech for Fighter Jet Project*
The U.S. has refused to transfer core technologies connected to the next-generation F-35 fighter jets to Korea, throwing plans to acquire 40 of them for the Air Force into disarray.

Lockheed Martin, the manufacturer, had agreed in negotiations in September last year to transfer the technologies to Korea. But U.S. government intervention means the entire project worth W20 trillion is up in the air (US$1=W1,177).





According to data New Politics Alliance for Democracy lawmaker Ahn Gyu-baek obtained from the Defense Acquisition Program Administration, the military signed the contract with Lockheed Martin last September to buy 40 F-35As for W7.34 trillion.

Lockheed Martin promised to provide Korea with technical assistance on 25 technologies, including the AESA radar. In the negotiations Lockheed Martin boasted that those technologies are worth several trillions of won. 

The AESA is a state-of-the-art radar with electronic warfare capabilities that can search and track targets more quickly and precisely than other existing radars. Korea wanted to deploy the next-generation fighter jets warfare-ready by 2025 with these technologies on board.

But the U.S. government did not approve the transfer of four of the 25 technologies for security reasons. DAPA reportedly locked horns with Lockheed Martin over these technologies until the last moment of negotiations.

Despite Lockheed Martin's breach of contract, DAPA has no effective means of calling it to account. Instead, it has decided to develop two technologies -- the AESA radar and the infrared search and track sensor -- on its own and the others in cooperation with a European firm.

But Ahn said it is by no means certain DAPA will succeed, and even if it does there could be compatibility problems with the American equipment. 
The Chosun Ilbo (English Edition): Daily News from Korea - U.S. Refuses to Transfer Key Tech for Fighter Jet Project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Fly with old aircraft fight with modern tactics 
Credit to chico

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesian sukhoi intercept us navy aircraft 




Jet Tempur TNI Cegat dan Usir Dua Pesawat Marinir Amerika - Tribun Kaltim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Industry
*NEC signs agreement to boost Indonesian cyber security*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
22 September 2015







Japan's NEC Corporation has signed an agreement with an Indonesian government agency to collaborate on developing cyber security capabilities in the southeast Asian nation.

NEC said work would be channelled through a memorandum of understanding signed on 22 September with the Ministry of Communication and Information Technology's security incident response team on internet infrastructure/co-ordination centre.

NEC said it would collaborate with the agency to design a "security operation centre" (SOC) that meets cyber security requirements of the Indonesian government and its respective bureaus.

Under the agreement NEC will also outline a plan for human resources development to support the SOC and explore opportunities to develop countermeasures against increasing instances of cyber attacks in Indonesia.

NEC signs agreement to boost Indonesian cyber security - IHS Jane's 360

_Marders in dragon snake formation_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Indonesian sukhoi intercept us navy aircraft
> Jet Tempur TNI Cegat dan Usir Dua Pesawat Marinir Amerika - Tribun Kaltim



2 Indonesian Airforce' Sukhoi fighter jet, intercept and repel 2 US marine' Super King Air UC-12F from Indonesian airspace for entering without proper permit. 


UN Pre Deployment Training

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

Good news for K/I-FX
Soldiering On: Air Force: 'Korea Will Be Able to Continue KF-X Project without 4 Core Techs from US' | BusinessKorea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

CountStrike said:


> Good news for K/I-FX
> Soldiering On: Air Force: 'Korea Will Be Able to Continue KF-X Project without 4 Core Techs from US' | BusinessKorea


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Go,move move move!
Credit in pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Friday, 25 September, 2015 | 08:32 WIB
*Indonesia`s Maritime Security, Key to Asia-Pacific Stability*




*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Retired Admiral Dr. Marsetio said with that with Indonesia`s geographical position, the country could give a big contribution of maritime security in the Asia Pacific region.

Indonesia's maritime security is a key to regional maritime stability, the former navy chief said in his presentation 'Regaining Indonesian Maritime Glory through World Maritime, Axis' in front of Indonesian community at the Indonesian embassy here.

Marsetio was in London to meet the secretary general of the International Maritime Organization (IMO) secretary general Koji Sekimizu to discuss Indonesian candidacy for IMO Council member.

Marsetio was on a working visit to London from Sept 20 to 25 as the country's special envoy to see the possibility of Indonesia regaining its seat at the IMO Council, Indonesian embassy spokesman Yudho Priambudi Asruchin said here on Thursday.

The admiral said Indonesia has to anticipate any possible threat from illegal foreign exploitation of the country natural wealth.

Therefore, Indonesia needs to have a strong navy to protect the sea wealth in its territory in line with the international regulations already ratified by the country, he said.

He said Indonesia is the world's largest archipelago recognized by the United Nations Convention on the Law of the sea (UNCLOS) 1982 with water territory of 5.8 million square kilometers or two third of the entire territorial areas of the country.

With such vast sea territory the country must have potential natural resources yet untapped in the sea, he said.

He said the government of President Joko Widodo is committed to regaining the country's past maritime glory by giving priority to maritime development with his sea toll concept.

Meanwhile, Indonesian Communications Attache in London Simson Sinaga said Marsetio also attended a symposium and diplomatic reception commemorating the World Maritime Day.



*ANTARA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Ask Indonesia to stop burning the forest
So much haze at singapore!!!


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Nabil365 said:


> Ask Indonesia to stop burning the forest
> So much haze at singapore!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Is the haze effecting the race.......








Nabil365 said:


> Ask Indonesia to stop burning the forest
> So much haze at singapore!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Not really


----------



## pr1v4t33r

OCEA Prepares Delivery of the Second Indonesian Oceanographic Vessel





_KRI Spica 934 oceanographic vessel (all photos : Mer et Marine)_

Floated by OCEA at Les Sables d'Olonne on August 3, the second Oceanographic vessel for the Indonesian Navy is completing its tests, while the manufacturer was training his crew which arrived in France last month.





As part of this sea trial test, the KRI Spica rebounded yesterday to Brest, and then return for its delivery. Expected in October departs to Indonesia and normally will arrive by November.





The OCEA 190 SC-WB type vessel has 60.1 meters long and 11.5 meters wide. This is the sistership of KRI Rigel, floated by OCEA in March and up to Jakarta on May 14 after traveling 8,300 miles.


_DEFENSE STUDIES: OCEA Prepares Delivery of the Second Indonesian Oceanographic Vessel_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


>



Culture thieves?  
Armed buddhiest?  



pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 260080
> 
> View attachment 260081
> 
> View attachment 260082


Hard work for sukhoi
Keep fight for the pilots
Good luck to All pilots and groundcrew



Nabil365 said:


> Ask Indonesia to stop burning the forest
> So much haze at singapore!!!



You got oxygen from us And now you got haze

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

Industry

*PT Pindad, BAE Systems sign agreement to explore cyber collaboration*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
21 September 2015






Indonesia's state-owned PT Pindad and BAE Systems have signed a deal to explore opportunities for industrial collaboration, the UK-headquartered company confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ on 22 September.

The memorandum of understanding (MoU), which was signed at the DSEI 2015 defence exhibition in London, facilitates potential co-operation on each company's defence products and the development in Indonesia of cyber-security capabilities.

"The MoU is a framework agreement allowing both companies to explore opportunities for co-operation across the range of BAE Systems and PT Pindad's products and to support PT Pindad's intent to establish a cyber capability," said a BAE Systems spokesperson.

BAE Systems did not elaborate on the scope of the potential collaboration but PT Pindad specialises in land systems products, including firearms, munitions and military vehicles such as the 4x4 Komodo and the 6x6 Anoa armoured personnel carriers.

PT Pindad, BAE Systems sign agreement to explore cyber collaboration - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 260253



Sudah saatnya dipisah bandaranya, terakhir naek batik air ke Jogja dipaksa muter dulu 1 jam sebelum turun, masih dipake TNI-AU buat latihan. Jam penerbangan berikutnya berantai kelabakan molor semua.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MarveL said:


> Sudah saatnya dipisah bandaranya, terakhir naek batik air ke Jogja dipaksa muter dulu 1 jam sebelum turun, masih dipake TNI-AU buat latihan. Jam penerbangan berikutnya berantai kelabakan molor semua.



Sepertinya, kedepan trendnya memang seperti itu. Akan ada pemisahan penggunaan bandara sipil & militer, tapi karena dana terbatas, jadi harus ada prioritas. Dimulai dari bandara2 super sibuk baru ke bandara yang kepadatannya lebih rendah..

Klo tdk salah budget hankam 2016 prioritas lebih banyak untuk pembangunan infrastruktur militer & perawatan/upgrade dibandingkan pengadaan persenjataan baru.

Contohnya di Natuna, 400M buat bangun infrastruktur militer, mengorbankan dana pengembangan IFX/KFX.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Yonif 142/ Kesatria Jaya: RI-PNG border patrol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Falcons,sukhois and jupiter are prepared for HUT TNI 70
Credit to mr.jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

at Hang Nadim international airport






*Indonesia, Iran agree to enhance bilateral cooperation*
Sabtu, 26 September 2015 02:20 WIB | 778 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Foreign Affairs Minister Retno Marsudi and her Iranian counterpart Mohammad Javad Zarif have agreed to enhance bilateral cooperation between Indonesia and Iran.

The Indonesian foreign minister took part in the bilateral meeting before attending a United Nations session in New York, according to a press release from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs received here on Friday. 

At the meeting, the two foreign ministers agreed to boost cooperation between Indonesia and Iran, including in the areas of trade, investment, and energy.

In addition, the Indonesian foreign minister will visit Iran in October. The visit is expected to increase bilateral cooperation between the two countries, considering the United Nations Security Councils approval to the Iran nuclear deal.

During the visit, the two foreign ministers will explore the establishment of a joint business council. 

"As a friendly country, Iran invited Indonesias foreign minister and its businessmen to Tehran as part of the efforts to strengthen cooperation and explore opportunities for increasing economic cooperation," Zarif emphasized.

The Iranian foreign minister also lauded Indonesias initiative to hold a meeting of key countries of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) to seek a peaceful resolution to the conflicts in Middle East.

Minister Zarif pointed out that Iran considered lending support to Indonesia to become a non-permanent member of the United Nations Security Council for the 2019-2020 period.

Earlier, the two foreign ministers, who met before attending a United Nations session in New York, agreed that dialog is the key to putting an end to regional conflicts.

Retno stated that Indonesia welcomed the signing of the Joint Comprehensive Action Plan between Iran and members of the United Nations Security Council and Germany after a nuclear agreement was reached between Tehran, permanent members of the Security Council, and Germany. 

"The (nuclear) agreement was a historical event that was expected to improve relations between Iran and the West and serve as a starting point for the settlement of conflicts in the Middle East," Retno emphasized.

The two foreign ministers gave serious attention to political and security developments in the Middle East.

Retno stressed on the importance of dialog and diplomacy in settling the conflicts in the Middle East, including in Syria.

"Iran and Indonesia agreed that inclusive dialog involving all parties, internal and external, related to the Syrian conflict is important," Retno affirmed.

"The Iranian foreign minister hopes that Indonesia could contribute to creating national reconciliation in Syria," she added.(*)

Indonesia, Iran agree to enhance bilateral cooperation - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*Hawaii Air National Guard completes first ever Indonesia air defense subject matter expert exchange*





_Maj. Michael Odonnell, Mission Crew Commander with the 169th Air Defense Squadron conducts a brief on pending aircraft to members of the Kohanudnas, the Indonesian Armed Forces component responsible for air defense, Sept. 17, 2015, Jakarta, Indonesia. As part of the National Guard's State Partnership Program, members of the HIANG participated in an air defense subject matter expert exchange with counterparts from Indonesia. (U.S. Air National Guard photo by Senior Airman Orlando Corpuz/released)_

The three day exchange took place near Halim International Airport in Indonesia’s capital of Jakarta. This was the first time a SMEE involving air defense had been conducted between the HIANG and Kohanudnas, the component of the Indonesian armed forces responsible for air defense.

“The team’s immediate goal was to lay the foundation for a productive relationship between the Hawaii Air National Guard and the Kohanudnas.” said Maj. Michael O’Donnell, Mission Crew Commander, 169th Air Defense Squadron.

“Long term, we would like to have an enduring partnership with the Kohanudnas that promotes stability in the region.”

The exchanges were part of the National Guard’s State Partnership Program. The program matches a state’s National Guard with a partner country in order to build capacity and reinforce security cooperation. Program partners engage in a wide range of security cooperation activities such as homeland defense, disaster response, and interagency cooperation.

“The State Partnership Program is a Department of Defense joint security cooperation program administered by the National Guard.” said Maj. Robert Galino, Theater Command and Control Officer with the 109th Air Operations Group.

“It supports the combatant commander’s security cooperation objectives and Ambassador’s intergrated country strategies.”

A team of seven HIANG personnel from the 169th ADS and 109th AOG engaged with Kohanudnas on topics ranging from air battle management, target identification, target tracking, and data transmission.

“It’s very important to share experiences with air defense and to learn and collaborate with each other as we share in the common goal of peace and security.” said Galino.

“We hope to continue our relationship with Indonesia…to not just include the tactical level, but operational and maybe strategic.”

The partnership with Indonesia was just one example of the HIANG’s execution of the SPP mission and reflects the National Guard’s growing international affairs mission. In August, the HIANG hosted air defense officials from the Philippine Air Force for bi-lateral learning and discussions. The HIANG teams up with the Guam National Guard to execute the SPP mission with the Philippines.

Currently, the National Guard maintains SPP relations with 76 nations around the world.

“The purpose of the State Partnership Program is to build mutually beneficial military relationships with foreign nations. This is accomplished by face to face interactions that foster professional and personal contacts.” said O’Donnell.







_Tech. Sgt. Michael Namumnart, Air Defense Technician with the 169th Air Defense Squadron disucsses target indentification with members of the Kohanudnas, the Indonesian Armed Forces component responsible for air defense, Sept. 17, 2015, Jakarta, Indonesia. As part of the National Guard's State Partnership Program, members of the HIANG participated in an air defense subject matter expert exchange with counterparts from Indonesia_

_




Brig. Gen Raharyono, Senior Staff Officer 7/TNI Staff of Operations, stops by to meet members of the Hawaii Air National Guard during a subject matter expert exchange with Kohanudnas, the Indonesian armed forces component responsible for air defense, Sept. 16. 2015, Jakarta, Indonesia. As part of the National Guard's State Partnership Program, members of the HIANG participated in an air defense subject matter expert exchange with counterparts from Indonesia. 





Maj. Colin Yoshimoto, an air battle manager with the 169th Air Defense Squadron, fields questions from a member of Kohanudnas, Sep. 16, 2015, Jakarta, Indonesia. Kohanudnas is the air defense component of the Indonesian armed forces. As part of the National Guard's State Partnership Program, members of the HIANG participated in an air defense subject matter expert exchange with counterparts from Indonesia.





Air defense experts from the Hawaii Air National Guard and the Kohanudnas, the Indonesian armed forces component tasked with air defense, discuss air battle management during an air defense subject matter expert exchange, Sept. 15, 2015, Jakarta, Indonesia. As part of the National Guard's State Partnership Program, members of the HIANG participated in an air defense subject matter expert exchange with counterparts from Indonesia





Maj. Robert Galino, Theatre Command and Control officer with the 109th Air Operations Group, conducts a brief on the Hawaii Air National Guard to members of Kohanudnas, Sept. 15, 2015, Jakarta, Indonesia. Kohanudnas is the air defense component of the Indonesian armed forces. As part of the National Guard's State Partnership Program, members of the HIANG participated in an air defense subject matter expert exchange with counterparts from Indonesia





Hawaii Air and Army National Guard members flash the traditional "shaka" sign from Hawaii with members of Kohanudnas, Sept. 15, 2015, Jakarta, Indonesia. Kohanudnas is the air defense component of the Indonesian armed forces. As part of the National Guard's State Partnership Program, members of the HIANG participated in an air defense subject matter expert exchange with counterparts from Indonesia.

DVIDS - News - Hawaii Air National Guard completes first ever Indonesia air defense subject matter expert exchange

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*House agrees to proposal to raise military budget*
Saturday, 26 September 2015 02:06 WIB | 507 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Chairman of the Commission I of the House of Representatives Mahfudz Siddiq said the Commission had agreed to proposal for additional budget for the military. 

"In principle, Commission I agrees to the proposal to increase the military budget by Rp37 trillion," Mahfud said here on Friday.

Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu has proposed the increase in budget to buy more military equipment and improve the welfare of the soldier.

In the draft state budget, the defense ministry was given a budget of Rp95 trillion less than its original proposal of Rp105 trillion.

Around Rp30 trillion of the proposed additional budget would be used to buy military equipment, Mahfud said. 

In 2015, the budget for the military is Rp102 trillion.

Ryamizard also proposed to set aside Rp450 billion of the military to strengthen military bases in border areas such as on the island of Natuna.

Strong Natuna base is important with potential conflicts in South China Sea, the retired four star general said.(*)

House agrees to proposal to raise military budget - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> *House agrees to proposal to raise military budget*
> Saturday, 26 September 2015 02:06 WIB | 507 Views
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Chairman of the Commission I of the House of Representatives Mahfudz Siddiq said the Commission had agreed to proposal for additional budget for the military.
> 
> Strong Natuna base is important with potential conflicts in South China Sea, the retired four star general said.(*)
> 
> House agrees to proposal to raise military budget - ANTARA News



*Indonesia Raises Military Budget By $2.5 Billion To Fund Arms Purchases*
Saturday, September 26, 2015 @ 12:42 PM





Mahfudz Siddiq Chairman of Commission I

The Indonesian Commission I of the House of Representatives has approved the proposal to raise the military budget by US$2.5 billion to fund new arms purchases.

Indonesia recently okayed the purchase of Su-35 fighter aircraft from Russia as part of its military modernization.

"In principle, Commission I agrees to the proposal to increase the military budget by* Rp37 trillion (US$ 2.5 billion)*," Mahfudz Siddiq Chairman of the Commission I was quoted as saying by Antaranews.com today.

Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu has proposed the increase in budget to buy more military equipment and improve the welfare of the soldier. In the draft state budget, the defense ministry was given a budget of Rp95 trillion (US$6.4 billion) less than its original proposal of Rp105 trillion (US$7.1 billion).

Further about Rp30 trillion (2 billion) of the proposed additional budget would be used to buy military equipment, Mahfud said. In 2015, the budget for the military is Rp102 trillion (US$6.9 billion). Ryamizard also proposed *to set aside Rp450 billion (US$30.7 million) of the military to strengthen military bases in border areas such as on the island of Natuna*. Strong Natuna base is important with potential conflicts in South China Sea, the retired four star general said.

Indonesia Raises Military Budget By $2.5 Billion To Fund Arms Purchases






*T-50 Golden Eagle 15st Squadron Indonesian Air Forces*










*TNI Anniversary October 3rd 2015 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to original uploader





KRI Spica on its way to her home





The refit programme for Indonesian Navy corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> credit to original uploader
> 
> View attachment 260540
> 
> KRI Spica on its way to her home
> 
> View attachment 260541
> 
> The refit programme for Indonesian Navy corvette




What's the armed specs on this ship, Sister @madokafc ? She looks beautiful....!


----------



## Nike

Nihonjin1051 said:


> What's the armed specs on this ship, Sister @madokafc ? She looks beautiful....!



the first pic is a support vessels, her intended roles is for surveillance and mapping of ocean floor. 

The below picture is an Fatahillah class corvette, her intended roles is for ASW operation. Armed with Harpoon missiles, limbo ASW mortar, 100 mm cannon, and several other 20 mm automatic cannon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> the first pic is a support vessels, her intended roles is for surveillance and mapping of ocean floor.



That's good to see that the Indonesian Navy is actively mapping her archipelagic-broad ocean floor. This will be crucially imperative for future advanced sumbarine surveillance , not to mention possibility of easier extraction and tapping of hidden energy resources throughout the Indonesian-controlled areas of the Malay Archipelago. 

The first ship; does she have any defense armament or just an unarmed scientific vessel? 

The second ship; the Fatahillah class, its the first time ive seen this class of ship till now. I like the crisp clean design, very linear and clean design. I like her look. And she's well armed it appears.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Nihonjin1051 said:


> That's good to see that the Indonesian Navy is actively mapping her archipelagic-broad ocean floor. This will be crucially imperative for future advanced sumbarine surveillance , not to mention possibility of easier extraction and tapping of hidden energy resources throughout the Indonesian-controlled areas of the Malay Archipelago.
> 
> The first ship; does she have any defense armament or just an unarmed scientific vessel?
> 
> The second ship; the Fatahillah class, its the first time ive seen this class of ship till now. I like the crisp clean design, very linear and clean design. I like her look. And she's well armed it appears.




KRI Spica and her twin sister KRI Rigel is only armed with 20 mm Denel Vector cannon and several ma deuce, yes she is scientific vessel to support our submarine forces fleet in near future, currently Indonesian Navy operating several scientific vessel. 


The Fatahillah class is an old ships, comprises of three ships of the same class. Been build in Netherland more than 30 years ago. Right now they are in refit process.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> The Fatahillah class is an old ships, comprises of three ships of the same class. Been build in Netherland more than 30 years ago. Right now they are in refit process.



Age does not matter, so long as she has her systems upgraded, has the armament to take down submarines and jam any intercepting vessel, she can doe the job. Reminds me of some reports reading when I was still in JMSDF --- there was a time near Nemuro peninsula , there was a Soviet Sovremenny class vessel spotted by the JS Akigumo , which was a Yamagumo class light destroyer escort (can be classified as heavy corvette by western standards), anyways, the JS Akigumo was able to make system-wide aim at the Sovremenny class ship, was hailed by the JMSDF. After the 4th Escort Fleet was notified of the engaging of systems, the 4th Escort fleet had then sent an entire destroyer task group en route to the JS Akigumo.

Result? The Russian ship and escort ships dis-engaged and left the waters close to Nemuro.

Point: Even a small ship can make a difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia ready to buy new submarines in Russia — defense minister*
Military & Defense September 22, 8:36 UTC+3 







The minister noted that Russian subs can perform longer missions underwater and cruise at lower depths compared with the submarines from other countries

BANGKOK, September 21. /TASS/. Indonesia is considering Russia as a potential supplier of new submarines for its naval forces, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said on Monday upon the end of his meeting with deputies of the national parliament.

The meeting was held behind closed doors.

The new purchases had been endorsed by the president, Ryacudu said, adding a remark that it was much better to buy five new submarines than ten second-hand ones.

He named Russia as an expected supplier of the submarines, saying the Russian subs could perform longer missions underwater and cruise at lower depths compared with the subs from other countries.

Ryacudu did not specify the type of the submarines the Indonesian Armed Forces had interest in or the possible date for signing of the contract.

Russian Minister of Industry and Energy, Denis Manturov, said during a visit to Jakarta in October 2014 that Indonesia was considering a purchase of diesel-powered submarines of the Varshavyanka class.

TASS: Military & Defense - Indonesia ready to buy new submarines in Russia — defense minister

Indonesia will operate more subs than any country in this region soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> Indonesia will operate more subs than any country in this region soon



Good, it is about time , and glad to see that Indonesia raised defense spending this year by an additional $2.5 Billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Good, it is about time , and glad to see that Indonesia raised defense spending this year by an additional $2.5 Billion.



defense spending is been raising incredibly for the last decades, but with the volatile of Rupiah value against dollar, we can't see much differences in US dollar terms. But Indonesian defense industry will give more support to our defense need at better payments rate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> defense spending is been raising incredibly for the last decades, but with the volatile of Rupiah value against dollar, we can't see much differences in US dollar terms. But Indonesian defense industry will give more support to our defense need at better payments rate



As I've said before to in another thread, economic volatility is natural since market capitalism is by its very nature 'controlled chaos', in relativistic terms. Its important to appraise Indonesia's growth cycle by referencing the 1997 Asian Financial Crisis , which had affected Jakarta rather significantly. Nevertheless, despite the region-wide economic crisis, Jakarta was able to regain losses and went above and beyond during the early 2000s to recent. We have seen China loose over $3 Trillion in their recent stock market rout, yet they have remained rather stabilized. IMF and the ADB have already made predictions that from 2015 to 2025, Indonesia is poised to have economic growth up to 14%.

14% --- yes double digit growth.

This is why , if you haven't noticed, why Japan is pouring its presence in Indonesia as we speak. We will see a China-like effect on Indonesia like when Japan revolutionized China's manufacturing and industry during the late 70s, 80s to 90s. The difference? Indonesia-Japan ties is exponentially more positive than Sino-Japanese relations ever was even during the Deng Epoch.

Result: My bet is on Indonesia for the next 10-15 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## prima99

Indonesia hopes to take over Riau Islands airspace management in 3-4 years - Channel NewsAsia

* According to Indonesian news agency Antara, Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Luhut Pandjaitan says this would be possible once the necessary infrastructure and manpower are ready.*






Two Sukhoi fighter jets (far left and right) and four T-50i Golden Eagles light fighter aircrafts of the Indonesian Air Force perform during an airshow in Jakarta on Feb 13, 2014.

JAKARTA: Indonesia has said it hopes to take over management of the flight information region (FIR) above the Riau Islands from Singapore in three to four years.

According to local news agency Antara, Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Luhut Pandjaitan said this would be possible once the necessary infrastructure and manpower are ready.

Luhut said Indonesia is serious about the transfer of FIR authority, and the government has taken steps including meeting the relevant ministers in Singapore.

Luhut added that he met Singapore Deputy Prime Minister Teo Chee Hean last week, and the discussion on the FIR was conducted in a friendly atmosphere.

"The dialogue went well, in a positive spirit. Besides that, I've also met with the Malaysian Deputy Prime Minister, who said they supported us to take over the FIR in three to four years from now," said Luhut.

Singapore has been in control of the airspace above some areas in Riau - such as Batam, Tanjung Pinang, Bintan and the Natuna islands - since 1946.

The current set of regulations was put in place with the approval of the International Civil Aviation Organisation.


----------



## Nike

Croatian minister of Defense visited PT PINDAD production facility and try several PT PINDAD products


*he is a big guy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Result: My bet is on Indonesia for the next 10-15 years.





Over 30 billion USD investment project is underway in oil refinery project. Our state owned (Pertamina), Japanese company, and Aramco (Saudi) are hand in hand in this project. In the long run, according to me, Rupiah will be stronger since we will keep much of our USD at home if the project finishes. Chemical industry will likely be improved much also with this project.

Weak Rupiah Today is a good idea by the way for the mean time, making our product more competitive. In the long run we must improve our service sector and high tech industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Prajurit Sat Gultor Kopassus saat akan memasuki kendaraan taktis.





Prajurit Kopaska saat latihan infiltrasi bawah laut.





Menari di angkasa. Jupiter Aerobatic Team (JAT) TNI AU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prima99

Indos said:


> Over 30 billion USD investment project is underway in oil refinery project. Our state owned (Pertamina), Japanese company, and Aramco (Saudi) are hand in hand in this project. In the long run, according to me, Rupiah will be stronger since we will keep much of our USD at home if the project finishes. Chemical industry will likely be improved much also with this project.
> 
> Weak Rupiah Today is a good idea by the way for the mean time, making our product more competitive. In the long run we must improve our service sector and high tech industry.



don't forget Russia investing on Railway projects in Kalimantan. i've posted the news in Economy Thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Prajurit Sat Gultor Kopassus saat akan memasuki kendaraan taktis.
> View attachment 260563


Mamba MRAP


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

HILO Jump from Sandi Yudha Kopassus
Credit to yudo


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

In Indonesia, high speed patrol vessel is essential to secure the domain maritime of my country. Not only because our water is vast and abundant compared to our lands, Indonesian water is located at the most critical juncture and transit point on earth.

Credit due to pengamat.liar at kaskus.co.id


















And currently one of Indonesian private companies in defense sector, PT Lundin is in collaboration with SAAB defense groups to build unmanned small patrol vessel






PT PINDAD currently in research and building mode, with the testing of shaped tandem warhead charge for ATGM to defeat armor of MBT and other armored vehicle











PT. Pindad (Persero) - PT Pindad (Persero) Laksanakan Uji Statis Warhead Roket

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

credit due to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nametag

madokafc said:


> credit due to original uploader



Marine vehicles and IFV's look more menacing nowadays. not like the old days when they still use yellow markings.

(seriously, dulu itu kelihatan culun banget pake tulisan kuning ngejreng dan tentu saja sasaran tembak yang enak dilihat)


----------



## Indos

Custom Officer


----------



## MarveL

BAE Hawk Mk53 Homemade RC plane - Spirit 85 Livery

Hawk Mk53 "Spirit 85" pusher prop jet RC plane, Wingspan 95 cm, flying weight 700 gram, polyfoam material. @JulP.


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> And currently one of Indonesian private companies in defense sector, PT Lundin is in collaboration with SAAB defense groups to build unmanned small patrol vessel
> 
> View attachment 260658


This photo taken in 2013, its the predecessor of Bonefish USV.


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Persiapan HUT TNI 70


----------



## MarveL

*Singapore, please come if you want to help. Don't just talk: VP Jusuf Kalla*






JAKARTA: The Indonesian government is open to help from any country, including Singapore, if they wish to assist in fighting the forest fires that are causing the haze in the region, Indonesian Vice-President Jusuf Kalla said on Sunday (Sep 27).

Speaking to reporters on the sidelines of the United Nations Sustainable Development Summit in New York, Mr Kalla said the Indonesian government has noted Singapore’s protests against the haze.

"Please come, we are open. Singapore can see for itself. Singapore, please come if you want to help. Don't just talk," local news agency Antara News quoted Mr Kalla as saying.

Mr Kalla said Indonesia has explained that it is working hard to put out the forest fires, but it is difficult to solve the problem within a short period of time.

"The forest fires in Indonesia are helped by the dry weather and winds," he said.

This is not the first time Mr Kalla is inviting Singapore to help. On Sep 15, he appealed to Singapore through local media to help fight the fires, and was quoted as saying: “Singapore, please come. Singapore also knows that the natural disaster can happen anywhere.”

The Singapore Armed Forces had offered to send C-130s for cloud seeding and Chinooks to carry large water buckets to douse the fires.

However, Indonesia's Environment and Forestry Minister Siti Nurbaya Bakar has declined Singapore's assistance, and said that her country is trying to handle the crisis on its own. Foreign Affairs Minister Retno Marsudi also said that she has spoken with her Singaporean counterpart to explain the steps that Jakarta has taken.

"Indonesia is very serious about resolving the fires, and this will be complemented with law enforcement and education," said Ms Retno.

Indonesia open to help from any country, including Singapore: VP Jusuf Kalla - Channel NewsAsia


----------



## prima99

*Indonesia to increase peacekeeping force: VP - ANTARA News*

*Indonesia to increase peacekeeping force: VP*
Selasa, 29 September 2015 12:05 WIB | 701 Views

New York (ANTARA News) - Indonesia will assign about four thousand personnel for the United Nations peacekeeping operations until 2019 due to an increase in the number of conflicts globally, Vice President Jusuf Kalla stated in New York, Monday.

"Again, Indonesia has promised to increase the number of equipment and the peacekeepers from the current 2.7 thousand to four thousand personnel by 2019," the Indonesian vice president remarked at the United Nations Headquarters in New York.

Kalla is in New York along with Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi and Ambassador/Permanent representative for the United Nations Desca Percaya to attend the 70th United Nations General Assembly.

He explained that although there are 100 thousand peacekeepers, but he believes that the number is still not adequate and should be increased.

"Since 1957 until the present times, Indonesia has been sending its peacekeeping force for 58 years," Kalla noted.

In the meantime, Foreign Minister Marsudi remarked that Indonesia had proposed the inclusion of more non-permanent members in the United Nations Security Council.

"Indonesia continues to lobby with other countries, so that there are additional non-permanent members in the United Nations Security Council," she added.

RI underscores importance of comprehensive approaches to overcome terrorism - ANTARA News

*RI underscores importance of comprehensive approaches to overcome terrorism*
Selasa, 29 September 2015 19:49 WIB | 410 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno L.P. Marsudi highlighted the importance of adopting comprehensive approaches to deal with terrorism at the Global Counter Terrorism Forum (GCTF) held in New York on September 27.

Marsudi also stressed the need to involve all stakeholders and to strengthen intelligence cooperation in counterterrorism efforts, the Indonesian Foreign Ministry noted in a press statement released on Tuesday.

At the meeting co-chaired by the United States secretary of state and the Turkish foreign minister, GCTF member states praised Indonesia for its persuasive approaches and people-based activities to thwart terrorism, the ministry said.

The Dutch foreign minister specifically lauded the Indonesian government for carrying out people-based activities to promote tolerance and moderation.

The GCTF is an informal forum initiated by the United States to enhance global cooperation to fight terrorism.

Indonesia and Australia are the initiators and co-chairmen of the GCTF Detention and Reintegration Working Group.

MIKTA is an innovative partnership that brings together Mexico, Indonesia, Republic of Korea (ROK), Turkey, and Australia. Earlier, Marsudi had also proposed that Indonesia would host an interfaith dialog on counterterrorism cooperation among MIKTA members. 

Interfaith dialog is an essential part of the persuasive approaches to deal with terrorism, Marsudi pointed out.

She also proposed intelligence cooperation and information exchange among MIKTA members as the other concrete forms of cooperation to fight terrorism.

"Indonesia is always committed to fighting terrorism. The issue of terrorism must be handled comprehensively through prevention, early detection, legal measures, and rehabilitation," she added.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Persiapan HUT TNI 70
















_soldiers help planting 5000 mangrove seedlings_


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

1 October - The Sacred Pancasila Day





5 Pancasila Principle​
Belief in the one and only God
Just and civilized humanity
The unity of Indonesia
Democracy guided by the inner wisdom in the unanimity arising out of deliberations amongst representatives
Social justice for all of the people of Indonesia


Soldiers Patrolling Indonesia's outermost area, Miangas island, Talaud (30/9/2015).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Prototype of 155mm SPA by PT. Pindad Indonesia using AMX - VCI platform. (Future development plan)

photo credit : ijal lubis

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Prototype of 155mm SPA by PT. Pindad Indonesia using AMX - VCI platform. (Future development plan)
> 
> photo credit : ijal lubis
> View attachment 261566


Range,rate of fire etc?


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Prototype of 155mm SPA by PT. Pindad Indonesia using AMX - VCI platform. (Future development plan)
> 
> photo credit : ijal lubis
> View attachment 261566


I don't like the design. I think this design will face issues.


----------



## initial_d

Zarvan said:


> i don't like the design. I think this design will face issues.


I think the platform is only a prototipe, the end platform i believe will use indonesian-turkish medium tank that being develop right now


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jump like a boss #Huttni70
Credit to anggi







pr1v4tforumpost: 7711725 said:


>


Ane curiga FP forum sejara & militer di facebook yang punya member pdf sini 

Flypass 
Credit to christyanto

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

This is the first time I see this page has 65 viewers at one time....

Any explanation behind it....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

we are famous ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Some body here needs to fix wikipedia info about our Air Force

How can they put our F-16 tandem (two seats) as a trainer...? Heck even India love to have tandem fighter for their combat aircraft

Indonesian Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



pr1v4t33r said:


> we are famous ...



I hope I can be famous in real life....

Vietnam Military Thread get 22 viewers as well, usually it only has 1-5 viewers at one time. I bet PDF now has become google friendly. I think it really deserve to be ranked in a good place at Google search engine.


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesian intelligence agency to form Papua peace taskforce*
Updated at 8:25 pm on 1 October 2015

*Indonesia's State Intelligence Agency (BIN) is reportedly forming a team called the Papua Peace Task Force to resolve problems in the Papua region peacefully.*





Sutiyoso, the chair of Indonesia's State Intelligence Agency.

Photo: AFP

Tabloid Jubi reports the BIN chairman Sutiyoso saying the Task Force is composed of representatives from BIN and the *Army Special Forces (Kopassus)* who have extensive experience in Papua.

According to Sutiyoso, separatism in Papua can be ended by prioritising the fulfilment of public welfare in the region.

He says separatism exists in small, widely dispersed groups in Papua.

However the chairman says separatism should be taken seriously, and that a persuasive approach must be prioritised by Indonesia's government.

Sutiyoso adds that if the approach is neglected by the separatist groups, action must be taken accordingly.

Ye olde Carrot & Stick approach, eh?


----------



## MarveL

_* Rehearsing phase for the anniversary*

T50I Golden Eagle Indonesian Air Force @kraken a.k.a christiyanto d.u _









@JEFF





_KRI 402 is comin up_





_3 marders in rest mode_










_join the gathering_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Parchim
Credit to aktual

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

I never asked the one of the most important question that is What is the name of Indonesia's agency which has the role just like CIA has for USA and MI6 for UK and ISI for Pakistan.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zarvan said:


> I never asked the one of the most important question that is What is the name of Indonesia's agency which has the role just like CIA has for USA and MI6 for UK and ISI for Pakistan.



We have BIN (Badan Intelijen Negara) = State Intelligence Agency


----------



## Zarvan

pr1v4t33r said:


> We have BIN (Badan Intelijen Negara) = State Intelligence Agency


Do you have any details about them and their roles ? Because till now you hardly have any enemies like we have India Israel even our so called ally USA we have serious issues with it also.


----------



## Indos

We also have our NSA version which is Lembaga Sandi Negara. I hope they monitor some Indonesian traitor members in PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zarvan said:


> Do you have any details about them and their roles ? Because till now you hardly have any enemies like we have India Israel even our so called ally USA we have serious issues with it also.



you know, intelligent works...


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> We also have our NSA version which is Lembaga Sandi Negara. I hope they monitor some Indonesian traitor members in PDF.


Who are you referring to ? Can you shed some light on your intelligence agencies their role who they think as enemies. Pakistan ISI is considered one of the best because we face lot of enemies from RAW and MOSSAD and CIA and even NDS and previously KGB and others.


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Who are you referring to ? Can you shed some light on your intelligence agencies their role who they think as enemies. Pakistan ISI is considered one of the best because we face lot of enemies from RAW and MOSSAD and CIA and even NDS and previously KGB and others.



Well, I think we have many local insurgencies before that has base camp abroad. Even we have to monitor Indonesian who become ISIS members and has already been in the middle east. So the reach can be extended into middle east I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

I would like to hear about BIN also, especially their covert mission/activities abroad such as in Australia, malaysia, singapore, NZ, Papua new guinea and even in some midlle east countries :p and i know theres alot of indonesian pdf member are active military and security service

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zarvan said:


> Who are you referring to ? Can you shed some light on your intelligence agencies their role who they think as enemies. Pakistan ISI is considered one of the best because we face lot of enemies from RAW and MOSSAD and CIA and even NDS and previously KGB and others.



Just read KEN CONBOY's* INTEL: Inside Indonesia's Intelligence Service*


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Who are you referring to ? Can you shed some light on your intelligence agencies their role who they think as enemies. Pakistan ISI is considered one of the best because we face lot of enemies from RAW and MOSSAD and CIA and even NDS and previously KGB and others.



We can smuggle weapon to help Sarajevo (Bosnia) during its siege in 90's, not many foreigner know that.


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> We can smuggle weapon to help Sarajevo (Bosnia) during its siege in 90's, not many foreigner know that.


Well good we also did in fact our genius Nawaz Shareef carried the weapons in his jet. The most stupid move he did.


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Well good we also did in fact our genius Nawaz Shareef carried the weapons in his jet. The most stupid move he did.



Success or not...?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

@Zarvan Basically Indonesia dont have any ally. So our intelligence is at war with every country which have strong interest toward us like Australia, Malaysia, Singapore, China, etc. Im talking in terms of intelligence aspect here. Especially intelligence agency who works with NGO's to support Free Papua Movement in Western Papua and also the terrorist network like ISIS, Al Qaeda affiliation plus some local fundamentalist here.
When we talk about intelligence, there is no friends since everyone is a potential threats. The closer the relation, the bigger the interest, the larger the threats in intelligence terms. This is from Indonesia point of view as a country without military alliance.


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> Success or not...?


Yes he managed to provide them we sent both weapons and people to fight their our intelligence officers went their to train them and equip them.



Jakartans@PkDef said:


> @Zarvan Basically Indonesia dont have any ally. So our intelligence is at war with every country which have strong interest toward us like Australia, Malaysia, Singapore, China, etc. Im talking in terms of intelligence aspect here. Especially intelligence agency who works with NGO's to support Free Papua Movement in Western Papua and also the terrorist network like ISIS, Al Qaeda affiliation plus some local fundamentalist here.
> When we talk about intelligence, there is no friends since everyone is a potential threats. The closer the relation, the bigger the interest, the larger the threats in intelligence terms. This is from Indonesia point of view as a country without military alliance.


So you have some similar issues like us . NGOs are big problem in Pakistan also as a matter of fact just yesterday our interior minister announced the policy for NGOs and their work. Indonesia should spend more on intelligence and covert operations eliminating enemies inside their countries. Our ISI can help you train and other things.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> Yes he managed to provide them we sent both weapons and people to fight their our intelligence officers went their to train them and equip them.
> 
> 
> So you have some similar issues like us . NGOs are big problem in Pakistan also as a matter of fact just yesterday our interior minister announced the policy for NGOs and their work. Indonesia should spend more on intelligence and covert operations eliminating enemies inside their countries. Our ISI can help you train and other things.


Indonesia have one of the strongest Intelligence in the world, they are very strong in terms of keeping internal security against NGO agents. They are the backbone of 38 yrs Soeharto regimes (one of the longest dictatorship in the world). In Soeharto days, none of us here in Indonesia dare to speak negative about the government even in our own house they are like the east-german Stasi secret police in the cold war era. I dont think we need any training from ISI since we have our own way dealing with the NGO.

@Zarvan in the war against terrorism, ISI and BIN (Indonesian Intelligence Agency) has been work together since 2005. The cooperation was signed in Islamabad in 24 November 2005.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d

Please someone tell us about joint indonesia- china covert ops spying on mainland australia and joint indonesia-usa joint operation watching china and russian spy in indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Gladi kotor #huttni70

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Indonesia have one of the strongest Intelligence in the world, they are very strong in terms of keeping internal security against NGO agents. They are the backbone of 38 yrs Soeharto regimes (one of the longest dictatorship in the world). In Soeharto days, none of us here in Indonesia dare to speak negative about the government even in our own house they are like the east-german Stasi secret police in the cold war era. I dont think we need any training from ISI since we have our own way dealing with the NGO.
> 
> @Zarvan in the war against terrorism, ISI and BIN (Indonesian Intelligence Agency) has been work together since 2005. The cooperation was signed in Islamabad in 24 November 2005.


Last part is news for me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Zarvan said:


> Last part is news for me



You guys help us nabbed Umar Patek.


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*Face of Defense: Air Force Captain Participates in 'Echo of Good Deeds'*

By Air Force Capt. Joel Banjo-Johnson36th Wing





_U.S. Air Force Capt. Jodi Verkleir, 36th Medical Support Squadron Readiness Flight commander, discusses a simulated earthquake scenario with Indonesian Capt. Imam Suhada, a medical planner, during Exercise Gema Bhakti in Jakarta, Indonesia, Sept. 16, 2015. Verkleir joined more than 40 U.S. Pacific Command participants during the 10-day bilateral joint exercise designed to promote positive military relations, increase cultural awareness and enhance training and understanding of respective capabilities. U.S. Air Force photo by Matt Lyman_


PRINT | E-MAIL | CONTACT AUTHOR

JAKARTA, Indonesia, October 1, 2015 — The service members here who are participating in Gema Bhakti -- Indonesian for "echo of good deeds" -- are doing their part to ensure the exercise lives up to its name.

Gema Bhakti is a 10-day bilateral joint exercise that joins U.S. service members and the Indonesian armed forces -- the Tentara Nasional Indonesia -- and has them work through a humanitarian-assistance and disaster-relief scenario.

The current iteration of the exercise simulates the effects of an earthquake.

U.S. Air Force Capt. Jodi Verkleir, 36th Medical Support Squadron Readiness Flight commander and medical planner participant, said the experience she is gaining is invaluable.

"I'm grateful to receive this opportunity to interact with not only our sister services but our gracious hosts from the TNI," said Verkleir. "We are able to utilize each other's experiences and expertise to plan and work through the scenario."

She said the role of a medical planner is to coordinate medical relief efforts with military units, as well as other civilian organizations to avoid duplication of efforts. "The same goes for other planning functions, as the primary objective would be to ensure humanitarian relief is received to those in need," she said.

*Four Lanes of Effort*

The operational-level staff exercise focuses on four lanes of effort: the multinational coordination center; rules of engagement; humanitarian operations and civil-military coordination; and urban search and rescue. Each lane maintains the same overall objective, which is to coordinate and practice how the U.S. and Indonesia would assist another country after a natural disaster.

Verkleir said she began her discussions with the multinational coordination center, where she engaged in dialogue with TNI partners on the roles and responsibilities of the center during a humanitarian relief effort.

Responders assigned to a multinational coordination center facilitate coordination and cooperation of foreign military forces with the affected nation to support the assistance and relief missions.

After the coordination center, Verkleir said she explored the rules of engagement lane, where she collaborated and practiced the skills necessary to identify, analyze, and address the legal planning considerations inherent to the response efforts.

"Knowing ROE in [humanitarian-assistance and disaster-relief] missions is not just for the lawyers," said Verkleir. "It's important to understand the legalities with every mission conducted."

Verkleir said she will proceed through the other lanes during the rest of the exercise and she plans to learn about the significance of interaction between civilian and military agencies in a humanitarian situation and prioritization of requirements during rescue operations.

Face of Defense: Air Force Captain Participates in 'Echo of Good Deeds' > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > Article View


Bonus for the weekend:
_*Toba Lake - Sumatra Island - Indonesia *(It is the largest lake in Indonesia and also the largest volcanic lake in the world)
_










The lake is about 100 kilometres long, 30 kilometres wide, and up to 505 metres (1,666 ft) deep. Located in the middle of the northern part of the Indonesian island of Sumatra, with a surface elevation of about 900 metres (2,953 ft), the lake stretches from 2.88°N 98.52°E to 2.35°N 99.1°E.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Sukhoi are in Jakarta now, for several days just make some maneuvers in Jakarta's sky

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 262031
> 
> View attachment 262027
> 
> View attachment 262032



love that ship..VS class
everlasting design and still looks badass

Gladi Bersih hut tni 70

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

credit to romas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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*
*





Celebrations of 70th anniversary of Indonesian military in Cilegon*

*



*
_Indonesian army soldiers shout slogans as they run during a rehearsal for a ceremony marking the 70th anniversary of Indonesia’s military in Cilegon, Banten province, October 3, 2015. Indonesia will celebrate the anniversay of its military on October 5. REUTERS/Beawiharta_

_



_
_



An Indonesian soldier sprays water onto the face of his colleague face before a rehearsal for a ceremony marking the 70th anniversary of Indonesia’s military in Cilegon, Banten province, October 3, 2015. Indonesia will celebrate the anniversay of its military on October 5. _

_



_
_Members of the Kopassus, an Indonesian special forces group, march during a rehearsal for a ceremony marking the 70th anniversary of Indonesia’s military in Cilegon, Banten province, October 3, 2015. Indonesia will celebrate the anniversay of its military on October 5. _

_



_
_Indonesian Air Force soldiers from the Paskhas corps shout slogans during a rehearsal for a ceremony marking the 70th anniversary of Indonesia’s military in Cilegon, Banten province, October 3, 2015. Indonesia will celebrate the anniversay of its military on October 5._

_



_
_Members of the Kopassus, an Indonesian special forces group, hold rifles as they stand at attention during a rehearsal for a ceremony marking the 70th anniversary of Indonesia’s military in Cilegon, Banten province, October 3, 2015. Indonesia will celebrate the anniversay of its military on October 5. _

_Celebrations of 70th anniversary of Indonesian military in Cilegon | Cairo Post_


----------



## MarveL

_*Lanner & Sonic*_






@jeffp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nusantara

since 2009 up until now, there is no major bombing incident, I think that's count as our intel works


----------



## prima99

just a few days ago *Fatimah Zahratunnisa *won the japanese amateur singing competition (est 1946). making her the first winner in NHK Nodo Jiman / NHK のど自慢 in 2015.

any sour grape japanese should've listened to this rather than cursing Indonesia for their loss in HSR bid.

【動画】「のどじまんTHEワールド ２０１５秋」優勝はファティマ・ザハラトゥンニサさん（インドネシア） : 実況chまとめ速報

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Bonanza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

HUT TNI 7O
credit to donny








Sukhoi At halim AFB

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Watch our action along with Navy's surface warships and the Air Force's warbirds on a Naval warfare demonstration on the 70th anniversary of Indonesian Armed Forces celebrated tomorrow on October 5th at Dermaga Indah Kiat Cilegon, Banten Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Videos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## MarveL

@jenda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian armed forces build new inspection roads and border posts along the 2.049 km long border of Indonesian-Malaysian in Borneo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

They make this 

It is not every day that you see a 30-ton armored amphibious assault vehicle launch off an elevated concrete pier at high speed into the water, but for the 70th anniversary of the Indonesian Armed Forces, this was apparently part of the spectacle.

Watch This Amphibious Assault Vehicle Leap Off A Pier Into The Water At High Speed


----------



## Indos

This is the first time I see our Sukhois release bombs in an area which is near into the President/ Armed force general podium from high altitude during our Armed Force celebration day Today.


----------



## Nike

Watch This Amphibious Assault Vehicle Leap Off A Pier Into The Water At High Speed


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Mission accomplish.
@christyanto

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indos said:


> This is the first time I see our Sukhois release bombs in an area which is near into the President/ Armed force general podium from high altitude during our Armed Force celebration day Today.



Yg istimewa pada kali ini...T-50 dijadikan aircover (mc said)  dan juga release bomb

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*President Jokowi urges military to boost professionalism*
Senin, 5 Oktober 2015 17:18 WIB | 108 Views




President Joko Widodo (Jokowi), accompanied by Lt. Gen. Edy Rahmayadi (front left) inspecting the troops during the ceremony for the 70th Anniversary of the TNI at Cilegon, Banten, on Monday (October 5, 2015). (ANTARA/Yudhi Mahatma)

Cilegon (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has called on the soldiers of the Indonesian Military to continue to improve their abilities and professionalism to maintain Indonesias sovereignty.

"I urge all Indonesian Military soldiers to constantly improve their abilities, professionalism, and readiness to handle every condition in any area," Jokowi stated here on Monday.

He delivered a speech during the 70th anniversary celebrations of the Indonesian Military at the Indah Kiat Beach, Cilegon.

The president also urged the soldiers to maintain solidarity and integrity of the Indonesian Military.

"I hope the Indonesian Military can maintain togetherness with the people as their power is the power of the military," the president emphasized, adding that the soldiers must honor Sapta Marga regulation and the oath.

The Indonesian Militarys 70th anniversary celebrations highlighted the theme "the togetherness between soldiers and people makes the military stronger to achieve a sovereign, independent, and emphatic Indonesia."

Army, Air Force, and Navy soldiers of the Indonesian Military along with military vehicles were part of the commemoration.

At least three thousand soldiers from the Indonesian Military and civil servants were part of the parade during the ceremony.

The participants attending the event can get a firsthand glimpse of some of the Indonesian weaponry systems, such as tanks, panzers, mobile howitzers, and the KRI Oswald Siahaan warship.
(Uu.B019/INE/KR-BSR/O001)

President Jokowi urges military to boost professionalism - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Yg istimewa pada kali ini...T-50 dijadikan aircover (mc said)  dan juga release bomb
> 
> View attachment 262455



This is the photo





Tampak Empat pesawat SU-27/30 Sukhoi melepaskan puluhan bom secara bersamaan dan membuang flare pada gladi bersih peringatan HUT ke-70 TNI di Dermaga Indah Kiat, Cilegon, Banten, Sabtu (3/10). FOTO: DOK.DISPENAU


Lawan Musuh, Pesawat Tempur TNI AU Jatuhkan Puluhan Bom di Cilegon - JPNN.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Here it is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

meanwhile the the Jakarta Post is always bitching about TNI

*TNI intrusion into public 
life met with wariness *
*Margareth S. Aritonang, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Mon, October 05 2015, 5:02 PM
-

Marking its 70th year of existence on Monday, the Indonesian Military (TNI) has been accused of becoming more unprofessional, with increasing involvement in political, social and economic affairs. 

Watchdogs that focus on promoting democracy are concerned that the military’s lack of professionalism will drag Indonesia back to the New Order era, when it was heavily used to serve the government’s political interests under the command of president Soeharto, himself a military general.

Activists have compiled a list of memorandums of understanding (MoU) that the TNI sealed with non-military institutions during the leadership of former chief Gen. (ret) Moeldoko, which pro-democracy campaigners are worried could open the door for the military to once again meddle deeply in public life.

Besides agreements that allow military deployment to guard public infrastructure such as railway stations, harbors and airports, the list includes a deal with the Law and Human Rights Ministry to recruit former soldiers as prison guards and an agreement with the National Population and Family Planning Board (BKKBN) to involve the military in family planning programs.

“The public does not have the instruments available to evaluate these collaborations. How can the public involve themselves with checking for misuse of power by the military as it carries out its work? Will soldiers be punished for abusing their authority?” Commission for Missing Persons and Victims of Violence (Kontras) coordinator Haris Azhar asked on Sunday, questioning the purpose of military engagement in public life.

Emphasizing the threat to democracy resulting from a lack of civil control over emerging TNI public involvement, Haris described the situation as “politics as usual”.

Concerns over the professionalism of the military have further mounted after the TNI insisted on maintaining the existing law on military courts, Law No. 31/1997, which stipulates that criminal acts by soldiers must be resolved internally within the military institution.

Human rights watchdogs claim the law prevents members of the military from being held accountable for crimes against civilians, particularly in conflict-prone areas such as the country’s easternmost province of Papua.

In Papua, a shooting at Koperapoka in Mimika involving soldiers claimed the lives of two civilians in August, one of several such cases in the province that remain unresolved.

Activists also often cite the infamous attack at Cebongan Penitentiary in Sleman, Yogyakarta, by members of the Army’s Special Forces (Kopassus) in 2013 that left four detainees dead. That case was similarly tried before a military rather than civilian court, and is held up as an example of the military’s seclusion and lack of accountability.

Until the TNI allows civilian courts to try soldiers accused of crimes, activists say, it will remain vulnerable to charges of lack of professionalism and commitment to justice.

“Thus, a revision of the Military Court Law is urgent,” said Poengky Indarti of the Jakarta-based human rights watchdog Imparsial. “Revising the law is one way to make sure that the military is professional in carrying out its job.”
______________________________

To receive comprehensive and earlier access to The Jakarta Post print edition, please subscribe to our epaper through iOS' iTunes, Android's Google Play, Blackberry World or Microsoft's Windows Store. Subscription includes free daily editions of The Nation, The Star Malaysia, the Philippine Daily Inquirer and Asia News.

- See more at: TNI intrusion into public life met with wariness | The Jakarta Post*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indos said:


> This is the photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tampak Empat pesawat SU-27/30 Sukhoi melepaskan puluhan bom secara bersamaan dan membuang flare pada gladi bersih peringatan HUT ke-70 TNI di Dermaga Indah Kiat, Cilegon, Banten, Sabtu (3/10). FOTO: DOK.DISPENAU
> 
> 
> Lawan Musuh, Pesawat Tempur TNI AU Jatuhkan Puluhan Bom di Cilegon - JPNN.com



Exactly with PT SARI BAHARI bombs




Meanwhile in Syria (OOT)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

September 22, 2015
*Rehab Kapal PENELITI GEOMARINE III *












*Rehab Kapal PENELITI GEOMARINE III Tingkatkan Kapabilitas*

Surabaya – Kapal Peneliti Geomarine III milik Pusat Penelitian dan Pengembangan Geologi Kelautan (P3GL) Kementerian Energi dan Sumber Daya Mineral kembali akan merapat ke PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) guna melakukan perbaikan dan perawatan. Kapal Buatan Tangan Putra-Putri Negeri ini, Kembali bersandar setelah absen hampir 2 tahun, kapal penelitian ini difungsikan untuk menunjang beragam data dan informasi yang dihimpun dari lautan.

Sebagai produsen dari Kapal Peneliti Geomarine III, Insan PAL Indonesia juga dituntut memodifikasi buritan kapal untuk penambahan kapabilitas. Kepala Bagian Tata Usaha Pusat Penelitian dan Pengembangan Geologi Kelautan, Joni Widodo menuturkan Kapal ini sudah 5 kali mengalami pengecekan perawatan sejak dioperasikan tahun 2008 silam. Kali ini perawatan dan perbaikannya meliputi penambahan kapasitas pada buritan kapal, yakni penambahan peluncur (air gun). Direktur perencanaan dan Pengembangan usaha, Eko Prasetyanto dan Direktur Produksi, Edi Widarto, menerima rombongan P3GL KemenESDM mendiskusikan perubahan dan perawatan Kapal Peneliti Geomarine III, selasa pagi (22/09).

Kapal yang berfungsi melaksanakan berbagai metoda penelitian geologi, geofisik, oseanografi dan hidrografi ini akan didesain ulang pada bagian buritan guna peningkatan kinerja. “Kami senang bahwa PT PAL lah yang mendapatkan perawatan dan perubahan KM Geomarine III kali ini, harapan kami kapal ini akan menjadi lebih baik dan siap dalam melakukan penelitan yang telah menanti” imbuhnya dalam rupat rapat gedung PIP PT PAL INDONESIA (Persero). Sementara itu Direktur Perencanaan dan Pengembangan Usaha, Eko Prasetyanto mengungkapkan bahwa keyakinan akan keberhasilan perawatan dan perubahan kapal ini akan sesuai dengan rencana. “kami bangga menjadi bagian dari perubahan pada kapal ini. Perubahan dalam penambahan kapabilitas untuk memberikan data dan informasi yang lebih akurat dalam penelitian” tuturnya.

Penyelesaian proyek Kapal Peneliti Geomarine III diharapkan pada akhir tahun akan kembali melaut, untuk meneruskan tugasnya kembali. Hingga saat ini pencapiaan kapal ini diantaranya pemetaan morfologi bawah laut, haxard and site survey untuk pengembangan dan pembangunan sarana pantai dan lepas pantai. Site survey untuk perencanaan dan konstruksi pipa dan kabel bawah laut. Inspeksi konstruksi bawah laut, survey seismic 2D untuk prospeksi dan pengembangan lapangan migas serta sub-bottom profiling dan survey seismic resolusi tinggi untuk pemetaan cadangan mineral lepas pantai.


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to original uploader aja deh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> View attachment 262525



bingung, pihak mana yang mau ditolong...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Sayang targetnya tadi di air, coba di darat, bisa ngebul tuh 
@andry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> View attachment 262525
> 
> 
> credit to original uploader aja deh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

* Indonesia Army Caesar SPHs and Astros MLRSs parade rehearsal for TNI 70th Anniversary *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

70 Anniversary of Indonesian Armed Force (TNI) Parade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

“Kami membeli Su-35 satu skuadron, berisi 16 pesawat. Pesawat-pesawat itu datang mulai tahun depan,” kata Kepala Dinas Penerangan AU Marsekal Pertama Dwi Badarmanto.




_Menanti Skuadron Sukhoi Siluman Angkatan Udara_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Yippi contract had been signed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Tarantula Combat infantry support vehicle during Armed Forces Parade






Indonesian Marine Corps infantry personnel during Armed Forces parade, credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

MONDAY, 05 OCTOBER, 2015 | 08:42 WIB
*Papua TNI Commander: Defense Equipment in Papua Not Ideal*

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jayapura*-Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) main defense equipment in Indonesia or Papua is generally far from ideal, especially when compared with neighboring countries in Asia.

The statement was made by Regional Military Commander XVII/Cenderawasih Major General Hinsa Siburian when accompanied by Jayapura Airbase Commander Colonel Purwoku Aji Wibowo and Jayapura Military Sea Port X, Vice Commander Colonel Indarto Budiarto in an interactive dialogue at state radio RRI Nusantara V Jayapura, Monday morning, October 5, on the 70th Anniversary of the TNI.

“The armed forces’ defense equipment and well-being are related, in general existing defense equipment are not ideal when compared with other countries in Asia. But the TNI is relying on its identity, because TNI is soldier of the people and the country," said Major General Hinsa Siburian responding to a caller’s question.

Regarding, the welfare of soldiers who served in the interior or outer, he said the government is continuously paying attention to them in accordance with their level.

The military commander encourage the people to activate a neighborhood surveillance system in each housing complex, responding to requests to increasing military posts.

On the matter of the many Papua New Guinean citizens residing in Moso village, Muara Tami District, Jayapura, General Siburian said that he need to coordinate with relevant parties including the Border and International Cooperation Agency as well as the local government.

"We will see how it goes, things are developing rapidly, there is a market [in the village]. When I visited there last Thursday, the PNG residents were many, they have family relations [with locals]," he said.

Papua TNI Commander: Defense Equipment in Papua Not Ideal | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal







*Public support paramount to making TNI stronger*






President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) inspect the troops during a ceremony commemoration 70th anniversary of the Indonesian Armed Forces in Cilegon, Banten, on Monday (October 5, 2015). (ANTARA/Yudhi Mahatma/P003)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) led a ceremony in Cilegon, Banten Province, on Monday to mark the 70th anniversary of the Indonesian National Defense Forces (TNI).

Themed "Together With People, TNI Becomes Strong, Great, Professional, and Ready to Realize an Independent and Sovereign Indonesia," the TNI anniversary this year is enlivened by sea combat demonstrations of war, shooting, invasion by tanks, combat jumps, and a sailing pass with combat formations.

Two Air Force jet fighters --- Sukhoi 27 and Sukhoi 30 --- demonstrated a short-range air combat, or "dogfight" to commemorate the TNI anniversary this year.

According to TNI Chief General Gatot Nurmantyo, the military deployed troops, combat vehicles, combat aircraft, and warships in land, sea, and air demonstrations to commemorate the 70th anniversary of the TNI.

"Never before since TNIs inception has it performed land, sea, and air demonstrations at a single location like it has done this year to mark its 70th anniversary," General Nurmantyo remarked.

He expressed hope that the TNI anniversary commemoration this year would offer the right momentum to improve the professionalism, discipline, and fighting spirit of the TNI soldiers in securing and maintaining the sovereignty of the Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia (NKRI).

"The theme of the anniversary this year reflects the intentions, determination, patriotic spirit, and professionalism of the TNI soldiers to act and function better, with improved professionalism and capacity within the framework of the NKRI," the TNI chief noted.

While addressing TNIs 70th anniversary event, President Jokowi affirmed that the TNI was born from the people and must assert its identity as the peoples army.

"History has recorded that the TNI was born out of the people. The great Commander General Sudirman stated that the relationship between the TNI and the people was akin to that of fish and water. Fish will not live without water. It is the people who conceived, cared for, and raised the TNI," the president remarked.

He further reiterated that the TNI must affirm its identity as the army of the people; and to this end, the TNI should not forget the people, should not hurt the sentiments of the people, and should not stay away from the people.

"It is only by staying together with the people that the military can become strong in its duty and devotion to the nation and will be respected by other nations in the world," President Jokowi stated.

Besides this, the head of state said the TNI also has the identity of being combat soldiers, with willpower and unyielding spirit, to make the NKRI a sovereign and independent nation.

The head of state further asserted that the TNI has an important role and responsibility in various fields to maintain the integrity of the NKRI.

Jokowi noted that with a fighting spirit, the military must be able to maintain the sovereignty and integrity of the NKRI.

"The TNI should be able to confront those who illegally exploit our marine resources and fisheries. The TNI must be able to secure the border areas and the outer islands," he said, adding that the military should not be bound by race, religion, and class.

The TNI is one, the Armed Forces, which can stand united, irrespective of class, to defend personal and group interests as well as to unite different races, ethnicities, and religions in realizing the ideals of independence.

The president pointed out that Indonesia is currently facing challenges not only in the fields of politics, economy, and security but also in the management of diversity and pluralism.

Jokowi emphasized that diversity and pluralism have to be maintained.

"Several nations in the world have to face the fate of history and are divided and scattered as they are not able to maintain plurality. This should not happen in our motherland, Indonesia," Jokowi remarked.

The president stated that diversity, differences, and plurality should not become the source of conflicts but should complement each other to make Indonesia a great nation.

In light of this, President Jokowi has called on the TNI soldiers to continue to improve their abilities and professionalism to maintain Indonesias sovereignty.

"I urge all TNI soldiers to constantly improve their abilities, professionalism, and readiness to handle every condition in any area," Jokowi stated.

"I hope the TNI can maintain togetherness with the people as their power is the power of the military," the president emphasized, adding that the soldiers must honor the Sapta Marga regulation and the oath.

In the meantime, House of Representatives Deputy Speaker Agus Hermanto has urged all parties to continue to support the TNI, particularly to acquire sophisticated weaponry systems.

"All parties must work together to provide strong support to the TNI in order to have sophisticated and modern weaponry systems," Hermanto remarked at the Parliament building on Monday.

He noted that the TNI required sophisticated and modern weaponry systems to help secure the country.

"We hope the TNI can become more advanced, powerful, swift, and ready to maintain the security of the NKRI, Hermanto affirmed.


Public support paramount to making TNI stronger - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Team SAR units inspecting one of Dauphin utility helicopter before taking flight into search of Aviastar operation in South Sulawesi. Indonesian SAR agency just made an order of two Eurocopter Dauphin earlier in September 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> “Kami membeli Su-35 satu skuadron, berisi 16 pesawat. Pesawat-pesawat itu datang mulai tahun depan,” kata Kepala Dinas Penerangan AU Marsekal Pertama Dwi Badarmanto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Menanti Skuadron Sukhoi Siluman Angkatan Udara_



Hi bro, don't forget with KILO  selusin lagi 

“TNI AL sudah memesan 12 kapal selam. Kapal-kapal itu akan berdampak luar biasa, berfungsi sebagai deterrent effect (efek gentar) bagi mereka yang kerap menyusup di wilayah RI,” ujar Zainuddin.

Selusin kapal selam itu bakal didatangkan secara bertahap, dan dianggap sangat berguna untuk mencegah pelanggaran wilayah RI serta pencurian sumber daya alam di perairan nusantara yang begitu luas. 

Anggaran Emas Legiun Penopang Poros Maritim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

I am satisfied that next year inshaALLAH we will start seeing Sukhoi 35 coming........

Get your coffee done and celebrate this moment 






http://www.knaapo.ru/media/eng/about/production/military/su-35/su-35_buklet_eng.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Police Department ordering one CN-295 and one Helicopter Bell 412EP

Dirgantara Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Yesterday
@roland

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

ARCinc.ID - Atraksi Tempur Laut dan Udara Dalam HUT TNI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Hi bro, don't forget with KILO  selusin lagi
> “TNI AL sudah memesan 12 kapal selam. Kapal-kapal itu akan berdampak luar biasa, berfungsi sebagai deterrent effect (efek gentar) bagi mereka yang kerap menyusup di wilayah RI,” ujar Zainuddin.



Ngeri banget beritanya, selusin kapal selam 
Berita yang lebih lawas sih targetnya 7 sampai 2019 (2existing+3korsel+2rusia).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia confirms plans for new White Paper*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
04 October 2015




The Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) on exercise in 2014. Source: TNI-AL
*Key Points*

Indonesia confirms plans for new defence White Paper in the "near future"
New policy comes as strategic threats and regional security environment changes since last White Paper was published in 2008
Indonesia's Ministry of Defence (MoD) has confirmed plans to introduce a new national defence policy that will outline a requirement for a "robust posture" that supports military modernisation and responds to growing strategic threats.

The MoD said on 5 October that the defence policy - also referred to Indonesia's defence White Paper - would be "completed in the near future" and would "optimise" Indonesia's national defence system. Indonesia's existing defence White Paper was published in 2008.

The MoD said that a new policy is required in view of the "developing strategic environment and threats" that are facing Indonesia. It did not elaborate but this is certainly a reference to growing tension in the South China Sea, which in turn is linked to China's increasing assertiveness in the region.

The MoD also made reference of the defence policy's requirement to link the development of the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) with military procurement and the indigenous defence industrial base.

"If the TNI's military equipment is more comprehensive and modern and the ability and professionalism of the TNI continues to increase this will facilitate improved military modernisations… A priority is strengthening the national defence industry in supporting the military performing its constitutional duties," said the MoD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

including to enhance government commitments toward funding for military modernization programme


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Corvette Parchim, Old but powerfull
@ari






Dari rakyat untuk rakyat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Jadi ato gk sih?
*South Korea fighter jet contract with Indonesia in progress, says official*
Indonesia had previously committed a 20 percent stake, or $1.46 billion toward the $7.38 billion project.
By Elizabeth Shim | Oct. 5, 2015 at 10:32 PM



0 Comments



















South Korea's Defense Acquisition Program Administration said it plans to conclude a provisional contract with Indonesia by late October. Jakarta is interested in purchasing Seoul's fleet of indigenous fighter jets. Photo courtesy of Republic of Korea air force
SEOUL, Oct. 5 (UPI) -- South Korea's military said it would develop a fleet of indigenous fighter jets without U.S. core technology and the move would not affect Seoul's defense contract with Indonesia.

South Korean television network SBS reported Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu had said his country would postpone a commitment to invest in the Korean Fighter Experimental project, a plan to replace 120 older planes with new aircraft.

*Indonesia had previously committed a 20 percent stake, or $1.46 billion toward the $7.38 billion project. Though Ryadcudu's announcement does not mean Indonesia plans to withdraw from its initial agreement, a U.S. ban on sharing core technologies with Seoul has placed the KF-X project at risk for delayed development.*

On Tuesday, however, South Korea's Defense Acquisition Program Administration said it plans to conclude a provisional contract with Indonesia by late October, and dismissed reports Indonesia is withdrawing from its initial agreement. DAPA said the KF-X program is under Indonesia review.

"*Through diplomatic and defense ministry channels, we were able to confirm earlier reports that Indonesia is postponing a commitment to participate in the KF-X program are not true,*" an unidentified DAPA official told South Korean outlet News 1. "We are actively negotiating with Indonesian authorities, and a provisional contract is being planned."

In September, others had remained less confident about Seoul's deal with Indonesia. SBS reported DAPA chief Jang Myung-jin had said on Sept. 17 during a parliamentary audit challenges remained with regard to retaining Indonesia's commitment, and that "worse-case scenarios" must be considered.

Last month, the South Korean agency had said the United States had barred Lockheed Martin from sharing some of the technologies that include an active electronically scanned array and a radio frequency jammer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Jadi ato gk sih?
> *South Korea fighter jet contract with Indonesia in progress, says official*
> Indonesia had previously committed a 20 percent stake, or $1.46 billion toward the $7.38 billion project.
> By Elizabeth Shim | Oct. 5, 2015 at 10:32 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 0 Comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Korea's Defense Acquisition Program Administration said it plans to conclude a provisional contract with Indonesia by late October. Jakarta is interested in purchasing Seoul's fleet of indigenous fighter jets. Photo courtesy of Republic of Korea air force
> SEOUL, Oct. 5 (UPI) -- South Korea's military said it would develop a fleet of indigenous fighter jets without U.S. core technology and the move would not affect Seoul's defense contract with Indonesia.
> 
> South Korean television network SBS reported Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu had said his country would postpone a commitment to invest in the Korean Fighter Experimental project, a plan to replace 120 older planes with new aircraft.
> 
> *Indonesia had previously committed a 20 percent stake, or $1.46 billion toward the $7.38 billion project. Though Ryadcudu's announcement does not mean Indonesia plans to withdraw from its initial agreement, a U.S. ban on sharing core technologies with Seoul has placed the KF-X project at risk for delayed development.*
> 
> On Tuesday, however, South Korea's Defense Acquisition Program Administration said it plans to conclude a provisional contract with Indonesia by late October, and dismissed reports Indonesia is withdrawing from its initial agreement. DAPA said the KF-X program is under Indonesia review.
> 
> "*Through diplomatic and defense ministry channels, we were able to confirm earlier reports that Indonesia is postponing a commitment to participate in the KF-X program are not true,*" an unidentified DAPA official told South Korean outlet News 1. "We are actively negotiating with Indonesian authorities, and a provisional contract is being planned."
> 
> In September, others had remained less confident about Seoul's deal with Indonesia. SBS reported DAPA chief Jang Myung-jin had said on Sept. 17 during a parliamentary audit challenges remained with regard to retaining Indonesia's commitment, and that "worse-case scenarios" must be considered.
> 
> Last month, the South Korean agency had said the United States had barred Lockheed Martin from sharing some of the technologies that include an active electronically scanned array and a radio frequency jammer.


So is that meant kfx are on schedule......and is there any differencies between korean kfx and indonesian ifx specification?
I am afraid that indonesian ifx will be downgraded compared to korean kfx.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

initial_d said:


> So is that meant kfx are on schedule......and is there any differencies between korean kfx and indonesian ifx specification?
> I am afraid that indonesian ifx will be downgraded compared to korean kfx.



There's no news that indicate that I-FX will be water down version of the Korean version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SSV #1


----------



## Indos

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Jadi ato gk sih?



Parliament recent decision to increase defense budget make it possible to move forward I guess


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Bener sesuai jadwal nih? 2050 nanti siapa tau jadinya. Finger crossed lah.
* Gov't will Push KF-X Project as Scheduled *

06 Oktober 2015



KFX/IFX fighter project (image : keypublishing)

*DAPA to develop core technologies on its own*
*The government vowed Monday to press ahead with its KF-X project to develop indigenous fighter jets by 2025 as scheduled*, despite the failure to receive four core technologies related to F-35 stealth fighters from Lockheed Martin.
The Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) said it will establish an organization dedicated to managing the fighter jet project within this year.

"DAPA is currently conducting consultation with relevant ministries about the establishment of an organization in full charge of the KF-X project," an official told reporters.

The move comes amid growing concerns that the 8.5 trillion won project may not proceed as scheduled after the U.S. government refused in April to allow Lockheed to transfer four core technologies to Korea for security reasons.

The technology transfer was included in an offset program when the nation signed a 7.3 trillion won deal with the U.S. defense giant in September last year to buy 40 F-35s as the nation's next-generation fighter.

The KF-X project calls for developing fighter jets by 2025 to replace an aging fleet of F-4s and F-5s. The nation is planning to build 120 jets. Mass production is expected to require an additional 10 trillion won.

* The four technologies — the active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar, infrared search and track (IRST), electronic optics targeting pod (EOTGP) and RF jammer — are at the heart of the jet development.*

DAPA said it will take all possible measures and gather all knowledge, skills and abilities from relevant ministries as well as research centers to respond to questions raised so far over the KF-X project.

The state-run procurement agency stressed that it will preferentially push for the domestic development of the four technologies as well as the integration technology for them.

"If necessary, we will also seek cooperation with other foreign companies," the official said.

For its part, the Agency for Defense Development (ADD) is setting up a program to move up the time frame for the development of the nation's own AESA radar, the official said, noting that the timing would be brought forward from 2020-2024 to 2017-2021.

"As of now, the nation can develop the hardware for the ASEA radar," the official said. "Regarding the software, we will secure algorithms from foreign companies and develop the source code domestically."
The nation has already accumulated 90 percent of the integration technology for the radar while integrating one with the indigenous FA-50 light attack fighter, the officials said.

DAPA also vowed to transparently disclose major issues related to the KF-X project to the National Assembly and the press, apparently mindful of allegations that it lied about the terms of the F-35 contract with Lockheed as it said last year that it could receive all the core technologies from the company.

(Korea Times)

*Modernised weaponry defense needed, says Indonesian president Jokowi*




Photo: AFP

President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo wants to modernize Indonesia's primary weaponry defence system (Alutsista) to develop the Indonesian Military as a regional maritime force, respected throughout the East Asia region.

"To develop the country's defence force, we have to be able to fulfil our Alutsista needs in an integrated way across Indonesia's three defence components [Army, Navy and Air Force]," he said during the celebration of the 70th anniversary of the Indonesian Military (TNI) at Indah Kiat Port in Banten on Monday, as quoted by tempo.co.

A Global Firepower (GFP) report entitled 2015 World Military Strength Rankings reveals that as a maritime country, the TNI has the 12th largest maritime weaponry system - 171 vessels of various types. This indicates that Indonesia is a country with a strong maritime weaponry system in comparison to other Southeast Asian countries.

Unfortunately, the TNI does not have any destroyer vessels and frigates, the GFP says.

The TNI ranks 36th in terms of largest number of land vehicles, with 468 tanks, including heavy and light models, it reports.

The figure is lower than two other ASEAN member countries: Myanmar, which has 569 tanks and ranks 32nd, and Thailand, with 722 tanks and ranked 26th.

In terms of air weaponry, the GFP report finds that Indonesia has the 30th most warplanes, with 405 planes of various types. In Southeast Asia, this figure is lower than Thailand, which has 573 aircraft and ranks 20th.

In terms of military budgets, Indonesia ranks 30th in the world with a US$6.9 billion (S$9.8 billion) budget, below Singapore that ranks 24th with a US$9.7 billion 2015 military budget.

Although it lags behind other countries in terms of weaponry systems, the GFP reveals that the TNI has a better position than most militaries in terms of number of soldiers ready to be deployed in battle.

"It ranks 10th in terms of largest number of soldiers after China, the US, India, Russia, North Korea and South Korea [and others]," said the GFP.

- See more at: Modernised weaponry defense needed, says Indonesian president Jokowi, AsiaOne Asia News

*Jokowi wants RI to be respected maritime force by 2020 *

thejakartapost.com, Jakarta | National | Mon, October 05 2015, 6:02 PM





_Full military gear: President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, accompanied by then Indonesian Military commander Gen. Moeldoko (left), shakes hands with Navy chief of staff Admiral Ade Supandi (second from left) and the Indonesian Navy’s Marine Corps commander Maj. Gen. Ahmad Faridz Washington at a ceremony where the President was bestowed with honorary TNI membership in Cilangkap, Jakarta, on April 16. (Antara/M.Agung Rajasa)
_
National News
President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has said that in the next five years, the development of Indonesia’s defense force will aim to not only maintain minimum essential forces but also to strengthen Indonesia’s identity as a maritime country.

Therefore, the President aims to develop the Indonesian Military as a regional maritime force respected by countries in the East Asia region.

“In doing so, we hope that the Indonesian Military can be more ready to face various types of war, especially in tune with our geographic status as a maritime country,” he said as quoted by tempo.co, during the celebration of the 70th anniversary of the Indonesian Military at Indah Kiat Port in Banten on Monday.

To do this, the President said Indonesia needed to increase its national defense capacity by creating a professional Indonesian Military.

“As a professional soldier, an Indonesian Military [TNI] soldier must be fully educated and well trained. A TNI soldier has to continuously increase his or her capacity by carrying out regular training,” said Jokowi.

To develop the defense force, he said, Indonesia must be able to fulfil its primary weaponry defense system (Alutsista) needs in an integrated way, involving the three defense components, namely the Indonesian Army, Navy and Air Force.

“Currently, almost all countries are competing to push forward their defense technology. We are also developing a stronger Indonesian Military outfit that is supported by a full, more-modern defense system,” said Jokowi.

“Modernizing defense technologies is an important step for getting us ready to continuously adapt to current developments.”

The President said the government was striving to realize the country’s defense sovereignty by developing its national defense industry to reduce its dependence on imported defense equipment.

Jokowi said in his remarks that members of the Indonesian Military must assert their identity as soldiers for the Indonesian people.

“As the people’s soldiers, TNI personnel are not allowed to forget their people. TNI personnel should not hurt the hearts of their people. TNI personnel are not allowed to distance themselves from their people; they must stay with them. Only by walking together with all Indonesians, will TNI personnel be strong in carrying out their duties for the country and the nation [...],” he said at the ceremony.

Indonesian Military commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo, National Police chief Gen. Badrodin Haiti, Army, Navy and Air Force chiefs of staff as well as President Jokowi’s working cabinet members attended the ceremony. (ags/ebf)
*
- See more at: Jokowi wants RI to be respected maritime force by 2020 | The Jakarta Post*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Air Platforms
*South Korea, Indonesia look to sign KFX development accords*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
05 October 2015





_A concept model of the KFX/IFX aircraft displayed at IndoDefence 2014. Source: IHS/Patrick Allen_

South Korea and Indonesia are expected to sign an agreement later this month to formalise each country's industrial engagement in their joint development of the Korean Fighter Experimental (KFX) aircraft.

The accord will feature Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI), which was named as preferred bidder to complete the development of the KFX in March, and Indonesia's state-owned PT Dirgantara. KAI's KFX development partner Lockheed Martin will also be involved in the programme.

South Korea's Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) said on 6 October that KAI and the Indonesian authorities were continuing negotiations on the KFX programme before the signing of a definitive contract agreement later this month.

After being named as preferred contractor KAI has yet to sign a main contract with DAPA to develop the KFX, although this is regarded as a formality. KAI has been involved in the KFX programme to some degree since its conception in the early 2000s.

The contract to complete the development of the aircraft is valued at USD8 billion. Under the terms of a joint engineering and development agreement signed in October 2014, South Korea will pay 80% of the costs of developing the aircraft, with Indonesia paying the remaining 20%. Indonesia is also expected to procure the aircraft.

Development of the KFX will take the programme to the serial manufacturing phase, which is tentatively set to commence in 2025. South Korea is developing the aircraft to replace the Republic of Korea Air Force's ageing McDonnell Douglas F-4 and Northrop F-5 fighter aircraft. The KFX is envisaged as a single-seat, twin-engine, multirole aircraft equipped with stealth features, active electronically scanned array radar, and internal weapons carriage.

South Korea, Indonesia look to sign KFX development accords - IHS Jane's 360

*



*

*MARITIME FORCE*
*Jokowi wants RI to be respected maritime force*
*Senin, 05 Oktober 2015 | 20:39 WIB*








JAKARTA. President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has said that in the next five years, the development of Indonesia’s defense force will aim to not only maintain minimum essential forces but also to strengthen Indonesia’s identity as a maritime country.

Therefore, the President aims to develop the Indonesian Military as a regional maritime force respected by countries in the East Asia region.

“In doing so, we hope that the Indonesian Military can be more ready to face various types of war, especially in tune with our geographic status as a maritime country,” he said as quoted by tempo.co, during the celebration of the 70th anniversary of the Indonesian Military at Indah Kiat Port in Banten on Monday.

To do this, the President said Indonesia needed to increase its national defense capacity by creating a professional Indonesian Military.

“As a professional soldier, an Indonesian Military [TNI] soldier must be fully educated and well trained. A TNI soldier has to continuously increase his or her capacity by carrying out regular training,” said Jokowi.

To develop the defense force, he said, Indonesia must be able to fulfil its primary weaponry defense system (Alutsista) needs in an integrated way, involving the three defense components, namely the Indonesian Army, Navy and Air Force.

“Currently, almost all countries are competing to push forward their defense technology. We are also developing a stronger Indonesian Military outfit that is supported by a full, more-modern defense system,” said Jokowi.

“Modernizing defense technologies is an important step for getting us ready to continuously adapt to current developments.”

The President said the government was striving to realize the country’s defense sovereignty by developing its national defense industry to reduce its dependence on imported defense equipment.

Jokowi said in his remarks that members of the Indonesian Military must assert their identity as soldiers for the Indonesian people.

“As the people’s soldiers, TNI personnel are not allowed to forget their people. TNI personnel should not hurt the hearts of their people. TNI personnel are not allowed to distance themselves from their people; they must stay with them. Only by walking together with all Indonesians, will TNI personnel be strong in carrying out their duties for the country and the nation [...],” he said at the ceremony.

Indonesian Military commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo, National Police chief Gen. Badrodin Haiti, Army, Navy and Air Force chiefs of staff as well as President Jokowi’s working cabinet members attended the ceremony.

Jokowi wants RI to be respected maritime force


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Watch this!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

* Indonesia needs 12 more air defense radars *


Commander of Indonesia’s National Air Defense Command said his country lacks sufficient numbers of air defense radars to adequately protect its airspace.


TNI AU Akui Wilayah Udara Indonesia Rawan Dimasuki Pesawat Militer Asing - Tribun Pekanbaru

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

(OOT) Nice move...Rupiah Tembus Level Rp13.932/USD

Rupiah Tembus Level Rp13.932/USD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

monitor said:


> * Indonesia needs 12 more air defense radars *
> 
> 
> Commander of Indonesia’s National Air Defense Command said his country lacks sufficient numbers of air defense radars to adequately protect its airspace.
> 
> 
> TNI AU Akui Wilayah Udara Indonesia Rawan Dimasuki Pesawat Militer Asing - Tribun Pekanbaru



Yup we still need more air defense radar to cover our vast airspace extending in a range similar with the range from Iran-Afghanistan border to Bangladesh-Myanmar border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

MarveL said:


> JAKARTA. President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has said that in the next five years, the development of Indonesia’s defense force will aim to not only maintain minimum essential forces but also to* strengthen Indonesia’s identity as a maritime country.*
> 
> Therefore, the President aims to develop the Indonesian Military as *a regional maritime force respected by countries in the East Asia region.*
> 
> “In doing so, we hope that the Indonesian Military can be more ready to face various types of war, especially in tune with our geographic status as a maritime country,” he said as quoted by tempo.co, during the celebration of the 70th anniversary of the Indonesian Military at Indah Kiat Port in Banten on Monday.
> 
> To do this, the President said Indonesia needed to increase its national defense capacity by creating a professional Indonesian Military.
> 
> “As a professional soldier, an Indonesian Military [TNI] soldier must be fully educated and well trained. A TNI soldier has to continuously increase his or her capacity by carrying out regular training,” said Jokowi.
> 
> To develop the defense force, he said, Indonesia must be able to fulfil its primary weaponry defense system (Alutsista) needs in an integrated way, involving the three defense components, namely the Indonesian Army, Navy and Air Force.
> 
> “Currently, almost all countries are competing to push forward their defense technology. We are also developing a stronger Indonesian Military outfit that is supported by a full, more-modern defense system,” said Jokowi.
> 
> “Modernizing defense technologies is an important step for getting us ready to continuously adapt to current developments.”
> 
> The President said the government was striving to realize the country’s defense sovereignty by developing its national defense industry to reduce its dependence on imported defense equipment.
> 
> Jokowi said in his remarks that members of the Indonesian Military must assert their identity as soldiers for the Indonesian people.
> 
> “As the people’s soldiers, TNI personnel are not allowed to forget their people. TNI personnel should not hurt the hearts of their people. TNI personnel are not allowed to distance themselves from their people; they must stay with them. Only by walking together with all Indonesians, will TNI personnel be strong in carrying out their duties for the country and the nation [...],” he said at the ceremony.
> 
> Indonesian Military commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo, National Police chief Gen. Badrodin Haiti, Army, Navy and Air Force chiefs of staff as well as President Jokowi’s working cabinet members attended the ceremony.
> 
> Jokowi wants RI to be respected maritime force




If indonesian navy want to be respected in the east asia region, at least after buying kilo submarine indonesia need to buy LHD (i dont think indonesia can afford to operate carrier for now and in the next 10 years), but it is still possible for indonesia to be respected in the South East Asia in 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

What indonesian navy need are more combatans like corvetes, frigates and even destroyer, awacs, long range drone and more sensor to detect unwanted visitor (subs or stealth cappable survace combatant)



anas_nurhafidz said:


> (OOT) Nice move...Rupiah Tembus Level Rp13.932/USD
> 
> Rupiah Tembus Level Rp13.932/USD


I hope it can be in 10.000 rupiah/us dollars, so i can buy new cars and gadget with lower price


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Simulator pesawat tempur F-16 V hadir di Indonesia
Rabu, 7 Oktober 2015

Duta Besar Amerika Serikat untuk Indonesia, Robert Blake Jr, duduk di simulator F-16 V yang khusus dihadirkan pabrikannya, Lockheed Martin, di Jakarta, Rabu. F-16 V juga tengah dipromosikan mereka untuk berkompetisi tentang calon pengganti F-5E/F Tiger II, yang akan dipensiunkan. (www.antaranews.com/Ade P Marboen)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Lockheed Martin, produsen pesawat tempur F-16 Fighting Falcon yang digunakan TNI AU, menghadirkan simulator F-16 V, di Jakarta, Rabu.

Duta Besar Amerika Serikat untuk Indonesia, Robert Blake Jr, sempat mencoba duduk di kursi lontar simulator itu serta mendengarkan berbagai penjelasan dari Lockheed Martin.

Selain itu, jurnalis yang hadir juga dapat melihat dan mencoba langsung simulator berukuran kompak yang dibawa mereka.

Kehadiran simulator F-16 V ini hanya sekitar dua pekan menjelang kunjungan Presiden Joko Widodo ke Amerika Serikat untuk kunjungan resmi kepada koleganya, Presiden Amerika Serikat, Barack Obama.

Dalam simulator itu, dipasang semua modul dan layar monitor yang persis sama dengan yang terdapat pada pesawat tempur itu dalam keadaan sesungguhnya. Dua head-up display utama ada di kanan dan kiri kanopi, dengan joy stick di kanan serta throttle tenaga mesin di sisi kiri.

Menurut Kepala Pilot Uji F-16 dan T-50 Lockheed Martin, Paul Bear Randall, yang bekas penerbang tempur Angkatan Laut Amerika Serikat, yang menjadi instruktur pada kesempatan itu, manajemen tempur dan kewaspadaan akan situasi pada simulator itu sama persis dengan yang ada di pesawat aslinya.

“Misalnya untuk membidik dan memilih jenis persenjataan yang akan ditembakkan, pilot tinggal mengikuti perhitungan komputer dan sistem avionika yang ada,” kata dia.

F-16 Fighting Falcon pertama kali diproduksi General Dinamics sebelum diakuisisi Lockheed Martin. Dengan rekor penjualan sekitar 4.500 unit dari berbagai tipe dan varian, F-16 Fighting Falcon menjadi pesawat tempur yang paling laris hingga saat ini.

Amerika Serikat sebagai negara asal F-16 Fighting Falcon tidak memakai F-16 V yang merupakan tipe tersebut karena telah memastikan memenuhi keperluan pesawat tempurnya dari Program Pesawat Tempur Gabungan F-35 Lighting II dan F-22 Raptor.

Kehadiran simulator F-16 V di Indonesia ini, menurut Kepala Pengembangan Bisnis F-16 Lockheed Martin, Randall Howard, dimaksudkan untuk memberi pemahaman lebih lengkap kepada jurnalis dan umum tentang berbagai hal yang terdapat pada pesawat tempur ini.

“Juga untuk mengisi keperluan Indonesia akan pengganti F-5E/F Tiger II yang akan dipensiunkan,” kata dia.

Calon pengganti F-5E/F Tiger II Nortrop Grumman dari Skuadron 14 TNI AU ada beberapa, di antaranya Sukhoi Su-35BM (Knaapo/Rusia), F-16 (Lockheed Martin/Amerika Serikat), dan JAS-39C/D Gripen (Saab/Swedia).

Kontrak pembelian calon pengganti F-5E/F Tiger II sesuai kehendak visi keperluan Kekuatan Esensial Minimum II (2019-2024) belum dilakukan walau Kementerian Pertahanan menyebut-nyebut itu adalah Sukhoi Su-35BM.



F-16V Comes to Indonesia




The advanced F-16V configuration provides advanced combat capabilities in a scalable and affordable package. Photo: Lockheed Martin.

JAKARTA, Indonesia, Oct. 7, 2015 – Lockheed Martin brought its F-16 cockpit demonstrator to Indonesia this week to highlight the F-16V, the latest version of Lockheed Martin’s venerable F-16 Fighting Falcon multirole fighter. The F-16V offers the most advanced 4th Generation capability available on the market today, including Scalable Agile Beam Radar (SABR) and enhancements to the aircraft’s mission computer, vehicle systems, aircraft structure, cockpit and electronic warfare system.

The F-16V is the next generation configuration that leverages a common worldwide sustainment infrastructure and provides significant capability improvements to the world’s most affordable and effective multi-role fighter. This upgrade and production configuration will be the predominant configuration for the F-16 worldwide fleet. The new avionics configuration represents the most significant F-16 upgrade to date.

With more than 4,500 F-16s delivered, the F-16V is a natural step in the evolution of the world’s most successful 4th Generation fighter. The Fighting Falcon program has continually evolved as it began with the F-16 A/B as the lightweight fighter then transitioned to F-16 C/D and Block 60 versions as customers’ requirements evolved.
F-16V Comes to Indonesia · Lockheed Martin


----------



## pr1v4t33r

just take both su35 & f16V

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> just take both su35 & f16V



Su35 for 14 squ

F16V for 18 squ


----------



## initial_d

pr1v4t33r said:


> just take both su35 & f16V


Well, if i am not mistaken the TNI are planning to create 3 more squadron, perhaps lockheed martin eyeing those contract with their viper, nice choice compared to eurofighter, grippen or rafale.....


----------



## faries

Sea Platforms
*Pacific 2015: Indonesia in talks with France over possible sale of Scorpene 1000 SSK*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Sydney* - IHS Jane's Navy International
06 October 2015





A computer-generated image of DCNS's Scorpene 1000 submarine. Source: DCNS
*Key Points*

Indonesia is considering acquisition of the Scorpene 1000 diesel-electric submarine
The purchase could help bolster Indonesia's archipelagic brownwater deterrence capabilities
Indonesian government officials are in talks with French counterparts over a possible sale of the French-built Scorpene 1000 diesel-electric submarine (SSK), shipbuilder DCNS told _IHS Jane's_ on 7 October at the Pacific 2015 international maritime exhibition and conference in Sydney.

"The talks are going on at the government-to-government level, mostly to discuss the needs of the Indonesian Navy," said DCNS.

"So far, what the Indonesians have identified is the need for a complementary submarine fleet that can fill in the gaps of their new ocean-going submarines, and they are considering the Scorpene 1000."

The Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) currently operates two Cakra Type 209/1300-class SSKs and is awaiting the delivery of three Type 209/1400 conventional boats - widely referred to in Indonesia as the Chang Bogo class - from South Korean company Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME).

Indonesian media reports have also indicated that the country may be purchasing a number of 'Kilo'-class SSKs from Russia, although a contract for these has not yet materialised.

"The Scorpene 1000 is an especially suitable platform for the Indonesian Navy, given the country's archipelagic nature," said DCNS.

"The platform has been designed to operate ... in shallow waters and is very difficult to detect due to the depths associated with littoral waters."

According to specifications provided by DCNS, the 50 m Scorpene 1000 has a surface displacement of about 1,000 tonnes. It has a maximum submerged speed in excess of 15 kt, a maximum range in excess of 4,000 n miles, and a submerged endurance of up to five days. It has a dive depth in excess of 200 m, and can accommodate 21 crew (with space for up to six divers).

via supermarine @ kaskus, source Pacific 2015: Indonesia in talks with France over possible sale of Scorpene 1000 SSK - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## MarveL

Udah jadi, Agusta Westland AW139,.helikopter yang memiliki tingkat durability dan performance tinggi ini siap mengawal para rescuer Basarnas dalam menjalankan misi Search And Rescue di Indonesia...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

MarveL said:


> Udah jadi, Agusta Westland AW139,.helikopter yang memiliki tingkat durability dan performance tinggi ini siap mengawal para rescuer Basarnas dalam menjalankan misi Search And Rescue di Indonesia...


It seem basarnas got more cool new toys than the army.


----------



## prima99

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 263002
> View attachment 263003
> 
> Simulator pesawat tempur F-16 V hadir di Indonesia
> Rabu, 7 Oktober 2015
> 
> Duta Besar Amerika Serikat untuk Indonesia, Robert Blake Jr, duduk di simulator F-16 V yang khusus dihadirkan pabrikannya, Lockheed Martin, di Jakarta, Rabu. F-16 V juga tengah dipromosikan mereka untuk berkompetisi tentang calon pengganti F-5E/F Tiger II, yang akan dipensiunkan. (www.antaranews.com/Ade P Marboen)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Lockheed Martin, produsen pesawat tempur F-16 Fighting Falcon yang digunakan TNI AU, menghadirkan simulator F-16 V, di Jakarta, Rabu.
> 
> Duta Besar Amerika Serikat untuk Indonesia, Robert Blake Jr, sempat mencoba duduk di kursi lontar simulator itu serta mendengarkan berbagai penjelasan dari Lockheed Martin.
> 
> Selain itu, jurnalis yang hadir juga dapat melihat dan mencoba langsung simulator berukuran kompak yang dibawa mereka.
> 
> Kehadiran simulator F-16 V ini hanya sekitar dua pekan menjelang kunjungan Presiden Joko Widodo ke Amerika Serikat untuk kunjungan resmi kepada koleganya, Presiden Amerika Serikat, Barack Obama.
> 
> Dalam simulator itu, dipasang semua modul dan layar monitor yang persis sama dengan yang terdapat pada pesawat tempur itu dalam keadaan sesungguhnya. Dua head-up display utama ada di kanan dan kiri kanopi, dengan joy stick di kanan serta throttle tenaga mesin di sisi kiri.
> 
> Menurut Kepala Pilot Uji F-16 dan T-50 Lockheed Martin, Paul Bear Randall, yang bekas penerbang tempur Angkatan Laut Amerika Serikat, yang menjadi instruktur pada kesempatan itu, manajemen tempur dan kewaspadaan akan situasi pada simulator itu sama persis dengan yang ada di pesawat aslinya.
> 
> “Misalnya untuk membidik dan memilih jenis persenjataan yang akan ditembakkan, pilot tinggal mengikuti perhitungan komputer dan sistem avionika yang ada,” kata dia.
> 
> F-16 Fighting Falcon pertama kali diproduksi General Dinamics sebelum diakuisisi Lockheed Martin. Dengan rekor penjualan sekitar 4.500 unit dari berbagai tipe dan varian, F-16 Fighting Falcon menjadi pesawat tempur yang paling laris hingga saat ini.
> 
> Amerika Serikat sebagai negara asal F-16 Fighting Falcon tidak memakai F-16 V yang merupakan tipe tersebut karena telah memastikan memenuhi keperluan pesawat tempurnya dari Program Pesawat Tempur Gabungan F-35 Lighting II dan F-22 Raptor.
> 
> Kehadiran simulator F-16 V di Indonesia ini, menurut Kepala Pengembangan Bisnis F-16 Lockheed Martin, Randall Howard, dimaksudkan untuk memberi pemahaman lebih lengkap kepada jurnalis dan umum tentang berbagai hal yang terdapat pada pesawat tempur ini.
> 
> “Juga untuk mengisi keperluan Indonesia akan pengganti F-5E/F Tiger II yang akan dipensiunkan,” kata dia.
> 
> Calon pengganti F-5E/F Tiger II Nortrop Grumman dari Skuadron 14 TNI AU ada beberapa, di antaranya Sukhoi Su-35BM (Knaapo/Rusia), F-16 (Lockheed Martin/Amerika Serikat), dan JAS-39C/D Gripen (Saab/Swedia).
> 
> Kontrak pembelian calon pengganti F-5E/F Tiger II sesuai kehendak visi keperluan Kekuatan Esensial Minimum II (2019-2024) belum dilakukan walau Kementerian Pertahanan menyebut-nyebut itu adalah Sukhoi Su-35BM.
> 
> 
> 
> F-16V Comes to Indonesia
> View attachment 263008
> 
> The advanced F-16V configuration provides advanced combat capabilities in a scalable and affordable package. Photo: Lockheed Martin.
> 
> JAKARTA, Indonesia, Oct. 7, 2015 – Lockheed Martin brought its F-16 cockpit demonstrator to Indonesia this week to highlight the F-16V, the latest version of Lockheed Martin’s venerable F-16 Fighting Falcon multirole fighter. The F-16V offers the most advanced 4th Generation capability available on the market today, including Scalable Agile Beam Radar (SABR) and enhancements to the aircraft’s mission computer, vehicle systems, aircraft structure, cockpit and electronic warfare system.
> 
> The F-16V is the next generation configuration that leverages a common worldwide sustainment infrastructure and provides significant capability improvements to the world’s most affordable and effective multi-role fighter. This upgrade and production configuration will be the predominant configuration for the F-16 worldwide fleet. The new avionics configuration represents the most significant F-16 upgrade to date.
> 
> With more than 4,500 F-16s delivered, the F-16V is a natural step in the evolution of the world’s most successful 4th Generation fighter. The Fighting Falcon program has continually evolved as it began with the F-16 A/B as the lightweight fighter then transitioned to F-16 C/D and Block 60 versions as customers’ requirements evolved.
> F-16V Comes to Indonesia · Lockheed Martin



Govt should stick with SU 35 for now. i don't think we need more fighters as what the president says about modernizing the naval fleet. we should get more Kilo Subs or basically any ships than anything else


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Lockheed Martin ready to provide RI with offsets for F-16V 

US defense giant Lockheed Martin is ready to provide Indonesia with an offset scheme, in which Indonesia would build components, should the country decide to buy the latest variant of the venerable F-16 Fighting Falcon light jet fighter.

The pledge was made by Lockheed’s head of business development for F-16, Randy Howard, during a media event on Wednesday.

He said the company was ready to discuss with Indonesian stakeholders the requirements related to the offset scheme. “We have fulfilled our offset commitment when Indonesia first bought the F-16,” he told journalists.

readmore: _Lockheed Martin ready to provide RI with offsets for F-16V | The Jakarta Post_

Indonesian future fighter jet: SU35, F16V, IFX  not bad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

More picture for F-16 Viper Simulator, source: ARCinc.ID - Menjajal Simulator, Menjual Viper












More picture for F-16 Viper Simulator, source: Melongok Canggihnya Kokpit Pesawat Tempur F-16V - Tekno Liputan6.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

pr1v4t33r said:


> just take both su35 & f16V


Yes and at least 5 squadrons of each for GOD sake

*Pacific 2015: Indonesia in talks with France over possible sale of Scorpene 1000 SSK*





A computer-generated image of DCNS's Scorpene 1000 submarine. Source: DCNS
*Key Points*

Indonesia is considering acquisition of the Scorpene 1000 diesel-electric submarine
The purchase could help bolster Indonesia's archipelagic brownwater deterrence capabilities
Indonesian government officials are in talks with French counterparts over a possible sale of the French-built Scorpene 1000 diesel-electric submarine (SSK), shipbuilder DCNS told _IHS Jane's_ on 7 October at the Pacific 2015 international maritime exhibition and conference in Sydney.

"The talks are going on at the government-to-government level, mostly to discuss the needs of the Indonesian Navy," said DCNS.

"So far, what the Indonesians have identified is the need for a complementary submarine fleet that can fill in the gaps of their new ocean-going submarines, and they are considering the Scorpene 1000."

The Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) currently operates two Cakra Type 209/1300-class SSKs and is awaiting the delivery of three Type 209/1400 conventional boats - widely referred to in Indonesia as the Chang Bogo class - from South Korean company Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME).

Indonesian media reports have also indicated that the country may be purchasing a number of 'Kilo'-class SSKs from Russia, although a contract for these has not yet materialised.

"The Scorpene 1000 is an especially suitable platform for the Indonesian Navy, given the country's archipelagic nature," said DCNS.

"The platform has been designed to operate ... in shallow waters and is very difficult to detect due to the depths associated with littoral waters."

According to specifications provided by DCNS, the 50 m Scorpene 1000 has a surface displacement of about 1,000 tonnes. It has a maximum submerged speed in excess of 15 kt, a maximum range in excess of 4,000 n miles, and a submerged endurance of up to five days. It has a dive depth in excess of 200 m, and can accommodate 21 crew (with space for up to six divers).

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options **ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(331 of 403 words)

Pacific 2015: Indonesia in talks with France over possible sale of Scorpene 1000 SSK - IHS Jane's 360
@Indos @Jakartans@PkDef 
I hope Indonesia buys at least 4 of these submarines


----------



## CountStrike

initial_d said:


> Well, if i am not mistaken the TNI are planning to create 3 more squadron, perhaps lockheed martin eyeing those contract with their viper, nice choice compared to eurofighter, grippen or rafale.....


maybe not three more for fighter squadron, but three more at all. BTW to accompany with S 35, better to buy Euro fighter rather than F 16. we could considering about ToT to support our IFX program...



MarveL said:


> Udah jadi, Agusta Westland AW139,.helikopter yang memiliki tingkat durability dan performance tinggi ini siap mengawal para rescuer Basarnas dalam menjalankan misi Search And Rescue di Indonesia...


Nice!!!


----------



## Nike

credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Ready for ground attack!
@ori uploaded










MarveL said:


> Udah jadi, Agusta Westland AW139,.helikopter yang memiliki tingkat durability dan performance tinggi ini siap mengawal para rescuer Basarnas dalam menjalankan misi Search And Rescue di Indonesia...


Cool toys for basarnas, bigger than dauphin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*INDONESIA PRESS-State weapons maker Pindad plans UAE factory in 2017*

-The Jakarta Post

Thu Oct 8, 2015 2:21am GMT 

Indonesian state weaponry maker PT Pindad plans to open a weapons factory to produce its SS2 rifle in the United Arab Emirates (UAE) in 2017, in cooperation with UAE company Continental Aviation Services, The Jakarta Post reported, quoting Pindad CEO Silmy Karim.

Pindad, which produces automatic rifles, pistols, grenade launchers, munitions and war vehicles, currently sells its products to Singapore, Laos, Nigeria, the Philippines, East Timor and Thailand, Karim said.

Note: Reuters has not verified this story and does not vouch for its accuracy. (Compiled by Fergus Jensen; Editing by Sunil Nair)


Source: http://af.reuters.com/article/nigeri...1280KP20151008

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*INDONESIA PRESS-State weapons maker Pindad plans UAE factory in 2017*
By REUTERS

PUBLISHED: 21:21 EST, 7 October 2015 | UPDATED: 21:21 EST, 7 October 2015

Indonesian state weaponry maker PT Pindad plans to open a weapons factory to produce its SS2 rifle in the United Arab Emirates (UAE) in 2017, in cooperation with UAE company Continental Aviation Services, The Jakarta Post reported, quoting Pindad CEO Silmy Karim.

Pindad, which produces automatic rifles, pistols, grenade launchers, munitions and war vehicles, currently sells its products to Singapore, Laos, Nigeria, the Philippines, East Timor and Thailand, Karim said.

INDONESIA PRESS-State weapons maker Pindad plans UAE factory in 2017 -The Jakarta Post | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Taxi way Halim AFB
@Ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Will Indonesia Buy French Stealth Submarines?*
Jakarta is interested in bolstering its deterrence capabilities.





By Franz-Stefan Gady
October 08, 2015

Indonesian defense officials have expressed interest in purchasing French-built _Scorpene_-class 1000 diesel-electric attack submarines (SSK) _IHS Jane’s Navy International_ reports.

Representatives of the French shipbuilder DCNS, the company offering the boats, confirmed Indonesian-French government-to-government talks at this year’s Pacific 2015 International Maritime Exhibition currently taking place in Sydney, Australia.

“The talks are going on at the government-to-government level, mostly to discuss the needs of the Indonesian Navy,” according to a DCNS representative interviewed by _IHS Jane’s Navy International_.

“So far, what the Indonesians have identified is the need for a complementary submarine fleet that can fill in the gaps of their new ocean-going submarines, and they are considering the Scorpene 1000.”

The last time the Indonesian Navy received new submarines was in the 1980s with the delivery of two GermanType 209/1300 diesel-electric attack submarines (known as _Cakra_-class in Indonesia), which subsequently underwent several major refits modernizing the subs’ propulsion systems, detection and navigation systems, and new fire control and combat systems by Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft (HDW) and South Korea’s Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME), which is building Type 209 variants under license.

In December 2011, DSME was awarded a contract for the construction of three 1,400-ton _Chang Bogo_-class (a license-built variant of the 209) diesel-electric attack submarines. The boats are expected to be delivered between 2015 and 2016 with a commissioning date set for the first half of 2018. The subs will be equipped with eight weapon tubes for torpedoes and guided missiles and feature cutting edge electronic defense and radar signal detection systems.

According to Indonesia Navy officials, the country will need at least six submarines to secure its key maritime straits (Malacca, Sunda and Lombok). Among other things, the Indonesian government appears to be also interested in procuring a number of Russian-made _Kilo_-class attack submarines.

However, DCNS officials in Sydney think that the _Scorpene_-class 1000 SSK will be the ideal solution for Indonesia, given the country’s geography. “The Scorpene 1000 is an especially suitable platform for the Indonesian Navy, given the country’s archipelagic nature. he platform has been designed to operate … in shallow waters and is very difficult to detect due to the depths associated with littoral waters,” one DCNS official said.

_IHS Jane’s Navy International_ describes some of the sub’s technical specifications based on information provided by DCNS including a surface displacement of about 1,000 tons, a length of 50 meters, and a submerged speed of around 15 knots. Furthermore, the vessel’s range is stated to be around 4,000 miles and can stay submerged for up to five days. Additionally, the French-made SSK has a dive depth of over 20 meters and can fit a crew of 21 and up to six navy divers.

Will Indonesia Buy French Stealth Submarines? | The Diplomat
-------------------------


*More countries purchase weapons from PT Pindad *

Nani Afrida, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Thu, October 08 2015, 5:02 PM

State-owned land system and weapons maker PT Pindad said on Wednesday that many countries had shown interest in its weapons and that it had inked contracts to provide weapons to some of them. 

“We are selling our products to places such as Singapore, Laos, Nigeria, the Philippines, Timor Leste and Thailand,” Pindad president director Silmy Karim told The Jakarta Post on Wednesday.

Pindad produces automatic rifles, pistols, grenade launchers, munitions and war vehicles. The Indonesian Military (TNI) and National Police dominate its market.

The company was also proud of its products as TNI personnel had won several international shooting tournaments using Pindad weapons. 

“We have high-quality weapons, that’s why our soldiers win international tournaments and have attracted interest from other countries,” Silmy said.

Silmy said the firm’s most recent contract was sealed in the United Arab Emirates (UAE) in September, when President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo visited Abu Dhabi.

*According to the contract, Pindad will transfer technologies to UAE defense logistics and support company Continental Aviation Services (CAS), with the goal of enabling the local manufacturer and marketing Indonesian products. The products include the SS2 assault rifle and ammunitions.

“The plan to build the SS2 weapon plant in UAE will commence in 2017,” Silmy said.

CAS will also collaborate with Rheinmentall Defense Canada to transfer technologies to Pindad, allowing the company to manufacture remote weapon systems (RWS) using Pindad’s name. *

The domestic strategic industry was dormant for years after president Soeharto stepped down in 1998 amid the economic crisis. The country received fund assistance during that time from the International Monetary Fund (IMF), which had urged the government to stop supporting the defense industry. 

However, during the tenure of president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, the House of Representatives passed Law No. 16/2012 on the defense industry and a special committee was tasked with focusing on the issue. 

The idea was also in line with Yudhoyono’s plan to equip TNI with a new and sophisticated weaponry system to meet the Minimum Essential Force (MEF).

As Yudhoyono’s successor, Jokowi has promised to improve TNI’s weaponry system by reducing weapon exports and placing more focus on weapon products from Indonesia. 

“We will reduce imports of weapon systems by developing our defense industry,” Jokowi said, during the commemoration of the 70th anniversary of the TNI in West Java.

Silmy said that Pindad was still struggling to improve its products. The company had sent several of its best people to learn about weapons technology overseas.

“We need young people who understand weapons technology so that Pindad can produce more sophisticated weapons for Indonesia,” Silmy said

The 2012 law also supports Pindad in efforts to obtain technology from countries Indonesia had ordered products from. 

Although Pindad had the opportunity to grow, Silmy said that the company needed more support from the government, including a sufficient budget to boost the company’s capacity.


Source: http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2...pt-pindad.html

Indonesian PT Pindad along with CAS will made a license product of RCWS from Rheinmetall Canada





Indonesian Naval forces

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

*OUT OF HARM’S WAY*

STORY 15 June 2015

Navigating sea mines, challenging pirates, conducting scientific research, search and rescue. These are just some of the scenarios where an Unmanned Surface Vessel (USV) can perform critical tasks without putting sailors in harm's way.

USVs are an excellent complement to manned systems, allowing their operators to do dull, dirty and dangerous jobs from the comparable safety of an office.

At the USV’s core is the Mission System: its ‘brain’, where information from sensors – radar, sonar, camera, GPS – integrates and interfaces with propulsion, steering and control systems.

Connected to the Mission System, the operator commands the engine, lights, cameras, weapons, microphone and speaker, but moreover, they complete the most demanding tasks, in the most challenging circumstances, without risking their lives.

Given their capabilities, it’s little wonder many have identified USVs as a multi-billion dollar growth industry. Yet despite the promise, few unmanned vessels have had commercial success so far, largely because of their bespoke nature and limited integration with wider naval operations and systems.

We’re keen to change that.

Last year, we unveiled the Bonefish, a concept USV on which we’re testing a revolutionary Mission System, one which is reliable, flexible, low-cost, and which can be applied to vessels of all sorts, including trimarans, catamarans and monostable hulls.

Since unveiling Bonefish last year, we’ve worked on the Mission System in the laboratory at our Centre of Excellence in Autonomous Vessels in Australia. We're engaging with maritime regulators and we’ll be showing off the Mission System on Bonefish at Pacific 2015, and hope to see it become a commercial success in the near future; protecting people and society from existing and emerging naval threats.


Source: http://saabgroup.com/Media/stories/s...-in-indonesia/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Armed Forces personnel give their ranks and salute for their heroes in the name of Great General Sudirman during anniversary of armed forces jubilee in Ndana Islands, one of the most southernmost Indonesian soil in East Nusa tenggara province

credit to Jeff Pranada photography and with his usually great pictures











credit due to Erliansyah Abubakar

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

rupiah has been appreciated greatly this day, more than 300 points into 13.402 point per US dollar. Hope this can be continued for foreseen future

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

*





Country Risk*
*Indonesia confirms plans for new White Paper*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
04 October 2015




_The Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) on exercise in 2014. Source: TNI-AL_

Indonesia's Ministry of Defence (MoD) has confirmed plans to introduce a new national defence policy that will outline a requirement for a "robust posture" that supports military modernisation and responds to growing strategic threats.

The MoD said on 5 October that the defence policy - also referred to Indonesia's defence White Paper - would be "completed in the near future" and would "optimise" Indonesia's national defence system. Indonesia's existing defence White Paper was published in 2008.

The MoD said that a new policy is required in view of the "developing strategic environment and threats" that are facing Indonesia. It did not elaborate but this is certainly a reference to growing tension in the South China Sea, which in turn is linked to China's increasing assertiveness in the region.

The MoD also made reference of the defence policy's requirement to link the development of the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) with military procurement and the indigenous defence industrial base.

"If the TNI's military equipment is more comprehensive and modern and the ability and professionalism of the TNI continues to increase this will facilitate improved military modernisations… A priority is strengthening the national defence industry in supporting the military performing its constitutional duties," said the MoD.

Indonesia confirms plans for new White Paper - IHS Jane's 360




FRIDAY, 09 OCTOBER, 2015 | 17:44 WIB
*Minister Rini Inaugurates Len Technopark*





*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta*-State-Owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno inaugurated the first assembly facility at Len Technopark, Subang. Len Technopark is the latest production facility to be developed as a technology tourism destination for public.

The Len Technopark inauguration was a part of PT Len Industry`s 24th anniversary celebration. Rini hopes that PT Len Industry would deliver more innovations.

“Indonesia is a big country, and we need to think big,” Rini said in Bandung on Friday, Oct 9, 2015.

During the technopark inauguration ceremony, *Len and Pindad signed a cooperation agreement to produce communication gears for Pindad`s armored personnel carriers*; Anoa and Komodo.

Rini said that state-owned enterprises must innovate to reinforce defense, as well as food and energy resilience.

PT Len has commenced the production of 700 military communication gears for the Indonesian Military.

Minister Rini Inaugurates Len Technopark | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal
_
Night Patrol Mode



_

_Todays newspaper "forget the F16, we are insist to buy SU-35", said the Head of Air Force Public Relation, Marsekal Muda Dwi Bagarmanto_..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## prima99

MarveL said:


> _Todays newspaper "forget the F16, we are insist to buy SU-35", said the Head of Air Force Public Relation, Marsekal Muda Dwi Bagarmanto_..



definitely a better choice as we are honored by Russia to be the first(?) buyer of their SU 35. we don't want to let them down now, right? they need to lift the technology ban imposed on KFX/IFX project to assure us to buy their F-16V.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*A wave of game changing Technologies*
Remote control station of the Bonefish USV displayed at the Pacific 2015.




_A wave of game changing Technologies_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

“Ground Breaking” Pembangunan Simulator C-130 Di Lanud Halim

Sebagai tindak lanjut dari pembelian lima pesawat C-130 Hercules tipe H digital dari Australia beberapa waktu lalu, pada tahun ini TNI Angkatan Udara memperoleh alokasi pembangunan simulator sebagai keseluruhan dari paket pembelian pesawat tersebut. Untuk itu pada kemarin bertempat di gedung Fasilitas dan Latihan (Faslat) Wing 1 Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta dilaksanakan peletakkan batu pertama (ground breaking) gedung simulator pesawat C-130 Hercules tipe H digital.

Dalam sambutannya perwakilan Airbus Group Australia Pacific, Graeme Smith yang menjabat C-130 Capability Manager menyatakan pembangunan gedung simulator C-130 Hercules merupakan wujud pertanggung jawaban pihak Airbus yang dipercaya TNI Angkatan Udara dalam mengoperasionalkan Pesawat Hercules tipe H digital. Sementara itu, Bruce Hart, Senior Program Manager CAE Australia menyatakan dengan pembangunan simulator C-130 Hercules digital di Indonesia diharapkan dapat melengkapi fasilitas latihan para penerbang Hercules tipe H dari Australia.

Sedangkan Komandan Wing 1 Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma Kolonel Pnb Iman Handoyo, S.I.Kom., yang mewakili Komandan Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma Marsma TNI Umar Sugeng Hariyono, S.IP., S.E., M.M., menyatakan terima kasihnya kepada pihak Airbus, CAE, Kemenhan, Mabesau dan pihak terkait lainnya yang telah memilih Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma sebagai lokasi pembangunan simulator C-130 Hercules tipe H digital. Menurutnya “Kami berharap simulator yang akan dibangun ini makin memberdayakan kemampuan dan profesionalisme para penerbang Hercules TNI AU pada umumnya dan penerbang di Wing I Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma, khususnya. Sehingga keberadaan simulator digital ini tentu akan mempermudah para penerbang memahami tahapan-tahapan, prosedur juga melatih sikap terbang dengan baik, terutama menghadapi situasi emergensi,” ujar Danlanud Halim.

Usai sambutan para pejabat dari Airbus, CAE, Kemenhan, Mabesau dan Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma melaksanakan peletakkan batu pertama (ground breaking) pembangunan simulator C-130 Hercules tipe H digital. Selanjutnya dilaksanakan pemotongan nasi tumpeng kuning oleh Sesdiskomlekau Kolonel Lek Ir. Andaruna Setiawan yang diserahkan kepada Kepala Fasilitas Latihan (Kafaslat) Wing I Letkol Pnb Akal Juang E.T.P., S.T. dan direncanakan gedung akan dibangun selama delapan bulan ke depan, melibatkan kontraktor dan konsultan yang berkompeten.

“Ground Breaking” Pembangunan Simulator C-130 Di Lanud Halim | Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Assault Jump
@ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Asia Pacific

• Janes reported that Indonesia is in talks with French shipyard DCNS over the possible sale of a Scorpene 1000 diesel-electric submarine, despite reports that the country’s parliament approved the acquisition of Russian-built Kilo-class boats in September. The Indonesian defense ministry is thought to be considering a purchase of five Russian subs , with the Indonesian Navy currently operating two South Korean-manufactured submarines, with another two on order. The littoral capabilities of the French design may be the reason for a split purchase, with the Russian boats intended for use in deep water. DCNS signed a partnership agreement with Indonesian shipyard PT Pal in November , which included marketing of the Scorpene 1000.


Source: http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/31303-031303/

just how many Subs Indonesia intend to operate in near future











Pendidikan Akademi Angkatan LautSejumlah taruna Akademi Angkatan Laut (AAL) melewati salah satu rintangan dalam pelatihan halang rintang di Komplek AAL Bumimoro, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Jumat (9/10). Kegiatan tersebut bertujuan untuk latihan perorangan diri (LPD) sebagai tolak ukur kemampuan prajurit dalam tradisi Korps untuk memupuk jiwa korsa. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

CN-235 MPA
@ori uploader


----------



## faries

madokafc said:


> Asia Pacific
> 
> • Janes reported that Indonesia is in talks with French shipyard DCNS over the possible sale of a Scorpene 1000 diesel-electric submarine, despite reports that the country’s parliament approved the acquisition of Russian-built Kilo-class boats in September. The Indonesian defense ministry is thought to be considering a purchase of five Russian subs , with the Indonesian Navy currently operating two South Korean-manufactured submarines, with another two on order. The littoral capabilities of the French design may be the reason for a split purchase, with the Russian boats intended for use in deep water. DCNS signed a partnership agreement with Indonesian shipyard PT Pal in November , which included marketing of the Scorpene 1000.
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/31303-031303/
> 
> just how many Subs Indonesia intend to operate in near future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendidikan Akademi Angkatan LautSejumlah taruna Akademi Angkatan Laut (AAL) melewati salah satu rintangan dalam pelatihan halang rintang di Komplek AAL Bumimoro, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Jumat (9/10). Kegiatan tersebut bertujuan untuk latihan perorangan diri (LPD) sebagai tolak ukur kemampuan prajurit dalam tradisi Korps untuk memupuk jiwa korsa. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)



According to former navy chief, we need 12 subs to guard our vast water


----------



## Nike

faries said:


> According to former navy chief, we need 12 subs to guard our vast water



i think more than that number

12 is the most minimum vessels we are intend to operate

with the recent trend here and most of our naval planner thinking the use of submarine to disrupt enemies logistical line via Sea route especially considering the so called country who is built so many man made Islands and outpost in South China Sea, 12 number is the most minimum number to ensure the effectiveness of the tactics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

Old news from navyrecognition in 2014:

*DCNS announces partnership with Indonesian shipyard PT Pal during Indo Defence 2014 *

At Indo Defence 2014, the international defence exhibition currently held in Jakarta, DCNS revealed it has signed a partnership with local shipyard PT Pal to co-develop future Indonesian Defence Vessels. As part of the agreement, the future vessels should be built in Indonesia and would include a high level of local industrial content, through Indonesian-French long term cooperation.

At Indo Defence 2014, the DCNS stand showcases:





*Scorpene 100 SSK scale model on DCNS stand at Indo Defence 2014

• The Scorpene 1000: a compact submarine specially designed to operate in coastal waters, a theatre of growing importance to all maritime nations. Being also a fearsome adversary in deep water, Scorpene 1000 combines a state-of-the-art design with stealth, agility and power. It is remarkably effective in any underwater role that a client navy may wish to assign to it.





Subtics workstation on DCNS stand at Indo Defence 2014

• SUBTICS®: a combat management system that can be installed on any type of submarine. It combines long-range capabilities in all navigation conditions with powerful weapons (torpedoes, anti-ship missile, counter-measures, land-attack capability). As a fully-integrated system, all functions are operated from Multifunction Common Consoles and its open architecture and modularity guarantee that the system can be adapted to every type of submarines and configured according to operational requirements. It can also be upgraded during its lifetime to fulfil new missions and keep its operational superiority.





Gowind 2500 scale model on DCNS stand at Indo Defence 2014

• The Gowind® 2500: a multi-mission corvette (100 metres, over 2,000 tonnes). A fully militarised platform, she has a comprehensive Mission Management System for full-scale multi-threat missions, including a complete ASW suite with towed array sonar and improved stealth and survivability.





DCNS services as presented during Indo Defence 2014

• Services: DCNS offers a wide range of support services during the entire lifecycle of both surface ships and submarines. These services stretch from the simplest order of spare parts to the through-life support of complete fleet. On top of current support operations, DCNS can carry out modernisation and life extension programmes to maintain fleet availability at optimal cost. DCNS also offers a complete set of courses and solutions designed to train all levels of naval and industrial personnel, from the start of a project through decommissioning and/or dismantling. Finally, DCNS proposes services in naval bases and shipyards from the Design, Engineering, Construction, and Operation to the maintenance of these infrastructures. This global offer is designed to help navies to maintain and expand their self-sufficiency within technology transfer programmes.
*
I think it's a good news that our navy defence planner think smarter not to say for the regional balance but for defending our interest and our sovereignity from escalating tension in SCS.

If our ToT from Changbogo project run well-the plan to purchase Kilo class for ocean going mission and the plan for the Scorpene comes true, we can realize the minimum vessels we intend to operate. Maybe we can dream about the glorious moment in the past when we operate many subs.
*

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

mehh... kd altantuya ke? kapal selam tak boleh tenggelam ek? bloody hell.


----------



## TechnoFox

*Watch This Amphibious Assault Vehicle Leap Off A Pier Into The Water At High Speed*






It is not every day that you see a 30-ton armored amphibious assault vehicle launch off an elevated concrete pier at high speed into the water, but for the 70th anniversary of the Indonesian Armed Forces, this was apparently part of the spectacle. 

The vehicle shown is the AAV-P7, also known as “Landing Vehicle, Tracked, Personnel-7” (LVTP-7). Often times they are just refereed to as AAVs or “Amtracks.” The AAV-P7 was originally designed and built by United Defense and is been used by the USMC and a dozen other marine arms from around the globe. 






The AAV-p7 carries a crew of up to four plus up to 25 troops internally, depending on the variant. It is usually equipped with a 40mm grenade launcher and a .50 caliber m2 machine gun. Upgraded variants are equipped with smoke grenades and can burn their fuel to create a smokescreen. The AAV-P7 has a range of around 300 miles on land and 20 miles while “swimming” through the water, during which it can handle up to sea-state five, although it would not be pretty inside. 

Most famously, many U.S. Marines pushed their way through Iraq in Amtracks, the results of which were controversial. The vehicles, although they could wade through rivers, gave much less protection to its crew and soldiers inside than the M2 Bradley used by the Army. Still, comparing the two vehicles is not exactly fair, as the AAV-P7 could carry many more troops than the Bradley and it was meant for amphibious operations, not for traveling hundreds of miles inland during a sandy blitzkrieg. Since its introduction in the 1970s, the AAV-P7 also saw action in Argentina during the Falklands War, the first Gulf War and in Beirut, Grenada and Somalia. 






The USMC has rebuilt and greatly upgraded many AAV-p7s over the years as a replacement for them has never come to fruition. A new program called the Amphibious Combat Vehicle aims at correcting this. Still, even if the ACV makes it into production, Amtracks will be a central part of the UMSC’s inventory for decades to come. It will also continue to serve with various militaries around the world long after it leaves service with the Marines. 

You know — come to think of it, the Amtrack could be the ultimate ship-to-shore tender for the super-yacht owning mega-rich. Just turn the AAV’s interior into a VIP lounge and give it a nice paint job and oligarchs would have the safest, most flexible way to visit shores around the globe.

Bottom line, the Amtrack is one versatile vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Lockheed Martin is in discussions with Indonesia over a potential sale of the F-16V Fighting Falcon, a company spokesperson confirmed to IHS Jane's on 9 October.

The spokesperson was speaking one day after Lockheed Martin displayed a cockpit demonstrator of the F-16V in Jakarta to promote the aircraft to meet air combat capability requirements in the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU).

"We are currently in discussion with the [Indonesian] government on the F-16V and ran the event to provide an understanding of its capabilities on Wednesday," said the spokesperson.

In a press release to accompany the event Lockheed Martin said the F-16V offers Indonesia the "most advanced 4th generation capability" including Scalable Agile Beam Radar and enhancements to the aircraft's mission computer, vehicle systems, aircraft structure, cockpit and electronic warfare system.

Lockheed Martin discussing F-16V deal with Indonesia - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## pr1v4t33r

i'm optimist with rupiah strengthening trend, we can secure most of our procurement plan this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> i'm optimist with rupiah strengthening trend, we can secure most of our procurement plan this year.



i just hope we can hit our 10 billion US dollar defense spending landmark next year, with the current plan to add another 35 trillion rupiah to already 95 trillion defense budget we can hit the scores, and beat the Singkies for the first time since 90's decade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> i'm optimist with rupiah strengthening trend, we can secure most of our procurement plan this year.





madokafc said:


> i just hope we can hit our 10 billion US dollar defense spending landmark next year, with the current plan to add another 35 trillion rupiah to already 95 trillion defense budget we can hit the scores, and beat the Singkies for the first time since 90's decade



Too strong is not good either. I think it will get strengthening further and after that weakening again and stay at Rp 13.000 per USD, it is quite good position. Government has to make sure that all of the oil refinery project is really starting. This will make a good sentiment that we will save huge USD deposit in the long term. Good energy policy like never lowering the price of oil and if necessary make it more expensive is also another key, since we need to make our people use mass transportation instead of cars or motorcycles. As a net oil importer, it is a necessary policy in relation into our currency strength.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Too strong is not good either. I think it will get strengthening further and after that weakening again and stay at Rp 13.000 per USD, it is quite good position. Government has to make sure that all of the oil refinery project is really starting. This will make a good sentiment that we will save huge USD deposit in the long term. Good energy policy like never lowering the price of oil and if necessary make it more expensive is also another key, since we need to make our people use mass transportation instead of cars or motorcycles. As a net oil importer, it is a necessary policy in relation into our currency strength.



A good point for Rupiah is lying around 10.000 to 11.000 rupiah, more than that is quite a burden for most of real sector in Indonesia who still importing machinery from aboard to start their production line and oil to run their project

BTW the latest pic of our newly delivered Caracal, credit to ijal lubis















__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=986893987999712





@Nihonjin1051 a cool video about our Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

had been confirmed Indonesian Air Force is ready to bought a squadron of C-130J Hercules

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> had been confirmed Indonesian Air Force is ready to bought a squadron of C-130J Hercules



Better to use Airbus product in my opinion. TOT and offset will not be significant and we must be ready for another military embargo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

madokafc said:


> had been confirmed Indonesian Air Force is ready to bought a squadron of C-130J Hercules


That's cute

TNI Ingin Beli Hercules Tipe J - RMOL.CO

TNI Ingin Beli Pesawat Jenis Ini, Semoga Terealisasi - m.jpnn.com


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## Bhayangkara

Indos said:


> Better to use Airbus product in my opinion. TOT and offset will not be significant and we must be ready for another military embargo.



The selection of C-130J aircraft is a good option and a very logical decision I think, when compared with other candidates. In addition because of the commonality in terms of operational characteristics with our current inventory, so it can be more easier for our crew members in the transition to the C-130J series. Also, this family Hercules aircraft has had a great track record and has already been proven in running such various operations rather than the Airbus A400M product which is still struggling with technical problems..

And for the embargo issue, IF the US finnaly impose sanctions on Indonesia, we'll still can be affected even if we choose the A400M. Because any sanctions policy issued by the US then it would be affected to all the products that we buy from the west, unless if we buy it from Russia. So what the difference?? 

But sure its only a big "IF". Although the risk is still there, but I think is highly unlikely to happen with the current political atmosphere in Indonesia now which is far more stable than '99,, Sir..


----------



## 21 Dec 2012

Indos said:


> Better to use Airbus product in my opinion. TOT and offset will not be significant and we must be ready for another military embargo.


ToT? How many dozens does Indonesia want? 
Even the EU imposed an embargo simultaneously with the US. You'd still have to prepare for sanctions with Airbus. A400M is of course far less numerous than C-130 and getting 2nd hand black market spares would be impossible. Given Obama's pivot to Asia, unless Indonesia has some more crazy left to do, it should be fine.


----------



## Nike

21 Dec 2012 said:


> ToT? How many dozens does Indonesia want?
> Even the EU imposed an embargo simultaneously with the US. You'd still have to prepare for sanctions with Airbus. A400M is of course far less numerous than C-130 and getting 2nd hand black market spares would be impossible. Given Obama's pivot to Asia, unless Indonesia has some more crazy left to do, it should be fine.



not much, we only need a dozen of this kind cargo aircraft.....

C-130J is the most logical choice out there compared to other candidates such A-400M or other.


----------



## MarveL

IDAF Airlifter Squadrons, Lineup at Husein AFB
@ Jenda Corp






Commanders & Line Pilots
Indonesian airlifter Squadron ( TNI HUT 70 )
at Husein AFB





_the former president_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Hawk
@syahrevy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jupiter manuevre
@kompas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Komandan Satuan Tugas Pengamanan Perbatasan (Satgas Pamtas) RI-RDTL Yonif 725/Woroagi Mayor (inf) Nurman Syahreda (kanan) mengecek kondisi amunisi saat inspeksi di pos perbatasan Kewar, Lamaknen, Belu, NTT, Senin (12/10). Inspeksi tersebut bertujuan untuk mengecek kesiapan Satgas Pengamanan Perbatasan sekaligus memberikan pengarahan kepada anggotanya. (ANTARA FOTO/Prasetyo Utomo)

credit to Dicky Asmoro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Barricade shooting exercise





Loading test of the Indonesian Air Force's new EC-725 Caracal helicopters at Indonesian Aerospace in Bandung, Indonesia.





Indonesian FPU VI - UNAMID





Special operator (with SS2 on "steroids + MP9 sidearms)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

PT Pindad (Persero) sebagai perusahaan Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) yang bergerak di bidang manufaktur alat utama sistem persenjataan dan industri komersial, memiliki keinginan untuk terus melakukan sinergi dengan perusahaan BUMN lain untuk mewujudkan kemandirian industri pertahanan nasional. Oleh karena itu, pada 9 Oktober 2015, Pindad menyepakati kerjasama dengan salah satu perusahaan industri pertahanan yang bergerak di bidang rekayasa dan manufaktur dalam bidang elektronika pertahanan, navigasi, perkeretaapian, renewable energy, information technology, dan telekomunikasi, PT LEN Industri (Persero).

Kerjasama tersebut tertuang dalam sebuah Nota Kesepahaman antara PT Pindad (Persero) dan PT LEN Industri (Persero) dalam kerjasama dan sinergi alat komunikasi Ranpur Anoa dan Rantis Komodo. Silmy Karim, Direktur Utama PT Pindad (Persero) dan Abraham Mose selaku Direktur Utama PT LEN Industri (Persero) menandatangani Nota Kesepahaman ini dari masing-masing pihak. Penandatanganan ini dilakukan di sela-sela perayaan Hari Ulang Tahun yang ke-24 PT LEN Industri (Persero) yang juga dihadiri oleh Menteri BUMN Rini Soemarno, para Direktur BUMN, dan kepala dari beberapa institusi pemerintahan.

Silmy Karim mengatakan bahwa kerjasama ini merupakan salah satu usaha lain untuk mencapai cita-cita luhur industri pertahanan nasional. “Kerjasama ini adalah suatu bentuk lain dari sinergi antar perusahaan BUMN dengan harapan mampu menciptakan kemandirian industri pertahanan nasional. Selain itu, kami ingin produk kendaraan khusus produksi Pindad didominasi dengan komponen-komponen dalam negeri agar kandungan lokalnya bertambah, sesuai dengan arahan pemerintah,” tuturnya.

Semangat kemandirian tersebut disambut baik oleh Abraham Mose dalam kata sambutannya, yang menyatakan bahwa kemandirian teknologi sudah tertuang dalam nilai-nilai perusahaan yang dianut PT LEN. “Kompetensi kita adalah berinovasi dalam menciptakan sistem maupun produk yang inovatif. Semangat itu tertera dalam corporate value dari PT LEN yaitu inovasi yang menciptakan kemandirian teknologi yang berdaya saing,” ujarnya.

Rini Soemarno juga menambahkan bahwa sinergi antar BUMN sangat diperlukan untuk membawa Indonesia selangkah lebih maju dari negara-negara lain. “BUMN harus berpikir besar. Saya harapkan BUMN bisa menjadi mesin penggerak dan Indonesia adalah bangsa besar dan bisa melakukan apa yang tidak bisa bangsa lain lakukan. Saya yakin BUMN bisa melebarkan sayapnya jika dapat terus berkembang serta dapat terus bersinergi secara mendalam dan terus-menerus dengan BUMN lainnya,” ujar Rini.

Diharapkan sinergi yang dilakukan PT Pindad dan PT LEN Industri ini dapat membawa industri pertahanan selangkah lagi menuju kemandirian yang dicita-citakan bersama. (Anggia)

sumber

Quote:




Manpack Alkom FISCOR-100 Alat Komunikasi Anti Sadap dan Anti Jamming Buatan PT LEN



pr1v4t33r said:


> Special operator (with SS2 on "steroids + MP9 sidearms)
> View attachment 264213



those guy seemed from Indonesian Raider battalion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Military personnel search for missing helicopter in Sumatra*
Senin, 12 Oktober 2015 21:02 WIB | 465 Views

Medan, N Sumatra (ANTARA News) - At least 500 soldiers of Regional Military Command I Bukit Barisan are searching for a missing helicopter belonging to PT Penerbangan Angkasa Semesta that lost contact on Sunday afternoon.

"Hundreds of personnel derived from Batalion 122/Tombak Sakti, Batalion 125/Simbisa, Batalion 123/Rajawali and 0210 North Tapanuli District Military Command were deployed to search for the missing helicopter," the Chief of Information of Regional Military Command I Bukit Barisan, Colonel Enoh Solehuddin, said here on Monday.

The soldiers did not find any information regarding the helicopter during their search effort that started at 9:00 am and lasted till 14:00 pm on Monday.

"The personnel tried to trace the helicopter in three villages, Onanrunggu in Samosir District and Tarabunga and Lumbanjulu in Toba Samosir District, apart from several villages in Toba Lake area," Enoh said.

The soldiers inspected these areas because the helicopter was to fly over these villages during its flight from Samosir to Kualanamu Airport.

Enoh added that the soldiers will conduct their search in some additional areas to locate the missing helicopter.

He said the Regional Military Command I Bukit Barisan also operated two inflatable boats and a boat belong to the Samosir administration to search for the helicopter EC-130 PK-BKA in Toba Lake waters.

Previously, the Public Relations staff of Kualanamu Airport, Wisnu Budi Setianto, said on Sunday that the helicopter took off from Siparmahan, located in western coast of Toba Lake, and went over Pematangsiantar. It was headed for Kualanamu.

The helicopter was being piloted by Teguh Mulyanto and carried three passengers, namely Nurhayanti, Gianto, and Frans, as well as a technician, Heri Purwantono.

According to Wisnu, the pilot did not report its location to the Kualanamu authorities.

Meanwhile, the local community members reported having seen the helicopter on Sunday at 14:30 pm in Tarabunga, located 15 kilometers from Silangit Village.

The last signal emitting from a cellular phone belonging to the pilot was tracked in the region.(*)

Inspection Time:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

A step in the right direction...

*Papua regional military commander apologises*
Updated at 4:22 pm on 8 October 2015

*An Indonesian military commander in Papua region has officially apologised to the people of Papua for unethical actions of soldiers.*

Cenderawasih Regional Military Commander Major General Hinsa Siburian made the apology in a speech marking the 70th anniversary of the Indonesian military.

West Papua Daily reports him as saying he hoped excesses would not occur in the future, and soldiers could focus on developing Papua.





Photo: AFP

The commander and other top leaders have been emphasising the military's role to protect the republic of Indonesia and its people.

Meanwhile, the Governor of Papua province, Lukas Enembe read a speech conveying a statement by the President of Indonesia Joko Widodo to commemorate the anniversary, saying the Indonesian Military was born from the 'womb' of the people.

The Supreme Commander General Soedirman also said the relation of Indonesian Military and the people were like the fish and water, which it could not live without water.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KCR 
@ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> those guy seemed from Indonesian Raider battalion


Nope, Kopassus (Yon AKSUS 81) recently showed up with various types of BDU its seems that they are prepared for any "Home and Away" mission with different environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

VIP Squadron
@in pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Frogman
@ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Frogman
> @ori uploader
> View attachment 264375


Original photo by : ubphotography
Edited (additional photo filter, Frogmen logo and resizing) by me hehehehehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Original photo by : ubphotography
> Edited (additional photo filter, Frogmen logo and resizing) by me hehehehehehe


Mmm, fanspage 'forum sejarah & militer' di pesbuk punya om juga? 

Curiga nih


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia trials improved R-Han 122 rocket*
*Kelvin Wong, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Missiles & Rockets
12 October 2015
http://www.janes.com/article/55195/indonesia-trials-improved-r-han-122-rocket






An R-Han 122B rocket being launched during a live firing trial in West Java in August 2015. Source: Indonesian Ministry of Defence
An improved version of Indonesia's indigenously developed R-HAN 122 mm rocket has been successfully launched during live firing trials at the country's National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN) test facility in Garut, West Java in August 2015.

The latest trial validated improvements in flight stability and range that were incorporated into the R-HAN 122B rocket after an earlier test in June.

The rocket is being developed by a consortium that includes state-owned aerospace and defence equipment developers PT Dahana, PT Dirgantara and PT Pindad, as well as LAPAN, and Indonesia's Ministry for Research, and the Technology and Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology.

According to PT Dirgantara, the R-HAN 122B has an overall length of 2,810 mm and features a hydroxylammonium nitrate (HAN) rocket motor, which has a burn time of three seconds. Average stated thrust is 1,437 kg, with an impulse of 4,809 kg/s, enabling it to achieve a maximum range of 30.5 km. The rocket carries a 15 kg warhead, although no details were revealed on its type.

The company also stated that the R-HAN 122B is compatible with the Russian and Czech Republic Grad BM-21 and RM-70 multiple launch rocket systems (MLRS), the latter of which is in service with the Indonesian Marine Corps.
Indonesia trials improved R-Han 122 rocket - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Mmm, fanspage 'forum sejarah & militer' di pesbuk punya om juga?
> 
> Curiga nih


Not mine bro, itu milik bersama milik kita semua hahahaha


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> View attachment 264204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Komandan Satuan Tugas Pengamanan Perbatasan (Satgas Pamtas) RI-RDTL Yonif 725/Woroagi Mayor (inf) Nurman Syahreda (kanan) mengecek kondisi amunisi saat inspeksi di pos perbatasan Kewar, Lamaknen, Belu, NTT, Senin (12/10). Inspeksi tersebut bertujuan untuk mengecek kesiapan Satgas Pengamanan Perbatasan sekaligus memberikan pengarahan kepada anggotanya. (ANTARA FOTO/Prasetyo Utomo)
> 
> credit to Dicky Asmoro


Is this Frigate being developed by Indonesia and if yes please tell about its features and what weapons it would have. On poster looks great


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zarvan said:


> Is this Frigate being developed by Indonesia and if yes please tell about its features and what weapons it would have. On poster looks great




SIGMA 10514 PKR Frigate Indonesia Indonesian Navy TNI AL Perusak Kawal Rudal PT PAL DSNS DAMEN Schelde Naval Shipbuilding KRI datasheet pictures photos video specifications


----------



## Zarvan

pr1v4t33r said:


> SIGMA 10514 PKR Frigate Indonesia Indonesian Navy TNI AL Perusak Kawal Rudal PT PAL DSNS DAMEN Schelde Naval Shipbuilding KRI datasheet pictures photos video specifications


Okay so this is Sigma but their is one completely indigenous frigate project which is entirely designed and will be produced by Indonesia. Do you have any details about that ?


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Okay so this is Sigma but their is one completely indigenous frigate project which is entirely designed and will be produced by Indonesia. Do you have any details about that ?








For the one which is completely design by Indonesia is still in very early phase of course, it is also more like destroyer by seeing the length.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> For the one which is completely design by Indonesia is still in very early phase of course, it is also more like destroyer by seeing the length.


What I don't understand is you have build helicopter carrier on your own but never build a Frigate or Destroyer. That is strange


----------



## prima99

Zarvan said:


> What I don't understand is you have build helicopter carrier on your own but never build a Frigate or Destroyer. That is strange



and now we are developing Midget Sub with Croatia. does this has something to do with "Diversity"?



yugocrosrb95 said:


> H I Sutton - Covert Shores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Drakon 220 is newest design of submarine, a spiritual successor to Una class, twice as large and has torpedo tubes, crew of 9 and additional 4 with in mind for special forces. Indonesia is interested in the sub. Possibly Croatia and Indonesia will cooperate and do a TOT.
> 
> I just recently found out that my country has a capable self sustaining military industry though not capable of producing helicopters nor jets...*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Rainbow cake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> What I don't understand is you have build helicopter carrier on your own but never build a Frigate or Destroyer. That is strange



We are building 2 frigates right now at PT PAL, but the design is from Damen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> We are building 2 frigates right now at PT PAL, but the design is from Damen.


Wikipedia says you plan to have 6 Sigma Frigates ? Is it true ?



anas_nurhafidz said:


> Rainbow cake
> View attachment 264538


What is official motto of your forces ?


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Wikipedia says you plan to have 6 Sigma Frigates ? Is it true ?



In term of long term planning I guess it is 20 frigate, even in the past this number has been come up from The Navy.

As for Today, from recent news it said that Navy wants to order another 2 frigates after the initial 2 finishes in 2017 (according to plan).

Step by step buddy as PT PAL (state owned enterprise) is the only one which is responsible on it. They currently only have 2 dock for frigate building. PT PAL is the only shipyard in Indonesia who has design capability for big vessel.

PT Lundin (private owned) on the other hands is very good in designing smaller vessel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> In term of long term planning I guess it is 20 frigate, even in the past this number has been come up from The Navy.
> 
> As for Today, from recent news it said that Navy wants to order another 2 frigates after the initial 2 finishes in 2017 (according to plan).
> 
> Step by step buddy as PT PAL (state owned enterprise) is the only one which is responsible on it. They currently only have 2 dock for frigate building. PT PAL is the only shipyard in Indonesia who has design capability for big vessel.
> 
> PT Lundin (private owned) on the other hands is very good in designing smaller vessel.


I am hearing good news again and again when it comes to Indonesian Navy.The news which I hear about your Air Force makes me laugh like only 16 SU-35 for Indonesian Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> I am hearing good news again and again when it comes to Indonesian Navy.The news which I hear about your Air Force makes me laugh like only 16 SU-35 for Indonesian Air Force




Air Force want to add addition four to three squadron of fighter until 2024


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> Air Force want to add addition four to three squadron of fighter until 2024


That should be the start you and Malaysia both need much much bigger Air Force.


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yugocrosrb95

prima99 said:


> and now we are developing Midget Sub with Croatia. does this has something to do with "Diversity"?


Drakon 220 isn't a midget submarine since its over 150 tons... Croatian shipyards will deliver you bigger and superior submarines than what Iran can produce.


----------



## Nike

yugocrosrb95 said:


> Drakon 220 isn't a midget submarine since its over 150 tons... Croatian shipyards will deliver you bigger and superior submarines than what Iran can produce.



hmmm i want to know other recently designed Croatian military products are Croatian made some ATGM and RPG's?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

yugocrosrb95 said:


> Drakon 220 isn't a midget submarine since its over 150 tons... Croatian shipyards will deliver you bigger and superior submarines than what Iran can produce.



150ton would be midget, compared to changbogo, 1400ton submarine we ordered from korea.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian defense minister visits Chinese defense industries*
Rabu, 14 Oktober 2015 21:05 WIB | 329 Views

Beijing (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu visited several Chinese defense industries on Wednesday morning as part of his visit to China that is aimed at forging defense cooperation between the two countries. 

*Ryamizard visited China North Industries Corporation (Norinco) that produces high-technology military and defense equipment and China National Aero-Technology Import and Export Corporation (CATIC).

Indonesia and China have forged defense cooperation since they established a bilateral consultation forum in the defense field in 2007 as part of the strategic partnership declaration agreed upon on April 25, 2005. The two countries agreed to form a comprehensive partnership in October 2013.*

As part of cooperation in the defense industry, the Indonesian Defense Ministry and the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence of the Peoples Republic of China (SASTIND) signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on March 22, 2011.

The MoU covers the procurement of military equipment in certain fields based on government-to-government mechanism.

*Under the MoU, they also agreed to transfer of technology for certain military equipment encompassing assembling, testing, maintenance, modification, upgrading, and training.*

After visiting the Chinese defense industries, Ryamizard paid a courtesy visit to Deputy Chairman of the Central Military Committee Fan Changlong. He is also scheduled to hold talks with his Chinese counterpart Chang Wanquan on Thursday (Oct. 15).

While in China, he will also visit the Chinese Special Police Station and attend the China-ASEAN Defense Ministers Informal Meeting on October 15-16 and the sixth Xiangshan Forum on October 16-18.(*)

Indonesian defense minister visits Chinese defense industries - ANTARA News

@cnleio 

hope Indonesian can bought some artillery rockets and armored vehicles from China this time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

madokafc said:


> *Indonesian defense minister visits Chinese defense industries*
> Rabu, 14 Oktober 2015 21:05 WIB | 329 Views
> 
> Beijing (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu visited several Chinese defense industries on Wednesday morning as part of his visit to China that is aimed at forging defense cooperation between the two countries.
> 
> *Ryamizard visited China North Industries Corporation (Norinco) that produces high-technology military and defense equipment and China National Aero-Technology Import and Export Corporation (CATIC).
> 
> Indonesia and China have forged defense cooperation since they established a bilateral consultation forum in the defense field in 2007 as part of the strategic partnership declaration agreed upon on April 25, 2005. The two countries agreed to form a comprehensive partnership in October 2013.*
> 
> As part of cooperation in the defense industry, the Indonesian Defense Ministry and the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence of the Peoples Republic of China (SASTIND) signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on March 22, 2011.
> 
> The MoU covers the procurement of military equipment in certain fields based on government-to-government mechanism.
> 
> *Under the MoU, they also agreed to transfer of technology for certain military equipment encompassing assembling, testing, maintenance, modification, upgrading, and training.*
> 
> After visiting the Chinese defense industries, Ryamizard paid a courtesy visit to Deputy Chairman of the Central Military Committee Fan Changlong. He is also scheduled to hold talks with his Chinese counterpart Chang Wanquan on Thursday (Oct. 15).
> 
> While in China, he will also visit the Chinese Special Police Station and attend the China-ASEAN Defense Ministers Informal Meeting on October 15-16 and the sixth Xiangshan Forum on October 16-18.(*)
> 
> Indonesian defense minister visits Chinese defense industries - ANTARA News
> 
> @cnleio
> 
> hope Indonesian can bought some artillery rockets and armored vehicles from China this time


Indonesia can get all wants from China, many options from the Norinco ... especially welcome to join SAC FC-31 stealth fighter project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Happy Holiday to my fellow Indonesian (1st Muharam holiday)


Zarvan said:


> What I don't understand is you have build helicopter carrier on your own but never build a Frigate or Destroyer. That is strange


Its not Helicopter Carrier if you referring to LHD type but its only and LPD (Landing Platform Dock) way smaller than LHD bro, only about 10,000-11,000 tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yugocrosrb95

madokafc said:


> hmmm i want to know other recently designed Croatian military products are Croatian made some ATGM and RPG's?



Croatia produces multi use ATGM that fires 90 mm caliber rockets...



pr1v4t33r said:


> 150ton would be midget, compared to changbogo, 1400ton submarine we ordered from korea.



Drakon 220 is a 220 ton submarine... Croatian shipyards has capability to produce 800 ton submarines...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

yugocrosrb95 said:


> Drakon 220 is a 220 ton submarine... Croatian shipyards has capability to produce 800 ton submarines...



220 ton would still be considered as midget sub. In general we are looking to boost our submarine forces, to a minimum of 12 units. We have 2 upgraded 209 plus 3 improved changbogo subs ordered already. Today, we are looking to supplement our submarine forces with kilo sub from russia or 1000 ton scorpene, and midget subs.

3 changbogo subs from korea will be aquired together with transfer of technology. And the 3rd sub will be built by PT. PAL in Indonesia. We are currently building the submarine production facilities.


----------



## Nike

yugocrosrb95 said:


> Croatia produces multi use ATGM that fires 90 mm caliber rockets...
> 
> 
> 
> Drakon 220 is a 220 ton submarine... Croatian shipyards has capability to produce 800 ton submarines...




can you show us the great pics of them? i would appreciate it


----------



## MarveL

*





Industry*
*PT Pindad, PT LEN Industri to collaborate on vehicle comms systems*

*



*

Indonesian land systems specialist PT Pindad and defence electronics firm PT LEN Industri have agreed to jointly develop communications equipment for military vehicles.

A PT Pindad official confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ on 14 October that the memorandum of understanding (MoU), signed recently in Bandung, centres on the two state-owned companies developing communications systems for PT Pindad's two main vehicle types: the 4x4 Komodo and 6x6 Anoa, both of which are manufactured in various configurations.

Specifications of the required communications system were not revealed but are likely to be based on existing PT LEN designs for land vehicles that feature technologies related to Voice-over IP (VoIP) and digital signal processing.

PT Pindad, PT LEN Industri to collaborate on vehicle comms systems - IHS Jane's 360

*



*
*Indonesian military visits PH Army in Maguindanao, exchange knowledge*
By: *Philippines News Agency*
October 14, 2015 12:16 PM





_Indonesia security forces. AFP FILE PHOTO_

InterAksyon.com
The online news portal of TV5

CAMP SIONGCO, Maguindanao -- A contingent from Indonesian National Army or the Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angktan Darat (TNI-AD) on Tuesday paid a courtesy call to Maj. General Edmundo R. Pangilinan, commander of the 6th Infantry Division based in Maguindanao, as part of the Army reciprocal Personnel Exchange Program (PEP) of the Philippines and Indonesia.

Capt. Joann Petinglay, 6th ID spokesperson, said the PEP delegates was composed of Captain Agung Cahyono, Instructor at Infantry Training Center; Captain Arief Handoko Usman, Section Chief, Individual Training of Infantry Weaponry Center; First Lieutenant Rahmat Lin Suryana, Supporting Element, Headquarters Detachment of Infantry Weaponing Center; and Second Lieutenant Saryono, Supporting Element, Headquarters Detachment of Infantry Weaponing Center.

Upon their arrival at 6ID, military honors were rendered to the visiting contingents.

A detailed information briefing comprising the 6ID’s major accomplishments, operational matters, and best practices were shared following the arrival honors.

During their four-day visit, which ended today, the delegates shared their skills in a live firing demonstration and witnessed an exhibit on War Fighting Competency Training at 6th Division Training School of the Command.

To personally experience the training competency and facilities of 6th ID, they underwent the sit hip rappel, slide for life, mortar gunnery firing, 200-meter firing, and combat vehicle driving.

They also toured the training camp of 38th Infantry (Cadre) Battalion Training in Taviran, Datu Odin Sinsuat, Maguindanao.

The personnel of 6th ID also brought the contingent at some of the well-known tourist and adventure destinations in Mindanao.

The Indonesian Army toured Lake Sebu and Baras Bird Sanctuary in South Cotabato as well as the Sultan Hassanal Bolkiah Masjid in Cotabato City, which is considered the largest mosque in the Philippines.

The 11th Special Forces Company also hosted an airboat river tour along the stretch of Tamontaka River in Cotabato City which traverses the boundaries of Cotabato City and Maguindanao.

Petinglay said Captain Cahyono, who led the Indonesian Army contingent, lauded the 6th ID’s passion in bolstering the exchange program of both countries.

PEP is an srmy-to-army bilateral training activity between the Philippines and Indonesia which aims to exchange military expertise, for the participants to learn from each other and exchange knowledge on each Army’s organization, mission, training activities, and management.

Indonesian military visits PH Army in Maguindanao, exchange knowledge

*US Soldier Reconnects With Indonesian Roots*





_U.S. Army Capt. Michelle Sukardi Kania and Maj. Zulhamidi Lubis of the Indonesian air force during Exercise Gema Bhakti in Jakarta, Indonesia, Sept. 16, 2015. (U.S. Marine Corps/2nd Lt. Michael Maggitti)
Army.mil/News | Oct 13, 2015 | by Marine Corps 2nd Lt. Michael Maggitti_

JAKARTA, Indonesia — Deploying to a country where 237 million inhabitants from more than 300 distinct native ethnic groups speak over 700 different languages sounds like a daunting mission.

For one U.S. soldier, however, navigating the Indonesian culture and understanding the local dialect is easier than it sounds.

U.S. Army Capt. Michelle Sukardi Kania, who grew up Jakarta, Indonesia, has returned home for the first time since childhood to participate in Exercise Gema Bhakti 2015.

more at US Soldier Reconnects With Indonesian Roots | Military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*House to discuss state defense issue with senior minister*
Selasa, 13 Oktober 2015 19:11 WIB | 823 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - House Speaker Setya Novanto will invite Chief Political, Legal and Security Minister Luhut Pandjaitan to seek an explanation on the discourse of his state defense program idea.

"We should not hurry to arrive at a conclusion on the polemics of the idea of the coordinating minister for political, legal and security affairs to introduce his state defense concept. We should first hear out his explanation, and we will summon him to discuss it," Novanto noted at the Parliament Building here on Tuesday.

He said if the state defense program had a good goal with regard to patriotism and dedication to the state and nation, the House will be ready to deliberate on it and its budget.

*There has been a discourse that a state defense program will need a budget of Rp500 trillion. However, Novanto claimed to have not yet heard about it. In a meeting with Novanto on Monday, Pandjaitan did not make any mention of the program and its budget. *

"I think Pak (Mr) Luhut Pandjaitan has not yet thought about such a large amount of budget, and he did not speak about the matter in yesterdays meeting when we discussed the handling of forest and land fires in the country," explained Novanto.

Deputy House Speaker Agus Hermanto has forecast that the amount of budget required for the development of a state defense program will be large, and thus, it should be studied before it is implemented.

Hermanto pointed out that the state defense program bore similarity to the conscription program and what differed was its intensity and curriculum.

"Once in the past, I had attended a state defense training program, and it was almost the same as the conscription program. What makes it different is its intensity and curriculum," Hermanto pointed out.

He affirmed that Indonesia also now needs to modernize its weaponry system, and so, the implementation of a state defense system, which needs a large amount of funds, was not yet timely.(*)

House to discuss state defense issue with senior minister - ANTARA News

i think if the money diverted into military modernization it will be a game changer in region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*




*

*RI needs law for emergency defense recruitment: Lawmaker *
thejakartapost.com, Jakarta | National | Tue, October 13 2015, 4:35 PM






_Loyalty to the state: Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu says the government aims *to recruit 100 million personnel* for Indonesia’s Defending the State program within the next 10 years. (tempo.co)
National News_

A member of the House of Representatives Commission I overseeing defense and foreign affairs, TB Hasanuddin, has highlighted the fact that Indonesia does not have any regulation to force all Indonesian citizens to participate in the Defending the State program.

Therefore, he argued, the government needed to create a clear legal umbrella for executing the program, recently proposed by Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu.

“Without a Defending the State law and its related regulations, such as presidential regulations or decrees, it would be difficult for us to execute Defending the State policies and efforts,” Hasanuddin said as quoted by_kompas.com_. The lawmaker was speaking in an event in Jakarta on Monday.

Hasanuddin said Defending the State obligations were currently regulated only by the 1945 Constitution. Article 30 (1) of the Constitution says: “Every Indonesian citizen has a right and obligation to participate in state defense and security efforts.”

However, point 5 of the article stipulates that the obligation for Indonesian citizens to participate in state defense and security efforts must be regulated in a law.

“Article 9 [3] of Law No.3/2002 on state defense also stipulates that Indonesian citizens’ mandatory involvement in citizenship education, basic military training and provision of public services along with their respective professions must be regulated with a law. So, up till now, we still don’t have a law on the Defending the State program,” said Hasanuddin, an Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle (PDI-P) politician.

Meanwhile, another Commission I member, Maj. Gen. (Ret) Supiadin Aries Saputra, said the government needed to establish a law as a legal umbrella of the Defending the State program.

For the time being, he said, the Constitution could be used as a legal basis for the recruitment of 100 million personnel for Ryamizard’s Defending the State program. (ebf) (++++)

- See more at: RI needs law for emergency defense recruitment: Lawmaker | The Jakarta Post





Special Representative of the President for the Middle East and the former Minister of State for Administrative Reform Lt. Gen. ( Ret ) Dr. TB Silalahi visited Headquarters Indobatt ( Indonesian Battalion ) Mechanised Battalion Task Force TNI contingent Garuda XXIII - I / UNIFIL (United Nations Interim Force in Lebanon ) in southern Lebanon .





TNI featuring original art and culture of each country participant at the family day organized by UNIFIL (United Nations Interim Force In Lebanon ) in Hangar UNIFIL Sector East , South Lebanon , on Wednesday ( 07/10/2015 ) .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

Picture from Wirra Jaya Ausindo, source: Wirra Jaya Ausindo 2015 – Makin Lama, Makin Mantap | IKAHAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

faries said:


> Picture from Wirra Jaya Ausindo, source: Wirra Jaya Ausindo 2015 – Makin Lama, Makin Mantap | IKAHAN



both of them mechanized infantry, but looking at their infantry gear is not evenly matched. I only wish our mechanized forces soon taking the shape like what our Para forces doing, hope Agus Yudhoyono can made some reformation within our newly born Mechanized forces


----------



## Nike

*3 key areas in Russia-Indonesia ties*

15.10.2015
Aleksandr Ilyutochkin ⋅ Russia ⋅ Politics 

Defense

*In September 2015, the Indonesian government said it would buy a squadron of Sukhoi Su-35 fighters to replace its outdated U.S.-made F-5 Tigers. Jakarta also plans to buy 5 Russian submarines.

Initially Indonesia looked at buying Kilo-class diesel electric submarines, but later chose the more advanced Amur-class submarine, which is the export version of the Lada-class.*

Russia is ready to loan Indonesia $3 billion for these purchases.

According to industry analysts, Indonesia may also be looking to buy medium-range anti-aircraft missiles. The country already has a number of Sukhoi fighter jets, Mi-17 and Mi-35 helicopters, BMP-3 amphibious infantry fighting vehicles, one BTR-80 wheeled amphibious armored personnel carrier and Kalashnikov AK-101 and AK-102 rifles.

Nuclear energy

In June 2015, the countries signed a Memorandum of Understanding on the construction of large nuclear reactors and floating nuclear power stations.

In an interview with RBTH Indonesia, the country’s ambassador to Russia Djauhari Oratmangun said nuclear power plants could help meet Indonesia’s growing demand for electricity.

Infrastructure

Russian Railways has a 50 percent stake in the Kalimantan Rail Company, which is building a 300 km-long railway line linking Central and East Kalimantan provinces. 

By 2019, the company plans to finish around 190 km of the railway line and construct a seaport terminal in East Kalimantan for coal exports.

During his visit to Moscow in September 2015, the governor of East Kalimantan Awang Faroek Ishak said his province would also like to use the railway to export palm oil, timber and other resources. Passenger services are also under consideration.


Source: http://www.therussophile.org/3-key-a...sia-ties.html/

WTF, five russian subs, and Amur class at top of that 

our Navy will tilted the balance of power in ASEAN tremendously

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> WTF, five russian subs, and Amur class at top of that our Navy will tilted the balance of power in ASEAN tremendously




That's strategic decision. With korea, we pursue TOT to produce and maintain 209/chang bogo submarine ourselves in the future. And with the experience that we'll get, we can modified this sub and export the design to friendly countries just like our deal on LPD with korea. While with the russia or france, we pursue the latest technological advantage to strengthen our submarine forces and dominate the nearby surrounding region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

all that good news will be come true?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> all that good news will be come true?



We can have hope and give our support for TNI modernization. Government can try to do their best, but... we just can't tell what's gonna happen in the future...


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Amen for that

1 Squa Su-35
5 Amur
Med-range AAM
Infrastructure
Nuclear energy

That's really cute


----------



## faries

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Amin for that
> 
> 1 Squa Su-35
> 5 Amur
> Med-range AAM
> Infrastructure
> Nuclear energy
> 
> That's really cute


and I read in Formil that madoka said we will buy WS-1 artillery from PRC for Pasmar III



pr1v4t33r said:


> We can have hope and give our support for TNI modernization. Government can try to do their best, but... we just can't tell what's gonna happen in the future...



sure it's a lot of improvement in our military power, hopefully every military procurement planning always includes a large local content and connectivity between forces (TNI AD-TNI AL-TNI AU)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia’s state owned Pindad to spend $365.65m for product expansion

.....It is also planning to develop a medium tank with Turkey’s FNSS Defense Systems. As part of the cooperation, Turkey will train the employees of Pindad to design and produce the tank. The first tank prototype will be produced in Turkey with the participation of Pindad engineers and the second prototype be produced in Indonesia.....

read more: _Indonesia’s state-owned defence equipment maker Pindad to spend $365.65m on product expansion - DealStreetAsia_



faries said:


> and I read in Formil that madoka said we will buy WS-1 artillery from PRC for Pasmar III



Nice upgrade for the Marines. But, better take the WS-2, that can fire up to 200km. Are we ready for going offensive?








anas_nurhafidz said:


> Amen for that
> 1 Squa Su-35
> 5 Amur
> Med-range AAM
> Infrastructure
> Nuclear energy



Awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alkhalid0310

Kabar terbaru dari mbt leopard revolution ada ga?


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Seahawk Landed on LPD
@ori uploader







sumfah Baru tau kalo sekelas Seahawk bisa juga mendarat di LPD, decknya kuat juga 

SS1 Indonesian Military Assault rifle test fire & review






Review - Pindad SS2 - Crossfire AL - HD (720)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

well in ASEAN, Indonesia is the only country who had established aviation industry not even Singapore can be compared to us in this field

we should strive for more best result and products

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

*China, Indonesia defense ministers hold talks *

English.news.cn | 2015-10-15 13:53:50 | Editor: Song Miou
BEIJING, Oct. 15 (Xinhua) -- Chinese Defense Minister Chang Wanquan and his Indonesian counterpart Ryamizard Ryacudu on Thursday held talks on military cooperation.

Chang said China was willing to work with Indonesia to implement the consensus reached by the leaders of two countries, to deepen the comprehensive strategic partnership.

The Chinese military is ready to work with Indonesian military to strengthen strategic communication, enhance maritime security cooperation, and advance multilateral coordination to contribute more to regional and global peace, stability and development, Chang said.

Ryamizard Ryacudu said he hoped the two sides will explore cooperative potential, and, together, handle the traditional and non-traditional security challenges, to maintain regional peace.

China, Indonesia defense ministers hold talks - Xinhua | English.news.cn


*China, Indonesia pledge to enhance military cooperation*
*( Source: China Military Online ) 2015-October-15 09:04*





_General Fan Changlong, vice chairman of China's Central Military Commission (CMC), meets with Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu in Beijing on October 14 , pledging to strengthen military cooperation between the two countries._

BEIJING, Oct. 14 (ChinaMil) -- General Fan Changlong, vice chairman of China's Central Military Commission (CMC), met with Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu in Beijing on Wednesday afternoon, pledging to strengthen military cooperation between the two countries.

Fan said China attaches importance to Indonesia's role in regional and international affairs. China is willing to work with Indonesia to maintain China-ASEAN friendly cooperative ties and to promote regional peace and development.

Fan said he hoped the two militaries would maintain frequent high-level visits and strengthen cooperation in personnel training, joint exercises, maritime security and multilateral coordination.

Ryamizard Ryacudu said as bilateral ties have developed rapidly in recent years, Indonesia is ready to work with China to maintain regional peace.

China, Indonesia pledge to enhance military cooperation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prima99

yugocrosrb95 said:


> Drakon 220 isn't a midget submarine since its over 150 tons...



Midget Subs are no way inferior to normal subs (if you thought that way). Japan naval forces back in WW II were consisted of many Midget Subs and they are steamrolling the Asia with those. it is natural that we are interested in Croatian Drakon Subs to diversify our naval strategies.



yugocrosrb95 said:


> Croatian shipyards will deliver you bigger and superior submarines than what Iran can produce.



precisely what i hope from Croatian military potential, my friend. i am hoping that Croatia would develop Submarine Tender as Midget Subs are formidable with a mothership as such. this joint development is reminding us of Sukarno and Josip Broz Tito friendship






and the gang of five

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Seahawk Landed on LPD
> @ori uploader
> View attachment 264738
> View attachment 264742
> 
> sumfah Baru tau kalo sekelas Seahawk bisa juga mendarat di LPD, decknya kuat juga


That must be on KRI Banda Aceh during Airasia SAR yak bang
@anas_nurhafidz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Le photos jadul:
TNI Military Festival at Mall in Surakarta | Photo | Tempo.co





























Weapons, combat vehicles and military equipment are displayed in the Military Festival during the celebration of 69th anniversary of Indonesian Military (TNI) , at a mall in Surakarta, Central Java (10/15). Indonesian military held a anniversary celebration with all the equipment deployed in various cities of the largest in the history of Indonesia. Agoes Rudianto/Anadolu Agency/Getty Images

*Indonesia’s state-owned defence equipment maker Pindad to spend $365.65m on product expansion*





Vincencia NLS 
vincencianls 
linda@dealstreetasia.com
October 15, 2015: 
Indonesian state owned military equipment producer *PT Pindad *is planning to spend around Rp 5 trillion ($367.65 million) to further develop its existing products as well as start new business lines in the next three years. The move has been undertaken in response to growing demand for its products from both the domestic market and abroad.

Pindad CEO Silmy Karim said the funds will come from internal cash flow as well as bank loans.

Pindad produces automatic rifles, pistols, grenade launchers, munitions and war vehicles. The Indonesian Military and National Police are its main buyers.

Silmy said the company projects sales of its machine gun, armored vehicles and other military hardware to increase by an average of 30 per cent per annum in the coming years. Pindad has recently cooperated with other countries to develop Indonesia’s weapon defense system, known as _Alutsista_.

It is also planning to develop a medium tank with Turkey’s *FNSS Defense Systems*. As part of the cooperation, Turkey will train the employees of Pindad to design and produce the tank. The first tank prototype will be produced in Turkey with the participation of Pindad engineers and the second prototype be produced in Indonesia.

Silmy said, the firm’s most recent contract was sealed in the United Arab Emirates (UAE) in September when President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo visited Abu Dhabi.

Based on the contract, Pindad will transfer technologies to UAE defence logistics and support company Continental Aviation Services (CAS), with the goal of enabling the local manufacturer and marketing Indonesian products. The products include the SS2 assault rifle and ammunitions.

“The plan to build the SS2 weapon plant in UAE will commence in 2017,” Silmy said.

In a related development, Pindad and the state-owned defense electronics firm *PT LEN Industri* have just signed a memorandum of understanding to jointly develop communications system for military vehicles, including Pindad’s two main vehicle types: the 4×4 Komodo and 6×6 Anoa.

Specifications of the required communications system were not revealed but are likely to be based on existing LEN designs for land vehicles that feature technologies related to Voice-over IP (VoIP) and digital signal processing.

Currently, LEN has an order, to develop 700 units of communication equipment for the Indonesian army.

LEN Industri, established in 1965, produces defense electric products, railway signals, traction, navigation and telecom equipment, solar cells and others.

Indonesia’s state-owned defence equipment maker Pindad to spend $365.65m on product expansion - DealStreetAsia


Wednesday, 14 October, 2015 | 11:30 WIB
*Minister Nasir Agrees State Defense Program for Students*




Minister of Research, Technology and Higher Education Mohamad Nasir. Image: TEMPO/Imam Sukamto
*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Minister of Technology Research and Higher Education, Muhammad Nasir, agreed to the Defense Minister’s opinion on the state defense program.

Nasir claimed that he had spoke directly to the Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu, requesting national insights and state defense program to be designated to Indonesian students.

“It is in line with our vision,” said Minister Nasir on Tuesday, October 13.

Nasir said that Indonesian students need state defense insights to face the millenium development goals in 2030. He believes that state defense can help develop and improve students’ nationalist trait. “We need to endorse this,” said Nasir.

He added that developed nations such as Singapore, Japan, South Korea, and United States have also given state defense program to their younger generation. “We are trying to do the same," he said.

Minister Nasir Agrees State Defense Program for Students | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

*Defense program marches on amid public concern *

Nani Afrida, Ina Parlina and Haeril Halim, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Thu, October 15 2015, 5:11 PM

National News
Despite public criticism, the government of President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has insisted on moving forward with its national service program.

*Jokowi is scheduled to attend the opening of the first phase of the program on Oct. 19, which will involve 4,500 personnel from 45 regencies in Indonesia. *

“We have prepared the curriculum, so that all participants will get the same training in each province,” said Defense Ministry director of state defense Commodore M Faizal.

It is reported that the Defense Ministry plans to train 100 million civilians in a state defense program within a decade. 

The program aims to inspire nationalism and is in line with Article 30 of the Constitution, which stipulates that Indonesians have a right and duty to defend their country.

Faizal said that the training would be held at each regiment military area (Rindam) or military battalion headquarters in every province.

Although the Indonesian Military (TNI) will train the participants, the government has said it will not be military training. The participants will attend classes on several subjects including national concepts, nationalism and discipline.

Adults aged under 50 years are obliged to join the program, as long as they are strong and healthy. After the training, the participants will be listed as cadres in the National Political Unity Office (Kesbangpol).

Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan voiced support for the program, saying that it aimed at instilling “discipline in our children so that they have a [strong] mental state; just like [Jokowi’s concept of] mental revolution”.

According to Luhut, the move also aimed to raise awareness about security threats such as narcotics and terrorism. 

“It won’t be like [compulsory military service],” Luhut said on Monday. “Of course, [the instructors] will be a combination of the military, the police and other elements.”

TNI chief Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo said the military was ready to take part in the initiative. “We are ready and we will gladly carry it out,” he said on Monday.

Human rights watchdog Setara Institute said on Wednesday that members of the public should reject the government’s plan because not only would the program waste tax payers’ money, but it also would not make any contribution to the current situation in Indonesia, which was no longer under military rule.

Setara chairman Hendardi said the government’s claim that the program would improve the loyalty of citizens to the state was irrational and irrelevant. 

“Financially, the state budget cannot afford to pay for the program. Also, national defense education is not a project attributed to one particular ministry but is an education-based strategy integrated into our national education system that seeks to create strong citizens who love their country,” Hendardi told_ The Jakarta Post _on Wednesday.

Hendardi said that if the government claimed that the current national education system had failed to produce loyal citizens with strong national pride then it should fix the country’s education system instead of requiring civilians to serve in such a quasi-military program.
*
- See more at: Defense program marches on amid public concern | The Jakarta Post*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Frogman Kopaska
@in pic







Jakartans@PkDef said:


> That must be on KRI Banda Aceh during Airasia SAR yak bang
> @anas_nurhafidz


Yupz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

pr1v4t33r said:


>



Honestly everyone thinks like that.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

black-hawk_101 said:


> Honestly everyone thinks like that.


No offense for Pakistan.






_Empat unit pesawat Super Tucano EMB-314 berada di landasan parkir Bandara Juwata, Tarakan, Kalimantan Utara, Kamis (15/10/2015). Pesawat dari Skadron Udara 021 Malang tersebut dikerahkan untuk menjaga dan mengamankan kedaulatan NKRI di wilayah perbatasan Ambalat, Kalimantan Utara._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*No diplomacy needed to sink illegal fishing boats: Observer*
Kamis, 15 Oktober 2015 20:55 WIB | 549 Views




Photo document of fish thieves ship belonging to fishermen from Thailand detonated Indonesian security forces in the Strait of Dempo, Keulauan Riau, February 9, 2015. (ANTARA/Joko Sulistyo)

Kupang (ANTARA News) - The government does not need to conduct diplomacy to sink foreign boats caught illegally poaching fish in the countrys waters, stated an international law professor from the Nusa Cendana University in Kupang, East Nusa Tenggara. 

"The law has been clear. No diplomacy or permit is needed (to sink the boats) because they have deliberately and intentionally entered our territory to fish illegally. They know they are breaking the law, but they continue to do it," Dr D.W. Thadeus informed ANTARA News here on Thursday.

The Ministry of Marine Affairs and Fisheries plans to sink 16 foreign boats, which were caught fishing illegally in the countrys waters, next week.

Thadeus affirmed that the ministrys plan must be supported by the concerned agencies, including the navy and marine police, as the boats had trespassed into the Indonesian territory and had also conducted illegal fishing and harmed the marine ecosystem of the country.

In view of this, the marine affairs and fisheries ministrys plan must be carried out as quickly as possible, he emphasized.

He believed that the action would slowly deter foreign fishermen from conducting illegal fishing in the countrys waters.

He said the step was an act of statehood, and as a developing country, Indonesia must defend itself from thefts of its natural resources by foreign fishermen.

"The government must also raise the illegal fishing issue in the international forum," he added. 

_(Reporting by Kornelis Kaha/Uu.H-YH/INE/KR-BSR/F001)

No diplomacy needed to sink illegal fishing boats: Observer - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia reiterates urgency to conduct South China Sea patrols*
Jumat, 16 Oktober 2015 19:00 WIB | 88 Views




China's military when holding exercises in the South China Sea some time ago.(DTN News)

Beijing (ANTARA News) - Indonesia has highlighted the urgent need to conduct joint military patrols by the ASEAN countries and China to overcome the tensions in the South China Sea.

"We will explain to the United States about the purpose of conducting joint sea patrols in South China Sea by the ASEAN countries and China," Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu stated here on Friday.

Ryamizard noted that the United States should not be alarmed about the Indonesian proposal to conduct joint sea patrols in the South China Sea.

The minister pointed out that the operation can be a positive effort to overcome the tensions in the South China Sea that involve several ASEAN countries and China.

According to Ryamizard, Indonesia is committed to maintaining peace and stability in South China Sea.

"Thus, we proposed to conduct joint patrols by the related parties in the South China Sea region, such as the ASEAN countries and China to maintain peace and stability in the region," the minister said.

He added that the countries need to intensely communicate to tackle the challenges posed by the South China Sea issue.

"Indonesia is committed to supporting all parties that prioritize peace and stability in the South China Sea. If the sea lanes are secure, then the trade route will also be safe, which could improve economic development and regional prosperity," Ryamizard pointed out.

The minister is scheduled to visit Beijing in China on October 13-18, 2015.

Additionally, Chinese Defense Minister Chang Wanquan noted that the regional security situation, particularly in the South China Sea, has reached a crucial stage and must be solved. 

"The arrival of the United States in the Asia-Pacific region, particularly its maneuvers in the South China Sea, have raised tensions," Chang affirmed.

He affirmed that the political situation in each country of the region also affects the security situation in the waters. 

"I agree that other threats, such as terrorism, drug trafficking, and natural disasters have also become security threats in the region that need further settlement," Chang pointed out.

The Chinese defense minister pointed out that Indonesia is an influential state and has an important role in the ASEAN. Thus, China supports Indonesia to hold a dialogue between China and the ASEAN countries as well as to conduct joint patrols to promote peace in the South China Sea.

Previously, tensions between the ASEAN countries and China had escalated due to the Chinese government establishing military posts in the South China Sea.

The United States government and Southeast Asian countries have warned Beijing to stop their military activities in the region. Malaysia, the Philippines, Vietnam, and Brunei Darussalam have territorial disputes with China.

The United States government is disappointed with China as its military had driven away some jet fighters of the United States that were flying over the South China Sea, which is considered as an international airspace.(*)

Indonesia reiterates urgency to conduct South China Sea patrols - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

credit to kolamaya






Indonesian Marine Corps, artillery regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Marines Corps training in Tuban and Karang Tekok









































Super Tucano near Ambalat area

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

credit to Arya Wiraguna

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

credit for Mario Binsar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

*October 16, 2015*
* Indonesia-Russian talks, Amur submarines, fighters & reactors *


KRI Nanggala (402) is the second of Indonesia's current Cakra class submarines. 
--- 
Just about the boppyist Submarine Youtube _Submarine Matters_ has ever run (this just happens to be the _Bananarama_ version and aren't they nice  The Youtube shows the many phases of Improved Chang Bogo construction in South Korea - with 3 Improved Chang Bogo (Type 209s) being built for the Indonesian Navy. One Chang Bogo was to be built in Yogyakarta - but just building one there wouldn't justify the high production line costs. Notable parts of the Youtube include at:
1 minute - operation of a UUV including mine detection, 1min 20 secs - installing lead-acid batteries into a sub, 2m 30s - installing a Permasyn Motor, 4m 15s - some automatic welding equipment then inspecting weld work, 5m 15s - Indonesia's KRI Cakra (401), 6m 20s - installing diesel engines
---




An Improved Kilo (Project 636) at top of diagram. Then two Amurs - the 1650 ton (surfaced) 1650 then the smaller 950 (theoretically squeezing in 10 VLS).
---

Since 2007, if not earlier, the Indonesian Navy has considered buying between two and ten Russian Kilo submarines. Sometimes new Kilos are mentioned and sometimes used. However many times the Indonesian Navy wants Russian submarines the broader Indonesian Government (in which the Army is influential) presumably says no. It could also be that Western countries, including the US, dissuade Indonesia from getting too close to the Russians via submarine purchases. Submarines are high price items that would require substantial numbers of Russian naval and technical advisers in Indonesia.
Russia has supplied advanced Sukhoi fighter-bombers to Indonesia for years but only in small numbers.
Part of the reason for not buying Kilos has been inadequate aid or lack of easy credit terms from the Russian Government. Low oil prices (Russia's main trade revenue earner) has often made it difficult for Russia and Indonesia to conclude a deal.
However the increasingly militant foreign/defence policies of President Putin may possibly override such financial concerns. Russia may even offer as yet unbuilt and unsold Amur submarines instead of the 30 year old Kilo designs. Indonesia might take the risk of being the first customer for Amurs. Also Amurs may suffer from Russia not yet producing a mature AIP system - a system Indonesia might prefer in expensive new submarines. 
_Russia Beyond the Headlines (RBTH)_ October 15, 2015 reported increasing negotiations between Indonesia and Russia in mid October 2015 3 key areas in Russia-Indonesia ties | Russia Beyond The Headlines including:
*"Defense*
In September 2015, the Indonesian government said itwould buya squadron of Sukhoi Su-35 fighters to replace its outdated US made F-5 Tigers. Jakarta alsoplans to buy5 Russian submarines.
Initially Indonesia looked at buying Kilo class diesel electric submarines, but later chose the more advanced Amur class submarine, which is the export version of the Lada class. 
Russia is ready to loan Indonesia $3 billion for these purchases.
According to industry analysts, Indonesia may also be looking to buy medium-range anti-aircraft [surface to air (SAM)] missiles. The country already has a number of Sukhoi fighter jets [Su-27s and Su-30s], Mi-17 and Mi-35 helicopters, BMP-3 amphibious infantry fighting vehicles, one BTR-80 wheeled amphibious armored personnel carrier and Kalashnikov AK-101 and AK-102 rifles.
*Nuclear energy*
In June 2015, the countries signed a Memorandum of Understanding on the construction of large nuclear reactors and floating nuclear power stations.

In an interview withRBTH Indonesia, [Indonesia's] ambassador to Russia, Djauhari Oratmangun, said nuclear power plants could help meet Indonesia’s growing demand for electricity...."
*ANONYMOUS COMMENTS*
Anonymous, over the last two days, has made some very interesting comments on these Indonesia-Russia negotiations:
"Indonesia's extravagant wish to buy 10 Russian Kilos was, as far as I can tell, driven by its Defence Minister [General (Ret.) Ryamizard Ryacudu] who seems to be a pretty hardcore Russophile. Cooler-headed Indonesian observers I talked with says that Indonesia may buy two Improved Kilo, but there is nothing concrete about that and it might be zero given the current Indonesian economic weakness.
The $3 billion in the RBTH article matches what Indonesian sources said, so that part seems correct.
Indonesian military officials and politicians, egged by Russia, have often stated that they are going to buy this or that from Russia without consideration on what they're going to use it for or how they are going to pay for it. There is a small but vocal Russophile faction, but most of the time the sane majority prevails and those statements were quietly ignored. However, once in a while they do throw a bone at the Russophiles to placate and retain their political support.
I rate the Su-35 procurement as likely, and the 5 Amur submarine procurement as unlikely. A half-half compromise of 8 Su-35 and 2 Amur is also possible. Militarily that is nuts, but hey, thats politics. Getting both is financially impossible and irresponsible. Even Russian credit doesn't stretch that far.
Russia also makes lots of noise about selling nuclear power plants to Indonesia. This is actually pretty plausible. Despite the Ring of Fire [earthquake-volcano zone] location, the physics of plate tectonics actually means that there are several geologically stable spots in Indonesia. Some of these spots are sufficiently inland or sheltered to be safe from tsunamis. 
Whether Indonesia will build utility scale nuclear power plants and who gets the contract remains to be seen though. I am quite certain that Indonesia will build them eventually though. Indonesia will run out of natural gas within 20 years and of coal within 50 years and despite all the talk about renewables, the actual growth rate of renewable energy use in Indonesia is not enough.

However, in the near term, the only confirmed plan to build a nuclear reactor in Indonesia is the 30 MW experimental reactor in Serpong to replace the 30 year old experimental reactor of similar rating (used to make medical isotopes and breeding new rice variants, among other things, but not actually connected to the power grid) that is reaching its end of service life. Russia is likely to get this project, but this is still far far away from an actual nuclear power plant. 
Russian media has this habit of talking big, but the actual realization is often much smaller and more uncertain than they make it to be."
Pete

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prima99

monitor said:


> *ANONYMOUS COMMENTS*
> Anonymous, over the last two days, has made some very interesting comments on these Indonesia-Russia negotiations:
> "Indonesia's extravagant wish to buy 10 Russian Kilos was, as far as I can tell, driven by its Defence Minister [General (Ret.) Ryamizard Ryacudu] who seems to be a pretty hardcore Russophile. Cooler-headed Indonesian observers I talked with says that Indonesia may buy two Improved Kilo, but there is nothing concrete about that and it might be zero given the current Indonesian economic weakness.



ROFL russophile? it's like telling us to get a more expensive USA stuff only to be embargo-ed some times later. Russia is the best choice for any nation interested to develop their military, period.



monitor said:


> The $3 billion in the RBTH article matches what Indonesian sources said, so that part seems correct.
> Indonesian military officials and politicians, egged by Russia, have often stated that they are going to buy this or that from Russia without consideration on what they're going to use it for or how they are going to pay for it.



oblivious much of an easily escalated SCS conflict.



monitor said:


> There is a small but vocal Russophile faction, but most of the time the sane majority prevails and those statements were quietly ignored. However, once in a while they do throw a bone at the Russophiles to placate and retain their political support.
> I rate the Su-35 procurement as likely, and the 5 Amur submarine procurement as unlikely. A half-half compromise of 8 Su-35 and 2 Amur is also possible. Militarily that is nuts, but hey, thats politics. Getting both is financially impossible and irresponsible. Even Russian credit doesn't stretch that far.



nope it's not nuts. defense should be prioritized over anything else, period. by the time a war happened and we are too weak for ourselves, that's the end of it.



monitor said:


> Russia also makes lots of noise about selling nuclear power plants to Indonesia. This is actually pretty plausible. Despite the Ring of Fire [earthquake-volcano zone] location, the physics of plate tectonics actually means that there are several geologically stable spots in Indonesia. Some of these spots are sufficiently inland or sheltered to be safe from tsunamis.



should've said that to Japan. they have earthquakes like, everyday? we are nothing when compared to Japan. just because there are volcanoes around does not mean that we will be on the same geographical level as Japan.



monitor said:


> Whether Indonesia will build utility scale nuclear power plants and who gets the contract remains to be seen though. I am quite certain that Indonesia will build them eventually though. Indonesia will run out of natural gas within 20 years and of coal within 50 years and despite all the talk about renewables, the actual growth rate of renewable energy use in Indonesia is not enough. However, in the near term, the only confirmed plan to build a nuclear reactor in Indonesia is the 30 MW experimental reactor in Serpong to replace the 30 year old experimental reactor of similar rating (used to make medical isotopes and breeding new rice variants, among other things, but not actually connected to the power grid) that is reaching its end of service life. Russia is likely to get this project, but this is still far far away from an actual nuclear power plant.
> Russian media has this habit of talking big, but the actual realization is often much smaller and more uncertain than they make it to be."
> Pete



it's not just Russia that we are partnering with for the Nuclear deal. everyone will get their fair share. that's how serious we are regarding the nuclear proposal.

National scene: RI welcomes results of Iran nuclear deal | The Jakarta Post

Indonesia establishes nuclear cooperation with France - ANTARA News

Russia-Indonesia Partnership to Build Future of Indonesian Nuclear Sector | Jakarta Globe

Japan, Indonesia team up on HTGR development

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*




*

*Australian military cadets join Indonesian speech contest*
thejakartapost.com, Jakarta | World | Fri, October 16 2015, 7:03 PM






_One of the cadets demonstrates her Indonesian skills at the Australian Defense Force Academy (ADFA) on Thursday. (ABC via kompas.com)_


Australian military cadets joined an annual Indonesian speech contest held at the Australian Defense Force Academy (ADFA) in Canberra on Thursday as part of the academy's Indonesia Day event.

Despite having been only learning Indonesian for two to three years, the cadets revealed amazing abilities, including two participants who are from Cambodia and Vietnam.

The variety of topics chosen by the participants were also interesting: Pancasila, President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo, former president Soekarno, Megawati Soekarnoputri, bilateral relations, cuisine, tourism and soap operas.

On the panel of judges was Indonesian Ambassador to Australia Nadjib Riphat Kesoema, Amrih Widodo from the Australian National University and representatives from ADFA, Minako Sakai and Paul Tickell.

According to Nadjib, the ability to master Indonesian was needed to strengthen friendship between the two countries as well as increase understanding of Indonesia's politics, economy, development and culture.

Nadjib added that the contest was also effective to promote the language to the people of Australia.

According to a report by kompas.com on Friday, the cadets studied Indonesian for three hours per week from four lecturers available at the academy. In the six semester program, they also learned about Indonesian culture, including Islam and its social and political roles, development policies and their impact, and relations between class, gender, culture and history.

According to one of the lecturers, Nicolaas Warouw, around 120 cadets were involved in the language program.

"*Australian cadets are required to master Indonesian*, which will be very important in their careers. This is why ADFA gives attention to the development of the language," said Warouw.

The Indonesian language program available in ADFA is held in cooperation with the University of New South Wales.

Each year, around 10 cadets who participated in the program are sent to all over the archipelago to allow them to gain new experiences and practice their language skills.

Six participants in the contest have actually just came back from Yogyakarta in Central Java and later presented an overview about the country's tourism during the contest. (kes)(++++)


Australian military cadets join Indonesian speech contest | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Anoa Pindad
@ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

M113 Recovery
@ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

3 New Patrol Vessels for Coast Guard / KPLP













Small accident





_Menteri Jonan resmikan tiga kapal KPLP di Batam - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

tender had been open for further batch of OPV for KPLP (Indonesian Sea and Coast Guard), they had been admitted to bought at least 100 OPV


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> tender had been open for further batch of OPV for KPLP (Indonesian Sea and Coast Guard), they had been admitted to bought at least 100 OPV



And to think that those 100 new vessels are being prepared only for KPLP. And Bakamla have also their separate procurement plan. If we combine these two, Our coast guard will become quite formidable in no time.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> 3 New Patrol Vessels for Coast Guard / KPLP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 265176
> 
> View attachment 265177
> 
> 
> Small accident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Menteri Jonan resmikan tiga kapal KPLP di Batam - ANTARA News_


Beautiful Ship. Just like KCR 40 Without missiles and guns, so now we have two coast guard for bad guys


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Beautiful, Just like KCR 40 Without missiles and guns, so we have two coastguard for bad guys



Currently yes, though i hope we'll merge this two in the future. KPLP work under the Ministry of Transportation, while Bakamla work under direct control of the president.



Indonesia and the ASEAN Region: Navigating the New Normal


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Chinese made...AK 630 CIWS on KCR 40


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pindad 4x4 Tactical Vehicle, Komodo & Arwana











KRI Fatahillah (361) Undergoing Mid Life Modernization



_Show Post #2331 on thread Daftar Kapal Perang TNI AL (info+PIC) - Part 1 - Kaskus - The Largest Indonesian Community_

Before

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_Konsorsium Uji Coba Terbang R-Han 122B - NKRI_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Hut Tni Aceh
@in pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Coast Guard inducts three indigenous patrol vessels

The Indonesian Coast Guard (Kesatuan Penjaga Laut dan Pantai, or KPLP) has commissioned three new patrol vessels. The vessels - named KN _Rantos_ (P 210), KN _Grantin_ (P 211), and KN _Pasatimpo_ (P 212) - were commissioned on 17 October at Batu Ampar, Batam in a ceremony presided over by the country's transport minister Ignasius Jonan.

"The vessels will be used to safeguard both the seas and the beaches of territories under the Republic of Indonesia," said the Indonesian Ministry of Transportation in a statement released for the commissioning. The vessels were built by Batam-based shipyard PT Karimun Anugrah Sejati.

_Indonesian Coast Guard inducts three indigenous patrol vessels - IHS Jane's 360_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

Are these equip with 90ms guns what are these light tanks?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zero_wing said:


> Are these equip with 90ms guns what are these light tanks?



Those are Doosan Tarantula 6x6 - Armoured Fire Support Vehicle / AFSV). The weapon are 90mm cannon and 7.62mm machine guns. We bought this armor vehicle with technology transfer deal to further develop our own military product, Badak 6x6 IFV, using Cockerill 90P, 90mm cannon from CMI Defence. Pindad also joint develop the 90mm turret to be used with Pindad products.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*Exclusive: US, Indonesia Eye New Defense Pacts For Jokowi Visit*
Both sides will elevate defense ties and deepen maritime cooperation, sources tell The Diplomat.


The United States and Indonesia are set to elevate their defense relationship and deepen maritime security cooperation during the upcoming visit of Indonesian president Joko “Jokowi” Widodo to Washington, D.C., sources told_ The Diplomat _ahead of the visit.

Jakarta and Washington have already been cooperating in the defense realm, which has been furthered within the security working group of the U.S.-Indonesia comprehensive partnership signed in 2010 under Jokowi’s predecessor Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.

But over the past year, officials from both sides have been stressing the need to elevate and expand defense cooperation (See: “US, Indonesia Looking to Boost Military Ties: Officials”). As Indonesian foreign minister Retno Marsudi said during her address to the U.S.-Indonesia Society in Washington, D.C. last month, U.S.-Indonesia defense cooperation “should be more strategic and comprehensive” (See: “Indonesia Defends its Foreign Policy Record Under Jokowi”).

As part of this effort, sources close to the planning of the visit told _The Diplomat_ that during Jokowi’s visit from October 25 to 28, the two countries will issue a joint statement comprehensively laying out the areas for future security and defense cooperation and ink a new memorandum of understanding focused on the maritime domain (See: “Exclusive: What to Expect in US-Indonesia Relations During Jokowi’s Visit“).

First, the two countries will issue a joint statement on security and defense cooperation in a bid to elevate the defense side of the relationship to a higher level. A source, who spoke on condition of anonymity because planning for the visit was still being finalized, said that the statement would include six areas, covering issues such as maritime cooperation, military provisionalization, joint development, transnational challenges, disaster relief and peacekeeping.

Despite the comprehensive focus of the statement, most observers will be looking to see what this means for new opportunities in co-production and co-development of defense technology and as well as transfer of technology, which Marsudi had indicated “would be a priority” in her USINDO speech.

Second, the United States and Indonesia will also ink a new memorandum of understanding on maritime security. This is in recognition not only of the regional challenges in the maritime domain which are significant for both countries – such as the South China Sea – but also Jokowi’s own maritime vision for Indonesia as a “global maritime fulcrum” between the Pacific and Indian Oceans (See: “The Trouble With Indonesia’s Foreign Policy Priorities Under Jokowi” and “No, Indonesia’s South China Sea Approach Has Not Changed”).

A highlight of the MoU will be efforts to enhance coast guard cooperation with Indonesia’s Maritime Security Agency (Badan Keamanan Laut, BAKAMLA). As I have written elsewhere, BAKAMLA, a newly created organization under Jokowi which some have characterized as the equivalent of a coast guard, is central to resolving Indonesia’s maritime coordination problem (See: “Indonesia’s Maritime Ambition: Can Jokowi Realize It?”). As close observers of Indonesian security affairs know, the past few years has seen no less than 12 national agencies compete for authority and resources in a costly and ineffective way.

More generally, the MoU is expected to touch on several areas including maritime defense, maritime resource management and maritime infrastructure and maritime safety. This is in line with the five pillars Jokowi was outlined for his global maritime fulcrum vision, which include: rebuilding Indonesia’s maritime culture; maintaining and managing its maritime resources; developing maritime infrastructure and connectivity; strengthening maritime diplomacy; and boosting its maritime defense forces.

Exclusive: US, Indonesia Eye New Defense Pacts For Jokowi Visit | The Diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

President sacks foreign affairs secretary over botched KF-X project

President sacks foreign affairs secretary over botched KF-X project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prima99

MarveL said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *RI needs law for emergency defense recruitment: Lawmaker *
> thejakartapost.com, Jakarta | National | Tue, October 13 2015, 4:35 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Loyalty to the state: Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu says the government aims *to recruit 100 million personnel* for Indonesia’s Defending the State program within the next 10 years. (tempo.co)
> National News_
> 
> A member of the House of Representatives Commission I overseeing defense and foreign affairs, TB Hasanuddin, has highlighted the fact that Indonesia does not have any regulation to force all Indonesian citizens to participate in the Defending the State program.
> 
> Therefore, he argued, the government needed to create a clear legal umbrella for executing the program, recently proposed by Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu.
> 
> “Without a Defending the State law and its related regulations, such as presidential regulations or decrees, it would be difficult for us to execute Defending the State policies and efforts,” Hasanuddin said as quoted by_kompas.com_. The lawmaker was speaking in an event in Jakarta on Monday.
> 
> Hasanuddin said Defending the State obligations were currently regulated only by the 1945 Constitution. Article 30 (1) of the Constitution says: “Every Indonesian citizen has a right and obligation to participate in state defense and security efforts.”
> 
> However, point 5 of the article stipulates that the obligation for Indonesian citizens to participate in state defense and security efforts must be regulated in a law.
> 
> “Article 9 [3] of Law No.3/2002 on state defense also stipulates that Indonesian citizens’ mandatory involvement in citizenship education, basic military training and provision of public services along with their respective professions must be regulated with a law. So, up till now, we still don’t have a law on the Defending the State program,” said Hasanuddin, an Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle (PDI-P) politician.
> 
> Meanwhile, another Commission I member, Maj. Gen. (Ret) Supiadin Aries Saputra, said the government needed to establish a law as a legal umbrella of the Defending the State program.
> 
> For the time being, he said, the Constitution could be used as a legal basis for the recruitment of 100 million personnel for Ryamizard’s Defending the State program. (ebf) (++++)



wow. so we can into Schutzstaffel-style? this is very interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

MarveL said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Exclusive: US, Indonesia Eye New Defense Pacts For Jokowi Visit*
> Both sides will elevate defense ties and deepen maritime cooperation, sources tell The Diplomat.
> 
> 
> The United States and Indonesia are set to elevate their defense relationship and deepen maritime security cooperation during the upcoming visit of Indonesian president Joko “Jokowi” Widodo to Washington, D.C., sources told_ The Diplomat _ahead of the visit.
> 
> Jakarta and Washington have already been cooperating in the defense realm, which has been furthered within the security working group of the U.S.-Indonesia comprehensive partnership signed in 2010 under Jokowi’s predecessor Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.
> 
> But over the past year, officials from both sides have been stressing the need to elevate and expand defense cooperation (See: “US, Indonesia Looking to Boost Military Ties: Officials”). As Indonesian foreign minister Retno Marsudi said during her address to the U.S.-Indonesia Society in Washington, D.C. last month, U.S.-Indonesia defense cooperation “should be more strategic and comprehensive” (See: “Indonesia Defends its Foreign Policy Record Under Jokowi”).
> 
> As part of this effort, sources close to the planning of the visit told _The Diplomat_ that during Jokowi’s visit from October 25 to 28, the two countries will issue a joint statement comprehensively laying out the areas for future security and defense cooperation and ink a new memorandum of understanding focused on the maritime domain (See: “Exclusive: What to Expect in US-Indonesia Relations During Jokowi’s Visit“).
> 
> First, the two countries will issue a joint statement on security and defense cooperation in a bid to elevate the defense side of the relationship to a higher level. A source, who spoke on condition of anonymity because planning for the visit was still being finalized, said that the statement would include six areas, covering issues such as maritime cooperation, military provisionalization, joint development, transnational challenges, disaster relief and peacekeeping.
> 
> Despite the comprehensive focus of the statement, most observers will be looking to see what this means for new opportunities in co-production and co-development of defense technology and as well as transfer of technology, which Marsudi had indicated “would be a priority” in her USINDO speech.
> 
> Second, the United States and Indonesia will also ink a new memorandum of understanding on maritime security. This is in recognition not only of the regional challenges in the maritime domain which are significant for both countries – such as the South China Sea – but also Jokowi’s own maritime vision for Indonesia as a “global maritime fulcrum” between the Pacific and Indian Oceans (See: “The Trouble With Indonesia’s Foreign Policy Priorities Under Jokowi” and “No, Indonesia’s South China Sea Approach Has Not Changed”).
> 
> A highlight of the MoU will be efforts to enhance coast guard cooperation with Indonesia’s Maritime Security Agency (Badan Keamanan Laut, BAKAMLA). As I have written elsewhere, BAKAMLA, a newly created organization under Jokowi which some have characterized as the equivalent of a coast guard, is central to resolving Indonesia’s maritime coordination problem (See: “Indonesia’s Maritime Ambition: Can Jokowi Realize It?”). As close observers of Indonesian security affairs know, the past few years has seen no less than 12 national agencies compete for authority and resources in a costly and ineffective way.
> 
> More generally, the MoU is expected to touch on several areas including maritime defense, maritime resource management and maritime infrastructure and maritime safety. This is in line with the five pillars Jokowi was outlined for his global maritime fulcrum vision, which include: rebuilding Indonesia’s maritime culture; maintaining and managing its maritime resources; developing maritime infrastructure and connectivity; strengthening maritime diplomacy; and boosting its maritime defense forces.
> 
> Exclusive: US, Indonesia Eye New Defense Pacts For Jokowi Visit | The Diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> President sacks foreign affairs secretary over botched KF-X project. President sacks foreign affairs secretary over botched KF-X project



 good for Korea, if we can't get the technology from US, better they (South Korea) cancel F-35 purchase agreement.


Paskhas juga pake ANOA, laris manis... udah battle proven

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> good for Korea, if we can't get the technology from US, better they (South Korea) cancel F-35 purchase agreement.
> 
> 
> Paskhas juga pake ANOA, laris manis... udah battle proven
> View attachment 265730


Sudah sejak lama Paskhas request ranpur untuk firepower dan parimeter defense pangkalan udara.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

*Government will peg defense budget on 1.5 % of GDP*

*Pemerintah Bakal Patok Porsi Anggaran Pertahanan Jadi 1,5% dari PDB*
Suci Sedya Utami - 19 Oktober 2015 20:37 WIB




*Menkeu Bambang Brodjonegoro. AFP PHOTO/Bay ISMOYO*

Metrotvnews.com, Jakarta: Pemerintah akan membuat roadmap atau peta jalan untuk menganggarkan alokasi pagu anggaran dalam bidang pertahanan dengan porsi 1,5 persen dari produk domestik bruto (PDB) dalam APBN ke depan.

Hal tersebut dikatakan Menteri Keuangan RI Bambang Brodjonegoro dalam rapat kerja antara Kementerian Pertahanan, Kementerian Keuangan, dan Kementerian Perencanaan Pembangunan Nasional bersama Komisi I DPR RI, Senin (19/10/2015).

"Kita buat roadmap anggaran pertahanan negara 1,5 persen dari PDB," kata Bambang di Komplek Parlemen, Senayan, Jakarta Pusat.

Bambang mengatakan, untuk mencapai porsi 1,5 persen terhadap PDB, maka ada dua hal yang harus diupayakan sebelumnya yakni pertama penambahan sumber penerimaan namun tanpa harus memperbesar porsi utang. Kedua dengan menerapkan sistem prioritas alokasi terhadap anggaran.

"Kami akan coba buat roadmap dengan dua kondisi itu, penerimaan yang lebih baik dengan menghindari utang, dan memprioritaskan anggaran-anggaran yang mana yang boleh diotak-atik dan yang tidak," jelas Bambang.

Dalam kesempatan yang sama, Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu menyebutkan selama ini porsi anggaran pertahanan baru sekitar 0,87 persen terhadap PDB.

Dia menilai berdasarkan besaran porsi tersebut, Indonesia terbilang menjadi negara dengan anggaran pertahanan terendah di kawasan ASEAN.

"Kita peringkat ke 9 dari 10 negara di ASEAN," sebut Ryamizard.

Source: Pemerintah Bakal Patok Porsi Anggaran Pertahanan Jadi 1,5% dari…

















Source of graphic by @pecotot at Formil Kaskus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Doghfight F-16 And Sukhoi, carpet bombing, Air strike, air cover, Escorting, Free Fall, aerobatic team, Fly pass, Heli attack demo etc

As part of HUT TNI 70






Kerennn liputannya, menit 03:51 si falcon ampe ngepot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pasukan Kodam IV/Diponegoro Kembali dari Perbatasan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Another execution for illegal fishing.










Lagi, kapal-kapal asing 'pencuri ikan' akan ditenggelamkan - BBC Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

*November, Made in Bandung N219 will be launched officially to the public *

November, Pesawat N219 _Made in_ Bandung Diluncurkan ke Publik
*Feby Dwi Sutianto* - detikfinance
Rabu, 21/10/2015 09:32 WIB









Foto: dok. PTDI

*Jakarta* -PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) berencana meluncurkan pesawat terbang baling-baling N219 pada bulan November 2015. Wujud pesawat penumpang karya insinyur penerbangan di Bandung, Jawa Barat, ini bakal ditampilkan ke publik (roll out).

”N219 pada bulan depan akan _roll out_. Dia dikeluarkan dari hanggar dengan desain sudah _freeze_," kata Deputi BUMN Bidang Usaha Pertambangan, Industri Strategis dan Media, Fajar Harry Sampurno kepada *detikFinance*, Rabu (21/10/2015).

Setelah ditampilkan ke publik, PTDI sebagai pengembang akan melakukan uji terbang hingga mengurus sertifikasi nasionall. Proses ini berlangsung 1 tahun. Selanjutnya, diikuti oleh produksi massal.

"Saat uji terbang dibuat beberapa tipe," ujarnya.

Selain mengurus sertifikasi di tanah air, N219 akan didaftarkan ke badan keselamatan penerbangan Uni Eropa (European Aviation Safety Agency/EASA).

"Kita langsung sertifikasi EASA juga. Ini nggak sertifikasi FAA karena kita nggak terbang (dijual) ke Amerika" ujarnya.

Saat diperkenalkan pada November nanti, komponen lokal masih berkontribusi 35% terhadap produk N219. Kontribusi komponen lokal akan ditingkatkan 60% sampai 70%, seiring selesainya pembuatan komponen aluminium yang dibuat oleh PT Indonesia Asahan Aluminium (Persero).

"Kita rencanakan 60-70% komponen lokal. _Engine_ dan_ landing gear_, kita masih impor. Ada Inalum buat alumunium sehingga komponen lokal naik. Terus LEN (BUMN) buat avionic," ujarnya.

Harry menyebut N219 akan membidik pasar di Indonesia dan Asia Tenggara. Untuk Indonesia saja, Harry memperkirakan kebutuhan N219 mencapai 500 unit. Pesawat yang mampu membawa 19 orang penumpang ini diperuntukan melayani penerbangan perintis dan daerah terpencil.

"Ini belum kebutuhan ASEAN," jelasnya.

Source: November, Pesawat N219 Made in Bandung Diluncurkan ke Publik

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bangga klo lihat produk2 PINDAD, karya anak bangsa emang TOP

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 265987
> 
> View attachment 265988
> 
> Bangga klo lihat produk2 PINDAD, karya anak bangsa emang TOP


Keren lah. produk pt pal, pt di dll juga gk kalah cantik

Lebih keren kalo panser dan ranpur lainnya sudah dibuat ribuan unit dan tersebar diseluruh satuan.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Keren lah. produk pt pal, pt di dll juga gk kalah cantik. Lebih keren kalo panser dan ranpur lainnya sudah dibuat ribuan unit dan tersebar diseluruh satuan.



Wah, bakalan jadi berkah tuh buat industri alutsista nasional. Anoa aja dari dulu populasinya baru 300an unit... Padahal klo dolar lagi menguat gini, mestinya digenjot pengadaan alutsista dari dalam negeri. Kan persentase komponen dan tenaga kerja lokal jauh lebih besar, bisa diatas 40%. Belum lagi efek positif perputaran uang di dalam negeri.

Klo untuk kelas prototype udah keren banget produk2 Pindad, PTDI, PAL, dll, tinggal produksi masalnya digeber.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* ROSTEC Offers Various Marine Vehicles and Air Defence System to Indonesia *




PTS-4 tracked amphibious carriers (photo : obramba)

The Russian arms trading agency Open Joint Stock Company Rosoboronexport, part of the Russian Technologies State Corporation (ROSTEC) has offered the Indonesian authorities to supply additional Kurganmashzavod JSC BMP-3F infantry fighting vehicles aimed for the country’s Marine Corps.




BTR-80A 8×8 armoured personnel carriers (photo : Kaskus Militer)

The agency also is proposing to deliver JSC Arzamas Engineering Plant BTR-80A 8×8 armoured personnel carriers, JSC “Research and production corporation UralVagonZavod PTS-4 tracked amphibious carriers and KBP Instrument Design Bureau Pantsyr-S1 mobile combined missile and gun air defence systems to Indonesia.

BMP-3F combat vehicle is equipped with a turret armed with 2A70 100 mm gun, 2A72 30-mm automatic cannon with double-belt feeding and PKTM 7.62-mm machine gun, mounted coaxially with the gun.




BMP-3F infantry fighting vehicles (photo : Okezone)

Other equipment includes fire control system featuring SOZH gunner’s sight, TKN-AI commander’s sight and a ballistic computer; elevation and traverse drives, situational awareness system, communications, 902V smoke grenade launching system, Shtora-1 active protection system or Arena-E defensive aids suite,




Pantsyr-S1 mobile combined missile and gun air defence systems (photo : tarihiolaylar)

The BMP-3 turret can be equipped with Vesna-K thermal imaging sight and Eagle Eye commander’s panoramic thermal imaging sight at customer’s request.
(DefesaGlobal)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Now this is NEWS!
Indonesia Refuses Joint Military Training with China
*Metrotvnews.com, Jakarta*: Indonesian Military affirmed that it will not receive the invitation of Chinese Defense Minister to conduct a joint training. The military will abide with Indonesian government's policy to establish peace in the South China Sea.

"The government urged in not conducting any activities in South China Sea, which will elevate the stability tension there. It has to be obeyed," said Military Commander General Gatot Nurmantyo in the Parliamentary Complex, Senayan, Jakarta, Monday (10/19/2015).

Meaning, Gatot added, the military will not conduct joint training on behalf of any parties. "The Military is asked by any countries to do exercises which elevated the tension in South China Sea? Better not do it," he affirmed.

Gatot did not care about the reason of invitation from the Chinese Defense Minister. Including the reasons of easing the tension between China and Vietnam. The government's instruction is the only guideline he is holding onto currently. "Matter of joint training? Military commander only obeys the policy of Indonesian government," he stated.

China invited ASEAN countries to conduct joint training in South China Sea. The offer was conveyed by Chinese Defense Minister Chang Wanquan, in an informal meeting of Chinese-ASEAN Defense Ministers in Beijing, Friday, October 16.

The idea of a joint military exercise was to ease the elevated tension regarding the dispute on the region, as it covers military meetings, as well as search-and-rescue operation and safety trainings. 

China's relationship with several ASEAN countries, especially the Philippines and Vietnam, had tensioned up as China claimed the waters in the region. Aside from China, the region rich in natural resources is also claimed by Vietnam, the Philippines, Malaysia, Taiwan and Brunei Darrusalam.
--------------------------------

As Indonesian would say : "ENG-ING-EEEEEENG!!!"


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Now this is NEWS! - Indonesia Refuses Joint Military Training with China





> "The government urged in not conducting any activities in South China Sea, which will elevate the stability tension there. It has to be obeyed," said Military Commander General Gatot Nurmantyo in the Parliamentary Complex, Senayan, Jakarta, Monday



We can't take early conclusion. Yes, TNI commander taking cautious stance toward China proposal. But this is not the final decision. MOD and maybe FM will decide whether we take the initiative or not. From what i understand, MOD quite supportive with the idea of ASEAN-China joint peace patrol in SCS.

_- Indonesia-Tiongkok mantapkan gagasan patroli Laut China Selatan - ANTARA News
- Redam Konflik Laut China Selatan, Menhan Cetuskan Patroli Damai - News Liputan6.com_


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> We can't take early conclusion. Yes, TNI commander taking cautious stance toward China proposal. But this is not the final decision. MOD and maybe FM will decide whether we take the initiative or not. From what i understand, MOD quite supportive with the idea of ASEAN-China joint peace patrol in SCS.
> 
> _- Indonesia-Tiongkok mantapkan gagasan patroli Laut China Selatan - ANTARA News
> - Redam Konflik Laut China Selatan, Menhan Cetuskan Patroli Damai - News Liputan6.com_


Its a "Patroli Yes, Military Exercise No" from us bro.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Its a "Patroli Yes, Military Exercise No" from us bro.



MOD and his China counterpart has already discuss this matter for quite some time, and what we called millitary exercise might actually the joint peace patrol we (Indonesia) propose a while back. It is actualy Indonesia's initiative to have joint peace patrol in SCS.

- Indonesia Sarankan Patroli Bersama di Laut Sengketa | Republika Online
- Redakan gejolak di Laut China Selatan, RI tawarkan patroli bersama | merdeka.com


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

T50I Over Rinjani Mountain
@Christyanto

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

Pangdam IV Diponegoro Welcomes Return of Soldiers of Battalion 400 Raider











Source:
Kaskus - The Largest Indonesian Community

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

She come to fight Haze...Beriev Be-200
muh riza



[/USER]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> T50I Over Rinjani Mountain
> @Christyanto
> View attachment 266150


Kraken!
Former F-5E Tiger pilots are now transferred to the 15th Sqn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

At ADEX we are exhibiting our latest contribution in the airborne segment; a new AESA fighter radar addressing the Korean KF-X programme, but with many other applications also. 

SAAB PRESENTS NEW AESA FIGHTER RADAR AT ADEX 2015

Saab presents new AESA fighter radar at ADEX 2015



Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Kraken!
> Former F-5E Tiger pilots are now transferred to the 15th Sqn.


Yupz

Not all pilots? 

It's mean Downgrade from interceptor fighter to trainer attack 
Till the SU-35 Arrived here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Thursday, 22 October, 2015 | 11:58 WIB
*State Defense Program Spends Rp45 Billion*





TEMPO/M IQBAL ICHSAN
*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - State Defense director general Muhammad Faisal said the state defense program will spend around Rp45 billion from the government’s budget to train cadres from 45 regencies in Indonesia.

“The trainers consist of 70 percent civilians and 30 percent TNI,” Faisal told _Tempo_, adding that 100 people from every regency will be trained to become state defense cadres.

Faisal said the state defense program had been proposed by the Defense Ministry for a long time. He confirmed that the program has its legal basis in Defense Minister Regulation and has been approved by the House of Representatives (DPR). “DPR even wants to be involved. If this wasn’t approved, how could there budget for the program? All programs must be approved by the DPR to receive budget,” said Faisal.

The state defense program is planned to be launched today. Faisal targeted 4,500 cadres to participate in this year’s state defense program. They will be trained for one month and the program will be focused on education, employment and residential environment.

According to Faisal, teachers and lecturers will participate in the education program. Employment will train cadres from all kinds of professions and residential environment will involve public figures as trainers.

Previously, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said the budget for the state defense program would not come from the state budget. Funds for the program will be budgeted by the Defense Ministry.



*DANANG FIRMANTO*


State Defense Program Spends Rp45 Billion | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Old School Tank. Getting Up-Close with Pindad AMX13


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Alam Indomesin Utama will upgrade Panser VAB manual transmission, into Automatic transmission, using ZF automatic transmission. Few of the panser was arrived at their workshop few weeks ago.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> At ADEX we are exhibiting our latest contribution in the airborne segment; a new AESA fighter radar addressing the Korean KF-X programme, but with many other applications also.
> 
> SAAB PRESENTS NEW AESA FIGHTER RADAR AT ADEX 2015
> 
> Saab presents new AESA fighter radar at ADEX 2015
> 
> 
> Yupz
> 
> Not all pilots?
> 
> It's mean Downgrade from interceptor fighter to trainer attack
> Till the SU-35 Arrived here


Still they have to undergo some conversion program to be adapted to new aircraft. After all the tech. generation is different between 70's and 2000's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

India-Indonesia Coordinated Patrol








The 26th edition of India-Indonesia Coordinated Patrol (CORPAT) was conducted from 3rd Oct to -19th Oct 2015. The Indonesian Navy was represented by an anti submarine corvette, KRI Teuku Umar 385 and a Maritime Patrol aircraft CN 235 whilst INS Saryu and one IN Dornier represented the Indian Navy.
INS Saryu and IN Dornier had visited the port of Belawan, Indonesia from 30th Sep to 3rd Oct 15 to participate in the Opening Ceremony. Vice Admiral Pradeep Kumar Chatterjee PVSM, AVSM, NM, Commander-in-Chief Andaman and Nicobar Command witnessed the Opening Ceremony accompanied by Commodore Deepak Kumar Naval Component Commander. The opening ceremony was followed by three phases of patrolling by both the navies.
The maiden Bilateral Exercise between the Indian and Indonesian navies was conducted from 17 - 18 Oct 2015. The exercises included SAR Operation, Tactical Exercise, VBSS Drills, Surface Firing, Aircraft and Helicopter Operation.
The exercise culminated with a closing ceremony held at Port Blair from 19 to 22 Oct 15 under the aegis of the Commander in Chief, Andaman and Nicobar Command. A high level Indonesian delegation headed by Rear Admiral Achmad Taufiqoerrochman M., S.E, Commander-in-Chief, Western Fleet Command visited the Andaman and Nicobar Command for the closing ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Indonesian conscript program had been started

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

*Singapore, Indonesia armies conduct annual bilateral exercise*
Code-named Safkar Indopura, the 12-day combined battalion field exercise provides opportunities for both armies to build stronger bonds and deepen mutual understanding, says MINDEF.




Commander 3rd Singapore Division (3 DIV) Brigadier-General Ong Tze-Ch’in (right) and Commander of Military Area I, Indonesian Army (TNI AD), Major General Lodewyk Pusung (left) at the closing ceremony of Exercise Safkar Indopura. (Photo: MINDEF)

SINGAPORE: About 300 army personnel from Indonesia and Singapore are taking part in an annual bilateral exercise from Oct 12 to 23, announced the Ministry of Defence (MINDEF) on Wednesday morning (Oct 21). 

The personnel are from the Headquarters 3rd Singapore Infantry Brigade and 6th Battalion, Singapore Infantry Regiment and TNI AD 7th Infantry Brigade and 121st Infantry Battalion, MINDEF said in a news release.






_Soldiers from the Singapore and Indonesian armies conducting a combined urban operations exercise as part of Exercise Safkar Indopura. (Photo: MINDEF)_

Code-named Safkar Indopura, the 12-day combined battalion field exercise provides opportunities for both armies to build stronger bonds and deepen mutual understanding, it said.

The ministry added that Commander 3rd Singapore Division Brigadier-General Ong Tze-Ch’in and Commander of Military Area I, Indonesian Army (TNI AD), Major General Lodewyk Pusung, were also present at the Murai Urban Training Facility to co-officiate the closing ceremony of the exercise.






_Chief of Staff of Military Area I, TNI AD, Cucu Sumantri (centre), viewing a static display of a SAR21 at the opening ceremony of Exercise Safkar Indopura on Oct 14. (Photo: MINDEF)_

First conducted in 1989, Exercise Safkar Indopura underscores the close and long-standing defence relations between Singapore and Indonesia, said MINDEF. Besides bilateral exercises, the Singapore Army and TNI AD also engage in a wide range of bilateral activities, including visits, professional exchanges and cross-attendance of courses.

"These interactions have enhanced the interoperability between the two armies and helped foster mutual understanding between their personnel", the ministry added.

Source: 
Singapore, Indonesia armies conduct annual bilateral exercise - Channel NewsAsia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

*Menuju Roll Out N219 Pada Peringatan Hari Sumpah Pemuda*
Penulis Berita : DN, PPES • Fotografer : PPES • 08 Sep 2015




LAPAN dan PT Dirgantara Indonesia tengah berkomitmen mewujudkan pesawat transport nasional yang sepenuhnya dirancang oleh putra putri Indonesia. Hal ini dibuktikan dengan pembuatan pesawat penumpang berkapasitas 19 orang yang diberinama Pesawat N219. Pesawat N219 kelak menjadi noda transportasi utama bagi pulau-pulau di Indonesia yang tidak dapat ditempuh oleh jalur darat dan laut.

“Pesawat N219 siap Roll Out pada Peringatan Hari Sumpah Pemuda 2015”. Hal ini disampaikan oleh Kepala Deputi Bidang Teknologi Penerbangan dan Antariksa LAPAN, Dr. Rika Andiarti dalam acara FGD dan Monitoring Progress Kesiapan Roll out N219 di Gedung PM PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Bandung, Selasa (8/9).

*Rika menjelaskan bahwa LAPAN dan PT DI sudah berkomitmen Kepada Presiden & Menristek Dikti untuk melaksanakan roll out pada tanggal 28 Oktober 2015 bertepatan dengan Peringatan Hari Sumpah Pemuda. Pada acara tersebut akan ditampilkan komponen Airworthiness N219 yang terdiri dari Fuselage, Wing, Ethernet & Control services dan komponen-komponen Class one Mockup.*

Sebagai upaya untuk menumbuhkembangkan industri UKM di Indonesia, tool & panel Jig N219 merupakan hasil produksi industri kecil di area Bandung & Jateng.

Sesuai target awal, untuk prototype pesawat N219 akan memenuhi 40% TKDN (Tingkat Komponen Dalam Negeri). Kemudian untuk jangka waktu 5 sampai dengan 10 tahun kedepan akan dinaikkan menjadi 60%. Sejalan dengan dukungan dan semangat dari Kemenperin dan Asosiasi Industri Komponen untuk mempersiapkan Airframe Part (Komponen Pesawat Terbang) buatan dalam Negeri.

Pesawat N219 ini nantinya akan menjadi perwujudan harapan anak bangsa akan pencapaian teknologi tingkat tinggi dibidang penerbangan. Dengan demikian, pesawat N219 benar-benar akan menjadi karya kebanggaan anak bangsa yang melintas di langit nusantara.

Source:
PUSAT TEKNOLOGI PENERBANGAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

KRI Spica









_Le KRI Spica (© : MICHEL FLOCH)_

KRI Rigel




_Le KRI Rigel (© : OCEA)_





_L'AUV (© : MER ET MARINE - VINCENT GROIZELEAU)_





_L'Aquafish (© : MER ET MARINE - VINCENT GROIZELEAU)





Le ROV (© : MER ET MARINE - VINCENT GROIZELEAU)_




_La passerelle du KRI Rigel (© : OCEA)_

Source:
Rigel : Un bâtiment indonésien made in France | Mer et Marine
Ocea : le bâtiment océanographique indonésien KRI Spica inauguré | Mer et Marine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

*Indonesia Will Buy US-2 SinMaywa Amphibious Aircraft
*
Indonesia Beli Kendaraan Amfibi Buatan Jepang
*Jumat, 23 Oktober 2015 09:16 WIB



*
Tribunnews.com/Richard Susilo
*
Perundingan pembelian kendaraan amfibi baru dimulai antara pihak Indonesia yang diwakili KBRI di Tokyo dengan pihak Jepang, Jumat (23/10/2015) 

TRIBUNNEWS.COM, TOKYO -* Indonesia akan membeli persenjataan amphibi dari Jepang dalam waktu dekat. Perundingan baru dimulai antara pihak Indonesia yang diwakili KBRI di Tokyo dengan pihak Jepang.

"Presiden kita sudah menandatangani kesepakatan jual beli ini dengan pihak Jepang lewat MOU Pertahanan Indonesia-Jepang dan kini kita sedang bicarakan soal teknisnya," papar Ben Perkasa Wakil Duta Besar Indonesia di KBRI Tokyo khusus kepada Tribunnews.com pagi ini Jumat (23/10/2015).

Amphibi US-2 yang akan dibeli Indonesia itu masih dalam proses pembicaraan khususnya dengan pembuatnya, Shin Maywa perusahaan Jepang.

"Itu multi function bisa untuk SAR, pemadam kebakaran, patroli pengawasan di pulau terpencil, penanganan cepat kecelakaan di laut, dropping logistik sampai terjunkan pasukan TNI di berbagai lokasi," papar Tawakal Syaifulhaq, mantan atase pertahanan KBRITokyo yang hari ini serah terima dengan pejabat yang baru Ian Fuady.

Mesin amphibi tersebut butuh take off dan landing hanya butuh jarak 350 meter di laut, "Bisa berjalan pada ketinggian ombak 3 meter. Sangat baik sekali khususnya bagi Indonesia yang memiliki banyak pulau bagi pertahanan dalam negeri Indonesia," tambahnya.

Penawaran dari Shin Maywa telah dilakukan dan presentasi sudah dilakukan dengan harga sekitar 100 juta dolar AS per unit.

Source:
Indonesia Beli Kendaraan Amfibi Buatan Jepang - Tribunnews.com

Teknis ShinMaywa via si_mantap at Formil Kaskus:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

What about Russian Be-200? They're much cheaper...


----------



## faries

1 ShinMaywa can get 2.5 Beriev Be-200 based on 2006 price in wikipedia (US$ 40 million).

Maybe this old news from ARC can describe about them:
_Be-200 juga memiliki banderol harga yang murah. Dalam sistem pengadaan alutsista yang mengutamakan harga yang murah, murah, dan murah sebagai prioritas, Be-200 dapat memenangkan persaingan walaupun secara performa mayoritas lebih inferior dari US-2. Namun patut juga diingat, belajar dari India yang mengakuisisi US-2, Jepang rela membagi kontrak offset nyaris 50% dari nilai kontrak senilai 1,65 miliar USD, plus ditambah seluruh pesawat akan dirakit dalam lini perakitan di India. Ini berarti merupakan transfer of technologyyang sangat berarti, bukan yang sekedar memenuhi persyaratan UU Indhan. Apalagi Jepang sebagai negara donor selama ini dikenal kooperatif dan dapat diajak bicara mengenai proyek-proyek yang sifatnya strategis. Bukan tak mungkin tawarannya jauh lebih baik daripada India yang baru-baru ini saja mesra dengan Jepang.

Sementara bercermin dari pengadaan alutsista udara Rusia sebelumnya, kita sebagai negara mendapatkan apa sebagai imbal baliknya? Adakah transfer teknologi ke industri dirgantara dalam negeri yang berarti?_

For full article in ARC:
Bagian I ARCinc.ID - Battle of the Amphibs (bag.1)
Bagian II ARCinc.ID - Battle of the Amphibs (bag.2)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Latihan taktis tingkat Kompi Batalyon Kavaleri 1/1 Kostrad dengan Tank Scorpion dan Ranpur Stormer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Lockheed Martin announces Indonesian radar industry initiative - ANTARA News

*Lockheed Martin announces Indonesian radar industry initiative*
Rabu, 6 Agustus 2014 10:29 WIB | 2.823 Views




Lockheed Martin radar. (lockheedmartin.com)

Jakarta,Aug 6 (Antara) - Lockheed Martin has launched an Indonesian radar industry initiative as part of its efforts to support the countrys plans to modernize and extend its air surveillance coverage.

"Lockheed Martin is committed to supporting Indonesia and its defense industry revitalization plans," said Robert Laing, National Executive of Lockheed Martin Indonesia, in a press statement here on Wednesday.

This initiative includes technology transfers to aid in the development of a new Indonesian radar industry, as well as partnerships with local universities to cultivate the workforce necessary to support it.

Enhancing Indonesias ability to make critical radar components will reduce the nations reliance on foreign suppliers, while providing employment opportunities for its citizens.

"Our goal is to create a new technology sector and associated jobs to ensure a sustainable industry in Indonesia."

Lockheed Martin has worked with the Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB) to produce an engineering curriculum focused on radar technologies.

Similar programs, along with ongoing technical seminars and education opportunities, are training future leaders in the development of this technology. The Corporation also has established an Indonesia-based manufacturing capability with local companies, which have begun producing radar components.

Lockheed Martin is competing for Indonesias Ground Control Intercept (GCI) radar program. Should the company be selected for this opportunity, it would provide significant new employment possibilities for its local industry partners, estimated at up to 2 million labor hours over the lifetime of these radars. These Indonesian partners would be capable of producing nearly $100M (USD) of radar components per year.

Lockheed Martins extensive air surveillance radar experience can help Indonesia ensure a safe and secure airspace for both civilian air traffic and national sovereignty for many years to come.

Lockheed Martin has produced and currently maintains more than 200 air surveillance radars in 30 countries. Operational around the world 24 hours a day, these radars work completely unmanned and many have performed for decades in extremely harsh, remote environments.

None of these radars has ever been taken out of service, and many systems continue to operate well beyond their original 20-year service lives. This longevity is a result of Lockheed Martins continuous investment in state-of-the-art technology and its commitment to customer missions.

Headquartered in Bethesda, Maryland, Lockheed Martin is a global security and aerospace company that employs approximately 113,000 people worldwide and is principally engaged in the research, design, development, manufacture, integration and sustainment of advanced technology systems, products and services. The Corporations net sales for 2013 were $45.4 billion.
(Tx/F001/O001)

*Lockheed Martin and Indonesia seek to progress radar programme*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
17 February 2015


Lockheed Martin and senior Indonesian defence officials met on 17 February with a view to progress the Indonesian Air Force's (TNI-AU's) requirement to procure ground-based air-surveillance radar systems.

The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) said representatives of Lockheed Martin met with Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu in Jakarta to "determine the continuation" of the radar requirement, which the MoD is undertaking in co-operation with the TNI-AU and local industry. The MoD said the procurement is being progressed, but did not elaborate.

The MoD added that Lockheed Martin, should it win the contract, is aiming to support the local production of radar systems by transferring technologies to Indonesia as per the terms of the country's Defence Industry Law 2012, which requires all foreign contractors to involve local industry in all major defence programmes.

Lockheed Martin and Indonesia seek to progress radar programme - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*President Jokowi to welcome Queen of Denmark*
Kamis, 22 Oktober 2015 17:15 WIB | 1.152 Views





Queen of Denmark, Margrethe II (second left) together with President Jokowi inspects honour guards in Indonesian Presidential Palace, Jakarta, today. The queen with her husband, Prince Consort will be in Indonesia for three state visit. (ANTARA FOTO/Widodo S Jusuf)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo, in the company of First Lady Iriana, will welcome Queen Margrethe II of Denmark, who is on a state visit, at the Merdeka Palace today.

The president and the first lady are scheduled to host Queen Margrethe II and Prince Consort during a state welcoming ceremony at 10 am local time.

Thereafter, at 11:10 am local time, the Indonesian and Royal Danish Governments will sign a memorandum of understanding (MoU).

According to a previous Antara report, Queen Margrethe II noted that her first official visit with the prince consort, minister, businessmen, and investors to Indonesia aims to establish mutual understanding and strengthen ties between the two countries.

Queen Margrethe II is the daughter of King Frederik IX and Queen Ingrid. King Frederik passed away in 1972 and Queen Ingrid in 2000.

Denmark is a country following a liberal democracy as the political system is based on a constitution that was enacted in 1953.

Executive powers are in the hands of the government (prime minister), with the Queen (Margrethe II) playing the role of head of state.

Legislative powers are held by the parliament (Folketing), while the judicial power is held by the Supreme Court, which is chosen by the Queen.

President Jokowi to welcome Queen of Denmark - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

credit to ahonk@kaskus


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> Indonesian conscript program had been started
> 
> View attachment 266385
> View attachment 266386
> View attachment 266387


How much time a conscript will have to serve ? And with this conscription How big Army you would have ?


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> How much time a conscript will have to serve ? And with this conscription How big Army you would have ?



they will not incorporated into Army organization, they will only be drafted into reserve pool


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> they will not incorporated into Army organization, they will only be drafted into reserve pool


Bad move than Indonesia needs much bigger Army


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zarvan said:


> How much time a conscript will have to serve ? And with this conscription How big Army you would have ?



We don't call it conscription here. The program called "Bela Negara" or "Nation Defence"
MOD put gigantic target to train 100 Million Nation Defender within 10 years.


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

Indonesian army soldier praying for rain






credit due to original poster

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Zarvan said:


> Bad move than Indonesia needs much bigger Army



Why? Better to be prepared.


----------



## Zarvan

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Why? Better to be prepared.


Yes look at Ukraine and Palestine


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Yes look at Ukraine and Palestine



bigger army is not always be accompanied with bigger firepower and capability to muster all the needed firepower into a place at right time accordingly.


----------



## Nike

Personil Lanal Malang melakukan Pengamanan Laut terhadap latihan renang militer Raider prajurit Batalyon Infanteri 515 di laut Sendang Biru Kab. Malang. Batalyon Infanteri 515/Ugra Tapa Yudha atau merupakan Batalyon Infanteri yang berada dibawah komando Brigif 9/Daraka Yudha, Divisi Infanteri 2/Kostrad. Sebelumnya, batalyon ini merupakan satuan organik Kodam VIII/Brawijaya, sebelum akhirnya berdasarkan surat perintah Pangdam VIII/Brawijaya Nomor : Sprin/416/III/1978 Batalyon Infanteri 515 diubah statusnya menjadi satuan Kostrad. Tak kurang 138 prajurit gugur di berbagai medan tugas sejak tahun 1945 sampai sekarang. Markas Batalyon saat ini berkedudukan di Tanggul, Jember, Jawa Timur. setelah sebelumnya berpindah pindah. Pada awal terbentuk tahun 1949 s/d 1952 berkedudukan di Lawang, Malang, tahun 1952 s/d 1953 di Rambipuji, Jember, tahun 1953 s/d 1959 di Lumajang, tahun 1959 s/d 1974 di Tanggul, Jember, tahun 1974 s/d 1978 di Lumajang, dan mulai tahun 1978 kembali di Tanggul, Jember. Sumber : wikipedia.org Repost from @agunghercules78 - See more at: Personil Lanal Malang melakukan Pengamanan Laut terhadap latihan renang militer... | Iconosquare




Empat prajurit TNI AD mendengarkan arahan dari prajurit Australia saat latihan bersama Kartikaburra di Adelaide Australia. Repost from @t.e.g.a.r - See more at: Empat prajurit TNI AD mendengarkan arahan dari prajurit Australia saat latihan b... | Iconosquare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Police Task Force currently deployed in Central Sulawesi for Camar Maleo IV Anti Terrorism Ops.

photo credit : reven06

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

Good luck for all operators!

*Dua Lagi KRI Tipe PC-36M Diturunkan Menjadi KAL*

*24 Oktober 2015




Setelah KRI Viper (820), KRI Tarihu (829), dan KRI Boa (807) diturunkan menjadi KAL, dua lagi KRI dengan platform fiberglass KRI Sanca (815) dan KRI Kobra (867) diturunkan menjadi KAL (photo : JurnalMaritim)*
*
Komandan Pangkalan Utama Angkatan Laut (Danlantamal) III Jakarta Brigadir Jenderal (Brigjen) TNI (Mar) R.M. Trusono, S.Mn., memimpin upacara penurunan bendera ular-ular perang Kapal Republik Indonesia (KRI) Sanca – 815 dan KRI Kobra – 867 di dermaga Jakarta Internastional Container Terminal (JICT) Tanjung Priok Jakarta Utara, Jumat (23/10).*
*
Pada sambutannya, Danlantamal III Jakarta Brigjen TNI (Mar) R.M. Trusono, S.Mn., mengatakan ular-ular perang merupakan salah satu syarat sebuah kapal menjadi kapal perang yang selalu berkibar di tiang Gafel. Oleh sebab itu, upacara penurunan ular-ular perang yang kita laksanakan saat ini, merupakan peristiwa bersejarah sekaligus menandakan peralihan beberapa unsur KRI tersebut dari satuan patroli Koarmabar menjadi unsur patroli di jajaran Lantamal III Jakarta atau lebih kita kenal dengan sebutan Kapal Angkatan Laut (KAL), hal ini dilaksanakan berdasarkan Keputusan Kasal Nomor Kep/1171/VII/2015 Tanggal 21 Juli 2015.*
*
Lebih lanjut, Danlantamal III Jakarta Brigjen TNI (Mar) R.M. Trusono, S.Mn menjelaskan KRI Sanca–815 dibuat di galangan kapal Fasharkan Manokwari Papua Barat pada tahun 2004, diresmikan pada tanggal 20 Januari 2005. Sedangkan, KRI Kobra-867 dibuat di galangan kapal PT. Palindo Tanjung Pinang pada tahun 2002, diresmikan pada tanggal 29 Mei 2003. Kapal-kapal tersebut merupakan kapal patroli cepat yang diproduksi oleh bangsa Indonesia sendiri. Sungguh sebuah inovasi yang sangat membanggakan, kapal-kapal tersebut dirancang untuk melaksanakan tugas-tugas operasi keamanan laut terbatas. Dengan dimensi yang relatif kecil, kapal-kapal tersebut dapat bermanuver dengan lincah, bahkan di alur perairan yang sempit, sehingga dapat melaksanakan tugas pengejaran dan pengintaian terhadap berbagai ancaman kejahatan dan pelanggaran hukum di laut.*
*
Pada akhir amanatnya, Komandan Lantamal III Jakarta, menyampaikan harapannya dengan beralihnya KRI Sanca-815 dan KRI-867 menjadi KAL dalam pembinaan Lantamal III hal ini berarti tugas-tugas keamanan laut diwilayah Lantamal III akan dapat melaksanakan lebih optimal lagi.
Kepada seluruh prajurit pengawak kapal Danlantamal III menginstruksikan agar tetap memelihara disiplin, semangat dan profesionalisme sebagai prajurit matra laut untukmelaksanakan tugas-tugas yang dipercayakan kerpada kita.
Turut hadir pada acara tersebut, Para Asisten Danlantamal III, Para Kepala Dinas (Kadis), Kepala Satuan Kerja (Kasatker) Lantamal III dan perwakilan Perwira serta Pegawai Negeri Sipil (PNS) Lantamal III Jakarta.
(TNI AL)*

*Korea Tries its Hand at Blocked Jet Technologies*




KFX/IFX fighter (image : wasco)

SEONGNAM, Gyeonggi - Despite the recent controversy about Washington’s refusal to transfer technologies essential to building advanced fighter jets, Korea has already managed to develop some of the required systems, the JoongAng Ilbo learned Thursday.

Washington informed Seoul in April that it would not issue licenses for the transfer of four technologies considered crucial for Korea’s project to develop new multirole fighters with more advanced capabilities. Under the KF-X program, the government planned to invest a total of 18.4 trillion won ($16.2 billion) to develop 120 jets by 2025.
The U.S. rejection of the technology transfer was considered a major setback. Seoul’s calls for technology export licenses from Washington were repeatedly rebuffed, and the latest refusal came as President Park Geun-hye was visiting the United States earlier this month.

The JoongAng Ilbo learned Thursday that the Agency for Defense Development (ADD) has managed to develop two out of the four core technologies on its own.
The ADD even showed trial versions of an infrared search and track (IRST) system and electro-optical target tracking devices (EO TGP) at the Seoul International Aerospace and Defense Exhibition. The products, built in cooperation with Korean companies, were not available for public viewing but presented in a separate exhibition room to a small group of selected guests.
The exposition is taking place from Tuesday to Sunday at Seoul Air Base in southern Gyeonggi.

In addition to those two technologies, the United States refused to transfer technologies for the active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar and radio frequency (RF) jammer.

The ADD said Korea has also completed development of the RF jammer, but the test product was not shown at the exposition.





US had refused to export four of 25 technology suites requested as part of an offset package agreed in the 2014 acquisition of Lockheed Martin's F-35A Joint Strike Fighter under FX-III programme (image : KoreaTimes)
While the ADD managed to obtain three out of the four core technologies, it needs more work to develop the AESA radar, officials said. The researchers have succeeded in developing a half-size module, and it will take time to build a real-size system that works on a fighter jet, they said.

“We did build the trial products for some technologies,” an ADD official said. “But when a new automobile is developed after investing tens of billions of won, you still find a malfunction during a test drive. Just like that, we are not sure what will happen when these new systems are placed on a fighter jet. Because they still must be applied to a real fighter jet, I would say this is incomplete development.”

Of the test products displayed, the IRST system was built for a maritime vessel, and top military officials said it just needs a little work to be installed on an aircraft.
“We secured the necessary technology while developing the IRST system for a ship,” said Hong-yong, president of the Agency for Defense Development. “Modifying the system to place it on a fighter jet is just a matter of time.”
Air Force Chief of Staff Gen. Jeong Kyung-Doo, after reviewing the product, said the technologies can be used for the KF-X project with mere modifications.
The ADD said it started developing the four core technologies since the mid-2000s.

“It is the basis of war to hide your location while critically wounding the enemy,” an ADD official said. “Because the weapons systems are improving rapidly, we selected those technologies as our next mission after completing the T-50 trainer jet development.”

The T-50s are Korean supersonic advanced trainers developed by the Korea Aerospace Industries in cooperation with American defense company Lockheed Martin. It is Korea’s first indigenous supersonic aircraft, and it entered active service in 2005.

Despite the progress in development of the core fighter jet technologies, Korea still is not out of the woods on the KF-X program, another ADD official said. Because fighter jets are operated under extreme conditions, there is the possibility of malfunctions when newly developed systems are placed on aircraft, he said.

(KoreaJoongAngDaily)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_Soldiers of Indonesian Army 203rd Mechanised Infantry Batallion setup perimeter around 'Anoa' armored personnel carrier



_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

That's Cute





Di lokasi pembangunan hanggar produksi pesawat tempur K-FX/I-FX, Bandung, pada progress fisik 40%, sebagai ahli geodesi merangkap mereview design apron dan taxiway.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

*Eurojet Battle for KFX Engine Deal*

22 Oktober 2015




KFX C103 serie (image : sbs, koreaarms)

Seoul is likely to make a decision about the powerplant for its planned KFX indigenous fighter aircraft in the first half of 2016.

The two engines in contention for the requirement are the General Electric F414 and the Eurojet EJ200. Both engine makers had a significant presence at this year’s Seoul International Aerospace & Defense Exhibition.

Industry observers familiar with KFX say that the engine down select will occur in the first half of next year irrespective of the controversy surrounding Seoul’s failure to obtain US export licences for four technologies deemed “core” to the development of KFX: active electronically scanned array radar, infrared search & track sensors (IRST), electro-optical targeting technology, and jamming technology.

Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) issued the request for proposals (RFP) for the engine several weeks ago, and responses are due in November. KAI will examine the proposals, and South Korean officials’ analysis will include site visits the two rivals’ production facilities in Europe and the USA.

The winner stands to sell around 400 engines. Seoul plans to obtain 120 twin-engined KFX fighters, while Indonesia, a 20% partner in the programme, plans to obtain 80. South Korea eventually hopes to export the countries to other countries.

Eurojet had a large stand at the show with a full-sized mock-up of the EJ200, which powers the Eurofighter Typhoon. Eurojet chief executive Clemens Linden lists a long list of attributes for his company’s powerplant including modularity, a development roadmap, and technology transfer. Eurojet also highlighted maintainability, durability, and reliability.

The European firm also highlighted the experience of Eurojet consortium partner Rolls-Royce in South Korea, with over 400 engines serving in the country’s air force, navy, and army.





General Electric vice president for the F404, F414, J85, and TF34 programmes Alan DiLibero highlighted GE’s 35 year history of working with South Korean fighters. He also discussed GE’s long experience producing engines under licence with Samsung Techwin, which was recently acquired by Hanwha Techwin.

DiLibero also stressed the development roadmap for the F414, which powers the US Navy’s Boeing F/A-18 E/F Super Hornet, and GE’s successful work on a number of international programmes. GE’s international collaboration efforts have seen it involved with the Hindustan Aeronautics Tejas, which is powered by the F404, and the Saab Gripen, which powered by the RM12, a Swedish-produced version of the F414.

The F404 also powers all variants of KAI’s T-50 advanced jet trainer. DeLibero pointed out that GE recently won a supplier recognition award from KAI.
"We know how to do the integration, and I think the T-50 programme is a great example of our ability to execute, and our commitment,” says DeLibero.

(FlightGlobal)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

On board KRI Rigel 933
photo credit : aloysiusalin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

N219 Final Assembly Progress





N219 Assembly Line Hangar





CN-235 PATMAR Construction Progress





Philippine SSV #1 Main Mast Construction Progress





Philippine SSV #2 Hull Construction Progress

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CountStrike

pr1v4t33r said:


> N219 Final Assembly Progress
> View attachment 267234
> 
> 
> Philippine SSV #1 Main Mast Construction Progress
> View attachment 267238


nice to see our technology development growth everyday.. thanks your info Kang @pr1v4t33r


----------



## faries

Reschedule N219 roll out plan to 10 November 2015, info di thread Formil Kaskus


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Anoa Amphibi & Badak (without cannon)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Poll finds TNI more popular than KPK 






The Indonesian Military (TNI), one of the country’s most reformed institutions that now focuses only on defense affairs, has gained the most public trust and respect, defeating media darling the Corruption Eradication Commission (KPK), a public opinion poll released on Sunday showed.

readmore: _Poll finds TNI more popular than KPK | The Jakarta Post_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Marines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Throwback CARAT 2015
Baru engeh kalo Camonya mirip 





Newest Video of KFX/IFX

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Throwback CARAT 2015
> Baru engeh kalo Camonya mirip
> View attachment 267518
> 
> 
> Lha emang kopaska kiblatnya ke navy seal kan, dr camo, gear dll mirip punya seal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

New toy for Basarnas
AW 139 SAR


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Australia Urges US to Caution Indonesia During Jokowi Visit*
Foreign minister says visit an opportunity for Washington to address Jokowi’s foreign policy directly with him.






By Prashanth Parameswaran
October 16, 2015
911
48
0
1
*960* Shares
*3* Comments
The United States should use the upcoming visit of Indonesian president Joko “Jokowi” Widodo to impress upon his administration the benefits of liberal democratic values and engaging the world, Australia’s foreign minister told an audience in Washington, D.C. Wednesday.

Since Jokowi’s inauguration last October, some critics have suggested that his foreign policy has been too inward-looking and nationalistic (See: “Is Indonesia Turning Away from ASEAN Under Jokowi?”). Earlier this year, Indonesia’s relationship with its neighbor Australia had been rocked by controversies over asylum seekers and the execution of Australian drug traffickers, which led Canberra to withdraw its ambassador from Jakarta for several weeks.

Responding to a question on Jokowi’s upcoming U.S. visit later this month following a speech at a D.C.-based think tank, Australian Foreign Minister Julie Bishop took aim at Jokowi’s foreign policy and suggested that the visit would provide an opportunity for Washington to discuss this directly with him.

“President Widodo’s focus has been unapologetically domestic, but there have been some instances of more nationalistic behavior or more protectionist behavior by the administration than perhaps we had expected,” Bishop said at the Center for Strategic and International Studies.

“So here is an opportunity for the United States to impress upon President Widodo the benefits of open, liberal, democratic values and engaging the global order.”

Bishop also reiterated Australia’s concern about the threat posed by the release of hundreds of convicted terrorists from Indonesia, which she also expressed last month in a U.S.-hosted counterterrorism forum on the sidelines of the United Nations General Assembly in New York. She said she expected that the United States would use the visit to boost engagement with Indonesia in the ongoing fight against the Islamic State.

“I’m assuming that the United States will use the opportunity of Widodo’s visit to talk about what more we can do to engage Indonesia in the coalition against terrorism,” she said.

Bishop said that Indonesia, being a moderate Muslim democracy, could play a positive role in countering the narrative of Islamic extremism, and that she was heartened by recent comments by her counterpart Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi on the subject. Bishop’s meeting with Marsudi on the sidelines of the ASEAN foreign ministers’ meeting in Malaysia in August – the first engagement at that level since Canberra withdrew its ambassador – had helped ease tensions.

“We need to work together on the rehabilitation of people convicted of terrorism-related offenses just as we need to work closely with Indonesia on countering terrorism in all its forms in our part of the world,” she said. “We hope that the United States will be able to engage Indonesia in all these areas as we have sought to do.”

Bishop’s address to CSIS came after her attendance at the Australia-United States Ministerial (AUSMIN) consultations in Boston on October 13. The joint statement included a paragraph about Indonesia, recognizing its significant regional role in addressing security challenges including the fight against the Islamic State.

“Acknowledging Indonesia’s important regional role, both countries intend to continue to work with the administration of President Joko Widodo to address regional security challenges, including countering terrorism and countering violent extremism,” the statement read.
Australia Urges US to Caution Indonesia During Jokowi Visit | The Diplomat

*Exclusive: US, Indonesia to Strengthen Partnership During Jokowi Visit*
A sneak preview of what we can expect to come out of a much-anticipated trip.





By Prashanth Parameswaran
October 20, 2015
678
32
2
1
*713* Shares
*7* Comments
From October 25 to 28, President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo of Indonesia – the world’s fourth largest nation, third-largest democracy, and largest Muslim-majority country – will visit the United States for the first time since his inauguration last year. What can we expect in U.S.-Indonesia relations during his trip?

Sources close to preparations for the visit told _The Diplomat_ that the focus will be on strengthening the structural foundation of the existing U.S.-Indonesia comprehensive partnership; deepening defense and economic cooperation; and shaping the narrative of Indonesia in the United States.

*Strengthening the Comprehensive Partnership*

The first priority will be strengthening the U.S.-Indonesia comprehensive partnership, the framework that has governed the bilateral relationship since it was inked in 2010 under Jokowi’s predecessor Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono. In the wake of the arrival of the Jokowi administration in Jakarta in 2014 as well as the changing regional and global environment, both sides believe there needs to be an ‘update’ of sorts to reflect these significant changes.

“We see the need to enhance and elevate the relationship,” a source involved in preparations for the visit told_The Diplomat_. The source, who spoke on condition of anonymity because planning for the visit was still being finalized, said the object would be to fashion “the next stage” of the comprehensive partnership.

The joint statement issued by both sides will reflect a range of bilateral, regional and global priorities as is usually the case. But sources told _The Diplomat_ that two additional items would be at play. The first would be the inclusion of a new strategic dialogue between the two countries. The structure of that strategic dialogue, _The Diplomat_ understands, would be a 2+2 format, with the inclusion of a foreign minister and another minister. While the other minister in such 2+2s usually has the defense portfolio, if left unspecified this could also provide flexibility as it would allow for rotational portfolios depending on issues of significance.

The second would be the setting up of a “Track II” or non-government track in U.S.-Indonesia relations, something which Indonesian foreign minister Retno Marsudi had mentioned in her address to the U.S.-Indonesia Society back in May which I covered for _The Diplomat_ (See: “Indonesia Defends Its Foreign Policy Record Under Jokowi”). Here, the focus will be on broadening out the relationship of the two democracies to include greater input from the business community, civil society as well as the academic community.

*Deepening Economic and Defense Cooperation*

Aside from strengthening the foundation – or the ‘bones’ – of the comprehensive partnership, both sides will also try to flesh it out a little more by boosting cooperation in several areas. While Marsudi had highlighted five areas for greater U.S.-Indonesia cooperation – trade and investment, maritime issues, security and defense, education, and democracy and pluralism – significant developments are expected in the economic and defense domains.

On defense, sources said that two key deliverables would be a new joint statement on defense as well as a memorandum of understanding on maritime cooperation. While Washington and Jakarta have already been cooperating on defense issues – including under the security working group of the U.S.-Indonesia comprehensive partnership –both sides have been signaling the need to both elevate bilateral defense cooperation as well as include newer areas for more substantive cooperation.

A new joint statement on defense cooperation will have that objective in mind. The statement is expected to cover six areas – maritime cooperation, military professionalization, joint development, transnational challenges, disaster relief and peacekeeping operations.

The second deliverable is a separate MoU on maritime cooperation. This is a nod to the importance both countries are placing on the maritime domain – a reflection not only of the growing significance of this area within the Asian security landscape but also Jokowi’s own maritime vision which sees Indonesia as a ‘global maritime fulcrum’ between the Indian and Pacific Oceans, something we have covered extensively here at _The Diplomat_.

The MoU is expected to touch on several areas including maritime defense, maritime resource management and maritime infrastructure. A highlight will be a plan for greater coast guard cooperation with Indonesia’s Maritime Security Agency (Badan Keamanan Laut, BAKAMLA), a newly created organization under Jokowi. As I have written elsewhere, BAKAMLA is central to resolving the coordination problem that has characterized Indonesia’s maritime efforts (See: “Indonesia’s Maritime Ambition: Can Jokowi Realize It?”).

On economics, the focus will be around boosting business cooperation as well as collaboration on innovation, information technology and the creative economy. In addition to the inking deals worth around $20 billion, Jokowi will visit Silicon Valley on his trip, meeting with key U.S. companies like Apple and Google. The focus here will not only be on existing firms operating there, but the potentially growing involvement of Indonesian companies there as well.

*Shaping the Narrative of Indonesia in the United States*

In addition to strengthening the foundation of the U.S.-Indonesia comprehensive partnership and deepening cooperation, Jokowi will also look to shape the narrative of Indonesia in the United States. Despite Indonesia’s geopolitical heft, knowledge of the country is still quite limited, even in Washington, D.C beyond a small circle of analysts and observers.

There are also still lingering concerns in some quarters about Jokowi’s foreign policy being overly inward-looking, self-interested, and – in some cases, pro-China (See: “Is Indonesia Turning Away From ASEAN Under Jokowi?”). Indeed, as I reported last week, Australian foreign minister Julie Bishop had suggested that Jokowi’s visit could provide an opportunity for Washington to raise some of the concerns about nationalistic and protectionist behavior directly with him (See: “Australia Urges US to Caution Indonesia During Jokowi Visit”).

The Indonesian government has been working hard to try to counter these perceptions. Indeed, as I noted before, around half of Marsudi’s USINDO’s speech was devoted to tackling this criticism. In that vein, Jokowi is expected to not only privately reassure his interlocutors that this is not the case, but will deliver a public address in Washington, D.C. that touches on this subject as well. The speech will not only rebut criticisms about Indonesia’s ‘narrow nationalism’, but will touch on Indonesia’s role in addressing challenges like radicalization, climate change and global economic governance.

The overall narrative that will be stressed during the visit, a source told _The Diplomat_, is one of continuity in Indonesia’s traditionally free and active (_bebas-aktif_) foreign policy rather than a turn inwards or a shift to other countries or regions of the world.
Exclusive: US, Indonesia to Strengthen Partnership During Jokowi Visit | The Diplomat


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Peacekeeper...With French Army
@ori photog

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Is Indonesia introducing new Guns for its Army or designing some ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Denjaka (Detasemen Jala Mangkara)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Indonesia has a good surface warships fleet. Their new corvettes/frigates are awesome with great weapon load.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Is Indonesia introducing new Guns for its Army or designing some ?



You know already our new gun, currently being tested. For SS series, we are developing it over time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*U.S. Tech Rebuff Slams Korea's KFX Fighter*

OCT 16, 2015 @ 10:13 AM

Donald Kirk ,

CONTRIBUTOR

Asia news from Korea's nuclear crisis to Indian foreign policy.


Park Geun-hyeto Washington this week, encountered the first barrier when Defense Secretary Ashton Carter frankly reiterated what the State Department had already decreed – that the U.S. simply is not going to trust the Koreans with four “core technologies” needed for the costly Korean Fighter Experimental (KFX). Unless the U.S. agrees, the dream of producing the KFX, Korea’s own advanced fighter plane, may disintegrate.





Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II (JUNG YEON-JE/AFP/Getty Images)

Han had hoped to persuade Carter of the urgent need for a change of heart, but Carter apparently wasted no words in telling him essentially to forget it. That’s after the State Department in May ruled against transferring four of the 25 technologies needed for the KFX, 120 of which Korea Aerospace hopes to be producing in ten years.

Koreans have professed bitter disappointment over the refusal of the U.S. to entrust its ally with the highest-tech stuff they say is needed for the KFX not only to have stealth capabilities but to be able to find and track hostile targets with the latest state-of-the-art radar.

In a face-saving gesture, Carter agreed on cooperation in general on technology. The vehicle for that understanding is an artfully named “consultative forum” that may give the Koreans’ entree into advanced American technology but was not exactly the deal the Koreans were looking for.






That deal, according to Korean sources, was for Lockheed Martin LMT +1.35% to sell Korea 40 F35’s, the newest model U.S. fighter plane in production, at a cost of about $7 billion while Lockheed provided all the technologies needed for the KFX. Now Koreans are talking about acquiring the coveted active electronically scanned array radar, known by the acronym AESA; infrared search and track, IRST; electronics optics targeting pod, EOTGP; and radio frequency or RF jammer, from European manufacturers.

The technology for these four devices is evidently so advanced that the U.S. does not want to take the slightest risk of China or others acquiring it. AESA tells friend from foe, IRST detects when missiles are fired, EOTGP finds targets with amazing accuracy and the RF jammer shuts down high-powered electronic gizmos and gadgets.
The feeling is, as long as Lockheed-Martin keeps those four to itself, no one else will get it. It’s questionable, though, whether the State Department and Pentagon will want Lockheed-Martin selling all the 21 other technologies, which include super-advanced weaponry plus still more electronic wizardry.

That uncertainty adds urgency to building up relations with European suppliers and to encouraging domestic manufacturers, so great at mass-producing phones and computers using technology developed in the U.S., to come up with more ideas for the most advanced fighter aircraft. Eurojet appears anxious to get in on the lucrative business, said Clemens Linden, CEO, promising engines with “better performance, lower weight, longer life, greater reliability and better range” than its competitors.

While Korea Aerospace Industries says the KFX will be flyable and viable a decade hence, that outcome is by no means guaranteed. Aside from the problems in obtaining all the technologies, the KFX is regarded as too expensive, about twice the price of an F16 and not much more advanced.

Nor is it guaranteed that Korea will buy all those F35s if Lockheed is not providing most of the technologies for the KFX.

The battle over acquiring technologies for the KFX parallels the struggle to convince Koreans of the need for THAAD, terminal high-altitude area defense, an enormously expensive system for shooting down incoming missiles at altitudes of 200-300 kilometers.


Han said that THAAD was not on the formal agenda while he and Park are in Washington, but the subject was expected to come up in talks between defense officials. Both China and Russia have responded with alarm to the idea of THAAD in South Korea, refusing to accept U.S. assurances that the system would not be directed against them.

The Pentagon sought to bury doubts and questions in verbiage that provided a framework for putting off real agreement on anything. The vehicle for postponing deals was named “an interagency working group to enhance cooperation on defense technology issues,” according to Yonhap, the South Korean news agency.

Just to show the U.S.-Korean alliance was not in danger, the statement wound up with oft-repeated pledges. Korea was adjudged “the linchpin of peace and security on the Korean peninsula and across the Asia-Pacific region” – verbiage with which such sessions often wind up regardless of differences.



_To read more of my commentaries on Asia news, click on www.donaldkirk.com, and the details of my books are available here._

U.S. Tech Rebuff Slams Korea's KFX Fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

N219 Production Progress, Ready for Rollout on November




















_Pesawat N-219 Karya PT DI akan Dikenalkan November, First Flight_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*PASIS DIKREG LIII SESKOAD : AN INPUTS FOR DEFENCE INDUSTRY*

Posted: Selasa, 13 Okt 2015







One hundred and twenty student officers from Pendidikan Reguler LIII Sekolah Staf dan Komando Angkatan Darat (53rd Regular Education of Indonesian Army Staff and Command School) or Dikreg LIII Seskoad visit PT Pindad (Persero) on October 12th, 2015. The entourage which is led by Infantry Colonel Anton Nugroho, received by Vice President of Weapon, Fudji Chaerudin at Graha Pindad, Bandung. Field visit to PT Pindad (Persero) is a part of regular education activities of Indonesian Army Staff and Command School which is applicable in the real field. This visit is also has a purpose that the student officers has an analysis ability to directly apply the information which are they got theoretically.

Fudji Chaerudin said that PT Pindad (Persero) receiving this visit with an open arms. He hoped that the student officers could utilize data and information that they got from today’s visit. “Hopefully the student officers not only visiting but also can absorbing the lesson to be explored as much as they can,” said Fudji. “We also hoped that the student officers can give us some inputs for our products and production facilities, for future Pindad’s development,” added him.

Infantry Colonel Anton Nugroho, in his welcome speech said that this activity hopefully could give a depth comprehensive about defence industry and various things that are support its sustainability. “The student officers hoped could understand the development of strategic industry, devote all of their ability and knowledge so that they can generate some inputs to optimize strategic industry role on supporting Indonesian National Armed Forces’ main weaponry system modernization,” said Anton.

The student officers looked enthusiast when the question and answer session is started. They don’t hesitate to give their opinion and inputs for some Pindad’s product lines and developments. Afterward, the student officers visit some company production facilities such as Special Vehicle and Weapon Division to directly see the production process of Pindad’s defence and security products. Hopefully, with a direct visit to see the production process, the student officers could give inputs that related to main weaponry system products, infrastructures that could be utilized by the defence industry to Indonesian National Armed Forces’ equipments. (Anggia)

PT. Pindad (Persero) - Kunjungan Pasis Dikreg LIII Seskoad : Saran dan Masukan untuk Indhan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia and US affirm commitment to joint defence production*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
27 October 2015


The United States and Indonesia have affirmed their commitment to undertake joint defence production programmes. The affirmation was announced during Indonesian president Joko Widodo's visit to Washington, which ended on 27 October.

Following meetings between Widodo and US president Barack Obama, a statement by the White House said that the two countries will look to deepen collaboration in areas including joint defence research and development, the joint production of defence equipment, as well as co-operative logistics.

Other areas in which the two presidents agreed to expand collaboration include maritime security, peacekeeping, humanitarian assistance and disaster relief (HADR), countering transnational threats, and military professionalisation.

Indonesia and US affirm commitment to joint defence production - IHS Jane's 360

Viper,C-130J and lockheed radar for Indonesia?

*Saab offers Indonesia 'Swedish air power package'*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
25 October 2015


Saab has announced its intention to formally offer the government of Indonesia a "Swedish air power package" featuring its JAS 39 Gripen combat aircraft.

At a media event in Jakarta on 23 October Saab declared that its offer is based on the "proven Swedish record of transparency, industrial co-operation, and operational capabilities".

Saab said the offer, which is geared towards meeting air combat capability requirements in the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU), will "significantly contribute to Indonesian defence and security as well as the economy".

Saab said its Swedish air power package consists of the "latest version" of its Gripen fighter aircraft; the company's Erieye Airborne Early Warning & Control system; ground-based command and control; tactical datalinks; industrial co-operation, including transfers of technology and local production; and extensive job creation, which Saab said would reach "thousands of jobs".
Saab offers Indonesia 'Swedish air power package' - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

T50i Workshop
@in pic

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Para Raider 330

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> N219 Production Progress, Ready for Rollout on November
> View attachment 267835
> 
> View attachment 267837
> 
> View attachment 267836
> 
> View attachment 267839
> 
> View attachment 267838
> 
> _Pesawat N-219 Karya PT DI akan Dikenalkan November, First Flight_


And this in 2025


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> And this in 2025
> View attachment 268029



I hope so. One step at a time. But first thing first, after N219, PTDI+Lapan need to start working on N245 before anything else.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> I hope so. One step at a time. But first thing first, after N219, PTDI+Lapan need to start working on N245 before anything else.



Yupz, I forget that's one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Sad story of financial crisis 98, but alhamdulillah we still have PT DI today


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

KP-4 Aerostructure Hangar at PTDI (Indonesian Aircraft Industry)
This hangar facilitates production line for Airbus A320 and A321 components (D-Nose, Pylon and Leading Edge) with 365 sets delivery per year since 2010.
Photo credit : PT.DI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Yupz, I forget that's one
> 
> View attachment 268031


Has Indonesia something like P3C Orion I mean anti Submarine jet ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zarvan said:


> Has Indonesia something like P3C Orion I mean anti Submarine jet ?



We are working on bigger propeller plane, not jet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

"Masalah kabut asap itu akan ada di anggaran, pertama dia ada anggaran bencananya sendiri, yang merupakan dana cadangan yang on call oleh BNPB (Badan Nasional Penanggulangan Bencana). Kemudian anggaran di Kementerian Kehutanan sendiri, kemudian kami tambah kami akan beli 3 pesawat tahun depan untuk pesawat bom air, mungkin nanti kabinet memutuskan akankah kami melakukan rekonstruksi lahan gambut, itu kami pertimbangkan yang tentunya butuh dana besar," papar Bambang.

Dah masuk RAPBN 2016 nih,3unit lagi...ngambil yg dri jepung a to ruskie nih tan @madokafc

APBN 2016 Jokowi Rp 2.095 Triliun, Bakal Ada Anggaran Khusus


----------



## Indos

anas_nurhafidz said:


> And this in 2025
> View attachment 268029



As I remember for N-2130 The grand design is quite completed ( not yet the detail design) , during 2000 there is a request from China to buy the design but we refuse it.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pemerintah Akan Beli 4 Pesawat Beriev Be-200 




Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Udara Marsekal TNI Agus Supriatna mengungkapkan, pemerintah telah menganggarkan pembelian empat pesawat Beriev Be-200 untuk kebutuhan alat utama sistem persenjataan. Pesawat ini nantinya juga bisa digunakan untuk penyemaian garam hujan buatan di daerah yang terkena bencana asap.

"Kami sudah mengajukan itu. Dalam rencana strategis, kami akan membeli pesawat itu sebanyak empat unit. Itu sudah cukup," kata Agus seusai bertemu Wakil Presiden Jusuf Kalla di Kantor Wakil Presiden, Jakarta, Jumat (30/10/2015).

_Pemerintah Akan Beli Pesawat Beriev Be-200 untuk Kebakaran Hutan - Kompas.com Nasional_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> "Masalah kabut asap itu akan ada di anggaran, pertama dia ada anggaran bencananya sendiri, yang merupakan dana cadangan yang on call oleh BNPB (Badan Nasional Penanggulangan Bencana). Kemudian anggaran di Kementerian Kehutanan sendiri, kemudian kami tambah kami akan beli 3 pesawat tahun depan untuk pesawat bom air, mungkin nanti kabinet memutuskan akankah kami melakukan rekonstruksi lahan gambut, itu kami pertimbangkan yang tentunya butuh dana besar," papar Bambang.
> 
> Dah masuk RAPBN 2016 nih,3unit lagi...ngambil yg dri jepung a to ruskie nih tan @madokafc
> 
> APBN 2016 Jokowi Rp 2.095 Triliun, Bakal Ada Anggaran Khusus




ngambil dari dua-duanya


----------



## Nike

*Government to buy four Russian Beriev aircraft*
Jumat, 30 Oktober 2015 19:58 WIB | 374 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia will buy four Russian Beriev BE-200 aircraft for its armed forces and will also be used to conduct cloud seeding to create artificial rain to extinguish forest or land fires.

"We have submitted the proposal and included it in our strategic plan to buy four aircraft. This would be sufficient," the countrys Air Force Chief of Staff, Marshal Agus Supriatna, stated after meeting Vice President Jusuf Kalla here on Friday.

He noted that the Beriev BE-200 aircraft is ideal for conducting water bombing operations in areas affected by fires.

With additional Beriev aircraft being deployed to conduct cloud seeding operations, we would also be able to complete the operations quickly, he added.

"Many sorties are needed. An aircraft needs 20 to 30 minutes to fetch water from the sea and 15 to 17 seconds to load before flying for 30 minutes to reach a location," he explained.

To extinguish the current fires in Sumatra, the government has leased two Russian amphibious aircraft to conduct cloud seeding operations to create artificial rain.

During the government of former president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, two BE-200 aircraft had been used to conduct a similar operation for several months and were leased on a contract worth up to US$5.4 million. Indonesia has also been offered the option to buy the aircraft.

The BE-200 aircraft can scoop tons of water without the need to land by just positioning itself above the water level.

Commander of the Palembang Air Base Lieutenant Colonel MRY Fahlefie remarked that the BE-200 aircraft had landed in Palembang to take part in the aerial firefighting operations by using water from the Strait of Malacca.

"Later, the aircraft will fetch water from the Strait of Malacca, and so, it will be deployed at the Pangkal Pinang Airport," he added. (*)

Government to buy four Russian Beriev aircraft - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> ngambil dari dua-duanya



Yang dari Jepang bukannya khusus utk patmar / SAR / Disaster Relief saja? memangnya punya kemampuan angkut Aer?


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Yang dari Jepang bukannya khusus utk patmar / SAR / Disaster Relief saja? memangnya punya kemampuan angkut Aer?



dijadiin Skad komposit itu nantinya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Yang dari Jepang bukannya khusus utk patmar / SAR / Disaster Relief saja? memangnya punya kemampuan angkut Aer?



Punya bro, 15 ton kapasitas angkut airnya, klo Be200 cuma 12 ton. Cuma harganya yang jepang hampir 3x lipat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Punya bro, 15 ton kapasitas angkut airnya, klo Be200 cuma 12 ton. Cuma harganya yang jepang hampir 3x lipat.


Dipake buat bubarin unjuk rasa boleh juga kali yah hahahaha


----------



## initial_d

pr1v4t33r said:


> We are working on bigger propeller plane, not jet.


Kalau dilihat dari speknya, N 245 Mirip spek C 295 ya, dan N 270 mirip spek R 80, apa ga mubazir kalau mau diteruskan, mengingat sudah ada pesawat sejenis yg sudah kita buat (c 295) dan akan kita buat (R80)??!!
Sepertinya Pt. DI tidak pernah mendesain helikopter sendiri ya, akan sangat bagus kalau Pt.DI mau mendesain dan mengembangkan medium class helicopter


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d said:


> Kalau dilihat dari speknya, N 245 Mirip spek C 295 ya, dan N 270 mirip spek R 80, apa ga mubazir kalau mau diteruskan, mengingat sudah ada pesawat sejenis yg sudah kita buat (c 295) dan akan kita buat (R80)??!!
> 
> Sepertinya Pt. DI tidak pernah mendesain helikopter sendiri ya, akan sangat bagus kalau Pt.DI mau mendesain dan mengembangkan medium class helicopter



Untuk N245, ini pengembangan versi sipil, hampir mirip dengan pendekatan pengembangan N219, yang basic desainnya mirip NC-212. Memang sengaja dibuat dengan spek komersial agar lebih hemat bahan bakar dan lebih kompetitif untuk penerbangan komersial dalam negri atau untuk eksport regional. Kan ceritanya kita mau menguasai pasar domestik untuk kebutuhan kapal terbang perintis dan angkut penumpang (50-70).

Klo untuk R80 masih belum jelas arahnya, soalnya itu kan projectnya Ilham.


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> Klo untuk R80 masih belum jelas arahnya, soalnya itu kan projectnya Ilham.



Project yg harus dibantu secara moral (dan secara politik mempunyai magnet yang besar), jika misalkan kita melihat situasi di USA, kita bisa melihat berapa banyak misalnya yg sudah dikeluarkan pemerintah USA utk membantu research perusahaan 2 seperti Lockeed Martin dll.

Ilham sudah mengeluarkan opsi utk memberikan saham pada PT Dirgantara pada project ini. Ini yang harus di follow up. Salah satu kebaikan dari sistem pasar adalah munculnya banyak inovasi dari dunia swasta. Dlm hal industri teknologi tinggi, dunia swasta kita masih harus dibantu, terutama utk pengusaha 2 yg jiwa nasionalismenya tinggi dengan produk kelas dunia. Korea Selatan bisa menjadi salah satu rujukan dlm melihat seberapa besar pemerintah perlu membantu industri teknologi tinggi mereka. Saingan projet R-80 adlh perusahaan swasta besar di Eropa, tentunya susah utk dapat bersaing jika pemerintah tidak masuk membantu.

Pemerintah Jokowi hidup di era demokrasi dgn pemilih non-PDIP yg banyak. Kebijakan 2 saat ini akan menjadi acuan perolehan suara mereka pada 2019. Utk beberapa masalah sudah cukup mengecewakan seperti misalnya soal KPK, perlu proyek mercusuar utk dapat dukungan masyarakat dan proyek R 80 adalah program populis yg banyak pendukungnya di masyarakat kita

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> Project yg harus dibantu secara moral, jika misalkan kita melihat situasi di USA, kita bisa melihat berapa banyak misalnya yg sudah dikeluarkan pemerintah USA utk membantu research perusahaan 2 seperti Lockeed Martin dll.
> 
> Ilham sudah mengeluarkan opsi utk memberikan saham pada PT Dirgantara pada project ini. Ini yang harus di follow up. Salah satu kebaikan dari sistem pasar adalah munculnya banyak inovasi dari dunia swasta. Dlm hal industri teknologi tinggi, dunia swasta kita masih harus dibantu, terutama utk pengusaha 2 yg jiwa nasionalismenya tinggi. Korea Selatan bisa menjadi salah satu acuan dlm melihat berapa besar pemerintah perlu membantu industri teknologi tinggi mereka. Kalau melihat saingan R-80 adlh perusahaan swasta besar di Eropa, tentunya susah utk dapat bersaing jika pemerintah tidak masuk membantu.
> 
> Pemerintah Jokowi hidup di era demokrasi dgn pemilih non-PDIP yg banyak. Kebijakan 2 saat ini akan menjadi acuan perolehan suara mereka pada 2019. Utk beberapa masalah sudah cukup mengecewakan seperti misalnya soal KPK, perlu proyek mercusuar utk dapat dukungan masyarakat dan proyek R 80 adalah program populis yg banyak pendukungnya di masyarakat kita



Klo dukungan saya pikir pasti sudah diberikan, dan kedepan akan terus diberikan oleh pemerintah sesuai dengan rencana pengembangan project. Terutama moral, kita tau berkali kali Habibie ketemu Jokowi untuk meminta dukungan pemerintah. Dan sepertinya pemerintah sudah OK. Tetapi kita tidak bisa berharap dukungan pembiayaan dll, karena ini proyek swasta, sifatnya Bisnis to Bisnis, dan kita juga tau inisiatif dan lead proyek adalah dari Ilham/Habibie itu sendiri. Sehingga PTDI dan pemerintah tidak bisa campur tangan langsung dalam proyek ini.

Mereka harus bisa cari pembiayaan dan gandeng partner nasional dan internasional seperti rencana mereka, PTDI akan membantu dari segi sumber daya manusia dan permesinan untuk pembuatan pesawat R80. Pemerintah pasti akan membantu mengendorse penggunaanya untuk pasar domestik asalkan proyeknya berhasil dan lancar sampai sertifikasi.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Ready For Painting...N219
@ori uploader







View attachment 268327

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Tambahan, sebelum dibawa ke hangar painting. Overall body lebih sleek dari NC-212

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pindad Small Arms and Munnition

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesia Approves US$78.6 million Investment in S.Korean KF-X Jet Project
Source : Our Bureau

The Indonesian parliament approved a 1.07 trillion Rupiah (US$78.6 million) budget Friday for investment in South Korea's fighter jet project called KF-X.

This amount to being the first batch of funds for joint development of a new South Korean fighter jet with stealth capabilities, Indonesian and S.Korean officials said were quoted as saying in the Korean media.

The funds approved is the first of 1.7 trillion won ($1.49 billion) the Indonesian government has agreed to invest in the 8.4 trillion won project in exchange for some of the new technologies to be developed besides sharing in the prototype development.

The South Korean government will be bearing 60 percent of the total project cost with the rest set to be raised by local firms, officials from the defense procurement office of Korea told Yonnhap News. The move by the Indonesian parliament came one day after South Korea's own parliamentary subcommittee approved a 67 billion won budget for the fighter jet development program. The South Korean budget is still subject to approval by the parliament's defense committee and the parliament itself.

Following the U.S. State Department refusal to provide at least four out of 25 key technologies considered vital to the development of a fighter jet with stealth capabilities, citing International Traffic in Arms Regulations, S.Korea vowed to develop these technologies using its own R & D expertise. S.Korea plans to build 120 combat jets by 2025 for use by its own air force as well as its new partner, Indonesia.

Indonesia Approves US$78.6 million Investment in S.Korean KF-X Jet Project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Bakamla, united states coast guard explore areas of cooperation - (d)*
Kamis, 29 Oktober 2015 19:35 WIB | 910 Views




Vice Admiral Desi Albert Mamahit. (ANTARA/Saiful Bahri)

Jakarta, Oct 29 (Antara) - Chief of the Indonesia sea security agency (Bakamla) Vice Admiral Desi Albert Mamahit discussed possible areas of cooperation with United States Coast Guard Commander Admiral Paul F. Zunkunft in Washington.

According to a written press statement from Bakamla received here on Thursday, the talks were held during President Joko Widodos recent visit to the United States.

Mamahit expressed hope that cooperation with the United States Coast Guard would be realized to increase the capacity of Bakamla and its human resources.

He also spoke of the possibility of Bakamla personnel being imparted education or training in the field of sea security in the United States to improve technical capabilities in carrying out their jobs.

The chief of Bakamla and commander of the United States Coast Guard also exchanged views on the development of sea security in Southeast Asia and the Asia Pacific.

At the end of the meeting, the Bakamla chief stated that any cooperation to be built would be based on the principles of equality and legally non-binding and mutual understanding, although they would not be part of a memorandum of understanding.

Admiral Zunkunft hoped Bakamla would participate in strengthening sea security in Indonesia and Southeast Asia.

_(Reporting by Dewanto Samodro/Tz.D018/H-YH/INE/KR-BSR/F001)

Bakamla, united states coast guard explore areas of cooperation - (d) - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Indonesian Parliament Approves Initial Budget for KF-X*
Write : 2015-10-31 12:36:38 Update : 2015-10-31 15:01:17





The Indonesian parliament has approved a first batch of funds totaling some 89 billion won to be invested in jointly developing a new South Korean fighter jet.

An official at the South Korean embassy in Jakarta said Saturday that the Indonesian parliament approved the funds for the project, dubbed the KF-X.

Following the latest budget approval, the two governments and the participating aerospace companies, Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) and PT *Dirgantara Indonesia will begin negotiations to sign a project deal in early November in Jakarta.*

Indonesia plans to cover one-point-seven trillion won or some 20 percent of the KF-X development cost. 

With the first batch of funds green-lighted, Seoul's Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) believes Indonesia will approve the remaining budget in phases as well.

Under a basic agreement on the KF-X joint development signed last year, Indonesia will receive one trial fighter jet and design-related information. Its engineers will also take part in the project.

Politics/News/News/KBS World Radio

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Harkness

Photos source: PT Dirgantara Indonesia - @pt.di Instagram profile | Iconosquare

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Harkness

Photos source: PT Pindad (Persero) - @pt_pindad Instagram profile | Iconosquare

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Berkurang 3 dah, tambahin lagi donk pak

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Mako Brimob Kelapa Dua, Depok (Brimob main office)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Navy Heli, Bolcow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zero_wing

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Navy Heli, Bolcow
> View attachment 268936



Man i wish the Philippine navy maintain theirs like that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zero_wing said:


> Man i wish the Philippine navy maintain theirs like that



If i'm not mistaken, Indonesia produced our own NBO-105 helicopter (licenced) in PTDI, Bandung. We have already produced around 123 units for military and civilian purposes since 1976. So maintainance quality is top notch.



Batalyon Infanteri Mekanis 202/TM





Brimob in Action





















Sniper

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

But, in 2009 the licenced to build more NBO-105 Heli is stopped. No more licenced more than 121-123 unit.

If we want get back the licended we must build up to 20 unit, they dont give us gearbox of engine under 20 unit.

Btw, nice heli. Fast,low noise and also can carry 5 soldiers.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> But, in 2009 the licenced to build more NBO-105 Heli is stopped. No more licenced more than 121-123 unit. If we want get back the licended we must build up to 20 unit, they dont give us gearbox of engine under 20 unit. Btw, nice heli. Fast,low noise and also can carry 5 soldiers.



It won't be hard for us (PTDI, LAPAN, TNI, and other stakeholder) if we really want to commit on developing our own light helicopter. We only need $50M for N219 R&D cost, and arround $150M expected for N245 R&D fund. Developing our own light and medium helicopter is within our reach.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> It won't be hard for us (PTDI, LAPAN, TNI, and other stakeholder) if we really want to commit on developing our own light helicopter. We only need $50M for N219 R&D cost, and arround $150M expected for N245 R&D fund. Developing our own light and medium helicopter is within our reach.



You right, Why we not build with ourself light/attack helicopter or light trainer propeller aircraft? Classic

Beside it PT DI Can build/got licenced bigger than them, Heli Super puma,BELL Series,CN-235/295,N219,N245 etc

Answer is overthere.


----------



## initial_d

pr1v4t33r said:


> It won't be hard for us (PTDI, LAPAN, TNI, and other stakeholder) if we really want to commit on developing our own light helicopter. We only need $50M for N219 R&D cost, and arround $150M expected for N245 R&D fund. Developing our own light and medium helicopter is within our reach.


I think we should develop our own medium helicopter, we had the know how technologie, and i think there are alot of demand for it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

initial_d said:


> I think we should develop our own medium helicopter, we had the know how technologie, and i think there are alot of demand for it


and where is Ghandiwa Light attack project? is the project is canceled? i think we should develop indigenous hellos.... 
the main problem maybe PT DI still don't has reputation to make indigenous success product.. N 250 is not succesful an CN 235 is still joint development between Cassa and PT DI...








anas_nurhafidz said:


> You right, Why we not build with ourself light/attack helicopter or light trainer propeller aircraft? Classic
> 
> Beside it PT DI Can build/got licenced bigger than them, Heli Super puma,BELL Series,CN-235/295,N219,N245 etc
> 
> Answer is overthere.[/QU





anas_nurhafidz said:


> You right, Why we not build with ourself light/attack helicopter or light trainer propeller aircraft? Classic
> 
> Beside it PT DI Can build/got licenced bigger than them, Heli Super puma,BELL Series,CN-235/295,N219,N245 etc
> 
> Answer is overthere.


better we stop buying licences again right now.. and start to make ingenuous..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Behold! N-219! 19 Pax Light Lift Aircraft, Design & build by Lapan & PTDI, Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Indos

100 % Indonesian Engineers on the project

This is something that can create Mental Revolution, bringing spirit to All Indonesian by sending message that we can do it ......!!!!!

Translate this spirit into our career and business, and make our nation* Great*................

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> 100 % Indonesian Engineers on the project. This is something that can create Mental Revolution, bringing spirit to All Indonesian by sending message that we can do it ......!!!!! Translate this spirit into our career and business, and make our nation* Great*................



All Indonesian airline should replace their old stock twotter or harbin with N-219. Bigger, meaner, and more affordable.



Indonesian Super Tucano for Batch 3 Delivery, Spotted in Gran Canaria, Spain, 1 November 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

*3rd Batch of Super Tucano is on the way.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Behold! N-219! 19 Pax Light Lift Aircraft, Design & build by Lapan & PTDI, Indonesia
> View attachment 269135
> 
> View attachment 269136


Beautiful Airplaneeeee......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Totally 106 ship from illegal fishing destroyed in this year...well done!

1 Tahun Jadi Menteri, Susi Tenggelamkan 106 Kapal Pencuri Ikan






Indonesia sank 6 Vietnamese boats for illegal fishing

Indonesian navy sank six illegal fishing boats from Vietnam on Saturday, in Batam, Riau, according to a report of Jakarta Post on Monday.

The boats had entered Indonesian territory and were found to have exploited marine resources, said the report.

“The boats have been found guilty by the court of illegal fishing in our territory,” Jakarta Post quoted spokesperson of Indonesian Navy’s Western Fleet as saying.

It has been reported that in the first year of President Joko Widodo leadership, Indonesia sank 106 foreign boats for fishing illegally in Indonesian waters. The boats were mostly from Vietnam, the Philippines and Thailand.

Media reported 41 empty fishing boats suspected of illegal fishing, including a large Chinese ship seized in 2009, were blown up by Indonesia on May 20, 2015.

Indonesia sank 6 Vietnamese boats for illegal fishing - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## pr1v4t33r

N-219 Airframe Almost Ready for Roll out

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

pr1v4t33r said:


> N-219 Airframe Almost Ready for Roll out



tadi malam ketemu sama kakak sepupu yang di PTDI yang sama2 balik jogja buat takziah, undangan ke Jokowi sudah dikirim buat roll out tanggal 10 november besok..., progress hampir 100%.

------------


*Indonesia, India ink deal on energy cooperation, anti-terror, defense
*




_Indonesian Vice President Jusuf Kalla and his Indian counterpart Mohammad Hamid Ansari witnessed the signing of the agreement._

JAKARTA, Nov. 2 (Xinhua) -- The governments of Indonesia and India on Monday agreed to cooperate on renewable energy, counter-terrorism and defense.

Ansari said through cooperation, the target of reducing carbon emission could be achieved.

"India and Indonesia are committed to trim carbon emission respectively by 35 percent and 29 percent by 2030," Ansari said.

"We discussed the possibility to expand cooperation on defense and counter-terrorism," the Indian vice president said.

Kalla said both nations agreed to boost two-way trade.

Indonesia, India ink deal on energy cooperation, anti-terror, defense | Shanghai Daily


*US actions in South China Sea may escalate tensions — Indonesian defense minister*

The minister refers to the US decision to send guided-missile destroyer USS Lassen to patrol the 12-nautical mile zone around Subi and Mischief reefs in Spratly archipelago in the South China Sea




_US guided-missile destroyer USS Lassen_

SINGAPORE, November 3. /TASS/. The parties to the territorial dispute in the South China Sea should refrain from steps that escalate tensions, Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said on Tuesday.

Commenting on the US decision to send guided-missile destroyer USS Lassen to patrol the 12-nautical mile zone around Subi and Mischief reefs in Spratly archipelago in the South China Sea, Ryacudu said that "Indonesia wants the South China Sea territorial dispute between United States and China to be resolved peacefully without escalating the current tension" adding that the issues between the two superpowers and claimant countries can affect international trade and economy.

Asked if the freedom of navigation conducted by the United States was helpful or otherwise, Ryamizard said all parties should avoid going to areas that may bring about unwanted incidents. "This action risks further escalation of tensions in the disputed waters," he noted.

At the end of October, Chinese Vice Minister of Foreign Affairs Zhang Yesui summoned US Ambassador to Beijing Max Baucus and lodged a protest with US ship’s passage near disputed islands in the South China Sea. "Despite repeated recent statements and multiple requests by the Chinese side, US sent its military ship USS Lassen to the reefs near China’s Nansha Islands thus creating a threat to China’s sovereignty and security, as well as to security of people and infrastructure on the reefs. This is a serious provocation toward China. The Chinese side expresses strong displeasure and decisive protest to the actions of the American side," the vice minister said. He added that China’s sovereignty over the islands and surrounding waters is undisputable.

Beijing has for decades been involved in a dispute with many countries in the region over the territorial jurisdiction of a number of islands in the South China Sea, where significant reserves of hydrocarbons have been found. This refers, above all, to the Xisha archipelago (the Paracel Islands), the Nansha Islands (the Spratly Islands) and Huangyan Island. Other countries involved in the dispute are Vietnam, Brunei, Malaysia and the Philippines. As of the end of 2013, China has been engaged in large-scale hydro-engineering and construction work on the expansion and development of the territories under its control.

TASS: World - US actions in South China Sea may escalate tensions — Indonesian defense minister

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Joint Patrol, Indonesia, Malaysia, Brunei?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prima99

Indonesia News - India keen to contribute towards development of Indonesian Navy: Hamid Ansari

Indonesia News.Net Monday 2nd November, 2015

*Stressing on the importance of Maritime security, Vice-President Hamid Ansari on Monday said that India is keen to contribute towards capacity building and development of the Indonesian Navy.*

The Vice-President also said that there is tremendous potential for enhancing defence ties between India and Indonesia.

"Indonesia has played host to ships of the Indian Navy and the Indian Coast Guard on several occasions in recent years. We are also happy that Indonesian ships are making more frequent visits to the Indian ports. Our coordinated patrols between Belawan and the Andaman Islands which are going on for 13 years, have been enhanced to the level of joint exercises," Vice-President Ansari said in his address here.

"The Indian Navy and Coast Guard has a high regard for the Indonesian Navy and the new emerging Coast Guard and we hope to continue this cooperation through technical, human resource development, capacity building and contributing to the development of Indonesian capacities both physical and human," he added.

He said that India is ready to support technology transfer and joint ventures for building medium-size vessels to contribute to the Maritime Policy of Indonesia.

"We are ready to support through hydrographic surveys and institutionalized cooperation," he added.

Stating that India and Indonesia had robust trade links in the ancient period, the Vice-President said, "This trade was mutually profitable and brought prosperity and peace to the region.

"Today, as India and Indonesia stand together- two vibrant, youthful democracies with large emerging economies, time has come perhaps to reclaim our past maritime heritage and synergise the rising aspirations of our populations to strengthen and deepen our strategic relations for a new era of peace and prosperity across the Indian and Pacific oceans," he added.

The Vice-President will depart for Bali on Tuesday.

Vice President Ansari arrived here for his five-day two-nation official visit to Indonesia and Brunei on Sunday

Indonesia is the first stopover for the Vice President, who is there at the invitation of his Indonesian counterpart Jusuf Kalla.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Seal Carrier KOPASKA...
@ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

*New toys for BASARNAS*
____________________________
3 Buah Kapal negara sepanjang 40 meter dan berbahan Alumunium yang memiliki kelebihan teknisi dan non teknisi yang mampu bergerak cepat, bermanuver tinggi, olah gerak kapal yang baik dan stabilitas yang sangat dinamis yaitu KN Antareja, KN Antasena dan KN Abimanyu, resmi diluncurkan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Batch 3 Super tucano for Indonesia in Sao Jose dos Campos Airport, Brazil

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

N219

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Exocet MM-40 Block 2, Launch from MRLF 
Exo Block 3 are coming soon, KASAL said.







*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* PT. Lundin's X18 "Tank Boat" Breaks Cover *




Lundin X-18 tank boat (image : Lundin)
One of the most innovative product designs being exhibited at D&S 2015 is the X18 "Tank Boat" developed by PT. Lundin (North Sea Boats) in cooperation with Pindad and CMI Defence. Also involved in the project is OIP Sensor Systems which will be responsible for the boat's sensors suite.

John Lundin from PT Lundin explained to MT that the X18 concept builds on some of the ideas of Igor Sikorsky whose company Sikorsky Aircraft developed an Assault Support Patrol Boat prototype during the Vietnam war. Armed with a 105mm gun as well as two 20mm guns, the ASPB prototype was delivered to the US Navy in 1969, too late to see operational use in Vietnam. It was subsequently used by US special forces to train for riverine warfare until 1980 when it was withdrawn from service. Lundin said that like the US forces that were deployed in Vietnam, many countries in Asia and elsewhere are in need of better boats for riverine operations. Aimed at "filling a niche in the market", the X18 appears well suited for Indonesia's military that is confronted with defending an archipelago that consists of over 17,000 islands and which understands that most populated areas are located near the country's vast network of rivers or near the coast. It is known that the heavy Leopard 2 MBTs which Indonesia has purchased from Germany cannot deal with much of the country's terrain including its ricefields or many of its bridges. Hence, PT. Lundin's decision to develop a "tank boat" that features a turret that has "almost half the weight of traditional turrets". This is where CMI Defence from Belgium comes in.

The company's lightweight Cockerill CT-CV 105HP turret that features a 105mm gun is on the one hand capable of providing direct fire support, an essential capability needed to destroy hardened positions using HESH rounds for instance when supporting an amphibibious assault. However, the lightweight turret also enables indirect fire support up to 10 km due to the gun's elevation which can reach 42 degrees. In addition, the gun can be used to launch the Cockerill Falarick 105 anti tank guided munition which is guided by SAL and which has a range of 5 km. To be manned by a crew of four, the X18 will also typically feature a Bofors Lemur RCWS with a 7.62mm machinegun and a 30mm cannon.

To be powered by two MAN 1200 HP diesel engines driving two MJP450 waterjets, the versatile "tank boat" will also be able to accommodate 20 troops and a RIB that can be used for interdiction or insertion of forces. Alternatively, it could also be used for logistics support up river or for medevac, Lundin claims. A foil assisted catamaran design with a draught of 1 m, the X18's hull material consists mainly of infused vinylester composite. "The challenge was to develop a small boat that can cope with the recoil of a 105mm gun", Lundin said. Unlike Sikorsky's steel monohull design which Lundin says was three times as heavy, the 18 m X18 will feature a gyrostabilized gun and better protection. In an effort to save weight and improve protection at the same time, Lundin says he will opt for "integrating the materials needed for ballistic protection into the boat's structural design". Meanwhile, CMI's regional director Patrick Ledig indicated during the event in Bangkok that "the (Indonesian) MoD has indicated that it wants to join the R&D project" with potential government to government sales to countries in Asia, Africa and Latin America likely to be looked into.

(Miltech)

* Indonesia Upgrades ESM Capability *




Selex offers key benefits of SAGE : (1) Single platform highly accurate geo-location enabling accurate sensor cueing at tactically significant range, (2) rapid decision making by shortening the ‘Find Fix’ element of the F2T2EA (Find, Fix, Track, Target, Engage, Assess) Timeline, (3) Identification and categorisation of complex emitters, (4) Enhanced platform survivability through advanced Radar Warning capability, (5) Data recording for further analysis and sovereign EW database creation. (photo : M Rafi Hadytama)

Finmeccanica-Selex ES has supplied its SAGE Electronic Support Measure (ESM) for integration on Indonesian Air Force CN-235 maritime patrol aircraft (MPA).

This is the first time that the system is being installed on a fixed-wing maritime patrol aircraft. Other CN-235 operators worldwide are also veing considered by Selex ES as potential customers for the ESM system.




The first SAGE 600 system was delivered to the Indonesian Air Force a short while ago and integration of the system onto an Indonesian Air Force CN-235 aircraft is being performed by US-based prime contractor Integrated Surveillance and Defence Inc.

The modified CN-235 will be used by the Indonesian Air Force for maritime patrol mission.




The system is drawing attention in the region for its ESM capability that borders on ELINT, passively collecting emitter data from RF sources and then identifying and geo-locating any threats to an aircraft.

Prior to this, the SAGE system has been in use with the UK MoD. Selex ES will also be delivering its Helicopter Integrated Defensive Aids System (HIDAS-15) with integrated SAGE ESM for the Republic of Korea Navy's Maritime Operational Helicopter (MOH) program. As part of the programme Selex ES has delivered a training programme and developing the capabilityin country, transferring the knowledge required to allow the Republic of Korea to adapt the MOH's electronic warfare systems in response to new and developing threats.

(Defense & Security 2015 Daily News)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Turn Left! Turn Left!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

CN-235 MPA...Made By PT DI Indonesia, Hope our neighbor especially ASEAN country also use this system

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> CN-235 MPA...Made By PT DI Indonesia, Hope our neighbor especially ASEAN country also use this system



Our ASEAN neighbor already become our customer for the transport & VIP version. Brunei, Malaysia, Thailand, etc. Once the N245 ready, we can start promoting this plane for civilian transport. The market will be huge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Our ASEAN neighbor already become our customer for the transport & VIP version. Brunei, Malaysia, Thailand, etc. Once the N245 ready, we can start promoting this plane for civilan transport.


Yupz...
But i mean MPA version, Not only Medium Lift.








U forget to mention Papua New Guinea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

What missiles are being developed and produced by Indonesia ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Yupz... But i mean MPA version, Not only Medium Lift. U forget to mention Papua New Guinea



We are confident with CN235 MPA performance and reliability. Our ASEAN neighbor will order this plane if they see us adopt this plane in great number for ourselves. This confidence will bring trust to our products.



LPD & Hospital Vessels






Survey Vessel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> We are confident with CN235 MPA performance and reliability. Our ASEAN neighbor will order this plane if they see us adopt this plane in great number for ourselves. This confidence will bring trust to our products.
> 
> 
> 
> LPD & Hospital Vessels
> View attachment 269681
> 
> 
> Survey Vessel
> View attachment 269682


U right, great number make them thrust and confidence to use this system. My guess we will make 1 Squadron of this within 16 unit or more, for now we operate 4 unit in service. Next batch coming soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Southeast Asia Market Eyes BrahMos Missiles Jointly Made by Russia, India *






BUSINESS 13:47 04.11.2015 (updated 13:53 04.11.2015) 

Several Southeast Asian nations, including Thailand, Vietnam and Indonesia, have shown interest in buying Russian-Indian supersonic BrahMos cruise missiles, a spokesman for the manufacturer said Wednesday.

BANGKOK (Sputnik) — Speaking at an ongoing Defense & Security military expo in Bangkok, a spokesman for BrahMos Aerospace, a Russian-Indian joint military venture, told RIA Novosti that formal negotiations have not begun.

"Southeast Asia is a promising market for us. During this exhibition, we have been visited by several high-ranking defense ministry officials from Thailand, Malaysia, Indonesia, Vietnam, and the Philippines. We have had no official talks yet, but there is a high probability that they will become our clients in the future," the spokesman said.

BrahMos Aerospace was formed by India’s Defense Research and Development Organization and Russia’s NPO Mashinostroyenia. It produces weapons systems using Russian and Indian technology.

BrahMos, a word combining Brahmaputra and Moscow, is a short-range supersonic missile, which has been in use by the Indian Navy since 2005. The missile has a range of 180 miles and can carry a conventional warhead of up to 660 pounds.


Source: http://sputniknews.com/business/2015...-missiles.html

Indonesia to bought Boeing MSA?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Commission I lauds move to hold open military court*
Kamis, 5 November 2015 17:58 WIB | 462 Views




Indonesian Armed Forces Chief, General Gatot Nurmantyo (left), posed with his predecessor, General Moeldoko (right), in Indonesian Presidential Palace, Friday (25/7). (ANTARA FOTO/Andika Wahyu)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Chairman of Commission I, Mahfudz Siddiq, has lauded a recent order directing that open trials be held for incidents involving military personnel, officers and civilians.

"The order is right. The military court law can impose severe penalties on perpetrators of violations in the ranks of the military," Siddiq said on Thursday. 

According to him, if the judicial process can be carried out transparently, it will satisfy the need for justice in society.

"In the military, guns can only be used by personnel on duty and during operations. The rule must be enforced consistently," the lawmaker said.

The incident has shown omissions in the supervision of soldiers.

He pointed out that the law on military discipline should strengthen supervision within the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI), in this case is Indonesian Army (TNI AD).

"The law must be enforced because such violations are considered a serious offense," he said.

In addition, the legislator said the complexity of life can increase the stress level of personnel.

"The increase in stress should be a concern of the TNI to anticipate similar incidents in the future," he said.

Earlier, Indonesian Armed Forces Chief, General Gatot Nurmantyo, had tendered an apology on Wednesday for a shooting incident that took place on Tuesday afternoon, which had resulted in the death of a civilian motorist in Cibinong, West Java.

"As the TNI commander, I apologize for the fatal shooting in which a member of my force was involved. This must not recur," he informed journalists at the State Palace when questioned about the incident in which 40-year-old Marsim alias Japra was killed.

Nurmantyo said he had ordered the military police to conduct an investigation to thoroughly probe this case and to court martial the military personnel involved in the criminal act against the civilian. The investigation process should be open and transparent to the public.

Thus, the people can directly witness the trial process, so that they will know the verdict reached by the panel of judges, he pointed out.

The general also confirmed that the army personnel, who shot dead the civilian in Cibinong, Bogor District, West Java Province, on Tuesday afternoon, would be dismissed from the TNI.

According to local media reports, the suspect, identified as Second Sergeant Yoyok Hadi, had shot Marsim after the motorbike he was riding was said to have scrapped Hadi's car on Mayor Oking Road in front of the Ciriung fuel station.

Commission I lauds move to hold open military court - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

madokafc said:


> Indonesia to bought Boeing MSA?
> 
> View attachment 269701











*Uji Coba Boeing MSA untuk Pantau Perairan Indonesia*
Metrotvnews.com, Jakarta: Menko bidang Maritim dan Sumber Daya Rizal Ramli bersama Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan Susi Pudjiastuti melakukan uji coba terbang dengan pesawat Boeing Maritime Surveillance Aircraft (MSA) N614BA di Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, Rabu (4/11/2015). Pesawat tersebut akan melakukan uji terbang untuk memantau perairan laut Indonesia. ANTARA/M Agung Rajasa

Uji Coba Boeing MSA untuk Pantau Perairan Indonesia


----------



## MarveL

_Sri Lanka Infantry Division Commander's Major General KC Gunawardena visit Garuda Contingent's Post. The arrival of Sri Lankan General and his entourage were welcomed by Dansatgas Indobatt contingent Garuda XXIII-I / Unifil Lt Col Andrew Nana Dwi Prasetyo, SIP, at UN Headquarters Indobatt Posn 7-1 Adshit Al-Qusayr, south Lebanon, on Saturday (31.10.2015 ).





Salute (IDAF No.3 Squadron)





Super Puma 6th Squad





Maneuver





Busy at Workshop

@jeffprananda_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

i just realize this thread has been reaching more than *1.000.000 views*......


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

N2130 Project...What if


----------



## faries

wait for the time when that dream comes true...insyaAllah... 

just hope the regeneration process of PT DI's engineer succesful so in the long term many project can be made by PT DI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Police Densus 88 AT operator ready for air insertion

photo credit : SW04

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Combat Exercise, Pasmar-1, Pasuruan




















Rejoice! Draft of Presidential Decree for Submarine Production Plan
We will build 12 Submarines until 2029

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

3rd Batch of super tucano is on it's way...
Gran Canaria (- Las Palmas / *****) (LPA / GCLP) - Spain 
by: Bartolomé Fernández

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Man behind the guns*
The Jakarta Post | Archipelago | Fri, October 30 2015, 3:12 PM






An officer displays various weapons at Aceh Police headquarters in Banda Aceh on Thursday. Many of the weapons were seized from a group allegedly led by Din Minim, a former fighter of the Aceh Free movement, apparently disappointed with the current Aceh administration.(JP/Hotli Simanjuntak)
- See more at: Man behind the guns | The Jakarta Post






*PRAJURIT BATALYON HOWITZER-1 MARINIR LATIHAN KORBANTEM*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

faries said:


> wait for the time when that dream comes true...insyaAllah...
> 
> just hope the regeneration process of PT DI's engineer succesful so in the long term many project can be made by PT DI


i think better PT DI do not compete with turbofan engine plane since there are already a lot of competition like China, Japan, Brazil and Canada also developing turbofan. Indonesia should focus on developing the turboprop aircraft getting bigger and bigger ... turboprop market has only a some players, maybe only CASA and ATR turbo-prop (CMIIW) .. hope that PT DI can build big turboprop aircraft like this


----------



## faries

Mantan KSAL: Minimal Indonesia Punya 18 Kapal Selam
Sucipto
Kamis, 17 September 2015 − 16:43 WIB

JAKARTA - Mantan Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana TNI Purnawirawan Bernard Kent Sondakh mengatakan untuk memperkuat pertahanan laut, Indonesia harus memiliki 18 kapal selam.

Menurut Kent, strategi pertahanan Indonesia memang harus punya kapal selam untuk menjaga alur kepulauan Indonesia. Setiap alur kepulauan, kata dia, minimal dikawal oleh dua kapal selam.

"Kalau kita lihat pola operasi AL yang menggunakan 1/3 kekuatan operasi, 1/3 kekuatan perbaikan dan 1/3 kekuatan pelatihan maka kita memang harus punya 18 kapal selam," tutur Kent di Kantor Institute for Maritime Studies, Jakarta, Kamis (17/9/2015)

Dengan demikian, menurut dia, akan ada enam kapal selam yang berada dipangkalan untuk perbaikan atau perawatan, kemudian enam kapal selam untuk latihan dan enam kapal selam operasi. 

"Harusnya kita sudah lama punya kapal selam begitu. Apalagi, kita punya 5,8 juta meter persegi luas laut kita, kapal selam merupakan senjata strategis dan memiliki deterrence (daya tangkal)," katanya.

Menurut Kent, dalam pengadaan alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) diperlukan berbagai pertimbangan, antara lain bagaimana hubungan diplomatik bilateral, kemudian bagaimana neraca perdagangan dengan negara pemasok dan pengalaman sejarah.

Kemudian, apa kepentingan strategi Indonesia. "Ini penting, terutama soal embargo, jangan sampai orang yang pernah mengembargo kita, tapi kita masih beli ke situ lagi," katanya. 

source: Mantan KSAL: Minimal Indonesia Punya 18 Kapal Selam

Indonesia need at least 18 subs...


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesian Army Heli...NBell 412 With Flir.
@erliansyah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*President to lead Heroes` Day ceremony in Surabaya*
Jumat, 6 November 2015 19:19 WIB | 161 Views

Surabaya, East Java (ANTAR5A News) - East Java governor Soekarwo confirmed here on Friday that President Joko Widodo would lead the Heroes Day ceremony to be held in Surabaya on November 10.

"The venue will be the Heroes Monument, erected to commemorate the November 10, 1945 battle," he told newsmen at his office.

He hailed the Presidents readiness to lead the ceremony as the right decision and one that the people in East Java province had been awaiting for long, especially the people in Surabaya, which is now the provinces capital.

"It will be the first time for the countrys President to lead the ceremony in Surabaya. Thank God, the central government has approved (the holding of the ceremony here) and we appreciate it very much," he said.

The flag-raising ceremony is scheduled for 8am and will be attended by the cabinet ministers.

On the occasion, President Joko Widodo and First Lady Iriana are also scheduled to extend a token of appreciation to 102 pioneering heroes and 100 war veterans.

The Indonesian Veterans Legion (LVRI) has welcomed President Joko Widodos plans to be present at the ceremony.

"Surabaya is the site of the November 10, 1945 battle and that is why the city is called Heroes City. We think it is appropriate for the ceremony to be led by the countrys leader," head of LVRI Surabaya chapter Hartoyik said.

Heroes Day ceremony has never been held in Surabaya, which is the original site of the battle, later commemorated as the National Heroes Day.

"Although a ceremony has always been held in Surabaya but no national ceremony has ever been centered here. The national ceremony has so far always been led by the President in the capital city Jakarta even though the battle had happened in this city," Hartoyik, a veteran and also an eye-witness of the battle, said.(*)

President to lead Heroes` Day ceremony in Surabaya - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*General Gatot`s apology yet to demonstrate military`s commitment: NGO*
Jumat, 6 November 2015 19:45 WIB | 232 Views




Hendardi. (ANTARA/Teresia May)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - General Gatot Nurmantyos apology over a shooting incident had yet to demonstrate the militarys commitment to transparently and fairly solve cases of common crimes by its personnel, Setara Institute Chairman Hendardi stated.

"The main problem is not about open trials to be held for incidents involving military personnel, officers, and civilians. However, it is rather the denial of the principle of equality before the law," Hendardi clarified here on Friday.

Earlier, Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) Chief General Nurmantyo had tendered an apology on Wednesday for a shooting incident that took place on Tuesday afternoon, which had resulted in the death of a civilian motorist in Cibinong, West Java.

"As the TNI commander, I apologize for the fatal shooting in which a member of my force was involved. This must not recur," he informed journalists at the State Palace when questioned about the incident in which 40-year-old Marsim alias Japra was killed.

Nurmantyo said he had ordered the military police to conduct an investigation to thoroughly probe the case and to court martial military personnel involved in the criminal act against the civilian. The investigation process should be open and transparent to the public.

Hendardi stated that maintaining military courts to prosecute military personnel, who committed common crimes, was a violation of the constitution.

"The military law is not to prosecute military personnel who commit common crimes," the NGO chairman said.

Hendardi remarked that the government and the House of Representatives must make a legal breakthrough, while waiting for the legislative process in the House.

Earlier, Chairman of Commission I Mahfudz Siddiq had lauded a recent order directing open trials to be held for incidents involving military personnel, officers, and civilians.

"The order is right. The military court law can impose severe penalties on perpetrators of violations in the ranks of the military," Siddiq affirmed on Thursday.

According to Siddiq, if the judicial process can be carried out transparently, it will fulfill the need for justice in society. 

"In the military, guns can only be used by personnel on duty and during operations. The rule must be enforced consistently," the lawmaker emphasized.

The incident has exposed lapses in the supervision of soldiers.

Siddiq pointed out that the law on military discipline should strengthen supervision within the TNI. 

"The law must be enforced as such violations are considered a serious offense," he pointed out.

In addition, the legislator remarked that the complexities of life can increase the stress levels in personnel.

"The increase in stress levels in personnel should be a concern for the TNI to anticipate similar incidents in future," he added.
(Uu.A063/KR-BSR/F001)

General Gatot`s apology yet to demonstrate military`s commitment: NGO - ANTARA News


----------



## Indos

The commander ( the one with the face) is one of Indonesian pilots who have the experience having a dog fight with 5 USA F 18 during Bush jr administration in Bawean island sky. 2 Indonesian F 16 ( 4 pilots) vs 5 USA F 18. Not only able to unlock his plane from the USA F 18 radar but he also can fight as a team with other Indonesian F-16 during that moment. 

The lowest point in term of relation with USA. Actually, during the dog fight we are still under military embargo as well but still manage to have at least 2 operational F-16 during years of embargo. 








Zarvan said:


> What missiles are being developed and produced by Indonesia ?









Still learn the guidance system though until now...........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> The commander ( the one with the face) is one of Indonesian pilots who have the experience having a dog fight with 5 USA F 18 during Bush jr administration in Bawean island sky. 2 Indonesian F 16 ( 4 pilots) vs 5 USA F 18. Not only able to unlock his plane from the USA F 18 radar but he also can fight as a team with other Indonesian F-16 during that moment.
> 
> The lowest point in term of relation with USA. Actually, during the dog fight we are still under military embargo as well but still manage to have at least 2 operational F-16 during years of embargo.
> 
> View attachment 269954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still learn the guidance system though until now...........


When on earth did that happened ?


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> When on earth did that happened ?



From 2003 news,

The actual dog fight is quite long with jamming and locking to each other, and 2 Indonesian F 16 split with each of them fight 2-3 USA F 18.

Another incident is between Indonesian Hawk with Australian F-18 ( 2 ) in which we can lock them first but never shoot since the shooting order is not given.

Both of the incident was caused by East Timor Independence sentiment (lowest relation with almost all Western nations), in which for Australian case it is a direct cause but for USA is not direct. 

*Air Force threatens 'sanctions' *
*against U.S. intruders *
*The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Sat, July 05 2003, 4:07 PM


Tiarma Siboro, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta
*
The Indonesian Air Force plans to seek clarification from the U.S. government regarding the alleged unauthorized entry of five F-18 Hornet jets into the country's airspace over the Java Sea.

National Air Defense commander Rear Marshall Wresniwiro said on Friday that the Indonesian Air Force was coordinating with the Ministry of Foreign Affairs and the U.S. Embassy in Jakarta to investigate the incident.

Wresniwiro said the investigation was aimed at determining if the aircraft had obtained clearance from the Indonesian authorities.

He warned that the Air Force would take whatever action was necessary, or even impose ""sanctions"", should the investigation find that the U.S. aircraft had violated Indonesian airspace. He declined to specify what form such ""sanctions"" might take.

The incident occurred when five U.S. F-18 jets performed maneuvers for more than two hours over Bawean island in the Java Sea.

The Air Force then deployed F-16 fighters to intercept the five U.S. jets.

During the interception, the Indonesian pilots tried to contact the F-18s pilots, who initially refused to break radio silence.

""Both sides were close to firing on each other before the F-18 pilots responded by saying that they were from the U.S. Navy,"" Wresniwiro told a press conference at air defense command headquarters in East Jakarta.

The Air Force said that the presence of the Hornets was detected by radar at Surabaya's Juanda air force base.

However, Wresniwiro admitted that a U.S. naval officer had told the Indonesian Air Force that ""they had secured permission to enter Indonesian airspace while escorting a U.S. aircraft carrier, two frigates and a tanker.""

Wresniwiro said that ""the request had arrived too late at air defense command.""

""There are rules for obtaining permission for foreign aircraft and warships to enter Indonesian territory as they have to ask permission from the Indonesian Military's Strategic Intelligence Agency (Bais), Indonesian Military Headquarters, the Ministry of Foreign Affairs and air defense headquarters.

""Therefore, such requests have to be made months before they arrive here,"" he said.

Asked whether the U.S. Navy had clarified the intended destination of its vessels, Wresniwiro simply said: ""They are traveling to the eastern zone.""

Speculation has been rife that the planes were on their way to Iraq.

Wresniwiro said that the Indonesian Air Force had ordered the planes to land on Lombok island, West Nusa Tenggara. However, no information was forthcoming on whether this order was obeyed.

""Based on our maritime law, both foreign warships and aircraft entering our territory may face sanctions, ranging from being observed or expelled, or even being prosecuted under Indonesian law,"" he said.

The Ministry of Foreign Affairs has yet to comment on the incident, saying it was still seeking clarification on the issue.

A U.S. embassy spokesman told Agence France-Presse that he would seek more information about the report.

- See more at: Air Force threatens 'sanctions' against U.S. intruders | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> From 2003 news,
> 
> The actual dog fight is quite long with jamming and locking to each other, and 2 Indonesian F 16 split with each of them fight 2-3 USA F 18.
> 
> Another incident is between Indonesian Hawk with Australian F-18 ( 2 ) in which we can lock them first but never shoot since the shooting order is not given.
> 
> Both of the incident was caused by East Timor Independence (lowest relation with almost all Western nations)
> 
> *Air Force threatens 'sanctions' *
> *against U.S. intruders *
> *The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Sat, July 05 2003, 4:07 PM
> 
> 
> Tiarma Siboro, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta
> *
> The Indonesian Air Force plans to seek clarification from the U.S. government regarding the alleged unauthorized entry of five F-18 Hornet jets into the country's airspace over the Java Sea.
> 
> National Air Defense commander Rear Marshall Wresniwiro said on Friday that the Indonesian Air Force was coordinating with the Ministry of Foreign Affairs and the U.S. Embassy in Jakarta to investigate the incident.
> 
> Wresniwiro said the investigation was aimed at determining if the aircraft had obtained clearance from the Indonesian authorities.
> 
> He warned that the Air Force would take whatever action was necessary, or even impose ""sanctions"", should the investigation find that the U.S. aircraft had violated Indonesian airspace. He declined to specify what form such ""sanctions"" might take.
> 
> The incident occurred when five U.S. F-18 jets performed maneuvers for more than two hours over Bawean island in the Java Sea.
> 
> The Air Force then deployed F-16 fighters to intercept the five U.S. jets.
> 
> During the interception, the Indonesian pilots tried to contact the F-18s pilots, who initially refused to break radio silence.
> 
> ""Both sides were close to firing on each other before the F-18 pilots responded by saying that they were from the U.S. Navy,"" Wresniwiro told a press conference at air defense command headquarters in East Jakarta.
> 
> The Air Force said that the presence of the Hornets was detected by radar at Surabaya's Juanda air force base.
> 
> However, Wresniwiro admitted that a U.S. naval officer had told the Indonesian Air Force that ""they had secured permission to enter Indonesian airspace while escorting a U.S. aircraft carrier, two frigates and a tanker.""
> 
> Wresniwiro said that ""the request had arrived too late at air defense command.""
> 
> ""There are rules for obtaining permission for foreign aircraft and warships to enter Indonesian territory as they have to ask permission from the Indonesian Military's Strategic Intelligence Agency (Bais), Indonesian Military Headquarters, the Ministry of Foreign Affairs and air defense headquarters.
> 
> ""Therefore, such requests have to be made months before they arrive here,"" he said.
> 
> Asked whether the U.S. Navy had clarified the intended destination of its vessels, Wresniwiro simply said: ""They are traveling to the eastern zone.""
> 
> Speculation has been rife that the planes were on their way to Iraq.
> 
> Wresniwiro said that the Indonesian Air Force had ordered the planes to land on Lombok island, West Nusa Tenggara. However, no information was forthcoming on whether this order was obeyed.
> 
> ""Based on our maritime law, both foreign warships and aircraft entering our territory may face sanctions, ranging from being observed or expelled, or even being prosecuted under Indonesian law,"" he said.
> 
> The Ministry of Foreign Affairs has yet to comment on the incident, saying it was still seeking clarification on the issue.
> 
> A U.S. embassy spokesman told Agence France-Presse that he would seek more information about the report.
> 
> - See more at: Air Force threatens 'sanctions' against U.S. intruders | The Jakarta Post


Well after reading this news I am more pissed of on your leader ship. These incidents should be enough to open eyes. Indonesia needs far bigger Air Force but they are still not doing much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Well after reading this news I am more pissed of on your leader ship. These incidents should be enough to open eyes. Indonesia needs far bigger Air Force but they are still not doing much.



bread or butter dilema, and we are doing good with butter and made US came back as our friend once more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

The 330th Para Raider battalion, 17th Airborne Brigade / Kostrad.
All Aspect Assault Unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*More Powers for the TNI?*
WEDNESDAY, 04 NOVEMBER, 2015 | 22:22 WIB





The National Army of Indonesia. Image: Getty Images


*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- The draft presidential regulation that would extend the powers of the Indonesian Military (TNI) is a dangerous step backwards. The document being discussed by the defense ministry and TNI headquarters clearly intends to restore the TNI's role in maintaining public order and security, which is now the job of the police.

If this proposal moves forward, it will be a betrayal of the reform movement. In 1998, the TNI's dual function as defender of the nation's sovereignty and holder of the authority to preserve order came to an end. Today, the military deals with threats to national sovereignty, while the police deal with disturbances and crimes in the civilian sphere.

It is highly regrettable that articles in the draft regulation to expand the authority of the TNI provide a legal basis for the TNI to be involved in non-military threats, such as operations to stop smuggling or to eradicate illegal drugs. Law No. 3/2002 on National Defense states that the TNI is the defense apparatus of the state. But articles 4, 5 and 6 in the draft presidential regulation proposing the TNI's new role, the military would no longer be simply the state's defense apparatus, it will also play a role in internal security.

The addition of the word "security" in the draft is vague and the meaning unclear. Most likely, the additional clause is intended to provide the TNI with the legitimacy to carry out additional non-police duties. It seeks to empower the military not just to deal with crimes such as smuggling or drug dealing, but also with managing demonstrations by students, laborers, farmers, just like in the past. During the New Order era, the TNI took part in resolving the Kedung Ombo Reservoir protests, the murder of labor activist Marsinah and the Badega Garut land case, using the 'rifle butt' approach.

The expansion of the military's role outside the combat arena would clearly be a step backward. Its functional role as the state's defense apparatus would be undermined, making it much less efficient than the armies of neighboring countries. The military's skills would be compromised by having to deal with the 'additional activities'.

Instead, the defense ministry should pay more attention to developing the professionalism of combat personnel and upgrading their equipment. The 'no day without training' program, in line with the slogan of Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu when he was Army chief of staff, should be a priority. The TNI could conduct training with friendly nations. Furthermore, military personnel need to study the 'wars of the future', which will no longer depend on human-based defense. The TNI's most important job is to realize the principle of si vis pacem, para bellum - to attain peace, be prepared for war.

Improvements to the professionalism of its personnel should be higher priority than, for example, the national defense program, recently launched by the defense ministry. Besides being open to interpretation as a militarization of civil society, the national defense program would reduce scarce available funds to fight poverty and unemployment or other social programs.

Surprisingly, how this anachronistic proposal went past all the usual hurdles to end up so effortlessly on President Joko Widodo's desk is a big question. Legally, the draft presidential regulation may be problematic because it contradicts Law No. 3/2002. Jokowi must not go ahead with this regulation to expand the TNI's authority. Indonesia must not go back to the era of Praetorian Rome, some 2,000 years back, when the army was the state's defense apparatus, its police force and ultimately, its political power. *(*)

More Powers for the TNI? | Comentary | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal*










_Rescue










TMC (Skadron Udara 2) - Weather Modification Technology

@JeffP

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

One finger can cut a steel, it is our martial art (Pencak Silat), Merpati Putih, a branch of Pencak Silat martial art that is widely used to train our military beside other martial art like Karate, Judo, etc


----------



## pr1v4t33r

otot kawat balung wesi


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> otot kawat balung wesi



Foreigner should watch our soldier who can cut a steel using his one finger.......... 

Kopassus (Indonesia Army Special Force) demonstration, using Pencak Silat Martial Art (Merpati Putih)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Paskhas 468 Commando Battalion carry out Technical Rappelling Drill exercises in Manuhua Air Force Base.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Ground attack ops...
@ori

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Check check, 8807 8808 8805 where are u?




Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Pasukan pengurai Massa (Raimas) Sabhara Polri
@raafli


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Indonesia <3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

KediKesenFare said:


> Indonesia <3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

FPU Unamid...Indonesian Police
@ori

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Some freestyle action during spare time
---------------------------------------
Indonesian Air Force C-130 Hercules pilot of the 31st Transporter Sqn
photo credit : dolfooooooooooooo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CountStrike

Breaking News.. Deal Su--35

Indonesia Telah Putuskan Pembelian Pesawat Tempur Su-35 | RBTH Indonesia

"Ростех": Индонезия приняла решение о закупке истребителей Су-35 | РИА Новости

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CountStrike said:


> Breaking News.. Deal Su--35
> 
> Indonesia Telah Putuskan Pembelian Pesawat Tempur Su-35 | RBTH Indonesia
> "Ростех": Индонезия приняла решение о закупке истребителей Су-35 | РИА Новости



Mudah mudahan betul beritanya, dari kemaren ceritanya maju mundur terus.. Cepet-cepet tandatangan kontrak deh, biar lega. Jadinya berapa unit nih, 32?

Yang penting TOTnya harus dapet.


----------



## monitor

* Indonesia Upgrades ESM Capability *













Selex offers key benefits of SAGE : (1) Single platform highly accurate geo-location enabling accurate sensor cueing at tactically significant range, (2) rapid decision making by shortening the ‘Find Fix’ element of the F2T2EA (Find, Fix, Track, Target, Engage, Assess) Timeline, (3) Identification and categorisation of complex emitters, (4) Enhanced platform survivability through advanced Radar Warning capability, (5) Data recording for further analysis and sovereign EW database creation. (photo : M Rafi Hadytama)

Finmeccanica-Selex ES has supplied its SAGE Electronic Support Measure (ESM) for integration on Indonesian Air Force CN-235 maritime patrol aircraft (MPA).

This is the first time that the system is being installed on a fixed-wing maritime patrol aircraft. Other CN-235 operators worldwide are also veing considered by Selex ES as potential customers for the ESM system.The first SAGE 600 system was delivered to the Indonesian Air Force a short while ago and integration of the system onto an Indonesian Air Force CN-235 aircraft is being performed by US-based prime contractor Integrated Surveillance and Defence Inc.


The modified CN-235 will be used by the Indonesian Air Force for maritime patrol mission.The system is drawing attention in the region for its ESM capability that borders on ELINT, passively collecting emitter data from RF sources and then identifying and geo-locating any threats to an aircraft.

Prior to this, the SAGE system has been in use with the UK MoD. Selex ES will also be delivering its Helicopter Integrated Defensive Aids System (HIDAS-15) with integrated SAGE ESM for the Republic of Korea Navy's Maritime Operational Helicopter (MOH) program. As part of the programme Selex ES has delivered a training programme and developing the capabilityin country, transferring the knowledge required to allow the Republic of Korea to adapt the MOH's electronic warfare systems in response to new and developing threats.
You might also like:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Mudah mudahan betul beritanya, dari kemaren ceritanya maju mundur terus.. Cepet-cepet tandatangan kontrak deh, biar lega. Jadinya berapa unit nih, 32?
> 
> Yang penting TOTnya harus dapet.


i dont know the number of aircraft will be purchase.. same with you, i hope 32..  but i think it is not important..Transfer Technology is important to support ourIF-X program.. hehe


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CountStrike said:


> i dont know the number of aircraft will be purchase.. same with you, i hope 32..  but i think it is not important..Transfer Technology is important to support ourIF-X program.. hehe



How many SU-35 that we purchase could be determinant factor to get Transfer of Technology plus development of service facilities in Indonesia. 32 is a good number, not shabby at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

FPU Unit from Indonesian Police
@ori

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

7 Warships Deployed to Natuna







New, 60 meter Patrol Vessel for Customs


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesian Navy Warship KRI Oswald Siahaan (OWA) 354 Firing Yakhont Missile.


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

First State Visit from Italian President Since 1949









SIGMA Light Frigate Under Construction





2 Sukhoi Jet Intercept Cessna Caravan Flown by US Soldier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Repost with Hires...Marine Corps. with vest and new helmet they look better now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*PT Dirgantara Indonesia Looks to Finalise IF-X Workshare*


*The some differences between IF-X and KF-X are : drag chute for landing, refuelling probe, and external drop tank* .Indonesian Airframer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) is still working towards the finalisation of its workshrae for the IF-X generation stealth multirole fighter. The airframer will work with South Korea's Defence Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) to deliver the IF-X combat aircraft to the Indonesian Air Force. IF-X is the name given to the Indonesian version of the Korean KF-X, 4.5 generation stealth multi-role fighter.
Ade Yuyu Wahyuana, VP Business Development & Marketing at Persero, told Daily News, "Discussions are contihuing in Jakarta on the 30% workshare and the workshare agreement is yet to be signed with DAPA." " We are looking at two big jobs, the engineering work package and aircraft manufacturing for the KF-X." Importantl, Ade says, "We don't intend to be a fighter manufacturer. We will look at translating the technology we obtain from this program for our commercial aircfat programs. The first priority for the company is to look to how best it can fulfil the operational requirements of the Indonesian Air Force (IAF) for the IF-X.





KF-X fighter (photo : Defense Studies)
"There will be some differences between the Korean KF-X and our IF-X and we looking at how to comply with these requirements," says Ade. The important changes being planned for the IF-X as compared to the Korean KF-X are; Drag Chute for Landing, Finalising of Refuelling Probe Configuration (hose and drogue or receptacle) and carriage of an external Drop tank for increased range.
The KF-X and IF-X 4.5 generation stealth fighter be available in both single and tandem seating cockpit configuration. It will feature advanced aerodynamic design and stealth features such as integrated chine and faceted fuselage, caret shape ramp intake and a diamond Shape Wing. It will be fitted with next-generation AESA radar and avionics. Weapons carriage capability will be significant as a result of 10 Hard Points and a 16,000 lb (4,400 kg) store capability, It will have four semi-conformal hard points for AMRAAM.

DEFENSE STUDIES: PT Dirgantara Indonesia Looks to Finalise IF-X Workshare

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> First State Visit from Italian President Since 1949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIGMA Light Frigate Under Construction
> View attachment 270577
> 
> 
> 2 Sukhoi Jet Intercept Cessna Caravan Flown by US Soldier


Another black flight! my question, is the pilot didn't know that he fly in our territorial or just act a fo*l ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CountStrike said:


> We don't intend to be a fighter manufacturer. We will look at translating the technology we obtain from this program for our commercial aircraft programs.



Interesting




anas_nurhafidz said:


> Another black flight! my question, is the pilot didn't know that he fly in our territorial or just act a fo*l ?



I don't know, but he intent to fly from Philippines to Malaysia. Which of course if we take a look at this map, he doesn't need to get into Indonesian territory.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but he intent to fly from Philippines to Malaysia. Which of course if we take a look at this map, he doesn't need to get into Indonesian territory.


Bro, We intercept them in tarakan AFB 

“Peristiwa terjadi jam 14.28
WITA. Ada pesawat asing
tertangkap radar melintas
wilayah Indonesia di Tarakan
tanpa izin,” kata Kepala Dinas
Penerangan TNI AU Marsekal Pertama Dwi Badarmanto
kepada CNN Indonesia.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Great Number!




“Indonesia actually needs 33 NC212 and 21 CN235 MPA aircraft to control its territory,” he said.

Garuda Militer: Indonesian Navy Operates Its First CN235 MPA Aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

It is wrong to say that PT DI is not pursuing a goal to be a fighter manufacturer because as we are going bigger economically inshaAllah so the needs to have large quantity of fighter is always in the mind of our military and poitical leaders.

Seems to me that this person get brainwashed by Mr Habibie opinion regarding the future of PT DI. The demand will be big in the future and we are in the hot region now with the possibility to be always hot in decades and decades from now.

KFX is also likely going to be developed further as the plan suggested, just like Sukhoi family. So the potency of profiting by being a fighter manufacturer is so big. On the next stage development, South Korea will likely to see us as the best partner they can get as well. Beside that, our bargaining power will likely to increase if KFX project becomes successful since our team contribution is not small on the design development. It is due to the Indonesian side who finally managed to convince that the aircraft take-off weight of should be 50,000 pounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Bro, We intercept them in tarakan AFB



Looks like he wanna take a short cut crossing our territory, fortunately we have new air force base there in tarakan (near ambalat).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Bro, We intercept them in tarakan AFB
> 
> “Peristiwa terjadi jam 14.28
> WITA. Ada pesawat asing
> tertangkap radar melintas
> wilayah Indonesia di Tarakan
> tanpa izin,” kata Kepala Dinas
> Penerangan TNI AU Marsekal Pertama Dwi Badarmanto
> kepada CNN Indonesia.



The terms "Coincidence" does not exist in the intelligence world - i hope our Intelligence agency take a visit to interview the detained US Lt. Colonel before we deport him back to US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Looks like he wanna take a short cut crossing our territory, fortunately we have new air force base there in tarakan (near ambalat).


Like i said before bro, "There is no Coincidence" in intelligence world, all must be considered seriously he may doing it deliberately to test how long our interceptor can react. He knows the penalty is only paying some fees and he will be deported back to US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BMP-3F, Ganti Camo Lagi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Like i said before bro, "There is no Coincidence" in intelligence world, all must be considered seriously he may doing it deliberately to test how long our interceptor can react. He knows the penalty is only paying some fees and he will be deported back to US.



If he is an Australian so it is understandable but if he is US citizen so I dont know why USA wants to test our defense system...?

The fine should be raised as well, too cheap, I also dont know why it should be Sukhoi that do that, it is cheaper using F 16 / Hawk / T-50

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Like i said before bro, "There is no Coincidence" in intelligence world, all must be considered seriously he may doing it deliberately to test how long our interceptor can react. He knows the penalty is only paying some fees and he will be deported back to US.



He maybe wanna test our reaction time, while our Air Force wanna push through SU-35 deal by showing off Sukhoi Fighter Jets prowess every single time this kind of incident happen. Their motive kinda complement each other well


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indos said:


> If he is an Australian so it is understandable but if he is US citizen so I dont know why USA wants to test our defense system...?
> 
> The fine should be raised as well, too cheap, I also dont know why it should be Sukhoi that do that, it is cheaper using F 16 / Hawk / T-50


That triangle between Southern Philippines - Sabah Malaysia and Sulawesi has been a key for weapon and terrorist transfer routes (Mindanao - Poso) we cant close our eyes that CIA might playing a role in supporting / creating Abu Sayyaf group, while Nur Misuari group is more nationalistic view choosing peaceful autonomy, Abu Sayyaf is more "internationalistic" vowing their allegiance to ISIS caliphate. Anyone behind ISIS would love to have a terrorist breeding /training ground there. Well that only one aspect other than hundreds of possibilities. Of course is not Australian since their "domain" is eastern Indonesia especially Papua.

Learning from history right before Israel conduct their legendary rescue mission to Entebbe airport in Uganda, they still have missing intelligence of the latest photo of the airport so they send a mossad agent in a cessna pretending as civilians pilot having an engine failures and tell the airport he will make circular flight in order to emergency landing, but what he did is taking 360 angle photo all around terminal and then reported that his engine is ok and he can continue his flight without having to land. The Uganda soldier take that as just normal "coincidence" like "this is thing is a common thing" "engine failures happen" and didnt take action. Few days later they pay the price of their lack of alert and awareness.

It may sounds paranoid but counter-intelligence cannot work with "presumed innocent" dogma - everything is a threat and guilty before proved innocent. That how its should work.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

Don't be fooled, true friend never exist....be aware of every scenario #conspiracytheory


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Helicopter Division at PT DI Bandung...


----------



## Indos

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> That triangle between Southern Philippines - Sabah Malaysia and Sulawesi has been a key for weapon and terrorist transfer routes (Mindanao - Poso) we cant close our eyes that CIA might playing a role in supporting / creating Abu Sayyaf group, while Nur Misuari group is more nationalistic view choosing peaceful autonomy, Abu Sayyaf is more "internationalistic" vowing their allegiance to ISIS caliphate. Anyone behind ISIS would love to have a terrorist breeding /training ground there. Well that only one aspect other than hundreds of possibilities. Of course is not Australian since their "domain" is eastern Indonesia especially Papua.
> 
> Learning from history right before Israel conduct their legendary rescue mission to Entebbe airport in Uganda, they still have missing intelligence of the latest photo of the airport so they send a mossad agent in a cessna pretending as civilians pilot having an engine failures and tell the airport he will make circular flight in order to emergency landing, but what he did is taking 360 angle photo all around terminal and then reported that his engine is ok and he can continue his flight without having to land. The Uganda soldier take that as just normal "coincidence" like "this is thing is a common thing" "engine failures happen" and didnt take action. Few days later they pay the price of their lack of alert and awareness.
> 
> It may sounds paranoid but counter-intelligence cannot work with "presumed innocent" dogma - everything is a threat and guilty before proved innocent. That how its should work.



Thanks for the explanation mate, and of course I put Australia just for an example and not directly relate them with this current intrusion. Really appreciate your knowledge here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* PT Dirgantara Indonesia Looks to Finalise IF-X Workshare *




The some differences between IF-X and KF-X are : drag chute for landing, refuelling probe, and external drop tank (photo : Defense Studies)

Indonesian Airframer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) is still working towards the finalization of its work-share for the IF-X generation stealth multi-role fighter. The air-framer will work with South Korea's Defence Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) to deliver the IF-X combat aircraft to the Indonesian Air Force. IF-X is the name given to the Indonesian version of the Korean KF-X, 4.5 generation stealth multi-role fighter.

Ade Yuyu Wahyuana, VP Business Development & Marketing at Persero, told Daily News, "Discussions are continuing in Jakarta on the 30% work-share and the work-share agreement is yet to be signed with DAPA." " We are looking at two big jobs, the engineering work package and aircraft manufacturing for the KF-X." Important, Ade says, "We don't intend to be a fighter manufacturer. We will look at translating the technology we obtain from this program for our commercial aircraft programs. The first priority for the company is to look to how best it can fulfill the operational requirements of the Indonesian Air Force (IAF) for the IF-X.





KF-X fighter (photo : Defense Studies)

"There will be some differences between the Korean KF-X and our IF-X and we looking at how to comply with these requirements," says Ade. The important changes being planned for the IF-X as compared to the Korean KF-X are; Drag Chute for Landing, Finalizing of Refueling Probe Configuration (hose and drogue or receptacle) and carriage of an external Drop tank for increased range.

The KF-X and IF-X 4.5 generation stealth fighter be available in both single and tandem seating cockpit configuration. It will feature advanced aerodynamic design and stealth features such as integrated chine and faceted fuselage, caret shape ramp intake and a diamond Shape Wing. It will be fitted with next-generation AESA radar and avionics. Weapons carriage capability will be significant as a result of 10 Hard Points and a 16,000 lb (4,400 kg) store capability, It will have four semi-conformal hard points for AMRAAM.

(Defense & Security 2015 Daily News)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> Don't be fooled, true friend never exist....be aware of every scenario #conspiracytheory



What is true friend anyway? If we don't know ourself, even we, could become our own worst enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

credit to Agus Ahmadin, via Bwengak @Formil Kaskus











credit to Tofanoe Dean, via Bwengak @Formil Kaskus


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

This is called TOT We can Build and produce with own and develope other type and already sell it to other countries as was done philippine. Thanks to South Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Krakatau Class

Hi all.
Salam hormat untuk sesepuh2 Indonesia di sini.
Mohon petunjuk dan bimbingannya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Krakatau Class said:


> Hi all.
> Salam hormat untuk sesepuh2 Indonesia di sini.
> Mohon petunjuk dan bimbingannya.


Selamat bergabung...

Welcome to the party


----------



## Krakatau Class

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Selamat bergabung...
> 
> Welcome to the party



Thank you mas bro.
by the way is there any update of US of A F-16 Viper offer to us ?
I think we should stick to the Russian one.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Krakatau Class said:


> Thank you mas bro.
> by the way is there any update of US of A F-16 Viper offer to us ?
> I think we should stick to the Russian one.


Theres no official confirmation about F-16 V it seems that our government didnt show interest to the offer although the Air Force would be happy having them because of easier maintenance and the fact that its airframe can be extended to serve for longer years.
The problem with Su-35 is on the TOT requirement, Russia is very tricky to deal with especially on contract term.
Without good maintenance technology transfers it would be harder to maintain them in high level of combat readiness.
In fact from 5 Su-27 we acquire from Russia, currently only two aircraft can still fly, the rest is out of action and maybe being cannibalized for spare parts


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

From kaskus...Roll out of N219 that was scheduled today canceled, Maybe Thursday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

You might want to hear about our MLRS capability from the President Director himself (PT Indo Mesin Utama)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> From kaskus...Roll out of N219 that was scheduled today canceled, Maybe Thursday.



Jokowinya ke Surabaya sama Madura hari ini. Roll out nunggu Jokowi katanya 



Jakartans@PkDef said:


> The problem with Su-35 is on the TOT requirement, Russia is very tricky to deal with especially on contract term. Without good maintenance technology transfers it would be harder to maintain them in high level of combat readiness. In fact from 5 Su-27 we acquire from Russia, currently only two aircraft can still fly, the rest is out of action and maybe being cannibalized for spare parts



That's why we ask for maintenance facilities to be built here. Plus the sudden increase of SU-35 unit that we will aquire, the latest number is 32. Air force is pretty much fixated on this one.



Krakatau Class said:


> Hi all. Salam hormat untuk sesepuh2 Indonesia di sini. Mohon petunjuk dan bimbingannya.



Welcome aboard comrade!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

​


pr1v4t33r said:


> Jokowinya ke Surabaya sama Madura hari ini. Roll out nunggu Jokowi katanya
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we ask for maintenance facilities to be built here. Plus the sudden increase of SU-35 unit that we will aquire, the latest number is 32. Air force is pretty much fixated on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard comrade!


But the latest number and budget proposed to the house of representative (DPR) is only for 12 unit bro.
32 unit maybe the minimum order requirement from Russian side in order to give some of the "TOT". So it still has be proposed to DPR for this new scheme.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

[photo: F-16 52ID TS1620 @Didik]

The Indonesian Air Force will intensify air patrols in the South China Sea due to the increasing tensions in the South China Sea.

-Indonesian Air Force F-16C/D and Hawk 100/200 jets will routinely patrol the region to anticipate any kind of possibilities.

-The routine air patrols will go under the name "Operation Baruna Nusantara"

-It's worth noting that China invited Indonesia for a joint military exercise, but the Commander of the Indonesian Armed Forces declined.

-The planes are based in Roesmin Nurjadin AFB in Pekanbaru, Sumatra.

-Other airbases will also be used for the operation such as airbases in Pontianak and Jakarta.

Laut China Selatan memanas, F-16 dan Hawk milik TNI rutin patroli | merdeka.com


----------



## Krakatau Class

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Theres no official confirmation about F-16 V it seems that our government didnt show interest to the offer although the Air Force would be happy having them because of easier maintenance and the fact that its airframe can be extended to serve for longer years.
> The problem with Su-35 is on the TOT requirement, Russia is very tricky to deal with especially on contract term.
> Without good maintenance technology transfers it would be harder to maintain them in high level of combat readiness.
> In fact from 5 Su-27 we acquire from Russia, currently only two aircraft can still fly, the rest is out of action and maybe being cannibalized for spare parts



Couldn't agree more with our government consideration with showing we're not interested with their offer.
Since the competitor (Su-35) has better attributes than the viper and the most "funny" thing while the others were offered the F-35, we were "only" offered the viper. Even though yeah absolutely it's impossible to get that F-35 deal since we are not US close ally.
Is that for real that it's only 5 of our Su-27 available now ?



anas_nurhafidz said:


> From kaskus...Roll out of N219 that was scheduled today canceled, Maybe Thursday.
> View attachment 270784



Fly Baby Fly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

After Acquired NC-212 our Army also expected with CN-295 in 2017


----------



## Krakatau Class

pr1v4t33r said:


> Welcome aboard comrade!



Thank you so much brother.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> But the latest number and budget proposed to the house of representative (DPR) is only for 12 unit bro. 32 unit maybe the minimum order requirement from Russian side in order to give some of the "TOT". So it still has be proposed to DPR for this new scheme.



DPR pretty much eager to push through this deal forward. About how we finance the deal, Government will have to come up with a sound plan. This kind of deal will be financed through multi years financing plan, so 12 for the first year is OK. The battle for TOT will be tricky, even now, some say that PTDI refuse to become partner for accepting the TOT from Russia. This is one problem. But, let's hope for the best outcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Krakatau Class

pr1v4t33r said:


> DPR pretty much eager to push through this deal forward. About how we finance the deal, Government will have to come up with a sound plan. This kind of deal will be finance through multi years financing plan, so 12 for the first year is OK. The battle for TOT will be tricky, even now, some say that PTDI refuse to become partner for accepting the TOT from Russia. This is one problem. But, let's hope for the best outcome.



Realistically speaking 32 will be a win win for us and Russia.
Since we need to increase the number of our fighter and on the other side Russia will ask larger amount of order in order to grant the TOT to us.
But unfortunately, DPR-ly speaking it has to be 12

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Tarakan`s foreign aircraft intrusion still being investigated: Indonesian military*
Selasa, 10 November 2015 14:39 WIB | 538 Views

Balikpapan, E Kalimantan (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) investigators on Tuesday continued their probe into the intrusion of a light aircraft piloted by US Navy Lieutenant Colonel James Patrick Murphy, a military officer stated.

"The pilot is still being questioned at the Tarakan Airbase, and we are treating him well," Spokesman of the Mulawarman Regional Military Command Colonel Andi Gunawan stated here on Tuesday.

The company leasing the Cessna propeller engine aircraft, with registration number N96706 that Murphy piloted, had yet to notify a permit for using an emergency route while flying from the Philippines to Singapore, he affirmed.

The pilot revealed to TNI investigators that he had attempted to avoid bad weather, but both the US embassy in Jakarta and the aircraft leasing company could not confirm about the air space violation, he clarified.

When questioned about Murphys status as a US Navy personnel, he replied that the Tarakan Airbase authority was still awaiting the results of the security clearance procedure being handled by the TNI headquarters.

The Cessna propeller engine aircraft was forced to land by two TNI Sukhoi jet fighters at 2:31 p.m. local time on Monday in Tarakan, North Kalimantan.

According to an initial investigation, the Cessna aircraft was piloted by Murphy, a US Navy Reserve who was on leave. He took off from Hawaii to the Philippines and was headed to Singapore.

However, he violated the Indonesian airspace during the flight to Singapore.(*)

Tarakan`s foreign aircraft intrusion still being investigated: Indonesian military - ANTARA News











MenPAN RB Yuddy Chrisnandi (tengah berpeci) tiba untuk menjadi inspektur upacara peringatan Hari Pahlawan di atas kapal perang KRI Banda Aceh di perairan Teluk Jakarta, Selasa (10/11). Upacara yang diikuti para anggota TNI, Polri, purnawirawan dan keluarga para pejuang tersebut mengambil tema Semangat Kepahlawanan adalah Jiwa Ragaku. (ANTARA FOTO/Sigid Kurniawan)











Polisi lalu-lintas menghentikan sejumlah kendaraan dan mengheningkan cipta sejenak untuk memperingati Hari Pahlawan, di kawasan bunderan HI, Jakarta, Selasa (10/11). Kegiatan tersebut sekaligus dalam rangka menghormati jasa-jasa para pejuang dalam mempertahankan kemerdekaan. (ANTARA FOTO/Muhammad Adimaja)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Drifting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Krakatau Class said:


> Couldn't agree more with our government consideration with showing we're not interested with their offer.
> Since the competitor (Su-35) has better attributes than the viper and the most "funny" thing while the others were offered the F-35, we were "only" offered the viper. Even though yeah absolutely it's impossible to get that F-35 deal since we are not US close ally.
> Is that for real that it's only 5 of our Su-27 available now ?


Getting the F35 is not impossible but now it still on 1st batch production and the priority is for partner countries which is participate in the initial investment since the development. Even Singapore cannot get it right now but when all the delivery to the investing country has finished the F35 will enter mass production it will be available to other country include Indonesia.
So the reason we are not being offered F35 is not because we are not close ally but because the priority of the 1st batch production.

The Su-35 of course has better attributes to the viper but having only a squadron of them will not give any effect at all while Australia will get 4-5 squadrons of F35. So basically we are not getting stronger with a few Su-35 when our neighbors start acquiring F-35 in bigger number. Even the current Singapore Air force F-15 SG fleet still get advantage against our small qty of Su-35. And without comprehensive maintenance technology transfer it would be more harder for us to keep those Super Flankers at the high level of readiness.

And currently based on some insight information only 2 out 5 of our Su-27 still airworthy, (we have 11 Su-30 and 5 Su-27).
Apart from all euphoria in getting Su-35 Super Flanker, we must bear in mind that Russian machines costly to maintain.

Me personally will be more happy of having two or three full squadron of used F-16 (ex USAF) capable of firing AMRAAM missile or F-16V rather than only 1 squadron of Su-35 Super flanker. Because our airspace is too huge to be protected by small number of fighters no matter how advance the tech.

Not to mention Su-35 itself is only an 'emergency' stop-gap by Russian air force since their PAKFA is still not ready yet and cannot enter mass production at least for the next 5 years from now.



Krakatau Class said:


> Realistically speaking 32 will be a win win for us and Russia.
> Since we need to increase the number of our fighter and on the other side Russia will ask larger amount of order in order to grant the TOT to us.
> But unfortunately, DPR-ly speaking it has to be 12


I personally would be happy IF we get 32 of Super Flanker, but if its only 12, better those Desert Falcon in large numbers + AMRAAM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> I personally would be happy IF we get 32 of Super Flanker, but if its only 12, better those Desert Falcon in large numbers + AMRAAM



True that there's no contract yet for SU-35, but if we take the latest news & info into consideration, i guess it's highly likely that we will take 32 units SU-35 with TOT & maintenance facilities. I mean, that's great news and in my opinion, one of the best possible scenario for F5 replacement program. If we take 32 units SU-35, combine with the existing flanker jets, then we can form 3 heavy fighter sqn. With this number, maintenance facilities is a must, and will be a strategic decision to implement.

We don't really need F35, since we will build our own steath fighter with korea. And we will build this fighter jets in a great number, around 50 if i'm not mistaken. And i will not drop the possibilities for acquiring F16V to fulfil light fighter role, even if we choose to take SU-35 today.

F16 Block 52+ | SU35 | IFX , this configuration will be quite formidable.


----------



## Krakatau Class

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Getting the F35 is not impossible but now it still on 1st batch production and the priority is for partner countries which is participate in the initial investment since the development. Even Singapore cannot get it right now but when all the delivery to the investing country has finished the F35 will enter mass production it will be available to other country include Indonesia.
> So the reason we are not being offered F35 is not because we are not close ally but because the priority of the 1st batch production.
> 
> The Su-35 of course has better attributes to the viper but having only a squadron of them will not give any effect at all while Australia will get 4-5 squadrons of F35. So basically we are not getting stronger with a few Su-35 when our neighbors start acquiring F-35 in bigger number. Even the current Singapore Air force F-15 SG fleet still get advantage against our small qty of Su-35. And without comprehensive maintenance technology transfer it would be more harder for us to keep those Super Flankers at the high level of readiness.
> 
> And currently based on some insight information only 2 out 5 of our Su-27 still airworthy, (we have 11 Su-30 and 5 Su-27).
> Apart from all euphoria in getting Su-35 Super Flanker, we must bear in mind that Russian machines costly to maintain.
> 
> Me personally will be more happy of having two or three full squadron of used F-16 (ex USAF) capable of firing AMRAAM missile or F-16V rather than only 1 squadron of Su-35 Super flanker. Because our airspace is too huge to be protected by small number of fighters no matter how advance the tech.
> 
> Not to mention Su-35 itself is only an 'emergency' stop-gap by Russian air force since their PAKFA is still not ready yet and cannot enter mass production at least for the next 5 years from now.
> 
> 
> I personally would be happy IF we get 32 of Super Flanker, but if its only 12, better those Desert Falcon in large numbers + AMRAAM



Agree, there is still possibility to us to get it, but I don't think we'll get it within 20-30 years ahead.
Just look at how much time since the first version of F-15 revealed and suddenly they came with the offer to compete in our F-5 replacement bid. As long as the constellation between US and Indonesia doesn't change much, the reality will always as follow.
Again I agree with you that quantity over quality as our main goal IF.. IF we don't have sufficient budget. But should we have it, it has quality over quantity.
Something that our government has to think and I think they've been thinking about it.


----------



## Nike

F-16 Viper and Su-35 will came

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Krakatau Class

madokafc said:


> F-16 Viper and Su-35 will came



Swa Bhuwana Paksa


----------



## Nike

SINGAPORE, Nov. 11, 2015 (Antara /PRNewswire) -- With three weeks to go, senior Naval and government officers from Malaysia, Thailand, Philippines, Indonesia, New Zealand, Indonesia and more will gather on 1-2 December to discuss maritime security and coastal surveillance updates at the Intercontinental Hotel in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.



Jointly hosted by the Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN) and IQPC Asia, the 12thMaritime Security and Coastal Surveillance Summit will feature keynote addresses from Vice Admiral Dato' Seri Ahmad Kamarulzaman Haji Ahmad Baharuddin, Deputy Chief of the RMN, Admiral Dato' Haji Ahmad Puzi bin AB Kahar, Director General for the Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency, Major General Guillermo A Molina Jr. II, Deputy Chief of Plans and Head of the Armed Forces of Philippines Modernization Programme, Vice Admiral Sucheep Whoungmaitree, Deputy Chief of Staff, Royal Thai Navy and more as they discuss the critical challenges and operational requirements to enhance the region's maritime security.



"_We felt it was a great opportunity for IQPC to collaborate with the Royal Malaysian Navy and use this year's conference as a regional platform for Navies and Coast Guards to come together and engage in constructive dialogue to overcome challenges in the changing maritime security environment in the Asia-Pacific region,_" comments Joshua Lim, Head of the Defence and Government Portfolio at IQPC.



In addition, the conference will also cover topics on technological capabilities and procurement with regard to the South China Sea situation, with leading market intelligence and research institutes including IHS Janes and RSIS providing timely updates on the situation.



Alongside senior representation and participation from the RMN, the conference will also feature over 250 delegates, including high-level military officers from MMEA, MIMA, US Navy, French Navy, Italian Navy, Indonesian Navy, and officers from Singapore, Vietnam, Thailand, New Zealand, the Philippines and more. 



Industry bell weathers including Airbus Defence and Space, Microsoft, Lockheed Martin, Selex ES, Thales, SAAB, Damen, Kongsberg, Transas, General Atomics, Hawker Pacific, MBDA, Terma, GEM Elettronica, Aerodata, Indra and more have also already confirmed their attendance at what looks to be Asia Pacific's largest maritime security and surveillance conference this year.



"Given the recent change in command of many APAC Navies and Coast Guards from Thailand, Philippines, Singapore, Malaysia and more, the conference is an excellent opportunity for these flag officers to get together and discuss new partnerships, and equally important for the industry to meet and network with them," adds Dora Zhang, Defence Partnerships Director at IQPC.



For more information on the 12th Annual Maritime Security and Coastal Surveillance conference, please visit www.coastalsurveillancemda.com or email: enquiry@iqpc.com.sg



Contact: 
Dhiraj Bhanushali 
Tel. +65 6722 9443 
Email: Dhiraj.Bhanushali@iqpc.com.sg


----------



## Indos

Some of the F-16’s evolutions over the past four decades include:


Increase in range and payload 
Infrared sensors and laser targeting devices
Enhanced survivability with more advanced warfare sensors and sophisticated decoys
Increased engine thrust to retain aerodynamic performance
Conformal fuel tanks
All-glass cockpits with large color displays, hands-on throttle and sidestick switch controls, night vision goggle-compatible lighting, a color moving map, and a large head-up display
Improved Datalinks, satellite phones and helmet-mounted cueing systems
The new Viper configuration provides additional features as part of an upgrade package that satisfy the customers’ emerging requirements and better prepare the F-16s to interoperate with 5th generation fighters, such as the F-35 and the F-22, including:


An active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar
Upgraded mission computer and architecture
Updated avionics systems 
Embedded global positioning system
Upgraded electronic warfare equipment
The F-16: Then and Now · Lockheed Martin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Caracal at PT DI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Getting famous, Our peacekeeper use this vehicle. Proud!


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Ready to Go

Indonesian police Task Force Gegana during skydiving exercise for The police mobile brigade (Brimob) 54th anniversary in 14 Nov 2015

photo credit : SW04


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> F-16 Viper and Su-35 will came



That's for the best. I can imagine already Indonesian Air Force posture in the future with F16 52+, SU35, and IFX. Each of them have at least 3 sqn size.


----------



## Zarvan

pr1v4t33r said:


> That's for the best. I can imagine already Indonesian Air Force posture in the future with F16 52+, SU35, and IFX. Each of them have at least 3 sqn size.


No at least 6 squadrons each. You need a Air Force which has at least 350 Fighter Jets this is the minimum number which Indonesia should have.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

F-16


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> No at least 6 squadrons each. You need a Air Force which has at least 350 Fighter Jets this is the minimum number which Indonesia should have.



Easy man, KFX must be our main fighter with Su 35 as our deep strike fighter. F-16 Viper needs to give TOT just like Eurofighter in order to be seen as a serious contender. And there shouldn't be a case like what happens with South Korea in which the approved TOT get blocked by US government after the deal happened (F 35).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Caliber 5.56x45 mm
Weight (empty) 3.4 kg
Weight (loaded) 4.2 kg
Length 990 mm
Length (with folded stock) 740 mm
Barrel length 460 mm
Muzzle velocity ~ 730 m/s
Cyclic rate of fire 700 rpm
Magazine capacity 30 rounds
Sighting range ?
Range of effective fire 500 m


The Senapan Serbu 2 or SS2 is a first Indonesian designed assault rifle. It was developed to replace the previous SS1. The new assault rifle and has a number of improvements. Tests have been conducted during 2003-2005. Production of the SS2 commenced in 2005. Deliveries to the Indonesian armed forces commenced in 2006 where it replaces the older Pindad SS1. Over 25 000 SS2 assault rifles were produced for Indonesian armed forces. This weapon is being proposed for possible export customers. Some sources report that it has been exported to Cambodia, Malaysia, Mali, Myanmar, Oman, Philippines, Saudi Arabia and possibly some other countries.

The Pindad SS2 is based on the previous SS1, which in turn is a license produced version of the Belgian FN FNC. It has a number of improvements, including an integral scope rail. The new weapon has a rounded ribbed foregrip with heat ventilation holes. It improves barrel cooling during sustained fire. The Pindad SS2 is slightly lighter than its predecessor. Also it has a longer barrel and is slightly more accurate. The weapon has some features of the US M16 assault rifle. Barrels for this rifle were originally produced in Germany. However later due to arms embargo Pindad switched to South Korean made barrels.

The Pindad SS2 is an inexpensive and not too complex weapon. It has a simple design and is easy to maintain. Price of this weapon is only about $500.

The SS2 is a gas operated weapon. It is chambered for a standard NATO 5.56x45 mm ammunition. Overall its operating mechanism strongly resembles that of Kalashnikov assault rifle, but it was adapted to more advanced production methods and is made of more sophisticated materials. It has been reported that this weapon is very reliable.

This weapon can fire in semi-auto or full-auto modes. It lacks 3-round burst capability of the previous Pindad SS1.

The SS2 is fed from 30-round box magazines. This weapon is compatible with all standard NATO 5.56 mm magazines.

This assault rifle has a side-folding skeletal stock. When folded it does not obstructs the trigger.

The Pindad SS2 has a Picatinny-type scope rail. So every assault rifle can be fitted with a scope. All assault rifles come with removable carrying handle , that has built-in diopter-type sights. Also there is an SS2-V2 dedicated marksman rifle, that comes as standard with a scope.

Flash suppressor is based on the M16A2 design. The rifle can launch rifle grenades. The basic SS2-V1 assault rifle can be fitted with Pindad SPG-1A 40-mm underbarrel grenade launcher, that is similar to the US M203.



Variants



Pindad SS2-V1, a standard full-size assault rifle. It is the only version that is compatible with underbarrel grenade launcher;

Pindad SS2-V2 carbine version with a sorter barrel and foregrip;

Pindad SS2-V3 full-size assault rifle with a solid plastic stock. Some sources report that this weapon was planned to be produced by Pindad, but was rejected;

Pindad SS2-V4 designated marksman rifle. Front sight post has been removed. This weapon comes as standard with a scope. It extends a fire reach of the squad. Also some sources report that this rifle is used by Indonesian special forces;

Pindad SS2-V5 compact assault rifle. This version was first revealed in 2008. The SS2-V5C is used by Indonesian KOPASSUS special forces;

Pindad SS2 version with bullpup layout. It first appeared in 2012. Sometimes it is referred as Pindad SS3.


Pindad SS2 Assault Rifle | Military-Today.com


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> No at least 6 squadrons each. You need a Air Force which has at least 350 Fighter Jets this is the minimum number which Indonesia should have.


We need 10 fighter squadron (4 - 4.5 gen) with minimum number 120 airframes to protecting our airspace. That what the air force planned. currently we have 2 ground atttack sqn (1st & 12th), 3 fighter sqn (3rd, 11th, 16th) + 1 (the 14th) to be replaced by Su-35, and 1 fighter / lead trained (15sqn). The air force plan to add 3 new fighter sqn (4.5 gen). But we need to replace the light attack aircraft at the 1st and 12th with at least F-16 C/D to really have 10 fighter sqn capabilities.

What you dont understand @Zarvan is the nature and situation in the South East Asia is different than what you have with your South Asian brothers. We dont have serious territorial disputes among ASEAN country and having 200+ fighter will only triggers the worst situation which is arms race between ASEAN country. For Indonesia, having 10 full fighter squadron is sufficient and will put us right above our direct neighbor (Malaysia, Singapore, Philippines, East Timor, Papua New Guinea) when calculates the overall armed forces and just enough to give deterrence capabilities towards our Southern neighbor (Australia). 

So as you see, having 300 fighter will not give us more safety but will only increase the tension and take away security and this region stability.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> We need 10 fighter squadron (4 - 4.5 gen) with minimum number 120 airframes to protecting our airspace. That what the air force planned. currently we have 2 ground atttack sqn (1st & 12th), 3 fighter sqn (3rd, 11th, 16th) + 1 (the 14th) to be replaced by Su-35, and 1 fighter / lead trained (15sqn). The air force plan to add 3 new fighter sqn (4.5 gen). But we need to replace the light attack aircraft at the 1st and 12th with at least F-16 C/D to really have 10 fighter sqn capabilities.
> 
> What you dont understand @Zarvan is the nature and situation in the South East Asia is different than what you have with your South Asian brothers. We dont have serious territorial disputes among ASEAN country and having 200+ fighter will only triggers the worst situation which is arms race between ASEAN country. For Indonesia, having 10 full fighter squadron is sufficient and will put us right above our direct neighbor (Malaysia, Singapore, Philippines, East Timor, Papua New Guinea) when calculates the overall armed forces and just enough to give deterrence capabilities towards our Southern neighbor (Australia).
> 
> So as you see, having 300 fighter will not give us more safety but will only increase the tension and take away security and this region stability.



this region is rich enough to have a nightmare arm races

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesia needs to be a dominant military power in South East Asia and I believe after 2020, inshaAllah, there is no one in the region has the economy and military industrial base like we do.

After 2020, China will have more grip on the region through its military base in SCS so it is so natural for us to prepare for being huge military power to balance the region, and for that goal we need to nurture and develop our defense industry. We must think 30 years ahead and the mistake we made now will cause huge damage in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Indonesia needs to be a dominant military power in South East Asia and I believe after 2020, inshaAllah, there is no one in the region has the economy and military industrial base like we do.
> 
> After 2020, China will have more grip on the region through its military base in SCS so it is so natural for us to prepare for being huge military power to balance the region, and for that goal we need to nurture and develop our defense industry.



no one can deny that, that's our right and forte being a large country with huge chance to become a dominant force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

all hail Indonesia Raya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Government Rubbishes Independent Hague Tribunal on 1965 Massacres*i
Jakarta.* The Indonesian government has rebuffed as irrelevant a people’s tribunal to be staged in The Hague this week over a military-led purge that led to the deaths of up to two million suspected communist sympathizers from 1965-66.

The tribunal, to run from Wednesday until Friday, is organized by Indonesian human rights activists, academics and journalists, gathered under the International People’s Tribunal.

Their attempt to shine a light on arguably the darkest chapter in Indonesia’s history as an independent nation has met with derision from government officials such as Luhut Pandjaitan, the chief security minister, who questioned the fairness of such a tribunal.

“Who will be indicted? How come they decide something for us?” he responded when asked to comment on the upcoming event.

Separately, Attorney General H.M. Prasetyo, who has repeatedly refused to launch an inquiry into findings of gross violations of human rights in the 1965 purge as detailed by the government-funded rights watchdog, bristled at the fact that the tribunal was taking place outside the country.

“These are our own problems and we well solve them ourselves. There’s no need for involvement from other parties,” he said as quoted by Kompas.

He did not say when his office would, if ever, start looking seriously into the anti-communist massacre or the other military-led purges in the decades since that were highlighted by the National Commission for Human Rights (Komnas HAM) in a groundbreaking 2012 report.

The tribunal at The Hague will attempt to prove that genocide and crimes against humanity had in fact been committed during the 1965-66 affair, although the Indonesian government continuously to make an official statement on the matter.

Valentina Sagala, a commissioner at the NGO Women’s Institute and a member of the group behind the tribunal, stressed that it was not an attempt to indict anyone on criminal charges.

She said the tribunal’s outcome, expected to be presented next year at the United Nations Human Rights Council in Geneva, would not be legally binding, but would instead serve as a “moral verdict” so that the Indonesian government could formulate its own policies on addressing the massacres of half a century ago.

In Jakarta, State Secretary Pratikno said on Tuesday that President Joko Widodo had already instructed officials to come up with ways to resolve the thorny issue. “The government is working very hard to prepare a systematic solution,” he said as quoted by Kompas.

Government Rubbishes Independent Hague Tribunal on 1965 Massacres | Jakarta Globe

*What’s Behind the Missing US-Indonesia Maritime Security Pact?*
Entrenched interests prevent the signing of a coast guard pact between Washington and Jakarta.





By Prashanth Parameswaran
November 11, 2015
579
*0* Comments
As expected, Indonesian president Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s first visit to the United States last month saw the inking of several key agreements to boost the U.S.-Indonesia comprehensive partnership (See: “Exclusive: US, Indonesia to Strengthen Partnership During Jokowi Visit”).

Close observers of the visit, however, would have noticed the absence of a work plan on coast guard cooperation on the list of documents signed by both sides. The work plan was initially one of the concrete deliverables expected, given the importance of maritime security for the two countries as well as the issue’s rising prominence in the Asia-Pacific over the past few years (See: “Exclusive: US, Indonesia Eye New Defense Pacts for Jokowi Visit”).

Instead, sources told _The Diplomat_ that there was a last-minute cancellation of the agreement from the Indonesian side just days before Jokowi touched down in the United States. The nixing of the pact has cast a pall over U.S.-Indonesia security ties.

“The issue is we have sectoral egos,” an Indonesian official speaking on condition of anonymity told _The Diplomat_. “There is still a fight for authority.”

*Indonesia’s Maritime Coordination Problem*

The structural issue is not new. Indonesia, the world’s largest archipelagic state, has no less than 12 agencies responsible for maritime security, which has made coordination a logistical nightmare. In a bid to resolve this, Jokowi set up a new Maritime Security Agency (BAKAMLA) last December to serve as Indonesia’s equivalent of a coast guard, replacing its weak predecessor BAKORKAMLA.

At the time, it was hoped that BAKAMLA, with a strong mandate as well as an eventually larger staff and fleet, would overcome this maritime coordination problem and help Jokowi realize his maritime vision, which sees Indonesia as a “global maritime fulcrum” between the Indian and Pacific Oceans (See: “Indonesia’s Maritime Ambition: Can Jokowi Realize It?”)

But as a new body which still lacks personnel and patrol boats, BAKAMLA has predictably faced domestic challenges as it tries to get off the ground. Even BAKAMLA’s own operating chief, Commodore Wuspo Lukito, has admitted it has been caught in a web of regulations and maritime stakeholders and that it would take time to get past these obstacles.

“Synergizing with other maritime stakeholders takes time,” Lukito told _The Jakarta Post_ somewhat euphemistically in his office in Jakarta earlier this year.

*Domestic Resistance*

The current resistance that scuppered the work plan on coast guard cooperation between Indonesia and the United States, _The Diplomat_ understands, appears to be coming from the office of Luhut Pandjaitan, a close adviser to Jokowi who was recently appointed coordinating minister for political, legal and security affairs following a cabinet reshuffle in August (See: “What Does Indonesia’s Cabinet Reshuffle Mean?”).

Since BAKAMLA is housed under the Coordinating Ministry for Political, Legal and Security Affairs, Pandjaitan’s new role as coordinating minister means he now functions as the ex-officio chairman of the new body, reporting directly to the president, with the executive chairman operating as more as a day-to-day manager. This is an important role given that Jokowi sees BAKAMLA as a critical part of realizing the country’s maritime ambitions, participating in key initiatives such as the campaign to eradicate illegal fishing (See: “Explaining Indonesia’s ‘Sink the Vessels’ Policy Under Jokowi”).

“BAKAMLA is expected to help aid the implementation of President Jokowi’s vision to promote supremacy at sea, for example by combating rampant illegal fishing, as part of his ‘world maritime axis’ doctrine,” Tedjo Edy Purdjianto, Pandjaitan’s predecessor, had explained.

But while BAKAMLA has begun to get past some of its resource problems, there are still influential interest groups that view its very existence as a threat. As one source put it to _The Diplomat_, at a time when there is still a struggle within Indonesia about who exactly has authority over maritime security, there is little surprise that there would be resistance to a work plan that seeks to advance coast guard cooperation with the United States.

*The Work Plan*

Despite these power struggles, the work plan itself, a yet-to-be-released two-page document, does not contain anything that is a bridge too far substantively. It seeks to strengthen maritime safety and security and boost Indonesian law enforcement institutions and capabilities, with a focus on organizational management, human resource capacity, and technical skills. The means through which this is done include educational opportunities, subject matter expert exchanges and workshops, and senior level consultations.

Nonetheless, it would have been an unquestionable boost for the U.S.-Indonesia relationship. For one, it would have put more meat on the bones of U.S.-Indonesia maritime security cooperation, which is still quite basic. It would also have done so in a way where Indonesia would benefit greatly from American knowledge and resources.

“This is a great opportunity for us to benefit from the expertise and experience of the United States,” one official told _The Diplomat_.

Indeed, when BAKAMLA’s executive chairman, Vice Admiral Desi Albert Mamahit, had a meeting with United States Coast Guard commander Admiral Paul F. Zunkunft in Washington during Jokowi’s visit, he himself had expressed hope that the U.S. could play a role in human resource capacity-building as well as education and training of the newly-created body.

Furthermore, it would have given teeth to U.S.-Indonesia maritime cooperation. While Washington and Jakarta did ink a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on maritime cooperation during Jokowi’s visit, which lays out broad priority areas including maritime security and maritime safety and navigation, the work plan on coast guard cooperation was intended to serve as a more concrete deliverable as evidence that specific measures could take off within this. Officially signing such initiatives also helps paves the way for the authorization of funding and other resources.

*The Road Ahead*

On the U.S. side, there is unsurprisingly frustration about the lack of signing of the agreement. When informed about the agreement not being signed days before Jokowi’s visit, one U.S. official suggested that failure to ink the agreement would negatively impact maritime security cooperation between the two countries.

“If we don’t sign this, this will affect maritime cooperation between the United States and Indonesia,” the official reportedly said.

To be sure, this is not the end of the road for U.S.-Indonesia maritime security cooperation by any means. The hope is that a signing can be arranged once domestic issues are sorted out. BAKAMLA’s power may also grow over time if it continues to get ships from other agencies and new patrol boats are built for it as well.

In the meantime, both sides have also reportedly prepared a draft of the maritime cooperation action plan, a document that fleshes out the various areas of cooperation, including maritime security, in quite some detail. More generally, the defense relationship did make several notable gains during Jokowi’s visit, including the signing of a defense agreement which includes a procurement and joint research and development section that offers future promise.

Nonetheless, the failure to ink the work plan on coast guard cooperation is yet another cautionary tale that even advancing U.S.-Indonesia relations in areas so clearly critical to Jakarta’s own interests may be a tougher road than might be expected.

What’s Behind the Missing US-Indonesia Maritime Security Pact? | The Diplomat

*Australia, Indonesia Launch Naval Exercise*
Exercise New Horizon, focusing on maritime security, kicks off.





By Prashanth Parameswaran
November 10, 2015

*1* Comment
Australia and Indonesia began four days of naval exercises on November 9.

Exercise New Horizon, which takes place this year from the 9th to 12th of November, is regarded as the most important naval exercise between the two countries.

Both navies will take part in various activities both at sea and ashore, including exercises in the areas of anti-air warfare, anti-submarine warfare, tactical maneuvering, replenishments at sea and communications. It will also include a helicopter exercise to highlight bilateral cooperation between the Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) and the Royal Australian Navy (RAN), Colonel Didong Rio Duta indicated before the exercise began.

The focus of the activities, Colonel Didong told national news agency Antara News in early September amid preparations, will be on military operations other than war (MOOTW), consisting of a harbor phase, sea phase and post-exercise phase. The sea phase would be held in the waters around the Java Sea and the harbor phase would take place in the Navy’s Eastern Fleet Command. Helicopters, marine patrol aircraft and ships would be involved.

Maritime security will be a key part of the joint exercise, the Australian embassy said in a statement released as New Horizon kicked off. It added that the Royal Australian Navy Frigate HMAS _Arunta_ and RAN tanker HMAS_Sirius_ had arrived in Surabaya for the exercise. Cameron Steil, the commanding officer of HMAS _Arunta_, emphasized the importance of the exercise to Australia’s relationship with Indonesia as well as the region more generally.

“Our relationship with the TNI-AL and Indonesia in general remains one of the most important that we have in this region, Steil said.

“The activities we will undertake together will allow us to operate more closely with each other to better protect out maritime interests. We share a common determination to keep our waterways secure.”
Australia, Indonesia Launch Naval Exercise | The Diplomat






*Sinergisitas antara personil Brimob dan prajurit TNI dalam operasi Camar Maleo IV. Repost from @erika_wira*

- See more at: Sinergisitas antara personil Brimob dan prajurit TNI dalam operasi Camar Maleo I... | Iconosquare






M14 EBR (Enhanced Battle Rifle) yang merupakan salah satu senapan andalan operator Task Force Mabes Polri. Photo by @indonesian_leo - See more at: M14 EBR (Enhanced Battle Rifle) yang merupakan salah satu senapan andalan operat... | Iconosquare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesia could take *China* to the International Criminal Court (ICC) if Beijing's claim to the majority of the East V*ietnam* Sea and part of Indonesian territory is not resolved through dialogue, Indonesia's security chief said on Wednesday.




Beijing's claim to almost the entire East Vietnam Sea is shown on Chinese maps with a nine-dash line that stretches deep into the maritime heart of Southeast Asia, including parts of the Indonesian-held Natuna islands.
Vietnam, the Philippines, Taiwan, Malaysia and Brunei also claim parts of the waterway.
The Philippines has already taken China to the ICC in The Hague, a case Beijing refuses to recognize.
Indonesia believes China's claim over parts of the Natuna islands has no legal basis.
"We are working very hard on this. We are trying to approach the Chinese," Luhut Panjaitan told reporters.
"We would like to see a solution on this in the near future through dialogue, or we could bring it to the International Criminal Court."
"We don't want to see any power projection in this area. We would like a peaceful solution by promoting dialogue. The nine-dash line is a problem we are facing, but not only us. It also directly (impacts) the interests of Malaysia, Brunei, Vietnam and the Philippines."
Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi said on Wednesday the Philippines' case against China before the ICC had strained relations and that it was up to the Philippines to heal the rift.

Indonesia says could also take China to court over East Vietnam Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Indonesia could take China to the International Court if Beijing's claim to the majority of SCS and part of Indonesian territory is not resolved through dialogue, Indonesia's security chief said on Wednesday.



Mau dibikin rame nih 

Patroli di Natuna


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Mau dibikin rame nih


Hot hot and getting hot 

Dari kemaren juga isu2 hoax di fb sudah beredar mengenai broadcast kesiap siagaan TNI di Natuna.

Indonesia May Order *F-16s*, Lockheed Martin Says




BEIJING – A possible contract from Indonesia may extend F-16 manufacturing into 2018, says Lockheed Martin, as the company works on filling an Iraqi order that may be the last for the biggest-selling fighter in current production.
Although Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said in September that the country had chosen the Sukhoi Su-35 for its next fighter order, the deal has not been signed. The F-16 remains a contender, according to Randall Howard, Lockheed Martin’s business development director for the type.
Indonesia is considering the fighter in its F-16V version, which includes the Northrop Grumman APG-83 radar, a sensor with an active, electronically scanning array.
Howard did not discuss the number of F-16s that Indonesia may order, but the minister has said the country would buy eight Su-35s. It previously wanted more so it could field a full squadron.
As things stand, the last F-16 order is for a batch of 36 aircraft for Iraq. Deliveries have begun and are due to end in late 2017, winding up F-16 production 43 years after the type’s first flight. A batch of eight for Indonesia would extend production into 2018, but not further, unless they were built at an unusually low rate.
Among Western supersonic fighters, only the F-4 Phantom, built from 1958-81, has exceeded the F-16’s production run of more than 4,500 aircraft.
The Su-35 and F-16V would both offer limited commonality with fighters that Indonesia is already operating. The country’s air force has 16 aircraft in two earlier versions of Sukhoi’s Flanker family and 10 F-16A/Bs.
Lockheed Martin is upgrading the F-16A/Bs, modifying the radars to APG-68 (v) 9 standard and improving the mission computers and other avionics.
The company also has opportunities for F-16 orders in the Middle East, South America and elsewhere in Asia, Howard says.

Lockheed Martin: Indonesia May Order F-16s | Defense content from Aviation Week

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krakatau Class

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 271086
> 
> 
> Indonesia could take *China* to the International Criminal Court (ICC) if Beijing's claim to the majority of the East V*ietnam* Sea and part of Indonesian territory is not resolved through dialogue, Indonesia's security chief said on Wednesday.
> View attachment 271096
> 
> Beijing's claim to almost the entire East Vietnam Sea is shown on Chinese maps with a nine-dash line that stretches deep into the maritime heart of Southeast Asia, including parts of the Indonesian-held Natuna islands.
> Vietnam, the Philippines, Taiwan, Malaysia and Brunei also claim parts of the waterway.
> The Philippines has already taken China to the ICC in The Hague, a case Beijing refuses to recognize.
> Indonesia believes China's claim over parts of the Natuna islands has no legal basis.
> "We are working very hard on this. We are trying to approach the Chinese," Luhut Panjaitan told reporters.
> "We would like to see a solution on this in the near future through dialogue, or we could bring it to the International Criminal Court."
> "We don't want to see any power projection in this area. We would like a peaceful solution by promoting dialogue. The nine-dash line is a problem we are facing, but not only us. It also directly (impacts) the interests of Malaysia, Brunei, Vietnam and the Philippines."
> Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi said on Wednesday the Philippines' case against China before the ICC had strained relations and that it was up to the Philippines to heal the rift.




Well, you don't get what you don't ask for.
They have to finish what they started.


----------



## Zero_wing

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Hot hot and getting hot
> 
> Dari kemaren juga isu2 hoax di fb sudah beredar mengenai broadcast kesiap siagaan TNI di Natuna.
> 
> Indonesia May Order *F-16s*, Lockheed Martin Says
> View attachment 271116
> 
> BEIJING – A possible contract from Indonesia may extend F-16 manufacturing into 2018, says Lockheed Martin, as the company works on filling an Iraqi order that may be the last for the biggest-selling fighter in current production.
> Although Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said in September that the country had chosen the Sukhoi Su-35 for its next fighter order, the deal has not been signed. The F-16 remains a contender, according to Randall Howard, Lockheed Martin’s business development director for the type.
> Indonesia is considering the fighter in its F-16V version, which includes the Northrop Grumman APG-83 radar, a sensor with an active, electronically scanning array.
> Howard did not discuss the number of F-16s that Indonesia may order, but the minister has said the country would buy eight Su-35s. It previously wanted more so it could field a full squadron.
> As things stand, the last F-16 order is for a batch of 36 aircraft for Iraq. Deliveries have begun and are due to end in late 2017, winding up F-16 production 43 years after the type’s first flight. A batch of eight for Indonesia would extend production into 2018, but not further, unless they were built at an unusually low rate.
> Among Western supersonic fighters, only the F-4 Phantom, built from 1958-81, has exceeded the F-16’s production run of more than 4,500 aircraft.
> The Su-35 and F-16V would both offer limited commonality with fighters that Indonesia is already operating. The country’s air force has 16 aircraft in two earlier versions of Sukhoi’s Flanker family and 10 F-16A/Bs.
> Lockheed Martin is upgrading the F-16A/Bs, modifying the radars to APG-68 (v) 9 standard and improving the mission computers and other avionics.
> The company also has opportunities for F-16 orders in the Middle East, South America and elsewhere in Asia, Howard says.
> 
> Lockheed Martin: Indonesia May Order F-16s | Defense content from Aviation Week



comrade may i ask is that symbol is that rondel of the unit below your national flag???


----------



## Krakatau Class

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Hot hot and getting hot
> 
> Dari kemaren juga isu2 hoax di fb sudah beredar mengenai broadcast kesiap siagaan TNI di Natuna.
> 
> Indonesia May Order *F-16s*, Lockheed Martin Says
> View attachment 271116
> 
> BEIJING – A possible contract from Indonesia may extend F-16 manufacturing into 2018, says Lockheed Martin, as the company works on filling an Iraqi order that may be the last for the biggest-selling fighter in current production.
> Although Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said in September that the country had chosen the Sukhoi Su-35 for its next fighter order, the deal has not been signed. The F-16 remains a contender, according to Randall Howard, Lockheed Martin’s business development director for the type.
> Indonesia is considering the fighter in its F-16V version, which includes the Northrop Grumman APG-83 radar, a sensor with an active, electronically scanning array.
> Howard did not discuss the number of F-16s that Indonesia may order, but the minister has said the country would buy eight Su-35s. It previously wanted more so it could field a full squadron.
> As things stand, the last F-16 order is for a batch of 36 aircraft for Iraq. Deliveries have begun and are due to end in late 2017, winding up F-16 production 43 years after the type’s first flight. A batch of eight for Indonesia would extend production into 2018, but not further, unless they were built at an unusually low rate.
> Among Western supersonic fighters, only the F-4 Phantom, built from 1958-81, has exceeded the F-16’s production run of more than 4,500 aircraft.
> The Su-35 and F-16V would both offer limited commonality with fighters that Indonesia is already operating. The country’s air force has 16 aircraft in two earlier versions of Sukhoi’s Flanker family and 10 F-16A/Bs.
> Lockheed Martin is upgrading the F-16A/Bs, modifying the radars to APG-68 (v) 9 standard and improving the mission computers and other avionics.
> The company also has opportunities for F-16 orders in the Middle East, South America and elsewhere in Asia, Howard says.




Something that we all realized that ASEAN members never talk about military alliance, even just for 2-3 countries scale.
Maybe with having this "common enemy" will trigger us to realize it.
The most possible is Indonesia, Vietnam and the Philippines. I don't think the Malay and SG will join the club.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zero_wing said:


> comrade may i ask is that symbol is that rondel of the unit below your national flag???



That's not our roundel. Indonesian air force roundel is pentagon.


----------



## Nike

Krakatau Class said:


> Something that we all realized that ASEAN members never talk about military alliance, even just for 2-3 countries scale.
> Maybe with having this "common enemy" will trigger us to realize it.
> The most possible is Indonesia, Vietnam and the Philippines. I don't think the Malay and SG will join the club.


Sing is the one we can trusted most compared to Ph and Vietna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Krakatau Class said:


> Something that we all realized that ASEAN members never talk about military alliance, even just for 2-3 countries scale. Maybe with having this "common enemy" will trigger us to realize it. The most possible is Indonesia, Vietnam and the Philippines. I don't think the Malay and SG will join the club.



China doesn't have to be ASEAN common enemy. Indonesia will not demonise China, or take direct confrontational position, but instead will offer a way out through win win solution dialogue. We will talk softly and constructive, while preparing our big stick by strengthening our position in Natuna particularly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zero_wing

pr1v4t33r said:


> That's not our roundel. Indonesian air force roundel is pentagon.



So its a unit insignia then??



pr1v4t33r said:


> China doesn't have to be ASEAN common enemy. Indonesia will not demonise China, or take direct confrontational position, but instead will offer a way out through win win solution dialogue. We will talk softly and constructive, while preparing our big stick by strengthening our position in Natuna particularly.



Whatever you do dont leave the area and build something to defend the area the chinese take and take and they stick to the area so be on the look out good luck guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zero_wing said:


> Whatever you do dont leave the area and build something to defend the area the chinese take and take and they stick to the area so be on the look out good luck guys



Sure comrade, We regularly sending out battle group to Natuna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Krakatau Class

pr1v4t33r said:


> China doesn't have to be ASEAN common enemy. Indonesia will not demonise China, or take direct confrontational position, but instead will offer a way out through win win solution dialogue. We will talk softly and constructive, while preparing our big stick by strengthening our position in Natuna particularly.


Agree, I'm not saying we have to be aggressive mas bro 
But in the end we live in the world of the possibilities. I'm just imagining the possibilities could happened.
Including the worst scenario.
But yeah, war is hell man.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

*Indonesia* says could also take *China* to court over South China Sea

Indonesia says could also take China to court over South China Sea| Reuters

JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia could take China before an international court if Beijing's claim to the majority of the South China Sea and part of Indonesian territory is not resolved through dialogue, Indonesia's security chief said on Wednesday.

Beijing's claim to almost the entire South China Sea is shown on Chinese maps with a nine-dash line that stretches deep into the maritime heart of Southeast Asia, including parts of the Indonesian-held Natuna islands.

Vietnam, the Philippines, Taiwan, Malaysia and Brunei also claim parts of the waterway. The Philippines has already taken China to the Permanent Court of Arbitration in the Hague, a case Beijing refuses to recognize.

Indonesia believes China's claim over parts of the Natuna islands has no legal basis.

ADVERTISEMENT
"We are working very hard on this. We are trying to approach the Chinese," Luhut Panjaitan told reporters. "We would like to see a solution on this in the near future through dialogue, or we could bring it to the International Criminal Court."

Although he specified the International Criminal Court, which deals with "the most serious crimes of concern to the international community" such as war crimes, it would appear he meant an international tribunal, such as the Permanent Court of Arbitration.

"We don’t want to see any power projection in this area. We would like a peaceful solution by promoting dialogue. The nine-dash line is a problem we are facing, but not only us. It also directly (impacts) the interests of Malaysia, Brunei, Vietnam and the Philippines."

Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi said on Wednesday the Philippines' case against China had strained relations and that it was up to the Philippines to heal the rift.

(Reporting by Randy Fabi; Editing by Nick Macfie)


----------



## Indos

For any PDF Newbie


2 Submarines sent by Indonesia to help our Pakistani brothers, Karachi Port






Early 2000, military operation in Aceh

















Fighting insurgencies in Papua 





Sniper

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

N219 Aircraft, ready for roll out. Looks pretty handsome

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Krakatau Class

pr1v4t33r said:


> N219 Aircraft, ready for roll out. Looks pretty handsome
> View attachment 271285



Indeed beautiful.
I really like the livery, simple yet beautiful.


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

# Profile
Indonesian minister in charge of coordinating national policy about South China Sea and anti-terrorism Mr. Luhut Panjaitan (Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal, and Security Affairs.) was former Indonesian Army Special Forces (Kopassus) he also the founder and the 1st commander of Kopassus elite unit Detachment 81 anti terror.

Experience and Occupation :

- Commander of I/A Platoon Group 1 Airborne Commando Special Forces (1971)
- Commander of Siliwangi Battalion Platoon in West Borneo, In Operation Eradication And Crushing Communist PGRS / Paraku rebels (1972).
- Commander of A Company Group 1 Airborne Commando Special Forces (1973).
- Commander of A Company Eagle Contingent Troops Peace Keeping Forces (KONGA VI), Port Said, Port Fuad, Port Suez, Egypt (1973–1974).
- Special Aide De Camp For Brigadier General TNI Yogie Suardi Memet (Commander Of The Southern Brigade Area) Eagle Contingent Troops Peace Keeping Forces (KONGA VI), Port Said, Port Fuad, Port Suez, Egypt (1973–1974).
- Commander of C Team Group 1 The Airborne Commando Unit In Operation "Seroja" (Lotus), Kopassus (1975).
- Commander of The Hunter Killer Company Team of The Elite Special Forces Task Force Unit In Operation "Seroja" (Lotus) (1976). Luhut achieved The Best Company Commander during that Operation Seroja (1976).
- Operations Officer On Strategic Intelligence Center.
- Operating Officer at the Task Force / Force Intel Strategic Intelligence Agency (BAIS) Armed Forces.
- The Founder and First Commander of Detachment 81 Counter-Terrorist Special Forces (1981).
- The Founder and First Commander of Project Eagle On Strategic Intelligence Center Agency (Pusintelstrat), BAIS Armed Forces (1983)
- Commander of The Elite Special President Security Unit / VVIP At the ASEAN Summit Manila, Philippines (1984).
- The Founder and First Commander of Creme De La Creme Charlie's Project / Project Intelligence Techniques On Detachment 81 Counter-Terrorist Special Forces (1985).
- The Founder and First Commander Of The Elite Special Forces Combat Battle School Of Detachment-81 Counter-Terrorist At Special Forces Education Center (1986).
- Commander of The Elite Special Forces Hunter Killer Commando Forces In East Timor Middle Sector (Osu, Frekueike, Laisorobai). Luhut achieved The Best of the Best Elite Special Forces Commander (1986).
- The Commander of The Airborne School on Special Forces Education Center (1987).
- Assistant Operations (As-Ops) Special Forces (1989).
- Commander of Special Forces Group 3 Combat Intelligent/Sandhi Yudha (1990).
- Commander of Special Forces Education Center (1993).
- Commander of Military Resort/Korem 081/Dhirotsaha Jaya, Madiun, East Java. Luhut achieved The Best of the Best In Among Indonesian Territorial Military Commander (1995).
- Deputy Commander of Center For Infantry Weaponry & Armaments (1995).
- Commander of Center For Infantry Weaponry & Armaments (1996–1997).
- Commander of The Army Training, Education, and Doctrine Command (1997–1999).
- Indonesian Ambassador Plenipotentiary to Singapore (1999–2000).
Minister of Industry and Trade of Indonesia (2000–2001).
- Chief of Staff, Executive Office of the President of the Republic of Indonesia (2014 – 2015).
- Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security of Indonesia (2015 - Presents).

Photo (now & then) as minister and as Kopassus operator during East Timor campaign.











pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 271288


I see no sargeants or private ranks stripes on their arm, they must be officers. is it from JOCIT exercise in Australia bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> I see no sargeants or private ranks stripes on their arm, they must be officers. is it from JOCIT exercise in Australia bro?



Can't confirm that, but most likely from JOCIT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 271363
> View attachment 271364
> View attachment 271365



dari satuan mana?


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Navy arrests five pirates operating in Malacca Strait*
Kamis, 12 November 2015 15:26 WIB | 479 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Navys Western Fleet Command (Koarmabar) has arrested five pirates who robbed MV Merlin in Malacca Strait on October 22.

"The swift reaction team of Koarmabar has managed to catch the five pirates, who were part of the wanted list, and were operating in Malacca Strait," Commander of Koarmabar Rear Admiral A. Taufik R. stated here, Thursday. 

The five pirates are identified by the initials: WN alias GB (44), KM alias KR (21), CK alias GL (35), WY (23), and RM (23).

The pirates were caught during a raid on their hideout located in the slope of Mount Salak, Gunung Sari Village, Pamijahan Sub-district, Bogor District, West Java Province, on November 11.

The naval personnel shot GLs right thigh while he was attempting to evade arrest.

The arrest in Bogor was carried out after receiving information from four other pirates who were earlier detained in Parit isle, Tanjung Balai Karimun, Riau Islands Province. They were identified by the initials: MZ (49), BA (18), WM (20), and GY (25). 

Another 37-year-old individual, with the initials (JM), was arrested in Jakarta for allegedly buying spare parts from pirated ships.(*)


----------



## Nike

海自飛行艇輸入に前向き＝インドネシア議長が安倍首相に伝達
2015 年 11 月 12 日 12:33 JST 更新

　安倍晋三首相は１２日午前、インドネシア国会のセトヤ・ノファント議長と首相官邸で会談した。同議長は席上、海上自衛隊の救難飛行艇ＵＳ２の輸入について「関心を有しており、検討している」と述べ、前向きな姿勢を示した。

　この後、菅義偉官房長官は記者会見で、ＵＳ２輸出についてインドネシアと事務レベルで交渉を進める方針を示した。政府は昨年４月に策定した防衛装備移転三原則に基づき、既にインドとの間でＵＳ２輸出に向けた協議を行っている。

　一方、首相は同議長との会談で、中国による人工島造成などで緊張が高まっている南シナ海情勢に関し、「日本とインドネシアと東南アジア諸国連合（ＡＳＥＡＮ）は、同じ声で発言することをお願いしたい」と述べ、連携を呼び掛けた。　

［時事通信社］


http://jp.wsj.com/articles/JJ1150370...30012374651337

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

US2 Shinmeywa for Indonesia


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

madokafc said:


> dari satuan mana?


Yonif Linud 433 Kostrad

*Indonesian Navy and PT PAl celebrate First Steel Cutting of Tug Boat 2400hp.*
Another project for PT PAL.
.
.
.








PAL INDONESIA : : :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT PAL's new submarine production facility

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zero_wing

Wow good job guys

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## MarveL

*



*​
*Boosting Indonesia’s Naval And Air Defenses In South China Sea – Analysis*
_



South China Sea. Source: U.S. Central Intelligence Agency, Wikipedia Commons._
BY PUBLISHED BY THE FOREIGN POLICY RESEARCH INSTITUTE NOVEMBER 12, 2015


By Felix K. Chang*

Until September, Indonesia seemed sure to increase its defense budget in the coming year. Rising concern over Chinese actions in the South China Sea had already prompted Indonesian leaders to pledge themselves to do more to safeguard Indonesia’s maritime claims in the region. Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo promised to turn the Indonesian military into “a regional maritime force respected by countries in the East Asia region.” A senior Indonesian military official was more direct—putting China on notice that Indonesia would defend its maritime space around the Natuna Islands, including those parts that fall within China’s nine-dash claim line in the South China Sea.[1]

But to properly defend Indonesia’s maritime interests, the Indonesian military has had to reorient itself onto what it calls a “maritime axis.” That process was formalized in its 2010 Strategic Defense Plan. It detailed what Indonesia would need to do to modernize its long-neglected navy and air force. Since 2011, both have begun to procure newer equipment. The navy ordered three Type 209/1400 diesel-electric attack submarines from South Korea, two Sigma-class corvettes from the Netherlands, and a number of fast attack craft from Indonesian shipyards. It also acquired three small British-built frigates. Meanwhile, the air force acquired the first of 24 retired American F-16C/D fighters, which will be refurbished and outfitted with new radar systems to give them better maritime and strike capabilities.

However, the momentum of Indonesia’s military procurement seemed to have faltered in September, when Joko’s government submitted its proposed 2016 state budget to the Indonesian People’s Representative Council (DPR). In that budget, the government cut the defense allocation by 6.3% from Rp 102.3 trillion ($7 billion) to Rp 95.8 trillion ($6.5 billion). A few weeks later, the government awarded a $5 billion high-speed railway contract to a giant Chinese state-owned enterprise. Some wondered whether Indonesia had chosen to take a softer line towards China.[2]

More likely, though, Indonesia’s weakening economy drove both decisions, rather than any easing of its concerns over the South China Sea. Joko’s government has argued that it needed to shift resources away from military spending to fund a series of stimulus packages to revive the Indonesian economy, which has suffered as the country’s raw material exports have fallen, a problem deepened by the government’s ill-timed reforms of Indonesia’s mining industry. With respect to the contract award, the Chinese bid was sweetened at the last minute with a financial package for the proposed railway’s construction that did not require any loan guarantees from the Indonesian government, freeing it from any liabilities if the expensive project failed to meet expectations. That was something Japan’s competing offer could not match.[3]

Whatever the reason for the lower defense allocation, it will hinder the modernization of Indonesia’s naval and air forces. During budgetary testimony in October, General Gatot Nurmantyo, the commander of Indonesian armed forces, told the DPR’s defense commission that the lower defense allocation would force him to delay or scrap a number of procurement programs. That prompted some on the DPR defense commission to worry whether the Indonesian military would have enough resources to achieve its “Minimum Essential Force,” the minimum requirements needed to defend Indonesia’s maritime interests. Hence, the commission adopted a new proposal to add Rp 37.1 trillion ($2.5 billion) to the defense budget. Ultimately, the DPR’s budget commission pared back that proposal, but still boosted the defense budget to Rp 99.5 trillion ($6.7 billion).[4]

While the new budget still represents a decrease from a year earlier, the small increase over the government’s proposal will help to keep some procurement programs on track and offset the falling value of the Indonesian rupiah against the U.S. dollar, which has made purchases of foreign military equipment more expensive. In any case, Indonesia has also pursued other financing means to support its military procurement. In early September, the Indonesian Ministry of Finance arranged for PT Bank Negara Indonesia to provide credit worth Rp 980 billion ($666 million) to the military for a variety of acquisitions. Soon thereafter, the DPR’s defense commission revealed that Jakarta was seeking to secure a $3 billion loan from Moscow to fund major acquisitions.[5] If the loan is finalized, Indonesia’s Ministry of Defense will most likely use it to acquire Russian Su-35 fighters and Kilo-class submarines, both of which the DPR’s defense commission has already endorsed. As the one commission member said of Indonesia: “[we are] a maritime country… so sea security must be prioritized.”[6]

Yet, even with such support for new kit, the Indonesian military will have to stretch its resources to set up adequate defenses in the South China Sea. The military has already listed a number of infrastructure improvements on and around the Natuna Islands that need to be completed before it can station more forces there. The improvements include the construction of facilities for 2,000 additional troops; expansion of a naval base at Pontianak; and upgrade of Ranai air base with new hangars, radar, and a longer runway. In September, Minister of Defense Ryamizard Ryacudu visited Natuna Island to draw attention to Indonesia’s efforts to beef up defenses in the area. He noted plans to deploy three ships and four fighter aircraft on the island.[7]

In the near future, Indonesia is expected to publish a new defense white paper. It will likely detail the growing maritime threats to Indonesian security. Along with Jakarta’s ongoing attempts to strengthen its navy and air force, it reflects the intent of Indonesian leaders to better protect their country’s interests in the South China Sea. But how quickly those leaders can do so is an open question. They have a long way to go before they can bring to fruition the robust force structure envisioned in the 2010 Strategic Defense Plan. Despite the progress made over the last five years, the defenses on the Natuna Islands are only just beginning to improve. For now, Ranai air base still has the air of a remote outpost, operating a single 1980s-era radar set. Perhaps in the coming years more military hardware will finally reach it.

About the author:
* Felix K. Chang is a senior fellow at the Foreign Policy Research Institute. He is also the Chief Strategy Officer of DecisionQ, a predictive analytics company in the national security and healthcare industries. He has worked with a number of digital, consumer services, and renewable energy entrepreneurs for years. He was previously a consultant in Booz Allen Hamilton’s Strategy and Organization practice; among his clients were the U.S. Department of Energy, U.S. Department of Homeland Security, U.S. Department of the Treasury, and other agencies. Earlier, he served as a senior planner and an intelligence officer in the U.S. Department of Defense and a business advisor at Mobil Oil Corporation, where he dealt with strategic planning for upstream and midstream investments throughout Asia and Africa.

Boosting Indonesia’s Naval And Air Defenses In South China Sea – Analysis | Eurasia Review



*Indonesia questions US Navy pilot for flying plane into country's airspace*
By Adam Harvey in Indonesia and staff
Posted Tue at 6:14pm




*PHOTO:* US Navy lieutenant colonel James Murphy is seen being escorted away from his plane by Indonesian military.(Antara)

Indonesian authorities are questioning a US Navy pilot after he flew his light plane into the country's airspace and then allegedly refused to leave.

Indonesian jets scrambled to intercept the light plane when it strayed into the nation's airspace without authorisation on Monday afternoon.

The pilot was forced to land the single-engine Cessna at Tarakan air base in Kalimantan — where he told Indonesian military that he was lieutenant colonel James Murphy with the US Navy.

Indonesia has released photographs of Mr Murphy surrounded by armed troops.

The US embassy in Jakarta said it was providing consular assistance to Mr Murphy.

The Jakarta Post reported Mr Murphy passed through the Philippines and Malaysia before he entered Indonesian airspace, on his way to Singapore.

"He told us that he was on leave and was flying solo in a civilian aircraft," lieutenant colonel Andi Gunawan said, according to the newspaper.

"We are coordinating with the foreign ministry to see if he can resume his flight," he said.

Indonesia questions US Navy pilot for flying plane into country's airspace - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)








*Indonesia mulls SDF’s US-2 aircraft*
9:05 pm, November 12, 2015





_SETYA NOVANTO as speaker of the Indonesian House of Representatives-SHINZO ABE_

Jiji PressTOKYO (Jiji Press) — Setya Novanto, visiting speaker of the Indonesian House of Representatives, indicated Thursday his country’s interest in purchasing the Maritime Self-Defense Force’s US-2 amphibious rescue aircraft.

Meeting with Prime Minister Shinzo Abe at the prime minister’s office in Tokyo, Setya said Indonesia is interested in and is considering importing the US-2 aircraft.





_Flow of rescue operations at sea or a remote island_

After the Abe-Setya talks, Chief Cabinet Secretary Yoshihide Suga said in a press conference that Japan will promote working-level negotiations with Indonesia on a US-2 deal.

Under its new three principles on the transfer of defense equipment, adopted in April 2014, the Japanese government is already in talks with India about possibly exporting the amphibious rescue aircraft.

Indonesia mulls SDF’s US-2 aircraft - The Japan News








_Garuda contingent in this case Indobatt Task Force (Indonesian Battalion) Konga XXIII-I / Unifil who was carrying out UN peacekeeping mission in Lebanon under the command of Lt. Col. Andreas Dwi P. Nana, SIP as Commander Task Force (Dansatgas), providing relief supplies and toys for children Extraordinary School (SLB) in the Region El Aidesse, South Lebanon, Monday (09/11/2015)._
_




This assistance is part of the Quick Impact Project in one of the activities of the territorial Cimic (Civilian Military cordination) carried out by the Task Force Indobatt cooperation with G9 and Civil Affairs eastern sector of UNIFIL (United Nations Interim Force In Lebanon) which received approval from the Force Commander UNIFIL Major General Luciano Portolano.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

N219

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Competitor for Twin Otter, EMB 110 Bandeirante, Dornier Do 228, Beechcraft 1900 and Harbin Y-12













Kisaran harga N219 katanya mau dibandrol sekitar 5-6 juta dollar, kira2 gmn peluang exportnya? harganya sama harbin y-12 dan yang sejenis lebih kompetitif mana y?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Competitor for Twin Otter, EMB 110 Bandeirante, Dornier Do 228, Beechcraft 1900 and Harbin Y-12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kisaran harga N219 katanya mau dibandrol sekitar 5-6 juta dollar, kira2 gmn peluang exportnya? harganya sama harbin y-12 dan yang sejenis lebih kompetitif mana y?





maybe not only about Price that we can success or not in international market. maybe there are three component that we must to calculate:
1. price per unit
2. The availability of spare parts and price per spare part
3. operational cost

first we should strength up our domestic market and develop most of spare part component and produce in Indonesia. logistical support of component is become a basic competitiveness advantage if we go to international market. i think we should consider to ASEAN market first. after that we can outsource some of fast moving spare part to another country which near with target market to assure that logistical support is good.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CountStrike said:


> maybe not only about Price that we can success or not in international market. maybe there are three component that we must to calculate:
> 1. price per unit
> 2. The availability of spare parts and price per spare part
> 3. operational cost
> 
> first we should strength up our domestic market and develop most of spare part component and produce in Indonesia. logistical support of component is become a basic competitiveness advantage if we go to international market. i think we should consider to ASEAN market first. after that we can outsource some of fast moving spare part to another country which near with target market to assure that logistical support is good.



That's true, my concern is because few years ago, PTDI quoted a considerably lower price, around 3-4 million dollar a piece. And since we try to sell this plane for commercial purpose, which is very much price sensitive, i can not help but wonder how N219 will survive the competition if we put a heavy price tag compare to other similar plane?


----------



## CountStrike

pr1v4t33r said:


> That's true, my concern is because few years ago, PTDI quoted a considerably lower price, around 3-4 million dollar a piece. And since we try to sell this plane for commercial purpose, which is very much price sensitive, i can not help but wonder how N219 will survive the competition if we put a heavy price tag compare to other similar plane?


this is from CEO PT DI

"Yang jelas kami tidak mau menjual murah dan kami harapkan dengan nilai itu bisa menkover nilai investasi sekitar Rp 500 miliar dengan menjual sebanyak 100 pesawat," ujar Budi di hanggar PT DI, Jalan Pajajaran, Kota Bandung.

I think 3-4 Million is not make sense... if it true, it will drop our capability.. and make our image is lower...5-6 Milion is opening price.. if the domestics demand can make break event point (BEP), i think price per unit can be lower further to export market.


----------



## Rondo.royal

pr1v4t33r said:


> Competitor for Twin Otter, EMB 110 Bandeirante, Dornier Do 228, Beechcraft 1900 and Harbin Y-12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kisaran harga N219 katanya mau dibandrol sekitar 5-6 juta dollar, kira2 gmn peluang exportnya? harganya sama harbin y-12 dan yang sejenis lebih kompetitif mana y?


----------



## CountStrike

BTW this is first time we built Passenger plane.. CN 235 is military plane


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CountStrike said:


> this is from CEO PT DI
> 
> "Yang jelas kami tidak mau menjual murah dan kami harapkan dengan nilai itu bisa menkover nilai investasi sekitar Rp 500 miliar dengan menjual sebanyak 100 pesawat," ujar Budi di hanggar PT DI, Jalan Pajajaran, Kota Bandung.
> 
> I think 3-4 Million is not make sense... if it true, it will drop our capability.. and make our image is lower...5-6 Milion is opening price.. if the domestics demand can make break event point (BEP), i think price per unit can be lower further to export market.



That's why i ask if maybe someone have reliable info for 19 Pax airplane price like Harbin Y-12 and Twotter. We try to compete here. Even domestic private sector will opt for other plane if they consider that N219 price not competitive enough for them.




CountStrike said:


> BTW this is first time we built Passenger plane.. CN 235 is military plane



This is the 2nd time actually. The first one was N250, which we failed miserably, in economical sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Living in a men's world ‪
--------------------------------------------------------------
A lone female soldier among her male fellows - photo taken during preparation of Indonesian military contingent for UN mission.

photo credit : aryati_yuki

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Urban Warfare exercise






Army (Special Force/Kopassus)





Marine Special Force (Denjaka)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indopura

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Police Densus 88 operator

photo credit : P.R

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Anyone here have new pics about yonif 203 activity in Tanggerang today, i thing Agus had them wear new combat gear as result of review from joint exercise with Australia mechanized formation. It's part of belanegara training

@Jakartans@PkDef @anas_nurhafidz @pr1v4t33r

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Anyone here have new pics about yonif 203 activity in Tanggerang today, i thing Agus had them wear new combat gear as result of review from joint exercise with Australia mechanized formation. It's part of belanegara training
> 
> @Jakartans@PkDef @anas_nurhafidz @pr1v4t33r


This photo uploaded 5 days ago by him (AHY)
Cannot see the whole gears but maybe this tactical BDU, if the activity taken place today, we have to wait till tomorrow before they start uploading the latest photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Navy guided-missile corvettes KRI Usman Harun-359 (left) and KRI Diponegoro-365 conducting a replenishment at sea with Royal Australian Navy replenishment vessel HMAS Sirius during Exercise New Horizon.
Photo: Indonesian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Exercise New Horizon is the RANs most important Naval activity with the TNI-AL.

This year has seen an exceptionally high tempo of engagement between the Australian and Indonesian navies with HMA Ships.

WARRAMUNGA and SIRIUS. This is a clear demonstration of the maturity of our Defence relationship, and the commitment to continue working together to ensure our mutual security.














madokafc said:


> Anyone here have new pics about yonif 203 activity in Tanggerang today, i thing Agus had them wear new combat gear as result of review from joint exercise with Australia mechanized formation. It's part of belanegara training
> 
> @Jakartans@PkDef @anas_nurhafidz @pr1v4t33r


belum ketemu tan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Anyone here have new pics about yonif 203 activity in Tanggerang today, i thing Agus had them wear new combat gear as result of review from joint exercise with Australia mechanized formation. It's part of belanegara training



i'll check it and post if i found something.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Anggota TNI dari Korem 173/Praja Vira Braja melakukan patroli di sepanjang Pantai Distrik Oridek, Biak Numfor, Papua, Jumat (13/11/2015)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Deadly invasion | Renang tempur, Yon 10 Pulau Galang, Batam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Good night everybody 
@davidtamboto

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MarveL

_Grob's Night Flight, Adisutjipto AFB_





@jeffp





devianart

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Border patrol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## toke115

Credit: Yayan Supriatna

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet (AARM) 2015*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Other country using PINDAD's riffle*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Sejumlah Taruna Akademi TNI Angkatan Laut (AAL) yang tergabung dalam Genderang Seruling Gita Jala Taruna unjuk kebolehan saat Kirab Kota di Ambon, Maluku, Jumat (13/11/15). Kirab Kota merupakan rangkaian dari latihan dan praktek (Lattek) Jalayudha 2015 yang diikuti Taruna AAL tingkat IV Angkatan 61. (ANTARAFOTO/Izaac Mulyawan)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MarveL said:


> *ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet (AARM) 2015*


Please also update the result here: _TNI FTW! Indonesian forces sweep gold medals at shooting competition in Australia _




MarveL said:


> *Other country using PINDAD's riffle*


From cambodia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Lattek Jalayudha Taruna AALSejumlah Taruna Akademi Angkatan Laut (AAL) Angkatan 61 mengikuti Latihan dan Praktek (Lattek) Jalayudha 2015 di Pangkalan Utama TNI Angkatan Laut (Lantamal) IX/Ambon, Maluku, Kamis (12/11). Sebanyak 90 Taruna AAL Angkatan 61 tersebut singgah di Ambon dengan KRI Ki Hajar Dewantara-364 dan KRI Teluk Banten-516 dalam rangka Lattek Jalayudha 2015. (ANTARAFOTO/Izaac Mulyawan)


----------



## MarveL

pr1v4t33r said:


> From cambodia?



Its pinoy.

btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Jakarta, DMC*- Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Ryamizard Ryacudu menerima kunjungan _Chief of Defence Force _Australia Air Chief Marshal (ACM) _Mark_ Binskin, Kamis (12/11) di kantor Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta.

Kunjungan Air Chief Marshal Mark Binskin kepada Menhan ini, dilakukannya disela-sela kunjungann kepada Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo dalam rangka melaksanakan _High Level Committee_(HLC) _Meeting_ ke-3 Australia dan Indonesia (Ausindo) tahun 2015 di Mabes TNI Cilangkap.

Dalam kesempatan tersebut, Menteri Pertahanan menyampaikan selamat datang kepada Air Chief Marshal Mark Binskin dan berharap melalui kunjungan ini hubungan Indonesia dan Australia terutama di bidang pertahanan semakin erat dan meningkat.

Hubungan persahatan kedua negara yang bertetangga terutama hubungan antar Angkatan Bersenjata harus terus dijaga. Meskipun hubungan politik antar kedua negara turun naik, kadang baik kadang kurang baik, tetapi untuk hubungan antar Kementeria Pertahanan dan Angkatan Bersenjata tidak boleh turun naik dan harus tetap stabil.

Senada dengan Menhan, Air Chief Marshal Mark Binskin juga berharap hubungan kerjasama pertahanan akan terus meningkat di masa mendatang. Menurutnya, saat ini kerjasama di bidang pertahanan kedua negara sudah mengarah kepada yang sangat positif sekali terutama peningkatan kerjasama di bidang latihan bersama, kerjasama di bidang operasi dan kerjasama pendidikan dan latihan. (BDI/SAS)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Hundreds of Central Sulawesi citizen, begin the training _of "Nation Defend"_ in the Navy HQ, Watusampu, Palu today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Indonesian Navy Eastern Fleet.
> View attachment 271923
> View attachment 271924
> View attachment 271925



the pics doesn't appear


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesian Navy Eastern Fleet.
@madokafc sorry for error

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

toke115 said:


> Credit: Yayan Supriatna



Is this the new Leopard 2 revolution for Indonesia?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Is this the new Leopard 2 revolution for Indonesia?


Yupz

That's photo from pindad's twitter, but why mr syafrie is overthere?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664804556514004992

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

need more surface combatant ships, larger ones


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PKR & SSV?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> PKR & SSV?
> View attachment 271963


PKR bro look at the radar tower.


----------



## Nike

need more surface combatant ships, large ones


Jakartans@PkDef said:


> PKR bro look at the radar tower.



Yup thats PKR


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> PKR bro look at the radar tower.



Yea i know, the one with big mast and radar is PKR. How about the other one? Looks like SSV to me...


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

F-16 52ID





F-16V For Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Source : Pusat Teknologi Roket

RX 550 Static test (2014)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Today is the 70th anniversary of the Indonesian Police Mobile Brigade (Brimob)

The Indonesian Police Ranger Regiments (Resimen Pelopor), Police Mobile Brigade Corps under the Indonesian National Pollce. They are deployed in platoon to battalion size for anti insurgency operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KN Gajah Laut 4804, the 4th, 48m, BAKAMLA's patrol vessel. Launch around a month ago, but slip under the radar.





60m, newly launch Customs patrol vessel





LCPV for KRI Makassar





KRI Makassar unloading lcvp & opening her floodable dock

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## toke115

@pr1v4t33r Yep..
Credit: capt_hindboy

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SSV #1, shaping up nicely

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*




Jokowi condemns Paris attacks 
thejakartapost.com, Jakarta | National | Sat, November 14 2015, 1:47 PM





*
_President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo. (kompas.com/Roderick Adrian Mozes)_

President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo has condemned the multiple attacks in Paris, France, that have killed at least 120 people and promised to support counter-terrorism efforts.

He expressed his deep condolences to all the victims of the violence and also to the French government and people.

"Indonesia condemns the violence that took place in Paris," he said in a press statement on Saturday.

Jokowi said that any act of terrorism could not be tolerated and called for international cooperation in the war against terrorism.

"I urge all parties to strengthen the international cooperation in handling terrorism issues," he said at a press conference before departing to Turkey to attend the G20 Summit.

The Indonesian Embassy in Paris reported earlier that so far no Indonesian victims had been reported and said that it had opened a hotline for information regarding the attacks.

A series of attacks involving shootings, explosions and hostages took place on Friday night in the French capital.

French authorities have reported that at least 120 people died in the incident along with the attackers. (rin)

Jokowi condemns Paris attacks | The Jakarta Post


*Indonesia Wants to Turn Crocodiles and Piranhas Into Prison Guards (for Real!)*

BY LUKE DARBY





NICK SULTANA
They're not even kidding.

Indonesia is a rough place for drug dealers. Most drug-related crimes carry death penalty sentences, since, as president Joko Widodo put it, the country is facing “national emergency”-sized drug problems.

But the country is on the cutting edge of some novel prison reforms. By which we mean crocodile prison guards.

Budi Waseso, the head of Indonesian anti-drug efforts, told local news site Tempo that he wants to build a prison exclusively for drug traffickers, surrounded by a moat filled with crocodiles. “We will place as many crocodiles as we can there,” he told the site. “I will search for the most ferocious type of crocodile.”

Like any reasonable person, you may be thinking, “Obviously, this is a joke. No rational person in a position of authority would suggest solving problems with feral animals.”

“This is serious,” another official, Slamet Pribadi, told Agence France-Presse. “This is not a joke.” On top of crocodiles, Waseso is considering incorporating piranhas and tigers into his new prison defense system, though how exactly the tri-species security will work remains a mystery. Like, can piranhas and crocodiles peacefully occupy the same moat? And you can’t just dump tigers in there too, right?

Lucky for Waseso, Indonesia is already home to saltwater crocodiles, the biggest reptile in the world. Reaching 20 feet in length and weighing up to 3,000 pounds, transporting them to a prison definitely wouldn’t cause any opening-scene-of-Jurassic _Jurassic-Park_, “SHOOT HER” type situations.

A popular misconception about the _Crocodylidae_ family is that it’s unchanged since prehistoric times. In fact, they’re highly complex reptiles, and evolution has perfectly prepared them for careers as corrections officers. As Waseso explains, “You can’t bribe a crocodile.”


Indonesia Wants to Turn Crocodiles and Piranhas Into Prison Guards (for Real!) | GQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KRI Hasan Basri doing retrofit at PT PAL





Beauty Corvette


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Happy birthday 70th for marine corps.
Jalesu Bhumyamca Jayamahe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Marine Corps held a military ceremony to celebrate the Marines 70th Anniversary at Bumi Marinir, Cilandak, South Jakarta, Sunday (11/15/2015).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

*ASIA PACIFIC*

*Indonesia Won’t Slide Back Into Military Rule, Security Minister Says*

By JOE COCHRANENOV. 11, 2015



Indonesia will not allow the country’s armed forces to make a political comeback and undermine civilian rule, the country’s security minister said on Wednesday, amid growing fears thatIndonesia’s nascent democracy was backsliding toward its authoritarian past.

The assertion by Luhut B. Pandjaitan, the coordinating minister for political, legal and security affairs, came as Human Rights Watch released a report on Wednesday saying that elements of the military, national police and government continued to undermine orders from Indonesia’s president, Joko Widodo, by restricting access to the restive eastern region of Papua to foreign journalists.

Despite his pledges of continued civilian supremacy as part of the country’s democratic transition, which began in 1999, Mr. Joko’s security forces, particularly the army and the national police, have been actively expanding their power bases, according to analysts, and unilaterally carrying out operations and crackdowns that Indonesian legal and human rights activists have derided as violating the law.





_Luhut B. Pandjaitan, the coordinating minister for Indonesia's political, legal and security affairs, spoke at a luncheon with foreign journalists on Wednesday in Jakarta. CreditDarren Whiteside/Reuters_
Mr. Luhut, a retired four-star general, said at a luncheon with foreign journalists that the armed forces had been stripped of dual political and security powers more than a decade ago and that there would be no going back.

“We have no plan to do so,” Mr. Luhut said. “We said: ‘You cannot play this role anymore. You have to only do military operations.’ ”

He added, “I don’t see any military involvement in civilian activities.”

Others are not so sure. Mr. Joko, who took office in October 2014, is the first Indonesian president not to have come from his country’s political elite or to have been an army general.

Analysts say that is part of the problem.

A recent report by the Institute for Policy Analysis of Conflict, based in the Indonesian capital, Jakarta, said that both the armed forces and the national police “seem to be testing the political waters to see how far they can push their authority in the face of a weak president with little experience in security affairs,” especially the military.

Last month, military and police personnel on the resort island of Bali demanded that the organizers of a popular regional literary festival cancel scheduled programs, book unveilings and a documentary screening related to the killings of an estimated 500,000 or more people during state-sponsored purges of suspected Communists and their sympathizers in 1965-66.

The purges were overseen by General Suharto, who went on to become Indonesia’s president and to preside over an authoritarian, military-backed government for 32 years.

In the years after Mr. Suharto’s forced resignation in 1998, the country’s democratically elected Parliament began stripping the military of its vast powers, including eliminating its reserved legislative seats, and compelling it to sell off its business interests and to focus solely on national defense and external threats.

Yet before and since Mr. Joko took office last year, the military has managed to become increasingly involved in civilian affairs and internal security issues, including demanding a role in police counterterrorism operations against Muslim terrorist groups operating in Indonesia, taking part in government development projects in rural parts of the country and increasing its military command.

During Mr. Suharto’s rule, the armed forces, known as the T.N.I., adopted a territorial command structure in which soldiers were based in every region, all the way down to the village level, usurping the powers of local governments.

Recent public statements by senior Indonesian security officials have also caused unease.

In March, Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo, the army chief of staff at the time, told a group of students that the country was facing a “proxy war” in which certain groups in the country could be used to attack the state — which analysts interpreted as meaning that the military might need to regain its internal security role.

General Gatot is now commander in chief of Indonesia’s armed forces.

In August, the defense minister, Ryamizard Ryacudu, a retired army general, announced plans to enlist and train 100 million civilian military reservists who could be deployed to defend the country — another reference to internal security threats that needed to be addressed by the armed forces, according to analysts.

“The T.N.I. is trying to play a bigger role” that was greatly diminished after Mr. Suharto’s resignation in 1998, said Sidney Jones, the director of the Institute for Policy Analysis of Conflict.

In recent months, senior military and police officials have publicly questioned and in some cases ignored Mr. Joko’s instructions regarding security. In May, he announced the lifting of decades-old restrictions on foreign journalists wanting to report in Papua and West Papua Provinces, which make up the country’s poorest region despite having among Indonesia’s richest mineral resources.

Indonesian security forces have continually cracked down on a small-scale separatist movement in the Papua region for decades, on civilian groups calling for a referendum on independence, and on general public dissent against Jakarta. In December 2014, security forces shot dead five people protesting the beating of a young boy by soldiers.

In its report released on Wednesday, Human Rights Watch stated that elements of the Indonesian government and security apparatus continued to hinder access to the Papua region by foreign journalists despite Mr. Joko’s instructions.

The organization said that the national police had continued to require foreign journalists to obtain a permission letter from its security and intelligence agency, under the guise of following a law related to the monitoring of foreigners traveling in Indonesia.

Foreign journalists are also required to send a notification letter to the Indonesian Ministry of Foreign Affairs stating the purpose of their visit to Papua, the dates of travel and the locations they would visit, according to Human Rights Watch.

“There are elements of the government and T.N.I. that are hostile to foreign access to Papua,” said Phelim Kine, deputy director of Human Rights Watch’s Asia division, during a news briefing.

Mr. Luhut, the security minister, said he would take action if he were given evidence that government or security officials were obstructing foreign journalists from going to the Papua region.

“Come back to me, and if it’s necessary, we will fire them,” he said.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/12/w...nto-military-rule-security-minister-says.html


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Battle broke out in Morotai, 3.000 military personnel deployed




*Morotai *– Pertempuran laut antara Kapal Republik Indonesia (KRI) dengan Kapal perang musuh di daerah Bitung Sulut terjadi hingga merembet ke Pulau Morotai, Maluku Utara.

Saat yang sama adanya infiltrasi/penyusupan daerah musuh dengan terjun taktis malam hari dari pasukan Lintas Udara,kemudian ditengah kota terhadi perebutan objek vital Kantor Bupati Morotai yang dikuasai musuh.

Di laut wilayah laut, KRI yang membawa Tank Amphibi dan Pasukan taktis Marinir dan Pasukan Katak TNI AL melakukan penyerbuan pantai Armydoc Area dan terjadi pertempuran dengan pasukan musuh yang berakhir pengejaran laut oleh tim Pasukan Marinir TNI AL pasukan musuh yang kabur melalui jalur laut sehingga kembali terjadi pertempuran laut dan diakhiri dengan penembakan Rudal darat dari KRI TNI AL dengan sasaran menghancurkan pos pertahanan musuh di darat.

Selanjutnya, dilakukan penerjunan dari pasukan Linud TNI AD dan Paskhas TNI AU untuk menguasai Run Way Bandara pitu Morotai sebagai landasan pesawat pengangkut, pasukan dan Kendaraan tempur yang telah bersiaga di Makassar, kemudian diangkut menggunakan pesawat Hercules dan didaratkan di Bandara pitu yang telah dikuasai hingga terjadi pertempuran dahsyat untuk menghancurkan musuh, puncaknya terjadi penghancuran Basis musuh dilakukan pesawat Sukhoi TNI AU.

readmore: _Pertempuran Pecah di Morotai, 3.000 TNI Diterjunkan | deliknews.com_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

12 November 2015

Morotai Island






Foto: Antara/ Fanny


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indos said:


> 12 November 2015
> 
> Morotai Island
> 
> View attachment 272320
> 
> 
> Foto: Antara/ Fanny


Indonesian Military Quick Reaction Strike Force / PPRC exercise today

Bro @Indos is that Su-27 or Su-30? i think its Su-27 right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Elite within Elite Corps *

There are two elite group among Kostrad Corps

Raider and Taipur Unit

We have discussed about Rider unit at PDF, so Today how about learning about Taipur

Combat Reconnaissance Unit (Intai Tempur/Taipur) Kostrad

































*Kostrad* (_*Ko*mando Cadangan *Str*ategis *A*ngkatan *D*arat_: "Army Reserve Strategic Command") is a formation of theIndonesian Army. Kostrad is a Corps level command which has up to 35,000 troops. It also supervises operational readiness among all commands and conducts defence and security operations at the strategic level in accordance with policies of the TNI commander.

As a corps, Kostrad is commanded by a _Panglima_ (Commander), usually a lieutenant general. Kostrad falls under the army chief of staff for training, personnel, and administration.[2] However, it comes under the Commander-in-Chief of the Indonesian National Armed Forces for operational command and deployment. Kostrad typically receives best equipments in the Army and its two armoured battalions will soon receive Leopard 2A4 and Leopard 2 Revolution tanks.

Starting 1984 the Panglima of Kostrad (Pangkostrad) has been charged to lead the conduct of combat operations, called defence and security operations.

Kostrad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Kostrad Troops








Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Indonesian Military Quick Reaction Strike Force / PPRC exercise today
> 
> Bro @Indos is that Su-27 or Su-30? i think its Su-27 right?



Yup, Su 27 by looking on the head

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT. PAL Indonesia


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Old vs Young, but Van speijk class still really beauty. everlasting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

AARM 2015, Philippines contingent using Pindad SS2 v4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

pr1v4t33r said:


> AARM 2015, Philippines contingent using Pindad SS2 v4


Itu pinoy army emang beli dr pindad buat kompetisi aarm atau hanya pinjam untuk test dan uji coba?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> AARM 2015, Philippines contingent using Pindad SS2 v4


Doesnt look like like Phil Camo, maybe Cambodia


----------



## Indos

SS 2 has big power, it is an advantage for shooting competition or war situation where accuracy is so important. Need strong muscle to handle this weapon, particularly to handle the sock each time we fire, M 16 is more easy though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

This is Phil camo:





Cambodia camo:





Source:
:: Gallery ::

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Doesnt look like like Phil Camo, maybe Cambodia



Maybe you're right. Anyone can confirm this?




initial_d said:


> Itu pinoy army emang beli dr pindad buat kompetisi aarm atau hanya pinjam untuk test dan uji coba?



Kelihatannya beli khusus untuk kompetisi. Soalnya kontingen Indonesia pake yang varian HB


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* New Tank Transporter for TNI AD *




Mercedes Benz Doll tank transporter (photo : Indomesin)

Indomesin won the project to supply MERCEDES BENZ - DOLL Tank Transporter for Indonesian Army. 
These 6x6 Transporter had capability to lift 70 Ton Tank, such as Leopard 2A4 and Marder. 

This transporter will be assembled in Indomesin workshop, and Indomesin try to achieve 35% local content for the final product. 

Welcome for a new era of MERCEDES DEFENCE in Indonesia.

Indomesin has experienced in a Joint Production Tank Transporter Drive Train System, it can handle 80T total tank weight such as Leopard etc. 




Not like any traditional transporter, this transporter using all steerable axles, that can rotate freely to follow head truck movement. With pneumatic suspension, and 24 tyres, this transporter will easily takes any tanks anywhere in the battlefield.

(Indomesin)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Mercedes Benz Doll






 Rheinmetall Driver Training Simulator integrated with VBS3


----------



## initial_d

Indos said:


> SS 2 has big power, it is an advantage for shooting competition or war situation where accuracy is so important. Need strong muscle to handle this weapon, particularly to handle the sock each time we fire, M 16 is more easy though.


Are you sure about that, as long as i know ss2 recoil is light and smooth, a lot of american soldier that participate on us-indo joint exercise that try ss2 said so, handling and recoil just like m4.


----------



## Indos

initial_d said:


> Are you sure about that, as long as i know ss2 recoil is light and smooth, a lot of american soldier that participate on us-indo joint exercise that try ss2 said so, handling and recoil just like m4.



Maybe new SS 2 version like V 5 some thing that is the one which is used by US soldiers during the exercise, for the first version is not that light, it is the experience of a former marine though (my former client )


----------



## initial_d

Indos said:


> Maybe new SS 2 version like V 5 some thing that is the one which is used by US soldiers during the exercise, for the first version is not that light, it is the experience of a former marine though (my former client )


That was trange, the bigger the recoil of a riffle the more difficult to obtain accurate grouping result, thus making it a poor assault rifle


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Mercedes Benz Doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rheinmetall Driver Training Simulator integrated with VBS3
> View attachment 272529



Look at Indonesian Army Logo on the control panel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Look at Indonesian Army Logo on the control panel
> View attachment 272552


You've got sharp eyes there mate......ini ko berbeda dengan yg saya lihat dulu di monas ya type truck angkutnya


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

initial_d said:


> You've got sharp eyes there mate......ini ko berbeda dengan yg saya lihat dulu di monas ya type truck angkutnya


Wah saya gak liat yg di monas bro, kl ini driver training sim, kl yg di monas mungkin ada aplikasi utk gunnernya


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Salute!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Night HILO Jump infiltration, death from above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Take a look at some female member of Indonesian police Gegana (SWAT unit) during shooting exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PPRC, Quick Reaction Strike Force exercise in Morotai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia's defence programme to include intelligence curriculum*




Photo: The Jakarta Post

The Defence Ministry is drafting a new curriculum for the state defence programme and has included intelligence technique as a main focus.


"Every participant is expected to learn about the collecting and reporting of information and study techniques for drafting reports as part of the common methods in intelligence programme," explained the Defence Ministry's head of training and education division, Maj. Gen. Hartin Asrin, on Friday, as quoted by kompas.com.

According to Asrin, the government has been educating programme participants on basic intelligence technique all along, but only indirectly.

"We plan to begin the formal programme, teaching the participants how to process information, particularly with regard to 5W 1H [what, where, when, who, why and how]," added Asrin.

The state defence curriculum will also include constitutional subjects such as nationality insights, security system and leadership. The latter, in particular, is designed to be adapted to the status level of the participant enrolled in the programme.

A final focus within the basics training programme was to be developed around localized content, adapted according to areas of education.

- See more at: Indonesia's defence programme to include intelligence curriculum, AsiaOne Asia News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> PPRC, Quick Reaction Strike Force exercise in Morotai
> View attachment 272644
> 
> View attachment 272643


Add Hi-res Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Sailing pass

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Soldiers seize rifle in RI-PNG borders*
Senin, 16 November 2015 22:18 WIB | 585 Views

Jayapura, Papua (ANTARA News) - Indonesian soldiers stationed on the Papua New Guinea border have seized a rifle and 33 rounds of 5.56-mm ammunition from a resident.

"The rifle and tens of rounds of ammunition were confiscated when the 406/CK task force at the Bompay post, led by 1st Lt. Karno, conducted a raid on the street connecting Bompay village to Senggi village," said commander of the 406/CK infantry battalion Lt. Col, Aswin Kartawijaya, in a press statement released on Monday.

According to Col Kartawijaya, soldiers seized the rifle from Jefri while he was crossing the border, along with three people in a car.

"Based on the results of the investigation, the rifle is usually used to hunt animals in the forest," he said.

The seizure indicated that many residents living near the borders possess rifles, he said.

"For its part, we will continue conducting raids and patrols on the street connecting Bompay and Senggi villages. The rifle and rounds of ammunition and their suspected owner will be handed over to the chief of the 172/PWY military resort command as commander of the operation implementation command," he said.

He noted that his soldiers will continue conducting raids to create a safe situation along the borders.

Commander of the operations implementation command Col. Sugiyono praised the military personnel for their job well done.(*)

Soldiers seize rifle in RI-PNG borders - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

from original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sambut Hari Armada, TNI AL Ikuti Lomba Ketangkasan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

old Van Speijk or Ahmad Yani Class in Dutch service with name Isaac Sweers, now become KRI Karel Satsuit Tubun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Tanks Tanks we need more tanks general 






Bung tomo Class

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Deadly ground attack delivered!



.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

"Charlie"
Police Gegana Det-C (D88AT operators)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Detasemen Kavaleri Berkuda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Sikorsky mulling about Indonesian army interest toward blackhawk, serious discussion is happened and Sikorsky has seen PT DI production facilities

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d

Are those black hawk going to be built in indonesia? How much it will cost us compare with the caracal??


madokafc said:


> Sikorsky mulling about Indonesian army interest toward blackhawk, serious discussion is happened and Sikorsky has seen PT DI production facilities


blac


----------



## Nike

initial_d said:


> Are those black hawk going to be built in indonesia? How much it will cost us compare with the caracal??
> 
> blac


In my opinion uh 60 , brandnew will cost us a leg and arm. But it will be worthed considering their capabilities and global widespread. I thing they will be assambled in indonesia and FYI , Sikorsky currently want to established major supprt center in ASEAN to servicing their client in this region. And PT DI has catch the chance and negotiating with them. It logical step as our Navy itself want to procure Romeo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Air Force just bought AW 101 for Vvip


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Indonesian Air Force just bought AW 101 for Vvip



why don't we just order vvip heli from ptdi? Someone said that this AW 101 VVIP, was actually made for india.














LEADING FEATURES

Three powerful GE CT7-8E turboshaft engines with Full Authority Digital Engine Control (FADEC) provide excellent Hot & High Performance and One Engine Inoperative (OEI) capability


Inherent high levels of safety, reliability and availability; survivability and crashworthiness


Low workload Night Vision Goggle (NVG) compatible glass cockpit, fully integrated communications, navigation, avionics, flight and mission management systems provide excellent situational awareness and safety


Exceptional levels of cabin comfort; low noise and vibration with air conditioning


Largest cabin in class; 1.83m height provides stand-up headroom; 2.49m width provides space for luxury seats and furnishings; forward air-stair door for VVIP ingress and egress; rear air-stair door for staff ingress and egress


Extensive range of interior furnishings and systems including VVIP and VIP seats, staff seats, secure communications, in-flight information, in-flight entertainment, washroom, shower, medical equipment and ballistic protection


Defensive Aids suite comprising Radar Warning Receiver (RWR), Laser Warning System (LWS), Missile Approach Warning System (MAWS), Countermeasures Dispensing System (CMDS), and Directed Infra-Red Countermeasures (DIRCM)


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> why don't we just order vvip heli from ptdi?


Pt di is in full capacity, e


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Ahhhh...yea, that's classic.


----------



## Nike

Classic but acceptable, meanwhile aw101 is much bigger than caracal


----------



## pr1v4t33r

If those helicopters were actually the one that got canceled by India (for bribery case), then we can get this premium heli immediately with considerably lower price. That's a plus. Jokowi makin semangat blusukanya nih ke daerah2


----------



## Indos

*Sea Platforms
Indonesia receives bids from DCNS, DSME for submarine overhaul contract
Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
15 November 2015
*
*Key Points*

Two overseas shipbuilders are understood to have submitted bids to carry out Indonesian submarine overhaul work
Work could see the service life extension of the lead Type 209/1300 Cakra-class submarine to 2024
The Indonesian government has received proposals from two overseas shipbuilders to carry out maintenance, repair, and overhaul (MRO) work on the Indonesian Navy's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL's) lead Cakra (Type 209/1300)-class diesel-electric submarine, KRI _Cakra_ (401).

TNI-AL sources told _IHS Jane's_ that separate bids have been submitted by French shipbuilder DCNS and South Korean company Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) for the MRO work. *Proposals from both companies include arrangements to divide the work, said to be worth an estimated USD40 million, with PT PAL to transfer expertise and technology to the state-run Indonesian naval shipbuilder.*

PT PAL first told _IHS Jane's_ in January 2014 that _Cakra_ was slated to undergo an MRO project.

_IHS Jane's_ understands that the MRO work is now planned to encompass an overhaul of the vessel's machinery, the installation of new electro-optical components on _Cakra_ 's periscope mast, and a replacement of the vessel's combat management system (CMS), as well as work on the hull.

The TNI-AL's two Cakra-class submarines were built by German company Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft (HDW), and have been in service since 1981. According to a January 2014 _IHS Jane's_ report, _Cakra_ underwent a USD60 million refurbishment that included the installation of new radar, sonar, navigation, and combat systems in 2006.

Officials from both DSME and DCNS declined to comment on the MRO bids, citing confidentiality clauses. "There is indeed an ongoing competition for this project and for commercial reasons we cannot make any comment at this stage," said a DCNS press officer.

Indonesia receives bids from DCNS, DSME for submarine overhaul contract | IHS Jane's 360


----------



## pr1v4t33r

TNI Bicara Soal Dugaan Lobi Pesawat Amfibi Jepang oleh Setya

Lobi pembelian pesawat amfibi US-2 dari Jepang oleh Ketua Dewan Perwakilan Rakyat RI Setya Novanto dikritik Tentara Nasional Indonesia. Menurut Kepala Dinas Penerangan TNI Angkatan Laut Laksamana Muda Muhammad Zainuddin, TNI tak membutuhkan pesawat tersebut dan hingga saat ini belum berencana membelinya.

Zainuddin menyatakan _tak ada kebutuhan atas pesawat amfibi US-2 dalam rencana strategis kekuatan pokok minimal atau minimum essential force (MEF) TNI. "Kami juga belum punya doktrin operasionalnya,"_ ujar kata dia kepada CNN Indonesia, Selasa (17/11).

readmore: _TNI Bicara Soal Dugaan Lobi Pesawat Amfibi Jepang oleh Setya_
Asem nih SN



Behold! The upcoming Leopard 2RI for Indonesian Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nike

Holy shit those beast is a beauty at the same time, we need more of them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Soldiers from Korem 173 / Praja Vira Braja conduct Prone Areas Security Exercises (PAM Rahwan) on the island of Biak, Biak Numfor, Papua, on Monday (16/11). The exercises carried out in order to anticipate security issue in Biak and surrounding islands.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

fix augusta westland for Indonesian Air Force VVIP squadron 17, news is in Indonesia

*Jokowi Akan Pakai Helikopter Baru, Super Puma Diganti Agusta Westland AW-101*

Rabu, 18 November 2015 | 16:30 WIB

JAKARTA, KOMPAS - Presiden Joko Widodo pada pertengahan tahun depan direncanakan tidak lagi menggunakan helikopter kepresidenan jenis lama, yakni Super Puma, produksi tahun 1980. TNI Angkatan Udara akan menggantinya dengan yang baru, yaitu Agusta Westland AW-101.

"Meskipun Super Puma masih laik terbang, ada pilihan baru yang lebih modern dan memberikan keamanan serta keselamatan Presiden atau Wakil Presiden saat kunjungan kerja ke pelosok daerah," ujar Komandan Pangkalan Udara (Lanud) TNI AU Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, Marsekal Pertama (TNI) Umar Sugeng, Selasa (17/11/2015).

Helikopter AW-101 tercatat memiliki standar pengamanan modern, seperti perahu karet dan sarana bantalan udara yang mengembang seperti air bag (kantong udara) saat terjadi benturan.

Menurut Umar, untuk konfigurasi kelengkapan militer bagi helikopter kepresidenan, helikopter tersebut masih dirancang. Helikopter tersebut mampu mengangkut 13 penumpang dan memiliki kenyamanan serta ruang kabin yang lebih luas dibandingkan dengan helikopter Super Puma.

*"Dijadwalkan, rombongan penerbang dan teknisi dari TNI AU akan berangkat ke Perancis awal tahun depan. Diharapkan pada Hari Bhakti TNI AU pada 29 Juli tahun depan, helikopter baru tersebut sudah dapat diperkenalkan dan dapat dioperasikan untuk kunjungan kerja Presiden dan Wapres," kata Umar.*

Helikopter kepresidenan jenis Agusta Westland AW-101, ujar Umar, akan dioperasikan oleh Skuadron Udara 45 VVIP, yang berpangkalan di Lanud Halim. Saat ini, Skuadron 45 mengoperasikan helikopter kepresidenan jenis Super Puma buatan Perancis yang dirakit di PT Dirgantara Indonesia tahun 1980-an.

Selama ini, Skuadron Udara 45 yang dibentuk sejak tahun 2011 mengoperasikan lima helikopter Super Puma. Mereka sebelumnya tergabung dalam Skuadron Udara 17 VVIP yang mengoperasikan pesawat fixed wing dan rotary wing (helikopter).

Peremajaan helikopter itu sejalan dengan pengadaan heli serbu AH-64 Apache untuk TNI Angkatan Darat dan helikopter anti kapal selam untuk TNI Angkatan Laut.

Kepala Penerangan dan Perpustakaan (Kapentak) Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma Mayor (Sus) Dodo Agusriadi menambahkan, Skuadron Udara 45 selama ini telah mengamankan transportasi presiden, wapres, serta pejabat tinggi negara lainnya di Jawa dan luar Jawa.

*Bukan oleh Setneg*

Saat dihubungi, Sekretaris Militer Presiden (Sesmilpres) Marsekal Madya Hadi Tjahjanto membenarkan bahwa Presiden dan Wapres akan menggunakan helikopter baru jenis Agusta Westland AW-101. Alasannya, Super Puma yang dipakai selama ini sudah lama sehingga perlu pembaruan untuk keamanan serta keselamatan Presiden dan Wapres saat ke pelosok daerah.

"Pengadaannya bukan oleh Sekretariat Negara (Setnet), ya, tetapi oleh TNI AU. Kami (Sesmilpres) hanya memakainya saja saat Presiden atau Wapres melakukan kunjungan kerja. Pemeliharaannya sehari-hari juga akan dilakukan TNI AU. Bagi Sesmil, yang penting saat akan digunakan Presiden atau Wapres, helikopter itu siap," ujar mantan Komandan Lanud Abdulrachman Saleh, Malang, Jawa Timur, dan mantan Kepala Dinas Penerangan TNI AU ini kepada Kompas, beberapa waktu lalu.

Selama ini, biaya pemeliharaan Super Puma yang digunakan Presiden dan Wapres ditanggung TNI AU. Namun, saat dipakai Presiden dan Wapres, baru Setneg menanggungnya. Sementara penyediaan dan kesiapan pemakaiannya, termasuk pengisian bahan bakar dan pilot serta kopilot, ditentukan oleh Sesmilpres dan TNI AU.

Saat rapat kerja dengan Komisi I DPR di kompleks Parlemen, Senayan, Jakarta, pertengahan Oktober lalu, Panglima TNI Jenderal Gatot Nurmantyo mengatakan, Presiden dan Wapres memerlukan helikopter yang dapat memberikan kepastian keamanan dan keselamatan. "Super Puma sebenarnya bukan untuk VVIP karena tidak anti peluru," katanya. (ONG/HAR)


Source: http://nasional.kompas.com/read/2015...estland.AW-101


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesian Marine corps and frogman deployed to keep airport.

Kopaska dan Marinir yang Stupid Crazy Dikerahkan di Bandara Juanda, Ada Apa? - m.jpnn.com


----------



## Nike

Quote:*Immaculate Choice: Indonesia Poised to Buy Russian Su-35 Fighters*

14:31 18.11.2015 (updated 14:42 18.11.2015)

*The Russian-Indonesian joint commission on military-technical cooperation will discuss the purchase of the Russian Sukhoi Su-35 fighters in late November in Jakarta, Indonesian Ambassador to Moscow Djauhari Oratmangun said Wednesday.*

MOSCOW (Sputnik) — Earlier in November, head of the International Cooperation Department of Russian state technology corporation Rostec Viktor Kladov stated Jakarta decided to purchase newest Russian Su-35 Fighters and discussed the construction of service centers in Indonesia.

According to the diplomat, the fact that the Indonesian Defense Minister has recently made an official statement on the issue confirms the existence of the plans for the purchase of Su-35.

"It is a good sign, after which real agreements will emerge. In late November, a technical meeting of the joint commission on military-technical cooperation will be held, and this issue will be one of the main topics," Oratmangun told RIA Novosti in an interview.

*However, he noted, a tender for the purchase of aircraft has not been announced so far.*

The Su-35 fighter (NATO reporting name Flanker-E) jet is an upgraded version of the Su-27 multirole fighter. It was first introduced to a foreign audience at the 2013 Paris Air Show.


Source: http://m.sputniknews.com/military/20...ia-russia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Kopaska unit firing his underwater assault rifle, Avtomat Podvodnyy Spetsialnyy) atau Special Underwater Automatic Rifle. Credit due to original uploader

PT PINDAD, along with Litbang TNI AL (Indonesian Navy research and development agency) is cooperating to made an indigenous underwater automatic rifle based on SS-1 basic design along with APS principe. PT PINDAD will doing more field test in 2016 in conjunction with low rate initial production of this rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Launching Search & Rescue vessels, KN.SAR Wisanggeni, KN.SAR Kresna & BAKAMLA Patrol vessel 4806

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

‪#‎GetInLine‬! Russia and China have signed $2bln contract on delivery of ‪#‎Su35‬ fighters, and Indonesia, Brazil and the UAE have also expressed interest in purchasing the Russian jets. ‪

Russia, China Sign $2 Billion Contract on Delivery of Su-35 Fighters

Indonesia to Purchase Russian Su-35 Fighters, Construct Service Centers.

Jakarta decided to purchase newest Russian Su-35 Fighters and discusses the construction of service centers in Indonesia, the head of the International Cooperation Department of Russian state technology corporation Rostec said Sunday.

Indonesia to Purchase Russian Su-35 Fighters, Construct Service Centers / Sputnik International


----------



## pr1v4t33r

These days, news about SU-35 procurement no longer awaited, in fact i become quite irritated by the sheer number of the news, yet no contract signed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> These days, news about SU-35 procurement no longer awaited, in fact i become quite irritated by the sheer number of the news, yet no contract signed



Patience is the key, dont be so rush and impatience... 

Latest Su 35 will be ....?

New Video, release in October


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indos said:


> Patience is the key, dont be so rush and impatience...
> 
> Latest Su 35 will be ....?
> 
> New Video, release in October


Dogfight maneuver over Kuril island, a disputed area between Russia and Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Hasil AARM 2015 tahun ini di Thailand sepertinya tidak secemerlang tahun2 sebelumnya
_:: AARM 2015 THAILAND ::_


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Hasil AARM 2015 tahun ini di Thailand sepertinya tidak secemerlang tahun2 sebelumnya
> _:: AARM 2015 THAILAND ::_


Not final yet, still two days before we have the final result (Shooting competition 16-21 Nov + reserve day in 22 Nov if needed for decider match).


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KN. Belut Laut, the 6th, 48 meter patrol vessel for BAKAMLA ready to be launched

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Tinggal nunggu orderan kelas 115 meter dan 60 meter mereka kelar nih


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> The 6th, 48 meter patrol vessel for BAKAMLA ready to be launched
> View attachment 273297


KN Gajah Laut, launched last month.
Anyone have the design of their future 110m class?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> KN Gajah Laut, launched last month.
> Anyone have the design of their future 110m class?



KN. Gajah Laut itu 4804 bang, ini 4806. Baru besok mau di launching. Namanya KN. Belut Laut



pr1v4t33r said:


> KN Gajah Laut 4804, the 4th, 48m, BAKAMLA's patrol vessel. Launch around a month ago, but slip under the radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Gajah laut, bintang laut, kuda laut, singa laut, pesut laut, hiu laut, babi laut


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> KN. Gajah Laut itu 4804 bang, ini 4806. Baru besok mau di launching. Namanya KN. Belut Laut


Sorry my bad ..thank u for correcting bro



madokafc said:


> Gajah laut, bintang laut, kuda laut, singa laut, pesut laut, hiu laut, babi laut


And when they are out of "xxxx laut" name what else? 
"Sorry no more ship because we ran out of marine species name"


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Sorry my bad ..thank u for correcting bro
> 
> 
> And when they are out of "xxxx laut" name what else?
> "Sorry no more ship because we ran out of marine species name"



no they will force everything with Laut, kura-kura laut, singa laut, monyet laut, harimau laut, beruang laut, anjing laut, macan laut and else

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Once we exhaust all the name from real animal kingdom, we will turn to fantasy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

"We few, we happy few, we band of brothers" ~ Shakespeare
-----------------------------------------------------------
The Indonesian Police Rangers (Police Mobile Brigade Corps)
photo credit : iptuozie23

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Minister Luhut discusses security issues with US ambassador*
Kamis, 19 November 2015 21:31 WIB | 134 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Coordinating Minister of Politics, Law and Security, Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan met the U.S. Ambassador to Indonesia Robert Blake to discuss security issues.

"We have discussed security issues in the South China Sea. I explained that Indonesias position is to not be involved directly in the South China Sea conflict," Luhut said on Thursday.

According to Luhut, Indonesia and the United States have agreed to prioritize dialogue to resolve the conflict in the South China Sea.

He added that during the meeting with Blake, he also discussed other security issues besides the South China Sea conflict.

Luhut and Blake discussed a plan to hold a meeting between ASEAN countries and the United States, to be held in California.

Previously, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu had said that Indonesia needs to have an approach that relies on defense diplomacy in the context of the South China Sea situation.

"I believe the countries involved in the South China Sea conflict must settle the issue through constructive and concrete approaches," Ryamizard added.

Ryamizard said some countries are involved in the South China Sea conflict, such as ASEAN countries and China, which must consider Article 8 of U.N. Charter that regulates each country must solve conflict through a regional resolution.

"An implementation of the concept is through a proposal to conduct joint peace patrol in the South China Sea," the minister said.

He added the concept was submitted during the Shangrila Dialogue Forum held in Singapore on April 30 this year. 

The joint patrol proposal initiated by Indonesia has received positive response from some countries, including Singapore, Malaysia, Australia, the Philippines, Cambodia and Japan.

"Even the United States has invited Japan to hold a joint naval patrol in the South China Sea. The Australian Defense Minister has also invited Indonesia to hold a joint peaceful patrol," Ryamizard said.(*)

Minister Luhut discusses security issues with US ambassador - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

Any new pic about the development of klewang2 or the pkr??


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indos said:


> View attachment 273309


Optimus Prime and Bumble Bee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SSV #1, This is what we called progress

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

at the last, ternyata hal yg lebih penting dari mempunyai alutsista adalah bisa ngurus dan ngerawat. salut saya sama koharmat au

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Visit of TUDM to PT PINDAD


----------



## faries

*Et tu, Jakarta?*

By Miles Yu - - Thursday, November 19, 2015
In a rare move to avoid further isolation in a region where it has territorial disputes with nearly all of its maritime neighbors, China made a major concession last week by publicly clarifying and acknowledgingIndonesia’s sovereign right to the Natuna Islands in the South China Sea.

The region has been witnessing a dramatic rise of tensions since January, when China began a massive sand-pumping project to greatly expand the tiny isles of Mischief Reef and Subi Island in the Spratly Islands chain in the South China Sea.

The Natuna Islands chain, which sits between the northwestern tip ofIndonesia on the island of Borneo and the southern tip of Vietnam, consists of about 270 islands that form part of Indonesia’s Riau Islands Province with some 70,000 residents

On Nov. 12, China shocked the countries in the region by issuing a first-ever public statement on the Natuna Islands. According to *Hong Lei*,China’s Foreign Ministry spokesman, “The Indonesian side has no territorial claim to China’s [Spratly Islands]. The Chinese side has no objection to Indonesia’s sovereignty over the Natuna Islands.”

This is significant because, although the Natuna Islands are outside ofChina’s self-designated “Nine-Dash-Line” that lays claim to virtually all of the South China Sea, Natuna’s 200-miles exclusive economic zone (EEZ) protrudes into the area defined by the Nine-Dash-Line. To publicly recognize Indonesia’s sovereign right to the Natunas means China’s acknowledgment of Indonesia’s legitimate claim to an EEZ inside China’s self-claimed Nine-Dash-Line.

And this is not something that China has been willing to do, partly because of the inexact nature of the so-called Nine-Dash-Line and partly because China does not want to show weakness to its smaller neighbors who challenge its maritime claims. Beijing’s failure to clarify withIndonesia the competing claims on the Natuna Islands and the EEZ lies at the root of the angst felt by Jakarta for decades.

Traditionally, Indonesian officials have preferred low-key diplomacy withChina on the Natuna situation. And China needs Indonesia, too, as the largest and weightiest country in the ASEAN bloc where four members — the Philippines, Vietnam, Malaysia and Brunei — openly dispute China’s maritime claims.

Several past Indonesian leaders have said they received private assurances from China that, since the two countries do not have an island dispute inside the Nine-Dash-Line, China would not dispute Jakarta’s sovereignty over the Natuna Islands. But Beijing has deliberately avoided public discussion of the EEZ issue, which fueled doubts for many in Jakarta over Beijing’s sincerity in those private assurances. Some argued that China was pursuing a Fabian strategy to wear Indonesiadown so that the EEZ issue would eventually evaporate.

But Beijing misread Jakarta, because Indonesia seems to have grown increasingly impatient with Beijing’s strategic ambiguity on the EEZ situation.

To make things worse, China began its massive sand-pumping project to reclaim and augment small islands in the Spratly’s chain, further angering not only Vietnam and the Philippines, but also Japan, Australia, the United States and Indonesia. The maritime waters just north of the Natuna Islands have suddenly become the potential flash point of a general war involving the navies of several of the world’s most powerful nations.

The Philippines has been among the most tenacious challengers toChina’s ambitions in the South China Sea, having brought Beijing to an international arbitration court in The Hague, where the ruling in favor of Manila is widely expected.

China has been irate over the lawsuit. The official Chinese media has lambasted Manila and the government has emphatically refused to participate in any legal challenge. Last month, however, the Permanent Court of Arbitration in The Hague ruled against Beijing’s attempt to deny the court’s jurisdiction over the matter.

Frustrated by China’s refusal for a clarification and inspired by the Philippine success in The Hague, Jakarta decided to play hardball with Beijing, too.

Under the newly elected President *Joko Widodo*, Indonesia has stepped up military fortifications on the Natuna Islands. Weeks ago, he ordered more Su-27, Su-30, and F-16 fighter planes and P3-C maritime surveillance and anti-submarine aircraft to the islands, adding more troops to the military base there to demonstrate Indonesia’s resolve to protect its territory and the EEZ areas around the Natunas.

Then, on Nov. 11, Jakarta dropped a bombshell on Beijing. The Indonesian security chief *Luhut Panjaitan* told reporters that if dialogue with China on the Natuna islands did not yield any result soon, Indonesiamight follow the footsteps of the Philippines and bring China to the international arbitration court for a clarification.

The next day, China’s Foreign Ministry spokesman Mr. Hong made history by finally, and openly, announcing China’s willingness to acceptIndonesia’s sovereign claim to the Natuna Islands.

Mr. Hong did not mention anything in his statement about the Nine-Dash-Line or the Natunas’ EEZ. But he did not have to, because as long asChina acknowledges Indonesia’s claim, the waters within 200 nautical miles automatically fall into the range, potentially challenging the legitimacy of China’s vague Nine-Dash-Line.

*• Miles Yu’s column appears Fridays. He can be reached at mmilesyu@gmail.com and @Yu_miles.
Inside China: China clarifies Natuna Islands sovereignty to Indonesia - Washington Times*


*Customers from Indonesia PT.Pindad Visit Our Factory*
Update time ：2015-10-15 16:02:27

Vice President of PT.Pindad from Indonesia officially visited Yunnan Jiehua Chemical factory on 9 September 2015 and SDD Detonator Factory on 11 September 2015, accompanied by Managing Director of Aiwes. Parties involved made brief introduction and exchanged views on further cooperation, as well as deepened mutual-understanding on each other. An initial blueprint of cooperation on technology transfer of ammonium nitrate and emulsion explosive production has been reached during their visit. PT. PINDAD is an Indonesian stated-owned manufacturing industry under the Ministry of State Enterprises, specializing in military and commercial products.

Customers from Indonesia PT.Pindad Visit Our Factory


----------



## Nike

South Korea is discussing financial terms and other responsibilities with Indonesia for their partnership to produce the Korean Fighter Experimental (KF-X) project.

South Korea is in the “final stage” of negotiations with Indonesia over their partnership on a local fighter jet development program and the results will possibly come early next week, the defense procurement agency said yesterday as quoted by Yonhap news.

Kim Si-cheol, spokesman for the Defense Acquisition Program Administration said at a press briefing that "The result is possible for early next week."

Indonesia and South Korea entered into a preliminary agreement last month under which the former will bear 20 per cent of the development cost for the KF-X project in return for 50 aircraft. The project is expected to fructify by 2025.

Indonesian media has reported earlier that the total cost to Jakarta for its share KF-X project and the 50 aircraft would be in the region of US$1.5-2 billion.

Seoul roped in Jakarta for the project after the U.S. refused to approve the transfer of four key fighter jet technologies out of 25 that U.S.-based defense firm Lockheed Martin had offered in an offset deal linked to South Korea's purchase of 40 F-35 Lightning II jets last year.

For the transfer of the remaining 21 technologies, South Korea is currently in discussions with the U.S. firm in Seoul, Kim said, according to Yonhap.

South Korea-Indonesia Discussing Financial Terms of KF-X Fighter Jet Partnership


Source: South Korea-Indonesia Discussing Financial Terms of KF-X Fighter Jet Partnership


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Air Force to start modernizing weaponry in 2016*
Jumat, 20 November 2015 17:28 WIB | 340 Views

Karanganyar, C Java (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Air Force will improve its weaponry during the 2016-2019 period to secure the nations territory.

"The air force plans to buy more modern weaponry during the 2016-2019 period," Air Force Chief of Staff Marshal Agus Supriatna stated here on Friday.

The government will provide funds to the Indonesian Air Force to modernize its weaponry, including for the purchase of a squadron of new jet fighters to replace the ageing F-5E Tiger jet fighters.

According to Agus, the Indonesian Air Force will purchase modern jet fighters, with options including the F-16 or Sukhoi Su-35 aircraft.

Indonesia will also purchase transport helicopters, heavy transport aircraft, and multi-role aircraft that can be operated to assist in search and rescue efforts and to extinguish fires.

Agus remarked that Indonesia plans to purchase Beriev BE-200 amphibious aircraft that can lift 15 tons of water to put out fires.

"The Indonesian Air Force will also add more radar equipment to monitor its airspace. We will add new weaponry and facilities during the 2016-2019 period," Agus added.

To provide air transport to VVIPs, the Indonesian Air Force plans to purchase three VVIP helicopters or a presidential aircraft.

"The VVIP helicopters or aircraft should be in good condition and meet the safety standards. We must protect the president and vice president as they are state symbols," the chief emphasized.

According to Agus, the Indonesian Air Force is considering to purchase a new VVIP helicopter from Agusta Westland.

Earlier in July, the Indonesian Air Force had conducted a study to replace its C-130 Hercules aircraft with the new aircraft either from France, the United States, or Russia.

The decision on the purchase of the transport aircraft will be made by the government. 

Additionally, the Defense Ministrys Head of Public Communications Brigadier General Jundan Eko Bintoro justified the plan to replace the Hercules aircraft with either Airbus A400M from France or Boeing C-17 from the United States as the two types of transport aircraft have a large capacity.

Indonesia has also established cooperation with South Korea for the development of the KFX/IFX stealth jet fighter, which is still ongoing.(*)

Indonesian Air Force to start modernizing weaponry in 2016 - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Launching KN. Belut Laut, KN.SAR Wisanggeni and KN.SAR Kresna
Model kapal BAKAMLA yang terbaru sama dengan model kapal KPLP untuk kelas 48 meter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

The new hunting season begins - Ops. Camar Maleo IV, Poso, Central Sulawesi.
-----------------------------------------
Police D88AT operators.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Counter-terrorism agency urges anticipation to thwart any ISIS attacks*
Jumat, 20 November 2015 21:32 WIB | 396 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The National Counter-Terrorism Agency (BNPT) hopes that President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) will be able to inspire every section of the population to anticipate ISIS attacks in Indonesia.

"This is important because, whether we like it or not, Indonesia has become a part of the ISIS plans due to the fact that 364 Indonesian nationals have joined ISIS in Syria," BNPT spokesman Prof Irfan Idris said here on Friday.

Moreover, the Chief of the Jakarta Police, Inspector General Tito Karnavian has said they have been monitoring signals about the presence of the extremist groups sympathizers in the country.

The Paris terror attacks should be a lesson and encourage us to anticipate, he said.

Idris asked the security authorities to step up vigilance in public areas and closely monitor educational institutions, such as universities and Islamic boarding schools, to anticipate any extreme ideologies from taking root.(*)

Counter-terrorism agency urges anticipation to thwart any ISIS attacks - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*RI police coordinating with French intelligence to uncover terror network*
Kamis, 19 November 2015 21:34 WIB | 828 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian police are coordinating with French intelligence with regards to investigating traces of the terror network that conducted the recent deadly attacks in Paris.

"I have to check with intelligence networks in Indonesia, as well as in Paris. Coordination can be done directly or through our representative office there," National Police Chief, General Badrodin Haiti, said after attending a coordination meeting at the office of the Coordinating Minister for Political, Security and Legal Affairs on Thursday.

He said he would continue investigating the possible involvement of French citizens that had once entered Indonesia, but would not rush to conclude that they were involved with ISIS armed groups.

"We certainly must investigate it because some of the French citizens have been to Indonesia or to Bandung or Batam before. I could not conclude if they were involved in the network or not," he said. 

To anticipate the spread of radicalism from the ISIS armed groups, the police chief said he would implement a two-way security system.

He added that the police would monitor Indonesian citizens, who are held in other countries, due to travel administrative problems or any other action. 

He also revealed that the police will also take preventive action against foreign citizens, who enter the country.

Badrodin said checks at border points, airports, seaports and access points to the country will be tightened.

"Some will leave and some others will enter. We will certainly check those who enter and if laws are broken, we will process them," he added.(*)

RI police coordinating with French intelligence to uncover terror network - ANTARA News


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Joint Exercise, Camar Maleo, Poso

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

from the weapons they are marine units, the most likely is came from Denjaka unit

training together with their peer from Police Brimob MenPor


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Foto Peluncuran Kapal Patroli BAKAMLA, KN. Ular Laut 4805 _(PT Palindo Marine Shipyard)_ & KN. Belut Laut 4806 _(PT Karimun Anugerah Sejati)_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> from the weapons they are marine units, the most likely is came from Denjaka unit
> 
> training together with their peer from Police Brimob MenPor


Marine does not participate.
This is joint ops between police Gegana (Det-C kelapa dua) and Army only and funded by BNPT.
Army unit deployed in Poso for Camar Maleo IV is Kopassus and the 433rd / Julu Siri Kostrad Airborne.
The Navy (Kopaska/Taifib) will have their own joint ops with Police Gegana next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Foto Peluncuran 4 Kapal Patroli 32 meter milik Pengawas Sumber Daya Kelautan dan Perikanan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Joint Exercise, Camar Maleo, Poso
> View attachment 273483
> 
> View attachment 273484


The men on the bottom pic are "Charlie"(Det-C Gegana/ Densus 88 operators) wearing Pelopor jungle camo thats why there is no "Pelopor" badge above their Brimob badge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

PT Palindo is quite agressive and had impressive delivery time, indeed it will be the good chance and opportunity for our local Shipyard to compete between eachother to bag the deal from government


----------



## pr1v4t33r

As long as our government continue their commitment to fully support our national shipyards, this strategic industry will keep growing, become more professional and produce bigger, better, and more sophisticated products.






_Palindo Marine launch 4 KKP's patrol vessels, 3 BASARNAS's rescue vessels, and 1 BAKAMLA's patrol vessel recently_













_Meanwhile, PT Karimun Anugerah Sejati also launched 2 BASARNAS's rescue vessels and 1 BAKAMLA's patrol vessel yesterday_





_Daya Rada Utama also launched KKP patrol vessel, ORCA 001, on 13 November 2015. DRU plan to launch 3 other ORCA patrol vessel in the end of the 2015. KKP Luncurkan 4 Kapal Canggih Akhir 2015 - Citra Indonesia_






NOTE: KKP patrol vessel = 32 meter, BASARNAR rescue vessel = 40 meter, BAKAMLA patrol vessel = 48 meter, ORCA = 60 meter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> As long as our government continue their commitment to fully support our national shipyards, this strategic industry will keep growing, become more professional and produce bigger, better, and more sophisticated products.




i think for the next four year, there is will be mutual commitment from the both sides. At least until the next election, but i do had expectation about the continuity of the government programme. The current generation is more accepting and can held a commitment about the important of continuity programme and long term planning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

RX 550 rocket program has done its payload tender in 11 September, looks like the nose problem has been fixed and now LAPAN is preparing the launching.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

4th batch of Indonesian Air Force F-16C Block 52ID ready to be delivered to Indonesia, seen here at Hill AFB. 
Photo: 2KUTV, Alert5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Ready to patrol!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Hill AFB Prepare to Deliver Indonesian F-16C Block 52 ID *




Indonesian F-16C Block 52 ID tail number TS-1637 (photo : KUTV 2News)

*U.S. sells used F-16s to foreign countries, Hill AFB gets planes ready*
(KUTV) Pilots and their warplanes at Hill Air Force Base are prepared to fight, when called to duty; but you might be surprised that Hill is getting F-16s ready to fight -- for somebody else.

From Pakistan to Poland -- Thailand to Oman -- Bahrain to Singapore -- two dozen countries have bought F-16s from the United States government.

"Today we've seen plenty of interest in acquiring F-16s," said Greg Brown, Deputy Director of the F-16 Program Office, which has operations at Hill and Wright-Patterson AFB in Ohio.

On the tarmac, and inside a hangar at Hill last week, 2News was shown F-16s for Indonesia, which has bought more than twenty planes in the last couple of years, at a reported price in the range of $700 million.

* What does an F-16 go for?*
"It depends, if it's a new aircraft, it could be anywhere between $60 - 70 million," said Pamela Lee, F-16 International Branch Chief. A single used one might be half that much; and in the used market, Hill is a highly technical mechanic and body shop. The State Department is the sales office, deciding who can buy, and if a deal flies.

F-16s have gone to stable countries, not perceived as militaristic -- Belgium, Denmark, Norway. But the fighters have also gone to nations wracked by violence and political turmoil.

Iraq, where ISIS may control most cities, has purchased planes -- and may get three dozen F-16s. In September, Iraq is said to have used the jets to drop bombs on ISIS targets.

F-16s have also gone to Egypt, scene of protest, political upheaval, and a coup; though the State Department said sales have been put on a two year "pause."

* But what safeguards are there, to ensure American military planes don't wind up in enemy hands?*
In interview at Hill and with a State Department spokesman, it emerged that buyers must agree to U.S. monitoring for the life of the plane, and that the F-16 can't be resold without U.S. approval. Further, the United States can withhold technical support, and cut-off buyers.

"At every step of the process, we are taking the potential for misuse of the U.S. defense equipment into account," said State Department spokesman David McKeeby.

The sales goal is, "to further U.S. national security."

He said the sales mean, "We don't have to be everywhere. We can share the burden maintaining global security."
War planes have found up in enemy hands. In the 1970s, Iran flipped from friend to foe.

Iran may still have U.S. F-4s, F-5s and F-14 fighters that may have come through Hill.

2News Brian Mullahy was a passenger in a Hill F-15 for a dog-fight training run over the west desert, a G-force punishing mission. That plane was not exactly like the F-16s delivered to foreign governments. The restoration or the reconfiguration of a fighter jet work-horse can take years.

(KUTV)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*3 key areas in Russia-Indonesia ties*
October 15, 2015 ALEKSANDR ILYUTOCHKIN, RBTH

RBTH looks at the most important areas in Russia-Indonesia bilateral relations, which have been on the upswing over the last 10 years.

DEFENCE,INFRASTRUCTURE,NUCLEAR ENERGY,ASIA-PACIFIC,INDONESIA




A Russian-built, Kilo-class diesel submarine.‏ Source: Reuters

*Defense*
In September 2015, the Indonesian government said it would buy a squadron of Sukhoi Su-35 fighters to replace its outdated U.S.-made F-5 Tigers. Jakarta also plans to buy 5 Russian submarines.

Initially Indonesia looked at buying Kilo-class diesel electric submarines, but later chose the more advanced Amur-class submarine, which is the export version of the Lada-class.

Russia is ready to loan Indonesia $3 billion for these purchases.

According to industry analysts, Indonesia may also be looking to buy medium-range anti-aircraft missiles. The country already has a number of Sukhoi fighter jets, Mi-17 and Mi-35 helicopters, BMP-3 amphibious infantry fighting vehicles, one BTR-80 wheeled amphibious armored personnel carrier and Kalashnikov AK-101 and AK-102 rifles.

*Nuclear energy*
In June 2015, the countries signed a Memorandum of Understanding on the construction of large nuclear reactors and floating nuclear power stations.

In an interview with RBTH Indonesia, the country's ambassador to Russia Djauhari Oratmangun said nuclear power plants could help meet Indonesia’s growing demand for electricity.

*Infrastructure*
Russian Railways has a 50 percent stake in the Kalimantan Rail Company, which is building a 300 km-long railway line linking Central and East Kalimantan provinces.

By 2019, the company plans to finish around 190 km of the railway line and construct a seaport terminal in East Kalimantan for coal exports.

During his visit to Moscow in September 2015, the governor of East Kalimantan Awang Faroek Ishak said his province would also like to use the railway to export palm oil, timber and other resources. Passenger services are also under consideration.

3 key areas in Russia-Indonesia ties | Russia Beyond the Headlines

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*R&D*
Indonesia has a number of nuclear-related facilities in operation. BATAN operates three research reactors: in Serpong, Banten on the western outskirts of Jakarta (30 MW), Bandung, west Java (2 MW), and in Yogyakarta, central Java (100 kW).

The Serpong multipurpose reactor, which started up in 1987, is intended to support the introduction of nuclear power to the country. It is in the Litbangyasa Serpong Nuclear Zone, located in the Research Centre for Science and Technology (PUSPIPTEK), Serpong. The main facility here is the 30 MW Multipurpose Reactor GA. Siwabessy (RSG-GAS), but also there are the Centre for Reactor Technology and Nuclear Safety (PTRKN), Centre for Development of Nuclear Informatics (PPIN), Nuclear Device Engineering Centre (NEDC), Radioisotope Radiofarmaka Centre (PRR), Materials Technology Centre for Nuclear Fuel (PTBGN), Radioactive Waste Technology Centre (PTLR), Nuclear Industrial Materials Technology Centre (PTBIN), Centre for Standardization and Nuclear Quality Assurance (PSJMN), and the Centre for Nuclear Technology Partnership (PKTN).

A Government-owned company, PT Batan Teknologi, produces medical and industrial isotopes (including Mo-99) for domestic needs using the facilities in Serpong.

At Yogyakarta, as well as the 100 kW Kartini research reactor there is the Teknologi Accelerator and Process Materials Centre (PTAPB) and the College of Nuclear Technology (STTN). At Bandung the country’s first research reactor was built in 1965, a small Triga mkII which was subsequently boosted to 2 MW, and the site also hosts the Nuclear Materials Technology and Radiometric Centre (PTNBR) where nuclear medicine in the country was established. Friday Market in Jakarta is a larger nuclear establishment, with Isotopes and Radiation Technology Applications Centre (PATIR), Technology Centre for Radiation Safety and Metrology (PTKMR), Nuclear Geology Development Centre (PPGN), Centre for Education and Training, and the Centre for Nuclear Science and Technology Dissemination (PDIN).

The country also has front-end capabilities in ore processing, conversion and fuel fabrication, all at a laboratory scale, though PT Batan Teknologi assembles fuel elements for the research reactors using imported US fuel. There have been no experiments in reprocessing, but BATAN operates a radwaste program including for spent fuel from the research reactors.

*Uranium*
There are some uranium resources in Kalimantan, and possibly West Papua. BATAN in September 2010 quoted 53,000 tonnes as high-cost resources: 29,000 t in West Kalimantan and 24,000 t in Bangka Belitung, including some associated with rare earths in monazite by-product from tin mining.

Nuclear Power in Indonesia


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Tribute to Diesel the French police K9 hero who killed during terrorist raid in Paris.




The Indonesian Army SF Kopassus war dog cemetery to honor their fallen K9 companion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Indonesian armed forces had using Carl Gustav recoilles rifls since 60's era





a Marine soldier, carrying Carl Gustav M2 at joint exercise in Situbondo 1992


Carl Gustaf M2: Sudah Eksis di Indonesia Sejak Era 60-an | Indomiliter.com


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pinter pinter ya ngeditnya, 







AS Siap Siaga Kirim Pasukan untuk Memerdekakan Papua | FOKUSPAPUA.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian made UAV, LSU05

currently under testing phase after successfully flying with high speed taxi at 80km/hour and capable to bring mission payload 30 kg's
















about command control, there is nothing about special about that, they can be controlled by using radio wave from ground station or using GPS autonomous system. 

*Spesifikasi LAPAN LSU-05*
_Dimensi luar_
Span (rentang sayap) : 5,5 m
Lenght (panjang) : 4.1 m
Height (tinggi) : 1,13 m

_Berat dan payload_
MTOW (Max Take Off Weight) : 120 kg
Berat kosong : 31 kg
Berat payload : 30 kg
Berat fuel : 16 kg

_Prestasi terbang_
TOG (take off ground run) : 60 m
RoC (climb rate) : 182 meter/menit
Range : 240 – 800 km
Endurance : 8 jam
LG (landing ground run) : 83 meter
Ketinggian terbang max : 3.657 meter
Ketinggian jelajah : 1.000 meter
Kecepatan jelajah : 100 km/h

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> pinter pinter ya ngeditnya,
> View attachment 273762
> View attachment 273763
> 
> AS Siap Siaga Kirim Pasukan untuk Memerdekakan Papua | FOKUSPAPUA.com


Pathetic SOB's those free papua movement bandits



madokafc said:


> Indonesian made UAV, LSU05
> 
> currently under testing phase after successfully flying with high speed taxi at 80km/hour and capable to bring mission payload 30 kg's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about command control, there is nothing about special about that, they can be controlled by using radio wave from ground station or using GPS autonomous system.
> 
> *Spesifikasi LAPAN LSU-05*
> _Dimensi luar_
> Span (rentang sayap) : 5,5 m
> Lenght (panjang) : 4.1 m
> Height (tinggi) : 1,13 m
> 
> _Berat dan payload_
> MTOW (Max Take Off Weight) : 120 kg
> Berat kosong : 31 kg
> Berat payload : 30 kg
> Berat fuel : 16 kg
> 
> _Prestasi terbang_
> TOG (take off ground run) : 60 m
> RoC (climb rate) : 182 meter/menit
> Range : 240 – 800 km
> Endurance : 8 jam
> LG (landing ground run) : 83 meter
> Ketinggian terbang max : 3.657 meter
> Ketinggian jelajah : 1.000 meter
> Kecepatan jelajah : 100 km/h


Any order from the military?


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Pathetic SOB's those free papua movement bandits
> 
> 
> Any order from the military?



not yet, as Lapan itself still doing testing to find the best configuration for material and design as they want the best result to be offered to Air Forces. Production phase will be handle by PT DI, as Lapan and PT DI had agreement about joint production.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Indonesian AWS-2 Air Search defense radar system, by using Decca Plessy HF – 200, Decca Plessey Hidra, and Plessey AWS-2 from England. This radar system been ordered just a few years before Konfrontasi against Malaysia and England erupted





















this radar system had been extensively upgraded, by adding mini satellite to relay data between ground interception component, digital information system in which can giving output in 3 forms in sound visual and data.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Dirut PT. DI ternyata ngarep TNI AU beli heli VVIP dari PTDI. 
_Heli Jokowi Memantik Protes_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to decodemore

Chiron firing unit at field testing, more will come to accompanying every firing unit of Oerlikon Skyshield

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

madokafc said:


> credit to decodemore
> 
> Chiron firing unit at field testing, more will come to accompanying every firing unit of Oerlikon Skyshield
> 
> View attachment 273804


So many manpad that TNI use, from european made, chinese made and now korean!
Btw, now i know mado is a guy, he's still awake this time of hour watching real madril vs barcelona i guess 
And yes, real madrid sucks.....!!


----------



## Nike

initial_d said:


> So many manpad that TNI use, from european made, chinese made and now korean!
> Btw, now i know mado is a guy, he's still awake this time of hour watching real madril vs barcelona i guess
> And yes, real madrid sucks.....!!



since yesterday i am still hanging out at this time, mostly because of my works and i am still searching and reading some books for some references for my works and surfing in net made me relax....after that i will take pray and waiting for Subuh while reading some manga or watching animes. My weekend been disrupted by works 

BTW, most manpads actually just need little logistical and maintaining support except for some parts. Most can be refurbish and usually the bulk of them will be storaged away for future use.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Oerlikon skyshield will be rdordered again (repeat order) . MEanwhile starstreak will come soon n sofar TNI AU still considering naga langit


----------



## initial_d

madokafc said:


> Oerlikon skyshield will be ordered again (repeat order) . MEanwhile starstreak will come soon n sofar TNI AU still considering naga langit


Did you mean by naga langit is chinese sky dragon missile?
What's the matter with nasam or buk?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

NC212i vs N219

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia's PT Pindad signs collaboration deal with South Australian defence industry body*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
17 November 2015

Indonesia's PT Pindad has signed an agreement with South Australian defence industry body the Defence Teaming Centre (DTC), to boost industrial collaboration.

PT Pindad said on 17 November that the accord - signed in Bandung, West Java, between PT Pindad chief executive Silmy Karim and Martin Hamilton-Smith, the Minister for Defence Industries of South Australia - is intended to support enhanced defence research, development and production between the two sides.

PT Pindad added that a focus of the collaboration will be military combat vehicles, reflecting the industrial capabilities in both South Australia and within PT Pindad, which specialises in the production of 4x4 and 6x6 vehicles for the Indonesian Armed Forces.

Indonesia's PT Pindad signs collaboration deal with South Australian defence industry body | IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

om dan tante, akhir tahun 2015 alutsista apa ajah yg bakal datang? 

dan ada yg bisa konfirmasi ke saya kapan unit pertama changbogo datang? dah gk sabar nih 

tenkyu


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> om dan tante, akhir tahun 2015 alutsista apa ajah yg bakal datang?
> 
> dan ada yg bisa konfirmasi ke saya kapan unit pertama changbogo datang? dah gk sabar nih
> 
> tenkyu


Kelanjutan pengiriman dari pesanan yg sudah ada spt Super Tucano, F-16C/D, Leopard 2A4 +Leo Revo, Astros, Caesar, sisa hibah C-130H dari Australia.
Kalo alutsista baru mungkin AW101 VVIP utk presiden sedangkan Su-35 mungkin tahun depan baru teken kontrak, terus kepastian soal penentuan pembelian Chinook, C-130J/A300, tambahan BMP 3 buat marinir dll.
Sesuai kata KSAU baru tahun depan pembelian dimulai. Jadi utk kedatangan/delivery yang sudah deal dari kemarin kemarin saja.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Kelanjutan pengiriman dari pesanan yg sudah ada spt Super Tucano, F-16C/D, Leopard 2A4 +Leo Revo, Astros, Caesar, sisa hibah C-130H dari Australia.
> Kalo alutsista baru mungkin AW101 VVIP utk presiden sedangkan Su-35 mungkin tahun depan baru teken kontrak, terus kepastian soal penentuan pembelian Chinook, C-130J/A300, tambahan BMP 3 buat marinir dll.
> Sesuai kata KSAU baru tahun depan pembelian dimulai. Jadi utk kedatangan/delivery yang sudah deal dari kemarin kemarin saja.


sip, makasih om.

yg sudah otw baru si tucano. 

yg buat ane penasaran si cangbogo doank nh, kapan ya. spyshoot nya gak ada ya?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> sip, makasih om.
> 
> yg sudah otw baru si tucano.
> 
> yg buat ane penasaran si cangbogo doank nh, kapan ya. spyshoot nya gak ada ya?


Tucano skrg batch 3 yg lagi terbang kemarin masih ada batch ke 4 utk genapin 16 pesawat.
Utk Changbogo masih nihil spyshootnya bro, rencananya kan 2 unit pertama dibuat di korea setelah itu PAL sudah bisa bikin disini, tapi kayaknya bisa jadi sampe unit ke 4 dibikin di Korea semua, fasililtasnya rada molor disini. Dananya belum turun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Tucano skrg batch 3 yg lagi terbang kemarin masih ada batch ke 4 utk genapin 16 pesawat.
> Utk Changbogo masih nihil spyshootnya bro, rencananya kan 2 unit pertama dibuat di korea setelah itu PAL sudah bisa bikin disini, tapi kayaknya bisa jadi sampe unit ke 4 dibikin di Korea semua, fasililtasnya rada molor disini. Dananya belum turun.


Nihil spyshoot ya. semoga lancar dan dikirim tepat waktu dah.

si Spica juga lagi otw kayaknya.

--------------------

Indonesia to voice concerns on China's maritime claims at ASEAN summit | The Japan Times

Indonesia is expected to voice out its disagreement to China's expansive claim in the West Philippine Sea, including its so-called 9-dash line, in the upcoming ASEAN Summit in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. Although a non-claimant, Indonesia is concerned about the inclusion of some features and EEZ of their Natuna Islands in China's illegal claim.

----------------------
Our policy is always put diplomacy as priority while preparing for the worst (militarily). So we always voice our concern in international forum (like in the last shangri-la dialogue conference) while at the same time building our defense. 

More military personnel, weapons sought to guard Natuna | The Jakarta Post

----------------------
China concedes Natuna Islands to Indonesia.

Inside China: China clarifies Natuna Islands sovereignty to Indonesia - Washington Times


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Helikopter Bell Skuadron Udara 400 TNI Angkatan Laut lepas landas meninggalkan geladak KRI Makassar-590 saat pameran alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) TNI di Pangkalan Utama TNI Angkatan Laut (Lantamal) IX Ambon, Maluku, Minggu (22/11/2015).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> Oerlikon skyshield will be rdordered again (repeat order) . MEanwhile starstreak will come soon n sofar TNI AU still considering naga langit



Will Pindad produce the ammunition of Oerlikon Skyshield sis.....?

Yup, we also have cooperation with Rheinmetal going on for producing Leopard MBT ammunition in PT Pindad



Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Utk Changbogo masih nihil spyshootnya bro, rencananya kan 2 unit pertama dibuat di korea setelah itu PAL sudah bisa bikin disini, tapi kayaknya bisa jadi sampe unit ke 4 dibikin di Korea semua, fasililtasnya rada molor disini. Dananya belum turun.



Bukannya fasilitasnya sudah mulai dibuat...?

Program rocket juga enggak dapat dana yg ideal dari dulu, peneliti 2 juga enggak dapat gaji gede....duhhh,


----------



## Nike

Old photos, during 95 trough 96 dikbengad successfully repaired and refurbished 56 units of btr 40 apc

And oh yeah wish fennec and caracal will come along with some bell412 and cn 235 mpa








The btr 40 refurb


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Ho oh...fennec juga baru satu yg dateng. caracal udah jadi atu tapi masih tahap penyempurnaan dan test flight.

CN295 buat AU satu unit juga masih proses pembuatan di pt di, CN235mpa ama nbell 412 belum liat spyshootnya, keknya gk ada order tahun ini.

beli alutsista itu yg gk enak nunggu datengnya. lamaa kaya orang bangun rumah


----------



## Nike

Banyak yg gak ngeh yya kalau Mei tahun ini TNI Al order tambahan mpa, begitu jg tni au yg september ini finalisasi mpa jg dgn pt di.

Saking banyaknya item jd sulit buat mantau progresnya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_- video1 - - video2 -_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Ho oh...fennec juga baru satu yg dateng. caracal udah jadi atu tapi masih tahap penyempurnaan dan test flight.
> 
> CN295 buat AU satu unit juga masih proses pembuatan di pt di, CN235mpa ama nbell 412 belum liat spyshootnya, keknya gk ada order tahun ini.
> 
> beli alutsista itu yg gk enak nunggu datengnya. lamaa kaya orang bangun rumah


NB 412 ada banyak koq pesanan TNI AD ke PTDI ada 21 unit yg akan diserahkan bertahap mulai 2017 - 2019.
TNI AD juga pesen CN-295 ke PTDI.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> NB 412 ada banyak koq pesanan TNI AD ke PTDI ada 21 unit yg akan diserahkan bertahap mulai 2017 - 2019.
> TNI AD juga pesen CN-295 ke PTDI.


mmm telat bocoran lagi, ane lihat data si i*an di ARC pesenan nbell dan cn295 baru tahun depan soale.

wow MPA sudah diorder lagi. manteb dah


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KRI Bung tomo 357 (MRLF)




Inside her! Canggih juga ya, perbanyaklah kapal kek gini  ehh si PKR dalemannya bakal kek gini juga kan?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*KAI signs deal to clinch Indonesian partnership in KF-X*

Published : 2015-11-22 15:16
Updated : 2015-11-22 15:16

Korea Aerospace Industries Ltd. signed a deal with Indonesia on Sunday, clinching the Southeast Asian country's partnership in a lavish local fighter jet development program. 

Under the preliminary contract, Indonesia will shoulder 20 percent, or 1.7 trillion won ($1.5 billion), of the program's 8.7 trillion-won cost to develop the advanced multi-role combat jet, according to the airplane manufacturer.

The Korean Fighter Experimental program is designed to develop and mass-produce homegrown dual-engine combat airplanes by 2025. It's one of the most lavish defense procurement projects here with more than 8 trillion won in development costs in addition to 10 trillion won to be spent in mass production. KAI is South Korea's contractor manufacturer of the program. 

With the partnership, Indonesia will be entitled to purchase 50 new planes. 

Under the deal signed Sunday, Indonesia will be able to take part in the designing of the airplane, as well as in the production of components for the program. 

It will also be entitled to acquire the aviation technology of the project and bring home one experimental airplane, according to KAI. 

"All the specifics have been agreed upon with the Indonesian side, regarding the KF-X development," said Jang Sung-sub, director of KAI. The KAI-Indonesia deal will be finalized after KAI signed its final agreement with the South Korean government as the contractor of the project later this year. 

The latest deal will help expedite the local project, which has been criticized by the National Assembly, as well as the public.

The program was dealt a major blow after the U.S. Department of State refused in April to approve U.S.-based Lockheed Martin's transfer of four core aviation technologies for the South Korean project. 

Speculation had also circulated that Indonesia might take back its offer to form a partnership first committed in 2011. 

In addition to the 120 and 50 units to be delivered to the South Korean and Indonesian air forces, respectively, KAI plans to produce up to 600 units of the new airplane to sell them overseas, another KAI official said. (Yonhap)


Source: http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?...20151122000287

the deal had been signed, it is a new era of Indonesian new paradigm toward more commitments for long term planning and research and development

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

We have already taken part in the designing process btw for about one year, so there is Indonesian contribution in C 103 design that comes up in December 2013.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kapal pengawas perikanan 60 meter, ORCA 01, Daya Radar Utama, 3 lagi akan diluncurkan desember 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Coming into force of the shipbuilding contract of a Tall Ship for the Indonesian Navy






C.N.P.FREIRE, S.A starts the construction of a vessel for the Indonesian Navy. Last July, the contract for the construction of a 110 meters in length vessel for the Indonesian Navy came into force. The vessel will be fitted with a rig type Bricbarca and will have a 3350 meters square sail. Her main purpose will be to train the Navy cadets and she will have capacity to accommodate 200 people on board, of which 120 are cadets in training.

readmore: _Freire Shipyard_


Steel Cutting Tandai Dimulainya Pembuatan Kapal Layar Pengganti KRI Dewaruci

Tepat jam 09.30 waktu Vigo atau 17.30 WIB hari Senin (16/11) lalu, dilaksanakan pemotongan perdana baja (steel cutting) sebagai tanda dimulainya pembangunan kapal layar latih TNI AL. Pemotongan plat baja pertama disaksikan langsung Dansatgas Laksma TNI Didin Zainal Abidin beserta seluruh Staf Satgas serta General Manajer Galangan Contruccion Navales Freire Shipyard Bapak Guillermo Freire Garcia.

Kapal layar latih yang akan dibuat adalah kelas Bark, yaitu kapal layar yang memiliki dua tiang dengan layar persegi. Memiliki panjang 111,20 meter dan lebar 78,37 meter, kapal layar yang menjadi penerus generasi KRI Dewaruci tersebut, dibangun oleh Galangan Kapal Freire di Kota Vigo Spanyol berjarak 550 km dari ibukota Madrid.

readmore: _DEFENSE STUDIES: Steel Cutting Tandai Dimulainya Pembuatan Kapal Layar Pengganti KRI Dewaruci_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pada bulan Mei 2015, ALIT China dan BPPT/PT.LEN/PT.DI telah menandatangani pengembangan UAV MALE, di bawah pengawasan Kementerian Pertahanan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*RI encouraging maritime cooperation in East Asia*
Senin, 23 November 2015 11:19 WIB | 380 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia is encouraging maritime cooperation in East Asia at the 10th East Asia Summit (EAS) which is part of a series of meetings highlighting the ASEAN Summit held in Kuala Lumpur on Saturday and Sunday.

"At the East Asia Summit, Indonesia can eventually mainstream maritime cooperation in the EAS. I think this is an extraordinary achievement of the Indonesian diplomacy. For the first time ever, we can mainstream a maritime issue at the EAS talk or discussion," Foreign Minister Retno P Marsudi said while accompanying President Joko Widodo at the ASEAN Summit here on Sunday evening.

"This year we have tried to mainstream maritime cooperation in the form of EAS Statement on Regional Maritime Cooperation and this is very strategic for Indonesia. With the statement, we will promote maritime cooperation in the context of economy, while at the same time prioritizing maritime cooperation in the context of regional security and stability," she said.

The minister said the Indonesian initiative has received support from the United States, China, New Zealand and Australia as well as full support from all EAS member states.

She made it clear that the EAS Statement on Regional Maritime Cooperation carries five main priorities; first, developing sustainable maritime economy; second, promoting maritime peace, stability and security; third, addressing cross border challenges; fourth, promoting maritime connectivity; and fifth, encouraging joint researches involving various research institutions.

"So, the five cooperation priorities will be promoted in the context of maritime cooperation in the EAS. Once again this is our success in mainstreaming maritime cooperation in the context of EAS," she said.

President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) attended the ASEAN Summit and other meetings held in Kuala Lumpur from Saturday to Sunday.

He was scheduled to return home on Sunday night after holding talks with US Secretary General Ban Ki-moon. (*)

RI encouraging maritime cooperation in East Asia - ANTARA News


----------



## Old soldier never die

anas_nurhafidz said:


> KRI Bung tomo 357 (MRLF)
> View attachment 274050
> 
> Inside her! Canggih juga ya, perbanyaklah kapal kek gini  ehh si PKR dalemannya bakal kek gini juga kan?
> View attachment 274051
> View attachment 274052
> View attachment 274053


Mini destro ,  soalnya standar NATO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Flexing muscle 
_TNI AL Usir Kapal Tiongkok dari Laut Natuna | batampos.co.id_


_



_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 273975
> 
> 
> View attachment 273974
> 
> _- video1 - - video2 -_


CN-295 for AU?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> CN-295 for AU?


CN295, yup. Taken just few days ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Ricefield cammo pattern?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Ricefield cammo pattern?



Yea, they blend quite nicely, but is there even such a thing as ricefield cammo pattern?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Coming into force of the shipbuilding contract of a Tall Ship for the Indonesian Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.N.P.FREIRE, S.A starts the construction of a vessel for the Indonesian Navy. Last July, the contract for the construction of a 110 meters in length vessel for the Indonesian Navy came into force. The vessel will be fitted with a rig type Bricbarca and will have a 3350 meters square sail. Her main purpose will be to train the Navy cadets and she will have capacity to accommodate 200 people on board, of which 120 are cadets in training.
> 
> readmore: _Freire Shipyard_
> 
> 
> Steel Cutting Tandai Dimulainya Pembuatan Kapal Layar Pengganti KRI Dewaruci
> 
> Tepat jam 09.30 waktu Vigo atau 17.30 WIB hari Senin (16/11) lalu, dilaksanakan pemotongan perdana baja (steel cutting) sebagai tanda dimulainya pembangunan kapal layar latih TNI AL. Pemotongan plat baja pertama disaksikan langsung Dansatgas Laksma TNI Didin Zainal Abidin beserta seluruh Staf Satgas serta General Manajer Galangan Contruccion Navales Freire Shipyard Bapak Guillermo Freire Garcia.
> 
> Kapal layar latih yang akan dibuat adalah kelas Bark, yaitu kapal layar yang memiliki dua tiang dengan layar persegi. Memiliki panjang 111,20 meter dan lebar 78,37 meter, kapal layar yang menjadi penerus generasi KRI Dewaruci tersebut, dibangun oleh Galangan Kapal Freire di Kota Vigo Spanyol berjarak 550 km dari ibukota Madrid.
> 
> readmore: _DEFENSE STUDIES: Steel Cutting Tandai Dimulainya Pembuatan Kapal Layar Pengganti KRI Dewaruci_


110m nyaingin PKR 



anas_nurhafidz said:


> CN-295 for AU?


the photo taken by mr Jeff Prananda so it must be TNI AU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

CN-295 Manuevre




C-130 inverted and total lost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> 110m nyaingin PKR



Nanti tambah kesaingan sama punya bakamla 110 meter, yang sekarang lagi dikerjain palindo marine




Jakartans@PkDef said:


> the photo taken by mr Jeff Prananda so it must be TNI AU


He was asking about the previous photo/video, not the one with camo..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> CN-295 Manuevre
> View attachment 274187
> 
> C-130 inverted and total lost
> View attachment 274188



With the all heavy weapons and sensor system inside such inverted maneuver is too risky. But one mus giving credit to them, they took all the process seriously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

looks like the Indonesian police mobile brigade (BRIMOB) start adopting parkour into their physical skills.

Demonstration during the 70th anniversary of Brimob.





During training

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

@Jakartans@PkDef there is any plans from police corps to acquire more armored vehicle? All i can see is with their 60 trillion rupiah budget their amassed lot of small firearms and infantry gear along with thousans doucabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Kri bung tomo along with fhs hyaena conduct routine patrol in eastern mediterania






Credit belong to the original uploàder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Army's PF-98 Queen Bee





Marines

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> @Jakartans@PkDef there is any plans from police corps to acquire more armored vehicle? All i can see is with their 60 trillion rupiah budget their amassed lot of small firearms and infantry gear along with thousans doucabs.





madokafc said:


> @Jakartans@PkDef there is any plans from police corps to acquire more armored vehicle? All i can see is with their 60 trillion rupiah budget their amassed lot of small firearms and infantry gear along with thousans doucabs.


Currently the mainstay of Indonesian police armored vehicle was Barracuda APC 4x4. It was made by two manufacturer in South Korea : Doosan (44 units delivered in 2006) and Shinjeong (20 units delivered in 2004) so there are 64 Barracuda distributed to all regional police in Indonesia. There are also Wolf APC (Originally Israel made Ze'ef but licensed production in Jordania by the name "Vigor" and sell it to Indonesian Police). I only know the first tim we procure 8 units these 4x4 APC was for our Police FPU in Darfur Sudan where the police needs an armored vehicle that originally made for desert terrains. But nowadays i believe there are more than just 8 units for the FPU in Darfur since it distributed to almost all regional police (POLDA) in Indonesia although not as many as Barracuda APC but i think more than a dozen in Indonesia (for example POLDA Jabar has 2 unit Wolf APC and i saw the vehicle also in Papua, Poso and Kalimantan).
Other than that Police has numbers of Anoa APC 4x4 variant. So i think the police could have almost 100 armored vehicles (APC 4x4 types).

As for future planing, last time i know that in early 2014 there are case that POLRI plans to buy armored vehicles from South Korea with budget about USD 64 millions but the plan was heavily criticized by the Indonesian Police Watch (IPW) suggesting POLRI to purchase domestic product such as Anoa from Pindad. I dont have more info about the follow up of the procurement project.
Other than that The Police already have a deal with PTDI for one unit of CN-295.

I think many of budget goes for patrol/utility vehicle replacement if im not mistaken they always have new type of patrol cars at least every 5 years and that take huge amount since it is for all regional police.
Also police invest in training especially for anti-terror/tactical unit like Gegana / Brimob where they using foreign instructor and conducting courses in cooperation with overseas special units like US DSS, Special Forces etc (they even send some Gegana operators to train in Blackwater facilities in US).
Other than that i think the budget is use for modernization in Communication, Surveillance, cyber networks.
As for personal gear i think the police tactical unit like Brimob are now well equipped in terms of tactical gear and weapons. Police Gegana HQ units even look more modern than most of our Armed Force special unit 

One more thing, if im not mistaken, last year the number of cases solved by POLRI exceeding the budget allocated for investigation and solving cases. So basically they generated their own to fund the investigation of that extra cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 274121
> 
> 
> View attachment 274120
> 
> 
> Pada bulan Mei 2015, ALIT China dan BPPT/PT.LEN/PT.DI telah menandatangani pengembangan UAV MALE, di bawah pengawasan Kementerian Pertahanan.


Bro, is it ALIT China or Integr-Denmark?
Because according to this news, in 5 May 2015 BPPT has sign MOU with Integra Holding APS, Denmark for joint cooperation in developing new UAV platform. Is it different project?

Jaga Kedaulatan RI, BPPT-Integra Denmark Jalin Kerjasama Teknologi UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

anas_nurhafidz said:


> KRI Bung tomo 357 (MRLF)
> View attachment 274050
> 
> Inside her! Canggih juga ya, perbanyaklah kapal kek gini  ehh si PKR dalemannya bakal kek gini juga kan?
> View attachment 274051
> View attachment 274052
> View attachment 274053








Why the crew inside the Bung Tomo's Control Room using such gloves and balaclava like those? Anyone can explain?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

MarveL said:


> Why the crews inside the Bung Tomo's Control Room using such gloves and balaclava like those? Anyone can explain?


Thats anti-flash gear bro, same gear used by the deck gunner to protect their face and neck from flame - its not real fire-proof like firefighter gear but enough to protect the skin for a short burst of fire, sparks for some times.
Wearing that gear meaning they are on battle-station (Combat alert). Thats why the light turns red. When threat is over they can remove the gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Thats anti-flash gear bro





Industry
*Korea Aerospace Industries agrees KFX investment deal with Indonesia*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
22 November 2015






_A model of KAI's KFX concept at ADEX 2015 in Seoul. Source: IHS/Gareth Jennings
_
Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) and the Indonesian government signed an agreement on 22 November to formalise proposed investment and workshare arrangements to support the development of the Korean Fighter Experimental (KFX) 4.5-generation fighter aircraft.

The agreement is framed by an accord signed by the governments of South Korea and Indonesia in October 2014 under which South Korea will pay 80% of the costs associated with the joint engineering and development phase of the KFX, with Indonesia paying the remaining 20%.

The newly signed deal, which in essence reaffirms Indonesia's investment in the project, will become operational once KAI formally secures the contract with South Korea's Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) to complete the development of KFX aircraft. KAI was named preferred developer of the KFX in March, and a contract to undertake the work is expected to be signed before the end of the year.

Under the terms of the newly announced agreement, Indonesia has agreed to invest about KRW1.7 trillion (USD1.5 billion) of the total KRW8.7 trillion in KFX development costs.

KAI said that in return for its investment, Indonesia's state-owned aerospace manufacturer, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), will participate in the design phase of the aircraft and produce unidentified components. PTDI will also secure rights to some areas of intellectual property involved in developing the KFX and have access to one of six planned prototypes.

KAI plans to commence manufacturing the KFX from 2025. Company officials have previously suggested that about 250 KFX fighter aircraft could replace the Republic of Korea Air Force's ageing F-4E Phantom and F-5E Tiger II aircraft and, ultimately, its F-16 Fighting Falcon platforms. KAI also expects to export several hundred KFX fighters to countries that include Indonesia.

The KFX is envisaged as a single-seat, twin-engine, multirole aircraft equipped with stealth features, active electronically scanned array radar, and internal weapons carriage.


Korea Aerospace Industries agrees KFX investment deal with Indonesia | IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

MarveL said:


> Why the crew inside the Bung Tomo's Control Room using such gloves and balaclava like those? Anyone can explain?



Buat ini mas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Islamic State eyes fertile recruiting ground along Southeast Asia smuggling route*






By Rowan Scarborough - The Washington Times - Sunday, November 22, 2015
The Islamic State’s terrorist army is broadening its global reach to find recruits willing to come to its Syria-Iraq “caliphate” and wreak havoc.

An Army think tank report states that Southeast Asia, and especially Indonesia, is a routine stop for hundreds of smuggled terrorists. They travel a prescribed route to improve the chances of making it to the Syrian city of Raqqa, the Islamic State’s proclaimed capital.


Much is written on the terrorist group’s attractiveness to Muslims living in Europe, especially France, which suffered its second massacre this year at the hands of the Islamic State, also known as ISIL and ISIS.

Indonesia, with the world’s largest Muslim population at more than 205 million, is less noticed but fertile territory. One team of researchers in London has called Southeast Asia a “blind spot” for counting Islamic State recruits.

The Army’s Foreign Military Studies Office at Fort Leavenworth, Kansas, reported this month that Indonesia is both a source of domestic recruits and foreign fighters who arrive on their way to Syria.

Press reports last year put the number of Indonesians going to fight in Syria at 50, with most presumed to be on the side of Islamic extremists such as the Islamic State.

The Foreign Military Studies Office puts the number now at about 500. Jakarta faces the same problem as Europe and possibly the U.S.: Fighters honed by the Islamic State in Syria will return to their home country to commit terrorism.

“At least 300-500 Indonesians have been in Syria training for battle, and there has been at least one case of a mall bombing in Jakarta that has ISIS trademarks associated with it,” said the military studies report. “Thus, the direct link is very clear that Islamic State’s presence in Indonesia is growing.”

“Indonesians arriving from fighting for ISIS abroad present a significant problem for domestic terrorism. Similar to foreigners fighting in Afghanistan, they have received requisite training to conduct domestic terrorist activities when they return home,” the report added.

The 500 is a small percentage of the Islamic State’s estimated strength of 30,000. But the terrorist group’s relentless social media broadcasts, as well as instant messaging on encrypted apps, have proved successful in increasing its stream of inductees.

The Foreign Military Studies Office report quotes Saud Usman Nasution, who heads Indonesia’s counterterrorism agency, as saying that nearby Malaysia is a collection point for terrorism recruits and may now be home to “thousands.”

Mr. Nasution told Malaysia’s English-language The Star Online that the Islamic State is working with smuggling networks to bring foreign fighters to Indonesia.

“So we need to stay vigilant, more so because there is information that in Malaysia, there are thousands, a lot of foreign terrorist fighters there who are about to be deployed — we don’t know where to — under the network,” he said.

Mr. Nasution said 76 Indonesians have returned from Syria and 52 died there, four of whom acted as suicide bombers.

The House Homeland Security Committee estimates that the Islamic State commands up to 30,000 fighters. About 250 Americans have left the U.S. to join the terrorist group.

There does not appear to be firm numbers on the Salafist Sunni militant group’s ethnic makeup.

But the Department of War Studies at King’s College in London studied the flow of terrorists, and puts the number of foreign fighters coming to Syria-Iraq at more than 20,000.

The department’s International Center for the Study of Radicalization and Political Violence says the recruits come from 50 countries. Southeast Asia, which includes Indonesia and Malaysia, is a “blind spot” — meaning the flow is difficult to calibrate, the center said in its most recent report written by director Peter R. Neumann.

Outside the Middle East, the largest influx of 4,000 recruits comes from Western Europe, a count double the center’s 2013 estimate. Saudi Arabia, a Sunni Muslim state, has up to 2,500 citizens fighting for the Islamic State.

France, which saw 130 innocents killed by Islamic State attackers Nov. 13, has provided the most, at 1,200. Britain and Germany — about 600 each.

“As with previous estimates, it should be stressed that counting foreign fighters is no exact science,” Mr. Neumann said.


ISIS eyes fertile recruiting ground in Indonesia, other Southeast Asia nations - Washington Times





Reashot Xigwin said:


> Buat ini mas



which episode is this?  the 1987's "_The Voyage Home_?"



_Feeling Blue @JeffP_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

300-500 Indonesians who is in Syria of course not all of them fighting for ISIS, so we should be careful on this.



MarveL said:


> Why the crew inside the Bung Tomo's Control Room using such gloves and balaclava like those? Anyone can explain?



Dingin kali di dalam...........


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

@madokafc 
This is one example how POLRI allocated budget for training their personnel seriously
Sig Sauer Academy, New Hampshire, US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Ini harus diprioritaskan, 50 C 705 harus ada dlm daftar pembelian sesegera mungkin.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Kerjasama Rudal C-705 China Indonesia*

Kontrak ke 2 kerjasama rudal C-705 antara Indonesia dan China ditandatangani pada tahun 2013, melalui sebuah kerjasama karena kedekatan dan persahabatan dari kedua negara.

Adapun kontrak ke 3 dari kerjasama rudal C-705 ditandatangani pada akhir tahun 2014. Sebagai tindak lanjut dari kontrak tersebut, dikirimlah sejumlah rudal C-705 (sesuai kontak ke 3) untuk dilakukan tes uji penembakan oleh Indonesia pada tahun 2015. Persetujuan kredit segera disetujui dan L/C segera dibuka.

Indonesia pun menyiapkan segala kebutuhan untuk uji rudal C-705 tersebut. China akan menyiapkan program bagi prajurit TNI AL untuk melakukan training di China, setelah Indonesia menyetujui uji rudal yang dilakukan oleh pabrik yang bersangkutan.

China menyarankan TNI AL membeli kendaraan peluncur rudal anti-kapal permukaan C-705, untuk memudahkan operasional, perawatan dan perbaikan di kemudian hari.

Diskusi Program transefer teknologi (ToT) rudal C-705 mengemuka dalam pertemuan DICM ke 4 tanggal 27 Agustus 2015 di Beijing China. SASTIND China akan segera mempelajari perjanjian dasar terbaru dari Program Transfer Teknologi Rudal C-705, antara Kementerian Pertahanan RI dan SASTIND China, yang perjanjian itu diusulkan oleh Kementerian Pertahanan. China segera meresponnya.

Diskusi antara CPMIEC China dengan perwakilan PT DI menyangkut fasilitas Program ToT Rudal C-705 berlangsung di DICM ke 4, yang membahas: jumlah material dan jumlah rudal yang akan disiapkan.

Indonesia akan menyiapkan budget untuk kepentingan penyediaan material dan Final Assembly Line facilities dari rudal C-705 dan komponen rudal tersebut (SKD parts).

PT DI yang ditunjuk oleh KKIP sebagai pemimpin yang menggarap proyek ini, akan diberikan Transfer Teknologi oleh CPMIEC China, agar memiliki kemampuan memproduksi sistem rudal C-705.

PT DI akan menjadi supplier bagi Angkatan Laut Indonesia, setelah memiliki kemampuan memproduksi sisten rudal C-705.

Kedua pihak kemudian membuat list/ daftar urutan pekerjaan yang akan dilakukan PT DI seperti missile shock/overload test system, electric system pre-installation dan sebagainya.

PT DI menyatakan sanggup memenuhi dan melakukan sebagian besar list yang harus dikerjakan (ada 10 item). PT DI juga diminta berbagi ilmu pemassangan rudal dan teknik persiapannya kepada TNI AL.

PT DI meminta pendokumentasian Transfer Teknologi, dan ToT Technical Training dibebaskan dari biaya. Namun pihak China menyanggupi jika Indonesia setidaknya memesan 100 rudal C-705 (SKD missile) pada Phase I.

Local content terkait rudal ini akan disediakan oleh PT DI.

CPMIEC China meminta agar setidaknya dilakukan pembelian 50 rudal C-705 dalam bentuk SKD, untuk memulai transfer teknologi. Dan ToT technical documentation akan diberikan gratis pada ToT Phase I, jika Indonesia membeli 100 rudal dalam bentuk SKD. Formulasinya sedang dikaji oleh kedua pihak.

PT DI menyatakan akan mengkaji secara internal dan melaporkannya kepada Kementerian Pertahanan Indonesia.

Kerjasama Rudal C-705 China Indonesia - JakartaGreater

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

"Indos, post: 7914415, member: 148143"]300-500 Indonesians who is in Syria of course not all of them fighting for Isis QUOTEE]

Bukannya ada undang2 yg melarang warga negara indonesia untuk berperang/mengangkat senjata untuk negara/organisasi selain NKRI ya, kl begitu cabut saja kewarganegaraanya tidak peduli mereka berjuang untuk rebel atau isis, jika mereka pulang langsung tangkap atau tolak masuk


----------



## Nike

old pictures

when the first landing platform dock been launched

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Very old photo...F16 A/B

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Early generation of Densus 88




































note that their equipment had been provided with the best available stuff at the times

*Military confiscates 168 firearms to secure Lampung*
Selasa, 24 November 2015 01:30 WIB | 615 Views

Palembang, S Sumatra (ANTARA News) - The Sriwijaya Regional Military Command has confiscated 168 firearms, including some home-made ones, over the past three months, ahead of the simultaneous elections of governors, regents, and mayors.

A military officer gave this information here Monday.

The elections are scheduled to take place on December 9, 2015.

Some factory-made rifles and guns were also among the weapons confiscated from the locals . They handed over the weapons to the Garuda Hitam military command post in Lampung Province, spokesman of the Sriwijaya Regional Military Command, Colonel Saepul Mukti Ginanjar, said.

The weapons were seized from the people in the districts of Bandar Lampung, West Lampung, Tanggamus, Central Lampung, North Lampung, South Lampung, Tulangbawang and Way Kanan in order to ensure security and stability ahead of the regional elections, he said.

Ginanjar said the military worked with the police to check whether there were guns and rifles belonging to the police among the seized weapons. "The registration numbers of such organic weapons are just known to the police," he said.(*)

Military confiscates 168 firearms to secure Lampung - ANTARA News

*RI teams up with Swedish firm to develop main armament system*
Selasa, 24 November 2015 01:57 WIB | 637 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian's PT IESP (Indonesia Engineering Services) is teaming up with Swedens SAAB (Svenska Aeroplan Aktie Bolaget) to develop the militarys main armament systems.

The two companies are developing technology-based private defense industry to meet Indonesias demand for military armament systems to strengthen its defenses.

"We hereby announce that PT IESP has signed an agreement to team up with SAAB of Sweden for transfer of technology. The cooperation will also apply to the manufacturing of warships of various types at the local dockyard (managed by PT IESP and SAAB)," PT IESP Business Development Director, Raden Ari Wicaksana, said here on Monday.

The cooperation will also include 100 percent transfer of technology, according to SAABs commitment contained in the cooperation agreement to market SAAB-made Gripen JAS 39 fighter planes along with integrated fighting system to meet not only the need for equipment but also state-of-the-art technology, he said.

The cooperation followed a meeting between Vice President Head of SAAB for Indonesia Peter Carlqvist and Raden Ari Wicaksana to discuss cooperation by involving SAAB Singapore and SAAB engineers and design engineers. 

PT IESP has also carried out several programs in cooperation with the Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) in the education field including sending naval officers to Sweden to study, and undertake short courses. (*)

RI teams up with Swedish firm to develop main armament system - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT IESP is a private company which belongs to a Defense Ministry institution (YKPP) that works for soldiers welfare.


----------



## Nike

*Korea Aerospace Industries agrees KFX investment deal with Indonesia*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
22 November 2015






A model of KAI's KFX concept at ADEX 2015 in Seoul. Source: IHS/Gareth Jennings
Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) and the Indonesian government signed an agreement on 22 November to formalise proposed investment and workshare arrangements to support the development of the Korean Fighter Experimental (KFX) 4.5-generation fighter aircraft.

The agreement is framed by an accord signed by the governments of South Korea and Indonesia in October 2014 under which South Korea will pay 80% of the costs associated with the joint engineering and development phase of the KFX, with Indonesia paying the remaining 20%.

The newly signed deal, which in essence reaffirms Indonesia's investment in the project, will become operational once KAI formally secures the contract with South Korea's Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) to complete the development of KFX aircraft. KAI was named preferred developer of the KFX in March, and a contract to undertake the work is expected to be signed before the end of the year.

Under the terms of the newly announced agreement, Indonesia has agreed to invest about KRW1.7 trillion (USD1.5 billion) of the total KRW8.7 trillion in KFX development costs.

KAI said that in return for its investment, Indonesia's state-owned aerospace manufacturer, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), will participate in the design phase of the aircraft and produce unidentified components. PTDI will also secure rights to some areas of intellectual property involved in developing the KFX and have access to one of six planned prototypes.

KAI plans to commence manufacturing the KFX from 2025. Company officials have previously suggested that about 250 KFX fighter aircraft could replace the Republic of Korea Air Force's ageing F-4E Phantom and F-5E Tiger II aircraft and, ultimately, its F-16 Fighting Falcon platforms. KAI also expects to export several hundred KFX fighters to countries that include Indonesia.

The KFX is envisaged as a single-seat, twin-engine, multirole aircraft equipped with stealth features, active electronically scanned array radar, and internal weapons carriage.
Korea Aerospace Industries agrees KFX investment deal with Indonesia | IHS Jane's 360


----------



## Nike

Indonesia-PNG border security in Skouw, Jayapura, Papua. ANTARA/Indrayadi TH
HOMENATIONAL
TUESDAY, 24 NOVEMBER, 2015 | 08:42 WIB
Soldiers Seize Rifle in RI-PNG Borders
Zoom Out Zoom In Normal
*TEMPO.CO*, *Jayapura*-Indonesian soldiers stationed on the Papua New Guinea border have seized a rifle and 33 rounds of 5.56-mm ammunition from a resident.

"The rifle and tens of rounds of ammunition were confiscated when the 406/CK task force at the Bompay post, led by 1st Lt. Karno, conducted a raid on the street connecting Bompay village to Senggi village," said commander of the 406/CK infantry battalion Lt. Col, Aswin Kartawijaya, in a press statement released on Monday, November 23.

According to Col Kartawijaya, soldiers seized the rifle from Jefri while he was crossing the border, along with three people in a car.

"Based on the results of the investigation, the rifle is usually used to hunt animals in the forest," he said.

The seizure indicated that many residents living near the borders possess rifles, he said.

"For its part, we will continue conducting raids and patrols on the street connecting Bompay and Senggi villages. The rifle and rounds of ammunition and their suspected owner will be handed over to the chief of the 172/PWY military resort command as commander of the operation implementation command," he said.

He noted that his soldiers will continue conducting raids to create a safe situation along the borders.

Commander of the operations implementation command Col. Sugiyono praised the military personnel for their job well done.

*ANTARA*
Soldiers Seize Rifle in RI-PNG Borders | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indos said:


> Ini harus diprioritaskan, 50 C 705 harus ada dlm daftar pembelian sesegera mungkin.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Kerjasama Rudal C-705 China Indonesia*
> 
> Kontrak ke 2 kerjasama rudal C-705 antara Indonesia dan China ditandatangani pada tahun 2013, melalui sebuah kerjasama karena kedekatan dan persahabatan dari kedua negara.
> 
> Adapun kontrak ke 3 dari kerjasama rudal C-705 ditandatangani pada akhir tahun 2014. Sebagai tindak lanjut dari kontrak tersebut, dikirimlah sejumlah rudal C-705 (sesuai kontak ke 3) untuk dilakukan tes uji penembakan oleh Indonesia pada tahun 2015. Persetujuan kredit segera disetujui dan L/C segera dibuka.
> 
> Indonesia pun menyiapkan segala kebutuhan untuk uji rudal C-705 tersebut. China akan menyiapkan program bagi prajurit TNI AL untuk melakukan training di China, setelah Indonesia menyetujui uji rudal yang dilakukan oleh pabrik yang bersangkutan.
> 
> China menyarankan TNI AL membeli kendaraan peluncur rudal anti-kapal permukaan C-705, untuk memudahkan operasional, perawatan dan perbaikan di kemudian hari.
> 
> Diskusi Program transefer teknologi (ToT) rudal C-705 mengemuka dalam pertemuan DICM ke 4 tanggal 27 Agustus 2015 di Beijing China. SASTIND China akan segera mempelajari perjanjian dasar terbaru dari Program Transfer Teknologi Rudal C-705, antara Kementerian Pertahanan RI dan SASTIND China, yang perjanjian itu diusulkan oleh Kementerian Pertahanan. China segera meresponnya.
> 
> Diskusi antara CPMIEC China dengan perwakilan PT DI menyangkut fasilitas Program ToT Rudal C-705 berlangsung di DICM ke 4, yang membahas: jumlah material dan jumlah rudal yang akan disiapkan.
> 
> Indonesia akan menyiapkan budget untuk kepentingan penyediaan material dan Final Assembly Line facilities dari rudal C-705 dan komponen rudal tersebut (SKD parts).
> 
> PT DI yang ditunjuk oleh KKIP sebagai pemimpin yang menggarap proyek ini, akan diberikan Transfer Teknologi oleh CPMIEC China, agar memiliki kemampuan memproduksi sistem rudal C-705.
> 
> PT DI akan menjadi supplier bagi Angkatan Laut Indonesia, setelah memiliki kemampuan memproduksi sisten rudal C-705.
> 
> Kedua pihak kemudian membuat list/ daftar urutan pekerjaan yang akan dilakukan PT DI seperti missile shock/overload test system, electric system pre-installation dan sebagainya.
> 
> PT DI menyatakan sanggup memenuhi dan melakukan sebagian besar list yang harus dikerjakan (ada 10 item). PT DI juga diminta berbagi ilmu pemassangan rudal dan teknik persiapannya kepada TNI AL.
> 
> PT DI meminta pendokumentasian Transfer Teknologi, dan ToT Technical Training dibebaskan dari biaya. Namun pihak China menyanggupi jika Indonesia setidaknya memesan 100 rudal C-705 (SKD missile) pada Phase I.
> 
> Local content terkait rudal ini akan disediakan oleh PT DI.
> 
> CPMIEC China meminta agar setidaknya dilakukan pembelian 50 rudal C-705 dalam bentuk SKD, untuk memulai transfer teknologi. Dan ToT technical documentation akan diberikan gratis pada ToT Phase I, jika Indonesia membeli 100 rudal dalam bentuk SKD. Formulasinya sedang dikaji oleh kedua pihak.
> 
> PT DI menyatakan akan mengkaji secara internal dan melaporkannya kepada Kementerian Pertahanan Indonesia.
> 
> Kerjasama Rudal C-705 China Indonesia - JakartaGreater


somehow im pessimistic about the prospect of this


----------



## Indos

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> somehow im pessimistic about the prospect of this



Just wait and see broe, this cooperation will tell how friendly Indonesia and China can be........

Maybe cooperation with SAAB can be much more promising, people from Pindad has been studying there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

thousands of Mimika people watching Indonesian Army Kostrad Paradrops


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Early generation of Densus 88
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> note that their equipment had been provided with the best available stuff at the times


During the early days, D88AT was formed with dilemma, the most capable AT unit in our inventory was Kopassus but in early 2000's our red beret still living under the shadow East Timor campaign and human right accusation. The new government still struggle to reform the TNI so assigning Military SF doing anti-terror crackdown in civilian environment would be counter-productive to the government effort and will create more liabilities in international point of view. So we use available and feasible asset we have which is police tactical unit (Gegana Brimob).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*PPRC TNI Hancurkan Musuh di Pulau Morotai*
Details
Created on Wednesday, 18 November 2015 10:20
Written by penkostrad





Pasukan Pemukul Reaksi Cepat (PPRC) TNI menghancurkan musuh di Pulau Morotai pada saat simulasi latihan lapangan PPRC TNI tahun 2015, yang disaksikan langsung oleh Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo bersama para Asisten Panglima TNI di dampingi Direktur Latihan (Dirlat) Mayjen TNI Dedi Kusnadi Thamim serta warga masyarakat di sekitar daerah latihan, Selasa (17/11/2015).





Dalam simulasi latihan tersebut, pertempuran diawali dengan pendaratan 1 Kompi Marinir yang berhasil melakukan perebutan secara cepat Dermaga Umum dan Dermaga Ferry dari tangan musuh. Selanjutnya, KRI Makassar menurunkan kendaraan tempur, Landing Craft Utility (LCU) dan Kendaraan Taktis Gultor ditengah laut. Bersamaan dengan itu, dua Tim Intai Amfibi (Taifib) melaksanakan pertempuran laut dengan musuh yang berada di Pulau Dok dan berhasil membebaskan sandera yang ada dipulau tersebut, serta membawa sandera menuju Dermaga Umum.

Sementara itu di Bandara Leo Watimena, lima buah Hercules menerjunkan 520 Prajurit TNI Satuan Lintas Udara Pasukan Pemukul Reaksi Cepat, dilanjutkan dengan empat buah CN-295 yang menerjunkan 170 Prajurit Paskhas untuk menghancurkan musuh yang telah menguasai Bandara. Bandara berhasil direbut, dikuasai dan diduduki PPRC TNI setelah terjadi pertempuran hebat dengan pihak musuh. Ditempat terpisah, PPRC TNI juga berhasil membebaskan sandera yang ditawan di Kantor Bupati Morotai dan membawa sandera tersebut ketempat aman.

Latihan PPRC TNI yang melibatkan 3.155 personel Prajurit TNI, mendapat sambutan yang sangat luar biasa dari masyarakat sekitar daerah latihan. Itu semua bisa dilihat dari semangat warga masyarakat yang sejak pagi hari sudah berdiri disepanjang jalan dan tempat-tempat yang dijadikan daerah latihan oleh Pasukan Pemukul Reaksi Cepat.

Alutsista yang dikerahkan dalam latihan ini yaitu unsur TNI AD, diantaranya tiga unit mobil dan empat unit motor kendaraan taktis pasukan khusus. Unsur TNI AL, diantaranya satu unit Class Sigma, satu unit Class Parchim, satu unit LPD, satu unit Patkamla, empat unit Sea Raider, dua unit Helly Bell, tiga puluh unit Perahu Karet, dua unit LVT- 7, dua unit RM Grad dan dua unit BMP. Unsur TNI AU, diantaranya satu unit C-212, dua unit Sukhoi, dua unit T-50, sembilan unit C-130, enam unit CN-295, satu unit Helly SAR dan satu unit Helly NAS 332.

Komando Cadangan Strategis Angkatan Darat


----------



## Nike

*SATGAS PAM RAHWAN PAPUA DAN PAPUA BARAT YONIF RAIDER 509/BY KOSTRAD TIBA DI PAPUA BARAT*
Details
Created on Monday, 09 November 2015 07:25
Written by penkostrad





Kostrad(9/11). Kasrem 171/PVT Kolonel Inf R. Agus Abdurrauf, memimpin upacara penyambutan Satgas Pam Rahwan Yonif Raider 509/BY Kostrad oleh Danlantamal yang di wakili oleh As Ops Letkol Laut (P) Baharuddin,para Kasi Korem 171/PVT, para Dansat dan Ka Balak Aju jajaran Korem 171/PVT, bertempat di dermaga Pelabuhan Pelni Sorong-Papua Barat, Sabtu (7/11).

Satgas Pam Rahwan Yonif Raider 509/BY yang dipimpin langsung oleh Danyonif Raider 509/BY Mayor Inf Beny Setiyanto, akan menggantikan Satgas Pam Rahwan Yonif Linud 303/SSM yang sudah bertugas selama + 11 bulan di wilayah Korem 171/PVT.

Dalam sambutan Kasrem 171/PVT Kolonel Inf R. Agus Abdurrauf mengatakan bahwa tugas yang akan diemban ke depan tidaklah ringan, namun tidak perlu takut dan ragu, karena tugas adalah kehormatan yang harus dijunjung tinggi. Oleh karena itu laksanakan tugas dengan rasa tanggung jawab dan selalu pedomani Sapta Marga, Sumpah Prajurit dan Delapan Wajib TNI serta Perintah Harian Panglima Kodam XVII/Cenderawasih. Menghadapi tantangan yang berat ini, prajurit Yonif Raider 509/BY tidak boleh menjadi surut dan menyerah pada keadaan, tetapi tetap tegar dalam menjalankan tugas dan tanggungjawabnya serta senantiasa berupaya untuk dapat membantu mengatasi kesulitan rakyat sekitarnya.






Di daerah ini terdapat beberapa satuan organik, baik dari unsur TNI maupun dari unsur Polri. Oleh karenanya, setiap Prajurit harus mampu bekerjasama dengan semua pihak dan hindari terjadinya benturan-benturan dalam tugas di lapangan, yang dapat menggiring prajurit terpancing untuk melakukan tindakan-tindakan di luar prosedur. Apabila ada kesulitan di lapangan, segera laporkan kepada atasan, sehingga dapat diambil tindakan secara cepat dan tepat, sesuai ketentuan yang berlaku, jangan melakukan tindakan sendiri-sendiri karena dapat berakibat fatal. Disisi lain, adat istiadat dan budaya masyarakat di Daerah ini sangat beragam, sehingga menuntut kehati-hatian Prajurit dalam bertindak di lapangan. Hindari tindakan-tindakan yang dapat melukai dan menyakiti hati rakyat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesian Army Para Rider 330


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Di malang nih, hawk yg bercamo ijo loreng khas tni au dicat ulang dengan camo abu2


----------



## Nike

Like A4 Skyhawk....


----------



## radialv

Definetly .....that is A4 skyhawk


----------



## MarveL

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Di malang nih, hawk yg bercamo ijo loreng khas tni au dicat ulang dengan camo abu2
> View attachment 274539


 
kok di hanggar terbuka yah? PTDI sudah ada ruang tertutup khusus untuk proses cat.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

TAIFIB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

TNI AU Beli Rudal Jarak Menengah AIM120-AMRAAM
Untuk itu, sesuai dengan Renstra TNI AU 2015-2019, TNI AU mengajukan pembelian rudal AMRAAM dan saat ini sedang menunggu proses kedatangan rudal jarak menengah tersebut.
_TNI AU Beli Rudal Jarak Menengah AIM120-AMRAAM - JakartaGreater_

Confirmed?


----------



## Indos

Of course TNI AU will buy that weapon, this is the reason of why we buy F 16 C/D block 52 ID right.....?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> Of course TNI AU will buy that weapon, this is the reason of why we buy F 16 C/D block 52 ID right.....?



Not will... but the news stated that we already purchased the missile and waiting for delivery? That's what i want to confirm.


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> During the early days, D88AT was formed with dilemma, the most capable AT unit in our inventory was Kopassus but in early 2000's our red beret still living under the shadow East Timor campaign and human right accusation. The new government still struggle to reform the TNI so assigning Military SF doing anti-terror crackdown in civilian environment would be counter-productive to the government effort and will create more liabilities in international point of view. So we use available and feasible asset we have which is police tactical unit (Gegana Brimob).


Thanks for the explanations, and i will not take jakarta greater as my source of information. Just waiting for DCSA notification release, as we requested brand new type of AMRAAM through FMS programme. 






FPU of oerlikon skyshield credit to decodemore


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

*Indonesia* factor keeps US transferring tech for KF-X

The United States appears reluctant to share technologies for Korea’s indigenous fighter jet development project due to the “Indonesia factor,” analysts said Wednesday.

Indonesia maintains close defense ties with Russia, and its partnership with Korea is worrying the U.S. government, they said.

Korea plans to develop its own jets in close cooperation with Indonesia, the No. 1 importer of Russian weaponry. But Washington, mindful of Indonesia’s relations with Russia, is concerned about possible leakage of core technologies in high-tech fighter jets, they said.

They also said Indonesia’s participation may become an obstacle to the 8.5 trillion won KF-X project, aimed at developing indigenous fighter jets by 2025 to replace the Air Force’s aging fleet of F-4s and F-5s.

On Sunday, Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI), the project’s preferred bidder, signed tentative deals with the Indonesian government and state-run defense company PT Dirgantara Indonesia. Under the deals, Indonesia will pay 20 percent of the costs and participate in the design process and component production, as well as acquiring one prototype and technology data afterward.

“The United States shares little defense technology with Indonesia,” said Brad Perrett, Asia-Pacific bureau chief of Aviation Week, the U.S. weekly magazine specializing in defense and space issues.

“So, Indonesia’s participation in the KF-X program increases Korea’s challenge in acquiring U.S. technology, which will in any case not be freely available.”

Greg Waldron, Asia managing editor of FlightGlobal, an aviation and aerospace industry website, also said the U.S. government has never explicitly stated its view on Indonesia’s involvement with the KF-X as an issue, but several people in the U.S. and Korea have said it could be problematic. 

“It is understood, for example, that the U.S. limited some capabilities in the T-50 that was sold to Indonesia,” he said. “For something like the KF-X, this would also likely apply.”

KAI, the nation’s sole aircraft maker, exported 16 T-50 supersonic trainer jets, developed in 2001 with technical help from U.S. aerospace giant Lockheed Martin, to Indonesia in 2011. 

The U.S. imposed an arms export ban on Indonesia for its invasion of East Timor that began in 1975 and ended in 1999 following the United Nations-sponsored act of self-determination.

Washington has yet to remove the ban completely, and this led Indonesia to import Russian weapons worth about $884 billion over the past decade.

A global defense market yearbook produced on Nov. 19 by the Defense Agency for Technology and Quality stated: “Indonesia has imported weapons mainly from the Netherlands and Russia under the influence of the U.S. export ban. For the past five years, Indonesia has been the No. 1 importer of Russian weapons.”

The KF-X project faced a serious setback in April after the U.S. government refused to allow Lockheed Martin to hand over to Korea four core technologies related to the F-35 stealth fighter, including the active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar, for security reasons.

Negotiations regarding the transfer of another 21 technologies also are being delayed, raising fresh concern that Washington might again refuse to approve the export of some of them.

Critics argue that if Korea fails to receive the technologies from the U.S., the feasibility of the KF-X project can be hardly be guaranteed.

Indonesia factor keeps US transferring tech for KF-X


----------



## Indos

*ADEX: Lockheed affirms commitment to Korea F-35 offsets*

22 OCTOBER, 2015
BY: GREG WALDRON
SEOUL

Lockheed Martin has affirmed its commitment to its F-35 offset obligations to South Korea amid a local controversy around US export licences related to the nation’s indigenous KFX fighter programme.

“The things we’ve read about in the press are strictly a matter between the government of Korea and the US government,” says Steve Over, F-35 international business development director.

“We have our offset programme that we signed up to on F-35 in support of KFX. We intend to fully meet our obligations under this programme. We've had relationships with Korean industry and [the government] that have endured for decades. We are very supportive of their aspirations to develop KFX.”

Over spoke with Flightglobal at the Seoul International Aerospace & Defense Exhibition (ADEX). The US government’s recent refusal to grant export licences on four technologies deemed “core” to KFX has strained relations between the two governments, and is a key discussion point at this year’s show. The four technologies in question are active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar, jamming, electro-optical targeting, and infrared search and track (IRST).

A major element in Seoul’s F-X III competition, which was ultimately won by the F-35, was obtaining offset agreements to help develop KFX.

South Korea plans to eventually obtain 120 twin-engined KFX fighters, and 20% programme partner Indonesia 80. The ambitious aircraft will be more advanced than conventional types such as the F-16 but less so than the F-35.

KFX will rely heavily on imported technology, but Seoul sees it as a crucial stepping stone to building a credible aerospace industry.

Over declined to discuss the specifics of what technical assistance Lockheed can offer in the absence of the four export licences – 21 other technology areas do not appear to have raised an export licence red flag.

"I won't get into the specific details, but what we committed to the Korean government was a level of effort, and a certain number of man years in support of that, as well as an amount of documentation that we would transfer,” says Over. “This has to be done under a framework that the US government permits through export licences. That is where the conversation is happening between the two governments right now…this will determine what the US government allows.”

Over also stresses that the US government was kept fully informed about Lockheed’s offset arrangements pertaining to South Korea’s F-35 buy.

“We made sure the US government was fully aware of everything every step of the way,” he says. “The last thing you want when setting up agreements like this is to set us or the customer up for failure. We're doing this in conjunction with the US government, so if we're going to run into an issue, the last thing we want to do is be either implicitly or explicitly committing to something that we ultimately know the US government may have difficulty with."

South Korea’s is acquiring 40 F-35As, with the first example to roll off the Fort Worth assembly line in early 2018 in low-rate initial production lot 10.


​ADEX: Lockheed affirms commitment to Korea F-35 offsets


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Something new on our CARACAL...
@iwan


----------



## Nike

And now appear wannabe analyst who appear know nothing about why US seems reluctant to give some key core technologies to their South Korean partners. The issue is SK is long been known as adept and eager student who is able to reverse engineering everything thrown at them. Potential SK able to sell top of the line fighter with advance technology seems a bad nightmare for US military industry. Surely they dont wanna to made SK irks if they said blatantly their true reasons, as SK is their longtime ally and one of the largest importer of US arms. But thats just my personal comments just like the author of those article with whatever motives he had.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> And now appear wannabe analyst who appear know nothing about why US seems reluctant to give some key core technologies to their South Korean partners. The issue is SK is long been known as adept and eager student who is able to reverse engineering everything thrown at them. Potential SK able to sell top of the line fighter with advance technology seems a bad nightmare for US military industry. Surely they dont wanna to made SK irks if they said blatantly their true reasons, as SK is their longtime ally and one of the largest importer of US arms. But thats just my personal comments just like the author of those article with whatever motives he had.



In term of avionics, SK is quite advance I believe.

*Key radar system for KFX project is 75% complete: Agency for Defense Development*

*Updated: 2015-11-09 03:16:54 KST*

The video is in website


This is a prototype of the active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar system, key to the Korean Fighter Experimental jet project.

The radar functions as the eyes and brain of a fighter jet. The yellow modules act as antennas in airborne operations -- detecting and tracking enemy fighter jets and directing missiles.

The AESA radar is one of the four core technologies the U.S. government barred Lockheed Martin from transferring to Korea, after Korea contracted with Lockheed to buy 40 F-35As. 

There was concern the loss of the tech would slow the project down, but the Agency for Defense Development now says Seoul is capable of developing the radar on its own.

"We are currently in the last stage of testing this hardware on land. If we proceed with the testing, we can convert it for fighter jet use."

"The Agency for Defense Development says it has developed about 70 to 75 percent of the technology for the radar. The critical point now is miniaturizing the radar so it's small enough to fit on a fighter jet."

The agency is aiming to have the radar fully developed by 2021. It then plans to conduct more than 100 test flights over the following three to four years and will integrate it into the KF-X project from 2025 to 2028.

The agency also said it has completed development of the three other key technologies the U.S. government refused to transfer to Korea -- an infrared search and track sensor, an electro-optical targeting pod and a radio frequency jammer.

The ADD says it has integrated the technologies into ships and some aircraft, adding that it won't be hard to apply them to the fighter jets.

The KF-X project, worth six.seven billion U.S. dollars, aims to develop 120 fighter jets by 2025 to replace its aging fleet of F-4s and F-5s.

Connie Kim, Arirang News.
Reporter : connie1223@arirang.co.kr

News View | The World On Arirang


----------



## Nike

They are just trying to fasttracking research and development phase, thats way they bought those f35. SK seems learned alot from India case with their Tejas


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Thanks for the explanations, and i will not take jakarta greater as my source of information. Just waiting for DCSA notification release, as we requested brand new type of AMRAAM through FMS programme.
> 
> View attachment 274615
> 
> FPU of oerlikon skyshield credit to decodemore


Yup, never use JKGR



anas_nurhafidz said:


> Something new on our CARACAL...
> @iwan
> View attachment 274641


FLIR?


----------



## Nike

Flir, air refueling probe, slide rows

Flir, air refueling probe, slide row, and gun pod?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

madokafc said:


> Flir, air refueling probe, slide rows
> 
> Flir, air refueling probe, slide row, and gun pod?


Door gun ada. cuma Minus refuel probe,flar launcher,Rwr. soale kita beli gk full option...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Air force will buy 6 AgustaWestland AW101 VVIP helicopter until 2019. The first unit will be delivered in 2016.






readmore: _TNI Akan Beli Setengah Lusin Helikopter VVIP Antipeluru_


----------



## Nike

Gak perlu air refueling probe because we dont have enough tannker aircraft, doñt need rwr and flar chaff because of the conops next dictate not needed those items....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Nice boots 
The Indonesian Marine Amphibious Recon Battalion


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Taifib from marine corps
@ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Taifib from marine corps
> @ori uploader
> View attachment 274686
> View attachment 274687


Adding another one for the set.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT.DI pantang mundur... PT DI Siap Bersaing untuk Pengadaan Helikopter Kepresidenan

















> Ditambahkan Direktur Komersial dan Restrukturisasi Budiman Saleh, dari segi harga pun jauh lebih murah. Untuk heli EC-725 combat SAR dijual sekitar 25-26 juta euro. Sementara untuk pesawat VVIP kepresidenan, harganya ditambah 10 juta euro. "Jadi ya sekitar 35 juta euro," katanya. Sementara AW-101 sekitar 50 juta euro.


Ini harga kira2 sendiri apa harga AW yang mau diambil TNI AU? tanpa markup 50jt euro? barang digudang bukannya lebih murah?

readmore: _PT DI Siap Bersaing untuk Pengadaan Helikopter Kepresidenan_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

‪#‎foto‬ "Reaktor Nuklir Puspiptek Bocor"
Kompi NUBIKA (Nuklir Biologi Kimia) Zeni TNI AD melakukan dekontaminasi usai melakukan penyidikan dan evakuasi korban kebocoran sebuah reaktor nuklir pada pelatihan penanggulangan kedaruratan nuklir di Puspiptek, Serpong, Tangerang Selatan, Banten, Rabu (25/11/2015).
Foto : Muhammad Iqbal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Taifib from marine corps
> @ori uploader
> View attachment 274686
> View attachment 274687



They wears protection mask? Or it just a black cloth? In my eyes, they look like wearing some kind of metalic mask on their face.


----------



## Nike

Credit to wildan






Wish Indonesia to add more falcon or even viper she is still deadly and lethal. One hit kill

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> ‪#‎foto‬ "Reaktor Nuklir Puspiptek Bocor"
> Kompi NUBIKA (Nuklir Biologi Kimia) Zeni TNI AD melakukan dekontaminasi usai melakukan penyidikan dan evakuasi korban kebocoran sebuah reaktor nuklir pada pelatihan penanggulangan kedaruratan nuklir di Puspiptek, Serpong, Tangerang Selatan, Banten, Rabu (25/11/2015).
> Foto : Muhammad Iqbal
> View attachment 274690
> View attachment 274691


Jangan sampe ketuker sama sabun cuci car wash hahahahaha



Brainsucker said:


> They wears protection mask? Or it just a black cloth? In my eyes, they look like wearing some kind of metalic mask on their face.


Nope. its the helmet strap on their chin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

madokafc said:


> Credit to wildan
> 
> View attachment 274699
> 
> 
> Wish Indonesia to add more falcon or even viper she is still deadly and lethal. One hit kill



When I first saw this bird in an old movie called "Iron Eagle", I have fall in love with her 



anas_nurhafidz said:


> Something new on our CARACAL...
> @iwan
> View attachment 274641



What kind of radar they put at under the nose?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Early next year, PT. Dirgantara Indonesia will deliver 6 EC-725 combat SAR helicopter. 3 units already finished, another 3 under construction. Karena pesanan 6 helikopter sudah hampir rampung, makanya PTDI ngarep dapat pesenan heli VVIP.

readmore: Awal Tahun Depan, PT DI Serahkan 6 Helikopter EC 725 pada TNI AU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

pr1v4t33r said:


> Early next year, PT. Dirgantara Indonesia will deliver 6 EC-725 combat SAR helicopter. 3 units already finished, another 3 under construction. Karena pesanan 6 helikopter sudah hampir rampung, makanya PTDI ngarep dapat pesenan heli VVIP.
> 
> readmore: Awal Tahun Depan, PT DI Serahkan 6 Helikopter EC 725 pada TNI AU




If Cougar is already bullet proof, then why do we need AW for the VVIP? Maybe they want something different for our president, as his ride shouldn't be the same as the mass production Cougar?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Brainsucker said:


> If Cougar is already bullet proof, then why do we need AW for the VVIP? Maybe they want something different for our president, as his ride shouldn't be the same as the mass production Cougar?



From what i understand, TNI AU want to get premium heli for VVIP, not just for the president with discount price, since this heli was actualy made for india, but they canceled the order after their bribery and mark up scandal exposed. Some say we can get this heli for around 25M each, but other source quote 50M.

If we can get big discount, we should go with the plan. But if that's not the case, i think we should order from PT.DI instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT Dirgantara always has people support behind it, and any USD taken by PT DI will be put in Indonesia. Not a good PR from President team, news on Facebook regarding this VVIP Helicopter has already been circulating with a very negative tone.


----------



## Brainsucker

Indos said:


> PT Dirgantara always has people support behind it, and any USD taken by PT DI will be put in Indonesia. Not a good PR from President team, news on Facebook regarding this VVIP Helicopter has already been circulating with very negative tone.



Wait, isn't this VVIP heli order came from TNI AU themselves and not the presidency order? CMIIW. Anyone can explain it?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Politics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

pr1v4t33r said:


> Politics



Ah, then we should leave it here. It's not good to talk about politic opinion in this thread. But I think I prefer that they choose PT DI for this VVIP helo, rather than the Augusta. That Italian Heli is good, but we too have a good experience with heli. Starting from the old puma - super puma, and now Super Cougar.


----------



## Nike

Actually gov. With airforce had other planing for PT dI . First they want doing repeat order for NBell412, caracal and fennec. Second, actually by orderring such spesific aircraft From other vendor in such manner the airforce can freeing up PT Di production line for their urgently neeed combat equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Brainsucker said:


> If Cougar is already bullet proof, then why do we need AW for the VVIP? Maybe they want something different for our president, as his ride shouldn't be the same as the mass production Cougar?


EC 725 not armored bro, it can be added with removable armor plate while AW-101 has kevlar armor incorporated along its sides, underside and cockpit framing.
Using additional armor plate on EC-725 will not looks good on VVIP helicopter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Why people taking such a fuss, and they yelling with such dignity when the army ordered mi17 in the most dire time of pt di

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> EC 725 not armored bro, it can be added with removable armor plate while AW-101 has kevlar armor incorporated along its sides, underside and cockpit framing.
> Using additional armor plate on EC-725 will not looks good on VVIP helicopter.



Ah I see. That's surely something that we can't ignore.



madokafc said:


> Why people taking such a fuss, and they yelling with such dignity when the army ordered mi17 in the most dire time of pt di



politic (maybe?)


----------



## Indos

Brainsucker said:


> Ah, then we should leave it here. It's not good to talk about politic opinion in this thread. But I think I prefer that they choose PT DI for this VVIP helo, rather than the Augusta. That Italian Heli is good, but we too have a good experience with heli. Starting from the old puma - super puma, and now Super Cougar.



Second opinion is always welcome mate, and show to the world that we are really a free society. I bet we are also a responsible citizen here and at the same time know the limit of freedom of expression.



madokafc said:


> Why people taking such a fuss, and they yelling with such dignity when the army ordered mi17 in the most dire time of pt di



Yup, even we know which time it is.......


----------



## Brainsucker

Indos said:


> Second opinion is always welcome mate, and show to the world that we are really a free society. I bet we are also a responsible citizen here and at the same time know the limit of freedom of expression.



Yeah I agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

I would call this diversion tactic


----------



## Brainsucker

pr1v4t33r said:


> I would call this diversion tactic



Stratagem 



anas_nurhafidz said:


> Something new on our CARACAL...
> @iwan
> View attachment 274641



So what is inside that red clothes?


----------



## Nike

Taktik buat nutupin kasus papa minta saham. Btw ada yg tahu perkembangan pabrik propelan gak? Project rhan can't proceed if those p factory yet to be finished...


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Taktik buat nutupin kasus papa minta saham. Btw ada yg tahu perkembangan pabrik propelan gak? Project Rhan can't proceed if those p factory yet to be finished...


Yg kerjasama dengn Roxel France itu ya? terakhir kabarnya sih udah peletakan batu pertama gak tau kelanjutannya udah peletakan batu yang ke berapa 
I think the most strategic project is in rocket technology especially the high altitude rocket research and development by LAPAN. Although we are a bit late compared with some other countries but its a must-have because that system can give the real deterrence capability. I'm just guessing but i think i m starting to understand what the final objective of that project.


----------



## war&peace

Reashot Xigwin said:


> akarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia is planning to launch a three-digit rocket, with a range of 100km to 900km, to strengthen its artillery system. Indonesia is planning to launch the rocket next year.


I am wondering why rockets with this range?, why not missiles? since rockets without guidance will miss the target by a large margin.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

war&peace said:


> I am wondering why rockets with this range?, why not missiles? since rockets without guidance will miss the target by a large margin.


We are still trying to develop our own rocket tech for military purpose as rocket artillery system (short range) for our space agency project (long range high-altitude rocket)


----------



## war&peace

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> We are still trying to develop our own rocket tech for military purpose as rocket artillery system (short range) for our space agency project (long range high-altitude rocket)


I think Pakistan and Indonesia can collaborate within MTCR framework in developing high altitude air defence system.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

war&peace said:


> I think Pakistan and Indonesia can collaborate within MTCR framework in developing high altitude air defence system.


Good idea but high altitude air defense system is not our priority, maybe a priority for Pakistan but not Indonesia. Having nuclear strike capabilities also making you the first priority target for a nuclear attack too.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Superpuma AS332 C1e & Super Cougar EC725 at PT.DI facility

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Army swamp patrol


----------



## Brainsucker

war&peace said:


> I am wondering why rockets with this range?, why not missiles? since rockets without guidance will miss the target by a large margin.



We are at learning phase

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Brainsucker said:


> We are at learning phase


Good luck with that. It is better to start by studying the existing systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

molaysatryaindonesia: Did you know, Tokubetsu Keisatsutai is the first name until now known as Brimob (Brigade Mobil). They are special force to protect the President.


----------



## Brainsucker

anas_nurhafidz said:


> molaysatryaindonesia: Did you know, Tokubetsu Keisatsutai is the first name until now known as Brimob (Brigade Mobil). They are special force to protect the President.
> View attachment 274823



Wait, Brimob's job is protecting the president? Maybe what you means is Paspampres?


----------



## Indos

Brainsucker said:


> Wait, Brimob's job is protecting the president? Maybe what you means is Paspampres?



He talked about the old time I guess. Yup now we use Paspampres in which the troops are from our Armed force not police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

Indos said:


> He talked about the old time I guess. Yup now we use Paspampres in which the troops are from our Armed force not police.



Yeah, only the best can become paspampres

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

war&peace said:


> Good luck with that. It is better to start by studying the existing systems.



Guess what, Indonesia Pakistan just ratificated their cooperation framework, including joint research and joint production of military items. Indonesia and Pakistan may cOoperate closely in near future, and thats not limited at rocket and missile sains, but including small arms,, military vehicles design, warsips, aeronautica and space sector. Indonesia and Pakistan can became complement between each other. Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Brainsucker said:


> Yeah, only the best can become paspampres



Some of them.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

madokafc said:


> Guess what, Indonesia Pakistan just ratificated their cooperation framework, including joint research and joint production of military items. Indonesia and Pakistan may cOoperate closely in near future, and thats not limited at rocket and missile sains, but including small arms,, military vehicles design, warsips, aeronautica and space sector. Indonesia and Pakistan can became complement between each other. Regards.


That is a great news.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Super puma punya siapa nih? emang AU mesen lagi?  




^btw, that's very cute car




Puma AS332C1E

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*RI raises green flight status to yellow over terror threat*
Wednesday, 25 November 2015, 17:51 WIB





Illustration

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, TANGERANG -- The Ministry of Transportation has issued a yellow status for all flights across the country due to a recent terror threat.

Nasir Usman, the director for flight safety of the Directorate General of Air Transportation, stated here on Wednesday that the yellow status was issued in a letter on Tuesday by the Directorate General of Air Transportation and the copies of which were forwarded to all airport operators in the country.

In the letter, all airports have been urged to intensify security measures and conduct a thorough examination of all passengers and their luggage. The airports have also been urged to increase vigilance against possible movements or smuggling activities in airport areas that could be categorized as terror acts.

"All airports must increase security measures and re-examine the identities of all passengers and their luggage," he noted at function in Curug, Tangerang.

He explained that the flight status was raised from green to yellow after Indonesia was found to be one of the terrorism targets after the recent terror attack on Paris, France.

If later a terror act were to take place in one of the Indonesian airports, the government would increase the yellow status level to red.

The yellow status will be lifted if all related sides declare the flights to be safe and secure for the passengers.

Nasir affirmed that there was no deadline until when this status would be lifted as security at the airports was a major concern, and the situation should be handled by establishing coordination among all parties.

"We continue to communicate with the intelligence, police, the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI), and all other sides. We want to ensure that flights in the country are secured," Nasir emphasized.

RI raises green flight status to yellow over terror threat | Republika Online

*Australia calls for greater intel sharing in Southeast Asian countries to stop Paris-style attack*
Wednesday, 25 November 2015, 13:02 WIB






illustration

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, SYDNEY -- Australian Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull on Tuesday called for greater intelligence sharing in Southeast Asia to stop a Paris-style terror attack and orderedlocal law enforcement officials to test their readiness to handle a mass casualty attack.

Citing "increased terrorist threats", the United States issued a global alert on Monday for Americans planning to travel following deadly militant attacks in France and Mali.

In a national security address to parliament, Turnbull called for greater intelligence sharing with the leaders of Southeast Asian countries such as *Indonesia, Malaysia and Singapore* to which Australians are frequent visitors.

"From an Australian perspective, we see a real risk that terrorist groups in the region might be inspired by attacks such as we have seen in Ankara, Beirut, Bamako and Paris and we are very mindful of the fact that hundreds of thousands of Australians visit Southeast Asia every year, for business, study or holidays," he said.

Australia suffered its worst peacetime attack on its citizens on the Indonesian tourist island of Bali in 2002, when two Islamist suicide bombers set off explosives at packed nightclubs killing 202 people, including 88 Australians.

Turnbull on Tuesday ordered Australian law enforcement officials to test their readiness for a mass casualty attack in the wake of the Nov. 13 Paris attacks which killed 130 people.

Australia is conducting air strikes against Islamic State (ISIS) as part of a US-led coalition, which has led to threats of retaliatory attacks.

"I have ... asked that our law enforcement agencies test their responses to a mass casualty attack," Turnbull said.

"This work is in addition to the extensive reform of our national security laws.... These laws ensure our agencies have all the tools required in the effort to keep us safe."

Turnbull reiterated there were no plans to change Australia's military tactics against Islamic State, despite some politicians calling for troops to be sent to Syria.

Australia has been on heightened alert for attacks by home-grown radicals since last year.

In September, police shot dead a Melbourne teenager after he stabbed two counter-terrorism officers. Last December, two hostages were killed when police stormed a central Sydney cafe to end a 17-hour siege by a lone gunman, who was also killed.

Last month, a 15-year-old British boy was sentenced to life in prison for inciting an attack on a World War One commemorative event in Australia from his bedroom in northern England.

The discovery sparked a massive police operation in Melbourne that led to the arrest of five teenagers who were planning an Islamic State-inspired attack, authorities said.

About 120 Australians are believed to be fighting with Islamic State and other militant groups in Iraq and Syria, with several believed by intelligence agencies to hold leadership positions in Islamic State.

Australia calls for greater intel sharing in Asia to stop Paris-style attack | Republika Online



*TNI AU to improve air defense weapons*
Thursday, 26 November 2015, 11:54 WIB






Chief of Air Force Staff (KSAU), Marshal Agus Supriatna

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- Chief of Air Force Staff (KSAU), Marshal Agus Supriatna, said strategic plan in 2015-2019 of TNI AU (Air Force) was to focus on improvement of air defense. The air defense was done with repairing and purchasing new aircraft that are more qualified.

"I've made a study. The study was examined again at the TNI Headquarters. Then, it was submitted to Ministry of Defense and was approved by National Development Planning Agency. According to the plan, this year we will buy three new and complete aircraft," Agus said to Republika.co.id, Wednesday (25/11).

At the beginning of the plan, TNI AU had proposed to purchase Viper F.16 and Sukhoi 35 aircraft. Both planes are considered to meet a high standard compared to the old aircraft.

Besides it is useful for fighting, the aircraft will also be used for emergency disaster management. However, finally, Ministry of Defense and Bappenas approved the purchase of three Sukhoi 35 aircraft.

Agus also had stressed to Ministry of Defense and Bappenas that TNI AU proposed for new and complete aircraft. This was because the new aircraft will be more profitable than if Indonesia had to buy dozens of planes without adequate specifications.

In addition to purchasing new aircraft, to improve air defense, TNI AU also would enhance ability of aircraft that are currently owned by Indonesia. One of them was an increase in the ability of T.50 and KT1 aircraft. The heavy transport aircraft would be able to bring at least 12 tons of water per 15 second.

TNI AU to improve air defense weapons | Republika Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

SU-35 ohh... 

“Saya baca dokumen yang dikirim Kementerian Pertahanan ke Bappenas (Badan Perencanaan Pembangunan Nasional). Yang sudah ditandatangani Menhan adalah Sukhoi Su-35,” kata Agus di Jakarta.

“Dengan menghitung anggaran yang ada, mungkin beli 12 pesawat Su-35 saja. Tapi saya minta isinya sudah lengkap,” kata Agus.

KSAU: Menhan Sudah Teken Pengadaan Jet Tempur Sukhoi Su-35


----------



## Nike

Thats old order from before, some even from 1996 order and some doing MRO.


Btw, maybe we will look like that when doing joint excercise when all of our Leo came




Excercise wallaby

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

TNI AU wants to upgrade our T 50 into FA 50 based on this recent development

"In addition to purchasing new aircraft, to improve air defense, TNI AU also would enhance ability of aircraft that are currently owned by Indonesia. *One of them was an increase in the ability of T.50 *and KT1 aircraft."


Source: Indonesia Military News & Discussion Thread | Page 488


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indos said:


> TNI AU wants to upgrade our T 50 into FA 50 based on this recent development
> 
> "In addition to purchasing new aircraft, to improve air defense, TNI AU also would enhance ability of aircraft that are currently owned by Indonesia. *One of them was an increase in the ability of T.50 *and KT1 aircraft."
> 
> 
> Source: Indonesia Military News & Discussion Thread | Page 488


Why not buying FA-50 at the first place?


----------



## Brainsucker

Indos said:


> TNI AU wants to upgrade our T 50 into FA 50 based on this recent development
> 
> "In addition to purchasing new aircraft, to improve air defense, TNI AU also would enhance ability of aircraft that are currently owned by Indonesia. *One of them was an increase in the ability of T.50 *and KT1 aircraft."
> 
> 
> Source: Indonesia Military News & Discussion Thread | Page 488



FA-50 is a fine bird. Good for our second line of fighter. But why choose T-50 and not FA-50 from the beginning? Testing the water first?  If they choose to upgrade it, then it means TNI AU has fall in love with this bird already.


----------



## Indos

Brainsucker said:


> FA-50 is a fine bird. Good for our second line of fighter. But why choose T-50 and not FA-50 from the beginning? Testing the water first?  If they choose to upgrade it, then it means TNI AU has fall in love with this bird already.



The fighter is really good, better you see their performance at Singapore Airshow.......

After successful missile launch testing by South Korea (not long ago), many of T 50 customers including Indonesia get more confident regarding its strike performance. Indonesia itself has used this bird for bombing strike using dumb bomb. This is the photo where we try put rocket pylon. 













Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Why not buying FA-50 at the first place?



We need to see their missile strike testing performance first I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Paling nambah radar ke yg variant T/A . Soalnya yg 8 unit itu T/A sisanya variant standar. Padahal TNI Au butuh banyak lift untuk pengadaan fighter kedepannya. Belum lg kohaudnas sudah ancang2 minta fighter duluan drpada sAM nya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indos said:


> The fighter is really good, better you see their performance at Singapore Airshow.......
> 
> After successful missile launch testing by South Korea (not long ago), many of T 50 customers including Indonesia get more confident regarding its strike performance. Indonesia itself has used this bird for bombing strike using dumb bomb. This is the photo where we try put rocket pylon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to see their missile strike testing performance first I guess.


guess the bom?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

Btw, what is the spec of FA-50? I know wikipedia..., but maybe I want a better / more credible source  Plus, we need show the spec here, for our FA-50


----------



## Nike

We dont have F/A 50 what we have is T50 and and T/A 50 variants

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> We dont have F/A 50 what we have is T50 and and T/A 50 variants


Whats the different between T50 and T/A 50 sis? one for trainer the other has ground attack capability?


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Whats the different between T50 and T/A 50 sis? one for trainer the other has ground attack capability?



TA50 had internally mounted cannon vulcan gatling, elta el332 fire control radar, capability to launch jdam, maverick and hydra70 rocket pod. T50 with blue Camo also doent have firing control radar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

> TNI AU, kata Agus, membeli 6 helikopter AW101 yang biasa, dan 3 untuk jenis VVIP. Tak ada perbedaan mencolok antara helikopter AW101 yang biasa dengan VVIP. Perbedaan hanya terletak di bagian interior.



Mau beli 9 unit ternyata. Readmore: _Ini Penjelasan Lengkap KSAU Soal Pembelian Helikopter_

Mudah2an dapet harga diskon gede dan cepet dikirim, barang NOS. Ditambah pesenan NBell 412 & Caracal di PT.DI, TNI dapet tambahan armada heli banyak nih.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Brainsucker said:


> Btw, what is the spec of FA-50? I know wikipedia..., but maybe I want a better / more credible source  Plus, we need show the spec here, for our FA-50



It is vary, but the latest FA 50 uses AESA radar (Israeli radar with LG Korea participation), still under testing I guess.

T-50 is fast with afterburner and so agile (dog fight capability), so it is good for interceptor so at least ours should have sidewinder on the wings just like our Hawk 209 (32).


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Mau beli 9 unit ternyata. Readmore: _Ini Penjelasan Lengkap KSAU Soal Pembelian Helikopter_
> 
> Mudah2an dapet harga diskon gede dan cepet dikirim, barang NOS. Ditambah pesenan NBell 412 & Caracal di PT.DI, TNI dapet tambahan armada heli banyak nih.


9 unit, 6 versi biasa dan 3 unit buat VVIP...banyak juga ya 9 unit belinya.

di 2016 au juga akan belanja:

radar buat T50i
tambahan grob dan KT1
12 unit su35
etc


----------



## Indos

BAe Hawk 100 & 200 operators:

Indonesia.
- 8 Hawk 109 (trainer)

- 32 Hawk 209 (light attack)

British Aerospace Hawk 100 & Hawk 200











Maybe not really modern but at least it can intercept and lock Australian F-18 planes (4-5) in Indonesian-East Timor border, during East Timor independence moment. So why not T-50 Golden Eagle, which is actually a supersonic plane (and designed based on F-16), having sidewinder in their wings..?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

_Iswahjudi afb - home of the dragon fighters - The Theater of our Airmen - with lawu mountain background_

@jeffp

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Sexy and Beauty aircraft


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> TA50 had internally mounted cannon vulcan gatling, elta el332 fire control radar, capability to launch jdam, maverick and hydra70 rocket pod. T50 with blue Camo also doent have firing control radar


Thanks for the info


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Soldiers from Airborne Infantry Battalion Linud 328






Pindad's 6x6 armored IFV with 20mm cannon, Kapan di produksi masal nih...





Weapon check, PINDAD. Someone can identify?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

pr1v4t33r said:


> Soldiers from Airborne Infantry Battalion
> 
> Pindad's 6x6 armored IFV with 20mm cannon, Kapan di produksi masal nih...
> View attachment 275237
> 
> 
> Weapon test, PINDAD. Someone can identify?
> View attachment 275239



The IFV still can carry soldiers? or it just purely fire support?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Brainsucker said:


> The IFV still can carry soldiers? or it just purely fire support?



inside view, there's no room for transporting soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Recon brotherhood
----------------------------
The Indonesian Marine Amphibious Recon 2nd Battalion
photo credit : wahyuadinugroho


----------



## Nike

Credit to Ambalat, second Indonesian frigate bridge. Ready to transport from Netherland to Surabaya PT PAL...


----------



## Brainsucker

madokafc said:


> Credit to Ambalat, second Indonesian frigate bridge. Ready to transport from Netherland to Surabaya PT PAL...
> 
> View attachment 275273



Is this the sigma 105?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Aircrafts
@yodif


----------



## Nike

One surgical and precision strike we would be an Airforce less nation..


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Some cool photos of the Indonesian Air Force Jupiter Aerobatic Team.
photo credit : Romas_Condor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kapal pengawas perikanan 60 meter, ORCA 002, diluncurkan 26 November 2015 di galangan Daya Radar Utama Shipyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Pinoy must be happy to see this progress, but wait. looks like this SSV more handsome than our LPD 
@kruk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

sugoiii.. congrats for PT. Pal Indonesia and Philippine Navy..

Latest image





Few weeks ago

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Kopassus. 
@ori photografer


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KASAU ngamuk





Dari 9 heli, 1 sudah dianggarkan dan siap dikirim, untuk yang delapan sisanya pakai pinjaman luar negeri.


----------



## Indos

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Some cool photos of the Indonesian Air Force Jupiter Aerobatic Team.
> photo credit : Romas_Condor
> View attachment 275346
> 
> View attachment 275347
> 
> View attachment 275348
> 
> View attachment 275349









Thunder Aerobatic Team (Su 27/30)














During 1990's era, Indonesia uses F 16 as our Aerobatic Team (Blue Eagle/Elang biru)










The Blue and Yellow Camouflage now is used by Indonesian T 50i Goldean Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> KASAU ngamuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dari 9 heli, 1 sudah dianggarkan dan siap dikirim, untuk yang delapan sisanya pakai pinjaman luar negeri.


beliau kecewa krn pengiriman telat! pt di gak bisa bikin sayap?

KSAU: PT DI Bikin Sayap Saja Tidak Bisa! - Nasional :: Okezone News


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Bravo 90 special AT unit of the Indonesian Air Force Para on hostage rescue exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Corvette
@ori photografer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

anas_nurhafidz said:


> beliau kecewa krn pengiriman telat! pt di gak bisa bikin sayap?
> 
> KSAU: PT DI Bikin Sayap Saja Tidak Bisa! - Nasional :: Okezone News



False statement

Wing component A 380 Airbus production, PT Dirgantara Indonesia.











CN 235 production share, wings production is the most complex
PT Dirgantara (Indonesian Aerospace /IAe) production is in green and blue (by each other, depends on who gets the order)





*Dirgantara Indonesia produces*
*Airbus’ wing components *

*The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Wed, August 18 2010, 8:05 PM

- See more at: Dirgantara Indonesia produces Airbus’ wing components | The Jakarta Post*

Bandung-based aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia has begun producing wing components for Airbus 350. The company had also produced particular wing components for Airbus 380, 320, 330, 340 and 400 military.

“We have signed the contracts, with validity ranging from five to 10 years. Hopefully, the contract will last longer,” spokesman Rakhendi Priyatna said Wednesday as quoted by tempointeraktif.com.

The company has targeted Rp 1.5 trillion (US$167 million) in revenue this year, which is a Rp 400 billion increase as compared to last year’s earning, he added.

“We’re confident we can reach the target, thanks to the high order,” said Rakhendi. - See more at: Dirgantara Indonesia produces Airbus’ wing components | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

don't take it literally, it's an anger expression

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Yeah, but as high level official he must answer the news wisely not by anger, it's an era of transparency. Many people know that PT DI is capable of making wing and the statement will make antipathy. In other side common people will take it literally and say "PT DI can't make wing, how they can make a sophisticated KFX-IFX in the future?"


----------



## Nike

credit to original uploader, 

movement of CesAR artillery gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Camar Flight
-------------------
Indonesian Air Force Boeing 737-2x9 surveiller from the 5th sqn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

introducing, Bozena 4, unmanned mine clearing vehicle. Made in Slovakia. Had been used extensively by NATO forces during operation in Afghanistan, Iraq and Turkish Syria border. UN peace troops also using Bozena to clearing minefield in Sudan and Somalia.

Currently Indonesian armed forces operating two units of Bozena 4, each been attached at Combat Engineering unit battalion located in Pasuruan and Serang. 






Bozena 4 can be remotely controlled as far as 5 kilometer in open area, and maximum 2 kilometer in forest and densely populated area like in urban city.






Bozena 4 in action, accompanied by Scorpion light recon vehicle of Indonesian army during Army exercise at Batujajar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

madokafc said:


> don't take it literally, it's anger expression


Is it normal an AW101 price 55mil us$ with 2 years of spare part and services??!!
To me, it's a bit awkward, the price is too high, a mark up perhaps........if so, no wonder Kasau furious about people questioning the purchase....


----------



## Nike

Ki Hajar Dewantara Frigate

credit to original uploader








initial_d said:


> Is it normal an AW101 price 55mil us$ with 2 years of spare part and services??!!
> To me, it's a bit awkward, the price is too high, a mark up perhaps........if so, no wonder Kasau furious about people questioning the purchase....




it's normal for me, like Flanker E purchase. The after sale components will comprise about 40 per-cent of total sales prices.....


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Interior KRI SPICA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Interior KRI SPICA



Very roomy and comfortable, never expect 60 meter ship can deliver such interior design


----------



## Nike

*Government warned of potential conflicts in South China Sea*
Rabu, 25 November 2015 18:43 WIB | 1.073 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Condition in South China Sea is heating up and though not a claimant, its geographical position forces Indonesia to remain on guard that it would not be dragged into the conflict, a navy officer said.

"Indonesia should be able to play a role in seeking a solution to the conflict," Assistant Operation of Navy Chief of Staff Rear Admiral Ari Soedewo said in a statement here on Wednesday. 

The Indonesian navy need to be more on the alert to keep away from being hit by the spillover, Ari Soedewo said.

In the past problem in sea security was dominated by conventional crimes but now sea crimes have expanded in dimension to transnational crimes including piracy, illegal fishing . terrorism, smuggling and illegal migrants, he said.

Settlement of the crimes often needs involvement of two or more countries, he said in the statement read out at a navy working meeting on law . 

Meanwhile, head of the navy law development service Commodore Supradono said the two day meeting is attended by 39 navy officers.

The meeting sought solution to sea crimes including transnational crimes.(*)

Government warned of potential conflicts in South China Sea - ANTARA News


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Air Force to Develop Natuna Integrated Airbase





TEMPO.CO, Jakarta-Indonesian Air Force chief of staff Air Chief Marshal Agus Supriatna said that the Natuna Air Base would be developed into an integrated military base.

“We’re aiming at developing the Natuna Air Base to be an integrated military base just like Pearl Harbor,” Agus said in Karanganyar, Central Java, on Friday, November 20.

According to Agus, Pearl Harbor, located in Hawaii, is the largest US military base. Meanwhile, the Natuna Air Base is currently categorized as type C and will be upgraded to type B and commanded by a colonel.

Agus revealed that the Defense Ministry had earmarked Rp 200 billion (US$14.3 billion) for the Natuna Air Base development project that was scheduled to be completed in 2016.

Agus added that the Natuna Air Base must be strengthened to monitor Indonesia’s borders with other countries.

“Therefore, if two countries claim a territory, Indonesia will stand as a third party that will maintain the security,” he said.

ANTARA

Air Force to Develop Natuna Integrated Airbase | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Maneuver









*
_@jeff_prananda














_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Marines Corps, 3rd Infantry Brigade. Doing exercise at Caligi beach 






Indonesian Marine Corps, 2nd Cavalry Regiment. Doing firing and formatting units exercise at Hambalang Bogor, Western Java. The exercise involve 104 soldiers, 4 PT-76 and 2 BTR 50 APC's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Kopaska unit doing ops in batam.
@ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Kopaska unit doing ops in batam.
> @ori uploader
> View attachment 275680



ino fotonya ada 2 kayanya ... satu lagi mana?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

MarveL said:


> ino fotonya ada 2 kayanya ... satu lagi mana?


Very small size, i can't post here...


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 275688
> 
> View attachment 275690



wish to have Natuna had the same scene as this Naval base...... so we truly had our own Pearl Harbour


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> wish to have Natuna had the same scene as this Naval base...... so we truly had our own Pearl Harbour



i agree. Natuna hold such a strategic position to become a stronghold to secure Indonesia interest up north. Majapahit kingdom also used to position one of her largest battle fleet there.


----------



## Indos

This move will suppress both Singapore and Malaysia as well.....


----------



## pr1v4t33r

as it should 

Latest compilation video, Indonesia military power


----------



## Nike

@Indos 

we have no enmity with Singapore, so that's no problemo for them. Actually it is them who will be the second country after Indonesia to get benefit and feel more safer if Indonesia put a credible defense posture there, as it will securing their major trans shipping and commercial airline route. Remember those are actually is the blank spots in the region. Only recently when major build up from several contestant country in ASEAN, those are suddenly became a hit and full under cover of radar surveillance. 

Well, for Malaysian case i beg to differ from my previous comment lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Agus revealed that the Defense Ministry had earmarked Rp 200 billion (US$14.3 billion) for the Natuna Air Base development project that was scheduled to be completed in 2016.
> Air Force to Develop Natuna Integrated Airbase | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal



Correction here... $14.3M. 

As a symbolic gesture, how about we build the largest, tallest and brightest lighthouse in Natuna?


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Marine Corps, 2nd Infantry Brigade. Doing Exercise at Muara Gembong Marunda











LatGab will be held next year, so far Marines is the ones with much enthusiasm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Repair and Maintenance facility of Leopard2 RI will be in hands of PT PINDAD. 

PT. Pindad (Persero) - Berita

there is no need to bring them to Germany

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT Sentra Surya Ekajaya

PAKCI P 2 Armored Vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

the ones ordered by Air Forces ground units (Paskhas)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

First segment AASAM (Australian Army Skills at Arms Meeting competition in Australia) in which Indonesia always wins since 2009 until the last competition (2015) ( include US/British/ Australia armed force, etc)

Second segment US Army (Airborne corps) and Indonesian Army (Kostrad/Airborne corps) urban warfare practice, Indonesia

Third Segment US Army and Indonesian Army (Kostrad corps) practice in Baluran National Park (Little Africa), Indonesia


----------



## Nike

i think it should be enough with puja-puji news for our armed forces from our foreign partners. Keep humble and posting more development news instead.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> i think it should be enough with puja-puji news for our armed forces from our foreign partners. Keep humble and posting more development news instead.......



Alright Sistaa..........


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> i think it should be enough with puja-puji news for our armed forces from our foreign partners. Keep humble and posting more development news instead.......


Everytime US/Australia doing training with any country they will said the same puji2an guys, we are just to0 Ge-Er about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

[INTERMEZZO] Refreshing - From Indonesia, a Muslim challenge to Islamic State
_Readmore: From Indonesia, a Muslim challenge to Islamic State - The Hindu_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

pr1v4t33r said:


> [INTERMEZZO] Refreshing - From Indonesia, a Muslim challenge to Islamic State
> _Readmore: From Indonesia, a Muslim challenge to Islamic State - The Hindu_


Interesting news...


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Agent Extraction
----------------------------------
Indonesian Navy Kopaska (Naval Special Warfare Unit) conducting agent retrieval ops using SPIE (Special Patrol Insertion/Extraction) for fast air extraction during Kopaska combat training in Batam island this week.
---------------------------------
This insertion and extraction methods was first designed by US Marine 1st Force Reconnaissance Company and officially becomes a recommended procedure in 1970.

photo credit :pfuerzas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Battle proven 





Buat gantiin hawk boleh juga. Asal IFX/KFX jalan terus...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

Indos said:


> Alright Sistaa..........



emang loe kire sponge bob? "puja kerang ajaib" haghag :v


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 275755
> 
> Buat gantiin hawk boleh juga. Asal IFX/KFX jalan terus...








Sidewinder....?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> Sidewinder....?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Last info I get about our Air force immediate plan is T 50 i radar upgrade and weapons, and 6 Su 35 acquisition. The picture above (T 50i ) just show equipment for aerobatic or maybe a tool for practice I guess.


----------



## Nike

heat seeker missile, no need radar guidance


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> Last info I get about our Air force immediate plan is T 50 i radar upgrade and weapons, and 6 Su 35 acquisition. The picture above (T 50i ) just show equipment for aerobatic or maybe a tool for practice I guess.



That's aerobatic smoke launcher, but F/A 50 have capability to utilize sidewinder missile. 12 Su35, cmiiw.



> 3. Pemutakhiran pesawat latih jet T-50i dari Korea Aerospace Industry, Korea Selatan. TNI AU sudah punya 16 unit T-50i _Golden Eagle_ ini, sehingga sebagai skuadron udaranya, kekuatannya terbilang lengkap, yang dimasukkan ke dalam Skuadron Udara 15 TNI AU, di Pangkalan Udara Utama TNI AU Iswahyudi, Madiun, Jawa Timur.
> 
> Supriatna menjelaskan, yang dilakukan nanti adalah _melengkapi T-50i Golden Eagle itu dengan radar dan sistem persenjataannya_. Selama ini belum ada, kata dia, T-50i _Golden Eagle_ yang datang pada 2013 itu belum bisa dikategorikan sebagai pesawat tempur taktis.


_Ini gambaran Rencana Strategis TNI AU 2015-2019 - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Vertical Rescue Simulation
----------------------------------------------
Army Kostrad 17th Airborne Brigade 

photo by Lt. Didik Irwan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Soldier from Kopassus unit enjoying border patrol.
@malaydef

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Congratulate Indonesia with buying Su-35 
Indonesian Air Force had become the second foreign operator of Su-35. This is will increase rapidly capabilities of IAF.
The number of ordered Su-35 = 12. I guess, delivery will be like 4 + 4 + 4 fighters each year in between 2016-2019.








Правительство Индонезии утвердило закупку 12 истребителей Су-35 - bmpd

KSAU: Menhan Sudah Teken Pengadaan Jet Tempur Sukhoi Su-35

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Barmaley said:


> Congratulate Indonesia with buying Su-35
> Indonesian Air Force had become the second foreign operator of Su-35. This is will increase rapidly capabilities of IAF.
> The number of ordered Su-35 = 12. I guess, delivery will be like 4 + 4 + 4 fighters each year in between 2016-2019.
> Правительство Индонезии утвердило закупку 12 истребителей Су-35 - bmpd
> KSAU: Menhan Sudah Teken Pengadaan Jet Tempur Sukhoi Su-35



Few weeks ago, circulated news that we will aquire 32 units, but for one or other reason.....


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Few weeks ago, circulated news that we will aquire 32 units, but for one or other reason.....



actually the plan is to order 4 more, double seater Su-30 they will be used as specialized roles...

and to acquire other squadron in near future


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Barmaley said:


> Congratulate Indonesia with buying Su-35
> Indonesian Air Force had become the second foreign operator of Su-35. This is will increase rapidly capabilities of IAF.
> The number of ordered Su-35 = 12. I guess, delivery will be like 4 + 4 + 4 fighters each year in between 2016-2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Правительство Индонезии утвердило закупку 12 истребителей Су-35 - bmpd
> 
> KSAU: Menhan Sudah Teken Pengadaan Jet Tempur Sukhoi Su-35


no, this will not increase our capabilities. this just replacing old F-5 tiger.

we need more aircraft and more fighter squadron to increase our capability.


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> no, this will not increase our capabilities. this just replacing old F-5 tiger.
> 
> we need more aircraft and more fighter squadron to increase our capability.



you will need more logistic support, you need to enhance airforce base with more adequate equipments and ground support unit, you need to have more situational awareness to enhance what already you have, you need to have a lot of money to be sufficient in training and mockup training, and finally you will need a lot of dough thorough a political will and commitment to increase the Air Force capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

madokafc said:


> you will need more logistic support, you need to enhance airforce base with more adequate equipments and ground support unit, you need to have more situational awareness to enhance what already you have, you need to have a lot of money to be sufficient in training and mockup training, and finally you will need a lot of dough thorough a political will and commitment to increase the Air Force capability.


exactly...That's all what i want to say sistaaa


----------



## Barmaley

anas_nurhafidz said:


> no, this will not increase our capabilities. this just replacing old F-5 tiger.
> 
> we need more aircraft and more fighter squadron to increase our capability.





-bigger combat radius 
-bigger payload
-various missiles 
-faster speed (su-35 can reach supersonic speed without using afterburner) 
-radar with 400km detection range

So with the new fighters you'll be capable to control more territory and air space and this is exactly why capabilities increased rapidly.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Barmaley said:


> -bigger combat radius
> -bigger payload
> -various missiles
> -faster speed (su-35 can reach supersonic speed without using afterburner)
> -radar with 400km detection range
> 
> So with the new fighters you'll be capable to control more territory and air space and this is exactly why capabilities increased rapidly.




exactly, Su-35 is a fine bird. 

But we were very aware, the number we bought is very insufficient to secure our vast archipelago. Not to mention the rules of 3, maintenance, resting, and operating. At best we will have only four aircraft to be combat ready at any given times. And that's very sucks. Although the problems is lies within us. As we don't have much money or commitment to bought a large number of this bird to answer all of our problems adequately. But 12 is better than zero, and we hope to adding more contracts to procure more of Su-35.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Rest in Peace
Chief Sergeant Zainuddin of the 712nd Raider Infantry Bn, killed today on Sunday Morning in Poso during Camar Maleo IV anti terrorist operation.




BREAKING NEWS - Serka Zainuddin Tewas setelah Kontak Senjata dengan Teroris - Tribun Kaltim

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Rest in Peace
> Chief Sergeant Zainuddin of the 712nd Raider Infantry Bn, killed today on Sunday Morning in Poso during Camar Maleo IV anti terrorist operation.
> View attachment 275776
> 
> BREAKING NEWS - Serka Zainuddin Tewas setelah Kontak Senjata dengan Teroris - Tribun Kaltim


Innalillahi wa innailaihi raji'un..
Selamat jalan Patriot !!! Semoga amal ibadah mu diterima disisi-NYA, dan keluargamu senantiasa diberi kekuatan dan ketabahan..
Sungguh kami telah kehilangan seorang Patriot bangsa yg rela mengorbankan jiwa raganya demi keutuhan Ibu Pertiwi. Dan kami pastikan bahwa pengorbanan mu tak kan sia-sia, kami berjanji demi segenap jiwa raga kami untuk meneruskan perjuanganmu demi mempertahankan keutuhan NKRI !!!
RIP to the fallen soldier...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

Klewang 2.. How is she?


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> Klewang 2.. How is she?


 
Be patience bro......


----------



## Nike

Losari, Makassar











Kostrad HQ soldiers practices aiming assault rifles procedure






Indonesian Army Soldiers introducing greens plant and the methods to plant it in Darfur, Sudan. Also came with them Indonesian souvenir, Indomie Instant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KOMANDAN PASMAR-1 TINJAU LATIHAN PEMANTAPAN BATALYON INFANTERI KORPS MARINIR.
http://www.marinir.tnial.mil.id/ind...715A=0d2f6dac63dd4d8cd3400af892aa49e586af48d2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Progress PKR...  hangarnya itulohhh
Credit :Bheesma

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Tambahan gambar (dari carganico-kaskus)

PKR 1 Bridge





PKR 1 Front





PKR 2 section + SSV

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Indos

Australia Perspective


*Asian arms race: Russia sells its Su-35 ‘Flanker’ to China, Indonesia*
*ASIA’S military balance is about to be updended, with Russia agreeing to sell its most advanced Su-35 ‘Flanker’ combat jet to China and Indonesia.

*

AMIE SEIDEL
NEWS CORP AUSTRALIA NETWORK
NOVEMBER 30, 2015 10:23AM

Indonesia, *long a regional power,* has been seeking a replacement for its antique US F-5 Tiger II fighters. General Agus Supriatnahas told Indonesian media he has signed a deal to buy 12 of the new Russian air superiority fighters instead of US F-16 Fighting Falcons because “the aircraft have more modern technology”.

China has been seeking to secure the new fighter for several years. It needs its advanced capabilities to enforce control over the East and South China Seas.

Now, Russia’s United Aircraft Corp has announced a $US2 billion deal to hand over 24 of the extraordinarily manoeuvrable and technologically advanced aircraft will be signed by the end of this year.

*ARSENAL: Putin’s weapon of war the West fears*

It’s taken several years to get this far. In the past, Russia has been wary of Chinese approaches to buy small numbers of the Su-35 ‘Flanker’.

Previously China has bought handfuls of aircraft such as the Su-27, stripped them down and reverse-engineered their technology. The outcome has been large numbers of domestically produced ‘rip-offs’ such as the J-11D fighter.

Russia, feeling jilted, has been hesitating about handing over its new Su-35.

Until now.

Increasingly isolated over events in Ukraine, Crimea and Syria, Russia needs friends. And cash.

So it appears to have stepped back from its insistence that China must buy a minimum 48 of the multi-role combat jet.

It now appears ready to sellout its secrets for just 24.

*PACKAGE DEAL*


Russia, while dwarfed by China’s economic might, retains a significant technological edge.

The Su-35 comes packed with its latest advances: The Irbis-E passive electronically scanned radar array and its Saturn AL-117S supercruise-capable engines.

Both offer China a significant leapfrog in its ability to counter the US-built aircraft fielded by many military forces operating in Asia.

The radar has the potential to see-through the West’s stealth technology, negating the sole practical advantage of vulnerable aircraft such as the B-2 “Spirit” stealth bomber and F-35 “Lightning II” strike fighter.

The engine, combined with the Su-35’s size, give it the ability to roam over large distances and to linger over sensitive locations in order to enforce China’s claims. Most Western aircraft, such as the F/A-18 and F-35, can only do this with the support of vulnerable, slow tanker aircraft.

*HYPOTHETICAL: Can Australia put up a fight?*

Such a fighter would give China the clear edge over expanses such as the South and East China Seas. US aircraft carriers, for example, would have to move dangerously close to mainland China in order for their short-range aircraft to be effective.

It can also react quickly: It has a top speed of 2390km/h. The F/A-18 ‘Super Hornet’ can go 1915km/h. The F-35C reportedly pushes 1930km/h.

Backing all this up is the Su-35’s ability to sustain more than the force of nine gravities while manoeuvring, as well as being able to flick its nose in almost any direction. While the art of dogfighting may have had its day, this ability does offer the Su-35 another key advantage over its Western counterparts:* It can theoretically dodge incoming missiles.*


Asian arms race: Russia sells its Su-35 ‘Flanker’ to China, Indonesia | NT News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Ferry Flight...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaka404

pr1v4t33r said:


> Tambahan gambar (dari carganico-kaskus)
> 
> PKR 1 Front
> View attachment 275980
> 
> 
> PKR 2 section + SSV
> View attachment 275981


every time i look at picture concerning pkr and ssv project, some questions rises in my head...
this whole thing is in one dry dock right??
how will they get pkr1 to the water??? ssv is on the way... or are they coming out at the exact same time??
how big of a ship can be made in this dry dock??

oh and hello everybody..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

kaka404 said:


> every time i look at picture concerning pkr and ssv project, some questions rises in my head...
> this whole thing is in one dry dock right??
> how will they get pkr1 to the water??? ssv is on the way... or are they coming out at the exact same time??
> how big of a ship can be made in this dry dock??
> 
> oh and hello everybody..


No, i guess SSV Will be launch first than PKR. Even u see PKR already painted and much progress than SSV. But as u know SSV for now not fitted with weapon system,combat management and any other system. It's just LPD ship not combat vessel which need more system, more radar system, complicated to build and need more time.

Btw, welcome to the party

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

kaka404 said:


> every time i look at picture concerning pkr and ssv project, some questions rises in my head...
> this whole thing is in one dry dock right??
> how will they get pkr1 to the water??? ssv is on the way... or are they coming out at the exact same time??
> how big of a ship can be made in this dry dock??
> 
> oh and hello everybody..



Welcome aboard comrade!

SSV will be launched on December 2015 or January 2016. And it's progress will be continued on wet dock. Check this link for PT. PAL's naval shipbuilding facilities:_ PAL INDONESIA : : :_

PT.PAL also have separete merchant shipbuilding facilities, including dry dock up to 50.000 DWT.







Update from _carganico@kaskus.co.id_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

[INTERMEZZO] this is big revelation 











_Transkrip Rekaman: Jokowi Nekat Nyetop Freeport, Jatuh Dia | Tempo Nasional_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

That VVIP Helicopter order is going to crush I guess, not a good PR from President if it goes through.....Will be very damaging politically (along with other issue-Freeport and others ). 2019 is almost there Pak Presiden.........

Yusuf Kalla has already shown his resentment over that deal.

Better to stick on PT DI products, the money is not small and we need our USD to stay in our own country as could as possible. Apa yg dikatakan harus sesuai dengan apa yang dilakukan......(janji-janji kampanye)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

i personaly have no objection on VVIP helicopter purcase, as long as it is transparant, clear & clean from corruption scandal and fit to answer the VVIP helicopter sqn needs.



Taa Daaaaa... (update from kruk)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> i personaly have no objection on VVIP helicopter purcase, as long as it is transparant, clear & clean from corruption scandal and fit to answer the VVIP helicopter sqn needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Taa Daaaaa... (update from kruk)
> View attachment 276173


Super rapid 76mm with stealth cupola. Nice move!

Request Rejected

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Super rapid 76mm with stealth cupola. Nice move!
> 
> Request Rejected



Cool brah. Klo nanti sudah mantap dengan pengalaman bikin pkr frigate, langsung modif aja bikin varian baru yang bebas dari intelectual property right Damen. mirip2 kasus LPD Makassar. Langsung bikin banyak, gantiin VS, gantiin parchim, terus kembangkan varian destroyer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Cr 90 rb (m3) test fiel, capable to penetrate 400 mm of steel armor. So it can be used against Gempita or acv300 apc

Its one of Primary AT weapons for Army infantry un

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

The Indonesian Air Force Para(PASKHAS) CSAR (Combat SAR) unit.
photo by : Jeff Prananda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Indonesian electronics company, PT LEN (state owned) will deliver 734 Manpack radio to Indonesian Army (TNI-AD)

30 November 2015

*Alkom Radio VHF LenVDR10-MP Buatan Len Siap Dioperasikan di Seluruh Batalyon Indonesia*
*Bandung (30/11) -* Len mengirimkan radio VHFsebanyak 734 unit berikut perlengkapannya untuk TNI Angkatan Darat. Radio Manpack tipe LenVDR10-MP akan di-_deliver_ ke semua batalyon di Indonesia dari Aceh hingga Papua, dan para _engineer_ Len akan men-_training_ para tentara yang menjadi _user_ di 13 Kodam di tubuh TNI Angkatan Darat.

Alkom Radio VHF LenVDR10-MP Buatan Len Siap Dioperasikan di Seluruh Batalyon Indonesia | PT Len Industri (Persero)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Credit to antifamous 







KRI 331

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Credit to antifamous
> View attachment 276346
> KRI 331



Zoom. Super rapid 76mm with stealth cupola already in place.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

LEN Defense products

*Lini Bisnis Elektronika Pertahanan*
Len adalah salah satu BUMNIP (BUMN Industri Pertahanan) dengan spesialisasi produk-produk berbasis elektronika yang dikembangkan oleh para _engineer_ handal dalam negeri. Merupakan pemain utama dalam industri pengembangan dan aplikasi peralatan elektronika untuk pertahanan di Indonesia.

Len telah berhasil mengembangkan peralatan _tactical communication _yang memiliki matriks _hopping _yang dirancang khusus untuk mengurangi risiko penyadapan pihak lain. Selain itu produk unggulan CMS (_Combat Management System_) telah banyak digunakan oleh TNI AL dan diintegrasikan di KRI (Kapal Perang Indonesia) serta Kapal Sergap.

Selain itu kami juga sudah berhasil mendapatkan kontrak ekspor software kapal perang dari Thales Naderland untuk pertama kalinya pada bulan oktober 2013.* Kerjasama tersebut berupa pekerjaan Pengembangan, Produksi dan Testing Integration software IFF (Identification Friend and Foe) serta software untuk EO Tracker, Decoy Launcher dan SAM.*



Produk elektronika pertahanan lainnya antara lain :


MMS (_Mission Management System_)
Tactical Data Link
Surveillence & Reconnaissance System
Radio Base Station
Crypto Device Solution (_Voice & Data_)
Radar Nasional
NAVINSYS Intercom System
ATCS (_Automatic Traffic Counting System_)
Lini Bisnis Elektronika Pertahanan | PT Len Industri (Persero)


----------



## Harisudan

All these posts looks nice.. Guys from Indonesia, I have seen something in BBC where an Indonesian Island still has majority of its population following Hinduism and the old Hindu temple there for pilgrimages.. What is its name, and is it true that the Indonesian govt is granting aids to make pilgrimages there for Hindus..??
I've seen it in a Documentary.. Is that true guys ?


----------



## Indos

Harisudan said:


> All these posts looks nice.. Guys from Indonesia, I have seen something in BBC where an Indonesian Island still has majority of its population following Hinduism and the old Hindu temple there for pilgrimages.. What is its name, and is it true that the Indonesian govt is granting aids to make pilgrimages there for Hindus..??
> I've seen it in a Documentary.. Is that true guys ?



Bali Island I guess.....How come you dont know this.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harisudan

Indos said:


> Bali Island I guess.....How come you dont know this.....


Unfortunately I don't have much knowledge on this issue.. Thanks anyways Bro..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Kaskus - The Largest Indonesian Community
Kaskus - The Largest Indonesian Community


Harisudan said:


> All these posts looks nice.. Guys from Indonesia, I have seen something in BBC where an Indonesian Island still has majority of its population following Hinduism and the old Hindu temple there for pilgrimages.. What is its name, and is it true that the Indonesian govt is granting aids to make pilgrimages there for Hindus..??
> 
> I've seen it in a Documentary.. Is that true guys ?



Oh that's Bali. And the tmple name is Prambanan located on different island (Java), for the pilgrimage yes our gov. Had special program for pilgrim but you must registering yourself beforehand at our embassy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Credit to antifamous
> 
> 
> View attachment 276346
> 
> 
> KRI 331


The 1st PKR will be named KRI R.E Martadinata 331 right?


----------



## Nike

Ah the name martadinata, she was part of Samadikun class in the past. KRI R.E. Martadinata 342 ex USS Charles Berry. She is be known for her roles to bombard muvh of Timor Leste coast during operation Lotus. She is been retired since 2005.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Why Ship or Warship or any ship Called by 'She not He?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

RIP to the fallen soldier.
Indonesian Army Chaplain, Major John de Freites was murdered in cold blood by a group of Free Papua Movement 30 Nov 2015 while doing his territorial non-combatant duties liaising with local population in Namunaweja District, Papua Province. He and two soldiers was surrounded by dozens of armed gunmen and attacked. The other two soldier managed to escape but Major de Freites was shot multiple times and killed on site.








madokafc said:


> Ah the name martadinata, she was part of Samadikun class in the past. KRI R.E. Martadinata 342 ex USS Charles Berry. She is be known for her roles to bombard muvh of Timor Leste coast during operation Lotus. She is been retired since 2005.
> 
> View attachment 276385


and the second PKR will be named KRI Gusti Ngurah Rai 332 ( GnR )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Then we can assume, it's not entirely true that PKR will only be used to replace VS, since they have different number on them. I think we will not retire VS fleets until adequate number of PKR frigate produced. Anyone know how many frigate that Navy want until MEF 3 complete?


----------



## kaka404

a bit OOT


Harisudan said:


> All these posts looks nice.. Guys from Indonesia, I have seen something in BBC where an Indonesian Island still has majority of its population following Hinduism and the old Hindu temple there for pilgrimages.. What is its name, and is it true that the Indonesian govt is granting aids to make pilgrimages there for Hindus..??
> I've seen it in a Documentary.. Is that true guys ?





madokafc said:


> Oh that's Bali. And the tmple name is Prambanan located on different island (Java), for the pilgrimage yes our gov. Had special program for pilgrim but you must registering yourself beforehand at our embassy.


if he's talking about the temple in that island, then i think he is talking about Pura Besakih in mount agung,bali....
@Harisudan: there are other temple scattered around the archipelago. for example: Pura Luhur Poten in bromo..... or the one near mount salak, Pura Jagatkarta... some are more active than the others..


pr1v4t33r said:


> Then we can assume, it's not entirely true that PKR will only be used to replace VS, since they have different number on them. I think we will not retire VS fleets until adequate number of PKR frigate produced. Anyone know how many frigate that Navy want until MEF 3 complete?


20ish if i'm not mistaken


----------



## katarabhumi

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Why Ship or Warship or any ship Called by 'She not He?



Mungkin karena byk "lekukan"-nya, masbro..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Why Ship or Warship or any ship Called by 'She not He?



Depend on the culture. American call it she, Russia call it he (CMIIW)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

kaka404 said:


> 20ish if i'm not mistaken



thanks. in the past we have 3 Khristina Tiyahahu class and 4 Samadikun class. Start with 331 & 341. Now we have Ahmad yani class start with 351, end with 356. If we want to standardise our frigate fleet in the future using PKR and it's derivative, start with 331, end with 356, then we can have around 26 frigate.

World class navy


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Then we can assume, it's not entirely true that PKR will only be used to replace VS, since they have different number on them. I think we will not retire VS fleets until adequate number of PKR frigate produced. Anyone know how many frigate that Navy want until MEF 3 complete?



Why bother to do MRO for YOS and then the Navy still need Ahmad Yani class at least until 2025.



pr1v4t33r said:


> thanks. in the past we have 3 Khristina Tiyahahu class and 4 Samadikun class. Start with 331 & 341. Now we have Ahmad yani class start with 351, end with 356. If we want to standardise our frigate fleet in the future using PKR and it's derivative, start with 331, end with 356, then we can have around 25 frigate.
> 
> World class navy




Actually we had replace them with Diponegoro class and bung tomo class. But we are still fall short of number of platform to adequately cover our vast area. 20 to 30 frigates is needed to do the jobs. BTW i very much eager to see our Naval fleet teview after PKR is finished


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Why bother to do MRO for YOS and then the Navy still need Ahmad Yani class at least until 2025.



I guess navy want to persuit proper number of frigate to safeguard Indonesia. Todays number are not very encouraging. Until we produce large enough number of PKR frigate, we will keep VS floating properly.




madokafc said:


> Actually we had replace them with Diponegoro class and bung tomo class. But we are still fall short of number of platform to adequately cover our vast area. 20 to 30 frigates is needed to do the jobs. BTW i very much eager to see our Naval fleet teview after PKR is finished



really? but that's not 'true' frigate, they are corvette, and they have different number designation on them.


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> Actually we had replace them with Diponegoro class and bung tomo class. But we are still fall short of number of platform to adequately cover our vast area. 20 to 30 frigates is needed to do the jobs. BTW i very much eager to see our Naval fleet teview after PKR is finished



Yah, and dont forget to edit the list in Wiki as well...

I have done my part at a particular page on Wiki



katarabhumi said:


> Mungkin karena byk "lekukan"-nya, masbro..



I better call them "*it *if single or *they *if plural".......


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> I better call them "*it *if single or *they *if plural".......



we need to give them personality, so we call them she or he. Without attachment they are just it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaka404

pr1v4t33r said:


> thanks. in the past we have 3 Khristina Tiyahahu class and 4 Samadikun class. Start with 331 & 341. Now we have Ahmad yani class start with 351, end with 356. If we want to standardise our frigate fleet in the future using PKR and it's derivative, start with 331, end with 356, then we can have around 26 frigate.
> 
> *World class navy *


imho the indication of whether or not we can judge our navy that way is not just the number of ships they have.. a lot of homework must be finished first. the indonesian coast guard is one of the example. when they can took over what now is the navy's job, i think then we can have a world class navy ...

ps: remember few months ago there was a news concerning national ship design and engineering center and something about the 150m fregate(or was it destroyer?) design... any news about that?? (the last one i read somewhere was about their standardize fishing ships design.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> I guess navy want to persuit proper number of frigate to safeguard Indonesia. Todays number are not very encouraging. Until we produce large enough number of PKR frigate, we will keep VS floating properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really? but that's not 'true' frigate, they are corvette, and they have different number designation on them.


Still the navy doesnt look 5his way. Diponegoro and Bung Tomo class offered significant upgrading capability over the previous class of ships. About the next steps of modernization, it seems the Navy want to built quality over quantity. They looking for more platforms like submarine, frigate, opv, lst, kcr 60 patrol aircraft and naval


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Still the navy doesnt look 5his way. Diponegoro and Bung Tomo class offered significant upgrading capability over the previous class of ships. About the next steps of modernization, it seems the Navy want to built quality over quantity. They looking for more platforms like submarine, frigate, opv, lst, kcr 60 patrol aircraft and naval



But isn't that why we still doing MRO on VS class and keep them floating until the end of MEF 3? Because navy think that they still don't have enough frigate? so they will not retire them until proper number is achieved... since 6 is barely adequate..

More sub, frig, opv, lst, kcr, and patrol aircraft is welcomed offcourse


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

katarabhumi said:


> Mungkin karena byk "lekukan"-nya, masbro..





Brainsucker said:


> Depend on the culture. American call it she, Russia call it he (CMIIW)



ohh, i see. i got answer from this

Why is a ship a she? « Etymology « Glossophilia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PKR 1, PKR 2 and SSV in one frame

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Around 800 Indonesians join ISIS and 54 confirmed death (Indonesian Coordinator Minister said)

Menko Polhukam: 800 WNI Bergabung dengan ISIS - Kompas.com


On the other hands I believe there are many Indonesians joined FSA group, so there will be Indonesian versus Indonesian there...

According to me, the number of Indonesians joining FSA (most of them very likely join Islamist group) will be likely much much bigger through Salafis movement in Indonesia that has linked to Saudi dan Egyptian Salafist, since they are a legal institution and has many members. These people (Salafist) are Anti-ISIS and put ISIS as khawarij group (outsider from the real Ummah-negative term in Islamic history)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

They better not going back here. Get died there, and go straight to _'heaven'_ , wherever it is


----------



## Nike

Fsa kek isis kek mereka semua itu teroris, imam samudra, hambali dll itu juga salafi yg pergi ke Afghanistan, lihat jd apa mereka. Nggak ada pengecualian disini. Jabhat Nusrah yg fsa itu sendiri adalah Al Qaida, demikian jg ahrur alsham, harakat alsham, qataib al hitakah dan sebangsanya gak ada bedanya itu.

Credit to uwa212






Ekor dr 332, Navy want to build ocean going OPV with large canon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Densus 88 operators are back in the jungle for Camar Maleo IV operation, Poso, Central Sulawesi
photo credit : SW04

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

Jabal Al-Nusra is not FSA of course, Nusra can be called as Al-Qaeda military wing.

So there must be some understanding here to differentiate this group and yes terorist has Salafist ideology as well but they should be put in different group.

More understanding about these people will make the effort to combat the radical group among our people become much more successful.

Very danger to make generalization over this as the terrorist is a very small fraction of that grouping.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indos said:


> Jabal Al-Nusra is not FSA of course, Nusra can be called as Al-Qaeda military wing.
> 
> So there must be some understanding here to differentiate this group and yes terorist has Salafist ideology as well but they should be put in different group.
> 
> More understanding about these people will make the effort to combat the radical group among our people become much more successful.
> 
> Very danger to make generalization over this as the terrorist is a very small fraction of that grouping.


The FSA originally a group of defected Syrian officer later receives train and supplies from CIA.
But today FSA is not really a cohesive one united unit but there are hundreds of faction inside it from the well trained and well equipped faction to just a ragtag militia guarding their hometown. 

Some of them are know selling their US made weapons to ISIS because they need money and even joining ISIS because of ideology.
'Lots of our officers joined ISIS due to ideology’ – FSA commander to RT — RT News

Free Syrian Army decimated by desertions - Al Jazeera English

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Jabal Al-Nusra is not FSA of course, Nusra can be called as Al-Qaeda military wing.
> 
> So there must be some understanding here to differentiate this group and yes terorist has Salafist ideology as well but they should be put in different group.
> 
> More understanding about these people will make the effort to combat the radical group among our people become much more successful.
> 
> Very danger to make generalization over this as the terrorist is a very small fraction of that grouping.


Not convincing enough to me, as everyone said in Syrian civil war people will do everything to survive. There is so many cases when one groups switch over their allegiance towards the most stronger one. And it is long beknown if what you so called moderate FSA rebels has joining hand with ISIS or Al Nusra to getting their objective. In the past there is Cooperation between JAN and ISIS and FSA to capture government held area in Aleppo before the ISIS starting to fight the Fsa for more power

For me everyone who had been joining the fray in Syria is same
They are traitor, as Indonesian law stated there is no Indonesian resident can joint other army besides TNI. Second, there is no guarantee about their loyalty towards our Republic as they had experiencing lige or death situation with their organizations 

Three, they are provicient wi5h explosive, organizing a fighting and firearms, what do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Densus 88 operators are back in the jungle for Camar Maleo IV operation, Poso, Central Sulawesi
> photo credit : SW04
> View attachment 276427
> 
> View attachment 276428







Operation Camar Maleo involved thousands Brigade Mobile (BRIMOB), Detachment 88 and also involved 1000 Military Personnel from the Army Battalion 714 Sintuwu Maroso Poso. The objective is to chase, defeat a terrorist group Santoso and arrest the terrorist group leader named Abu Wardah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

[intermezzo] full transcript 'SN-MR-MS', grab it while its hot...
_
- Transkrip Papa Minta Saham.doc - Google Drive -_

Youtubenya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> The FSA originally a group of defected Syrian officer later receives train and supplies from CIA.
> But today FSA is not really a cohesive one united unit but there are hundreds of faction inside it from the well trained and well equipped faction to just a ragtag militia guarding their hometown.
> 
> Some of them are know selling their US made weapons to ISIS because they need money and even joining ISIS because of ideology.
> 'Lots of our officers joined ISIS due to ideology’ – FSA commander to RT — RT News
> 
> Free Syrian Army decimated by desertions - Al Jazeera English



This why ISIS is thriving there, ISIS comes with command and unity, it makes them appealing to Syrian as they can win a lot of area fast enough.

Yup, I know mate, it is a dangerous place already, but better not to make generalization as well mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 276430
> 
> Operation Camar Maleo involved thousands Brigade Mobile (BRIMOB), Detachment 88 and also involved 1000 Military Personnel from the Army Battalion 714 Sintuwu Maroso Poso. The objective is to chase, defeat a terrorist group Santoso and arrest the terrorist group leader named Abu Wardah.


There are 4 member of Uighur extremist from China joining Santoso group in Poso Jungle.



Indos said:


> This why ISIS is thriving there, ISIS comes with command and unity, it makes them appealing to Syrian as they can win a lot of area fast enough.
> 
> Yup, I know mate, it is a dangerous place already, but better not to make generalization as well mate.


For me FSA maybe not terrorist but they are indeed a rebel and deserves all the harsh treatment from Syrian Army.
They are US project right from the start, the product of the "Arab Spring" movement which is originally US project to change regime in middle east to be replaced by US puppet government. 

If we support the FSA and justifying their rebellion, next time we must accept if Australia supporting Free Papua Movement to be free from Jakarta regime.
Whats the different?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> Not convincing enough to me, as everyone said in Syrian civil war people will do everything to survive. There is so many cases when one groups switch over their allegiance towards the most stronger one.* And it is long beknown if what you so called moderate FSA rebels has joining hand with ISIS or Al Nusra to getting their objective. In the past there is Cooperation between JAN and ISIS and FSA to capture government held area in Aleppo before the ISIS starting to fight the Fsa for more power*



In the past they are of course together as they have common enemy, it is so understandable at war.



Jakartans@PkDef said:


> For me FSA maybe not terrorist but they are indeed a rebel and deserves all the harsh treatment from Syrian Army.
> They are US project right from the start, the product of the "Arab Spring" movement which is originally US project to change regime in middle east to be replaced by US puppet government.
> 
> If we support the FSA and justifying their rebellion, next time we must accept if Australia supporting Free Papua Movement to be free from Jakarta regime.
> Whats the different?



Well, I dont want to discuss something that will not effect anything, and in term of Syrian problem I better to have neutral position since peace deal among Shiah and Sunni (majority) is the best solution.

The problem is only in the decision whether Bashar should stay or not.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indos said:


> In the past they are of course together as they have common enemy, it is so understandable at war.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I dont want to discuss something that will not effect anything, and in term of Syrian problem I better to have neutral position since peace deal among Shiah and Sunni (majority) is the best solution.
> 
> The problem is only in the decision whether Bashar should stay or not.



Condition in Syria right now is like watching the movie Mad Max : Fury Roads.
you got factions like the Marrauders, the Crow Fishers, the Buzzards fighting for power and water but in Syria is oil resources and ISIS like the Immortan Joe faction controlling the waters


----------



## Indos

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Condition in Syria right now is like watching the movie Mad Max : Fury Roads.
> you got factions like the Marrauders, the Crow Fishers, the Buzzards fighting for power and water but in Syria is oil resources and ISIS like the Immortan Joe faction controlling the waters



I can say it is so so complex mate, If we are powerful enough and has great leader, we can broker the peace deal as we are friends of every body there, particularly big actors like Saudi, Turkish,The West (US/French/British/etc), Iran, and Russia 

I already make a move though.....look my post in Iranian forum

Iranian Chill Thread | Page 1794


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> peace deal among Shiah and Sunni (majority) is the best solution.
> The problem is only in the decision whether Bashar should stay or not.



I would say that sunni and shiah superficial conflict is only a mask for power domination game in middle east. We should see this clearly and shouldn't be trapped between iran and saudi regime. It's all power game. Islam has nothing to do with all this bloody conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Medium Airlift
@in pic






Kopaska
@ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Renstra 2015-2019 TNI AL

2 kapal selam
2 kapal Fregat
1 kapal anti ranjau
2 kapal OPV
3 kapal angkut tank
3 kapal KCR-60
12 ranpur angkut personel
27 tank Amfibi BMP-3F
1 pesud CN-235 MPA
1 heli angkut

kok kasel & frigatenya cuma 2 ya? Bakalan lama nih jadi world class navy 

readmore: _Wakasal Sampaikan Pengarahan kepada Seluruh Kolonel TNI AL yang Bertugas di Jakarta - Tribunnews.com_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Renstra 2015-2019 TNI AL
> 
> 2 kapal selam
> 2 kapal Fregat
> 1 kapal anti ranjau
> 2 kapal OPV
> 3 kapal angkut tank
> 3 kapal KCR-60
> 12 ranpur angkut personel
> 27 tank Amfibi BMP-3F
> 1 pesud CN-235 MPA
> 1 heli angkut
> 
> kok kasel & frigatenya cuma 2 ya?
> 
> readmore: _Wakasal Sampaikan Pengarahan kepada Seluruh Kolonel TNI AL yang Bertugas di Jakarta - Tribunnews.com_


2 Subs (Chang Bogo)
2 Frigates (Sigma 10514)
1 minehunter (?)
2 OPV (New Klewang 63m OPV Trimaran?)
3 LST (Bintuni Class)
3 KCR 60
12 APC vehicle (BTR 80??)
27 BMP-3F
1 CN-235 MPA
1 Transport heli (?)


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> 2 Subs (Chang Bogo)
> 2 Frigates (Sigma 10514)
> 1 minehunter (?)
> 2 OPV (New Klewang 63m OPV Trimaran?)
> 3 LST (Bintuni Class)
> 3 KCR 60
> 12 APC vehicle (BTR 80??)
> 27 BMP-3F
> 1 CN-235 MPA
> 1 Transport heli (?)



Klewang kan pengadaan 2009-2014 itungannya

OPV, ya OPV. Kapal yang diutamain ukuran, endurance dan support-nya buat patroli jarak jauh.

APC vehicle itu KAAV, harganya naudzubilah mindzalik 8 jutaan US dollar sebiji


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> APC vehicle itu KAAV, harganya naudzubilah mindzalik 8 jutaan US dollar sebiji



sisa hibah KAAV dari korsel gak bisa di ambil ya?


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> sisa hibah KAAV dari korsel gak bisa di ambil ya?



itu AAV7, subject US Congress. Nggak keurus ampe sekarang. Udah lupa kali orang congressnya

Departure of Lebanon Peace Keeper Contingent 






Military training for 2nd Infantry Brigade, Indonesian Marine Corps






The good ol'man still had a huge fanbase






Mantan Presiden Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono (tengah) menyalami mahasiswa saat berkunjung ke Universitas Jambi di Mendalo, Jambi, Rabu (2/12). Kunjungan Yudhoyono ke Jambi tersebut dalam rangka memberikan orasi ilmiah di kampus Universitas Jambi. (ANTARA FOTO/Wahdi Septiawan)

Funeral ceremony of Letkol Anumerta John Eliwod de Fretes











Oh ya guys, don't forget to use your voice wisely for the next local election

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Marine Corps Mlrs
@ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Army Inspection near Indonesian-Papua New Guinean Border






Prajurit Satuan Tugas (Satgas) Pengaman Perbatasan (Pamtas) RI-PNG Yonif Linud 431 Satria Setia Perkasa merazia kendaraan serta barang bawaan penumpang di depan pos TNI AD ruas jalan KM 31, Kabupaten Keerom, Papua, Senin (30/11). Razia tersebut untuk mengantisipasi gangguan keamanan menjelang Pilkada di wilayah Kabupaten Keerom. (ANTARA FOTO/Indrayadi TH)


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Our Ministry of defense. 4 stars General, Former Army Chief. Bapak Ryamizard Ryacudu sang jenderal diplomasi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Military Outpost in Biak Numfor. Papua
















praying to the Lord






for the Red and White


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Deadly Supersonic ground attack delivered!
@wira





MBT Transporter 
@in pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Defense Coordination Meeting, been held today






Rakornas Pertahanan NegaraMenteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu (duduk tengah) berfoto dengan para peserta Rakornas Pertahanan Negara di Kemenhan, Jakarta, Kamis (3/12). Rakor yang diikuti sejumlah kementerian/lembaga, TNI, Polri, pemprov, industri pertahanan dan para pakar tersebut membahas kebijakan umum pertahanan negara 2015-2019 dan instansi vertikal Kemhan di daerah dalam kesadaran bela negara serta pengelolaan perbatasan. (ANTARA FOTO/Sigid Kurniawan)






*President talks about Indonesia-Netherlands cooperation*
Selasa, 1 Desember 2015 05:43 WIB | 1.095 Views

Paris, France (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and Prime Minister of Netherlands Mark Rutte discussed a couple of important issues for bilateral cooperation, when they met during the ongoing Climate Change Summit (COP21) in Paris, France, on Monday.

The bilateral meeting happened right after the two leaders arrived in Parc Des Expositions Du Bourget, Paris, where the UNFCCC COP21 leaders meeting is taking place.

In the meeting, President Jokowi and PM Mark Rutte discussed the construction of National Capital Integrated Coastal Development (NCICD) and the Deep Seaport.

The President was accompanied by Minister of Foreign Affairs, Retno Marsudi.

President Jokowi asked PM Mark Rutte to expedite the construction of NCID.

Moreover, the President also hoped that cooperation between Indonesia and Netherlands to develop the Deep Seaport can continue.

Responding to the issue, PM Rutte promised to send a team to Jakarta to discuss further cooperation in this regard.

PM Rutte will visit Indonesia in 2016, it was made known in the meeting.

Earlier, Foreign Minister Retno had stated that President Jokowi, along with 147 other leaders, will deliver Indonesias vision and stance on various issues relating to climate change.

She also explained the strategic position of Indonesia, considered as among countries that have a large forest area, but which is also susceptible to climate change due to its geographic position.

"With 17 thousand islands, of which most are small, more than 70 percent of Indonesia comprises water and sea. It makes us highly vulnerable, and we, as a developing country, still need sufficient room to bring about economic development," Minister Retno said at the Presidential Palace on Friday (November 27).

Retno remarked that Indonesia had earlier conveyed its commitment on emission reduction.(*)

President talks about Indonesia-Netherlands cooperation - ANTARA News


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Renstra 2015-2019 TNI AL
> 
> 2 kapal selam
> 2 kapal Fregat
> 1 kapal anti ranjau
> 2 kapal OPV
> 3 kapal angkut tank
> 3 kapal KCR-60
> 12 ranpur angkut personel
> 27 tank Amfibi BMP-3F
> 1 pesud CN-235 MPA
> 1 heli angkut
> 
> kok kasel & frigatenya cuma 2 ya? Bakalan lama nih jadi world class navy
> 
> readmore: _Wakasal Sampaikan Pengarahan kepada Seluruh Kolonel TNI AL yang Bertugas di Jakarta - Tribunnews.com_


kalo mau cepet. Carikan fregat/korvet eropa yg sebentar lagi pensiun, masih bagus dan siap pakai. seperti kasus VS class dan NR class


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> kalo mau cepet. Carikan fregat/korvet eropa yg sebentar lagi pensiun, masih bagus dan siap pakai. seperti kasus VS class dan NR class



Janganlah, biar bisa kita standarisasi armada frigate kita sama PKR dan turunannya. Yang lawas2 cukup beroprasi sampai akhir MEF3 aja. Kita manfaatin galangan nasional lainnya seperti kodja bahari, Palindo, dkk. Cuma emang harus kenceng dananya...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> kalo mau cepet. Carikan fregat/korvet eropa yg sebentar lagi pensiun, masih bagus dan siap pakai. seperti kasus VS class dan NR class



there is several ships 

Maestrale Class from Italy, Durant de la Penne from France, Australian frigate, and so on

Polairud (Indonesian Air and Water Police Forces) anniversary ceremony

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Klewang kan pengadaan 2009-2014 itungannya
> 
> OPV, ya OPV. Kapal yang diutamain ukuran, endurance dan support-nya buat patroli jarak jauh.
> 
> APC vehicle itu KAAV, harganya naudzubilah mindzalik 8 jutaan US dollar sebiji


Kalau begitu 2 CB dan 2Frigate ini adalah CB dan Sigma ke 3 dan ke 4 ya?


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Kalau begitu 2 CB dan 2Frigate ini adalah CB dan Sigma ke 3 dan ke 4 ya?



yup. Although i hope economic situation is got better and then we can adjust our need accordingly


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Our Ministry of defense. 4 stars General, Former Army Chief. Bapak Ryamizard Ryacudu sang jenderal diplomasi.
> View attachment 276540
> View attachment 276541


Jend. Ryamizard gk cuma diplomasi waktu di aceh thn 2005 GAM menyerang lokasi pembangunan jembatan yg akan dia tinjau cuma beberapa saat sblm rombongannya tiba. Begitu sampe dia pimpin langsung pengejaran ke hutan masih pake PDH lengkap sama 4 bintang di pundak lho. he's badass general.
Rombongan Ryamizard Ryacudu Diserang GAM - News Liputan6.com


----------



## Indos

2 OPV Ship...?

It can be from PT PAL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> 2 OPV Ship...? It can be from PT PAL



Desain korvet nasional dari PAL sebelum akhirnya ambil SIGMA dari Damen. Bisa juga buat OPV.

Desain yang lain:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Jend. Ryamizard gk cuma diplomasi waktu di aceh thn 2005 GAM menyerang lokasi pembangunan jembatan yg akan dia tinjau cuma beberapa saat sblm rombongannya tiba. Begitu sampe dia pimpin langsung pengejaran ke hutan masih pake PDH lengkap sama 4 bintang di pundak lho. he's badass general.
> Rombongan Ryamizard Ryacudu Diserang GAM - News Liputan6.com


yupz...

beliau juga pernah mimpin operasi pembebasan sandera 2x di kamboja.

source: kompas tv

Finally, in this forum we reach 500 page now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Desain korvet nasional dari PAL sebelum akhirnya ambil SIGMA dari Damen. Bisa juga buat OPV.


Menurut saya OPV nasional itu bakal dibuat derivative dari Sigma 10514 krn sangat resiko pake design baru sama sekali.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Menurut saya OPV nasional itu bakal dibuat derivative dari Sigma 10514 krn sangat resiko pake design baru sama sekali.



iya itu desain lama sama Fincantieri. Tapi, kan kita gak bisa bikin sama persis punya DAMEN, edit2 dikitlah... Ntar kena pelanggaran hak kekayaan intelektual, repot... Desainnya mirip2...


----------



## Nike

kalo yang dibeli ginian piye?






*Indonesia's Islamic State-affiliated militant group more likely to attack security forces and entertainment targets outside Jakarta*
*Anton Alifandi* - IHS Jane's Intelligence Review
30 November 2015






Police on patrol near a suspected terrorist hideout outside Jakarta in 2014. Indonesia's most active terrorist organisation, MIT, has threatened attacks on targets across the country. Source: PA
*Key Points*

Indonesia's most wanted terrorist, Santoso, on 22 November posted a video threatening to attack the presidential palace and the Jakarta police headquarters.
There is no indication that Santoso's group has the capacity to carry out attacks in the capital, especially against well-protected state targets.
However, the threat indicates an increased risk of attacks on hotels and clubs, involving small arms and crude improvised explosive devices (IEDs), in other cities such as Surabaya, Solo, and Makassar, as well as MIT's base in Central Sulawesi.
*EVENT*
Indonesia's most active terrorist organisation, the Mujahideen of Eastern Indonesia (Mujahidin Indonesia Timur; MIT), has threatened attacks on targets across the country.

In a nine-minute video uploaded on Facebook on 22 November, Santoso (also known as Abu Wardah) threatened to attack the Jakarta police headquarters and fly the black flag of the Islamic State at the presidential palace. Santoso heads MIT, Indonesia's most active terrorist group based in the mountainous jungle of Poso, in Central Sulawesi. The police strongly suspect that MIT was behind the killing of an army soldier in Poso who was shot dead while on patrol on 29 November. The army and the police have been conducting operations in Poso and the neighbouring district of Parigi Moutong to destroy MIT since May. The operation has led to the arrest of several MIT members and the killing of a leading member of the group, Daeng Koro, in an exchange of fire with police in Parigi Moutong in April. An IHS security source says the group currently has around 60 active members.

The video threat is significant because of MIT's intent to carry out attacks in the capital, hundreds of kilometres from Poso. The timing of the video upload, nine days after the Paris attacks, provided the group with widespread media exposure. However, a stronger tactical motivation for MIT is probably to strike back against security operations which have restricted its movement.
Indonesia's Islamic State-affiliated militant group more likely to attack security forces and entertainment targets outside Jakarta | IHS Jane's 360


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> kalo yang dibeli ginian piye?




Lini produknya DAMEN emang keren2 sih. Holland OPV, Soal harganya piye?
Enforcer 7000 punya DAMEN juga mirip sama LPD PAL. Mastnya sama persis  Tapi kita pasti menang di harga...





Jangan-jangan buat OPV ngambil desain dari kapal BAKAMLA 110m


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bela Negara





Marchingband TNI










MI17 Gunner

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

@pr1v4t33r what KRI it is?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> @pr1v4t33r what KRI it is?




kcr-40


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> kcr-40



when our KCR 60 will receive upgrades?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> when our KCR 60 will receive upgrades?



in time i guess... When it's complete, she will have quite powerful radars and weapons...


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Confirmed...Jokowi menolak untuk membeli si AW. Bahkan ekonomi lagi buruk skrg membeli heli baru termasuk pemborosan dan heli yg lama masih laik dipakai.

Presiden Jokowi tolak pembelian helikopter asing usulan TNI AU | merdeka.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Hmm we compromized some upgrading capability, hope other planning is not be cancelled

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The problem is that air force / media introduced this helicopter as presidential helicopter, hence they got resentment from the people and the president. In the future, air force should be more tactical and diplomatic when sharing information to the media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

People is behind PT Dirgantara/PT PAL/ PT PINDAD/ PT LEN/ etc....

They are like KPK in our poltics, always get people support and people support is the way politician to get power

By the way, nurturing our high tech industries can give two positive things to our nation, first economics and second psychology, and by looking to the fact that many of our high tech is state owned enterprises so it will serve our psychology much better since in other countries it can be hybrid (half owned by multinationals corporations or even fully owned)

And one important recipe to be a great nation is to have the right mentality, it is also the important thing in business and war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

New and Cool toys are gone...

Congratulations for media 

He said 18 unit. So 24 12 or 16? 

But he said All is depending on budget -_-!

Kemhan: Pemerintah Serius Jajaki Pembelian Sukhoi Su-35 dari


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jokowi Tolak Pembelian Helikopter Kepresidenan AW101, TNI AU: Siap Laksanakan!


> "Pesawat ini sebetulnya kita perlukan untuk pesawat SAR di kita, untuk pesawat evakuasi, untuk pesawat dukungan logistik. Walaupun sekali lagi bisa juga di convert ke VVIP atau VIP pesawat. Intinya kita memerlukan itu untuk kekuatan pesawat SAR kita,"



dari awal pake mencla mencle sih... bubar deh...

readmore: _Jokowi Tolak Pembelian Helikopter Kepresidenan AW101, TNI AU:_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Jokowi Tolak Pembelian Helikopter Kepresidenan AW101, TNI AU: Siap Laksanakan!
> 
> 
> dari awal pake mencla mencle sih... bubar deh...
> 
> readmore: _Jokowi Tolak Pembelian Helikopter Kepresidenan AW101, TNI AU:_


sampe udah ditolak pun Wakasau masih as u said, mencla mencle...

TNI AU Pahami Penolakan Presiden soal Helikopter VVIP

JAKARTA - Wakil Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara Marsda Hadiyan Sumintaatmadja mengatakan bahwa TNI AU akan menjalankan instruksi Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) yang menolak rencana pembelian helikopter VVIP AgustaWestland AW101.

Jokowi menolak pembelian helikopter itu dengan alasan ekonomi dan pertimbangan lainnya.

"Itu keputusan beliau, sudah, kami ikutin. Sebagai kebijakan kepala negara, itu diikuti, kita harus siap laksanakan karena pemerintah punya prioritas," kata Hadiyan di Kompleks Istana Kepresidenan, Jakarta, Kamis (3/12/2015).

Hadiyan mengungkapkan, helikopter AW101 itu masih dalam tahap rencana pemesanan.

Ia berharap, situasi ekonomi nasional segera pulih sehingga TNI AU dapat mengajukan rencana peremajaan alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista).

Hadiyan menjelaskan, helikopter AW101 tangguh sebagai alat tempur dan bisa digunakan untuk kegiatan pencarian, evakuasi, dan distribusi logistik saat terjadi bencana.

"Walaupun, sekali lagi, ini bisa juga dikonversi ke (fungsi kendaraan) VVIP," ujarnya.

Menurut Hadiyan, pembelian alutsista dari luar negeri tidak melanggar undang-undang selama alutsista tersebut tidak dapat dibuat di dalam negeri.

"Kami ingin pengadaan alutsista itu utuh, lengkap, dan satu tingkat lebih tinggi dari yang kita punya. Kalau dalam negeri belum bisa bikin, kan boleh dari luar negeri," ungkapnya.

TNI AU Pahami Penolakan Jokowi soal Helikopter VVIP - Kompas.com


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> sampe udah ditolak pun Wakasau masih as u said, mencla mencle...TNI AU Pahami Penolakan Jokowi soal Helikopter VVIP - Kompas.com



Nah inilah, sekarang malah bilang butuh heli SAR... ngakak dah..


----------



## Nike

My self dont want to compromize our armed forces capability for the sake of our local industry at the expense of taxpayer. In war only the reliable and effective system who will dictate the battlefield, half assed system will only become a liability. 

If our strategic industry want to survive in this business, they cant depend themsrlves at the pity of our government and user. They must act proffesionally and give their best. Unfortunately i cant see that kind of attitude from PT DI. 

Several times they compromise our national security with the delay of their delivery of the finished products. So far, the delay of Caracal and Super puma made several SAR squadrons within Air Forces been compromized to do their jobs properly when several occations happened, namely air asia crash, search efforts of super puma who crash in papua, landslide in western java sinabung eruptions and other.

PT DI in my opinion is must getting their share of PUNISHMENT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> PT DI in my opinion is must getting their share of PUNISHMENT



PT DI must be punished by making them respecting all contract term from every work they get. Penalty must be given indiscriminately if they delay the delivery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*




*

*Indonesia-Japanese defense and foreign ministers to hold meeting*


Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias Defense and Foreign Affairs Ministers will meet their Japanese counterparts in a two-plus-two meeting in Tokyo on December 17.

During a press briefing on Thursday, the Foreign Affairs Ministrys Spokesperson Arrmanatha Nasir said Minister of Foreign Affairs, Retno Marsudi and Minister of Defense Ryamizard Ryacudu would meet Japanese Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida and Defense Minister Gen Nakatani to discuss strategic bilateral cooperation between Indonesia and Japan.

"There are three main clusters to be discussed, comprising of issues on the regional, global and bilateral stage," he stated.

In terms of the regional cluster, Arrmanatha explained the four ministers would discuss the political and defense outlooks in the Asian region, including issues concerning the South China Sea, Japans new military policy, and a follow up of the East Asian Summit (EAS) held in Kuala Lumpur in November 2015.

According to Arrmanatha, the agreement to push regional maritime cooperation was one of the most important outcomes of the 2015 EAS, which was initiated by Indonesia, and the South China Sea dispute was also included.

"The outcome also covers the agreement to establish peace and stability in the region, in which South China Sea was also included," he noted.

With regards to the global cluster, as both Indonesia and Japan are an active contributor to the United Nations Peace Keeping Forces, they will discuss the possibilities of Japan increasing its military participation in international activities after their new military policy had been ratified.

"The two countries will also discuss current global issues, such as terrorism, radicalism and conflicts in the Middle East," added Arrmanatha.

On the bilateral cluster, Arrmanatha said the four ministers would discuss how to boost the economy and defense cooperation.

"The four ministers will discuss how they can increase investment and trade, as well as touch upon issues of our defense composure, including cooperation on joint military training, strategic industrys development and transfer of technology," he noted.

After attending the two-plus-two meeting in Tokyo, Minister Marsudi is scheduled to visit South Korea for Indonesia-South Koreas Joint Ministerial Committee event.

Indonesia-Japanese defense and foreign ministers to hold meeting - ANTARA News


_*Code Name : "Walet" No.4 Squadron*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Let stick to the original plan.
Since MEF 1 there's no plan to acquire VIP helicopter and the current platform still have years of operational hours.
Another thing is that according to the Air Force plan, the Cougars/Caracal will be the new CSAR platform. 
In other side this AW101 controversy has raised a new issue about the capability and credibility of PTDI hidden to the public for years like their failures to deliver on time (the case of Air Force Super Puma orders) and the fact that the so-called made in Indonesia is very much questionable especially we talk about EC-725 as "Local" option against AW101. 

Anyway the president has spoken and i hope there will be evaluation for both side (KSAU and PTDI).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

‘Strategic Funnels’: Deciphering Indonesia’s Submarine Ambitions – Analysis | Eurasia Review

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Selandia Baru bertukar informasi intelijen dengan Indonesia - ANTARA News

The Kiwis expand their intelligent sharing infomation with Indonesia


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Pindad Anoa Amphibious variant conducting swimming test yesterday (3 Dec 2015) at Jatiluhur. The test conducted to 1km from the beach at the speed of 9km/h.
Source : Ijal Lubis

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> The test conducted to 1km from the beach at the speed of 9km/h.



the speed is acceptable, similar to BMP-3f.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> speed is acceptable, similar to BMP-3f.


Tapi tesnya baru di waduk jatiluhur bro, belum di laut.


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Tapi tesnya baru di waduk jatiluhur bro, belum di laut.



yups, Jatiluhur itu

But it's a progress indeed, to attain and improve the capabilities is what our defense industries must be done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> yups, Jatiluhur itu
> 
> But it's a progress indeed, to attain and improve the capabilities is what our defense industries must be done


i think Anoa should stick as purely land-based vehicle. Let the amphibious capability only for river or swamp crossing only.
They should develop totally new vehicle based on pure amphibious tracked vehicle design. 6x6 wheeled vehicles will have more difficulties when fording even 8x8 cannot match tracked vehicle fording capability..


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> i think Anoa should stick as purely land-based vehicle. Let the amphibious capability only for river or swamp crossing only.
> They should develop totally new vehicle based on pure amphibious tracked vehicle design. 6x6 wheeled vehicles will have more difficulties when fording even 8x8 cannot match tracked vehicle fording capability..




just hope they will acquire another design and technologies, myself is kinda frustrate to see PT PINDAD stuck with 6X6 platforms.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Have a great friday
Be safe, drive smart and dont forget to wear safety belt
------------------------------------------------
Bripda Tri Nanda Sari, Polda NTT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Have a great friday
> Be safe, drive smart and dont forget to wear safety belt
> ------------------------------------------------
> Bripda Tri Nanda Sari, Polda NTT
> View attachment 276738



Juragan timawa banyak koleksi foto macam ginih...   
ayohh tambahin lagi...


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

MarveL said:


> Juragan timawa banyak koleksi foto macam ginih...
> ayohh tambahin lagi...


Dikit2 aja bro biar penasaran hehehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Airspace Spat Shows Indonesia's Newfound Foreign Policy Muscle

_Indonesia is pushing to reclaim airspace within five years in a sensitive military area that’s currently controlled by Singapore, as President Joko Widodo takes a more assertive approach to foreign policy._






The airspace over the Riau and Natuna islands near Singapore has been administered by the city-state since 1946 as a postwar holdover and is a corridor for flights in and out of Changi Airport, one of Asia’s busiest for international flights. Singapore says the arrangement provides effective air traffic control services, and is not about sovereignty.

“Of course it’s related to sovereignty,” Indonesia Vice President Jusuf Kalla said in an interview on Tuesday in Jakarta. “They have no right to decline, it is Indonesia’s right.”

The stance reflects Indonesia’s efforts to step up control of the borders of the world’s largest archipelago, which stretches from maritime boundaries with India in the west to Australia in the east. Widodo’s government has developed the coast guard, blown up illegal fishing vessels and deployed warships in the gas-rich waters around Natuna in response to China’s growing military presence in the disputed South China Sea.

Lacking a majority in parliament, Widodo, known as Jokowi, has shored up his political support with key posts for ex-army men such as government security chief Luhut Panjaitan, and moved away from his predecessor Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono’s policy of “a million friends and zero enemies”. Jokowi envisages a “maritime axis” policy to improve shipping and trade between the country’s 17,000 islands.

readmore: _Airspace Spat Shows Indonesia's Newfound Foreign Policy Muscle - Bloomberg Business_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Full support from Indonesian people to implement it......

It will become a good record for Jokowi administration if we can take the control, but of course this policy needs investment in radar and others. Lookheed Martin and its Indonesian partner (PT CMI teknologi) can get benefit of this policy.

Old story but still relevant

*Lockheed Martin announces Indonesian radar industry initiative*
Rabu, 6 Agustus 2014 10:29 WIB | 2.923 Views




Lockheed Martin radar. (lockheedmartin.com)

Jakarta,Aug 6 (Antara) - Lockheed Martin has launched an Indonesian radar industry initiative as part of its efforts to support the countrys plans to modernize and extend its air surveillance coverage.

"Lockheed Martin is committed to supporting Indonesia and its defense industry revitalization plans," said Robert Laing, National Executive of Lockheed Martin Indonesia, in a press statement here on Wednesday.

This initiative includes technology transfers to aid in the development of a new Indonesian radar industry, as well as partnerships with local universities to cultivate the workforce necessary to support it.

Enhancing Indonesias ability to make critical radar components will reduce the nations reliance on foreign suppliers, while providing employment opportunities for its citizens.

"Our goal is to create a new technology sector and associated jobs to ensure a sustainable industry in Indonesia."

Lockheed Martin has worked with the Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB) to produce an engineering curriculum focused on radar technologies.

Similar programs, along with ongoing technical seminars and education opportunities, are training future leaders in the development of this technology. The Corporation also has established an Indonesia-based manufacturing capability with local companies, which have begun producing radar components.

Lockheed Martin is competing for Indonesias Ground Control Intercept (GCI) radar program. Should the company be selected for this opportunity, it would provide significant new employment possibilities for its local industry partners, estimated at up to 2 million labor hours over the lifetime of these radars. These Indonesian partners would be capable of producing nearly $100M (USD) of radar components per year.

Lockheed Martins extensive air surveillance radar experience can help Indonesia ensure a safe and secure airspace for both civilian air traffic and national sovereignty for many years to come.

Lockheed Martin has produced and currently maintains more than 200 air surveillance radars in 30 countries. Operational around the world 24 hours a day, these radars work completely unmanned and many have performed for decades in extremely harsh, remote environments.

None of these radars has ever been taken out of service, and many systems continue to operate well beyond their original 20-year service lives. This longevity is a result of Lockheed Martins continuous investment in state-of-the-art technology and its commitment to customer missions.

Headquartered in Bethesda, Maryland, Lockheed Martin is a global security and aerospace company that employs approximately 113,000 people worldwide and is principally engaged in the research, design, development, manufacture, integration and sustainment of advanced technology systems, products and services. The Corporations net sales for 2013 were $45.4 billion.
(Tx/F001/O001)

Lockheed Martin announces Indonesian radar industry initiative - ANTARA News


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I dont know how they can manage to fly their F-15 Silent Eagle or F 16 Block 52 once we settle the control.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Scrap all the treaty that let them fly their military jets over our airspace. Wanna fly, go up to the north and cross over malaysia instead. Smells like victory

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*‘Strategic Funnels’: Deciphering Indonesia’s Submarine Ambitions – Analysis*

_



Location of Indonesia. Source: CIA World Factbook._
BY RSIS DECEMBER 3, 2015


Historical experience, archipelagic geography, and strategic imperative make submarines a critical asset for Indonesia’s naval defence in spite of financial and other constraints. Overambitious submarine projects, however, are perilous.

By Ristian Atriandi Supriyanto*

In September 2015, Indonesia decided to cut its defence budget for the first time in five years by 6.3 percent, or IDR7 trillion (US$490 million), to IDR95.8 trillion. Slower economic growth and declining rupiah value are cited as the main reasons. As a result, reductions in military procurements are expected. Amid these constraints, however, the government remains firm to endorse ‘big-ticket’ purchases, including submarines. If that’s the case, why do submarines seem central in Indonesia’s naval modernisation programme and broader naval strategy?

Southeast Asia’s underwater strategic environment is getting more crowded. IHS Jane’s predicted in 2011 that regional countries would acquire at least 13 submarines by 2020. Singapore, Malaysia, and Vietnam have acquired submarines in the last two decades or so, while Thailand, Myanmar, and the Philippines have declared their intent to follow suit. Given this strategic trend, it’s tempting to conclude that regional countries are simply playing ‘catch-up’ as a reason behind their submarine acquisitions.

*Strategic Imperative*
While the necessity to keep abreast with the prevailing strategic trend is common behind any procurement decisions, it is not always that simple.

Submarines are not new to the Indonesian Navy. After Thailand decommissioned its Matchanu-class in 1951, Indonesia became the first Southeast Asian submarine operator with the Whiskey-class boats acquired from the Soviet Union in 1959. Given the absence of other regional submarine operators at that time, Indonesia then clearly did not tailgate others.

The adverse strategic environment at the time, with the Dutch in control of Indonesia-claimed West New Guinea, WNG (West Papua), and the Indonesian Confrontation against the British-backed Malaysia, submarines became a strategic imperative. Underlying this imperative is the archipelago’s location at the crossroads between the Indian and Pacific Oceans, but also the maritime gaps between the islands along Indonesia’s periphery providing foreign maritime powers access into the inner part of the archipelago, known in Indonesia’s naval parlance as the ‘strategic funnels’ (corong strategis).

The importance of strategic funnels lies in their proximity to neighbouring countries, relatively abundant marine resources, or contested maritime space. They include the Sulawesi and South China Seas, where other countries have laid claims on some portions of the two areas, respectively called the Ambalat and Natuna. Reflecting this concern, a new naval base is under construction in the natural harbour of Palu in Sulawesi to support submarine patrols along the Makassar-Lombok Straits axis.

Submarines could play a decisive role when deployed in these sensitive areas. Their stealth and concealment can make them a potent intelligence-gathering platform in peacetime and sabotage in wartime. Although they never saw real combat, Indonesian submarines intensively conducted intelligence gathering and covert special operations ranging from the 1962 WNG dispute to the 1999 East Timor Crisis. In October 1965, two submarines even sailed to Karachi and conducted exercises with the Pakistani Navy in support of the latter after its war against India.

*Operational perils*
Given their long service history, submarines have become deeply inculcated into Indonesia’s naval traditions. The importance and contributions of the Submarine Service are highly regarded. Its retention becomes even more critical at present when Indonesia’s neighbours are also acquiring and developing their submarine fleets.

Indonesia’s military modernisation plan, the ‘Minimum Essential Force’ (MEF), aims to procure twelve submarines within 2010-2024 timeframe. Currently, Indonesia operates two submarines, the German-built U-209 KRI Chakra and KRI Nanggala. Although refurbished in early 2000s, they were originally built in 1980-81, thus raising doubts about their current effectiveness. In December 2011, Indonesia purchased three South Korean Type-209 Chang Bogo boats with the first induction to begin by 2018, while Russia and France have respectively declared their Kilo and Scorpene bids to supply for the five to seven remaining boats.

On the flip side, the Indonesian submarine experience has revealed a list of mishaps and pitfalls to learn from. While strategically critical, submarines are financially expensive and technically complex to maintain and operate, at least to Indonesia’s standards. Its technological sophistication demands enormous lifecycle costs, which strains the limited naval budget. And this influenced Indonesia’s submarine procurement decision. In 2011, the preferred yet costlier Russian Kilo-class and improved German U-209 were rejected in favour of the cheaper yet less sophisticated South Korean Type-209s.

In addition, technical incompetence plagued submarine construction, operations, and maintenance. The Whiskey-class experience was replete with technical faults and near-accidents, and the fact they were not tropicalised undermined the crews’ morale. Proprietary issues also inhibit the South Korean-Indonesian project to jointly assemble the Type-209s at the latter’s PT PAL shipyard, since the project does not include the original German manufacturer.

*A cautionary tale*
Although Indonesia wishes to expand its submarine fleet, it is clearly not aimed to outmatch others already in the game. Conservative estimates posit that it would be a long while before Indonesia acquires all twelve submarines, possibly beyond 2024, due to the gestation period in the acquisition process. Even then, they would only reflect the number of Whiskey boats Indonesia originally had. Questions must also be asked about the proficiency of submarine crews and the maintenance support team, the required training and basing infrastructure, and the supply availability of vital provisions, including fuel, spares and ammunitions.

However, the strategic environment in which new Indonesian submarines would be inducted—whenever that is—is going to be different. They would arrive when there would be more submarines already roaming Southeast Asian waters, yet with more novice operators. The history of Indonesia’s Submarine Service—especially its mishaps and pitfalls—presents a cautionary tale about the risk of overambitious submarine projects. Amid a climate of mistrust and tensions surrounding regional disputes, especially in the South China Sea, the introduction of submarines would add uncertainty on regional commitments to a peaceful resolution.

While submarines could add deterrence to individual countries, collectively they could increase the risk of accidents at best, and inadvertent conflicts at worst. This makes it necessary for Indonesia to advocate for greater naval cooperation at bilateral and multilateral levels in order to help mitigate mistrust between submarine-operating countries. Bilaterally, Indonesia maintains regular exercises and patrols with eight countries, while it has increased participation from three to eleven major multilateral exercises since the 1990s.

In the subsurface realm, however, more needs to be done. Indonesia could include more submarine participation in exercises with partner navies. Not only would this improve Indonesia’s own submarine proficiency, but it could also develop interoperability in times of distress, such as a submarine accident, and familiarise Indonesian submariners with others’ doctrines and experiences. Taken together, these efforts are necessary to ensure that submarines remain a potent and reliable war machine.

_*Ristian Atriandi Supriyanto is Indonesian Presidential PhD Scholar with the Strategic and Defence Studies Centre at the Australian National University. He was previously an Associate Research Fellow with the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies (RSIS), Nanyang Technological University, Singapore.

‘Strategic Funnels’: Deciphering Indonesia’s Submarine Ambitions – Analysis | Eurasia Review_









_*EC-725 PTDI - Hottest Gossip of this week.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MarveL said:


> EC-725 PTDI - Hottest Gossip of this week.



i see what you did there, PT.DI...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*S. Korean aircraft maker inks partnership deal with Indonesian firm*

2015/12/04 15:56

JAKARTA, Dec. 4 (Yonhap) -- South Korea's aircraft manufacturer Korea Aerospace Industries Ltd. (KAI) signed a strategic cooperation agreement with an Indonesian aerospace company on Friday as part of efforts to expand its business in Indonesia's defense industry.

The strategic partnership signed with state-run aerospace company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) calls for the two aerospace manufacturers to forge tighter collaboration in the fields of munitions for the defense and private sectors as well as unmanned aerial vehicles, according to KAI officials.

The heads of the companies signed the agreement in Indonesia's defense ministry in Jakarta earlier in the day.

Through collaboration in aircraft development and production, they will jointly seek entry into a new market, according to the agreement. The companies will also hold two sessions of a joint committee meeting every year, the officials said.

The two companies are the contract manufacturers of South Korea's 18 trillion won (US$15.5 billion) fighter jet development project, which the country will officially kick off in partnership with the Indonesian government.

Indonesia will bankroll 20 percent of the development of the Korean Fighter Experimental (KF-X) project in order to gain access to the new combat jets.

With the latest agreement, KAI will be able to make inroads into the depot maintenance market for the Indonesian air force as well as other aerospace sectors in the country, the South Korean firm said.

"The strategic partnership of the two countries will guarantee the success of KF-X and entry into a new market," KAI President Ha Sung-yong said. "It will be a win-win deal for the two countries' aerospace industries to become a new growth engine for the countries' economic growth."


Source: http://english.yonhapnews.co.kr/news...005800315.html







Indonesian Navy KRI Spica visit Kochi today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PPRC TNI 2015, Documentation Video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian police probe Australia cash transfers worth S$710k linked to terrorists | TODAYonline

*Indonesian police probe Australia cash transfers worth S$710k linked to terrorists*

Published: 11:25 AM, December 2, 2015
Updated: 11:36 AM, December 2, 2015
JAKARTA — The National Police have launched an investigation into allegedly terrorism-linked money transfers worth Rp 7 billion (S$710,368) from Australia to Indonesia, possibly to pay for Indonesians to join the Islamic State movement in Syria.

Gen Badrodin Haiti, the chief of National Police, said the information came from the country’s anti-money laundering agency, the Financial Transactions Report and Analysis Centre (PPATK).


“It will take time to determine who was behind this,” Badrodin said yesterday (Dec 1).

The PPATK has been working together with its counterpart Down Under, the Australian Transaction Reports and Analysis Center (Austrac).

According to the deputy head of the PPATK, Santoso, the Rp 7 billion came from an Australian national living there.

Hundreds of Indonesians are believed to have joined IS and other radical groups in Iraq and Syria in recent years.

An IS financier was jailed by a Jakarta court last month. JAKARTA GLOBE

=============================================


Friday, 04 December, 2015 | 16:32 WIB
*Jokowi Wants L-Band Satellite Slot Secured*

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo asked his staff about the state's financial ability to secure the L-Band satellite slot used for mobile communications.
During the opening of a closed cabinet meeting, the President asked the Defense Ministry and the Ministry of Communication and Information Technology to give him the details of how much it would cost for the government to get the slot.

"I want more details about the budget, cost and what have been decided so we can follow-up on this," the president said here on Friday, December 4.

Jokowi said that L-Band satellite possesses great benefits, that's why, the government wants to procure it. One of said benefits would be to help develop communications in remote areas and outer islands.

The satellite can also be used to enhance marine communication systems and vessel monitoring systems.

Indonesia has an L-Band satellite that orbits in the mentioned slot, however, a fuel leak had caused the satellite to orbit outside its provided slot.

The government has decided to secure the slot—so that no other countries would take it—by confirming Indonesia's present in that slot.

The government plans to have the satellite used by the Maritime Security Agency (Bakamla) and the National Disaster Management Agency (BNPB), so that they can monitor natural disasters, sea and forest explorations, and have a general view and coverage of the Southeast and East Asian regions.

Rudiantara, Minister of Communication and Information Technology, said that Indonesia actually has several satellite slots for them to orbit on, but there is only one slot for an L-Band satellite, which is specifically used for mobile communications.
Jokowi Wants L-Band Satellite Slot Secured | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Terrorist raid, Densus88 - Kebumen, 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

pr1v4t33r said:


> Terrorist raid, Densus88 - Kebumen, 2012
> View attachment 276847



two people at the roof, maybe you miss it. 


FRIDAY, 04 DECEMBER, 2015 | 17:36 WIB
*Luhut: The President Chooses PT. Dirgantara Indonesia Chooper*





_Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal, and Security Affairs Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan inspects the EC 275 Cougar in a hangar at PT Dirgantara Indonesia. TEMPO/Prima Mulia._
*
TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister Luhut Binsar Panjaitan confirmed that President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo had decided to use local-made helicopter.

"The president has decided to use domestic products," Luhut said on the sidelines of his visit to PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) in Bandung on Friday, December 4, 2015.

According to Luhut, the EC275 Cougar helicopter, produced by PTDI, in collaboration with French-based aircraft producer Airbus, is qualified to be used as presidential and VVIP helicopter.

"The Combat SAR [helicopter] has been ready to be used as a presidential aircraft. It just needs several modifications," Luhut added.

Earlier on Friday morning, Luhut visited PTDI to observe aircraft and helicopter production. Luhut was taken to several production facilities and aircraft hangars. Luhut also inspected the EC275 hangar. Luhut then promised provide a report directly to president Jokowi.

"I'll submit the report to the president. PT DI is actually still running," Luhut said.

Luhut: The President Chooses PT. Dirgantara Indonesia Chooper | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Kopaska
@sindo





Kemandirian diawali dengan hal yg sangat kecil. Salut!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Locally built Autonomous Underwater Vehicle named _'Hiu Merah'_ (Red Shark) being tested at Indah Kiat, Cilegon





_- Kapal Selam Tanpa Awak Diuji_
_- Robo Marine Indonesia Underwater Remotely Operated Vehicles - ROV_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Many Indonesian high tech companies are in Bandung, the place where ITB (Bandung Institute of Technology) and many big high tech state owned enterprises and Government research agencies located.

Some promising Indonesian high tech private owned companies founders are actually from former employee of PT Dirgantara/ LEN/ ITB lecturer etc



Trickle down effect or positive externality of our existing strategic state owned companies and agencies isnt it....?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Phaskas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Caracal of Indonesian Air Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Phaskas





Den Bravo 90







madokafc said:


> Caracal of Indonesian Air Forces
> 
> 
> View attachment 276931
> 
> View attachment 276932
> 
> View attachment 276933


And this is EC725 Cougar VVIP To be deliver in next 2 months. Keknya TNI AU bakal panen helikopter nih, Caracal, Superpuma dan Cougar. Sugih!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

Seru juga kalau sekali2 bisa nemenin hunting yah....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to umbiumbian during visit to PT PINDAD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Industry
*KAI signs further Indonesian co-operation agreement*
*Andrew MacDonald, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
03 December 2015

Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) has continued its engagement with Indonesia in the development of the Korean Fighter Experimental (KFX) aircraft after signing a co-operation agreement with Indonesian state-owned company PT Dirgantara.

The deal was signed on 4 December in Jakarta by KAI CEO Ha Sung-yong and Budi Santoso, president of PT Dirgantara. Its aim is to establish the framework of closer ties between the two companies necessary to allow joint development and production of the KFX, as well as to promote collaboration in associated capabilities, such as unmanned platforms and commercial aerospace.

This follows a recent agreement between KAI and the Indonesian government on 22 November detailing investment and workshare arrangements in the KFX programme.


KAI signs further Indonesian co-operation agreement | IHS Jane's 360

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Actually KFX will be operated like Apache Guardian that will fly along the UAV/UCAV

I wonder this UAV/UCAV accompanying KFX/IFX will be stealth as well and will be design by both companies (KAI and PT DI)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Industry
> *KAI signs further Indonesian co-operation agreement*
> *Andrew MacDonald, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
> 03 December 2015
> 
> Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) has continued its engagement with Indonesia in the development of the Korean Fighter Experimental (KFX) aircraft after signing a co-operation agreement with Indonesian state-owned company PT Dirgantara.
> 
> The deal was signed on 4 December in Jakarta by KAI CEO Ha Sung-yong and Budi Santoso, president of PT Dirgantara. Its aim is to establish the framework of closer ties between the two companies necessary to allow joint development and production of the KFX, as well as to promote collaboration in associated capabilities, such as unmanned platforms and commercial aerospace.
> 
> This follows a recent agreement between KAI and the Indonesian government on 22 November detailing investment and workshare arrangements in the KFX programme.
> 
> 
> KAI signs further Indonesian co-operation agreement | IHS Jane's 360
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Actually KFX will be operated like Apache Guardian that will fly along the UAV/UCAV*
> 
> I wonder this UAV/UCAV accompanying KFX/IFX will be stealth as well and will be design by both companies (KAI and PT DI)




Hell no

KFX will be operated just like what a fighter is be operated, yes they can/or may develop sharing data abilities, but flying along with UAV will negate much of Fighter capability.

And AH-64E is not fly along with UAV but they had a capability to sharing real times data to ensure the awareness of combat situations.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

It is really a very good idea for KIA and PT DI to collaborate on civil aircraft, maybe N 219, N 245 and R 80 will be collaborated with South Korea as well, like using South Korea radars for planes offered there, and other cooperation possibilities as well. Thus will help those planes to penetrate South Korea market, win win situation, and South Korea has already operated CN 235 for their coast guard for quite long time.

Getting South Korea as a customer of that new civilian planes will help the marketing effort of that programs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

CN 235 Presidential Airways South Korea


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia’s Submarines Procurement Plan: Spearheading Jakarta’s Maritime Ambition? – Analysis

_Indonesia plans to acquire more submarines to boost its defence capability. Before doing so, it needs to revamp its current strategic policy guidelines as well as enhance naval operational support._






readmore: _Indonesia’s Submarines Procurement Plan: Spearheading Jakarta’s Maritime Ambition? – Analysis | Eurasia Review_


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia’s Submarines Procurement Plan: Spearheading Jakarta’s Maritime Ambition? – Analysis
> 
> _Indonesia plans to acquire more submarines to boost its defence capability. Before doing so, it needs to revamp its current strategic policy guidelines as well as enhance naval operational support._
> 
> View attachment 277107
> 
> 
> readmore: _Indonesia’s Submarines Procurement Plan: Spearheading Jakarta’s Maritime Ambition? – Analysis | Eurasia Review_




Bukannya dah lama ya Indonesia membangun support base-nya duluan baru membeli lagi kapal selamnya. Pembangunan pusat studi ilmu kemaritiman, pembangunan simulator, kerjasama dgn Singapore soal kapal Rescue, pembangunan pen base untuk KS, kerjasama pelatihan awak kapal selam dengan US.....pengalaman mengoperasikan kapal selam sangat berperan soal kemampuan Indonesia untuk menambah jumlah armadanya.

authornya ngawur dan ngelantur.......ngomong gak pake fakta dilapangan.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Den Matan tactical unit of the Indonesian PSF (Presidential Security Forces) taking position at Istiqlal Mosque Jakarta to provide security during friday prayer attanded by the president.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Bukannya dah lama ya Indonesia membangun support base-nya duluan baru membeli lagi kapal selamnya. Pembangunan pusat studi ilmu kemaritiman, pembangunan simulator, kerjasama dgn Singapore soal kapal Rescue, pembangunan pen base untuk KS, kerjasama pelatihan awak kapal selam dengan US.....pengalaman mengoperasikan kapal selam sangat berperan soal kemampuan Indonesia untuk menambah jumlah armadanya. authornya ngawur dan ngelantur.......ngomong gak pake fakta dilapangan.



Indeed. The author only give general overview for Indonesia's submarine fleet ambition in the near future to support GMF. Maybe this review is intended for poeple that doesn't already aware with current military build up.




Indos said:


> It is really a very good idea for KIA and PT DI to collaborate on civil aircraft, maybe N 219, N 245 and R 80 will be collaborated with South Korea as well, like using South Korea radars for planes offered there, and other cooperation possibilities as well. Thus will help those planes to penetrate South Korea market, win win situation, and South Korea has already operated CN 235 for their coast guard for quite long time. Getting South Korea as a customer of that new civilian planes will help the marketing effort of that programs.



The most prospective partner is Thailand. Thailand Aviation Industry (TAI) are already marketing PT.DI plane there.



Indonesia to master military technology in decade
"We are a big country and will increasingly become bigger in the future. We have been able to assemble (military equipment). In future, we are not going to assemble but produce military equipment, such as aircraft and submarines," stated Ryamizard.

readmore: _Indonesia to master military technology in decade - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Please, Be nice!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Itu Herki A dan B udah ikut berapa palagan? mulai dari persiapan operasi perebutan Irian Jaya, Konfrontasi, Operasi pembajakan Don Muang, Seroja, Operasi pembebasan Woyla, DOM 1 Aceh, DOM 2 Aceh, Operasi Darurat Militer 2003 Aceh......

Kalau itu orang udah minta pensiun itu dari kemaren-maren. Luhut Binsar Panjaitan dari dia masih jadi taruna Akmil tahun 72 sampai dia jadi Menko Polhukam....


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Operation Toy Drop 3 Dec 2015
----------------------------------
Paratroopers from US, Canada, Netherland, Indonesia, Germany, Columbia and Latvia participated in Operation Toy Drop, at Pope Field, North Carolina, USA. A charity event that allows paratroopers who donate a toy to the needy a chance to earn foreign jump wings from allied jumpmasters. Toy Drop is the world’s largest combined airborne operation and allows Soldiers the opportunity to help a less fortunate child in the Sandhill region to receive toys for the holidays.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

madokafc said:


> Itu Herki A dan B udah ikut berapa palagan? mulai dari persiapan operasi perebutan Irian Jaya, Konfrontasi, Operasi pembajakan Don Muang, Seroja, Operasi pembebasan Woyla, DOM 1 Aceh, DOM 2 Aceh, Operasi Darurat Militer 2003 Aceh......
> 
> Kalau itu orang udah minta pensiun itu dari kemaren-maren. Luhut Binsar Panjaitan dari dia masih jadi taruna Akmil tahun 72 sampai dia jadi Menko Polhukam....


mmm, anu tan 

"Itu pesawatnya dari 1978, waktu saya masih pangkat kapten. Masa mau dipakai terus. Nanti kalau ada apa-apa kalian yang ribut," imbuh Luhut.

Old but not obsolete!

These 1980s built F-16 fighting falcon still serves today as indonesia's frontline air defense. Such an awesome machine.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Army 500th Raider Infantry Bn. (500/R)
photo by : royan_alva_assyahdan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barmaley

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia’s Submarines Procurement Plan: Spearheading Jakarta’s Maritime Ambition? – Analysis
> 
> _Indonesia plans to acquire more submarines to boost its defence capability. Before doing so, it needs to revamp its current strategic policy guidelines as well as enhance naval operational support._
> 
> View attachment 277107
> 
> 
> readmore: _Indonesia’s Submarines Procurement Plan: Spearheading Jakarta’s Maritime Ambition? – Analysis | Eurasia Review_


_
He claimed that President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) supports his plan to procure brand new submarines, rather than second-hand ones. The Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) *initially ordered* six submarines (three Chang Bogo-class from South Korea and three Kilo-class from Russia)._

Does it means contract already signed?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Itu Herki A dan B udah ikut berapa palagan? mulai dari persiapan operasi perebutan Irian Jaya, Konfrontasi, Operasi pembajakan Don Muang, Seroja, Operasi pembebasan Woyla, DOM 1 Aceh, DOM 2 Aceh, Operasi Darurat Militer 2003 Aceh......
> 
> Kalau itu orang udah minta pensiun itu dari kemaren-maren. Luhut Binsar Panjaitan dari dia masih jadi taruna Akmil tahun 72 sampai dia jadi Menko Polhukam....


----------



## aliaselin

Indonesia has approved 89 billion Won for KF-X project, since Indonesia takes up 20% of the cost, so the total development fee is 400 million dollars. My question is this money spent on restudy or the first prototype?


----------



## Nike

aliaselin said:


> Indonesia has approved 89 billion Won for KF-X project, since Indonesia takes up 20% of the cost, so the total development fee is 400 million dollars. My question is this money spent on restudy or the first prototype?



the total development cost until we get the series of prototype is around 6,4 to 8 billion US dollar, Indonesia shares is around 1,6 to 2 billion US dollar. We will get the patent license for some parts and technology, one of the prototype aircraft, assembly line production and share benefit for export

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Pit Photography

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Qadri photography...








Cakep ya, Tambah lagi donk pak sukhoinya. kalo bisa dipisahin. 1 skadron doubleseat dan 1 skadron singleseat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

Barmaley said:


> _He claimed that President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) supports his plan to procure brand new submarines, rather than second-hand ones. The Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) *initially ordered* six submarines (three Chang Bogo-class from South Korea and three Kilo-class from Russia)._
> 
> Does it means contract already signed?



By seeing the fact that we will build Chang Bogo Class submarine in here, it means we will not stop order the submarine. We have already built the submarine dock infrastructure at PT PAL. But of course there will be huge possibility to acquire Russian sub as well since it is in a very different class and role.

By the way, during Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono administration there is a plan to have all 12 submarine which is required in our defense plan with all of them to be Chang Bogo Class- Third Chang Bogo sub until 12 will be made locally-.



aliaselin said:


> Indonesia has approved 89 billion Won for KF-X project, since Indonesia takes up 20% of the cost, so the total development fee is 400 million dollars. My question is this money spent on restudy or the first prototype?



The total amount of the project shared by Indonesian is around 1.6-2 billion USD (20 % of total project cost). The project cost will include building prototypes as well, there will be 6 prototypes in which 1 of them will be built in PT Dirgantara)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

VVIP Aircraft...These are old boeing series.
@ori photografer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

CN-235 MPA Phinoccio.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Qadri photography...
> View attachment 277551
> View attachment 277552
> 
> 
> Cakep ya, Tambah lagi donk pak sukhoinya. kalo bisa dipisahin. 1 skadron doubleseat dan 1 skadron singleseat


Good news buat skadron 11, TS2701, 2702, 3001 dan 3002 dah bisa operasional lagi krn mesin yg dipesan sejak 2009 akhirnya dateng juga


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Good news buat skadron 11, TS2701, 2702, 3001 dan 3002 dah bisa operasional lagi krn mesin yg dipesan sejak 2009 akhirnya dateng juga


Baru tau ane, Fotonya donkz om ane minta 

Nih ane screenshoot. Coba perhatikan tweet si jurnalis ini, perhatikan tgl postingnya.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Acceptance test for the 2nd batch delivery of Nexter Caesar 155mm SPH for the Indonesian Army.
----------------------------------------------
The Indonesian Army has received 37 unit of this self-propelled artillery. Two battalion in total (18 units per battalion) to be operated by the 9th Field Artillery Bn (Yon Armed-9) and the 12th Field Artillery Bn. (Yon Armed-12) plus 1 unit for the Army Field Artillery Training Center (Pusdik Armed)




























anas_nurhafidz said:


> Baru tau ane, Fotonya donkz om ane minta
> 
> Nih ane screenshoot. Coba perhatikan tweet si jurnalis ini, perhatikan tgl postingnya.
> 
> View attachment 277789


Ane jg gk ada fotonya bro hehehehe denger2 sih ada 1 Su-27 yg strukturnya dah parah dan sempat dipake utk kanibal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Page nya udah satu juta seratus ribu aja nih, padahal baru kemaren nyampe 1 juta. Efek ke publik Indonesia ( dan mancanegara) kayaknya bisa gede juga nih dari kontribusi kita di sini.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

PT DI Working on CN-235 Surveillance for TNI AU. Congratz!
TNI AU memesan satu unit buat mengisi Skadron 5 Intai Makassar.
@noviarli

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indos said:


> Page nya udah satu juta seratus ribu aja nih, padahal baru kemaren nyampe 1 juta. Efek ke publik Indonesia ( dan mancanegara) kayaknya bisa gede juga nih dari kontribusi kita di sini.


Cara melihat hits ato viewer ini page dimana om?

Gak heran ane, skrg di FB ajah buanyak bgt yg repost foto2 dari sini hihihihi. Keep update dah buat semua.

Kadang saling repost, dari formil kesini lalu ke fb ato dari fb lalu kesini dan ke formil ato dari sini buat formil ato fb. 

Buat update foto2 dari instagram ane masih kalah sama om @pr1v4t33r dan @Jakartans@PkDef hihihi kadang udah ane save di hape buat dipost eh keduluan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Cara melihat hits ato viewer ini page dimana om?
> 
> Gak heran ane, skrg di FB ajah buanyak bgt yg repost foto2 dari sini hihihihi. Keep update dah buat semua.
> 
> Kadang saling repost, dari formil kesini lalu ke fb ato dari fb lalu kesini dan ke formil ato dari sini buat formil ato fb.
> 
> Buat update foto2 dari instagram ane masih kalah sama om @pr1v4t33r dan @Jakartans@PkDef hihihi kadang udah ane save di hape buat dipost eh keduluan.


Gpp bro, kan bisa di posting di forum lain. Kl gw banyakan Gegana / Polisi sih

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Cara melihat hits ato viewer ini page dimana om?
> 
> Gak heran ane, skrg di FB ajah buanyak bgt yg repost foto2 dari sini hihihihi. Keep update dah buat semua.
> 
> Kadang saling repost, dari formil kesini lalu ke fb ato dari fb lalu kesini dan ke formil ato dari sini buat formil ato fb.
> 
> Buat update foto2 dari instagram ane masih kalah sama om @pr1v4t33r dan @Jakartans@PkDef hihihi kadang udah ane save di hape buat dipost eh keduluan.




Tampilan jumlah viewer nya kan ada utk yg format komputer di page Far East-nya (paling kanan).........

Utk melihat lokasi viewer harus jadi admin dulu kayaknya, atau Moderator mungkin bisa.

PDF sudah yang paling populer di dunia, ini sudah jelas kalau utk kategori web forum militer dan geopolitics. Efeknya utk publik Indonesia bisa saja sudah lumayan besar. Kemungkinan masuk dari searching "Indonesian stealth fighter" (nomor 2 setelah wiki di google, page pertama) atau Indonesian Aerospace ( page 3 google).

PDF utk publik Pakistan sudah established kalo ngeliat page FB-nya yg nyampe 5 juta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

credit Nyoman Pratama, KRI MKS 590

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

First Prototype of KFX will be Produce by 2019




KFX fighter (photo. image : Namu)

*S. Korea, RI aerospace firms sign KFX cooperation deal* 

South Korea and Indonesia are set to elevate their strategic partnership by signing a strategic cooperation agreement on the joint development and production of KFX/IFX jet fighters.

The agreement was signed on Friday by Korea Aerospace Industries Ltd. president and CEO Ha Sung-yong and his counterpart PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) president director Budi Santoso.

Witnessed by Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and South Korean Ambassador to Jakarta Cho Tai-young at the Defense Ministry, the agreement represents the second phase of the KFX/IFX program, the Engineering and Manufacturing Development (EMD) phase.

Ryamizard said that aircraft technology was not a simple process but was something that needed support and commitment from all parties including the sharing of expertise, knowledge and technology.





“The agreement is a strategic early step for bot defense industries, especially PT DI, to develop production and technology capabilities, especially jet fighters,” he said, expecting the jet fighter to become Indonesia’s leading product.

Ryamizard revealed that the agreement would lead to production, maintenance or sustenance, modification and upgrade of the jet fighter.

Meanwhile, Cho said South Korea wanted to demonstrate that both countries were strategic partners.

He said the there were more than 2,000 Korean companies operating in Indonesia and that defense cooperation was also significant.

“We have bought from and sold to Indonesia a number of weapon systems,” he said. 




“We want to upgrade the relations into a collaboration, such as KFX/IFX.”

South Korea has sold a squadron of T/A-50 advanced jet trainers and three submarines to Indonesia while buying transport and maritime patrol CN-235 aircraft from Indonesia. 

*KFX Technology
*
“Jet fighter cooperation is not easy because it needs sophisticated technology,” Cho said. “South Korea is the right partner, one which can contribute to not only a jet fighter program, but also submarines.”

After the signing ceremony, Ha said that the program would use original South Korean technologies and would not affected by the US refusal to provide his country with four critical technologies, namely active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar, infrared search and track system (IRST), electronic optics targeting pod and radio frequency jammer.




Budi said the US’ refusal would not hinder the US$7.8-billion joint program as there were other suppliers of such technologies.

He said that the first prototype would be produced by 2019 and that the fifth prototype would be produced at PT DI’s facility in Bandung.

“The jet fighter is expected to be operational in 2024 or 2025,” he said.

“PT DI will send a contingent of some 200 engineers to South Korea for the production preparation stage.”

*Three Minor Differences between KFX and IFX
*
He added that there would be minor differences between the KFX and IFX.

“The IFX will have a greater range as required by the Indonesian Air Force ,” he said.

“For air refueling, the IFX will use a probe system while the KFX will use a boom system.

“The third difference will be the data link. South Korea will use the US-made Link 16 and probably develop their own while we will also develop our own.” 

Budi said Indonesia needed its own data link to allow communications with the Russian-made Sukhoi Su-27/30 Flankers heavy jet fighters.

(The Jakarta Post)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KCR 60, Made by PT PAL... Beauty, fast and nimble.
@ori photographer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> KCR 60, Made by PT PAL... Beauty, fast and nimble.
> @ori photographer
> View attachment 277852
> View attachment 277853



it can be upgraded much more further, if they had money i am very much like to propose this kind of system



Saab Ceros 2000 with 9LV FCS (Saab)

Consilium Selesmar maritime radar
TRS-3D/16-ES multimode acquisition 3D radar (EADS)
ANCS 2000 Combat Management System (EADS)
MSSR 2000 I IFF (EADS)
EOMS ( Sagem)
Simrad Subsea Toadfish sonar
1XBofors 57mm Mk.III
2Xotomelara Hitfact 12.7 mm pointdefense system
4XRBS mk.III AShM
8XMistral launcher in two tetral system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

1st Infantry Brigade, Indonesian Marine Corps doing tactical exercise field in Southern Malang area, East Java





3rd Infantry Brigade, Indonesian Marine Corps doing field exercise in Lampung, Sunda Strait





Visit of Indonesian Marine Corps Commander to the Marine Field exercises in Damar Island, Seribu Islands Administrative Area, Jakarta Capital Area.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

Satpom Unit Halim AFB
















_@JP_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Carat 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Navy sailor onboard KRI Teluk Hading 538 conducting RAS (Replenishment at Sea) with KRI Cut Nyak Dien 375
-----------------------------------------------
This replenishment between ships is called RAS (Replenishment at Sea) by NATO standard while US Navy use the term UNREP (Underway replenishment) is a method of transferring fuel, munitions, and stores from one ship to another while under way.

photo credit : wahyu_53

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Carat 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Crowded...Hawk mk, F16 and F5 tiger in one hangar.
@ori photographer





Hut Armada RI ke 70...With Kri Dewaruci in Background.
@ori photographer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Armed Forces right now had using Communication Satellite System, 






Siskomsat TNI AL ini dapat berdiri karena berbasis bantuan Satelit Komunikasi BRISAT yang telah mengorbit pada bulan Oktober 2015 lalu.

Starting from this year with using Backbone KU-Band had been installed at Multi Role Light Frigate KRI Usman Harun-359 and korvet KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda-367.

RMOLJABAR - TNI Resmi Gunakan Sistem Komunikasi Satelit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Crowded...Hawk mk, F16 and F5 tiger in one hangar.
> @ori photographer
> View attachment 277919
> 
> View attachment 277921


Paling ujung sebelah kanan itu F-16 dah pensiun juga?
cc @madokafc @Indos @pr1v4t33r


----------



## Indos

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Paling ujung sebelah kanan itu F-16 dah pensiun juga?
> cc @madokafc @Indos @pr1v4t33r



Disimpen aja kali......

Itu hanggar bukan buat nyimpen yg sudah dipensiunkan, F 16 nya juga ada beberapa, ada Hawk disana bukan berarti yg lainnya bernasib sama kan.....



madokafc said:


> Indonesian Armed Forces right now had using Communication Satellite System,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siskomsat TNI AL ini dapat berdiri karena berbasis bantuan Satelit Komunikasi BRISAT yang telah mengorbit pada bulan Oktober 2015 lalu.
> 
> Starting from this year with using Backbone KU-Band had been installed at Multi Role Light Frigate KRI Usman Harun-359 and korvet KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda-367.
> 
> RMOLJABAR - TNI Resmi Gunakan Sistem Komunikasi Satelit



The satellite is own by Indonesian state owned enterprise which is BRI (bank) so it is still quite secure I believe

Despite that, we still need to fund LAPAN satellite development, especially LAPAN A-5. The funding can use our military budget as well. Making our own military communication and reconnaissance satellite should be part of our defense program.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indos said:


> Disimpen aja kali......
> 
> Itu hanggar bukan buat nyimpen yg sudah dipensiunkan, F 16 nya juga ada beberapa, ada Hawk disana bukan berarti yg lainnya bernasib sama kan.....


Soalnya F-5 disitu kan pensiun, Hawk disitu juga yg MK-53 semua bro ex-trainer yg sudah pensiun (bukan hawk 100/.200) kliatannya F-16 ada 3 biji tuh jangan2 yg dulu di kanibal dan masih nunggu mesin / spare part pengganti.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Soalnya F-5 disitu kan pensiun, Hawk disitu juga yg MK-53 semua bro ex-trainer yg sudah pensiun (bukan hawk 100/.200) kliatannya F-16 ada 3 biji tuh jangan2 yg dulu di kanibal dan masih nunggu mesin / spare part pengganti.



Komcad (Komponen Cacad) 






Yonif Para Raider 328






KH-179

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## radialv

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Soalnya F-5 disitu kan pensiun, Hawk disitu juga yg MK-53 semua bro ex-trainer yg sudah pensiun (bukan hawk 100/.200) kliatannya F-16 ada 3 biji tuh jangan2 yg dulu di kanibal dan masih nunggu mesin / spare part pengganti.



foto tahun brp itu? kalo waktunya masih periode embargo dulu kemungkinan itu f16 yg sdg grounded, ttp setelah embargo dicabut seluruh Blok 15 OCU sd aktif operasional lagi...imhoo


----------



## Nike

Indonesian made, anti helicopter mines. Been developed since 1993 by Navy Research and Development agency.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Paling ujung sebelah kanan itu F-16 dah pensiun juga?
> cc @madokafc @Indos @pr1v4t33r





Indos said:


> Disimpen aja kali......
> 
> Itu hanggar bukan buat nyimpen yg sudah dipensiunkan, F 16 nya juga ada beberapa, ada Hawk disana bukan berarti yg lainnya bernasib sama kan.....
> 
> 
> 
> The satellite is own by Indonesian state owned enterprise which is BRI (bank) so it is still quite secure I believe
> 
> Despite that, we still need to fund LAPAN satellite development, especially LAPAN A-5. The funding can use our military budget as well. Making our own military communication and reconnaissance satellite should be part of our defense program.





Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Soalnya F-5 disitu kan pensiun, Hawk disitu juga yg MK-53 semua bro ex-trainer yg sudah pensiun (bukan hawk 100/.200) kliatannya F-16 ada 3 biji tuh jangan2 yg dulu di kanibal dan masih nunggu mesin / spare part pengganti.





radialv said:


> foto tahun brp itu? kalo waktunya masih periode embargo dulu kemungkinan itu f16 yg sdg grounded, ttp setelah embargo dicabut seluruh Blok 15 OCU sd aktif operasional lagi...imhoo


Foto baru itu, ane baru ambil dari instagram kru Skatek iswahyudi.

ada beberapa kemungkinan, hanya diparkir di hangar krn utk disimpen ato krn sdg maintaining ato lagi masang drugchute buat versi hibah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Navy commemorates Indonesian Fleet Day*
Senin, 7 Desember 2015 21:19 WIB | 294 Views

Manado, N Sulawesi (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Navy commemorated the National Fleet Day by holding a parade of Lambung Mangkurat 374 Indonesian Ship in Manado VIII Naval Base, on Monday.

The ship fired a blank shot in the air, signaling the start of the parade. Thousands of people who had gathered near the port were left stunned by Lambung Mangkurats action.

The Commander of Manado VIII Naval Base, First Admiral Simorangkir, delivered the speech of the Navy Chief of Staff Ade Supandi, in which he said the annual commemoration of the National Fleet Day held a deep meaning for the maritime sector.

"We have a significant purpose behind the Fleet Day, which is to evaluate and introspect about the entire Indonesian naval fleet since we enjoy the trust of the country and will always work as per the national mandate," Simorangkir said.

The ceremony was attended by several soldiers of the Navy, Army, and Air Force Corps, as well as police officers and civilians.

The North Sulawesi Governor, Soni Sumarsono, also attended the ceremony along with the Regional Police Chief, Brigadier General Wilmar Marpaung.(*)

Indonesian Navy commemorates Indonesian Fleet Day - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

Final acceptance test of the Indonesian Army 2nd batch Caesar 155mm SPH.











Credit to Eko Soetanto.

Live firing test of the Indonesian Army 2nd batch Caesar 155mm SPH.






Credit to Eko Soetanto.

It will be nice if we can equip at least two full artillery brigades with this beast. One brigade for every Kostrad Infantry Division

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Defender ROV, from Indonesian Army Counter Explosive Unit










this mini ground Unmanned Vehicle been made by Allen Vanguard Company







*Spesifikasi Defender ROV*
– Manufaktur: Allen Vanguard
– Panjang: 152 cm
– Tinggi: 115 cm
– Berat kosong: 275 kg
– Bahan sasis: titanium
– Penggerak: 6×6
– Integrasi sensor: ethernet
– Power: 2x 3Ah 12v DC Apollo batteries quick change
– Ground clearance: 10 cm
– Kecepatan maks: 3,25 km per jam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarveL

_




Stay Allert _





_Routine Patrol - Airforce





The Blue Barrets (Unifil troops)





K9 Unit - Airforce

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Yel-yel 
@kuadi




Tampilan baru markas dan kantor Brigif 1 marinir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

credit to kosasih dan bpkgwgayus





Bofors 40/L70


----------



## MarveL

Markets | Mon Dec 7, 2015 6:07pm EST
*Lockheed wins $318 million contract for Hellfire missiles*
WASHINGTON






was awarded a contract for more than $318 million to sell Hellfire II missiles to the U.S. Army, Air Force and a number of countries, the Pentagon said on Monday. Part of the contrac" data-share-img="" data-share="twitter,facebook,linkedin,reddit,google,mailArticle" data-share-id="USKBN0TQ2TZ20151207" style="margin-bottom: 18px;">

Lockheed Martin Corp (LMT.N) was awarded a contract for more than $318 million to sell Hellfire II missiles to the U.S. Army, Air Force and a number of countries, the Pentagon said on Monday.

Part of the contract would be through foreign military sales to South Korea, Egypt, Pakistan, Iraq, India, Saudi Arabia, Tunisia and *Indonesia*, the Department of Defense said in its daily digest of major contract awards.

The fight against Islamic State militants and other armed conflicts around the globe has fueled demand for U.S. missile defense equipment, helicopters and munitions.

Lockheed wins $318 million contract for Hellfire missiles| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

_*Super Tucano No.21 Squadron*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## radialv

MarveL said:


> _*Super Tucano No.6 Squadron*_


6th Sqd? Super Tucano actualy in 21st Sqd Abd Saleh Airbase Malang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to antifamous

propeller of Indonesian Sigma Class frigate had been fixed to their intended place

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## radialv

madokafc said:


> credit to antifamous
> 
> propeller of Indonesian Sigma Class frigate had been fixed to their intended place
> 
> View attachment 278066


nice... anyone have full picture of our PKR Sigma after main gun instalation?


----------



## Nike

Markets | Mon Dec 7, 2015 6:07pm EST

*Lockheed wins $318 million contract for Hellfire missiles*

WASHINGTON

Lockheed Martin Corp (LMT.N) was awarded a contract for more than $318 million to sell Hellfire II missiles to the U.S. Army, Air Force and a number of countries, the Pentagon said on Monday.

Part of the contract would be through foreign military sales to South Korea, Egypt, Pakistan, Iraq, India, Saudi Arabia, Tunisia and *Indonesia*, the Department of Defense said in its daily digest of major contract awards.

The fight against Islamic State militants and other armed conflicts around the globe has fueled demand for U.S. missile defense equipment, helicopters and munitions.


Source: http://www.reuters.com/article/us-us...ol1iOPdxL4G.97


----------



## Nike

"A Leopard In The Jungle" - Indonesian Army Leopard 2A4.






Credit to Derry Harnanda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

radialv said:


> 6th Sqd? Super Tucano actualy in 21st Sqd Abd Saleh Airbase Malang



my bad. thanks for the correction.

_* "The Old & retired Codot" S58T Twin Pack - Heli SAR pur *_











_*Dynamic Pegasus No.7 Squad.*_





*CSAR Super Puma 6th Squadron.*





_@JP_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NEKONEKO

madokafc said:


> "A Leopard In The Jungle" - Indonesian Army Leopard 2A4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to Derry Harnanda.


where's the amblesiyah now???
this tank totally can survive in indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

jek_sperrow said:


> where's the amblesiyah now???
> this tank totally can survive in indonesia



holly molly those amblesiyah should shut their yap right now, because the big cat is totally in hunt right now






credit to original uploader and the owner of this picture


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Amblesss? Ohh yeaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Korean perspective

ksw@koreatimes.co.kr,

KAI signs strategic partnership with Indonesian firm

Posted : 2015-12-04 17:04
Updated : 2015-12-04 21:24

*KAI signs strategic partnership with Indonesian firm*
By Kang Seung-woo

Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) has reached a strategic cooperation agreement with PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), Indonesia's state-owned aerospace manufacturer, to expand its presence in the Southeast Asian country.

PTDI is a partner in Korea's homegrown KF-X fighter jet program, which is expected to deliver by 2025. PTDI will take part in designing the fighter and in production of components for the 8.5 trillion won ($7.37 billion) program.

The agreement was signed in Jakarta Friday between KAI President and CEO Ha Sung-yong and PTDI President Director Budi Santoso. Korean Ambassador to Indonesia Cho Tai Young and Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu also attended.

The partnership deal calls for cooperation in the sectors of unmanned aircraft as well as the defense and commercial aviation industries.

"The agreement will pave the way for continued bilateral cooperation between the two companies and help them work together in the area of non-defense aviation," an official of KAI, based in Sacheon, South Gyeongsang Province, said.

Under the agreement, the two sides also will form a committee to discuss ways to cooperate and will hold biannual meetings.

The Indonesian company participated in the joint development of the CN-235 transport aircraft with Spain's CASA in the 1980s and* also made commercial airplanes the N-250 and N-2130 in the 1990s.*

"The strategic cooperation agreement will help the two sides work well together on the KF-X program and seek new markets," Ha said.

"The aviation industry will become a symbolic win-win strategy that will boost economic ties between the two countries."


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

N 2130

Only a blue print design and a mock up actually........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Atraksi Terbang Formasi Heli Meriahkan HUT ke-70 Armada TNI AL Tiga helikopter Bolkow BO105 milik Skuadron Udara 400 Wing Udara 1 Puspenerbal melakukan flypast (terbang formasi) saat upacara memperingati HUT Armada ke-70 di atas kota Surabaya, Jawa Timur, 7 Desember 2015. Peringatan ini mengangkat tema 'Armada RI yang Kuat, Hebat dan Profesional Siap Menjaga Kedaulatan NKRI.' [ANTARA/Zabur Karuru]






Helikopter Bolkow BO105 dan helikopter Bell 412EP milik Skuadron Udara 400 Wing Udara 1 Puspenerbal melakukan flypast (terbang formasi) saat upacara memperingati HUT Armada ke-70 di atas Dermaga Ujung Koarmatim, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, 7 Desember 2015. Peringatan ini mengangkat tema 'Armada RI yang Kuat, Hebat dan Profesional Siap Menjaga Kedaulatan NKRI.' [ANTARA/Zabur Karuru]


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*SOE Minister Rini Soemarno Opens Production Facility PT Len Industri (Persero) in Technopark Len Subang*






*Bandung (09/10/15) -* PT Len Industri (Persero) to celebrate the birthday-24 on October 7, 2015 (October 7, 1991 - October 7, 2015). To celebrate the birthday of PT Len hold a celebration was held on October 9, 2015 in Grha PT Len Industri Soekarno Hatta No. 442 Bandung.

The event, themed "Innovation State Building" will be attended by the Minister of State Enterprises Affairs, and Member M.Soemarno Rini VII BPK, Achsanul Qosasi. After the anniversary celebration ceremony, the event continued with a review of the plant, products and production facilities.

On this occasion also the signing of the State Own Enterprises Synergy MoU between PT Len-PT PINDAD. The memorandum of understanding is for cooperation synergies for communication tools for Anoa APC & Komodo Tactical Vehicle by the Director of PT Len Industri and PT Pindad.

Coinciding with the anniversary of the 24th, Len will inaugurate the first assembling facility at Technopark Len Subang. Len Technopark is the latest production facilities of PT Len Industri, which may also be developed as a tourist technology spot to the wider community. For the first stage, Len Technopark will focus on the project in the defense electronics business which is Starstreak missile project.

This year PT Len currently working on the project of making military communications equipment which is Manpack Radio Alkom as many as 700 pieces for the military. The Manpack original design and production is made in the country, namely by Len.

Mentri BUMN Rini Soemarno Resmikan Fasilitas Produksi PT Len Industri (Persero) di Len Technopark Subang | PT Len Industri (Persero)


Sorry the translation is bad due to automatic translator software, I only fix the important information.







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Established since 1965, LEN (National Electronics Institute) and then transformed into a State-Owned Enterprises (SOEs) in 1991.

Since then, Len is no longer an extension of the National Electronics Institute (LEN), but it has become a professional business entity under the name of PT Len Industri. Len is currently under the coordination of the Ministry of State Enterprises with 100% ownership by the Government of the Republic of Indonesia. During this time, Len has developed businesses and products in the field of electronics for industry and infrastructure, and has demonstrated experience in the field:

Broadcasting, for more than 30 years, with hundreds of TV and radio transmitters that have been installed in various regions in Indonesia.
Telecommunications infrastructure network that has stretched both in big cities and remote areas.
Electronics for defense, whether by land, sea, or air.
Railway Signalling systems in various railway lines in Java and Sumatra.
Power Electronics systems for electric trains.
Solar Power Generation that has been installed in various parts of Indonesia.
Company profile PT Len Industri (Persero)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Border patrol and inspection
_Yonif 644/Walet Sakti melakukan patroli di hutan perbatasan Indonesia-Malaysia di Entikong, Sanggau, Kalimantan Barat, Selasa (8/12/2015)._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Military radar coverage





Target coverage 2024

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Another made in Indonesia defense product











Battlefield Management System made by PT Hariff.

HARIFF DAYA TUNGGAL ENGINEERING,PT is one of Indonesian private company which deals with engineering service, system design, manufacturing and turnkey project in telecommunication sector. Starting its business in 1982, Hariff was more involved in HF, VHF and UHF Communication Project.

Today, computer and control technology has been well known and applied to most of Hariff’s products. Continuous Research and Development puts the engineers to be recognized specialists in one or more areas in telecommunication, computer and control.

*Vision*
To become world-class company that focusing in design and manufacturing power system equipment, renewable energy, Information &communication Technology (ICT), also maintenance and operation solution with prioritizes on stakeholder satisfaction.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Border patrol and inspection
> _Yonif 644/Walet Sakti melakukan patroli di hutan perbatasan Indonesia-Malaysia di Entikong, Sanggau, Kalimantan Barat, Selasa (8/12/2015)._


Great photo
Tapi miris liatnya border patrol koq pada gak bawa magazin cadangan? sekalipun cuma keliling parameter doang masak gak ada spare, sekali suppressing fire beberapa detik aja udah abis tuh peluru.



Indos said:


> Another made in Indonesia defense product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield Management System made by PT Hariff.
> 
> HARIFF DAYA TUNGGAL ENGINEERING,PT is one of Indonesian private company which deals with engineering service, system design, manufacturing and turnkey project in telecommunication sector. Starting its business in 1982, Hariff was more involved in HF, VHF and UHF Communication Project.
> 
> Today, computer and control technology has been well known and applied to most of Hariff’s products. Continuous Research and Development puts the engineers to be recognized specialists in one or more areas in telecommunication, computer and control.
> 
> *Vision*
> To become world-class company that focusing in design and manufacturing power system equipment, renewable energy, Information &communication Technology (ICT), also maintenance and operation solution with prioritizes on stakeholder satisfaction.


Keren!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesian paratrooper gets more than just training*

*



*

FORT BRAGG, N.C. - Operation Toy Drop is a multinational airborne operation and collective training exercise. The event was hosted by U.S. Army Civil Affairs & Psychological Operations Command (Airborne) and the Army Reserve.

Indonesia, one of the seven nations that participated in this year’s event, had participated in Operation Toy Drop twice in the past. For 2nd Lt. Dwinanda Noryanzha, assigned to the 330th Para Raider Airborne Battalion of West Java, he and his unit were here for the first time.

“I like it very much here, because we have different weather,” said Noryanzha. “Indonesia is in the rainy season."

During Operation Toy Drop, Noryanzha has had the opportunity to learn about cultures from around the world as he worked alongside several other nations including Canada, Colombia, Germany, Italy, Latvia and the Netherlands.

“We have differences in culture, of course,” he said. “Spending time here, we can study them all.”

In addition to learning about different cultures, Noryanzha liked the airborne operations training he received.

“We enjoy it, it’s great,” said Noryanzha. “We learn these different procedures for jumping from U.S. planes. We don’t have any C-17 jumpmasters, but here our jumpmaster can learn the procedure of how to jump from them.”

Noryanzha also added that he and his unit experienced their very first jump out of a UH-60 Black Hawk helicopter. Because that jump occurred under an Italian jumpmaster, he has received Italian airborne wings. He said that receiving partner nation jump wings was an honor because when he returns to Indonesia wearing them, it will be motivation for other Soldiers in his unit to travel outside of Indonesia, since he was the first one.

Noryanzha understood the honor associated with receiving foreign jump wings and looked forward to Operation Toy Drop, where he pinned U.S. Soldiers with Indonesian jump wings after their descent.

“The very best thing is that I have jumped with other countries,” said Noryanzha about Operation Toy Drop.

Noryanzha said he enjoyed his time in the United States and the overall experience he has had while here.

“It’s really nice, American people are really good people, they are so polite,” said Noryanzha.

“And a very special thing we have never experienced in Indonesia, was that we never jumped and there was a Santa Claus on the ground,” he added with a smile.

Santa came out during the various events associated with Operation Toy Drop as a way to bring some holiday spirit to the paratroopers, community members, and service members from allied nations.

DVIDS - News - Indonesian paratrooper gets more than just training

cant get the newest pic yet, here the 2014 event.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

HariFF _Battlefield Management Systems_
























BMS for infantry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

pr1v4t33r said:


> HariFF _Battlefield Management Systems_
> View attachment 278231
> 
> 
> View attachment 278234
> 
> 
> View attachment 278235
> 
> 
> View attachment 278236
> 
> 
> View attachment 278238
> 
> BMS for infantry
> 
> View attachment 278232


Itu bisa interoperabillity dengan BMS AU, marinir dan AL ga?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Overhoul TS2701 TS2702

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Overhoul TS2701 TS2702
> View attachment 278255


One of them has Crack on the airframe



initial_d said:


> Itu bisa interoperabillity dengan BMS AU, marinir dan AL ga?


BMS buat ranpur bro, utk Marinir bisa dipake di menkav untuk AU mungkin bisa dipake di ranpur-nya Paskhas

@MarveL 
Operation Toy Drop 3 Dec 2015
----------------------------------
Paratroopers from US, Canada, Netherland, Indonesia, Germany, Columbia and Latvia participated in Operation Toy Drop, at Pope Field, North Carolina, USA. A charity event that allows paratroopers who donate a toy to the needy a chance to earn foreign jump wings from allied jumpmasters. Toy Drop is the world’s largest combined airborne operation and allows Soldiers the opportunity to help a less fortunate child in the Sandhill region to receive toys for the holidays.

Indonesian Col. Villando Elkines and Capt. Agund Dwis display hand signals while rehearsing airborne operations inside a UH-60 Black Hawk helicopter at Fort Bragg, N.C., Dec. 1, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d said:


> Itu bisa interoperabillity dengan BMS AU, marinir dan AL ga?



BMS ini dikembangkan untuk ranpur dan infantri. Saat ini baru digunakan oleh AD, tetapi sangat bisa di gunakan untuk matra lain. Sangat berguna untuk mencegah_ friendly fire_ saat melakukan operasi tempur, terutama malam hari. Cocok dipasang di ranpur Marinir.



> Pengembangan prototipe BMS sejatinya telah dimulai sejak tahun 2012, dan terus disempurkan hingga tahun 2014, dan pada tahun 2015 ini telah memasuksi tahap produksi. BMS telah sukses diujicobakan di ranpur tank MBT Leopard 2A4, IFV Marder 1A3, tank ringan Scorpion dan panser Anoa buatan PT Pindad.


_Cegah Friendly Fire, Kavaleri TNI AD Adopsi Battlefield Management System Produksi Dalam Negeri | Indomiliter.com_



 1 jam bersama dirut pt. Dirgantara Indonesia - RTV

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Police Gegana EOD Team, Polda Sulsel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Don't miss to watch this cool video, Kopaska helll yeahh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Uji Coba BMS - PT. Hariff Dipa Nusantara




cakep bener

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

F-16 52ID
@in pic




Why our pilots like to write something on the bombs? 

Asolole? koplo maniac


----------



## MarveL

Intermezzo 

*Giant banana* found in deep forest near the Papua border.
















mayan ini buat coffee break langsung kenyang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MarveL said:


> Intermezzo
> 
> *Giant banana* found in deep forest near the Papua border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mayan ini buat coffee break langsung kenyang



harus diteliti tuh, bisa dikembangkan jadi produk buah unggulan.


----------



## MarveL

pr1v4t33r said:


> harus diteliti tuh, bisa dikembangkan jadi produk buah unggulan.



pas kecil kayanya pernah baca majalah donald bebek, ada cerita tentang pisang raksasa ini... , ada yang inget? setting nya ada rel kereta apinya gitu deh. eh ini beneran ada...


----------



## MarveL

*Kita dijajah 350 tahun, mitos atau fakta?*
Dalam buku ini Resink memberikan bukti-bukti kuat yang menggambarkan betapa banyak kerajaan-kerajaan dan negeri-negeri di Indonesia yang belum takluk dan di bawah cengkeraman tangan besi hukum kolonial Negara Hindia Belanda sampai abad ke-20.

Hitungan Resink, paling Hindia Belanda sebagai negara hanya ada selama 40 tahun, tetapi usahanya untuk menyatukan seluruh wilayah dan membentuk Negara Hindia Belanda – kemudian menjadi Republik Indonesia – benar-benar selama 350 tahun.


----------



## radialv

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Don't miss to watch this cool video, Kopaska helll yeahh!


anyone knows how to download this awesome vid?


----------



## Brainsucker

Indos said:


> Another made in Indonesia defense product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield Management System made by PT Hariff.
> .



So where this system get the map from? My mind can only say satellite. GPS? But who know there is another method to get that data. Drone? Aircraft?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Brimob unit with anti radiation suit.


----------



## Indos

MarveL said:


> *Kita dijajah 350 tahun, mitos atau fakta?*
> Dalam buku ini Resink memberikan bukti-bukti kuat yang menggambarkan betapa banyak kerajaan-kerajaan dan negeri-negeri di Indonesia yang belum takluk dan di bawah cengkeraman tangan besi hukum kolonial Negara Hindia Belanda sampai abad ke-20.
> 
> Hitungan Resink, paling Hindia Belanda sebagai negara hanya ada selama 40 tahun, tetapi usahanya untuk menyatukan seluruh wilayah dan membentuk Negara Hindia Belanda – kemudian menjadi Republik Indonesia – benar-benar selama 350 tahun.



Of course not 350 years all of them, but since Indonesia is also Maluku and others so we start the counting from the first being invaded, Aceh for instant is the last one and still at war almost until 1945 (Cut Nyak Dien)



Brainsucker said:


> So where this system get the map from? My mind can only say satellite. GPS? But who know there is another method to get that data. Drone? Aircraft?



Our military now has used satellite from BRI ( Bank Rakyat Indonesia) satellite, so much more secure data and communication. There will be coming our own made military satellite someday, inshaAllah. Remote sensing satellite and telecommunication satellite is already targeted by LAPAN. For remote sensing development, we have an expert that now works in Japan ministry and he lead the largest remote sensing laboratory in the world (located in Japan and under his name)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Josaphat ( the one without hair ) with his Japanese team I guess

The UAV is made by Indonesian private owned company, PT Uavindo Nusantara, a company specialize on making UAV and wind tunnel. King Fadh University (Saudi Arabia) wind tunnel is also made by this company. Currently this company is collaborating with LAPAN (Government Agency in aerospace research) to modernize LAPAN wind tunnel that as a plan will be used for testing next aircraft project (N 245). Similar like PT TES history, PT Uavindo Nusantara founders are former PT Dirgantara Indonesia employees.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Air combat manuvers instrument. berguna untuk merekam jejak manuver pesawat saat latihan tempur dan bisa di evaluasi di pusat komando ACMI untuk melatih kemampuan pertempuran pilot dalam battlefield.
Credit to JP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Nusantara Day, Banda Aceh (9/12/2015)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Credit to gokill bear, KRI arung samudra at PT PAL for heavy maintenance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Brimob unit with anti radiation suit.
> View attachment 278389


One of the best tactical / armored protection vehicle operated by Indonesian unit : Wolf APC - Made in Israel, customized and assembled in Jordania.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

Indos said:


> Josaphat ( the one without hair ) with his Japanese team I guess


some of Prof Joe activity published in Faebook..

Small satellite group of Satellite Technology Research Center (SaTRec), Korean Advanced Institute of Science and Technology (KAIST) visited Josaphat Laboratory (JMRSL) to assess synthetic aperture radar (SAR) for Korean small satellite










Shadow Of Satellite ground Station of Josaphat Laboratory (JMRSL)





Signing MoU between Chiba University and Mulawarman University to collaborate on research and education activities, especially remote sensing field









Summary of development of Josaphat Laboratory (JMRSL) GNSS-RO and EDTP sensors onboard microsatellite for Ionospheric monitoring





Signing MoU between Ajou Univ Korea and Chiba University, strengthen collaboration on student exchange and research . Expanding our academic and research network and friendship with our colleagues at Korea !!!





see more :
Josaphat Tetuko Sri Sumantyo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

PPRC 2015
@ori photographer


----------



## MarveL

_*C-295 (RTB)*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

Indos said:


>


Itu apa ya? Cruise missile kah, atau drone...??
Gw ko baru lihat nih barang, buatan lipi kah dan namanya apa???
Kalau bisa ma speknya ya


----------



## Nike

Errr it is just me 

But i thing Prof Josaphat had nothing to do with our military program. What he is doing right now is much more to served his own talents and dreams.


----------



## Indos

initial_d said:


> Itu apa ya? Cruise missile kah, atau drone...??
> Gw ko baru lihat nih barang, buatan lipi kah dan namanya apa???
> Kalau bisa ma speknya ya



By looking to the wing system and the engine ( turbo jet) it is a cruise missile. It is still top secret of course.....

All government agencies are united since 2005



madokafc said:


> Errr it is just me
> 
> But i thing Prof Josaphat had nothing to do with our military program. What he is doing right now is much more to served his own talents and dreams.



He is still active in developing our remote sensing program and there are Indonesians who are in his Japan laboratory. His present there make it easier for cooperation with Japan, LAPAN remote sensing satellite for instant will cooperate with Chibuya University, the university who fund his research program.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> By looking to the wing system and the engine ( turbo jet) it is a cruise missile. It is still top secret of course.....
> 
> All government agencies are united since 2005
> 
> 
> 
> He is still active in developing our remote sensing program and there are Indonesians who are in his Japan laboratory. His present there make it easier for cooperation with Japan, LAPAN remote sensing satellite for instant will cooperate with Chibuya University, the university who fund his research program.



Actually still it has nothing to do with our military programme, you will be too naive in consodering his presence will make us easier to made a deal with Chiba univ. As long as you had money and projects to be offered to them they still will go to cooperate with you even Josaphat is no longer working for them. And one thing must to be considered, we had another Josaphats thousands or maybe more and they work at first class companies or institutions around the world, and it doesnt mean we had accesses to their works as their work is entitled to the places their working at. Same case with Josaphat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Komodo Tactical Vehicle, PT Pindad









madokafc said:


> Actually still it has nothing to do with our military programme, you will be too naive in consodering his presence will make us easier to made a deal with Chiba univ. As long as you had money and projects to be offered to them they still will go to cooperate with you even Josaphat is no longer working for them. And one thing must to be considered, we had another Josaphats thousands or maybe more and they work at first class companies or institutions around the world, and it doesnt mean we had accesses to their works as their work is entitled to the places their working at. Same case with Josaphat



Thats why Indonesian government must fund many of our bright scientist. The reason of Joshapat goes to Japan is because in there he will get huge fund for his research. But it doesnt mean he lost his love to Indonesia. It is so clear on how he prefer to give UAV project to Indonesian company ( at that time still so small, maybe the first project ) rather than others and he also keep Indonesian remote sensing students to learn in his laboratory. 

By the way Joshapat has huge contribution in our remote sensing program, remote sensing building in our research agency (BPPT if I am not mistaken) is also named by his name. 

Of course he has to get what he has worked for like using his patent. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Liputan6.com, Jakarta - Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (Lapan) bersama Chiba University, Jepang mengembangkan microsatelite canggih pertama di dunia yang menggunakan Sensor Aynthetic Aperture Radar (SAR).

Chiba University diwakili Josaphat Microwave Remote Sensing Laboratory (JMRSL) milik Profesor Josaphat Tetuko Sri Sumantyo -- ilmuwan asal Indonesia yang punya nama di Negeri Sakura.

Kabid Teknologi Muatan Satelit Lapan, *Wahyudi Hasbi mengatakan, **pihaknya dengan Profesor Josaphat telah melakukan MoU pada Mei 2013 terkait pengembangan satelit bernama A-5 berbobot 100 kg ini. Lapan akan mengerjakan Platform/BUS-nya sedangkan Profesor Josaphat akan sensor SAR untuk payloadnya.*

"Jika ini berhasil bagian dari suatu terobosan, karena kita bisa pasang payload SAR yang biasanya di satelit besar ke satelit yang kecil. Dari segi payload ini memang belum ada, nah itulah tantangannya. Kalau kelas 600-an kg, baru di Eropa kalau nggak salah itu Astrium, mereka sudah punya rancangannya," ucap Wahyudi kepada Liputan6.com.

Wahyudi menjelaskan, teknologi SAR ini adalah teknologi terbaru dan sangat sulit, oleh karenanya pihaknya mengajak Prof. Josh -- panggilan Josaphat-- yang sudah terkenal di dunia mengembangkan ini. Pihaknya pun akan berusaha agar Microsatellite LAPAN A-5 ini akan sangat bermanfaat untuk masyarakat Indonesia.

"Sekarang arah Pak Presiden Jokowi masalah maritim ya, jadi SAR ini sangat akan membantu makanya kita akan berusaha dan belajar. Untuk maritim itu sangat butuh SAR. Selain itu sesuai dengan pengalamannya, teknologi SAR bisa juga membantu pengamatan kota, lingkungan dan sebagainya. Selama ini satelit yang menggunakan optic bermasalah dengan awan, nah SAR bisa tembus awan bahkan hingga dapat menghitung ketinggian pohon," tambahnya.

Sementara itu, saat ditemui saat diundang memberikan kuliah umum di Institut Teknologi Bandung pada 05 November 2014 kemarin, Prof. Josh menuturkan, sensor yang ia buat juga akan sangat bermanfaat untuk program ketahanan pangan. Kualitas benih padi pun bisa dianalisa menggunakan satelit ini.

"Kita juga mengembangkan Microwave-Vigitation-Remote Sensing, itu menggunakan gelombang electromagnetic ini untuk melakukan monitoring tumbuhan. Jadi teknologi ini bisa melihat bibit padi apakah kualitas bagus atau tidak, ini yang sedang kita kembangkan," tutur Guru besar Universitas Chiba, Jepang ini kepada Liputan6.com.

Menurut Wahyudi, untuk desain pihaknya sudah ada. Saat ini tantangannya adalah memasukan sebuah radar yang biasanya ukurannya sangat berat ke dalam sebuah satelit dengan berat 100-200 kg. Untuk itu diperlukan ketelitian, namun ia yakin kita mampu menguasai teknologi ini.

"Satelit yang menggunakan SAR ini rata-rata biasanya ukuran 1-2 ton ke atas. Ini butuh power besar sampai 1.000 watt. Ini menggunakan solar panel, bayangkan jika satelitnya kecil harus punya power besar untuk memancarkan sinyal radar ke Bumi. Jadi tantangannya besar sekali," katanya.

"Kemarin itu Pak Josh ada beberapa perubahan misalnya antenna kita rencanakan deploy, nah sekarang itu beliau lagi rancang yang tidak perlu di-deploy jadi ukurannya diperkecil. Untuk teknologi antenna, beliau memang pakarnya di bidang itu," ungkapnya.

*Komponen Dalam Negeri*

Selain tantangan di bagian payload, pihaknya juga mendapatkan tantangan lainnya yakni dari segi anggaran pembuatan satelit ini. Direncanakan Satelit LAPAN A-5 ini bisa selesai pada 2019. Ia berharap pemerintah dan masyarakat mendukung dan mendoakan agar program ini bisa terlaksana dengan baik.

"Untuk membuat ini kira-kira biayanya di bawah Rp 150 milliar, kalau satelit besar (menggunakan SAR) itu bisa Rp 5-10 trilliun. Sekarang di Eropa juga sedang bikin Satelit SAR dengan berat 600-an kg, itu harganya Rp 1-2 trilliun. Karena sangat mahal dan melihat keterbatasan anggaran kita makanya kita berusaha semuanya yang kita bisa, kita mampu tapi semua itu butuh waktu. Kita harapkan tetap di-support oleh pemerintah," harapnya.

Prof. Josh yang lahir di Bandung, Jawa Barat pada 25 Juni 1970 mengaku, saat ini tidak ada masalah dalam pengembangan Satelit A-5 ini. Dengan didukung anggaran yang baik ia yakin pengerjaan satelit ini bisa lebih cepat.

*"Pengembangan butuh kurang dari 3-4 tahun. Kalau ada biayanya, setahun atau 2 tahun sudah selesai. Untuk masalah saya rasa nggak ada, cuman masalah security aja, misalnya pengembangan radar dari saya, Lapan yang kembangkan satelitnya. Mudah-mudahan 4 tahun ke depan kita sudah bisa meluncurkan, tergantung masalah di atas tadi," tutur Josh yang juga menjadi Visiting Profesor di Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA).
*
Dengan pengalaman mengembangakan satelit A-1 hingga A-4, Wahyudi yakin Satelit A-5 akan "kaya" dengan komponen dalam negeri. Ia mencontohkan, dalam satelit LAPAN A-2 pihaknya telah berhasil membuat desain satelit, struktur satelit dan payload, stepper motor, magnetic coil, reaction wheel, power converter, harnessing satelite, test componen, sistem satelitnya, dan ground stationnya.

"Lapan A-3 yg sedang dikembangkan ini kita sudah bisa bikin Star Sensornya, jadi untuk attitude control satelit kita pakai sensor bintang itu kita sudah bikin sendiri di A-3. Nah makin kedepan Insya Alah kita makin tinggi kandungan dalam negerinya. Karena kita harapkan industri dalam negeri bisa support kita," ujar Wahyudi.

"Target kita 60-70 persen ya, cuman kalau kita hitung dari desain dari integrasi itu sudah 100%, hanya di level komponen ada beberapa kita masih impor karena kita nggak mungkin bikin sendiri. Misalnya, Gyro mau nggak mau kita harus impor. Itu masih ada lagi dari Prof. Josaphat yang sensornya dibuat sendiri, jadi kira-kira cukup besar ya. Nah beliau dihitung sebagai putra bangsa," imbuhnya.

Lalu bagaimana dengan peluncurannya?

"Untuk peluncuran kayaknya kita harus bersama Jepang ya, karena teknologi ini bisa dipakai untuk *militer *dan sipil jadi Jepang membatasi kita untuk tidak meluncurkan menggunakan yang lain kecuali sama mereka," jelasnya.

Karena ini pengembangan teknologi radar, ia berharap peluncuran sendiri dilakukan di orbit ekuator. Namun, karena menumpang ia menyerahkan semua kepada Jepang sebagai pihak yang membantu.

"Sebaiknya untuk SAR ini kita bisa di equatorial orbit ya, kita bisa dapat 14 kali revisit/kontak tiap hari dari satelitnya sendiri. Dan karena teknologinya radar yah, lebih baik di equatorial. Cuman itu kita harus melihat peluang peluncuran dengan Jepang itu, kalau mereka bisa ke Equatorial pasti kita ke situ. Cuman equatorial orbit ini peluangnya kecil sekali, mau nggak mau kita harus menunggu. Karena biasanya untuk satelit kecil kita numpang, sampai ada kesempatan," mintanya.

"Dapat 14 kali lewat, waktu untuk setiap kali kontak itu 7-12 menit. Saat ini Lapan sudah memiliki beberapa stasiun penerima data sehingga seluruh Indonesia dapat kita cover. Misalnya dari Papua 12 menit selesai lalu kita terima datanya dari Jawa nanti sampai ke Sumatera kita bisa terima datanya lagi," harapnya.

Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) adalah suatu bentuk radar yang digunakan untuk membuat gambar dari obyek seperti Landscape. SAR biasanya dipasang di pesawat atau pesawat ruang angkasa dan berasal sebagai bentuk lanjutan dari Side Looking Airbone Radar (SLAR). Jarak perangkat SAR dikirim melalui Antenna Aperture.

Melalui pengembangan di Lab-nya, Prof. Josh mengaku teknologi yang ia kembangkan bisa menembus segala macam cuaca, kabut, awan, awan dan hutan. Circularly Polarized Synthetic Aperture Radar (CP-SAR) ciptaannya pun banyak dilirik oleh Badan Antariksa Internasional.

"Karena teknologi SAR onboard di dunia itu selama ini hampir tidak ada. Dan yang bisa mengembangkan itu hanya ada di Lab saya. Karena itu mereka tertarik untuk mengimplementasikan hasil riset kita itu untuk pengembangan satelit-satelit mereka nanti.

Sedangkan, LAPAN saat ini telah menyelesaikan pengerjaan Satelit A-1, A-2, dan menyempurnakan satelit A-3 yang mempunyai lompatan teknologi yang cukup jauh dan mulai mendekati persyaratan operasi penginderaan jauh. Kemudian, Pusat Teknologi Satelit dan Pusat Sains Antariksa LAPAN akan mengembangkan Satelit A-4 dengan menambahkan teknologi sensor infra merah dekat tanpa cooler untuk monitoring kebakaran hutan dan pemantauan gunung berapi dan juga sensor medan magnet bumi yang akan digunakan untuk prediksi gejala alam dan juga penelitian geologi. (Ein)

LAPAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@pikoprayogo

Alamnya indah, terorisnya yang br€ngs3k!
7 days jungle patrol during Poso terrorist hunt...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Intermezo:

Hijab woman in our defense industry.....

Satellite, LAPAN





mmm...LAPAN




KFX/IFX production facility development ceremony in Bandung / PT Dirgantara





PT Infra RCS CEO, Wiwiek Sarwi Astuti (Electronics, software, and radar for defense)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

N219's full glass cockpit










N219's spacious cabin, largest in its class





N219, 19 pax light lift aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PKR frigate project, sneak peak inside the bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sandria

madokafc said:


> Errr it is just me
> 
> But i thing Prof Josaphat had nothing to do with our military program. What he is doing right now is much more to served his own talents and dreams.



When you said "Prof Josaphat had nothing to do with our military program", it is like you are saying "When our military buying KRI Spica, it had nothing to do with our military program."

You are right, both have nothing to do with our military program.


----------



## Indos

*Len Success in Developing Satellite Communications Systems for Navy*

*Bandung (8/11) -* PT Len Industri (Persero) has cemented its position as one of the state Strategic supply defense electronics equipment, especially for providers of communications device or system. Latest, Len successfully developed _*Siskomsat (Satellite Communication System)*_ which has now been used by the Navy.






_[Caption: Kasal (holding microphone) and CEO Len, Abraham Mose (black coat) tries communication tool most owned by the Navy to communicate with some elements KRI running and some ZIP Navy located in the outer islands Indonesia. - SumberFoto: Koarmatim Navy]_



The system was inaugurated by the Chief of Naval Staff (Kasal) Admiral Ade Supandi, SE, MAP in Koarmatim Ujung, Surabaya, Monday (7/12) at the Panti _Fleet._ Siskomsat is a sophisticated modern communication systems in the Navy era now.

In the implementation phase, the Navy has worked with Len in the technical planning stage, the stage of development of _the _software, the installation phase and system integration, to the procurement of _hardware_.

Abraham Mose _said, "among Software_ being developed by PT Len is software used in radar equipment, camera _surveillance_ / observation, _Automatic Identification System (AIS)_ _receiver, which is independently developed by the engineers _ in the country and are owned by Len".

According to Kasal, in modern naval warfare, military communications technology largely determines the success of an operation. The development of information and communication technology requires the implementation of an increasingly complex operating title which guarantees smooth communication establishment, resilient, _secure_ and reliable.

Kasal continue, current communication system ( before using satellite) within the Armed Forces both for onshore and warship (KRI) that uses radio device HF, VHF, and UHF, has limitations in its operation because it has a low _data rate_ .

Additionally Navy is also cooperated with PT Telkom for the provision of _backbone_ telecommunications. Siskomsat uses BRIsat Communication Satellite (satellite belonging to BRI), which has been orbiting since October 2015.


*Able to Improve Operating Performance of the Navy*

This system is realized in two activities: (1) Development Siskomsat Navy with Backbone C Band for the establishment of land and (2) Siskomsat Backbone of the Navy with Ku-Band for KRI.

"Application Siskomsat in pendirat and KRI of beater elements are expected to improve the operating performance of the Navy's to be world-class one," said Kasal Admiral Ade Supandi, SE, MAP

Siskomsat will be applied for the assignment of soldiers who served in the outer islands, surveillance, _mobile_trunking, and _backpack_ soldier Marine Corps. For the use of _surveillance_ / observation, radar facilities Siskomsat equipped devices, cameras, _Automatic Identification System_ _(AIS), PSTN, and E-mail. _For _mobile _trunking,Siskomsat vehicles equipped with devices _Very Short Aperture Terminal_ (VSAT) and _repeaters._ And for applications _backpack_ forces the Marine Corps, Siskomsat equipped with e-mail, PSTN and HT-based _Internet Protocol_ (IP).

While Siskomsat Navy with Backbone KU-Band, applied to the KRI elements so that hitters Command and Control Operations can be carried out directly by the leadership to the perpetrators of the operation. Siskomsat on KRI has facilities in the form of data, PSTN and _Visual Communications_ (Vicom) and equipped with a camera, radar and _Automatic Identification System (AIS) _Transponder. This year, Siskomsat with Backbone installed in the KU-Band Multi-Role Light Frigate Aaron Usman KRI-359 and corvettes KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda-367.



Regards,

Corporate Communications Section

PT Len Industri (Persero/ State Owned Enterprises)

Len Sukses Kembangkan Sistem Komunikasi Satelit untuk TNI AL

*Automatic translation with some fixing from me*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## Nike

Sandria said:


> When you said "Prof Josaphat had nothing to do with our military program", it is like you are saying "When our military buying KRI Spica, it had nothing to do with our military program."
> 
> You are right, both have nothing to do with our military program.



Err your eQuation is wrong from the beginning

It is JosaPhat is part of our military reasearch programme to begin with? What i can see it is him under Chiba univ. Authoritative who cooperate with Indonesian agencies like Lapan

Meanwhile spica is a kri, so please give more efforts for better equation

And there is one false pressumption to think we are will be a capable nation since we had thousands of people like josaphat. Thats a fine example of brain drain. For godsake what i am mean right now is dont fixated your attention and effort into a lost cause like him. We had thousands maybe more talents in which had truly served our country directly in their own home country. It is them who actually need our and gov support mostly. I will be damned if some of them become like Josaphat in near future


----------



## Indos

Canada has an interest to buy N 219, there is a talk to assembly the plane in Canada, and that Canadian based aviation company will help Indonesia to get N 219 license there.


----------



## Indos

Our defense industry also needs to improve its marketing department, giving them good training and hire the best ones. It is the time to go international and proficiency in English is a must as well.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> Canada has an interest to buy N 219, there is a talk to assembly the plane in Canada, and that Canadian based aviation company will help Indonesia to get N 219 license there.



any detail? they are producing twotter there.


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> any detail? they are producing twotter there.



I think it is Magellan Aerospace


----------



## Sandria

madokafc said:


> Err your eQuation is wrong from the beginning
> 
> It is JosaPhat is part of our military reasearch programme to begin with? What i can see it is him under Chiba univ. Authoritative who cooperate with Indonesian agencies like Lapan
> 
> Meanwhile spica is a kri, so please give more efforts for better equation
> 
> And there is one false pressumption to think we are will be a capable nation since we had thousands of people like josaphat. Thats a fine example of brain drain. For godsake what i am mean right now is dont fixated your attention and effort into a lost cause like him. We had thousands maybe more talents in which had truly served our country directly in their own home country. It is them who actually need our and gov support mostly. I will be damned if some of them become like Josaphat in near future



Try to see in from different perspective.
I agree that his research budget is not part of Indonesian mindef budget; his research goals also not part of Indonesian mindef programs.

But his SAR research can be used by military topography.
He also has full access to his patent and his budget.

Professor in Indonesian is just ceremonial title without budget authority. In Indonesia research budget is tightly controlled by the faculty and yearly basis.
While in japan, a professor is title for head of laboratory, he has full authority of his lab, research, and budget.
He is free to take any Indonesian researcher to join him in his research.
When he is no longer head of lab, he is no longer a professor.

I think, not all research which has military prospect should be funded by government.
I am sure we had thousands maybe more talents, I am also sure they are willing to served our country. But I am not sure they are able to do their research here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Mr. Josaphat said that this UAV will start operating in Indonesia next year.
_https://www.facebook.com/3742500832...74250083237/10154215593103238/?type=3&theater_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> N219's full glass cockpit
> View attachment 278496
> 
> 
> View attachment 278510
> 
> 
> View attachment 278564
> 
> 
> View attachment 278507



Shi*...kecil kecil cockpitnya keren bener, ehh itu yg pake baju biru masih jadi tester pilot pt di. Namanya ibu siapa ane lupa...

RSN AFB Night ops...
@ori photographer


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> ehh itu yg pake baju biru masih jadi tester pilot pt di. Namanya ibu siapa ane lupa...



Ibu Esther Gayatri Saleh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesian Air Force Academy*





*GROUND FORMATION at IWY-AFB*





_Borders Patrol



_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesia send 1,169 personnel of Indonesian Armed Force Garuda Contingent for UNIFIL mission in Lebanon. The departing ceremonial was held today in Jakarta, 11 Dec 2015


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

"Tip of the Spear" #TheGhostWhoWalks
-----------------------
Indonesian Army SF, Kopassus Para-Commando

photo credit : febi_adrianto

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> "Tip of the Spear" #TheGhostWhoWalks




adding higher resolution images

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> adding higher resolution images
> View attachment 278753
> 
> 
> View attachment 278755


Not higher resultion bro, larger size only, both pic is the same 96 dpi


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Not higher resultion bro, larger size only, both pic is the same 96 dpi



If we compare those 2 identical images in the same size, one does have higher resolution.


----------



## MarveL

_about the MRO_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

MarveL said:


> _about the MRO_


Is this part of sukhoi mro?


----------



## MarveL

initial_d said:


> Is this part of sukhoi mro?



Ini tahun 2010 kaitannya dengan Su 30, sebenernya udah ditawari MRO tapi gak ada yg sanggup nerima, klo dpt MRO gak mungkin sukhoi smp diangkut lg ke russia. All about money


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MarveL said:


> Ini tahun 2010 kaitannya dengan Su 30, sebenernya udah ditawari MRO tapi gak ada yg sanggup nerima, klo dpt MRO gak mungkin sukhoi smp diangkut lg ke russia. All about money



ah, parah.. kirain bagian dari klausul kontrak yang baru buat SU35...


----------



## Indos

Some one who has time can translate this, fresh news from PT Dirgantara Indonesia official website. It is about N 245 and N 270 program.

(websitenya udah keren sekarang, gitu dong kalau mau kelas dunia)


*PRESS RELEASE*
*SETELAH N219 DIRGANTARA INDONESIA DAN LAPAN GARAP N245*
11 Desember 2015 | 15:40







*TEMPO.CO*, *Bandung* - PT Dirgantara Indonesia dan Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (Lapan) masih menyimpan rencana pengembangan sederet pesawat lainnya setelah sukses merancang pesawat N219 yang diperkenalkan perdana Kamis, 10 Desember 2015.

“Selanjutnya, N234 untuk 50 penumpang. Ini sudah mulai disiapkan. Berikutnya generasi N270 untuk 70 penumpang,” kata Kepala Lapan Thomas Djamaluddin di Bandung, Kamis, 10 Desember 2015.

Thomas mengatakan, lembaganya ditunjuk pemerintah lewat Peraturan Pemerintah Tahun 2008 tentang Kebijakan Industri Nasional sebagai lembaga riset dan pengembangan pesawat terbang, lalu PT Dirgantara menjadi pengembang manufaktur pesawat.

“Pada 2011, Lapan secara resmi membentuk Pusat Teknologi Penerbangan,” katanya. Pembuatan N219 menjadi kerja sama perdana Lapan dan Dirgantara Indonesia.

Thomas memperkirakan, pengembangan N219 bersama PT Dirgantara Indonesia menyedot dana Rp 500 miliar hingga pesawat itu mendapat sertifikasi laik terbang dari pemerintah yang ditargetkan pada 2017. Pengembangan N219 juga masih terus berlanjut dengan pengembangan variasi lainnya. “Sesuai kebutuhan _user_,” ujarnya.

Thomas mengatakan, rencana pembuatan N245 sudah memasuki tahap desain lewat pengujian di fasilitas _wind-tunnel_ atau terowongan angin. “Sudah mulai konsep desain awal, beberapa sudah mulai pengujian,” katanya.

Dia mengaku, biaya yang dikeluarkan masih terhitung kecil. Namun Thomas enggan memerincinya. Lembaganya bersama PT Dirgantara berencana mengajukan pendanaan khusus pada pemerintah untuk membiayai pembuatan prototipe N245.

Thomas mengaku belum bisa menaksir dana yang dibutuhkan untuk pembuatan pesawat N245. “Belum ada gambaran, tapi yang jelas lebih mahal dari ini (N219),” katanya.

Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Andi Alisjahbana, mengatakan, pesawat N245 merupakan generasi terbaru dari pesawat CN235 yang sudah diproduksi PT Dirgantara. “Kami lagi membangun pesawat CN235 yang dimodifikasi menjadi N245,” kata Andi di Bandung, Kamis, 10 Desember 2015.

Andi mengatakan, perbedaan mencolok dengan pesawat CN235 ada pada bagian ekornya. Pesawat N245 dirancang dengan memodifikasi bagian ekor pesawat CN235 yang memiliki _ramp-door_ atau pintu belakang yang bisa dibuka. “Pintu belakang itu dicopot sehingga bisa membawa penumpang yang tadinya 42 penumpang menjadi 50 penumpang,” katanya.

Menurut Andi, _ramp-door_ atau pintu belakang itu menjadi kelebihan CN235 untuk memenuhi fungsi ganda pesawat tersebut, yakni sebagai pesawat sipil sekaligus pesawat militer. “Pintu belakangnya besar sehingga bisa _nerjuni_ orang. Nah, N245 itu dicabut supaya lebih ringan karena pintu itu berat,” ujarnya.

Andi mengatakan, dengan mencabut pintu besar itu, N245 dirancang lebih ringan kendati ukurannya bakal lebih panjang agar memuat penumpang hingga 50 orang.

Dia optimistis pengembangan pesawat N245 bakal lebih cepat dibandingkan saat mengembangkan N219. “Basisnya sudah ada. Tahun 2019 itu diharapkan sudah selesai dan bisa dijual,” kata Andi.

*AHMAD FIKRI

Dirgantara Indonesia*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

[INTERMEZZO] Star Wars's Kanjiklub Gang

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

This is the first time I know that 3 Indonesian actors is in new Star Wars movie "The force Awakens"

I think it is the sign to the world where Indonesia is now "awake" 






We need destroyer to celebrate the moment..... 

Our 1960's golden moment.....

KRI Irian Jaya


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> This is the first time I know that 3 Indonesian actors is in new Star Wars movie "The force Awakens" I think it is the sign to the world where Indonesia is now "awake"



Joe Taslim also staring in Star Trek Beyond..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

pr1v4t33r said:


> [INTERMEZZO] Star Wars's Kanjiklub Gang


super gregett..


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> [INTERMEZZO] Star Wars's Kanjiklub Gang



"May the Greget be with sampeyan"


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pt_pindad "Badak" Pindad berhasil selesaikan Uji Tembak munisi 90mm dengan Turret CMID, Sabtu 12 Desember 2015 bertempat di Pusdikif TNI AD, Cipatat.






Sejak diresmikan oleh Wakil Presiden Jusuf Kalla ditengah aktivitasnya membuka pameran pertahanan terbesar di Indonesia, Indo Defence 2014, Dalam pengembangannya Pindad terus berkomitmen melakukan penyempurnaan terhadap Proyek Panser Cannon 90mm hasil kerjasama dengan CMI,Belgia. Terbukti dengan berhasilnya Uji Penembakan yang dilakukan oleh Tim Litbang Pindad yang mengambil tempat di Pusat Pendidikan Infanteri (Pusdikif) Cipatat, hasil yang didapat tercatat konfigurasi tembakan yang sangat memuaskan. Semua penembakan mengenai sasaran dengan kondisi panser Badak yang tetap stabil dan terkendali. Maka dengan ini untuk Uji Penembakan dengan munisi 90mm Turret CMID dinyatakan berhasil dengan sangat baik. Semoga keberhasilan pengujian kali ini diikuti oleh sertifikasi pengujian yang lain dan dengan segera karya Litbang ini dapat diproduksi secara massal dan tentunya mendukung pemenuhan kebutuhan alutsista Tentara Nasional Indonesia.
#Pindad #Badak #Anoa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

I think it hasnt been posted here, video made by PT Pindad, all weapons and vehicle used in the video are Pindad made. There is SBS IFV as well







---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And this video talks about the making of that video above






-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PT Pindad Video Profile (Full)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

" We do bad things to bad people " ~ SW04, Indonesian Police D88AT operator.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

PKR #2, Bridge





Bye bye Vlissingen, selamat sampai Surabaya.
(c) ambalat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Lantamal semarang requesting one marines battalion.

harian jogja


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

YONKAV1 Tanks
@tegar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> pt_pindad "Badak" Pindad berhasil selesaikan Uji Tembak munisi 90mm dengan Turret CMID, Sabtu 12 Desember 2015 bertempat di Pusdikif TNI AD, Cipatat.

















__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1014512268571217

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

People from CMI turret looks so active in the Badak IFV program................

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Intermezo, One Day with PT Pindad Anoa APC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## Indos

Maintenance department, Indonesian Air Force






Indonesian pilot fighters using dumb bomb but still hit the targets


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesian navy's show of force*

*



*
_Indonesian navy vessels taking part in an anti-terrorism drill off the shore of Banda Aceh in Aceh province yesterday. Eleven warships were involved in the exercise ahead of the country's Archipelago Day today._
_
Indonesian navy's show of force, SE Asia News & Top Stories - The Straits Times_


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarveL




----------



## Nike

*Several German companies interested to invest in automotive component industry*
Minggu, 13 Desember 2015 21:27 WIB | 611 Views

Hong Kong (ANTARA News) - Several German companies have expressed interest to invest in automotive component manufacturing industry using aluminum as its raw materials, state enterprises minister Rini Soemarno said.

"One of the companies is Rheinmetall Land System. We will discuss it further with them when I visit Germany later," she said to ANTARA when asked for her confirmation about the news here on Sunday.

She said Rheinmetall Land is currently building cooperation with PT Pindad to produce defense and security equipment. 

PT Pindad is cooperating with Rheinmetall Land System in overhauling, upgrading, servicing, maintenance and modification of a number of military combat vehicles.

The cooperation covers several products such as MBT Leopard 2 RI, Leopard 2 A4, AIFV Marder aA3 RI, Gunnery/Driving Simulator and others.

"But the big business that the company carries out also includes car components and many of them are exported across the world," she said.

She said she would follow up Rheinmetalls plan to invest in Indonesia especially in aluminum car components.

"If they do decide to invest supply chain from upstream to downstream will be done by Indonesia," she added.(*)

Several German companies interested to invest in automotive component industry - ANTARA News

well some says it was aluminum car components line production, but our Turkish-Pindad made tank is made from aluminum armor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Pameran Alutsista TNI Di BogorPengunjung berfoto dengan sejumlah peralatan tempur dalam pameran alat utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista) TNI AD di Lapangan Sempur, Kota Bogor, Jawa Barat, Minggu (13/12). Pameran alutsista TNI AD yang diadakan Korem 061 Suryakancana dalam rangka Hari Juang Kartika ini sebagai upaya modernisasi yang telah dilakukan TNI AD dalam menjaga kedaulatan negara dan mendekatkan diri antara TNI dengan masyarakat. (ANTARA FOTO/Arif Firmansyah)







Pameran Alutsista TNI Di BogorPengunjung berfoto dengan sejumlah peralatan tempur dalam pameran alat utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista) TNI AD di Lapangan Sempur, Kota Bogor, Jawa Barat, Minggu (13/12). Pameran alutsista TNI AD yang diadakan Korem 061 Suryakancana dalam rangka Hari Juang Kartika ini sebagai upaya modernisasi yang telah dilakukan TNI AD dalam menjaga kedaulatan negara dan mendekatkan diri antara TNI dengan masyarakat. (ANTARA FOTO/Arif Firmansyah)


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 279097
> 
> 
> View attachment 279095
> 
> 
> View attachment 279099











Semua udah keren. Cuma desain lampu dan juga kaca spion yg kurang sreg. Imho

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Ratusan anggota Pasukan Garuda menunggu untuk diberangkatkan di Bandara Internasional Halim Perdana Kusuma, Jakarta, Minggu (13/12). Ratusan anggota TNI tersebut akan diberangkatkan ke Libanon untuk misi pemeliharaan perdamaian Perserikatan Bangsa-Bangsa (PBB). (ANTARA FOTO/Ahmad Subaidi)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Badak IFV firing test is so successful since all the targets are hit. I wonder whether CMI turret using computerized system so the firing with such a long range can be really accurate. The firings also uses ballistic momentum as the targets are quite far.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1014512268571217


----------



## Nike

it's only 1 km range firing test, nothing special about it....

"Semua penembakan mengenai target sasaran yang berukuran 4x4 m dengan jarak kurang lebih 1 km dan kendaraan dalam stabil dan terkendali."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> it's only 1 km range firing test, nothing special about it....
> 
> "Semua penembakan mengenai target sasaran yang berukuran 4x4 m dengan jarak kurang lebih 1 km dan kendaraan dalam stabil dan terkendali."


Thermal Imaging-nya di test juga disitu.


----------



## CountStrike

*Need for a defense industry holding fim*

A plan from the Indonesian Air Force to procure AgustaWestland AW-101 helicopters has sparked debate as it has been regarded as against domestic products. When asked why he did not choose state aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI), Air Force chief of staff Air Marshall Agus Supriatna pointed out PT DI’s lack of ability to fulfill the Air Force’s requirements and the AW-101’s technological advantages. 

PT DI’s late delivery of a Super Puma helicopter procured in the 2009-2014 Strategic Plan (Renstra) was another nullifying determinant. 

Nevertheless, the controversy was only the tip of the iceberg. Building a capable local defense industry remains a cause for concern. Another tricky issue is the fact that local defense companies, or their subsidiaries, have potential overlapping specialties.

Guaranteeing the fulfillment of defense needs and self-reliance in production of weaponry systems tops the list of priorities of President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s defense policies. The government is steadily building up the country’s strategic industry. 

Fuel subsidy cuts have provided the government with extra funds to advance its defense industry through state equity invested in state arms producer PT Pindad. The government also aspires to establish a holding company to manage strategic industries. 

If realized, the holding company should fall under the Defense Industry Policy Committee (KKIP), which is headed by the President. As Silmy Karim, PT Pindad president director, put it, the defense holding company would act as a policy executor. 

Setting up a defense industry holding company offers a number of advantages. First, it would remove perennial obstacles such as a lack of coordination among national defense companies. The holding company could help the government supervise national strategic industry and craft a better strategy to improve the quality of companies’ products.

Second, it could serve as a coordinator for various strategic projects. The holding company could integrate four clusters of Indonesia’s strategic industry (primary platforms industry, primary components industry, components industry and rough materials industry). 

Third, the holding company could mediate, or even arbitrate, disputes between its subsidiaries. Although national defense companies have their own specialties, some of them have overlapping jobs, reducing the efficacy of the national defense industry. 

For example, PT DI has a subsidiary company that handles electronic spare parts, which the national electronic institute PT LEN Industry is also doing. PT Pindad and PT Dahana both produce explosives, despite the fact that the latter was initially assigned to focus on this specific business.

A defense industry holding company would, however, face impending challenges, such as resistance from particular groups within the domestic defense industry and potential abuses of power. Setting up a new system may trigger discontent among old players, who have long benefited from the status quo.

On the other hand, a defense industry holding company, while solving the problem of coordination, may spark an issue of subordination. The holding company may force its will against its subsidiaries in line with the chain of command, at the expense of their plans and programs.

Establishing clear guidelines therefore becomes a primary prerequisite to maximize the performance of this strategic industry holding company. Adopting transparency as a corporate value would prevent the holding company from slipping into scandals.

The discord on procurement platforms between the national defense industries and the Indonesian Military (TNI) as the main user would be another challenge for the holding company to tackle. Catching up on the TNI’s required technical specifications for military platforms is therefore pressing. 

The inability of national defense companies to match technical specifications has so far justified the TNI’s option of overseas producers. On the other hand, the absence of encouragement to use local defense products has created a weak commitment to national products. 

The defense industry holding company would be expected to bridge the producer and user to solve this long-standing issue. As a consequence, this holding company must be equipped with a sufficient legal authority that enables it to control its subsidiaries and to access TNI platform needs. 

Without such authority and access, the holding company would have difficulties in performing its responsibilities. Maintaining a profitable and modern national defense industry is therefore not a daydream if Indonesia manages to develop the holding company.
________________________________________
_
The writer is a PhD student at Ritsumeikan University, Kyoto. The views expressed are his own._ - See more at: Need for a defense industry holding fim | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Thermal Imaging-nya di test juga disitu.



ya standarkan, kalau mau bisa tarung malem-malem harus bawa gituan. Udah standard lah


----------



## Indos

Rini Soewandi should be the one in charge for this role at the moment until that holding company is created ( like the one in Singapore). There is SOE Synergy MOU that is currently worked on by Rini Soewanti (SOE minister).

I like Rini Soewandi though, she has huge experience in Astra and now has her own motor cycle factory and brand. SOE Minister ideally comes from successful entrepreneur, and since Rini comes from high tech industry so I believe she has the capability to make our defense industry grow faster. It then should be the next Samsung, Toyota, Mitsubishi, etc.

PT Dirgantara now has entered civilian aircraft, and this is the example of how our defense SOE should do.

Just like many high tech companies in USA become huge because of huge demand from war, and South Korea Caebols become like Today due to protection and monopoly.

If our defense SOE's are managed well and get support, it has the possibility to transform our economy to become the next Japan and South Korea. And having advance economy is part of defense as well, thats why one nation economy and industrial out put have become a major factor to determine the strength of a nation if a war break out.


----------



## MarveL

*Empat Pesawat Tempur Sambangi Kalsel, Patroli Perbatasan*







*BANJARMASINPOST.CO.ID, BANJARBARU* - Empat buah pesawat tempur Super Tucano mendarat di Lanud Syamsudin Noor Banjarbaru, Kalsel, Senin (14/12/2015) pagi.

Komandan Lanud Syamsudin Noor Letkol Pnb Erwin Sugiandi menjelaskan, kedatangan empat pesawat tempur ini dalam rangka operasi pengamanan perbatasan.

Empat pesawat tempur ini berasal dari Squadron Udara 21 Lanud Abdurrahman Saleh Malang dipimpin langsung oleh Komandan Squadron 21 Letkol PNB Dedy 'Snow Wolf' Iskandar.






"Ya, warga Kalsel kedatangan tamu spesial nih. Mereka saat ini hanya singgah untuk refuel (isi bahan bakar) untuk melanjutkan perjalanan ke Pontianak dan Kepulauan Natuna untuk misi pengamanan perbatasan," jelasnya.

Empat Super Tucano ini tak sendiri, mereka dikawal oleh dua pesawat C 130 hercules yang mengangkut perbekalan mereka.

"Tidak menginap. Hari ini langsung berangkat jalankan misi. Nanti tanggal 20 Desember akan kembali lagi ke sini," kata Danlanud.






Heboh! Empat Pesawat Tempur Sambangi Kalsel, Katanya Sih Mengamankan Perbatasan - Banjarmasin Post


----------



## pr1v4t33r

4 CN235-220 aircraft are ready for flight test this month. These aircraft are earmarked for Indonesian Air force, Royal Thailand Police and Senegal Government


----------



## MarveL

pr1v4t33r said:


> 4 CN235-220 aircraft are ready for flight test this month. These aircraft are earmarked for Indonesian Air force, Royal Thailand Police and Senegal Government
> View attachment 279172
> 
> View attachment 279173



itu jaring buat apaan?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> 4 CN235-220 aircraft are ready for flight test this month. These aircraft are earmarked for Indonesian Air force, Royal Thailand Police and Senegal Government
> View attachment 279172
> 
> View attachment 279173


So, what's different with or without winglet?

Close up with special forces (old photo)
@ori photographer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> So, what's different with or without winglet?
> 
> Close up with special forces (old photo)
> @ori photographer
> View attachment 279184
> View attachment 279185
> View attachment 279186


The last photo, unit with HK 416, are they Denjaka bro?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> So, what's different with or without winglet?





> Winglet memiliki keunggulan dan potensi untuk meningkatkan kinerja dalam fase lepas landas, climb and cruise phases of flight pada penerbangan dengan meningkatkan rasio angkat-tarik pesawat dan mengatasi wingtip vortices, meredam putaran udara (vortex), mengatasi sayap pesawat yang kepanjangan, menghemat bahan bakar pesawat bisa diirit hingga 7%, dan meningkatkan jarak jelajah.


_CN-235 TNI Versi winglet_




anas_nurhafidz said:


> Semua udah keren. Cuma desain lampu dan juga kaca spion yg kurang sreg. Imho



Posisi knalpot, tangga, sama printilan yang ada di sisi kanan & kiri juga kurang bagus. 




MarveL said:


> itu jaring buat apaan?



Kurang tau bro.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> The last photo, unit with HK 416, are they Denjaka bro?


Yupz


pr1v4t33r said:


> _CN-235 TNI Versi winglet_
> 
> Posisi knalpot, tangga, sama printilan yang ada di sisi kanan & kiri juga kurang bagus.


Oo thanks. Ngaruh besar ya, padahal cuma winglet. Dari segi desain pun terlihat lebih modern.

Semoga ada minor change desain pada badak dan juga anoa amfibi.


----------



## MarveL

*Lundin's newest toy for the fishery department 
PT. LUNDIN INDUSTRY INVEST (NORTHSEABOATS)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

MarveL said:


> *Lundin's newest toy for the fishery department
> PT. LUNDIN INDUSTRY INVEST (NORTHSEABOATS)*


Nice...
Another Lundin Made, Now operated with KOPASKA.








KMC Komando. Locally Made By PT TESCO INDOMARITIM. Totally 13 unit in service...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to the owner


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> KMC Komando. Locally Made By PT TESCO INDOMARITIM. Totally 13 unit in service...



nice number...


----------



## Nike

Kemewahan, padahal hilux cukup


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

madokafc said:


> View attachment 279340
> 
> 
> Kemewahan, padahal hilux cukup


Wow evoque rekk.
Gak usah heran tan, setelah bosen make pajer* dan fortune* mereka mulai mencoba yg regane diatas 1m. Gk sebandinglah dgn kondisi pos atau petugas di perbatasan.

Gak PM gak Polis* 

Imho.



pr1v4t33r said:


> nice number...


What i want is KOPASKA also operated this KMC. 
Inget Carat kemarin, kalo KOPASKA pake nih KMC kan lebih badass...yg skrg terlalu kecil dibanding yg dibawa US kmrin. Imho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> What i want is KOPASKA also operated this KMC.
> Inget Carat kemarin, kalo KOPASKA pake nih KMC kan lebih badass...yg skrg terlalu kecil dibanding yg dibawa US kmrin. Imho



Agree.


----------



## Sandria

anas_nurhafidz said:


> So, what's different with or without winglet?



Adding explanation from pr1v4t33r;
Air velocity above wing surface is faster than below.
Without winglet, the air stream below wing tip which has higher pressure is leaking into air stream above wing tip which has lower pressure. This air leak is creating turbulence at wing tip. Because of that turbulence, the wing tip has no lift force. Those wing tips become parasite, adding drag without adding lift.

With winglet the turbulence is located not at wing tip but at winglet tip. The turbulence also smaller.
With winglet, we can have more lift with less wing span.
That is why A380 by default has winglet; to reduce wing span.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Wow evoque rekk. Gak usah heran tan, setelah bosen make pajer* dan fortune* mereka mulai mencoba yg regane diatas 1m. Gk sebandinglah dgn kondisi pos atau petugas di perbatasan.



ini pasti dibelinya pake penganggaran dengan kalimat bersayap. "program penguatan ......"


----------



## CountStrike

*oot Bro and sist.. 

Menlu RI Tegas Bantah Dukung Aliansi Militer Saudi*
Selasa, 15 Desember 2015 | 11:57

[JAKARTA] Menteri Luar Negeri Retno Marsudi membantah bahwa Indonesia memberi dukungan atas pembentukan aliansi militer buatan Arab Saudi untuk melawan terorisme. Retno menegaskan Indonesia memiliki garis politik luar negeri yang jelas untuk tidak ikut dalam aliansi militer apa pun.

Retno mengatakan komunikasinya dengan Menlu Arab Saudi, Adel Al-Jubeir, dilakukan terakhir kali hari Senin (14/12) malam. Menurutnya, inisiatif awal yang disebutkan Saudi adalah pembentukan _international center for countering terrorism _(pusat internasional untuk melawan terorisme), bukan sebuah aliansi militer.

“Tidak benar (mendukung aliansi militer) Dalam beberapa hari ini komunikasi memang dilakukan. Hal pertama yang ditanyakan oleh Indonesia adalah masalah modalitasnya (terkait pembentukan_international center_),” kata Retno saat dihubungi _SP_ di Jakarta, Selasa (15/12) pagi.

Retno mengaku tidak tahu adanya perubahan dari pembentukan pusat internasional menjadi sebuah aliansi militer. “Mohon ditanyakan ke Saudi,” katanya.

Menurutnya, Indonesia mendesak Saudi menjelaskan masalah modalitas untuk pusat internasional agar bisa menyelaraskan dengan kepentingan politik dalam negeri. Tapi, Saudi ternyata bermaksud lain yaitu membentuk kekuatan militer baru dengan meminta dukungan negara-negara Islam termasuk Indonesia.

“Oleh karena itu mengenai modalitas sangat penting artinya bagi Indonesia untuk memahami apakah inisiatif tersebut sejalan dengan politik luar negeri dan kepentingan kita,” kata Retno.

Kantor berita Pemerintah Saudi, _SPA_, Senin malam, mengeluarkan pernyataan yang menyebutkan 33 negara Islam telah memutuskan untuk membentuk sebuah aliansi militer dalam rangka melawan terorisme yang dipimpin oleh Kerajaan Arab Saudi. Pusat operasi bersama akan dibangun di Kota Riyadh untuk berkoordinasi dan mendukung operasi militer melawan terorisme, serta membangun program-progaram dan mekanisme untuk mendukung upaya itu.

Negara-negara Islam yang diklaim berpartisipasi dalam aliansi militer bentukan Saudi itu antara lain Malaysia, Yordania, Uni Emirat Arab, Pakistan, Palestina, Libia, Mesir, Turki, Bahrain, Bangladesh, Lebanon, Kuwait, Qatar, dan sejumlah negara mayoritas Muslim di Afrika.

Pernyataan itu menambahkan lebih dari 10 negara Islam, termasuk di dalamnya Indonesia, juga telah menyatakan dukungannya atas pembentukan aliansi militer tersebut dan akan mengambil langkah-langkah yang diperlukan terkait hal itu. [C-5/L-8]

http://sp.beritasatu.com/internasional/menlu-ri-tegas-bantah-dukung-aliansi-militer-saudi/104343


----------



## Nike

si mbah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

US/europe aircraft Orange flame, Russian aircraft what i see is blue flame 
@roland


----------



## yugocrosrb95

anas_nurhafidz said:


> US/europe aircraft Orange flame, Russian aircraft what i see is blue flame
> @roland
> View attachment 279445



Blue is hotter han Orange.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kopassus long march, 500km, Bandung-Cilacap in ten days. They marched 50km per day in full gears.






Indigenous Minigun join development Indonesia Army R&D Center (Dislitbang TNI-AD) and PT Pindad.






Indonesia's PT Pindad looks to secure Badak deal
Indonesia's land systems specialist PT Pindad aims to secure in 2016 a production contract for its under-development 6x6 Badak 90 mm direct fire vehicle (DFV), the state-owned company revealed on 14 December. PT Pindad said in a press release that it oversaw trials of the vehicle earlier this month with the support of the Ministry of Defence (MoD) and that the exercises were part of the certification process required to support a sale to the Indonesian Army.

Silmy Karim, chief executive officer of PT Pindad, said that with "good co-operation [between the company and the MoD] the Badak will strengthen the ranks of the army next year".

_Indonesia's PT Pindad looks to secure Badak deal | IHS Jane's 360_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sejumlah prajurit TNI AD berbaris pada upacara peringatan Hari Juang Kartika atau Hari Angkatan Darat, di Makodam IV/Diponegoro, di Semarang, Jateng, Selasa (15/12/2015). Hari Juang Kartika merupakan peringatan peristiwa bersejarah perjuangan para pendahulu TNI AD bersama rakyat untuk melawan musuh yang ingin menjajah kembali bumi pertiwi di kota Ambarawa pada tanggal 15 Desember 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*Jakarta wants military deals to add value : Tokyo*






_Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi will push technology transfers in military procurement during her upcoming talks in Tokyo._

JAKARTA -- Indonesia no longer wants to just buy military hardware from other countries, and expects technology transfer and sustainability to be a condition of future deals.

* Any military procurement must "give added value to Indonesia"*, Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi told the Nikkei Asian Review in Jakarta on Tuesday. Adding value means augmenting both Indonesian military capacity and technology.

"If possible, we have to enable joint production in the future so that Indonesia will not continue to depend on other countries," said Marsudi. She said future military deals will only be with partners who embrace this approach.

"If you agree with these principles, let's do this together," said Marsudi. "If not, forget it. *Our policy is to empower our own strategic industries*. We already have some -- they are very productive and have started exporting."

The minister was speaking a day ahead of a trip to Tokyo for Indonesia and Japan's first '2+2' talks, which also involve Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and their Japanese counterparts.

Earlier this month, Indonesia inked an agreement with South Korea for state-owned aircraft manufacturer Dirgantara Indonesia and Korea Aerospace Industries to jointly develop experimental jet fighters. Technology transfer was also key to a purchase agreement for three submarines from South Korea last year.

Concerning regional security issues, Marsudi said Indonesia remains neutral amid rising tensions in the South China Sea, and reminded that its extended archipelago has no overlapping territorial claims with China. Indonesia, the minister said, wants its disputant neighbors to agree on a code of conduct to regulate their behavior in this "strategic" region.

On terrorism in the wake of the Nov. 13 attacks in Paris, Marsudi said Indonesia continues to participate in the global war on terror. Having dealt with several terrorism incidents post 9-11 in 2001, she said it has emerged as a "center of excellence" for regional counterterrorism efforts.

The minister emphasized the need for "comprehensive approaches" that balance hard power with religious and culturally-sensitive approaches. An example is the Indonesian state's improved partnership with the Nahdlatul Ulama and the Muhammadiyah, the country's two main Muslim organizations.

"Security measures should not [mean] blindly attacking," said Marsudi. "Counterterrorism doesn't always have to mean direct armed confrontations. Promoting tolerance and pluralism is equally important -- this is what differentiates Indonesia from other nations."

The Jakarta Center for Law Enforcement Cooperation deals with transnational crimes, including terrorism, people smuggling and drug trafficking. It has trained 18,000 law enforcement officers from other countries in Southeast Asia since opening in 2004, according to Marsudi.

Indonesia defense : Jakarta wants military deals to add value- Nikkei Asian Review



*Industry*
*Indonesia's PT Pindad looks to secure Badak deal*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly






Indonesia's land systems specialist PT Pindad aims to secure in 2016 a production contract for its under-development 6x6 Badak 90 mm direct fire vehicle (DFV), the state-owned company revealed on 14 December.

PT Pindad said in a press release that it oversaw trials of the vehicle earlier this month with the support of the Ministry of Defence (MoD) and that the exercises were part of the certification process required to support a sale to the Indonesian Army.

Silmy Karim, chief executive officer of PT Pindad, said that with "good co-operation [between the company and the MoD] the Badak will strengthen the ranks of the army next year".

Indonesia's PT Pindad looks to secure Badak deal | IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sandria

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indigenous Minigun join development Indonesia Army R&D Center (Dislitbang TNI-AD) and PT Pindad.
> View attachment 279453



Wow, cool toy!
That multi-barrels gun is gas operated or electric-motor driven?
From where PT PINDAD importing their barrels?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sandria said:


> Wow, cool toy!
> That multi-barrels gun is gas operated or electric-motor driven?
> From where PT PINDAD importing their barrels?



Pengembangannya sudah lumayan lama, pertama kali diperkenalkan ke publik lewat pameran TNI AD 2013 di monas. Cek infonya disini: _SMML: Prototipe Gatling Gun Made in Indonesia | Indomiliter.com_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

It's Airforce
@Roland

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Armed Forces member helping evacuating civilian from area affected by flood in Pasaman, West Sumatra


----------



## radialv

anas_nurhafidz said:


> It's Airforce
> @Roland
> View attachment 279548
> View attachment 279549
> View attachment 279550


is that wong Bae KT-1?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Exo-Suit developed by the Indonesian Army R&D Center (Dislitbang TNI-AD)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

radialv said:


> is that wong Bae KT-1?


Yap...


----------



## Nike

*Military must support state politics: President*
Rabu, 16 Desember 2015 14:18 WIB | 427 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has affirmed that personnel of the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) must support the policies of the state politics and not become involved in political practices.

"The politics of the TNI is the states politics. The TNI follows the state policies. Everything that the state does is for the people," President Jokowi stated while giving directives at the opening of the TNI Leadership Meeting 2016 at the TNI Headquarters here on Wednesday.

The TNI only follows a vertical command chain and believes in loyalty and obedience to the president as the highest commander of the TNI, he pointed out.

President Jokowi emphasized that in order to strengthen the defense system, Indonesia should meet the demands for the primary weapons defense system (alutsista) in an integrated manner at sea, on land, and in air as almost every country is competing to advance its defense technology.

"Build a strong TNI with modern alutsista," he remarked.

The head of state also called to develop the national defense industry to reduce dependence on imports.

He also urged to further enhance the capacity of the military personnel who are well-trained and professional.

TNI Chief General Gatot Nurmantyo emphasized that the TNIs loyalty lies with the president.

"I guarantee the highest loyalty of the TNI," he affirmed.(*)

Military must support state politics: President - ANTARA News


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Cool video from Kopaska....






Satu jam bersama Pak Silmy Karim






Muda, ganteng, sukses, pinter, karir meroket, ahli intelijen, bicaranya detail dan jelas ttg militer sekalipun beliau sipil. Cocok nih jadi Menhan Imho

-anoa di PBB sudah 50 unit dan ada pesanan tambahan sekitar 30 unit
-pindad sedang mengembangkan varian selanjutnya yaitu ANOA 3
-kedepannya anoa series pake RCWS dan bisa deteksi Sniper
-SSX Akan sertifikasi dan akan dijual massal dan bisa diadu dengan AK-47
-DLL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Cool video from Kopaska....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satu jam bersama Pak Silmy Karim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muda, ganteng, sukses, pinter, karir meroket, ahli intelijen, bicaranya detail dan jelas ttg militer sekalipun beliau sipil. Cocok nih jadi Menhan Imho
> 
> -anoa di PBB sudah 50 unit dan ada pesanan tambahan sekitar 30 unit
> -pindad sedang mengembangkan varian selanjutnya yaitu ANOA 3
> -kedepannya anoa series pake RCWS dan bisa deteksi Sniper
> -SSX Akan sertifikasi dan akan dijual massal dan bisa diadu dengan AK-47
> -DLL


Your people know How to make a video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Why is Indonesia not in the Saudi-led Sunni coalition against terror?*

The Saudis love coalitions. The Sunni monarchy had the Americans, the British, the French and sundry other oil importers on their side to drive Saddam’s legions out of Kuwait in 1991. Earlier this year, the Saudi military – for which read the youngest defence minister in the world and the ambitious Deputy Prime Minister, Mohamed bin Salman al-Saud – struck at the Kingdom’s Shia Houthi enemies in Yemen in yet another coalition. This included not only Saudi fighter-bombers but jets from Qatar, the Emirates, Kuwait, Bahrain, Egypt, Jordan, Morocco and Sudan.




READ MORE
*Saudi Arabia forms Muslim anti-terror coalition - without mention Isis*
But now – with all the drama of a new Hollywood franchise – the Saudis have announced their new multinational military epic against the “disease” of Islamic “terror”, starring more Muslim and would-be Muslim states than ever before assembled since the time of the Prophet. Once more, as in the Yemen adventure (already plagued by humanitarian catastrophe and credible accounts of the slaughter of civilians under Saudi air attacks), Prince Mohamed, aged 31, is leading his country.

In all seriousness, he announced that the battle of this latest “coalition” – which includes countries as mythical as “Palestine”, as corrupt as Afghanistan and as powerless as Lebanon, with bankrupt Chad and the Islamic Republic of the Comoros thrown in for good measure – would require “a very strong effort to fight”. Few spotted, however, the curious absence from the 34-strong “coalition” of Indonesia, which has the world’s largest Muslim population. 
This is very strange, since the 2002 Bali bombings, which killed 202 mostly foreign civilians, brought al-Qaeda into Indonesia’s own “war against terror”. Surely Indonesia, with a Sunni population of more than 200 million, would have an interest in joining their fellow Sunni Muslims in this unprecedented “coalition”? Or could it be that with more than 30 Indonesian maids on Saudi Arabia’s death row after grotesquely unfair trials, the country wants an end to this injustice before committing its army to the Kingdom?

Pakistan is an interesting addition because the last time it was asked to fight for the Saudis, in the present disastrous Yemen civil war, the parliament in Islamabad rejected Saudi Arabia’s request after the Saudis insisted that only Sunni Muslim soldiers in the Pakistani army would be allowed to participate. 
All in all, then, a pretty vast “coalition” – most of whom are saddled with massive international debt and face constant economic collapse. So the real figures behind this extraordinary military force is not how many countries plan to participate, but how many millions – or billions – of dollars Saudi Arabia plans to pay them for their fraternal military assistance.

Along with the obvious question: just which strain of the “terror disease” does young Prince Mohamed intend to destroy? The Isis version – albeit spiritually founded on the same Sunni Wahabi purist doctrines which govern the Saudi state? The Nusrah version, which is espoused by the very same Qatar which is now part of this weird “coalition”? The Shia Houthis of Yemen, who are regarded as pro-Iranian terrorists by the Sunni Yemeni President whom the Saudis support? And what kind of relationship do the Saudis envision with the Iranians who are fighting in both Iraq and Syria against the same Isis “terror” which our favourite Saudi prince identifies as part of the “disease”? Neither Shia Iran nor Shia Iraq, needless to say, is part of the new international Muslim army.

So we know there’s a “coalition”. But who will it fight? How much will it be paid? And why is this a largely Sunni Muslim force rather than just a Muslim “coalition”?


More about: 
Saudi Arabia
Isis
Indonesia
Why is Indonesia not in the Saudi-led Sunni coalition against terror? | Voices | The Independent


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Lumayan, ada peningkatan. Alutsista yang sudah sepuh mulai dipensiunkan.


> KSAD TNI Jenderal Mulyono yang turut mendampingi kunjungan Presiden Jokowi dan Panglima TNI Jenderal Gatot Nurmantyo menyambut baik dukungan Jokowi untuk kehadiran panser Badak di jajaran alutsista TNI Angkatan Darat. Panser Badak ini akan menggantikan tugas tank yang sudah harus segera dikandangkan._* "Kami ada rencana menggantikan jajaran tank Saladin yang sudah tua dengan Badak buatan Pindad,"*_ ujar Mulyono.


_Presiden Jokowi Dukung 'Badak' Perkuat Alutsista TNI_
















_*Note:* maketnya terlihat berbeda dari prototype badak yang sudah ada sekarang dibagian hull dan turretnya.



_
-- video --

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Behold! Pindad's smart bomb




akan diuji coba dalam waktu dekat

Pindad's manpad launcher + missile mockup

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

End of this year. Many Warship being drydocking for repairing,retrofit and repowering at PT PAL.
KRI YOS
KRI HASAN BASRI
KRI NALA
Etc








Dibelakang KRI YOS itu si sigma ya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*




TNI chief strikes alarmist tone on proxy war*






Indonesian Military (TNI) commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo has warned that Indonesia could be the site of proxy wars between major powers aimed at controlling the country’s natural resources.

“There are many ways that foreign countries could control our natural resources, one of the strategies is by using a proxy war. We can already sense that proxy war is creeping in today and we should be on the alert because it could be on its way,” Gatot said in Makassar, South Sulawesi, over the weekend.

A proxy war is a war instigated by a major power but in which it does not itself participates. It uses other governments and agents, including non-state actors to do the fighting. It can involve countries fighting their opponent’s allies, or assisting their allies in fighting their opponent.

Gatot said that the signs of a proxy war could already be felt.

“[The strategy of proxy war] includes control of the media in Indonesia. The media engineers conflict between the military and police or between political parties, and instigates societal and cultural change. [There is also] drug smuggling, which has been going on for a long time,” he said.

Gatot said that Indonesia could easily prevent the outbreak of a proxy war as it already had the solution.

“We have Pancasila and the communal spirit [gotong royong]. We should revive those values,” he said.

According to Gatot, currently around the world countries are scrambling to get their hands on dwindling natural resources, especially energy.

He claimed that the increased use of fuel between 2007 and 2009 had triggered skyrocketing costs of food by at least 75 percent.

“It is predicted that with the depletion of fossil-based energy resources, in the future conflict will be more about controlling food resources, clean water, and bio energy, all of which comes from areas on the equator,” Gatot said.

The TNI commander said that three key regions on the equator; Indonesia, Central Africa, and Central America, could be targeted by major powers hungry for resources.

“So Indonesia would be a center for energy resources, a food basket and source of clean water. It would be a future target for the agents of foreign countries that don’t have those kind of luxuries,” Gatot said.

Gatot has been preoccupied with the concept of proxy war for a while.

While serving as the Army chief of staff, Gatot said that he was convinced that Timor Leste seceded from Indonesia as a result of a proxy war waged to control the oil field in the Timor Gap.

Gatot also claimed that the major street protests and rallies that led to mass layoffs among 20 oil palm plantations managed by Indonesians were also part of a proxy war, which was directed at shutting down the operations of many Indonesian-controlled palm oil plantations, so that they could then be sold off to foreign companies.

He has also used the term “proxy war” quite liberally in dialogues with university students and the country’s youth.

TNI chief strikes alarmist tone on proxy war | The Jakarta Post



*Navy to choose submarines from among three vendors*






_The Navy is yet to make a decision on what type of submarines it will purchase to complete its weapons system procurement in the next five-year strategic plan._

Navy Chief of Staff, Admiral Ade Supandi said it would be some time before a decision could be made.

“The Navy and the military headquarters are still conducting a strategic review of the matter. The procurement takes time because it must go through several phases,” Ade said in Jakarta on Tuesday.

According to Ade, the first phase would be drawing up the submarines’ specifications, the second phase would be planning the budget and the last phase would be building the vessels.

The Navy is currently reviewing three types of submarine from three countries; the Russian Kilo class, the South Korean Chang Bogo and a German design.

“We are still conducting reviews, but we expect to buy a diesel-electric type, [from one of those vendors]” he said.

Previously, Navy spokesperson Comr. Muhammad Zainuddin told_ The Jakarta Post _that the force had opted to procure Kilo-class submarines from Russia as part of the 2015-2019 strategic plan. 

“There are many types of Kilo-class submarines, we have yet to decide which type we will purchase,” Zainuddin said.

The Russian Kilo-class 636 submarines are mainly intended for anti-ship and anti-submarine operations in shallow waters. 

The type is also resilient in a variety of weather conditions. Countries that operate the Kilo class include Algeria, China, India, Romania and Vietnam.

Indonesia has a long history of procuring submarines from Russia and the former Soviet Union. In 1967, it acquired 12 Whiskey-class submarines

Indonesia also procured three Chang Bogo-class submarines from South Korea in 2011. Two of the boats would be built in South Korea, while the last would be built in Indonesia.

Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said the first two boats were now more than 50 percent completed.

Submarines, with their stealth capacity, are regarded as effective deterrents and Zainuddin said that Indonesia needed at least 12 such vessels to protect its territory.

The Navy currently operates two German-made submarines, the KRI Cakra (401) and KRI Nenggala (402), which were built in the 1980s. The boats are due to be decommissioned in 2020.

According to Ade, the Navy will make its decision regarding which submarines to purchase based on the current state budget situation.

The Navy is currently busy preparing a joint exercise, code-named “Komodo” with foreign navies from 32 countries to be staged in April 2016. 

Ade said the exercise would take place off Padang, West Sumatra, and would focus on disaster mitigation.

“We’ve selected Padang, because the area is a disaster-prone area. We also want to introduce them to the area and our rich country,” Ade said.

He expected that the joint exercise would serve as a conduit for a transfer of knowledge and boost relations between neighboring countries.

Navy to choose submarines from among three vendors | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

@pr1v4t33r

Is it going to be smart bomb...?

I think that is a bomb that will replace Mk 82 bomb that is used in our F 16/ TA 50/F 5/Hawk

But of course it can be developed into a smart bomb one as the design is sufficient for that, just look on how our Hawk can hit the target accurately using Mk 82


----------



## Nike

Dumb bomb is never be replaced. They are easy to be made and cheap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@Indos I give u newest video.

look how Super Tucano/F16 hit the target accurately using Mk 82

Exercise Sikatan Daya





Checking...
1 Hawk can fitted with two Mk82

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> @pr1v4t33r Is it going to be smart bomb...?



Aye aye, that's smart bomb currently being developed by Pindad, our own jdam kit. I think we can use it with mk 82 bomb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> Dumb bomb is never be replaced. They are easy to be made and cheap



What I mean is that Pindad can make two kind of bombs by using similar design if this prototype can be really proven during the test, dumb bomb like Mk 82 and Smart Bomb (JDAM). We will save a lot of money and Missile Department in Pindad can get huge budget annually that can be used for making more sophisticated missile.

Ammunition made by Western nations will be much more expensive by the way, and at war we might use hundred or thousands bombs like this, so we can stop buying Mk 82 and start using Pindad bombs if the bomb is quite good.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> What I mean is that Pindad can make two kind of bombs by using similar design if this prototype can be really proven during the test, dumb bomb like Mk 82 and Smart Bomb (JDAM). We will save a lot of money and Missile Department in Pindad can get huge budget annually that can be used for making more sophisticated missile.
> 
> Ammunition made by Western nations will be much more expensive by the way, and at war we might use hundred or thousands bombs like this, so we can stop buying Mk 82 and start using Pindad bombs if the bomb is quite good.



kita udah bisa bikin bro, jenis bom Mk 82. Kerjasama DislitbangAU dan Pindad. Namanya BT-125, BT-250 & BT-500. Mk-82 sekelas BT-500, Mk-81 sekelas BT-250.












Sudah di uji coba pada Super Tukano





Sudah diuji cobakan juga di F-16

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> kita udah bisa bikin bro, jenis bom Mk 82. Kerjasama DislitbangAU dan Pindad. Namanya BT-125, BT-250 & BT-500. Mk-82 sekelas BT-500, Mk-81 sekelas BT-250.



Thanks mate, it is a good thing to hear that Air Force has already used it as well.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> Thanks mate, it is a good thing to hear that Air Force has already used it as well.



Yes, and now we are already moving toward the smart bomb era

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> @Indos I give u newest video.
> 
> look how Super Tucano/F16 hit the target accurately using Mk 82
> 
> Exercise Sikatan Daya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking...
> 1 Hawk can fitted with two Mk82
> View attachment 279906


Its static target and F-16 / Sutuc must make low pass inside enemy SHORAD area, its not gonna work against moving enemy column or when suppressing enemy air defense (SEAD).
If you look the latest RSAF Forging Sabre exercise in Arizone, we are clearly left behind in capability of mounting strategic airstrike. With Smart Bombs we can maximize our UAV / Ground commandos capability using lasing method to mark the target so it can be destroyed in single pass from safe distance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Its static target and F-16 / Sutuc must make low pass inside enemy SHORAD area, its not gonna work against moving enemy column or when suppressing enemy air defense (SEAD).
> If you look the latest RSAF Forging Sabre exercise in Arizone, we are clearly left behind in capability of mounting strategic airstrike. With Smart Bombs we can maximize our UAV / Ground commandos capability using lasing method to mark the target so it can be destroyed in single pass from safe distance.



Too many high tech will damage Air Force skills buddy, I think the training and the result of it is still very important 

We all agree that using UCAV, JDAM, and missile like AGM Maveric are more effective but such training is still useful to train our pilots.

I hope we can make cruise missile as soon as possible, with that weapon being mass produced here, it will really improve our deterrent effect.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indos said:


> Too many high tech will damage Air Force skills buddy, I think the training and the result of it is still very important
> 
> We all agree that using UCAV, JDAM, and missile like AGM Maveric are more effective but such training is still useful to train our pilots.
> 
> I hope we can make cruise missile as soon as possible, with that weapon being mass produced here, it will really improve our deterrent effect.


Coordinated airstrike using network system between UAV - Command Post - Striker Flight is not considered cutting edge anymore bro, its standard for modern air force. Just like Electronic Warfare for SEAD which is first introduced during the first Gulf war in the early 90's, our air force still dont have Electronic Warfare capability until now. We are left behind in many aspect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Coordinated airstrike using network system between UAV - Command Post - Striker Flight is not considered cutting edge anymore bro, its standard for modern air force. Just like Electronic Warfare for SEAD which is first introduced during the first Gulf war in the early 90's, our air force still dont have Electronic Warfare capability until now. We are left behind in many aspect.



What do you mean of electronic warfare capability....? In a large scale do you mean mate...?

We know that even in early 2000's our 2 F 16 using that (jamming stuff) during dog fight with 5 USA F 18 above Bawean island.......

We also start to use satellite communnication now made by our own industry and has been connected to our warships

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Shittt, She is ..... PKR SIGMA 10514
@ivan flanker

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## CountStrike

*Japan courts Indonesia with defence equipment as it seeks to counter China’s influence in Asia*

*



*
Indonesian Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu, Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi, Japanese Foreign Minister Fimio Kishida and Japanese Defence Minister Gen Nakatani shake their hands before first Indonesia-Japan foreign and defence ministers meeting in Tokyo. Photo: AFP

*Japan has agreed with Indonesia to start negotiations on the transfer of defence equipment and technology to the Southeast Asian country, as they aimed to forge stronger ties amid China’s muscle-flexing in the South China Sea.*

Japanese Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida made the announcement during a joint press conference with his Indonesian counterpart as well as the Japanese and Indonesian defence ministers, *following their first “two-plus-two” security talks in Tokyo.*

The agreement was reached during the first such talks between Japan and a member of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (Asean).

Japan has been trying to boost security ties with the 10-country Asean amid China’s muscle-flexing in the South China Sea. Japanese Defence Minister Gen Nakatani said dialogue is the key to settle disputes in the South China Sea. Some Asean members are embroiled in overlapping territorial claims in that sea with Beijing.




Land reclamation by China in the Spratly Islands in the South China Sea. Photo: AFP

Retno Marsudi, Indonesia’s foreign minister, meanwhile, said her country and Japan also agreed to set up a hotline between their countries’ foreign and defence ministers, and to regularly hold two-plus-two talks.

The ministers said they also discussed counterterrorism measures, with Indonesian Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu.
expressing hope for bilateral cooperation to fight terrorism.

While Japan and Indonesia do not have overlapping territorial claims with China in the South China Sea, unlike Brunei, Vietnam, Malaysia and the Philippines among Asean members and Taiwan, both countries see the importance of upholding international law and freedom of navigation regarding the sea, Japanese officials said.

Experts in Asean affairs noted the strategic importance for Japan to forge a two-plus-two framework with Indonesia given its clout in Asean and Tokyo’s need to demonstrate even stronger ties with the regional bloc amid a severe security environment in Asia.

“Indonesia is a leader in Asean and has a major influence in Southeast Asia’s international politics. It has a big say on how Asean is moving forward,” said Mie Oba, a professor of international relations at the Tokyo University of Science.

“For Japan, setting up and launching a two-plus-two framework with regional-power Indonesia is significant in boosting Japan’s relations with Asean,” Oba said.

Tensions in the South China Sea, a key international shipping route, have heightened especially in the wake of China’s fast-paced and massive land reclamation work that has made smaller Asian claimants uneasy.

While Indonesia has mostly shied away from antagonising China in the territorial row, it is wary of China’s maritime forays and vast claims in the sea, given that China’s so-called “nine-dash line” territorial claim overlaps with Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone around the Natuna Islands.

Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe and Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo agreed during their summit talks in March to arrange the two-plus-two meeting, following a deal struck between Abe and Jokowi’s predecessor, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, in December 2013 to launch the framework.

*The meeting took place amid what the officials described as improving signs over Japan-Indonesia ties strained due to the Southeast Asian country’s decision to choose China over Japan for its first high-speed rail link. *

Japan courts Indonesia with defence equipment as it seeks to counter China’s influence in Asia | South China Morning Post


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indos said:


> What do you mean of electronic warfare capability....? In a large scale do you mean mate...?
> 
> We know that even in early 2000's our 2 F 16 using that (jamming stuff) during dog fight with 5 USA F 18 above Bawean island.......
> 
> We also start to use satellite communnication now made by our own industry and has been connected to our warships


I dont think so, F-16 A/B jamming suit comes in Jamming Pod (AN/ALQ-131) attach to the wing and as far as i know we does not possess that equipment. The article of the dogfight is not clear and a bit of exaggeration, probably only chaff and flares released by our fighters when they get locked by USN F/A-18. Onboard electronic warfare suit only installed on later version of F-16 (block 50/52). For SEAD mission we must have dedicated electronic warfare /jammer platform and anti-radiation / radar-seeking missiles. Even during the latest TNI AU exercise, our SEAD flight / Sweepers only consisted of Su-30/27 firing rockets on the target.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Busiest plane in service and never rest from operation, War operation or non war...


----------



## Old soldier never die

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> I dont think so, F-16 A/B jamming suit comes in Jamming Pod (AN/ALQ-131) attach to the wing and as far as i know we does not possess that equipment. The article of the dogfight is not clear and a bit of exaggeration, probably only chaff and flares released by our fighters when they get locked by USN F/A-18. Onboard electronic warfare suit only installed on later version of F-16 (block 50/52). For SEAD mission we must have dedicated electronic warfare /jammer platform and anti-radiation / radar-seeking missiles. Even during the latest TNI AU exercise, our SEAD flight / Sweepers only consisted of Su-30/27 firing rockets on the target.



On the dogfight in bawean, US NAVY jammed on our F 16 first to cut off communication between our two F 16 with POPUNAS but we have inbuild HAVE QUICK II secure frequency hopping system to protect military UHF radio traffic on our F 16 Block 15 OCU.

More about Have Quick
HAVE QUICK (also HAVEQUICK, short HQ) is a frequency-hopping system used to protect military UHF radio traffic.

Since the end of World War II, U.S. and Allied military aircraft have used AM radios in the NATO harmonised 225–400 MHz UHF band[1] for short range air-to-air and ground-to-air communications. During development and the procurement of UHF radios, military planners did not require features to secure communications for aircraft and helicopters from jamming until the post-Vietnam War era. Progress in electronics in the 1970s reached a point where anyone with an inexpensive radio frequency scanner or receiver set could intercept military communications. Once the target frequencies were identified, radio frequency jamming could easily be employed to degrade or completely disable communications.

The HAVE QUICK program was a response to this problem. Engineers recognized that newer aircraft radios already included all-channel frequency synthesizers along with keyboards and displays for data entry. The only other system requirements to achieve the desired " anti-jam functionality " were an accurate clock (for timed synchronization) and a microprocessor to addfrequency hopping to existing radios.

Aircraft and ground radios that employ HAVE QUICK must be initialized with accurate Time Of Day (TOD) (usually from aGPS receiver), a Word Of the Day (WOD) which serves as a key, and a NET number (providing mode selection and multiple networks to use the same word of the day). The word of the day, time of day and net number are input to a cryptographic pseudorandom number generator that controls the frequency changes.

HAVE QUICK is not an encryption system, though many HAVE QUICK radios can be used with encryption, e.g. the KY-58VINSON system. HAVE QUICK is not compatible with SINCGARS, the VHF - FM radios used by ground forces, which operate in a different radio band and use a different frequency hopping method; however some newer radios support both.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> I dont think so, F-16 A/B jamming suit comes in Jamming Pod (AN/ALQ-131) attach to the wing and as far as i know we does not possess that equipment. The article of the dogfight is not clear and a bit of exaggeration, probably only chaff and flares released by our fighters when they get locked by USN F/A-18. Onboard electronic warfare suit only installed on later version of F-16 (block 50/52). For SEAD mission we must have dedicated electronic warfare /jammer platform and anti-radiation / radar-seeking missiles. Even during the latest TNI AU exercise, our SEAD flight / Sweepers only consisted of Su-30/27 firing rockets on the target.



That jamming thing that is used during the dog fight I heard from Angkasa magazine ( this year ) and it is the pilots themselves who said that, so the source is quite credible. There is a special report on that, 2 lead pilots ( each F 16 has 2 pilots) were interviewed.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Old soldier never die said:


> On the dogfight in bawean, US NAVY jammed on our F 16 first to cut off communication between our two F 16 with POPUNAS but we have inbuild HAVE QUICK II secure frequency hopping system to protect military UHF radio traffic on our F 16 Block 15 OCU.
> 
> More about Have Quick
> HAVE QUICK (also HAVEQUICK, short HQ) is a frequency-hopping system used to protect military UHF radio traffic.
> 
> Since the end of World War II, U.S. and Allied military aircraft have used AM radios in the NATO harmonised 225–400 MHz UHF band[1] for short range air-to-air and ground-to-air communications. During development and the procurement of UHF radios, military planners did not require features to secure communications for aircraft and helicopters from jamming until the post-Vietnam War era. Progress in electronics in the 1970s reached a point where anyone with an inexpensive radio frequency scanner or receiver set could intercept military communications. Once the target frequencies were identified, radio frequency jamming could easily be employed to degrade or completely disable communications.
> 
> The HAVE QUICK program was a response to this problem. Engineers recognized that newer aircraft radios already included all-channel frequency synthesizers along with keyboards and displays for data entry. The only other system requirements to achieve the desired " anti-jam functionality " were an accurate clock (for timed synchronization) and a microprocessor to addfrequency hopping to existing radios.
> 
> Aircraft and ground radios that employ HAVE QUICK must be initialized with accurate Time Of Day (TOD) (usually from aGPS receiver), a Word Of the Day (WOD) which serves as a key, and a NET number (providing mode selection and multiple networks to use the same word of the day). The word of the day, time of day and net number are input to a cryptographic pseudorandom number generator that controls the frequency changes.
> 
> HAVE QUICK is not an encryption system, though many HAVE QUICK radios can be used with encryption, e.g. the KY-58VINSON system. HAVE QUICK is not compatible with SINCGARS, the VHF - FM radios used by ground forces, which operate in a different radio band and use a different frequency hopping method; however some newer radios support both.


Thats for secure communication like what PT LEN build for the army backpack commuication with 100 hopping per second. We didnt have electronic warfare system to blind the enemy radars and thats very crucial factor in SEAD (Suppression of Enemy Air Defense System), my first comment responding to the dumb bomb vs smart bombs in relation to modern airstrike capability referring to modernization of our strike capability which is integrated airstrike from UAV as tracker and target acquisition platform (by lasing) to the striker flight with smart bombs (laser guided munition). The discussion developed to other supporting aspect which is electronic warfare capability in suppressing the enemy radar using jamming platform.



Indos said:


> That jamming thing that is used during the dog fight I heard from Angkasa magazine ( this year ) and it is the pilots themselves who said that, so the source is quite credible. There is a special report on that, 2 lead pilots ( each F 16 has 2 pilots) were interviewed.


I think its like @Old soldier never die just say in his post above - it refers to communication jamming where we have secure anti-jamming communication system.
But what im talking about our SEAD capability is to suppress enemy radars / air defense system, blinding their radar and neutralize it using anti radiation / radar-seeker missile.
This is related to our previous conversation about Smart vs Dumb bombs. When u say its too high-tech, im responding by explain it that such capability is standard for modern air warfare because strategic airstrike cannot be done effectively by using dumb bomb in today standard. Not to mention if the target located in dense population area. We cannot just carpet-bombing them since it will result in massive collateral damage, low accuracy and higher risk to our striker flight since they will come inside enemy SHORAD range.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

CountStrike said:


> *“Indonesia is a leader in Asean and has a major influence in Southeast Asia’s international politics*. It has a big say on how Asean is moving forward,” *said* *Mie Oba, a professor of international relations at the Tokyo University of Science.*
> 
> “For Japan, setting up and launching a two-plus-two framework with *regional-power Indonesia* is significant in boosting Japan’s relations with Asean,” Oba said.



This should be bolt, so it is not us, Indonesian PDF members, who should be blame every time we mention about our political weight in here................

Who want to argue with a Japanese Professor in international relations from a reputable world class university......... ....................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

> *“Indonesia is a leader in Asean and has a major influence in Southeast Asia’s international politics*. It has a big say on how Asean is moving forward,” *said* *Mie Oba, a professor of international relations at the Tokyo University of Science.*





Indos said:


> This should be bolt, so it is not us, Indonesian PDF members, who should be blame every time we mention about our political weight in here................



The world in general agree with that premise. Only the ignorant, stubborn donkey will refuse to acknowledge that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> I think its like @Old soldier never die just say in his post above - it refers to communication jamming where we have secure anti-jamming communication system.
> But what im talking about our SEAD capability is to suppress enemy radars / air defense system, blinding their radar and neutralize it using anti radiation / radar-seeker missile.
> This is related to our previous conversation about Smart vs Dumb bombs. When u say its too high-tech, im responding by explain it that such capability is standard for modern air warfare because strategic airstrike cannot be done effectively by using dumb bomb in today standard. Not to mention if the target located in dense population area. We cannot just carpet-bombing them since it will result in massive collateral damage, low accuracy and higher risk to our striker flight since they will come inside enemy SHORAD range.



Thanks for the explanation above bro, really appreciated it

But you misunderstood me mate, what I say is that it is still crucial to have a practice using dumb bomb. It is not easy to do such maneuver. The skills can be used for dog fight as well, the skills is useful to practice how to lock using missile, and how to shoot using bullets if dog fight situation pushes pilots to do so.

I know that we already have Maverics and have tested that with F 16 so I know about that stuff....

I dont like carpet bombing either mate, no civilian should die because of war, it is banned in Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian F 16 Patrol on Ambalat


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Sangat disayangkan sekalipun pindad dah buat Kek MK82 buat sutuc/F16/hawk atau Pt dahana sudah buat jdumb bom LPG buat sukhoi tapi di beberapa operasi TNI AU masih lebih memilih make Bom impor. Mk82 amerika ato LPG dari russia. Ane gak tau kenapa, Kurang akurasi? murah? masih tahap ujicoba? Kok lama sekali?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Sangat disayangkan sekalipun pindad dah buat Kek MK82 buat sutuc/F16/hawk atau Pt dahana sudah buat jdumb bom LPG buat sukhoi tapi di beberapa operasi TNI AU masih lebih memilih make Bom impor. Mk82 amerika ato LPG dari russia. Ane gak tau kenapa, Kurang akurasi? murah? masih tahap ujicoba? Kok lama sekali?



ngabisin stok di gudang mungkin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*ASIA PACIFIC / POLITICS*
*Indonesia looks to boost defenses around Natuna Islands in South China Sea*
KYODO





_Minister of Foreign Affairs, Retno Marsudi and Minister of Defence Ryamizard Ryacudu 2 + 2 meetings with foreign ministers and defense ministers of Japan, on Thursday (17/12/2015) in Tokyo._

JAKARTA – Indonesia plans to strengthen its capability to defend its land and waters in the South China Sea, namely the Natuna Islands around which the country has declared an exclusive economic zone that overlaps with China’s “nine-dash line” maritime claim, its defense minister said Tuesday.

“The Natuna Islands are our outer islands. It is quite natural and logical that a country has to secure its outer islands,” Ryamizard Ryacudu said in an interview, speaking to Kyodo News ahead of “two-plus-two” security talks in Tokyo on Thursday that will involve the foreign and defense ministers of Indonesia and Japan.

“We have to strengthen our military capability to anticipate any threats like illegal fishing or something like illicit intrusion and many kinds of nontraditional threats entering into our territory,” he added.

According to Ryamizard, Indonesia plans to deploy a fleet of jet fighters and three corvettes to the islands, revamp its naval and air force base and deploy more troops.

_*Indonesia currently has about 800 service members in Natuna. Next year, the number will rise to about 2,000.*_

“This is quite natural that every country will think that way because maintaining security is our job. We can at least control any intrusion to our territory, as well as monitoring and safeguarding the area from illegal fishing,” the defense minister said.

Indonesia protested China’s nine-dash line map when it was submitted to the United Nations in May 2009.

Through diplomatic channels and notes, Indonesia has been repeatedly seeking clarification from China on the nine-dash line shown on a map published in 1947 by the then Republic of China to justify its claims to most of the South China Sea, but to no avail.

And although Indonesia is not a claimant state in the disputes over islands and reefs in the South China Sea, which mainly involve China, Vietnam and the Philippines, it has been warily monitoring China’s development of infrastructure there, including rig and lighthouse construction, as well as its seismic surveys and fishing activities.

Indonesia and Japan’s “two-plus-two” meeting will mark Japan’s first such meeting with a member of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations. Japan already has two-plus-two security talks with countries including the United States, Britain and Australia.

According to the two countries’ foreign ministries, the main agenda item of the meeting will be the unsettling situation in the South China Sea, where tensions have been rising.

Japan aims to tap into Indonesia’s regional influence to help keep in check China’s muscle-flexing in the South China Sea, an area of crucial shipping lanes, abundant in marine resources and believed to be rich in oil and gas.

Speaking on the territorial disputes, which also involve Taiwan, Malaysia and Brunei, Ryamizard called on the claimants to enhance communication and find solutions through diplomatic channels.

He said bringing their cases to international courts should only be a last resort.

The Philippines is seeking arbitration rulings on whether some Chinese activities in the disputed waters are in violation of the U.N. Convention on the Law of the Sea, such as its interference with other countries’ fishing activities, its massive land reclamation projects and its fortification of some contested features.

During his Japan visit, Ryamizard may visit Hyogo-based Japanese aircraft manufacturer ShinMaywa Industries Ltd., which manufactures US-2 amphibious aircraft used in maritime rescue operations.

Earlier this year, the minister expressed Indonesia’s interest in procuring the aircraft, but he said no timeframe has been set.

Indonesia looks to boost defenses around Natuna Islands in South China Sea | The Japan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> ngabisin stok di gudang mungkin.
> 
> View attachment 280079


Hopefully...

Kopaska unit Jungle Warfare Ops. Hellyeahhh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Hopefully...



Rest assured, TNI AU are already utilizing this bomb and will procure this bomb from our own national defence industry.










Ntar klo uji coba smart bombnya sukses, tinggal dipasangin JDAM kitnya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Saudi Arabia has ordered around 8000 MK 82 JDAM from General Dynamic (USA) in this year alone (2015), maybe if we can make the bomb as good as USA, we can sell that to Saudi.

Saudi and Indonesia has already signed strategic defense cooperation, and this nation can be said as really close to us. If Saudi can be approach heart to heart, they will tend to help us like what they do when giving export credit for PT Dirgantara, Senegal CN 235 deal I believe uses easy finance scheme from Islamic Development Bank. 

Huge market overseas.

Talking about other Indonesian defense industry, I hope in the future PT PAL start approaching Middle East Country, Oman, for instant, has ordered OPV from Singapore, I believe Oman will choose us if we can do good marketing to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

pr1v4t33r said:


> Rest assured, TNI AU are already utilizing this bomb and will procure this bomb from our own national defence industry.
> View attachment 280178
> 
> 
> View attachment 280182
> 
> 
> Ntar klo uji coba smart bombnya sukses, tinggal dipasangin JDAM kitnya


Can we load this bomb into russian fighter = our sukhoi plane?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d said:


> Can we load this bomb into russian fighter = our sukhoi plane?



For sukhoi fighter jet, we use OFAB bomb, our version is called BTN-XXX


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rondo.royal

dumb bom alias mk82 mk 84 ,ga berpandu.
Smart bom ,bom yg dipandu laser,radio,infrared macam GBU 12,GBU 27.
JDAM adl pengembangan MK82,mk84 berpandu GPS ditambah INS sebagai cadangan kalau GPS di jamming.
digambar sepertinya smart bom berpandu laser .
Petir dari sari bahari itu tebakan gw JSAM versi indo karena ga pake seeker ,dia pake autopilotnya uav alias GPS sebagai pandunya dan punya turbojet walaupun masih lambat.


----------



## initial_d

Sorry kl off topic,
Apa bisa perusahaan swasta di indonesia memproduksi senjata seperti pistol, assault rifle, cannon, missile dan menjualnya keluar negri?


----------



## Rondo.royal

Rondo.royal said:


> dumb bom alias mk82 mk 84 ,ga berpandu.
> Smart bom ,bom yg dipandu laser,radio,infrared macam GBU 12,GBU 27.
> JDAM adl pengembangan MK83,mk84 berpandu GPS ditambah INS sebagai cadangan kalau GPS di jamming.
> digambar sepertinya smart bom berpandu laser .
> Petir dari sari bahari itu tebakan gw JAASM versi indo karena ga pake seeker ,dia pake autopilotnya uav alias GPS sebagai pandunya dan punya turbojet walaupun masih lambat.


edit dikit , via hape kok susah ya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jungle Warfare...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

initial_d said:


> Sorry kl off topic,
> Apa bisa perusahaan swasta di indonesia memproduksi senjata seperti pistol, assault rifle, cannon, missile dan menjualnya keluar negri?



It is better to have state owned companies as the prominent defense companies in our countries. As for the private company doing it, we dont know whether the owner is a nationalist one or just doing it for the sake of money. It will be endanger the society and government budget as well with their lobbies power if they become huge, USA for example get this diseases.


----------



## initial_d

Indos said:


> It is better to have state owned companies as the prominent defense companies in our countries. As for the private company doing it, we dont know whether the owner is a nationalist one or just doing it for the sake of money. It will be endanger the society and government budget as well with their lobbies power if they become huge, USA for example get this diseases.


So is that mean theres law that forbid private company to defelop, produce and export hand gun, riffle and missile?


----------



## Indos

Government also has huge money, so we can use our human resources and technology there to develop risky high tech product that will be difficult to be created by our own private companies in a situation where other nations has already done it since long time ago (Toyota/ Samsung/ etc). See economic scale, marketing factors and others.

The benefit of prioritizing our state owned defense companies to supply military needs is to make them grow enough in term of manufacturing capability and technology, and thus can be a vehicle to make advance industry for civilian products. We can control them in a way it can benefit our nation, something that cannot be done if it is a private one. PT Pindad someday can make engine and civilian cars for instant, PT LEN can be another Huawei, etc.

I dont suggest us to shut down our private own companies in defense sector as I know for sure that entrepreneurship is needed to create better product and innovations. And some companies in electronics, shipbuilding, can diversify their business to tap defense product market, but I merely want to stress the importance of growing our state owned companies in here due to several factors I have mentioned.



initial_d said:


> So is that mean theres law that forbid private company to defelop, produce and export hand gun, riffle and missile?



I think they can do it, like PT Lundin who is in negotiation currently to sell about 100 tank boats for UEA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d said:


> So is that mean theres law that forbid private company to defelop, produce and export hand gun, riffle and missile?




(Perpres) No. 39 in 2014 | _http://www.ina.or.id/images/stories/download/Investment-Negative-List-Reg-39-2014.pdf_


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KRI Cakra 401 conducted rescue exercise with Helicopter of PUSPENERBAL (Naval Aviation)
@KORPS HIU KENCANA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Various vessels owned by the Navy, Police, Customs, and SAR Agency


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

#Breaking News
1 T-50i Crashed during Gebyar Dirgantara, Yogyakarta today.


----------



## Indos

Is pilot able to jump...?


----------



## NEKONEKO

rip to the falllen


----------



## pr1v4t33r

RIP. We might want to consider reducing the aerobatic fleet from our Air Force. We have lost some of the best pilot in the last few years already, when they trying to pulled some aerobatic stunt. This is upsetting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yugocrosrb95

Either electronics and back up failed, eject seat mechanism didn't work or the pilot for some reason passed out...


----------



## Indos

Stall I believe

May his sacrifice becomes our spirit to contribute and fight the bad guys in our nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Speechless...

I Guess, Lost control and stall. Like i play a simulator jet fighter when an turn off the engine.

اللهم افغر لهما وارحمهما

RIP FOR THE FALLEN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yugocrosrb95

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Speechless...
> 
> I Guess, Lost control and stall. Like i play a simulator jet fighter when an turn off the engine.
> 
> اللهم افغر له وارحمه
> 
> RIP FOR THE FALLEN



I am surprised that he didn't eject.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

yugocrosrb95 said:


> I am surprised that he didn't eject.


U know, at least second they able to control plane but Too Low and Stall. See again the video.


----------



## yugocrosrb95

anas_nurhafidz said:


> U know, at least second they able to control plane but Too Low and Stall. See again the video.



He could still eject...


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

yugocrosrb95 said:


> He could still eject...


I don't Know why...


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yugocrosrb95

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 280655



If you had FA-50 then you could use KEPD 350K2 with 400 kilometer range.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Terima kasih Ltc.Pnb Marda Sardjono & Capt. Pnb Dwi Cahyo.. teriring do'a kami rakyat negeri ini untuk lara tentara langitku... keep head up sir... we're all proud all of you...





@Fadhil F. Raditya
TT-5007's last flight.
Adisucipto AFB (WAHH/JOG), December 20, 2015. A few minutes before the crash.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## initial_d

Farrewel my heroes, may you rest in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Pesawat T50i Sempat Menabrak Gedung AAU Saat Jatuh dan Terbakar

Innalillahi, Mari Doakan TNI Kita Yang Gugur, Semoga Ini Tidak Terjadi Lagi

Jakarta - Pesawat TNI AU jenis T50i Golden Eagle jatuh dan menewaskan dua pilot di dalamnya. Sebelum jatuh, pesawat sempat menabrak gedung Akademi Angkatan Udara (AAU) yang berada di lingkungan Lanut Adisutjipto.
Menurut informasi yang dihimpun, peristiwa terjadi pukul 09.40 WIB pada saat melakukan akrobatik udara di Lanud Adi Sucipto, Yogyakarta, Minggu (20/12/2015). 

Pesawat menabrak gedung AAU sebelum menyentuh tanah dan terbakar.

Gedung AAU yang ditabrak pesawat T50 Golden Eagle (Istimewa)
Para penumpang pesawat komersial di Bandara Adisutjipto mendengar ledakan dari pesawat tersebut setidaknya dua kali. Kecelakaan yang menewaskan perwira TNI AU ini menyebabkan airshow dalam rangka Gebyar Dirgantara yang dimulai Sabtu kemarin ditutup lebih cepat.


----------



## Indos

Innalillahi wa inna Ilaihi Rajiun






The maneuver is too low

Hope we use it as a spirit to build the nation further, a risky duty as a pilot fighter can cost live. We should appreciate those who do risky duty ( and people who has sacrifice their life because of doing so) by doing the best for the nation that has been rewarded from Allah to us.

The braveness these pilots show to us should become our inspiration to act similar way in our own duty and task that can benefit the nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@Taufan Prasetya
Kronologi:
Detik2 pertama kali pesawat berdentum dan meledak terekam kamera saya (tanda panah merah), kebetulan saya berada di posisi terdekat dengan pesawat (+/- 250m). bersama 2 fotografer yang lain yang pertama kali berteriak saat ada pesawat jatuhTepatnya di sebelah tenggara Hanggar KT-1B, di belakang-selatan hanggar tersebut ada bukit kecil... nah di balik bukit kecil tersebut pesawat jatuh dan meledak, dengan asap membung tebal tidak terlalu lama.

Ini daerah sepi berada di sebelah timur Airforce Flying School, dan di dekat hanggar pesawat KT-1B..., sementara kerumunan massa sedang berkerumun di selatan di depan podium utama untuk menyaksikan atraksi akrobatik JAT.

Beberapa menit sebelum meledak pesawat bermanuver kearah utara dan selatan bolak balik dengan altitude rendah sehingga sangat jelas tampak dengan mata telanjang. terakhir pesawat kehilangan daya angkat saat bermanuver dari selatan keutara dan jatuh meledak dan berdentum. 

Tepat setelah ledakan saya berlari pertama kali mendekat bersama 2 fotografer yang lain.... tapi tepat sebelum menyentuh bukit ada POM berlari menyusul berteriak meminta untuk meninggalkan lokasi. Saya berbalik arah ... sementara 2 orang fotografer yang lain terus berlari masuk...

Setelah itu sirene berbunyi tiada henti dan ada sekitar 2 ambulan mendekat ke lokasi.. menyusul JAT & CN-295 di-grounded dan semua atraksi dihentikan... situasi pun berubah menjadi sunyi...

@Forum sejarah & militer


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

For an Air Force that still lacks of quantity of fighter, having THREE aerobatic team is just TOOOOO MUUUUUCH!!! (the Golden Eagles, Jupiter Aerobatic Team, Pegasus EC-130 Colibri helicopter aerobatic team).
I think better keep JAT as the only aerobatic team and assign the T-50i and EC-130 as trainers.

Dont forget that the reason we acquire T-50i is to replace the old Hawk Mk.53 as advance trainer.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> For an Air Force that still lacks of quantity of fighter, having THREE aerobatic team is just TOOOOO MUUUUUCH!!! (the Golden Eagles, Jupiter Aerobatic Team, Pegasus EC-130 Colibri helicopter aerobatic team).
> I think better keep JAT as the only aerobatic team and assign the T-50i and EC-130 as trainers.
> 
> Dont forget that the reason we acquire T-50i is to replace the old Hawk Mk.53 as advance trainer.


Agree.

Don't forget that in 2011 TNI AU also has Thunder Aerobatic which use Sukhoi series.

They better focus on JAT.

Day Before...
@ori photographer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

They all seems eager to wear out our little jet fleet for some unnecessary parade... 
Ground them all. Ban aerobatic teams from performing another show until we know what went wrong. And cut down the aerobatic team number.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prima99

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 280669
> 
> @Taufan Prasetya
> Kronologi:
> Detik2 pertama kali pesawat berdentum dan meledak terekam kamera saya (tanda panah merah), kebetulan saya berada di posisi terdekat dengan pesawat (+/- 250m). bersama 2 fotografer yang lain yang pertama kali berteriak saat ada pesawat jatuhTepatnya di sebelah tenggara Hanggar KT-1B, di belakang-selatan hanggar tersebut ada bukit kecil... nah di balik bukit kecil tersebut pesawat jatuh dan meledak, dengan asap membung tebal tidak terlalu lama.
> 
> Ini daerah sepi berada di sebelah timur Airforce Flying School, dan di dekat hanggar pesawat KT-1B..., sementara kerumunan massa sedang berkerumun di selatan di depan podium utama untuk menyaksikan atraksi akrobatik JAT.
> 
> Beberapa menit sebelum meledak pesawat bermanuver kearah utara dan selatan bolak balik dengan altitude rendah sehingga sangat jelas tampak dengan mata telanjang. terakhir pesawat kehilangan daya angkat saat bermanuver dari selatan keutara dan jatuh meledak dan berdentum.
> 
> Tepat setelah ledakan saya berlari pertama kali mendekat bersama 2 fotografer yang lain.... tapi tepat sebelum menyentuh bukit ada POM berlari menyusul berteriak meminta untuk meninggalkan lokasi. Saya berbalik arah ... sementara 2 orang fotografer yang lain terus berlari masuk...
> 
> Setelah itu sirene berbunyi tiada henti dan ada sekitar 2 ambulan mendekat ke lokasi.. menyusul JAT & CN-295 di-grounded dan semua atraksi dihentikan... situasi pun berubah menjadi sunyi...
> 
> @Forum sejarah & militer
> View attachment 280674



about time we questions the reliability of Korean Jet Fighters? we should do a complete check on their quality of Jet Fighter as this will be a great input for the upcoming IFX, whether it'll be good or just as crappy as the T-50


----------



## Indos

Too danger maneuver like this cross over in close range must not be conducted









And this maneuver should also be banned









Only aerobatics performance that is crucial on combat that should be practiced and showed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

this sad feeling, like when KT-1 and Hercules crash...rest in peace for the pilot...hope our air force can make better priority scale...


----------



## prima99

faries said:


> this sad feeling, like when KT-1 and Hercules crash...rest in peace for the pilot...hope our air force can make better priority scale...



better yet, we should put the strictest training to the pilots. this isn't the first time Indonesian pilot crashes and frankly speaking, i don't think we have competent pilots as of now.


----------



## Indos

prima99 said:


> about time we questions the reliability of Korean Jet Fighters? we should do a complete check on their quality of Jet Fighter as this will be a great input for the upcoming IFX, whether it'll be good or just as crappy as the T-50



Maneuver that is conducted too low from the ground will always have a risk of getting stall and actually the pilots has tried to lift the aircraft but not successful from the video released by Metro TV. What I can see from the video that the pilots fight till the end.

And if the stall happens close to the ground, it will be deathly as the pilots must push the nose down that requires more space.

After the accident there is raining ( even until now ), so I speculate there is order to lower the maneuver in order to be below the clouds ( which is danger if stall happen) so that people can see them.

I better suggest for independent inquiry beside the one conducted by Air Force.

Too many accidents happen during current Air Force commander ( plus controversial Presidential Helicopter case that later rejected by the President himself )


----------



## initial_d

prima99 said:


> better yet, we should put the stritho training to the pilots. this isn't the first time Indonesian pilot crashes and frankly speaking, i don't think we have competent pilots as of now.


Shit do happen, accept it, being a pilot especially fighter pilot is a risky job, those manouvres that they perform are a part of technique that all fighter pilot must have and do, who said indonesian AF PILOT are incompetent??!! They are COMPETENT PROFESSIONAL PILOT!! Even american fighter pilot can have fatal accident, we could only minimilize this kind of accident with proper training and maintanance, better SOP etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

It just another case of unnecessary expedient by having too much acrobatic teams


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> It just another case of unnecessary expedient by having too much acrobatic teams




目の中に入れても痛くない ....？


----------



## Zarvan

May ALLAH accept the sacrifice of pilots and grant them highest place in Jañnah

By the way Indonesian members here please post links of defence pages related to Indonesian Armed Forces on Facebook here on I want to like them
@Reashot Xigwin @Indos @madokafc @Jakartans@PkDef @anas_nurhafidz and others

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Complete visual of Strategic Sealift Vessel for Philippine Navy under construction at PT.PAL Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

0:15 Engine out?







madokafc said:


> It just another case of unnecessary expedient by having too much acrobatic teams





Zarvan said:


> May ALLAH accept the sacrifice of pilots and grant them highest place in Jañnah
> 
> By the way Indonesian members here please post links of defence pages related to Indonesian Armed Forces on Facebook here on I want to like them
> @Reashot Xigwin @Indos @madokafc @Jakartans@PkDef @anas_nurhafidz and others


Forum Sejarah & Militer

Lembaga Kajian Pertahanan untuk Kedaulatan NKRI

Indonesia Defence and Military Issued

Teknologi & Strategi Militer

Indonesian Air Force

Indonesia Military Picture & News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia honors Korean Army general*

The Indonesian Embassy on Friday awarded a former Korean military chief for his contributions to strengthening the bilateral alliance and Indonesia’s defense capacity. 

Former ROK Army Chief of Staff Kim Yo-han was awarded the Order of Service Medal, an honor bestowed to individuals who made distinguished achievements benefiting the Indonesian government or military. The medal is conferred by Indonesian President Joko Widodo. 

“The Indonesian government and army express deep gratitude to Gen. Kim for conducting Special Forces joint exercises and antiterrorism training, fostering close cooperation between officers and staff, and facilitating exchange programs between military academies last year,” Indonesian Ambassador John Prasetio said in a speech. 





From left: Korean trot singer Tae Jin-ah; the spouse of former ROK Army Chief of Staff Kim Yo-han; Kim Yo-han; Indonesian Ambassador John Prasetio, and his spouse Alexandra Prasetio. Joel Lee/The Korea Herald








Kim said in a speech: “I am the custodian of the medal today, but I credit my honor to all our army servicepersons who have diligently and devotedly worked to complete their missions and secure the safety of our country.”

Korean trot singer Tae Jin-ah, who received a plaque of appreciation from the embassy in late October for promoting Korean culture in Indonesia with his son, singer Iru, was present at the ceremony. 

By Joel Lee (joel@heraldcorp.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 280943



I look on these pictures several times and how come only just now I just start realizing that there is a woman on the center ....

Looks like a real pre-wedding photo for the soldier on the center


----------



## cnleio

@Indos How many T-50 jet trainers Indonesia ordered from S.Korea ?

Is it possible 'Made in China' jet trainer for Indonesia Airforce ? China exported trainers for many years, the popular is JL-8(HongDu K-8), PLAAF now flying JL-9, recent year pushing JL-10/ L-15 advanced jet trainer for export.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Tiga kapal baru perkuat Bakamla*
Minggu, 20 Desember 2015 18:29 WIB | 3.126 Views
Pewarta: Larno




Pekerja melepas dua Kapal Badan Keamanan Laut saat peluncurannya di perairan Batam, Kepulauan Riau, Jumat (20/11). (ANTARA FOTO/M N Kanwa)

Batam (ANTARA News) - Badan Keamanan Laut RI meresmikan KN Ular Laut 4805, KN Belut Laut 4806, dan KN Gajah Laut 4804 ukuran 48 meter.

"KN Ular Laut dan KN Belut Laut diresmikan di Pangkalan di Pangkalan Batam. Sementara KN Gajah Laut diresmikan di Pangkal Pinang. Ketiganya dibangun di dalam negeri oleh putra-putri terbaik bangsa," kata Kepala Bakamla RI Laksdya Maritim Desi Albert Mamahit di Pangkalan Armada Kamla Zona Maritim Barat di Setoko, Batam, Minggu.

KN Ular Laut dan KN Belut Laut dibuat oleh galangan kapal PT Palindo Marine dan PT Karimun Anugerah Sejati di Batam. Sementara KN Gajah Laut dibangun di PT Pahala Harapan Lestari Pangkal Pinang, Bangka Belitung.

"Ketiga kapal tersebut dilengkapi dengan teknologi sistem peringatan dini dan didukung dengan tekonologi canggih sehingga mampu berintegrasi dengan kapal-kapal patroli lain dalam menjalankan tugas pengamanan," kata dia.

Saat ini, kata dia, seluruh kapal patroli dan sistem radar milik Bakamla sudah seluruh wilayah terhubung dengan kantor pusat, sehingga seluruh kejadian di laut sudah langsung bisa dipantau dari pusat.

Dalam kegiatan tersebut juga dilakukan pelantikan terhadap pejabat komandan kapal yang akan mengawaki tiga kapal tersebut. 

"Saat ini juga tengah dibangun satu lagi kapal dengan ukuran 110 meter. Kapal-kapal tersebut untuk menunjang tukad Bakamla menjalankan tugas dan fungsinya sebagai coast guard sesuai arahan Presiden (Joko Widodo)," kata dia.
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2015

Tiga kapal baru perkuat Bakamla - ANTARA News



cnleio said:


> @Indos How many T-50 jet trainers Indonesia ordered from S.Korea ?
> 
> Is it possible 'Made in China' jet trainer for Indonesia Airforce ? China exported trainers for many years, the popular is JL-8(HongDu K-8), PLAAF now flying JL-9, recent year pushing JL-10/ L-15 advanced jet trainer for export.



we only had one squadron of T-50i and be supplemented by two squadrons of Hawks, but i am always suggest Indonesian Air Force will acquire some training planes from Russia to made an advance training fleet in our inventory for Flanker fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

cnleio said:


> @Indos How many T-50 jet trainers Indonesia ordered from S.Korea ?
> 
> Is it possible 'Made in China' jet trainer for Indonesia Airforce ? China exported trainers for many years, the popular is JL-8(HongDu K-8), PLAAF now flying JL-9, recent year pushing JL-10/ L-15 advanced jet trainer for export.



8 TA version, and 8 Trainer version, later it will be all TA version or TA version will be converted into FA since the Air Force Commander 2 weeks ago only said about Indonesian T 50 upgrade program without mentioning more specific on that.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The *KAI T-50 Golden Eagle* (골든이글) is a family of South Korean supersonic advanced trainers and light attack aircraft, developed by Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) with the American aerospace company Lockheed Martin. The T-50 is South Korea's first indigenous supersonic aircraft and one of the world's few supersonic trainers.[6] Development began in the late 1990s, and its maiden flight occurred in 2002. The aircraft entered active service with the Republic of Korea Air Force(ROKAF) in 2005.

The T-50 has been further developed into aerobatic and combat variants, namely T-50B, TA-50, and FA-50. The F-50 is another advanced fighter variant being considered. The T-50B serves with the South Korean air force's aerobatics team. The TA-50 light attack variant has been ordered by Indonesia. The Philippines ordered 12 units of the FA-50 variant. The T-50 is also being marketed as a candidate for the United States Air Force's next-generation T-X trainer programme.[7] Thailand ordered 4 units of the T-50 advanced trainer variant.[8]

KAI T-50 Golden Eagle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I dont know about our next plan but we welcome China offer.....

Today we have 15 T 50i and 32 Hawk (24 (Hawk 200) the rest are Hawk 100/ trainer)

I see more possibility in China engine though since we now will pursue our fighter program as well with South Korea and has great relationship with South Korea in aerospace sectors. I see the latest accident is more on Standard Operational that is broken by maneuvering in lower altitude for the sake of Airshow success ( Huge cloud hanging during the show)

We hope you can improve your engine program as more vendors are better for us....


----------



## Nike

Kepala Badan Keamanan Laut (Bakamla) Laksamana Madya TNI Desi Albert Mamahit (kiri) melihat bagian dalam kapal saat meresmikan pengoperasian KN Ular Laut 4805 dan KN Belut Laut 4806 di Pangkalan Kapal Patroli Zona Maritim Barat, Batam, Kepulauan Riau, Minggu (20/12). KN Ular Laut dan KN Belut Laut dengan panjang 48 meter tersebut akan dioperasikan masing-masing di Batam dan Manado. ANTARA FOTO/M N Kanwa/ama/15.






Awak KN Ular Laut 4805 dan KN Belut Laut 4806 berjaga di atas kapal saat peresmian kedua kapal tersebut oleh Kepala Badan Keamanan Laut (Bakamla) Laksamana Madya TNI Desi Albert Mamahit di Pangkalan Kapal Patroli Zona Maritim Barat, Batam, Kepulauan Riau, Minggu (20/12). KN Ular Laut dan KN Belut Laut dengan panjang 48 meter tersebut akan dioperasikan masing-masing di Batam dan Manado. ANTARA FOTO/M N Kanwa/ama/15.






Sejumlah anggota Brigade Infantri 3 Marinir Piabung Lampung beradu kecepatan merakit senjata, di Piabung, Pesawaran, Lampung, Minggu (20/12). Unjuk kebolehan ini dilakukan untuk memeriahkan pembukaan Taman Ekowisata Marinir Lampung. ANTARA FOTO/Agus Setyawan/ama/15






Sejumlah anggota Brigade Infantri 3 Marinir melintasi berbagai halangan dan rintangan saat menjalankan tugas kemiliteran, di Piabung, Pesawaran, Lampung, Minggu (20/12). Unjuk kebolehan ini dilakukan untuk memeriahkan pembukaan Taman Ekowisata Marinir Lampung. ANTARA FOTO/Agus Setyawan/ama/15


----------



## cnleio

Indos said:


> I dont know about our next plan but we welcome China offer.....
> 
> Today we have 15 T 50i and 32 Hawk (24 (Hawk 200) the rest are Hawk 100/ trainer)
> 
> I see more possibility in China engine though since we now will pursue our fighter program as well with South Korea and has great relationship with South Korea in aerospace sectors. I see the latest accident is more on Standard Operational that is broken by maneuvering in lower altitude for the sake of Airshow success ( Huge cloud hanging during the show)
> 
> We hope you can improve your engine program as more vendors are better for us....


Well i just heard news it's about engine shut-down lead to the T-50i crash, isn't it ? China already exported 500+ HongDu K-8 trainer to foreign customers and one assembly line to Egypt ... it means China trainer has more experiences.  Now PLAAF equiped JL-9, future will be JL-10 and export version L-15 selling to potential customers. I do believe China jet trainers will be a good choice for Indoensia Airforce ... the JL-8 and JL-9's engines just built in China, now only L-15's from Ukraine, future will be used domestic WS-13.
Wiki: HongDu JL-8


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

cnleio said:


> Well i just heard news it's about engine shut-down lead to the T-50i crash, isn't it ? China already exported 500+ HongDu K-8 trainer to foreign customers and one assembly line to Egypt ... it means China trainer has more experiences.  Now PLAAF equiped JL-9, future will be JL-10 and export version L-15 selling to potential customers. I do believe China jet trainers will be a good choice for Indoensia Airforce ... the JL-8 and JL-9's engines just built in China, now only L-15's from Ukraine, future will be used domestic WS-13.
> Wiki: HongDu JL-8



I believe the investigation hasnt yet finish with final conclusion, since until now we still haven yet had any final answer regarding this tragic accident cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Anggota Detasemen Jalamangkara (Denjaka) berjaga dengan senjata lengkap saat latihan operasi Intelijen Kontra Terorisme di gedung Pelni, Jakarta, Minggu (20/12). Latihan ini melibatkan pasukan khusus Denjaka, Satkopaska dan Taifib dalam rangka membangun sinergitas kemampuan intelijen pasukan khusus TNI Angkatan Laut. ANTARA FOTO/M Agung Rajasa/ama/15.






Seorang anggota Detasemen Jalamangkara (Denjaka) naik ke atas gedung saat latihan operasi Intelijen Kontra Terorisme di gedung Pelni, Jakarta, Minggu (20/12). Latihan ini melibatkan pasukan khusus Denjaka, Satkopaska dan Taifib dalam rangka membangun sinergitas kemampuan intelijen pasukan khusus TNI Angkatan Laut. ANTARA FOTO/M Agung Rajasa/ama/15.






Seorang anggota Detasemen Jalamangkara (Denjaka) naik ke atas gedung saat latihan operasi Intelijen Kontra Terorisme di gedung Pelni, Jakarta, Minggu (20/12). Latihan ini melibatkan pasukan khusus Denjaka, Satkopaska dan Taifib dalam rangka membangun sinergitas kemampuan intelijen pasukan khusus TNI Angkatan Laut. ANTARA FOTO/M Agung Rajasa/ama/15.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Sejumlah polisi bersenjata bersiap memasuki lembaga pemasyarakatan (Lapas) untuk menggeledah ruang tahanan dan narapidana pascabentrok di Lapas Kerobokan, Badung, Bali, Sabtu (19/12). Dalam penggeledahan tersebut, polisi menyita 129 handphone, 2 unit laptop, ekstasi, ganja, pohon ganja, paket sabu-sabu beserta 50 alat hisap, 13 buah senjata tajam, 2 pucuk senjata api beserta 90 butir peluru. ANTARA FOTO/Nyoman Budhiana/ama/15.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Dua prajurit Brigade Infanteri-1 (Brigif-1) Korps Marinir TNI AL bersiap menembakkan senjata bantuan infanteri (senbanif) berupa RPG 7 di Pusat Latihan Pertempuran Purboyo, Kabupaten Malang, Jawa Timur, Jumat (18/12). Kegiatan yang diikuti 1.137 prajurit tersebut merupakan bagian dari latihan pemantapan batalyon infanteri Korps Marinir TNI AL yang bertujuan untuk meningkatkan profesionalisme sebagai pasukan pendarat amfibi dalam menjaga keutuhan NKRI. (ANTARA FOTO/Kopda Mar Slamet Riyadi)


----------



## Nike

*TNI Mulai Intensif Gunakan Military Skydiving Tunnel*

15 Desember 2015




Tampak seorang Prajurit TNI bermanuver di udara saat Penataran Pelatihan Terjun Payung di Mabes TNI, Cilangkap, Jakarta. (photo : JPNN)
*Ini Yang Membuat Prajurit TNI Bisa Bermanuver di Udara*
JAKARTA – Asisten Operasi Panglima TNI, Mayor Jenderal TNI Fransen G. Siahaan mengatakan Military Skydiving Tunnel merupakan sebuah terowongan angin vertical dengan sebuah mesin yang menggerakkan udara secara vertical dalam beberapa mode untuk latihan teknik terjun payung oleh Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI). Pada prakteknya Military Skydiving Tunnel digunakan untuk latihan teknik melayang dengan berbagai manuver yang sangat efektif bagi peterjun pemula maupun professional.
Teknik ini dapat difungsikan sebagai simulator terjun payung dengan melaksanakan latihan yang intensif serta memberikan kesempatan kepada peterjun untuk melaksanakan kegiatan ini secara berulang ulang.
“Saat ini, tenaga pelatih terjun payung dengan menggunakan Skydiving Tunnel relatif terbatas, sehingga perlu diselenggarakan penataran untuk melahirkan pelatih baru yang handal, yang nantinya akan dijadikan sebagai tenaga pelatih di masing-masing satuan untuk dapat meningkatkan kemampuan terjun payung TNI,” ujar Mayjen TNI Fransen dalam amanat tertulisnya dibacakan Wakil Asisten Personalia Panglima TNI Brigjen TNI Achmad Yuliarto pada Penataran Pelatihan Terjun Payung di Mabes TNI, Cilangkap, Jakarta.
Penataran Pelatihan Terjung Payung ini diselenggarakan oleh Komite Olahraga Militer Indonesia (KOMI) tanggal 7 Desember 2015 sampai 8 Januari 2016. Penataran ini diikuti 27 peserta terdiri dari 8 personel TNI AD, 8 Personel TNI AL, 7 personel TNI AU dan 4 personel KOMI dengan Komandan Latihan Letkol Psk. Ahmad S.S Qodri yang sehari-hari menjabat sebagai Komandan Batalyon Komando 461 Paskhas TNI AU.
Menurut Fransen, penataran ini bertujuan untuk membentuk kader pelatih terjun payung yang profesional dengan harapan masing-masing satuan TNI memiliki pelatih handal dan dapat berlatih lebih leluasa dan optimal. Penatara ini juga diharapkan mampu meningkatkan kemampuan dan ketrampilan terjun, baik dalam hal teknik terjun secara individual maupun kerja sama tim di udara.

Ini Yang Membuat Prajurit TNI Bisa Bermanuver di Udara - JPNN.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to astronot darat, BVP 2






credit to crasic 2325


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Navy Airwing new Trainer, Baron

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to original owner

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prima99

Indos said:


> Maneuver that is conducted too low from the ground will always have a risk of getting stall and actually the pilots has tried to lift the aircraft but not successful from the video released by Metro TV. What I can see from the video that the pilots fight till the end.
> 
> And if the stall happens close to the ground, it will be deathly as the pilots must push the nose down that requires more space.
> 
> After the accident there is raining ( even until now ), so I speculate there is order to lower the maneuver in order to be below the clouds ( which is danger if stall happen) so that people can see them.
> 
> I better suggest for independent inquiry beside the one conducted by Air Force.
> 
> Too many accidents happen during current Air Force commander ( plus controversial Presidential Helicopter case that later rejected by the President himself )



i am no expert at aerobatics but even then i think they have thought real hard about this manouver whether that kind of manouver is doable or not. heck, even if it's not doable they don't dare the to let themselves KIA.

still though, we had to reconsider the use of T-50. it has terrible crash records past these years onwards. but then again. perhaps it's the pilot's fault too. it's either way or both.



initial_d said:


> Shit do happen, accept it, being a pilot especially fighter pilot is a risky job, those manouvres that they perform are a part of technique that all fighter pilot must have and do, who said indonesian AF PILOT are incompetent??!! They are COMPETENT PROFESSIONAL PILOT!! Even american fighter pilot can have fatal accident, we could only minimilize this kind of accident with proper training and maintanance, better SOP etc.



nope, shit always happens in Indonesia



> Indonesian plane completely destroyed in mountain crash, all 54 bodies of those on board found : officials - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> 
> *Poor safety record, banned from flying in EU airspace*
> 
> The disaster is just the latest air accident in Indonesia, which has a poor aviation safety record and has suffered major disasters in recent months, including the crash of an AirAsia plane in December with the loss of 162 lives.
> 
> *Trigana Air, a small domestic Indonesian airline, has experienced a string of serious incidents and is banned from flying in European Union airspace.*
> 
> *Last year's AirAsia crash was one of two major air accidents that Indonesia has suffered in the past year alone.*
> *
> In June, an Indonesian military plane crashed into a residential neighbourhood in the city of Medan, exploding in a fireball and killing 142 people.
> 
> Last week a Cessna propeller plane crashed in Papua's Yahukimo district, killing one person and seriously injuring the five others on board. Officials suspect that crash was also caused by bad weather.
> *
> The aviation sector in Indonesia is expanding fast but *airlines are struggling to find enough well-trained personnel* to keep up with the rapid growth in the archipelago of more than 17,000 islands.
> *
> *


*
*
and that is for 2015. there could be more crashes past these years.

3 crashes in a year is bad, let alone 5 crashes, and yes i can call them noobs for their own incompetencies, u mad?


----------



## Indos

prima99 said:


> and that is for 2015. there could be more crashes past these years.
> 
> 3 crashes in a year is bad, let alone 5 crashes, and yes i can call them noobs for their own incompetencies, u mad?



The maneuver that cost the pilots is too danger and is not necessary by doing some rolling while going down in low altitude. You shouldn't say them incompetence. Maneuvering in low altitude is also has something to do with the order taken from high rank officials, nothing to do with the pilots competency.

This maneuver done by our Sukhoi is a normal one but the cross over maneuver is also danger and must not be done






Another crush while doing similar crazy stuff that has noting to do with dog fight situation








I rather blame some high ranking officials than our pilots in the cockpit


----------



## Nike

prima99 said:


> i am no expert at aerobatics but even then i think they have thought real hard about this manouver whether that kind of manouver is doable or not. heck, even if it's not doable they don't dare the to let themselves KIA.
> 
> still though, we had to reconsider the use of T-50. it has terrible crash records past these years onwards. but then again. perhaps it's the pilot's fault too. it's either way or both.
> 
> 
> 
> nope, shit always happens in Indonesia
> 
> *
> *
> and that is for 2015. there could be more crashes past these years.
> *
> 3 crashes in a year is bad, let alone 5 crashes, and yes i can call them noobs for their own incompetencies, u mad*?



before you calling some pilots and Air Force as organization who dedicated their life for their jobs and been training for years to do so, and calling them noobs maybe you can taking a mirror and looking at your self and in what capacity you calling them noobs.

and heck you are no experts to begin with and you admit it, and yet you dare to calling them noobs. What utter bullshit writing you had done

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indos

If the clouds is too low, we must delay or stop the demonstration, look at this video, so we can see that the commander decided not to practice when the clouds is too low. It is our SOP. The ones who are in charge that make the decision to fly or not in any *BIG* events are not the pilots, we know how military works.


----------



## prima99

Indos said:


> The maneuver that cost the pilots is too danger and is not necessary by doing some rolling while going down in low altitude. You shouldn't say them incompetence. Maneuvering in low altitude is also has something to do with the order taken from high rank officials, nothing to do with the pilots competency.
> 
> This maneuver done by our Sukhoi is a normal one but the cross over maneuver is also danger and must not be done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another crush while doing similar crazy stuff that has noting to do with dog fight situation
> 
> View attachment 281154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rather blame some high ranking officials than our pilots in the cockpit



are you people seriously going to put all the blame to the high ups? why people always blame the high ups for everything?

like i said, if the manouver is not Doable, no pilots can ever do that, period. besides, i bet they've done lots of excercises regarding the manouver before the the grand event, and now they're all dead. perhaps the skilled pilot were somehow swapped with the unskilled ones? or it could be the quality of the Jets? like i said, it's either way or both ways.

people should be educated more about Cautions. there has been shitloards of crashes this year alone. it looks to me that they are not concerned about that at all. indonesia is among the worst in safety records. only Garuda still ranked at top and it's rank is being drawfed by other airlines as we speak.



madokafc said:


> before you calling some pilots and Air Force as organization who dedicated their life for their jobs and been training for years to do so, and calling them noobs maybe you can taking a mirror and looking at your self and in what capacity you calling them noobs.
> 
> and heck you are no experts to begin with and you admit it, and yet you dare to calling them noobs. What utter bullshit writing you had done



oh neither you too, auntie. does it needs an expert to call someone noob? nope. i bet you need to look yourself up in the mirror. those wrinkles looks good on you

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Nike

prima99 said:


> are you people seriously going to put all the blame to the high ups? why people always blame the high ups for everything?
> 
> like i said, if the manouver is not Doable, no pilots can ever do that, period. besides, i bet they've done lots of excercises regarding the manouver before the the grand event, and now they're all dead. perhaps the skilled pilot were somehow swapped with the unskilled ones? or it could be the quality of the Jets? like i said, it's either way or both ways.
> 
> people should be educated more about Cautions. there has been shitloards of crashes this year alone. it looks to me that they are not concerned about that at all. indonesia is among the worst in safety records. only Garuda still ranked at top and it's rank is being drawfed by other airlines as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> oh neither you too, auntie. does it needs an expert to call someone noob? nope. i bet you need to look yourself up in the mirror. those wrinkles looks good on you



before you play the bash game and bullshit writing like this, you should look and wait for whatever the results of investigation. 

You though and writing is not giving any good explanatory at all, the best you can do is just writing in English in this forum. Hmm maybe i should say, keep your yaps in silent mode 

And only the idiot like you who keeps writing bullshit all of times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2 KCR 60 alongside 2 FPB 57

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

prima99 said:


> are you people seriously going to put all the blame to the high ups? why people always blame the high ups for everything?
> 
> like i said, if the manouver is not Doable, no pilots can ever do that, period. besides, i bet they've done lots of excercises regarding the manouver before the the grand event, and now they're all dead. perhaps the skilled pilot were somehow swapped with the unskilled ones? or it could be the quality of the Jets? like i said, it's either way or both ways.



By looking to the situation, we can see some possibility over it, at least I have some good logic to back it up, dont just make an assumption like you do by just saying that "every one in Indonesia just blame high ranking officials for any disaster happening" for just backing your previous statement (our pilots is not competent) that has opposite argument with mine without any good explanation behind it. Good analysis over any event should always use context (factors behind the event) as a base of that.

The scenario is to have three times rolling while going down in high speed, ideally we need to have precaution over this manuever to let pilots has much time to recover the plane (if some how black out or stall happens during the going down rolling).

By seeing the clouds and raining after the event, my analysis regarding high official flaws (by lowering the flying altitude) still has an argument, and in this post I want to share for better analysis.

Maybe some journalist read this post and can make them better prepared over the issue, and journalist work is sometime important to do some reform in the way our bureaucrat work and they can press the investigation team to do the job properly and openly. TV or Newspaper journalist dont have defense desk.


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

President Jokowi is giving his approval for the mass production of Badak Fire Support Vehicle to replace Saladin Armored Car.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Mo-3, a Pindad Product. 81 mm long range mortar






*Detail* *Description*
Barrel assembly length :1472 mm SB
Bipod assembly length (folded) 9: 60 mm
Sight instrument accuracy: 1 mil
Sight instrument weight : 1.54 kg
Max working pressure (piezo) : 1050 kg/cm2
Weight of complete mortar : 53 kg
Elevation Range : 42o- 85o
Range Max. : 6500m
Caliber : 81 mm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

prima99 said:


> i am no expert at aerobatics but even then i think they have thought real hard about this manouver whether that kind of manouver is doable or not. heck, even if it's not doable they don't dare the to let themselves KIA.
> 
> still though, we had to reconsider the use of T-50. it has terrible crash records past these years onwards. but then again. perhaps it's the pilot's fault too. it's either way or both.
> 
> 
> 
> nope, shit always happens in Indonesia
> 
> *
> *
> and that is for 2015. there could be more crashes past these years.
> 
> 3 crashes in a year is bad, let alone 5 crashes, and yes i can call them noobs for their own incompetencies, u mad?


Garuda still flying to Europe and not being banned, Amsterdam route still open and last November we just secure the slot for heathrow in londonhttp://www.ch-aviation.com/portal/news/41853-garuda-indonesia-secures-london-heathrow-slots
Garuda Indonesia secures London Heathrow slots - ch-aviation.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

(Praying before the accidents happened)

May the spirit and bravery of the two pilots wake up all of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Lastly CN-295 aircraft ordered by TNI AU Arrived. 

Now TNI AU Has 9 unit of CN295 Series in service.

Inilah Pesawat Terakhir CN 295 Pesanan Pemerintah dari PT DI | Jitunews.com

Indonesian Police Has various Helicopter from eastern and western, But unfortunately they lack in maintaining and Pilots to operate those Heli.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*RI, Aussie conduct intelligence exchange to thwart terrorism*
Senin, 21 Desember 2015 23:41 WIB | 659 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian State Intelligence Board (BIN) has conducted an intelligence exchange program with Australia as part of efforts to thwart terrorism in Indonesia, the boards chairman, Sutiyoso said.

"I visited Australia some time ago to agree to the cooperation to thwart terrorism which is a common enemy to all of us," he said at the Coordinating Ministry for Political, Legal and Security Affairs here on Monday.

He made the remarks at a press conference held following a meeting with Australian Attorney General George Brandis to discuss security issues this year-end.

Under the program, state intelligence bodies of the two countries can learn from one another and exchange knowledge to improve each others intelligence, he said.

"Hopefully, the program will be able to complement each others shortcomings," he said.

The meeting between the Australian attorney general and Indonesian officials discussed a wide range of issues including counter-terrorism, cyber security and intelligence cooperation.

Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs, Luhut Pandjaitan, said the meeting is the first of its kind. 

. "Similar meetings will be held regularly. Next year, we will be invited to such a meeting in Australia," Luhut said at a press conference following the meeting. 

Also present at the meeting were Indonesian National Police Chief General Badrodin Haiti, Head of the State Intelligence Agency (BIN) Sutiyoso, Head of the National Counter-Terrorism Board (BNPT) Saud Usman Nasution, Head of the Financial Transaction Reports and Analysis Center (PPATK) Muhammad Yusuf, and Head of the Strategic Intelligence Board (BAIS) Major General M Erwin Syafitri.

Earlier, Haiti said the police have just arrested nine suspected terrorists in the five districts of Cilacap, Tasikmalaya, Sukoharjo, Mojokerto and Gresik.

"Some of them are former members of Jamaah Islamiyah (JI) and are linked to the ISIS," he said.(*)


RI, Aussie conduct intelligence exchange to thwart terrorism - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Some 195 Indonesian marines deployed to guard outer islands*
Jumat, 18 Desember 2015 20:16 WIB | 2.196 Views




Photo document of Indonesia Marine Corps. (ANTARA/HO/Sertu Mar Kuwadi)

Surabaya (ANTARA News) - Some 195 personnel from the Indonesian Marine Corps, who joined the Ambalat XX Task Force and Outer Island XVIII Task Force, have been deployed to guard the Indonesian border in Sebatik Island, East Kalimantan.

According to a press statement released by the Marine Corps public relations office here on Friday, the personnel will be deployed for the next nine months and would begin their duties from Monday, (December 21).

First Marine Corps Vice Commander Colonel Bambang Sutrisno bid farewell to the personnel in a ceremony titled "The Ambalat XX and Outer Island XVIII Task Force Readiness 2015" at the Marine Corps training ground, Sidoarjo district, East Java.

According to the press statement, 130 personnel will be deployed in Ambalat and 45 in the outermost islands of Indonesia.

In Ambalat, the personnel will be posted in some tactical command outposts, such as in Sie Bajo, Sie Taiwan, Balensiku, Tembaring, and Bambangan. In addition, they will also take charge in the other outer islands of Bras, Dana Rote, and Batek.

"During the assignment, they must prevent human trafficking, slavery, theft of marine products, illegal logging, drugs smuggling, piracy, and terrorism. The outermost islands could be entry or exit points for such activities," Marine Colonel Sutrisno stated.

In his opinion, the personnel were commissioned to the 1st Marine Force Indonesian Marine Corps on the trust of top leaders, which he believes is a matter of pride.

"Hence, this duty must be accomplished seriously and with full responsibility," he added.

_(Reported by Edy M Yakub/Uu.R029/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

Some 195 Indonesian marines deployed to guard outer islands - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Local regent in Jombang giving aid to Babinsa in the region including motorcycle






Prajurit Bintara Pembina Desa (Babinsa) TNI menerima bantuan sepeda motor tiga pilar di Jombang, Jawa Timur, Selasa (22/12). Sebanyak 918 sepeda motor dibagikan kepada Babinsa, Babinkamtibmas, dan kepala desa, yang menelan anggaran Rp 11,2 miliar dari APBD 2015, guna mendukung layanan mereka kepada masyarakat. (ANTARA FOTO/Syaiful Arif)

(cara ngabisin anggaran akhir tahun ini)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Menengok Produksi Alat Intelijen di Pabrik Mesin Sandi Pertama di Indonesia*

22 Desember 2015




Pabrik PT Indoguardika Cipta Kreasi (ICK) ini memproduksi beberapa perangkat keras seperti HT anti sadap, jammer, direction finder dan beberapa alat anti sadap lainnya. (all photos : Detik, SindoNews)
Jakarta - Mereka yang bekerja di bidang intelijen tak lepas dari alat-alat canggih yang sangat membantu kerja mereka. Baik itu mendeteksi keberadaan seseorang, menguping pembicaraan pihak tertentu, menangkap penjahat, dan banyak lainnya.
Salah satu alat intelijen yang mungkin kerap kita lihat di film-film berbau detektif adalah kamera pengintai. Para intel membawa atau menempatkan kamera spy tersebut di tempat yang tidak kita duga sebelumnya.




PT Indoguardika Cipta Kreasi (ICK) merupakan salah satu perusahaan yang memproduksi kamera pengintai dengan bentuk fisik yang sangat kecil. Bahkan kameranya sendiri hanya berukuran seujung jarum.

"Kecil sekali, kameranya hanya seujung jarum. Tapi HD (kualitas tinggi)," kata salah satu pendiri perusahaan yang bergerak di bidang kriptografi atau ilmu menjaga kerahasiaan itu, Pratama Persada, di kantornya Jl Taman Tekno, BSD, Kota Tangerang, Senin (21/12/2015).
Kamera super mungil tersebut bisa dipasang di mana pun dan tak terdeteksi oleh metal detector. "Hanya ter-detect oleh pendeteksi frekuensi," ujar Pratama.




Perangkat keras lain yang dijual di antaranya berupa alat pengacak sinyal atau jammer, Handie Talkie (HT) anti sadap, dan alat pelacak (finder). Jammer bekerja mengacak sinyal untuk meningkatkan standar keamanan dari aksi-aksi kejahatan yang memanfaatkan sinyal frekuensi seperti bom, penyadapan, maupun pencurian data.
"Saya di sini tugasnya mengadakan penelitian frekuensi jaringan. Radius jamming sekitar 150 meter. Kita bisa melakukan pengacakan sinyal terhadap GSM, CDMA, 2G/3G dan wifi," ujar seorang pegawai, Cahyo.




Alat pelacak yang diproduksi ICK bernama ICK-TrackIT 2G, 3G dan CDMA. Fitur alat ini terdiri dari penangkap IMSI atau IMEI dari ponsel, pelacakan lokasi, pengeblokan secara selektif, dan analisis database.

Tak semua produk di ICK dapat dibeli oleh masyarakat umum. Konsumen ICK terutama berasal dari instansi pemerintah dan militer.




Salah satu produk antisadap yang bisa dimanfaatkan oleh umum yaitu software SMS Guard, Voice Guard, dan Chat Guard. Hanya saja tentu biaya yang harus dikeluarkan tidak sedikit.
"Indonesia patut berbangga dengan adanya ICK ini. Saya berharap PT ICK cepat maju dan cepat kuasai pasar di Indonesia," ujar Mantan Kepala Lembaga Sandi Negara Nachrowi Ramli saat menghadiri peresmian pabrik PT ICK.




Presiden Direktur PT ICK Agung S Bakti berharap Indonesia tidak terus-terusan memanfaatkan alat keamaan informasi yang berasal dari luar negeri. Selain untuk memberdayakan SDM negeri sendiri, juga membeli dari luar belum tentu terjamin keamanannya.
"Seperti halnya industri militer, mempunyai teknologi enkripsi dan pabrik mesin sandi ini membuat martabat bangsa naik di depan bangsa-bangsa lain," tutur Agung. 
(Detik)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Ivander EOD, Rantis Zeni Jihandak Produksi Dalam Negeri

Banyak hal yang harus dilakukan terkait pengamanan VVIP (Very Very Important Person), salah satunya adalah kehadiran tim Jihandak (Penjinak Bahan Peledak) yang berperan menetralisir suatu lokasi dari ancaman teror bahan peledak. Dan melihat mobilitas kepresidenan yang banyak menyambangi berbagai perhelatan, publik jadi mahfum dengan hadirnya sosok rantis Jihandak TNI AD yang punya desain futuristik, bahkan terkesan sangar.
Meski sosok rantis (kendaraan taktis) ini kerap terlihat di muka publik, tapi penuluran identitasnya tak semudah penampakannya. Oleh pembuatnya, yakni PT. Merpati wahana Raya (MWR), rantis yang diberi nama Ivander EOD (Explosive Ordnance Disposal) adalah penunjang taktis kebutuhan operasi jihandak di lapangan, dengan basis truk 4×4, ruang kargo Ivander dirancang untuk dimuati beragam perangkat penangkat dan penetralisir ancaman bahan peledak, sebut saja ada robot ROV (remotely operated vehicle) berikut perangkat control, bag disposal, kostum jihandak (disposal suit), dan container bomb yang ditarik (towed).
Sementara bicara tentang sosok Ivander, pertama kali tampil dimuka publik pada ajang Indo Defence 2014 di Kemayoran, Jakarta. Desain futristik amat kental terlihat pada bagian depan dan samping bodi, ditambah penggunaan warna hijau dof menambah kesan sangar, meski rantis ini tak menyandang predikat lapis baja.
Ivander dengan kapasitas penumpang 3 orang (termsuk driver) dibangun dari platform truk Hino Dutro 130 4×4. Karena dibangun dari sasis truk komersial, maka spesifikasi Ivander pun dapat ditakar, diantaranya disokong mesin diesel W04D-TR 4 stroke, direct injection, turbo charge cooler. Dengan kapasitas bahan bakar 100 liter, truk Ivander dapat melaju hingga kecepatan 83 km per jam. Ivander punya kemampuan menanjak 40 - 60%. (Gilang Perdana)
Spesifiksi Ivander (Hino Dutro 130 4×4)
Performance
- Maximum Speed : 83 (km/h)
- Grade Ability (tan Ø) : 56
- Engine Model : W04D - TR
- Type : Diesel 4 Stroke; Direct Injection; Turbo Charge Intercooler
- Maximum Power (PS/rpm) : 130 / 2.700
- Maximum Torque (Kgm/rpm) : 38 / 1.800
Steering
- Type : Recirculating Ball Screw
- Min. Turning Circle : 6,7 m
Brakes
-Main Brake : Vacuum Servo with Dual Circuit; Equipped Booster
- Exhaust Brake : With on Exhaust Pipe
- Parking Brake : Internal Expanding; Output Shaft Transmission
Wheel & Tire
- Wheel Disc Size : 17.5 x 5.25
- Tire Size : 205/70R 17.5
- Nos of Tire : 6 (+1)
Suspensions
- Front & Rear : Rigid Axle and Semi-Elliptical Alloy Steel Leaf Spring
Electric Battery
- Battery : 12V-60Ah x2
Admin : HR/IM




















Indonesian Police Anti Terrorism Unit...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New warships for the navy

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SSV #1 & PKR #1 progress





SSV #1 will be ready for launching in january 2016





Modul blocks of SSV #2 ready for keel laying

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Cabin pressurisation leak test. 
_Jaring berfungsi untuk menahan windows, door, atau komponen lain jika terlepas akibat kegagalan struktur saat kabin diberi tekanan._

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Install Maverick...
@ori photographer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Тяжёлые вертолёты советского производства Ми-6 индонезийских ВВС; ~ 1960-е годы
_Heavy helicopters Soviet-made Mi-6 Indonesian Air Force; ~ 1960_
_





credit to kampung tengah_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

acceptance ceremony of the 9th C-295 at Halim Perdana Kusumah airforce base


----------



## pr1v4t33r

NC-212i for Philippine air force undergo her first flight with Esther Gayatri

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Indonesian army from Siliwangi Division who prepared to begin their long journey being moved by trucks being watched by Netherlands Army


----------



## Aepsilons

pr1v4t33r said:


> NC-212i for Philippines air force undergo her first flight with Esther Gayatri
> View attachment 281514



How many orders for Filipinas ?


----------



## Nike

Nihonjin1051 said:


> How many orders for Filipinas ?


two planes






Indonesian Police K-9 unit from Polda Bali made preparations to secure Christmas celebration and New Years eve in Bali

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> New warships for the navy


KCR Strong! No more Fregat, No Destroyer


----------



## Indos

anas_nurhafidz said:


> KCR Strong! No more Fregat, No Destroyer



If the photo talking about new ships so there will be two more Fregat. I think Destroyer will be a useful platform if we can make our own cruise missile.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> KCR Strong! No more Fregat, No Destroyer







Indos said:


> If the photo talking about new ships so there will be two more Fregat. I think Destroyer will be a useful platform if we can make our own cruise missile.



Quite dissapointing really. I expect at least we build more than 10 PKR until 2025, but....
On the other hand, i quite happy to see the rest of the plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> Quite dissapointing really. I expect at least we build more than 10 PKR until 2025, but....
> On the other hand, i quite happy to see the rest of the plan.



4 new frigate and after that more submarine acquisitions, and I hope more CN 235 MPA and our small planes will also be replaced by N 219 (my prediction). I think the plan is quite clever. And with this plan, it means we will keep continuing to upgrade our old Frigate that will give our electronics defense companies project and experience.

I bet more Su 35 for 2019-2025 since the Air Force that become our weak point.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> 4 new frigate and after that more submarine acquisitions, and I hope more CN 235 MPA and our small planes will also be replaced by N 219 (my prediction). I think the plan is quite clever. And with this plan, it means we will keep continuing to upgrade our old Frigate that will give our electronics defense companies project and experience. I bet more Su 35 for 2019-2025 since the Air Force that become our weak point.



4 new frigates, that's not even enough to replace the 6 old VS. We should push for at least 6 new frigates, including 2 frigates we currently build. For N219, if i'm not mistaken, we will utilize this plane to replace the remaining nomad fleet.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> 4 new frigates, that's not even enough to replace the 6 old VS. We should push for at least 6 new frigates, including 2 frigates we currently build. For N219, if i'm not mistaken, we will utilize this plane to replace the remaining nomad fleet.


4 PKR Frigate plus 2 from the "crash program" maybe?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> 4 PKR Frigate plus 2 from the "crash program" maybe?



Looking at the plan, i think we have plenty of time to build more frigates without relying on "crash program", If we choose to do so.


----------



## Indos

*Japan and Indonesia agree to start defence trade talks*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
17 December 2015


Japan and Indonesia have agreed to start negotiations on defence trade and technology transfers, it was announced on 17 December.

The pact, which was made during meetings in Tokyo between the country's defence and foreign ministers, is geared towards supporting Japanese sales to Indonesia. A platform identified for potential export is ShinMaywa Industries US-2i amphibious search-and-rescue aircraft.

The Japanese Ministry of Defense (MoD) said in a statement that the talks will provide a framework for a deeper collaboration in defence and security including Japan's provision of equipment and co-operation on related technologies.

Japan's defence minister Gen Nakatani was quoted as saying, "We agreed to start negotiation on the transfer of defence technology, which is a great achievement." Nakatani's counterpart, Ryamizard Ryacudu, reiterated Indonesia's interest in acquiring the US-2i aircraft to support the country's efforts to improve maritime surveillance and security.

Japan and Indonesia agree to start defence trade talks | IHS Jane's 360

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Not that ShinMaywa plane btw as it has already been heavily covered by our media as "a project" from our strong parliament member that has already been thrown out from his position over other scandals just recently.


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Looking at the plan, i think we have plenty of time to build more frigates without relying on "crash program", If we choose to do so.



looking at the plan is quite contrary to the realized program. Take an example, in the plan there is no room for Bung Tomo Class between 2010 through 2015 period, but they have been realized. Anyway, there is so much differences between Navy "NEEDS" and what they have been planning. As an example, currently they need a large OPV class but they don't put them in strategic plan, same with Minesweeper vessels and other. And currently Navy Chief of Staff and Chief of Staff of Armed Forces had realized if KCR 40 class bring no real value for the Navy fire power so they had been reluctant to induct them anymore (as you can see, the class is have been no ordered anymore since Marsetio been replaced). There is so much differences between actual need and what they have been planning. But the plan is actually quite important to serve as the basic preparations for the Navy to prepare everything what they want to do in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> looking at the plan is quite contrary to the realized program. Take an example, in the plan there is no room for Bung Tomo Class between 2010 through 2015 period, but they have been realized. Anyway, there is so much differences between Navy "NEEDS" and what they have been planning. As an example, currently they need a large OPV class but they don't put them in strategic plan, same with Minesweeper vessels and other. And currently Navy Chief of Staff and Chief of Staff of Armed Forces had realized if KCR 40 class bring no real value for the Navy fire power so they had been reluctant to induct them anymore (as you can see, the class is have been no ordered anymore since Marsetio been replaced). There is so much differences between actual need and what they have been planning. But the plan is actually quite important to serve as the basic preparations for the Navy to prepare everything what they want to do in future.



Yeah, that plan wasn't written in stone, so we should always expect changes every now and then. But one thing that obvious, looks like we are way behind the plan.


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Yeah, that plan wasn't written in stone, so we should always expect changes every now and then. But one thing that obvious, looks like we are way behind the plan.



i thing much of them is ahead of scheduled plan


Yonif 512 Quratra Yudha conduct rescue operation exercise











the gear, especially the vest rig is an old model. No attached NVG. But yeah still a better progress because the regular infantry battalion starting to use combat vest, knee and elbow pad, balaclava and on.....but compared to what the regular Police Brimob had, the army still need a lot of work. As you can see in the pic below, is quite contrast between Army and Police gears, Opscore combat helmet, attached optical sight in Assault rifle, armor vest compared to Army.





Gubernur Banten Rano Karno (kiri) memeriksa pasukan pada upacara "Operasi Lilin" 2015 di Alun-alun Kota Serang, Banten, Rabu (23/12). Sebanyak 997 personel gabungan Kepolisian dan TNI siap mengamankan gereja, objek vital serta kawasan wisata selama perayaan Natal dan Tahun Baru 2016. ANTARA FOTO/Asep Fathulrahman/foc/15.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Nihonjin1051 said:


> How many orders for Filipinas ?


2 aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nametag

madokafc said:


> looking at the plan is quite contrary to the realized program. Take an example, in the plan there is no room for Bung Tomo Class between 2010 through 2015 period, but they have been realized. Anyway, there is so much differences between Navy "NEEDS" and what they have been planning. As an example, currently they need a large OPV class but they don't put them in strategic plan, same with Minesweeper vessels and other. And currently Navy Chief of Staff and Chief of Staff of Armed Forces had realized if KCR 40 class bring no real value for the Navy fire power so they had been reluctant to induct them anymore (as you can see, the class is have been no ordered anymore since Marsetio been replaced). There is so much differences between actual need and what they have been planning. But the plan is actually quite important to serve as the basic preparations for the Navy to prepare everything what they want to do in future.



That's good, the navy should concentrate on OPV class platform and above for combatants. If PAL production capacity is limited, the government should involve PT. IKI or other large local shipyard. KCR class and below should be acquired by Coast Guard (KPLP, Bakamla, Customs)


----------



## Nike

Sejumlah pilot memeriksa kondisi pesawat Latih G58 Baron setelah peresmian dan serah terima pesawat tersebut sebagai pesawat latih baru Pusat Penerbangan Angkatan Laut (Puspenerbal) di di Base Ops Pangkalan Udara TNI AL Juanda, Sidoarjo, Jawa Timur, Rabu (23/12). Pesawat latih terbaru multi engine Baron yang memiliki kapasitas enam orang tersebut merupakan pesawat latih TNI AL menggantikan pesawat lama jenis Nomad N-22/24 yang kini sudah dinonaktifkan. ANTARA FOTO/Umarul Faruq






Kepala Staf TNI AL (KSAL) Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi (kanan) didampingi Komandan Puspenerbal Laksamana Pertama TNI Sigit Setiyanta (kiri) memeriksa kondisi pesawat Latih G58 Baron saat peresmian dan serah terima pesawat tersebut sebagai pesawat latih baru Pusat Penerbangan Angkatan Laut (Puspenerbal) di Base Ops Pangkalan Udara TNI AL Juanda, Sidoarjo, Jawa Timur, Rabu (23/12). Pesawat latih terbaru multi engine Baron yang memiliki kapasitas enam orang tersebut merupakan pesawat latih TNI AL menggantikan pesawat lama jenis Nomad N-22/24 yang kini sudah dinonaktifkan. ANTARA FOTO/Umarul Faruq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Anggota TNI mengikuti gelar pasukan "operasi lilin" 2015 di lapangan David-Tonny, Kabupaten Gorontalo, Provinsi Gorontalo, Rabu (23/12). Sebanyak 757 personel gabungan Kepolisian dan TNI siap mengamankan Natal di 143 gereja yang tersebar di propinsi Gorontalo dan tahun baru 2016. ANTARA FOTO/Adiwinata Solihin






Banser Gerakan Pemuda Ansor Manado mengikuti apel pengamanan Natal dan Tahun baru 2016 di Lapangan KONI Sario, Manado, Sulawesi Utara, Rabu (23/12). Kepolisian Daerah Sulawesi Utara menyiagakan tidak kurang dari 3000 personel gabungan TNI-Polri, Basarnas, Dishub serta belasan organisasi keagamaan dan organisasi masyarakat untuk mengamankan perayaan Natal dan Tahun baru 2016. (ANTARA FOTO/Adwit B Pramono)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prima99

Indos said:


> By looking to the situation, we can see some possibility over it, at least I have some good logic to back it up, dont just make an assumption like you do by just saying that "every one in Indonesia just blame high ranking officials for any disaster happening" for just backing your previous statement (our pilots is not competent) that has opposite argument with mine without any good explanation behind it. Good analysis over any event should always use context (factors behind the event) as a base of that.



it's no rocket science, sir. you people always blame the high ups for pretty much everything. from president-ish problem to small problems there always be the high ups to be scapegoated. it's cultural and natural in indonesia.

errr... no you didn't use any logic, nor there is any logic in any or your previous posts. previous crash incidents (LOTS OF THEM) is solid proof for that. oh in case if you didn't watch it before, the incompetency of indonesian pilot has been documented. here it is






look for the other parts yourself.

oh btw, the japes enjoys the crash news!








Indos said:


> The scenario is to have three times rolling while going down in high speed, ideally we need to have precaution over this manuever to let pilots has much time to recover the plane (if some how black out or stall happens during the going down rolling).
> 
> By seeing the clouds and raining after the event, my analysis regarding high official flaws (by lowering the flying altitude) still has an argument, and in this post I want to share for better analysis.



like i said if the altitude were lowered they would be dead in the acrobatics training even before the event takes place. it's the same problem like many of the previous crashes, negligence. loads of planes has been crashes this year alone and it doesn't looks like the people in the avionics were concerned at all, hence negligence, again. negligence is cultural in indone



Indos said:


> Maybe some journalist read this post and can make them better prepared over the issue, and journalist work is sometime important to do some reform in the way our bureaucrat work and they can press the investigation team to do the job properly and openly. TV or Newspaper journalist dont have defense desk.



 ROFL then i guess wikipedia would be the godly source of all information, then? you don't know how unreliable "user contributed information' aren't you?



madokafc said:


> before you play the bash game and bullshit writing like this, you should look and wait for whatever the results of investigation.
> 
> You though and writing is not giving any good explanatory at all, the best you can do is just writing in English in this forum. Hmm maybe i should say, keep your yaps in silent mode
> 
> And only the idiot like you who keeps writing bullshit all of times



 LOL i was expecting something good coming out from you, but instead it's that ordinary *Viet-ish* kind of response out of you, as if it's not obvious

i shouldn't bother wasting time with you. oh by the way, quit being being a bit*h 



Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Garuda still flying to Europe and not being banned, Amsterdam route still open and last November we just secure the slot for heathrow in london
> Garuda Indonesia secures London Heathrow slots - ch-aviation.com



i know. they are the very last line of the indonesian flight reliability and trust of the internationals. one crash and it's all over for the indonesian flight reliability though.


----------



## Nike

prima99 said:


> it's no rocket science, sir. you people always blame the high ups for pretty much everything. from president-ish problem to small problems there always be the high ups to be scapegoated. it's cultural and natural in indonesia.
> 
> errr... no you didn't use any logic, nor there is any logic in any or your previous posts. previous crash incidents (LOTS OF THEM) is solid proof for that. oh in case if you didn't watch it before, the incompetency of indonesian pilot has been documented. here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look for the other parts yourself.
> 
> oh btw, the japes enjoys the crash news!



No need to use logic because i am refrain from any comments regarding such incident

Why so much hates against Japan? Korea? you had tendencies to become a nuisance and troll here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prima99

madokafc said:


> No need to use logic because i am refrain from any comments regarding such incident
> 
> Why so much hates against Japan? Korea? you had tendencies to become a nuisance and troll here.



hate of what? they make the video themselves, not me? what the fuxk are you yapping about?

you had tendencies to become an eyesore and *Viet-like* in every of your post. stop responding/quoting my post.


----------



## Nike

prima99 said:


> hate of what? they make the video themselves, not me? what the fuxk are you yapping about?
> 
> you had tendencies to become an eyesore and *Viet-like* in every of your post. stop responding/quoting my post.



you should instead. You are an eyesore for me, retards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

prima99 said:


> i know. they are the very last line of the indonesian flight reliability and trust of the internationals. one crash and it's all over for the indonesian flight reliability though.


Yes and Garuda is the only one we expect to do that since its our flag airlines, honestly we dont give a **** with international trust, they can choose international airlines to travel in/out from Indonesia, no big deal since our local / domestic airlines has very big market in domestic routes. 
We are not tiny Singapore that must rely on international market to keep its airlines company running we have huge domestic market here, so bring your international trust shit issue somewhere else.


----------



## prima99

madokafc said:


> you should instead. You are an eyesore for me, retards



says the retard


----------



## Nike

oh please retard, don't spew more pollution here in this thread






Indonesian police security officer make a security checking in Sultan Mahmud Badarudin Airport in Palembang, South Sumatra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prima99

madokafc said:


> oh please retard, don't spew more pollution here in this thread



is that all you've got to say? a retard calling other retard . how very *Viet-like*


----------



## orang biasa

wow..wow relax guys. please take a bait eh.. 





*Indonesia inducts French-built OSV into military sealift command*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
23 December 2015




The Indonesian Navy's first new oceanographic offshore support vessel (OSV), KRI Rigel (933), similar to KRI Spica (934), which was inducted into the military sealift command on 21 December 2015. Source: Office of Communications, Indonesian Navy
*Key Points*

KRI _Spica_ has arrived home and been inducted into the Indonesian Navy's military sealift command
The OSV will enhance Indonesia's ability to survey and map its archipelago's vast territorial waters
The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has conducted a welcoming ceremony for the second of two French-built offshore support vessels (OSVs) and inducted the platform into the service's Military Sealift Command (KOLINLAMIL).

KRI _Spica_ , given pennant number 934, was inducted in a ceremony presided over by TNI-AL chief-of-staff Admiral Ade Supandi at the KOLINLAMIL headquarters in Tanjung Priok, North Jakarta, on 21 December, according to a statement released by the TNI-AL the following day.

The OSVs were built by French shipbuilder OCEA under a USD100 million contract signed in 2013. First-of-class KRI _Rigel_ (933) was commissioned on 11 March 2015 at Les Sables d'Olonne, France, where _Spica_ was commissioned on 17 October 2015.

According to _IHS Jane's Fighting Ships_ , the platform has an overall length of 58 m and an overall beam of 9.4 m. Powered by two MTU 8V 400 M53 diesel engines driving two fixed-pitch propellers, the platform is seaworthy up to Sea State Six and has a top speed of 14 kt and a standard range of 4,400 n miles at 12 kt.

_Spica_ 's survey equipment is similar to those onboard its sister ship. These include Kongsberg's EA 600 single-beam echo sounder and the company's EM 2040 and EM 302 multibeam systems. The platform is also equipped with Kongsberg GeoAcoustics' Sonar 2094 side-scan sonar system for underwater mapping.

The vessel's AUV capability is provided by Kongsberg Maritime's Hugin 1000, which can undertake high-speed survey missions at depths of up to 1,000 m. _Spica_ is also equipped with an Ocean Modules' V8 ROV with a manipulator arm for collecting underwater samples.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

prima99 said:


> is that all you've got to say? a retard calling other retard . how very *Viet-like*



oh please take a pill, i thing you had running out of your medicine. I had suspect you from the beginning if you are a troller and asshole. 

You want to talk about the incident, is okay, but give the prove and evidence before talking about some bullshits and blaming your lack of brain capacity toward other. That's why i am refrain to made any comments regarding the incidents. Heck even the investigation from the professional is still on the way but you act like an assholes and made a godly comments and with his know everything comments calling the pilots is noobs.

That's why i calling you retards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## prima99

madokafc said:


> oh please take a pill, i thing you had running out of your medicine. I had suspect you from the beginning if you are a troller and asshole.
> 
> You want to talk about the incident, is okay, but give the prove and evidence before talking about some bullshits and blaming your lack of brain capacity toward other. That's why i am refrain to made any comments regarding the incidents. Heck even the investigation from the professional is still on the way but you act like an assholes and made a godly comments and with his know everything comments calling the pilots is noobs.
> 
> That's why i calling you retards.



one line sentence is enough to respond to a *Viet Brained *people like you. all you can do is branding other people as troll when you really have nothing to put except insults 

having discussion with you tarnishes my reputation that is why i don't bother replying to you except to increase my post count. heck, you don't have any other uses except shitposting and insulting your fellow *Viet *comrades 

anyway, go back to a$$-kissing some singaps, will ya? oh and stop replying/quoting my post. you are not needed in PDF


----------



## Indos

prima99 said:


> it's no rocket science, sir. you people always blame the high ups for pretty much everything. from president-ish problem to small problems there always be the high ups to be scapegoated. it's cultural and natural in indonesia.
> 
> errr... no you didn't use any logic, nor there is any logic in any or your previous posts. previous crash incidents (LOTS OF THEM) is solid proof for that. oh in case if you didn't watch it before, the incompetency of indonesian pilot has been documented. here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look for the other parts yourself.
> 
> oh btw, the japes enjoys the crash news!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i said if the altitude were lowered they would be dead in the acrobatics training even before the event takes place. it's the same problem like many of the previous crashes, negligence. loads of planes has been crashes this year alone and it doesn't looks like the people in the avionics were concerned at all, hence negligence, again. negligence is cultural in indone
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL then i guess wikipedia would be the godly source of all information, then? you don't know how unreliable "user contributed information' aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL i was expecting something good coming out from you, but instead it's that ordinary *Viet-ish* kind of response out of you, as if it's not obvious
> 
> i shouldn't bother wasting time with you. oh by the way, quit being being a bit*h
> 
> 
> 
> i know. they are the very last line of the indonesian flight reliability and trust of the internationals. one crash and it's all over for the indonesian flight reliability though.



Just stay there in Western nation, I believe with such kind of behavior and mind you will not help the nation in any way, I hope I am wrong though............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa

thejakartapost.cm, Jakarta | National | Wed, December 23 2015, 8:04 PM
*Police arrest alleged terrorist*

National Police chief Gen. Badrodin Haiti confirmed that the police captured an alleged terrorist in Bekasi, West Java on Wednesday morning.

“It is true. This morning we busted a suspected terrorist, alleged to have been plotting attacks this month,” he said as quoted by news agency Antara on Wednesday.

The alleged terrorist, identified only by the initials AM, was captured by the National Police’s counterterrorism detachment Densus 88.

AM is suspected to have an established relationship with the IS associated terrorists captured in Sukoharjo and Tasikmalaya on Dec.19 and Dec. 20. “These arrests relate to the Islamic State (IS) group in Syria,” said Badrodin.

Separately Australia had warned Indonesia of the possibility that the IS network would form a caliphate in Indonesia.

Badrodin had said earlier that the police had arrested nine suspected terrorists from various areas such as Cilacap, Tasikmalaya, Sukoharjo, Mojokerto, and Gresik on Dec. 19 and Dec. 20.

These alleged terrorists were identified by the initials R, YS, AR, ZA, MKH, TP, IM, JA, and AK.

“They are former members of Jamaah Islamiyah”, he said, adding that, at the end of November, the police had received information from the Australian Federal Police (AFP), the US Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) and the Singapore Intelligence Service (SIS) that there would be terrorism actions in Indonesia.

In response to the information, the police had started to monitor suspect groups alleged to be involved in acts of terrorism. (cal/bbn)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

prima99 said:


> one line sentence is enough to respond to a *Viet Brained *people like you. all you can do is branding other people as troll when you really have nothing to put except insults
> 
> having discussion with you tarnishes my reputation that is why i don't bother replying to you except to increase my post count. heck, you don't have any other uses except shitposting and insulting your fellow *Viet *comrades
> 
> anyway, go back to a$$-kissing some singaps, will ya? oh and stop replying/quoting my post. you are not needed in PDF



uh oh, you have reputation? I don't see it, anyway. Reputation is earned not be claimed per se as you did right now. BTW, i have stay here much longer than you did, but i will never say to somebody else to be not needed here, even he/she is a troll. Man, what with this haughty and trolly attitude from you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_Timeline Photos - Forum Sejarah & Militer | Facebook_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

KRI Fatahillah 361, credit to alfin2112

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## prima99

Indos said:


> Just stay there in Western nation, I believe with such kind of behavior and mind you will not help the nation in any way, I hope I am wrong though............



nor i am intending to help anyway. i am obligated to where i live, not where i came from. heck, did you commoners lot even contributing to the nation? oh btw paying tax =/= contributions. it's one hella different thing. posting pictures in a sticky thread because of Ultranationalism is not counted too!

hoped you watch the vid. i know you lots are in denial, but truth is truth.



madokafc said:


> uh oh, you have reputation? I don't see it, anyway. Reputation is earned not be claimed per se as you did right now. BTW, i have stay here much longer than you did, but i will never say to somebody else to be not needed here, even he/she is a troll. Man, what with this haughty and trolly attitude from you



 and old member value is? you're not even a TT and yet is acting high eh. Mrs. Vietnamese maid?  

by the way, i have a job for you, but it blows! 



orang biasa said:


>



gimme some!


----------



## Indos

prima99 said:


> nor i am intending to help anyway. i am obligated to where i live, not where i came from. heck, did you commoners lot even contributing to the nation? oh btw paying tax =/= contributions. it's one hella different thing. posting pictures in a sticky thread because of Ultranationalism is not counted too!
> 
> hoped you watch the vid. i know you lots are in denial, but truth is truth.



What video...? We are discussing about T 50 i pilots not Adam Air accident. You fight with every one for what...? I bet you never challenge people in the street so thats why in order to feel high you challenge people in here......

Sensitivity is caused by weak mentality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rondo.royal

cah pekok ga usah dilayani mado .. Seko komene ketok pengetahuane militer cetek .cah wingi sore ajar koment yo ngono kui

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## orang biasa

dang, we need to calm down this thread
lets me as volunteer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## prima99

Indos said:


> What video...? We are discussing about T 50 i pilots not Adam Air accident.



nor we are discussing adam air. i am using those vids as comparison for the lack of skill. the lack of piloting skills is as severe as it is, hence they NEED to documenting the whole shxt. now this T 50 gets it turn.. you'd wait for the press to release an untrue news for you lot of people to believe? you'd think the korean govt would let the news unfiltered? how laughable



Indos said:


> You fight with every one for what...? I bet you never challenge people in the street so thats why in order to feel high you challenge people in here......
> 
> Sensitivity is caused by weak mentality.



do i looked like i'm looking for a fight? i am commenting on the incident (rather rudely) and the Viet Brain a.k.a Mrs. Madokus starts it's usual Viet-ing activities. if you can't take rude comments, stay away from the computer. heck, do yourself a favor and lock yourself up in the room.

wow, you talk like you know myself more than i do, eh. whatever makes you sleep night then, boy

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Nike

prima99 said:


> nor i am intending to help anyway. i am obligated to where i live, not where i came from. heck, did you commoners lot even contributing to the nation? oh btw paying tax =/= contributions. it's one hella different thing. posting pictures in a sticky thread because of Ultranationalism is not counted too!
> 
> hoped you watch the vid. i know you lots are in denial, but truth is truth.
> 
> 
> 
> and old member value is? you're not even a TT and yet is acting high eh. Mrs. Vietnamese maid?
> 
> by the way, i have a job for you, but it blows!
> 
> 
> 
> gimme some!



Uh-oh, you need sometime just to write this rubbish. Actually is must be nice to be a thick skinned person without brain.


----------



## prima99

madokafc said:


> Uh-oh, you need sometime just to write this rubbish. Actually is must be nice to be a thick skinned person without brain.



grammar or dick. which one do you prefer to learn?

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
3


----------



## Indos

prima99 said:


> do i looked like i'm looking for a fight? i am commenting on the incident (rather rudely) and the Viet Brain a.k.a Mrs. Madokus starts it's usual Viet-ing activities. if you can't take rude comments, stay away from the computer. heck, do yourself a favor and lock yourself up in the room.
> 
> wow, you talk like you know myself more than i do, eh. whatever makes you sleep night then, boy



Yup, I know you, it is easy for me to read it. Better you learn about subconsciousness theory from Alfred Adler.

Talking rude in the forum reflect who you are, either you dont have any moral ground anymore or it is just your psychological compensation. You name me with "boy" means you fell low inside, so you need to raise your confidence by putting me down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prima99

Indos said:


> Yup, I know you, it is easy for me to read it. Better you learn about subconsciousness theory from Alfred Adler
> 
> Talking rude in the forum reflect who you are, either you dont have any moral ground anymore or it is just your psychological compensation. You name me with "boy" means you fell low inside, so you need to raise your confidence by putting me down.



speaking moral when you people massacred your own, eh? genius.

errr... confidence of what? fyi, internet is a small matter. me posting in this thread is nothing more than increasing my post count, same as replying to you and Madokus.

anybody can call anyone with whatever they want. i call you "sir" some posts before, does that means i am high inside? you failed hard, sir.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Indos

prima99 said:


> grammar or dick. which one do you prefer to learn?



@WebMaster @Slav Defence @waz This guy is brave enough to say it to female members, I know what the punishment he should get.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Rondo.royal said:


> cah pekok ga usah dilayani mado .. Seko komene ketok pengetahuane militer cetek .cah wingi sore ajar koment yo ngono kui



wong pekok ono ning ngendi-ngendi lek, mung sing siji iki ngerasa ra pekok


----------



## prima99

Indos said:


> @WebMaster @Slav Defence @waz This guy is brave enough to say it to female members, I know what the punishment he should get.



 LOL please do! also, please ban the below member for being "brave" enough too! otherwise, imma calling you a pussy  (or an Ultra feminist for that matter)

Australia in hot water over 'very serious breach' | Page 8



madokafc said:


> You stupid *fucking* ignorant bastards, who the **** give you any permits for unintended Naval forces to crossing your home border and doing their activities here illegally? We are talking in Government to Government relations, Indonesian government doesn't take any part in smuggle activities which is done by their civil, and can you using that reason to justify any Warships from Australia to entering her border illegally?
> 
> For the aid, if you know nothing about those aid, you should shut up your yap and milking some Asstralian milk instead, *fucking asshole*

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Indos

Just ignore him, he needs to compensate thing but I am agree that PDF should not be a place for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa

seriously?? are you guys fight each other ? is worth? 






betewe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Paspam Natal Bali. Anggota polisi berkuda memeriksa kuda menjelang apel kesiagaan pasukan Operasi Lilin 2015 di Lapangan Puputan Margarana, Denpasar, Rabu (23/12). Sebanyak 9.528 personel Polisi dan TNI disiagakan untuk pengamanan perayaan Natal dan Tahun Baru di Bali serta didukung pengamanan adat terutama pengamanan obyek wisata yang akan ramai pengunjung. (ANTARA FOTO/Nyoman Budhiana)






Anggota Polri berkuda dan bermotor meninggalkan lapangan seusai mengikuti apel Operasi Lilin 2015 di Polda Metro Jaya, Jakarta, Rabu (23/12). (ANTARA FOTO/Sigid Kurniawan)



orang biasa said:


> seriously?? are you guys fight each other ? is worth?
> 
> 
> betewe



worth or not is up to our perceptions, if you don't like it, just ignore it


----------



## prima99

orang biasa said:


> seriously?? are you guys fight each other ? is worth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> betewe



nah not a fight. at least it's not worth it for me though. those lots are making the problem themselves.


----------



## orang biasa

madokafc said:


> worth or not is up to our perceptions, if you don't like it, just ignore it





prima99 said:


> nah not a fight. at least it's not worth it for me though. those lots are making the problem themselves.


ok go ahead, maaf menganggu mba madoka dan mas prima. silahkan dilanjutkan. 

___________________________________________________________________________








WEDNESDAY, 23 DECEMBER, 2015 | 16:26 WIB
*
Navy Chief of Staff Inaugurates New Training Aircrafts*

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Navy Chief of Staff Admiral Ade Supandi inaugurated the operation of two of its latest training aircrafts, the Baron G-58, which replaced the Navy's old Nomad N-22/24 aircrafts at Navy Airbase Juanda in Surabaya, East Java, on December 23, 2015.

"These new aircrafts are required to accelerate the navy's flight qualification process, which would later manned operational aircrafts including the CN 235-200 or NC 212-200," Ade said in his speech.

"The coaching preparation for qualified aviator personnel requires an aircraft training facility which will later be prepared to operate the airborne elements in sea operations specifically for fixed-wing aircrafts," Ade said.

The Baron G-58 comes equipped with the latest aircraft technology such as the glass cockpit technology that is integrated with the engine instrument, flight instrument, communications, navigation, auto pilot and weather radar.


----------



## Nike

Police helped by a K-9 inspect Gereja Katolik Paroki Kelahiran Santa Perawan Maria, Surabaya, Jawa Timur.






A security officer stand guard at Shangrilla Hotel, being accompanied by a K-9

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

orang biasa said:


>



wow, her eyes... hypnotizing...


----------



## orang biasa

pr1v4t33r said:


> wow, her eyes... hypnotizing...


yup, she's kinda remind me of indonesian actress Tatjana Saphira ,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> 2 aircraft



Thank you @Jakartans@PkDef !


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

End of this year. VVIP Squadron got new aircraft.

Code A-7307. Type Boeing 737-500. Ex PK-GGF.
@Leonyeka







orang biasa said:


> ok go ahead, maaf menganggu mba madoka dan mas prima. silahkan dilanjutkan.
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEDNESDAY, 23 DECEMBER, 2015 | 16:26 WIB
> *
> Navy Chief of Staff Inaugurates New Training Aircrafts*
> 
> *TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Navy Chief of Staff Admiral Ade Supandi inaugurated the operation of two of its latest training aircrafts, the Baron G-58, which replaced the Navy's old Nomad N-22/24 aircrafts at Navy Airbase Juanda in Surabaya, East Java, on December 23, 2015.
> 
> "These new aircrafts are required to accelerate the navy's flight qualification process, which would later manned operational aircrafts including the CN 235-200 or NC 212-200," Ade said in his speech.
> 
> "The coaching preparation for qualified aviator personnel requires an aircraft training facility which will later be prepared to operate the airborne elements in sea operations specifically for fixed-wing aircrafts," Ade said.
> 
> The Baron G-58 comes equipped with the latest aircraft technology such as the glass cockpit technology that is integrated with the engine instrument, flight instrument, communications, navigation, auto pilot and weather radar.


Wow, Bonanza and Baron. Navy getting serious for their aviation. 4 unit Baron will come next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Indos said:


> Just ignore him, he needs to compensate thing but I am agree that PDF should not be a place for that.



What happened to that guy? First he liked Japan, then he went on an anti-Japan rant; then he went on an anti-Indonesian rant. Guy seems very imbalanced. Probably off his meds.

I doubt he's even Indonesian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Nihonjin1051 said:


> What happened to that guy? First he liked Japan, then he went on an anti-Japan rant; then he went on an anti-Indonesian rant. Guy seems very imbalanced. Probably off his meds.
> 
> I doubt he's even Indonesian.



Even he start fighting with Al-Hasani (Saif Al Arab) for no good reason and calling him rat desert.......

And we know for sure that our friend Al-Hasani has always had a good argument and clever, his opinion on that argument is right and the guy that we are talking to....mmm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Indos said:


> Even he start fighting with Al-Hasani (Saif Al Arab) and calling him rat desert.......
> 
> And we know for sure that our friend Al-Hasani has always had a good argument and clever, his opinion on that argument is right.



He called him what? How very disrespectful. What triggered me was how he was treating one of my own blood , Madoka-chan. Out of respect of her grandfather. Anyways, clearly the individual we are talking about is not a gentleman, in how he talks to ladies, or people in general. Its best we just ignore the troll, really he has no substantiative to contribute besides insults here and there. I mean, already 10 negative ratings? Tsk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Nihonjin1051 said:


> He called him what? How very disrespectful. What triggered me was how he was treating one of my own blood , Madoka-chan. Out of respect of her grandfather. Anyways, clearly the individual we are talking about is not a gentleman, in how he talks to ladies, or people in general. Its best we just ignore the troll, really he has no substantiative to contribute besides insults here and there. I mean, already 10 negative ratings? Tsk.



better not to talk those trash again


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> better not to talk those trash again



Hahaha, i like your fiery personality, Madoka.


----------



## Nike

*Police suspect body was 
of foreign follower of 
Santoso terror group*
Ruslan Sangadji, thejakartapost.com, Palu | National | Wed, December 23 2015, 1:44 PM







*All is ready: *The National Police’s Densus 88 counterterrorism squad stands guard in a security operation to pursue members of a terrorist group led by the fugitive Santoso in Poso, Central Sulawesi, earlier this year. (Tempo)

The Central Sulawesi Police say they believe that the decomposing body found in one of 10 huts in Kilo village, Poso Pesisir, Poso regency, Central Sulawesi, was a member of the Poso-based Eastern Indonesia Mujahidin (MIT) terrorist group led by fugitive Santoso.

Central Sulawesi Police chief Brig. Gen. Idham Azis said that from the physical attributes they observed, the police could confirm that the body was likely that of Faruk, a.k.a. Magalasi, a suspected terrorist who was injured when the Santoso-led terrorist group and the Indonesian Military engaged in a fire-fight with each other about seven kilometers from Kilo village on Nov. 29.

“Based on the results of a physical examination and the identifying marks we found, we suspect that he is Faruk, a.k.a. Magalasi, a foreigner,” Idham told journalists after he led a call of readiness ceremony at the Central Sulawesi Police headquarters on Wednesday morning for Operation Candle Maleo 2015, which is designed to safeguard Christmas and New Year's Eve celebrations.

Due to geographical challenges, he said, the police had not yet been able to remove the body of the suspected terrorist from the location. For identification purposes, the police had dispatched a forensics team to the site on a helicopter to take DNA samples.

Police personnel have reportedly continued to pursue members of the terrorist group. The police have confirmed that the Santoso group members are still hiding and encircled in the mountainous Poso area.

Earlier, the police were reported to have found 10 huts suspected to be the MIT headquarters. The huts were found between seven and 13 kilometers from Kilo. In the huts, police found five home-made weapons, bomb materials, male and female clothing and cooking utensils. In one of the huts, the police also found a dead and decomposing body. (ebf)(+)

- See more at: Police suspect body was of foreign follower of Santoso terror group | The Jakarta Post


----------



## orang biasa

*Indonesia Still Mulling New Submarine Purchase*
Which submarine type will Jakarta end up buying?








By Prashanth Parameswaran
December 24, 2015
Indonesia has still not made a decision on what type of submarines it will purchase, the country’s navy chief said last week.

As I have noted previously, Indonesia currently only has two German-built Type 209 submarines, woefully inadequate for the world’s largest archipelagic state. Defense officials say Indonesia needs at least 12 submarines by 2024 to police its waters. Indonesia ordered three South Korean submarines back in 2012, and officials had indicated earlier this year that two more new ones would be purchased – most likely from Russia – even though specifics were still unclear (See: “Indonesia to Buy New Submarines From Russia”).

On December 16, according to The Jakarta Post, Ade Supandi, the chief of staff of the Indonesian navy (TNI-AL), clarified that while Jakarta had decided to buy diesel submarines, it is still currently reviewing three types of submarines from three countries: Russia, South Korea, and Germany.

“The Navy and the military headquarters are still conducting a strategic review of the matter,” Supandi said Tuesday.

Indonesia has a record of purchasing submarines from all three countries. The relationship with Russia dates back the furthest, with 12 Whiskey-class submarines purchased from the Soviet Union during the Cold War. Those subs were gradually decommissioned – the last in 1990. And as mentioned earlier, Indonesia currently operates two German-built Type 209 submarines – which are expected to be decommissioned by 2020 – and has ordered three Chang Bogo-class submarines from South Korea. In addition to the three candidates, Indonesia also reportedly had government-to-government talks with France earlier this year regarding theScorpene-class 1000 diesel-electric attack submarines.

Supandi’s comments suggest that key specifics are still yet to be publicly revealed on the submarine purchase. As I wrote back in September, while navy spokesman Comr. Zainuddin had said then that Indonesia may buy Russian submarines, he also had declined to mention key details like which specific submarine type would be purchased and how it would be financed.

The financing point is critical because Indonesia has been struggling to boost its defense budget amid financial troubles in 2015 (See: “Will Indonesia’s Military Budget Fall or Rise?”). Supandi himself reiterated that point when he said that the decision regarding which submarines to purchase would be based on the current state of the budget situation. He also added that procurement would take time as it would have to go through three stages: drawing up submarine specifications; planning the budget; and then building the vessels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Anti-terror squad says 
7 Indonesians arrested, 
foiling holiday attack 
plot*
The Associated Press, Mojokerto | Archipelago | Mon, December 21 2015, 6:44 AM






In this late Saturday, Dec. 19, 2015 photo, Indonesian police officers of Special Detachment 88 anti-terror unit search for evidence following a raid on a house used as a hideout by suspected militants' in Mojokerto, East Java, Indonesia. Indonesia's anti-terror squad has arrested seven men suspected of planning Christmas or New Year's attacks in the world's most populous Muslim nation, police said Sunday. (AP Photo)

- See more at: Anti-terror squad says 7 Indonesians arrested, foiling holiday attack plot | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

History Of Largest Submarine Forces in Asean.
@Korpshiukencana

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia: Plot foiled 
to kill officials, Shiite 
followers*
Niniek Karmini, The Associated Press, Jakarta | National | Tue, December 22 2015, 8:35 AM






Indonesian top security minister Luhut Panjaitan, center, Australian Justice Minister Michael Keenan, left, and Attorney General George Brandis, right, walk to attend a joint press conference after their meeting in Jakarta, Indonesia, Monday, Dec. 21, 2015. Indonesian police say they have foiled a suspected Muslim militant’s plot to carry out attacks during the year-end holiday season with help from the information from the U.S., Australian and Singaporean intelligence. (AP Photo/Achmad Ibrahim)

Indonesian police said Monday they have foiled a plot to kill government officials, law enforcement officers and others by suspected Muslim militants arrested over the weekend.

Security was raised at airports, the presidential palace, foreign embassies and shopping malls, and the government said it will deploy more than 150,000 personnel to safeguard public places and churches across the country.

Information from the U.S., Australia and Singapore helped Indonesian police discover that the attacks were planned for the year-end holiday season, national police chief Gen. Badrodin Haiti said.

"This is the result of sharing intelligence to combat international evil," Haiti said. "There is a possibility of other groups, and we will continue to pursue them."

Anti-terror police arrested nine men over the weekend in five cities on Indonesia's main island of Java.

Those arrested included Zaenal, who is thought to have planned to be a suicide bomber in one of the attacks, and Asep Urip, a teacher at an Islamic boarding school who allegedly received funds from Indonesian militants who are joining the Islamic State group in Syria, national police spokesman Maj. Gen. Anton Charlian said at a separate news conference.

Their interrogation led police to arrest several other suspects who had been sought since a raid on their bomb-making factory in Klaten town last year, he said.

They have expertise in shooting and bomb-making because of their membership in Jemaah Islamiyah, an al-Qaida-linked Southeast Asian group blamed for the deadly 2002 nightclub bombings on the Indonesian resort island of Bali, Charlian said.

"This group has collaborated with those who returned from war in Syria," he said. "They want to perform a 'concert' to attract international news coverage of their existence here."

He cited a document seized from the group that described the planned attacks as a "concert."

Charlian said police have identified about 240 people who have returned home out of at least 800 Indonesians who have traveled to the Middle East to join IS.

"They are under our close observation. ... If any of them attempt terrorist activities, we can immediately arrest them," Charlian said.

Haiti said intelligence gleaned from the suspects and evidence seized from their hideouts revealed an elaborate plot to kill police, including anti-terror squad leaders, government officials, Shiite followers and others considered to be enemies of their faith.

The announcements were made after a meeting Monday of security-related Australian and Indonesian Cabinet ministers.

Australian Attorney General George Brandis said both nations face a problem of IS group-inspired terrorism.

"It is a problem that both of our countries are very vulnerable to and therefore as friends and neighbors, it is important that we cooperate with one another in sharing intelligence," he said.

Indonesia, the world's most populous Muslim nation, has suffered a spate of deadly attacks by the Jemaah Islamiyah network in the past. But strikes in recent years have been smaller and less deadly and have targeted government authorities, mainly police and anti-terrorism forces. (dan)

- See more at: Indonesia: Plot foiled to kill officials, Shiite followers | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Baron...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Baron...



Advance trainer for navy aviation units, before they jump to CN-235 & NC-212, maritime patrol aircraft.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PKR Sigma frigate & SSV in glasses reflection


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 281836


Or maybe Jump to N-219...
.

Bu Conny dan Pak Silmy


----------



## initial_d

pr1v4t33r said:


> Advance trainer for navy aviation units, before they jump on CN-235 & NC-212, maritime patrol aircraft.
> 
> View attachment 281834


This interest me, who is this cutie with ss-1 riffle? Can you give me her ig account, or her phone number will be best


----------



## Zarvan

orang biasa said:


> *Indonesia Still Mulling New Submarine Purchase*
> Which submarine type will Jakarta end up buying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Prashanth Parameswaran
> December 24, 2015
> Indonesia has still not made a decision on what type of submarines it will purchase, the country’s navy chief said last week.
> 
> As I have noted previously, Indonesia currently only has two German-built Type 209 submarines, woefully inadequate for the world’s largest archipelagic state. Defense officials say Indonesia needs at least 12 submarines by 2024 to police its waters. Indonesia ordered three South Korean submarines back in 2012, and officials had indicated earlier this year that two more new ones would be purchased – most likely from Russia – even though specifics were still unclear (See: “Indonesia to Buy New Submarines From Russia”).
> 
> On December 16, according to The Jakarta Post, Ade Supandi, the chief of staff of the Indonesian navy (TNI-AL), clarified that while Jakarta had decided to buy diesel submarines, it is still currently reviewing three types of submarines from three countries: Russia, South Korea, and Germany.
> 
> “The Navy and the military headquarters are still conducting a strategic review of the matter,” Supandi said Tuesday.
> 
> Indonesia has a record of purchasing submarines from all three countries. The relationship with Russia dates back the furthest, with 12 Whiskey-class submarines purchased from the Soviet Union during the Cold War. Those subs were gradually decommissioned – the last in 1990. And as mentioned earlier, Indonesia currently operates two German-built Type 209 submarines – which are expected to be decommissioned by 2020 – and has ordered three Chang Bogo-class submarines from South Korea. In addition to the three candidates, Indonesia also reportedly had government-to-government talks with France earlier this year regarding theScorpene-class 1000 diesel-electric attack submarines.
> 
> Supandi’s comments suggest that key specifics are still yet to be publicly revealed on the submarine purchase. As I wrote back in September, while navy spokesman Comr. Zainuddin had said then that Indonesia may buy Russian submarines, he also had declined to mention key details like which specific submarine type would be purchased and how it would be financed.
> 
> The financing point is critical because Indonesia has been struggling to boost its defense budget amid financial troubles in 2015 (See: “Will Indonesia’s Military Budget Fall or Rise?”). Supandi himself reiterated that point when he said that the decision regarding which submarines to purchase would be based on the current state of the budget situation. He also added that procurement would take time as it would have to go through three stages: drawing up submarine specifications; planning the budget; and then building the vessels.


Thank GOD 12 should be the minimum number of Submarines


----------



## Indos

To clear the history, We purchased many Russian weapons during 1960's, so not given

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The History of the Indonesian Submarine Squadron
By Rear Adm. Agung Pramono, S.H., M. Hum
Indonesian Navy*

Indonesia is the world’s largest archipelagic state, comprising more than 17,000 islands and large areas of water linking them together as one unity and making Indonesia one of the most influential maritime nations. A strong national defense, achieved by reinforcing naval capabilities, is critical to defending Indonesian sovereignty and ensuring the stability of Indonesian territorial seas.

As a military institution that is responsible for defending the country, the Indonesian Navy requires human resources and weapons systems to bolster its function and to accomplish the mission. The Indonesian Navy has more than 140 warships of various types and classes, which are divided into two fleets and one military sealift command. The Eastern and Western Fleets are composed of several squadrons, including one submarine squadron in the Eastern Fleet.





_Whiskey_-class submarines

The Indonesian Navy has long experience in operating submarines. For a significant period in the 1960s and 1970s, Indonesia operated the most powerful submarine force in the Asia-Pacific region, excepting the Cold War superpowers: 12 _Whiskey_-class submarines, two torpedo retrievers, and one submarine tender,* all purchased from the Soviet Union. *By comparison, no other Southeast Asian nation possessed a submarine force of any size, and in 1967 the Royal Australian Navy had only six submarines, of the _Oberon_ class.

The Indonesian Navy received its first submarine, KRI _Tjakra_ (401), from the USSR on 12 September 1959. This first submarine was commanded by Commander O.P. Koesno. Its delivery was a milestone in the creation of the Indonesian Submarine Force, and 12 September was designated as the Indonesian Submarine Squadron Day to commemorate the date that the Indonesian Navy began operating these advanced war machines with both strategic value and deterrent effect.

During the 1960s, in the heyday of the _Whiskey_ class, these superb underwater units were used to regain West Papua from Dutch colonial control. There were three submarine deployments during the military operation—called JAYA WIJAYA 1—against the Dutch forces in the West Papua. KRI_Nagabanda_ (403), KRI _Trisula_ (402), and KRI _Tjandrasa_ (408) successfully launched an attack on the Dutch forces in the West Papua area; in operation TJAKRA II, _Tjandrasa_ managed to infiltrate the enemy’s area to land a group of Indonesian Special Forces on the island. For the success of that operation, the Indonesian Government awarded _Tjandrasa_ and her crew with the prestigious “Bintang Sakti” medal. To the present day, _Tjandrasa_ is the only naval vessel to have been awarded the medal. In April 1963, in operation VISHNU MUKTI, KRl _Nagarangsang _(404), KRl _Tjundamani _(411), and KRI_Alugoro_ (406) again conducted a ‘show of force’ in West Papua waters.

*Thanks to those 12 submarines, the Indonesian Navy at that time was considered to be one of the most powerful naval forces in the Asia-Pacific region—making Indonesia a regional power and serving as a source of pride and self confidence for her people.*





KRI _Nanggala _(402) during Passing Exercise with
USS _Oklahoma City_ (SSN 723)

The declining relationship between the Republic of Indonesia and the Soviet Union in 1965—resulting from Indonesian government action against the rebellion of the Indonesian Communist Party—led to a spare parts crisis in the Navy, which affected the submarines. To maintain an operational force, the Indonesian Navy decommissioned several submarines and used their parts to repair the remaining vessels. Since then, the number of the Navy’s submarines declined steadily. The last remaining_Whiskey_-class submarine, KRI _Pasopati _(410), was decommissioned on 25 January 1990 and now serves as a submarine museum in downtown Surabaya.

In 1978, prior to the decommissioning of Pasopati, Indonesia procured two Type 209/1300 submarines from West Germany—KRI _Cakra_ (401) and KRI _Nanggala_ (402)—to maintain the security of Indonesian territorial waters. These two German submarines have been overhauled several times in Germany, South Korea, and Indonesia.

As an archipelagic country with vast areas to cover, Indonesia requires a large number of naval vessels, including submarines, to maintain national security and sovereignty in and around its waters. Having learned from its previous experiences, the Indonesian Navy has planned to gradually increase the size of its submarine force in the years to come. To begin, it has ordered three Type 209/1500 submarines from South Korea. The Navy expects to restore the glory of its naval forces, including its submarine squadron.

http://www.public.navy.mil/subfor/u.../Archives/issue_50/IndonesianSubSquadron.html



anas_nurhafidz said:


> Or maybe Jump to N-219...
> .
> 
> Bu Conny dan Pak Silmy
> View attachment 281853



I believe PDF users focus on Zaskia Arvan on that photo,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Sterilisasi GerejaPetugas menggunakan detektor dan K-9 saat menyisir gereja Katolik Santo Mikael di Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Rabu (23/12). Kegiatan yang dilakukan Satuan Sabhara Polres Pelabuhan Tanjung Perak Surabaya di seluruh gereja di wilayah hukumnya tersebut untuk memberikan rasa aman dan nyaman kepada umat Kristiani dalam melaksanakan rangkaian ibadah Natal. ANTARA FOTO/Didik Suhartono/foc/15.






Petugas menggunakan detektor saat menyisir gereja Katolik Santo Mikael di Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Rabu (23/12). Kegiatan yang dilakukan Satuan Sabhara Polres Pelabuhan Tanjung Perak Surabaya di seluruh gereja di wilayah hukumnya tersebut untuk memberikan rasa aman dan nyaman kepada umat Kristiani dalam melaksanakan rangkaian ibadah Natal. ANTARA FOTO/Didik Suhartono/foc/15.


Lately Sabhara Unit been heavily equipped much more than before @Jakartans@PkDef

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## Nike

*Minister holds coordination meeting on security scenario in 2016*
Rabu, 23 Desember 2015 21:11 WIB | 796 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Chief Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Luhut Pandjaitan held a coordination meeting on Wednesday to discuss issues related to the expected security scenario in 2016.

"We have just finished the meeting on what we will do next year in the fields of de-radicalization, legislation, cyber crimes and other fields that concern security," the Coordinating Minister said at his office on Wednesday.

Luhut explained that the coordination meeting discussed about 20 different fields but did not give details about these areas.

"These discussions will form the agenda for our programs in 2016. We also discussed security issues which we will continue to monitor in the future," the Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs, said.

Among those who attended the coordination meeting were Home Affairs Minister Tjahjo Kumolo, Jakarta Military Command Chief Maj. Gen. Teddy Lhaksamana, Communication and Informatics Minister Rudiantara, Deputy Foreign Minister AM Fachir, Attorney General HM Prasetyo, Immigration Director General Ronny F Sompie and representatives of the State Intelligence Agency (BIN). 

On the occasion, Attorney General Prasetyo said the coordination meeting also discussed issues regarding gross human rights violations. 

"We discussed ways to handle gross human rights violations. The meeting also discussed the implementation of death penalties for drug convicts in 2016. We should pay attention to this. The neighboring countries appreciate such an approach since narcotics abuse is our common enemy," said Prasetyo.(*)


Minister holds coordination meeting on security scenario in 2016 - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

Petugas menggunakan senjata menyisir gereja Katolik Kristus Raja Damai di Boyolali Jawa Tengah, Kamis (24/12). Satuan Sabhara Polres Boyolali melakukan penyisiran di sejumlah gereja di Boyolali guna mengantisipasi teror dan memberikan rasa keamanan dan kenyamanan untuk umat Kristiani yang akan melaksanakan misa malam Natal 2015. ANTARA FOTO/ Aloysius Jarot Nugroho/ama/15.





Personel Brimob Polda Sumut melakukan pengamanan di Gereja Protestan di Indonesia Bagian Barat (GPIB) Immanuel Medan, Sumut, Rabu (24/12). Sebanyak 8.400 personel Polda Sumatera Utara dikerahkan diseluruh wilayah di Sumut untuk pengamanan perayaan Natal 2014 dan Tahun Baru 2015. (ANTARA FOTO/Irsan Mulyadi)





Seorang anggota kepolisian menggunakan anjing pelacak saat kegiatan pengamanan di Pelabuhan Ketapang, Banyuwangi, Jawa Timur, Rabu (23/12). Sebanyak 100 anggota kepolisian dari Polres Banyuwangi diterjunkan untuk pengamanan jelang libur Natal dan Tahun Baru 2016 di Pelabuhan Ketapang Banyuwangi. ANTARA FOTO/ Budi Candra Setya/15.






Sejumlah petugas kepolisian memeriksa kendaraan yang akan memasuki pelabuhan Ketapang, Banyuwangi, Jawa Timur, Rabu (23/12). Sebanyak 100 anggota kepolisian dari Polres Banyuwangi diterjunkan untuk pengamanan jelang libur Natal dan Tahun Baru 2016 di Pelabuhan Ketapang Banyuwangi. ANTARA FOTO/ Budi Candra Setya/15.

Glad to see our police do their jobs, and have an adequate equipment to do their duty properly. Mumbai terror attack must be a clear example on how local police forces can't subdue the enemy because the lack of proper equipment, training, intelligent and tactics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indos said:


> To clear the history, We purchased many Russian weapons during 1960's, so not given
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *The History of the Indonesian Submarine Squadron
> By Rear Adm. Agung Pramono, S.H., M. Hum
> Indonesian Navy*
> 
> Indonesia is the world’s largest archipelagic state, comprising more than 17,000 islands and large areas of water linking them together as one unity and making Indonesia one of the most influential maritime nations. A strong national defense, achieved by reinforcing naval capabilities, is critical to defending Indonesian sovereignty and ensuring the stability of Indonesian territorial seas.
> 
> As a military institution that is responsible for defending the country, the Indonesian Navy requires human resources and weapons systems to bolster its function and to accomplish the mission. The Indonesian Navy has more than 140 warships of various types and classes, which are divided into two fleets and one military sealift command. The Eastern and Western Fleets are composed of several squadrons, including one submarine squadron in the Eastern Fleet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Whiskey_-class submarines
> 
> The Indonesian Navy has long experience in operating submarines. For a significant period in the 1960s and 1970s, Indonesia operated the most powerful submarine force in the Asia-Pacific region, excepting the Cold War superpowers: 12 _Whiskey_-class submarines, two torpedo retrievers, and one submarine tender,* all purchased from the Soviet Union. *By comparison, no other Southeast Asian nation possessed a submarine force of any size, and in 1967 the Royal Australian Navy had only six submarines, of the _Oberon_ class.
> 
> The Indonesian Navy received its first submarine, KRI _Tjakra_ (401), from the USSR on 12 September 1959. This first submarine was commanded by Commander O.P. Koesno. Its delivery was a milestone in the creation of the Indonesian Submarine Force, and 12 September was designated as the Indonesian Submarine Squadron Day to commemorate the date that the Indonesian Navy began operating these advanced war machines with both strategic value and deterrent effect.
> 
> During the 1960s, in the heyday of the _Whiskey_ class, these superb underwater units were used to regain West Papua from Dutch colonial control. There were three submarine deployments during the military operation—called JAYA WIJAYA 1—against the Dutch forces in the West Papua. KRI_Nagabanda_ (403), KRI _Trisula_ (402), and KRI _Tjandrasa_ (408) successfully launched an attack on the Dutch forces in the West Papua area; in operation TJAKRA II, _Tjandrasa_ managed to infiltrate the enemy’s area to land a group of Indonesian Special Forces on the island. For the success of that operation, the Indonesian Government awarded _Tjandrasa_ and her crew with the prestigious “Bintang Sakti” medal. To the present day, _Tjandrasa_ is the only naval vessel to have been awarded the medal. In April 1963, in operation VISHNU MUKTI, KRl _Nagarangsang _(404), KRl _Tjundamani _(411), and KRI_Alugoro_ (406) again conducted a ‘show of force’ in West Papua waters.
> 
> *Thanks to those 12 submarines, the Indonesian Navy at that time was considered to be one of the most powerful naval forces in the Asia-Pacific region—making Indonesia a regional power and serving as a source of pride and self confidence for her people.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRI _Nanggala _(402) during Passing Exercise with
> USS _Oklahoma City_ (SSN 723)
> 
> The declining relationship between the Republic of Indonesia and the Soviet Union in 1965—resulting from Indonesian government action against the rebellion of the Indonesian Communist Party—led to a spare parts crisis in the Navy, which affected the submarines. To maintain an operational force, the Indonesian Navy decommissioned several submarines and used their parts to repair the remaining vessels. Since then, the number of the Navy’s submarines declined steadily. The last remaining_Whiskey_-class submarine, KRI _Pasopati _(410), was decommissioned on 25 January 1990 and now serves as a submarine museum in downtown Surabaya.
> 
> In 1978, prior to the decommissioning of Pasopati, Indonesia procured two Type 209/1300 submarines from West Germany—KRI _Cakra_ (401) and KRI _Nanggala_ (402)—to maintain the security of Indonesian territorial waters. These two German submarines have been overhauled several times in Germany, South Korea, and Indonesia.
> 
> As an archipelagic country with vast areas to cover, Indonesia requires a large number of naval vessels, including submarines, to maintain national security and sovereignty in and around its waters. Having learned from its previous experiences, the Indonesian Navy has planned to gradually increase the size of its submarine force in the years to come. To begin, it has ordered three Type 209/1500 submarines from South Korea. The Navy expects to restore the glory of its naval forces, including its submarine squadron.
> 
> http://www.public.navy.mil/subfor/u.../Archives/issue_50/IndonesianSubSquadron.html
> 
> 
> 
> I believe PDF users focus on Zaskia Arvan on that photo,


Haha, U know what i mean...

Say Hello to our Nuclear big brother from U.S. Navy...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Sritex made











Credit to original uploader

if only our regular infantry unit using the second model (bottom pics), they will look great and give more protection around the neck, arms and torso. SAKTI and Marine model vest is great as they offered the soldiers with more flexibility in movements

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Old photo...General Dynamics F-16C Fighting Falcon - 84-1262 + 83-1156 - Indonesian Air Force (Ex USAF) AMARC Boneyard...
@Rick Ingham

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Anoa Mortar firing sequence by the 201st Mechanized Infantry Bn.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## orang biasa

ANTARA/Adeng Bustomi

FRIDAY, 25 DECEMBER, 2015 | 06:08 WIB
*Indonesia, Australia Intel Exchange Expected to Deter Terrorism*

*TEMPO CO*, *Jakarta* - The exchange of intelligence officials between Indonesia and Australia is expected to deter terrorism in both countries, according to North Sumatra University (USU) lecturer Prof. Dr Suhnaidi.

"Terrorism should not be allowed to develop in Indonesia and Australia as it could disturb security in the two countries," the lecturer on international law stated on Thursday.

He noted that several terror acts that occurred of late are challenges not only to Indonesia and Australia but also to other countries in the world.

"Terror acts should not be allowed to occur regardless of how minor they are as such actions trigger unrest among the people. Terrorism must be eliminated," remarked Suhnaidi.

He affirmed that Indonesia should benefit from the cooperation between the two countries in the intelligence field.

"Indonesia should take into account this matter in its cooperation in the intelligence field with Australia to prevent dangerous acts of terrorism," he emphasized.

Suhnaidi pointed out that terror suspects intending to spread terror and commit unlawful acts were still at large in Indonesia. Fortunately, the police were able to foil their plans before they could commit acts of terror.

The group had also planned to conduct terrorist attacks at the end of 2015.

"The police and other apparatuses could fortunately anticipate the terrorist attacks in Indonesia," he stated.

National Police Chief General Badrodin Haiti confirmed on Wednesday that his men had arrested a suspected terrorist on the outskirts of eastern Jakarta in Bekasi earlier in the day.

"It is true that this morning we searched (the house of) one of the suspected terrorists who had planned to commit a terror act this month," he said after attending a coordination meeting at the Coordinating Ministry for Political, Legal, and Security Affairs' office.

As reported earlier, the National Police's Densus 88 counterterrorism squad had arrested a suspected terrorist identified by the initials AM in Bekasi.

AM is also believed to have links with suspected terrorists arrested in Sukaharjo, Central Java, and Tasikmalaya, West Java, on December 19-20.

"It is true they have links with the ISIS group in Syria," he remarked.

Haiti had earlier noted that the police had arrested nine suspected terrorists in the five districts of Cilacap, Tasikmalaya, Sukaharjo, Mojokerto, and Gresik on December 19-20. They are identified by the initials: R, YS, AR, ZA, MKH, TP, IM, JA, and AK.

"Some of them are former members of Jamaah Islamiyah, while others have links with the ISIS group," he claimed.

Haiti stated late last month that the police were informed of the planned terrorist attack.

"We also received information from the Australian Federal Police (AFP), the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI), and the Singapore Intelligence Service (SIS). We then monitored the groups suspected of committing terror attacks and are registered in our database," he added.

*Indonesia sends warships to help look for 54 after boat sank*




Indonesian flag waves as rescuers on a rubber boat return to their ship from a search mission for the victims of a ferry that sank off Sulawesi Island last Saturday, in Kolaka, Indonesia, Wednesday, Dec. 23, 2015. Indonesian navy will dispatch warships to join the search for dozens of people still missing after the passenger boat carrying more than 100 passengers and crewmen sank Saturday in central Indonesia, officials said Wednesday. (AP Photo)

Rescuers on Wednesday recovered 16 more bodies from the weekend sinking of a passenger boat in Indonesian seas, and the navy was sending warships to join the search for 54 people still missing.

The Marina Baru, carrying 118 passengers and crewmen, sank in the Gulf of Bone on Saturday while on its way from Kolaka in Southeast Sulawesi province to Siwa town in South Sulawesi province. The fiberglass ferry reportedly was overwhelmed by waves more than 3 meters (10 feet) high during stormy weather.

Indonesian Search and Rescue Agency chief Henry Bambang Soelistyo said Wednesday the navy will dispatch warships to the area where nine ships and 15 fishing boats are already searching for the victims.

A helicopter and a CN-235 aircraft are searching from the air while soldiers and police were combing the coastline, Soelistyo said.

The head of the local disaster mitigation agency, Alamsyah, said Wednesday's discoveries brought the death toll to 23 while 54 other people were missing. Most of the 41 survivors were found Sunday.

The last recovered survivor was the boat's captain, who was found Monday snagged on a fishing platform, said Alamsyah, who uses a single name.

Twelve bodies were pulled out Wednesday by a ship of National Search and Rescue Agency, three by fishing boats and one by a Port Authority vessel, Alamsyah said.

Boats are a popular and relatively cheap form of transportation in the world's largest archipelago nation which spans more than 17,000 islands with a population of 256 million. Sea accidents are common, with boats often overcrowded and safety regulations poorly enforced. (dan)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Sritex made



Adding larger images

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

I were there the whole day, the day before.... watching so close the blue bird landing smoothly and park in the spot. I even walked surround, touchin & feelin every single edge of it.
So long buddy... we will miss you...

*T50-07 First Touch Down Adisutjipto AFB, Day-1 The Crash*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

MarveL said:


> I were there the whole day, the day before.... watching so close the blue bird landing smoothly and park in the spot. I even walked surround, touchin & feelin every single edge of it.
> So long buddy... we will miss you...
> 
> *T50-07 First Touch Down Adisutjipto AFB, Day-1 The Crash*
> 
> 
> View attachment 282100
> View attachment 282092
> View attachment 282093
> View attachment 282094
> View attachment 282096
> View attachment 282095


They don't die...
They just fly Higher

.

Jum'ah mubarok

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Happy Maulid Nabi and Merry Christmas to all, god bless our Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

I Love the Blue of Indonesia
Ungaran Peak, Semarang, Central Java

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Pasukan Brimob Resimen III Pelopor Korbrimob Polri dengan sejumlah kendaraan taktis Baracuda mengamankan kawasan Bunderan Hotel Indonesia untuk perayaan malam Natal dan tahun baru 2015-2016 di Jakarta, Kamis (24/12). Sebanyak 80.197 personel Polda Metro Jaya dikerahkan untuk mengamankan perayaan Natal dan Tahun Baru 2016 di wilayah Jakarta dan sekitarnya. ANTARA FOTO/Reno Esnir/nz/15.






Pasukan Brimob Resimen III Pelopor Korbrimob Polri dengan sejumlah kendaraan taktis Baracuda mengamankan kawasan Bunderan Hotel Indonesia untuk perayaan malam Natal dan tahun baru 2015-2016 di Jakarta, Kamis (24/12). Sebanyak 80.197 personel Polda Metro Jaya dikerahkan untuk mengamankan perayaan Natal dan Tahun Baru 2016 di wilayah Jakarta dan sekitarnya. ANTARA FOTO/Reno Esnir/nz/15.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Petugas Polresta Depok melakukan pengamanan jelang perayaan Natal di Gereja Bethel Indonesia, Jalan Kamboja, Depok, Jawa Barat, Kamis (24/12). Pengamanan di 154 gereja di Kota Depok tersebut mengerahkan 1500 personil gabungan TNI dan Polri untuk mengantisipasi kemungkinan aksi teror jelang Misa Natal. ANTARA FOTO/Indrianto Eko Suwarso/ama/15







Polisi bersama petugas keamanan mal memeriksa barang bawaan pengunjung menggunakan metal detector saat pengamanan jelang perayaan Natal di salah satu pusat perbelanjaan di Depok, Jawa Barat, Kamis (24/12). Pengamanan di beberapa pusat belanja dilakukan untuk mengantisipasi gangguan keamanan menjelang perayaan Natal. ANTARA FOTO/Indrianto Eko Suwarso/ama/15






Anggota Brimob menyisir Gereja Methodis Indonesia (GMI) Lhokseumawe, Kamis (24/12). Penyisiran itu untuk memastikan tidak adanya gangguan bagi ummat kristiani dalam menjalankam misa natal di Aceh. ANTARA FOTO/Rahmad/nz/15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian police officers deploy with their riot gear in Jakarta, Indonesia, Wednesday, Dec. 23, 2015. Despite foiling an alleged plot by Islamic militants to assassinate public figures, Indonesian officials believe a credible threat of terrorist attacks remains in the festive season, especially against minority Christians, in this Muslim nation. (AP Photo/Tatan Syuflana)


----------



## Bhayangkara

MarveL said:


> I were there the whole day, the day before.... watching so close the blue bird landing smoothly and park in the spot. I even walked surround, touchin & feelin every single edge of it.
> So long buddy... we will miss you...
> 
> *T50-07 First Touch Down Adisutjipto AFB, Day-1 The Crash*
> 
> 
> View attachment 282092



Rest in peace warrior!!! May your courage, struggle and your sacrifice always be an example for your successor in guarding the wings of Nusantara..

Whatever trash comments regarding to this incident, both of these brave pilots still deserves respect for their sacrifice in serving for their homeland, their people, and their Country !!!
It is unfortunate if just only because of one error which in fact it hasn't been revealed, then they are degraded and considered was incompetent..

So please for someone member here to keep the attitude in giving such comments, and if you feel doesn't have enough knowledge then SHUT UP !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Merry Christmas for all who celebrate it, may the message of Peace and prosperity will be upon us









Indonesian Police officers stands guard during Misa Natal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zero_wing

madokafc said:


> Merry Christmas for all who celebrate it, may the message of Peace and prosperity will be upon us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian Police officers stands guard during Misa Natal



And to you as well from the Philippines


----------



## Nike

Zero_wing said:


> And to you as well from the Philippines



well thanks, although i am a Muslim but i am feeling happy too as Christmas and New Year eve means more Holiday and more time to get rest at home and secluded myself from my usual routines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

O yah anyway, Merry Christmas to all my Christian brothers here, and happy holiday to you all..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CountStrike

*Korea to sign contract on KF-X next week*


South Korea's state arms procurement agency said Thursday it will sign a formal contract next week on its fighter jet development project, known as KF-X.

The Defense Acquisition Procurement Administration plans to ink the deal with Korea Aerospace Industries Ltd., the country's sole aircraft maker.

"Negotiations over the formal contract on the KF-X program are going well. It seems to be possible to sign it around Dec. 28," the agency official said on the condition of anonymity.

South Korea hopes to produce its own fighter jet to replace the aging fleet of F-4s and F-5s by mid-2020.

Last month, KAI secured Indonesia's assurance that it will pay for 20 percent of the total cost expected to reach $15 billion.

Under the contract between the DAPA and KAI, six test planes will be manufactured by 2025, according to the official.

The KF-X project received a boost from the U.S. pledge to transfer some of its jet technologies. But South Korea faces a daunting task of finding an alternative as the U.S. made it clear that four core technologies will be excluded.

Those are the active electronically scanned radar, infrared search-and-rescue system, electro-optical targeting pod and radio frequency jammer.

South Korea, meanwhile, plans to launch a task force for the project on Jan. 1 next year that will be composed of 70-80 officials and experts. (Yonhap)
Korea to sign contract on KF-X next week

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Jakarta's Archbishop expresses gratitude for peaceful Christmas services*
Jumat, 25 Desember 2015 19:28 WIB | 778 Views




Photo document of President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) with Mgr. Ignatius Suharyo (left) at KWI office, Jakarta. (ANTARA/Ismar Patrizki)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Jakartas Archbishop Ignatius Suharyo expressed gratitude to all law enforcers and the government for their efforts to ensure that the Christmas services were held smoothly and peacefully.

"Allow me to express gratitude to all government officials, the president, the vice president, the National Police chief, the commander of the Indonesian Defense Forces, commanders of the regional military, the regional police chiefs and their ranks and file for their efforts to provide guards, so that the church services ran peacefully," the archbishop informed the press after holding the pontifical church service on Friday.

He affirmed that the Christmas celebrations would not be complete without inculcating the message of "Living Together with the Family of Allah."

According to Jakarta Police Chief Insp. Gen. Tito Karnavian, the mass services being held peacefully were a testament to the existing religious tolerance. He said harmony and religious tolerance have continued to improve in Jakarta.

The theme will also be imbibed during the national christmas celebrations, which will be held in Kupang, East Nusa Tenggara, on December 28.

"President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) is also expected to attend the national celebrations," he affirmed.

The Jakarta Cathedral held three services at 5 p.m., 7:30 p.m., and 10 p.m. local time on Christmas Eve and five services on Christmas Day.

In the meantime, on the occasion of Christmas Day, Vice President Jusuf M. Kalla, here on Friday, conveyed Christmas greetings to Indonesian Christians.

"I, Jusuf Kalla, the vice president of the Republic of Indonesia, wish Merry Christmas to every Christian and Happy New Year 2016 to every Indonesian," Kalla told the media.

He hoped the welfare of the Indonesian people would improve in the year ahead as the countrys economy continues to grow.

Cooperation among Indonesians is necessary to implement development programs and improve public welfare.

"Hopefully, in the years ahead, Indonesia would get much better. We progress together," he affirmed.

Kalla said security in Indonesia in late 2015 had been maintained well by the security personnel and local civilians.

He convinced the domestic and international community to not harbor worries over news of terrorist threats in the country.

"For Christmas, all churches are being guarded by the police and community. Muslim youth organizations also guard them every year, right?" he added.

Terrorist threats not only exist in Indonesia but also in American and European countries, he added.
(Uu.A014/INE/KR-BSR/B003)

Jakarta's Archbishop expresses gratitude for peaceful Christmas services - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*性能優於F-16、造價低於F-35 南韓KF-X戰鬥機計劃全面啟動*
閻紀宇 2015年12月25日 10:41






南韓防衛事業廳相關人士24日透露，防衛事業廳計畫於28日南韓新型戰鬥機（KF-X）開發商——韓國航空宇宙產業公司（KAI）簽署正式合約，全面啟動與印尼合作KF-X開發工作，計劃總經費約8兆7000億韓元（新台幣2430億元）。

KF-X屬於第4.5代多功能戰鬥機，是南韓繼T-50金鷹式（KAI T-50 Golden Eagle）高級教練機之後研發的第二款戰鬥機。KF-X戰鬥機整體性能優於F-16戰隼式（F-16 Fighting Falcon），匿蹤性（stealth）優於法國疾風式（Dassault Rafale）與颱風（Eurofighter Typhoon），但造價低於F-35閃電II式（F-35 Lightning II）。






南韓與印尼聯合開發的南韓新型戰鬥機（K-FX）（取自網路）

正式合約以航空宇宙產業公司11月22日與印尼航太公司（PTDI）草簽的關於印尼參與KF-X開發計劃的合約為基礎，該合約規定印尼支付20%的開發成本，即1兆7000億韓元（新台幣475億元），2025年之前製造6架原型機。南韓空軍將採購120架，印尼空軍80架。





南韓與印尼聯合開發的南韓新型戰鬥機（K-FX）（取自網路）

本月初，美國批准將涉及KF-X的21大項非核心技術出口南韓後，防衛事業廳加快推進KF-X開發項目，為組建專門負責開發項目的事業團著手處理法律程序。據悉，事業團規模將在70-80人，預計明年1月正式成立。





南韓與印尼聯合開發的南韓新型戰鬥機（K-FX）（取自網路）

KF-X為單座、雙發動機，最高速度1.97馬赫（Mach），機身長15.7公尺，翼展10.7公尺，最大起飛重量24000公斤。配備戰術數位資訊鏈路（TADIL）、主動電子掃描陣列雷達（AESA）、紅外線搜索及追蹤系統（IRST）、電子光學標準系統（EOTS）。

2001年3月，時任南韓總統金大中在南韓空軍官校的畢業典禮上宣示開發新型戰機。2010年7月15日，南韓與印尼在首爾達成協議，合作KF-X戰鬥機計畫。

性能優於F-16、造價低於F-35 南韓KF-X戰鬥機計劃全面啟動-南韓KF-X戰鬥機｜F-16戰隼式戰鬥機 F-16 Fighting Falcon-風傳媒-閻紀宇

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## toke115

PINDAD SPR-2 50 BMG anti-materiel rifle

Credit: jayayudha33

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Korea inspects pilot system of local T-50 trainers

South Korea said Monday it was looking into the pilot-related system of its T-50 trainer aircraft following the crash of a jet in Indonesia over the weekend.

Two pilots were killed in a crash on Sunday of the plane South Korea exported to Indonesia, during an air show celebrating the 70th anniversary of Indonesia's flight school in Yogyakarta, a tourist city on the main island of Java. 

While the Indonesian defense ministry is investigating the cause of the crash, South Korea is conducting its own safety checks on 48 T-50 Golden Eagles, an official said.

"On our part, we plan to examine the pilot system of the (South Korean) Air Force's T-50s," Defense Ministry spokesman Kim Min-seok told reporters.

The Air Force briefly grounded all of the T-50s in service for inspection.

Some of them resumed flights in the afternoon but the Air Force said it would continue efforts to see if there is any glitch.


The T-50 is a single-engine, two-seater aircraft, jointly built by Korean aerospace company Korea Aerospace Industries and U.S. defense manufacturing giant Lockheed Martin. 

The doomed plane was apparently spinning out of control during its aerobatic maneuvering in the Indonesian air show and crashed into an air force base complex, according to local media in the Southeast Asian country. (Yonhap)

Korea inspects pilot system of local T-50 trainers


----------



## Indos

anas_nurhafidz said:


> The doomed plane was apparently* spinning out of control* during its aerobatic maneuvering in the Indonesian air show and crashed into an air force base complex, according to local media in the Southeast Asian country. (Yonhap)
> 
> Korea inspects pilot system of local T-50 trainers



Three time spinning is part of the game as can be heard from my Youtube post regarding this accident which is said by the MC to the crowd during the event. It is too close to the ground and the last spinning seems to be not right ( black out for 1-2 seconds may cause this). 1-2 seconds lost control is vital since the ground is too close. I hope they can start the spinning from much higher altitude, but just let investigation reveal this, as I said cloud might make their higher up order to lower the altitude....of course it is just my analysis...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## orang biasa

*New Year Holidays; Airport`s Security Tightened*




*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Soekarno-Hatta Airport authorities has tightened security following information on terrorism threats against crowded spots during Christmas and New Year holidays.

Although it was not specifically mentioned that the airport had been targeted, PT Angkasa Pura II (AP II) conducted a joint operation at Soekarno-Hatta Airport to anticipate the worst scenario.

*AP II deployed a total of 80 personnel from the Mobile Brigade (Brimob), 74 personnel from the Indonesian Military, 216 Aviation Security officers, 190 company’s security officers, and 203 non-aviation security personnel.*

“There are a total of 783 personnel deployed every day to maintain security, order and safety of flights at Soekarno-Hatta Airport,” AP II operation and services executive manager Andhika Nurjaman said on Saturday, December 26, 2015.

AP II also activated a total of 1,245 CCTVs to monitor the security across the airport.

*Armed Motorcycle Escort for Indonesia's Top Cops Amid Heightened Terror Threati
Jakarta.* With Indonesian terror groups threatening to target the country's top police leadership, the chief of National Police and his deputy are now being escorted by heavily armed officers on motorcycles.




Recent terror threats have led to increased vigilance at police stations but also mean heightened security for Gen. Badrodin Haiti, Indonesia's top cop, and his deputy, Comr. Gen. Budi Gunawan.

Their security details have recently been upgraded to include black-clad officers carrying not only Glock handguns but also Heckler & Koch MP5 submachine guns.

Each 1,215cc Triumph Tiger Explorer XC motorcycle carries two officers — a driver and a passenger.

This type of British-made motorcycle, which also has off-road capabilities, is well beyond the reach of ordinary Indonesians, as it is sold here for around Rp 525 million ($38,500).

"Our orders are to escort our leaders wherever they go," said one of the guards, who are selected from the National Police's Mobile Brigade (Brimob) stationed in Kelapa Dua, Depok.

Indonesian terrorists in recent years have been targeting police officers all over the country.

Police say that a terror suspect arrested in Bekasi on Wednesday, Arif Hidyatulloh, a.k.a. Abu Muzab, was inspired by the Islamic State movement and had set his sights on a number of current and former police officials, including Badrodin, former Densus 88 chief Comr. Gen. (ret.) Gories Mere, the anti-terror unit's intelligence chief Sr. Comr. Ibnu Suhendra and Insp. Gen. Tito Karnavian, who heads the Jakarta Police.

The group surrounding Arif also allegedly wanted to target Shiite places of worship and areas frequented by foreign nationals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

T50i Golden Eagle...
@ori photographer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Cracking down: Densus 88 counterterrorism squad members stand guard outside the residence of an alleged Islamic State movement supporter in South Tangerang, Banten, on Sunday. The police’s special force also arrested another four suspects in South Jakarta, Bekasi and Cibubur, West Java. JP/DON
- See more at: News analysis: Between threat of radicalized IS supporters and homegrown terrorists | The Jakarta Post


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Bintuni





Warships





Marines

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

*Google Translate

05 November 2014

PT Krakatau Steel Supports Defense Industries and Defense Products*










On 5-8 November 2014 held an exhibition of Indo Defence Expo & Forum 2014 which was followed by State Owned Enterprises Strategic Industries (BUMNIS) and other companies in the field of defense industry both from within and outside the country. On this occasion, PT Krakatau Steel (state owned) Tbk and PT Pindad (state owned), PT Dirgantara Indonesia (state owned), PT PAL Indonesia (state owned), PT Len Industri (state owned), PT Dahana (state owned), PT Indonesia Telecommunications Industry/INTI (state owned), and PT Industri Ship Indonesia (state owned) incorporated in BUMNIS Pavillion.

The exhibition was opened by Vice President Jusuf Kalla was accompanied by, among others, Secretary of Defense Ryamizard Ryacudu, Legal and Security Affairs Tedjo Edhy Purdijatno, SOE Minister Rini Soemarno, Minister of Energy and Mineral Resources Sudirman Said, Navy Chief Admiral Marsetio, as well as Air Force Chief Marshal Ida Bagus Putu Dunia. This exhibition was visited by President Joko Widodo on Friday (7/11). In the event the product exhibited arsenal of about 700 defense industry from 56 countries, including the UK, France, USA, Russia, Brazil, Czech Republic, Turkey, Qatar, and Malaysia.

At the same time, PT Krakatau Steel supplies special steel renew military cooperation with PT Pindad (Persero), which was attended by the Acting. President Director of PT Pindad (Persero) Tri Hardjono. The agreement was signed on the sidelines of Indo Defence 2014 in Kemayoran, Jakarta, Wednesday (5/11). As many as 98 percent of the raw materials for military equipment comes from the steel company.

In addition to the PT Pindad (Persero), President Director of PT Krakatau Steel (Persero) Tbk. Irvan K Hakim also signed a cooperation agreement with the steel supply Director of PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) M. Firmansyah Arifin. Krakatau Steel is able to produce steel with a thickness of 120 millimeters and width of 4.5 meters to support the shipbuilding industry and strengthening the independence of Main Equipment and Weapons Systems (Alutsista). The signing of the memorandum between BUMNIS is the effort in optimizing the use of domestic products as well as synergies between the SOE (State Owned Enterprises) (WI)

PT KRAKATAU STEEL (Persero) Tbk


----------



## Indos

For Indonesian folks

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Selasa, 08 September 2015
14:13 WIB


JAKARTA. PT INTI (Persero) mengungkapkan kekecewaannya karena tidak dilibatkan dalam proyek pengadaan radar Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan). Kepala Divisi Sekretaris Perusahaan PT INTI Endang Yuliawaty menyayangkan keputusan pemerintah yang lebih memilih perusahaan swasta asing ketimbang BUMN.

Padahal, menurut dia, PT INTI memiliki kemampuan untuk meproduksi radar secara mandiri. “Bila ditinjau dari pengalaman dan kemampuan yang dimiliki PT INTI, kami sanggup memproduksi radar,” kata Endang kepada KONTAN, Selasa (8/9).

Sejak awal PT INTI bahkan sudah menyatakan diri sebagai BUMN yang sanggup memproduksi alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista). Sayangnya, hingga kini pemerintah enggan melirik PT INTI.

“Sampai saat ini kami belum pernah memproduksi radar karena tidak pernah ada tawaran proyek dari pemerintah,” jelasnya.

Menurutnya, bila pemerintah memang meminta, PT INTI siap memproduksi radar. Asal tahu saja, Kemhan tengah membuka lelang bagi perusahaan swasta asing untuk terlibat dalam proyek pengadaan 12 radar yang diperuntukkan bagi Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI). Sejumlah perusahaan swasta asing, seperti dari Denmark dan Prancis telah mengajukan penawaran kerja sama untuk proyek tersebut.

Kemhan dengan tegas menyatakan tidak menggandeng BUMN dalam pengadaan radar tersebut. “Kami akan menunjuk Badan Usaha Milik Swasta (BUMS),” kata Kepala Pusat Pengadaan Sarana Barang Pertahanan, Laksamana Madya Listiyanto.

Pembelian radar tersebut masuk dalam anggaran belanja alutsista yang mendapat jatah 30% dari total anggaran Kemhan sebear Rp 106 triliun. Pengadaan radar yang dilakukan Kemhan merupakan bagian dari upaya pemerintah untuk memenuhi kekuatan pokok minimum atau _minimum essential force _(MEF).

Editor : Havid Vebri

PT INTI kecewa tak ditawari proyek radar Kemhan

PT Inti (state owned) has been known as the company who has strong relation with Northrop Grumman.

PT len (state owned) has strong relationship with Thales

And PT CMI (private one) has strong relationship with Lockheed Martin.

Seem that PT CMI has the possibility to get the huge project by partnering with Lockheed Martin for this radar project. PT CMI Founder himself is a former PT LEN or (maybe PT INTI) employee and previously work as researcher in Government Agency.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PT Inti and PT Len are also partnering with well known western radar and electronics industries, so there should not be any worried about their capabilities. And two of them should be included into the tender as it should be *an open tender.

The project value is huge.*


----------



## Indos

Previous story about the radar, 

*Lockheed Positions Itself As Frontrunner For Indonesian Radars*
Feb 14, 2012_Leithen Francis leithen_francis@aviationweek.com *| *AWIN First

Indonesia is planning to buy new radars that will be used for national defense and commercial air traffic management.

Lockheed Martin is proposing its TPS-77 and FPS-117 surveillance radars. In an effort to boost its chances of securing the contract, Lockheed Martin has teamed with local, privately owned company PT CMI Teknologi.

In Indonesia, all government contracts are subject to a formal tender in which a minimum of three separate parties must compete against one another. But the government, if it so wishes, can bypass the international tender process if one of the parties is a local company that can prove it has 30-50% of the work. Lockheed Martin says it anticipates CMI will be involved in the manufacture of more than 40 TPS-77 and FPS-117 radars for the Indonesian market.

Currently, Indonesia has too few radars, and the ones it has are from a mix of suppliers. Some of the equipment dates back to the 1970s.

“CMI’s strong background in microwave electronics makes them an ideal partner for the manufacture and long-term support of these radar systems in Indonesia,” says Jim Gribbon, Asia-Pacific regional president for Lockheed Martin. “By integrating new sensors with Indonesia’s command-and-control system, the NASRI [National Airspace Republic Indonesia] network will greatly enhance air sovereignty and surveillance over the country’s more than 17,000 islands, which span a distance wider than the U.S.”

Gribbon says the formal cooperation agreement means CMI will build parts and systems for the radar, conduct acceptance tests and maintain the radars in-country. The parts and systems that CMI will be making are those that need to be replaced over time. CMI will build a new factory for this work, he adds.

Giving Indonesia the capability to maintain the radars in-country is significant because it means, in theory at least, that it will be less dependent on overseas suppliers for spare parts. This is an important consideration for a country that has been subject to embargoes in the past.

Gribbon also says the Indonesian authorities have “surveyed our plans to determine what technology we are transferring to Indonesia. They have acknowledged it is a good plan.” At the Singapore Airshow on Feb. 14, Indonesian Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro witnessed the signing of the industrial cooperation pact between Lockheed Martin and CMI.

The radar Lockheed Martin is proposing is dual-use. Data feeds from the network also will enhance civilian air traffic control, including commercial air traffic management (ATM), some of which is currently handled by radars in nearby Singapore, Lockheed Martin says.

Radar coverage for commercial aviation is an issue in Indonesia because the current ATM system is struggling to keep pace with the growth in Indonesia’s airline industry. The country’s director of civil aviation, Herry Bakti, told Aviation Week last year that the country was looking for radars to help with ATM.

The problem of inadequate radar surveillance of commercial aircraft also came to the fore on Jan. 1, 2007, when an Adam Air Boeing 737-400 crashed a short distance off the coast of Indonesia’s Sulawesi island, killing all on board. It took weeks to locate the aircraft because it crashed in an area without adequate radar coverage.

Besides signing an industrial cooperation agreement with an Indonesian company, Lockheed Martin also is establishing a Jakarta office, headed by Robert Laing, who is relocating from Lockheed Martin in Singapore. “His new title will be national executive in Indonesia for Lockheed Martin,” Gribbon says.

Gribbon is bullish about the market potential of Indonesia. “In the past two years, they’ve doubled the [defense] budget each year ... If they continue to do that, then in a year or so they will be as large or larger” than Singapore in terms of defense spending. “They are a big country with a huge land mass and sea area to cover,” so it makes sense for Indonesia to build its defense capability, he adds.

Lockheed Positions Itself As Frontrunner For Indonesian Radars | Defense content from Aviation Week


----------



## orang biasa

Indos said:


> For Indonesian folks
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Selasa, 08 September 2015
> 14:13 WIB
> 
> 
> JAKARTA. PT INTI (Persero) mengungkapkan kekecewaannya karena tidak dilibatkan dalam proyek pengadaan radar Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan). Kepala Divisi Sekretaris Perusahaan PT INTI Endang Yuliawaty menyayangkan keputusan pemerintah yang lebih memilih perusahaan swasta asing ketimbang BUMN.
> 
> 
> PT INTI kecewa tak ditawari proyek radar Kemhan



dibikin rame aja sekalian biar kayak kasus helikopter VVIP 

bantuin nambah beritanya. 
*Lockheed Martin and PT CMI Teknologi Complete Radar Production Readiness Review for Indonesia National Air Space Surveillance Program*

JAKARTA, Indonesia, Nov. 7, 2012 – Lockheed Martin [NYSE: LMT] and Indonesian technology firm PT CMI Teknologi (CMI) recently completed a production readiness review that qualifies CMI to begin in-country manufacturing for the TPS-77 and FPS-117 long-range surveillance radars.

Lockheed Martin and CMI are jointly pursuing the National Airspace Surveillance – Republic of Indonesia (NASRI) program, with the intent to produce more than 20 new radars to improve airspace surveillance, safety, and management over the Indonesian Archipelago in support of the government’s defense revitalization initiative.

“The success of the production readiness review shows that CMI’s workforce is ready to begin the assembly of radar row receivers, which is a major step in the qualification process,” said James Gribbon, Asia Pacific regional president for Lockheed Martin. “These are key assemblies in the solid-state design and L-band operation of these high-performing radars that are already operating in 25 countries around the world.” 

The production readiness review is the latest step in supporting the Indonesian government’s efforts to greatly enhance air sovereignty and surveillance over the country’s more than 17,000 islands, and to expand Indonesia’s industrial capabilities. Data feeds from the new network will also enhance civilian air traffic control, including commercial air traffic management, which is currently handled by radars in nearby Singapore.

PT CMI Teknologi of Bandung, Indonesia, is a small, privately owned technology company specializing in microwave design and manufacturing. The company currently holds contracts for the development and support of Indonesian military radar systems. Lockheed Martin signed a teaming agreement with CMI earlier this year and in August Lockheed Martin issued a subcontract to CMI to begin the qualification process in building radar row receivers.

Lockheed Martin has produced more than 170 long-range radars, all of which are operational around the world surveying air targets at ranges up to 250 miles. Capable of operating completely unmanned, many have performed for years in remote, inhospitable areas and in a wide range of operational environments for decades. None has ever been taken out of service.

Headquartered in Bethesda, Md., Lockheed Martin is a global security and aerospace company that employs about 120,000 people worldwide and is principally engaged in the research, design, development, manufacture, integration and sustainment of advanced technology systems, products and services. The corporation's net sales for 2011 were $46.5 billion.

ockheedmartin com/us/news/press-releases/2012/november/lockheed-martin-and-pt-cmi-teknologi-complete-radar-production-r.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## orang biasa

Random Image From Instagram 
























*C-130 Simulator *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa

Sorry kalo Repost

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*KRI Usman Harun-359 warship ready to join IFR 2016 in India*
Minggu, 27 Desember 2015 17:01 WIB | 162 Views




Documentation of incoming of the Indonesian Navy's Multi Role Light Fregate (MRLF) class, KRI Usman Harun-359, in Karimunjawa waters, Central Java, Sunday (28/9). She was build at Maritime Naval Ship Dockyard, England, together with her sister ships, KRI John Lie-358 and KRI BUng Tomo-357. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)

Surabaya, East Java (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Usman Harun-359 warship is ready to take part in International Fleet Review (IFR) 2016 which will be held in India on February 4-8, 2016, the ship commander has stated.

"We are ready to display the original Indonesian cultural arts, such as the Ramayana ballet version of kecak Bali dance, musical performance keroncong that will accompany the Bengawan Solo song, as well as some typical dances of India," the ship commander, Navy Colonel Didong Rio Duta, pointed out the warship's plan here on Sunday.

According to Duta, commander of the 90m-long warship, over 50 delegations of Navy across the globe are expected to participate in the International Fleet Review (IFR) 2016.

KRI Usman Harun-359 operator has reported its readiness to commander of the Indonesian Eastern Fleet Commander, Rear Admiral Darwanto, in Surabaya, East Java, to leave for India in a bid to participate in the event. 


KRI Usman Harun-359 warship ready to join IFR 2016 in India - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Polisi Air Banyuwangi melakukan patroli menggunakan kapal KP Perkutut di Perairan Selat Bali, Banyuwangi, Jawa Timur, Sabtu (26/12). Kegiatan patroli laut tersebut bertujuan untuk mengantisipasi segala bentuk ancaman keamanan menjelang perayaan Tahun Baru. ANTARA FOTO/Budi Candra Setya/kye/15.







Sejumlah personel Satuan Gegana Brimob Polda NTT berjalan seusai menyisir pesawat Batik Air di Bandara El Tari, Kupang, NTT Sabtu (26/12). Pesawat Batik Air dengan nomor penerbangan ID 6541 rute Kupang- Jakarta tertunda diberangkatkan karena mengangkut benda mencurigakan yang diduga bom. Tiga orang penumpang diamankan pihak keamanan terkait peristiwa tersebut. ANTARA FOTO/Kornelis Kaha/kye/15.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Air Force Para (PASKHAS) with their senior member
Note : the old veteran is an ex-Legendary Cakrabirawa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Indonesian Air Force Para (PASKHAS) with their senior member
> Note : the old veteran is an ex-Legendary Cakrabirawa.
> 
> View attachment 282755



the rifle? is AKM or AK-47?






Kapolda NTT Brigjen Pol Endang Sunjaya (ketiga kiri) bersama Danrem 161/Wirasakti Kupang Brigjen TNI Heri Wiranto (kiri), dan Komandan Lantamal VII Kupang Brigjen TNI (Mar) Siswoyo H Santoso (kedua kiri) memeriksa pasukan saat upacara persiapan pengamanan kedatangan presiden di Kupang, NTT, Sabtu (26/12). Sebanyak 2.800 pasukan gabungan dari TNI dan Polri dipersiapkan untuk pengamanan kedatangan presiden ke NTT dalam rangka menghadiri Natal Bersama Nasional 2015. ANTARA FOTO/Kornelis Kaha/kye/15.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> the rifle? is AKM or AK-47?


AK-47 sis, these paras are just finishing their training.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Locally Made Jdumb Bomb Tested...
@ori photographer














Terrorist activity spotted in Mojokerto and Bekasi...
@ori photographer





Possible Terrorist spotted in Poso, Central Sulawesi!!




Clean Theme!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Banda Aceh & KRI Teluk Bintuni

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

Indos said:


> For Indonesian folks
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Selasa, 08 September 2015
> 14:13 WIB
> 
> JAKARTA. PT INTI (Persero) mengungkapkan kekecewaannya karena tidak dilibatkan dalam proyek pengadaan radar Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan). Kepala Divisi Sekretaris Perusahaan PT INTI Endang Yuliawaty menyayangkan keputusan pemerintah yang lebih memilih perusahaan swasta asing ketimbang BUMN.
> 
> *an open tender.
> 
> The project value is huge.*



Ane salah satu 'alumni' PT. Inti gan,... walaupun sempat cuma 1 bulan disana ....


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

F-16C With two maverick missiles...
@ori photographer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

MarveL said:


> Ane salah satu 'alumni' PT. Inti gan,... walaupun sempat cuma 1 bulan disana ....



Lah ....di Prancis ngapain...? Ngambil Master....?

Cuman I bulan, nyusah nyusahin HRD aja itu namanya.....he he


----------



## orang biasa

*Three Officers Killed, Rifles Stolen in Attack on Papua Police Precinct*





*Jakarta.* Three police officers in the restive province of Papua were killed by suspected separatists on Sunday evening after armed men attacked their precinct, the National Police confirmed.

National Police chief Gen. Badrodin Haiti said the Sinak subdistrict precinct in Papua's Puncak district was attacked by a barrage of gunfire at 8.45 p.m. on Sunday.

Three police officers manning the station were killed in the incident and another officer wounded, the four-star general continued.

"The shots came from the back of the police precinct," Badrodin said at his office on Monday.

Several assailants then broke in to the headquarters' armory, stealing seven assault riffles and a crate of ammunition.

They fled after dozens of soldiers from a nearby military station arrived as back-up.

Badrodin identified the killed officers as First Brig. Ridho, Second Brig. Arman and Second Brig. Ilham. The fourth officer, First Brig. Dimara was shot in the arm and is now being treated for his injury.

"We are conducting an investigation [to identify the assailants]," the general said, adding that communication with the remote precinct is difficult.

The attack came ahead of President Joko Widodo's visit to Papua, which has seen low level insurgency against Indonesian security officials since Indonesia annexed the resource-rich province in the 1960s.

Joko is scheduled to travel to Merauke – on the province's border with Papua New Guinea – on Tuesday and Wamena in the central highland area on Wednesday, before traveling to neighboring West Papua province.

As of Monday morning there has not been any changes to the president's planned visit, said Papua Police spokesman Sr. Comr. Patrige Renwarin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Innalillah, Musibah akhir tahun. Harus diusut nih kasus 

Telah terjadi penyerangan terhadap polsek sinak Papua oleh OTK pd 27desember 2015 pkl 20.30 WIT.
Terdengar beberapa kali tembakan dari honai dari atas polsek Selanjutnya ada yg menyerang ke dalam polsek.

kerugian materil
1. Ak 47 2pck
2. Moser 3pck
3. Ss1 2pck
4. MU 1peti

Kerugian pers 3 orang meninggal
1. Brptu ridho
2. Bripda arman
3. Bripda ilham

2 orang selamat terkena tembak di tangan
1. Briptu suma
2. Bripda rian

Info Sementara jenazah berada di koramil di urus oleh anggota 751 dan koramil

3 Polisi Tewas di Papua Diserang Sipil Bersenjata, KSAD

Mabes Polri: Dua Anggota Polsek Sinak Papua yang Luka Masih



orang biasa said:


> *Three Officers Killed, Rifles Stolen in Attack on Papua Police Precinct*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta.* Three police officers in the restive province of Papua were killed by suspected separatists on Sunday evening after armed men attacked their precinct, the National Police confirmed.
> 
> National Police chief Gen. Badrodin Haiti said the Sinak subdistrict precinct in Papua's Puncak district was attacked by a barrage of gunfire at 8.45 p.m. on Sunday.
> 
> Three police officers manning the station were killed in the incident and another officer wounded, the four-star general continued.
> 
> "The shots came from the back of the police precinct," Badrodin said at his office on Monday.
> 
> Several assailants then broke in to the headquarters' armory, stealing seven assault riffles and a crate of ammunition.
> 
> They fled after dozens of soldiers from a nearby military station arrived as back-up.
> 
> Badrodin identified the killed officers as First Brig. Ridho, Second Brig. Arman and Second Brig. Ilham. The fourth officer, First Brig. Dimara was shot in the arm and is now being treated for his injury.
> 
> "We are conducting an investigation [to identify the assailants]," the general said, adding that communication with the remote precinct is difficult.
> 
> The attack came ahead of President Joko Widodo's visit to Papua, which has seen low level insurgency against Indonesian security officials since Indonesia annexed the resource-rich province in the 1960s.
> 
> Joko is scheduled to travel to Merauke – on the province's border with Papua New Guinea – on Tuesday and Wamena in the central highland area on Wednesday, before traveling to neighboring West Papua province.
> 
> As of Monday morning there has not been any changes to the president's planned visit, said Papua Police spokesman Sr. Comr. Patrige Renwarin.


----------



## Nike

we are too focused against some religions terrorists, this kind of separatist act of terrorism must be cleaned for good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Mungkin sebiknya untuk daerah2 rawan konflik, pos2 polisi dan militer diberi proteksi khusus, jadi kalau diserang bisa memberi perlawanan yang mematikan atau paling enggak ada safe room yang nggak bisa diterobos untuk tempat berlindung juga tempat memanggil batuan.

Butuh perhatian lebih dari pengambil kebijakan. Kok kayaknya biasa2 aja penanganannya, selalu reaktif, dan bermodal waspada aja.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Mungkin sebiknya untuk daerah2 rawan konflik, pos2 polisi dan militer diberi proteksi khusus, jadi kalau diserang bisa memberi perlawanan yang mematikan atau paling enggak ada safe room yang nggak bisa diterobos untuk tempat berlindung juga tempat memanggil batuan.
> 
> Butuh perhatian lebih dari pengambil kebijakan. Kok kayaknya biasa2 aja penanganannya, selalu reaktif, dan bermodal waspada aja.



dianggap daerah aman, karena selama ini gak ada serangan di daerah itu, beda dengan daerah distrik Lani.....
Jumlah personal jaga juga sangat kurang itu. Delapan orang saja..... makanya itu tero nyerang polsek gak nyerang Koramil yang jumlah personelnya lebih besar.


Tapi kedepannya akan dipasang sentry wards dan pos-pos jaga disekeliling. Anjing penjaga sangat vital disini perannya....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

MarveL said:


> Ane salah satu 'alumni' PT. Inti gan,... walaupun sempat cuma 1 bulan disana ....


probation aja biasanya 3 bulan, kalo 1 bulan itu elo yg ngasih probation ke perusahaan bro wkwkwkwkwk


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> dianggap daerah aman, karena selama ini gak ada serangan di daerah itu, beda dengan daerah distrik Lani..... Jumlah personal jaga juga sangat kurang itu. Delapan orang saja..... makanya itu tero nyerang polsek gak nyerang Koramil yang jumlah personelnya lebih besar. Tapi kedepannya akan dipasang sentry wards dan pos-pos jaga disekeliling. Anjing penjaga sangat vital disini perannya....



Masih di wilayah puncak jaya kan, memang rawan ambush dan penyerangan disitu. Baiknya semua pos polisi & TNI di distrik ini di upgrade pengamanannya. Biayanya gak seberapa, nyawa yang jadi taruhan.


Kalo modelnya begini, pantes aja abis pas diserang..






Solusinya bisa juga diperbanyak bullet-proof outpost atau sentry box di wilayah2 rawan konflik.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> dianggap daerah aman, karena selama ini gak ada serangan di daerah itu, beda dengan daerah distrik Lani.....
> Jumlah personal jaga juga sangat kurang itu. Delapan orang saja..... makanya itu tero nyerang polsek gak nyerang Koramil yang jumlah personelnya lebih besar.
> 
> 
> Tapi kedepannya akan dipasang sentry wards dan pos-pos jaga disekeliling. Anjing penjaga sangat vital disini perannya....


Serangan yg cukup berani, koramil cuma berjarak 150 meter dari polsek dan posko yonif 714 cuma 500 meter dari situ - sesuai berita ada keterlibatan 'orang dalam' - warga lokal yg bekerja jadi pesuruh di polsek masuk bersama kelompok penyerang.
Serangan ini sudah direncanakan matang dan sudah diperhitungkan respon bantuan dari unit militer terdekat. Berbeda dengan perang melawan teroris yg umumnya individu2 terisolir dan punya kelompok ekslusif dalam masyarakat, perang lawan separatis kondisinya mirip Aceh dulu, sulit bedakan mana milisi mana masyarakat lokal. Kalo dijadikan "teroris" maka isu ini akan jadi isu internasional seperti yg diharapkan OPM, Mereka harus tetap dianggap "sipil bersenjata" a.k.a Bandit untuk menghilangkan kredibilitas mereka sebagai 'separatis' a.k.a "Freedom Fighter" yg mendapat simpati masyarakat internasional khususnya LSM2 Eropa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Perlu dicari strategi agar "sipil bersenjata" yang menyamar andai sekalipun bisa masuk dengan tanpa terdeteksi tetap tidak bisa keluar hidup-hidup setelah menyerang. Ayo difikir bagaimana caranya...


----------



## radialv

anas_nurhafidz said:


> F-16C With two maverick missiles...
> @ori photographer
> View attachment 282857


1636...??? these warbird already delivered???


----------



## initial_d

*Dari dulu ko ga kelar2 ya papua, rip for the fallen,*


----------



## toke115

Gegana

credit: rennodiwa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

radialv said:


> 1636...??? these warbird already delivered???


Yup...

Next batch are start with TS 1637 etc.

4 Stars Sukhoi.
@wijayanto




New Visor.
@wijayanto





@radialv 
TS1637 At Hill Air force base.
Yg bakal dikirim...mungkin sampe TS 1645...


----------



## radialv

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Yup...
> 
> Next batch are start with TS 1637 etc.
> 
> 4 Stars Sukhoi.
> @wijayanto
> View attachment 282899
> 
> New Visor.
> @wijayanto
> View attachment 282900
> 
> 
> @radialv
> TS1637 At Hill Air force base.
> Yg bakal dikirim...mungkin sampe TS 1645...
> View attachment 282902


Kalau memang nomor paling kecil adalah dimulai dari 1620 pada batch pertama (versi F16D) , maka pembelian 24 Falcon ex USA_NG itu akan berakhir pada hull number 1643 bukan 1645....kecuali 6 spare Falcon juga diberikan nomor (tapi kecil kemungkinan karena hanya berfungsi untuk cadangan dan spare) yang masih misteri adalah 1613-1619 yang tidak pernah muncul baik dalam pemberitaan maupun foto2 yang beredar...just my personal opinion,,,



anas_nurhafidz said:


> Yup...
> 
> Next batch are start with TS 1637 etc.
> 
> 4 Stars Sukhoi.
> @wijayanto
> View attachment 282899
> 
> New Visor.
> @wijayanto
> View attachment 282900
> 
> 
> @radialv
> TS1637 At Hill Air force base.
> Yg bakal dikirim...mungkin sampe TS 1645...
> View attachment 282902


what is the different between those new visor with the old one? it seems the same for me....
Those 1636 placed on 16th SQD ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Customs Protection*
_Arrest of Illegal fuel tanker in the Central Java waters_








Para Commando

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*President inspects border post in East Nusa Tenggara*
Senin, 28 Desember 2015 17:05 WIB | 190 Views

Atambua, East Nusa Tenggara (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) inspected the ongoing construction of the Motaain cross-border post in Belu City, Atambua, East Nusa Tenggara (NTT) on Monday.

"The development of this integrated check point on the border between Indonesia and Timor Leste is expected to smooth the flow of goods and boost economic activities," stated President Jokowi after inspecting the border post at the Motaain border .

Construction of the border post, which cost Rp82 billion, was started in August 2015 and is expected to be completed in October 2016.

The Motaain post was previously only a building with a number of doors used to handle immigration, customs, quarantines, trade and other activities. 

But with the construction of the integrated cross-border post, the building will be divided into a number of sections based upon official requirements. There will also be a market for use by the public.

The post will also be used as a cross-border check point for goods entering and leaving the country. 

Besides the Motaain, the president has also ordered the development of other integrated cross-border posts, such as at the Aruk, Entikong, Nanga Badau, Wini, Motamasin and Sukow border posts.

During his visit, the president was accompanied by Minister/State Secretary Pratikno, Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) Commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo, National Police (Polri) Chief Gen Badrodin Haiti, Public Works and Public Housing Minister Basuki Hadimoeljono, and NTT Governor Frans Lebu Raya.

Earlier, President Jokowi inaugurated the second dam in NTT, the Rotikklot Dam in Fetuketi Village, Kakuluk Mesak Subdistrict, Belu District.

"The dam must be used by the community for drinking water and power supplies," President Jokowi said when laying the cornerstone of the dam.

He also urged that the dam help support the food resilience program in surrounding areas.

"Food resilience could be realized if we have food barns, but the key is (ample supplies of) water. Therefore, we will build the dam," he said.

The construction work at Rotiklot dam is expected to be completed within three years. It will have a capacity of 2.9 million m3 and is expected to irrigate 139 hectares of farming areas.

The dam is also designed to generate electricity.

President Jokowi also said he would send a 60 MW floating power generator to East Nusa Tenggara.

On Sunday, President Joko Widodo dedicated a solar-powered electricity generating plant in the village of Oeipuah, Central Kupang, East Nusa Tenggara.

"This is the first large capacity solar power plant made in Indonesia," he said after dedicating the 5 MW power project, being carried out by state-owned company PT LEN.

The president said a similar power plant, with an equal or even larger capacity, would also be built in other parts of the Indonesian eastern region.

"This is what we are going to carry out, especially on remote islands, where developing a coal-fired power plant will be difficult to carry out," he said.

He noted that a solar power plant is environmentally friendly and faster to build, compared to a coal-fired power plant.(*)


President inspects border post in East Nusa Tenggara - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*DCNS offers SUBTICS combat system for Indonesian submarine overhaul*

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Navy International
27 December 2015

*Key Points*

* DCNS is offering a combat system used onboard the French Navy's nuclear submarines to Indonesia
* System is offered as part of DCNS's proposal to repair and overhaul Indonesia's lead Cakra-class vessel

French shipbuilder DCNS is offering a submarine combat management system (CMS) developed by its wholly owned subsidiary Underwater Defense Systems (UDS) for the Indonesian Navy's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL's) lead Cakra (Type 209/1300)-class diesel-electric submarine.

Sources close to the TNI-AL told IHS Jane's that the CMS, known as Submarine Tactical Integrated Combat System (SUBTICS), is being offered as part of DCNS's proposal to carry out maintenance, repair, and overhaul (MRO) work on KRI Cakra (401).


Source: http://www.janes.com/article/56885/d...arine-overhaul

meanwhile in 2016, the Army will adding to Kodam (Regional Military Area Command), one in North Sulawesi and one in Papua Barat. Long terms plan is to adding one Kostrad Division, headquartered in Papua.

TNI AD Target Bentuk Dua Kodam di Wilayah Timur - Nasional :: Okezone News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

radialv said:


> Kalau memang nomor paling kecil adalah dimulai dari 1620 pada batch pertama (versi F16D) , maka pembelian 24 Falcon ex USA_NG itu akan berakhir pada hull number 1643 bukan 1645....kecuali 6 spare Falcon juga diberikan nomor (tapi kecil kemungkinan karena hanya berfungsi untuk cadangan dan spare) yang masih misteri adalah 1613-1619 yang tidak pernah muncul baik dalam pemberitaan maupun foto2 yang beredar...just my personal opinion,,,
> 
> 
> what is the different between those new visor with the old one? it seems the same for me....
> Those 1636 placed on 16th SQD ?


1613-1619 gak ada...kan Block15 ocu cuma sampe 12 unit (ts1612). Yg hibah mulai dari 1620 dst.

16 unit di RSN dan 8 unit sisanya akan ditaru di IWJ. untuk skrg krn belom lengkap Block15 juga ada yg di RSN (dicampur)

Visor baru skrg lebih keren ajah, mengkilap gak cuma item biasa, jadi bisa ngaca sekalian hehe




Visor lama kek gini^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa

Indonesian and U.S. Soldiers Light Up the Night by U.S. Pacific Command, on Flickr
*Indonesian and U.S. Soldiers Light Up the Night*



Armored Vehicle by Julhandiarso Handogo, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Visit of one Sovremennyy Class Destroyer to Tanjung Priok, Jakarta. Followed by general inspection and introduction to Indonesian Defense Ministry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Visit of one Sovremennyy Class Destroyer to Tanjung Priok, Jakarta. Followed by general inspection and introduction to Indonesian Defense Ministry



ngebul... udah kayak kebakaran... yang ngeliat bukanya kagum, malah jadi khawatir...


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> ngebul... udah kayak kebakaran... yang ngeliat bukanya kagum, malah jadi khawatir...



kalo mesin Russia kek gitu semua, mau dia pake Stealthy design juga dari jarak 200 km itu asap bakalan bikin dia keliatan di tengah laut di siang hari/malam yang cerah........


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> kalo mesin Russia kek gitu semua, mau dia pake Stealthy design juga dari jarak 200 km itu asap bakalan bikin dia keliatan di tengah laut di siang hari/malam yang cerah........


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

madokafc said:


> kalo mesin Russia kek gitu semua, mau dia pake Stealthy design juga dari jarak 200 km itu asap bakalan bikin dia keliatan di tengah laut di siang hari/malam yang cerah........



Floating Haze Maker


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


>





Reashot Xigwin said:


> Floating Haze Maker



BTW, the intention of this ship come to Jakarta is quite interesting

*Hari Ini, Kapal Perang Rusia 'Bystry' Berlabuh di Tanjung Priok*
25 Desember 2015 Fauzan Al-Rasyid, spesial untuk RBTH Indonesia 

*Kapal perang antipermukaan Rusia "Bystry" dijadwalkan tiba di Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, hari ini, Jumat (25/12). Demikian hal tersebut dilaporkan Kedutaan Besar Rusia di Jakarta. 

Berdasarkan informasi dari Kedubes Rusia, kapal perang tersebut akan berlabuh di Tanjung Priok hingga Selasa (29/12). Kapal perang dari Armada Pasifik Rusia ini tiba di Jakarta dengan tujuan mengembangkan kerja sama militer dengan Indonesia. Adapun informasi lebih rinci mengenai kapal perang ini dan hasil apa yang dicapai oleh pihak Rusia dan Indonesia akan disampaikan Duta Besar Rusia untuk Indonesia Mikhail Galuzin dalam sesi jumpa pers kepada awak media Senin (27/12) mendatang.*

Kapal perang antipermukaan "Bystry" masuk dalam kapal perusak (destroyer) kelas Sovremennyy. Kapal kelas ini merupakan kapal perusak antipermukaan yang paling utama milik Angkatan Laut Rusia. Selain berperan untuk menyerang kapal perang musuh, kapal perusak berpeluru kendali ini juga menyediakan pertahanan laut dan udara bagi kapal perang dan kapal angkut yang berada di bawah pengawalan.

Selain "Bystry", ada empat jenis kapal perusak kelas Sovremenny lainnya yang beroperasi di dunia, yaitu Gremyashchiy (Armada Utara), Bespokoyny (Armada Baltik), Nastoychivy (Armada Baltik), dan Admiral Ushakov (Armada Utara).

Hari Ini, Kapal Perang Rusia 'Bystry' Berlabuh di Tanjung Priok | RBTH Indonesia

to develop Indonesia-Russia military cooperation. Why must this particular Sovremennyy class? usually they will come for Joint military exercise, but this time is not


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> to develop Indonesia-Russia military cooperation. Why must this particular Sovremennyy class? usually they will come for Joint military exercise, but this time is not




old news from october 2015


> Selain itu, Matvienko juga mengusulkan pertukaran delegasi militer, pelaksanaan latihan militer bersama, dan _dilanjutkannya_ kegiatan masuknya kapal-kapal perang Rusia ke pelabuhan-pelabuhan di Indonesia.


_Rusia Siap Latih Tentara Indonesia | RBTH Indonesia_


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> old news from october 2015
> 
> _Rusia Siap Latih Tentara Indonesia | RBTH Indonesia_



the message is clear according to this article, Russia offered their Sovremennyy class to Indonesia

*Kunjungan Bystriy dukung kerja sama pertahanan Indonesia-Rusia*
Senin, 28 Desember 2015 22:01 WIB | 853 Views
Pewarta: Roy Rosa Bachtiar
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Duta Besar Rusia untuk Indonesia Mikhail Y. Galuzin mengatakan bahwa kunjungan kapal perang Destroyer (Perusak) Bystriy di Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, mampu mendukung hubungan kerja sama pertahanan antara Indonesia dan Rusia.

"Kami harapkan kunjungan ini dapat berkontribusi pada hubungan pertahanan Rusia dan Indonesia. Sejarah kita sangat panjang, kerja sama angkatan laut kedua negara sudah terjalin sejak era 50an," ujar Mikhail dalam konferensi pers di Jakarta, Senin sore.

*Dalam konferensi pers uang digelar di dek helikopter kapal yang memiliki arti "Yang Tercepat" itu, Dubes Mikhail menyampaikan bahwa pihaknya sangat senang bisa berkunjung dengan kapal dari jajaran "Sovremennyy Class" yang dibangun pada akhir era 80an tersebut dan berharap bisa meneruskan tradisi lama dalam hal pertukaran kerja sama pertahanan.*

*Selain itu, Dubes Mikhail juga menegaskan bahwa Indonesia merupakan sekutu strategis bagi Rusia dalam urusan pertahanan dan ingin mengajak untuk membicarakan bentuk-bentuk kerja sama lain secara lebih mendalam.*

Bystriy merupakan kapal perang Angkatan Laut Rusia yang memiliki kemampuan untuk menyerang target permukaan seperti kapal perang lawan, udara, baik pesawat maupun peluru kendali, dan target bawah laut atau kapal selam.

Dengan kemampuannya tersebut, kapal yang bernomor lambung 715 itu dilengkapi sejumlah persenjataan utama sesuai matra pertempuran yang telah disebutkan di atas.

Untuk menghantam sasaran permukaan, Bystriy dilengkapi dengan senjata utama berupa delapan peluru kendali SSM P-270 Moskit yang tersimpan dalam tabung peluncur, dengan jumlah masing-masing empat tabung di sisi kanan-kiri kapal.

Selain itu, di bagian dek depan dan belakang terdapat meriam berkaliber 130mm dengan konfigurasi 2x2.

Selanjutnya, untuk pertahanan udara dipasang sejumlah persenjataan, salah satu yang terpantau Antara adalah senapan mesin multilaras berkaliber 30mm dengan kode desainasi AK-630, dengan jumlah empat unit dan terletak menyebar di dek atas Destroyer Bystriy.

Sebagai kapal berjenis destroyer, kemampuan Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) merupakan fitur mutlak bagi kapal perang tipe tersebut. Oleh sebab itu Bystriy juga dilengkapi juga dengan empat tabung peluncur torpedo, dengan konfigurasi 2x2 dan terletak di bagian kanan-kiri lambungnya.
*
"Kapal ini bertugas untuk menjaga keamanan dan kestabilan di laut yang sangat luas, kapal ini juga sangat kuat untuk menghalau ancaman bersama dengan partner kami termasuk Indonesia," tukas Dubes Mikhail.*

Editor: Ruslan Burhani

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2015

Kunjungan Bystriy dukung kerja sama pertahanan Indonesia-Rusia - ANTARA News

soalnya ada gossip tentang AL cari kapal perang besar.....


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> soalnya ada gossip tentang AL cari kapal perang besar.....



nggak nyari yang agak mudaan? ambil dari jerman aja..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> nggak nyari yang agak mudaan? ambil dari jerman aja..




namanya juga pedagang nawarin barang wkwkwk, tergantung penilaian mereka aja kita customer kek apa.

Kalau TNI sih pastinya sedang study banding sana-sini sambil nyari informasi tambahan. Bisa dari jurnal post kapten kapal sampe informasi dari perpustakaan di industri galangan pembuatnya.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Visit of one Sovremennyy Class Destroyer to Tanjung Priok, Jakarta. Followed by general inspection and introduction to Indonesian Defense Ministry
> 
> View attachment 282988
> 
> View attachment 282989


5 biji aja parkir di tanjung priok, Jakarta bencana kabut asap


----------



## radialv

Super manouvre.....


----------



## Nike

*South Korean DAPA, KAI Sign Formal Agreement For KF-X Fighter Aircraft Program*

Source : Our Bureau ~ Dated : Monday, December 28, 2015 @ 12:34 PM

South Korea’s Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) and Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) have formally signed an agreement to develop KF-X fighter aircraft.

According to the agreement signed today, DAPA will finance 60 per cent of the 8 trillion won (US$6.9 billion) costs required in the development phase, with KAI to pay 20 per cent, Yonhap news agency reported Monday.

*A total of eight test planes will be initially produced, with six of them for flight testing and the two others for ground testing. Indonesia will bring one of them home, along with aviation technologies to be transfered to the country.*

"With the signing of the contract with KAI on Monday, the Defense Acquisition Program Administration will officially set about the fighter jet development project," DAPA said in a statement.

*The project will take 10 years and six months before completing the developmental phase by the first half of 2026 and producing the initial batch of aircraft by 2028, according to the state procurement agency.*

"This development project seeks to acquire medium-class Korean-type fighter jets through the joint investment of the South Korean government, Indonesia and foreign and local companies so that we can meet our Air Force's post-2020 air power demand on our own and tap into the global combat jet market," DAPA said.

The defense procurement agency also said the project will have a spill-over effect to bring the country's aviation industry one step forward.

"DAPA will utilize the local aviation industry's technologies and manpower that have been accumulated over the past 30 years and will do its best efforts to procure the needed fighter jets on time," DAPA Minister Chang Myoung-jin said.


http://www.defenseworld.net/news/14942/Sou...am#.VoFRnTilbHw

yay 10 years and half from now on, time to counting and i will become an Oba-san with children (hopefully) when this program starting to entering mass production stages by 2030.

Time to procuring another fighter while investing in this long term programme

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Full of Joy. Badak pass the certification process and ready for mass production.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

indirectly related to military as previously reported BRI will provide some slots to be used for military and other government security agency like POLRI and Bakamla

*BRI Seals $170m Loan Commitments From US Exim Bank, BNP Paribas for Satellite Project*

*Jakarta.* State lender Bank Rakyat Indonesia (BRI) secured $170 million worth of loan commitments from the Export-Import Bank of the United States (US Exim Bank) and France's BNP Paribas to help fund preparations for the launch of the lender's first communications satellite, which is planned for mid-2016.

"The loans from US Exim Bank will be used to fund the manufacturing of the satellite that is being built in the United States, while the loan from BNP Paribas will be used to fund the launching, because the launching location will be from French Guiana," said Haru Koesmahargyo, BRI's finance director.

He said BRI has secured approvals from Indonesian regulators -- both from the Financial Services Authority (OJK) and Bank Indonesia -- with regards to the foreign loans.

BRI has previously announced that it plans to launch its own satellite in June 2016. The launching will take place in Kourou, French Guiana.

BRI's total investment to acquire a satellite of its own is estimated at $250 million, but part of the funding will come from the lender's own cash reserves.

The move will make BRI the first lender with its own dedicated satellite, which is expected to help ease communications services for the bank's more than 50 million customers in Indonesia.

The satellite will cover the entire Southeast Asian region.

BRI Seals $170m Loan Commitments From US Exim Bank, BNP Paribas for Satellite Project | Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

[yay 10 years and half from now on, time to counting and i will become an Oba-san with children (hopefully) when this program starting to entering mass production stages by 2030.

Time to procuring another fighter while investing in this long term programme[/QUOTE]
While the american is already developing 6th gen fighter, we still developing 4.5 gen 
When the time kfx/ifx operational i am afraid the technology is already obsolete....
Time to review pak fa or chinese j20


----------



## Nike

initial_d said:


> While the american is already developing 6th gen fighter, we still developing 4.5 gen
> When the time kfx/ifx operational i am afraid the technology is already obsolete....
> Time to review pak fa or chinese j20



no lah, the technology being developed still has some edge. As KFX will using the most advanced technology commercially available in 2016 towards 2025. They still can be a potent and deadly fighter if properly developed. As the international news report like SIPRI, Janes and IIRC has predicted most of the fighter in 2025 toward 2040 still being dominated by fourth plus-plus generation. 

The last news, is Russia only covered their funding for only 60 PAK-FA towards 2025 development programme for their Air Force. J-20 still yet to be cleared for another development phase trial. Need sometimes for the 5th gen to become mature.

The American 6th generation fighter is still in conceptual phase, need times to entering design phase


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d said:


> While the american is already developing 6th gen fighter, we still developing 4.5 gen. When the time kfx/ifx operational i am afraid the technology is already obsolete.... Time to review pak fa or chinese j20.



Not much different from today situation. The super powers will have all the technological edge compared to the rest. But, atleast we will start producing our own. Plus the KFX can be further developed into 5gen fighter jet.

Except, if Indonesia can experience a light-speed economic acceleration like Chinese today, in the future.


----------



## Indos

USA new 6 generation fighter still uses pilot and by looking to the look, I doubt its maneuverability.

By the way 5 generation fighters still have many flaws, it is good though to be patience and learning from other 5 generation fighters plane. I hope PT Dirgantara has already become world class Aircraft manufacturer with huge man power just before we start producing this fighter, inshaALLAH. N 219 and N 245 program will likely become our transition process to achieve that goal.

During the waiting process I hope our turbine manufacture (PT Nusantara Turbin) will get more project and attention from Government, especially Ms Rini as SOE Minister. So that we can license the engine and built in here.

No need to be rush, and inshaALLAH I am still alive and healthy till that moment. And looks like my generation will be this nation leaders around 2030-2040.

If I got the chance to penetrate our politics, I will surely order at least 100 of them.....

InshaALLAH

@Zarvan Pray for me bro........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> USA new 6 generation fighter still uses pilot and by looking to the look, I doubt its maneuverability.
> 
> By the way 5 generation fighters still have many flaws, it is good though to be patience and learning from other 5 generation fighters plane. I hope PT Dirgantara has already become world class Aircraft manufacturer with huge man power just before we start producing this fighter, inshaALLAH. N 219 and N 245 program will likely become our transition process to achieve that goal.
> 
> During the waiting process I hope our turbine manufacture (PT Nusantara Turbin) will get more project and attention from Government, especially Ms Rini as SOE Minister. So that we can license the engine and built in here.
> 
> No need to be rush, and inshaALLAH I am still alive and healthy till that moment. And looks like my generation will be this nation leaders around 2030-2040.
> 
> If I got the chance to penetrate our politics, I will surely order at least 100 of them.....
> 
> InshaALLAH
> 
> @Zarvan Pray for me bro........


I will and for all Muslims in Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Insane Indonesian Training Technique Breaks All The Rules

first published on December 28, 2015 by Josh

An insane Indonesian Army training technique breaks every weapons safety rule you thought existed.

First and foremost here’s a warning. Warning: Do not try this in your backyard, or your front yard, or anywhere, anytime, ever.

This isn’t the first time we’ve seen a foreign country training in an extreme manner. I understand the intent of exercises like this, but the risk doesn’t justify the training received. If you kill one of your students doing something like this, you’re now at a minimum, one man down.

Warning: At no point should any individual attempt to recreate the training portrayed in the footage below.

Every time I watch this video, or one like it, I get the chills. No matter how many times I see it, I am waiting for one of the guys crawling to get shot. There’s a reason training techniques like this were tossed out by larger military’s a long time ago.

One poorly placed round, or lapse in fundamental marksmanship, can end the life of a student. This training technique also does almost nothing to desensitize individuals to incoming fire. The only productive realistic rehearsal these guys are going to receive from this, is a crash course in combat life saving after an instructor shoots a student.

Insane Indonesian Training Technique Breaks All The Rules



pr1v4t33r said:


> Full of Joy. Badak pass the certification process and ready for mass production.
> View attachment 283097


Muantab...

Paling demen nih yg kek gini. Buat lalu ujicoba lalu sertifikasi lalu produksi masal. Josss

Tahun ini Pindad sertifikasi SSX Dan badak cmiiw. 

Tahun depan apalagi nih? Anoa amfibi? N219? Semoga lancar!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Insane Indonesian Training Technique Breaks All The Rules



Prajurit bonek. Are we the only one practicing this? or there're other doing the same?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Prajurit bonek. Are we the only one practicing this? or there're other doing the same?


Don't know exactly...

Tapi situs sekelas diatas ajah buatin artikel ttg latihan kek gtuh berarti kita terkenal dan dia mungkin belum liat yg kek begini haha


----------



## Nike

Para awak kapal beraktivitas saat Kapal Perang Rusia Destroyer 'Bystriy' bersandar di Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, Senin (28/12). Kedatangan kapal perang tersebut diharapkan dapat berkontribusi terhadap kerja sama bidang pertahanan dan keamanan antara Indonesia dan Rusia. (ANTARA FOTO/Rosa Panggabean)






Para awak kapal berjalan beriringan saat Kapal Perang Rusia Destroyer 'Bystriy' bersandar di Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, Senin (28/12). Kedatangan kapal perang tersebut diharapkan dapat berkontribusi terhadap kerja sama bidang pertahanan dan keamanan antara Indonesia dan Rusia. (ANTARA FOTO/Rosa Panggabean)






Tentara bersiaga di atas Kapal Perang Rusia Destroyer "Bystriy" yang bersandar di Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, Senin (28/12). Kedatangan kapal perang tersebut diharapkan dapat berkontribusi terhadap kerja sama bidang pertahanan dan keamanan antara Indonesia dan Rusia. (ANTARA FOTO/Rosa Panggabean)






Awak kapal bersiaga saat kapal perang Rusia Destroyer 'Bystriy' bersandar di Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, Senin (28/12). Kedatangan kapal perang tersebut diharapkan dapat berkontribusi terhadap kerja sama bidang pertahanan dan keamanan antara Indonesia dan Rusia. (ANTARA FOTO/Rosa Panggabean)






Awak kapal berbincang saat kapal perang Rusia Destroyer 'Bystriy' bersandar di Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, Senin (28/12). Kedatangan kapal perang tersebut diharapkan dapat berkontribusi terhadap kerja sama bidang pertahanan dan keamanan antara Indonesia dan Rusia. (ANTARA FOTO/Rosa Panggabean)

ada AC split-nya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Shopping, belanja untuk kebutuhan logistik sehari-hari di kapal..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

As Islamic State Threat Mounts on Its Doorstep, Indonesia Scours a Jungle*i
Poso, Central Sulawesi.* Indonesian forces are mobilizing for a manhunt in steamy jungles on the far-flung island of Sulawesi to flush the country’s most-wanted man from his hideout and deal a pre-emptive blow to Islamic State. The real threat could be much closer to home.

Militant leader Santoso, the first Indonesian to publicly pledge loyalty to the radical jihadist group that holds swaths of territory in Syria and Iraq, has eluded capture for years. He has until Jan. 9 to surrender.

But while the army girds for action just south of the equator, alarm bells are ringing in the capital, Jakarta.

Raids by security forces across the populous island of Java last week netted several Islamic State supporters and foiled a string of attacks. Police said the men arrested were just foot-soldiers and their leaders are still on the run, plotting attacks on government leaders, officials and buildings.

Sidney Jones, a Jakarta-based expert on Islamist militants at the Institute for Policy Analysis of Conflict, says there is only a slim chance in Indonesia of an Islamic State attack like last month’s bloodshed in Paris, but the threat is growing under the government’s nose.

“While the police and army have been focused on going after Indonesia’s most-wanted terrorist, Santoso, in the hills of Central Sulawesi, ISIS has succeeded in building a network of supporters in the suburbs of Jakarta,” she wrote in a commentary last month, using a common acronym for Islamic State.

She said homegrown militants have mainly targeted the police in recent years, but there may now be a shift back to Westerners and soft targets.

*‘Distant caliphate’*

Australian Attorney General George Brandis, who was in Jakarta this week to bolster security coordination, told the Australian newspaper he had “no doubt” Islamic State was seeking to establish a “distant caliphate” in Indonesia.

Indonesia was the second most popular tourist destination for Australians in 2014-15, official data show, with 1.12 million journeys – a large number to the resort island of Bali.

The bombing of two nightclubs in Bali that killed 202 people, mostly tourists, was among a spate of attacks during the 2000s in Indonesia, home to the world’s largest Muslim population.

Police have been largely successful in destroying domestic militant cells since then, but they now worry the influence of Islamic State could bring a return of jihadi violence.

Officials believe there are over 1,000 Islamic State supporters in Indonesia. Estimates of the number who have returned from Syria range from 100 to 300, though this includes women and children.

The government worries that Santoso, who has run militant training camps from the tree-covered hills of the Poso district where he hides and posts videos on radical websites, could be an ideological lightning rod for combatants returning to Indonesia.

Jones told Reuters that Santoso had developed an international reputation in Islamic State circles, with contacts among fighters in Syria.

“This is one of our priorities because there are lots of networks in other areas affiliated with Santoso,” said National Police spokesman Agus Rianto, adding that authorities could target him because they knew roughly where he was.

*Supporters mostly locals*

Idham Azis, police chief of Central Sulawesi province, told Reuters the kitchenware salesman-turned-jihadi has followers across Indonesia but his bedrock of support is in the Poso region.

“Islam should be defended in any way possible even if that means using violence,” Adnan Arsal, the head of an Islamic school told Reuters on the edge of the jungle where Santoso is believed to be hiding.

Santoso’s militancy sprang from religious strife that swept through Indonesia after the downfall of autocratic leader Suharto in 1998. Poso, an area dotted with Christian churches and Hindu temples, saw some of the most gruesome attacks.

A friend of the militant, Mohammad Guntur, said Santoso had watched as his parents and relatives were killed in communal clashes.

“One of his cousins was impaled like an animal,” he said.

In the years that followed, Santoso was known to have liaised with militant networks that carried out many attacks, including the 2002 Bali bombings.

Santoso’s wife Suwarni, a 34-year-old mother of three, said Santoso fled three years ago.

“The last thing I remember him saying was to take care of the kids: send them to school, make sure they pray and read the Koran with them,” she told Reuters from her wooden shack in a Poso village.

Determined to capture Santoso, President Joko Widodo in March approved the first major military counterterrorism operation since the bombing of two Jakarta hotels in 2009. A blitz by troops, warships and fighter jets weakened Santoso’s forces, but he got away and officials believe he still commands 30 to 40 men.

Santoso styles himself as commander of the Islamic State army in Indonesia.

However, security experts believe the most serious threat comes from growing support for Islamic State beyond Sulawesi’s jungles.

“The thought that Indonesia could be taken over by IS is just absurd,” said Hugh White, professor of Strategic Studies at the Australian National University. “But the idea that Islamic State could undertake terrorist operations in Indonesia aimed at destabilizing it, that is entirely possible.”

_Reuters_

As Islamic State Threat Mounts on Its Doorstep, Indonesia Scours a Jungle | Jakarta Globe


----------



## Nike

*Take stern measures against attackers in Papua: VP*
Senin, 28 Desember 2015 23:07 WIB | 673 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Vice President Jusuf Kalla has directed the security agencies to take stern measures against those involved in the attack on the Sinak police precinct in the easternmost Indonesian province of Papua. 

"We must uphold the law everywhere in Indonesia. Anyone found guilty must face the strong arm of the law," he said here on Monday.

The vice president said both the military and the police will take strong steps to uphold the law in the area.

He said he was yet to receive a report from the National Police chief regarding the incident.

The attack on the Sinak police precinct came two days before President Joko Widodos scheduled visit to Papua on Tuesday. The visit will continue till the advent of the New Year.

Kalla said the security agencies will step up security during the presidents visit.

A group of unidentified people had attacked the police precinct on Sunday night, killing three police officers and leaving two others injured, Papua Provincial Police Chief Inspector General Paulus Waterpauw said. 

The attackers also took away seven firearms of different types and several rounds of ammunition.(*)

Take stern measures against attackers in Papua: VP - ANTARA News


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Din Minimi and his gangs surrender.





Canggih juga Sutiyoso
_Kepala BIN Turun ke Aceh Lakukan Negosiasi, Din Minimi dan_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*bring the F-16 V to Indonesia

Randy Howard, Director of Business Development F-16 Lockheed Martin: 'Terbangkan' F-16 ke Indonesia*

Senin, 28 Desember 2015, 16:00 WIB





Republika/ Wihdan

Pasar Indonesia dinilai semakin menjanjikan. Konsumen yang semakin bertambah pesat dan kebutuhan bangsa Indonesia yang makin beragam, membuat berbagai produk membanjiri pasar dalam negeri. Tak terlepas pula kebutuhan akan produk dan perlengkapan militer.

Kondisi geopolitik di Asia Pasifik dan Asia Tenggara yang dinamis membuat kesadaran akan hal ini semakin tinggi. Produsen sekaligus pengembang peralatan militer yang berbasis di Amerika Serikat, Lockheed Martin, pun melihat kesempatan ini.

Oktober lalu, perusahaan penerbangan yang memasarkan pesawat tempur F-16 ini memboyong simulator pesawatnya ke Indonesia. Harapannya, pemangku kepentingan yang bergerak di sektor pertahanan di Indonesia akan melirik kecanggihan produk ini.

Wartawan Republika Sapto Andika Candra berkesempatan berbincang dengan Randy Howard selaku director of business development F-16 Lockheed Martin di showroom simulator F-16 Viper yang dipajang di Hotel Grand Hyatt, Jakarta. Lantas mengapa perusahaan sekaliber Lockheed Martin melirik pasar militer Indonesia? Bagaimana strategi bisnis yang dijalankan? Berikut petikan wawancara Republika dengan Howard.

*Apa tujuan Anda dan tim berkunjung ke Indonesia? Apa yang Anda bawa?*
Kami datang ke Indonesia untuk memperkenalkan F-16 Viper, produk terbaru pesawat tempur multiperan F-16 Fighting Falcon. Tujuannya, tentu kami ingin menjamin seluruh pelanggan kami mengerti akan produk yang kami tawarkan. Indonesia adalah pasar yang besar. Kami tentu ingin memastikan pasar yang besar ini bisa kami masuki dengan baik.

*Detail produk yang Anda bawa seperti apa?*
Sebanyak 4.588 unit F-16 telah dikirim ke seluruh dunia. F-16 sendiri merupakan pesawat tempur yang paling sukses dalam sejarah manusia. Setidaknya kami mencatat seperti itu. F-16 merupakan generasi pesawat tempur yang dapat menyesuaikan kondisi lapangan dan tetap andal. Berbagai kondisi lapangan bisa dia lalui.

*Apa yang membuat F-16 berbeda dengan kompetitor?*
Bicara soal perbedaan atau keunggulan, harga F-16 lebih terjangkau dibandingkan produk pesaing kami. Selain itu, kami pastikan F-16 lebih mudah pengoperasiannya, terlebih dengan produk terbaru.

*Berapa harga F-16 Viper yang saat ini Anda tawarkan kepada Pemerintah Indonesia? Berapa nilai investasinya, khusus di pasar Indonesia?*
Pertanyaan yang saya sendiri tidak bisa menjawab, ya itu. Berapa harga F-16, saya akan menjawab. Harganya bergantung pada kebutuhan. Tapi, pertanyaan yang lebih menarik adalah berapa nilai investasi yang diberikan dari F-16?

F-16 merupakan jenis pesawat tempur yang murah dan sangat terjangkau. Sebanyak 4.500 unit pesawat tempur telah kami kirimkan ke seluruh dunia. Bila dibandingkan kompetitor F-16, tentu kami lebih murah baik dari segi spare parts ataupun operasional. Kami berpengalaman 100 tahun dalam menciptakan pesawat tempur. Kami merancang pesawat tempur agar bisa menukik hingga 9G sebagai dasar kami.

*Inovasi seperti apa yang diberikan oleh F-16 Viper?*
Ini adalah produk teknologi. Tentu berbagai kelebihan dalam hal teknologi kami berikan pada produk ini. Pada F-16 kami menambahkan kemampuan positioning, komputer lebih canggih, greater bandwidth, dan greater capacity. Sekarang, yang kami perkenalkan F-16 Viper. Pesawat F-16 Viper dilengkapi dengan adaptable electronic yang berkemampuan radar model yang lebih canggih.

Sebelumnya, fitur ini telah ada pada model F-16, F-22, F-35. Kami memiliki banyak pengalaman dalam bidang integrated radar system pada pesawat tempur, dan ini bukan hal yang mudah karena banyak sekali tantangan. F-16 V adalah pesawat tempur terbaik seperti yang telah kami jelaskan, pesawat ini mampu menukik hingga 9G dan kami selalu meningkatkan teknologi dari jenis pesawat terdahulu.

Pesawat ini juga memiliki kemampuan sistem elektronik pada komputer kokpit yang beresolusi tinggi untuk membantu pilot mengendalikan layar monitor, tetapi dapat menyusun strategi tempur. Fitur ini juga telah tersedia pada model pesawat tempur sebelumnya.

Model F-16 Viper melanjutkan kesuksesan dari pesawat sebelumnya selama 40 tahun lebih. Kami saat ini sedang berdiskusi dengan para pelanggan kami. Kami mengirimkan pesawat tempur hingga akhir 2017. Kami pun terus meningkatkan kemampuan pada F-16 V agar memberikan kepuasan bagi pelanggan. Karena pesawat ini merupakan pesawat tempur tersukses di seluruh dunia, harapan kami tentu F-16 Viper merupakan pengganti F-16 yang dimiliki oleh Indonesia.

*Apakah platform F-16 dapat digunakan pada F-16 Viper ?*
Sebelum kami menjawab, kami memiliki pesawat tempur F-16 pada awal tahun 90-an yang dimiliki oleh TNI. Pada jenis ini, kami meningkatkan kemampuan pada kokpit di mana di tempat duduk pilot kami memusatkan black 52 cockpit. Kami baru meningkatkan kemampuan pesawat tempur kami. Cockpit black 552 adalah kokpit yang sama tetapi dengan peningkatan kecanggihan.

Ini masuk akal karena banyak pesawat tempur yang menyamakan wujud dan bentuk. Sebagai bahan pertimbangan karena kita harus memelihara kelayakan pesawat tempur. Biasanya pada kendali pesawat sama, tetapi kami menambah dalam hal teknologi yang kami benamkan.

Kemudian untuk hardware dan sensor ada perbedaan, tetapi masih dalam satu fondasi yang sama. Dalam radar F-16 Viper kami melengkapi dengan tembakan radar yang akurat. Dasarnya penerbangan pesawat tempur yang sama. Tetapi, dalam F-16 V kami menyebutnya dengan free handling yang berarti kendali berada pada layar komputer.

Dengan demikian, apabila pilot mengalami masalah, ia cukup melakukan kendali melalui layar monitor, maka pesawat tempur akan beroperasi secara otomatis. Si pilot tidak perlu menekan banyak tombol sehingga hanya menyeting apa yang ingin dilakukan.

*Apakah Lockheed Martin sudah mengadakan pertemuan dengan pemerintah di Indonesia?*
Kami akan menawarkan pesawat tempur jenis F-16 V, dan ini merupakan model terbaru yang kami tawarkan. Sekarang kami masih dalam proses pengenalan F-16 V kepada Pemerintah Indonesia.

*Apakah ada kompetitor di pasar Indonesia?*
Ada. Rusia dengan Sukhoi-nya.

*Apa kelebihan dari F-16 V? Dibanding dengan Sukhoi, misalnya?*
Jika kita melihat sejarah, F-16 merupakan pesawat tempur tersukses dan pesawat tempur yang telah terbukti keandalannya. F-16 V memberikan kemudahan bagi pilot. Salah satu pesawat tempur kami telah terjual sebanyak 4.588 unit, sedangkan kompetitor penjualannya tidak sebanyak kami.

Kami telah bermitra dengan Angkatan Udara Amerika Serikat. Biaya perawatan perawatan mesin, senjata, dan hardaware kami murah. Hal ini merupakan salah satu faktor yang membuat pesawat F-16 lebih menarik bagi pelanggan, sehingga pelanggan fleksibel untuk menentukan pilihan.

Kami melanjutkan dan memperbarui F-16 Viper. Kami melakukan hal ini karena pelanggan. Departemen Angkatan Udara AS melakukan pengetesan pesawat, kebutuhan pesawat tempur, melakukan demo pesawat. Kami rasa kami adalah pemain terbaik dalam industri pesawat tempur generasi ke-4 saat ini.

*Apakah Pemerintah Indonesia sudah memberikan keputusan mengenai pembelian pesawat tempur?*
Saya belum tahu. Apa yang membuat pesawat tempur begitu hebat, kalau kita lihat kompetitor, mereka dapat terbang cepat dan tinggi. Akan tetapi, tidak hanya kemampuan itu saja yang dibutuhkan. Pesawat tempur harus dapat membaca situasi sehingga dapat membantu pilot. Dengan begitu, pilot dapat dengan mudah menyusun strategi.

Dari jenis pesawat, kami telah menciptakan pesawat generasi keempat, sedangkan kompetitor masih dalam tahap pemikiran pesawat tempur generasi keempat. Lockheed Martin menawarkan teknologi terkini dari F-16 Viper untuk Indonesia.

*Bagaimana strategi F-16 untuk dapat bersaing dengan kompetitor?*
Hal yang kami pelajari dari produk terdahulu, kami memiliki F-35, F-22, F-16, dan kembali F-16 Viper yang memiliki kecanggihan pembacaan data. Bila kita lihat kenyataan, Angkatan Udara AS membeli F-35. Seluruh uangnya ditujukan untuk meningkatkan kemampuan pesawat sehingga nantinya F-35 akan memiliki sistem radar yang sangat canggih. Sementara saat ini F-16 telah tersedia di Indonesia.

*Pemerintah Indonesia peduli mengenai transfer teknologi. Indonesia telah memiliki sedikitnya dua program simulator. Bagaimana Anda membantu proses transfer teknologi di Indonesia?*
Kami telah mendirikan lima fasilitas assembly yang dapat mengantarkan F-16 di seluruh dunia. Kami sangat senang bila Pemerintah Indonesia dapat duduk bersama untuk berdiskusi mengenai hal ini. Karena setiap negara berbeda kebutuhan. Seperti di Korea, kami mempunyai program KFX dan ini merupakan bagian dari komitmen. KFX program adalah program kerja sama pengembangan pesawat tempur dengan Korea.

*Jadi, apa saja teknologi terbaru yang dimiliki F-16 Viper?*
Seperti sistem radar yang canggih, sistem targeting yang canggih dan electronic warefare system, dan data link. Yang keseluruhan teknologi ini merupakan paket penjualan kami. Kelebihan lain yang tidak dimiliki oleh pesawat tempur lainnya, yaitu senjata yang terintegrasi.

Ada juga Free Flight Control, yakni cara penerbangan terbaik dalam pesawat tempur yang dimiliki oleh F-16 Viper. F-16 Viper memiliki performa terbang terbaik dan kami memiliki radar di udara dan darat. Selain itu, pesawat tempur kami tidak akan tertabrak dengan pesawat lain.

*Apakah ada target penjualan untuk Indonesia?*
Sebanyak 4.588 unit telah terjual pada pertengahan 1997 hingga 2017 di seluruh dunia dan sekitar dua ribu unit terjual di AS, sisanya terjual di 28 negara. Bila dibandingkan kompetitor penjualan kami masih lebih tinggi. Banyak faktor yang membuat F-16 lebih bernilai.

Harapan kami kepada 28 negara yang membeli F-16, ke depannya akan membeli F-16 V. Saat ini, tercatat 16 negara memesan tambahan spare part. Hal ini menjadi nilai tambah, bila pelanggan senang, mereka pasti akan membeli F-16, termasuk Indonesia.

*Berapa harga satu unit simulator?*
Kami akan berikan penawaran yang menarik.


Randy Howard, Director of Business Development F-16 Lockheed Martin: 'Terbangkan' F-16 ke Indonesia | Republika Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Din Minimi and his gangs surrender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canggih juga Sutiyoso
> _Kepala BIN Turun ke Aceh Lakukan Negosiasi, Din Minimi dan_


Like every intelligence operation, large sum of compensation money maybe the decisive factor in this achievement.


----------



## Nike

Banyak Ak's di gambar-nya, dan gua gak bisa bedain yang mana yang insurgent sama agen pemerintah (selain yang make seragam brimob).....



Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Like every intelligence operation, large sum of compensation money maybe the decisive factor in this achievement.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Like every intelligence operation, large sum of compensation money maybe the decisive factor in this achievement.



Don't know. Intelligence have everything they need in their disposal to get the job done.




madokafc said:


> Banyak Ak's di gambar-nya, dan gua gak bisa bedain yang mana yang insurgent sama agen pemerintah (selain yang make seragam brimob).....



Bisa juga itu seragam korban. Muka-muka gerilyawan semua


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Banyak Ak's di gambar-nya, dan gua gak bisa bedain yang mana yang insurgent sama agen pemerintah (selain yang make seragam brimob).....


Apart from the money, never underestimate the 'old guard' Bang Yos in intelligence and covert operation realm.
He was among the first platoon leader infiltrates East Timor before the invasion and he also allegedly one of the mastermind during "Kudatuli" operation during the PDIP office take-over in 1996 generally known as "Peristiwa 27 July".

If we use Star Wars terms : he's one among the last "Sith Lords" still active now hahahaha (the other is Hendropriyono) they representing the legacy of strong ORBA intelligence establishment which is still very much needed in our current situation today.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

We Operated F-16 A/B/C/D.../V? 
@jeff_prananda


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Apart from the money, never underestimate the 'old guard' Bang Yos in intelligence and covert operation realm.
> He was among the first platoon leader infiltrates East Timor before the invasion and he also allegedly one of the mastermind during "Kudatuli" operation during the PDIP office take-over in 1996 generally known as "Peristiwa 27 July".
> 
> If we use Star Wars terms : he's one among the last "Sith Lords" still active now hahahaha (the other is Hendropriyono) they representing the legacy of strong ORBA intelligence establishment which is still very much needed in our current situation today.



Hmm i am always suspect he is involved in several tragedies happened during 1996-2001 periods


But maybe his experienced can be used to deal with several disturbance in Poso and Papua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

F-16s
@ori_photographer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Din minimi dan kelompoknya ini orang-orang yang kecewa sama pemerintah Aceh saat ini. Permintaanya gak aneh-aneh. 1. Minta KPK mengawasi pemda Aceh. 2. Minta amnesti. 3.kesejahteraan warga aceh diperhatikan, khususnya mantan kombatan. Yang model begini masih bisa dirangkul dengan pendekatan yang tepat.

_- Ini Din Minimi, Pimpinan Kelompok Bersenjata Paling Dicari dan_
_- Din Minimi Minta Pemda Aceh Diawasi, Ketua KPK: Kalau Perlu,_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jend Purnawirawan...pak RR, pak Yos dan pak Luhut. Insya Allah selama mereka menjabat aman aman ajah negri ini. Dari ketiga org diatas ketika diwawancarai semua mengaku dekat. Apalagi pak Yos dan pak Luhut... Imho


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kayaknya semua kekuatan TNI & Polri sudah mulai terkonsolidasi dibawah presiden setelah 1 tahunan ini. Moga-moga makin solid kedepan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Throwback... Gak mau terulang lagi dah. Pak RR Serem bener dah kalo dah marah

Indonesian Army chief General Ryamizard Ryacudu inspecting Indonesian troops in Aceh.






General Ryamizard Ryacudu, Indonesian Army chief:

"That's none of my business (the reported peace talks agreement). Up to now there have been no peace talks. But if you ask me whether there have been clashes between them (the rebels in Banda Aceh) and the army, yes there have been. If the rebels shoot at us, we have to shoot back at them - that's the problem."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Most-wanted Aceh insurgent 
‘agreed to surrender 
after Jokowi vowed amnesty’ *
*Hotli Simanjuntak, thejakartapost.com, Banda Aceh | National | Tue, December 29 2015, 1:39 PM






*
Most-wanted: State Intelligence Agency (BIN) chief Sutiyoso _(second right)_ poses next to Acehnese insurgent Din Minimi (holding gun) after the latter turned himself and his group in on Tuesday. (Photo courtesy of AJNN)

Aceh's most-wanted criminal and former Free Aceh Movement (GAM) combatant Din Minimi finally surrendered on Tuesday after three years as a fugitive, committing crimes as a form of protest against the GAM-lead Aceh provincial government.

Din and his 30 followers turned themselves in, witnessed by State Intelligence Agency (BIN) chief Sutiyoso, also handing over 15 rifles.

"I am willing to turn myself in because what I proclaim and what I demand are positive things," Din toldthejakartapost.com in a telephone interview on Tuesday.

He said that he had been willing to come out from his hideaway following guarantees from President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo himself that his demands would be considered by the government. He had a telephone conversation with Jokowi three days ago.

""After receiving guarantees from the President, I was willing to surrender to the government."

"I demand that the government implement a thorough reintegration, and take care of the orphans and widows of former [GAM] combatants as stipulated in the Helsinski peace agreement,” he said, referring to the treaty that ended the conflict between GAM and the Indonesian government.

The government also granted Din's group an amnesty on all charges, another factor in his decision to surrender.

"My conduct will not be considered as a crime and we will receive an amnesty from the government," he said.

The process of his submission had been going on for two weeks, starting with Din contacting with Juha Christensen, a former member of the Aceh Monitoring Mission, which was actively involved in the peace agreement in Helsinski in 2005.

After intensive communication, Din and Christensen agreed that Din's case would be presented directly to Jokowi.

Following the latter’s approval, Sutiyoso then departed to Aceh to meet Din and oversee his surrender.

Meanwhile, Christensen said he was grateful for Din and his group’s peaceable surrender, which, he said, demonstrated that violent conflicts could be solved through peaceful means.

Christensen claimed he had initiated Din's surrender after growing concerned the conflict could escalate.

"I contacted Din a while ago and tried to approach him to settle the problem through dialogue and he agreed to turn himself in," Christensen said, adding that he had received help from Vice President Jusuf Kalla to facilitate the dialogue.

Kalla played a pivotal role in the peace agreement between government and GAM.

For Christensen, Din's demands of the Aceh provincial administration were positive but unfortunately never listened to.

"Din Minimi is not a separatist, nor a robber. He wants justice from the government for the orphans, widows and former combatants ignored by the government," he said.

Still, he believed that Din's armed fight was wrong despite the message of equality for all Acehnese after the peace agreement.






New leaf: Aceh's most-wanted fugitive, Din Minimi _(left)_ hands a rifle to State Intelligence Agency (BIN) chief Sutiyoso after surrendering to the government on Tuesday. Din said he was willing to turn himself in after three years hiding in the jungles of Aceh following President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo's promise of an amnesty for Din and his group. (Photo courtesy of AJNN)


Around 110 members of Din's group will be granted amnesty by the government, according to Christensen, adding that the figure could grow to 180 as there are others involved, such as Din's family members and followers under police detention.

"During the conflict, [the Indonesian government] gave amnesty to more than 10,000 GAM members, so there is no reason not to give amnesty to several hundred people," he said.

According to a report from the Institute for Policy Analysis of Conflict (IPAC) titled "Din Minimi: The Strange Story of an Armed Group in Aceh, Indonesia", Din became an outlaw after joining GAM in the final years of its insurgency.

Din, born Nurdin bin Ismail Amat, was born in Keude Buloh village in Julok, East Aceh, 37 years ago.

He is the first of four brothers and his father, known as Abu Minimi after the machine gun (mini-mitrailleuse) he carried in the conflict, was a prominent GAM fighter who was killed sometime before president Soeharto fell in 1998.

Din and all of his brothers joined the struggle as soon as they were able to.

The IPAC report criticized the portrayal of Din as a Robin Hood figure who abducted corruptors and drug dealers and used the ransom money to assist orphans and widows neglected by the GAM leaders now in power.

According to IPAC director Sidney Jones, Din was in fact no better than an armed criminal.

Din shot to fame in 2014 as he opened access to journalists, delivering a consistent message that the GAM-led Aceh government had failed to fulfill its promises to former combatants.

"It has not given them homes or land, and has not lived up to its commitment to implement the 2005 agreement in full," Din said at the time.

Din’s long list of crimes started in mid-2013; most were extortions, kidnapping for ransom and attacks. His most serious crime was the murder of two military intelligence officers in March this year. (rin)(+)


*- See more at: Most-wanted Aceh insurgent ‘agreed to surrender after Jokowi vowed amnesty’ | The Jakarta Post*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Indonesia PT PAL will launching Philippine Navy warship



*PT PAL segera luncurkan kapal perang pesanan Filipina*
Selasa, 29 Desember 2015 16:23 WIB | 1.996 Views
Pewarta: Abdul Ibrahim




Dokumentasi anggota TNI AL menambatkan tali kapal saat KRI Surabaya 591 sandar di Jamrud Utara, Pelabuhan Tanjung Perak, Gapura Surya Nusantara, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Senin (13/7). KRI Surabaya-591 ada di kelas landing platform dock yang bisa diubah menjadi kapal perang gugus tugas amfibi dengan helikopter laiknya USS Bonhomme Richard-LHD 6 pada skala kecil. (ANTARA FOTO/Didik Suhartono)

Surabaya (ANTARA News) - PT PAL Indonesia berencana pada 18 Januari 2016 segera meluncurkan satu unit kapal perang pesanan Filipina tipe Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV), yang kini proses pengerjaannya sudah mencapai 90 persen.

Direktur Produksi PT PAL Indonesia, Edy Widarto, Selasa mengatakan peluncuran tersebut direncanakan dihadiri Presiden Joko Widodo, sebab menjadi catatan sejarah Indonesia yang kali pertama mengekspor kapal perang.

"Kami masih menunggu konfirmasi, sebab peluncuran ini sekaligus menjadi bagian dari uji coba pertama bagi kapal perang buatan anak bangsa," kata Widarto, dikonfirmasi dari Surabaya. 


--------------------------- visit the original sources
PT PAL segera luncurkan kapal perang pesanan Filipina - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Indonesia PT PAL will launching Philippine Navy warship
> 
> 
> 
> *PT PAL segera luncurkan kapal perang pesanan Filipina*
> Selasa, 29 Desember 2015 16:23 WIB | 1.996 Views
> Pewarta: Abdul Ibrahim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dokumentasi anggota TNI AL menambatkan tali kapal saat KRI Surabaya 591 sandar di Jamrud Utara, Pelabuhan Tanjung Perak, Gapura Surya Nusantara, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Senin (13/7). KRI Surabaya-591 ada di kelas landing platform dock yang bisa diubah menjadi kapal perang gugus tugas amfibi dengan helikopter laiknya USS Bonhomme Richard-LHD 6 pada skala kecil. (ANTARA FOTO/Didik Suhartono)
> 
> Surabaya (ANTARA News) - PT PAL Indonesia berencana pada 18 Januari 2016 segera meluncurkan satu unit kapal perang pesanan Filipina tipe Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV), yang kini proses pengerjaannya sudah mencapai 90 persen.
> 
> Direktur Produksi PT PAL Indonesia, Edy Widarto, Selasa mengatakan peluncuran tersebut direncanakan dihadiri Presiden Joko Widodo, sebab menjadi catatan sejarah Indonesia yang kali pertama mengekspor kapal perang.
> 
> "Kami masih menunggu konfirmasi, sebab peluncuran ini sekaligus menjadi bagian dari uji coba pertama bagi kapal perang buatan anak bangsa," kata Widarto, dikonfirmasi dari Surabaya.
> 
> 
> --------------------------- visit the original sources
> PT PAL segera luncurkan kapal perang pesanan Filipina - ANTARA News



Agustus kemarin bilangnya mau luncurkan bulan Desember tahun ini http://www.antaranews.com/berita/512444/kapal-perang-pesanan-filipina-diluncurkan-desember
Kapal perang pesanan Filipina diluncurkan Desember - ANTARA News

*Kapal perang pesanan Filipina diluncurkan Desember*
Jumat, 14 Agustus 2015 18:20 WIB

Surabaya (ANTARA News) - Direktur Produksi PT PAL Indonesia Edy Widarto mengemukakan dua kapal perang buatan PT PAL Indonesia yang merupakan pesanan negara Filipina siap diluncurkan pada Desember 2015.

"Saat ini sudah ada stok blok untuk masing-masing bagian kapal, dan hanya tinggal mengintegrasikan blok-blok itu menjadi satu rangkaian kapal, namun ada beberapa blok yang juga mempunyai waktu panjang saat mengintegrasikannya," ucap Edy ketika ditemui di Surabaya, Jumat.

Ia berharap setiap tahapan di masing-masing unit kerja bisa diselesaikan secara tepat, sehingga penyelesaiannya bisa sesuai dengan waktu yang ditentukan.

Sementara terkait dengan beberapa komponen kapal yang harus dipesan dari luar negeri, Edy mengaku sudah siap dan tersedia, sehingga tinggal memasang komponen tersebut ke bagian kapal.

Ia menjelaskan, komposisi bahan pembuatan kapal perang pesanan Filipina merupakan gabungan dari komponen lokal dan luar negeri, sebab diakui beberapa komponen belum bisa dan ada di Tanah Air.

"Memang ke depan kita seharusnya bisa membuat semua komponen itu, sehingga ketergantungan kepada pihak luar pelan-pelan bisa dilepaskan, dan ke depan kita berharap seluruh komponen kapal berasal dari Tanah Air atau buatan dalam negeri," ucapnya.

Oleh karena itu, Edy optimistis pengerjaan kapal senilai US$90 juta itu akan tepat waktu, dan direncanakan pada Mei 2016 sudah bisa diserahkan ke Filipina untuk memperkuat alutisista negara tersebut.

Sebelumnya, dalam mempercepat pengerjaan PT PAL Indonesia menerapkan strategi terpisah di enam titik, dan masing-masing titik mempunyai target tersendiri, sehingga proses pembuatan bisa lebih cepat dan sesuai target yang ditentukan.

Kapal perang SSV merupakan produk alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) pertama yang berhasil dieskpor ke luar negeri oleh Indonesia.

Kapal tersebut didesain dengan panjang 123 meter, lebar 21,8 meter dan mampu mengangkut 500 pasukan serta bobot hingga 10.300 ton, yang dapat melaju selama 30 hari dengan jarak 9.360 mile laut dengan kecepatan maksimal 16 knot.

Selain itu, kapal buatan anak negeri ini juga mampu membawa dua helikopter, dan mengangkut kapal "Landing Craft Utility" (LCU), serta tank hingga truk militer, serta dengan teknologi canggih mampu dibawa ke lautan dangkal, sehingga sangat cocok untuk negara kepulauan.


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Agustus kemarin bilangnya mau luncurkan bulan Desember tahun ini
> Kapal perang pesanan Filipina diluncurkan Desember - ANTARA News
> 
> *Kapal perang pesanan Filipina diluncurkan Desember*
> Jumat, 14 Agustus 2015 18:20 WIB
> 
> Surabaya (ANTARA News) - Direktur Produksi PT PAL Indonesia Edy Widarto mengemukakan dua kapal perang buatan PT PAL Indonesia yang merupakan pesanan negara Filipina siap diluncurkan pada Desember 2015.
> 
> "Saat ini sudah ada stok blok untuk masing-masing bagian kapal, dan hanya tinggal mengintegrasikan blok-blok itu menjadi satu rangkaian kapal, namun ada beberapa blok yang juga mempunyai waktu panjang saat mengintegrasikannya," ucap Edy ketika ditemui di Surabaya, Jumat.
> 
> Ia berharap setiap tahapan di masing-masing unit kerja bisa diselesaikan secara tepat, sehingga penyelesaiannya bisa sesuai dengan waktu yang ditentukan.
> 
> Sementara terkait dengan beberapa komponen kapal yang harus dipesan dari luar negeri, Edy mengaku sudah siap dan tersedia, sehingga tinggal memasang komponen tersebut ke bagian kapal.
> 
> Ia menjelaskan, komposisi bahan pembuatan kapal perang pesanan Filipina merupakan gabungan dari komponen lokal dan luar negeri, sebab diakui beberapa komponen belum bisa dan ada di Tanah Air.
> 
> "Memang ke depan kita seharusnya bisa membuat semua komponen itu, sehingga ketergantungan kepada pihak luar pelan-pelan bisa dilepaskan, dan ke depan kita berharap seluruh komponen kapal berasal dari Tanah Air atau buatan dalam negeri," ucapnya.
> 
> Oleh karena itu, Edy optimistis pengerjaan kapal senilai US$90 juta itu akan tepat waktu, dan direncanakan pada Mei 2016 sudah bisa diserahkan ke Filipina untuk memperkuat alutisista negara tersebut.
> 
> Sebelumnya, dalam mempercepat pengerjaan PT PAL Indonesia menerapkan strategi terpisah di enam titik, dan masing-masing titik mempunyai target tersendiri, sehingga proses pembuatan bisa lebih cepat dan sesuai target yang ditentukan.
> 
> Kapal perang SSV merupakan produk alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) pertama yang berhasil dieskpor ke luar negeri oleh Indonesia.
> 
> Kapal tersebut didesain dengan panjang 123 meter, lebar 21,8 meter dan mampu mengangkut 500 pasukan serta bobot hingga 10.300 ton, yang dapat melaju selama 30 hari dengan jarak 9.360 mile laut dengan kecepatan maksimal 16 knot.
> 
> Selain itu, kapal buatan anak negeri ini juga mampu membawa dua helikopter, dan mengangkut kapal "Landing Craft Utility" (LCU), serta tank hingga truk militer, serta dengan teknologi canggih mampu dibawa ke lautan dangkal, sehingga sangat cocok untuk negara kepulauan.



the President is very busy until mid January, so many projects must be launched

BTW, the suspects of those deadly drills is Kopasus.

Watch terrifying draining drill as Indonesian troops narrowly avoid LIVE FIRE from assault rifles while crawling through mud











Vision has surfaced of an extreme military drill being performed by the Indonesian militaries Special Forces.

The footage shows a squad of six Kopassus troops in full camouflage crawling across a muddy field as two men with assault rifles open fire around them.

The bullets can be seen striking alarmingly close to the soldiers as they crawl across the mire in scarcely perceptible uniforms.
Indoneian troops narrowly escape barrage of bullets in alarming drill | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

madokafc said:


> the President is very busy until mid January, so many projects must be launched
> 
> BTW, the suspects of those deadly drills is Kopasus.
> 
> Watch terrifying draining drill as Indonesian troops narrowly avoid LIVE FIRE from assault rifles while crawling through mud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vision has surfaced of an extreme military drill being performed by the Indonesian militaries Special Forces.
> 
> The footage shows a squad of six Kopassus troops in full camouflage crawling across a muddy field as two men with assault rifles open fire around them.
> 
> The bullets can be seen striking alarmingly close to the soldiers as they crawl across the mire in scarcely perceptible uniforms.
> Indoneian troops narrowly escape barrage of bullets in alarming drill | Daily Mail Online


Don't take firearms training from instructors dressed like Indonesian Rappers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Don't take firearms training from instructors dressed like Indonesian Rappers
> 
> View attachment 283355
> View attachment 283356



he had a good perception and quite good feeling, considering he is firing not with the best body position to shoot acurately

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

train hard, fight easy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Don't take firearms training from instructors dressed like Indonesian Rappers
> 
> View attachment 283355
> View attachment 283356


The most extreme thing is the instructor firing from the hip, not even aiming



madokafc said:


> he had a good perception and quite good feeling, considering he is firing not with the best body position to shoot acurately


they considered its such extreme training breaking all rules because live firing exercise use to be a bunch of soldiers crawling and the instructors firing in horizontal line above their heads not firing on the ground around the soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

madokafc said:


> he had a good perception and quite good feeling, considering he is firing not with the best body position to shoot acurately


Yupz, many said that AK lack accuraty. But in the right hands AK is very accurate.

Like their style...these guys are complete idio*s.


----------



## Nike

old news, i am forget to tag it

*Belarusian BTR-50PKM Upgrade Offered for Asian Market*

25 April 2014




Belarusian BTR-50PKM upgrade (all photos : Minotor Service)
Belarusian armoured vehicle repair, servicing, and upgrade company Minotor-Service presented several of its latest design concepts and modernisation packages at this year's DSA exhibition in Kuala Lumpur.




Among those with possible potential in the Asia-Pacific market is an upgrade package for the BTR-50 amphibious armoured personnel carrier (APC), which is still in service with Indonesia. Company marketing specialists state the upgrade package will significantly extend the life of these vehicles while at the same time making them compatible with more contemporary vehicles.




The design concept of the upgraded vehicle, which is designated BTR-50PKM, is to replace its engine, gearbox, brake and control linkages, while at the same time not increasing its weight or altering its centre of gravity.

http://www.janes.com/article/36860/dsa-2014-belarusian-btr-50pkm-upgrade-offered-for-asian-market

still worth it or not to maintain our BTR-50 fleets? in Surabaya and Sidoarjo still remaining unused and broken BTR-50

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> still worth it or not to maintain our BTR-50 fleets? in Surabaya and Sidoarjo still remaining unused and broken BTR-50



Replacing them with this would be better. I hope this APC can follow Anoa and Badak route. Get certified and mass produced. What they need is a nod from the higher up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 283424



jorok, banyak botol dibawah kendaraan. Mesti dikasih sangsi itu



pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 283424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> replacing them with this would be better



that's actually KAPA in disguise hihihi

opps sorry BTR-50


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> jorok, banyak botol dibawah kendaraan. Mesti dikasih sangsi itu



That's reality check. Yup, we 're still in Endonesaah...



Jakartans@PkDef said:


> they considered its such extreme training breaking all rules because live firing exercise use to be a bunch of soldiers crawling and the instructors firing in horizontal line above their heads not firing on the ground around the soldiers.



That's training for noob. Indonesian level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

[QUOTE="anas_nurhafidz, post: 8036132, member: 164882"kez, many said that AK lack accuraty. But in the right hands AK is very accurate.

Like their style...these guys are complete idio*s.[/QUOTE]
Pernah liat di youtube latihan dopper TNI yg siswanya kena tembak 
Apa ga bisa ya dopper pk rubber bullet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> That's reality check. Yup, we 're still in Endonesaah...
> 
> 
> 
> That's training for noob. Indonesian level.





initial_d said:


> [QUOTE="anas_nurhafidz, post: 8036132, member: 164882"kez, many said that AK lack accuraty. But in the right hands AK is very accurate.
> 
> Like their style...these guys are complete idio*s.


Pernah liat di youtube latihan dopper TNI yg siswanya kena tembak 
Apa ga bisa ya dopper pk rubber bullet?[/QUOTE]


maybe Indonesia is one of the very few democratic countries who still had somewhat harsh and brutal military training for their soldiers on par with other communist and fascist countries in the past

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Barang anyar, langsung uji coba buat pengamanan tahun baru.
_Tahap awal, polisi dapat 30+ unit disebar diseluruh Indonesia._




















madokafc said:


> maybe Indonesia is one of the very few democratic countries who still had somewhat harsh and brutal military training for their soldiers on par with other communist and fascist countries in the past



Glad to hear that..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*President Jokowi departs for Papua*
Selasa, 29 Desember 2015 20:02 WIB | 230 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) accompanied by First Lady Iriana departed for the easternmost Indonesian province of Papua on Tuesday for a working visit that will last until early next year.

The president and his entourage departed from the Halim Perdanakusuma Airbase in East Jakarta onboard the presidential aircraft RI at 3:15 p.m. local time on Tuesday.

He is scheduled to arrive at Mopah Airport in Merauke, Papua, at 7 p.m. Eastern Indonesian Time on the same day.

Earlier, National Police Chief General Badrodin Haiti had made assurance that the presidents visit to Papua will be secured following last Sundays attack on the Sinak police precinct in Puncak Jaya district, which left three police officers dead and two others injured.

The president and his entourage will visit several cities in Papua and West Papua provinces.

A member of the presidential communications team Ari Dwipayana quoted the National Police chief as saying that the attack had nothing to do with the presidents planned visit to Papua.

On Tuesday, the chief of the Papua provincial police led the evacuation of the police officers shot during the incident, Haiti revealed.

The bodies of the police officers have arrived in the Papua provincial capital of Jayapura.

He remarked that the attack, which occurred during Christmas, was a rare incident.

The military and police officers are on the lookout for the perpetrators of the attack on the police precinct.(*)

President Jokowi departs for Papua - ANTARA News


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Pernah liat di youtube latihan dopper TNI yg siswanya kena tembak
> Apa ga bisa ya dopper pk rubber bullet?




maybe Indonesia is one of the very few democratic countries who still had somewhat harsh and brutal military training for their soldiers on par with other communist and fascist countries in the past[/QUOTE]
Some source said that doper training was originated Royal Netherlands East Indies Army (KNIL). CMIIW Dooper door kogels or baptism by bullets ...



pr1v4t33r said:


> Barang anyar, langsung uji coba buat pengamanan tahun baru.
> _Tahap awal, polisi dapat 30+ unit disebar diseluruh Indonesia._
> 
> View attachment 283428
> 
> 
> View attachment 283429
> 
> 
> View attachment 283430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that..


Borju hahahahaha


----------



## Indos

I dont think getting shot like that as something macho though, and by the way the shooter handle the gun, if I am a commander, I will punish him.

The important thing to make a soldier a true warrior is to get the reason to do the combat and to be soldier. A motivated soldiers is something that is so important in military training result.

Religion is very important for this one. So thats why Brimob use that as well, religious soldiers are very dangerous in a war because they are not afraid of death anymore, but in the same time know the limit that make them keep staying to be a real warrior in any situation and not become the opposite.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> I dont think getting shot like that as something macho though, and by the way the shooter handle the gun, if I am a commander, I will punish him. The important thing to make a soldier a true warrior is to get the reason to do the combat and to be soldier. A motivated soldiers is something that is so important in military training result.



Only the warrior know and understand the way of warrior brah...


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> Only the warrior know the way of warrior brah...



Warrior is a mentality though. We can see many war in history and learn from great warriors. Even our prophet is a great warrior at war.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> I dont think getting shot like that as something macho though, and by the way the shooter handle the gun, if I am a commander, I will punish him.
> 
> The important thing to make a soldier a true warrior is to get the reason to do the combat and to be soldier. A motivated soldiers is something that is so important in military training result.
> 
> Religion is very important for this one. So thats why Brimob use that as well, religious soldiers are very dangerous in a war because they are not afraid of death anymore, but in the same time know the limit that make them keep staying to be a real warrior in any situation and not become the opposite.



hmm, actually this is not about Machoisme but it must be has something to do with culture and tradition in Indonesian Military. The similar brutal and harsh training is must be endured by soldiers from Countries who had violent tradition in their long history. You can said, JSDF albeit soft appearance is actually one of them along with PLA, Russian Armed Forces, Ukraine, Thailand, Philippine and so on.


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> hmm, actually this is not about Machoisme but it must be has something to do with culture and tradition in Indonesian Military. The similar brutal and harsh training is must be endured by soldiers from Countries who had violent tradition in their long history. You can said, JSDF albeit soft appearance is actually one of them along with PLA, Russian Armed Forces, Ukraine, Thailand, Philippine and so on.



This is what I want to bring to this discussion that brutality in training not necessarily become the major factor to make a good soldiers during the real war. There should be some like study to check this out, not just following the old culture.

Even the Muslim soldiers during the early Islam is not people like brutal Viking but still can defeat Byzantium because each of the soldiers know exactly why they do the war.


----------



## Nike

Visit of Brunei Army Chief of Staff to PT PINDAD facility






Testing P-1 Pindad





testing PM-2 Pindad SMG





Posed with Anoa APC









*Kunjungan Kasad Brunei, Memperkuat Hubungan Indonesia – Brunei*


Yang Mulia Brigadier Jeneral Pengiran Dato Seri Pahlawan Aminan bin Pengiran Haji Mahmud, Pemerintah Tentera Darat Diraja Brunei Darussalam (Kasad Brunei), mengunjungi PT Pindad (Persero) pada Rabu, 23 Desember 2015. Rombongan diterima oleh Direktur Utama PT Pindad (Persero), Silmy Karim di Auditorium Gedung Direktorat PT Pindad, Bandung. Kunjungan ini yang merupakan bagian dari rangkaian acara _Senior Interaction Program _(SIP) Tentera Darat Diraja Brunei di wilayah Komando Daerah Militer (Kodam) III/Siliwangi, turut dihadiri oleh Panglima Daerah Militer (Pangdam) III Siliwangi, Mayor Jenderal TNI Hadi Prasojo.

PT. Pindad (Persero) - Kunjungan Kasad Brunei, Memperkuat Hubungan Indonesia – Brunei



Indos said:


> This is what I want to bring to this discussion that brutality in training not necessarily become the major factor to make a good soldiers during the real war. There should be some like study to check this out, not just following the old culture.
> 
> Even the Muslim soldiers during the early Islam is not people like brutal Viking but still can defeat Byzantium because each of the soldiers know exactly why they do the war.



Brutal training method for voluntary force is good to make cohesion between ranks and file and instill discipline among them, the weakest one usually simply just resigned and quit. You can see why most of modern Middle Eastern Army is not in shape to conduct a simple task in battle, and they can't take too much blood in their formation. Their training is lack, their cohesion is zero and their army is only good to manning some garrison behind the lines. 

compared to Asian standard.......meh

--------------------------------
no-lah, the early Caliphate soldiers is trained folks, mostly gaining their experiences in raiding and battles between Kabilah/Clan, and they are quite brutal in battle (as mostly had been doing one or two battle before joining the ranks of Muslim Army) as the usual tradition Bedouin Arabs, Khalid insisted to not to bring prisoner of war so he is simply ordered his army to slaughter their army when the battle is going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> This is what I want to bring to this discussion that brutality in training not necessarily become the major factor to make a good soldiers during the real war. There should be some like study to check this out, not just following the old culture.



That's not brutality. That's controlled exercise, carefully planned and executed to prepare soldiers to become the elite forces that can handle pressure and stress under the most critical situation. Children playing with real gun shooting at their friends, that's brutality.




Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Borju hahahahaha



Budget gede, tanpa perlu beli alutsista mahal model TNI, akhirnya beli barang-barang mewah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> That's not brutality. That's controlled exercise, carefully planned and executed to prepare soldiers to become the elite forces that can handle pressure and stress under the most critical situation. Children playing with real gun shooting at their friends, that's brutality.



maybe harsh training method is a more proper word


----------



## yugocrosrb95

You guys still using old-school pistols?

No polymer at all?

Why not buy HS 2000, same quality and performance for less cash and even license it for production...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

yugocrosrb95 said:


> You guys still using old-school pistols? No polymer at all? Why not buy HS 2000, same quality and performance for less cash and even license it for production...



We can produce that ourselves. PINDAD G2 Elite & Combat






PINDAD PS-01 Assault Pistol (Robocop pistol  )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

yugocrosrb95 said:


> You guys still using old-school pistols?
> 
> No polymer at all?
> 
> Why not buy HS 2000, same quality and performance for less cash and even license it for production...



the old school pistol is actually licensed and improved production of Browning Hi Power we called it P-1, quite reliable even in harsh condition. 

the other product of PT PINDAD 







PT. Pindad (Persero) - G2 COMBAT Kal. 9 mm



pr1v4t33r said:


> We can produce that ourselves. PINDAD G2 Elite & Combat
> 
> 
> PINDAD PS-01 Assault Pistol



Instead of those future looking pistol, i actually more looking forward if Pindad is wanna to developing high powered Revolver Pistol, like this Colt Python, Smith & Wesson model 29 or Ruger Security Six with .357 magnum caliber or .44 magnum (model 29)












they have incredible stopping power and reliability


----------



## yugocrosrb95

So you're stuck with fully/mostly metal pistol...


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

yugocrosrb95 said:


> So you're stuck with fully/mostly metal pistol...


Yup, its only side arm anyway, metal or no metal its the functional aspect is more important.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

yugocrosrb95 said:


> So you're stuck with fully/mostly metal pistol...



polymer = cheapo


----------



## yugocrosrb95

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Yup, its only side arm anyway, metal or no metal its the functional aspect is more important.





pr1v4t33r said:


> polymer = cheapo



...and have fun being in unfavourable position when the other side packs a light weight pistol with same caliber as yours.


----------



## Khafee

Indos said:


> That VVIP Helicopter order is going to crush I guess, not a good PR from President if it goes through.....Will be very damaging politically (along with other issue-Freeport and others ). 2019 is almost there Pak Presiden.........
> 
> Yusuf Kalla has already shown his resentment over that deal.
> 
> Better to stick on PT DI products, the money is not small and we need our USD to stay in our own country as could as possible. Apa yg dikatakan harus sesuai dengan apa yang dilakukan......(janji-janji kampanye)


Could you tell us more about the VVIP Helicopter deal?

Regards


----------



## katarabhumi

yugocrosrb95 said:


> ...and have fun being in unfavourable position when the other side packs a light weight pistol with same caliber as yours.



Don't worry, friend.. We're doing fine. 

TNI FTW! Indonesian forces sweep gold medals at shooting competition in Australia

AARM-24 in Hanoi: ASEAN Armies Rifle meet - Pictures




Khafee said:


> Could you tell us more about the VVIP Helicopter deal?
> 
> Regards



Cancelled by President Joko Widodo. He deems it unnecessary.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

katarabhumi said:


> Don't worry, friend.. We're doing fine.
> 
> TNI FTW! Indonesian forces sweep gold medals at shooting competition in Australia
> 
> AARM-24 in Hanoi: ASEAN Armies Rifle meet - Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancelled by President Joko Widodo. He deems it unnecessary.
> 
> .


But which choppers were being considered, and how many?

Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Khafee said:


> But which choppers were being considered, and how many?
> 
> Thanks!



TNI AU (Air Force) planned to buy 6 AW101 VVIP choppers from Agusta-Westland.

AgustaWestland AW101 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

yugocrosrb95 said:


> ...and have fun being in unfavourable position when the other side packs a light weight pistol with same caliber as yours.



just packs the scorpion evo, mini Uzi or Pindad PM-2 if you want to pack a firepower into a light weight firearms

pistol should rely on their stopping firepower rather than bursting ammo indiscriminately (you should using Sub-Machine gun to do the bursting)


----------



## initial_d

yugocrosrb95 said:


> ...and have fun being in unfavourable position when the other uses.
> packs a light weight pistol with same caliber as yours.


The sig p226 uses alloy instead of polymers, and that gun is ranked the finest handgun that lots of special forces uses.
Its not about the weight that matter in handgun but about precission, ergonomics and ease of maintanance


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Australian donors sent $500,000 to Indonesia to fund terrorism

_A terror financing investigation uncovers about $500,000 in Australian cash sent to Indonesia to arm and train extremists and support their families._

_Australian donors sent $500,000 to Indonesia to fund terrorism | ABC Radio Australia_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

pr1v4t33r said:


> Barang anyar, langsung uji coba buat pengamanan tahun baru.
> _Tahap awal, polisi dapat 30+ unit disebar diseluruh Indonesia._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that..




_ATP Ampibi Argo 8X8 750 HDi_ lincah disegala medan, salah satu armada yang dipergunakan oleh tim _water rescue_ BASARNAS yogya saat penyisiran dipantai










_Jetsky YAMAHA 1800 cc_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Australian donors sent $500,000 to Indonesia to fund terrorism
> 
> _A terror financing investigation uncovers about $500,000 in Australian cash sent to Indonesia to arm and train extremists and support their families._
> 
> _Australian donors sent $500,000 to Indonesia to fund terrorism | ABC Radio Australia_



hmmm Indonesian Brainy, Malaysian preacher, Australian financer, Uighur grunts grooms, what's next?

KRI Multatuli, credit to Alfin2112 @kaskus.co.id


----------



## Nike

credit to africhopper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Seorang petugas membawa senjata milik kelompok Nurdin alias Din Minimi setelah diserahkan kepada pihak berwajib di Desa Ladang Baro, Kecamatan Julok, Aceh Timur, Aceh, Selasa (29/12). Kelompok bersenjata sepakat berdamai dan menyerahkan 15 pucuk senjata api laras panjang beserta amunisi kepada pihak keamanan. ANTARA FOTO/Yusri/SY/nz/15.





Kepala BIN Letjen Purn Soetiyoso (paling kanan,berdiri) berfoto bersama dengan kelompok bersenjata Nurdin alias Din Minimi di Desa Ladang Baro, Kecamatan Julok, Aceh Timur, Aceh, Selasa (29/12). Kelompok bersenjata sepakat berdamai dan menyerahkan 15 pucuk senjata api laras panjang beserta amunisi kepada pihak keamanan setelah permintaan mereka terpenuhi. ANTARA FOTO/Yusri/SY/nz/15.






Polisi berjaga disamping barang bukti sepeda motor ketika menggerebek lokasi judi, di Medan, Sumatera Utara, Selasa (29/12). Personel kepolisian dari Ditreskrimum Polda Sumut berhasil menangkap 17 orang pelaku judi, dengan barang bukti 85 mesin jackpot dan enam sepeda motor milik pelaku. ANTARA FOTO/Irsan Mulyadi/pd/15


----------



## Indos

Khafee said:


> But which choppers were being considered, and how many?
> 
> Thanks!



It is canceled since the media and Parliament favors our own product instead of that so expensive helicopter. Previous plan even considers to buy 16 of them. Our President cancelled that plan after taking input from many people (within and out side his circle)

After the cancellation (this is something good about living in a democratic nation, media and parliament has power to influence the executive), It might be this one, PT Dirgantara has a cooperation with Eurocopter to produce this one.

EC 225 Superpuma Mark II






And might be EC 725 Cougar that is produced in PT Dirgantara as well under license


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> It is canceled since the media and Parliament favors our own product instead of that so expensive helicopter. Previous plan even considers to buy 16 of them. Our President cancelled that plan after taking input from many people (within and out side his circle)
> 
> After the cancellation (this is something good about living in a democratic nation, media and parliament has power to influence the executive), It might be this one, PT Dirgantara has a cooperation with Eurocopter to produce this one.
> 
> EC 225 Superpuma



EC-225? what kind of improvement they bring then from the old ones?

Expensive? From what kind Point of View?

Cancel? No, they postpone it and waiting for better economic outlook


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> EC-225? what kind of improvement they bring then from the old ones?
> 
> Expensive? From what kind Point of View?
> 
> Cancel? No, they postpone it and waiting for better economic outlook



There are two types that might be bought EC 225 Mark II and EC 725 Cougar.

My interest is to grow our own industry, better look at long term since we are not at war currently, 


PS:
I suspect you are part of the sales team to sell that expensive helicopter ...............


----------



## MarveL

Talkin about dopper...., perembesan Catar 95.....Boooommmmm land mine blow up...... @Klana_Samudra


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

yugocrosrb95 said:


> You guys still using old-school pistols?
> 
> No polymer at all?
> 
> Why not buy HS 2000, same quality and performance for less cash and even license it for production...



Steel last longer in the tropical climate.


----------



## Nike




----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> KRI Multatuli, credit to Alfin2112 @kaskus.co.id
> 
> View attachment 283548


The enigma ..


----------



## Old soldier never die

Indonesia Approves Purchase of KH-31, AIM-120 Missiles

30 Desember 2015

Indonesia has approved USD38 million in funds to acquire air-launched missiles. Approval includes a possible inaugural purchase of AIM-120 missiles from the United States (photo : Kaskus Militer)

An Indonesian parliamentary committee that oversees the country's defence procurement budget has approved a request by the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara, or TNI-AU) to acquire air-launched missiles worth USD38 million.

A TNI-AU source told IHS Jane's on 30 December that the systems approved for acquisition are namely the Kh-31A and Kh-31P short-range air-to-surface missiles (USD24 million), the Kh-59ME powered stand-off weapon (USD18 million), and the AIM-120 advanced medium range air-to-air missile (AMRAAM) (USD6 million).

(Jane's)
...............................................................................................................................................................
Pensil falcon ama sukro dah mulai datang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

inaugural, so we bought the AMRAAM in batches 

the reason why we are not bought them before is because Block 15 OCU is doesn't have suit system to launch them like the Egypt ones. Hope SLEP program for the OCU's is to made them AMRAAM capable too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Live firing test of Indonesian Army CAESAR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Old soldier never die said:


> Indonesia Approves Purchase of KH-31, AIM-120 Missiles
> 
> 30 Desember 2015
> 
> Indonesia has approved USD38 million in funds to acquire air-launched missiles. Approval includes a possible inaugural purchase of AIM-120 missiles from the United States (photo : Kaskus Militer)
> 
> An Indonesian parliamentary committee that oversees the country's defence procurement budget has approved a request by the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara, or TNI-AU) to acquire air-launched missiles worth USD38 million.
> 
> A TNI-AU source told IHS Jane's on 30 December that the systems approved for acquisition are namely the Kh-31A and Kh-31P short-range air-to-surface missiles (USD24 million), the Kh-59ME powered stand-off weapon (USD18 million), and the AIM-120 advanced medium range air-to-air missile (AMRAAM) (USD6 million).
> 
> (Jane's)
> ...............................................................................................................................................................
> Pensil falcon ama sukro dah mulai datang



Sidewinder versi terbaru (Aim-9x Block II) perasaan dah dipesan ya?

KSAU: Penambahan Kelengkapan Alutsista Jadi Prioritas TNI AU Tahun 2016 - Tribunnews.com Mobile


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Which one beauty? 
@in pic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Which one beauty?
> @in pic
> View attachment 283685
> View attachment 283686

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Marines Heavy Duty Trucks







Runway Sweeper, a mostly important items in any Air Force Base. credit to Jeff P.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Throwback...

The Government of Indonesia has requested a possible sale of 30 AIM-9X-2 Sidewinder Block II All-Up-Round Missiles, 20 AIM-9X-2 Captive Air Training Missiles (CATM), 2 CATM-9X-2 Block II Tactical Missile Guidance Units, 4 CATM-9X-2 Block II Guidance Units, and 2 Dummy Air Training Missiles, containers, test sets and support equipment, spare and repair parts, publications and technical documents, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical assistance, and other related elements of logistics and program support. The estimated cost is $47 million.

Indonesia – AIM-9X-2 Sidewinder Missiles | The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency

Blaaarrrrr, Tepat sasaran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Sidewinder versi terbaru (Aim-9x Block II) perasaan dah dipesan ya?
> 
> KSAU: Penambahan Kelengkapan Alutsista Jadi Prioritas TNI AU Tahun 2016 - Tribunnews.com Mobile


AIM9X malah sudah dapat approval US Congress dan kontrak pemesanannya sudah sign. Kalo gak salah masih dalam produksi bareng2 pesanan beberapa negara lain.



anas_nurhafidz said:


> Which one beauty?
> @in pic
> View attachment 283685
> View attachment 283686


Alex Sidharta photographer, i like his previous series about Kopassus.


----------



## MarveL

*Most-wanted Aceh insurgent ‘agreed to surrender after Jokowi vowed amnesty’*
Banda Aceh | National | Tue, December 29 2015, 1:39 PM





_Most-wanted: State Intelligence Agency (BIN) chief Sutiyoso (second right) poses next to Acehnese insurgent Din Minimi (holding gun) after the latter turned himself and his group in on Tuesday. (Photo courtesy of AJNN) National News_

Aceh's most-wanted criminal and former Free Aceh Movement (GAM) combatant Din Minimi finally surrendered on Tuesday after three years as a fugitive, committing crimes as a form of protest against the GAM-lead Aceh provincial government.

Din and his 30 followers turned themselves in, witnessed by State Intelligence Agency (BIN) chief Sutiyoso, also handing over 15 rifles.

"I am willing to turn myself in because what I proclaim and what I demand are positive things," Din toldthejakartapost.com in a telephone interview on Tuesday.

He said that he had been willing to come out from his hideaway following guarantees from President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo himself that his demands would be considered by the government. He had a telephone conversation with Jokowi three days ago.

""After receiving guarantees from the President, I was willing to surrender to the government."

"I demand that the government implement a thorough reintegration, and take care of the orphans and widows of former [GAM] combatants as stipulated in the Helsinski peace agreement,” he said, referring to the treaty that ended the conflict between GAM and the Indonesian government.

*The government also granted Din's group an amnesty on all charges, another factor in his decision to surrender.*

"My conduct will not be considered as a crime and we will receive an amnesty from the government," he said.

The process of his submission had been going on for two weeks, starting with Din contacting with Juha Christensen, a former member of the Aceh Monitoring Mission, which was actively involved in the peace agreement in Helsinski in 2005.

After intensive communication, Din and Christensen agreed that Din's case would be presented directly to Jokowi.

Following the latter’s approval, Sutiyoso then departed to Aceh to meet Din and oversee his surrender.

Meanwhile, Christensen said he was grateful for Din and his group’s peaceable surrender, which, he said, demonstrated that violent conflicts could be solved through peaceful means.

Christensen claimed he had initiated Din's surrender after growing concerned the conflict could escalate.

"I contacted Din a while ago and tried to approach him to settle the problem through dialogue and he agreed to turn himself in," Christensen said, adding that he had received help from Vice President Jusuf Kalla to facilitate the dialogue.

Kalla played a pivotal role in the peace agreement between government and GAM.

For Christensen, Din's demands of the Aceh provincial administration were positive but unfortunately never listened to.

"Din Minimi is not a separatist, nor a robber. He wants justice from the government for the orphans, widows and former combatants ignored by the government," he said.

Still, he believed that Din's armed fight was wrong despite the message of equality for all Acehnese after the peace agreement.





_New leaf: Aceh's most-wanted fugitive, Din Minimi (left) hands a rifle to State Intelligence Agency (BIN) chief Sutiyoso after surrendering to the government on Tuesday. Din said he was willing to turn himself in after three years hiding in the jungles of Aceh following President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo's promise of an amnesty for Din and his group. (Photo courtesy of AJNN)_

Around 110 members of Din's group will be granted amnesty by the government, according to Christensen, adding that the figure could grow to 180 as there are others involved, such as Din's family members and followers under police detention.

"During the conflict, [the Indonesian government] gave amnesty to more than 10,000 GAM members, so there is no reason not to give amnesty to several hundred people," he said.

According to a report from the Institute for Policy Analysis of Conflict (IPAC) titled "Din Minimi: The Strange Story of an Armed Group in Aceh, Indonesia", Din became an outlaw after joining GAM in the final years of its insurgency.

Din, born Nurdin bin Ismail Amat, was born in Keude Buloh village in Julok, East Aceh, 37 years ago.

He is the first of four brothers and his father, known as Abu Minimi after the machine gun (mini-mitrailleuse) he carried in the conflict, was a prominent GAM fighter who was killed sometime before president Soeharto fell in 1998.

Din and all of his brothers joined the struggle as soon as they were able to.

*The IPAC report criticized the portrayal of Din as a Robin Hood figure who abducted corruptors and drug dealers and used the ransom money to assist orphans and widows neglected by the GAM leaders now in power.

According to IPAC director Sidney Jones, Din was in fact no better than an armed criminal.*

Din shot to fame in 2014 as he opened access to journalists, delivering a consistent message that the GAM-led Aceh government had failed to fulfill its promises to former combatants.

"It has not given them homes or land, and has not lived up to its commitment to implement the 2005 agreement in full," Din said at the time.

*Din’s long list of crimes started in mid-2013; most were extortions, kidnapping for ransom and attacks. His most serious crime was the murder of two military intelligence officers in March this year.* (rin)(+)

- See more at: http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2....lmlhgrsy.dpuf


----------



## Nike

old truck?

done... #indonesianarmy #army #instamood #war #photography #nikon #photoofthday ... | Iconosquare

Yonif 300 Raider from Kodam Siliwangi









Christmas Postcard from Poso





Personil Satbrimob Polda Kalimantan Tengah dengan senapan M16A1. M16 masuk kedalam Indonesia sekitar tahun 1970an ketika kerjasama militer dan politik antara Indonesia dengan Amerika Serikat sedang mesra-mesranya mengingat waktu itu Orde Baru menjadikan Komunisme sebagai momok bagi bangsa dan AS juga sedang memperluas pengaruhnya dalam membendung Komunisme. Pada waktu itu terjadi penggantian besar-besaran senjata personal terutama di angkatan darat. Ada 100 batalyon yang mendapatkan senjata M16 sebagai pengganti senjata buatan Sovyet seprti AK-47. - See more at: Personil Satbrimob Polda Kalimantan Tengah dengan senapan M16A1.M16 masuk kedal... | Iconosquare






One of Police HQ Special Operator in Poso, during manhunt for alleged terrorist rings led by Santoso






Indonesian Army Band Orchestra, Cello girl name is Riak Dewi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Paradigma baru BIN di tangan Bang Yos? BIN harus hati-hati, jangan sampai upaya dialogis justru akan dimanfaatkan oleh kelompok radikal, separatis dan teroris.


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesia approves purchase of KH-31, AIM-120 missiles*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
29 December 2015
*Key Points*
*



*

Indonesia has approved USD38 million in funds to acquire air-launched missiles
Approval includes a possible inaugural purchase of AIM-120 missiles from the United States
An Indonesian parliamentary committee that oversees the country's defence procurement budget has approved a request by the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara, or TNI-AU) to acquire air-launched missiles worth USD38 million.

A TNI-AU source told _IHS Jane's_ on 30 December that the systems approved for acquisition are namely the Kh-31A and Kh-31P short-range air-to-surface missiles (USD24 million), the Kh-59ME powered stand-off weapon (USD18 million), and the AIM-120 advanced medium range air-to-air missile (AMRAAM) (USD6 million).




To read the full article, Client Login
(105 of 348 words)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Gubernur Maluku Said Assagaff (kiri) menyalami prajurit TNI saat meninjau pos pengamanan TNI/Polri dalam rangka pengamanan malam pergantian tahun di Ambon, Maluku, Rabu (30/12). Malam pergantian tahun di Kota Ambon dijadwalkan akan berlangsung di sejumlah lokasi. ANTARA FOTO/Izaac Mulyawan/kye/15.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1023656504323460

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Coverage area Su-27/30 TNI AU.


----------



## Nike

TRS 2215 radar spare parts from India?


----------



## Nike

*Jakarta police intensifies security at embassies on NYE*
Kamis, 31 Desember 2015 17:44 WIB | 345 Views




Photo document of police guard on the candle operations to maintain security ahead during New Year's Eve. (ANTARA/R. Rekotomo)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Jakarta Police have increased security at foreign embassies as part of the efforts to anticipate acts of terror during the New Years Eve (NYE) celebrations.

"We have stepped up security at the embassies," Jakarta Police spokesperson Senior Commissioner Mohammad Iqbal stated here on Thursday.

Iqbal remarked that the police had increased the number of personnel to intensify security measures at offices bearing the symbols of foreign countries.

He urged the hotel manager to boost vigilance to guard against terror threats.

"Members of the anti-terror squad have mapped out and anticipated acts of terror ahead of the New Years Eve celebrations," he revealed.

Iqbal pointed out that the Jakarta Police had maximized the function of its police officers assigned to villages as advisors on security and public order (Babinkamtibmas) for the early detection of security and public order threats.

The National Police will deploy 80,197 personnel across the country to maintain security in the run-up to the advent of New Year 2016, National Police Chief General Badrodin Haiti had earlier stated.

He said the police personnel will be deployed under a security operation codenamed "Operasi Lilin 2015" (Operation Candle 2015) to be carried out from December 25, 2015, to January 2, 2016.

As part of the operation, the National Police will be assisted by 20,681 military officers and 49,670 personnel from other agencies, such as the Public Order Security Forces (Satpoli PP), the transportation services, and fire brigade, the police chief noted during a roll call on the pacification of Christmas and New Year 2019 on Wednesday.

"The personnel will be stationed at 1,557 security posts and 638 service posts throughout Indonesia," remarked Badrodin.

He said a total of 998 CCTV units were in place to monitor the security conditions in areas prone to breaches in law and order during Christmas and New Year celebrations.

The roll call was in accordance with the theme "Through Roll Call of Operasi Lilin 2015, We Increased the Synergy between Police and the Relevant Agencies in the Framework of Providing Security and Convenience During Christmas and New Year 2016."

The roll call was also aimed at reviewing the preparations for the launch of the "Operasi Lilin 2015" agenda.

"This roll call is being held to check the preparations and readiness of personnel to be deployed on the field. I hope the pacification to be carried out as part of the Operasi Lilin 2015 would offer a sense of total security to the people, so that they can perform religious rituals in a peaceful manner," the National Police chief noted.

Badrodin called on his rank and file to accord priority to preventive measures, which will be supported by intelligence operations, early detection, and firm and professional enforcement of the law.
(Uu.A063/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

Jakarta police intensifies security at embassies on NYE - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

Brimob Polda Bali melintas sesaat sebelum apel kesiagaan pasukan pengamanan pergantian tahun 2015 di Central Parkir Kuta, Kabupaten Badung, Bali, Kamis (31/12). Sebanyak 800 personel Polisi dan TNI disiagakan untuk pengamanan perayaan pergantian tahun 2015 ke 2016 serta didukung pengamanan adat (Pecalang) terutama pengamanan obyek wisata yang akan ramai pengunjung. ANTARA FOTO/Wira Suryantala/nym/pd/15.







Pecalang (pengamanan adat Bali) berbaris saat sebelum apel kesiagaan pasukan pengamanan pergantian tahun 2015 di Central Parkir Kuta, Kabupaten Badung, Bali, Kamis (31/12). Sebanyak 800 personel Polisi dan TNI disiagakan untuk pengamanan perayaan pergantian tahun 2015 ke 2016 serta didukung pengamanan adat (Pecalang) terutama pengamanan obyek wisata yang akan ramai pengunjung. ANTARA FOTO/Wira Suryantala/nym/pd/15.


----------



## Nike

tonight people do a lot of things ... hang out with friend & family, watching movie at cinema, have a good dinner with friends, go to night club and party all night long till drop !!! but in other place out there, some guys still working in midle of unhappiest place on earth ... carry their loadout gear and heavy ruck sack !!! turn on the NVG, using camo, night and extreme weather for their cover, walk deep to the enemy location and always ready to fight. this is our choice to do what we love to do ... we do bad things to bad people !!!! stay safe out there for you all guys ... get back alive cos your families waiting at home. - See more at: tonight people do a lot of things ... hang out with friend & family, watching mo... | Iconosquare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Komandan Pasmar-1 Brigjen TNI (Mar) Lukman, S.T., M.Tr (Han) diwakili Wadan Pasmar-1 Kolonel Marinir Bambang Sutrisno M.Tr. (Han) memimpin upacara penyambutan Satgas Marinir Yonmek TNI XXIII-I Unifil dan FPC TNI Konga XXVI-G2 Unifil TA. 2014/2015 di lapangan apel Sutedi Senaputra Bhumi Marinir Karangpilang, Surabaya. Kamis (31/12/2015).

Pada upacara penyambutan Satgas Marinir Yonmek TNI XXIII-I Unifil dan FPC TNI Konga XXVI-G2 Unifil tersebut, juga dihadiri Dankolatmar Kolonel Marinir Imam Sopingi, para Asisten Danpasmar-1, para Dankolak/Satlak Pasmar-1 serta Perwira dijajaran Marwiltim.

Prajurit Marinir ini terdiri dari 91 personel dari Pasmar-1, 4 personel dari Kolatmar dan 1 personel dari Lanmar Surabaya adalah bagian dari pasukan penjaga perdamaian di Lebanon yang sudah bertugas kurang lebih dari satu tahun.

Dalam upacara penyambutan Satgas Marinir Yonmek TNI XXIII-I Unifil dan FPC TNI Konga XXVI-G2 Unifil TA. 2014/2015 yang berjumlah 96 personel ini dipimpin oleh Letkol Marinir Joni Sulistiawan yang dalam penugasan Satgas itu menjabat sebagai Komandan Military Staf G5 Training Officer Sektor Timur Lebanon.

Dalam amanat Danpasmar-1 yang dibacakan Wadan Pasmar-1 menyampaikan bahwa upacara penyambutan Satgas Garuda Unifil Lebanon ini merupakan manifestasi rasa bangga, syukur oleh seluruh jajaran Korps Marinir kepada seluruh prajurit yang tergabung dalam Satgas Marinir Yonmek TNI XXIII-I Unifil dan FPC TNI Konga XXVI-G2 Unifil TA. 2014/2015 yang telah mampu melaksanakan tugas dengan baik dan menunjukkan prestasi yang membanggakan.

96 PRAJURIT MARINIR PASUKAN PENJAGA PERDAMAIAN LEBANON TIBA DI SURABAYA > W E B S I T E - T N I A L > Operasi & Latihan

The commissioned of CASA NC212 at Tanjung Pinang Naval Air Base






ACARA TRADISI PENGUKUHAN ALIH BINA PESUD CASA NC-212 U-611 > W E B S I T E - T N I A L > Operasi & Latihan


----------



## Nike

KN Navigasi Adhara






KN Sarotama






Milik Kementrian Kelautan dan Perikanan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Milik Kementrian Kelautan dan Perikanan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Coverage area Su-27/30 TNI AU.


Kayaknya ini coverage kalau pesawatnya take-off dari IWJ, Halim dan Pekanbaru AFB yak, kl dari Makassar bisa lebih jauh ke dalam wilayah Australia.


----------



## T-123456

Selamat Tahun Baru brothers and sisters.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Happy New Year from Densus 88 in Poso

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

T-123456 said:


> Selamat Tahun Baru brothers and sisters.


Mutlu Yıllar 2016 our Turkish Brothers and Sister...



______________________________________

PT Regio Aviasi Indonesia

New aircraft manufacturer company in Indonesia.. (website established in 1 Jan 2016  really new comers in aviation industry)

RAI - REGIO AVIASI INDUSTRI


Project aircraft: R-80 (80 passenger turboprop aircraft)







RAI - REGIO AVIASI INDUSTRI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CountStrike said:


> New aircraft manufacturer company in Indonesia.. (website established in 1 Jan 2016. really new comers in aviation company)



So they are serious huh... looking forward for the progress...

Surabaya, pengamanan tahun baru

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

pr1v4t33r said:


> So they are serious huh... looking forward for the progress...



I don't know why the new established company which inexperience in aircraft sector take too big a risk to design aircraft ingenuously. But, I think they are very serious in this project. They already signed cooperation with Dassault France in 2014..
PT REGIO AVIASI INDUSTRI PT RAI and DASSAULT SYSTEMES Signed an MOU in Jakarta INDONESIA - Business France - Indonesia

and cooperate with Indonesia Aerospace..
RAI, PT DI and West Java govt team up to develop R80 planes | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> So they are serious huh... looking forward for the progress...
> 
> Surabaya, pengamanan tahun baru


Pelurunya gak dipasang


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Police Force stand guard in Kuta Beach Bali at New Year Eve





Brimob Sumatera Selatan stand Guard in Palembang


----------



## Indos

CountStrike said:


> I don't know why the new established company which inexperience in aircraft sector take too big a risk to design aircraft ingenuously. But, I think they are very serious in this project. They already signed cooperation with Dassault France in 2014..
> PT REGIO AVIASI INDUSTRI PT RAI and DASSAULT SYSTEMES Signed an MOU in Jakarta INDONESIA - Business France - Indonesia
> 
> and cooperate with Indonesia Aerospace..
> RAI, PT DI and West Java govt team up to develop R80 planes | The Jakarta Post



The people inside are very experienced ones, Ilham is N 2130 Project directors and around 50 designers are former PT Dirgantara and Boeing designers. They come back home due to nationalistic agenda, if not like that of course better stay at Boeing.

It is a good TOT for PT Dirgantara young designers if PT Dirgantara approve recent proposal from PT Ragio to collaborate. N 270 is just a lengthen of N 245, so all of them just use CN 235 as a basis. And R 80 is something different and will give more experience and confidence to our young engineers.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> The people inside are very experienced ones, Ilham is N 2130 Project directors and around 50 designers are former PT Dirgantara and Boeing designers. They come back home due to nationalistic agenda, if not better stay at Boeing.
> 
> It is a good TOT for PT Dirgantara young designers if PT Dirgantara approve recent proposal from PT Ragio to collaborate.



with all the fiasco about on how the Air Force reluctant to use PT DI facility for the helicopter project you still believe PT DI still have enough energy to do more project ? 

I






Sejumlah prajurit TNI AL dan santri dari berbagai daerah melakukan shalat hajat ketika dzikir akbar di Dermaga Ujung, Makoarmatim, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Kamis (31/12) malam. Kegiatan yang diikuti sekitar 5.500 orang tersebut bertujuan untuk meningkatkan keimanan dan ketakwaan prajurit dan umat Islam dalam rangka menyambut tahun 2016 masehi. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> with all the fiasco about on how the Air Force reluctant to use PT DI facility for the helicopter project you still believe PT DI still have enough energy to do more project ?



This is a rare opportunity to connect our Boeing designers experience and knowledge to PT Dirgantara young designers. The seniors are all busy with KFX/IFX program next year, and we can recruit more engineers from ITB fresh graduates or other Indonesian study in USA or others. Even my best friend has aircraft Master degree from Boston, so there are many clever Indonesians out there.

Happy New year sista.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> This is a rare opportunity to connect our Boeing designers experience and knowledge to PT Dirgantara young designers. The seniors are all busy with KFX/IFX program next year, and we can recruit more engineers from ITB fresh graduates.
> 
> Happy New year sista.........



how you can be so sure?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> how you can be so sure?



Before you said that we have so many brain drain, and now when some of them have agreed to come back, we dont give them a chance to transfer their knowledge into our youngsters ......?

N 219 is lead by our seniors engineers at PT Dirgantara, and R-80 senior designers are people that has huge experience abroad that come back due to Mr Habibie and Ilham personal approach. And Ilham Habibie himself is their boss at N 2130 project during 1990's.

Before PT Dirgantara has 16.000 people working there, and now just 4000, so adding more engineers should not become too problematic I guess.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Before you said that we have so many brain drain, and now when some of them have agreed to come back, we dont give them a chance to transfer their knowledge into our youngsters ......?
> 
> N 219 is lead by our seniors engineers at PT Dirgantara, and R-80 senior designers are people that has huge experience abroad that come back due to Mr Habibie and Ilham personal approach. And Ilham Habibie himself is their boss at N 2130 project during 1990's.
> 
> Before PT Dirgantara has 16.000 people working there, and now just 4000, so adding more engineers should not become too problematic I guess.



You missing the important point when i am mentioned the last case with Air Force. 


to adding more designer will not give you immediate result of the more fluent cash flow (in which badly needed by PT DI right now), instead i am agree about PT DI *need more engineer* to fulfill and building the capacity of their production line and established more of production line. PT DI is not in hurry to adding one or more products in their portfolio, what they need is adding their capacity to fulfill the order from their customer accordingly right on time.

And Habibie approach is more like, let do more research and building so many prototype but forgetting on how to build a proper Aircraft factory.


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> with all the fiasco about on how the Air Force reluctant to use PT DI facility for the helicopter project you still believe PT DI still have enough energy to do more project ?



That helicopter project that makes our Air Force get mad is the one ordered during economic crisis, and thats why PT Dirgantara get difficulty to get finance from banks and there is IMF command to cut any funding to PT Dirgantara during that moment in which at that time was still very dependent on government financial backing.



madokafc said:


> You missing the important point when i am mentioned the last case with Air Force.
> 
> 
> to adding more designer will not give you immediate result of the more fluent cash flow (in which badly needed by PT DI right now), instead i am agree about PT DI *need more engineer* to fulfill and building the capacity of their production line and established more of production line. PT DI is not in hurry to adding one or more products in their portfolio, what they need is adding their capacity to fulfill the order from their customer accordingly right on time.
> 
> And Habibie approach is more like, let do more research and building so many prototype but forgetting on how to build a proper Aircraft factory.



I heard that PT Dirgantara will finish the helicopter soon ( from the director himself ), they are still waiting PT Pindad to finish making the weapon for the ordered Helicopters.



madokafc said:


> You missing the important point when i am mentioned the last case with Air Force.
> 
> 
> to adding more designer will not give you immediate result of the more fluent cash flow (in which badly needed by PT DI right now),
> .



The proposal given by PT Ragio doesnt make PT Dirgantara need to finance the project. The proposal talk about the shares of PT Ragio that will be given to PT Dirgantara and in response PT Dirgantara will be the main production facility of R 80 and employ their designers to collaborate with PT Ragio designers.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> That helicopter project that makes our Air Force get mad is the one ordered during economic crisis, and thats why PT Dirgantara get difficulty to get finance from banks and there is IMF command to cut any funding to PT Dirgantara during that moment in which at that time was still very dependent on government financial backing.



You know why Government is actually taking the advise from IMF to cut the fund for IPTN? it is because the IPTN is only become the burden for APBN without actual and meaningful result toward economy. Actually if IPTN working as proper Aircraft manufacturer and giving actual benefit toward Indonesia budget, IMF would not give such recommendation. You know why IMF doesn't give a **** toward PT PINDAD, TELKOM, and other high research BUMN? it's because they are not budget black hole like IPTN. 


And not all of IPTN employee at the time is Indonesian though, Habibie recruiting so many foreigner to work in IPTN and you will be no surprised if some of them actually joint with Airbus, Pilatus company or Boeing after that.



Indos said:


> That helicopter project that makes our Air Force get mad is the one ordered during economic crisis, and thats why PT Dirgantara get difficulty to get finance from banks and there is IMF command to cut any funding to PT Dirgantara during that moment in which at that time was still very dependent on government financial backing.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that PT Dirgantara will finish the helicopter soon ( from the director himself ), they are still waiting PT Pindad to finish making the weapon for the ordered Helicopters.
> 
> 
> 
> *The proposal given by PT Ragio doesnt make PT Dirgantara need to finance the project. The proposal talk about the shares of PT Ragio that will be given to PT Dirgantara and in response PT Dirgantara will be the main production facility of R 80 and employ their designers to collaborate with PT Ragio designers.*



Where is the **** the fund for production facility come from? As i had mentioned above, PT DI is currently lack in capacity of their production line and right now they hand is in full for their grown home project like N-219.

If RAI will give the fund for such expansion it's good, but if RAI only want to utilize the already established PT DI production line, well just eat your horse.


----------



## orang biasa

Repost bilang aja nanti tak hapus



Flanker Parade by Rezza Habibie, on Flickr



Golden Eagle Touchdown by Rezza Habibie, on Flickr



Blue Yellow Golden Eagle by Rezza Habibie, on Flickr



F16 with BOMBS On Final by Rezza Habibie, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> You know why Government is actually taking the advise from IMF to cut the fund for IPTN? it is because the IPTN is only become the burden for APBN without actual and meaningful result toward economy. Actually if IPTN working as proper Aircraft manufacturer and giving actual benefit toward Indonesia budget, IMF would not give such recommendation. You know why IMF doesn't give a **** toward PT PINDAD, TELKOM, and other high research BUMN? it's because they are not budget black hole like IPTN.
> 
> 
> And not all of IPTN employee at the time is Indonesian though, Habibie recruiting so many foreigner to work in IPTN and you will be no surprised if some of them actually joint with Airbus, Pilatus company or Boeing after that.



IMF is an economist, they should understand that the project that has been invested hasnt yet been finished. It is so foolish to understand in which we have spent around 2 billion USD for both N 250 and N 2130 and even has made two prototype and just shut down the project for some economic reasons when the project was about to give their fruits...??

Nope, I believe IMF has "a bad motive," even Stigliz despise IMF decision on Indonesia.

N 250 and N 2130 has a chance to compete with Boeing, Airbus, and ATR in the world market, even we have set up an office at Seatle and ready for FAA license, and PT Pindad, PT PAL, others are not.......

We should not be so foolish as well to believe that All IMF economist just an honest people all of them, and not being spoiled by demand made by Multinationals corporations.


----------



## orang biasa

Golden Eagle Close Up by Rezza Habibie, on Flickr



Flanker Airborne with BOMBS by Rezza Habibie, on Flickr



Airbrake Deployed by Rezza Habibie, on Flickr



Flanker with BOMBS by Rezza Habibie, on Flickr



Flanker Flame Up by Rezza Habibie, on Flickr



Flanker Close Up by Rezza Habibie, on Flickr



AFTERBURNER Fighting Falcon by Rezza Habibie, on Flickr



Golden Eagle Close Up by Rezza Habibie, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## orang biasa

Flanker Minutes Before Touchdown by Rezza Habibie, on Flickr



Super Tucano by Rezza Habibie, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> IMF is an economist, they should understand that the project that has been invested hasnt yet been finished. It is so foolish to understand in which we have spent around 2 billion USD for both N 250 and N 2130 and even has made two prototype and just shut down the project for economic reasons...??
> 
> Nope, I believe IMF has "a bad motive," even Stigliz despise IMF decision on Indonesia.
> 
> N 250 and N 2130 has a chance to compete with Boeing, Airbus, and ATR in the world market, even we have set up an office at Seatle and ready for FAA license, and PT Pindad, PT PAL, others are not.......




Well it always good to blame foreigner for our own incapacity instead of looking on your own mistake

And right now, PT PAL and PINDAD had proved themselves as source of pride and benefit without major hurdles like PT DI has shown us lately.


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> And not all of IPTN employee at the time is Indonesian though, Habibie recruiting so many foreigner to work in IPTN and you will be no surprised if some of them actually joint with Airbus, Pilatus company or Boeing after that.



They are Technical Assistants, why dont you check other countries program...? Do they also use TA...?

Our current project which is N 219 and N 245 which dont use Technical Assistance at all is actually quite surprising for Asian context.


----------



## orang biasa

HUT Brimob ke-70 #photojournalism #pewartafotoindonesia #jurnalispfi #pfindonesia #pfikepri #documentary #kanua_shots #police #brigademobile #batam #1000kata by nu_nwa, on Flickr



Doosan BlackFox IMG_4584 by Irwin Day, on Flickr



KRI Surabaya 591 by Irwin Day, on Flickr



CN235-220 MPA P-860 by Irwin Day, on Flickr



KRI Hiu 634 by Irwin Day, on Flickr



F-16 IMG_6041 by Irwin Day, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## orang biasa

Kalau Repost anggap saja review tahun 2015 



TNI ANGKATAN UDARA-HERCULES by antok alee, on Flickr



HUT ke-70 Marinir TNI AL Dimeriahkan Marinir Junior by Zona Satu, on Flickr



HUT ke-70 Marinir TNI AL Dimeriahkan Marinir Junior by Zona Satu, on Flickr



HUT ke-70 Marinir TNI AL Dimeriahkan Marinir Junior by Zona Satu, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## orang biasa

HUT ke-70 Marinir TNI AL Dimeriahkan Marinir Junior by Zona Satu, on Flickr



HUT ke-70 Marinir TNI AL Dimeriahkan Marinir Junior by Zona Satu, on Flickr



HUT ke-70 Marinir TNI AL Dimeriahkan Marinir Junior by Zona Satu, on Flickr



HUT ke-70 Marinir TNI AL Dimeriahkan Marinir Junior by Zona Satu, on Flickr



HUT ke-70 Marinir TNI AL Dimeriahkan Marinir Junior by Zona Satu, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## orang biasa

HUT ke-70 Marinir TNI AL Dimeriahkan Marinir Junior by Zona Satu, on Flickr


HUT ke-70 Marinir TNI AL Dimeriahkan Marinir Junior by Zona Satu, on Flickr



HUT ke-70 Marinir TNI AL Dimeriahkan Marinir Junior by Zona Satu, on Flickr



HUT ke-70 Marinir TNI AL Dimeriahkan Marinir Junior by Zona Satu, on Flickr



HUT ke-70 Marinir TNI AL Dimeriahkan Marinir Junior by Zona Satu, on Flickr



HUT ke-70 Marinir TNI AL Dimeriahkan Marinir Junior by Zona Satu, on Flickr



HUT ke-70 Marinir TNI AL Dimeriahkan Marinir Junior by Zona Satu, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CountStrike

Nice picture Bro Orang Biasa..


----------



## orang biasa

CountStrike said:


> Nice picture Bro Orang Biasa..


not mine, kredit picture ada di bawah setiap gambar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

According to the report by the Indonesia Police Watch (IPW) 18 police officer killed and 74 wounded in 2015. A 56% decrease of fatality from 2014 where 41 officer killed and 42 wounded.
While the Indonesian Armed Forces casualties is 10 killed and 12 wounded in 2015.

-------------------------------
2015, Jumlah Polisi Tewas Menembus Angka 18 Orang - Tribunnews.com


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Air Force Maintenance Depot successfully conduct heavy maintenance on one of their Hawk 209 light fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL




----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

*Indonesia has allocated funds to buy Kh-31, Kh-59 and AIM-120 missiles*
Jane’s reported that Indonesia has put aside $38 million to acquire air-launched missiles for the Air Force.




By Allocer [CC BY-SA 3.0 or GFDL], via Wikimedia Commons

$24 million will be used for buying the Kh-31A and Kh-31P, $18 million is spent on the Kh-59ME while the rest will be allocated for buying the AIM-120

Indonesia approves purchase of KH-31, AIM-120 missiles | IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

_Aplos provost sore hari i ni dari AL ke AU / Shift rotation this evening; thanks to Indonesian Navy, welcome Indonesian Air Force._






_Once upon atime at Halim AFB (IDAF VIP Air Crew) @JP_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Sorong Resmi Punya Batalyon Marinir Pertahanan Pangkalan - Tribun Timur

Marines established new batalion in Sorong West Papua.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

credit to original owner

Indonesian Invasion over Timor Leste, happened in 1975 with codename Seroja


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Detachment E CBRN (chemical,biological,radioactive and nuclear) 

Brigade Mobile Indonesian National Police.





Hawk From TNI AU vs F-5 RSAF 
@Bigfoot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Police 2nd Brigadier Libna Shabri, Crime Hunter unit #BUSER Polres Empat Lawang, South Sumatera.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Police Task Force after a raid in Poso, Central Sulawesi. Date unknown #D88AT
photo credit : ramarampok20

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sEoulman556

@madokafc , @Indos 

Does anybody know what name Jakarta will give to the first Indonesianized Chang Bogo submarine? Are there any Indonesian new articles that talked about this at all?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

sEoulman556 said:


> @madokafc , @Indos
> 
> Does anybody know what name Jakarta will give to the first Indonesianized Chang Bogo submarine? Are there any Indonesian new articles that talked about this at all?



they will be named after weapons being used in Mahabaratha and Ramayana Epic tales. The most likely name like Pasopati, Nagarangsang, and other will be used again. That's had been a convention in Indonesian Navy to named their submarines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Army using French made AT weapons, credit of pic due to original owner

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

sEoulman556 said:


> Does anybody know what name Jakarta will give to the first Indonesianized Chang Bogo submarine? Are there any Indonesian new articles that talked about this at all?





madokafc said:


> they will be named after weapons being used in Mahabaratha and Ramayana Epic tales. The most likely name like Pasopati, Nagarangsang, and other will be used again. That's had been a convention in Indonesian Navy to named their submarines.




In the past we operated 12 whiskey class submarines. All off them were retired long time ago. We then operate 2, 209 class submarines using the previous name we have (Tjakra & Nanggala) until today. So i expect we will use Nagabanda, Trisula and Nagarangsang for the new, 3 Changbogo subs.

1 RI TJAKRA (401)
2 RI NANGGALA (402)
3 RI NAGABANDA (403)
4 RI TRISULA (404) 404
5 RI NAGARANGSANG (405)
6 RI TJANDRASA (406) 406
7 RI ALUGORO (407) 407
8 RI TJUNDAMANI (408)
9 RI WIDJAJADANU (409)
10 RI PASOPATI (410) 410
11 RI HENDRADJALA (411)
12 RI BRAMASTRA (412)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Three widows of slain terrorists 
joined Santoso group*
thejakartapost.com, Jakarta | National | Sat, January 02 2016, 5:49 PM







The police have said that three widows of alleged terrorists who were killed during raids by security officers have joined the Santoso terrorist group that is hidden in the Poso Pesisir forest, in Poso regency, Central Sulawesi.

“The three are now wives of Santoso, Basri and Ali Kalora. The three [women] come from the West Nusa Tenggara town of Bima,” said Central Sulawesi Police chief Brig. Gen. Idham Azis in the Central Sulawesi capital of Palu as reported by _kompas.com_ on Saturday.

The three women are known only as Umi Fadel, Umi Mujahid and Umi Delima, but Idham did not reveal the name of the slain suspected terrorists who were the husbands of the three.

According to Idham, the women joined the Santoso group to take revenge for the deaths of their husbands. “Based on intelligence data, they refuse to come out from their hideout and now they accompany their [new] husbands,” he said, adding that the police had no information about how they entered the province and joined the group.

“Their hiding territory covers an area of 2,400 square meters. Therefore, it is difficult to monitor movement from and into the location,” he said, making assurances that they would not leave the mountainous Poso forest easily because police officers were closely watching it.

In an operation code-named Camar Maleo IV-200, the police-and military personnel have tried to jointly hunt the members of the Santoso group.

During the operation, they managed to kill or arrest a number of group members, although the security force also lost a number of its personnel. Unfortunately, the joint operation had so far failed to arrest Santoso, who recently threatened to kill a number of top leaders in this country.

“The Camar Maleo IV-2015 operation will end on Jan. 9, but the Central Sulawesi Police will continue to carry out regular operations,” he added. (bbn)

- See more at: Three widows of slain terrorists joined Santoso group | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> *Three widows of slain terrorists *
> *joined Santoso group*
> thejakartapost.com, Jakarta | National | Sat, January 02 2016, 5:49 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police have said that three widows of alleged terrorists who were killed during raids by security officers have joined the Santoso terrorist group that is hidden in the Poso Pesisir forest, in Poso regency, Central Sulawesi.
> 
> “The three are now wives of Santoso, Basri and Ali Kalora. The three [women] come from the West Nusa Tenggara town of Bima,” said Central Sulawesi Police chief Brig. Gen. Idham Azis in the Central Sulawesi capital of Palu as reported by _kompas.com_ on Saturday.
> 
> The three women are known only as Umi Fadel, Umi Mujahid and Umi Delima, but Idham did not reveal the name of the slain suspected terrorists who were the husbands of the three.
> 
> According to Idham, the women joined the Santoso group to take revenge for the deaths of their husbands. “Based on intelligence data, they refuse to come out from their hideout and now they accompany their [new] husbands,” he said, adding that the police had no information about how they entered the province and joined the group.
> 
> “Their hiding territory covers an area of 2,400 square meters. Therefore, it is difficult to monitor movement from and into the location,” he said, making assurances that they would not leave the mountainous Poso forest easily because police officers were closely watching it.
> 
> In an operation code-named Camar Maleo IV-200, the police-and military personnel have tried to jointly hunt the members of the Santoso group.
> 
> During the operation, they managed to kill or arrest a number of group members, although the security force also lost a number of its personnel. Unfortunately, the joint operation had so far failed to arrest Santoso, who recently threatened to kill a number of top leaders in this country.
> 
> “The Camar Maleo IV-2015 operation will end on Jan. 9, but the Central Sulawesi Police will continue to carry out regular operations,” he added. (bbn)
> 
> - See more at: Three widows of slain terrorists joined Santoso group | The Jakarta Post


Who are these people ? I mean terrorist group what they want ?


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Who are these people ? I mean terrorist group what they want ?



they want to create disturbance to create their own Khilafah

the roots can be tracing back in 1948 when Kartosuwiryo create the first wave of Islamist hardliner in Indonesia with the proclamation of Darul Islam Indonesia.....


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Hot Missile...
@Roland adrie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa

credit 

Jeff Prananda


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Raiders...
@ori photographer


----------



## sEoulman556

madokafc said:


> they will be named after weapons being used in Mahabaratha and Ramayana Epic tales. The most likely name like Pasopati, Nagarangsang, and other will be used again. That's had been a convention in Indonesian Navy to named their submarines.





pr1v4t33r said:


> In the past we operated 12 whiskey class submarines. All off them were retired long time ago. We then operate 2, 209 class submarines using the previous name we have (Tjakra & Nanggala) until today. So i expect we will use Nagabanda, Trisula and Nagarangsang for the new, 3 Changbogo subs.
> 
> 1 RI TJAKRA (401)
> 2 RI NANGGALA (402)
> 3 RI NAGABANDA (403)
> 4 RI TRISULA (404) 404
> 5 RI NAGARANGSANG (405)
> 6 RI TJANDRASA (406) 406
> 7 RI ALUGORO (407) 407
> 8 RI TJUNDAMANI (408)
> 9 RI WIDJAJADANU (409)
> 10 RI PASOPATI (410) 410
> 11 RI HENDRADJALA (411)
> 12 RI BRAMASTRA (412)



The naming plan looks good.  I can't wait to see the first sub in 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Wakil Gubernur Maluku Zeth Sahuburua (kiri) bersiap melarung karangan bunga saat upacara tabur bunga dalam rangka memperingati Hari Perjuangan Pahlawan Nasional Martha Christina Tijahahu ke-198 yang berlangsung di Dermaga Irian, Pangkalan Utama TNI Angkatan Laut (Lantamal) IX, Ambon, Maluku, Sabtu (2/1). Martha Christina Tijahahu merupakan pahlawan nasional yang berjuang mengusir penjajah dari bumi Maluku. ANTARAFOTO/izaac mulyawan


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarveL

duh ga kuat gue.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pantengin terus, siapa tau bisa muncul di mimpi... Jgn sampe ketauan sama yang dirumah tapinya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Army decide to purchase M134 Minigun from US







and some of them will be base specie for indigenous program of Gatling gun

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

PINDAD is ready to increase her production capacity with increasing funds from Government





PINDAD Badak Direct Fire Support Vehicle while conducting firing test

PMN Cair, Pindad Siap Produksi Kendaraan Tempur Lebih Banyak - Bisnis Liputan6.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

* Why Indonesia is Immune to ISIS *
Can lessons from countries like Indonesia be applied to volatile countries in the Middle East?






_While the number of foreign fighters traveling to Syria and Iraq to join ISIS and other violent extremist groups is estimated to have more than doubled between June 2014 and December 2015, relatively few are coming from Indonesia—at least for now. The question is: Why?_

_Why Indonesia is Immune to ISIS - Defense One_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Sniper's View
--------------------------
Indonesian Army SF, Kopassus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Army Special Forces (kopassus)
@ori photographer







madokafc said:


> Indonesian Army decide to purchase M134 Minigun from US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some of them will be base specie for indigenous program of Gatling gun


Nice

Air Cavalry
@roland adrie

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Video uji coba Anoa Amfibi, Jatiluhur, 3/12/2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KRI Fatahillah-361 Selesai Menjalani Mid-Life Upgrade

Pada tanggal 10 Juli 2013 lalu Ultra Command and Control System menanda-tangani kontrak untuk melakukan Mid-Life Upgrade (MLU) kapal KRI Fatahillah 361, korvet buatan tahun 1979 yang dibangun oleh galangan Wilton-Fijenoord, Schiedam, Belanda dan masih aktif berdinas dalam jajaran Armada TNI Angkatan Laut.

Ultra CCS adalah perusahaan anak dari Ultra Electronics yang berkantor pusat di Middlesex, Inggris. Dalam kontrak ini Ultra CCS bertindak sebagai main contractor yang bermitra dengan Nobiskrug perusahaan perkapalan yang berkantor pusat di Rendsburg, Germany, Nobiskrug merupakan perusahaan anak dari perusahaan kondang ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems (TKMS).

Pekerjaan upgrade kapal dilakukan di Indonesia, tempat yang dipilih adalah Surabaya, dan mitra lokal utama sebagai subkontraktor yang diajak kedua perusahaan ini adalah PT LEN dan PT Dok dan Perkapalan Surabaya (DPS), kedua perusahaan ini adalah Badan Usaha Milik Negara.

Lingkup pekerjaan dari kontrak senilai 50 juta USD ini adalah penggantian Combat Management System berikut semua sensornya, repowering dan general overhaul. Termasuk dalam kontrak adalah penggantian radar, sonar, C2, CMS, dan instalasi elektonik lainnya demikian juga lambung kapal, penggantian mesin, dan penggantian propeler. Dengan kata lain meskipun sistem senjata dan interior kapal tidak termasuk dalam kontrak, maka tampilan KRI Fatahillah ini akan seperti baru kembali.

Waktu pengerjaan sesuai kontrak adalah 28 bulan sejak kontrak berlaku efektif (setelah dilakukan pembayaran down payment) sehingga kapal ini berdasarkan informasi resmi dari website perusahaan akan diserahkan kepada TNI AL pada awal tahun 2016.

Pembicaraan untuk melakukan MLU bagi 2 korvet lainnya semestinya dilakukan pada tahun 2013 tersebut, namun ternyata kontrak lanjutan bagi kedua korvet juga belum dilakukan. Dalam kelas kapal yang sama TNI AL mempunyai KRI Malahayati-362 dan KRI Nala-363. Untuk KRI Nala modifikasi telah dilakukan sehingga korvet ini memiliki helikopter dek untuk membawa helikopter kelas ringan.

Radar surveillance pada korvet ini telah diganti baru dengan pemasangan radar Terma Scanter 4100. Radar buatan pabrikan Terma dari Denmark ini dipilih karena dapat berfungsi ganda, radar ini selain sebagai surface surveillance juga merupakan air surveillance. Radar 2D medium range ini berkemampuan menjejak sasaran hingga 96Nm (145km). Target kecil berupa helikopter, UAV atau bahkan peluncuran rudal pun dapat terlacak hingga ke horizon. Terma menyatakan bahwa meskipun dalam kondisi cuaca buruk radar tetap dapat menghasilkan gambar dengan resolusi tinggi.

Tidak banyak yang dipublikasikan ke media atas penggantian sistem sensor pada korvet ini, namun sitem manajemen pertempuran (CMS), sistem kendali tembakan, sonar dan decoy pada korvet ini terkonfirmasi untuk dilakukan penggantian. Sebagaimana diketahui, Ultra maupun Terma mempunyai sistem untuk memasok sistem sensor tersebut, sehingga dimungkinkan sistem tersebut berasal dari perusahan-perusahaan ini.

Fatahillah class adalah korvet dengan panjang 83 meter dengan bobot 1450 ton. Persenjataan kapal ini meskipun tergolong korvet cukup untuk dibilang gahar yaitu 1 meriam utama Bofors kaliber 120mm, 2 meriam sekunder Rheinmetall 20mm, 4 rudal anti kapal Exocet MM-38, 2 peluncur torpedo 3 tabung Honeywell Mk 46, dan 1 peluncur mortir anti kapal selam Bofors ASR375 laras ganda.

Saat ini upgrade kapal KRI Fatahillah-361 telah selesai. Tinggal menunggu tahapan testing dan komisioning maka kapal ini akan diserahkan kembali kepada TNI AL. Kita akan menunggu apakah kedua korvet lainnya yaitu KRI Malahayati-362 dan KRI Nala-363 akan segera mengikuti proses MLU ataukah masih harus menunggu waktu.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

*More countries purchase *
*weapons from PT Pindad *
*Nani Afrida, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Thu, October 08 2015, 5:02 PM


State-owned land system and weapons maker PT Pindad said on Wednesday that many countries had shown interest in its weapons and that it had inked contracts to provide weapons to some of them. 

“We are selling our products to places such as Singapore, Laos, Nigeria, the Philippines, Timor Leste and Thailand,” Pindad president director Silmy Karim told The Jakarta Post on Wednesday.

Pindad produces automatic rifles, pistols, grenade launchers, munitions and war vehicles. The Indonesian Military (TNI) and National Police dominate its market.

The company was also proud of its products as TNI personnel had won several international shooting tournaments using Pindad weapons. 

“We have high-quality weapons, that’s why our soldiers win international tournaments and have attracted interest from other countries,” Silmy said.

Silmy said the firm’s most recent contract was sealed in the United Arab Emirates (UAE) in September, when President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo visited Abu Dhabi.

According to the contract, Pindad will transfer technologies to UAE defense logistics and support company Continental Aviation Services (CAS), with the goal of enabling the local manufacturer and marketing Indonesian products. The products include the SS2 assault rifle and ammunitions.

“The plan to build the SS2 weapon plant in UAE will commence in 2017,” Silmy said.

CAS will also collaborate with Rheinmentall Defense Canada to transfer technologies to Pindad, allowing the company to manufacture remote weapon systems (RWS) using Pindad’s name. 

The domestic strategic industry was dormant for years after president Soeharto stepped down in 1998 amid the economic crisis. The country received fund assistance during that time from the International Monetary Fund (IMF), which had urged the government to stop supporting the defense industry. 

However, during the tenure of president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, the House of Representatives passed Law No. 16/2012 on the defense industry and a special committee was tasked with focusing on the issue. 

The idea was also in line with Yudhoyono’s plan to equip TNI with a new and sophisticated weaponry system to meet the Minimum Essential Force (MEF).

As Yudhoyono’s successor, Jokowi has promised to improve TNI’s weaponry system by reducing weapon exports and placing more focus on weapon products from Indonesia. 

“We will reduce imports of weapon systems by developing our defense industry,” Jokowi said, during the commemoration of the 70th anniversary of the TNI in West Java.

Silmy said that Pindad was still struggling to improve its products. The company had sent several of its best people to learn about weapons technology overseas.

“We need young people who understand weapons technology so that Pindad can produce more sophisticated weapons for Indonesia,” Silmy said

The 2012 law also supports Pindad in efforts to obtain technology from countries Indonesia had ordered products from. 

Although Pindad had the opportunity to grow, Silmy said that the company needed more support from the government, including a sufficient budget to boost the company’s capacity.
______________________________

To receive comprehensive and earlier access to The Jakarta Post print edition, please subscribe to our epaper through iOS' iTunes, Android's Google Play, Blackberry World or Microsoft's Windows Store. Subscription includes free daily editions of The Nation, The Star Malaysia, the Philippine Daily Inquirer and Asia News.



- See more at: More countries purchase weapons from PT Pindad | The Jakarta Post*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Air Force claims current 
regulations leave RI airspace 
unprotected*
Nani Afrida, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Mon, January 04 2016, 5:09 PM

The Indonesian Air Force has argued that the government should pass new regulations to protect the nation’s skies, claiming that foreign planes often entered Indonesian airspace without permission.

“Their is an idea that Indonesia’s airspace is open and not exclusive at all, as many non-scheduled foreign aircraft enter our airspace freely,” Air Force spokesperson Rear Marshal Dwi Badarmanto said in Jakarta recently.

He acknowledged that Law No. 1/2009 on aviation did stipulate punishment for those who enter Indonesia’s airspace without permission, however, he added that the regulation did not specify the type of criminal actions that would qualify as violations of the law.

“Any violation of our airspace is handled only as an entry-permit violation, not as a violation of a country’s sovereignty,” he said, adding that Indonesia should implement regulations on airspace security that protected the nation’s airspace and stipulated legal consequences for violators. 

Dwi also suggested that the Air Force be involved in investigations into airspace violations.

“The Air Force has a role to protect the nation’s airspace, intercept illegal airplanes, and it has enough knowledge about these matters [to carry out these duties],” Dwi said.

Dwi said that the Air Force had taken action to protect the nation’s airspace in the past, such as forcing planes flying in Indonesian airspace to land. However, he said that those actions seemed futile if their was no subsequent legal process. 

He said that the pilots of planes that were forced to land had only been asked to pay a Rp 60 million (US$4,336) fine, the same price as an airport landing fee. 

“The amount is too small and is not proportional with the effort we took. There should be legal punishment so violations will not happen again,” Dwi said.

According to him, a legal process for violators would not only have a deterrent effect but would also guarantee the sovereignty of Indonesian’s airspace.

Based on the 1944 Chicago convention and Law No. 1/2009 on aviation, Indonesia has sovereignty and the rights to exclusive use of its airspace, meaning that Indonesia has the right to use its airspace for defense and security activities in the national interest. This includes protecting Indonesia from air strikes and violations of its airspace. 

There has been many reports of the Air Force confronting foreign planes that did not have permission to fly in Indonesian skies. In most cases, the Air Force has requested that the pilots of foreign planes leave Indonesian airspace or land.

On Nov. 10, for instance, the Air Force intercepted a civilian plane being flown by a US navy reserve pilot, Col. James Patrick Murphy, and forced it to land at the Juwata airbase in Tarakan, North Kalimantan. 

On the same day, the Air Force in Makassar, South Sulawesi, detained a Malaysian airplane and its five crew members as the plane did not have clearance to enter Makassar.

The Malaysian airplane was planning to fly to Bali and then continue on to Australia.

In November 2014, two Sukhoi jet fighters forced down an United Arab Emirates Gulfstream IV Jet in Kupang, East Nusa Tenggara, after the jet entered Indonesia using fake flight clearance papers.

In March 2011, a commercial airplane owned by Pakistan International Airlines entered Indonesia without proper permission. The plane, which was transporting 49 military personnel, was forced to land in Makassar. - See more at: Air Force claims current regulations leave RI airspace unprotected | The Jakarta Post


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Panser badak, and the tracked vehicle behind it, SBS or AMX VTT?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Panser badak, and the tracked vehicle behind it, SBS or AMX VTT?







_Indonesia Military News & Discussion Thread | Page 380_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Airforce to deploy Battalion Phaskas in Natuna...

TNI AU Akan Bentuk Batalion Paskhas di Natuna - Nasional :: Okezone News Mobile

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Plenty of Bullets Seized, but No Arrests Yet in Papua Shooting

Jakarta.* Police say they have identified two suspected members of the group that attacked a police station in Papua’s Puncak district on Dec. 27, killing three officers and wounding one.

Gen. Badrodin Haiti, the National Police chief, named the suspects as Kalenak Murib and Iris Murib. It is not clear whether the individuals are related; Murib is a common clan name in Puncak district.

Badrodin told the Jakarta Globe on Saturday that a joint team of police and military personnel had raided the two men’s homes in Sinak subdistrict and seized a large stash of ammunition, some of it stolen from the Sinak police station that wasattacked last Sunday.

The haul included 150 rounds of ammunition for an AK-47 assault rifle; 239 rounds for a Pindad SS1, the standard Indonesian police and military issue assault rifle; and 82 rounds for an M14 rifle. Police also seized seven firearms, but Badrodin did not say what kind they were. It is believed the houses’ occupants had fled prior to the raids.

Puncak and the neighboring district of Puncak Jaya in the Papuan hinterland are hotbeds of the province’s long-running separatist insurgency, with police identifying six clan-based groups as being responsible for much of the armed attacks against security forces in the two districts.

In Puncak, they include the Murib Military, based in Sinak and Gomeh subdistricts, as well as a group led by Titus Murib in Kepala Air subdistrict and a third led by Peni Murib in Muara subdistrict.

A fourth group, the one alleged to be responsible for the attack on the Sinak police station, is led by Kalenak Murib and Alex Gagak Murib, and based out of Ilaga, the Puncak district seat, according to district chief Puncak Willem Wandik.

The group has also been blamed for a similar attack on a group police Mobile Brigade (Brimob) personnel in December 2014. The weapons seized by the perpetrators in that earlier incident are believed to have been used in the recent attack, authorities say.

Police allege that the groups are all affiliated to varying degrees with the Free Papua Organization, or OPM, which has for decades waged a low-level war for independence from Indonesian rule.

Plenty of Bullets Seized, but No Arrests Yet in Papua Shooting | Jakarta Globe


----------



## orang biasa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

HUT ke-53 KowalAnggota Korps Wanita Angkatan Laut (Kowal) bersiap mengikuti upacara peringatan HUT ke-53 Kowal di Markas Kolinlamil, Jakarta, Selasa (5/1). Upacara HUT ke-53 Kowal diselenggarakan dalam rangka mengenang kembali sejarah kelahiran Kowal pada 5 Januari 1963 serta menumbuhkan kembali semangat juang dan patriotisme untuk meningkatkan profesionalitas, kompetensi, dan etos kerja Kowal. (ANTARA FOTO/Wahyu Putro A)






Anggota Korps Wanita Angkatan Laut (Kowal) menari Gemmu Famire seusai mengikuti upacara peringatan HUT ke-53 Kowal di Markas Kolinlamil, Jakarta, Selasa (5/1). Upacara HUT ke-53 Kowal diselenggarakan dalam rangka mengenang kembali sejarah kelahiran Kowal pada 5 Januari 1963 serta menumbuhkan kembali semangat juang dan patriotisme untuk meningkatkan profesionalitas, kompetensi, dan etos kerja Kowal. (ANTARA FOTO/Wahyu Putro A)






Anggota Korps Wanita Angkatan Laut (Kowal) mengikuti upacara peringatan HUT ke-53 Kowal di Markas Kolinlamil, Jakarta, Selasa (5/1). Upacara HUT ke-53 Kowal diselenggarakan dalam rangka mengenang kembali sejarah kelahiran Kowal pada 5 Januari 1963 serta menumbuhkan kembali semangat juang dan patriotisme untuk meningkatkan profesionalitas, kompetensi, dan etos kerja Kowal. (ANTARA FOTO/Wahyu Putro A)






Anak buah kapal KRI Banda Aceh mengikuti upacara peringatan HUT ke-53 Korps Wanita Angkatan Laut (Kowal) di Markas Kolinlamil, Jakarta, Selasa (5/1). Upacara HUT ke-53 Kowal diselenggarakan dalam rangka mengenang kembali sejarah kelahiran Kowal pada 5 Januari 1963 serta menumbuhkan kembali semangat juang dan patriotisme untuk meningkatkan profesionalitas, kompetensi, dan etos kerja Kowal. (ANTARA FOTO/Wahyu Putro A)






KSAL Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi memeriksa pasukan ketika menjadi Inspektur Upacara Peringatan HUT ke-53 Kowal di Markas Kolinlamil, Jakarta, Selasa (5/1). Upacara HUT ke-53 Kowal diselenggarakan dalam rangka mengenang kembali sejarah kelahiran Kowal pada 5 Januari 1963 serta menumbuhkan kembali semangat juang dan patriotisme untuk meningkatkan profesionalitas, kompetensi, dan etos kerja Kowal. (ANTARA FOTO/Wahyu Putro A)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

kRI Sultan Taha Syaifudin, credit due to original owner

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Intisari interview bernard kent sondakh di majalah jalasena edisi November 2015

1. Kapal selam kilo termasuk kapal yg gagal termasuk sistem baterainya. Kalaupun ada yang pakai hanya india,Vietnam dan Polandia itu hanya beberapa yg operasional sisanya jd besi tua.

2. Pada waktu Pak syafrie bersama dengan pejabat mabes TNI AL meninjau KS Kilo, Russia tdk mau menunjukan. Padhl lazimnya calon pembeli harus melihat dulu barang yg akan dibeli.

3. Soal pemilihan CBG kenapa kita pilih. Pertama, pertimbangan kepentingan ekonomi negara. Kita harus melihat bagaimana neraca perdagangan negara tersebut dengan Indonesia? Bagi saya korsel sangat layak mengingat neraca perdagangan korsel dengan Indonesia sangat besar. Artinya uang kita yg dibelikan KS tidak ngendon disana tetapi akan kembali lagi untuk transaksi perdagangan dengan Indonesia. Sementara dengan rusia neraca perdagangan kita relatif kecil.

4.Beli kilo class kebijakan topdown?
Secara rinci bernard kent kurang yakin jika pemikiran beli KS kilo dr perwira TNI AL karena dasarnya kurang kuat antara lain :
a. Kilo class bisa menembak rudal. Pdhl menembak sasaran hrs pnya data. Adakah sonar di dunia yg bisa mencapai jarak 40 mil?
Maksimum mencapai 32.000-40.000 yards. Kalau punya peluru kendali dapat menembak sejauh 70 mil datanya dr mana? Tdk mungkin memasukan data ke rudal baringan jarak. Sonar bisa smp 70 mil yg disebut sonar pasif. Dia tahu ada disana ada kapal. Tapi pasif sonar ini tdk seperti jln tol, sifatnya random. Oleh krn itu info sasaran yg diberikan blm tentu bnr.

5. Jika dsr yg digunakan kilo class bisa membawa peluru kendali itu tdk kuat secara taktis. Dan KS 209 pun bisa dipasang dengan rudal dikehendaki tapi untuk apa? Tak ada keuntungan taktis jika dipasang rudal. Dan sistem pertahanan kapal permukaan lbh lemah terhadap torpedo dibandingkan dengan rudal.

6. Kilo jg tdk logis secara biaya karena dengan kebijakan baru membawa konsekuensi teknis lanjutan yakni high cost blm lagi perubahan kurikulum, bengkel serta perubahan mindset awak.

7. Pembangunan kekuatan jgn bersifat topdown, minta pendapat dari yg dilapangan. Sekali saja diobrak abrik dengan gaya topdown rusak TNI. Contoh : pengadaan 39 kapal ex jertim membuat pontang panting AL sistem pengelolaan yg sdh terencana tdk bisa tercapai karena hrs merawat 39 kapal bekas

8. Mewujudkan postur yg besar hrs memperhatikan dengan elemen pendukung seperti dermaga dan pangkalan. Tdk sekedar dermaga untuk sandar tetapi hrs mampu melakukan 4R (Refuelling, Resupply, Repair dan Recreation). Tntng hal ini muncul argumen pembenaran bahwa kilo class sdh menyiapkan dermaga di Palu. Perlu diketahui bshwa pngkalan KS itu nomor satu hrs ada listrik karena begitu KS merapat dia hrs matikan listrik dan ambil listrik dr darat. Charge baterai untuk generator, perbaikan dan menghemat diesel.

9. Kalau saja blue print tdk berubah mungkin sekarang ini kita sdh bisa buat KS dan korvet sendiri

_Defence MIlitary_



Paspamres's weapon camouflage

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Closing ceremony of Batalion Marines infantry exercise






Indonesian Marines Company Ready to be deployed into Ambalat area

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

more pics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Rest in Peace, Edhie Sunarso an Independent War Veteran, a teacher, an artist, a great sculptor this Republic ever had....

*
Edhi Sunarso, Sculptor of ‘Selamat Datang’ and ‘Dirgantara’ Landmarks, Dies at 83*
_[The story was updated at 05.40 p.m. to correct the details of Edhi's family]_

*Jakarta.* Edhi Sunarso, the sculptor behind many iconic Jakarta landmarks, died in Yogyakarta on Monday night from heart failure following a prostate operation, a family spokesman said in a message on Tuesday.

Edhi was 83.

Born Sunarso in Salatiga, Central Java, on July 2, 1932, he took part in the armed struggle for independence and later adopted the name Edhi, after a comrade-in-arms who died during battle.

During a mission in Bandung in 1942, Edhi was captured by the Dutch colonial forces and jailed in the Royal Netherlands East Indies Army (KNIL) prison in Kebonwaru, Bandung. It was here where Edhi first started sketching and sculpting.

After his release in 1949, Edhi pursued formal training at Indonesian College of Fine Arts (ASRI), now the Yogyakarta Institue of Arts (ISI), and later won a Unesco scholarship to study at Visva Bharati Robindrannat Tagore University in India.

His breakthrough came in 1956, when he won second prize for his stone sculpture titled "The Unknown Political Prisoner" at an international competition in Britain.

In 1958, then-President Sukarno commissioned Edhi and his team to build a monument to welcome athletes to Jakarta for the 1962 Asian Games. He completed the now-landmark Selamat Datang (Welcome) statue in 1959, earning him Sukarno's trust to build other monuments around the capital.

These included the Irian Jaya Liberation statue in Lapangan Banteng, Central Jakarta, in 1964, and the Dirgantara statue in Pancoran, South Jakarta, in 1970. Sukarno was reported to have his personal car to fund the Dirgantara statue, but died before its completion.

In his later years, Edhi taught sculpting at IKIP Yogyakarta and ISI, while working on government-commissioned dioramas as well as hundreds of sculptures for private collectors.

Edhi is to be buried at 1 p.m. today at the Girisapto Imogiri Artist Cemetery in Bantul, Yogyakarta, beside the grave of his wife. He is survived by two daughters, two sons and several grandchildren.
Edhi Sunarso, Sculptor of ‘Selamat Datang’ and ‘Dirgantara’ Landmarks, Dies at 83 | Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> View attachment 284754





Indos said:


> View attachment 285069
> 
> 
> I will erase after some time........





walah... kayak forum ga jelas sebelah... "link akan dihapus setelah 24 jam" ... IYKWIM..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

Propeller installation for SSV...
pemasangan propeler pd SSV-1 pesanan KemHan Filipina buatan PT PAL.












Different between Badak and Trantula...






WTF? is Vietnam bought from us?




Path — Erditya Jatra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CountStrike said:


> WTF? is Vietnam bought from us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Path — Erditya Jatra



Nice update. If they want to buy NC212, there is no other option, we are the only producer now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Nice update. If they want to buy NC212, there is no other option, we are the only producer now.


yup.. but we should replace NC212 with N 219 Military version soon..


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CountStrike said:


> yup.. but we should replace NC212 with N 219 Military version soon..



They have different role to fulfil. NC-212 have large tailgate exit ramp that N219 missing. The more option customer have, the better, as long as they buy from us.


----------



## CountStrike

btw, i had never heard that Vietnam buy NC212...

maybe this additional information

Military Aircraft Airbus DS | Press Center


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CountStrike said:


> btw, i had never heard that Vietnam buy NC212...
> maybe this additional information. Military Aircraft Airbus DS | Press Center



They did buy 3 NC-212 from spain. The last delivery was in 2013. If the picture you post is from PT.DI production hanggar, then that's new order. They must be really like this planes.

Kayaknya emang orderan baru. Punya Pilippine N110 & N111, punya Vietnam N112.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

Dongkrak Pesawat..  CN 235 Korea
Instagram


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Herky...
@ori photographer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Cherryvalerina - Timeline Photos | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*GREGET !!!*






_An Indonesian Navy Marine eats a Cobra snake during a survival exercise on May 05, 2015 in Surabaya, Indonesia. The survival drill aims at training the marines to survive in the forest during a war. _

An Indonesian Navy Marine eats a Cobra snake during a survival... Pictures | Getty Images

...

Snakes sure aren't a problem for "*RatMan*" 



+++



*TNI demands exclusive rights over attire*

The Indonesian Air Force has expressed concern over the decision of ministries, including the Transportation Ministry and the Law and Human Rights Ministry, to design military-like uniforms for their officials, a trend the force said could cause a backlash for the military.

“The uniforms, which look like ones worn by the military, will cause misconceptions and create the opportunity for certain people to abuse [the situation],” Air Force chief of staff Air Marshal Agus Supriyatna said in Jakarta on Tuesday.

He said that with more civilians wearing military-style uniforms, members of the military could be blamed for potential problems.

“If there is a problem, military personnel could be the target [of blame] or if military personnel did something wrong, others might get the consequences,” he said.

The Air Force has written to the two ministries requesting that they drop military-like symbols and decorations from their uniforms.

Transportation Minister Ignasius Jonan was particularly targeted by the Air Force for his decision to hold a photo opportunity on Sept. 17 last year to mark the national transportation day in full military-like regalia, accompanied by the ministry’s director general who was also dressed in a similar outfit.

Jonan was seen holding a baton and putting a military star badge on his shoulder.

“We have written letters to express our concern. It will depend on the government [to find a solution]. The institutions should have their own uniforms,” Agus said.

Other than the two ministries, the Air Force has also written to mass organizations and political parties, warning them against adopting military-like symbols and uniforms.

The TNI commander issued a decision in 2004 on how military fatigue should look.

The decision forbids family members and other civilians from donning similar uniforms.

Air Force spokesperson Air Comr. Dwi Badarmanto said that uniforms were part of military identity and personnel did not wear them just for show.

“For those who wear military uniform, it means he or she is a combatant and legally can be targeted during a war or conflict situation. Military uniform is also to distinguish combatants and civilians. That is why civilians should not wear military uniforms,” Dwi told The Jakarta Post on Tuesday.

Dwi said that the Indonesian Military (TNI), particularly the Air Force, had seen the trend of civilians wearing military uniforms reach alarming levels.

He said that if the trend continued, it could have adverse impacts on military personnel.

“It will demoralize them because there would be no pride in wearing a uniform anymore,” Dwi said.

Responding to the Air Force’s demands, the Transportation Ministry said it had its own traditions in designing uniforms.

“We have long used this uniform,” the ministry’s spokesperson JA Barata said on Tuesday.

Military uniforms and paraphernalia are easy to find at traditional markets nationwide.

Military police have previously conducted raids against civilians donning military fatigue.

The corps has also cracked down on privately owned vehicles featuring stickers that use logos and names of elite military commands.

Last year the TNI gained the most public trust and respect out of numerous institutions, even outdoing the Corruption Eradication Commission (KPK).

A study conducted by the Jakarta-based Centre for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS) between Oct. 14 to 21 found that the TNI received support from 90 percent of 1,183 respondents surveyed.

TNI demands exclusive rights over attire | The Jakarta Post

...

Ho oh.. Pak TNI, setuju.. memang sudah kebangetan tu yang cosplay hari2 ni..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

CountStrike said:


> Propeller installation for SSV...
> pemasangan propeler pd SSV-1 pesanan KemHan Filipina buatan PT PAL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different between Badak and Trantula...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? is Vietnam bought from us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Path — Erditya Jatra





pr1v4t33r said:


> They did buy 3 NC-212 from spain. The last delivery was in 2013. If the picture you post is from PT.DI production hanggar, then that's new order. They must be really like this planes.
> 
> Kayaknya emang orderan baru. Punya Pilippine N110 & N111, punya Vietnam N112.



Confirmed... Viet ordered 2 Unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

*PT PAL is also interested in engine service and spare parts and hopefully in engine development as well in the future, thats why PT PAL teams up with GE and PT Nusantara Turbin (PT Dirgantara subsidiary) to build new company in engine (turbine) sector. 

The company itself has already been operating (maybe) since the news as I remember has been around several years ago and the company name has been put in PT Dirgantara website.

PT GENERAL ELECTRIC NUSANTARA TURBINE SERVICES (GENTS)

Dirgantara Indonesia
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Kopassus snipers

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Very Busy...Order from TNI AU, Vietnam, Senegal, Philippine and thailand.
@noviarli





Fixed Wing final assembly line approaching end of 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

Since KFX/IFX project has been prolonged based on recent news, so new facility (on going) intended for KFX/IFX production in Bandung can be used for N 219 production if all the preliminary sales can be converted into real sales. At least around 10 new planes got fixed order already in December Last Year.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Since KFX/IFX project has been prolonged based on recent news, so new facility (on going) intended for KFX/IFX production in Bandung can be used for N 219 production if all the preliminary sales can be converted into real sales. At least around 10 new planes got fixed order already in December Last Year.



which facility? do you know how it is still in construction, and that's not how plane production is working. Your sugestion is so messed up and looking doesn't have solid plan for PT DI growth.


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> which facility? do you know how it is still in construction, and that's not how plane production is working. Your sugestion is so messed up and looking doesn't have solid plan for PT DI growth.



Yup, " still in construction "

Sorry for "on going" phrase I uses, since I forgot " in construction" phrase which is more precise, thanks for correction.

Idle facility can be used sis if KFX/IFX program is prolonged since the facility construction uses older plan.

I cannot get mad on you actually..........


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

#Just For the Record
from : Forum Sejarah & Militer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Denjaka (Jalamangkara Detachment) with SIG-516

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

_X18 Tank Boat under development by North Sea Boats, UAE is confirmed to order 100 unit to secure its offshore oil rigs, anti-piracy operations, and supporting amphibious operation. It's armed with 105mm Cockerill Gun-Artillery, 7.62 coaxial with optional RCWS above turret, an inflatable boat, and it's also capable carrying 20 marine personnel/special forces to land ashore behind enemy lines.






It also have range of 900 miles.

This watercraft can support clandestine, amphibious operations, patrolling tight, shallow rivers and swamps. 


old news but still informative.
-
*TANK TURRET TURNS LIGHT BOAT INTO DEADLY FIGHTER*
*By Kelsey D. Atherton Posted May 2, 2015*





_
North Sea Boats’ new X-18 Tank Boat feels like it should be a G.I. Joe toy. The 60-foot long catamaran can travel up rivers, carry a small inflatable boat on its back, and *deliver either 20 Marines or Navy SEALs to shore*. It also has a tank cannon in a turret on top of the main cabin, and if that isn’t enough,* it’s possible to put an automated heavy machine gun turret on top of the tank turret.*

Designed for a crew of four, the Tank Boat punches well above its weight. *The smaller turret can be outfitted with guns ranging from 7.62 machine guns to 30-mm light cannons*, and the bigger guns punch through armored targets up to 3 miles away. *The 105-mm cannon can also angle up to 42 degrees, letting it lob explosives over 6 miles.* Landing on beaches is never easy, but a landing craft with deadly firepower makes it a lot easier.

Right now, the 18 appears to be just a concept, with small mock-upsappearing at defense trade shows. When asked for more information about the boat, Indonesian defense firm PT Lundin, which owns North Sea Boats, sent along a brochure, so it appears they are at least marketing the idea.

The X18 would hardly be the first tank boat. Starting in the 1930s and going into World War II, Soviet Russia experimented with heavier armed river boats, using already-made tank turrets as the turrets for their riverine vessels. Not just experiments, these ships saw battle, participating in fights on the Black Sea and the Baltic sea. During WWII, the U.S. Navy tried putting tank turrets on landing craft, but found the guns were too heavy and the boat engines too weak. With modern construction techniques, and 70 years of development since, it's unlikely the X18 will have these problems.

_
-Tank Turret Turns Light Boat Into Deadly Fighter | Popular Science_

----


----------



## Bennedict

*Indonesia opts out of Saudi-led military coalition*
*



*
_Indonesian President Joko ‘Jokowi’ Widodo receiving the King Abdul Aziz Medal from the King (right) when he visited Saudi Arabia on Sept 12._

Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo refrained from openly rejecting the idea of joining the Saudi Arabia-led military coalition of 34 countries to fight terrorism, but his chief security czar announced the government’s decision to distance itself from the anti-terrorist coalition.

Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan said Indonesia had no intention of joining the military alliance, *as the government was prioritising the use of soft power in its war on terror.*

“The stance of Indonesia’s government is that we want to handle the IS with a soft approach, including by *promoting Islam as gracious and full of compassion, not a brutal religion like what the IS is portraying*,” the retired four-star general said after accompanying the president in his meeting with Indonesian Military (TNI) generals on Dec 16.

The president said that the government did not want to follow other countries that used military force to combat radicalism and preferred *using a soft approach as it was more effective.*

“There are actually other things that we can do. Whether it is a religious approach or cultural approach, we need to do it consistently, firmly and continuously so that we can face any threat,” Jokowi said in his speech during a limited cabinet meeting at the Presidential Office on Wednesday.

Earlier on Wednesday, the president also told the military at TNI headquarters in Cilangkap, East Java, not to rule out deradicalisation measures while implementing a hard approach, saying that seeking breakthroughs in introducing better soft-approach measures was also needed.

Meanwhile, National Police chief Gen Badrodin Haiti said that he had proposed a number of deradicalisation steps in the cabinet meeting. “That includes [deradicalisation measures] for former terror convicts and their supporters. We must also protect our people by imposing programmes to counter radicalism [using soft-approach measures],” Badrodin said.

“It is important to prevent people who have yet to be influenced by radicalism by raising their awareness about radical ideologies,” Badrodin added.

The new Islamic alliance, led by Saudi Arabia, was expected to share information and train, equip and provide forces if necessary for the fight against the militant Islamic State (IS) group militants, Reuters reported recently.

The news agency also reported that a statement by Saudi state news agency SPA said the new coalition would have a joint operations centre based in Riyadh to “coordinate and support military operations”. The countries listed as joining the new coalition are Egypt, Qatar, the United Arab Emirates, Turkey, Malaysia, Pakistan and several African nations.

*Foreign Ministry spokesman Armanatha Nasir said that Saudi Arabia’s foreign minister had approached Jakarta twice in the past few days to ask it to join a “centre to coordinate against extremism and terrorism”.*

However, “what Saudi Arabia has announced is a military alliance, [...] It is thus important for Indonesia to first receive details before deciding to support it,” he said.

Western nations welcomed Saudi Arabia’s new Islamic coalition against terrorism, but confusion over its role, even among its own members, may undermine its ambitions of tackling militancy and deflecting international criticism of Riyadh._—The Jakarta Post_

_Published in Dawn, December 30th, 2015

Indonesia opts out of Saudi-led military coalition - Newspaper - DAWN.COM_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

C4iSR: Maritime
*DCNS offers SUBTICS combat system for Indonesian submarine overhaul*






_The Indonesian Navy's lead 209/1300 Cakra-class submarine, KRI Cakra, is being offered with the SUBTICS CMS by DCNS. Source: DSME
_
*Key Points*

DCNS is offering a combat system used onboard the French Navy's nuclear submarines to Indonesia
System is offered as part of DCNS's proposal to repair and overhaul Indonesia's lead Cakra-class vessel
French shipbuilder DCNS is offering a submarine combat management system (CMS) developed by its wholly owned subsidiary Underwater Defense Systems (UDS) for the Indonesian Navy's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL's) lead Cakra (Type 209/1300)-class diesel-electric submarine.

Sources close to the TNI-AL told _IHS Jane's_ that the CMS, known as Submarine Tactical Integrated Combat System (SUBTICS), is being offered as part of DCNS's proposal to carry out maintenance, repair, and overhaul (MRO) work on KRI _Cakra_(401). The TNI-AL is looking to extend the life of the 59.5 m German-built vessel to 2024 with the MRO.

_Cakra_ and sister ship KRI _Nanggala_ (402) were built by Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft (HDW) and laid down in the late 1970s.

According to _IHS Jane's C4ISR & Mission Systems: Maritime_ , SUBTICS was designed to be integrated with a Thales sonar suite and Whitehead Alenia Sistemi Subacquei's (WASS') torpedoes and fire control system. However, the CMS features an open architecture and interface design that allows options from other manufacturers as well.

On top of handling communications via ultra-high-frequency (UHF), very high-frequency (VHF), and satellite networks, SUBTICS can interface with tactical datalinks. The system also features a database structure that allows for data recording, replay, and analysis both onboard and ashore. The database can also store customer's intelligence data on vessels and assist with automatic target classification and identification.

A standard SUBTICS installation in a submarine control room typically features up to six Colibri Mk II commercial, off-the-shelf (COTS) ruggedised PC workstations. Up to two workstations are used for command and communications, two for fire control, while a further two are utilised for sonar and target motion analysis.

DCNS offers SUBTICS combat system for Indonesian submarine overhaul | IHS Jane's 360




*Indonesian Air Force claims current regulations leave airspace unprotected*

*



*
_The Indonesian Air Force has argued that the government should pass new regulations to protect the nation's skies, claiming that foreign planes often entered Indonesian airspace without permission._


"Their is an idea that Indonesia's airspace is open and not exclusive at all, as many non-scheduled foreign aircraft enter our airspace freely," Air Force spokesperson Rear Marshal Dwi Badarmanto said in Jakarta recently.

He acknowledged that Law No. 1/2009 on aviation did stipulate punishment for those who enter Indonesia's airspace without permission, however, he added that the regulation did not specify the type of criminal actions that would qualify as violations of the law.

"Any violation of our airspace is handled only as an entry-permit violation, not as a violation of a country's sovereignty," he said, adding that Indonesia should implement regulations on airspace security that protected the nation's airspace and stipulated legal consequences for violators.

Dwi also suggested that the Air Force be involved in investigations into airspace violations.

"The Air Force has a role to protect the nation's airspace, intercept illegal airplanes, and it has enough knowledge about these matters [to carry out these duties]," Dwi said.

Dwi said that the Air Force had taken action to protect the nation's airspace in the past, such as forcing planes flying in Indonesian airspace to land. However, he said that those actions seemed futile if their was no subsequent legal process.

He said that the pilots of planes that were forced to land had only been asked to pay a Rp 60 million (US$4,336) fine, the same price as an airport landing fee.

"The amount is too small and is not proportional with the effort we took. There should be legal punishment so violations will not happen again," Dwi said.

According to him, a legal process for violators would not only have a deterrent effect but would also guarantee the sovereignty of Indonesian's airspace.

Based on the 1944 Chicago convention and Law No. 1/2009 on aviation, Indonesia has sovereignty and the rights to exclusive use of its airspace, meaning that Indonesia has the right to use its airspace for defence and security activities in the national interest. This includes protecting Indonesia from air strikes and violations of its airspace.

There has been many reports of the Air Force confronting foreign planes that did not have permission to fly in Indonesian skies. In most cases, the Air Force has requested that the pilots of foreign planes leave Indonesian airspace or land.an

On Nov. 10, for instance, the Air Force intercepted a civilian plane being flown by a US navy reserve pilot, Col. James Patrick Murphy, and forced it to land at the Juwata airbase in Tarakan, North Kalimantan.

On the same day, the Air Force in Makassar, South Sulawesi, detained a Malaysian airplane and its five crew members as the plane did not have clearance to enter Makassar.

The Malaysian airplane was planning to fly to Bali and then continue on to Australia.

In November 2014, two Sukhoi jet fighters forced down an United Arab Emirates Gulfstream IV Jet in Kupang, East Nusa Tenggara, after the jet entered Indonesia using fake flight clearance papers.

In March 2011, a commercial airplane owned by *Pakistan International Airlines* entered Indonesia without proper permission. The plane, which was transporting _49 military personnel_, was forced to land in Makassar.

Indonesian Air Force claims current regulations leave airspace unprotected, AsiaOne Asia News


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Konstruksi prototipe kendaraan taktis bdltech.
BDLtech merupakan rintisan perusahaan yang bergerak di bidang keteknikan (kelistrikan, elektronika, instrumentasi, mekanik, dan otomasi). BDLtech akan mencakup bidang usaha riset teknologi dengan sasaran lingkup Pendidikan dan HanKam (Pertahanan dan Keamanan). Lokasi di Balikpapan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Bdltech rantis


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

_Mr jeff






_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

pr1v4t33r said:


> Konstruksi prototipe kendaraan taktis bdltech.
> BDLtech merupakan rintisan perusahaan yang bergerak di bidang keteknikan (kelistrikan, elektronika, instrumentasi, mekanik, dan otomasi). BDLtech akan mencakup bidang usaha riset teknologi dengan sasaran lingkup Pendidikan dan HanKam (Pertahanan dan Keamanan). Lokasi di Balikpapan.
> 
> View attachment 285411
> 
> 
> View attachment 285413


Itu armed uav?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

initial_d said:


> Itu armed uav?


What? Uav?


----------



## initial_d

Unmanned armed vehicle gkgkgk = robot ya, dr desainnya ko ky robot


anas_nurhafidz said:


> What? Uav?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesia dan Korsel Sepakat Produksi Jet Tempur Mulai 2025

Jakarta - Kementerian Pertahanan Indonesia dan Kementerian Pertahanan Korea Selatan sepakat melanjutkan pengembangan jet tempur bersama bernama KFX/IFX.

Pengembangan jet tempur generasi 4.5 tersebut akan dimulai kembali dengan tahapan Engineering and Manufacturing Development (EMD).

Untuk pengembangan dan produksi dilakukan antara PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) (Persero) dan Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI).

Menteri Pertahanan Indonesia Ryamizard Ryacudu menjelaskan, produksi bersama sendiri nantinya baru dimulai tahun 2025.

"Kita mulai produksi tahun 2025," Kata Ryamizard dalam acara Penandatangan _Cost_ Share Agreement (CSA) dan Work Assignment Agreement (WAA) di Kemenhan, Jakarta, Kamis (7/1/2016).

Untuk menuju tahap produksi, PTDI dan KAI akan melakukan proses pengembangan bersama.

Ditargetkan, prototype atau purwarupa IFX/KFX baru diluncurkan tahun 2019. Kedua pihak akan mengembangkan 6 unit prototype KFX/IFX.

Setelah peluncuran purwarupa, kemudian dilanjutkan dengan proses tes hingga produksi bersama di Indonesia dan Korsel.

"Indonesia akan produksi untuk 2 skuadron (48 unit)," Tambahnya. 

Untuk versi Indonesia, jet tempur yang diproduksi ialah tipe IFX. Jet tempur ini ialah generasi 4,5.

Dengan generasi ini, IFX memiliki kemampuan mengungguli jet tempur F16 yang merupakan pesawat generasi 4. Generasi 4.5 bisa diklaim sebagai pesawat tempur semi siluman.

"Pesawat ini di atas F16," Ujarnya.

Indonesia dan Korsel Sepakat Produksi Jet Tempur Mulai 2025



initial_d said:


> Unmanned armed vehicle gkgkgk = robot ya, dr desainnya ko ky robot


Iye kek robot. Gak tau Uav atau cuma Rantis biasa nih, Detailnya donk om @pr1v4t33r

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Iye kek robot. Gak tau Uav atau cuma Rantis biasa nih, Detailnya donk om @pr1v4t33r



Blum ada info, barang konsep, kerjasama sama TNI AD. Sepertinya memang unmanned ground vehicle.






Mirip-mirip inilah


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Blum ada info, barang konsep, kerjasama sama TNI AD. Sepertinya memang unmanned ground vehicle.
> View attachment 285447
> 
> 
> 
> Mirip-mirip inilah


Sippp dah...

---------------------

Very Good News...

KAI, Indonesia Sign Formal Contract on KF-X Development.

The Korea Aerospace Industries(KAI) signed a formal contract with Indonesia’s Defense Ministry on developing South Korea's indigenous fighter jet, dubbed the “KF-X.”

The KAI said the contract was clinched during a ceremony in Indonesia on Thursday.

The KAI said it also signed with PT Dirgantara Indonesia(PTDI), a state-owned aerospace company, a contract on dividing duties.

Under the contract, Indonesia will cover 20 percent of the development costs, or around one-point-six trillion won. In return, the KAI will hand over to Indonesia one prototype jet and materials on various related technologies.

The KAI plans to hold a meeting within this month on launching development efforts. The meeting will be attended by military and Indonesian officials.

Politics/News/News/KBS World Radio

(LEAD) KAI inks deal to jointly develop next-generation fighter with Indonesia

SEOUL, Jan. 7 (Yonhap) -- South Korea's sole aircraft manufacturer Korea Aerospace Industries Ltd. (KAI) said Thursday that it has signed a formal deal to jointly develop its next-generation fighter plane with Indonesia.

The cost sharing agreement reached in Jakarta between KAI and Indonesia's defense ministry calls for Jakarta to foot 20 percent of the cost in the development of the Korean Fighter Experimental (KF-X) program.

The company also signed a second work assignment contract with its Indonesian counterpart, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), outlining the future division of labor.

KAI President Ha Sung-yong (C) signs the work assignment agreement with PTDI head Budi Santoso in Jakarta on Jan. 7, 2016. (Yonhap)

"The contract effectively means all preparation for investment and division of labor related to the plane's development is concluded," the aerospace company said.

Starting in April, Indonesia will pay for 1 percent of the program, with its contribution to rise above 2 percent from 2017 onwards, it said. Overall, the Southeast Asian country will inject some 1.6 trillion won (US$1.33 billion) into the projected 8.7 trillion-won program.

KAI said PTDI will send 100 engineers to South Korea in May so they can take part in the structural design of the new aircraft and play a part in the various stages of development. U.S.-based Lockheed Martin will also take part in the development by providing aviation-related technologies and expertise.

Once the plane is built, Indonesia will get one prototype and various technical data and information.

The KF-X planes referred to as the Indonesian Fighter Experimental by Jakarta will be a twin-engine, 4.5 generation multirole fighter aimed at replacing existing aircraft in the inventory of the two air forces. In South Korea, it will take over the role of the aging fleet of F-4 and F-5 fighters, with the country also eyeing the export market.

Seoul, which ordered 120 planes, said it wants to get the planes in service by 2025 and wants to sell some 600 units to other countries. Under the IF-X program, Indonesia wants to get 50 planes.

"Successful development of the KF-X will expand bilateral ties between South Korea and Indonesia in the areas of national defense and economic cooperation," KAI President Ha Sung-yong said.

Ever since an understanding was reached with Indonesia on systems development on Dec. 28, the company has shifted its resources to move forward with the KF-X program, he said.

yonngong@yna.co.kr

(LEAD) KAI inks deal to jointly develop next-generation fighter with Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Garuda hands over Boing 737-500 to Indonesian air force
_Indonesian flag carrier Garuda Indonesia handed over one unit of Boeing 737-500 to the TNI Air Force today, January 7, 2016. The new aircraft will be used to strengthen the performances of the Air Force's activities._






The TNI Air Force purchased the plane to facilitate its fleet in transporting personnel so they can carry out their duties faster and more efficiently. Garuda Indonesia and TNI AU have collaborated for a number of times, including in 2011 for the purchase of two Boeing 737-400 jets and one engine for the CFM56-3C1 aircraft.

_Garuda Hands-over Boeing 737-500 to TNI Air Force | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Prajurit Grup 1 Parako Kopassus "Eka Wastu Baladika" 









@reven

Pada dasarnya seluruh peraturan perundang-undangan di Indonesia berlaku di seluruh wilayah Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia. Ketika terjadi pelanggaran hukum, walaupun di pedalaman hutan dan pegunungan, Polri tetap berkewajiban untuk melakukan tindakan tegas guna terciptanya kamtibmas. Untuk melaksanakan tugas penegakan hukum, khususnya terhadap pelaku terorisme di Indonesia yang bersembunyi di hutan dan pegunungan Satuan 1 Gegana Korps Brimob Polri mengembangkan pakaian bermotif loreng khusus untuk digunakan sebagai kamuflase dalam kegiatan pengejaran dan penangkapan pelaku kejahatan berintensitas tinggi di medan hutan dan pegunungan. Motif bernama gegana multicam ini sangat baik dalam menyamarkan tampilan pasukan di hutan Indonesia yang berkarakter tropis.






KATADATA - Hasil kajian dari Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI) menempatkan Singapura dan Myanmar sebagai negara dengan alokasi belanja militer terbesar di ASEAN. 

Lembaga itu mencatat Singapura mengalokasikan anggaran sebesar US$ 9,8 miliar pada 2014 atau 3,3 persen dari produk domestik bruto (PDB), sebagian besar untuk peningkatan kualitas alat utama sistem persenjataan. Sedangkan, Myanmar menjadi negara yang mengalokasikan anggaran militer terbesar terhadap PDB-nya.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## orang biasa

*TNI AL Teken 154 Kontrak Pengadaan Barang dan Jasa Senilai Rp 1,1 T*
Elza Astari Retaduari - detikNews



Foto: Elza Astari Retaduari/detikcom

*Jakarta* - Untuk pertama kali, TNI AL melakukan seratusan kontrak kerja pengadaan barang dan jasa periode 2016. Ini dilakukan dengan sejumlah kementerian dan lembaga beserta mitra atau rekanan kerjanya.

Penandatangan kontrak secara kolektif antara para Pejabat Pembuat Komitmen (PPK) Satuan Kerja TNI AL dengan para mitra penyedia barang dan jasa dilakukan di Mabes AL, Cilangkap, Jaktim, Kamis (7/1/2015). Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut Laksamana Ade Supandi menyaksikan langsung ratusan penandatanganan kontrak tersebut.

"Kegiatan ini diselenggarakan pertama kalinya oleh TNI AL guna menindaklanjuti instruksi Presiden Joko Widodo dalam rangka percepatan pertumbuhan ekonomi dan percepatan pelaksanaan anggatan pada TA 2016," ujar Ade dalam sambutannya.

Adapun total nilai dari 154 kontrak ini sebesar Rp 1,19 triliun dengan rincian kontrak alutsista senilai Rp 902,9 M, sarana prasarana Rp 167,8 M, dan perlengkapan personel senilai Rp 121,6 M. Ade pun memastikan, sebelum dilakukannya kontrak, TNI AL telah melaksanakan proses lelang sesuai yang diatur dalam Perpres 70 tahun 2012 tentang pengadaan barang dan jasa.

"Dari 154 kontrak baru 20 persen dari kontrak yang akan dilakukan di TNI AL. Harapannya 80 persen sisanya diselenggarakan sesegara mungkin. Kita harap tidak ada kontrak yang mundur ke tahun berikutnya atau lintas tahun, misal karena terlambatnya kontrak," jelas Ade.

Laksamana bintang empat ini mengingatkan kepada para pelaku kerja sama ini untuk dapat menyelesaikan kontrak sesuai yang telah ditentukan. Ade tidak mau ada pengadaan barang atau jasa yang tertunda dengan alasan apapun.

"Diharapkan PPK nanti dengan mitra kerja benar-benar mengimplementasikan kontrak ini, jangan ada alasan lagi. Diharapkan dapat berjalan konsisten di masa yang akan datang," tutur mantan Pangarmatim itu.

"Semoga dapat diselesaikan sebaik-baiknya, tidak ada alasan lagi dalam pengadaan barang, artinya tidak ada lagi penambahan waktu. Kalau lintas tahun nanti daya serap kita bisa terlambat," lanjut Ade.

Meski mayoritas kontrak sudah melalui proses lelang, KSAL tidak menampik ada beberapa pengadaan barang yang melalui proses penunjukan. Namun hal tersebut hanya pada item tertentu, dan sifatnya adalah yang berkaitan dengan doktrin.

"Memang ada barang-barang khusus dengan penunjukan langsung. Ini karena kegiatan kontrak dalam bentuk tahapan atau multi year, sehingga rekanan sudah si A atau B," jelas Ade.

"Untuk penunjukan langsung misalnya meriam, karena ada kebutuhan doktrin. Kalau dibuka ke pasar nanti bingung doktrin kita banyak. Sistem militer itu komunalitis, kalau kita langgar konsekuensinya banyak. kalau 10 meriam masuk, sistem pendidikan masuk, lalu sparepart. Belum lagi pemeliharaan, sehingga ada yang penunjukan langsung, dan itu sesuai dengan mekanisme," paparnya menambahkan.

Adapun rincian 154 kontrak kerja yang dilakukan hari ini adalah:

Koarmatim: 10 kontrak senilai Rp 14,4 M
Koarmabar : 20 kontrak senilai Rp 9,6 M
Kolinlamil: 5 kontrak senilai Rp 8,9 M
Kormar: 5 kontrak senilai Rp 59,2 M
Kobangdikal: 6 kontrak senilai Rp 6 M
AAL: 5 kontrak senilai Rp 4,5 M
Seskoal: 1 kontrak Rp 2,0 M
Dishidros: 4 kontrak senilai Rp 12,6 M
Diskomlekal: 15 kontrak senilai Rp 58,2 M
Puspenerbal: 2 kontrak senilai Rp 6,3 M
Puspomal: 3 kontrak senilai Rp 8 M
Dismatal: 23 kontrak senilai Rp 228 M
Dissenlekal: 19 kontrak senilai Rp 100,6 M
Dislaikmatal: 2 kontrak senilai Rp 7,4 M
Disfaslanal: 11 kontrak senilai Rp 138,5 M
Disadal: 4 kontrak senilai Rp 322,9 M
Disbekal: 10 kontrak senilai Rp 135,3 M
Dislitbangal: 3 kontrak senilai Rp 9,8 M
Disinfolahtal: 6 kontrak senilai Rp 53,9 M

"Jangan sampai kita salah mitra. Tetap kita adakan penelitian terhadap mitra. Nanti akhir tahun kita harapkan ada laporan dari hasil kontrak, karena ini uang rakyat, uang negara harus ada pertanggungjawaban," tutup KSAL.

TNI AL Teken 154 Kontrak Pengadaan Barang dan Jasa Senilai Rp 1,1 T
*(elz/Hbb)

item nya ada yang tahu ? *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Socio-cultural approach can solve Indonesia, Timor Leste border issue*
Kamis, 7 Januari 2016 17:47 WIB | 499 Views




Timorese shopping at the Mahuitas Market, Lamaknen, East Nusa Tenggara. (ANTARA/Prasetyo Utomo)

Kupang (ANTARA News) - The head of the Border Agency of East Nusa Tenggara Province, Paul Manehat, said the settlement boundary issue between Indonesia and Timor Leste can be resolved by involving traditional leaders as part of a socio-cultural approach.

"We have completed an internal study, tracing the history of such areas as Oepoli, Amfoang and Kupang. This border issue can actually be solved by adopting a social and cultural approach," Manehat said here.

He added that there were a number of documents that show that Oecussi, an enclave, was exchanged with Neomuti area located in North Timor Tengah district.

"Oecussi was once a Dutch colony, and was then included in the Portuguese ruled area, while Noemuti was a Dutch colony and was then part of the Portuguese colony," he said.

According to Manehat, there was a land swap between the Portuguese and the Dutch governments. "This land swap occurred in 1859," he added.

"There exist some important documents about these areas, and we will encourage a resolution to the border issue between Indonesia and Timor Leste through the socio-cultural approach," he said.
(Uu.KR-LWA/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

Socio-cultural approach can solve Indonesia, Timor Leste border issue - ANTARA News

if they don't want to accept our version of Social-Cultural approach, we can offer them Seroja approach


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

orang biasa said:


> *TNI AL Teken 154 Kontrak Pengadaan Barang dan Jasa Senilai Rp 1,1 T*
> Elza Astari Retaduari - detikNews
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Elza Astari Retaduari/detikcom
> 
> *Jakarta* - Untuk pertama kali, TNI AL melakukan seratusan kontrak kerja pengadaan barang dan jasa periode 2016. Ini dilakukan dengan sejumlah kementerian dan lembaga beserta mitra atau rekanan kerjanya.
> 
> Penandatangan kontrak secara kolektif antara para Pejabat Pembuat Komitmen (PPK) Satuan Kerja TNI AL dengan para mitra penyedia barang dan jasa dilakukan di Mabes AL, Cilangkap, Jaktim, Kamis (7/1/2015). Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut Laksamana Ade Supandi menyaksikan langsung ratusan penandatanganan kontrak tersebut.
> 
> "Kegiatan ini diselenggarakan pertama kalinya oleh TNI AL guna menindaklanjuti instruksi Presiden Joko Widodo dalam rangka percepatan pertumbuhan ekonomi dan percepatan pelaksanaan anggatan pada TA 2016," ujar Ade dalam sambutannya.
> 
> Adapun total nilai dari 154 kontrak ini sebesar Rp 1,19 triliun dengan rincian kontrak alutsista senilai Rp 902,9 M, sarana prasarana Rp 167,8 M, dan perlengkapan personel senilai Rp 121,6 M. Ade pun memastikan, sebelum dilakukannya kontrak, TNI AL telah melaksanakan proses lelang sesuai yang diatur dalam Perpres 70 tahun 2012 tentang pengadaan barang dan jasa.
> 
> "Dari 154 kontrak baru 20 persen dari kontrak yang akan dilakukan di TNI AL. Harapannya 80 persen sisanya diselenggarakan sesegara mungkin. Kita harap tidak ada kontrak yang mundur ke tahun berikutnya atau lintas tahun, misal karena terlambatnya kontrak," jelas Ade.
> 
> Laksamana bintang empat ini mengingatkan kepada para pelaku kerja sama ini untuk dapat menyelesaikan kontrak sesuai yang telah ditentukan. Ade tidak mau ada pengadaan barang atau jasa yang tertunda dengan alasan apapun.
> 
> "Diharapkan PPK nanti dengan mitra kerja benar-benar mengimplementasikan kontrak ini, jangan ada alasan lagi. Diharapkan dapat berjalan konsisten di masa yang akan datang," tutur mantan Pangarmatim itu.
> 
> "Semoga dapat diselesaikan sebaik-baiknya, tidak ada alasan lagi dalam pengadaan barang, artinya tidak ada lagi penambahan waktu. Kalau lintas tahun nanti daya serap kita bisa terlambat," lanjut Ade.
> 
> Meski mayoritas kontrak sudah melalui proses lelang, KSAL tidak menampik ada beberapa pengadaan barang yang melalui proses penunjukan. Namun hal tersebut hanya pada item tertentu, dan sifatnya adalah yang berkaitan dengan doktrin.
> 
> "Memang ada barang-barang khusus dengan penunjukan langsung. Ini karena kegiatan kontrak dalam bentuk tahapan atau multi year, sehingga rekanan sudah si A atau B," jelas Ade.
> 
> "Untuk penunjukan langsung misalnya meriam, karena ada kebutuhan doktrin. Kalau dibuka ke pasar nanti bingung doktrin kita banyak. Sistem militer itu komunalitis, kalau kita langgar konsekuensinya banyak. kalau 10 meriam masuk, sistem pendidikan masuk, lalu sparepart. Belum lagi pemeliharaan, sehingga ada yang penunjukan langsung, dan itu sesuai dengan mekanisme," paparnya menambahkan.
> 
> Adapun rincian 154 kontrak kerja yang dilakukan hari ini adalah:
> 
> Koarmatim: 10 kontrak senilai Rp 14,4 M
> Koarmabar : 20 kontrak senilai Rp 9,6 M
> Kolinlamil: 5 kontrak senilai Rp 8,9 M
> Kormar: 5 kontrak senilai Rp 59,2 M
> Kobangdikal: 6 kontrak senilai Rp 6 M
> AAL: 5 kontrak senilai Rp 4,5 M
> Seskoal: 1 kontrak Rp 2,0 M
> Dishidros: 4 kontrak senilai Rp 12,6 M
> Diskomlekal: 15 kontrak senilai Rp 58,2 M
> Puspenerbal: 2 kontrak senilai Rp 6,3 M
> Puspomal: 3 kontrak senilai Rp 8 M
> Dismatal: 23 kontrak senilai Rp 228 M
> Dissenlekal: 19 kontrak senilai Rp 100,6 M
> Dislaikmatal: 2 kontrak senilai Rp 7,4 M
> Disfaslanal: 11 kontrak senilai Rp 138,5 M
> Disadal: 4 kontrak senilai Rp 322,9 M
> Disbekal: 10 kontrak senilai Rp 135,3 M
> Dislitbangal: 3 kontrak senilai Rp 9,8 M
> Disinfolahtal: 6 kontrak senilai Rp 53,9 M
> 
> "Jangan sampai kita salah mitra. Tetap kita adakan penelitian terhadap mitra. Nanti akhir tahun kita harapkan ada laporan dari hasil kontrak, karena ini uang rakyat, uang negara harus ada pertanggungjawaban," tutup KSAL.
> 
> TNI AL Teken 154 Kontrak Pengadaan Barang dan Jasa Senilai Rp 1,1 T
> *(elz/Hbb)
> 
> item nya ada yang tahu ? *


Cuma 1,1triliun...jumlah yg gak fantastis.

Paling cuma alat pelengkap seperti spares parts, perbaikan, item kecil2 pasus, peluru, dana latihan dll IMHO

Adapun total nilai dari 154 kontrak ini sebesar Rp 1,19
triliun dengan rincian kontrak alutsista senilai Rp 902,9 M,
sarana prasarana Rp 167,8 M, dan perlengkapan personel
senilai Rp 121,6 M. Ade pun memastikan, sebelum
dilakukannya kontrak, TNI AL telah melaksanakan proses
lelang sesuai yang diatur dalam Perpres 70 tahun 2012
tentang pengadaan barang dan jasa.


----------



## Nike

*Natuna Islands indisputably belong to Indonesia: Foreign minister*
Kamis, 7 Januari 2016 18:10 WIB | 291 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Foreign Affairs Minister Retno Marsudi emphasized that the Natuna Islands, located on the northwestern tip of Indonesia close to the island of Kalimantan, indisputably belong to Indonesia.

"I want to emphasize that the Natuna Islands belong to Indonesia, and Indonesias sovereignty over the islands is indisputable," Marsudi affirmed here on Thursday.

China claimed ownership of the Natuna Islands, which face the South China Sea, when it announced its horseshoe group of islands in the South China Sea in November 2015. 

In the Foreign Affairs Ministers Annual Press Statement, Marsudi explained that the outermost islands of the Natuna archipelago were made the baseline of the Indonesian territory as stipulated in the 1957 Juanda Declaration.

Moreover, in accordance with the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS) 1982, the baseline had been registered in the UN in 2009.

In accordance with these baselines, Marsudi stated that Indonesia had overlapping claims on the continental shelf and the Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) with only two countries: Malaysia and Vietnam.

"The claims over the continental shelf have already been settled. At the moment, we are negotiating the resolution of the EEZs delimitation," she revealed.

Besides emphasizing the sovereignty on Natuna Islands, Marsudi remarked that Indonesia will continue to encourage the finalization of the Code of Conduct (CoC) on the South China Sea.

As a non-claimant state, Indonesia will also continue to encourage claimant states to settle disputes amicably.

"In the region closer to home, peace and stability in the South China Sea is very important," Marsudi affirmed.

Among the ten Association South East Asian Nations (ASEAN) member states, Vietnam, Philippines, Malaysia, Brunei, and Singapore are the claimants to the South China Sea.

"Therefore, Indonesia has urged all parties to refrain from any activities that may escalate tensions," Marsudi noted.


Natuna Islands indisputably belong to Indonesia: Foreign minister - ANTARA News

*Indonesia invests Rp18 trillion for development of S. Korea fighter aircraft*
Kamis, 7 Januari 2016 20:05 WIB | 24 Views




Ryamizard Ryacudu. (ANTARA/Sigid Kurniawan)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government is investing Rp18 trillion through a cost sharing agreement (CSA) with South Korea for the development of KF-X/IF-X fighter aircraft.

"We are spending a total of Rp18 trillion," Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu stated here on Thursday.

The Rp18 trillion funds account for 20 percent of the total value of the project where South Korea will finance the remaining 80 percent of the total cost.

The Rp18 trillion investment funds will be used to build three prototypes of the fighter aircraft, noted Ryamizard.

Two prototypes will be built in South Korea and the other in Indonesia.

Besides the three prototypes, two squadrons of the same fighter aircraft will also be built for Indonesia.

The production of two squadrons of KF-X/IF-Xs designed for Indonesia will be financed using different funds. The production is expected to be completed in 2025.

The construction of the prototypes will involve Indonesian scientists and technicians.

"Two will be built there, and the development team for the first prototype will constitute 20 percent Indonesian technicians and scientists. The development team for the second prototype will comprise 50 percent Indonesians, while the third one will be built by a team having 80 percent Indonesians," the defense minister emphasized.

The latest generation KF-X/IF-X fighter aircraft is to be jointly produced by South Korea and Indonesia.

"It is a 4.5 generation aircraft, more advanced than an F-16," noted Ryamizard.

He remarked that all components were developed in South Korea without involving other companies from the United States or France.

"It will be developed and completed in South Korea," he added.
(Uu.A014/INE/KR-BSR)


Indonesia invests Rp18 trillion for development of S. Korea fighter aircraft - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Penyerahan Pesawat Boeing 737-500Prajurit berjaga di dekat pesawat Boeing 737 - 500 seusai serah terima pesawat di Pangkalan udara TNI AU Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, Kamis (7/1). Garuda Indonesia menyerahkan satu unit pesawat jenis Boeing 737-500 kepada TNI Angkatan Udara guna memperkuat performa aktivitas TNI AU. ANTARA FOTO/M Agung Rajasa/pd/16.








Penyerahan Pesawat Boeing 737-500Prajurit berjaga di dekat pesawat Boeing 737 - 500 seusai serah terima pesawat di Pangkalan udara TNI AU Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, Kamis (7/1). Garuda Indonesia menyerahkan satu unit pesawat jenis Boeing 737-500 kepada TNI Angkatan Udara guna memperkuat performa aktivitas TNI AU. ANTARA FOTO/M Agung Rajasa/pd/16.


-------------------
lumayan buat angkut kargo dan penumpang prajurit dengan layanan First class carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*War, Natural Disaster Sent More Than 100,000 Indonesians Home in 2015*

*Jakarta.* Indonesia's Foreign Affairs Ministry repatriated more than 100,000 of its citizens living abroad last year, ranging from undocumented workers to students and professionals trapped in conflict areas, according to a top state official.

Indonesia evacuated 2,393 residents and 173 foreign citizens from war-torn Yemen last year in what Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi described on Thursday as "the biggest, most complex and fastest evacuation ever carried out by the Indonesian government."

Another 2,214 residents were flown out of Syria and 199 from Libya. The ministry also evacuated 24 Indonesians and four foreigners from earthquake-hit Nepal.

Meanwhile, 94,529 Indonesians working illegally abroad were brought home last year, a significant jump from the ministry's target of 50,000.

War, Natural Disaster Sent More Than 100,000 Indonesians Home in 2015 | Jakarta Globe

Indonesia involving 300 scientist and engineer for KFX/IFX project


*300 ilmuwan Indonesia belajar buat pesawat tempur KF-X/IF-X*
Kamis, 7 Januari 2016 20:50 WIB | 3.837 Views
Pewarta: Aditya Ramadhan

Pesawat tempur siluman buatan Korea Selatan KF-X (istimewa)

Meski kita hanya punya 20 persen share development, tapi untuk semua knowledge development pesawat ini kita dapat 100 persen

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - 300 ilmuwan dan teknisi pembuat pesawat tempur dari Indonesia akan dikirim ke Korea Selatan untuk mempelajari pembuatan pesawat tempur KF-X/IF-X.

"Kami akan kirim 200 sampai 300 orang ke Korea," kata Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara Indonesia Budi Santoso di Jakarta, Kamis.

Pengiriman 300 tenaga ahli Indonesia ini adalah bagian dari kesepakatan antara Indonesia dengan Korea Selatan dalam kontrak pengembangan pesawat tempur KF-X/IF-X yang dikerjakan kedua negara.

Dalam kerja sama pengembangan itu Indonesia-Korea Selatan sepakat membagi biaya pembuatan pesawat dalam skema 20 persen untuk Indonesia dan 80 persen dibiayai Korea Selatan.

Pemerintah Indonesia mengeluarkan dana Rp18 triliun untuk proyek ini sebagai investasi transfer teknologi dan pembuatan purwarupa pesawat KF-X/IF-X.

"Meski kita hanya punya 20 persen _share development_, tapi untuk semua_knowledge development _pesawat ini kita dapat 100 persen. Transfer teknologinya semua kita tahu, bukan cuma 20 persen tapi 100 persen," kata Budi.

Seluruh teknisi yang dikirim PT DI akan mempelajari seluruh program pengembangan KF-X/IF-X selama tiga hingga empat tahun di Korea Selatan, namun jumlah yang terlibat dalam pembuatan pesawat berbeda-beda pada tiap unit.

Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu mengatakan hanya 20 persen orang Indonesia yang dilibatkan dalam pembuatan pesawat unit pertama dan 50 persen pada unit kedua yang dikerjakan di Korea Selatan. Sedangkan satu unit KF-X/IF-X yang dibuat di Indonesia akan melibatkan 80 persen SDM Indonesia.

Pemerintah Indonesia sudah menyiapkan infrastruktur untuk merakit KF-X/IF-X di Indonesia dengan membuat hanggar di PT DI.

Hal ini berbeda dari rencana pembuatan kapal selam yang seharusnya dikerjakan di Indonesia pada 2015, namun harus kembali dibuat di Korea Selatan lantaran infrastruktur belum siap.
Editor: Jafar M Sidik

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016
300 ilmuwan Indonesia belajar buat pesawat tempur KF-X/IF-X - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Fuel limit hampers sea supervision: Task force *
*Anton Hermansyah, thejakartapost.com | National | Thu, January 07 2016, 9:57 AM






Ready to aim: Three fisheries supervision patrol officers make technical preparations before destroying four illegal fishing boats owned by Vietnam in Datok Island water, Mempawah, West Kalimantan, on Nov. 19. (kompas.com/Yohanes Kurnia Irawan)*

The Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry intends to reduce the frequency of ship monitoring from 280 days last year to 144 days in 2016 as a result of third-party support and limited fuel allocation.

Maritime and Fisheries Monitoring Task Force (PSDKP) director of monitoring and management Tyas Budiman said PSDKP officers worked very hard in 2015, leading to 280 days of operation, or four times more than in 2014. This year, the task force will launch fewer operations.

"Our operation is constrained by the fuel budget, which is related to the fuel price. With a Rp 600 billion budget in 2014, we patrolled on only 66 days that year but managed to monitor 1,600 ships and catch 34 ships[fishing illegally]," Tyas said.

PSDKP general director Asep Burhanudin said third parties such as the Navy, water police and the public (organized in the Maritime and Fisheries Monitoring Society, POKMASWAS) had helped the PSDKP in its tasks.

"In 2015, 2,229 ships were monitored. The Navy and water police monitored half of them. Of the 157 ships [involved in illegal fishing], 129 were caught by the PSDKP and the remainder by third parties," Asep said at a media conference on Tuesday in Jakarta.

The ministry, he continued, has developed POKMASWAS, with 1,488 people participating. He expected third parties to improve their participation in supervising Indonesian waters. (ags)(+) - See more at: Fuel limit hampers sea supervision: Task force | The Jakarta Post


----------



## kaka404

^^ indobatt darfur...



pr1v4t33r said:


> Blum ada info, barang konsep, kerjasama sama TNI AD. Sepertinya memang unmanned ground vehicle.


once finished, they should name it watchdog....



anas_nurhafidz said:


> Cuma 1,1triliun...jumlah yg gak fantastis.
> 
> Paling cuma alat pelengkap seperti spares parts, perbaikan, item kecil2 pasus, peluru, dana latihan dll IMHO
> 
> Adapun total nilai dari 154 kontrak ini sebesar Rp 1,19
> triliun dengan rincian kontrak alutsista senilai Rp 902,9 M,
> sarana prasarana Rp 167,8 M, dan perlengkapan personel
> senilai Rp 121,6 M. Ade pun memastikan, sebelum
> dilakukannya kontrak, TNI AL telah melaksanakan proses
> lelang sesuai yang diatur dalam Perpres 70 tahun 2012
> tentang pengadaan barang dan jasa.


yup.. and imho this type of acquisition is the one that must be carefully watch.. the big rat usually start small....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Government to boost sea 
monitoring*
Anton Hermansyah, thejakartapost.com | National | Thu, January 07 2016, 3:12 PM






The Vessel Monitoring System (source:Newfoundland and Labrador Region - DFO - Newfoundland
- See more at: Government to boost sea monitoring | The Jakarta Post

*Sinak community declares 
its opposition to OPM*
Nethy Dharma Somba, The Jakarta Post, Jayapura | Archipelago | Thu, January 07 2016, 3:07 PM
- See more at: Sinak community declares its opposition to OPM | The Jakarta Post

The community in Sinak district has declared its opposition to the presence of the National Liberation Army/Free Papua Movement (TPN/OPM), a Papuan separatist group, and will impose customary sanctions against residents who are found accommodating or harboring the rebels.

The declaration was made, according to Papua Police chief Insp. Gen. Paulus Waterpauw, because the community in Sinak are tired of disturbances, especially the attack and murder of security personnel.

“The community there strongly object to the group’s presence and will not allow members to enter their villages. Residents are now guarding their villages and helping authorities to locate and capture the perpetrators who shot and killed three members of the Sinak District Police,” Paulus said on Wednesday. 

First approved by tribal chief Daibenus Murib and religious leader Zakarias Tabuni and witnessed by Sinyo and Sinak District Military Command chief First Let. Yusuf Rumi, the declaration letter was handed to Waterpauw by the 12 village chiefs and Sinak District Police Second Insp. Sinyo R. Walean.

“If any of the residents of the 12 villages in Sinak district are found to be harboring, providing food or providing the TPN/OPM rebels with a place to stay, we, on behalf of the residents of the 12 villages, will impose customary fines,” reads part of the declaration statement.

The Sinak District Police station was attacked by 25 members of the armed civilian group on Dec. 26, 2015. Three police officers were killed while two others were injured. The group also managed to seize seven firearms and a box of ammunition. 

Waterpauw was in Sinak on Tuesday to provide support to the security personnel who have been conducting the manhunt and providing food aid to local residents.

The manhunt, added Paulus, was being conducted in order to accelerate the capture of the armed civilian group. 

He said that the Papua Police will cooperate with Cenderawasih Military Command chief Maj. Gen. Hinsa to develop a strategy for the manhunt.

Paulus has asked for community-wide support to help capture members of the group who have caused unrest among residents and disturbed development in Sinak. 

“Residents don’t have to lift arrows against the group, but simply guard the area and report their presence to authorities,” he said. 

Papua legislative speaker Yunus Wonda expressed a similar stance, asking that the community cease to show support for the armed group. 

Papua People’s Assembly chairman Matius Murib expressed a similar sentiment, saying that the actions taken by the criminal group had not made the people of Papua prosperous but instead interrupted development and thus reinforced poverty. 

“People have long yearned for development, but the group continues to create disturbances. How can people benefit from development, like other people, if such security disturbance continues?” said Murib.

Murib urged the community to work together with the authorities to expel the group from their region. 

“Just provide the authorities with information. Residents don’t have to fight because information is adequate. The security personnel will face the rebels,” said Murib. - See more at: Sinak community declares its opposition to OPM | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Could Trump India as Japan’s US-2 Partner*

by Neelam Mathews
January 6, 2016, 1:34 PM





_The sole current operator of the US-2 amphibian is the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF). (Photo: Chris Pocock)_

India's aerospace industry stands to miss out on a production partnership for Japan's ShinMaywa US-2 amphibian aircraft, according to sources close to the situation. Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe visited his Indian counterpart Narendra Modi last month and stressed “the full potential of an India-Japan strategic and global partnership.” However, a deal proposed during their previous meeting in 2014 for final assembly in India of the US-2 remains unsigned. Indian defense industry sources speaking to AIN on condition of anonymity said that the delay might cause the Japanese to turn instead to Indonesia as a production partner.

Japan’s Ministry of Defense presented a detailed report on production arrangements for the amphibian in India last year, but Indian government paperwork for clearance of the project is yet to start. Meanwhile, though, Indonesia is increasingly concerned about Chinese expansion into the islands of the South China Sea. It also sees the potential for maritime rescue operations in Southeast Asia . Influential Indonesian politician Setya Novanto met Abe last November. “Japan cannot wait forever,” the Indian official told AIN.

The Indian Navy has an initial requirement for 12 US-2s, and the Indian Coast Guard recently requested another three. The envisioned missions include surveillance and reconnaissance, and logistics support and crew rotation to ships. “There is a [strong] business case for this aircraft program, to meet domestic and export demand,” Sujeet Samaddar, director and CEO of ShinMaywa Industries India, told AIN. Final assembly and integration of the US-2 in India is expected to cost 25 percent less than in Japan, but taxation issues will need to be addressed. “Cost is not a deal stopper. The benefits far outweigh the program costs,” said Samaddar.

India could seek funding from the Japanese Official Development Assistance (ODA) organization to support a co-production deal. The facilities created could help Japanese companies investing in India boost Modi’s “Make in India” policy. Pipavav Defense and Offshore Engineering is believed to be the first choice as ShinMaywa’s production partner in India if the deal goes ahead.

Indonesia Could Trump India as Japan’s US-2 Partner | Defense News: Aviation International News

Source: Indonesia Could Trump India as Japan’s US-2 Partner


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian military to strengthen its presence on outlying islands*
Kamis, 7 Januari 2016 23:20 WIB | 19 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian military (TNI) will strengthen its presence in the countrys outlying and foremost islands particularly in the eastern part which still lacks personnel and weapons, TNI Chief General Gatot Nurmantyo said.

"We need to change the paradigm. When East Timor was part of Indonesia, the Indonesian outlying and foremost island was East Timor. Now that East Timor has changed into Timor Leste (as an independent state), our outlying islands are Liran, Wetar, Kisar, Leti (all in Maluku province) and Alor (in East Nusatengga province)," he said after attending Christmas celebration at the TNI Headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, on Thursday.

He said only two naval personnel and two army soldiers are now stationed in each of the islands. Therefore, the number of military personnel will be increased in the future. 

Saumlaki island which borders Australia has a radar to detect aircraft infiltrating into the Indonesian air territory. But personnel of the radar cannot file a request to the national air defense commander to send a Sukhoi jet fighter from its squadron in Makassar, South Sulawesi, if there is a foreign plane infiltrating the Indonesian territory, he said.

"If there is a foreign plane infiltrating (into the Indonesian territory) what they can do is praying to God. May the plane get out from Indonesia," he said.

He said the TNI has evaluated its strength on the islands sharing common borders with other countries. To strengthen the TNIs presence on the islands, an airport will be built in Selaru island in Maluku province, among others. As such, military planes can land there.(*)

Indonesian military to strengthen its presence on outlying islands - ANTARA News





Indonesian CN-235 MPA, being used as maritime patrol in hinterland water area of Indonesian territory. Credit is in pics





Para prajurit YonZipur 2/Samara Grawira saat halang rintang. Di tengah2 memuncaknya perjuangan fisik th 1945 -1949, blm ada satuan teknik yg berdiri sendiri, sehingga satuan teknik pd saat itu menginduk kpd Resimen dan Divisi sampai Bangsa Indonesia mengakhiri perjuangan fisiknya pd th 1949. Pd th 1950 terjadi penyerahan peralatan dan material Genie yg ada dari pihak Belanda kpd Indonesia berdasarkan surat penetapan No: 165/46/Pen/Bas tgl 4 Mei 1950 dan disusul kemudian dg surat Kapten JM Pattiasina sbg Komandan Genie utk Sumatera Selatan. Pembentukan Batalyon Genie Pionir. Utk pengembangan selanjutnya, pasukan Genie mendapat tambahan tenaga yg mempunyai bakat dan pengalaman dibidang teknik dr peleton Letnan MR. Frans yg merupakan inti dr Kompi Genie Arbaiders, peleton Suhartono dr Jawa Barat, dan peleton Ibnu Salim dr Infanteri. Sehingga terbentuklah satu Batalyon Genie Pionir. Berdasarkan penetapan KSAD No: 83/KSAD/Put/50 ditiap2 Teritorium dibentuk satu Batalyon Genie Pionir, dg demikian organisasi yg sdh ada di Teritorium II tinggal menyempurnakan. Perubahan nama Genie Pionir menjadi Zeni Tempur. Seiring perkembangan bahasa dan istilah dlm AD, maka pd th 1958 nama Genie dirubah menjadi Zeni dan Batalyon Genie Pioner menjadi Batalyon Zeni Tempur. Terbentuknya Yonzipur berdasarkan Perintah Panglima Teritorium II No : 457/II/OP/51 tgl 7 Agt 1951 tlh disyahkan berdirinya Batalyon Genie Pionir dg Komandan Kapt JM. Pattiasina. Dg demikian pd tgl 7 Agt 1951 scr resmi dijadikan sbg Hari Jadi Yonzipur 2 dg diberi lambang kesatuan WANARA dlm kotak segi lima yg bermotto " SAMARA GRAWIRA " yg berarti : SAMARA : PERANG. GRA : ANDALAN. WIRA : PRAJURIT. Jd arti keseluruhannya adalah "PRAJURIT ANDALAN PERANG". Dlm perkembangannya, guna mendukung pelaksanaan tgs sesuai dg fungsinya diperlukan Perwira yg ahli dlm bidang Teknik, sehingga pendidikan teknik mendapat prioritas utama. Maka pd tahun 1959 utk pertama kalinya Zeni di Kodam II/Sriwijaya ini menerima tenaga-tenaga Perwira lulusan Akademi Tekhnik Angkatan Darat (ATEKAD) yang salah satunya Letda Czi Try Sutrisno (Mantan Wapres RI). Sumber : yonzipur2-sg.do.am Photo : alexnoerdin.info
- See more at: Para prajurit YonZipur 2/Samara Grawira saat halang rintang.Di tengah2 memuncak... | Iconosquare

CQB training exercise by Indonesian Army Squad






Using drone for better surveillance and tactical situational awareness, Kijang Chakti, 4th Battalion
(besok-besok beli scan eagle lah)


----------



## Indos

Indonesian State Owned Companies Minister, Rini Soemarno, tested Pindad weapon







------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rini Soemarno has asked PT Pindad to produce 100 Excavator for Indonesian's state owned construction companies this year ( 2016)






*Menteri Rini Minta Pindad Sediakan 100 Ekskavator untuk BUMN Karya*

Metrotvnews.com, Jakarta: PT Pindad (Persero) kini mengembangkan sayap usahanya pada produksi alat berat berupa eskavator. Menteri Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) Rini Soemarno meminta perusahaan persenjataan nasional tersebut untuk menyediakan 100 ekskavator untuk BUMN konstruksi.

"Untuk tahap awal, mulai tahun depan diproduksi 100 unit per tahun," kata Rini saat menandatangani sebuah lembaran kerja sama antara Pindad dengan BUMN karya di Kantor Pusat Pindad, Bandung, Jawa Barat, Sabtu, 27 Juni 2015.

Untuk tahap awal, Pindad telah memproduksi sebanyak 10 unit ekskavator yang rencananya akan dikeluarkan bersamaan dengan HUT RI ke-70 tahun, 17 Agustus 2015.

Rini meminta BUMN bidang konstruksi seperti PT WIKA Tbk, PT PP Tbk, PT Waskita Karya Tbk, PT Adhi Karya Tbk untuk menyerap ekskavator buatan Pindad. Kerja sama ini tentunya untuk juga mendukung penggunaan hasil produksi industri dalam negeri.

"BUMN karya diwajibkan kalau enggak nanti enggak ekonomis. Kalau bisa produksinya harus tahun ini sudah mulai, karena tadinya saya pikir 17 Agustus bisa mulai memanfaatkan ekskavator Pindad tapi sedikit menunggu. Tapi _Insya Allah _sebelum akhir tahun sudah produksi," jelas dia.

PT. Pindad (Persero) - Menteri Rini Minta Pindad Sediakan 100 Ekskavator untuk BUMN Karya


----------



## Nike

*Some 300 Indonesians to learn jet fighter production in South Korea*
Kamis, 7 Januari 2016 23:26 WIB | 212 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Some 300 Indonesian aviation experts and technicians will leave for South Korea to learn the manufacture of KF-X/IF-X jet fighters.

"We will send 200 to 300 people to Korea," Budi Santoso, president director of state aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia, said here on Thursday.

The sending of Indonesian aviation experts and technicians to South Korea is part of a contract between the two countries for joint manufacture of KF-X/IF-X jet fighters.

Under the contract, South Korea has agreed to finance 80 percent of the total costs to manufacture the jet fighters, while Indonesia will bear 20 percent of the production costs.

The Indonesian government is expected to spend Rp18 trillion on the project.

"Although we only have a 20 percent stake in the project, we will receive 100 percent of the knowledge to develop the plane. The transfer of technology will reach 100 percent instead of 20 percent," he said.

All the technicians will study the entire program for the manufacture of KF-X/IF-X jet fighters for three to four years in South Korea.

Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said 20 percent of people employed in the manufacture of the first unit of the jet fighters in South Korea will come from Indonesia and 50 percent in the manufacture of the second unit of such plane.

Meanwhile, 80 percent of workers to [produce KF-X/IF-X jet fighters in Indonesia will be Indonesians.(*)

Some 300 Indonesians to learn jet fighter production in South Korea - ANTARA News


Indos said:


> Indonesian State Owned Companies Minister, Rini Soemarno, tested Pindad weapon



berita jadul banget


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> berita jadul banget



Fotonya keren ajah...he,he

Utk instruksi pembuatan 100 exacavator lumayan ngagetin, dulu gw kira PT Pindad harus masarin sendiri.........


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Fotonya keren ajah...he,he
> 
> Utk instruksi pembuatan 100 exacavator lumayan ngagetin, dulu gw kira PT Pindad harus masarin sendiri.........



berita lama, kementrian PU aja pesennya 500 unit kok

Kementerian PUPR Pesan 500 Excavator Buatan Pindad | Industri - Bisnis.com

Kementerian PUPR pesan 500 excavator buatan Pindad - ANTARA News

Kementerian Pekerjaan Umum Dan Perumahan Rakyat | Republik Indonesia [PU Net]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Sertijab Danlantamal PontianakPanglima Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat (Pangarmabar), Laksamana Muda (Laksda) TNI A Taufiq R (tengah) melakukan salam komando bersama pejabat baru Komandan Pangkalan TNI AL (Danlantamal) XII Pontianak, Brigjen TNI (Mar) M Hari (kanan) dan pejabat lama Laksamana Pertama TNI Heru Santoso (kiri) usai sertijab di Mako Lantamal XII Pontianak, Kalbar, Kamis (7/1). Brigjen TNI (Mar) M Hari menggantikan Laksma TNI Heru Santoso, yang selanjutnya akan bertugas sebagai Staf Khusus KASAL. ANTARA FOTO/Jessica Helena Wuysang/pd/16


----------



## MarveL

_The Defense Ministry and the Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) have signed Cost Share Agreement (CSA) contract which marks the second phase or EMD (Engineering and Manufacturing Development) Phase of KF-X/IF-X fighter jet between Indonesia and South Korea._

_




"The contract effectively means all preparation for investment and division of labor related to the plane's development is concluded," the aerospace company said.





Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) President and CEO Ha Sung-yong, third from right, poses with other participants at the Ministry of Defense of Indonesia in Jakarta, Thursday, after signing contracts with Indonesia's defense ministry and the state-run defense firm PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) to jointly develop Korea's fighter jet. Fifth from right is Defense Acquisition Program Administration Minister Chang Myoung-jin, sixth from left is Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and second from left is PTDI President Budi Santoso. / Courtesy of KAI





"The project is expected to be completed by the first half of the year 2026 and the production process will be able to start from the second half of that year"

Click to expand...



berita yang sama di halaman sebelumnya masih bahasa indo ya...., so here it is.

*300 expert to learn KF-X/IF-X's manufacturing production*
Friday, 08 January 2016 | 03:00 WIB





_

_
REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- Some 300 Indonesian aviation experts and technicians will leave for South Korea to learn the manufacture of KF-X/IF-X jet fighters.

"We will send 200 to 300 people to Korea," Budi Santoso, president director of state aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia, said here on Thursday.

The sending of Indonesian aviation experts and technicians to South Korea is part of a contract between the two countries for joint manufacture of KF-X/IF-X jet fighters.

Under the contract, South Korea has agreed to finance 80 percent of the total costs to manufacture the jet fighters, while Indonesia will bear 20 percent of the production costs.

The Indonesian government is expected to spend Rp18 trillion on the project.

"Although we only have a 20 percent stake in the project, we will receive 100 percent of the knowledge to develop the plane. The transfer of technology will reach 100 percent instead of 20 percent," he said.

All the technicians will study the entire program for the manufacture of KF-X/IF-X jet fighters for three to four years in South Korea.

Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said 20 percent of people employed in the manufacture of the first unit of the jet fighters in South Korea will come from Indonesia and 50 percent in the manufacture of the second unit of such plane.

Meanwhile, 80 percent of workers to [produce KF-X/IF-X jet fighters in Indonesia will be Indonesians.\

300 expert to learn KF-X/IF-X's manufacturing production | Republika Online

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

kaka404 said:


> ^^ indobatt darfur...



Nope. Indonesian Formed Police Unit (FPU).


----------



## MarveL

*TNI to strengthen its presence on outlying islands*
Friday, 08 January 2016 | 05:00 WIB







_TNI Chief General Gatot Nurmantyo_

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- The Indonesian military (TNI) will strengthen its presence in the country's outlying and foremost islands particularly in the eastern part which still lacks personnel and weapons, TNI Chief General Gatot Nurmantyo said.

"We need to change the paradigm. When East Timor was part of Indonesia, the Indonesian outlying and foremost island was East Timor. Now that East Timor has changed into Timor Leste (as an independent state), our outlying islands are Liran, Wetar, Kisar, Leti (all in Maluku province) and Alor (in East Nusatengga province)," he said after attending Christmas celebration at the TNI Headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, on Thursday.

He said only two naval personnel and two army soldiers are now stationed in each of the islands. Therefore, the number of military personnel will be increased in the future.

Saumlaki island which borders Australia has a radar to detect aircraft infiltrating into the Indonesian air territory. But personnel of the radar cannot file a request to the national air defense commander to send a Sukhoi jet fighter from its squadron in Makassar, South Sulawesi, if there is a foreign plane infiltrating the Indonesian territory, he said.

_"If there is a foreign plane infiltrating (into the Indonesian territory) what they can do is praying to God. May the plane get out from Indonesia," he said._

He said the TNI has evaluated its strength on the islands sharing common borders with other countries. To strengthen the TNI's presence on the islands, an airport will be built in Selaru island in Maluku province, among others. As such, military planes can land there.

TNI to strengthen its presence on outlying islands | Republika Online


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Konstruksi undercarriage unit kendaraan taktis bdltech







 Demo UAV LSU 02 LAPAN pada peringatan Hari Nusantara


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

_Submarine Warfare
@*irwin day



*_

_Paskhas AU Troops
@*mr jeff



*_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

TNI AD akan Tingkatkan Detasemen Zeni Menjadi Batalyon
_Detasemen Zeni TNI AD akan ditingkatkan menjadi batalyon. Ini dilakukan salah satunya untuk membantu program Nawacita Presiden Joko Widodo dalam hal pembangunan. _





"Zeni sedang dalam proses peningkatan, karena Zeni sedang laku keras, yang kebetulan sejalan dengan progam pembangunan Nawacita, jadi itu program-program yang bisa dilakukan mereka (Zeni). Maka itu sudah ada pembicaraan internal untuk peningkatan," ujar Kadispenad Brigjen TNI Sabrar Fadhilah.

_READ MORE: TNI AD akan Tingkatkan Detasemen Zeni Menjadi Batalyon_


----------



## Indos

*





DPR Dorong Proyek Kapal Selam PT PAL

Sabtu, 06 Juni 2015 08:00

Surabaya (BM)* - Wakil Ketua Komisi VI DPR RI, Azam Azman Natawijana menegaskan akan mendorong PT PAL Indonesia membangun infrastruktur kapal selam di Indonesia, sehingga akan menjadikan bangsa Indonesia mandiri di bidang maritim.

"Langkah nyata yang kita lakukan di DPR untuk mendorong PT PAL, salah satunya memberikan tambahan anggaran pada 2016 nanti sebesar Rp 1 triliun untuk pembangun infrastruktur kapal selam," ucap Azam, saat menghadiri prosesi pemotongan pelat pertama kapal perang pesanan Filipina, Jumat (5/6).

Dikatakannya, untuk penyertaan modal negara dalam membangun infrastruktur kapal selam tahun 2015 sudah disetujui sebesar Rp 1,5 triliun, dan 2016 juga sudah disetujui sebesar Rp 1 triliun. "Anggaran total Rp 2,5 triliun itu digunakan untuk membangun fasilitas pembuatan kapal selam, karena sebelumnya Kementerian Pertahanan itu membeli tiga kapal selam dari perusahan swasta Korea, yang dua dibuat di Korea dan satu dibuat di Indonesia serta diminta untuk membuat fasilitas itu," paparnya.

Ia berharap, ke depan dengan adanya fasilitas yang ada PT PAL Indonesia (persero) mampu membuat atau memproduksi kapal selam sendiri dan tidak ketergantungan dengan negara lain. "Kita harapkan dengan adanya fasilitas yang sudah terbangun, akan berguna pada pembuatan kapal selam selanjutnya, tanpa ketergantungan dengan negara lain lagi," tukasnya.

Sebelumnya, Direktur Utama PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Firmansyah Arifin mengatakan pembangunan infrastruktur kapal selam di Indonesia akan mulai dilakukan pada 2016 untuk menindaklanjuti penunjukan perusahaan pelat merah itu dalam memproduksi kapal selam dari Kementerian Pertahanan.

"Kami bangun dulu infrastrukturnya, sebab kami belum punya dan hanya punya landasannya kapal selam. Dengan adanya infrastruktur, ke depan kami bisa lebih banyak produksi kapal selam," imbuhnya.

Terkait proses pembuatan dua kapal perang pesanan Filipina, PT PAL mengklaim telah mencapai 25 persen dari seluruh bentuk kapal jenis "Strategic Sealift Vessel" (SSV).

Firmansyah Arifin mengatakan saat ini untuk kapal ke-1 memasuki tahap prosesi Peletakan Lunas atau "Keel Laying", dan untuk kapal ke-2 memasuki proses pemotongan plat pertama "Frist Steel Cutting" yang dilakukan di Bengkel Assembly, Divisi Kapal Niaga PT PAL Indonesia.

"Apa yang kita kerjakan saat ini sudah mencapai 25 persen, dan untuk peralatan impor yang kita butuhkan sudah ada 80 persen. Insya Allah prosesnya akan tepat waktu dan November 2015 akan kita luncurkan," ucapnya.

Kapal perang SSV merupakan produk alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) pertama yang berhasil dieskpor ke luar negeri oleh Indonesia. Kapal tersebut didesain dengan panjang 123 meter, lebar 21,8 meter dan mampu mengangkut 500 pasukan serta bobot hingga 10.300 ton, yang dapat melaju selama 30 hari dengan jarak 9.360 mill laut dengan kecepatan maksimal 16 knot.

Selain itu, kapal buatan anak negeri ini juga mampu membawa dua helikopter, dan mengangkut kapal "landing craft utility" (LCU), serta tank hingga truk militer. "Kapal dengan teknologi canggih yang mampu dibawa ke lautan dangkal ini sangat cocok untuk negara kepulauan, selain itu kapal ini baik digunakan perang atau nonperang serta dijadikan sebagai Rumah Sakit apung di laut," tuturnya. (at/epe)

BeritaMetro.co.id: DPR Dorong Proyek Kapal Selam PT PAL

So, the money has been there now, I believe, since PT Pindad has confirmed that government fund allocated for state owned enterprises has already been injected in December last year.


----------



## Nike

*President inaugurates Djoko Setiadi as chief of Cryptography Agency*
Jumat, 8 Januari 2016 14:10 WIB | 547 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo here on Friday inaugurated Djoko Setiadi as chief of the State Cryptography Agency, or locally known as "Lembaga Sandi Negara" (Lemsaneg), at the State Palace.

Setiadi had earlier served as chief of Lemsaneg in his capacity as an active military man, and now when entering retirement, he has been appointed as Lemsaneg head in his capacity as a civilian. 

Setiadis inauguration on Friday was based on Presidential Decree No.36/TPA/2015 on the appointment of a high official as leader of Lemsaneg.

The presidential decree contains the appointment of Major General (ret.) Djoko Setiadi as chief of Lemsaneg and has been granted financial and administrative rights and other facilities at the level of echelon 1A.

The presidential decree came into effect since it was issued on December 21, 2015.

On the occasion, Setiadi was administered the oath of office by the president. Setiadi later signed the minutes of his appointment as chief of Lemsaneg.

Present at the inauguration ceremony were former president Megawati Sukarnoputri, Vice President Jusuf Kalla, Chairman of the Presidential Advisory Council Sri Adiningsih, and Prof. Jimly Asshiddiqie, among several other officials.

Following the completion of the event, Setiadi was congratulated by the president and vice president as well as the guests invited to attend the ceremony.(*)

President inaugurates Djoko Setiadi as chief of Cryptography Agency - ANTARA News


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Fungsi Bakamla selengkapnya adalah:

1. Menyusun kebijakan nasional di bidang keamanan dan keselamatan di wilayah perairan Indonesia
2. Menyelenggarakan sistem peringatan dini keamanan dan keselamatan di wilayah perairan Indonesia
3. Melaksanakan penjagaan, pengawasan, pencegahan, dan penindakan pelanggaran hukum di wilayah perairan Indonesia 
4. Menyinergikan dan memonitor pelaksanaan patroli perairan oleh instansi terkait;
5. Memberikan dukungan teknis dan operasional kepada instansi terkait;
6. Memberikan bantuan pencarian dan pertolongan di wilayah perairan Indonesia


----------



## Nike

Dokumentasi sejumlah personil Detasemen Zeni Tempur 5/Chakti Mandra Guna dari Kodam XVI Pattimura membersihkan sampah bekas banjir bandang yang menumpuk di bahu jalan di kawasan Batumerah, Ambon, Maluku, Senin (5/8). Warga korban banjir pada sejumlah kawasan di Ambon terus mengeluhkan kelambanan respon pemerintah Kota Ambon dalam membantu warga membersihkan sampah sisa banjir. (ANTARA FOTO/Izaac Mulyawan)


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

_For the records
@*forum sejarah & militer



*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Kopaska unit using CANTOKA (Carrier and Tactical Boarding Kopaska) equipped RHIB to assault and boarding a vessels






Cantoka is brain fruit of Kopaska unit to maximizing the potential of boarding tactical situation using the most efficient ways compared to older tactical boarding methods such as wire rope ladder technique. With Cantoka Kopaska unit can boarding any vessels in just less than minutes times minimizing all the unnecessary risks








pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 285694



WTF, he can't firing from prone positions with those kind of magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

@anas_nurhafidz

The last point is quite misleading though,

Maybe more precise to say that 80 % of work share in IFX (Indonesian version of KFX) is done by Indonesians. It talks about air frame production ( + assembling) only of course.

In more business point of view, it hasnt been clear yet how much we gain from IFX production and how much we gain from KFX production. Our market share is South East Asian countries according to what I know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> @anas_nurhafidz
> 
> The last point is quite misleading though,
> 
> Maybe more precise to say that 80 % of work share in IFX (Indonesian version of KFX) is done by Indonesians. It talks about air frame production ( + assembling) only of course.
> 
> In more business point of view, it hasnt been clear yet how much we gain from IFX production and how much we gain from KFX production. Our market share is South East Asian countries according to what I know.



still needing assistance to assembled and wiring and programming, hence came the 20 per-cent of worker will be Korean engineer. N-250 in the past is like that, worse if i am recall






Sea Rider and Kopaska and Ahmad Yani Class frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 285691
> 
> 
> View attachment 285692
> 
> 
> View attachment 285694


_Wtf, That's magz



_



madokafc said:


> Kopaska unit using CANTOKA (Carrier and Tactical Boarding Kopaska) equipped RHIB to assault and boarding a vessels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cantoka is brain fruit of Kopaska unit to maximizing the potential of boarding tactical situation using the most efficient ways compared to older tactical boarding methods such as wire rope ladder technique. With Cantoka Kopaska unit can boarding any vessels in just less than minutes times minimizing all the unnecessary risks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF, he can't firing from prone positions with those kind of magazine


Not if you stick it in this


----------



## Nike

Dokumentasi prajurit Satgas Pengamanan Perbatasan Indonesia-Malaysia, Batalion Infantri 644/Walet Sakti, bersiaga di Pos Pamtas Bantan, Balai Karangan, Sanggau, Kalimantan Barat, Jumat (4/12). (ANTARA FOTO/Ismar Patrizki)

TNI AD tambah personil di pulau terluar - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia discusses military equipment maintenance with Russia*
Jumat, 8 Januari 2016 20:56 WIB | 384 Views

Denis Manturov. (ANTARA/Yudhi Mahatma)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Russia and Indonesia discussed the issue of maintenance of military hardware during a meeting between Russian Minister of Trade and Industry Denis Manturov and Indonesian defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu here on Friday.

"We discussed bilateral cooperation, including ways to bring about improvement in military equipment maintenance," Manturov said at a press conference.

He said he had also discussed bilateral cooperation in military equipment procurement.

Russia is as one of Indonesias source countries for main weapon system hardware for its military (TNI).

Manturov had earlier also met with President Joko Widodo and the countrys minister of economy.

At the meeting, they also discussed cooperation in the economic field, including palm oil and fish exports to Russia.

They also discussed non-tariff barriers that need to be scrapped.

With regard to infrastructure, they discussed railway development in East Kalimantan as well as development of aluminum and bauxite smelter, nickel processing and aviation cooperation with PT Dirgantara, besides shipbuilding and pharmaceutical industries.

"Russia has asked for support to smoothen the process of its investment in the country," chief economic minister Darmin Nasution said.

_(Reporting by Martha Herlinawati Simanjuntak/Uu.H-YH/INE/KR-BSR/A014)_

Indonesia discusses military equipment maintenance with Russia - ANTARA News






Presiden Joko Widodo (kanan) berjabat tangan dengan Menteri Perdagangan dan Industri Rusia Denis Manturov (kiri) saat kunjungan kerja di Istana Merdeka, Jakarta, Jumat (8/1/16). (ANTARA FOTO/Yudhi Mahatma)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Looking through Indonesian Navy Naval Officer School daily life

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bennedict

Is this soldier from TNI? I dont know they introduces new carmouflage...






Gegana (Police Special Response Unit)


----------



## Nike

Bennedict said:


> Is this soldier from TNI? I dont know they introduces new carmouflage...



model itu, disewa Pindad. Mukanya aja Chibi-chibi gitu


----------



## Bennedict

madokafc said:


> model itu, disewa Pindad. Mukanya aja Chibi-chibi gitu


Haha emang keliatan bukan tentara sih

------------------------
BMP-3F


----------



## Nike

KRI Sutanto 377 saat menembakkan roket anti kapal selam RBU 6000. TNI AL kini mengandalkan jenis RBU-6000 yang terpasang pada armada korvet Parchim, dan ada lagi roket anti kapal selam jenis Bofors SR375A kaliber 375mm. Untuk jenis Bofors SR375A diusung oleh 3 kapal perang kelas Fatahillah, yakni KRI Fatahillah 361, KRI Malahayati 362, dan KRI Nala 363. Sedangkan jenis RBU-6000 lebih terlihat masif, pasalnya populasi korvet Parchim TNI AL mencapai 16 kapal perang, dimana pada masing-masing kapal dilengkapi dua peluncur RBU-6000 kaliber 213mm. - See more at: KRI Sutanto 377 saat menembakkan roket anti kapal selam RBU 6000.TNI AL kini me... | Iconosquare






KRI Lambung Mangkurat 374. KRI Lambung Mangkurat adlh sebuah Korvet kls Parchim yg dibuat utk Volksmarine / AL Jerman Timur pd akhir 70-an. Penamaan menurut Pakta Warsawa adlh Project 133. Kapal ini didesain utk prg anti kapal selam diperairan dangkal/pantai. 16 kapal dibuat utk Volksmarine (1997-1981) dan 12 kapal (versi modifikasi) dibuat utk AL Soviet pd 1985-1990 olh Peenewerft, Wolgast. - See more at: KRI Lambung Mangkurat 374.KRI Lambung Mangkurat adlh sebuah Korvet kls Parchim ... | Iconosquare


----------



## MarveL

*Joint military-police operation fails to apprehend Indonesia's most wanted terrorist leader*





_Police officers carry the coffin of First Brig. Winarto at a cemetery in Blumbang village in Boyolali, Central Java, on Saturday._

Photo: The Jakarta Post/ANN

Two days before a joint police military operation expires, military personnel have started to leave the Central Sulawesi town of Poso, but there is no indication that terrorist leader Santoso, also known as Abu Wardah, will be smoked out of his hideout in the forests of Central Sulawesi.

The three-month "Camar Maleo Code" operation has involved 700 military and 1,000 police personnel.

The soldiers, who have been in Poso since October, began to be sent home on Thursday, although the operation will not end until Saturday.

The soldiers are from three battalions in Central, South and North Sulawesi provinces.

Dozens of trucks transported the military personnel to the Poso Regimental Command before they will head to their respective bases.

Poso Police chief Adj. Sr. Comr. Ronny Suseno said that besides the 700 military personnel, 300 police officers also began to be withdrawn on Thursday.

"Meanwhile, 700 officers of the Mobile Brigade are still being maintained to fill the vacancy due to the withdrawal of the military personnel," said Ronny as reported by kompas.com, adding that their function was to separate residents from the terrorist group.

Joint military-police operation fails to apprehend Indonesia's most wanted terrorist leader, AsiaOne Asia News


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Panser Anoa No.302
Someone please modify the wiki "number built" data for this panser.
_Anoa (armoured personnel carrier) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_


















Pledge of Allegiance of the US Somersworth Inaugural Mayor also Use Bahasa Indonesia

_For the first time, a faithful reading of the pledge of allegiance for Somersworth Mayor, New Hampshire, USA, is also done using bahasa Indonesia. The pledge readings indicate a very good relations between the two countries._





_Pembacaan Ikrar Setia Pelantikan Wali Kota Somersworth AS Gunakan Bahasa Indonesia_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Panser Anoa No.302
> Someone please modify the wiki "number built" data for this panser.
> _Anoa (armoured personnel carrier) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_
> 
> View attachment 285880
> 
> 
> View attachment 285881
> 
> 
> View attachment 285882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pledge of Allegiance of the US Somersworth Inaugural Mayor also Use Bahasa Indonesia
> 
> _For the first time, a faithful reading of the pledge of allegiance for Somersworth Mayor, New Hampshire, USA, is also done using bahasa Indonesia. The pledge readings indicate a very good relations between the two countries._
> 
> 
> _Pembacaan Ikrar Setia Pelantikan Wali Kota Somersworth AS Gunakan Bahasa Indonesia_




i think more than 302, as we had already seen in PT PINDAD production facility there is some Anoa still in production


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> i think more than 302, as we had already seen in PT PINDAD production facility there is some Anoa still in production



I agree, the image serve as a prove that PINDAD already pass the 300 units production mark. I already posted the NO.300 few monts back.



Jokowi poll: Dissatisfaction reigns, but some trust remains 

*Conclusion:* Suffice to say that as of now, President Jokowi remains Indonesia’s most powerful political figure.
The public has, it is true, stated loud and clear through a number of opinion polls that they are dissatisfied with the general performance of the administration. Yet the public still maintains a high level of trust in the President, something that other political players seem unable to earn. The ball remains in Jokowi’s court — it is up to him now to fulfill the public’s great expectations.

read more: _Jokowi poll: Dissatisfaction reigns, but some trust remains | The Jakarta Post_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pics from paspampres.id

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Panser Anoa No.302
> Someone please modify the wiki "number built" data for this panser.
> _Anoa (armoured personnel carrier) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_
> 
> View attachment 285880
> 
> 
> View attachment 285881
> 
> 
> View attachment 285882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pledge of Allegiance of the US Somersworth Inaugural Mayor also Use Bahasa Indonesia
> 
> _For the first time, a faithful reading of the pledge of allegiance for Somersworth Mayor, New Hampshire, USA, is also done using bahasa Indonesia. The pledge readings indicate a very good relations between the two countries._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pembacaan Ikrar Setia Pelantikan Wali Kota Somersworth AS Gunakan Bahasa Indonesia_



Dari situs pindad: Hingga saat ini panser anoa sudah diproduksi 300 unit dari tahun 2008 hingga tahun 2014. Pada tahun ini PT Pindad sedang melakukan perakitan sekitar 40 unit. Panser Anoa sendiri menggunakan mesin Renault Truk Dxi.7, memiliki berat tempur 15.000 kg, serta bermuatan 12 orang.

Belum yg dipakai Polisi, Juga di acara 1 jam bersama Pak silmy beliau bilang PBB pesan 30 unit, belum yg buat satuan lokal disini. 350 unit lebihlah CMIIW
------------------------------
Indonesia will receive first batch of AH-64E Guardian in this year!






Tahun Ini, TNI AD Terima Helikopter AH64E Apache | Republika Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

weekend edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Dari situs pindad: Hingga saat ini panser anoa sudah diproduksi 300 unit dari tahun 2008 hingga tahun 2014. Pada tahun ini PT Pindad sedang melakukan perakitan sekitar 40 unit. Panser Anoa sendiri menggunakan mesin Renault Truk Dxi.7, memiliki berat tempur 15.000 kg, serta bermuatan 12 orang.
> 
> Belum yg dipakai Polisi, Juga di acara 1 jam bersama Pak silmy beliau bilang PBB pesan 30 unit, belum yg buat satuan lokal disini. 350 unit lebihlah CMIIW
> ------------------------------
> Indonesia will receive first batch of AH-64E Guardian in this year!
> 
> View attachment 285898
> 
> 
> Tahun Ini, TNI AD Terima Helikopter AH64E Apache | Republika Online




sip berarti kita bakalan bisa lihat Joint combo Apache-Hind lagi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

madokafc said:


> sip berarti kita bakalan bisa lihat Joint combo Apache-Hind lagi








Yupz...

NBO-105
MI-35
AH-64E

It would be very lethal for ground support..


----------



## Indos

Maybe in the future Gandiwa






Gandiwa uses Bell platform (Bell 412 EP) in general as PT Dirgantara is also producing Bell 412 EP (The blades mechanism should copy Apache instead to have extreme maneuver capability)

Bell AH-IZ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

madokafc said:


> sip berarti kita bakalan bisa lihat Joint combo Apache-Hind lagi




I never realized how massive apaches are.


----------



## Nike

@Indos that's such BWK you put here






bailey bridge under construction by Zeni Construction Detachment


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> @Indos that's such BWK you put here



1 of the image filesize almost reach 1MB. Everyone, please consider reducing the filesize before posting. Below 100kb would be favorable or at least under 200kb


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Now, tell me how cool is this... Pimp my Anoa2 ride...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Now, tell me how cool is this... Pimp my Anoa2 ride...
> View attachment 285932


Crazy!

Ini gambaran yg pak Silmy bilang Pindad lagi ngebangun dan merancang Anoa3 kali ya?


----------



## Nike

*President Jokowi to send envoy to mediate Saudi-Iran conflict*
Sabtu, 9 Januari 2016 08:42 WIB | 675 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) said he would send a special envoy to Saudi Arabia and Iran in an effort to mediate the conflict and heightening of tension between to countries.

"Yes, I will send a special envoy to Iran and Saudi Arabia next week. It will be announced before the departure of the envoy (from the ministry of foreign affairs). I hope the departure will take place soon, possibly on Monday," President Jokowi said at the State Palace here on Friday.

The president said it is very important now to send the special envoy as there would be no direct talks. 

One of the aims in sending the envoy is to deliver the Indonesian offer to serve as a mediator for the two conflicting countries. 

"Sending an envoy would have different weight from only having telephone talks. We show seriousness if we send an envoy," the president said.

The diplomatic relations between the two countries worsened after Saudi Arabia executed 47 people who were suspected terrorists, including Iranian cleric Nmr al-Nimr.(*)


President Jokowi to send envoy to mediate Saudi-Iran conflict - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

*Menhan: Tahun Depan PT PAL Bisa Buat Kapal Selam*

13 Agustus 2015 20:41 |



Surabaya, GATRAnews - Industri galangan kapal PT PAL Indonesia saat ini berencana membuat kapal selam untuk TNI Angkatan Laut (TNI AL). Kerjasama alih teknologi dengan Korea Selatan pun sedang dibangun guna mendukung rencana tersebut. PT PAL telah mengirim ratusan pekerjanya ke Korsel guna mempelajari pembuatan kapal selam. 

"Ada 206 personel kami yang kami kirim ke Korsel untuk belajar. Alhamdulillah dengan melihat dan mempelajari disana sebagian besar sudah berhasil dan pulang kembali," ujarnya saat kunjungan kerja Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu ke PT PAL di Surabaya Jawa Timur, Kamis (13/8). 

PT PAL kini tengah membangun galangan khusus untuk kapal selam di kawasan Markas Komando Armada Timur (Koarmatim) Surabaya. 

Menhan Ryamizard berharap tahun ini galangan kapal selam sudah rampung sehingga tahun depan sudah memulai tahap produksi kapal selam buatan anak negeri. "Infrastruktur kapal selam tahun ini selesai sehingga tahun depan bisa dimulai pembuatannya," ucapnya. 

Menhan pun memuji PT PAL yang mampu membuat kapal baik sipil maupun kapal perang dengan kualitas baik. Terbukti dengan adanya pesanan 2 unit kapal Landing Platform Dock (LPD) dari Filipina dan ketertarikan dari Uni Emirat Arab. 

"Bagus lah, sudah banyak orang pesan. Ada dari Filipina, dan Uni Emirat Arab," ungkap Menhan. Kedepan, mantan KASAD era Presiden Megawati Soekarnoputri itu berharap, kapal buatan PAL bisa bersaing di pasaran internasional. "Kedepan bisa lah, kita kan udah bisa transfer teknologi dan bisa lebih maju lagi," harapnya.

Reporter: Ervan Bayu

Gatranews - Menhan: Tahun Depan PT PAL Bisa Buat Kapal Selam

So, it is in progress though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesian Special Forces Adopt Surefire 100 Round _Magazine_




Indonesia’s Naval Special Forces (KOPASKA) were photographed with AR-15/M4 type rifles and Surefire 100 round magazine. This is the first photo I have seen of active duty troops using the Surefire 100 round magazine. The photo was taken during preparations for the 2013 APEC Leaders Summit next month.




I have used this magazine from a fully automatic M4. It works fine, but it is heavy. Here is a demonstration of being fired in full auto …

Indonesian Special Forces Adopt Surefire 100 Round Magazine - The Firearm Blog

KOPASKA are a very, very tough, highly-professional and thoroughly-competent special forces organization by any standards. They are the Indonesian equivalent of the SEAL teams, and are to be respected for their abilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

*The Bonefish unmanned surface vessel mission system on show at Pacific 2015*

*



*


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Caesar Nexter 155mm Tested...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

brief history about Dahana Corporation, one of the major supplier for explosive device in Indonesia

PT DAHANA (Persero) or “DAHANA” is a State-Owned Company (BUMN) in the field of strategic industry which provides services on integrated explosives for Oil and Gas Sector, General Mining, Quarries and Constructions as well as Security Defense sector.

*Serving the nation better!*

The history of DAHANA as a pioneer in this industry started with the project of Menang of Air Force of the Republic of Indonesia (AURI) in 1966 in Tasikmalaya, West Java.

Having been made official to become DAHANA General Company based on the Government Regulation No. 36/1973, it was later on stated as a State-Owned Company (Persero) in 1991.

DAHANA has been put to a test and proven to be capable of providing excellent integrated explosive and blasting services for various purposes and conditions, including bench blasting, trench blasting dan underwater blasting, which are fairly complicated. DAHANA is capable of handling comprehensive blasting process from design, calculation, drill holepreparation, blasting configuration, explosive supply, blasting execution, to operational security.

Innovation is a core word for DAHANA to constantly develop itself both in new products and in a more efficient process.

DAHANA has successfully established Cartridge Emulsion Plant, ANFO, Electric and Non-electric Detonator Plant,Ammonium NitrateSolution Plant and Booster Plant, as well as owning a bonded magazine and On-site Plant warehouse, an emulsion plant in numerous mining locations.

In 2012, DAHANA completed the establishment of the largest development and manufacturing facilities in ASEAN, which is named Energetic Material Center (EMC) located in Subang, Jawa Barat.

DAHANA realizes that the company pillar is placed in the outstanding human resource management, effective management, and well-organized company. This is shown in the commitment of PT DAHANA (Persero) management through Quality Management Policy, and Environment and Workplace Health Security, which has acquired certifications of ISO 9001:2008, ISO 14001:2004, and OHSAS 18001:2007.

In the future, DAHANA wishes to serve the nation better by serving as the government partner in defense industry development in the country. SERVING THE NATION BETTER!

Dahana

Project Menang itself actually an independent project from Air Force and Indonesian Aeronautic Research center to provide explosive and propellant device to be used for the contemporary indigenous rocket programme for military use purpose, the end goals at the time is to provide Indonesian Armed Forces with Armed Rocket who had capacities to engage any target in tactical theater. But the programme is actually diverted for civilian use, especially for mining purpose with the boom of Indonesian Mining industries in the beginning of 70 decades at the time of Middle Eastern Oil Crisis. And so we can see how Dahana had been evolved into one large civilian companies who engaged in explosive devices for civilian and military purpose. Lately Dahana had been leaned towards military industries with their co project with PT PINDAD to provide explosive devices and Joint Venture for Propellant Factories set up in West Java.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toke115

328th Para Raider Battalion

Credit: jhon_ipenk






Indonesia's Mobile Brigade

Credit: Choy ASB

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Herky In Different Camos
@mr jeff


----------



## Nike

One of Kopasus personnel with his FN-Minimi para, using collapsible stock to replace fixed butts, having railing and PIP (Product improvement Package) features. For machine gun squads, Minimi is at the top with the adoption of dual feed system, unlike Ultimax from Singapore which using single feed system. This mean Minimi can using dual input system for its ammunition stocks. First, Minimi can using drum or box magazine contain 200 bullets or folding wraps contain 100 bullets. Minimi too can using belt-chain ammunition style for its feed system. The second input is using standard magazine ammunition, either M-16 mags or SS-1, because Minimi had using STANAG. 

Indonesian Army adopting FN-Minimi at large and spreads among its regular unit and been acquire license production for Minimi by PT PINDAD named as SM-3.

Minimi had been hailed as good squad infantry weapons and proven very reliable and persistent while in combat and battle field conditions require minimum maintenance.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Penerbad with Bell-412 EP Helicopter along with Raider 509/R battalion personnel pose together before taking a fast roping exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

"KRI Nanggala 402 and KRI Sutedi Senoputra 878, a Parchim class anti-submarine corvette"

The Type 209-1300 submarines (U-boot) and the Parchim-class submarine hunters (U-Jagd Schiff), both were brought from Germany, West and East, they were used to hunt each other during the cold war, but here they are friends.




@*korps hiu kencana*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








How many AK's in Indonesian Army inventory ? @Jakartans@PkDef @anas_nurhafidz @toke115 @pr1v4t33r

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Don't know for sure, also in wikipedia there's no information for the numbers. Small arms are uncounted Imho


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Don't know for sure, also in wikipedia there's no information for the numbers. Small arms are uncounted Imho
> View attachment 286160



look like Soviet made bought by Soekarno administrations.... but if it so, it means we bought a very large number of AK's because in operation Karpet Mabur we are donating tens thousands of AK's to Mujahedeen factions in Afghanistan via Pakistan. And we are still using them occasionally until now

Land Rover Defender with AGL-40

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to Virgian Petra

reporting SAR efforts from KRI Banda Aceh, Sea Java


----------



## Nike

Border post of Navy in Sei Nyamuk, North Borneo






credit to nisbroth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Densus 88 Raids House of Suspected Terrorist in Bandung

Jakarta. *National Police counterterrorism unit Densus 88 raided a house in Bandung, West Java, on Sunday after arresting a terror suspect the night before.

The house, on Jalan Mengger Girang in the Pasirluyu area of the West Java capital, was raided by dozens of Densus 88 officers and West Java Provincial Police equipped with explosive scanners and special vehicles at about 2 p.m., news agency Antara reported.

The owner of the house, whose identity is yet to be released, was arrested Saturday night. Police are still searching the house.

The counter terrorism officials have not made any official statement at this stage.

West Java Police Spokesman Sr. Comr. Sulistyo Pudjo Hartono told Tempo.co that the suspect "is definitely a terrorist" adding that the sting had uncovered lots of evidence. Sulistyo declined to reveal what had been collected.

He did not point to which terrorism plot the suspect may have been involved in, or if the raid was related to a possible future attack.

Police arrested over a dozen people in a series of raids across the country in the last two weeks of 2015, linking many of the suspects to planned attacks and suicide bombing plots against a range of targets, including security forces and religious minorities.

Bandung was itself the scene of a terror attack on New Year's Eve when a low-powered explosive went off in the city's main square, or Alun-Alun.

The bomb was planted underneath a car belonging to television station tvOne, which was covering the celebration, parked just across from the private residence of Bandung Mayor Ridwan Kamil

Densus 88 Raids House of Suspected Terrorist in Bandung | Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

anas_nurhafidz said:


> "KRI Nanggala 402 and KRI Sutedi Senoputra 878, a Parchim class anti-submarine corvette"
> 
> The Type 209-1300 submarines (U-boot) and the Parchim-class submarine hunters (U-Jagd Schiff), both were brought from Germany, West and East, they were used to hunt each other during the cold war, but here they are friends.
> View attachment 286139
> 
> @*korps hiu kencana*



Its weird how things turn out


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 286236




hmm, i found this






find the bastard....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> hmm, i found this...find the bastard....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 286240



well usually well trained eye need at least several seconds to find a well camouflaged sniper in hidden position, but for average people they will need more time and that's mean more time for the sniper to pick up his target at leisure.

Saracen and Cavalry units






credit to original poster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many AK's in Indonesian Army inventory ? @Jakartans@PkDef @anas_nurhafidz @toke115 @pr1v4t33r


No info, its hard to track the purchase of small arms especially AK-47 since it could be from third party not to mention Chinese version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

New Product, SSX Pindad






Calibr 7,62x51mm
Shoot Range 700m

Launch This Year and will be named by Mr President

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

Seremoninya masih terbilang "sederhana" jika dibandingkan dengan penobatan Sultan di Keraton Yogyakarta. Dahulu Kadipaten Pakualaman ini menguasai kabupaten Kulonprogo, termasuk tanah bandara baru (NY-IA) di yogyakarta yang sedang dibangun, didirikan diatas sertifikat tanah Pakualaman's Ground.

_In addition to the previous post - Pakualaman's Duke Pakualam X Coronationt:_

*Pakualaman has new monarch*





_*Caretaker of culture: *RM Wijoseno Hario Bimo aka Kanjeng Gusti Pangeran Haryo (KGPH) Suryodilogo sits on his throne after being crowned Kanjeng Gusti Pangeran Adipati Arya (KGPAA) Paku Alam X, sultan of Pakualaman, in a coronation ceremony held at the Pakualaman Palace complex in Yogyakarta on Thursday. (Tempo)_

RM Wijoseno Hario Bimo aka Kanjeng Gusti Pangeran Haryo (KGPH) Suryodilogo was officially crowned Pakualaman leader with a reigning title of Kanjeng Gusti Pangeran Adipati Arya (KGPAA) Paku Alam X in a coronation ceremony held at Sewatama meeting hall at the Pakualaman complex in Yogyakarta on Thursday.

He replaced his father, KGPAA Paku Alam IX, who passed away on Nov.22.

In the coronation ceremony, KGPH Suryodilogo was installed as the highest ruler of Pakualaman after the Kyai Bontit, an heirloom kris or dagger, was pinned to him. In the ceremony, the 53-year-old stood before his throne, which is located at the northern tip of the Sewatama hall, before sitting upon it, surrounded by various heirloom weapons.

In his speech, KGPAA Paku Alam X promised to honor the obligation he had inherited from his forefathers to serve as a caretaker of culture. He defined culture as an intellectual practice related to concrete governmental and artistic activities.

“Being a caretaker of culture is not an easy task. My reign falls in a time of struggle between tradition and modernization. Creativity necessitates innovation; that is all the more the case in an age in which change never stops speeding up,” said the Pakualaman leader.

Law No.13/2012 on Yogyakarta’s special status stipulates that with the coronation, KGPAA Paku Alam X automatically becomes deputy Yogyakarta governor.

Several state officials attended the hour-long coronation ceremony, including Home Affairs Minister Tjahjo Kumolo, State Secretary Pratikno, Religious Affairs Minister Lukman Hakim Saifuddin and Culture and Education Minister Anies Baswedan.

Equally present were former president Megawati Soekarnoputri and her daughter, Coordinating Human Development and Culture Minister Puan Maharani, Central Java Governor Ganjar Pranowo and Yogyakarta Sultan Sri Sultan Hamengku Buwono X, who is also the Yogyakarta governor, and his wife and their four daughters.

Also taking part were the monarchs of a number of Indonesia’s minor courts, such as those of the Karangasem kingdom in Bali and the Cirebon kingdom in West Java. (ebf)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

121st Shark Company, 12th Battalion, Group-1 Kopassus Para-Commando
Photo credit : Fadillah_Adie























anas_nurhafidz said:


> New Product, SSX Pindad
> 
> View attachment 286281
> 
> 
> Calibr 7,62x51mm
> Shoot Range 700m
> 
> Launch This Year and will be named by Mr President


Bro @anas_nurhafidz postingannya gw repost ke Forum Sejarah & Militer langsung dapat tanggapan curhat dari anggota yg dinas di Papua. Ada baiknya prioritaskan distribusi senjata baru buat pasukan kita di garis depan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## toke115

@madokafc I have no clue 
Combat recce platoon TNI-AD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> 121st Shark Company, 12th Battalion, Group-1 Kopassus Para-Commando
> Photo credit : Fadillah_Adie
> View attachment 286313
> 
> View attachment 286314
> 
> View attachment 286315
> 
> View attachment 286316
> 
> View attachment 286317
> 
> 
> 
> Bro @anas_nurhafidz postingannya gw repost ke Forum Sejarah & Militer langsung dapat tanggapan curhat dari anggota yg dinas di Papua. Ada baiknya prioritaskan distribusi senjata baru buat pasukan kita di garis depan.
> View attachment 286318



with pleasure, everybody feel free to repost...

...

everybody enjoying to visit Pindad and testing it's masterpiece...
@pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

#‎GraphicInfo‬
Procurement package of 8 units AH-64E Apache Guardian (4 of them Longbow version) for Indonesian Army Aviation Corps.
_Credit to @Jakartans@PkDef FP Forum sejarah & militer




_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> #‎GraphicInfo‬
> Procurement package of 8 units AH-64E Apache Guardian (4 of them Longbow version) for Indonesian Army Aviation Corps.
> _Credit to @Jakartans@PkDef FP Forum sejarah & militer
> View attachment 286439
> _


No Hydra Rockets on the procurement package, maybe the Armed Force want to install local FFAR rockets - is it compatible with Apache?


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

2nd Lieutenant Debbi Anggraini
Navy doctor of the Indonesian Navy Medical Corps.


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> No Hydra Rockets on the procurement package, maybe the Armed Force want to install local FFAR rockets - is it compatible with Apache?



The Apache Guardian is armed with an M230 30mm chain gun, which can fire up to 625 high-explosive dual-purpose rounds per minute, and can be configured to carry AGM-114L “Hellfire” air-to-ground missiles (a total of 16 for anti-armor missions), AIM-9 “Sidewinder” air-to-air missiles, and Hydra 70 2.75-inch rockets.

Keknya cocok, dimensi dan kalibernya sama. 2.75-inch...

Cocoklah ama buatan dalam negri.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

P I N D A D SSX, 7.62 x 51 mm caliber, effective range 600-800 meter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d

pr1v4t33r said:


> P I N D A D SSX, 7.62 x 51 mm caliber, effective range 600-800 meter
> View attachment 286548


Are this the latest ssx version, wow they made improvement with putting the charging handle on the left, i hope the charging handle are non reciprocating, sayang firing selectornya belum ambidextrous....i hope ss2 also had this improvrment, i suggest left side non reciprocating charging handle, cheeck adjustable butt stock, short stroke piston and better material and finishing....... Tinggal ammo pistol pindad yg +p+ (hot) dibuat standar biar usia frame handgun awet, bravo pindad


----------



## pr1v4t33r

#Denjaka, Detasemen Jala Mangkara






#Sat81 Gultor








initial_d said:


> Are this the latest ssx version, wow they made improvement with putting the charging handle on the left, i hope the charging handle are non reciprocating, sayang firing selectornya belum ambidextrous....i hope ss2 also had this improvrment, i suggest left side non reciprocating charging handle, cheeck adjustable butt stock, short stroke piston and better material and finishing....... Tinggal ammo pistol pindad yg +p+ (hot) dibuat standar biar usia frame handgun awet, bravo pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Pindad Segera Luncurkan Senapan Baru Pesaing AK 47, Ini Bentuknya.






Jakarta - Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) produsen senjata dan kendaraan tempur, PT Pindad (Persero), akan meluncurkan senapan serbu varian terbarunya (SSX). Rencananya, peluncuran dilakukan pada Maret 2016.

"Akan diluncurkan pada _maret 2016_," Kata Direktur Utama Pindad, Silmy Karim kepada detikFinance, Selasa (12/1/2016).

Senapan serbu terbaru ini murni senjata varian terbaru, bukan pengembangan SS-2 atau SS-1 yang telah lama dikembangkan dan diproduksi massal. Senjata yang masih dirahasiakan namanya ini, memiliki kaliber 7.62 x 51 mm, dan jarak tembak efektif (effective range) 600-800 meter. Sedangkan SS-2 atau SS-1 yang memiliki kaliber 5.56 mm hanya memiliki jarak tembakan efektif 300 meter.






Varian terbaru ini memiliki kaliber atau spesifikasi hampir serupa dengan senjata legendaris Uni Soviet (sekarang Rusia) ciptaan Mikhail Kalashnikov, AK 47.

AK 47 memiliki kaliber hampir mirip dengan varian senjata serbu buatan Pindad yakni 7.62 x 39 mm, namun jangkauan tembak AK 47 hanya 300 meter. Sedangkan senjata buatan Bandung itu bisa menembak sasaran dengan jarak maksimum 800 meter.

"Efective range lebih jauh. Ini lebih mantap," tambah Silmy.

Dia mengaku, senapan serbu varian terbaru ini murni rancangan insinyur Pindad. "Ini desain asli Pindad," ujarnya.

Pindad Segera Luncurkan Senapan Baru Pesaing AK 47, Ini Bentuknya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

For The First Time, Indonesia Succesfully Exporting 2 Unit Of Advan_ced Warship To Philippine!





*SSV* *Class
*_
In June Of this Year, Phillipine Navy will Receive This Warship. 

Top! RI Ekspor Kapal Perang Canggih Pertama ke Filipina Mulai Juni 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Pindad Segera Luncurkan Senapan Baru Pesaing AK 47, Ini Bentuknya.
> 
> View attachment 286551
> 
> 
> Jakarta - Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) produsen senjata dan kendaraan tempur, PT Pindad (Persero), akan meluncurkan senapan serbu varian terbarunya (SSX). Rencananya, peluncuran dilakukan pada Maret 2016.
> 
> "Akan diluncurkan pada _maret 2016_," Kata Direktur Utama Pindad, Silmy Karim kepada detikFinance, Selasa (12/1/2016).
> 
> Senapan serbu terbaru ini murni senjata varian terbaru, bukan pengembangan SS-2 atau SS-1 yang telah lama dikembangkan dan diproduksi massal. Senjata yang masih dirahasiakan namanya ini, memiliki kaliber 7.62 x 51 mm, dan jarak tembak efektif (effective range) 600-800 meter. Sedangkan SS-2 atau SS-1 yang memiliki kaliber 5.56 mm hanya memiliki jarak tembakan efektif 300 meter.
> 
> View attachment 286552
> 
> 
> Varian terbaru ini memiliki kaliber atau spesifikasi hampir serupa dengan senjata legendaris Uni Soviet (sekarang Rusia) ciptaan Mikhail Kalashnikov, AK 47.
> 
> AK 47 memiliki kaliber hampir mirip dengan varian senjata serbu buatan Pindad yakni 7.62 x 39 mm, namun jangkauan tembak AK 47 hanya 300 meter. Sedangkan senjata buatan Bandung itu bisa menembak sasaran dengan jarak maksimum 800 meter.
> 
> "Efective range lebih jauh. Ini lebih mantap," tambah Silmy.
> 
> Dia mengaku, senapan serbu varian terbaru ini murni rancangan insinyur Pindad. "Ini desain asli Pindad," ujarnya.
> 
> Pindad Segera Luncurkan Senapan Baru Pesaing AK 47, Ini Bentuknya


Just found out the weight of ssx are 5.1kg, to darn heavy......it sucks, compared it to scar H with 3.9 kg and mpt 76 that weight 4.1 kg, even with old battle rifle such as g3 or fn fal the ssx is still heavier, sepertinya pindad masih harus berbenah di bidang desain dan material senjata, terutama polymer......


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Pindad Segera Luncurkan Senapan Baru Pesaing AK 47, Ini Bentuknya.
> 
> View attachment 286551
> 
> 
> Jakarta - Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) produsen senjata dan kendaraan tempur, PT Pindad (Persero), akan meluncurkan senapan serbu varian terbarunya (SSX). Rencananya, peluncuran dilakukan pada Maret 2016.
> 
> "Akan diluncurkan pada _maret 2016_," Kata Direktur Utama Pindad, Silmy Karim kepada detikFinance, Selasa (12/1/2016).
> 
> Senapan serbu terbaru ini murni senjata varian terbaru, bukan pengembangan SS-2 atau SS-1 yang telah lama dikembangkan dan diproduksi massal. Senjata yang masih dirahasiakan namanya ini, memiliki kaliber 7.62 x 51 mm, dan jarak tembak efektif (effective range) 600-800 meter. Sedangkan SS-2 atau SS-1 yang memiliki kaliber 5.56 mm hanya memiliki jarak tembakan efektif 300 meter.
> 
> View attachment 286552
> 
> 
> Varian terbaru ini memiliki kaliber atau spesifikasi hampir serupa dengan senjata legendaris Uni Soviet (sekarang Rusia) ciptaan Mikhail Kalashnikov, AK 47.
> 
> AK 47 memiliki kaliber hampir mirip dengan varian senjata serbu buatan Pindad yakni 7.62 x 39 mm, namun jangkauan tembak AK 47 hanya 300 meter. Sedangkan senjata buatan Bandung itu bisa menembak sasaran dengan jarak maksimum 800 meter.
> 
> "Efective range lebih jauh. Ini lebih mantap," tambah Silmy.
> 
> Dia mengaku, senapan serbu varian terbaru ini murni rancangan insinyur Pindad. "Ini desain asli Pindad," ujarnya.
> 
> Pindad Segera Luncurkan Senapan Baru Pesaing AK 47, Ini Bentuknya



Looks like "SSX" its a prototype name, the president will do the official naming for this rifle.
What you think guys? SMK? (Baca : eSeMKa : Senjata Masa Kini) wkwkwkwkwk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Looks like "SSX" its a prototype name, the president will do the official naming for this rifle. What you think guys? SMK? (Baca : eSeMKa : Senjata Masa Kini) wkwkwkwkwk



SSX = Senapan Serbu Xperiment. Once the experiment is concluded, of course it will get an official name 




initial_d said:


> Just found out the weight of ssx are 5.1kg, to darn heavy......it sucks....





> Pindad sendiri akan meluncurkan *2 varian*, yakni BR Long Barrel dan BR Standard Barrel. Senjata ini sekarang masih menjadi proses uji (sertifikasi). Untuk Tipe BR Long Barrel, senjata varian ini memiliki berat *5,2 kg dengan panjang 1.050 milimeter*. Senapan varian ini bisa difungsikan sebagai senjata penembak jitu (sniper), karena bisa dilengkapi alat bantu penglihatan atau optik dan peredam tembakan. Varian BR Long Barrel ini memiliki jarak tembak efektif 950 meter.
> 
> Varian kedua adalah BR Standard Barrel. Senapan serbu ini memiliki berat lebih ringan yakni *3,6 kg dan panjang senapan 920 milimeter*. Senapan ini tidak dilengkapi alat bantu bidik jarak jauh (optik). Varian BR Standard Barrel ini dirancang mampu menembak dengan jarak efektif 800 meter.


_Ini Spesifikasi Senjata Serbu Made In Bandung, Saingan AK 47_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Give it some religious name I mean new Gun like SAIF ( SWORD ) or something like that



anas_nurhafidz said:


> Pindad Segera Luncurkan Senapan Baru Pesaing AK 47, Ini Bentuknya.
> 
> View attachment 286551
> 
> 
> Jakarta - Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) produsen senjata dan kendaraan tempur, PT Pindad (Persero), akan meluncurkan senapan serbu varian terbarunya (SSX). Rencananya, peluncuran dilakukan pada Maret 2016.
> 
> "Akan diluncurkan pada _maret 2016_," Kata Direktur Utama Pindad, Silmy Karim kepada detikFinance, Selasa (12/1/2016).
> 
> Senapan serbu terbaru ini murni senjata varian terbaru, bukan pengembangan SS-2 atau SS-1 yang telah lama dikembangkan dan diproduksi massal. Senjata yang masih dirahasiakan namanya ini, memiliki kaliber 7.62 x 51 mm, dan jarak tembak efektif (effective range) 600-800 meter. Sedangkan SS-2 atau SS-1 yang memiliki kaliber 5.56 mm hanya memiliki jarak tembakan efektif 300 meter.
> 
> View attachment 286552
> 
> 
> Varian terbaru ini memiliki kaliber atau spesifikasi hampir serupa dengan senjata legendaris Uni Soviet (sekarang Rusia) ciptaan Mikhail Kalashnikov, AK 47.
> 
> AK 47 memiliki kaliber hampir mirip dengan varian senjata serbu buatan Pindad yakni 7.62 x 39 mm, namun jangkauan tembak AK 47 hanya 300 meter. Sedangkan senjata buatan Bandung itu bisa menembak sasaran dengan jarak maksimum 800 meter.
> 
> "Efective range lebih jauh. Ini lebih mantap," tambah Silmy.
> 
> Dia mengaku, senapan serbu varian terbaru ini murni rancangan insinyur Pindad. "Ini desain asli Pindad," ujarnya.
> 
> Pindad Segera Luncurkan Senapan Baru Pesaing AK 47, Ini Bentuknya


@Indos @madokafc and other Indonesian members please translate it for me

Also if this new Gun is based on basic design of AK-47 than I am afraid it would not be of much use

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zarvan said:


> Also if this new Gun is based on basic design of AK-47 than I am afraid it would not be of much use



SSX is nothing like AK-47. AK-47 is used for comparison because it is the most popular 7.62mm gun that most of people know. First the ammo, SSX use 7.62x51mm. Effective range up to 800m for the standar barrel, and up to 950m for the long barrel. Weight for the standart barrel version is only 3.6kg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

pr1v4t33r said:


> SSX = Senapan Serbu Xperiment. Oncshe experiment is concluded, of course it will get an official name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Ini Spesifikasi Senjata Serbu Made In Bandung, Saingan AK 47_


Wow, is that really true for the battle rifle type weight around 3.6kg, thats lighter than scar H......i wonder how about the recoil..... name it ST (SENAPAN TEMPUR) GOLOK then (GOLOK=MACHETE)


----------



## nametag

SSX compared with AK-47 are not apple to apple. AK-47 are design in the 40s, more than half century ago. 
the type are also different, SSX is design as a DMR (Designated Marksman Rifle) while The AK's as an assault rifle.

AK-47 should be compared to SS-2 (both are assault rifle)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

pr1v4t33r said:


> SSX is nothing like AK-47. AK-47 is used for comparison because it is the most popular 7.62mm gun that most of people know. First the ammo, SSX use 7.62x51mm. Effective range up to 800m for the standar barrel, and up to 950m for the long barrel. Weight for the standart barrel version is only 3.6kg.


Well that is good than I thought it is based on AK-47 design well I hope it turns out to be really good Gun if yes than you can find lot of market in Muslim Countries. Good Job Guys by the way it's your president choice to choose name but if they ask public to suggest names than I have these names in mind
*HATF* and *ZULFIQAR* and *AZB*. These are names of swords of RASOOL SAW @Indos


----------



## orang biasa

Zarvan said:


> Well that is good than I thought it is based on AK-47 design well I hope it turns out to be really good Gun if yes than you can find lot of market in Muslim Countries. Good Job Guys by the way it's your president choice to choose name but if they ask public to suggest names than I have these names in mind
> *HATF* and *ZULFIQAR* and *AZB*. These are names of swords of RASOOL SAW @Indos



man, you trying too hard, we are not muslim country, look how our submarines name,


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> Well that is good than I thought it is based on AK-47 design well I hope it turns out to be really good Gun if yes than you can find lot of market in Muslim Countries. Good Job Guys by the way it's your president choice to choose name but if they ask public to suggest names than I have these names in mind
> *HATF* and *ZULFIQAR* and *AZB*. These are names of swords of RASOOL SAW @Indos


We use mostly use Sanskrit language for naming our weapon or old ancient weapons from traditional Indonesian culture. Our Submarine names are from the weapon of Gods from ancient Bharatayudha epic "Cakra" and "Nanggala"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Give it some religious name I mean new Gun like SAIF ( SWORD ) or something like that



What is important is that the motive on why we use the gun and who is the man behind the gun itself.... 

It should be something that is easy to remember like SS2, AK, M 16

Saif is easy to understand as well but it will make people confused with previous Pindad Rifle which is SS-1, SS- 2

Please Mr President, dont use difficult name, it will be bad for the selling.........


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> What is important is that the motive on why we use the gun and who is the man behind the gun itself....
> 
> It should be something that is easy to remember like SS2, AK, M 16
> 
> Saif is easy to understand as well but it will make people confused with previous Pindad Rifle which is SS-1, SS- 2
> 
> Please Mr President, dont use difficult name, it will be bad for the selling.........


By the way post videos of Gun when they come

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

_Once upon a time..._







Upcoming Next Sea Trial KRI NALA 363....
Plus uji penembakan kanon 40 mm...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

MarveL said:


> _Once upon a time..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upcoming Next Sea Trial KRI NALA 363....
> Plus uji penembakan kanon 40 mm...


Byuhh, kinclong bener tuh. Begini caranya VS class sama Pharcim Class bakal panjang umur juga.

Shorad
@ryan_boedi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Gregetan bgt dah, Ayolah kapan Dealnya  Duitnya ada dan calonnya juga.
------
Ryamizard menambahkan kementerian akan membeli pesawat tempur, kapal laut, dan membangun pelabuhan. Dia berharap setelah semua terealisasi dapat dipelihara dengan baik.

"Pesawat tua akan diganti, F5 jadi _Sukhoi_," katanya.

Ryamizard juga berharap masyarakat mendukung pertahanan negara lewat keikutsertaan dalam program bela negara.

"Sudah ada *dananya*, dan tentunya bersama rakyat akan semakin kuat, apalagi kalau didukung oleh alat yang modern," katanya.

Perkuat Wilayah Terluar, Kemhan Tingkatkan Belanja Alutsista


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*France Offers Indonesian Navy’s Diesel-Electric Sub New Combat System *
French shipbuilder DCNS is offering a new combat system also used on board French nuclear submarines.





By Franz-Stefan Gady
January 12, 2016




The Indonesian submarine KRI Nanggala (402) participates in Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2015
Image Credit: U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Alonzo M. Archer

The French defense contractor DCNS is offering Indonesia a new submarine combat management system in use aboard French nuclear submarines for one of the Indonesian Navy’s German-made Type 209/1300 diesel-electric attack submarines (known as _Cakra_-class in Indonesia), _IHS Jane’s Navy International_ reports.

The new combat system has been specifically designed for the Indonesian Navy’s needs by DCNS subsidiary Underwater Defense System. According to _IHS Jane’s_:

_Sources close to the TNI-AL [Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, the Indonesian Navy] told IHS Jane’s that the CMS, known as Submarine Tactical Integrated Combat System (SUBTICS), is being offered as part of DCNS’s proposal to carry out maintenance, repair, and overhaul (MRO) work on KRI Cakra (401). The TNI-AL is looking to extend the life of the 59.5 m German-built vessel to 2024 with the MRO._

The last time the Indonesian Navy received new submarines was in the 1980s with the delivery of two German-made Type 209/1300 diesel-electric _Cakra_-class attack submarines, the _Cakra_ and its sister ship the _Nanggala_. Both vessels underwent several major refits modernizing the subs’ propulsion systems and detection and navigation systems, and adding new fire control and combat systems by Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft (HDW) and South Korea’s Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME), which is building Type 209 variants under license.

The new French-made combat system for the_ Cakra-_class “was designed to be integrated with a Thales sonar suite and Whitehead Alenia Sistemi Subacquei’s (WASS’) torpedoes and fire control system. However, the CMS features an open architecture and interface design that allows options from other manufacturers as well,” according to _IHS Jane’s Navy International_.

The move by DCNS could be part of an overall sales strategy to convince Indonesian defense officials to procure French-built _Scorpene_-class 1000 diesel-electric attack submarines for the Indonesian Navy.

As I reported previously (See: “Will Indonesia Buy French Stealth Submarines?”), Indonesian-French government-to-government talks over the procurement of diesel-electric attack submarines took place at last year’s Pacific International Maritime Exhibition. According to naval analysts, Indonesia will need at least six submarines to secure its key maritime straits (Malacca, Sunda and Lombok).

DCNS officials have been lobbying hard to convince Jakarta that the _Scorpene_-class 1000 diesel-electric attack submarine, with its ability to operate in shallow waters, is the ideal solution for Indonesia, given the country’s archipelagic geography.

Back in October, I also reported that the Indonesian government appears to be also interested in procuring a number of Russian-made _Kilo_-class attack submarines and is expecting a license-built variant of the German Type 209/1,300 sub:

_In December 2011, DSME was awarded a contract for the construction of three 1,400-ton Chang Bogo-class (a license-built variant of the 209) diesel-electric attack submarines. The boats are expected to be delivered between 2015 and 2016 with a commissioning date set for the first half of 2018. _

The Indonesian Navy has not made a decision on either of the French offers yet.

France Offers Indonesian Navy’s Diesel-Electric Sub New Combat System | The Diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *France Offers Indonesian Navy’s Diesel-Electric Sub New Combat System *
> French shipbuilder DCNS is offering a new combat system also used on board French nuclear submarines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Franz-Stefan Gady
> January 12, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indonesian submarine KRI Nanggala (402) participates in Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2015
> Image Credit: U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Alonzo M. Archer
> 
> The French defense contractor DCNS is offering Indonesia a new submarine combat management system in use aboard French nuclear submarines for one of the Indonesian Navy’s German-made Type 209/1300 diesel-electric attack submarines (known as _Cakra_-class in Indonesia), _IHS Jane’s Navy International_ reports.
> 
> The new combat system has been specifically designed for the Indonesian Navy’s needs by DCNS subsidiary Underwater Defense System. According to _IHS Jane’s_:
> 
> _Sources close to the TNI-AL [Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, the Indonesian Navy] told IHS Jane’s that the CMS, known as Submarine Tactical Integrated Combat System (SUBTICS), is being offered as part of DCNS’s proposal to carry out maintenance, repair, and overhaul (MRO) work on KRI Cakra (401). The TNI-AL is looking to extend the life of the 59.5 m German-built vessel to 2024 with the MRO._
> 
> The last time the Indonesian Navy received new submarines was in the 1980s with the delivery of two German-made Type 209/1300 diesel-electric _Cakra_-class attack submarines, the _Cakra_ and its sister ship the _Nanggala_. Both vessels underwent several major refits modernizing the subs’ propulsion systems and detection and navigation systems, and adding new fire control and combat systems by Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft (HDW) and South Korea’s Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME), which is building Type 209 variants under license.
> 
> The new French-made combat system for the_ Cakra-_class “was designed to be integrated with a Thales sonar suite and Whitehead Alenia Sistemi Subacquei’s (WASS’) torpedoes and fire control system. However, the CMS features an open architecture and interface design that allows options from other manufacturers as well,” according to _IHS Jane’s Navy International_.
> 
> The move by DCNS could be part of an overall sales strategy to convince Indonesian defense officials to procure French-built _Scorpene_-class 1000 diesel-electric attack submarines for the Indonesian Navy.
> 
> As I reported previously (See: “Will Indonesia Buy French Stealth Submarines?”), Indonesian-French government-to-government talks over the procurement of diesel-electric attack submarines took place at last year’s Pacific International Maritime Exhibition. According to naval analysts, Indonesia will need at least six submarines to secure its key maritime straits (Malacca, Sunda and Lombok).
> 
> DCNS officials have been lobbying hard to convince Jakarta that the _Scorpene_-class 1000 diesel-electric attack submarine, with its ability to operate in shallow waters, is the ideal solution for Indonesia, given the country’s archipelagic geography.
> 
> Back in October, I also reported that the Indonesian government appears to be also interested in procuring a number of Russian-made _Kilo_-class attack submarines and is expecting a license-built variant of the German Type 209/1,300 sub:
> 
> _In December 2011, DSME was awarded a contract for the construction of three 1,400-ton Chang Bogo-class (a license-built variant of the 209) diesel-electric attack submarines. The boats are expected to be delivered between 2015 and 2016 with a commissioning date set for the first half of 2018. _
> 
> The Indonesian Navy has not made a decision on either of the French offers yet.
> 
> France Offers Indonesian Navy’s Diesel-Electric Sub New Combat System | The Diplomat



Denger2 yg dipilih pake CMS -nya Kongsberg Jerman bro



pr1v4t33r said:


>


IF"X" kan nama prototype yak, nanti kl dah produksi namanya jadi "IF" (Indonesian Fighter) aja. Mungkin ada tambahan angka macam IF-22 atau IF-35


----------



## Zarvan

By the way your Air Force is really not big that is a known fact but what about your Air Defense Systems I have never heard about them


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> By the way your Air Force is really not big that is a known fact but what about your Air Defense Systems I have never heard about them


Our Air Force still at average comparison with all ASEAN country except Singapore that must have large airforce to compensate their situation as small country and Vietnam since they are face to face with China.
Same thing with Air Defense most ASEAN country use SHORAD missile except Singapore and Vietnam for the same reason above.


----------



## CountStrike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Denger2 yg dipilih pake CMS -nya Kongsberg Jerman bro
> 
> 
> IF"X" kan nama prototype yak, nanti kl dah produksi namanya jadi "IF" (Indonesian Fighter) aja. Mungkin ada tambahan angka macam IF-22 atau IF-35


I prefer our fighter next will using "N" series, like N-22, N-35 or N-15 (double Digit)


----------



## Bhayangkara

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Denger2 yg dipilih pake CMS -nya Kongsberg Jerman bro
> 
> 
> IF"X" kan nama prototype yak, nanti kl dah produksi namanya jadi "IF" (Indonesian Fighter) aja. Mungkin ada tambahan angka macam IF-22 atau IF-35



Kongsberg is a Norwegian's mas bro',,

Seingat saya dari awal project ini berjalan baik KF-X maupun IF-X rencananya akan diberi designasi F-33, sebagai kode bahwa pesawat ini nantinya berada satu level dibawah F-35.. Tapi gak tau juga apakah nantinya akan berubah..


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Cutway Landing...


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Bhayangkara said:


> Kongsberg is a Norwegian's mas bro',,
> 
> Seingat saya dari awal project ini berjalan baik KF-X maupun IF-X rencananya akan diberi designasi F-33, sebagai kode bahwa pesawat ini nantinya berada satu level dibawah F-35.. Tapi gak tau juga apakah nantinya akan berubah..


Maaf hehehehe kirain jerman



anas_nurhafidz said:


> Cutway Landing...
> View attachment 286722


Marines ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Maaf hehehehe kirain jerman
> 
> 
> Marines ?


Taken from Kopaska IG Personnel...

New Aircraft For VVIP Squadron. Boeing 737-500. 
@Dispen au & yodif

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

"Moons Out, Goons Out"
--------------------------------
Indonesian Police Anti Terror unit - #D88AT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

So any idea when would be videos of new Gun SSX available ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PKR Sigma Frigate #2 under construction at PT. PAL Indonesia





Sigma Corvettes maneuver





SAVINNA, Unmanned Surface Vehicle









_Stechoq Robotics & Engineering_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Air force to upgrade status of seven air force base, With that they create at least seven new squadrons comprises of helicopter, patrol, fighter and cargo.


--------------





Ki hajar dewantara and one of ahmad yani class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

Zarvan said:


> So any idea when would be videos of new Gun SSX available ?





anas_nurhafidz said:


> "Akan diluncurkan pada _maret 2016_," Kata Direktur Utama Pindad, Silmy Karim kepada detikFinance, Selasa (12/1/2016).


Based on the article above the SSX will be released officially in March 2016.
And about the video, just wait and see.


----------



## Nike

Credit to the owner

Expect another contract will be signed soon for more PKR

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

madokafc said:


> View attachment 286756
> 
> Credit to the owner
> 
> Expect another contract will be signed soon for more PKR


Hope so....

Di jaman pak Sby ajah AL dapet: 4 korvet sigma, 3 NR Class, Kcr 60/40 class, 3 Changbogo dll. Ngebut dan cekatan bgt dahhh

-----------------------------------
CN-295 Fly Side by side
@ori photographer


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> View attachment 286756
> 
> Credit to the owner
> 
> Expect another contract will be signed soon for more PKR


Navy will build until at least 6 units of PKR


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

27 kontrak kerja TNI AU dibuka kepada publik - ANTARA News

“Selama ini kontrak kerja dengan rekanan bisa lintas tahun karena dimulai di tengah tahun dan sebagainya. Dengan dimulai pada awal tahun maka diharapkan bisa menihilkan lintas tahun itu,” kata Kepala Dinas Penerangan TNI AU, Marsekal Pertama TNI Dwi Badarmanto, di Markas Besar TNI AU, di Cilangkap, Jakarta, Rabu. 

Ke-27 kontrak yang ditandatangani itu merupakan awal dari ratusan kontrak kerja untuk tahun anggaran 2016 ini dan hanya yang berasal dari lingkungan Markas Besar TNI AU. “Secara keseluruhan nilainya bisa Rp7 triliun yang diharapkan bisa diserap semuanya,” kata dia. 
____________________________________________

Kontrak apa ya tuh? Overall jatah AU tahun ini 7triliun.


----------



## MarveL

Palembang AFB Upgraded to B-type with F5 Tiger.

*Lanud Palembang jadi Tipe B, Pesawat F5 Bakal Siaga*
Selasa, 12 Januari 2016 08:22







Pesawat F5 milik TNI AU

*SRIPOKU.COM, PALEMBANG --* Selama ini Pangkalan Udara Palembang berstatus tipe C. Namun dengan kenaikan tipe menjadi B, Lanud Palembang akan siap mangkal pesawat tempur jenis F5. Tak hanya akan diberikan pesawat tempur, prajurit juga akan dilakukan penambahan termasuk sistem persenjataan.‬

Hal ini diungkapkan ‪Marsekal Pertama TNI Yuyu Sutisna SE MM ketika ditemui usai sertijab Danlanud dari Letkol PNB M.R.Y Fahlefie kepada Kolonel PNB Ronald Lucas Siregar ST di Mako Lanud Palembang, Senin (11/1/2016).

"Dengan naiknya tipe Lanud Palembang, kami akan menyiapkan pesawat tempur di Lanud Palembang. Namun untuk saat ini, baru ada pesawat jenis F5 yang usianya sudah relatif tua. Akan tetapi, kami masih menunggu untuk menempatkan pesawat tempur yang baru di Lanud Palembang. Sedangkan untuk Skuadron masih dibahas lebih lanjut," katanya.‬

‪Dengan kenaikan tipe Lanud Palembang, diharapkan dapat membantu operasi TNI AD, AL maupun kepolisian di wilayah Sumsel. Tak hanya itu, penjagaan aset LanudPalembang yang telah ada juga terus dilakukan dan menjadi persoalan yang serius bagi Lanud Palembang.

"Dengan meningkatnya status ini semoga menunjang kinerja Lanud Palembang. Selain itu, dapat ikut menjaga keamanan di wilayah Sumsel terutama melalui udara," pungkasnya.‬

‪Disisi lain, serah terima jabatan dari Danlanud Palembang yang lama Letkol PNB M.R.Y Fahlefie menyerahkan tongkat komando kepada Kolonel PNB Ronald Lucas Siregar ST.‬

‪Untuk Fahlefie akan menempati posisi barunya sebagai Komandan pertahanan Udara Nasional (Kohanudnas) di Jakarta. Sedangkan Danlanud Palembang baru ini, Kolonel PNB Ronald Lucas Siregar ST sudah siap menjalankan kepemimpinannya di Lanud Palembang yang saat ini berstatus tipe B.‬

‪Tak banyak informasi yang diperoleh mengenai riwayat Kolonel PNB Ronald Lucas Siregar ST. Namun, pria kelahiran Jakarta 2 Desember 1966 ini adalah seorang perwira menengah TNI AU lulusan Akademi Angkatan Udara tahun 1992.

Perwira berpangkat cengkeh tiga ini pernah terpilih menjadi komandan upacara dalam upacara pengibaran bendera di Istana Merdeka pada 17 Agustus 2013. Ronald Lucas Siregar merupakan putra pasangan RB Siregar dan Andriani yang memiliki tanda kehormatan Satyalancana Kesetiaan VIII, Satyalancana Kesetiaan XVI tahun, Satyalancana Wira Satya dan Satyalancana Dwidya Sishta.

Selain itu juga pernah mendapat penugasan sebagai Komandan Paskibraka Istana tahun 1996 dan Komandan Unsur Pesawat Angkut Opslihkam tahun 2003 di Aceh.*(ard/TS)



Jokowi writes to Iranian and Saudi leaders
thejakartapost.com | January 13 2016 | 9:38 AM




*
_Flanked by her deputy, AM Fachir (left), and secretary-general Kristiarto, Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi addresses the media in Jakarta. (JP/Wendra Ajistyatama)_

In an attempt to end the conflict between Iran and Saudi Arabia, President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo has written letters to the leaders of both nations.

Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi said on Tuesday that she would personally deliver the letters to Iranian President Hassan Rouhani and Saudi King Salman bin Abdulaziz.

“The President’s letters have been signed. This evening, I will leave [for the Middle East],” Retno said as reported bykompas.com.

The minister reiterated that Indonesia would remain neutral in the ongoing conflict. According to Retno, as neither country had so far confirmed her request to meet, whichever leader she met with first would not indicate an intentional show of preference. "We are friendly with both Iran and Saudi Arabia," she said.

During her Middle East tour, Retno will also meet with her counterparts from the two countries to discuss Indonesia's readiness to help end the conflict.

Retno said Jokowi would be the first president to exclusively send letters via a special envoy. "This proves Indonesia's concern toward the conflict in the Middle East as well as showing the close ties between the Indonesian president with both the Saudi king and the Iranian president," she added.

Jokowi has called for the immediate mitigation of tensions between Saudi Arabia and Iran and is sending a special envoy in an attempt at brokering peace. 

Jokowi writes to Iranian and Saudi leaders | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

You Don't Have to Like It, You Just Have to Do It.
Photo by Ryanboedi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KN SAR Pacitan 102

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Pindad newest product, underwater rifle. Credit due to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian soldiers carry out border patrol and inspection duty, passing through rough terrain of Papua's swamp and junggle.










Menjaga wilayah NKRI adalah harga mati. Bagi prajurit TNI Satgas Pamtas RI-PNG Yonif Raider 411/Pandawa, medan yang berat tak dirasa demi memastikan wilayah perbatasan RI. Anggota Pos Scofro Baru dibawah pimpinan Letda Inf Kerti Dharma keluar masuk rawa dan mendaki bukit untuk mengecek dan memastikan posisi patok M.M ( Monument Meridian ) 2.2 apakah masih tetap pada tempatnya atau tidak, sekaligus membersihkan dan merawat patok tersebut agar tetap bersih lingkungannya dari rumput-rumput liar. dok.Kostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

PTDI to join sukhoi superjet components production.

*Produksi Komponen Sukhoi, Rusia Ingin Gandeng PT Dirgantara Indonesia*
12 Januari 2016






_Pesawat Sukhoi Superjet 100 (SSJ-100) di Bandara Domodedovo, Moskow, 25 Februari 2015. Sumber: Ramil Sitdikov / RIA Novosti
_
Rusia tertarik bekerja sama dalam pembuatan komponen Sukhoi dengan PT Dirgantara Indonesia. Demikian hal tersebut diungkapkan Menteri Perdagangan dan Industri Rusia Denis Manturov, sebagaimana yang dikutip dari siaran pers Dewan Perwakilan Daerah (DPD) RI.

_“Kami siap berdiskusi dengan PT Dirgantara Indonesia untuk memproduksi komponen Sukhoi di sini,”_ kata Manturov kepada Ketua DPD RI Irman Gusman seusai menemui Presiden Joko Widodo di Senayan, Jakarta, pada Jumat (8/1) lalu.

Menurut Manturov, Rusia berniat menggandeng industri pesawat terbang Indonesia untuk memproduksi komponen pesawat Superjet 100 (SSJ100) dan MDS-21 yang bisa dimulai pada 2018.

Sukhoi telah dikenal selama puluhan tahun sebagai salah satu produsen pesawat militer terkemuka yang diekspor ke seluruh dunia. Namun, SSJ100 merupakan produk pertama Sukhoi di bidang pesawat sipil yang mampu bersaing dengan pesawat-pesawat terbaik di dunia. Pesawat ini mulai diproduksi pada tahun 2007. Proyek Superjet 100 didukung sepenuhnya oleh Pemerintah Rusia dan dikatakan sebagai salah satu proyek nasional terpenting.

*Superjet 100 di Indonesia*
Pada 2013 lalu, pesawat Sukhoi Superjet 100 sempat dipesan maskapai Sky Aviation sebanyak 12 unit, yang rencananya akan dikirim secara bertahap sampai dengan tahun 2015. Namun, pada pertengahan Maret 2014 lalu, maskapai penerbangan Sky Aviation menghentikan operasinya. Maskapai tersebut berhenti beroperasi karena masih menunggu investor baru yang mau menyuntikkan dana untuk operasional maskapai.

*Kecelakaan*
Setahun sebelum Sky Aviation membeli SSJ-100, sebuah pesawat Sukhoi Superjet 100 melakukan demonstrasi penerbangan dari Bandara Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, pada 9 Mei 2012. Namun tak lama kemudian, pesawat menghilang dari layar radar di ketinggian 1.900 meter. Tanggal 10 Mei 2012, serpihan Sukhoi Superjet 100, terlihat di tebing di Gunung Salak. Pesawat kemudian diketahui menabrak tebing batu di Gunung Salak.

*Didukung Pemerintah Indonesia*
Gusman meyakini bahwa kerja sama dengan Pemerintah Rusia dapat meningkatkan kesejahteraan masyarakat dan kondisi perekonomian Indonesia melalui adanya investasi di daerah.

_“Kami mendorong kerja sama antara Indonesia dengan Rusia. Kerja sama ini bisa antara BUMN Indonesia dengan BUMN Rusia atau antarperusahaan swasta agar ke depannya dapat dilakukan investasi di berbagai daerah,” _kata Gusman kepada Manturov.

Dalam pertemuan yang juga dihadiri oleh Wakil Ketua DPD RI Farouk Muhammad dan Sekretaris Jenderal DPD RI Sudarsono Hardjosoekarto tersebut, Gusman menyatakan bahwa DPD RI akan berperan sebagai mediator ketika terjadi hambatan dalam proses investasi ke daerah-daerah.

*Bidang Lainnya*
Selain di bidang aviasi, dalam siaran pers tersebut disebutkan pula bahwa Rusia berminat untuk bekerja sama dalam bidang maritim dengan Indonesia. _“Kami juga tertarik untuk mengembangkan industri perkapalan,”_kata sang Manturov. _“Karena itu, kita perlu berbicara secara lebih rinci dengan pihak Indonesia,”_ imbuhnya.

Pada Jumat lalu, Manturov bertolak ke Jakarta untuk menindaklanjuti berbagai proyek kerja sama Rusia dan Indonesia yang tengah berlangsung. Selain itu, Manturov mengaku ia membawa misi khusus untuk bertemu Presiden Joko Widodo demi menyampaikan undangan dari presiden Rusia kepada presiden Indonesia. Pada 2014 lalu, Putin menunjuk Manturov sebagai utusan khusus Federasi Rusia untuk menghadiri pelantikan presiden dan wakil presiden RI. Setelah pelantikan, Presiden Joko Widodo langsung menyambut Manturov di Istana Negara. Kunjungan Manturov saat itu sekaligus mengawali kunjungan delegasi Rusia yang pertama sejak pergantian kepemimpinan di Indonesia.




_Rusia dan Indonesia butuh penerbangan langsung_






Produksi Komponen Sukhoi, Rusia Ingin Gandeng PT Dirgantara Indonesia | RBTH Indonesia




*Indonesia scours a jungle for militant leader*
14 Jan 2016 at 03:29 640





_A police billboard shows names and photos of Indonesia's most wanted militants, including Santoso, top left. (Reuters photos)_

Indonesian forces are mobilising for a manhunt in steamy jungles on the far-flung island of Sulawesi to flush the country's most-wanted man from his hideout and deal a pre-emptive blow to the Islamic State (IS). The real threat could be much closer to home.

Militant leader Santoso, the first Indonesian to publicly pledge loyalty to the radical jihadist group that holds swathes of territory in Syria and Iraq, has eluded capture for years. He had until last Saturday to surrender. But while the army girds for action just south of the equator, alarm bells are ringing in the capital, Jakarta.

Raids by security forces across the island of Java last week netted supporters of the Islamic State and foiled a string of attacks. Police said the men arrested were just foot-soldiers and their leaders are still on the run, plotting attacks on government leaders, officials and buildings.

Sidney Jones, a Jakarta-based expert on Islamist militants at the Institute for Policy Analysis of Conflict, says there is only a slim chance in Indonesia of an attack by the Islamic State like last November's bloodshed in Paris, but the threat is growing under the government's nose.

"While the police and army have been focused on going after Indonesia's most-wanted terrorist, Santoso, in the hills of Central Sulawesi, the IS has succeeded in building a network of supporters in the suburbs of Jakarta," she wrote in a commentary last month, using a common acronym for the Islamic State.

She said homegrown militants have mainly targeted the police in recent years, but there may now be a shift back to Westerners and soft targets.

Australian Attorney-General George Brandis, who was in Jakarta this week to bolster security coordination, told the Australian newspaper he had "no doubt" the Islamic State was seeking to establish a "distant caliphate" in Indonesia.

Indonesia was the second most popular tourist destination for Australians in 2014-15, official data shows, with 1.12 million journeys -- a large number to the resort island of Bali.

The bombing of two nightclubs in Bali that killed 202 people, mostly tourists, was among a spate of attacks during the 2000s in Indonesia, home to the world's largest Muslim population.

Police have been largely successful in destroying domestic militant cells since then, but they now worry the influence of the Islamic State could bring a return of jihadi violence.

Officials believe there are over 1,000 Islamic State supporters in Indonesia. Estimates of the number who have returned from Syria range from 100 to 300, though this includes women and children.

The government worries that Santoso, who has run militant training camps from the tree-covered hills of the Poso regency where he hides and posts videos on radical websites, could be an ideological lightning rod for combatants returning to Indonesia.





_Suwarni, 34, wife of Indonesian militant leader Santoso, poses for a picture in front of her house._

Ms Jones told stated that Santoso had developed an international reputation in Islamic State circles, with contacts among fighters in Syria.

"This is one of our priorities because there are lots of networks in other areas affiliated with Santoso," said national police spokesman Agus Rianto, adding that authorities could target him because they knew roughly where he was.

Idham Azis, police chief of Central Sulawesi province, said the kitchenware salesman-turned-jihadi has followers across Indonesia but his bedrock of support is in the Poso region.

"Islam should be defended in any way possible even if that means using violence," Adnan Arsal, the head of an Islamic school said on the edge of the jungle where Santoso is believed to be hiding.

Santoso's militancy sprang from religious strife that swept through Indonesia after the downfall of autocratic leader Suharto in 1998. Poso, an area dotted with Christian churches and Hindu temples, saw some of the most gruesome attacks.

A friend of the militant, Mohammed Guntur, said Santoso had watched as his parents and relatives were killed in communal clashes. "One of his cousins was impaled like an animal," he said.

In the years that followed, Santoso was known to have liaised with militant networks that carried out many attacks, including the 2002 Bali bombings.

Santoso's wife Suwarni, a 34-year-old mother of three, said her husband fled three years ago.

"The last thing I remember him saying was to take care of the kids, send them to school, make sure they pray and read the Koran with them," she said from her wooden shack in a Poso village.

Determined to capture Santoso, President Joko Widodo in March approved the first major military counter-terrorism operation since the bombing of two Jakarta hotels in 2009.

A blitz by troops, warships and fighter jets weakened Santoso's forces, but he got away and officials believe he still commands 30-40 men.

Santoso styles himself as commander of the Islamic State army in Indonesia.

However, security experts believe the most serious threat comes from growing support for the Islamic State beyond Sulawesi's jungles.

"The thought that Indonesia could be taken over by the IS is just absurd," said Hugh White, professor of Strategic Studies at the Australian National University.

"But the idea that the Islamic State could undertake terrorist operations in Indonesia aimed at destabilising it, that is entirely possible." 

Bangkokpost.com




*Indonesian forces regroup after failing to capture top militant*
By *Reuters* January 12, 2016 / 10:45 WIB




_Indonesian Navy special forces take part in an anti-terror drill in Jakarta, December 20, 2015. Photo: Reuters/M Agung Rajasa_

Indonesian security forces are regrouping to launch a more aggressive campaign to hunt for the country's most-wanted man, police said on Monday, after months of fruitless searching in the jungles of Sulawesi island.

President Joko Widodo has made the arrest of Santoso, Indonesia's most high-profile backer of Islamic State, one of his national security priorities and had given security forces until Jan. 9 to arrest him.

But Santoso, who has been on the run for more than three years, has proven to be more difficult to catch than expected.

Security forces plan to bring in 500 more policemen and soldiers to reinforce the 1,600 personnel looking for Santoso, who analysts say could be an inspiration for Indonesian militants returning from fighting with Islamic State in the Middle East.

"There is a new operation called Tinombala that will focus on Poso and the surrounding areas," said Hari Suprapto, spokesman for the Central Sulawesi police, referring to the district where Santoso is believed to be based.

Details of how the military and police would join forces still had to be worked out, he said. Officials at the presidential palace were not available for comment.

Determined to capture Santoso, President Joko Widodo in March approved the first major military counter-terrorism operation since the bombing of two Jakarta hotels in 2009.

A blitz by troops, warships and fighter jets weakened Santoso's forces, but he got away and officials believe he still commands up to 40 men.

While security forces increase their focus on Santoso in Central Sulawesi, analysts have raised alarm over a growing network of Islamic State supporters around the capital, Jakarta.

Police over the weekend arrested three people after finding bomb-making equipment at a house near Jakarta, said a police spokesman, Sulistyo Pudjo Hartono.

Police said the three were suspected of having links with a group of men arrested across the island of Java last month, who were believed to be planning attacks over the New Year holiday.

Indonesian forces regroup after failing to capture top militant | Coconuts Jakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PKR #2 module

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Reports of 6 blasts near UN office in Jakarta. Is every Indonesian member okay ? What happened guys please reply ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

Zarvan said:


> Reports of 6 blasts near UN office in Jakarta. Is every Indonesian member okay ? What happened guys please reply ?


Explosion in Jakarta leaves at least 1 dead | Inquirer News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

CountStrike said:


> Explosion in Jakarta leaves at least 1 dead | Inquirer News


I have also read firing is taking place What is going are their attackers trying to enter building ?



CountStrike said:


> Explosion in Jakarta leaves at least 1 dead | Inquirer News


Remove the pic with bodies please

So which commando unit are placed in Jakarta who would respond ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

Zarvan said:


> I have also read firing is taking place What is going are their attackers trying to enter building ?
> 
> 
> Remove the pic with bodies please


Sorry Bro.. Update: 3 Killed in this accident, estimated suicide bombing from first investigation..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

CountStrike said:


> Sorry Bro.. Update: 3 Killed in this accident, estimated suicide bombing from first investigation..


Have Commando Units arrived on the scene ? They need to be their fast other wise attackers would create mayhem


----------



## initial_d

case said:


> I have also read firing is taking place What is going are their attackers trying to enter building ?
> 
> 
> Remove the pic with bodies please
> 
> So which commando unit are placed in Jakarta who would respond ?


In this case, i think the one will respond are police special detachment 88 (swat), the terrorist attacking not one place but several places arround jakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

RIP to the victims.

Report on TV news says there were 10- 14 attackers. According to eye witness there were 5 blasts and also gun shooting. 3 confirmed death as of now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

This attack indeed already been warned by many, including Australia few weeks back. Now, it's happen. Damn. 

_"We surely belong to Allah and to Him we shall return."_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

tv said the other terro is in jakarta theatre, the cs is ready to take them. it looks like the paris attack


----------



## CountStrike

6 Attacker.. 3 Foreigners and 3 Indonesian...


Kabar24.com, JAKARTA - Menurut salah seorang saksi yang berprofesi sebagai driver GoJek, Syaiful Anwar setelah terjadi ledakan, muncul suara tembak-menembak yang berasal dari salah satu cafe di dalam Mall Sarinah yang mengarah ke jalan Thamrin.

"Ada tembak-tembakan juga tadi antara polisi sama pelakunya," kata Syaiful di Jakarta, Kamis (14/1/2016).

*Menurut Syaiful, pelaku diketahui berjumlah enam orang. Tiga di antaranya merupakan warga negara asing dan tiga lainnya merupakan warga negara Indonesia.*

Namun, Syaiful mengemukakan tiga orang warga negara asing tersebut kini telah tewas, dua di antaranya tewas karena melakukan aksi bom bunuh diri dan satu lainnya tewas karena baku tembak dengan kepolisian.

"Sekarang masih ada 3 lagi pelakunya orang Indonesia. Mereka pakai senjata api biasa tadi saya liat. Tiga-tiganya juga pakai ransel besar," tukasnya. () BOM SARINAH: Pelaku Pakai Senjata Api dan Ransel Besar | Kabar24 - Bisnis.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

We are praying for our Indonesian friends...hopefully law and order will be returned soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CountStrike

Jakarta attack: at least four reported dead as blasts and gunfire rock capital – rolling report | World news | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

one person was shot by a terrorist after Bomb blow up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike




----------



## Aepsilons

CountStrike said:


> one person was shot by a terrorist after Bomb blow up




@CountStrike , any idea who is responsible for this ? Daesh? or something else.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Time in GMT +7*





Thursday, 01.14.2016 11:04
*BREAKING NEWS*
*LIVE: Explosion rattles Thamrin Jakarta*
Reporter: *Tim,* CNN Indonesia





_A bomb blast rocked the area Sarinah, Central Jakarta.(CNN Indonesia / Susetyo Dwi Prihadi)
_
*Jakarta, Indonesia CNN* - Two explosions occurred in the area Sarinah Thamrin, Central Jakarta.The atmosphere was tense.Police closed and sterilize the area.Jalan Thamrin to the Hotel Indonesia roundabout was closed in both directions.

Here's a direct observation team CNNIndonesia.com star --Aulia Primary, Megiza, Main Abraham, Aghnia Adzkia, and Susetyo Dwi Prihadi-- at the scene.



12:31 pm

One victim entered Cipto Mangunkusumo Hospital (RSCM), Central Jakarta.Not yet known how the victim's condition.


12:25 pm

Minister of Home Affairs Tjahjo Kumolo said the blast in Sarinah, Central Jakarta, is a warning to alert.

Tjahjo declared Jakarta Police Chief Inspector General of Police Tito Karnavian and TNI Commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo had visited the blast site to monitor directly.


12:22 pm

Shops in the region Sarinah entirely closed.


12:19 pm

Bomb squad team consists of a dozen people along the Djakarta Theater.They were fully clothed including bulletproof vests, and carried a long-barreled weapon.


12:13 pm

A total of 500 police personnel were deployed to the center of Jakarta was rocked by an explosion.

Five ambulances prepared at the Hotel Sari Pan Pacific.





_Police with bulletproof vests down to the site of the explosion and a shootout in central Jakarta. (CNN Indonesia / Aulia Pratama Star)_

12:10 pm

CNNIndonesia.com journalists who are at Sarinah Building heard explosions from the direction of Tanah Abang.Previously also heard shots in the House Lotus repeatedly and there is the sound of broken glass.

The atmosphere more tense.Police gather at the entrance of Djakarta Theater XXI Cinema.Some police seen running towards the police station were destroyed Sarinah.Police deployed water cannons, helicopters.

Army rifles arrived.


12:04 pm

West Jakarta Police Chief Commissioner Rudy Heryanto set the alert status 1 for territory.


12.00

Shots were heard repeatedly from the direction of Lotus building right behind Starbucks.

Supervised the building the sniper.The bodies of the victims have not been removed are still waiting for body bags.


11:58 pm

Djakarta Theater building is still surrounded the police.The sound of gunfire.Police asked reporters retreated.

Head of Public Relations Jakarta Police said the blast targeted the traffic police post Sarinah.The number of actors can not be ascertained, but more than four people.Officers make the evacuation process Skyline and hunt down the perpetrators of the building to the top floor


11:55

Head of Public Relations said Police Inspector Anton Charliyan not a suicide bomb blast, but the grenades were thrown from the motorcycle.

Djakarta Theater building on top of an armed group being hunted Brimob team, bomb squad, and Detachment.

Djakarta Theater building supervised sniper or _sniper_ team.


11:41 pm

Central Jakarta Police Chief Commissioner Hendro Pandowo arrived on the scene.He brought troops consisting of about 30-40 personnel.They went into the vacant land next to Wisma Mandiri and monitoring of land was overgrown by weeds.

A security guard said there perpetrator ran toward the office building around Sarinah.


11:35 pm

Vice President Jusuf Kalla, who has finished testifying in the trial Wacik had to wait half an hour to make sure the path that passes to the Palace safe.


11:30

Police sterilization scene, from the intersection of the Statue of Arjuna until the roundabout.





_Map location of the explosion in the Sarinah Thamrin, Central Jakarta. (CNNIndonesia.com/Diolah from Google Maps / Fajrian)
_
11:29 pm

From the video that aired TVOne, looks bomb exploded twice in Sarinah Police Station which destroyed the police station at the intersection of the region.


11:27 pm

An ambulance was seen getting into the scene.This is the second ambulance to the location after the previous one ambulance beberapaw ime has come first.


At 11:25

Police anti-terror moves to the location and some of them pointed the gun upward Sarinah Building.

In front of the Sarinah also filled with anti-terror police.Police line installed from the former Australian Embassy building up Kebon Sirih.


11:20

Gunfight sound stops.





_Area affected by the explosion at Sarinah Thamrin, Central Jakarta. (Doc. Specialties)
_
11:16 pm

Metro Jaya police chief and the Criminal Police move towards the police station of the Jakarta Police and the National Police Headquarters.


11:15

Police found weapons at the site.


11:13 pm

Heavily armed police had entered into a long-barreled blast site.

From the testimony of residents, there are a number of victims died, but can not be confirmed from the authorities.


11:12 pm

Dozens of motorized police to the scene through the Sari Pan Pacific Hotel.


At 11:11

Police began stormed onto the road near the site of the explosion and gunfight near Starbucks.Still hear the sound of an explosion.


At 11:10

Four policemen entered from Bangkok Bank Building to the scene.Shots began to subside.


11.00

Shooting could still be heard in the Police Station Sarinah Thamrin Jakarta.The police post was destroyed.Total sounding six blasts.The police came with full force.

One person was seen lying on the road, Sarinah Police Station, while the other person is a foreign national was lying in front of Starbucks.

LIVE: Ledakan Guncang Thamrin Jakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @CountStrike , any idea who is responsible for this ? Daesh? or something else.



No group claim to be responsible as of yet but Daesh did threat to make "big concert" in Jakarta weeks ago. They are the prime suspect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

katarabhumi said:


> No group claim to be responsible as of yet but Daesh did threat to make "big concert" in Jakarta weeks ago. They are the prime suspect.



I am not even Indonesian , but seeing the videos and reading reports, my friend, my blood is boiling in rage.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

katarabhumi said:


> No group claim to be responsible as of yet but Daesh did threat to make "big concert" in Jakarta weeks ago. They are the prime suspect.


Merdeka.c*m said ISIS Was behind this attack

Indonesian Capital Hit By Multiple Explosions / Sputnik International

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @CountStrike , any idea who is responsible for this ? Daesh? or something else.


Perhaps, based information of Former of Jama'ah Islamiah command, Nasir Abbas Clamim ISIS is behind this attack.. maybe related with Mujaheddin Indonesia Timur (MIT) who some Uighur Involve this gropup...


--------------------------

“Ledakan bom dan serangan bersenjata oleh sejumlah orang di situ baru pemberitahuan bahwa mereka sudah ada di sini,” kata *Nasir Abbas,* di Jakarta Kamis (14/1).

Fakta tersebut lanjutnya, persis seperti yang sudah beberapa kali dia ingatkan dalam banyak kesempatan bahwa ISIS sudah ada di Indonesia.

*“Saya sudah beberapa kali menyatakan di banyak kesempatan, di Indonesia sudah ada operasi ISIS, seperti di Poso itu dan hari ini mereka memasuki ibukota,” ujar Nasir.*

Melihat pola ledakan dan penyerangan, Nasir menilai ini hampir persis seperti yang terjadi Kota Paris.

“Dalam banyak kesempatan saya berdoa, jangan sampai ini terjadi di Indonesia, tapi doa kita belum dikabulkan Allah, ternyata itu terjadi,” pungkasnya.*(fas/jpnn)*
Pengamat Bilang, Kelompok Radikal Ini Pelaku Bom Sarinah | Babel Pos


--------------------------------------------------------------------

Jakarta Attacks Gunmen Hiding in Cinema With Many People Inside


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Anti teror dari TNI sudah turun...





Stay Alert


----------



## katarabhumi

I prefer the term Daesh than I**S. They have tarnish the name of Islam with their evil. They don't deserve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CountStrike

*Terrorism Returns to Indonesia's Capital*

A coordinated attack is believed to be underway in Indonesia's capital city, Jakarta. At least seven explosions were reported in the downtown area along with multiple exchanges of fire. Eyewitness reports and unconfirmed sources indicate that at least one suicide bomber may have been involved. At least one of the blast sites was located near a police kiosk at a busy intersection and another at a Starbucks coffee shop in Jakarta's Sarinah Thamrin plaza. The attack was likely timed to hit busy lunchtime traffic and was centered on the convergence of Wahid Hasyim street and Medan Merdeka, close to Jakarta's high security area. The location is a short drive from the U.S. Embassy and other government offices. *The attack follows a series of arrests and warnings throughout the festive period, culminating in a failed operation to capture the leader of the East Indonesia Mujahideen terrorist network, known as Santoso. Furthermore, al Qaeda leader Ayman al-Zawahiri recently released a statement saying that South East Asia — including Indonesia — was ripe for attacks against foreign interests.*

The location and targeting of this incident fits patterns observed in earlier attacks in the Jakarta area. The city has experienced several militant attacks in the last 15 years, mostly carried out by individuals affiliated with the Jemaah Islamiyah militant group, including several incidents targeting international hotels and foreigners in the city. The most recent bombing attacks occurred in 2009 and targeted the JW Marriott and Ritz Carlton hotels in the city, leaving seven dead and 50 injured, including a number of foreign travelers. While the primary operational planners and bomb makers of the Jemaah Islamiyah organization have been arrested or killed in subsequent years leaving the group's capabilities significantly diminished, a number of militant actors are still present in the area and have the potential to carry out attacks of this sort. 


Terrorism Returns to Indonesia's Capital


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Police with sniffer dogs enter the incident area towards Jakarta Theatre...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*الفاتحة | *Al-Fatihah to the fallen...

Nonstop live News-TV streaming from the blast location..

MetroTV
Streaming Video | Metrotvnews.com

KompasTV
Kompas TV Live Streaming

TVOne
www.tvonenews.tv/streaming

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

PHOTO: *Correction* APCs have arrived at the scene of the #Jakarta blasts. - @samanthahawley 






A number of police helicopters circling the Thamrin area. 





Counter terrorism personnel have been deployed to the incident area 





Clean them!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

(C) viva.co.id





(c) Merdeka.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

4 attackers dead area secured now according to reports


----------



## MarveL

Chief of State Intelligency Agency - Sutiyoso (right) and deputy police chief Budi Gunawan (middle) review the explosion site in Thamrin, Jakarta. Sutiyoso monitor the handling of the impact of this explosion


----------



## katarabhumi

Damn, dimana2 warga Indo emg seneng bgt dg Wisata Bencana. Belum jelas apa terornya udah selesai apa belum, pelakunya aja belum diberesin semua, itu TKP udah rame kyk pasar. Ada serangan susulan baru nyaho lo semua.


----------



## initial_d

It's time to clean some hardline cleric that openly support daesh/isis in their preaching, that's include AA Gym that openly support Daesh/isis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

(C) VIVA.CO.ID

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

katarabhumi said:


> Damn, dimana2 warga Indo emg seneng bgt dg Wisata Bencana. Belum jelas apa terornya udah selesai apa belum, pelakunya aja belum ketangkep, itu TKP udah rame kyk pasar. Ada serangan susulan baru nyaho lo semua.


It's mean We not afraid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

Police or Terrorist one?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

katarabhumi said:


> Damn, dimana2 warga Indo emg seneng bgt dg Wisata Bencana. Belum jelas apa terornya udah selesai apa belum, pelakunya aja belum diberesin semua, itu TKP udah rame kyk pasar. Ada serangan susulan baru nyaho lo semua.



Persis kejadiannya itu kayak video youtube yang di share di halaman sebelumnya.




anas_nurhafidz said:


> It's mean We not afraid


Lebih ke kepo kayaknya


----------



## MarveL

Daniel808 said:


> Police or Terrorist one?



Please donot upload link directly from kaskus, it wont work until you reupload it to pk-def or other servers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

anas_nurhafidz said:


> It's mean We not afraid



Tu pelakunya mo dihakimi massa kali yak?

Yes, we are not afraid but at least let the law enforcement finish their job first. Clearing the whole site. The attackers are armed as confirmed by the police.

Them crowding up like that can make the remaining attackers sneak in easily and escape. Or worse, standing in the middle of them and blow himself up.
This is not some "maling jemuran". Don't they ever think of that?



pr1v4t33r said:


> Persis kejadiannya itu kayak video youtube yang di share di halaman sebelumnya.
> 
> 
> 
> Lebih ke kepo kayaknya



Yeah, more like it.


----------



## Daniel808

MarveL said:


> Please donot upload link directly from kaskus, it wont work until you reupload it to pk-def or other servers.
> 
> View attachment 286962



Thanks buat informasinya.
baru tau ane, kalo gag bisa direct link ke kaskus


----------



## Zarvan

7 including four attackers killed in the attacks in #Jakarta: Jakarta police spokesperson


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Attack on Pakistani Consulate in Afghanistan and near Pakistani consulate in Jakarta is the response of our enemy in retaliation to Pathankot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Kausnya...


----------



## MarveL

evidences in baggage, some bomb exploded yet..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MarveL said:


> evidences in baggage, some bomb explodes yet..
> View attachment 286966


damn... teroris kurang kerjaan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

7 terrorists confirmed dead, 3 of them kill themselves or rather -blow themselves up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Update: Blast actually came from Grenades not suicide bombing.

Source: NetTV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

One of the suspect trying to attack police officers who doing rescue procedure to safe the victims, the attacker blended himself among the masses before open fire against the officer. The attacker himself being repelled and chose to runaway from his pursuer before blow up himself near sarinah starbucks cafe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

Hot Chicken/Beef Grill with nut sauces - Satay

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## katarabhumi

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Update: Blast actually came from Grenades not suicide bombing.
> 
> Source: NetTV



Grenade or not they did blow themselves though. The video is being played over and over on Metro TV. 

In the video, two guys sit on the side of a car(?) then minute later blown to pieces. From the look of it, they had been wounded before.


----------



## MarveL




----------



## Nike

Man of the day, he is fighting from the start and still doing efforts to help the victims...salute

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarveL

Situation is already under controlled guys, all vigilante have been captured dead/alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

katarabhumi said:


> 7 terrorists confirmed dead, 3 of them kill themselves or rather -blow themselves up.


Hope to see the ops concluding soon


----------



## Zarvan

I hope all Indonesian members are safe is operation over or not are all the attackers killed or not ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Man of the day, he is fighting from the start and still doing efforts to help the victims...salute



This man was speculated by the media as one of the attacker... dasar media amatiran...


----------



## Nike

Four suspects had been secured alive, the other three blown themselves up after being fatally wounded in the ensuing fire fighting against Indonesian Security forces. Police and armed forves right now conduct sweeping operation around the are to find possible armed suspects and explosive device theyve left

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Attack on #Jakarta over with no more perpertators are at large: police


----------



## jhungary

RIP to all victim, the MO seems like they want to maximize casualty on both secondary target and first responder, any more information related to the attack yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> Four suspects had been secured alive, the other three blown themselves up after being fatally wounded in the ensuing fire fighting against Indonesian Security forces. Police and armed forves right now conduct sweeping operation around the are to find possible armed suspects and explosive device theyve left


Good job although 12 innocents have lost their lives but still great job security forces. May ALLAH bless you and help you we are with you and we love all our Indonesian brothers. Sorry for your loss Pakistan stands with you and would help you if you ask for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

MarveL said:


>


I'm confused, so there are two terrorist blend in the crowd, the one with black tshirt and one with blue t-shirt, the black t-shirt killed and the blue one shot the police?


----------



## Nike

@jhungary the terrorist seemed targeted at National Police officers, it was related to revenge vow voiced by some jihadi organizations like JI and East Indonesian Muslim movement whose member being hunted relentlessly and ruthlessly by Indonesian Police anti terror squads. I am afraid this attack is a prelude of the bigger one as this attack is clearly showing the gaps in our intelligent efforts and the implementation of intelligent evidence finding in the field by most of Indonesian stakeholder. 

This attacks clearly gives serious messahes and point if even the National Capital can be attacked in broad day and how about the other cities whose security forces is not as tight as the Capital...

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## MarveL

*Gegana Bomb Squad Surrounding DJakarta Theater Building.*





Gegana of the police force infiltrating into the Horizon building in Jalan Thamrin, Central Jakarta, (14/01/2016).





TNI troops joined forces with Gegana enter the Horizon building.





The terrorists hiding in the building.




















Together with the military police officers had gone into the building to search for the alleged perpetrator was still inside the building which is called the Djakarta Theater.





At Starbucks, terrorist also had carry out attacks on civilians.


----------



## MarveL

Thursday 14 Jan 2016 15:41 pm
*Terror in Jakarta, the Government Confident MotoGP in 2017 and 2018 Asian Games Continues*
detikSport






Jakarta - Terror and a bomb blast in Jakarta today will raise the question of the readiness of Indonesia to host the Asian Games 2018. The government believes the plan continue.

"Whatever happens in Jakarta today, we condemn the terrorist atrocities of this. Police / Army certainly pursue and arrest the perpetrators. Tomorrow onwards we shall optimistic, courageous and confident that Indonesia remains ready to be a good host for the Asian Games 2018 , TAFISA The Sport for All Games 2016, and MotoGP 2017, "said Minister of Youth and Sports Imam Nahrawi via text message to reporters, Thursday (14/01/2016).

"We must have the courage to face every situation let alone the world has given credence to us. It remains to be running all the programs towards preparing to welcome the event and multievent and our distinguished guests," he added.

Imam also appealed to all people to dare to face any form of terror, and remained compact in preparing all international sporting event to be held in Indonesia.

"I asked the journalist friends to spread the spirit of daring to face terrorism because the city must be solid, compact and together meet the grand event of this sport. About the security forces have been working very quickly and certainly forward the intelligence apparatus must be more alert and spry again , "he added.

"This event became an important and valuable lessons for the security forces to maintain security, convenience for guests noble Indonesia," said Imam.

http://m.detik.com/sport/sport-lain...ntah-yakin-motogp-amp-asian-games-jalan-terus


----------



## Bennedict

jhungary said:


> RIP to all victim, the MO seems like they want to maximize casualty on both secondary target and first responder, any more information related to the attack yet?


Well it seems they planned to bomb the mall, there are 3-4 people halted by security before entering, and then being taken to police station, but the one exploded himself and two try to escape and then the police chase them, but they exploded themselves too as you see the video above me


----------



## jhungary

madokafc said:


> @jhungary *the terrorist seemed targeted at National Police officers*, it was related to revenge vow voiced by some jihadi organizations like JI and East Indonesian Muslim movement whose member being hunted relentlessly and ruthlessly by Indonesian Police anti terror squads. I am afraid this attack is a prelude of the bigger one as this attack is clearly showing the gaps in our intelligent efforts and the implementation of intelligent evidence finding in the field by most of Indonesian stakeholder.
> 
> This attacks clearly gives serious messahes and point if even the National Capital can be attacked in broad day and how about the other cities whose security forces is not as tight as the Capital...



That's what I think as well, the MO suggested that they wait until the first responder responding to the incident and pull out a secondary strike, this tactics was used heavily during the IRA era when they oppose to the British rule and usually an universal indicator on an attack targeting government employee.

I am not sure about any further attack, as I did not see an end game here (problem is I can't see a reason for attack too) and the attack could also be related to the Turkey 2 days ago and in the Pakistan yesterday, and if this is so, then you are probably right, there will be a bigger attack coming, and not just in Indonesia but probably worldwide. Let's hope you guys beefing up the Intelligence network and security. once again, you have my condolence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## MarveL

Photographs of social media show smoke coming from outside a Starbucks coffee shop





Large pieces of glass from windows at the Starbucks cafe in Jakarta are seen on the street after a bombing in the city





The damage done to a Starbucks cafe in central Jakarta that was the target of a bombing attack on Thursday





An Indonesian policeman stands guard in front of a blast site at the Indonesia capital Jakarta


----------



## jhungary

Bennedict said:


> Well it seems they planned to bomb the mall, there are 3-4 people halted by security before entering, and then being taken to police station, but the one exploded himself and two try to escape and then the police chase them, but they exploded themselves too as you see the video above me



Yes, it seems a lot like a secondary attack aimed at first responder. 

But as I said to @madokafc above, I did not see the end game of this attack, and maybe it's in my end only (Probably you guys have a lot more information than me) I am lacking a lot of information so, I cannot say for sure


----------



## Bennedict

madokafc said:


> @jhungary the terrorist seemed targeted at National Police officers, it was related to revenge vow voiced by some jihadi organizations like JI and East Indonesian Muslim movement whose member being hunted relentlessly and ruthlessly by Indonesian Police anti terror squads. I am afraid this attack is a prelude of the bigger one as this attack is clearly showing the gaps in our intelligent efforts and the implementation of intelligent evidence finding in the field by most of Indonesian stakeholder.
> 
> This attacks clearly gives serious messahes and point if even the National Capital can be attacked in broad day and how about the other cities whose security forces is not as tight as the Capital...


Well in my point of view, the Intelligence and Police already trying hard and succesfully thwart bigger, more dangerous plans for Chrismas Eve and New Year bombing, although this one slip away. Well good job anyway, less than two hours, Army with APC's and hundreds of police personnel quickly scrambled into area
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Foto Tersangka


----------



## Zarvan

UPDATE: Police in Jakarta revises death toll to seven, including four attackers.Well if the news is true than it's good development that only 3 innocent lost their lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zarvan said:


> UPDATE: Police in Jakarta revises death toll to seven, including four attackers.Well if the news is true than it's good development that only 3 innocent lost their lives.



Actually their plan was spoiled and aborted prematurely that's why.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Strike back! Time for terrorist man hunt...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Actually their plan was spoiled and aborted prematurely that's why.


And quick intervention by some VIP guards units (among them VP guards) who unitentionally located near the area. Fortunately they are more capable to handle those terrorists and quickly isolated them, and left them to be handled by the newly arrive fresh reinforcement from police HQ and army detachment units


----------



## Bennedict

Situation is cleared, 4 terrorist killed,


----------



## anas_nurhafidz




----------



## Bennedict




----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Look! Reloading Gun







Inside their bag


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian president on blasts: We will not be defeated
_Indonesian president on blasts: We will not be defeated | Inquirer News_



_



_

_



_


----------



## CountStrike

*Jakarta attacks: Isis 'claims responsibility' for suicide bombings and shootings in Indonesian capital*

Isis has reportedly claimed responsibility for the Jakarta attacks in a statement released through one of its allied propaganda agencies. 

“Islamic State fighters carried out an armed attack this morning targeting foreign nationals and the security forces charged with protecting them in the Indonesian capital,” Aamaaq news agency said on its Telegram channel.

There has been no official confirmation of the claim but police previously said they believed militants had been "imitating" the November attacks in Paris.

Seven people, including five suspected attacks, died in suicide bombings and shootings in the Indonesian capital on Thursday morning.

Jakarta attacks: Isis 'claims responsibility' for suicide bombings and shootings in Indonesian capital | Asia | News | The Independent

__________________________________________

7 Dead, 20 Injured...

Bom Sarinah, Seskab 7 Tewas, 20 Orang Luka


----------



## Viet

The security forces with swift response seem having done a good job.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CountStrike said:


> 7 Dead, 20 Injured...



7 dead: 5 terrorist, 1 Indonesian citizen, 1 foreign citizen






_Rincian 7 Tewas Dalam Bom Thamrin: 5 Pelaku, 1 WNI dan 1 WNA_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

A Canadian citizen was killed, along with an Indonesian civillian and five attackers, which one of them is a female

Four Confirmed Dead in Jakarta - The New York Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Keep Calm, Case Closed! Wait for investigation...

This what they said with #IndonesiaWorthIt Trending Topic on Twitter.

They feel like nothing...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nusantara

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Keep Calm, Case Closed! Wait for investigation...
> 
> This what they said with #IndonesiaWorthIt Trending Topic on Twitter.
> 
> They feel like nothing...
> View attachment 287017
> View attachment 287018


this 2 picture make me facepalmed myself, really?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Nusantara said:


> this 2 picture make me facepalmed myself, really?



Police line have no real power to prevent this curious mob from desecrating the crime scene...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Another blast is reported heard from BPPT building about half an hour ago. Whether this is another àttack or not, still in investigation.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

katarabhumi said:


> Another blast is reported heard from BPPT building about half an hour ago. Whether this is another àttack or not, still in investigation.


Haha, itu ban truk meletus. Di detik ada kok


----------



## Zarvan

Remain safe guys and good job today

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

President Jokowi inspect the bombing location at Sarinah, Jakarta






















Victim evacuation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Good to see the situation calmed, and the combatants either apprehended or neutralized. Credit goes to the Indonesian police and military personnel for their swift duty. Credit goes to the Indonesian Government for their swift response to this emergency, and providing calm to the nation. 

Always, as is ever, Japan will work tirelessly with Indonesia in any capacity. Merdeka, my Indonesian friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bennedict

pr1v4t33r said:


> Police line have no real power to prevent this curious mob from desecrating the crime scene...


I think our patrol police should be equipped with Taser, in the photos above shows our patrol police can't do much when sees their member being shot because they only equipped with batons






Won't kill but will lethal enough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

RIP to the dead and speedy recovery to the injured.

BTW the bomb looks very professional, a fragmentation bomb ... absolute not the rough & home-made bomb, these terrorists trained by some armed group and got specialized guidance. Any group claim to take charge of this attack in Jakarta ? the ISIS ? Im afraid there maybe more trained terrorists hiding in somewhere, it's the tip of iceberg.

Track the bomb source including explosive & devices from, police might can capture the big boss in Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

Military armoured personnel carriers are seen near the site of an attack in central Jakarta January 14, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> President Jokowi inspect the bombing location at Sarinah, Jakarta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victim evacuation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

Condolence to victims and Indonesian who fell to the dark side...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Proud to our police... Brave, fast, nimble.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

Four Foreigners Injured in Jakarta Attack
Four Foreigners Injured in Jakarta Attack | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal






*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Metro Jaya Police Department released temporary data of the wounded victims of the bombings and shooting terror on Jalan Thamrin, Central Jakarta on Thursday, January 14, 2016.

Based on these data, there are 20 injured victims being treated in hospitals. Among those 20, six are police, ten were civilians, while the other four are foreigners (WNA).

In a written statement of Polda Metro Jaya received by Tempo, the victims are treated at Cipto Mangunkusumo Hospital (RSCM), Central Army Hospital Gatot Subroto, Tarakan District General Hospital, Abdi Waluyo Hospital and Husada Hospital.

The WNA victims in the data came from Germany, Austria, Algeria, and Netherlands. It was also said that seven body bags were sent to Keramat Jati hospital, however Tempo cannot confirm the identity of the corpses.

In these data, some information such as age and kind of injuries have not been fully identified.


----------



## Signalian

I sincerely pray and hope that a dreadful incident like this doesn't happen ever again in Indonesia.
Loss of life is irreplaceable.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## waz

My thoughts and prayers are with our dear Indonesian brothers and sisters. I shall pray for the shaheed, Allah bless them. Stand tall and proud against these vermin. 
Please keep us informed. Much love.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

86, Aksi Mencekam Penyergapan Para Pelaku Peledakan dan Penembakan di Sarinah 





Ada komen lucu:


> Minum kopi di starbucks di bom. Minum kopi di kaki lima ditabrak lamborghini. Minum kopi di mall mati kena sianida. Terus minum kopinya di mana ??? Dasar teroris budek! di suruh ke suriah malah ke sarinah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

Kebetulan ada rombongan polisi yang lewat akan mengamankan demo di monas, di saat kejadian. langsung turun mengamankan TKP. Apes dah.. dihajar langsung. (Kronologi - 3)






*Cronology:*
1. The attack armed groups started at a Starbucks coffee shop in the Horizon Tower (Menara Cakrawala) around 10:40 am. (GMT +7). Terorist went in and bring out a suicide bombing that led to a number of visitors were injured and other visitors trickle out.

2. Two other terorists blown suicide bombing at the Police Station Sarinah

3. Hearing the explosion just about time, police party was on patrol stopped at the location. Two other terrorists shot four members of Central Jakarta Police. There were gun fights between the police and the two terorists in front of a Starbucks coffee shop in the Horizon Tower..

4. Actors cornered and threw two throwing bombs. Two terrorist who cornered eventually died. Inside their bag found a powerful enough bomb unexploded yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jakarta attacks: Indonesians defy terror with powerful message on social media - 'we are not afraid'




Thousands of people were tweeting the hashtag #KamiTidakTakut after at least seven people died

Jakarta attacks: Starbucks suicide bomb blasts and gun assaults in Indonesia capital leave at least seven dead | Asia | News | The Independent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Haha, itu ban truk meletus. Di detik ada kok



Maklum lagi parno, kentut aja bisà dikira granat heheuheu.



pr1v4t33r said:


> Ada komen lucu:
> 
> Minum kopi di starbucks di bom. Minum kopi di kaki lima ditabrak lamborghini. Minum kopi di mall mati kena sianida. Terus minum kopinya di mana ??? Dasar teroris budek! di suruh ke suriah malah ke sarinah.



LOL.. this one crack me up


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesian Marine (marinir) now deployed to vital object.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_Dear Terrorists, You Cannot Terrorize Jakarta! « Global Infonews_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

X : "Its SURIAH (SYRIA) You Stupid.. SU RI AH"
Y : "You mean SARINAH, isn'it?

Gosip di kalangan emak2...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Wow...

National scene: Navy to buy hospital ship | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Why Indonesia’s markets kept calm and carried on?




*

"They actually did a good job of cracking down in December against ISIS ringleaders and crews that were reported to be plotting widespread attacks geared toward Christmas and New Year's," noted Jonah Blank, senior political scientist at researcher Rand, on CNBC's The Rundown. "It's quite possible that the Indonesian (counterterrorism force) Detachment 88 and other units headed off a much, much bigger and more important attack and this is merely the residue."

Indonesian markets carry on despite terror attacks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Credit to Denny adj

Gak usah spekulasi bawah pelaku teror adalah pro atau punya latar belakang militer.

Mereka cuma amatiran.

Ini analisa saya sbg tukang nembak.

A. Kokang senjata (tarik slide) pake tangan kanan? Kenapa? Keras ya slidenya?

(Pro kalau nembak pake tangan kanan, kokang pake kiri)

B. Jari kok masuk trigger guard? Clumsy sekali?

(Pro jarinya lurus)

Dan cuma amatiran yg kokang2 senjata ketika mau beraksi. Pro itu udah kokang dari awal.

Kenapa amatir gak kokang dari awal? Karena amatir takut dengan senjata yang posisi peluru sudah di kamar tembak (chamber).

C. Kok posisi jempol kiri menutupi jempol kanan? Gak bisa nahan recoil klo gini.

(Pro, jempol kiri berada dibawah jempol kanan dan sejajar. Kedua jempol mengarah sejajar dengan laras)

D. Kok sikutnya bengkok? Recoilnya (hentakan) gak terkontrol donk.

(Pro, tangan lurus. Recoil terkontrol, hasil bidik lebih akurat)

Kesimpulan:

Mereka MILITAN. Dilatih oleh militan pula, BUKAN standart militer.

Gak perlu ambil pusing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Wow... National scene: Navy to buy hospital ship | The Jakarta Post



Cool, PT. PAL will get another order for 2 LPD, the design must be closer with the new Philippine's SSV rather than the existing hospital ship, KRI Soeharso.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Cool, PT. PAL will get another order for 2 LPD, the design must be closer with the new Philippine's SSV rather than the existing hospital ship, KRI Soeharso.


Bad Idea.. we should go to LHD platform with bigger ship.. 180-190 Meters maybe. our Capacity to build LPD was proven since we get deal from Phillipina. this order is very nice moment when they need to become hospital ship and don't need weapon system. This is can become pilot project to build Real LHD, maybe like Mistral Class..


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CountStrike said:


> Bad Idea.. we should go to LHD platform with bigger ship.. 180-190 Meters maybe. our Capacity to build LPD was proven since we get deal from Phillipina. this order is very nice moment when they need to become hospital ship and don't need weapon system. This is can become pilot project to build Real LHD, maybe like Mistral Class..



That would be awsome if we can get 180m naval hospital ship. We can modify PT.PAL's Star50 for this role. But even if in the end we only get 2, 125m LPD, that's pretty good already. No complain from me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## orang biasa

*my deep condolonce for all victim, keep stroong and stay nongkrong. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CountStrike

SSV #1 Philippines Ready to launch...

Photo: Albert Minas

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

CountStrike said:


> SSV #1 Philippines Ready to launch...
> 
> Photo: Albert Minas
> 
> View attachment 287229


Huge Ship, Phil Navy must be happy to see this beauty on progress


----------



## CountStrike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Huge Ship, Phil Navy must be happy to see this beauty on progress


nggak terlalu senang kayaknya, mereka senang kalo barangya dari amerika.. 



pr1v4t33r said:


> That would be awsome if we can get 180m naval hospital ship. We can modify PT.PAL's Star50 for this role. But even if in the end we only get 2, 125m LPD, that's pretty good already. No complain from me.



LHD without Lift elevator ?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

ISIS Fails To Achieve Its Goals With _indonesian _Terror Attack




By: Walter Lohman
Walter Lohman is Director of The Heritage Foundation's Asian Studies Center.

ISIS has claimed responsibility for the terrorist attack in Jakarta, Indonesia this week that claimed two innocent lives and left 20 injured. This is the most significant attack in Indonesia since 2009. With all condolences to the victims, one thing is for sure, the terrorists will lose this round, too.

The Indonesian people are nothing if not resilient.

It is a very difficult calculation to make, but ISIS may have actually come out on the losing end of this one attack itself. Five of the attackers are dead. And for all the momentary mayhem, all reports seem to indicate life returning to near-normal in the area of the attack remarkably quickly.

If the numbers don’t matter and what really counts is the sense of terror that the attacks produce, the perpetrators seem to have failed on both scores. Beyond this, and as importantly, there must be a great deal of intelligence to gather in the aftermath of the attack, intelligence that could contribute to winding down the ISIS threat in the same way that Indonesian authorities disrupted and wound down terrorist networks since the 2009 attacks on the Marriott and Ritz Carlton.


Indonesia does face a real threat from ISIS. It may have as many as 300 of its citizens fighting in Syria and Iraq. And at home, it has several pro-ISIS groups to contend with, one of which controls a very small and remote (but symbolically important) bit of the sprawling archipelago.

This latest attack, in fact, may bring the two ends of the threat, domestic and foreign, together. Reports indicate that the attack may have been organized by an Indonesian citizen, who is currently the leader of the Southeast Asian unit of ISIS, fighting in Syria.

Indonesia also has a history older than ISIS and al-Qaeda of dealing with terrorists. It has done so successfully throughout its brief history as an independent nation, even as it has grown and modernized its economy and become after 1998 a full blown democracy.

ISIS Fails To Achieve Its Goals With Indonesian Terror Attack


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesia and Denmark to pursue industry *collaboration.*

Indonesia and Denmark are discussing a potential defence industrial collaboration programme featuring the co-production of naval vessels and accompanying mission systems, the Ministry of Defence (MoD) in Jakarta has said.

According to an MoD statement on 13 January, defence industry officials from Denmark held meetings in Jakarta with counterparts from Indonesia, including defence minister Ryamizard Ryacudu.

The statement said the theme of the meetings was defence industry co-operation based on technology transfers to Indonesian industry. Products under consideration, it said, include unspecified naval vessels, radars, and other electronic systems to support naval operations.

The MoD quoted Denmark's ambassador to Indonesia, Casper Klynge, as saying, "This is more than *buying* and *selling*.

Indonesia and Denmark to pursue industry collaboration | IHS Jane's 360

Denmark Latest Fregat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Russia orders 50 Su-35S multirole fighters*




*Air Platforms*
Russia orders 50 Su-35S multirole fighters
Nikolai Novichkov, Moscow - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
13 January 2016

*The Russian Aerospace Force (VKS) ordered 50 Sukhoi Su-35S 'Flanker E' multirole fighters from Sukhoi in late December 2015, a United Aircraft Corporation (UAC) source told TASS-DEFENSE.*
According to the source, the new order is valued at more than RUB60 billion (USD788 million) and the Komsomolsk-on-Amur Aircraft Plant (KnAAZ, a Sukhoi affiliate) will build the aircraft. Thus, it will have had its hands full until 2020.* In addition to this order, the period is to see the execution of China's order for 24 Su-35S's, while the company hopes to sign a contract with Indonesia for 12 aircraft soon.* According to the source, initially, the Su-35S program was expected to pay its way after 72 aircraft had been built. If the contract with Indonesia is signed, a total of 134 fighters of the type will have been delivered to the customers before 2020.

According to the UAC source, talks with Algeria on 12 Sukhoi Su-32 tactical bombers - an export variant of the Su-34 'Fullback' - have made good progress, and the country may acquire up to 40 aircraft of the type.

Russia's order in 2009 for 48 Su-35S's has now been fulfilled, with most of the aircraft now delivered. A VKS Su-35S unit in Russia's Eastern Military District started flying the Su-35S in late December 2015, while another unit in the Primorsky Territory is slated to receive Su-35S's in 2016.

The Su-35S is billed by Sukhoi as a heavily upgraded fourth-generation super-manoeuvrable multirole fighter developed with the use of fifth-generation aircraft technologies. It features a sophisticated avionics suite based on a digital information management system, a cutting-edge radar with a long-range aerial target acquisition and increased multiple-target tracking/engagement capabilities, and enhanced thrust-vectoring engines.

source: http://www.janes.com/article/57187/r...irole-fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

CountStrike said:


> nggak terlalu senang kayaknya, mereka senang kalo barangya dari amerika..
> 
> 
> 
> LHD without Lift elevator ?


Without lift elevator and helicopters 

Makassar Class ajah sering jalan tanpa Heli


----------



## Khafee

pr1v4t33r said:


> That would be awsome if we can get 180m naval hospital ship. We can modify PT.PAL's Star50 for this role. But even if in the end we only get 2, 125m LPD, that's pretty good already. No complain from me.


What would be the cost of this ship?


----------



## Nike

Khafee said:


> What would be the cost of this ship?



that's only concept design, have no estimated cost....

The Government prefer LPD Makassar class design

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jakartans express defiance and return to work after terror attacks

By JEWEL TOPSFIELD

A deliberate attack on foreigners in Jakarta would mark the first such targeted terror attacks on Indonesian soil since 2009 and a clear instruction from Islamic State to take revenge on Coalition forces, a leading terror analyst has warned.

Terrorism expert Sidney Jones said if Starbucks had been deliberately targeted it would be the first targeting of foreigners since the 2009 attacks on the Marriott and Ritz Carlton hotels.


"That would reflect IS instructions to basically take revenge on Coalition forces," she said.

Ms Jones said she was sure the terrorists had planned an attack on a larger scale than the "incompetent mess" that took place.

Seven people were killed in the attacks, including two civilians - an Indonesian and a Canadian - and five terrorists.

Indonesian National Police Chief Badrodin Haiti said one of the dead terrorists was Sunakim, aka Affif, who had participated in a militant training camp in Aceh.

He confirmed Bahrun Naim, who is fighting in Syria with Islamic State, was behind the attacks.


Jakarta football club supporters sing while holding letters saying "kami tidak takut" ('We are not afraid') at an anti-terrorism rally outside Starbucks where a suicide bomb was detonated.

"He arranged and financed the act but how he did it technically we don't know yet," he said.

Cirebon Police Chief Sugeng Hariyanto said an IS flag was found during a raid conducted after the attacks on Thursday night in Cirebon on the north coast of Java.

He said three men were arrested based on preliminary investigation linking them to the Sarinah attacks.

A police officer gives a hand signal to a squad mate as they search a building near the site of an explosion in Jakarta, Indonesia on Thursday.Photo: AP

"How they are linked we are still investigating," Mr Hariyanto said.

"We found cut up plastic pipes, (similar to those used in the Jakarta attack), an ISIS flag, a paper for a baiat (the ceremony of the appointment of a leader), a laptop and several other items."

At least one arrest was also made on Friday in Bekasi in West Java.

An electronic screen above the Starbucks cafe where the attack took place displays the message "#prayforjakarta". Photo: Dita Alangkara

National Counter Terrorism Agency (BNPT) director Brigadier-General Dr Hamidin said there would have been more victims if the terrorists had been better armed, and he noted the bombs they carried were all low explosive.

"Quality and quantity wise the attack was nothing like the Marriott hotel or Bali bombings. But they chose a soft target, the public, in a crowded area and selected Starbucks to aim at foreigners," he said.

"It may not be as big as before but the effect was just as big."

John Coyne, a senior analyst at ASPI, said the attack was a strategic victory for ISIS.

"It has raised the global profile of ISIS in Asia; and it has smashed the public's illusion that Indonesian intelligence collection against terrorism is omnipresent – it can be defeated," he wrote in the Strategist.

Mr Coyne said the police-to-police relationship between POLRI (Indonesian police) and the Australian Federal Police had been in a steady state of decline for a number of years.

"To successfully respond to the Jakarta attacks, the AFP, amongst other national security agencies, will need to work with the Jakarta national security -------

Jakartans express defiance and return to work after terror attacks | smh.com.au


----------



## Nike

Green VW of the Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> Good job although 12 innocents have lost their lives but still great job security forces. May ALLAH bless you and help you we are with you and we love all our Indonesian brothers. Sorry for your loss Pakistan stands with you and would help you if you ask for it.


Not 12, but only 2 innocent casualties, all terrorist are dead.


This is "John McClane" of Jakarta #DieHard
He is a police officer from the Marine Police Unit and previously he had served with Densus 88







anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 287202
> 
> Credit to Denny adj
> 
> Gak usah spekulasi bawah pelaku teror adalah pro atau punya latar belakang militer.
> 
> Mereka cuma amatiran.
> 
> Ini analisa saya sbg tukang nembak.
> 
> A. Kokang senjata (tarik slide) pake tangan kanan? Kenapa? Keras ya slidenya?
> 
> (Pro kalau nembak pake tangan kanan, kokang pake kiri)
> 
> B. Jari kok masuk trigger guard? Clumsy sekali?
> 
> (Pro jarinya lurus)
> 
> Dan cuma amatiran yg kokang2 senjata ketika mau beraksi. Pro itu udah kokang dari awal.
> 
> Kenapa amatir gak kokang dari awal? Karena amatir takut dengan senjata yang posisi peluru sudah di kamar tembak (chamber).
> 
> C. Kok posisi jempol kiri menutupi jempol kanan? Gak bisa nahan recoil klo gini.
> 
> (Pro, jempol kiri berada dibawah jempol kanan dan sejajar. Kedua jempol mengarah sejajar dengan laras)
> 
> D. Kok sikutnya bengkok? Recoilnya (hentakan) gak terkontrol donk.
> 
> (Pro, tangan lurus. Recoil terkontrol, hasil bidik lebih akurat)
> 
> Kesimpulan:
> 
> Mereka MILITAN. Dilatih oleh militan pula, BUKAN standart militer.
> 
> Gak perlu ambil pusing...



Mereka adalah pembom bunuh diri, biasanya teroris radikal mengirimkan anggota yang tidak terlatih/non-combatant untuk misi bom bunuh diri karena mereka lebih 'expendables' sedangkan yang skilled fighter adalah asset untuk dijadikan serdadu-nya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Not 12, but only 2 innocent casualties, all terrorist are dead.
> 
> 
> This is "John McClane" of Jakarta #DieHard
> He is a police officer from the Marine Police Unit and previously he had served with Densus 88
> View attachment 287266



rumors said some been captured alive, but they never publicized it. It will make more sense because it was so quick they can trace some of the supporter of this attacks and other perpetrator behind it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

Assistant Commissioner of Police Untung Sangaji, this brave police managed to paralyze 4 of 7 Sarinah's bombers.


----------



## MarveL

*Jakarta bombing: Indonesia's intelligence boss wants power to detain terror suspects; Bali security beefed up*
BY INDONESIA CORRESPONDENT ADAM HARVEY, 40 MINUTES AGO




PHOTO
Indonesian special police are patrolling in Bali after President Joko Widodo ordered an increase in security on the resort island following the terror attacks in Jakarta.

Indonesia's intelligence chief has asked for more power to detain suspected terrorists as security is beefed up across Bali in the wake of this week's deadly attacks in Jakarta.

The head of Indonesia's National Intelligence Agency, the BIN, said his country has put too much weight on the legal rights of suspects.

Chief Sutiyoso said the BIN's information-gathering had been hamstrung by Indonesia's current laws.

"We don't have the authority to arrest or detain anyone and that's the problem," he said.

Sutiyoso said countries like France and the United States had a better balance between national security and freedom and a greater ability to prevent terrorism.

The intelligence chief said his agency did what it could within its legal limitations and that the BIN needed more power to gather information, and not just rely on wiretaps and documents.

*President orders heightened security across Bali*
President Joko Widodo has ordered more police at hotels, airports and shopping malls across Bali after Thursday's attacks in Jakarta by Islamic State-linked militants.

Government officials fear the Jakarta attack, in which seven people including all five militants died, could revive memories of Bali bombings in 2002 and 2005 and hinder the President's efforts to nearly double tourist arrivals to 20 million people by 2019.

Bali's economy is already growing at its slowest pace since the financial crisis.

"I'm a little scared but honestly there is probably more police out there right now," US tourist Mike Rosenthal said.

"I'm probably safer now — just got to be careful, stay low and avoid tourist areas."

Travel and tourism directly contributed around $US23 billion ($33.5 billion) to Indonesia's economy in 2014, or about 3.2 per cent of gross domestic product, according to a report from the World Travel & Tourism Council.

At Bali's airport, tour guides said they were confident that any drop in business would only be temporary.

"There is no problem. Bali is safe," said Yan Xiang Zhao, a tourist who had flown in from Taiwan with two friends.

Jakarta bombing: Indonesia's intelligence boss wants power to detain terror suspects; Bali security beefed up - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)




*



*
*Islamic State Eyes Asia Base in 2016 in Philippines, Indonesia: Expert*
Group looking to declare at least one foothold in the region this year.





By Prashanth Parameswaran
January 14, 2016






The Islamic State in Iraq and Syria (ISIS) is looking to declare at least one foothold in Asia in 2016, with the Philippines and Indonesia being the most likely targets, a terrorism expert said Tuesday.

Southeast Asia has already emerged as a key recruitment center for ISIS, with more than 500 Indonesians and dozens of Malaysians joining the group and forming their own unit, the _Katibah Nusantara_(Malay Archipelago Combat Unit). Earlier this week, reports surfaced that two Malaysian suicide bombers from that unit had blown themselves up in Syria and Iraq in the last two weeks, killing more than 30 others (See: “Malaysian Islamic State Suicide Bombers Kill More Than 30 in Middle East”).

But leaders and experts have also been warning that ISIS could gain a territorial foothold or at least establish a satellite presence in Southeast Asia. At last year’s Shangri-La Dialogue, Singapore’s premier Lee Hsien Loong warned that ISIS could “establish a base somewhere in the region,” a geographical area under its physical control like in Syria or Iraq (See: “Singapore Warns of Islamic State Base in Southeast Asia”). On Tuesday, in an opinion piece in _The Straits Times_, terrorism expert Rohan Gunaratna argued that ISIS is likely to create at least one branch in Southeast Asia this year – most likely in either the Philippines or Indonesia – with alarming consequences for the region.

“ISIS is determined to declare at least one province in Asia in 2016,” Gunaratna, a professor at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies at Nanyang Technological University wrote in the Singapore-based newspaper. “An ISIS foothold will present far-reaching security implications for the stability and prosperity for a rising Asia,” he added.

The main candidate for an ISIS branch, Gunaratna argued, is the Philippines. That is not surprising. The country has served as a training ground for terrorists before, including Al-Qaeda’s so-called Southeast Asian offshoot Jemaah Islamiyah. A number of local groups have pledged allegiance to ISIS self-appointed caliph Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, with the Ahlus Shura (council) appointing Isnilon Hapilon – the leader of the Abu Sayyaf in Basilan – as the overall leader of the so-called Islamic State in the Philippines.

“Shortly, ISIS will declare a satellite of the caliphate in the Sulu archipelago,” Gunaratna wrote.

The consequences, Gunaratna argues, would be dire. If ISIS succeeds in creating a safe haven in Basilan and mounts operations from the Sulu archipelago, training camps will lure recruits from neighboring Asian states who cannot reach Syria, including Malaysia, Australia and even China. In addition, he argues that it is “very likely” that ISIS will dispatch explosive experts, combat tacticians and other operatives. As ISIS enforces its brand of Islam, beheadings, mass killings and other attacks are also likely to occur. To preempt all this, Gunaratna urged the Philippine military to deploy in strength in Sulu, Basilan and Tawi-Tawi as well as focus on winning Muslim hearts and minds to reduce ISIS support.

“If the armed forces can dominate the Sulu archipelago, ISIS cannot successfully declare, operate and expand its satellite in the Philippines, with implications for Malaysia, the region and beyond,” he argued.

The other candidate for an ISIS branch, Gunaratna wrote, is Indonesia. His case is much less developed here, though he is not alone in worrying about this. Just last month, Australian attorney-general George Brandis warned that ISIS had identified Indonesia as a location for a “distant caliphate”.

Thus far, to their credit, Gunaratna acknowledges that the Indonesian military has “pre-empted” ISIS plans to declare a satellite state of the so-called caliphate in eastern Indonesia. This week, Indonesian police said that a more aggressive campaign is being launched focused on Poso and surrounding areas to find Abu Wardah – better known as Santoso – Indonesia’s most high-profile backer of ISIS. Elsewhere, Indonesian security forces have also made key arrests to stop planned attacks, including of several militants across Java in December with the help of the U.S. Federal Bureau of Investigation, the Australian Federal Police and Singaporean authorities.

Islamic State Eyes Asia Base in 2016 in Philippines, Indonesia: Expert | The Diplomat








_Task Force Konga XXXV-A / UNAMID (United Nations African Union Mission in Darfur) who carry out the mission as a Peacekeeper in Darfur Sudan Africa, received a visit from the Military Adviser to the Permanent Representative of the Republic of Indonesia (Penmil PTRI) of the UN in New York Brigadier General Jamaludin along with 8 officers team Verification TNI Headquarters, El Geneina in West Darfur, Sudan Africa, Friday (01/08/2016).





Appearance Drum Band line Skull hosted by Army personnel who are members of the Task Force Battalion Mechanical Contingent Garuda XXIII-A / UNIFIL (United Nations Interim Force In Lebanon) wowed the hundreds of spectators who witnessed these performances, in the "Three Wise Men Parade" in UNP 7 -2, Monday (11/01/2016) South Lebanon.





UNIFIL Sector East Commander, Brigadier General Juan Jesus Cabrero Martini (Spain) Visiting Force Headquarters Battalion Indobatt Mechanical Contingent Garuda XXIII-A / Unifil In Adshit Al Qusayr, UN Posn 7-1, South Lebanon, Thursday (01/14/2016)._


----------



## Bennedict

Indonesian Contigent on foot patrol 






Pindad SMR (Licensed FN Minimi) is the current standard light machine gun of Indonesian Army units.

Credit to @serangbarat_07


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesian Police Arrest Three Daesh-Linked Suspects After Jakarta Blasts / Sputnik International

Welldone...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Inside the house of the Jakarta bomber: Police find ISIS flag as they launch raids across Indonesia following the terror attack*

The flag was found during raids conducted by police in Jakarta and across the country, during which four arrests were made and a militant was killed. 

Law enforcement officials also searched the derelict home of another dead bomber, identified as Muhammad Ali.

All the militants were killed either by suicide vests or by police. 

*Raids were conducted in Java, Kalimantan and Sulawesi, with four arrests made. *

A suspected militant was killed in a gunfight in central Sulawesi, which is where Abu Wardah Santoso, the country's most wanted Islamic radical, is holed up. The man leads the East Indonesia Mujaheeden network that has pledged allegiance to ISIS. 

The attack unfolded after five men stormed a Starbuck cafe and a traffic police booth with handmade bombs, guns and suicide belts. 

National police chief Gen. Badrodin Haiti told reporters that the attack - the first major assault in Indonesia since 2009 - was funded by the Islamic State group through Bahrun Naim, an Indonesian who spent one year in jail for illegal possession of weapons in 2011 and has joined ISIS in Syria. 

Supporters of the jihadist group, who attracted a few hundred Indonesians and Malaysians since it seized vast swathes of territory straddling between Syria and Iraq, also claimed responsibility for the attack on Twitter.

One of the five attackers was identified as Sunakim, who was sentenced in 2010 to seven years in jail for his involvement in military-style training in Aceh, but was released early. 

In recent years, Indonesian counterterrorism forces successfully stamped out the extremist group Jemaah Islamiyah that was responsible for several attacks, including the 2002 bombings of bars in Bali which killed 202 people, as well as two hotel bombings in Jakarta in 2009 that killed seven people. Terrorism experts say IS supporters in Indonesia are drawn from the remnants of Jemaah Islamiyah and other groups.

Jakarta residents remained shaken by Thursday's events but refused to be cowed. 

About 200 people, mostly youngsters with flowers in their hands, gathered in front of the Starbucks in a show of sympathy for the victims and solidarity against extremist violence. They unfurled posters that read, 'We are not afraid.'

'Whatever they did, they have killed life,' said Muji Sutrisno, a noted Indonesian intellectual. 'Indonesia is a strong state, it will not be provoked by terrorism.'

A large LCD screen atop the building containing the Starbucks displayed messages saying '(hash)prayforjakarta' and 'Indonesia Unite.'

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Jakarta police find ISIS flag as they launch raids across Indonesia | Daily Mail Online


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Waiting Our Police to Acquire this Vehicle... Sherpa

It better than use SUV Car like Pajero and Land Cruiser with bulletproof Glass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Without lift elevator and helicopters
> 
> Makassar Class ajah sering jalan tanpa Heli








 we should buy a lot of helicopter future for Navy...


----------



## katarabhumi

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Waiting Our Police to Acquire this Vehicle... Sherpa
> 
> It better than use SUV Car like Pajero and Land Cruiser with bulletproof Glass
> 
> View attachment 287360
> View attachment 287361
> View attachment 287362



Bukannya sudah ada Komodo?






+++


*Philippine Navy vessel set for launch in Indonesia*

*What will be the largest ship in the Philippine Navy is being launched by an Indonesian shipbuilder.*

MANILA, Jan. 15 (UPI) -- Indonesian shipbuilder PT Pal is to launch on Sunday the first of two strategic sealift vessels constructed for the Philippine Navy.

The ship, a landing platform dock, is based on the Indonesian Navy's Makassar/Banjarmasin-class vessel. It is 404 feet long, 72 feet in the beam and weighs more than 11,500 tons when fully loaded.

It will be used for disaster relief and in humanitarian missions and could also be used as a supply vessel in the South China Sea -- also called the West Philippine Sea -- where the Philippines is engaged in a sovereignty dispute with China.

When commissioned into service, it will be the largest ship in the Philippine Navy.

"We just got word from the Navy that the strategic vessel, one of two we have ordered from Indonesia, will be launched January 17 at the PT PAL shipyard in Indonesia," Armed Forces spokesperson Brig. Gen. Restituto Padilla said. "Key officials will be in attendance to see the launching of that ship."

Padilla made the announcement on Friday, the Philippine Daily Inquirer.

The strategic sealift vessel to be launched on Sunday can carry as many as 500 troops and their equipment. It is also capable of carrying two helicopters and will be armed.

"It can stand alone as a command and control ship that can coordinate, rescue, recover and retrieve during disasters...It can also be used as a floating hospital in case our health centers and hospitals in provinces that were affected by disasters become unavailable," Padilla said.

The ship is scheduled for delivery to the Philippine Navy in May. The second vessel will be delivered next year.

The vessels were ordered in 2014, The STAR reported that shipbuilder PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) won the bidding for the purchase of two brand new strategic sealift vessels for the Philippine Navy. The notice of award for the P4-billion project was issued to the company in December 2014.

PT PAL offered to build the vessels for $86,980,000 or about P3.864 billion, well within the budget ceiling of P4 billion.

Indonesian shipyard to launch Philippine Navy ship - UPI.com
Navy's strategic sealift vessel to be launched in Indonesia | Headlines, News, The Philippine Star | philstar.com

+++


*Indonesian air force ready to manage S. China Sea conflict*

Padang (ANTARA News) - Commander of the Air Force Operations I, Indonesian Air Force, Air Commodore Yuyu Sutisna, said Indonesia is ready to face any scenario that may emerge in relation to the dispute in the South China Sea.

"We are not involved in the conflict, yet we must be prepared for any possibility," Yuyu said here on Tuesday.

He said the Natuna air base, located close to the South China Sea region, has been now categorized as type B.

"With the enhancement of this classification, there will be required infrastructural development that will happen in stages at the air base, and in regard to the show of military force," he added.

According to Yuyu, the six other air bases that have seen improvement are Padang (West Sumatra), Palembang (South Sumatra), Tarakan (East Kalimantan), Lombok (West Nusa Tenggara), Marotai (East Nusa Tenggara) and Marauke (Papua).

He said improvements at these seven air bases were based on the needs and demands of the regions, including their rapid development, need to keep pace with better technology as well as to counter threats from within and outside the country.

In addition, certain improvements were also associated with the need to distribute aid in case of any disaster.

Yuyu said such improvements were part of the efforts by the Indonesian Air Force to maintain the sovereignty of the country's territory.

Indonesian air force ready to manage S. China Sea conflict - ANTARA News

+++


*Indonesian Air Force acquires ex-Garuda B737-500*

The Indonesian Air Force or TNI-AU Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Udara (Jakarta Halim) has acquired a B737-500 from Garuda Indonesia (GA, Jakarta Soekarno-Hatta) for use on VIP transport flights. The twinjet, which was registered as PK-GGF (msn 28730) until it became A-7307 with the military, was handed over by Garuda CEO Arif Wibowo to Air Marshall Agus Supriatna at a ceremony held at Jakarta Halim last week.

The TNI-AU's other VIP passenger transports include four B737-200Advs, two B737-400s, one B737-800, one Fokker 28-1000, two Fokker 28-3000s, and one Fokker 28-4000.

Indonesian Air Force acquires ex-Garuda B737-500 - ch-aviation.com


...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## Indos

Khafee said:


> What would be the cost of this ship?



I believe the price will not be far from PT PAL star 50 ship price as it is based on that ship









---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The officers handling the Sarinah attack must be kept in secret, they will be easily taken down by terrorist, even after they get retired from Police the possibility are still there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2 days ahead of the launching of PKR Sigma frigate & Philippine Strategic Sealift Vessel

Kesibukan yang tak biasa terlihat di kawasan PT.PAL di Surabaya Jawa Timur. Selain menyiapkan kapal, sejumlah tenda juga tengah dibangun. Tak heran, pasalnya pada Senin pagi, PT.PAL akan meluncurkan 2 kapal sekaligus, yaitu PKR10514 pesanan Kementrian Pertahanan serta Kapal SSV pesanan Filipina.






Dari pantauan ARCinc di lapangan, tampak PKR10514 sudah gagah terlihat berhadapan dengan kapal SSV. Di Kapal PKR juga sudah terlihat meriam 76mm, namun Millenium Gun yang seharusnya berada di belakang meriam utama tampak belum terpasang. Untuk Kapal SSV juga sudah terlihat utuh. Sekilas kapal ini mirip dengan LPD yang telah dibuat PT.PAL sebelumnya dengan kapasitas 2 helipad serta hangar.






Dengan bobot 2300 ton, Kapal perang PKR 10514 ini bisa dibilang sekelas Light Fregat. Kapal sekelas ini sangat dibutuhkan oleh TNI-AL mengingat luasnya lautan yang harus dijaga, sekaligus mampu memberikan efek gentar. Seperti umumnya Light Fregate, PKR10514 akan dilengkapi sejumlah persenjataan mematikan. Sejauh ini belum ada rilis resmi mengenai jenis dan jumlah persenjataan PKR10514. Hanya saja disebutkan kapal ini nantinya memiliki kemampuan peperangan 3 dimensi, yaitu permukaan, udara dan bawah permukaan.






Untuk peluru kendali, kemungkinan besar masih menggunakan keluarga besar Exocet. Namun, yang menarik, di belakang meriam utama, terdapat sejumlah peluncur rudal dengan sistem Vertical Launch. Kapal sepanjang 105 meter ini juga memiliki helideck dengan kapasitas heli mencapai 10 ton. Bahkan, menilik dari rancangan yang ada, PKR nantinya akan memiliki hangar khusus helikopter. Suatu hal yang tak dimiliki oleh kapal perang kelas Sigma TNI-AL sebelumnya.






Yang menarik juga, ketika ARCinc mendatangi PT.PAL tampak satu modul telah tiba dari Belanda. Modul ini nantinya akan dipasang pada kapal perang PKR10514 kedua.

_ARCinc.ID - 2 Hari Jelang Peluncuran PKR10514_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 287462
> 
> 
> View attachment 287463
> 
> 
> View attachment 287464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 days ahead of the launching of PKR Sigma frigate & Philippine Strategic Sealift Vessel
> 
> Kesibukan yang tak biasa terlihat di kawasan PT.PAL di Surabaya Jawa Timur. Selain menyiapkan kapal, sejumlah tenda juga tengah dibangun. Tak heran, pasalnya pada Senin pagi, PT.PAL akan meluncurkan 2 kapal sekaligus, yaitu PKR10514 pesanan Kementrian Pertahanan serta Kapal SSV pesanan Filipina.
> 
> View attachment 287469
> 
> 
> Dari pantauan ARCinc di lapangan, tampak PKR10514 sudah gagah terlihat berhadapan dengan kapal SSV. Di Kapal PKR juga sudah terlihat meriam 76mm, namun Millenium Gun yang seharusnya berada di belakang meriam utama tampak belum terpasang. Untuk Kapal SSV juga sudah terlihat utuh. Sekilas kapal ini mirip dengan LPD yang telah dibuat PT.PAL sebelumnya dengan kapasitas 2 helipad serta hangar.
> 
> View attachment 287470
> 
> 
> Dengan bobot 2300 ton, Kapal perang PKR 10514 ini bisa dibilang sekelas Light Fregat. Kapal sekelas ini sangat dibutuhkan oleh TNI-AL mengingat luasnya lautan yang harus dijaga, sekaligus mampu memberikan efek gentar. Seperti umumnya Light Fregate, PKR10514 akan dilengkapi sejumlah persenjataan mematikan. Sejauh ini belum ada rilis resmi mengenai jenis dan jumlah persenjataan PKR10514. Hanya saja disebutkan kapal ini nantinya memiliki kemampuan peperangan 3 dimensi, yaitu permukaan, udara dan bawah permukaan.
> 
> View attachment 287471
> 
> 
> Untuk peluru kendali, kemungkinan besar masih menggunakan keluarga besar Exocet. Namun, yang menarik, di belakang meriam utama, terdapat sejumlah peluncur rudal dengan sistem Vertical Launch. Kapal sepanjang 105 meter ini juga memiliki helideck dengan kapasitas heli mencapai 10 ton. Bahkan, menilik dari rancangan yang ada, PKR nantinya akan memiliki hangar khusus helikopter. Suatu hal yang tak dimiliki oleh kapal perang kelas Sigma TNI-AL sebelumnya.
> 
> View attachment 287472
> 
> 
> Yang menarik juga, ketika ARCinc mendatangi PT.PAL tampak satu modul telah tiba dari Belanda. Modul ini nantinya akan dipasang pada kapal perang PKR10514 kedua.
> 
> _ARCinc.ID - 2 Hari Jelang Peluncuran PKR10514_
> 
> View attachment 287473


Yuhuuuuuu

Can't Wait






@_ambalat



_
------------------




Sistem TOP SKY secara teknis memiliki beberapa kelebihan diantaranya, memiliki flight plan format terbaru sesuai standar International Civil Aviation Organization (ICAO), Basic Air Traffic Management (ATM) System (SDPS, FDPS, Flight Trajectory Calculation, dan lain-lain), Controller Pilot Data Link Communication berbasis IP, Electronic Strip dan ADS-B Surveillance.




"Sistem ini juga memiliki fungsi Operation, Simulator & Computer-Based Training, penambahan fitur perhitungan separasi untuk proseduran maupun surveillance secara longitudinal dan lateral yang lebih optimal, serta memiliki spesifikasi hardware dengan teknologi terkini," pungkas Bambang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Tabur Bunga di Laut Peringati Hari Dharma Samudera





Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi memimpin upacara dan tabur bunga peringatan Hari Dharma Samudera 2016 di atas KRI Dr. Soeharso-990 yang berlayar dari Dermaga Madura, Ujung, Koarmatim menuju Selat Madura, Jumat (15/01/2016).




Hari Dharma Samudera yang diperingati setiap tanggal 15 Januari merupakan upacara untuk mengenang peristiwa heroik yang terjadi di Laut Aru pada 15 Januari 1962. - (Ali Masduki Sindonews)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Waiting Our Police to Acquire this Vehicle... Sherpa
> 
> It better than use SUV Car like Pajero and Land Cruiser with bulletproof Glass
> 
> View attachment 287360
> View attachment 287361
> View attachment 287362


Police Wolf APC has better protection than that Sherpa.
Originally from Israel but acquired by the Indonesian Police using 3rd party (Jordan)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Kisah heroik polisi gagalkan teror pembajakan pesawat di Indonesia*







Merdeka.com - Langkah cepat polisi Indonesia melumpuhkan para teroris yang menyerang kawasan Sarinah mendapat pujian internasional. Dalam hitungan menit mereka berhasil menggagalkan seluruh aksi teror yang berlangsung tak jauh dari Istana Kepresidenan dan jantung Kota Jakarta itu.

Ada cerita menarik bagaimana dulu polisi juga menghentikan teror pembajakan udara yang pertama. Jauh sebelum para personel Kopassus membebaskan sandera di Bandara Woyla, Thailand, seorang personel polisi sudah membantu melakukan aksi lawan teror bajak udara.

Peristiwa itu terjadi 5 April 1972. Seorang desertir KKO TNI AL, Hermawan, membajak Pesawat Merpati dengan jurusan Surabaya- Jakarta. Bersenjatakan dua buah granat, dia memaksa Kapten Pilot Hindiarto Sugondo memutar balik pesawat dan mendarat di Bandara Adisutjipto, Yogyakarta.

Beberapa perwira reserse Kepolisian Yogyakarta meluncur ke Bandara. Mereka dipimpin AKBP Suyono. Turut serta dalam jip tua itu seorang Inspektur Polisi Tingkat II Bambang Widodo Umar. Perwira muda ini baru lima bulan lulus Akademi Kepolisian. Usianya baru 24 tahun.

"Saat kami sampai, di Bandara sudah ramai. Ada TNI AU berjaga di sekeliling pesawat," kata Bambang Widodo Umar saat berbincang dengan merdeka.com beberapa waktu lalu.

Hermawan meminta uang tebusan Rp 20 juta. Jumlah yang sangat besar di tahun 1972. Hingga sore hari, uang yang ada di Bank seluruh Yogya pun tidak sampai sebanyak itu. 

Karena baru sekali ada pembajakan, pemerintah dan aparat keamanan terkesan bingung menyelesaikan masalah itu. Waktu terus bergulir tanpa ada kejelasan akan seperti apa penyelesaian pembajakan pesawat jenis Vickers Viscount MZ-171 tersebut.

"Saya terus lihat ke pesawat. Saya perhatikan, kaca pilot itu kok membuka dan menutup terus. Saya ambil kesimpulan, pilot mencoba memberi tanda. Kalau kaca membuka, pembajak ada di belakang. Kalau kaca menutup, pembajak ada di kokpit," jelas Bambang yang kini menjadi pengamat kepolisian ini.

Bambang tiba-tiba maju mendekat ke pesawat. Naluri polisinya berkata dia harus mengambil tindakan. Jika kaca menutup, pertanda ada pembajak, Bambang mencoba merunduk agar tak ketahuan.

"Jarak antara apron dan pesawat itu kira-kira 200 meter. Saya maju pelan-pelan. Banyak orang di bandara memperhatikan saya, Tapi waktu itu saya benar-benar terfokus pada pesawat itu," jelasnya.

Setelah dekat Bambang mencabut pistol revolver miliknya. Dia meminta tangga dan mencoba naik ke kokpit pesawat. Sayangnya, tangga itu kurang tinggi. Bambang tak bisa melihat situasi dengan jelas, pandangannya terhalang.

"Saya bicara dengan pilot. Dia bilang kalau tidak bisa menembak, serahkan saja pistolnya pada saya (pilot). Saya bisa menembak. Pilotnya itu anggota TNI AU yang dikaryakan," kata Bambang menirukan ucapan Kapten Pilot Hindiarto. 

"Saat itu saya refleks memberikan pistol saya padanya. Saya takut juga kalau ketahuan pembajak malah nanti pistolnya diambil, tapi saat itu saya yakin saya harus memberikan pistol itu."

Tiba-tiba Hermawan berbicara, pembajak ini kesal karena permintaannya tak dipenuhi. Dia memutuskan untuk meledakkan pesawat dan seluruh penumpangnya. Suasana tegang, semua orang di Bandara menahan napas menyaksikan detik-detik menegangkan itu.

Tiba-tiba terdengar tembakan pistol tiga kali. 'Dor..dor..dor! Pilot Hindiarto berhasil menembak mati Hermawan. 

Drama pembajakan berakhir. Kapten Pilot Hindiarto mengembalikan pistol milik Bambang sambil memeluk dan mengucapkan terimakasih.

Inspektur Bambang dipuji Presiden Soeharto. Untuk pertama kalinya perwira muda itu terbang naik pesawat. Di Jakarta, Soeharto secara pribadi memberikan selamat untuk Bambang.

Sayangnya Bambang batal naik pangkat luar biasa. Dia dipanggil ke Mabes Polri dan ditanyai macam-macam, mereka menilai tindakan Bambang memberikan pistol pada pilot sangat berbahaya. Inspektur Bambang pun adu argumen, Mabes Polri akhirnya bisa menerima penjelasan perwira muda yang berani ini.

Kisah heroik polisi gagalkan teror pembajakan pesawat di Indonesia | merdeka.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

DEFENCE MEDIA CENTER / PPID

Denmark offered strategic initiative cooperation in Defense industry, namely in Naval and radar technology.

credit due to original owner





P2 Commando 






Kopaska

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Photo, rumors circulate 
on death of terrorist Santoso *
*Ruslan Sangadji, The Jakarta Post, Palu | National | Sat, January 16 2016, 5:12 PM*
Speculation continues to mount that most-wanted terrorist suspect Santoso was killed in a shootout with police and military personnel on Tineba Mountain, Poso, Central Sulawesi on Friday morning, as a photograph of a dead man similar to the suspect began to circulate.

Central Sulawesi Governor Longki Djanggola, quoting what he described as a reliable source, said it was believed that the body was indeed that of Santoso. He praised the Tinombala operation, which was aimed at eradicating Santoso's militant group the East Indonesia Mujahidin (MIT).

"Please proceed with the operation, and exterminate the vicious groups which have spread terror in Poso and surrounding areas," he said.

A former Poso combatant Pian Djumpai told _The Jakarta Post _that the dead terrorist in the picture was almost identical to Santoso.

Poso Police chief Adj. Comr. Sony Susanto said the joint force were in pursuit of the Santoso group and at around 09.30 a.m (local time), gunfire and homemade grenades were aimed at them from a hut owned by a local resident.

"The group defended its position in the hut and a gun battle erupted," he said, without commenting on the alleged photograph of the dead terrorist.

Deputy Central Sulawesi Police chief Comr. Leo Bona Lubis confirmed the gun battle and the death of several suspected terrorists. However, he would not state categorically that Santoso was among the dead.

Central Sulawesi Police's Adj. Comr. Hari Suprapto explained that the dead body was currently being held at Bhayangkara Hospital, Palu, for rapid identification through preliminary tests, including DNA samples to be matched with those of Santoso family members. (ags)
Photo, rumors circulate on death of terrorist Santoso | The Jakarta Post

well i can't posting the photos, as it had been forbidden in this forum


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian army soldier from the 201st mechanized infantry with Pindad SS2 V2 assault rifle.
photo credit : deolumoindong




Pindad Anoa APC of the 201st Mechanized Infantry Bn. deployed in Jakarta during 14/1 terror attack
photo credit : jayayudha33

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Anti terrorism unit from Indonesian Brimob Police... (Gegana)
@salmani_jr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Anti terrorism unit from Indonesian Brimob Police... (Gegana)
> View attachment 287599
> View attachment 287600
> View attachment 287601


cool photo by @salmani_jr


----------



## MarveL

*Released in 2017, Underwater Weapons PINDAD
*


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Anoa2 APC In Action...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Brigif 1, Yonif Mekanis 201, Jayasakti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia takes immediate counter terrorism measures*
Minggu, 17 Januari 2016 12:14 WIB | 26 Views
Pewarta: Bayu Prasetyo

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The bomb attack that occurred last Thursday in Sarinah area of Jalan Thamrin, Central Jakarta, seemed to have failed to trigger any fear among the local people living in the area.

Many pedestrians and street vendors passing by the site of the carnage watched the scene where several bombs had gone off at around 10.40 am near the Starbucks store of Sarinah and the police post located across the shopping center.

At least three people had died in the incident at the police post.

Moment before the incident, people who had gathered around the police post had little idea that there were several perpetrators lurking around.

Many civilians were taking pictures of those who later fell victim near the post as gunshots were fired by a man who had positioned himself just behind them.

All of a sudden, the crowd ran helter-skelter as a shootout began between police officers and two terrorists who were carrying pistols.

Some pictures taken by members of the press and amateur photographers of happenings around the area showed that many people stayed away from the site of shooting but without a cover to shield themselves from the shots or a stray bullet.

Despite police officers setting barriers to ensure that people did not get close to the area, many seemed curious to know more about what exactly had happened there.

About 15 minutes after the shooting happened in Menara Cakrawala building, located on the side of Burger King and Starbucks store, two bombs exploded and killed the terrorists.

Some amateur videos that recorded the ambush showed that the bombs seemed to have been exploded unintentionally after one of the perpetrators touched a bag that possibly contained these bombs.

"The explosion that occurred in front of Starbucks shop during the shootout was not a suicide bomb. A terrorist had tried to throw a grenade but it exploded when he touched it," the Chief of Public Relations of the Jakarta Police, Senior Commissioner Mohammad Iqbal, told the media Friday evening.

Police noted that the bombs that the terrorists carried were low intensity kind.

The police also said it was a suicide bomb that blasted the police post.

Iqbal said the perpetrator had hugged a victim inside the police post but he escaped successfully though he did suffer injuries.

Police also found evidence of suicide bombing in the form of the body of the terrorist in the police guardhouse that had borne the brunt of the bomb.

"We discovered a severe injury in the abdomen of a victim and premised that it must have happened because of the attached bomb," Iqbal added.

Police also announced on Saturday names of perpetrators who died in the car park of Menara Cakrawala building, namely Sunakin alias Afif and Muhammad Ali. Meanwhile, the terrorist who died in Starbucks shop was identified as Ahmad Muhazin.

The institution also identified the bombers who died in the police house guard as Sugito and Dian Joni Kurniadi.

The tragedy claimed the lives of civilians, Rico Hermawan of Indonesia and a Canadian, Amel Quali Taher. The police are still investigating further.

Additionally, the National Terrorism Countermeasure Agency or BNPT announced that many regions in Indonesia have become potential headquarters of the radical movement. These included Jakarta, West Java, Central Java, East Java, Kalimantan, and Sulawesi as well as Maluku.

The Chief of BNPT, Saud Usman, said the perpetrators can find fertile ground in conflict areas, particularly in eastern Indonesia.

The security institutions are taking some immediate measures following the attack in Jakarta by detaining certain people accused of terrorism.

The Anti-Terror 88 Special Detachment teams arrested a number of persons on Friday in Depok, Bekasi, and Cirebon of West Java Province.

The team also detained several accused in Tegal of Central Java Province and Balikpapan of East Kalimantan Province.

No fear

Several Islamist movements in Indonesia have asked people not to be afraid due to the terror attack that claimed seven lives and left 26 injured.

The Chairman of Nahdlatul Ulama, Said Aqil Siroj, said he believed that Indonesia would not lose the battle against terrorism.

"The nation must not stop countering such terrorist attacks. Any act of omission will only lead to more terrorism and radicalism," Siroj said here.

Siroj urged the government to intensify security measures to gather information about terrorist movement from civilians.

The Nahdlatul Ulama leader invited all Indonesians to avoid the ISIS, a radical movement. "We should thwart the ISIS mission. They are our enemies who have crossed all ethical and religious values. Terrorism is our public enemy," Siroj added.

Meanwhile, the Chairman of Muhammadiyah of Germany, Ridho Alhamdi, urged the Indonesians to fight against terrorism.

"Many people want to obstruct Indonesias path to development. We should maintain the Indonesian unity," Alhamdi said.

He reiterated that terrorism is not limited to any particular religion. Islam, said the Chairman, did not condone terrorism.

Alhamdi asked the authorities to immediately complete the investigation into the "Thamrin attack."

He added that the attack came on a day when several important developments were slated, such as Freeport divestment, and also when a political figure was to be apprehended.

Things were quiet around the Sarinah shopping center on Saturday afternoon, possibly also because it was a weekend holiday.

The Starbucks coffee shop and the police post remained closed for further investigation.

However, some retail stores, including the Lotus shopping center and a McDonald outlet across the Starbucks at Sarinah opened as usual.(*)

Indonesia takes immediate counter terrorism measures - ANTARA News


----------



## MarveL

_Residents followed a peaceful protest condemned the terrorist bombings in the sidewalk in front of Starbucks Coffee Shop, Horizon Tower, MH Thamrin street, Jakarta, Saturday (16/1) night. The solidarity action as a form of rejection of terror._





_The public does not fear. Some residents along Contrast activists lit candles at the site of a suicide bomb terror attack on Jl MH Thamrin, Central Jakarta, last night. Action was taken to commemorate the victims of the terror attacks and uplifting the people of Indonesia in the fight against terrorism._





_Tourist taking picture near the blast site._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Turn Back Crime...

Fenomena yg lagi hits sekarang di dumay. IG fb bbm path twitter dll.

Ganteng,berani,keren,fashionable,rambut klimis,tas branded,sepatu juga,pistol juga,jam tangan juga dll. 

Malah skrg toko online rame2 jual aksesoris mereka  sekalipun yg KW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL




----------



## Nike

Patroli Kota SoloPersonel gabungan dari TNI, Polri, Brimob, dan Satpol PP menggelar patroli keamanan di sepanjang jalan Adi Sucipto, Solo, Jawa Tengah, Jumat (15/1). Patroli keamanan yang menyisir obyek-obyek vital di Kota Solo, termasuk di kawasan kediaman Presiden Joko Widodo, untuk memberikan jaminan rasa aman bagi warga Solo pasca peristiwa penyerangan teroris di Jalan MH Thamrin, Jakarta Pusat, Kamis (14/1). ANTARA FOTO/Maulana Surya/16.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Pesawat Casa C-212 Aviocar Skadron Udara 4. Skadron Udara 4 lahir pd th 1950-an dan dikenal dg nama Eskadron IV Pengintai Darat. Nama “Eskadron IV” ini kemudian berubah menjadi “Skadron IV” setelah masa konsolidasi dlm tubuh Angkatan Udara Republik Indonesia Serikat (AURIS) yg merupakan Skadron Bantuan bagi pasukan di darat utk pengintaian dan penuntun penembakan senjata artileri, sesuai pengumuman Kasau No: 28/11/Peng/KS/51 tgl 21 Maret 1951. Komandan pertama yaitu Letnan Udara I Suhodo resmi di angkat pd tgl 9 April 1951 yg sekaligus ditetapkan sbg tgl lahirnya Skadron Udara 4. Pd awalnya Skadron ini terdiri dr pswt2 Auster Mark motor tunggal X130 dk Gipsy Major (Inggris), warisan dr 6e ARVA (Artillery Verkenning Afdeling), yg diterima pemerintah Indonesia dr Luchtvaart Militaire Nederland pd 20 Maret 1950 di Pangkalan Udara Semplak (skrg Lanud Atang Senjaya) Bogor. Semua anggota “6e. ARVA” adlh org Belanda, sehingga pd saat penyerahan tdk ada yg berkeinginan masuk AURI, sbg konsekuensinya Skadron Pengintai ini dibangun dg kekuatan dr mantan anggota Pangkalan Udara Gorda, terutama dr anggota teknik, sdgkan kekuatan penerbang yg ada pd waktu itu hanya 2 org dan pertama kali di tempatkan di Skadron Udara 2 Halim Perdana Kusuma. Pd pertengahan bl Juni 1950 Letnan Udara I Suhodo mendapat perintah utk mengikuti latihan ulangan Advance Training di Andir. Atas kepergiannya maka Skadron Pengintai menerima Komandan baru yaitu Letnan Udara I Suharnoko Harbani. Pd waktu itu Skadron pengintai merupakan Flight yg terdiri dr penerbang2: Letnan Udara I Arjono. Letnan Udara I Koesoemo Soejanto. Letnan Udara II Noerprapto. Letnan Muda Udara I Soemarsono. Mengingat sifat maupun tugas khusus yang di tuntut dalam penyelenggaraan penerbangan untuk pejabat-pejabat VIP/VVIP dan disesuaikan dengan perkembangan AURI pada saat itu, maka pada tanggal 11 April 1963 diputuskan bahwa Skadron 4 ditunjuk untuk melaksanakan tugas penerbangan VIP/VVIP. Adapun kekuatan pesawat pada saat itu terdiri dari C-140 Jet Star, C-47 Dakota, IL-14 Avia, DHC-3 Otter dan C-180 Cessna. Sumber : tni-au.mil.id Photo by @jeff_prananda
- See more at: Pesawat Casa C-212 Aviocar Skadron Udara 4.Skadron Udara 4 lahir pd th 1950-an... | Iconosquare


----------



## Nike

*Hi! Welcome to Air Force ATC laboratory, let's have fun with controller of aircraft*
- See more at: Hi! Welcome to ATC laboratory, let's have fun with controller of aircraft✈✈... | Iconosquare

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Flypass of Super Tucano in Pontianak, West Kalimantan


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Situasi aman terkendali....pesen Caramel Macchiato satu ya mbak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

_




College of Naval Technology (STTAL) Surabaya, developed an unmanned vessel, which can be operated for the benefit of military and nonmilitary, including maritime patrol. Ships that adopt computerized system and wifi technology & controlled remotely.





This ship is able to reach up to a distance of over 40 km, with maximum speed 21 knots. This ship size is almost the size of a lifeboat. Initially, the unmanned ship is only used for security patrols, but has now been developed for military minesweeping operations.
_

_




Two graduates of the College of Naval Technology (STTAL) preparing a prototype of the main weaponry system (Alutsista) in the form of sonar buoy system after graduation, STTAL open session at the House Moeljadi, Kobangdikal, Surabaya, East Java, on Friday (15/1). 





The weaponry system prototype is the observation of 99 officers and NCOs graduated at STTAL in 2016, consisted of 18 officers graduates taking master degree courses: Systems Analysis and Operations Research (Asro) as the first batch, 48 officers graduates taking undergraduate program and 33 NCO take diploma class course which is expected in the future, capable of creating a domestic defense equipment.
_


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Loh Bang Leo (indonesian_leo) kemaren ikut turun ya. Pantes helm dan tampilannya beda sendiri, ada patchnya. Keren lah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

*RIP ..*


*Jakarta attacks: 3rd victim dies days after assault*

_An Indonesian man who was shot in the head died in hospital late Saturday_

Indonesian police said they have arrested 12 people suspected of links to the Jakarta bombings, as the death toll in the brazen attacks by Muslim militants rose to eight after a third civilian succumbed to wounds.

An Indonesian man who was shot in the head when two attackers fired into the crowd died at a hospital late Saturday, Jakarta police spokesman Col. Muhammad Iqbal said Sunday.

The audacious assaults by suicide bombers and gunmen on Thursday targeted a Starbucks and traffic police post in bustling central Jakarta, leaving eight dead, including three civilians, and more than 20 wounded.

It was the first major assault by militants in Indonesia since 2009. Police said the attackers were tied to the Daesh Terrorist group through Bahrun Naim, an Indonesian fighting with Daesh in Syria.

National police chief Gen. Badrodin Haiti told reporters the 12 arrests were made in west and east Java and in Kalimantan, the Indonesian part of Borneo Island.

Elaborating on an earlier claim that the militants received funding from Bahrun, he said police have determined money was transferred to Indonesia via Western Union. He said that one of those arrested had received money transferred from Daesh.

Indonesian police say five attackers, including three suicide bombers, are dead after a series of blasts and gun battles in downtown Jakarta on Thursday. Two civilians were killed, including one Canadian, according to Indonesian officials.

Separately, authorities say they have blocked more than a dozen websites expressing support for Thursday's attack as they try to counter radical Islamic ideology online.

Communications Ministry spokesman Ismail Cawidu urged Indonesians to report militant websites and social media accounts.

In recent years, Indonesian counterterrorism forces successfully stamped out the extremist group Jemaah Islamiyah that was responsible for several attacks, including the 2002 bombings of bars in Bali that killed 202 people, as well as two hotel bombings in Jakarta in 2009 that killed seven people.

Terrorism experts say Daesh supporters in Indonesia are drawn from the remnants of Jemaah Islamiyah and other groups, but are also trying to recruit new members.

Police on Saturday also released the names of the eight killed.

Aside from the already-identified Sunakin and Muhammad Ali, the additional attackers were identified as Ahmad Muhazan Saron, who exploded a suicide bomb inside the Starbucks, and Dian Joni Kurniadi. Police said they are still investigating the role of a fifth man known as Sugito. Their ages ranged from 25 to 43.

The civilian victims were Canadian Tahar Amer-Ouali and Jakarta residents Rico Hermawan and Rais Karna.

Jakarta attacks: 3rd victim dies days after assault - World - CBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Pakistan naval ships visit Indonesian seaport*

ISLAMABAD: Two ships of Pakistan Naval fleet including PNS Shamsheer and PNS Nasr, headed by Commodore Bilal Abdul Nasir, are on a visit to Jakarta’s Tanjung Priok seaport from January 14-17.

Embassy of Pakistan and the mission commander hosted a reception at Pakistan Naval Ship Shamsheer in which a large number of Indonesian navy and government officers, city notables, diplomats, Pakistan community members and officials of Pakistan embassy participated, said a press release on Saturday.

Addressing the gathering, Pakistani Ambassador Muhammad Aqil Nadeem said that seeing Pakistan Navy in friendly waters of Indonesia was a matter of great pleasure.

He said that cooperation in the field of defense was a vital component of friendship between the two countries and such port calls not only promote goodwill and amity between the two navies, but also enhance cultural understanding and people-to-people contacts. The ambassador highlighted the help and support provided by Indonesia to Pakistan in 1965 War.

He also thanked the government of the Republic of Indonesia and Indonesian Navy for the generous hospitality extended to the officers and men of PNS Shamsheer and PNS Nasr. Earlier, an impressive and elaborated welcome ceremony of PNS ships at Tanjung Priok port of Jakarta was arranged by the Indonesian Navy.

The ceremony was attended by senior Indonesian naval and Pakistan Embassy officers. Special performances by the Indonesian cultural troupe marked the welcoming ceremony. Later, the officers and crew, led by the mission commander, had courtesy calls and meetings with Indonesian Naval Fleets officials and Pakistan Embassy and visited Indonesian Naval Sea Lift Command, Naval Command and Staff College and the sailors of the two navies took part in various sports activities. Number of schools had also organized children trip to the ships.

Pakistan naval ships visit Indonesian seaport


_________________________________________________________________________________

A welcome ceremony was arranged at Jakarta’s Tanjung Priok seaport by the Indonesian Navy and Pakistan Embassy for visiting Pakistani Naval fleet headed by Commodore Bilal Abdul Nasir on 14 January 2016. (_Facebook :_Embassy of Pakistan, Jakarta)


























Ambassador of Pakistan and Mission Commander of visiting Pakistan Naval Ships hosted a reception on board Pakistan Naval Ship Shamsheer on 14th January in which a large number of Indonesian Navy and Government officers, city notables, Diplomats, Pakistan Community Members and Pakistan Embassy participated. Rear Admiral Aan Kurnia, Commander in Chief of the Military Sea Lift Command of Indonesia was the Chief Guest.











Embassy of Pakistan, Jakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

SSV1 for Phil Navy, Undocking today!
Build By Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder (PT PAL)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Taraaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

madokafc said:


> Flypass of Super Tucano in Pontianak, West Kalimantan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI RE Martadinata 331

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Submarine construction... Ada dimanakah ini?




captionnya sih: Perakitan kapal PT PAL (Istimewa)
_Rizal Ramli Luncurkan Dua Kapal Perang Produksi PT PAL Surabaya | Ekonomi | Beritasatu.com_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*PT PAL Indonesia launches two warships*
Senin, 18 Januari 2016 16:36 WIB | 119 Views

Surabaya, E Java (ANTARA News) - The state-owned shipbuilding company PT PAL Indonesia has launched the domestically built Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV)-1 and Guided-missile Destroyer Escort (PKR)-1 in a ceremony held at the PAL shipyard in Tanjung Perak, here, Monday.

"The Philippines has ordered two Landing Platform Dock (LPD) warships of SSV type from Indonesia. At the moment, the first ship has been launched, while the keel of the second vessel has been laid," President Director of PT PAL Indonesia M. Firmansyah noted. 

The launch ceremony was attended by Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Rizal Ramli, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu, some legislators, naval officials, and representatives of the Philippine Defense Ministry.

The SSV-1 has been named Tarlac by the Philippine defense minister.

The SSV warship belonging to the Lloyd Register class has been domestically built on the order of the Philippine defense ministry.

The warship is the first-ever to be exported by Indonesia and has received international recognition for the sophistication in its manufacturing process, according to Firmansyah.

Following the launch, PT PAL will do the finishing touches before delivering the SSV to the Philippines in May 2016.

The SSV is an upcoming class of LPD measuring a length of 123 meters, a width of 21.6 meters, and a speed of 16 knots, with a sailing endurance of up to 30 days at sea.

It can carry two helicopters and landing craft utility vessel, some tanks, and military trucks.

The PKR-1 frigate was built for the Indonesian defense ministry. Its manufacturing was carried out in cooperation with Dutch shipbuilder Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS) through a transfer of technology.

The frigate will be handed over to the Indonesian defense ministry in January 2017.

The PKR-1 is 105.11 meters long, 14.2 meters wide, and has a speed of 28 knots. The frigate is able to sail for 20 days at a speed of 14 knots.

The warship is equipped with battle equipment such as torpedoes and missiles.(*) PT PAL Indonesia launches two warships - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*UNIFIL East Sector Commander visit Indobatt headquarters in South Lebanon*

_Lebanon. Friday, January 15, 2016 -  UNIFIL East Sector Commander, Brigadier General Juan Jesus Martini Cabrero coming from Spain with some Staff Officer of the Eastern Sector of other visits to Headquarters Indobatt Task Force Battalion Mechanical Contingent Garuda XXIII-A / UNIFIL (United Nations Interim Force in Lebanon) based in Adshit Al Qusayr, UN Posn 7-1, South Lebanon, Thursday (14/01/2016)._






















Dansektor Timur Unifil kunjungi Markas Indobatt di Lebanon Selatan - Tribunnews.com Mobile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 287966
> 
> 
> View attachment 287942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Submarine construction... Ada dimanakah ini?
> View attachment 287991
> 
> captionnya sih: Perakitan kapal PT PAL (Istimewa)
> _Rizal Ramli Luncurkan Dua Kapal Perang Produksi PT PAL Surabaya | Ekonomi | Beritasatu.com_


I'm here Okay. Masih tahap pembangunan ya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Sorry OOT but this is Cool!
Tukang Las Ini Buat Tangan Robot untuk Dirinya ‪
I Wayan Sumardana alias Tawan seorang tukang las bertangan robot di bengkelnya di Desa Nyuhtebel, Karangasem, Bali, 17 Januari 2016. Tawan menderita lumpuh tangan kirinya sejak 6 bulan lalu, karena kepintarannya Tawan membuat sendiri tangan robotnya dari barang bekas untuk membantunya bekerja sehari-hari.
Bagian mesin dari tangan robot milik Tawan yang membantunya mengelas di bengkel sederhana miliknya. Tawan merancang sendiri tangan robotnya dari barang bekas, seperti komputer, dinamo dan bagian-bagian dari sepeda motor.

Tawan memperlihatkan chip yang dipasang di kepalanya untuk menggerakan tangan robotnya. Robot tangan buatannya digerakan dengan sinyal dari kepalanya yang dihubungkan dengan kabel dan rangkaian elektronik.

Bagian siku dari tangan kiri Tawan digerakkan oleh gear yang saling terhubung untuk membantunya bergerak saat bekerja. Berbekal kemampuannya dibidang elektronik, Tawan menyelesaikan tangan robotnya dalam waktu dua bulan, namun ia mengaku masih ingin menyempurnakan ciptaanya agar lebih mudah menggerakan jari tangan kirinya. 


















Tukang Las Ini Buat Tangan Robot untuk Dirinya | Tempo Foto

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## azs44

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 288081
> 
> 
> View attachment 288079


gimana cara ngeluarin kapal 331, kalo di depannya ada module kapal ke2 ?


----------



## MarveL

azs44 said:


> gimana cara ngeluarin kapal 331, kalo di depannya ada module kapal ke2 ?



Pinggirin. Lalu dorong. Susah amat.


----------



## Indos

*KFX/IFX Fighter*









The joint production of the KF-X/IF-X will also include U.S.-based defense contractor Lockheed Martin, which will supply aviation technologies and expertise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Lapan website visitor around 11.59 PM Indonesian time






Australians, Malaysians, and Singaporeans watching Lapan website are quite understandable though since they are worried with our current rocket program........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

Indos said:


> Lapan website visitor around 11.59 PM Indonesian time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australians, Malaysians, and Singaporeans watching Lapan website are quite understandable though since they are worried with our current rocket program........


Nothing to be worried about our rocket development, Sir. Since the primary target from this program is only to meet for civilian purpose.. 
Anyway, good morning all..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa

dari detik

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pindad Komodo 4x4. Firstly introduced in November 2012. Komodo, one of armored vehicle product from Pindad are quite successufuly adopted by Indonesian Military and Police. Dozens units in various type have been produced till today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

_Regards from IDAF001 @JP
_




_i need you to stand down officer_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

_Western Leader _could learn a lot from Indonesian PM’s response to ‘terrorism’






On Thursday, militants affiliated with ISIS set off a series of explosions in the Indonesian city of Jakarta, killing at least two civilians.

The country’s president, Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, responded in a remarkable way. The New York Times has more:

“We condemn actions that disrupt public security and disturb the peace of the people and sow terror,” Mr. Joko said. … “I have instructed the police chief and the coordinating minister for political, legal and security affairs to pursue and arrest the perpetrators and their networks.”
“The people do not need to be afraid and should not be defeated by these terrorist acts,” he added. “I hope that people remain calm because it is all controllable.”

On Friday, as the authorities heightened security and anti-terror forces conducted raids, Jokowi visited the site of the attack and approvingly noted that things had returned to “normal.”
What makes these statements notable is subtle, and in part a function of omission. First, notice the subdued yet serious way Jokowi describes the impact of the attacks: They disrupted public security. They disturbed the peace. The government’s response is characterized as a policing matter. He stresses that Indonesians shouldn’t be spooked and that the situation is under control. He focuses on counteracting the primary goal of terrorism—to terrorize the broader population, to mess with people’s heads. “The people,” he says, “should not be defeated.” (A “We Are Not Afraid” hashtag cropped up on Indonesian Twitter in the hours after the attack.)

Then there’s what Jokowi omits: He does not declare that Indonesia is at war with the Islamic State, radical Islam, or terrorism. He does not suggest the future of Indonesia is at stake. He does not sound alarms.

Compare Jokowi’s response to Francois Hollande’s reaction to ISIS’s attacks in Paris last year. Three days after the rampage, the French president stood before Parliament and proclaimed that “France is at war.” He made several of the same points Jokowi did, urging calm and expressing confidence in the capacity of the French government and people to prevail against the perpetrators. But in calling for escalated air strikes against ISIS in Syria and Iraq, an extended state of emergency in France, and an expanded national-security apparatus, he framed the fight in far more epic and dire terms than his Indonesian counterpart did on Thursday:
It cannot be said that we are engaged in a war of civilizations, for these assassins do not represent one. We are in a war against jihadist terrorism that threatens the entire world, not just France. …
Terrorism will not destroy France because France will destroy it.

Linger on Hollande’s words, and they become less reassuring than they first appear: France must destroy terrorism and its otherworldly practitioners, he seems to be saying, because otherwise terrorism could destroy the Republic and endanger the world.

It’s worth emphasizing that these two sets of statements occurred under distinct circumstances: 

The violence in Paris killed 130 civilians; the violence in Jakarta two. France was only months removed from the jihadist attack against Charlie Hebdo; Indonesia hadn’t experienced a major terrorist attack since 2009. France is a member of the U.S.-led military coalition against ISIS; Indonesia isn’t. In France, 18 people per million Muslim citizens are thought to be fighting in Syria and Iraq. In Indonesia, that number is estimated to be just over one. And so on.

But Indonesia arguably has as much to fear from such a terrorist attack as France does, if not more. Indonesia has the world’s largest Muslim population, and ISIS is aggressively trying to recruit supporters there. As my colleague Edward Delman has noted, Indonesia also has a long and painful history of jihadist activity, stretching from Darul Islam’s declaration of an “Islamic state” in 1949 to Jemaah Islamiyah’s devastating bombings in Bali in 2002, and beyond. One of the country’s most prominent Islamic militants has pledged loyalty to ISIS.

And yet Jokowi, a Muslim himself, advocates combining military might with a “soft approach” to Islamic extremism that leverages religious and cultural forces. This involves working with moderate Islamic organizations in Indonesia on educational and public-awareness campaigns about Islam and the ways it can be perverted, and addressing socioeconomic sources of terrorism. “To deal with radicalism and extremism, we need to deal with economic inequality,” Jokowitold Foreign Affairs shortly after becoming president in 2014. “I will look to balance the prevention side with the law-enforcement side of counterterrorism. We have more than 20 years’ experience with this problem.”

Asked about ISIS and how he’d assess the current terrorist threat in Indonesia, he responded, “I think [the threat is] more or less declining.” (Jokowi is more alarmist and hardline about other criminal activities in the country, such as drug trafficking.)

U.S. diplomatic cables released by WikiLeaks detail Jokowi’s efforts to put this theory into practice when he served as mayor of Surakarta (also known as Solo). One 2006 cable noted that the Javanese city had become a haven for radical Islamic groups and a potential destination for Abu Bakar Ba’asyir, the suspected leader of Jemaah Islamiyah, who was due to be released from jail. But the new mayor, who had come to politics from the furniture business, was planning to do something about it:
He was upbeat about the Solo economy, touting good employment prospects in local furniture and textile factories and a high per capita income in the region. He sees his greatest challenge as encouraging investment in Solo. “I do not want Solo to be defined by Ba’asyir,” he stated firmly. “Only two or three percent of the population can be defined as hardliners, the rest are moderates.” He noted that several foreign companies have recently invested in Solo, including the Makro and Carrefour supermarket chains. Widodo also formed an inter-faith discussion group shortly after his election, and meets regularly with local Christian and Muslim leaders to discuss community issues and improve communication between these groups.

A 2009 cable suggested that Jokowi’s campaign had proven successful (though it was not successful enough to root out Islamic extremism from the area; according to Indonesian authorities, those behind Thursday’s attack in Jakarta belonged to a group based in Solo):
Mayor Joko Widodo told us that he continues to work on efforts to deradicalize militants and others in Solo. Widodo said he holds constant meetings with the Solo public to educate them on the threat posed by terrorists and extremists. (Note … Mayor Widodo has had great success in returning law and order to Solo. Just several years ago, violent Islamic extremists patrolled the streets, meting out beatings and threats. Working with the police and placing a focus on economic opportunities, Widodo was able to stop the violence and dramatically improve day-to-day life in the city.)

Jokowi’s approach isn’t necessarily the “right” one, or the one he’d adopt if Indonesia were to experience an attack on the scale of Paris’s. But it serves as a reminder that there’s more than one way to respond to terrorism—that societal resilience can be emphasized just as much as military resolve, that the threat of terrorism can be scoped and contextualized alongside the various other threats a country faces.

Barack Obama invoked this notion in his State of the Union address on Tuesday. ISIS, the U.S. president argued, does not pose an existential, civilizational threatto the United States, as some of his Republican critics suggest:

[A]s we focus on destroying ISIL, over-the-top claims that this is World War III just play into their hands. Masses of fighters on the back of pickup trucks and twisted souls plotting in apartments or garages pose an enormous danger to civilians and must be stopped. But they do not threaten our national existence. That’s the story ISIL wants to tell; that’s the kind of propaganda they use to recruit. We don’t need to build them up to show that we’re serious, nor do we need to push away vital allies in this fight by echoing the lie that ISIL is representative of one of the world’s largest religions. We just need to call them what they are — killers and fanatics who have to be rooted out, hunted down, and destroyed.

The lines could be read as a defense of Obama’s counterterrorism policies. But they could also be read as a meditation on terrorism itself—a challenge to weigh the threat of terrorism against the threat of fear of terrorism, and decide which one is truly greater.

Western leaders could learn a lot from Indonesian PM's response to 'terrorism' - Islam21c

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Sea Platforms
*PT PAL launches first Indonesian PKR frigate, first Philippine Navy SSV*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
17 January 2016






A computer-generated image of TNI-AL's SIGMA 10514 PKR frigate. Source: Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding
*Key Points*

PT PAL has launched together Indonesia's first PKR frigate and the lead Philippine SSV
The PKR frigate project is being closely watched as a barometer of PT PAL's capability for building more sophisticated naval platforms
Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL has launched the first SIGMA 10514 Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) guided-missile frigate on order for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL), a company representative has confirmed with _IHS Jane's_ .

The 105 m ship was launched on 18 January at the company's Surabaya facility. The vessel is the first of two platforms being constructed jointly by Dutch shipbuilder Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS) and PT PAL under a contract signed with the Indonesian Ministry of Defence in June 2012.

PT PAL launches first Indonesian PKR frigate, first Philippine Navy SSV | IHS Jane's 360

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

More picture about PT PAL capabilities

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*Philippine Navy* officer jumped together in front of strategic sealift vessel (SSV) -1 warships, which was inaugurated at the shipyard PT PAL Indonesia, Tanjung Perak, Surabaya, Monday (18/1). The ship SSV-1 is one of two ships that ordered by Philippine as first warship exported by Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

*Turkey invites Indonesia to cooperate in defense industry*
Senin, 18 Januari 2016 23:28 WIB | 799 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Turkey has invited Indonesia to cooperate in the defense industry and arms equipment domains by involving strategic partners in the country.

"Firstly, Turkey must involve our domestic defense industry, and secondly, it must build cooperation in research and development," Indonesias Minister of Industry Saleh Husein said after receiving a Turkish government delegation here on Monday.

Turkey, the minister said, must prove its seriousness by taking these two concrete steps as these are linked with Indonesias national interests.

He said international cooperation could spur existing national defense industries and boost the use of local components.

Research and development activities reflect a long-term cooperation vision besides promoting technology transfer and joint production in line with Indonesian military needs, he said.

"Several countries are already cooperating with defense industries in the country, such as PT PAL (ship building), Pindad (arms industry) and LEN (electronics), proving our capabilities. Turkey certainly knows it and, therefore, is approaching Indonesia. The only condition for cooperation is that it must come up with proposals that also benefit Indonesia," he said.

Pindad, the minister said, has cooperated with arms system company from Belgium, CMI Defense, and a missile company from Sweden, SAAB Dynamics AG.

Similarly, for maintenance and modification of Indonesian military (TNI) equipment, Pindad which is a state-owned company based in Bandung, West Java, has also cooperated with RLS from Germany.

PT PAL Indonesia, also a state-owned company based in Surabaya, East Java, meanwhile is involved in joint production activity with Dutch Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding. It is a missile escort destroyer project.

Besides cooperating with domestic industries, the minister said he had encouraged cooperation in the field of research and development by involving the ministry of research, technology and various universities, the ministry of state enterprises and the ministry of defense to undertake research and development. 

_reporting by ahmad wijaya
(H-YH)
EDITED BY INE/H-YH 
(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/A/H-YH)
Turkey invites Indonesia to cooperate in defense industry - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Goyang Cesar Seruling Ghoib 
@ryan_boedi







CountStrike said:


> *Turkey invites Indonesia to cooperate in defense industry*
> Senin, 18 Januari 2016 23:28 WIB | 799 Views
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Turkey has invited Indonesia to cooperate in the defense industry and arms equipment domains by involving strategic partners in the country.
> 
> "Firstly, Turkey must involve our domestic defense industry, and secondly, it must build cooperation in research and development," Indonesias Minister of Industry Saleh Husein said after receiving a Turkish government delegation here on Monday.
> 
> Turkey, the minister said, must prove its seriousness by taking these two concrete steps as these are linked with Indonesias national interests.
> 
> He said international cooperation could spur existing national defense industries and boost the use of local components.
> 
> Research and development activities reflect a long-term cooperation vision besides promoting technology transfer and joint production in line with Indonesian military needs, he said.
> 
> "Several countries are already cooperating with defense industries in the country, such as PT PAL (ship building), Pindad (arms industry) and LEN (electronics), proving our capabilities. Turkey certainly knows it and, therefore, is approaching Indonesia. The only condition for cooperation is that it must come up with proposals that also benefit Indonesia," he said.
> 
> Pindad, the minister said, has cooperated with arms system company from Belgium, CMI Defense, and a missile company from Sweden, SAAB Dynamics AG.
> 
> Similarly, for maintenance and modification of Indonesian military (TNI) equipment, Pindad which is a state-owned company based in Bandung, West Java, has also cooperated with RLS from Germany.
> 
> PT PAL Indonesia, also a state-owned company based in Surabaya, East Java, meanwhile is involved in joint production activity with Dutch Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding. It is a missile escort destroyer project.
> 
> Besides cooperating with domestic industries, the minister said he had encouraged cooperation in the field of research and development by involving the ministry of research, technology and various universities, the ministry of state enterprises and the ministry of defense to undertake research and development.
> 
> _reporting by ahmad wijaya
> (H-YH)
> EDITED BY INE/H-YH
> (T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/A/H-YH)
> Turkey invites Indonesia to cooperate in defense industry - ANTARA News_



Nice, So many country interested and join to cooperate in defense industry with our country. From warship,tank and aircraft etc. In fact they also believe in our ability.

our turn now to shorten develop any system and weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Government considering to revise the anti-terror law *






_*Presidential Security Force - Additional Safeguards*_




_Presidential Security Force personnel with rifles as additional security guard at the door for guests who want to enter the Presidential Palace complex, Jakarta, Monday (18/1). Additional security was made after the terrorist acts and armed attacks that killed the perpetrator and civilians in the area of MH Thamrin, Central Jakarta, Thursday (14/1)._





_Terrorists suspected house: Officers maintain one of the suspected terrorist, Ali Mahmudin, in the village of Langgen, Talang, Tegal, Central Java, yesterday. Detachment 88 specify two of the five suspects suspected terrorists, namely Ali Mahmudin and Fahrudin, with allegations involved acts of terror in Thamrin, Jakarta, a few days ago.





Police raided Skyline Building on the MH Thamrin street, Jakarta, Thursday (14/1), after a campaign of terror and armed attacks. Post-terrorism and armed attacks, the government considering to revise the anti-terror law.




_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Air Platforms
*Russia orders 50 Su-35S multirole fighters*
*Nikolai Novichkov, Moscow* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
13 January 2016






Russia is understood to have ordered 50 more Su-35S fighter aircraft from UAC. Source: IHS/Patrick Allen
The Russian Aerospace Force (VKS) ordered 50 Sukhoi Su-35S 'Flanker E' multirole fighters from Sukhoi in late December 2015, a United Aircraft Corporation (UAC) source told TASS-DEFENSE.

According to the source, the new order is valued at more than RUB60 billion (USD788 million) and the Komsomolsk-on-Amur Aircraft Plant (KnAAZ, a Sukhoi affiliate) will build the aircraft. Thus, it will have had its hands full until 2020. In addition to this order, the period is to see the execution of China's order for 24 Su-35S's, while the company hopes to sign a contract with Indonesia for 12 aircraft soon. According to the source, initially, the Su-35S program was expected to pay its way after 72 aircraft had been built. If the contract with Indonesia is signed, a total of 134 fighters of the type will have been delivered to the customers before 2020.

According to the UAC source, talks with Algeria on 12 Sukhoi Su-32 tactical bombers - an export variant of the Su-34 'Fullback' - have made good progress, and the country may acquire up to 40 aircraft of the type.

Russia's order in 2009 for 48 Su-35S's has now been fulfilled, with most of the aircraft now delivered. A VKS Su-35S unit in Russia's Eastern Military District started flying the Su-35S in late December 2015, while another unit in the Primorsky Territory is slated to receive Su-35S's in 2016.

The Su-35S is billed by Sukhoi as a heavily upgraded fourth-generation super-manoeuvrable multirole fighter developed with the use of fifth-generation aircraft technologies. It features a sophisticated avionics suite based on a digital information management system, a cutting-edge radar with a long-range aerial target acquisition and increased multiple-target tracking/engagement capabilities, and enhanced thrust-vectoring engines.

Russia orders 50 Su-35S multirole fighters | IHS Jane's 360

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It sounds to me that Russia is not satisified with its Pakfa program and see Su 35 fighters as the best fighters Russia ever build, thats why they have ordered 50 more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Bhayangkara said:


> Nothing to be worried about our rocket development, Sir. Since the primary target from this program is only to meet for civilian purpose..
> Anyway, good morning all..


hehehe not really bro, to prepare for uncertain future, every country must have their own ultimate deterrence capability

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

Indos said:


> while the company hopes to sign a contract with Indonesia for 12 aircraft soon.


I think not only those who wish the contract can be realized, but I personally hoped that the contract will be signed soon..
12 unit juga lumayan dah daripada kagak sama sekali, bosen nungguin berita teken kontrak gak nongol-nongol.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> hehehe not really bro, to prepare for uncertain future, every country must have their own ultimate deterrence capability



Why don't we just "hijack" iran or north korean scientist to help us accelerate our missile program. Our missile program going nowhere right now... even rocket research is progressing really slow...




Bhayangkara said:


> 12 unit juga lumayan dah daripada kagak sama sekali, bosen nungguin berita teken kontrak gak nongol-nongol.



12 unit juga masih akan 




anas_nurhafidz said:


> Nice, So many country interested and join to cooperate in defense industry with our country. From warship, tank and aircraft etc. In fact they also believe in our ability. our turn now to shorten develop any system and weapons.



The most successful cooperation (direct or indirect)...
- Cassa with CN-235 & N-212 aircraft project.
- Lurssen with FPB57
- DSME with LPD project
- Damen with SIgma frigate project
- Renault with Anoa APC & Komodo project
-
-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Bhayangkara said:


> I think not only those who wish the contract can be realized, but I personally hoped that the contract will be signed soon..
> 12 unit juga lumayan dah daripada kagak sama sekali, bosen nungguin berita teken kontrak gak nongol-nongol.



I bet we are still negotiating about that service facility and other TOT matters, personally I am satisfied with this latest acquisition, more Su 35 can be added later I believe, after 2019 period if our economy keep expanding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 288171


Bro you have the link/ source of this graphic? cc @pr1v4t33r


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> Why don't we just "hijack" iran or north korean scientist to help us accelerate our missile program. Our missile program going nowhere right now... even rocket research is progressing really slow...



Latest RX 450 launch is a success one though, I expect RX 550 launch this year as every thing seems fine from Lapan side.


----------



## MarveL

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Bro you have the link/ source of this graphic? cc @pr1v4t33r



Business insider's article from nearly a year ago.

Where the world buys its weapons - Business Insider

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa

guys, is true the machine for SSV from china ? how about the iron and other thing ? 



RajkoToromen;130104453 said:


> We've also built warships for other Navies.
> 
> The Austral Shipyard in Cebu then built some littoral frigates for Australia and US Navies...
> 
> It just so happened that when PH Navy opened the bidding for their SSV vessels (2) requirements, PT PAL of Indonesia was the lowest bidder.
> 
> That's why I'm keen on the PT PAL's Strategic Sealift Vessel for the PH Navy if its really that "durable", since they've got the most "competitive pricing" among bidders  They've used Chinese engines in that SSV PH navy vessel, what about the other components like the iron bars, sheet, and steels used for the body and hull? Would it be Chinese metals too?
> 
> Just my two cents though...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Bro you have the link/ source of this graphic? cc @pr1v4t33r


Marvel beat me to it. I cut the graphic half, since it is to big.




Indos said:


> Latest RX 450 launch is a success one though, I expect RX 550 launch this year as every thing seems fine from Lapan side.



I acknowledge the progress, but still too slow to give real impact on defence moreover for preparing the "ultimate deterrence capability"




orang biasa said:


> guys, is true the machine for SSV from china ? how about the iron and other thing ?


Steel materials are supplied by KS. Total domestic content is around 30%.



> It just so happened that when PH Navy opened the bidding for their SSV vessels (2) requirements, PT PAL of Indonesia was the lowest bidder. That's why I'm keen on the PT PAL's Strategic Sealift Vessel for the PH Navy if its really that "durable", since they've got the most "competitive pricing" among bidders They've used Chinese engines in that SSV PH navy vessel, what about the other components like the iron bars, sheet, and steels used for the body and hull? Would it be Chinese metals too?



Austal Cebu don't built naval vessels, they build commercial one. Philippine have no domestic shipyard capable to produce SSV. Most of the big shipyards are owned by foreign companies, and they only build commercial vessels. For the engines most likely we get from the same source with the South Korean one, the existing Makassar and Banjarmasin class. Forthermore, MAN diesel engines are proven german technology, no matter where they are produced.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

MarveL said:


> Business insider's article from nearly a year ago.
> 
> Where the world buys its weapons - Business Insider


thanks!


----------



## Indos

orang biasa said:


> guys, is true the machine for SSV from china ? how about the iron and other thing ?



PT Krakatau Steel provides steel for PT PAL and PT Pindad. Electronics equipment of PKR frigate (like Combat Management System and others) are from Thales and PT LEN (Indonesia). I dont have any idea about radar and other electronic things in Philippine SSV.

About the engine, I believe Philippine SSV uses General Electric engine as PT PAL and GE has collaboration on Naval engine (service and spare parts) by making joint company.

*Google Translate

05 November 2014

PT Krakatau Steel Supports Defense Industries and Defense Products*











On 5-8 November 2014 held an exhibition of Indo Defence Expo & Forum 2014 which was followed by State Owned Enterprises Strategic Industries (BUMNIS) and other companies in the field of defense industry both from within and outside the country. On this occasion, PT Krakatau Steel (state owned) Tbk and PT Pindad (state owned), PT Dirgantara Indonesia (state owned), PT PAL Indonesia (state owned), PT Len Industri (state owned), PT Dahana (state owned), PT Indonesia Telecommunications Industry/INTI (state owned), and PT Industri Ship Indonesia (state owned) incorporated in BUMNIS Pavillion.

The exhibition was opened by Vice President Jusuf Kalla was accompanied by, among others, Secretary of Defense Ryamizard Ryacudu, Legal and Security Affairs Tedjo Edhy Purdijatno, SOE Minister Rini Soemarno, Minister of Energy and Mineral Resources Sudirman Said, Navy Chief Admiral Marsetio, as well as Air Force Chief Marshal Ida Bagus Putu Dunia. This exhibition was visited by President Joko Widodo on Friday (7/11). In the event the product exhibited arsenal of about 700 defense industry from 56 countries, including the UK, France, USA, Russia, Brazil, Czech Republic, Turkey, Qatar, and Malaysia.

At the same time, PT Krakatau Steel supplies special steel renew military cooperation with PT Pindad (Persero), which was attended by the Acting. President Director of PT Pindad (Persero) Tri Hardjono. The agreement was signed on the sidelines of Indo Defence 2014 in Kemayoran, Jakarta, Wednesday (5/11). As many as 98 percent of the raw materials for military equipment comes from the steel company.

*In addition to the PT Pindad (Persero), President Director of PT Krakatau Steel (Persero) Tbk. Irvan K Hakim also signed a cooperation agreement with the steel supply Director of PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) M. Firmansyah Arifin. Krakatau Steel is able to produce steel with a thickness of 120 millimeters and width of 4.5 meters to support the shipbuilding industry and strengthening the independence of Main Equipment and Weapons Systems (Alutsista*). The signing of the memorandum between BUMNIS is the effort in optimizing the use of domestic products as well as synergies between the SOE (State Owned Enterprises) (WI)


Source: Indonesia Military News & Discussion Thread | Page 533

Taken from PT Krakatau Steel website

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

PT LEN contribution on PKR frigate

Software Translation

*LEN SUCCESSFULLY GET EXPORT CONTRACT FOR WARSHIP SOFTWARE*

Bandung (08/26/14) - Ministry of Defense RI through Export Credit Program procure combatant ship types PKR (Destroyer Escort Missile) by 2 (two) ships. PKR ship procurement is intended to further strengthen the Navy combatant fleet, in order to safeguard and secure the sovereignty of the territorial waters of the vast Indonesian.The winning bidder PKR is the shipyard from the Netherlands, namely Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNs), partnered with a renowned defense electronics company from the Netherlands, namely Thales Nederland (TNL) as Lead Integrator SEWACO _(Sensor, Weapon, and _Command). To comply with government regulations, according to Law No.16 / 2012 on the Defence Industry, which requires _local content_ and _offset_ in any procurement from overseas, then Thales Nederland cooperated with PT Len Industri (Persero) in the work of making _Combat Management System_ The PKR ship.


To further enhance and expand strategic cooperation between PT LEN Industri and Thales Nederland, then on August 26, 2014 held at PT Len Industri, has made the signing of the MOU between PT Len Industri (Persero) and Thales Nederland conducted by the Director of Len, Abraham Mose and CEO of Thales Nederland, Gerben Edelijin. The MOU signed a renewal and expansion over the previous MOU. With the MOU, it is hoped, can further strengthen cooperation between PT LEN Industri and Thales Nederland in the field of _Naval Combat Management Systems_ and _Naval Combat System Integration_ in the future, in particular development programs PKR and modernization program Sewaco ships built by Thales Nederland, the population is quite a lot.

The existence of the MOU and the contract between PT Len Industri by Thales Nederland is, proving that PT Len Industri has been trusted by World Class Company is multinational, in particular in the field of defense industry, complete trust multinational companies other previously believed PT Len Industri to the field of Industrial ICT and Industrial _Railway Signaling _System.

LEN BERHASIL MENDAPATKAN KONTRAK EKSPOR SOFTWARE UNTUK KAPAL PERANG | PT Len Industri (Persero)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Renault Sherpa Light
@ryan_boedi






Spesifikasi Sherpa
– Manufaktur: Renault Trucks
– Awak: 4 atau 5
– Dimensi: 5,43 x 2,36 x 2,13 meter
– Wheel base: 3,54 meter
– Volume internal: 7m3
– Kecepatan maks: 110 km per jam (di jalan raya)
– Jarak jelajah: 1.000 km dengan kecepatan rata-rata 60 km per jam


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Marine Police in action 
Can you recognize him?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> About the engine, I believe Philippine SSV uses General Electric engine as PT PAL and GE has collaboration on Naval engine (service and spare parts) by making joint company.



SSV using similar engines with Makassar & Banjarmasin class, the MAN 9L28/32A medium speed engines. _Tarlac-class landing platform dock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_


^^^ Si abang, AKBP untung sangaji

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhayangkara

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> hehehe not really bro, to prepare for uncertain future, every country must have their own ultimate deterrence capability


Hehe, yup saya setuju mas. Meskipun program ini tujuan utamanya adalah demi kemandirian dibidang antariksa, tentunya juga sangat bisa dimanfaatkan untuk kebutuhan militer. Dan saya juga optimis dengan kemampuan Idhan kita saat ini yg saya anggap sudah lumayan mapan, ditambah lagi dgn berbagai kerjasama dalam bidang pembangunan bahan baku pendukung seperti halnya dgn Roxel, Prancis dan juga China (klo yg ini belum jelas), bahwa kedepannya Insya Allah kita akan dapat mewujudkannya..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

More about Krakatau Steel contribution for PT PAL shipbuilder


22 Desember 2008

*Krakatau Steel Suplai Baja 25.000 Ton Tiap Tahun ke PT PAL*

(Krakatau Steel supplies 25.000 ton of steel every year for PT PAL)


Jakarta - PT Krakatau Steel akan memasok kebutuhan baja PT PAL sebanyak 25.000 ton per tahun. Pasokan ini akan digunakan PT PAL untuk memenuhi kegiatan pembangunan kapal perseroan.

Demikian hal tersebut diungkapkan oleh Direktur Pemasaran Krakatau Steel Irvan Hakim di Kantor Kementerian Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN), Gedung Garuda, Jalan Medan Merdeka Selatan, Jakarta, Senin (22/12/2008). "Sekitar 25.000 ton per tahun kita siapkan untuk PAL. Jumlah itu akan kita tingkatkan seiiring dengan proyek kapal PAL, Krakatau Steel akan berpartisipasi untuk itu," ujarnya.

Ia mengatakan, Krakatau Steel sudah mensuplai kebutuhan baja PAL sejak lama, tahun ini aka ditingkatkan seiring dengan meningkatnya permintaan kapal dari klien PAL.

Mengenai harga jual yang ditawarkan perseroan, Ia mengatakan akan mengikuti harga pasar yang berlaku. "Kalau harga mengikuti harga yang berlaku di market. Kita ikuti komersial saja yang bisa masuk ke PAL dan Krakatau," imbuhnya.

Menurutnya, selama ini PAL merupakan salah satu konsumen baja yang cukup besar. Namun Ia juga mengatakan, Krakatau Steel tidak bisa memenuhi seluruh kebutuhan baja PAL, karena ada ukuran dan jenis yang berlainan dalam membangun sebuah kapal. "PAL tidak hanya mengandalkan Krakatau Steel saja, kan jenis baja untuk kapal itu berbeda, tidak semua dapat kita produksi," katanya.

*Krakatau Steel sendiri setiap tahunnya memproduksi plat baja untuk industri galangan kapal sebanyak 360.000 ton*. (Krakatau Steel provides 360.000 ton of steel every year for shipbuilding industry)

(Sumber: Detik Finance)


PT KRAKATAU STEEL (Persero) Tbk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Bhayangkara said:


> Hehe, yup saya setuju mas. Meskipun program ini tujuan utamanya adalah demi kemandirian dibidang antariksa, tentunya juga sangat bisa dimanfaatkan untuk kebutuhan militer. Dan saya juga optimis dengan kemampuan Idhan kita saat ini yg saya anggap sudah lumayan mapan, ditambah lagi dgn berbagai kerjasama dalam bidang pembangunan bahan baku pendukung seperti halnya dgn Roxel, Prancis dan juga China (klo yg ini belum jelas), bahwa kedepannya Insya Allah kita akan dapat mewujudkannya..
> 
> P.s.: Sorry klo responnya telat, soalnya msh dilapangan euy


Thanks for the respond bro, selamat bertugas, stay safe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia today is quite independent about suppying our steel needs for domestic industry. Not only we have Krakatau Steel that can produce 2.5 million tons of steel material every year. We also have Krakatau Posco and Krakatau Nippon Steel Sumikin, both has a production capacity of 500,000 tons every year.


----------



## orang biasa

ada dua tipe komentator berita indonesia dalam bahasa inggris, tipe komentator the diplomat dan tipe komentator jakartapost. 
____________________________________________________________________________________
*Indonesia exports first ever warship*





Several Philippines Navy sailors jump in front of Strategic Sealift Vessel warship (SSV)-1 following its launch in the shipyard of state shipbuilder PT PAL Indonesia in Tanjung Perak Port in Surabaya, East Java, on Monday. The Philippines has ordered two advanced SSV warships worth US$90 million. This marks the first export of warships by Indonesia. (Antara/Zabur Karuru)
State-owned shipbuilder PT PAL Indonesia launched two warships on Monday, one of which will be the first naval vessel exported by the domestic ship-building industry.

The two ships launched in Tanjung Perak Port in Surabaya, East Java, were Missile Destroyer (PKR)-1 and Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV)-1.

PT PAL president director M. Firmansyah said the PKR-1 was ordered by Indonesia's Defense Ministry while the SSV-1 was ordered by the Philippines' Defense Ministry. The firm secured the order worth US$90 million from the Philippines' government for the construction of two SSVs after winning an international tender process.

He said the SSV-1 was completely built by PT PAL and was in accordance with Lloyd's Registry classification.

"This is the first warship ever to be exported by Indonesia. This marks another country's acknowledgment of [our] maritime advancement," he said on Monday as quoted by tempo.co.

Regarding the PKR-1, Firmansyah explained that PAL cooperated with Netherlands-based Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding through a transfer-of-technology mechanism.

The firm would finish off PKR-1 and SSV-1 before officially handing them over to the Defense Ministry in January 2017 and the Philippines' Defense Ministry in May 2016, respectively.

Firmansyah explained that PAL had conducted hydrodynamic laboratory tests to get the design of the best quality warship.

"We will complete the process, test it and conduct sea trials before sending it to the Philippines," he said.

Tuesday's event also marked the completion of the order for the SSV-2 by the Philippines and the naming of the SSV-1 as the Tarlac.

Tarlac is the birth province of Philippines' President Benigno Simeon Aquino. (rin)

Indonesia exports first ever warship | The Jakarta Post


----------



## pr1v4t33r

orang biasa said:


> ada dua tipe komentator berita indonesia dalam bahasa inggris, tipe komentator the diplomat dan tipe komentator jakartapost.



Payah Jakarta Post sekarang, komentatornya kebanyakan BSH.


----------



## orang biasa

pr1v4t33r said:


> Payah Jakarta Post sekarang, komentatornya kebanyakan BSH.


yo'i, kebanyakan ignorant, 11/12 sama komentator diplomat kalo menyangkut indonesia, kalo ga masalah agama, masalah papua merdeka, ga ada benernya indonesia dimata mereka.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

orang biasa said:


> yo'i, kebanyakan ignorant, 11/12 sama komentator diplomat kalo menyangkut indonesia, kalo ga masalah agama, masalah papua merdeka, ga ada benernya indonesia dimata mereka.



Klo Jakarta Post kayaknya bukan ignorant lagi, ini udah menjurus ke black campaign and fitnah-fitnah murahan. Gak ngerti apa emang setingannya gitu? mentang-mentang target readernya expat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa

pr1v4t33r said:


> Klo Jakarta Post kayaknya bukan ignorant lagi, ini udah menjurus ke black campaign and fitnah-fitnah murahan. Gak ngerti apa emang setingannya gitu? mentang-mentang target readernya expat.


couldn't agree more, 

betewe biar ga OOT


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

F-5 Tiger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Interesting information for any one who has interest on Indonesia defense industries


Old news but informative, all financial situation of Indonesian defense industries become very healthy Today as government defense budget increases and parliament support by imposing the law favors of Indonesia defense industries, so financial standing of those companies Today are very different with data presented in this reporting here.

*Defense industries: Waking *
*up the slumbering giants *
*Nani Afrida and Hasyim Widhiarto, The Jakarta Post | Expose | Wed, October 05 2011, 10:27 AM






*
A test rocket, developed by state-owned weapons manufacturer PT Pindad, is launched near a rice field in Lumajang, East Java, in this file photo taken on Jan. 27, 2010. The 3-meter rocket missed its target and crashed into a farm, seriously wounding the owners. Pindad, along with other state manufacturers, are now looking at restructuring their programs.

_*This is the first in a series of reports on weapons procurement and Indonesia’s defense industries, which, after more than a decade of mismanagement and negligence, are poised for revival, despite entrenched rent-seeking practices that drive the procurement process. *_*The Jakarta Post*_*’s *_*Nani Afrida*_* and *_*Hasyim Widhiarto*_* explore the issue.*_

Indonesia may be Southeast Asia’s biggest economy. But the nation’s status as a regional military power has dissipated.

The Indonesian Military’s (TNI)strength was at its peak in the 1960s, when the nation forced the Dutch to give up their claim to the resource-rich region of West Irian, now the provinces of Papua and West Papua.

Then president Sukarno developed the TNI with foreign aid and equipment, principally from the former Soviet Union, turning the TNI into Asia’s second most powerful military, behind the People’s Liberation Army in China.

“The Indonesian Military had an effective deterrent. Without such a powerful force, our history might have gone in a different direction,” former Air Force chief Air Chief Marshal (ret.) Chappy Hakim said.

The TNI could boast of the air superiority and long-range strike capability of its many Soviet-made state-of-the-art MiG-17 and MiG-21 fighter jets and TU-16 bombers, Chappy said, as well of its fleet of Soviet-made warships and submarines.

However, a reliance on Soviet-made equipment kept Indonesia’s defense industry in its infancy — despite a history of domestic production dating to the 19th century, when the Dutch created companies such as NV de Broom, NV de Vulcaan and NV de Industrie to arm its colonial forces.

Not long after gaining independence on Aug. 17, 1945, Indonesia, under the leadership of prime minister Djuanda Kartawijaya, nationalized local Dutch arms companies.

The policy made way for the establishment of state-owned defense companies such as PN Boma, PN Bisma, PN Indra, PN Barata and PN Sabang Merauke.

The companies were an embryo for the eventual development of 10 state defense companies, including aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia, shipyard PT PAL Indonesia, arms maker PT Pindad and explosives maker PT Dahana.

Other non-weapon strategic companies include steel maker PT Krakatau Steel, heavy equipment company PT Barata Indonesia, diesel and machinery company PT Boma Bisma Indra, train maker PT INKA, telecommunication company PT Telekomunikasi Indonesia and electronic component maker PT LEN Industri.

However, it was not until the mid-1970s that Indonesia’s defense industries were professionally managed.

Then president Soeharto handpicked a genius — German-educated aeronautical scientist Bacharuddin Jusuf Habibie — to plan and develop the industrialization of the nation with full assistance from the West.

In 1974, at the age of 38, Habibie was named a presidential advisor for technology. Four years later, he was made minister of research and technology, a position he held for 20 years before his appointment as vice president in 1998.

Under Habibie’s management, 10 strategic industries were consolidated under a single organization,
the Strategic Industry Regulatory Body (BPIS), in 1989 to “build and develop the country’s defense industry as well as defense and security sovereignty”.

Habibie also had an ambitious goal to bolster the nation’s maritime and aviation industries by 2015.

With support from state budget, Habibie’s huge investments in Pindad, PAL and IPTN (Dirgantara’s previous name) reaped benefits in the early 1990s, as local companies designed and produced the CN-235 cargo plane and the N-250 passenger aircraft, warships and various rifles and types of ammunition.

However, the TNI also went on a shopping spree, buying weapons systems from Western countries, including the US, the UK, Germany and France.

The move was driven by the personal interests of TNI officers, who pocketed fees from arms brokers employed by foreign arms companies.

Several weapon systems that might have been supplied by domestic producers were ordered from overseas vendors.

The TNI’s unwritten doctrine during the Soeharto era that placed the Army ahead of the Air Force and the Navy was also hampering the development of shipyards and aviation companies that might have been more useful in protecting an archipelago comprised of 17,000 islands and spanning more than 1.9 million square kilometers.

Budget constraints imposed by the 1997/1998 Asian financial crisis and the absence of a grand design for defense and industrialization after Soeharto’s fall have continued to plague the TNI and the nation’s defense industries.

Worse, the TNI currently relies heavily on foreign arms suppliers, leaving local companies with underdeveloped core competencies due to limited orders.

“This unhealthy reliance has left our country prone to military embargoes, just as the US and European Union did to us in 1999,” legislator T.B. Hasanuddin, deputy chairman of The House of Representatives’ Commission I overseeing defense, said.

Hasanuddin referred to the western embargo of arms and spare parts sales to Indonesia following allegations of human rights abuse committed by the TNI in the former province of East Timor, now Timor Leste.

The International Monetary Fund, which provided financial aid to Indonesia during the crisis, also instructed Indonesia in 1998 to end its financial support of what it called inefficient local high-technology companies, leading to the dissolution of the BPIS.

The government’s move to save the 10 strategic companies through establishing a holding company, PT Bahana Pakarya Industri Strategis, in 1998, had no significant impact.

Following the company’s liquidation in 2002, the companies have operated independently under the State-Owned Enterprises Ministry.

Most of the companies are currently in an unhealthy state due to mismanagement, bad loans and limited capital.

PAL and Dirgantara, for instance, are striving to get rid of loans that have haunted their businesses for more than a decade, while Pindad, although having secured a small profit, is far from a prosperous company.

The government’s preference for importing arms, coupled with unscrupulous officials, has also contributed to the fall of the nation’s defense industries and created disorientation in the defense system.

“Nowadays, our weapons system management is chaotic. We use a lot of different models for our defense systems: local, US, Russian and Chinese systems,” Chappy said.

“Not only that it is more costly but also it requires more technicians to learn the different systems.”

The prioritization of the Army has also remained, meaning the TNI is focused on domestic security and not deterrence or power projection.

The Army regularly absorbs almost half the TNI’s budget, receiving Rp 21.5 trillion (US$2.38 billion) of the military’s Rp 44 trillion budget for 2010 alone.

This has affected funding for new warships and fighter jets, which Chappy said should be prioritized.

“Our defense industry is always tied to our defense policy. Since the Army is always a priority, we don’t expect companies like PAL and Dirgantara to get a lot of orders. Our defense policy is basically saying let the enemies come and we’ll beat them in our house, instead of preventing them stepping into our yard,” Chappy said.


*- See more at: Defense industries: Waking up the slumbering giants | The Jakarta Post*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

orang biasa said:


> yo'i, kebanyakan ignorant, 11/12 sama komentator diplomat kalo menyangkut indonesia, kalo ga masalah agama, masalah papua merdeka, ga ada benernya indonesia dimata mereka.


They all is troll, once i made comment there and i regret it till now.


Indonesian armed forces since long actually wanna to acquire tactical ballistic missile capability. During Soekarno era there is kartika project and long been hiatus until 90 decade. Actually spme brass from Air Force had urging the army to acquire them directly from foreign sources, namely Scud missiles, but the plan is abandoned because the unreliability of Scud to hit their intended targets, the army want a more precise ones.

Then the programme gained momentum lately. With the commencement of Rhan and Rx project along with the acquisition of Astros along with promise about TNI can acquire AV 300 missile as soon as they had acquire clearence for operational use. Well war in Ukraine severely disrupt some projects with Ukraine partner, including the development of ballistic missile system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesia defense industry part 2

*The future of the national 
defense industry*
Harry Kuffal, Jakarta | Opinion | Mon, January 28 2013, 10:25 AM

Two important events related to the defense industry marked the beginning of 2013. The first was the Centre for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS) report on defense market trends in Europe and the second was the US Congress approval of the federal budget for 2013.

CSIS reported a defense spending decline in 37 European countries from ¤263.1 billion (US$352 billion) in 2001 to ¤220.0 billion in 2011. But the budget per soldier increased from ¤76,700 in 2001 to ¤100,800 in 2011.

The second event came on Jan. 1, when the US Congress compromised and approved a budget worth $3,800 billion. It includes a $672 billion defense budget, of which $613 billion can be directly spent (nondiscretionary) and “only” about $216 billion is for procurement. It is easy to predict that both developments will result in an influx of offers of US and European defense industrial products to Indonesia.

Coincidentally, in October 2012 the House of Representatives endorsed the Defense Industry Law, constituting the most historic landmark since premier Juanda introduced the archipelagic concept by the end of the 1950s as the basis for Indonesia’s defense industry development.

*Only in 1980 did the government form a Defense Industry Development Team (TPIH) to study and recommend several companies and institutions categorized as strategic and defense industries, which were later managed by the Strategic Industries Management Agency (BPIS). Ten of the state-owned enterprises, including aircraft maker IPTN, ship builder PT PAL Indonesia, weapons maker PT Pindad, explosives manufacturer Dahana and steel producer Krakatau Steel (KS) put in good performances in terms of liquidity and solvency even after the 1997 Asian financial crisis. When consolidated in the BPIS, their profitability ratio increased.*

Their situation was undermined when the International Monetary Fund (IMF) demanded suspension of aid as well as programs for Indonesia’s aeronautic and maritime technological development and the government’s strategic industrial procurement. In 2002 PT BPIS was dissolved.

After 10 years of confusion, some of the companies have reawakened and recovered such as Dahana and Pindad. Others like train car maker PT INKA have started making profits and KS has become a listed company with the potential to grow into a giant iron and steel holding company.

It should be admitted, however, that the strategic and defense industries have been stagnant and lacking orientation. It is almost certain they will remain unable to support self-sufficiency in defense, particularly in meeting the need for primary weaponry systems.

As for their supporting industries, Indonesia seems to be already independent and capable. Various initiatives have been made to revitalize these industries. Yet the intricacy of developing healthy strategic and defense industries is seen from two main points of view.

In the first place, the demand side, where the government serves as a single consumer, in effect a monopsony. Various problems arising such as limited budget allocations, complicated bureaucratic mechanisms and low confidence of users in national industrial products have weakened the country’s defense industry.

A decision by the Indonesian Military (TNI) and National Police (Polri) to use domestically produced weapons and the Defense Industry Law should constitute the main asset to synchronize measures with the national defense industry to achieve strong state defense capabilities.

On the other hand is the supply side. The national defense industry is generally unsound in financial and managerial terms and is less competitive than its foreign competitors.

The US teaches us a lesson. In the early Cold War period of the 1950s, the US was “surprised” by the Soviet Union’s successful launch of the first manmade satellite, Sputnik. The US was harder hit when the Soviet Union sent a dog, Laika, into space and later cosmonaut Yuri Gagarin made the first manned space flight.

The spirit to keep abreast of the latest advances was voiced by then president Kennedy, who unified his nation with a campaign to land the first man on the moon. Consequently, all the existing resources were mobilized in a highly focused and integrated way.

The US defense industry soon had advanced technological applications for its army, naval and air forces because research and development costs were borne by the national moon-landing program. The US government also granted contracts to its defense industry to develop future fighter aircraft by utilizing Apollo program technology.

*Obviously, the US defense industry enjoys indirect subsidies. All the facilities related to R&D and production become government property, so that they were not listed as assets and imposed no corporate burden. Such subsidies and facilities certainly are beyond comparison with Indonesia, which dissolved the BPIS in 2002 so that the relevant companies have had to bear R&D costs for a relatively limited market.*

Lessons on government commitments to successful defense industry development can be learned from China, Brazil, South Korea and Turkey. Even more extreme forms and patterns involve the defense industry development of Israel and Singapore because they have the perception of threats or embargos by surrounding countries.

On Dec. 9, 2009, President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono called for defense industry efficiency and revitalization with the aim of creating defense and security with a minimum essential force; an increase in the defense budget in correlation with the GDP and with reference to future warfare, doctrines and geographic conditions; the ability to perform multi-role tasks by preparing for military operations other than war; and to make designation according to necessity and interoperability.

With a clear legal umbrella and presidential direction, the Defense Ministry is expected to be able to coordinate the procurement of primary weaponry systems and the development of the national defense industry. The goals can be realized through a focus of activity declared as a National Program, which should constitute a consensus and be formulated by an official institution: the Committee on Defense Industry Policy (KKIP).

In the short (five-year) term, the government can utilize the defense industry’s production capacity and capability through offset mechanisms like countertrade, joint production and measured transfers of technology. In the medium term, the TNI and Polri as users should provide input and evaluate the products being developed according to their needs. In the long term, users and the defense industry should jointly study the necessity for new products based on the defense strategy and other elements already indicated by the President.

The National Program is certainly only one way of developing the defense industry and will depend greatly on studies of the potential and perception of threats faced by the military and police. The other move is strengthening the strategic industrial structure to improve financial and human resources performance, for which the sole option to be considered is industrial consolidation. 

*A feasible consolidation alternative involves industries more engaged in the production of primary weaponry systems like Pindad, Dahana, LEN, INTI and DI; for the formation of an aeronautic and defense holding company such as EADS in Europe. Meanwhile, PAL, DPS, IKI, BBI, Barata, DKB and INKA can combine to form a shipping and heavy industry holding company such as Hyundai Heavy Industries, now the largest in the world.

With the two new holding companies, supported by the KS holding industry specializing in iron and steel, a synergy would definitely be created in terms of the management and structural reinforcement of the defense industry in Indonesia.*

Through the consolidation of R&D, allocations can be managed by integration (fund pooling) so as to reduce the load on relevant industries. Sound strategic industries are the main prerequisite for the development of an independent national defense industry and its strategic nature necessitates the government through the KKIP to guarantee its vitality. An independent defense industry is not merely meant for defense but also for public welfare.

_The writer is president director of state-owned explosives producer PT Dahana. The opinions expressed are his own_ - 

See more at: The future of the national defense industry | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

Btr 40, being retrofitted virca 95 to 96. Almost 85 units being retrofitted at the time














All of the refit works being done in Army workshop

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KORPASKHAS TERAPKAN PURAHBANGKOT






KORPS Pasukan Khas (Korpaskhas) TNI AU punya cara dalam menghadapi ancaman serangan teroris. Mereka menyebutnya _PURAHBANGKOT_ atau metode pertempuran daerah bangunan kota.

Menurut Komandan pusdiklat Paskhas Kolonel Pasukan Wahyu Hidayat, Purahbangkot merupakan salah satu metode dalam merespons perkembangan ancaman teroris yang selalu mengincar daerah perkotaan. Di samping, memiliki pelatihan senjata nuklir, biologi dan kimia. Taktik itu berkembang sesuai perkembangan zaman dan pengetahuan logika.

Dirinya juga menyampaikan, pada bulan Maret akan melaksanakan latihan terjun tempur, gunung hutan, rawa, laut dan perebutan pangkalan. ’’Kita itu dapur, dan batalion-batalionnya yang merasakan. Sudah ada bekal untuk mengatasinya (ancaman musuh) untuk (personel) disebar ke seluruh Indonesia,” ungkap dia usai apel pagi Program Kerja Operasi Korpaskhas di Bidang Latihan.

Korpaskhas Terapkan Purahbangkot | Bandung Ekspres Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Credit to antifamous, look majestic indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

madokafc said:


> View attachment 288289
> 
> Credit to antifamous, look majestic indeed



"TNI AL perlu 25 unit kapal di kelas ini," kata Supandi, saat itu.

Komisi I-TNI AL rapat soal pembangunan arsenal militer - ANTARA News

di rapat beliau pengennya 25 unit. Yang 4 dulu pak diteken kontraknya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

anas_nurhafidz said:


> "TNI AL perlu 25 unit kapal di kelas ini," kata Supandi, saat itu.
> 
> Komisi I-TNI AL rapat soal pembangunan arsenal militer - ANTARA News
> 
> di rapat beliau pengennya 25 unit. Yang 4 dulu pak diteken kontraknya



So, it is clear now that Navy plan is to have 25 frigates since he is our Navy Commander. Previous plan given in here has been scrapped then.The plan has similarity though in term of number with previous Navy plan in late 90's, but in the past they intend to build 20 corvettes, so now 25 frigates which are better.

For PT PAL, In the economic condition like Today, it is good for them to get order until 25 frigates since trade is going down and hence order for civilian ships like containers and tankers will be difficult to get. I predict this situation will last for at least 6 years to come, so the plan will give PT PAL the opportunity to grow in a dire business climate like Today. Once the economic climate start to be in booming level again ( more trade/ oil price rises so more container ships and tankers are needed ), PT PAL, potentially, has already gained many technical expertise and better financial condition thus has more competitiveness in shipbuilding industry to catch civilians ships order around the world.

This new plan should also be supported with at least 80 KFX/IFX fighters and 32 Su 35 to give air superiority situation for the frigate fleets, plus missile technology must be acquired so that those frigates and fighter planes are equipped with enough missiles.

The plan should be realized in a step by step basis though, as I always post in here that the critical situation is actually after 2024.

To make the money poured in defense sector become more effective with huge side effect inside, the acquisition plan should be done with the aim not only to empower the military but also our defense industry, and later to make our defense companies become world class high tech companies that are also competitive in non-military products. The goal that actually has already been started to reach by almost all of our major defense companies nowadays.


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> "TNI AL perlu 25 unit kapal di kelas ini," kata Supandi, saat itu.
> 
> Komisi I-TNI AL rapat soal pembangunan arsenal militer - ANTARA News
> 
> di rapat beliau pengennya 25 unit. Yang 4 dulu pak diteken kontraknya


Lebih tertarik bahas itu gimana cara dapet angka 25 nya? Disusul dgn pertanyaan urgensinya apa sampai 25 PKR kok gak yg lain? Disusul pertanyaan lain gimana kira2 cara indhan bisa produksi itu 25 PKR dan time limit yg dikehendaki itu sampai kapan? Sekarang mungkin disain PKR itu tergolong modern tapi 15 tahun lg kemungkinan besar sudah bakalan ketinggalan jaman dibanding kompetitornya dan mungkin saja beberapa komponen vital macam missile spt VL MICA sudah gak diproduksi dan disupport lg macam Lekiu yg 15 tahun lalu termasuk paling modern di kawasan tapi sekarang?

Begitulah kira2 pertanyaan yg muncul tadi siang


----------



## Indos

@madokafc

"25 frigates like PKR" is the key words here. In my interpretation, it is not necessarily all of them will be similar in design though. PT PAL itself has also been in design work currently with the help from ITS university, as previous news reported. So after 10 frigates using Damen design made by PT PAL, maybe they come up with something new after that for another 10 ships to catch up with the latest design like better stealth shape ones maybe.

Talking about time frame. There are still other big shipyard like Kodja Bahari which also state owned enterprise that can fasten the plan though, since the production facility there hasnt yet been optimized due to lack of orders and current economic situation like Today.

Talking about missile, with such large acquisition (that I see as a reasonable plan considering Indonesia size and challenge in the future) Indonesia must license built the missile system to ensure the production in the future. And as we all know, the ships weapon can also be upgraded over time.






LST built by Kodja Bahari


----------



## Nike

Kodja bahari need some reform in management first before they can be tasked with a more complect programme. The LST projects still left unfinished

Sure adjustment and some improvement can be made into the then design so they can ne upto to the real time challenges. But all of all every body need a real answer for the question until when they want to build the PKR? If they can give the time, the designer can cope with design who can match up with the challenges and opportunities of the new tech. The shipyard can made calculations on how far the resources and infrastructures needed to build the fleets. The gov. can made calculations on how far fund needed to paid the prices to build such fleets. And other

@Indos

And for godsake @Indos thats not LST picture, thats oiler ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia Weighs Banning Citizens From Fighting for Islamic State*
*After attacks, Jakarta is considering allowing for longer detention of suspects*





_Indonesian police officers patrol near the site of last week’s terrorist attacks in Jakarta on Jan. _


JAKARTA, Indonesia—Indonesia plans to expand preventive counterterrorism powers following deadly attacks last week, including barring citizens from fighting for Islamic State overseas and allowing for longer detention of suspects, officials said Tuesday.

Antiterrorism laws and regulations in the Southeast Asian nation “need expansion in the areas of prevention,” said Zulkifli Hasan, speaker of the full assembly of parliament, who took part in a meeting of the country’s political and judicial leaders against a backdrop of demands to tighten security measures.

President Joko Widodo told reporters that the takes were “preliminary”’ and declined to comment on the proposed changes or set a timetable.

Security officials have long said that the country’s antiterrorism laws are weak on measures such as detention, setting too high a bar for the evidence required to detain suspects. Police complain they can only arrest suspects once they have committed a crime, such as buying explosives, and are unable to hold suspected militants in preventive detention long enough to develop cases.

In Indonesia, it isn’t illegal to be a member of Islamic State, also known as ISIS, or to fight for the militant group abroad.

ISIS has claimed responsibility for the attacks in downtown Jakartalast week that left four attackers and four civilians dead. Police have arrested at least eight people in connection with the attack.

Luhut Pandjaitan, Indonesia’s coordinating minister for security, legal and political affairs, said the government was considering whether to pursue a change to the counterterrorism law, a lengthy process involving parliament, which passed only three bills in all of 2015, or more quickly by issuing a regulation.

“The point is we want to give authority … for pre-emptive" action, Mr. Pandjaitan said, such as by adding broader powers of detention for up to two weeks.

Mr. Hasan pointed to a lack of legal means to charge Indonesians who go overseas to join Islamic State.

“That needs to be addressed,” he said. And “People who carry out training for terror acts, there’s no clause [to charge them]. The police have asked for this‎.”

Authorities have said that hundreds of Indonesians are believed to have traveled to the Middle East to join ISIS.

Under Indonesia’s antiterrorism law, enacted in the wake of terrorist bombings that killed more than 200 people on the island of Bali in 2002, police can detain suspects for seven days if they have evidence of a criminal act of terrorism.

On Tuesday, officials blocked a website that appeared to belong to Bahrun Naim, a Syrian-based Indonesian close to the ISIS leadership whom police say transferred money to the Jakarta assailants. The site was blocked last week but resurfaced Monday with a different domain name.

Mr. Naim’s brother, Dahlan Zaim, told a news conference Saturday in the city of Solo, the family’s hometown in central Java, that his family had no recent contact with him. “We’ve been out of touch with him for a long time,’’ Mr. Zaim told reporters.

The author of the website denounced Indonesia’s antiterror police and said that the Jakarta attack was carried out in retaliation for the West’s strikes on Muslim in Indonesia and around the world.

Changing counterterrorism regulations in Indonesia is controversial. For many Indonesians, stronger detention powers hark back to the era of strongman Suharto, who used the military to stay in power for three decades until his ouster amid street protests in 1998.

The counterterrorism law was passed in 2003 amid a wave of attacks by Islamic extremists but nonetheless made efforts to guarantee civil liberties, such as by leaving powers of arrest and detention only to the police.

Irman Gusman, speaker of a body of regional representatives who was present at the meeting, said that representatives were aware of those concerns and revisions “must be very precise.”

Indonesia Weighs Banning Citizens From Fighting for Islamic State - WSJ



*Turkey invites Indonesia to cooperate in defense industry*
Senin, 18 Januari 2016 23:28 WIB

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Turkey has invited Indonesia to cooperate in the defense industry and arms equipment domains by involving strategic partners in the country.

"Firstly, Turkey must involve our domestic defense industry, and secondly, it must build cooperation in research and development," Indonesias Minister of Industry Saleh Husein said after receiving a Turkish government delegation here on Monday.

Turkey, the minister said, must prove its seriousness by taking these two concrete steps as these are linked with Indonesias national interests.

He said international cooperation could spur existing national defense industries and boost the use of local components.

Research and development activities reflect a long-term cooperation vision besides promoting technology transfer and joint production in line with Indonesian military needs, he said.

"Several countries are already cooperating with defense industries in the country, such as PT PAL (ship building), Pindad (arms industry) and LEN (electronics), proving our capabilities. Turkey certainly knows it and, therefore, is approaching Indonesia. The only condition for cooperation is that it must come up with proposals that also benefit Indonesia," he said.

Pindad, the minister said, has cooperated with arms system company from Belgium, CMI Defense, and a missile company from Sweden, SAAB Dynamics AG.

Similarly, for maintenance and modification of Indonesian military (TNI) equipment, Pindad which is a state-owned company based in Bandung, West Java, has also cooperated with RLS from Germany.

PT PAL Indonesia, also a state-owned company based in Surabaya, East Java, meanwhile is involved in joint production activity with Dutch Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding. It is a missile escort destroyer project.

Besides cooperating with domestic industries, the minister said he had encouraged cooperation in the field of research and development by involving the ministry of research, technology and various universities, the ministry of state enterprises and the ministry of defense to undertake research and development.

ANTARA News : Portal Berita Indonesia



madokafc said:


> @Indos
> 
> And for godsake @Indos thats not LST picture, thats oiler ship



 ngakak gwe... mado ni kejem...


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> @Indos
> 
> And for godsake @Indos thats not LST picture, thats oiler ship


----------



## Bennedict

Indonesian Army delegations visiting Australian Army in 2012, to study more about Armoured Warfare...and to getting touch with M1A1 Abrams. Leopard 2 procured instead.


credit to uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Old news but still interesting as I dont see it in our local news during that time

*Indonesian war planes violate PNG airspace*
Updated at 12:33 pm on 18 May 2015

A Papua New Guinea report says two Indonesian military jets were scrambled to confront an Australian Defence Force aircraft near the border over West Sepik on Friday.

The Post Courier reports the information was in a PNG intelligence report which said in the process, the Indonesian aircraft violated PNG air space although the presence of the Australian aircraft was also a surprise.

Neither the Australians nor the Indonesians have confirmed the incident.

However PNG Air Services, which is responsible for air traffic movement, says that it approved the flight of the Australian Kingair aircraft over West Sepik.

According to the intelligence report the Indonesian jets flew over Wutung village, which is next to the PNG-Indonesia border post.

PNG Customs Service officers at the Wutung, servicing the border post, also confirmed this.

The incident comes a month after a group of Indonesian soldiers were alleged to have made a brief unauthorised border crossing.

Indonesian war planes violate PNG airspace | Radio New Zealand News






Indonesian Air Force

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We will soon know the real capability of F 35 if Australia want to play some game in the sky, soon after they get F 35 and we can have our Su 35. 






Vs






Su 35


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_Defesa Aérea & Naval » » *Fragata SIGMA 10514 construída na Indonésia é lançada ao mar_
_Defesa Aérea & Naval » » BRP ‘Tarlac’ (LD 601) da Marinha filipina será lançado amanhã_


A lot of brazilian seems frustrated with their social and political condition that have severely dragged down economy and their defence industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indos said:


> @madokafc
> 
> "25 frigates like PKR" is the key words here. In my interpretation, it is not necessarily all of them will be similar in design though. PT PAL itself has also been in design work currently with the help from ITS university, as previous news reported. So after 10 frigates using Damen design made by PT PAL, maybe they come up with something new after that for another 10 ships to catch up with the latest design like better stealth shape ones maybe.
> 
> Talking about time frame. There are still other big shipyard like Kodja Bahari which also state owned enterprise that can fasten the plan though, since the production facility there hasnt yet been optimized due to lack of orders and current economic situation like Today.
> 
> Talking about missile, with such large acquisition (that I see as a reasonable plan considering Indonesia size and challenge in the future) Indonesia must license built the missile system to ensure the production in the future. And as we all know, the ships weapon can also be upgraded over time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LST built by Kodja Bahari


Thats navy oiler ship bro, LST have front door for amphibious platform deployment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT Pal President Director said that for the 3rd and subsequent order of PKR frigates will be completely built in Indonesia. _TNI AL Pembeli Pertama Kapal 'Perusak' Buatan PAL_

This makes me wonder whether bigger derivative SIGMA model is already within our domestic production capability. At least for the hull.





_Garuda Militer: Mari Menggambar_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL




----------



## pr1v4t33r

Mari menggambar












_Garuda Militer: Bersabarlah, Tidak Sekedar membeli_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Government order 50 units of Badak 6x6 fire support vehicle









_Pemerintah Pesan 50 Tank Badak di PT Pindad_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

From pindad twitter 

Its great, although i am expect them to order it in much larger number like 200 units


----------



## MarveL

_living on a prayer_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Antri credit due to original uploader


----------



## pts_m_h_2016

It baffles me how Indonesia with such a large economy compared to other ASEAN countries, Taiwan, Israel, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Poland, Kazakhstan, North Korea, Egypt, Pakistan, Sweden and many more countries continues to be so badly equipped. 

There is apparently very little firepower available to its Air Force, Navy, Ground Forces or Strategic Forces. I am not even sure if you have a strategic force to be honest, since you have failed to launch your SLV in 2014, as scheduled, nor was there any intermediate range or medium range ballistic missile ever tested by the Indonesian military. 

What is the reason for this lack of firepower? Is this the bureaucratic culture? Lack of vision? Military history? Industrial prowess? There is no reason an aspiring region power should be outgunned by a tiny city-state like Singapore.


----------



## Indos

pts_m_h_2016 said:


> It baffles me how Indonesia with such a large economy compared to other ASEAN countries, Taiwan, Israel, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Poland, Kazakhstan, North Korea, Egypt, Pakistan, Sweden and many more countries continues to be so badly equipped.
> 
> There is apparently very little firepower available to its Air Force, Navy, Ground Forces or Strategic Forces. I am not even sure if you have a strategic force to be honest, since you have failed to launch your SLV in 2014, as scheduled, nor was there any intermediate range or medium range ballistic missile ever tested by the Indonesian military.
> 
> What is the reason for this lack of firepower? Is this the bureaucratic culture? Lack of vision? Military history? Industrial prowess? There is no reason an aspiring region power should be outgunned by a tiny city-state like Singapore.



Calm down, we are in the right path at this moment, no need to be rush. You better see our sticky aerospace thread to understand our future plan for Air Force which is currently still weak but with a very good industrial capability. And that capability will be further developed into much greater scale of industrial capabilities since we just launch new product in civilian sector that can potentially boost production scale.

We are developing rocket for SLV though.

City state Singapore is afraid to us btw, thats why they have 60 F 16 block 52, and 40 F 15, with around 4 tankers.


----------



## nufix

pts_m_h_2016 said:


> It baffles me how Indonesia with such a large economy compared to other ASEAN countries, Taiwan, Israel, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Poland, Kazakhstan, North Korea, Egypt, Pakistan, Sweden and many more countries continues to be so badly equipped.
> 
> There is apparently very little firepower available to its Air Force, Navy, Ground Forces or Strategic Forces. I am not even sure if you have a strategic force to be honest, since you have failed to launch your SLV in 2014, as scheduled, nor was there any intermediate range or medium range ballistic missile ever tested by the Indonesian military.
> 
> What is the reason for this lack of firepower? Is this the bureaucratic culture? Lack of vision? Military history? Industrial prowess? There is no reason an aspiring region power should be outgunned by a tiny city-state like Singapore.




Lack of immediate enemies, Of all the countries you named, almost all of them are in war-like circumstances. The current MEF program is aimed to fulfill the minimum essential force to guard the integrity of Indonesia against small and medium external threats. For example, Indonesian military in its peak operated a range of long range bombers to battle-cruisers because it was threatened by multiple adversaries in 1950s-60s. Moreover, current MEF program is also aimed at ramping up technological advancement of local strategic industries not producing at such massive scales.

Current military improvements are aimed more at the personal level and intelligence network since our immediate enemies are mostly terrorists.


----------



## pts_m_h_2016

Indos said:


> Calm down, we are in the right path at this moment, no need to be rush. You better see our sticky aerospace thread to understand our future plan for Air Force which is currently still weak but with a very good industrial capability. And that capability will be further developed into much greater scale of industrial capabilities since we just launch new product in civilian sector that can potentially boost production scale.
> 
> We are developing ballistic missile currently though...........
> 
> City state Singapore is afraid to us btw, thats why they have 60 F 16 block 52, and 40 F 15, with around 4 tankers.



Brother, I am calm as it is. 

You may think there is no need to rush, but can you, me or any other human being guarantee that conflict will not break out at any moment? Besides, military might is a very useful tool of diplomacy and that is where tiny statelets like Singapore, Israel, and a lot of others outdo Indonesia. 

Vietnam and Myanmar has more active troops in their armed forces than Indonesia, too, if I am not wrong. 

Can you show us your medium range or intermediate range ballistic missiles brother? Any test? Videos? Specifications? 

Civilian aerospace industry is not what I was talking about. Indonesian Air Force lacks firepower of any sorts for a country with such a great land area.


----------



## Nike

pts_m_h_2016 said:


> It baffles me how Indonesia with such a large economy compared to other ASEAN countries, Taiwan, Israel, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Poland, Kazakhstan, North Korea, Egypt, Pakistan, Sweden and many more countries continues to be so badly equipped.
> 
> There is apparently very little firepower available to its Air Force, Navy, Ground Forces or Strategic Forces. I am not even sure if you have a strategic force to be honest, since you have failed to launch your SLV in 2014, as scheduled, nor was there any intermediate range or medium range ballistic missile ever tested by the Indonesian military.
> 
> What is the reason for this lack of firepower? Is this the bureaucratic culture? Lack of vision? Military history? Industrial prowess? There is no reason an aspiring region power should be outgunned by a tiny city-state like Singapore.



Lack of firepower it doesn't mean lack of vision or whatsoever. I don't think my country is so bad in term of firepower and military prowess compared to any middle power country in this world. You can said we lack in terms of air force power even compared to Singapore and Malaysia, but if it needed my country can do such crash programme to increase the level of power significantly. But right now we are living in peace, our neighbor is relatively calm too. For what we must maintain such large navy army and airforce if only draining our national resources unnecessarily? Just look at the dire condition of Pakistan and Egypt, they even can barely standing with half of their stomach is empty. With our geographic conditions and socio culture of my people, it is not the large of armed forces who can tied us together but the prevalence of social ordee be accompanied with equality in economic progress. 

But you dont dare trying to provoked us in any arm races because it will be get ugly for most of our neighbors


----------



## pts_m_h_2016

nufix said:


> Lack of immediate enemies, Of all the countries you named, almost all of them are in war-like circumstances. The current MEF program is aimed to fulfill the minimum essential force to guard the integrity of Indonesia against small and medium external threats. For example, Indonesian military in its peak operated a range of long range bombers to battle-cruisers because it was threatened by multiple adversaries in 1950s-60s. Moreover, current MEF program is also aimed at ramping up technological advancement of local strategic industries not producing at such massive scales.
> 
> Current military improvements are aimed more at the personal level and intelligence network since our immediate enemies are mostly terrorists.



Let's not dwell on the past.

We are talking about the present. At present, Indonesian Armed Forces severely lack in firepower. It's amazing. 

Sweden? It has no immediate threats, and yet, it is far better equipped than Indonesia. 

Same is true for Thailand or Singapore, or Vietnam. If you notice, Egypt signed the peace treaty with Israel, so Egypt does not have any real threats to its existence or borders either, but it still stocks up on a serious amount of western and other equipment for all branches of its military, even though, much like Indonesia, its domestic industry is deficient. 

Singapore also stocks up on such an insanely high amount of weapons compared to Indonesia, that Singapore actually has stronger Army, Navy and Air Forces compared to Indonesia - in aggregate, based on equipment. 

That is mind boggling if you think about it. 

It's a bit like how Israel is/was so much stronger than Egypt, Turkey, Saudi Arabia or Syria (pre-civil war) in terms of its active inventory of weapons despite being so much smaller. 

Indonesia can not pretend to be a regional power without any serious industrial might (steel industry, automotive brands, consumer electronics brands, banks and pharmaceutical companies etc) science and technological output, top universities, or military might. That is what surprised me. I wish the best for all of the Muslim world, but as you know, Indonesia as it is, already represents about 1 in 7 of every Muslim in the world. 

That is why I was surprised that Indonesian Air Force is even less well equipped than Jordan.



madokafc said:


> Lack of firepower it doesn't mean lack of vision or whatsoever. I don't think my country is so bad in term of firepower and military prowess compared to any middle power country in this world. You can said we lack in terms of air force power even compared to Singapore and Malaysia, but if it needed my country can do such crash programme to increase the level of power significantly. But right now we are living in peace, our neighbor is relatively calm too. For what we must maintain such large navy army and airforce if only draining our national resources unnecessarily? Just look at the dire condition of Pakistan and Egypt, they even can barely standing with half of their stomach is empty. With our geographic conditions and socio culture of my people, it is not the large of armed forces who can tied us together but the prevalence of social ordee be accompanied with equality in economic progress.
> 
> But you dont dare trying to provoked us in any arm races because it will be get ugly for most of our neighbors



Maybe your command of the English language is a tad too poor to compensate for your lack of comprehension of strategic affairs, so it does sound a little weird. 

I wish the best for Indonesia, Malaysia, Brunei and all Muslim in general. 

My question is, and your reply fails to answer it, why is Indonesia so poorly armed?

Why do you need to take a dig at Pakistan or Egypt? 

Compared to Singapore or Australia, Indonesia is at least 10 times poorer on average. So Indonesians are worse than half-empty-stomach beggars in their eyes, and true, Indonesia sends millions of maids to Hong Kong, Singapore, Malaysia, United Arab Emirates, Saudi Arabia and other rich countries. But none of those countries make these excuses, and when they have a strong armed force, they make sure its firepower is at least proportionate to its size. 

I am just asking, is there any country of Indonesia's size (180 million + population) anywhere in the world that is weaker than Indonesia in military firepower? 

Singapore or Israel are far stronger than Indonesia, Australia is still stronger than Indonesia, and they sure do not go hungry. Your argument is inadequate brother. 

Whatever the case, I wish the best for Indonesia, and if you want Indonesia to be a strong regional player that can defend its interests, a strong armed force is a necessity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

pts_m_h_2016 said:


> Brother, I am calm as it is.
> 
> You may think there is no need to rush, but can you, me or any other human being guarantee that conflict will not break out at any moment? Besides, military might is a very useful tool of diplomacy and that is where tiny statelets like Singapore, Israel, and a lot of others outdo Indonesia.
> 
> Vietnam and Myanmar has more active troops in their armed forces than Indonesia, too, if I am not wrong.
> 
> Can you show us your medium range or intermediate range ballistic missiles brother? Any test? Videos? Specifications?
> 
> Civilian aerospace industry is not what I was talking about. Indonesian Air Force lacks firepower of any sorts for a country with such a great land area.



Brother, you sound like another @Zarvan .......

Trust me mate, we are heading into the goal you are suggesting, inshaAllah, as non-Indonesian member in PDF, you of course are not as knowledgeable as we, Indonesian member in here, regarding our nation industrial capability and its future plan. Including our defense industry recent cooperation and future products.

Latest rocket launch is RX 450, with possibility to launch bigger caliber rocket RX 550 this year. We intend to launch our own rocket with our own satellite before 2020. 50 kilogram satellite first of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pts_m_h_2016

Indos said:


> Brother, you sound like another @Zarvan .......
> 
> Trust me mate, we are heading into the goal you are suggesting, inshaAllah, as non-Indonesian member in PDF, you of course are not as knowledgeable as we, Indonesian member in here, regarding our nation industrial capability and its future plan. Including our defense industry recent cooperation and future products.
> 
> Latest rocket launch is RX 450, with possibility to launch bigger caliber rocket RX 550 this year. We intend to launch our own rocket with our own satellite before 2020. 50 kilogram satellite first of course.




I hope that your dreams are realized. 

Was not Indonesia supposed to send a satellite to orbit by 2014? Why was the deadline shifted?

Those are just mere unguided rockets you showed brother, I asked about medium and intermediate range ballistic missiles. 

I thought Indonesia (or was it Malaysia) purchased ASTROS-II MLRS from Brazil? RX-450 is even less capable than ASTROS-II, what is the point, brother? For such a large country with a relatively large economy, you are seriously underequipped. It is quite worrisome, really. I don't know, does Indonesia have a martial tradition like the Turks? Maybe not, maybe that's why you hate your military gaining military firepower. Right now, your air force does not even have the strength of the Jordanian Air Force, brother. It is terrible situation you are in. 

May Allah protect our Ummah but we the members of the Muslim Ummah also need to do some work, don't we?


----------



## Nike

pts_m_h_2016 said:


> Let's not dwell on the past.
> 
> We are talking about the present. At present, Indonesian Armed Forces severely lack in firepower. It's amazing.
> 
> Sweden? It has no immediate threats, and yet, it is far better equipped than Indonesia.
> 
> Same is true for Thailand or Singapore, or Vietnam. If you notice, Egypt signed the peace treaty with Israel, so Egypt does not have any real threats to its existence or borders either, but it still stocks up on a serious amount of western and other equipment for all branches of its military, even though, much like Indonesia, its domestic industry is deficient.
> 
> Singapore also stocks up on such an insanely high amount of weapons compared to Indonesia, that Singapore actually has stronger Army, Navy and Air Forces compared to Indonesia - in aggregate, based on equipment.
> 
> That is mind boggling if you think about it.
> 
> It's a bit like how Israel is/was so much stronger than Egypt, Turkey, Saudi Arabia or Syria (pre-civil war) in terms of its active inventory of weapons despite being so much smaller.
> 
> Indonesia can not pretend to be a regional power without any serious industrial might (steel industry, automotive brands, consumer electronics brands, banks and pharmaceutical companies etc) science and technological output, top universities, or military might. That is what surprised me. I wish the best for all of the Muslim world, but as you know, Indonesia as it is, already represents about 1 in 7 of every Muslim in the world.
> 
> That is why I was surprised that Indonesian Air Force is even less well equipped than Jordan.





pts_m_h_2016 said:


> I hope that your dreams are realized.
> 
> Was not Indonesia supposed to send a satellite to orbit by 2014? Why was the deadline shifted?
> 
> Those are just mere unguided rockets you showed brother, I asked about medium and intermediate range ballistic missiles.
> 
> I thought Indonesia (or was it Malaysia) purchased ASTROS-II MLRS from Brazil? RX-450 is even less capable than ASTROS-II, what is the point, brother? For such a large country with a relatively large economy, you are seriously underequipped. It is quite worrisome, really. I don't know, does Indonesia have a martial tradition like the Turks? Maybe not, maybe that's why you hate your military gaining military firepower. Right now, your air force does not even have the strength of the Jordanian Air Force, brother. It is terrible situation you are in.
> 
> May Allah protect our Ummah but we the members of the Muslim Ummah also need to do some work, don't we?


Sure shut up ur yap, you had zero knowledge about my country military, economic power and industrial might. 



**** i must type while driving. This ummah loving scum drive me crazy. He is another zarvan wannabe who got some seconhand knowledge from wikipedia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

pts_m_h_2016 said:


> I hope that your dreams are realized.
> 
> Was not Indonesia supposed to send a satellite to orbit by 2014? Why was the deadline shifted?
> 
> Those are just mere unguided rockets you showed brother, I asked about medium and intermediate range ballistic missiles.
> 
> I thought Indonesia (or was it Malaysia) purchased ASTROS-II MLRS from Brazil? RX-450 is even less capable than ASTROS-II, what is the point, brother? For such a large country with a relatively large economy, you are seriously underequipped. It is quite worrisome, really. I don't know, does Indonesia have a martial tradition like the Turks? Maybe not, maybe that's why you hate your military gaining military firepower. Right now, your air force does not even have the strength of the Jordanian Air Force, brother. It is terrible situation you are in.
> 
> May Allah protect our Ummah but we the members of the Muslim Ummah also need to do some work, don't we?



There is issue in our rocket development but with latest RX 450 success, the issue seems to be fixed thats why LAPAN has confidence to launch bigger rocket.

We better not come to this site too often to prepare for that goal bro..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pts_m_h_2016

madokafc said:


> Sure shut up ur yap, you had zero knowledge about my country military, economic power and industrial might.
> 
> 
> 
> **** i must type while driving. This ummah loving scum drive me crazy. He is another zarvan wannabe who got some seconhand knowledge from wikipedia.




What is with the bad language? 

Do you think I can not curse you? 

Are you a non-Muslim by any chance? 

What do Muslim Indonesians think about this insolent person? Is this the real reason why your country is dominated by foreigners and non-Muslims? Is this forum representative of what goes on in Indonesia in real life? 

@Indos


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@pts_m_h_2016

Who def*k u are? ur country? U compared indonesia with Jordan? -_-

New member and post trush comment in this forum. Hit and run, labil

Ignore him


----------



## Indos

@pts_m_h_2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pts_m_h_2016

Indos said:


> @pts_m_h_2016




Brother, Ma sha Allah, that is just the right type of information and news I want to see. 

Can you provide more information? Videos? Test results? Specifications? 

Are these just plastic dummies? What is the guidance mechanism for RRX-750 rocket? Or is it a missile?


----------



## Nike

Because most muslim in middle east is like him middle east is cursed and roted


anas_nurhafidz said:


> @pts_m_h_2016
> 
> Who def*k u are? ur country? U compared indonesia with Jordan? -_-
> 
> New member and post trush comment in this forum. Hit and run, labil
> 
> Ignore him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pts_m_h_2016

Indos said:


> There is issue in our rocket development but with latest RX 450 success, the issue seems to be fixed thats why LAPAN has confidence to launch bigger rocket.
> 
> We better not come to this site too often to prepare for that goal bro..............




Bro, tell me more about it. 

Can you send me a message? 

RX 450 is merely an unguided rocket of 450 mm calibre. Can it generate enough sustained force (impulse?) to launch your satellite to orbit?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pts_m_h_2016 said:


> What is with the language?
> 
> Your name suggests you are a Muslim. Why are you getting angry at me when I wish the best for Muslims?
> 
> Yes, it is the truth that Jordanian Air Force is stronger than the Indonesian Air Force.


Iam muslim and thanks for ur wish...

Military power is not about u have hundreds fighter,missiles etc. I can't imagine how if US stop to send and sell weapons to jordan -_-

Jordan? Jordanian must think how to growth their deeply shit economy. How to fight jihadis and terrorist like isis. And dont be consumer mentality, build ur defense industry. Not just buy and buy weapons -_-

Ignore him


----------



## Indos

pts_m_h_2016 said:


> Brother, Ma sha Allah, that is just the right type of information and news I want to see.
> 
> Can you provide more information? Videos? Test results? Specifications?
> 
> Are these just plastic dummies? What is the guidance mechanism for RRX-750 rocket? Or is it a missile?



RX 750 rocket has been studied since even before 2000 by LAPAN, not a secret for any rocket scientist around the world. There is journal about it.



pts_m_h_2016 said:


> Bro, tell me more about it.
> 
> Can you send me a message?
> 
> RX 450 is merely an unguided rocket of 450 mm calibre. Can it generate enough sustained force (impulse?) to launch your satellite to orbit?



For launching the satellite to the sky we will use stages with RX 550 as the main rocket,





RX 550

RX 750 will be tested inshaAllah soon after we, possibly, launch RX 550 this year. RX 750 is for 100 kg payload (satellite)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pts_m_h_2016

Indos said:


> RX 750 rocket has been studied since even before 2000 by LAPAN, not a secret for any rocket scientist around the world. There is journal about it.
> 
> 
> 
> For launching the satellite to the sky we will use stages with RX 550 as the main rocket,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RX 550
> 
> RX 750 will be tested inshaAllah soon after we, possibly, launch RX 550 this year. RX 750 is for 100 kg payload (satellite)




Do you have any videos of its successful ground tests? Or successful launch? 

What are the specifications? Specific impulse? Diameter? Length? Burn time? And others?


----------



## Indos

pts_m_h_2016 said:


> Do you have any videos of its successful ground tests? Or successful launch?
> 
> What are the specifications? Specific impulse? Diameter? Length? Burn time? And others?



RX 550






Better wait and see Indonesian Aerospace Thread this year, RX 550 static test is not for public, no video about it, but it is expected to be launched this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Iam muslim and thanks for ur wish...
> 
> Military power is not about u have hundreds fighter,missiles etc. I can't imagine how if US stop to send and sell weapons to jordan -_-
> 
> Jordan? Jordanian must think how to growth their deeply shit economy. How to fight jihadis and terrorist like isis. And dont be consumer mentality, build ur defense industry. Not just buy and buy weapons -_-
> 
> Ignore him




Remind me some flip flop army from yaman who can still beating out one of the most equipped army in middle east. And the true story about on how ISIS still can giving headache for most middle eastern army such Iraq and Syria albeit their weps superiority in number. And another sorry state of Pakistan armed forces who albeit capable to create nukes and so on must facing with reality about how their northern territory is still under Taliban control. 

Sing, Oz is capable and advanced countries and they had different agenda about nation building

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

sh*t, another maid-issue lover. Mat rempit malon ini jelas. Ga ada yg paham tki segtnya selain malon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

@Indos found his another soulmate thought

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pts_m_h_2016

Indos said:


> RX 550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better wait and see Indonesian Aerospace Thread this year, RX 550 static test is not for public, no video about it, but it is expected to be launched this year.




Thank you brother.

Is that the longest range rocket in Indonesian arsenal? Was that rocket ever tested? It does not seem to be able to carry a heavy payload. I don't think Indonesia has still developed its inertial guidance and microelectromechanical sensor systems yet?


----------



## Indos

pts_m_h_2016 said:


> Thank you brother.
> 
> Is that the longest range rocket in Indonesian arsenal? Was that rocket ever tested? It does not seem to be able to carry a heavy payload. I don't think Indonesia has still developed its inertial guidance and microelectromechanical sensor systems yet?



I dont know about that mate, better we dont reveal too many secret in here............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pts_m_h_2016

Indos said:


> I dont know about that mate, better we dont reveal too many secret in here............




Thank you. Best wishes for our Indonesian Malaysian and Bruneian and all other Muslim brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Just ignore him, we waste precious page to disscussing something unnessecary

Philippine Navy SSV being towed away for test. Credit to antifamous






PT Pindad is developing AT version of badak armed with 105 mm cannon turret.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

News update for medium tank project & Anoa APC export opportunity


> Industri pertahanan dalam negeri semakin menggeliat. PT Pindad saat ini tengah menyelesaikan kendaraan tempur pesanan Turki yang dijadwalkan pada 2017 mendatang.
> 
> Selain menyelesaikan kerja sama dengan Turki, *PT Pindad juga berencana untuk mengirimkan satu unit panser berjuluk Anoa ke Timur Tengah untuk menjalani pengujian*.


_PT Pindad Segera Selesaikan Tank Pesanan Turki_

Jadi nih Anoa dipesen ama negara2 timur tengah kayaknya...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhayangkara

Ha ha.. The mindset of a genius guys above has really amaze me. Even probably because he so smart, makes myself confused as to what the hell exactly he's talking about ?!?
Mungkin laen kali klo ada spesies macam nie ga perlu lah ditanggapin terlalu serius, kalaupun mau dijawab cukuplah seperlunya. Sorry ini cuma pendapat sy pribadi.


----------



## Bhayangkara

madokafc said:


> View attachment 288456


Somehow but I more prefer to this SSV design compared with the Makassar class. The looks is so great!


----------



## Nusantara

MarveL said:


> View attachment 288406


harusnya ditambahi lagi tulisan "HAM"


----------



## MarveL

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 288495



Kalau mau repost kira2 dong gan , ini udah di posting mado jam 6 sore... masak baru jam 11 malem udah direpost lagee... walaupun disoto dikit tetep aja repost.. 

cek #8633


----------



## Blue Marlin

Indos said:


> Brother, you sound like another @Zarvan .......
> 
> Trust me mate, we are heading into the goal you are suggesting, inshaAllah, as non-Indonesian member in PDF, you of course are not as knowledgeable as we, Indonesian member in here, regarding our nation industrial capability and its future plan. Including our defense industry recent cooperation and future products.
> 
> Latest rocket launch is RX 450, with possibility to launch bigger caliber rocket RX 550 this year. We intend to launch our own rocket with our own satellite before 2020. 50 kilogram satellite first of course.


you cant beat zarvan, thats a fact


----------



## MarveL

One image shows Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi in a hijab — unusual for her — meeting with Iranian President Hassan Rouhani in Tehran on Jan. 13 to deliver a letter from Jokowi. In the second picture, taken five days later, Retno, again opting to cover her short hair with a scarf, sat down with Saudi King Salman bin Abdulaziz al-Saud in Riyadh, also to deliver a written message from the Indonesian leader.











Could Indonesia become the Middle East’s new mediator?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa




----------



## anas_nurhafidz

He's back
@yudoprab
#kopassus #tracking #monitoring #papua


----------



## orang biasa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

anas_nurhafidz said:


> He's back
> @yudoprab
> #kopassus #tracking #monitoring #papua
> 
> View attachment 288521
> View attachment 288522



ini beneran tracking papua? kok ada tulisan dilarang menginjak rumput? :hammer:


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Corvettes
@ori photographer


----------



## MarveL

PT PINDAD working on main weaponry system export potential to the middle east region. Those military vehicles and ammunition exports reached US $ 300 million (Rp. 4.05 trillion).










_Vice President Jusuf Kalla visited the factory manufacture of defense equipment, PT Pindad (Persero) in Bandung. During the visit, the Vice President JK opportunity to see directly Badak Panzer._
_




_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@adiwiranggi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Wakil Presiden Jusuf Kalla (ketiga kanan), didampingi Direktur Utama PT. Pindad Silmy Karim (keempat kanan), melihat Tank AMX-13 APC produksi PT.Pindad





Wakil Presiden Jusuf Kalla (kedua kiri), didampingi Direktur Utama PT. Pindad Silmy Karim (kedua kanan), Menteri Perindustrian Saleh Husein (kanan), Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu (ketiga kiri) dan Gubernur Jawa Barat Ahmad Heryawan (ketiga kanan), menunjukkan desain Panser Badak yang telah ditanda tangani saat kunjungan kerja di PT. Pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bennedict

madokafc said:


> Just ignore him, we waste precious page to disscussing something unnessecary


kasih negatif rating aja tant, biar tau rasa kalo niat nge troll lagi.


----------



## Indos

Blue Marlin said:


> you cant beat zarvan, thats a fact



I believe more optimist view toward country like Turkey, Indonesia, Pakistan will go against ISIS and AL-Qaeda campaign in middle east and inside Europe (toward Arab/Pakistani immigrant), PDF can be a good platform for spreading that message since those three countries news are updated regularly in here.

Islamist in middle east and European countries get mental break down after the siege toward Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt, thus some of them can be trapped by ISIS/AQ propaganda easily since they are in a frustration mode currently.


----------



## Indos

MarveL said:


> One image shows Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi in a hijab — unusual for her — meeting with Iranian President Hassan Rouhani in Tehran on Jan. 13 to deliver a letter from Jokowi. In the second picture, taken five days later, Retno, again opting to cover her short hair with a scarf, sat down with Saudi King Salman bin Abdulaziz al-Saud in Riyadh, also to deliver a written message from the Indonesian leader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could Indonesia become the Middle East’s new mediator?



I can say, only after 2020, not possible this time though, but still it is a good move taken by Joko Widodo to seek World Peace as it is part of our constitution.

Thats why Indonesia economic and military might in the future (InshaALLAH) has huge potential to bring piece to Middle East and crush ISIS and AQ ideology in the process by giving more leverage into our diplomatic weight that can potentially reduce tension among Muslim nation power in Middle East.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Kri Anjasmoro and Kri Banda Aceh -_-
Credit to ori photographer





Now u see me...now u die...
@ryanboedi


----------



## MarveL

A number of armored vehicles produced by PT Pindad still in the process of production ahead of the visit of Vice President Jusuf Kalla, who was accompanied by Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu to the production of armored PT Pindad, Bandung, Wednesday (20/1). On this occasion, Vice-President push for the needs of the military and police weaponry be met domestically. Vice President also ordered *50 units of BADAK *armored vehicles to reinforce the military.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Yusuf Kalla is the one that has big contribution on Anoa Pindad first production, and now with new Product (Badak Direct Fire Support vehicle), Pindad get his support as well. First VP under Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono ( first term) and now VP under Joko Widodo.

Now, with Golkar once again seek his leadership by putting him as a leader for Golkar unification task, and Golkar intention to come to Joko Widodo coalition recently, Yusuf Kalla will likely become powerful once again (just like when he become Golkar leader in Susilo administration).

He is seen as the one behind Susilo first term administration success with his bold decision in energy sector like 10.000 MW power plan project (which is resisted by Sri Mulyani as Finance Minister at that time), and the ban of kerosene for public use and instead forcing public to use gas. PT Pindad is also the one responsible to provide 1 million (maybe now have exceeded that number) gas tube for the success of the program.

Anti Corruption Body leadership that become so bold during Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono administration I believe also has some "hand" from him as Golkar is the biggest party in parliament ( and ruling coalition ) during that time. 

Yusuf Kalla will also get support from Islamist political parties like PAN that has joined Joko Widodo earlier, and now PKS is soft toward Joko Widodo as well. Yusuf Kalla can once again proclaim as a leader of Islamist political power in Indonesia if he can become a central decision maker in Golkar party once again.

In essence he always support Indonesia defense Industry since long time ago with good vision and clever policy.


----------



## CountStrike

CN 235-220 Senegal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CountStrike said:


> CN 235-220 Senegal



please update this info here: _Indonesian defense equipment and arms exports | Page 5_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

Indos said:


> I believe more optimist view toward country like Turkey, Indonesia, Pakistan will go against ISIS and AL-Qaeda campaign in middle east and inside Europe (toward Arab/Pakistani immigrant), PDF can be a good platform for spreading that message since those three countries news are updated regularly in here.
> 
> Islamist in middle east and European countries get mental break down after the siege toward Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt, thus some of them can be trapped by ISIS/AQ propaganda easily since they are in a frustration mode currently.


mmmm true. have you heard the latest near your end with the Philippines and isis


----------



## Indos

Blue Marlin said:


> mmmm true. have you heard the latest near your end with the Philippines and isis



Actually the guns used in Jakarta attack (Sarinah Attack) are from ISIS affiliated organisation in Philippine. Mindanau is so close with Sulawesi island in Indonesia.


----------



## Blue Marlin

Indos said:


> Actually the guns used in Jakarta attack (Sarinah Attack) are from ISIS affiliated organisation in Philippine. Mindanau is so close with Sulawesi island in Indonesia.


thats why i said it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Snipers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_Siswa Pasukan Katak saat mendengarkan arahan instruktur saat latihan menjadi Sniper dan Spotter._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_"Next step"_ for national frigate program...SIGMA 11516




This conceptual design from Damen give us visual illustration for bigger, more powerful SIGMA frigate. Cocok buat gantiin _Van Speijk_-_class._

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*[Old vs New]*

+ Ferret vs Komodo








+ Saracen vs Anoa








+ Saladin vs Badak

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

I prefer second unit must be like that or must be like this


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> *[Old vs New]*
> 
> + Ferret vs Komodo
> View attachment 288772
> View attachment 288756
> 
> 
> + Saracen vs Anoa
> View attachment 288771
> View attachment 288763
> 
> 
> + Saladin vs Badak
> View attachment 288769
> View attachment 288770


Wheeled vehicles is being replaced not its time for Pindad to developed tracked vehicles.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Wheeled vehicles are being replaced now, it's time for Pindad to develop tracked vehicles.



As we all know, for tracked armored vehicle, we are currently undertaking effort to build APC, IFV and medium tank prototypes, while simultaneously retrofitting old assets that still can be utilized as a stop gap measures.

Old Amx-13 vs Modernized Amx-13








 Old Amx VCI vs Modernized AMX VCI








BTR-50 vs Amphibious APC prototype








SBS IFV prototype & Medium tank mock-up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

_Indobatt-01 (Indonesia Battleon) who served in Sector West Darfur in the Sudan under the leadership of Lt. Col. M. Herrera Subagyo receive the *Medal of Honor* of the United Nations through the Medal Parade ceremony towards the end of the assignment as a mission UNAMID Peacekeepers, Tuesday (19/01/2016). (Photo: TNI Puspen)





Unity in Diversity, garudacontingent unifil lebanon, indobatt spainbatt peacekeepers, UNP 7-1 adshit al Qusyr south Lebanon. (@denisindra)





UN Indobatt 9-2





Dawn at Azzakiyah. 





Skull Action line Garuda XXIII-H contingent in Lebanon. Unifil Konga._


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

F-16 Pilot patrol over Ambalat
@dispenau


----------



## asiatico

pts_m_h_2016 said:


> It baffles me how Indonesia with such a large economy compared to other ASEAN countries, Taiwan, Israel, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Poland, Kazakhstan, North Korea, Egypt, Pakistan, Sweden and many more countries continues to be so badly equipped.
> 
> There is apparently very little firepower available to its Air Force, Navy, Ground Forces or Strategic Forces. I am not even sure if you have a strategic force to be honest, since you have failed to launch your SLV in 2014, as scheduled, nor was there any intermediate range or medium range ballistic missile ever tested by the Indonesian military.
> 
> What is the reason for this lack of firepower? Is this the bureaucratic culture? Lack of vision? Military history? Industrial prowess? There is no reason an aspiring region power should be outgunned by a tiny city-state like Singapore.



its a combinations of many things really, for decades our defence doctrine are focused to repel separatists. the military leaders at that time were also too involved in politics and business to mention some. 
any attempts on modernizations are quite limited, the procurement of assets were questionable to say the least. 
and obviously not much attention had been given to anticipate the possibility of any full scale conflict in the region. to top it all economic and social development are priority, hence there werent much resources available to play catch up with other countries military.

yet here we are anxiously waiting for what is going to happen in the south china sea. 

but i do believe we are improving now, the military are more profesional and the government are commiting to support the local industries.


----------



## Rondo.royal

asli WNI pura pura orang asing bikin ngakak  ,ngetroll , goblok, kelihatan to yo dikira gw ga tau .. Lu produk gagal tong


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pemerintah memutuskan untuk merevisi UU Terorisme Nomor 15 Tahun 2003. Aspek pencegahan menjadi alasan utama merevisi UU ini. _Perluasan Pencegahan Jadi Alasan Utama Pemerintah Ajukan Revisi UU Terorisme_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

anas_nurhafidz said:


> F-16 Pilot patrol over Ambalat
> @dispenau
> View attachment 288862



The picture taken from here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

_*SAT-81 KOPASSUS* - Frogman. @Silver warrior_





_* Illegal Diesel Fuel*: Customs Officers to keep the ship MT An-Hock with Indonesian flag carrying 198.303 tons of diesel fuel in the Riau Islands. Special DJBC regional offices Riau Islands managed to secure the illegal diesel freighter valued Rp. 1.72 billion._





_*MEDAL PARADE Indobatt-01* in Darfur. Composite Battalion Task Force Konga XXXV-A / UNAMID (United Nations African Union Mission in Darfur) or Indobatt-01 (Indonesia Battlion) who served in Sector West Darfur in the Sudan under the leadership of Lt. Col. M. Herrera Subagyo receive the Medal of Honor of the United Nations through the Medal ceremony parade towards the end of the assignment as a mission UNAMID Peacekeepers, Tuesday (19/01/2016).









_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CN-235 for Indonesian Airforce N-063 & NC-212i for Philippine Airforce N-110





Badak 6x6 fire support vehicle being displayed at PT. Pindad's hangar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indos said:


> The picture taken from here


Yupz, Looks cool with new visor. Unfortunately they speed up the video 














pr1v4t33r said:


> CN-235 for Indonesian Airforce N-063 & NC-212i for Philippine Airforce N-110
> View attachment 288905

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Kali ini saya berpihak dan setuju dengan KSAU.

*--------------
TNI AU* Tolak Stasiun Kereta Cepat di Lanud Halim!

Setelah keluar izin Amdal terkait rencana pembangunan kereta cepat Jakarta - Bandung, kini muncul surat dari Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KSAU) yang menyatakan sikap tidak setuju lahannya dipakai.

Berdasarkan sumber INILAHCOM, mengacu kepada Peraturan Pemerintah Nomor 27 Tahun 2014 tanggal 24 April 2014 tentang pengelolaan barang milik negara/daerah, Surat Menteri Pertahanan Nomor B/70/M/1/2016 tanggal 15 Januari 2016 tentang rekomendasi penggunaan lahan Kemhan/TNI dhi. TNI AU.

Kemudian, Surat Kasau Nomor B/39-09/32/16/Disfaskonau tanggal 13 Januari 2016 tentang tanggapan atas penggunaan BMN TNI AU Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma oleh PT Kereta Cepat Indonesia China.

Mengacu dasar diatas, dengan hormat dilaporkan bahwa lokasi pembangunan stasiun kereta cepat atau HST (high speed train) Jakarta - Bandung dan stasiun LRT (light rail transit) di Komplek Trikora Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma pada lokasi yang direkomendasikan Kementerian Pertahanan kepada Kementerian BUMN tidak dapat disetujui.

Karena, Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma sebagai pangkalan militer merupakan objek vital yang perlu mendapat pengaman khusus untuk pelaksanaan tugas dan perannya dalam rangka operasi pertahanan udara dan penerbangan VVIP.

Sebab, didalamnya juga terdapat sejumlah 300 unit perumahan prajurit, masjid, pura agung, taman sari, sekolah 3 unit (SD Angkasa 7, SMPN 80 dan SMU Angkasa), mess organik 2 unit, kantor dan laboratorium psikologi TNI AU.

Di samping itu, hasil sosialisasi menunjukkan bahwa seluruh prajurit menolak keberadaan stasiun kereta cepat Jakarta - Bandung dan stasiun LRT di Komplek Trikora Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma dan rencana tersebut meresahkan prajurit TNI AU yang bermukim di Komplek Trikora Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma dan hal ini akan berdampak negatif pada pelaksanaan tugas.

Untuk mewadahi kepentingan umum, lokasi pembangunan stasiun kereta cepat Jakarta - Bandung dan stasiun LRT disarankan pada lokasi tanah eks Cipinang Melayu seluas 20 ha (kebutuhan yang direncanakan sekira 8 ha).

Terhadap lokasi yang disarankan perlu dilakukan pembahasan teknis secara khusus berkaitan dengan aspek intelijen strategis dan faktor pengamanan obyek vital, prosedur pemanfaatan aset/BMN serta hal-hal teknis lainnya sesuai ketentuan.

TNI AU Tolak Stasiun Kereta Cepat di Lanud Halim - nasional www.inilah.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*VP orders Pindad to retrofit military`s tanks*
Kamis, 21 Januari 2016 07:55 WIB | 817 Views

Bandung, W Java (ANTARA News) - Vice President Jusuf Kalla has ordered state-owned weapons manufacturer PT Pindad to retrofit the National Defense Forces (TNI)s tanks.

"When it comes to medium tanks we have retrofitted them," PT Pindad President Director Silmy Karim said here Wednesday.

Since 2015 PT Pindad has cooperated with friendly countries to retrofit the governments medium tanks, he said.

"Regarding the medium tanks, we have cooperated with Turkey since 2015. The prototype of the medium tank is expected to be completed in 2017. It will use cannon in caliber 105 mm so we adjust its function to a modern tank," he said.

Vice President Jusuf Kalla, accompanied by Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and Industry Minister Saleh Husin, was in the West Java provincial capital of Bandung to visit the factories owned by state-owned weapons manufacturer PT Pindad and state-owned aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia.

In the course of the visit, the vice president agreed to a contract for the purchase of several weapons to strengthen the countrys military armament system.

"I come here along with the defense minister and the industry minister to re-evaluate our defense industry. The objective is to improve the countrys defense capability so the weapon industry will increasingly become more self-reliant," he said. (*)

VP orders Pindad to retrofit military`s tanks - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Police intensifying manhunt for radical group in Poso*
Kamis, 21 Januari 2016 22:31 WIB | 697 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The National Police are stepping up cooperation with the Indonesian Military in the manhunt for the East Indonesia Mujahidin radical group in Poso, Central Sulawesi, in the wake of January 14s terror attacks in Jakarta.

"We are intensifying (the manhunt)," Chief of the National Polices Public Relations Division Inspector General Anton Charliyan said at the National Police Headquarters here on Thursday.

He said the East Indonesia Mujahidin radical group is believed to have links to the perpetrators of the Jakarta terror attacks which left eight people dead and 20 others injured.

"They (the East Indonesia Mujahidin radical group) are a pro-ISIS group," he said.

Charliyan said the police feared that Poso which serves as the stronghold of the East Indonesia Mujahidin radical group may turn into another Moro in the Philippines. "We fear Poso will become another Moro. Dont let them use Poso as the stronghold of their struggle," he said.

Through the joint operation code-named Tinombala, the National Police and the Indonesian Military have launched a manhunt for leader of the East Indonesia Mujahidin radical group Santoso and members of the group. 

Tinombala is the continuation of the operation called Camar Maleo IV which terminated in December last year.(*)

Police intensifying manhunt for radical group in Poso - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Live fire test of the Indonesian Army Caesar 155mm SPH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Napak Tilas Kepahlawanan M JasinSejumlah anggota Polri yang tergabung dalam peserta Napak Tilas Kepahlawanan Komjen Pol (Purn) M Jasin berjalan di salah satu ruas jalan di Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Kamis (27/1). Napak tilas yang dimulai dari Kota Madiun hingga Surabaya tersebut diselenggarakan untuk mengenang kembali pahlawan nasional dan memberikan nilai-nilai tradisi kepada anggota Polri serta menunjukkan kepada masyarakat perjuangan almarhum Komjen Pol (Purn) M Jasin. ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat/kye/16


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KF-X/IF-X EMD kick off meeting
_Officials from KAI, Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA), Lockheed Marin, the Indonesian Defense Ministry and PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) gathered in Sacheon, South Gyeongsang Province for the first KF-X/IF-X joint meeting on Jan. 21._















_KF-X/IF-X EMD kick off meeting - DFNS.net Air _

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Live fire test of the Indonesian Army Caesar 155mm SPH.
> View attachment 288938



those Komodo is looking good, and i wonder how many had been produced till now?


----------



## Indos

First Indonesian Armed Force General, our Armed Force Leader during fight in our Independence war against Dutch and British







General of the Army Raden *Soedirman* (Perfected Spelling: *Sudirman*; 24 January 1916[a] – 29 January 1950) was a high-ranking Indonesian military officer during the Indonesian National Revolution. The first commander-in-chief of the Indonesian Armed Forces, he continues to be widely respected in the country.

Born in Purbalingga, Dutch East Indies, Sudirman moved to Cilacap in 1916 and was raised by his uncle. A diligent student at a Muhammadiyah-run school, he became respected within the community for his devotion to Islam. After dropping out of teacher's college, in 1936 he began working as a teacher, and later headmaster, at a Muhammadiyah-run elementary school. After the Japanese occupied the Indies in 1942, Sudirman continued to teach, before joining the Japanese-sponsoredDefenders of the Homeland as a battalion commander in Banyumas in 1944. In this position he put down a rebellion by his fellow soldiers, but was later interned in Bogor.

After Indonesia proclaimed its independence on 17 August 1945, Sudirman led a break-out then went to Jakarta to meet President Sukarno. Tasked with overseeing the surrender of Japanese soldiers in Banyumas, he established a division of the People's Safety Body there. On 12 November 1945, at an election to decide the military's commander-in-chief in Yogyakarta, Sudirman was chosen over Oerip Soemohardjo in a close vote. While waiting to be confirmed, Sudirman ordered an assault on British and Dutch forces in Ambarawa. The ensuing battle and British withdrawal strengthened Sudirman's popular support, and he was ultimately confirmed on 18 December.

*Early life*

Sudirman was raised with stories of heroic deeds and taught the etiquette and ways of the _priyayi_, or noble caste,[6] as well as the work ethic and simplicity of the _wong cilik_, or commoners.[7] For his religious education, he studied Islam under KyaiHajji Qahar with his brother; Sudirman was a religious child, and always prayed on time. He was soon entrusted with performing both the _adhan_ and _iqama_, or calls to prayer.[8] When he was seven years old, Sudirman was enrolled at a school for natives (_hollandsch inlandsche school_), where he was an average student.[6][9] The family, although it had enough to live by, was not rich. During his tenure as sub-district head, Cokrosunaryo had not accumulated much wealth, and in Cilacap he became a distributor of Singer sewing machines.[4]

In his fifth year of school, Sudirman asked to leave his studies, concerned with the ridicule he faced at the government-run school;[d] this request was at first refused, but Sudirman was transferred to a junior high school run by Taman Siswa in his seventh year of school.[6][9][10] In his eighth year, Sudirman transferred to Wirotomo Junior High School[e] after the Taman Siswa School was found to be unregistered and closed under the Wild School Ordinance.[10][11]

[12] Many of Sudirman's teachers at Wirotomo were Indonesian nationalists, which influenced his views of the Dutch colonists.[11] Sudirman studied diligently at school; his teacher Suwarjo Tirtosupono later recalled that Sudirman would already be studying second-term lessons while the class was still in term one. Although he performed poorly in Javanese calligraphy, Sudirman was strong in mathematics, science, and writing in both Dutch and Indonesian.[13] Sudirman also became more religious under the guidance of his teacher Raden Mohamad Kholil; his classmates named him "hajji" because of his devotion to his prayers, and Sudirman took up preaching to other students.[14] Aside from his studies and religious activities, Sudirman also served in the school's musical troupe and on the football team, on which he was a defender.[15]

Although Cokrosunaryo's death in 1934 left the family poor, Sudirman was allowed to continue his studies without paying until he graduated later that year;[14][16] after his step-father's death, Sudirman also devoted more time to studying the Sunnah and prayer.[17]By age 19, Sudirman had become a pupil teacher at Wirotomo.[11]

While at Wirotomo Sudirman was a member of the Wirotomo Student Union, drama club, and band.[18] He helped establish a branch of the Hizboel Wathan, an organisation similar to the Boy Scouts, which was run by the Islamic establishment Muhammadiyah. Sudirman became the leader of the Cilacap division after graduating from Wirotomo;[19][20]he was tasked with deciding and planning his groups' activities. He emphasised the need for religious studies, insisting that the contingents from Cilacap attend Muhammadiyah conferences throughout Java.[21] He taught the younger members[f] about the history of Islam and the importance of morality, while with older members he enforced near-military discipline.[22]

Sudirman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Letkol Pnb Agus Dwi Haryanto... 
@wijayanto







Sarung tangannya keren ya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Rare photo, when he was still young (29 years old), I believe it is the moment in which he become our Military Leader. During Indonesian Independence Movement, the leaders of the movement are actually still in their 30's like Soekarno, Muhammad Hatta, and Soedirman.






Soedirman during Independence War, still fight even though with very poor health






Diplomacy front is handled by Indonesian politician with Soekarno as the leader, and Military front is handled by General Soedirman as the Indonesian Military leader.

During his meeting with Soekarno






The Statue of Gen Soedirman is the land mark of our Business District (Soedirman Street)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> those Komodo is looking good, and i wonder how many had been produced till now?



Similar with this one. The APC version. I don't know the exact number, but at least dozens have already been built for the military and police units.


----------



## Indos

A Movie about his struggle has also been released


















Joko Widodo and our Armed Force General also watch the Movie....

On the Theater










Presiden Joko Widodo Puji Kualitas Film Jenderal Soedirman - - CINEMA 21

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

What if -_-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

Indos said:


> R


News a years ago.. until now, I don't get the point why they built Gen Soedirman Statute....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesia introduces new defense strategy

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | January 22 2016 |

The government has announced a new defense strategy focusing on three priorities, namely becoming a global maritime fulcrum (GMF), the national minimum essential forces (MEF) and the state defense program for the next 10 years.

On Thursday, the Defense Ministry elaborated plans included in a newly released white paper to foreign military attachés. The event was attended by 50 military attachés from 41 countries, including Malaysia, Thailand, the US, Timor Leste, Pakistan, India, Australia and a number of European countries.

The Defense Ministry’s director general of strategic defense, Maj. Gen. Yoedhi Swastanto, said that the new document was a revised version after incorporating input from domestic and international sources. 

“The new white paper consists of a new defense strategy that the government aims to accomplish, including a list of threats, defense development and the state defense program,” he said, adding that the document was available to the public and aimed to improve trust among Indonesia and other countries.

The previous version of the white paper was welcome with input from a range of parties. 

Yoedhi added that the strengthening of defense and maritime diplomacy were also important issues and were included in the latest version of the white paper. 

In the new strategy plan, the government has emphasized its commitment to meet MEF in its weaponry systems, but has no intention to prepare for war. The stronger weaponry system is aimed at protecting the country’s integrity and sovereignty. 

“[To build our weaponry system], we will prioritize the weapons from national industry in order to support the national economy. The strategic industry should be strong, independent and skillful to compete with other countries,” Yoedhi said.

The government also revealed its target of seeing 100 million of people receive quasi-military training through the state defense program over the next ten years.

“The program aims to raise awareness and reduce the influence of radicalization among citizens. We will disseminate the values of state defense in educational, workplace and neighborhood environments,” Yoedhi said.

He added that the state defense program aimed less to confront other nations than to deal with internal or non-traditional threats such as radicalism and terrorism.

Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said that currently Indonesia was engaged in conflict with no other countries.

“We are destined to be friends and so be it. Indonesia doesn’t have any conflict with other countries and we don’t consider our neighbors as a threat. We are friends,” Ryamizard said in his speech during the event on Thursday.

Ryamizard cautioned, however, that the country had increasingly to deal with threats such as terrorism, cyber war, natural disasters, drugs and piracy.

He added his belief that these threats were not particular to Indonesia, but shared by all nations.

“Terrorism is a common ground on which we can work together. This is a common threat all over the world and we should address this issue,” the minister said.

Two previous governments published white papers, under then defense ministers Matori Abdul Djalil in 2003 and Juwono Sudarsono in 2008.

Law No. 3/2002 on national defense stipulates that white papers are a statement of comprehensive defense policy published by the Defense Ministry and distributed to the public, nationally and internationally, in order to generate mutual trust and eliminate conflict.

Indonesia introduces new defense strategy | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Indos

CountStrike said:


> News a years ago.. until now, I don't get the point why they built Gen Soedirman Statute....



Japanese...?

Well, Gen Sudirman is part of PETA troops before I believe, so part of Japanese Army before 1945.

30.000 PETA troops from Sumatra
40.000 PETA troops from Java.

All have training from Japanese. Those troops are our back bone during the Independence War against both Dutch and British.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

CountStrike said:


> News a years ago.. until now, I don't get the point why they built Gen Soedirman Statute....


The General Sudirman statue which displayed in front the office of Japan Ministry of defence is a gift from our Mindef as a symbol of increasingly closer bilateral relations between the Two Nations. The symbol is also reflected in the statue when he was still a Commander of PETA, which is one agenda of Japanese propaganda in support the struggle for Indonesian independence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Kayaknya udah pernah dibahas disini deh... patungnya kan oleh2 Pak Poer.... waktu maen kesana...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

Indos said:


> All have training from Japanese. Those troops are our back bone during the Independence War against both Dutch and British.


Yah, somehow we have to thank the Japanese who had been willing to train our people. Because since the establishment of PETA, finnaly we have more trained and well organized of soldiers who eventually became the backbone in the war of independence.
And of course, the veterans of PETA is became the forerunner in established of our National Armed Force (TNI) as it is today..



MarveL said:


> Kayaknya udah pernah dibahas disini deh... patungnya kan oleh2 Pak Poer.... waktu maen kesana...


Oh iya kah? Berarti emang dah pernah dibahas dimari ya, soalnya sy blum pernah liat tuh, atau mungkin sy yang kelewat kali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Test Flight Duyung 18 (CN235 MPA)
@noviarli
New aircraft for Air Force Surveillance (squadron 5 makassar)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1111567235534380

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

Bhayangkara said:


> Oh iya kah? Berarti emang dah pernah dibahas dimari ya, soalnya sy blum pernah liat tuh, atau mungkin sy yang kelewat kali


sama gan.. kelewat berarti ane..


----------



## Bhayangkara

CountStrike said:


> sama gan.. kelewat berarti ane..


Hehe, tapi gak Ppa kok itung-itung buat nge-refresh ingatan.


----------



## MarveL

Bhayangkara said:


> Hehe, tapi gak Ppa kok itung-itung buat nge-refresh ingatan.




Indonesia Military News & Discussion Thread | Page 415

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Dapet bocoran, si hawk bakal dicat kamo abu-abu semua





KCR 60






made by indonesia state owned shipbuilder PT PAL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

MarveL said:


> Indonesia Military News & Discussion Thread | Page 415


Bingo! Ternyata sudah diposting mas Pr1vateer, berarti emang sy yg lupa. Oke thanks


----------



## Indos

Bhayangkara said:


> Yah, somehow we have to thank the Japanese who had been willing to train our people. Because since the establishment of PETA, finnaly we have more trained and well organized of soldiers who eventually became the backbone in the war of independence.
> And of course, the veterans of PETA is became the forerunner in established of our National Armed Force (TNI) as it is today..



They need us to fight Allied Force, so in essence it is God plan.......

Without united Military force I bet it will be impossible to fight both Dutch and British.

As said in our constitution preamble that our Independence is actually a great gift/award from ALLAH SWT....

Regardless of that, having this statue in front of their MoD office is still shocking. As if Japanese want to tell to the world that Indonesia will back Japanese in case of military threat

----------------------------------------------------------

Indonesian Constitution Preamble

"*Atas berkat rahmat Allah Yang Maha Kuasa* dan dengan didorongkan oleh keinginan luhur, supaya berkehidupan kebangsaan yang bebas, maka rakyat Indonesia menyatakan dengan ini kemerdekaannya."

Isi Pembukaan UUD 1945 Republik Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa

*Army signs Rp2.1 trillion goods and service procurement contracts*
Jumat, 22 Januari 2016 22:51 WIB | 660 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The army headquarters signed a contracts for the procurement of goods and services worth Rp2.1 trillion. 

"This is the first time we launched contracts for the procurement of goods and services," Army Chief of Staff Gen. Mulyono said after the signing ceremony here on Friday. 

The signing of the contracts is in line with the instruction of the president that the year 2016 is year of acceleration of work.

With the signing of the contracts early this year implementation of working program of the army could be implemented immediately, the general said. 

"We select the works as we could not carry out all at once. There is priorities which we include in the contract," he said.

There are 664 contracts to be signed worth Rp8 trillion but now only 147 of the contract signed valued at Rp2.1 trillion, he said. 

Mulyono did not give details of the goods and services included in the contracts, but he said there were 16 providers of the goods and services.(*)
Army signs Rp2.1 trillion goods and service procurement contracts - ANTARA News


*Indonesia, Turkey to improve cooperation to combat terrorism*
Sabtu, 23 Januari 2016 10:34 WIB | 414 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Minister of Foreign Affairs, Retno LP Marsudi, has met the Turkish Foreign Minister, Mevlut Cavusoglu, and both sides agreed to enhance cooperation in tackling and combating terrorism.

Both the foreign ministers held a bilateral meeting on the sidelines of the Ministerial Conference of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) in Jidda, Saudi Arabia, on Thursday (Jan 21), according to a press release issued by the Indonesian Ministry of Foreign Affairs and received by ANTARA here on Friday.

The ministers also agreed to continue to encourage more intensive communication between the intelligence and law enforcement agencies of both countries to increase intelligence cooperation and information exchange.

As regards the situation in the Middle East, Indonesian and Turkish Foreign Ministers stressed the importance of peaceful relations between Saudi Arabia and Iran in order to induce a sense of stability and regional security.

Marsudi and Cavusoglu assessed that a better relationship between Saudi Arabia and Iran is important to resolve conflicts and prevent the dangers of terrorism and extremism in the Middle East region.

In this context, the Turkish Foreign Minister welcomed the initiative undertaken by the Indonesian government to actively contribute towards fostering peace and stability in the Middle East region.

According to Cavusoglu, Indonesias efforts to build mutual trust among the Middle East countries will lend a positive energy to the situation in the region.

The two ministers also discussed the situation in the Middle East with the Secretary General of the OIC, Iyad Ameen Madani.

At the meeting, Marsudi expected the OIC member countries to increase their contribution in establishing peace and stability in the Middle East which is an area with a majority Muslim population.

She also expected the OIC to encourage cooperation between Islamic countries, especially in promoting Islam as an ideology which blesses the whole world and its true meaning.(*)

Indonesia, Turkey to improve cooperation to combat terrorism - ANTARA News

*Indonesia’s Papua Reporting Paranoia*
Despite Widodo’s promise of an “opening,” journalists are still being kept out of Papua.
Indonesia’s Papua Reporting Paranoia | The Diplomat
By Phelim Kine
January 22, 2016
There are new hazards for foreign journalists attempting to report from Indonesia’s restive easternmost provinces of Papua and West Papua (generally referred to as “Papua”): visa denial and blacklisting. Just ask Bangkok-based France 24 TV correspondent Cyril Payen.

On January 8, the Indonesian Embassy in Bangkok informed Payen that it had denied his application for a journalist’s visa for a reporting trip to Indonesia’s Papua province. The denial was not wholly unexpected. On November 8, Indonesian Ministry of Foreign Affairs officials notified the French Embassy in Jakarta that they considered Payen’s previous reporting, which focused on pro-independence sentiment in the region, “biased and unbalanced.” Rather than engaging with Payen and France 24 to publicly challenge the report’s alleged inaccuracies, the Indonesian government took the punitive and disproportionate step of a threatened visa ban for an unspecified period of time for any France 24 journalists seeking to report from the country.

Payen’s predicament highlights the glaring gap between the rhetoric of Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s announced “opening” of Papua and West Papua (commonly referred to as “Papua”) to foreign media and the far grimmer reality for journalists still blocked from reporting there.

Official reprisals for reporting on Papua that displeases the government are a threat to journalists and their sources alike.

A week after Marie Dhumieres, a Jakarta-based French correspondent, returned from a Papua reporting trip in October, police detained a Papuan activist who had travelled with her along with two of his friends. Police interrogated the trio for 10 hours, demanding details of Dhumieres’ reporting trip. Police subsequently released the men without charges. Dhumieres expressed her dismay in a tweet to Jokowi: “So Mr @jokowi, foreign journalists are free to work anywhere in Papua but the people we interview get arrested after we leave?”

None of this should be happening.

After all, last May, Jokowi announced a long overdue lifting of the 25-year de facto ban on foreign media access to Papua. That policy change was supposed to put an end to placing foreign journalists in legal limbo through the denial of Papua reporting applications outright or a failure to approve them.

But Payen and Dhumieres’ experiences highlight the disconnect documented in a November 2015 Human Rights Watch report between Jokowi’s policy objectives and the fierce opposition of some elements of the Indonesian government and security forces to opening Papua to foreign media.

Since Jokowi’s announcement, a series of senior government officials have publicly contradicted that policy change. They include National Police spokesman and Senior Commander Agus Rianto. On May 12 he asserted that the government would continue to restrict foreign correspondents’ Papua access through an entry permit system. Rianto justified the need to maintain foreign media access restrictions to Papua to prevent foreign media from talking to “people who opposed the government” as well as to block the access of “terrorists” who might pretend to be journalists as a means to travel to Papua.

On May 26, Minister of Defense Ryamizard Ryacudu warned that foreign media access to Papua was conditional on an obligation to produce “good reports.” Ryacudu did not precisely define “good reports,” but he explicitly equated foreign journalists’ negative reporting on Papua with “sedition” and threatened expulsion for any foreign journalist whose reporting displeased the government.

These statements reflect a deeply rooted perception among many Indonesian government and security agency officials that foreign media access to Papua is a recipe for instability in a region already troubled by widespread public dissatisfaction with Jakarta and a small but persistent armed independence movement. The challenges to media freedom in Papua are compounded by obstacles faced by Indonesian journalists – particularly ethnic Papuan reporters. Local journalists who report on sensitive political topics and human rights abuses are often subject to harassment, intimidation and violence by officials, members of the public and pro-independence forces. Conversations with Indonesian bureaucrats and government officials about the tenacity of official obstacles to foreign media access to Papua routinely reference East Timor and a persistent suspicion that the presence of foreign media and human rights activists in East Timor helped pave the way to that former Indonesian province’s independence in 2002.

Indeed, the government’s obstacles to Papua access extend beyond journalists. The security forces closely monitor the activities of international groups that the government permits to operate in Papua – those that seek to address human rights concerns get particular scrutiny. International NGOs such as the Dutch development group Cordaid that the government asserts are involved in “political activities” have been forced to cease operations, their representatives banned from travel to the region.

Government restrictions on foreigners have extended to United Nations officials and academics Indonesian authorities perceive as hostile. In 2013 the government rejected the proposed visit of Frank La Rue, then the UN special rapporteur on freedom of expression, because he insisted on including Papua on his itinerary. Foreign academics who do get permission to visit the region have been subjected to surveillance by the security forces. Those perceived to have pro-independence sympathies have been placed on visa blacklists.

Lout Pandjaitan, Indonesia’s Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs, the security minister, said on November 11 that he would take action if he were given evidence that government or security officials were obstructing foreign journalists from going to the Papua region. “Come back to me, and if it’s necessary, we will fire them,” he said.

The experience of Cyril Payen, Marie Dhumieres and other foreign journalists suggest that it’s time that Pandjaitan deliver on that promise.

_Phelim Kine is the deputy director of Asia division at Human Rights Walk and a former Jakarta-based foreign correspondent._


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_Indonesian Navy Ship KRI BANGARMASIN-592 on a goodwill cum training visit at Karachi Port, July 2015._

For the next 2 hospital ships in the planning, i'd rather like to see that we convert existing Makassar class LPD.





And build 2 more combat oriented LPD as the replacement. Have a mast structure like BRP Tarlac, with bridge design closely resemble Banjarmasin class, able to accommodate 3 medium heli on deck, and 2 on hangar. But have capacity to accommodate larger number of troops just like Makassar class, thus we need to enlage the design. In brief, Banjarmasin class LPD on steroid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

pr1v4t33r said:


> For the next 2 hospital ships in the planning, i'd rather like to see that we convert existing Makassar class LPD.
> And build 2 more combat oriented LPD as the replacement. Have a mast structure like BRP Tarlac, with bridge design closely resemble Banjarmasin class, able to accommodate 3 medium heli on deck, and 2 on hangar. But have capacity to accommodate larger number of troops just like Makassar class, thus we need to enlage the design. In brief, Banjarmasin class LPD on steroid


I strongly agree!! In line with the plans to add more 2 units of the hospital ships, it is better if the current two Makassar class LPD is converted to meet those needs. And then build two new LPD ships with more stretched and sophisticated design than the existing one to replace the role of Makassar class as a naval command operations ship..
It's like getting two requirements from just one planning, thats smart idea mas bro..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bhayangkara said:


> I strongly agree!! In line with the plans to add more 2 units of the hospital ships, it is better if the current two Makassar class LPD is converted to meet those needs. And then build two new LPD ships with more stretched and sophisticated design than the existing one to replace the role of Makassar class as a naval command operations ship.. It's like getting two requirements from just one planning, thats smart idea mas bro..



I know, right. I hope that's what in the mind of Navy official when they plan to procure the new hospital ships. Now that we have the know-how to build frigate, it's supposedly easier to incorporate more combat oriented design to the new LPD. Imagine 2 units, 140 meter LPD that incorporate all the applicable good stuff from Banjarmasin, Makassar, Tarlac, and PKR... All that under... $60M/unit.... Yummy...

For Inspiration

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Taraaaa, She is ready for finishing
@haikal 





soon this year our navy will receive first batch of ASW Heli (AS565 Panther) to work together with Bungtomo,Sigma and PKR Class...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Taraaaa, She is ready for finishing @haikal
> View attachment 289149



Impressive. Imagine if we can incorparate this design into our 2 upcoming LPD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

"So others may live"
------------------------------
Indonesian Kopassus medical officer joins Battlefield Advance Trauma Life Support - International Course (Netherland Jan 2016) with fellow combat medic from other country.

Photo credit : Dr. Reza Hambali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Ministry Science and Technology from Nigeria Dr. Obgbonnaya Onu during his Visit to PT Pindad.











Nigeria want join us to cooperate in defense industry and also to open and introduce our market in south africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

pr1v4t33r said:


> I know, right. I hope that's what in the mind of Navy official when they plan to procure the new hospital ships. Now that we have the know-how to build frigate, it's supposedly easier to incorporate more combat oriented design to the new LPD. Imagine 2 units, 140 meter LPD that incorporate all the applicable good stuff from Banjarmasin, Makassar, Tarlac, and PKR... All that under... $60M/unit.... Yummy...
> 
> For Inspiration
> View attachment 289166


Damn!! I've just imagine if the plans can actually be realized, it certainly will improve the capability of our naval fleet significantly.
Yah, 140 - 150 long metres is good enough. And if based on the third naval fleet development plan which currently has been started, what if the Navy adding a new ship into 3 units? So in each fleet will have these LPD which can be configure as a flagship, also to support amphibious operations or humanitarian relief..



anas_nurhafidz said:


> Taraaaa, She is ready for finishing
> @haikal
> View attachment 289149


Wow!!! Its really a good looking ship and a great development from PAL..
Ini merupakan langkah positif menuju sebuah kemandirian.. Bravo PAL!!! Bravo TNI-AL!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bhayangkara said:


> Damn!! I've just imagine if the plans can actually be realized, it certainly will improve the capability of our naval fleet significantly. Yah, 140 - 150 long metres is good enough. And if based on the third fleet development plan which currently has been started, what if the Navy adding a new ship into 3 units? So in each fleet will have these LPD which can be configure as a flagship, also to support amphibious operations or humanitarian relief..



Yeah, at that time we can gloriously call them as our navy flagships. Klo yang sekarang masih agak malu-malu nyebutnya...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Impressive. Imagine if we can incorparate this design into our 2 upcoming LPD.


We already use Sigma and Pkr design to SSV Class and Banjarmasin Class, u can see tower design of both.



Bhayangkara said:


> Damn!! I've just imagine if the plans can actually be realized, it certainly will improve the capability of our naval fleet significantly.
> Yah, 140 - 150 long metres is good enough. And if based on the third naval fleet development plan which currently has been started, what if the Navy adding a new ship into 3 units? So in each fleet will have these LPD which can be configure as a flagship, also to support amphibious operations or humanitarian relief..
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Its really a good looking ship and a great development from PAL..
> Ini merupakan langkah positif menuju sebuah kemandirian.. Bravo PAL!!! Bravo TNI-AL!!!


Apa yg ente sebut Damen udah punya modelnya. I prefer Jss Karel Doorman, bisa refuelling kapal lain juga.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

pr1v4t33r said:


> Yeah, at that time we can gloriously call them as our navy flagships. Klo yang sekarang masih agak malu-malu nyebutnya...


Haha, maksudnya ngerasa malu sendiri ya klo bilang itu KRI Makassar sbg flagship'nya TNI-AL saat ini 
Ya wajar aja Lha wong keliatannya masih standar, tapi justru itu adalah kesempatan buat merubah role kapal ini menjadi kapal RS. Mumpung belum dijejalin segala macem sensor dan tetek bengeknya, karena kalau sudah terlanjur diinstal akan lebih repot urusannya.. Yaah, semoga aja para pemangku kebijakan di Kemhan dan TNI-AL khususnya dapat mewujudkan apa yg menjadi harapan kita ya mas..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Sekitar 1.000 orang prajurit dari Kesatuan Kopassus, Marinir, Raider, dan Kostrad akan bergabung dengan 2.000 personel gabungan TNI dan Polri yang sudah lebih dahulu ada di Poso untuk melancarkan operasi keamanan memburu kelompok sipil bersenjata. (ANTARA FOTO/Basri Marzuki)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> We already use Sigma and Pkr design to SSV Class and Banjarmasin Class, u can see tower design of both. Apa yg ente sebut Damen udah punya modelnya. I prefer Jss Karel Doorman, bisa refuelling kapal lain juga.



Isn't that obvious. My point is to adapt this knowladge to the Navy's upcoming LPDs. We built Banjarmasin way back when we still don't have first hand knowladge on building frigate. SSV design is clearly influenced by Makassar, Banjarmasin, and PKR, but still heavily incline to it's sealift role. Further more, they are not mean for our navy.

Now that we have real opportunity to build 2 more LPD for the navy, i thought it would be pity if we lose this opportunity to build the "true" Flagship LPD for the Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Apa yg ente sebut Damen udah punya modelnya. I prefer Jss Karel Doorman, bisa refuelling kapal lain juga.
> 
> View attachment 289173


Thats it! Itu yg sy maksud. Tapi mungkin dengan ukuran yg agak pendek kali sekitar 140 - 150m sy rasa cukup untuk menekan biaya pembangunannya biar gak terlalu mahal, mengingat anggaran TNI-AL yg masih terbatas.
Berarti JSS Karel Dorman ini multirole banget ya, selain sebagai command centre juga bisa mendukung operasi amphibi, bantuan kemanusiaan, SAR dan juga RAS, kumplit! Dan klo ngeliat progres dari PAL saat ini, sy optimis klo sdm PAL jg mampu, Insya Allah..


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bhayangkara said:


> Thats it! Itu yg sy maksud. Tapi mungkin dengan ukuran yg agak pendek kali sekitar 140 - 150m sy rasa cukup untuk menekan biaya pembangunannya biar gak terlalu mahal, mengingat anggaran TNI-AL yg masih terbatas. Berarti JSS Karel Dorman ini multirole banget ya, selain sebagai command centre juga bisa mendukung operasi amphibi, bantuan kemanusiaan, SAR dan juga RAS, kumplit! Dan klo ngeliat progres dari PAL saat ini, sy optimis klo sdm PAL jg mampu, Insya Allah..



Yup, Karel dorman JSS panjangnya lebih dari 200m. PT.PAL kayaknya akan kesulitan klo harus berimprovisasi sendiri. Yang kedua budget AL pastinya sangat terbatas, klo rencana bikin 2 kapal RS, kemungkinan besar pakai patokan harga SSV kemarin, katakanlah 46 juta dollar/unit. Nah, kalo PT.PAL bisa melakukan improvisasi untuk kapal LPD 140 meter, sepertinya nambahnya tidak akan terlalu banyak. 60 juta dollar/unit cukuplah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Helll yeahhh. Kopaska unit with their equipments
@ryan_boedi


----------



## Nike

KPK Geledah Kantor CMP AmbonPetugas Brimob Polda Maluku berjaga saat berlangsung penggeledahan oleh Komisi Pemberantasan Korupsi (KPK) di Kantor PT. Cahaya Mas Perkasa (CMP) milik pengusaha Franky Tanaya alias Sok Kok Seng di kawasan jalan Diponegoro Nomor 25, Ambon, Maluku, Jumat (22/1). KPK menggeledah PT CMP terkait penyidikan dugaan tindak pidana korupsi penerimaan hadiah atau janji oleh anggota komisi V DPR-RI Damayanti Wisnu Putranti dalam proyek pembangunan infrastruktur bernilai ratusan miliar hingga triliunan rupiah di Provinsi Maluku. ANTARA FOTO/Embong Salampessy/foc/16.








KPK Geledah Kantor CMP AmbonPetugas Brimob Polda Maluku berjaga saat berlangsung penggeledahan oleh Komisi Pemberantasan Korupsi (KPK) di Kantor PT. Cahaya Mas Perkasa (CMP) milik pengusaha Franky Tanaya alias Sok Kok Seng di kawasan jalan Diponegoro Nomor 25, Ambon, Maluku, Jumat (22/1). KPK menggeledah PT CMP terkait penyidikan dugaan tindak pidana korupsi penerimaan hadiah atau janji oleh anggota komisi V DPR-RI Damayanti Wisnu Putranti dalam proyek pembangunan infrastruktur bernilai ratusan miliar hingga triliunan rupiah di Provinsi Maluku. ANTARA FOTO/Embong Salampessy/foc/16.

Heavily armed and well equipped Brimob these days


----------



## Nike

KRI Pulau Rengat 711. KRI Pulau Rengat (711) adalah sebuah kapal perang jenis penyapu ranjau laut milik Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut. Kapal ini merupakan yang pertama dalam kelasnya sehingga kapal sejenis ini disebut kapal kelas Pulau Rengat. KRI Pulau Rengat dibuat di Galangan GNM Belanda tgl 19 Des 1985 dan diluncurkan tgl 27 Agt 1987. Penyerahan kpd Pemerintah Republik Indonesia tgl 18 Maret 1987, msk TNI AL tgl 26 Maret 1988 dg No Skep: 137/III/1987 tgl 18 Maret 1987 dan sampai saat ini berada di Satuan Kapal Penyapu Ranjau (Satran) Armatim. Pulau Rengat adlh nm sebuah pulau kecil yg terletak di Selat Malaka, krg lbh 5 mil di brt kota Tanjung Balai Karimun. Pulau Rengat letaknya sgt dkt disebelah Utara katulistiwa, beriklim tropis yg bnyk dipengaruhi angin muson yg bertiup dua kali setahun dengan arah yang tetap. Dr masa ke masa selat Malaka mempunyai peranan penting sbg jalur pelayaran niaga di Asia Tenggara, mulai dr masa kejayaan kerajaan maritim Sriwijaya disekitar abad ke-8, dg kota Palembang sbg pusat perniagaan ekspor-impor utk keperluan kepulauan Indonesia. Diabad ke 17 dibwh Sultan Iskandar Muda, kerajaan maritim Aceh mengalami masa kejayaannya, dan pd awal abad ke-19 Raffles mendirikan Bandar bebas Singapura yg dg cpt berkembang menjadi Bandar bebas yg ramai. Kemajuan Singapura menambah arti penting selat Malaka sbg jalur pelayaran niaga. Pd masa Perang Kemerdekaan (1945-1950) selat Malaka tdk klh pentingnya dr masa2 sebelumnya. Pd periode tsb utk memperoleh perlengkapan persenjataan, obat-obatan dan brg2 lain yg sgt dibutuhkan olh anggota Angkatan Perang RI, kesatuan ALRI menerobos blokade Belanda di selat Malaka. Nama2 bsr spt John Lie dan Kusno sbg pemimpin aksi penerobosan blokade Belanda sgt dikenal wkt itu dan bnyk jasanya bagi perjuangan bangsa Indonesia. Mengingat pentingnya pulau Rengat, maka Kapal Perang jenis Buru Ranjau (mine hunter/sweeper) yg mampu mencari, memburu dan menghancurkan berbagai jenis ranjau, antara lain ranjau kontak, akustik dan magnetic dinamakan KRI Pulau Rengat. Sumber : wikipedia.org & kripulaurengat-711.blogspot.co.id Photo : maritimenews.id - See more at: KRI Pulau Rengat 711.KRI Pulau Rengat (711) adalah sebuah kapal perang jenis pe... | Iconosquare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

pr1v4t33r said:


> Yup, Karel dorman JSS panjangnya lebih dari 200m. PT.PAL kayaknya akan kesulitan klo harus berimprovisasi sendiri. Yang kedua budget AL pastinya sangat terbatas, klo rencana bikin 2 kapal RS, kemungkinan besar pakai patokan harga SSV kemarin, katakanlah 46 juta dollar/unit. Nah, kalo PT.PAL bisa melakukan improvisasi untuk kapal LPD 140 meter, sepertinya nambahnya tidak akan terlalu banyak. 60 juta dollar/unit cukuplah.


Yup, klo asumsinya untuk membangun kapal flagship ini menggunakan komponen baja lokal biayanya memang dapat ditekan, harga 60jt - 70jt dollar untuk hull nya saja sy rasa cukup masuk akal. Makanya kalaupun TNI-AL berniat nambah 3 unit sekalipun demi melengkapi ketiga armada, saya rasa itu gak terlalu berlebihan. Cukup dengan biaya 180jt - 210jt sudah dapat 3 kapal baru dengan endurance yg lebih tangguh, gak Ppa sementara kopongan juga yg penting platformnya sudah ada dulu, nanti secara bertahap baru dilengkapi sesuai dengan role'nya. Karena sejujurnya, dengan wilayah perairan kita yg luasnya na'udzubillah serta banyaknya kepulauan kita yg harus dijaga yg jumlahnya juga na'udzubillah, kita bukan cuma butuh kapal kombatan yg banyak! Tapi juga kapal sejenis LPD dengan kemampuan mendukung operasi amphibi yg juga cukup banyak!.. Tapi tentunya gak mungkin jg harus kita penuhi semuanya, itu kembali lg pada anggaran yg dimiliki pemerintah. Makanya rencana penambahan ini sebenarnya adalah kesempatan bagi TNI-AL untuk bisa memenuhi kebutuhan akan sebuah flagship dengan harga yg terjangkau dari hasil karya anak bangsa..

Yaah, semoga aja ekonomi kita kedepannya semakin baik, agar semua yg kita harapkan dapat terwujud..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Are they ready for the next stage?











Infantry Brigade 1 (the first mechanized infantry brigade unit in Indonesian Army)

Buat Flagship setau gua AL prefer suatu saat nanti memiliki flagship dari jenis kapal combatant yang punya command post dan admiralty entourage facility, dan tentu saja punya kapasitas untuk mengendalikan situasi peperangan dengan teknologi yang ada di kapal itu. Sigma class memang punya kapasitas untuk command and control fleet, tapi gak punya fasilitas admiralty entourage dan gak memadai untuk tugas yang lebih rumit lagi. Sudah beberapa lama sih (sejak discrap-nya KRI Irian) post untuk flagship armada emang dibiarin kosong dan diambil alih perannya sama beberapa kapal yang punya fasilitas sejenis walaupun bukan dari kelas combatant, tapi yang jelas mereka bukan definitive flagship armada.

Buat Flagship setau gua AL prefer suatu saat nanti memiliki flagship dari jenis kapal combatant yang punya command post dan admiralty entourage facility, dan tentu saja punya kapasitas untuk mengendalikan situasi peperangan dengan teknologi yang ada di kapal itu. Sigma class memang punya kapasitas untuk command and control fleet, tapi gak punya fasilitas admiralty entourage dan gak memadai untuk tugas yang lebih rumit lagi. Sudah beberapa lama sih (sejak discrap-nya KRI Irian) post untuk flagship armada emang dibiarin kosong dan diambil alih perannya sama beberapa kapal yang punya fasilitas sejenis walaupun bukan dari kelas combatant, tapi yang jelas mereka bukan definitive flagship armada.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bhayangkara said:


> Yup, klo asumsinya untuk membangun kapal flagship ini menggunakan komponen baja lokal biayanya memang dapat ditekan, harga 60jt - 70jt dollar untuk hull nya saja sy rasa cukup masuk akal. Makanya kalaupun TNI-AL berniat nambah 3 unit sekalipun demi melengkapi ketiga armada, saya rasa itu gak terlalu berlebihan. Cukup dengan biaya 180jt - 210jt sudah dapat 3 kapal baru dengan endurance yg lebih tangguh, gak Ppa sementara kopongan juga yg penting platformnya sudah ada dulu, nanti secara bertahap baru dilengkapi sesuai dengan role'nya. Karena sejujurnya, dengan wilayah perairan kita yg luasnya na'udzubillah serta banyaknya kepulauan kita yg harus dijaga yg jumlahnya juga na'udzubillah, kita bukan cuma butuh kapal kombatan yg banyak! Tapi juga kapal sejenis LPD dengan kemampuan mendukung operasi amphibi yg juga cukup banyak!.. Tapi tentunya gak mungkin jg harus kita penuhi semuanya, itu kembali lg pada anggaran yg dimiliki pemerintah. Makanya rencana penambahan ini sebenarnya adalah kesempatan bagi TNI-AL untuk bisa memenuhi kebutuhan akan sebuah flagship dengan harga yg terjangkau dari hasil karya anak bangsa..Yaah, semoga aja ekonomi kita kedepannya semakin baik, agar semua yg kita harapkan dapat terwujud..



Cakep. Tinggal nunggu gimana maunya para petinggi AL nih... H2C...




madokafc said:


> Buat Flagship setau gua AL prefer suatu saat nanti memiliki flagship dari jenis kapal combatant yang punya command post dan admiralty entourage facility, dan tentu saja punya kapasitas untuk mengendalikan situasi peperangan dengan teknologi yang ada di kapal itu. Sigma class memang punya kapasitas untuk command and control fleet, tapi gak punya fasilitas admiralty entourage dan gak memadai untuk tugas yang lebih rumit lagi. Sudah beberapa lama sih (sejak discrap-nya KRI Irian) post untuk flagship armada emang dibiarin kosong dan diambil alih perannya sama beberapa kapal yang punya fasilitas sejenis walaupun bukan dari kelas combatant, tapi yang jelas mereka bukan definitive flagship armada.



Kan ceritanya sambil menyelam minum air... Karena AL menyebut ada kebutuhan untuk 2 kapal RS dalam waktu dekat, konvert aja makassar sekalian bikin 2 LPD baru yang lebih berorientasi kombat, walaupun tetep... paket hemat. Soalnya makassar nanggung, mending buat kapal RS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

madokafc said:


> Buat Flagship setau gua AL prefer suatu saat nanti memiliki flagship dari jenis kapal combatant yang punya command post dan admiralty entourage facility, dan tentu saja punya kapasitas untuk mengendalikan situasi peperangan dengan teknologi yang ada di kapal itu. Sigma class memang punya kapasitas untuk command and control fleet, tapi gak punya fasilitas admiralty entourage dan gak memadai untuk tugas yang lebih rumit lagi. Sudah beberapa lama sih (sejak discrap-nya KRI Irian) post untuk flagship armada emang dibiarin kosong dan diambil alih perannya sama beberapa kapal yang punya fasilitas sejenis walaupun bukan dari kelas combatant, tapi yang jelas mereka bukan definitive flagship armada.
> .


Yup, pada dasarnya setiap kapal kombatan itu memang dapat dijadikan sebagai flagship meskipun terbatas tergantung keberadaan sang admiralty, karena sejatinya memang sudah dilengkapi dengan berbagai fitur yg kompleks untuk menghadapi peperangan. Tapi dalam perkembangannya kapal flagship itu sendiri tidak harus kombatan dan tidak perlu "armed to the teeth", karena fungsi utamanya adalah sebagai command post untuk mengkoordinasikan setiap kapal didalam armadanya dan tidak harus terjun langsung ke garis depan..

Tapi kalau memang TNI-AL sudah punya rencana seperti itu saya tetap bersyukur, dan saya anggap ini sebagai berita baik. karena itu artinya TNI-AL butuh kapal kombatan yg minimal lebih besar dari PKR kita saat ini dengan ruang area yg lebih luas demi mengakomodasi berbagai kelengkapan sebagai dedicated flagship. Dan semoga aja sebelum MEF-2 ini berakhir sudah bisa direalisasikan..


----------



## Nike

credit due to original uploader.

Indonesian Army Special Forces conduct Fast Roping exercise. A method useful for deploying troops from Helicopter in a place where the helicopter itself can't touch down the ground, especially at sea. First developed by the British with UK rope manufacturer Marlow Ropes, its first combat use was during the Falkland war. This method was quicker than rappelling but also more dangerous to do. Several people can slide down the same rope simultaneously, provided that there is a gap of approximately 3 metres (9.8 ft) between them, so that each one has time to get out of the way when they reach the ground. Usually the ropes itself is special made, in which had braided (plaited), which results in a pattern on the outer circumference that is not smooth and so is easier to grip.





bike troops, remind me with the Japs blitz across Malayan Peninsula

twitter lecturer with Indonesian PT Pindad CEO



Silmy Karim ‏@silmykarim 2h
Ada pernyataan panser Badak buatan Pindad tidak bisa melawan tank modern. Sy tanya kembali apa definisi dari tank modern?

Silmy Karim ‏@silmykarim 2h
Hebat tidaknya suatu kendaraan lapis baja itu dari daya hancur & kemampuan proteksinya. Jadi tank disebut modern tentunya dari kedua hal tsb

Silmy Karim ‏@silmykarim 2h
Kadang kita selalu berfikir bahwa suatu jenis alutsista harus bisa menjawab semua persoalan dalam suatu pertempuran atau perang

Silmy Karim ‏@silmykarim 2h
Setiap alutsista punya peran masing2. Tdk bisa kita menilai dari 1 sisi saja, yg mana tdk ada yg absolute dalam perang, makanya ada strategi

Silmy Karim ‏@silmykarim 2h
Panser badak digunakan untuk melindungi iringan pergerakan pasukan infantri mekanis. Bisa juga sbg bantuan tembakan dalam suatu pertempuran

Silmy Karim ‏@silmykarim 2h
Dan jika perlu panser badak bisa ditugaskan utk menghancurkan sasaran

Silmy Karim ‏@silmykarim 2h
Kelebihan dari kendaraan lapis baja beroda ban adalah kecepatannya. Setelah menembak sasaran, panser badak bisa pindah posisi dg cepat

Silmy Karim ‏@silmykarim 1h
Tank dibagi berbagai macam klasifikasi, ada pendekatan berat, maupun pendekatan seberapa besar kaliber meriam nya

Silmy Karim ‏@silmykarim 1h
Dari segi berat, tank dibagi atas tank ringan, tank medium, tank berat (main battle tank)

Silmy Karim ‏@silmykarim 1h
Dari sisi besaran kaliber meriam, tank terbagi dalam beberapa kategori yaitu meriam 30mm, 90mm, 100mm, 105mm, dan 120mm.

Silmy Karim ‏@silmykarim 1h
Tank paling canggih saat ini menurut sy adalah CV90 buatan BAE Hugglunds. Dimana yang paling populer adalah CV90 varian meriam 30mm

Silmy Karim ‏@silmykarim 1h
CV90 jika digolongkan dari sisi berat termasuk dlm kategori tank medium. Beratnya sekitar 30ton

Silmy Karim ‏@silmykarim 1h
Utk Main Battle Tank, beratnya lebih dari 50ton. Tapi saat ini MBT rata2 usianya sudah tua spt Leopard, M1A1 Abrams, Merkava, Leclerc

Silmy Karim ‏@silmykarim 1h
Pertanyaan lagi muncul, kok CV90 dengan laras 30mm berani melawan MBT yang larasnya 120mm? Karena 30nya peluru airburst

Silmy Karim ‏@silmykarim 1h
Dengan airburst munition, walau diameter peluru 30mm, peluru ini bisa membuat "buta" main battle tank karena sight dan sensor nya lumpuh

Silmy Karim ‏@silmykarim 1h
Tanpa sight dan sensor, MBT dengan laras 120mm tidak lagi bisa menembak sasaran. Dan langsung parkir manis gak bisa apa2

Silmy Karim ‏@silmykarim 1h
Panser Badak jika dilengkapi dengan missile surface to surface atau missile anti tank ya tentu bisa lawan tank modern (apapun definisinya)

Silmy Karim ‏@silmykarim 1h
Tapi kembali lagi, dlm perang itu tdk ada tanding 1 lawan 1, masing2 alutsista punya peran & dgn strategi jitu maka perang dpt dimenangkan

Silmy Karim ‏@silmykarim 1h
Dari sisi Pindad, kami sedang menjalankan program pembuatan tank medium. Berat 25 ton, laras 105mm, tentunya dg teknologi terbaru (modern)

Silmy Karim ‏@silmykarim 1h
Tank medium Pindad dijadwalkan akan selesai prototipe nya pada tahun 2017. Doakan saja lancar dan sukses serta bisa lebih bagus dari CV90

Silmy Karim ‏@silmykarim 1h
Kedepan Indonesia harus mampu juga membuat missile (surface to surface, surface to air dll). Kita sedang lakukan persiapan utk program ini

Silmy Karim (@silmykarim) | Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

600 units Pindad excava 200, targeted to be completed in 2016




_500 unit untuk kementrian PU PERA + 100 unit untuk kementrian BUMN _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

untuk alat berat, pindad kerjasama dengan JCB, United Kingdom.
Construction Machinery | Agricultural Machinery | JCB UK






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/687425063369486336

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

AMX-13 light tank, modernization by PINDAD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Search radar,FLIR, ESM, Buble Window etc

Jadi jenong ye dan Flirnya juga di depan, Beda ama MPAnya TNI AL yang dibawah perut
@noviarli

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia considering exclusive prison for terrorists, pre-emptive detention powers*
Minggu, 24 Januari 2016 13:54 WIB | 483 Views
Pewarta: Fardah

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government is preparing to effect a revision in Law No. 15 Year 2003 on counter-terrorism, following a terror attack in the heart of Jakarta, not too far from the Presidential Palace, on January 14. 

Eight people, including one Canadian and four perpetrators died, and 25 others, including five police officers, one Dutch national, one Austrian, one German and one Algerian national were injured in the attack carried out by a radical group led by Bahrun Naim, allegedly linked to the ISIS.

Home Affairs Minister Tjahjo Kumolo Indonesia said the country is currently in a state of "emergency" against terrorism and called on every party to seriously work towards preventing radicalism, lest it leads to terrorism, at an early stage.

"This (country) could fail if it is not tackled. Shooting and bombing occurred at a distance of one kilometer from the State Palace. No one thought this could happen. Who would have thought that the ISIS could be in Indonesia so soon?" Minister Kumolo said, addressing a number of governors, district heads and mayors in Pekanbaru, Riau Province, on Jan. 22. 

The government is deliberating upon granting preemptive powers to the police to enable it to better tackle radical movements.

"The point is that we want to grant preemptive powers, possibly to the police, to enable security officers to make temporary arrests, detaining suspects for a week or two," Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Luhut Binsar Panjaitan stated at the presidential palace complex in Jakarta, on Jan. 19. 

He said the draft revision to amend the anti-terrorism law will be completed next Tuesday (January 26) for deliberations at the House of Representatives (DPR).

Panjaitan earlier remarked that apart from the planned revision of the law on terrorism, the government is also considering a move to revise the law on intelligence to allow intelligence agencies to arrest terrorists.

"It is worth considering. We have reviewed the general regulations. The suspects can be detained for 10 days and can then be released. Yes, why not?" the minister affirmed.

Chief of the National Intelligence Agency (BIN) Sutiyoso has asked for a revision of the law on intelligence to allow the agency to arrest terrorists.

Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung stated at the presidential office on Jan. 19 that President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) chaired a meeting attended by leaders of state institutions such as the Parliament and the Peoples Consultative Assembly (MPR), to discuss the need to revise relevant regulations to prevent radicalism.

Indonesia will compare its radicalism prevention regulations with those implemented in other countries such as Malaysia and Singapore, he noted.

As Indonesia is a democratic country, however, President Jokowi advised that the principle of the presumption of innocence and human rights must be given priority as the country plans to revise its anti-terrorism law.

The President also asked the Minister of Information and Communication to immediately shut down internet accounts spreading radicalism.

Besides, Jokowi ordered the Minister of Justice and Human Rights to restore order at penitentiaries, to prevent them from being used to spread radicalism.

"Based on various reports, it has emerged that one of the sources of radicalism were penitentiaries, besides direct indoctrination," he said.

Minister of Justice and Human Rights Yasonna Laoly noted that he would consider a plan to put up all terrorists in a penitentiary exclusively for them.

"We have several ideas, including putting them on an island and ensuring maximum security, or have them all scattered at a number of locations, but always putting them in a special block that has a super tight security," he said.

He added that he has instructed the Director General of Penitentiary to study the idea of having a special penitentiary for terrorists. 

Tempo.co reported on Jan 19 that Minister Panjaitan had earlier also proposed setting up a prison exclusively for terrorists in Indonesia.

The idea of having an exclusive prison for terrorists, however, has been opposed by some legislators, and also by Vice President M Jusuf Kalla.

"I believe that a special prison for terrorists is not the solution for such individuals to seek repentance or to stop engaging in acts of terror," Arsul Sani, a member of the DPRs Commission III said.

An exclusive prison will only become a place for such people to get together and have even more solidarity among themselves, he remarked.

The politician from the United Development Party (PPP) cited the example of the US-run Guantanamo Bay prison located in Cuba, which failed to de-radicalize terrorists.

Nasir Djamil, another lawmaker from Commission III, also disagreed with the idea of setting up a prison only for terrorists.

He suggested that terrorists should be placed in existing prisons but in separate cells.

Djamil affirmed that the spread of radicalism could be prevented by carrying out equitable and fair development in certain regions, such as eastern Indonesia, and by effective intelligence gathering.

"So, there are several aspects we need to take into account while discussing terrorism and not only de-radicalization. Using repressive means to fight radicalism would only increase their number," he pointed out.

Coordination among several institutions is needed to guide and de-radicalize terrorists in prisons, instead of putting the onus only on the Justice and Human Rights Ministry, he added.

Vice President Jusuf Kalla also disagreed with the move for a special prison for terrorists, saying it will only facilitate the spread of radicalism.

"It would be more dangerous. Our prisons could transform into terrorist universities if we build special prisons," he stated.

In the meantime, Hibnu Nugroho, a legal expert at the University of General Soedirman in Purwokerto, Central Java, reminded that any revision effected in the existing law must not curtail freedom. 

If the government revises the anti-terrorism law, it must heed the aspirations of the people and advocates of human rights.

In addition, he said there was a need to resist the temptation to grant any authority to the intelligence service officers to arrest individuals on grounds of being terror suspects.

"It is not necessary to grant authority to any intelligence agency to arrest suspected terrorists. It is dangerous as we are living in an era of freedom of expression and openness," he pointed out.

Former chairman of the ASEAN Intergovernmental Commission on Human Rights (AICHR), Rafendi Djamin, underlined the importance of preventing terrorism by upholding the principles of human rights, which include no torture or violation of privacy.

The Indonesian human rights activist also believes that terrorism could only be overcome through international and regional cooperation.

In response to questions from the media, Minister Luhut assured that the draft of the revised counter-terrorism law being prepared by the government is softer than the anti-terrorism acts in Malaysia and Singapore.

Malaysia and Singapore have tagged the terror suspects who were caught with GPS (Global Positioning System) devices to track their movements.

Indonesia would not treat terror suspects in the same manner as some neighboring countries have been doing, Luhut Panjaitan guaranteed.

"Yes, if we need to make an arrest, we will do it, but we will not be as harsh as Malaysia or Singapore. (We are) Not there yet," the retired general said.

The revision of the law, however, was being carried out in such a manner that it would accord more priority to ensuring security for Indonesian citizens from acts of terror rather than worrying about criticism from human rights NGOs, the security minister said. 
_
(f001/INE/f001)
EDITED BY INE
(T.F001/A/KR-BSR/F001)

Indonesia considering exclusive prison for terrorists, pre-emptive detention powers - ANTARA News_


----------



## Nike

Anoa Mortar Carrier


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

http://saab.com/id/region/indonesia...ma-dengan-pt-pindad-dari-tentang-sistem-gbad/

Actually PT Pindad and SAAB has cooperated together to marketing and producing SAAB GBAD Air Defense System for Indonesian Armed Forces. BAMSE and RBS 70NG is open for future acquisition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Snipers





Sleeping
@Oriphotographer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Wulung UAV latest update




PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) memperoleh penugasan pemerintah untuk melakukan proses produksi Pesawat Terbang Tanpa Awak (PTTA) atau drone. Tahap awal, PTDI hampir menyelesaikan sertikat tipe (type certificate) PTTA Wulung. PTTA Wulung merupakan hasil pengembangan drone yang awalnya dirancang oleh Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT). 





Secara bentuk PTDI tidak melakukan perubahan, namun Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) produsen pesawat terbang ini melakukan perombakan dari material hingga sistem drone tersebut. Pesawat ini bentuk luar luar mirip dengan dikembangkan oleh BPPT, tetapi secara dalamannya sudah jauh berbeda yakni mulai dari material dan proses pembuatan. Kemudian sistem yang digunakan juga sudah jauh berbeda dengan yang dipakai dan dikembangkan BPPT





PTDI melakukan persiapan proses produksi untuk Wulung sejak 2014. Wulung sudah menjalani berbagai uji agar bisa mengantongi sertifikat tipe. Pada akhir Januari 2016, Wulung ditargetkan bisa memperoleh sertifikat tipe dari Indonesian Military Airworthiness Authority (IMAA). Bila proses sertifikasi tuntas, Wulung telah memenuhi standar industri penerbangan dan siap diproduksi massal. Rencananya, 3 unit Wulung bakal diserahkan kepada pemesan, yakni Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) mulai awal Februari 2016, setelah sertifikat tipe terbit.

_http://finance.detik.com/read/2016/...buatan-ptdi-yang-terbang-hingga-radius-120-km_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Leopard 2A4 MTB at PT. PINDAD facility


----------



## Indos

Posting old story once again

*SAAB SIGNS TEAMING AGREEMENT WITH INDONESIA’S PT PINDAD FOR GBAD SYSTEMS*
STORY

20 November 2014

Saab has signed a teaming agreement with Defence Company PT Pindad for marketing GBAD systems as well as extending the operational life of the Indonesia Armed Force’ (TNI’s) RBS 70 systems.

The teaming agreement is an overall and long term agreement with the goal to win and execute more and larger air defence business together in both Indonesia and in the rest of the region. The collaboration will be extended step by step.

*The initial focus will be on increasing the operational life of the RBS 70Mk-II missiles. The teaming agreement will involve transfer of technology from Saab to upgrade the RBS 70 systems acquired by Indonesia in the1980s. This would also lead to building capacity and capability locally in Indonesia and in PT Pindad.*

“The teaming agreement provides both organizations the best opportunity to get the collaboration working at the practical level. Together, we will take on the challenge of winning the next major GBAD procurement. Pindad is a perfect partner for Saab. They are Indonesia’s major defence company and have been a professional supplier to Indonesia's defence.The partnership will allow for extensive technology transfer and industrial cooperation,” says Dan Enstedt, President & CEO, Saab Asia Pacific.

The Ground Based Air Defence systems by Saab, with operational life of thirty (30) years, have advanced embedded systems design, low failure rates and embedded maintenance support functions. These ensure that the customer obtains the utmost value for money in terms of price versus performance, tactical flexibility, operational costs, availability and life cycle cost. The systems are designed and developed to be optimized for GBAD missions.

*Through its teaming agreement with PT Pindad, Saab can not only provide a full GBAD system utilizing the latest technology, it can meet local content, domestic cooperation and transfer of technology requirements for both radar and missile systems. These can cater to both domestic and global markets.*

Saab’s Ground Based Air Defence (GBAD) systems comprise of the RBS 70 NG firing unit, weapon control system, Giraffe family of radar, C2 and Radar Control.

The RBS 70 NG capabilities combine an accurate and unjammable guidance with all-target missiles. It has capability to combat not only small targets such as UAV and cruise missiles, but also lightly armoured ground targets such as APCs. The RBS 70 NG features automatic target tracking, integrated thermal imager, visual target assignment, simplified aiming functions, simultaneous detection of several targets and all-target capability with BOLIDE missiles.

Man-portable or integrated on wheeled or tracked vehicles, RBS 70 NG´s capability of executing a multitude of missions makes it very usable for all types of situations, ranging from effective protection of vital assets to that of mechanized units.

Along with that, high availability, reliability and long operational life create a low life cycle cost means that the RBS70 NG is well suited to meet the requirements of Indonesian Armed Forces.

The Giraffe 3D Short Range radar is deployable in both fixed and mobile formats. It is a mutl-role, multi-purpose system with superior detection capabilities, a suite of networking possibilities, full interoperability with different system types, and is backed by integrated logistics support.

http://saab.com/ms-MY/region/indone...t-with-indonesias-pt-pindad-for-gbad-systems/

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Meanwhile PT LEN (electronics and radar focused) is collaborating with Thales 

*THALES ANNOUNCES ORDER FOR FORCESHIELD INTEGRATED AIR DEFENCE SYSTEM AND STARSTREAK MISSILES FOR INDONESIAN MINISTRY OF DEFENCE*

01/15/2014

Thales UK today announced that it has signed a contract worth over £100 million with the Indonesian Ministry of Defence for ForceSHIELD, Thales’s integrated Advanced Air Defence system.

Thales UK today announced that it has signed a contract worth over £100 million with the Indonesian Ministry of Defence for ForceSHIELD, Thales’s integrated Advanced Air Defence system. In addition to the supply of STARStreak short-range air defence missiles, the system comprises CONTROLMaster200 radar and weapon coordination systems, RAPIDRanger mobile weapon systems and Lightweight Multiple Launchers (LML), as well as associated communications, training and support equipment.

Victor Chavez, CEO of Thales UK, said: “Thales is the only European defence contractor with the in-depth knowledge and range of advanced technologies to deliver a leading-edge integrated air defence solution such as ForceSHIELD. This solution for the Indonesian Army marks a new approach to air defence in that it provides a complete turnkey solution comprising latest-generation ‘sensor to effects’ technologies. I would like to express my gratitude to the Prime Minister for his personal support on this project and the support of the government – it makes a huge difference to industry and our customers.”

For the realisation of this programme, *Thales will increase its existing industrial cooperation with the Republic of Indonesia, and has signed an agreement with the Indonesian company PT LEN Industri. The Group will continue to develop a long-term partnership with the Indonesian industry on future programmes in both the military and civil sectors.*

https://www.thalesgroup.com/en/worl...forceshield-integrated-air-defence-system-and

*I believe the electronics, software, and the seeker is the most important technology that Indonesia need to have for missile program so PT LEN cooperation with Thales is more promising I believe. *


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Leopard 2A4 MTB at PT. PINDAD facility
> View attachment 289434


Big engine with 5 tons of weight byuhh
------------------------------
Skydiving





75% of local content and 100% develop by 100 engineer from indonesia ready to mass production and patrol borders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKRI

hi saya member baru disini





JAKARTA, Jan. 24, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Chinese naval missile destroyer Ji'nan arrives at a port of Jakarta, Indonesia, Jan. 24, 2016. Chinese navy's Fleet 152 on Sunday arrived in Jakarta, starting a five-day visit which is the final stop of its trip around the globe. (Xinhua/Zeng Tao).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

http://www.len.co.id/mentri-bumn-ri...en-industri-persero-di-len-technopark-subang/

October 7, 2015

*SOE Minister Rini Soemarno Opens PT LEN (Persero) Production Facility in Technopark Len Subang*

"On this occasion also the signing of the MoU Synergy BUMN Len-PINDAD memorandum of understanding regarding cooperation synergies for communication tools Panpur Anoa & Rantis Komodo by the Director of PT Len Industri and PT Pindad.

Coinciding with the anniversary of the 24th, Len will inaugurate the _assembling_ facility at Technopark Len Subang. Len Technopark, which is the latest production facilities of PT Len Industri, which may also be developed as a tourist spot technology to the wider community. For the first stage, *Len Technopark will focus on the project in the defense electronics business Starstreak missile project.*"

LEN Technopark

http://www.len.co.id/lentechnopark/

Propose Design on some building there









Official Grand Design

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

*'MALE', Drone Canggih Buatan PTDI Bisa Terbang 24 Jam Non Stop*




PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) akan masuk pengembangan drone atau Pesawat Terbang Tanpa Awak (PTTA) kelas Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE). Drone kelas ini dirancang mampu terbang non stop 24 jam dengan ketinggian jelajah sampai 23.000 kaki (feet).

"Saat ini dirancang mampu terbang 24 jam di udara," kata Chief Engineer untuk PTTA, PTDI, Bona P. Fitrikananda, kepada *detikFinance*, Senin (25/1/2016).

Dengan kemampuan terbang 24 jam tanpa jeda, drone canggih jenis ini memang dirancang untuk misi terbang jarak jauh, yakni bertugas hingga ke pulau-pulau terluar.

Bila pergerakan pasukan memerlukan waktu sampai ke lokasi, drone jenis ini bisa melakukan pengintaian lebih awal bahkan penindakan langsung kepada obyek sasaran yang dinilai berbahaya. Drone bisa langsung menembak sasaran dengan roket.

"Ini permintaan TNI supaya bisa penindakan. Kalau ada sesuatu berbahaya yang istilahnya sebelum tentara atau bantuan datang, maka kita bisa melakukan penindakan," sebutnya.

Dalam fase pengembangan ini, PTDI berencana menggandeng PT LEN (Persero) untuk mendukung pembuatan sistem elektronik. Langkah ini juga dilakukan dalam misi untuk meningkatkan konten lokal.

"Kita kolaborasi dengan PT LEN untuk pengembangan _electronic mission system_," ujar Bona.

Ditargetkan, drone canggih jenis ini bisa uji terbang (_test flight_) mulai 2018.

"Tahun ini _preliminary design_, tahun depan masuk _detail design_ dan _prototype_, kemudian uji terbang baru bisa dilakukan pada tahun 2018," tambah Bona.

http://finance.detik.com/read/2016/...ggih-buatan-ptdi-bisa-terbang-24-jam-non-stop


*Saingi AS dan China, PTDI Rancang Drone yang Bisa Tembakkan Roket*
*Feby Dwi Sutianto* - detikfinance
Senin, 25/01/2016 11:41 WIB

*Jakarta* -Pengembangan drone atau pesawat Terbang Tanpa Awak (PTTA) oleh PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) tak berhenti sampai di Wulung. PTDI sedang merancang drone yang memiliki kemampuan dan ukuran lebih besar.

Drone tersebut masuk kelas Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE). PTTA jenis ini mengikuti drone sekelas buatan Amerika Serikat (AS), MQ-1 Predator dan China, CH-4. Dengan kemampuan serupa, PTDI akan merancang drone yang dilengkapi sistem persenjataan.

Artinya, drone tersebut bisa dilengkapi roket untuk misi perang. Drone jenis direncanakan bisa membawa 2 sampai 4 unit roket.

"Jadi kita rencana buat drone yang mirip dengan drone buatan Amerika dan China. Drone ini nantinya dilengkapi senjata," kata Chief Engineer untuk PTTA, PTDI, Bona P. Fitrikananda, kepada *detikFinance*, Senin (25/1/2016).

Drone sejenis seperti MQ-1 Predator biasa dipakai oleh AS untuk menjalankan misi di Irak hingga Afganistan. Lanjut Bona, PTDI sekarang sedang masuk tahap _preliminary design_ untuk pengembangan MALE.

"Tahun depan masuk _detail design_ dan _prototype_, kemudian uji terbang baru bisa dilakukan pada tahun 2018," tambahnya.







Hingga saat ini, PTDI belum memberi nama drone yang dirancang ini. Meski demikian, PTDI telah memiliki gambaran tentang kemampuan dan bentuk dari drone kelas MALE ini.

Nantinya, drone ini mampu terbang dengan ketinggian maksimal 23.000 kaki dan radius terbang dari pusat kendali ialah 250 kilometer (km). Saat menjalankan misi, drone jenis ini bisa terbang non stop selama 24 jam.

"Saat ini dirancang mampu terbang 24 jam di udara karena didesain untuk jaga perbatasan terluar yang jauh," tambahnya.

Sejalan dengan pengembangan drone jenis MALE, PTDI juga sedang melakukan pembuatan roket untuk mendukung operasional drone. Roket jenis ini dirancang mampu menembak sasaran dengan radius efektif 5-6 km.

"Senjatanya masih _open_, tapi kita rencanakan yang dibuat oleh PTDI yakni RD 702. RD 702 ini bisa menembak dengan radius 5-6 km," sebutnya.

http://finance.detik.com/read/2016/...-ptdi-rancang-drone-yang-bisa-tembakkan-roket

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Male UAVnya cakep, nggak kalah sama punya tetangga... 



NKRI said:


> hi saya member baru disini


Welcome aboard! comrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

It is a very good moment to design MALE drone, as we can still employ our seniors engineers experienced in KFX/IFX program (since the program hasnt yet been started for its second phase) for the grand design. We can also try to use STEALTH design for that since we now have experience on it from both KFX/IFX and Lapan experiment program.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> It is a very good moment to design MALE drone, as we can still employ our seniors engineers experienced in KFX/IFX program.





> Sejalan dengan pengembangan drone jenis MALE, PTDI juga sedang melakukan pembuatan roket untuk mendukung operasional drone. Roket jenis ini dirancang mampu menembak sasaran dengan radius efektif 5-6 km.
> 
> "Senjatanya masih _open_, tapi kita rencanakan yang dibuat oleh PTDI yakni RD 702. RD 702 ini bisa menembak dengan radius 5-6 km," sebutnya.



Ada yang tau RD 702 ini kayak apa?


----------



## NKRI

POSO, Indonesia (Jakarta Post/Asia News Network) - Hundreds of Indonesian Military (TNI) soldiers are set to swarm Central Sulawesi's Poso forests on Sunday (Jan 24) in an effort to capture the country's most wanted terrorist, Santoso, and members of his extremist group.



pr1v4t33r said:


> Ada yang tau RD 702 ini kayak apa?


GPS ??


----------



## pr1v4t33r

NKRI said:


> GPS ??




Roket. Ternyata bikinan insinyur PT.DI. Udah di uji coba ke super tucano


> Skadron Udara 21 Wing 2 Lanud Abd Saleh melakukan uji coba bom jenis BL-25 dengan menggunakan dua pesawat Supertucano nomor seri TT-3105 dan TT-3107, sasaran pengeboman adalah _Air Weapon Range_ (_AWR_) Pandanwangi Lumajang Jawa Timur, dan _Skadron Udara 21 juga melakukan uji dinamis motor roket jenis RD-702_ MOD.4, baru-baru ini.
> 
> Komandan Lanud Abd Saleh Marsma TNI Sungkono, S.E., M.Si. bersama Komandan Skadron Udara 21 Letkol Pnb Toto Ginanto, S.T. mendampingi Kadislitbangau Marsma TNI Suharto beserta para Perwira dan Tim dari Mabesau menyaksikan langsung pemasangan uji dinamis motor roket di shelter Skadron Udara 21. _ Uji coba roket buatan PT. Dirgantara Indonesia tersebut dimaksudkan untuk mengetahui daya ledak serta ketepatan sasaran._ Selain itu, uji dinamis motor roket tersebut merupakan ajang kemampuan bagi Penerbang Supertucano dalam menguji ketepatan menembak _air to ground_ atau menghancurkan sasaran sekaligus untuk meningkatkan kemampuan tempur yang handal dan profesional.
> 
> Sebelum peninjauan, tim Dislitbangau terlebih dahulu melakukan sosialisasi dalam rangka uji dinamis motor roket RD-702 MOD.4 di ruang serbanguna Skadron Udara 21, tim Litbangau menjelaskan beberapa kelebihan dari roket tersebut. Danlanud Abd mengikuti penjelasan tersebut dan menyambut baik kedatangan tim Litbangau dan _PT. Dirgantara Indonesia yang telah berupaya untuk mengembangkan roket jenis RD-702 sehingga dapat diuji coba ke pesawat Supertucano_ yang selanjutnya dilakukan evaluasi untuk memperoleh hasil akhir yang diharapkan dapat menjadi senjata utama supertucano pada misi operasi ke depan.
> 
> Setelah dilakukan pemasangan roket RD-702, kedua pesawat tersebut segera melakukan uji dinamis yang dilaksanakan di AWR Pandanwangi Lumajang Jawa Timur. _Tim Dislitbangau dapat menyaksikan penembakan roket tersebut dari AWR Pandanwangi dan pelaksanaan uji dinamis motor roket RD-702 MOD.4 ini berjalan lancar, aman, selamat dan mendapatkan hasil yang memuaskan._


_http://tni-au.mil.id/berita/danlanud-abd-saksikan-pemasangan-roket-di-skadron-udara-21_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> Ada yang tau RD 702 ini kayak apa?



Well PT Dirgantara has provided rockets for our attack helicopters since long time ago.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> Well PT Dirgantara has provided rockets for our attack helicopters since long time ago.



Indeed, but this one is the latest development from PT.DI. Lumayan banget kalo mau dicantolin ke male UAV.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKRI




----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Credit to Jeff Prananda

Flanker Armament

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> A Movie about his struggle has also been released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joko Widodo and our Armed Force General also watch the Movie....
> 
> On the Theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presiden Joko Widodo Puji Kualitas Film Jenderal Soedirman - - CINEMA 21


Who is the guy and what is movie about ?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

NKRI said:


> hi saya member baru disini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAKARTA, Jan. 24, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Chinese naval missile destroyer Ji'nan arrives at a port of Jakarta, Indonesia, Jan. 24, 2016. Chinese navy's Fleet 152 on Sunday arrived in Jakarta, starting a five-day visit which is the final stop of its trip around the globe. (Xinhua/Zeng Tao).


Just say Welcome to the Party for new member

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Zarvan said:


> Who is the guy and what is movie about ?



Indonesia's first armed forces commander-in-chief, Gen. Soedirman. The movie is about him.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudirman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indeed, but this one is the latest development from PT.DI. Lumayan banget kalo mau dicantolin ke male UAV.
> View attachment 289437
> 
> 
> View attachment 289438



Itu basically hydra rocket. Plan selanjutnya bikin varian dgn guided system kek talon atau dragr.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Itu basically hydra rocket. Plan selanjutnya bikin varian dgn guided system kek talon atau dragr.




Yup, dan punya DI sudah mod4+


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Who is the guy and what is movie about ?



I have already posted about him in the previous post, our first Armed Force general, highly respected in Indonesia even until Today, since he is the one who lead our Armed Force during our Independence Day. Still in his 29 when he was appointed to be our Armed Force leaders.

In fact many of our Independence Movement leaders are people in their 30's like Soekarno, Mohammad Hatta, Gen Soedirman, etc. So we respect our young leaders, thats why 1998 movement become other major event in which young people (university students) become the major force of the movement that make Indonesia become democratic nation Today, the other one is 1966 event that topple Soekarno from his throne. 

The voice of young leaders have high leverage in here, Indonesia. Our Anti Corruption Body has also had protection from our young generation (20's-30's) working in NGO and Media until Today. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudirman


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Army soldiers arriving at Palu airport to hunt down ISIS-affiliated terrorist in Poso, Central Sulawesi as part of Operation Tinombala 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Mass Production.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> Mass Production.....



Dana riset kayaknya lumayan lancar nih...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KOPASKA Unit


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Congratulation

Selamat untuk tugas baru LetKol Budi Susilo Grizzly sebagai Komandan Skuadron Udara 15.










Komando Armada RI Kawasan Timur (Koarmatim) memberangkatkan Kapal Rumah Sakit KRI dr. Soeharso menuju Timor Leste di Koarmatim, Ujung, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Senin (25/01/2016). 

Kapal Rumah Sakit KRI dr Soeharso (SHS)-990 yang membawa 250 orang anggota tim kesehatan berangkat untuk melaksanakan misi pelayanan kesehatan di Republic Democratic of Timor Leste. Kegiatan ini merupakan salah satu upaya memelihara hubungan baik kedua negara. (Ali Masduki/sindonews)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKRI

Teman nya Mi-35 gimana infonya om ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

NKRI said:


> Teman nya Mi-35 gimana infonya om ?


Mulai tahun ini secara bertahap akan datang Batch 1


----------



## NKRI

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Mulai tahun ini secara bertahap akan datang Batch 1


Tahun ini ya om , wah..semoga lancar deh biar ada teman nya si -Mi35


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Comparing Banjarmasin, Tarlac, Makassar & Dr. Soeharso class LPD














Klo TNI AL mau bikin LPD lagi, model bridgenya, kapasitas dok and hangar helikopter sebisa mungkin dibuat mengacu pada desain Banjarmasin class. Untuk radar mast, kapasitas angkut personil, Angkut kendaraan tempur dibuat mengacu pada Tarlac class.


----------



## MarveL

_Beberapa ga kuku mo taruh disini... serremoii..., cek langsung aja di link bawah.. ye..._

*Indonesian National Revolution Photos the Dutch Army Didn't Want You to See*





_Desired: Dutch soldiers from the V-brigade entering the city. In the foreground the conscript soldier M.A.P. de Lange sits in a way that the sun reflects on the gleaming bayonet, at the request of the photographer. Solo, Central Java, December 21 1948. (T.Schilling, DLC, NA). All photos courtesy of the Resistance_
_




Undesired: Yogyakarta, Central Java, in early January 1949. Major General Dr. Simons, head of the Military Medical Corps, visits wounded Dutch soldiers. Doctor dr. Karamoy stands at a Dutch soldier with gunshot wounds. The series negatives were deliberately scratched so they would be unfit for publication. The Army Information Service didn’t want any photographs of wounded and fallen Dutch soldiers in the media. (From Krieken, DLC, NA)





Desired: Soldiers on guard while broken rails are restored by Indonesians. (South Sumatra, Baturadja, November 1947. (J. Zijlstra, collection L. Zweers)





Desired: The landing of an amphibious vehicle with Dutch marines, Pasir Putih, north coast of East Java, July 21, 1947. The image recalls the landing of the Allied Liberators on the coast of Normandy at D-Day. Original caption: "The men storming ashore to establish a bridgehead on the beach. No opposition is offered." (H. Wilmar Spaarnestad Photo, NA)

more at:_
http://thecreatorsproject.vice.com/blog/unreleased-indonesian-national-revolution-pics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Any timeline for the arrival of the Indonesian Apaches brothers? I can't wait to see them flying above jungle canopy.


----------



## Indos

waz said:


> Any timeline for the arrival of the Indonesian Apaches brothers? I can't wait to see them flying above jungle canopy.



Starting from this year until 2018. The helicopter (AH 64 E (Apache Guardian) has naval attack capability so we intend to put them in Natuna island which is in South China Sea area.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*AH-64E*



AH-64E Apache Guardian

Formerly known as AH-64D Block III, in 2012, it was redesignated as _AH-64E Guardian_ to represent its increased capabilities.[263][264][265]The AH-64E features improved digital connectivity, the Joint Tactical Information Distribution System, more powerful T700-GE-701D engines with upgraded face gear transmission to accommodate more power,[266] capability to control unmanned aerial vehicle (UAVs), fullIFR capability, and improved landing gear.[267][268] New composite rotor blades, which successfully completed testing in 2004, increase cruise speed, climb rate, and payload capacity.[269] Deliveries began in November 2011.[270] Full-rate production was approved on 24 October 2012,[271] with 634 AH-64Ds to be upgraded to AH-64E standard and production of 56 new-build AH-64Es to start in 2019/20.[272]Changes in production lots 4 through 6 shall include a cognitive decision aiding system, new self-diagnostic abilities, and Link-16 data-links*. The updated Longbow radar has an oversea capacity, potentially enabling naval strikes; an AESA radar is under consideration.[273] The E model is to be fit for maritime operations*.[274] The Army has expressed a desire to add extended-range fuel tanks to the AH-64E to further increase range and endurance.[129] AH-64Es are to have the L-3 Communications MUM-TX datalink installed in place of two previous counterparts, it communicates on C, D, L, and Ku frequency bands to transmit and receive data and video with all Army UAVs.[275]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_AH-64_Apache

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Agree!

Air Force, Ministry Clash over Halim's High Speed Train

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/0...e-Ministry-Clash-over-Halims-High-Speed-Train



pr1v4t33r said:


> Comparing Banjarmasin, Tarlac, Makassar & Dr. Soeharso class LPD
> View attachment 289596
> View attachment 289594
> View attachment 289595
> View attachment 289598
> 
> 
> Klo TNI AL mau bikin LPD lagi, model bridgenya, kapasitas dok and hangar helikopter sebisa mungkin dibuat mengacu pada desain Banjarmasin class. Untuk radar mast, kapasitas angkut personil, Angkut kendaraan tempur dibuat mengacu pada Tarlac class.



Yap memang desain banjarmasin dengan jendela sipit dan punya 3 deck buat heli lebih cakep...

I mean just like this photo, which another type can't do this


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Agree! Yap memang desain banjarmasin dengan jendela sipit dan punya 3 deck buat heli lebih cakep...I mean just like this photo, which another type can't do this
> View attachment 289624



Ngarep supaya 2 LPD yang akan datang mengakomodasi kelebihan2 Banjarmasin + Tarlac class. 5 heli (3+2), daya angkut prajurit & officer >600, Bridge & radar mast desain mengikuti kaidah kapal kombatan, untuk itu panjangnya harus lebih dari 125 meter, mungkin sekitar 140 meter. PAL pasti bisa klo TNI AL mau.

Jangan sampai kalah sama PSDKP, udah mau bikin kapal survailance 140 meter 
_https://defence.pk/threads/indonesi...mese-fishing-boat.347154/page-39#post-8107031_

Btw, pengerjaan LPD peru berjalan lambat, padahal keel laying udah dari 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesian Air Force and Australian Air Force have training together in Kupang, NTT 2015 August*


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia Bakal Tuan Rumah Simposium Angkatan Laut Pasifik Barat
[ Indonesia will be hosting Western Pacific Naval Symposium 2016 ]*
_Jan 26, 2016, 14:18 WIB_






TRIBUNNEWS.COM, JAKARTA – TNI Angkatan Laut menyelenggarakan simposium berskala internasional bertajuk Western Pacific Naval Symposium (WPNS) 2016 yang berarti Simposium Angkatan Laut Pasifik Barat tahun 2016, di Hotel Mulia, Senayan, Jakarta, Selasa (26/1/2016).

Simposium tahunan yang telah dibuka secara resmi oleh Asisten Operasi Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (Asops KSAL) Laksamana Muda TNI Ari Soedewo, atas nama Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi ini, diikuti sedikitnya 27 negara sahabat.

Antara lain: Amerika Serikat, Australia, Brunei Darussalam, China, Chile, Colombia, Filipina, Indonesia, Inggris, Jepang, Korea Selatan, Kamboja, Kanada, Malaysia, Papua Nugini, Perancis, Peru, Rusia, Selandia Baru, Singapura, Thailand, Tonga, Vietnam, Bangladesh, India, Mexico, dan Pakistan.

Asops KSAL dalam sambutannya mengatakan, dalam beberapa dekade yang lalu, tuntutan akan pentingnya keamanan maritim meningkat secara signifikan.

Hal ini ditandai dengan timbulnya berbagai macam tantangan maritim di laut, sehingga mendorong munculnya berbagai studi strategis untuk mengidentifikasi permasalahan serta menemukan solusi yang terbaik.

Para ahli dan praktisi telah menguraikan definisi keamanan maritim itu terdiri dari tiga aspek, yaitu keamanan laut, keselamatan laut dan lingkungan laut.

Kemudian dari aspek-aspek ini kita dapat menentukan ancaman maritim secara menyeluruh.

Untuk meningkatkan keamanan maritim, lanjutnya, strategi yang umumnya dilakukan oleh negara-negara kawasan adalah meningkatkan kemitraaan untuk mengatasi setiap permasalahan secara bersama-sama.

Menurutnya, semua negara menyadari realita bahwa tantangan-tantangan tersebut tidak dapat dipecahkan sendiri.

Oleh karena itu, pada tahun 1987 yang lalu, para pendahulu kita secara bersama-sama telah meletakkan gagasan mendasar tentang kemitraan maritim dikawasan ini yang dinamakan western pacific naval symposium.

Dan pada tahun ini, TNI AL sebagai tuan rumah penyelenggaraan WPNS yang ke-15 mengambil tema "maritime partnership for stability in the western pacific region".

Laksamana Muda TNI Ari Soedewo juga meyakini bahwa WPNS ini merupakan salah satu forum terpenting untuk mengimplementasikan kemitraan maritim di kawasan.

Untuk mendukung kemitraan ini, pihaknya akan membangun pondasi yang kuat, yaitu kepercayaan, baik kepercayaan antar negara, maupun antar Angkatan Laut.

"Kunci untuk membangun sebuah kepercayaan pada dasarnya terletak pada manusianya itu sendiri, termasuk kita yang hadir di sini. Saya yakin bahwa kita semua memiliki komitmen yang kuat untuk meraih kepercayaan dan bekerja sama untuk kepentingan bersama secara damai dan saling menguntungkan," kata Asops Kasal.

Simposium berskala internasional ini diselenggarakan untuk meningkatkan dan menjaga keamanan di wilayah Perairan Pacific Barat, mempersiapkan materi diskusi WPNS ke-15 yang akan berlangsung di Kota Padang, Sumatra Barat, pada April mendatang serta mendengar laporan kesiapan Negara Chile sebagai tuan rumah WPNS Workshop pada tahun 2017.

http://www.huntnews.id/p/detail/1e7...&channel=tag_headlines&chncat=tags_indonesian


+++

*KRI Usman Harun Lepaskan Tembakan ke Pulau Gundul
[ (Exercise) KRI USMAN HARUN shoot at empty island ]*
_Jan 26, 2016_






*Ditulis oleh : Dispen Armatim*

TRIBUNNERS - Dalam rangka pelayaran untuk mengikuti kegiatan International Fleet Review (IFR) di Visakhapatnam India, Kapal tipe MRLF (Multi Role Light Fregate) KRI Usman Harun (USH) - 359 yang dikomandani Kolonel Laut (P) Heri Tri Wibowo,berkesempatan melaksanakan pengecekan uji kelaikan alat serta fasilitas jaringan sistem kendali senjata KRI USH-359, Laut Jawa, Sabtu (23/01/2016) 

Uji kemampuan KRI USH-359 sukses melakukan latihan penembakan dengan target sasaran Pulau Gundul yang terletak di Laut Jawa.

Penembakan dilakukan meriam Kal 76 mm dari haluan dengan jarak tembak sejauh 5 Nm, sebanyak 10 butir Amunisi peluru.

Sedangkan meriam Kal 30 mm menembak dengan jarak tembak 1,5 NM sebanyak 51 butir Amunisi peluru.

Latihan itu guna meningkatkan profesionalitas keterampilan prajurit dalam menembak secara manual.

Selain itu dilaksanakan penembakan dengan Meriam Kal 12,7 mm dengan sasaran bidik Killer Tomato berjarak 1500 Yard. Sebanyak 200 butir Amunisi peluru berhasil ditembakan. 

Menurut Komandan KRI USH-359, Kolonel Laut (P) Tri Wibowo, kegiatan yang dilakukan merupakan bentuk persiapan dalam mendukung Satgas operasi pelayaran IFR (International Fleet Review) 2016 di India.

Serta persiapan melaksanakan latihan bersama dengan Angkatan Laut Australia, Her Majesty Australian (HMS) Darwin-04 dan Angkatan Laut Vietnam, VPN Dinh Tien Hoang-011, selepas dari pangkalan aju Lantamal I Belawan dan meninggalkan Indonesia, selanjutnya akan bertemu di laut Andaman/Lautan India untuk melakukan latihan bersama di sepanjang perjalanan menuju Visakhapatnam India.

http://www.huntnews.id/p/detail/b47...&channel=tag_headlines&chncat=tags_indonesian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cameleer1512

Indonesia has a strong military respect!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cameleer1512

Zarvan said:


> Not yet they need massive Air Force and also need increase size of Army as well as their equipment.


Strong for a Muslim nation i reckon, but yeah you are right they do need too upgrade more but currently i'd consider them pretty powerful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

Yeah.. we still need lots of work.. but our strongest strength is the spirit, we never over dependent on tools. In our history we have won against better armed enemies. We got our independence by fighting. Just because our inventory is lacking doesn't mean we are weak.


----------



## Indos

Cameleer1512 said:


> Strong for a Muslim nation i reckon, but yeah you are right they do need too upgrade more but currently i'd consider them pretty powerful.



Thanks, yup we will do the modernization in step by step basis inshaALLAH, the modernization that will also hopefully help not only our Armed Force, but also to reform our economic structure by making our strategic industries big enough ( that in return become competitive enough/ by boosting their R&D and economic scale ) to compete in both military and civilian product in global market.

This aim has been included into our new defense white paper just recently. Economic condition is a very essential factor in determining one nation military strength as well, and not merely about military equipment and others. As many Indonesian economist are now worried that too many import from high tech product will hurt our currency. Because of that, our strategic industries ( many of them have both defense and civilian product) become our backbone for achieving that goal.

This strategy in the long term will potentially benefit both our economy and Military strength in a great scale, in which cannot be achieved by using short sight kind of policy. And we also have huge potency to achieve the goal since our strategic industries have been developed since 70's 80's and 90's. Adding that with our already big economy and free trade within ASEAN region that reveal so much economic gain ahead that we can potentially get.

So it will be so fool and wasting policy if we dont prioritize our domestic industries for military procurement and wait them mature enough before we can actually talk about numbers in which @Zarvan try to suggest. During the process there are many economic matters that need money and attention like infrastructure project and also our R&D project in both civilian and military sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Together we strong. SASR and Kopassus 
@ori photographer


----------



## kaka404

i think sometimes people forgot that we are not playing CnC game here where numbers of unit and their technology level = strength...
what we are building here is a strong country.. which means military strength is just a single part of a very big picture... economy, education level, social welfare, infrastructure, and many many more also need to be strengthen. even international relationship is also part of the picture.
if one feet move faster then the other then one will obviously fall. the same can be said here. if there is no balance on all of these aspect then unrest and chaos will follow.

and imho the reason why a disaster/invasion/etc occur on a country is not because their military is weak. but rather because their country as a whole is weak

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

kaka404 said:


> i think sometimes people forgot that we are not playing CnC game here where numbers of unit and their technology level = strength...
> what we are building here is a strong country.. which means military strength is just a single part of a very big picture... economy, education level, social welfare, infrastructure, and many many more also need to be strengthen. even international relationship is also part of the picture.
> if one feet move faster then the other then one will obviously fall. the same can be said here. if there is no balance on all of these aspect then unrest and chaos will follow.
> 
> and imho the reason why a disaster/invasion/etc occur on a country is not because their military is weak. but rather because their country as a whole is weak


One can't see why Soviet and Yugoslavia is dissolved from earth map, obviously.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Defense Chief Plans April Russia Visit Eyeing Su-35 Purchase 
_Indonesian Ambassador to Russia Djauhari Oratmangun said that Indonesia’s defense minister plans to visit Russia in April to continue discussions on the procurement of Russian Su-35 Flanker-E superiority fighters._






MOSCOW (Sputnik) – Indonesia’s defense minister plans to visit Russia in April to continue discussions on the procurement of Russian Su-35 Flanker-E superiority fighters, Indonesian Ambassador to Russia Djauhari Oratmangun said Tuesday.

Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu announced Jakarta’s intention to purchase the Su-35s to replace the country's aging fleet of US-made Northrop F-5 Tiger II fighters, in September.

A joint military-technical cooperation commission held discussions late in November in the Indonesian capital.

The director for international cooperation at the Indonesian Defense Ministry told RIA Novosti at the time that Indonesian law required that _at least 35 percent of the procured technology be transferred to the country when entering into contracts for the purchase of foreign weaponry._

_http://sputniknews.com/business/20160126/1033732629/indonesian-defense-chief-russia-visit.html_



Indonesia announces new aerospace design centre
_The Indonesian government plans to establish an aerospace design centre to propel the country's capabilities in developing aircraft and related technologies for commercial and military applications._






The proposed facility will be developed within the Bandung Institute of Technology, which has close links with the country's armed forces and state-owned aerospace manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI).

Announcing the development on 25 January, Gusti Putu Suryawirawan, the Ministry of Industry's director general of metal, machinery, transportation equipment, and electronic industries, said the design centre would play a key role in shaping Indonesia's required industrial aerospace capability.

He confirmed the centre, which is expected to be established within the next year, would be involved in the implementation of national aerospace programmes, identifying priorities for the domestic manufacturing industry, providing technical guidance for local industry as well as seeking to enhance related industrial standards.

_http://www.janes.com/article/57465/indonesia-announces-new-aerospace-design-centre_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

Kalo yang ini nggak OT, kan? 

*Indonesia reverses course, increases defence budget*
_*Craig Caffrey, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
25 January 2016_

Indonesia has increased its defence budget by 2.0% for 2016 to IDR99.5 trillion (USD7.2 billion) according to figures released by the Ministry of Finance. The decision reverses a proposed 1.7% reduction in military expenditure which had been included under the draft budget.

Budgetary documentation, released on 14 January, also shows that actual spending on defence in 2015 reached around IDR102.3 billion, an increase of 4.8% or IDR4.7 trillion over the revised budget allocation planned by the government. As such, despite the upward revision, the 2016 budget ostensibly represents a 2.7% reduction compared with the funding provided for the previous fiscal year.

http://www.janes.com/article/57450/indonesia-reverses-course-increases-defence-budget

+++

Goyang dikit..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

One of the most successful defence product from Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

VBSS TEAM

Visit Board Search and Seizure


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesian Defense Chief Plans April Russia Visit Eyeing Su-35 Purchase*
315
70
16:45 26.01.2016(updated 16:50 26.01.2016)

*Indonesian Ambassador to Russia Djauhari Oratmangun said that Indonesia’s defense minister plans to visit Russia in April to continue discussions on the procurement of Russian Su-35 Flanker-E superiority fighters.*







Customers ‘Lining Up’ to Buy Russian Su-34, Su-35 Aircraft
MOSCOW (Sputnik) – Indonesia’s defense minister plans to visit Russia in April to continue discussions on the procurement of Russian Su-35 Flanker-E superiority fighters, Indonesian Ambassador to Russia Djauhari Oratmangun said Tuesday.


"The negotiations are ongoing. The Minister of Defense wants to visit Russia in April to continue the discussions," Oratmangun told RIA Novosti.

Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu announced Jakarta’s intention to purchase the Su-35s to replace the country's aging fleet of US-made Northrop F-5 Tiger II fighters, in September.

A joint military-technical cooperation commission held discussions late in November in the Indonesian capital.

The director for international cooperation at the Indonesian Defense Ministry told RIA Novosti at the time that Indonesian law required that at least 35 percent of the procured technology be transferred to the country when entering into contracts for the purchase of foreign weaponry.



Read more: http://sputniknews.com/business/201...defense-chief-russia-visit.html#ixzz3yMtu0C58


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Zarvan said:


> *Indonesian Defense Chief Plans April Russia Visit Eyeing Su-35 Purchase*
> 315
> 70
> 16:45 26.01.2016(updated 16:50 26.01.2016)
> 
> *Indonesian Ambassador to Russia Djauhari Oratmangun said that Indonesia’s defense minister plans to visit Russia in April to continue discussions on the procurement of Russian Su-35 Flanker-E superiority fighters.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Customers ‘Lining Up’ to Buy Russian Su-34, Su-35 Aircraft
> MOSCOW (Sputnik) – Indonesia’s defense minister plans to visit Russia in April to continue discussions on the procurement of Russian Su-35 Flanker-E superiority fighters, Indonesian Ambassador to Russia Djauhari Oratmangun said Tuesday.
> 
> 
> "The negotiations are ongoing. The Minister of Defense wants to visit Russia in April to continue the discussions," Oratmangun told RIA Novosti.
> 
> Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu announced Jakarta’s intention to purchase the Su-35s to replace the country's aging fleet of US-made Northrop F-5 Tiger II fighters, in September.
> 
> A joint military-technical cooperation commission held discussions late in November in the Indonesian capital.
> 
> The director for international cooperation at the Indonesian Defense Ministry told RIA Novosti at the time that Indonesian law required that at least 35 percent of the procured technology be transferred to the country when entering into contracts for the purchase of foreign weaponry.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://sputniknews.com/business/201...defense-chief-russia-visit.html#ixzz3yMtu0C58


REPOST!!!

Scroll up this page


----------



## waz

How many SU-35's will Indonesia look to acquire?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Formed Police Unit (FPU), 
_Indonesian National Police served at Darfur, Republic of North Sudan, Afrika. Fight for peace and humanity._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

waz said:


> How many SU-35's will Indonesia look to acquire?


I think they are looking to buy only 1 squadron

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

waz said:


> How many SU-35's will Indonesia look to acquire?





Zarvan said:


> I think they are looking to buy only 1 squadron


Correct, in short term program we only intend to acquire 12 - 16 units..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> One of the most successful defence product from Indonesia
> View attachment 289728



Dont forget Komodo, I believe it will be in hundreds as well (potentially)







And I bet we have ordered another 50 something to carry Starstreak Missile.







waz said:


> How many SU-35's will Indonesia look to acquire?



In the long term, it can be at least 32 Su 35. If we are satisfied with the performance and our economy keep expanding, there will be many more I believe, especially for acquisition program after 2019. The combination of Su 35 and KFX/IFX is actually so perfect, this is why we will use our own data link system for KFX/IFX project (based on current plan), not using the American one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> Dont forget Komodo, I believe it will be in hundreds as well (potentially). And I bet we have ordered another 50 something to carry Starstreak Missile.



The potential is definitely there, and huge. But as for now, we only have dozens units or so.. Maybe PINDAD should also introduce KOMODO as UN tactical vehicle for Indonesian troops to boost its positive image, just like ANOA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Cakep

Prajurit Yonif Para Raider 330/Tri Dharma / Brigade Infanteri Lintas Udara 17/Kujang I, Divisi Infanteri 1/Kostrad TNI AD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*10 Papuan Rebels Surrendered*
_26 January 2016 - Jakarta Globe_






*Jakarta*. At least 10 rebels from the separatist group Free Papua Organization, or OPM, operating in the remote highlands of the restive province of Papua have surrendered to Indonesian security officials, a local government official told media on Tuesday (26/1).

Henock Ibo, district head of Puncak Jaya, said the surrendered fighters had been led Goliath Tabuni — who is believed to be behind several low-level insurgencies, including the shooting deaths of a number of soldiers in the mountainous area.

The rebels surrendered their arms after attending his office on Jan. 15, telling Henock they had become disillusion with Goliat's leadership. At least two of the rebels were trusted lieutenants of Goliath, he said.

Goliath himself has already surrendered March last year along with 23 of his followers.

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/news/papua-opm-leader-surrenders-to-indonesian-military/
http://news.detik.com/berita/312757...hkan-diri-kami-bosan-berjuang-tidak-ada-hasil


+++

Indonesian Marine in their spare time... Testing bullet proof vest quality - Indonesian way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Den Bravo


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Harga panser badak dibuka 30 milyar, sekitar 2juta dollar. Kira-kira kemahalan gak?




_http://www.armyrecognition.com/janu...red_with_cmi_turret_90mm_cannon_12601161.html_


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Harga panser badak dibuka 30 milyar, sekitar 2juta dollar. Kira-kira kemahalan gak?



standard aja.....


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> standard aja.....



klo gitu retrofit amx-13, sekitar 10 milyar masih worthed ya, bikin Badak 1 bisa dapet 3 AMX-13 fully upgrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nametag

Leo 2A4 seken USD 700k, Leo 2A4RI USD 1.7 juta. Walau seken tp msh lebih murah daripada badak atau AMX 13 retro. Di kita alutsista lokal mahal karena industri pendukungnya gk ada, jd komponennya byk impor. Makanya di masa sby didorong hilirisasi, contohnya dgn UU minerba.

Masalah lain yaitu economic of scale, dgn pesanan kemenhan yg cuma 50 unit harganya jd mahal. Bandingkan dgn leo yg komitmen pemerintah jerman saja sdh diatas 2000 pembeliannya.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

nametag said:


> Leo 2A4 seken USD 700k, Leo 2A4RI USD 1.7 juta. Walau seken tp msh lebih murah daripada badak atau AMX 13 retro. Di kita alutsista lokal mahal karena industri pendukungnya gk ada, jd komponennya byk impor. Makanya di masa sby didorong hilirisasi, contohnya dgn UU minerba.
> 
> Masalah lain yaitu economic of scale, dgn pesanan kemenhan yg cuma 50 unit harganya jd mahal. Bandingkan dgn leo yg komitmen pemerintah jerman saja sdh diatas 2000 pembeliannya.



itu leo seken umurnya udah berapa puluh tahun? Klo bikin baru berapa? Masih ada yang jual harga segitu sekarang? 700rb itu as is, nggak diupgrade sama sekali. Jerman bikin ribuan unit leo juga karena faktor perang, coba klo indonesia perang, bisa bikin ribuan juga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Dari malang saya melaporkan kalo pengecatan sudah 100%, mesin masih lengkap di iswahyudi tapi masalahnya gak ada pilot yg mau nerbangin 











Fokus ke Hawk yg lagi dicat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Dari malang saya melaporkan kalo pengecatan sudah 100%, mesin masih lengkap di iswahyudi tapi masalahnya gak ada pilot yg mau nerbangin
> View attachment 289868
> View attachment 289869
> View attachment 289870



selain pengecatan ada kah yang diupgrade? berapa unit?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> selain pengecatan ada kah yang diupgrade? berapa unit?


Gak ada yang diupgrade, hanya service biasa dan repainting jadi kamo abu-abu.

Semua hawk nanti akan satu kamo, loreng ijo dan biru muda ditiadakan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Fokus ke Hawk yg lagi dicat



Itu ada punuknya gan hawknya? ditambah apaan?


----------



## Bhayangkara

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Dari malang saya melaporkan kalo pengecatan sudah 100%, mesin masih lengkap di iswahyudi tapi masalahnya gak ada pilot yg mau nerbangin
> View attachment 289868
> View attachment 289869
> View attachment 289870
> 
> 
> Fokus ke Hawk yg lagi dicat


Haha, I'm even more focused on the Skyhawk, I think that plane which would be revived 



pr1v4t33r said:


> Itu ada punuknya gan hawknya? ditambah apaan?


That's A-4E Skyhawk mas bro..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bhayangkara said:


> That's A-4E Skyhawk mas bro..



Sisa berapa nih yang masih aktif? / mau diaktifkan kembali?


----------



## Bhayangkara

pr1v4t33r said:


> Sisa berapa nih yang masih aktif? / mau diaktifkan kembali?


Udah pada pensiun semua mas. Klo gak salah pesawat A4 itu dicat ulang buat dijadikan monumen deh (tolong dikoreksi)..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bhayangkara said:


> Udah pada pensiun semua mas. Klo gak salah pesawat A4 itu dicat ulang buat dijadikan monumen deh (tolong dikoreksi)..



ok, thanks. Kirain mau dihidupkan lagi..



Perkenalan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Bhayangkara said:


> Udah pada pensiun semua mas. Klo gak salah pesawat A4 itu dicat ulang buat dijadikan monumen deh (tolong dikoreksi)..



Yap buat dijadikan monumen...

Corvette Sigma (clean)

@ryanboedi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Trio armored vehicle from PINDAD
_




Komodo 4x4 reconnaissance, Badak 6x6 FSV dan Anoa 6x6 APC, jalan-jalan membelah hutan_

Old and obsolete trio




_Ferret, Saladin and Saracen_

FPU





Holding the line




_Indonesian Police Mobile Brigade riot control exercise _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Army Snipers 

@ryanboedi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Old & New







Pindad 6x6 IFV old prototype. In my opinion, hull design overall looks better than the recently approved badak FSV design.

Pindad IFV prototype with Denel LCT-20 turret





 90mm cannon version. Quite curious about the looks if we put CMI 90mm turret on top of it...





Maybe it will look like this...





Badak FSV





Which one looks better?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

*KRI Usman Harun-359 warship join IFR 2016 in India*
Minggu, 27 Desember 2015 17:01 WIB





_Documentation of incoming of the Indonesian Navy's Multi Role Light Fregate (MRLF) class, KRI Usman Harun-359, in Karimunjawa waters, Central Java, Sunday (28/9). She was build at Maritime Naval Ship Dockyard, England, together with her sister ships, KRI John Lie-358 and KRI BUng Tomo-357. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)_

Surabaya, East Java (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Usman Harun-359 warship is ready to take part in International Fleet Review (IFR) 2016 which will be held in India on February 4-8, 2016, the ship commander has stated.

"We are ready to display the original Indonesian cultural arts, such as the Ramayana ballet version of kecak Bali dance, musical performance keroncong that will accompany the Bengawan Solo song, as well as some typical dances of India," the ship commander, Navy Colonel Didong Rio Duta, pointed out the warship's plan here on Sunday.

According to Duta, commander of the 90m-long warship, over 50 delegations of Navy across the globe are expected to participate in the International Fleet Review (IFR) 2016.

KRI Usman Harun-359 operator has reported its readiness to commander of the Indonesian Eastern Fleet Commander, Rear Admiral Darwanto, in Surabaya, East Java, to leave for India in a bid to participate in the event.

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/102216/kri-usman-harun-359-warship-ready-to-join-ifr-2016-in-india






_KRI Usman Aaron (USH) -359 commanded by Col (P) Tri Heri Wibowo has carried out checks worthiness test equipment and weapon control system network facilities KRI USH-359, Java Sea, Saturday, January 23, 2016. Examination was part of the preparation KRI Aaron Usman participate in the International Fleet Review (IFR) in Visakhapatnam, India._






_Minister of Defense of the Republic of Indonesia (Indonesian Defense Minister) Gen. (ret) Ryamizard Ryacudu visiting Army personnel who are members of the military Mechanised Battalion Task Force Garuda Contingent (Konga) XXIII-A / UNIFIL (United Nations Interim Force in Lebanon)
_





_Panglima TNI Bagikan Belasan Mobil Rp 1 Miliar per Unit di Surabaya. Hijau diperuntukkan bagi satuan perwira tinggi pemimpin satker di lingkungan TNI AD. Wrangler biru untuk TNI AL dan abu-abu untuk AU.





K9 Landed_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khafee

pr1v4t33r said:


> ok, thanks. Kirain mau dihidupkan lagi..
> 
> 
> 
> Perkenalan
> View attachment 289895
> 
> 
> View attachment 289896
> 
> 
> View attachment 289944
> 
> 
> View attachment 289945


More details about this interesting vehicle would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## William Hung

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/01/20/056737752/Govt-Boosts-Domestic-Ship-Construction



> "So far, Philippines, Thailand and Vietnam have ordered Indonesian warships," he said.



@Indos any idea what kind of ships he is talking about?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Khafee said:


> More details about this interesting vehicle would be appreciated. Thanks!



All-terrain truck from mother Russia, cooming soon to Indonesia.



2 Changbogo submarine will be completed in 2017, 1 is built in Korea, and 1 is built in Indonesia. The last unit will be completed in 2018.


> Pada 2017, kata Arie, Angkatan Laut akan mendapat dua tambahan kapal selam dari Korea Selatan. Dua kapal tersebut masing-masing dibuat di Korea dan Indonesia. Angkatan Laut akan kembali menerima satu kapal selam pada 2018.


_http://nasional.tempo.co/read/news/2016/01/26/078739441/tni-kekuatan-angkatan-laut-masih-kurang_


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

F-5 Tiger

@jeff_prananda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

Police Anti-terror units seizing a suspected terrorist hideout in Tangerang which linked to yesterday Jakarta terrorist attacks





Police paramilitary in Poso, Celebes Island during military operations to dismantle Santoso terrorist network.





And never forget your daily prayer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

About Bear Mr. Moon

«BEAR» 204-60 is a compact and maneuverable all-terrain truck with a gasoline engine HYUNDAI Theta. The engine volume is 2.4 L. and power of 179 hp. It is a monovolume truck, i.e. cargo and passenger compartments are combined in one space, for bigger load and passenger capacity. Drivetrain 4x4 - full-time all-wheel drive with inter-axle differential. You get a real versatile truck «two in one» - all-terrain truck for transporting people (up to nine persons) and for transporting cargoes. Such cab can take a cargo up to 800 kg. Apart from that it is still the same «BEAR Mr. MOON» - reliable and easy in maintenance all-terrain truck, level of ergonomics and comfort of which is not inferior to a modern off-road truck.
Equipped with professional light optics Hella.
General Specification
Fuel consumption for 100 km:
On highway: 15 I
On off-road up to 25 I

*Maximum speed: *
On highway: 70 km/hr
On water: up to 5 km/hr
Type of suspension: Independent, on double wishbones
Gear box: 5-speed, manual
Transfer gear case: 2-speed, inter-axle differential with a forced lock
Inter-wheel gear: With self-locking differentials
Wheel reduction gear: With single gearing
Steering: Worm gear with hydraulic assist
Tyres: 1300x700-21 mm, tubeless, low pressure
Dry weight: 1950 kg
Load capacity: 800 kg
Drivetrain: 4x4
Number of seats:
Fuel tanks capacity: 2x68 L

*ENGINE*
Model: HYUNDAI THETA 2
Displacement: 2.4 L cm3
Number of cylinders: 4
Rated power: 179 hp/131.65 kW
Compression ratio: 10.5: 1
Ecological Standard: EURO 4/5
Fuel: 92/95 octane gasoline

Source:
http://www.redboxuae.com/pages/41/Bear-Mr.-Moon.html

another BEAR: STAR WALKER




another BEAR: STAR WALKER CARGO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Saudi Defence Minister with his Indonesian counterpart.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

William Hung said:


> http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/01/20/056737752/Govt-Boosts-Domestic-Ship-Construction
> 
> 
> 
> @Indos any idea what kind of ships he is talking about?



The the news put wrong photo though....

He is talking about SSV and frigate made in PT PAL Indonesia ( Sigma/Damen design) . Destroyer escort I believe.....The journalist forget to put "escort" thing on it..... In other words it is actually a frigate, the project name is PKR 10514.

PKR 10514 project






SSV for Philippine is similar like Makassar Class LPD made by PT PAL previously






-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Talking about Vietnam, Thailand....Maybe they are talking about non-combatan ship*



pr1v4t33r said:


> 2 Changbogo submarine will be completed in 2017, 1 is built in Korea, and 1 is built in Indonesia. The last unit will be completed in 2018.
> 
> _http://nasional.tempo.co/read/news/2016/01/26/078739441/tni-kekuatan-angkatan-laut-masih-kurang_



I believe Indonesian made Changbogo will not be completed at that time, it need years to make one, so 2019 is the more precise time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## William Hung

Indos said:


> The the news put wrong photo though....
> 
> He is talking about SSV and frigate made in PT PAL Indonesia ( Sigma/Damen design) . Destroyer escort I believe.....The journalist forget to put "escort" thing on it..... In other words it is actually a frigate, the project name is PKR 10514.
> 
> PKR 10514 project
> 
> View attachment 289997
> 
> 
> SSV for Philippine is similar like Makassar Class LPD made by PT PAL previously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Talking about Vietnam, Thailand....Maybe they are talking about non-combatan ship*
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Indonesian made Changbogo will not be completed at that time, it need years to make one, so 2019 is the more precise time.



Thanks bro, what about the Thai and Viet orders, what type of “warships” was ordered?


----------



## Indos

William Hung said:


> Thanks bro, what about the Thai and Viet orders, what type of “warships” was ordered?



I dont have any idea about Thailand and Vietnam order for combatan ship, I assume the journalist make wrong quotes once again. I believe it might be a civilian ship regarding any Vietnam or Thailand order since PT PAL has several dockyard and has specialization in both civilian and war ship.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

My _military_ is bigger than yours …






"The Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia is non-negotiable. Our military forces must be larger and more modern than neighbouring countries, like Singapore, Malaysia, Australia, and so on. Given our vast country, the Indonesian military forces must absolutely be larger"

This isn’t about Australia. Not only did SBY not single out Australia, his statements were about reassurance, not threat. What he said makes more sense when you consider SBY, a former general, was speaking at Latihan Gabungan 2013 (a joint military exercise involving 16,000 troops) in front of a large military crowd and, in the lead up to the 2014 presidential election, he was reaching out to a domestic audience.

Looking at its strategic circumstances, it also makes sense for Indonesia to have a bigger military. It’s a vast archipelago with different strategic priorities, the most pressing of which are sovereignty and territorial integrity, and it’s in dire need to boost air and naval capabilities.

https://securityscholar.wordpress.com/2013/05/04/my-military-is-bigger-than-yours/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Singapore has signed a program to upgrade their 60 F 16 block 52 that will complete after 5-6 years to come. A growing nationalism among Asian countries (they always see Indonesia as their major thread) has been their ultimate worry currently, as said by their Armed Force General lately.

Australia in the other hand will acquire about 100 F 35.

Despite that, our political weight is still greater than both countries in international politics, and we still can name our warship as Usman Harun (Two Indonesian marine that did sabotage (bombing) in Singapore).








KRI Usman Harun weapon system







Better Indonesian to play smart here and keep growing our economy and defense industry step by step........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> I can say that if Singapore refuse to let Indonesia take the FIR in the Batam region, we will possibly take that by force. Maybe not now, but after 2030 the possibility is huge. So better to cooperate with us now, before we inshaALLAH has already been too big. Better Indonesian to play smart here and keep growing our economy and defense industry step by step........



Not a chance. We'll take the Batam FIR within 2-3 years from now. That's the deadline. I will not expect further delay. It will happen sooner than later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> Not a chance. We'll take the Batam FIR 2-3 years from now. That's the deadline. I will not expect further delay. It will happen sooner than later.



2030 is not a diplomatic effort though, I just give a warrant here since who know who will lead Indonesian in the future.

I still see that we will take the FIR after we upgrade all the radars in the area, and I believe ICAO will give us the control in 2019 as we will be possibly ready with all of the required infrastructure at that time.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> I still see that we will take the FIR after we upgrade all the radars in the area, and I believe ICAO will give us the control in 2019 as we will be possibly ready with all of the required infrastructure at that time.



Klo ngomong nggak sanggup, Jonan bakal mental. Bakal ditagih terus perkembangannya tuh sama presiden

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Since when Usman harun have mk 41vls, RAM and mk29 torp launcher

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nametag

Indos said:


> Singapore has signed a program to upgrade their 60 F 16 block 52 that will complete after 5-6 years to come. A growing nationalism among Asian countries (they always see Indonesia as their major thread) has been their ultimate worry currently, as said by their Armed Force General lately.
> 
> Australia in the other hand will acquire about 100 F 35.
> 
> Despite that, our political weight is still greater than both countries in international politics, and we still can name our warship as Usman Harun (Two Indonesian marine that did sabotage (bombing) in Singapore).
> 
> Better Indonesian to play smart here and keep growing our economy and defense industry step by step........



Foreign/international think tank agreed that growing military spending in the East Asia including ASEAN are because China growing assertiveness. not because they are afraid of Indonesia, we should not over exaggerated ourselves. they do consider us as threat during Sukarno confrontation policy, but right now they prefer to consider us as potential allies.

IMHO it is us that have to much chauvinistic tendency and superiority-inferiority complex. So let's not confined ourselves to such perceptions. To me rather than being feared by others, Indonesia should be a country that are respected and look upon by others with admiration.

Oh, and did you know that Singapore is the biggest foreign investor in Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

nametag said:


> Foreign/international think tank agreed that growing military spending in the East Asia including ASEAN are because China growing assertiveness. not because they are afraid of Indonesia, we should not over exaggerated ourselves. they do consider us as threat during Sukarno confrontation policy, but right now they prefer to consider us as potential allies.
> 
> IMHO it is us that have to much chauvinistic tendency and superiority-inferiority complex. So let's not confined ourselves to such perceptions. To me rather than being feared by others, Indonesia should be a country that are respected and look upon by others with admiration.
> 
> Oh, and did you know that Singapore is the biggest foreign investor in Indonesia.



Nope, for Singapore it is different, they dont have anything to do with China since their country is not placed in South China Sea. 

Not us who has inferiority complex since our defense budget is very rational and I like that strategy as well.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Singapore is not an issue. We have our objective... World Maritime Axis. Set sail and stay the course...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Klo ngomong nggak sanggup, Jonan bakal mental. Bakal ditagih terus perkembangannya tuh sama presiden


Yap 2-3 tahun lagi karna alatnya kan belum punya

Ngomongin singapur, Ini radar jenis apa ya? Kok tingginya sampe 174meter. Kenapa singapur cemburu? Apa lautnya ikut kena sapu radar ini? 

http://m.batamtoday.com/detail2.php?id=66757-Radar-CSS-Tercanggih-Milik-BC-Dibangun-di

http://batam.batamtoday.com/berita66759-Radar-BC-yang-Bikin-Singapura-'Cemburu'.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Yap 2-3 tahun lagi karna alatnya kan belum punya



Iya itu dia maksudnya. Dikasih waktu 2-3 tahun untuk persiapan ngambil alih FIR. Harus sanggup, klo ngeluh nggak sanggup bakal diisi yang lain.

Keren radarnya, 174m itu tinggi menaranya. Selat malaka kedepan harus berada dibawah kendali dan pengawasan Indonesia secara efektif. Klo Singapur protes atas pemasangan radar mah bukan kabar buruk, itu kabar baik. Berarti keputusannya sudah tepat. 





Klo diberita ini tinggi nya 75 meter. _http://batamnews.co.id/berita-10589...a-cukai-batam-ini-bikin-gentar-singapura.html_


----------



## Bhayangkara

madokafc said:


> Since when Usman harun have mk 41vls, RAM and mk29 torp launcher


Hehe, sepertinya mas @Indos ini suka keliru klo pasang gambar yg dimaksud. 


Indos said:


> KRI Usman Harun weapon system


The picture your posting above is Brandenburg class fregate of Germany's navy and not KRI Usman Harun (meskipun sy berharap klo kapal tersebut masuk ke inventory TNI-AL)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Bhayangkara said:


> The picture your posting above is Brandenburg class fregate of Germany's navy and not KRI Usman Harun (meskipun sy berharap klo kapal tersebut masuk ke inventory TNI-AL)





OK this is the real one.....

KRI Usman Harun

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhayangkara

nametag said:


> Foreign/international think tank agreed that growing military spending in the East Asia including ASEAN are because China growing assertiveness. not because they are afraid of Indonesia, we should not over exaggerated ourselves. they do consider us as threat during Sukarno confrontation policy, but right now they prefer to consider us as potential allies.
> 
> IMHO it is us that have to much chauvinistic tendency and superiority-inferiority complex. So let's not confined ourselves to such perceptions. To me rather than being feared by others, Indonesia should be a country that are respected and look upon by others with admiration.
> 
> Oh, and did you know that Singapore is the biggest foreign investor in Indonesia.


Absolutely correct! Theres no need too much chauvinistic attitudes here. Whether we like it or not, Singapore is the only country in ASEAN which considered as our strategic partner be it in the economic and defense strategy. And Indonesia would never be a threat to Singapore or other ASEAN neighbors for whatever reasons..


----------



## Indos

Singapore and Australia tapping us, so it is seen as they really see us as a threat since we dont do thing like that.

The naming of the frigate as Usman Harun I believe is the respond after the tapping case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Kata siapa kita gak nyadap tetangga2 kita termasuk Oz dan Sg? Bedanya kita gak ketauan aja, kalo intel gak jalan susah mau ngadepin kebijakan luar negeri tetangga yg penuh dinamika. Indonesia punya sharing intelligent dgn China US bahkan Korut kok....


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian government 'using Sydney server for spyware program'


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> Kata siapa kita gak nyadap tetangga2 kita termasuk Oz dan Sg? Bedanya kita gak ketauan aja, kalo intel gak jalan susah mau ngadepin kebijakan luar negeri tetangga yg penuh dinamika. Indonesia punya sharing intelligent dgn China US bahkan Korut kok....



Bukannya bantuin gue malah ikut sikut...........

Kalo mau ngakuin penyadapan jangan disini dong tempatnya..........


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Mungkin foto ini yg buat Fansboy Gripen ato pespur lainnya geram... 

1 sukhoi butuh 1 tanker , bahkan tanker se iswahyudi gak cukup layanin unit sukhoi yg dateng  sbg perbandingan sajah 2 truk tanker itu cukup buat ngisi 2 unit F-16 dengan 3 eksternal tank pada masing2 pesawat hihi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Kata siapa kita gak nyadap tetangga2 kita termasuk Oz dan Sg? Bedanya kita gak ketauan aja, kalo intel gak jalan susah mau ngadepin kebijakan luar negeri tetangga yg penuh dinamika. Indonesia punya sharing intelligent dgn China US bahkan Korut kok....


Semua negara spying on each other koq.
Setiap kedubes punya fungsi selain diplomatis juga fungsi intelijen.


----------



## Nike

Gatot nurmantyo leading the team in one of field games in Bhumi karang pilang


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Kopassus
#rescue #merapi


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Anoa 6x6, number already produced around 350 units (kira-kira)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

So, what's different beetwen anoa and anoa2?
@pr1v4t33r

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

Indos said:


> Singapore and Australia tapping us, so it is seen as they really see us as a threat since we dont do thing like that.
> 
> The naming of the frigate as Usman Harun I believe is the respond after the tapping case.


Hehe.. As already said by others, tapping and spying to one another in the intelligence activity is something that usually done by each countries for the sake of their interest.. And what makes those wiretapping scandal was so special, which has been conducted by Australia with their FiveEyes grups including Singapore. Is because they do it not only targeted to a President (SBY) but also to his wife, which was then regarded as embarrassment activity and highly inappropriate.
And one more thing that we should to know, those tapping is not only targeting Indonesia, but also Germany which actually is a member of NATO. So does that mean the US and others who involved is considered the Germany as a threat and an enemy? I dont think so..

And about the planned to takeover the FIR by Indonesian authorithies, off course 100% I would support it. Because indeed it was supposed to be for the sake of sovereignty over our own airspace..

Anyway, apapun komentar dari teman2 termasuk saya tolong jangan dimasukin hati ya mas, dan tujuannya sama sekali gak bermaksud untuk menggurui atau apapun. Karena bagaimanapun jg saya sendiri banyak belajar dari rekan2 disini termasuk dari mas Indos sendiri..


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 290055
> 
> So, what's different beetwen anoa and anoa2?
> @pr1v4t33r



*Minor improvement mostly. *
Model terbaru dari ANOA 6x6 adalah ANOA V2 yang memiliki peningkatan teknologi tanpa mengubah bentuk fisik ANOA secara drastis. ANOA V2 ini memiliki kelebihan yaitu kupola yang berbentuk cembung sehingga bisa memantulkan peluru dengan lebih efektif, sistem ramp door yang mampu berfungsi manual maupun otomatis (apabila terjadi malafungsi elektronik pintu masih dapat dibuka dengan tangan), kursi yang bisa dilipat, Remote Weapon System berkaliber 7.62 mm sehingga tidak perlu menembakan senapan mesin dari kupola secara manual, serta sistem keamanan jendela yang dipermudah-dulu hanya bisa menutup jendela pengaman dari luar, sekarang mampu dilakukan dari dalam.





_https://id.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pindad_APS-3_ANOA_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Bhayangkara said:


> Hehe.. As already said by others, tapping and spying to one another in the intelligence activity is something that usually done by each countries for the sake of their interest.. And what makes those wiretapping scandal was so special, which has been conducted by Australia with their FiveEyes grups including Singapore. Is because they do it not only targeted to a President (SBY) but also to his wife, which was then regarded as embarrassment activity and highly inappropriate.
> And one more thing that we should to know, those tapping is not only targeting Indonesia, but also Germany which actually is a member of NATO. So does that mean the US and others who involved is considered the Germany as a threat and an enemy? I dont think so..
> 
> And about the planned to takeover the FIR by Indonesian authorithies, off course 100% I would support it. Because indeed it was supposed to be for the sake of sovereignty over our own airspace..
> 
> Anyway, apapun komentar dari teman2 termasuk saya tolong jangan dimasukin hati ya mas, dan tujuannya sama sekali gak bermaksud untuk menggurui atau apapun. Karena bagaimanapun jg saya sendiri banyak belajar dari rekan2 disini termasuk dari mas Indos sendiri..



Well, my opinion regarding Indonesia is seen by Singapore as their main threat is something that is well known, even Singaporeans will acknowledge that. It is not China that become their main threat though, that make them have so huge defense spending relative to their GDP, since it is not logic at all if it is mean toward China. 

But, of course I dont have anything to do with their perception toward us here.

And what I said before in previous post is quite firm though that FIR is something fixed in Indonesian side, we will not want to tolerate that thing.

Enggak ada yg dimasukin ke hati, ane cuma becanda ama Mado kok......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Starting from yesterday till tomorrow, Indonesian rocket consortium in which comprised of Pindad, Dahana, PT DI, BPPT, and Lapan along with envoy from TNI and MOD will testing Rhan 122B. If the performance is satified the requirement, Marinir will become the first user of Rhan 122B.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

> Seluruh kegiatan uji Fungsi/Uji Dinamis yang dilaksanakan Konsorsium Roket Nasional yang terdiri dari Kemhan, Kemristek dan Dikti, PT. DI, PT. Pindad, PT. Dahana, PT. Krakatau Steel, ITB dan ITS merupakan rangkaian program *pengembangan dan penyempurnaan Roket R-Han 122 B dengan jangkauan>25 km*. Diharapkan kegiatan tersebut mendapatkan hasil yang maksimal, sehingga kedepan akan didorong untuk memenuhi kebutuhan TNI AL sebagai pengguna awal.


_http://dmc.kemhan.go.id/post-balitbang-kemhan-adakan-uji-dinamiss-roket-rhan-122-b.html_

Target jarak jangkau tembaknya lumayan bagus sampe lebih dari 25km. Kalo bisa adopsi MLRSnya sekalian, bikinan indomesin.







TNI AD juga bisa pake buat gantiin MLRS lawas, sekalian menyederhanakan logistik. Biar sama-sama pake roket 122mm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> *Minor improvement mostly. *
> Model terbaru dari ANOA 6x6 adalah ANOA V2 yang memiliki peningkatan teknologi tanpa mengubah bentuk fisik ANOA secara drastis. ANOA V2 ini memiliki kelebihan yaitu kupola yang berbentuk cembung sehingga bisa memantulkan peluru dengan lebih efektif, sistem ramp door yang mampu berfungsi manual maupun otomatis (apabila terjadi malafungsi elektronik pintu masih dapat dibuka dengan tangan), kursi yang bisa dilipat, Remote Weapon System berkaliber 7.62 mm sehingga tidak perlu menembakan senapan mesin dari kupola secara manual, serta sistem keamanan jendela yang dipermudah-dulu hanya bisa menutup jendela pengaman dari luar, sekarang mampu dilakukan dari dalam.
> 
> View attachment 290135
> 
> _https://id.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pindad_APS-3_ANOA_


Cuma minor change, pantesan susah bedain
---------------------------------
KOPASKA


----------



## Bennedict

Currently, Marine Corps has estimated strength of 29.000, with 336 armoured vehicles.












-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------










AMX-10P ordered by Marine Corps in 1981, but they were largely dissapointed by the lack of amphibious capability which is crucial to the Marine Corps' doctrine (only 2 km/h when swimming). Despite the minor issues, this IFV is still capable to punch the line with GIAT CS-90F-90mm High velocity, capable to penetrate (est) 320mm RHA. This vehicle now currently under reserve and front line duty are given to BMP-3F

credit to @indonesian_military

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

FPU Unamid












Cakep SS2nya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Last day at Rapim Polri's exhibition 





Komodo 4x4 for Paskhas


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Fatahillah 361 Mid Life Modernisation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Last day at Rapim Polri's exhibition
> View attachment 290279
> 
> 
> Komodo 4x4 for Paskhas
> View attachment 290284


Panjang umur si mbah samber langit


----------



## Indos

VP support PT Dirgantara Indonesia

*KUNJUNGAN KERJA KE PTDI, WAKIL PRESIDEN DUKUNG INDUSTRI DIRGANTARA INDONESIA*
20 Januari 2016 | 17:00 






Bandung, 20 Januari 2016 – Humas PTDI

Pada hari ini Rabu tanggal 20 Januari 2016 bertempat di PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero), Wakil Presiden Republik Indonesia, Bapak Muhammad Jusuf Kalla, 

mengunjungi PTDI dalam rangka kunjungan kerjanya di Bandung. Ikut serta dalam rombongan yakni Menteri Pertahanan, Bapak Ryamizard Ryacudu, 

Menteri Perindustrian, Bapak Saleh Husin, Menteri BUMN, Ibu Rini Soemarno, dan Gubernur Jawa Barat, Bapak Ahmad Heryawan. 


Rombongan kunjungan kerja Wakil Presiden diterima oleh Dewan Komisaris beserta Jajaran Direksi PTDI, dalam rangka meninjau fasilitas produksi 

dan produk unggulan pesawat terbang dan jet tempur PTDI. Wakil Presiden Republik Indonesia didampingi oleh Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) beserta rombongan menuju 

Aerostructure Direktorat Produksi untuk melihat proses produksi part dan komponen pesawat yang diproduksi di PTDI, setelah itu rombongan melihat Hanggar Sub Assy dan Final Assy Pesawat Fixed Wing 

untuk melihat proses perakitan pesawat CN235 yang telah dipesan oleh Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia untuk digunakan oleh TNI AU dan TNI AL, Thailand, Senegal, 

kemudian pesanan dari Filipina untuk pesawat NC212i. 


Selain itu kunjungan ini sebagai bentuk dukungan pemerintah terhadap PTDI terutama pesawat N219 yang pada tanggal 10 Desember 2015 telah ditampilkan perdana kepada publik. 

Pesawat N219 saat ini sedang memasuki tahapan sertifikasi kelaikan udara dari Direktorat Kelaikan Udara dan Pengoperasian Pesawat Udara (DKUPPU) di bawah Kementerian Perhubungan. 

Kegiatan sertifikasi ini bertujuan agar pesawat N219 dapat memiliki production certificate dan type certificate. 

Production certificate adalah sertifikasi yang menyatakan bahwa telah memenuhi standar produksi kelaikan udara untuk pesawat yang diproduksi di bawah sertifikat produksi. 

Hal ini untuk menjamin keamanan sebuah pesawat yang akan diproduksi. 


Sedangkan type certificate adalah sertifikasi kelaikan udara dari desain manufaktur pesawat. Sertifikat ini dikeluarkan oleh badan pengatur dalam hal ini yang berwenang di wilayah Indonesia 

adalah DKUPPU Kementerian Perhubungan dan sekalinya type certificate telah dikeluarkan, desain tidak dapat diubah. 

Kedua jenis sertifikat yang akan diperoleh tersebut berfungsi mengatur dan mengawasi dokumen desain dan proses suatu pesawat terbang dalam hal ini pesawat N219 

yang akan dilihat bahwa desain dan proses pembuatan pesawat N219 telah memenuhi persyaratan kelaikan udara dan keselamatan penerbangan.


Saat ini sedang dibuat 2 purwarupa pesawat N219 untuk mendapatkan sertifikasi kelaikan terbang dari DKUPPU Kementerian Perhubungan dan 2 test article pesawat N219 

untuk uji lab struktur pesawat N219. Setelah mendapatkan sertifikasi dan dinyatakan layak terbang, pesawat N219 rencananya akan diterbangkan perdana pada 

bulan Agustus 2016 atau bertepatan dengan Hari jadi PTDI.

Diakhir kunjungannya Wapres juga meninjau kesiapan dari program pesawat tempur yang pada tanggal 7 Januari 2016 telah ditandatangani perjanjian kerjasama antara 

PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) dengan Korean Aerospace Industries (KAI) mengenai WAA (Work Assignment Agreement) untuk memulai proyek pengembangan pesawat tempur generasi 4.5

yang bernama Korea Fighter Xperiment/Indonesia Fighter Xperiment (KFX/IFX).


Perjanjian kerjasama WAA (Work Assignment Agreement) menghasilkan kesepakatan antara PTDI dan KAI untuk melaksanakan proses Engineering and Manufacturing Development (EMD) 

hingga menghasilkan 6 unit prototype atau purwarupa yang siap produksi. 

PTDI akan mengirimkan para engineer ke Korea Selatan selama tiga hingga empat tahun untuk mempelajari pembuatan pesawat tempur KF-X/IF-X hingga menyelesaikan prototype 

yang selanjutnya direncanakan akan mulai diproduksi pada tahun 2025 di Indonesia dan Korea Selatan. 

Pesawat tempur generasi 4.5 ternyata dirancang mengungguli fighter atau jet tempur yang ada saat ini yakni di atas F-16, F-18, Sukhoi Su-35, Dassault Rafale hingga Eurofighter Typhoon yang merupakan generasi ke-4. Sedangkan pesawat tempur generasi 5 yang ada saat ini baru ada F-35 dan F-22. 

Saat ini PTDI sedang mengembangkan beberapa program pengembangan Pesawat komersial maupun Pesawat Tempur yang diharapkan akan memajukan industri Indonesia 

dan menciptakan kemandirian bangsa di bidang dirgantara. Oleh karena itu kunjungan ini memiliki arti penting bagi PTDI bahwa Pemerintah dengan serius mendukung pengembangan Industri Dirgantara.



http://www.indonesian-aerospace.com/view.php?m=release&t=release-detil&id=95


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Ex RAAF A97-005





Brimob's weapons pack. Steyr, saug, and sniper barrett spotted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Made in Pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*indonesia plans to build aerospace design center - (d)*
Senin, 25 Januari 2016 16:51 WIB | 1.478 Views
Pewarta: Sella Gareta




CEO of PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Budi Santoso (left) alongside with Chief Engineering N219, Palmana Bhanandhi, cheched the N-219's cockpit, in PT Dirgantara Indonesia's production hangar, last December. (ANTARA FOTO/Novrian Arbi)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Ministry of Industry is planning to build an aerospace design center in the Bandung Institute of Technology.

Director General of Metal, Transportation Machine and Electronics of the Ministry of Industry, I Gusti Putu Suryawirawan, stated here on Monday that the design center will help the country excel in the aerospace program.

"We are still developing the plan in hopes of restoring the glory of the national aerospace industry," Suryawirawan remarked after attending a meeting with the Indonesia Aircraft and Component Manufacturer Association (Inacom) in the ministry.

The design center will be the hub for implementing some aerospace programs, such as identifying the potential of the national aircraft component manufacturing industry.

Moreover, the center will provide technical guidance to enhance the competency and standards of the national aircraft component manufacturing industry.

Despite an ongoing plan, the government has conducted some technical guidance on rubber sealing, interiors, metal components, tools and jig, aircraft components' quality standards, retreaded aircraft tires, and main and nose landing gear for the N-219 commuter aircraft. 

The ministry is helping to develop synergy in the national component industry, which has the potential to collaborate with the state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia and PT Regio Aviasi Industry (RAI) to encourage the national industry involved in the manufacture of N-219 components.

The N-219 is a 19-seater passenger aircraft produced by PT Dirgantara Indonesia using the expertise of local engineers and technicians. It will be head to head with the famous bushmaster Canadian DHC-6 Twin Otter.

The growing national aerospace industry is expected to boost Indonesia's economic growth, provide jobs, attract investment, and help the nation excel in technology.

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/102737/indonesia-plans-to-build-aerospace-design-center--d

*indonesia plans to build aerospace design center - (d)*
Senin, 25 Januari 2016 16:51 WIB | 1.478 Views
Pewarta: Sella Gareta




CEO of PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Budi Santoso (left) alongside with Chief Engineering N219, Palmana Bhanandhi, cheched the N-219's cockpit, in PT Dirgantara Indonesia's production hangar, last December. (ANTARA FOTO/Novrian Arbi)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Ministry of Industry is planning to build an aerospace design center in the Bandung Institute of Technology.

Director General of Metal, Transportation Machine and Electronics of the Ministry of Industry, I Gusti Putu Suryawirawan, stated here on Monday that the design center will help the country excel in the aerospace program.

"We are still developing the plan in hopes of restoring the glory of the national aerospace industry," Suryawirawan remarked after attending a meeting with the Indonesia Aircraft and Component Manufacturer Association (Inacom) in the ministry.

The design center will be the hub for implementing some aerospace programs, such as identifying the potential of the national aircraft component manufacturing industry.

Moreover, the center will provide technical guidance to enhance the competency and standards of the national aircraft component manufacturing industry.

Despite an ongoing plan, the government has conducted some technical guidance on rubber sealing, interiors, metal components, tools and jig, aircraft components' quality standards, retreaded aircraft tires, and main and nose landing gear for the N-219 commuter aircraft. 

The ministry is helping to develop synergy in the national component industry, which has the potential to collaborate with the state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia and PT Regio Aviasi Industry (RAI) to encourage the national industry involved in the manufacture of N-219 components.

The N-219 is a 19-seater passenger aircraft produced by PT Dirgantara Indonesia using the expertise of local engineers and technicians. It will be head to head with the famous bushmaster Canadian DHC-6 Twin Otter.

The growing national aerospace industry is expected to boost Indonesia's economic growth, provide jobs, attract investment, and help the nation excel in technology.

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/102737/indonesia-plans-to-build-aerospace-design-center--d

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

WAR-V1, tactical ground vehicle (manned/unmanned) / war robot concept.



















_www.indomiliter.com/war-v1-ini-dia-hybrid-tactical-vehicle-dari-balikpapan/#more-8897_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Love Volkswagen so much










progress of propellant factory is working smoothly, with Nitro Glicerint factory will commence first in April or Mei and then will be followed by Nitro Cellulose factory

*Jakarta* -PT Dahana (Persero) merupakan BUMN yang bergerak di bisnis bahan peledak untuk pertambangan umum, kuari dan konstruksi, minyak dan gas serta pertahanan.

Namun, menurut Direktur Utama PT Dahana Budi Antono, saat ini pihaknya sedang fokus di bidang pertahanan terutama setelah adanya sinergi dengan BUMN lain seperti PT DI, PT Pindad, PT Inti, PT Inuki, dan PT LEN di cluster pertahanan.

"Kita sudah berubah sejak ada sinergi-sinergi dan juga dulu memang Dahana melayani keperluan militer tapi hanya 5%, tapi setelah kita ada sinergi, jadi kita harus bikin _cluster_ pertahanan," ungkap Budi usai melaksanakan _Plant Tour_ ke area Ring 1 _EnergeticMaterial Center_ PT Dahana, di Subang, Jawa Barat, Kamis (28/1/2016).

Ia menjelaskan, saat ini PT Dahana sedang dalam proses pembuatan pabrik propelan yaitu sejenis bahan kimia yang digunakan untuk komponen pembuatan rudal dan roket. Sebelum pabrik propelan ini dibangun, PT Dahana terlebih dahulu membangun pabrik NG (Nitro Gloserin) dan pabrik NC (Nitro Celullose) yang merupakan bahan utama pembuat propelan.

"Jadi sekarang di Dahana ada pabrik NG (Nitro Gliserin), nanti tahap kedua ada NC (Nitro Cellulose), nanti kita bangun pabrik propelan, nanti setelah di _mix_ propelannya untuk peluncur roket, peluncur rudal," jelas Budi.

Budi memperkirakan, proyek (pabrik propelan) ini baru akan selesai dalam kurun waktu 3-4 tahun ke depan.

"Ya mungkin dalam waktu 3-4 tahunan. Ini kalau untuk NG kira-kira Mei atau April _commisoning_," kata Budi.

*(drk/drk)*

http://finance.detik.com/read/2016/.../dahana-bikin-pabrik-komponen-rudal-dan-roket

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Army ordered more armored vehicles, munitions, and communication tools and new basing 
*

TNI tandatangani kontrak pengadaan barang Rp5,95 triliun*
Jumat, 29 Januari 2016 18:44 WIB | 1.441 Views
Pewarta: Syaiful Hakim






Prajurit TNI dengan menggunakan kendaraan taktis Panser 6x6 Anoa melintas di Jalan Asia Afrika, Bandung , Jawa Barat, Selasa (21/4). (ANTARA FOTO/Widodo S. Jusuf)
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Markas Besar Tentara Nasional Indonesia (Mabes TNI) menandatangani kontrak Pengadaan Barang dan Jasa secara kolektif senilai Rp5,954 triliun, di antaranya meliputi pengadaan kendaraan taktis (Rantis) dan suku cadang Rantis.

Penandatanganan kontrak secara kolektif pengadaan Barang dan Jasa Mabes TNI 2016 dengan Mitra Penyedia Barang dan Jasa tersebut, dilakukan oleh Kepala Staf Umum (Kasum) TNI Laksdya TNI Didit Herdiawan mewakili Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo, di Aula Gatot Subroto, Mabes TNI Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Jumat petang.

Pengadaan juga meliputi non-alutsista/senjata, amunisi kaliber kecil, amunisi khusus, material khusus, amunisi kaliber besar, senjata, alat peralatan khusus, alat komunikasi, dan pembangunan sarana prasarana pendukung.

Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo dalam pidato tertulisnya yang dibacakan Kasum TNI menyampaikan bahwa, penandatanganan kontrak secara kolektif antara para PPK (Pejabat Pembuat Komitmen) Satker Mabes TNI dengan Mitra Penyedia Barang dan Jasa merupakan wujud nyata dalam mendukung kebijakan pemerintah.

"Kontrak yang ditandatangani tersebut telah melalui proses lelang sebagaimana diatur dalam Perpres Nomor 70 tahun 2012 tentang Pengadaan Barang dan Jasa Pemerintah. Penandatanganan kontrak tersebut terdiri dari 389 kontrak dan sudah termasuk ketiga angkatan, untuk pengadaan keperluan TNI di luar belanja rutin," kata Panglima TNI.

Gatot mengatakan, kegiatan penandatanganan kontrak ini merupakan tindak lanjut dari kebijakan Presiden RI dalam rangka percepatan pertumbuhan ekonomi dan percepatan pelaksanaan anggaran TA 2016.

"Di lingkungan Mabes TNI sendiri kebijakan tersebut sangat terkait dengan proses pengadaan barang dan jasa sebagai realisasi dari DIPA (Daftar Isian Pelaksanaan Anggaran) yang telah diterbitkan oleh pemerintah, dengan dilaksanakannya penandatanganan kontrak di awal tahun," tutur Panglima TNI.

Jenderal Gatot menambahkan, kegiatan yang dilaksanakan untuk pertama kalinya ini diharapkan dapat berlangsung secara konsisten pada masa mendatang, sehingga dari waktu ke waktu daya serap anggaran Mabes TNI dapat meningkat secara signifikan dan mencapai sasaran pembangunan yang telah direncanakan. 

"Semoga apa yang kita upayakan pada hari ini akan memberikan manfaat bagi bangsa dan negara pada umumnya, serta bagi TNI pada khususnya," tuturnya.
Editor: Unggul Tri Ratomo
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016

http://www.antaranews.com/berita/542724/tni-tandatangani-kontrak-pengadaan-barang-rp595-triliun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sekarang semua pengadaan didorong semakin transparan, dan tender mulai dilakukan diawal tahun untuk semua instansi pemerintah. Kayaknya dalam beberapa tahun kedepan Index persepsi korupsi Indonesia bisa ngalahin malaysia nih

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

TNI-AL Deploys KRI Imam Bonjol to Patrol Malacca Strait







TEMPO.CO, Lhokseumauwe - Indonesian warship, KRI Imam Bonjol-838 has been deployed to increase Indonesia's naval patrol presence in the Strait of Malacca.

The Commanding Officer of KRI Imam Bonjol, Maj. Ali Setiandy, said in Kruneg Geukuh Public Harbour on Thursday, January 28, that the increased patrol will increase security across the Strait of Malacca, which is one of the world's busiest shipping lanes, with vessels from all over the world crossing through the narrow strait.

"We will conduct routine patrols, which could hopefully prevent threats to Indonesia's national security from entering our borders."

ANTARANEWS

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/0...loys-KRI-Imam-Bonjol-to-Patrol-Malacca-Strait



pr1v4t33r said:


> Sekarang semua pengadaan didorong semakin transparan, dan tender mulai dilakukan diawal tahun untuk semua instansi pemerintah. Kayaknya dalam beberapa tahun kedepan Index persepsi korupsi Indonesia bisa ngalahin malaysia nih


Peringkat korupsi Indonesia turun dari peringkat 107 ke peringkat 88, dari 168 negara di tahun 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Peringkat korupsi Indonesia turun dari peringkat 107 ke peringkat 88, dari 168 negara di tahun 2015.



iya gan, sudah dipost beritanya di thread economy. Makanya saya agak optimis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Rumah Pelaku Bom ThamrinSejumlah anggota Brimob Detasemen C Polda Jabar melakukan penjagaan di rumah pelaku teror Thamrin Ahmad Muazan di desa Kedungwungu, Krangkeng, Indramayu, Jawa Barat, Kamis (28/1). Ahmad Muazan alias Azan merupakan salah satu pelaku bom bunuh diri di dalam Starbucks Coffe saat aksi teror Thamrin. ANTARA FOTO/Dedhez Anggara/foc/16.








Densus 88 Geledah Rumah TerorisPasukan Brimob Mabes Polri menjaga ketat wilayah tempat dilakukan penggeledahan rumah milik terduga teroris di Ciputat, Tangerang Selatan, Banten, Kamis (28/1). Dalam penggeledahan tersebut Densus 88 mengamankan 1 unit Laptop, 1 HP dan sejumlah buku catatan, sebelumnya Densus 88 mengamankan 2 orang terduga teroris yang masih ada kaitannya dengan teror Thamrin bernama Waristo dan Jafar yang di tangkap di Bitung Tangerang pada hari yang sama. ANTARA FOTO/Muhammad Iqbal/foc/16.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Taraaaaa... Kinclong lagi











Fokus ke Hawk yg lagi direpaint

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Apel Komandan Satuan TNI 2016Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo (kanan) mengikuti lomba menembak senapan laras panjang disela-sela Apel Komandan Satuan (AKS) TNI 2016 di Bhumi Marinir Karangpilang Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Rabu (27/1). Sebanyak 615 perwira TNI dari jajaran TNI AD, TNI AL dan TNI AU mengikuti apel tersebut yang bertujuan untuk menyampaikan pokok-pokok kebijakan Panglima TNI, menyamakan pemahaman dan persepsi berbagai kebijakan pemimpin, meningkatkan soliditas dan memahami kembali nilai-nilai jati diri TNI dihadapkan pada perubahan lingkungan saat ini. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)








Apel Komandan Satuan TNI 2016Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo (kanan) berusaha melemparkan kapak ketika mengikuti lomba disela-sela Apel Komandan Satuan (AKS) TNI 2016 di Bhumi Marinir Karangpilang Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Rabu (27/1). Sebanyak 615 perwira TNI dari jajaran TNI AD, TNI AL dan TNI AU mengikuti apel tersebut yang bertujuan untuk menyampaikan pokok-pokok kebijakan Panglima TNI, menyamakan pemahaman dan persepsi berbagai kebijakan pemimpin, meningkatkan soliditas dan memahami kembali nilai-nilai jati diri TNI dihadapkan pada perubahan lingkungan saat ini. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)


kalau gak liat kerahnya yang isinya bintang bakalan dikira ini kumpulan sersan dan letnan wkwkwkwk







Kapal Perang Pengamanan Selat MalakaKapal perang TNI AL KRI Imam Bonjol mengisi bahan bakar dan persiapan kebutuhan logistik di Pelabuhan Samudera Pase Internasional Krueng Geukueh, Dewantara, Aceh Utara, Provinsi Aceh.Rabu (27/1) Markas Besar TNI menyiagakan tiga kapal perang KRI Imam Bonjol 383, KRI Silas Papare 386, dan KRI Halasan 630 menggelar operasi peredaran narkoba, perompakan, pencurian ikan kapal Thailand dan Vietnam di perairan Selat Malaka Aceh dan memperketat pengamanan perairan laut Indonesia dari segala bentuk ancaman. ANTARA FOTO/Rahmad/pd/16








Kapal Perang Pengamanan Selat MalakaKapal perang TNI AL KRI Imam Bonjol mengisi bahan bakar dan persiapan kebutuhan logistik di Pelabuhan Samudera Pase Internasional Krueng Geukueh, Dewantara, Aceh Utara, Provinsi Aceh.Rabu (27/1) Markas Besar TNI menyiagakan tiga kapal perang KRI Imam Bonjol 383, KRI Silas Papare 386, dan KRI Halasan 630 menggelar operasi peredaran narkoba, perompakan, pencurian ikan kapal Thailand dan Vietnam di perairan Selat Malaka Aceh dan memperketat pengamanan perairan laut Indonesia dari segala bentuk ancaman. ANTARA FOTO/Rahmad/pd/16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> Well, my opinion regarding Indonesia is seen by Singapore as their main threat is something that is well known, even Singaporeans will acknowledge that. It is not China that become their main threat though, that make them have so huge defense spending relative to their GDP, since it is not logic at all if it is mean toward China.




Bandara baru di Bawean pake nama Kopral Harun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*






*
*Belarus invites Indonesia to strengthen military, technical cooperation*






_Mikhail Myasnikovich_

MINSK, 28 January (BelTA) – Chairman of Belarus' Council of the Republic Mikhail Myasnikovich met with Ambassador Extraordinary and Plenipotentiary of Indonesia to Belarus Djauhari Oratmangun and asked him for assistance in strengthening the military and technical cooperation between the two countries, BelTA has learned.

“I would like to ask you for support in matters of military and technical cooperation. We need to intensify our interaction in this field. We agreed with Mr. Irman Gusman (Speaker of the Regional Representative Council of the People's Consultative Assembly of Indonesia – BelTA's note) that Belarus can use Indonesia's infrastructure to enter the markets of other ASEAN countries,” Mikhail Myasnikovich said.

He also thanked Djauhari Oratmangun for the abolition of visas for Belarusian citizens. “I kindly ask you to convey our gratitude to Mr. Irman Gusman and the Ministry of Foreign Affairs for the decision to grant visa-free entry for short-term visits to Belarusian citizens which will come into force in September. This has strengthened our business and tourism contacts. Now more Belarusians can visit Bali resorts,” Mikhail Myasnikovich noted.

Djauhari Oratmangun is finishing his diplomatic mission in Belarus. On 28 January, the Ambassador also met with Belarusian Minister of Foreign Affairs Vladimir Makei who thanked him for considerable personal contribution to the development of Belarusian-Indonesian relations and his efforts to boost the political dialogue, trade and economic ties, and cooperation in education and culture between the two countries.

http://eng.belta.by/society/view/be...en-military-technical-cooperation-88548-2016/








*Peru, Indonesia seek to deepen defense cooperation*











Lima, Jan. 26. Peru and Indonesia expect to strengthen bilateral cooperation in defense, said Andi Rio Idris Padjalangi, Chairman of the House of Representatives' Defense and Foreign Affairs Commission.
During a meeting with Peru Defense Minister Jakke Valakivi, the Indonesian lawmaker said he hopes this can translate into cooperation deals to keep track of the agreements reached by the two presidents during a meeting at the COP 21 conference site in Paris.

Composed of 13 congress members, the Asian delegation was led by Andi Rio Idris Padjalangi and the Indonesian Ambassador to Lima Moenir Ari Soenanda.

Members of the Peru-Indonesia Parliamentary Friendship Group were welcomed at the Defense Minister headquarters in San Borja district, Lima.

According to Valakivi, Peru pays particular attention to Indonesia, the world's fifth most populous country, and whose naval development stand out in the Asia-Pacific rim.

He went on to add APEC summit will take place in Peru late this year and that President Joko Widodo is expected to take part in it.
(END) NDP/ASH/RMB/MVB

Published: 26/01/2016

http://www.andina.com.pe/Ingles/not...eek-to-deepen-defense-cooperation-595870.aspx








*China and Indonesia: Joint Cyber War Simulations*
*An important diplomatic precedent for collaboration.*

By Greg Austin






The news on Saturday that Indonesia and China will cooperate in cyber war exercises is big enough in itself for strategic relationships in the region. At the same time, it shows that the two countries have an advanced understanding of what cyber war will look like and it sets a new diplomatic precedent in how states must work together in preparing for the most likely impacts of cyber war.

The magazine _Tempo_ reported that the two countries will develop a cooperation program that includes “cyber-war simulations, cyber-war responses and mitigations, cyber monitoring, cyber-crisis management, and data center restoration planning.” The intent of this program does not appear to be oriented to joint military cooperation but rather focuses on government responses to the inevitable impacts of cyber war on civil infrastructure.

The deepening collaboration in the defense relationship between Indonesia and China is a useful counter to the exaggerated sense of regional polarization over maritime security between China and other South China Sea littoral states, backed by the United States, Japan, and Australia. The relationship between Indonesia and China had been something of a roller-coaster ride between cooperation and enmity in the first half century after 1949, but it has now stabilized on all fronts. As just one example, in October 2015, the two defense ministers met anddeclared their intention to help maintain regional peace. Sydney University published an excellent study of the strategic relationship in November 2015.

The proposed cyber collaboration revealed this week covers four areas:

information and communication technology strategy (cybersecurity awareness for decision-making purposes and cybersecurity in national infrastructure development);
capacity building in operations and technology (in digital forensics, information security, network security, cyber risk management, big data analysis, and the digital economy)
joint research in cybersecurity (cryptography operating systems, cyber law, cyber terrorism, and counter cyber intelligence)
joint operations (cyber war simulation, response and mitigation in cyber war, cyber monitoring, cyber crisis management, and resilience).
The breadth of the proposed cyber relationship goes well beyond that between China and other developing countries, but does not approach the quite close cyber relationship China has with Russia. The unique aspect of this agreement is that it implies quite clearly an advanced understanding in both countries of the civil sector impacts of future cyber war. As outlined in my recent research paper, with an eye to the future threat horizon, all countries “need to develop complex responsive systems of decision-making for medium intensity war that address multi-vector, multi-front and multi-theater attacks in cyber space, including against civilian infrastructure and civilians involved in the war effort”.

The Indonesian official revealing the proposed cyber cooperation with China to the_ Indonesian News Agency_was a specialist from the National Cyber Information Defense Security and Resilient Agency (DKKICN), Muchlis Ahmady. He shares my assessment, which is both self-evident and widely shared internationally, that most middle powers cannot provide national cyber security on their own. He observed that “the key to a successful cyberspace crisis management is coordination and sharing.”

Indonesia does not see China as its enemy in cyberspace but as a necessary partner. The two countries have set a diplomatic precedent for cyberspace cooperation outside of existing alliances or strategic partnerships by being prepared to consider joint cyber war simulations on a direct bilateral and official level. Other Asia-Pacific states could learn from this.

http://thediplomat.com/2016/01/china-and-indonesia-joint-cyber-war-simulations/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Koarmatim Tingkatkan Kemampuan Menembak Sniper Kopaska 




SURABAYA - Komando Pasukan Katak (Kopaska) Komando Armada RI Kawasan Timur (Koarmatim) melaksanakan latihan menembak sniper dengan menggunakan senjata khusus jenis Arctic Warfare (AW) buatan inggris di lapangan tembak Koarmatim, Ujung Surabaya, Kamis (28/1/2016). 

Kolonel Laut (E) Yudhi Bramantyo selaku Komandan Kopaska Koarmatim memimpin langsung latihan menembak ini yang merupakan bagian dari latihan K-1 TW 1 yang dikuti oleh 1 Detasemen Kopaska Koarmatim yang terdiri dari 32 Prajurit Kopaska. 

Menurut Yudhi, dalam peperangan era modern saat ini, seorang sniper atau penembak jitu sangat dibutuhkan, dengan tujuan mengurangi kemampuan tempur musuh dengan cara membunuh sasaran yang bernilai tinggi, seperti target sasaran yang telah ditentukan.

“Selain itu sniper juga mempunyai misi pengintaian dan pengamatan, anti-sniper, membunuh komandan musuh, dan bahkan tugas anti material (penghancuran peralatan militer). Dengan vitalnya akan keberadaan sniper dibutuhkan latihan berkala bagi sniper prajurit Kopaska Koarmatim,” jelasnya. 

Disela-sela latihan Komandan Kopaska menyampaikan, bahwa latihan ini merupakan latihan rutin yang dilaksanakan prajurit kopaska setiap 3 bulan sekali, dengan tujuan meningkatkan profesionalisme prajurit Kopaska dalam hal ini menembak sniper.

Sumber: http://rakyatku.com/2016/01/28/news/koarmatim-tingkatkan-kemampuan-menembak-sniper-kopaska.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesia seek closer relationship with large countries to nurture her Cyber warfare capability from mainly two country, US of A and China. Both have credibility and credence to become our strategic partner in this field. Meanwhile at the same times, Indonesia continue to improve her cyber defense by conduct training and exercise along with purchasing some hi-tech cyber warfare technologies with or via other countries, namely Latvia, Estonia and the most least suspected Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Synergy between TNI, Polri required to overcome problems: President*
Jumat, 29 Januari 2016 15:06 WIB | 510 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) highlighted the need for synergy between the Indonesian Military (TNI) and Police (Polri) to overcome any problems of the nation, especially terrorism.

"Synergy between the TNI and Polri is the key to overcoming any problems, such as the bomb blasts near the Sarina Departmental Store on Thamrin Street in which the Polri moved quickly to neutralize the threat with the support of the TNI," Jokowi remarked after opening the TNI-Polri leadership meeting here on Friday. 

The president also urged the TNI and Polri to always be ready, swift, and move quickly to address and offer first aid in every disaster that strikes certain areas.

President Jokowi acknowledged that the TNI and Polri were quick in responding to every situation, such as addressing forest fires and other disasters last year.

He also expressed hope that the leaders of TNI and Polri would make on-field visits as often as possible and not just issue orders over the desk to their subordinates as the on-field condition is constantly changing.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...polri-required-to-overcome-problems-president

Jumat, 29 Januari 2016 22:08 WIB | 43 Views






Orang Rimba Serahkan Senjata ApiSeorang perwakilan warga Suku Anak Dalam (SAD) atau Orang Rimba Jambi Bathin IX, Kabupaten Batanghari (kiri) menyerahkan sepucuk senjata api rakitan atau kecepek milik kelompok mereka kepada Danrem 042/Garuda Putih Kol Inf Makmur (kanan) didampingi di Jambi, Jumat (29/1). Sebanyak empat orang perwakilan Orang Rimba Jambi Bathin IX mendatangi Markas Korem daerah itu guna menyerahkan 25 pucuk senjata api rakitan milik kelompok mereka setelah sebelumnya mendapatkan sosialisasi perihal larangan kepemilikan senjata api rakitan oleh warga. ANTARA FOTO/Wahdi Septiawan/aww/16.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Air force Special Forces

Detasemen Bravo-90 TNI AU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Papuan Rebels Surrender, Leader Expected to Follow: District Head

Jakarta.* At least 10 rebels from the separatist group Free Papua Organization, or OPM, operating in the remote highlands of the restive province of Papua have surrendered to Indonesian security officials, a local government official told media on Tuesday (26/1).

Henock Ibo, district head of Puncak Jaya, said the surrendered fighters had been led Goliat Tabuni — who is believed to be behind several low-level insurgencies, including the shooting deaths of a number of soldiers in the mountainous area.

The rebels surrendered their arms after attending his office on Jan. 15, telling Henock they had become disillusion with Goliat's leadership. At least two of the rebels were trusted lieutenants of Goliat, he said.

“And about Goliat, I think it’s only a matter of time [before he follows suit] as the government has built a relationship with him for long time,” Henock told reporters at Papua Police headquarters in provincial capital Jayapura, Tuesday.

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/...rrender-leader-expected-follow-district-head/

*Elite troops enter forest 
to hunt Santoso*
Ruslan Sangadji and Andi Hajramurni, The Jakarta Post, Poso, Makassar | Archipelago | Wed, January 27 2016, 3:09 PM






*Nowhere to hide: *Military personnel and police officers patrol in Poso, Central Sulawesi, on Tuesday. A joint military and police team has begun to enter the jungles believed to hide Santoso, the wanted leader of the East Indonesia Mujahidin (MIT) group, and 45 of his followers.(JP/Ruslan Sangadji)

Elite troops from the National Police and Indonesian Military (TNI), involved in Operation Tinombala in Poso regency, Central Sulawesi, have moved into the forest to pursue members of the East Indonesia Mujahidin (MIT) terror group led by Santoso.

Operation Tinombala commander Sr. Comr. Leo Bona Lubis said that many of the troops had spread throughout the forest and were now posted at key posts, while others had only recently finished a briefing at Battalion 714 Sintuwu Maroso in Poso. 

Lubis, who is also Central Sulawesi Police deputy chief, said the briefing had covered technical matters and details could not be publicized. 

“The briefing was to forge synergy in the field,” Lubis told _The Jakarta Post_ at the Poso Regency Police headquarters on Tuesday morning.

Around 1,500 police Mobile Brigade (Brimob) troops are currently deployed in Poso, said Lubis, consisting of pioneer, diving and skydiving members. TNI soldier numbers, according to Lubis, are nearly the same as those of Brimob. 

“In total, around 2,500 police and TNI personnel have been deployed,” said Lubis.

They have been deployed to pursue the MIT group, currently thought to consist of 45 members. The location of the manhunt, added Lubis, is very harsh and includes dense forests and mountainous terrain that stretches for approximately 7,000 kilometers. 

Besides the rough terrain, several of the MIT members are former illegal loggers and are, subsequently, very familiar with the area, said Lubis.

He expressed optimism that Operation Tinombala would quash Santoso and his followers.

“We managed to kill one member on Jan. 15, 2016, in Gunung Tineba, Taunca, Poso Pesisir,” said Lubis, adding that the body of the deceased member of Santoso’s gang, identified only as R, who was shot and killed, was being kept at the Central Sulawesi Police Bhayangkara Hospital’s morgue in Palu as it had not yet been collected by relatives.

According to Lubis, the deceased hailed from Java and is thought to have joined Santoso just three months before he was killed in the shootout.

Meanwhile, in South Sulawesi, members of the police counterterrorism unit Densus 88 and Luwu regency Police arrested two Poso terror suspects in Belopa, Luwu, on Monday evening. 

Both of them were transferred to Jakarta by plane on Tuesday evening. 

Luwu Regency Police chief Adj. Sr. Comr. Adex Yudiswan said police identified the suspects as Chandra, of Belopa and Ardi, a newcomer who had been staying at Chandra’s house for the past two weeks. 

According to Adex, Ardi had been on the Poso Police wanted list in Central Sulawesi. He killed two Poso Regency Police members and mutilated their bodies in Taman Jeka, Poso, in 2011.

“The Densus 88 team had also been in Luwu in pursuit of two male terror suspects from Poso and the two men were, by chance, Ardi and Chandra. We immediately teamed up to capture them,” said Adex. 

Both suspects resisted, but with bare hands they had easily been overpowered. 

Prior to their eventual transfer to Jakarta, Ardi and Chandra were taken to the Luwu Regency Police headquarters for questioning and then sent to Makassar, South Sulawesi.

Densus 88 and Luwu Police personnel seized evidence, including sharp weapons, camouflage clothing that resembled TNI uniforms, police uniforms and a box filled with books and communications gear. - See more at: http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...forest-hunt-santoso.html#sthash.trYyp4cr.dpuf


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Army confiscated several belongings of one ISIS supporter in Central Java.






Sita Barang Simpatisan ISISSejumlah barang milik pria berinisial CH yang diduga sebagai pendukung ISIS berhasil diamankan di Kodim 0701/Banyumas, Jateng, Jumat (29/1). Tim dari Kodim 0701/Banyumas mengamankan sejumlah barang yang diduga berkaitan dengan ISIS milik seorang warga desa Ciberem, Sumbang, Banyumas, Jateng, yang telah menghilang selama sepuluh bulan terakhir. (ANTARA FOTO/Idhad Zakaria)

Under heavy security guard, Abu Bakar Baasyir, a notorious radical preacher, terrorist backer and anti-state ulama is facing trial for all of his crime against Indonesia as state






Sidang Abu Bakar Ba'asyirTerpidana Abu Bakar Ba'asyir (tengah) dikawal menuju mobil baracuda seusai menjalani sidang peninjauan kembali di Pengadilan Negeri Cilacap, Jateng, Selasa (26/1). Majelis hakim memutuskan sidang akan dilanjutkan kembali pada Selasa, 9 Februari 2016, dengan agenda pembacaan kesimpulan. (ANTARA FOTO/Idhad Zakaria)


----------



## Nike

*Synergy between TNI, Polri required to overcome problems: President*
Jumat, 29 Januari 2016 15:06 WIB | 874 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) highlighted the need for synergy between the Indonesian Military (TNI) and Police (Polri) to overcome any problems of the nation, especially terrorism.

"Synergy between the TNI and Polri is the key to overcoming any problems, such as the bomb blasts near the Sarina Departmental Store on Thamrin Street in which the Polri moved quickly to neutralize the threat with the support of the TNI," Jokowi remarked after opening the TNI-Polri leadership meeting here on Friday. 

The president also urged the TNI and Polri to always be ready, swift, and move quickly to address and offer first aid in every disaster that strikes certain areas.

President Jokowi acknowledged that the TNI and Polri were quick in responding to every situation, such as addressing forest fires and other disasters last year.

He also expressed hope that the leaders of TNI and Polri would make on-field visits as often as possible and not just issue orders over the desk to their subordinates as the on-field condition is constantly changing.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...polri-required-to-overcome-problems-president


----------



## Nike

Assault Cavalry Battalion 9, still using AMX VTT


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Act of Valor Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

--------------------------
Fpu8

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Cakep


----------



## Nike

their freund










Bandung (30/11) - Len had been delivered VHF radio as much as 734 units along with the following equipment for the Army. Manpack radio LenVDR10 type-MP will be delivered to all battalions in Indonesia from Aceh to Papua, and the engineer Len will shortly training the soldiers who is the user in 13 military command in the Army.

PT Len Industri (Persero) has long been developing military radio products from 2001 through Defence Electronics Business Unit and Division of Technology & Innovation Center, involving the Ministry of Research and Technology, Ministry of Defence, BPPT to State Code Institution.

The execution of the contract takes about seven months from May 2015 to November 2015. The production process is already using the radio SMT machines. Surface Mount Technology or often abbreviated as SMT is the latest technology that is used to pair electronic components to the PCB surface.
With the SMT technology, equipment or electronic gadget can now be designed with a smaller size, because it has the capability of SMT machines that can pair the chip component is very small up to 0,4mm x 0,2mm (Chip SMD resistors 0402) with speed very high.

In the contract there is also a TOT (Transfer of Technology) between Len with the military, where Len will transfer technology to the Service Station Transportation Center (Bengpushub) Army. Bengpushub under the coordination Dirhubat (Directorate of Land Transportation), which is a maintenance / maintenance of all communication devices in the Army.
And so later TNI can independently repaired it if there is damage. In addition, the company also is already cooperating with Bengpushub during the production process.

Communication Systems and Security 100% Designed Engeneer of the Interior

LenVDR10-MP has several advantages, among others: the digital communication system designed and built its own algorithm by Len. Then reinforced with security systems both in terms transec (transceiver security) and comsec (communication security) that have been developed long ago by the Engeneer Len. "
In terms transec, LenVDR10-MP is already implementing hopping technology 100 hops / sec, in 1 second communication means changes the frequency of 100 times. While in terms of comsec, LenVDR10-MP has been using AES 128-based data encryption.

Thus definitely LenVDR10-MP has the level of local content (local content) is very high, because all the designs have been done independently. For mechanical aspects, such as casing and bags, Len did not cooperate with outsiders but still from the local / domestic.

LEN tactical Radio has previously been certified by the Office of Research and Development Headquarters of the Army (Dislitbang AD). Then the radio being sent today is in form of refinement after some input from the user in order to get the much better quality.

Regards,
Corporate Communications
PT Len Industri (Persero)

http://www.len.co.id/alkom-radio-vh...siap-dioperasikan-seluruh-batalyon-indonesia/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

*Indonesian navy warship in Timor Leste for heatlh service mission*
Minggu, 31 Januari 2016 07:17 WIB | 339 Views

Surabaya, East Java (ANTARA News) - Indonesian navy warship KRI Dr. Soekarso (KRI SHS) - 990 has arrived in Dili, Timor Leste, for a health service mission.

The warship arrived in Dili on Friday, Indonesias Eastern Fleet Command spokesman Lt. Col. Maman Sulaeman, said in a press statement to ANTARA here Saturday.

"This health mission is the first carried out by KRI SHS-990 abroad in cooperation with the ministry of defense," he said.

The mission involves medical personnel from the army, the navy and the air force.

The Landing Platform Deck type ship functions as a hospital support ship under the command of the Support Ship Unit of the Eastern Fleet Command led by Lt. Col. Azhari Alamsyah.

"The arrival of the ship was greeted with the welcome dance, Checuvo from the Los Palos district of Timor Leste," he said.

"This activity is a realization of the good relationship between the Indonesian and Republic Democratic of Timor Leste governments which was initiated several years ago by the sixth Indonesian President Dr. Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono," Timor Lestes Minister of Defense Dr. Serilio said at the welcoming ceremony.

This social service was a concrete form of defense cooperation between Indonesia and Timor Leste, in the form of a health service to the community of Timor Leste, Director General of the Defense Forces of the Ministry of Defense, Rear Admiral Agus Purwoto, said.

After the ceremony, the RDTL Minister of Defense and wife Isabel toured the ship along with RDTL officials to see the facilities to be used in the mission until February 1.

For the mission, KRI SHS prepares five operation rooms, six polyclinics, 51 specialists ready to serve more than 2,000 patients, as well as a helicopter ready to carry out evacuation.

The ceremony was also attended by the wife of Indonesian defense minister, Nora Ryamizard Ryacudu, head of the Dr. Ramelan Navy Hospital, Commodore I Dewa Gede Nalendra and other navy officials.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...hip-in-timor-leste-for-heatlh-service-mission


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

A 1331 (Coming soon A1334)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

S-60, 57 mm AA gun


----------



## Nike

Contract signatory for the formation of JV company PINDAD-Rheinmetal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indopura Exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

jeff_prananda

Engine Analizing 




#indonesianairforce #tniau #profileshoot #skadron31

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Trio Sigma Class together in formation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Mechanized infantry Brigade units





the Navy personnel passing one of Parchim class ASW corvette





Indonesian first President, Soekarno inspect the readiness of Tjakrabirawa soldiers, the predecessor of Indonesian Presidential Guard units of today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

‪#‎foto‬ KABARANAHAN LAKSDA TNI LEONARDI RESMIKAN SEREMONIAL KEEL LAYING KAPAL LAYAR LATIH NB705 DI KOTA VIGO SPANYOL




Rabu, 27 Januari 2016 menjadi hari bersejarah dalam proses pengadaan kapal layar latih TNI Angkatan Laut. Tahap awal pembangunan fisik Proyek Pengadaan Kapal Layar Latih (Yekda KLL) dengan kode produksi NB705 (New Buiding 705) memasuki tahap keel laying.

Didampingi Dansatgas Yekda KLL Laksma TNI Didin Zainal Abidin, S.Sos., M.M. dan Koordinator Staf Ahli Menhan RI DR. Ir. Herry Darwanto, Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan Kementerian Pertahanan (Kabaranahan) Laksda TNI Ir. Leonardi M.Sc menandai acara keel laying dengan memasang plat monumental ke bagian lunas kapal. Plat tersebut menjadi penanda sejarah dan akan terpasang sepanjang usia kapal.

Kapal layar yang diproyeksikan sebagai penerus KRI Dewaruci ini diberi kode NB705 yang berarti kapal baru ke-705 yang dibangun di Galangan Kapal Freire “Contruccion Navale Freire” Vigo Spanyol. Laying the keel atau peletakan lunas adalah pengakuan formal dimulainya konstruksi kapal. Hal ini ditandai dengan upacara yang dihadiri oleh pejabat dari pemilik kapal dan galangan kapal.

Pelaksanaan keel laying dihadiri oleh Presiden Pemerintahan (Junta) Galicia Alberto Nuñez Feijoo, Walikota Vigo Abel Caballero, Komandan Pangkalan Angkatan Laut Spanyol di Vigo Kolonel Laut José Angel Chans Ferreiro, dan pejabat dari Indonesia juga hadir Kadisadal Laksma TNI Prasetya Nugraha, S.T., Paban V/Dalops Srena Kasal Kolonel Laut (T) Sudarmoko,M.M., dan Dansatbanarmatim Kolonel Laut (P) Fadelan, S.E., M.M., serta Atase Pertahan RI Kolonel Nav Joko Winarto.

foto: Faro de Vigo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

A Naval Ship is used to bring back home Ex-Gafatar refugee, a banned sect and organization in Indonesia.


----------



## Bhayangkara

madokafc said:


> Contract signatory for the formation of JV company PINDAD-Rheinmetal
> 
> View attachment 290786


The formation of those JV company seems is the follow up of MoU with Rheinmetall Denel Munition (RDM) to produce 120" ammo for leopard-2.
So, this is a step forward for our defense industry in producing a large caliber of munitions, not only to meet domestic demand, but also has potentially for export..
Good luck Pindad!!!


----------



## Nike

Bhayangkara said:


> The formation of those JV company seems is the follow up of MoU with Rheinmetall Denel Munition (RDM) to produce 120" ammo for leopard-2.
> So, this is a step forward for our defense industry in producing a large caliber of munitions, not only to meet domestic demand, but also has potentially for export..
> Good luck Pindad!!!



actually Denel rheinmetal is producing other large caliber too, namely 105 mm, 20 mm and 30 mm in which we need them all. Just wishing, Pindad can produce all of them too with this JV, as it will greatly enhanced our comparative strength when compared to other countries in the region as we can producing the munition we will needed in case of total war someday.

*Rheinmetall Denel Munition (Pty) Ltd*
Rheinmetall Denel Munition (Pty) Ltd (RDM) is jointly owned by Rheinmetall Waffe Munition GmbH (51%) of Germany and Denel (Pty) Ltd. South Africa.

RDM specializes in the development, design and manufacture of large- and medium-calibre ammunition families and is a world leader in the field of artillery, mortar and infantry systems as well as plant engineering.

Rheinmetall Defence’s business is mainly focused on NATO countries. RDM’s focus is on Asia, the Middle East, South America, South Africa and African countries.

Rheinmetall and its South African unit are able to draw on an expanded product portfolio when serving their respective core markets.






*Systems & Products*
The RDM product portfolio encompasses:




Artillery ammunition (105mm and 155mm)
Mortar ammunition (60, 81 and 120mm)
Missile subsystems (propulsion units, warheads, etc)
Minefield breaching systems
Aircraft bombs
Ammunition for naval applications
40mm infantry ammunition and pyrotechnics
Propellants and raw materials
Ammunition and metal components





*History*
Rheinmetall Denel Munition (Pty) Ltd was established on September 1, 2008 when the Denel divisions comprising of Somchem (Somerset West and Wellington sites), Swartklip, Boksburg and Naschem became part of the Rheinmetall Defence Group. The company became known as Rheinmetall Denel Munition (RDM) with Rheinmetall Defence being the majority shareholder, while Denel holds 49% of the shares.

Somchem was bought by the Armaments Corporation of South Africa (Armscor) in 1971 from AECI (African Explosives and Chemical Industries). During 1992 Armscor was split into two entities; the Armscor Procurement Agency of the Department of Defence and Denel (Pty) Ltd, which incorporated the defence manufacturing companies within South Africa. Somchem operated from Somerset West outside Cape Town with a chemical factory for raw materials at Krantzkop, close to Wellington in the Western Cape. Since then the company has grown to become a global player with a vision of being the best in solid propulsion products and energetic material applications.

Swartklip Products originated from the Ronden Manufacturing Company which was established in 1948 and manufactured fireworks. These pyrotechnic products led to the development and manufacture of new products such as railway signaling detonators and military products. The company was bought by Armscor in 1971 and named Swartklip Products. Since 1992 Swartklip became a division of Denel and shifted its business focus to the international arena. Swartklip has twice been awarded the chemical company category of the Technology 100 competition.

Naschem originated from the Lenz Factory which was used as an in explosives depot for the gold mines in 1896. During World War II the Lenz facility manufactured 25 million piece of ammunition for the North African Campaign. The facility was rejuvenated in 1970 as a result of South Africa’s need for self-sufficiency in the armaments field and the company Naschem came into being in 1978. During 1992 Naschem became a division of Denel (Pty) Ltd operating from the Boskop site near Potchefstroom.

Boksburg – the current facility was bought by Denel from Cemenco Holdings in 1996 and was included in the transaction of the new company Rheinmetall Denel Munition (RDM).in September 2008. Boksburg manufactures forged shell bodies and metal components of outstanding quality.

http://www.rheinmetall-defence.com/...idiaries/rheinmetall_denel_munition/index.php

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

And what is more important is, on how Rheinmetall Defence is actually the leading companies in propellant field.

*Propulsion Systems, Charge Systems and Components*
*High-performance propellants for the military and civilian market*
In order to meet in full the performance requirements of advanced modern military, weapon systems a carefully calibrated combination of gun, ammunition and propellant is required. Propellant systems thus constitute an important core competence. Rheinmetall is an innovative partner of leading ammunition producers both at home and abroad, participating in major defence technology developments and serial production programmes.

Besides artillery and mortar propelling charge systems, Rheinmetall develops and manufactures military propellant powder for large-, medium- and small-calibre ammunition as well as charge components such as combustible cast parts. Its product range also encompasses a wide variety of propellant powders for hunting cartridges and sporting weapons.

Rheinmetall’s corporate philosophy calls for complete control of the production process, meaning that it not only produces propellant powder in house, but also the precursors and intermediate products such as nitrocellulose and propellant pastes. This way, it is able to ensure full adherence to the highest standards of quality at every stage of production.

*Propelling systems for artillery and mortars*




The German Bundeswehr introduced Rheinmetall’s MTLS modular propelling charge in 1996, naming it the DM72 and DM82. Owing to altered operational requirements, the DM72 has since been upgraded to the DM92, which is suitable for use in extreme climate zones at temperatures of up to +63°C. Designed and qualified for use in standard NATO 155mm L39 and L52 guns, it is the only system that meets the requirements of NATO’s Joint Ballistic Memorandum of Understanding.







Standing for "combustible container mortar", Rheinmetall’s CCM mortar propelling charge system was developed, qualified and introduced specifically for the German Army’s Wiesel 120mm mortar track system. The special rigidity of the material used makes this Nitrochemie product uniquely stable throughout its entire temperature range, significantly improving handling safety. Moreover, thanks to its EI propellant powder, it also meets the most exacting performance and insensitivity criteria.



*Propellant powders for medium-calibre and mortar ammunition*




In the medium-calibre (20mm to 76mm) and mortar (60mm, 81mm, 120mm) propellant powder segment, Nitrochemie products meet the world’s most exacting standards. Based on our patented EI® and ECL® technologies, they display excellent ballistic stability and minimal temperature sensitivity, meeting or exceeding NATO requirements for insensitive ammunition.



*Propellants for large-calibre ammunition*




Rheinmetall produces a wide assortment of propellant systems based on different production techniques (solvent/solvent-less). SCDB® powder, a high-end, temperature-independent product for tank ammunition, permits maximum muzzle velocity with minimal barrel erosion. For artillery applications, Nitrochemie makes multi-based propellant powder that combines superb performance with excellent insensitivity. The ability to design propellant systems perfectly tailored to user needs is one of the company’s most important commitments.The need for optimized performance or lower-cost weapon systems are just two of the parameters which we address when designing propellant powders.



*Propellant powder for small-calibre ammunition*




Designed for all standard NATO small arms calibres, including 4.6mm, 7.62mm and 12.7mm, Nitrochemie supplies conventional, surface-treated mono- and double-base propellant powder; we are also pushing ahead with the use of ECL technology in this segment. The company’s propellant powders for hunting and sporting ammunition offer the same excellent ballistic characteristics as our military propellant powders.



*Combustible cast parts*




Combustible cast parts are an essential feature of the propulsion systems of modern high-performance tank ammunition. In artillery applications, they are a prerequisite for modular propelling systems, which vastly improve the logistics, economic viability and tactical performance of current weapon systems. Rheinmetall's patented non-woven technique makes it possible to produce case components in a variety of lengths, with different wall strengths and chemical compositions, optimally tailored to the specifications of each type of projectile.



*Nitrocellulose and propellant paste*




Nitrocellulose is the precursor for all propellant powders, combustible components and commercial explosives. Consisting of a blend of nitrocellulose and explosive oil, propellant paste is the precursor for multi-base propellant powders. Rheinmetall produces these intermediate products partly for its own use, and partly on behalf of end customers in accordance with their particular specifications.



*Special applications*




Rheinmetall also applies its expertise defence technology to special solutions in the automotive and aviation industries as well as medical and fastening technology applications. We supply well-known auto parts makers with products for belt-tensioning devices and airbag initiators. In cooperation with partners in the fastening technology and medical technology industries, we develop high-precision propulsion units with electronic ignition for compact systems featuring fast, precise movement sequences.


And on how Dahana and Pindad had made a move with their Propellant projects, actually give a hint sight on how Indonesia will be able to have complete control over all the requirement needs in production process of all ammunition we produced.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhayangkara

madokafc said:


> actually Denel rheinmetal is producing other large caliber too, namely 105 mm, 20 mm and 30 mm in which we need them all. Just wishing, Pindad can produce all of them too with this JV, as it will greatly enhanced our comparative strength when compared to other countries in the region as we can producing the munition we will needed in case of total war someday.
> 
> *Rheinmetall Denel Munition (Pty) Ltd*
> Rheinmetall Denel Munition (Pty) Ltd (RDM) is jointly owned by Rheinmetall Waffe Munition GmbH (51%) of Germany and Denel (Pty) Ltd. South Africa.
> 
> RDM specializes in the development, design and manufacture of large- and medium-calibre ammunition families and is a world leader in the field of artillery, mortar and infantry systems as well as plant engineering.
> 
> Rheinmetall Defence’s business is mainly focused on NATO countries. RDM’s focus is on Asia, the Middle East, South America, South Africa and African countries.
> 
> Rheinmetall and its South African unit are able to draw on an expanded product portfolio when serving their respective core markets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Systems & Products*
> The RDM product portfolio encompasses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artillery ammunition (105mm and 155mm)
> Mortar ammunition (60, 81 and 120mm)
> Missile subsystems (propulsion units, warheads, etc)
> Minefield breaching systems
> Aircraft bombs
> Ammunition for naval applications
> 40mm infantry ammunition and pyrotechnics
> Propellants and raw materials
> Ammunition and metal components


Wow! Turns out they have more completed products range than I had expected. Thanks for enlighten me..

Sure, I also hope Pindad could deepen cooperation not just limited in one product, but also in all variants of munitions, since it's a very vital requirements for our armed forces when facing an emergency situation.
And absolutely, this cooperation will became a great momentum for Pindad and for our defense industry in general, to enhance its credibility as one of the leading defense industry in region. Atleast in the next five years we'll be able to see the results significantly, I hope..

Anyway, Selamat beristirahat nona..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

F-16 Climb with Full Afterburner

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

inside C-130 H Simulator

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

SSBA:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Perketat Pengamanan Pasca Bentrok OKPPolisi memeriksa barang bawaan seorang anggota organisasi kepemudaan (OKP) ketika akan menghadiri pelantikan OKP tersebut, di Medan, Sumatera Utara, Minggu (31/1). Pasca bentrok antar dua OKP pada Sabtu (30/1) yang mengakibatkan korban tewas, polisi memperketat pengamanan di sejumlah wilayah di Medan. ANTARA FOTO/Irsan Mulyadi/foc/16.







Perketat Pengamanan Pasca Bentrok OKPPolisi mengamankan seorang pria yang diduga membawa narkoba, ketika akan menghadiri pelantikan organisasi kepemudaan (OKP) di Medan, Sumatera Utara, Minggu (31/1). Pasca bentrok antar dua OKP pada Sabtu (30/1) yang mengakibatkan korban tewas, polisi memperketat pengamanan di sejumlah wilayah di Medan. ANTARA FOTO/Irsan Mulyadi/foc/16.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Reashot Xigwin said:


> SSBA:



the front grip looks so uncomfortable, it will reduce the accuracy
we need this thing


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

LM C-130H A-1334 






Berarti sudah 4 unit yang jadi. Berapa unit sih yg kita ambil? 4 ato 9? @Indos @pr1v4t33r 

Itu didalam hangar juga masih ada yg lagi dikerjakan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

jek_sperrow said:


> the front grip looks so uncomfortable, it will reduce the accuracy
> we need this thing



Not for shooting above sea level.




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/APS_underwater_rifle


----------



## Nike

*700 personnel to secure West Kalimantan-Sarawak border*
Senin, 1 Februari 2016 05:10 WIB | 580 Views




Indonesian army personnel from Yonif 644/Walet Sakti secure Indonesia-Malaysia border in Entikong, Sanggau, West Kalimantan (8/12/2015). (ANTARA FOTO/Ismar Patrizki)

Pontianak, W Kalimantan (ANTARA News) - The Tanjungpura Regional Military Command XII will soon deploy 700 military personnel to secure Indonesia-Malaysia border in West Kalimantan, a spokesman said.

"The 700 military personnel arrived in Pontianak on Saturday at around 11.35 a.m. local time by Teluk Teratai Indonesian warship," chief of the Tanjungpura Regional Military Command XIIs information service Colonel Mukhlis said here on Sunday. 

He said 350 of the military personnel come from the Jaya Yuda infantry battalion 144 of the Sriwijaya Regional Military Command and 350 from the Kala Hitam infantry battalion 312 which is an organic unit of infantry brigade 15 of the Siliwangi Regional Military Command.

"The two battalions which consist of 700 personnel will soon replace border security personnel to safeguard the West Kalimantan-Sarawak border for the next nine months," he said.

Mukhlis added the two battalions which have just arrived in West Kalimantan will replace the Walet Sakti infantry battalion 644 of the Tanjungpura Regional Military Command XII and the Tengkorak airborne Infantry battalion 305.

"Actually, the personnel arrived in Pontianak on Saturday evening. But because we have to focus on returning former members of the Gafatar movement, only on Saturday afternoon they came closer to Dwikora port in Pontianak," he said.

The 700 military personnel are being accommodated at the Tanjungpura Regional Military Command. 

_Reported by Andilala
(s012/b003/B003)
(U.SYS/B/S012/B003)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/102865/700-personnel-to-secure-west-kalimantan-sarawak-border_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pindad's light tracked armored vehicle, SBS, with multi rocket launcer





Pindad's Anoa2 ambulance version basic form





Pindad's Anoa2 using camouflage and armed with AGL 40 granade launcher

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

APS 6X6 jaman BPPT dulu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Starstreak portable air defense system + Land Rover currently being assembled by PT.Len










_http://economy.okezone.com/read/201...pakan-mobil-penangkal-rudal-rakitan-indonesia_





anas_nurhafidz said:


> Berarti sudah 4 unit yang jadi. Berapa unit sih yg kita ambil? 4 ato 9? @pr1v4t33r Itu didalam hangar juga masih ada yg lagi dikerjakan



9 unit

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

NBell 412 kah?

http://surabaya.tribunnews.com/2016...eli-canggih-komandan-puspenerbal-sempat-marah

Penerbangan Angkatan Laut (Puspenerbal) TNI AL akan mendatangkan pesawat dan helikopter canggih.

Tidak main-main, sebanyak 18 pesawat ini akan didatangkan dalam kurun waktu tiga tahun ke depan. Sampai 2019, helikopter itu sudah ada di Puspenerbal.

"Dua armada udara kami tahun ini tengah berproses untuk didatangkan," terang Komandan Puspenerbal TNI AL Laksamana Pertama (Laksma) TNI Sigit Setiyanta saat ditemui di sela Rapat Koordinasi Penerbangan TNI AL 2016, di Wisma Perwira Lanudal Juanda, Surabaya, Senin (1/2/2016).


----------



## Bhayangkara

anas_nurhafidz said:


> NBell 412? Ato heli lain?
> 
> http://surabaya.tribunnews.com/2016...eli-canggih-komandan-puspenerbal-sempat-marah
> 
> Penerbangan Angkatan Laut (Puspenerbal) TNI AL akan mendatangkan pesawat dan helikopter canggih.
> 
> Tidak main-main, sebanyak 18 pesawat ini akan didatangkan dalam kurun waktu tiga tahun ke depan. Sampai 2019, helikopter itu sudah ada di Puspenerbal.
> 
> "Dua armada udara kami tahun ini tengah berproses untuk didatangkan," terang Komandan Puspenerbal TNI AL Laksamana Pertama (Laksma) TNI Sigit Setiyanta saat ditemui di sela Rapat Koordinasi Penerbangan TNI AL 2016, di Wisma Perwira Lanudal Juanda, Surabaya, Senin (1/2/2016).


Sepertinya sih gak ada yg berubah dari rencana sebelumnya, 11 unit Panther + 5 unit CN235mpa + 2 unit sisanya mungkin heli angkut sekelas Nbell-412ep = 18 unit (tolong dikoreksi)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Dopper training, death contract, soldiers vs bullet rain 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=536399703130839


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Bhayangkara said:


> Sepertinya sih gak ada yg berubah dari rencana sebelumnya, 11 unit Panther + 5 unit CN235mpa + 2 unit sisanya mungkin heli angkut sekelas Nbell-412ep = 18 unit (tolong dikoreksi)


Mmm ane kira pengadaan baru 
--------------------------------------------------

fpuindonesia8 

hands and smile is much powerfull than a rifle... 






new equipment for Indonesian FPU from boot,glove,scoope and combat shirt...

all made from Indonesia...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

IndoBatt





Brimob





Gegana





FPU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

GEGANA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MJATech have been awarded contract to supply more than 20 units M-134 Minigun for Indonesian Army




_http://mja-tech.com/index.php/page/information/clients_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Rhan-122B dynamic test, 27-29 January 2016










Dua Puluh Lima Unit R-Han 122B Berhasil Diluncurkan
Uji dinamis kembali dilakukan terhadap 25 unit R-Han 122B yang dilakukan pada tanggal 27-29 Januari 2016 bertempat di Pantai Tempursari Lumajang, Jawa Timur. Acara pengujian ini turut dihadiri oleh Kepala Badan Penelitian dan Pengembangan Kementerian Pertahanan (Kabalitbang Kemhan) Anne Kusmayati, Kepala Pusat Penelitian dan Pengembangan Alat Peralatan Pertahanan dan Keamanan Balitbang Kemhan (Kapuslitbang Alpalhankam Baliltbang Kemhan) Laksamana Pertama TNI Budihardja Raden, Ketua Dewan Riset Nasional (DRN) Bambang Setiadi, Deputi Bidang Teknologi Dirgantara Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (LAPAN) Rika Andiarti, dan Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PT Pindad (Persero) Ade Bagdja, serta para anggota Konsorsium Roket Nasional yang terdiri dari LAPAN, PT Pindad (Persero), PT Dahana (Persero), PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero), dan perwakilan dari Universitas Gajah Mada (UGM). Dengan menggunakan _Multi Launcher Rocket System _(MLRS) RM-70 GRAD Marinir, 25 unit R-Han 122B berhasil diluncurkan dan membelah langit pesisir pantai Lumajang.

Uji fungsi ini dilakukan untuk menguji konsistensi performansi roket setelah uji terbang tahap pertama yang dilakukan pada Oktober 2015 lalu, dinilai telah berjalan dengan baik, yang melakukan pengamatan dan perekaman data perilaku terbang roket pada saat diterbangkan. Uji dinamis yang dilakukan kali ini untuk mendapatkan data hasil uji dinamis berupa prestasi terbang roket dan keandalan muatan yang dibawa roket, serta konsistensi performansi roket. Dalam pengujian kali ini juga dilakukan pencatatan jarak capai dan kehandalan terhadap spesifikasi desain.

Anne Kusmayanti, Kabalitbang Kemhan mengatakan bahwa perjalanan panjang tim Konsorsium Roket Nasional merupakan proses yang penuh dedikasi dari semua pihak yang di dalamnya ada kerja keras tim. Hasil pengujian terbaik memang selalu tidak didapatkan, namun hal tersebut adalah bagian dari sebuah penelitian dan pengembangan. “Inilah litbang, penuh _trial _dan _error. _Ada _road map _yang harus dievaluasi bersama oleh tim Konsorsium Roket Nasional dan akan diwujudkan di masa depan dengan sinergitas tim yang terjaga dengan baik, demi terjadinya akselerasi. Terima kasih kepada tim konsorsium atas dedikasi dan kerja kerasnya, tapi tentunya jangan terlalu cepat puas. Tahun 2016 akan banyak program yang memerlukan bantuan dari industri, mari kita tuangkan dalam _road map _yang ada sesegera mungkin, karena fungsi konsorsium dalam pengembangan ini sangat penting,” tuturnya.

Ketua Dewan Riset Nasional, Bambang Setiadi menilai Konsorsium Roket Nasional yang berhasil berdiri selama 12 tahun merupakan prestasi tersendiri. “Roket bukan sesuatu yang mudah dibuat dan tentunya memerlukan waktu yang tidak sebentar. Dua belas tahun berdiri dan berhasil menghasilkan sesuatu merupakan hal yang sangat membanggakan. Saya akan memohonkan perkenan Pak Menteri (Menristek dan Dikti) untuk menjadikan konsorsium ini sebagai _icon _perkembangan ristek di bidang pertahanan, bahwa Bapak dan Ibu sudah melakukan yang terbaik bagi bangsa ini. Buatlah konsorsium ini menjadi semakin kuat,” ujarnya memberikan suntikan semangat kepada seluruh tim konsorsium yang hadir.

Pengujian dinamis kali ini bersifat _ground to ground _dengan menggunakan beberapa jenis muatan _warhead _yaitu 4 unit _inert _atau _dummy_, 9 unit asap, 8 unit tajam dan 4 unit _telemetry. _Muatan _dummy _dan asap diluncurkan untuk melihat titik jatuhan, muatan tajam diluncurkan sebagai penggambaran kondisi _real _roket RHan 122-B yang akan diproduksi dan digunakan untuk _user, _dan muatan _telemetry _digunakan untuk mengetahui _trajectory _roket. Dari hasil pengujian, area jatuhan roket berhasil dipantau oleh pengamat berada pada kisaran 22-23 km untuk sudut elevasi 30o dan kisaran 25-26 km untuk sudut elevasi 50o. Hasil ini dinilai memuaskan dan salah satu hal yang harus dilakukan adalah konsistensi dalam menjaga proses dan kualitas agar menghasilkan satu desain yang _freeze _dan sesuai dengan yang diharapkan oleh _user. _

Kegiatan pengembangan roket R-Han 122B merupakan kerjasama tim Konsorsium Roket Nasional dengan Balitbang Kemhan yang memiliki tujuan utama menghentikan ketergantungan terhadap produk asing dengan menjadikan roket R-Han 122B sebagai alutsista yang digunakan prajurit TNI sebagai senjata utama untuk mensubtitusi persenjataan yang selama ini diperoleh dari luar negeri. Diharapkan, Indonesia berhasil mewujudkan kemandirian dalam produksi roket nasional.

_http://pindad.com/dua-puluh-lima-unit-rhan-122b-berhasil-diluncurkan_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Mi 35 with UPK 23 mm gun pod

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## astara

View attachment 290861

Indonesian first President, Soekarno inspect the readiness of Tjakrabirawa soldiers, the predecessor of Indonesian Presidential Guard units of today.[/QUOTE]

is that Zogist salute, is this practice still exist among other unit?


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Police preparation before Imlek, Chinese New Year







Pengamanan Jelang ImlekPersonel Brimob bersenjata lengkap mendengar arahan pengamanan wilayah di Lhokseumawe, Provinsi Aceh. Senin (1/2). Kepolisian Aceh mengintensifkan pengamanan wilayah dengan menempatkan satuan penembak jitu di sejumlah daerah lintas nasional kabupaten/kota yang di anggap rawan guna mengantisipasi tindak kejahatan teroris menjelang perayaan Imlek. (ANTARA FOTO/Rahmad)







Patroli Pengamanan LautKRI Untung Suropati bersandar saat pengisian perbekalan seusai patroli pengamanan laut di Dermaga Pangkalan TNI AL Watusampu, Palu, Sulawesi Tengah, Selasa (2/2). TNI AL secara rutin melakukan patroli dengan mengerahkan armada laut untuk mengamankan wilayah perairan dari setiap gangguan termasuk tindak penangkapan ilegal ikan. ANTARA FOTO/Basri Marzuki/kye/16


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KCR-60






FPU with SS2 V5






SS2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KRI SURABAYA 591 






KRI John Lie 358 Lead the way

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

Just trying to contribute the pictures, may not repost..

KRI Sultan Thaha Syaifuddin (Parchim class)









Up close of AK-730 CIWS installation




(C) Credits to original uploader.

Terlepas dari usianya yang memang sudah lumayan uzur, dan selagi belum adanya kejelasan mengenai program peremajaan untuk mengganti armada Parchim ini. Semoga kedepannya kapal-kapal lainnya dari kelas Patimura ini dapat juga dimodernisasi dengan pemasangan SEWACO serta AK-730 CIWS, karena
mengingat akan perannya yang masih sangat dibutuhkan sebagai satuan patroli dan penindak dari armada satrol TNI-AL..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Bhayangkara said:


> Just trying to contribute the pictures, may not repost..
> 
> KRI Sultan Thaha Syaifuddin (Parchim class)
> View attachment 291224
> 
> View attachment 291227
> 
> Up close of AK-730 CIWS installation
> View attachment 291229
> 
> (C) Credits to original uploader.
> 
> Terlepas dari usianya yang memang sudah lumayan uzur, dan selagi belum adanya kejelasan mengenai program peremajaan untuk mengganti armada Parchim ini. Semoga kedepannya kapal-kapal lainnya dari kelas Patimura ini dapat juga dimodernisasi dengan pemasangan SEWACO serta AK-730 CIWS, karena
> mengingat akan perannya yang masih sangat dibutuhkan sebagai satuan patroli dan penindak dari armada satrol TNI-AL..



The visiting Chinese navy escort fleet and the Indonesian navy hold joint exercises in the Java Sea on January. (Photo/CNS)









@Bhayangkara sulit buat gantiin parchim, karna jumlahnya banyak. Parchim luarnya doank jadul penampilannya. Tapi interior dalem masih bagus (khas tni al) Saat ini juga masih jadi andelan buat patroli dekat atau jauh dan juga buat nangkepin maling ikan. Kalo mau gantiin ini harus buat kelas baru. KCR60 dipanjangin lah

Bingung. serba nanggung kalo modernisasi, yg dipasang CIWS satu doank yakhont juga alat jammer juga upgrade radar juga. Gak ada pengadaan serius kedepannya, cuma rencana doank, gak rata semua kaprang.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Sikorsky S61 V5, one of Indonesian presidential helicopter unit. Serius ini AW101 class di masanya, versi Navalnya disebut Sea king

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa

*Indonesia makes inaugural overseas deployment of hospital ship*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
02 February 2016





The Indonesian Navy's hospital ship, Dr Soeharso (990). The vessel made its first overseas medical mission in February. Source: Michael Nitz - Naval Press Service
*Key Points*

The Indonesian Navy has deployed its multipurpose hospital on an overseas mission for the first time
Deployment reflects the country's growing confidence and ambition to establish a greater maritime presence in the region
The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has deployed the multipurpose hospital ship KRI _Dr Soeharso_ (990) on a week-long medical care mission to East Timor.

The ship, which arrived in the port of Dili on 29 January, is scheduled to complete its mission on 4 February. The TNI-AL's Eastern Fleet (KOARMATIM) confirmed with_IHS Jane's_ on 2 February that the mission marks the first time that _Dr Soeharso_ has been deployed on an overseas mission.

"Among the operations that we will be involved in are cataract removal operations, dental treatments, cleft lip surgeries, and circumcisions for children," said a representative from the KOARMATIM's office of communications. Embarked on the ship is a crew of 150 and 250 medical mission personnel from all three branches of the Indonesian armed forces, he said, adding that the service aims to treat about 2,000 patients for the entirety of its mission.

According to _IHS Jane's Fighting Ships_ , _Dr Soeharso_ was commissioned into the TNI-AL as the landing platform dock KRI _Tanjung Dalpele_ with pennant number 972 in September 2003. The ship, which was built by Dae Sun Shipbuilders of South Korea in Busan, was subsequently redesignated a hospital ship in 2008.

_Dr Soeharso_ features an overall length of 122 m, an overall beam of 22 m, and a hull draught of 4.9 m. It displaces approximately 11,500 tonnes at full load. The platform has a top speed of 15 kt and a standard range of 8,600 n miles at 12 kt. The ship can accommodate two landing craft utility vessels in its docking well and two Super Puma helicopters on its flight deck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Ridiculous! But finally alhamdulillah

https://m.detik.com/news/berita/3133398/banyu-biru-mundur-dari-bin


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

YONIF MEKANIS 201 / JAYA YUDHA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## orang biasa

*Pembangunan Dermaga Kapal Selam*
Selasa, 2 Februari 2016 17:10 WIB | 425 Views






Pembangunan Dermaga Kapal SelamSejumlah alat berat melakukan penggalian untuk pembuatan dermaga kapal selam di Pangkalan TNI AL Watusampu Palu, Sulawesi Tengah, Selasa (2/2). Dermaga yang direncanakan akan menjadi pangkalan kapal selam untuk memperkuat Komando Armada Timur (Koarmatim) itu ditargetkan selesai pada akhir 2016 sehingga dapat ditempati oleh* dua kapal selam baru dari Korea dan Rusia yang tiba pada awal dan akhir 2017 mendatang*. (ANTARA FOTO/Basri Marzuki)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Lau


----------



## pr1v4t33r

orang biasa said:


> * dua kapal selam baru dari Korea dan Rusia yang tiba pada awal dan akhir 2017 mendatang*.



Berita terakhir kemarin katanya 2017, 2 cangbogo selesai, 1 bikinan DSME, 1 bikinan PT.PAL. Palingan salah ketik. 






Saya curiga, sekarang PT.PAL sudah memulai produksi kapal selam pertamanya, cuma tidak pakai fasilitas produksi kapal selam yang sedang dibuat. Tetapi pakai fasilitas produksi kapal yang dimiliki PT.PAL.


----------



## Nike

Lautnya di pantai Palu masih jernih banget ye...gak kek di Surabaya apa Jekardeh


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> Lau



apaan sih lau2?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

MarveL said:


> apaan sih lau2?



Lagi di busway ngetiknya, kepencet gak sengaja. Mau ngetik lautnya biru


----------



## Zarvan

jek_sperrow said:


> the front grip looks so uncomfortable, it will reduce the accuracy
> we need this thing


Is this HK-416 or SS2-V5 ?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Zarvan said:


> Is this HK-416 or SS2-V5 ?


 hk416


----------



## Bhayangkara

anas_nurhafidz said:


> @Bhayangkara sulit buat gantiin parchim, karna jumlahnya banyak. Parchim luarnya doank jadul penampilannya. Tapi interior dalem masih bagus (khas tni al) Saat ini juga masih jadi andelan buat patroli dekat atau jauh dan juga buat nangkepin maling ikan. Kalo mau gantiin ini harus buat kelas baru. KCR60 dipanjangin lah
> 
> Bingung. serba nanggung kalo modernisasi, yg dipasang CIWS satu doank yakhont juga alat jammer juga upgrade radar juga. Gak ada pengadaan serius kedepannya, cuma rencana doank, gak rata semua kaprang.


Betul sekali, untuk kelas Parchim ini dilema sih sebetulnya. Disatu sisi kapal tersebut emang sudah sewajarnya memasuki masa pensiun mengingat usia hullnya yg sudah 29-34 tahun sejak pertama kali di launching tahun 1981-86, tapi disisi lain kita juga masih butuh banyak platform untuk mengisi armada satrol TNI-AL. Dan klo ngeliat jumlahnya yg 16 unit emang sepertinya gak gampang untuk mengganti armada Parchim ini, mau di upgrade pun pastinya serba nanggung karena memang dimensi kapalnya yg juga nanggung.
Setidaknya kalaupun ada rencana mau diremajakan harus mulai diprogramkan dari sekarang, karena memang sebenarnya masih banyak sekali PR dari TNI-AL, banyak yg harus dipenuhi dan banyak juga yg harus dipersiapkan untuk diganti..

Tapi entahlah, meskipun saat ini masih belum keliatan jelas program kedepannya seperti apa, kita harus tetap optimis aja deh. Karena biasanya apa yg tidak terlihat oleh masyarakat umum, bukan berarti mereka tidak merencanakannya, semoga aja..


----------



## CountStrike

SS2-V5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

CountStrike said:


> SS2-V5



Man it looks great is it a PDW or assault rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Standard & Elite compact assault rifle from PINDAD (SS2-V5 & SS2-v5 A1)










SBS, PINDAD's light tracked armored IFV, under development

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Actually the MLRS version look more advanced...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Actually the MLRS version look more advanced...



Indeed, that's old photo, showing early stage development of SBS prototype. Serve as technology demonstrator for light tracked armored vehicle development. Most probably developed to replace AMX 13, AMX VCI and Scorpion when they got retired someday.

Sepertinya teknologinya masih akan disempurnakan setelah transfer teknologi hasil pengembangan medium tank berhasil dikuasai PINDAD.


PINDAD Komodo 4x4 APC







Indonesia and France initiate defence R&D programme
Indonesia and France have initiated a project to promote science and technology collaboration in strategic sectors including defence. Called the _Nusantara Programme 2016_, the initiative is funded by the two governments and jointly managed by Indonesia's Ministry for Research, Technology and Higher Education, and France's Ministry of Foreign Affairs and International Development, and the Ministry of National Education and Higher Education and Research.

The Indonesian government said on 2 February that the programme will promote, through funding research and development, areas such as _advanced materials, including nanotechnologies, information and communications, and early-warning systems._ Defence is one of seven sectors outlined for investment.

_http://www.janes.com/article/57693/indonesia-and-france-initiate-defence-r-d-programme_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Renang Tempur / Battle Swimming Training





Jungle Patrol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

madokafc said:


> Actually the MLRS version look more advanced...


am guessing and hoping that the end result of this will look like russian TOS-1 MRLs.... as in they have similar role


----------



## Nike

kaka404 said:


> am guessing and hoping that the end result of this will look like russian TOS-1 MRLs.... as in they have similar role


Well they need to invest more on incendiary warheads research. I just thinking it would be your regular mlrs, with regular type of warheads such as HE, anti personnel mines, bomblets and such.


----------



## orang biasa

*Indonesia conducts further tests of improved R-Han 122 rocket*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
02 February 2016
*Key Points*

Indonesia has conducted further tests of an indigenously developed 122 mm rocket
The tests were conducted to gather data on the rocket's performance with various payloads
An Indonesian consortium comprising defence equipment developers and research institutes has conducted further tests of an indigenously developed 122 mm rocket known as the R-Han 122B, state-owned arms manufacturer PT Pindad announced on 1 February.

The rockets were launched between 27 and 29 January in Tempursari, East Java, from an Indonesian Marine Corps RM-70 multiple rocket launcher (MRL). Twenty-five R-Han 122B rounds carrying various payloads were launched over the three days.

"The tests were done on the back of successful initial launches completed in October 2015," said PT Pindad in its statement.


*Indonesia and France initiate defence R&D programme*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
02 February 2016
Indonesia and France have initiated a project to promote science and technology collaboration in strategic sectors including defence.

Called the Nusantara Programme 2016, the initiative is funded by the two governments and jointly managed by Indonesia's Ministry for Research, Technology and Higher Education, and France's Ministry of Foreign Affairs and International Development, and the Ministry of National Education and Higher Education and Research.

The Indonesian government said on 2 February that the programme will promote, through funding research and development, areas such as advanced materials, including nanotechnologies, information and communications, and early-warning systems. Defence is one of seven sectors outlined for investment.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia, Timor Leste establish cooperation on defense*
Rabu, 3 Februari 2016 06:18 WIB | 987 Views




ANTARA FOTO/Widodo S. Jusuf

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The governments of Indonesia and Timor Leste, through the Ministries of Defense, have agreed to establish cooperation in the field of defense, in particular education and training.

A press statement received by Antara here on Tuesday stated that the Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu paid a courtesy call to the East Timor Defense Minister in Dili on Monday (February 1).

The visit was conducted on the sidelines of a working visit of the Indonesian Minister of Defense in order to review the Indonesian Health Care Mission on the Floating Hospital in the Port of Dili, East Timor.

Ryamizard said Indonesias Defense Ministry is ready to assist Timor-Leste, in particular to improve the capacity of the Timorese army personnel.

During this time, cooperation in defense related education and training between the two countries has been on, including Timor Leste Military Officers enrolling in Indonesias Military Command and Staff School.

Timor Leste has also sent several students to study at the Institute of National Defense as well as at a number of universities in Indonesia. 

The Indonesian Ministry of Defense opens up opportunities for Timorese soldiers to learn engineering.

"The UN needs Engineering unit to build and improve places which are ravaged by war or natural disaster," Ryamizard stated.

The Defense Minister of Timor Leste, Cirilio Cristovao, said the defense cooperation between Indonesia and East Timor has been going on from the beginning. Both countries already have a cooperation agreement between their armed forces.

"To improve the quality and capability of the engineers, we hope we can send troops to undergo training in Indonesia," he said.
_
(KR-LWA/INE/B003)
EDITED BY INE
(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/B003) _


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KORPS HIU KENCANA-Indonesian Navy Submarine Force

The Indonesian Navy has long experience in operating submarines. For a significant period in the 1960s and 1970s, Indonesia operated the most powerful submarine force in the Asia-Pacific region, excepting the Cold War superpowers: 12 Whiskey-class submarines, two torpedo retrievers, and one submarine tender, all purchased from the Soviet Union. By comparison, no other Southeast Asian nation possessed a submarine force of any size, and in 1967 the Royal Australian Navy had only six submarines, of the Oberon class.

The Indonesian Navy received its first submarine, KRI Tjakra (401), from the USSR on 12 September 1959. This first submarine was commanded by Commander O.P. Koesno. Its delivery was a milestone in the creation of the Indonesian Submarine Force, and 12 September was designated as the Indonesian Submarine Squadron Day to commemorate the date that the Indonesian Navy began operating these advanced war machines with both strategic value and deterrent effect.

During the 1960s, in the heyday of the Whiskey class, these superb underwater units were used to regain West Papua from Dutch colonial control. There were three submarine deployments during the military operation—called JAYA WIJAYA 1—against the Dutch forces in the West Papua. KRI Nagabanda (403), KRI Trisula (402), and KRI Tjandrasa (408) successfully launched an attack on the Dutch forces in the West Papua area; in operation TJAKRA II, Tjandrasa managed to infiltrate the enemy’s area to land a group of Indonesian Special Forces on the island. For the success of that operation, the Indonesian Government awarded Tjandrasa and her crew with the prestigious “Bintang Sakti” medal. To the present day, Tjandrasa is the only naval vessel to have been awarded the medal. In April 1963, in operation VISHNU MUKTI, KRl Nagarangsang (404), KRl Tjundamani (411), and KRI Alugoro (406) again conducted a ‘show of force’ in West Papua waters.

Thanks to those 12 submarines, the Indonesian Navy at that time was considered to be one of the most powerful naval forces in the Asia-Pacific region—making Indonesia a regional power and serving as a source of pride and self confidence for her people.

[Photo credit: Kaskus/SukaBedil]



Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Indonesia, Timor Leste establish cooperation on defense*
> Rabu, 3 Februari 2016 06:18 WIB | 987 Views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANTARA FOTO/Widodo S. Jusuf
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The governments of Indonesia and Timor Leste, through the Ministries of Defense, have agreed to establish cooperation in the field of defense, in particular education and training.
> 
> A press statement received by Antara here on Tuesday stated that the Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu paid a courtesy call to the East Timor Defense Minister in Dili on Monday (February 1).
> 
> The visit was conducted on the sidelines of a working visit of the Indonesian Minister of Defense in order to review the Indonesian Health Care Mission on the Floating Hospital in the Port of Dili, East Timor.
> 
> Ryamizard said Indonesias Defense Ministry is ready to assist Timor-Leste, in particular to improve the capacity of the Timorese army personnel.
> 
> During this time, cooperation in defense related education and training between the two countries has been on, including Timor Leste Military Officers enrolling in Indonesias Military Command and Staff School.
> 
> Timor Leste has also sent several students to study at the Institute of National Defense as well as at a number of universities in Indonesia.
> 
> The Indonesian Ministry of Defense opens up opportunities for Timorese soldiers to learn engineering.
> 
> "The UN needs Engineering unit to build and improve places which are ravaged by war or natural disaster," Ryamizard stated.
> 
> The Defense Minister of Timor Leste, Cirilio Cristovao, said the defense cooperation between Indonesia and East Timor has been going on from the beginning. Both countries already have a cooperation agreement between their armed forces.
> 
> "To improve the quality and capability of the engineers, we hope we can send troops to undergo training in Indonesia," he said.
> _
> (KR-LWA/INE/B003)
> EDITED BY INE
> (T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/B003) _


---------

OOT ngomongin timor leste, kok ada yg mirip ya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Combat Resque

@jeff_prananda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

LCU 593-2 inside KRI Banda Aceh 593 LPD's floating dock





 Indonesian Light Strike Vehicle (ILSV)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> LCU 593-2 inside KRI Banda Aceh 593 LPD's floating dock
> View attachment 291851
> 
> 
> Indonesian Light Strike Vehicle (ILSV)
> View attachment 291860
> 
> 
> View attachment 291862



This humvee class vehicle looks great and very promised, can't wait they can fill the roles as the main combatant vehicle for Light Infantry unit such as Raider and Linud and become the backbones of Army utility vehicle eventually. Any detailed specs for this vehicle?

BTW, this Garda II 4X4 Utility vehicle, still in prototype stage though. But it looks great. Made by PT PINDAD and Kopassus Dislitbang.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Siwar 646, navy missile boat, shadowing USA submarine passing through Malacca strait















madokafc said:


> This humvee class vehicle looks great and very promised, can't wait they can fill the roles as the main combatant vehicle for Light Infantry unit such as Raider and Linud and become the backbones of Army utility vehicle eventually. Any detailed specs for this vehicle?



check this link:
_Kendaraaan perintis ILSV Indonesia Light Strike Vehicle Indonesia Bisa - JIP : No Road No Problem_
_Light Strike Vehicle can handle a wide range of missions - Indo14-Day3 | IHS Jane's 360_
_Indonesian Light Strike Vehicle (ILSV)_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Navy Warship KRI Usman Harun 359 today had arrive in Vizag to attend Indian Navy International Naval Fleets Review 2016. 






KRI Usman Harun 359 tiba di India - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Naval Today Mobile

HMAS Darwin conducts passage exercise with International Warships KRI Usman Harun (Indonesia) and KD Lekir (Malaysia). The ships have also participated in the International Fleet Review 2016 in India.
Copyright: Commonwealth of Australia












Cakep ya bung tomo class, ehh tunggu PKR turun gunung deh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia-Timor Leste to conduct joint survey on border dispute*
Senin, 1 Februari 2016 18:56 WIB | 1.147 Views




The border post of the Republic of Indonesia and Timor Leste. (ANTARA)

Kupang (ANTARA News) - The governments of Indonesia and Timor Leste will conduct a joint survey of some border areas in East Nusa Tenggara Province, which are still considered as disputed territory by the two countries.

The results of the joint research would serve as groundwork for conducting a joint discussion to determine the disputed boundaries between the two countries, Head of the Border Management Agency of East Nusa Tenggara Paul Manehat stated.

"The joint research would be conducted in the near future, involving delegations from both Indonesia and Timor Leste," he noted here on Monday.

The initiative to conduct a joint research is proposed by Indonesias Ministry of Foreign Affairs as in the latest meeting with the government of Timor Leste in Dili, last year, the two countries had not reached an agreement on how to deal with the border dispute.

Paul remarked that the research would focus on some disputed areas such as the Citrana-Noelbes area in Kupang regency and Oecuse and Manusasi in Central North Timor regency.

The research would also involve the traditional and community leaders who have been living in coexistence in each territory in the border areas since their views are necessary to obtain the actual data related to the history of the areas located on the existing boundary points.

"Such concept has been based on the agreement between the two countries. It is aimed at gaining the best result to solve the border issue, which has been a cause of rising tensions between Indonesia and Timor Leste," Paul stated.

Commander of Udayana IX Military District Major General M. Setyo Sularso claimed that there are at least six disputed border areas in East Nusa Tenggara between Indonesia and Timor Leste.

Sularso affirmed that the disputes between the countries are categorized into two types of border problems. 

The first one is an unresolved segment, an issue related to the state border between Indonesia and Timor Leste in which the borderline has not been agreed upon or decided by the two countries.

The second one is an unsurveyed segment, an issue concerning the borderline, which has been decided by the two countries, but the people of Indonesia and Timor Leste are unaware of it.

There are two disputes that are considered as an unsurveyed segment. The first is related to an area in a river or delta along the Noelbesi-Citrana area, North Netamnanu village, East Amfoang sub-district, Kupang regency.

The river is 4.5 kilometers in length.

"Indonesia wants its boundary line to be located on the western side of the river," Sularso stated.

However, Timor Leste has a different point of view.

Without regard to the sterile area status, which means there must be no activity in the disputed area, Timor Leste has, in fact, already built permanent agricultural offices, meeting hall, logistics warehouse, rice mill, irrigation canals, and paved roads.

_(Reported by Yohanes Adrianus/Uu.INE/KR-BSR/F001)_
Indonesia-Timor Leste to conduct joint survey on border dispute - ANTARA News


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Defense Minister, Ryamizard Ryacudu, speaks in front of sailors and soldiers abroad KRI Bung Tomo in Lebanon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Police conduct daily patrol exercise in South Sudan









Watching and stand guard before armored vehicle owned by Egyptian Police Unit






stand guards near Market plaza area

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

All of Indonesian Navy Sigma class corvettes in one frame





Briefing before starting Operation Tinombala





Indonesian Army Paratrooper unit, after defeating PRRI insurgents in Pekanbaru Riau, found and seizing large numbers of weapons. Most of them is modern ones, like M-1 Garand, M-14, M1 and M2 Carbines, M1903 Spriengfield, Madsen M-50 and among other. Surely you can sure most of them is supplied by US Covert agency like CIA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesian Light Strike Vehicle (ILSV)


At First, I though it was Uro Vamtac vehicle that was being prepared to be installed with Starstreak missile systems, but turns out, this is another series of prototype's from the lokal industry..

And here's another pictures about the ILSV (Indonesian Light Strike Vehicle)












(C) credits to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bhayangkara said:


> At First, I though it was Uro Vamtac vehicle that was being prepared to be installed with Starstreak missile systems, but turns out, this is another series of prototype's from the lokal industry..



we use Land Rover Defender for starstreak mobile platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

pr1v4t33r said:


> we use Land Rover Defender for starstreak mobile platform.


Oh, I guess it is Uro Vamtac who are going to be installed, if I refer to the news at the beginning of the contract signing. Then I was wrong, thanks for corrections..

But, honestly, I'm very regretted if we still to use those foreign-made vehicles since we have capable enough to make it ourself. Even we have much more of choise from our indegenious products or prototypes, like the ones of ILSV or Garda/Garda-2 or SSE P2-komando or Gudel and manymore which can be used as a platform! Also we have the Komodo vehicle of Pindad which has been proven to serve as a platform of Mistral-Atlas Vshorad systems.
At least, if the TNI intends to simplify their armoured vehicles into one or two types, depending on their class and missions, then it will reduce the burden of logistical problems in the future..

Btw, barusan saya nemu gambar di internet meskipun hasil editan tapi menurut saya lumayan menarik, check it out:




Yah, this is Anoa APC upgrade with 30mm autocanon combined with ATGM missiles..
Damn!!! It looks more greget


----------



## Nike

Bhayangkara said:


> Oh, I guess it is Uro Vamtac who are going to be installed, if I refer to the news at the beginning of the contract signing. Then I was wrong, thanks for corrections..
> 
> But, honestly, I'm very regretted if we still to use those foreign-made vehicles since we have capable enough to make it ourself. Even we have much more of choise from our indegenious products or prototypes, like the ones of ILSV or Garda/Garda-2 or SSE P2-komando or Gudel and manymore which can be used as a platform! Also we have the Komodo vehicle of Pindad which has been proven to serve as a platform of Mistral-Atlas Vshorad systems.
> At least, if the TNI intends to simplify their armoured vehicles into one or two types, depending on their class and missions, then it will reduce the burden of logistical problems in the future..
> 
> Btw, barusan saya nemu gambar di internet meskipun hasil editan tapi menurut saya lumayan menarik, check it out:
> View attachment 292014
> 
> Yah, this is Anoa APC upgrade with 30mm autocanon combined with ATGM missiles..
> Damn!!! It looks more greget




Just look at to the Gempita, some of their variants using Denel 30 mm RWS and Ingwee ATGM and it looks so meany and deadly.

This version of turret from Belgium Cockerill manufacturer left a good impression to me


----------



## Nike

credit to original uploader 

Squadron Technique doing maintenance procedure toward CN-235 TNI AU in Halim Perdana Kusumah Air Force Base





well Cakra Class Submarine (U-209 1200)


----------



## MarveL

kok "alert" item di kanan page atas sekarang ga enak yah? harus klik dua kali....


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bhayangkara said:


> Oh, I guess it is Uro Vamtac who are going to be installed, if I refer to the news at the beginning of the contract signing. Then I was wrong, thanks for corrections..



Just a few page back : Indonesia Military News & Discussion Thread | Page 596














Bhayangkara said:


> But honestly, I'm very regretted if we still to use those foreign-made vehicles since we have capable enough to make it ourself. Even we have much more of choise from our indegenious products or prototypes, like the ones of ILSV or Garda/Garda-2 or SSE P2-komando or Gudel and manymore which can be used as a platform! Also we have the Komodo vehicle of Pindad which has been proven to serve as a platform of Mistral-Atlas Vshorad systems. At least, if the TNI intends to simplify their armoured vehicles into one or two types, depending on their class and missions, then it will reduce the burden of logistical problems in the future..



Pemilihan Land Rover defender sepertinya terikat dengan kontrak kerjasama pertahanan antara PT.LEN dan Thales, Inggris untuk membangun instalasi terintegrasi sistem pertahanan peluru kendali _Star Streak_. Mirip-mirip kerjasama Pindad dengan Renault, Prancis dengan mengambil Sherpa untuk pengembangan Komodo. Kedepan, tidak menutup kemungkinan kita akan mengunakan rantis dalam negeri sebagai platform mobile starstreak.



Sea Trial ORCA 6001, 60 meter marine and fishery patrol vessel




15 second video: _https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/12636479_221381671530397_395063345_n.mp4_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

madokafc said:


> Just look at to the Gempita, some of their variants using Denel 30 mm RWS and Ingwee ATGM and it looks so meany and deadly.
> 
> This version of turret from Belgium Cockerill manufacturer left a good impression to me


Yah, and if we look around in the region, seems it's only us who doesn't have a plans to adopt 8x8 platform to accomodate high caliber autocanon. Although prevously there were plans to adopt Terrex, but seems it just only a planning.
But hopefully, the prototype of IFV 6x6 which is currently being developed by Pindad can also be armed with the same caliber of canon, rather than just 20mm..


----------



## Nike

I will taking the spot for 9000 post


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> I will taking the spot for 9000 post



oh.. really?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

pr1v4t33r said:


> Just a few page back : Indonesia Military News & Discussion Thread | Page 596


Ah sorry, I'm forgeted that ones. 



pr1v4t33r said:


> Pemilihan Land Rover defender sepertinya terikat dengan kontrak kerjasama pertahanan antara PT.LEN dan Thales, Inggris untuk membangun instalasi terintegrasi sistem pertahanan peluru kendali _Star Streak_. Mirip-mirip kerjasama Pindad dengan Renault, Prancis dengan mengambil Sherpa untuk pengembangan Komodo. Kedepan, tidak menutup kemungkinan kita akan mengunakan rantis dalam negeri sebagai platform mobile starstreak.


Yah, saya rasa juga begitu. Sepertinya memang ada keharusan yg tertuang didalam kontrak perihal penggunaan platform Defender untuk diintegrasikan dengan sistem tersebut. Tapi ya sudahlah, meskipun sedikit kecewa, setidaknya salah satu dari Indhan kita (PT.LEN) turut dilibatkan dalam pengintegrasiannya, sebagai bagian dari alih teknologi..



MarveL said:


> oh.. really?


Yaah,, ogut keduluan deh..


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Close up with Badak







Unstoppable

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KOPASKA


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> KOPASKA
> 
> View attachment 292101



modelnya kurang kekinian....

Perlengkapan kek gini bisa lebih menunjang kerja mereka


Ballistic vest masc, Fast helmet, flame resistant Army Combat Shirt, IR Flash transponder, IR Tag identifier, Communication Gear, Flame resistant Gloves, Light Improvement Outer Modular Combat Vest and so on.


----------



## MarveL

_HMAS Darwin exercises with International Warships Kri Usman Harun (Indonesia), KD Lekir (Malaysia) en route to the International Fleet Review._





_Before arriving at the first port of Visakhapatnam India, KRI USH-359 entered Nicobar waters of India, received a friendly welcome greeting and congratulations joined by Patrol Boat IMS. Carnicobar T. 69 (Indian Navy)_





_KRI. Usman Harun 359 for a joint exercise 3 (three) elements of warships between neighboring countries (Australia, Malaysia and Vietnam) for 3 days and 2 nights at sea._





_KRI Usman Harun passing_





_CONGO - After traveling the route Jakarta-Konga / Africa with UN aircraft, a total of 175 Army personnel were members of Task Force Engineer Company TNI Garuda Contingent (Konga) XX-M / MONUSCO (Mission de l'Organisation des Nations Unies pour La Stabilisation en Republique Democratique du Congo) under the leadership of Lt. Col. Czi Sriyanto, MIR, MA, as Commander Task Force (Dansatgas), some time ago has arrived in the Democratic Republic of Congo._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Military Industries achievement, today Indonesian PT DI again sending assembled fuselage and body for EC725 Caracal or H225 to Airbus Military Industries Helicopter Division. This was the fifth shipment been done by PT DI.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Setelah Eurocopter berganti nama menjadi Airbus Helicopters maka nama helikopter EC725 Caracal berubah menjadi H225M (image : Airbus, photo : Detik)
Jakarta -PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) (PTDI) hari ini kembali mengekspor fuselage (badan) terasembeli yang kelima, untuk komponen upper dan lower fuselage helikopter H225/H225M (Military) yang telah terintegrasi ke Airbus Helicopters, Prancis.
Pengiriman badan helikopter H225/H225M merupakan pengiriman ke kelima dari total sebanyak 125 fuselage yang harus dikirimkan oleh PTDI hingga akhir kontrak di 2025.
Sejak tahun 2008 lalu, Eurocopter yang saat ini dikenal dengan Airbus Helicopters telah mempercayakan PTDI sebagai mitra pengembangan produksi untuk upper dan lower fuselage serta tailboom (ekor). Sesuai dengan rencana, PTDI akan memasok 125 fuselage dan 125 tailboom untuk helikopter H225/H225M dalam jangka waktu antara 10-16 tahun.
"Helikopter H225/H225M yang sebelumnya dikenal dengan nama EC225/EC725, merupakan helikopter generasi baru dari helikopter NAS332 Super Puma," Kata Manager Program MK II Airbus Helicopters, Yulianto Soekarno dalam siaran pers, Jumat (5/2/2016). 
Sebelum mampu menyerahkan badan helikopter H225/H225M secara terasembli, PTDI sudah menyerahkan 45 unit tailboom, 10 unit upper fuselage dan 4 unit fuselage.










PTDI Ekspor Badan Helikopter ke Airbus Prancis

WTF, nyeker forever. Berasa kek di rumah


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

madokafc said:


> modelnya kurang kekinian....
> 
> Perlengkapan kek gini bisa lebih menunjang kerja mereka
> 
> 
> Ballistic vest masc, Fast helmet, flame resistant Army Combat Shirt, IR Flash transponder, IR Tag identifier, Communication Gear, Flame resistant Gloves, Light Improvement Outer Modular Combat Vest and so on.


Maklum foto jadul tan, kosmetiknya belum banyak gk kek sekarang. Skrg mah dah keren








MarveL said:


> _HMAS Darwin exercises with International Warships Kri Usman Harun (Indonesia), KD Lekir (Malaysia) en route to the International Fleet Review._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Before arriving at the first port of Visakhapatnam India, KRI USH-359 entered Nicobar waters of India, received a friendly welcome greeting and congratulations joined by Patrol Boat IMS. Carnicobar T. 69 (Indian Navy)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KRI. Usman Harun 359 for a joint exercise 3 (three) elements of warships between neighboring countries (Australia, Malaysia and Vietnam) for 3 days and 2 nights at sea._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KRI Usmam Harun Passing_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _CONGO - After traveling the route Jakarta-Konga / Africa with UN aircraft, a total of 175 Army personnel were members of Task Force Engineer Company TNI Garuda Contingent (Konga) XX-M / MONUSCO (Mission de l'Organisation des Nations Unies pour La Stabilisation en Republique Democratique du Congo) under the leadership of Lt. Col. Czi Sriyanto, MIR, MA, as Commander Task Force (Dansatgas), some time ago has arrived in the Democratic Republic of Congo._



KRI usman harun latihan bareng donk bareng Formidable tetangga sebelah 

Yg dikirim cakep2 kek sigma dan bung tomo class. Gak merasa minder dan inferior kalo ketemu. Difoto juga cakep


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> modelnya kurang kekinian....
> .



Bicara soal kekinian ... #D88AT lah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Unstoppable
> View attachment 292098



Fasilitas lini produksi anoa kelihatan teratur, terang dan bersih... cakep.


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Fasilitas lini produksi anoa kelihatan teratur, terang dan bersih... cakep.



the opening hatch on the front top is kind of different from the usual. Usually they are using double type leaves for hatch and using them as make shift shield for the open turret like the one in VAB.

usual opening hatch in front top of VAB and Anoa






and it nose kind of more "mancung" than usual Anoa.


----------



## MarveL

_Anoa 2 for *Mobile Brigade Corps* (BRIMOB). PINDAD offered, after Brimob acquired a dozen of KOMODO last year.




_















_dimana pun tempatnya & bagaimana pun keadaannya at puntjakjaya _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

‪#‎photo Pararaider 330

Credit to Pen 330






Cakeppp

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

"The Old Guard"
----------------------
Silhouette of "Lombok Abang" Brigade, one of traditional palace guard unit of Yogyakarta Sultanate, Central Java. One of the last remaining monarchs in Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Coast Guard units

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

International Fleet Review (IFR) 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## satria

madokafc said:


> Indonesian Coast Guard units
> 
> View attachment 292312
> 
> 
> View attachment 292313



semoga AK-47nya diganti SS-series, supaya bisa bedaiin mana Perompak, mana Aparat..


----------



## MarveL

Good morning blokes... good morning monday... *Gong xi fa cai*.. & Happy Chinese New Year!! 





_Unimog Truck U1300L as amphibious vehicle._





_Provost Polda Kaltim @molina_koto_





_Taruni PKTJ @fajarayunurillah_





_Serda TNI AD @merrygustianzhar





Polwan Ketapang Kalbar Bripda @agustinapujiharnitaputri .





_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## initial_d

E="MarveL, post: 8138792, member: 151616"]Good morning blokes... good morning monday... *Gong xi fa cai*.. & Happy Chinese New Year!! 





_Unimog Truck U1300L as amphibious vehicle._





_Provost Polda Kaltim @molina_koto_





_Taruni PKTJ @fajarayunurillah_





_Serda TNI AD @merrygustianzhar





Polwan Ketapang Kalbar Bripda @agustinapujiharnitaputri .




_
[/QUOTE]
Kowad yg paling bawah mirip asmirandah ckckck cantiknya


----------



## Nike

Pengamanan ImlekPetugas Polres Blitar Kota melakukan pemeriksaan menggunakan alat pendeteksi bahan peledak (metal detector) di salah satu klenteng di Kota Blitar, Jawa Timur, Minggu (7/2). Pemeriksaan dan pengamanan tersebut dilaksanakan untuk memberikan rasa aman dan nyaman bagi masyarakat jelang pelaksanaan puncak ibadah Hari Raya Imlek nanti malam. ANTARA FOTO/Irfan Anshori/foc/16.






Pengamanan ImlekPolisi melakukan pemeriksaan di Klenteng Xian Ma Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Minggu (7/2). Sejumlah klenteng di Makassar dijaga ketat polisi untuk mengantisipasi adanya teror saat perayaan tahun baru Imlek 2567. ANTARA FOTO/Yusran Uccang/foc/16.






Pengamanan ImlekPolisi melakukan penjagaan di Klenteng Kwan Kong Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Minggu (7/2). Sejumlah klenteng di Makassar dijaga ketat polisi untuk mengantisipasi adanya teror saat perayaan tahun baru Imlek 2567. ANTARA FOTO/Yusran Uccang/foc/16.


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Captas 2 for PKR Class







Thales Sails the Seven Seas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Super Tucano flight, the pilot using Night Vision device to enable them to flight at night











Para prajurit Yonko 462 Pulanggeni berbaris memasuki pesawat C-130 Hercules untuk mengikuti latihan terjun penyegaran di Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin Pekanbaru yang dipimpin Danyonko 462 Paskhas Letkol Pas Solihin. Menurut Asops Korpaskhas Letkol Pas Roy Bait mengatakan, latihan ini merupakan program yang rutin dilaksanakan oleh para prajurit Paskhasau di seluruh Indonesia yang dimulai sejak awal bulan dan akan selesai pada akhir Februari. - See more at: Para prajurit Yonko 462 Pulanggeni berbaris memasuki pesawat C-130 Hercules untu... | Iconosquare






Para prajurit Yon Armed 11/Guntur Geni Kostrad sebagai Satgas Pamtas Indonesia-RDTL 2015-2016. Pd masa sebelum th 1962,Kodam VII/Diponegoro hanya memiliki satu Satuan Batalyon Armed yaitu dg nm Yonarlap 3/88. Dihadapkan kondisi dan luasnya wlyh Kodam VII/Diponegoro pd saat itu maka disamping satuan Armed yg tlh ada maka perlu diadakan pemekaran utk memenuhi kebutuhan organisasi, sehingga dibentuklah 2 Batalyon Armed dan 1 Baterai Berdiri Sendiri. Mayjen TNI Sarbini selaku Pangdam VII/Diponegoro, tlh memprakarsai terbentuknya Yonarmed yg br diwilayah jajaran Kodam VII/Diponegoro, dg mengeluarkan surat perintahnya no : Sprin/573/VI/1962 tgl 27 Juni 1962 ttg pembentukan satuan2 Armed yg br disamping Satuan Armed yg tlh ada yaitu Armed Dam VII/Diponegoro, Yonarmed 11/76 dan Baterai Armed BS-2/120. Yonarmed 11/76 dibentuk pd th 1962 berdasarkan Surat Perintah Pangdam VII/Diponegoro no : Sprin/573/VI/1962 tgl 27 Juni 1962, bersamaan dg pembentukan Yonarmed Dam VII/Diponegoro dan Baterai Armed BS-2/120. Sehingga dlm perkembangan dlm perkembangan selanjutnya pd setiap tgl 27 Juni 1962 ditetapkan sbg hari jadi Yonarmed 11. Yonarmed 11/Guntur Geni adlh merupakan satuan pelaksana bantuan tempur dijajaran Resimen Artileri Medan 1/Putra Yudha dibwh Komando Divisi Infanteri 2/Kostrad yg berlokasi di kota Magelang Jateng terletak diantara Gunung Merbabu dan Gunung Merapi atau tepatnya 2 Km sebelah Utara dr Lembah Gunung Tidar. Yonarmed 11/Guntur Geni yg terdiri dr 1 Baterai markas dan 3 Baterai Tempur dg kondisi materiil + 80 % yg berdiri diatas lahan seluas + 5 Ha terdiri dr Kesatrian I dan II dg bangunan gedung eks Sekolah 2 Armed. Satuan ini mempunyai tgs pokok ” Menyelenggarakan bantuan tembakan utama di darat secara dekat, kontinyu dan tepat pd waktunya kpd satuan yg dibantu dg cr menghancurkan atau menetralisir sasaran2 yg mengganggu tercapainya tgs satuan yg dibantu dalam rangka mendukung tgs pokok satuan yang dibantu ”. Disamping tgs pokoknya Satuan jg menyiapkan 3 SSK yg siap utk melaksanakan tgs OMSP yaitu pengamanan dan penanggulangan bencana alam diwilayah Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia. - See more at: Para prajurit Yon Armed 11/Guntur Geni Kostrad sebagai Satgas Pamtas Indonesia-R... | Iconosquare

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

SA-2 SAM being towed in an Indonesian Military Parade. Indonesia acquired such weapons in 1960's, although later they were scrapped in a decade later. For air defense, Indonesia currently relies on medium range SAM's on board Navy ships.






Indonesian _Whiskey-class _submarines supporting the Trikora Operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

An engineer to check up the condition of F-16 engine


----------



## satria

apa kabar klewang2












pic"audrey"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

Indonesian National Search and Rescue Agency (Basarnas) catamaran ship SAR Pacitan.


----------



## Nike

Bennedict said:


> Indonesian National Search and Rescue Agency (Basarnas) catamaran ship SAR Pacitan.




remind me why Basarnas seemed less active in Ship market when the other department and agency is very active to build new Ships. That's the reason. They have budgeting to bought 12 unit AW-139 and 12 unit Eurocopter Dolphin, that's rather large fleets even when compared to the Navy. 

*
BASARNAS (Indonesian Search And Rescue Agency) to Bought 24 Helicopter.*


*VIVA.co.id -* Badan SAR Nasional (Basarnas) berencana membeli 12 helikopter tipe AW139 dan 12 tipe Dolphin. Hal itu dilakukan guna meningkatkan pelayanan SAR kepada masyarakat. Tahun ini, anggaran Basarnas akan digunakan khusus untuk helikpoter.

"Hingga nanti, sasaran kita ada 2 skuadron. Rencananya, kita akan berupaya mengadakan 12 helikopter tipe AW139 dan 12 tipe Dolphin. Kali ini, anggaran 2015 kita adakan untuk helikopter," kata Kepala Basarnas Marsekal Madya FH. Bambang Soelistyo di ruang serba guna Basarnas, Kemayoran, Jakarta Pusat, Selasa, 9 Juni 2015.

Bambang menjelaskan, saat ini Basarnas baru memiliki 8 unit helikopter, 2 tipe Dolphin dan 6-nya lagi tipe BO105. Semuanya buatan tahun 80an.

"Saya lihat memang masih layak pakai, tapi kita bertarung dengan_safety,_ maka dari itu kita lakukan pembaruan," ujarnya menambahkan.

Menurut dia, kekuatan udara itu diperlukan karena punya kelebihan, yakni kecepatan dan kemampuan meng-_cover_ waktu. Namun, kekuatan udara juga memiliki kelemahan yaitu tak bisa selamanya di udara.

"Maka kita sinergikan dengan kekuatan darat dan laut."

Basarnas telah membeli helikopter AW139 dari pabrik Agusta Westland Spa di Milan, Italia, Selasa 9 Juni 2015. Penyerahan kontrak helikopter tersebut dilakukan oleh Bambang Soelistyo dengan Gianfranco Sottoteti, selaku _Senior Vice Presiden International Sales Goverment _Agusta Westland di Gedung Basarnas.

(mus)

Tambah Kekuatan, Basarnas Akan Beli 24 Helikopter

and i've heard rumor Bakamla too want to bought a large of number of Helicopter once they had built their patrol vessel fleets. They want to bought Eurocopter Panther and Merlin to augment their fleets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Police FPU for UNAMID Mission, Darfur, Sudan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

High-Speed Chaser
----------------------------
Indonesia Presidential Security Forces (Paspampres) personel from DenMatan (Emergency Extraction unit) using Yamaha FZ1 998cc main job is to protect the right and left flanks of the presidential motorcade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> High-Speed Chaser
> ----------------------------
> Indonesia Presidential Security Forces (Paspampres) personel from DenMatan (Emergency Extraction unit) using Yamaha FZ1 998cc main job is to protect the right and left flanks of the presidential motorcade.
> 
> View attachment 292499
> 
> View attachment 292500
> 
> View attachment 292501
> 
> View attachment 292502



i will fly if i am trying to ride it


----------



## Bhayangkara

madokafc said:


> Captas 2 for PKR Class
> 
> View attachment 292464
> 
> 
> 
> Thales Sails the Seven Seas


If we observed to the stern of the KRI-331 which is there's no access to launch such a towed sonar, it seems those Captas-2 VDS will not to equip the first PKR, but probably for the second's. If we refering to the planning where the second PKR will be equiped completely..
But I wonder when I looking up into Thales website, for the Captas-2 products, seems it has not been selected yet for our PKR's program. Unless Malaysia who had selected it to equip their Gowind SGPV programs..


CAPTAS-2 Variable depth sonar
..

Low Frequency Active and Passive Variable
Depth Sonar for Medium Platforms

An excellent performance against quiet submarines to achieve any anti-submarine warfare missions including escort, area sanitization and own force protection.
Very long range
Capable of very large detection in every environmental condition.
Multi-static capability.
Reduced operator workload
Easy to use with a minimum of training and experience required.
Simple launch and recovery of the Towed Body and the Towed Array.
Cooperative asset
Very accurate target positioning to prosecute and engage distant submarines with airborne assets.
Multi-platform operation capability with two frigates in the same area.
Embedded torpedo defence
Permanent self defence capability.
Weight and performance trade-off
Offers a good trade-off between weight and performance.
Mammals safe
Adjustable source level & noise monitoring for sea mammal protection.
Low Life Cycle Cost
Large installed base and continuous evolutions for Inherent customer’s long term support.



PEDIGREE

CAPTAS family
The only LFA VDS in service in NATO countries
More than 40 CAPTAS systems already ordered



Selected by:
French Navy (CAPTAS-4 on FREMM)
Italian Navy (CAPTAS-4 on FREMM)
Royal Malaysian Navy (CAPTAS-2 on SGPV LCS)
Royal Moroccan Navy (CAPTAS-4 on FREMM)
Royal Norwegian Navy (CAPTAS-2 on NNF)
Royal Saudi Navy (CAPTAS-2 on F4000)
UAE Navy (CAPTAS-2 on Abu Dhabi)
UK Royal Navy (CAPTAS-4 on T23)

CAPTAS-2 Variable Depth Sonar | Thales Group


----------



## Bhayangkara

madokafc said:


> remind me why Basarnas seemed less active in Ship market when the other department and agency is very active to build new Ships. That's the reason. They have budgeting to bought 12 unit AW-139 and 12 unit Eurocopter Dolphin, that's rather large fleets even when compared to the Navy.
> 
> *
> BASARNAS (Indonesian Search And Rescue Agency) to Bought 24 Helicopter.*
> 
> and i've heard rumor Bakamla too want to bought a large of number of Helicopter once they had built their patrol vessel fleets. They want to bought Eurocopter Panther and Merlin to augment their fleets.


Wow! Ga tanggung2 sekalinya beli langsung masive 24 unit. Klo rencana ini bener kejadian, betul bakal ngalahin inventorinya TNI-AL.
Dan klo boleh saya bilang ini bener2 langkah yg cerdas dari Basarnas, mereka paham betul akan skala prioritas. Karena dalam setiap operasi SAR memang yg paling diutamakan adalah kecepatan, baik itu saat identifikasi / penyisiran area, maupun saat evakuasi. Dan ini yg menjadi penentu keberhasilan sebuah operasi rescue.
Kalau soal armada kapalnya sih masih bisa pinjem ke TNI-AL atau instansi lainnya, karena pasti bakal di BKO-kan.
Dan yg lebih penting lagi, disaat kondisi darurat heli basarnas bisa langsung di upgrade dengan ASW suite buat ngedukung operasi sub-hunting TNI-AL. Mantap!!!


----------



## Nike

Simulasi Penanganan TerorPersonel Jaguar Polresta Depok menyelamatkan warga sipil dari serangan teror saat dilakukan simulasi penanganan teror di kawasan pertokoan Grand Depok City, Depok, Jawa Barat, Selasa (9/2). Simulasi tersebut digelar Polresta Depok untuk melatih personel polisi dalam menghadapi aksi teror di kawasan objek vital dan pusat keramaian publik. (ANTARA FOTO/Indrianto Eko Suwarso)







Simulasi Penanganan TerorSeorang polisi dan warga sipil terkena ledakan bom saat dilakukan simulasi penanganan teror di kawasan pertokoan Grand Depok City, Depok, Jawa Barat, Selasa (9/2). Simulasi tersebut digelar Polresta Depok untuk melatih personel polisi dalam menghadapi aksi teror di kawasan objek vital dan pusat keramaian publik. (ANTARA FOTO/Indrianto Eko Suwarso)


----------



## Nike

The second PKR Frigate is in progress
Instagram


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*US defense intelligence chief predicts increased ISIS attacks*

JONATHAN LANDAY
Feb 8th 2016 8:03PM

WASHINGTON, Feb 8 (Reuters) - Islamic State is likely to step up "the pace and lethality" of its attacks in the months ahead as it seeks to fan the flames of international conflict, the director of the U.S. Defense Intelligence Agency said on Monday.

Speaking to a security conference, Marine Corps Lieutenant General Vincent Stewart linked his *warning to the militant group's establishment of "emerging branches" in Mali, Tunisia, Somalia, Bangladesh and Indonesia.*

He also said he would not be surprised if Islamic State, which has created a self-proclaimed Caliphate across swaths of Syria and Iraq, extended its operations from the Sinai Peninsula deeper into Egypt.

"Last year, Daesh remained entrenched on Iraqi and Syrian battlefields and expanded globally to Libya, Sinai, Afghanistan, Nigeria, Algeria, Saudi Arabia, Yemen and the Caucasus," Stewart said, using a derisive Arabic acronym for Islamic State.

"Daesh is likely to increase the pace and lethality of its transnational attacks because it seeks to unleash violent actions and to provoke a harsh reaction from the West, thereby feeding its distorted narrative" of a Western war against Islam, he said.

Stewart's comments came a day before he and other U.S. intelligence officials are set to deliver an annual worldwide threat assessment to Congress.

The Sunni Muslim militant group seeks not only to escalate conflict with the West, but also with Islam's minority Shiite branch, just as Shiite extremist groups like Lebanon's Hezbollah are stoking tensions with Sunnis, Stewart said.

"These threats are exacerbated by the security challenges of the Middle East, which is now facing one of the most dangerous and unpredictable periods in the last decade," he said.

Islamic State has as many as 25,000 fighters in Syria and Iraq, down from a previous estimate of up to 31,000, according to a U.S. intelligence report revealed by the White House last week.

U.S. officials cited factors such as battlefield casualties and desertions to explain the roughly 20 percent decrease in fighters, and said the report showed a U.S.-led campaign to crush Islamic State was making progress.

(Editing by Warren Strobel and Tom Brown)

US defense intelligence chief predicts increased ISIS attacks - AOL


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia invites ASEAN *
*to engage in defense industry *
Nani Afrida, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Tue, February 09 2016, 5:07 PM






National News
Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister Rizal Ramli has conveyed a plan to improve the national defense industry by encouraging countries in Southeast Asia to obtain minority stakes in the Indonesian defense industry.

“Indonesia invites countries in ASEAN to hold stakes in the defense industry […] Depending on only domestic tax for the defense industry might be dull,” Rizal said on Monday as quoted by Antara news agency.

Rizal was in Mataram to attend the National Mass Media convention, a press event aimed at addressing challenges regarding the development of the country’s maritime axis vision.

He said involving other parties in the country’s defense industry could help the sector to develop.

Currently Indonesia has several companies that focus on defense, namely state-owned land system and weapons maker PT Pindad, aerospace industry player PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) and shipbuilding company PT PAL.

According Rizal, when France dominated the Airbus company, its sales were low. However, after several European countries joined Airbus, the company became a European aerospace giant and defeated US-based aircraft manufacturer Boeing.

He added he believed the defense industry in Indonesia could experience the same success if it invited ASEAN members to obtain stakes.

Rizal also said the maritime industry in Indonesia had the momentum at present to succeed globally.

However, Rizal noted that Indonesia still lacked the ability to develop brand and marketing strategies when selling its defense industry’s products overseas.

PT Pindad president director Silmy Karim said that before divesting defense industry stakes to other countries, Indonesia should have clear reasons for doing so.

“What is the reason behind the divestment? Is there technology transfer? Or is it to increase sales? Or as defense diplomacy? The stance should be clear,” Silmy told_ The Jakarta Post_ on Tuesday.

According to Silmy, the defense industry was very different to the commercial industry, citing the development of Airbus.

- See more at: Indonesia invites ASEAN to engage in defense industry | The Jakarta Post

*Indonesia’s global maritime 
quest sans the Indian Ocean *
Muhamad Arif, Jakarta | Opinion | Tue, February 09 2016, 4:49 PM

Opinion News
Since October 2015, Indonesia has been chair of the Indian Ocean Rim Association (IORA), a regional institution comprising coastal states bordering the Indian Ocean.

The IORA should be seen, and treated accordingly, as a modality for Indonesia’s diplomacy in the Indian Ocean in its attempt to become a global maritime power. Indonesia should balance out its activism in the Pacific with a more diplomatic thrust in the Indian Ocean, backed up by a robust military presence and readiness.

Our new foreign policy doctrine is built upon the renewed realization of Indonesia’s geographical destiny to possess a strong maritime industry — residing as it does between the Indian and Pacific oceans. 

The activism, however, is so far uneven with the Pacific Ocean receiving more attention and the Indian Ocean remaining largely underdeveloped in terms of diplomacy and the ascription of strategic weight.

On the Pacific front, for example, there are already a number of multilateral diplomatic forums in place. 

The closer attention Indonesia pays to the Pacific is also reflected in its firm stance in maintaining territorial integrity. 

For instance, Indonesia states it will not be involved in any territorial dispute with China in the Natuna waters. The firm stance was rewarded as China gave in to Indonesia’s position. 
__________________________________

*The IORA has yet to develop into a mature and functional regional institution.*

It is also reflected in how the country’s increasingly modernized military is deployed: a new fighter squadron has been deployed in Riau; a military base in the Natuna Island is being upgraded; and the construction of a new submarine base in Palu, Central Sulawesi, has been accelerated. 

All of these bases and military assets are near the Pacific Ocean and thus tasked primarily with deterring and countering threats in that region. 

Despite loopholes, Indonesia’s aspiration to play a greater role in the Pacific Ocean security dynamic is supported by adequate military back up.

That is not the case on the Indian Ocean front. First and foremost, despite it being 20 years since its establishment, the IORA has yet to develop into a mature and functional regional institution. This poses challenges as well as opportunities for Indonesia. 

Indonesia should thus make use of the IORA for diplomacy in the Indian Ocean to strengthen its presence and role in the region, just the way Indonesia utilizes ASEAN and other Pacific multilateral forums.

Indonesian diplomacy in the Indian Ocean is not backed up by sufficient military presence and readiness. 

Indeed, a disproportionate number of larger Navy vessels are deployed in the Eastern Fleet Command. Furthermore, of four main naval bases under the Western Fleet Command, only one — Main Naval Base II Padang — faces the Indian Ocean. 

The Padang base coordinates two smaller bases in Bengkulu and North Sumatra with two frigates/corvettes in its disposal, making it the weakest of the western fleet bases.

Military deployment is not only necessary to guard and defend the long western coastline of Sumatra, but also to provide credibility for Indonesia’s diplomacy. 

It is essential to convey the message that the Indonesian government is serious when it says it wants to play a greater role both in the Pacific and Indian oceans. 

It should balance out the activism in the Pacific with a strong diplomatic thrust in the Indian Ocean.

Some consider the Indian Ocean to be less strategically valuable than the Pacific, given the absence of territorial disputes. 

Thus, the argument goes, it is justifiable for Indonesia to pay less attention to the region. This is a misleading argument.

The strategic value of the Indian Ocean is elegantly documented in Robert Kaplan’s 2010 book_ Monsoon, The Indian Ocean and the Future of American Power._ Kaplan notes that the Indian Ocean is again the heart of the world, just as it was in the antiquity and medieval times. 

The Indian Ocean is currently the busiest and most important maritime trade route; one half of all the world’s containers and 70 percent of petroleum passes through the Indian Ocean. 

It is also where a contemporary strategic rivalry between the status-quo power and emerging powers is taking place; China’s power projection into the region through its “string of pearls” strategy is challenging US domination while India is increasingly asserting its desire to become a major power. 

In addition to the US and China, Indian, Pakistani and Iranian operations and potential nuclear capabilities make the Indian Ocean one of the most nuclearized regions in the world.

Thus, it is imperative for Indonesia to extend its foreign policy activism to the Indian Ocean if the “two-Ocean power” vision is to materialize. 

The IORA can serve as the diplomatic modality. It should be backed, however, with a robust and credible military presence and readiness.
_____________________________________
_
The writer is a researcher at the ASEAN Studies program, The Habibie Center. The opinions expressed are the writer’s own._

- See more at: Indonesia’s global maritime quest sans the Indian Ocean | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Tinggal delapan
_Menhan Pastikan Indonesia Kembali Beli 8 Jet Tempur Sukhoi dari Rusia_


----------



## MarveL

pr1v4t33r said:


> Tinggal delapan
> _Menhan Pastikan Indonesia Kembali Beli 8 Jet Tempur Sukhoi dari Rusia_



iki yak opo rekk... berita ga diquote.... maen lank link ae..


----------



## Bhayangkara

pr1v4t33r said:


> Tinggal delapan
> _Menhan Pastikan Indonesia Kembali Beli 8 Jet Tempur Sukhoi dari Rusia_


Turun maning..  
Yo wis sing sabar ae, sing penting di tandatangani toh. Senajan ora dadi pun, yaa aku rapopo.. (nasib!)


----------



## MarveL

Bhayangkara said:


> Turun maning..
> Yo wis sing sabar ae, sing penting di tandatangani toh. Senajan ora dadi pun, yaa aku rapopo.. (nasib!)



sujud syukur .... grak...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

MarveL said:


> sujud syukur .... grak...



Paraahh.. 

Mungkin berita semacem diatas iku lewih apik sing ora di quote, mas. Soale aku kuwatir si fulan arep dateng sambil mbawa kamus gedhe "Indonesia need 350 stealth fighter pesawat mabur"..


----------



## MarveL

[breaking-news] TNI-AU Super Tucano EMB-314 crashed at malang.city-east java, hit urban area, 3 dead.


----------



## NEKONEKO

after the baby falcon? now tucano? sighh


----------



## initial_d

jek_sperrow said:


> after the baby falcon? now tucano? sighh


RIP 
I think the air force need evaluation on their maintainanance and operational procedure, we don't want TNI AU like those of indian air force


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Looks like the Indonesian Air Force Para (Paskhas) Matra Detachment (Pathfinder unit) have new pistol
Glock 26.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Kopassus during SEAL exercise in Red Sea, Aqaba - Jordan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Parliament will discussing Cooperation in Defense Acts with two countries, namely PRC and FDR Germany.


*Komisi I DPR Sepakat Bahas RUU Kerjasama Pertahanan Dengan Dua Negara Besar di Paripurna*
Berita Terkini | 2016-02-10 17:32:38 | *5* Kali Dibaca



*Jakarta, DMC* – Seluruh Fraksi yang tergabung di Komisi I DPR menyatakan dukungannya dan sepakat untuk melanjutkan pembahasan dua Rancangan Undang-Undang Kerjasama Pertahanan antara Pemerintah RI dengan dua negara besar yaitu, Pemerintah Federasi Jerman dan Pemerintah Tingkok di Tingkat forum rapat Paripurna DPR.

Pernyataan Komisi I DPR ini disampaikan oleh Wakil Ketua Komisi I, TB Hasanudin selaku perwakilan 10 Fraksi yang hadir pada Forum Rapat Kerja Komisi I DPR dengan Menteri Pertahanan, Menteri Luar Negeri dan Menteri Hukum dan HAM, Rabu (10/2) di Gedung DPR RI, Jakarta.

Adapun dua RUU kerjasama pertahanan yang akan dilanjutkan pembahasan ke Sidang Paripurna tersebut yaitu, RUU pengesahan nota kesepahaman antara Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia dengan Kementerian Pertahanan Federasi Jerman tentang kerjasama di bidang pertahanan dan RUU pengesahan persetujuan antara Pemerintah Republik Indonesia dengan Pemerintah Republik Rakyat Tiongkok mengenai kerjasama aktifitas dalam bidang pertahanan.

Pada kesempatan tersebut Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu mengucapkan terima kasih atas kearifan dan semangat yang tinggi dari anggota Komisi I DPR RI dalam membahas dan memahami urgensi di balik penyusunan dua RUU kerjasama pertahanan dengan dua negara besar tersebut.

Lebih lanjut Menhan mengatakan untuk membangun kehidupan berbangsa dan bernegara serta berpartisipasi dalam mewujudkan ketertiban dunia, kerjasama di bidang pertahanan merupakan salah faktor penting yang sangat diperlukan. Kerjasama pertahanan ini juga dinilai berguna untuk menjamin hubungan baik dengan negara lain dalam rangka meningkatkan kemampuan pertahanan negara.

Ditambahkan Menhan hubugan kerjasama pertahanan antara Pemerintah RI dengan Pemerintah Federasi Jerman dan Pemerintah Republik Rakyat Tiongkok dikembangkan dan dipererat berdasarkan hubungan yang saling menguntungkan.

“ Melalui kerjasama yang baik dan saling menghormati berdasarkan prinsip-prinsip kesetaraan serta saling menghormati batas teretorial dan kedaulatan yang akan memberikan kontribusi bagi kepentingan bersama kedua negara serta perdamaian dan keamanan dunia” Ungkap Menhan. (MAW/RPL)
DEFENCE MEDIA CENTER / PPID

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Penjagaan PT Freeport Indonesia. Petugas dari satuan Brimobda DIY Satgas Amole III 2015 BKO PT Freeport Indonesia berjaga di area tambang terbuka PT Freeport Indonesia di Timika, Papua, Sabtu (19/9). Satgas Amole III bertugas guna menjaga wiayah pertambangan Freeport dari berbagai gangguan. (ANTARA FOTO/Muhammad Adimaja)


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

UJI DAYA TAHAN 3X24 JAM





UJI OVER & UNDER STEERING





UJI RADIUS PUTAR





UJI BEBAN PANAS





UJI PERCEPATAN / PERLAMBATAN





UJI OFF ROAD





UJI INTENSITAS CAHAYA





UJI LINTAS AIR

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Kapal Patroli Bakamla Dilengkapi Kemampuan Tempur




JAKARTA - Badan Keamanan Laut (Bakamla) terus memperkuat kemampuannya dalam menjaga kedaulatan wilayah perairan Indonesia. Salah satunya dengan melengkapi landasan peluncur peluru kendali dan senjata kaliber 12,7 mm pada kapalnya.

Pelaksana tugas Sekretaris Utama (Sestama) Bakamla Laksama Pertama Maritim, Dicky R Munaf mengatakan, ada enam kapal yang dipasang alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) dan landasan peluncur peluru kendali. Enam kapal itu kata dia, seri 48 mulai dari 01-06.

"Di kapal juga kita siapkan landasan peluncur peluru kendali, kalau dalam kondisi perang bisa digunakan, karena kita bagian dari komponen cadangan," ujar Dicky, Jakarta, Rabu (10/2/2016).

Dia menjelaskan, penempatan alutsista di kapal Bakamla sudah sesuai aturan dari Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Nomor 7 Tahun 2010 tentang pedoman perizinan, pengawasan dan pengendalian senjata api standar militer di luar lingkungan Kementerian Pertahanan dan TNI.

"Karena kita masuk kategori komponen cadangan. Memang disiapkan jika terjadi perang. Makanya kita ada latihan nuklir, tembak dan SAR," jelasnya.

Dia menambahkan, dalam Rencana Pembangunan Jangka Menengah (RPJM) 2015-2019 Bakamla menargetkan memiliki 30 kapal. Rinciannya, kapal berukuran 16 meter sebanyak 14 unit. Kapal ukuran 80 meter sebanyak 10 unit dan kapal 110 meter sebanyak empat unit. "Saat ini kami baru memiliki enam kapal, sisanya masih dalam proses pengadaan," tandasnya.

Menurutnya, pengadaan kapal berukuran besar penting, karena ada kecenderungan kapal-kapal asing melakukan illegal fishing dengan melakukan aksi di garis perbatasan. Sementara, kapal milik TNI AL yang beroperasi masih terbatas.

"Kalau di perairan di bawah 24 NM sudah ada kapal-kapal dari lembaga dan instansi lain. Cuma perairan di atas itu masih sedikit kapal yang patroli," ucapnya.

Adanya kapal berukuran besar di periran Selatan Jawa dan Barat Sumatera, kata dia yang selama ini kurang mendapat pengawasan akan diawasi. "Kita perkuat di sana, kita harus ada di sana. Di perairan ini banyak aksi people smuggling, banyak kejadian di utara Aceh tapi nggak mungkin sampai ke sana harus kapal berukuran 110 meter," ucapnya.

Berita: Kapal Patroli Bakamla Dilengkapi Kemampuan Tempur

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

RIP for Super Tucano






*Indonesia and Russia explore intelligence cooperation*
Rabu, 10 Februari 2016 17:31 WIB | 391 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and Secretary of the Russian Security Council Nikolai Patrushev have been exploring cooperation in the field of intelligence sharing to address security and defense issues, according to a minister.
"There is nothing wrong if we share intelligence with Russia. The form of cooperation is possibly through exchange, training, and equipment, among others," Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan stated at the presidential office here on Wednesday.
President Jokowi held a meeting with Patrushev at the Merdeka Palace on Tuesday to discuss issues related to defense and security. 
Panjaitan noted that Russia had offered several sophisticated weaponry, such as the Sukhoi Su-35 aircraft, submarines, and high-speed ships to Indonesia.
However, he added that Indonesia had earlier cooperated largely with western countries but lacked intelligence cooperation with Russia.
"It could be cooperation in the form of information exchange in the face of drugs, terrorism, or other threats," Panjaitan remarked, adding that during the meeting, Jokowi and Patrushev also discussed international issues, such as the escalating tension between Saudi Arabia and Iran.
"The president just now pointed out that we want Russia and other countries to understand Indonesias stance to help pacify the regional tension," Pandjaitan affirmed.
The minister stated that during a meeting held on the previous day, he and Patrushev had discussed cooperation in the areas of intelligence, main weaponry, and the fight against illicit drug trafficking as well as terrorism. 
"They have also shown interest in dealing with the narcotic problem. Therefore, they want to share intelligence information on narcotic trafficking," he stated.
The Russian official was accompanied by Russian Ambassador to Indonesia Mikail Galuzin.
Foreign Affairs Minister Retno Marsudi noted that President Jokowi had been invited to attend the Russian and ASEAN Summit to be held in Sochi in May 2016.
"The president said God Willing, he will be present," she remarked.
Jokowi has invited the Russian government to be an observer at the Summit of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) to be held in Jakarta on March 6-7, 2016.
Russia will be one of the four countries to be invited as observers to the OIC Summit, the minister noted.(*

Indonesia and Russia explore intelligence cooperation - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Masih ingat smart bomb PINDAD?





Uji jatuh smartbomb dengan bantalan kasur dengan kecepatan angin sampai dengan 2 march




*VIDEO:* _https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/12661457_183466872010868_1169183483_n.mp4_

Bom latih Pindad BL-25 




_Berat 10,70 Kg (25 Lbs); Panjang 580 mm; Diameter 101,60 mm; Bahan Besi Cor (Iron Casting); Isian Pasir _

Pindad SS2-V4

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> Tinggal delapan
> _Menhan Pastikan Indonesia Kembali Beli 8 Jet Tempur Sukhoi dari Rusia_



Jumlahnya bisa digeber setelah 2019......

Kita tes dulu lah pesawatnya.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Pilot pesawat itu Aset negara yang harus dijaga, Apalagi pilot pespur. Mereka adalah pahlawan.
Yg sudah melewati proses waktu yang lama.
Sekbang TNI AU dan sekolah lainnya sudah dilewati.
Butuh biaya milyaran uang atau lebih buat nyetak 1 pilot pespur.
Apalagi yg sudah dipanggil adalah lulusan terbaik dan sudah menjabat jabatan penting.
Lebih baik eject karna harga pespur gak sebanding sama sekali dengan nyawa si pilot. Tapi yg sudah sudah berusaha survive dan menyelamatkan pesawat.
Hindari accident sekecil apapun, apalagi terjadi karna hal konyol masalah anggaran, saya gak mau.
Melawan kodrat untuk menjaga kedaulatan semoga selalu dijaga tuhan.

Enough! Semoga ini yg terakhir

#curhat #RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Martial art, close combat demonstration - kayaknya silat




VIDEO: _https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/12728187_246123822385624_1234866046_n.mp4_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Bakamla Patrol Boats Equipped With Combat Capability*
_Sucipto - Wednesday, February 10, 2016_






JAKARTA - The Maritime Security Agency (Bakamla) continues to strengthen its ability to maintain the sovereignty of the territorial waters of Indonesia. One of them by installing the missile launch pad and 12.7 mm caliber weapon on the ship.

Executing officer of Principal Secretary (Chief Secretary) Bakamla, First Admiral Dicky R Munaf said, there are six boats mounted with Main Weaponry System (Alutsista) and a missile launch pad. The six ships are the locally made 48 series ranging from 01-06.

"On the boat we also set up a missile launch pad, that can be use in a state of war, because we are part of the reserve component," said Dicky, Jakarta, Wednesday (02/10/2016).

He explained that the placement of defense equipment on Bakamla ships is regulated by law of Ministry of Defense No. 7 of 2010 on guidelines for licensing, supervision and control of military standard firearms outside the Ministry of Defense and Armed Forces.

"Since we belong to reserve component. It is prepared in the event of war. That is why we have nuclear exercises, firing and SAR," he explained.

He added, in the Medium Term Development Plan (RPJM) 2015-2019 Bakamla targets to have 30 ships. The details, vessel measuring 16 meters by 14 units. The vessel measures 80 meters by 10 units and 110 meter ships as many as four units. "We currently have six ships, the rest are still in the procurement process," he said.

According to him, the procurement of large ships is important, because there is a tendency of foreign ships conduct illegal fishing by taking action at the border line. Meanwhile, the ship belonging to the Navy which operates is still limited.

"In waters below 24 NM there already existing ships from other institutions and agencies. Meanwhile the waters above it are only monitored by fewer patrol boats," he said.

The presence of large ships in the Southern Java sea and Western Sumatra sea, which he said previously received less supervision will be monitored tightly. "We strengthened there, we have to be there. In these waters many actions; people smuggling, many incidents in northern Aceh as well but there's no way to get there, unless it's 110 meter ship," he said.

Kapal Patroli Bakamla Dilengkapi Kemampuan Tempur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

Indos said:


> Jumlahnya bisa digeber setelah 2019......
> 
> Kita tes dulu lah pesawatnya.....


Amiin, semoga aja.. Tetep optimis ya mas 



katarabhumi said:


> *Bakamla Patrol Boats Equipped With Combat Capability*
> _Sucipto - Wednesday, February 10, 2016_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAKARTA - The Maritime Security Agency (Bakamla) continues to strengthen its ability to maintain the sovereignty of the territorial waters of Indonesia. One of them by installing the missile launch pad and 12.7 mm caliber weapon on the ship.
> 
> Executing officer of Principal Secretary (Chief Secretary) Bakamla, First Admiral Dicky R Munaf said, there are six boats mounted with Main Weaponry System (Alutsista) and a missile launch pad. The six ships are the locally made 48 series ranging from 01-06.
> 
> "On the boat we also set up a missile launch pad, that can be use in a state of war, because we are part of the reserve component," said Dicky, Jakarta, Wednesday (02/10/2016).
> 
> He explained that the placement of defense equipment on Bakamla ships is regulated by law of Ministry of Defense No. 7 of 2010 on guidelines for licensing, supervision and control of military standard firearms outside the Ministry of Defense and Armed Forces.
> 
> "Since we belong to reserve component. It is prepared in the event of war. That is why we have nuclear exercises, firing and SAR," he explained.
> 
> He added, in the Medium Term Development Plan (RPJM) 2015-2019 Bakamla targets to have 30 ships. The details, vessel measuring 16 meters by 14 units. The vessel measures 80 meters by 10 units and 110 meter ships as many as four units. "We currently have six ships, the rest are still in the procurement process," he said.
> 
> According to him, the procurement of large ships is important, because there is a tendency of foreign ships conduct illegal fishing by taking action at the border line. Meanwhile, the ship belonging to the Navy which operates is still limited.
> 
> "In waters below 24 NM there already existing ships from other institutions and agencies. Meanwhile the waters above it are only monitored by fewer patrol boats," he said.
> 
> The presence of large ships in the Southern Java sea and Western Sumatra sea, which he said previously received less supervision will be monitored tightly. "We strengthened there, we have to be there. In these waters many actions; people smuggling, many incidents in northern Aceh as well but there's no way to get there, unless it's 110 meter ship," he said.


Good vision and good development from Bakamla!

Anyway, there's also KPLP (Sea and Coast Guard Unit) which has plans to build around 50 or more units of patrol boats from various sizes as well..
















And a concept of Trimaran patrol vessel for Bakamla..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Looks like the Indonesian Air Force Para (Paskhas) Matra Detachment (Pathfinder unit) have new pistol
> Glock 26.
> View attachment 292755



yang paling sering liat film FBI pasti bawaanya kalau ga Glock 21 (full-size .45 ACP), Glock 26 (sub-compact 9 mm) dan 27 (sub-compact .40 S&W).








*Indonesian Navy Orders MAN Engine for Training Ship*





Graphical representations of the Kri Bima Suci (Image: MAN Diesel & Turbo)
MAN Diesel & Turbo has received an order for an MAN 6L21/31 engine to power a newbuilding cadet training sailing ship for the Defence Ministry of the Republic of Indonesia. The engine will be used to power the 110-meter Kri Bima Suci and up to 200 persons on board when not propelled by sail power. The ship is currently under construction at the Freire Shipyard in Vigo, Spain.


Lex Nijsen – Head of Four-Stroke Marine – MAN Diesel & Turbo, said, “We’re very happy to have won this unusual order, unusual in the sense that orders anywhere in the world for the building of such a large sailing vessel of 100 meters and over are few and far between.”

He continued, “In this particular case, we enjoy a long and fruitful relationship with the Indonesian Navy, which already uses MAN engine types in its fleet, and – in this respect – an MAN engine was the natural choice for such a fine vessel. I also feel that fulfilling the demands for such an unusual application bears testament to the strength of our medium-speed program.”

MAN Diesel & Turbo has prior experience with sailing ship orders and has previously re-engined the 113-meter Esmeralda, a four-mast barquentine, for the Chilean Navy. Similarly, in 2006, the company re-engined the 104-meter Fregata Libertad for the Argentinean Navy.

Such tall ships often have a dual purpose where, besides training new recruits, they are often used in courtesy visits to other countries as, by nature, their presence can be viewed as more diplomatic than that of a modern, naval vessel.

The company noted it has had many dealings with the Indonesian Navy in the past and recently signed a contract for the delivery of MAN 20V28/33D STC engines for two frigates due to enter service in 2017. These engines represent a generation change within the Indonesian fleet that has been powered for many years by MAN Diesel & Turbo 28/33D and Pielstick-branded engines.

As with the 20V28/33D STC engines, the new 6L21/31 engine will also be built by MAN Diesel & Turbo.



_File photo of the MAN 6L21/31 engine (Image: MAN Diesel & Turbo)_

Indonesian Navy Orders MAN Engine for Training

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krakatau Class

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 292805
> 
> Pilot pesawat itu Aset negara yang harus dijaga, Apalagi pilot pespur. Mereka adalah pahlawan.
> Yg sudah melewati proses waktu yang lama.
> Sekbang TNI AU dan sekolah lainnya sudah dilewati.
> Butuh biaya milyaran uang atau lebih buat nyetak 1 pilot pespur.
> Apalagi yg sudah dipanggil adalah lulusan terbaik dan sudah menjabat jabatan penting.
> Lebih baik eject karna harga pespur gak sebanding sama sekali dengan nyawa si pilot. Tapi yg sudah sudah berusaha survive dan menyelamatkan pesawat.
> Hindari accident sekecil apapun, apalagi terjadi karna hal konyol masalah anggaran, saya gak mau.
> Melawan kodrat untuk menjaga kedaulatan semoga selalu dijaga tuhan.
> 
> Enough! Semoga ini yg terakhir
> 
> #curhat #RIP



It took my concern too since the several crashes happened again and again in last few years.
There must be something isn't right at our air force management and they shouldn't deny it.
Practice makes perfect, every great man learn from their mistakes.
Hopefully this will be the last and it will only be "the most expensive experience" for us.
My deep condolesence for all victims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL




----------



## initial_d

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 292782
> 
> 
> View attachment 292783
> View attachment 292784


Made in the jungle of java, it seem the writer never been to java, this kind of stupidity most western toward south east asian nation.......cape dehhh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d said:


> Made in the jungle of java, it seem the writer never been to java, this kind of stupidity most western toward south east asian nation.......cape dehhh











They may have a point, not exactly jungle, but somewhere remote, covered with the lush of green.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*A bunch of amateurs? Indonesia's homegrown jihadis ridicule Daesh after Jakarta attack*
_Kate Lamb in Jakarta
Thursday 11 February 2016 03.24 GMT_​Four weeks after Daesh claimed killings, veteran extremists scorn its lack of relative success while experts fear local groups are now a growing threat with ‘foreigners’ in their sights.





_Abu Tholut, former senior member of Jemaah Islamiyah, has been jailed twice for terrorism offences. Photograph: Kate Lamb for the Guardian_​As Abu Tholut sips on his guava juice, his wispy silver beard brushing against the glass, he mulls the state of global jihad and his not insubstantial role in it.

“Al-Baghdadi,” scoffs the 54-year-old convicted terrorist, letting loose on his views of the leader of Islamic State. “When I went to Afghanistan in ’85, he would have been just 14.

“We call him,” he says with a smirk, “anak kemarin sore”.

The phrase in Indonesian refers playfully but somewhat derogatorily to the new kid on the block – like a child born just “yesterday afternoon”.

Tholut is seated with an entourage in a small restaurant in a suburban backstreet of Bekasi, a city 30km outside Jakarta, just months after being released from prison.

It was his second spell in jail for terrorism offences – in 2011 he was jailed for his involvement in a militant training camp – but he is now out on parole and is freely speaking his mind.

The backdrop to his remarks is an attack just weeks ago in the centre of the capital, which left eight people dead and dozens more injured.

Daesh has claimed responsibility for the assaults near Jakarta’s Sarinah department store, the worst terrorist attack in Indonesia since 2009.

In the world’s largest Muslim-majority nation, home to a radical fringe of sometimes interconnected but oscillating jihadi networks, it has raised fears about the spectre of more to come.

Tholut – himself a former senior member of one of those networks, Jemaah Islamiyah (JI), the south-east Asian militant group behind the 2002 Bali bombings – has strong views about what happened on 14 January.

“We can see in the video that they seem to be thinking on the spot. They were both thinking: ‘Where should we go? All right, you go there.’ It’s like they didn’t plan things and planned on the spot instead. Then the police came, and they shot them. A traffic cop,” he laughs.

The Sarinah attack was a laughable, bungled mess, he adds.

“Why did they bring a bomb into the parking lot, and then they just sat there? Who knows what they were doing, tinkering with it, then one sat down, and suddenly the explosion happened!” An animated Tholut pauses before laughing again: “What were they doing there?”

Aside from the oddity of hearing a convicted terrorist dissect the work of rookie jihadis over Nasi Padang (a banquet of small, spicy dishes stacked across the table), Tholut appears to have a point.​*"Foreigners for the first time since 2009 are back on the agenda"*
_Sidney Jones_​The Sarinah attacks were likely motivated by lethal, ideological convictions, but overall they were clumsy. The shooters struggled to hit targets even at close range. One attacker, seemingly by accident, killed himself as a bomb he was preparing to throw at police exploded. In total four attackers died and four civilians.

Many believe, though, that the lack of relative success of the attacks will not deter others in the future.

Since the deadliest terror attack in Indonesia – the Bali bombing that killed 202 people – there has been a string of smaller-scale attacks across Indonesia, among them a car bomb at the Australian embassy in 2004 and the bombing of the Ritz-Carlton and JW Marriot hotels in 2009.

In the years since, the police have been the main target, in retribution for damage authorities have inflicted on extremist networks.

But the evolution of Daesh – and its attraction to the hundreds of Indonesians who have left their country to join it – has significantly altered the dynamics, with foreigners once again becoming targets.

Speaking at a recent forum in Jakarta, analyst Sidney Jones spoke of the changing nature of the targets.

“We are in, I think, for more attempts at violence. Unfortunately, the three groups that everyone is targeting are police, number one, and foreigners and Shia [Muslims] number two and three” said Jones, “Foreigners for the first time since 2009 are back on the agenda.”

In the wake of Sarinah, the government has turned its attention to bolstering the country’s counter-terrorism laws and thwarting planned attacks, but there are other glaring issues in the system that many believe desperately need to be addressed.

Competition between pro-Daesh figures, flourishing extremism in Indonesian jails and the prospect of trained fighters returning from Syria are all factors of concern in Indonesia’s extremist landscape.

Structurally the fragmented nature of Daesh-aligned networks here is one reason why analysts like Jones believe there will be more attacks.

A leadership struggle has developed between three Indonesians who have joined Daesh in Syria, and it appears to be driving a battle for control of the Indonesian and Malaysian wing of Daesh, Katibah Nusantara.

The three Indonesians in question are Bahrumsyah – who currently heads the Malay-speaking fighting unit – Abu Jandal and Bahrun Naim.

“The competition between these three can have lethal consequences in Indonesia because how do you prove you are the person most deserving of leadership and acknowledgement? It’s by organising your followers to do something,” Jones says.

While it is believed the latest attack was locally organised at the behest of hardline cleric Aman Abdurrahman, the competitiveness between the three kicked in immediately after word reached Syria.

Bahrumsyah, who was apparently surprised by the news, ordered one of his contacts to conduct a similar assault directly after, according to a February 2016 report by the Institute for Policy Analysis of Conflict (Ipac). Police arrested the suspected would-be attacker before he had the chance to follow through.

Months earlier Bahrun Naim – who has organised a comprehensive jihadi committee on the encrypted messaging app Telegram – sent funds for attacks in Indonesia, and has tried to engineer lone wolf attacks in Malaysia and Singapore as well.

These threats and the Jakarta attacks have led the Indonesian president, Joko Widodo, to call for the country’s counter-terrorism strategy to be revised.

Authorities have complained of the lack of legal framework to pursue would-be terrorists and there is a push to bring in more stringent laws by mid-2016. While support for Daesh was criminalised in 2014, no current legislation outlaws travelling to join Daesh.

At least 300 Indonesians have continued to leave for Syria – would-be fighters, families, women and children – but it is getting harder to get there. Last year alone 215 people were deported back to Indonesia, and tighter border controls have been cited as one possible explanation for the refocusing of jihadi energy at home.​
*"If JI decides that this is the day to take action, they will do it.
This is what the government is afraid of"*
_Abu Tholut_​One of the biggest vulnerabilities is the Indonesian justice system itself, where hardline sentiment has grown and flourished.

In the months leading up to the Sarinah attack, each of the four perpetrators visited the maximum-security prison of Nusa Kambangan to meet with pro-Daesh leaders. One of the Sarinah gunmen was released on terrorism charges last August, raising questions about recidivism and monitoring of convicted terrorists post release.

Meanwhile, lax controls inside Nusa Kambangan have also allowed jailed cleric Aman Abdurrahman to become a spiritual figurehead of the pro-Daesh movement from behind bars.

A fluent Arabic speaker, Abdurrahman has translated streams of extremist doctrine into Indonesian, which is then widely circulated on hardline websites.​




_Jailed cleric Aman Abdurrahman is a spiritual figurehead for the pro-Daesh movement inside Indonesia._​Days before the Sarinah attack he issued a much-shared fatwa calling for his followers to join Daesh in Syria “and if you cannot emigrate then wage jihad with spirit wherever you are”.

The freedoms enjoyed in prison have drawn criticism – even from senior hardliners in the Indonesian jihadi movement.

One is Abu Jibril, once second in command in JI.

“It is very free, he has laptops and cell phones. When I was arrested I wasn’t allowed any of that,” Jibril told the Guardian, comparing his own detention in Malaysia to Abdurrahman’s. “You can translate all the news from Syria and thus help to form public opinion about Daesh in Indonesia.”

Jibril made the comments after speaking at a hardline event at a Bekasi mosque in late January, where he and Abu Tholut outlined their conception of an Islamic caliphate.

“The forming of a caliphate in Indonesia is inseparable from the global Islamic community,” explained Jibril after his sermon. “The forming of a caliphate should be agreed by the Muslim community worldwide.”

While both speakers are virulently anti-Daesh, the event shows the old jihadi guard hasn’t faded into oblivion just yet.

Hundreds of men in prayer caps and women in face veils attended the event, which was patrolled not by any visible police presence but burly members of the Islamic group Majelis Mujahidin Indonesia (MMI).

Dressed in black vests with the words MUJAHIDIN printed in bright yellow capital letters across the back, the MMI members busied themselves on walkie-talkies around the mosque perimeters.​




_A security guard from the Majelis Mujahidin (Mujahidin Council), right,
stands outside a talk by three radical Islamic preachers near Jakarta._​
In the courtyard people posed in front of a replica Ka’bah, the black shrine of Mecca, while inside the event was being MC’d by a former police officer who joined the other side.

That two senior ex-JI members are given free reign to espouse their radical but non-violent views might be unnerving, but analyst Taufik Andre, from the Institute for International Peace Building, says the police are watching.

Andre believes the authorities are prioritising Daesh while taking a soft approach to JI.

“The police are trying to negotiate with the JI elite to influence them not to carry out attacks here,” he says, “And for that there will be no law enforcement, or action.”

Yet in the long term, JI could be more of a threat. The JI network took a series of hits after the Bali bombings, but there are strong indications the group has been quietly reconsolidating: recruiting members, conducting religious outreach and producing weapons clandestinely.

To what end, though, no one really seems to know.

“That’s what makes it dangerous. Something with powers yet to be known,” says Tholut. “You have to remember that the majority of the people who were in Afghanistan and the Philippines are in JI. The trained ones are all there.”

Documents seized by authorities in 2013 show that JI is thinking globally and long-term by targeting the recruitment of highly trained professionals, including chemical technicians and Arab and Chinese linguists.

And in terms of organisational capacity, Jones says the group “may be back up to the strength in had in 2000, 2001”, a year before it orchestrated the Bali bombing. Although she says it does not see – for now at least – Indonesia as a legitimate battleground for jihad.

Now he is a free man once more, Abu Tholut says he may go back to keeping animals, especially “venomous” ones, but he is of the opinion that his old network may be more dangerous in the future than the less experienced newcomers who support Daesh.

“All they have to do is wait for the orders. If JI decides that this is the day to take action, they will do it. This is what the government is afraid of,” he says, “far more so than Daesh.”

*The Guardian* - goo.gl/C62i4L

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Coming soon..... Kapal Markas KKP (140 meter, Marine and fishery HQ Vessel)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhayangkara

pr1v4t33r said:


> Coming soon..... Kapal Markas KKP (140 meter, Marine and fishery HQ Vessel)
> View attachment 292935
> 
> 
> View attachment 292932


Kayaknya sekarang lagi demam model kapal LPD ya, sampe KKP pun gak mau ketinggalan. Cuma mungkin bedanya kapal ini gak dikasih ramp door.
Btw, sepertinya ide mas mengenai kapal LPD 140m buat flagshipnya TNI-AL udah direalisasikan tuh sama ibu Susi, cuma bedanya ini buat KKP


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Cakep ya

Kendaraan Khusus Dapur Lapangan (GANILLA)
Produksi PT Merpati Wahana Raya (Home

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

SS1 with Meprolight M21 optic


----------



## NEKONEKO

even the ministry of marine & fisheries want LPD, and the basarnas order 24 new helicopter. the navy really need to do something in their wishlist.
something like destroyer or so

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bhayangkara said:


> Kayaknya sekarang lagi demam model kapal LPD ya, sampe KKP pun gak mau ketinggalan. Cuma mungkin bedanya kapal ini gak dikasih ramp door. Btw, sepertinya ide mas mengenai kapal LPD 140m buat flagshipnya TNI-AL udah direalisasikan tuh sama ibu Susi, cuma bedanya ini buat KKP





jek_sperrow said:


> even the ministry of marine & fisheries want LPD, and the basarnas order 24 new helicopter. the navy really need to do something in their wishlist.
> something like destroyer or so



Ya, kalau sudah begini TNI AL mau tidak mau harus mengikuti arus. Bakamla sedang bikin kapal patroli 110 meter, KKP berencana bikin kapal markas 140 meter, basarnas juga order heli besar-besaran, mudah-mudahan TNI AL tergerak untuk melakukan pengadaan alutsista yang lebih berotot 

Untuk pengadaan 2 kapal RS TNI AL yang akan datang, mudah-mudahan terpengaruh dengan rencana bu Susi yang akan bikin kapal markas 140 m.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Confirmed: Indonesia Will Buy 10 Russian S-35 Fighter Jets*
A deal will be signed by Indonesia’s defense minister during his visit to Moscow in March.





By Franz-Stefan Gady
February 11, 2016




Image Credit: Wikimedia Commons/Russavia

Indonesia has agreed to purchase 10 Russian Sukhoi Su-35S multirole fighter jets, according to Indonesian media reports. Indonesia’s Minister of Defense, General Ryamizard Ryacudu, will visit Moscow in March to sign the final agreement.

Already in September 2015, Gen. Ryamizard announced that a decision to purchase Russian jets had been made. “A decision was made to decommission U.S. F-5 Tiger fighter jets and purchase Russian aircraft instead of them,” Indonesia news agency _ANTARA _quoted the defense minister as saying. “The purchase will be made gradually, depending on the financial possibilities of the country’s government,” he added.

In January 2016, Indonesia’s ambassador to Russia, Djauhari Oratmangun, still only told Russian media that “negotiations are ongoing. The Minister of Defense wants to visit Russia in April to continue the discussions.” Yet, the date appears now to have been pushed forward and negotiations concluded.

Originally, Indonesia was looking to purchase 16 Su-35S. The Ministry of Defense has “agreed to buy a squadron of Su-35s,” Ryamizard said in September 2015. However, he clarified this week: “We will buy only ten.” The defense minister also said that the deal will include pilot training and knowledge transfers through a military exchange program.

A joint military-technical cooperation commission began talks in late in November 2015 in Jakarta to discuss details of the contract, including technological transfers. (Indonesian law stipulates that at least 35 percent of the aircraft’s technology needs to be transferred to the country as part of the defense deal.)

The Su-35S is a single-seat, twin-engine upgraded fourth-generation super-maneuverable multirole fighter powered by two AL-117S turbofan engines, and featuring fifth-generation aircraft technology, including “a sophisticated avionics suite based on a digital information management system, a cutting-edge radar with a long-range aerial target acquisition and increased multiple-target tracking/engagement capabilities, and enhanced thrust-vectoring engines,” _IHS Jane’s Defense Weekly_ explains.

The Indonesia Air Force (TNI-AU) currently operates 12 F-16A/Bs aircraft, six (some sources say 12) F-5E/F fighter jets, five Russian-made Su-27s and 11 Su-30s, along with 15 Hawk 209 sub-sonic light combat aircraft used for training purposes.

“Indonesia’s turn toward Russian fighters stemmed partly from necessity. Its 12 remaining F-16A/Bs and 16 remaining F-5E/F fighters experienced severe maintenance problems in the wake of a US embargo, triggered by the Indonesian military’s widespread human rights abuses in East Timor,” according to _Defense Industry Daily_.

How many of these aircraft are actually operational is unknown. As _The Diplomat_ reported in the past, the Indonesian Air Force has had enduring problems with aviation safety. For example, an F-16 fighter jet malfunctioned and caught fire during a ceremony to honor Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, last April (See: “Will Indonesia’s Fighter Jet Malfunction Affect its Defense Policy?”). The crash of a C-130 Hercules transport plane killed 143 people in June 2015.

Confirmed: Indonesia Will Buy 10 Russian S-35 Fighter Jets | The Diplomat

*Indonesia to retire Ahmad Yani-class frigates from 2017*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
11 February 2016




The TNI-AL's Ahmad Yani-class guided missile frigate, KRI Abdul Halim Perdanakusuma. According to a schedule decided at the 2016 iteration of an annual naval technical and logistics work plan meeting, the class will be retired at a rate of one ship a year from 2017. Source: TNI-AL
*Key Points*

Indonesia will start to decommission the Ahmad Yani class from 2017
Retirement paves way for the induction of new SIGMA 10514 vessels
The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) is scheduled to decommission the first of its six Ahmad Yani-class frigates in 2017, a TNI-AL source told _IHS Jane's_ on 10 February.

The schedule was decided at the 2016 iteration of an annual naval technical and logistics work plan meeting that took place in early January at the TNI-AL's Western Fleet (KOARMABAR) headquarters in Jakarta. "The Ahmad Yani class will be decommissioned at a rate of one ship a year from 2017 until 2022," the source said.

According to _IHS Jane's Fighting Ships_ , the vessels were first commissioned into the Royal Netherlands Navy (RNLN) between August 1967 and May 1968 as the Van Speijk class. They were then transferred to the TNI-AL between 1986 and 1989.

Ahmad Yani-class vessels have an overall length of 113.4 m, an overall beam of 12.5 m, and a hull draught of 4.2 m. The platform displaces 2,880 tonnes at full load and can accommodate a crew of 180.

The vessel is armed with an Oto Melara 76 mm main gun as a primary weapon and four 12.7 mm machine guns for point defence. Submarine prosecution capability is facilitated by six 324 mm tubes that can deploy the Honeywell Mk 46 lightweight torpedo.

The TNI-AL, however, has not specified which of the six ships is slated to be decommissioned first in 2017.

 
*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options ihs.com/contact*



To read the full article, Client Login

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d

anas_nurhafidz said:


> SS1 with Meprolight M21 optic
> 
> View attachment 293036


Belum ada ya perusahaan bumn atau swasta nasional yg memproduksi optic seperti ini?


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*Indonesia Mulls Intelligence Cooperation with Russia*





*
TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta*-President Joko Widodo today, February 10, met with delegation from the Russian Government. Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Luhut Panjaitan said both countries discussed cooperation in defense and intelligence sector.

“There are several forms of cooperation in intelligence sector, such as exchange of information, as well as defense and drugs,” said Luhut on Wednesday, Feb. 10, adding that both countries also discussed relation between Saudi Arabia and Iran.

Regarding intelligence cooperation, Luhut said Indonesia saw the need for cooperation with Russia as Indonesia has mainly focused on working with intelligence from western countries, especially the United States.

Luhut said intelligence cooperation with Russia would provide many benefits for Indonesia. The forms of cooperation discussed were exchange of information, training of human resources and equipment.

For defense sector, Russia offered several advanced technologies, such as Sukhoi SU-35 aircraft, helicopters, submarines and fast ships. Luhut said Indonesia has yet agreed on the cooperation because there will be further meetings to discuss details of the cooperation. “The most important thing is there must be transfer of technology, so we are not merely a market for developed countries,” said Luhut.

Luhut continued that Indonesia and Russia also agreed to cooperate in narcotics prevention, including exchange of information.

In the meeting, President Jokowi also discussed the tension between Iran and Saudi Arabia. Luhut said the President stated his wish for Indonesia to play a role in abating the tension between both countries. “Russia welcomed the move even though they said they did not have great interests in the issue,” he said.

The Russian delegation was led by Nikolai P. Patrushev, Secretary of Russian Security Council who was accompanied by the Deputy Security Eugeny Lukyanov and Russian Federation Ambassador for Indonesia Mikhail Galuzin. President Jokowi was accompanied by Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Luhut Panjaitan, Justice and Human Rights Minister Yasonna Laoly, Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi and National Police Chief Gen. Badrodin Haiti.

Indonesia Mulls Intelligence Cooperation with Russia | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal







_Chief of Naval Staff (Kasal) *Brunei Darussalam* Laksma Norazmi Pengiran Dato Seri Pahlawan Haji Mohammad bin Pengiran along with some of staff, paid a visit to the Headquarters of the Indonesian National Army (TNI Headquarters) Cilankap, East Jakarta, Thursday (02/11/2016).






BAN PHROMNIMIT, Thailand (Feb. 10, 2016) -- Members of the *Royal Thai Armed Forces, U.S. Army and Indonesian National Armed Forces* worked together to construct a one-room multi-purpose educational building here Feb. 2, before the start of Exercise Cobra Gold 2016.The construction at Ban Phromnimit is one of six humanitarian civic action sites in which the Thai, U.S. and partner nation's militaries will work together on civic programs to support security and humanitarian interests of friends and partner nations.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia to Start Producing IFX Jet Fighters in 2020*

*TEMPO.CO*, *Bandung *- State aircraft company, PT Dirgantara Indonesia, will start producing jet fighters "Indonesian Fighter Xperiment (IFX)" in 2020, its President Director, Budi Santoso, said.

"We will begin producing them in 2020 and continue for the next 20 years," he said here on Thursday.

The aircraft will be produced to meet the Indonesian militarys need for two squadrons of jet fighters and will be sold abroad as well, Budi added.

He said the second phase of cooperation contracts between the Indonesian Defense Ministry and the South Korean Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) and between PT Dirgantara Indonesia and Korean Aerospace Industries (KAI) was signed last January on the basis of starting the production of the planes prototype.

The prototype of the Korean Fighter Xperiment/Indonesian Fighter Xperiment will be produced in South Korea and Indonesia starting this year and until 2019, he said.

He said the prototype of the jet fighters will be produced in South Korea and the rest will be assembled in Indonesia.

The production of the planes will involve numerous Indonesian scientists and technicians for each unit, Budi said.

He added that 300 Indonesians will study and research the production of the KF-X/IF-X jet fighters.


ekspor,ekspor

en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/02/12/055744291/Indonesia-to-Start-Producing-IFX-Jet-Fighters-in-2020

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Saab's presentation of trimaran stealth fast attack missile craft during IMDEXASIA 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

How low can you go?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bakamla patrol vessel, KN 4801 Bintang Laut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Exercise with USAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Prepared to replace 1 of 6 Ahmad Yani class frigate in 2017




_In 2022, all 6 Ahmad Yani class frigate will be retired start from 2017, one frigate a year, replaced with the new Sigma frigate._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

PASPAMPRES


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesia to retire Ahmad Yani-class frigates from 2017*





The TNI-AL's Ahmad Yani-class guided missile frigate, KRI Abdul Halim Perdanakusuma. According to a schedule decided at the 2016 iteration of an annual naval technical and logistics work plan meeting, the class will be retired at a rate of one ship a year from 2017. Source: TNI-AL
*Key Points*

Indonesia will start to decommission the Ahmad Yani class from 2017
Retirement paves way for the induction of new SIGMA 10514 vessels
The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) is scheduled to decommission the first of its six Ahmad Yani-class frigates in 2017, a TNI-AL source told _IHS Jane's_ on 10 February.

The schedule was decided at the 2016 iteration of an annual naval technical and logistics work plan meeting that took place in early January at the TNI-AL's Western Fleet (KOARMABAR) headquarters in Jakarta. "The Ahmad Yani class will be decommissioned at a rate of one ship a year from 2017 until 2022," the source said.

According to _IHS Jane's Fighting Ships_ , the vessels were first commissioned into the Royal Netherlands Navy (RNLN) between August 1967 and May 1968 as the Van Speijk class. They were then transferred to the TNI-AL between 1986 and 1989.

Ahmad Yani-class vessels have an overall length of 113.4 m, an overall beam of 12.5 m, and a hull draught of 4.2 m. The platform displaces 2,880 tonnes at full load and can accommodate a crew of 180.

The vessel is armed with an Oto Melara 76 mm main gun as a primary weapon and four 12.7 mm machine guns for point defence. Submarine prosecution capability is facilitated by six 324 mm tubes that can deploy the Honeywell Mk 46 lightweight torpedo.

The TNI-AL, however, has not specified which of the six ships is slated to be decommissioned first in 2017.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(277 of 368 words)

Indonesia to retire Ahmad Yani-class frigates from 2017 | IHS Jane's 360


----------



## kaka404

^that is a repost from the previous page..


pr1v4t33r said:


> _In 2022, all 6 Ahmad Yani class frigate will be retired start from 2017, one frigate a year, replaced with the new Sigma frigate._


is this means that there are gonna be a version of these sigma frigate that can and will be equipped with yakhont or is the navy phasing them out for another type of ashm??


----------



## pr1v4t33r

kaka404 said:


> is this means that there are gonna be a version of these sigma frigate that can and will be equipped with yakhont or is the navy phasing them out for another type of ashm??



I don't really know whether yakhont will be installed in the future. But from the trend_ (the new plan to procure 140 meter LPD from PT.PAL)_, i can already see a bigger and more powerfull sigma frigate will be developed sometime in the future.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Mulai dibangun tahun ini dan dalam 2 tahun sudah selesai. Bu susi menyiapkan budget 600 milyar dari APBN untuk membeli kapal markas ini berikut paket lengkapnya.








jek_sperrow said:


> even the ministry of marine & fisheries want LPD, and the basarnas order 24 new helicopter. the navy really need to do something in their wishlist.
> something like destroyer or so





pr1v4t33r said:


> I don't really know whether yakhont will be installed in the future. But from the trend_ (the new plan to procure 140 meter LPD from PT.PAL)_, i can already see a bigger and more powerfull sigma frigate will be developed sometime in the future.



Yap, ane setuju

LPD sepanjang apapun masih aman di budget krn masih bermain di milyaran, Tapi tapi kapal kombatan sudah main diatas 3triliun lebih, belum masalah missilenya. Masa destro hanya dilengkapi ashm exo dan masih impor

Butuh payung hukum dan political will yg kuat. Seperti waktu pemesanan sigma dgn program korvet nasional ( kornas). 8 triliun tembus. Gak tau sekarang yg lebih memprioritaskan infrastruktur. kontrak PKR ajah belum sign lagi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Exclusive: Wawancara Rappler dengan CEO PT Pindad Silmy Karim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Wish the Ahmad Yani class is going to be reserved, at least transferred them toward Bakamla will giving Bakamla they most needed large patrol vessels, if not as training vessels. I am recall, the Ahmad Yani class is just been refurbished in early 2000 period, in SBY first terms.

*Indonesia to start producing IFX jet fighters in 2020*
Jumat, 12 Februari 2016 02:22 WIB | 381 Views

Bandung, W Java (ANTARA News) - State aircraft company, PT Dirgantara Indonesia, will start producing jet fighters "Indonesian Fighter Xperiment (IFX)" in 2020, its President Director, Budi Santoso, said.
"We will begin producing them in 2020 and continue for the next 20 years," he said here on Thursday.
The aircraft will be produced to meet the Indonesian militarys need for two squadrons of jet fighters and will be sold abroad as well, Budi added. 

He said the second phase of cooperation contracts between the Indonesian Defense Ministry and the South Korean Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) and between PT Dirgantara Indonesia and Korean Aerospace Industries (KAI) was signed last January on the basis of starting the production of the planes prototype.
The prototype of the Korean Fighter Xperiment/Indonesian Fighter Xperiment will be produced in South Korea and Indonesia starting this year and until 2019, he said. 

He said the prototype of the jet fighters will be produced in South Korea and the rest will be assembled in Indonesia.
The production of the planes will involve numerous Indonesian scientists and technicians for each unit, Budi said.
He added that 300 Indonesians will study and research the production of the KF-X/IF-X jet fighters.(*)

Indonesia to start producing IFX jet fighters in 2020 - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*President Jokowi to lead counter terrorism meeting on US-ASEAN Summit*
Kamis, 11 Februari 2016 19:30 WIB | 521 Views
Pewarta: Azi Fitriyanti




President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) talking with US President Barack Obama (right) in the Oval Room of the White House in Washington, Monday (Oct. 11, 2015). (ANTARA/Setpres-Laily Rachev)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) will lead a counter terrorism meeting during the first US-ASEAN Summit in Sunnylands, California, United States, on February 16.

"President Obama asked President Joko Widodo directly a week ago," Foreign Affairs Ministrys Director for Dialogue Partner and Inter-Regional Cooperation Derry Aman said during a press briefing here Thursday.

The US President asked President Widodo for Indonesia's experience in countering terrorism and extremism, according to Aman.

President Widodo will emphasize Indonesias role in enhancing security and pre-detection, and will also propose a social media initiative in countering terrorism and extremism.

"It is still in the finalization stage, but it is related with social media on how to counter terrorism," Aman said.

For instance, Aman noted the terrorist attack near Sarinah Mall in Central Jakarta last January, where Indonesian security authority could secure the situation and shoot the culprits within hours.

"Hence, we aim to share our experiences and also look for ideas to strengthen our capacity in countering terrorism," he said.

The US-ASEAN Leaders Summit is initiated by the US government in a bid to follow up the agreement of the ASEAN-US Partnership Cooperation Agreement in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, in November 2015.

The summit will be divided into two sections focusing on promoting innovation in the entrepreneurial ASEAN Community and economic issues in the first.

The second session will discuss protecting peace, security and prosperity in the ASEAN region.

President Widodo will visit the US on February 15-16 for the US-ASEAN Leaders Summit, and then on February 17, he will attend the US-ASEAN Business Council and US Indonesian Diaspora Meeting in San Francisco.
(T.A060/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

President Jokowi to lead counter terrorism meeting on US-ASEAN Summit - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Foto Antara
Credit to original uploader

Indonesian Marines Corps patrol exercise, with PT 76 and BTR-50P.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Pasukan Penanggulangan Teroris (Gultor) Yonif Raider/700 membebaskan sandera dari tangan teroris saat simulasi penanggulangan teroris disel-sela serah terima jabatan Komandan Batalyon (Danyon) Infantri 700/Rider di Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Kamis (11/2/2016). Simulasi pasukan Gultor Raider/700 tersebut untuk meningkatkan kemampuan pasukan Gultor dalam menghadapi ancaman baik dari dalam maupun luar negeri. 

http://foto.okezone.com/view/2016/02...tor-raider-700










wish to see all of the Raider battalion got their special vehicles like Komodo or ILSV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Latihan Terjun Para DasarPasukan Paskhas TNI AU melakukan terjun payung 'para dasar' dari pesawat Hercules A- 1318 di udara Lanud Iskandar Muda, Blang Bintang; Aceh Besar, Aceh, Jmat (12/2). Terjun para dasar (Static) dari ketinggian 1.500 kaki itu, merupakan latihan dasar dalam meningkatkan kemampuan tempur prajurit TNI AU. ANTARA FOTO/Ampelsa/foc/16.






Latihan Terjun Para DasarPasukan Paskhas TNI AU melakukan terjun payung 'para dasar' dari pesawat Hercules A- 1318 di udara Lanud Iskandar Muda, Blang Bintang; Aceh Besar, Aceh, Jmat (12/2). Terjun para dasar (Static) dari ketinggian 1.500 kaki itu, merupakan latihan dasar dalam meningkatkan kemampuan tempur prajurit TNI AU. ANTARA FOTO/Ampelsa/foc/16


----------



## MarveL

Thailand to buy CN235-220 for Royal Thai Police. Before that, Thailand also bought C212-400, five units of NC212 and two units of NC235







Jumat, 12/02/2016 15:28
*Thailand Borong Pesawat Indonesia Buatan PTDI*
Reporter: *Resty Armenia*, CNN Indonesia





_Thailand membeli satu unit pesawat CN235-220 untuk kepolisiannya. Sebelum itu, Thailand membeli C212-400, lima unit NC212, dan dua unit NC235. (CNN Indonesia/Resty Armenia)_

*Jakarta, CNN Indonesia *-- Manajer Penetrasi Pasar dan Jaringan PT Dirgantara Indonesia Dadhik Kresnadi mengatakan pemerintah Thailand kembali membeli satu unit pesawat buatan mereka. Negeri Gajah Putih memang telah beberapa kali memesan pesawat PTDI.

"Kami sekarang sudah punya kontrak dengan Thailand untuk pembuatan satu unit CN235-220 untuk Royal Thai Police," ujar Dadhik kepada CNNIndonesia.com, Jumat (11/2).

Thailand, menurut Dadhik, berulang kali memesan pesawat PTDI karena merasa cocok. Pesawat yang belum lama ini dipesan Thailand berjenis CN235-220 MPA (_multi purpose aircraft_). Pesawat itu akan digunakan Kepolisian Thailand untuk mengangkut personel mereka.

Sebelumnya, Thailand juga membeli pesawat C212-400 untuk hujan buatan (_rain-making_). Pesawat tersebut telah dikirim ke Thailand tahun 2015.

Dadhik menyatakan pemerintah Thailand mau merogoh kocek untuk membeli pesawat-pesawat buatan PTDI karena dinilai sesuai kebutuhan pertahanan mereka dan cocok dengan medan negaranya.

Selain itu, letak geografis Indonesia dan Thailand yang berdekatan bisa mempermudah servis pendukung setelah pembelian pesawat (_aftersales support_).

"Itu membuat pemerintah Thailand terus berminat untuk membeli produk kami, karena cocok untuk kebutuhan mereka dan secara geografis dekat dengan pembuatnya, yaitu PTDI,” ujar Dadhik.





_Teknisi menyelesaikan proses produksi pesawat CN235 di hanggar PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Bandung, Jawa Barat. (ANTARA/Novrian Arbi)
_
Berdasarkan data PTDI, Thailand juga pernah membeli lima unit pesawat NC212 dan dua unit pesawat NC235 untuk kebutuhan angkutan sipil.

Kemarin, Menteri Luar Negeri Republik Indonesia Retno Marsudi pun menawarkan lagi pesawat produksi PTDI kepada pemerintah Thailand. Tawaran ini disampaikan saat ia menggelar pertemuan bilateral dengan Menteri Luar Negeri Thailand, Don Pramudwinai, di Kementerian Luar Negeri RI.

"Dalam hal perdagangan pesawat, kami sudah mempunyai sejarah baik. Thailand pernah beli pesawat dari PT Dirgantara Indonesia, dan tadi saya menawarkan Thailand untuk membeli pesawat Indonesia lagi," ujar Retno.

Indonesia menawarkan pesawat ini sebagai salah satu upaya meningkatkan hubungan perdagangan dengan Thailand yang menurun tahun lalu.

*Thailand Borong Pesawat Indonesia Buatan PTDI*






















_Tactical operation center (TOC) - Lebanon_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia establishes science-technology research cooperation with France*
Selasa, 2 Februari 2016 22:46 WIB | 1.552 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian and French Governments have established cooperation in science and technology research within the framework of the Nusantara Program 2016.

Minister of Research, Technology and Higher Education Mohamad Nasir said here on Tuesday that research between the two countries focuses on seven areas, including food and agriculture; health and education; information technology and communication; transportation and connectivity; modern materials such as nano technology; defense technology and renewable energy.

The Nusantara Program provides opportunities for lecturers and students, as well as researchers from Indonesia, to work with French academicians involved in data research and data sharing.

As many as 15 French academicians will stay in Indonesia for one year to conduct joint research with 15 selected Indonesians researchers.

"This science research is important and fundamental for the country, as it has become one of the countrys priorities," Minister Nasir said.

Research proposals should be submitted between February 1-29, 2016. More information concerning the Nusantara Program can be found at campusfrance.org/nusantara.

Meanwhile, French Ambassador to Indonesia Corinne Breuze said the two-way cooperation is an important aspect of the cooperation between the two countries.

The program will be a scientific and technological exchange program involving academicians from the two countries, Breuze noted.(*)

Indonesia establishes science-technology research cooperation with France - ANTARA News

a more complete report about Indo-French cooperation in research

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Singapore Airshow: New Indonesian simulator ready*
10th February 2016 - 23:00by Trevor Nash in RAAF Base Richmond 







Following on from the Australian Government’s decision to gift four of their retired C-130H aircraft to the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) in 2011, a subsequent contract saw the TNI-AU procure a further five aircraft along with spares and the former Royal Australian Air Force’s (RAAF) C-130H full mission simulator (FMS).

Prior to the dispatch of these aircraft, the TNI-AU ran a competition to carry out pre-delivery maintenance of the aircraft and train the crews to ferry the aircraft to Indonesia. That contract was subsequently won by Airbus Military with Northrop Grumman Integrated Defence Services actually undertaking the pre-delivery maintenance overhaul and CAE Australia, the aircrew training. 

The initial four aircraft were delivered by the end of October 2014 and the last aircraft of the subsequent five is about to be delivered.

As part of the five aircraft buy, Airbus brought CAE Australia under contract to undertake a major service of the FMS and remove any ‘Australian eyes only’ equipment prior to delivery to Halim Perdanakasuma air base. This was undertaken at RAAF Base Richmond, where the simulator is still currently located.

‘The simulator is now ready to go and we are just waiting for the completion of the new simulator bay at Halim which we expect to be completed by June this year,’ Peter Redman, VP CAE Asia Pacific tells MTSN. ‘We expect the FMS to be ready for training in the August-September timeframe.’

The ex-RAAF FMS will join another C-130H FMS that CAE Australia supplied to the TNI-AU in 2000 and that the company is now in discussions to upgrade.

The TNI-AU is no stranger to C-130 operations and currently operates a mixed fleet of C-130B, KC-130B, C-130H and the commercial Hercules variant, the L-100. Exact fleet numbers are unclear due to serviceability and accident issues. The last accident occurred in June 2015 when a C-130B crashed into a suburb of Medan after taking off from Soewondo air base killing all on board and a number of people on the ground. The conservative death toll was put at 140.

The June 2015 crash was the fourth C-130 airframe to be lost since 2000 and clearly highlights issues with maintenance and training. With perhaps too much haste, TUI-AU issued a statement on 7 July 2015 saying that it was going to replace the C-130 with the A400, C-17 or an Antonov design. With the accident report not yet published, blaming the airframe without considering operating issues seemed a little harsh.

The link between proficient training, maintenance and an air force’s accident rate has always been appreciated but the TNI-AU’S C-130 saga also parallels that of Indonesia’s air carriers. In June 2007 Garuda International was banned from flying into European airports by the European Commission and although this ban was lifted in 2009, four Indonesian carriers are still currently banned from Europe due to safety concerns.
*
The delivery of a newly refurbished C-130H FMS next June is just one step towards improved performance. The TNI-AU needs to reappraise its complete training philosophy, flight safety and maintenance cultures; buying new and more complex aircraft is not the answer without having a robust training and safety culture in place first. *

Singapore Airshow: New Indonesian simulator ready - News - Shephard

bold parts is actually the main issue need to be addressed ASAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Latihan Pesawat Tempur TNI AUPrajurit TNI AU menyambut kedatangan pesawat tempur dari Skuadron F-16 Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin, Pekanbaru saat tiba di Lanud Soewondo Medan, Sumatera Utara, Kamis (4/2). Kedatangan empat buah pesawat tempur F-16 milik TNI AU tersebut akan melakukan latihan tempur sekaligus patroli udara di wilayah Komando Sektor Pertahanan Udara Nasional (Kosekhanudnas) III dalam suatu operasi pertahanan udara di wilayah kedaulatan udara NKRI. (ANTARA FOTO/Septianda Perdana)






Latihan Pesawat Tempur TNI AUSejumlah unsur muspida menyambut kedatangan empat pesawat tempur dari Skuadron F-16 Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin, Pekanbaru saat tiba di Lanud Soewondo Medan, Sumatera Utara, Kamis (4/2). Kedatangan empat buah pesawat tempur F-16 milik TNI AU tersebut akan melakukan latihan tempur sekaligus patroli udara di wilayah Komando Sektor Pertahanan Udara Nasional (Kosekhanudnas) III dalam suatu operasi pertahanan udara di wilayah kedaulatan udara NKRI. (ANTARA FOTO/Septianda Perdana)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Maritime Security Board expected to remove ego-sectoral among law enforcers*
Sabtu, 13 Februari 2016 16:03 WIB | 104 Views
Pewarta: Otniel Tamindael




Smoke rising from foreign fishing vessels which drowned along the Indonesian Navy in the waters of Belawan, North Sumatra, on Tuesday (August 18, 2015). (ANTARA/Septianda Perdana)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The presence of the Maritime Security Board (Bakamla) to maintain security and safety at sea is expected to remove the ego-sectoral among law enforcement agencies.

Established in December 2014, Bakamla constitutes an evolution of the Maritime Security Coordinating Board with more powerful roles and functions, as well as a larger staff and fleet.

Bakamla was established and tasked with coordinating numerous institutions in Indonesias maritime sector, including the Navy, the water police, prosecutors offices and Marine and Fisheries Ministry, among others.

The presence of Bakamla has been very good but it should remove the ego-sectoral among the law enforcement agencies, the Peoples Coalition for Fisheries Justice (Kiara) Secretary General Abdul Halim has said.

"The presence of Bakamla has been already very good, but the ego-sectoral remains a disease in this republic," the Kiara secretary general remarked in Jakarta, Thursday.

The phenomenon of ego-sectoral among the various law enforcement authorities is an indicator of the emergence of Fish Anti-theft Task Forces under the leadership of Marine and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti, according to Halim.

With regard to the disappearance of ex-foreign fishing boats from Indonesian waters for allegedly plying without permission, Abdul Halim opined that the fact showed that law enforcement efforts at sea, ranging from the identification, arrest, investigation, and punishment have not been systematic.

The Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries keeps implementing policy measures that focus on aspects of sovereignty, sustainability, and welfare of Indonesian society, as has been reported.

The structure of the ministrys total budget is executed under three pillars of its mission, namely 18.19 percent for sovereignty, 67.23 percent for sustainability, and 14.23 percent for welfare, a release from Marine and Fisheries Ministry revealed recently.

The Marine and Fisheries Ministry has also prepared a budget of Rp13.8 trillion in 2016 for the monitoring of marine resources and fisheries.

The increasing fleet of maritime surveillance in Indonesia is still considered ineffective because of overlapping regulations relating to the supervision of the sea, Indonesian Traditional Fishermen Union (KNTI) Chairman Riza Damanik stated.

"Every year there is the addition of surveillance vessels and the budget for the surveillance in a variety of state institutions, but the addition to the surveillance fleet has yet to make the effectiveness of safety at sea significant," Damanik remarked here Friday.

One obstacle is the limited scope of the regulation and the overlapping of related laws, according to him.

Therefore, there are a number of principles to be followed, among others, to unravel the regulation of supervision at sea in order to prevent the wasting and the collision among institutions, and to strengthen the legal instruments for its prevention, Damanik noted.

Furthermore, building an advanced ship for conducting fishery patrol, as proposed by the marine and fisheries minister, was considered important but not yet urgent, he stated. 

"One day we will probably need a sophisticated ship, given that fishery and maritime crimes are becoming increasingly sophisticated, but as of now, such a ship is not yet considered urgent," Damanik remarked Friday.

Currently, a more pressing matter related to fisheries surveillance at sea is to increase the participation of fishermen in catching and monitoring the fisheries, Damanik affirmed.

Other urgent aspects are to encourage transparency in fishery data and information and to improve the rule and law for fisheries to be in line with the latest developments, including preventing the recurrence of conflicts over authority at sea, Damanik noted.

"The important issue now is to expand more effective regional and international cooperation," the KNTI chairman noted.

During a Marine and Fisheries Business Investment Forum at the Marine and Fisheries Ministry office in Jakarta Thursday, state-owned shipbuilding company PT PAL Indonesia President Director Firmansyah had remarked that the company was designing the first sophisticated Indonesian fisheries patrol ship.

The idea was proposed by Marine and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti to help the mission of maritime surveillance and monitoring, Firmansyah said.

The ships original design was that of a warship having the equipment ordered by the armed forces of neighboring countries, according to the PT PAL Indonesia president director.

On completion, the sophisticated fisheries patrol ship will also serve as a coordinating command post and will be used for other practical functions, such as providing fuel, he noted. 

The Marine and Fisheries Ministry planned to provide 3,325 fishing boats for traditional fishermen, Chairman of the Commission-II of the Regional Representative council (DPD), Parlindungan Purba, remarked in Medan, North Sumatra, recently.

The high technology boats in various sizes would improve the productivity of local fishermen and would contribute to improving their welfare, he noted.

"In addition the availability of modern equipped boats would make the local fishermen more competitive and help reduce illegal fishing," he said.
(Uu.O001/INE/KR-BSR/F001)

Mritime Security Board expected to remove ego-sectoral among law enforcers - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Russia seeks stronger ties 
with Indonesia*
Liza Yosephine, thejakartapost.com, Jakarta | National | Sat, February 13 2016, 1:58 PM






President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo welcomes Russian Trade and Industry Minister Denis Manturov (left) when the latter visited the State Palace in Jakarta, on Jan. 8. During their meeting they discussed the efforts of both countries to improve their economic cooperation and the planned Jokowi's visit to Russia in May. (Antara/Yudhi Mahatma)

Russia is seeking stronger relations with Indonesia in an effort to boost economic and other forms of cooperation between the two countries, according to Russian Ambassador to Indonesia Mikhail Galuzin.

“We would like to see greater economic exchange between Russia and Indonesia,” Galuzin said on Friday, adding that his country was also interested in increasing the exchange of tourists between both nations.

The ambassador said Indonesia remains an important partner of Russia, displayed by the recent official visits to Jakarta made by Russian Trade and Industry Minister Denis Manturov and the Secretary of the Security Council Nikolai Patrushev, during which the prospect of cooperation in the area of security and defense was explored.

Galuzin said that Russia would like to see more cooperation for mutually beneficial economic integration in the Asia Pacific region and expressed his enthusiasm about the response to President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s confirmation of the Russia-ASEAN commemorative summit in May.

Jokowi will visit Russia to attend the forthcoming summit in Sochi in an effort to strengthen economic cooperation between the two countries.

Broad prospects for cooperation had been opened by the initiative of Russian President Vladimir Putin on beginning consultations between the Eurasian Economic Union (EEU), the Shanghai Cooperation Organization (SCO) and ASEAN on building economic partnership, Galuzin said.

The ambassador reiterated Russia’s disinterest in joining the Trans-Pacific Partnership, saying the agreement lacked transparency while emphasizing the potential of cooperation between the three aforementioned organizations.

Jokowi has invited Putin to be an observer at the Summit of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) to be held in Jakarta on Mar. 6-7, with his attendance still yet to be confirmed. Russia is one of four countries that has been invited as observers of the OIC Summit on the issue of Palestine.

Galuzin said Russia remained one of the strongest supporters of Palestine’s independence. (bbn)

- See more at: Russia seeks stronger ties with Indonesia | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

"Non-Lethal Weapon"
------------------------
Good progress from the Indonesian National Police by using Taser Gun for Sabhara unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*National scene: Two terrorist 
suspects arrested in Sumedang *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Sat, February 13 2016, 5:09 PM

JAKARTA: The National Police’s counterterrorism unit Densus 88 arrested two men on Thursday in Sumedang, West Java, who are suspected of being connected to two of the perpetrators of last month’s terrorist attack in Central Jakarta. 

National Police chief Gen. Badrodin Haiti confirmed the arrests on Friday.

“[This is] part of our investigation into the Thamrin [in Central Jakarta] attack and we have made two arrests [this week],” he said at the National Police headquarters in South Jakarta.

The National Police arrested the two men, identified only as IS and H, for allegedly hiding another individual, known as KH, who is thought to belong to the same radical group as one of the Thamrin attackers, Dian Juni Kurniadi. 

The police suspect that IS also took part in terrorist training in Aceh with another one of the attackers, Afif, alias Sunakim. 

Meanwhile, National Police spokesman Brig. Gen. Agus Rianto said that although IS and H were not directly connected to the attacks, they would be questioned over the next week, after which they would be released if no evidence was found, as stipulated in the Terrorism Law.

“I don’t yet have information on whether the two have been immediately taken to a police office for interrogation or have been moved elsewhere for further investigation,” he said.


- See more at: National scene: Two terrorist suspects arrested in Sumedang | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

In Sudan, Indonesian Force Police Unit. Credit to FPU-8






Yonif Pararaider 328

credit to Candra Kreshna @instagram






Our angel in the sky, Agusta Westland 139, part of Indonesian Basarnas large order of 12 unit AW-139

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

malem minggu emang mado ga ada yang ngapelin yah? 






do they also have tazergun for cars like in Fast & Furious?


----------



## Nike

MarveL said:


> malem minggu emang mado ga ada yang ngapelin yah?



gua usirin malah wkwkwkwk. Capek kerja pengen istirahat aja di rumah. Makanya gua aktif akhir pekan doang.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Our angel in the sky, Agusta Westland 139, part of Indonesian Basarnas large order of 12 unit AW-139

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Gak bakal pernah ada ribut kalo Polisi dan Tentara ketemunya kek gini

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

ISIS Hunting unit






With SU-230 optic, Elcan SpecterDR and plus AN/PEQ-15 on RIS.

Kosmetik mahal, Maenan TNI memang kalah.
tapi gak jadi keren kalo mereka beli pake duit sendiri 

----------------------------------------------------------------
Options for replace Pharcim Class

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

SNIPER - YONIF MEKANIS 202/TAJIMALELA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Yonif 400 Raider in Papua New Guinea-Indonesian border.


----------



## Nike

One of Indonesian Air Force first fleet, Guntai Diving Fighter-Bomber. The pics is taken in Yogyakarta, Maguwo Air Force Base.





Pesqwat jenis Guntai. Bersama pesawat Cureng merupakan pesawat peninggala Jepang yang digunakan kadet penerbang AURI untuk melakukan pengeboman posisi tentata Belanda di tiga tempat yaitu Semarang, Salatiga dan Ambarawa. Pesawat Guntai merupakan pesawat pembom tukik produksi tahun 1930. Foto ini merupakan foto pada peringatan satu tahun terbentuknya AURI bertempat di lapangan terbang Maguwo Yogyakarta (Bandara Adi Sutjipto) pada tanggal 20 Maret 1947. Photo : Ipphos-Antara

- See more at: Pesqwat jenis Guntai. Bersama pesawat Cureng merupakan pesawat peninggala Jepang... | Iconosquare


----------



## MarveL

_*Oerlikun Skyshield Paskhas Exercise *_





















_Oerlikun tracking on Sukhoi in exercise_






















_Bripda Nina Octaviana - Wanteror Gegana Brimob Polda Aceh.






_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Kemanusiaan itu tidak mengenal batas negara dan agama. ia tumbuh dari keajaiban nuranimu tanpa sekat dan tanpa musim... 






INA FPU 8 melaksanakan pelatihan di Italy bersama dengan Polisi Khusus Italy(carabinieri) guna menambah kemampuan dan profresionalisme...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Just replace all of your standard Iron Sights with the more advanced optical sights, credit to setiawandeny20. Apparently he is a soldier who on duty near the border and this just issued for the soldiers in Yonif 600Raider, Kodam Mulawarman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*President Jokowi leaves for United States*
Minggu, 14 Februari 2016 10:23 WIB | 248 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian President Joko Widodo and his entourage left Jakara on Sunday for the United States to attend the US-ASEAN Summit on February 15-16, 2016.

Before leaving Halim Perdanakusuma military airbase at 9 am West Indonesia Standard Time (WIB), President Jokowi said he would attend the US-ASEAN Summit at Rancho Mirage in California, the United States.

He said the summit will be divided into numerous sessions, including a working dinner of ASEAN leaders and US President Barack Obama.

According to him, issues that Indonesia will raise in the summit relates to politics, law, security, and economy.

Earlier, Foreign Affairs Ministrys Director for Inter Region Dialog Partner, Derry Aman, remarked on Thursday that Indonesia would carry the theme of partnership for peace and prosperity.

"Indonesia is considered as the leader of ASEAN, and therefore we have to in the front line in making every discussing in the summit beneficial for ASEAN region," Derry Aman said. 

He said that in the first segment, for example, Indonesia will prioritize the development of Micro Small Medium (UMKM) businesses with the US business makers. 

In addition, in the context of the issue of innovation and entrepreneurship, Indonesia will utilize information technology cooperation, especially in the field of digital economy.

Indonesia also will promote efforts so that companies in the US can invest in ASEAN, especially in, in addition to encouraging US investors to play a role in the cooperation of US-ASEAN strategic partnership.

"We will also strengthen cooperation in combating terrorism and extremism, maritime cooperation, assertion of Indonesias position related to the South China Sea, as well as cross-border crime prevention," he said.

President Jokowi in the trip to the US-ASEAN Summit is accompanied by First Lady Iriana, Trade Minister Thomas Lembong, Presidential Chief of Staff Teten Masduki, and Presidential Communications Team Ari Dwipayana.

President Jokowi leaves for United States - ANTARA News


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KATADATA - Vietnam menjadi negara dengan armada tempur udara terkuat di ASEAN 2015. Lembaga pemeringkat kekuatan militer Global Fire Power mencatat, negeri Paman Ho itu memiliki pesawat tempur, pesawat pencegat, dan helikopter serbu terbanyak. Jumlah tersebut melampaui Singapura yang mengeluarkan belanja militer terbesar. Adapun Indonesia, yang memiliki wilayah terluas di Asia Tenggara, justru jauh tertinggal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

That's a reality check for today. But i won't worry to much since we have the most advanced aeronautics industry within ASEAN. We can build our own aircrafts and pursuing technology transfer to build 4.5 gen fighter jets in the near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> KATADATA - Vietnam menjadi negara dengan armada tempur udara terkuat di ASEAN 2015. Lembaga pemeringkat kekuatan militer Global Fire Power mencatat, negeri Paman Ho itu memiliki pesawat tempur, pesawat pencegat, dan helikopter serbu terbanyak. Jumlah tersebut melampaui Singapura yang mengeluarkan belanja militer terbesar. Adapun Indonesia, yang memiliki wilayah terluas di Asia Tenggara, justru jauh tertinggal.
> 
> View attachment 293718


Kekuatan udara Vietnam secara kuantitas besar karena ada 140-an Mig-21 Bison era 70-an, readiness-nya dipertanyakan. Kalo bicara pespur generasi 4 keatas AU Singapura masih diatas Vietnam. Tapi saya setuju AU kita lemah baik secara kuantitas maupun readiness-nya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Kekuatan udara Vietnam secara kuantitas besar karena ada 140-an Mig-21 Bison era 70-an, readiness-nya dipertanyakan. Kalo bicara pespur generasi 4 keatas AU Singapura masih diatas Vietnam. Tapi saya setuju AU kita lemah baik secara kuantitas maupun readiness-nya.



Gombal firepower gak ngecek kalau sebenarya udah gak terbang lagi itu Mig-21-nya Vietnam, dan Su-22 Fitternya tinggal 20-an yang aktif dengan cara kanibalan. Cek thread Vietnam dimari, udah gak ada lagi foto-foto baru Mig-21 mereka yang terbang dua tahun terakhir ini, plane spotter juga nggak ada kabar soal Mig-21 Vietnam dua tahun terakhir ini. Dulu pas gua masih awal-awal lurking dimari tahun 2009 masih ada yang terbang Mig-21 mereka, tapi sekarang udah gak keliatan lagi. Resource-nya kepake buat ngidupin tiga skuadron Flanker kek-nya. Cara AU Vietnam bertahan keknya mirip-mirip dengan ABRI tahun 70-an, dengan cara kanibalan. Soal helikopter Mi-24 mereka udah gak terbang lagi, Mi-8 juga jarang banget terbang, Huey juga 11-12, cuman yang baru-baru aja model Cougar dan Ka 27 Kamov.

I will take Singaporean over Vietnam any day and any time. Mereka punya excellent record soal maintenance dan services juga update hardware, gak pernah ada report soal Puma mereka jatuh atau kecelakaan, Viper mereka atau pesawat-pesawat mereka lainnya. Belajar sama "Mexican" had it's own perk, even the US is can't cope with them if we are talking about maintenance and services.


But i kinda agree with those types of articles though, it can be used as argument on how we are very lacking in this field.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Members of Indonesian Student Regiment (Menwa), a part of Indonesian Defense Reserve component during combat diver training. The training is conducted at the Kopaska (Naval Special Warfare) Frogmen School (Sepaska)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> That's a reality check for today. But i won't worry to much since we have the most advanced aeronautics industry within ASEAN. We can build our own aircrafts and pursuing technology transfer to build 4.5 gen fighter jets in the near future.



Kalau ada negara di ASEAN yang berani declare perang versus Indonesia secara terbuka, itu bunuh diri goblog namanya. Gak peduli seunggul apapun perlengkapan militer yang mereka punya di awal perang. Inget aja di zaman Soekarno yang nggak ada industry, gak ada teknologi, penduduk yang secara relatif sedikit (jumlah penduduk RI ditahun 60-an hanya sekitar 80-an juta, gak jauh beda dengan Ph atau Vietnam di era yang sama sebenarnya) dan gak ada duit aja pemerintahannya berani buat militerisasi secara massive dalam tempo singkat. Lah sekarang, dengan kekuatan ekonomi, industri, manufakturing, infrastruktur, man-power yang ada mau kek apa Indonesia kalau mengadakan program militerisasi Nasional secara massive? Mental RI biasanya langsung total war lagian kalau bicara soal agresi dari luar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Gombal firepower gak ngecek kalau sebenarya udah gak terbang lagi itu Mig-21-nya Vietnam, dan Su-22 Fitternya tinggal 20-an yang aktif dengan cara kanibalan. Cek thread Vietnam dimari, udah gak ada lagi foto-foto baru Mig-21 mereka yang terbang dua tahun terakhir ini, plane spotter juga nggak ada kabar soal Mig-21 Vietnam dua tahun terakhir ini. Dulu pas gua masih awal-awal lurking dimari tahun 2009 masih ada yang terbang Mig-21 mereka, tapi sekarang udah gak keliatan lagi. Resource-nya kepake buat ngidupin tiga skuadron Flanker kek-nya. Cara AU Vietnam bertahan keknya mirip-mirip dengan ABRI tahun 70-an, dengan cara kanibalan. Soal helikopter Mi-24 mereka udah gak terbang lagi, Mi-8 juga jarang banget terbang, Huey juga 11-12, cuman yang baru-baru aja model Cougar dan Ka 27 Kamov.
> 
> I will take Singaporean over Vietnam any day and any time. Mereka punya excellent record soal maintenance dan services juga update hardware, gak pernah ada report soal Puma mereka jatuh atau kecelakaan, Viper mereka atau pesawat-pesawat mereka lainnya. Belajar sama "Mexican" had it's own perk, even the US is can't cope with them if we are talking about maintenance and services.
> 
> 
> But i kinda agree with those types of articles though, it can be used as argument on how we are very lacking in this field.


Iya sih, India aja yg fighter jet-nya ratusan readiness-nya cuma sekitar 50% itu krn mayoritas Mirage dan Mig era 70-80an

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia to highlight 
partnership for peace, 
prosperity at ASEAN-US 
summit*
Ayomi Amindoni, thejakartapost.com, Jakarta | National | Sun, February 14 2016, 11:12 AM







*Hail to the Chief: *President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo and First Lady Iriana arrive in the US for a state visit in October 2015. President Jokowi is set to attend the ASEAN-US Summit in Sunnylands, California, on Feb.15-16._ (Courtesy of the Cabinet Secretariate Office)_

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has said Indonesia will highlight its concerns for the establishment of stronger partnerships for peace and prosperity during the upcoming ASEAN-US Summit.

Speaking at a press conference before he departed for the US to attend the ASEAN-US Summit that will be held in Sunnylands, California on Feb.15-16, Jokowi said both ASEAN and the US had an obligation to bring peace and stability to the region and the world.

"The ASEAN-US partnership should bring balanced benefits for the welfare of the peoples of ASEAN and the US", said Jokowi as quoted from a statement received by _thejakartapost.com_ on Sunday.

In the summit, Jokowi is scheduled to lead a discussion session on terrorism. The President said Indonesia would also address the importance of community involvement, including through social media, in the fight against terrorism.

"I will use this opportunity to share our experiences as the largest Muslim-majority country in the world in building tolerance, preventing radicalization and combating terrorism", he said.

In terms of welfare, he continued, Indonesia would encourage the enhancement of economic cooperation in the field of small and medium enterprises, entrepreneurship promotion and innovation, including the development of the digital economy. At the same time, Indonesia would enhance efforts to bring peace both to the region and the world.

"I will exchange views with leaders of ASEAN member countries and the US on peace-making efforts in the region," Jokowi told reporters.

After the ASEAN-US Summit, President Jokowi and his entourage will head to San Francisco, California, to deliver a keynote address at the US-ASEAN Business Council (US-ABC) meeting scheduled for Feb 17.

Apart from attending the US-ABC meeting, Jokowi will also visit Silicon Valley, the home to hundreds of start-ups and global technology companies.

"This opportunity will be used to meet with the CEOs of giant corporations in the field of information technology," he said, adding that he would also meet the Indonesian diaspora in San Francisco. (ebf)

- See more at: Indonesia to highlight partnership for peace, prosperity at ASEAN-US summit | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Front view KOPASKA Fast patrol boat, made by Lundin Shipyard


----------



## Nike

*KASAL INDIA MELEPAS KRI USMAN HARUN 359 MENUJU TANAH AIR*





Kegiatan lalu lalang serta kesibukan kota Visakhapatnam berkurang drastis. hilir mudik personel Angkatan Laut dari berbagai negara dunia yang biasa mangkal di loby loby hotel dan di jalan pun berkurang. Dikarenakan semua unsur personel militer Angkatan Laut pendatang, participant IFR 2016 selama 8 hari di sibukkan dengan berbagai macam kegiatan Ceremonial yang padat. Satu persatu kapal perang bersiap menuju negara masing masing. Jum’at, (12/02).

KRI Usman Harun – 359, sebagai delegasi kapal Indonesia mulai angkat jangkar, menaikkan jangkar legonya dari perairan Visakhapatnam India, untuk merubah halu kapalnya menuju ke arah Samudera Hindia, untuk meneruskan pelayaran kembali pulang menuju ke tanah air yang di tempuh sejauh 1035 Nm, selama 3 hari perjalanan untuk sampai ke daratan Sabang.

Group I berjumlah 10 kapal perang, kelompok kapal dengan tujuan untuk pembagian sektor kapal participant IFR berada di lokasi lego jangkar, KRI Usman Harun 359 Indonesia, masuk group I bersama dengan USS Antietam (USA), HMS Defender (UK), PLA N Liuzhou & PLA N Sanya (China), KD Lekir ( Malaysia), VPNS Dinh Thien Hoang (Vietnam), BNS Somudra Joy (Bangladesh), UMS King aung zeya (Myanmar), MCGS Barracuda (Mauritius).

Selama berada di teluk Bengal India, KRI Usman Harun, bersama dengan 9 kapal negara lain melaksanakan kegiatan jejaring komunikasi aktif dan di teruskan dengan kegiatan manuvra taktis kapal untuk formasi Photex (Photo Exercise) dan Passing Exercise.

25 Mil dari arah pantai Visakhapatnam, 10 Kapal tergabung dalam Group I melakukan manuvra membentuk Formasi 1 cepat kapal 12 Knot, bergerak keluar menuju Samudera Hindia, persiapan sailing pass dengan 17 kapal perang tuan rumah India. Kolonel Laut (P) Heri Triwibowo., S.E., selaku Komandan KRI Usman Harun – 359 memerintahkan seluruh prajurit KRI agar keluar menuju geladak terbuka melakukan peran Parade Rool di sektor lambung Kanan, untuk Penghormatan.

Berdiri tegap serta berbaris rapi, Kasal (Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut) India, RK. Dhowan (Admiral chief of the Naval Staff). didampingi seluruh jajaran Pimpinan serta Komandan unsur Indian Navy dari atas kapal Induk Indian Navy Ship (INS) Viraat melakukan penghormatan serta melepas satu persatu kapal termasuk KRI Usman Harun 359. Dan lewat jejaring Komunikasi kapal memberikan apresiasi positif Atas nama pemerintah India, mengucapkan rasa terimakasih serta penghargaan yang tinggi kepada pemerintah Indonesia melalui perwakilan delegasi RI, KRI Usman Harun-359 sebagai participant IFR India 2016. 

(Dispenarmatim)


posted @ Friday, February 12, 2016 10:54 AM by Dispenal Mabesal


----------



## Nike

Yonif Mekanis 202/Tajimalela/Brigade 1 Infantry Jaya Sakti











105 mm Howitzer gun from Yonarmed 10, credit to danielgsantoso

sangat terawat dan dijaga, padahal udah sepuh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Vietnam ternyata beli 3 unit NC212-400 MPA
_Malaysia hingga Venezuela Beli Pesawat Buatan Indonesia_


> Tepat di belakang NC212i, terlihat satu pesawat tipe C212-400 MPA yang dipesan Vietnam untuk kebutuhan komersial. Vietnam memesan C212-400 MPA itu tiga unit sekaligus. Selain satu yang ada di hanggar, dua unit lainnya sudah memasuki tahap pengecatan dan tes terbang sehingga tidak diletakkan di hanggar perakitan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

*Menhan Akan ke Rusia, Teken Pembelian Jet Tempur Sukhoi Su-35
Prima Gumilang, CNN Indonesia
Senin, 15/02/2016 10:43 WIB





Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu mengatakan penandatanganan kontrak pembelian Su-35 akan dilakukan di Rusia, negara asal jet tempur itu, dalam waktu dekat. (Flickr via Wikimedia Commons/Aleksander Markin)

Jakarta, CNN Indonesia *-- Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu mengisyaratkan pemerintah Republik Indonesia tetap akan membeli pesawat tempur Sukhoi Su-35 buatan Rusia untuk menggantikan skuadron F-5 Tiger TNI Angkatan Udara yang uzur.

Ryamizard mengatakan penandatanganan kontrak pembelian Su-35 akan dilakukan di Rusia, negara asal jet tempur itu, dalam waktu dekat.

“Nanti (teken kontrak) di Rusia. Saya kan mau ke Rusia. Ada undangan untuk seminar sekalian di sana,” kata Ryamizard. Ia menyatakan proses pengadaan Su-35 terus berjalan.

Jika tak ada perubahan, Ryamizard terbang ke Rusia bulan depan, Maret. Ada delapan Sukhoi Su-35 yang akan dibeli pemerintah Indonesia. Harga satu unit diperkirakan US$65 juta atau sekitar Rp951 miliar.

Soal pembiayaan pesawat supermahal itu, bebepa waktu lalu Kepala Dinas Penerangan TNI AU Marsekal Pertama Dwi Badarmanto berkata, “Pembayaran dilakukan oleh pemerintah, tepatnya Kementerian Pertahanan. Mau dibayar tunai atau dicicil, terserah. Pokoknya dibayar sampai satu skuadron terpenuhi,” kata Dwi.

Soal kenapa pemerintah Indonesia memilih Sukhoi sedangkan ada pula tawaran dari Lockheed Martin Amerika Serikat yang menyodorkan F-16 Viper dan Saab Swedia yang menyodorkan paket hemat jet tempur Gripen, Ryamizard berkata, “F-16 sudah banyak, ada 30-an.”

Sukhoi Su-35 diincar TNI AU sejak lama. “Mimpi semua prajurit AU ialah punya pesawat tempur tercanggih saat ini,” kata Panglima TNI Jenderal Gatot Nurmantyo, akhir 2015.

Sukhoi mengklasifikasikan jet baru mereka itu sebagai pesawat generasi keempat++ dengan kecanggihan teknologi nyaris setara dengan pesawat siluman generasi kelima buatan AS, F-22 Raptor.

“Kami (TNI AU) beli pesawat tergantung uang pemerintah, tapi kami punya pilihan. Kalau boleh, ya beli Su-35. Kami punya Su-27, Su-30. Konsep beli pesawat itu harus baru, lengkap, dan satu tingkat di atas yang sudah ada, sehingga peralatannya lebih modern,” kata Dwi kepada CNNIndonesia.com.

Pembelian dengan teknologi lebih mutakhir diklaim Dwi juga untuk meningkatkan profesionalisme para penerbang. “Kalau beli yang sama, tidak ada peningkatan,” kata mantan Asisten Deputi Koordinator Strategi Politik Luar Negeri Kementerian Politik Hukum dan Keamanan itu.

Jika anggaran negara cukup, ujar Dwi, beli sekalian enam sampai delapan Sukhoi. "Kalau bisa satu skuadron Su-35. Kalau punya itu, kami tenang jaga kedaulatan udara RI."

Pemilihan Su-35, imbuh Dwi, bukan tanpa alasan. “Kami diuntungkan pernah melaksanakan pemeliharaan pesawat sejenis, dari Su-27, Su-30. Ini kan satu rumpun.”

TNI AU sesungguhnya juga mempertimbangkan F-16 Viper. “(Bisa) F-16 tapi yang sudah Blok 70 sehingga peralatannya sudah modern. Jadi kalau F-16 yang Blok 70, kalau Sukhoi yang Su-35,” ujar Dwi.

Dwi berharap pesawat baru tersebut bisa secepatnya datang karena F-5 TNI AU sudah waktunya pensiun. Armada F-5 Tiger itu sudah beroperasi sejak tahun 1980-an.

“Harus ada penggantinya. Kami tunggu pemerintah, tapi kami harapkan di program rencana strategi 2015-2019 ini, pesawat-pesawat baru sudah berdatangan,” kata Dwi.

Pekan lalu, Sekretaris Dewan Keamanan Rusia Nikolai Patrushev dalam pertemuannya dengan Menteri Koordinator Politik Hukum dan Keamanan Luhut Binsar Panjdaitan di Kantor Kemenkopohukam, Jakarta, menawarkan sejumlah alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista) produksi negaranya kepada Indonesia. Selain Su-35, Negeri Beruang Merah menyodorkan kapal selam dan helikopter Mil Mi-17.

Saat itu Luhut berkata pada Rusia bahwa jual beli alutsista antardua negara harus disertai transfer teknologi. Ia menyerahkan soal pembelian alutsista tersebut kepada Ryamizard selaku Menteri Pertahanan.

Menhan Akan ke Rusia, Teken Pembelian Jet Tempur Sukhoi Su-35


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

PASPAMPRES Anti terror simulation


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT. Dirgantara Indonesia deliver one unit NC212-200 aircraft for the Indonesian Air Force today
_In total, PT.DI has already produced 33 units NC212 for TNI, including 9 units for the Air Force._





_PTDI Kirim 1 Pesawat NC212 Made In Bandung ke TNI _



Trimaran littoral combat boat for Indonesian Coast Guard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

fpuindonesia8

its way of life

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Densus 88 & Kopassus Para-Commando operators in Poso






More pics of the Police D88AT operators in Poso

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Densus 88 & Kopassus Para-Commando operators in Poso
> 
> View attachment 293919
> 
> 
> More pics of the Police D88AT operators in Poso
> 
> View attachment 293921
> 
> View attachment 293922
> 
> View attachment 293923


Cakep, tas carrier mereka juga cakep. Jadi pengen punya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Cakep, tas carrier mereka juga cakep. Jadi pengen punya
> 
> View attachment 293930
> View attachment 293931


Dijual untuk umum gak bro?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Dijual untuk umum gak bro?



Kalo liat di komennya sih dijual umum, outletnya di senayan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> Wish the Ahmad Yani class is going to be reserved, at least transferred them toward Bakamla will giving Bakamla they most needed large patrol vessels, if not as training vessels. I am recall, the Ahmad Yani class is just been refurbished in early 2000 period, in SBY first terms.
> 
> *Indonesia to start producing IFX jet fighters in 2020*
> Jumat, 12 Februari 2016 02:22 WIB | 381 Views
> 
> Bandung, W Java (ANTARA News) - State aircraft company, PT Dirgantara Indonesia, will start producing jet fighters "Indonesian Fighter Xperiment (IFX)" in 2020, its President Director, Budi Santoso, said.
> "We will begin producing them in 2020 and continue for the next 20 years," he said here on Thursday.
> The aircraft will be produced to meet the Indonesian militarys need for two squadrons of jet fighters and will be sold abroad as well, Budi added.
> 
> He said the second phase of cooperation contracts between the Indonesian Defense Ministry and the South Korean Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) and between PT Dirgantara Indonesia and Korean Aerospace Industries (KAI) was signed last January on the basis of starting the production of the planes prototype.
> The prototype of the Korean Fighter Xperiment/Indonesian Fighter Xperiment will be produced in South Korea and Indonesia starting this year and until 2019, he said.
> 
> He said the prototype of the jet fighters will be produced in South Korea and the rest will be assembled in Indonesia.
> The production of the planes will involve numerous Indonesian scientists and technicians for each unit, Budi said.
> He added that 300 Indonesians will study and research the production of the KF-X/IF-X jet fighters.(*)
> 
> Indonesia to start producing IFX jet fighters in 2020 - ANTARA News



Before there is a plan to redesign KFX/IFX with the help of Lockheed Martin that will make the program get longer to reach the manufacturing process.

Now they seem to be quite confident with current design that has been worked out by South Korean and Indonesian designers. This will speed up the program. A good decision in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

"There are two types of naval vessel: submarines and targets"


----------



## Nike

The government allocated around 142 million US dollar to re equip, re organized and enlarged densus 88 and denjaka. It seems they will get the funding approved this year, the funding is special budget allocated to the efforts against terror in Indonesia.



anas_nurhafidz said:


> "There are two types of naval vessel: submarines and targets"
> 
> View attachment 294011




Lekiu c


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Newly built Indonesian SIGMA frigate and Philippines LPD





Locally designed & built, KRI Teluk Bintuni 520 LST





Newly delivered NC212-200 light lift aircraft for Indonesian Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesian air force Counter terorism unit


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

GEGANA

@ian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

madokafc said:


> The government allocated around 142 million US dollar to re equip, re organized and enlarged densus 88 and denjaka. It seems they will get the funding approved this year, the funding is special budget allocated to the efforts against terror in Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lekiu c



Lekiu? 

Pak luhut ini memang keren

Detasemen Khusus 88 Anti Teror menyandang nama besar, tapi fasilitas mereka sangat memperihatinkan. Saya berkata demikian sebagai Menko Polhukam pertama di Republik ini yang meninjau langsung ke markas mereka. Saya paham betul mengenai itu karena saya sendiri adalah pendiri Sat-81/Gultor (Satuan Penanggulangan Teror yang menjadi bagian di dalam Kopassus).

Karena ancaman teroris itu masih ada, maka saya meminta dukungan DPR untuk meningkatkan fasilitas Densus 88, bersamaan dengan Sat-81 dan Detasemen Jala Mangkara sebagai back-up POLRI.

Hal ini saya sampaikan dalam Rapat Kerja Gabungan antara Komisi I, Komisi III dengan pemerintah di Gedung Nusantara II kemarin. Saya hadir sebagai wakil pemerintah bersama Kementerian/Lembaga di bawah koordinasi saya seperti Kemenhan, Kemenkumham, KemenPAN-RB, Kemenlu, POLRI, TNI, Kejaksaan Agung, BIN, PPATK, BNPT, dan Bakamla.

Densus 88 merupakan ujung tombak perlawanan terhadap teroris yang kinerjanya patut kita apresiasi. Kita melihat aksi teror di Sarinah diselesaikan dalam waktu 12 menit saja, yang tercepat yang saya ketahui. Pasca aksi tersebut, Densus 88 sudah menangkap 33 orang tersangka dan menembak mati seorang teroris di NTB kemarin.

Selain penanganan terorisme, dalam rapat yang berlangsung dalam 1 sesi terbuka dan 1 sesi tertutup dari pagi hingga sore hari itu, kami juga membicarakan mengenai kebijakan bebas visa dan rencana pemberian amnesti kepada Din Minimi.

Di akhir rapat terbuka, saya menyampaikan harapan saya agar Indonesia tidak mengalami kondisi seperti di Siria yang tidak pernah damai. Kekacauan akan terjadi di Indonesia kalau kita tidak berhati-hati dalam menata stabilitas keamanan di dalam negeri.

Maka saya mengingatkan kepada seluruh pemimpin dan masyarakat, bahwa saat ini sangat dibutuhkan kearifan kita untuk menahan diri dan tidak membuat gaduh. Marilah kita kesampingkan perbedaan-perbedaan di antara kita, demi kepentingan Nasional.


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@ian


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SPR 2, Meticulously Built for A Precise Shot 
_Built by Pindad’s experienced engineers, creating excellent performance. Equipped with malt baffle muzzle brake, SPR 2 is able to reduce the recoil effect, making a highly precise shot to every target. Not to mention, SPR 2 has several advantages compared with the similar series from other countries: effective range, accuracy, and the silencer. The silencer is able to reduce up to 30 db, making this rifle suitable in certain operations. SPR 2 uses three types of bullet, MU3, MU3 SAM, and MU3 BLAM._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

‪#‎foto‬ Komodo Exercise 2016 Siap Digelar






Personel Komando Pasukan Katak (Kopaska) bersiap di Pelabuhan Teluk Bayur, Padang, Sumatera Barat, Selasa (16/02).

Dermaga Teluk Bayur akan dijadikan salah satu lokasi parade kapal-kapal dari 36 negara dalam latihan bersama Komodo Exercise 2016 pada 11-16 April mendatang.

Iggoy el Fitra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

N219 cockpit demonstrator in Singapore Air Show 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*Finmeccanica Wins SEER Radar Warning Receiver Contract For Indonesian Air Force*
Tuesday, February 16, 2016 @ 01:02 PM






Finmeccanica has signed an agreement with Singapore-based prime contractor Aptronics PTE Ltd to provide its SEER radar warning receiver for the Indonesian Air Force.

SEER is a self-protection system which detects and identifies potential radar threats and alerts the pilot.

SEER will be installed on a number of Mk.209 Hawk light multirole fighter aircraft used by the Indonesian Air Force, providing improved security protection for pilots. The contract covers an initial batch of aircraft for current operations with an option to provide further systems in future.

This result follows another recent success for the technology with the selection of the SG200-D radar warning receiver, a UK-specific variant from the SEER family of products, to provide an ongoing radar warning capability for the RAF’s fleet of Puma and Chinook helicopters. The SEER was also widely praised after it was trialled at the recent NATO tactical leadership programme. Integrated onto two Czech Air Force L-159 Advanced Light Combat Aircraft in under three hours, the system identified air, land and sea-based threats at significant ranges with a high degree of accuracy, operating with 100% reliability during the exercise.

As Europe’s leader in electronic warfare, Finmeccanica supports every SEER system with a range of operational support services from a team of dedicated experts (Electronic Warfare Operational Support – EWOS). The SEER system’s small-footprint, low-weight and power characteristics ensure its suitability for aircraft of new or upgrade programmes, including fixed and rotary wing aircraft and remotely piloted aerial systems.

Finmeccanica Wins SEER Radar Warning Receiver Contract For Indonesian Air Force



*Singapore Airshow 2016: Indonesia to upgrade Hawk 200/209s with RWR self-protection*
*Gareth Jennings, London and Richard Scott, London* - IHS Jane's International Defence Review
15 February 2016

The Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udar, or TNI-AU) is to upgrade its BAE Systems Hawk 200/209 in the light attack and light fighter aircraft with a new radar warning receiver (RWR) self-protection system.






Indonesia received 32 Hawk 200 aircraft in the mid-1990s, of which about half are thought to still be operational. Finmeccanica's Singapore-based prime contractor Aptronics PTE Ltd will provide a new radar warning receiver system for an initial batch of aircraft in the first instance, with an option to provide further systems in future. (BAE Systems)

An unspecified number of the TNI-AU's Hawk 200/209 aircraft are to be equipped with the Finmeccanica SEER RWR under the programme, which was announced during the Singapore Airshow on 16 February.

Finmeccanica's Singapore-based prime contractor Aptronics PTE Ltd will provide the SEER RWR kits to the TNI-AU for installation aboard an initial batch of aircraft in the first instance, with an option to provide further systems in future.

Singapore Airshow 2016: Indonesia to upgrade Hawk 200/209s with RWR self-protection | IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Stechoq Underwater robot (Robo submarine)





_Stechoq Robotics & Engineering_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Marvin to provide new flightline tester for undisclosed Asian country

Marvin Test Solutions has secured a contract to deliver MTS-3060 SmartCan to an undisclosed country in Asia to support flightline armament test of the F-16, TA-50, and Hawk aircraft.





_SmartCan, Universal O-Level Aircraft Armament Tester for Smart & Legacy Weapons Systems | Marvin Test Solutions, Inc._

Deployed across multiple fighter and trainer aircraft including multiple blocks of the F-16, HAWK, TA/FA-50, F-15, and F-5, the new solution is expected to decrease the risk of mission failure by providing full functionality testing of the MIL-STD-1760 bus via emulation for JDAM, SDB, AMRAAM among others.

readmore: _Marvin to provide new flightline tester for undisclosed Asian country - Airforce Technology_



Indonesia Set to Buy Chinooks
_Indonesia looks set to become the 24th country to acquire the Boeing CH-47 Chinook. “They have asked the U.S. government for a Letter of Offer, and I’m meeting them here,” said Jeff Kohler, v-p global sales for Boeing Defense, Space & Security yesterday. The number required was still uncertain, he added. Previous media reports about this potential sale have speculated on four to eight helicopters._





_Some 55 years after its first flight, Boeing’s CH-47 heavy-lift helicopter remains in production. If the parties conclude a proposed deal, as many as eight more soon may be going to Indonesia, Boeing’s Jeff Kohler acknowledged yesterday at Singapore Airshow 2016._

_Indonesia Set to Buy Chinooks | Defense News: Aviation International News_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Tadi di depan a400m malaysia pak rr serius bgt ngobrolnya sama dirut Airbus

Saab secara resmi nawarin sistem globaleye ke indonesia, katanya bisa dicustom untuk connect system barat dan timur.


----------



## CountStrike

madokafc said:


> Tadi di depan a400m malaysia pak rr serius bgt ngobrolnya sama dirut Airbus


dibeli gak nii?


----------



## Nike

CountStrike said:


> dibeli gak nii?



Hehe masih ngitung uangnya cukup gak soalnya tadi nanya sekalian ama A330 mrtt nya, soal tot udah patent uangnya yg mesti dicek lg...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Tadi di depan a400m malaysia pak rr serius bgt ngobrolnya sama dirut Airbus
> 
> Saab secara resmi nawarin sistem globaleye ke indonesia, katanya bisa dicustom untuk connect system barat dan timur.


Beli 2 saja sudah cukuplah, TOT-nya gak usah muluk2, cukup maintenance saja supaya gak perlu dibawa bolak-balik ke Malaysia.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Prototype terbaru PT Wirajayadi Bahari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

pr1v4t33r said:


> Prototype terbaru PT Wirajayadi Bahari
> 
> View attachment 294209
> 
> 
> View attachment 294211
> 
> 
> View attachment 294212
> 
> 
> View attachment 294210


Ga bisa apa buat desain yg manisan dikit!!??
Pasti yg desain orang jadul nih...


----------



## MarveL

initial_d said:


> Ga bisa apa buat desain yg manisan dikit!!??
> Pasti yg desain orang jadul nih...



make me remember otok-otok boat from my childhood, which you can find once a year in Sekaten Festival at Jogja.  Quite similar, isn it?


----------



## CountStrike




----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Prototype terbaru PT Wirajayadi Bahari
> 
> View attachment 294209
> 
> 
> View attachment 294211
> 
> 
> View attachment 294212
> 
> 
> View attachment 294210


Design kaku ditambah catnya parah jadi mirip mobil2 hias buat karnaval


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Padahal sebelumnya mereka udah bikin prototype APC amfibi yang lumayan ok buat gantiin BTR-50





Eh... pas ngembangin prototype baru buat gantiin KAPA K-61 malah aneh begitu jadinya 



New IFX (Indonesian Fighter Experiment) production hangar





New PT.DI facility to support IFX program

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

pr1v4t33r said:


> Padahal sebelumnya mereka udah bikin prototype APC amfibi yang lumayan ok buat gantiin BTR-50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh... pas ngembangin prototype baru buat gantiin KAPA K-61 malah aneh begitu jadinya
> 
> 
> 
> New IFX (Indonesian Fighter Experiment) hangar
> View attachment 294244


What is the name of APC and How many Chinooks you plan to buy ?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> What is the name of APC and How many Chinooks you plan to buy ?


Between 4 to 8 Chinooks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Beli Sedikit, Menhan Ngotot ToT Pembelian Sukhoi Su-35 
"Tak apa-apa. Mereka (Rusia) senang kok, dari pada tak ada yang beli," kata Ryamizard di sela acara Singapore Airshow, Selasa, 16 Februari 2016. 

readmore: _Beli Sedikit, Menhan Ngotot ToT Pembelian Sukhoi Su-35 | Tempo Nasional_




Zarvan said:


> What is the name of APC and How many Chinooks you plan to buy ?



No name yet, that's just prototype to replace BTR-50


Infoglobal also developing smart bomb right now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Desainnya di ukir2in padahal masih purwarupa  rilex aja masbro yg penting itu performanya.
Itu juga kyknya buat gantiin yg lebih jelek di bwh ini.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

my eyes.... my eyes.... #nextpageplease #letsmoveon #needsightsforsoreeyes...


----------



## Bhayangkara

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Desainnya di ukir2in padahal masih purwarupa  rilex aja masbro yg penting itu performanya.
> Itu juga kyknya buat gantiin yg lebih jelek di bwh ini.


Hehe, betul sekali mas. Prototipe kendaraan yg diatas itu sebetulnya cuma sejenis truck amfibi untuk angkut logistik, sama rolenya dengan PTS-4 atau Kapa. Jadi desain umumnya ya memang kotak2 seperti itu, yg penting sih performanya.. Tp emang camonya doang sih yg keliatan sedikit norak, mungkin kalo warnanya ijo polos atau abu-abu bakal terlihat lebih manis


----------



## Nike

Indonesia is in serious talk with boeing about MSA planes acquisition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

madokafc said:


> Indonesia is in serious talk with boeing about MSA planes acquisition


Do you mean that's for maritime surveillence aircraft, ma'am?


----------



## Zarvan

*Singapore Airshow 2016: Indonesia to upgrade Hawk 200/209s with RWR self-protection*






Indonesia received 32 Hawk 200 aircraft in the mid-1990s, of which about half are thought to still be operational. Finmeccanica's Singapore-based prime contractor Aptronics PTE Ltd will provide a new radar warning receiver system for an initial batch of aircraft in the first instance, with an option to provide further systems in future. Source: BAE Systems
The Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udar, or TNI-AU) is to upgrade its BAE Systems Hawk 200/209 in the light attack and light fighter aircraft with a new radar warning receiver (RWR) self-protection system.

An unspecified number of the TNI-AU's Hawk 200/209 aircraft are to be equipped with the Finmeccanica SEER RWR under the programme, which was announced during the Singapore Airshow on 16 February.

Finmeccanica's Singapore-based prime contractor Aptronics PTE Ltd will provide the SEER RWR kits to the TNI-AU for installation aboard an initial batch of aircraft in the first instance, with an option to provide further systems in future. Once integrated, the SEER RWR will replace the legacy Sky Guardian 200 RWR currently fitted.

The SEER RWR has been developed by Finmeccanica's Airborne and Space Systems Division and is based on the SG200-D RWR that has been selected to equip the UK Royal Air Force's (RAF's) Boeing Chinook HC4/5/6 and Westland Puma HC2 rotary-winged platforms.

Its selection for Indonesia's Hawk fleet comes on the back of successful trials aboard a pair of Czech Air Force Aero L-159 Advanced Light Combat Aircraft (ALCA). According to Finmeccanica these trials saw the system integrated onto the ALCA aircraft in under three hours, before identifying air-, land-, and sea-based threats at significant ranges with a high degree of accuracy and operating with 100% reliability during the exercise.

The TNI-AU received the first of its 32 Hawk 200/209 aircraft in 1996, of which about half are thought to still be operational. The type is flown in both the ground attack and air defence roles by Aviation Squadron 1 in Supadio and Aviation Squadron 12 in Pekanbaru.

While the single-seat Hawk 200/209 is no longer in production, the latest variant 100-series is in service throughout the world and the region, and is still being offered in the dual trainer/light attack roles.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options **ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(334 of 633 words)

Singapore Airshow 2016: Indonesia to upgrade Hawk 200/209s with RWR self-protection | IHS Jane's 360


----------



## MarveL

Zarvan said:


> *Singapore Airshow 2016: Indonesia to upgrade Hawk 200/209s with RWR self-protection*
> 
> 
> Singapore Airshow 2016: Indonesia to upgrade Hawk 200/209s with RWR self-protection | IHS Jane's 360



job well done, repost article from page 610.. 

Indonesia Military News & Discussion Thread | Page 610

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

pr1v4t33r said:


> "Tak apa-apa. Mereka (Rusia) senang kok, *dari pada tak ada yang beli*," kata Ryamizard di sela acara Singapore Airshow, Selasa, 16 Februari 2016.



ouch....
for those who cant read indonesian: he says: "it's okay. they're glad for it, it's better then no one buying it"

seriously thought, he should be more careful when giving a statement... at least give a politically correct statement...


----------



## CountStrike

madokafc said:


> Indonesia is in serious talk with boeing about MSA planes acquisition


Really, you always have list A1 before some media release news..


----------



## Bhayangkara

Singapore Airshow 2016: Boeing in talks with potential Asia-Pacific customer for Maritime Surveillance Aircraft

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Navy International 

16 February 2016




The MSA is being pitched to operators looking for a maritime surveillance platform but without the high-end anti-submarine and anti-surface warfare capabilities. Source: Bombardier Aerospace 



Key Points
•Boeing has begun talks with a potential customer in the Asia-Pacific region for the Maritime Surveillance Aircraft 
•Company's optimism in ongoing discussions suggest that the platform has successfully differentiated itself from cheaper competitors in the region 

Boeing is currently in discussions with a potential customer in the Asia-Pacific region for its Maritime Surveillance Aircraft (MSA), James Detwiler, who oversees global sales and marketing at the company, said on 16 February.

Detwiler was responding to a question from IHS Jane's during a media briefing at the Singapore Airshow 2016 in which he gave updates on the latest developments on the Bombardier Challenger 605 business jet-based aircraft.

"The interest we have received for the MSA truly is global," said Detwiler, who described ongoing talks with the potential Asia-Pacific customer as "very optimistic". "The MSA has been equipped with the same mission systems as the P-8A Poseidon and is well suited to tackle maritime piracy and maritime border security challenges in this region," he said, adding that there has also been interest from Europe and the Middle East.

According to an IHS Jane's report from October 2015, the Boeing MSA has been equipped with the P-8A Poseidon mission system, the Selex ES Seaspray 7300 active electronically scanned array radar, and a FLIR Systems Star Safire 380 electro-optic/infrared turret. The aircraft, which has an endurance of in excess of eight hours in maritime patrol profile, can accommodate two pilots and between three and five mission crew members.

Detwiler has, however, declined to disclose any further details on the potential customer with which the company is currently in talks, saying only that the country is not an operator of the company's P-8A Poseidon.

Source:
Singapore Airshow 2016: Boeing in talks with potential Asia-Pacific customer for Maritime Surveillance Aircraft | IHS Jane's 360

Perhaps this news has related to what @madokafc said previously..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Boeing MSA ini keunggulanya apa dibanding CN235/295 MPA? Dirgantara Indonesia dimaksimalin lah perannya. Kalau masih suka telat, penaltinya aja yang harus dipertegas. Klo ada barang substitusi impor yang diproduksi di dalam negeri kalau bisa ya jangan impor....






Kalau emang punya duit, sekalian tuh bikin CN235 ASW + gunship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Boeing MSA ini keunggulanya apa dibanding CN235/295 MPA? Dirgantara Indonesia dimaksimalin lah perannya. Kalau masih suka telat, penaltinya aja yang harus dipertegas. Klo ada barang substitusi impor yang diproduksi di dalam negeri kalau bisa ya jangan impor....



Hihi, katanya perangkat internalnya yang nyediain Boeing, pesawatnya terserah pake apa juga bisa, yang mau masang juga terserah tapi nanti mereka yang kasih asistensi. Cuman insting cewek doang kok



CountStrike said:


> Really, you always have list A1 before some media release news..


eh udah ada artikelnya nih yang soal globaleye

*Sistem GlogalEye Saab diperkenalkan*
Selasa, 16 Februari 2016 21:54 WIB | 3.509 Views
Pewarta: Ade Marboen




GlobalEye dari sistem AEW&C Saab, Swedia, dalam paparan di Singapore Air Show, Selasa. GlobalEye memiliki banyak subsistem dan sensor, di antaranya sensor EO/IR, radar pengamatan maritim, komunikasi satelit, AIS maritim, EOS, ISAR, ESM/electronic intelligent, EriEye ER radar, IFF/ADS-B, datalink, dan sistem lain. (saab.com)

Changi, Singapura (ANTARA News) - Sistem kendali dan peringatan dini (AEW&C) yang baru dari Saab, GlobalEye, diluncurkan dan dinyatakan jauh lebih canggih dan efisien ketimbang sistem pendahulunya, EriEye. 



Diperkenalkan kepada publik penerbangan dunia secara perdana di Singapore Air Show 2016, di Changi, Singapura, Selasa, sistem GlobalEye dikombinasikan dan dibangun di atas pijakan pesawat jet bisnis Bombardier 6000. 



Adalah Direktur Senior Pengamatan Udara Saab, Erick Windberg, yang mengenalkan sistem GlobalEye itu secara resmi dalam presentasinya di gelaran kedirgantaraan Asia itu. 



Salah satu basis kerja utama GlobalEye adalah pranata AESA (_Active Electronically Scanned Array_) dari generasi terkini dengan berbagai penyempuraan dari EriEye yang menjadi pendahulu. 



Dalam tinjauan langsung ke hanggar produksinya di Gotheborg, Swedia, tahun lalu, EriEye ditampilkan kebolehannya dalam mengendus, mengenali, dan memberi peringatan dini atas kehadiran obyek-obyek di udara, darat, dan laut. 



Bahkan ukuran hingga sebesar bola kaki yang mengapung di laut bisa dia bedakan dan kenali dari jarak 400 kilometer dan dari ketinggian jelajah di atas awan _stratocumulus._ 



Pada saat bersamaan, obyek-obyek lain yang ada dalam jangkauan 400 kilometernya bisa dia terakan secara presisi dan data yang disebar melalui sistem datalink disajikan dalam berbagai bentuk dan tampilan. 



Dia juga bisa menganalisis obyek-obyek yang paling potensial mengancam kepentingan dan keselamatan operator sesuai misi yang disandang. Swedia sebagai negara maritim dan bertetangga langsung dengan Rusia memakai sistem AEW&C buatan negaranya ini.



EriEye bisa dipasang di pesawat terbang berbaling-baling Saab 340 dan juga pesawat jet bisnis Embraer 145 buatan Embraer SA, Brazil. Kini basisnya diperluas, yaitu Bombardier 6000 buatan Kanada, dengan operator sistem radar dan peringatan dini sebanyak lima orang. 



Bombardier 6000 untuk kepentingan pijakan GlobalEye ini memiliki kemampuan terbang tanpa henti hingga 11 jam pada ketinggian di atas 30.000 kaki dari permukaan laut. 



Kini, kata Windberg, “Kemampuannya meningkat hingga 70 persen lebih, dengan ukuran dan pemakaian energi yang sama. Ini sebagai permisalan dari sekian banyak perubahan yang kami dapat lakukan dan masih terus berkembang.” 



Tentang pijakan sistem yang memakai pesawat jet bisnis Bombardier 6000, diyakini juga sebagai upaya Saab Aeronautics untuk meraih pasar lebih luas. 



“Sejauh ini kami telah menandatangani kontrak pembelian dengan Uni Emirat Arab senilai 1,2 miliar dolar Amerika Serikat untuk pembelian dua unit GlobalEye ini,” kata Windberg. Kontrak itu ditandatangani di Dubai Air Show 2015, pada November lalu. 



“Kami kini memiliki bukan saja pijakan baru namun sistem radar yang benar-benar baru dengan kemampuan yang jauh meningkat. Uni Emirat Arab mendapatkan hal ini,” kata dia. 



Yang menjadi pokok fokus pengembangan adalah berbagai kemungkinan untuk membangun sistem AEW&C yang disesuaikan secara khusus untuk keperluan pemesan. 



“Termasuk juga untuk Indonesia. Kami tahu bahwa Indonesia memiliki sistem persenjataan dan pertahanan dari Timur dan Barat. Semuanya bisa dipadukan dengan sistem GlobalEye ini dan kami telah mengerjakan hal itu pada beberapa negara,” katanya. 



Secara bisnis, pasar yang kini dibidik untuk GlobalEye adalah Timur Tengah, Asia, dan Eropa. 

Editor: Tasrief Tarmizi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016
Sistem GlogalEye Saab diperkenalkan - ANTARA News

*CN-235 PT Dirgantara Indonesia hadir di Singapore Air Show 2016*
Selasa, 16 Februari 2016 22:57 WIB | 3.362 Views
Pewarta: Ade Marboen




Pesawat militer CN-235 TNI AU. Foto menunjukkan pesawat terbang buatan PT Dirgantara Indonesia itu yang dialokasikan menjadi pesawat patroli maritim. (wikipedia.org)

Changi, Singapura (ANTARA News) - Pesawat terbang komuter berbaling-baling buatan PT Dirgantara Indonesia, CN-235, hadir di antara 64 pesawat terbang yang tampil dalam peragaan statik di Singapore Air Show 2016, di Changi, Singapura.



PT Dirgantara Indonesia menjadi satu-satunya perusahaan Indonesia yang mendekatkan diri dengan khalayak penerbangan internasional di ajang kedirgantaraan, yang digelar rutin tiap dua tahun sejak 2008 itu. 



Dilihat di arena peragaan statik Singapore Air Show 2016, Selasa, CN-235 diparkir di ujung paling utara arena itu, bertetangga dengan pesawat angkur berat buatan Airbus Military, A400M, dari Tentera Udara Diraja Malaysia, ATR-72-600 dari pabrikannya, Avions de Transport Regionale, pesawat jet bisnis Global 5000 (maskapai Streit), dan Gulfstream G650ER (Qatar Air). 



Pada hari perdana alias hari pembukaan Singapore Air Show 2016, khalayak yang hadir dikhususkan untuk para pejabat militer dan pemerintahan negara peserta atau undangan dan pebisnis penerbangan. 



*Banyak lobi dan pembicaraan tingkat tinggi terjadi di antara mereka, di antaranya Menteri Pertahanan, Ryamizard Ryacudu, dan CEO Airbus Group, Tom Ender, dan calon penggantinya, Dirk Hoke, bersama Kepala Airbus Military, Fernando Alonso. *



Airbus Industrie yang memiliki divisi bisnis pesawat terbang sipil, pesawat terbang militer (Airbus Military), dan pesawat helikopter (Eurocopter), memang menjadi rekan pengembangan PT Dirgantara Indonesia sejak masa perusahaan penerbangan Spanyol, CASA, berdiri. 



Spanyol menjadi salah satu negara pendiri Airbus Industrie, bersama Prancis, Jerman, dan Italia. 



Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Budi Santoso, dalam keterangannya, menyatakan, “Singapore Air Show merupakan ajang menampilkan keunggulan PT Dirgantara Indonesia di Asia dan dunia untuk membuktikan kemampuan bangsa menguasai teknologi kedirgantaraan.”



Jika di luar ruang CN-235 diperagakan kepada publik, maka model skala N219 yang digadang-gadang akan merebut pasar pesawat komuter ringan de Havilland DHC-6 dari Kanada, diperagakan di gerai PT Dirgantara Indonesia yang terletak di blok C77, tidak terlalu jauh dari gerai PT Garuda Indonesia. 



CN-235 dirancang dibuat bersama CASA dengan PT Dirgantara Indonesia. Secara keseluruhan, 230 unit CN-235 telah diserahkan kepada pemesan, termasuk militer Amerika Serikat, yang menempatkan pesawat komuter ini dalam Skuadron Operasi Khusus 427, yang berpangkalan di Pangkalan Udara Karolina Utara. 



Korea Selatan salah satu negara pemakai CN-235 buatan PT Dirgantara Indonesia, selain TNI AU. 

Editor: Ruslan Burhani

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016
CN-235 PT Dirgantara Indonesia hadir di Singapore Air Show 2016 - ANTARA News

Indonesian Army bought UMS Skeldar UAV, (known as Rajawali UAV)

*Singapore Airshow 2016: Indonesian Army acquires three Rajawali UAVs*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
16 February 2016






A mock-up of the Rajawali-330 UAV at the Singapore Airshow 2016. The Indonesian Army awarded a contract for three such platforms in December 2015. Source: IHS/Ridzwan Rahmat
*Key Points*

The Indonesian Army has signed a contract for three fixed-wing surveillance UAVs
Acquisition is in line with the wider aspiration to leverage on unmanned systems for defence-related operations
The Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Darat, or TNI-AD) has signed a contract for three fixed-wing surveillance and reconnaissance UAVs known as the Rajawali-330.

The platform is based on UMS SKELDAR's F-330 fixed-wing surveillance UAV and is being co-developed under licence by Indonesian defence equipment manufacturer PT Bhinneka Dwi Persada (BDP).

"The contract was awarded in December 2015", said Christeven Bong, PT BDP's executive engineer, in an interview with _IHS Jane's_ at the Singapore Airshow 2016 on 16 February. "The contract includes three operational UAVs with associated sensors, three training UAVs, and related command-and-control components such as operator consoles," said Bong. He has however declined to reveal the value of the contract, citing confidentiality issues.

The Rajawali-330 has an overall length of 2.27 m, a height of 0.9 m, and a wingspan of 3.3 m. It has a maximum take-off weight of 21.5 kg and can carry a maximum payload of 10 kg. Powered by a single piston engine, the Rajawali-330 has a top speed of 70 kt and a cruise speed of 43 kt. At maximum payload, the UAV has endurance in excess of eight hours.

The platforms to be delivered to the TNI-AD will each carry one electro-optical/infrared camera for day and night surveillance, one hyperspectral camera, and one mapping camera with Light Detection and Ranging (LIDAR) capabilities.

According to the company, the first platform will be delivered at the end of March 2016 with subsequent deliveries made by the end of the year.
Singapore Airshow 2016: Indonesian Army acquires three Rajawali UAVs | IHS Jane's 360







Simulasi Tempur Di LautPrajurit TNI AL berjaga dengan senjata PSU Metaliyur 12,7 mm diatas Kapal Angkatan Laut (KAL) I.5.13 Maribaya saat simulasi peran tempur bahaya permukaan di perairan laut jawa wilayah Tegal, Jawa Tengah, Rabu (17/2). Simulasi oleh Pangkalan Angkatan Laut (Lanal) Tegal yang meliputi peran parade lambung kanan atau kiri, peran pemanduan, peran muka belakang dan peran persiapan kapal berlayar dan bertempur tersebut untuk menguji kesiapan personel dan mengasah kemampuan tempur di laut. (ANTARA FOTO/Oky Lukmansyah)






Simulasi Tempur Di LautPrajurit TNI AL menyiapkan amunisi senjata PSU Metaliyur 12,7 mm diatas Kapal Angkatan Laut (KAL) I.5.13 Maribaya saat simulasi peran tempur bahaya permukaan di perairan Laut Jawa wilayah Tegal, Jawa Tengah, Rabu (17/2). Simulasi oleh Pangkalan Angkatan Laut (Lanal) Tegal yang meliputi peran parade lambung kanan atau kiri, peran pemanduan, peran muka belakang dan peran persiapan kapal berlayar dan bertempur tersebut untuk menguji kesiapan personel dan mengasah kemampuan tempur di laut. (ANTARA FOTO/Oky Lukmansyah)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Hihi, katanya perangkat internalnya yang nyediain Boeing, pesawatnya terserah pake apa juga bisa, yang mau masang juga terserah tapi nanti mereka yang kasih asistensi. Cuman insting cewek doang kok



ya, okelah kalau begitu. sip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

pr1v4t33r said:


> Boeing MSA ini keunggulanya apa dibanding CN235/295 MPA? Dirgantara Indonesia dimaksimalin lah perannya. Kalau masih suka telat, penaltinya aja yang harus dipertegas. Klo ada barang substitusi impor yang diproduksi di dalam negeri kalau bisa ya jangan impor....


Keunggulannya sih selain soal endurance dan kecepatan (karena emang dia bermesin jet) juga dilengkapi dgn AESA multi-mode radar dan memiliki system yg hampir sama walaupun mungkin gak se-advance Poseidon. Jadi produk MSA ini bisa dibilang versi murahnya dari P8-Poseidon.

Tapi saya setuju, untuk TNI-AL mungkin ada baiknya klo armada CN-235MPA ini diperbanyak / dilengkapi dulu, setidaknya buat mengisi area blindspot yg masih blum tercover, selain tentunya juga sekalian memajukan industri dalam negeri.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bhayangkara said:


> Keunggulannya sih selain soal endurance dan kecepatan (karena emang dia bermesin jet) juga dilengkapi dgn AESA multi-mode radar dan memiliki system yg hampir sama walaupun mungkin gak se-advance Poseidon. Jadi produk MSA ini bisa dibilang versi murahnya dari P8-Poseidon.
> 
> Tapi saya setuju, untuk TNI-AL mungkin ada baiknya klo armada CN-235MPA ini diperbanyak / dilengkapi dulu, setidaknya buat mengisi area blindspot yg masih blum tercover, selain tentunya juga sekalian memajukan industri dalam negeri.



Soal endurance sepertinya CN235 masih lebih unggul, apalagi varian CN295. Soal kecepatan memang harus diakui tertinggal tapi untuk fungsi patroli maritim masih sangat memadai, dan pastinya lebih hemat secara operasional. Klo mau adopsi dalemannya sih oke2 aja, yang penting Industri dalam negeri tetap dilibatkan, dan proses pengadaanya transparan... pokoknya jangan ngejar2 kickback deh...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Pengamanan

Sejumlah prajurit dari Satuan Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat (Satkopaska Koarmabar) TNI Angkatan Laut, tengah bersiap melakukan pengamanan kedatangan Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (KASAL) Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi di dermaga Teluk Bayur Padang, 16 Februari 2016 untuk melihat secara langsung persiapan dan kelengkapan armada dalam menyambut kegiatan International Fleet Review (IRF) 2016, 2nd Multilateral Naval Exercise Komodo (MNEK) dan 15th Western Pacific Naval Symposium (WPNS) 2016 yang akan diselenggarakan di kota Padang dan Kepulauan Mentawai, Sumatera Barat April 2016 mendatang. Dalam kegiatan ini Angkatan laut dari 36 Negara antara lain China, Australia, Bangladesh, Brunei Darrusalam, Cambodia, Rusia, Korea Selatan, Japan, Malaysia, Netherland, Pakistan, USA, Thailand akan ikut ambil bagian dalam latihan operasi Militer bersama. (Covesia Photo/Andri Mardiansyah)

-----------------------------
Inside CN235 MPA





Ane prefer perbanyak dulu nh MPA, yg punya boeing main diatas 700m, Muuuahal. kalo dibeliin CN235 MPA lumayan tuh. Ato beli AWACS dari saab ajah duite IMHO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

madokafc said:


> “Termasuk juga untuk Indonesia. Kami tahu bahwa Indonesia memiliki sistem persenjataan dan pertahanan dari Timur dan Barat. Semuanya bisa dipadukan dengan sistem GlobalEye ini dan kami telah mengerjakan hal itu pada beberapa negara,” katanya..


Semoga aja beneran dapat terwujud..




pr1v4t33r said:


> Soal endurance sepertinya CN235 masih lebih unggul, apalagi varian CN295. Soal kecepatan mamang harus diakui tertinggal tapi untuk fungsi patroli maritim masih sangat memadai, dan pastinya lebih hemat secara operasional. Klo mau adopsi dalemannya sih oke2 aja, yang penting Industri dalam negeri tetap dilibatkan, dan proses pengadaanya transparan... pokoknya jangan ngejar2 kickback deh...


Betul mas, klo soal endurance sepertinya sih 11-12 dgn Cn295, selain itu biaya operasionalnya pun tentu lebih murah karena propeler. Lagi pula untuk Cn235mpa milik TNI-AL sebetulnya masih bisa di upgrade sistemnya secara maksimal seperti halnya punya Turki, mungkin itu dulu yg harusnya diprioritaskan, baru kemudian beralih ke sistem yg lebih advance..

Trus klo soal kickback sih,, hehehe..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bell sells first 429s to Indonesian police
_Bell Helicopter has secured a number of firsts at the Singapore show, including the sale of a pair of twin-engined 429s to the Indonesian police._





It marks the start of a fleet renewal process for the country’s law enforcement service, which will require new helicopters for each of its 32 provinces to replace a fleet of aged MBB Bo-105s.

_SINGAPORE: Bell sells first 429s to Indonesian police_





Bhayangkara said:


> Trus klo soal kickback sih,, hehehe..



Kalo orang jawa bilang: ngono yo ngono, neng ojo ngono...
kickback gak usah dikejar... nanti datang sendiri ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Kabar dari Singapore Air Show 2016 :
Setelah TNI memesan 20 unit Dillon Aero 7,62mm Minigun awal Februari ini, Militer Malaysia juga memesan senjata yang sama dengan jumlah yang sama
-------------------------------
Malaysia will purchase another 20 Dillon Aero 7.62 mm M134D Miniguns, which will be installed on the First Win mine-resistant ambush protected (MRAP) vehicle - marketed in Malaysia as the Deftech AV4 - currently on order from Thai firm Chaiseri.

A Dillon Aero spokesperson told IHS Jane's at the 2016 Singapore Airshow that they expect the purchase order for the 20 miniguns to be signed by February 2016. Malaysia had previously acquired 10 of these weapons in 2014, which have been fitted to the Malaysian Army Air Corps's AgustaWestland A109 helicopters.

The spokesperson said that Dillon Aero is anticipating further orders from Malaysia for installation on both land and air platforms.






Singapore Airshow 2016: Malaysia acquires additional M134D miniguns | IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Singapore Airshow, isinya deal pemerintah Indonesia wkwkwk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Kabar dari Singapore Air Show 2016 :
> Setelah TNI memesan 20 unit Dillon Aero 7,62mm Minigun awal Februari ini, Militer Malaysia juga memesan senjata yang sama dengan jumlah yang sama



Emang dasar malaysia nggak kreatif 







_Indonesian bomb squad finalize their examination on a suspicious box containing mean-looking cakes, on a main road sidewalk in Jakarta._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

pr1v4t33r said:


> Kalo orang jawa bilang: ngono yo ngono, neng ojo ngono...
> kickback gak usah dikejar... nanti datang sendiri ....


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Simulasi Tempur Di LautPrajurit TNI AL berjaga dengan senjata PSU Metaliyur 12,7 mm diatas Kapal Angkatan Laut (KAL) I.5.13 Maribaya saat simulasi peran tempur bahaya permukaan di perairan laut jawa wilayah Tegal, Jawa Tengah, Rabu (17/2). Simulasi oleh Pangkalan Angkatan Laut (Lanal) Tegal yang meliputi peran parade lambung kanan atau kiri, peran pemanduan, peran muka belakang dan peran persiapan kapal berlayar dan bertempur tersebut untuk menguji kesiapan personel dan mengasah kemampuan tempur di laut. (ANTARA FOTO/Oky Lukmansyah)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simulasi Tempur Di LautPrajurit TNI AL menyiapkan amunisi senjata PSU Metaliyur 12,7 mm diatas Kapal Angkatan Laut (KAL) I.5.13 Maribaya saat simulasi peran tempur bahaya permukaan di perairan Laut Jawa wilayah Tegal, Jawa Tengah, Rabu (17/2). Simulasi oleh Pangkalan Angkatan Laut (Lanal) Tegal yang meliputi peran parade lambung kanan atau kiri, peran pemanduan, peran muka belakang dan peran persiapan kapal berlayar dan bertempur tersebut untuk menguji kesiapan personel dan mengasah kemampuan tempur di laut. (ANTARA FOTO/Oky Lukmansyah)



Buset dah itu "MITRALIYUR" wkwkwkw persiapan operasi Trikora?


----------



## Nike

*DANSATGAS YEKDA KAPAL LAYAR LATIH KUNJUNGI PT. DETEGASA DAN PT. GEFICO DI FERROL A CORUÑA*





Laksma TNI Didin Zainal Abidin, S.Sos., M.M. selaku Komandan Satgas memimpin personel Satgas Yekda Kapal Layar Latih mengunjungi perusahaan produsen incinerator dan oily water separator (OWS) PT. Detegasa dan produsen reverse osmosis (RO) PT. Gefico di Kota Ferrol Provinsi A Coruña, pada hari Kamis (11/2).

Kedua perusahaan ini berada di kota Ferrol adalah kota yang berada di barat laut Spanyol menghadap Teluk Biscay dan Samudera Atlantik, berjarak 180 km dan ditempuh 2 jam dari kota Vigo. Di kota ini, terdapat Pangkalan Utama Angkatan Laut Spanyol dan Galangan kapal Angkatan Laut “Navantia” yang juga merupakan galangan kapal terbesar di Kerajaan Spanyol. Selain itu, Resimen Utara marinir (Tercio del Norte) AL Spanyol dan salah satu arsenal terpenting di Eropa berada di kota ini.

Pada kunjungan ke ujung utara Spanyol tersebut, Manajer Produksi Juan Fernandez dan Manajer Logistik Oscar Iglesias dari Freire Shipyard turut mendampingi Satgas Yekda KLL.

PT. Detegasa, berlokasi di jalan Castro-Meiras, Tuimil Sequeiro, Valdoviño Ferrol Provinsi A Coruña, Spanyol, memproduksi sewage treatment plants, oily water separator, marine incinerator, dan helicopter refueling system yang telah digunakan oleh berbagai perusahaan kapal, bangunan lepas pantai (offshore), dan Angkatan Laut. Di Detegasa, Staf Satgas mendapatkan penjelasan dari José Luis Rodriguez, Commercial Manager pada saat meninjau kantor pusat dan workshop serta melihat beberapa produksi yang siap kirim ke berbagai negara, termasuk Amerika Serikat dan Mexico.

Pada saat kunjungan di PT. Gefico, yang berada di Pol. O Acevedo, Parcela A. Cerceda, A Coruña, Direktur Pemasaran Antonio Vidal menerima Satgas di ruang rapat dan menjelaskan profil perusahaan melalui paparan, sebelum melakukan peninjauan untuk melihat berbagai jenis produksi peralatan integral sistem air yang dapat dipasang di kapal, di darat (termasuk pulau kecil), dan lepas pantai, di antaranya adalah mesin pembuat air tawar (evaporation and reverse osmosis), penghilang bau dan penetralisir pH air tawar, alat pemantau dan pengendali kualitas air minum.

Kunjungan ke beberapa perusahaan produsen peralatan yang akan digunakan di kapal layar dengan kode produksi NB705 (New Building 705, pen) ini dimaksudkan agar bisa mengetahui secara langsung kualitas alat dan memberikan penilaian layak atau tidak digunakan di kapal, termasuk menanyakan ketersediaan suku cadang, prosedur pemeliharaan dan perawatan setelah tiba di Indonesia.

Dalam diskusi internal Satgas pasca kunjungan, Laksma Didin memberikan arahan dan penilaian kepada Staf Satgas untuk menyetujui penggunaan beberapa peralatan sekaligus juga menolak peralatan lainnya, untuk diteruskan pada pertemuan dengan pihak galangan kapal Freire pada Senin mendatang (15/2).


posted @ Tuesday, February 16, 2016 11:19 AM by Dispenal Mabesal

*FASHARKAN SURABAYA TAMBAH KEMAMPUAN TEHNIK LAS BUSUR SMAW, GMAW, DAN GTAW*





Fasharkan Surabaya adalah salah satu Satker dijajaran PangkalanUtama TNI AL (Lantamal) V Surabaya yang tugas pokoknya menyelenggarakan dan mendukung Pemeliharaan serta perbaikan yang dibutuhkan oleh KRI/unsur-unsur TNI AL yang berada di Surabaya sesuai kemampuan yang dimiliki baik dari segi sarana dan prasarana maupun kemampuan Sumber Daya Manusia (SDM) Personel yang mengawaki.

Dalam Rangka mendukung tugas pokok tersebut dan untuk meningkatkan Sumber Daya Manusia atau skill dari pengawak Fasharkan, maka secara bertahap personel Fasharkan Surabaya diikutkan pelatihan atau kursus-kursus sesuai bidang keahlian atau pekerjaan masing-masing, dimana untuk saat ini ada 5 (lima) anggota Serka Mes Supriawan, Serma Mes Kholiswoyo, Serka Lis Sumardi dan Serka TTU Yatin Soemarno untuk mengkuti Pelatihan Teknik Las Busur SMAW, GMAW, dan GTAW di pusat Pengembangan Pemberdaya Pendidikan dan Tenaga Pendidik VEDC 

Menurut Kafasharkan Surabaya Kolonel Laut (T) Jusep Wildan “ pelatihan ini dimaksudkan agar seluruh personel Fasharkan memiliki skill atau kemampuan yang sesuai dengan bidangnya serta memperoleh tambahan ilmu pengetahuan terutama untuk tehnik las busur SMAW, GMAW dan GTAW serta mampu mengoperasikan perangkatnya”. Kemampuan tersebut dibutuhkan karena Fasharkan Surabaya merupakan salah satu Satker yang mempunyai fasilitas pemeliharaan terbesar dan terlengkap. Maka sumber daya manusianya haruslah bisa menggunakan seluruh peralatan yang dimilikinya.

Pelatihan tersebut dilaksanakan dipusat Pengembangan Pemberdaya Pendidikan dan Tenaga Pendidik VEDC di Malang, Jl. Teluk Mandar Arjosari malang yang dilaksanakan selama 12 hari kerja.

(Dispen Lantamal V)


posted @ Monday, February 15, 2016 3:52 PM by Dispenal Mabesal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@serang_barat

#kopassus #jungle #closecombat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Singapore Airshow 2016: Indonesia's BAKAMLA shortlists Rajawali-350 for shipborne UAV requirement

_Indonesian maritime security agency (Badan Keamanan Laut, or BAKAMLA) has shortlisted the Rajawali-350 rotor-wing UAV to meet its shipborne UAV requirement, Indonesian defence equipment manufacturer PT Bhinneka Dwi Persada (PT BDP) told IHS Jane's at the Singapore Airshow 2016._






The Rajawali-350 is based on UMS SKELDAR's vertical take-off and landing (VTOL) remotely piloted aircraft system known as the R-350. The system is being marketed under a partnership between PT DBP and UMS SKELDAR that was signed in December 2015.

"Should the Rajawali-350 be selected, we will be working with UMS SKELDAR to manufacture the UAV under licence at our premises in Cipinang, East Jakarta", said Christeven Bong, an executive engineer at PT DBP. BAKAMLA has indicated a requirement for three rotor-wing UAVs to bolster its maritime surveillance and search-and-rescue capabilities.

According to specifications provided by the company, the Rajawali-350 can take a maximum payload of 30 kg and features an endurance level of in excess of 4 hours. The platform is powered by a single turboshaft power plant and has a maximum level speed of 78 kt (145km/h). "The UAV can be equipped with air-droppable SAR pods, electro-optical and infra-red cameras for SAR and maritime surveillance missions", said Bong.

The BAKAMLA is expected to award a tender for the three UAVs by mid-2016.
_http://www.janes.com/article/58079/...ts-rajawali-350-for-shipborne-uav-requirement_
_Singapore Airshow 2016: Indonesia's BAKAMLA shortlists Rajawali-350 for shipborne UAV requirement | IHS Jane's 360_



Singapore Airshow 2016: Indonesia prepares for second shot at Philippine MPA requirement

Indonesian state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara has confirmed that it will be submitting a bid for the Philippine Department of National Defense's (DND's) second attempt to procure two maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) platforms.






The DND previously tried to acquire two MPAs for the Philippine Air Force (PAF) under a PHP5.97 billion (USD125 million) programme known as the Long-Range Patrol Aircraft (LRPA) acquisition project in 2014. However, the bidding process ended towards the middle of the year after contenders failed to meet technical and documentary requirements stipulated by the Philippine government.

Offering its CN235-220 MPA, PT Dirgantara was one of eight companies that submitted a bid in 2014.

_Singapore Airshow 2016: Indonesia prepares for second shot at Philippine MPA requirement | IHS Jane's 360_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Uhh we are very active lately


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

HeLLL yeahhh! Indonesian Naval Special Warfare student class 39

@ayudha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

_Hawk Airman (No. 12 Squadron)





The Cockpit - C295





Sunrise Mission




_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

VBSS Team

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Killhouse action with Minimi-Para (Short barrel) 
-------------------
Kopassus Group-1 Parako 
credit : Serang_Barat


----------



## Nike

*Singapore Airshow 2016: Thales pinpoints opportunities for air defence and radars in Southeast Asia*
*Jon Grevatt, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
17 February 2016






Thales has sold the Starstreak air defence system - seen here in UK service - to Thailand and Malaysia. Source: IHS/Patrick Alle

Thales has pinpointed significant opportunities for expanding sales of air defence systems and surveillance radars in the Southeast Asian market.

Speaking at the Singapore Airshow on 17 February, Mick Oliver, business development director for advanced weapon systems at Thales, said the company recognises expanding opportunities in the region and is in discussion with potential customers.

As an indication of the strong strategic drivers of such sales in a region where territorial tensions are increasing, Thales has secured a number of air defence contracts in Southeast Asia in recent years.

These include Malaysia and Thailand's procurement of Thales' Starstreak high velocity missile air defence system, and Indonesia's acquisition of the company's Forceshield integrated air defence system, which comprises several Thales technologies including the Starstreak, the Controlmaster 200 radar and weapon co-ordination system, the Rapidranger mobile fire-control system, and the Lightweight Multiple Launcher system.

"The region for us is of huge importance," said Oliver. "We have been successful, and we are pursuing opportunities and talking to potential customers… We recognise the possibilities that are here for us. We also recognise that countries in the region are rebuilding their capabilities."

Oliver said that in pursuing sales Thales is keen to enter partnerships with local industry in Southeast Asia through which the company will transfer technologies and knowhow to ensure localised support.

"Our approach is to localise as much as possible," he said. "Our policy is to enter a partnership with a local company who can provide long-term training and support for our equipment so the customer is not coming back to Europe for repairs and other support, and that is how we are delivering these solutions in this region."

In addition to promoting the Starstreak and Forceshield systems to countries in Southeast Asia, Oliver said radar systems being pitched to regional customers include the ThalesRaytheonSystems (TRS) Ground Master 200 (GM 200) medium-range multi mission radar and the TRS GM 400 long-range surveillance radar.

Singapore Airshow 2016: Thales pinpoints opportunities for air defence and radars in Southeast Asia | IHS Jane's 360


----------



## Zarvan

Indonesia and Malaysia both lack good Air Defence systems don't know about other countries


----------



## Nike

Rapat Konsultasi UU TerorismeKepala Bagian Politik Kerajaan Belanda Nico Schrmers (kiri) didampingi dua peneliti Lembaga Internasional Anti Terorisme Tanya Saja Mehra (tengah) dan Christophe Paul Lulus (kanan) menyampaikan temuan lembaganya dalam rapat konsultasi dengan Badan Legislasi DPR, Kompleks Parlemen Senayan, Jakarta, Rabu (17/2). Rapat konsultasi tersebut membahas Undang-undang dan isu terorisme, serta penanggulangan gerakan radikalisme yang mengacu pada hukum Belanda. ANTARA FOTO/Yudhi Mahatma/nz/16







Rapat Konsultasi UU TerorismeKepala Bagian Politik Kerajaan Belanda Nico Schrmers (kiri) didampingi dua peneliti Lembaga Internasional Anti Terorisme Tanya Saja Mehra (tengah) dan Christophe Paul Lulus (kanan) menyampaikan temuan lembaganya dalam rapat konsultasi dengan Badan Legislasi DPR, Kompleks Parlemen Senayan, Jakarta, Rabu (17/2). Rapat konsultasi tersebut membahas Undang-undang dan isu terorisme, serta penanggulangan gerakan radikalisme yang mengacu pada hukum Belanda. ANTARA FOTO/Yudhi Mahatma/nz/16

Well, consultation session with the you know who, it seems we are following the Dutch legal law tradition until today

@pr1v4t33r @Jakartans@PkDef @anas_nurhafidz


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> Indonesia and Malaysia both lack good Air Defence systems don't know about other countries


Pakistan is lack of security, you may have hundreds of fighter jets but if you forgot giving more fund for public welfare and education Pakistan will always have some of their territory ruled by lawless warlord.
Tell about it bro Zarvan, whats the point of having hundreds of jet fighter when your airbase can still be overrun by some rebel terrorist groups. You have strong external defense but lacks of internal security.
If you dont understand the situation between ASEAN country i suggest you mind your own business. Dont put your situation like us here, you are surounded by hostile nation, we in ASEAN are peaceful towards each other. Time to understand the value of peace not just killing your neighbor.



madokafc said:


> Rapat Konsultasi UU TerorismeKepala Bagian Politik Kerajaan Belanda Nico Schrmers (kiri) didampingi dua peneliti Lembaga Internasional Anti Terorisme Tanya Saja Mehra (tengah) dan Christophe Paul Lulus (kanan) menyampaikan temuan lembaganya dalam rapat konsultasi dengan Badan Legislasi DPR, Kompleks Parlemen Senayan, Jakarta, Rabu (17/2). Rapat konsultasi tersebut membahas Undang-undang dan isu terorisme, serta penanggulangan gerakan radikalisme yang mengacu pada hukum Belanda. ANTARA FOTO/Yudhi Mahatma/nz/16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapat Konsultasi UU TerorismeKepala Bagian Politik Kerajaan Belanda Nico Schrmers (kiri) didampingi dua peneliti Lembaga Internasional Anti Terorisme Tanya Saja Mehra (tengah) dan Christophe Paul Lulus (kanan) menyampaikan temuan lembaganya dalam rapat konsultasi dengan Badan Legislasi DPR, Kompleks Parlemen Senayan, Jakarta, Rabu (17/2). Rapat konsultasi tersebut membahas Undang-undang dan isu terorisme, serta penanggulangan gerakan radikalisme yang mengacu pada hukum Belanda. ANTARA FOTO/Yudhi Mahatma/nz/16
> 
> Well, consultation session with the you know who, it seems we are following the Dutch legal law tradition until today
> 
> @pr1v4t33r @Jakartans@PkDef @anas_nurhafidz



I hope our lawmakers told them that Free Papua Movement bandits will also be included as terrorist here in Indonesia so they stop backing them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Russia, Indonesia to Sign Contract on Sale of 4 Be-200 Amphibious Planes

Business 09:34 18.02.2016 (updated 09:38 18.02.2016) 

According to a source in the Russian defense industry, Indonesia plans to buy four Beriev Be-200 amphibious planes from Russia.

SINGAPORE (Sputnik) – Indonesia plans to buy four Beriev Be-200 amphibious planes from Russia, a source in the Russian defense industry said Thursday, adding a contract could be sealed shortly.

"They are currently finalizing talks to agree on the terms and conditions in the contract," the source told RIA Novosti.

The Be-200 is a unique Russian amphibious aircraft that is well-suited for firefighting missions. It can land on water and scoop up thousands of gallons of water into its hull and then drop its load onto a fire. The plane can be reconfigured for search-and-rescue or passenger flying.

Indonesian Air Forces' Chief of Staff Agus Supriatna announced last November that Jakarta wanted to add Russian amphibious planes to its air fleet.

Russia, Indonesia to Sign Contract on Sale of 4 Be-200 Amphibious Planes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

ShinMaywa US-2 kemahalan ya kayaknya... Nasib mu Jepang... kena PHP lagi...


Bell to Supply Four 429s to Indonesian Government Agencies

Bell Helicopter signed contracts to supply four Bell 429 twin-engine helicopters to two Indonesian government agencies. On Thursday at the Singapore Airshow, the helicopter manufacturer announced purchase agreements with the Indonesian National Police and with PT Carpediem Mandiri for the Indonesian Ministry of Transportation, each for two 429s.

Bell contracted with PT Carpediem Mandiri, a private general trading company focused on vehicle rentals, to provide helicopters for the transport ministry’s flight calibration department. Fitted with a system from Aerodata, of Germany, the helicopters will perform instrument calibration for helicopter ground instrument landing and departing systems at airports, heliports and helipads throughout the region.

_Bell to Supply Four 429s to Indonesian Government Agencies | General Aviation News: Aviation International News_





madokafc said:


> Well, consultation session with the you know who, it seems we are following the Dutch legal law tradition until today



Liat aja kinerja legislatif yang cuma bisa menyelesaikan 3 undang-undang di 2015... Jadi klo berangan-angan untuk merevisi seluruh pasal-pasal hasil peninggalan Belanda kayaknya musti nunggu seratusan tahun baru kelar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> ShinMaywa US-2 kemahalan ya kayaknya... Nasib mu Jepang... kena PHP lagi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liat aja kinera legislatif yang cuma bisa menyelesaikan 3 undang-undang di 2015... Jadi klo berangan-angan untuk merevisi seluruh pasal-pasal hasil peninggalan Belanda kayaknya musti nunggu seratusan tahun baru kelar



Mendingan tiga UU dalam satu tahun, periode sebelumnya lebih kaco lagi wkwkwk


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Mendingan tiga UU dalam satu tahun, periode sebelumnya lebih kaco lagi wkwkwk



3 itu udah prestasi berarti ya 



BMS for Leopard2, Marder and Anoa


----------



## Nike

*Singapore Airshow: Bell targets Indonesian helicopter renewal (video)*
17th February 2016 - 10:26by Tony Skinner in Singapore 



After announcing the sale of two Bell 429 helicopters to the Indonesian Police, Bell Helicopter is targeting a wider requirement for more than 30 aircraft from the organisation.

Patrick Moulay, Bell Helicopter’s vice president of Global Sales and Marketing, updates Shephard on the programme and wider opportunities in the Asia-Pacific region.Singapore Airshow: Bell targets Indonesian helicopter renewal (video) - News - Shephard

*Perusahaan Swasta Indonesia Juga Ikuti Pameran di Singapura*

18 Februari 2016




Prototipe pakaian tempur buatan PT Bhinneka Dwi Persada dengan nama Indonesian Future Soldier diperagakan dalam acara Singapore Airshow 2016, Changi, Singapura, 16 Februari 2016. Pakaian yang telah dipasarkan di beberapa pasukan khusus ini melibatkan banyak teknologi muktahir termasuk kamera dan kacamata data. (photo : Tempo)
*Alat Tempur Masa Depan Buatan Cipinang Tampil di Singapura*
TEMPO.CO, Changi - Perusahaan pembuat sistem komunikasi pertahanan dan pesawat intai tanpa awak atau drone, PT Bhinneka Dwi Persada, membuat booth pameran dalam acara Singapore Airshow 2016.
Perusahaan yang bengkelnya berada di kawasan Cipinang, Jakarta Timur, tersebut tak mau kalah dengan perusahaan besar skala internasional. Mereka menampilkan prototipe dan miniatur sejumlah peralatan yang diproduksinya, termasuk drone jenis Rajawali 330, Rajawali 350, dan Bullray.
Booth di sektor D kawasan Changi Exhibition Centre ini juga tampak ramai dikunjungi pengusaha dan praktisi keamanan negara lain. "Ada dari Malaysia dan Dubai," kata CEO PT Bhinneka Feba Henry Affan, 16 Februari 2016.
Hal yang menarik, Feba meminta putrinya turut serta dalam pameran alutsista tersebut dengan mengenakan salah satu produk sistem komunikasi terintegrasi bernama Indonesian Future Soldier.
Pakaian ini merupakan modifikasi dari jaket antipeluru yang dilengkapi dengan sejumlah item teknologi, seperti kamera pengintai di bagian dada dan helm, serta komputer layar portabel di lengan kanan.




Bullray amphibious UAV (photo : Rapid Composites)
Menurut Feba, pakaian tempur ini telah dipresentasikan ke sejumlah satuan khusus TNI, seperti Komando Pasukan Khusus, Komando Pasukan Katak, Komando Pasukan Khas, dan Detasemen Jala Mengkara. "Tinggal menunggu permintaan jumlah dari mereka," kata Feba.
Meski hanya prototype, Feba memaparkan sejumlah item kombinasi dalam pakaian tersebut. Setiap pakaian tempur memiliki satu unit personal mesh radio yang dapat terhubung otomatis dengan pusat komando atau antarprajurit di lapangan.
Pada bagian helm, Bhinneka menambahkan teropong inframerah atau thermal dan Agumantated Reality yang memungkinkan pusat komando mengirimkan informasi tambahan ke prajurit, seperti wajah target secara langsung.
Semua data tersebut, termasuk rekaman pesawat intai Rajawali 330, juga dapat diakses setiap prajurit melalui layar Wrist Mount Computer di lengang kanan. Pakaian tersebut juga dilengkapi Bio Sensor dan Indoor Positioning System.
Sebagai tambahan, di dada kiri atas, Bhinneka merekatkan sebuah kamera intai yang memungkinkan pusat komando melihat situasi di lokasi prajurit.
Meski demikian, Feba merahasiakan semua harga produk yang dijual. "Ini memang untuk operasi khusus, seperti melawan teroris di Poso yang tempatnya pegunungan dan sulit," katanya.
(Tempo)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

Relax...
Official

Manor Racing - MANOR RACING SIGNS RIO HARYANTOIndonesian... | Facebook
____

*Rio Haryanto gets second Manor Formula 1 seat for 2016 season*
By Lawrence Barretto Thursday, February 18th 2016, 08:35 GMT






GP2 race winner Rio Haryanto will drive for Manor in the 2016 Formula 1 season,_Autosport_ has learned.

The Indonesian, who has financial backing from the state, has been locked in talks to secure a race seat throughout the winter.




*UPDATE: Manor confirms Haryanto deal*

It is believed an agreement has finally been struck and will be announced later on Thursday, making Haryanto F1's first Indonesian driver.

He will partner reigning DTM champion Pascal Wehrlein in 2016 after edging out '15 Manor drivers Will Stevens and Alexander Rossi.

Haryanto has spent the last four seasons racing in GP2, scoring three wins to secure his best finish of fourth in the standings last year with Campos Racing.

The 23-year-old's relationship with the Manor name goes back to 2010, when he raced for the outfit's GP3 team.

His performance that season, where he finished fifth, earned him a test with the Virgin F1 team at the end of the year.

He tested over two days for Marussia in 2012 during the young driver test at Silverstone and was back in the car for Manor in December's Pirelli tyre test.

The news means the 2016 F1 driver line-up is now complete.

*2016 F1 DRIVER LINE-UP
Mercedes:* Lewis Hamilton, Nico Rosberg
*Ferrari:* Sebastian Vettel, Kimi Raikkonen
*Williams-Mercedes:* Valtteri Bottas, Felipe Massa
*Red Bull-TAG (Renault):* Daniil Kvyat, Daniel Ricciardo
*Force India-Mercedes:* Sergio Perez, Nico Hulkenberg
*Renault:* Kevin Magnussen, Jolyon Palmer
*Toro Rosso-Ferrari:* Max Verstappen, Carlos Sainz Jr
*Sauber-Ferrari:* Felipe Nasr, Marcus Ericsson
*McLaren-Honda:* Fernando Alonso, Jenson Button
*Manor-Mercedes:* Pascal Wehrlein, Rio Haryanto (subject to official confirmation)
*Haas-Ferrari:* Romain Grosjean, Esteban Gutierrez

Rio Haryanto gets second Manor Formula 1 seat for 2016 season - F1 news - AUTOSPORT.com


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

CSI - Crime Scene Invastigation
-----------------
Olah TKP - Puspom AD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_C-130H Hercules A-1334 taxies under a water arch after being handed over from the Royal Australia Air Force to Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Udara at a ceremony at RAAF Base Richmond._





_Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Udara (TNI-AU) air crew stand with maintainers and RAAF Base Richmond senior leadership in front of TNI-AU’s newly acquired C-130H Hercules A-1334._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Russia, Indonesia to Sign Contract on Sale of 4 Be-200 Amphibious Planes*





_According to a source in the Russian defense industry, Indonesia plans to buy four Beriev Be-200 amphibious planes from Russia._

SINGAPORE (Sputnik) – Indonesia plans to buy four Beriev Be-200 amphibious planes from Russia, a source in the Russian defense industry said Thursday, adding a contract could be sealed shortly.


"They are currently finalizing talks to agree on the terms and conditions in the contract," the source told RIA Novosti.

The Be-200 is a unique Russian amphibious aircraft that is well-suited for firefighting missions. It can land on water and scoop up thousands of gallons of water into its hull and then drop its load onto a fire. The plane can be reconfigured for search-and-rescue or passenger flying.

Indonesian Air Forces' Chief of Staff Agus Supriatna announced last November that Jakarta wanted to add Russian amphibious planes to its air fleet.

Russia, Indonesia to Sign Contract on Sale of 4 Be-200 Amphibious Planes / Sputnik International




*Russia Considers Supplying Indonesia With MC-21Airliners*




JAKARTA (Sputnik) — Russia is considering providing Indonesia with MC-21 planes, and wishes to establish industrial cooperation between the two countries on this project, Russian Industry and Trade Minister Denis Manturov said Friday.


"For the future, we consider not only the possibility of supplying MC-21s to the local market, but we also wish to find a partner for industrial cooperation to produce certain MC-21 parts in Indonesia," Manturov told reporters.

Russia Considers Supplying Indonesia With MC-21 Airliners / Sputnik International




*Russia, Indonesia Discuss Joint Shipyard Project - RussianTrade Minister*






MOSCOW (Sputnik) — Russia's United Shipbuilding Corporation (USC) is holding talks with Indonesian companies over building a shipyard in Indonesia, the Russian Minister of Industry and Trade Denis Manturov said Friday.

"I think that everything will depend firstly on the potential and infrastructure utilization of our Indonesian partners which already have shipyards here. We have been conducting such work since the end of last year, and are drawing on the premise that modernizing existing shipyards will require less joint investments, and this also depends on which ships are demanded by our Indonesian colleagues," Manturov told reporters while on an official visit to Indonesia.

With both sides' investments totaling up to $300 million, the shipyard can potentially produce a wide range of vessels, including oil tankers and gas carriers, the minister said, adding that the final project will depend on specifications outlined by the Indonesian authorities. Existing Indonesian shipbuilding capacities will also be taken into account in order to avoid overproduction, according to Manturov.

Earlier on Friday, the minister expressed hope for Russia maintaining its turnover with Indonesia at around $2 billion this year. In April, Russia proposed conducting mutual trade between the two countries in national currencies.

*Russia, Indonesia Discuss Joint Shipyard Project - Russian Trade Minister / Sputnik International*




*Kongsberg Maritime completes delivery of bridge simulators to Indonesian Navy*






_A view of Kongsberg's simulator for the Indonesian Navy. Photo: courtesy of Kongsberg Maritime AS._

Kongsberg Maritime has delivered and installed a suite of new bridge simulators for Indonesia's Ministry of Transportation.

The Ministry's Maritime Training Centre will use the new simulators to assess the Indonesian seafarer's operational readiness to be deployed for local and international operations.

The new simulators will support the Ministry of Transportation in reducing the time taken and the tools required to assess Indonesian seafarers.

Kongsberg had won the contract to supply its K-Sim Polaris simulator to the Indonesian Navy by means of a competitive tender.

Under the contract, Kongsberg has supplied 1 x DNV GL A compliant full mission bridge simulator with 240° Field of View and ten x part task simulators.

The simulator will feature 26 bridges and eight instructor stations integrated into the same unit and will be equipped with set of real instruments for merchant marine and navy application.

The contract consists of a five-year long term simulator support programme (LTSSP) which allows Kongsberg's new generation bridge simulator technology platform K-Sim Navigation to be migrated to higher platform.

Additionally, the company will develop new simulator models and exercise areas as part of its delivery.

Kongsberg Maritime area sales manager Asraf Ibrahim said: "The contract reflects the growing importance of having a realistic simulated vessel navigation and communications environment to support the quality of assessment.

"Ultimately, our simulators can reduce operational costs for the training and assessment organisation, and the shipowners, while improving maritime safety and efficiency by supporting seafarers to work with more knowledge and proficiency."

In July 2014, Kongsberg Maritime had been contracted by UiT, The Arctic University of Norway, to deliver significant upgrades and extensions to the bridge simulators of its existing ship.

Kongsberg Maritime completes delivery of bridge simulators to Indonesian Navy - Ship Technology

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Singapore Airshow 2016: Saab to provide weapon, battle system for Indonesia's 'tank boat'






*Key Points*

The Indonesian government has ordered a prototype of the X18 fire support vessel
Vessel will be used to evaluate platform's suitability ahead of a proper acquisition programme
Swedish defence company Saab will be providing a remote-controlled weapon system and a battle management system for a prototype of the X18 fire support vessel (FSV) being acquired by the Indonesian Ministry of Defence, the company told _IHS Jane's_ on 18 February at the Singapore Airshow 2016.

The X18 FSV, more commonly referred to as the 'tank boat', is an 18 m platform concept that has been developed by Indonesian shipbuilder PT Lundin. A model of the platform was unveiled at the IndoDefence 2014 exhibition in Jakarta.

"The prototype will be collaboration among Indonesian defence industries and some foreign suppliers", said Peter Carlqvist, Saab's vice-president and head of the company's Indonesia office. "Saab will be supplying the Trackfire remote weapon station and a variant of our company's battle system", he said, adding that the product will be similar to the company's 9LV combat management system.

The platform has an overall beam of 6.1 m, a draught of 0.9 m and a top speed of 30 kt. With a fuel capacity of 6,000 litres, the X18 has a standard range of 350 n miles at 25 kt and 900 n miles at 9 kt. The FSV's primary weapon will be a Cockerill 105 mm high-pressure gun provided by Belgian company CMI Defence.

Although a contract for the prototype has not been formalised, the Ministry of Defence has given approval for the vessel's construction to commence. "We should expect a formal contract very soon", said Carlqvist who added that the completed prototype is scheduled to be tested in about 24 months' time.

_Singapore Airshow 2016: Saab to provide weapon, battle system for Indonesia's 'tank boat' | IHS Jane's 360_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Bolcow lead the Way

@oriphotographer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

*Singapore Airshow 2016: Saab to provide weapon, battle system for Indonesia's 'tank boat'*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
18 February 2016






A model of the X18 fire support vessel on display at IndoDefence 2014. Source: IHS/Ridzwan Rahmat
*Key Points*

The Indonesian government has ordered a prototype of the X18 fire support vessel
Vessel will be used to evaluate platform's suitability ahead of a proper acquisition programme
Swedish defence company Saab will be providing a remote-controlled weapon system and a battle management system for a prototype of the X18 fire support vessel (FSV) being acquired by the Indonesian Ministry of Defence, the company told _IHS Jane's_on 18 February at the Singapore Airshow 2016.

The X18 FSV, more commonly referred to as the 'tank boat', is an 18 m platform concept that has been developed by Indonesian shipbuilder PT Lundin. A model of the platform was unveiled at the IndoDefence 2014 exhibition in Jakarta.

"The prototype will be collaboration among Indonesian defence industries and some foreign suppliers", said Peter Carlqvist, Saab's vice-president and head of the company's Indonesia office. "Saab will be supplying the Trackfire remote weapon station and a variant of our company's battle system", he said, adding that the product will be similar to the company's 9LV combat management system.

The platform has an overall beam of 6.1 m, a draught of 0.9 m and a top speed of 30 kt. With a fuel capacity of 6,000 litres, the X18 has a standard range of 350 n miles at 25 kt and 900 n miles at 9 kt. The FSV's primary weapon will be a Cockerill 105 mm high-pressure gun provided by Belgian company CMI Defence.

Although a contract for the prototype has not been formalised, the Ministry of Defence has given approval for the vessel's construction to commence. "We should expect a formal contract very soon", said Carlqvist who added that the completed prototype is scheduled to be tested in about 24 months' time.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(312 of 365 words)


----------



## MarveL

*ISIS Is Threatening to Poison Indonesia’s Food and Water Supply*

February 18, 2016

ISIS hasn’t been dominating the headlines this month quite as much as they were late last year, but they’re still dreaming up unthinkable ways to torture and kill. Police in Indonesia are now on high alert after the country unearthed a warning that ISIS is threatening to poison food and water supplies.

The International Business Times reports that police and military personnel are particularly at risk for any attacks as ISIS hopes to destabilize the country.

“[ISIS] is now using cyanide to terrorize,” security affairs Minister Luhut Pandjaitan told reporters in Jakarta. “They are using cyanide to poison food.”

The plan was brought to the light of day when a note was circulated among security personnel warning about an imminent cyanide attack. Minister Luhut later confirmed the threat and told reporters that they are prepared for the possibility of such a threat.

_IBT _reports that national police chief General Badrodin Haiti says that ISIS got the idea from a cyanide poisoning that was covered heavily by Indonesian media. In that incident, 27-year-old Mirna Salihin of Jakarta was murdered by a friend with cyanide-laced coffee.

Indonesia has recently been cracking down on terrorist threats, and recently arrested 20 suspected members of ISIS. The UK’s _Daily Mail_ reports that Indonesian officials believe ISIS sympathizers have spread throughout the country’s prison system and are currently recruiting criminals to join the group.

ISIS typically targets police and the military in Indonesia, according to IBT, and took responsibility for a January 14 attack against police that left eight people killed, including four attackers, and dozens wounded.

It isn’t the first time poisoned food has been linked to ISIS. ISIS fighters have previously urged sympathizers to poison water and food supplies.

Other times, ISIS has reportedly been on the _other_ end of poisoning. Reports from last Julyclaimed that 45 ISIS fighters died after eating poisoned food at a meal to break the Ramadan fast. In another incident, Syrian rebels allegedly snuck into an ISIS camp to poison their food, killing 12 fighters.

Indonesia is the world’s largest Muslim-majority nation, and the country has an effective counterterrorism police unit that was put in place after 2002 bombings in Bali that killed more than 200 people. As with elsewhere, however, ISIS continues to pose new problems—and the battlefields may soon be people’s plates.

ISIS Is Threatening to Poison Indonesia's Food and Water Supply | MUNCHIES


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Born to Kill

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia picks Russian Su-35 to modernize air force
_Indonesia is ordering around a dozen Russian Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets and could sign a contract for the purchase in a month's time, said two sources with direct knowledge of the matter. _






These will replace its aging Northrop F-5 fighters, and supplement a fleet of 16 Sukhoi Su-27 and Su-30 fighters that form the backbone of its air force.

_Indonesian companies will get contracts to manufacture some components for the Su-35, and the Russians are expected to set up a maintenance center for the fighter jet in the country, added the sources._

Officials from United Aircraft Corporation, which manufactures the Su-35, declined to comment at the Singapore Airshow.

An Indonesian air force spokesman did not want to comment on the deal and referred all questions to the defense ministry. Officials at the ministry could not be reached for comment.

Western firms including the European consortium Eurofighter, Lockheed Martin, Saab and Dassault had also been in talks with Jakarta over a possible sale of their fighter jets.

Indonesian officials, however, have said for several years that their preference was to get more Russian fighters.

readmore: _AIRSHOW-Indonesia picks Russian Su-35 to modernize air force-sources_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia halts Klewang-class stealth attack craft programme

*Key Points*

Indonesia has indefinitely suspended a stealth trimaran programme known as the Klewang class
Halt may signal a shift in acquisition priorities for the new navy chief who assumed command in December 2014
The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has suspended the 63m stealth fast attack craft programme known as the Klewang class and will not be making further acquisitions beyond the single vessel that is currently under construction.

Vice-president and head of Saab Indonesia, Peter Carlqvist, told _IHS Jane's_ at the 2016 Singapore Airshow that the company's weapons and systems will now also not be fitted onboard the vessel that is under construction at Indonesian shipbuilder PT Lundin's premises in Banyuwangi, East Java.

_Singapore Airshow 2016: Indonesia halts Klewang-class stealth attack craft programme | IHS Jane's 360_


Anyone can comment on this? any insight story?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia halts Klewang-class stealth attack craft programme
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> Indonesia has indefinitely suspended a stealth trimaran programme known as the Klewang class
> Halt may signal a shift in acquisition priorities for the new navy chief who assumed command in December 2014
> The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has suspended the 63m stealth fast attack craft programme known as the Klewang class and will not be making further acquisitions beyond the single vessel that is currently under construction.
> 
> Vice-president and head of Saab Indonesia, Peter Carlqvist, told _IHS Jane's_ at the 2016 Singapore Airshow that the company's weapons and systems will now also not be fitted onboard the vessel that is under construction at Indonesian shipbuilder PT Lundin's premises in Banyuwangi, East Java.
> 
> _Singapore Airshow 2016: Indonesia halts Klewang-class stealth attack craft programme | IHS Jane's 360_
> 
> 
> Anyone can comment on this? any insight story?



short of funding and prioritize other programme

One of private Company in Indonesia bought at least 12 units H130 Helicopter, more economics though, but it can be utilized into National draft units when the Government need it.

*Jababeka beli 12 unit helikopter Airbus H130*
Jumat, 19 Februari 2016 18:37 WIB | 1.170 Views
Pewarta: Ade Marboen




Helikopter Airbus H130 dalam satu penampilannya. Oleh produsernya, Airbus Helicopters, helikopter ringan ini dinyatakan mampu mengangkut delapan orang alias tiga orang lebih banyak ketimbang para kompetitornya, kecepatan maksimal 128 knot/jam, hingga jarak 333 mil laut, dan ketinggian hampir 10.000 kaki dari permukaan laut. (Airbus.com | Airbus, a leading aircraft manufacturer

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Di sela Singapore Air Show 2016, PT Jababeka Tbk, perusahaan pengembang kawasan industri terbuka pertama di Indonesia, hari ini menandatangani nota kesepahaman dengan Airbus Helicopters untuk pembelian 12 helikopter H130, sebagai sarana transportasi udara mereka. 

Kemacetan Jakarta dan sekitarnya —walau jaraknya dekat— menjadi hal penting untuk dipertimbangkan sehingga perusahaan ini membeli 12 H130 sebagai layanan ulang-alik menghubungkan Jakarta dengan lebih dari 100 properti dalam jaringan Jababeka, yang tersebar luas di seluruh penjuru negeri. Layanan ini akan dimulai dari kawasan industri utama Jababeka, di Cikarang, Jawa Barat.

Cikarang adalah kota industri masif yang mandiri, dan dihuni 1.650 perusahaan yang merepresentasikan merek-merek global dari 30 negara di Asia, Eropa dan Amerika Serikat. Lebih dari satu juta penduduk menempati kota ini, termasuk 700.000 karyawan dan lebih dari 4.000 ekspatriat.

Pendiri dan Direktur Utama PT Jababeka Tbk, Setyono Darmono, di Changi, Singapura, Jumat, mengemukakan, "Walaupun Cikarang hanya 25 km dari Jakarta, kondisi lalu-lintas seringkali membuat perjalanan jarak pendek menjadi perjalanan panjang hingga tiga sampai empat jam. Layanan ulang-alik helikopter ini sudah dibutuhkan sejak lama di Cikarang.”

Darmono menambahkan, “Airbus Helicopters memiliki visi yang selaras, reputasi sangat baik, dan kesungguhan berinvestasi di Indonesia yang dilengkapi kehadiran tim pendukung dan fasilitas perawatan, pemeliharaan, dan overhaul. Ini kunci keputusan kami. Kami berharap dapat bekerja sama secara baik dan mengambil manfaat dari keahlian mereka dalam memulai inisiatif ini. "

Cikarang, yang ditetapkan sebagai tempat peluncuran layanan ulang-alik helikopter, direncanakan memulai layanan pada Juli 2017. Layanan ini akan diperluas ke 100 kawasan industri dalam jaringan lain Jababeka di seluruh negeri.

Wakil Presiden dan Kepala Pemasaran untuk Asia Tenggara dan Asia Pasifik Airbus Helicopters, Fabrice Rochereau, mengatakan, “Inisiatif Jababeka untuk memperkenalkan layanan ulang-alik helikopter di kawasan industrinya akan menjadi contoh bagi industri lain yang mengupayakan efisiensi dan produktivitas yang lebih tinggi.”

“H130 adalah helikopter penumpang terkemuka di dunia untuk layanan ulang-alik antar kota dan wilayah terpencil, karena memiliki tingkat kenyamanan dan kesenyapan yang tinggi, serta biaya rendah per kursi mil-nya. H130 helikopter yang sempurna bagi proyek ini,” kata dia.

H130 adalah anggota dari keluarga Ecureuil Airbus Helicopters yang ternama. H130, penyempurnaan EC130, memberikan kenyamanan berteknologi tinggi bagi penumpang-penumpang yang paling cermat sekalipun berkat kenyamanan kabin, tingkat suara ke internal yang rendah, ruang pandang luas, dan sistem pendingin udara efisien. 

Keunggulan ini tentu memberikan jaminan perjalanan yang menyenangkan. Bagian interiornya juga dapat disesuaikan dengan kebutuhan VIP dengan memanfaatkan kabin berukuran besar dan lantai yang sepenuhnya datar. 

Tingkat suara eksternalnya yang rendah paling senyap di kelasnya. Hal ini menjadikan H130 standar yang disukai untuk penerbangan di area yang sensitif dengan kebisingan, di antaranya Grand Canyon National Park di Amerika Serikat, dan memenuhi standar suara yang ketat dari pemerintah.
Editor: Tasrief Tarmizi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016

Jababeka beli 12 unit helikopter Airbus H130 - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*The book is Mightier than 
the gun *
Mark Heyward and Handoko Widagdo, Contributor, Jakarta | Feature | Fri, February 19 2016, 9:32 AM





*Complete collections: *Two women browse through brought by a soldier in a village in Southwest Aceh regency. The mobile library brings both fiction and non-fiction titles to readers.

Feature News
Indonesian soldiers are not deployed to only tackle defense and sovereignty problems. Promoting education is a part of their daily routine as well.

The recess bell rang and a hoard of children spilled out of the classroom. Immediately, they stormed a soldier from the Indonesian Military (TNI) who had parked his motorbike in their school yard. But this was no conflict. 

The soldier was smiling and the children were soon scrambling to get their hands on the books he had brought. This scene, now familiar in Aceh, took place at a junior high school in Blang Pidie, the administrative seat of Southwest Aceh regency. 

The soldier is a member of _Prajurit Pendekar Baca,_ or Reading Brigade, from the 0110/Abdya Military District Command (Kodim) overseeing the regency. Abdya is an Indonesian acronym for Southwest Aceh.

Shortly afterwards, the Kodim chief Lt. Col. Suhartono, who had been watching from outside the school gates, entered the school to talk with the principal and some of the teachers.

Since 2014, the Southwest Aceh Kodim has been running the Reading Brigade program, a mobile library that regularly visits villages throughout the regency. Each Reading Brigade motorcycle can carry a hundred books. The soldier stops when he comes across a crowd or visits schools. 

The program was first begun by the Kodim 0107/South Aceh. However, Southwest Aceh Kodim has developed it even further. 

“The key is our cooperation with the regional library,” said Suhartono. “As a result of this cooperation, Reading Brigade soldiers can carry many more books and much more variety.” 

The effort is also supported by the Aceh provincial library and archives head, who coined the name _Prajurit Pendekar Baca, _which literally means “reading warrior soldier”. 

With the support of the provincial library and archive, together with the regency library, the mobile library program is now growing quickly. While initially there was only one, there are now six motorbikes ready to serve the community and schools in the villages of Southwest Aceh.






*Regional pastime: *Adults read books brought by a soldier from the 0110/Abdya Military District Command (Kodim) in Southwest Aceh regency. The regency has been the first to declare itself as a Reading Culture Regency in the Aceh province.


“Actually, the integration of the TNI with the people in Aceh has been going on for a long time and it is improving all the time,” said Suhartono. 

“But it should be recognized that this mobile library program has made a substantial contribution to school children, who are no longer afraid of the Army.”

Karisa Nasyitas, a student in the third grade at Madrasah Ibtidaiyah Muhammadiyah in Blang Pidie, clearly agrees. “I love it that when the soldiers bring books,” she said. “I’m not scared of them anymore, just a little shy. I really hope that the soldiers will always come to our school because reading is my hobby.” 

Community youth leader Fakrul Razi from Alue Padee village in Kuala Batee said he was really pleased with the Reading Brigade. “The books they bring connect well with the villagers,” he noted. “Apart from getting knowledge from the books that the soldiers bring, the program also creates a friendly atmosphere between the community and the military.”

On Jan. 14 this year, Southwest Aceh formally declared itself a “reading culture regency”. The event, attended by thousands of children, was opened by Erwanto, the vice regent, who revealed that the program was a collaborative effort between the Southwest Aceh Education Agency, the Religious Affairs Ministry’s Southwest Aceh Regional Office and USAID. 

A new decree issued by the regent requires that all children spend the first fifteen minutes of each school day reading. The role of the Reading Brigade in helping make a success of the district’s efforts to encourage reading will be crucial. 

Handoko Widagdo, a coordinator from USAID, said that the project was working well in over 90 regencies and municipalities in eight provinces.

“This USAID program is a five-year project funded by the US,” he said. “We work together with the Indonesian Government to provide training for teachers and school heads. We also work with teacher training institutes and districts to improve the management of schools and teachers. But one of the most exciting things is the work we do to improve literacy and develop a reading culture.”





*Road to knowledge: *An Army soldier stands next to his mobile library motorcycle while students read books at a school. The Kodim 0110/Abdya currently has six motorcycles bringing books to villages in Southwest Aceh regency.


Over 10 regions in Indonesia have declared themselves reading culture regions, with Southwest Aceh being the first in Aceh, said Handoko.

USAID is also providing teachers with a mixture of fiction and non-fiction books. 

“It’s not just about studying. It’s about reading for pleasure, learning to love literature,” said Handoko. 

“And the soldiers from the Reading Brigade can really help by bringing books to the schools and villages.”

*— Photos courtesy of USAID Prioritas* - See more at: The book is Mightier than the gun | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Singapore Airshow: Boeing lays out regional opportunities*
18th February 2016 - 3:02by Gordon Arthur in Singapore 







Boeing Defense, Space & Security is bullish about prospects for military rotorcraft sales in the Asia-Pacific region, with Indonesia emerging as a potential buyer for the CH-47 Chinook.

Boeing officials met with representatives from Indonesia on 16 February, and Shephard understands Jakarta has asked the US for a letter of offer. However, the exact number and requirements are not yet delineated. 

Boeing will continue producing Chinooks until at least the mid-2020s.

Referring to the suitability of Boeing’s military portfolio to Asia-Pacific, Jeff Kohler, vice president global sales, told media ahead of the show, ‘We see a very viable market for us here going forward.’

Other potential sales are ‘a few more’ Ospreys for the Japan Ground Self-Defence Force (JGSDF), in addition to the 17 it already wants, according to Kohler. A foreign military sale (FMS) was notified to the US Congress last May. 

Japan is buying a configuration similar to the MV-22B of the US Marine Corps, although they will have a different radio fit. The US Osprey fleet has now surpassed 300,000 flight hours.

Realistically, however, the Osprey’s price tag is an obstacle for most nations in the region, with Kohler admitting this made it a ‘longer trek’. The US Navy’s selection of the Osprey for its carrier onboard delivery (COD) system could open the door to more applications.

Indeed, Rick Lemaster, director of international sales and marketing for vertical lift, mentioned three main areas being pursued for Osprey sales. One is nations operating aircraft carriers who might need a COD. 

Another is buyers of the Lockheed Martin F-35 fighter, since the Osprey can internally carry an F-135 engine module. The third potential market is countries with significant land masses or large numbers of islands where rapid mobility may be required.

Without naming countries, Kohler said a couple of Asia-Pacific countries had expressed interest in the AH-6i platform.

Figuratively speaking, South Korea is ‘flying the wings off’ its Boeing 737 airborne early warning and control (AEW&C) aircraft through intensive use, and Kohler said the country could opt for two more examples. 

India may invest in further P-8I maritime patrol aircraft too, while the first AH-64E Apaches are on schedule for delivery to India in 2019.

Bell Helicopter and BAE Systems Australia signed an agreement on 16 February to sustain the AH-1Z Viper attack helicopter, in preparation for a possible replacement of the Australian Army’s Airbus Helicopters Tiger.

However, Lemaster said Boeing is not currently offering its Apache to the Australian Army and is waiting for release of the Defence White Paper.

Singapore Airshow: Boeing lays out regional opportunities - News - Shephard


----------



## katarabhumi

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia halts Klewang-class stealth attack craft programme
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> Indonesia has indefinitely suspended a stealth trimaran programme known as the Klewang class
> Halt may signal a shift in acquisition priorities for the new navy chief who assumed command in December 2014
> The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has suspended the 63m stealth fast attack craft programme known as the Klewang class and will not be making further acquisitions beyond the single vessel that is currently under construction.
> 
> Vice-president and head of Saab Indonesia, Peter Carlqvist, told _IHS Jane's_ at the 2016 Singapore Airshow that the company's weapons and systems will now also not be fitted onboard the vessel that is under construction at Indonesian shipbuilder PT Lundin's premises in Banyuwangi, East Java.
> 
> _Singapore Airshow 2016: Indonesia halts Klewang-class stealth attack craft programme | IHS Jane's 360_
> 
> 
> Anyone can comment on this? any insight story?



Bummer... semoga pesanan Bakamla ttp jadi.


----------



## Nike

*Two members of armed group in Aceh surrender*
Jumat, 19 Februari 2016 20:57 WIB | 282 Views

Banda Aceh, Aceh (ANTARA News) - Two members of an armed criminal group in Aceh province gave themselves up to the police after remaining on the wanted list for several years.

"They surrendered of their own will. They felt they had better surrender rather than have the police continuously on their heels," Chief of the Aceh Provincial Police, Inspector General M Husein Hamidi, said here on Friday.

The two members of the armed criminal group were identified as Raja Rimba and Samsul alias Taun.

They surrendered before the East Aceh district police on Tuesday (February 16) and handed over an AK56 rifle with magazines and 10 bullets and an FN gun with 37 bullets and a uniform.

"The criminal offense they ever committed was the abduction of a foreigner working for an oil mining company in East Aceh some time ago. They released the victim a few days after abducting him," he said.

The members of the armed criminal group claimed that they were not former combatants, and had rather formed an armed group for making money, he said.

The police are still studying whether the Raja Rimba armed group was linked to the Din Minimi armed group whose members surrendered to the head of the State Intelligence Board (BIN) some time ago.(*)

Two members of armed group in Aceh surrender - ANTARA News


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> short of funding and prioritize other programme



Agak ironis Klewang di cancel sementara pemerintah malah order prototype Tank-Boat nya Lundin-Saab.
Apa dari green water navy mau mundur jadi brown water navy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Agak ironis Klewang di cancel sementara pemerintah malah order prototype Tank-Boat nya Lundin-Saab.
> Apa dari green water navy mau mundur jadi brown water navy?



order prototipe kan cuman pengen liat-liat cocok apa gak sama doktrin yang ada, Klewang udah kelamaan cuy, gak jelas, mending order kapal perang beneran aja dengan stainless steel wkwkwk atau nambah KCR 60 yang udah jelas pernah dipake buat patroli dimedan yang sesungguhnya.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> order prototipe kan cuman pengen liat-liat cocok apa gak sama doktrin yang ada, Klewang udah kelamaan cuy, gak jelas, mending order kapal perang beneran aja dengan stainless steel wkwkwk atau nambah KCR 60 yang udah jelas pernah dipake buat patroli dimedan yang sesungguhnya.


Iya tapi Lundin masih punya tanggung jawab serah terima 1 unit Klewang, selain itu pemesanan 4 unit sudah kontrak, nanti kita yg kena penalti.

Yang paling disayangkan kl Klewang cancel adalah kita gak jadi pake RBS-15 dong padahal ngarep banget sama tuh rudal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Iya tapi Lundin masih punya tanggung jawab serah terima 1 unit Klewang, selain itu pemesanan 4 unit sudah kontrak, nanti kita yg kena penalti.
> 
> Yang paling disayangkan kl Klewang cancel adalah kita gak jadi pake RBS-15 dong padahal ngarep banget sama tuh rudal.



Setau gua yang empat memang belum kontrak kok. 

*President Jokowi on results of his us visit*
Jumat, 19 Februari 2016 14:24 WIB | 579 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) arrived here on Friday from a four-day visit to the United State where he attended the U.S.- ASEAN summit.
Upon his arrival at the Halim Perdanakusuma airport Jokowi said at the meeting he spoke about a number of issues of interest to Indonesia and countries in this region.
He told reporters that Indonesia wants that the summit would contribute to security and peace in this region and the welfare of the people.
He said he also gave stress to development of micro, small and medium enterprises (SMEs) amid the growing era of digital information. 
"I spoke about that issue not only in the summit but also at the Silicon Valley. The Facebook, Google, Plug and Play pledged cooperation in the development of digital world," the president said. 
Commitment with Google was training of 1,000 technopreneurs until 2020, he cited. 
The president said in a message of peace at the summit he gave stressed on the issue of counter terrorism and in the Silicon Valley, he asked for the spreading of the message of peace. 
He said he was pleased to note that the message of peace was enthusiastically welcomed by the social media platform in the Silicon Valley.(*)

President Jokowi on results of his us visit - ANTARA News


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Setau gua yang empat memang belum kontrak kok.


Abis ngecek, ternyata benar, yg udah kontrak baru satu jadi Lundin-Saab cuma berkewajiban serah terimakan 1 unit.
Jadi kita belum terikat 3 unit lainnya.


----------



## Nike

Batalyon Kavaleri 13/Satya Lembuswana atau Batalyon Kavaleri 13/Serbu adalah sebuah Batalyon pasukan Kavaleri Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) yang berkedudukan dibawah kendali Kodam VI/Mulawarman, sebelumnya bernama Detasemen Kavaleri 1/Macan Tutul Cakti yang berkedudukan di Jl. Soekarno-Hatta Km.28, Semoboja, Kabupaten Kutai Kartanegara, Kalimantan Timur. Pada tanggal 23 Oktober 2014 Berubah status menjadi Batalyon Kaveleri 13/Satya Lembuswana yang diresmikan oleh Pangdam VI/Mulawarman Mayjen TNI Benny Indra Pujihastono, S.Ip. Semboyan satuan ini adalah Dallas Balangsar Dada yang berarti bekerja keras hingga tuntas dengan semangat baja sampai titik darah penghabisan.
- See more at: Batalyon Kavaleri 13/Satya Lembuswana atau Batalyon Kavaleri 13/Serbu adalah seb... | Iconosquare





Gegana Unit Police






Satgultor 81 Kopassus

credit to original uploader






Mechanized Infantry Battalion 202






Agus Amjat


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## pr1v4t33r

Robots, isn't that obvious...
_Check their website for more info. Stechoq Robotics & Engineering_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nusantara

Zarvan said:


> Indonesia and Malaysia both lack good Air Defence systems don't know about other countries


we have different priority, also our region is peaceful region, we are not war at each other, so why don't we invest in other thing and make our country more livable? 
providing security to the people, giving them education and access to healthcare also important, all of that is government responsibility, so as citizen I'm glad that our government didn't neglect that basic thing.


----------



## Nike

Nusantara said:


> we have different priority, also our region is peaceful region, we are not war at each other, so why don't we invest in other thing and make our country more livable?
> providing security to the people, giving them education and access to healthcare also important, all of that is government responsibility, so as citizen I'm glad that our government didn't neglect that basic thing.



the Pakistani sure lack and behind us in terms of HDI and economic performances. Actually we had worse starting point compared to them during 50's era and they had a better position in terms of economic and HDI during 60 decades.


----------



## Nusantara

madokafc said:


> the Pakistani sure lack and behind us in terms of HDI and economic performances. *Actually we had worse starting point compared to them during 50's era and they had a better position in terms of economic and HDI during 60 decades.*


This is actually backing my opinion. So now we are know which government is actually really works on improving their citizens living standard


----------



## Nike

Nusantara said:


> This is actually backing my opinion. So now we are know which government is actually really works on improving their citizens living standard



Actually i am believe any country who had large economies and industrial power is very much capable to take on any adversary as it was indicated they had a coherent National building, a capable planning and strategy which is working in the first place and largely capable to mobilize their workforce to fulfill the National goals, no matter how weak they are militarily at the starting points. US of A is a fine examples, during the first phase of WW II, they actually much weaker compared to any large countries who involved in the war, but with their large industrial power and large economies they can turn the table at very short time. No one can deny the power of steel and money.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Actually i am believe any country who had large economies and industrial power is very much capable to take on any adversary as it was indicated they had a coherent National building, a capable planning and strategy which is working in the first place and largely capable to mobilize their workforce to fulfill the National goals, no matter how weak they are militarily at the starting points. US of A is a fine examples, during the first phase of WW II, they actually much weaker compared to any large countries who involved in the war, but with their large industrial power and large economies they can turn the table at very short time. No one can deny the power of steel and money.



Just like China today... imagine how the situation if they start to turn their economic and manufacturing power into war machine...


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Just like China today... imagine how the situation if they start to turn their economic and manufacturing power into war machine...



well we need the counterbalance for such misfortune. That's why we need to build our industrial power ASAP and the Japanese and US is actually catch the hints. I am always pessimistic about China rising in prosper together, their investment promise is actually only sweet candy in which the realized number far bellow what they've promised.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> well we need the counterbalance for such misfortune. That's why we need to build our industrial power ASAP and the Japanese and US is actually catch the hints. I am always pessimistic about China rising in prosper together, their investment promise is actually only sweet candy in which the realized number far bellow what they've promised.



Today, we need their support and money to push our infrastructure development. While the current realized investment number is pretty low, the potential is huge. We need China and their AIIB as much as we need Japan and their ADB and the World Bank. Our infrastructure backlog is mounting today, and we need every support we can get to make it happen.

We need to keep our economic focus as the back bone... so that when the time comes to turn our gaze upon potential prolonged military conflict, we'll be ready to switch on our war machines effectively...


----------



## Nike

*Northrop Grumman offers C-130 center wing box restoration*
Northrop Grumman (NG, Chalet CD01) Technology Services is offering legacy C-130 Hercules operators a center wing box (CWB) restoration solution. The offer derives from a refurbishment program on five C-130H airlifters that Australia gifted to the Indonesian air force.

The Australian aircraft were overhauled before delivery by NG’s Integrated Defence Services (IDS) facility–the former Qantas Defence Services (QDS) company that the American corporation bought in 2013. QDS had provided deep maintenance support to the Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) C-130 fleet since 1958.
*
One of the five ‘Herks’ for Indonesia proved to have a corroded CWB that needed replacement, prompting IDS to turn to some design work that NG Technology Services had done in the U.S. when the U.S. Air Force was planning to retain C-130Hs. A restored CWB shipped to Australia, where IDS is now completing overhaul of the fifth C-130H for Indonesia.*

Jim Sutton, director global relations for NG’s Technology Services, told AIN that there was lots of interest in the new capability. There are various reasons why CWBs on legacy C-130s might need attention, ranging from corrosion to fluid leaks to hard landings, he said. The mod uses approved Lockheed Martin or certified materials, and is “an affordable and innovative solution” according to NG.

Northrop Grumman offers C-130 center wing box restoration | Defense News: Aviation International News



pr1v4t33r said:


> Today, we need their support and money to push our infrastructure development. While the current realized investment number is pretty low, the potential is huge. We need China and their AIIB as much as we need Japan and their ADB and the World Bank. Our infrastructure backlog is mounting today, and we need every support we can get to make it happen.



yups, but i still wary and cautious nevertheless


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

"Trained as equal, fight as one"
-------------------------
Women of the Indonesian Police Mobile Brigade, East Kalimantan Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sat-90 Bravo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Sat-81 Gultor
> View attachment 294706


Thats not Sat-18 Gultor Kopassus bro, the patch is Air Force Sat-Bravo 90






Gultor Kopassus - Papua (MP9 & Pindad SS2V4)
photo credit : peterthesheepdog

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Two armed civilians killed in firefight in Aceh Jaya*
Sabtu, 20 Februari 2016 18:34 WIB | 361 Views




Photo document of armed police conducted sweeps to hunt down armed civilian groups in Aceh. (ANTARA/Ampelsa)

Meulaboh (ANTARA News) - Two armed civilians were killed following a firefight with police in the village of Lhok Guci, Pasie Raya, Aceh Jaya, Sumatran province of Aceh early Saturday morning.

In the firefight at a location about 50 kilometer from the town of Calang, the two civilians were hit in the chest, hand and body, Aceh Jaya resort police chief Adjunct Senior Commissioner Riza Yulianto said.

"Initially we received information from the community in the sub-district of Pasi Raya that a villager had been entrusted to repair a modified air gun. The information was then developed," he said.

The two who were killed in the firefight were Maimum (29) alias Abu Rimba, who had so far been wanted by the police, and his accomplice Zulfarzan (29), who is called Doyok.

The police confiscated a self-made AK 47, two modified air guns, a revolver replica, 26 AK 47 bullets and casings, he said.

The gunfight occurred around 15 meters away between the armed civilians and police officers who had tracked them down after monitoring the persons hiding in a hut belonging to a villager. They also fired warning shots asking them to surrender.

"They hid in one of the huts belonging to the villagers. At 5.30 a.m. we raided them and that led to a firefight for about 15 minutes," he said.

The two were identified following the arrest of Abu Rimba Cobra (35) some time ago in Teunom sub-district after police shot him in the leg.

Abu Rimba Cobra only had two men and so with the deaths of his two men it was hoped no more armed civilians from the group would be found in Aceh Jaya, Yulianto said.

Regarding claim that Abu Rimba Cobra was a member of Din Minimi group and that he had a lot of men, Yulianto said that it was a mere propaganda.

"There are no armed groups left in Aceh Jaya," he assured.

The body of Maimun has been handed over to his family after an autopsy was done while that of Doyok was still kept awaiting confirmation about its identity from his family, he said.

Din Minimi has recently surrendered to the authorities.

_(Reporting by Anwar/Uu.INE/KR-BSR/F001) 
Two armed civilians killed in firefight in Aceh Jaya - ANTARA News_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Army Aviation door gunner testing the firing position of the newly acquired M134D gattling gun that will be armed on the Indonesian Army's fleet of NBell-412 helicopters.















Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Thats not Sat-18 Gultor Kopassus bro, the patch is Air Force Sat-Bravo 90


ok, my bad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Air Force C-130H undergoing flight tests at RAAF Base Richmond before being delivered to Indonesia. _The Indonesian Air Force will receive a total of 9 C-130H to complement the Indonesian Air Force's current fleet of over 20 C-130's._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia in Talks With Boeing to Acquire Chinook Helicopters
Singapore.* Indonesia is negotiating with aircraft manufacturer Boeing for the purchase of an unspecified number of H-47 Chinook twin-engine, tandem rotor heavy-lift helicopters, as part of the country’s efforts to modernize its armed forces and equip them with long-range cargo and troop-carrier capabilities.

The latest iteration of the iconic helicopter would be able to carry troops or supplies over a maximum range of 1,000 kilometers at speeds of up to 300 kilometer per hour, Boeing said.

“Indonesia has expressed interest but there's no definite decision. We are in conversation with the government and with the US government,” Ed Hassiepen, Boeing’s director for global sales and marketing of cargo helicopters, said in a press conference during the Singapore Airshow 2016.

The US Congress has to approve every military aircraft sold to foreign entities. Last year Congress agreed to allow Indonesia to purchase eight Apache attack helicopters.

Rick Lemaster, director for tiltrotor global sales and marketing at Boeing, said on Wednesday that delivery of the helicopters was “still progressing.”

The company is expected to make the first delivery of Apache helicopters to Indonesia in 2018.

Indonesia in Talks With Boeing to Acquire Chinook Helicopters | Jakarta Globe


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 294743



Chinook?


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Chinook?



ngapain ngomongin Chinook di Pentagon itu mah urusan corporate yang bisa selesai sambil lalu dan makan-makan. Ngomongin Apache aja cukup di Jakarta kok, kalau sudah di Pentagon berarti urusan yang jauh lebih urgent dan strategis lagi, apalagi ini ngobrolnya antara kedua Kepala Staff Angkatan bersenjata masing-masing negara.






Personil Brimob Polri dalam Operasi Tinombala. Operasi Tinombala 2016 melibatkan dua ribu personel TNI Polri, lebih banyak daripada jumlah 1.700 personel gabungan TNI Polri yang diturunkan dalam operasi Camar Maleo 4 yang telah berakhir pada 9 Januari 2016. Operasi Tinombala 2016 di Poso dilakukan selama dua bulan hingga 9 Maret mendatang - See more at: Personil Brimob Polri dalam Operasi Tinombala.Operasi Tinombala 2016 melibatkan... | Iconosquare


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> ngapain ngomongin Chinook di Pentagon itu mah urusan corporate yang bisa selesai sambil lalu dan makan-makan. Ngomongin Apache aja cukup di Jakarta kok, kalau sudah di Pentagon berarti urusan yang jauh lebih urgent dan strategis lagi, apalagi ini ngobrolnya antara kedua Kepala Staff Angkatan bersenjata masing-masing negara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personil Brimob Polri dalam Operasi Tinombala. Operasi Tinombala 2016 melibatkan dua ribu personel TNI Polri, lebih banyak daripada jumlah 1.700 personel gabungan TNI Polri yang diturunkan dalam operasi Camar Maleo 4 yang telah berakhir pada 9 Januari 2016. Operasi Tinombala 2016 di Poso dilakukan selama dua bulan hingga 9 Maret mendatang - See more at: Personil Brimob Polri dalam Operasi Tinombala.Operasi Tinombala 2016 melibatkan... | Iconosquare



Approval kongres itu tetap butuh lobi dan rekomendasi Pentagon itu perlu. Soal urusan yang lebih penting pastinya, Laut Cina Selatan dll tapi gw ngomongin yang topiknya lagi dibicarakan aja.


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Approval kongres itu tetap butuh lobi dan rekomendasi Pentagon itu perlu. Soal urusan yang lebih penting pastinya, Laut Cina Selatan dll tapi gw ngomongin yang topiknya lagi dibicarakan aja.



Anggap aja lagi minta wejangan dari sepuh.











ARCinc.ID - Serah Terima C-130H Hibah AU Australia kepada TNI AU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Densus receives extra funding 
for headquarters, weapons *
Fedina S. Sundaryani, The Jakarta Post | National | Sat, February 20 2016, 8:47 AM

The National Police are set to receive an additional Rp 1.9 trillion (US$140 million) in the revised 2016 state budget, enabling them to complete the construction of a new headquarters for counterterrorism unit Densus 88.

National Police chief Gen. Badrodin Haiti said the completion of the headquarters would boost the performance of Densus 88 in its counterterrorism efforts.

“We do not yet have details [of what the funds will be spent on]. However, it will definitely be partly used on the headquarters as Densus 88’s working space is currently just wedged into other buildings,” he said on Friday at the National Police headquarters in South Jakarta.

Densus 88 was established in 2004 following a number of attacks carried out by radical groups starting with the 2002 Bali bombings that left 202 people dead and hundreds more injured. 

The most recent attack on Jl. Thamrin in Central Jakarta, which was planned and executed by a group with links to the Islamic State (IS) movement, has put the country’s counterterrorism efforts back into the spotlight and prompted the government to attempt to strengthen the unit through law revisions and additional funds.

The anti-terror squad’s new headquarters, located inside the Jakarta Police headquarters in South Jakarta, is around 80 percent complete after 10 years of work, and is expected to be ready at the end of this year.

The Jakarta Police said they needed Rp 150 billion to finish construction of the headquarters.

Jakarta Police chief Insp. Gen. Tito Karnavian recently said that the police had only Rp 50 billion left for the project.

Earlier this week, Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister Luhut Pandjaitan announced that the government had earmarked Rp 1.9 trillion for Densus 88 for the construction of its headquarters and the procurement of weapons and equipment.

On Friday, Badrodin also said that the additional funds would go into purchasing more advanced equipment and facilities as well as paying for the recruitment and training of Densus 88 personnel.

“We must improve their professionalism as well as their regeneration every year. There are a lot of skills [that must be improved], including surveillance and early detection skills. Furthermore, as technology improves all the time, the modus operandi of [terrorists] changes quickly,” he said.

Currently, Densus 88 is conducting a massive operation to hunt down members of the radical East Indonesia Mujahidin (MIT) group in Poso, Central Sulawesi, with help from the Indonesian Military (TNI) and the police force’s Mobile Brigade (Brimob).

The most recent operation, code-named Tinombala, started at the beginning of the year after the Camar Maleo I through IV operations failed to captured MIT chief Santoso Abu Wardah last year.

Brimob chief Insp. Gen. Murad Ismail said his personnel had been facing various challenges given their lack of exposure to mountainous terrain or the cold weather in the area.

Although medical tests are administered on personnel before deployment, Murad said that the first 14 days of the operation had drained their physical and mental energy, which had led to several deaths.

“There are layers of mountains [in Poso]. It’s not like Aceh. My personnel stay for a maximum of 14 days in the hills because they only pack enough food for 14 days. Although we choose light foods such as biscuits, they also have to carry clothes and weapons. Imagine bringing something that heavy while having to hunt people,” he said.

Santoso and members of his group have used a strategy of trying to blend in with local communities and influence them in the process.

Most locals fear Santoso and his underlings, Murad said, and rarely reported his presence in their village because they were scared of being killed.

“Most locals feel threatened and think that if they get too close to the police they will be killed too,” 
he said.

*— JP/Fedina S. Sundaryani* - See more at: Densus receives extra funding for headquarters, weapons | The Jakarta Post


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Uji coba M134D Minigun di Heli Bell 412




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1681105258804315

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Menengok konversi kokpit digital dari ST Aerospace Singapura*
Kamis, 18 Februari 2016 13:03 WIB | 5.738 Views
Pewarta: Ade Marboen




Kokpit digital C-130 Hercules hasil pengembangan ST Aerospace, Singapura, yang diperagakan di Singapore Air Show 2016. Hingga saat ini C-130 Hercules diakui sebagai pesawat transport berat multi fungsi paling mumpuni di seluruh dunia dan dipergunakan puluhan negara, ratusan operator. (ANTARA News/Ade P Marboen)

Changi, Singapura (ANTARA News) - Indonesia tercatat sebagai penerima dan operator perdana seri C-130 Hercules dari Amerika Serikat, pada ujung dasawarsa ’50-an. Sampai kini, puluhan C-130 _Hercules_ itu beroperasi di Skuadron Udara 31 dan Sekuadron 32 TNI AU; malah ketambahan dari bekas pakai Angkatan Udara Australia. 



Setelah puluhan tahun, tentu banyak sekali perkembangan teknologi disematkan pada C-130 _Hercules_, yang sampai kini telah menjadi C-130J. Seri terakhir ini cuma dioperasikan sedikit negara selain Amerika Serikat. 



Jika pada awalnya, teknologi kokpit di C-130 adalah teknologi analog, semua indikatornya memakai alat mekanis. Komponen penunjuk di indikator —secara kasat mata— memakai jarum dan bola-bola, yang sudah tidak mumpuni untuk keperluan misi penerbangan saat ini. 



Tugas dan kerja pilot menjadi lebih berat karena semuanya dilakukan secara manual. Demikian juga dengan teknisi penerbangan, orang ketiga yang duduk di kursi di antara pilot in command dan kopilot. 



Inilah yang kemudian dilihat banyak perusahaan pengembangan dan riset spesialis di instrumen penerbangan dunia untuk diubah dan dikonversi menjadi kokpit digital alias glass cockpit. Salah satu di antara mereka adalah Israel Aerospace Industries dan ST Aerospace (anak perusahaan ST Technology dari Singapura). 



Yang terakhir ini membuka gerai di Singapore Air Show 2016, memajang replika kokpit C-130 Hercules yang ditata rapi dan hampir sama dengan aslinya. Konfigurasinya standar, yaitu dua kursi pilot, stik kendali konvensional khas pesawat terbang transport, dan lain-lain. 



Yang berbeda adalah konfigurasi papan instrumen pada kokpit, yang berada tepat di depan kursi pilot-pilotnya. Tampilannya bisa diubah-ubah, apakah menjadi “manual” atau digital sepenuhnya. Pengertian manual sebetulnya tidak demikian juga, karena berbasis digital juga. 



“Inilah yang menjadikan rancangan kokpit digital kami berbeda. Tergantung keinginan operator, apakah mau sepenuhnya digital atau dikombinasi dengan nuansa manual pada beberapa instrumen pokok,” kata Senior Principal Engineer Electrical System ST Aerospace, Simon Goh, yang memberi penjelasan, Kamis. 



Dia menjelaskan berbagai hal tentang produk terkini pada sektor instrumen penerbangan itu secara runtun. Bahwa ada beberapa aspek pokok sistem propulsi yang harus diawasi oleh penerbang terkait kelaikan pesawat terbangnya, yaitu indikator temperatur mesin, tekanan dan temperatur oli, bahan bakar, dan sistem pendinginan. 



Cari contoh satu sektor itu, kata dia, bisa ditampilkan secara “manual” atau digital sepenuhnya melalui enam layar monitor lebar, masing-masing tiga di bagi kapten pilot dan tiga untuk kopilot. Masing-masing layar monitor itu, kata dia, juga bisa saling bertukar peran jika memang dikehendaki atau terjadi kerusakan subsistem. 



Misalnya pada layar monitor 3 (di depan kursi kapten pilot), terjadi ketidaknormalan kinerja. Padahal di sana ada deretan indikator temperatur mesin, tekanan dan temperatur oli, bahan bakar, dan sistem pendinginan. Jika ini terjadi maka pilot bisa “memindahkan” papan indikator itu pada layar monitor berikutnya. 



Sedangkan di layar monitor sebelahnya lagi ditampilkan indikator navigasi (peta digital, kompas digital, horizon buatan, peta cuaca, altimeter, barometer digital, dan sebagainya). Saling tukar dan multi peran inilah yang menjadi unggulan produk mereka. 



“Yang penting juga, biayanya. Jika Anda memiliki uang sekitar 95 juta dolar Amerika Serikat, mungkin Anda bisa memiliki C-130J Hercules langsung dari pabriknya. Namun jika Anda cuma memiliki 10 juta dolar Amerika Serikat namun ingin meningkatkan kinerja pesawat Anda, maka kami jawabannya,” kata Goh. 



Ngomong-ngomong, dia paham benar sejarah pemakaian C-130 Hercules bagi TNI AU. “Kami juga sudah datang ke Malang untuk menawarkan produk kami. Yang jelas, tidak ada konsekuensi politis apapun dan kami siap berbagi teknologi,” kata Goh. 



Di Malang, Jawa Timur, itulah terletak Pangkalan Udara Utama TNI AU Abdurrahman Saleh, di mana Skuadron Udara 32 TNI AU berada. Komposisi utama pesawat terbangnya adalah C-130B Hercules, yang berbadan pendek. 

Editor: Aditia Maruli

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016

Menengok konversi kokpit digital dari ST Aerospace Singapura - ANTARA News

*Menengok konversi kokpit digital dari ST Aerospace Singapura*
Kamis, 18 Februari 2016 13:03 WIB | 5.738 Views
Pewarta: Ade Marboen




Kokpit digital C-130 Hercules hasil pengembangan ST Aerospace, Singapura, yang diperagakan di Singapore Air Show 2016. Hingga saat ini C-130 Hercules diakui sebagai pesawat transport berat multi fungsi paling mumpuni di seluruh dunia dan dipergunakan puluhan negara, ratusan operator. (ANTARA News/Ade P Marboen)

Changi, Singapura (ANTARA News) - Indonesia tercatat sebagai penerima dan operator perdana seri C-130 Hercules dari Amerika Serikat, pada ujung dasawarsa ’50-an. Sampai kini, puluhan C-130 _Hercules_ itu beroperasi di Skuadron Udara 31 dan Sekuadron 32 TNI AU; malah ketambahan dari bekas pakai Angkatan Udara Australia. 



Setelah puluhan tahun, tentu banyak sekali perkembangan teknologi disematkan pada C-130 _Hercules_, yang sampai kini telah menjadi C-130J. Seri terakhir ini cuma dioperasikan sedikit negara selain Amerika Serikat. 



Jika pada awalnya, teknologi kokpit di C-130 adalah teknologi analog, semua indikatornya memakai alat mekanis. Komponen penunjuk di indikator —secara kasat mata— memakai jarum dan bola-bola, yang sudah tidak mumpuni untuk keperluan misi penerbangan saat ini. 



Tugas dan kerja pilot menjadi lebih berat karena semuanya dilakukan secara manual. Demikian juga dengan teknisi penerbangan, orang ketiga yang duduk di kursi di antara pilot in command dan kopilot. 



Inilah yang kemudian dilihat banyak perusahaan pengembangan dan riset spesialis di instrumen penerbangan dunia untuk diubah dan dikonversi menjadi kokpit digital alias glass cockpit. Salah satu di antara mereka adalah Israel Aerospace Industries dan ST Aerospace (anak perusahaan ST Technology dari Singapura). 



Yang terakhir ini membuka gerai di Singapore Air Show 2016, memajang replika kokpit C-130 Hercules yang ditata rapi dan hampir sama dengan aslinya. Konfigurasinya standar, yaitu dua kursi pilot, stik kendali konvensional khas pesawat terbang transport, dan lain-lain. 



Yang berbeda adalah konfigurasi papan instrumen pada kokpit, yang berada tepat di depan kursi pilot-pilotnya. Tampilannya bisa diubah-ubah, apakah menjadi “manual” atau digital sepenuhnya. Pengertian manual sebetulnya tidak demikian juga, karena berbasis digital juga. 



“Inilah yang menjadikan rancangan kokpit digital kami berbeda. Tergantung keinginan operator, apakah mau sepenuhnya digital atau dikombinasi dengan nuansa manual pada beberapa instrumen pokok,” kata Senior Principal Engineer Electrical System ST Aerospace, Simon Goh, yang memberi penjelasan, Kamis. 



Dia menjelaskan berbagai hal tentang produk terkini pada sektor instrumen penerbangan itu secara runtun. Bahwa ada beberapa aspek pokok sistem propulsi yang harus diawasi oleh penerbang terkait kelaikan pesawat terbangnya, yaitu indikator temperatur mesin, tekanan dan temperatur oli, bahan bakar, dan sistem pendinginan. 



Cari contoh satu sektor itu, kata dia, bisa ditampilkan secara “manual” atau digital sepenuhnya melalui enam layar monitor lebar, masing-masing tiga di bagi kapten pilot dan tiga untuk kopilot. Masing-masing layar monitor itu, kata dia, juga bisa saling bertukar peran jika memang dikehendaki atau terjadi kerusakan subsistem. 



Misalnya pada layar monitor 3 (di depan kursi kapten pilot), terjadi ketidaknormalan kinerja. Padahal di sana ada deretan indikator temperatur mesin, tekanan dan temperatur oli, bahan bakar, dan sistem pendinginan. Jika ini terjadi maka pilot bisa “memindahkan” papan indikator itu pada layar monitor berikutnya. 



Sedangkan di layar monitor sebelahnya lagi ditampilkan indikator navigasi (peta digital, kompas digital, horizon buatan, peta cuaca, altimeter, barometer digital, dan sebagainya). Saling tukar dan multi peran inilah yang menjadi unggulan produk mereka. 



“Yang penting juga, biayanya. Jika Anda memiliki uang sekitar 95 juta dolar Amerika Serikat, mungkin Anda bisa memiliki C-130J Hercules langsung dari pabriknya. Namun jika Anda cuma memiliki 10 juta dolar Amerika Serikat namun ingin meningkatkan kinerja pesawat Anda, maka kami jawabannya,” kata Goh. 



Ngomong-ngomong, dia paham benar sejarah pemakaian C-130 Hercules bagi TNI AU. “Kami juga sudah datang ke Malang untuk menawarkan produk kami. Yang jelas, tidak ada konsekuensi politis apapun dan kami siap berbagi teknologi,” kata Goh. 



Di Malang, Jawa Timur, itulah terletak Pangkalan Udara Utama TNI AU Abdurrahman Saleh, di mana Skuadron Udara 32 TNI AU berada. Komposisi utama pesawat terbangnya adalah C-130B Hercules, yang berbadan pendek. 

Editor: Aditia Maruli

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016

Menengok konversi kokpit digital dari ST Aerospace Singapura - ANTARA News


----------



## ayibarishi

I want to ask somethink about Indonesian Defence, to Indonesian borothers. For now:

1. What is the 3 bigger outside thereats for Indonesia?

2. What is the first 3 bigger domestic thereats for Indonesian peace and stability?

3. What is the Indonesian undeclared enemys use this instruments already for undeclared armless war? Economy? Terorism? Playing indonesian politicians like bribe? Ethnic plays for internal "ethnic" or "religious" sub group? Not respect sea or air borders? Etc.

And How?.. I am little informed about indonesia. Pls write natural. Thanks from now...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

ayibarishi said:


> I want to ask somethink about Indonesian Defence, to Indonesian borothers. For now:
> 
> 1. What is the 3 bigger outside thereats for Indonesia?
> 
> 2. What is the first 3 bigger domestic thereats for Indonesian peace and stability?
> 
> 3. What is the Indonesian undeclared enemys use this instruments already for undeclared armless war? Economy? Terorism? Playing indonesian politicians like bribe? Ethnic plays for internal "ethnic" or "religious" sub group? Not respect sea or air borders? Etc.
> 
> And How?.. I am little informed about indonesia. Pls write natural. Thanks from now...


i cant speak on behalf my fellow Indonesian here so this is just my personal opinion
1. Transnational Ideology (Neo-Liberalisme & Religious Fundamentalism) , Drug smuggling, Unfinished territorial disputes.
2. Corruption, Separatism, Radical Fundamentalist.
3. Foreign Govt and NGO's who's supporting separatist group, Foreign Govt/Organization financing internal terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaka404

are we talking about threats in security???
if you read many articles out there then you will notice that indonesia consider that there are no external security threat (that is to say that there are no country out there that indonesia consider as a threat).
however, this attitude does not mean that indonesia is not concern with the changing relation among the powers in the region and it's strategical and security implications.
this point of view is why indonesia’s national security concerns remain primarily internal in nature.
in terms of internal security we have separatism, religious/political violence, and terrorism as the top three... which is why for the past few years a lot of development in security sector are centered around them. and imho the result of these development is positive.

if we are talking threats outside security... then we have natural disaster... something that is unavoidable due to our location, environmental disaster, and i think economy instability as the top three.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

My opinion

1. External threats
- Global economic downturn, the FED rate changes, Yuan depreciation, etc
- Asymmetric proxy war, ISIS terror network, etc
- Illegal activities, smuggling, illegal fishing, etc

2. Internal threats
- Corruption
- Radicalism, Separatism
- Natural dissaster
- Illegal drug crysis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

ayibarishi said:


> I want to ask somethink about Indonesian Defence, to Indonesian borothers. For now:
> 
> 1. What is the 3 bigger outside thereats for Indonesia?
> 
> 2. What is the first 3 bigger domestic thereats for Indonesian peace and stability?
> 
> 3. What is the Indonesian undeclared enemys use this instruments already for undeclared armless war? Economy? Terorism? Playing indonesian politicians like bribe? Ethnic plays for internal "ethnic" or "religious" sub group? Not respect sea or air borders? Etc.
> 
> And How?.. I am little informed about indonesia. Pls write natural. Thanks from now...



1. Transnational Crimes Ring, Terrorism and Regional instability
2. Poverty, Natural Disaster, terrorism, separatism, religious and race violence and corruption
3. If there is any entity using those kinds of proxy war against us, there is usually we will waging the kind of proxy war to instigate instability toward them by any necessary means we can fight them back. We wouldn't sit idle either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Pemindahan Terduga TerorisAnggota Detasemen Khusus (Densus) 88 Anti Teror menggiring satu dari enam terduga kasus teroris saat akan dipindahkan, di Markas Detasemen B Pelopor Satuan Brimob Polda Jatim, Ampeldento, Malang, Jawa Timur, Minggu (21/2). Enam orang terduga teroris yang disinyalir terlibat bom Thamrin, Jakarta, ditangkap dalam penyergapan di salah satu rumah di kawasan Karangploso - Malang. ANTARA FOTO/Ari Bowo Sucipto/kye/16






Pemindahan Terduga TerorisAnggota Detasemen Khusus (Densus) 88 Anti Teror menggiring satu dari enam terduga kasus teroris saat akan dipindahkan, di Markas Detasemen B Pelopor Satuan Brimob Polda Jatim, Ampeldento, Malang, Jawa Timur, Minggu (21/2). Enam orang terduga teroris yang disinyalir terlibat bom Thamrin, Jakarta, ditangkap dalam penyergapan di salah satu rumah di kawasan Karangploso - Malang. ANTARA FOTO/Ari Bowo Sucipto/kye/16.





Pemindahan Terduga TerorisAnggota Detasemen Khusus (Densus) 88 Anti Teror menggiring dua dari enam terduga kasus teroris saat akan dipindahkan, di Markas Detasemen B Pelopor Satuan Brimob Polda Jatim, Ampeldento, Malang, Jawa Timur, Minggu (21/2). Enam orang terduga teroris yang disinyalir terlibat bom Thamrin, Jakarta, ditangkap dalam penyergapan di salah satu rumah di kawasan Karangploso - Malang. ANTARA FOTO/Ari Bowo Sucipto/kye/16.


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*Indonesian Firm Lands Deal to Supply Uniforms*
BY ZSOMBOR PETER | FEBRUARY 22, 2016






Indonesian firm Sri Rejeki signed a $50 million deal with the Ministry of Interior last week to supply Cambodia’s police and armed forces with new uniforms, according to the Indonesian Embassy and media reports.

A representative for Sri Rejeki, also known by the name Sritex, signed off on the deal in Phnom Penh on Wednesday with General Mao Bunarin, the Interior Ministry’s director-general of logistics and finance, according to Merati Irawati, the Indonesian Embassy’s head of economic affairs.

“They have an agreement. Sritex, they will start a new company here under the name Sritex Cambodia, and this company will buy the uniforms from Sritex Indonesia. And in the meantime they will build a factory here,” she said on Sunday.

Ms. Irawati said the company planned to build the factory in Kandal province by the end of the year, and that it would employ 400 people and supply uniforms to police and armed forces once it was up and running.

On Saturday, the Jakarta Globe reported that the deal was worth $50 million.

Sritex could not be reached for comment, but a statement posted to its website in September said the firm expected Cambodia to buy about 100,000 uniforms for the military alone. The company claims to make military uniforms for more than 30 countries.

Currently, many of the uniforms worn by Royal Cambodian Armed Forces, as well as other equipment, are donated by China. Beijing donated some 50,000 uniforms in 2011 and another 30,000 in 2014.

Ministry of Interior spokesman Khieu Sopheak said he knew nothing about the deal with Sritex. He said police currently received their uniforms from a local manufacturer but he did not know which firm and referred further questions to Gen. Bunarin, who could not be reached.






The Garment Manufacturers Association in Cambodia, which represents most of the country’s garment factories, said it knew nothing of the deal, either. Spokesmen for the National Police and army could not be reached.

_peter@cambodiadaily.com_

Indonesian Firm Lands Deal to Supply Uniforms - The Cambodia Daily






_














SPR2 Pindad_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Ministry of transport sign contract to procure 5 navigation vessels valued around $46 Million with PT.Palindo Marine






Specs:
- Panjang keseluruhan 60 meter
- Panjang perpendicular 54 meter
- Lebar 12 meter
- Tinggi 4,7 meter
- Sarat max 3,5 meter
- Vs 100% MCR 15 knot
- Jarak jelajah kapal 4000 Nautical Mile

_Kemenhub Beli 5 Unit Kapal Navigasi Rp 618 Miliar_



kemenhub kerja sama luar negeri bangun kapal

Direktorat Jenderal Perhubungan Laut Kementerian Perhubungan akan bekerja sama dengan pihak luar negeri, yakni Jepang dan Belanda untuk pembangunan empat "kapal induk."





_ilustrasi "kapal induk"_ 

Direktur Kenavigasian Direktorat Jenderal Perhubungan Laut Kementerian Perhubungan, Bambang Wiyanto, di Jakarta, Senin, mengatakan, nilai pendanaan dari kedua negara itu mencapai Rp2 triliun untuk pembangunan empat unit "kapal induk."

"Pendanaan dari luar negeri ini dengan JICA (Agen Kerja Sama internasional Jepang) dan Belanda," ucapnya. 

Tidak dijelaskan apa pengertian "kapal induk" yang dia maksud itu. Kerja sama tersebut direncanakan dimulai pada 2017.

Dia menyebutkan tahun depan akan dikerjakan dua paket, Paket I yaitu pembangunan 16 kapal kenavigasian, paket II yaitu pembangunan empat "kapal induk".

"Selama lima tahun ini target kita 50 kapal terbangun," imbuhnya.

Bambang mengaku pembangunan kapal tersebut untuk memenuhi kebutuhan kapal kenavigasian yang saat ini baru mencapai 63 kapal. "Idealnya, sekitar 125 kapal," katanya.

Menurut dia, usia kapal beberapa sudah sangat tua, yakni ada yang mencapai 40 tahun. "Kapal-kapal lama ini akan kita scrap (potong-potong)," tukasnya. 

Saat ini, dia mengatakan, pembangunan kapal yang sudah dilakukan penandatangan kontrak sebanyak 20 kapal. 

Dia mengatakan kapal kenavigasian tersebut memberikan peranan yang cukup penting dan strategis, terutama dalam mendukung terciptanya keselamatan pelayaran di perairan Indonesia.

"Kapal kenavigasian ini berfungsi untuk melaksanakan pemeliharaan sarana bantu navigasi pelayaran (SBNP) serta melakukan pendistribusian perbekalan di seluruh wilayah Indonesia," katanya. 

_kemenhub kerja sama luar negeri bangun kapal - (d) - ANTARA News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*





Militer Indonesia-Amerika Serikat latihan bersama di Pekanbaru
Senin, 22 Februari 2016 12:09 WIB - 2.552 Views




*
_Direktur Latihan Bersama Indonesia-Amerika Serikat, Kolonel Pasukan Novlamirsyah, bersalam komando bersama pemimpin regu Baret Hijau Angkatan Darat Amerika Serikat, Kapten James Tolley, pada pembukaan latihan gabungan TNI AU-US SOCPAC di Batalion Komando 462/Pulanggeni, di Pekanbaru, Riau, Senin (22/2/16). 13 personel pasukan khusus Baret Hijau Amerika Serikat dan Korps Pasukan Khas TNI AU mengasah strategi dan praktik tempur dalam latihan bersama bertajuk JCET Vector Balance Iron, yang digelar selama dua pekan ke depan di Provinsi Riau. (ANTARA FOTO/FB Anggoro)_

Pekanbaru (ANTARA News) - Batalion Komando 462/Pulanggeni Korps Pasukan Khas TNI AU yang bermarkas di Pangkalan Udara TNI AU Roesmin Nurjadin dan Komando Operasi Khusus Pasifik Angkatan Darat Amerika (_US Special Operation Command Pacific_/US-SOCPAC) menggelar latihan bersama di Pekanbaru, Riau, selama dua pekan mendatang.

"Latihan bersama ini digelar untuk saling berbagi informasi dan meningkatkan kemampuan khususnya dalam upaya penanggulangan terorisme," kata Komandan Batalion Komando 462/Pulanggeni, Letnan Kolonel Pasukan Solihin, di Pekanbaru, Senin.

Ia mengatakan, latihan bersama yang digelar sejak hari ini hingga 7 Maret 2016 mendatang diikuti 15 personel militer SOCPAC Amerika Serikat dan satu kompi Batalion Paskhas 462/Pulanggeni.

Menurut dia, latihan itu terbagi dalam dua agenda dimana pada pekan pertama dilakukan di seputaran Pangkalan Udara RSN dan pekan ke dua akan dilakukan di _Air Weapon Range_ Siabu, Kabupaten Kampar.

"Untuk pekan pertama akan dilakukan secara materi klasikal, agendanya studi kasus. Pada pekan ke dua nanti dilakukan bertahan di alam bebas di Siabu serta simulasi pembebasan sandera di Labersa," ujarnya.

Selama latihan bersama seluruh personil akan tinggal di barak Batalion 462/Pulanggeni.

Sementara itu, komandan tim Amerika Serikat, Kapten James Tolle, menyambut baik kegiatan tersebut. Ia mengatakan tujuan latihan bersama itu membangun hubungan baik serta bertukar pengetahuan.

"Nanti kami akan berlatih membangun skenario militer serta bertahan di Sinaboi. Kami sangat menyambut baik kegiatan ini," ujarnya.

Tolle mengatakan, kegiatan ini melibatkan enam anggota ini SOCPAC dan beberapa anggota cadangan. "Akan ada sekitar 13 personil yang akan dilibatkan dalam latihan bersama ini," ujarnya.

Korps Pasukan Khas TNI AU sejauh ini tidak memiliki "padanan" dari sisi organisasi dan fungsi utamanya dengan pasukan khusus dari negara manapun

Militer Indonesia-Amerika Serikat latihan bersama di Pekanbaru - ANTARA News







*
Dislitbang TNI AD*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

FPU Indonesia at Darfur, Republic of North Sudan, Afrika

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

_5th year Independence Day commemorationed at the Palace, for the first time carried out by the government of Indonesia Jakarta August 17, 1950. (IPPHOS - Antara Photo)._
















_Plumbungan, East Java on May 11, 1946. (Hugo Wilmar-Nederland Instituut voor Militaire Historie)._





_Dutch soldiers showed a picture of President Sukarno seized from the homes of suspected Indonesian fighters. The painting was created based on photos of Mendur brothers. Cirebon, July 27, 1947. (Collection of Bronbeek Museum )._





_Arrived at Bangkalan Madura, 1947 (Collection of Bronbeek Museum )._





_Nurses from the Indonesian Red Cross served on the battlefield. Somewhere in Central Java_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Going Home

#Leopard2A4 #Army #Tanks

@irwinday

















LATIHAN PERANG KOTA MARINIR

Prajurit Marinir melaksanakan latihan di Pusat Latihan Tempur Grati, Pasuruan, Jawa Timur, Februari 2016. Latihan yang menitikberatkan pada perang kota dan Operasi Daerah Hutan Berpenduduk (ODHB) tersebut bertujuan untuk meningkatkan kemampuan dan keterampilan prajurit dalam menghadapi tugas operasi pertempuran kota dan hutan berpenduduk. (FOTO: Dispen KORMAR)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

ayibarishi said:


> I want to ask somethink about Indonesian Defence, to Indonesian borothers. For now:
> 
> 1. What is the 3 bigger outside thereats for Indonesia?
> 
> 2. What is the first 3 bigger domestic thereats for Indonesian peace and stability?
> 
> 3. What is the Indonesian undeclared enemys use this instruments already for undeclared armless war?* Economy*? Terorism? *Playing indonesian politicians like bribe*? Ethnic plays for internal "ethnic" or "religious" sub group? Not respect sea or air borders? Etc.
> 
> And How?.. I am little informed about indonesia. Pls write natural. Thanks from now...



Talking about economy sector, we have a new regulation to stop exporting our raw material. When we were going to implement the law we can see many writing in WSJ/ Reuters, etc talking with negative tone about that policy, according to them by doing so we will hurt our economy. In short they dont like that......

And now we can see that despite our raw material banning regulation, our economy is still going up, better than IMF and other institution projection, starting in the end of 2015 and the start of 2016. Beside that we even can get the most foreign investment within ASEAN now, and our stock market is the top performing one in Asia currently.

With about 25 smelter project to process our raw material is near complete ( 70-90 percent complete), our industry will likely get much better support to compete globally due to the law implementation.

That kind of war can only be respond by Indonesian idealist, particularly the intelectualls class. Currently we have NGO, honest experts, respected religious leaders and organisations, and most of our Media are also still in the right side now.

In the early reformation, there is political attack sent to our state owned corporations, particularly the strategic ones like in telecommunication (Indosat case) and aerospace. IMF and inside political actors are responsible of that. Even we sell our sands to help Singapore reclamation, taking the sand from our island near Singapore. Unpatriotic act by our ruler at that time. Luckily we can stop sending our sands to Singapore due to our people and media protest.

As a democratic country, people can make counter attack in every election for such move. And we also can play media chart as well as political party is now afraid of such move by seeing 2004 election, and now 2014 election. Our people is smart, they can punch any ruler who doesnt keep his/her initial promise during campaign.

And if we can overthrow Soekarno and Soeharto in the past, so it reveal our people strength to seek justice and fair system, current government must hear people voice to survive.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

ayibarishi said:


> I want to ask somethink about Indonesian Defence, to Indonesian borothers. For now:
> 
> 1. What is the 3 bigger outside thereats for Indonesia?
> 
> 2. What is the first 3 bigger domestic thereats for Indonesian peace and stability?
> 
> 3. What is the Indonesian undeclared enemys use this instruments already for undeclared armless war? Economy? Terorism? Playing indonesian politicians like bribe? Ethnic plays for internal "ethnic" or "religious" sub group? Not respect sea or air borders? Etc.
> 
> And How?.. I am little informed about indonesia. Pls write natural. Thanks from now...



Indonesian Military (TNI) commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo has warned that Indonesia could be the site of proxy wars between major powers aimed at controlling the country’s natural resources.

*Indonesia faces proxy war: Army chief*


The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | March 10 2015 | 7:35 PM

Indonesia is facing a proxy war in which a third party is being used to attack Indonesia in any way, Army chief of staff Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo said on Tuesday.

“A clear example of a proxy war is the seceding of East Timor [ now Timor Leste] from Indonesia. Why were there efforts to secede East Timor from Indonesia? ” he asked students at Diponegoro University in Semarang.

“It turned out that there was the Great Sunrise [oil field] in Timor Gap. A book on this issue was written by an Australian who was an adviser to [then separatist movement leader] Xanana Gusmao.”

Gatot also pointed out the huge demonstration against 19 companies in 2013 that led to mass layoffs and rallies against 20 oil palm plantations managed by Indonesians.

“In the end, many of the oil palm plantations were shut down and sold to foreigners. However there was not a single demonstration against foreign-owned oil palm plantations,” he said.

The four-starred general also said proxy war had targeted young people, saying there were 21 cases of university campuses being vandalized by their own students in the past three years.

He added that the rampant circulation of drugs among the youth was connected to the proxy war with an aim to weaken Indonesian youths.

Gatot said to mitigate proxy war in Indonesia, all parties, especially the youth, had to be able to use logic, have a conscience and think. He also called on the students to work on themselves to further develop Indonesia. (nvn)(+++)


Indonesia faces proxy war: Army chief | The Jakarta Post


*TNI chief strikes alarmist tone on proxy war*


The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | December 15 2015 | 5:12 PM

“There are many ways that foreign countries could control our natural resources, one of the strategies is by using a proxy war. We can already sense that proxy war is creeping in today and we should be on the alert because it could be on its way,” Gatot said in Makassar, South Sulawesi, over the weekend.

A proxy war is a war instigated by a major power but in which it does not itself participates. It uses other governments and agents, including non-state actors to do the fighting. It can involve countries fighting their opponent’s allies, or assisting their allies in fighting their opponent.

Gatot said that the signs of a proxy war could already be felt.

“[The strategy of proxy war] includes control of the media in Indonesia. The media engineers conflict between the military and police or between political parties, and instigates societal and cultural change. [There is also] drug smuggling, which has been going on for a long time,” he said.

Gatot said that Indonesia could easily prevent the outbreak of a proxy war as it already had the solution.

“We have Pancasila and the communal spirit [gotong royong]. We should revive those values,” he said.

According to Gatot, currently around the world countries are scrambling to get their hands on dwindling natural resources, especially energy.

He claimed that the increased use of fuel between 2007 and 2009 had triggered skyrocketing costs of food by at least 75 percent.

“It is predicted that with the depletion of fossil-based energy resources, in the future conflict will be more about controlling food resources, clean water, and bio energy, all of which comes from areas on the equator,” Gatot said.

The TNI commander said that three key regions on the equator; Indonesia, Central Africa, and Central America, could be targeted by major powers hungry for resources.

“So Indonesia would be a center for energy resources, a food basket and source of clean water. It would be a future target for the agents of foreign countries that don’t have those kind of luxuries,” Gatot said.

Gatot has been preoccupied with the concept of proxy war for a while.

While serving as the Army chief of staff, Gatot said that he was convinced that Timor Leste seceded from Indonesia as a result of a proxy war waged to control the oil field in the Timor Gap.

Gatot also claimed that the major street protests and rallies that led to mass layoffs among 20 oil palm plantations managed by Indonesians were also part of a proxy war, which was directed at shutting down the operations of many Indonesian-controlled palm oil plantations, so that they could then be sold off to foreign companies.

TNI chief strikes alarmist tone on proxy war | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Pindad SSX Battle Rifle
Scheduled to be launched this year.

DMR Version
note : the tester in this pic does not use the bipod but using a three branch as bipod to test the recoil of this weapon 





Assault Version





photo credit : Ijal Lubis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Final Approach

#F16


----------



## MarveL

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 294938



Minie"me'


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The last batch delivery, consist of 4 units Super Tucano for Indonesian Air Force spotted at Luqa, Malta International Airport, 21 Feb 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Pindad SSX Battle Rifle
> Scheduled to be launched this year.
> 
> DMR Version
> note : the tester in this pic does not use the bipod but using a three branch as bipod to test the recoil of this weapon
> View attachment 294951
> 
> 
> Assault Version
> View attachment 294952
> 
> 
> photo credit : Ijal Lubis


It's way to big in size


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_President ask TNI to prepare the planning for the upcoming defense budget increase to 1.5% GDP or around Rp 250 T = $18.7B (with today rates.)_



Anggaran Akan Dinaikkan Jadi Rp 250 Triliun, Presiden Jokowi Minta TNI Siapkan Perencanaan

Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) mengemukakan, dirinya menyadari bahwa untuk membangun TNI yang profesional dan disegani harus mampu memenuhi alutsista (alat utama sistem persenjataan) bagi tiga matra secara terpadu.






Presiden memberikan sedikit gambaran, bahwa anggaran TNI sekarang ini atau sebelumnya kurang lebih 0,89% dari PDB _(product domestic bruto_) yang sebelumnya lagi kurang lebih 0,78% dari PDB dan sekarang paling tidak 1,1% dari PDB kita.

_“Ke depan kalau pertumbuhan ekonomi bisa naik paling tidak diatas 6, akan muncul angka 1,5 % dari PDB dan ini sebuah angka yang besar. Perhitungan saya tadi kurang lebih bisa mencapai Rp 250 triliun,”_ kata Presiden Jokowi dalam pengantarnya pada rapat masalah penguatan TNI, di kantor Kepresidenan, Jakarta, Selasa (23/2) siang.

Presiden mengingatkan, agar angka-angka itu harus mulai diantisipasi dari sekarang. Artinya, harus ada sebuah perencanaan yang matang, betul-betul matang, betul-betul detail, betul-betul terinci sehingga anggaran dan uang itu betul-betul dipergunakan dengan baik, tepat guna dan juga terdesain dari awal.

Presiden Jokowi juga menegaskan, agar dilihat penggunaan produk-produk dalam negeri . Ia mengingatkan ini sangat penting sekali. Diakui Presiden, memang belanja-belanja yang ada sudah ada porsi-porsi baik, belanja pegawai, belanja alutsista juga sudah baik.

Tapi Presiden mengingatkan sekali lagi bahwa perencanaannya harus matang. “Detail dalam sebuah strategi pembangunan kekuatan kita seperti apa, ini mungkin yang kita inginkan ke depan,” tuturnya.

Tampak hadir dalam rapat terbatas itu antara lain Wakil Presiden Jusuf Kalla, Menko Polhukam Luhut B. Pandjaitan, Menko Perekonomian Darmin Nasution, Menko PMK Puan Maharani, Mensesneg Pratikno, Seskab Pramono Anung, Kepala Staf Presiden Teten Masduki, Menteri Pertahanan Ryarmirzad Ryacudu, Mendagri Tjahjo Kumolo, Menlu Retno LP Marsudi, Panglima TNI Jenderal Gatot Nurmantyo, KSAD, KSAU, KSAL, dan Kapolri Jenderal Badrodin Haiti*.*

_*Anggaran Akan Dinaikkan Jadi Rp 250 Triliun, Presiden Jokowi Minta TNI Siapkan Perencanaan | Sekretariat Kabinet Republik Indonesia*_


kira-kira dalam 2 tahun kedepan bisa tercapai nggak ya?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> It's way to big in size



Nope, its standard size for DMR/EBR - its a semi-sniper rifle and surely its not for close quarter battle.
Pindad has long experience making rifle, not just produce it under license but made own brand.
We do own R&D not just buying license production.
UAE even puchase weapon from Pindad along with techological transfer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zarvan said:


> It's way to big in size



For comparison
SS2 V1: length 997mm; weight 4.06kg _PT. Pindad (Persero) - SS2-V4 Kal. 5.56 mm_
SS2 V4: length 1025mm; weight 4.15kg _PT. Pindad (Persero) - SS1-V1 Kal. 5,56 mm_

SSX standard barrel: length 920mm, weight 3.6kg
SSX long barrel: length 1050mm, weight 5.2kg
_http://duniamu.id/wp-content/upload...-da533a5f764fd70ddbfd796eb7433da458d58ba3.jpg)_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia seeks to raise defense budget

_Indonesian President Joko Widodo on Tuesday said that he sought to increase the country's defense budget in an effort to support facilities at the country's military. Joko said that Indonesian government would raise the allocation for defense and security to at least 250 trillion rupiah (about 18.717 billion U.S. dollars), or 1.5 percent of the country's GDP, in three years._






The president added that the hike could be achieved if the country's economy, which is the largest in Southeast Asia, increased 6 percent.

"Going forward, professionalized armed forces must be boosted by the development of weaponry," Joko said at the State Palace.

Indonesia's economy picked up to 5.04 percent at the final quarter of last year from 4.79 percent at the previous three months ended September amid the country's massive efforts to boost investment climate.

Former president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono previously said that Indonesia planned to step up its weaponry at the level which he called "the essential level," as the country had been long not to modernize weaponry.

However, President Jokowi insisted to use more domestically manufactured weaponry in part to boost the competitiveness of the country's weaponry industry.

_Terrorism, transnational crime and insurgency are among the main challenges being faced by the Indonesian military. _

_Indonesia seeks to raise defense budget - Xinhua | English.news.cn_


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesian and Malaysian navies to focus on improving ties*
BY BERNAMA - 23 FEBRUARY 2016

JAKARTA: The Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN) and the Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) will give new focus emphasizing on efforts to improve the existing ties between the two nations.

RMN chief Datuk Seri Ahmad Kamarulzaman Ahmad Badaruddin said among the approaches to be adopted were to strengthen people-to-people relationships, and not to take heed of things that could jeopardise the bilateral ties between the two countries.

He said the new approaches were among the matters discussed during his courtesy call on the Indonesian Minister of Defence Ryamizard Ryacudu here today.

Ahmad Kamarulzaman said the navies of both countries also agreed to emphasize on efforts to enhance military cooperation to face common threats.

“Malaysia and Indonesia are facing common threats, such as the militants, drug trafficking and cross-border crimes, and we must improve our cooperation to combat crime together,” he told reporters after meeting with Malaysian Ambassador to Indonesia, Datuk Seri Zahrain Mohamed Hashim here.

Ahmad Kamarulzaman said that during the courtesy call, Ryamizard also said that the good relationship between Malaysia and Indonesia navies was not only established through joint exercise, but also through personal ties at various levels.

Ahmad Kamarulzaman, who was appointed Navy chief last November, said among the reasons for his first visit to Indonesia was to pave the way for improving economical, political and social cooperation between both countries.

However, he said both parties did not raise the ‘issue’ of maritime borders, as they felt it was not really an issue, but more of a mapping problem of boundaries which were set during the colonial period.
“The real issues (discussed) were those of parties coming from outside, such as terrorists and militant groups,” he said, adding that the RMN also agreed to send two military ships to participate in a joint military exercise in Padang, West Sumatra in April. -- Bernama

Malaysian and Indonesian navies to focus on improving ties | New Straits Times | Malaysia General Business Sports and Lifestyle News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ayibarishi

Thanks for all answers. But when i go indonesia i see something else and i begining the wonder. Indonesian people can see or not see. They care or not care. They think or not think. What is their opinion anout it?..

I have a computer failure in indonesia my first days and i want new hard drive or ssd. They say go this shoping mall you can found someone sell computer part. I found from chinese businessman. I want to compare of course. All of computer part saler and repairer business run from another chinese businessman. And they inform each other about customers. I buy from someone but of course begining the really think. And my radar is open.

And in my Indonesia time i can see something. Is some business area can gain money, some chinese man come and make business in it? Of course all people do that when thay see money. But chinese people act like a conquerer this sector and have a dicision maker. And every chinese inside each other like a familiy. They always help, support and inform each other.

Even you need a doctor. You have two options. One: hospital. (Expensive, busy, chemical.) Two: Traditional tabib. (Cheaper but not every one is thrusted.) And if you want to go good dukun/sinshei, he or she must be chinese. 

And if you want to eat good food like mie pangsit, mie ayam, kuetiaw, they must be mostly chinese made in indonesia. Nearly all of the kacang goreng renyah, bakpao made and sell by the chinese people. And i read all the answers and think again.

Is that chinese economic invasion on Indonesia? Or not?.. Bcs economic invasion much much more important than a military invasion. Bcs when the time comes, you can not do anything. In turkey we have a word: If someone take money from someone else, that someone begin to take orders from them. And also i hear. Your president Jokowi accept all immigrant from chinese. With or without their money of course, even they are a worker.

For Indonesian people. That is threat or not?


----------



## kaka404

Zarvan said:


> It's way to big in size


i don't kow much about firearms. but if you have any reference to back your statement, it would be helpful if you post it here..
because, so far, when i see the last pic there and another pic from google a designated marksmen holding his rifle the


ayibarishi said:


> Thanks for all answers. But when i go indonesia i see something else and i begining the wonder. Indonesian people can see or not see. They care or not care. They think or not think. What is their opinion anout it?..
> 
> I have a computer failure in indonesia my first days and i want new hard drive or ssd. They say go this shoping mall you can found someone sell computer part. I found from chinese businessman. I want to compare of course. All of computer part saler and repairer business run from another chinese businessman. And they inform each other about customers. I buy from someone but of course begining the really think. And my radar is open.
> 
> And in my Indonesia time i can see something. Is some business area can gain money, some chinese man come and make business in it? Of course all people do that when thay see money. But chinese people act like a conquerer this sector and have a dicision maker. And every chinese inside each other like a familiy. They always help, support and inform each other.
> 
> Even you need a doctor. You have two options. One: hospital. (Expensive, busy, chemical.) Two: Traditional tabib. (Cheaper but not every one is thrusted.) And if you want to go good dukun/sinshei, he or she must be chinese.
> 
> And if you want to eat good food like mie pangsit, mie ayam, kuetiaw, they must be mostly chinese made in indonesia. Nearly all of the kacang goreng renyah, bakpao made and sell by the chinese people. And i read all the answers and think again.
> 
> Is that chinese economic invasion on Indonesia? Or not?.. Bcs economic invasion much much more important than a military invasion. Bcs when the time comes, you can not do anything. In turkey we have a word: If someone take money from someone else, that someone begin to take orders from them. And also i hear. Your president Jokowi accept all immigrant from chinese. With or without their money of course, even they are a worker.
> 
> For Indonesian people. That is threat or not?


in my opinion you've experience only a fraction of indonesia if you think like this.. you might wanna spend more time in indonesia..... oh an keep in mind that indonesia is a home to many ethnics including tionghoas, arabics, indias etc and all of them are indonesian..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Army Aviation Mi-35P Hind helicopters live firing exercise.


----------



## MarveL

*





Indonesia to develop defense systems*
thejakartapost.com, Jakarta | February 23 2016 | 10:31 PM





*Upgrades: *President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has said the government aims to modernize Indonesia’s primary defense systems._ (Tempo)_

Indonesia is set to modernize its primary defense systems (alutsista) in order to strengthen the country's defense capabilities.

In a limited meeting held at the Presidential Office in Jakarta on Monday, President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo said Indonesia’s current defense budget amounted to 1.1 percent of the country’s gross domestic product (GDP), slightly up from previous allocations of 0.89 percent of GDP in 2015 and 0.79 percent in 2014.

Jokowi added that with targeted economic growth of 6 percent, Indonesia’s defense budgetary allocation would increase to 1.5 percent of GDP, worth around Rp 250 trillion (US$18.66 billion).

"It’s a very large amount. This should be anticipated from now on. There should be proper and detailed planning so the budget allocation will be well-targeted and well-planned from the very beginning," Jokowi said.

With such defense system development, he hoped the Indonesian Military would be ready to anticipate threats in the future as geographically, two-thirds of the country’s territorial area was sea. Such a geographical situation would affect the constellation of warfare in the future, the President said.

"I’m really aware that to build a professional and respected Indonesian Military, we should be able to meet our defense equipment requirements" he added.

Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung said the country's defenses needed to be developed to protect the archipelago.

"The President wants to know the strength of military capacity needed to secure and maintain the vast territory of this country. Moreover, we know Indonesia is an archipelagic country; so, early readiness of our defenses is very important," he told reporters. (ebf)

Indonesia to develop defense systems | The Jakarta Post




*TNI to Improve Defence Over Eastern Indonesia in 2016*
TUESDAY, 23 FEBRUARY, 2016 | 19:44 WIB





*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - President Joko Widodo has called on the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) to develop more bases outside of the island of Java, with Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung, stating that development of TNI's bases needs to start from the outlying areas of Indonesia.

"The President has asked TNI to focus on defending Indonesia - not just Java," said Pramono after a closed meeting to discuss the prospects of reinforcing TNI's defense capacity at the President's Office on Tuesday, February 23, 2016.

It is known that President Joko Widodo held an extraordinary, limited meeting about further developing TNI's firepower - with the President instructing TNI to reinforce its' bases outside of Java, in addition to procuring more weapon systems in a transparent manner. Pramono also said that the President wants Indonesia too substantially increase its' defence capacity, because he deems regional rivalry as inevitable.

TNI's Commander in Chief Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo, said that TNI's airforce bases are concentrated in Madiun, Jogjakarta, and Malang - but in the future, Nurmantyo said that TNI will begin to develop its' bases in Biak , Morotai, Merauke, and other strategic spots across Eastern Indonesia. "This will help also help improve our flight training as increasing its' cost-efficiency will allow our pilots could practice at any time," he said.

Nurmantyo said that the defence of Indonesia's outer-most islands still needs to be worked on - especially around Eastern Indonesia, which is crucial to aiding TNI-AU to perform its' duty to defend Indonesia's sovereignty. "We have no bases in Eastern Indonesia to support our Sukhoi fleets," he said. "If our Sukhoi fleet lands in Ambon and needs to replace its' batteries, or oxygen tank for instance - it has to be flown in from Western Indonesia."

TNI, continued Nurmantyo, will begin to plan the expansion sometime in 2016, and that the President has asked him and other related ministries to begin surveying which area is most strategic and cost-efficient for the construction of such bases. "The President wants the construction to be as cost-effective as it could be," Nurmantyo said.

*TNI to Improve Defence Over Eastern Indonesia in 2016 | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal*


----------



## MarveL




----------



## Zarvan

18 Billion dollars is great budget I am hopeful to see its results in Indonesian Forces. Indonesia should go for Global role including Military wise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKRI

Google translate.
Defense and Security Industry Austria Visit PINDAD


Bandung (22/2), at the Auditorium Building Directorate PINDAD conducted visits of defense, and security industries group comprising Austria Austrian Institute of Technology (AIT), Austrian Defence & Security Industry (WKO), BMVIT, Frequentis, Oberaigner Powertrain, Rosenbauer , Steyr Mannlicher, Scotty, Special Purpose Powertrain and Trumer Schutzbauten. Purpose of the visit is in order to establish Possible cooperation between companies in the defense and security sectors of Austria with PINDAD. The group was received by the Director of Technology and Development, Ade Bagdja and Head of Business Development, Yayat Ruyat.

In his presentation, Yayat Ruyat introduce the business scope Pindad along with the products it produces today, including co-operation ever undertaken by several companies in the field of security and defense industries from overseas. "We are currently developing the boat and the tank turret for Rhino in cooperation with the company from the outside, but it also contained excavators in commercial products sector. The current development also focused on large-caliber ammunition and weapons sertaTank ", said Yayat.

Leader of the group Delegation of Austria, Reinhard Marak, expressed his appreciation to the development of various products Pindad and opens possibilities for cooperation with similar industries of Austria. "The development of products Pindad very interesting and opens the possibility to cooperate with the security and defense industries Austria which is also growing rapidly, there are about 100 companies working in the sector", said Reinhard.

Some companies from Austria presented a brief regarding the specialization of its products, its advantages, as well as production capacity. The delegation then visited the production facilities and the Special Vehicles division Display of weapons before leaving the complex PT Pindad (Persero).

Pindad open space to work together over in line with the plans and needs of the company, according the company's vision to become a manufacturer of defense equipment and leading security in Asia in 2023 through product innovation and strategic partnerships. (Ryan)


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Prajurit Komando Batalyon 462 Paskhas TNI AU mengikuti arahan prajurit Amerika Serikat dari kesatuan Special Operation Command Pacific (US Socpac) pada latihan tembak reaksi di Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin, Pekanbaru, Rabu (24/2/2016). Pasukan elit Paskhas TNI AU dan US SOCPAC saling bertukar ilmu tentang teknik dan strategi perang dalam latihan bersama "JCET Vector Balance Iron" di Provinsi Riau. (ANTARA FOTO/FB Anggoro)


----------



## kaka404

Zarvan said:


> 18 Billion dollars is great budget I am hopeful to see its results in Indonesian Forces. Indonesia should go for Global role including Military wise.


global role... we already have
for example: garuda contingent. Peacekeepers drawn from the Indonesian military that serve with the United Nations since early 60s.
we also have a big peacekeeping training facility here... 
or are you expecting indonesia to join an unclear and debatable war somewhere in this planet??? i hope that never happen...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

ayibarishi said:


> Thanks for all answers. But when i go indonesia i see something else and i begining the wonder. Indonesian people can see or not see. They care or not care. They think or not think. What is their opinion anout it?..
> 
> I have a computer failure in indonesia my first days and i want new hard drive or ssd. They say go this shoping mall you can found someone sell computer part. I found from chinese businessman. I want to compare of course. All of computer part saler and repairer business run from another chinese businessman. And they inform each other about customers. I buy from someone but of course begining the really think. And my radar is open.
> 
> And in my Indonesia time i can see something. Is some business area can gain money, some chinese man come and make business in it? Of course all people do that when thay see money. But chinese people act like a conquerer this sector and have a dicision maker. And every chinese inside each other like a familiy. They always help, support and inform each other.
> 
> Even you need a doctor. You have two options. One: hospital. (Expensive, busy, chemical.) Two: Traditional tabib. (Cheaper but not every one is thrusted.) And if you want to go good dukun/sinshei, he or she must be chinese.
> 
> And if you want to eat good food like mie pangsit, mie ayam, kuetiaw, they must be mostly chinese made in indonesia. Nearly all of the kacang goreng renyah, bakpao made and sell by the chinese people. And i read all the answers and think again.
> 
> Is that chinese economic invasion on Indonesia? Or not?.. Bcs economic invasion much much more important than a military invasion. Bcs when the time comes, you can not do anything. In turkey we have a word: If someone take money from someone else, that someone begin to take orders from them. And also i hear. Your president Jokowi accept all immigrant from chinese. With or without their money of course, even they are a worker.
> 
> For Indonesian people. That is threat or not?



Well, if we talk about electronics spare parts business in Indonesia, yup it is mostly Chinese business who owns that since they can easily import from real Chinese businessmen in mainland China. So they have some kind of advantage at this point (supply chain).

But every industry has different nature as well, for instant in oil and gas Industry, it is Indonesian native who own the industry. From the biggest like PT Pertamina which is a state owned company until small contractors which are mostly private owned. I know exactly about this industry.

In term of asset, biggest companies are actually state owned. They are giant in Indonesia economy that control banks, telecommunication, mining, oil and gas industry, power plan and electricity, chemicals, aerospace, construction giant (Wijaya Karya, Hutama Karya, Waskita Karya, etc- in which Wijaya Karya itself controls 40 percent construction project in Indonesia and all of them have already gone abroad, like Waskita Karya with its Masjidil Haram renovation project, team up with Bin Laden construction ) etc

This year for instant we will revalue our state owned asset and the new valuation will give more room for them to invest, and the estimation said that we can add another 1 percent economic growth due to the revaluation that we make this year. The revaluation that we conduct this year itself is only a small portion of the potency of that, since the majority of state owned companies will not revalue their asset since revaluation will cost huge money as well as government tax.

Talking about restaurants, I doubt with your data though, they are many native entrepreneurs at that sectors and for the smalls restaurant I believe it is Native who controls it, mostly Madurese ethnic and Minang ethnic. And small food vendors in the Jakarta street are mostly Javanese/Sundanese owned.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

But I do believe that the government must act more to fight any cartel or do something that prevent big conglomeration by private owned enterprises dominate any market (unless if it is a state owned company since Indonesian people who owns that companies and government can control their pricing if necessary). 

It is because big conglomerations can potentially damage our political system as well if there are group of individuals who have too much money in their pocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zarvan said:


> 18 Billion dollars is great budget I am hopeful to see its results in Indonesian Forces. Indonesia should go for Global role including Military wise.



We need to wait for at least 2 or 3 more years until Indonesia's economic growth grow stronger before this policy can be fully implemented. Mr. President stated that there is prerequisite to this budget increase... more than 6% GDP growth...

That's why we, Indonesian members always said that economic strength will become the back bone of Indonesian military modernization.

Here's the current situation





The trend in the past 15 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Let's go move move

Sniper Marinir Mantapkan Keterampilan di Malang Selatan






@kuadikuat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

‪#‎foto‬ Simulasi Anti Teror di Banda Aceh, 23 Februari 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zero_wing

again good job indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Surveilance Fleet (No.5 Squadron)






@jeffprananda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

Great video of the SU-35

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKRI

*TNI to build new bases in eastern Indonesia*




The Indonesian Military (TNI) plans to set up new military bases in eastern Indonesia, with Biak and Merauke in Papua and Morotai in Maluku among the options for its the location.

TNI commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo pointed out that currently Indonesian forces, especially the Indonesian Air Force, were concentrated in Java.

He added that the Air Force base in Yogyakarta was designated for pilot training, while the Malang Air Force Base in East Java was being used as a Hercules squadron base. Another Air Force base in Madiun, East Java, was used as a base for fighter jets.

Gatot said such a heavy concentration of Air Force bases in Java had led to dense commercial aviation traffic in some regions, because commercial airlines were prohibited from passing air space in the center of the island, forcing them to fly through northern Java.

"If we take a look at this, our defense forces are concentrated in Java. This is not right. We will develop military bases in eastern areas of Indonesia. This can boost the economy of those areas while at the same time allowing pilots to practice anytime. There are Biak, Morotai, Merauke and so on," Gatot told reporters after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Jakarta on Tuesday.

He added that TNI would also strengthen Indonesia's defense forces in outer islands, such Alor, Lirang and Wetar in East Nusa Tenggara.

"Earlier, we had East Timor [Timor Leste] as one of our outer islands facing Australia. Now, our outer islands are Lirang, Wetar and Alor," Gatot said.

"We need to increase our defense forces, so that we will have eyes and ears on our outer islands that can inform us on all developments," he added.

Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung said that during the meeting, President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo had demanded that the development of the country’s defense capabilities should happen all over Indonesia, rather than being concentrated in Java.

He added that President Jokowi had called for a higher budget allocation for TNI, with funds to exceed 1 percent of the gross domestic product (GDP). "If our economy grows by 6 percent, we expect the funds allocated for the Indonesian Military to be around Rp 200 trillion [US$14.9 billion] to Rp 240 trillion," Pramono said. (ebf)
- Home | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Paskhas TNI AU Latihan Gabungan dengan Pasukan Elite AS di Pekanbaru









_Paskhas TNI AU Latihan Gabungan dengan Pasukan Elite AS di Pekanbaru_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

*Pindad, British company collaborate to anticipate IT crimes*
Rabu, 24 Februari 2016 18:47 WIB | 648 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias state-owned enterprise specializing in military and commercial products PT Pindad is collaborating with British global defense company BAE Systems to anticipate information technology (IT) crimes and to strengthen national security in the cyber sector.

"Pindad, in collaboration with BAE Systems, has started defense and cybersecurity programs," President Director of Pindad Silmy Karim stated here on Wednesday.

According to Karim, awareness in cyber governance and security is still low in Indonesia due to which the number of crimes, such as hacking is quite high. 

He noted that the high number of cybercrimes is influenced by the massive growth in the number of internet users in Indonesia.

Silmy remarked that IT-based crimes could be identified as a non-conventional threat that could affect the sovereignty of a country even if there is no territorial violation as the attack comes from outside the area.

Silmy noted that Pindad had prepared several human resources, some 20-100 people, to strengthen defense and cyber security.

Pindad would embrace hackers to defend the nations interests, including safeguarding economic and state sovereignty.

According to data obtained from the Indonesia Security Incident Response Team on Internet Infrastructure, there were 48.8 million cyberattacks in 2014.

Silmy affirmed that it was an opportunity for Pindad to work with BAE Systems to maximize the application of dual-use technology to provide IT-based defense.

"We believe cybersecurity has the potential to provide protection and defense to strategic assets and the national economy," he added.(*)

Pindad, British company collaborate to anticipate IT crimes - ANTARA News


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Female members of the Indonesian Police Gegana Wanteror (Anti Terror) & Army Raider Infantry during joint anti terrorism exercise in Aceh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

anas_nurhafidz said:


> ‪#‎foto‬ Simulasi Anti Teror di Banda Aceh, 23 Februari 2016
> 
> View attachment 295150
> View attachment 295149
> View attachment 295151
> View attachment 295152
> View attachment 295153
> View attachment 295154
> View attachment 295155





Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Female members of the Indonesian Police Gegana Wanteror (Anti Terror) & Army Raider Infantry during joint anti terrorism exercise in Aceh.
> 
> View attachment 295275
> 
> View attachment 295276
> 
> View attachment 295277
> 
> View attachment 295278


*Indonesia conducts anti-terrorism exercise in Aceh*
February 23, 2016 | By Daily Witness Staff | Reply

Banda Aceh, Indonesia, Feb 23 (EFE).- Counter-terrorism forces in Indonesiaon Tuesday performed a role play exercise that saw them save hostages from a bus and bank in Banda Aceh city, in the northern part of Sumatra island.

The streets were closed to the public for the exercise, which started at around10am local time (3am GMT) and lasted for less than 10 minutes.

During the training drill, some officers played the roles of terrorists and captives. In the scenario, armed military personnel first saved hostages from a bus that had been hijacked by terrorists and then broke intoIndonesia Bank, where the terrorists were demanding around $1 million in cash.

The exercise comes in the wake of the Jan. 14 coordinated bomb and gun assault on downtown Jakarta that left eight people, including four assailants, dead.

The Islamic State (IS) claimed responsibility for the attack, which targeted the world’s largest Muslim country.

Police have made numerous arrests following the attack, and the country has drawn up plans for tougher anti-terrorism laws.

Indonesia’s National Police are set to receive an additional $140 million in the revised 2016 state budget, enabling them to complete the construction of a new headquarters for a counterterrorism unit, The Jakarta Post reported Saturday. EFE

ac/uw/amg

anti terorist exercise in aceh, the airforce and US' SF joint training in riau, multilateral naval exercise in west sumatera (april).... sumatera got a bit busy this year huh??


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

kaka404 said:


> *Indonesia conducts anti-terrorism exercise in Aceh*
> February 23, 2016 | By Daily Witness Staff | Reply
> 
> Banda Aceh, Indonesia, Feb 23 (EFE).- Counter-terrorism forces in Indonesiaon Tuesday performed a role play exercise that saw them save hostages from a bus and bank in Banda Aceh city, in the northern part of Sumatra island.
> 
> The streets were closed to the public for the exercise, which started at around10am local time (3am GMT) and lasted for less than 10 minutes.
> 
> During the training drill, some officers played the roles of terrorists and captives. In the scenario, armed military personnel first saved hostages from a bus that had been hijacked by terrorists and then broke intoIndonesia Bank, where the terrorists were demanding around $1 million in cash.
> 
> The exercise comes in the wake of the Jan. 14 coordinated bomb and gun assault on downtown Jakarta that left eight people, including four assailants, dead.
> 
> The Islamic State (IS) claimed responsibility for the attack, which targeted the world’s largest Muslim country.
> 
> Police have made numerous arrests following the attack, and the country has drawn up plans for tougher anti-terrorism laws.
> 
> Indonesia’s National Police are set to receive an additional $140 million in the revised 2016 state budget, enabling them to complete the construction of a new headquarters for a counterterrorism unit, The Jakarta Post reported Saturday. EFE
> 
> ac/uw/amg
> 
> anti terorist exercise in aceh, the airforce and US' SF joint training in riau, multilateral naval exercise in west sumatera (april).... sumatera got a bit busy this year huh??



Indonesian Military have more than 100 exercise engagement per year with US military alone, not to mention with other country like Australia


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian president reiterates defence spending plan*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
23 February 2016


Indonesian president Joko Widodo has reiterated a pledge to more than double the country's defence budget to support the modernisation of the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI).

In comments reported by state news agency Antara on 23 February, Widodo said if the country can achieve economic expansion of 6% per year he would support defence budget growth towards a target of appropriating 1.5% of GDP to defence by 2020.

According to Widodo, this would provide a military expenditure of approximately IDR250 billion (USD18.6 billion), which is more than double the defence budget for 2016, which reached IDR99.5 trillion: a 2% increase over 2015.

Indonesian president reiterates defence spending plan | IHS Jane's 360


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@Ahmad_Chaidir

AW139 Sudah mengudara

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKRI

*LAPAN-Chiba University to launch satellite in 2018*
Jumat, 26 Februari 2016 01:06 WIB | 126 Views

Pekanbaru, Riau (ANTARA News) - Indonesias National Aeronautics and Space Agency (LAPAN) in cooperation with Japans Chiba University plans to launch a satellite for continental observation and other observation purposes in Indonesia in 2018.

"In the next two years, a satellite named Tanah Air I will be launched. The name has its own philosophical meaning," Professor Josephat Tetuko Sri Sumantryo, a professor from Chiba University, said during a general lecture at the Riau Islam University on Thursday.

The professor, who is Indonesian, will be the owner and also researcher and will work under the Josh Mocrowave Remote Sensoring Laboratory (JMRSL).

Josephat said the word "I" can mean the first letter in Indonesia.

He added that he had waited for this project for a long time as this was his opportunity to work for Indonesia. Although he had lived and worked in Japan for a long time, his nationalism still remained and "this will be the form of my nationalism that I will give to the country which is technology transfer." 

LAPAN is a non-ministerial government agency that carries out aeronautics research and development and application.

It supports the development of the satellite through research funds.

Josephat was born in Bandung, West Java, on June 25, 1970 and is a full-time professor at Center for Environmental Remote Sensing, University of Chiba, Japan, and also a visiting professor at various universities.

He is one of the holders of a micro-strip antenna that can be used to conduct direct communication with a satellite. He is also the inventor of circularly polarized synthetic aperture for unmanned aircraft and small satellites, as well as a three-dimensional weather forecast radar.
@Nihonjin1051

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## MarveL

*Letjen TNI Kiki Syahnakri: Indonesia Dalam Situasi Perang Generasi Keempat*
Kamis, 25 Februari 2016 22:40 WIB


*TRIBUNNEWS.COM, JAKARTA* - Tanpa disadari, Indonesia saat ini berada dalam situasi perang Generasi Keempat (G-IV).

Dalam perang ini, senjata yang digunakan bukanlah kecanggihan peralatan militer _(hardpower)_ tetapi senjata non militer (_softpower_) yang antara lain meliputi penghancuran budaya, ekonomi, perusakan moral generasi masa depan bangsa.

Selain berbiaya murah dibanding pengerahan senjata militer (_hardpower_), perang G-IV, yang biasanya disebut dengan istilah _proxy war_, tidak bertujuan jangka pendek tetapi berakibat fatal untuk jangka panjang di saat suatu bangsa sudah begitu terlambat menyadarinya.

Gaya hidup LGBT (Lesbian – Gay – Bisex dan Transgender) adalah salah satu senjata _(softpower)_ yang digunakan oleh negara adikuasa _(hegemony countries)_ yang bersifat kolonialisme dan imperialisme untuk menghancurkan nilai budaya, ketahanan ekonomi dan karakter bangsa.

Disebut sebagai G-IV, karena perang ini tidak lagi mengandalkan kekuatan militer tetapi terlebih menggunakan kekuatan budaya dan ekonomi.

Perang Generasi I (G-I) adalah perang tradisional dengan menyepakati hari perang dan perang Bharatayudha, sebagai contoh, adalah jenis perang G-I.

Perang Generasi II (G-II), adalah jenis perang kota dan Perang Generasi III (G-III) adalah perang dalam skala modern dengan menggunakan pengerahan senjata militer secara penuh seperti halnya Perang Dunia Pertama atau Perang Dunia Kedua.

“Perang G-IV tidak lagi mengandalkan senjata militer yang berbiaya mahal untuk pengerahannya.Perang ini lebih halus dan tak terlihat."

"Namun dalam jangka panjang, suatu negara akan dicaplok oleh negara lain melalui penguasaan ekonomi ataupun budayanya."

"Dan, Indonesia tanpa disadari oleh bangsanya pada saat ini telah memasuki G-IV,” ujar Kiki Syahnakri.

Menurut Mantan Wakasad itu, LGBT merupakan salah satu senjata yang digunakan negara adikuasa untuk menguasai negara lain dengan menghancurkan budaya asli dan menggantikan dengan budaya yang dapat menghancurkan negara tersebut dari dalam.

Memang lebih memakan waktu, Kiki mengurai lebih lanjut, tetapi sifatnya tidak menghancurkan secara fisik tetapi menghancurkan secara mental dan moral.

“Perang G-IV ini dimulai pada tahun awal tahun 2000-an, ketika bangsa Indonesia membiarkan dirinya diatur oleh konsultan asing dalam penyusunan undang-undang, termasuk amandemen UUD 1945."

"Indonesia menjadi incaran dan destinasi perang G-IV, karena posisinya yang strategis, besar dan kaya akan sumberdaya alam. Indonesia saat ini sudah dikelilingi oleh negara-negara hegemoni baik secara militer ataupun ekonomi. Papua yang saat ini menjadi target jika tidak diantisipasi dengan bijaksana di masa depan akan menjadi _the missing continent_,” ujar Kiki.

Sementara itu, Putut Prabantoro menjelaskan, bangsa Indonesia harus berani menyudahi konflik internal bangsa yang berlatarbelakang kepentingan ekomini, politik, kelompok ataupun suku.

Kelemahan di Indonesia adalah, konflik kepentingan itu menjadi besar ketika dipolitisir menjadi konflik antar agama.

Konflik horisontal itu secara tidak sadar akan melemahkan persatuan bangsa yang seharusnya dijaga oleh semua rakyat Indonesia. 

Semangat “Demi Indonesia Satu Tak Terbagi”, demikian Putut menjelaskan lebih lanjut, harusnya menjadi landasan berpijak bangsa Indonesia dalam mengantisipasi semua perang tak terlihat yang antara lain mengatasnamakan, hak asasi manusia (HAM), demokrasi, kebebasan berpendapat ataupun kebebasan berekspresi.



Letjen TNI Kiki Syahnakri: Indonesia Dalam Situasi Perang Generasi Keempat - Tribunnews.com Mobile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKRI

*Tim Western Fleet Quick Response (WFQR) IV Tanjungpinang with Wing Udara 2 Tanjungpinang catch-flagged ship Nigeria's , target of the operation of Interpol Norway and currently captured these ships have entered the waters of Indonesia, precisely 12.5 NM in waters north of Tanjung Berakit, Riau Islands.Indonesia.*
*




KRI Sultan Thaha Saifudin-376



*

*Batalyon Komposit Konga XXXV-A/Unamid (United Nations African Union Mission in Darfur)*
*












-Puspen TNI*

*Border patrol Satgas Yonif 406/Candra Kusuma.



*

om @MarveL gimana ih cara nya post thread biar gak gabung seperti post saya ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

NKRI said:


> *Tim Western Fleet Quick Response (WFQR) IV Tanjungpinang with Wing Udara 2 Tanjungpinang catch-flagged ship Nigeria's , target of the operation of Interpol Norway and currently captured these ships have entered the waters of Indonesia, precisely 12.5 NM in waters north of Tanjung Berakit, Riau Islands.Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRI Sultan Thaha Saifudin-376
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Batalyon Komposit Konga XXXV-A/Unamid (United Nations African Union Mission in Darfur)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Puspen TNI*
> 
> *Border patrol Satgas Yonif 406/Candra Kusuma.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> om @MarveL gimana ih cara nya post thread biar gak gabung seperti post saya ?


Biar gak gabung butuh jedah waktu, kalo foto batesnya 8 biji doank gak bisa lebih


----------



## Indos

Prof Joshapat keep helping Indonesian researcher while living in Japan.....

Some of Indonesian learning from him

Joshapat with 2 Gajah Mada University staff






Ms Siti Aisyah from Universitas Diponegoro finished her research and study. "I hope could continue and establish new center at Indonesia for marine environemntal observation collaborate with our Laboratory."


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia's military squad conduct anti-terrorism drills*

Holding semi-automatic rifles wearing protective gear and combat helmets with cameras, the military squad completed the exercise on Tuesday, in Banda Aceh, located on the island of Sumatra, Indonesia.






_Indonesian anti-terrorism Military squad show their skills during a Counter Terrorism Exercise in Banda Aceh, Indonesia earlier this week. Officials are seen standing on the side of a bank ready to face their attacker





A number of officers wearing combat helmets with cameras also stood on guard _


_




Officers utilised military vehicles throughout the exercise 





Standing in files the officers listen to commands from their superiors 





Marching in files with their gear officers brandished their rifles as they marched through the street

Indonesia's military squad conduct anti-terrorism drills | Daily Mail Online _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Good night from #leopard2A4 #mbt #tanks

@Irwinday


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Melengkapi Persenjataan Menjadi Prioritas

_Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu menegaskan, prioritas pengadaan alat utama sistem persenjataan tahun ini diutamakan untuk melengkapi peralatan yang sudah dibeli. Ke depan, pengadaan alutsista harus dilakukan secara lengkap._






Hal ini disampaikan seusai mendengarkan masukan Komisi I DPR, Kamis (25/2), di Jakarta. Dalam rapat dengar pendapat itu, Komisi I melaporkan hasil pantauan 13 anggota ke Pasuruan, Jawa Timur. Dalam kunjungan kerja itu, Komisi I mendapati tank tempur utama atau _main battle tank (MBT) Leopard yang dibeli pada 2012 tak dilengkapi alat komunikasi, alat bidik otomatis, dan perlengkapan pemeliharaan (toolkit). _Selain itu, prasarana latihan untuk Leopard tak tersedia sehingga latihan menembak diarahkan ke laut.

"Ke depan, tidak boleh begini lagi. Kalau yang Leopard kurang ini itu, kami penuhi dulu. Kalau Leopard saja belum terpenuhi (perlengkapannya), masak kami beli yang lain," kata Ryamizard.

Pada 2012, Indonesia membeli 163 tank yang terdiri dari 103 MBT, 50 tank medium, dan 10 tank pendukung. Ke-103 MBT ini terdiri dari 61 MBT Leopard Revolution dan 42 MBT Leopard 2A4. Adapun 50 tank medium adalah Marder 1A3. Pembelian tank ini bernilai 280 juta dollar AS (sekitar Rp 2,6 triliun) dari APBN 2012.

_ Direncanakan, 61 Leopard jenis Revolution akan tiba tahun ini. Dari jumlah ini, sebanyak 10 unit dikirim April, sedangkan sisanya pada November 2016. Tank-tank ini adalah bagian terakhir dari pemesanan tahun 2012._

Menurut Ryamizard, pengadaan perlengkapan untuk tank- tank Leopard ini akan diutamakan dengan produksi dalam negeri. Sebab, dengan demikian, pengadaan bisa dilakukan lebih cepat. Namun, apabila tidak memungkinkan, pembelian perlengkapan dari luar negeri pun akan dilakukan, tetapi tentu hal ini akan memerlukan waktu. Karena itu, dia tidak bisa memastikan pengadaan perlengkapan tank- tank Leopard akan rampung tahun 2016.

Sebelumnya, Ryamizard pernah menyampaikan bahwa tank-_tank Leopard tidak akan digunakan sampai kelengkapan operasional terpenuhi._ Dia juga mengakui bahwa ada kekurangan seperti pada alat komunikasi dan alat pemeliharaan. Ketiadaan alat komunikasi ini bisa memengaruhi operasional Leopard.

Kepala Staf TNI AD Jenderal TNI Mulyono direncanakan bulan depan berangkat ke Jerman untuk melihat alat komunikasi dan memantau uji senjata untuk Leopard. Apabila peralatan yang dipamerkan baik kualitasnya, TNI AD berharap bisa membeli perlengkapan tersebut.

 Pesawat F-16C/D

Masukan yang disampaikan juga terkait pembelian pesawat tempur strategis F-16. "Dulu DPR menyetujui pembelian lima F-16 yang lengkap dan baru, tapi kemudian tiba-tiba berubah menjadi 24 F-16 bekas," tutur Wakil Ketua Komisi I DPR Tubagus Hasanudin.

Saat ini, baru lima F-16 yang ada di Indonesia. Sebanyak tiga unit tak bisa dipakai dengan satu di antaranya terbakar saat akan lepas landas (take off) di Bandara Halim Perdana Kusuma, 16 April 2015.

Wakil Ketua Komisi I DPR Hanafi Rais menambahkan, pembelian alutsista ke depan seharusnya dilakukan secara lengkap dengan spesifikasi yang utuh seperti rencana awal.

"Jangan membeli tapi kurang senjata, tidak ada radar, dan sebagainya. Lebih baik membeli dengan kualitas yang utuh daripada beli secara bertahap. Sebab, ini terkait dengan efek gentar yang ingin dicapai," tutur Hanafi.

Selain perlu perbaikan rencana strategis dan realokasi penempatan alutsista, kata Hasanudin, perlu juga ada audit atas alutsista yang sudah ada. Pengadaan alutsista ke depannya, harus disesuaikan dengan geostrategis Indonesia.

_Melengkapi Persenjataan Menjadi Prioritas_



VTOL UAV, made by Army Reaserch & Development Agency





UCAV Multirotor prototype

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Susi Pudjiastuti segera tenggelamkan kapal buruan Interpol - ANTARA News

Mantab!


----------



## NKRI

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Biar gak gabung butuh jedah waktu, kalo foto batesnya 8 biji doank gak bisa lebih


oke thx om @anas_nurhafidz info nya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Australian Government warns of 'advanced stage' attack plans in Indonesia*
_February 26, 2016_

*Jakarta:* The Australian government has warned terrorists may be in the advanced stages of preparing attacks in Indonesia.

The updated travel advice on the Department of Foreign Affairs' website smartraveller came as Justice Minister Michael Keenan met Jakarta police chief Tito Karnavian to discuss the recent Jakarta attacks and Australia's ongoing efforts with Indonesia to combat terrorism in the region.

Mr Keenan said it was likely there would be more attacks in South-east Asia as violent extremists sought to inspire young people to take up their cause.

"Indonesia and our neighbours are all targets for [Daesh]-inspired terrorism in the same way as Australia," Mr Keenan said.

"This is of grave concern for Australia and the Australian government. We are working in close co-operation with our neighbours to keep the region safe from terror."

Mr Keenan has been to Indonesia three times since becoming justice minister, with the discussion mainly centred around shared counter-terrorism efforts.

Australian and Indonesian authorities have a history of strong cooperation in the field, with Australia supporting Indonesia in the investigation of several major terrorist attacks in Indonesia, resulting in arrests and convictions.

Indonesian authorities have proven highly effective in disrupting terrorist plots and networks. There have been more than 900 terrorism-related arrests and about 650 convictions since 2002.

"Recent indications suggest that terrorists may be in the advanced stages of preparing attacks in Indonesia," the smartraveller website entry for Indonesia says.

However the overall level of advice for the country has not changed.

"We advise you to exercise a high degree of caution in Indonesia, including Bali," it says.

Security in Bali has been immediately increased following the warning, with police and military personnel patrolling the airport.

Bali airport authority head Yusfandri Hona told Fairfax Media the authority was also conducting background checks on airport staff.

"We have further increased security throughout the airport in response to the travel warnings," he said after a meeting held to discuss threat.

Mr Yusfandri said this was on top of the high security alert put in place after the January 14 attacks.

Terror expert and chair in Global Islamic Politics at Deakin University Greg Barton said he suspected Australian authorities had intercepted communications that showed increased "chatter" that was cause for concern.

"When they intercept communications they might not necessarily get access to the contents of the message but may see an increase in frequency between two nodes of concern," Professor Barton said.

He said messaging services, such as Telegram, may contain encrypted messages but a flurry of activity could indicate imminent attacks.

"Some times places and times also come up in unencrypted messages," he said.

Professor Barton said prior to the 2002 Bali bombings the American Embassy had issued warnings of possible attacks in places such as Bali.

He said the Australian government had been criticised after the bombings for not having done so: "The position now is it is better to be safe with public communication."

The warning comes after the Australian government also warned of a possible attack in the Malaysian capital Kuala Lumpur on Sunday, indicating Australian agencies have received specific information about a potential terrorist plot.

Malaysia later said it was not aware of what might have prompted such a warning.

Indonesia is currently debating measures to tighten its anti-terror laws passed after the January 14 suicide bombings and shootings in Central Jakarta, which left eight dead.

"We can detect a terrorist network but we can't act before they have committed a crime," said national police chief Badrodin Haiti. "That is the weakness of our laws."

The draft legislation, seen by Fairfax Media, says an individual could be detained for up to six months if it was suspected they would carry out an act of terrorism.

It would also become an offence to join a terrorist group such as Islamic State, or recruit others, with a maximum punishment of seven years' jail.

The Bali police and airport authority convened meetings immediately after the updated warning from Australia.

National police spokesman Agus Rianto told Fairfax Media Indonesia was safe and security was under control.

"It is understandable if people are worried however [special forces police unit] Detachment 88 continues to chase people based on interrogations of people arrested recently," Mr Agus told Fairfax Media.

About 40 people have been detained in connection with the police probe to uncover the network of those involved in the Jakarta attacks.

Mr Agus said bombmaking materials such as nails and fertiliser had been found during the arrests.

"The President [Joko Widodo] said we are not afraid, however we remain alert," he said.

"The police along with related agencies and the people are working together to monitor the situation to make sure the security is there."

Foreign Minister Julie Bishop said the Australian government worked closely with the Indonesian government to address terrorism. "It is a shared threat," she said.

"I urge all Australians travelling, whether to Indonesia or elsewhere, to purchase travel insurance, register on smartraveller and to read the travel advice carefully before they travel."

Australian Government warns of 'advanced stage' attack plans in Indonesia



++++++


*Police insist Indonesia is ‘safe’*
_thejakartapost.com, Jakarta | National | Fri, February 26 2016, 6:36 AM_

In response to a travel warning issued by the Australian government, the National Police has insisted that Indonesia is a safe country.

"We guarantee the safety throughout Indonesia following the terrorism threat warning issued by Australia," National Police spokesman Brig. Gen Agus Rianto said on Thursday, as quoted by the Antara news agency.

Still, police would not overlook any threats and would take all information into account, he added.

The Australian government through the Australian Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade issued a warning on Thursday on possible "advanced stage" terrorist plans in Indonesia, urging Australian citizens to be on high alert at possible terrorist targets such as nightclubs, restaurants, international hotels and airports in places like Jakarta and Bali.

Foreign Affairs Minister Retno LP Marsudi said every country had the right to issue travel advisories for its citizens. She added that Indonesia would not issue an excessive response to the warning.

The ministry contacted the National Police regarding security, with the police responding that conditions in the country were safe.

"We are always on alert, but we don't depend on alerts given by other countries," she said as reported by kompas.com.

Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung said the government would use the warning from Australia as input for the authorities.

"We will tell the world that Indonesia is very safe and the government is able to control all security issues," he said at the State Palace, adding that control had been proven by police officers' ability to secure the capital and take down terrorists within three hours after the terrorist attack last month.

The attack on a police post and a Starbucks coffee shop on Jl. MH Thamrin in Central Jakarta left eight people dead, including four terrorists, and more than 25 injured. (rin)

Police insist Indonesia is ‘safe’ | The Jakarta Post


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Woman police #Aceh

@_anton

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Woman police #Aceh
> 
> @_anton
> 
> View attachment 295548


Looks like there is another one police woman qualified into Aceh's Gegana Wanteror unit after Briptu Nina (the one on the left)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

_surrounding bromo mountain_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Untold Stories...

Best medium airlift #CN295 #Aircraft






@jeff_prananda


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Air deployment






@jeff_prananda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

The Old Flanker
--------------------
Indonesian Air Force Su-27











Woman of the Indonesian Army
Although still not deployed as front line combatant, the Indonesian Army Women are well trained and prepared in military skills and knowledge. From border security deployment to peacekeeping deployment overseas. Taking part in all military sector as equal and reliable partner to the male servicemen.


----------



## NKRI

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> The Old Flanker
> --------------------
> Indonesian Air Force Su-27
> 
> View attachment 295595
> 
> 
> View attachment 295596


yang 01-02-03-04 bener-bener gak pernah nongol ya om


----------



## NKRI

MarveL said:


> alaaamakjangggg........


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

NKRI said:


>


Hahahahaha (padahal dah punya anak 1 tuh)


----------



## Nike

*TNI AL KEMBALI GELAR LATIHAN KEMAMPUAN PEPERANGAN ELEKTRONIKA*





Untuk meningkatkan kemampuan dan kesiapan operasional personel pengawak dan peralatan Peperangan Elektronika (Pernika) TNI Angkatan Laut dalam penyelenggaraan operasi laut. Dinas Komunikasi dan Peperangan Elektronika Angkatan Laut (Diskomlekal) kembali menggelar latihan kemampuan peperangan elektronika di jajaran TNI Angkatan Laut.

Kegiatan latihan yang berlangsung selama lima hari sejak tanggal 22 sampai dengan tanggal 26 Februari 2016 ini melibatkan 180 personil yang terdiri dari Diskomlekal, Dinas Pengamanan Angkatan Laut (Dispamal), Diskomlek Kotama (Koarmabar, Koarmatim, Kolinlamil, Kormar), Unsur KRI wilayah Koarmatim, Koarmabar dan Kolinlamil yang memiliki peralatan Pernika, Unsur Pesawat Udara (Pesud) Patmar Wing Udara, Yon Komlek Kormar dan pangkalan TNI Angkatan Laut yang dilengkapi alat Pernika.

Latihan Pernika TNI AL dengan tema “Diskomlekal beserta jajaran Komlek TNI Angkatan Laut siap melaksanakan Operasi Pernika di wilayah Jakarta dan Surabaya dalam rangka mendukung Tugas Pokok TNI AL” merupakan latihan yang diselenggarakan secara rutin guna mengukur tingkat keterampilan personel dan kesiapan alat peralatan perang elektronika (Pernika) dalam mewujudkan kesiapsiagaan baik dalam tugas operasi rutin maupun operasi secara gabungan.

Pelaksanaan latihan lapangan pada latihan Pernika dilaksanakan di wilayah Jakarta dan Surabaya dengan melibatkan unsur kapal perang (KRI), Pesawat Udara (Pesut) TNI AL, Pendirat dan Yon Komlek Marinir yang memiliki peralatan Pernika yang berada di Pangkalan dan daerah operasi.

Pada kegiatan tersebut Kadiskomlekal Laksamana Pertama TNI Ir. Hinsa P. Lumban Tobing menyampaikan bahwa kemampuan peperangan elektronika sangat mendukung tugas pokok TNI Angkatan Laut dibidang pertahanan negara, penegakan hukum dan keamanan laut di wilayah yurisdiksi nasional. Keunggulan dalam pengendalian spektrum gelombang elektromagnetik sangat menentukan keberhasilan penyelenggaraan operasi laut. Oleh karena itu diperlukan keterampilan yang memadai untuk memperoleh keunggulan dalam peperangan elektronika,“ tegas Kadiskomlekal.

Menurut Kadiskomlekal yang juga selaku Direktur Latihan, kemampuan peperangan elektronika sangat ditentukan oleh keberhasilan pembinaan terhadap aspek operasional, personel, logistik, sistem dan metode. “Wujud keberhasilan tersebut adalah meningkatnya kemampuan pernika dalam mendeteksi dini terhadap semua bentuk ancaman serta kemampuan untuk mengatasinya,” katanya.

Dijelaskan pula, untuk dapat mencapai kemampuan peperangan elektronika yang diharapkan maka dibutuhkan latihan yang diselenggarakan dalam rangka meningkatkan kemampuan personel pengawak peralatan pernika serta prosedur kerjasama dalam melaksanakan kegiatan pernika sehingga dapat diketahui tingkat kemampuan personel, peralatan, sistem, dan metode yang telah ada saat ini,” lanjut Kadiskomlekal Laksamana Pertama TNI Ir. Hinsa P. Lumban Tobing.

Adapun materi latihan yang dilaksanakan adalah Dukungan Elektronika (Electronic Warfare Supports/ES), Serangan Elektronika (Electronic Attack /EA), Perlindungan Elektronika (Electronic Protection/EP) dan Signal Inteligent /Sigint (Intelijen Sinyal).

Demikian berita Dinas Penerangan Angkatan Laut.


posted @ Friday, February 26, 2016 10:43 AM by Dispenal Mabesal


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Syukuran Hari Ulang Tahun Corps Kavaleri ke 66


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Eagle, how are you today?




_location: skadron teknik (skatek) area,. Feb 28_


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Last Batch Super Tucano

@antariksa


----------



## CountStrike

*RI pushes back deadlines after delay on submarine infrastructure*


The government is still working on the infrastructure needed to accommodate three new submarines from South Korea, with the project scheduled to be completed in December.

Based on the procurement contract between the government and Daewoo Shipbuilding Marine Engineering (DSME), the submarines were scheduled to be delivered last year and this year.

Now, the Defense Ministry has revealed that South Korea will be ready to deliver the three submarines by September, however, as Indonesia has yet to complete the necessary infrastructure, the delivery has been postponed until December.

“The government has disbursed Rp 1.5 trillion [US$112.1 million] to PT PAL for building the submarine infrastructure, including hangars and floating equipment,” Rear Admiral Leonardi, chief of the Defense Ministry’s procurement center told_ The Jakarta Post_ in Jakarta recently.

It was reported that the Defense Ministry and DSME signed the contract for the three Chang Bogo-class submarines in 2011. The contract was worth $1.07 billion.

Under the contract, two submarines would be built in South Korea in cooperation with state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL, while the third submarine would be built at PT PAL’s facilities in Surabaya.

Leonardi said that besides infrastructure preparation, Indonesia also needed to train the crew members and operators who would be building the submarine in Surabaya, East Java.

“We’re confident all plans are on track, because we have already pushed back the deadline,” Leonardi said.

That optimism is also shared by PT PAL production director Edy Widarto, who said that the development was still on track and would be accomplished in December.

According to Edy, PT PAL’s new submarine infrastructure will have the capacity to build or restore two submarines at once.

“We can even use the same infrastructure to build a surface warship, such as missile destroyer warship [PKR], which we will build with Dutch shipbuilder Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding [DSNS],“ Edy told the_ Post_ in Surabaya on Wednesday.

Edy acknowledged that there was a delay in the plan due to budget disbursement issues. However, he asserted that submarine modules would be delivered from South Korea in December, and that PAL would start to assemble them in January 2017.

Edy said PT PAL would assemble the modules under the supervision of DSME’s experts.

“Our technicians are ready. We have good quality people. We have the necessary experience to assemble warship modules quickly and accurately,” Edy said.

PT PAL is an experienced ship builder, the company having built several warships for the Indonesian armed forces (TNI) and also products for sale overseas.

In addition to Chang Bogo-class submarines, the Indonesian Navy has revealed its plans to purchase another two new Kilo-class submarines from Russia to expand its fleet. The procurement is part of a strategic plan for 2015 to 2019.

However, the Navy has yet to decide on which type of Kilo-class submarines to order.

Submarines, with their stealth capacity, are regarded as effective deterrents and Indonesian needs at least 12 such vessels to protect its territory.

The Navy currently operates two German-made submarines, the KRI Cakra (401) and KRI Nenggala (402), which were built in the 1980s. The vessels are due to be decommissioned in 2020. - See more at: RI pushes back deadlines after delay on submarine infrastructure | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*INDONESIAN NAVY’S FIRST SIGMA 10514 PKR LAUNCHED AT PT PAL SURABAYA SHIPYARD*
Home ›News ›Indonesian Navys first SIGMA 10514 PKR launched at PT Pal Surabaya Shipyard
Share this page

18 January 2016

*Damen frigate modularly constructed in the Netherlands and Indonesia in collaborative construction project*

*PT PAL has launched the first of two SIGMA 10514 Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) guided-missile frigates designated for the Indonesian Navy (TNI AL). PT PAL built these ships in collaboration with Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS). The ceremony was attended by the Guests of Honour, namely the Indonesian Minister of Defense, Ryamizard Rycudu along with Coordinating Minister of Maritime Affairs, Rizal Ramli; ambassadors from neighboring countries; the Governor of East Java, Soekarwo and Chief of the Navy Admiral Ade Supandi.*

Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs, Rizal Ramli said: “The Launching of PKR1 is a great momentum for the development of the Indonesian Shipbuilding and Maritime Industry. This has shown that Indonesia has the human resources and skills to develop naval vessels. However, we must still improve our technology and knowledge in order to compete internationally. Certainly, this is what we hope to achieve from our partner DSNS.”

Mr. Firmansyah Arifin, President Director of PT Pal: “The launching of the first PKR went very smoothly. We are confident that the installation of the remaining technical parts of the vessel will be carried out in due time, so that the delivery phase can be achieved on or ahead of schedule.”

The SIGMA 10514 PKR frigate was a project initiated in August 2010 by the Indonesian Ministry of Defence. The Ministry awarded a contract to Damen for the construction of the first SIGMA 10514 PKR in December of that year. The first steel was cut by the former Minister of Defence, Mr. Purnomo Yusgiantoro in January 2014 and the keel was laid in April 2014 at PT PAL shipyard in Surabaya. The PKRs are designed and built to endure various missions.

*Purpose*

Primarily, the vessel will be operated for Anti-Air Warfare, Anti-Surface Warfare, and Anti-submarine Warfare. However, it is also compatible with Maritime Security, Search and Rescue, Patrol, and Humanitarian Support tasks. TNI-Al will be strongly empowered by this state-of-the-art maritime capacity.

*Modular construction*

The SIGMA 10514 PKR has a proven design and is uniquely built using a modular approach. SIGMA stands for Ship Integrated Geometrical Modularity Approach. In essence, the PKRs are divided into 6 modules of which 4 were built in PT PAL’s shipyards while the other two modules were built and fully tested at DSNS in the Netherlands. The modular building enables greater flexibility, is more cost effective and allows for building in various locations worldwide. Essentially, it provides a large portion of technological transfer. When the 6 modules were complete, PT PAL had the responsibility of integrating them into one sole vessel.

*Main characteristics*

Technically, the PKR has a length of 105.11 metres, a beam of 14.2 metres and a displacement of 2,365 tons. The vessel features a fully air-conditioned accommodation for up to 122 persons. The helicopter deck is suitable to host a medium sized helicopter hanger with a weight of max 10 tons. The vessel is also equipped with two rigid hull inflatable boats (RHIBs) for rescue and patrol operations. The frigate has a speed of 28 knots, and can sail up to 5,000nm at 14 knots. The endurance is at least 20 days at sea.

The propulsion system of the PKR vessel utilises a combined diesel or electric (CODOE) which consists of two 10,000kW maximum continuous rating (MCR) diesel engines, two 1,300kW electric motors, two double input gearboxes and two 3.65 metre controllable pitch propellers. The vessel is equipped with a sophisticated platform management system that enables operating, control and monitoring of the ship’s auxiliary systems. The vessel will naturally be equipped with a complete, state-of-the-art sensor and weapon package to counter air, surface and sub-surface threats. For self-defence, the vessel is also equipped with comprehensive electronic warfare systems.

The sensory aspect of the SIGMA is equipped with 3-D surveillance radar with a range of 250 km. Furthermore, there is a target indication radar which also has an electro optical fire control system. The sensor array also comprises a Friend or Foe Identification (IFF) system and a hull mounted sonar.

*Sharing expertise*

Naturally, this strategic project between PT PAL and DSNS also led to a flow of knowledge transfer from Damen to its Indonesian counterpart. In fact, more than 300 people from PT PAL benefitted from the extensive sharing of shipbuilding expertise. PT PAL shipyards also ameliorated its infrastructure as part of the project. Mr. Arifin: “The partnership between PAL and Damen is undoubtedly a great opportunity. In particular, PT PAL has extensively benefitted from a transfer of knowledge and technology. For instance, we have improved our yard standards and trained our workers. Certainly, we would highly recommend the continuation of this strategic partnership for the future.”

Indonesian Navys first SIGMA 10514 PKR launched at PT Pal Surabaya Shipyard


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Historical Photo
This photo taken by Swiss Artist Theo Meier in Bali, Indonesia January 1938.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesian navy Rear Adm. S.H. Darwanto, Eastern Fleet commander, looks through one of the periscopes during a day embark aboard the Los Angeles attack submarine USS Chicago (SSN 721). Darwanto and his staff were invited to embark a Guam-based submarine to build upon an already strong partnership between the U.S. and Indonesia. (U.S. Navy photo by Lt. j. g. Charles Jamison/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 295896
> 
> 
> Indonesian navy Rear Adm. S.H. Darwanto, Eastern Fleet commander, looks through one of the periscopes during a day embark aboard the Los Angeles attack submarine USS Chicago (SSN 721). Darwanto and his staff were invited to embark a Guam-based submarine to build upon an already strong partnership between the U.S. and Indonesia. (U.S. Navy photo by Lt. j. g. Charles Jamison/Released)



compared with this one,taken from the submarine 1977

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

4 units of the last batch Super Tucano arrived at Abdul Rachman Saleh air base.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Four Super tucano in Abdurrahman Saleh Malang

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

"Turn Back Crime"
Indonesian Police 2nd Brigadier Ricca Khalmas of The National Police HQ NTMC unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Aksi Merakit SenjataSejumlah anggota Direktorat Sabhara Polda Jambi memeragakan aksi merakit senjata dengan mata tertutup di Sekolah Polisi Negara (SPN) Polda Jambi, Pondok Meja, Kabupaten Muarojambi, Jambi, Senin (29/2). Aksi bongkar pasang senjata untuk melatih kecepatan dan ketangkasan anggota tersebut diperagakan dalam rangkaian Upacara Penutupan Diktuk Brigadir Gasum Polri Tahun 2015 Angkatan XIV di SPN setempat. (ANTARA FOTO/Wahdi Septiawan)







Jilbab Polwan AcehPolisi wanita (Polwan) dari berbagai satuan di jajaran Polda Aceh menggunakan jilbab berpose saat akan melaksanakan tugas di Banda Aceh, Aceh, Minggu (28/2). Polwan yang bertugas di Provinsi Aceh diwajibkan menggunakan jilbab karena daerah itu telah memberlakukan hukum Syariat Islam. ANTARA FOTO/Irwansyah Putra/kye/16.


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*Bell Helicopter and PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) sign industrial and commercial agreement*






_*Bell Helicopter and PTDI had an agreement in place from 2012 and this extension further solidifies PTDI’s customization and delivery work for Bell 412 platforms. Bell Helicopter Photo*_

Bell Helicopter, a Textron Inc. company, announced an expanded industrial and commercial agreement with PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) (PTDI) that will enable the two companies to expand their support and services in Indonesia to Bell Helicopter operators.

Both companies signed the agreement at Bell Helicopter headquarters in Fort Worth, Texas, on Nov. 30, 2015.

Bell Helicopter and PTDI had an agreement in place from 2012 and this extension further solidifies PTDI’s customization and delivery work for Bell 412 platforms and allows PTDI to enhance its relationship with other Bell Helicopter customers and for additional Bell commercial aircraft models.

Indonesia’s armed forces have long been served through the Bell Helicopter and PTDI relationship and this agreement will allow Bell Helicopter and PTDI to continue to meet the defense and parapublic needs of the nation and its citizens.

“We are very pleased to continue this agreement with PTDI and expand our operational capabilities in Indonesia,” said Bell Helicopter president and CEO Mitch Snyder. “The region represents a significant growth opportunity for sales and operations, and we are pleased to continue our investment in the Asia Pacific market.”

“PTDI and Bell Helicopter have been maintaining its cooperation for a long time; nowadays both companies see growth with the Bell 412 market in Indonesia, so this cooperation is mutually beneficial to both companies,” said Budi Santoso, president director PTDI.

Bell Helicopter has had a presence in Indonesia for more than 50 years and currently fields over a hundred aircraft which are supported by a Bell-authorized customer service facility and two dedicated full-time customer service engineers located in Jakarta, as well as through its Singapore service facility that supports regional customers.

PTDI is one of the indigenous aerospace companies in Asia with core competencies in aircraft design and development, aircraft structure manufacturing, aircraft assembly and aircraft services for both civilian and military aircraft.

Since 1976, in addition to producing PTDI’s owned products (for example CN235 series, NC212 series), PTDI has established cooperation with several leading aircraft companies, including Bell Helicopter.

By having an industrial and commercial agreement, the two companies have agreed to extend the cooperation for the next five years that allows PTDI to conduct joint sales and marketing, customization, aircraft delivery, aircraft component manufacturing and aircraft maintenance.

Bell Helicopter and PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) sign industrial and commercial agreement | Vertical Magazine - The Pulse of the Helicopter Industry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2.508 Security officers deployed to secure the inauguration of Rembele airport in Aceh by the President.
_Aparat keamanan menggunakan mobil Barakuda ketika berpatroli di kawasan Bandara Rembele, Kabupaten Bener Meriah, Aceh, Selasa (1/3/2016). Polda Aceh dibantu Kodam Iskandar Muda mengerahkan 2.508 personel untuk melakukan pengamanan kunjungan kerja Presiden Joko Widodo yang rencananya akan meresmikan Bandara Rembele, Bener Meriah, Aceh._


















More photos of Super Tucano arrival at Abdul Rahman Saleh
_Empat pesawat Super Tucano disambut dengan guyuran air dari mobil pemadam kebakaran saat mendarat di Skadron 21 Lanud Abdul Rahman Saleh, Malang, Jawa Timur, Senin (29/2/2016). Kedatangan terakhir empat pesawat tempur taktis dari Brasil tersebut melengkapi 12 pesawat lain yang telah tiba secara berkala sejak 2012._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PKR Sigma frigate #2 construction progress

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nusantara

pr1v4t33r said:


> PKR Sigma frigate #2 construction progress
> View attachment 296074


that's fast IMO


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Pharcim Corvette

@oriphotographer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian parliament passes laws on defense cooperation with China, Germany

_The Indonesian House of Representatives (DPR) has given its approval to forge defense cooperation respectively with China and Germany. The bills were passed into laws after all legislators attending the meeting voiced their consent to the establishment of the defense cooperation._







The new laws are respectively on Approval for Agreement between the Indonesian government and the People's Republic of China on Cooperation in Defense Activities and a memorandum of understanding between the defense ministries of Indonesia and Germany on defense cooperation.

Deputy Chairman of DPR's Commission I Asril Hamzah Tandjung emphasized the need for defense cooperation to protect the country's sovereignty, to develop the state, and to participate in the world order. Defense Minister Ryamizad Ryacudu noted that the defense cooperation respectively with Germany and China have been established and strengthened on the basis of mutual benefits.

It is also based on the principles of equality and respect for the territorial borders of the respective countries in order to promote world peace. The new laws are needed as a legal umbrella for establishing defense cooperation with Germany and China, according to Ryacudu.

_Indonesian parliament passes laws on defense cooperation with China, Germany | Republika Online_




Nusantara said:


> that's fast IMO


PT.PAL have constructed some modules and got them ready for assembly process even before the 1st frigate launched to the water. Below are the Loading process of PKR Sigma#2's Modules

Module 4





Module 2b




*4 seconds video:* _https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/12327360_941248075960915_389897158_n.mp4 _


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Military Academy students visited Indonesian Aerospace (PTDI). Shown at the background is the new CN-235 MPA for Indonesian Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian admiral aboard US Submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia to deploy over 14,000 officers to guard OIC summit*





*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Commander of the Indonesian Armed Force Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo, said that the military and the National Police has increased its level of awareness in preparation for the upcoming Organization of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) Summit, which will be held in Jakarta on March 6 and 7, 2016.

"If several countries had issued travel warnings, it is a sign for us to be aware [of potential threats]," Gatot said after a roll call on Tuesday, March 1, 2016. "Officials, including intelligence personnel, have made checks. Once in every three days a suspected terrorist is arrested," Gatot added.

Gatot has also requested army personnel to act quickly in anticipating suspicious action that could lead to acts of terrorism. "Pursuit of suspected terrorists by the TNI, Police, and intelligence agency is also part of enforcing security," Gatot said.

Last Sunday, February 28, 2016, the Police and TNI personnel had shot dead a suspected terrorist during a shootout in Torire Village, Poso, Central Sulawesi.

Army, Police Step Up Security Prior to OIC Summit | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal




*



*

*Utah man charged with exporting F-16 aircraft parts to Indonesia*
The Salt Lake Tribune






The indictment also alleges Williams prepared a document falsely authorizing two F-16 brake assemblies to be shipped to Indonesia in violation of federal law.

The indictment further alleges Williams exported several documents, identified in the indictment as U.S. Air Force technical orders for F-16 aircraft. The final count of the indictment alleges Williams converted to his own use, and for the use of another, technical data of F-16 aircraft through the use of an external hard drive containing U.S. Air Force orders. The indictment alleges the items were in Williams' care and possession by virtue of his employment as a program and financial manager at Hill Air Force Base.

Williams, who was arrested on the charges in the indictment on Feb. 19, was arraigned Feb. 23 before U.S. Magistrate Judge Dustin Pead.

He entered pleas of not guilty to the four charges. Trial is set for May 2 before U.S. District Court Judge Jill Parrish.

Pead released Williams on conditions that include avoiding contact with individuals considered either alleged victims, potential witnesses and or co-defendants in the case. He also must undergo a mental health evaluation and complete any recommended treatment, as directed by his pretrial release officer.

The potential maximum penalty for each count of unlawful exportation of goods from the United States is 10 years in prison. False statement in a document carries a potential penalty of up to five years. Conversion of government property has a potential penalty of 10 years.

"The U.S. Attorney's Office represents the interests of the United States in the federal court, and we are committed to protecting the assets and technology of the U.S. Air Force and the Department of Defense," U.S. Attorney John W. Huber said Tuesday.

"Air Force Office of Special Investigations (AFOSI) takes allegations involving the illegal technical transfer of Department of Defense aircraft technologies very seriously. Prevention, detection, and/or prosecution of such transfers are essential to ensuring our ability to maintain air supremacy against our adversaries. This investigation was the result of hard work and contributions made by the personnel of the U.S. Department of Homeland Security's Homeland Security Investigations, IRS Criminal Investigation, the Air Force Audit Agency, the Defense Contract Audit Agency, and the Defense Criminal Investigative Service," said OSI Special Agent Dave Bolton, OSI Detachment 113.

"The primary goal of Homeland Security Investigations (HSI) Counter Proliferation Investigations is detecting and disrupting illegal exports before they, or the actors behind them, damage U.S. national security interests," said David A. Thompson, Special Agent in Charge of HSI Denver. "HSI is committed to aggressively investigating these violations to prevent unauthorized countries from procuring anything that could harm the national security interests of the United States and its allies."

Utah man charged with exporting F-16 aircraft parts to Indonesia | The Salt Lake Tribune


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Sea and Coast Guard (KPLP) will procure 200 patrol vessels in 2016. KPLP will cooperate with the navy to provide the crews and help operate the ships.





_Jaga Keamanan Pelayaran RI, Kemenhub Beli 200 Kapal_


----------



## NKRI

*Bell Helicopter and PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero).*
*




*
Bell Helicopter, a Textron Inc. company, announced an expanded industrial and commercial agreement with PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) (PTDI) that will enable the two companies to expand their support and services in Indonesia to Bell Helicopter operators. 

Both companies signed the agreement at Bell Helicopter headquarters in Fort Worth, Texas, on Nov. 30, 2015.

Bell Helicopter and PTDI had an agreement in place from 2012 and this extension further solidifies PTDI’s customization and delivery work for Bell 412 platforms and allows PTDI to enhance its relationship with other Bell Helicopter customers and for additional Bell commercial aircraft models.

Indonesia’s armed forces have long been served through the Bell Helicopter and PTDI relationship and this agreement will allow Bell Helicopter and PTDI to continue to meet the defense and parapublic needs of the nation and its citizens.

“We are very pleased to continue this agreement with PTDI and expand our operational capabilities in Indonesia,” said Bell Helicopter president and CEO Mitch Snyder. “The region represents a significant growth opportunity for sales and operations, and we are pleased to continue our investment in the Asia Pacific market.”

“PTDI and Bell Helicopter have been maintaining its cooperation for a long time; nowadays both companies see growth with the Bell 412 market in Indonesia, so this cooperation is mutually beneficial to both companies,” said Budi Santoso, president director PTDI.

Bell Helicopter has had a presence in Indonesia for more than 50 years and currently fields over a hundred aircraft which are supported by a Bell-authorized customer service facility and two dedicated full-time customer service engineers located in Jakarta, as well as through its Singapore service facility that supports regional customers. 

PTDI is one of the indigenous aerospace companies in Asia with core competencies in aircraft design and development, aircraft structure manufacturing, aircraft assembly and aircraft services for both civilian and military aircraft. 

Since 1976, in addition to producing PTDI’s owned products (for example CN235 series, NC212 series), PTDI has established cooperation with several leading aircraft companies, including Bell Helicopter.

By having an industrial and commercial agreement, the two companies have agreed to extend the cooperation for the next five years that allows PTDI to conduct joint sales and marketing, customization, aircraft delivery, aircraft component manufacturing and aircraft maintenance.​* verticalmag*

*Indonesia Explores Chinese Anti-Aircraft Weapons.*
*



*
Beijing, March 1 (Antara) - The Ministry of Defense is exploring Chinese air defense systems and anti-aircraft weapons to secure vital locations and to strengthen the Air Force Special Forces (Paskhas) base.
"This assessment is part of an effort to fulfill the demands for the primary weaponry defense system (Alutsista)," Director General of Defense Planning Air Vice Marshal M. Syaugi stated during his working visit to China here on Tuesday.

Syaugi revealed that the Air Force had been using the Oerlikon SkyShield MK2, an anti-aircraft artillery developed by the Swiss corporation Oerlikon Contraves. The defense system is used by the Paskhas detachment in Pontianak, West Kalimantan.

During the working visit, the Indonesian Defense Ministry explored the air defense systems: AF902 FCS and PSU Twin35MM.

"Based on what we observed, the offered air defense system is very good. The anti-aircraft weapon also has an explosive power, good accuracy, precision, and effective range," he noted.

As a sovereign nation, Syaugi remarked that Indonesia has the right to fulfill the demand for Alutsista from any country.

"We have the right to buy Alutsista from any country. The defense system should meet the required technical specifications and pass user trials," he remarked.

Moreover, any purchase of Alutsista from overseas should require a transfer of technology and a guarantee of quality.

The Anti-aircraft weapon Twin35MM has an effective range of four kilometers. It is equipped with a sensor unit and can fire 550 rounds per minute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

NKRI said:


> *Bell Helicopter and PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero).*








ini kan udah.. artikelnya sama persis titik, komanya.... Indonesia Military News & Discussion Thread | Page 623


----------



## NKRI

MarveL said:


> ini kan udah.. artikelnya sama persis titik, komanya.... Indonesia Military News & Discussion Thread | Page 623


oh oke my bad


----------



## pr1v4t33r

NKRI said:


> Indonesia Explores Chinese Anti-Aircraft Weapons.
> During the working visit, the Indonesian Defense Ministry explored the air defense systems: AF902 FCS and PSU Twin35MM. The Anti-aircraft weapon Twin35MM has an effective range of four kilometers. It is equipped with a sensor unit and can fire 550 rounds per minute.




Lumayan klo buat gantiin Simbah S60, ditempatkan di lanud kelas 3. Lanud kelas 1 harus pake skyshield


----------



## NKRI

pr1v4t33r said:


> Lumayan klo buat gantiin Simbah S60, ditempatkan di lanud kelas 3. Lanud kelas 1 harus pake skyshield
> View attachment 296174


mau nya yang range 3-4 digit om


----------



## pr1v4t33r

NKRI said:


> mau nya yang range 3-4 digit om



Nunggu 6% GDP growth nya, 2 - 3 tahun lagi lah. 250T bisa pilih alutsista apa aja... bebaaas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

RX 450 LAPAN can be a medium range anti aircraft missile some day since it can reach 100 km

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Nunggu 6% GDP growth nya, 2 - 3 tahun lagi lah. 250T bisa pilih alutsista apa aja... bebaaas



Gak banyak duit segitu


----------



## Indos

Latest US election up date is quite similar with my previous analysis that Hillary Clinton is likely to win






US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton (C) hugs Indonesian Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa next to other foreign ministers as they pose for a group photo
















We should employ Marty back once Hillary win US Election.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Gak banyak duit segitu



Lumayan lah, klo itungan dollar sekarang masih dapat $18.7B, masuk 14 besar dunia. Lebih besar dari budgetnya turki & israel, mudah-mudahan postur TNI nanti bisa sekelas dengan keduanya. Plus terbesar di regional ASEAN, pastinya nggak malu-maluin 





_What are the biggest defence budgets in the world? - Telegraph_


----------



## MarveL

Indos said:


> Latest US election up date is quite similar with my previous analysis that Hillary Clinton is likely to win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should employ Marty back once Hillary win US Election.....




perasaan demen banget ya posting Marty sama Hillary... bolak balik diposting mulu?  besok diposting sekali lagi gratis panci satu set....


----------



## Indos

MarveL said:


> perasaan demen banget ya posting Marty sama Hillary... bolak balik diposting mulu?  besok diposting sekali lagi gratis panci satu set....



Personally I like her to win.......

Bernie Sanders is a Jews any why that might be pro Israel in Palestinian-Israel issue. In the republican side I see conservatives who got the most vote........ 

Just see Super Tuesday result this morning.

We also need pro Indonesian leader in USA to back KFX program since there is Loockhed martin there

Current foreign minister lacks charisma I guess.....


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Lumayan lah, klo itungan dollar sekarang masih dapat $18.7B, masuk 14 besar dunia. Lebih besar dari budgetnya turki & israel, mudah-mudahan postur TNI nanti bisa sekelas dengan keduanya. Plus terbesar di regional ASEAN, pastinya nggak malu-maluin
> 
> View attachment 296204
> 
> _What are the biggest defence budgets in the world? - Telegraph_



buat negara segede dan sekompleks Indonesia tantangannya luar biasa, duit segitu tetap gak gede-gede amat. Kalau dipikir-pikir TNI butuh kekuatan AL dan AU yang mumpuni untuk menjaga kedaulatan wilayahnya yang berbentuk kepulauan ini, dan justru dua matra itu yang paling mahal pembangunannya. Makanya duit segitu masih gak terlalu banyak kalau buat gua pribadi. Sampai Indonesia bisa outspend Australia, Singapore, Malaysia, Philippine, Vietnam, Thailand dan Myanmar military budget yang digabungin sekaligus, tetap militer Indonesia masih bakalan terus berkutat dengan hal-hal yang basic saja.



Indos said:


> Personally I like her to win.......
> 
> Bernie Sanders is a Jews any why that might be pro Israel in Palestinian-Israel issue. In the republican side I see conservatives who got the most vote........
> 
> Just see Super Tuesday result this morning.
> 
> We also need pro Indonesian leader in USA to back KFX program since there is Loockhed martin there
> 
> Current foreign minister lacks charisma I guess.....



Hillary punya same POV dengan suaminya kalau masalah Indonesia, terus berkutat dengan masalah HAM dan lainnya. Untungnya dia served dibawah Obama kemaren, kalau Democrat yang lainnya Indonesia bisa amsyong.


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> Hillary punya same POV dengan suaminya kalau masalah Indonesia, terus berkutat dengan masalah HAM dan lainnya. Untungnya dia served dibawah Obama kemaren, kalau Democrat yang lainnya Indonesia bisa amsyong.



Clinton serve as President when USA was in its peak, USSR tumbling down, and China hasnt yet emerged as a powerful country. East Timor sentiments hurts us as well. The geopolitical landscape has changed dramatically now sis.....

I think as a clever and strong lady she has an independent point of view. The best choice for Indonesia now is her according to my opinion. Rubio is still OK, a rational guy and his understanding on geopolitical stuff is quite well, but after Super Tuesday he will not continue his campaign in my view.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

PELEPASAN SATGAS PAM OKI 2016




Sejumlah anggota Komando Pasukan Katak (Kopaska) melakukan upacara Pelepasan Satuan Tugas Pengamanan Konferensi Tingkat Tinggi (KTT) Organisasi Konferensi Islam (OKI) 2016 di Jakarta, Rabu (2/3/2016). Sebanyak 1.000 anggota pasukan Komando Armada Kawasan Barat (Koarmabar), tiga tim Komando Pasukan Katak (Kopaska), dan delapan kapal perang RI (KRI) dilepas untuk mengamankan Konferensi Tingkat Tinggi (KTT) Organisasi Kerjasama Islam (OKI) ke-5 yang berlangsung pada 6-7 Maret 2016 di Jakarta. (ANTARA FOTO/Rivan Awal Lingga)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Czech support Indonesia as UN Security council member*
Senin, 29 Februari 2016 12:30 WIB | 963 Views




Foreign Affairs Minister of Czech Republik Lubomir Zaoralek (ANTARA FOTO/Akbar Nugroho Gumay)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Foreign Affairs Minister of Czech Republik, Lubomir Zaoralek, supports Indonesia for its candidacy as a non-permanent member of United Nations Security Council for 2019-2020.

"I can also promise the Czech Republik will support Indonesia on the international stage because we see Indonesia as a partner," Zaoralek said to Antara here last Friday.

Indonesia and the Czech Republik are countries that share similar values towards global peace, Zaoralek said.

Indonesia is the country that has promoted democracy in the region and has a moderate way of life, he said.

He lauded Indonesias efforts in fighting the radical movement and countering terrorist acts.

"Indonesia also has the tendency to mediate not only in disputed countries such as Saudi Arabia and Iran, but also in mediating clashes in South China Sea issue," Zaoralek added.

On his official three-day visit to Indonesia, from February 25 to 27, the Czech foreign minister has made a courtesy call on President Joko Widodo, as well as meet with the Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs, the Minister for Legal and Security Affairs.

Zaoralek also expressed confidence that the growth of foreign investment in Indonesia was promising.

Cooperation in trade and investment between the Czech Republic and Indonesia can be realized in the next few years, the minister claimed. 
_
(T.B019/INE)
Reported by Bayu Prasetyo
(UU.B019/B/KR-BSR/A014)_


Czech support Indonesia as UN Security council member - ANTARA News

*Over 1,200 marine personnel to secure OIC Extraordinary Meeting*
Jumat, 26 Februari 2016 23:27 WIB | 1.191 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - A total of 1,277 personnel of the Indonesian Marine Corps have been readied to help secure the Extraordinary Meeting of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) in Jakarta on March 6 and 7.
Chief of the Marine command-2 Brig.Gen. (Marine) Hasanuddin led a rehearsal of the marine soldiers in Cilandak, South Jakarta, on Friday, as part of their preparation to secure the OICs gathering.
The marine security personnel will be led by its commander, Lt.Col. (Marine) Ena Sulaksana, "Antara" has learned.
According to him, the marine personnel, under the coordination of Jakarta Military Command, will merge with other security squads who will guard the ranking officials of the countries participating in the OIC summit in Jakarta.
Previously, Army headquarters had also expressed its readiness to deploy its personnel to help the police to secure the international gathering.
"We have been preparing (the personnel). This task is, of course, particularly aimed at securing the states guests," Armys spokesman, Brig.Gen. M Sabrar Fadhilah, said when visiting Antaras office here on Thursday (Feb 25). 
Meanwhile, the Jakarta Military Command stated it will field as many as 3,600 soldiers in guarding the OICs Extraordinary Meeting on Palestine and Al Quds.
As the host of the meeting, Indonesia has invited 57 OIC member states and four observer states --- Thailand, Bosnia-Herzegovina, Russia, and Republic of Central Africa --- along with the Quartet Group for Palestine-Israel Negotiation, comprising the United Nations, European Union, Russia, and the United States.
In the meantime, Palestinian Ambassador Fariz Mehdawi said his government hopes that the next months extraordinary summit meeting of the OIC in Jakarta would come up with something concrete to resolve the Palestinian conflict, including that over Jerusalem (Al Quds Al Sharif).
"The Indonesian government has shown leadership in calling for international efforts to seek a solution to the Palestinian and Jerusalem related conflicts. We are looking forward to the meeting of the leaders of Muslim countries," Fariz Mehdawi said here on last Friday.(*)

Over 1,200 marine personnel to secure OIC Extraordinary Meeting - ANTARA News


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> buat negara segede dan sekompleks Indonesia tantangannya luar biasa, duit segitu tetap gak gede-gede amat. Kalau dipikir-pikir TNI butuh kekuatan AL dan AU yang mumpuni untuk menjaga kedaulatan wilayahnya yang berbentuk kepulauan ini, dan justru dua matra itu yang paling mahal pembangunannya. Makanya duit segitu masih gak terlalu banyak kalau buat gua pribadi. Sampai Indonesia bisa outspend Australia, Singapore, Malaysia, Philippine, Vietnam, Thailand dan Myanmar military budget yang digabungin sekaligus, tetap militer Indonesia masih bakalan terus berkutat dengan hal-hal yang basic saja.



Yang paling utama, Indonesia harus bisa ngejar budjet pertahanan 250T dulu, ini milestone penting, dan kalo bisa terwujud merupakan prestasi luar biasa. Apalagi kalo bisa tercapai sebelum habis masa pemerintahan sekarang. Petinggi TNI bakal syukuran 7 hari 7 malem ini.

Well, to outspend Australia+ASEAN itu butuh $60B+, langsung meroket ke peringkat #3 atau #4. Ibaratnya from Zero to Hero  Ya, cita-cita yang mulia... but realistically speaking, Ekonomi Indonesia harus sudah tembus $3T, dengan rasio budget pertahanan 2%, klo pakai rasio 1.5%, GDP harus sudah tembus $4T.

Nah, sekarang tinggal berkaca ke kondisi ekonomi saat ini, kira2 kapan Indonesia bisa mencapai kondisi tersebut.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

SATGAS PAM OKI 2016













pr1v4t33r said:


> Yang paling utama, Indonesia harus bisa ngejar budjet pertahanan 250T dulu, ini milestone penting, dan kalo bisa terwujud merupakan prestasi luar biasa. Apalagi kalo bisa tercapai sebelum habis masa pemerintahan sekarang. Petinggi TNI bakal syukuran 7 hari 7 malem ini.
> 
> Well, to outspend Australia+ASEAN itu butuh $60B+, langsung meroket ke peringkat #3 atau #4. Ibaratnya from Zero to Hero  Ya, cita-cita yang mulia... but realistically speaking, Ekonomi Indonesia harus sudah tembus $3T, dengan rasio budget pertahanan 2%, klo pakai rasio 1.5%, GDP harus sudah tembus $4T.
> 
> Nah, sekarang tinggal berkaca ke kondisi ekonomi saat ini, kira2 kapan Indonesia bisa mencapai kondisi tersebut.


Lapor komandan

Syarat susah dipenuhi dikarenakan ekonomi dunia juga sedang melemah, laporan selesai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

IFX

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NEKONEKO

anas_nurhafidz said:


> SATGAS PAM OKI 2016
> 
> View attachment 296216
> 
> 
> View attachment 296217


which ship is this? and in which part of the ship this huge room? so much room for activities , pretty sure not the well deck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

jek_sperrow said:


> which ship is this? and in which part of the ship this huge room? so much room for activities , pretty sure not the well deck


KRI Banda Aceh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Row of Astros II Mk.6 MLRS from Field Artillery Battalion 10 / Brajamusti

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Corvette Pharcim 

#ambalat #patrol

@oriphotographer


----------



## kaka404

jek_sperrow said:


> which ship is this? and in which part of the ship this huge room? so much room for activities , pretty sure not the well deck


forgot to answer the other question....
it's the vehicle storage room... notice the circle thing that is used to rotate vehicle (i forgot the name of it) in front of an open side ramp door on the first pic.

anyway...

Air Force Flies to W. Sumatra to Assess Quake Impact

*TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - The Indonesia Air Foce (TNI AU) has flown to the location that was hit by earthquake centered in the Indian Ocean on Wednesday, March 2, 2016. During their departure, the Air Force troops brought along media crew to make coverage at the location.

“It’s a routine patrol, but we will be ready if needed to assist the disaster emergency response team at the location,” said Public Information Service member of TNI AU, Lt. Col. Sonaji, at Halim Perdanakusuma Airport, East Jakarta, Thursday, March 3, 2016.*

Sonaji said his agency has yet to know about the latest condition of the impacted area, particularly Mentawai, West Sumatera. However, they have prepared Boeing 737 aircraft to carry media crew to the location. “More information will be given at Minangkabau International Airport, Padang, West Sumatera,” he said.

Head of Information Data Center and Community Relations of the National Disaster Mitigation Agency Sutopo Purwo Nugroho reported that
8.3 magnitude earthquake had been noticed on Wednesday evening, at 07:49 pm. The epicenter of the earthquake was in the Indian Ocean at 10 kilometer depth.

Soon afterwards, the Meteorology, Climatology, and Geophysics Agency (BMKG) issued a tsunami warning at a number of points, among others, West Sumatera, North Sumatera, Aceh, Bengkulu and Lampung.

Then, BMKG issued new report that the eartquake was at 7.3 magnitude.

Medium-sized tremors was felt in Padang. A number of tsunami sirens was activated. However, the tsunami warning had been revoked since BMKG considered that the earthquake would not resulted in tsunami.

*YOHANES PASKALIS 
from tempo*


am guessing landing in tabing air base is not an option due to it's relative proximity and it's elevation to the sea


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## mehedi44

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 295687
> 
> 
> View attachment 295707









What is that box shaped car.....New armoured vehicle ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

If i am not mistaken, that box shape vehicle is russian made all terain vehicle design to operate in swamp or muddy terain


mehedi44 said:


> View attachment 296420
> 
> 
> What is that box shaped car.....New armoured vehicle ?


----------



## mehedi44

initial_d said:


> If i am not mistaken, that box shape vehicle is russian made all terain vehicle design to operate in swamp or muddy terain


thanks
Do u remember the name of that ATV?
I wish i had a car like that
Indonesia has a very impressive military...I have not seen such a wide range of sophisticated weapons in Chinese Military Thread...Especially i like your naval assets...in particular that little amphibious plane......Does Indonesia have any indigenous missile program ilke china or Iran...? Our navy has adopted desihn of PT Lundid for their patrol crafts....If they also go for Tank boats it would be awesome...Do u have any plan to arm those boats with missiles?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mehedi44 said:


> thanks
> Do u remember the name of that ATV?
> I wish i had a car like that
> Indonesia has a very impressive military...I have not seen such a wide range of sophisticated weapons in Chinese Military Thread...Especially i like your naval assets...in particular that little amphibious plane......Does Indonesia have any indigenous missile program ilke china or Iran...? Our navy has adopted desihn of PT Lundid for their patrol crafts....If they also go for Tank boats it would be awesome...Do u have any plan to arm those boats with missiles?



BEAR ATV | Mr. Moon(4x4) & StarWalker(6x6)


----------



## mehedi44

mehedi44 said:


> thanks
> Do u remember the name?





pr1v4t33r said:


> BEAR ATV | Mr. Moon(4x4) & StarWalker(6x6)


Thanx


----------



## kaka404

mehedi44 said:


> thanks
> Indonesia has a very impressive military...I have not seen such a wide range of sophisticated weapons in Chinese Military Thread...Especially i like your naval assets...in particular that little amphibious plane......Does Indonesia have any indigenous missile program ilke china or Iran...? Our navy has adopted desihn of PT Lundid for their patrol crafts....If they also go for Tank boats it would be awesome...Do u have any plan to arm those boats with missiles?


indonesia doesn't have a major missile program. we do develop rocket for our space program. and if i'm not mistaken we have a joint missile production with china. who knows maybe one day there'll be one.
as for the tank boat. it is still within development stage....


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Teluk Bintuni 520 LST - Elang Indopura 2016







North Korean school band singing Indonesian national song "Tanah Airku" or "My Homeland"
Indonesia continue to build and maintain warm relation and friendship with North Korea.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1057772390911871

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Sejumlah personel Paskhas berdiskusi dengan pasukan baret hijau AS disela pembukaan latihan gabungan TNI AU-US SOCPAC di Batalyon Komando 462 Paskhas, di Pekanbaru, Riau, Senin (22/2/2016). (ANTARA FOTO/FB Anggoro)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

^^^ Repost bigger image for archive

New tactical vehicle, further development of DMV-30T










The old DMV-30T

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Sejumlah personel Paskhas berdiskusi dengan pasukan baret hijau AS disela pembukaan latihan gabungan TNI AU-US SOCPAC di Batalyon Komando 462 Paskhas, di Pekanbaru, Riau, Senin (22/2/2016). (ANTARA FOTO/FB Anggoro)


"De Oppresso Liber"


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> "De Oppresso Liber"



Gayanya gak nahan, pake smoking pipe  Indonesia masih mendinganlah bawa tongkat komando

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Gayanya gak nahan, pake smoking pipe  Indonesia masih mendinganlah bawa tongkat komando


harusnya gak mau kalah, tongkat komando diisep keluar asep wkwkwkwkwk


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> harusnya gak mau kalah, tongkat komando diisep keluar asep wkwkwkwkwk



itumah pak tarno, tukang sulap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Pengamanan KTT OKIAnggota TNI mempersiapkan helikopter yang digunakan untuk pengamanan KTT OKI di Jakata, Jumat (4/3). TNI menyiapkan sejumlah helikopter guna mengevakuasi kepala negara delegasi KTT OKI apabila terjadi aksi terror tidak terduga. (ANTARA FOTO/Akbar Nugroho Gumay)








Pengamanan KTT OKIAnggota TNI mempersiapkan helikopter yang digunakan untuk pengamanan KTT OKI di Jakata, Jumat (4/3). TNI menyiapkan sejumlah helikopter guna mengevakuasi kepala negara delegasi KTT OKI apabila terjadi aksi teror tidak terduga. (ANTARA FOTO/Akbar Nugroho Gumay)


----------



## Nike

*Jakarta police to secure first day of OIC Summit*
Jumat, 4 Maret 2016 10:03 WIB | 818 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Jakarta Metropolitan Police Command will be fully in charge of the security of the first day of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) Summit on March 6, Inspector General Tito Karnavian said.

"From March 6, security will be fully in the hands of the Jakarta Metropolitan Police Command," Tito, who is the commands chief said on Thursday.

He said the National Police Headquarters will extend support with its personnel.

The police will also be fully involved in the security of the first day of the meeting because it can only be attended by senior officials and so a VIP and not VVIP security system will be used instead.

On the second day of the event on Monday, a VVIP security system will be in place because heads of state would be present at the meeting.

Based on the VVIP security procedures, presidential security forces will be stationed in Ring I as the main focus, while police personnel would act as supporting forces. 

Tito said he had been informed that the OIC Summit will draw participation from 49 countries, including 49 senior officials and 25 heads of state.

He said the security forces would extend special security to heads of state and ministerial-level officials starting from arrival at the airport, at hotels, conference venue and during departures at the airport.
_
Reporting by Taufik Ridwan
(H-YH/INE/S012)
EDITED BY INE 
(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/S012) 

Jakarta police to secure first day of OIC Summit - ANTARA News_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Security for OIC Summit in Jakarta
_Prajurit TNI melakukan penjagaan objek vital di kawasan Bundaran Hotel Indonesia, Jakarta, Sabtu (5/3/2016). Pengamanan kawasan Ibu Kota ditingkatkan menjelang KTT LB OKI yang diikuti 56 negara pada 6-7 Maret 2016._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

_Going down and deep. 150m below the surface. Kri Nanggala 402.
_




*200 miles from Vietnam, Sekatung island*. _Marine Corps Amphibious Reconnaissance soldiers guard the outer islands of the Republic.

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*OIC Summit Jakarta 2016*
*

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New life for AMX-VCI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The 5th OIC Extraordinary Summit on Palestine and Al-Quds 
_Presiden Joko Widodo menyambut para peserta KTT Luar Biasa ke-5 OKI tentang Palestina dan Al Quds Al Sharif di Jakarta Convention Center (JCC), Senin (7/3/2016). Jokowi didampingi oleh Menlu Retno Marsudi dan Mensesneg Pratikno menyambut kehadiran sembilan kepala dan wakil kepala negara/pemerintahan dari Al Jazair, Mesir, Oman, Gambia, Yaman, Yordania, Sudan, Palestina, Libya, dan Pakistan. _





_Presiden Joko Widodo menyambut Perdana Menteri Libya Fayez al-Sarraj_





_Presiden Joko Widodo menyambut Presiden Pakistan Mamnoon Hussain_





_Presiden Joko Widodo berjabat tangan dengan Presiden Yaman Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi._





_Presiden Joko Widodo berjabat tangan dengan Wapres Gambia Isatou Njie-Saidy._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Support #Palestine 

The OIC Summit 2016 talks about the recognizes and support for state of Palestine to be Independent Country and end the conflict between Palestine and Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

KTT LB OKI-Presiden Indonesia Menyambut Presiden SudanPresiden Sudan Omar al-Bashir (tengah) tiba di lokasi KTT Luar Biasa ke-5 OKI di JCC, Jakarta, Senin (7/3). Fokus utama KTT OKI adalah pembahasan kemerdekaan Palestina dengan Al-Quds Al-Sharif sebagai ibu kotanya. ANTARA FOTO/OIC-ES2016/Panca Syurkani/pras/par/16.






Presiden RI Joko Widodo (kedua kanan) berbincang dengan Presiden Pakistan Mamnoon Husein (kiri) seusai pertemuan bilateral saat KTT Luar Biasa ke-5 OKI di JCC, Jakarta, Senin (7/3). Pertemuan tersebut membahas hubungan kedua negara. (ANTARA FOTO/OIC-ES2016/M Agung Rajasa)






Wapres Dan Deputi PM TurkiWakil Presiden Jusuf Kalla (kanan) berjabat tangan dengan Deputi Perdana Menteri Turki Numan Kurtulmus (kiri) saat pertemuan bilateral pada KTT Luar Biasa Ke-5 OKI mengenai Palestina dan Al-Quds Al-Sharif di JCC, Jakarta, Senin (7/3). (ANTARA FOTO/OIC-ES2016/Wisnu Widiantoro)


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Ada aja bikin stupid news macam gini
Cari Tahu Perbedaan TNI dengan Tentara Amerika Lewat Foto-foto Ini | RiauBook.com


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

serangbarat_07 Operator Senapan Serbu Varian-2, kami bangga memiliki senapan ini yg intinya kami tidak tergiur dan tergantung dgn produk luar. Senapan ini memiliki akurasi sangat tinggi dari senapan manapun, terbukti kami menjadi Macam Asia di perlombaan tembak Antar negara Asean, bravo PT PINDAD






abbelfrogman37 Gear down!
#kopaska #frogman #navyseals #fullgear #mp9







Ada yang Ndut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Defence Minister Ryamizard meets top of Danish Navy and Defence Industry*

Yesterday, Indonesia's Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu met with several high-level commanding officers and representatives of the Danish Navy as well as high-level representatives from the Danish defence industry when Chief of Naval Staff, Frank Trojahn, hosted a dinner in the beautiful buildings of the Danish Navy Officers Club.

During the dinner, Minister Ryamizard and the representatives from the Danish Navy discussed how to strengthen Defence and Naval cooperation between Indonesia and Denmark.

Together with the excutive representatives from the Danish defence industry companies Odense Maritime Technology, Terma, and Weibel Scientific, Minister Ryamizard discussed how to strengthen ties between Indonesian and Danish defence industries in order to increase trade and investment between our two countries. As the manufacturing of Danish designed high-tech defence solutions can take place in Indonesia, it ensures transfer of technology and know-how between Danish and Indonesian companies, and benefits defence and defence sector industries in both countries.




Defence Minister Ryamizard meets top of... - Embassy of Denmark in Indonesia | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

the event is over. 

*



Now - Live Streaming Indonesia Solar Eclipse 2016

Click to expand...

*


> The only place in the world today, this time, solar eclipse hit indonesia only, enjoy it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia's new MFSR-2100 Weibel Surveillance radar from Denmark, spotted in South Jakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia, Turkey to strengthen defense cooperation*
Selasa, 8 Maret 2016 02:00 WIB | 1.149 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Vice President, Jusuf Kalla, and the Turkish Deputy Prime Minister, Numan Kurtulmus, have agreed to strengthen defense cooperation between the two countries following the terrorist bomb attacks in Jakarta in January and Ankara in February.
In a bilateral meeting on the sidelines of the Extraordinary Summit of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) on Monday, the two leaders committed to promoting cooperation on intelligence and defense in accordance with the Defense Industry Cooperation Agreement of 2010.
Cooperation in the fields of security, particularly intelligence, police and special forces for combating terrorism, is considered important and needs to be improved as it is required to ward off international threats.
In the bilateral meeting, Vice President Kalla also expressed Indonesias support for Turkey as it prepares to host the 13th OIC Summit in April 2016.
Indonesia and Turkey are strategic partners since April 5, 2011, with reference to the document of "Indonesia-Turkey: Towards an Enhanced Partnership in a New World Setting," agreed upon by the former Indonesian President, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, and the former Turkish President, Abdullah Gul.
The document includes an agreement to increase cooperation between the two countries in various fields, including politics.
Indonesia and Turkey also have certain similarities as Muslim-majority countries and being active members of the G21, the OIC and D-8.
Economically, Turkey is the 7th largest trading partner of Indonesia with bilateral trade value of US$ 1.4 billion in 2015.
Moreover, Turkey is the 20th largest investor in Indonesia with an investment value of US$ 64.1 million dollars in 2014.(*)

Indonesia, Turkey to strengthen defense cooperation - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT PAL targets September 2016 completion of submarine-building facility

_A plant for constructing submarines is being built at PT PAL's premises in Surabaya, where work on the complex is scheduled to complete by September 2016, the company's executives told IHS Jane's on 8 March during a tour of the shipyard._






_The submarine-building facility under construction on PT PAL's premises in Surabaya as of March 2016. _

_"Construction of the third Chang Bogo-class submarine is scheduled to begin from October 2016 at this facility,"_ said Tjahjono Yudo, PT PAL's general manager of corporate strategic planning. The plant's set-up has been designed to mimic Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering's (DSME's) facility in South Korea, he said. He added that PT PAL personnel are currently in Okpo to understudy the construction of the first two boats.

_PT PAL targets September 2016 completion of submarine-building facility | IHS Jane's 360_


----------



## faries

*Menhan: Pembelian Armada Sukhoi Sudah Disetujui Jokowi*
*Prima Gumilang*, CNN Indonesia
Selasa, 08/03/2016 10:43 WIB






Sebanyak 8-10 unit pesawat Sukhoi Su-35, kata Ryamizard, dibeli pemerintah RI dengan harga pabrik. (Flickr via Wikimedia Commons/Aleksander Markin)

*Jakarta, CNN Indonesia *-- Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu menyatakan Presiden Jokowi telah merestui pembelian armada jet tempur Sukhoi Su-35 dari Rusia. Ryamizard menjamin pengadaan Sukhoi itu tak bakal merugikan keuangan negara.

“Negara tidak akan rugi karena kami (pemerintah Republik Indonesia) beli harga pabrik, enggak ada lagi main-main. Presiden Joko Widodo bahkan juga menyetujui,” kata Menhan di Jakarta.

Dalam waktu dekat Ryamizard akan meneken kontrak pembelian delapan unit Su-35 itu di Moskow, Rusia. Namun ia enggan menyebut kapan tanggal persisnya penandatanganan bakal dilakukan.

“Untuk pastinya, sekalian ada undangan bulan depan membicarakan masalah ASEAN dengan Rusia di Moskow. Di sana nanti (teken), sudah dipastikan betul," ujar Ryamizard.

Pembelian armada Sukhoi itu akan dilakukan bertahap. Untuk gelombang pertama, jumlah pesawat yang dibeli antara delapan sampai 10 unit, disesuaikan dengan keuangan negara.

"Nanti kami lengkapkan satu skuadron," kata Ryamizard. Satu skuadron bisa terdiri dari 12-24 unit pesawat.

Armada Su-35 itu dibeli pemerintah RI untuk menggantikan skuadron F-5 Tiger milik TNI Angkatan Udara yang telah memasuki masa pensiun. F-5 itu sudah berumur 40 tahun.

Harga satu unit Su-35 diperkirakan US$65 juta atau sekitar Rp951 miliar. Dengan harga setinggi itu, Ketua Komisi I Bidang Pertahanan DPR Mahfudz Siddiq mendorong pembelian menggunakan_state credit_ dari Rusia selaku negara produsen Sukhoi sehingga tak memberatkan anggaran belanja negara.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia orders fourth KCR-60M fast attack craft
_The Indonesian government has placed an order for a fourth KCR-60M-class missile-armed fast attack craft, PT PAL officials told IHS Jane's during a visit to the shipyard on 8 March._





_A KCR-60M-class fast attack craft seen off Langkawi during the LIMA 2015 exhibition. Indonesia is acquiring a fourth vessel in the class._

Indonesia is acquiring a fourth KCR-60M missile-armed fast attack craft
Vessels in the class will be equipped with a Chinese-developed combat management system
"Although a contract for the vessel has not yet been signed, we have been given instructions to build it. A formal contract is expected very soon, most probably in the next few months," said Tjahjono Yudo, general manager of corporate strategic planning at the state-owned shipyard.

_Indonesia orders fourth KCR-60M fast attack craft | IHS Jane's 360_



In Queue for Perfection: Indonesia to Receive First Russian Su-35 in 2018

_Indonesia will not receive the first batch of Russian Su-35 multirole fighters earlier than in 2018 due to the overload of the aircraft's sole manufacturer with domestic and international orders, media reported Wednesday, citing a source in the Russian Defense Ministry._






Earlier in March, Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu announced Moscow and Jakarta would sign in April a contract for the delivery of 10 Russian Su-35 Flanker multirole fighter jets to replace Indonesia’s fleet of F-5 Tigers.

"Today, a full transition of the enterprise to the production of modern Su-35 is on the agenda. However, this will not affect the queue. The plant is due to produce 50 aircraft for Russia's Aerospace Forces within five years, and 24 for China. _Indonesians could expect to receive two jets in 2018 in a best-case scenario_," the source told the newspaper.

The Su-35S is a 4++ generation one-seater, an upgraded version of the Su-27 multirole fighter with features comparable to a 5-generation aircraft. It is characterized by supermaneuverability and is equipped with new avionics, a modern radar and advanced engines. It can accomplish incredible tricks without deceleration and can fly at a speed of 2400 kmph, outpacing all rivals in its class. The warplane is armed with 30mm guns, a huge number of missiles and rockets.

_In Queue for Perfection: Indonesia to Receive First Russian Su-35 in 2018_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Credit to eko.051

Anoa 2 RCWS , Firing Test !!! 
@pt_pindad #anoa2 #ranpur #indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

^^^ Great pic... adding bigger image for archive

PINDAD Anoa 6x6 with _Qimek _RCWS from Rheinmetall, Canada.
Examination and calibration was taken place on 8-10 March at Pusdik Kopassus, Batu Jajar.
Pindad plans to manufacture this RCWS in its facility in Bandung.






Qimek RCWS





Qimek RCWS on Leopard2 Revolution

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 297681
> 
> 
> Credit to eko.051
> 
> Anoa 2 RCWS , Firing Test !!!
> @pt_pindad #anoa2 #ranpur #indonesia



RCWS from Waffleland?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Reashot Xigwin said:


> RCWS from Waffleland?


Rheinmetall - Canada part of Pindad SS2 TOT deal with UAE defence company

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

TNI-AL Luncurkan Kapal Patroli Cepat Bernama KRI Cakalang

Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut (TNI-AL) meluncurkan Kapal Patroli Cepat 43 M di galangan kapal PT. Caputra Mitra Sejati. Kapal yang diberi nama KRI Cakalang ini mempunyai panjang keseluruhan 43 meter dengan lebar keseluruhan 7,4 meter.

TNI-AL Luncurkan Kapal Patroli Cepat Bernama KRI Cakalang • #Umum | PasangMata


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> TNI-AL Luncurkan Kapal Patroli Cepat Bernama KRI Cakalang



^^^ PC43 fast patrol boat, Navy already have 4 units of this class.
KRI Pari (849), KRI Sembilang (850), KRI Sidat (851), KRI Cakalang (852)

_Armatim_


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesia - AIM-120C-7 Advanced Medium-Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAMs)

WASHINGTON, Mar. 10, 2016 - The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to Indonesia for AIM-120C-7 Advanced Medium-Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAMs), equipment, training, and logistics support. The estimated cost is $95 million. The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale on March 9, 2016.

The Government of Indonesia has requested a possible sale of thirty-six (36) AIM-120C-7 AMRAAMs and one (1) Missile Guidance Section. Also included in this possible sale are; control section support equipment, spare parts, services, logistics, technical contractor engineering and technical support, loading adaptors, technical publications, familiarization training, test equipment, and other related elements. The total estimated value of MDE is $80 million. The overall total estimated value is $95 million.

This proposed sale contributes to the foreign policy and national security of the United States by helping to improve the security of a key partner that has been, and continues to be, an important force for political stability and economic progress in the Asia-Pacific region.

The proposed sale improves Indonesia’s capability to deter regional threats and strengthen its homeland defense. Indonesia is able to absorb this additional equipment and support into its armed forces.

The proposed sale of this equipment and support does not alter the basic military balance in the region.

The prime contractor will be determined by competition. There are no known offset agreements proposed in connection with this potential sale.

Implementation of this proposed sale will not require the assignment of any U.S. Government or contractor representatives to Indonesia.

There will be no adverse impact on U.S. defense readiness as a result of this proposed sale.

This notice of a potential sale is required by law and does not mean the sale has been concluded.

All questions regarding this proposed Foreign Military Sale should be directed to the State Department's Bureau of Political Military Affairs, Office of Congressional and Public Affairs, pm-cpa@state.gov.

Indonesia - AIM-120C-7 Advanced Medium-Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAMs) | The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency


----------



## CountStrike

*Commentary: Between China, 
Russia, South Korea, a 
race for RI’s defense *
Rendi A. Witular, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Commentary | Fri, March 11 2016, 7:00 AM


Commentary News

Commentary: Terrorism Law amendment, much ado about nothing
Commentary: A humane way to expand Jakarta’s green space after Kalijodo
Commentary: The asymmetrical culture war facing Indonesian liberals
China and Russia are no longer sitting on the fence in their attempts to wield greater influence over Indonesia’s defense industry after South Korea takes a strong lead in the race to pioneer joint production of advanced military hardware. 

The House of Representatives ratified last week a defense agreement with China that was previously struck between the Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono administration and its Chinese counterpart in Beijing in 2007.

Under the ratified agreement, made as a legal umbrella for future defense deals, Indonesia and China agreed to take their defense cooperation to a higher level by agreeing to put in place joint defense research, technology transfer and production. 

A clause on the secrecy and protection of intellectual property rights in defense technology was also inserted in the agreement, which emphasizes the importance of both countries to adhere to the highest standards of confidentiality.

While Indonesia’s acquisition of military equipment from China is still by far smaller than that ordered from the US, Russia, Europe and South Korea, the ratification will serve as a springboard for China to play a greater role. 

What is of particular interest for Indonesia in the deal with China is to secure the much-needed technology to develop its own short- and long-range guided missiles, a field in which China is proven to have the edge. 

Since 2013, Indonesia and China have been locked in negotiations for the planned joint production of C-705 antiship missiles for the Indonesian Navy. However, the absence of a ratified agreement for the cooperation is cited among the many issues hampering the development. 

The ratified agreement came amid all-time high relations between Indonesia, under President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, and China. And it is very likely that many defense deals currently in the pipeline will materialize sooner rather than later. 

Concurrently, Russia has also intensified talks with Indonesia, as indicated by the visit of Russian Security Council secretary Nikolai Patrushev last month and Jokowi’s planned visit to Russia in the first half of this year. 

During Patrushev’s visit, Russia, whose military hardware already serves as the backbone of the Indonesian Air Force, convinced the government to buy its weaponry systems, including more Sukhoi SU-35 jet fighters, helicopters, Kilo-class submarines and Club S guided missiles; the two sides also agreed to greater transfer of technology. 

Indonesia’s hedging of China and Russia may stem from previous bitter experiences, specifically the arms embargo slapped on the country by the US and its allies, who alleged that the Indonesian Military (TNI) had masterminded a string of bloody reprisals and attacks as East Timor wrenched itself free from the nation. 

Although the embargo was lifted in 2006, many policymakers are disinclined to buy more US arms over concerns a ban could be re-imposed. The biggest arms deal with the US after 2006 was the US donation of 24 used-F16 jet fighters in 2011, with Indonesia paying US$460 million for the planes’ refurbishment. 

But one staunch US ally, South Korea, seems to be capitalizing on Indonesia’s defense needs, particularly after the enactment of the 2012 Defense Industry Law requiring Indonesia to prioritize the purchase of foreign military hardware using technology that can be shared for joint production. 

South Korea is the first country to grant Indonesia transfer of technology for the construction of billions of dollars worth of submarines and jet fighters.

The deal has positioned South Korea at the very top of Indonesia’s list of strategic defense partners, putting it in prime position for the future provision of advanced defense systems. 

Regional peers and rivals will, by following the deal’s development closely, look to ascertain whether Indonesia is in fact able to pull the project off. 

The deal, however, is not without problems. The joint production of the Chang Bogo, a variant of diesel-electric attack submarines originally developed by Germany, is likely to be delayed and Indonesia may not receive the promised technology. 

Indonesia bought the three submarines in 2012 for more than $1 billion. Under the contract, two submarines would be built in South Korea in cooperation with state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL, while the third would be built at PT PAL’s facilities in Surabaya, East Java. 

News emerged late last month that Indonesia had for various reasons pushed back deadlines to construct the submarines at its shipyards. 

Reports have also emerged that Indonesian technicians have not received sufficient training in South Korea to enable them to do the job, with their South Korean counterparts attempting to teach only by demonstration, rather than by allowing the Indonesian technicians to practice. 

Concerns are rife that the joint production will remain on paper only, as Indonesia’s technicians and infrastructure will have the ability only to assemble while all parts and most of the workers are likely to be imported from South Korea. 

Transparency is also lacking on the part of the Defense Ministry, primarily in terms of the definition and scope of joint production and technology transfer in the submarine contract. 

It remains unclear as to whether Germany, as the original developer of the submarine, has allowed South Korea to share the technology with Indonesia. 

Another noted cooperation deal with South Korea is the joint project for the production of the KF-X/IF-X jet fighter, which is expected to be semi-stealth and able to outmaneuver the US-made F-16. 

Indonesia has contributed $1.5 billion, or 20 percent of the needed funds to develop the aircraft, which is scheduled to be in production by 2025. 

According to officials, South Korea is willing to transfer 100 percent of the technology, but no details have emerged on the specific role Indonesia will play in the planned production. 

But despite several drawbacks in the cooperation, South Korea has taught Indonesia a valuable lesson – a lesson that indeed poses a risk to South Korea when it comes to the transfer of its military technology to the China-leaning Indonesia.

The commitment to South Korea to protect its defense technology from falling to the hands of a third country will be a test of Indonesia’s credibility. 

Learning from the drawbacks in South Korea deals, Indonesia should have all the capital now to stand in good stead when forging joint-production agreements with China and Russia. 
_________________________________

_The author is a staff writer at The Jakarta Post._

- See more at: Commentary: Between China, Russia, South Korea, a race for RI’s defense | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Door Gunner MI-17 Puspenerbad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*This is my respon to Rendi A Witular (Jakarta Post writer)*

Well regarding the issue in South Korea submarine, demonstration should be enough to understand the technique of submarine building. It is understandable that they dont allow PT PAL employee to do the practice since the submarine that they are constructing now needs to be delivered fast and without any delay.

Turkey on the other hand is constructing submarine (higher class than Changbogo) from zero now, due to German technology. After Changbogo program we should seek German submarine and construct it in PT PAL. Forget Russia sub if they dont give similar TOT just like South Korea did. Once again it is because we are not in a rush.

Just like written in our recent defense white paper, our defense industries should become the pioneer on high tech that later the acquired technology can be use for making civilian product (just like PT Pindad with escavator and PT DI with civilian aircraft).It is related to our economic grand strategy.

South Korea should not worried about that TOT agreement since we are cooperating with them in jet fighter and submarine, the technology that China and Russia has already mastered. Indonesia also doesnt depend to China just like Pakistan or in other case just like Vietnam which depend to Russia. Indonesia is an independent country.

Talking about Indonesia role in the KFX program, it is quite clear that we will develop the fighter together with South Korea, 20 % thing is just a financial agreement. This is something that has been said by PT Dirgantara Director recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@oriphotograper


----------



## Bennedict

USA Approve AIM-120 AMRAAM Missile sales to Indonesia

WASHINGTON, Mar. 10, 2016 - The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to Indonesia for AIM-120C-7 Advanced Medium-Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAMs), equipment, training, and logistics support. The estimated cost is $95 million. The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale on March 9, 2016.

The Government of Indonesia has requested a possible sale of thirty-six (36) AIM-120C-7 AMRAAMs and one (1) Missile Guidance Section. Also included in this possible sale are; control section support equipment, spare parts, services, logistics, technical contractor engineering and technical support, loading adaptors, technical publications, familiarization training, test equipment, and other related elements. The total estimated value of MDE is$80 million. The overall total estimated value is $95 million.

This proposed sale contributes to the foreign policy and national security of the United States by helping to improve the security of a key partner that has been, and continues tobe, an important force for political stability and economic progress in the Asia-Pacific region.The proposed sale improves Indonesia’s capability to deter regional threats and strengthenits homeland defense. Indonesia is able to absorb thisadditional equipment and support into its armed forces.The proposed sale of this equipment and support does not alter the basic military balance in the region.The prime contractor will be determined by competition.

There are no known offset agreements proposed in connection with this potential sale.Implementation of this proposed sale will not require the assignment of any U.S. Government or contractor representatives to Indonesia.There will be no adverse impacton U.S. defense readiness as a result of this proposed sale.This notice of a potential sale isrequired by law and does not mean the sale has been concluded.All questions regarding this proposed Foreign Military Sale should be directed to the State Department's Bureau of Political Military Affairs, Office of Congressional and Public Affairs, pm-cpa

Indonesia - AIM-120C-7 Advanced Medium-Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAMs) | The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency

*Indonesia Eyes China-Made Air Defense System*
Leave a reply





According to The Diplomat

By Prashanth Parameswaran for The Diplomat March 03, 2016

*Senior defense official says Jakarta is mulling a new purchase*

Indonesia is currently mulling the purchase of an air defense system from China, a senior defense official said Monday.

According to Air Vice Marshal M. Syaugi, the director general of defense planning at Indonesia’s defense ministry, the country is currently evaluating the purchase of *Chinese made AF902 Radar/Twin 35 mm AA Gun/PL-9C Missile Integrated Air Defense System (AF902 FCS/35)* to bolster its aerial defense capabilities.

The evaluation, Syaugi told state-run news outlet _Antara News_ on March 1, is being done in line with the Indonesian Armed Forces 2015-2019 strategic plan.

Syaugi made the remarks after a recent visit to China where he observed the AF902 FCS/35, an air defense system designed and manufactured by the Chinese company *China North Industries Corp (Norinco).*

“Based on [their] presentation and what was displayed [at that time], the air defense system offered [to us] was quite good,” he said according to _The Jakarta Post_.

Syaugi also said that the system was “as good as the Oerlikon,” referring to the Swiss-made Oerlikon SkyShield MK2 air defense system which is currently being used by the Air Force Special Forces (Paskhas) in the air force base in Pontianak, West Kalimantan.

*The AF902 FCS/35 is designed primarily to intercept and destroy aircraft, low flying cruise missiles and precision-guided missiles. It can also defeat lightly armored vehicles, surface targets and concealed ground forces.*

While Syaugi’s comments were quite positive, it is unclear whether Indonesia will eventually decide to go with the air defense system and, if so, when a deal might be struck and finalized. Sino-Indonesian defense relations have tended to move quite slowly with respect to new firsts for a variety of reasons, as I have noted elsewhere. For example, talks for Indonesia to license produce Chinese-made C-705 surface to surface missiles went on for a while before the confirmation that Jakarta would actually begin deploying the missiles on vessels.

*As further evidence of this, it was only this week that Indonesia’s defense ministry confirmed the approval of a previous Sino-Indonesian memorandum of understanding by the legislature to provide the legal basis for further defense cooperation activities.* The defense agreement had previously been struck back in 2007, during the tenure of then Indonesian president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.

_*@ The Diplomat*_
--
This *licensed* Chinese copy of Rheinmettal GDF 35mm AAA is more cheaper yet same as effective as the original. Indonesian Air Defense Command has planned to replace hundreds of antiquated AAA's to defend C-class airbases and airfields.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Foreign Military Sale to Indonesia (DCSA) :
AGUSTUS 2012 - MARET 2016 (missile)

1. thirty-six (36) AIM-120C-7 AMRAAMs and one (1) Missile Guidance Section The overall total estimated value is $95 million.

2. 18 AGM-65K2 MAVERICK All-Up-Round
Missiles, 36 TGM-65K2 Captive Air Training Missiles, 3 TGM-65D Maintenance Training Missiles, spare and repair parts, an estimated cost of $25 million

3. 140 HELLFIRE AGM-114R3 Missiles ( 1 Paket dgn 8 AH-64D APACHE Block III LONGBOW Attack Helicopters)

4. 180 Block I Javelin Missiles, 25 Command
Launch Units (CLU), Missile Simulation Rounds (MSR), Battery Coolant Units (BCU),Enhanced Basic Skills Trainer, Weapon Effects Simulator,batteries, battery chargers,
support equipment, spare and repair parts,personnel training and training equipment,publications and technical data an estimated cost of $60 million

5. 30 AIM-9X-2 Sidewinder Block II All-Up-Round Missiles, 20 AIM-9X-2 Captive Air Training Missiles (CATM), 2 CATM-9X-2 Block II Tactical Missile Guidance Units, 4 CATM-9X-2 Block II Guidance Units, and 2 Dummy Air Training Missiles, containers, test sets and support equipment, spare and repair parts, publications and technical documents, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical assistance, and other related elements of logistics and program support. The estimated cost is $47 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian, US navies discuss joint exercise scenario*
Sabtu, 12 Maret 2016 00:04 WIB | 795 Views




The pilot of Indonesian navy exercises with US navy troops in a helicopter P-3 Orion in CARAT 2015 above the waters of the Java Sea, Sunday (August 9, 2015). (ANTARA/Zabur Karuru)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Officials of the Indonesian and US Navies have discussed a scenario of joint exercise, dubbed Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT).

The scenario was discussed during an Initial Plan Conference (IPC) held in Surabaya, East Java, on March 10, a press release of the Indonesian Navys Eastern Fleet Command said on Friday.

The CARAT 2016 IPC witnessed participation by a 19-member US delegation headed by the US embassys Defense Attache Captain Mark Stacpoole and a 23-member Indonesian delegation led by Colonel M Zaenal of the Indonesian Navy.

The joint naval exercise will be carried out in August this year. The activities will also include a civic mission, a symposium, a band clinic, a music performance and sports games.

Surabayas residents including students will be involved in the activities.
(Tz.D018/Uu.F001/INE/KR-BSR/B003)

Indonesian, US navies discuss joint exercise scenario - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Santoso-led terror group being cornered: Minister Pandjaitan*
Sabtu, 12 Maret 2016 01:41 WIB | 616 Views




Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan. (ANTARA/M. Agung Rajasa/P003)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan believes a joint military and police force have cornered the Santoso-led terror group operating in Poso, Central Sulawesi.

"Until now, we have been successful in cornering them in a smaller location, about 5 km by 5 km," Luhut Pandjaitan said here.

The area of operation is near a mountain, and security personnel have identified places where the Santoso group members stay, he added.

He expressed his surprise that within a short time span, the cooperation between military (TNI) and police (Polri) managed to surround and corner the group.

The minister hoped that Santoso will surrender to prevent undesirable consequences.

He, however, said the personnel are prepared for any eventualities, including any worst case scenario.

The minister could not state a deadline as to when Santoso would be captured.

"When it comes to fighting guerrillas, no country in the world can set a target. No one can say that within one or two months, all this would end," he said .

The minister noted that the Santoso groups guerrilla tactics are inseparable from a Poso conflict that had broken out in 1999. 

A day earlier, the minister had said that the Tinombala Operation 2016 that was launched to hunt down Santoso and his men in the jungles of Poso, Central Sulawesi Province, has been extended for another six months.

"I propose that the operation be extended for six months because if it is extended every two months, we are just going to be busy with administrative matters," Panjaitan said.

The Indonesian military and police had launched a manhunt for the top leader of the Poso-based terrorist group, who is also known as Abu Wardah, through the Tinombala Operation 2016 on January 10, but he is yet to be caught.

"The period had to be extended because the joint operation involving the military and police personnel had run well for 43 days," he said, adding that the security personnel have been able to corner Santoso and his men.

"They have been relatively encircled," he stated.

The government has discussed the financial aspects of this extended operation and there will be a significant progress within the next few weeks, he stated.

The police chief also plans to visit Poso to observe the latest developments in the operation, Luhut Pandjaitan said.
(Uu.F001/INE/KR-BSR/B003)
Santoso-led terror group being cornered: Minister Pandjaitan - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## pr1v4t33r

PINDAD will start Badak 6x6 production on mei 2016.
_PT Pindad berencana mulai memproduksi 10 unit kendaraan tempur jenis Badak mulai Mei 2016 ini. Jika tak ada kendala, PT Pindad akan merampungkan 10 unit itu pada November 2016. Produksi Badak digenjot atas perintah Wakil Presiden Jusuf Kalla yang memesan 50 unit kendaraan tempur itu._
_Pindad Produksi Badak Tahun Ini | Pikiran Rakyat Online_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Jakarta Metro Police Gegana Detachment
photo credit : Aldy Rinaldi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MacanJawa

any news about medium sam system aquisition?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Western Fleet Quick Response (WFQR)






Ready for bad guys on the sea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

*AC-47 In Indonesian Service*





During the initial phase of Invasion of Timor Leste, Indonesian Air Force convert two civillian C-47 Dakota into AC-47 for giving close air support to ground troops. Armed with three 7.62mm gatling guns, this gunship used to surpress insurgent movement under thick forest and mountains.






Later, this gunships are converted back into civillian aircraft after the arrival of sixteen OV-10 Broncos from United States, who proves its effectiveness than the two gunships. This gunships then preserved in Yogyakarta Aviation Museum.





source : AC-47 Gunship TNI AU: Pesawat Angkut Berkemampuan Serbu | Indomiliter.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

it's better to use "Unit Reaksi Cepat Armada Barat" than "Western Fleet Quick Response". Asal British biar keren? IMHO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

faries said:


> it's better to use "Unit Reaksi Cepat Armada Barat" than "Western Fleet Quick Response". Asal British biar keren? IMHO



Hehe jadi ingat tembang paporit ai taon 90-an .. au au .. 

Yup, disingkat pun jadi lbh gampang diucapkan > URCAB


----------



## Nusantara

katarabhumi said:


> Yup, disingkat pun jadi lbh gampang diucapkan > URCAB


yourCAB?  sounds like taxi apps 
anyway, I agree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> Santoso-led terror group being cornered: Minister Pandjaitan



*Tinombala March 2016
*





_neverendingpursuit















Personil Satuan 1 Gegana yang tergabung dalam Satuan Tugas Operasi Tinombala 2016










Brimob Polri dalam Operasi Tinombala.





Enemy spotted *in memoriam Sgt. Jonas Lesilolo
_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

HBD 55 For Indonesian marines Recoon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

credit to vartor@kaskus

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Tim Western Fleet Quick Response (WFQR) Lantamal IV yang beranggotakan Kopaska, Tim VBSS KRI Sultan Thaha Syafuddin-376, Satkamla Lantamal IV, dan Wing Udara 2 menahan dan memeriksa kapal Viking di Tanjunguban, Bintan, Kepulauan Riau, Jumat (26/2).(ANTARA FOTO/M N Kanwa/nz/16)


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

"You do not know when your career is over, then give the best while capable"


Credit to aldyrynldi


----------



## Nike

this picture is cool






Petugas Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP) dan TNI AL meledakkan Kapal MV Viking buronan Interpol Norwegia di wilayah Perairan Tanjung Batumandi, Pangandaran, Jawa Barat, Senin (14/3). Kapal penangkap ikan ilegal yang ditangkap di perairan Indonesia tersebut diledakkan dan dijadikan salah satu monumen objek wisata di Pangandaran untuk melawan aksi ilegal fishing. ANTARA FOTO/Adeng Bustomi/ama/16

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

madokafc said:


> this picture is cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petugas Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP) dan TNI AL meledakkan Kapal MV Viking buronan Interpol Norwegia di wilayah Perairan Tanjung Batumandi, Pangandaran, Jawa Barat, Senin (14/3). Kapal penangkap ikan ilegal yang ditangkap di perairan Indonesia tersebut diledakkan dan dijadikan salah satu monumen objek wisata di Pangandaran untuk melawan aksi ilegal fishing. ANTARA FOTO/Adeng Bustomi/ama/16


No, this Mom is Coolest


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Export of nearly 490 machine pistols and automatic rifles by Heckler & Koch to Indonesia

Germany approves arms exports to Saudi Arabia and Oman: ministry letter| Top News| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Frogmen






Flankers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

vote madokafc for momod pormil. \o/ wkwk masuk ke penjaringan ternyata namanya.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Turkey's military electronics company ASELSAN has for the first time exported depth-measuring sonar systems to Indonesia. 

_The latest addition to Turkey's booming defense exports of recent years, ASELSAN will export its KULAÇ Bathometer System, as used in Turkish submarines, to Indonesia's Naval Forces Command. _





_http://www.dailysabah.com/economy/2016/03/16/turkeys-aselsan-exports-first-bathometer-system_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia - Papua New Guinea border patrol
_Jayapura: Prajurit Satgas Pamtas RI-PNG Yonif 411/Raider Kostrad berpatroli di perbatasan Indonesia-Papua Nugini, Skouw-Wutung, Papua, Selasa (15/3/2016). Patroli tersebut dilakukan untuk memeriksa keberadaan patok batas negara sekaligus memastikan keamanan wilayah._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indian, Indonesian armies showcase firing skills as part of Garuda Shakti IV joint training exercise

_India is currently training with Indonesia as part of the Garuda Shakti IV joint training exercise at Magelang, Indonesia. India has sent platoon strength Infantry Battalion from the Southern Command, who will be training with the troops of the 503 Airborne Battalion of the Indonesian Army. According to a press release issued by the Ministry of Defence, the Indian Army contingent is practising weapon handling and the Indonesian counterparts conducted a firing skills demonstration._







The Indian contingent also conducted reflex firing skills demonstration, which included ambidextrous weapon handling in combat situations, the release noted. The main focus of the Garuda Shakti IV exercise is to promote positive relations between both the armies and improve their ability to undertake counter insurgency operations under the United Nations Charter.






The Garuda Shakti IV joint training exercise will conclude March 23 and is expected to make way for better co-operation and stronger relations.






Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar had recently rejected the idea of joint patrol of the Asia Pacific region as suggested by U.S. Pacific Commander Admiral Harry Harris, during his recent India visit to counter Chinese military build-up in the region. 

India believes that the Indian Ocean region is its own backyard and does not entertain Chinese. India is not staying mute on the increasing Chinese footprint in the region and counters China with its own "Act East Policy" that is aimed at improving and connecting countries of South East Asia with India.

_Indian, Indonesian armies showcase firing skills as part of Garuda Shakti IV joint training exercise_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@KORPS HIU KENCANA

KRI Nanggala 402

"Nagabaswara Jalayudha Pamungkas"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KOPASSUS













@halim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Kopassus








@Alfethalim













@A.R

Unit-81 Kopassus during CQB exercise with Batlskin Cobra P2 helmet




by peterthesheepdog

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@halim

Kopassus Sniper






Marine infantry during Halang rintang exercise

@kuadikuat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

*BATLSKIN COBRA P2 COMPLETE SYSTEM*
$2,097.99
The Revision Batlskin System is a fully modular, scalable and tailorable suite of integrated head protection components that provides ballistic, blast, and blunt force protection. The Batlskin Cobra P2 System includes Batlskin Cobra P2 Full Cut Helmet with 1 NVG hole, Modular Suspension System, Batlskin Cobra P2 Modular Head Protection system and a pre-installed Batlskin Cobra P2 Helmet Cover.
Comment:
One complete system of this helmet cost $2,097.99 or 27,5 million rupiah today. Professional soldier gear is expensive. But, professional soldier life is priceless.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## initial_d

faries said:


> *BATLSKIN COBRA P2 COMPLETE SYSTEM*
> $2,097.99
> The Revision Batlskin System is a fully modular, scalable and tailorable suite of integrated head protection components that provides ballistic, blast, and blunt force protection. The Batlskin Cobra P2 System includes Batlskin Cobra P2 Full Cut Helmet with 1 NVG hole, Modular Suspension System, Batlskin Cobra P2 Modular Head Protection system and a pre-installed Batlskin Cobra P2 Helmet Cover.
> Comment:
> One complete system of this helmet cost $2,097.99 or 27,5 million rupiah today. Professional soldier gear is expensive. But, professional soldier life is priceless.


Mahal bgt, itu wajib TOT jg ga tuh :p
Kl kaya gini kayanya industri lokal bisa buat asal ga ngelanggar hak cipta sja


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Steel Boat, Iron Hearts: 

"SUBMARINERS - steadfast till the end"

@korpshiu



initial_d said:


> Mahal bgt, itu wajib TOT jg ga tuh :p
> Kl kaya gini kayanya industri lokal bisa buat asal ga ngelanggar hak cipta sja


Harga yg wajar, faktor dolar juga sih. Sebagai komparasi helm motor motogp bermerk ajah minimal main di 4-5jeti yg ecek2 berbahan karbon. Yg agak tinggi macem AGV dll itu 7-9jetian. Ringan bgt dan anti pecah.

Tuh helm kopassus juga betah pakenya krn ringan bgt, kaca anti embun,bakar,blast dll


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Marine infantry during Halang rintang exercise
> 
> @kuadikuat
> 
> View attachment 299213



Looks like "Ton Tangkas" competition bro


----------



## MacanJawa

kasihan cakra naggala capek patroli jadiin monkasel aja wkwkkw kilo mana kilo


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

PIndad SS1V1 rifle with SPG1V2 grenade launcher
--------------------------
Indonesian Army 721st Infantry soldier on peacekeeping mission in Darfur, Sudan.

@Aswir35

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Ada yang baru dari Anoa - alat apakah itu?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Arhanud13 Pekanbaru - Simbah udah bisa muter-muter sendiri


----------



## MarveL

_Sat 81 operators armed with HK MP5. SAT 81 Gultor is a special CTU of Indonesian Kopassus.





Fast Extraction Kopassus.





Kopaska operators during an antipiracy exercise.





Indonesian Kopaska and US Navy SEALs during Flash Iron joint exercise.










Siswa Pendidikan Kopaska Angkatan 39 melintasi bromo dengan rute limed bayuwangi - surabaya selama 9 hari. Maret 2016.



_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

_Sun Bathing_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

[Conspiration Gossip] Indonesian president to visit Holland to talk gold with P2 Freemasons 

The back-room negotiations to release funds to finance a massive world clean-up took a dramatic turn last week as Indonesian President Joko Widodo made a sudden decision to fly to Holland to discuss gold, CIA sources in Indonesia say.

Widodo, or Jokowi as he is known, decided to visit Holland, the former colonial rulers of Indonesia, to avoid civil war, they say. The civil war would be between factions supporting China and those who lean towards the West, the sources say.

In Holland Jokowi will be meeting with representatives of the P2 Freemason lodge who will be asking for access to gold stored in Indonesian bunkers, they say. The Indonesian press article about the planned visit quotes an Indonesian government official who says “there will be a major surprise within two weeks time.”

_- Indonesian president to visit Holland to talk gold with P2 Freemasons_
_- Joko Widodo to Visit the Netherlands to Improve Trade Relations? | Indonesia Investments_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia-Papua New Guinea border patrol 
_Prajurit Satgas Pamtas Yonif Linud 431/SSP Kostrad melakukan partoli perbatasan Indonesia-Papua Nugini di Waris, Keerom, Papua, Kamis (17/3/2016). Patroli tersebut untuk mengecek patok batas negara sekaligus menjaga keamanan dan kedaulatan Tanah Air._


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Taraaaaa 

KRI 403 

@korps hiu

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Taraaaaa
> 
> KRI 403
> 
> @korps hiu
> 
> View attachment 299521


Good addition please tell the features and weapons


----------



## Indos

I hope it will have missile system on it as the design is already made for the missile launch





ASM/SSM-700K Hae Sung



Zarvan said:


> Good addition please tell the features and weapons



*Armaments*
The _Chang Bogo_-class submarines are armed with 8 bow 533 mm torpedo tubes and 14 torpedoes. The ships are also armed with Sub-Harpoon missiles and can be armed with 28 Mines in place of Torpedoes and Harpoon.[4] The class is armed with SUT - Surface and Underwater Target Torpedoes.

Chang Bogo-class submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

We should cooperate with South Korea in missile system....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Taraaaaa
> 
> KRI 403
> 
> @korps hiu
> 
> View attachment 299521


the next one is in the background to the right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

kaka404 said:


> the next one is in the background to the right



Yupz

Lingkaran merah yg didepannya hull KRI 405


----------



## CountStrike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Cakeppp

KRI 403






@korps hiu


----------



## CountStrike

Repost Bro..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Yupz. Lingkaran merah yg didepannya hull KRI 405



Klo 405, kemungkinan modul-modul yang bakal dikirim ke PAL akhir tahun buat dijahit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Looks like Brimob just get new addition of Barracuda APC
Currently they operate about 55 units of Barracudas with this latest addition the number can be over 100 units.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

anyone can explain this news? what kind of this balon?
Polri Kepincut Balon Udara Canggih Karya PT LEN


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

CountStrike said:


> Repost Bro..


Tipis beda 2 menit, page ane belom reload jadi gak tau 



pr1v4t33r said:


> Klo 405, kemungkinan modul-modul yang bakal dikirim ke PAL akhir tahun buat dijahit.



Yap, gedung fasilitasnya skrg lagi dibuat.



Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Looks like Brimob just get new addition of Barracuda APC
> Currently they operate about 55 units of Barracudas with this latest addition the number can be over 100 units.
> 
> View attachment 299615
> 
> View attachment 299618
> 
> View attachment 299619



Banyakkk, sugih tenan polri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

CountStrike said:


> anyone can explain this news? what kind of this balon?
> Polri Kepincut Balon Udara Canggih Karya PT LEN


Ground surveillance platform masbro, bisa buat relay komunikasi di daerah2 blank spot.
Cara kerjanya mirip2 UAV tapi lebih permanen dan bisa memantau terus-menerus dalam waktu yang lebih lama dan lebih efisien.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Ground surveillance platform masbro, bisa buat relay komunikasi di daerah2 blank spot.
> Cara kerjanya mirip2 UAV tapi lebih permanen dan bisa memantau terus-menerus dalam waktu yang lebih lama dan lebih efisien.


like this?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Looks like Brimob just get new addition of Barracuda APC. Currently they operate about 55 units of Barracudas with this latest addition the number can be over 100 units.



buatan lokal apa korsel?


----------



## MarveL

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Ground surveillance platform masbro, bisa buat relay komunikasi di daerah2 blank spot.
> Cara kerjanya mirip2 UAV tapi lebih permanen dan bisa memantau terus-menerus dalam waktu yang lebih lama dan lebih efisien.




Its just kind of floating radio repeater at 1 km high. With expandable and mobile capability. Similar with google baloon, or floating radio tower.



CountStrike said:


> like this?



Its not uav kind. Nope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

MarveL said:


> Its just kind of floating radio repeater at 1 km high. With expandable and mobile capability. Similar with google baloon, or floating radio tower.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not uav kind. Nope.


Cara kerjanya mirip bro, kalo menurut PT LEN balon itu bisa dikendalikan dari jarak jauh jadi gak sekedar diiket kabel trus dilepas nanti ditarik lagi.
Selain itu kalo dari beritanya disebutkan gak sekedar radio repeater tapi bisa memantau pergerakan di darat dan bisa dipasang sensor panas dll..



pr1v4t33r said:


> buatan lokal apa korsel?


Barracuda itu buatan Korsel ada 2 pabrikan, Shinjeong dan Daewoo. Barracuda yang dipakai Brimob selama ini ada yg buatan Shinjeong ada yg Daewoo. Utk pengiriman baru ini gak tau dari pabrik mana.


----------



## MarveL

dah ga usah update dulu ga ada gunanya... ntar aja abis idul fitri mungkin....


----------



## Zarvan

*PT PAL Indonesia To Launch Submarine Infrastructure In September*
Our Bureau
08:45 AM, April 11, 2016
243 views




Shipbuilding settlement activity in PT PAL in Surabaya, East Java. Image credits: ANTARA News
- A +
PT PAL Indonesia, a state-owned shipbuilding company, plans to launch the facility to build submarines in September this year, which will be the first in Southeast Asia.

The director of design and technology, Saiful Anwar, told Antara News last week that the facility would be used to meet the target of building 12 submarines ordered by the defense ministry.

Currently, PT PAL is cooperating with South Korea to build three submarines which is serving as a training ground for Indonesian human resources. A total of 206 workers would undergo training in South Korea and until now 130 of them have already finished, Anwar said.

Of the three submarines, one plans to be assembled fully by the Indonesian workers while the fourth and the rest will be fully built by Indonesia, he said.

"In September 2016 the building for submarine production will be completed and in December 2016 a number of equipment will come along with the submarine ordered from South Korea for assembling here," he said.

Saiful said he hoped with the availability of the submarine infrastructure, Indonesia will be able to develop its potential especially in the maritime sector and build by itself a submarine in the future.

"A submarine building technology is the highest level of shipbuilding technology because of the method of regulating balance being applied there when the ship sinks and surfaces," he added.

PT PAL Indonesia To Launch Submarine Infrastructure In September

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

MarveL said:


> dah ga usah update dulu ga ada gunanya... ntar aja abis idul fitri mungkin....





Gak jelas, jadi mundur terus. Capek capek upload dan mantengin ehhh hilang semua dan mundur lagi


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Wah, padahal banyak info baru yang bisa d share ya... d FB ada yang share D&D LPD yang kemungkinan akan dikembangkan PT.PAL kedepan. Versi troop transport & Fleet support.


----------



## faries

Sejumlah aparat gabungan TNI-Polri memeriksa kendaraan warga yang keluar Desa Sedoa, Lore Utara, Kabupaten Poso, Sulawesi Tengah, Selasa (5/4). Penjagaan dan pemeriksaan setiap kendaraan yang keluar dan masuk itu adalah rangkaian dari taktik mempersempit ruang gerak kelompok teroris Santoso yang kini kian terdesak di hutan Poso. (ANTARA FOTO/Basri Marzuki)





Sejumlah aparat gabungan TNI-Polri berjaga di gerbang masuk dan keluar Desa Sedoa, Lore Utara, Kabupaten Poso, Sulawesi Tengah, Selasa (5/4). Penjagaan dan pemeriksaan setiap kendaraan yang keluar dan masuk itu adalah rangkaian dari taktik mempersempit ruang gerak kelompok teroris Santoso yang kini kian terdesak di hutan Poso. (ANTARA FOTO/Basri Marzuki)

Originally posted by madokafc at Formil. Photo credit to ANTARA.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Latihan Pembentukan Para Raider Yonif Linud 502

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The old guard, F-5E/F Tiger II






Multilateral Naval Exercise Komodo 2016
_An Indonesian Navy CN-235 Maritime Patrol Aircrafts flies past a group of Indonesian Navy frigates and corvettes as well as the Indonesian Navy tall ship, KRI Dewaruci as part of Multilateral Naval Exercise Komodo 2016 hosted by the Indonesian Navy in the waters off West Sumatra. _


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

PKR




Inside Her

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

Originally posted by chendole at Formil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The guardian of Indonesian sky


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Airforce 70th Anniversary










Bravo Detachment 90 in action

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia's war is for humanity: Jokowi

_President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo has stressed that the most serious fight is the war for humanity, calling on all parties to not overlook military operations other than war issues. Humanitarian aid operations, particularly in regard to natural disasters in the sea require alertness, speed and reliable resources. Therefore, the President called on the Indonesian Navy to strengthen cooperation in the sea with other countries during his opening remarks at the International Fleet Review 2016 in Padang, West Sumatra, on Tuesday._






_"As citizens of the world, we are united by the sea. Your job is to fight the war to ensure that humanity wins and health services are improved,"_ Jokowi said in a statement.

IFR is among multilateral training exercise activities at Komodo Exercise 2016, held on April 12 to 16. Komodo Exercise 2016, participated by 47 ships, 20 from 16 nations stretched across the Pacific to Indian oceans, 11 Indonesian Navy ships and 11 vessels from other institutions.

The multitaleral training exercises with a non-war fighting concept offer a more robust maritime culture, Jokowi said. The exercises will not only strengthen naval cooperation but also make a significant contribution to health and improvements in public facilities.

The exercise could also foster mutual understanding on the protection of marine resources, regional cooperation as well as human resources development in the maritime sector, he added.

The Komodo Exercise was first held in Batam and Anambas, Riau Islands province, in 2014.

Jokowi also aims for the training to support his goal for Indonesia to become the world's maritime axis.

Believing that Indonesia's future is in the sea, the President called for all parties to be involved in rebuilding Indonesia's maritime culture, maintaining and managing marine resources, providing priority to the development of maritime infrastructures, strengthening maritime diplomacy and developing maritime defense.

_"Let us all go to the sea. In the sea lies hope and success. Many waves, many lives,"_ he said in his speech.

_Indonesia's war is for humanity: Jokowi - The Jakarta Post_



Fleet Review, Komodo 2016























Indonesia Ups the Stakes in the South China Sea

_Energy company Pertamina plans to explore for oil and gas in areas close to Indonesia’s maritime border in the South China Sea to assert the country’s territorial rights, the upstream director of the state-owned company said._






_“The government needs to have activities around the borders and one of Pertamina’s strategies is to support this,”_ Syamsu Alam said on Monday.

He said Indonesia had lost sovereignty over two disputed islands in the past because it was not developing those areas.

_“So, like the South China Sea and the borders in North Kalimantan, we need to have some activities there,”_ he said.

China claims 90 per cent of the South China Sea, which is believed to be rich in oil and gas, with overlapping claims from Brunei, Malaysia, the Philippines, Vietnam and Taiwan. Its reclamation of rocky outcrops and development of infrastructure there has caused alarm around the region.

Indonesia is not a claimant and has projected itself as an honest broker in the dispute. However, there is concern in Jakarta that Beijing believes its maritime territory – demarcated by a U-shaped nine-dash line – includes areas around the Indonesian-ruled Natuna islands.

After an incident last month involving an Indonesian patrol boat and a Chinese coastguard vessel and fishing boat in what Indonesia said were its waters, Jakarta said it “felt sabotaged” in its efforts to maintain peace in the South China Sea.

China has said that it recognises Indonesia’s sovereignty over the Natuna Islands.

Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman Lu Kang said he was not aware of Pertamina’s plans.

“China and Indonesia do not have a territorial dispute,” he told a daily news briefing.

Alam did not spell out Pertamina’s plans for development in the South China Sea, but asked about security, he said: _ “Of course, we have to have support from the military.”_

Alam did not elaborate on what role the military might play. He said_ Pertamina has a three-year timeline for a technical and commercial evaluation of the East Natuna gas field, working with Exxon Mobil, Thailand’s PTT and Total_ .

_The company also has interests in other blocks close to Indonesia’s other border areas, he added, referring to the Masela and Babar Selaru blocks next to its border with Australia and the Nunukan, Simenggaris and Ambalat blocks in areas next to Malaysia._

Indonesia and Malaysia have been embroiled in a long-running dispute over the oil-rich Ambalat area, off Borneo, while the area between Indonesia and East Timor and Australia contains huge gas reserves.

The International Court of Justice ruled in 2002 that the Sipadan and Ligitan islands off northeastern Borneo belonged to Malaysia, based on evidence that Kuala Lumpur was doing more on the islands to indicate its authority.

_Indonesia’s Pertamina plans to explore for oil and gas near South China Sea border areas | South China Morning Post_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sriti Gesit Exercise 2016





_Personil TNI AU melakukan penjagaan terhadap pesawat yang dipaksa turun oleh pesawat sukhoi karena membawa barang terlarang saat Latihan Sriti Gesit 2016 di Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Selasa (12/4)._




_Personil TNI AU bersiaga saat melakukan penyergapan terhadap pesawat yang dipaksa turun oleh pesawat sukhoi karena membawa barang terlarang pada Latihan Sriti Gesit 2016 di Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Selasa (12/4). _





_Pasukan khas (Paskhas) TNI AU melakukan penyergapan terhadap pesawat yang dipaksa turun oleh pesawat sukhoi karena membawa barang terlarang saat Latihan Sriti Gesit 2016 di Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Selasa (12/4)._


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Thousands of marines crossing madura strait to break MURI record

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesian Airforce 70th Anniversary
> View attachment 299878
> 
> View attachment 299879
> 
> 
> Bravo Detachment 90 in action
> View attachment 299880
> 
> View attachment 299882
> 
> View attachment 299885
> 
> View attachment 299884



Which vehicle is this?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What vehicle is this?



New light strike tactical vehicle for elite units. Locally made by PT.SSE, CMIIW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

What's exact range they must defeat ?







pr1v4t33r said:


> Thousand of marines crossing madura strait to break MURI record
> View attachment 300068
> 
> View attachment 300069


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BoQ77 said:


> What's exact range they must defeat ?



Madura Strait is a stretch of water that separates the Indonesian islands of Java and Madura, in the province of East Java. The shortest gap is around 5.5 Km.

this is not the first time. Marines are routinely swim-crossing madura strait, they just try to break the previous records by adding hundreds more soldiers in the event.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

thousands of marines !!!
it's so great and comparable to some trainings of our maritime special force that require the trainees to defeat 12-15km


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BoQ77 said:


> thousands of marines !!!
> it's so great and comparable to some trainings of our maritime special force that require the trainees to defeat 12-15km



2.016 marines to be exact. it's a symbolic number. And those are not the special force units. Just regular marines units.

_Jalesu Bhumyamca Jayamahe_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Pameran Maritim Komodo 2016Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi memegang senapan laras panjang yang dipamerkan dalam Pameran Maritim di Padang, Sumatera Barat, Rabu (13/4/2016). Pameran yang menampilkan produk-produk militer untuk Angkatan Laut buatan Indonesia itu berlangsung dalam rangka Komodo 2016. (ANTARA FOTO/Akbar Nugroho Gumay)






Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi melihat alat navigasi kapal perang yang dipamerkan dalam Pameran Maritim di Padang, Sumatera Barat, Rabu (13/4). Pameran yang menampilkan produk-produk militer untuk Angkatan Laut buatan Indonesia itu berlangsung dalam rangka Komodo 2016. (ANTARA FOTO/Akbar Nugroho Gumay)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Quick reaction strike force, Tarakan, 13/4/2016











Indonesia, China Dispute in Natuna Waters Settled: State Palace
_Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung said that the dispute between Indonesia and China in Natuna Waters had been settled. Pramono explained that the tension was a result of a misunderstanding between Indonesia and China. _





_"[The dispute] has been settled, and it was a misunderstanding," Pramono said at the Presidential Office onWednesday, April 13, 2016._

Accoding to Pramono, Indonesia and China respect each other in relation to each borders and the relationship that both countries had built. Pramono revealed that Indonesia and China always wanted to settle border issues peacefully. Pramono added that both countries upheld diplomacy and would not invove external parties.

Earlier in March, the Maritime and Fisheries Ministry announced that its patrol boat captured an allegedly illegal fishing boat in Natuna waters. The boat was then released as a Chinese coast guard was involved.

Maritime and Fisheries Ministry Susi Pudjiastuti expressed her frustration since her officers’ attempt to capture Kway Fey 10078 in Indonesian waters was intercepted by the Chinese cost goard. Susi then requested the Foreign Affairs Ministry to send a protest note to China. Indonesian Navy chief of staff Adm. Ade Supandi said that the Chinese ship had breached Indonesian territory.

_Indonesia, China Dispute in Natuna Waters Settled: State Palace | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

DSA 2016: Indonesian Panther ready to pounce

_Airbus Helicopters is looking to speed up deliveries of its new AS565 Panther MBe to launch customers Indonesia and Mexico, with deliveries now due to commence at the end of the year. The company confirmed to Shephard that initial deliveries of the latest MBe variant had been planned for mid-2017 but this had been moved forward as a result of requests from the customers._






The first production Panther MBe conducted its maiden flight last November and is now undergoing avionics and mission systems testing at Airbus Helicopters’ facility in Marignane, France.

Qualification of the twin-engine platform – which has performed 150 hours in hot and high environments – is expected in the summer.

The Airbus Helicopters spokesperson said the expedited delivery had been made possible by the implementation of an integrated team (including engineering, work planning and production) at the early stage of production to support ‎the dedicated Panther MBe takt-time flow.

‘Several months were saved on the 1st serial MBe aircraft in Final Assembly thanks the presence of an integrated team [allowing us] to solve all issues linked with the First Article Inspection in real time,’ he explained to Shephard.

Overall, Airbus Helicopters has achieved an impressive 30% reduction in lead time for final and flight assembly line operations.

_The updated 4.5t MBe variant will feature new Turbomeca Arriel 2N engines_, which increases the maximum take-off weight as well as the rotorcrafts performance in high and hot environments.

_New glass cockpit technology will also be integrated including a dual channel 4-axis digital Automatic Flight Control System (AFCS)_. _Indonesia will acquire 11 AS565 MBe Panthers to be used by the Indonesian Navy for anti-submarine warfare missions. _

_PT Dirgantara Indonesia will be outfitting the aircraft in-country with mission equipment such as Helicopter Long-Range Active Sonar (HELRAS) dipping sonar and a torpedo launching system._

_DSA 2016: Indonesian Panther ready to pounce - News - Shephard_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PINDAD SS2-v5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Multilateral Naval Excercise Komodo (MNEK), 14/4/2016










































Inaguration of a new Search & Rescue vessel, KN SAR Antasena 234 (14/4/2016)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL




----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Cakeppp

Tactical information and command system - TACTICOS.

@pandu_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Anggota TNI Angkatan Laut mempersiapkan Helikopter disela latihan laut Multilateral Naval Excercise Komodo (MNEK) 2016 di Perairan Kepulauan Mentawai, Sumatera Barat, Kamis (14/4/2016). Kegiatan MNEK 2016 akan dipusatkan di Kepulauan Mentawai hingga 16 April 2016. (ANTARA FOTO/Akbar Nugroho Gumay)






Helikopter milik TNI Angkatan Laut lepas landas dari KRI Makassar disela latihan laut Multilateral Naval Excercise Komodo (MNEK) 2016 di Perairan Kepulauan Mentawai, Sumatera Barat, Kamis (14/4/2016). Kegiatan MNEK 2016 akan dipusatkan di Kepulauan Mentawai hingga 16 April 2016. (ANTARA FOTO/Akbar Nugroho Gumay)






Anggota TNI Angkatan Laut mempersiapkan Helikopter disela latihan laut Multilateral Naval Excercise Komodo (MNEK) 2016 di Perairan Kepulauan Mentawai, Sumatera Barat, Kamis (14/4/2016). Kegiatan MNEK 2016 akan dipusatkan di Kepulauan Mentawai hingga 16 April 2016. (ANTARA FOTO/Akbar Nugroho Gumay)






Kapal perang berbagai negara delegasi Multilateral Naval Excercise Komodo (MNEK) 2016 berlayar dari Teluk Bayur menuju perairan Kepulauan Mentawai untuk mengikuti latihan laut di Sumatera Barat, Kamis (14/4/2016). Kegiatan MNEK 2016 akan dipusatkan di Kepulauan Mentawai hingga 16 April 2016. (ANTARA FOTO/Akbar Nugroho Gumay)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Dewaruci Sandar di Teluk Bayur
_Pengunjung mengamati KRI Dewaruci saat acara 'Openship di dermaga Teluk Bayur, Padang, Sumatera Barat, Jumat (15/4/2016). Pengunjung diberikan kesempatan untuk mengenal lebih dekat kapal latih taruna (kadet) Akademi TNI Angkatan Laut (AAL) tersebut serta KRI lainnya yang masih bersandar di pelabuhan selama gelaran Komodo 2016._















Joint Exercise, Indonesia-South Korea
_Latihan gabungan Indonesia-Korea Selatan dengan misi penyelamatan di tengah laut di Perairan Kepulauan Mentawai, Sumatera Barat, Jumat (15/4). Latihan gabungan yang merupakan bagian dari latihan laut Multilateral Naval Exercise Komodo (MNEK) 2016 itu bertujuan meningkatkan kemampuan prajurit dalam menangani korban di tengah laut. _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

DRU Shipyard delivered 9 Fast Patrol Boats for Customs, 5 FPB 28 & 4 FPB 38 (12/4/2016)














_- http://www.beacukai.go.id/berita/bea-cukai-perkuat-armada-patroli-laut.html_
_- https://www.drushipyard.com/dru-serahkan-kapal-fpb-ke-ditjen-bea-cukai/ _

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Dumas Shipyard also delivered 2 units, 60 meter FPB for Customs on November last year












_main semprot-semprotan... leh uga..._

Must watch video

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

*Four Santoso Group Members Arrested, 10 Dead: Police*
_SATURDAY, 16 APRIL, 2016 | 09:18 WIB




_

TEMPO.CO, Palu - Ten members of the Eastern Indonesia Mujahiddin Group led by Santoso dead while four have been caught during the ongoing Tinombala operations, police said on Friday.

"Four of them were caught alive while 10 others died," the chief of Central Sulawesi Police Command, Brigadier General Rudy Sufahriadi, told newsmen after seeing off National Police chief General Badrodin Haiti at local airport Mutiara Sis Aljufri.

As for the operations evaluation by General Badrodin Haiti, he said it was good.

"He (General Badrodin Haiti) thanked the task force which has worked hard so far, as proven by the seizure of 14 Santoso group members," he said.

General Badrodin Haiti earlier said that the Tinombala operations involving military and police personnel and aimed at arresting Santoso alias Abu Wardah in Poso were being carried out well.

"I indeed came here to see closely the way the operation is being implemented. All personnel in the field have been working quite well," he told newsmen at Poso Resort Police Headquarters.

General Badrodin, immediately upon his arrival in Poso on Friday morning, along with the chief of the National Counter-Terrorism Agency (BNPT), Commissioner General Tito Karnavian, and chief of the police Mobile Brigade (Brimob), Inspector General Murad Ismail, held a closed-door meeting with the police and military commanders at Poso Resort Police Headquarters.

The meeting was attended by Central Sulawesi Police Command chief, Brigadier General Rudy Sufahriadi, the 132/Tadulako resort military chief Col. Muhammad Saleh Mustafa, Poso resort police chief Adjunct Senior Commissioner Ronny and Central Sulawesi police command spokesman Adjunct Senior Commissioner Hari Suprapto.

Coordinating Minister for Political, Security and Legal Affairs Luhut Pandjaitan said during a visit to Poso sometime ago that the Tinombala operations would be extended for another six months.

The first stage of the operations that started on January 9 ended on March 9 and involved 2,500 military and police personnel.

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/04/16/055763162/Four-Santoso-Group-Members-Arrested-10-Dead-Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Military equipment show at AFB Halim Perdanakusumah Jakarta
Photo belongs to Agung Pambudhy/ detik.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Happy Birthday KOPASSUS





Komando!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Border patrol around Rondo island, Aceh, _(16/4/2016)_
_Kegiatan patroli bertujuan untuk memantau kemananan pulau terluar di ujung bagian barat Indonesia._





_Prajurit memantau suasana Pulau Rondo dari menara pantau yang berada di pulau tersebut ketika melakukan patroli, Aceh, Sabtu (16/4)._





_Prajurit marinir melakukan patroli di dermaga Pulau Rondo, Aceh, Sabtu (16/4)._





_Prajurit marinir melakukan patroli di Pulau Rondo, Aceh, Sabtu (16/4)._





_Prajurit memantau suasana Pulau Rondo dari menara pantau yang berada di pulau tersebut ketika melakukan patroli, Aceh, Sabtu (16/4)._





_Prajurit melakukan patroli di dalam hutan di Pulau Rondo, Aceh, Sabtu (16/4)._





_Prajurit melakukan patroli di Tugu Nol Kilometer di Pulau Rondo, Aceh, Sabtu (16/4)._





_Prajurit menaiki menara pantau ketika melakukan patroli di Pulau Rondo, Aceh, Sabtu (16/4). _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

64th Kopassus Anniversary, _(16/4/2016)_
_HUT ke-64 Kopassus mengangkat tema kita tingkatkan loyalitas, moralitas dan integritas guna mewujudkan prajurit Kopassus yang hebat, profesional dan dicintai rakyat disemarakkan dengan parade dan demonstrasi bela diri Yongmoodo, Taekwondo, dan Merpati Putih serta aksi terjun payung._




_Prajurit Kopassus melakukan aksi ketangkasan usai upacara HUT ke-64 Kopassus di Lapangan Makopassus, Cijantung, Jakarta, Sabtu (16/4). _




_Prajurit Kopassus melakukan aksi terjun payung dalam rangka HUT ke-64 Kopassus di Lapangan Makopassus, Cijantung, Jakarta, Sabtu (16/4). _




_Prajurit Kopassus melakukan aksi terjun payung dalam rangka HUT ke-64 Kopassus di Lapangan Makopassus, Cijantung, Jakarta, Sabtu (16/4). _





_Panglima TNI Jenderal Gatot Nurmantyo (kiri) didampingi KSAD Jenderal TNI Mulyono (kedua kiri) dan Danjen Kopassus Mayjen Muhammad Herindra (ketiga kanan) menghadiri upacara HUT ke-64 Kopassus di Lapangan Makopassus, Cijantung, Jakarta, Sabtu (16/4). _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Closing of Multilateral Naval Exercise Komodo 2016, _(16/4/2016)_
_Kapal perang berbagai negara peserta Multilateral Naval Exercise Komodo (MNEK) 2016 melakukan sailing pass melintasi KRI Makassar-590 di Perairan Kepulauan Mentawai, Sumatera Barat, Sabtu (16/4/2016). Kegiatan sailing pass itu menandai ditutupnya rangkaian Komodo 2016._

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia International Motor Show 2016 - Military Zone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

This is Sparta! 
-------------------
Indonesian Army prepares for Yongmoodo martial art demonstration


----------



## NKRI

*Sea Pashe Multilateral Naval Exercise Komodo 2016




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KRI Usman Harun 359 

#mnek2016

@oriphotograper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bidonv

By:www.janes.com
*DSA 2016: Indonesia selects Type 730 CIWS for KCR-60M attack craft*


> The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has selected the Chinese-developed Type 730 close-in weapon system (CIWS) for the first two of three KCR-60M-class missile attack craft, an industry source told IHS Jane's at the DSA 2016 exhibition in Kuala Lumpur on 18 April and this was corroborated with TNI-AL contacts that are close to the matter.
> 
> The vessels, KRI Sampari (628) and KRI Tombak (629) will each be fitted with one stern-facing Type 730 turret that will replace two 20 mm guns currently mounted on the platforms. Sampari and Tombak are currently scheduled to undergo a refit, which will include the installation of these weapons, at PT PAL's premises in Surabaya in September 2016.
> 
> The Type 730 CIWS is a radar-guided, seven-barrelled Gatling gun-style system that provides a defensive capability against anti-ship missiles and precision-guided munitions. Variants of the weapons are currently in use with a number of People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) warships including the Type 051C (Luzhou), Type 052B (Luyang I), and Type 052C (Luyang II) destroyer classes, and the Type 054A Jiangkai II-class guided-missile frigates.
> 
> Also scheduled for the refit in September is the installation of a Chinese-developed combat management system (CMS) that will be linked to the platform's 57 mm main gun, CIWS and missile launcher systems. The TNI-AL has decided to deploy the Chinese-made C-705 surface-to-surface missiles on the service's KCR-60M platform............See more








*KCR-60M-class ships*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Pengunjung mengamati prototipe rudal disalahsatu stan ketika mengunjungi pameran Dirgantara Edu-Tech Expo 2016 di Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, Sabtu (16/4/2016). Pameran yang menampilkan sejumlah pesawat tempur, teknologi kedirgantaraan serta alutsista TNI AU dalam rangka Bulan Dirgantara itu berlangsung hingga 17 April mendatang. (ANTARA FOTO/Wahyu Putro A)






Sebuah helikopter melintasi pesawat tempur Hawk 200 milik TNI AU ketika pameran Dirgantara Edu-Tech Expo 2016 di Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, Sabtu (16/4/2016). Pameran yang menampilkan sejumlah pesawat tempur, teknologi kedirgantaraan serta alutsista TNI AU dalam rangka Bulan Dirgantara itu berlangsung hingga 17 April mendatang. (ANTARA FOTO/Wahyu Putro A)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

bidonv said:


> By:www.janes.com
> *DSA 2016: Indonesia selects Type 730 CIWS for KCR-60M attack craft*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KCR-60M-class ships*



KCR-60 fast missile boat. This ship will become pretty badass, once all the radar and weapon system installed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PINDAD SS1 V2 SABHARA, caliber 7.62x45, with FAB Magwell Grip. cmiiw





Yonif Mekanis 202 









Joint Exercise TNI 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

SS1 with 7,6mm caliber.... hmmm, never seen before...


----------



## NKRI

SSX and SPR-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CountStrike said:


> SS1 with 7,6mm caliber.... hmmm, never seen before...



Specifically designed for Sabhara police unit. Low velocity with effective range around 150m and using 7,62x45mm blunt bullet. This rifles are used to disable or to cripple target, not to kill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Hawk with AGM 65





Sukhoi Su 27/30 fully armed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Air Force





BRIGIF PIK / Tontaikam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

DSA 2016: The Force grows in Indonesia

_Delivery of the first set of URO 4x4 Vamtac ST5 vehicles to Indonesia as part of the country’s ForceShield air defence programme are underway. A spokesperson from Thales confirmed to Shephard at Defence Services Asia 2016 that URO were in the early stages of delivering the first batch of what is a ‘significant quantity’ of vehicles._






Thales is the prime contractor for the programme as the Vamtac vehicles are fitted with the company’s Rapid Ranger launcher and Starstreak air defence missiles.

A source told Shephard that_ the system is in the integration phase and about 20 vehicles will be delivered. The Vamtac vehicles are just one component of the ForceShield air defence network that will equip five Indonesian Army air defence batteries._

_



_

_Other elements include the Ground Master 200 radar, fire control system and Land Rovers fitted with the Lightweight Medium Launcher and Starstreak. Integration there is being completed by local Indonesian industry partner PT Len._

_



_

A Vamtac 4x4 vehicle fitted with the Rapid Ranger and Starstreak was displayed on the URO stand at DSA exhibition in Malaysia but before the exhibition started the Starstreak missiles were removed and the Thales RapidRanger logo on the launcher was covered up.

It is likely that Thales’ Malaysian industry partner, Weststar subsidiary Global Komited, was unhappy that the system they are integrating onto their GK-M1 vehicle was being displayed on another chassis.

The Thales spokesperson said that it is up to the governments to select which vehicles they want and the Starstreak launchers will be integrated onto them.

A source told Shephard that a ‘small batch’ of Vamtac vehicles are also being delivered to Singapore, but could not confirm numbers. URO is marketing Vamtac to Malaysia, Indonesia and Singapore.

The Malaysian Army already has over 100 Vamtacs bought under a contract signed in 2008-09 that include 25 fitted with the Igla air defence system, 60 weapon carrying vehicles and 18 vehicles that tow a 105mm light gun and store artillery rounds.

_https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/landwarfareintl/dsa-2016-force-grows-indonesia/_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MacanJawa

still use shorad, dayum we need medium range missle


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT.PAL, building more frigate & LPD





National Frigate program





PT.PAL, Indonesia' largest shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Chasing Santoso





Kopaska





One of Indonesia' SF units

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bidonv

By:en.sindonews.com
*2019, Indonesia Defense Budget Reach Rp250 Trillion*


> JAKARTA - Indonesia's defense budget it is still far from sufficient. On basis that, government keen to increase the national defense budget, particularly with regard to the procurement of weaponry systems.
> 
> "Our defense budget has always been set at below one percent of the gross domestic product. Our defense budget was once over one percent, but it was later reduced. We will do our best to increase it again," said Chief Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister (Menkopolkam), Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan noted during a public lecture at the University of Indonesia (UI) in Depok, West Java, Wednesday (20/4).
> 
> Luhut pointed out that most of the defense spending was currently being used for employee expenditure, while the amount of funds spent to procure defense systems was still low.
> 
> Therefore, Luhut said he was seeking ways to intensify defense cooperation through transfer of technology from countries, which had become weapon suppliers, so that their design capabilities could be replicated by Indonesia.
> 
> "The defense budget will continue to be increased. We will raise it from 0.85 percent to one percent until we can increase it to over one percent later. We hope the defense budget would reach nearly Rp250 trillion in 2019," the minister stated.
> 
> However, Luhut affirmed that the government will work towards improving the welfare of the personnel employed in military and defense institutions.
> 
> He promised to increase the wages of the personnel of the Indonesian Defense Forces and Defense Ministry to makes their salaries at par with the national income level.
> 
> "If the budget for procuring weaponry systems is raised, the salaries of the employees should also be increased. Salary my son, who is a major in the Special Strike Forces, for instance, is only Rp6 million per month. It is lower than a bank employees salary, which could reach Rp10 million per month," he pointed out.
> 
> The minister believes that Indonesia, as a big country, should ensure that its defense personnel did not face an income gap. Luhut vowed to do his best to bring about a transformation in the defense institutions.
> 
> For known, Indonesia intends to reduce defence expenditure by 1.7 percent to Rp95.9 trillion (USD6.7 billion) in 2016, according to figures contained within the draft budget.
> 
> The reduction in spending follows a 17.1 percent increase in 2015 and represents only the second time the defence budget has been cut in the last decade.
> 
> Draft budget documentation also shows that actual spending on defence in 2015 is expected to reach around IDR102.3 billion, an increase of 4.8 percent or IDR4.7 trillion over the revised budget allocation planned by the government.
> 
> As such the draft budget for 2016 ostensibly represents a 6.2 percent reduction compared with the funding provided for defence in 2015..............See more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

bidonv said:


> By:en.sindonews.com
> *2019, Indonesia Defense Budget Reach Rp250 Trillion*



I hope so. Will be around $19B, with today rate.


----------



## Star Bugs

Hi guys. New member here but I'm not new to this thread. Been following this thread for more than 3 years now but never have time to be active here until now.

As you can see my avatar is a dog's nose that's because I'm nosy. Always sniffing for knowledge. Anyway I have two questions for you seniors or knowledgable juniors here.

1. What is the actual combat capability of KCR-60? Although it will carry Chinese CIWS, we know it can carry 57mm bofors but not 76mm oto melara. How about SSM? Maximum, how many SSM can it carry? And how about torpedoes or ASuW capability?

2. It's been more than a year now, any development about our planned purchase of Russian Be-200?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Star Bugs said:


> Hi guys. New member here but I'm not new to this thread. Been following this thread for more than 3 years now but never have time to be active here until now. As you can see my avatar is a dog's nose that's because I'm nosy. Always sniffing for knowledge.



Welcome aboard comrade! Please share, and enjoy..


DSA 2016, Palindo Marine offering 90 metre OPV to the Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency 
_PT Palindo is collaborating with a Malaysian company, Tenggara Nasa Sdn Bhd for the OPV requirement. A shipyard will be build in Tumpat, Kelantan if their the proposal win the tender. _







Currently, Palindo also building 110 metre OPV for Indonesian Coast Guard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

19 April 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

hi guys any news from kfx/ifx? please this thread need dicussion, look only pic alias sepi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Star Bugs said:


> Hi guys. New member here but I'm not new to this thread. Been following this thread for more than 3 years now but never have time to be active here until now.
> 
> As you can see my avatar is a dog's nose that's because I'm nosy. Always sniffing for knowledge. Anyway I have two questions for you seniors or knowledgable juniors here.
> 
> 1. What is the actual combat capability of KCR-60? Although it will carry Chinese CIWS, we know it can carry 57mm bofors but not 76mm oto melara. How about SSM? Maximum, how many SSM can it carry? And how about torpedoes or ASuW capability?
> 
> 2. It's been more than a year now, any development about our planned purchase of Russian Be-200?



KCR 60 will carry Type 730 on the stern side (back side) while its still retain its 57mm gun at the front side. 
When we talk abut the capacity for SSM, its can carry up to 2x2 launcher of medium sized SSM. Currently the option is C-705. KCR / FAC (Fast Attack Missile Boat) does not design for ASW capability, so it doesnt have torpedo on board. MTB (Motor Torpedo Boat) is part of the old time warfare and not really effective in today's small combat boat doctrines.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MacanJawa said:


> hi guys any news from kfx/ifx? please this thread need dicussion, look only pic alias sepi



Just few days ago there's a news about Korea going to pick engine for KFX. The choice are between European engine maker Eurojet Turbo GmbH and the US firm General Electric (GE). And yesterday, Korea also announced Hanwha Thales as partner for KFX Radar development.



Star Bugs said:


> What is the actual combat capability of KCR-60? Although it will carry Chinese CIWS, we know it can carry 57mm bofors but not 76mm oto melara. How about SSM? Maximum, how many SSM can it carry? And how about torpedoes or ASuW capability?





Jakartans@PkDef said:


> KCR 60 will carry Type 730 on the stern side (back side) while its still retain its 57mm gun at the front side. When we talk abut the capacity for SSM, its can carry up to 2x2 launcher of medium sized SSM. Currently the option is C-705. KCR / FAC (Fast Attack Missile Boat) does not design for ASW capability, so it doesnt have torpedo on board. MTB (Motor Torpedo Boat) is part of the old time warfare and not really effective in today's small combat boat doctrines.



Actually, KCR-60 was designed to be armed with full array of capability in mind, from ASUW, AAW, EW, NGFS to ASW with further development.


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia Likely to Buy Over Dozen Russian Su-35 Fighter Jets – Rostec*
© Sputnik/ Grigoriy Sisoev
BUSINESS
10:08 21.04.2016(updated 10:25 21.04.2016) Get short URL
2127091
*Indonesia plans to buy up to 18 Russian Su-35 fighter jets.*






© SPUTNIK/ ALEXANDER ASTAFYEV
Tested in Combat: Russia Faces High Demand for Su-34, Su-35 Jets After Success in Syria
KUALA LUMPUR (Malasya) (Sputnik) – Key decisions on the purchase of Russian Su-35 Flanker multirole fighters by Indonesia have been made and contract talks may start soon, a senior official from Russia’s Rostec state corporation said.


“Principle decisions have been made, we are expecting the start of talks,” Viktor Kladov, the head of Rostec's International Cooperation Department, said in an interview with RIA Novosti.

“We are looking forward to the visit of the Indonesian defense minister to Moscow to attend an international security conference. We will have a meeting on the sidelines of this conference, we are making progress in this direction,” Kladov said adding that the deal may involve up to 18 aircraft.

Russia has also started preliminary talks with Indonesia on the delivery of Russian Project 636 Varshavyanka diesel-electric submarines, Viktor Kladov said.

"Preliminary consultations are being held. Indonesia has strong interest in developing military-technical cooperation with Russia and we are already cooperating in all three areas – ground forces, air force and the navy. We are holding several consultations, including on this particular [Project 636] subject," Kladov told RIA Novosti.

Russia’s improved Kilo-class diesel-electric submarines feature advanced stealth technology, extended combat range and the ability to strike land, surface and underwater targets.

In 2016, the Russian Black Sea Fleet will deploy six Project 636 Varshavyanka class submarines.



Read more: http://sputniknews.com/business/201...-purchase-indonesia-russia.html#ixzz46TEoknzo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Launching of the Indonesian Army' new LCU, 1200 DWT vessel by PT Dok & Perkapalan Kodja Bahari. The new LCU 1200 DWT vessel can carry 6 Leopard-2 tanks & 1 transporter.






Panjang 79,50 meter, lebar kapal 14.00 meter, tinggi geladak utama 7,80 meter, dan tinggi sarat air 2,90. Untuk mesin penggerak memiliki kekuatan 2x1500 horse power, kecepatan maksimum 12 knot, total beban yang mampu diangkut 2.400 ton. Kapal ini mampu menampung 43 awak kapal. ADRI-L ini tangki bahan bakar mampu memuat 250.000 liter untuk jarak jelajah 2.880 NM.






_http://www.jawapos.com/read/2016/04/21/24841/ini-spesifikasi-kapal-adri-l-penanan-tni-ad_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaka404

every time i see the army's vessels i always wonder... why the number is in roman numeral?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

DSA 2016 - Palindo Marine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Bugs

pr1v4t33r said:


> Welcome aboard comrade! Please share, and enjoy..
> 
> 
> DSA 2016, Palindo Marine offering 90 metre OPV to the Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency
> _PT Palindo is collaborating with a Malaysian company, Tenggara Nasa Sdn Bhd for the OPV requirement. A shipyard will be build in Tumpat, Kelantan if their the proposal win the tender. _
> 
> View attachment 301372
> 
> 
> Currently, Palindo also building 110 metre OPV for Indonesian Coast Guard
> View attachment 301374





We certainly need 110++ meter OPV to guard our EEZ, because EEZ are almost always located on high seas and require several weeks of stationing in the middle of the sea. And definitely good for Natuna Seas.


----------



## Star Bugs

pr1v4t33r said:


> Just few days ago there's a news about Korea going to pick engine for KFX. The choice are between European engine maker Eurojet Turbo GmbH and the US firm General Electric (GE). And yesterday, Korea also announced Hanwha Thales as partner for KFX Radar development.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, KCR-60 was designed to be armed with full array of capability in mind, from ASUW, AAW, EW, NGFS to ASW with further development.




Thanks guys. The reason I ask this is because I'm comparing KCR-60 with Russia's Tarantul-Class.










Both vessels are of similar size. Similar length, beam, and displacement. But Tarantul is a corvette while KCR-60 is only classified as Fast (missile) Boat. With similar size, Tarantul can carry 16 SSM the same size of C705 while KCR-60 can only carry 4 SSM. Other weapons on KCR-60 seems okay with me, good 57mm bofors, CIWS, and SAM. The only draw back is just that Tarantul can carry 4 times more SSM than KCR-60. 

Since Tarantul is a corvette, what I'm wondering is that we've been talking about KORNAS, and I think PAL is actually able to build KORNAS on it's own if it's based on the KCR-60 design. So why stop at making a missile boat when making a KORNAS is already 90% probable?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Star Bugs said:


> We certainly need 110++ meter OPV to guard our EEZ, because EEZ are almost always located on high seas and require several weeks of stationing in the middle of the sea. And definitely good for Natuna Seas.



Bakamla has already made a Medium Term Development Plan (RPJM) to have 30 new patrol ships until 2019. Which include 10 units 80 metre OPV, and 4 units 110 metre OPV. 

If i'm not mistaken the first 110 metre OPV for Bakamla will be ready to serve in 2017.


----------



## Nike

Sejumlah pasukan Raider 613 berbaris sesaatnya tiba di pelabuhan Malundung Tarakan, Kalimantan Utara, Kamis (21/04/2016). Pasukan Raider yang dulunya merupakan pasukan organik Kodam VI/613 ini baru kembali ke Tarakan usai menjalani latihan di Pusat Pendidikan Pasukan Khusus di Batujajar Jawa Barat selama tiga bulan. (ANTARA FOTO/Fadlansyah)



Star Bugs said:


> Thanks guys. The reason I ask this is because I'm comparing KCR-60 with Russia's Tarantul-Class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both vessels are of similar size. Similar length, beam, and displacement. But Tarantul is a corvette while KCR-60 is only classified as Fast (missile) Boat. With similar size, Tarantul can carry 16 SSM the same size of C705 while KCR-60 can only carry 4 SSM. Other weapons on KCR-60 seems okay with me, good 57mm bofors, CIWS, and SAM. The only draw back is just that Tarantul can carry 4 times more SSM than KCR-60.
> 
> Since Tarantul is a corvette, what I'm wondering is that we've been talking about KORNAS, and I think PAL is actually able to build KORNAS on it's own if it's based on the KCR-60 design. So why stop at making a missile boat when making a KORNAS is already 90% probable?



Big platform acquisition is not only based on how many AShM can be carried on, most of the reason is to match the original perceptive threat we are currently facing, doctrine we are using right now, financial challenge and geographical area along with their challanges. KCR 60 is good for us, because they are maximizing their range patrol area they can cover, provision to carry spec ops along with RHIB boats and sufficient firepower to be a hard precense in contested area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaka404

Star Bugs said:


> Thanks guys. The reason I ask this is because I'm comparing KCR-60 with Russia's Tarantul-Class.
> 
> Both vessels are of similar size. Similar length, beam, and displacement. But Tarantul is a corvette while KCR-60 is only classified as Fast (missile) Boat. With similar size, Tarantul can carry 16 SSM the same size of C705 while KCR-60 can only carry 4 SSM. Other weapons on KCR-60 seems okay with me, good 57mm bofors, CIWS, and SAM. The only draw back is just that Tarantul can carry 4 times more SSM than KCR-60.
> 
> Since Tarantul is a corvette, what I'm wondering is that we've been talking about KORNAS, and I think PAL is actually able to build KORNAS on it's own if it's based on the KCR-60 design. So why stop at making a missile boat when making a KORNAS is already 90% probable?


imho i don't think we can compare those two together. fully loaded both ships has a difference of displacement of almost 100ton. and don't forget, russian navy has that "distinct" view of naval warfare which make their ships slightly different with other navy...
oh and also keep in mind different navy have different definition for the term corvette, light frigate, destroyer escort, frigate, destroyer, and so on. it's not just about size... 
as for the national corvette program, if i'm not mistaken the base idea of the program is that indonesia can build warships (bigger than patrol boat) by herself.. the development of the kcr(s) is based on the navy needs. and nobody said we're going to stop developing an even bigger warship..
kcr(s), the sigma assembly, nasdec, submarine production facility, and many other project involving warship production are proof that we are developing our own warship and we're not going to stop...

PS: somebody once told me that if you want to design a big ship, don't use a small ship design as your base... it doesn't work like that...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

chinese flagged shipFV Hua Li-8 caught by TNI AL, after the incident about kway fey the tension probably will increase again 
tribunnews,com/tribunners/2016/04/22/8-buronan-interpol-argentina-ditangkap-tni-al

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MacanJawa

Star Bugs said:


> Hi guys. New member here but I'm not new to this thread. Been following this thread for more than 3 years now but never have time to be active here until now.
> 
> As you can see my avatar is a dog's nose that's because I'm nosy. Always sniffing for knowledge. Anyway I have two questions for you seniors or knowledgable juniors here.
> 
> 1. What is the actual combat capability of KCR-60? Although it will carry Chinese CIWS, we know it can carry 57mm bofors but not 76mm oto melara. How about SSM? Maximum, how many SSM can it carry? And how about torpedoes or ASuW capability?
> 
> 2. It's been more than a year now, any development about our planned purchase of Russian Be-200?





maybe 2-4 missile each craft, the current production aim at anti air and anti surface



jek_sperrow said:


> chinese flagged shipFV Hua Li-8 caught by TNI AL, after the incident about kway fey the tension probably will increase again
> tribunnews,com/tribunners/2016/04/22/8-buronan-interpol-argentina-ditangkap-tni-al



well we should prepare anything in case china rage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Boss Dragun

CountStrike said:


> *Indonesia Likely to Buy Over Dozen Russian Su-35 Fighter Jets – Rostec*
> © Sputnik/ Grigoriy Sisoev
> 10:08 21.04.2016(updated 10:25 21.04.2016)
> *Indonesia plans to buy up to 18 Russian Su-35 fighter jets.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © SPUTNIK/ ALEXANDER ASTAFYEV
> KUALA LUMPUR (Malasya) (Sputnik) – Key decisions on the purchase of Russian Su-35 Flanker multirole fighters by Indonesia have been made and contract talks may start soon, a senior official from Russia’s Rostec state corporation said.
> 
> 
> “Principle decisions have been made, we are expecting the start of talks,” Viktor Kladov, the head of Rostec's International Cooperation Department, said in an interview with RIA Novosti.
> 
> “We are looking forward to the visit of the Indonesian defense minister to Moscow to attend an international security conference. We will have a meeting on the sidelines of this conference, we are making progress in this direction,” Kladov said adding that the deal may involve up to 18 aircraft.
> 
> Russia has also started preliminary talks with Indonesia on the delivery of Russian Project 636 Varshavyanka diesel-electric submarines, Viktor Kladov said.
> 
> "Preliminary consultations are being held. Indonesia has strong interest in developing military-technical cooperation with Russia and we are already cooperating in all three areas – ground forces, air force and the navy. We are holding several consultations, including on this particular [Project 636] subject," Kladov told RIA Novosti.
> 
> Russia’s improved Kilo-class diesel-electric submarines feature advanced stealth technology, extended combat range and the ability to strike land, surface and underwater targets.
> 
> In 2016, the Russian Black Sea Fleet will deploy six Project 636 Varshavyanka class submarines.



was this a future plan or the current plan by the govt? i thought we are to get 18 SU 35 previously.

the decision is splendid nonetheless. more closer approach to Russia is desired. now i am hoping there will be many Indonesians doing business here, as well as exchange students.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SIGMA frigate #2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BRP Tarlac 601 Main Mast


----------



## Indos

PT Pindad Indonesia 

SBS IFV prototype


----------



## MacanJawa

Boss Dragun said:


> was this a future plan or the current plan by the govt? i thought we are to get 18 SU 35 previously.
> 
> the decision is splendid nonetheless. more closer approach to Russia is desired. now i am hoping there will be many Indonesians doing business here, as well as exchange students.



nope indo gov are confused and bluff but best case will be 8 unit su 35


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Prajurit TNI AU Simulasi Pengamanan Wilayah Udara
_Prajurit TNI AU melakukan simulasi di Pangkalan Udara Sultan Iskandar Muda, Blangbintang, Aceh Besar, Aceh, Jumat (22/4/2016). Simulasi pengamanan wilayah udara tersebut bertujuan meningkatkan kesiagaan dan kemampuan TNI AU dalam menjaga keutuhan wilayah udara NKRI dari ancaman pihak luar._









_training and training... all the time.. will determine either life or dead in real operation..._


----------



## BoQ77

Vietnam Navy crewmen greeting the Indonesia president during ship march

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

URO 4x4 Vamtac ST5 vehicles in PT.Len facilities
_This vehicles will be fitted with Rapid Ranger launcher and Starstreak air defence missiles._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

Star Bugs said:


> Thanks guys. The reason I ask this is because I'm comparing KCR-60 with Russia's Tarantul-Class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both vessels are of similar size. Similar length, beam, and displacement. But Tarantul is a corvette while KCR-60 is only classified as Fast (missile) Boat. With similar size, Tarantul can carry 16 SSM the same size of C705 while KCR-60 can only carry 4 SSM. Other weapons on KCR-60 seems okay with me, good 57mm bofors, CIWS, and SAM. The only draw back is just that Tarantul can carry 4 times more SSM than KCR-60.
> 
> Since Tarantul is a corvette, what I'm wondering is that we've been talking about KORNAS, and I think PAL is actually able to build KORNAS on it's own if it's based on the KCR-60 design. So why stop at making a missile boat when making a KORNAS is already 90% probable?



Vienam built 6x Molniya ( Tarantul V ) at that configuration.
the Pro as you said, the Con is reduction of trip to 10 days. So Tarantul V isnt suitable for long time patrol mission. The major mission should be for 2x Molniya made an extended coastal defense system like Bal-E with salvo of 32x AShM, 16 each ship as launcher.They attempt to launch a saturated attack to hostile ship group

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

jek_sperrow said:


> chinese flagged shipFV Hua Li-8 caught by TNI AL, after the incident about kway fey the tension probably will increase again
> tribunnews,com/tribunners/2016/04/22/8-buronan-interpol-argentina-ditangkap-tni-al


Good, so we can trade it with more indonesian corruptor hiding in china


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

The Indonesian Navy has arrested a Chinese-flagged foreign fishing vessel, Hua Li-8, in Belawan, North Sumatra on Friday (22/04). The navy received information that the Chinese ship — which is wanted by Interpol in Argentina — was within Indonesian waters and deployed two battleships, KRI Viper-820 and KRI Pati Unus-384, for the capture. 



















Blow them up
Destroy them
Finish them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MacanJawa

BoQ77 said:


> Vietnam Navy crewmen greeting the Indonesia president during ship march




nice dude, this is during komodo excercise?


----------



## BoQ77

MacanJawa said:


> nice dude, this is during komodo excercise?



Yes. It is.
We hope ASEAN could jointly patrol the SCS, together anti piracy, and so on...


----------



## Star Bugs

madokafc said:


> Big platform acquisition is not only based on how many AShM can be carried on, most of the reason is to match the original perceptive threat we are currently facing, doctrine we are using right now, financial challenge and geographical area along with their challanges. KCR 60 is good for us, because they are maximizing their range patrol area they can cover, provision to carry spec ops along with RHIB boats and sufficient firepower to be a hard precense in contested area.





kaka404 said:


> imho i don't think we can compare those two together. fully loaded both ships has a difference of displacement of almost 100ton. and don't forget, russian navy has that "distinct" view of naval warfare which make their ships slightly different with other navy...
> oh and also keep in mind different navy have different definition for the term corvette, light frigate, destroyer escort, frigate, destroyer, and so on. it's not just about size...
> as for the national corvette program, if i'm not mistaken the base idea of the program is that indonesia can build warships (bigger than patrol boat) by herself.. the development of the kcr(s) is based on the navy needs. and nobody said we're going to stop developing an even bigger warship..
> kcr(s), the sigma assembly, nasdec, submarine production facility, and many other project involving warship production are proof that we are developing our own warship and we're not going to stop...
> 
> PS: somebody once told me that if you want to design a big ship, don't use a small ship design as your base... it doesn't work like that...



Ah OK. So the idea is we want to build bigger combat ship and we don't want a 60m corvette.



BoQ77 said:


> Vienam built 6x Molniya ( Tarantul V ) at that configuration.
> the Pro as you said, the Con is reduction of trip to 10 days. So Tarantul V isnt suitable for long time patrol mission. The major mission should be for 2x Molniya made an extended coastal defense system like Bal-E with salvo of 32x AShM, 16 each ship as launcher.They attempt to launch a saturated attack to hostile ship group



It's true, BUT, if the mission is only patrol, especially during peace time, does Tarantul need that configuration (carrying full armament ) ? Probably not. So with less arms carried it can be at sea more than 10 days.



jek_sperrow said:


> chinese flagged shipFV Hua Li-8 caught by TNI AL, after the incident about kway fey the tension probably will increase again
> tribunnews,com/tribunners/2016/04/22/8-buronan-interpol-argentina-ditangkap-tni-al





MacanJawa said:


> maybe 2-4 missile each craft, the current production aim at anti air and anti surface
> 
> 
> 
> well we should prepare anything in case china rage



China has no reason to protest to us. The ship was caught far away for Natuna or SCS, and was at the request from Argentina via Interpol. If China wants to protest then it should directed to Argentina.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Star Bugs said:


> It's true, BUT, if the mission is only patrol, especially during peace time, does Tarantul need that configuration (carrying full armament ) ? Probably not. So with less arms carried it can be at sea more than 10 days.



One need to consider how big the area that must be patrolled. Our naval vessels need more endurance to patrol this very vast sea


----------



## Star Bugs

pr1v4t33r said:


> One need to consider how big the area that must be patrolled. Our naval vessels need more endurance to patrol this very vast sea



I never say that we should use Tarantul instead of KCR-60. I only say that we should make KCR-60 missile capabilty similar to Tarantul, and that discussion have been concluded ( closed ) by me. But, if we want to talk about KCR-60 endurance at sea, then it's worse than Tarantul. Tarantul is *10 days*, KCR-60 is *9 days* worth of endurance at sea.

As you said, our seas are vast. So why are we ( TNI-AL ) still ordering KCR-60?


----------



## Indos

Star Bugs said:


> I never say that we should use Tarantul instead of KCR-60. I only say that we should make KCR-60 missile capabilty similar to Tarantul, and that discussion have been concluded ( closed ) by me. But, if we want to talk about KCR-60 endurance at sea, then it's worse than Tarantul. Tarantul is *10 days*, KCR-60 is *9 days* worth of endurance at sea.
> 
> As you said, our seas are vast. So why are we ( TNI-AL ) still ordering KCR-60?



Better Stealth shape in my opinion,

Tarantul design is actually prioritizing the weapon system than Stealth needs, you need to ask that question to Navy as any design made by PT PAL of course comes from Navy input and needs

KCR 60

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Star Bugs said:


> I never say that we should use Tarantul instead of KCR-60. I only say that we should make KCR-60 missile capabilty similar to Tarantul, and that discussion have been concluded ( closed ) by me.



My point is, Vietnam doesn't have any problem putting more missile on that small platform since their maritime territory is relatively limited, compared to, let's say Indonesia. They can utillize that firepower to their advantages. Especially if we consider SCS maritime dispute with China in mind.

In case of Indonesia, we have very vast sea with diverse characteristic and have relatively low threat. So we need more hull to establish present and control at sea as priority. With relatively low production & operational cost, KCR-40 & KCR-60 are our effort to answer this specific challange, to establish present and control at sea.

For more heavy duty job, we have SIGMA, for our future frigate. SIGMA design in my opinion can be adopted for OPV and corvette or even can be developed further into destroyer.


@BoQ77, do you have info about the production cost for tarantul-class corvette, complete with all the armament?


from this link: http://www.military-quotes.com/forum/price-russian-weapons-t98271.html
unit cost for tarantul-class corvette is around 60+ million.

KCR-60 hull production cost is around 12 million. Let's say we add 10 million more for armament, that around 22 million. We can get 3 units KCR-60 for 1 Tarantul-class.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Hehe ini kok komparasi role Kcr sama Tarantul 









Apa tarantul dari segi cost operational cocok buat patroli? kalo ane liat sih KCR kita ajah udah over armed kok, apalagi mau dipasang CIWS

Buat yg pernah berlayar jauh pasti faham kalo ancaman dilaut bukan perang terbuka dan saling tembak, kapal kek fpb dan kcr sangat berguna buat patroli rutin dan ngisi lantamal yg kosong dari segi cost

PT PAL Products


----------



## kaka404

facepalm... lol. apparently i wasn't clear b4....
guys please stop comparing tarantula and kcr60.
i am gonna rewrite some stuff i already write on my previous post.
1. different navies has different point of view of ship classes. and there are no international standard for this. for example a frigate for one navy might be as big as a destroyer for another.
2. our own navy too has a different point of view of warship classes.
example:
> for our navy the corvettes are: Bung Tomo class, Diponegoro class, Fatahillah class, Pattimura class. all of which have different spec for different operation.
>and then we have the "Fast missile Boat" (KCR) classes (or the way i see it they are a beefier-patrol-boat class or a light-corvette class). 
3. the russian navy has a "unique" point of view of naval warfare. combining this and my point no1, they have tarantula class, which is a corvette.
4. kcr60 was not design as a corvette in mind. it was design based on the need of the navy. the reason why we need them is because our ocean is freakishly huge with islands everywhere. and i hope they continually build these ships...

*does this mean that our country should developed kcr 60 into a corvette? 
no.. learn something from it's development, sure.. but don't start there..
*does this mean that our country never gonna develop our own navy's corvette class or frigate class? 
no.. nobody says that.. think of all the investment that went into shipbuilding and supporting industries so far! it's heading somewhere...
*does this mean that our country should stop building these kcr? 
no.. they are functional. the reason why some people think that they seems to be underpowered because they keep on comparing it to a different class from a different navies that has different point of view of warship classes and different needs... please stop doing that...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

pr1v4t33r said:


> My point is, Vietnam doesn't have any problem putting more missile on that small platform since their maritime territory is relatively limited, compared to, let's say Indonesia. They can utillize that firepower to their advantages. Especially if we consider SCS maritime dispute with China in mind.
> 
> In case of Indonesia, we have very vast sea with diverse characteristic and have relatively low threat. So we need more hull to establish present and control at sea as priority. With relatively low production & operational cost, KCR-40 & KCR-60 are our effort to answer this specific challange, to establish present and control at sea.
> 
> For more heavy duty job, we have SIGMA, for our future frigate. SIGMA design in my opinion can be adopted for OPV and corvette or even can be developed further into destroyer.
> 
> 
> @BoQ77, do you have info about the production cost for tarantul-class corvette, complete with all the armament?
> 
> 
> from this link: http://www.military-quotes.com/forum/price-russian-weapons-t98271.html
> unit cost for tarantul-class corvette is around 60+ million.
> 
> KCR-60 hull production cost is around 12 million. Let's say we add 10 million more for armament, that around 22 million. We can get 3 units KCR-60 for 1 Tarantul-class.



I dont think Vietnam put less weapon on Molniya for more operational days, they use another platform TT400 or DN2000 for that.
TT400 hull cost about 1 million, during few year Vietnam built dozen of them.

Tarantul and its AShM or TT-400 now all built domestically, so it's cheaper than quoted,









TT-400 Navy variant:





TT-400 Coastguard variant









DN-2000 class ( built domesticallly ) 8x in commission. It's a Damen 9014


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Anoa For Peacekeeper

@kemhan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BoQ77 said:


> I dont think Vietnam put less weapon on Molniya for more operational days, they use another platform TT400 or DN2000 for that. TT400 hull cost about 1 million, during few year Vietnam built dozen of them. Tarantul and its AShM or TT-400 now all built domestically, so it's cheaper than quoted,



Impressive. Only 1 million for TT400 hull. Are you sure, that's very cheap. Even our local built marine & fishery patrol vessel and Customs vessel with comparable size cost more than 10 million.

60 metre Marine & Fishery patrol vessel.





60 metre Customs vessel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

pr1v4t33r said:


> Impressive. Only 1 million for TT400 hull. Are you sure, that's very cheap. Even our local built marine & fishery patrol vessel and Customs vessel with comparable size cost more than 10 million.
> 
> 60 metre Marine & Fishery patrol vessel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60 metre Customs vessel



By self designing and producing, TT400 saved 90% of total cost for hull, if we buy it, it would cost 10 million.



pr1v4t33r said:


> Impressive. Only 1 million for TT400 hull. Are you sure, that's very cheap. Even our local built marine & fishery patrol vessel and Customs vessel with comparable size cost more than 10 million.
> 
> 60 metre Marine & Fishery patrol vessel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60 metre Customs vessel



By self designing and producing, TT400 saved 90% of total cost for hull, if we buy it, it would cost 10 million.
btw it is a 54meter, 400 ton patrol boat, not 60m

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BoQ77 said:


> By self designing and producing, TT400 saved 90% of total cost for hull, if we buy it, it would cost 10 million. btw it is a 54meter, 400 ton patrol boat, not 60m



Very impressive. We do design & built our patrol boat by ourselves, yet the production cost still exceed 10 Million. I can only compare your TT400, 54meter patrol boat to Indonesian, 60 meter patrol boat, since we don't have 54 meter patrol boat.


----------



## Nike

Star Bugs said:


> I never say that we should use Tarantul instead of KCR-60. I only say that we should make KCR-60 missile capabilty similar to Tarantul, and that discussion have been concluded ( closed ) by me. But, if we want to talk about KCR-60 endurance at sea, then it's worse than Tarantul. Tarantul is *10 days*, KCR-60 is *9 days* worth of endurance at sea.
> 
> As you said, our seas are vast. So why are we ( TNI-AL ) still ordering KCR-60?



BTW, one need to consider the Molniya and tarantul class is top heavy design, optimized for littoral operation in Baltic and Black Sea, not to mention they are using COGOG engines in which very consuming if be used at their low to middle rates speed so the theoretically 10 days operation is usually less, especially if they must facing high seas water area in which need more work rates for their engines compared to the calm seas. That's why Indonesian Navy is not to fond with Russian combat boat design, regarding the specific task in our Naval planner mind to cope with Indonesian challenges.



pr1v4t33r said:


> Very impressive. We do design & built our patrol boat by ourselves, yet the production cost still exceed 10 Million. I can only compare your TT400, 54meter patrol boat to Indonesian, 60 meter patrol boat, since we don't have 54 meter patrol boat.



FPB 57 meter, designed along with Lurrsen shipyard is one the closest we had compared to Molniya class


----------



## Star Bugs

pr1v4t33r said:


> My point is, Vietnam doesn't have any problem putting more missile on that small platform since their maritime territory is relatively limited, compared to, let's say Indonesia. They can utillize that firepower to their advantages. Especially if we consider SCS maritime dispute with China in mind.
> 
> In case of Indonesia, we have very vast sea with diverse characteristic and have relatively low threat. So we need more hull to establish present and control at sea as priority. With relatively low production & operational cost, KCR-40 & KCR-60 are our effort to answer this specific challange, to establish present and control at sea.
> 
> For more heavy duty job, we have SIGMA, for our future frigate. SIGMA design in my opinion can be adopted for OPV and corvette or even can be developed further into destroyer.
> 
> 
> @BoQ77, do you have info about the production cost for tarantul-class corvette, complete with all the armament?
> 
> 
> KCR-60 hull production cost is around 12 million. Let's say we add 10 million more for armament, that around 22 million. We can get 3 units KCR-60 for 1 Tarantul-class.



Thanks. Well explained.



kaka404 said:


> facepalm... lol. apparently i wasn't clear b4....
> guys please stop comparing tarantula and kcr60.
> i am gonna rewrite some stuff i already write on my previous post.
> 1. different navies has different point of view of ship classes. and there are no international standard for this. for example a frigate for one navy might be as big as a destroyer for another.
> 2. our own navy too has a different point of view of warship classes.
> example:
> > for our navy the corvettes are: Bung Tomo class, Diponegoro class, Fatahillah class, Pattimura class. all of which have different spec for different operation.
> >and then we have the "Fast missile Boat" (KCR) classes (or the way i see it they are a beefier-patrol-boat class or a light-corvette class).
> 3. the russian navy has a "unique" point of view of naval warfare. combining this and my point no1, they have tarantula class, which is a corvette.
> 4. kcr60 was not design as a corvette in mind. it was design based on the need of the navy. the reason why we need them is because our ocean is freakishly huge with islands everywhere. and i hope they continually build these ships...
> 
> *does this mean that our country should developed kcr 60 into a corvette?
> no.. learn something from it's development, sure.. but don't start there..
> *does this mean that our country never gonna develop our own navy's corvette class or frigate class?
> no.. nobody says that.. think of all the investment that went into shipbuilding and supporting industries so far! it's heading somewhere...
> *does this mean that our country should stop building these kcr?
> no.. they are functional. the reason why some people think that they seems to be underpowered because they keep on comparing it to a different class from a different navies that has different point of view of warship classes and different needs... please stop doing that...



Thanks. Very well explained.



BoQ77 said:


> I dont think Vietnam put less weapon on Molniya for more operational days, they use another platform TT400 or DN2000 for that.
> TT400 hull cost about 1 million, during few year Vietnam built dozen of them.
> 
> Tarantul and its AShM or TT-400 now all built domestically, so it's cheaper than quoted,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT-400 Navy variant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT-400 Coastguard variant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DN-2000 class ( built domesticallly ) 8x in commission. It's a Damen 9014



Thanks. Well explained, and Vietnam shipbuilding industry is quite impressive. Are they all state owned?



madokafc said:


> BTW, one need to consider the Molniya and tarantul class is top heavy design, optimized for littoral operation in Baltic and Black Sea, not to mention they are using COGOG engines in which very consuming if be used at their low to middle rates speed so the theoretically 10 days operation is usually less, especially if they must facing high seas water area in which need more work rates for their engines compared to the calm seas. That's why Indonesian Navy is not to fond with Russian combat boat design, regarding the specific task in our Naval planner mind to cope with Indonesian challenges.
> 
> 
> 
> FPB 57 meter, designed along with Lurrsen shipyard is one the closest we had compared to Molniya class



Thanks. Very well explained.


----------



## BoQ77

> Thanks. Well explained, and Vietnam shipbuilding industry is quite impressive. Are they all state owned?
> 
> Thanks. Very well explained.



They are all military shipyards who build those ships. Others are both state owned, or private
FYI, the ships are for confront China CG on daily basis, not for show.


----------



## SIM.Inc

Hi,senior.. mohon ijin newbie untuk bergabung

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CountStrike

SIM.Inc said:


> Hi,senior.. mohon ijin newbie untuk bergabung


Selamat datang Vroohh..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Bell 205 from 11 Skuadron






Si Mbah operator, credit to @rifan_px

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## BoQ77

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 301877



Will you buy F-35B for this, it's very special one


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

BoQ77 said:


> Will you buy F-35B for this, it's very special one



Nope, Su 27/30 and Su 35 is enough for long distance operation as we just want to protect our territory.


But Apache Guardian who has naval attack capability can be put into that LPD, just wait for their coming


----------



## MarveL

SIM.Inc said:


> Hi,senior.. mohon ijin newbie untuk bergabung



permission to aboard granted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Krakatau Class

SIM.Inc said:


> Hi,senior.. mohon ijin newbie untuk bergabung



No junior no senior here.
It's only Indonesia right here.
Just bring it on soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Capt. Ari Setiawan - West Africa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 301877

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT PAL, DCNS begin to explore Indonesian submarine requirements in working group

_Indonesian and French officials have started a working group to explore Indonesian submarine requirements _
_Among issues being explored is the feasibility of operating a platform that can operate in both deep and littoral waters _






Indonesian shipbuilder PT PAL has teamed up with French company DCNS in a formal working group to explore _future submarine requirements _of the Indonesian Navy, industry sources close to the matter have confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ .

The working group, which started in March, has been formed under the ambit of a government-to-government framework between France and Indonesia and includes representatives from the private and public sectors.

_http://www.janes.com/article/59749/...esian-submarine-requirements-in-working-group_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Markas Baru 'Gung Ho' Marines

Bhumi Marinir Gedangan, Sidoarjo.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Drydock at PT PAL

Mau diapain?

@rafin_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Police #gegana #densus #brimob

@harbot_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

@anas_nurhafidz what is "Gung Ho" stand for?


----------



## wiwidt

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Drydock at PT PAL
> 
> Mau diapain?
> 
> @rafin_
> 
> View attachment 302189


upgrade?, apa ada kerusakan?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Drone Wulung 'Si Mata-Mata' Kantongi Sertifikat Tipe IMAA _(26/4/2015)_
_Pesawat Terbang Tanpa Awak (PTTA) Wulung hasil produksi PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) resmi mendapatkan sertifikat tipe (type certificate) dari Indonesia Military Airworthiness Authority (IMAA). Drone canggih karya anak bangsa ini dikembangkan bersama oleh PTDI, Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT), dan Badan Penelitian dan Pengembangan (Balitbang) Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan)._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

MarveL said:


> @anas_nurhafidz what is "Gung Ho" stand for?


gung ho
also mandarin g0nghé 

derived from an asian word. 

Orgin:Soldier Slang 1940's 

to be gungho. meaning to be so psyched out for war. a mentality,thinking you are bullet-proof. your so hyped up and pumped so much. you can't wait to rush in and attack with your fellow soldiers.
"Man.. I was so gungho I ran home telling my mom that I was going to war in Nam like it was a vacation".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pameran Alutsista Topografi TNI AD _(26/4/2016)_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Tedy Pratoyo Photography*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Satbravo 90

@ryanboedi








wiwidt said:


> upgrade?, apa ada kerusakan?


Jadwal Hardepo rutin ajah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Peluncuran 1 unit PC-32 (Bawean) dari PT. Palindo dan 1 unit KAL 28 (Kelambau) dari PT KAS 
_kapal-kapal ini akan digunakan untuk daily operasional pengawasan laut litoral yang jika menggunakan kapal besar akan sangat mahal. Operasional 1 kapal Parchim katanya setara dengan biaya operasional 5 kapal patroli ukuran kecil. Kapal-kapal ini juga digunakan untuk mengisi Lanal2 yg kosong dan melakukan port patrol. Parchim dan KCR rencananya akan dijadikan standby force. Dan kelas korvet keatas digunakan untuk Striking Forces._














Juga telah dilakukan Keel Laying 1 unit KCR-40, 6 April yang lalu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bidonv

By:www.janes.com
*UMS Skeldar begins training Indonesian operators on Rajawali UAV*


> Swiss-based developer of unmanned aircraft systems UMS Skeldar has begun training personnel from the Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Darat, or TNI-AD) to operate the fixed-wing Rajawali-330 surveillance and reconnaissance unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV).
> The training began in Indonesia on 18 April and includes ground-handling procedures as well as flight operations of the fixed-wing UAV, said George Duncan, the director for Asia-Pacific business development at UMS Skeldar, in an interview with IHS Jane's .
> 
> The training is scheduled to take place over the next six to eight weeks but the number of personnel involved has not been disclosed.............*See more*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Belanja yang banyak ya pak

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Fokus ke pesawat, CN235 MPA pesanan AU untuk Skadron 5 Makassar. Menemani si pinokio

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pesawat pesenan TNI udah jadi beberapa, tp yang punya phillipine nggak dikirim2 kayaknya ya?

Wulung

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Pesawat pesenan kita udah jadi beberapa, yang punya phillipine nggak dikirim2 kayaknya ya?


PT DI sepertinya tertutup akhir akhir ini, tapi semua on progress

Caracal Dan heli pesenan AU belum juga diserahkan, pesenan Viet pinoy Dan Thailand juga lum Ada kabar lagi

KOPASKA






KUNJUNGAN DANPUSSENARMED KODIKLAT TNI AD DALAM RANGKA MENGHADIRI PRESENTASI DAN DEMONSTRASI MERIAM ARBEBA GS M109A4 SP 155 MM HOWITZER DI BELGIA

foto: pussen armed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> KUNJUNGAN DANPUSSENARMED KODIKLAT TNI AD DALAM RANGKA MENGHADIRI PRESENTASI DAN DEMONSTRASI MERIAM ARBEBA GS M109A4 SP 155 MM HOWITZER DI BELGIA


Kemarin ngambil M113 dari belgia kan y. Terus itu SPH kok ada bendera RI, nomer 025?

Latest update for SSV #1 & PKR #2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Chinese Nationals Nabbed for Trespassing at Halim Air Force Base

*Jakarta.* Indonesian Air Force personnel have detained seven men, including five Chinese nationals, who were claiming that they work on the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway, which is currently under construction.

Officials initially suspected that the men, who were arrested for trespassing at the Halim Perdanakusuma Airport in East Jakarta, *may have been involved in espionage activities*.

"We became suspicious when we saw the foreigners drilling in the military zone. We investigated and found that they did not carry any permits or documents from their embassy," Halim Air Force Base commander Col. Sri Mulyo Handoko told detik.com on Wednesday (27/04).

Sri added that when questioned, the workers claimed ignorance, but that it later turned out to be an administrative issue.

"We need them to carry their documentation and security clearances at all times while on site," the base commander said.

The five Chinese workers, *who were wearing military-style uniforms*, were unable to converse in either Indonesian or English.

The Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway is currently under construction by Kereta Cepat Indonesia China, with the Halim Perdanakusuma Airport earmarked as the train's Jakarta terminal.

However, the Air Force has rejected the proposal amid concerns that the construction project may interfere with its operations at the airport, which serves both military and civilian purposes.

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/news/chinese-nationals-nabbed-trespassing-halim-air-force-base/



> Land near Da Nang military airport bought by businesses with major Chinese shareholders
> Tuoi Tre News
> Updated : 01/12/2016 13:18 GMT + 7
> *A recent probe has revealed that multiple land plots close to a military airport in the central Vietnamese city of Da Nang have been purchased by several businesses which include Chinese nationals as the majority shareholders.*


----------



## wirabraja

Su 35 ?
Ministry of Defence "Ryamizard Ryacudu" in Moscow, Rusia April 26, 2016








source: FB KBRI Moskow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The 3rd LAPAN microsatellite to be launched at the end of Mei 2016 from Shiharikota
_ Fungsi pengindraan jauh oleh satelit Lapan A3 ini adalah untuk deteksi kapal laut melalui Automatic Identification System (AIS). Sedangkan untuk sistem sains, satelit itu mengukur matriks bumi._






Satelit Lapan A3 ini merupakan kemajuan besar, dalam satelit eksperimental mikro. Untuk profilnya, satelit A3 memiliki berat 115 kilogram. Pendahulunya, satelit A2 (Orari - diluncurkan 2015) memiliki bobot 76 kilogram sedangkan satelit A1 (Tubsat - diluncurkan 2007) hanya berbobot 57 kilogram.

_http://teknologi.news.viva.co.id/news/read/765009-meluncur-mei-lapan-pamerkan-satelit-a3-teknologi _


----------



## BoQ77

pr1v4t33r said:


> The 3rd LAPAN microsatellite to be launched at the end of Mei 2016 from Shiharikota
> _ Fungsi pengindraan jauh oleh satelit Lapan A3 ini adalah untuk deteksi kapal laut melalui Automatic Identification System (AIS). Sedangkan untuk sistem sains, satelit itu mengukur matriks bumi._
> 
> View attachment 302583
> 
> 
> Satelit Lapan A3 ini merupakan kemajuan besar, dalam satelit eksperimental mikro. Untuk profilnya, satelit A3 memiliki berat 115 kilogram. Pendahulunya, satelit A2 (Orari - diluncurkan 2015) memiliki bobot 76 kilogram sedangkan satelit A1 (Tubsat - diluncurkan 2007) hanya berbobot 57 kilogram.
> 
> _http://teknologi.news.viva.co.id/news/read/765009-meluncur-mei-lapan-pamerkan-satelit-a3-teknologi _



look at pictures behind them, is that the islands of Indonesia needed to be tracked by this satellite ?
and which is the carrier of this launch ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BoQ77 said:


> look at pictures behind them, is that the islands of Indonesia needed to be tracked by this satellite ? and which is the carrier of this launch ?



I don't know the detail, but this 3rd satellite will be used to detect ships passing through Indonesia waters and for measuring earth matrix.

LAPAN-A2, this 2nd micro-satellite was lauched on 2015





LAPAN-A2 orbit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Bugs

BoQ77 said:


> Chinese Nationals Nabbed for Trespassing at Halim Air Force Base
> 
> *Jakarta.* Indonesian Air Force personnel have detained seven men, including five Chinese nationals, who were claiming that they work on the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway, which is currently under construction.



When the station is operational, as part of security, the Halim Station will need lots of CCTVs, " innocently" positioned towards Halim AFB. As we all know CCTVs are easily linked via internet or satellite. PRESTO! 24hrs foreign surveillance cameras watching our AFB. That's what I'm sniffing.


----------



## Indos

BoQ77 said:


> Chinese Nationals Nabbed for Trespassing at Halim Air Force Base
> 
> 
> Sri added that when questioned, the workers claimed ignorance, but that it later turned out to be an administrative issue.
> 
> "We need them to carry their documentation and security clearances at all times while on site," the base commander said.
> 
> 
> 
> http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/news/chinese-nationals-nabbed-trespassing-halim-air-force-base/



It is not an administrative issue. It is still under investigation.



BoQ77 said:


> look at pictures behind them, is that the islands of Indonesia needed to be tracked by this satellite ?
> and which is the carrier of this launch ?



As usual, Indian rocket.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> It is not an administrative issue. It is still under investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, Indian rocket.



yeah, Chinese is innocents according to you as usual, typical

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> yeah, Chinese is innocents according to you as usual, typical



Where I say they are innocent sis....?. I said the case is under investigation since the project director of Jakarta Bandung railway never sent any team to Halim area, so it is not an administrative one.


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> yeah, Chinese is innocents according to you as usual, typical


 
Snap.. ouch...  dont be too direct sis...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Where I say they are innocent sis....?. I said the case is under investigation since the project director of Jakarta Bandung railway never sent any team to Halim area, so it is not an administrative one.



not administrative from where? Hongkong? this acts breaching and violating several administrative procedure and security rights of Halim Perdana Kusuma AFB. 

1. First they need license permit to do working in Halim PK
2. They need to make report duty before doing their task, and to do that they need working rights.from Consortium
3. They doesn't hold passports, this certainly violating operative and administrative procedure of Immigration Department
4. They working with military like uniforms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> not administrative from where? Hongkong? this acts breaching and violating several administrative procedure and security rights of Halim Perdana Kusuma AFB.
> 
> 1. First they need license permit to do working in Halim PK
> 2. They need to make report duty before doing their task, and to do that they need working rights.from Consortium
> 3. They doesn't hold passports, this certainly violating operative and administrative procedure of Immigration Department
> 4. They working with military like uniforms



My dear Mado....

From my statement it indirectly tells that the conduct could be defined as "something beyond the administrative violation," not a merely an administrative issue then.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@oriphotograp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

look what i found looks bigger 

@bimaray

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

good shiiippp..


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

CountStrike said:


> good shiiippp..


old photo


----------



## katarabhumi

Bah! Kirain yang baru.


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jupiter with beauty maneuver. Proud

@epow


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Promotion of PINDAD products by Continental Aviation Services for UAE and Middle East market.
_For the third time CAS took part in IDEX, the International Defence Exhibition and Conference. IDEX is the only international defence exhibition and conference in the MENA region, demonstrating the latest technology across land, sea and air defence sectors. It is a unique platform to establish and strengthen relationships with government departments, defence businesses and armed forces throughout the region._













_http://continentalaviation.ae/cas-at-idex-2015-22nd-26th-feb/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2016 marines swim-crossing Madura strait_ (28/4/2016)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Personel Brimob bersenjata menyeberang menuju Pulau Nusakambangan menggunakan Kapal Pengayoman IV melalui dermaga penyeberangan Wijayapura, Cilacap, Jateng, Sabtu (16/4/2016). Personel Brimob tersebut bertugas menjemput terpidana terorisme Abu Bakar Ba'asyir di Lapas Pasir Putih Nusakambangan untuk dipindahkan ke Lapas Gunung Sindur Bogor. (ANTARA FOTO/Idhad Zakaria)






Personel Brimob memindahkan terpidana terorisme Abu Bakar Ba'asyir yang dibawa menggunakan kendaraan taktis barracuda ke pesawat kepolisian di Bandara Tunggul Wulung, Cilacap, Jateng, Sabtu (16/4/2016). Petugas memindahkan Abu Bakar Ba'asyir ke Lapas Gunung Sindur Bogor bersamaan dengan pemindahan gembong narkoba Freddy Budiman ke Lapas Pasir Putih Nusakambangan . (ANTARA FOTO/Idhad Zakaria)






Anggota Brimob Mabes Polri dengan senjata lengkap menjaga ketat pintu masuk gerbang Lapas Kelas IIA Gunung Sindur, Kabupaten Bogor, Jawa Barat, Sabtu (16/4/2016). Penjagaan ketat dilakukan petugas Lapas dibantu anggota Brimob Mabes Polri dengan melarang warga maupun wartawan untuk masuk ke area Lapas saat proses pemindahan terpidana terorisme Abu Bakar Ba'asyir ke dalam Lapas Gunung Sindur Bogor. (ANTARA FOTO/Arif Firmansyah)


----------



## Indos

*UMS Skeldar begins training Indonesian operators on Rajawali UAV
Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
27 April 2016






A mock-up of the Rajawali-330 UAV at the Singapore Airshow 2016. The Indonesian Army awarded a contract for three such platforms in December 2015. Source: IHS/Ridzwan Rahmat

Swiss-based developer of unmanned aircraft systems UMS Skeldar has begun training personnel from the Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Darat, or TNI-AD) to operate the fixed-wing Rajawali-330 surveillance and reconnaissance unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV).

The training began in Indonesia on 18 April and includes ground-handling procedures as well as flight operations of the fixed-wing UAV, said George Duncan, the director for Asia-Pacific business development at UMS Skeldar, in an interview with _IHS Jane's_.

The training is scheduled to take place over the next six to eight weeks but the number of personnel involved has not been disclosed.

The Rajawali-330 is a localised version of UMS Skeldar's F-330 fixed-wing surveillance UAV. The system ordered by the TNI-AD has been co-developed with Indonesian defence equipment manufacturer PT Bhinneka Dwi Persada (BDP).

_IHS Jane's_ first reported in February 2016 that the TNI-AD had acquired three Rajawali-330 UAVs for surveillance and reconnaissance missions. One has been delivered and another two are scheduled to arrive by the end of May 2016.

The Rajawali-330 has an overall length of 2.27 m, a height of 0.9 m, and a wingspan of 3.3 m. The aircraft has a maximum take-off weight of 21.5 kg and can carry a maximum payload of 10 kg. The UAV is powered by a single-piston engine that can attain a top speed of 70 kt and a cruise speed of 43 kt. When carrying its maximum payload, the Rajawali-330 has an endurance in excess of eight hours.

The UAVs being delivered to the TNI-AD are each equipped with an electro-optical/infrared camera for day and night surveillance, a hyperspectral camera, and a mapping camera with light detection and ranging (LIDAR) capabilities.

*http://www.janes.com/article/59828/ums-skeldar-begins-training-indonesian-operators-on-rajawali-uav
*


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

CARACAL at PT DI Bandung

@noviarli_

ayoo tebak yg disampingnya pesawat apa 






Bell 412 

End of rapid deceleration

@noviarli_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> CARACAL at PT DI Bandung
> 
> @noviarli_
> 
> ayoo tebak yg disampingnya pesawat apa
> 
> View attachment 302930
> 
> 
> Bell 412
> 
> End of rapid deceleration
> 
> @noviarli_
> 
> View attachment 302931


CN 235 MPA?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> CN 235 MPA?



yupz, MPA For airforce. Called duyung 

@noviarli_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> So this new CN-235 MPA for the Airforce doesn't have Belly Radome... hmm...why would that be?



Be patient

All system including belly radome will also installed on this, this just basic


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian mily ready to rescue Indonesian hostages*
Sabtu, 30 April 2016 05:58 WIB | 746 Views





General TNI Gatot Nurmantyo. (ANTARA/Widodo S. Jusuf)

Sorong (ANTARA News) - The National Defense Force (TNI) has prepared its troops to rescue 14 Indonesians being held hostage by the Abu Sayyaf armed group in the Philippines, TNI Chief General Gatot Nurmantyo said.

"I have already stated that the TNI is ready. We will do whatever the president instructs (us to do)," he said here.

The TNI personnel are heading for the Natuna Islands to make preparations for the release of the hostages.

He believed that the 14 Indonesians could be released soon.

The diplomatic channel being pursued by the Indonesian government to lobby the Philippines government has been running well, he said.

"What is important is that they (the Abu Sayyaf group) are Muslim fighters. As the fasting month is drawing nearer, they will hopefully be aware (of the sensitivities involved) and release the hostages," he said.

A total of 14 Indonesians are being held hostage by the Abu Sayyaf armed group. After the earlier 12 hostages, Henry tugboat and Cristi barge were hijacked.

The two ships with 10 Indonesian crew members on board were hijacked while they sailed to Cepu, the Philippines, en route to Tarakan, North Kalimantan, on April 15.

Fortunately, five of them managed to save themselves with the help of the Malaysian security authorities. 

_(Reported by Aubrey Kandelila Fanani/INE/KR-BSR/B003)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

madokafc said:


> The TNI personnel are heading for the Natuna Islands to make preparations for the release of the hostages.


So, troops send to natuna to save hostage in philipines ? in the news always said that TNI is ready ...... but still they can not enter philipines, and they wont be
IMHO


----------



## Nike

jek_sperrow said:


> So, troops send to natuna to save hostage in philipines ? in the news always said that TNI is ready ...... but still they can not enter philipines, and they wont be
> IMHO



seems typo or miss


----------



## Bennedict

KRI Diponegoro - 365 (Sigma-class corvette) under UN mission






Exocet box launcher





*KRI Nagabanda 403 (Improved Chang Bogo Class) has been launched and undergoing sea trials. Expected to be commissioned around 2017





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

FPB 57

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

berita abu sayap belum ada yang ngupdate?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

MarveL said:


> berita abu sayap belum ada yang ngupdate?


udah, di normal thread tapi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Wakil Kepala Polda Jatim Brigjen Pol Gatot Subroto (kedua kiri) memeriksa pasukan saat Apel Kesiapan Pasukan di Mapolrestabes Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Jumat (29/4/2016). Kegiatan tersebut bertujuan untuk memeriksa kesiapan pasukan saat akan melakukan pengamanan unjuk rasa massal di Hari Buruh (Mayday). (ANTARA FOTO/Didik Suhartono)


----------



## MarveL

anas_nurhafidz said:


> udah, di normal thread tapi



bahahaha... lagi ngejar deadline jadi ga intens buka satu2.. thanks.


----------



## faries

The U-209/1300 submarine. revistaoperacional

HomeNational
Sunday, 01 May, 2016 | 16:32 WIB
TNI Commander: Indonesia Needs More Submarines

*TEMPO.CO*, *Kupang *- Commander of the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) General Gatot Nurmantyo said that Indonesia needs more submarines as defense means because the country currently only has two submarines.

"Currently we only have two submarines used alternately; this wee need more. Some are operated, some should be under maintenance," Gatot said in Kupang on Sunday.

He added that Indonesia as a big maritime country should ideally has submarines.

In the meantime, during visits to Eastern Indonesia, Gatot was looking for a place to park submarines.

"Now the location of the place is still confidential. Submarines are important because they operated under water so enemies cannot see them,” he added.

Gatot went on to say that to materialize the government’s intention to make Indonesia the world maritime fulcrum, Indonesia must be strong in the land, in the sea and in the air.

*ANTARA*

*30 April 2016*
* Apache Could Provide ‘An Evolutionary Step’ For FVL *

As improvements are rolled out to the Apache AH-64E Guardian today and in the next few years through the Block II development, Col Jeff Hager, the US Army’s Apache project manager said that the process could also be used “as an initial test bed” toward the development of the Army’s planned Future Vertical Lift (FVL) aircraft. The initial FVL model is expected to be a medium platform in two versions: an attack version to replace the Apache and a utility version to replace the Black Hawk. Dates for FVL Medium currently range from 2035-40 and beyond.

Hager said that the Apache could host “emerging technology, to prove it, test it, fly it and use it for FVL later.” He reported that so far there had only been discussions around the subject and that no particular capability/requirement had been targeted. It would have two effects: “to keep the Apache more viable on the battlefield in the progress towards FVL…It could be a great evolutionary step; FVL supports Apache but Apache also supports FVL and overall Army modernisation.”

The Department of Defense has continued its commitment to the Apache with a recent sign-off by acquisition chief Frank Kendall of a new multi-year contract for the period 2017-21. This is for a baseline of 275 Apache E’s for the Army and Foreign Military Sales (FMS) customers. To date 143 AH-64Ea have been fielded and have already flown over 25,000 combat hours.

Hager also highlighted the importance of the addition of Link 16 to Version 4 fielded aircraft. In particular, although the pilots are still learning they can increase fires and increase situational awareness. Focused on software improvements.

“Manned-unmanned teaming (MUM-T) is coming to fruition as hoped,” added Hager. One of the aims of the Aviation Restructuring Initiative (ARI) was to integrate the Apache more with unmanned systems and that was helping due to the AH-64E’s ability to go to Level 4 (control of the UAV, its payload and the receipt of its imagery), where the Delta model could only go to Level 2 (receipt of imagery or data directly from the UAV). However, Hager said that the next generation, MUM-T X, would combine all capabilities for the Apaches to come out in FY18-19: “They will be able to talk to every drone, ISR asset or other capability out there and ship data through the common data link.” The Army currently used Gray Eage and Shadow v2 which both communicate with the Echo model today.

*Mark Ballew, director, attack helicopters global sales & marketing, said that two new foreign customers, Indonesia and India, were on contract to be new Apache operators. Deliveries of the eight aircraft ordered by Indonesia around the 2018/19 timeframe.* There have also been discussions with the Australian government, who earlier this year announced that it would not modernise its existing Airbus Tiger helicopters past 2025. Other Apache operators such as Singapore may also seek to modernise their existing fleet of AH-64Ds.

Andrew Drwiega, Quad-A, Atlanta, USA


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KRI 518 Hampir 2 tahun menghilang krn gak ada kabar, akhirnya muncul juga ke permukaan. 

LST 117m buatan DKB






^^^^^^^ taraaaaa






sedang sea trial dan direncanakan pertengahan tahun ini jadi, ehh 519 juga sedang progress pembangunan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*ndonesia's PT Pindad and Germany's Jungians team up for fuze production*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
29 April 2016


Indonesia's state-owned land systems specialist PT Pindad has entered an agreement with German company Junghans Defence - a joint venture between Diehl and Thales - to produce fuzes for a range of munitions.

PT Pindad said on 28 April that the memorandum of understanding is intended to maximise synergies in fuze systems to support the Indonesian company's projects to manufacture mortars, artillery munitions, tank munitions, rockets, and naval weapon systems.

The programme features Junghans Defence's transfer of technologies to PT Pindad to enable the Indonesian company to licence-produce the fuzes as well as market the products to the Indonesian Armed Forces and export customers in the Asia Pacific region.

http://www.janes.com/article/59894/...ermany-s-jungians-team-up-for-fuze-production

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BRP Tarlac 601 conducting sea trial 2 days ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

UDT 2016: Indonesian Navy get Hugin
_Two oceanographic and hydrographic survey vessels delivered to the Indonesian Navy recently will utilise new AUVs. The ships will be equipped with Kongsberg’s Hugin AUV to help gain a better understanding of the waters and seabed around the archipelagic nation._






The first of the 60m vessels, built by French shipbuilder OCEA, were handed over in June 2015 and is currently on active service. The second underwent a commissioning ceremony in Jakarta in March.

Constructed out of aluminium, a process that OCEA specialise in, the vessels produce less cavitation from water moving across the hull when surveying at speed.

OCEA's director of sales, Fabrice Epaud, this enables Kongsberg Maritime's hydroacoustic systems to operate optimally and deliver accurate data at speeds up to 15kt, close to almost twice that of standard survey operations.

‘Aluminium is smooth in the water, hence creating less bubbles, which will enable the Indonesian navy to get the best results possible from the Kongsberg subsea equipment. It's our job to make the best of the survey equipment we are installing for the customer, so we place a lot of emphasis on the integration when constructing a survey or multi-purpose vessel,’ he said.

Equipment supplied by Kongsberg for the KRI 934 Spica and KRI 933 Rigel includes a Hugin AUV per vessel, EM 2040 and EM 302 multibeam echo sounders, EA 600 single beam echo sounder and side scan sonar, in addition to HiPAP hydroacoustic positioning systems.

Both vessels have their own 8m survey launches also equipped with Kongsberg Maritime subsea technology including the EM 2040 multibeam and EA 400 single beam echo sounder. The KRI 933 Rigel also makes use of an advanced Kongsberg Maritime Dynamic Positioning system.

‘This was an extensive “Full Picture” subsea delivery for two very advanced vessels designed and built by one of the leading shipyards in Europe," said Helge Uhlen, VP subsea sales, Kongsberg Maritime.

‘We have worked closely with OCEA to ensure the vessel owner can get the most out of the technology we have supplied, helping them to operate effectively and generate precise results even when surveying at high speed.’

Kongsberg will be present at UDT 2016 in Oslo, from 1-3 June.

_https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/uv-online/indonesian-navy-get-hugin/_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Insight with Desi Anwar : Memajukan Industri Pertahanan Indonesia


----------



## faries

*Meeting with Indonesia Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu*
28 April 2016








Belarus suggests setting up joint ventures in Indonesia, Belarus President Alexander Lukashenko said as he met with Indonesia Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu on 28 April.

The President stressed that there are no closed topics in cooperation between the two countries. Belarus is interested in enhancing cooperation with Indonesia both in the military industry and the civil sectors of the economy.

Alexander Lukashenko said that Belarus is ready to deliver products to Indonesia and share technologies setting up joint ventures. “It is very important for Indonesia and Belarus that we can set up joint ventures in Indonesia to produce finished products and sell them in other countries of the region,” the read of state said.

Alexander Lukashenko also emphasized that he would like to once again invite the President of Indonesia to visit Belarus. As part of the visit, the sides will be able to outline the strategy of developing relations between the two countries in the short-term period.

Indonesia Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu, in turn, said that Indonesia is interested in Belarusian industrial products. High-tech cooperation also seems to be very promising.

The meeting focused on the operation of the Belarusian-Indonesian intergovernmental commission. The sides agreed that it is needed to work out a roadmap of cooperation and outline concrete avenues of joint work, and begin to fulfill these goals. Several working groups will be created for this purpose in the near future. Military industry cooperation will be one of the avenues of cooperation between the countries.

http://president.gov.by/en/news_en/...sia-defense-minister-ryamizard-ryacudu-13558/
















23 Kopaska Students Finish Material Skydiving. 
http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/a...-kopaska-selesaikan-pendidikan-terjun-payung/


----------



## faries

Horrors in Dopper Shot Education of Yon Raider 328
http://angkasa.co.id/galeri/foto/ar...tembakan-dopper-di-pendidikan-yon-raider-328/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia, Russia plan to ink agreement to purchase eight Sukhoi aircraft
_President Joko Widodo will visit Russia in the third week of May to participate in the Russia-ASEAN Summit and will witness the signing of an agreement to purchase eight 4.5-generation Sukhoi Su-35, a minister stated._






Speaking to journalists here, Tuesday, Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu affirmed that the plan to purchase eight 4.5-generation Sukhoi Su-35 jet fighters was made after Indonesia bought 24 Sukhoi 27/30 aircraft.

Prior to his visit to Russia to attend the Russia-ASEAN Summit in the Black Sea resort of Sochi, President Widodo will visit South Korea. The two-nation tour will be undertaken on May 16-20.

According to Salim Mengga, a member of the House of Representatives Commission I overseeing defense, foreign affairs and information, the purchase of Sukhoi Su-35 aircraft was aimed at strengthening the capabilities of the Indonesian Defence Force.

_http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...k-agreement-to-purchase-eight-sukhoi-aircraft_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Home of thunder

@oriphotograper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Good, 8 Sukhoi 35...... 

Dont forget research funding in defense sector, both for state owned companies, research agency, and universities research. The fund taken from anti corruption campaign can be used for funding our universities research in defense sector. Indonesia has many bright people in universities, the problem is the research financing. Even for multinational companies such Thales, they use university people to do their research. Better lab for ITB, UI, ITS. 

Better salary for our researchers. The ones that has more contribution should have better salary. I dont get the reason why our researcher has similar salary with normal civil servants. 

So dont just focus on acquisition but R & D. Actually our Armed Force has good understanding on it so they do try to fund important research in university, but the government still lacks on this. 

Indonesian Sukhoi Aerobatic Team, Thunder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

8 is too smalll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

MacanJawa said:


> 8 is too smalll


Not so Bad...

8 unit with complete package. missiles,ILS,spares,ground equipment etc

Than never


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

ADMM 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Ternyata TNI-AL sudah mengadopsi penggunaan kapal KMC Komando
_2 units MPAC (Multi-purpose Attack Craft) loaded into KRI Makassar flooding dock._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

http://m.bisnis.com/industri/read/2...un-30-unit-kapal-patroli-senilai-rp75-triliun

What kind of ship? @pr1v4t33r


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia makes progress with Wulung UAV*
*



*

04 May, 2016
BY: Greg Waldron
Singapore
The Indonesian Aerospace Wulung UAV has achieved a key milestone with its attainment of a military type certification.

Developed jointly by Indonesian Aerospace and the government, the Wulung is aimed at military intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance (ISR) missions, and other surveillance roles such as border patrol.

The certification process involved 13 flight tests of the Wulung, says Indonesian Aerospace in a statement

The system has been in testing for several years. The company says that when fully developed it will have a range of 100km from the controller, and a maximum cruising altitude of 5,500ft.

The company has operated it for four hour missions, and hopes to gradually increase this to eight.

The Wulung is powered by a 22-horsepower piston engine and is largely made from composite materials. It has a fixed, triangular landing gear arrangement.

Equipped with an autopilot system, the Wulung’s main sensor is a high definition camera that can shoot video and snap still images. The camera can also operate in the infrared spectrum.

"These results have made us very proud,” says admiral M. Sofyan, of the Indonesian defence ministry. “The process has been long, with two years required to attain the type certificate. This is our first step with the development of UAVs, and there is a great future ahead. The government will require drones in large quantities.”

Sofyan adds that UAVs will be particularly useful to provide 24-hour surveillance of Indonesia’s borders.

https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/indonesia-makes-progress-with-wulung-uav-424939/

*Indonesia soldiers arrive... In Fiji*
Matilda Simmons
Wednesday, May 04, 2016

THE first group of Indonesian Defence Force soldiers have arrived in the country to help rebuild Queen Victoria School in Tailevu.

The gesture is part of the Fiji Government's Adopt a School Program where foreign governments, donor agencies, companies, community groups and sporting bodies are asked to help rebuild schools that were destroyed after Severe Tropical Cyclone Winston in February.

"The team of soldiers will take a sight tour today to make an assessment of the damage to the school before they will carry out work," an Indonesian embassy official told this newspaper.

Earlier this year, the Indonesian Co-ordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs, Luhut Pandjaitan visited the country to offer assistance and forge bilateral ties with Fiji's Prime Minister Voreqe Bainimarama.

The Indonesian Minister had presented a $10.38 million (US$5m) cheque to help in the rehabilitation works.

According to Education Minister Dr Mahendra Reddy the recovery bill on education infrastructure across Fiji would cost $62m.

Indonesia joins Australia which has adopted 26 schools and New Zealand which has schools on Vanuabalavu in the Lau Group.

http://www.fijitimes.com/story.aspx?id=352307

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> http://m.bisnis.com/industri/read/2...un-30-unit-kapal-patroli-senilai-rp75-triliun
> 
> What kind of ship? @pr1v4t33r



7.5T bukan 75T, satu kapal 250M, pastinya lebih besar dari Kapal patroli 60 meter. KP 60meter sekitar 150M/unit. Bakamla kan rencana ngadain kapal patroli 80meter & 110meter. Mungkin ikut desainnya kapal bakamla kali, untuk penyeragaman. Kayak Kapal KPLP kelas 2, desainnya sekarang ngambil dari Kapal cepat kelas 40 meter, yang dipake TNI-AL & Bakamla.

Contoh kapal KPLP kelas 1 yang dioperasikan saat ini.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> 7.5T bukan 75T, satu kapal 250M, pastinya lebih besar dari Kapal patroli 60 meter. KP 60meter sekitar 150M/unit. Bakamla kan rencana ngadain kapal patroli 80meter & 110meter. Mungkin ikut desainnya kapal bakamla kali.
> 
> Contoh kapal KPLP kelas 1 yang masih beroperasi.


Wew pantes, kirain bener 75t... Muahal 

Thanks


----------



## Pak Raden

salam kenal buat semuanya.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Pak Raden said:


> salam kenal buat semuanya.....


Salem kenal juga pk Raden


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Ternyata TNI-AL sudah mengadopsi penggunaan kapal KMC Komando
> _2 units MPAC (Multi-purpose Attack Craft) loaded into KRI Makassar flooding dock._
> 
> View attachment 303554


Good for sea interdiction platform - anyway it looks like the boat still not part of the LPD 'organic' element since it still using own pennant number not the derivative number of the LPD as the mothership like on the LCU


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Lanjutan...

*Help from Indonesia *
Peni Mudunavonu
Thursday, May 05, 2016





Indonesian Army personnel refurbish the Queen Victoria School chapel at Matavatucou, Tailevu, yesterday. Picture: JONA KONATACI

INDONESIAN Defence Force officials expect reconstruction work at Queen Victoria School (QVS) to finish by the end of August.

Battalion Commander for the Indonesian Contingent in Fiji Major Abdillah Arif confirmed this yesterday.

Maj Arif said they had between 30 and 40 containers of construction materials from Indonesia and they would also use some local materials.

He said 30 Indonesian military personnel had already begun with the reconstruction of the QVS school chapel.

"They would be joined by a section from the Republic of Fiji Military Forces next week.

"Another batch of 70 military personnel would arrive on June 1," Major Arif said.

In regards to the designs of the buildings he said the colonial masonic design of the main school block would remain as it was before Severe Tropical Cyclone Winston because of it is status as a historic colonial building.

BuT he said some buildings would be destroyed and rebuilt with new designs.

Major Arif said they would build a new two storey dormitory where the Verata, Rewa and Bau junior dorms, senior dorms and recreational rooms once stood.

He added the reconstruction of the dining hall and some other buildings were still on the agenda for discussion with the Fiji Government.

When interviewed the Minister for Education Mahendra Reddy said that the Ministry of Finance were the ones who were looking after the rebuilding process at QVS.

http://www.fijitimes.com/story.aspx?id=352416

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Insight with Desi Anwar - Bangkitnya Industri Penerbangan Nasional

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Bugs

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Lanjutan...
> 
> *Help from Indonesia *
> Peni Mudunavonu
> Thursday, May 05, 2016
> 
> 
> Indonesian Army personnel refurbish the Queen Victoria School chapel at Matavatucou, Tailevu, yesterday. Picture: JONA KONATACI



Are they the engineering corps? 

It's really nice to see our non-frontline or non-combatant troops / corps active internationally other than UN missions. Last time KRI dr. Suharso made it's first international mission to Timor Leste. Sadly there are not many photos / infos about non-frontline activities. Maybe they are boring because most of us like guns and barrels. Hopefully when we get more hospital ships, we can have at least 1 hospital ship tour around the world on goodwill mission like KRI Dewaruci.

Talking about KRI dr. Suharso, have we any photos on their exercises like medical evacuations by helis and LCUs? Is the ship equipped with amphibious vehicles for medical purposes?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BRP Tarlac LD-601 on May 5, 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

I read a comment of Formil Kaskus member that the rest of our Leopard (includung revo) will arrive at Tanjung Priok around May 20th


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Don't mind me






FPB57


----------



## Pak Raden

pr1v4t33r said:


> Insight with Desi Anwar - Bangkitnya Industri Penerbangan Nasional
> View attachment 303756


sayang cn type gunship ga dilanjutin lagi programnya sama PTDI...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New simulators installed to improve training




The new simulator in the Ministry of Transportation’s Maritime Training Centre in Jakarta will be used for assessing the competence of Indonesian seafarers. _http://www.marinemec.com/news/view,new-simulators-installed-to-improve-training_42844.htm_








Pak Raden said:


> sayang cn type gunship ga dilanjutin lagi programnya sama PTDI...



PT.DI mah tergantung konsumenya, klo ada yang pesen tipe gunship ya pasti dibikin. Pertanyaanya, TNI pesen nggak? Soal bikin special mission system untuk CN-235, dll, seperti MPA, ASW, Gunship, PT.DI pasti seneng banget klo ada yang mesen.



faries said:


> I read a comment of Formil Kaskus member that the rest of our Leopard (includung revo) will arrive at Tanjung Priok around May 20th



can't wait


----------



## Zarvan

#DefenseIndustry#Alutsista
Pindad's new product PM2-GO 9mm gas-operated SMG rifle. 
----------------------------------------------------
PM2-GO 9mm SMG produk terbaru PT Pindad yg rencananya dilaunching bersama SSX. Optiknya juga merupakan produk baru Pindad.

Repost from : Ijal Lubis
Credit to : original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia agrees to launch joint patrols with Malaysia, Philippines*
Kamis, 5 Mei 2016 16:03 WIB | 811 Views




President Joko Widodo (Jokowi). (ANTARA/Widodo S. Jusuf)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia has agreed to hold joint patrols in cooperation with Malaysia and the Philippines in their common maritime border areas.

The joint patrol agreement was the first point of the list of issues to be discussed during a trilateral meeting of the foreign ministers and military officers of the three countries held in Yogyakarta on Thursday.

"The point to be discussed in detail is cooperation to hold joint patrols like what the situation would be on the field and how the cooperation will be implemented," President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) stated after receiving the foreign ministers and military officers of the three nations.

The head of state received foreign ministers Retno Marsudi of Indonesia and Dato Sri Anifah Aman of Malaysia and Philippines Foreign Secretary Jose Rene D. Almendras.

The president also received commanders of the defense forces: General Gatot Nurmantyo of Indonesia, Tan Sri Dato General Sri Zulkifeli Mohd Zin of Malaysia, and Vice Admiral Caesar Taccad of the Philippines.

The second matter to be discussed at length is the response to any on-field incident.

"(We should discuss what) actions need to be taken when an incident occurs on the field," noted the president.

The meeting will also discuss the prompt exchange of information.

"This will be done through the establishment of a hotline among the crisis centers of Indonesia, the Philippines, and Malaysia," he explained. 

Standard operational procedure (SOP) is the fourth point that will be discussed.

"We have given directives to create a clear SOP, so steps can be taken together," Jokowi added.
(Uu.A014/INE/KR-BSR)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...aunch-joint-patrols-with-malaysia-philippines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

“Sultan Brunei Darussalam Sultan Hassanal Bolkiah beserta Sekjen Kemhan RI Laksamana Madya Widodo, S.E.,M.Sc. dan perwakilan delegasi dari masing-masing negara peserta ADMM-Plus On MS and CT Exercise 2016 yang saat itu menyaksikan langsung jalannya latihan Counter Terroris merasa kagum dengan kemampuan penanggulangan teror yang ditunjukan oleh tim Denjaka TNI Angkatan Laut yang bergabung dengan tim Pasukan Khusus Angkatan Laut Rusia,” lanjut Letkol Laut (KH) Maman.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

May Allah Always Be With Us 

#FPU #UNAMID

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pindad-FNSS: 2 units, 30 ton medium tank prototype, that can be armed with 105mm or 120mm cannon will be completed in 2017, with R&D cost around $30 million.





_http://ekbis.sindonews.com/read/110...kan-tank-medium-senilai-usd30-juta-1462457476_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak Raden

gimana caranya upload pic dr koleksi pribadi...ngga bisa-bisa dr tadi


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pak Raden said:


> gimana caranya upload pic dr koleksi pribadi...ngga bisa-bisa dr tadi



kan ada opsinya (upload a file) di bawah





Atau upload aja dulu di external image hosting.
- postimage.org/
- imgur.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak Raden

pr1v4t33r said:


> kan ada opsinya (upload a file) di bawah


ngga bisa2...yg bisa cuma masukin link


----------



## Pak Raden

lom ada...yg ada cuma post reply sama more option... lom dapet jatah upload


----------



## orang biasa

Pak Raden said:


> lom ada...yg ada cuma post reply sama more option... lom dapet jatah upload



nyepam di trit ini aja bos >> https://defence.pk/threads/images-of-indonesia.186249/page-35

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Pak Raden said:


> lom ada...yg ada cuma post reply sama more option... lom dapet jatah upload


Pake extension Jpg , jangan pake BMP.


----------



## Indos

Para Raider Batallion






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Indonesian F 16 Aerobatic Team ( 1996 Indonesian Airshow)

We dont use F 16 any more for our aerobatic team


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian navy's KMC Komando boat during Komodo excercise 2016
_Made by PT.Palindo marine, Indonesia, max speed 50knot._






Sea rider operated by KOPASKA during Komodo exercise 2016





KOPASKA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

orang biasa said:


> nyepam di trit ini aja bos >> https://defence.pk/threads/images-of-indonesia.186249/page-35



Wow, I didn't know such thread exist on PDF. Thanks.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sea Trial of BRP Tarlac, with Philippine Navy crews onboard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Parang 647, _40 meter fast missile boat_





KAL Kelambau, _28 meter fast patrol boat_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Sea Trial of BRP Tarlac, with Philippine Navy crews onboard
> View attachment 303992
> 
> View attachment 303993
> 
> View attachment 303994



It appears that BRP Tarlac (LD-601) will be handed-over to the Philippine Navy tomorrow in Surabaya, Indonesia, and may proceed home immediately afterwards. If the ship leave tomorrow, it would be in Manila in a week, just in time for the Philippine Navy anniversary.

Pak JK dikabarkan yang akan menyerahkan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesian navy's KMC Komando boat during Komodo excercise 2016
> _Made by PT.Palindo marine, Indonesia, max speed 50knot._
> 
> View attachment 303944
> 
> 
> Sea rider operated by KOPASKA during Komodo exercise 2016
> View attachment 303965
> 
> 
> KOPASKA
> View attachment 303972



IT's kinda like our MACPAC


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zero_wing said:


> IT's kinda like our MPAC



Indeed, they are in the same class. In Indonesia, it's the army that 1st introduce this boat few years ago, with code name: _KMC Komando._ Our navy use this boat just recently, during Komodo exercise 2016.

The difference between the Army & Navy boats are the speed (army up to 35knot, navy up to 50knot), the shipbuilders (Army / Tesco Indomaritim, Navy / Palindo marine), and the armament.

Army's KMC Komando boat


----------



## Zero_wing

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indeed, they are in the same class. In Indonesia, it's the army that 1st introduce this boat few years ago, with code name: _KMC Komando._ Our navy use this boat just recently, during Komodo exercise 2016.
> 
> The difference between the Army & Navy boats are the speed (army up to 35knot, navy up to 50knot), the shipbuilders (Army / Tesco Indomaritim, Navy / Palindo marine), and the armament.
> 
> Army's KMC Komando boat
> View attachment 304019



So it Army ship i guess your going to use it Revine operations? or you have a different version for Sea operation


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zero_wing said:


> So it Army ship i guess your going to use it Revine operations? or you have a different version for Sea operation



The army use it for riverine and island hopping patrol, since many of the army personnel are stationed on remote islands as Indonesia have thousands of islands to be guarded. This boats are quite sophisticated and well armed for the task.

The navy just recently introduce this class into service, the first appearence was on Komodo Multilateral Naval Exercise 2016, few weeks ago. Actually i don't have much info regarding the detail spec, but the navy's boat can hit 50knot max speed, while the army's boat can only go up to 35knot.

This boat can also be stationed inside LPD' welldeck for naval operation. I think we can easily put 3 units KMC Komando boats inside LPD Makassar class.

Navy's KMC Komando boat


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Candidates for medium SAM currently under evaluation *
_(2015-2019 Airforce acquisition program)_

*- Norinco SkyDragon 50*





*- CASIC FK-3 Flying King-3*





*- Kongsberg & Raytheon NASAMS*





*- CPMIEC LY-80*





_http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2016/05/perencanaan-pertahanan-udara-korpaskhas.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gombaljaya

Indonesian Marines combat vest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MacanJawa

pr1v4t33r said:


> *Candidates for medium SAM currently under evaluation *
> _(2015-2019 Airforce acquisition program)_
> 
> *- Norinco SkyDragon 50*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- CASIC FK-3 Flying King-3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- Kongsberg & Raytheon NASAMS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- CPMIEC LY-80*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2016/05/perencanaan-pertahanan-udara-korpaskhas.html_





why not russian ?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

LST Ship KRI Bintuni 520

Made by DRU shipyard

@oriphotograper














MacanJawa said:


> why not russian ?


All depend on budget 

That's why candidates dominate with china made.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

anas_nurhafidz said:


> LST Ship KRI Bintuni 520
> 
> Made by DRU shipyard
> 
> @oriphotograper
> 
> View attachment 304110
> View attachment 304111
> View attachment 304112
> 
> 
> 
> All depend on budget
> 
> That's why candidates dominate with china made.



china is posible future threat, why still buy from china? you see nasams, nasams is not budget option


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

MacanJawa said:


> china is posible future threat, why still buy from china? you see nasams, nasams is not budget option



Why still buy? Ask our MOD 

Yg ane tau tim Adalugri sudah kesana buat cek barang, Nassams butuh minimal 350$ dan maksimal 600$, 350$ itu hanya platformnya sajah. Nah cina dikabarkan bisa ngasih platform dan missilesnya. Overall masih lebih murah, Amraam buat F16 ajah belum sign contract Cmiiw

Disamping itu Pak RR seperti biasa ingin kerjasama dan ToT buat Merad ini  

https://www.kemhan.go.id/2016/04/24...-kerjasama-teknologi-industri-pertahanan.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

*Indonesia's Strategic Choice*
*http://thediplomat.com/2016/05/indonesias-strategic-choice/
*
The Indonesian military (TNI) and the strategic perspectives of the Indonesian political leadership have been shaped by a tumultuous history of domestic security challenges. Indonesia is a sprawling archipelago of thousands of islands and hundreds of more or less distinct ethnic communities. That geography and ethnography virtually guarantee that national unity and stability will be an enduring preoccupation of any Indonesian government.

With the advent of Suharto’s New Order Regime out of the bloody events of 1965, the TNI became the domestic security arm of a regime that prioritized the economic development and modernization of Indonesia. This internal focus was enabled by the remarkable, if relative, peace and security enjoyed by Southeast Asia from the mid- 1970s through the first decade of the 21st century. The profile that emerges of the TNI during this period is army-dominated, relatively low-tech, with a notably modest budget supplemented by substantial military involvement in business enterprises. In conformance with _dwifungsi_, the TNI had significant administrative and political influence. Indonesia’s external maritime environment, including the South China Sea, was simply a non-factor in Jakarta’s strategic thinking.

Indonesia was profoundly shaken by two related events at the end of the 1990s – the Asian Financial Crisis and the collapse of the Suharto regime. But the subsequent decade and a half were marked by a remarkable national recovery constructing a political democracy and an increasingly productive economy.

In terms of national security, a clear set of preferences emerged. Indonesia would be a regional leader working through the Association of Southeast Asian Nations. Beyond ASEAN, Indonesian policy would seek cordial and constructive relations with China – reflected in an increasingly robust economic relationship. The United States would be welcome as an economic and security partner but there would always be a certain reserve on Jakarta’s part – keep the Americans nearby but not too close.

Concerns about territorial disputes in the South China Sea would bemanaged by: (1) affirming that Indonesia was not a claimant in those disputes; (2) offering Indonesia’s services as a mediator and facilitator; and (3) championing ASEAN’s proposal for a binding “Code of Conduct” that would eschew coercion and conflict to be signed by all interested parties in the South China Sea.

This set of propositions enjoyed consensus support among policy and political elites in Jakarta. There was, however, an increasingly evident problem. China did not respond as hoped in the South China Sea. Instead of agreeing to a Code of Conduct, China asserted territorial ambitions that included “indisputable sovereignty” over the South China Sea – backed up with rapidly growing naval and quasi-naval deployments and the seizure and construction of island features. On several occasions over the last four years, Chinese maritime police reportedly used threats of force to protect Chinese fishermen operating in Indonesia’s EEZ.

The implications of this dramatic transformation of the strategic landscape were underlined by a very recent sequence of events in March, when the Indonesian Navy detained and arrested a Chinese fishing vessel and crew operating well within the Indonesian Exclusive Economic Zone off Natuna Island. As Indonesia began towing the Chinese boat toward port, a Chinese Maritime Enforcement vessel intervened and forced the Indonesians to surrender the boat. The fishermen, however, remain in Indonesian custody. China has demanded their return claiming they were operating lawfully in “traditional Chinese fishing grounds.” The Indonesian response has revealed a degree of strategic disarray in Jakarta. The Minister for Maritime Affairs accused China of supporting illegal fishing in Indonesian waters and demanded the Chinese boat be handed over. However, the Deputy Foreign Minister stressed “that Indonesia and China do not have a border problem.”

But the two countries do have a border problem and large Chinese fishing fleets are routinely entering Indonesia’s EEZ protected by the Chinese “Coast Guard” backed by the Navy. Meanwhile Indonesia remains committed to the proposition that it is not a party to the South China Sea disputes and seeks to be an honest broker working through ASEAN.

Bluntly put, the new Jokowi administration faces an unwanted strategic choice – forced upon it by events. Indonesia can sidestep the dispute with Beijing by accepting China’s contention that it has traditional fishing rights off Natuna and offer to sign a formal agreement recognizing those rights. The net effect would be both economic and strategic. Economically, Indonesia already estimates that it loses up to $5 billion annually to foreign fishing fleets operating in Indonesian waters. That number will do nothing but increase. (Whether fishing fleets from other countries could claim similar “traditional rights” would be an interesting question).

Strategically, Indonesia would truly become a non-claimant and nonparticipant in the South China Sea. Jakarta could continue to offer its services as an honest broker — an effort already marked by years of futility. The most far-reaching effect would be to foreclose future Indonesian strategic leadership of Southeast Asia.

The second strategic option would require Indonesia to assert its national and territorial interests knowing and defying Chinese objections. Such a stance would include a formal statement from the President (to give Indonesian strategy one voice) that continued unauthorized fishing by foreign fleets, including Chinese, in Indonesia’s EEZ would be illegal under international and Indonesian law and, if supported by a foreign government, would be viewed as an unfriendly, even hostile, act.

Steps to give such a policy credibility would include: (1) seeking a common understanding with Vietnam, Malaysia, and the Philippines regarding mutual EEZ demarcations and rights; (2) invest as rapidly as possible in maritime military surface and air assets to monitor and patrol Indonesian waters; (3) initiate accelerated cooperation with the United States and Japan as sources for concessional procurement of military and reconnaissance platforms; (4) give priority to a program of joint naval exercises with the U.S. Navy; and (5) consider seeking a formal legal judgment from the International Tribunal on the Law of the Sea concerning EEZ rights and access.

The latter set of options would put Indonesia in a very different place strategically than it has been over the six-plus decades since _Merdeka_(independence). It would also transform Indonesia’s relations with China (for the worse) and the United States (for the better). It would require a radical reworking of the software and hardware of the TNI – a new TNI would see itself as externally focused with a primary maritime mission. That would require a much modernized Navy (TNI-AL) with greatly expanded littoral capabilities. The Indonesian government would need to abandon treasured illusions, i.e. the honest broker and the ASEAN Code of Conduct. It would mean an end to policy paralysis due to an unattainable requirement for ASEAN consensus. Finally, it would mean that President Jokowi’s stated concept of “Indonesia as a Global Maritime Axis” would be taken seriously and would set in motion a real effort to defend Indonesia’s maritime borders and resources.

_Marvin Ott is a visiting professor at Johns Hopkins University and a senior scholar at the Woodrow Wilson International Center for Scholars. Mick Zloof is a research assistant at the Woodrow Wilson International Center for Scholars._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MacanJawa said:


> china is posible future threat, why still buy from china? you see nasams, nasams is not budget option



Nothing is set in stone, from threat to friend, from friend to foe. We shape our geopolitical relation based on our own national interest. We shouldn't be caught in others snare, others geopolitical agenda. 


Komodo Multilateral Naval Exercise 2016





An unmanned aerial vehicle undergoes a test by the Indonesian Military Airworthiness Authority (IMAA) in Bandung, (26/04). The unmanned aircraft, nicknamed Wulung, is built by Dirgantara Indonesia to be used in intelligence operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_[old news/new images] FPB for Customs_
_9 new units fast patrol boats for Customs handed-over last month. Build by Daya Radar Utama shipyard, Lampung_










_ORCA 03, SKIPI patrol vessel for marine & fishery ministry_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

*VP Kalla sees off first export of Indonesian warship*
Minggu, 8 Mei 2016 16:25 WIB | 503 Views




Vice President M. Jusuf Kalla while inaugurating the first export of warships made by PT PAL Indonesia to the Philippines at Pier Boat Division of Commerce, the Port of Tanjung Perak, Surabaya, East Java, on Sunday (May 8, 2016). (ANTARA/Zabur Karuru)

Surabaya (ANTARA News) - Vice President M. Jusuf Kalla officially launched the first Indonesian warship export to the Philippines on Sunday.

The BRP TARLAC (LD-601) warship of the LD-601 Strategic Sealift Vessel type was the first of its kind ordered by the Philippine defense ministry.

Kalla saw off the ship at the commercial ship division pier of Tanjung Perak Port, East Java, on Sunday.

The vice president said he appreciated very much the state-owned ship-building company PT PAL for its ability to finish the construction of the fist on time.

PT PAL had to compete tightly to win the international tender for the building of the warship.

"This is something to be proud of that the Indonesian people could export a sophisticated and good ship. All this can be done with serious, focused and hard work," the vice president said.

He said that the export marked the success of PT PAL in mastering technology. PT PAL has been existing since a long time in Indonesia.

"I highly appreciate it because with the ability to build ships the countrys sea areas can be transformed into bridges to unite the nation. But for this, sea transportation means should be good and the maritime areas become the object of development," the vice president said.

He asked PT PAL to continue developing its technology by entering the world markets.

"I hope that PT PAL would be able to win the economy in the shipping world. This should be won because we cannot only beg it," the vice president said.

Earlier, PT PAL President Director Firmansyah Arifin said the first warship export attracted the attention of representatives of a number of countries, including the middle east countries.

*"A number of representatives from European and Middle East countries are interested to place orders of the SSV type ship. We hope this would lift the image of Indonesia in the world," *he said.

After sailing to Manila for several days, the ship is scheduled to be transferred to the Philippine ministry of defense on Friday, May 13, 2016.

The Philippines has ordered two strategic sealift vessels and it is one of them that was delivered Sunday.

The ships have developed a landing platform dock and the two are worth Rp1 trillion.

The ship, measuring 123 meters in length, 21.8 meters in width, with a speed of 16 knots, is capable of sailing for 30 days on the high seas. It was first launched by Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Rizal Ramli and defense minister Ryamizard Ryacudu in January this year.

After the final touches that include painting some parts of the ships body it will be officially handed over to the Philippines defense ministry on Sunday and be used by them.

The second ship is expected to be delivered in September this year.

"We will roll out the second SSV ordered by the Philippines in September 2016," President Director of PT PAL Indonesia, M Firmansyah Arifin said.

The SSV is a sophisticated ship of a Lloyd Register class made by the nation and will be the first warship exported by the country, he said.

The ship is capable of carrying two helicopters and a landing craft utility as well as a number of tanks and military trucks, he said.
(Uu.A014)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bennedict

History of Indonesian Army tanks

*M4 Sherman
*
Indonesian Army (TNI-AD) has operated ex-British M4A3 Shermans in the past. These M4 were carried by British when they launched a military campaign in order to avenge the death of General Mallaby, who being killed by grenade attack in Surabaya. The British bringing in 21 Shermans to the infamous Battle of Surabaya, where hundreds of thousands Indonesians killed when trying to defend the republic.







_Allied forces M4 Sherman on defile in Surabaya, 1946
_
After withdrawal of British armies, the Dutch openly invading the republic (Operatie Kraai) and used the leftover Shermans from British. Later, after Dutch formally acknowledge the Republic of Indonesia, TNI-AD acquire the Shermans to form their first cavalry, unknown how long the Shermans continued to serve the army.

_




M4 Shermans of KKO (now Marine Corps), credit :Indomiliter

_
*AMX-13*

AMX 13 Light tanks acquired by Indonesian Army in large numbers during 1960's era. almost 400 units AMX's of many variants (Light tank, APC, recovery, howitzer, etc) forming the bulk of TNI-AD's cavalry until now. serving for almost four decade, this light tanks has undergo many modernisation. These tanks are estimated to be replaced by Pindad's medium tank project.






AMX-13 modernized with 105mm gun, armor, engines, etc. Several ordered by TNI as a gap until the arrival of Leopard 2's. 
credit to original uploader


_



_
AMX-VCI modernised by Pindad, credit to : pengamatliar
_



_
AMX Self-propeled artillery variant with 105mm gun. Rumored to be withdrawn from frontline service after arrival of Caesar 155mm Howitzer. Recently, TNI-AD also hints interest to acquire ex-belgium M109. credit to original uploader.


*Scorpion 90*

First ordered in 1994 and arrived on 1997-1999. 123 unit Scorpion Tank (FV101) 90 mm, Stormer APC ( Armored Personel Carrier/ FV103 Spartan), Stormer Recovery (FV106 Samson) equipped by the elite Army Strategic Reserve Command _(Kostrad)_. These tanks soon to be superseded by Leopard 2A4/Revolution. 





FV101 Scorpion 90mm, credit to original uploader





Stormer Logistic variant.





Stormer APC variant.

---------------------------------------------------------------
source: Indomiliter, Google

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

History of Indonesian Army tanks (2)

About tanks, TNI-AD has it own long-term plan. Such as acquiring handful of Leopard 2's to forming doctrine and strategy of armoured warfare, Joint RnD and production of medium tank with Turkey.





With 105mm gun (which can be adjusted to 120mm) and weighing 25-30 tonnes, this medium battle tank designed to be perfectly suited for Indonesia's archipelagic soil. 





Although the prototype are yet to be revealed, the medium tank are expected to similiar with the picture above.

Compared to other neighbors (Singapore, Australia and Vietnam), Indonesia is still need to learn more about doctrine and strategy of MBT's and armoured warfare. 











Indonesia's Deputy Defence Minister, Sjafrie Syamsuddin (now retired) briefed about the capability of Leopard 2SG at Sungei Gedong Camp 
in 2013. (_source: Mindef.gov.sg)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Almighty Van Speijk Class Fregat

@kemhan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pak Raden

foto lama

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KRI JOL Sudah selesai Drydock di PT PAL buat beberapa upgarade sebelum bertugas ke lebanon menggantikan KRI TOM. Mungkin ada sesi tes penembakan sebelum berangkat.









Ketika Drydock

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Industry
*Indonesia, Malaysia, Philippines edge closer towards co-ordinated patrols in Sulu Sea*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
06 May 2016

*Key Points*

The governments of Indonesia, Malaysia, and the Philippines have agreed to establish a co-ordinated patrol regime in the Sulu and Sulawesi seas
Patrols are being established against the backdrop of a rise in maritime crime in the area, including kidnappings by Abu Sayyaf Group
Amid an increase in the number of kidnappings in the Sulu Sea and the Sulawesi-Mindanao tri-border maritime area, the government of Indonesia, Malaysia, and the Philippines have agreed to establish a co-ordinated patrol regime to stem these security threats.

The patrol regime was announced in a statement by the Indonesian Ministry of Foreign Affairs on 5 May following a meeting in Yogyakarta between the three countries' foreign ministers and chiefs of defence forces.


http://www.janes.com/article/60055/...oser-towards-co-ordinated-patrols-in-sulu-sea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

pr1v4t33r said:


> Nothing is set in stone, from threat to friend, from friend to foe. We shape our geopolitical relation based on our own national interest. We shouldn't be caught in others snare, others geopolitical agenda.
> 
> 
> Komodo Multilateral Naval Exercise 2016
> View attachment 304109
> 
> 
> An unmanned aerial vehicle undergoes a test by the Indonesian Military Airworthiness Authority (IMAA) in Bandung, (26/04). The unmanned aircraft, nicknamed Wulung, is built by Dirgantara Indonesia to be used in intelligence operations.
> 
> View attachment 304105




what is "nothing with stone"? dont you see lastest incident with china? they claim our eez as "traditional fishing ground"
lek wes kejadian baru nyesel wkwkwkwk.... people need to wake up and prepare worst thing


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MacanJawa said:


> Dont you see lastest incident with china? they claim our eez as "traditional fishing ground"



The latest incident was in Belawan few weeks ago, where our navy successfully seized FV Hua Lie 8. And what's the Chinese government reaction? mute. It's commendable to be cautious, but don't be paranoid.

Let's prepare for the worse but don't let our fear dictate our action.


----------



## MacanJawa

pr1v4t33r said:


> The latest incident was in Belawan few weeks ago, where our navy successfully seized FV Hua Lie 8. And what's the Chinese government reaction? mute. It's commendable to be cautious, but don't be paranoid.
> 
> Let's prepare for the worse but don't let our fear dictate our action.



sorry i mean in natuna
http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asiapacific/indonesia-to-summon-china/2620402.html

JAKARTA/BEIJING: Indonesia will summon China's ambassador over an incident involving a Chinese fishing vessel in the Natuna Sea, a minister said on Sunday, as Beijing accused it of attacking the ship in traditional Chinese fishing grounds.

The move comes amid heightened tensions in the South China Sea over China's land reclamation there and over its claims on vast swathes of an important shipping corridor. Several Southeast Asian countries have overlapping claims in the area.

Indonesia was attempting to detain the Chinese vessel for fishing illegally in waters near the contested South China Sea when a Chinese coast guard vessel intervened, fisheries minister Susi Pudjiastuti told reporters in Jakarta.

"What we will ask the ambassador is that if they say their nine-dash line does not claim Natuna then why is there still illegal fishing happening there," Pudjiastuti said, adding the ambassador will be summoned by the foreign ministry on Monday.

"Their government should not stand behind illegal and unregulated fishing," she said.

China's foreign ministry, in a statement sent to Reuters, said the trawler was carrying out "normal activities" in *"traditional Chinese fishing grounds".*

"On March 19, after the relevant trawler was attacked and harassed by an armed Indonesian ship, a Chinese Coast Guard ship went to assist," it said.

"The Chinese side immediately demanded the Indonesian side at once release the detained Chinese fishermen and ensure their personal safety," the ministry added.

China hopes Indonesia can "appropriately handle" the issue, it said. Indonesian foreign ministry officials were not immediately available for comment.

China claims vast swathes of the South China Sea that are also claimed by several Southeast Asian countries.

Indonesia is not a claimant in the disputed South China Sea, but has raised concerns over China's inclusion of the resource-rich Natuna Islands in its so-called "nine-dash line".

China says that it does not dispute Indonesia's sovereignty over the Natuna Islands.

(Additional reporting by Ben Blanchard in Beijing; Writing by Kanupriya Kapoor and Fransiska Nangoy; Editing by Tom Heneghan)

and the youtube link about "chinese taditional fishing ground" sun wei dei said it self






bukan apa apa mas biar rame diskusi aja hehehehehe


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2nd PKR Sigma frigate under construction







MacanJawa said:


> bukan apa apa mas biar rame diskusi aja hehehehehe



 Masalah _"illegal fishing"_ dan turunannya dibahas disini aja mas:
_https://defence.pk/threads/indonesia-navy-blow-up-3-illegal-vietnamese-fishing-boat.347154/page-44_


----------



## kaka404

^actually most if not all of the discussions concerning chinese fishing illegally in natuna water are gone..
which make me believe somebody/some entity try to wipe it from this forum..... as if they don't want a certain group people to talk about it..
now that's a paranoid thought.......


----------



## katarabhumi

MacanJawa said:


> what is "nothing with stone"? dont you see lastest incident with china? they claim our eez as "traditional fishing ground"
> lek wes kejadian baru nyesel wkwkwkwk.... people need to wake up and prepare worst thing



Doesn't mean we are ignorant. Lets just prepare ourselves quietly, keep buffing up while calmly deal with the situation.


----------



## MacanJawa

kaka404 said:


> ^actually most if not all of the discussions concerning chinese fishing illegally in natuna water are gone..
> which make me believe somebody/some entity try to wipe it from this forum..... as if they don't want a certain group people to talk about it..
> now that's a paranoid thought.......



lol bro


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

AASAM 2016

@orisource












Sniper Team. Sayangnya Tim Sniper kita gak dikirim,ada yang tau kenapa?






SS2 V2






G2 Elite





Yang tua juga ikut


----------



## MacanJawa

anas_nurhafidz said:


> AASAM 2016
> 
> @orisource
> 
> View attachment 304310
> View attachment 304311
> View attachment 304312
> 
> 
> Sniper Team. Sayangnya Tim Sniper kita gak dikirim,ada yang tau kenapa?
> 
> View attachment 304314
> 
> 
> SS2 V2
> 
> View attachment 304317
> 
> 
> G2 Elite
> 
> View attachment 304315
> 
> Yang tua juga ikut
> View attachment 304316




gk dikirim karena dah bosen menang bro


----------



## pr1v4t33r

More SSV images from the hand-over ceremony at PT.PAL, 2 days ago









Few weeks ago, during finishing process

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Wulung UAV will be used for surveilance mission













KCR-40 missile boat & PC-43 patrol boats


----------



## BoQ77

pr1v4t33r said:


> KCR-40 missile boat & PC-43 patrol boats
> View attachment 304418



interesting black painting


----------



## faries

BoQ77 said:


> interesting black painting


To camouflage the smoke mark from ship' exhaust


----------



## pr1v4t33r

In the near future, PT Pindad will send 1 unit of Anoa 6x6 armored vehicle to be tested in the Middle East. If the result is satisfactory, a number of middle eastern countries plan to put order worth around USD $300 million. PT Pindad also plans to start the production of 10 units Rhinos 6x6 FSV starting this May. The 10 units FSV are planned to be completed in November 2016.






_http://economy.okezone.com/read/2016/05/10/320/1384355/pindad-fokus-kejar-ketertinggalan_


BRP Tarlac just left the port yesterday. Rough estimate is that it will take her around 5 days to reach Manila from Surabaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

ADMM Exercise 2016


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Super Puma VVIP Helicopter






Inside

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New LST from DKB shipyard (KRI 518? or 519?), shorter than KRI Teluk Bintuni 520. From the looks of it, this LST doesn't have heli hangar facility.









28 meter & 38 meter FPB from Daya Radar Utama Shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> New LST from DKB shipyard (KRI 518? or 519?), shorter than KRI Teluk Bintuni 520. From the looks of it, this LST doesn't have heli hangar facility.
> View attachment 304454
> 
> View attachment 304455
> 
> _Foto dipublish januari & februari 2016_


Itu 518...cuma 117m. Ini yg sempat hilang 2 tahun lamanya  pertengahan tahun ini diserahkan rencananya.

Night Ops

@orisource

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PINDAD, masih polosan...
_2 units Anoa 6x6 have completed the final assembly process and waiting to be painted with its standard camo._





PINDAD, ganteng bener komodonya...
_Komodo 4x4 ATLAS looks tough, ready to be installed with mistral twin launcher system_





PINDAD, anoa makin canggih...
_This latest batch production of Anoa2 is equipped with more sophisticated electronics system_





PINDAD, banyak pesanan...
_Pindad production facility currently working at full capacity to fulfil mounting order from domestic & export market_





PINDAD, gede juga bomnya...
_Unguided, general purpose bomb made by PT.Pindad as part of the drive for weapon self sufficiency_





PINDAD, uji nyali...
_Pindad production facility at the night time...spooky_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*President Jokowi to visit S Korea, Russia*
Rabu, 11 Mei 2016 00:52 WIB | 829 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) is set to visit South Korea and Russia from May 16 to 20.

President Jokowi will pay a state visit to South Korea at the invitation of President Park Geun-hye and a working visit to Russia to attend the ASEAN-Russian Summit, Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi said in a press briefing at the Presidential Office here on Tuesday.

"South Korea is one of Indonesias main partners in the fields of trade, investment and tourism. It will also serve as Indonesias partner to accelerate industrialization (in Indonesia)," she said. 

While in South Korea, President Jokowi will meet President Park, and hold a one-on-one business luncheon and round-table discussion with 20 top South Korean businessmen.

He will also address the Asian Leadership Conference, a major discussion forum in South Korea. The theme of the conference this time is leadership and innovation.

On May 18, the Indonesian leader will leave for Russia to attend the ASEAN-Russian Summit in Sochi and hold bilateral talks with several partners. 

The conference will also mark the 20th anniversary of ASEAN-Russia partnership, the minister said.

"Of course, we will sign several MoUs (Memorandum of Understanding) during the presidents visits to South Korea and Russia," she said.

President Jokowi had earlier paid a working visit to Busan, South Korea at the end of 2014.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/104600/president-jokowi-to-visit-s-korea-russia


----------



## Nike

*Air surveillance to tackle illegal fishing*

The Jakarta Post
Jakarta
Posted: Wed, May 11 2016 | 09:58 am 

The Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry is collaborating with the Defense Ministry to conduct air surveillance over Indonesian waters as part of government efforts to take on illegal fishing.

The cooperation between the two ministries will see the Defense Ministry provide and operate airplanes to monitor territorial waters.

"Through the agreement, we have received help from the Defense Ministry to assist us by providing the necessary airplanes, as well as in their operation," said Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti.

The minister was referring to the Marine Surveillance Aircraft ( MSA ), as the plane's capacity is most suitable for air patrols over areas most prone to illegal fishing. The MSA has a flight endurance of 8-10 hours, she said.

"The airplane is also equipped with monitoring control and surveillance ( MCS ) equipment, a search radar, a forward looking infrared ( FLIR ), and an automatic identification system ( AIS ) transponder," said Susi as quoted by tempo.co on Tuesday.

The minister added she wanted the MSA to be equipped with a data recorder that is connected to surveillance ships and the ships' base.

"At the beginning, the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry will use the services of TNI pilots, of course under the umbrella of the Defense Ministry," she added.

The collaborative monitoring operation would commence this year, Susi said.

"The plan is that we might [buy] five or six [aircraft] first for this year," said Susi when asked about budget details for the operation, without disclosing where the purchases would be made.

"There are many offers, including from PT Dirgantara Indonesia, also from Canada, Russia, Germany, England and the Czech Republic. We will auction it," she said.

The cooperation agreement signed by Susi and Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu is related to the surveillance of marine and fishery resources. It is part of the government’s efforts to eradicate illegal fishing in territorial waters.

Susi said the supervision operation would require wider support in various forms, such as on information and data, and would need to fit in with the government's strategic defense policies.

"Additionally, technology needs to be utilized, and it is necessary to integrate strengths from various government institutions," she said.

As stipulated in the agreement, the Fisheries Ministry will issue a decree on the surveillance operation and form a team for the aircraft procurement.

The Defense Ministry will certify and issue temporary registration numbers, special flight permits and flight certificates.

The agreement between the two ministries will be followed up by the Indonesian Military ( TNI ) with regard to the use of airfields. ( liz/dmr )
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/05/11/air-surveillance-to-tackle-illegal-fishing.html


----------



## Star Bugs

pr1v4t33r said:


> Ternyata TNI-AL sudah mengadopsi penggunaan kapal KMC Komando
> _2 units MPAC (Multi-purpose Attack Craft) loaded into KRI Makassar flooding dock._




This boat is definitely a very powerful addition not only for the AL's LPD but maybe for the the future Kapal Markas KKP. 2 or 3 of these fast powerful boats carrying armed personnel can easily catch several illegal fishing vessels all at the same time. Bring those thieves to KKP's mother ship, process them, and sink them on site. Right now, by law, KKP no longer needs to bring the illegal fishing cases to court. KKP can sink them on site.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Sejumlah prajurit Kopaska TNI AL dengan menggunakan sea rider melintas disamping Motor Vessel (MV) Hai Soon 12 ketika akan bersandar di Dermaga Ujung Koarmatim Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Selasa (10/5/2016). Jajaran Koarmatim berhasil mengamankan sembilan orang perompak yang melakukan pembajakan MV Hai Soon 12 berbendera Singapura yang bermuatan 200 kilo liter minyak. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat/foc/16)


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

ASW Corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Boeing MSA for KKP? if KKP bought this one, it will be a logical choice for Air Force to acquire P-8 Poseidon for their next generation patrol aircraft

*Satgas Yonif Mekanis 413 Kostrad ke Perbatasan RI-Papua Nugini*
Rabu, 11 Mei 2016 12:44 WIB | 1.603 Views




(foto : Penkostrad)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Prajurit Satuan Tugas (Satgas) Batalyon Infanteri Mekanis 413/Brigif 6/Divisi 2/Kostrad dan Yonif 407/PK Kodam IV Diponegoro melakukan tugas pengamanan di wilayah perbatasan Republik Indonesia Papua Nugini(RI-PNG).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The latest CN-235 MPA & Super Cougar EC-725 for Indonesian Air force

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Congratulation and Confirmed. His name now SS3

So, now we have SS1,SS2 and SS3 

@Ijallubis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

4 Indonesian SIGMA corvette were docked at Dermaga Ujung Armatim Surabaya, while facing the new SIGMA frigate and SSV that docked at PT.PAL facilities at the distance.





Indonesian LPD, KRI Banjarmasin 592, was seen carrying NBell-412 and 2 units speed boat on her spacious heli deck

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PINDAD just launched 5.56 mm sub sonic bullets. In this video, the bullet was tested with PINDAD SS2-V7 rifle + Silencer. The result was very satisfactory, generating below 70 db noise. A very good chooice for special ops mission.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10209387500354128

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

[Breaking news] The last 4 Indonesian hostages that were kidnapped by the Abu Sayaf Militan since 15 March 2016 have been released today. Alhamdulillah... thanks God, for their safety...
_http://www.tribunnews.com/nasional/...hamdulillah-sandera-4-wni-berhasil-dibebaskan_
_http://www.tribunnews.com/nasional/...hamdulillah-sandera-4-wni-berhasil-dibebaskan_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

SS2 V7 Pindad

Kalau pake Silencer jadi SS2 V7 Subsonic 

@ijallubis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> SS2 V7 Pindad. Kalau pake Silencer jadi SS2 V7 Subsonic


Seriously, namanya SS2-V7?
Ganti aksesoris, langsung ganti nama ya... mau dibikin jadi berapa seri nih SS2?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Seriously, namanya SS2-V7?
> Ganti aksesoris, langsung ganti nama ya... mau dibikin jadi berapa seri nih SS2?


Yap Namanya SS2 V7. di video ujicoba itu. Yang aneh V6 Gak ada 

SS2 sudah berumur 7 tahun dan sudah punya varian V7 

Silmy menegaskan SS 2 Subsonoc ini merupakan modifikasi dari SS 2 yang merupakan produk senapan andalan Pindad. SS 2 menjadi senapan terlaris yang diproduksi oleh Pindad. Hal ini yang menjadikan perseroan memiliki keinginan untuk melakukan modifikasi.

SS 2 Subsonic ini diklaim Silmy menjadi senjata paling senyap saat digunakan. Produk pesaingnya MP 7 diakui Silmy suaranya masih lebih kencang dibandingnkan Subsonic produksi Pidnad ini.

"Saya waktu mencobanya saja kaget, saya pernah mencoba MP7, tapi ternyata suaranya lebih senyap, ini luar biasa," tegas Silmy.

Untuk mengasilkan senapan seperti ini, Silmy mengaku peluru yang digunakan juga harus khusus. Inilah yang menjadi keunggulan SS 2 Subsonic. "Pelurunya ini khusus, kalibernya juga lebih besar dari MP 7," ungkap Silmya.

Dengan dilakukannya uji coba ini, Pindad siap untuk memproduksi masal. Hanya saja untuk memulai produksi, Pindad masih menunggu hasil pemesanan. Saat ini TNI dan Polri menjadi konsumen utama Pindad.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

SS2 V7 PINDAD 

Ekstrem banget potongannya  Gila gilaan emang pindad inovasinya.

Hanya dengan waktu 6 bulan buat riset 

@ijallubis






Uji coba SS2 V7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

am guessing v6 has the same fate with v3... rejected....


pr1v4t33r said:


> Seriously, namanya SS2-V7?
> Ganti aksesoris, langsung ganti nama ya... mau dibikin jadi berapa seri nih SS2?


it's not just changing accessories isn't it... they modified it..
..... and i don't think the first pict that anas_nurhafidz post is the v7...

ss2 v1 : standard version
ss2 v2 : carbine version
ss2 v3 :.... the rejected one...
ss2 v4 : heavier barrel version for para-sniper
ss2 v5 : shorter more compact version (even shorter then carbine)
ss2 v6 : am guessing also rejected...
and then this one.... and if they are comparing it with mp7 then i guess this version also carry different cartridge then the rest.???? bassically we need the spec to tell


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_SS riffle family. SS2 & SS3 on display. _



kaka404 said:


> ..... and i don't think the first pict that anas_nurhafidz post is the v7...



More like pimp-up SS2-v5 variant to me.



kaka404 said:


> ss2 v1 : standard version
> ss2 v2 : carbine version
> ss2 v4 : heavier barrel version for para-sniper
> ss2 v5 : shorter more compact version (even shorter then carbine)
> and then this one.... and if they are comparing it with mp7 then i guess this version also carry different cartridge then the rest.



So PINDAD will at least launch 3 new products this year: SS3, SS2-V7, and Badak FSV. Looks like their R&D team have been quite busy lately. Press on..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

[Intermezzo] Who doesn't love tanks?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Testing Qimek RWS





Someone asking for tank?





Or just armored vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesia To Buy Airbus A400M Military Transport, Eight Su-35 Fighter Aircraft*





Airbus A400M military transport aircraft
Reuters on Wednesday.

Airbus' A400M has been marred by development delays and cost overruns. One of the planes crashed in Spain a year ago killing four crew members and leading some countries to ground the troop and cargo carrier.

Ryacudu also said the government agreed to buy eight Russian Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets this year, but added the price was still being negotiated.

Indonesia had initially planned to buy around a dozen of the Russian jets to replace its ageing Northrop F-5 fighters, and supplement a fleet of 16 Sukhoi Su-27 and Su-30 fighters that form the backbone of its air force.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/16...rt__Eight_Su_35_Fighter_Aircraft#.VzNb-SNRXqA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

kaka404 said:


> am guessing v6 has the same fate with v3... rejected....
> 
> it's not just changing accessories isn't it... they modified it..
> ..... and i don't think the first pict that anas_nurhafidz post is the v7...
> 
> ss2 v1 : standard version
> ss2 v2 : carbine version
> ss2 v3 :.... the rejected one...
> ss2 v4 : heavier barrel version for para-sniper
> ss2 v5 : shorter more compact version (even shorter then carbine)
> ss2 v6 : am guessing also rejected...
> and then this one.... and if they are comparing it with mp7 then i guess this version also carry different cartridge then the rest.???? bassically we need the spec to tell





pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 304687
> 
> _SS riffle family. SS2 & SS3 on display. _
> 
> 
> 
> More like pimp-up SS2-v5 variant to me.
> 
> 
> 
> So PINDAD will at least launch 3 new products this year: SS3, SS2-V7, and Badak FSV. Looks like their R&D team have been quite busy lately. Press on..



Yeah, first photo posted more like V5 modified. but Sir ijal said that one V7 in Chat


----------



## CountStrike

*Inilah Senjata Terbaru Produksi Pindad, Istimewa Apa?


SURYAMALANG.COM, TUREN -* Diam-diam PT Pindad (Persero) memproduksi senapan subsonic (tanpa suara). Senapan serbu yang diberi nama SS2-V7 ini nantinya untuk memenuhi tuntutan operasi militer khusus.

Sekilas bentuk fisik SS2-V7 ramping mirip dengan SS2-V5. Yang membedakan hanya di bagian depan terdapat tabung peredam panjang. Senjata terbaru produksi Pindad diperkenalkan kepada wartawan saat media gathering, Rabu (11/5/2016) di Lorong 1000PT Pindad Turen.

Sebelumnya Direktur Utama Pindad, Silmy Karim memamerkan kedahsyatan senapan runduk SPR2. Senapan yang bisa menembus kendaraan lapis baja ini ditembakkan dengan sangat presisi. Namun setiap tembakannya disertai letusan memekakkan telinga.

Setiap orang yang berada di lokasi uji tembak tersebut harus mengenakan earplug (penutup telinga).

“Sekarang silakan semua lepaskan earplug-nya,” ucap Silmy sebelum memamerkan SS2-V7.

Senapan dengan peredam panjang di larasnya ini kemudian diletakkan di atas meja. Dua wartawan diberi kesempatan untuk melakukan tembakan dengan senjata terbaru ini. “Sep…..,” hanya bunyi kecil yang keluar saat SS2-V7 ditembakkan.

Tembakannya pun presisi, tepat mengenai sasaran dari jarak sekitar 100 meter. Senapan subsonic ini menjadi rahasia baru yang akan digunakan TNI. Selain senapan, PT Pindad (Persero) juga mampu memroduksi peluru subsonic.

“Senapan subsonic harus menggunakan peluru subsonic. Dan kita sudah bisa membuat keduanya,” terang Silmy.

Senjata ini menggunakan peluru kaliber 5.56 mm. Pindad juga sudah memroduksi senapan subsonic PM2-V2 yang belum dikenalkan ke publik. Senjata ini menggunakan peluru subsonic kaliber 0.9 milimeter.

SS2-V7 mempunyai berat kosong 3,35 kilogram. Panjang dengan gagang 775 milimeter. Sedangkan panjang laras 225 milimeter. Senapan ini efektif digunakan pada jarak 200 meter.

http://suryamalang.tribunnews.com/2016/05/11/inilah-senjata-terbaru-produksi-pindad-istimewa-apa


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

NAVAL AVIATION AIRCRAFT


----------



## Nike

Partisipasi Indonesia Pada Sofex 2016Panglima Tentara Kuwait Letnan Jenderal Mohammad Khaled Al-Kheder (kedua kanan) berbincang dengan Dubes RI untuk Yordania Teguh Wardoyo (kanan) dan Direktur Komersial PT Pindad Widjayanto (ketiga kiri) saat acara The Special Operations Forces Exhibition and Conference (SOFEX) 2016 di Amman, Yordania, Selasa (10/5/2016). Industri strategis Indonesia ikut berpartisipasi diwakili oleh PT Pindad. (ANTARA FOTO/Nico Adam/16)







Partisipasi Indonesia Pada Sofex 2016Kepala Kepolisian Kuwait mencoba senjata Sniper disaksikan delegasi militer Kuwait saat acara The Special Operations Forces Exhibition and Conference (SOFEX) 2016 di Amman, Yordania, Selasa (10/5/2016). Industri strategis Indonesia ikut berpartisipasi diwakili oleh PT Pindad. (ANTARA FOTO/Nico Adam/foc/16)







Partisipasi Indonesia Pada Sofex 2016Pangeran Yordania Faisal bin Hussein (kedua kiri) bersalaman dengan Direktur Komersial PT Pindad Widjayanto (kiri) disaksikan Dubes RI untuk Yordania Teguh Wardoyo (tengah) saat acara The Special Operations Forces Exhibition and Conference (SOFEX) 2016 di Amman, Yordania, Selasa (10/5/2016). Industri strategis Indonesia ikut berpartisipasi diwakili oleh PT Pindad. (ANTARA FOTO/Nico Adam/16)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Bugs

madokafc said:


> Boeing MSA for KKP? if KKP bought this one, it will be a logical choice for Air Force to acquire P-8 Poseidon for their next generation patrol aircraft



I doubt we will acquire BMSA. CN235MSA will put up a fight. It's turbofan vs turboprop but PTDI will say that turbofan engine is an overkill for fishery missions. Other sensor suites and radars can be adopted to CN235MSA to compete with BMSA's equipments. But we'll see. This could be an exciting battle. Lobbyist from both sides are working very hard now.

As for P-8 Poseidon, it is a MUST! BMSA or no BMSA, P-8 is a must for us. PTDI can not outwit P-8 with any of their products because P-8 have weapons bay to attack enemy ships or subs and I think, that's what we need.




Zarvan said:


> *Indonesia To Buy Airbus A400M Military Transport, Eight Su-35 Fighter Aircraft*



I really hope we do not acquire A400M. I really hope it's just a lip service.There are sooooooo many arguments against A400M operating in Indonesia. For example, no airport runways in Papua can bear the weight of that loaded aircraft, except maybe in Biak Airport where it can handle B747-400. 

Acquiring A400M is not an urgency and the Russians are preparing IL-214. We should wait and let more products enter the competition to give us more choices.


----------



## Indos

Star Bugs said:


> As for P-8 Poseidon, it is a MUST! BMSA or no BMSA, P-8 is a must for us. PTDI can not outwit P-8 with any of their products because P-8 have weapons bay to attack enemy ships or subs and I think, that's what we need.
> 
> .



CN 235 MPA can attack subs and ships as well (for anti subs role needs some upgrade)


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> *CN 235 MPA can attack subs and ships as well* (for anti subs role needs some upgrade)



in ur dream, if u compared CN-235 with Poseidon

*Analysts Welcome Indonesia’s Plans to Triple Defense Budget*






Jakarta. The new government’s plan to bolster the country’s defense spending to almost triple its current budget by 2019 has received support from international relations analysts and military experts in Indonesia.

Luhut Panjaitan, an adviser to President Joko Widodo, said on Tuesday that Indonesia’s defense spending was targeted to increase to 1.5 percent of gross domestic product over the next five years in order to protect the country’s sovereignty and national interests.

“We link to economic growth of about 7 percent … so by 2019, the national defense budget can increase to around $20 billion per annum,” Luhut said, as reported by Reuters on Wednesday.

Muradi, a defense and military analyst at Padjadjaran University in Bandung, West Java, agreed with the country’s plan to set such an impressive target for its defense and security sector, saying that “our defense sector is already 10 years behind neighboring countries such as Singapore and Malaysia.”

According to Muradi, Indonesia’s defense sector spending — which includes the purchase of primary weaponry defense systems, the cost of security monitoring and also stipends for military personnel — should make up at least 2 percent of the country’s GDP to be considered adequate.

This year, Indonesia has allocated Rp 83 trillion ($6.6 billion), which represents 0.8 percent of the total state budget, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said early last month.

“As of now, I believe there’s no other way to modernize our weaponry except for increasing the defense sector budget,” Muradi told the Jakarta Globe on Wednesday.

“We can’t let other parties help us [with providing weaponry] because that way they are likely to dictate to us [on how to manage the country’s defense and security].”

Meanwhile, a nation’s moves to increase military and defense sector spending often set off alarms in neighboring countries — in Indonesia’s case, it includes Australia and members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (Asean). They may see such a policy as a threat.

Deterrent effect

But international relations experts believe Indonesia’s move to beef up its security, by setting aside more money for defense in its state budget, is essentially based on its need to improve its defensive capabilities and security systems in order deter any potential aggressors.

“By beefing up security in its territory, Indonesia is sending a warning to other countries that may possibly be planning acts of aggression against it. It shows that they can no longer do whatever they like and think that we wouldn’t be able take decisive action against them,” Muradi said.

According to Muradi, Indonesia records some 200 violations to its airspace per year.

“For instance, just to challenge the most recent violation by three foreign aircraft, we spent some Rp 150 million, while we only fined them some Rp 60 million,” Muradi said.

“The increase is really needed, not because Indonesia is worried that there would be attacks from other countries, but more due to its internal interests,” Hikmahanto Juwana, an international relations expert from the University of Indonesia, told the Jakarta Globe on Wednesday.

Hikmahanto says that the increase in defense spending is needed: to protect the country from illegal actions by private groups; to be a peace broker in any disputes occurring in the region; and also to boost Indonesia’s participation in United Nations peace-keeping efforts.

“Indonesia also requires adequate weapons systems to protect its territory as it has the second-longest coastline in the world, which eventually is in line with Jokowi’s agenda to be a Global Maritime Fulcrum,” said Djayadi Hanan, an academic in Paramadina University’s department of international relations.

Muradi further pointed out that increased defense spending was also needed to improve the welfare of personnel in the country’s armed forces aside from buying more weaponry.

To avoid any misinterpretations by its neighbors, foreign policy experts also say that Indonesia would have to explain and clearly outline the reasons behind its plan to increase its defense spending.

“Increasing the military budget could make other countries worry and if it’s not explained in a very clear and diplomatic way, it could be dangerous,” Hikmahanto said.

“Therefore, Indonesia must be able to justify clearly in its white paper on defense its reasons for the need to increase the spending.

“[For other countries] the move should not mean that Indonesia is planning to start a war or any aggressive actions, but that it’s basically meant to fulfill minimum essential force requirements,” Djayadi says.

“Indonesia’s move to strengthen its defense sector could boost stability in the Southeast Asia region,” Djayadi adds.

“Furthermore, Indonesia could also then start taking part in maintaining security in the region that will eventually improve defense and security for all countries.”

Hikmahanto pointed out that Indonesia would also need to show that its foreign policy had shifted to “all nations are friends until Indonesia’s sovereignty is degraded and national interest is jeopardized.”

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/news/analysts-welcome-governments-plans-triple-defense-budget/


----------



## Indos

@madokafc

Of course but too expensive and we have many other priority to meet

CN 235 MPA ASW is our best option at the moment


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> @madokafc
> 
> Of course but too expensive and we have many other priority to meet
> 
> CN 235 MPA ASW is our best option at the moment



not the best, because they are very mediocre


----------



## MacanJawa

yo guys any credible news about air defence aquisition?


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> not the best, because they are very mediocre



With anti aircraft missile that modern sub now have, having Poseidon is too risky

Better wait for UAV with ASW capabilities that is under research currently by BAE system


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> With anti aircraft missile that modern sub now have, having Poseidon is too risky
> 
> Better wait for UAV with ASW capabilities that is under research currently by BAE system



LoL, Poseidon can flying at high altitude with no modern AA missile on Submarine in which mostly Manpads type can get it. Not to mention countermeasure system the poseidon had for flying at hostile situations. And the sys fla system in this picture is nowhere exist in this world as today


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pindad SS2-V7 Subsonic rifle













Pindad ready to mass-produce its quietest assault rifle
_State-owned weapons manufacturer PT Pindad is gearing up to mass-produce its latest assault rifle, the SS2 V5 Silencer (or SS2 V7), which the company says is the quietest rifle ever produced in Indonesia and designed for silent operations._






The SS2 Subsonic rifle caliber 5.56 millimeter was unveiled to the press on Wednesday, along with the G2 Elite caliber 9 millimeter and the SPR 2 caliber 12.7 millimeter. It is claimed to effectively hit targets at a maximum range of two kilometers.

_Pindad president director Silmy Karim said the SS2 Subsonic rifle was a modified version of Pindad’s best-selling rifle SS2. He claimed the rifle was quieter than the MP-7 manufactured by Heckler & Koch Germany._

“When I first tried it, it even surprised me. I have tried the MP-7, and this one is quieter. I can only hear a short hiss. This subsonic rifle is specifically designed for ambush and silent assaults in special military operations,” he said, as quoted by tribunnews.com on Wednesday.

Pindad corporate secretary Bayu A Fiantono said the superiority of the SS2 riffle assault had been proven in the last two years at international events, such as the Brunei International Skill-at-Arms Meet, the Australian Army Skills at Arms Meeting ( AASAM ) and the ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet.

“Pindad is ready to commence mass production of the SS2 Subsonic. However, we need to wait for a purchase contract from the Indonesian Army ( TNI ) and National Police as the main buyers,” he said.

Silmy highlighted that Pindad engineers were obliged to keep innovating in weaponry design and manufacturing. Starting in 2016, the company eyes to create at least one new weapon variant every three months.

The company is also working on a new combat vessel. Equipped with a turret tank, the armored vehicle is set to be displayed at the Indo Defense exhibition in late 2016. “The boat can run at a maximum speed of 40 knots. It is the first [of its kind] in the world,” Silmy said.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...-mass-produce-its-quietest-assault-rifle.html_


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

http://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasiona...at-buatan-pindad-akan-dipamerkan-akhir-tahun/
Produsen senjata Indonesia, PT Pindad (Persero), akan meluncurkan _tank boat_ dengan turet berkaliber 105 milimeter atau sekelas tank darat.

“Bisa mengarungi laut level empat (dengan kedalaman lebih dari 2.000 meter). Dengan kecepatan 40 knot, ini cepat,” kata Direktur Utama PT Pindad, Silmy Karim, di markas Divisi Munisi PT Pindad, Turen, Malang, Jawa Timur.

_Tank boat_ produksi Pindad bakal dipamerkan di Indo Defence Expo 2016, Jakarta, 2-5 November. Untuk memajang _tank boat_ itu, Pindad akan mengambil lahan seluas 200 meter di Indo Defence Expo.

“Kami ingin meyakinkan jika produk dalam negeri ini berkualitas. Saya tidak mau bilang produksi dalam negeri itu lebih murah, tapi jelas membeli produk dalam negeri membuat pabrik-pabrik kita bergerak, dan uang tidak lari ke luar,” ujar Silmy.

Ia mengatakan, Pindad telah mengembangkan _tank boat_ sejak awal 2015 dengan pembiayaan Kementerian Pertahanan. Saat ini _tank boat_ Pindad tengah diuji model di Pulau Tasmania, Australia.

“Pengembangan dari awal 2015, disetujui Menhan akhir 2015 atau awal 2016 jika tidak salah,” ujar Silmy.

Meski belum resmi meluncurkan _tank boat_, Pindad mengatakan telah menerima surat dari beberapa negara yang meminati produk itu.

“Banyak negara yang minat, tapi tidak bisa saya sebut. Banyak yang sudah tanda tangan kontrak pun tidak mau diumumkan. Sebab ini jual senjata, bukan mi instan,” kata Silmy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Tank Boat, di zoom dikit ya bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Tank Boat, di zoom dikit ya bro
> View attachment 304809


It woud still be 3 party project (Pindad, Lundin and CMI Belgium) but now it will be recognized as Pindad's product and Pindad will have the right to market the vessel.
More like a 'compensation' project for Lundin because of the cancellation of Klewang Project.


----------



## Indos

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> It woud still be 3 party project (Pindad, Lundin and CMI Belgium) but now it will be recognized as Pindad's product and Pindad will have the right to market the vessel.
> More like a 'compensation' project for Lundin because of the cancellation of Klewang Project.






pr1v4t33r said:


> I think both PINDAD & Lundin will try their best to market this product to their potential customer. Remember Klewang, both Lundin and BAE system were trying to market this vessels at many defense expo. My slight concern is, why they have to conduct the test in Tasmania, Australia?




----------------------------------------------------------------

SOFEX 2016
*Indonesian export drive [SOFEX16D3]*
*Christopher F Foss*
12 May 2016







With the rapid expansion of the Indonesian defence industrial base (Hall 3, Stand A302), especially in the key area of equipment for land forces, Indonesia has now started to try to export some of its equipment.

This not only brings in valuable foreign currency but also helps to keep the local defence industrial base alive and retain highly skilled workers.

In addition to manufacturing a wide range of small arms and ammunition, Indonesian company Pindad is now expanding its range of wheeled armoured fighting vehicles (AFVs).

Large numbers of the Anoa- 2 (6x6) armoured personnel carrier (APC) have been built for Indonesia and it is already being offered on the export market.

Pindad’s latest vehicle is the Badak (6x6) direct fire support vehicle, which has a different layout and is fitted with a CMI Defence two-person turret armed with a 90mm gun and a 7.62mm coaxial machine gun, with a similar weapon being mounted on the roof.

At the lighter end of the scale is the Komodo (4x4), which can be used as a reconnaissance vehicle, with a crew of four, or with a slightly longer, protected body as a troop carrier with a crew of two and carrying 10 dismounts.

On the naval front, PT Lundin is marketing the X18 tank boat, a foil-assisted catamaran with a top speed of 40kts.

http://www.janes.com/article/60264/indonesian-export-drive-sofex16d3

PS: Edited, we need to secure some secrecy.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indos said:


> As I know it is not cancelled, but reduce the number into just one ship and also not using SAAB system as previous concept, I think Navy wants to see its effectiveness first before ordering more.


Cancelled bro, meaning the Navy not continuing the Stealth Trimaran project, that 1 unit is Lundin obligation to compensate the lost of the first Klewang before it was handed over to the Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Cancelled bro, meaning the Navy not continuing the Stealth Trimaran project, that 1 unit is Lundin obligation to compensate the lost of the first Klewang before it was handed over to the Navy.



Poor Lundin......

I hope they already bough project insurance before signing that contract

Yup, as it is said by Privater if it is proofed as effective in combat, we can order another...

PT Lundin is our defense asset btw, we need to help the company as it develops risky and very advance products in which our state own companies are still way behind, particularly in composite and Stealth vessel


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

DENJAKA Unit During ADMM Exercise

@orisource






SPR-2 PINDAD


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MacanJawa

pengen liat TNI au beli misil sam apa ya? pasti beli dari china hehehehehe


----------



## CountStrike

*PT Pindad to Manufacture 1,000 Excavators*
Zoom Out Zoom In Normal
*TEMPO.CO*, *Malang-*PT Pindad will produce 1,100 excavators dubbed Excava 200 within two years. The manufacturing aims to support national capacity growth.

PT Pindad CEO Silmy Karim said the manufacturing of these excavators is a proof of Pindad’s ability to develop non-defense and security business as instructed by Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi).

Pindad is currently known as a state-owned enterprise (SOE) that manufactures main weaponry system, including pistols, rifles, war vehicles, ammunitions, and explosives.

The company received many orders after Excava officially made its roll out to the public on September 2015. Its mass production has began in January 2016 with 50 units production per month.

The Public Works Ministry made the largest purchase of 500 Excavas. Meanwhile, 600 Excavas were ordered by SOE Karya, including PT Waskita Tbk, PT Adhi Karya, PT Wijaya Karya, and PT Pembangunan Perumahan. Pindad must complete 500 Excava orders this year.

“About 95 percent of its components is local production, eccluding the machine,” Silmy said at a press gathering at PT Pindad Munisi Division in Malang, East Java, on Wednesday, May 11, 2016. The company would need approximately Rp50 billion beforehand to manufacture 100 Excavas.

Silmy is confident that the Excava 200 is capable to compete with excavators produced by foreign company such as Caterpillar, Volvo, and Komatsu. 

Apart of relying on quality, to meet the goal of dominating excavator market by 10 percent, Pindad sets a competitive price of the Excava 200 at between $90,000 – 110,000 per unit or equivalent to Rp1.17 – 1.43 billion. 

*ABDI PURMONO*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

CountStrike said:


> *PT Pindad to Manufacture 1,000 Excavators*
> Zoom Out Zoom In Normal
> *TEMPO.CO*, *Malang-*PT Pindad will produce 1,100 excavators dubbed Excava 200 within two years. The manufacturing aims to support national capacity growth.
> 
> PT Pindad CEO Silmy Karim said the manufacturing of these excavators is a proof of Pindad’s ability to develop non-defense and security business as instructed by Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi).
> 
> Pindad is currently known as a state-owned enterprise (SOE) that manufactures main weaponry system, including pistols, rifles, war vehicles, ammunitions, and explosives.
> 
> The company received many orders after Excava officially made its roll out to the public on September 2015. Its mass production has began in January 2016 with 50 units production per month.
> 
> The Public Works Ministry made the largest purchase of 500 Excavas. Meanwhile, 600 Excavas were ordered by SOE Karya, including PT Waskita Tbk, PT Adhi Karya, PT Wijaya Karya, and PT Pembangunan Perumahan. Pindad must complete 500 Excava orders this year.
> 
> “About 95 percent of its components is local production, eccluding the machine,” Silmy said at a press gathering at PT Pindad Munisi Division in Malang, East Java, on Wednesday, May 11, 2016. The company would need approximately Rp50 billion beforehand to manufacture 100 Excavas.
> 
> Silmy is confident that the Excava 200 is capable to compete with excavators produced by foreign company such as Caterpillar, Volvo, and Komatsu.
> 
> Apart of relying on quality, to meet the goal of dominating excavator market by 10 percent, Pindad sets a competitive price of the Excava 200 at between $90,000 – 110,000 per unit or equivalent to Rp1.17 – 1.43 billion.
> 
> *ABDI PURMONO*



This means pindad can take large order of military vehicle.


----------



## Indos

I dont think Pindad make the engine, it must be a cooperation with our state own companies who specializes on machinery (we know which company it is) as I think it is more effective and efficient.

If PT Pindad indeed has engine production facility, it is quite a surprise for me, it could be another Hyundai in the making if it is true


----------



## orang biasa

^^^


CountStrike said:


> *PT
> “About 95 percent of its components is local production, eccluding the machine*,” Silmy said at a press gathering at PT Pindad Munisi Division in Malang, East Java, on Wednesday, May 11, 2016. The company would need approximately Rp50 billion beforehand to manufacture 100 Excavas.
> 
> *ABDI PURMONO*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

*Indonesia Lanjutkan Pembelian Kapal Selam Korsel*

Kamis, 12 Mei 2016 | 16:09










Presiden Joko Widodo (kanan) menjawab pertanyaan wartawan di Istana Negara, Jakarta. (Antara/Widodo S Jusuf)

*Jakarta* -Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) akan melakukan kunjungan ke Korea Selatan (Korsel) 15-18 Mei mendatang.

Direktur Asia Timur dan Pasifik dari Kementerian Luar Negeri (Kemlu), Edi Yusup mengatakan Indonesia tertarik kembali membeli kapal selam buatan Korsel.

"Kemungkinan akan ada pembahasan kelanjutan. Kapal selam pertama sudah selesai dan yang kedua selesai tahun 2017 serta ketiga tahun 2018," kata Edi di kantor Kemlu, Jakarta, Kamis (12/5).

Edi menjelaskan keduanya akan dirakit di Indonesia. Ia mengatakan juga ingin meningkatkan kemampuan insinyur Indonesia dengan pelatihan di Korea Selatan suatu saat nanti.
*
Translate by GT:*

_Indonesia Continue Purchases Submarine South Korea 

President Joko Widodo ( Jokowi ) will make a visit to South Korea ( ROK), 15-18 May.

Director for East Asia and the Pacific of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs ( Foreign Ministry ) , Edi Yusup said that Indonesia is keen to re-buy submarines made in South Korea.

"It's likely there will be a continuation of the discussion . The first boat was completed and finished second in 2017 and third in 2018 , " said Edi in the office of the Foreign Ministry , Jakarta , Thursday ( 12/5 ) . 

Edi explained both will be assembled in Indonesia . He said it also wants to improve the ability of Indonesian engineers with training in South Korea someday ._

http://www.beritasatu.com/hukum/364577-indonesia-lanjutkan-pembelian-kapal-selam-korsel.html


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> This means pindad can take large order of military vehicle.


I wonder where they will put the production line of such of excavator since Anoa production line will be replaced with Badak.


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> I wonder where they will put the production line of such of excavator since Anoa production line will be replaced with Badak.



Badak itu ada produksi line yang baru lho.... gak ngambil punya Anoa


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesian Marine Corps

@kuadikuat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Unimg U400 for marines
_Daimler Defence start to regain its reputation in Indonesian armed forces. After ACTROS 6x6 for Amry Leopard Tank Transporter, the Marines bought Unimog U400 to modernize their Unimog fleet. ~ _Indomesin Tridaya Bangsa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Badak itu ada produksi line yang baru lho.... gak ngambil punya Anoa


Anoa mau di produksi sampai berapa ya?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Empat Ribu prajurit TNI AL melakukan olahraga bersama di Bhumi Marinir Karangpilang, Surabaya, Jumat (13/05/2016)

@kuadikuat


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Anoa mau di produksi sampai berapa ya?



more than thousands

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

madokafc said:


> more than thousands


Yupz, sampai semua kesatuan dapet, sekarang kan hanya beberapa yg dapet. Surabaya baru dapet kemarin.

Tentu dengan tipe dan minor upgrade, seperti anoa2,anoa3,RWS,amfibi dan mungkin buat yg 8x8.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

QW 3 Point defense Manpads






the twin launchers is produced in Indonesia


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> more than thousands


All for domestic market? wow !


----------



## Nike

this Chiron VShorad


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> All for domestic market? wow !



Just mind the timetable... Since Pindad very busy producing other toys.. Badak, atleast 50 until 2019. Komodo all variant, could be hundred. Medium tank, ect...

if we are _"lucky"_, we might get the 500th anoa by 2019


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> All for domestic market? wow !



the need is great, thats why army still looking for another type of APC


----------



## gombaljaya

This is also indigenously made, AL-1M fix stand for SA-N-5 Grail on board Indonesian Parchim class corvettes.

Now compare to original stand from East Germany...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

PM2-GO Pindad

SS2 Gas Operated

@ijallubis






Platform for startreak are tested and ready for missiles

@orisource

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## wiwidt

ada yang tau?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

wiwidt said:


> ada yang tau?


Ground control unit (GCU) buat aerostar. Diatasnya itu radar telemetri, baru 1 unit yg dateng...

GCU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Ground control unit (GCU) buat aerostar. Diatasnya itu radar telemetri, baru 1 unit yg dateng...
> 
> GCU
> 
> View attachment 304990



when the blurring effort seem useless


----------



## wiwidt

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Ground control unit (GCU) buat aerostar. Diatasnya itu radar telemetri, baru 1 unit yg dateng...
> 
> GCU
> 
> View attachment 304990


ohh,aerostar punya, terimakasih banyak,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

An Indonesian Army soldier competes in the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting at Puckapunyal, Victoria, on 12 May 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Bugs

Seriously, is there a more sophisticated way of rolling aviation fuel drums efficiently and safely? I think that's just unsafe and looks unprofessional. 








Why not use one of these?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

Marine Corp's LG1 105mm lightweight howitzer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Google translate.
*Air Force Aims for GlobalEye*






GlobalEye reconnaissance aircraft made in Sweden (image: Saab)

*Indonesia Aims for Strategic Reconnaissance Aircraft*

"Ocean, sea, straits and bays are the future of our civilization. We have been too long ignoring it . We have to work as hard as possible to restore Indonesia as a maritime country. It is time for Indonesia to take back everything," said Joko Widodo in his inaugural address as President RI, Monday, October 20, 2014 at the Assembly Building, Jakarta.

............................





GlobalEye Aircraft Parts (images: Saab)

A number of proposals have been discussed and some have been executed. Indonesian Maritime Security Agency, for example, has deployed its ships to hunt for fish poachers. Also Navy has purchased Maritime patrol aircraft and instruct warships for the same purpose. But the result is still far from done. Therefore the problem is too systemic, the Government assessed a need for more comprehensive solution.





GlobalEye Radar erieye type ER (Extended Range)

While effective and efficient solutions are still being considered, the Air Force has recently tried to scroll down the proposal of the scope of the domain in the vehicle. This proposal was necessary given the problems in the maritime and marine equipment can not be resolved from the sea alone. But it can only be solved by combining all the elements of both side for the sake of maximum results.




GlobalEye Aircraft Interior

Realizing this, as once proposed Air Force Chief Marshal Agus Supriatna, its intent to modernize the strategic reconnaissance in order facilitate and expand the coverage of observation and supervision. Considering Boeing 737-200 Surveillance assets are not up-to-date for the potential threats of today, the Air Force even glance kind replacement aircraft which was considered appropriate for the current problems.




Base Bombardier Global 6000 (photo: vanallen)

Angkasa source revealed that it is looking at GlobalEye. With its advanced radar and its highly quality GlobalEye System, the aircraft is able to monitor the airspace, land and sea surveillance activities.





Boeing 737MR Surveiller Air Force (photo: jksc)

This means that in addition can be used to curb illegal fishing every year that caused losses of up to Rp 300 trillion, multirole aircraft could also ease the task of overseeing the fighter aircraft in the airspace of the Republic of Indonesia. A viable option to consider.

See full article: Space Magazine, No. 7 April 2016 Year XXVI

Akhirnya punya awacs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Night Ops 

@pentakRSN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

Indonesian Navy freed a hijacked vessel MV Hai Son


On 8 May, the Maritime Security Task Force (MSTF) Ops Centre received information that an oil tanker, Hai Soon 12, lost communications while transiting through the Java Sea.

The MSTF through the Information Fusion Centre (IFC) notified the Indonesian Navy of the incident via the centre’s Indonesian International Liaison Officer (ILO). With support from the IFC, the Indonesian Navy successfully located the hijacked vessel and arrested 9 perpetrators. All 21 crew on board the vessel, including a Singaporean, was found to be safe.

The close collaboration and information sharing between the two navies led to the successful arrest of the perpetrators of this hijacking incident.

An Indonesian Navy Parchim-class and the hijacked vessel, MV Hai Son can be seen below

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Clear bird's eye view of PT.PAL's Strategic Sealift Vessel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

http://malangvoice.com/malang-raya/...tingkatkan-profesionalisme-prajurit-pendarat/

Nih mau nambah Grad? Atau cuma pelatihan?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

One team one goal. PKR Sigma 10514

@ptpal


----------



## Bennedict

Komodo LAV

50+ ordered by Army (Anti-air missile + communications variant)
2+10 ordered by Police Mobile Brigade
Unknown numbers operated by Army special forces with customized equipment,

credit to original uploader


----------



## radialv

anas_nurhafidz said:


> One team one goal. PKR Sigma 10514
> 
> @ptpal
> 
> View attachment 305242


still ...without millenium 35 ciws...?


----------



## Bennedict

Pindad's APC prototypes
In the aftermath of Indonesian military operation in Aceh, Army realized they're lacking a proper APC to carrying infantry safely (in aceh they're only using armoured trucks to bringing infantry units, which is often get ambushed).
In response, Pindad trying to develop several APC prototypes to meet the requirements.

Pindad APS-1 (using commercial truck chassis) 









Pindad APS-2

Unveiled around 2005-2006, still using commercial truck chassis, but better armoured. 







Pindad APS-3/Anoa APC
Influenced by the VAB design. unveiled at the Indo Defence & Aerospace 2008 exhibition on November 19, 2008.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Pembangunan Dermaga Kapal Selam Tahap I DBAL Surabaya

‪#‎Menuju_Kembalinya_Kejayaan_Hiu_Kencana‬






Hello King






The International Champion shot, Lieutenant Appolta Siahaan, is carried to receive his award at the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting at Puckapunyal Military Range, Victoria, during 3-20 May 2016. *** Local Caption *** Australian Defence Force personnel are testing their shooting and combat skills against military personnel from 18 countries from 3–20 May 2016 at the annual Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting (AASAM) at Puckapunyal training area, north of Melbourne, Victoria.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia Will Trust Its Air Defence To KFX/IFX Jet Fighters*
Rabu, 4 Mei 2016 08:14 WIB | 220 Views

Jakarta (Antara Bali) - Indonesia will rely on jointly built KFX/IFX jet fighters with South Korea for its air defense in the coming five years.

"In the future, we should be able to produce war planes. We should not continue to purchase (from others)," Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said at the State Palace here on Tuesday.

He said Indonesia and South Korea are finalizing the concept for joint production of KFX/IFX jet fighters with a capability equal to that of stealth jets.

In order to maintain air and border security, the Indonesian government will also purchase eight Sukhoi Su-35 jet fighters from Russia, the Defense Minister said.

The minister did not rule out the possibility of Indonesia buying air arsenal from other jet fighter producer countries.

"We have friendly relations with many countries. We are not a country that has one-on-one (relationship with one particular country). We will buy (arsenal from any country) which we think is good," noted Ryamizard.

*Indonesia and South Korea signed an agreement worth US$1.3 billion in January for the development of new jet fighters.

Based on the agreement, which was signed by the Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) and the Indonesian defense ministry, Indonesia will invest 1.6 trillion won (Rp13 trillion) in the Korea Fighter Experimental (KF-X/IF-X) jetfighter production.

Besides that, according to Minister Ryamizard, President Joko Widodo will visit Russia in the third week of May to participate in the Russia-ASEAN Summit and will witness the signing of an agreement to purchase eight 4.5-generation Sukhoi Su-35.*

Speaking to journalists here on Tuesday, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu affirmed that the plan to purchase eight 4.5-generation Sukhoi Su-35 jet fighters was finalized after Indonesia bought 24 Sukhoi 27/30 aircraft.

Prior to his visit to Russia to attend the Russia-ASEAN Summit in the Black Sea resort of Sochi, President Widodo will visit South Korea. The two-nation tour will be undertaken on May 16-20.

According to Salim Mengga, a member of the House of Representatives' Commission I overseeing defense, foreign affairs and information, the purchase of Sukhoi Su-35 aircraft was aimed at strengthening the capabilities of the Indonesian Defense Force. (WDY)
Editor: I Gusti Bagus Widyantara

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## radialv

CountStrike said:


> *Indonesia Will Trust Its Air Defence To KFX/IFX Jet Fighters*
> Rabu, 4 Mei 2016 08:14 WIB | 220 Views
> 
> Jakarta (Antara Bali) - Indonesia will rely on jointly built KFX/IFX jet fighters with South Korea for its air defense in the coming five years.
> 
> "In the future, we should be able to produce war planes. We should not continue to purchase (from others)," Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said at the State Palace here on Tuesday.
> 
> He said Indonesia and South Korea are finalizing the concept for joint production of KFX/IFX jet fighters with a capability equal to that of stealth jets.
> 
> In order to maintain air and border security, the Indonesian government will also purchase eight Sukhoi Su-35 jet fighters from Russia, the Defense Minister said.
> 
> The minister did not rule out the possibility of Indonesia buying air arsenal from other jet fighter producer countries.
> 
> "We have friendly relations with many countries. We are not a country that has one-on-one (relationship with one particular country). We will buy (arsenal from any country) which we think is good," noted Ryamizard.
> 
> *Indonesia and South Korea signed an agreement worth US$1.3 billion in January for the development of new jet fighters.
> 
> Based on the agreement, which was signed by the Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) and the Indonesian defense ministry, Indonesia will invest 1.6 trillion won (Rp13 trillion) in the Korea Fighter Experimental (KF-X/IF-X) jetfighter production.
> 
> Besides that, according to Minister Ryamizard, President Joko Widodo will visit Russia in the third week of May to participate in the Russia-ASEAN Summit and will witness the signing of an agreement to purchase eight 4.5-generation Sukhoi Su-35.*
> 
> Speaking to journalists here on Tuesday, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu affirmed that the plan to purchase eight 4.5-generation Sukhoi Su-35 jet fighters was finalized after Indonesia bought 24 Sukhoi 27/30 aircraft.
> 
> Prior to his visit to Russia to attend the Russia-ASEAN Summit in the Black Sea resort of Sochi, President Widodo will visit South Korea. The two-nation tour will be undertaken on May 16-20.
> 
> According to Salim Mengga, a member of the House of Representatives' Commission I overseeing defense, foreign affairs and information, the purchase of Sukhoi Su-35 aircraft was aimed at strengthening the capabilities of the Indonesian Defense Force. (WDY)
> Editor: I Gusti Bagus Widyantara
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016


really..??? .....Indonesia bought 24 Sukhoi 27/30 aircraft..... as fsr as i know we only have 16 aircraft... and only 12 of them still active


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

On Position
----------------
Indonesian Marine Amphibious Recon sniper team
credit : Sidiqzhuhri








Zarvan said:


> View attachment 305378


Translation
During AARM - Military competition between ASEAN country, the Indonesian Army pistol team was beaten by Laotian army team. Ironically the Indonesian Army was using US-made STI Pistol while Laotian army using Indonesian-made Pindad G2 Pistol.

Pindad will launch a new series of G2 pistol named Pindad G2 Premium in June this year.
It will come with 2 variant : single action and double action.

SIG716 DMR
---------------------
New DMR rifle for the Indonesian Police Gegana and Ranger (Pelopor)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Mistral Missiles with tetra plarform

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Don't Mind me

Front view of Our Leopard RI MBT

@orisource






Keren bgt kan, Side armornya

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BT-250 bomb & the smart glider kit currently developed by PT. Pindad Indonesia. The Glider Kit utilize IR and GPS for guidance system. This bom + glider kit can be used by F-16, Hawk, T-50i and Super Tucano in TNI-AU Arsenal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MacanJawa

thanks guys


----------



## Zarvan

*Su-35 Purchase to 'Complete' Indonesia's Warplanes Fleet*




Russian Su-35 fighter jet
Antara news agency said paraphrasing comments of Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu.

Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said that the planned purchase of Sukhoi SU-35 was part of the efforts to stay technologically upgraded as Indonesia had bought earlier models in the past.

"Why do we buy Sukhoi from Russia? It is just for the purpose of technology sustainability as we have had SU-27, SU-30 and now we will have SU-35," he said Friday

The minister made the statement with regard to the government’s plan to buy a squadron of Sukhoi SU-35 planes from Russia.

President Joko Widodo is expected to witness the signing of the purchase agreement during his planned visit to Russia in the middle of this month to attend the ASEAN-Russia summit.

Ryamizard explained that Indonesia’s relations with Russia are as good as those with the US, China and others.

"There is nothing special (about the relationship with Russia)," he stated.

Two weeks ago, Minister Ryamizard had visited Russia to attend a meeting of ASEAN-Russia ministers of defense to discuss the issue of terrorism.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/16...ete__Indonesia_s_Warplanes_Fleet#.VznG3iNRXqA

If your Minister really thinks that you can defend Indonesia with hardly 100 Fighter Jets than you really need to think again.


----------



## Nusantara

pr1v4t33r said:


> Just mind the timetable... Since Pindad very busy producing other toys.. Badak, atleast 50 until 2019. Komodo all variant, could be hundred. Medium tank, ect...
> 
> if we are _"lucky"_, we might get the 500th anoa by 2019


pindad should start expanding their production line


----------



## kaka404

Zarvan said:


> If your Minister really thinks that you can defend Indonesia with hardly 100 Fighter Jets than you really need to think again.


dude what is your problem?.. really....
is there a line in that article you copy write that he says that????


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Two Alleged Terrorists Killed in Poso Shootout *

*Jakarta.* Two alleged members of the East Indonesia Mujahidin, or MIT, terror group led by fugitive Santoso were killed in a shootout with the police and military in Poso district, Central Sulawesi, on Sunday (15/05).

The shootout occurred at around 2.25 p.m. in the Uwe Mayea hills, a remote area near Patango Lemba village in South Poso Pesisir subdistrict. The bodies of the deceased were only removed on Monday morning due to the difficult terrain and taken to the police's Bhayangkara Hospital in Palu for identification.

"It is true that yesterday, police and military personnel participating in Operation Tinombala Operation were involved in shootouts with two members of Santoso's group. We are still trying to confirm their identities because they did not have ID cards in their possession," National Police chief Comr. Gen. Badrodin Haiti said in Jakarta on Monday.

There are believed to be only 22 or 23 members left in Santoso's group after the shootouts, the police chief said. This number includes at least one Chinese Uighur.

Badrodin also confirmed that immigration officers detained another member of China's Uighur ethnic minority in Jakarta over the weekend after he allegedly tried to enter the country on an Indonesian passport. Police are investigating whether this person has any links with the Poso terror group.

The MIT reportedly possess military weapons such as M16 and SS1 assault rifles, which it captured during previous conflicts in the region. Some of it allegedly also originates from the Southern Philippines.

The group's current hideout is estimated to be within a 60 square-kilometer area, where more than 2,000 members of the police and military have been concentrated as part of Operation Tinombala since the beginning of the year.

_Written by Edo Karensa_

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/news/two-alleged-terrorists-killed-poso-shootout/


----------



## Zarvan

kaka404 said:


> dude what is your problem?.. really....
> is there a line in that article you copy write that he says that????


Well if you add 8 SU-35 in current Indonesian Fighter Fleet than Jets are around at 100 even less. And my problem is I want to see Indonesia become a massive Military Power so not only it can defend itself and destroy the enemy but can play Global Role


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

FPB Bawean in action

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> Well if you add 8 SU-35 in current Indonesian Fighter Fleet than Jets are around at 100 even less. And my problem is I want to see Indonesia become a massive Military Power so not only it can defend itself and destroy the enemy but can play Global Role


Our minister never say 8 units are enough to defend our archipelago but thats the reasonable number to buy with our available budget since we have other defense sector needed to be modernized too.

Again and again, just stop putting your situation with our situation here.
South East Asia are different with South Asia, if our country surrounded with hostile nation like Pakistan, surely we will have more than 100 fighter. Thats the luxury of having good relationship with your neighbor and learn to settle crisis in cold head. We can still focus on using our money more for education, public welfare and most important thing, infrastructure. 
One of the important key of having stable internal security is to pay more attention to public welfare not just by force.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaka404

Zarvan said:


> Well if you add 8 SU-35 in current Indonesian Fighter Fleet than Jets are around at 100 even less. And *my problem is I want to see Indonesia become a massive Military Power* so not only it can defend itself and destroy the enemy but can play Global Role


well.. Indonesia don't want to become a massive military power... Indonesia want to become a great nation all around... not just in military... economic, social welfare, education, politic, infrastructure, and many others too....
oh and this might be a shock to you, but having a global role does not come from having a massive military power...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> FPB Bawean in action



Cakep banget nih. Dijual ke pasar ekspor juga pasti laku. Jual ke afrika, ASEAN atau pacific islands.

Kemaren Papua New Guinea ikut Komodo exercise 2016 pake kapal patroli ini. Pacific-class patrol boat, 31.5 meter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

anas_nurhafidz said:


> FPB Bawean in action
> 
> View attachment 305529
> View attachment 305530
> View attachment 305531
> View attachment 305532



Buatan syape nech?


----------



## faries

Zarvan said:


> Well if you add 8 SU-35 in current Indonesian Fighter Fleet than Jets are around at 100 even less. And my problem is I want to see Indonesia become a massive Military Power so not only it can defend itself and destroy the enemy but can play Global Role



*Indonesia Will Trust Its Air Defence To KFX/IFX Jet Fighters*
Rabu, 4 Mei 2016 08:14 WIB | 220 Views

Jakarta (Antara Bali) -* Indonesia will rely on jointly built KFX/IFX jet fighters with South Korea for its air defense in the coming five years.*

"In the future, we should be able to produce war planes. We should not continue to purchase (from others)," Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said at the State Palace here on Tuesday.

He said Indonesia and South Korea are finalizing the concept for joint production of KFX/IFX jet fighters with a capability equal to that of stealth jets.

In order to maintain air and border security, the Indonesian government will also purchase eight Sukhoi Su-35 jet fighters from Russia, the Defense Minister said.

The minister did not rule out the possibility of Indonesia buying air arsenal from other jet fighter producer countries.

"We have friendly relations with many countries. We are not a country that has one-on-one (relationship with one particular country). We will buy (arsenal from any country) which we think is good," noted Ryamizard.

*Indonesia and South Korea signed an agreement worth US$1.3 billion in January for the development of new jet fighters.

Based on the agreement, which was signed by the Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) and the Indonesian defense ministry, Indonesia will invest 1.6 trillion won (Rp13 trillion) in the Korea Fighter Experimental (KF-X/IF-X) jetfighter production.

Besides that, according to Minister Ryamizard, President Joko Widodo will visit Russia in the third week of May to participate in the Russia-ASEAN Summit and will witness the signing of an agreement to purchase eight 4.5-generation Sukhoi Su-35.*

Speaking to journalists here on Tuesday, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu affirmed that the plan to purchase eight 4.5-generation Sukhoi Su-35 jet fighters was finalized after Indonesia bought 24 Sukhoi 27/30 aircraft.

Prior to his visit to Russia to attend the Russia-ASEAN Summit in the Black Sea resort of Sochi, President Widodo will visit South Korea. The two-nation tour will be undertaken on May 16-20.

According to Salim Mengga, a member of the House of Representatives' Commission I overseeing defense, foreign affairs and information, the purchase of Sukhoi Su-35 aircraft was aimed at strengthening the capabilities of the Indonesian Defense Force. (WDY)
Editor: I Gusti Bagus Widyantara


Source: https://defence.pk/threads/indonesia-military-news-discussion-thread.229571/page-655#ixzz48sPeh8hy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Zarvan has good intention, it's just that his demand is unrealistic for Indonesia, for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Polisi Khusus Anti TerorSejumlah anggota polisi dari Satuan Khusus Anti Teror Brimob Polda Banten mengikuti latihan menembak di Serang, Senin (16/5/2016). Mereka khusus dilatih untuk merespon setiap ancaman teror yang terjadi di pusat keramaian maupun di pelosok desa. (ANTARA FOTO/Asep Fathulrahman)






Presiden Joko Widodo Di KorselPresiden Joko Widodo (kiri) didampingi Presiden Korea Selatan Park Geun-hye menyapa para penyambut yang membawa bendera Korea Selatan dan bendera Indonesia di istana kepresidenan di Blue House di Seoul, South Korea, Senin (16/5/2016). (REUTERS/Kim Hong-Ji)


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> Buatan syape nech?



Edit. Palindo I guess. 



Zarvan said:


> Well if you add 8 SU-35 in current Indonesian Fighter Fleet than Jets are around at 100 even less. And my problem is I want to see Indonesia become a massive Military Power so not only it can defend itself and destroy the enemy but can play Global Role



Man, be patience bro,

For me my selves, it is a good decision.

Better more money given into our R&D defense program than adding more Su 35 until 2019. Eight is enough for the mean time. Talking about Global Role, trust me mate, we, Indonesian, have that dream. But we want to get it in smart way. And we do have patience as well for achieving that goal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

nenek moyangku seorang pelaut bukan pilot pak wkwkwkkw beli 100 jet berapa bilion tuh?


----------



## Nike

MacanJawa said:


> nenek moyangku seorang pelaut bukan pilot pak wkwkwkkw beli 100 jet berapa bilion tuh?



paling kurang dari 10 billion US dollar....


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Paskhas and F16

@orisource

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Army infantry unit

credit to ikyu san @kaskus and credit to original sources

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

katarabhumi said:


> Buatan syape nech?


Galangan di Batam...

BV watermark di foto itu menandakan dibayar dengan dolar singepur, banyak sista kita termasuk Bungtomo class pake makelar Singepur. Pake pinjeman mereka dan kita bayar dgn dolar mereka juga CMIIW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Latma Dawn Kookaburra 2016 berhasil dilaksanakan pada tanggal 3 – 18 April di Pangkalan Campbell yang terletak di Perth, Australia Barat. Seperti serangkaian latma yang telah dilaksanakan tahun-tahun sebelumnya, Dawn Kookaburra 2016 bersifat kegiatan gabungan diantara anggota Komando Pasukan Khusus (Kopassus) dan Special Air Service Regiment (SASR).


----------



## kaka404

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Galangan di Batam...
> 
> BV watermark di foto itu menandakan dibayar dengan dolar singepur, banyak sista kita termasuk Bungtomo class pake makelar Singepur. Pake pinjeman mereka dan kita bayar dgn dolar mereka juga CMIIW


i thought that thing is an insurance company... or was it a certification company... or maybe both... or somewhere along that line....
and am pretty sure that company is in Europe.. somewhere.... and i think a company use their service so that if things happen during the ship's production no one looses their money... or something like that...

i'm pretty sure i've seen the exact same company logo in an offshore platform related news...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit pen kemhan











*Buatan Josaphat Radar Company-Tokyo, kerja sama dengan Chiba University tahap awal 5 Untuk AL, sama BNPB juga. *




image hosting over 10mb




image share

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Wertern Fleet Ships Focused Their Patrol In South China Sea






http://m.batamtoday.com/detail2.php...NI-AL-Fokuskan-Pengamanan-di-Laut-Cina-Selata

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

*Bureau Veritas S.A.* is a global company in testing, inspection and certification services. Bureau Veritas offer services and solutions to ensure that their clients' assets, products, infrastructure and processes meet standards and regulations in terms of quality, health and safety, environmental protection and social responsibility. 
If i dont mistake, we have same local organization that offer the same services named Badan Klasifikasi Indonesia (BKI).
So, I think that the ship has been meet the standard in the shipyard industry like ISO standard.



kaka404 said:


> i thought that thing is an insurance company... or was it a certification company... or maybe both... or somewhere along that line....
> and am pretty sure that company is in Europe.. somewhere.... and i think a company use their service so that if things happen during the ship's production no one looses their money... or something like that...
> 
> i'm pretty sure i've seen the exact same company logo in an offshore platform related news...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Close Enough with Leopars SG


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Caesar Firing Test at #lumajang

@ekosantoso

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Carlosa

*Indonesia nabs 3 Thai boats with 79 trafficked fishermen on board*



May 17, 2016
https://www.yahoo.com/news/indonesia-nabs-3-boats-79-trafficked-fishermen-board-093431774.html?nhp=1

JAKARTA, Indonesia (AP) — Three Thai fishing boat captains have escaped from custody in Indonesia after their vessels were seized with dozens of trafficked foreign fishermen on board, an official said Tuesday.

The captains were detained on April 12 when they were found operating trawlers under Malaysian flags that were fishing off Kalimantan, Indonesia's part of Borneo island, said Sumono Darwinto, chief of the local fishing office in Pontianak.

He said the captains escaped on May 7 after scaling the wall of their detention center in the middle of the night, and are being sought by police and military officials. Eight other Thai crew members remain in detention.

The Fisheries Ministry in Jakarta said the 79 crew members from Cambodia and Myanmar were identified as victims of trafficking, and most had fake Thai travel documents.

Cambodia's Foreign Ministry has said 54 of its citizens were found on the boats after having been lured into taking jobs that promised high salaries and large bonuses for bringing in a lot of fish.

Indonesian authorities have been aggressively cracking down on foreign fishing vessels operating illegally in the country's waters. To send a message to foreign fishing companies, Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti has ordered that boats found plundering fish from Indonesian waters be blown up and sunk, and has taken a strong stance against trafficked fishermen.

The latest boat seizures come after a yearlong Associated Press investigation into human trafficking in Southeast Asia's lucrative seafood industry. It exposed a slave island in remote eastern Indonesia where hundreds of poor migrant fishermen, mostly from Myanmar, were being brutally abused aboard Thai-run trawlers and forced to fish for little or no money for years at a time. The AP followed the fish caught by the slaves to Thailand and then to some of America's largest food sellers, including Wal-Mart, Kroger and Sysco. More than 2,000 fishermen were freed last year after the stories were published.

___

Associated Press writer Margie Mason contributed to this report.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Dry Dock KRI SIM 365 For Hardepo Routine at PT PAL 

@orisource

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*Pindad - The 11th Special Operations Forces Exhibition and Conference (SOFEX - Jordan)*

















May 18, 2016 2:35 am JST
*Indonesia, Malaysia, Philippines join hands on maritime terror*
JUN SUZUKI, Nikkei staff writer





_Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi, center, speaks at a meeting on maritime security between officials from three Southeast Asian nations._

JAKARTA -- Indonesia, Malaysia and the Philippines will start jointly monitoring the Celebes Sea in response to a spate of recent attacks by Islamic extremists and pirates, securing a key sea lane that could provide an alternative to the South China Sea in an emergency.

Foreign ministers and military chiefs of the three countries met May 5 in the Indonesian city of Yogyakarta to discuss the growing security threat in the Celebes. They issued a joint statement including plans to patrol the waters and to share information about extremists and pirates operating there, as well as to establish a trilateral emergency hotline.



The agreement sent a message to the world that the three countries will jointly secure the economically important Celebes Sea, Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi said after the meeting. She said she will make every effort to ensure the safety of the sea lane, citing a successful anti-piracy campaign by Indonesia and its neighbors in the Strait of Malacca.

The Celebes Sea is a significant economic asset to the three nations surrounding it. It boasts rich fishing grounds while also serving as a key lane for containerships and coal carriers sailing through Southeast Asia, such as coal shipments from Indonesia to the Philippines. The waters will only play a larger role as Southeast Asian economies grow.

The Philippines and Indonesia face a shortage of necessary aircraft and ships for maritime patrols, and are bolstering their military capabilities in response to Chinese expansion in the South China Sea. The Philippines boosted military spending by 25% in 2015 and Indonesia by 16%, according to the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute. The average increase across Southeast Asia was 8.8%.

The Celebes Sea is seen as a potential alternative to the shipping lanes in the South China Sea should any conflict erupt in the latter. About $40 billion worth of cargo passes through the Celebes a year, according to Reuters. It could be a key link for resource shipments from the Middle East and Australia to such countries as Japan and South Korea.

A Philippine extremist group kidnapped the crew of Indonesian ships for ransom at the end of March. Cracking down on the surge in piracy has been a challenge, because the waters fall under three separate jurisdictions.

Some of these pirates have claimed ties to the Islamic State militant group. They are likely using ransom to fund terrorist attacks, feeding concerns that the Celebes could become an international terror hot spot like Somalia.

http://asia.nikkei.com/Politics-Eco...sia-Philippines-join-hands-on-maritime-terror

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

The Indonesian Army shooting team show off their trophies at the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting at Puckapunyal Military Range, Victoria, during 3-20 May 2016.





The International Champion Shot, Lieutenant Appolta Siahaan of the Indonesian Army, shows off his gold medals won at the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting at Puckapunyal Military Range, Victoria, during 3-20 May 2016.

https://www.facebook.com/Aasam2013/

The following medals while : 
1. Indonesia : 18 gold , 8 silver , 4 bronze . 
2. China : 6 gold , 12 silver , 4 bronze . 
3. Japan : 4 gold , 3 silver , 1 bronze . 
4. Thailand : 1 gold , 3 silver , 4 bronze . 
5. Canada : 1 gold , 1 silver , 4 bronze . 
6. New Zealand : 1 gold , 1 silver . 
7. Anzac : 1 gold , 1 bronze . 
8. South Korea : 1 gold . 
9. Singapore : 1 gold . 
10. UK : 2 silver , 4 bronze . 1
1. Malaysia : 1 silver , 2 bronze . 
12. Brunei : 1 silver , 1 bronze . 
13. USMC : 1 bronze . 
14. Australia : - 
15. US Army : - 
16. France : - 
17. Tonga : - 
18. Eastern Leste : - 
19. PNG : - 
20. United Arab Emirates : - 
Source : TNI Puspen





Brimob task force call sign paniki 1 working with indonesian navy special forces Denjaka call sign Nanggala 5 to hunt those fucking terorist in deep jungle Poso ... TNI and POLRI joint special operation#brimob#denjaka#paniki#nanggala
photo credit to @SW04

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

http://tni-au.mil.id/pustaka/pesawa...ah-khasanah-teknologi-pesawat-canggih-di-cina

rumours, Indonesia will take a look at J-31 prospect before deciding with Su-35


----------



## initial_d

madokafc said:


> http://tni-au.mil.id/pustaka/pesawa...ah-khasanah-teknologi-pesawat-canggih-di-cina
> 
> rumours, Indonesia will take a look at J-31 prospect before deciding with Su-35


J-31?! This is a bad joke right!!
If the air force wanted 5th gen fighter why not pak fa instead


----------



## Boss Dragun

madokafc said:


> rumours, Indonesia will take a look at J-31 prospect before deciding with Su-35



Are you sure about SU-35? the article does not mention anything about SU-35. I doubt the Govt. Cancels the SU-35 deal. That would damage their trust.

Although, I do agree that we should observe the J-31. It'll provide great input for both countries to develop fighter jets if China agree for cooperation.


----------



## Nike

Boss Dragun said:


> Are you sure about SU-35? the article does not mention anything about SU-35. I doubt the Govt. Cancels the SU-35 deal. That would damage their trust.
> 
> Although, I do agree that we should observe the J-31. It'll provide great input for both countries to develop fighter jets if China agree for cooperation.



no deal and no MOU for Su 35 so no damage for Indonesia-Russia relationship


----------



## MacanJawa

wtf j-31???


----------



## Indos

initial_d said:


> J-31?! This is a bad joke right!!
> If the air force wanted 5th gen fighter why not pak fa instead



Man, just trust our team, they know what we dont know, and maybe China can offer better....

Btw, there is still issue on the J 31 current engine, the chance is low but still worth to consider though


----------



## initial_d

In my mind if the deal with russia for su-35 became sour, the air force will consider f-16 block 60 or block 70, never that j-31 cross my mind.....


----------



## MacanJawa

i think j-31 still in prototype phase

i mean flight testing

after read the link i think its not categorize as a rumour it just plain article about j-31 and its future, people please read

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Act of valor

@orisource


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

More Viper - goodbye Flankers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

mistral missiles with tetra platform

@orisource


----------



## MarveL

*Russia, Indonesia sign deal on cooperation in defence sector*
REUTERS, 18/05 19:46 CET










SOCHI, Russia (Reuters) – The presidents of Russia and Indonesia signed an agreement on cooperation in the defence sector at a meeting in the Russian Black Sea resort of Sochi on Wednesday, as Moscow seeks to cement its ties with Asian powerhouses amid Western sanctions.

Full details of the deal, signed by Russia’s Vladimir Putin and Indonesia’s Joko Widodo, were not immediately available.

“We have agreed to widen contacts between defence ministries and security agencies,” Putin said at joint briefing with Widodo.

Indonesia’s president said Russia and Indonesia also agreed on exchanges of intelligence information.

Earlier on Wednesday, the head of Russia’s arms export agency Alexander Fomin said that Russia would like to produce military munitions in Indonesia, including shells.

He added that Indonesia was interested in Russian submarines and jets, “however, Russia has rivals, such as United States and China”.

On Tuesday, Kremlin aide Yuri Ushakov said Russia would sign deals with Indonesia to supply unspecified arms and for ammunition to be manufactured under licence.

Russia, the world’s second-largest arms exporter after the United States, plans to sell arms worth $14 billion this year.

Russia’s total portfolio of arms orders currently stands at more than $50 billion.

(Reporting by Denis Dyomkin; Writing by Vladimir Soldatkin; Editing by Hugh Lawson)

http://www.euronews.com/newswires/3...a-sign-deal-on-cooperation-in-defence-sector/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaka404

madokafc said:


> http://tni-au.mil.id/pustaka/pesawa...ah-khasanah-teknologi-pesawat-canggih-di-cina
> 
> rumours, Indonesia will take a look at J-31 prospect before deciding with Su-35





initial_d said:


> J-31?! This is a bad joke right!!
> If the air force wanted 5th gen fighter why not pak fa instead


am guessing they're trying to push the price down by looking at other products. and if possible having them compete with each other. it's a pretty normal way of doing things. most procurement is done like this. and i'm pretty sure that all sides understand this.


----------



## bidonv

By:www.thejakartapost.com

*Sukhois best option for Indonesia, says TNI chief*



> The Russian-made Sukhoi SU-35 jet is the best choice to secure Indonesia's expansive archipelagic territory, according to the Indonesian Military’s ( TNI ) top brass.
> 
> "After discussions and also going through a symposium, the SU-35 is currently rated as the best means of defense to safeguard the vast maritime territory of Indonesia," TNI Chief Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo said on Wednesday.
> 
> The military commander however underlined that procurement of the jet fighters was not up to the TNI. The national defense force has come up with a set of recommendations pointing to the selection of the Sukhoi SU-35, following a comprehensive internal meeting involving all levels of the TNI, Gatot said as quoted by Antara.
> 
> "Procurement is in the hands of the Defense Ministry, the TNI only conveys its needs," he added, without saying when the symposium that produced the recommendation had occurred.
> 
> Gatot said Indonesia’s vast and open maritime territory required sophisticated defense equipment that would enable a rapid response in the face of an incoming threat.
> 
> Previously, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryucudu said President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo would witness the signing of the procurement deal for eight jet fighters in Russia this month as part of Indonesia's plan to renew its primary weapons systems.
> 
> Indonesia already has 24 Sukhoi SU-27/30 aircraft........................Read more


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

TNI and POLRI during Tinombala Ops

@bellico


----------



## Indos

Now, it has become hot issue in Indonesia

*Isis: Video shows Indonesian children in Syria playing Daesh-style execution game*

By Jigmey Bhutia

February 16, 2016 08:58 GMT





The boy 'executioner' pretends to shoot dead seven other children, who are on their knees with their heads bowed, Reuters

The Islamic State (Isis) appears to be brainwashing children by making them play mock execution games. A new IS (Daesh) video apparently shows children staging a fake execution and practising beheading techniques on a teddy bear.

The children, who have been filmed in the 18-second video, are said to be Indonesians living in a shelter in Syria. The video was uploaded on social media with the tag line: "A message for Jokowi [Indonesian President Joko Widodo] and Obama [US President Barack Obama]", AAP reported.

One of the children, who pretends to be the "executioner", is wearing a balaclava and says: "To Jokowi and Obama, these are your soldiers. I will kill them one by one so that the whole world knows that these are for you.

"Allahu Akbar (God is great). Takbir. Allahu Akbar," the boy says.

After issuing the threats, the boy pretends to shoot dead seven other children who are on their knees with their heads bowed. During the mock execution, two children can be seen holding an IS banner.

"Those kids are a whole generation that's lost. There are a lot of suicide bombers that Daesh (IS) have orchestrated — as well as brainwashing the children," activist Sarmad al Jilane was quoted as saying by Sky News.

"They place them in the front line of battles and if they are killed then they are considered to be protecting Daesh lives," Jilane said.

This is not the first time a group of children from Indonesia have been filmed carrying out mock drills. In March 2015, a video apparently showed some children from the country conducting drills with assault rifles.

"Our children will be the children who will go back to the infidel countries to uphold the flags of Laa illaaha illallah [there's no God but Allah]", an adult in the video had said. The video was also believed to be filmed in Syria.


http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/isis-video...ia-playing-daesh-style-execution-game-1544088

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2015 video

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2015/03/19/055651388/Indonesian-Kids-Training-with-ISIS


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Anoa number 319 & 320

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

The Indonesian Army 1st Rocket Artillery Battalion, 1st Artillery Regiment, 2nd Kostrad Division, Singosari-Malang with ASTROS II MLRS

@orisource

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

DENJAKA

#ADMM

@orisource

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT.Dirgantara Indonesia - Just completed, ready for delivery
_2 Super Cougar, CN-235 MPA & 2nd unit C-212i for the Philippines _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Personel TNI Angkatan Laut berupaya memadamkan api dalam simulasi kebakaran kapal laut di Pelabuhan Benoa, Denpasar, Kamis (19/5). Simulasi penyelamatan korban yang melibatkan sekitar 430 personel dari berbagai unsur instansi tersebut untuk melatih kesigapan petugas dalam merespon keadaan darurat saat terjadi kecelakaan di laut.


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bennedict

Anoa Recovery for UNAMID

credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

Somewhere in thick jungles of Indonesia

credit to indonesian_leo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Russia and Indonesia sign defence co-operation agreement*
*Guy Anderson, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
19 May 2016


The presidents of Russia and Indonesia have signed a defence co-operation accord in Sochi, it was reported on 19 May.

Full details of the agreement signed by presidents Vladimir Putin and Joko Widodo were not disclosed. But the heads of state said in a joint statement that they had agreed to widen contacts between defence ministries and security agencies and to conduct an exchange of intelligence information.

In September 2015, _IHS Jane's_ reported that Indonesia was discussing with Moscow the terms of a USD3 billion loan to support its acquisition of Russian military equipment.

Indonesia has previously secured loans from Moscow to procure Kurganmashzavod BMP-3F infantry fighting vehicles, Mil Mi-17-V5 helicopters, Mi-35P helicopters, and Sukhoi combat aircraft.
http://www.janes.com/article/60477/russia-and-indonesia-sign-defence-co-operation-agreement


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Skadron12 - Roesmin Nurjadin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

YonMek 201 Jaya Yudha

















Combat Rescue Team Korps Paskhas TNI AU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@emblem

Guess what?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wiwidt

anas_nurhafidz said:


> @emblem
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> View attachment 306269
> View attachment 306270



more M113?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

why buy used M113?
guees it was super cheap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MacanJawa said:


> why buy used M113? guees it was super cheap



Cheap, reliable, plenty of stock, sekalian ngambil M109A4+ howitzer. Mudah-mudahan sekalian dikirim juga, udah ada nomernya lagi.





Liat suasana latarnya, banyak petikemas, mungkin ini pengecekan sebelum dikirim ke indonesia...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wiwidt

pr1v4t33r said:


> Cheap, reliable, plenty of stock, sekalian ngambil M109A4+ howitzer. Mudah-mudahan sekalian dikirim juga, udah ada nomernya lagi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liat suasana latarnya, banyak petikemas, mungkin ini pengecekan sebelum dikirim ke indonesia...




025.... smoga yg diboyong banyak,


----------



## Nike

MacanJawa said:


> why buy used M113?
> guees it was super cheap



almost free


----------



## Nike

Latihan menembak meriam KH-178 kaliber 105mm oleh Batalyon Artileri Medan 15/105 Kodam II Sriwijaya di Lapangan Tembak Omiba. Repost from @pwndam2sriwijaya #indonesianmilitary #indonesianarmy #army #tni #tniad #ad #angkatandarat #yonarmed15 #cailendra #kh178 #meriam #howitzer #artilerimedan #proudtobeindonesian #indonesia - See more at: http://iconosquare.com/p/1255597299952626319_51951897#sthash.RZ0jM3ym.dpuf

*F-16 dan Hawk membuat kagum Pekanbaru*
Minggu, 22 Mei 2016 14:32 WIB | 1.506 Views
Pewarta: Fazar Muhardi & Anggi Romadhoni




Pesawat tempur F-16 TNI AU (ANTARA FOTO/Widodo S. Jusuf)


----------



## katarabhumi

Wikken ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

info dari sebelah




_https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204783869315937&set=p.10204783869315937&type=3&theater_


The M113A1-B is the Belgian version of the M113 armored vehicles, with the "B" denoting "Belgium". They were made in Belgium by the Belgian Mechanical Fabrication (BMF) Company. Although designated as an "A1", they are actually very much more similar to the US M113A2 version than the older M113A1. 

Modifications made by the Belgians include using the same suspension as the US M113A2, and nuclear-biological chemical (NBC) protection, among others. They were built from 1982 to 1988, which means that these vehicles are actually newer than the US-made M113A2.


----------



## Nike

http://websta.me/p/1255164088313319537_2844708971

source, wish we can get morrrr of them and for free 

Indonesian Army need to mechanized all of their regular infantry formation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*South Korea set to select foreign engine for KFX fighter*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
19 May 2016


South Korea's Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) is in the final stages of selecting a foreign manufacturer to supply an engine that will power the Republic of Korea Air Force's (RoKAF's) proposed Korean Fighter Experimental (KFX) aircraft, the military procurement agency revealed to _IHS Jane's_ on 19 May.

A DAPA spokesman said that engines proposed by Eurojet and General Electric (GE) are currently being assessed by DAPA before a decision in the next few weeks and an expected contract signing in June. Eurojet has offered DAPA its EJ200 turbofan engine, which is also used to power the Eurofighter Typhoon, while GE has offered its F414 powerplant, which is installed on the Boeing F/A-18E/F Super Hornet.

http://www.janes.com/article/60466/south-korea-set-to-select-foreign-engine-for-kfx-fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

pr1v4t33r said:


> klo biaya akuisisinya murah begini, SBS nggak ada peluang untuk dikembangin ya... berhenti di prototype.


Perhaps the SBS role will be fullfilled with IFV/APC version of medium tank project, amen.

itu M109 beneran sepaket sama M113? kalo bener mantap deh


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bennedict said:


> Perhaps the SBS role will be fullfilled with IFV/APC version of medium tank project, amen. itu M109 beneran sepaket sama M113? kalo bener mantap deh



Iya, cuma kirimnya kapan nggak tau. Info terakhir, yang kemarin sabtu dikirim 50 unit M113. 

repost bigger image

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

RBU (Reaktivno-Bombovaja Ustanovka ) 6000




M14 EBR
@indonesian_leo


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Second Batch M113A1 From Belgium... 50 unit

@orisource












Katanya Leo RI Subuh ini akan datang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MacanJawa

m113 mau dipasangin senjata apa? .50cal? atau 20mm/30mm?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

MacanJawa said:


> m113 mau dipasangin senjata apa? .50cal? atau 20mm/30mm?


as always 50cal...

76mm otmel for navy

@orisource

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Katanya Leo RI Subuh ini akan datang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 21stCentury

Mmm nnnnnn


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Yang bawa Leo RI udah sandar di TJ Priuk. Siang ini maybe bongkarnya...


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Confirmed. 

We participate for PITCH BLACK Exercise 2016


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sambil nunggu yang upadate Leo.





Dua kapal perang Republik Indonesia KRI Banda Aceh 593 dan KRI Teluk bintuni 520 lego jangkar di teluk Kaimana Papua Barat dalam rangka Acara Puncak ekspedisi NKRI dan Ekspedisi bhakti PMK "jalesveva jayamahe" 20 Mei 2016.





_Sejumlah anggota polisi anggota Satuan Khusus Anti Teror Brimob Polda Banten berlatih melakukan penyergapan dari helikopter di Serang, Banten, Jumat (20/5)._
_



_


----------



## faries

M-113 @masmass formil kaskus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Something Down There

Arriving Indonesia MBT #leopard #2A4RI

@arcweb

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

^^^ handsome beast

A model of Indonesia's indigenously built LST, KRI Teluk Bintuni made by Daya Radar Utama Shipyard. DRU finished this LST in 2015, and apparently got a second contract this year. tonnyc@tmw said, that they just cut steel for the 2nd one a couple weeks ago.


----------



## faries

cant wait it to be painted with mangcam under mango tree...really handsome beast...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Waktu masih di Jerman






Update pengiriman 8 unit Leo 2RI + 1 unit Leo 2A4 + 1 unit marder + dll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

- Batalyon Kavaleri 1 Kostrad, Cijantung (total 41); (garasinya cuma 40, 1 mungkin dipindah ke sentul atau baturaja)
* 13 Leopard 2A4.
* 28 Leopard 2 RI.

- Batalyon Kavaleri 8 Kostrad, Pasuruan (total 41): (garasinya cuma 40, 1 mungkin dipindah ke sentul atau baturaja)
* 28 Leopard 2A4.
* 13 Leopard 2 RI.

- Pusat Pendidikan Kavaleri, Padalarang (total 4):
* 3 Leopard 2 RI.
* 1 Leopard 2A4.

- Kompi Kavaleri CAMB, Sentul (total 13) :
* 13 Leopard 2 RI.

- Kompi Kavaleri Pusat Latihan Pertempuran, Baturaja (total 4) :
* 4 Leopard 2 RI.

source: @awi87 formil kaskus


----------



## pr1v4t33r

[Old photo] Development of N250 aircraft at IPTN (Indonesian Aerospace)





S-Mbah S60, with Eye Sight 2.0 radar & MAN Arm Mk.2 fire control system
_Sebanyak 12 unit meriam 57 mm S 60 TAKT (Tanpa Alat Kendali Tembak) dan 6 Truk Reo 2,5 ton menjadi tambahan alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) Batalyon Arhanud 12/Satria Bhuana Prakasa Kodam II Sriwijaya._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Sorry off topic....

I have repeatedly advocated government (in PDF) not to decrease oil price for our domestic customer since last year......We can use the surplus instead to add our income in state budget.

And now we witness oil price going up again and income going down, it force this current administration to raise debt in not a healthy way. 

So now we see some economist credibility like Tony Prasetiantono who advocate oil price down is *much *exaggerated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MacanJawa

wee need modern air defence like pantsyr, nasams, HQ series, S 300/400 badly needed and the radar 
throw away simbah s60 hehehehehe, no use except civil war like in syria mounted in truck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Combat Ready...Waiting Order

F16s Sukhois

@jeffprananda


----------



## Nike

AWI 87 itu hoaxer, jangan ditelen mentah-mentah lah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

ok @madokafc, noted...


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

@madokafc @faries 
Data penempatan Leo itu bener tapi itu statement awal dulu pernah beberapa kali gw kutip dan posting di Timawa dan beberapa grup juga, itu dari statement KSAD dulu pas awal2 kedatangan Leopard.
Cuma untuk info yang dalam kurung yg bilang ada yg dipindah itu gak ada di statement awal.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Leopard Comparison

Credit to @ivantenges @Jakartans@PkDef

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KOPASKA

#frog #frogman #seal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

LATBAK JATPOK SMB YON ARHANUDSE 10


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

M113A1 at Pindad















Opo iki


----------



## radialv

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 306847
> View attachment 306848
> View attachment 306849
> View attachment 306850
> View attachment 306851
> View attachment 306852
> View attachment 306853


Anyone ever seen our leo test their firing capability?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Activity inside CN-235 MPA

#navy #aviation

Cockpit view

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Bakamla RI receives China's coast guard*
_Thursday, 26 May 2016, 08:15 WIB_

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- The chief of the Indonesian Sea Security Agency (Bakamla RI), Rear Admiral Ari Soedewo, received Deputy Director General of China's Coast Guard, Chen Yide, at the former's office here on Wednesday.

Chen Yide was accompanied by five officials during the courtesy call aimed at increasing cooperative relations between Indonesia and China, and in this case between Bakamla RI and China's Coast Guard, especially in the area of law enforcement in the sea.

Important points conveyed by the China's Coast Guard in the meeting included a memorandum of understanding as a future form of cooperation, a plan to set up a special communication link for agencies involved in law enforcement in the sea as a form of integration of coordinated communication and exchange of visits between the two countries' agencies.

"As a form of cooperation, China's Coast Guard plans to invite Indonesian officials to China," Chen Yide said.

Bakamla RI hailed the cooperation plan to be established between the two agencies.

"Bakamla RI certainly welcomes the cooperation plan offered by China's Coast Guard but internal meetings were still to be held and the foreign minister and the coordinating minister for political, security and legal affairs also need to be informed about it to make its implementation possible in the future," Ari Soedewo said.

At the meeting, China's Coast Guard hoped it could continue its multilateral cooperation with Indonesia under the framework of ASEAN Regional Forum and Heads of Asian Coast Guard Agencies Meeting (HACGAM).

http://en.republika.co.id/berita/en...coq317-bakamla-ri-receives-chinas-coast-guard

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

OT dikit ...
*
KNPB and ULMWP need to be repelled from Papua: the Papuan's demand*
_Rabu, 25 Mei 2016 16:49 WIB_

Barisan Merah Putih (BMP) group in Jayawijaya Regency Papua firmly refused the existence of West Papua National Committee (KNPB) and United Liberation of Movement West Papua (ULMWP). Both organizations are considered to have created disruption in the unity of the Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia (NKRI).

The Chair of BMP chapter Pegunungan Tengah Papua, Salmon Walilo has demanded the police to execute the two groups that he believed to adhere to the opposite values of Indonesian ideology. "They clearly have different ideology and want to separate from NKRI. They also has troubled the society. Thus, we demand the police to firmly execute these groups," said Salmon Walilo at BMP secretariat on Trans Kabupaten Street, District Libarek, Jayawijaya, Thursday (12/5/2016). He further asserted that KNPB always creates problems in Papua. On the other hand, the people of Papua are no longer willing to get involved in their lies as well as being trapped in their terrors that only hinder the progress of Papua development.

"The society also rejected the existence of such wild groups like KNPB that keeps troubling the people. All we want are peace and serenity as well as equitable growth that reach all areas including the villages," he continued.

Walilo also persuaded the Papuan to not easily get provoked by the issues of Papuan independence spread by irresponsible groups. Up to now, Papua is still a part of NKRI.

"The people must resist the provocation and BMP is ready to guard the Papuan people in the frame of NKRI," Walilo said. Beside rejecting the existence of KNPB and ULMWP, they also burned the Morning Star (Bintang Kejora) flag and KNPB's flag. (http://news.okezone.com/read/2016/0...epada-nkri-bmp-tolak-keberadaan-knpb-di-papua).

Previously, hundreds of Sentani people also burned the Morning Star flag in front of Jayapura Regency Office. The action was held before the Jayapura Regent Mathius Awaitouw, as a form of rejection towards separatist groups. The demonstration coordinator, Sarlen LS Dobondoy, persuaded the people to not getting involved in any wild organizations that only impede the development in Jayapura. "We, the indigenous people of Sentani, will never get involved in any wild groups like KNPB that only creates disruption in society," he said on Monday (1/5/2016).

An orator, Ayatanoi Eluay, in his oration said that the indigenous people of Sentani must respect the cultural tradition and values in the land of Papua because that is the foundation of mutual respect amongst the society. "There are some groups that keeps creating trouble on our land. One of them is KNPB. Do not let ourselves getting trapped by the group and its conspiracy. Regarding the ULMWP, I have met with Beny Wenda and he cried due to the failure of the movement. In fact the group has only lied to the people of Papua," he said.

Eluay believes that the people of Sentani only want a prosperous life. "We will never join KNPB because we hold the cultural values and tradition as well as the spirit of NKRI," he conveyed.

Another protester, Harlem Saroy, delivered the statement suggesting that none of the indigenous people of Sentani join KNPB. Second, the people of Sentani reject the existence of KNPB in Sentani because they only create disruption in the society.

"We also reject the membership of ULMWP in MSG because all this time, the group has lied to the people of Papua. The fourth, we demand the government and security officers to take a firm measures to those committing crime and they should be returned to their origins," he continued. Moreover, Sentani society wish for security and order in Jayapura Regency so that the development can progress well.

Furthermore, both district government and provincial government are expected to pass development projects in Jayapura to the indigenous people of Sentani and to settle all social disputes such as the payment of airport land compensation.

*Serenity and peace, and development*

*It is clear that the existence of KNPB and ULMWP as provocative organizations is not welcomed by Papuan people because they now realize that all this time they have been tricked, lied, and betrayed by the two organizations. *

The demand of Jayapura and Sentani people for serenity and peace as well as equitable development throughout all areas in Papua is a natural demand. In fact, the increase of the welfare of the Papuan will eventually limit the movement of KNPB, ULMWP, and Free Papua Organization (OPM) as well as many NGOs in Jakarta that often exploit Papua issues in International forum.

*Clear and firm action of Papuan society must become an early warning for KNPB and ULMWP. We hope that they will voluntarily dissolve themselves, before they become a "common enemy" of Papuan society. Should they ignore the demand of the people of Papua, they can be repelled from the land of Papua. *

Actually, those who join KNPB and ULMWP are the Papuan youth who are militant, smart, and love their motherland, yet they have taken wrong measures in order to voice their thought by going against the constitution on behalf of democracy. They were exploited by some groups of people who, in fact, have totally different mission in Papua. KNPB and ULMWP might have been used by the political fugitive Benny Wenda to be able to reside in London, UK. These two groups might also have been used as the "speaker" of OPM because OPM do not know the political dynamics in Papua. It is also possible that they collaborated with those Special Autonomy (Otsus) fund corruptors.

*If KNPB and ULMWP's activists do not play bad guy and think of getting separated from NKRI, yet love this country as the way it is, they are indeed an important assets of Papua who are hoped to be the future leaders. Finally, we do all hope that KNPB and ULMWP will find their way back home, to the embrace of the motherland. Hopefully.*


















http://megapolitan.antaranews.com/b...rce=topnews&utm_medium=home&utm_campaign=news



*Well done, Brothers and Sisters .. NKRI harga mati !!!!*





.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Residents in Indonesia-Timor Leste border area hand over weapons*

Djemi Amnifu
The Jakarta Post

Belu, East Nusa Tenggara | Wed, May 25 2016 | 03:41 pm



Security efforts – A local administration officer (right) talks with military personnel at the Belu Military Command (Kodim) 1605 following the handover of two UK-made long guns from local residents living in the Indonesia-Timor Leste border area in Belu regency, East Nusa Tenggara.(thejakartapost.com/Djemi Amnifu) 
Residents in the border area between Indonesia and Timor Leste have voluntarily handed authorities two long guns left over from past civil war. The UK-made rifles were handed over to the chief of Silawan village in East Tasifeto district, Belu regency, East Nusa Tenggara, on Monday.

“The weapons were voluntarily handed over to a local village chief, who later gave them to officers at an Indonesian Military post. They are UK-made Springfield rifles,” Lt. Col. Mochammad Nazmudin, commander of the Belu Military Command ( Kodim ) 1605, told _thejakartapost.com_ on Monday.

As of May this year, Nazmudin said, 16 firearms of various types had been handed over to the military, either Kodim 1605/Belu officials or personnel from the Indonesia-Timor Leste Border Security ( Pamtas RI-RDTL ) Task Force.

Five weapons were handed over to Kodim 1605/Belu, while 11 rifles were given to the Pamtas RI-RDTL Task Force, he added.

Nazmudin said his military command had not yet carried out an operation to free the border area of all forms of firearms. However, it has routinely approached local leaders and religious figures to continuously encourage their residents to voluntarily hand over weapons to security authorities.

“Sweeping [for rifles] does not sound good. Thus, we would rather approach community leaders and customary figures with a familial atmosphere. So far, there has been no weapon owner who has been faced with a legal process, because they have in fact handed over their weapons to the security authorities voluntarily,” said Nazmudin.

Citing Emergency Law No.12/1951 on firearm ownership, Nazmudin said any citizen illegally possessing a firearm could face a maximum sentence of 20 years in prison. With such a heavy sanction, Nazmudin called on local residents living near the border to hand over their weapons to avoid legal sanctions.

“I cannot confirm how many firearms are still held by local residents in the border areas. But one thing I can assure you is that many Indonesia-Timor Lester border area residents still possess firearms,” he said.

Silawan village head Ferdy Mones said residents of Beilaka, Silawan, had voluntarily handed over the two rifles. “They were afraid to hand over them to Indonesian Military personnel by themselves so they called and gave me the rifles, which I later handed over to Kodim 1605/Belu. We’re afraid our people could misuse the weapons,” said Ferdy.

The village chief called on his residents not to keep firearms illegally because they could face legal sanctions. “I’m calling on people in the Indonesia-Timor Leste border area, where many still possess firearms, to voluntarily hand over the weapons to Indonesian Military posts across the area,” said Ferdy. ( ebf )

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...imor-leste-border-area-hand-over-weapons.html


 Waduh senjata lontak masih aja juga yg punya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

madokafc said:


> View attachment 306962
> View attachment 306964
> View attachment 306963
> 
> 
> credit to original uploader



what gun in first pic?


----------



## Nike

MacanJawa said:


> what gun in first pic?



Oerlikon 20 mm AA gun


----------



## MacanJawa

madokafc said:


> Oerlikon 20 mm AA gun



wow thats old, did you know any new aquisition medium sam?


----------



## Nike

MacanJawa said:


> wow thats old, did you know any new aquisition medium sam?



came from China i suppose


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Letda Yepri Susanto. Salah satu jagoan AASAM 2016

Proud of him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Leopard 2RI, with handful selection of Revolution upgrade package

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Bugs

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Activity inside CN-235 MPA
> 
> #navy #aviation
> 
> Cockpit view
> 
> View attachment 306955
> 
> 
> View attachment 306956
> View attachment 306957
> View attachment 306958




Very nice evening cockpit. And the cabin area is quite spacious isn't it? An 8-hour mission in that cabin seems comfortable enough.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Residents in Indonesia-Timor Leste border area hand over weapons*
> 
> Djemi Amnifu
> The Jakarta Post
> Belu, East Nusa Tenggara | Wed, May 25 2016 | 03:41 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...imor-leste-border-area-hand-over-weapons.html
> 
> 
> Waduh senjata lontak masih aja juga yg punya


Jadi keinget film The last of the Mohican


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia has sufficient number of nuclear experts: Minister*
Rabu, 25 Mei 2016 09:04 WIB | 685 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Minister of Research, Technology and Higher Education, Mohamad Nasir, said Indonesia has a sufficient number of nuclear experts to develop the technology.

Indonesia has several universities which have study programs in nuclear science and engineering, the minister pointed out here on Tuesday.

"The Bandung Institute of Technology has engineering and physics program, and the Gadjah Mada University in Yogyakarta has nuclear physics program. So, we have a lot of human resources adept in nuclear engineering," Nasir explained.

However, according to him, the Indonesian human resources in nuclear technology have not been working in the country because there is no nuclear technology development program in Indonesia yet.

As a result, they are working in other countries where the nuclear technology is well developed.

"A lot of our human resources are working in Japan and Russia, and even very likely to work in Malaysia," Nasir observed.

In addition to human resources, the minister added, Indonesia also has abundant nuclear elements in nature, such as uranium, which has not been explored for nuclear power plant.

He stated that the ministry, together with the National Nuclear Energy Agency (Batan), continues to conduct research and development in the field of nuclear energy to generate power, develop treatments and build a nuclear reactor.

Nasir also wanted Indonesia to immediately utilize its nuclear potentials as an alternative source of energy. He stressed that the nuclear power plant and other nuclear utilizations are safe.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/104859/indonesia-has-sufficient-number-of-nuclear-experts-minister


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

pr1v4t33r said:


> Leopard 2RI, with handful selection of Revolution upgrade package
> View attachment 307004



kng gk semua di upgrade jd Leopard RI sih?


----------



## Nike

Reashot Xigwin said:


> kng gk semua di upgrade jd Leopard RI sih?



sebagian bakalan di upgrade di PT PINDAD rencananya


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian navy's Parchim class ASW corvette





KRI Banjarmasin 592 with 3 NBell-412 navalised helicopters on her deck





KRI Teluk Bintuni 520, during NKRI expedition at Kaimana bay, West Papua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

About Anoa





Spec:





Interior:








Able to accommodate Ten soldiers with full combat equipment.





Outside Look:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Vehicles for Mistral Missiles

#platform #shorad #ptlen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Baju baru gk keliatan lg?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian army with PINDAD SS2-V2 rifle







Reashot Xigwin said:


> Baju baru gk keliatan lg?


Ini kan dagangannya Sritex. Kalo dipesen TNI syukur, klo enggak paling buat diexport.



anas_nurhafidz said:


> Vehicles for Mistral Missiles


Correction, not Mistral but Starstreak from Thales.Total contract value for the whole Forceshield package was reported around £ 100 Million.




_Land Rover Defender & Uro Vamtac as mobile platform for Starstreak missile_





_We use Pindad Komodo & Renault Sherpa as mobile platform for Mistral missile_


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

On Board KRI Banda Aceh

#gun #firing

@orisource














pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesian army with PINDAD SS2-V2 rifle
> View attachment 307146
> 
> 
> 
> Ini kan dagangannya Sritex. Kalo dipesen TNI syukur, klo enggak paling buat diexport.
> 
> 
> Correction, not Mistral but Starstreak from Thales.Total contract value for the whole Forceshield package was reported around £ 100 Million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Land Rover Defender & Uro Vamtac as mobile platform for Starstreak missile_
> 
> View attachment 307151
> 
> _We use Pindad Komodo & Renault Sherpa as mobile platform for Mistral missile_



yupz. Worthed bgt buat Shorad. Next Merad yg harus dilengkapi


----------



## MacanJawa

anas_nurhafidz said:


> On Board KRI Banda Aceh
> 
> #gun #firing
> 
> @orisource
> 
> View attachment 307148
> View attachment 307149
> View attachment 307150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yupz. Worthed bgt buat Shorad. Next Merad yg harus dilengkapi



merad apaan om?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

MacanJawa said:


> merad apaan om?


Medium range air defense. Bahasanya Arhanud


----------



## wirabraja

welcome back "flanker"
TS-3006





YES WE ARE INDONESIAN NAVY SUBMARINERS

PROBLEM?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Baju baru gk keliatan lg?


Ini foto promosi tawaran Sritex untuk TNI bro, sama kayak tawaran Leopard Revolution mungkin dari 10 items yang dibeli cuma 5 items, belum tentu semua dibeli juga.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Pindad Rifles Go Global

#sofex #2016 #jordan

@orisource


----------



## CountStrike

Another Weapon maker in Indonesia.. Komodo
https://twitter.com/komodo_armament

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

CountStrike said:


> Another Weapon maker in Indonesia.. Komodo
> https://twitter.com/komodo_armament
> 
> 
> View attachment 307226


Is this Gun Indonesian ?

http://tanfoglioindonesiajaya.com/#home
Guys please tell about this company. It looks like they are producing better quality products than PINDAD. Are products of this company used by Indonesian Armed Forces and How about exporting ? I think this company should participate in IDEAS 2016

@Reashot Xigwin @madokafc @Indos @Sulman Badshah @Tipu7


----------



## Indos

*Old story but still important to be brought in here*

In essence, government must trust our defense industry so that they can develop and grow. As many have witness, including foreigner as you can see on the below article, that our defense industry can grow so fast once the government trust them.

With Today economic climate, exchange rate situation, and debt rises, it make our defense industry position become more strategic within our economy as it can retain USD and money circulation inside our economy. It will also help "made in Indonesia image" and can impact our industry as a whole gradually in term of their brand image in the eyes of our own people and foreigner, particularly Westerners, as defense industry has high tech image on it. 

Beside that "can do attitude" and believe in Indonesian companies product and service can be spread among our society as well. So It has some huge positive externality. Like in consulting industry, many Westener company lead our market like Price Waterhouse couper, P&G, etc, despite many of the analysts are Indonesians, something that I think is more related to company brand image than actual work quality. Indonesian consulting firm then become second in the mind of big corporations who need that service.

"*Definition* of Positive *Externality*: This occurs when the consumption or production of a *good *causes a benefit to a third party. For *example*: When you consume education you get a private benefit. But there are also benefits to the rest of society."

So talking about the next future acquisition, we are going to see whether PT PAL will get contract to build OPV this year. PT PAL has already made the design and can be further perfected if the order is secured. After building fregat (Damen design), I believe PT PAL is ready. Once we make the ship, there are many potential to get export order like for Philippine, Middle East, etc.


*SA defence industry to collaborate with Indonesian manufacturer*
19 Nov 2015


Patrick Durrant | Sydney







On Monday SA’s Defence Teaming Centre (DTC) signed a Strategic Partnership Agreement with Indonesian specialist vehicle manufacturer PT Pindad in Bandung, West Java.

The agreement is unique in that it is the first of its kind between an industry body and an Indonesian company. The document was signed by DTC CEO Chris Burns with the SA Minister for Defence Industries Martin Hamilton-Smith there to witness what marks a significant opportunity for DTC members and the broader defence industry to gain access to the Indonesian and wider Asian Pacific market.

*Both men said they were surprised by the extent to which Indonesia had been overlooked, with Burns impressed at how quickly the Indonesians had advanced their technological manufacturing capability in the space of five years.*

*“They have made the strategic decision to get back into manufacturing their own equipment and they’ve done a great job,” he told ADM.*

“PT Pindad warrants attention – as a company with over 2,000 employees, they were servicing and maintaining Leopard tanks when we were there,” Minister Hamilton-Smith said. “They are also producing a wide range of combat vehicles, including both 6x6 and 4x4 variants and exporting them overseas.”

He added PT Pindad were very innovative at keeping existing Indonesian army (TNI) vehicles in good order and up to date.

“They are forecasting 30 per cent revenue growth this financial year and they will be a very good ally,” Minister Hamilton-Smith said.

The SA Government has given the DTC funding in the form of around $2 million over four years to develop programs for export and to investigate the establishment of a cluster. This has resulted in the creation of the Specialist Vehicles Alliance (SVA) that aims to identify business opportunities for suppliers impacted by the decline in automotive work within Australia, while allowing them to diversify by providing their capabilities into other sectors.

“Australian defence industry needs to think outside of the box – for too long now, they have relied on Defence as the single customer and waited for a project to be posted and bid upon,” Minister Hamilton-Smith told _ADM_.

“The SA Government is firmly of the view that our defence industry companies, in particular the SMEs, have good products which, subject to, international agreements, and sovereign government to government approvals are quite saleable in the region.”

Burns said the agreement allows PT Pindad and the SVA member companies to collaborate.

“By signing an agreement with the DTC, PT Pindad can collaborate with all of our 200 plus member companies,” Burns said. “They can now come to us and say we’re looking for this capability, and then we can field this to our membership as a coordinator/facilitator.”

Previously PT Pindad, as a state owned enterprise, would not have been able to pursue any partnership with an Australian business without the Indonesian Government’s approval, a lengthy process, especially if dealt with on a one-to-one basis.

“It saves them having to come hunting throughout Australia for a specialist capability, and it gives us the access to capitalise upon those opportunities, many of which extend to ASEAN countries with which PT Pindad already does business,” Burns said.

Apart from armoured vehicles, PT Pindad also make specialist vehicles such as logistics vehicles and excavators for the mining industry.

“It’s not just about manufacturing, there’s also a lot of expertise we can bring in terms of through life support, fleet maintenance and sustainment, training and delivering of services,” Burns said.

“Companies that can help them with the automation of their factories, to develop simulation and training systems, fleet management systems, and engine performance monitoring will also benefit.”

The agreement also gives an opportunity for innovation to occur outside of the realm of the big global players, according to Burns.

“Often when you are supplying to the likes of Lockheed Martin, you’re practically building components to spec. This way, you have the opportunity to sit down with the manufacturer and say, ‘I can see where you are going with that, but have you thought about doing it this way?’”

*The delegation also visited PT Dirgantara, Indonesia’s indigenous aerospace manufacturer in Bandung, which, according to Minister Hamilton-Smith, has “a vibrant and very impressive aircraft manufacturing and sustainment capability”.*

*“They are producing a raft of aircraft which they have designed, tested, built and sold, not only to the TNI but also to international markets,” he said.*

A process of engagement with PT Dirgantara had commenced, as Hamilton-Smith saw the aerospace industry in Indonesia as being “ripe for collaboration and engagement with the Australian aerospace industry”.

“We have a lot to offer in terms of flight test and evaluation, systems integration, advanced manufacturing, and composite materials,” Hamilton-Smith said.

The DTC will look towards establishing a similar agreement in the future with PT Dirgantara, but for now Burns said “our member companies are excited because this represents another avenue for them to generate work and be innovative – it’s a win- win all round”.

http://www.australiandefence.com.au...y-to-collaborate-with-indonesian-manufacturer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

CountStrike said:


> Another Weapon maker in Indonesia.. Komodo
> https://twitter.com/komodo_armament
> 
> 
> View attachment 307226

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 307240


http://tanfoglioindonesiajaya.com/#home
So does Indonesian Armed Forces uses products of this Company and is this company also exporting its products ?
@Indos @Sulman Badshah @madokafc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Test-fired PINDAD' SPR2 & SPR3 sniper rifle. 
_Location: King Abdullah Special Operations Training Center, Amman (KASOTC) _




_bull's_-_eye_

Komodo Armament
_




uji penembakan sniper rifle 7.62x51 mm 600m di labak cilodong_

The owner & designer





Video kedatangan M113A1-B




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1114318578590585

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Bugs

Indonesia's navy hospital ship KRI dr. Soeharso made it's first overseas humanitarian mission early this year to Dili, Timor Leste to enhance closer ties between the two nations. KRI dr. Soeharso is an LPD converted to a navy hospital ship. During the 3-day mission the ship was seen with her NBell 412EP medevac helicopter.

















Dignitaries from both nations attended the event including Jose Ramos Horta.






A week prior to this event, Indonesia's President Joko Widodo made a state visit to Timor Leste.






Image Source: KBRI Dili

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Star Bugs said:


> KBRI Dili



:repost:


----------



## Nusantara

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 307240


AR based rifle?


----------



## SIM.Inc

pr1v4t33r said:


> Test-fired PINDAD' SPR2 & SPR3 sniper rifle.
> _Location: King Abdullah Special Operations Training Center, Amman (KASOTC) _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _bull's_-_eye_
> 
> Komodo Armament
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uji penembakan sniper rifle 7.62x51 mm 600m di labak cilodong_
> 
> The owner & designer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video kedatangan M113A1-B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1114318578590585



senior, ijin bertanya. soal buatan dalam negeri. Bukannya komodo armament ini distributornya TANFOGLIO italy?


----------



## Nike

*South Korea selects GE as KFX engine provider*
*Gareth Jennings, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
27 May 2016






The South Korean KFX fifth-generation fighter project is progressing with the recent announcement of a radar supplier and now the selection of GE to provide the engines. Source: IHS/Gareth Jennings
South Korea has selected General Electric (GE) to provide the powerplant for its developmental KFX fifth-generation fighter aircraft, national media reported on 26 May.

The US company has been chosen over its European rival Eurojet to provide engines for 120 of the twin-jet aircraft that are to be built under the KRW18 trillion (USD15.3 billion) KFX project, according to the Yanhop News Agency.

GE's bid was centred around its F414 turbofan, which powers the Boeing F/A-18E/F Super Hornet, while Eurojet was pushing its EJ200, which powers the Eurofighter Typhoon. IHS Jane's previously reported that the winning engine would be decided on performance, price, and proposed defence offset packages including technology transfer deals. At least half of the engine's components are expected to be manufactured in South Korea.

Under the terms of the deal, Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) will assume the role of the prime contractor as the overall lead for the KFX programme, although it is likely to subcontract to other South Korean companies that specialise in aviation powerplants, such as Hanwha Techwin, Korean Air Aerospace Division, Korea Lost-Wax, Nexcoms, Neuros, and Yulkok. According to the Yanhop News Agency report, GE is expected to receive a contract in June.

The Korean Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) recently selected Hanwha Thales as the preferred bidder for the aircraft's radar system. The powerplant selection is a major milestone in the administration's bid to begin building KFX fighters by the end of the 2020s.

http://www.janes.com/article/60777/south-korea-selects-ge-as-kfx-engine-provider

*Indonesia, Philippines launch coordinated border patrols to curb maritime piracy*
Jumat, 27 Mei 2016 17:15 WIB | 768 Views

Surabaya, E Java (ANTARA News) - The navies of Indonesia and the Philippines have launched coordinated border patrols to address maritime piracy and other international crimes in the shared maritime border of the two countries, an Indonesian navys spokesman stated.

The coordinated border patrols involve Indonesias warship KRI Sura-802 and the Philippines BRP Pangasinan (PS31), spokesman of the Indonesian Navys Eastern Fleet Lt Col Maman Sulaeman noted in a press statement made available to ANTARA here on Friday.

The coordinated patrols, under the codename "Corpat Philindo XXX-16," will be carried out in the shared maritime border of Sulawesi waters from May 28 to June 1 after the two navies launched a preparation phase on May 25-28 in North Sulawesis cities of Bitung and Manado, he remarked.

The official opening of this mission was held in Surabaya, East Java, on May 26, Sulaeman revealed, adding that the two navies not only focused on the military but also social, cultural, and economic aspects to address international crimes taking place in the maritime border shared by the two countries.

For Indonesia, the coordinated border patrols were also a manifestation of its navys role in securing the archipelagic states outer islands that share a maritime border with the Philippines, Sulaeman pointed out.

The Corpat Philindo XXX-16 was also a testament to the sound ties shared between Indonesia and the Philippines, including the navies of the two countries, he affirmed.

In March and April 2016, 14 Indonesian sailors were held captive by the Philippine Abu Sayyaf militant group, which hijacked their vessels, but the hostages were freed recently.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...inated-border-patrols-to-curb-maritime-piracy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Future Concept of Yonif Para Raider 328








SIM.Inc said:


> Soal buatan dalam negeri. Bukannya komodo armament ini distributornya TANFOGLIO italy?



Kalo dari info sebelah, awalnya mereka ini memang distributor merk dagang itu. Terus atas rekomendasi kemenhan mereka diminta bangun pabrik senjata dan amunisi di Indonesia. Kedepan, dalam waktu dekat mereka akan bangun fasilitas produksi di Bekasi. Produk-produknya belum mendapat sertifikasi, masih diuji internal aja, masih prototype. Rifle yang sekarang mereka kembangin juga desain sendiri, bukan produk Tanfoglio.

Singkatnya mereka ini dari yang awalnya distributor mau bertransformasi jadi produsen senjata & amunisi di Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Souce: tweetmiliter via @leomar at formil kaskus

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

*Beijing seeks to strengthen military ties with Indonesia*

BEIJING • China wants deeper military ties with Indonesia and will strengthen cooperation on bilateral and multilateral issues, China's Defence Minister told his Indonesian counterpart, after a recent diplomatic spat in the South China Sea.

In March, Indonesia attempted to detain a Chinese trawler it accused of fishing in its exclusive economic zone in the South China Sea, prompting the Chinese coast guard to intervene. China has said its vessels were operating in "traditional fishing grounds".

Indonesia is not embroiled in the rival claims with China over the South China Sea and has instead seen itself as an "honest broker" in disputes between China and the Philippines, Malaysia and Brunei.

Meeting on the sidelines of a regional defence ministers meeting in the Lao capital Vientiane this week, Chinese Defence Minister Chang Wanquan said he hoped China and Indonesia would "deepen pragmatic exchanges and cooperation" and promote military ties, the official Xinhua news agency reported yesterday.

"Being two large developing countries in Asia, China and Indonesia have aligned development strategies and broad prospects for cooperation," the report paraphrased Mr Chang as telling Indonesian Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu.

China's increasingly assertive military posture in the South China Sea, a strategic shipping corridor that is also rich in fish and natural gas, has rattled the United States and its allies in South-east Asia.

China claims almost all of the energy-rich South China Sea, through which more than US$5 trillion (S$6.8 trillion) of trade passes each year. The Philippines, Brunei, Vietnam, Malaysia and Taiwan have overlapping claims.

REUTERS
http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/beijing-seeks-to-strengthen-military-ties-with-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIM.Inc

pr1v4t33r said:


> Future Concept of Yonif Para Raider 328
> View attachment 307381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalo dari info sebelah, awalnya mereka ini memang distributor merk dagang itu. Terus atas rekomendasi kemenhan mereka diminta bangun pabrik senjata dan amunisi di Indonesia. Kedepan, dalam waktu dekat mereka akan bangun fasilitas produksi di Bekasi. Produk-produknya belum mendapat sertifikasi, masih diuji internal aja, masih prototype. Rifle yang sekarang mereka kembangin juga desain sendiri, bukan produk Tanfoglio.
> 
> Singkatnya mereka ini dari yang awalnya distributor mau bertransformasi jadi produsen senjata & amunisi di Indonesia.


Baguslah.dari segi bisnis,ini setidaknya jadi cambuk buat Pindad untuk terus berinovasi,terutama pada segi desain dan qualitas control senjata perorangan. semoga besok-besok tidak berkutat di desain SS-family lagi.
makasih senior atas infonya.


----------



## initial_d

[QUOTEw1v4t33r, post: 8337713, member: 164563"]Test-fired PINDAD' SPR2 & SPR3 sniper rifle. 
_Location: King Abdullah Special Operations Training Center, Amman (KASOTC) _




_bull's_-_eye_

Komodo Armament
_




uji penembakan sniper rifle 7.62x51 mm 600m di labak cilodong_

The owner & designer





Video kedatangan M113A1-B




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1114318578590585




[/QUOTE]
Since when does private companies have the right to produce fire arm?! Especially assault rifle and hand gun, are there any laws that specifictly rule this kind of thing, to be honest this is the first time i heard indonesian privetaly owned, build and produce fire arm


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d said:


> Since when does private companies have the right to produce fire arm?! Especially assault rifle and hand gun, are there any laws that specifictly rule this kind of thing, to be honest this is the first time i heard indonesian privetaly owned, build and produce fire arm



Cek DNI yang baru





_http://peraturan.bkpm.go.id/jdih/front/form/19133_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

Interesting, so as long it is owned 100% by indonesian and have recomendation from DOD, we can make arms company, this create huge oportunity to private owned company, whoever can produce and sell handgun to police force to replace old revolver sure will make a big fortune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

D5 Assault rifle by Komodo Armament

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Identify me


----------



## Bennedict

D7 Assault rifle


----------



## Star Bugs

MarveL said:


> :repost:



Ooops.. really? Sorry. Must have missed it.


----------



## katarabhumi

initial_d said:


> Interesting, so as long it is owned 100% by indonesian and have recomendation from DOD, we can make arms company, this create huge oportunity to private owned company, whoever can produce and sell handgun to police force to replace old revolver sure will make a big fortune



Maybe someday we'll have our own "Stark Industries". I hope

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Cockpit view of Indonesian Air Force basic trainer aircraft Grob G-120 TP

photo credit : Romas Condor


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indobatt task force and France join exercise in Libanon, 23-27 Mei 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

WZ-551?

credit to original uploader


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Another chinesse fishing boat caught, but now the chinesse CG just "shadowing". Caught by KRI OWA, sure the chinese CG dont wanna ram their ship like they do before


Jakarta* - Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat (Koarmabar) menangkap kapal nelayan Cina yang melakukan illegal fishing di perairan Natuna, Kepulauan Riau. Penangkapan ini berlangsung dramatis karena dibayang-bayangi oleh kapal Coast Guard Cina.

Dalam siaran pers Koarmabar yang diterima detikcom, Minggu (29/5/2016), peristiwa penangkapan berawal pada Jumat (27/5), pukul 13.30 WIB KRI Oswald Siahaan-354 jenis frigate melakukan patroli di Natuna dan melihat ada tindakan mencurigakan di radarnya. Petugas mendekati lokasi yang mencurigakan dan menemukan kapal ikan Cina Gui Bei Yu 27088.
Kapal ikan itu mencoba lari dari kejaran KRI Oswald di bawah komandan Kolonel Laut (P) I Gung Putu Alit Jaya dengan kecepatan 8 knot. KRI Oswald tak mau kalah dengan menambah kecepatan kapal hingga 16 knot. Selama pengejaran, beberapa kali kapal Cina itu diperingatkan sesuai dengan SOP. Bentuk peringatan mulai dari peringatan kontak radio, peringatan melalui pengeras suara, tembakan peringatan ke udara, peringatan tembakan kanan dan kiri haluan juga tidak diindahkan. Bahkan kapal ikan tersebut melakukan gerakan zig zag dan akhirnya tindakan paling keras dilakukan yaitu tembakan di anjungan.

Setelah diberikan tembakan, kapal Cina itu akhirnya menyerah. Dari hasil proses pemeriksaan sementara, kapal ikan tersebut diduga melakukan penangkapan ikan di wilayah Indonesia tanpa dilengkapi dokumen yang sah menurut hukum. Berdasarkan temuan tersebut kapal dan semua ABK yang berjumlah 8 orang dan muatannya ditarik menuju Pangkalan Angkatan Laut Natuna Ranai guna proses pemeriksaan hukum yang berlaku.
Pangarmabar Laksamana Muda TNI A. Taufiq R, menjelaskan kapal tersebut diperiksa saat memasuki wilayah Zone Ekonomi Ekslusif Indonesia (ZEEI) dan dugaan sementera kapal tersebut melakukan kegiatan illegel fishing. Dia juga menekankan, penangkapan tersebut semata-mata untuk memberikan pengetahuan kepada dunia bahwa Koarmabar secara tegas menindak kapal-kapal yang melakukan pelanggaran di wilayah yurisdiksi Indonesia. Pangarmabar juga mengintruksikan kepada seluruh jajaranya di lapangan agar mematuhi SOP dan ROE (Rule Of Engagements) sebagai pijakan kita dalam melaksanakan tugas di lapangan.

Sementara itu Komandan Pangkalan Utama Angkatan Laut (Danlantamal) IV Laksamana Pertama TNI S Irawan mengatakan bahwa banyaknya potensi kekayaan laut Natuna yang berlimpah seperti ikan dan lain-lain banyak mengundang kapal nelayan-nelayan asing masuk secara ilegal melakukan kegiatan menguras sumber daya laut yang ada di Natuna. Akibatnya masyarakat nelayan lokal tidak merasakan berlimpahnya sumberdaya ikan tersebut karena habis dikuras nelayan asing. 

"Kenyataannya walaupun setiap saat kita menangkap dan meledakkan kapal-kapal nelayan asing yang melakukan pelanggaran di Natuna namun mereka tidak jera dan masih ada yang melakukan illegal fishing seperti sekarang ini terjadi," kata Irawan.

news.detik,com/berita/3220194/berlangsung-dramatis-kri-oswald-siahaan-tangkap-kapal-nelayan-cina-di-natuna


----------



## Indos

As I said before, just send Navy vessel, more effective.........

More KCR 60 missile boats or making 2 more frigates in PT PAL is more effective than making more vessel for Bakamla. Better we use money more efficiently at this moment.

With current situation it is better to keep that old 6 frigates until we have enough new Sigma frigates (like 10 of them), so our frigates should be not less than 16 (light frigates not included).


----------



## katarabhumi

Inoyasha2 said:


> Would you mind if im asking in Bahasa regarding some issue?
> 
> Kabarnya Ka-eR-I Pati Unus ditembak tennggelamyah? Ini bener ngga sih? Binggung guwe... nyari2 berita ga nemu. katanya yang nembak full speed terus pergi. Saat ini Hiyu Kencana lagi misi nyariin yang lari ini. Anybody?



Bahasa Indonesia, masbro.. jgn "bahasa" saja. Disingkat jg boleh klo gk mau panjang, asal Indonesia ttp ada. 

Saya juga dengar dari tadi siang soal 384 tapi sampe skg gk ada yg resmi. Sepertinya emang hoax ajah.


----------



## MacanJawa

Inoyasha2 said:


> Would you mind if im asking in Bahasa regarding some issue?
> 
> Kabarnya Ka-eR-I Pati Unus ditembak tennggelamyah? Ini bener ngga sih? Binggung guwe... nyari2 berita ga nemu. katanya yang nembak full speed terus pergi. Saat ini Hiyu Kencana lagi misi nyariin yang lari ini. Anybody?



kata siapa bro? bikin isu yak?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Blasting
-------------------------
Indonesian Army Combat Engineer/Sapper battalion.


----------



## faries

check all link in google about the issue and find "page not found..."











Source: tweetmiliter via @supermarine at formil kaskus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KAL Bireuen (II-1-63) singgah di pelabuhan lampulo, Banda Aceh.
Kapal patroli cepat produksi PT. Palindo Marine Shipyard Batam. Panjang 28,85 meter, lebar 5,85 meter, kecepatan maksimal 29 knot, kapasitas awak 15 orang dan dibuat dengan material marine grade allumunium.


----------



## Inoyasha2

Spoiler: Ignore this


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## Boss Dragun

ada ya yg sengaja ngeblok pencarian KRI Pati Unus di google? semua linknya kalo nggak ilang, pada di redirect ke webpage FB semua. emang bener cina yg ngeledakin itu kapal?


----------



## Indos

Tenang, gw tanya ke anak Kompas dulu deh......

Ada yang tahu di laut mana tenggelamnya....?


----------



## satria

Indos said:


> Tenang, gw tanya ke anak Kompas dulu deh......
> 
> Ada yang tahu di laut mana tenggelamnya....?



katanya di dekat perairan pilipina, terkena ranjau ww2, masih simpang siur.. i hope just hoax

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

mana mungkin di block google, berita kapal tenggelam KRI dengan awak puluhan, gila aja di block google, yang mampu blackout berita secara masif cuma CIA sama mossad, BIn mah ecek ecek

ini hoax seperti bertia berita bergambar yang di share di FB untuk dapet CPM iklan jadi redirect ke FB


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Ini bukan forum Hoax. Jangan bawa bawa berita dan share hoax disini.sonoh ke patriotgaruda sama jakartagreater kalo mau hoax! @Inoyasha2


----------



## Indos

satria said:


> katanya di dekat perairan pilipina, terkena ranjau ww2, masih simpang siur.. i hope just hoax



Udah diproses, kalau bener bakal ada di koran besok, kalau enggak ada, ya hoax.....


----------



## Inoyasha2

Indos said:


> Udah diproses, kalau bener bakal ada di koran besok, kalau enggak ada, ya hoax.....



Cheers, thanks broh. 

@madokafc any tiny news drop about these sis?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia and Philippines holds joint border patrols*
_Sunday, 29 May 2016, 08:47 WIB_

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, SURABAYA -- Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) and the Republic of Philipines Navy held a joint border patrol, titled "Coordinated Border Patrol Philippines Indonesian-XXX-16" (Corpat Philindo XXX-16 ) or Coordinated Patrol of Philippines-Indonesia, May 25-June 1, 2016 .

"The patrol not only for military aspect, but also economic and social aspects of culture, including transnational crime," said Marine Lt. Col. Kadispen Koarmatim (KH) Maman Sulaeman in a press statement on Friday (27/5).

He said the coordinated patrols opened by Commander of the Eastern Fleet Command (Pangarmatim) Rear Admiral TNI Darwanto, who was accompanied by Head of Delegation of the Philippines AFP as Eastmincom Lt. Commander Guerero, in the Multipurpose Room Mako Lantamal VIII, Surabaya, May 26th. Joint activities in the Sulawesi Sea waters on the maritime border between Indonesia and the Philippines were carried out in two stages.

The first stage is "Preparation Phase" on 25-28 May 2016 in Bitung and Manado, then opening in Surabaya on May 26, 2016.

The second stage is the "Execution Phase" on May 28 - June 1, 2016 involving warships of both countries, namely from Indonesia KRI Sura - 802, commanded by Major Marine (P) Romi Habe and from the Philippines BRP Pangasinan (PS31) with the Commander of the ship CDR Ireneo Battung PN.

In his opening speech, Pangarmatim confirmed "Corpat Philindo" is the implementation of efforts to enhance cooperation and capacity building of mutual trust between the two countries. Joint patrol which is a regular exercise program with the Navy Philippine that perform basic tasks to coordinate patrol operation that includes prevention (deterrence) and prosecution of any violations of the territory and crime in the territory of both countries.

"These patrols as well as means of securing the outer islands of the Homeland very adjacent to the Philippines," Pangarmatim said as quoted by Maman Sulaeman.

http://en.republika.co.id/berita/en...ia-and-philippines-holds-joint-border-patrols


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

TS 1631 with dragchute

@orisource

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

*China angry after Indonesia detains fishing boat*

AFP
https://www.yahoo.com/news/china-angry-indonesia-detains-fishing-boat-103430360.html

May 30, 2016




An Indonesian Navy officer in April, standing before a Chinese trawler that was allegedly operating illegally in Indonesian waters (AFP Photo/Abimata Hasibuan)
Beijing insisted Monday a Chinese boat detained close to Indonesian islands had been fishing legally, in a fresh flare-up of tensions between the countries in the South China Sea.

The Indonesian navy seized the Chinese boat in waters near the Natuna Islands on Friday for allegedly fishing illegally, the military said.

The boat was towed to shore and eight Chinese crew members have been detained.

Jakarta and Beijing have clashed before over the islands on the southwestern fringe of the disputed South China Sea, where China is also at loggerheads with several other countries because of its overlapping claims.

Chinese foreign ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying insisted the detained vessel had been operating legally.

"The Chinese fishermen were conducting normal fishing operations in the relevant waters," she told a press briefing.

"We have made stern representations with Indonesia concerning this matter."

Achmad Taufiqoerrochman, the commander of Indonesia's Western Fleet, said the vessel -- the Gui Bei Yu -- was "strongly suspected" of having carried out illegal fishing because of the catch that was found onboard.

The military said the boat was detained in Indonesia's "exclusive economic zone", waters where a state has sole rights to exploit resources.

The boat's detention shows Indonesia "will enforce the law against boats that commit violations in Indonesia's jurisdiction", it added.

The most serious recent row between Jakarta and Beijing happened in March when Chinese coastguards rammed a Chinese boat detained near the Natunas and helped it escape as the Indonesians towed the vessel to shore.

Jakarta responded furiously, lodging a protest and summoning China's top envoy in Indonesia.

Indonesia does not have overlapping territorial claims in the sea with China, unlike other nations, but it objects to Beijing's claims as they overlap with the exclusive economic zone around the Natunas.

An increasing number of foreign trawlers have been detained in Indonesian waters after Jakarta in 2014 launched a tough crackdown on illegal fishing.

The clampdown involves sinking foreign boats caught fishing without a permit after impounding the boats and removing the crews.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Parchim Replacement?*




Project 23420 (Almaz Design Bureau.)

* DESIGNATION*
A small antisubmarine warfare ship is designed for conducting combat operations against underwater, surface and air adversaries, for guarding naval bases, for engaging enemy shore installations with artillery fire, for patrolling the state sea border and EEZ.






* BASIC PERFORMANCE*
Displacement, t about 1,300
Dimensions, m about 75 x about 13
Speed, kt about 25 / 30
Endurance, days 15
Range, nm about 2,500
Complement, persons about 60
* MAIN MACHINERY*
Version 1 Version 2
1 x diesel or diesel-electric propulsion 1 x diesel-gas turbine propulsion
2 x fixed pitch propellers 2 x controllable pitch propellers
* ARTILLERY*
1 x 76-mm AK-176MA gun (152 rounds) or
1 x 30-mm AK-306 gun (500 rounds)
* AIR DEFENCE SYSTEM*
1 x 3M-47 Ghibka gun ring
20 x Igla(S) MANPADS
* FIREARM*
2 x 12.7-mm machine-guns (2000 rounds)
* AWS*
1 x Paket-E/NK system (2 x launchers, 8 x torpedoes) or
1 x RPK-8E system (1 x RBU-6000, 48 x 90R ASW missiles and RGB-60 depth bombs)
* ANTI DIVER WEAPONS*
2 x DP-64 grenade-launchers (240 rounds)
* AVIATION*
1 x Gorizont-AIR-S-100 unmanned aerial vehicle suite (2 x UAVs)
* ELECTRONIC EQUIPMENT*
1 x Sigma-E CMS
1 x Pozitiv-ME1.2 detection and target assignment radar
1 x Gorizont 25 integrated navigation radar
2 x IFF 67R items
1 x Blokirovka suite
* SONARS*
1 x MGK-335EM-03 sonar suite
1 x Anapa-ME anti-diver sonar or
1 x Lovat dipping sonar
1 x Vinietka-EM sonar]
* COUNTERMEASURES*
1 x 120-mm PK-10 system (2 x launchers, 40 x rounds)
* NAVIGATION*
1 x Kama-NS-V navigation system
* COMMUNICATIONS*
1 x Buran-E communications suite
Communication equipment complying with GMDSS requirements for A1+A2+A3 areas or
foreign-produce equivalent according to a customer’s proposal





Indonesian heavily modified Kapitan Pattimura-class (Parchim Class.) 

http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/

Soon the SEA will belong to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

Carlosa said:


> *China angry after Indonesia detains fishing boat*
> 
> AFP
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/china-angry-indonesia-detains-fishing-boat-103430360.html
> 
> May 30, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Indonesian Navy officer in April, standing before a Chinese trawler that was allegedly operating illegally in Indonesian waters (AFP Photo/Abimata Hasibuan)
> Beijing insisted Monday a Chinese boat detained close to Indonesian islands had been fishing legally, in a fresh flare-up of tensions between the countries in the South China Sea.
> 
> The Indonesian navy seized the Chinese boat in waters near the Natuna Islands on Friday for allegedly fishing illegally, the military said.
> 
> The boat was towed to shore and eight Chinese crew members have been detained.
> 
> Jakarta and Beijing have clashed before over the islands on the southwestern fringe of the disputed South China Sea, where China is also at loggerheads with several other countries because of its overlapping claims.
> 
> Chinese foreign ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying insisted the detained vessel had been operating legally.
> 
> "The Chinese fishermen were conducting normal fishing operations in the relevant waters," she told a press briefing.
> 
> "We have made stern representations with Indonesia concerning this matter."
> 
> Achmad Taufiqoerrochman, the commander of Indonesia's Western Fleet, said the vessel -- the Gui Bei Yu -- was "strongly suspected" of having carried out illegal fishing because of the catch that was found onboard.
> 
> The military said the boat was detained in Indonesia's "exclusive economic zone", waters where a state has sole rights to exploit resources.
> 
> The boat's detention shows Indonesia "will enforce the law against boats that commit violations in Indonesia's jurisdiction", it added.
> 
> The most serious recent row between Jakarta and Beijing happened in March when Chinese coastguards rammed a Chinese boat detained near the Natunas and helped it escape as the Indonesians towed the vessel to shore.
> 
> Jakarta responded furiously, lodging a protest and summoning China's top envoy in Indonesia.
> 
> Indonesia does not have overlapping territorial claims in the sea with China, unlike other nations, but it objects to Beijing's claims as they overlap with the exclusive economic zone around the Natunas.
> 
> An increasing number of foreign trawlers have been detained in Indonesian waters after Jakarta in 2014 launched a tough crackdown on illegal fishing.
> 
> The clampdown involves sinking foreign boats caught fishing without a permit after impounding the boats and removing the crews.



yep when incident happen with Kri OWA frigate equip with yakhont, chinese CG just shadowing unable release detained ship, if smaller than KRI owa like KCR fast boat chinese may be ramming the ship to release the detained ship



Inoyasha2 said:


> Spoiler: Ignore this


kok disensor sih? biar tau dong nama yang nyebarin hoax

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

MacanJawa said:


> yep when incident happen with Kri OWA frigate equip with yakhont, chinese CG just shadowing unable release detained ship, if smaller than KRI owa like KCR fast boat chinese may be ramming the ship to release the detained ship



It seems like the Indonesian navy gave the  to the chinese, nice, nice


----------



## Carlosa

*Indonesian navy fires shots, seizes Chinese fishing boat
*
JAKARTA, Indonesia (AP) — Indonesia's navy says it fired shots at a Chinese trawler when it refused to stop fishing in Indonesian waters, and then seized the vessel and its eight crewmembers.

Navy spokesman Maj. Budi Amin said Monday that an Indonesian frigate intercepted the trawler on Friday near the Natuna islands in Indonesia's exclusive economic zone.

He said the frigate fired shots which hit the stern of the Chinese vessel after it ignored repeated warnings to stop. He said no one was injured.

Tensions flared in March when Indonesia intercepted a Chinese fishing vessel off the Natuna islands. A Chinese coast guard vessel collided with the trawler as it was being towed, allowing it to escape.

Indonesia has taken strong actions in the past year against illegal fishing, destroying dozens of captured vessels.


----------



## Viet

Congrat to 10,000 posts milestone!

Any news on Su-35 acquisition?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Bukan kena torpedo atau ranjau laut @Inoyasha2 @Indos

Keterangan untuk kejadian yg terjadi pada KRI Patiunus (384).

Pastinya dari kita ada yg sdh mendengar berita simpang siur mengenai Kondisi KRI Pati Unus (384).

Tidak perlu khawatir berlebihan, karena kenyataan nya tidak seseram apa yg kita dengar.

KRI Pati Unus benar mengalami sedikit musibah karena menabrak bangkai kapal (Wreck) di Alur Laut Belawan.

Kenapa bisa terjadi? Ada kemungkinan bangkai kapal tsb bergeser karena arus. Hal tsb (kejadian menabrak bangkai kapal) berkali2 terjadi di Indonesia. Karena kurang nya kehati hatian dalam memelihara alur pelayaran.

Semoga hal spt ini menjadi pelajaran bagi Dinas terkait yang memang memiliki tanggung jawab dalam memelihara dan mengawasi Alur pelayaran di Indonesia.

https://m.facebook.com/groups/1004810362879959?view=permalink&id=1278638728830453

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

Viet said:


> Congrat to 10,000 posts milestone!
> 
> Any news on Su-35 acquisition?



Thanks,

For Su-35....Just wait.

*



*

*Indonesia receives first eight of 61 Leopard 2 RIs*
*Julian Kerr, Sydney* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
23 May 2016


Indonesia has taken delivery of the first eight of 61 Leopard 2 RI (Republic of Indonesia) main battle tanks (MBTs) ordered in December 2012, Rheinmetall Defence executives said at the company's recent Land Forces Symposium 2016.

The tanks are part of a USD280 million contract encompassing the Leopard 2 RIs, 42 Leopard 2+ MBTs, 42 upgraded Marder 1A3 infantry fighting vehicles, and 11 armoured recovery and engineering vehicles from surplus German Army stocks.

All 42 of the Leopard 2+ vehicles - Leopard 2A4 MBTs with the addition of a bustle-mounted air conditioning system - have now been delivered, as have the Marders and support vehicles, the executives said.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The 42 Leopards that have been delivered

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Preparation for Jalak Sakti 2016 Exercise
_ Lanud Palembang menjadi salah satu home base pada Latihan Jalak Sakti 2016 TNI AU yang merupakan latihan uji kemampuan dan berpusat di Air Weapons Range (AWR) Buding, Kecamatan Kelapa Kampit, Belitung Timur (Beltim) pada tanggal 30-31 Mei 2016._





_Sejumlah petugas Lanud Palembang menyiapkan amunisi peluru bagi pesawat Hawk pada Latihan Jalak Sakti 2016 di Lanud Palembang, Senin (30/5). _





_Sejumlah petugas Lanud Palembang memberi aba-aba pada pesawat Hawk yang baru mendarat saat Latihan Jalak Sakti 2016 di Lanud Palembang, Senin (30/5)._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

One target hit by 3 missiles  

Almighty QW3 

Jalasakti exercise 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Engine 2 Clear to Contact, Start Engine... Eurocopter AS332 Super Puma H-3213 TNI-AU At Tasikmalaya Airshow 2016 By Akang Aviation*
- See more at: http://iconosquare.com/p/1257874658680453548_364511869#sthash.2PbYj82z.dpuf





*Pre flight inspection.. Repost from @antariksabayu #indonesianmilitary*
- See more at: http://iconosquare.com/p/1259418821855128461_51951897#sthash.O17C2N1U.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MacanJawa

madokafc said:


> View attachment 308038


kilo jadi yak?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

MacanJawa said:


> kilo jadi yak?



masih harus saingan ama U series

credit to original poster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

New hangar for KFX/IFX project,new Helos for airforce and CN-235 MPA... Amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Airshow. Everyone love it

@orisource

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## satria

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Airshow. Everyone love it
> 
> @orisource
> 
> View attachment 308149
> View attachment 308150
> View attachment 308151
> View attachment 308152
> View attachment 308153


benda hitam apa, yang di bawah super tucano??


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

satria said:


> benda hitam apa, yang di bawah super tucano??


Kliatannya FLIR


----------



## satria

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Kliatannya FLIR


ternyata super tucano sudah dilengkapi FLIR hebat juga, terus bagaimana T 50i sudah dilengkapi radar atau belum, sayang pesawat keren tapi cuma buat flypass.


----------



## bigmack

satria said:


> ternyata super tucano sudah dilengkapi FLIR hebat juga, terus bagaimana T 50i sudah dilengkapi radar atau belum, sayang pesawat keren tapi cuma buat flypass.



itu FLIR-nya bisa dimasukkna apa baru dipasang ya?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

tebak helm punya siapa

#NVG


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

New 4x4 Tactical Vehicle for Den Bravo

@ediechai














satria said:


> ternyata super tucano sudah dilengkapi FLIR hebat juga, terus bagaimana T 50i sudah dilengkapi radar atau belum, sayang pesawat keren tapi cuma buat flypass.


Sudah dilengkapi FLIR tapi hanya beberapa. Untuk radar T50i masih tahap proses pengadaan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

anas_nurhafidz said:


> tebak helm punya siapa
> 
> #NVG
> 
> View attachment 308222




punya apache ya?


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesia considering purchase of Russian Kilo-class submarines, says ambassador*




Jakarta plans to buy two Russian-made Project 636.3 Kilo-class diesel-electric submarines, according to Indonesia's ambassador to Russia. Source: Russian MoD

In a bid to upgrade its naval capabilities Indonesia plans to buy two Russian-made Project 636.3 Kilo-class (or Varshavyanka-class) diesel-electric submarines as well as Beriev Be-200ChS amphibious aircraft, M Wahid Supriyadi, Indonesia's ambassador to Moscow, told Russian news agency TASS on May 30.

"We really plan to purchase amphibious planes developed by the Sukhoi Design Bureau and Kilo-class submarines from Russia," the diplomat was quoted as saying. "We're working on these purchases," Supriyadi said, adding that "relevant Russian specialists will be invited to Indonesia".

The Southeast Asian country may become one of the first to receive the Be-200ChS, as TASS reported that Russia was ready to start deliveries of the amphibious jet-powered aircraft to Indonesia. The Be-200ChS is intended as a multirole platform, but with particular utility for fire-fighting and coastal search-and-rescue operations.

The statements come just days after Moscow and Indonesia signed a defence co-operation deal to facilitate the exchange of intelligence data, collaboration in science and technology, and the establishment of joint industrial facilities.

During a meeting with Russian president Vladimir Putin on 18 May, Indonesian president Joko Widodo presented his country's shopping list, which includes not only the Kilo-class submarines but also Sukhoi Su-35 multirole fighters, according to _The Jakarta Post_ .

The newspaper also reported that Jakarta plans to build a centre for the maintenance of purchased weaponry systems as well as the joint production of ammunition and other weapons in Indonesia.

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) currently operates two Cakra Type 209/1300 submarines built in the late 1970s, which are projected to be retired and replaced by new diesel-electric boats in the early 2020s.

The country has therefore been striving to increase its subsurface force for some years and the Ministry of Defense (MoD) signed a contract with South Korea's Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) in late 2011 to supply three Chang Bogo-class (Type 209) diesel-electric attack submarines by 2020.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(344 of 541 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/60877/...russian-kilo-class-submarines-says-ambassador


----------



## MacanJawa

Zarvan said:


> *Indonesia considering purchase of Russian Kilo-class submarines, says ambassador*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta plans to buy two Russian-made Project 636.3 Kilo-class diesel-electric submarines, according to Indonesia's ambassador to Russia. Source: Russian MoD
> 
> In a bid to upgrade its naval capabilities Indonesia plans to buy two Russian-made Project 636.3 Kilo-class (or Varshavyanka-class) diesel-electric submarines as well as Beriev Be-200ChS amphibious aircraft, M Wahid Supriyadi, Indonesia's ambassador to Moscow, told Russian news agency TASS on May 30.
> 
> "We really plan to purchase amphibious planes developed by the Sukhoi Design Bureau and Kilo-class submarines from Russia," the diplomat was quoted as saying. "We're working on these purchases," Supriyadi said, adding that "relevant Russian specialists will be invited to Indonesia".
> 
> The Southeast Asian country may become one of the first to receive the Be-200ChS, as TASS reported that Russia was ready to start deliveries of the amphibious jet-powered aircraft to Indonesia. The Be-200ChS is intended as a multirole platform, but with particular utility for fire-fighting and coastal search-and-rescue operations.
> 
> The statements come just days after Moscow and Indonesia signed a defence co-operation deal to facilitate the exchange of intelligence data, collaboration in science and technology, and the establishment of joint industrial facilities.
> 
> During a meeting with Russian president Vladimir Putin on 18 May, Indonesian president Joko Widodo presented his country's shopping list, which includes not only the Kilo-class submarines but also Sukhoi Su-35 multirole fighters, according to _The Jakarta Post_ .
> 
> The newspaper also reported that Jakarta plans to build a centre for the maintenance of purchased weaponry systems as well as the joint production of ammunition and other weapons in Indonesia.
> 
> The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) currently operates two Cakra Type 209/1300 submarines built in the late 1970s, which are projected to be retired and replaced by new diesel-electric boats in the early 2020s.
> 
> The country has therefore been striving to increase its subsurface force for some years and the Ministry of Defense (MoD) signed a contract with South Korea's Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) in late 2011 to supply three Chang Bogo-class (Type 209) diesel-electric attack submarines by 2020.
> 
> *Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To read the full article, Client Login
> (344 of 541 words)
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/60877/...russian-kilo-class-submarines-says-ambassador




about kilo no comment, kilo news is to old from 2008 and still no signing contract lol


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

MacanJawa said:


> punya apache ya?


punya MI-35


----------



## CountStrike

*Vietnam Interested to Purchase CN-295, VP Says*
Zoom Out Zoom In Normal
*TEMPO.CO*, *Kuala Lumpur* - Indonesian Vice President Jusuf Kalla said Vietnam is interested to buy CN-295 aircraft manufactured by PT Dirgantara Indonesia.

“We have continued our talk for the plan of purchasing CN-295,” Kalla said after conducted a bilateral meeting with Vietnamese Vice Prime Minister Trinh Dinh Dung in the sidelines of World Economic Forum (WEF) on ASEAN 2016 in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, on Thursday, June 2, 2016.

The Vice President did not explain the technical detail about the purchase plan, including its amount.

Besides, the rice trading from Vietnam to Indonesia was also being discussed in the session, however, Kalla said that Indonesia has yet to confirm its import on rice.

In the meeting, Kalla also conveyed that Indonesia has the same perspective as Vietnam in the South China Sea dispute which is currently being a hot issue among Vietnam, Malaysia, Philippines, Taiwan, and China.

*ANTARA





http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/0...Vietnam-Interested-to-Purchase-CN-295-VP-Says*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@ijallubis


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KRI R.E MARTADINATA 331 

Newest #navy #warship

@muhalfian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Door Gunner
Indonesian Army Aviation Corps


----------



## pr1v4t33r

EOD Team of Indonesia Engineering Company MINUSCA XXXVII-B.
_Dalam melaksanakan tugas pokok sbg enabling unit di afrika tengah, Pasukan Garuda di lengkapi dengan APC anoa dan 1 tim EOD (jihandak). JAYALAH PASUKAN GARUDA !!!_






Latihan menembak senjata pesawat terbang dengan menggunakan senjata MAG58 cal 7,62 mm yang terpasang pada helikopter sebagai Doorgun. Pada operasi sesungguhnya, operator Doorgun (doorgunner) adalah 1 orang 1 senjata. 





_Latihan: 1 pelatih doorgunner, 1 penembak pertama dan 1 orang lagi penembak berikutnya. _

Divisi 1 Kostrad Juara Umum Dalam Pergelaran Lomba Ton Tangkas TNI-AD Periode 1 2016.





Pratu Jajang Wildan dan Pratu Sugianto, dua orang Prajurit Yonif Para Raider 328 yang tampil di Sasuke Ninja Warrior Indonesia Spesial Militer dan berlanjut hingga ke Babak Semifinal Stage II..


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indomesin Tridaya Bangsa, PT

Another pre test of our Remote Controlled Weapon System (RCWS) 12.7mm. Was reaching 1000 rounds, going strong and reach better performance.


----------



## MarveL

*Wishing you and your family Ramadan Mubarak in advance. *
*May this holy month bring you happiness*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Ukraine Tests Upgraded BTR-4 for Marine Corps of Unnamed Country
04 Juni 2016





Test the modified export version of wheeled armored personnel carriers BTR-4 named "Bucephalus” for the Marine Corps of unnamed country on Saltov reservoir in the Kharkiv region. (photos : National Academy)

The National Academy of the National Guard of Ukraine issued a video of the test afloat on Saltov (Pecheniz'ke) reservoir in the Kharkov region of the modified export version of wheeled armored personnel carriers BTR-4 development and production of SOE "Kharkiv Morozov Design Bureau named" (KMDB). Armored personnel carrier in the configuration proposed for the Marine one of the unnamed countries.






Apparently, this country is Indonesia. Recall that in February 2014 in Jakarta was initialed draft contract for the acquisition of five BTR-4 as trial batch for Indonesian Marines, and discussed the possibility of subsequent purchases of 50 BTR-4 for the Indonesian Marine Corps.






However, in May 2014 the Minister of Defence of Indonesia, said the refusal of the acquisition of 50 BTR-4 in view of the wars in Ukraine. Agreement for the supply of test five BTR-4, perhaps after a long pause, now to be effective.

(VPK)

*Army chief proposes allowance hike for soldiers*
Jumat, 3 Juni 2016 05:54 WIB | 820 Views

Ambon, Maluku (ANTARA News) - Army Chief of Staff General Mulyono will propose an increase in the allowances for soldiers stationed in the provinces of Maluku and North Maluku, due to the high cost of living.

"I will propose it to our leadership in order to pay attention to soldiers stationed in the countrys outlaying islands and borders," he said, while issuing directives to soldiers of the 733/Raider Battalion here on Wednesday.

Mulyono said he has proposed that the allowances for soldiers in Maluku and North Maluku should be equal to those of their counterparts stationed in operations areas because the two provinces comprise many islands where costs of living are high.

"The allowances of Babinsa (village supervisory non-commissioned officers) will be raised because, as forefront apparatuses, they have to work hard to carry out the governments programs assigned to them. I have made an effort to propose a rise in their allowances to the government. That is the goal for our attention to TNI (Indonesian military) soldiers welfare," he said.

He said the Army has developed programs to improve 53 bases with the so-called block system, as part of efforts to improve TNI soldiers welfare.

"I see that the soldiers have worked hard and seriously. But what they earn is not in proportion to their hard work, so it becomes my responsibility as the Army chief," he said. (*)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*RIMPAC 2016: Indonesia to sharpen surface warfare capabilities at RIMPAC exercise*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
31 May 2016






The TNI-AL's lead Diponegoro-class corvette will participate at the RIMPAC 2016 naval exercises in Hawaii. Source: Guy Toremans
*Key Points*

Indonesia is preparing to deploy its lead Diponegoro-class corvette to RIMPAC 2016 in Hawaii
Exercise will further enhance the platform's ability to interoperate with navies internationally
The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) is preparing to deploy a surface combatant for the first time to Hawaii for the Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) 2016 naval exercise with the intention of improving its surface warfare capabilities in a multinational setting.

The service confirmed with _IHS Jane's_ on 31 May that it will be sending the lead Diponegoro (Sigma)-class corvette (365) for the drills. The vessel, which was commissioned in 2007, features a 76 mm main gun and launchers that can deploy the MBDA MM 40 Exocet anti-ship missiles, according to _IHS Jane's Fighting Ships_ .

However, the service was not able to confirm whether _Diponegoro_ will be flexing its missile capabilities at RIMPAC. "The main purpose of this deployment is to improve the surface warfare skills and knowledge of the vessels crew and their ability to interoperate with vessels from other countries," said a representative from the TNI-AL's Eastern Fleet (KOARMATIM's) office of communications.

"There may be opportunities for other exercises, such as helicopter cross-deck landings and anti-submarine warfare drills, but this will have to depend on the organisers," he added. _Diponegoro_ can accommodate one helicopter, such as the Bolkow BO-105, on its flight deck.

RIMPAC 2016 will take place in and around the waters of Hawaii and is scheduled to run from June to July 2016. This will be the fourth iteration of RIMPAC in which Indonesia is participating. The TNI-AL deployed its landing platform dock ship, KRI_Banda Aceh_ (593) in 2014. It was the first Indonesian ship to participate in the multinational exercise, after having sent only ground troops for the 2012 and 2010 iterations.

http://www.janes.com/article/60836/...rface-warfare-capabilities-at-rimpac-exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia's White Paper calls for an 'independent defence industry'
_Indonesia's new defence White Paper has outlined a requirement for a "strong and independent defence industry" to support the country's efforts to protect its sovereignty in light of growing regional tension._

The White Paper - launched on 31 May - makes clear that Indonesia's primary strategic concern is "unresolved border issues". "Chinese economic growth [has] enabled [it] to modernise its military," says the document. "This condition… creates worry about the military balance, thus, it can be a security dilemma for countries in the region."

Other strategic concerns cited by the White Paper include separatism, piracy, disaster relief, and securing sea lines of communication.

_http://www.janes.com/article/60903/indonesia-s-white-paper-calls-for-an-independent-defence-industry_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Western fleet ship arrests Vietnamese fishing boats in Natuna*
Jumat, 3 Juni 2016 22:08 WIB | 1.002 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian western fleet command has arrested three Vietnamese-flagged fishing boats caught poaching fish in the Natuna waters, Riau Islands province, on June 2, its spokesman Major Budi Amin said here on Friday.

The Vietnamese-flagged vessels - BV5339 TS, KM Zhuong Minh Soi and BV 90360 TS were caught by the commands warship KRI Oswald Siahaan-354 while operating in the Indonesian Exclusive Economic Zone.

The Vietnamese flagged fishing boats were believed to have conducted illegal fishing in the waters under the Indonesian jurisdiction and carried no legitimate documents.

BV 5339 TS weighing 120 GT carried 28 crew members while KM Zhuong Minh Soi weighing 30 GT carried three crew and more than one ton of squid and BV 90360 TS weighing 60 GT carried four crew and mixed species of fish weighing around 60 tons.

The boats crew and cargo have been taken to the Ranai naval base for a legal process.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ip-arrests-vietnamese-fishing-boats-in-natuna

*BCN diarahkan jadi koordinator keamanan siber Indonesia*
Sabtu, 4 Juni 2016 11:12 WIB | 3.659 Views
Pewarta: Hanni Sofia Soepardi

Nantinya salah satu tugas BCN adalah menyiapkan rencana undang-undang cyber

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Badan Cyber Nasional (BCN) yang segera dibentuk berdasarkan keputusan presiden akan diarahkan untuk menjadi koordinator bagi upaya perlindungan keamanan siber di Indonesia.

"Badan Cyber Nasional akan dibentuk berdasarkan keputusan presiden. Nantinya salah satu tugas BCN adalah menyiapkan rencana undang-undang cyber," kata Ketua Desk Ketahanan dan Keamanan Informasi Cyber Nasional (DK2ICN) Kementerian Koordinator Bidang Politik, Hukum dan Keamanan (Kemenko Polhukam) Marsekal Muda TNI Agus Ruchyan Barnas di Jakarta, Sabtu

Agus menambahkan, badan ini akan diarahkan sebagai koordinator untuk sinergi dari sisi koordinasi, sinkronisasi, dan eksekusi segala macam permasalahan di ruang dunia maya, tanpa mengambil atau melangkahi kewenangan institusi yang lain.

Ia menambahkan, pembahasan lanjutan terkait BCN telah dilakukan pada 6 Januari 2015 di Istana Kepresidenan antara Presiden Joko Widodo dan Sekretaris Kabinet, Menko Polhukam Tedjo Edhy Purdijatno (ketika itu masih menjabat), Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu, serta Menteri Komunikasi dan Informatika Rudiantara.

Namun karena kendala teknis sejumlah hal maka hingga kini BCN belum juga terbentuk.

"Cyber adalah ruang wilayah yang baru sehingga wajar jika banyak institusi merasa memiliki kewenangan terhadap wilayah tersebut dan ingin berperan sebagai _leading sector_," ujarnya.

Pihaknya telah memetakan berdasarkan nomenklatur kewenangan masing-masing institusi yang berperan di wilayah siber ke dalam enam wilayah keamanan siber.

Pertama, Cyber Defence yang merupakan wilayah kewenangan dari Kementerian Pertahanan dan TNI berdasarkan UU Pertahanan hingga PP Penataan Wilayah Negara dalam perannya sebagai pertahanan negara. 

Kedua, Cyber Crime yang merupakan wilayah kewenangan Polri dan Kejaksaan dalam perannya menjaga ketertiban masyarakat dan ketertiban umum. 

Ketiga, Cyber Inteligence yang merupakan wilayah kewenangan BIN dan Lembaga Sandi Negara dalam perannya untuk deteksi dini, peringatan dini, dan pengamanan informasi. 

Keempat, Cyber Security yang merupakan kewenangan Kemkominfo dan Kemdagri dalam perannya sebagai pelayanan publik dan administrasi penduduk. 

Kelima, Cyber Resilience yang merupakan kewenangan Kemenko Polhukam dan Dewan Ketahanan Nasional dalam perannya untuk koordinasi, sinkronisasi, pengendalian, dan ketahanan nasional. 

Keenam, Cyber Diplomacy yang merupakan kewenangan Kemenlu dalam perannya dalam fungsi diplomasi.

"BCN akan bertindak sebagai wadah multi stakeholder yang memiliki peran penting dalam ruang cyber nasional baik dari unsur kementerian, lembaga, profesional, akademisi, komunitas, pakar, dan ahli," katanya.

Editor: Heppy Ratna

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016

http://www.antaranews.com/berita/565176/bcn-diarahkan-jadi-koordinator-keamanan-siber-indonesia


----------



## Nike

*RI – Belarusia Tingkatkan Kerjasama di Bidang Industri Pertahanan*
Berita Terkini | 2016-05-31 16:37:12 | *43* Kali Dibaca



*Jakarta, DMC –* Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu dengan didampingi Irjen Kemhan Marsdya TNI Ismono Wijayanto menerima kunjungan kehormatan Deputy Perdana Menteri Republik Belarusia Mr. Semashko Vladimir, Selasa (31/5), di kantor Kemhan Jakarta. Pertemuan ini menindaklanjuti hasil pertemuan kedua Menteri Pertahanan saat Menhan RI berkunjung ke Belarusia beberapa waktu lalu. Menhan berharap melalui kunjungan ini akan semakin meningkatkan persahabatan dan kerjasama kedua negara khususnya di bidang industri pertahanan.

Dalam pertemuan tersebut Menhan RI mengatakan hingga saat ini MoU tentang kerjasama kedua negara sedang dalam proses ratifikasi di DPR sehingga nantinya diharapkan ada payung hukum bagi kedua Negara untuk melaksanakan kerjasama selanjutnya.

Sementara itu Deputy PM Belarusia mengungkapkan bahwa kerjasama yang terjalin diantara kedua negara telah berjalan dengan baik dan sangat bermanfaat. Kerjasama kedua negara dimulai sejak kunjungan Presiden Belarusia ke Indonesia pada tanggal 19 Maret 2013. Setelah kunjungan tersebut, hubungan perdagangan kedua negara meningkat dengan pesat. Nilai perdagangan kedua negara saat ini telah mencapai US $ 235 juta namun diharapkan pada pertemuan kali ini nilai perdagangan kedua negara akan semakin meningkat hingga mencapai angka US $ 1 Milyar seperti yang menjadi harapan kedua negara.

Terkait kerjasama pertahanan yang telah ditandatangani kedua negara, pemerintah Belarusia telah menyelesaikan semua prosedur yang akan digunakan dalam kerjasama tersebut sehingga diharapkan kedepannya kedua negara dapat menindaklanjuti kerjasama yang telah ditandatangani bersama. (ERA/ACP)

http://dmc.kemhan.go.id/post-ri-–-belarusia-tingkatkan-kerjasama-di-bidang-industri-pertahanan.html

Indonesian Marines BTR-4 Marine version






credit to Angkasa magazine. This vehicles is equipped with modern 4 ATGM, 30 mm automatic cannon and modern fighting system attached on it


----------



## Nike

http://korrespondent.net/ukraine/3691479-v...-btr-4-butsefal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> http://korrespondent.net/ukraine/3691479-v...-btr-4-butsefal


Strange, this article doesnt say anything about this test was conducted for any country its stated only to test the new power system.


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Strange, this article doesnt say anything about this test was conducted for any country its stated only to test the new power system.



first artikel from defense studies, which is mentioned for any country


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Bung Tomo Pimpin Latgab Maritim UNIFIL
_ Sejak dini hari sejumlah kapal dan helikopter perang militer Bangladesh, Brazil serta Jerman anggota pasukan perdamaian PBB bermanuver di laut Mediterania, Lebanon (31/5/2016). Mereka melakukan latihan bersama yang dipimpin Satgas MTF XXVIII-H/UNIFIL KRI Bung Tomo-357. (Istimewa/Dansatgas Maritim TNI Konga XXVIII)_





Latihan bersama melibatkan lima kapal perang dari Indonesia, Bangladesh, Brazil dan Jerman.





KRI Bung Tomo mendapat kepercayaan untuk memimpin latihan gugus tugas maritim United Nations Interim Force In Lebanon (UNIFIL/ pasukan perdamaian PBB untuk Lebanon). 





Kapal perang peserta latihan adalah KRI Bung Tomo 357, BRS Independencia (Brazil), FGS Braunschweig (Jerman) serta BNS Ali Haider dan BNS Nirmul (Bangladesh). 





"Kita bersyukur ditunjuk memimpin latihan, suatu kepercayaan yang besar terhadap profesionalitas kita. Ini salah satu keberhasilan dan kepercayaan diri sejajar dengan Angkatan Laut modern lainnya," kata Komandan KRI Bung Tomo-357 Kolonel Laut (P) Yayan Sofiyan, S.T





Dentuman meriam 12,7 mm hingga terbesar menghentak dari masing-masing kapal. Deru suara Garuda Helly NV-414 berseliweran diangkasa Area of Maritime Operation (AMO).


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

From Mali. They visited Pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

20 Kg Democracy





New Life for AMX VCI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> first artikel from defense studies, which is mentioned for any country


"Apparently, this country is Indonesia. Recall that in February 2014 in Jakarta was initialed draft contract for the acquisition of five BTR-4 as trial batch for Indonesian Marines, and discussed the possibility of subsequent purchases of 50 BTR-4 for the Indonesian Marine Corps." <-- this is pure "Cocok-cocokan" penulis menyimpulkan sendiri tanpa menyebut narasumber / kutipan dari siapa / link.
Logika yang dipake cuma karena 2014 Indonesia pernah tertarik beli pasti skrg ini uji coba untuk Indonesia.
Padahal yang di situs Ukraina cuma disebutkan pengujian mesin / power yang baru bahkan tidak disebutkan diuji coba untuk satu negara. (dengan atau tidak menyebutkan negaranya)


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> "Apparently, this country is Indonesia. Recall that in February 2014 in Jakarta was initialed draft contract for the acquisition of five BTR-4 as trial batch for Indonesian Marines, and discussed the possibility of subsequent purchases of 50 BTR-4 for the Indonesian Marine Corps." <-- this is pure "Cocok-cocokan" penulis menyimpulkan sendiri tanpa menyebut narasumber / kutipan dari siapa / link.
> Logika yang dipake cuma karena 2014 Indonesia pernah tertarik beli pasti skrg ini uji coba untuk Indonesia.
> Padahal yang di situs Ukraina cuma disebutkan pengujian mesin / power yang baru bahkan tidak disebutkan diuji coba untuk satu negara. (dengan atau tidak menyebutkan negaranya)



punya Indo bener kok


----------



## -SINAN-

Indos said:


> Turkey on the other hand is constructing submarine (higher class than Changbogo) from zero now, due to German technology. After Changbogo program we should seek German submarine and construct it in PT PAL. Forget Russia sub if they dont give similar TOT just like South Korea did. Once again it is because we are not in a rush.


We are currently building our first U-214TN, a total of 6 will be built. Officials says after finishing U-214TNs, we will kick start our indigenous submarine program dubbed *MILDEN. *Maybe you can join in this future project ?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

SPR-3 Pindad

#sniper #rifle

@orisource

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Sinan said:


> We are currently building our first U-214TN, a total of 6 will be built. Officials says after finishing U-214TNs, we will kick start our indigenous submarine program dubbed *MILDEN. *Maybe you can join in this future project ?



Man, a good idea. You need to forward the idea to your government so it can be in G to G basis, just like our medium tank and ASELSAN-PT LEN cooperation.

We will have submarine production facility that can produce 2 submarine in one time by the end of this year (as planned). And with current tension on SCS we indeed need many submarines.. Our minimum requirement is 12 new submarines until 2024.

Next Submarine project is still likely with South Korea, whether continuing Chang Bo Go (U 209) program or using U 214 design with South Korea, as our latest Defense White Paper reveals that we will favor local industry than importing from out side.

There is talks about Kilo Subs as well with Russia. We really have to acquire the most quite submarine ever while in the same time keep producing smaller subs for building our submarine production capability step by step.Two things that I think should be done together. I hope we can start producing Kilo subs some day.

Talking about Turkish project, actually not only with PT PAL I believe, another potential cooperation is with PT LEN Industry (electronics) for the MILDEN project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

SS1-M






Brimob






Super Tucano

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2 unit swamp boats for Lhokseumawe naval base, Aceh
_Pangkalan TNI AL Lhokseumawe, Provinsi Aceh, mendapatkan dua tambahan alutsista baru yang dibawa oleh KRI Teluk Cirebon-543 di Pelabuhan Umum Krueng Geukuh, Kabuopaten Aceh Utara, Sabtu (4/6)._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia also has old map of our empire (Nusantara)*

Majapahit
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Majapahit





Srivijaya
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Srivijaya


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

PINDAD Launch 4 new Rifles

@ijal lubis


SS3. SSZ Subsonic 5,66 mm. Sub Machine
Gun PMS. C52 Premium.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

1. Senapan Serbu SS2 Subsonic kaliber 5,56 mm
2. Pistol G2 Premium kaliber 9 mm
3. Senapan Serbu SS3 kaliber 7,62 mm
4. Sub Machine PM3 kaliber 9 mm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

PINDAD G-2 Premium









Cakeppp bener dah,jadi pengen punya nih

PINDAD BT 500Kg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Gegana Polda Jatim Ledakkan Barang Bukti Bom Rakitan
_Personel Gegana Polda Jatim meledakkan barang bukti rangkaian bom rakitan di Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Kamis (9/6/2016). Tiga rangkaian bom rakitan dimusnahkan oleh Tim Gegana Polda Jatim yang merupakan hasil penggeledahan dari pengembangan penangkapan tiga terduga teroris di Surabaya pada Rabu (8/6/2016)._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pasukan Yonif 641/Raider Diberangkatkan ke Perbatasan Timor Leste
_ Pasukan Yonif 641/Raider Kodam Tanjungpura diberangkatkan menuju perbatasan Indonesia -Timor Leste dengan KRI Teluk Bone-511 dari Pelabuhan Dwikora, Pontianak, Kalimantan Barat, Rabu (8/6). Sebanyak 350 prajurit Yonif 641/Raider dari Kodam XII/Tanjungpura akan bertugas di 21 pos pengamanan perbatasan Indonesia-Timor Leste di sepanjang wilayah Nusa Tenggara Timur, guna menjaga kedaulatan dan keutuhan NKRI._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Negotiation Enters the Final Stage




Su-35 fighter (photo : bedretdinov)

*Indonesia to Buy 8 Russian Su-35 Fighter Jets, Talks Near Completion*
MOSCOW (Sputnik) — The main part of the negotiations is complete and talks have now entered their final stage, with the sides discussing the matter of transferring technology from Russia to the Indonesia, Supriyadi told RIA Novosti.

The Indonesian side will buy eight fighter jets in what will become the first stage of cooperation in the given area, he added.
All of Indonesia's military pronouncements are supplemented by the transfer of technology in accordance with the country's laws, the ambassador explained, noting that the Russian side has not voiced disagreement and only formalities remain before the deal is closed.

(SputnikNews)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Front view smiling

#leopard #2A4 #RI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pindad Berencana Bangun Pabrik Senjata di 2 Negara Timur Tengah

"Ada 2 negara Timur Tengah yang ingin kita buat pabrik senjata Pindad di sana. Jadi kita ditawari manfaatkan fasilitas produksi di sana," katanya ditemui di kantor Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta, Kamis (9/6/2016). Silmy berujar, fasilitas pabrik nantinya akan ditanggung oleh 2 negara bersangkutan. Pihaknya hanya memberikan lisensi dan bantuan tekhnis dalam proses pembuatan senjata seperti senapan dan kendaraan lapis baja.

"Mereka yang investasi, kita hanya kasih _license_, sistem kerja, prosedur, maupun sumber daya manusianya. Ini baru pertama kalinya, negosiasi pertama juga dibantu Kementerian Pertahanan karena ada kerjasama G to G," jelasnya. Dia mengungkapkan, untuk kontrak tahap pertama, dua negara Timur Tengah tersebut akan menginvestasikan modal sebesar US$ 300 juta.

_http://finance.detik.com/read/2016/...angun-pabrik-senjata-di-2-negara-timur-tengah_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MacanJawa

air defence news plisss


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pesawat TNI AL Tergelincir di Batam
_ Sebuah pesawat Casa U-621 milik TNI AL tergelincir di Bandara Internasional Hang Nadim Batam, Kepulauan Riau, Jumat (10/6/2016), sekitar pukul 07.10 WIB. Tidak ada korban jiwa dalam insiden tersebut, namun kegiatan penerbangan di bandara tersebut sempat ditutup sekitar dua jam untuk keperluan evakuasi pesawat dari lokasi kejadian._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

New Vampire 70 MLRS For Marines Corps

http://defense-studies.blogspot.ae/2016/06/korps-marinir-mendapatkan-8-rm-70.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wirabraja

*Gandeng Eropa, Pindad Akan Produksi Rudal Anti Serangan Udara*
*



*
*"Kita ada punya rencana ke rudal anti serangan udara, kerja sama dengan Swedia, kita sedang kolaborasi kemungkinan kerja samanya, yang jelas kita akan sama mereka. Dalam 2 tahun semoga bisa (produksi)".*
*Sementara untuk rudal jarak pendek, perusahaan yang bermarkas di Bandung ini akan bekerja sama dengan produsen senjata asal Perancis. Jangkauan tembak rudal yang ditawarkan negara itu mencapai 40 kilometer (km).*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Reashot Xigwin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VALKRYIE

madokafc said:


>



Is this total arm imports ? Sorry I don't understand Indonesian.


----------



## kaka404

VALKRYIE said:


> Is this total arm imports ? Sorry I understand Indonesian.


the bottom left box compare asean's 2015 arm imports in trillion rupiah.
the top right box list the highest 3 of arm exporter for indonesia in quantity (not in funds involved)
the bottom right box list the highest 5 arm imported by indonesia in quantity (not in funds that involved) which is why the box said that indonesia import a lot of missiles..
the data in between the two boxes on the right gave us a comparison of arms bought by the three forces again in quantity (not in funds involved)..
imho it's not actually a good infographic. they should gave comparisons of exporter, arm imported, and spending in term of funds involved. that way we can see which country gain most profit selling their arms to indonesia, which procurement involved the biggest funds, which forces spend the biggest funds...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Simulasi Pembebasan SanderaTim Visit Board Search and Seizure (VBSS) Kapal Perang Republik Indonesia (KRI) Diponegoro (DPN)-365 berhasil melumpuhkan perompak dan bebaskan sandera dalam simulasi di kapal yang berlabuh di pelabuhan Jayapura, Kamis (9/6). Latihan itu salah satu rangkaian yang akan diperagakan dalam The Rim of The Pacific (Rimpac) 2016 di Hawaii, Amerika Serikat pada Juni-Juli 2016. (ANTARA FOTO/Indrayadi TH)








Simulasi Pembebasan SanderaDua regu tim Visit Board Search and Seizure (VBSS) Kapal Perang Republik Indonesia (KRI) Diponegoro (DPN) - 365 bersiap membebaskan sandera dalam simulasi di kapal yang berlabuh di pelabuhan Jayapura, Kamis (9/6/2016). Latihan itu salah satu rangkaian yang akan diperagakan dalam The Rim of The Pacific (Rimpac) 2016 di Hawaii, Amerika Serikat pada Juni-Juli 2016. (ANTARA FOTO/Indrayadi TH)







KRI Diponegoro-365Kapal Perang Republik Indonesia (KRI) Diponegoro (DPN)-365 sandar di pelabuhan Jayapura, Papua, Rabu (8/6/2016). KRI DPN-365 di Jayapura untuk mengisi bahan bakar dan kemudian melanjutkan perjalanan mengikuti latihan bersama multilateral bertajuk The Rim of The Pacific (Rimpac) 2016 di Hawaii, Amerika Serikat pada Juni-Juli mendatang. (ANTARA FOTO/Indrayadi TH/pras/16)


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Army soldier in Papua


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Pindad seeking to issue bonds worth Rp300 billion*
Jumat, 10 Juni 2016 17:04 WIB | 519 Views




Jakarta (ANTARA News) - State-owned arms manufacturer PT Pindad is seeking to issue bonds worth Rp300 billion at the end of this year to strengthen working capital and pay off part of its maturing debts.

"We have projected that Pindads bonds will be issued at the end of 2016, or in the early first quarter of 2017," Pindad President Director Silmy Karim stated here on Thursday.

Pindads debts currently stand at some Rp2 trillion, he noted.

The company is drafting a plan to issue the bonds in cooperation with securities firm Mandiri Sekuritas, a subsidiary of state lender Bank Mandiri, he remarked. 

He said the company expects its sales to increase to some Rp3 trillion this year, compared to Rp2 trillion last year.

The sales forecast is in line with the increase in the number of contracts the company has signed with domestic and foreign buyers in 2016 for the supply of pistols, rifles, and assault vehicles.

To this end, Pindad has decided to set aside up to Rp500 billion in funds as capital expenditure this year. The funds will be utilized to increase the companys production capacity by procuring more ammunition and weapon production machinery. 

Pindad has received orders from two Middle Eastern countries for new weapons launched by the company due to their high accuracy and quality.

Pindad has launched four new weapons on Thursday: Assault rifle SS3, Subsonic 5.66 mm assault rifle SS2, Sub-machine gun, and Pistol G2 Premium.

SS3 has been developed from the previous Pindad assault weapon SS2. SS3 uses 7.62 mm ammunition and is designed as a designated marksman rifle for use by forces when high accuracy is needed in any operation.

Meanwhile, Subsonic SS2 is designed with a silencer and 5.56 mm subsonic ammunition meant for special operations where silent movement capability is needed.(*) 

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/105126/pindad-seeking-to-issue-bonds-worth-rp300-billion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KOSTRAD

#old #bike


----------



## Nike




----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Medium Airlift Hangar

#CN295


----------



## satria

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Medium Airlift Hangar
> 
> #CN295
> 
> View attachment 310073


Whose is orange plane?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

"Killing ground" Ready to Ambush!!
_Prajurit dari satuan Lintas Udara pararaider 503 bersiap dalam formasi serbuan mematikan dari ketinggian. _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

Indonesian Military Linud 328 Kostrad soldier on Gangnam style


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Bima Suci









_The warrior, Bima, in his quest to search the "tirta perwita" he discovered his true self, Dewa Ruci._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Awak Kapal Perang Republik Indonesia Diponegoro-365 membawa kambing yang telah disembelih di Pelabuhan Jayapura, Papua, Sabtu (11/6). Selain akan menjadi lauk-pauk saat Idul Fitri 1 Syawal 1437, empat ekor kambing itu juga akan disajikan sebagai kuliner khas Indonesia di Hawaii, Amerika Serikat, dalam acara The Rim of The Pacific (Rimpac) 2016.

Daging sapi lagi mahal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

PARIS (Sputnik) — The company expects to complete its sales plan for 2016 in amount of $13 billion.

"We are strictly on schedule, no delays, the plan is due to be fulfilled," Isaykin told RIA Novosti.

The director also confirmed that Rosoboronexport's sales plan for 2016 corresponded with a previously announced amount of $13 billion.

*According to toe company, Russia has also started pre-contract work on the delivery of Varshavyanka-class diesel-electric submarines (NATO reporting name Improved Kilo-class) to Indonesia.*

"The depth of interest will depend only on the Defense Ministry. There were official statements by the Indonesia Defense Minister [confirming] that they are interested in this project <…> The interest expressed by the official representative of the Defense Ministry, I think that it is the pre-contract work," Isaykin said.


He added that many countries are interested in Varshavyanka-class submarines, as the vessels demonstrate unprecedented level of silence and powerful equipment.
According to the businessman, it is possible that Russia and France will resume cooperation on ATOM Infantry Fighting Vehicle should relations with EU partners soon improve.

"Hypothetically, the continuation of the cooperation is always possible, but if this pause, that arose due to the sanctions, continues for another couple of years, then what's the point of cooperation," Isaikin told RIA Novosti.

He added that the Russian defense industry with its new developments simply will not wait for the improvement of the geopolitical situation, as it is economically disadvantageous

http://sputniknews.com/military/201...-military-equipment-export.html#ixzz4BXSDo8MW

sudah deal kok ........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> sudah deal kok ........................



"The depth of interest will depend only on the Defense Ministry. There were official statements by the Indonesia Defense Minister [confirming] that they are interested in this project <…> *The interest expressed by the official representative of the Defense Ministry, I think that it is the pre-contract work*," Isaykin said.




it's getting too predictable, deja-vu anyone? 

Nggak Kilo, nggak Su-35, sama aja...


----------



## faries

It still interest expressed stage...about Kilo procurement: seeing is believing


----------



## Nike

no, the working project will be commence soon


----------



## Krakatau Class

Any news about our Chang Bogo sea trial ?
And will the second and third happened in 2017 and 2018 ?



faries said:


> It still interest expressed stage...about Kilo procurement: seeing is believing



No picture hoax philosophy.
Which I agree with.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> PARIS (Sputnik) — The company expects to complete its sales plan for 2016 in amount of $13 billion.
> 
> "We are strictly on schedule, no delays, the plan is due to be fulfilled," Isaykin told RIA Novosti.
> 
> The director also confirmed that Rosoboronexport's sales plan for 2016 corresponded with a previously announced amount of $13 billion.
> 
> *According to toe company, Russia has also started pre-contract work on the delivery of Varshavyanka-class diesel-electric submarines (NATO reporting name Improved Kilo-class) to Indonesia.*
> 
> "The depth of interest will depend only on the Defense Ministry. There were official statements by the Indonesia Defense Minister [confirming] that they are interested in this project <…> The interest expressed by the official representative of the Defense Ministry, I think that it is the pre-contract work," Isaykin said.
> 
> 
> He added that many countries are interested in Varshavyanka-class submarines, as the vessels demonstrate unprecedented level of silence and powerful equipment.
> According to the businessman, it is possible that Russia and France will resume cooperation on ATOM Infantry Fighting Vehicle should relations with EU partners soon improve.
> 
> "Hypothetically, the continuation of the cooperation is always possible, but if this pause, that arose due to the sanctions, continues for another couple of years, then what's the point of cooperation," Isaikin told RIA Novosti.
> 
> He added that the Russian defense industry with its new developments simply will not wait for the improvement of the geopolitical situation, as it is economically disadvantageous
> 
> http://sputniknews.com/military/201...-military-equipment-export.html#ixzz4BXSDo8MW
> 
> sudah deal kok ........................


Still fresh in our memory when the Minister of Defence says that the contract for Su-35 is waiting to be sign ..later even the local media says that the President will personally witnessing the contract signing for Su-35 .. and then the statement changed that we are still on negotiating some details, and finally after the President attending the ASEAN-Russia summit comes the final blow " Su-35 procurement not even discussed during the meeting between President Jokowi and Putin" and the Minister of Defence not even going to Moscow. 
And now its the "Pre Contract" thing again.


----------



## MarveL

faries said:


> It still interest expressed stage...about Kilo procurement: seeing is believing



Agree to that, as long as ALAMOR belum larbug di MONAS, kilo is hoax...


----------



## Nike

394 Prajurit Zeni TNI AD membangun jalan sepanjang 278,6 km dari Wamena menuju Mamugu, Provinsi Papua. Mi-17 dikerahkan karena medan sulit ditempuh dengan jalur transportasi darat. (Tribunnews/Puspen TNI)

notes, the Mi-17 is charter copter from local companies

Australian Warship, HMAS Perth visiting and docking in Jakarta






*Licensed Production of Ammunition for the BMP-3 can be Opened in Indonesia*

15 Juni 2016




BMP3F of the Korps Marinir (photo : Jose)
MOSCOW -. RIA Novosti Moscow and Jakarta are negotiating to establish licensed production of ammunition for fighting vehicles BMP-3, standing on the arms of the Marine Corps in Indonesia, told RIA Novosti on Tuesday, the general director of the enterprise developer shells - Group "Tehmash" Sergey Rusakov .
"Currently, under the aegis of" Rosoboronexport "is negotiating with representatives of the military-industrial complex of Indonesia on the organization of the territory of the foreign partner of the license production of ammunition for BMP-3" - a spokesman said.
Today BMP-3F (modification for the Marine Corps) operated successfully in the Marine Corps of the Armed Forces of Indonesia. The first batch of 17 vehicles was delivered within the framework of an agreement on a state loan from Russia Indonesia a billion dollars, was signed in September 2007 during a visit to Jakarta of Russian President Vladimir Putin.
BMP-3F first arrived in Indonesia in November 2010 and in May 2013 Jakarta signed a new contract for the purchase of 37 vehicles total cost of $ 114 million for the Marine Corps. In January 2014 the second batch of machines was transferred to the military.
In addition, now Jakarta is considering the purchase of a new batch of 50 machines.
Scientific-Production Concern "Tehmash" - a holding company of state corporation "Rostec" in the field of industry of munitions and special chemicals. Enterprise "Tehmash" produce high-precision artillery munitions and artillery rounds of various purpose, small-caliber ammunition, grenade shots, mines, missiles and unguided aviation bomb ordnance, military pyrotechnics, and more. Military products of the holding is in service in 100 countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Brimob disposes of 26 confiscated bombs in Poso*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Wed, June 15 2016 | 01:47 pm



South Kalimantan Police chief Brigadier General Machfud Arifin shakes hands with police officers after a ceremony of the 69th anniversary of the Mobile Brigade at the brigade’s headquarters in Kota Banjarbaru on Nov. 11, 2014. (BRIMOB/Exclusive)

The Central Sulawesi Police's Mobile Brigade (Brimob) has disposed of 26 assembled bombs that were confiscated as evidence during the 2015 Operation Camar Maleo and the still ongoing Operation Tinombala, both of which were undertaken to pursue the most-wanted terrorist Santoso and his followers in the East Indonesia Mujahidin (MIT) group in Poso.

Central Sulawesi Police spokesperson chief Hari Suprapto said that in addition to those confiscated as evidence, the police also received some of the bombs from locals. 

The disposal of the explosives was carried out on Monday at the Brimob Headquarters Detachment B Landangan by specialist bomb squad personnel at around noon. The process was done gradually to avoid a massive explosion that could have disturbed the peace of the community and the surrounding areas. The police had previously warned locals of the upcoming disposal. 

"If any residents are disturbed by the activities, we sincerely apologize," Hari said as quoted by Antara News. 

The police, along with Indonesian Military personnel, are continuing with Operation Tinombala because Santoso and 23 of his followers are still hiding in the woods along the Poso coast and across the Lore Plains.

Officials say the 2,500 police and TNI personnel are determined to put a stop to the acts of terrorism of the group, which is known to be spreading radical ideologies throughout Poso. (liz/dan) 

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/06/15/brimob-disposes-of-26-confiscated-bombs-in-poso.html


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Bonanza dibuat aerobatik 









C-130H 






Leopard RI

cakep

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Air Mobilisation : _Pasukan Raider melaksanakan latihan Operasi Mobud_






1st Cavalry Battalion - Badak Ceta Cakti : _Berbuat terbaik, berani, tulus & ikhlas_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

madoka pamer di trid vietnam wkwkwk


----------



## pr1v4t33r

NC-212i for Philippines





Fresh from the mold, Anoa2 APC no 325, 326,...









Scorpion in action

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

MacanJawa said:


> madoka pamer di trid vietnam wkwkwk


Tante mah gk hanya pamer,tapi ngasih tau yg bener bener big bro dikawasan plus yg paling kaya itu siapa. Bukan yg sok jago dan kaya. Gak disini,Fo*mil K*sk*s dan normal thread plus nabokin mereka yg kagak faham faham. Berbeda dengan forum diluar sini yg selalu menSUPERIORkan mereka,padahal aslinya mah ahh sudahhlahh

Dikit dikit bilang kita ketinggalan dikit dikit mereka hebat,coba pantengin thread mereka kalo mau tau Alutsista mereka kek apa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MacanJawa

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Tante mah gk hanya pamer,tapi ngasih tau yg bener bener big bro dikawasan plus yg paling kaya itu siapa. Bukan yg sok jago dan kaya. Gak disini,Fo*mil K*sk*s dan normal thread plus nabokin mereka yg kagak faham faham. Berbeda dengan forum diluar sini yg selalu menSUPERIORkan mereka,padahal aslinya mah ahh sudahhlahh
> 
> Dikit dikit bilang kita ketinggalan dikit dikit mereka hebat,coba pantengin thread mereka kalo mau tau Alutsista mereka kek apa


wkwkwk gua seneng tuh muji muji viet biar dia gede pala


----------



## faries

as long our government keep the line in maintaining support to strategic and domestic military industry and boost cooperation with developed countries that mature in technology, our country will be true big brother with big muscle in the region

in my opinion, government also need to increase lower level soldier's wealth gradually and boost lean management inside military so soldier's moral will high and focus to their duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Licensed Production of Ammunition for the BMP-3 can be Opened in Indonesia*

15 Juni 2016





BMP3F of the Korps Marinir (photo : Jose)

MOSCOW -. RIA Novosti Moscow and Jakarta are negotiating to establish licensed production of ammunition for fighting vehicles BMP-3, standing on the arms of the Marine Corps in Indonesia, told RIA Novosti on Tuesday, the general director of the enterprise developer shells - Group "Tehmash" Sergey Rusakov .

"Currently, under the aegis of" Rosoboronexport "is negotiating with representatives of the military-industrial complex of Indonesia on the organization of the territory of the foreign partner of the license production of ammunition for BMP-3" - a spokesman said.

Today BMP-3F (modification for the Marine Corps) operated successfully in the Marine Corps of the Armed Forces of Indonesia. The first batch of 17 vehicles was delivered within the framework of an agreement on a state loan from Russia Indonesia a billion dollars, was signed in September 2007 during a visit to Jakarta of Russian President Vladimir Putin.

BMP-3F first arrived in Indonesia in November 2010 and in May 2013 Jakarta signed a new contract for the purchase of 37 vehicles total cost of $ 114 million for the Marine Corps. In January 2014 the second batch of machines was transferred to the military.

In addition, now Jakarta is considering the purchase of a new batch of 50 machines.

Scientific-Production Concern "Tehmash" - a holding company of state corporation "Rostec" in the field of industry of munitions and special chemicals. Enterprise "Tehmash" produce high-precision artillery munitions and artillery rounds of various purpose, small-caliber ammunition, grenade shots, mines, missiles and unguided aviation bomb ordnance, military pyrotechnics, and more. Military products of the holding is in service in 100 countries.

(RIA Novosti)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

Leopard 2 test drive into an LST KRI Teluk Bintuni


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Penyerahan KAL Bawean











Bennedict said:


> Leopard 2 test drive into an LST KRI Teluk Bintuni








Kapal KKP






Customs






KASAD Visit Yon Armed 1






Basarnas

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

credit to suromenggolo @kaskus








MacanJawa said:


> wkwkwk gua seneng tuh muji muji viet biar dia gede pala



Vietnam can lay ASEAN in ruins by their arty, they even importing their gunpowder from abroad. And the other ones said Vietnam recently bought 36 CESAR, the jokes seemingly so high. 

LoL, what a jokes  

BTW, i love your jobs there, nice hustle i owe you


----------



## orang biasa

BERITA 
*PANGARMATIM TERIMA KUNJUNGAN KAPUSKON BARANAHAN KEMHAN RI*
 16 June 2016 koarmatim
Surabaya, 16 Juni 2016.

Panglima Komando Armada RI Kawasan Timur (Pangarmatim) Laksamana Muda (Laksda) TNI Darwanto, S.H.,M.A.P., menerima kunjungan Kepala Pusat Konstruksi Badan Sarana Pertahanan (Kapuskom Baranahan) Kemhan RI, Brigjen TNI Zaenal Arifin, S.IP, bertempat di ruang VIP Nala Koarmatim Ujung, Surabaya. Kamis, (16/6).











Usai melaksanakan pertemuan singkat, Brigjen TNI Zaenal Arifin beserta Pangarmatim dan rombongan meninjau Uji Coba dengan menggunakan metoda pengamatan fisik, embarkasi dan debarkasi Tank Leopard ke atau dari KRI melewati Dermaga Beaching yang telah selesai dibangun. Dan sebagai penyelenggara pelaksanaan Uji Coba Beaching Plate dan uji rampa, _turn table_ serta _snatchwinch_ KRI Teluk Bintuni-520 yang sandar di Dermaga E Koarmatim.

Kegiatan ini merupakan tindaklanjut pembangunan kekuatan TNI AL pada TA.2014, yang telah dilaksanakan pembangunan fasilitas _Beaching Plate_ di kolam labuh Koarmatim. Selain itu, uji coba tersebut bertujuan untuk mengetahui kemampuan _Beaching Plate_ yang dibangun dan kemampuan rampa, _turn table_ serta_snatchwinch _KRI Teluk Bintuni-520, dalam mengangkut Tank MBT Leopard.

Pengujian secara bersamaan dimaksudkan agar dalam pelaksanaan operasional KRI dapat berjalan secara maksimal guna mendukung mobilisasi MBT melalui Daerah Basis Angkatan Laut (DBAL) Ujung Surabaya dapat dilaksanakan dengan baik, dan dari sisi pelaksanaan pengujian lebih efektif serta efisien.

Hadir dalam peninjauan tersebut diantaranya, Kepala Staf Koarmatim (Kasarmatim) Laksamana Pertama (Laksma) TNI Mintoro Yulianto, S.Sos.,M.Si., Komandan Gugus Tempur Laut Koarmatim (Danguspurlatim) Laksma TNI I.N.G. Ariawan, S.E.,M.M., serta para Pejabat Utama Koarmatim dan seluruh Tim Uji dari Kemhan RI.
http://koarmatim.tnial.mil.id/2016/06/16/pangarmatim-terima-kunjungan-kapuskon-baranahan-kemhan-ri/
*Kadispenarmatim Letkol Laut (KH) Maman Sulaeman.*


----------



## Nike

https://twitter.com/Cakra_Kostrad/st...27231255027714

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Joint exercise at Plempungan, magelang : _Professional army and gamer army_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Marines planned to get 2S31 Vena, 120mm Self-Propelled mortar carrier, for the 2nd phase of MEF (rumoured)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

pr1v4t33r said:


> Marines planned to get 2S31 Vena, 120mm Self-Propelled mortar carrier, for the 2nd phase of MEF (rumoured)



thight.... thight....thight! tuco salamanca


----------



## MarveL

MacanJawa said:


> thight.... thight....thight! tuco salamanca



when tuco salamanca on the way, you better call saul...


----------



## Indos

faries said:


> as long our government keep the line in maintaining support to strategic and domestic military industry and boost cooperation with developed countries that mature in technology, our country will be true big brother with big muscle in the region
> 
> in my opinion, government also need to increase lower level soldier's wealth gradually and boost lean management inside military so soldier's moral will high and focus to their duty.



Thats right, I dont have any idea of why some Indonesian members here see Vietnam as rival....... 

Of course Vietnam needs to improve its arsenal to face China in SCS.

I think we need to embrace Vietnam more and be friendly with Vietnamese members here.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Reviewing Indonesia’s new defense white paper*

Iis Gindarsah
Jakarta | Thu, June 16 2016 | 07:37 am






The Indonesian government recently published a new defense white paper. As a general practice, it is an instrument of defense diplomacy for confidence building and conflict prevention among countries. The strategic document is an important reference for the regional defense policy community to understand the future direction of a country’s defense policy and military development.

In that sense, the new white paper highlights four key issues of Indonesia’s defense policymaking. First, given the growing importance of peace and stability at sea, it incorporates the notion of the country being a “global maritime fulcrum” (GMF) in defense planning. One interpretation of the strategic concept suggests that the GMF represents a national aspiration to redefine the country’s geopolitical role as both a “gateway” and a “gatekeeper” of the increasingly interconnected Indian and Pacific oceans.

While rebuilding its maritime culture and archipelagic connectivity, repositioning Indonesia’s strategic role ultimately entails the development of maritime defense with a focus on “green-water navy” capabilities. 

Specifically, the new white paper puts an emphasis on improving the military’s maritime surveillance system through the acquisitions of sophisticated defense technologies such as over-the-horizon radar, unmanned naval platforms and satellite communications. The idea is to uphold national sovereignty and ensure navigational security on Indonesian seas and beyond.

Second, the 2016 white paper reflects Indonesia’s changing threat environment. Recent regional developments have showed the complex nexus of traditional and non-traditional security issues. While maritime boundaries are highly contested, issues such as illegal fishing, maritime piracy and shipping route vulnerabilities have overlapped with the growing demand for marine resources and energy. The latest collision between the Indonesian and Chinese coast guards within the waters of the Natuna Islands further demonstrates that a non-traditional security issue could put bilateral relationships and regional stability at great risk.

In that reflection, Indonesian military officers have mulled over the danger of “hybrid” threats or “proxy” wars to national security. However, the latest white paper offers little insight concerning the country’s defense strategy to anticipate a future scenario of hybrid warfare, involving combined operations of regular military forces and irregular forces such as militia and paramilitary units against external intrusions. Instead, defense policymakers incorporate a voluntary _bela negara_ (defending the state) program aimed at nurturing nationalism and patriotism within the Indonesian population.

Third, despite a long list of threats, the newly published defense white paper assures the international community about Indonesia’s commitment to peace and stability. On the use of force, the current administration in Jakarta maintains an “active defense” strategy to deal with conventional military threats. Under the existing doctrine, it avoids initiating war or using military forces against other countries, but resolutely undertakes offensive self-defense operations to defeat any external aggression.

Nevertheless, changes in military doctrines, enduring regional suspicions and the growing supply-side of the global arms trade have spurred a rapid pace of regional defense modernization. According to the latest _Military Balance_, defense spending in Asia rose from US$322 billion in 2014 to $340 billion in 2015. Despite the worrying trends, the Indonesian government remains reluctant to undertake a robust military build-up. Instead, it relies on diplomacy as the country’s first line of defense.

Fourth, the 2016 defense white paper promotes “maritime diplomacy” to prevent future conflict at sea. The acquisition of new military technologies, such as “anti-access/area denial” capabilities and anti-ballistic missile defense systems, have the potential to alter the balance of military power in East Asia. 

Moreover, recent tensions and unresolved disputes over the South China Sea have increasingly posed a significant challenge to maritime security and regional stability. If these destabilizing factors go unchecked, they could raise the risk of miscalculation and deterrence failure making regional conflict unnecessarily likely.

Despite all the regional complexities, the Indonesian government still views a non-confrontational approach as the most acceptable strategy to preserve international security. With a belief that none of the region’s countries could address evolving security problems alone, it forges cooperative relations among defense establishments in the region. 

Hence, over the past decades, defense policymakers have built an extensive network of defense and military ties with many strategic partners, including China and the US.

In that context, Indonesia’s defense diplomacy serves two strategic agendas. On one level, it engages in ASEAN-centered multilateral mechanisms to help institutionalize the regional norms of behavior such as confidence building, cooperative security and peaceful conflict resolution. 

The idea is to build amicable defense relationships with regional powers, while enmeshing their interactions into a norms-based security order. On another level, Indonesia relies on bilateral defense cooperation to support its military modernization with a focus on bolstering indigenous strategic industries. 

This way, Indonesia’s defense diplomacy is instrumental for mitigating the risks of regional tensions and simultaneously maintaining its defensive ability against evolving challenges in the Indo-Pacific region.
_______________________________
_
The writer is a defense expert at the Centre for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS), Jakarta. He is an alumnus of the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies (RSIS), Singapore.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/06/16/reviewing-indonesia-s-new-defense-white-paper.html_


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia conducts major naval drills in South China Sea*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
16 June 2016




The TNI-AL's CN-235-220 maritime patrol aircraft while it was on a visit at the Singapore Airshow 2016. A similar aircraft has been deployed to the Natuna islands region for a naval drill in 2016. Source: IHS/Ridzwan Rahmat
*Key Points*

Indonesia has increased the complexity of an annual naval exercise and staging it near disputed waters
Exercise is being conducted against the backdrop of rising maritime tensions in the region
The Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL - Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Laut) has deployed five surface combatants, an auxiliary support vessel, and a maritime patrol aircraft to the Natuna islands region for a 12-day naval exercise near disputed waters of the South China Sea.

A representative from the TNI-AL's Western Fleet's (KOARMABAR's) office of public affairs told _IHS Jane's_ on 16 June that the deployment represents one of the service's largest ever dispatch of naval assets to Natuna in recent years.

Vessels deployed in the exercise, which is taking place from 9-20 June, are namely the Kapitan Pattimura (Parchim I)-class corvettes KRI _Sultan Thaha Syaifuddin_ (376), KRI _Sutanto_ (377), KRI _Imam Bonjol_ (383), and KRI _Teuku Umar_ (385), the service's lead Todak-class missile attack craft (631), and its coastal tanker KRI _Balikpapan_ (901). Also deployed in the exercise is a CN-235-220 maritime patrol aircraft (MPA).

"The exercise is a yearly event and the last time this was done in Natuna was in 2012, but that iteration only involved naval vessels," said the KOARMABAR representative who added that the 2016 edition marks the first time that the series is featuring an MPA.

"The exercise is more complex this year and have been designed to ensure that our vessels and aircraft can perform in a synchronised manner under various exercise scenarios given," said the representative who added that these include surface warfare drills, escort movements, and search-and-rescue operations.

http://www.janes.com/article/61470/indonesia-conducts-major-naval-drills-in-south-china-sea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Joint exercise at Plempungan, magelang : _Professional army and gamer army_
> View attachment 311049


I love this Raider Infantry BDU


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Made by Balitbang kemhan,palindo and PT Len. Top Speed up to 50knot






Close enough with USMC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Close enough with USMC



This boats also made by Palindo, CB90 copy, 50knot max speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> This boats also made by Palindo, CB90 copy, 50knot max speed.
> View attachment 311157


50knot just lips service,as they said. Too risk

Second LST for navy






Old photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Again, when our navy have a drill in the area, chinese fishing ship captured poaching fish in Natuna ZEE...it's 12 ship poaching and 1 captured after....

One of reader' comment in detik article: 
Nelayan cina kapal kecil berlayar sampe natuna itu sebenernya gak akan balik modal. Tapi mereka bisa sampai situ karena disponsori pemerintah cina dan dijaga sama militernya. Agree with this comment. They always trying to make presence in the area so called dash nine line. That they claim as traditional fishing ground.

Jakarta - TNI Angkatan Laut kembali menangkap kapal ikan asing yang melakukan illegal fishing di Perairan Natuna. Kapal ikan berbendera Cina tersebut ditangkap unsur KRI Imam Bonjol-383 yang tengah beroperasi patroli hingga ZEE di Perairan Natuna.

KRI Imam Bonjol-383 jenis Parchim sebelumya menerima laporan dari intai udara maritim mengenai adanya 12 kapal ikan asing yang melakukan aksi pencurian ikan.

Saat didekati pada Jumat (17/6/2016), kapal ikan asing tersebut melakukan manuver dan melarikan diri. KRI Imam Bonjol pun mengejarnya dan memberikan peringatan melalui tembakan, namun diabaikan.

Setelah beberapa kali dilakukan tembakan peringatan, satu kapal dari 12 kapal ikan asing dapat dihentikan. Setelah berhasil dihentikan dan diperiksa, diketahui kapal asing tersebut diawaki 6 pria dan 1 wanita yang diduga berkewarganegaraan Cina.

Kepala Dinas Penerangan Angkatan Laut (Kadispenal) Laksamana Pertama TNI Edi Sucipto membenarkan penangkapan kapal ikan asing ini. Kapal sudah diamankan di Lanal Ranai untuk diproses lebih lanjut.

Edi mengatakan, TNI AL akan terus menggelar patroli guna menjaga keamanan di wilayah yurisdiksi Indonesia. Ini juga menjadi komitmen pimpinan TNI AL Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi dalam penegakan hukum di laut.

"Apapun benderanya, saat mereka melakukan pelanggaran di wilayah yurisdiksi Indonesia, kami dalam hal ini TNI Angkatan Laut tidak akan segan untuk bertindak tegas".


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> Again, when our navy have a drill in the area, chinese fishing ship captured poaching fish in Natuna ZEE...it's 12 ship poaching and 1 captured after....



If they keep poaching, we will keep arresting and seizing their boat



anas_nurhafidz said:


> Second LST for navy



That's actualy the 4th LST, look the name, AT4: Angkut Tank 4. The 2nd Bintuni class Lst. We also have another 2 units 117 meter LST under construction /eveluation.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Leopard2 MBT inside KRI Teluk Bintuni LST
_Dubbed as Leopard carrier, this LST can store up to 10 units Leopard2 MBT inside her tank deck._

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Menjelang Peluncuran BRIsat,Roket Ariane 5 yang membawa satelit BRI, BRIsat, dipindahkan menuju titik peluncuran di Arianespace, Kourou, Guyana Perancis, Kamis (16/6/206). Satelit perbankan pertama di dunia milik BRI tersebut dijadwalkan meluncur pada Jumat (17/6/2016) waktu Kourou, Guyana Perancis. ANTARA FOTO/Ismar Patrizki/pras/16.







Menjelang Peluncuran BRIsat,Roket Ariane 5 yang membawa satelit BRI, BRIsat, berada di titik peluncuran di Arianespace, Kourou, Guyana Perancis, Kamis (16/6/2016). Satelit perbankan pertama di dunia milik BRI tersebut dijadwalkan meluncur pada Jumat (17/6/2016) waktu Kourou, Guyana Perancis. ANTARA FOTO/Ismar Patrizki/pras/16.






Menjelang Peluncuran BRIsat,Direktur Utama BRI Asmawi Syam (ketiga kiri bawah) bersama jajaran direksi BRI menyimak penjelasan Director of CSG/CNES Bernard Chemoul sehari menjelang peluncuran Roket Ariane 5 yang membawa satelit BRI, BRIsat, saat mengunjungi ruang kontrol misi Jupiter Arianespace di Kourou, Guyana Perancis, Kamis (16/6/2016). ANTARA FOTO/Ismar Patrizki/pras/16.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Caesar Nexter 155mm 

penkostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

June 18, 2016 1:50 am JST
*Anti-terror official likely to be Indonesia's youngest top cop*
ERWIDA MAULIA, Nikkei staff writer






Pending a parliamentary endorsement, Tito Karnavian is well on his way to becoming the youngest leader of Indonesia's National Police. © Reuters

JAKARTA -- President Joko Widodo's recent nomination of Tito Karnavian to lead the Indonesian police has drawn applause from many, with Karnavian's clean track record and long counterterrorism experience bringing hope for reforms amid the growing threat of global terrorism.

Widodo on Wednesday submitted a nomination letter to Parliament, which will hold a "fit-and-proper test" to decide the eligibility of Karnavian -- now the head of Indonesia's anti-terrorism agency -- to replace National Police chief Badrodin Haiti, who will soon reach retirement age.

"I'm hoping Commissioner Gen. Tito will be able to enhance the professionalism of the National Police and also improve the quality of law enforcement -- especially against drug crimes, terrorism and corruption," Widodo told reporters Thursday.

*Karnavian's nomination has surprised many. At 51, he is the youngest of eight three-star generals on the police force originally considered for the top job. Only three-star generals can be candidates, and the position has traditionally gone to the most senior police officials.*

*The nomination is nevertheless generally considered a positive surprise. Karnavian is seen as a clean figure in the police, which is often dubbed the most corrupt public institution in Indonesia.*

This stands in contrast to public opinion of Budi Gunawan, whom Widodo nominated last year under pressure from his political patron, Megawati Sukarnoputri. Gunawan served as Sukarnoputri's adjutant during her presidency.

Gunawan's nomination drew much controversy back then, as it came while he was under the scrutiny of the Corruption Eradication Commission (KPK) in a bribery case. Widodo eventually bowed to public pressure and withdrew his nomination of Gunawan, instead proposing Haiti -- who then appointed Gunawan as his deputy.

*Karnavian's emergence as the sole candidate for police chief is seen as part of Widodo's efforts to reconcile the police and the KPK, which have repeatedly clashed over the years, mostly due to the anti-graft agency's probes into corruption cases implicating police generals.*

His achievements, both academically and in Indonesia's terrorism crackdowns, also seem to have impressed the president.

"I believe he has the capacity, intelligence and also good competence ... as well as ability to build networks with other law enforcement officers," Widodo explained.

http://asia.nikkei.com/Politics-Eco...ial-likely-to-be-Indonesia-s-youngest-top-cop

* China Seeks Closer Military Ties With Indonesia *




Military delegates arrive at the Great Hall of the People for the third plenary session of the National People's Congress (NPC), in Beijing, China, March 13, 2016.

Shannon Van Sant
June 17, 2016 8:58 AM

HONG KONG—
China's plan to build military ties with Indonesia is not likely to bring any rapid changes to the two country's relationship, regional experts say. Over the long run, they say, Beijing may be seeking to build support for its claims over much of the South China Sea.

Chinese state news media have recently quoted China's Defense Minister Chang Wanquan, as saying that he hopes China and Indonesia will "deepen pragmatic exchanges and cooperation" on bilateral and multilateral issues.

But the move comes as tensions with neighboring nations over the disputed South China Sea continue to rise.

Carl Thayer, a professor emeritus at Australia’s National Defense Academy, says there have been two aspects of low-level cooperation between the two nations.

"There have been arm sales by China to Indonesia, radars and anti-ship missiles, and exchanges by ship forces annually, and exercises, mainly anti-terrorism drills, " Thayer said, "but involving not only the army but Indonesian special forces, and defense ministers have exchanged visits from time to time. The more recent focus from 2014 has been the cooperation of defense industries.”

The pledges of cooperation also may be an attempt to step down rising frustration in Jakarta over Chinese fishing trawlers sailing into Indonesian waters. The most recent incident was in March, when Indonesia attempted to detain a Chinese ship it said was fishing illegally near its coast.




*Neutral role *

While tensions have risen between Indonesia and China, Jakarta has so far played a neutral role in disputes between China and other countries over the South China Sea. China claims nearly the entire waterway, which is rich in natural resources and valuable fishing grounds. Indonesia has also pushed for implementation of the 2002 Declaration on the Conduct of Parties in the South China Sea (DOC).

Ian Storey, a senior fellow at the Institute of Southeast Asian Studies in Singapore, cautions that any deepening military ties between China and Indonesia will be largely symbolic, and dwarfed by both countries’ significant defense ties with other nations.

“All of the major ASEAN countries have made similar commitments, to strengthen their ties to China. It doesn’t always lead to concrete outcomes. Thailand has a very close defense relationship with China; Indonesia does not,” Storey said.

Indonesia already has strong military ties with the United States, and this week Indonesian media reported that talks have progressed with Russia for the purchase of advanced Russian defense equipment and the joint production of ammunition and arms. Currently Indonesia has just over 60 coastal patrol boats and two submarines.




FILE - A trader stands in front of an electronic board at the Indonesia Stock Exchange (IDX) in Jakarta.
*Economic clout *

Rahul Bajoria, an Indonesia economist with Barclays in Singapore, said despite rising tensions and a military build up in the region, China's economic clout will remain the most important factor in China Indonesia ties.

"There's been a general consensus with the ASEAN countries to focus more on economics when it comes to China, and I think, that is exactly what the Indonesians are doing as well," he said.

Cheng Xiaohe, a professor of international relations at China's Renmin University, says its in China's interest to build stronger military and economic ties with Indonesia.

“I think it’s very natural for China to increase its relationship with Indonesia. In the past years the two ties between the two countries have been the weakest link, so given the ongoing tensions in the South China Sea, if China can make ventures to increase ties it will send strong signals to Indonesia as well as the other states in the region,” Cheng said.

Last year China and Indonesia signed agreements for Chinese-built infrastructure projects, and Indonesia's president called on the two sides to raise bilateral trade to $150 billion by 2020.

http://www.voanews.com/content/china-seeks-closer-military-ties-with-indonesia/3380481.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*The Evolution of Indonesia’s Military*
Can a leopard change its spots?

By Natalie Sambhi
April 28, 2016


If ever there was a sign of changed public perceptions of the Indonesian military (_Tentara Nasional Indonesia_ or TNI) since former President Suharto declared the New Order in 1966, you need not look further than the Army’s 2012 flashmob dance in the capital, Jakarta. Organized on a busy Sunday, around 200 camouflage-clad soldiers from the Army’s Strategic Command (KOSTRAD) descended upon Jakarta’s central roundabout and performed a choreographed dance that ended with the global K-pop hit Gangnam Style. In one of the world’s most social-media savvy cities, onlookers captured footage of soldiers smiling and posing with environmental activists and Cabinet Ministers at the famous landmark.

This PR-friendly force is a far cry from the military that cracked down violently on student protesters in the capital in the dying days of the Suharto regime.

The Indonesian military today has made a remarkable transformation over the past 18 years. It is far more professional as a military force and is increasingly better equipped (though having started from a low base). It has also grown more confident in training and exercising with foreign partners. The military’s orderly exit from politics, drawdown of its business activities, and fervor for reform during the B.J. Habibie era (which eased the country into democracy just after the 1998 end of the Suharto regime) have contributed to the further professionalization of the force. A 2015 survey conducted by the Jakarta-based Center for Strategic and International Studies Indonesia found that 90 percent of respondents ranked TNI as the most trusted institution, relegating the national Corruption Eradication Commission (KPK) to second place.






Image Credit: Yudi Mahatma, Antara Foto, Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Navy forces seize nine Philippine fishing boats for poaching*
Sabtu, 18 Juni 2016 20:40 WIB | 277 Views

Surabaya, East Java (ANTARA News) - Indonesian navys combat task force has detained nine Philippines boats indulging in illegal fishing in the waters along the Indonesia-Philippines border.

"The boats were seized in different sea operations," the commander of the Eastern Fleet Commands task force, Commodore I.N.G Ariawan, said here on Saturday.

The operations included Benteng Ambalat-16 Operation (in the waters along the Indonesia-Malaysia border), the Benteng Tuna-16 Operation (in the waters along the Indonesia-Philippines border), Benteng Kanguru-16 (in the waters along the Indonesia-Timor Lester-Australia border) and Siaga Yudha Operation. These were carried out to check combat readiness in the Indonesian eastern region and were carried out from May till mid-June.

During the operations, the task force deployed KRI Badau (BDU-841), KRI Sura (SRA-802) and KRI Karel Satuit Tubun (KST-356).

"They have caught and detained nine Philippine boats fishing in the Indonesian Exclusive Economic Zone without any document issued by the Indonesian government," Ariawan stated.

The Philippine boats that have been seized are: KIA Robert Jon Fishing GT 15, KM Santo Nino Jon OI GT 22, Sun Nicholas GT 20, Kkury Guapa GT 15, FB/LB Twin J-105 GT 40, F/BCA Nano Aqua-4 GT 30, FB/LB Rashell DH 101 GT 35, FB Yareyo 291 GT 88 and F/B Rashell GT 125.

"The boats have been taken to the naval bases that were the closest --- Lantamal XIII/TRK, Lanal Ternate and Lanal Morotai --- for further investigation," he added.

Ariawan pointed out that the success was proof that patrol units under the task force (Gupurla) were able to carry out their duties professionally.

"We hope operations like these can be continued so that the security and sovereignty of the Indonesian territorial waters is well protected," he stressed.

The navy and the ministry of fisheries and marine resources had also cooperated to conduct an operation against illegal "rumpon" (fish catching device) in Sulawesi Sea in the Indonesia-Philippine EEZ border on June 12-14.

The operation was aimed at eliminating such rumpon from across the countrys waters as these harm local/traditional fishermen because they change the marine ecology, making it difficult for the big fish species to get closer or enter the four mile below area.

In the operation involving KRI Soputan-923 16 buoys, one attractor, a longtail boat and 16 units of rumpon were taken and put on board KRI Soputan, he said.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ze-nine-philippine-fishing-boats-for-poaching

suddenly many Pinoy fishing boats ventures into our waters


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Firing Anti Sub Warfare

#RBU #corvette #parchim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

HUT Penerbangan TNI ALKepala Staf Angkatan Laut Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi melakukan pemeriksaan pasukan saat upacara HUT ke-60 Penerbangan TNI AL di Apron Lanudal Juanda, Sidoarjo, Jawa Timur, Jumat (17/6/2016). HUT Penerbangan TNI AL ke-60 Tahun tersebut mengambil tema "Menuju penerbangan TNI AL yang handal dan disegani serta berkelas dunia". ANTARA FOTO/Umarul Faruq/16







HUT Penerbangan TNI ALKepala Staf Angkatan Laut Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi (ketiga kiri) memberi hormat saat defile pasukan pada upacara HUT ke-60 Penerbangan TNI AL di Apron Lanudal Juanda, Sidoarjo, Jawa Timur, Jumat (17/6/2016). HUT Penerbangan TNI AL ke-60 tahun tersebut mengambil tema "Menuju penerbangan TNI AL yang handal dan disegani serta berkelas dunia". ANTARA FOTO/Umarul Faruq/16







Menjelang Peluncuran BRIsatRoket Ariane 5 yang membawa satelit BRI, BRIsat, dipindahkan menuju titik peluncuran di Arianespace, Kourou, Guyana Perancis, Kamis (16/6/206). Satelit perbankan pertama di dunia milik BRI tersebut dijadwalkan meluncur pada Jumat (17/6/2016) waktu Kourou, Guyana Perancis. ANTARA FOTO/Ismar Patrizki/pras/16.







Menjelang Peluncuran BRIsat,Direktur Utama BRI Asmawi Syam menyaksikan proses pemindahan Roket Ariane 5 yang membawa satelit BRI, BRIsat, di Arianespace, Kourou, Guyana Perancis, Kamis (16/6/2016). Satelit perbankan pertama di dunia milik BRI tersebut dijadwalkan meluncur pada Jumat (17/6) waktu Kourou, Guyana Perancis. ANTARA FOTO/Ismar Patrizki/pras/16.







Menjelang Peluncuran BRIsat,Roket Ariane 5 yang membawa satelit BRI, BRIsat, dipindahkan menuju titik peluncuran di Arianespace, Kourou, Guyana Perancis, Kamis (16/6/2016). Satelit perbankan pertama di dunia milik BRI tersebut dijadwalkan meluncur pada Jumat (17/6) waktu Kourou, Guyana Perancis. ANTARA FOTO/Ismar Patrizki/pras/16







Menjelang Peluncuran BRIsatDirektur Utama BRI Asmawi Syam (kedua kiri) bersama jajaran direksi BRI berbincang saat menyaksikan proses pemindahan Roket Ariane 5 yang membawa satelit BRI, BRIsat, di Arianespace, Kourou, Guyana Perancis, Kamis (16/6). Satelit perbankan pertama di dunia milik BRI tersebut dijadwalkan meluncur pada Jumat (17/6) waktu Kourou, Guyana Perancis. ANTARA FOTO/Ismar Patrizki/pras/16.


----------



## Nike

the lines of Indonesian Air Force Il-28, as a note the Aircraft then transfered to the Navy as the Air force getting their long range bomber Tu-16 






M1939 61-k of Indonesian Marine corps











the Marine corps soon will receive skyguard Air Defense System from China to replace some of this antiquate relic in major units and giving them into unimportant units of Marines Corps


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Balitbang Kemhan.

Rocket Launcher 70mm for MK4 and MK66






Kapal selam tanpa awak (KSTA) Made by PT Robo marine for SAR and intelligence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Perfect for our doctrine. Tp AU mau kah?*



> *Russia Unveils New Sprut-SDM1 Light Tank *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprut-SDM1 new airborne light tank with amphibious capabilty equipped with a 125 mm anti-tank gun (photo : VLAS)
> 
> *In Russia Unveils in Action a New Sprut-SDM1 Airborne Light Tank*
> 
> In Russia perform firing exercises of new Sprut-SDM1 airborne light tank at the Struga Krasnie range in Pskov region, according by military-informant.com.
> 
> The Sprut-SDM1 is an airborne self-propelled tank destroyer or light tank developed and manufactured by the Russian defence company, Volgograd tractor factory joint stock company. Airborne light tank was designed for the Russian airborne troops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2S25 Sprut-SD (photo : yuri pasholok)
> 
> The first version of the 2S25 Sprut-SD was based on a chassis using the technology of BMD-3 / BMD-4 airborne infantry armoured vehicle, the new version, the Sprut-SDM1 uses components of the BMD-4M chassis as well as the same engine.
> 
> 
> The Sprut-SDM1 able to destroy main battle tanks and armoured vehicles. The main armament of the Sprut-SDM1 is the same as the previous version, but the vehicle is fitted with a new fire control system and new panoramic sight mounted to the rear top side of the turret. The panoramic sight is similar to the system used on the T-90MS main battle tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMD4M (photo : skbm)
> 
> The Volgograd tractor factory will present a series of trial on state tests in 2017 and the production of the new Sprut-SDM1 could be started in the beginning of 2018.
> 
> (DefenceBlog)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Waiting for escalation... China need to back off if they wish to maintain good and cordial relation with Indonesia. Indonesia doesn't recognise Chinese traditional fishing grounds inside Natuna EEZ. While China have repeatedly stated that they recognize Natuna islands as integral part of Indonesia. Indonesia's position is crystal clear, while China keep trying to hide in shadow.


China says Indonesian navy shot at Chinese fishermen 
China's Foreign Ministry said Sunday that the Indonesian navy opened fire at a Chinese fishing boat in the South China Sea, injuring a fisherman and detaining its seven-man crew.

China's Foreign Ministry said the Chinese fishing boat was carrying out normal fishing operations in its traditional fishing grounds when the Indonesian navy shot at it, harming one fisherman and damaging the boat. It said the injured crew member had already been transferred to China's southern Hainan Island for treatment and was in stable condition.

It said it had strongly protested the actions by the Indonesian navy, which had "abused its military force."

_http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2016-06-19-08-06-59_


China slams Indonesia after its navy detains boat ‘fishing illegally’ in South China Sea
China’s Foreign Ministry Spokesperson Hua Chunying said China strongly protested against and condemned Indonesia’s detention of the crew.

Hua said the fishermen were “harassed” by and shot at by the Indonesian navy during their “regular fishing operation”, and that China had immediately dispatched coastguard vessels nearby to protect the fishing boat and the crew members.

“The Indonesian naval warship has abused their force, to harass and shoot at the Chinese fishing boat and has threatened the safety and property of the Chinese fishermen. This has seriously violated the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea and the Declaration on the Conduct of Parties in the South China Sea,” she said.

_http://www.scmp.com/news/china/dipl...a-slams-indonesia-after-its-navy-detains-boat_

__

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

TAIFIB


----------



## katarabhumi

pr1v4t33r said:


> Waiting for escalation... China need to back off if they wish to maintain good and cordial relation with Indonesia. Indonesia doesn't recognise Chinese traditional fishing grounds inside Natuna EEZ. While China have repeatedly stated that they recognize Natuna islands as integral part of Indonesia. Indonesia's position is crystal clear, while China keep trying to hide in shadow.
> 
> 
> China says Indonesian navy shot at Chinese fishermen
> China's Foreign Ministry said Sunday that the Indonesian navy opened fire at a Chinese fishing boat in the South China Sea, injuring a fisherman and detaining its seven-man crew.
> 
> China's Foreign Ministry said the Chinese fishing boat was carrying out normal fishing operations in its traditional fishing grounds when the Indonesian navy shot at it, harming one fisherman and damaging the boat. It said the injured crew member had already been transferred to China's southern Hainan Island for treatment and was in stable condition.
> 
> It said it had strongly protested the actions by the Indonesian navy, which had "abused its military force."
> 
> _http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2016-06-19-08-06-59_
> 
> 
> China slams Indonesia after its navy detains boat ‘fishing illegally’ in South China Sea
> China’s Foreign Ministry Spokesperson Hua Chunying said China strongly protested against and condemned Indonesia’s detention of the crew.
> 
> Hua said the fishermen were “harassed” by and shot at by the Indonesian navy during their “regular fishing operation”, and that China had immediately dispatched coastguard vessels nearby to protect the fishing boat and the crew members.
> 
> “The Indonesian naval warship has abused their force, to harass and shoot at the Chinese fishing boat and has threatened the safety and property of the Chinese fishermen. This has seriously violated the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea and the Declaration on the Conduct of Parties in the South China Sea,” she said.
> 
> _http://www.scmp.com/news/china/dipl...a-slams-indonesia-after-its-navy-detains-boat_
> 
> __



Caught with their hands dirty then play victim... that's an old trick from the book.


----------



## Indos

I dont know what is in the mind of China leadership.....

If we want to use old map of our old empire, Indonesia can also extend its territorial into Malaysia and Singapore until no Malaysia and Singapore anymore.....

After WW 2, nations dont use old map anymore

Now, world channel has reported this as well

http://www.forbes.com/sites/ralphje...ce-on-contested-south-china-sea/#60afd97a5b35

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-36573291

*Indonesian navy fires on Chinese fishing boat in disputed waters*

4 hours ago

From the sectionAsia

China has accused the Indonesian navy of opening fire on a Chinese fishing boat in disputed fishing grounds.

China's foreign ministry said on Sunday that one fisherman was injured and several detained.

The incident happened on Friday near the Natuna islands, off the coast of Borneo in the South China Sea.

The Indonesian navy said earlier it had fired shots at several boats with Chinese flags, but said there had been no injuries.

It is unclear whether the fishermen are still being detained by Indonesian authorities.

China claims most of the South China Sea, where it is building islands and extending its infrastructure, and there are often flare-ups with regional neighbours with competing claims.

Unlike other South East Asian countries, Indonesia is not involved in the territorial disputes in the South China Sea.

China accepts the Natuna islands and the seas around them belong to Indonesia, but the two sides have confronted one another there before, typically over illegal fishing.





Friday's incident was the third altercation between Indonesian and China in waters near Natuna this year.

"China strongly protests and condemns such excessive use of force," said ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying in a statement on Sunday according to the official Xinhua news agency.

The incident happened in "traditional Chinese fishing ground", the statement said.

In March, Indonesia lodged an official protest after an Indonesian patrol ship tried to detain a Chinese fishing boat in the Natuna Sea, but was prevented from doing so by the Chinese coastguard.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

[Blending really well] Indonesian paramilitary police with their jungle camo






MOU for RCWS license production between Kongsberd and Pindad Indonesia
_ "Berjabat tangan setelah menandatangani kerjasama RCWS dengan Kongsberg dari Norwegia. Alutsista tsb (lihat background) akan diproduksi di Pindad ," ~ Silmy Karim, CEO PT. Pindad Indonesia._

_





_
kongsberg protector nordic rws
The system reflects the most technically advanced PROTECTOR RWS ordered to date, and is a key element in the foundation for cooperation in the Nordic material programs. The extended functionality includes the Day Camera VIS 95 with 95 field of view and the Infrared Aim Laser (850 nm), both developed by KONGSBERG.
_http://www.kongsberg.com/en/kps/products/remoteweaponstation/protector nordic/_
_



_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Traditional fishing ground they said, come on China...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

katarabhumi said:


> Caught with their hands dirty then play victim... that's an old trick from the book.





Indos said:


> I dont know what is in the mind of China leadership.....





faries said:


> Traditional fishing ground they said, come on China...




I can only hope that Indonesia's firm action can trigger the use of similar tactics consistently by other ASEAN countries which EEZ being included within 9 dashed line when handling Chinese illegal claim to repel #9dashedline mantra once and for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Parchim strong

1.Jumat 17 Juni Satuan Tugas Laut TNI AL memergoki 10 sampai 12 KIA (Kapal Ikan Asing) China pada posisi 06 38 37 U/109 20 36 T. Kecepatan KIA 1 - 2 knots dan didiga sedang menarik jaring.

2. Mengetahui kedatangan kapal perang Indonesia (KRI). Kumpulan KIA berpencar melarikan diri dengan menambah kecepatan. Selanjutnya 4 KRI melakukan pengejaran secara terpisah.

3. Seluruh KRI memerintahkan KIA untuk stop mesin via sambungan radio dan pengeras suara. Namun diabaikan dan justru KIA menambambah kecepatan. Setelah beberapa jam pengejaran, dilakukan tembakan peringatan ke udara dengan senjata laras panjang. Masih juga diabaikan, ditembak ke arah laut di haluan KIA. Namun tetap lari, ditembak ke haluan kapal. Disini justru KIA bermanuver membahayakan KRI dengan hampir menabrak KRI. Tembakan diarahkan ke anjungan hanya untuk menakuti nahkoda. Namun KIA tetap lari tambah kecepatan. Diduga kemudi dikunci dan ABK (anak buah kapal) bersembunyi di dek bawah.

4. Beberapa KIA berhasil lari keluar dari ZEE. .Namun 1 KIA dengan nomer lambung 19038 berputar terus dengan kemudi terkunci. Saat itu KRI IBL (Imam Bonjol) menurunkan tim VBSS (Visit, board, search, and seizure) dengan di backup tim VBSS KRI TDK (Todak). Tim VBSS berhasil naik dan kuasai anjungan serta matikan mesin. Ditemui kemudi dan komunikasi sudah dirusak. Terdapatt7 ABK (6 laki2 dan 1 perempuan).

5. Kapal CCG (China Coast Guard) 3303 mendekat dengan kecepatan 20 knots meminta KRI Melepas KIA tersebut. Kemudian KRI IBL menarik KIA. KRI lainnya menyekat kehadiran CCG 3303, dan terjadi perdebatan di radio antara KRI dengan CCG. Akhirnya CCG 3303 meninggalkan tempat ke arah Timur Laut. Seluruh unsur KRI dan KIA tangkapan menuju Sebang mawang Natuna.

6. Dalam proses perjalanan ke Natuna, datang sebuah kapal CCG 2501 dan kembali mengganggu perjalanan namun dihalangi oleh KRI-KRI yang mengawal. Akhirnya CCG 2501 meninggalkan tempat setelah perdebatan dan dikepung oleh beberapa KRI. Selanjutnya seluruh unsure KRI dan KIA 19038 menuju Sebang mawang, kecuali KRI BPP (Balikpapan) tetap bersiaga di Pulau Sekatung.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

hope our legislator can see the fact and support our government to strengthen navy...more bigger ship procurement and well armed...better coordintion between Navy-Bakamla-KKP...we do love peace but we need to be strong to keep our interest...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> hope our legislator can see the fact and support our government to strengthen navy...more bigger ship procurement and well armed...better coordintion between Navy-Bakamla-KKP...we do love peace but we need to be strong to keep our interest...



in 2017, at least 2 sigma frigate plus 110 meter coast guard ship will be ready.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kongsberg Protector Nordic RWS bisa gotong Javelin





Leo2 latihan manuver

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

CROWS RCWS For Anoa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Chinese Cost Guard 3303 made big mistake

Go away




manuevre




Head to head





Greget,Deket bener ini mah 

Send VBSS team to illegal fishing boat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## initial_d

I hope the chinese will send their 052d near natuna, so our navy had to think owning a destroyer class ship


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Don't know why TNI still acquiring more SS1 from PINDAD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d said:


> I hope the chinese will send their 052d near natuna, so our navy had to think owning a destroyer class ship



I hope before chinese send their 052d near Natuna, our Navy already plan how to procure some destroyer and act on this plan. Recent incidents should provide enough warning...


----------



## Indos

South Korea Sejong Destroyer

I believe we can get a good deal with South Korea to build this vessel in PT PAL.


----------



## faries

anas_nurhafidz said:


> CROWS RCWS For Anoa
> 
> View attachment 312130



will be beautiful when it painted in desert camo... 





KRI Imam Bonjol tangkap kapal ikan China di Natuna (Foto: dok TNI AL)

*Jakarta* - Satu dari 12 kapal ikan nelayan China ditangkap TNI AL di wilayah perairan Natuna. Wilayah itu merupakan Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif (ZEE) Indonesia. Kapal asing boleh melintas, asal tak melakukan aktivitas penangkapan ikan.

Kapal ikan yang ditangkap itu bernama Han Tan Cou 19038 bermuatan 7 orang awak. Menurut Pangarmabar Laksamana Muda A Taufiq R, saat disergap KRI Imam Bonjol-383, kapal tersebut terpergok menebar jaring dan mencuri ikan.

Kapal ikan Han Tan Cou itu bersama 7 orang awaknya warga negara China kemudian digiring ke Pangkalan TNI AL Ranai untuk diproses secara hukum. Namun menurut Taufiq, saat kapal ikan itu hendak digiring, kapal Coast Guard China bernomor lambung 3303 menghampiri dan lewat komunikasi radio meminta kapal ikan itu dibebaskan.






Pihak Coast Guard China saat itu beralasan, kapal-kapal ikan negaranya mencari ikan di traditional fishing area di kawasan 9-dashed line, jadi bukan di wilayah perairan Indonesia. Namun menurut Taufiq, pihak TNI AL saat itu bergeming dan menegaskan bahwa kapal nelayan China mencuri ikan di perairan Indonesia.

Taufiq menyatakan, setelah upaya pertama itu gagal, datang lagi kapal Coast Guard China lainnya. Kapal Coast Guard 2501 ini agak provokatif dengan memotong haluan KRI Imam Bonjol-383 dan mengurangi kecepatan mendadak pada jarak 200 yards.

Namun lagi-lagi pihak TNI AL tak terprovokasi. Kapal ikan Han Tan Cou 19038 beserta 7 orang awaknya itu tetap dibawa untuk diproses hukum.

"Tengah malam datang lagi (kapal Coast Guard China) yang agak provokatif tapi kita enggak peduli. Setelah kita bilang, ini hak berdaulat kita," ucap Taufiq.
*(hri/nrl)

https://news.detik.com/berita/32384...vokasi-saat-tni-al-tangkap-kapal-pencuri-ikan*


----------



## initial_d

Indos said:


> South Korea Sejong Destroyer
> 
> I believe we can get a good deal with South Korea to build this vessel in PT PAL.


Damn that was such an expensive one, too much for our pocket, how about iver huidfeldt or admiral gorskov class


----------



## Zero_wing

Man nice designs


----------



## faries

initial_d said:


> Damn that was such an expensive one, too much for our pocket, how about iver huidfeldt or admiral gorskov class



$923 million per ship...almost Rp 13 T...Iver Huidfelt less expensive, one third of Sejong price...about 4,3 T...





Sejong The Great DDG-991





F361 _Iver Huitfeldt
_
Video Kongsberg Protector CROWS RCWS
_



_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

20 June 2016

*Continuous Improvement on the Eurofighter TYPHOON*

599 Eurofighter TYPHOONs are on on order with 478 aircraft delivered; out of these 47 were delivered to five customers in the last 12 months. “We have been investing a lot to have the airframe fully up to speed,” Alberto Gutierrez, Head of Airbus Defence & Space (DS) Eurofighter Programme, in a presentation during the annual Trade Media Briefing 2016 (TMB16), said. P4E enhancements include DASS, low band extension, enhanced jamming, passive geolocation, enhanced weapon integration, and additional stores and weapons. “We are expecting to run MLU in 2025,” he informed.

Eurofighter TYPHOON has been proven in action, with the last 12 months involving Red Flag exercises, Baltic Air Policing, and in operation with the RAF over Syria/Iraq, and over Yemen with the Royal Saudi Arabian Air Force. “Feedback from operation makes me extremely proud,” the head of Eurofighter programme boasted.

Continuous improvement on the aircraft is currently ongoing with several user nations contracts signed, e.g. a 5-year extension for logistic and engineering support services from 2017 onwards with the four core nations. Also, new customers are looking at aircraft deliveries by 2019, which is possible, according to the industry expert.

The latest contract was signed with Kuwait for 22 single seat and six twin seat Eurofighter TYPHOONs on 5 April. Kuwait has become the eighth customer.* On export opportunities, Gutierrez told the audience that Malaysia under the lead of BAE Systems and the UK government has no news at the moment, while in Indonesia, “we believe we have a good offer to re-vitalise Indonesian industry."*

“In the Gulf, we hope for new orders from existing customers, and are very interested in getting into Qatar,” he continued. “In Europe we believe we are a perfect candidate as a F-16 replacement. We are currently contesting the Danish desicion, and are awaiting the response. Finland has to replace F-18, as well as fighter-replacements in Belgium, and Poland. Switzerland also has to replace their old fighter fleet, and we believe we have to keep going in Europe. On top of that, Eurofighter TYPHOON is the best aircraft for Canadian government demands, and in terms of pricing and quality we are an excellent match. We are ready, we are keen to be involved with either Germany and Spain as the lead nation.”

On the topic of the German Air Force’s (Luftwaffe) Future Combat Air System (FCAS), Gutierrez said: “They want us to investigate a TORNADO replacement, complimentary to the Eurofighter TYPHOON. Man-Unmanned Teaming is one of the technologies involved. We believe it will be a non-manned aircraft that carries bombs, being controlled by a manned aircraft (a two pilot aircraft). We are currently working with the Luftwaffe, seeing that it will not be a starting from scratch aircraft, as it will not be inexpensive

On the topic of the E-Scan radar, the commitment by Kuwait, Germany, and Spain is already there, while the Italian Air Force is considering it. Upon contract signatures, the radar could be fielded by 2018, and Gutierrez expects production to begin 2017, with Kuwait possibly being the first customer.


http://www.miltechmag.com/2016/06/continuo...urofighter.html


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Fly fly fly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

At Balt Military Expo 2016 held in Gdansk, Poland, from 20 to 22 June 2016, Dutch shipbuilder DAMEN unveiled updated designs of its SIGMA family. A company representative explained to Navy Recognition that the updated designs feature more sleek, modern and stealthy lines. It is based on the same hull as the SIGMA 10514 PKR already selected by the Indonesian Navy (TNI AL).

The two designs unveiled at Balt Military Expo, are representative of what DAMEN is offering to the Polish navy for the Miecznik (Damen designation: SIMGA 10514PL Coastal Defense Ship) and the Czapla offshore patrol vessels (Damen designation: SIGMA 10514PL Patrol Ship).

Based on the 3D rendering unveiled at Balt Military Expo, both vessels are fitted with an Oto Melara 76mm main gun and NS 100 radar by Thales. The Smart-S Mk2 by Thales or the Sea Giraffe AMB by Saab may be fitted as well depending on Polish Navy requirement (as is the case for all the other equipment). The Coastal Defense Ship features 12 VLS cells for VL Mica by MBDA and 8x Saab RBS15 anti-ship missiles (Kongsberg's NSM may be fitted as well). The Patrol Boat variant features a RAM mk49 launcher or can be fitted with Thales LMM as an alternative.

Both variants feature DAMEN's Multi Mission Space providing more mission modularity to the ships. The vessels are then able to fulfil dedicated ASW, Mine Laying, Special Forces Support or Mine Counter Measures missions. On portside, a sheltered space for an additional 11m RHIB is provided.

The proposed SIGMA 10514PL is a modern surface combatant based on proven hull and systems (the PKR selected by Indonesia). According to DAMEN, one platform will fit for both the coastal defence ship and the patrol ship which would have positive impacts in many areas such as building process, price, training, maintenance, life cycle costs and operational flexibility.

Primarily, Indonesian Navy's PKR vessels will be operated for Anti-Air Warfare, Anti-Surface Warfare, and Anti-submarine Warfare. However, they are also compatible with Maritime Security, Search and Rescue, Patrol, and Humanitarian Support tasks.

The SIGMA 10514 PKR has a proven design and is uniquely built using a modular approach. SIGMA stands for Ship Integrated Geometrical Modularity Approach. In essence, the PKRs are divided into 6 modules of which 4 were built in PT PAL’s shipyards while the other two modules were built and fully tested at DSNS in the Netherlands. The modular building enables greater flexibility, is more cost effective and allows for building in various locations worldwide. Essentially, it provides a large portion of technological transfer. When the 6 modules were complete, PT PAL had the responsibility of integrating them into one sole vessel.

Technically, the PKR has a length of 105.11 metres (compared to 108 meters for 10514PL), a beam of 14.2 metres and a displacement of 2,365 tons. The vessel features a fully air-conditioned accommodation for up to 122 persons. The helicopter deck is suitable to host a medium sized helicopter hanger with a weight of max 10 tons. The vessel is also equipped with two rigid hull inflatable boats (RHIBs) for rescue and patrol operations. The frigate has a speed of 28 knots, and can sail up to 5,000nm at 14 knots. The endurance is at least 20 days at sea. The first unit was launched in January this year.

http://www.navyrecognition.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=4104


----------



## faries

*Beijing using fishing boats to stake claims in South China Sea: Indonesia rear-admiral*






The presence of Chinese fishing boats poaching in the Natunas is a ruse by Beijing to stake its claims in the South China Sea, the naval commander of Indonesia's Western Fleet has said.PHOTO: TNI-AL WESTERN FLEET COMMAND

*Stealing fish is just an excuse, says Indonesian rear-admiral*

Francis Chan Indonesia Bureau Chief In Jakarta

The presence of Chinese fishing boats poaching in the Natunas is a ruse by Beijing to stake its claims in the South China Sea, the naval commander of Indonesia's Western Fleet has said.

"Stealing our fish is just an excuse, it is really a move to establish their claims," said Rear-Admiral A. Taufiq R., referring to China. "When you claim a territory, you have to be there and their way to achieve that is by deploying fishing vessels."

His comments at a press conference yesterday came after Indonesian warships detained another China-flagged vessel and its crew last Friday, for fishing illegally in waters off the Natuna Islands.

China's claim of almost all of the South China Sea has brought it up against rival claims by Taiwan and Asean's Vietnam, the Philippines, Malaysia and Brunei. Indonesia is not a party to the disputes but grew concerned after Beijing in March said the waters around the Natunas, within Indonesia's exclusive economic zone, are part of its "traditional fishing grounds" and Chinese boats should be free to fish there.

On Friday's incident, the Indonesian navy said warning shots had to be fired to stop 12 Chinese fishing boats but it detained only the Yueyandong Yu 19038 and its crew of seven because it was the only boat with its fishing nets cast at the time.








Rear-Admiral Taufiq denied Beijing's allegation that shots fired by the Indonesian warship KRI Imam Bonjol had wounded a Chinese fisherman, calling it "baseless".

"The seven who were arrested are well, unharmed and unscathed. We fired warning shots only because they didn't stop," he said.

The Yueyandong Yu is the third Chinese boat caught poaching in Indonesian waters since March, said Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti at a separate press conference yesterday.

The three are among 57 foreign fishing boats held by Indonesia for poaching since the start of this year, including from Vietnam and Malaysia. The ministry has sunk 176 fishing boats captured from poachers in the past eight months.

Ms Susi has vowed to continue to be tough with poachers, regardless of their flags, saying 16 more of such boats will be sunk after Ramadan next month. "A thief is a thief, (no matter) where they are from, Vietnam, China or Thailand," she said.

Beijing has condemned Indonesia's use of force and urged that it refrain from "any action that complicates or magnifies the dispute, or impacts the peace and stability of the region". President Joko Widodo has approved the setting up of a panel of international maritime law experts to find a way to amicably resolve the issue of China encroaching into Indonesian waters, said Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister Luhut Pandjaitan on Monday.

*• Additional reporting by Wahyudi Soeriaatmadja*

*http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/be...ims-in-south-china-sea-indonesia-rear-admiral*





http://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasiona.../jerat-jaring-ri-untuk-kapal-asing-di-natuna/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

*historical claim from China, and Indonesia also have Majapahit that came to the waters in the past time.*

*Arbitrase LCS Akan Berakhir, Pelanggaran di Natuna Meningkat*
*Prima Gumilang & Gloria Safira Taylor*, CNN Indonesia
Selasa, 21/06/2016 18:37 WIB





Perairan Natuna kerap menjadi lokasi insiden perikanan antara Indonesia dan China. (REUTERS/Tim Wimborne)
*
Jakarta, CNN Indonesia *-- Panglima Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat, Laksamana Muda TNI A Taufiq R, mengatakan pelanggaran kedaulatan negara oleh kapal ikan asing di laut Indonesia, termasuk Natuna, meningkat tahun ini. Menurutnya, hal itu terkait proses pengadilan arbitrase (penyelesaian sengketa) soal Laut China Selatan yang segera berakhir di Belanda.

“Dia (China) harus menunjukkan (keberadaannya) di sini (Laut China Selatan). Itu untuk mengantisipasi arbitrase,” kata Taufiq di Markas Koarmabar, Jakarta, Selasa (21/6).

Dalam waktu dekat, Pengadilan Tetap Arbitrase Belanda akan memutus soal sengketa di Laut China Selatan yang diajukan Filipina pada 2013 demi mendapat hak atas zona ekonomi eksklusif sejauh 200 mil laut atau sekitar 370 kilometer di Laut China Selatan.

Namun China tak mengakui arbitrase itu dan akan menolak hasilnya. Negeri Tirai Bambu juga menuding tujuan Filipina sesungguhnya dalam arbitrase bukan untuk menyelesaikan sengketa, tapi menolak hak China di Laut China Selatan (LCS) dan membenarkan haknya sendiri.

Klaim China atas LCS memang tumpang-tindih dengan sejumlah negara lain di Asia.

“Kalau mengklaim, maka harus hadir di sana (perairan yang diklaim). Cara hadirnya dia (China) dengan kapal ikan,” kata Taufiq.

Maka menurut Taufiq, pencurian ikan hanya dijadikan alasan oleh China untuk mengklaim wilayah kedaulatan negara lain. China, ujarnya, hendak membangun persepsi bahwa Laut China Selatan, termasuk perairan Natuna, merupakan wilayah tradisional perikanan mereka.

“Indonesia tidak punya masalah sengketa di Laut China Selatan. Ini masalah persepsi (yang dibangun China soal LCS),” ujar Taufiq.






Kapal China yang ditangkap KRI Imam Bonjol TNI Angkatan Laut di perairan Natuna. (Dok. Dinas Penerangan TNI AL)
Pelanggaran di perairan Natuna terutama meningkat sejak Maret. Tiga kali pelanggaran oleh China merupakan sebagian kecil dari total 57 kasus sejak awal 2016 yang tercatat di Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan.

Insiden terakhir oleh kapal China terjadi Jumat pekan lalu, 17 Juni. Kapal ikan China, Han Tan Cou, ditangkap kapal perang RI (KRI) Imam Bonjol karena terdeteksi menebar jaring di Natuna. Kapal itu dituduh Indonesia mencuri ikan di wilayahnya.

“Saya melihatnya (mengambil ikan di Natuna),” kata Taufiq.

Selama ini Indonesia dan China tak pernah bersinggungan secara hukum soal perairan Natuna yang bersinggungan dengan Laut China Selatan. Sementara soal _traditional fishing ground_ dan _nine-dashed line_ yang diklaim China atas sebagian perairan Natuna, tak diatur dalam hukum internasional.

*“Hukum laut mengatur hanya 12 mil dari titik terluar (pulau). Titik terluar China di mana? Enggak ada (di laut Indonesia). Hanya dia membuat nine-dashed line, maka kapal ikannya boleh di sini. Saya bilang, dulu juga Majapahit ke sini (ASEAN),” kata Taufiq.*

Zona perikanan tradisional ialah alasan China atas kapal nelayannya yang mengambil ikan di Laut Natuna. Sementara _nine-dashed line_ ialah garis demarkasi atau garis batas pemisah yang digunakan China untuk mengklaim sebagian besar wilayah Laut China Selatan yang menjadi sengketa sejumlah negara di Asia.

Taufiq mengingatkan perbedaan persepsi antarnegara itu harus segera dituntaskan untuk menghindari konflik.

Secara terpisah, Menteri Koordinator Politik Hukum dan Keamanan Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan yakin hubungan bilateral Indonesia dan China tak akan terganggu karena insiden di Natuna tersebut.

“Pelanggaran ya pelanggaran, tidak akan berpengaruh,” kata Luhut di sela rapat dengan Komisi III di Gedung DPR RI, Senayan, Jakarta, sore ini.

Indonesia, kata Luhut, akan mempertahankan zona ekonomi eksklusif di perairan Natuna. Di ZEE itu, suatu negara berhak melakukan eksplorasi, eksploitasi, konservasi, dan pengelolaan sumber daya alam.

Luhut mengatakan Indonesia akan melihat persoalan dari aspek hukum internasional agar dapat dinilai secara ilmiah dan objektif. Pemerintah membentuk tim pakar yang dipimpin ahli hukum laut internasional Hasyim Djalal untuk menyusun solusi atas permasalahan di Laut China Selatan, termasuk Natuna.

China sebelumnya melayangkan protes kepada Indonesia terkait insiden Natuna. Negeri Tirai Bambu menganggap insiden terjadi di wilayah perairan yang memiliki klaim tumpang-tindih. Anggapan ini langsung dibantah Indonesia yang menyatakan perairan Natuna merupakan wilayah kedaulatan RI.

http://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasiona...kan-berakhir-pelanggaran-di-natuna-meningkat/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

All parties inside Indonesian Government said one word. Minister of Foreign Affairs Retno Marsudi said that there is no overlapping area (overlapping claims) about Natuna between Indonesia and China, as claimed by the Chinese government. Indonesia's position is clear, it is Indonesian territory. Claims can only be done if the line is drawn with the basis in international law. For Indonesia, we do not have overlapping claims in any form in Indonesian waters by Chinese waters. So we have a clear basis. It's a matter of law enforcement.

*China Protes Soal Penangkapan di Natuna, Menlu: Ini Masalah Hukum, Bukan Politik*
Muhammad Iqbal - detikNews




Menlu Retno Marsudi/Foto: Agung Pambudhy-detikcom

*Jakarta* - Penangkapan kapal nelayan China oleh TNI AL di Natuna yang sebagian wilayahnya diklaim masuk Laut China Selatan, menuai protes pemerintah China. Menteri Luar Negeri RI Retno Marsudi menegaskan masalah ini soal penegakan hukum.

"Kita akan konsisten melakukan penegakan hukum di wilayah ZEE kita," ucap Menlu Retno sebelum rapat di kantor Kemenko Polhukam, Jl Medan Merdeka Selatan, Jakarta, Rabu (22/6/2016).

Retno menjelaskan, tidak ada kawasan tumpang tindih (overlapping claims) soal Natuna antara Indonesia dengan China sebagaimana diklaim oleh pemerintah China. Posisi Indonesia jelas, wilayah itu masuk Indonesia.

"Itu menurut Tiongkok. Kalau kita posisi kita jelas. Klaim itu hanya bisa dilakukan kalau ditarik garis dengan basis yang sesuai hukum internasional. Buat Indonesia, kita tidak ada overlapping claims dalam bentuk apapun di perairan Indonesia dengan perairan Tiongkok. Jadi basis kita sudah jelas," tegas Retno.

Soal nota protes yang dilayangkan pemerintah China, Retno menilai hal itu lumrah dalam dunia diplomasi sebagai respons atas suatu peristiwa. Indonesia juga melayangkan nota protes jika ada masalah-masalah serupa.

"Tugas kita merespons nota tersebut atau memberi penjelasan mengenai nota tersebut," tutur mantan Dubes Belanda itu.

"Komunikasi kita jalan terus, hubungan dengan Tiongkok juga baik. Ini masalah penegakan hukum, bukan masalah politik. Komunikasi kita jalan," imbuhnya soal hubungan RI-Tiongkok dalam masalah ini.
*(miq/fdn)*





















Satellite-owned by National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN) named LAPAN-A3 / IPB glide into the air with a rocket PSLV-C34-made Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO), India. *These satellites are enabled to monitor the farms and marine waters of Indonesia, and is used for measuring the earth's magnetic field and the experimental test equipment developed by engineer LAPAN.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Indonesia Begins Work on New 40 m Class Patrol Craft *




KCR-40 class FAC-M (photo : Kaskus Militer)

Indonesian shipyard PT Caputra Mitra Sejati has begun work on a lightly-armed variant of the KCR-40-class missile attack craft for the Indonesian navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL), a source close to the service confirmed with IHS Jane's on 21 June.

The variant has been dubbed the PC-40 and retains the hull characteristics of the original KCR-40 platform, including its overall length of 44 m, overall beam of 7.4 m, and hull draught of 2.4 m. Keel for the first-of-class was laid on 6 April at PT Caputra Mitra Sejati's shipyard in Serang-Banten, Indonesia.

However, unlike the KCR-40, the PC-40 will not be armed with launchers for anti-ship missiles.

(Jane's)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesian corvette opens fire on Chinese fishing ships in South China Sea

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
20 June 2016
An Indonesian Navy Kapitan Pattimura (Parchim I)-class corvette, KRI Pati Unus. The ship is similar to KRI Imam Bonjol, the ship that opened fire on a group of Chinese vessels said to be fishing illegally in the Natuna islands region in June 2016. Source: Indian Navy

Key Points
An Indonesian warship has opened fire on a group of Chinese vessels, injuring one fisherman
Incident threatens to further escalate tensions between Beijing and Jakarta over the disputed waters

An Indonesian navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) Kapitan Pattimura (Parchim I)-class corvette has fired upon a group of 12 Chinese fishing ships after the vessels were detected in waters around the Natuna islands region, the service said in a statement on 18 June.

The corvette, KRI Imam Bonjol was said to have opened fire after the group of fishing vessels failed to respond to instructions given. "After several warning shots were ignored, [ Imam Bonjol ] placed a shot across the bow of one of the 12 fishing vessels," said the service, adding that only then did the fishing vessel that was fired upon complied.

The Chinese vessel, which has been identified by IHS Maritime as Qiong Dan Zhou 19038 , has since been detained with its crew of six men and a woman on the TNI-AL's base at Ranai in Riau Islands. The rest of the fishing vessels in the group successfully fled the scene, said the service.

In a further statement on the incident, Vice-Admiral Edi Sucipto, the TNI-AL's head of public affairs, reiterated that the waters around the Natuna islands region are part of Indonesia's territory and stressed that maritime patrols will continue in the area.

"Whatever flag it is, the moment these ships trespass on a territory under the jurisdiction of Indonesia, we in the TNI-AL will not hesitate to take firm action," said the admiral.

In response to the incident, Beijing has issued a strongly worded statement, lodged a diplomatic protest with Jakarta, and condemned the TNI-AL's actions as having violated international law in addition to jeopardising the lives and property of its fishermen.

http://www.janes.com/article/61602/...Deployment&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Eloqua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Pindad #turret #Division

Working on AMX 13 Modernization

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Komisi I DPR tolak pengajuan anggaran Kemhan-TNI*
Selasa, 21 Juni 2016 22:25 WIB | 2.157 Views
Pewarta: Imam Budilaksono




Hanafi Rais (ANTARA FOTO/Ismar Patrizki)

Janji pemerintah mengusahakan (anggaran Kemhan-TNI) 1,5 persen dari PDB, karena itu pagu yang diajukan jangan jauh dari yang dijanjikan sehingga ketika pengajuannya kami tolak dahulu,"

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Wakil Ketua Komisi I DPR, Hanafi Rais mengatakan Komisi I menolak pengajuan anggaran Kementerian Pertahanan-TNI tahun anggaran 2017 sebesar Rp104 triliun-Rp107 triliun karena pagunya jauh di bawah seperti yang dijanjikan pemerintah.

"Janji pemerintah mengusahakan (anggaran Kemhan-TNI) 1,5 persen dari PDB, karena itu pagu yang diajukan jangan jauh dari yang dijanjikan sehingga ketika pengajuannya kami tolak dahulu," katanya di Gedung Nusantara II, Jakarta, Selasa.

Dia menjelaskan pagu yang diajukan untuk Rp104 triliun hingga Rp107 triliun padahal kalau 1,5 persen dari PDB, anggarannya sekitar Rp180-200 triliun.

Menurut dia, kalau anggarannya 1,5 persen dari PDB maka diperuntukkan bagi koordinasi, alutsista, kesejahteraan TNI, perumahan dan fungsi-fungsi lainnya.

"40 persen untuk belanja rutin, 20 persen lebih sedikit untuk belanja barang dan sisanya belanja modal," ujarnya.

Hanafi mengatakan dari penjelasan pemerintah mengapa tidak bisa memenuhi 1,5 persen dari PDB karena alasan ekonomi.

Namun menurut dia, anggaran TNI tidak bisa diperlakukan sama dengan kementerian/lembaga lain karena TNI merupakan tulang punggung negara dalam menjaga kedaulatan negara.

"Karena itu dalam penganggarannya ada termin khusus dari sisi politik anggaran terutama dari pihak Kemenkeu dan Bappenas," katanya. 
Editor: Ruslan Burhani

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016

http://www.antaranews.com/berita/568943/komisi-i-dpr-tolak-pengajuan-anggaran-kemhan-tni

*Lapan launches third-generation remote sensing satellite*
Rabu, 22 Juni 2016 17:29 WIB | 286 Views

Bogor, W Java (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (Lapan) has launched the third-generation LAPAN-A3/LAPAN-IPB satellite witnessed by Vice President Jusuf Kalla at the institutes Aviation Technology Center here on Wednesday.

"The satellite is on an experimental remote sensing mission to monitor food resources," Lapans Head of Public Relations, Jasyanto, revealed.

The LAPAN-A3/LAPAN-IPB satellite was launched from Sriharikota, India.

According to Jasyanto, the third-generation satellite was developed by Lapan in cooperation with the Bogor Institute of Agriculture (IPB) for monitoring crops. 

"The results can also be used to evaluate the governments programs in the maritime sector," he emphasized.

Jasyanto said the satellite was on a mission to monitor the movement of ships by utilizing the Automatic Sensor Identification System (AIS).

The satellite, weighing 115 kilograms, is able to identify land use and land cover as well as monitor environmental developments.

The remote sensing satellite has a four-band multi-spectral imaging camera, with a resolution of 18 meters and a swath width of 100 kilometers.

Lapan is also developing technology products that can be utilized for managing natural resources and the environment.

"Lapan will announce the development of the Maritime Surveillance System (MSS) based on aviation and aeronautical science and technology to implement the natural resources and environment management program," Jasyanto remarked.

He said the system will help to monitor natural resources and the environment.

Lapans featured products in the maritime field include the AIS, the National Earth Monitoring Systems, and the MSS.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/105348/lapan-launches-third-generation-remote-sensing-satellite


----------



## Indos

Now defense budget wants to be cut.

This is my notes.

Government mess with their own energy and tax policy, and even government wants to reduce gas price without seeing closely on the private enterprises sales and revenue who use the gas. Rich company should not take advantage of any government policy in this tight economic condition (due to Joko Widodo economic team).

Too many fund given into Minister of Transportation. The fund for buying patrol ships should be slashed, too many patrol boats in this tight budget, lol. Even small fisherman still cannot benefit from our tough maritime standing due to lack of industry back up, like freezing infrastructure, etc. This department needs to focus on infrastructure only until government hire better economist.


----------



## Nike

defense budget never be cut, they only proposed stagnant value in which had been rejected by DPR



Indos said:


> Now defense budget wants to be cut.
> 
> This is my notes.
> 
> Government mess with their own energy and tax policy, and even government wants to reduce gas price without seeing closely on the private enterprises sales and revenue who use the gas. Rich company should not take advantage of any government policy in this tight economic condition (due to Joko Widodo economic team).
> 
> Too many fund given into Minister of Transportation. The fund for buying patrol ships should be slashed, too many patrol boats in this tight budget, lol. Even small fisherman still cannot benefit from our tough maritime standing due to lack of industry back up, like freezing infrastructure, etc. This department needs to focus on infrastructure only until government hire better economist.



this administration never mess with their energy and tax policy, most of their policy is intended for long term development goals, in which the result will not be happened in near time. the cut of gas prices happened because the low price of global commodity prices, in which the government need to cut the price of gas at home to promote the development of manufacturing and automotive industries.


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> this administration never mess with their energy and tax policy, most of their policy is intended for long term development goals, in which the result will not be happened in near time. the cut of gas prices happened because the low price of global commodity prices, in which the government need to cut the price of gas at home to promote the development of manufacturing and automotive industries.



For the energy and tax policy, there are many expert that is supporting my idea, so I don't need to debate on here. Even for energy policy their prediction to see price go down after doing oil prize zig zag ( up, up, inflation, and then down, inflation still up) is in total failed. And just read Kompas opinion page several days ago talking about government tax policy failure. We should hold high fuel cost that has already been compensated with inflation. Infrastructure spending has more trickle down effect than consumption spending and also don't forget that our consumption was even still relatively OK at that moment. Useless policy, I bet it is done by Megawati pressure

The oil price is going to be up again and this is not a moment for us to sacrifice for the sake of big companies in term of industry gas price. Considering huge money that they put abroad to hinder tax.

More money in government pocket, more money for infrastructure. This is called long term vision since more impact more likely to happen. Our infrastructure is still very bad, even in Jakarta our current mass transportation infrastructure is still very far from being effective that make people still rely on cars and motorcycle.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> For the energy and tax policy, there are many expert that is supporting my idea, so I don't need to debate on here. Even for energy policy their prediction to see price go down after doing oil prize zig zag ( up, up, inflation, and then down, inflation still up) is in total failed. And just read Kompas opinion page several days ago talking about government tax policy failure. We should hold high fuel cost that has already been compensated with inflation. Infrastructure spending has more trickle down effect than consumption spending and also don't forget that our consumption was even still relatively OK at that moment. Useless policy, I bet it is done by Megawati pressure
> 
> The oil price is going to be up again and this is not a moment for us to sacrifice for the sake of big companies in term of industry gas price. Considering huge money that they put abroad to hinder tax.
> 
> More money in government pocket, more money for infrastructure. This is called long term vision since more impact more likely to happen. Our infrastructure is still very bad, even in Jakarta our current mass transportation infrastructure is still very far from being effective that make people still rely on cars and motorcycle.



yeah, so many so called expert giving arguments against gov. Policy based on political affirmation, not sure why you are not one of them. 

the current government is very flexible to raising gas and petrol prices any moment they felt the prices must following global prices, they will adjust that to that level and they are doing that for the last two years.

Kompas opinion? wow your references is so credible


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> yeah, so many so called expert giving arguments against gov. Policy based on political affirmation, not sure why you are not one of them.
> 
> the current government is very flexible to raising gas and petrol prices any moment they felt the prices must following global prices, they will adjust that to that level and they are doing that for the last two years.
> 
> Kompas opinion? wow your references is so credible



Expert opinion written in Kompas opinion page my Mado......

Yeah, double double inflation that we will suffer if their zig zag oil price policy is to continue, we are not like USA.

Actually I *was* preparing to write an article for Kompas regarding tax policy but some one has done it the day after I try to write it, and fortunately he is in much better analysis than what I have written.....


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* South Korea Conducts Wind Tunnel Testing for KF-X Jet *




KF-X fighter jet (image : bemil)

South Korea kicked off wind tunnel testing as it moves forward to finalize the design of its next-generation jet fuselage by mid-2018, the aircraft's local developers said Wednesday.

Korea Aerospace Industries Ltd. (KAI), the country's sole aircraft manufacturer, and the Korea Aerospace Research Institute said they started the first phase of wind tunnel testing in a bid to lay out the design for the Korean Fighter Experimental (KF-X) program.

The KF-X project, which will cost 18 trillion won (US$15.3 billion) of the taxpayers money, will call for the building of some 120 twin-engine combat jets. Seoul aims to deploy the new planes starting in the mid-2020s to replace its fleet of vintage F-4s and F-5s.

A wind tunnel test assesses aerodynamic forces that an object can withstand as well as overall flight properties by letting air move past it.

Officials said that they will conduct a combined 13,000 hours of wind tunnel testing with the finalized design to be penned in about two years time.

The testing is part of a broader effort by Seoul to build a jet fighter that is expected to boost the capabilities of its Air Force.

In May, South Korea picked U.S. company General Electric (GE) as the preferred bidder to supply engines for the fighter jets, while a month earlier it tapped South Korean defense manufacturer Hanwha Thales as the primary negotiation partner to build active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar.

South Korea had initially planned to secure 25 fighter jet technologies from U.S. aerospace giant Lockheed Martin in an offset deal linked to Seoul's purchase of 40 of the company's F-35 Lightning II fighters in 2014.

But the U.S. government refused last year to approve the export of four core technologies, including those related to the AESA radar, forcing Seoul to find an alternative supplier.

(Korea Times)


----------



## faries

*Jokowi to visit Natuna to uphold RI's sovereignty*






Doomed: Seized foreign ships moor off the northern tip of Bunguran Island in Natuna regency, Riau Islands, recently. The government is set to sink the ships, pending a court decision.(JP/Rendi A. Witular)

President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo will visit Natuna, Riau Islands province, on Thursday to demonstrate Indonesia's sovereignty over the waters in the outer part of the archipelago, Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung said on Wednesday.

The President's visit is deemed timely following spats between the Indonesian Navy and Chinese vessels in the waters, which have been claimed by China as its traditional fishing grounds.

"Natuna belongs to the Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia [NKRI] and that's final. As the head of government and the head of state, the President wants to make sure that Natuna always remains part of Indonesia," Pramono said.

China protested to Indonesia after a Chinese fisherman was injured on the weekend when the Navy arrested a China-flagged vessel, the Han Tan Cou 19038, along with its seven crew members for allegedly poaching in Natuna waters, a part of the South China Sea that China claims falls within its nine-dash-line territory.

Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi said Indonesia would not file a counter protest with China. She saw the action by the Navy, which arrested one of 12 foreign boats suspected of illegal fishing in Indonesia's exclusive economic zone, was correct and sufficient in handling the situation. (yan)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/06/22/jokowi-to-visit-natuna-to-uphold-ris-sovereignty.html

*Jokowi to visit Natuna to inspect progress on South China Sea*

Batam | Wed, June 22 2016 | 03:03 pm






Strong protest: Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi says the government has conveyed a note of protest to the Chinese government over the recent moves of China-flagged fishing vessel MV Kwang Fey 10078 and a Chinese coast guard vessel, which entered Indonesian waters in Natuna, Riau Islands.(Kompas.com/Sabrina Asril)

Riau Islands provincial administration has received information that President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo plans to visit Natuna, Riau Islands, on Thursday to inspect Chinese trawler Yueyandong Yu 19038, which was confiscated by the local authorities last month.

Riau spokesman Hery Mokhrizal told _The Jakarta Post_ on Wednesday that the news about President Jokowi’s visit along with his entourage to Ranai, Natuna, came to his desk today.

“Riau Islands Governor [Nurdin Basirun] has canceled his other plans and will be in Ranai by today to welcome President Jokowi tomorrow. This visit had not been scheduled. We think the visit might relate to the burning issues surrounding Natuna in past few days,” Hery said.

Meanwhile, Tanjung Pinang Navy area IV commander First Adm. S. Irawan confirmed that President Jokowi’s visit to Natuna was to check the condition of the seized trawler.

"The President plans to see the Chinese trawler confiscated and inspect the patrol situation on the [South China Sea] borders,” Irawan said. (dmr)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...a-to-inspect-progress-on-south-china-sea.html


----------



## faries

https://lancercell.com/2016/06/12/program-medium-tank-pindad/#more-20088

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Krakatau Class

Can't hardly wait for our President's next move.
If after the president visit the China still do the same thing, I believe Jokowi with the advice of Luhut will "show" stronger action.
Our sovereignty must come first. NKRI Harga Mati.


----------



## faries

Formation of Navy's special forces: KOPASKA


----------



## initial_d

faries said:


> https://lancercell.com/2016/06/12/program-medium-tank-pindad/#more-20088


Yang di maksud active defence systim itu seperti APS TROPHYnya israel atau hanya missile jammer??


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Over ACEH






Parked

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

initial_d said:


> Yang di maksud active defence systim itu seperti APS TROPHYnya israel atau hanya missile jammer??



Bisa apa ja sih. Active/Reactive. Paling dr cina nanti ujungnya ato rusky..


----------



## skyhigh88

Krakatau Class said:


> Can't hardly wait for our President's next move.
> If after the president visit the China still do the same thing, I believe Jokowi with the advice of Luhut will "show" stronger action.
> Our sovereignty must come first. NKRI Harga Mati.



(Mohon ijin para senior saya cuma ingin share bbrp thoughts untuk Natuna. Kalau terlalu nonsense dan gak masuk nanti kasih tau aja biar del. Cheers!)

*Few thoughts to strengthen Natuna.*

*Boost the economy.* (We can always use extra money)

Special Economic Zone – Give this status for Natuna.
Fishing business – Bigger and more boats, education and advance technologies for fishing, fish processing plants, and irresistible incentives for domestic and international investors. (Let lots of our fishermen to go far and exploit our EEZ).
Oil and gas – Give out more concessions for exploration and lifting. Pertamina can partner up with local, US, UK, Korean or Japanese companies and build oil platforms in the EEZ.
Tourism – Hotels, resorts, and casinos (if possible) with intense promotion to the world to promote international knowledge and understanding of the location.
Build shipyards for ship maintenance. 
Infrastructure – Roads, international airports and seaports to export goods from the island.

*Increase the population density.* (The more the merrier)

Restart Transmigrasi program and enhance it with better packages for the participants to exploit the nature and to support new businesses.
Get participants from all over Indonesia with all different Suku Agama Ras and Keahlian (especially nelayan).
Berharap Natuna jadi melting pot kaya JKT.
Education institutions (universities and research centers)

*Military presence*

Upgrade military bases and defenses. Develop an advance joint ops base TNI-AL + AU + Bakamla + KKP for more efficient logistics like Pearl Harbor or Subic Bay + Clark AB (not necessarily as big but with all functions).
Build more manned military outposts. (Lighthouses and offshore platforms).
Post more ships and aircrafts for routine patrol.
Conduct regular large military exercises (TNI + KKP + Bakamla + KPLP + Customs + Polisi). Also throw international exercises like MNEK every semester.
Last thing...

*Government presence *

Build a huge iconic *Istana Negara* as big as or even bigger than Istana + Kebun Raya Bogor on the island then invite foreign dignitaries (PMs, Presidents, etc.).

*NKRI HARGA MATI!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

*Indonesia president visits islands on warship, makes point to China*




June 23, 2016




Indonesian President Joko Widodo stands on the deck of the Indonesian Navy ship KRI Imam Bonjol after chairing a limited cabinet meeting in the waters of Natuna Islands, Riau Islands province, Indonesia June 23, 2016 in this photo provided by Antara Foto. Antara Foto/Setpres - Krishadiyanto/ via REUTERS
By Kanupriya Kapoor and Fergus Jensen

JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia's president held a cabinet meeting aboard a warship off the Natuna Islands on Thursday, asserting sovereignty over waters in the southern reaches of the South China Sea after Beijing stated its "over-lapping claim" on nearby waters.

President Joko Widodo's visit to the remote island chain along with his chief security minister, foreign minister, and military chief was described by Indonesian officials as the strongest message that has been given to China over the issue.

During the cabinet meeting onboard the Indonesian navy corvette, Widodo called on the military to step up patrols in the wake of a series of face-offs between Indonesian and Chinese vessels in area.

"The capabilities of the military...in securing our seas should be improved, whether it's technology or general preparedness," Widodo said, according to a presidential palace statement.

Officials told reporters the cabinet also discussed matters of sovereignty and development. Indonesia has established a special economic zone in the gas-rich waters around Natuna Islands, which lie over 340 kilometers (212 miles) off the northwest tip of Borneo island.

Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung, who also accompanied Widodo, posted online photos of the president aboard the warship and of a written message he left for the crew, saying "Defend Indonesia".

The president's visit to a body of water that Indonesia calls the Natuna Sea reflected the government's strong stance over the issue, Chief Security Minister Luhut Pandjaitan said.

"In the course of our history, we've never been this stern (with China). This is also to demonstrate that the president is not taking the issue lightly," he told The Jakarta Post newspaper.

Both sides have denied that the matter represents a territorial or diplomatic dispute.

But, Beijing officials repeated on Thursday that while China does not dispute Indonesia's sovereignty over the Natuna Islands, *"some waters of the South China Sea" were subject to "overlapping claims on maritime rights and interests"*.

"*We hope that Indonesia can meet us halfway,* objectively recognize the relevant dispute and appropriately resolve the relevant fishing issue to jointly maintain the overall picture of the development of bilateral relations and regional peace and stability," Chinese Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying told a daily news briefing.

(Additional reporting by Ben Blanchard in BEIJING; Editing by Simon Cameron-Moore)

*Carlosa:* Well, now is clear that China has claims over some of the Indonesian EEC. I hope Indonesia stops buying chinese military equipment.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Carlosa said:


> *Carlosa:* Well, now is clear that China has claims over some of the Indonesian EEZ. I hope Indonesia stops buying chinese military equipment.



Indonesia will stops chinese boats from doing illegal activities inside Indonesia's maritime jurisdiction. This would not and should not affect general relation with China. Except if China choose to escalate things further...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*President Jokowi wants priority for Natuna economic development*
Kamis, 23 Juni 2016 17:16 WIB | 445 Views




President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) at KRI Imam Bonjol warship, Natuna, Riau Islands Province, Tuesday (June 23, 2016). (ANTARA/Setpres-Krishadiyanto)

Ranai (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) wants to give priority for the Natuna islands in economic development especially in fishery and energy sectors, Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi said.

"Development of outermost areas needs special addressing and should be given priority," the minister said in a news conference after a limited cabinet meeting led by President Jokowi on board a warship KRI Imam Bonjol sailing in the South China Sea on Thursday.

The visit to Natuna by President Jokowi and a number of cabinet ministers and security officials followed last weeks incident when an Indonesian warship seized a Chinese fishing boat found poaching in the Indonesian exclusive economic zone. 

The boat one of a group of ten Chinese fishing vessels was stopped after the navy ship fired shots to the air and to the sea in front of the boat.

China protested and said a crewmen was injured but the Indonesian government denied the claim saying no one was injured.

Observers said the visit to Natuna was to emphasize Jakartas determination to protect the countrys sovereignty over Natuna water territory and control of its exclusive economic zone.

Retno said the sovereignty of the country in Natuna has to be protected.

She said Indonesia is a big country and seas make up two third of the territory.

"From the beginning the government of President Jokowi has shown greater attention to development of outer regions and this time it is the turn of the Natuna islands, which are among the countrys outermost regions," she said.

She said at the meeting , the president heard reports from his ministries about projects to be built and progress of projects under construction in Natuna.

Natuna is known to have one of the largest oil and gas reserves in the world and its sea fish riches have attracted foreign fishing boats to poach in its water.

"According to Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Sudirman Said, there are 16 offshore oil and gas blocks in Natuna and five of them have been in operation and the rest are in the process of development," Retno said. 

Meanwhile Marine and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiati reported about development of integrated project in fishery sector in Natuna, she said.

Military Chief General Gatot Nurmantyo reported about plan to build defense system around Natuna.

Also attending the meting were Coordinating Minister for Law, Security and Political Affairs Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan, Minister for National Development Planning Sofyan Djalil and Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung.
(Uu.H-ASG/O001)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ants-priority-for-natuna-economic-development

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*African, Asian States Interested in Buying Modernized Russian Il-76 Planes*


Russian Aviaton » Monday June 20, 2016 19:18 MSK


According to the managing director of aircraft-maker Aviastar-SP, African and Asian states are expressing interest to procure Russia's Ilyushin Il-76-MD-90A heavy military transport aircraft.

African and Asian states are expressing interest to procure Russia's Ilyushin Il-76-MD-90A heavy military transport aircraft, the managing director of aircraft-maker Aviastar-SP said.

"We are receiving calls and appeals over this aircraft. It shows a wide geography of interest among costumers. Commonwealth of Independent States (CIS) members, Southeast Asian and African states express their interest. That is why this aircraft has very good [export] prospects," Andrey Kapustin told RIA Novosti in an interview.

The Aviastar-SP enterprise is part of the United Aircraft Corporation (UAC), which is engaged in exports issues, according to Kapustin.

The enterprise has started to construct five Il-76-MD-90A planes in 2016 and the deliveries of three planes to the Russian Defense Ministry are scheduled for 2017, Kapustin added. The mass production of the aircraft will start after a technical modernization program is finished at the Aviastar-SP plant.

The Il-76MD-90A is a modernized version of Russia's world-famous Il-76 transport aircraft, featuring a fully-digital flight control system, new avionics and PS-90A-76 engines with improved fuel efficiency systems. The aircraft was designed for transportation of troops, heavy and large-size machinery and cargoes, as well as for landing of military personnel, hardware and cargoes by parachute or landing way.


http://www.ruaviation.com/news/2016/6/20/5739/?h


----------



## MarveL

faries said:


> Formation of Navy's special forces: KOPASKA



repost kakak.... 






jaketnya abu2 nya keren euy. Where we can get that? anyone?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Krakatau Class

MarveL said:


> repost kakak....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaketnya abu2 nya keren euy. Where we can get that? anyone?



Don't you have Lazada en Francais ?
Just Lazada it bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Mr. President

on board KRI Imam Bonjol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MacanJawa

old parchim without antiship missile


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## radialv

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 313059


Wuihhhhh........ our brand new javelin....


----------



## Bennedict

KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda-367 (Sigma-class) at Peacekeeping Mission with German Navy Erfurt Frigate F262
big thanks to its uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

*Jokowi to focus on fisheries, energy development in Natuna*






Chinese coast guard ship 3303 passes near the Imam Bonjol warship 383 as the Indonesian Navy pursues the Han Tan Cou fishing vessel entering Indonesia's Natuna waters on June 17. The Navy caught the China-flagged vessel suspected of illegal fishing in Indonesian waters.(Antara/Photo Courtesy of The Navy's Western Region Fleet Command (Koarmabar))

President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo instructed his Cabinet ministers to develop the fisheries and energy sectors in the Natuna, Riau Islands, during a limited meeting held on board the Imam Bonjol warship in the area on Thursday, in a bold move to convey Indonesia's sovereignty to the international community in recent light of fishing spats in the region with China.

"Aside from economic developments in the fields of fisheries as well as oil and gas, the Indonesian Military (TNI) commander also conveyed plans to develop the defense infrastructure in Natuna and its surrounding area," Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi said in a statement.

Retno said Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti confirmed in the meeting plans for integrated marine and fisheries-centered development in the area. In recent months, a string of incidents involving Chinese fishing boats have led to the detainment of a number of Chinese nationals, whom the government claim were fishing in their “traditional fishing zone”. Indonesia has rejected such claims, saying that they were encroaching on Indonesia's exclusive economic zone (EEZ).

In the field of energy, Retno said Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Sudirman Said confirmed that from the 16 oil and gas blocks surrounding the Natuna Islands, five blocks were running production while 11 others were in the exploration stage.

Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister Luhut Pandjaitan, who was also present at the press conference, responded to questions from reporters regarding power supplies.

"The minister said gas was being diverted to Pemping Island and would provide electricity supply of approximately 50 megawatts," Luhut said.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...n-fisheries-energy-development-in-natuna.html


*Jokowi marks RI’s turf*

Ina Parlina and Fadli | The Jakarta Post | Natuna, Riau Islands/Batam
Fri, June 24 2016 | 07:58 am






On the frontline: President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo (center), accompanied by Navy chief of staff Adm. Ade Supandi (left) and other senior officials, inspects the warship KRI Imam Bonjol 383 after a Cabinet meeting onboard in the Natuna waters, Riau Islands, on Thursday. Of late, Chinese fishing vessels have several times encroached into Indonesia’s Natuna waters to catch fish illegally.(Courtesy Setpres/Krishadiyanto)

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo made his first visit to Natuna, Riau Islands, on Thursday, aboard a warship in a robust display of Jakarta’s sovereignty over the territory.

On board the Navy’s KRI Imam Bonjol, Jokowi, who has been looking to shift the nation from its Java-centric development agenda to a more inclusive development program, brought his focus to bear on developing the region, which is rich in fisheries and natural resources.

Such development of Natuna Islands will be essential not only to ensure local people’s welfare, but also to prevent other countries from enforcing any claim over Indonesia’s vast maritime territory, as Jakarta remains adamant that there is no dispute over its claims in the South China Sea.

Border regions, such as Natuna, which is located about 550 kilometers northeast of Batam Island, have long been neglected. In 2002, Indonesia lost its case against Malaysia over Sipadan and Ligitan — two small islands off East Kalimantan — as a result of Kuala Lumpur’s effective occupancy of the islands, and because of Jakarta tardiness in preparing a legitimate claim.

In a rare gesture, the President on Thursday held a limited Cabinet meeting on board the Imam Bonjol in the Natuna Sea, some 30 minutes from the main Natuna island, instructing his ministers to focus on economic development, while at the same time maintaining the country’s territorial integrity.

Significantly, the Imam Bonjol recently arrested a Chinese fishing vessel operating illegally in Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone (EEZ).

Taking place in a cabin only able to accommodate around 10 people, each minister gave their presentation to the President.

“First, the President instructed [us] to develop the economy — particularly in terms of fisheries and oil and gas — in Natuna Islands and the surrounding area,” Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi told a press conference after the meeting.






Other ministers attending the meeting were Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Luhut Pandjaitan, Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti, Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Sudirman Said, National Development Planning Minister Sofyan Djalil and Indonesian Military (TNI) chief Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo.

In the meeting, Susi discussed developing an integrated maritime and fisheries center in the area, while the government is also seeking to relocate about 6,000 fishermen from overcrowded fishing grounds around Java Island to less crowded, fish-rich waters, including those around Natuna.

“It’s better than having other people [illegal poachers] operating here,” Luhut said.

Sudirman identified around 16 oil and gas blocks in the area, of which five are already operating and 11 are still in the exploration stage.

One of the gas-rich blocks in Natuna is the East Natuna block, which has total proven reserves of 46 trillion cubic feet (tcf) of gas, making it the largest gas reserve in Asia. However, the gas field has a high CO2 level of around 71 percent, necessitating advanced technology and huge investment to develop it.

As reported earlier, the block needs between US$20 billion and $40 billion in investment. State-owned Pertamina, US-based ExxonMobil, France’s Total SA and Thailand’s PTT Exploration and Production (PTT EP) are among the oil and gas firms reportedly interested in the block.

Aside from economic development, the meeting also discussed a plan to improve national defense in Natuna and its surroundings. However, Luhut said the government was still studying the plan.

During Jokowi’s brief time on board the Imam Bonjol, the warship also took a brief tour of Indonesia’s waters surrounding Natuna’s main island.

Luhut insisted that Jokowi’s rare gesture was not aimed at showing Indonesia’s teeth to China amid the latter’s recent assertiveness in the South China Sea. “We remain friendly with China and other countries,” the top security minister said.

The Riau Islands administration praised Jokowi’s visit, calling on the President to name Natuna as a special economic zone (KEK) to boost more integrated development and attract foreign investment into the area, just like its neighboring Batam Island.

“If Natuna is managed using the same pattern implemented in Batam, we will have better development there, and investors will have more opportunities to invest,” Riau Islands administration spokesman Hery Mokhrizal said, adding that the administration had formally filed the proposal with Jokowi.

Imam Bonjol’s captain, Maj. Ali Setiandy, said Jokowi’s visit certainly boosted the morale of the Navy in maintaining the country’s sovereignty in the Natuna waters in line with the existing rule of law, including taking stern measures against illegal fishing.

“We are here and ready to carry out our duty in line with existing regulations,” he added.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/06/24/jokowi-marks-ris-turf.html


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The upcoming LST AT-4 (modified teluk bintuni class - 117 meter)
 *video render*: _https://scontent-sit4-1.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/13276878_1129729453744231_2011747547_n.mp4_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Selat Lampa Port, Natuna









Pelabuhan perikanan di Natuna yg direncanakan oleh Bu Susi. Progress pengerjaan 70 %.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

MacanJawa said:


> old parchim without antiship missile


Asuw Role,no need Ashm



pr1v4t33r said:


> The upcoming LST AT-4 (modified teluk bintuni class - 117 meter)
> *video render*: _https://scontent-sit4-1.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/13276878_1129729453744231_2011747547_n.mp4_
> 
> View attachment 313111


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT.Di fixed wing hangar
*video:* _https://scontent-sit4-1.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/13498755_1619784718313699_2057947274_n.mp4_

AS332M Super Puma | Tjilik Riwut, Palangkaraya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz




----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sejumlah teknisi menyelesaikan produksi pesawat NC212i di hanggar PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI), Bandung, Jawa Barat, Jumat (24/6). 





Pesawat NC212i merupakan pesawat multiguna generasi terbaru dengan daya angkut 28 penumpang, yang sepenuhnya dikerjakan oleh PT DI dan diproduksi untuk memenuhi pesanan dari Negara Filipina sebanyak dua unit dan 3 unit pesanan dari Negara Vietnam untuk kebutuhan militer seperti patroli maritim dan penjaga pantai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Firing Test BTR-4M for Marine Corps

#ukraine #IFV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> weee.. ada marinirnya.. udah fix ini ya..


Yap, for unnamed southeast asia country with purple berret  masalah Berapa unitnya ada yang tau gak?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Yap, for unnamed southeast asia country with purple berret masalah Berapa unitnya ada yang tau gak?


5 unit  klo bagus baru order lagi...


----------



## Nike

@Jakartans@PkDef 

indo will get new Opv and warships soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> @Jakartans@PkDef
> 
> indo will get new Opv and warships soon



tambahan dari kontrak PKR ya? atau ada yang tidak terduga lagi macam F2000 Nahkoda Ragam?


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> tambahan dari kontrak PKR ya? atau ada yang tidak terduga lagi macam F2000 Nahkoda Ragam?



yoi, we will get additional contract for PKR, OPV and heavy Frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## satria

madokafc said:


> yoi, we will get additional contract for PKR, OPV and heavy Frigate


Mantap ini mah kalau heavy frigate beneran.btw produk local apa bukan??☺


----------



## Nike

satria said:


> Mantap ini mah kalau heavy frigate beneran.btw produk local apa bukan??☺



bukan, contendernya ada dari Denmark dan India yang jelas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Morocco: Indonesia’s Long-Time Best Friend*
Though their relationship doesn’t receive much press, Morocco-Indonesia ties are flourishing.

By Muhammad Zulfikar Rakhmat
June 24, 2016

It is not widely known that a country in far away North Africa considers Indonesia as a best friend, as close as old brothers. Despite not receiving much international attention, the tight relationship between Indonesia and Morocco has been going on for more than 50 years and is now expanding into different fields.

Even though official diplomatic ties were established in 1960, the relationship between the two nations can be dated back to fourteenth century, when a Moroccan traveler named Ibn Batuta visited the court of Samudra Pasai Sultanate in North Sumatra. A close modern-day relationship was cemented during the Asian-African Conference in 1955, at which Jakarta gave its full support to Moroccan independence.

Following the establishment of formal diplomatic ties in 1960, Indonesia’s first president, Sukarno, visitedMorocco’s capital, Rabat, in the same year. It was not all smooth sailing, however. In 1967, the Indonesian embassy in Rabat was closed due to the worsening political situation in Indonesia; it re-opened in 1985. A year later the Moroccan government opened its embassy in Jakarta.

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
Today, political positions embraced by Jakarta, which often align closely with Rabat’s, have further cemented the political bonds. The most important example is Indonesia’s support of Morocco in the Western Sahara issue involving separatist activities.

In 2008, in a demonstration of their political relationship, the two countries held a high-profile meeting led by both foreign ministers. During these meetings, several agreements and MoUs were signed, including an Agreement on Economic, Scientific, and Technical Cooperation and an MoU on Bilateral Cooperation.

The local governments of the two countries also enjoy close ties. In 1990, Jakarta and Casablanca, Morocco’s largest city, signed a sister city agreement. To demonstrate the strength of their relationship, a famous shopping avenue in Jakarta was named , _Jalan Casablanca_. Meanwhile, in Rabat, an avenue was named after Sukarno, to commemorate his 1960 visit as a token of friendship. In 2014, West Sumatra province inked a sister province agreement with Fes-Boulemane region.

In addition to political ties, the trade between Jakarta and Rabat has grown in recent years. Morocco mainlyexports phosphate, fertilizers, chemicals, iron, and steel rods. Meanwhile, Indonesia sends its coffee, glassware, spices, tea, palm oil, furniture, and garments to Morocco. Particularly important is that Morocco is home to 75 percent of the world’s reserves of phosphates, which Indonesian needs to manufacture fertilizer. To complement their growing economic ties, in 2013 the two governments agreed to establish a joint commission to strengthen ties in several spheres, including trade and investment. An MoU signed in the same year called for capacity building cooperation, exchange of training, as well as increased connectivity between the two countries.

Since 2010, Moroccan business people have visited Indonesia at least once a year for the annual Jakarta Fair. A forum with the theme “Opportunities and Challenges for Strengthening Trade Relations between Indonesia and Morocco” was also held in Rabat in 2013. The event, attended by several Moroccan ministers and high-profile politicians, was used by Indonesia to showcase its products in several fields.

The next year, in May 2014, at the initiative of the Islamic Center for Development and Trade in Casablanca, a meeting was held to examine ways to enhance the relationship. The meeting revolved around the promotion of Indonesian products in the North African nation, particularly handicrafts, agroindustry, textiles, cement, and oil. The organization of such forums exemplifies how the two countries see benefits in their relationship. These efforts were reinforced by the opening of the Trading House Representative Office for West Java Province and Morocco-Indonesia Business Council in Casablanca in April and October 2014 respectively to promote trade between Indonesia and Morocco.

Ties are also strengthened by the visa-free entry policy allowing Indonesians and Moroccans to visit each other’s counties more freely. This has particularly helped increase the number of tourists between the two countries. It is therefore not surprising that the the two governments are bolstering their ties in the field of tourism, including exchanging experience and expertise, encouraging tour operators to work together, as well as organizing exploratory missions to benefit private operators and investors.

Cooperation has also expanded into people-to-people ties, including religion, education, and culture. The strong religious cooperation between the two countries is symbolized by the presence of a mosque named _Masjid Indonesia _(Indonesian Mosque) in Kenitra, Morocco. Religious ties between Jakarta and Rabat mainly take place in the form of scholarships. After the signing of MoU on Cooperation in the Area of Religious Affairs in 1994, the government in Rabat offered scholarship for Indonesian students to study Arabic literature and Islamic studies in several universities in Morocco. Every year, Morocco, through the Agence Marocaine de Cooperation Internationale, allocates funding for 15 Indonesians to receive the scholarship. Other educational partnership include the MoU between Pusat Studi Al Qur’an (Qur’an Studies Center) in Jakarta and several Islamic institutions in Morocco.

The State University of Jakarta has also signed an agreement with Mohammed V University in Rabat on the teaching of Bahasa Indonesia. The Indonesian language has been taught in the university since 2012. On the other hand, IAIN Imam Bonjol Padang has inked a deal with University of Sidi Mohammed Ben Abdellah (USMBA) Fez to teach Arabic.

In the field of culture, Morocco hosts several cultural events such as the Indonesian Food Festival and Les Journess de la Culture Asiatique. Indonesian Cultural Day is also annually held at several institutions in Morocco.

Relations continue to expand, albeit under the radar. Contacts have been made to explore the possibilities of expanding cooperation in the field of agriculture, especially agricultural research and the exchange of agricultural experts. Given Indonesia’s strong agricultural industry, this field is ripe for cooperation.

There is also the potential for an expanded relationship in the field of infrastructure. In early 2015, Indonesia’s state construction company PT Wijaya Karya announced plans to cooperate with the Islamic Development Bank to work on a shopping mall project in Morocco.

As the growing partnership appears to be mutually advantageous for both sides, Indonesia and Morocco are expected to boost their long-held partnership in the coming years. This relationship may expand into other fields, including military ties and microfinance. For the Moroccans, strong ties with Indonesia offer them low-cost consumer products and much-needed foreign investments. Meanwhile, Morocco presents an opportunity for Indonesians to access a promising consumer market for their exports and investments, as well as agateway for Jakarta to expand, both politically and economically, to Europe.

_Muhammad Zulfikar Rakhmat is a Ph.D researcher at the University of Manchester.

http://thediplomat.com/2016/06/morocco-indonesias-long-time-best-friend/_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_http://www.manilatimes.net/china-sea-issue/269749/_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## wiwidt




----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> yoi, we will get additional contract for PKR, OPV and heavy Frigate



Wow Iver Huitfeldt vs Shivalik nih kayaknya  kalo contendernya India dan Denmark. Dari segi harga juga ga jauh beda, 325 vs 340 Mils. 

Kenapa ga opt buat beli destroyer aja macam Kolkata class


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> Wow Iver Huitfeldt vs Shivalik nih kayaknya  kalo contendernya India dan Denmark. Dari segi harga juga ga jauh beda, 325 vs 340 Mils.
> 
> Kenapa ga opt buat beli destroyer aja macam Kolkata class



no money yet, but i believe they want it


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Beli yg buatan Denmark aja:
https://defencyclopedia.com/2016/01/02/top-10-most-powerful-frigates-in-the-world/


----------



## Nike

we had those electro jammer pod

credit to aryo.nu


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Heavy frigate bakal masuk rencana pengadaan tahun kapan?



antara 2018-2022











NLAW of Indonesian Army
credit toaryo.nu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MacanJawa

madokafc said:


> yoi, we will get additional contract for PKR, OPV and heavy Frigate



heavy frigatenya apaan? bocoran dong



pr1v4t33r said:


> _http://www.manilatimes.net/china-sea-issue/269749/_



itu yang bawa bendera siapa ya?


----------



## Bennedict

CCG vs FPB-57, look at CCG's weaponry were aimed while our guns keep unprovoked

credit to Indomil.com


----------



## Nike

Indonesia is user of Hagglund Bv206, at least three Department using them































http://www.indomiliter.com/mil-mi-26-kandidat-helikopter-angkut-raksasa-untuk-puspenerbad-tni-ad/

according to Indomiliter sources, Indonesia is considering to purchase Mi-26 heavylift copper


----------



## satria

MacanJawa said:


> heavy frigatenya apaan? bocoran dong
> 
> 
> 
> itu yang bawa bendera siapa ya?


Rodrigo duterte presiden terpilih Filipina yang sangat dibenci military fansboy filipin.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

MacanJawa said:


> heavy frigatenya apaan? bocoran dong
> 
> 
> 
> itu yang bawa bendera siapa ya?



Duterte mas.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Udah pernah di share dulu, cuma sebagai pengingat karena Madoka nyebut2 pengadaan OPV. Buatan mana nih kira2?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> RMAF C130 intercepted by Indonesian fighter jets en route to Labuan
> KUALA LUMPUR: The Defence Ministry has received a report that a Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF) aircraft was intercepted by Indonesian fighter jets en route to Labuan, Sabah today. The incident happened when the C130 transport aircraft was flying at the airspace near Indonesia's Natuna Island.
> 
> Read More : _http://www.nst.com.my/news/2016/06/...epted-indonesian-fighter-jets-en-route-labuan_



Dijelaskannya, pesawat Malaysia yang melintasi wilayah Indonesia itu adalah pesawat jenis Hercules C-130. Pesawat Indonesia tidak sampai mengudara untuk memperingatkan
pesawat Malaysia tersebut.
"Jadi kita melalui komunikasi yang stand by di Natuna, kita hanya memperingatkan. Iya, betul (komunikasi radio ke pilot)," ujarnya.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> @Jakartans@PkDef
> 
> indo will get new Opv and warships soon


Good news! SIGMA variant or different shipyard?


----------



## faries

how many PKR will be signed in the new contract tant @madokafc?

it's better to choose Iver Huitfeld by the price and by its modularity system.


----------



## faries

*WARTAKEPRI.co.id, NATUNA* – Pada pukul 10.37 WIB Komandan Skadron Udara 16 menerima perintah dari Komando Sektor Pertahanan Udara Nasional I (Kosekhanudnas I) Jakarta bahwa ada pesawat asing yang melintasi Wilayah Udara Natuna NKRI tanpa izin, Sabtu (25/06/2016).

Kemudian Skadron Udara 16 menindak lanjuti perintah tersebut dan segera menyiapkan pesawat untuk melaksanakan Intersept dengan Crew, Pesawat TS-1608 yang di Piloti langsung oleh Danskadron Udara 16 Letkol Pnb Nur Alimi dan Pesawat TS-1610 oleh Lettu Pnb Nehemia Anang dengan Call sign Rydder Flight dan Airborne pada pukul 10.56 Wib.

Pesawat Tempur F-16 milik TNI AU tersebut langsung menuju kesasaran yang diberikan oleh Satuan Radar 212 Ranai, Natuna.

Selanjutnya pada pukul 11.04 Wib, 2 pesawat Tempur TNI AU berhasil mengidentifikasi satu pesawat asing tersebut dengan jenis C-130 Hercules yang terbang di ketinggian Flight 230 di wilayah barat Natuna.

Rydder Flight mendapat perintah untuk melaksanakan pengusiran dari wilayah teretorial NKRI dan tetap melaksanakan penugasan sampai dengan pesawat asing tersebut benar-benar keluar dari wilayah NKRI.

Setelah melaksanakan pengusiran, Rydder Flight (2 F-16) melaksanakan patroli udara di sekitar wilayah udara diatas perairan Natuna,untuk meyakinkan tidak ada lagi pesawat asing yang masuk NKRI tanpa izin yang jelas dan Rydder Flight (2 F-16) kembali ke Lanud Ranai pada pukul 12.02 Wib.

Komandan Lanud Ranai, Kolonel Pnb Nurtantio Affan, SE.,MH mengatakan, “ Keberadaan Unsur tempur di Lanud Ranai dalam rangka Tangkis Sergap yang diselenggarakan Komando Pertahanan Udaran Nasional Jakarta ini sangat penting berada posisi natuna yang strategis, pesawat tempur F-16 ini dapat kita operasikan bukan hanya mengamati di atas permukaan udara tetapi sampai dipermukan air hingga mampu menjaga wilayah NKRI.” Jelas Danlanud.Pen.Ranai

Tampak gambar: 2 (Dua) Pesawat Tempur TNI AU Jenis F-16 TS-1608 yang di Piloti langsung oleh Danskadron Udara 16 Letkol Pnb Nur Alimi dan Pesawat TS-1610 oleh Lettu Pnb Nehemia Anang dengan Call sign Rydder Flight Pesawat kembali Pangkalan TNI Angkatan Udara Ranai setelah mengusir pesawat asing jenis C-130 Hercules, Sabtu(25/6).(pen.Ranai/rikcy)

- See more at: http://wartakepri.co.id/2016/06/25/...esia-usir-pesawat-asing/#sthash.dCWkyQlI.dpuf


*Air Force expels foreign military plane from Natuna airspace*

Batam | Mon, June 27 2016 | 12:20 pm





On the frontline: President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo (center), accompanied by Navy chief of staff Adm. Ade Supandi (left) and other senior officials, inspects the KRI Imam Bonjol 383 warship after a Cabinet meeting onboard in Natuna waters, Riau Islands, last Thursday. Of late, Chinese fishing vessels have several times encroached into Indonesia’s waters around the Natunas to catch fish illegally.(Courtesy Setpres/Krishadiyanto)

The visit of President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo to Natuna waters on June 23 has not become a strong signal that Indonesia will never tolerate any intrusion into its territory because a foreign military plane, a Hercules C 130, still dared to fly in Natuna airspace on Saturday.

Two Indonesian F-16 military planes from the Air Force had to chase the foreign plane away from the Natuna airspace.

Ranai Air Base commander Col. Nurtantio Affan told _thejakartapost.com_ on Sunday that his command had got an order from Jakarta to immediately expel the foreign plane that had entered Indonesian territory illegally.

“We did not manage to detect what country the plane came from, but we have sent it away to the north of Natuna Island,” Nurtantio said, adding that the Indonesian plane had tried to communicate with the foreign plane, but the foreign plane did not respond.

Quoting a source from _Angkasa_ magazine,_ tribunnews.com_ reported that the plane was a Malaysian plane that was flown from Subang, Malaysia.

The Indonesian F-16s that were tasked to expel the foreign plane were piloted by Air Squadron commander Lt. Col. Nur Alimi and First. Lt. Col. Nehemia Anang. They flew F-16 TS-1608 and TS-1610 planes.

They started to fly at 10:56 a.m. local time and detected the foreign plane at 11:04 a.m.

Nurtantio said that since January, the Indonesian Air Force had ungraded the status of the Ranai Air Base from Type C to B and the commander was also upgraded from a lieutenant colonel to colonel. “Currently, we have four to six planes on standby. We can ask for additional planes from other squadrons if they are needed,” he added. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...eign-military-plane-from-natuna-airspace.html


----------



## Krakatau Class

madokafc said:


> bukan, contendernya ada dari Denmark dan India yang jelas



Tan, kenapa ya kalo kapal kita ga pernah ngelirik Rusky ?
Bahkan sampe lontong aja mbulet bertahun-tahun kaga jadi2.
Walau setelah gw pikir2 ga cuma Indonesia aja sih yang begitu. Cuma Viet yang ngambil kapal ke mereka.


----------



## faries

*Saab officially offer JAS39 Gripen to Indonesia*
Point of interest:
- 6 of 12 will be assembled in Indonesia
- Involvement of Universities, research institution and defence industries (triple helix)
- contract value for 1 squadron $ 1.14 B, 85% of the value will be transfer of technology & industrial cooperation
- 12 month fighter arrival guarantee after signing
- easy maintenance

*Saab Swedia resmi tawarkan JAS39 Gripen kepada Indonesia*

Senin, 27 Juni 2016 23:07 WIB | 3.660 Views
Pewarta: Ade Marboen






Sosok JAS39 Gripen NG saat diluncurkan secara perdana kepada publik undangan, di Lingkoping, Swedia, Rabu waktu setempat. Walau sepintas sama dengan JAS39 Gripen C/D, namun banyak inovasi teknologi terkini disematkan di dalamnya, termasuk teknologi "supercruise" yang memungkinkan dia meningkatkan kecepatan tanpa after burner. Teknologi ini sebetulnya lebih banyak diterapkan pada pesawat tempur mesin ganda, semisal Eurofighter Typhoon. (www.antaranews.com/Ade P Marboen)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Pesawat tempur multi peran buatan Saab Swedia, JAS39 _Gripen_, secara resmi telah ditawarkan kepada pemerintah Indonesia.

“Kami telah mengajukan proposal resmi kepada Kementerian Indonesia pada Februari lalu dan kami menawarkan berbagai pola kerja sama dan transfer teknologi yang baik,” kata Kepala Saab Indonesia, Carl Calqvist, di Jakarta, Senin malam.

Sejauh ini JAS39 _Gripen_ telah dibuat hingga versi JAS39 Gripen A/B, JAS39_Gripen_ C/D, dan JAS39 _Gripen NG_ (E/F) yang teknologinya melongkapi pesawat tempur di kelasnya. Sebagai misal, jarak tempuhnya1.680 kilometer alias berdiameter 3.360 kilometer, atau lebih dari setengah panjang wilayah Indonesia.

Untuk Indonesia, katanya, Saab membuka seluas-luasnya pilihan varian yang diinginkan, apakah JAS39 _Gripen_ C/D atau JAS39 _Gripen_ NG (E/F), yang baru diluncurkan pada 18 Mei 2016 lalu di Linkoping, Swedia.

Saab dari kantor pusatnya di Stockholm, kata dia, menawarkan pola pembelian dan kerja sama serta pengembangan dan teknologi untuk satu skuadron pesawat tempur. Jumlah normatif pesawat tempur dalam satu skuadron adalah 16 unit walau bisa lebih banyak atau lebih sedikit dari angka itu.

“Yang menarik, *enam di antara jumlah yang dibeli Indonesia itu nanti akan dirakit di Indonesia. Ini proses penting untuk penguasaan teknologinya*,” kata dia.

*Pelibatan perguruan tinggi dan institusi penelitian-pengembangan dan industri pertahanan nasional yang terletak di Indonesia juga masuk dalam pasal tawaran proposal itu.*

Dia katakan, paling tidak 1.000 tenaga kerja ahli Indonesia bisa turut dalam proyek pengembangan berbasis pembelian JAS39 _Gripen_ dari Saab itu.

Swedia sangat dikenal dengan konsep _Triple Helix_-nya, di mana pemerintah, institusi pendidikan tinggi-penelitian dan pengembangan, dan industri pertahanan berada dalam visi dan derap langkah yang sama.

“Kami bukan negara _super power_ dan kami sangat sadar itu. Inilah yang membuat kami mengembangkan semuanya secara cerdas dan terpadu dalam sistem yang telah teruji dan kami menaruh perhatian sangat besar pada kualitas SDM,” kata dia.

Sisa dari unit JAS39 _Gripen_ yang dipesan Indonesia, katanya, dibangun di hanggar produksinya di Linkoping, Swedia. “Akan dikerjakan bersama dengan para teknisi dan ahli dari Indonesia dalam proses pembuatan dari awal hingga akhir di hanggar produksinya di Linkoping,” kata Calqvist.

“Semuanya nanti akan menyesuaikan dengan keperluan Indonesia dan kami terbuka untuk berdialog tentang itu,” kata dia.

Dia mengungkap *nilai kontrak yang bisa diajukan, yaitu 1,14 miliar dolar Amerika Serikat untuk paket pembelian satu skuadron JAS39 Gripen itu.*

“Saya bisa katakan, *85 persen dari jumlah itu akan berupa alih teknologi dan kerja sama industri pertahanan yang produknya bisa dipergunakan untuk kepentingan lain,* sesuai keperluan Indonesia,” kata dia.

Jika Indonesia menunjukkan komitmennya, kata dia, salah satu hal penting yang juga Saab ajukan adalah investasi dari sisi Indonesia pada aspek peningkatan kualitas SDM Indonesia untuk bidang teknik dan rekayasa teknologi.

Dia menyatakan, ada beberapa skema dan tahapan yang dirancang dalam pola kerja sama pada proposal itu.

Operator —dalam hal ini TNI AU— di antaranya akan bisa memperbaiki dan mereparasi pada tahap tertentu sehingga menghemat pengeluaran untuk pemeliharaan dan perawatan karena bisa dilaksanakan di Indonesia.

Indonesia berniat mengganti armada F-5E/F _Tiger II_ di Skuadron Udara 14 TNI AU yang telah berdinas lebih dari 30 tahun dan teknologinya sudah jauh ketinggalan. Semula disebut-sebut akan ada beberapa pesawat tempur yang digadang-gadang akan beradu peruntungan.

Mereka adalah F-16 _Viper_ (alias F-16 _Block_ 60 _Fighting Falcon_) buatan Lockheed Martin, Amerika Serikat, Sukhoi Su-35 (Knaapo, Rusia), Eurofighter_Typhoon _(Airbus Military, konsorsium Airbus), dan JAS39 _Gripen_ C/D dan kini JAS39 Gripen NG (E/F) (Saab, Swedia).

Berbeda dengan yang lain-lain, *Saab menjamin unit pesawat tempur bermesin tunggal multi peran (interseptor, serang darat, dan pengamatan-pengendalian tempur) ini bisa mendarat di Bumi Pertiwi hanya 12 bulan setelah kontrak pasti ditandatangani.*

Umumnya pesawat tempur baru benar-benar hadir unitnya di negara pemesan antara tiga hingga lima tahun setelah kontrak pasti ditandatangani.

Ekskalasi pertahanan dan politik di Laut China Selatan serta zone ekonomi eksklusif Indonesia di perairan Kepulauan Natuna semakin tinggi dan Indonesia perlu pesawat tempur multi peran yang bisa digelar bahkan dari pangkalan aju dengan dukungan paling minim sekalipun.

Sampai saat ini, JAS39 _Gripen NG_ dan keluarga _Gripen_ secara keseluruhan merupakan “pendatang baru” dalam khasanah pesawat tempur canggih dunia.

JAS39 _Gripen_ diketahui --berdasarkan data teknis dan pengalaman empirik pengguna-- bisa lepas landas dan mendarat pada angka ratusan meter saja di jalan raya selebar 15 meter.

*Untuk mendukung operasionalisasi dan perawatan/pemeliharaan lapangan satu skuadron penuh JAS39 Gripen, cukup diladeni belasan teknisi dan peralatan serta suku cadang yang dibawa dalam satu C-130 Hercules.*

Dia berhadapan dengan keluarga Sukhoi Su-27, Su-30, dan Su-35, juga dengan keluarga F-16 _Fighting Falcon_, Eurofighter _Typhoon_, dan Dassault_Rafale_ (Prancis).

Editor: Ruslan Burhani

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016

http://www.antaranews.com/berita/570205/saab-swedia-resmi-tawarkan-jas39-gripen-kepada-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

ini namanya visual identification,kalo intercept harus diforce down


----------



## faries

Minimum Essential Force Batch 2' Budget
*Mengintip Budget MEF Tahap 2*

Created on Monday, 27 June 2016 16:39
Kabinet kerja pimpinan Presiden Joko Widodo sudah berlangsung hampir 2 tahun. Selama itu pula para antusias pertahanan harap harap cemas akan kelanjutan program Minimum Essensial Forces tahap 2. Hingga kini belum ada informasi sahih mengenai pengadaan alutsista baru. Namun ARCinc mendapatkan data resmi dari Pemerintah terkait kelanjutan MEF tahap 2.








Data itu berupa dana atau budget yang akan disediakan untuk pembangunan pertahanan tahun 2015-2019, bersumber dari Bappenas. Sebagaimana biasanya, sumber dana berasal dari pinjaman dalam negeri serta luar negeri.

Dari dana pinjaman luar negeri, total Kemenhan mendapat alokasi US $ 7,7 miliar, dengan porsi terbesar untuk TNI AU yairu senilai lebih dari 3 miliar dollar. Dilihat dari besaran dana, tampaknya TNI AU akan membeli fighter senilai 1,2 miliar dolar serta pesawat transport senilai 1 miliar dollar. Sementara TNI AL juga menitik beratkan pengadaan peralatan striking dengan membeli kapal selam senilai 1,2 miliar serta kapal perang senilai sekitar 1 miliar dolar. Sementara TNI AD juga mengedepankan pengadaan helikopter dan disusul artileri medan. Untuk jelasnya, simak bagan dibawah ini.






Lalu untuk pendanaan dari pinjaman dalam negeri juaranya adalah TNI AL dengan alokasi dana hampir Rp 7 trilyun. Hampir setengahnya dialokasikan untuk pengadaan KCR-60. Disusul pengadaan kapal OPV senilai 2 trilyun rupiah. TNI AD menjadi urutan kedua dengan alokasi dana pinjaman untuk kendaraan tempur. Sementara TNI AU dengan alokasi sekitar 3 trilyun rupiah, hampir setengahnya akan dibelikan NC-212 versi terbaru. Simak data dibawah ini untuk lengkapnya. Bisa pula disimpulkan pengadaan dari pinjaman dalam negeri lebih banyak diperuntukan untuk industri pertahanan dalam negeri.











Data data yang dikeluarkan bappenas ini tidak semuanya menyebutkan merk dan jenis alutsista tertentu. Utamanya untuk dana yang berasal dari pinjaman luar negeri. Namun dengan alokasi yang ada, bolehlah kita sedikit berharap pembangunan kekuatan TNI masih terus berlanjut.

http://www.arc.web.id/artikel/731-mengintip-budget-mef-tahap-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Army Multi Ranpur Simulator, made by local vendor in Bandung.
credit to @chendole at Formil Kaskus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

PAKAMLA

PT Tesco Marine

For Navy and Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> _http://www.arc.web.id/artikel/731-mengintip-budget-mef-tahap-2_



Any info for this items? What would we get? and how many units?
OPV : $150 million
Striking ship : $1.067 billion

- We'll spend $240 million for KCR-60 Missile boats+SEWACO+R&D. Pretty decent budget. We'll get many of them.
- For striking ships, i think most likely SIGMA frigate, we can get 4 units with that budget, but not fully armed. Then the replacemant program for VS class frigate will be completed.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Any info for this items? What would we get? and how many units?
> OPV : $150 million
> Striking ship : $1.067 billion


MOU Dengan Damen sudan ditekan tahun lalu buat OPV,ketertarikan atau LoI barangnya OPV yg 80m. MoU diteken tahun lalu di singapura. sekian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> MOU Dengan Damen sudan ditekan tahun lalu buat OPV,ketertarikan atau LoI barangnya OPV yg 80m. MoU diteken tahun lalu di singapura. sekian



thanks brah.. this one? how many units?

_*Offshore Patrol Vessel 1800*_


----------



## MacanJawa

so what about FA-50 aquisition? how many budget allocated for them?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2 Indonesian F16 intercept and repel black flight from Malaysian c130 above Natuna islands three days ago.

















Combat Boat, PATKAMLA Gebang





Combat Boat, Patkamla Mamburungan





Combat Boat, PATKAMLA Pulau Bakau


----------



## faries

Industry
*Indonesia approves defence ministry plans to acquire military communications satellite*

*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
28 June 2016






The Indonesian navy's Diponegoro (SIGMA)-class corvette KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda. The ship is one of a handful of platforms in the service equipped with satellite communication systems. Source: TNI-AL

*Key Points*

Indonesia has approved plans by the military to acquire a communications satellite that will be launched in 2019
Acquisition is expected to spur the usage of satellite-based communication systems across the Indonesian Armed Forces
The Indonesian House of Representatives commission on defence, intelligence, and foreign affairs (Komisi I) has approved a request for funding from the country's defence ministry and the Indonesian Armed Forces (Tentara Nasional Indonesia, or TNI) to acquire a satellite from Airbus Defence and Space for USD849.3 million.

Plans to acquire the satellite were approved on 27 June, according to a transcript of proceedings between Komisi I and the Indonesian Ministry of Defence and TNI, provided to _IHS Jane's_ on the day after.

The satellite will be used for military satellite communications on the L-Band frequency and is targeted for launch in 2019. The satellite is expected to be developed with input from the military and various Indonesian institutions, but Airbus Defence and Space will be fully responsible for its launch.

Upon launch, the satellite is expected to occupy the orbital slot of 123 degrees east longitude. The orbital slot, which has been allocated to Indonesia by the International Telecommunications Union, was previously occupied by the Garuda-1 satellite belonging to Asia Cellular Satellite. However, it has since been taken out of orbit due to various malfunctions.

The satellite's acquisition costs are expected to be disbursed by the Indonesian government over a five-year period leading up to 2019.

http://www.janes.com/article/61804/...-to-acquire-military-communications-satellite




Industry
*Hanwha Techwin wins deal to localise KFX engine production*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
28 June 2016

South Korea's Hanwha Techwin has secured a deal to support the country's "localisation" of components for the engines that will power the Republic of Korea Air Force's (RoKAF's) Korean Fighter Experimental (KFX) aircraft.

Hanwha Techwin said in a filing to the Korea Exchange on 27 June that the company has won a contract from the KFX prime contractor, Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI), to localise the production of the engine mounting system and to provide related technical services for the KFX programme.

Under the contract, which is worth KRW241 billion (USD2.4 million), Hanwha Techwin will supply "technical co-operation to support the localisation of the KFX engine development and manufacturing", said the filing.

http://www.janes.com/article/61817/hanwha-techwin-wins-deal-to-localise-kfx-engine-production


----------



## MarveL

pr1v4t33r said:


> 2 Indonesian F16 intercept and repel black flight from Malaysian c130 above Natuna islands three days ago.








_Indonesian Air Force F-16 spotted from a Royal Malaysian Air Force C-130 over the South China Sea near the Natuna islands. The F-16's we're visually identifying the RMAF C-130. 

Photo: RMAF, original source_


----------



## faries

*Bigger defence budget for Jakarta*





President Joko Widodo (left) visiting the Natuna Islands on a warship last Thursday. The visit was meant to send a strong signal that Jakarta is serious about defending the country's sovereignty over its maritime territories. PHOTO: EUROPEAN

*10% increase to $11b comes amid rising tension in South China Sea*
Francis Chan
Indonesia Bureau Chief

The Indonesian military will have a bigger budget this year to add more firepower to its arsenal in the air, on land and sea after Parliament yesterday agreed to raise the country's defence kitty for this year.

The nearly 10 per cent increase to 108.7 trillion rupiah (S$11 billion) comes amid recent tensions in the region fuelled by Beijing's overlapping claims in the South China Sea.

A large chunk of the funds will likely go to upgrades for its military assets in areas such as the Natuna Islands, said Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu yesterday.

China claims almost all of the South China Sea, while Vietnam, the Philippines, Malaysia and Brunei have overlapping claims.

Land reclamation works started by Beijing on the disputed islands and reefs in the area, as well as activities by its fishermen in disputed waters, have raised tensions in the region over the past year.


Indonesia is not a party to the disputes but became concerned after Beijing in March said the waters around the Natuna Islands, which are within Indonesia's exclusive economic zone, or EEZ, are part of its "traditional fishing grounds".

On the shopping list:




•Sukhoi Su-35 (above) fighter jets from Russia

•Raytheon AIM-120 advanced medium-range air-to-air missiles, or Amraams, from the United States





•Airbus A400M military transport aircraft (above) from Europe

•Diesel submarines from Russia, France and others

•Korean Fighter Experimental or KF-X next-generation fighter jets from South Korea

•ShinMaywa Industries' US-2 amphibious, search and rescue fixed-wing aircraft from Japan

News of the increase in Indonesia's defence budget comes after President Joko Widodo visited the Natunas last Thursday on a warship, in what was meant to be a strong signal that Jakarta is serious about defending the country's sovereignty over its maritime territories.

During a Cabinet meeting held on board the naval warship, Mr Joko asked for patrols in the Natunas to be stepped up. "I want the military and our coast guard to have improved radar technology, as well as better patrol capability," he added.

While there were no references to China as the House passed the defence budget yesterday, Beijing's expanding military reach in South-east Asia has led to rising military spending in the region, according to defence publication IHS Jane's. It has forecast that Asia-Pacific defence spending will increase about 23 per cent to US$533 billion (S$720 billion) annually by 2020, placing the region on a par with North America.

Indonesia, for instance, raised its defence spending last year by 16 per cent, and according to a policy paper by Mr Ryamizard, among his ministry's objectives for this year was to increase Indonesia's defence capability "to face threats and potential threats, and strengthen the country's maritime presence by way of fulfilling the minimum essential force by procuring satellites, drone systems and increased mobility capability".

Mr Ryamizard also wrote that he plans to "step up defence capability in defending borders in Kalimantan, Papua, Nusa Tenggara Timur and the small islands near the borders, with the main priority being the Natuna Islands". Mr Joko's administration stated early in his presidency that it plans to triple Indonesia's defence spending by 2019.

The Indonesian military has a long wish list, which includes potential deals to buy between eight and 10 Russian Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets, 36 Raytheon AIM-120 advanced medium-range air-to-air missiles, or Amraams, from the United States, and the Airbus A400M military transport aircraft from Europe, as well as diesel submarines, among others.

Indonesia signed a US$1.3 billion deal with South Korea in January to jointly develop the Korean Fighter Experimental, or KF-X next generation fighter jet. It was also reportedly interested in acquiring Japan's US-2 amphibious, fixed-wing aircraft for search-and-rescue operations.

http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se-asia/bigger-defence-budget-for-jakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> 10% increase to $11b comes amid rising tension in South China Sea



Wait... something is not right... Ahh, thats Sinkie dollar...


----------



## faries

*Indonesian armed forces can enter Philippine waters*

Arlina Arshad
Indonesia Correspondent

The Philippine government has given Indonesia's armed forces the green light to enter its territorial waters as part of efforts to rescue seven Indonesians allegedly held hostage by Abu Sayyaf militants.

Indonesian Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu, who met his Philippine counterpart Voltaire Gazmin in Manila on Sunday to discuss the hostage crisis, yesterday said: "The Philippines has agreed."

"There is a legal basis for it... It's a concrete step," he said, according to Detiknews.com website. "They have agreed to us entering their sea, and later on, to land."

Seven Indonesian sailors were taken hostage in the Sulu Sea on June 20 by gunmen believed to be Abu Sayyaf militants, in the third such abduction of Indonesians in recent months.

They were part of a 13-member crew that was manning the tugboat Charles 001, which was towing a barge called Robby 152. The other six crew members, along with the vessels, were released.

Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi told a press conference yesterday the defence ministers' meeting was "to increase defence cooperation to ensure the safety of boats from both countries sailing in the waters around Sulu".

The defence ministers have agreed to cooperate on rescuing the hostages and preventing a repeat of such incidents, she said.

Ms Retno said "intensive communication and coordination" is being carried out with related parties in both countries, and Indonesia's priority is to ensure the safety of the hostages.

"The hostages are in good condition," she said, adding that they are on the move but believed to be on Jolo island, in Sulu province, about 1,900km south of the capital Manila.

Ms Retno said she plans to meet the new Philippine foreign minister after tomorrow, when Mr Rodrigo Duterte is slated to be sworn in as president.

The Abu Sayyaf, notorious for kidnapping people and demanding millions of dollars in ransom for their return, in April abducted a group of Malaysian sailors in the same waters, releasing them early this month.

The militants also abducted 10 Indonesian sailors on March 29, and another four on April 15. All were released last month.

The latest abduction has prompted Indonesia to extend a moratorium on coal shipments to the Philippines, saying the move will remain in place until Manila can improve security in its waters. Indonesia supplies 70 per cent of the Philippines' coal import needs.

Indonesia's Transportation Ministry has also issued a notice informing all harbour masters that they are "strictly prohibited from issuing permits to all Indonesian-flagged vessels bound for the Philippines, without exception".

http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se-asia/indonesian-armed-forces-can-enter-philippine-waters


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Republic of Indonesian Navy KRI Diponegoro (365) arrives at Joint Base Pearl Harbor-Hickam for Rim of the Pacific 2016. Twenty-six nations, more than 40 ships and submarines, more than 200 aircraft and 25,000 personnel are participating in RIMPAC from June 30 to Aug. 4, in and around the Hawaiian Islands and Southern California. The world's largest international maritime exercise, RIMPAC provides a unique training opportunity that helps participants foster and sustain the cooperative relationships that are critical to ensuring the safety of sea lanes and security on the world's oceans. RIMPAC 2016 is the 25th exercise in the series that began in 1971. (U.S. Navy Photo By Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Phillip Pavlovich/RELEASED)

She is ready for the game

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaka404

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 314582
> View attachment 314583
> 
> *Royal Indonesian Navy KRI Diponegoro (365*) arrives at Joint Base Pearl Harbor-Hickam for Rim of the Pacific 2016. Twenty-six nations, more than 40 ships and submarines, more than 200 aircraft and 25,000 personnel are participating in RIMPAC from June 30 to Aug. 4, in and around the Hawaiian Islands and Southern California. The world's largest international maritime exercise, RIMPAC provides a unique training opportunity that helps participants foster and sustain the cooperative relationships that are critical to ensuring the safety of sea lanes and security on the world's oceans. RIMPAC 2016 is the 25th exercise in the series that began in 1971. (U.S. Navy Photo By Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Phillip Pavlovich/RELEASED)
> 
> She is ready for the game


lol... am guessing the oiginal writer of this is misinformed or he/she copy-paste the whole lines and forgetting to edit it thoroughly ...
@anas_nurhafidz can you edit your post at least.. Republic of Indonesian Navy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

KRI Bima Suci, successor of KRI Dewa Ruci, sea trial will be in May 2017.
http://arc.web.id/berita/49-tni-al13/732-selamat-datang-kri-bima-sakti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

PKR 10514

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MacanJawa

anas_nurhafidz said:


> PKR 10514
> 
> View attachment 314768
> View attachment 314769



wih ini dah dipasang gun nya?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Bima Suci under construction at Freire shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

KRI Bung Tomo (TOM-357) firing its main gun during an exercise around Natuna waters





The Mighty Parchim-class (KRI Imam Bonjol-383)


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Super Puma

@mrjeff


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

F16A Take off from Ranai AFB, Closest AFB From south China sea


----------



## Nike

Gubernur Jabar Pimpin Apel RamadniyaGubernur Jabar Ahmad Heryawan (tengah) dan Kapolda Jabar Irjen Pol Bambang Waskito (kiri) memegang senjata gas air mata saat memeriksa pasukan saat Apel Gelar Pasukan OPS Ramadniya 2016 di lapangan Tegallega, Bandung, Jawa Barat, Kamis (30/6/2016). Sebanyak 158 ribu personil dari Kepolisian, TNI dan instansi terkait diturunkan untuk disebar di tiga ribu pos pengamanan dan 1.200 pos pelayanan serta untuk mengamankan permukiman, tempat wisata, pelabuhan laut, rest area, tempat transaksi keuangan, tempat pembagian zakat ,dan lainnya selama mudik Lebaran 2016. (ANTARA FOTO/Novrian Arbi)







Gubernur Jabar Pimpin Apel RamadniyaGubernur Jabar Ahmad Heryawan (kedua kiri) dan Kapolda Jabar Irjen Pol Bambang Waskito (kiri) memeriksa pasukan saat Apel Gelar Pasukan OPS Ramadniya 2016 di lapang Tegallega, Bandung, Jawa Barat, Kamis (30/6/2016). Sebanyak 158 ribu personil dari Kepolisian, TNI dan instansi terkait diturunkan untuk disebar di tiga ribu pos pengamanan dan 1.200 pos pelayanan serta untuk mengamankan permukiman, tempat wisata, pelabuhan laut, rest area, tempat transaksi keuangan, tempat pembagian zakat ,dan lainnya selama mudik Lebaran 2016. (ANTARA FOTO/Novrian Arbi)







Gelar Pasukan Operasi Ramadniya 2016Sejumlah anggota Polisi menggunakan motor saat mengikuti apel gelar pasukan dalam rangka Operasi Ramadniya 2016 di Lapangan Karebosi, Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Kamis (30/6/2016). Apel gelar pasukan yang diikuti oleh aparat gabungan dari anggota Polri, TNI dan instansi terkait tersebut merupakan rangkaian pengamanan menjelang hari raya Idul Fitri 1437 H. (ANTARA FOTO/Abriawan Abhe)







Apel Pasukan Kesiapan MaydayAnggota Polres Jombang mengikuti apel gelar pasukan pengamanan Mayday di Mapolres, Jombang, Jawa Timur, Jumat (29/4/2016). Untuk mengamankan peringatan hari buruh internasional (May Day), Polres Jombang menyiagakan 750 personil gabungan TNI, Polri, Dishub, Satpol PP untuk mengamankan lokasi yang akan menjadi tempat demo para buruh. (ANTARA FOTO/Syaiful Arif)

*Indonesian police chief calls for anticipatory measures against terrorism*
Kamis, 30 Juni 2016 19:52 WIB | 1.147 Views




General Police Badrodin Haiti. (ANTARA/Sigid Kurniawan)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesia National Police Chief General Badrodin Haiti has called on all security personnel involved in the Ramadaniya Operation to ensure security during the post-fasting holiday of Lebaran and take anticipatory measures against any possible terror attacks.

"You must be able to respond quickly and correctly to any security disruption that happens," he said here on Thursday.

He said security personnel must adopt anticipatory measures against any possible threat of a terror action, sabotage or serious crime and prevent a possible sweep by mass organizations.

Badrodin added that financial transaction locations, rest areas, filling stations and other centers of public activities must be safeguarded as well.

He called on all security personnel to be prepared mentally and physically so that they can impart maximum service to the public during the holiday.

The general also emphasized the importance of security personnel in ensuring humane and proactive service for the public and increased alertness against possible security threats.

He said the police will deploy 158,402 security personnel jointly with other security agencies for an operation from June 30 to July 15.

The targets of the operation are locations of Eid prayers, residential areas, thoroughfares, tourist areas, terminals, stations, ports, airports and economic centers.

The government has predicted that up to 17.6 million people will travel home to commemorate Eid.

_(Reporting by Taufik Ridwan/Uu.H-YH/INE/KR-BSR)_

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...s-for-anticipatory-measures-against-terrorism


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New HQ vessel for Marine & Fishery Ministry under contruction at ULSTEIN VERFT AS shipyard, Norway. The vessel will be similar to ulstein, island venture class, but configured specifically to satisfy the client requirements and specs. _(island venture is, for your information 14.257 tonnes monster with 159.8 meter in length)_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

pr1v4t33r said:


> New HQ vessel for Marine & Fishery Ministry under contruction at ULSTEIN VERFT AS shipyard, Norway. The vessel will be similar to ulstein, island venture class, but configured specifically to satisfy the client requirements and specs. _(island venture is, for your information 14.257 tonnes monster with 159.8 meter in length)_



any info regarding the ship that is going to be constructed by PT PAL?


----------



## faries

is this diferent ship with ones that planned to be built in PAL? any info about the requirement that KKP want on Island Venture Class? its really big tonnage HQ ship...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

nufix said:


> any info regarding the ship that is going to be constructed by PT PAL?



PT PAL will be busy to fulfill order from the navy and from abroad. In 2017, Navy will order additional Makassar class LPD, and PT.PAL currently preparing to take order from the UEA, for even bigger LPD. Furthermore PT.PAL will need to build many more KCR-60, and PKR frigate.

Susi need this vessel right now while Natuna is hot. more momentum for her to speed things up... This vessel will be even bigger than the 12.000 ton China CG vessel...


----------



## nufix

pr1v4t33r said:


> PT PAL will be busy to fulfill order from the navy and from abroad. In 2017, Navy will order additional Makassar class LPD, and PT.PAL currently preparing to take order from the UEA, for even bigger LPD. Furthermore PT.PAL will need to build many more KCR-60, and PKR frigate.
> 
> Susi need this vessel right now while Natuna is hot. more momentum for her to speed things up... This vessel will be even bigger than the 12.000 ton China CG vessel...



PT PAL should focus on making ships heavier than 1000 DWT to speed things up, why not subcontract the construction of KCR 60 series to local and smaller shipyards?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2 smaller (83 meter) version of this vessel has already been made in Britoil Shipyard, Batam.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> New HQ vessel for Marine & Fishery Ministry under contruction at ULSTEIN VERFT AS shipyard, Norway. The vessel will be similar to ulstein, island venture class, but configured specifically to satisfy the client requirements and specs. _(island venture is, for your information 14.257 tonnes monster with 159.8 meter in length)_


Bentar sebentar, Nih kapal apa bener udah dipesan KKP atau hoax? Sumbernya dari salah satu blog dan sumber aslinya IMF? Kalo Pesud patroli dan Kapal markas ditolak DPR lah tiba tiba muncul barang dari norwegia?

Semoga bukan hoax


----------



## faries

aboard HNLMS De Ruyter, one of DZP class, cost $816 million each. credit to @gombaljaya at Formil Kaskus


----------



## radialv

Try to find our Sigma Warship .....# Rimpac

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

faries said:


> aboard HNLMS De Ruyter, one of DZP class, cost $816 million each. credit to @gombaljaya at Formil Kaskus



we should go for Iver Huitfeldt instead, the ship is cheaper (350++) but with similar anti-air defence set up like the DZP and Sachsen class


----------



## faries

maybe they do comparison tour @nufix, iver huitfeldt at the best with budget, thus it share same smart-L and APAR radar with DZP and Sachsen class. Its modular too, stanflex system if i dont mistaken.


----------



## nufix

faries said:


> maybe they do comparison tour @nufix, iver huitfeldt at the best with budget, thus it share same smart-L and APAR radar with DZP and Sachsen class. Its modular too, stanflex system if i dont mistaken.



Yeah, but with Iver, we have to accept the fact that the Hull is a derivative of the Absalon class. Maybe it will affect its maneuverability.


----------



## initial_d

Eid Mubarak for my moslem and Indonesian Brothers.
Minal Aidin Wal Faidzin, mohon maaf lahir dan Bathin.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Minal Aidin Wal Faidzin, mohon maaf lahir dan Bathin.



pr1v4t33r said:


> New HQ vessel for Marine & Fishery Ministry under contruction at ULSTEIN VERFT AS shipyard, Norway. The vessel will be similar to ulstein, island venture class, but configured specifically to satisfy the client requirements and specs.



Ralat, ternyata ini hanya kunjungan biasa. Susi memang naksir ini kapal, tapi anggaran kapal markas ditolak DPR beberapa minggu lalu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Pelaku Bom Polresta SoloPolisi membawa kantong berisi jenazah Nur Rohman, pelaku bom bunuh diri di Mapolresta Solo, Jawa Tengah, Selasa (5/7/2016). Selanjutnya, jenazah pelaku bom bunuh tersebut dibawa ke RS Bhayangkara Semarang untuk diidentifikasi. (ANTARA FOTO/Maulana Surya)







Pelaku Bom Polresta SoloPolisi membawa kantong berisi jenazah Nur Rohman, pelaku bom bunuh diri di Mapolresta Solo, Jawa Tengah, Selasa (5/7/2016). Selanjutnya, jenazah pelaku bom bunuh tersebut dibawa ke RS Bhayangkara Semarang untuk diidentifikasi. (ANTARA FOTO/Maulana Surya)





Pelaku Bom Polresta SoloPolisi membawa kantong berisi jenazah Nur Rohman, pelaku bom bunuh diri di Mapolresta Solo, Jawa Tengah, Selasa (5/7/2016). Selanjutnya, jenazah pelaku bom bunuh tersebut dibawa ke RS Bhayangkara Semarang untuk diidentifikasi. (ANTARA FOTO/Maulana Surya)







Pengamanan Mabes DiperketatAnggota polisi melakukan patroli di sekitar gedung Mabes Polri, Jakarta, Selasa (5/7/2016). Pengamanan Mabes Polri diperketat pasca pengeboman bunuh diri di Mapolresta Surakarta. (ANTARA FOTO/Akbar Nugroho Gumay)






Pengamanan Bandara Sambut LebaranPetugas pengamanan bandara Soekarno Hatta bersenjata lengkap dari satuan TNI melakukan patroli di terminal 1B, bandara Soekarno Hatta, Tangerang, Banten, Senin (4/7/2016). Patroli pengamanan bandara di sejumlah titik terus ditingkatkan pada H-2 jelang Lebaran. (ANTARA FOTO/Lucky R)


----------



## Bennedict

F-16 and Su-30, built to hunt each other.
all pic credit to original uploader










Hawk





SU-27SK/SKM





#lelahmz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Eid prayers held under tight security*
Rabu, 6 Juli 2016 18:37 WIB | 620 Views
Pewarta: Otniel Tamindael




Police stand guard at the Istiqlal Mosque compound before the celebration of Eid al-Fitr 1437 AH, Jakarta, Tuesday (July 05, 2016). (ANTARA/Muhammad Adimaja)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The fasting month of Ramadan in 2016 in Indonesia ended with Eid prayers taking place under tight security at the Istiqlal Mosque in Jakarta on Wednesday.

Eid al-Fitr, commonly known in Indonesia as Lebaran, is being celebrated across the country on Wednesday to mark victory over temptations during the Ramadan fasting month, which ended on Tuesday. 

In the midst of the festivities, a suicide bomb attack occurred in Solo, Central Java, on Tuesday. 

The suicide bomber, who was targeting the Police Headquarters in the city of Surakarta, was stopped by a Police officer, but a few minutes later, the bomb exploded and killed the attacker.

Intelligence analyst Ridlwan Habib from the University of Indonesia believes that Tuesday mornings suicide bomb attack in Solo, was orchestrated by the radical pro-Islamic State of Iraq and Syria group.

Preliminary reports indicated that the bomber had used low-grade explosives to make the homemade bomb, which like most improvised explosive devices, contained ball bearings and screws.

Following the Solo bombing incident, Habib called on security officials to stay alert to possible subsequent attacks in other parts of the country.

Therefore, the security for the Eid prayers on Wednesday at Jakartas Istiqlal Mosque, the largest in Southeast Asia, was intensified to anticipate other acts of violence and terrorism. 

Hundreds of joint police and military security officers were deployed around the mosque since early Wednesday morning to ensure security during the Eid prayers, attended by Vice President Jusuf Kalla. 

Compared to the previous years, security at the Istiqlal Mosque is much tighter this year.

Outside the mosque complex, security guards, armed with long-barreled weapons, along with police personnel were seen on full alert and used metal detection devices to carefully examine all congregation members, who were about to enter the mosque.

The series of Eid prayers, offered by around 150 thousand people, including the vice president, began at 6:45 a.m. local time and concluded at 7:30 a.m. local time.

After performing the Eid prayers, the vice president left the Istiqlal Mosque for the Vice Presidential Palace where he will hold an open house for members of the community.

However, President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) was not seen performing the Eid prayers at the Istiqlal Mosque as he had done the same with members of the community at the West Sumatra Grand Mosque in Padang.

The president and First Lady Iriana arrived in Padang on Monday on a working visit, which includes celebrating Eid with the local community of the city of Padang.

President Jokowi affirmed that his visit to West Sumatra this time was to uphold his promise of being with the people of the city for the Eid al-Fitr celebrations this year.

After performing the Eid prayers, the president and his entourage will leave Padang for Solo and Yogyakarta for a working visit as well as for holding a cordial gathering with the community of Central Java.

Despite the tight security at Istiqlal Mosque, Peoples Consultative Assembly (MPR) Chairman Zulkifli Hasan has appealed to the society to celebrate Lebaran in peace without being perturbed by Tuesdays suicide bombing in Solo.

"Happy Eid al-Fitr, and happy gathering with family and relatives. We hope the public will stay calm," Hasan remarked after performing the Eid prayers with Vice President Jusuf Kalla at the Istiqlal Mosque.

The MPR chairman affirmed that the public should believe in the security forces as they were doing a good job in handling the suicide bombing in Solo.

"Leave the case to the security forces, and let us celebrate the victorious day of Lebaran in peace," Hasan emphasized.

In reality, millions of Indonesian Muslims across the country thronged mosques to offer prayers in peace without any incidents being reported.

Following the Eid prayers, they visited friends and relatives as part of the Lebaran tradition of seeking forgiveness for any wrongdoings they had committed.

For Muslims, Lebaran is a victorious day after restraining from food and beverages, and the victory over the temptation of physical lust during the day all through the holy month of Ramadan.

Lebaran is the most celebrated of all festivals, and thus, Muslims in Indonesia have been making elaborate preparations for the celebrations to mark the end of the 2016 fasting month.

Everyone seems to be in a festive mood. The aura of the holiday spirit can now be felt in the Greater Jakarta areas where the normally congested streets are pleasantly deserted, and one can actually take a deep breath without inhaling a lungful of pollution.

Muslims in Indonesia, who account for nearly 90 percent of the countrys population, are celebrating Lebaran on July 6-7 this year.

During this time, the capital city of Jakarta reveals itself as a friendly city, with wide, tree-lined avenues where pedestrians can stroll on the pavements without the risk of being hit by a motorbike.

The prevailing custom of Lebaran in Indonesia is one of the largest temporary human migrations observed globally when workers return to their hometowns to celebrate with their families and relatives and to seek forgiveness from parents, in-laws, and other elders.

Such a mass exodus, or homecoming, is known in Indonesia as "mudik," which is an annual tradition wherein the people living in major cities, such as Greater Jakarta, Bandung, Surabaya, and elsewhere, travel to their hometowns to meet their relatives.
(Uu.O001/INE/KR-BSR)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/105554/eid-prayers-held-under-tight-security


----------



## Bennedict

Police Mobile Brigade - Gegana


----------



## Bennedict

KRI Spica 
all pic are belong to their respective uploader





Arleigh Burke destroyers, Ticonderoga cruisers, San Antonio LPD, Hyuga LHD and finally, Sigma, the mini battleship

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Bennedict said:


> KRI Spica
> all pic are belong to their respective uploader
> Arleigh Burke destroyers, Ticonderoga cruisers, San Antonio LPD, Hyuga LHD and finally, Sigma corvette



u know what, i feel we had small Navy when looking at the other Navies fleets, it just we are not up to our rhetoric as Maritime country


----------



## Bennedict

madokafc said:


> u know what, i feel we had small Navy when looking at the other Navies fleets, it just we are not up to our rhetoric as Maritime country


Well atleast we have more confidence to send a delegation. In SEA, only us and Singapore who present at RIMPAC this year. 

Well look at the positive side, we can learn a lot from this kind of exercise.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Bennedict said:


> KRI Spica
> all pic are belong to their respective uploader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arleigh Burke destroyers, Ticonderoga cruisers, San Antonio LPD, Hyuga LHD and finally, Sigma, the mini battleship


hehe Bukan masalahnya kecilnya. Tapi keberanian dan profesionalisme TNI AL utk ikut Rimpac, apalagi skrg ngirim kapal kombatan. Banyak navy negara lain yg punya Armada kapal gede gede tapi lom ikut Rimpac IYKWIM. Capable adaptive partner Gooo TNI AL


----------



## faries

Rest in peace for all victims in army aviation's (Skadron 11/Serbu Penerbad) helicopter (Bell 205) crash in Sleman Yogyakarta when in route from Adi Sumarmo to Adi Sucipto. Many accident that make sad. In Formil, a member' source said it's engine lost power.


----------



## MarveL

harusnya ninggal catatan & THR....


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Hi Marines

#rimpac2016 #marinir

@rimpac_FP






SS1 is my rifle. There are many like it, but this one is mine.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Credit to KORPS HIU KENCANA

"Jalesveva Jayamahe"

Newest Navy inventory in 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKRI

Ministry of Defence Ryamizard Ryacudu visit iver huitfeldt class frigate
















-( Casper Klynge @DubesDenmark)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bennedict

Jungle warfare






Army Aviation

















SEA's largest and most experienced Marine Corps

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## initial_d

NKRI said:


> Ministry of Defence Ryamizard Ryacudu visit iver huitfeldt class frigate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -( Casper Klynge @DubesDenmark)


I am hoping that the gossip about the indonesian navy going to purchase 2 iver huidfeldt class frigate are true and the contract will be finalised soon.
Jelasviva jayamahe!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Antisipasi Gangguan Keamanan Bandara*Petugas bandara bersama prajurit TNI AU memeriksa setiap kendaraan yang akan masuk ke Bandara Adi Soemarmo, Boyolali, Jawa Tengah, Senin (11/7/2016). PT Angkasa Pura I Bandara Adi Soemarmo meningkatkan pengamanan arus balik lebaran guna mengantisipasi gangguan teror. (ANTARA FOTO/ Aloysius Jarot Nugroho)

looking at his assault rifles, i feel glad, even regular security units is being equipped with latest Assault rifles and accessories

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Marine Corps

#zeroing #rimpac2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*The formation of national cyber agency*
Jumat, 1 Juli 2016 09:37 WIB | 1.923 Views
Pewarta: Budi Setiawanto

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The establishment of the National Cyber Agency, which began three years ago with the arrival of the Cyber Desk in the Coordinating Ministry for Political, Legal and Security Affairs (Kemenko Polhukam), is now rumored to have been cancelled.

Minister of Bureaucratic and Administrative Reform Yuddy Chrisnandi said the government will hand over cyber surveillance responsibilities to the State Cryptography Agency.

After attending a meeting in the Kemenko Polhukam building on June 21, Minister Yuddy said that the government is imposing a moratorium on the establishment of new governmental bodies, which is why the government looked for an existing agency with adequate facilities and human resources to be given the job of cyber surveillance.

The plan for the National Cyber Agency was previously said to be going through the process of being established, when Yuddy delivered the information regarding its cancellation.

If the government decided to hand over the task to the State Cryptography Agency, it will revitalize the Agencys original purpose.

In order to achieve efficiency in cyber surveillance, the State Cryptography Agency will be assisted by the Ministry of Communications and Informatics, as there is a division within the ministry that deals with online applications.

Further, Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Luhut Binsar Panjaitan said that the plans for the National Cyber Agency have not been cancelled. In fact, he stated that the planning will undergo its finalization by June 27.

With that said, the Coordinating Minister was reluctant to comment on the development of the Agency. He reiterated that the budget for the creation of the agency is being organized gradually and, until now, there have not been any significant problems.

"We are not releasing any information at the moment. We will make an announcement once it is ready," said Luhut, when asked about assigning the work to the State Cryptography Agency.

The Agencys establishment has been discussed since Luhuts predecessor, Tedjo Edhy Purdijanto, announced plans for its creation in March 2015. The agency is a result of the organizational development of the Ministrys Cyber Desk, that has been planned for approximately three years.

At the time, Tedjo said the Cyber Agency will protect all governmental institutions from wire tapping, including the President, himself.

This matter was reflected in a number of confidential documents obtained by former US Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) employee Edward Snowden, in which it was reported that Australia and New Zealand have been tapping in to the biggest cellphone network provider in Indonesia, as well as the telecommunication system of a number of smaller countries in the Pacific Islands.

Luhut, who replaced Tedjo in a Cabinet reshuffle, said the National Cyber Agency is his to prioritize during his time in office.

PARENT

The formation of the National Cyber Agency can be the parent to cyber boards, and it need to involve many policy makers from the government, practitioners, academics, and the public. Other than Kemenko Polhukam, the governmental bodies that can be involved include the Communications and Informatics ministry, State Police, State Cryptography Agency and Indonesia-Security Incident Response Team on Internet Infrastructure.

There are a number of Agencies made up of various governmental elements, including the National Agency for Placement and Protection of Migrant Workers (BNP2TKI), which was established under Presidential law number 81, 2006 about BNP2TKI, and as directed in Act number 39, 2004 about the placement and protection of migrant workers overseas.

BNP2TKI consists of different divisions from the Foreign Ministry, Health Ministry, State Secretariat Ministry, Manpower Ministry and the State Police Headquarters.

The urgency of having an optimal cyber board was expressed by Ruby Zukri Alamsyah, an Indonesian digital forensic expert. The Bandung Technology Institute alumni is the first Indonesian national to become a member of the International High Technology Crime Investigation Association (HTCIA).

Indonesia is one of the countries with the highest number of internet users, which goes hand in hand with the countrys vulnerability to cyber crimes targeting government, corporations and individuals.

Especially now that the government is rapidly developing online governmental networks, the creation of a cyber agency has become a priority.

Many countries, including those neighboring Indonesia, have established their own cyber agencies, although the number of internet users is smaller compared to Indonesia. The absence of an optimal cyber agency may lead to the leak of confidential government data to hackers and foreign cyber attacks.

Ruby said that a tangible online threats comes from cyber crime conducted by a group named Nigeria Scammer. According to his data, Indonesia suffers a 150 to 200 billion rupiah loss per year from crimes carried out by this group.

The Digital Forensic Analyst also said that most cyber crimes attack economic data, such as financial statements, citizenship reports, government auction activity data, E-commerce and payments.

He said he realizes that the government has established institutions that resemble the functions of the National Cyber Agency, such as the Communications and Informatics Ministry and the State Cryptography Agency. However, the functions of these two bodies do not focus on cyber issues.

Consequently, the existence of the cyber agency does not conflict with the two existing bodies, rather, it will focus on cyber issues, which have not been a priority for the Ministry and the Cryptography Agency.

The formation of the National Cyber Agency has taken a long time, considering its establishment was announced three years ago. Based on his observations, Ruby said that delays may have been related to political matters and bureaucracy. Exact regulations are necessary when it comes to setting up an agency, he noted.

The decision to continue is, in fact, based upon how important the agency actually is. The government is currently sizing down the number of institutions in the country. Those deemed unnecessary might be downsized due to plans for the formation of new bodies.

THREAT

A cyber crime threat exists within Indonesia, as reported by the Ministry of Communications and Informatics through ID-SIRTII. In 2014, for example, there were 48.8 million cyber attacks, 12,007,808 of which were caused by malware, 24,168 were due to security gaps, and 5,970 were caused by the leaking of records.

Other types of cyber crime attacks were the result of password harvesting or phising, with 1,730 cases listed. There were 215 cases of cyber crimes involving domain leaks. From those numbers, ID-SIRTII stated that the majority of the target pages were addressed go.id, meaning they belonged to the government.

Cyber threats have become complicated, involving individual players, hacker groups, even criminal organisations and terror groups who utilise social media to convey their propaganda, and even attack orders to vital infrastructures.

The dynamics of cyber danger continues to increase rapidly, which is why there need for specific legislation that deals exclusively with cyber issues, said Andi Widjojanto, a member of Kemen Polhukam, who is also part of the Cyber Agency formation team.

The former Cabinet Secretary further emphasized that the online network has spread out in a number of instances in Indonesia. For example, cyber defense divisions are present in the Defense Ministry and the State Military, intelligence signal functions in the Communications and Informatics Ministry, as well as the State Police Headquarters. Also, cryptography functions to protect the countrys communication activities are found in the State Cryptography Agency, and cyber protection functions in the ID �SIRTII, which reports cyber activities to the Ministry. Lastly, there is the internet filtering function in the Communications and Informatics Ministry.

Although these functions have been around for some time, they exist without being integrated, which is why the government has considered creating the National Cyber Agency.

The formation of the Agency is currently being evaluated by the Ministry of Politics, Legal and Security Affairs. Only time will tell whether it will actually be established, or merged into an existing body.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/105515/the-formation-of-national-cyber-agency

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Marine Corps
> 
> #zeroing #rimpac2016
> 
> View attachment 316896


I Never seen marines use ss2 rifle, always seeing them carrying old ak or ss1


----------



## Bennedict

Manuver warfare exercise, with grandma
all pic belongs to their original uploader






Makassar-class with USS Germantown (LSD-42)





They see me rollin'





Lampu sen nya itu loh haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*TNI prepares for rescue operations in Philippines *

Marguerite Afra Sapiie
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Mon, July 11 2016 | 08:33 pm




Abu Sayyaf militants (AP/-) 
The Indonesian Military (TNI) has prepared its troops for possible involvement in military operations to release 10 Indonesian sailors held hostage by armed groups in the Philippines, even though a concrete agreement on how to conduct such operations has yet to be made with Manila.

TNI commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo said the force was well prepared for every possible measure to assist the Philippines and Malaysia in operations to release the hostages from the hand of suspected Abu Sayyaf militant groups.

Even after Saturday's abduction of three Indonesian sailors, marking the fourth incident involving Indonesian nationals this year, Philippine officials have yet to agree to allow Indonesian forces to enter its territory and join security operations should another abduction occur, Gatot said.

"[The Philippines] has given the green light to allow us [to enter its territory], but the concrete agreement will be decided later by the defense minister," Gatot said on Monday.

Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu is scheduled to hold a meeting with his Philippine and Malaysian counterparts on Tuesday to discuss the follow-up to a trilateral agreement on joint maritime security formed in May. They will also talk about further measures to release the hostages.

The matter regarding Indonesia's authority to enter the Philippines in a joint operation would be decided in the meeting, Gatot said.

While deliberations over rescue operations are ongoing, the TNI has also prepared its personnel to guard every barge or tugboat traveling the regional waters, with at least four or five TNI personnel in each vessel, Gatot said, adding that the troops were also ready to participate in joint sea patrol.

Meanwhile, Coordinating Political, Legal, and Security Affairs Minister Luhut B. Pandjaitan said Jakarta would respect the Philippines’ sovereignty and not encroach on its territory.

Last Saturday, three Indonesian sailors were abducted in Malaysian Sabah waters while they were conducting fishing activities in the area. It was the latest incident of the kidnapping spree, occurring less than a month since seven Indonesian ship crewmen were taken hostage by two different Philippine militant groups and held on different islands in southern Philippines. (ary)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/07/11/tni-prepares-for-rescue-operations-in-philippines.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

*LPD baru untuk TNI-AL KOLINLAMIL (Military Sealift Command)*
*Indonesia's military sealift command announces plans for new transport, amphibious ships*

Mrityunjoy Mazumdar, Alameda, California
IHS Jane's Navy International
11 July 2016


Indonesia plans to acquire more amphibious ships, including an additional LPD

The platforms will be built indigenously, as part of Indonesia's bid to foster local shipbuilding expertise

The head of the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) Military Sealift Command (KOLINLAMIL) has *announced that a number of new amphibious ships, including a new landing platform dock (LPD) vessel, are expected to join the fleet in the short-term.*

Rear Admiral Aan Kurnia, head of the KOLINLAMIL command, said on 1 July that the service expects to take delivery of three new landing ship tank (LST) platforms in 2016, with more expected to be delivered or ordered in 2017 and beyond.

A comment in Formil Kaskus says its Absalon. "A roll-on roll-off ramp installed at the stern of the ship accesses the flex deck (flexible deck). The flex deck, providing 915m², and 250m of parking lanes, is about 90m long. The reinforced deck can embark vehicles up to 62t such as the Leopard II main battle tank." Other say its Makassar class or enlarged Makassar class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian defense industry, keep producing, keep inovating

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian navy fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## NKRI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Military Capabilities
*Indonesia's military sealift command announces plans for new transport, amphibious ships*
*Mrityunjoy Mazumdar, Alameda, California* - IHS Jane's Navy International
12 July 2016




Computer-generated imagery of the LST, AT 4. The ship is destined for the TNI-AL. Source: PT DRU
*Key Points*

Indonesia plans to acquire more amphibious ships, including an additional LPD
The platforms will be built indigenously, as part of Indonesia's bid to foster local shipbuilding expertise
The head of the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) Military Sealift Command (KOLINLAMIL) has announced that a number of new amphibious ships, including a new landing platform dock (LPD) vessel, are expected to join the fleet in the short term.

Rear Admiral Aan Kurnia, head of the KOLINLAMIL command, said on 1 July that the service expects to take delivery of three new landing ship tank (LST) platforms in 2016, with more expected to be delivered or ordered in 2017 and beyond.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(139 of 676 words)


madokafc said:


> *The formation of national cyber agency*
> Jumat, 1 Juli 2016 09:37 WIB | 1.923 Views
> Pewarta: Budi Setiawanto
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The establishment of the National Cyber Agency, which began three years ago with the arrival of the Cyber Desk in the Coordinating Ministry for Political, Legal and Security Affairs (Kemenko Polhukam), is now rumored to have been cancelled.
> 
> Minister of Bureaucratic and Administrative Reform Yuddy Chrisnandi said the government will hand over cyber surveillance responsibilities to the State Cryptography Agency.
> 
> After attending a meeting in the Kemenko Polhukam building on June 21, Minister Yuddy said that the government is imposing a moratorium on the establishment of new governmental bodies, which is why the government looked for an existing agency with adequate facilities and human resources to be given the job of cyber surveillance.
> 
> The plan for the National Cyber Agency was previously said to be going through the process of being established, when Yuddy delivered the information regarding its cancellation.
> 
> If the government decided to hand over the task to the State Cryptography Agency, it will revitalize the Agencys original purpose.
> 
> In order to achieve efficiency in cyber surveillance, the State Cryptography Agency will be assisted by the Ministry of Communications and Informatics, as there is a division within the ministry that deals with online applications.
> 
> Further, Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Luhut Binsar Panjaitan said that the plans for the National Cyber Agency have not been cancelled. In fact, he stated that the planning will undergo its finalization by June 27.
> 
> With that said, the Coordinating Minister was reluctant to comment on the development of the Agency. He reiterated that the budget for the creation of the agency is being organized gradually and, until now, there have not been any significant problems.
> 
> "We are not releasing any information at the moment. We will make an announcement once it is ready," said Luhut, when asked about assigning the work to the State Cryptography Agency.
> 
> The Agencys establishment has been discussed since Luhuts predecessor, Tedjo Edhy Purdijanto, announced plans for its creation in March 2015. The agency is a result of the organizational development of the Ministrys Cyber Desk, that has been planned for approximately three years.
> 
> At the time, Tedjo said the Cyber Agency will protect all governmental institutions from wire tapping, including the President, himself.
> 
> This matter was reflected in a number of confidential documents obtained by former US Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) employee Edward Snowden, in which it was reported that Australia and New Zealand have been tapping in to the biggest cellphone network provider in Indonesia, as well as the telecommunication system of a number of smaller countries in the Pacific Islands.
> 
> Luhut, who replaced Tedjo in a Cabinet reshuffle, said the National Cyber Agency is his to prioritize during his time in office.
> 
> PARENT
> 
> The formation of the National Cyber Agency can be the parent to cyber boards, and it need to involve many policy makers from the government, practitioners, academics, and the public. Other than Kemenko Polhukam, the governmental bodies that can be involved include the Communications and Informatics ministry, State Police, State Cryptography Agency and Indonesia-Security Incident Response Team on Internet Infrastructure.
> 
> There are a number of Agencies made up of various governmental elements, including the National Agency for Placement and Protection of Migrant Workers (BNP2TKI), which was established under Presidential law number 81, 2006 about BNP2TKI, and as directed in Act number 39, 2004 about the placement and protection of migrant workers overseas.
> 
> BNP2TKI consists of different divisions from the Foreign Ministry, Health Ministry, State Secretariat Ministry, Manpower Ministry and the State Police Headquarters.
> 
> The urgency of having an optimal cyber board was expressed by Ruby Zukri Alamsyah, an Indonesian digital forensic expert. The Bandung Technology Institute alumni is the first Indonesian national to become a member of the International High Technology Crime Investigation Association (HTCIA).
> 
> Indonesia is one of the countries with the highest number of internet users, which goes hand in hand with the countrys vulnerability to cyber crimes targeting government, corporations and individuals.
> 
> Especially now that the government is rapidly developing online governmental networks, the creation of a cyber agency has become a priority.
> 
> Many countries, including those neighboring Indonesia, have established their own cyber agencies, although the number of internet users is smaller compared to Indonesia. The absence of an optimal cyber agency may lead to the leak of confidential government data to hackers and foreign cyber attacks.
> 
> Ruby said that a tangible online threats comes from cyber crime conducted by a group named Nigeria Scammer. According to his data, Indonesia suffers a 150 to 200 billion rupiah loss per year from crimes carried out by this group.
> 
> The Digital Forensic Analyst also said that most cyber crimes attack economic data, such as financial statements, citizenship reports, government auction activity data, E-commerce and payments.
> 
> He said he realizes that the government has established institutions that resemble the functions of the National Cyber Agency, such as the Communications and Informatics Ministry and the State Cryptography Agency. However, the functions of these two bodies do not focus on cyber issues.
> 
> Consequently, the existence of the cyber agency does not conflict with the two existing bodies, rather, it will focus on cyber issues, which have not been a priority for the Ministry and the Cryptography Agency.
> 
> The formation of the National Cyber Agency has taken a long time, considering its establishment was announced three years ago. Based on his observations, Ruby said that delays may have been related to political matters and bureaucracy. Exact regulations are necessary when it comes to setting up an agency, he noted.
> 
> The decision to continue is, in fact, based upon how important the agency actually is. The government is currently sizing down the number of institutions in the country. Those deemed unnecessary might be downsized due to plans for the formation of new bodies.
> 
> THREAT
> 
> A cyber crime threat exists within Indonesia, as reported by the Ministry of Communications and Informatics through ID-SIRTII. In 2014, for example, there were 48.8 million cyber attacks, 12,007,808 of which were caused by malware, 24,168 were due to security gaps, and 5,970 were caused by the leaking of records.
> 
> Other types of cyber crime attacks were the result of password harvesting or phising, with 1,730 cases listed. There were 215 cases of cyber crimes involving domain leaks. From those numbers, ID-SIRTII stated that the majority of the target pages were addressed go.id, meaning they belonged to the government.
> 
> Cyber threats have become complicated, involving individual players, hacker groups, even criminal organisations and terror groups who utilise social media to convey their propaganda, and even attack orders to vital infrastructures.
> 
> The dynamics of cyber danger continues to increase rapidly, which is why there need for specific legislation that deals exclusively with cyber issues, said Andi Widjojanto, a member of Kemen Polhukam, who is also part of the Cyber Agency formation team.
> 
> The former Cabinet Secretary further emphasized that the online network has spread out in a number of instances in Indonesia. For example, cyber defense divisions are present in the Defense Ministry and the State Military, intelligence signal functions in the Communications and Informatics Ministry, as well as the State Police Headquarters. Also, cryptography functions to protect the countrys communication activities are found in the State Cryptography Agency, and cyber protection functions in the ID �SIRTII, which reports cyber activities to the Ministry. Lastly, there is the internet filtering function in the Communications and Informatics Ministry.
> 
> Although these functions have been around for some time, they exist without being integrated, which is why the government has considered creating the National Cyber Agency.
> 
> The formation of the Agency is currently being evaluated by the Ministry of Politics, Legal and Security Affairs. Only time will tell whether it will actually be established, or merged into an existing body.(*)
> 
> http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/105515/the-formation-of-national-cyber-agency


Is Indonesia developing something similar to NSA of USA ?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

VBSS Team

#kopaska #frogman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

Zarvan said:


> Is Indonesia developing something similar to NSA of USA ?


Imho its more like we're expading the nsa equivalent that we already have. Giving them more stuff to do


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Military Capabilities
> *Indonesia's military sealift command announces plans for new transport, amphibious ships*
> *Mrityunjoy Mazumdar, Alameda, California* - IHS Jane's Navy International
> 12 July 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer-generated imagery of the LST, AT 4. The ship is destined for the TNI-AL. Source: PT DRU
> *Key Points*
> 
> Indonesia plans to acquire more amphibious ships, including an additional LPD
> The platforms will be built indigenously, as part of Indonesia's bid to foster local shipbuilding expertise
> The head of the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) Military Sealift Command (KOLINLAMIL) has announced that a number of new amphibious ships, including a new landing platform dock (LPD) vessel, are expected to join the fleet in the short term.
> 
> Rear Admiral Aan Kurnia, head of the KOLINLAMIL command, said on 1 July that the service expects to take delivery of three new landing ship tank (LST) platforms in 2016, with more expected to be delivered or ordered in 2017 and beyond.
> 
> *Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To read the full article, Client Login
> (139 of 676 words)
> 
> Is Indonesia developing something similar to NSA of USA ?



We have our own NSA since long time ago and we have cooperation with NSA at least for training.

There should be some kind of reform that we must do to atract best talent from university as this institution needs very intelligent people.

We also have intelligence team to break foreign banking system that our richest use to hide their tax. Starting this year we will implement law enforcement in this sector.


----------



## Zarvan

kaka404 said:


> Imho its more like we're expading the nsa equivalent that we already have. Giving them more stuff to do


That is good what I have heard our Army and ISI are also developing something similar. The moment we get more budget its scale would be increased @Horus @Tipu7



Indos said:


> We have our own NSA since long time ago and we have cooperation with NSA at least for training.
> 
> There should be some kind of reform that we must do to atract best talent from university as this institution needs very intelligent people.
> 
> We also have intelligence team to break foreign banking system that our richest use to hide their tax. Starting this year we will implement law enforcement in this sector.


Well in these kind of organisations you need two kind of people one who are expert in development of hardware and software and other the hackers. Indonesia should track the hackers and offer them jobs in this agency. By the way any ideas what budget this agency gets ??? NSA of USA has massive budget of 10 billion dollars


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> That is good what I have heard our Army and ISI are also developing something similar. The moment we get more budget its scale would be increased @Horus @Tipu7
> 
> 
> Well in these kind of organisations you need two kind of people one who are expert in development of hardware and software and other the hackers. Indonesia should track the hackers and offer them jobs in this agency. By the way any ideas what budget this agency gets ??? NSA of USA has massive budget of 10 billion dollars



Our best hacker usually have already had their own IT securiy company. We used them when our election data system get hacked in 2009 by Indonesian who was still at college in Java when he hacked the system.


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> Our best hacker usually have already had their own IT securiy company. We used them when our election data system get hacked in 2009


You don't need single hacker you need hackers. In Pakistan my father asked his friend what they do with hackers which they arrest his reply was that they now work for us FIA ( Federal Investigation Agency )


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> You don't need single hacker you need hackers. In Pakistan my father asked his friend what they do with hackers which they arrest his reply was that they now work for us FIA ( Federal Investigation Agency )



Some of our IT experts do that, they try to bring all the hackers into their radar. Yes, our government need to hire them or if they cannot, they can hire them for short term just like they did before.

We do have clever people in this matter as when Indonesian hackers get Aussie Central Bank down, it is another Indonesians working for Aussie to make it live again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

Zarvan said:


> That is good what I have heard our Army and ISI are also developing something similar. The moment we get more budget its scale would be increased @Horus @Tipu7



Yup we are working to develop our Cyber arm....
Heck we are even using FB to recruit "assets" in Indian armed forces


----------



## Zarvan

Tipu7 said:


> Yup we are working to develop our Cyber arm....
> Heck we are even using FB to recruit "assets" in Indian armed forces


It's a serious post bro. Even on this forum it has been discussed several times


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Credit to yonifmekanis203

Pertempuran Jarak Dekat (Close Quarter Battle)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesia To Boost Military Presence in Disputed Natuna Islands After China Loses Arbitration*





Indonesian President Joko Widodo stands on the deck of the Indonesian Navy ship KRI Imam Bonjol at Natuna Islands, June 23, 2016. (Reuters photo)
- A +
Indonesia will boost its military strength around its Natuna Islands where there have been clashes with Chinese vessels, the defence minister said Wednesday.

In an interview with AFP, Ryamizard Ryacudu said bolstering defences around Indonesia's South China Sea islands would involve deploying warships, an F-16 fighter jet, surface-to-air missiles, a radar and drones, as well as constructing new ports and improving an airstrip.

The move comes within two weeks of Chinese coast guard's clash with Indonesian authorities over Beijing’s fishing boats seized by Jakarta.

The military build-up, which started in recent months, would be completed in "less than a year," he said.

Indonesia has become alarmed after Chinese incursions into its waters and after a clash last month, President Joko Widodo visited the Natunas on a warship with his cabinet to send a message to China that Jakarta is serious about defending the remote archipelago.

As well as the military hardware, Indonesia will send special air force and marine task forces as well as an army battalion to the Natunas, once barracks and housing have been built, Ryacudu said.

He insisted that Indonesia was not adding to the growing militarisation of the South China Sea, and suggested it had a right to defend its borders.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/16...ds_After_China_Loses_Arbitration#.V4Zb5yNRXqA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

field test Rm 70 vampire

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wiwidt

madokafc said:


> field test Rm 70 vampire
> 
> View attachment 317413



di blog ada foto tambahan, ada foto aligator & tatrapan juga, apakah punya TNI juga?


----------



## Nike

wiwidt said:


> di blog ada foto tambahan, ada foto aligator & tatrapan juga, apakah punya TNI juga?



yup, thats part of the deal


----------



## NKRI

KRI John Lie - 358 - KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda - 367

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

Marines bought new MLRS, RM-70 Vampire version, 
credit to original uploader









Fire trial

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Natunas to be developed to 'reinforce national sovereignty'
_Indonesia has big plans for the Natuna Islands, primarily in the fishery sector where it aims to raise its catchment capacity from 9.3 per cent to about 14 per cent this year. Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Rizal Ramli said the move is part of a wide-ranging strategy to reinforce its national sovereignty over the cluster of islands._






"We want to have a major initiative, to accelerate the development of the Natuna Islands and its surrounding areas," he said during a press briefing in Jakarta yesterday.

Aside from enhancements to the local fishery sector, the plan also involves transforming the Natunas into a tourist destination, tapping the area's rich oil and gas resources as well as beefing up defence of the islands in the South China Sea.

His comments come a day after an international Arbitral Tribunal ruled that China's claims in the massive waterway are illegal.

China claims almost all of the South China Sea, while Vietnam, the Philippines, Malaysia, Brunei and Taiwan have overlapping claims. Indonesia is not a party to the disputes but became concerned after Beijing, in March, said the waters around the Natunas, which lie within Indonesia's exclusive economic zone are part of its "traditional fishing grounds". As a result of the claims, Chinese fishing boats have regularly been caught poaching in Indonesia's waters.

Mr Rizal said Indonesia's "territorial integrity is agreed and approved" by the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea. Referring to Tuesday's ruling, he added that Indonesia and China have a strong strategic relationship which should not be jeopardised by disputes over "incidents in fishing".

Besides expanding the number of local fishing boats in the Natunas, Mr Rizal said there are also plans to build cold-storage facilities.

_http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/natunas-to-be-developed-to-reinforce-national-sovereignty_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

Tatrapan

Tatrapan is an armoured off-road vehicle built on the military version of the Tatra 815 chassis. The vehicle has a cab for a driver and a commander of the vehicle and a superstructure body which can be modified and equipped for various applications. The superstructure body is designed as an autonomous unit and its crew can work independently also as a permanent autonomous station. Quick release clamps with centering pins provide a means for fastening the body, thus enabling application of various bodies on a single chassis. Maximum time required to replace a body is 60 minutes.

A specially constructed V-shaped bottom provides increased protection against mine explosions. The vehicle is constructed for operations under extreme weather conditions of temperatures up to 55°C (131.0 °F), equipped with independent heating, air-conditioning, NBC protection, backup generator and central inflation system.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tatrapan





Alligator 4x4

The Aligator 4x4 Master uses a monocoque hull structure providing all round high level ballistic protection and through its unique modular detachable v-shape floor configuration even rugged antimine blast protectivity. The Aligator 4x4 Master can be equipped also with an add-on armour, with a STANAG 4569, level III protection.

The Aligator 4x4 Master is fully amphibious. All the tyres are equipped with run flat system.
http://www.armyrecognition.com/slov...t_specifications_description_information.html

How many Tatrapan and Alligator on the deal?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Firing Test Newest MLRS Platform for Marine Corps

#Vampire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Air Defence Training System JT-240 Jet Target from PMRobotics Switzerland for Oerlikon Skyshield Training 2015

Developed for targeting with ground takeoff and landing thanks to an integrated retractable undercarriage. Due to its design — similar to that of a conventional fighter jet — the JT-240 is exceptionally suitable for arms demonstrations and show purposes. Decoy flares, smoke flares or other lightweight dispensing payloads can also be carried onboard.

In emergencies or in the event of being shot down, an emergency parachute is automatically released, bringing the system to ground swiftly but at reduced speed.




































http://www.pmrobotics.ch/jt240.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Gegana Operators

#indonesian_leo


----------



## MarveL

Live fire test of the Indonesian Oerlikon Skyshield Air Defence System.






top abiess

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesian Marine Corps personnel practice being "Capable, Adaptive, Partners" during ‪#‎RIMPAC2016‬.






‪#‎PartnershipsMatter‬ ‪‪#‎PacificPartners‬

Kostrad

@penkostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Jalan jalan dulu manasin mesin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pojokunduh

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Jalan jalan dulu manasin mesin
> 
> View attachment 317896
> View attachment 317897



Apakah sudah memasuki tahap sea trial?


----------



## wiwidt

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Jalan jalan dulu manasin mesin
> 
> View attachment 317896
> View attachment 317897


oerlikon belum kepasang?


----------



## NKRI

RIMPAC 2016












[REUTERS/Hugh Gentry]


----------



## CountStrike

*Pindad aims for US$ 268m boost from govt*


Anton Hermansyah
The Jakarta Post
Bandung, West Java | Fri, July 15 2016 | 08:12 am




State-owned weapons producer PT Pindad's Silmy Karim (center) escorts President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo during a visit to the company’s headquarters to see its primary weaponry system (Alutsista) technology in Bandung, West Java, on Jan.12, 2015.(Tempo/Prima Mulia)
*Topics*
State-owned weapons manufacturer PT Pindad is aiming for Rp 3.5 trillion (US$268 million) in multi-year contracts from the government as the firm sets its sights on sales of Rp 4 trillion this year.

The company thanked the government's commitment to increasing Pindad's sales by 30 to 40 percent every year, president director Silmy Karim said on Wednesday. Pindad booked Rp 2.8 trillion in contracts in 2015, up 79 percent from the Rp 1.56 trillion it booked in the previous year.

Pindad recorded a 36 percent increase in sales in 2015 compared to 2014, Silmy said. Furthermore, the firm also booked production increases in weapons, armored vehicles and special ammunition of 133 percent, 86 percent, and 84 percent, respectively, in 2015 compared to the previous year.

"The multi-year contracts will help Pindad to form a longer-term plan, we need to renovate some facilities as well as expand the production line," he told_thejakartapost.com_ in an interview in his office in Bandung, West Java.

Prior to 2015, the weapons producer only booked growth in contract values of a mere 2 percent every year.

"We’re aiming for Rp 5 trillion sales at the end of President Joko ‘Jokowi’ Widodo's term. Compared to the big Asian players like South Korea, China, India and Singapore we are still small, but we are moving forward," he said.

Pindad's current sales mostly come from domestic needs with only 10 percent of its product exported overseas such as to Laos, Thailand, the Philippines, Egypt and Nigeria. The company recently produced a non-military product, an excavator, which has booked 11,000 orders from the government for its extensive infrastructure projects, Silmy claimed, adding that there was no plan yet to sell the product to private companies. (rin)



The Jakarta Post


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KRI REM 331 Dry Dock with KRI AHP

Credit in pic


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

VLS dan Oerlikon belum diinstall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Identify Corps


----------



## radialv

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Identify Corps
> 
> View attachment 318010


Indonesian Marine Reccon...Taifib

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Somewhere in Batam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Sigma Corvette #Rimpac2016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Frequency Jammer Car






Back View

LPD,Corvette and fast missile boat




.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarveL

*Skadron Udara 1 Pontianak, Elang Khatulistiwa*






‏@_TNIAU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia 'speaks Chinese' in South China Sea
_Indonesia’s stance on the South China Sea issue may not be well understood by some, but in the Natuna waters, Indonesia is using the same language as China in the Paracels, with different standpoints. The former has the UN Convention on the Law of the Sea as its foundation; the latter relies on history and occupation since 1974. _






By using the same language as China, Indonesia believes that China understands that Jakarta has the same determination as Beijing in protecting its sovereign rights. With the backing of the rule of law, Jakarta is speaking “Chinese” to Beijing in the Natuna waters.

readmore: _http://www.thejakartapost.com/academia/2016/07/18/indonesia-speaks-chinese-in-south-china-sea.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CountStrike

Senin, 18 Juli 2016 - 15:55 wib

*Pindad Siap Akuisisi Perusahaan Asing*




Ilustrasi: (Foto: Okezone)

*BANDUNG* - _PT Pindad (Persero) segera mengakuisisi sebuah perusahaan industri pertahanan di salah satu negara Eropa dalam waktu dekat. Rencana pembelian perusahaan industri pertahanan tersebut untuk melakukan pengembangan teknologi tinggi._

“Mengakuisisi perusahaan asing tidak hanya melulu soal bisnis semata. Tapi juga percepatan teknologi tinggi dan suplly chain yang mereka miliki, bisa menjadi kekuatan baru untuk menggenjot kualitas produk kita agar semakin bersaing di industri pertahanan internasional,” kata Silmy.

Dia mengatakan, proses akusisi perusahaan asing ini diharapkan sudah bisa selesai dalam waktu satu tahun. Menurut dia, pendanaan untuk pembelian perusahaan tersebut akan menggunakan biaya dari profit Pindad atau pinjaman bank.

Menurut Silmy, untuk mengembangkan industri pertahanan dari sisi ekonomi, maka Indonesia harus mampu melakukan terobosan yang menghasilkan produk berbasis teknologi tinggi. Untuk itu, penelitian dan teknologi yang mumpuni sangat menentukan ppsisi Indonesia di bidang kekuatan ekonominya 20 tahun mendatang.

“Jika ingin Indonesia kekuatan ekonominya berada di rangking ke-4 atau 5 pada, maka harus bisa menghasilkan produk dari industri berbasis teknologi tinggi. Tanpa hal tersebut, maka belum tentu Indo nesia bisa mencapai angka itu,” tegasnya.

Karena itu, pembelian sebuah perusahaan industri pertahanan dinilai perlu untuk melakukan percepatan ilmu produk berbasis teknologi tinggi dan bisnis industri pertahanan. Meski secara intelectual right-nya berada di negara tersebut, namun setidaknya kata Silmy, pihaknya bisa belajar sistem yang mereka miliki, belajar soal budaya bekerjanya, dan secara otomatis bisa menguasai juga marketnya.

Dia menyebutkan, pembelian perusahaan asing merupakan hal yang lumrah dalam melakukan percepatan teknologi industri. Hal serupa pun pernah dilakukan India dengan membeli brand otomotif Land Rover. Indonesia, kata Silmy, pun harus melakukan lompatan serupa.

Dalam melakukan percepatan pengembangan industri, supply chain menjadi salah satu faktor yang sangat penting. Dengan mengakusisi perusahaan asing, maka Indonesia mendapatkan keuntungan yang banyak. Salah satunya, selain supply chain perusahaan tersebut diketahui, marketnya pun bisa dikuasai juga.

Sejauh ini, kata Silmy, peluang bisnis industri pertahanan Indonesia cukup terbuka terhadap persaingan dunia. Pindad diklaimnya sudah mampu menghasilkan produk militer maupun nonmiliter yang mampu bersaing dan diakui industri pertahanan internasional.

“Kalau bersaing secara sehat dan head to head untuk jenis SS kita beranilah,” ujarnya.

*(dni)
http://economy.okezone.com/read/2016/07/18/320/1440627/pindad-siap-akuisisi-perusahaan-asing*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia begins sea trials of first SIGMA 10514 frigate*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
18 July 2016






Raden Eddy Martadinata seen here in March 2016 alongside PT PAL's shipyard in Surabaya. Source: IHS/Ridzwan Rahmat
*Key Points*

Indonesia has begun sea trials of its most complex indigenously assembled warship to date
The platform is on track to be delivered to the Indonesian Navy in January 2017
Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL has begun sea trials of the country's first SIGMA 10514 Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) guided-missile frigate on order for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL).

The vessel, which will be the future KRI _Raden Eddy Martadinata_ (331), began its sea trials in the week starting 11 July in waters off Ujung, Surabaya. The trials included a speed test, a crash stop test, and turning manoeuvres, the company told _IHS Jane's_on 18 July.

_Raden Eddy Martadinata_ was launched by PT PAL on 18 January at the company's shipyard in Surabaya. The frigate is one of two platforms being constructed jointly by Dutch shipbuilder Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS) and PT PAL under a contract signed with the Indonesian Ministry of Defence in June 2012.

According to specifications provided by PT PAL, the PKR frigate has a standard displacement of approximately 2,400 tonnes, can accommodate a crew of 120, and it can hold a 10-tonne helicopter on its flight deck. The platform has a top speed of 28 kt, a maximum range of 5,000 n miles at 14 kt, and a standard range of 4,000 n miles at 18 kt.

_Raden Eddy Martadinata_ 's weapons include an Oto Melara 76 mm main gun, launchers for MBDA MM40 Exocet Block II anti-ship missiles, six (two triple) Eurotorp B515 torpedo launchers, the Rheinmetall Defence Millennium 35 mm close-in weapon system, and a 12-cell vertical launch system that can deploy the MBDA VL-MICA surface-to-air missiles.

The weapon systems will be completed with a modified version of Thales' TACTICOS combat management system.

The platform is on track for delivery to the TNI-AL in January 2017, said PT PAL.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insi*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## durandal

TrackTek - England ?
Sloboda - Serbia ?
Kerametal - Slovakia ?
DMD Group - Slovakia ?

which companies in the acquisition PINDAD?


----------



## Nike

durandal said:


> TrackTek - England ?
> Sloboda - Serbia ?
> Kerametal - Slovakia ?
> DMD Group - Slovakia ?
> 
> which companies in the acquisition PINDAD?



mau ngikutin STK yang berani beli Timoney


----------



## CountStrike

durandal said:


> TrackTek - England ?
> Sloboda - Serbia ?
> Kerametal - Slovakia ?
> DMD Group - Slovakia ?
> 
> which companies in the acquisition PINDAD?


*Peluang Kerjasama Pertahanan dengan Belarusia*
Jumat, 29 April 2016






Belarusia, _DMC_ – Setelah melakukan lawatan ke Rusia, Menhan RI Ryamizard Ryacudu melanjutkan kunjungan kerjanya ke Belarusia dan melakukan pertemuan dengan Presiden Belarusia Alexander Lukashenko, Kamis (28/4), di kantor Kepresidenan Belarusia. Kunjungan Menhan RI ke Belarusia untuk yang pertama kalinya ini memenuhi undangan Pemerintah Belarusia yang disampaikan Dubes Belarusia untuk Indonesia He. Mr. Vladimir Lopato Zagorsky ketika menunjungi Kemhan RI beberapa waktu lalu.

Dalam pertemuan tersebut Presiden Belarusia menyampaikan kepada Menhan RI keinginan pemerintah Belarusia untuk meningkatkan kerjasama pertahanan dengan Indonesia dan membuka peluang kerjasama di bidang industri pertahanan dengan investasi pembukaan pabrik peralatan militer di Indonesia yang akan dipasarkan di kawasan ASEAN.

_*Pada kesempatan tersebut Presiden Belarusia juga menawarkan kepada pemerintah Indonesia sejumlah alutsista produksi Belarusia termasuk didalamnya alih teknologi (transfer of technology) dalam pembuatannya. Selain itu juga dimungkinkan untuk melakukanjoint production dengan harapan kedua negara dapat saling mendorong kerjasama industri pertahanan yang lebih erat di masa depan yang pada akhirnya dapat meningkatkan perekonomian kedua negara.*_

Menanggapi hal tersebut, Menhan RI mengucapkan terima kasih atas undangan pemerintah Belarusia yang diberikan kepadanya untuk melakukan lawatan ke Belarusia dengan harapan melalui kunjungan ini akan memberi peluang kedua negara untuk dapat lebih meningkatkan kerjasama pertahanan.

Menhan RI menyambut baik keinginan pemerintah Belarusia untuk menjalin kerjasama di bidang industri pertahanan dalam rangka untuk meningkatkan kesejahteraan ekonomi kedua negara.

Selama melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Belarusia, Menhan RI mendapat kesempatan untuk mengunjungi beberapa fasilitas atau instalasi militer yang ada di Belarusia. Turut mendampingi Menhan dalam kunjungan tersebut diantaranya Dirjen Strahan Kemhan Mayjen TNI Yoedhi Swastanto, M.B.A. dan Kepala Baranahan Kemhan Laksda TNI Leonardi. (ERA)


btw industri nya belarus apaan ya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Santoso was the most wanted terrorist in Indonesia, until yesterday.



_http://news.detik.com/berita/3256367/ini-penampakan-jenazah-yang-diduga-santosoy_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

CountStrike said:


> *Peluang Kerjasama Pertahanan dengan Belarusia*
> Jumat, 29 April 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belarusia, _DMC_ – Setelah melakukan lawatan ke Rusia, Menhan RI Ryamizard Ryacudu melanjutkan kunjungan kerjanya ke Belarusia dan melakukan pertemuan dengan Presiden Belarusia Alexander Lukashenko, Kamis (28/4), di kantor Kepresidenan Belarusia. Kunjungan Menhan RI ke Belarusia untuk yang pertama kalinya ini memenuhi undangan Pemerintah Belarusia yang disampaikan Dubes Belarusia untuk Indonesia He. Mr. Vladimir Lopato Zagorsky ketika menunjungi Kemhan RI beberapa waktu lalu.
> 
> Dalam pertemuan tersebut Presiden Belarusia menyampaikan kepada Menhan RI keinginan pemerintah Belarusia untuk meningkatkan kerjasama pertahanan dengan Indonesia dan membuka peluang kerjasama di bidang industri pertahanan dengan investasi pembukaan pabrik peralatan militer di Indonesia yang akan dipasarkan di kawasan ASEAN.
> 
> _*Pada kesempatan tersebut Presiden Belarusia juga menawarkan kepada pemerintah Indonesia sejumlah alutsista produksi Belarusia termasuk didalamnya alih teknologi (transfer of technology) dalam pembuatannya. Selain itu juga dimungkinkan untuk melakukanjoint production dengan harapan kedua negara dapat saling mendorong kerjasama industri pertahanan yang lebih erat di masa depan yang pada akhirnya dapat meningkatkan perekonomian kedua negara.*_
> 
> Menanggapi hal tersebut, Menhan RI mengucapkan terima kasih atas undangan pemerintah Belarusia yang diberikan kepadanya untuk melakukan lawatan ke Belarusia dengan harapan melalui kunjungan ini akan memberi peluang kedua negara untuk dapat lebih meningkatkan kerjasama pertahanan.
> 
> Menhan RI menyambut baik keinginan pemerintah Belarusia untuk menjalin kerjasama di bidang industri pertahanan dalam rangka untuk meningkatkan kesejahteraan ekonomi kedua negara.
> 
> Selama melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Belarusia, Menhan RI mendapat kesempatan untuk mengunjungi beberapa fasilitas atau instalasi militer yang ada di Belarusia. Turut mendampingi Menhan dalam kunjungan tersebut diantaranya Dirjen Strahan Kemhan Mayjen TNI Yoedhi Swastanto, M.B.A. dan Kepala Baranahan Kemhan Laksda TNI Leonardi. (ERA)
> 
> 
> btw industri nya belarus apaan ya?



Belarus bisa buat hampir semua barang yang diproduksi sama Uni Sovyet....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

PT PAL Today

PKR2 and SSV2 Progress

Credit in pic









Foto lain nyusul

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

durandal said:


> TrackTek - England ? Sloboda - Serbia ? Kerametal - Slovakia ?
> DMD Group - Slovakia ? which companies in the acquisition PINDAD?



Kalo dari berita bulan kemaren Pindad ada penjajakan kerjasama sama MetalEksport-S, Polandia.


> Pindad menjajaki peluang kerja sama dengan perusahaan penyedia alutsista dunia dari Polandia yaitu MetalExport-S. Hal ini dibicarakan oleh Direktur Pindad, Ade Bagdja dengan Direktur MetalExport-S, Karina Kopec serta disaksikan oleh Asisten Deputi Bidang Industri Strategis Kementerian BUMN, Bagya Mulyanto di sela-sela acara Balt Military Expo 2016 yang diselenggarakan di Amber Expo, Gdanks, Polandia.


_http://finance.detik.com/read/2016/...pesawat-made-in-ri-curi-perhatian-di-polandia_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

lucu baca post di Vietnam thread, militer yg isinya relic dr Vietnam war omdo soal jd yg terkuat di Asean. Tank yg isinya cuman kaleng macem T54 dan T62 yg jelas udah pernah di bully sama Israel pake AMX 13, Apcnya aja isinya Btr 60, ifv nya bmp 1 doangan.


----------



## faries

you mean this sentences from a member's comment on Vietnam thread @madokafc "Our army fears no country in SE Asia. Even their armies are united, they have little chance. We can take on hightec armies of Japan and Korea. Our biggest concern is China. She is our major security threat." 

*ECA Group awarded a contract for the supply of a sonar laboratory to the Indonesian Navy*

*




*

ECA Group has been awarded a contract to a supply a sonar laboratory to the Indonesian Navy. The sonar laboratory is a PC based solution for the training of sonar operators using ECA Group sonar simulation system.

ECA Group sonar simulator has already been validated in the past year by customer Navy operators, who have expressed their appreciation for the extreme reliability and realism of the solution. ECA Group sonar simulation system is based on the principle of the internationally approved sonar theories.

Sonar operators can be trained in underwater and surface vessel detection, classification and identification in a virtualized environment with the same characteristics of the real operational area, such as: background noise, the bottom surface reverberation, the climatic and meteorological conditions and all the conditions that effect the sound propagation in a specific geographic area, chosen by the customer.

Navy instructors, using the user-friendly interface of our instructor software can configure realistic scenarios with increasing difficulties in order to train sonar operator from the basic to advanced level.






_Tactical table with sonar console in the background_
http://www.ecagroup.com/en/business...tract-supply-sonar-laboratory-indonesian-navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

faries said:


> you mean this sentences from a member's comment on Vietnam thread @madokafc "Our army fears no country in SE Asia. Even their armies are united, they have little chance. We can take on hightec armies of Japan and Korea. Our biggest concern is China. She is our major security threat."
> 
> *ECA Group awarded a contract for the supply of a sonar laboratory to the Indonesian Navy*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> ECA Group has been awarded a contract to a supply a sonar laboratory to the Indonesian Navy. The sonar laboratory is a PC based solution for the training of sonar operators using ECA Group sonar simulation system.
> 
> ECA Group sonar simulator has already been validated in the past year by customer Navy operators, who have expressed their appreciation for the extreme reliability and realism of the solution. ECA Group sonar simulation system is based on the principle of the internationally approved sonar theories.
> 
> Sonar operators can be trained in underwater and surface vessel detection, classification and identification in a virtualized environment with the same characteristics of the real operational area, such as: background noise, the bottom surface reverberation, the climatic and meteorological conditions and all the conditions that effect the sound propagation in a specific geographic area, chosen by the customer.
> 
> Navy instructors, using the user-friendly interface of our instructor software can configure realistic scenarios with increasing difficulties in order to train sonar operator from the basic to advanced level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Tactical table with sonar console in the background_
> http://www.ecagroup.com/en/business...tract-supply-sonar-laboratory-indonesian-navy



thats funny considering their limited ability to projecting their forces, obsolote equipments, and limited type of training they conduct every year... not to mention limited industrial and economic out put to backing up such claims


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

faries said:


> you mean this sentences from a member's comment on Vietnam thread @madokafc "Our army fears no country in SE Asia. Even their armies are united, they have little chance. We can take on hightec armies of Japan and Korea. Our biggest concern is China. She is our major security threat."
> 
> http://www.ecagroup.com/en/business...tract-supply-sonar-laboratory-indonesian-navy


Retorika seperti itu jangan heran bro, mereka chauvinistnya melebihi kita, kita aja cuma pengalaman konfrontasi dgn Malaysia yg gak sukses dan operasi pembebasan Papua plus operasi invasi lawan negara macam Timor saja sudah banyak chauvinisnya apalagi mereka yg notabene mengalahkan Perancis, AS dan pernah nahan invasi RRC.
Ya pasti semangat nasionalisme berlebihannya over banget.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

a PC-43 M, KRI Cakalang 852. Made by PT Caputra Mitra Sejati (CMS) Shipyard Banten. Worth 74.5 billion Rupiahs.

KRI Cakalang 852 has a length of 44.40 meters, width of 7.4 meters and height of 3.4 meters amidships . The ship has 3x1.800 Hp main engine to engine speed of 2,300 rpm .

The maximum speed reached 24 knots , a cruising speed of 17 knots and a range of 1,632 Nm . Ships weighing 230 tonnes was able to load the fuel tanks up to 56,000 liters.

http://news.detik.com/berita/325727...i-tni-al?_ga=1.190281448.291077847.1430355363


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Retorika seperti itu jangan heran bro, mereka chauvinistnya melebihi kita, kita aja cuma pengalaman konfrontasi dgn Malaysia yg gak sukses dan operasi pembebasan Papua plus operasi invasi lawan negara macam Timor saja sudah banyak chauvinisnya apalagi mereka yg notabene mengalahkan Perancis, AS dan pernah nahan invasi RRC.
> Ya pasti semangat nasionalisme berlebihannya over banget.



There's a difference between chauvinistic & stupid. The viets in here belong in the latter. As "chauvinistic" as you claim we to be we're not that stupid enough to claim we can beat china. 

The only difference between us is that we're more informed in military matter because 99% of us are from formil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

*Indonesia Kills Most-Wanted Terror Leader, but New Threats Loom*
Santoso was one of two men shot dead by police in a remote area of the island of Sulawesi
By BEN OTTO and ANITA RACHMAN
Updated July 19, 2016 9:47 a.m. ET
*Wall Street Journal*





An Indonesian counterterror squad participates in a drill earlier this year. Indonesia is concerned that the country could see a resurgence of a terrorism problem that peaked with major bombings on the resort island of Bali over a decade ago. PHOTO: EUROPEAN PRESSPHOTO AGENCY

JAKARTA, Indonesia—*Security forces shot dead Indonesia’s most-wanted terrorist, giving President Joko Widodo a hard-earned victory as he contends with the threat of Islamic State influence* in the world’s largest Muslim-majority nation.

*Police said Tuesday that they killed two men in a jungle shootout *a day earlier in a rugged, remote area on the island of Sulawesi. One of them was confirmed Tuesday to be Santoso, the alleged leader of a terrorism network known as Mujahidin Indonesia Timur. *The U.S. had put Santoso and the group on a terror list for alleged links to the Middle East-based Islamic State*, targeting the group with sanctions in September.

Santoso evaded capture and trained extremists for years from secret locations in hilly areas of Sulawesi. He had been the focus of more than a year of intensive counterterrorism operations involving thousands of soldiers and police.

*Santoso’s death “means the symbolic heart of Indonesia’s jihadist movement is gone,”* said Sidney Jones, head of the Jakarta-based Institute for Policy Analysis of Conflict. “No one else except Santoso ever pretended to control territory, and with him gone, the attention shifts to the only jihadists who do control territory’’ such as groups backing Islamic State in the neighboring Philippines, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Reashot Xigwin said:


> There's a difference between chauvinistic & stupid. The viets in here belong in the latter. As "chauvinistic" as you claim we to be we're not that stupid enough to claim we can beat china.
> 
> The only difference between us is that we're more informed in military matter because 99% of us are from formil.


im not comparing them with us here in this forum but explain about the historical background that formed their mentality. Such chauvinistic point of view is not really different than many uninformed Indonesian military fans.


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> im not comparing them with us here in this forum but explain about the historical background that formed their mentality. Such chauvinistic point of view is not really different than many uninformed Indonesian military fans.



Well claiming to had something u don't have is another matter though, and they do it a lot. It's lunatic





















http://pustekroket.lapan.go.id/inde...-Desain-Dan-Manufaktur-Propelan-Hanwha/berita

Indonesian made and design Naval Weapon Station

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

President calls for shift from arms purchase to investment
_President Joko Widodo has called for changing the pattern and opting for defense investment rather than spending on defense system equipment. In a limited cabinet meeting on defense system equipment (alutsista) at his office here on Wednesday, it was noted that a lot of countries have offered cooperation in alutsista procurement._






"Please calculate (to see) which of the offers would benefit in the short-term, medium-term and long-term national interests," he advised.

President Jokowi, as he is also called, noted that transfer of technology clause in alutsista procurement was a common thing.

"This is common. Everyone offers it now, from joint designing that will give property right about a new alutsista to national industry and also reallocation of production facilities from producing countries to Indonesia," he added.

Jokowi underlined that he hoped the offers would be optimized to ensure new breakthroughs in procurement of national defense equipment.

"The new breakthroughs must result in changing our pattern of alutsista spending into preferring defense investment in the future," he stressed.

President Joko Widodo mentioned that alutsista procurement must also take into account the life which such weapon systems have.

"We must no longer buy fighter aircraft that only serve for the next 20 years," he emphasized.

To strengthen the national defense industry, he said, the process of alutsista procurement must start having government to government interaction and reduce the role of brokers.

"Reducing the role of middlemen means dealing with the problem of price mark-ups, strengthening the integrity pact and inducing zero-tolerance to corrupt practices in our country," he concluded.

_http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/105809/president-calls-for-shift-from-arms-purchase-to-investment_


PT Pindad looks to international acquisition
_State-owned Indonesian defence company PT Pindad is moving closer to securing its first overseas acquisition, according to the firm's president, Silmy Karim._






Speaking to reporters on 19 July, Karim said PT Pindad is hoping to acquire a defence company from Europe within the next 12 months. But he did not identify the acquisition target and did not respond to questions from IHS Jane's on the planned takeover.

Karim added that the acquisition is intended not only to help PT Pindad increase its exports and revenues but also to help it develop its technological capabilities.

"Acquiring a foreign company is not just merely a matter of business," he said.

_http://www.janes.com/article/62422/pt-pindad-looks-to-international-acquisition_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Rws 12,7 mm designed by PT AIU, right now become arm of choice for Pc 28 patrol boat






there is on going research for larger caliber RWS


----------



## Zarvan

*Saab submits Gripen bid for Indonesian fighter requirement*






Indonesia has been offered the Gripen C fighter aircraft fitted with the latest MS20 capability upgrade, which is now operational on all Swedish jets and is the baseline standard for future Gripen exports. New capabilities in this version include the MBDA Meteor beyond-visual-range air-to-air missile and the Boeing GBU-39 Small-Diameter Bomb.) Source: Saab
Saab has submitted a proposal to Indonesian authorities to supply its JAS 39 Gripen multirole fighter aircraft to meet the air combat requirements of the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU), Peter Carlqvist, head of Saab Indonesia, has confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ .

Carlqvist said that the proposal is flexible over the version of Gripen aircraft that can be supplied to the TNI-AU but that the company remains "100%" committed to meeting Indonesia's requirements for localised industrial participation. The proposal was submitted earlier this year, although Carlqvist said the company is still waiting for the formal bidding process to commence.

The TNI-AU requirement is long-standing and is centred on a programme to replace the service's Northrop F-5E Tiger II fighters, which entered service in 1980. The programme is expected to feature the initial acquisition of 16 aircraft for about USD1.5 billion, but could expand considerably in the future as the TNI-AU responds to growing territorial concerns within Southeast Asia.

Carlqvist said Saab has proposed the current Gripen C/D version but is also open to supplying the new Gripen E version, which was rolled out by the company in May at its Linköping production plant in Sweden. The Gripen E offers several enhancements over the C/D in terms of survivability, sensors, general systems, payload, communications, performance, range, and avionics.

"Saab has submitted a budgetary proposal for one squadron of the latest generation Gripen," said Carlqvist. "Since we know rapid delivery is important to the Indonesian Air Force, Gripen C/D is the proposed version, but if a longer delivery time is acceptable Gripen E can be offered."

Central to the proposal, he said, is Indonesia's Defence Industry Law 2012 (also known as Law Number 16) that requires foreign contractors to fully engage with local industry.

"Law 16 will be absolutely central to everything that we offer to Indonesia," he said.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*




(329 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/62420/saab-submits-gripen-bid-for-indonesian-fighter-requirement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

*Drone OS-Wifanusa finally pass sertification process of IMAA (Indonesian Military Airworthiness Authority).*

There are two types of drone OS - Wifanusa, the first OS - Wifanusa SL - D70 ( 4.2 meter wingspan ) and OS - Wifanusa SL - D28 ( 6.4 meter wingspan ). The second type has passed military airworthiness certification test.

This two ttype of drone is capable of flying 6-8 hours and 8-10 hours with autonomous range can reach 100 km and carry sophisticated cameras for surveillance and aerial photographs for mapping purposes . Capable of taking off and landing on land or in water .

The drone has purchased three units by the Ministry of Defence to be operated in the border region and also in the EEZ Natuna .

http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.i...ikasi.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Drone OS-Wifanusa*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> im not comparing them with us here in this forum but explain about the historical background that formed their mentality. Such chauvinistic point of view is not really different than many uninformed Indonesian military fans.



I'd say that there are plenty of examples of both in the vietnamese and indonesian threads, including some of the ones that are discussing this subject in this thread right now. This type of nationalism, which I considered false nationalism, only leads to distortions and false expectations.

At least the Viet members don't come to this thread to put Indonesia down, something that a particular 2 members here like to go there to do.


----------



## rondo.royal2

madokafc said:


> lucu baca post di Vietnam thread, militer yg isinya relic dr Vietnam war omdo soal jd yg terkuat di Asean. Tank yg isinya cuman kaleng macem T54 dan T62 yg jelas udah pernah di bully sama Israel pake AMX 13, Apcnya aja isinya Btr 60, ifv nya bmp 1 doangan.





madokafc said:


> thats funny considering their limited ability to projecting their forces, obsolote equipments, and limited type of training they conduct every year... not to mention limited industrial and economic out put to backing up such claims



fregat gepard 3.9 mereka ga punya medium sam, yg punya gepardnya russia.
tactical datalink nasional ga punya.
BMS ga punya.
MLRS modern kek astros MK6 ga punya.
satelit pengintai minimal kek A2 dan A3 ga punya.
sekelas caesar ga punya.
perisai kek oerlikon skyshield ga punya.
AEW ga punya.
ATGM modern( cuma matador) dikit.
heli serbu modern ga punya ( cuma mi 24A JADUL)
pesawat ASW modern ga punya .

menurut gw ,member vietnam itu goblok iya memang itu kok aslinya
gw pernah nulis ke goblok kannya dan HOAX nya member vietnam yg namanya @Viet ,dan HOAX nya @Carlosa tentang vietnam mempunyai caesar 36 biji .. yg aslinya masih akan dan akan itu pun jumlah pengadaannya 18 biji bukan 36 biji.
di SSC threadnya audrey mulai page 216.


chauvinist sih semua negara begitu ,tapi yang realistis dong .. ga usah ngeHOAX kelees. dan gw ga suka ..jijik member vietnam pamer drone mesin rotax yg diaku 4000km padahal belum pernah sekalipun di test mencapai angka 4000km kerja sama dg belarus .. negara yg belum pernah membuat MALE , harfang prancis itu mesinnya sama dg vietnam tapi operasional hariannya 1000 km lho ,kerja sama dengan israel dan pernah di test afrika prancis 5000km bukan cuma omdo .. 
terus pamer rudal lisensi kct15 .. itu sampai kapan gambarnya itu lagi itu lagi .. kok ga pernah ada gambar uji coba meluncur gitu .. sombong nya naudubillah , booster,engine ,propelan,radar homing itu semua dari russia ,kalo pun diproduksi itu kek membeli tapi ngrakit dirumah .. WOW nya dimana ? cuma ngrakit ? semua negara bisa kelees ,asal ente belinya jumlah banyak ,TOT ngerakit rudal oke terkendali.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Drone for maritime patrol


----------



## Carlosa

rondo.royal2 said:


> fregat gepard 3.9 mereka ga punya medium sam, yg punya gepardnya russia.
> tactical datalink nasional ga punya.
> BMS ga punya.
> MLRS modern kek astros MK6 ga punya.
> satelit pengintai minimal kek A2 dan A3 ga punya.
> sekelas caesar ga punya.
> perisai kek oerlikon skyshield ga punya.
> AEW ga punya.
> ATGM modern( cuma matador) dikit.
> heli serbu modern ga punya ( cuma mi 24A JADUL)
> pesawat ASW modern ga punya .
> 
> menurut gw ,member vietnam itu goblok iya memang itu kok aslinya
> gw pernah nulis ke goblok kannya dan HOAX nya member vietnam yg namanya @Viet ,dan HOAX nya @Carlosa tentang vietnam mempunyai caesar 36 biji .. yg aslinya masih akan dan akan itu pun jumlah pengadaannya 18 biji bukan 36 biji.
> di SSC threadnya audrey mulai page 216.
> 
> 
> chauvinist sih semua negara begitu ,tapi yang realistis dong .. ga usah ngeHOAX kelees. dan gw ga suka ..jijik member vietnam pamer drone mesin rotax yg diaku 4000km padahal belum pernah sekalipun di test mencapai angka 4000km kerja sama dg belarus .. negara yg belum pernah membuat MALE , harfang prancis itu mesinnya sama dg vietnam tapi operasional hariannya 1000 km lho ,kerja sama dengan israel dan pernah di test afrika prancis 5000km bukan cuma omdo ..
> terus pamer rudal lisensi kct15 .. itu sampai kapan gambarnya itu lagi itu lagi .. kok ga pernah ada gambar uji coba meluncur gitu .. sombong nya naudubillah , booster,engine ,propelan,radar homing itu semua dari russia ,kalo pun diproduksi itu kek membeli tapi ngrakit dirumah .. WOW nya dimana ? cuma ngrakit ? semua negara bisa kelees ,asal ente belinya jumlah banyak ,TOT ngerakit rudal oke terkendali.



If you want to insult, do it in English kid, don't hide behind the language.

@Hu Songshan @Horus @waz

Can you do something about the widespread use of Indonesian language in this thread? I mentioned it a couple of times, but they always disregard it which is a lack of respect for the non Indonesian speakers.
This is supposed to be an English only forum, but you can easily see that every single page of this thread has multiple postings in Indonesian language. It has become endemic. Too many members here simply don't care about the forum rules.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Progress for SIGMA Frigate #2













Progress for SSV #2










Indonesian president pushes to remove procurement agents
_Indonesian president Joko Widodo has called on his Ministry of Defence (MoD) to ensure that it procures military equipment through government-to-government arrangements to support efforts towards transparency and accountability._

Underscoring the problem that Indonesia still faces with procurement agents - despite years of trying to eradicate their influence - Widodo said that middlemen involved in the process of purchasing defence equipment direct from industry were pushing up the costs of military acquisitions.

"To strengthen national defence the weapons procurement process should be between governments directly," Widodo said in a Cabinet meeting on 20 July according to state-run news agency Antara.

_http://www.janes.com/article/62444/indonesian-president-pushes-to-remove-procurement-agents_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

*Great Potential, 300 Pantura Fishermen's Boat Ready Moved Into Natuna*






Natuna Islands region is considered to have Natural Resources (SDA) sea very rich. Potential fish in Natuna reached 1.1 million tons and a small number of fishermen who make a lot of countries that do illegal fishing in the region.

Tackling this, the government plans to move 300 fishing boats on the North Coast of Java (coast) for fishing in Natuna Islands.

"The stock assessment conducted in 2015 was 1.1 million tonnes. Small (number of fishers) only about 3,000 fishermen. The plan excercise numbers around 300 vessels. So if one boat there were 10 people means 3,000 fishermen, if the ship 15 it will be 4,500 fisherman, "said Acting Director General of Capture Fisheries, Zulficar Mochtar, at Mina Bahari III Building, Jakarta, Thursday (21/07/2016).

Fishermen who shifted to the Natuna waters are fishermen who used to use the ship cantrang. They were transferred also through several processes before finally shifted to Natuna.

"The ship ex cantrang so not the cantrang taken there, so we measure the past, discussions with fishermen remeasured government, there was an agreement she was ready to sail there, just deh so there are some processes," said Zulficar.

This fishing is targeted to sail in Natuna the end of 2016.

"Before the end of the year (operating in Natuna), 2016 short they should have been able to. So this is what we have to get there," said Zulficar.

http://finance.detik.com/read/2016/...-kapal-nelayan-pantura-siap-digeser-ke-natuna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rondo.royal2

ban aja id gw yg penting ... gw ngomong apa adanya dan itu realita .. silahkan . siapapun.
masuk thread vietnam itu berasa masuk jakartagreater .
yang marah itu kan ketahuan HOAX nya .. 

sorry gw agak frontal tapi gw bilang apa adanya kalau @Viet dan @Carlosa itu suka nge HOAX . 

kalau pun masuk ke thread vietnam diharap cek google.. takutnya hoax ,perhatikan @Viet kalo kasih berita pasti tidak disertai link .. asal kesimpulan sendiri .. 

silahkan kunjungi forum skyscapercity thread nya audrey page 216 , gw tulis hoax hoax @Viet dan @Carlosa 

cepet ban ID gw .. wong ini buat id cuma pingin ngomong uneg uneg .. kesampaian lega rasanya.


----------



## Carlosa

rondo.royal2 said:


> ban aja id gw yg penting ... gw ngomong apa adanya dan itu realita .. silahkan . siapapun.
> masuk thread vietnam itu berasa masuk jakartagreater .
> yang marah itu kan ketahuan HOAX nya ..
> 
> sorry gw agak frontal tapi gw bilang apa adanya kalau @Viet dan @Carlosa itu suka nge HOAX .
> 
> kalau pun masuk ke thread vietnam diharap cek google.. takutnya hoax ,perhatikan @Viet kalo kasih berita pasti tidak disertai link .. asal kesimpulan sendiri ..
> 
> silahkan kunjungi forum skyscapercity thread nya audrey page 216 , gw tulis hoax hoax @Viet dan @Carlosa
> 
> cepet ban ID gw .. wong ini buat id cuma pingin ngomong uneg uneg .. kesampaian lega rasanya.



@Hu Songshan @Horus @waz

Can you do something about the widespread use of Indonesian language in this thread? I mentioned it a couple of times, but they always disregard it which is a lack of respect for the non Indonesian speakers.
This is supposed to be an English only forum, but you can easily see that every single page of this thread has multiple postings in Indonesian language. It has become endemic. Too many members here simply don't care about the forum rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

LPD and Anoa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

*Military presence on merchant vessels prohibited: Navy commander*

Jakarta | Wed, July 20 2016 | 08:47 pm




On guard – Navy chief Adm. Ade Supandi (right) speaks at an event at the Navy’s Western Fleet headquarters on Jl.Gunung Sahari, Central Jakarta, on Tuesday. (Kompas.com/Kristian Erdianto)

Navy chief Adm.Ade Supandi has said he is not certain the government’s plan to provide security involving armed military personnel on board coal vessels traveling in areas prone to piracy can be implemented.

He said sea security operations for trading vessels on their routes to destination areas was regulated by the International Maritime Organization (IMO).

In prevailing rules, the commander said, there were articles that prohibited the placement of military personnel on merchant vessels, although some countries allowed the use of weapons on board.

“Actually, the security of merchant vessels sailing on the sea is stipulated in IMO regulations. Several rules don’t allow the presence of military personnel on board, although several countries provide security through the equipping of weapons [for crew members] on board,” Ade said as quoted by _kompas.com_in Central Jakarta on Tuesday.

Citing the IMO, Ade further said, it was only armed civilian security personnel that were allowed to provide security on merchant vessels. The number of armed security personnel was also limited and monitored tightly, he went on.

Involving military personnel in providing security on merchant vessels would only lead to unhealthy competition among shipping companies. He said one option the government could take to protect Indonesian trading vessels against piracy was to allow the Navy to escort vessels as far as the sea boarder of their destination country, from where an escort from the destination country could be arranged.

Coal boats and other merchant vessels should also take a safe route decided by authorities to avoid acts of piracy, such as ones recently perpetrated by Abu Sayyaf militants on Indonesian vessels in southern Philippine waters.

Earlier, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said the government would maximize the role of the military in the use of _sea marshals_ to provide security on coal ships sailing to the Philippines. The Navy would work together with its Philippine counterpart to escort the vessels. He claimed the Philippine government had agreed to allow the Indonesian Military to enter its territory for escort purposes. (ebf)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...rchant-vessels-prohibited-navy-commander.html


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Highlight for near future procurement (MEF 2 on the right track) 
- $780 million for "frigate"
- $220 million for 3rd SIGMA light frigate
- $1.6 billion for diesel submarine
- $1.14 billion for F5 replacement

_"frigate"_ apakah yang dimaksud? Ayo list disini calon frigate yang mungkin diincer...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

pr1v4t33r said:


> Highlight for near future procurement (MEF 2 right on the track)
> - $780 million for "frigate"
> - $220 million for 3rd SIGMA light frigate
> - $1.6 billion for diesel submarine
> - $1.14 billion for F5 replacement
> 
> _"frigate"_ apakah yang dimaksud? Ayo list disini calon frigate yang mungkin diincer...




I am more interested in the sub procurement budget because we can guess what kind of frigate the TNI is going to acquire. Are we going to add more subs beside those 3 coming from SK? Considering that this budget plan is for 2015-2019 and the 3 SK sub deals have been sealed in 2011.


----------



## initial_d

For me, it's better that we add more chang bogo class be it locally made or korean made, or even better U214 from germany, but never, i said this again never for russian sub, especially kilo class
Btw, with 1.6 billion us$ we can have 5 chang bogo class right, that it self a plus in my eyes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

initial_d said:


> For me, it's better that we add more chang bogo class be it locally made or korean made, or even better U214 from germany, but never, i said this again never for russian sub, especially kilo class



The Russians suck at after sales services, our Sukhois must be flown back to Russia or Ukraine whenever they have major overhauls. The cumulative cost of maintaining them is higher than buying the same product with slightly more expensive pricetags from NATO and its allied countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

nufix said:


> I am more interested in the sub procurement budget because we can guess what kind of frigate the TNI is going to acquire. Are we going to add more subs beside those 3 coming from SK? Considering that this budget plan is for 2015-2019 and the 3 SK sub deals have been sealed in 2011.



The most talked _'Iver Huitfeldt'_ is only around $350 million and we have $780 million to burned. Are we gonna get 2 units?

Pretty sure we'll get more subs. The plan require 12 units in 2024, can be another Chang Bogo or even Type 214/212 sub with the same TOT scheme from turkey/germany. They lost to SoKor on the previous deal.



initial_d said:


> Btw, with 1.6 billion us$ we can have 5 chang bogo class right, that it self a plus in my eyes


Hard bargain, that's a plus for Chang Bogo.


----------



## nufix

pr1v4t33r said:


> The most talked _'Iver Huitfeldt'_ is only around $350 and we have $780 million to burn. Are we gonna get 2 units?
> Pretty sure will get more subs, can be another Chang Bogo or Type 214/212 sub with the same TOT scheme from turkey/germany. They lost to SoKor on the last deal.



Maybe 350 mils represent only the hulls and its radar, more like 220 mils for PKR Sigma 10514s that come without weapons. My calculation could reach 450 to 500 mils per full-packaged Iver Huitfeldt. But yeah, considering that our govt loves buying things FFBNW, we could argue that we are getting 2 Ivers with that budget.

Well my hope is that we are getting Type 214, 212 is nanggung haha. 1.6 bills is surely bigger than 1.1 bills for the 3 CBGs, I wish we can move on to bigger platforms.


----------



## waz

rondo.royal2 said:


> ban aja id gw yg penting ... gw ngomong apa adanya dan itu realita .. silahkan . siapapun.
> masuk thread vietnam itu berasa masuk jakartagreater .
> yang marah itu kan ketahuan HOAX nya ..
> 
> sorry gw agak frontal tapi gw bilang apa adanya kalau @Viet dan @Carlosa itu suka nge HOAX .
> 
> kalau pun masuk ke thread vietnam diharap cek google.. takutnya hoax ,perhatikan @Viet kalo kasih berita pasti tidak disertai link .. asal kesimpulan sendiri ..
> 
> silahkan kunjungi forum skyscapercity thread nya audrey page 216 , gw tulis hoax hoax @Viet dan @Carlosa
> 
> cepet ban ID gw .. wong ini buat id cuma pingin ngomong uneg uneg .. kesampaian lega rasanya.



Please speak in English my friend. As per forum rules, we only allow writing in a specific language on a dedicated thread. This thread is in written English.
Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> I am more interested in the sub procurement budget because we can guess what kind of frigate the TNI is going to acquire. Are we going to add more subs beside those 3 coming from SK? Considering that this budget plan is for 2015-2019 and the 3 SK sub deals have been sealed in 2011.



Kapal selam ocean going dari Russia, sudah punya VLS

BTW, love to see more IFV and MBT like Marder and Leopard 2 came again to Indonesia, 150 million US dollar is not small sums either, we can get tonnes of Marder 2A3 with that money. At least we can catching up the Singaporean IFV number and getting a lot of our Infantry units converted into Mechanized brigades

credit to alfin2112 @kaskus.co.id










*500 Indonesian soldiers conduct joint exercise with Malaysian counterparts*
Kamis, 21 Juli 2016 19:38 WIB | 161 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Some 500 Indonesian soldiers will take part in a joint exercise with their Malaysian counterparts in Tanjung Gelang, Kuantan Pahang, Malaysia from July 21 to August 3.

Deputy assistant for operations to the Indonesian military (TNI) chief, Vice Admiral Hardjo Susmoro, representing assistant for operations to the TNI chief, Major General Agung Ridhianto, bade farewell to the 500 soldiers in a military ceremony at the Jakarta International Container Terminal (JICT)s pier in North Jakarta on Thursday.

The joint exercise, dubbed Latgabma Malindo Darsasa-9 AB/2016, is being conducted under the theme of Combined Coordination Center (CCC) and is aimed at enhancing cooperation, maintaining mutual understanding and increasing professionalism of the two countries soldiers in an effort to create a disaster mitigation strategy along their borders.

Ridhianto added that the TNI should continue to cooperate with relevant agencies as well as with military forces of other countries, particularly neighboring Malaysia, to continue to ensure and enhance their level of preparedness and capability in mitigating disaster and providing humanitarian assistance.

"As such, the TNI will be able to play its role in providing solutions to problems faced by the two countries which are prone to natural disasters," he stated.

He asked the TNI soldiers to emphasize zero accident approach while carrying out all activities related to the joint exercise, to always ensure security of the self and to guard the equipment and instruments entrusted to them.

"Show the host your discipline, spirit, cooperation, solidity and interoperability among soldiers of the three TNI forces," he urged.(*)


http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ct-joint-exercise-with-malaysian-counterparts

*Navy HQ agrees to upgrade Nabire Naval Post to naval base*
Rabu, 20 Juli 2016 22:04 WIB | 977 Views




Personnels of Indonesian Navy march before the military ships in Indonesian Navy Military Sealift Command's headquarter, in Jakarta, last year. (ANTARA FOTO/Sigid Kurniawan)

Jayapura, Papua (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) Headquarters has agreed to upgrade a naval post in Nabire in Papua province to the level of a naval base, Commander of the Jayapura Naval Base X, Brigadir General Heru Kusmanto said.

Preparations to upgrade the naval post to a naval base have been started, he stated here on Wednesday, adding, "Several personnel have been sent to Nabire and they have begun to prepare everything." 

However, no exact date has been set to inaugurate the naval base, he added. 

Asked about plans to also upgrade the Sarmi naval post into a naval base, he disclosed that his side had originally proposed to upgrade both the two naval posts. However, the TNI AL Headquarters only agreed to upgrade the Nabire naval post. 

The Sarmi naval post will likely be upgraded after the inauguration of the Nabire naval base, he informed, adding that Merauke and Sorong naval bases, which previously belonged to the jurisdiction of the Jayapura naval base, have been already inaugurated.

The Jayapura naval base X itself oversees the north waters of Papua, he said. 

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/105811/navy-hq-agrees-to-upgrade-nabire-naval-post-to-naval-base

*Weapons must be purchased as per need: President*
Rabu, 20 Juli 2016 21:09 WIB | 781 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo stated here on Wednesday that defense system main equipment (alutsista) purchase should be based upon needs and not desires.

"Inputs from all branches of the armed forces - the navy, the army and the airforce - as well as the commander of the defense forces (TNI), the minister of defense and others must be taken into account so that we are sure what we need to buy. This way, we will end up buying only what we really need and not as per our desires," he said at a limited meeting on alutsista at his office.

President Joko Widodo also added that there needs to be transparency in the purchase of alutsista. "Therefore, the defense industry law must be implemented in every decision to carry out purchase of alutsista."

"This must be accorded priority so that the development of national defense industry really leads to self-sufficiency when it comes to our security and defense equipment," he stressed.

He hoped this meeting would focus on ways to fulfill the minimum defense requirement (KPM) by 2024.

"By 2019, the framework of TNI modernization should have brought in line with the 2024 KPM strategic plan," he assured.

Under the 2014 KPM, the army should have heavy military hardware such as medium-sized tanks, attack helicopters and special infantry weapons.

The navy, meanwhile, must have equipment such as a sub-marine, a surface warship and a maritime surveillance system to secure locations that have conflict potentials, he stated.

The air force, on the other hand, must be strengthened with strategic hardware such as fighter jets, heavy transport aircraft, missile defense system and radar system, he explained.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/105810/weapons-must-be-purchased-as-per-need-president







Bahas Pengadaan AlutsitaKasum TNI Laksamana Madya TNI Didit Ashaf (kanan) berdiskusi dengan WakaPolri Komjen Pol Budi Gunawan (kedua kanan), Wakasau Marsda TNI Hadiyan Sumintaatmadja (kedua kiri), Laksamana Muda TNI Arie Henrycus Sembiring (kiri) saat Rapat Terbatas membahas Alat Utama Sistim Pertahanan (Alutsista) yang dipimpin Presiden Joko Widodo di Kantor Presiden, Jakarta, Rabu (20/7/2016). Presiden menegaskan dalam pengadaan alutsista RI harus mengarah pada kemandirian pemenuhan alat pertahanan dan keamanan, alih teknologi, transparansi anggaran, serta memperhitungkan biaya daur hidup alutsista dalam 20 tahun ke depan. (ANTARA/Yudhi Mahatma)








Bahas Pengadaan AlutsitaPresiden Joko Widodo (keempat kanan) memimpin Rapat Terbatas membahas Alat Utama Sistim Pertahanan (Alutsista) bersama Menteri Kabinet Kerja di Kantor Presiden, Jakarta, Rabu (20/7/2016). Presiden menegaskan dalam pengadaan alutsista RI harus mengarah pada kemandirian pemenuhan alat pertahanan dan keamanan, alih teknologi, transparansi anggaran, serta memperhitungkan biaya daur hidup alutsista dalam 20 tahun ke depan. (ANTARA FOTO/Yudhi Mahatma)







Bahas Pengadaan AlutsitaPresiden Joko Widodo (kanan) didampingi Menko Polhukam Luhut Pandjaitan (kedua kanan), Menko Perekonomian Darmin Nasution (ketiga kanani) serta Menko Maritim dan Sumber Daya Rizal Ramli (tengah) memimpin Rapat Terbatas membahas Alat Utama Sistim Pertahanan (Alutsista) di Kantor Presiden, Jakarta, Rabu (20/7/2016). Presiden menegaskan dalam pengadaan alutsista RI harus mengarah pada kemandirian pemenuhan alat pertahanan dan keamanan, alih teknologi, transparansi anggaran, serta memperhitungkan biaya daur hidup alutsista dalam 20 tahun ke depan.(ANTARA FOTO/Yudhi Mahatma)

hmm time to burst some Vietnamese dreams ......

150 trillion for 5 year defense procurement programme,


----------



## MacanJawa

So many weapon procurement and still no medium or long range Sam and that's suck..
Remember Iraq invasion started with lot cruise missile to weaken their base

@madokafc 
Pameran ke trid Vietnam pliss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MacanJawa said:


> So many weapon procurement and still no medium or long range Sam and that's suck.. Remember Iraq invasion started with lot cruise missile to weaken their base



Check the news again... "Rudal Jarak Sedang" for 220 million. There's your MERAD



MacanJawa said:


> Pameran ke trid Vietnam pliss


Come on... that's rude.


----------



## Nike

MacanJawa said:


> So many weapon procurement and still no medium or long range Sam and that's suck..
> Remember Iraq invasion started with lot cruise missile to weaken their base
> 
> @madokafc
> Pameran ke trid Vietnam pliss



biasanya lu yang mancing


----------



## Nike

credit at pics

progress of Indonesian Navy second PKR
















construction phase seemed on time and we can expect they will be delivered 6 to 8 months after the commissioned of the first ship

well we built warships at rapid phase compared to our neighbor, bar Sg


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

with the term of ToT, will those ocean going sub from Russia be built in Indonesia? and how the continuation of the procurement changbogo class after completion of the three orders? @madokafc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*POKÉMON GO IS OFF-LIMITS FOR INDONESIAN POLICE AND MILITARY PERSONNEL*







_Pokémon Go has taken the United States by storm, turning into a craze that doesn’t spare any fan, regardless of their age. Children, teenagers, and adults alike are running around the streets, heads buried in their phones, trying to catch ‘em all._

According to Indonesian officials, military personnel and the police are banned from playing the addictive game while on duty – which should have gone without saying in the first place.

The announcement was made soon after Ryamizard Ryacudu, the Defense Minister of Indonesia, gave a statement about the security threats related to the smartphone game.

Similarly, the Jakarta presidential palace also interdicted players to roam around the premises looking for mythical creatures. The warning was signaled with plaques that read “Playing or hunting Pokémon is forbidden in the area of the palace.”

Ever since Pokémon Go was launched two weeks ago, the game has caused a worldwide frenzy, and the Indonesians have also been caught in the whirlwind of chasing and catching Pokémon.

However, Go has already been blamed for several traffic violations, crimes, and complaints in the cities around the world where the game has been launched.

Even though Pokémon Go is not yet officially available in Indonesia, that hasn’t stopped the most avid fans to illegally download it and start hunting digital “pocket monsters.”






The game’s popularity is what caused security concerns, with officials suggesting its high-tech capabilities could be used in spying. “Spying can come in different forms,” according to Defense, who also added the game was “just not right.”

Pokémon Go will soon be banned for military personnel during duty hours. Tatang Sulaiman, a spokesman for the military, said the prohibition seeks to protect the high-security sites of the army.

Among the main concerns is the fact that the devices people use to play the game can also be used to send sensitive data over the Internet connection to other countries. The level of alert went even higher after a Frenchman playing Pokémon Go was temporarily detained as he accidentally walked into a military base on Java Island.

For those unfamiliar with the game, Pokémon Go uses a phone’s GPS location, camera, and graphics to display overlaying representations of cartoon monsters on real-world settings.

http://www.lighthousenewsdaily.com/pokemon-go-off-limits-indonesian-police/6995/


----------



## faries

Chief of Staff Koarmatim ( Kasarmatim ) First Admiral ( Laksma ) TNI Mintoro Yulianto , S. Sos ., M.Sc. , witnessed the trials of Research and Development (R & D ) Mini Mobile Target Torpedo at Labinlek Surabaya , Dermaga Madura Koarmatim in Ujung , Surabaya . Thursday ( 21/07/2016 )

dispenarmatim
https://www.facebook.com/lembagakeris/


























Departure of Latma Malindo Darsasa - 9 AB / 2016 Malaysia - Indonesia took place at Kolinlamil Pier Tanjung Priok Jakarta.

https://www.facebook.com/lembagaker...1276675314017/905023322939345/?type=3&theater






Tinombala Operations Task Force members remove corpses of terrorist Santoso in Poso , Monday ( 07/18/2016 )
https://www.facebook.com/lembagaker...1276675314017/905476756227335/?type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Double Stick, individual martial equipment that each soldier Kostrad have. (Penerangan Kostrad)
https://www.facebook.com/lembagaker...1276675314017/901887456586265/?type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

@madokafc : I heard that you feel anger to a claim about Vietnam is stronger than remain of Asean by a Viet?
I think that is by an ultra.


----------



## Bennedict

A friendly reminder for @madokafc @pr1v4t33r @initial_d and other Indonesian poster to stay kalem, ga perlu saling hujat, tar IQ berkurang loh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fox14

BoQ77 said:


> @madokafc : I heard that you feel anger to a claim about Vietnam is stronger than remain of Asean by a Viet?
> I think that is by an ultra.



pretty sorry bro, i think thats reason why aViet and others doesn't like to cite coment in here


----------



## BoQ77

We are ASEAN. united we stand.
I feel comfortable to stay in Asean countries.

FYI, I just come back from MY, SG, and Batam ID

In my eyes and my family ID is very similar to VN by standard of living.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KAL Bawean etc


----------



## MacanJawa

wakwakwkakwak apaan sih ini


----------



## MacanJawa

pr1v4t33r said:


> Wah, situ telat. Udah tutup warungnya sekarang.
> _https://defence.pk/threads/indonesia’s-mass-killings-of-1965-were-crimes-against-humanity-international-judges-say.440492/_



njing ikut gw nih seharusnya wkwkkw telat nih

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

pr1v4t33r said:


> Wah, situ telat. Udah tutup warungnya sekarang.
> _https://defence.pk/threads/indonesia’s-mass-killings-of-1965-were-crimes-against-humanity-international-judges-say.440492/_


i can't even

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Gw kalo ada pesta pesta gituh cuma bisa nyimak,maklum masih butuh improve gaya nulis nih 

Buat para suhu disini kalian emang top


----------



## Fox14

pr1v4t33r said:


> Wah, situ telat. Udah tutup warungnya sekarang.
> _https://defence.pk/threads/indonesia’s-mass-killings-of-1965-were-crimes-against-humanity-international-judges-say.440492/_



Udah dapet berapa kapal buat sarapan pagi ini bung?


MacanJawa said:


> njing ikut gw nih seharusnya wkwkkw telat nih


Jiah kasian, si abang kebanyakan main di warung sebelah si


----------



## MacanJawa

Fox14 said:


> Udah dapet berapa kapal buat sarapan pagi ini bung?
> 
> Jiah kasian, si abang kebanyakan main di warung sebelah si




baru au nih kalau rame rame wkkwkwkw


----------



## Fox14

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Gw kalo ada pesta pesta gituh cuma bisa nyimak,maklum masih butuh improve gaya nulis nih
> 
> Buat para suhu disini kalian emang top


Senasib bang  Baru kali ini gua liat para suhu ngeluarin hewan-hewannya..
Emang pinter bener dah si sipit cari gara-gara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Shopping List:*




TNI AU Allotment: $2.835,50

F-5 Replacement (1.140)

Amphibious Ships/SAR (315)
Heavy Transport Helicopters (165)
Heavy Transport Ships (625)
Sukhoi Engines (102,2)
Radars (100)
Medium Range Missiles (220)
TNI AL Allotment: $3.273,80

Frigates (780)
PKR Class Fast Missile Boat (220)
Diesel Submarines (1.600)
Mine Sweepers (215,9)
40mm cannons (24)
30mm cannons (20)
Amphibious tanks (176)
Armored personnel carrier (67,2)
Missilles & Torpedoes (90,5)
TNI AD Allotment: $1.510,50

Cannons (124,5)
Rockets (200)
Infantry Fighting Vehicles (150)
Tanks (135)
Tactical Vehicles (143)
Assault Helicopters (350)
Heavy Transport Helicopters (250)
Weapon Control Systems (80)
Missiles (45)
*All are worth in the millions .



pr1v4t33r said:


> Wah, situ telat. Udah tutup warungnya sekarang.
> _https://defence.pk/threads/indonesia’s-mass-killings-of-1965-were-crimes-against-humanity-international-judges-say.440492/_



Yeh Gua telat gk ada yg ngasih tau sih?


----------



## Bhayangkara

Baru baca beberapa page kebelakang kok isinya "WAAH", malah jadi ajang ngegosip 

Sorry, newbie cuma sekedar berharap klo thread ini tetap kondusif, informative dan tetap nyaman dibaca buat para pengunjung. Kalaupun ada sikap chauvinistic yg berlebihan, Hoax yg terlalu kebablasan atau apapun itu namanya yg dilakukan member tetangga sebelah sy rasa gak perlu ditanggepin terlalu serius. Kalaupun ada yg perlu diluruskan silahkan selesaikan di thread yg bersangkutan, dan gak perlu dibawa2 ke thread ini (lagipula gak ada urgensinya buat dibahas toh?). Jadi mohon pengertiannya dari rekan2 buat saling menjaga demi menghargai TS'nya yg udah capek2 bikin thread ini.. Salam.

Just for reminder:


nufix said:


> This is a thread to discuss matters that related to the Military of Republic of Indonesia. Everyone is welcome to post news, articles, and photos to build a better debate and opinion exchanges.
> 
> Please discuss and post comments in good manners and good language.



Anyway, mumpung masih dibulan Syawal, sy mohon maaf lahir & batin klo pernah ada salah dan khilaf (sorry telat)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Wah, thread yang kemaren makan korban... RIP @initial_d, @nufix. 
Yang lain gak usah ikut-ikutan ya


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Wah, thread yang kemaren makan korban... RIP @initial_d, @nufix.
> Yang laen gak usah ikut-ikutan ya



WTF, thread-nya jadi legendaris gitu

RIP for our fallen brothers


----------



## Sasquatch

Guys keep the posts in English, this is an international forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhayangkara

pr1v4t33r said:


> Wah, thread yang kemaren makan korban... RIP @initial_d, @nufix.
> Yang lain gak usah ikut-ikutan ya


Oh no! now we have to lost our TS.
Actually, what was done by Indonesian members is just being reactive, we will never be a negative poster if no one would started it. But if there were to be banned, it should be done to both sides. Hopefully our mod here can act fairly without favoring any sides.
And for our lost two members, hope they can back normally soon.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/archive/full-resolve-how-indonesia-took-on-the-somali-pirates/

#throwbackwithphoto

























Leopard & Transporter inside KRI Bintuni

@oriuploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Trial for Mistral ATLAS (Advance Twin Launcher Anti Air Strike): July 14, 2016

























_https://lancercell.com/2016/07/22/uji-coba-mistral-atlas-tni-ad-foto/#more-25771_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Hawk | hit and run

@in pic

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UMNOPutra

Don't compare TNI with Viet Army ... compare with our ATM .. TNI is still behind us more than 20 years in term of equipment, budget, war management and professionalism ...

Meanwhile, our TLDM is now the most modern "blue sea water' in the region after Singapore ...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

know your place... and consider yourself warned!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## faries

welcome back @initial_d_mk2





Field function and firing test MLRS RM70 Vampire of Indonesian Navy Marines

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

UMNOPutra said:


> Don't compare TNI with Viet Army ... compare with our ATM .. TNI is still behind us more than 20 years in term of equipment, budget, war management and professionalism ...
> 
> Meanwhile, our TLDM is now the most modern "blue sea water' in the region after Singapore ...



TLDM doesnt have LST nor LPD, doesn't have sufficient tanker and refuelling ships, doesn't have proper Naval aviation group. Even ur surface ships almost run out of proper AShM, ur Navy is nearing to achieve Pinoy capability, a GUN BOAT NAVY

and u call ur self blue sea water? LoL

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## NEKONEKO

i wonder why, recently so many bad comment
i hope this wont cause any banned member again, pr1v4t33r and mado pls calm down
den provost sini kurang gahar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

Indonesian Police Mobile Brigade personnel with Pindad SPR-1,7.62mm sniper rifle during Tinombala Ops.
Photo credit: Yanwar AP. Source of photo: Forum Sejarah & Militer.






Indonesian Army border security task force from the 413rd Mechanized Infantry Battalion patrolling along Indonesia-PNG border.
Photo credit: Penerangan Kostrad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

[Intermezzo] New WBC Asia champion from Indonesia




Maxi Nahak (Indonesia) VS Eun Chang Lee (South Korea)



jek_sperrow said:


> i wonder why, recently so many bad comment. I hope this wont cause any banned member again, pr1v4t33r and mado pls calm down. Den provost sini kurang gahar


Kay


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New 43 meter Fast Patrol Boat, with Oto Melara 30mm cannon as main weapon but hasn't been installed. Only $5.5 million. Let's take a look at what's inside this beautiful ship....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d_mk2

pr1v4t33r said:


> New 43 meter Fast Patrol Boat, with Oto Melara 30mm cannon as main weapon but hasn't been installed. Only $5.5 million. Let's take a look what's inside this beautiful ship....


this ship is more suitable for the coast guard  how many of this small patrol boat will be built actualy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d_mk2 said:


> this ship is more suitable for the coast guard. How many of this small patrol boat will be built actualy



A lot. We are the largest archipelagic nation with huge maritime area to cover. Just take a look at how many naval port we have, and their distribution. We need a lot more to be able to patrol this area on daily basis. Corvette and Frigate are expensive to operate, and will drain our coffer even before we know it.

As long as we don't lose sight on the big picture of our surrounding geopolitical challange, we are good. In fact, we're still continuing to build up more and more frigate till today, yes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to original uploader,

KRI Bung Tomo personnel during Unifil maritime joint Exercise






on land, one of Indonesian Unifil soldiers during joint exercise with French Army






Indonesian made ADRI-L Leopard Tank transporter Landing Craft Utility, just recently commisioned in Batam in May 2016. Actually this ship is comparable and slightly more larger than Frosch Class LST....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*LAPAN LSU-03 NG: Siap Perkuat Kemampuan Intai Kodam di Perbatasan*
Posted on 12/07/2016 | 12 Comments





Selain drone _Wulung _yang telah beroperasi, di Indonesia ada beberapa jenis prototipe _fixed wing_ UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicle) produksi Dalam Negeri yang masuk kategori ‘papan atas,’ sebut saja LSU-05, OS-Wifanusa dan Super Drone. Ketiganya punya kapabilitas yang lumayan baik dari sisi jarak jangkau,_endurance_ dan payload. Namun guna menyesuaikan kebutuhan pasar, institusi pengembang drone menyajikan beberapa alternatif varian drone agar _match_dengan kebutuhan operasi dan tentunya budget.

http://www.indomiliter.com/lapan-lsu-03-ng-siap-perkuat-kemampuan-intai-kodam-di-perbatasan/

Indonesian made UAV will patrolling Indonesian border with her neighbor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Welldone

https://m.detik.com/news/berita/3259595/ini-penampakan-istri-santoso-usai-ditangkap-satgas-tinombala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

preparation before testing loading of BMP-3F, LVT-7A and Leopard 2AP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

[Intermezzo] Star Trek Beyond
Character: Manas, read:manace
Played by Indonesian actor: Joe Taslim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKRI

UMNOPutra said:


> Don't compare TNI with Viet Army ... compare with our ATM .. TNI is still behind us more than 20 years in term of equipment, budget, war management and professionalism ...
> 
> Meanwhile, our TLDM is now the most modern "blue sea water' in the region after Singapore ...



gimme more please


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Puma | pukulan maut

Credit in pic

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Military involvement in fight against terrorism unavoidable: Minister*
Jumat, 22 Juli 2016 22:46 WIB | 479 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Coordinating Minister for Law, Security and Political Affairs Luhut Binsar Panjaitan said military involvement in the fight against terrorism is unavoidable. 

"The House of Representatives now debating the Law on Terrorism, would see the fact that the role of the military in supporting the operation to eliminate terrorism is unavoidable," Luhut said in a statement received here on Friday. 

At an informal meeting with the Communication Forum of the Banten Regional Leaders, and community and religious leaders in Serang on Friday, Luhut said he appreciated the military assisting police in the attempts to eliminate terrorism. 

"Security elements have worked hard to protect the people. For that I thank them, the military and police," he said.

He said the military and police have succeeded in ending the lung hunt for the leader of Eastern Indonesia Mujahidin leader Santoso.

He called on the remaining followers of Santoso to surrender, saying,"We have policy for those still in the mountains. We call them to come down as they are also Indonesians."

"We must build out nation together in cooperation without hate against each other. No religion teaches to spread hate," he said. 

He said political condition in Indonesia is encouraging, adding, the relations are excellent between the parliament and the government. 

"We could not imagine such condition could happen a year ago," he said. 

Luhut also spoke about progress made in economic development and tax amnesty. 

In a bid to boost economic development, the government recently launched a tax amnesty program, he said, adding with the tax amnesty the government could raise Rp2,000 trillion in the next three to four years. 

The program would be carried out with transparency, he said, adding "I can guarantee that we could feel transparency in all aspects of life." 

He said the program was launched before 2018 when tax information exchange would start between Indonesia and a number of other countries.

"It would be difficult for anyone to hide assets abroad, and the perpetrators would be punished," he said. (*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...-fight-against-terrorism-unavoidable-minister

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Dokumentasi anggota Detasemen Jalamangkara TNI AL berjaga dengan senjata lengkap saat latihan operasi intelijen/kontra terorisme, di Kantor Pusat PT PELNI, Jakarta, Minggu (20/12). Latihan ini melibatkan Detasemen Jalamangkara, Komando Pasukan Katak TNI AL, dan Batalion Intai Amfibi TNI AL dalam rangka membangun sinergitas kemampuan intelijen pasukan khusus TNI Angkatan Laut. (ANTARA FOTO/M Agung Rajasa)





Dokumentasi polisi berjaga di dekat dua peti jenazah di depan Ruangan Instalasi Forensik Rumkit Bayangkara, Palu, Sulawesi Tengah, Selasa (19/7/2016). Dari hasil indentifikasi luar dua jenazah dipastikan Santoso dan Muktar yang tewas baku tembak dengan Satgas Tinombala di Pegunungan Tambarana. (ANTARA FOTO/Fiqman Sunandar)

*End of terror group leader`s "adventure" in Poso`s forested mountain*
Sabtu, 23 Juli 2016 01:15 WIB | 675 Views




The Indonesian National Police Chief Gen. Tito Karnavian (right) with the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo (left) giving information to make sure that in Poso on Monday (Juky 18, 2016) the East Indonesian Mujahidin (MTI) leaders Santoso alias Abu Wardah have been killed together with members named Mukhtar.(ANTARA/Basri Marzuki)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Santoso, one of the most wanted terror leaders in Indonesia, was finally eliminated in a gunfire by legal enforcers on July 18, after he remained a fugitive-in-hiding for almost a decade in the remote forested mountainous area in Poso District, Central Sulawesi Province.

Personnel of the Tinombala military operations task force were involved in a shootout with Santoso-led Eastern Indonesian Mujahidin members, and managed to kill two men, while three others, including two women, escaped, in Mt Tambarana area, Poso.

Reports about how long the encounter ran varied from it at half an hour to one and a half hour.

After a long evacuation and identification process, Chief of Tinombala Operation task unit, Senior Commissioner Leo Bona Lubis, confirmed the next day that the two men who were shot dead in Poso were indeed Santoso and one of his associates, Mukhtar.

"Based on a simple identification of the bodies, I, as the operations chief, can confirm that the shootout that occurred yesterday (July 18) between 5 p.m. and 6:30 p.m. ended in the killing of terrorist leader Santoso and Mukhtar, both of whom were on the fugitives list," he said in Palu.

"The three people who escaped are suspected to be Basri, his wife and Santosos wife," he added.

Only 19 members of the Santoso-led armed Eastern Indonesian Mujahidin group now remain outside the reach of law.

They include Jumiatun Muslim alias Atun alias Bunga alias Umi Delima, the wife of Santoso, Tini Susanti Kaduku alias Umi Fadel (Ali Kaloras wife) and Nurmi Usman alias Oma (Basris wife).

Later, Commander of the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI), General Gatot Nurmantyo, and National Police Chief General Tito Karnavian personally checked the bodies of Santoso alias Abu Wardah and Mukhtar at the police hospital in Palu, the capital of South Sulawesi, on July 20.

The two four-star generals were accompanied by Army Chief of Staff, General Moeljono, and Chief of the National Counter-Terrorism Agency, Commissioner General Suhardi Alius.

General Tito, accompanied by General Gatot, reiterated that the body he had just seen was of Santoso, as confirmed on the basis of various checks ranging from fingerprint analysis to the identification of other physical marks as well as the recorded testimonies of his family members, adding that the result of the DNA test was still awaited.

He thanked the TNI commander, the army chief of staff, and their ranks as well as TNI and police personnel for their cooperation and joint efforts during the Tinombala Operation that led to the death of Santoso.

On the other hand, General Gatot remarked that the operation would continue with the same intensity even after Santosos death.

"In fact, the operation would be stepped up, though no new personnel would join it, as the existing team is considered adequate. However, operations would be intensified both, at the military level and territorial fronts," he affirmed.

Both, the TNI general and the police chief, appealed to Santosos men, who are still hiding in the hilly forests in Poso District, to surrender and return to the community fold after undergoing the judicial process.

Earlier, Karnavian expressed his belief that the terrorist group has weakened, particularly after the death of Santoso.

He lauded those who participated in he joint operation that involved personnel from the police, military, intelligence, and the National Counter-Terrorism Agency.

Deputy House Speaker Fadli Zon lauded the National Police and TNI for neutralizing Santoso.

"The achievement of the Tinombala task force during the operation in the Mt. Tambarana area is commendable. We hope that Santosos death will be able to paralyze the terror group that he headed," Zon affirmed.

Since the start of the joint operation in January 2016, the members of the task force had made several sacrifices, he pointed out.

Zon recalled that 13 military personnel had lost their lives when their helicopter crashed during the operation last March.

The success of the operation also demonstrated strong coordination between the National Police and TNI in implementing their on-field tasks, he noted.

The lawmaker, however, suggested applying a more holistic approach while conducting counterterrorism activities in Indonesia as terrorism was basically an act of crime, which was triggered by three factors.

"The first is the domestic factor that includes poverty, low level of education, and injustice with regard to the law enforcement process," he explained.

The second factor is an international one as terrorist groups have strong global networks to support their logistic and funding requirements, as well as emotional ties.

Zon said the third factor concerns the cultural aspect as several community groups still continue to have a narrow thought process while interpreting religious teachings.

Therefore, terrorism could not merely be dealt through repression but also through preventive actions, he emphasized.

The manner in which the criminal justice system handles terror groups should also be backed by economic, social and cultural approaches as part of the preventive measures, he stated.

Despite the death of Santoso, the Indonesian Police continues to hunt for terror cells in the country.

"There is the Arif Hidayat group in Bekasi and then Nur Rohmans (group). Some others are being investigated, and we continue to monitor them," Police spokesman Inspector General Boy Rafli Amar stated at the Police Headquarters in Jakarta, on July 21.
(T.F001/INE/KR-BSR/B003

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...-leaders-adventure-in-posos-forested-mountain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Actually which unit that ambush and kill santoso? TNI or POLRI.
Sorry to ask, i haven't updating on this poso situation for quite sometimes.....
It's about time that millitary unit Join forces handling terorist activity.


----------



## Nusantara

initial_d_mk2 said:


> Actually which unit that ambush and kill santoso? TNI or POLRI.
> Sorry to ask, i haven't updating on this poso situation for quite sometimes.....
> It's about time that millitary unit Join forces handling terorist activity.


it's Raider TNI, bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UMNOPutra

NKRI said:


> gimme more please



The newest evidence ... Our TUDM dan TLDM berhak dan bebas menggunakan laut dan udara Indonesia di sekitar Natuna kerana hingga kini wilayah itu masih diakui oleh Indon sebagai milik bersama dengan kami (faktor sejarah empire Melaka) .. .. Sedangkan Indon hingga kini tetap tidak kami ijinkan lewat dan menggunakan wilayah laut dan udara kami di atas Semenanjung, Sarawak dan Sabah tanpa ada persetujuan tertulis kami ... Yours are Ours .. But ...Ours are not Yours ..

Ini adalah bukti bahwa kami lebih :"pintar dan superior" dibandingan Indon ... . We (and Singapore) have bought your 'sovereignity' without protest and complain from your people for more than 40 years ..

So, menurut kami ... sudah benar dan selayaknya jika menteri pertahanan anda kemudian memohon maaf dan ampun klepada kami atas kelancangan pesawat TNI mengganggu pesawat Charlie 130 TUDM kami .
..


----------



## Nike

hilarious, this UMNO clown


----------



## CountStrike

Malon In Action..


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The Great Indonesia, controls thousands of islands with soo vast maritime area, basicaly Indonesia is an empire. Normal, educated Malaysian person will be ashamed that Jakarta can control even the far flung Natuna islands in the North. We trample Malon, the thiefing nation and whack them right in the middle. What else can we say...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

Umno is real dictator of Malaysia, very corrupt political party

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fox14

UMNOPutra said:


> The newest evidence ... Our TUDM dan TLDM berhak dan bebas menggunakan laut dan udara Indonesia di sekitar Natuna kerana hingga kini wilayah itu masih diakui oleh Indon sebagai milik bersama dengan kami (faktor sejarah empire Melaka) .. .. Sedangkan Indon hingga kini tetap tidak kami ijinkan lewat dan menggunakan wilayah laut dan udara kami di atas Semenanjung, Sarawak dan Sabah tanpa ada persetujuan tertulis kami ... Yours are Ours .. But ...Ours are not Yours ..
> 
> Ini adalah bukti bahwa kami lebih :"pintar dan superior" dibandingan Indon ... . We (and Singapore) have bought your 'sovereignity' without protest and complain from your people for more than 40 years ..
> 
> So, menurut kami ... sudah benar dan selayaknya jika menteri pertahanan anda kemudian memohon maaf dan ampun klepada kami atas kelancangan pesawat TNI mengganggu pesawat Charlie 130 TUDM kami .
> ..


For all Indonesian brothers, Do you remember about the last tragedy?
Stay cool and keep play with this babe



MacanJawa said:


> Umno is real dictator of Malaysia, very corrupt political party


Rasah melu manas-manasi mas, jewer kowe


----------



## faries

hahaha, UMNO...maybe the ashamed one is Malaysian military black flight that never predict their old style (turn off the transponder while fly through Natuna sky to save fuel consumption) get caught by Indonesian radar and get an identification by 2 F-16 immediately. Cilukba!


----------



## NEKONEKO

dont feed the troll, everyone calm down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Identify that missile if u can

Credit in pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaka404

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Identify that missile if u can
> 
> Credit in pic
> 
> View attachment 320214


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kh-29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@penkostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Hawk 209 TT-0214 back on duty after major servicing




Komandan Depohar 30 Kolonel Tek M. Yani Rudiansyah menyerahkan pesawat Hawk 200 TT-0214 usai menjalani perawatan Major Servicing 2.000 jam terbang kepada Letkol Pnb Adhi Safarul Akbar. Sumber gambar: Pen. Lanud Abdulrachman Saleh

_http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/a...puh-hawk-200-tni-au-ini-kembali-ke-sarangnya/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## satria

UMNOPutra said:


> The newest evidence ... Our TUDM dan TLDM berhak dan bebas menggunakan laut dan udara Indonesia di sekitar Natuna kerana hingga kini wilayah itu masih diakui oleh Indon sebagai milik bersama dengan kami (faktor sejarah empire Melaka) .. .. Sedangkan Indon hingga kini tetap tidak kami ijinkan lewat dan menggunakan wilayah laut dan udara kami di atas Semenanjung, Sarawak dan Sabah tanpa ada persetujuan tertulis kami ... Yours are Ours .. But ...Ours are not Yours ..
> 
> Ini adalah bukti bahwa kami lebih :"pintar dan superior" dibandingan Indon ... . We (and Singapore) have bought your 'sovereignity' without protest and complain from your people for more than 40 years ..
> 
> So, menurut kami ... sudah benar dan selayaknya jika menteri pertahanan anda kemudian memohon maaf dan ampun klepada kami atas kelancangan pesawat TNI mengganggu pesawat Charlie 130 TUDM kami .
> ..


Nelayan china sampai ratusan masuk perairan malon saja dibiarin, memamg TLDM tak punya power & nyali, coba apa pernah pesawat malonjing intercept..


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Quit it guys, don't let this malaysian troll ruin our beloved indonesian thread and feed his sick inferiority ego, ignored him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaka404

UMNOPutra said:


> The newest evidence ... Our TUDM dan TLDM berhak dan bebas menggunakan laut dan udara Indonesia di sekitar Natuna kerana hingga kini wilayah itu masih diakui oleh Indon sebagai milik bersama dengan kami (faktor sejarah empire Melaka) .. .. Sedangkan Indon hingga kini tetap tidak kami ijinkan lewat dan menggunakan wilayah laut dan udara kami di atas Semenanjung, Sarawak dan Sabah tanpa ada persetujuan tertulis kami ... Yours are Ours .. But ...Ours are not Yours ..
> 
> Ini adalah bukti bahwa kami lebih :"pintar dan superior" dibandingan Indon ... . We (and Singapore) have bought your 'sovereignity' without protest and complain from your people for more than 40 years ..
> 
> So, menurut kami ... sudah benar dan selayaknya jika menteri pertahanan anda kemudian memohon maaf dan ampun klepada kami atas kelancangan pesawat TNI mengganggu pesawat Charlie 130 TUDM kami .
> ..


i think you've misunderstood the situation a little. the reason why any flight that passed by natuna air space don't have to report to jakarta flight controller is because of the fact that the airspace above natuna sea are manage by the singaporean flight controller. so any plane that are flying through that area must report to the singaporean flight control...
and it's not as "free" as you might've think. any flight that plan on flying trough that area still need to report, pay taxes and stuff, to the singaporean air traffic controller (of course indonesia also got a cut from that).
y'see indonesia have this flight information region treaty with singapore for that region... and singapore only, not with malaysian.
http://treaty.kemlu.go.id/uploads-pub/4286_SGP-1995-0020.pdf

ps: keep in mind that FIR is not equal to sovereignty. FIR is related to "aviation safety" issue. for example jakarta FIR also include australia's airsplace above the christmas island sector. it does not mean we have bought australian sovereignty over that island.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Penerbal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

the following article is about US freedom of navigation. but i bought it up so that many can understand a little about indonesian sea territories.. which probably different with their own.


> An *archipelagic state* is any internationally recognized state or country that comprises a series of islands that form an archipelago. The term is defined by the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea in order to define what borders such states should be allowed to claim.
> 
> In various conferences of the United Nations on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS),[1] Fiji, Indonesia, Papua New Guinea, the Bahamas, and the Philippines are the five sovereign states that obtained approval in the UN Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS) held in Montego Bay, Jamaica on December 10, 1982 and qualified as archipelagic states.



*US freedom of navigation claims groundless*

Ahmad Almaududy Amri
The US Department of Defense ( DoD ) publishes its _Freedom of Navigation_report from time to time. In the report, the DoD has stated that numerous countries with excessive maritime claims are allegedly exercising rights against the use of the sea guaranteed to all nations by international law.

Since 2000, the US has included Indonesia in its report. Only one alleged excessive maritime claim by Indonesia is usually stated in the report, nonetheless since 2010, more than one claim have been filed against Indonesia. In fact, in 2014 there were three maritime claims listed.

The US is a signatory to the UN Convention on Law of the Sea ( UNCLOS ) but has not ratified the convention. On other hand, Indonesia has been cooperative in implementing UNCLOS since its inception in 1982. Furthermore, Indonesia has signed and ratified the instrument.

Now the question is whether the US unilateral act through publication of reports containing excessive maritime claims should be considered a concern by other states?

In my view, states should not consider this issue something urgent and rather table it through the bilateral track. Speaking of Indonesia, in the 2014 DoD report, Indonesia is alleged to have exercised excessive maritime claims in three aspects: partial designation of archipelagic sea lanes, prior notification required for foreign warships to enter the territorial sea and the archipelagic waters and restriction on stopping, dropping anchor, or cruising without legitimate reasons in seas adjoining the territorial sea.

*Article 53 ( 1 ) UNCLOS regulates designation of archipelagic sea lane passage by archipelagic states. Indonesia, in accordance with Article 53 ( 9 ) has proposed the establishment of the Archipelagic Sea Lane Passage of Indonesia ( ALKI ) to the International Maritime Organization ( IMO ). 

As a result, Indonesia has set ALKI as mandated by Article 53 ( 1 ) UNCLOS and regulated it into national law through Government Decree No. 37/2002. *

Determination of ALKI is based on the 69th Maritime Safety Committee ( MSC ) held in London on May 11-20, 1998. Nonetheless, in its decision, the MSC awarded partial designation of ALKI.

One of its considerations was that ALKI had not included an East-West route. This is why the US has alleged Indonesia of exercising excessive maritime claims.

To accommodate various views of foreign states that have not fully accepted the designation awarded by the IMO, Indonesia has reached an agreement with the US and Australia in providing the right of innocent passage over archipelagic waters, known as “19 Rules Agreed by the US, Australia and Indonesia on the exercise on archipelagic sea lanes passage”.

*Furthermore, in accordance with Article 53 ( 12 ), even though Indonesia has not designated an East-West route, the right of archipelagic sea lanes passage may still be exercised through the routes normally used for international navigation.

Government Decree No. 8/1962 required prior notification for warships entering the territorial sea and archipelagic waters of Indonesia. 

The decree was then replaced by Government Decree No. 37/2002 on the rights and obligations of foreign ships and aircraft in implementing the rights of archipelagic Sea lane passage through designated archipelagic sea lanes, which scraps the provision on prior notification. *

*Notifications are only required for foreign warships intending to stop at Indonesian ports.*

Pursuant to the third maritime excessive claim, Indonesia has never set any restriction as such in seas adjoining its territorial waters. The marine area adjoining the territorial sea is the contiguous zone, which is also part of Economic Exclusive Zone ( EEZ ).

*As stipulated in Article 33 of UNCLOS, in the contiguous zone, states are authorized to conduct necessary coastal surveillance in order to prevent violations of laws and regulations, customs, fiscal and immigration. 

There is no provision in the contiguous zone regime that specifically prohibits foreign ships to stop, anchor and cruise without any reason in the contiguous zone. *

*In the EEZ, as stipulated in section 5 UNCLOS ( articles 55-75 ), a coastal state has sovereign rights for the purpose of exploring and exploiting, conserving and managing the natural resources, whether living or non-living, of the waters superjacent to the seabed and of the seabed and its subsoil, and with regard to other activities for the economic exploitation and exploration of the zone. *

*Article 73 of UNCLOS, which regulates law enforcement in the EEZ, says coastal states may take such measures, including boarding, inspection, arrest and judicial proceedings, as may be necessary to ensure compliance with the laws and regulations that was determined in accordance with the provisions of UNCLOS. *

*In the EEZ regime, there is no specific arrangement that prohibits foreign ships to stop, anchor or cruise without legitimate reason. *

Nonetheless, coastal states may take action as stipulated in Article 73 UNCLOS in such circumstances where foreign vessels violate the national laws governing its sovereign rights in the EEZ.

In conclusion, the three claims directed against Indonesia by the US should not be included in its report as they do not represent the prevailing Indonesian legal provisions governing maritime area.

This unilateral act should not continue.

The allegations should instead be discussed with the states mentioned on the list. Bilateral forums are more appropriate and effective in addressing and resolving allegations of excessive maritime claims of states.

***

_The author is writing a PhD thesis on maritime security challenges in Southeast Asia at the Australian National Center for Ocean Resources and Security, University of Wollongong, Australia.
http://www.thejakartapost.com/academia/2016/06/03/us-freedom-of-navigation-claims-groundless.html_

so if you have a ship and wanna cross indonesia, please do so. we've provided indonesian archipelagic sea lane just for that... wanna stop by and anchor, go on. but don't exploit our natural resource. and if the authorities wanna inspect your ship don't run away, it just make you look more suspicious. if you're on a warship, however, obviously you need to report first.

foreign ships entering indonesian water does not mean they've "trampled" indonesian sovereignty. it only mean that indonesia, as one of the vary few archipelagic state in this world, has uphold its right and done its responsibility accordingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

The new troll wannabe, I don't think he's a malay at all. Ignore him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Bugs

The origin of the name 'Malaysia'.

The name Malaysia comes from the word 'mal-Asia' or 'malasia' with the prefix mal-. Google to any dictionaries, and you will find the prefix mal- means "*bad or badly; wrong or wrongly; imperfect or defective*." 

You may know words like malnutrition, malfunction, malpractice, and so forth. So malasia means "wrong Asia", "bad Asia" or " defective Asia".

So that's a little historical truth about the the name 'Malaysia' which originated from the word mal-Asia, a defective Asian country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

katarabhumi said:


> The new troll wannabe, I don't think he's a malay at all. Ignore him.



agree with you, his comment fluently in bahasa indonesia, different with native malaysian speaker usually do...Actually I dont like to confront with Malaysian because I have many relatives there, and they really good...just different with their government and some ultranationalist troller in their forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Tougher Antiterrorism Law Expected to Be Completed in October

Jakarta.* A government-proposed bill that seeks to give the authorities more powers to act against alleged terrorists and suspects, is expected to be completed in three months, a lawmaker said on Friday (22/07).

Revisions to the 2003 Antiterrorism Law are being deliberated by the House of Representatives, which has been inviting various members of the community, ranging from security experts to rights activists and Islamic scholars, to provide input.

"We're still gathering inputs from related bodies as well as various elements of the public for now," said Arsul Sani, a member of the special committee in the House that is dealing with the bill.

The revisions include longer periods of detention without trial, which has prompted activists to warn that it could undermine human rights.

The maximum period authorities will be allowed to hold an alleged terrorist following an arrest will be increased to 30 days from seven days stipulated in the existing law and the 24 hours under the criminal code.

The maximum period of detention of terror suspects without trial will also increase to 450 days from 180 days at present, as the bill seeks to extend preventive detention, which currently allows the authorities to keep alleged terrorists in specified locations for up to six months.

These moves have been opposed by rights activists, who allege that torture by law enforcers have been rampant in custody.

Experts have meanwhile called for counter-narrative measures against extremist ideologies alongside the revisions, while humanitarian workers have warned against neglecting the rights of terror victims.

"After those hearings, party factions will draw up problem inventory lists before handing them over in early August at the latest," Arsul told the Jakarta Globe.

"It is provisionally scheduled for conclusion in late October," the United Development Party (PPP) lawmaker added.

The government moved to revise the existing antiterrorism law in January, when attacks by Islamic State sympathizers in downtown Jakarta killed eight people.

Alert over terror threats has been heightened since the incident, which followed five other major attacks, the deadliest of which was the Bali bombing of 2002 that killed more than 200 people and injured 300.

http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/news/tougher-antiterrorism-law-expected-completed-october/


----------



## Bhayangkara

Star Bugs said:


> The origin of the name 'Malaysia'.
> 
> The name Malaysia comes from the word 'mal-Asia' or 'malasia' with the prefix mal-. Google to any dictionaries, and you will find the prefix mal- means "*bad or badly; wrong or wrongly; imperfect or defective*."
> 
> You may know words like malnutrition, malfunction, malpractice, and so forth. So malasia means "wrong Asia", "bad Asia" or " defective Asia".
> 
> So that's a little historical truth about the the name 'Malaysia' which originated from the word mal-Asia, a defective Asian country.


Damn, I don't even think if they've contain such a prefix meaning 

Well that's enough, just let him go queitly to their habitat


----------



## Nike

*PERKUAT UNSUR KOARMATIM, EMPAT KAL DISAMBUT PANGARMATIM*





Panglima Komando Armada RI Kawasan Timur (Pangarmatim) Laksamana Muda (Laksda) TNI Darwanto, S.H, M.A.P., dalam upacara penyambutan, menerima kedatangan Empat Kapal Angkatan Laut (KAL) Jenis Kapal Patroli yang akan memperkuat unsur Jajaran Komando Armada RI Kawasan Timur (Koarmatim), bertempat di dermaga F Koarmatim, Ujung, Surabaya, Selasa (5/7/2016).

Keempat KAL tersebut terdiri dari KAL Bawean dengan nomor lambung I-2, KAL Wayag 1-14-10, KAL Tidore 1-14-11, dan KAL Kelambau 1-13-49. Kapal-kapal buatan anak bangsa Indonesia ini merupakan bagian dari rencana strategis (renstra) TNI Angkatan Laut dalam upaya mewujudkan kekuatan Pokok Minimum TNI Angkatan Laut Tahun 2010 sampai dengan 2024.

Kedatangan KAL ditandai dengan laporan kedatangan oleh Komandan KAL Bawean yaitu Kapten Laut (P) Eska Yosef Wiratama kepada Pangarmatim, kemudian dilanjutkan peninjauan ke empat KAL oleh Pangarmatim yang di ikuti oleh seluruh Para Pejabat Utama Koarmatim dan Komandan Satuan Koarmatim serta Komandan Unsur yang berada di Pangkalan.

Dalam Admiral Inspection, Pangarmatim didampingi oleh Kepala Staf Koarmatim Laksamana Pertama (Laksma) TNI Mintoro Yulianto, S.Sos.,M.Si., meninjau langsung fisik kapal, fasilitas, dan berbagai kemampuan yang dimilikinya. Saat onboard di KAL Bawean, Pangarmatim menyampaikan pengarahan kepada para Komandan Kapal beserta Anak Buah Kapal (ABK), agar selalu menjaga kesiapsiagaan saat melaksanakan tugas sebagai salah satu unsur Koarmatim, dengan mengutamakan keselamatan personil maupun meteriil. Selain itu, Pangarmatim berpesan untuk selalu merawat kapal dengan baik, menjaga kekompakan antar ABK, serta menjaga kebersihan kapal, dan menghindari penyebab terjadinya kebakaran atau kerusakan yang lain.

Untuk KAL Bawean I-2 merupakan jenis PC-P (PC 32) dengan Komandan Kapal yaitu Kapten Laut (P) Eska Yosef Wiratama. Memiliki panjang max kapal 36,8 meter dan lebar max kapal 6,5 meter, kapal ini di buat pada tahun 2015 dan resmi bergabung dengan TNI AL pada 16 Juni 2016. KAL Bawean dipercaya bergabung dan memperkuat jajaran Satuan Kapal Bantu (Satban) Koarmatim.

Adapun ketiga kapal lainnya yaitu, KAL Wayag 1-14-10, KAL Kelambau 1-13-49 dan KAL Tidore 1-14-11 merupakan jenis Kapal Patroli Cepat type 28 yang di buat oleh PT. Karimun Anugerah sejati. Selanjutnya, KAL Wayag 1-14-10 dipercaya bergabung untuk memperkuat Lantamal XIV, Sorong dengan Komandan Kapal Kapten Laut (P) Eko Hadi Suwarno. Sedangkan KAL Kelambau 1-13-49 akan memperkuat jajaran Unsur Lanal Kota Baru di bawah pimpinan Komandan Kapal Kapten Laut (P) Mauludin. Dan KAL Tidore 1-14-11 dipercaya bergabung memperkuat Lanal Ternate dengan Komandan Kapal Kapten Laut (P) Habiby Achmad.

(Dispenarmatim)

http://www.tnial.mil.id/News/Operas...Type/ArticleView/articleId/30016/Default.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

UMNOPutra said:


> The newest evidence ... Our TUDM dan TLDM berhak dan bebas menggunakan laut dan udara Indonesia di sekitar Natuna kerana hingga kini wilayah itu masih diakui oleh Indon sebagai milik bersama dengan kami (faktor sejarah empire Melaka) .. .. Sedangkan Indon hingga kini tetap tidak kami ijinkan lewat dan menggunakan wilayah laut dan udara kami di atas Semenanjung, Sarawak dan Sabah tanpa ada persetujuan tertulis kami ... Yours are Ours .. But ...Ours are not Yours ..
> 
> Ini adalah bukti bahwa kami lebih :"pintar dan superior" dibandingan Indon ... . We (and Singapore) have bought your 'sovereignity' without protest and complain from your people for more than 40 years ..
> 
> So, menurut kami ... sudah benar dan selayaknya jika menteri pertahanan anda kemudian memohon maaf dan ampun klepada kami atas kelancangan pesawat TNI mengganggu pesawat Charlie 130 TUDM kami .
> ..





Fox14 said:


> For all Indonesian brothers, Do you remember about the last tragedy?
> Stay cool and keep play with this babe
> 
> 
> Rasah melu manas-manasi mas, jewer kowe



The forum language is English and only English, what does it take for you people to understand that?


----------



## Nike

Carlosa said:


> The forum language is English and only English, what does it take for you people to understand that?



that's Malaysian member using Malay 

--------------------------------------------------------------







Indonesian Army using PINDAD made licensed product of 81 mm Mortar from Finland






Pindad made mortar 81 mm munition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

madokafc said:


> that's Malaysian member using Malayn



Malaysian member using Malay or Indonesian member using Indonesian, what I said stands the same, the forum language is *ENGLISH !!!!!!!!*


----------



## Nike

Carlosa said:


> Malaysian member using Malay or Indonesian member using Indonesian, what I said stands the same, the forum language is *ENGLISH !!!!!!!!*



tell that to him 

not to us


----------



## Carlosa

madokafc said:


> tell that to him
> 
> not to us



Didn't you see that I gave that message replying to his post?

And I'm also telling you and others in this thread because you are the ones writing in Indonesian language all the time as you have just done minutes ago.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

LPD






ADRI With Anoa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Army LRAC 89, widely used by Kopassus and Kostrad unit













Carlosa said:


> Didn't you see that I gave that message replying to his post?
> 
> And I'm also telling you and others in this thread because you are the ones writing in Indonesian language all the time as you have just done minutes ago.



so now what's your point here? I am using Indonesian just for Indonesian member, when we are needed not to using English as is not unsavory and unrelated the Indonesian military stuff but still need to be discussed on how we are dealing with other user from foreign countries.

And ah, several news is using Indonesian as i found other member is casually using their own language when there is no comparable news in English

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Carlosa

madokafc said:


> so now what's your point here? I am using Indonesian just for Indonesian member, when we are needed not to using English as is not unsavory and unrelated the Indonesian military stuff but still need to be discussed on how we are dealing with other user from foreign countries.
> 
> And ah, several news is using Indonesian as i found other member is casually using their own language when there is no comparable news in English



The point that you don't get is that the forum is *English only*, what is it about that that you don't get? 2 mods already said that in the last few days. If you want to chit chat with Indonesian people in Indonesian language, go to an Indonesian forum, not here.

If an article is in Indonesian, feel free to post it with either a translation or a brief explanation in English, that how is supposed to be done and that's how is done in other threads.

Do you need clarification on the rules from the mods?


----------



## Nike

Carlosa said:


> The point that you don't get is that the forum is *English only*, what is it about that that you don't get? 2 mods already said that in the last few days. If you want to chit chat with Indonesian people, go to an Indonesian forum, not here.
> 
> If an article is in Indonesian, feel free to post it with either a translation or a brief explanation in English, that how is supposed to be done and that's how is done in other threads.
> 
> Do you need clarification on the rules from the mods?



then lets end this talk or boring chit-chat and starting to get in of the topic here

agree?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

madokafc said:


> then lets end this talk or boring chit-chat and starting to get in of the topic here
> 
> agree?



Sounds good, topic in English, ok?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Kopaska using Wrangler as operational duty car


----------



## Bhayangkara

Carlosa said:


> Malaysian member using Malay or Indonesian member using Indonesian, what I said stands the same, the forum language is *ENGLISH !!!!!!!!*


Relax my friend!! What was delivered by Indonesian members here is only a chit-chat with other peers. Moreover, I think there's no harm to occasionally use of our origin just to make it more clearly and to avoid any misinterpretation, just as I often seen it's also done by some chinese member here to comunicate with their fellow. And there's no problem! So, calm down bro'..


----------



## Carlosa

Bhayangkara said:


> Relax my friend!! What was delivered by Indonesian members here is only a chit-chat with other peers. Moreover, I think there's no harm to occasionally use of our origin just to make it more clearly and to avoid any misinterpretation, just as I often seen it's also done by some chinese member here to comunicate with their fellow. And there's no problem! So, calm down bro'..



I understand you man, but there is a difference between a little bit and a lot and in this thread its really a lot.
Can chit chat in English, that's no problem, we do it all the time in the Viet thread. The problem with doing in another language and the reason why is also considered a lack of respect to others in because the other non Indonesian speakers don't know what the subject is and since some members here have a tradition of talking in Indonesian when speaking bad about others, then it also becomes a sensitive issue. The chinese are not particularly a good example to follow, they are probably the biggest violators of forum rules. Anyway, the point is, its an English only forum, so should follow the rules, some occasional thing is not a big deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

Carlosa said:


> I understand you man, but there is a difference between a little bit and a lot and in this thread its really a lot.
> Can chit chat in English, that's no problem, we do it all the time in the Viet thread. The problem with doing in another language and the reason why is also considered a lack of respect to others in because the other non Indonesian speakers don't know what the subject is and since some members here have a tradition of talking in Indonesian when speaking bad about others, then it also becomes a sensitive issue. The chinese are not particularly a good example to follow, they are probably the biggest violators of forum rules. Anyway, the point is, its an English only forum, so should follow the rules, some occasional thing is not a big deal.


Yah, I can't deny if we often to use it. And I understand what your point of view and I appreciate that. So, we'll try to take your attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Bhayangkara said:


> Yah, I can't deny if we often to use it. And I understand what your point of view and I appreciate that. So, we'll try to take your attention.



Thank you man. Most members in this thread are really cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Kolinlamil

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Congrats : BRP Tarlac participates in its first successful operation
_The Joint Task Force Tawi-Tawi, with its Amphibious Ready Group led by Col. Fernando Gomez, launched the amphibious operations targeting the supporters of Abu Sayyaf group and seized three ‘jungkong’ boats at Panguan Island off Sitangkai town about 10 a.m._






_The ARG includes BRP Tarlac, the Navy's newest ship. It has a helicopter, a Marine special operations unit and a Navy special warfare detachment on board._






_http://www.philstar.com/nation/2016/07/22/1605502/navy-seizes-3-suspected-abu-sayyaf-boats-tawi-tawi_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bhayangkara

pr1v4t33r said:


> Congrats : BRP Tarlac participates in its first successful operation
> _The Joint Task Force Tawi-Tawi, with its Amphibious Ready Group led by Col. Fernando Gomez, launched the amphibious operations targeting the supporters of Abu Sayyaf group and seized three ‘jungkong’ boats at Panguan Island off Sitangkai town about 10 a.m._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The ARG includes BRP Tarlac, the Navy's newest ship. It has a helicopter, a Marine special operations unit and a Navy special warfare detachment on board._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _http://www.philstar.com/nation/2016/07/22/1605502/navy-seizes-3-suspected-abu-sayyaf-boats-tawi-tawi_


It seems now they have understood on how effective in using such LPD ship to support an amphibious assault operations. Also, this could be an added value for our products in promoting it abroad.. And then, now we can say that our products has combat proven in Phillipines. Congrats!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Fatahillah 361 Corvette, with its new Terma SCANTER 4100 radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Indonesian Police Catch 2 Ships and 22 Crew Vietnam Nationality in Natuna Waters
Idham Kholid - detikNews

Jakarta - Directorate Polair Baharkam Police arrested two foreign fishing vessels in the waters of Natuna, Riau Islands (Riau). At least 22 Vietnam nationality, which is the crew have been secured.

"The vessel is fishing illegally in Indonesian waters," said Director Polair Baharkam Police Brigadier General Noor Alam M Chairul in a written statement received by AFP on Monday (07/25/2016).

Chairul continued, two foreign fishing vessels were flagged Malaysia, but throughout crew is Vietnam nationality. The arrest was made at position 03 ° 06'450 "N 105 ° 23'401" T Natuna waters Friday (07/22/2016) at around 10:10 pm.

"Arrested by Police Boat Baladewa-8002 Ditpolair Baharkam Police during Baladewa ship was conducting routine patrols in the Natuna waters and surrounding areas," he said.

Two ships were captured is KM JMS 00635K dan KM JMS 00582K. Currently, the ship and its crew of foreign fishing vessels were secured in Riau Islands Police Polair for inspection and further processing.

"The whole crew are Vietnamese citizens, amounting to 22 people," he said.

He said that the eradication of illegal fishing is one of the targets of the priority programs of 100 days National Police Chief Gen. Tito Karnavian. Police today incentive to play an active role in tackling illegal fishing as a step to save the country's wealth in the sea.

"Catching KIA by Police vessels is a commitment tocreate security in Indonesian waters," he concluded. 

http://news.detik.com/berita/3260136/polri-tangkap-2-kapal-dan-22-abk-wn-vietnam-di-perairan-natuna





















*Reports From Laos*

Indonesia Continues to Strive ASEAN Unity for South China Sea
Yudhistira Amran Saleh - detikNews





Photo: Amran Yudhistira Saleh / AFP

Vientiane - The situation in the South China Sea, so one important topic of the meeting of foreign ministers of ASEAN. In the ASEAN Ministerial Meeting (AMM) 49th, Indonesia continues to strive to find the best way for ASEAN to the South China Sea.

The decision is expected to be the best decision to be issued in a single ASEAN Joint Communique. Therefore, Indonesia is always building a positive spirit among members of ASEAN in order to reach common ground.

"Until now, our negotiators are still trying to get a meeting point of several positions that are still not met," said Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi at the National Convention Center, Vientiane, Laos, on Sunday (07/24/2016).

"Since Saturday night, we tried to approach many ASEAN member countries. The point is to find a first language that is acceptable to all parties. Indonesia bridge about this issue," he continued.

Retno optimistic that ASEAN in the near future be able to make the best decisions about the South China Sea. Because the decision will affect the situation in the South China Sea.

"I think all ASEAN member states do not want that AMM this time to no avail issue a Joint Communique. So the bottom line is we are still working on it. We're still working hard and hopefully there is one common ground we can achieve in some time coming, "said former Ambassador to the Netherlands.

The plan this morning, Monday (25/7), there will be a meeting of ASEAN and China to co-chairnya namely Singapore and China. AMM itself will last until July 27, 2016.
(Yds / RII)

http://news.detik.com/berita/326010...a-selatan?_ga=1.86390491.291077847.1430355363


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Brimob : Operasi Tinombala 





Flying boat UAV for patroling Natuna's EEZ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Ki Hajar Dewantara 364 Training Corvette





YonKav

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@oriuploader









With terma scanter 4100

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bennedict

(Flashback) Combined Arms Exercise 2014, still awesome

*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

anas_nurhafidz said:


> @oriuploader
> 
> View attachment 320523
> View attachment 320524
> 
> 
> With terma scanter 4100


sadly,the weapons systems remained unchanged.

Indonesia is mentioned as potential buyers of the advanced f-16V. acc.Aviation week. http://aviationweek.com/defense/lockheed-bullish-international-f-16-orders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Loading Leopard2 MBT into LCU
_ADRI class LCU is owned and operated by the Army not the Navy._

























__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10209990096018643

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

striver44 said:


> sadly,the weapons systems remained unchanged.
> 
> Indonesia is mentioned as potential buyers of the advanced f-16V.



Only as a potential buyer ... Hahahaha


----------



## faries

Credit @kongkalingkong at Formil Kaskus






PREVENT MALARIA TNI SOLDIER FOGGING REGION SuperCamp Darfur - ( Darfur. Wednesday, July 20, 2016 ) . In order to prevent the spread of malaria , TNI soldiers were members of Task Force Battalion Composite Konga XXXV - B / UNAMID (United Nations Mission In Darfur ) or Indonesian Battalion ( Indobatt - 02 ) , carrying out fogging throughout Area Headquarters Indobatt - 02 , Supercamp , El -Geneina , West Darfur , on Tuesday ( 19/07/2016 ) . TRIBUNNEWS.COM/PUSPEN TNI / Darfur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

one should question when someone said Indonesia military doing her modernization efforts halfhearted and at slow pace, when i listed the major acquisition in the last ten years as following bellow

Army

1. 112 Leopard 2 mbt
2. 50 Marder1a3
3. 36 Astros 2 mk6 artillery rocket
4. 350 Anoa 2 Apc
5. 120 Komodo 4x4Apc
6. 37 cesar artillery system
7. 12 fennec light helo
8. 8 Apache ah 64e
9. 8 Mi35
10. 16 Mi17v5
11. 24 bell 412 EP
12. 2 regiments worth Starstreak
13. 1 battalion TD2000
14. 1 Battalion Poprad
15. 16 launcher for javelin along with 180 missiles container
16. undisclosed number of NLAW
17. undisclosed number of CR90 anti tank rocket
18. 56 kh178 105mm arty
19. 18 kh179 155 mm arty
20. 150 M113 APC
21. 4 LCU
22. 990 utility trucks
23. undisclosed number 4X4 SUV
24. undisclosed number of Medium altitude UAV

Navy
1. 3 Nagabanda class st
2. 8 Kcr 40 class fast attack missile boat
3. 3 Kcr 60 fast attack missile boat
4. 16 40 meter patrol boat
5. 3 light frigate bung tomo class
6. 4 sigma corvette
7. 4 LST 
8. 4 LPD
9. 2 Research and survey ship
10. 50 P800 onyx
12. 5Cn 235 mpa
13. 6 bell 412 mpa
14 54 Bmp3f
15. 8 Vampire 122 mm arty rocket
16. 11 Panther Asw helo
17. 4 Cn 212 patrol aircraft
18. 2 PKR Class light frigate
19. 8 light aircraft trainer

Airforce

1. 12 Su30/Su 27
2. 24 F16 C/D
3. 11 C295
4. 4 Cn 235 MPA
5. 9 C130H hercules
6. 2 Boeing 737 ex garuda
7. 9 Caracal Ec235
8. 6 Ground station radar
9. 112 APC
10. 16 Super Tucano
11. 16 T50 GE
12. 18 KT1 Won bee
13. 18 Grob Trainer


the list is still going on

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SIGMA light frigate
There's few scenario circulated these day based on the procurement plan document unfolded recently. Either we get 6 units, (2+4new) SIGMA frigate or 3 units, (2+1new) SIGMA frigate + 1(fully armed) or 2 (ffbnw) AAW frigate until 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

ADRI Ship

@oriuploader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

interesting, who is that girl?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> one should question when someone said Indonesia military doing her modernization efforts halfhearted and at slow pace, when i listed the major acquisition in the last ten years as following bellow
> 
> Army
> 
> 1. 112 Leopard 2 mbt
> 2. 50 Marder1a3
> 3. 36 Astros 2 mk6 artillery rocket
> 4. 350 Anoa 2 Apc
> 5. 120 Komodo 4x4Apc
> 6. 37 cesar artillery system
> 7. 12 fennec light helo
> 8. 8 Apache ah 64e
> 9. 8 Mi35
> 10. 16 Mi17v5
> 11. 24 bell 412 EP
> 12. 2 regiments worth Starstreak
> 13. 1 battalion TD2000
> 14. 1 Battalion Poprad
> 15. 16 launcher for javelin along with 180 missiles container
> 16. undisclosed number of NLAW
> 17. undisclosed number of CR90 anti tank rocket
> 18. 56 kh178 105mm arty
> 19. 18 kh179 155 mm arty
> 20. 150 M113 APC
> 21. 4 LCU
> 22. 990 utility trucks
> 23. undisclosed number 4X4 SUV
> 24. undisclosed number of Medium altitude UAV
> 
> Navy
> 1. 3 Nagabanda class st
> 2. 8 Kcr 40 class fast attack missile boat
> 3. 3 Kcr 60 fast attack missile boat
> 4. 16 40 meter patrol boat
> 5. 3 light frigate bung tomo class
> 6. 4 sigma corvette
> 7. 4 LST
> 8. 4 LPD
> 9. 2 Research and survey ship
> 10. 50 P800 onyx
> 12. 5Cn 235 mpa
> 13. 6 bell 412 mpa
> 14 54 Bmp3f
> 15. 8 Vampire 122 mm arty rocket
> 16. 11 Panther Asw helo
> 17. 4 Cn 212 patrol aircraft
> 18. 2 PKR Class light frigate
> 19. 8 light aircraft trainer
> 
> Airforce
> 
> 1. 12 Su30/Su 27
> 2. 24 F16 C/D
> 3. 11 C295
> 4. 4 Cn 235 MPA
> 5. 9 C130H hercules
> 6. 2 Boeing 737 ex garuda
> 7. 9 Caracal Ec235
> 8. 6 Ground station radar
> 9. 112 APC
> 10. 16 Super Tucano
> 11. 16 T50 GE
> 12. 18 KT1 Won bee
> 13. 18 Grob Trainer
> 
> 
> the list is still going on


dont forget some wrangler for the top brass


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> dont forget some wrangler for the top brass


That's just a small change  We're talking about major weapon acquisition. 

Like this one

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

BoQ77 said:


> interesting, who is that girl?



From her hair cut & body shape, I think she is a soldier from Army Woman Corps (KOWAD). This picture below is soldier from Navy Woman Corps (KOWAL) at Korps Marinir.





http://www.marinir.tnial.mil.id/galeri_detil.php?kat=30





Yontaifib in Navy Aviation (Puspenerbal) Integrated Exercise at Tengket Beach, Madura, West Java. (22/7/2016)
http://www.marinir.tnial.mil.id/index.php?berita=detail&id=2168

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SSE, P6 ATAV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

pr1v4t33r said:


> SSE, P6 ATAV
> View attachment 320762
> 
> View attachment 320763



most beautiful tactical vehicle made by SSE, love the shape so much.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> most beautiful made by SSE, love the shape so much.



Agree. P6 ATAV will be succeeding its predecessor...


----------



## faries

What about the VLRA 4x4 TDN Airtransportable from SSE, did our military also acquired it? it's appearance similar to long range patrol vehicle (LRPV) but in 4x4 model. @pr1v4t33r

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> What about the VLRA 4x4 TDN Airtransportable from SSE, did our military also acquired it? it's appearance similar to long range patrol vehicle (LRPV) but in 4x4 model. @pr1v4t33r



I don't know. Looks like French design from ACMAT. Maybe SSE only act as marketing partner for Indonesian market.
_http://www.armyrecognition.com/fren..._operations_vehicle_technical_data_sheet.html_


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> SSE, P6 ATAV
> View attachment 320762
> 
> View attachment 320763



Benerrr Rantis paling cakep


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> SIGMA light frigate
> There's few scenario circulated these day based on the procurement plan document unfolded recently. Either we get 6 units, (2+4new) SIGMA frigate or 3 units, (2+1new) SIGMA frigate + 1(fully armed) or 2 (ffbnw) AAW frigate until 2019.
> 
> View attachment 320694
> 
> View attachment 320689


any info about what missile chosen for the aaw role?



UMNOPutra said:


> Only as a potential buyer ... Hahahaha


well sadly many of the members of this peace loving thread has to face childish comments like your's. but heyy, It'll be nice one day to see those vipers buzzing kuala lumpur. peace


----------



## samudro_JOY

add some ....










+ egiie_saugie

BTW hi guys !!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> SIGMA light frigate
> There's few scenario circulated these day based on the procurement plan document unfolded recently. Either we get 6 units, (2+4new) SIGMA frigate or 3 units, (2+1new) SIGMA frigate + 1(fully armed) or 2 (ffbnw) AAW frigate until 2019.
> 
> View attachment 320694
> 
> View attachment 320689


----------



## Nike

*President Jokowi inaugurates 720 military, police cadets*
Selasa, 26 Juli 2016 17:52 WIB | 348 Views

Magelang, Central Java (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) inaugurated 720 Military and Police cadets as officers during the "Prasetya Perwira Remaja TNI-Polri 2016" ceremony held here on Tuesday.

At the ceremony, held at the Sapta Marga Square of the Magelang Military Academy, President Jokowi inaugurated 221 Military cadets, 91 Navy cadets, 108 Air Force cadets, and 300 Police cadets, who had recently graduated from Military and Police academies in 2016.

The president, in his message, said the Military and Police are the states instruments at the forefront of maintaining defense and security of the Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia.

Therefore, the president emphasized that the Military and Police must work together, coordinate, and stand united for the sake of the nation, state, and people of Indonesia.

"Remove sectoral ego, increase the spirit of solidarity -- the solidarity of TNI and Polri. Maintain oneness of the TNI and Polri with the people," Jokowi affirmed. 

The president asserted that Military and Police officers must be responsive, sensitive, and continue to improve the quality of their professional performance.

"When there is public criticism related to the performance of the Military and Police, use it as inputs to improve performance," he suggested.

The president expressed hope that the Military and Police will continue to improve their institutions in order to be at par with the developments in the national, regional, and global environments.

"I call on the Military and Police cadets to fulfill their tasks, to respect the mandate, and to carry out their services in a professional, proportional, and procedural manner by upholding the provision of law, professional ethics, and human rights," the president noted.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/105900/president-jokowi-inaugurates-720-military-police-cadets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> SIGMA light frigate
> There's few scenario circulated these day based on the procurement plan document unfolded recently. Either we get 6 units, (2+4new) SIGMA frigate or 3 units, (2+1new) SIGMA frigate + 1(fully armed) or 2 (ffbnw) AAW frigate until 2019.
> 
> View attachment 320694
> 
> View attachment 320689







If this source is true, the the possible answer is for 3 units, (2+1new) SIGMA. the post show an allocated budget of 220 million for the PKR which is only enough for another one ship to add the existing PKR. but it would be also complement by a new class of Frigate which is not mention by type,(Iver Huidtfeldt)?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

striver44 said:


> If this source is true, the the possible answer is for 3 units, (2+1new) SIGMA. the post show an allocated budget of 220 million for the PKR which is only enough for another one ship to add the existing PKR. but it would be also complement by a new class of Frigate which is not mention by type,(Iver Huidtfeldt)?



I'm aware of that source. We have shared that list, a few page back. Here another procurement plan document for 2015 - 2019. We have also shared this list on this forum before.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

vote Iver Huidtfeldt for the indonesian navy, for a modern,powerful and respected navy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Identify me

@aldy













striver44 said:


> vote Iver Huidtfeldt for the indonesian navy, for a modern,powerful and respected navy


I prefer more PKR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d_mk2

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Identify me
> 
> @aldy
> 
> 
> View attachment 320840
> 
> View attachment 320842
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer more PKR


Agree with you, several more pkr with full package rather than just one AAW Frigate
- the pic is a densus 88 operators, we can see the swallow badge on the chest..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d_mk2 said:


> Agree with you, several more pkr with full package rather than just one AAW Frigate.



Both have their own merit in my opinion. It's just a matter of priority, since we face dynamic challange and have to adapt for our best interest. This procurement plan is only for 2015-2019 budget. So I'm certain that we will continue to add more PKR light frigate and AAW frigate in the future.

I hope we'll get at least 2 units AAW frigate and 6 units PKR light frigate before 2024.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UMNOPutra

striver44 said:


> vote Iver Huidtfeldt for the indonesian navy, for a modern,powerful and respected navy



Before purchase this real frigate .. can you give the list of potential enemy of Indonesia in this region? IOf CVhina is your main potential enemy in the next five years .. it is useless for Indonesia to buy this real frigate ... you will waste your money but get nothing ..

It would be better if you can make an alliance with South Korea, Japan, Australia,and other ASEAN countries such as Vietnam, PH, Singapore and Malaysia (led by USA) .. I think .. China will be more "gentle and respect" to you ...

Honestly speaking, many of our people in Malaysia and Singapore ..until now, still think that Indonesia is not our "genuine" friend (refer to our experience during confrontation) .. so, no wonder if Malaysia , Singapore and Brunei still continue to maintain FPDA to secure our country from possible military invasion from Indonesia ... For your info, the establishment of ASEAN still can't "elliminate" our "negative image" to your country ..


----------



## NKRI

Join exercise Malaysia-Indonesia (Malindo) Dasarsa-9 AB/2016.
















(Puspen TNI)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

UMNOPutra said:


> Before purchase this real frigate .. can you give the list of potential enemy of Indonesia in this region? IOf CVhina is your main potential enemy in the next five years .. it is useless for Indonesia to buy this real frigate ... you will waste your money but get nothing ..
> 
> It would be better if you can make an alliance with South Korea, Japan, Australia,and other ASEAN countries such as Vietnam, PH, Singapore and Malaysia (led by USA) .. I think .. China will be more "gentle and respect" to you ...
> 
> Honestly speaking, many of our people in Malaysia and Singapore ..until now, still think that Indonesia is not our "genuine" friend (refer to our experience during confrontation) .. so, no wonder if Malaysia , Singapore and Brunei still continue to maintain FPDA to secure our country from possible military invasion from Indonesia ... For your info, the establishment of ASEAN still can't "elliminate" our "negative image" to your country ..


it's illegal for Indonesia to make any military alliance according to the "Active and Independent" foreign policy, and I don't really think those countries you mention want to plunge into conflict just to save Indonesia. A powerful and credible military is our only solution to defend our sovereignity. You can keep your bad feelings for Indonesia, we are not an aggressor we don't want to harm anyone and while you're busy messing around, we continue to modernize our Armed Forces. 

One more thing UMNOPUTRA, you sound like Rodrigo Duterte don't you know that.


----------



## kaka404

UMNOPutra said:


> Before purchase this real frigate .. can you give the list of potential enemy of Indonesia in this region? IOf CVhina is your main potential enemy in the next five years .. it is useless for Indonesia to buy this real frigate ... you will waste your money but get nothing ..
> 
> It would be better if you can make an alliance with South Korea, Japan, Australia,and other ASEAN countries such as Vietnam, PH, Singapore and Malaysia (led by USA) .. I think .. China will be more "gentle and respect" to you ...
> 
> Honestly speaking, many of our people in Malaysia and Singapore ..until now, still think that Indonesia is not our "genuine" friend (refer to our experience during confrontation) .. so, no wonder if Malaysia , Singapore and Brunei still continue to maintain FPDA to secure our country from possible military invasion from Indonesia ... For your info, the establishment of ASEAN still can't "elliminate" our "negative image" to your country ..


every country that exist in this world is a potential enemy for indonesia.... because indonesia simply doesn't have any defense/military alliance and don't want to... the potential threat for indonesia sovereignty in the coming years is the instability that occur within the region and that when conflict ensue, indonesia will end up get dragged into it...

if you believe military strength is the only reason how a country can be respected, then every country in this world should spend a huge amount of their gdp on military spending..... there are many sides of relationship between countries y'know... there are many other factors that made a country be respected..

fear of indonesia exist not just in malaysia and singapore. they exist in all indonesian neighbor.... but in most cases this fear is compounded of xenophobia and racism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

kaka404 said:


> every country that exist in this world is a potential enemy for indonesia.... because indonesia simply doesn't have any defense/military alliance and don't want to... the potential threat for indonesia sovereignty in the coming years is the instability that occur within the region and that when conflict ensue, indonesia will end up get dragged into it...
> 
> if you believe military strength is the only reason how a country can be respected, then every country in this world should spend a huge amount of their gdp on military spending..... there are many sides of relationship between countries y'know... there are many other factors that made a country be respected..
> 
> fear of indonesia exist not just in malaysia and singapore. they exist in all indonesian neighbor.... but in most cases this fear is compounded of xenophobia and racism.


you got a point here, most of this people are delusional 

GREAT! KRI Diponegoro Leads Anti-Submarine Exercise in RIMPAC 2016


HAWAI - Warship of the Republic of Indonesia (KRI) Diponegoro-365 Anti-Submarine carry out exercises (AKS) with the South Korean submarine, Chang Bo Go Eok Class is ROKS Lee Gi and two P3C Orion and the air element of Japan and the United States.

This joint exercise is a series of Joint Exercise (Latma) Multilateral The Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) 2016 in Pearl Harbor, Hawaii, USA.

This time, the exercises are divided into two series. Namely CASEX CASEX 1A and 3A, which lasted for 10 hours. KRI Diponegoro-365 acts as a leader in both the practice exercise.

In CASEX 1A, KRI Diponegoro-365 carry out visual identification submarine exercises.

1A CASEX itself aims to train the rig supervisors in identifying enemy submarines.

In addition, this exercise is also intended to train skilled sonar operators in detecting the presence of submarines, both in passive mode or active detection.

Not least, the Combat Information Center (PIT) perform visual tracking using LIROD to identify sighting devices lift the submarine.

This exercise has been relatively smooth and safe after the previous implement security procedures to establish communication over the phone under water (underwater telephone / UWT) and transmits the echo sounder continuously.

"This exercise is a great opportunity for soldiers KRI Diponegoro-365, in particular served as a supervisor, because the type of Korean submarine is the same with the submarine which was commissioned by the Navy in Korea," said Marine Lt. Col. (P) stumps as Commander KRI Diponegoro-365, on the sidelines CASEX briefing held at the Combat Information Center (PIT) KRI Diponegoro-365 the day before the exercise.

In the second exercise CASEX 3A series, the team Underwater Warfare (PBA) KRI Diponegoro-365 tested kapasitasya in controlling AKS P3C Orion aircraft in the search for, detect, and carry out the attack enemy submarines, played by ROKS Lee Gi Eok.

Control is control carried out after the close advisory P3C Orion carry out joining procedure.

Furthermore, KRI Diponegoro-365 as Antisubmarine Warfare Air Control Unit (ASWACU) ordered pesud (aircraft) to the sonobuoy drop in points is estimated that enemy submarines.

Once contact has been obtained submarine, KRI Diponegoro carry out approach maneuvers as Search Attack Unit (SAU) to carry out simulations using a torpedo attack.

The process of identification, classification, and attacks carried out several times to train alertness PBA team KRI Diponegoro-365 in AKS procedures, as well as to train the coherence of action between the team and the team PIT bridge. "Two serial CASEX conducted by KRI Diponegoro-365 are as warm-up before training Theater Antisubmarine Warfare Exercise (TASWEX). In TASWEX, KRI Diponegoro served as an element of guards AKS CTF 170 with the main body of the US aircraft carrier CVN 74 USS John C. Stennis, "said Head of PBA KRI Diponegoro-365 Sea Captain (P) Andromeda Windra Ciptadi as reported in a press release Dispen Koarmatim.

Results from CASEX who have followed quite satisfactory, marked by the readiness of all personnel involved and the readiness sonar and UWT of KRI Diponegoro-365.

CASEX exercises were held on the sidelines of the sea stage joint exercises RIMPAC 2016 held in Hawaii.

RIMPAC this year involving 45 warships, five submarines, 200 aircraft and 25,000 personnel, making it the largest joint naval exercises in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

*Jokowi to inaugurate 12 new ministers*
Jakarta | Wed, July 27 2016 | 11:12 am





Presiden Joko "Jokowi" Widodo at State Palace, Jakarta, October 24, 2015.(The Jakarta Post/wienda parwitasari)

President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo is scheduled to announce his second Cabinet shake-up in less than a year at the State Palace in Jakarta later on Wednesday.

Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung confirmed on Wednesday that twelve ministers would be moved.

"Today, the President and Vice President [Jusuf Kalla] will officially call several ministries. There are approximately 12 positions that will change [...]," Pramono said at the State Palace complex on Wednesday.

He further said President Jokowi would announce his major Cabinet shake-up at 11:00 a.m. and inaugurate them at around 1:30 p.m.

"Then, at 3:00 p.m. the President will lead a limited cabinet meeting with the new ministers at the Merdeka Palace. Of course, the President’s directives related to the tasks of the new ministers will be discussed in the meeting," he explained.

Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister Luhut Pandjaitan, Finance Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro and Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Sudirman Said are among ministers reportedly to be replaced. (ebf)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/07/27/jokowi-to-inaugurate-12-new-ministers.html

Complete list of ministrial reshuffle:
*1. Menko Kemaritiman: Luhut Binsar Panjaitan*
2. Menteri Perencanaan Pembangunan Nasiona_l_/Kepala Bappenas: Bambang Brodjonegoro
3. Menteri Agraria dan Tata Ruang/Kepala BPN: Sofyan Djalil
4. Kepala BKPM: Thomas Trikasih Lembong
*5. Menko Polhukam: Wiranto
6. Menteri Keuangan: Sri Mulyani Indrawati*
7. Menteri Desa dan PDTT: Eko Putro Sandjojo
8. Menteri Perhubungan: Budi Karya Sumadi
9. Menteri Pendidikan dan Kebudayaan: Muhadjir Effendy
10. Menteri Perdagangan: Enggartiasto Lukita
11. Menteri Perindustrian: Airlangga Hartarto
12. Menteri ESDM: Arcandra Tahar
13. Men PANRB: Asman Abnur




http://news.detik.com/berita/326225...jilid-ii?_ga=1.182277732.291077847.1430355363

My opinion:
Three minister (bold: Mr. Luhut (former TNI), Mr. Wiranto (former TNI), and Mrs. SMI (former Minister of Finance in SBY era)) related to our military (coordination and budget) beside Mr. Ryacudu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Puma With New Livery (BBJ)

@ORIuploader







Prepare for Garuda Shield (2016)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Puma With New Livery (BBJ)


New presidential copter?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

*KD Lekir, HMAS Darwin, KRI Usman Harun*


----------



## Star Bugs

UMNOPutra said:


> Before purchase this real frigate .. can you give the list of potential enemy of Indonesia in this region? IOf CVhina is your main potential enemy in the next five years .. it is useless for Indonesia to buy this real frigate ... you will waste your money but get nothing ..
> 
> It would be better if you can make an alliance with South Korea, Japan, Australia,and other ASEAN countries such as Vietnam, PH, Singapore and Malaysia (led by USA) .. I think .. China will be more "gentle and respect" to you ...
> 
> Honestly speaking, many of our people in Malaysia and Singapore ..until now, still think that Indonesia is not our "genuine" friend (refer to our experience during confrontation) .. so, no wonder if Malaysia , Singapore and Brunei still continue to maintain FPDA to secure our country from possible military invasion from Indonesia ... For your info, the establishment of ASEAN still can't "elliminate" our "negative image" to your country ..




It is in the* interest of Malaysia* that Indonesia remains weak militarily and economically. The historical "konfrontasi Malaysia" will ALWAYS be used by Malaysia as a weapon to discredit Indonesia through the backdoor of many formal and informal international forums. Indonesia's "negative image" is constantly being nurtured and fed by Malaysia through diplomatic and media lobbying.

The modernization of Indonesia's military, death executions of foreign drug dealers, and clamping down illegal fishing by foreign trawlers are evidence that, unlike in the past, Indonesia do not care about it's "negative image" that it's neighbours perceive.

Sorry Putra bin UMNO, but your "negative image" thesis is sooooooo yesterday !!


----------



## NKRI

*KRI DIPONEGORO 365 , RIMPAC 2016*





visual identification




ROKS Lee Eok Gi




20 mm Vector G12


(Dispen Koarmatim)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

UMNOPutra said:


> Before purchase this real frigate .. can you give the list of potential enemy of Indonesia in this region? IOf CVhina is your main potential enemy in the next five years .. it is useless for Indonesia to buy this real frigate ... you will waste your money but get nothing ..
> 
> It would be better if you can make an alliance with South Korea, Japan, Australia,and other ASEAN countries such as Vietnam, PH, Singapore and Malaysia (led by USA) .. I think .. China will be more "gentle and respect" to you ...
> 
> Honestly speaking, many of our people in Malaysia and Singapore ..until now, still think that Indonesia is not our "genuine" friend (refer to our experience during confrontation) .. *so, no wonder if Malaysia , Singapore and Brunei still continue to maintain FPDA to secure our country from possible military invasion from Indonesia ... For your info, the establishment of ASEAN still can't "elliminate" our "negative image" to your country ..*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MacanJawa

madokafc said:


>



wkwkwkkwkwkwkwk


----------



## striver44

Indonesia will sent a flight of F-16s from Pekanbaru AB to participate for a three week multilateral exercise Pitch Black 2016 in Australia . (Antara News).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

madokafc said:


>


Insecurities are loud.
-----

Fundamentals of Guerilla Warfare by former Indonesian Military commander A.H. Nasution











Written by former Indonesian military commander, A.H. Nasution based on his experience leading Indonesian guerillas against foreign colonialist during stages of Indonesian war of Independence (1945-1949). Has been translated to many foreign language and studied by many foreign militaries and experts. 

There are rumors that Mao Zedong and Ho Chi Minh has got their hands on this book.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

US Army Vehicles Arrived

#Garudashield2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Bennedict said:


> Insecurities are loud.
> -----
> 
> Fundamentals of Guerilla Warfare by former Indonesian Military commander A.H. Nasution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Written by former Indonesian military commander, A.H. Nasution based on his experience leading Indonesian guerillas against foreign colonialist during stages of Indonesian war of Independence (1945-1949). Has been translated to many foreign language and studied by many foreign militaries and experts.
> 
> There are rumors that Mao Zedong and Ho Chi Minh has got their hands on this book.


Rumors only, If you ever read the book, General Nasution even stated that Vietnam has different guerrilla warfare tactics compares to Indonesia.

"......Maka oleh karena itu kita tak mampu menghadapkan tentara yang agak setara, sehingga kita harus melakukan semata-mata perang gerilya, tidak seperti misalnya di Tiongkok dan Vietnam, di mana di samping gerilya telah beraksi organisasi resimen-resimen dan divisi-divisi yang berangsur-angsur dapat jadi tenaga penggempur yang akhirnya merebut kota, sambil semakin mengusir musuh. Maka kita berperang gerilya bukanlah karena kita diharuskan, karena telah tidak mampu menyusun kekuatan yang berorganisasi sekadar modern, yang setara. Maka gerilya kita pun baru pada tingkatan melelahkan musuh, belum sampai dapat menghancurkannya walaupun bagian demi bagian..."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

UMNOPutra said:


> There are no major change in your arm forces since 1945.. It look good and strong for your military parade only .. but, useless for a real war with other countries ... the incapability of TNI to counter a guerilla war by GAM etc supported it .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKRI

anas_nurhafidz said:


> US Army Vehicles Arrived
> 
> #Garudashield2016
> 
> View attachment 321143
> View attachment 321144
> View attachment 321145
> View attachment 321146



More




(detik)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Credit to Penerangan Kostrad
https://twitter.com/Cakra_Kostrad/st...99942800416768





Credit to @Chendole at Formil Kaskus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d_mk2

UMNOPutra said:


> There are no major change in your arm forces since 1945.. It look good and strong for your military parade only .. but, useless for a real war with other countries ... the incapability of TNI to counter a guerilla war by GAM etc supported it .....


Really....!!?? 
Do you think there will be a nation called malaysia if not the british and all of comonwealth come to rescued malaysia back in the 60's and if sukarno not being replace by suharto at that time, what would you think gonna happen.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## satria

UMNOPutra said:


> There are no major change in your arm forces since 1945.. It look good and strong for your military parade only .. but, useless for a real war with other countries ... the incapability of TNI to counter a guerilla war by GAM etc supported it .....




Su27/30 Indonesia Airforce.


----------



## kaka404

taken from
*Back to the Barracks: Getting the Indonesian Military Out of Politics, 1998-2000
a case studies by Tristan Dreisbach*
https://successfulsocieties.princet...ng-indonesian-military-out-politics-1998-2000

Indonesia’s military was able to implement early reforms quickly—in part because it was an institution in which changes could be ordered from the top. In a disciplined military, soldiers respect the orders of their superiors, even if they do not personally agree with them. “In the military, it’s unlike a political organization where you have an open debate,” said Agus Widjojo, who drafted the New Paradigm document while an officer at military headquarters. “The structure of the organization is a command hierarchy. So, if it is ordered by the commanding general, that’s good enough.”

The military had broad freedom to pursue initial reforms on its own, without much negotiation with civilians. Civil society was interested primarily in socioeconomic issues and the basic elements of democratization, and it paid less attention to institutional changes in the military. That distinction may have smoothed the way for initial reforms because the changes required no public discussion.

*Widjojo emphasized that the initial reform agenda had come from within the military, not from the outside, and he said that that was a key to its success. “The politicians were in confusion,” Widjojo said. “The politicians were not concerned with the military, so the military had the luxury of drawing the blueprint for reform by ourselves. There was a de facto vacuum of political authority overseeing the military then.” *

*In a situation that involved activist military officers, the absence of civilian involvement likely helped streamline the early reform process. “Reform is most likely to succeed when it is initiated from within an institution. Reform cannot be forced by external elements,” Widjojo said. “The military took advantage of an opportunity. Reform was initiated by the military and decided in the small circle of its headquarters, and once it was decided, it was directly implemented as a command policy.” *

*Sudrajat, who was a lieutenant general when the reforms began, also said military reform driven from within the armed forces was an important reason for Indonesia’s success in moving from authoritarianism to a more democratic system. *Civilians, he stressed, could not have initiated the changes by themselves. “The inner core of the reform is in the military,” he said. “If the military didn’t agree, how big would the push from civilians be? They could easily have been dominated by the military.”

*“The reform had come from very few generals,” Sudrajat said. “But the military is the military, and the subordinates had to follow what their superiors said.” Once a few top leaders were on board, the reforms could be implemented.

“Even the process of reform itself was discussed [primarily] in the circles of the headquarters of the commanding general and his commanding assistants,” Widjojo said. *

Military officers’ foreign training, too, had a positive impact on the reform process. Indonesia benefited from a group of officers who had had years of exposure to other military cultures and institutions. Several officers said such background was an important aspect in their desire to develop the Indonesian military into an institution that respected the norms of civilian-military relations witnessed in the United States, Australia, and other democratic countries.

*The reform process also benefited from an approach that was more evolutionary than revolutionary. Because the early reform agenda was gradual, the changes did not stir the resistance of conservative officers who could become spoilers. Instead of erasing the dualfunction system by eliminating the military’s nondefense role, the reform plan instead called for the armed forces to play a less-active role in Indonesian political and social life. The internal reforms the military pursued from 1998 to 2000 helped pave the way for civilians to implement further reforms in subsequent years. *

Predictable problems emerged from civilians’ lack of knowledge in the area of defense issues, a deficiency that stemmed from the closed nature of the long-running Suharto dictatorship. Because military officers perceived that lack of relevant knowledge among civilian policy makers, cooperation was problematic. “It’s a huge problem because you cannot lead a defense institution if you don’t understand defense issues,” said Kiki Syahnakri, a retired lieutenant general who served as the army’s deputy chief of staff from 2000 to 2002. Sudrajat said he shared Kiki’s concern. “We need real civilian capacity for sitting at the table designing how the military should be,” he said. “So far, our backbone consists of those who graduated from military academies. We need a backbone coming from universities. We’re working on it, but it takes time.”

Widjojo said more could have been done to enhance civilian capacity in government. “You have to prepare for the situation after the reform,” he said. “You have to prepare the capacity of the institutions that will replace the military or that will undertake those roles that before the reform, the military had. We were late in this.”

Factors Contributing to Success Following orders: 

*The Indonesian military was already professional in major respects*. Officers in the Indonesian military respected the command hierarchy and followed orders from their superiors. Even if some did not personally agree with the reforms that the leading generals implemented, they did not contradict their commanding officers. In less-disciplined armed forces, there might have been more resistance to change within military institutions. 
*Internal will to reform:* At the time of Suharto’s resignation, advocates for reform held positions in the armed forces hierarchy overseeing the political role of the Indonesian military and the development of military doctrine. Although Wiranto did not strongly champion reform, he was pragmatic and willing to listen. Without a will to change from within the military, the armed forces could have acted as a spoiler by disrupting civilian-led efforts to reform the military-dominated political system that was in place under Suharto. 
*Gradual approach to reform: *Instead of pursuing a reform agenda that would have rapidly eliminated all of the military’s political and economic privileges, military and civilian leaders took a more gradual approach. Although it meant that important problems in civilian-military relations would remain unaddressed for at least the short term, it diminished opposition from conservative officers. The military and civilian leaders began with a set of reforms that made important changes to the relationship between the military and the civilian government, but they refrained from taking on the military’s economic interests or immediately eliminating the military’s representation in parliament.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Bugs

UMNOPutra said:


> There are no major change in your arm forces since 1945.. It look good and strong for your military parade only .. but, useless for a real war with other countries ... the incapability of TNI to counter a guerilla war by GAM etc supported it .....



I will keep on promoting the origin of the name "Malaysia", a defect Asian country which national flag is a cheap rip-off version of the U.S. flag.


"_The origin of the name 'Malaysia'.

The name Malaysia comes from the word 'mal-Asia' or 'malasia' with the prefix "mal-". Google to any dictionaries, and you will find the prefix "mal-" means "*bad or badly; wrong or wrongly; imperfect or defective*." 

You may know words like malnutrition, malfunction, malpractice, and so forth. So malasia means "wrong Asia", "bad Asia" or " defective Asia".

So that's a little historical truth about the the name 'Malaysia' which originated from the word mal-Asia, a defective Asian country_."


----------



## MarveL

Star Bugs said:


> _So that's a little historical truth about the the name 'Malaysia' which originated from the word mal-Asia, a defective Asian country_."



Dont be too much... just put the troll into the toilet and flush it. Back to the topic please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Credit to Kaskus.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

Jakarta Military Commander Maj Teddy Lhaksmana (left ) checks when the muster army troops in Monas , Jakarta , Thursday ( 28/7 ) . Muster followed by 10,500 joint personnel of the armed forces and police in preparation for the security forces ( PAM ) World Islamic Economic Forum ( WIEF ) to 12th that will take place in Jakarta on 2 to 4 August 2016 . AFP PHOTO / Rivan Early Lingga / 16.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

@faries please update _'illegal fishing'_ issue in this thread
https://defence.pk/threads/indonesia-navy-blow-up-3-illegal-vietnamese-fishing-boat.347154/


----------



## faries

ok man @pr1v4t33r thank you, I found another kind of troller at those thread...a China's lapdog...


----------



## striver44

*OOOPS, Friendly Fire in Poso
*




*A member of the Military Intelligence Task 1 Tinombala with the initials (MI) had his last breath after being shot by members of Brimob units Tinombala Joint Task Force in the village Towu, Pos Insulation Towu, Poso, Central Sulawesi.

MI was killed by a shot in the head on Wednesday afternoon (27/7) at around 12:30 pm. The shooting incident was allegedly due to miscommunication between the two soldier.

Reportedly, the shooting began when unit 1 Intelligence Task Force members Tinombala discover information about their location in the village Towu stockpiling weapons in Poso. While members of Brimob who also joined in the task force to monitor the movement Tinombala member of the Intelligence Task Force 1.

When members of the intelligence task force led by Captain Inf Tinombala Khalef numbering 7 soldier (5 intel personnel and 2 people) up the cave that is behind the village Towu village at around 11:00 pm.

Then, after arriving at the scene, two officers were Captain inf Khalef shared Serda Ilman, digging around the scene. While three other personnel together with two people entered Gowa community to follow up on the info the stockpiling of firearms around the tower behind the Gowa XL Towu village.

However, at the time of excavation and search of weapons the intelligence task force members, suddenly they're sprayed with gunfire from the upper cave with a distance of approximately 20 meters by a team member of Brimob post Towu bulkhead.

Head of Public Relations Police Headquarters, said Amar Joey Boy, then a member of Brimob were trying to confirm the password through language, but received no reply. Boy also ensure that the loss of only one.

"there are no more victims." That the victim was on the task force and the intelligence of the Task Force who surrounded Tinombala combined police and military. Yes I have called (Task Tinombala) with a language code, but (Task 1 Intelligence) did not answer, "said Boy, Wednesday (17/7).

Currently Boy said, to explore that event, this time Police Headquarters along POM TNI fly to Poso.

"Currently the team Propam and Kakor Brimob set out to lead the examination of the Brimob members Tinombala Task-related events," he said.

Currently conducive conditions. Boy continues, it has been coordinated with the military in order to avoid further incidents.Each party also advised restraint. Because the shooting incident was allegedly just as a matter of miscommunication.

"Central Sulawesi police chief and commander continue their coordination so the situation under control," said Boy
(Fajar.co.id)

*


----------



## faries

Many rumours about the incident...all parties should waiting for investigation's result...better SOP for joint operation in counter terrorism in the future.

TNI Commander : Members of the Task Force Accidentally Shot , Do not Blame Each Other.





Panglima TNI Jenderal Gatot Nurmantyo (Foto: Agung Pambudhy/detikcom)

Jakarta - Serda Muhamad Ilham, Tinombala Task Force members, were killed in incidents of friendly fire in the middle of running errands hunting Santoso network. TNI chief Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo said it was not intentional.

"I will explain that right at about Puku 13:30 pm yesterday in the village of Towu have been incidents of shooting of Task Force members Tinombala on behalf Serda M Ilham. The words 'too' it means not intentional," Gatot said after attending Sertijab Luhut B Pandjaitan to Wiranto at CMEA Polhukam, Jalan Medan Merdeka Barat, Jakarta, Thursday (07/28/2016).

Gatot explained the incident began when Intel TNI Task Force, which is part of the Task Force received information Tinombala their stockpiles of weapons in the search area network Towu Santoso in the village. Five personnel then come to the site to inspect the weapons in question.

"The piles dug up. They were only armed with pistols (placed) in the bag," said Gatot.

At the same time the Task Force Bravo is also part of Tinombala Task Force received information from residents that a group of unknown persons in the village Towu. Task Force Bravo from Brimob then went to that location.

Team Bravo thought, all seven of them are network Santoso. Intel Task Group Bravo TNI and Tim did not know each other, they use a password to get to know each other, but when Tim Bravo shouted password, Intel Task Force did not respond. Finally happens friendly fire.

"They came in and the incident took place. There is no exchange of fire. There is no exchange of fire," said Billy.

"Because the Intel team already knew that his own friends, his weapon just yelling. So (one shot) resulted Serda M Ilham died," said Gatot.

Gatot said Serda M Ilham killed in battle. This incident, said Gatot, not to a misunderstanding between the internal Task Force Tinombala.

"Under these conditions, do not blame each other because in this case there is no blame. Team Bravo want success, that it (Tim Intel) also wants to success. And I urge that this incident should not happen again," said Billy.

The incident occurred in the village of Towu, Pos Insulation Towu, Poso, on Wednesday (07/27/2017) at around 12:30 pm. After the incident, the team involved Task Force pulled to Palu. Currently the team Propam and Pom TNI joined forces to investigate objectively and transparently.

Tim Itwasum also come Police Headquarters. This time together as PJKO Central Sulawesi police chief and deputy PJKO Brigadier General Ilyas has been consolidated with the TNI and Police were members of Task Force Tinombala.
(Slh / NRL)

http://news.detik.com/berita/326338...yalahkan?_ga=1.152508410.291077847.1430355363


----------



## Bennedict

Indonesia's newest LST KRI Teluk Bintuni
All pic belongs to their respective uploader


Dozens to be procured to replaced many Cold-war era LST's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

UMNOPutra said:


> There are no major change in your arm forces since 1945.. It look good and strong for your military parade only .. but, useless for a real war with other countries ... the incapability of TNI to counter a guerilla war by GAM etc supported it .....


How can you say TNI incapable? we force them to accept our offer to be autonomous province - a very limited authority because GAM is not automatically have the upper hand but only recognized as one of the local politcal party. We still have control for defense and security, also for the natural resources there. 
We succeed to force their guerrilla to surrender their weapons, and we are talking local guerrilla here, we killed many of their hardline leader right in the middle of their own jungle .. with only ground forces. 
While Malaysia has to mobilized all three branch of their military to counter Sulu militants waging guerrilla warfare in Malaysian jungle. 

Basically Malaysia is the only country being invaded by a ragtag armed gunmen and manage to creates chaos and panic among your police and military ranks. How can you handle a full invasion from a regular army?

Meaning even militants from Southern Philippines does not recognize your military power. Imagine your position in front of our view? nothing.

Im posting this not because i hate Malaysia, but only to counter your opinion by giving some clarification and comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian, Australian air forces hold joint exercise*
Kamis, 28 Juli 2016 01:19 WIB | 745 Views

Pekanbaru, Riau (ANTARA News) - Five F-16 fighter planes based at Air Squadron 16 Fighting Falcon, Roesmin Nurjadin Air Force Base in Pekanbaru, Riau will be participating in the joint exercise called Pitch Black 2016 which will take place in Darwin, Australia.

The planes with 62 personnel --- 12 pilots and 50 crew members and technicians --- were seen off by Roesmin Nurjadin Air Base Commander, First Marshal Henri Alfiandi, here on Wednesday.

He asked all personnel to stay secure and return to their home base safely.

"Stay safe and secure, check and re-check the details of each preparation so that the exercise proceeds safely and smoothly until you all reach back the home base," the Commander said.

The joint exercise involves Australia, the United States, Indonesia, France, Germany, the Netherlands, New Zealand, Singapore, Thailand and Canada. It will take place for one week starting August 1, 2016.

The aircrafts and personnel have departed for the Iswahyudi air base before flying to Eltari air base in Kupang, East Nusa Tenggara.

Henri said the planes and the personnel would not immediately fly to Australia as they have to wait for a flight slot to be provided by the Australian military.

The Roesmin Nurjadin air base in Pekanbaru has two air squadrons. 

In addition to Air Squadron 16, which was inaugurated in December 2014, the air base also has Air Squadron 12 equipped with Hawk 100/200 fighters.(*)


----------



## Bennedict

Army to receive new 1200-tonnes LCU.
credit to original uploader



> TNI AD Resmikan Kapal ADRI-L (LCU-1200)
> 
> EDI FAHMI JULY 28, 2016
> 
> Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat (Kasad) Jenderal TNI Mulyono menerima penyerahan pesanan TNI Angkatan Darat berupa sebuah Kapal pendarat serbaguna 1200 Dead Weight Tonnage (DWT) yaitu KM ADRI -L di Galangan II PT. Dok Kodja Bahari Tanjung Priok, Kamis (28/7).
> 
> Acara di awali penyerahan dan penandatangan naskah serah terima ADRI-L, dari PT. Dok dan Perkapalan Kodja Bahari (persero) kepada TNI AD untuk memperkuat Direktorat Perbekalan dan Angkutan Angkatan Darat (Ditbekangad) dengan Yonbekang-4/Air selaku pengguna kekuatan alat angkut air di jajaran TNI AD.
> 
> Dirut PT DKB (Dok dan Perkapalan Kodja Bahari) Ir. SA.Bandung Bismono pada sambutannya menyampaikan suatu kehormatan bagi PT DKB dapat membangun alutsista pendukung yang digunakan TNI Angkatan Darat sebagai garda terdepan untuk mempertahankan negara.
> 
> Pada sambutannya Jenderal TNI Mulyono menyampaikan terima kasih kepada Dirbekangad dan Direktur PT. DKB yang telah bekerja keras menyelesaikan kapal ADRI-L. Selanjutnya Kasad menyampaikan pembangunan Kapal ADRI-L ini didasari oleh luasnya wilayah perairan Indonesia dan kebutuhan alat angkut air untuk mendukung tugas-tugas TNI Angkatan Darat. Namun upaya ini tidak bertentangan dengan kebijakan interoperabilitas yang dicanangkan oleh Mabes TNI terkait dengan kerjasama antar angkatan.
> 
> Dalam konteks penggunaan (manuver dan operasi), TNI AD tetap akan memprioritaskan sarana angkut milik TNI AL. Sedangkan dalam konteks pembinaan dan operasi matra darat, kapal ADRI-L dimanfaatkan untuk mendukung tugas-tugas pokok TNI AD, seperti pelaksanaan gelar pasukan, dukungan logistik maupun sarana transportasi pasukan dan angkut materiil ke seluruh pelosok tanah air. TNI AD tetap memperhatikan dan memprioritaskan interoperabilitas dan sinergitas untuk konteks operasi gabungan antar matra.
> 
> Selain itu, Kasad menambahkan bahwa pembangunan kapal ADRI-L sudah sesuai dengan kebijakan pemerintah dalam memberdayakan industri strategis Nasional. Hal tersebut diwujudkan TNI AD melalui Ditbengkangad dengan mengedepankan PT. DKB dalam pembangunan Sarana Angkut Air guna mendukung tugas pokok TNI AD.
> 
> Acara dilanjutkan dengan pengguntingan pita dan pemecahan kendi tanda diresmikannya Kapal ADRI -L. Kemudian Kasad beserta rombongan melanjutkan meninjau secara langsung di dalam Kapal ADRI-L.
> 
> Pada Akhir acara dilaksanakan Demonstrasi ketangkasan Kompi Kapal Motor Cepat Yonbekang-4/Air dengan menggunakan kapal cepat membentuk formasi pengamanan droping pasukan dan perbekalan.
> 
> Hadir pada acara penyerahan Dankodiklat TNI AD, Danpuspomad, Danpusterad, Para Asisten Kasad, Kabalakpus Jajaran TNI AD, para Danpussen, Deputi Menteri BUMN bidang Usaha Industri Strategis, serta staf PT DKB. (Dispenad)


----------



## Nike

iNDONESIAN NAVY TRAINING FRIGATE,KRI HAJAR DEWANTARA


----------



## NKRI

*DAWN KOMODO 2016 Kopassus and SASR













[©2016 handout/Pen Kopassus]
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

PITCH BLACK 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

Bennedict said:


> Army to receive new 1200-tonnes LCU.
> credit to original uploader


for what purpose the army acquire such ships,isn't it going to overlap with the navy KOLINLAMIL for troop transport ?


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> for what purpose the army acquire such ships,isn't it going to overlap with the navy KOLINLAMIL for troop transport ?



read the statements of Indonesian Army Chief of Staff 

Kegunaan kapal ini nantinya dapat membawa enam tank Leopard 2A4 dan satu unit transporter.

"Pembangunan Kapal ADRI-L ini didasari luasnya wilayah perairan Indonesia dan keperluan alat angkut air untuk mendukung tugas TNI AD. Namun upaya ini tidak bertentangan dengan kebijakan Interoperabilitas yang dicanangkan oleh Mabes TNI terkait dengan kerja sama antar angkatan." kata Mulyono.

Untuk penggunaan manuver dan operasi, TNI AD tetap akan memprioritaskan sarana angkut milik TNI AL.

Sedangkan dalam konteks pembinaan dan operasi matra darat, kapal ADRI-L dimanfaatkan untuk mendukung tugas-tugas pokok TNI AD, seperti pelaksanaan gelar pasukan, dukungan logistik maupun sarana transportasi pasukan dan angkut materiil ke seluruh pelosok tanah air.

"TNI AD tetap memerhatikan dan memprioritaskan interoperabilitas dan sinergitas untuk konteks operasi gabungan antar matra," katanya.

: http://nasional.kompas.com/read/2016...perkuat.tni.ad

meanwhile, in Aceh Indonesian Police Forces just receive their new combat gear and equipment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Delta-Team, Indonesian Marine Amphibious Recon unit #TAIFIB
-----------------------------
Photo taken during Aceh separatist insurgency 2003.

photo credit : red 5 pertama

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Personel Kostrad ikut mengamankan jalannya pelaksanaan Konferensi Tingkat Tinggi "World Islamic Economic Forum" (KTT-WlEF) Ke-12 yang digelar di Jakarta Convention Center (JCC) Jakarta mulai 2-4 Agustus 2016.






Batalyon Kavaleri 1





Satuan Yonif Para Raider 501/BY Kostrad siap sedia menjalankan tugas demi menjaga NKRI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

Garuda Shield 2016
credit to its original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Bennedict said:


> Garuda Shield 2016
> credit to its original uploader



wish they left all of their equipment, just like what they did in Phil and Iraq. We can use them for greater good


----------



## Bennedict

#Flashback of Garuda Shield Exercises

2009





2013













2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Admiral Grigorovich moored alongside Mikhail Kutuzov (Sister ship to Indonesian RI Irian). Wonder how much smaller our current naval ship compared to our 1960's naval surface combatant.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

striver44 said:


> Wonder how much smaller our current naval ship compared to our 1960's naval surface combatant.



We need to fix this ASAP, once the economy improve. Start with 6000 Ton AAW frigate 
Pray for the tax amnesty success, Sri Mulyani... we're counting on you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

striver44 said:


> Admiral Grigorovich moored alongside Mikhail Kutuzov (Sister ship to Indonesian RI Irian).* Wonder how much smaller our current naval ship compared to our 1960's naval surface combatant.*


well... that is slightly misleading way to compare things.... don't you think?
is there any ships nowdays that are bigger and heavier compare to its equivalent from the end world war 2 era?... other than carrier..


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> We need to fix this ASAP, once the economy improve. Start with 6000 Ton AAW frigate
> Pray for the tax amnesty success, Sri Mulyani... we're counting on you!


eheeem,there's plenty to choose for. vote one for the Indonesian Navy ;D
1. Iver huittfeldt




2. DeZeven Provincien (DZP)




3. Sachsen Class




4. Admiral Gorskhov class




5. MEKO-A200 (Modified for Indonesian Navy)




feel free to comment......hoho



kaka404 said:


> well... that is slightly misleading way to compare things.... don't you think?
> is there any ships nowdays that are bigger and heavier compare to its equivalent from the end world war 2 era?... other than carrier..


what i mean is that we need more "real" warships, not only corvette or "light frigate"


----------



## pr1v4t33r

kaka404 said:


> well... that is slightly misleading way to compare things.... don't you think? is there any ships nowdays that are bigger and heavier compare to its equivalent from the end world war 2 era?... other than carrier..



That may not be an apple to apple comparison, but still make sense when we talk about Navy strength and posture. At that time we can even anex Irian and push the Dutch out. This strength is our vision for the future as global maritime axis! Respected Global maritime power!


----------



## faries

Beacon observer vessel KN Benggala and KN Bepondi belong to Directorate General Sea Transport Ministry of Transportation made by Citra Shipyard Batam. 32 meters length, made of alluminium, top speed 28 knots, with tag price 68 billion rupiahs for 2 units.

http://www.jpnn.com/read/2016/07/17...-Tercanggih-Buatan-Batam-Kembali-Diluncurkan-
http://beritatrans.com/2016/07/16/dirjen-hubla-resmikan-peluncuran-2-kapal-pengamat-perambuan/

Based on the information in Formil Kaskus, anothe Batam based shipyard, Palindo Marine also won a tender for the procurement of OPV belongs to BAKAMLA with tonnage over 2500 tons. A big vessel indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> Based on the information in Formil Kaskus, Citra Shipyard also won a tender for the procurement of OPV belongs to BAKAMLA with tonnage over 2500 tons. A big vessel indeed.



Interesting, but i think it's Palindo Marine that got the contract to build 110 meter OPV for BAKAMLA.







faries said:


> Beacon observer vessel KN Benggala and KN Bepondi belong to Directorate General Sea Transport Ministry of Transportation made by Citra Shipyard Batam. 32 meters length, made of alluminium, top speed 28 knots, with tag price 68 billion rupiahs for 2 units.


----------



## Nike

kaka404 said:


> well... that is slightly misleading way to compare things.... don't you think?
> is there any ships nowdays that are bigger and heavier compare to its equivalent from the end world war 2 era?... other than carrier..



actually the current class of Naval ships is much heavier than their peer in WW II. For example, WW 2 destroyer is small combatant with tonnage less than 3000 ton, meanwhile frigate and destroyer escort had tonnage between 1200 to 2500 ton, corvette is between 600 to 1200, current Cruiser class (Khirov and Ticonderoga) still much heavier than their peer in WW 2 with tonnage between 10.000 to 15.000 ton. Meanwhile most Large Navies currently phasing out battle cruiser and battle ships class, in favor of flat top type ships

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Pardon me @pr1v4t33r if the correct shipyard is Palindo.

*FROM EXERCISE PITCHBLACK 2016*





Arrival of Indonesian Air Force F-16A aircraft at RAAF Base Darwin for Exercise Pitch Black 2016. © Commonwealth of Australia, Department of Defence





Air Attache to the Embassy of the Republic of Indonesia, Colonel Riva Yanto, greets the Indonesian Air Force upon arrival at RAAF Base Darwin for Exercise Pitch Black 2016. © Commonwealth of Australia, Department of Defence





Arrival of Indonesian Air Force F-16A aircraft at RAAF Base Darwin for Exercise Pitch Black 2016. © Commonwealth of Australia, Department of Defence





Arrival of Indonesian Air Force C-130H Hercules aircraft at RAAF Base Darwin for Exercise Pitch Black 2016. © Commonwealth of Australia, Department of Defence





Air Attache to the Embassy of the Republic of Indonesia, Colonel Riva Yanto, greets the Indonesian Air Force upon arrival at RAAF Base Darwin for Exercise Pitch Black 2016. © Commonwealth of Australia, Department of Defence

http://images.defence.gov.au/fotoweb/albums/V38QDjca9YUb168q5eDFxnV6iPdzbZbWaaC7SQ/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Interesting, but i think it's Palindo Marine that got the contract to build 110 meter OPV for BAKAMLA.
> View attachment 321564



ouch i get short memory here


----------



## UMNOPutra

The Proposal to establish a new Military pact for Malaysia, brunei and Indonesia .. call it * "Angkatan Tentera Melayu Bersatu" (ATMB)..
*
As all we know that Malaysia, Brunei and Indonesia are "Serumpun" because the majority of our people are Malays

Currently .. we have :"same common enemy" who are agressively claiming our ZEE at South China Sea .. As "Saudara Serumpun" with almost 300 million of population ..the united of of Malay state (Malaysia,Brunei and Indonesia) can be categorized as " a new Middle Power" ... not only in Asia, but also in the world .. ..

To counter the current situation in the region ..For your info .. many our military expert in our university have proposed to our governement to be more pro-active to propose the establishment of new military pact in this "Alam Melayu" to secure the survival of our "Bangsa Melayu" our people from the possible invasion from PRC and others. ...
The ATM, Tentera Diraja Brunei dan TNI can established a new commando called it .. "Angjkatan Tentera Melayu Bersatu (ATMB)".. In the proposal ... Malaysia and Brunei can share their money .to support the operation of this ATMB .... meanwhile Indonesia /TNI can supply and/orshare its people ..

I believe that this win win scheme will give beenefit for all of its members ... and for long term .. also can create a "Glory" of Bangsa Melayu (yang dahulu dimuliakan oleh Empire Srwijaya dan Melaka) .. A new "Ketruanan Melayu" not only for Malaysia .. but also for Brunei and Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Indonesia is much diverse than Malaysia, Singapore, or Brunei. So the term of ATMB is ridiculous. Back to few comment before, you are so proud with your commonwealth link and Indonesia will always stand alone with our free and active politics principle. We are disgusted by term "Saudara Serumpun", behave when Indonesia have strong position and stepped-esteem when Indonesia is weak. Better bolster military cooperation in ASEAN corridor by making presence via join patrol etc. @UMNOPutra


----------



## MacanJawa

UMNOPutra said:


> The Proposal to establish a new Military pact for Malaysia, brunei and Indonesia .. call it * "Angkatan Tentera Melayu Bersatu" (ATMB)..
> *
> As all we know that Malaysia, Brunei and Indonesia are "Serumpun" because the majority of our people are Malays
> 
> Currently .. we have :"same common enemy" who are agressively claiming our ZEE at South China Sea .. As "Saudara Serumpun" with almost 300 million of population ..the united of of Malay state (Malaysia,Brunei and Indonesia) can be categorized as " a new Middle Power" ... not only in Asia, but also in the world .. ..
> 
> To counter the current situation in the region ..For your info .. many our military expert in our university have proposed to our governement to be more pro-active to propose the establishment of new military pact in this "Alam Melayu" to secure the survival of our "Bangsa Melayu" our people from the possible invasion from PRC and others. ...
> The ATM, Tentera Diraja Brunei dan TNI can established a new commando called it .. "Angjkatan Tentera Melayu Bersatu (ATMB)".. In the proposal ... Malaysia and Brunei can share their money .to support the operation of this ATMB .... meanwhile Indonesia /TNI can supply and/orshare its people ..
> 
> I believe that this win win scheme will give beenefit for all of its members ... and for long term .. also can create a "Glory" of Bangsa Melayu (yang dahulu dimuliakan oleh Empire Srwijaya dan Melaka) .. A new "Ketruanan Melayu" not only for Malaysia .. but also for Brunei and Indonesia


indonesia will not join your ATMB, but joint task force between malay, indo and brunei maybe work


----------



## UMNOPutra

faries said:


> Indonesia is much diverse than Malaysia, Singapore, or Brunei. So the term of ATMB is ridiculous. Back to few comment before, you are so proud with your commonwealth link and Indonesia will always stand alone with our free and active politics principle. We are disgusted by term "Saudara Serumpun", behave when Indonesia have strong position and stepped-esteem when Indonesia is weak. Better bolster military cooperation in ASEAN corridor by making presence via join patrol etc. @UMNOPutra



Think rational ... You have a huge people but you have no adequate money to support the modernization and operation of your TNI properly .. Meanwhile, Malaysia and Brune have money .. but we have no man power ... In the future, we can also incite Singapore to join with us ..

If we can combine and unite it ... ATMB will be the strongest dan most modern arm forces .. not only in this region .. but also in Asia ... PRC will be afraid to disturb and provoke all of us in SCS (without help from other countries such as US, Australia, Japan and India) .. ......


----------



## MacanJawa

UMNOPutra said:


> Think rational ... You have a huge people but you have no adequate money to support the modernization and operation of your TNI properly .. Meanwhile, Malaysia and Brune have money .. but we have no man power ... In the future, we can also incite Singapore to join with us ..
> 
> If we can combine and unite it ... ATMB will be the strongest dan most modern arm forces .. not only in this region .. but also in Asia ... PRC will be afraid to disturb and provoke all of us in SCS (without help from other countries such as US, Australia, Japan and India) .. ......


dude we have money, 2016 defence spending is 8.28 bilion USD, but thanks for your invitation


----------



## pr1v4t33r

UMNOPutra said:


> Meanwhile, Malaysia and Brune have money ..





> The Malaysian government has announced a 2016 defence budget of MYR17.304 billion (USD4 billion): a year-on-year decline of about 2.5%. The expenditure, announced on 23 October by Prime Minister Najib Tun Razak, represents 6.5% of total government expenditure and 1.5% of GDP.


_http://www.janes.com/article/55504/malaysia-announces-2016-defence-budget_





MacanJawa said:


> dude we have money, 2016 defence spending is 8.28 bilion USD, but thanks for your invitation



That yearly defense spending, plus additional fund around 12 Billion USD only for weapon acquisition until 2019.
_http://www.beritasatu.com/nasional/375600-audit-industri-alutsista-wujudkan-mef-2019.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

i dont know this malay guy scared A F when china knocking door

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKRI

hahahah u made my day uncle @MacanJawa 
if indonesia have good position they called "serumpun" , when indonesia in bad position they already try to take indonesia territory , i believe indonesian never forget sipadan ligitan , ambalat , tanjung datuk incident


----------



## Nusantara

UMNOPutra said:


> The Proposal to establish a new Military pact for Malaysia, brunei and Indonesia .. call it * "Angkatan Tentera Melayu Bersatu" (ATMB)..
> *
> As all we know that Malaysia, Brunei and Indonesia are "Serumpun" because the majority of our people are Malays
> 
> Currently .. we have :"same common enemy" who are agressively claiming our ZEE at South China Sea .. As "Saudara Serumpun" with almost 300 million of population ..the united of of Malay state (Malaysia,Brunei and Indonesia) can be categorized as " a new Middle Power" ... not only in Asia, but also in the world .. ..
> 
> To counter the current situation in the region ..For your info .. many our military expert in our university have proposed to our governement to be more pro-active to propose the establishment of new military pact in this "Alam Melayu" to secure the survival of our "Bangsa Melayu" our people from the possible invasion from PRC and others. ...
> The ATM, Tentera Diraja Brunei dan TNI can established a new commando called it .. "Angjkatan Tentera Melayu Bersatu (ATMB)".. In the proposal ... Malaysia and Brunei can share their money .to support the operation of this ATMB .... meanwhile Indonesia /TNI can supply and/orshare its people ..
> 
> I believe that this win win scheme will give beenefit for all of its members ... and for long term .. also can create a "Glory" of Bangsa Melayu (yang dahulu dimuliakan oleh Empire Srwijaya dan Melaka) .. A new "Ketruanan Melayu" not only for Malaysia .. but also for Brunei and Indonesia


most indonesian are not Malay, your proposal will not work well here, I suggest you ditch the "Malay" term there if you want to lure indonesians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Nusantara said:


> most indonesian are not Malay, your proposal will not work well here, I suggest you ditch the "Malay" term there if you want to lure indonesians



better proposal is referendum for Malaysia and Brunei to become Union States under terms Uni Indonesia Malaysia with Jakarta as Capital and Indonesian President as head of State of such union


----------



## NKRI

madokafc said:


> better proposal is referendum for Malaysia and Brunei to become Union States under terms Uni Indonesia Malaysia with Jakarta as Capital and Indonesian President as head of State of such union



Nusantara


----------



## initial_d_mk2

madokafc said:


> better proposal is referendum for Malaysia and Brunei to become Union States under terms Uni Indonesia Malaysia with Jakarta as Capital and Indonesian President as head of State of such union


Errr better if they joint indonesia as the 35th and 36th indonesian province gkgkgk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

and again, i reposting these pictures after sometimes....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

The presentation of Nora GS-B52 155 mm Howitzer Cannon Made by Serbia






The following specifications Nora GS-B52 155 mm howitzer cannon of Serbia:
1. Shots technology using computerized technology.
2. Speed Shot 6-12 rounds per minute.
3. Achieve Maximum Distance 67 Km.
4. Vehicle Speed on Highway 90 km / h, Cross-Terrain Vehicle Speed 15 km / h.

http://pussenarmed.net/










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nora_B-52

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

UMNOPutra said:


> The Proposal to establish a new Military pact for Malaysia, brunei and Indonesia .. call it * "Angkatan Tentera Melayu Bersatu" (ATMB)..
> *
> As all we know that Malaysia, Brunei and Indonesia are "Serumpun" because the majority of our people are Malays
> 
> Currently .. we have :"same common enemy" who are agressively claiming our ZEE at South China Sea .. As "Saudara Serumpun" with almost 300 million of population ..the united of of Malay state (Malaysia,Brunei and Indonesia) can be categorized as " a new Middle Power" ... not only in Asia, but also in the world .. ..
> 
> To counter the current situation in the region ..For your info .. many our military expert in our university have proposed to our governement to be more pro-active to propose the establishment of new military pact in this "Alam Melayu" to secure the survival of our "Bangsa Melayu" our people from the possible invasion from PRC and others. ...
> The ATM, Tentera Diraja Brunei dan TNI can established a new commando called it .. "Angjkatan Tentera Melayu Bersatu (ATMB)".. In the proposal ... Malaysia and Brunei can share their money .to support the operation of this ATMB .... meanwhile Indonesia /TNI can supply and/orshare its people ..
> 
> I believe that this win win scheme will give beenefit for all of its members ... and for long term .. also can create a "Glory" of Bangsa Melayu (yang dahulu dimuliakan oleh Empire Srwijaya dan Melaka) .. A new "Ketruanan Melayu" not only for Malaysia .. but also for Brunei and Indonesia


quite interesting,then who do you think capable of leading this military pact of yours?





BKR Laoet sailors, predecessor of Indonesian Navy near Kali kresek.


----------



## kaka404

the following is an article from 2015 concerning defence spending of asean countries...
it is interesting to see that according to this article indonesia has the second highest military expenditure among aseans after singapore, yet if one to compare the defence spending as a percentage of GDP or gov. spending then indonesia is placed at the lowest...
now if all is well up to 2019. hopefully we can reach the aseans average of 2.2% of GDP. as our president has pledged (i kind of forgot... defence budget has risen slightly right?? to one point something percent). 

*Analyzing Southeast Asia’s Military Expenditures
by cogitASIA Staff • May 7, 2015 • *


*By Zachary Abuza*

The Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI) recently released their 2014 database, which shows robust growth in defense spending throughout Southeast Asia. Though the SIPRI data only goes through 2014, when at least two countries have already announced 2016 defense budgets, it shows important regional trends.




ASEAN countries military expenditures in 2014 in current U.S. dollar terms. Source: SIPRI dataset, graphic prepared by Zachary Abuza.


The region has seen steady growth in military expenditure between 2010 and 2014. There were net increases for all countries, averaging 37.6 percent. Southeast Asian countries spent $38.2 billion on defense in 2014.




Southeast Asian military expenditures from 2010-2014 shown in millions of current U.S. dollars. Source: SIPRI dataset, graphic prepared by Zachary Abuza.

There were large disparities in military spending between 2013 and 2014. Brunei surged 28.2 percent, followed by Cambodia at 14.4 percent and Vietnam at 14.1 percent. Four countries, led by Indonesia, actually saw declines in their military budgets in U.S. dollar terms, though this has to do with currency exchange rates. In local currencies, only Indonesia saw a decline, and the average increase was 9.5 percent, more than double the figure in current U.S. dollars, 4.1 percent.

All countries saw strong increases in military spending between 2010 and 2014. Vietnam led with a 59.1 percent increase, followed by Cambodia, 56.2 percent, and Indonesia, 50.6 percent. The average increase between 2010 and 2014 was 37.6 percent in U.S. dollars and 44 percent in local currencies. It was the less developed states that were above the regional average, as they tried to play catch up.




Southeast Asian military expenditures percent change from 2010-2014 in current U.S. dollar terms. Source: SIPRI dataset, graphic prepared by Zachary Abuza.



Singapore accounted for over a quarter of ASEAN’s defense spending in 2014, or as much as Vietnam, the Philippines, and Myanmar combined.




Military spending by country as a percentage of total ASEAN spending in 2014. Source: SIPRI dataset, graphic prepared by Zachary Abuza.



The average military expenditure as a percentage of gross domestic product (GDP) was 2.2 percent in ASEAN in 2014, though it ranged from 0.8 percent (Indonesia) to 4.3 percent (Myanmar). Military expenditure as a percentage of GDP remains fairly stable; only Brunei and Myanmar have seen dramatic shifts between 2010 and 2014.




Southeast Asian countries’ defense spending as a percentage of GDP and defense spending as a percentage of overall government spending. Source: SIPRI dataset, graphic prepared by Zachary Abuza.

Singapore at 18.3 percent led the region with military expenditure as a percent of all government spending in 2014. The average was 8.8 percent. Unlike GDP, defense spending as a percent of government spending fluctuates year to year.

There is wide disparity in per capita military expenditure, from Cambodia, $18.10, to Singapore, $1,789. The average for the region is $392, but is only $60 without small and wealthy Singapore and Brunei.




Southeast Asia’s per capita military expenditure for 2014, in current U.S. dollars. Source: SIPRI dataset, graphic prepared by Zachary Abuza.



After a sharp fall due to the Asian financial crisis in 1997, Indonesia has seen the largest increase in military expenditure in the region. Between 2001 and 2014, defense spending increased from under $1 billion to over $7 billion, a 664 percent increase, and a 784 percent increase in rupiah. The sharpest rise occurred after President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono came into office in October 2004. Between 2005 and 2013, defense spending rose 290 percent, before falling slightly in 2014. Between 2013 and 2014, military spending fell by 16 percent in current U.S. dollars, but only 4.8 percent in rupiah.




Indonesian military expenditure in the post-Suharto era, shown in current U.S. dollar terms. Source: SIPRI dataset, graphic prepared by Zachary Abuza.


In 2014, Indonesia accounted for 18 percent of all of ASEAN defense spending. Military spending accounted for 4.1 percent of total government spending in 2014, less than half of the regional average of 8.8 percent. Indonesian defense spending as a percentage of GDP was the lowest in the region at 0.8 percent, well below the average of 2.2. percent. Per capita defense spending in Indonesia is $27.80, the second lowest in the region after Cambodia. In April 2015, the Indonesian parliament announced a plan to increase military expenditure to $15 billion by 2020, twice the 2015 level; expenditure would increase from 0.8 percent to 1.5 percent of GDP.

Thai military expenditures grew modestly before the September 2006 coup. Since then, they have soared, despite any meaningful threats to Thai territorial integrity. The military rewarded itself with a 44.3 percent increase following the 2006 coup. Between 2008-2014, democratically elected governments tried to fend off another coup by overseeing a 28.3 percent increase to the military budget. Between 2006 and 2014 coups, military expenditures increased nearly fourfold. Thailand has the third highest military budget in the region, at $5.73 billion, or 15 percent of ASEAN’s total. Spending in 2014, fell by 2.9 percent in current U.S. dollars, though it increased by 4.9 percent in baht. There was a 15.5 percent increase in defense spending between 2010 and 2014.

Surprisingly, Thai military expenditure was only 1.5 percent of GDP in 2015, below the regional average of 2.2 percent. Likewise it was only 6.6 percent of government spending below the regional average of 8.8 percent. Spending increased sharply in 2015 following the coup. In April 2015, the military government proposed a 2016 defense budget of $6.3 billion, seven percent above the 2015 level; It would comprise eight percent of total state expenditures and 1.5 percent of GDP. Thailand continues to lag in per capita spending, at $85.30, below the regional average of $392. Despite the increase in funding, Thailand is plagued with corruption and inefficiency in its procurement systems.

Malaysia has seen a steady but modest increase in military spending between 2010-2014, 27.6 percent, below the regional average of 37.7 percent. Malaysia has the fourth largest defense expenditure in the region, representing 13 percent of the ASEAN total in 2014. Defense spending fell by 1.6 percent between 2013 and 2014 in U.S. dollar terms, but increased 5.5 percent in ringgit. Defense represented a modest 5.4 percent of government spending and only 1.5 percent of GDP, well below the regional average of 2.2 percent in 2014. Per capita defense spending is $163 in Malaysia, third in ASEAN. Per capita spending increased 23 percent between 2010 and 2011, but has been flat since then.

*

*

Vietnam has seen the steadiest increase in military expenditure in the region. In the decade between 2005 and 2014, its military spending increased by 314 percent. In that time it has developed the most lethal power projection capabilities in Southeast Asia, including one of the largest navies, with advanced Kilo-class submarines, and the most sophisticated missile force in the region. Vietnam’s $5.73 billion defense budget in 2014 was the fifth largest and 11 percent of the ASEAN total. Defense expenditure rose 14.1 percent in US$ and 15.4 percent in dong, between 2013 and 2014. Between 2010 and 2014, Vietnamese military spending increased 59.1 percent in U.S. dollars and 81 percent in dong. Vietnamese defense spending in 2014 was 2.2 percent of GDP, the ASEAN average. As a share of total government spending, 8.3 percent, it was just under the regional average of 8.8 percent. Per capita spending in Vietnam is still low, only $46.

The Philippine government is starting to make long needed investments in its military. Defense spending was $3.3 billion in 2014, or 9 percent of ASEAN’s total. In current U.S. dollars, this was a 2.5 percent decline from 2013, but actually a two percent increase in pesos. Between 2010 and 2014, Philippine defense spending increased, 35 percent, near the regional average of 37.6 percent. Military expenditure in 2014, represented 1.1 percent of GDP — half of the ASEAN average –, and six percent of government spending, below the regional average of 8.8 percent. In terms of per capita spending, the Philippines, at $32.90, was the third lowest in ASEAN in 2014. The government of President Benigno Aquino is implementing a $1.8 billion modernization program, but it comes after years of neglect. Vietnam has a far more robust military than the Philippines, despite similar budgets.

_Dr. Zachary Abuza is principal of Southeast Asia Analytics, and writes on Southeast Asian politics and security issues. Follow him on twitter @ZachAbuza._

http://cogitasia.com/analyzing-southeast-asias-military-expenditures/



madokafc said:


> actually the current class of Naval ships is much heavier than their peer in WW II. For example, WW 2 destroyer is small combatant with tonnage less than 3000 ton, meanwhile frigate and destroyer escort had tonnage between 1200 to 2500 ton, corvette is between 600 to 1200, current Cruiser class (Khirov and Ticonderoga) still much heavier than their peer in WW 2 with tonnage between 10.000 to 15.000 ton. Meanwhile most Large Navies currently phasing out battle cruiser and battle ships class, in favor of flat top type ships


huh... that's interesting.... i remember reading an article somewhere that state the opposite.... i must've remember it incorrectly...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*Hawaii Army National Guard Hosts Indonesian Air Force for Knowledge Exchange*

*



*
_Indonesian-Angkatan Maj. Vicky Simatupang gives a brief on Indonesian Helicopter maintenance practices during an aviation subject matter expert exchange held at Army Aviation Support Facility #1, Wheeler Army Airfield in Wahiawa, Hawaii on July 21, 2016. The exchange is intended to build a strong relationship between the U.S. and Indonesia under the State Partnership Program (Army National Guard photo by Spc. Paul D. Berzinas/Released)_

*



*
_U.S. Army Maj, Joseph O. Tolentino addresses Indonesian-Angkatan aviation officers during a Subject Matter Expert Exchange (SMEE) at Wheeler Army Airfield in Wahiawa, Hawaii on July 18, 2016. The exchange is intended to build a strong relationship between the U.S. and Indonesia under the State Partnership Program (Army National Guard photo by Spc. Paul D. Berzinas/Released)_





_U.S. Army Chief Warrant Officer Anthony Peck shows visiting Indonesian-Angkatan Col. Eding Sungkana the flight controls of one of the Hawaii Army National Guard’s UH-60M Blackhawk helicopters at Wheeler Army Airfield in Wahiawa, during an aviation Subject matter expert exchange between service members from the U.S. and Indonesia on July 18, 2016. The exchange is intended to build a strong relationship between the U.S. and Indonesia under the State Partnership Program (Army National Guard photo by Spc. Paul D. Berzinas/Released)_





_U.S. Army Staff Sgt. Fred T. Dona prepares a simulated weight for a sling load demonstration using a CH-47F Chinook helicopter as part of an aviation subject matter expert exchange held at the Army Aviation Support Facility #1, Wheeler Army Airfield in Wahiawa, Hawaii on July 20, 2016. The exchange is intended to build a strong relationship between the U.S. and Indonesia under the State Partnership Program (Army National Guard photo by Spc. Paul D. Berzinas/Released)_





_U.S Army National Guard soldiers and Indonesian-Angkatan aviation officers take turns sitting on the edge of the cargo loading ramp of a CH-47F Chinook during an aviation subject matter expert exchange held at the Army Aviation Support Facility #1, Wheeler Army Airfield in Wahiawa, Hawaii on July 20, 2016. The exchange is intended to build a strong relationship between the U.S. and Indonesia under the State Partnership Program (Army National Guard photo by Spc. Paul D. Berzinas/Released)_



_https://www.dvidshub.net/news/20487...hosts-indonesian-air-force-knowledge-exchange_


_weekend bonus: _

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bennedict

pr1v4t33r said:


> _http://www.janes.com/article/55504/malaysia-announces-2016-defence-budget_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That yearly defense spending, plus additional fund around 12 Billion USD only for weapon acquisition until 2019.
> _http://www.beritasatu.com/nasional/375600-audit-industri-alutsista-wujudkan-mef-2019.html_


lel, even our National Police budget still bigger than their armed forces budget


----------



## UMNOPutra

Please note that our military budget is only for ATM's operation,maintanance and additional new assets .(exclude for wage and salary) .. meanwhile your budget .. almost 60 - 70% and/or the majority are allocated only for wage and salary ...I also understand that you can purchase new equipment or to modernize TNI because you borrowed money from bank and others countries (including our banks) ..

I can't also understand if many of you still hesitate to make an with us .. because you still think as a "Big Brother", you are better than us .. However, these facts might be useful to "change" your "negative perception" to us ..

1 Our banks (CIMB and Maybank) have helped to finance many of your corporates such as Garuda, Pertamina, Pindad, PAL, PTDI etc ... Our banks also assist your state banks like BNI, Mandiri, BRI and BTN to transform into modern banks like us ..
2. Our largest state infrastructure company (Prasarana) has constructed your longest toll road (CIPALI) and currently is still constructing its extension from Brebes to Batang, Pemalang and Semarang (with total investment value of more than USD4 billion)
3. We are also happy to accommodate more than 3 -5 million of your TKI to work in our land (legal + ilegally workers). For your info, almost 15 million of your people can live "sejahtera" with our money through transfer of at least RM 20 billion or USD 5 billion annually to their family in Indonesia .. I can't understand what will happen to these people and their family if we did not want to accommodate them. We are also offered our citizenship to them .. and until
now .. almost 2 million accepted our offer .. For Them ... Indonesia are still their "Home Land" 
4. We are currently the largest investors in your palm oil plantation ... Currently, at least 65% of your palm oil plantations area are owned and controlled by ours. ..
5. Malaysia also the second largest investor in Indonesia after Singapore with total investment value (cumm) USD 80 - 100 billion .. We prefer to invest in Indonesia because we are comfortable to make business here. .. Dou you know that many of our biggest company like Air Asia, Sime Derby, CIMB not only want to expand their business to Indonesia .. But, they also want to move their Head Office to Indonesia because they know that their business in Indonesia are more profitable than their business in Malaysia and/or other countries 
6. We are also the largest market for your products in ASEAN ...
However we acknowledged the "lower" quality of PTDI's products .. we still decided to buy CN235 from you because we are also proud on this company and want PTDI to continue to survive as a first aircraft manufacturer in our Alam Melayu . We have also offered PTDI to finance your new N219 project and if posssible asssemble this new plane in Malaysia
7. We always support your country (as brother) when Indonesia collapsed in 1965, 1997/98 and during the largest tsunamy in Aceh in 2004 etc etc ....
8.. Many others that you can search by yourselves in google

The conclusion .. ... I hope above facts can change your negative perception to us ..Both countries can cooperate for the benefit of our two countries 

Salam Persaudaraan Melayu .. For Malaysia .. Indonesia is the most important and respected country .. ... .


----------



## striver44

Warship KRI Usman Harun Firing it's main gun as part of pre exercise for Armada Jaya 2016. (Surabaya, July 29, 2016.)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yogatama

UMNOPutra said:


> The Proposal to establish a new Military pact for Malaysia, brunei and Indonesia .. call it * "Angkatan Tentera Melayu Bersatu" (ATMB)..
> *
> As all we know that Malaysia, Brunei and Indonesia are "Serumpun" because the majority of our people are Malays
> 
> Currently .. we have :"same common enemy" who are agressively claiming our ZEE at South China Sea .. As "Saudara Serumpun" with almost 300 million of population ..the united of of Malay state (Malaysia,Brunei and Indonesia) can be categorized as " a new Middle Power" ... not only in Asia, but also in the world .. ..
> 
> To counter the current situation in the region ..For your info .. many our military expert in our university have proposed to our governement to be more pro-active to propose the establishment of new military pact in this "Alam Melayu" to secure the survival of our "Bangsa Melayu" our people from the possible invasion from PRC and others. ...
> The ATM, Tentera Diraja Brunei dan TNI can established a new commando called it .. "Angjkatan Tentera Melayu Bersatu (ATMB)".. In the proposal ... Malaysia and Brunei can share their money .to support the operation of this ATMB .... meanwhile Indonesia /TNI can supply and/orshare its people ..
> 
> I believe that this win win scheme will give beenefit for all of its members ... and for long term .. also can create a "Glory" of Bangsa Melayu (yang dahulu dimuliakan oleh Empire Srwijaya dan Melaka) .. A new "Ketruanan Melayu" not only for Malaysia .. but also for Brunei and Indonesia



This is what we called as " COWARDLY ACT ". Go and tell your enemy in their face by your own self. Ups... I don't think you'll have the courage.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Prajurit Taipur dengan SMB CIS 50MG saat Latihan Pemeliharaan Kemampuan Taipur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

* ADRI-L (LCU-1200)*






ADRI-L (LCU-1200) as it launches into the water. Thursday 29-07-16


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pasukan Korps Marinir Indonesia bersama peserta dari negara lain saat live-fire training dalam Latma Maritim Rim of the Pacific 2016, Hawaii.







Kegiatan Pralat Garuda Shield-10 meliputi kegiatan Patroli bersama dan pengetahuan mengatasi ranjau. Diikuti sekitar 250 prajurit dari Batalyon Infanteri Raider 514 Kostrad dan Batalyon Infanteri Raider 515 Kostrad. 






Kegiatan Pralat Garuda Shield-10 dilaksanakan di Puslatpur Marinir Grati, Kab Pasuruan, Jawa Timur yang dipimpin secara langsung oleh Komandan Bigade Infanteri Raider 9 Kostrad selaku Komandan Latihan Garuda Shield-10 tahun 2016.

Latihan Bersama Garuda Shield adalah latihan yang digelar dalam rangka menjaga hubungan bilateral antara TNI AD dengan AD Amerika Serikat, maka dilaksanakan kerjasama angkatan dalam bentuk latihan bersama, salah satunya adalah Garuda Shield.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaka404

UMNOPutra said:


> The conclusion .. ... I hope above facts can change your negative perception to us ..Both countries can cooperate for the benefit of our two countries
> 
> Salam Persaudaraan Melayu .. For Malaysia .. Indonesia is the most important and respected country .. ... .


umm... i don't think most poster here have negative perception of malaysia that much... i do believe they have a negative perception of you personally... you should be able to tell that just by reading their posts..

to be more accurate you yourself create a negative image of you yourself and, sadly, indirectly create a negative image of your own country... you should be able to tell that just by reading your own posts..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Well TDM put their high rank officer (brigadier general ranks or above) as defence attache at their embassy in Jakarta is had been telling you how much Indonesia is very important to them militarily and diplomatically


----------



## striver44

Ships of #RIMPAC2016 KRI Diponegoro on the 2nd row

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

kaka404 said:


> umm... i don't think most poster here have negative perception of malaysia that much... i do believe they have a negative perception of you personally... you should be able to tell that just by reading their posts..
> 
> to be more accurate you yourself create a negative image of you yourself and, sadly, indirectly create a negative image of your own country... you should be able to tell that just by reading your own posts..



Hm .. That is your perception .. but, honestly speaking ... many of your people are still "Bodoh tetapi Sombong" .. they still can't accept the reality

Actually ... Indonesia is a big and rich country, but you have failed to manage your country... you did not develop your country but you destroyed and sold out it cheaply to foreigners like Freeport.

Incompetency, low quality of your people, huge corruption, no legal enforcement etc etc are still serious problems in Indonesia....

For your info, many of Malaysians(including me) believe that your country can be easily transformed into a developed country ...As Malaysian .. I want to see Indonesia send many professionals to Malaysia .. not "Babu", PRT or many "trouble makers" to Malaysia

Regarding Sipadan and Ligitan .. don't blame it to us ... we did not steal it ... please blame your gov't for their stupidity and did nothing ... Plesae also to be gentle .. as a result that we have won Sipadan and Ligitan as ours .. we have also right to expand our ZEE (under UNCLOS) to the whole area of Ambalat Block (as you call it) .. So, legally, all of Ambalat Block are ours .... not yours

Currently, we have also serious problems with our PM Najib Razak with his 1MDB's scandal .. It is similar with your Soeharto did in your country .... However we still believe (supported by our long experience with a proven of our commonwealth law) .. we can solve it softly and civilized without anarchy like you did in May 1998 ..

As a friend and your close neighbor ... we do not hesitate to help,and assist you to lead and manage a "Big Ship" with almost 250 million people to reach its goal .. "masyarakat adil dan makmur" .. and if you still "unable" to well manage your country by yourselves .. We are highly appreciate if you can join with us (under Persaudaraan Melayu or Melayu Raya) ..Let give the opportunity for us to lead your country to make a.peaceful, prosperous of Melayu Raya


----------



## pojokunduh

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 321574


what kind sub machine gun is that?


----------



## striver44

*KRI Banjarmasin, Gulf of Aden 2015/ credit to: Irine Wardhanie*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

identify diponegoro!





_Forty ships and submarines representing 13 international partner nations steam in close formation during Rim of the Pacific 2016. Twenty-six nations, more than 40 ships and submarines, more than 200 aircraft, and 25,000 personnel are participating in RIMPAC from June 30 to Aug. 4, in and around the Hawaiian Islands and Southern California. The world's largest international maritime exercise, RIMPAC provides a unique training opportunity that helps participants foster and sustain the cooperative relationships that are critical to ensuring the safety of sea lanes and security on the world's oceans. RIMPAC 2016 is the 25th exercise in the series that began in 1971.





Rear Adm. Darwanto S.H., the Indonesian Eastern Fleet commander, addresses Indonesian Marines at Pohakuloa Training Area, Hawaii, July 20, 2016. The Marines are participating in Rim of the Pacific 2016, a multinational military exercise, from June 29 to Aug. 8 in and around the Hawaiian Islands. RIMPAC offers the U.S. military the opportunity to train with partners and allies in the Pacific region.

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Hi all, new member here.

The Indonesian Leopard 2RI displayed during Rheinmetall Land Forces Symposium 2016 in Unterluss Germany.






http://zbiam.pl/artykuły/rheinmetall-land-forces-symposium-2016-kierunki-rozwoju-leoparda-2-pumy/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bennedict

Indonesian F-16A and RAAF F/A-18A @PitchBlack

@ForumSejarahMiliter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patu

UMNOPutra said:


> Hm .. That is your perception .. but, honestly speaking ... many of your people are still "Bodoh tetapi Sombong" .. they still can't accept the reality
> 
> Actually ... Indonesia is a big and rich country, but you have failed to manage your country... you did not develop your country but you destroyed and sold out it cheaply to foreigners like Freeport.
> 
> Incompetency, low quality of your people, huge corruption, no legal enforcement etc etc are still serious problems in Indonesia....
> 
> For your info, many of Malaysians(including me) believe that your country can be easily transformed into a developed country ...As Malaysian .. I want to see Indonesia send many professionals to Malaysia .. not "Babu", PRT or many "trouble makers" to Malaysia
> 
> Regarding Sipadan and Ligitan .. don't blame it to us ... we did not steal it ... please blame your gov't for their stupidity and did nothing ... Plesae also to be gentle .. as a result that we have won Sipadan and Ligitan as ours .. we have also right to expand our ZEE (under UNCLOS) to the whole area of Ambalat Block (as you call it) .. So, legally, all of Ambalat Block are ours .... not yours
> 
> Currently, we have also serious problems with our PM Najib Razak with his 1MDB's scandal .. It is similar with your Soeharto did in your country .... However we still believe (supported by our long experience with a proven of our commonwealth law) .. we can solve it softly and civilized without anarchy like you did in May 1998 ..
> 
> As a friend and your close neighbor ... we do not hesitate to help,and assist you to lead and manage a "Big Ship" with almost 250 million people to reach its goal .. "masyarakat adil dan makmur" .. and if you still "unable" to well manage your country by yourselves .. We are highly appreciate if you can join with us (under Persaudaraan Melayu or Melayu Raya) ..Let give the opportunity for us to lead your country to make a.peaceful, prosperous of Melayu Raya


Bro, as an Indonesian Minang who live in East Indonesia I love to hear your countries good news. But .... how do you handle the 100 ilegal fishing on your ground? 
You want to asking help of us, but... you spoke on other wise. Who you are, what your motive on behave like this? Are you my true malays or an agent of...

I means .. my true malays brother


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force Den Bravo 90 new P6 ATAV vehicle built by PT Sentra Surya Ekajaya. Credit to skyshieldstwo.






Top view of the Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI tank from a screenshot taken from the Rheinmetall Land Forces Symposium 2016 video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

-----------------------
does tni has the capability to mobilize its power(mech. inf, artillery, armour(yon kav) and anti air defense) immediately(air transport) ? can it? how fast? and can tni protect the process?
in case there is outside power decide to give a visit to our far away island, the yearly excercise is about taking over the island after occupation of foreign power through sea supported by air, prety sure the marine and navy gonna take days for prep and travel, in this time the foreign power can fortify their picnic ground.
it will be difference using the air force, just matter of hours
ah and there is excercise about airborne inf. but still inf.


----------



## patu

pr1v4t33r said:


> Shut up all, just ignore it. If he escalate his trolling further, we'll ask the mod to banned this jungle troll. Let's not ruin this thread with boring chit chat about Mal-Asia. Let's erase our trace (delete post) related to his mumbling, and don't give him reason to come back to this thread. I'll delete my post latter.
> 
> Thank you


Thanks, you made me cool again.


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Field Artillery Battalion new KH-179 155mm howitzer. Credit to original uploader.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Basarnas own 8 helicopter units and still ordering more of them, and keep building new SAR vessels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

*#FacesofRIMPAC 2016*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaka404

jek_sperrow said:


> -----------------------
> does tni has the capability to mobilize its power(mech. inf, artillery, armour(yon kav) and anti air defense) immediately(air transport) ? can it? how fast? and can tni protect the process?
> *in case there is outside power decide to give a visit to our far away island, *the yearly excercise is about taking over the island after occupation of foreign power through sea supported by air, prety sure the marine and navy gonna take days for prep and travel, in this time the foreign power can fortify their picnic ground.
> it will be difference using the air force, just matter of hours
> ah and there is excercise about airborne inf. but still inf.


keep in mind that our armed force consist of different units that has different capability and rate of deployment.
so to answer your first question " does tni has the capability to mobilize its power immediately?" then i can say that tni can mobilize part of its power ASAP, there's such a thing called quick reaction force...

as for your case, i believe you're forgetting the fact that we also have intel agencies... if outside/inside power decided to give a "visit" to one of our islands then it's not gonna happen in an instant isn't it? just as you said that our armed force have to prepare before going to a mission, so are the enemies have to prepare for their own mission. and it'll also take time for them to get to said location..
so this case can be split into multiple scenario:
1. if somehow our intelligence agencies do not take any wind of this to a point where the armed force has not yet prepared at time when the enemies has somehow fortified themselves at said location, then yes the the mission for our armed force would be to invade their fortification..

2. our intelligence agencies do notice the movement of the enemy. then all three forces would be deployed before the enemies even enter our ocean territory. and they prolly established a "fort" on said location before the the enemies do.

imho scenario 1 has a very low chance to happen. how thick do you think our intelligence or our gov are for not noticing such thing??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Latihan Marinir Terpadu*Sejumlah prajurit Korps Marinir TNI AL turun dari Heli Bell 412EP milik Skuadron Udara 400 Wing Udara 1 Puspenerbal di Pusat Latihan Tempur Korps Marinir Baluran, Situbondo Jawa Timur, Jumat (29/7/2016). Kegiatan tersebut merupakan bagian dari Latihan Marinir Terpadu (Latmardu) 2016 yang melibatkan ratusan prajurit dan beberapa material tempur untuk meningkatkan kesiapan satuan Korps Marinir TNI AL sebagai Pasukan Pendarat (Pasrat) dalam operasi amfibi. (ANTARA/Serka Mar Kuwadi)





*Latihan Marinir Terpadu*Dua prajurit Korps Marinir TNI AL keluar dari kendaraan amfibi LVT-7A1 setelah mendarat di pantai Banongan, Situbondo, Jawa Timur, Jumat (29/7/2016). Kegiatan tersebut merupakan bagian dari Latihan Marinir Terpadu (Latmardu) 2016 yang melibatkan ratusan prajurit dan beberapa material tempur untuk meningkatkan kesiapan satuan Korps Marinir TNI AL sebagai Pasukan Pendarat (Pasrat) dalam operasi amfibi. (ANTARA/Serka Mar Kuwadi)





*Latihan Marinir Terpadu*Sejumlah prajurit Korps Marinir TNI AL melaksanakan manuver setelah mendarat di Pantai Banongan, Situbondo, Jawa Timur, Jumat (29/7/2016). Kegiatan tersebut merupakan bagian dari Latihan Marinir Terpadu (Latmardu) 2016 yang melibatkan ratusan prajurit dan beberapa material tempur untuk meningkatkan kesiapan satuan Korps Marinir TNI AL sebagai Pasukan Pendarat (Pasrat) dalam operasi amfibi.(ANTARA/Serka Mar Kuwadi)

so much tactical radio....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

Added for *"Latihan Marinir Terpadu"







*
Dawn at Karangtekok,situbondo




Indonesian marines rush out into action during the exercise.









*



*
Troops from the 1st howitzer Battalion fires the 105 mm howitzer as part of the Integrated Marines Exercise in KarangTekok, Banyuputih, Situbondo. East Java 29th of July 2016.
*




Indonesian Marines amphibious tanks on the street, participating for the Integrated Marine Exercise on the 29th of July

sumber: Beritagar.id


*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Member of the Indonesian Army 700th Raider Infantry Battalion say goodbye to his daughter before embarking for deployment in Papua province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Is that true that Indonesia Will buy absalon class instead of iver? If is it true why our mindef inspect Danish iver instead of absalon there?
Thanks
Halo kakak2 salam kenal...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Pindad Komodo 4x4 Recon Vehicle.
















Pindad SBS MLRS Prototype.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia Guards Its Front Door*
*July 28, 2016 | 09:30 GMT
*
*Forecast*

Chinese fishing vessels will continue to cross into Indonesia's exclusive economic zone near the Natuna Islands.
Indonesia will maintain its aggressive stance to cement its hold on the area — part of its broader imperative to control the sprawling archipelago.
Jakarta will build military, fishing and energy facilities on the islands, pursuing a strategy similar to that of other claimants in the South China Sea.

*Analysis*

At least three times this year, Indonesian authorities have confronted Chinese fishing vessels in the waters near the remote Natuna Islands, an area whose 200-nautical-mile exclusive economic zone (EEZ) overlaps China's expansive nine-dash line. Each time, Jakarta has made a point of widely publicizing the incursions despite Beijing's objections. In the wake of the run-ins, Indonesian President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo visited the islands and promised to boost defense, fishing and natural gas production in the area. Despite its provocative fishing activities in the South China Sea, however, China is not the sole target of Indonesia's defensive measures; Jakarta has also made a public show of destroying dozens of Malaysian and Vietnamese vessels found fishing in the area. For Indonesia, protecting the Natuna Islands — however small and remote they may be — is key to exerting control of its territory and affirming its position in Asia's waterways.
*
A Maritime Fulcrum*

Indonesia holds an unparalleled position in the Pacific. Its islands stretch from the Andaman to the Philippine Sea, covering more than 4,800 kilometers (3,000 miles), a span wider than the continental United States. What's more, in a region whose geopolitics revolves around water, Indonesia sits at the juncture of Asia's two key oceans, the Indian and the Pacific. But the nation is also intensely fragmented. Of its 17,508 islands, only 6,000 are inhabited, and water covers most of Indonesia's territory. Anti-imperialist sentiment first united these disparate and ethnically distinct islands, and then decades of military rule and anticommunist fervor held them together. After emerging from New Order rule of longtime President Suharto in 1998, however, the country needed a new unifying strategy.

Under President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo, who took office in 2014, that strategy has been to make Indonesia a "maritime fulcrum" between the Indian and Pacific Oceans. Controlling the seas that constitute so much of Indonesia's territory is not only essential to keep the nation together, but it also enables Indonesia to increase its prominence in Asia, making it an indispensible nation to Pacific powers. Jokowi's fulcrum concept boils down to three main priorities: to build up maritime defense, focus on securing and exploiting resources, and develop logistics throughout the archipelago. The idea is not to turn Indonesia into a great power in the Pacific but to make the most of its position by ensuring control over its broad swath of territory. Only with full control of its waterways and flanking oceans can Indonesia take advantage of its position on key trade routes. To do so requires building up naval capabilities and port connectivity.

*Troubling the Waters*

Though Indonesia has an imperative to control the entire archipelago, certain areas must to be targeted first. The Natunas, a group of 272 islands in the Tudjuh archipelago at the northern edge of Riau Islands Province, are among them. But as the regional powers challenge the balance established by the United States — the Pacific's pre-eminent force — Indonesia's maritime fulcrum strategy has run up against China's own push into the South China Sea. Patrol vessels from Indonesia's Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries encountered and apprehended a Chinese fishing vessel near the Natuna Islands on March 20, detaining its crew and taking the boat in tow. After a Chinese coast guard vessel intervened and freed the fishing boat, Beijing insisted that its fishermen had been in China's traditional waters, a phrase China often uses in defense of its fishing vessels' forays inside the nine-dash line. A second run-in occurred on May 27, when an Indonesian navy frigate seized another Chinese fishing boat for fishing in roughly the same area. And last month, Jakarta announced a third confrontation, in which Indonesian naval vessels fired warning shots at Chinese-flagged fishing vessels on June 18. Some reports indicate that seven crewmembers were detained, and the Chinese Foreign Ministry said one fisherman was shot.

China is not particularly interested in provoking Indonesia over this remote corner of the South China Sea. For one thing, between the Philippines and Vietnam, Beijing has bigger problems. For another, China does not want to make Indonesia receptive to advocating against China in the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), an alliance structure of which Indonesia is a member, or to closer military ties with the United States. But by encouraging its fishermen to fish along the full extent of the nine-dash line, Beijing is pursuing a dangerous strategy to shore up its claims in the South China Sea — both in Indonesian waters and elsewhere. As the largely autonomous, ungovernable fishing vessels follow their catch over wide stretches of sea, they inevitably pass into disputed waters. For Beijing, these incursions are a net positive, reinforcing their claims to traditional use. At the same time, however, they invite unpredictable clashes with the patrol vessels and fishermen of the countries that claim the waters. In this case, Indonesia's response seems to have taken China by surprise.

*An Unforgiving Policy*

Indonesia has become increasingly staunch in defending the Natunas, not only against China but also against its neighbors. In late 2014, Indonesia implemented a policy whereby foreign fishing vessels that are in its waters illegally are sunk. Some of the earliest vessels sunk were Chinese, but many more have been Malaysian or Vietnamese. Of the 57 fishing vessels that Indonesia has detained in 2016 for illegally fishing around the Natuna Islands, for example, 49 were Vietnamese.

Since Vietnam and Malaysia are closer to Indonesia than China is, their fishing vessels are a more regular nuisance (the EEZ is formalized by treaty neither on its northern boundary with Vietnam nor on part of its eastern boundary with Malaysia). But China poses a more pressing threat to Indonesia's territorial integrity. That Chinese coast guard vessels (much larger and more numerous than those of Indonesian authorities) intervened on behalf of the fishing vessels seized near the Natunas underscores that threat. Territorial disputes with Malaysia and Vietnam, by contrast, have been put on the back burner. In fact, Malaysia is keen to cooperate with Indonesia not only in the Malacca Strait, an area of shared interest, but also in the far-flung Sulu and Celebes seas to curb piracy. The sudden escalation with China has caused Jakarta to question whether it needs to double down on its maritime strategy to manage a different sort of neighbor.

*A Sea of Resources*

Though the Natuna Islands are just one of many regions that Indonesia wants to secure, they have become a priority for Jakarta. Visiting the islands on June 23, shortly after the third fishing boat incident, Jokowi called the Natunas the "front door" of Indonesia. The country controls most of the waters approaching the Malacca Strait through the Natunas' EEZ. Moreover, the route is key to east-west trade (especially for the economies of Northeast Asia), and its importance will only grow: By the mid-2020s, the Asia-Pacific region's demand for oil will likely rise by at least 5 million barrels per day, meaning that nearly one-fifth of the world's oil will pass through the region.

In addition, the islands provide access to vital resources. The fisheries near the Natunas offer opportunities for Indonesia to expand its fishing beyond core areas where overfishing has devastated stocks of several species. After the incidents with Chinese fishing boats, Jakarta announced plans to raise the catch in the Natuna Sea from 9.3 percent of sustainable levels to 40 percent by mid-2017 — up to 1 million tons of production. Jakarta also plans to relocate 400 fishing vessels from Java by the end of October and up to 6,000 over the long term. The Natuna EEZ boasts the West Natuna Basin, already an important area for natural gas production. Furthermore, the East Natuna Field, located in the northern part of the Natuna EEZ, is the largest untapped natural gas field in Asia, containing an estimated 1.3 trillion cubic meters of recoverable natural gas. Indonesia is banking on the East Natuna Field — in addition to those on Papua — to expand its natural gas production by as much as 70 percent over the next decade. In fact, on July 12, state-owned energy company Pertamina announced plans to sign a memorandum of understanding with the National Iranian Oil Co. and to start operations before 2030.

Given all that the islands have to offer, it is not surprising that Indonesian military leaders have been calling to bolster defense of the Natuna Islands for the past two years. Since March, Jakarta has unveiled various plans to do so. Less than a week after Jokowi's visit to the islands, Indonesia's legislature voted to increase the 2016 defense budget by nearly 10 percent, to around $8.25 billion. A few days later, the Indonesian government announced plans to build military bases on the islands and to improve the existing Ranai air base. On July 13, Indonesia's minister of defense pledged to send warships and a fighter jet to the area, deploy surface-to-air missiles, and improve ports and airstrips.

But boosting Indonesia's presence in the Natunas — whether through military deployments, fishing activity or energy production — will take time. In the meantime, incursions by Chinese (as well as Vietnamese and Malaysian) vessels will continue. And though they are Indonesia's front door, the Natunas are just one part of Jakarta's larger strategy to achieve control of its vast territorial holdings.

_Lead Analyst: Evan Rees_

https://www.stratfor.com/analysis/indonesia-guards-its-front-door
https://www.stratfor.com/analysis/indonesia-guards-its-front-door
***
Wikkennnn....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bennedict

F-16A at Exercise Pitch Black 2016






Indonesian Army Aviation Mi-17 currently under heavy maintenance in Vietnam
Photo credit : forumsejarahmiliter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

Army Aviation (40+ nBell 412, Mi-35 and AH-64)
credit to its original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

want to join the fun? a lot of BIGOTRY and double standard opinion happened here

https://defence.pk/threads/indonesi...stani-drug-convict.441544/page-6#post-8522013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

*#RIMPAC2016 #Navalbrotherhood



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

Rimpac 2016, urban warfare training
@forumsejarahmiliter





V-150
all pic belong to their original uploader





VLS on Bung Tomo-class





Indonesian Formed Police Unit (FPU) @Sudan
all pics credit to their original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bennedict

Indonesian Formed Police Unit (FPU) @Sudan (2)











Indonesian traditional dance exhibition at UNIFIL base

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Alvis Stormer in Aceh












the below pics, is several soldiers from Kodim in Aceh Jaya provinces stay alert during the abduction case against two Marine soldier several years ago

notes of their M-16A1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bennedict

Tampan dan berani






F-15SG with Su-30MKK over Mount Bromo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## J.Brody

Bennedict said:


> F-16A at Exercise Pitch Black 2016



Correction mate, it's an F-16C Block 52ID

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Submarine production facility. Source: @gombaljaya at Formil Kaskus.





















Yonif-10 Marinir Setokok Batam's exercise. Source: @gombaljaya at Formil Kaskus.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Credit to original uploader.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaka404

march 2016




http://www.janes.com/article/58653/...016-completion-of-submarine-building-facility
PS: the article did says that the facility will start operation at october this year, but the recent article i read state that the they will start january next year... they're planning to bring all the equipment at the end of this year and start assembly at january...
august 2016


faries said:


> Submarine production facility. Source: @gombaljaya at Formil Kaskus.


just to gives a sense of progress..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bennedict

USS Millinocket (Joint High-speed Vessel/JHSV) arrived in Surabaya for CARAT 2016 exercise with Indonesian Navy
credit : ANTARA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

*U.S. and Indonesian navies enhance maritime partnerships, advance training objectives during CARAT *
08.01.2016
Courtesy Story
Commander, Logistics Group Western Pacific





(Carat 2015)
Photo By Lance Cpl. Sergio RamirezRomero | U.S. Marine Corps Amphibious Assault Vehicles with Golf Company, 2nd Battalion
SURABAYA, INDONESIA

The U.S. and Indonesian navies will come together for the 22nd Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia bilateral exercise and exchange, Aug 3-8.

*The exercise will take place on the ground in Surabaya and in the waters and airspace of the Java and Bali Seas*.

*“The United States and Indonesia share a common vision for maintaining a peaceful and prosperous environment at sea,”* said Rear Admiral Brian Hurley, commander, Task Force 73. “Our shared interest in maritime security is what CARAT is all about – and it’s allowed our navies to develop a sustained and growing partnership that benefits both countries.”

*More than 500 U.S. Sailors will participate in CARAT Indonesia* alongside their counterparts from the Indonesian Navy, known as Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut (TNI-AL). *The exercise will feature complex at-sea training in surface and anti-submarine warfare, visit, board, search and seizure (VBSS) drills, mobile dive and salvage training, a gunnery exercise, maritime patrol operations*, and *exchanges between Explosive Ordnance Disposal technicians.*

Additionally, personnel from both nations will exchange best practices on naval tactics during a series of military seminars ashore. *Numerous* *civil action projects, aviation seminars, sports exchanges, military law, and submarine warfare symposia *are also planned during the shore phase of the exercise. The U.S. 7th Fleet band, Orient Express, will also conduct numerous cultural outreach engagements with the TNI-AL Eastern Fleet band for local citizens of Surabaya.

"We've planned a diverse exercise for 2016 and I'm looking forward to returning to sea with our partners in the TNI-AL," said Capt. H. B. Le, commodore, Destroyer Squadron 7. "CARAT Indonesia 2016 will strengthen our interoperability as we train together ashore and at sea in multiple warfare areas, ensuring we are ready to work together in times of crisis."

U.S. units participating in the exercise include the *Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Spruance (DDG 111)*, *a Los Angeles Class submarine*, the rescue and salvage ship *USNS Salvor (T-ARS 52)* with an embarked *Mobile Diving and Salvage Unit (MDSU)*, the Expeditionary Fast Transport ship* USNS Millinocket (EPF-1)*, the Expeditionary Transfer Dock* USNS Montford Point (T-ESD-1)*, a *P-8A Poseidon* from Patrol Squadron (VP) 8, and civil engineers and technicians from *Navy Mobile Construction Battalion (NMCB) FIVE* and *Explosive Ordnance Disposal Mobile Unit (EODMU) FIVE*.

Indonesia has been part of the CARAT exercise series since it began in 1995. After more than two decades of annual training events between the armed forces, CARAT Indonesia remains a model for cooperation that has evolved in complexity and enables both navies to refine operations and tactics in response to both traditional and non-traditional maritime security challenges.

CARAT Indonesia is part of a broader bilateral exercise series the U.S. Navy conducts with nine partner navies in South and Southeast Asia to address shared maritime security priorities, strengthen maritime partnerships and enhance interoperability among participating forces.

Commander, Task Force 73 conducts advanced planning, organize resources and directly support the execution of maritime exercises such as the bilateral CARAT series, the Naval Engagement Activity (NEA) with Vietnam, and the multi-lateral Southeast Asia Cooperation and Training (SEACAT) with Brunei, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, and Thailand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKRI

*KRI Diponegoro 365 RIMPAC 2016
















[Photo by Petty Officer 1st Class Ace Rheaume].*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The latest CN-235 MPA for Indonesian Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Front view of the Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI tank on display during Rheinmetall Land Forces Symposium 2016 in Unterluss Germany. Credit to original uploader.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

WS 2400 transporter & BMP-3F

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyhigh88

TNI-AD in Operation Toy Drop 2015
*FORT BRAGG, NORTH CAROLINA, UNITED STATES*
December 2015

Operation Toy Drop is the world’s largest combined airborne operation with seven partner-nation (Colombia, Canada, Germany, Indonesia, the Netherlands, Italy and Latvia) paratroopers participating and allows Soldiers the opportunity to help children in need everywhere receive toys for the holidays.

Photos by:
*982nd Combat Camera Company Airborne *
*361st Press Camp Headquarters*
*362nd Mobile Public Affairs Detachment*






Partner nation jumpmasters attend a briefing for the 18th Annual Randy Oler Memorial Operation Toy Drop on Nov. 30, 2015, at Pope Airfield, N.C.










(1st Lt. Davy Simanjaya of USACAPOC (A), a fluent Indonesian speaker, is a human recourses officer who has been escorting the Indonesian soldiers.)
A U.S. Army jumpmaster confirms check in roster before jumpmaster aircraft familiarization training aboard a C-130 Hercules begins in support of Operation Toy Drop at Simmons Army Air Field, Cumberland County, N.C., Dec. 1, 2015. 





A U.S. jumpmaster reads the manifest during aircraft familiarization in support of Operation Toy Drop, Fort Bragg, N.C., Dec. 2, 2015.





U.S. and partner nation paratroopers practice preliminary landing falls for airborne operations in support of Operation Toy Drop, Fort Bragg, N.C., Dec. 2, 2015.





U.S. paratroopers along with jumpmasters from Indonesia practice airborne procedures on the ground at Fort Bragg, N.C., Dec. 3, 2015.





Jumpmasters relax before leading the airborne jumps to earn American soldiers' jump wings at the 18th Annual Randy Oler Memorial Operation Toy Drop 2015 on Dec. 4, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Denhanud 471 Paskhas Gelar Hanud Amankan KTT WIEF
Denhanud 471 Paskhas dibawah pimpinan Dandenhanud 471 Paskhas Mayor Pas Dadang Hermawan M.Si. (Han). terlibat dalam Satgas Pengamanan Konferensi Tingkat Tinggi World Islamic Economic Forum (KTT WIEF) ke-12 yang diselenggarakan di Jakarta Convention Center. Minggu (31/7).






Alutsista yang digelar Denhanud 471 Paskhas untuk pengamanan KTT ini diantaranya senjata Hanud Oerlikon Skyshield, Radar Smart Hunter dan Rudal QW-3. Alusista tersebut di tempatkan di beberapa titik obyek vital.






Penggelaran ini bertujuan memperkuat pengamanan wilayah udara di bawah Satgas Komando Pertahanan Udara Nasional (Kohanudnas).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

*TNI-AD in Operation Toy Drop 2015 (PART TWO)*
*FORT BRAGG, NORTH CAROLINA, UNITED STATES*
December 2015

Operation Toy Drop is the world’s largest combined airborne operation with seven partner-nation (Colombia, Canada, Germany, Indonesia, the Netherlands, Italy and Latvia) paratroopers participating and allows Soldiers the opportunity to help children in need everywhere receive toys for the holidays.

Photos by:
*982nd Combat Camera Company Airborne *
*361st Press Camp Headquarters*
*362nd Mobile Public Affairs Detachment*

*




*





An Indonesian paratrooper talks to a U.S. Army jumpmaster during jumpmaster aircraft familiarization aboard a C-130 Hercules in support of Operation Toy Drop at Simmons Army Air Field, Cumberland County, N.C., Dec. 1, 2015. 





Indonesian jumpmaster, Capt. Agung Dwis, participates in aircraft jumpmaster airborne familiarization training on the C-130, during the 18th Annual Randy Oler Memorial Operation Toy Drop, hosted by U.S. Army Civil Affairs & Psychological Operations Command (Airborne), at Fort Bragg, N.C., Dec. 1, 2015. 















(Look at me! I am the Captain now!)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

*TNI-AD in Operation Toy Drop 2015 (Black Hawk jump)*
*FORT BRAGG, NORTH CAROLINA, UNITED STATES*
December 2015

Operation Toy Drop is the world’s largest combined airborne operation with seven partner-nation (Colombia, Canada, Germany, Indonesia, the Netherlands, Italy and Latvia) paratroopers participating and allows Soldiers the opportunity to help children in need everywhere receive toys for the holidays.

Photos by:
*982nd Combat Camera Company Airborne *
*361st Press Camp Headquarters*
*362nd Mobile Public Affairs Detachment*

*



*





U.S. Army and Indonesian paratroopers prepare for airborne operations in support of Operation Toy Drop, Fort Bragg, N.C., Dec. 3, 2015. 















U.S. and partner nation paratroopers walk to a UH-60 Black Hawk for airborne operations in support of Operation Toy Drop, Fort Bragg, N.C., Dec. 3, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bennedict

2016 major exercises:
-RIMPAC 2016 (Multilateral)
-Garuda Shield Exercise (US-Indonesia)
-Carat 2016 (Multilateral
- Latihan Marinir Terpadu/Marine Corps exercise
- Malindo Dasarsa 2016 (Malaysia-Indonesia)
- Indopura 2016 (Indonesia-Singapore)
- Exercise Pitch Black 2016 (Multilateral)


So many exercise this year

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

http://foto.metrotvnews.com/view/20...n-kendaraan-tempur-baru-perkuat-korps-marinir

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bennedict

Marine Corps new RM-70 Vampire














BRP Tarlac on preparations for her deployement
@gombaljaya










SSV #2 for Philippines Navy in construction
@gombaljaya

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Angkatan Laut Indonesia-Amerika Latma carat 2016*
Selasa, 2 Agustus 2016 20:11 WIB | 2.359 Views
Pewarta: Indra Setiawan/HN

Surabaya (ANTARA News) - Angkatan Laut Indonesia (TNI AL) dan Angkatan Laut Amerika (United States Navy atau USN) memulai Latihan Bersama (Latma) bersandi "Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) 2016" di Surabaya pada 2-8 Agustus 2016.

CARAT 2016 diawali dengan upacara pembukaan oleh Kasarmatim Laksma TNI Mintoro Yulianto yang mewakili Pangarmatim Laksda TNI Darwanto di auditorium Pusat Latihan Kapal Perang (Puslat Kaprang) Kolatarmatim, Ujung, Surabaya, Selasa.

"Latihan tahunan yang sudah berlangsung 22 kali itu untuk meningkatkan hubungan bilateral antara Indonesia dan Amerika Serikat, khususnya juga semakin mempererat persaudaraan antara AL Indonesia dan Amerika Serikat," kata Kasarmatim Laksma TNI Mintoro Yulianto.

Selain itu, katanya saat membacakan sambutan Asops KSAL Laksda TNI I.N.G.N. Ary Atmaja, AL Indonesia juga dapat menimba ilmu perang dan kemasyarakatan kepada AL Amerika yang tentunya akan disesuaikan dengan kondisi bangsa Indonesia.

"Dalam Latma itu, TNI AL akan menurunkan alutista terbarunya, di antaranya kapal perang Korvet Kelas Sigma, kapal perang fregat kelas Multi Role Light Fregrat (MRLF), dan KRI Kelas Landig Platform Dock (LPD). Selain juga, pesawat jenis CN dan helikopter terbaru yang dimiliki TNI AL," katanya.

Menurut Mintoro, hal itu untuk mengimbang alutsista yang dimiliki AL Amerika Serikat. Namun, Latma CARAT 2016 bukan menitikberatkan pada latihan perangnya semata, namun penanganan terorisme juga dikembangkan dalam Latma CARAT 2016.

"Ada yang lebih penting dari latihan perang, yaitu ilmu kemasyarakatan. Itu ilmu tentang komunikasi antarnegara. Itu penting karena kita harus berkomunikasi antarbangsa," katanya.

Dari pihak Angkatan Laut Amerika Serikat, Laksda Brian S Hurley mengatakan pihaknya selama ini selalu mengutamakan keselamatan di laut. Tak hanya keselamatan di laut negaranya, melainkan juga di luar negeri.

Komandan Kelompok Logistik Barat Satgas 73 Angkatan Laut Amerika Serikat ini juga mengakui bahwa CARAT 2016 bersama TNI AL kali ini lebih menitikberatkan pada ilmu kemasyarakatan antarbangsa.

"Kita dengar ada semacam perjanjian multilateral antara Malaysia, Filipina, dan Indonesia. Dalam kerja sama ini diajarkan komunikasi antar beberapa negara," katanya.

Dalam latihan ini, Angkatan Laut Amerika Serikat membawa satu pesawat maritim multi-misi, modifikasi dari pesawat boing 737-800 ERX. Selain itu juga membawa dua kapal jenis ekspedisi cepat EPF. 

Kapal yang terbuat dari aluminium ini dirancang untuk bisa beroperasi di perairan dangkal untuk memudahkan pengangkutan personel dan kargo, termasuk mendukung operasi global melawan terorisme. 

CARAT 2016 akan dibagi dalam tiga tahap yaitu kegiatan di pangkalan pada 2-3 Agustus, dilanjutkan dengan manuvra lapangan (Manlap) pada 4-7 Agustus, kemudian evaluasi dan penutupan latihan pada 8 Agustus 2016.

Dalam latihan itu, TNI AL melibatkan unsur jajaran Koarmatim yang meliputi, KRI Usman Harun (USH)-359, KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda (SIM)-367, KRI Surabaya (SBY)-590, satu unit Pesawat Udara (Pesud) CN-235, satu unit Helly BO-105, dua unit Helly Bell-412, satu unit NC-212, satu pasukan Zeni (40 orang), satu pasukan Force Protection Detasemen (40 orang), dua pasukan Dive Teams (delapan orang/tim), 10 Personel Pelatihan EOD (Kopaska), dan satu unit Eastern Fleet Navy Band.

Dari pihak U.S. Navy melibatkan USS Spruance, USNS Montford Point, USNS Salvor, USNS Millinocket, satu unit P-8 Poseidon, satu unit NMCB Detachment, 17 orang NSWU (Naval Special Warfare Unit), 15 orang MDSU (Mobile Diving and Salvage Unit), delapan orang EOD (EODMU-5 Guam), satu pasukan Force Protection Detachment, satu pasukan Seventh Fleet Band, dan satu pasukan Mar Corps Band. 

(T.KR-IDS/B/T007)
Editor: Ruslan Burhani

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016

http://www.antaranews.com/berita/576498/angkatan-laut-indonesia-amerika-latma-carat-2016

this big joint exercise, they even bring their high speed vessels, and P-8 Poseidon





*Kunjungan Komandan MEF III*Komandan Marine Expeditionary Forces (MEF) III Letjen USMC Lawrence D Nicholson (kanan) menerima cendera mata dari Komandan Korps Marinir Brigjen TNI (Mar) RM Trusono saat kunjungan Komandan MEF III tersebut ke Bumi Marinir Cilandak, Jakarta Selatan, Senin (1/8/2016). Kunjungan itu diharap dapat meningkatkan kerja sama kedua pihak dalam bidang latihan. (ANTARA FOTO/HO/foc)






*Kunjungan Komandan MEF III*Komandan Marine Expeditionary Forces (MEF) III Letjen USMC Lawrence D Nicholson (tengah) didampingi Komandan Korps Marinir Brigjen TNI (Mar) RM Trusono saat kunjungan Komandan MEF III tersebut ke Bumi Marinir Cilandak, Jakarta Selatan, Senin (1/8/2016). Kunjungan itu diharap dapat meningkatkan kerja sama kedua pihak dalam bidang latihan. (ANTARA FOTO/HO/foc)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Kasal Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi Saksikan Uji Coba Roket RM-70 Vampire.





































Photo source: http://photo.sindonews.com/view/1893...rm-70-vampire/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Nora B-52K1 155mm Self-Propelled Howitzer 
Some say we gonna get this to complement the Caesar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Do you have a common national identity in Indonesia? Is Indonesia a federal state?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KediKesenFare said:


> Do you have a common national identity in Indonesia? Is Indonesia a federal state?



Despite it's diversity and archipelagic nature, Indonesia is a Unitary State. We have common national identity as Indonesian. From 1928, our forefather have made a vow to unify Indonesia. One Country, One Nation, One language, Indonesia.

And long before that, Majapahit Kingdom of Java (the center of power in Indonesia today) even have greater territory that include Malaysia, Singapore, Brunei, and part of Philippine and Thailand. In it's glorious past, _"ASEAN"_ (the core 6 member) was _"Indonesia"_.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## skyhigh88

*TNI-AD in Operation Toy Drop 2015 (Globemaster jump)*
*FORT BRAGG, NORTH CAROLINA, UNITED STATES*
December 2015

Operation Toy Drop is the world’s largest combined airborne operation with seven partner-nation (Colombia, Canada, Germany, Indonesia, the Netherlands, Italy and Latvia) paratroopers participating and allows Soldiers the opportunity to help children in need everywhere receive toys for the holidays.

Photos by:
*982nd Combat Camera Company Airborne *
*361st Press Camp Headquarters*
*362nd Mobile Public Affairs Detachment*

*



*
Paratroopers walk towards a C-17 Globemaster during Operation Toy Drop at Pope Army Airfield, Fort Bragg, N.C., Dec. 5, 2015.

*



*
U.S. Army and Indonesian jumpmasters talk before conducting an airborne operation during Operation Toy Drop at Pope Army Airfield, Fort Bragg, N.C., Dec. 5, 2015. 

*



*
Indonesian Capt. Agung Dwi prepares U.S. paratroopers to conduct airborne operations during Operation Toy Drop at Simmons Army Airfield, Fort Bragg, N.C., Dec. 5, 2015.










Indonesian Capt. Agung Dwi prepares U.S. paratroopers to conduct airborne operations during Operation Toy Drop at Simmons Army Airfield, Fort Bragg, N.C., Dec. 5, 2015. 

*



*
Canadian Forces Brig. Gen. Simon C. Hetherington, (right) deputy commanding general of operations for the 18th Airborne Corps, indicates all parachute equipment is checked to Indonesian Jumpmaster Sgt. Tarto Sutaro during an airborne operation for Operation Toy Drop at Ft. Bragg, N.C., Dec. 5, 2015.





A U.S. Army jumpmaster (left), along with an Indonesian jumpmaster, prepare U.S. Army paratroopers to exit a C-17 during an airborne operation for Operation Toy Drop on Sicily Drop Zone, Fort Bragg, N.C., Dec. 5, 2015. 





U.S. Army paratroopers assigned to the 82nd Airborne Division drop from a C-17 during an airborne operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

*TNI-AD in Operation Toy Drop 2015 (Last)*
*FORT BRAGG, NORTH CAROLINA, UNITED STATES*
December 2015

Operation Toy Drop is the world’s largest combined airborne operation with seven partner-nation (Colombia, Canada, Germany, Indonesia, the Netherlands, Italy and Latvia) paratroopers participating and allows Soldiers the opportunity to help children in need everywhere receive toys for the holidays.

Photos by:
*982nd Combat Camera Company Airborne *
*361st Press Camp Headquarters*
*362nd Mobile Public Affairs Detachment*

*



*
A U.S. Army paratrooper receives Indonesian jump wings after jumping into Sicily Drop Zone, as part of Operation Toy Drop, at Fort Bragg, N.C., Dec. 4, 2015. 





An Indonesian jumpmaster returns a U.S. Army paratrooper's salute after pinning jump wings on him during Operation Toy Drop, at Sicily Drop Zone, Fort Bragg, N.C., Dec. 5, 2015. 





U.S. Army Maj. Gen. Daniel R. Ammerman, commanding general of U.S. Army Civil Affairs and Psychological Operations Command (Airborne), shakes hands with Indonesian Col. Vilando El Kines during the 18th Annual Randy Oler Memorial Operation Toy Drop at Fort Bragg, N.C., Dec. 5, 2015.





Maj. Heather Fonseca, from U.S. Army Civil Affairs & Psychological Operations Command (Airborne), salutes Maj. Frega Venasinkiriwang, from Indonesian Airborne Brigade, after receiving her foreign jump wings at Luzon Drop Zone, Camp Mackall, N.C., for the 17th Annual Randy Oler Memorial Operation Toy Drop, hosted by U.S. Army Civil Affairs & Psychological Operations Command (Airborne), Dec. 8, 2014.

*Indonesia, Malaysia, Philippines Agree on Maritime ‘Hot Pursuit’*
Southeast Asian nations discuss joint patrols of waters off the southwestern Philippines




From left, Malaysian Defense Minister Hishamuddin Hussein, Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and Philippine Defense Secretary Delfin Lorenzana are discussing protocols that would allow security forces to enable so-called hot pursuit across land borders. They agreed Tuesday to maritime pursuits. PHOTO: AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE/GETTY IMAGES

By* BEN OTTO*
Aug. 2, 2016 8:11 a.m. ET

NUSA DUA, Indonesia—*Indonesia, Malaysia and the Philippines agreed to allow each other’s maritime forces to pursue suspected criminals into their waters in a bid to stem a surge of hostage-takings by Islamic militants.*

Defense ministers of the three Southeast Asian neighbors, meeting for the third time since May to give shape to plans for joint patrols in the waters off the southwestern Philippines, *said Tuesday that they were discussing protocols that would allow security forces to enable so-called hot pursuit across land borders as well.*

“We are still discussing that, because there are some constitutional hindrances,” *Philippine Defense Secretary Delfin Lorenzana told reporters. *“*We still have to consult…if we will allow hot pursuit on land.”*

Mr. Lorenzana and his counterparts, Ryamizard Ryacudu of Indonesia and Hishammuddin Hussein of Malaysia, said joint sea patrols already had begun but *declined to say what kind of naval forces had been deployed or to provide other details.*

Indonesian President Joko Widodo proposed joint patrols in late April after a surge in piracy and kidnappings of local seafarers and Westerners by the Abu Sayyaf militant group, which claims ties to Islamic State and is notorious for taking hostages for ransom and occasionally executing them. The group has defied more than a decade of eradication attempts by the U.S.-backed Philippine military.

In 2014, Abu Sayyaf freed two German hostages who had been taken from their yacht in the Sulu Sea. Neither the German nor Philippine governments confirmed whether a ransom was paid.

Since then, the group has abducted and in some instances released hostages from Japan, Malaysia, Indonesia, the Netherlands, Canada, Norway and the Philippines. The militants beheaded one Canadian hostage in April this year and another in June when ransom deadlines expired.

In a press release Tuesday, *Mr. Ryacudu suggested the patrols’ mandate ultimately could extend beyond countering militants to crimes such as human trafficking and drug trade.*

Security experts said the patrols give a boost to Southeast Asia’s broader maritime interests, including in the disputed waters of the South China Sea. The Philippines and Malaysia both lay claim to areas of the sea, which is also claimed in almost its totality by China. Indonesia is meanwhile building up defense capabilities in waters where it says fisherman of China and other nations illegally fish.

Write to Ben Otto at ben.otto@wsj.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Rheinmetall Fieldguard 3 Fire Control measuring systems for ASTROS MLRS














[News from 2015] Rheinmetall has booked a follow up order for Fieldguard 3 measurement system for an international customer

Rheinmetall has booked an order for additional Fieldguard 3 Fire Control measuring systems to be supplied to an international customer. Together with earlier systems covered by an existing framework contract from 2012, this order brings the total value for the systems including spare parts to €52 million. The delivery of the systems started in May 2015 and will be completed by September 2016.






The program was conceived in partnership with Avibras of Brazil to track its new long range Astros 2020 multiple rocket launcher system. Fieldguard 3 is capable to cover a range up to 100 Kilometers.






_http://www.pressebox.com/pressrelea...em-for-an-international-customer/boxid/769261_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Presidential Copter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyhigh88

*TNI in Cobra Gold 16: Promoting Peace in the Pacific*
*THAILAND*
January to February 2016

Cobra Gold is the largest combined task-force exercise in the Indo-Asia-Pacific region and is designed to improve the capabilities of participating nations to conduct operations such as humanitarian assistance and disaster relief.

Photos by: 
*122nd Public Affairs Operations Center*
*1st Marine Division - Combat Camera*
*III Marine Expeditionary Force / Marine Corps Installations Pacific*
*U.S. Marine Corps Forces, Pacific*






Service members from each nation participating in Cobra Gold 16 gather in formation during the open ceremony as U.S. Ambassador, Glyn T. Davies and Thai General Sommai Kaotira, Chief of Defence Forces, give the opening remarks at Sattahip Naval Base, Thailand, February 9, 2016. 





The participating countries’ ambassadors welcome all Cobra Gold 16 members to the exercise during the opening ceremony at Sattahip Naval Base, Thailand February 9, 2016. 





Service members from the Royal Thai Armed Forces, Indonesian Army and the U.S. Army work together during the construction of a multi-purpose room at the Ban Phrom Nimit School in Wang Yeng Nam, Thailand, exercise Cobra Gold. 





U.S. Army Sgt. John Benavente, Spc. John Meno, with 797th Engineer Company, Vertical, U.S. Army Reserve Center Barrigada, Guam, and Chief Private Imam Sugiri, with the Engineering Brigade, Indonesian Air Force, prepare forms for a concrete support lintel Feb. 2, at the Ban Phromnimit school project, Sakaeo, Thailand. 





Indonesian Air Force Chief Private Imam Sugiri, with the Engineering Brigade, IAF, cutes rebar as U.S. Army Private 2nd Class James Garcia, with 797th Engineer Company, Vertical, U.S. Army Reserve Center Barrigada, Guam, holds the rebar during the Ban Phromnimit construction project Feb. 2, at Sakeao, Thailand. 





Site leads for the Royal Thai Armed Forces, U.S. Army and Indonesian Army take a photo in front of the newly dedicated building Feb. 16 at Ban Phromnimit, Sakeao, Thailand. 





Service members from Thailand, Indonesia, United States and a local government official, pose for a photograph during a dedication ceremony at the Ban Phrom Nimit Middle School in Wang Yeng Nam, Thailand, during exercise Cobra Gold, Feb. 16, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to 1simbud at kaskus.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*Presidential Chopper*

Helikopter tunggangan Presiden Republik Indonesia kini memiliki wajah baru. Mengikuti jejak pesawat VVIP Kepresiden, heli Super Puma AS-332 skadron 45 kini memiliki corak biru muda khas Skadron VVIP.

Helikopter Presiden pertama yang menyandang kelir baru ini adalah Super Puma dengan nomor ekor H-3204. Heli ini sebelumnya menjalani Overhaul di PT. Dirgantara Indonesia. Usai Overhaul, tampilan helikopter Presiden pun disegarkan dengan mengganti coraknya sesuai dengan pesawat BBJ VVIP Presiden RI.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Indonesia plans traffic system for busy Sunda Strait*
The KRI Rigel, a multi-purpose research vessel equipped with a remotely operated vehicle and an autonomous underwater vehicle, begins a mission today to collect data on the Sunda Strait, in preparation for Indonesia's plans to regulate traffic flow in the waterway.






Indonesia wants to split the shipping lanes in the Sunda Strait between Java and Sumatra islands to regulate the direction of traffic and increase safety and security.

Indonesia's second-most crowded waterway is used by 70,000 vessels a year - up from 7,000 four decades ago - and is critical for international trade, said Mr Arief Havas Oegroseno, a deputy to the Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister.

Cargo carried by vessels from Australia, the Middle East and Africa bound for Singapore, mainland China and Hong Kong normally pass through the Sunda Strait. The 24km-wide waterway also accommodates ferries carrying trucks loaded with goods and commodities between Java and Sumatra, Indonesia's two most populous islands.

The government is deploying today a multi-purpose research vessel, the KRI Rigel, equipped with a remotely-operated vehicle and an autonomous underwater vehicle on a 50-day mission to collect data on the strait including its depth at various spots and sea currents.

Indonesia will then apply to the International Maritime Organisation (IMO) for approval to carry out a traffic separation scheme, where north-bound and south-bound vessels will have to take a designated route within the strait, which is the country's second-most crowded waterway after the Malacca Strait.






"The similarity in conditions between the Sunda and Malacca straits is that both are narrow. The difference is the Sunda Strait also accommodates domestic trade, between Java and Sumatra," Mr Havas told reporters.

He said that unlike the Malacca and Singapore straits, the Sunda Strait does not yet apply a traffic separation scheme. "We don't want a repeat of a tanker leak incident in the Malacca Strait in 1974 in the Sunda Strait (which is) rich in sea turtles and conservation areas," Mr Havas added.

Indonesia, the world's largest archipelagic state, has some 17,000 islands. It owns all waters between islands enclosed by its archipelagic baselines but cannot prevent vessels from other countries passing through its archipelagic waters.

With the IMO's approval, Indonesia has designated three archipelagic sea lanes or Alur Laut Kepulauan Indonesia (ALKI) through which foreign vessels can pass, including the Sunda and Maluku straits.

Another busy ALKI is the Lombok Strait - between Lombok and Bali islands - that accommodates shipping from Pacific countries and northern Australia bound for Singapore, mainland China and Hong Kong.

Mr Havas said ALKIs are needed to ensure Indonesia's security and safety for users of the waterway.

_http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se-asia/indonesia-plans-traffic-system-for-busy-sunda-strait_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

POSCO Daewoo signs MOU to provide materials, including vessel engines worth $150 million, to Indonesia’s largest shipyard PT PAL which will build 10 patrol ships and one combat support ship for delivery to the Indonesian Navy and ministries. 





_http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20160804000350_
_http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20160804000717_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

*Korps Marinir Indonesia in RIMPAC: Ground-Air Integration Training
MARINE CORPS BASE HAWAII, HI, UNITED STATES
July 5, 2016
*
Photo by Cpl. Antonio Campbell 
III Marine Expeditionary Force / Marine Corps Installations Pacific 
*



*
A U.S. Marine and two Indonesian Soldiers discuss the manifest roster as part of Ground Air Integration Training on July 6, 2016 on Marine Corps Base Hawaii.

*



*
U.S. Marines, Australian and Indonesian soldiers gather around a CH-53E Super Stallion helicopter July 5, 2016, aboard Marine Corps Base Hawaii. 

*



*
Cpl. Gilbert Munoz, a CH-53E Super Stallion helicopter crew chief, instructs U.S. Marines, Indonesian and Australian soldiers how to properly get in a seat July 5, 2016, aboard Marine Corps Base Hawaii.





Indonesian soldiers debrief after Ground-Air Integration Training, July 6, 2016, on Marine Corps Base Hawaii.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Rocket launch trial for ASTROS2 MLRS owned by Indonesian army. Rocket range up to 80Km.












_http://www.merdeka.com/peristiwa/tni-ad-uji-coba-roket-buatan-brasil-di-pantai-bocor-kebumen.html_

This one for Marines, RM-70 Vampire.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

*Joint Exercise Malindo Darsasa-9*
*Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) and Angkatan Tentera Malaysia (ATM)*
Dataran Kampung, Kuala Kemaman Terengganu, Malaysia
July – August 2019

Photos by Mabes TNI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

Fieldguard 3 Fire Control Measuring System/Rheinmetall











Credit to @leomar, @pecotot, @supermarine & Fairuz Nabil Izdihar at Formil Kaskus.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyhigh88

*Garuda Contingent (Konga) in United Nations Interim Force in Lebanon (UNIFIL)*
*Plaza Mabes TNI, Cilangkap, East Jakarta, Indonesia*
December 2015

Photos by Puspen TNI

























Sending-off ceremony for fresh batch of Indonesian UN soldiers to Lebanon, lead by the Commander of Indonesian National Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKRI

* 12th Word Islamic Economic Forum (WIEF)
















(marksman/ sumber : tniad.mil.ad / tribunnews.com)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

*U.S., Indonesia and Australia train together during RIMPAC
KAHUKU TRAINING AREA, HI, UNITED STATES*
July 2016

Photo by U.S. Marine Corps Forces, Pacific 





Indonesian marines, attached to Golf Company, 2nd Battalion, 3rd Marines, exit a CH-53E Super Stallion to provide security during a heliborne raid as part of Rim of the Pacific 2016. 
*



*
Indonesian marines, attached to Golf Company, 2nd Battalion, 3rd Marines, provide security during a heliborne raid as part of the Rim of the Pacific 2016.
*



*
Indonesian marines, attached to Golf Company, 2nd Battalion, 3rd Marines, prepare to enter a building on a raid during Rim of the Pacific 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

Ministry of Marine Affairs and Fisheries Republic of Indonesia
*Sea Trial of the First of Four Fisheries Inspection System (SKIPI) Patrol Boats*
Bay of Jakarta, Indonesia.
January 2016

Photos by PT Daya Radar Utama


































*Proudly made in Indonesia!*

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## CountStrike

*POSCO Daewoo supplies parts to Indonesian shipbuilder*









POSCO Daewoo CEO Kim Young-sang, left, poses with PT PAL CEO Firmansyah Arifin after signing a memorandum of agreement in Jakarta, Indonesia, Wednesday. Under the $150 million deal, POSCO Daewoo will supply engines and other parts to PT PAL, Indonesia's state-run shipbuilder, for the latter's patrol boats and other naval vessels.
/ Courtesy of POSCO Daewoo

By Lee Hyo-sik

POSCO Daewoo has signed a $150 million contract with PT PAL, Indonesia's state-run shipbuilder, to supply engines and other parts for the latter's patrol boats and other naval vessels.

The trading arm of steelmaker POSCO held a ceremony, Wednesday, in Jakarta, where CEO Kim Young-sang signed a memorandum of agreement with PT PAL CEO Firmansyah Arifin.

Under the deal, POSCO Daewoo will provide the Indonesian shipbuilder with various components necessary for building 10 patrol boats and one combat support ship over the next few years. Once completed, the ships will be delivered to the Indonesian Navy.

"The latest contract shows that we have been successful in doing business in Indonesia and earned a great deal of trust from our partners there," Kim said. "We will expand our reach to other areas of shipbuilding, such as offshore oil rigs, fishing vessels and cruise ships."

In 2003, the company also signed a contract with PT PAL to supply engines and other parts for two landing platform docks (LPD). Between 2006 and 2010, POSCO Daewoo supplied tools and materials to the Indonesian shipbuilder for construction of LPDs, while sharing its knowhow with local partners.

The trading firm is also seeking to sign parts supply contracts with shipbuilders in Brazil and other South American nations.

http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/biz/2016/08/123_211148.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Sri Lanka discuss counterterrorism cooperation: Minister*
Rabu, 3 Agustus 2016 18:10 WIB | 838 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo and Sri Lankan Prime Minister Ranil Wickramasinghe discussed counterterrorism cooperation during a bilateral meeting at the State Palace on Wednesday, according to Foreign Affairs Minister Retno Marsudi.

"With regard to countering radicalism, extremism, and terrorism, Indonesia is always on the forefront to work together," Foreign Affairs Minister Marsudi stated after escorting President Widodo during the bilateral meeting here on Wednesday.

Marsudi said Sri Lanka believes that Indonesia, the largest Muslim country, had succeeded in spreading the message of tolerance and promoting moderate Islam among its people.

Prime Minister Ranil hoped Sri Lanka and Indonesia will strengthen cooperation in the fields of extremism, terrorism, and counterradicalism.

Before the meeting, President Widodo held a face-to-face discussion with Sri Lankan Prime Minister Wickramasinghe in the north side of the State Palace.

Foreign Minister Marsudi, Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung, Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumardi, and Secretary of State Pratikno accompanied Widodo in the bilateral meeting.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...discuss-counterterrorism-cooperation-minister

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

ASTROS2 MK6 dilengkapi dengan Rheinmetall Fieldguard 3 Fire Control System bergerak menuju lokasi ujicoba penembakan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bennedict

Credit to its original uploader
ASTROS-ll live fire test






Leopard





RBS-70





GROM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

One of leading magazine online in Indonesia, Tempo magazine had stated in one of their column, about Indonesian Navy interest toward Iver Huitveld class AAW Frigate

http://foto.tempo.co/read/beritafoto/44039/indonesia-akan-beli-kapal-perang-serbaguna-ini
















*PT Pindad announces leadership changes*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
04 August 2016
Indonesia's Ministry of State-Owned Enterprises announced on 3 August a change in the leadership of land systems specialist PT Pindad.

The ministry said that Silmy Karim, president director of PT Pindad since December 2014, has been replaced by Abraham Mose, the president director of another state-owned defence firm, PT Len Industri, which specialises in electronics and communications.

The new president director of PT Len Industri has not been announced.

A joint statement by the ministry and PT Pindad praised Karim for improving the company's production efficiency and supporting an increase in the value of awarded contracts, but said Karim is being "prepared for new positions in other state-owned companies".

http://www.janes.com/article/62766/pt-pindad-announces-leadership-changes

*South Korean defence trader Posco Daewoo wants to expand in Indonesia*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
04 August 2016
South Korean group Posco Daewoo, formerly the Daewoo International Corporation, has outlined an objective to expand defence collaboration with Indonesian industry.

The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) said on 3 August that it had discussed potential collaborative programmes with Posco Daewoo and its visiting president and chief executive officer, Kim Young-Sang.

Posco Daewoo is not a defence manufacturer but engages in exports and facilitates related collaboration activities on behalf of South Korean companies in sectors including defence, engineering, electronics, and metals.

In Indonesia the company was behind the export in 2010 of the 6x6 Black Fox armoured personnel carrier, which is produced by Hanwha Defence (formerly Doosan DST).


http://www.janes.com/article/62769/...der-posco-daewoo-wants-to-expand-in-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CountStrike

*Airbus pushes A400M and Eurofighters in Indonesia*
Jakarta | Thu, August 4 2016 | 08:05 pm




The A400M airlifter.(airbusdefenceandspace.com/-)
*A team from Airbus Defence and Space, a unit of the Airbus Group, is in town this week to push for the sales of its products, including its signature A400M airlifter and the Eurofighter Typhoon heavy fighter, as Indonesia is looking to boost its weapons systems and diversify its sources.*

Fernando Alonso, the head of the military aircraft division at Airbus Defence and Space, is meeting with top ministers, including Coordinating Political, Legal and Human Affairs Minister Wiranto, Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister Luhut Pandjaitan and State Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno. He will also make a visit to PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) in Bandung, West Java, the Indonesian state-owned aircraft maker that has a long history of collaboration with Spain’s CASA, which was absorbed by the Airbus Group in 2000.

*Alonso said the Airbus unit he heads is already in the process of delivering the twin-turboprop tactical military transport C295 aircraft to Indonesia, which are partly built in Bandung.*

Airbus is also looking at boosting sales of its other products in Indonesia, which is on a major spending spree to modernize its military hardware to reach what it calls a “Minimum Essential Force” by 2024.

The A400M, considered the most advanced airlifter, would be the most ideal short-range transportation aircraft for Indonesia, the largest archipelagic country in the world. Having made its debut in 2003, several European countries are already using the plane. In Asia, Malaysia has taken delivery of three units of the aircraft. 

*Airbus Defence and Space will be prepared to discuss the possibility of offsetting parts of the production of A400M with Indonesia since it has a long history of collaboration with PT DI, Alonso said.*

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/08/04/airbus-pushes-a400m-and-eurofighters-in-indonesia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia to host international meeting on counterterrorism*
Kamis, 4 Agustus 2016 18:24 WIB | 472 Views
Pewarta: Azizah Fitriyanti

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia will host the second International Meeting on Counter-Terrorism (IMCT) in Nusa Dua, Bali, on August 10, to strengthen international cooperation to address increased cross-border terrorism involving actors, information, and the flow of funds.

The Indonesian Foreign Affairs Ministrys Deputy Director for Counterterrorism, Gatot Amrih Djemirin, noted at a press briefing here on Thursday that President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) will deliver a keynote speech at IMCTs opening event.

Djemirin remarked that the meeting would be co-chaired by Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Wiranto and Minister for Justice Michael Keenan, who has also served as minister assisting the prime minister for counterterrorism.

"The outcomes of the meeting are expected to offer inputs on cross-border terrorism to the world," Djemirin noted.

The outcome document called the IMCT Chair-Statement, which offers information on the overall discussions held during the meeting, would be brought to the next level of regional and international meetings related to counterterrorism, including to the United Nations General Assembly in September.

As the host of the meeting, Indonesia has invited 35 countries, including the United States, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, and the ASEAN member countries, among others. As many as 24 countries have confirmed their participation in the event.

Indonesia has also invited nine international organizations, including the United Nations on Drugs and Crime, United Nations Counterterrorism Executive Directorate, International Monetary Fund, World Bank, Egmont Group, INTERPOL, and EUROPOL.

Djemirin explained that the meeting will provide an opportunity for the participating countries to intensify collective efforts to fight terrorism, particularly with regard to the uncontrolled movement of terrorists.

This may include an exchange of views and the sharing of intelligence information, lessons learnt, and also best practices to fight terrorism, including terrorism financing, weapons smuggling, counter-radicalization, and deradicalization.
(T.A060/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106085/indonesia-to-host-international-meeting-on-counterterrorism

*Drone OS-Wifanusa mendapatkan sertifikat IMAA*
Rabu, 3 Agustus 2016 19:28 WIB | 2.961 Views
Pewarta: Ruslan Burhani




Pesawat Terbang Tanpa Awak atau Drone OS-Wifanusa karya Dr Yulian Paonganan. (istimewa)
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Setelah sebulan lebih menjalani uji kelaikan sejak 16 Juni - 31 Juli 2016, Pesawat Terbang Tanpa Awak atau Drone OS-Wifanusa secara resmi mengantongi Sertifikat Kelaikan Udara Militer dari IMAA (Indonesian Military Airworthiness Auhority) Puslaik Kementerian Pertahanan.

Penyerahan sertifikat dari IMAA dilaksanakan di Ruang Kerja Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan Kemhan di Jakarta. Sertifikat diserahkan langsung oleh Kabaranahan Laksda TNI Ir. Leonardi, M.Sc. didampingi Kapuslaik Laksma TNI Sofyan kepada salah satu inventor Drone OS-Wifanusa Dr Yulian Paonganan.

"Kami sangat terharu dan bangga dengan pengakuan negara atas hasil karya kami ini dengan diterbitkannya Sertifikat Kelaikan Udara Militer dari IMAA, semoga hasil karya kami ini bisa jadi kebanggan Indonesia dan dapat digunakan untuk kepentingan pertahanan negara" kata Ongen biasa Yulian Paonganan disapa, kepada pers, Rabu.

"Pada kesempatan ini kami ucapkan terima kasih kepada Menteri Pertahanan RI dan jajarannya yang telah memberi kepercayaan kepada kami untuk memproduksi Drone ini," ujar Ongen.

Sebelumnya diberitakan, Drone OS-Wifanusa yang mendapatkan sertifikat ada dua type yaitu OS-Wifanusa SL-D70 (wingspan 4.2mtr) dan OS-Wifanusa SL-D28 (wingspan 6.4 mtr) dengan endurance 6-8 jam dan 8-10 jam dengan payload berupa kamera surveillance canggih dan kamera pemetaan multispektran dan medium format resolusi tinggi.

Salah satu keunikan Drone OS-Wifanusa adalah take off dan landing di air dan di darat maka layak disebut sebagai Amphibious Drone. Kemampuan terbang bisa mencapai 5.000 MSL.

Drone OS-Wifanua diciptakan oleh anak bangsa secara mandiri, Inventor dari drone ini adalah Dr Y Paonganan, MSi, Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi, SE, MAP dan Oky Suanandi. Sebagai Cheif Engginering adalah Prof Dr Hisar Pasaribu, M.Sc.
Editor: Tasrief Tarmizi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016


http://www.antaranews.com/berita/576655/drone-os-wifanusa-mendapatkan-sertifikat-imaa

Indonesian made UAV receive IMAA certification after passing several test, those UAV right now can be used fully for defense and security purpose by several agencies in Indonesia like TNI, POLRI, Bakamla (Coast Guard), and among other

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patu

How about Su 35? Are this eurofighter as to form new skuadron or to change the f5?


CountStrike said:


> *Airbus pushes A400M and Eurofighters in Indonesia*
> Jakarta | Thu, August 4 2016 | 08:05 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The A400M airlifter.(airbusdefenceandspace.com/-)
> *A team from Airbus Defence and Space, a unit of the Airbus Group, is in town this week to push for the sales of its products, including its signature A400M airlifter and the Eurofighter Typhoon heavy fighter, as Indonesia is looking to boost its weapons systems and diversify its sources.*
> 
> Fernando Alonso, the head of the military aircraft division at Airbus Defence and Space, is meeting with top ministers, including Coordinating Political, Legal and Human Affairs Minister Wiranto, Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister Luhut Pandjaitan and State Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno. He will also make a visit to PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) in Bandung, West Java, the Indonesian state-owned aircraft maker that has a long history of collaboration with Spain’s CASA, which was absorbed by the Airbus Group in 2000.
> 
> *Alonso said the Airbus unit he heads is already in the process of delivering the twin-turboprop tactical military transport C295 aircraft to Indonesia, which are partly built in Bandung.*
> 
> Airbus is also looking at boosting sales of its other products in Indonesia, which is on a major spending spree to modernize its military hardware to reach what it calls a “Minimum Essential Force” by 2024.
> 
> The A400M, considered the most advanced airlifter, would be the most ideal short-range transportation aircraft for Indonesia, the largest archipelagic country in the world. Having made its debut in 2003, several European countries are already using the plane. In Asia, Malaysia has taken delivery of three units of the aircraft.
> 
> *Airbus Defence and Space will be prepared to discuss the possibility of offsetting parts of the production of A400M with Indonesia since it has a long history of collaboration with PT DI, Alonso said.*
> 
> http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/08/04/airbus-pushes-a400m-and-eurofighters-in-indonesia.html[/QUO


----------



## MarveL

*





POSCO Daewoo supplies $150m in materials to Indonesian shipbuilder*






_POSCO Daewoo CEO Kim Young-sang, left, poses with PT PAL CEO Firmansyah Arifin after signing a memorandum of agreement in Jakarta, Indonesia, Wednesday. Under the $150 million deal, POSCO Daewoo will supply engines and other parts to PT PAL, Indonesia’s state-run shipbuilder, for the latter’s patrol boats and other naval vessels./ Courtesy of POSCO Daewoo _

By Lee Hyo-sik

POSCO Daewoo has signed a $150 million contract with PT PAL, Indonesia’s state-run shipbuilder, to supply engines and other parts for the latter’s patrol boats and other naval vessels.

The trading arm of steelmaker POSCO held a ceremony, Wednesday, in Jakarta, where CEO Kim Young-sang signed a memorandum of agreement with PT PAL CEO Firmansyah Arifin.

Under the deal, POSCO Daewoo will provide the Indonesian shipbuilder with various components necessary for building 10 patrol boats and one combat support ship over the next few years. Once completed, the ships will be delivered to the Indonesian Navy.

“The latest contract shows that we have been successful in doing business in Indonesia and earned a great deal of trust from our partners there,” Kim said. “We will expand our reach to other areas of shipbuilding, such as offshore oil rigs, fishing vessels and cruise ships.”

In 2003, the company also signed a contract with PT PAL to supply engines and other parts for two landing platform docks (LPD). Between 2006 and 2010, POSCO Daewoo supplied tools and materials to the Indonesian shipbuilder for construction of LPDs, while sharing its knowhow with local partners.

The trading firm is also seeking to sign parts supply contracts with shipbuilders in Brazil and other South American nations.

http://m.koreatimes.co.kr/phone/news/view.jsp?req_newsidx=211148




*Govt appoints Abraham Mose as new Pindad CEO*
Jakarta | Thu, August 4 2016 | 04:11 pm





_New Pindad president director Abraham Mose (left to right), State-Owned Enterprises Ministry deputy for mining, strategic industries and media Fajar Harry Sampurno and outgoing Pindad president director Silmy Karim pose for a photo at the State-Owned Enterprises Ministry in Jakarta on Aug. 4.(JP/Muhammad Reza)_

A week after the Cabinet reshuffle, the State-Owned Enterprises (SOEs) Ministry has replaced Silmy Karim, ending his two-year tenure as head of Indonesian arms manufacturer PT Pindad.

The government has appointed Abraham Mose, who previously served as president director of state-owned electronics manufacturer PT LEN Industri, to helm the state-owned arms producer.

The ministry’s deputy for mining, strategic industries and media, Fajar Harry Sampurno, said that Silmy had suceeded in improving the previous company’s performance, and therefore the government had decided to use his expertise to assist the operation of another SOE.

“Silmy has worked impressively in Pindad. We plan to promote him to lead another enterprise,” Fajar told journalists on Wednesday.

Meanwhile, Abraham said that he would continue improving the company by developing various products, including non-military products.

“We will continue expanding our non-military product lines, such as excavators and rail clips, for extra income,” he said in a press statement. (rez/ags)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/08/04/govt-appoints-abraham-mose-as-new-pindad-ceo.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

madokafc said:


> *PT Pindad announces leadership changes*
> *Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
> 04 August 2016
> Indonesia's Ministry of State-Owned Enterprises announced on 3 August a change in the leadership of land systems specialist PT Pindad.
> 
> The ministry said that Silmy Karim, president director of PT Pindad since December 2014, has been replaced by Abraham Mose, the president director of another state-owned defence firm, PT Len Industri, which specialises in electronics and communications.
> 
> The new president director of PT Len Industri has not been announced.
> 
> A joint statement by the ministry and PT Pindad praised Karim for improving the company's production efficiency and supporting an increase in the value of awarded contracts, but said Karim is being "prepared for new positions in other state-owned companies".



It is very interesting to watch .. after green light by Jokowi ..that currently our state own companies are still in discussing with your gov't to take over at least 49% shares of PINDAD, PAL and PTDI in line with our support to Jokowi to develop the modern arm equipment manafacturers for both countries ...

For the beginning . we hope to assemble and manufacture new N219 in our new plant in Selangor and may be to change its name from N219 to N219 Murai ... We will also help PAL to build its new large drydocks and shipyard facilities in Lampung and also in Johor Baru .. so, we can order PAL to built our first heavy frigate and destroyer for our TLDM in 2019 ..

I believe that (with our money, expertise and network) ..we can assist Indonesia to expand and modernize its strategic industries so, we can sell it globally, especially to other islamic countries ...


----------



## orang biasa

UMNOPutra said:


> It is very interesting to watch .. after green light by Jokowi ..that currently our state own companies are still in discussing with your gov't to take over at least 49% shares of PINDAD, PAL and PTDI in line with our support to Jokowi to develop the modern arm equipment manafacturers for both countries ...
> 
> For the beginning . we hope want to assemble and manufacture new N219 in our new plant in Selangor and may be to change its name from N219 to N219 Murai ... We will also help PAL to build its new large drydocks and shipyard facilities in Lampung and also in Johor Baru .. so, we can order PAL to built our first heavy frigate and destroyer for our TLDM in 2019 ..
> 
> I believe that (with our money, expertise and network) ..we can assist Indonesia to expand and modernize its strategic industries so, we can sell it globally, especially to other islamic countries ...



LOL,


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

UMNOPutra said:


> It is very interesting to watch .. after green light by Jokowi ..that currently our state own companies are still in discussing with your gov't to take over at least 49% shares of PINDAD, PAL and PTDI in line with our support to Jokowi to develop the modern arm equipment manafacturers for both countries ...
> 
> For the beginning . we hope want to assemble and manufacture new N219 in our new plant in Selangor and may be to change its name from N219 to N219 Murai ... We will also help PAL to build its new large drydocks and shipyard facilities in Lampung and also in Johor Baru .. so, we can order PAL to built our first heavy frigate and destroyer for our TLDM in 2019 ..
> 
> I believe that (with our money, expertise and network) ..we can assist Indonesia to expand and modernize its strategic industries so, we can sell it globally, especially to other islamic countries ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

UMNOPutra said:


> It is very interesting to watch .. after green light by Jokowi ..that currently our state own companies are still in discussing with your gov't to take over at least 49% shares of PINDAD, PAL and PTDI in line with our support to Jokowi to develop the modern arm equipment manafacturers for both countries ...
> 
> For the beginning . we hope want to assemble and manufacture new N219 in our new plant in Selangor and may be to change its name from N219 to N219 Murai ... We will also help PAL to build its new large drydocks and shipyard facilities in Lampung and also in Johor Baru .. so, we can order PAL to built our first heavy frigate and destroyer for our TLDM in 2019 ..
> 
> I believe that (with our money, expertise and network) ..we can assist Indonesia to expand and modernize its strategic industries so, we can sell it globally, especially to other islamic countries ...



Do you have any offiical articles or documents to support what you said about these discussions? Can you provide the details?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

skyhigh88 said:


> Do you have any articles or disclosures regarding this discussions? Can you provide the details?



Nah, why you ask for any detail... Isn't that clear that this Mal-Asia hobo is out of his mind.


----------



## skyhigh88

*Ministry of Transportation Republic of Indonesia*
Directorate General of Sea Transportation
Directorate of Sea and Coast Guard (KPLP)
*Launching of Class II Partol Boat of Sea and Coast Guard (KPLP) KN Salawaku*
Bay of Jakarta, Indonesia
December 2015

Photos by PT Daya Radar Utama


















*Proudly made in Indonesia!*



pr1v4t33r said:


> Nah, why you ask for any detail... Isn't that clear that this Mal-Asia hobo is out of his mind.



I just wana get a confirmation that he is a brain damaged delusional hobo from himself.. hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Live firing test of the Indonesian Army Astros II MLRS and the fielding of the Rheinmetall Fieldguard 3 Fire Control Measuring System.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## patu

UMNOPutra said:


> It is very interesting to watch .. after green light by Jokowi ..that currently our state own companies are still in discussing with your gov't to take over at least 49% shares of PINDAD, PAL and PTDI in line with our support to Jokowi to develop the modern arm equipment manafacturers for both countries ...
> 
> For the beginning . we hope want to assemble and manufacture new N219 in our new plant in Selangor and may be to change its name from N219 to N219 Murai ... We will also help PAL to build its new large drydocks and shipyard facilities in Lampung and also in Johor Baru .. so, we can order PAL to built our first heavy frigate and destroyer for our TLDM in 2019 ..
> 
> I believe that (with our money, expertise and network) ..we can assist Indonesia to expand and modernize its strategic industries so, we can sell it globally, especially to other islamic countries ...


O..... These shown us about your deep motive inside in comment negative for our advantage before. Well done and congratulate in The confession and decovering yours envy and hate motive before.
Hope we can move on


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Astros II MLRS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

skyhigh88 said:


> Do you have any offiical articles or documents to support what you said about these discussions? Can you provide the details?



It is still uinder finalising ... No terms can be disclosed by both parties ... but, it will be "win Win scheme" for both Malaysia and Indonesia ....


----------



## CountStrike

UMNOPutra said:


> It is still uinder finalising ... No terms can be disclosed by both parties ... but, it will be "win Win scheme" for both Malaysia and Indonesia ....



I Think, this is enough for Malaysia Navy...  don't hope too much fom PT PAL...

DSA 2016, Palindo Marine offering 90 metre OPV to the Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency
_PT Palindo is collaborating with a Malaysian company, Tenggara Nasa Sdn Bhd for the OPV requirement. A shipyard will be build in Tumpat, Kelantan if their the proposal win the tender. _





Source: https://defence.pk/threads/indonesia-military-news-discussion-thread.229571/page-637#ixzz4GQXv3mLm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

mandala said:


> Live firing test of the Indonesian Army Astros II MLRS and the fielding of the Rheinmetall Fieldguard 3 Fire Control Measuring System.


Why there are no news on the progress re. your RHan or RKX project? Or Is it true that you have stopped that project permanently?

If you have no budget to continue its project .. It would be better if Malaysia and Indonesia can work together to complete the project ... as we did in uour new N219 project ..



CountStrike said:


> I Think, this is enough for Malaysia Navy...  don't hope too much fom PT PAL...
> 
> DSA 2016, Palindo Marine offering 90 metre OPV to the Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency
> _PT Palindo is collaborating with a Malaysian company, Tenggara Nasa Sdn Bhd for the OPV requirement. A shipyard will be build in Tumpat, Kelantan if their the proposal win the tender. _



Are you joking that we will consider to accept this offer ?


----------



## Goyang doms paps

UMNOPutra said:


> Why there are no news on the progress re. your RHan or RKX project? Or Is it true that you have stopped that project permanently?
> 
> If you have no budget to continue its project .. It would be better if Malaysia and Indonesia can work together to complete the project ... as we did in uour new N219 project ..




Are u high on something ??

What ever you smoke must be a good stuff dude , keep up the good work.


----------



## UMNOPutra

Pada isnin lepas, 01 Ogos 2016, Malaysia, Indonesia dan Filipina telah tandatangan dokumen standard operating procedures (SOP) bagi trilateral maritime cooperation, menandakan permulaan rondaan bersama antara Malaysia, Indonesia dan Filipina bagi menjamin keselamatan di laut Sulu dan sekitarnya.

Objektif utama rondaan bersama ini ialah untuk tangangi lanun, jenayah rentas sempadan, pengganas, penyeludupan manusia dan dadah.

Pegawai dari ketiga2 negara juga berbincang untuk menempatkan personel bersenjata di atas kapal2 komersial yang lalu perairan sulu. Mereka juga mencadangkan Hot Pursuit System dimana mana2 kapal navy dari ketiga2 negara boleh memasuki perairan negara jiran untuk mengejar bot lanun.

Satu perancangan bersama juga di atur antara ketiga negara untuk membebaskan tebusan yang di tawan Abu Sayyaf, Walaupun begitu butir terperinci tidak didedahkan.
--------

Good co-operation by Malaysia, Indonesia and PH .. The most important ... Implicitly, Ph has already agreed and acknowledged that Sabah is ours ....

We are also still waiting consent from Indonesia to formally acknowledge that all area namely Ambalat Block are ours ...


----------



## skyhigh88

[QUOTE "UMNOPutra, post: 8537897, member: 177728"]It is still uinder finalising ... No terms can be disclosed by both parties ... but, it will be "win Win scheme" for both Malaysia and Indonesia ....[/QUOTE]


So it’s just a baseless rumor or prob a hoax! I think it will be better if you keep this to yourself until you have something to support it!



Goyang doms paps said:


> Are u high on something ??
> 
> What ever you smoke must be a good stuff dude , keep up the good work.



Lets just disregard that delusional weirdo and his weird imaginations..

We Indonesians shall keep our cool!

Cheers!


----------



## UMNOPutra

pr1v4t33r said:


> Nah, why you ask for any detail... Isn't that clear that this Mal-Asia hobo is out of his mind.



As far as I know ..DRB-Hicom Defence Technologies Sdn Bhd, or Deftech currently is still in discussing with PINDAD, PTDI and PAL ... Please not, that they are not only want to joint cooperation with Indonesia .. but also woth others ...

For your info, Deftech through is subsidiary (Etika Strategi) has signed a joint venture with Turkish’s BMC and German’s Rheinmetall AG “to expand into internal and external markets” of armor vehicles marketing ...

The report says that BMC is bidding to build the Turkish indigenous MBT, the Altay. And it is likely that JV company will concentrate on exporting the MBTs after BMC secured the rights to build them.


----------



## NEKONEKO

one good improvement is the camo, now blend well with the surrounding. 
can someone make this special dude thread for his own country


----------



## pr1v4t33r

jek_sperrow said:


> Can someone make this special dude thread for his own country



Why bothered. We can immediately make him "disappeared". There's ignore button if anyone interested. It works like a charm for me 

_Click the link below to ignore the clown _
https://defence.pk/members/umnoputra.177728/ignore?_xfToken=164563,1470378984,2f046ed0d10ebb4281e149721324f42602ee3924

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyhigh88

*Komando Pasukan Katak (KOPASKA) in Carat Indonesia 2015*
Kopaska is a special forces unit under the Indonesian Navy which is the premier of frogman and underwater demolition unit.
*SURABAYA, INDONESIA*
August 2015

Photos by
*Defense Imagery Management Operations Center*
*Navy Media Content Services*





Lt. David Nartker, assigned to Coastal Riverine Squadron (CRS) 3, speaks to Indonesian “Kopaska” Naval Special Forces prior to conducting a familiarization ride aboard a riverine command boat during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2015.





Gunner's Mate 2nd Class Joseph Quartararo, assigned to Coastal Riverine Squadron (CRS) 3, speaks to an Indonesian “Kopaska” Naval Special Forces member while participating in a familiarization ride aboard a riverine command boat. 





Indonesian “Kopaska” Naval Special Forces and U.S. Navy Sailors assigned to Coastal Riverine Squadron (CRS) 3 practice small boat tactics and maneuvers during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and (CARAT) Indonesia 2015. 





Lt. David Nartker, right, assigned to Coastal Riverine Squadron (CRS) 3, talks with an Indonesian “Kopaska” Naval Special Forces member while practicing small boat tactics and maneuvers during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2015. 





Sailors assigned to Coastal Riverine Squadron (CRS) 3 and Indonesian Kopaska naval special forces conduct a familiarization ride aboard a riverine command boat during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2015.





U.S. Navy Sailors assigned to Coastal Riverine Squadron (CRS) 3 and Indonesian Kopaska naval special forces members practice patrol formations during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2015. 





Boatswain's Mate 1st Class Kevin Diebold, right, assigned to Coastal Riverine Squadron (CRS) 3, communicates with an Indonesian “Kopaska” Naval Special Forces team leader while practicing interdiction techniques during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2015.





The Indonesian submarine KRI Nanggala (402) participates in a photo exercise during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goyang doms paps

I am just curious what he is smoking that make him so high, what ever he smoke count me in it.

Malaysia is full of debt now, its debt stands 57 % of their GDP.

Compared it with indo only 27%.

Malaysia economies is stuck, dont expect too much from your economy, even your economies growth very little.

I can back up my claim , can u back up your claim ?

If no , you are high as f*ck umno putra.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Update images for ASTROS2 MK6 live firing test











RX-450 Rocket, 450mm. Propelan Weight 765 kg. Range 100km.




Live firing test, 2016 VIDEO: _https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/10476810_1260861583927404_148168425_n.mp4_

RHAN1220 live firing test, 2016. 122mm, range 25 Km.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyhigh88

*Global Peace Operations Initiative Capstone Training Event Garuda Canti Dharma 2014*
It was the largest peacekeeping training event in 2014 with more than 800 participants representing 21 nations are participating from Aug. 19 to Sept. 1, 2014 in Sentul, Indonesia. Garuda Canti Dharma is an Indonesian National Defense Force training event supported by the U.S. Pacific Command’s GPOI Program.

SENTUL, WEST JAVA, INDONESIA
August 2014

Photos by 117th Mobile Public Affairs Detachment (Hawaii)





Soldiers of participating nations from around the world stand united during the opening ceremony of the largest peacekeeping training event this year at the Indonesia Peace and Security Center in Sentul, Indonesia, Aug. 19, 2014.





U.S. Army Gen. Vincent K. Brooks, U.S. Army Pacific commanding general, delivers remarks during an opening ceremony that kicked off the largest peacekeeping training event this year at the Indonesia Peace and Security Center, Sentul, Indonesia, Aug. 19, 2014. 





Service members of Nepal participate in an improvised explosive device training event taught by an Indonesian service member (center) at the Indonesia Peace and Security Center in Sentul, Indonesia Aug. 24, 2014.





Service members from Bangladesh, Philippines and Cambodia review a training event timeline during a rehearsal Aug. 18, 2014 in Sentul, Indonesia. 
















U.S. Army soldiers with the Hawaii Army National Guard participate in a night checkpoint training event at the Indonesia Peace and Security Center in Sentul, Indonesia, Aug. 22, 2014. 





U.S. Army Spc. Arjay Honorato (left) and his brother U.S. Army Sgt. Christopher James Honorato pose together at one of the field training event lanes at the Indonesia Peace and Security Center in Sentul, Indonesia, Aug. 29, 2014.

*Nice rifles you've got there! *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Fastrope Batalyon Intai Amfibi-1 (Taifib-1) Marinir. Dalam rangka Latihan Penerbangan Terpadu TNI AL 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bennedict

Border Patrol









RBS-70





Police Mobile Brigade during Tinombala Anti-Terrorism operation in Poso, Celebes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Astros II MLRS.






Source: radarbanyumas.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian police foil rocket attack plot on Marina Bay; Singapore steps up security*






JAKARTA - Singapore's home affairs ministry on Friday (Aug 5) said it was aware of plans by *six suspected Indonesian militants to launch a rocket from Batam to Marina Ba*y, adding that the police and other agencies have stepped up inland and border security measures. 

Indonesian police earlier on Friday arrested the six suspects in Batam, including the group's leader whom police said had been plotting the attack. 






"Our security agencies have been coordinating closely with the Indonesian authorities since the discovery of this attack plot, to monitor the activities of the group and to apprehend those involved," the Ministry of Home Affairs said in a statement.

"We are grateful for the good cooperation by the Indonesian authorities and their actions to apprehend the group," it said. 

The ministry said the police and other agencies have stepped up inland and border security measures in response to the threat. The attack plot "highlights the seriousness of the terrorism threat to Singapore", the ministry said, adding that Singaporeans are advised to remain vigilant. 

*Indonesian national police's elite counterterrorism unit, Densus 88, and Riau Islands police arrested the leader of the six suspected militants, Gigih Rahmat Dewa,* in a raid that started at 5am (6am Singapore time) and lasted around 3.5 hours.






Gigih, a 31-year-old native of Solo in Central Java who works at an electronics factory in Batam, was the last of the six suspects to be caught.

He was arrested along with his wife and baby. Police also seized several items from his home, but declined to disclose details as investigations are ongoing.

A neighbour, Ms Sundari, said a bomb was among the items. "There are some* items taken from his house, including a bomb which has already been assembled.* That's what the police told us," she added.

Ms Sundari said Gigih had been living in the house, which belongs to his elder brother, since 2011. 

"He keeps to himself after he got married. He seldom turns up for neighbourhood meetings," Ms Sundai said.






Indonesia's national police spokesman Boy Rafli Amar earlier told reporters that Gigih and Bahrun Naim, an Indonesian militant believed to have been fighting alongside the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria (ISIS) and plotted the Jakarta terror attacks in January, "previously planned to launch a rocket from Batam to Marina Bay Singapore”.

Mr Boy Rafli did not provide details. 

The group, whom the police have identified only as KGR @ Katibah GR, is accused of harbouring two Uighurs, one of whom is linked to the suicide bomber who tried to attack a police station in the city of Solo in Central Java on July 5.

The bomber, Nur Rohman, had taken the Uighur, identified only as Ali, from Batam to Bogor and then to Bekasi, where the latter was left with an Indonesian militant named Arif Hidayatullah, alias Abu Musab.

They were both arrested on Dec 23 in Bekasi on the outskirts of Jakarta. Ali was being primed as a suicide bomber in an attack planned for that same month. Arif is now in a maximum detention facility in Kelapa Dua, located not far from Jakarta.

The second Uighur, identified as Doni, has since been deported.






Nur Rohman, a 30-year-old Solo native, learned to build bombs from Bahrun, who remains in close contact with domestic terror cells and militants in Indonesia. He received instructions on how to assemble the improvised explosive device (IED), which contains ball bearings and screws, used in his suicide attack from Bahrun via smartphone messaging app Telegram, a source said.

Gigih, meanwhile, is suspected to have received and channelled funds for radical activities from Bahrun, Mr Boy Rafli added.

He also helped Indonesian Muslim "brothers" to travel to Syria to fight with ISIS via Turkey, with the assistance of Indonesians in the latter country, Mr Boy Rafli said.

Indonesia security forces are focusing on domestic terror networks and smaller militant cells trying to take over the mantle from Jemaah Islamiyah.






ISIS has also started to bare its teeth in the country through local proxies who have made no secret that police officers are among their top targets.

Indonesian intelligence officials are tracking the movements of Uighurs in the Riau Islands, which comprises Batam and other islands, over fears that they may join local militant groups and mount attacks in the country.

Militants from the Muslim ethnic group in China have been known to make the long journey from the far western Chinese region of Xinjiang to join Islamist extremists in Indonesia.

Deputy Prime Minister Teo Chee Hean, who is Coordinating Minister for National Security, posted this message urging vigilance, on his Facebook page on Friday evening.

http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se-asia/i...?xtor=EREC-16-2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Geledah Rumah Terduga Teroris Di BatamAnggota Tim Densus 88 Antiteror menggeledah salah satu rumah terduga teroris di Perumahan Cluster Sakura, Botania, Batam, Kepulauan Riau, Jumat (5/8/2016). Selain menggeledah rumah tersebut, Densus 88 mengamankan enam orang terduga teroris yakni GRD (31) selaku pemimpin, TS (46), ES (35), Tarmidzi (21), HGY (20) dan MTS (19) yang ditangkap di sejumlah lokasi perumahan di Batam. Keenam terduga teroris tersebut diduga terkait dengan Bahrum Naim yang tergabung dalam ISIS. (ANTARA/M N Kanwa)








Geledah Rumah Terduga Teroris Di BatamAnggota Tim Densus 88 Antiteror menggeledah salah satu rumah terduga teroris di Perumahan Cluster Sakura, Botania, Batam, Kepulauan Riau, Jumat (5/8/2016). Selain menggeledah rumah tersebut, Densus 88 mengamankan enam orang terduga teroris yakni GRD (31) selaku pemimpin, TS (46), ES (35), Tarmidzi (21), HGY (20) dan MTS (19) yang ditangkap di sejumlah lokasi perumahan di Batam. Keenam terduga teroris tersebut diduga terkait dengan Bahrum Naim yang tergabung dalam ISIS. (ANTARA/M N Kanwa)






Geledah Rumah Terduga Teroris Di BatamAnggota Tim Densus 88 Antiteror mengamankan sebuah tas yang berisi sebuah senjata laras panjang saat melakukan penggeledahan di salah satu rumah terduga teroris di Batam, Kepulauan Riau, Jumat (5/8/2016). Selain menggeledah rumah tersebut, Densus 88 mengamankan enam orang terduga teroris yakni GRD (31) selaku pemimpin, TS (46), ES (35), Tarmidzi (21), HGY (20) dan MTS (19) yang ditangkap di sejumlah lokasi perumahan di Batam. Keenam terduga teroris tersebut diduga terkait dengan Bahrum Naim yang tergabung dalam ISIS. (ANTARA/M N Kanwa)






Geledah Rumah Terduga Teroris Di BatamAnggota Tim Densus 88 Antiteror mengamankan sebuah tas yang berisi sebuah senjata laras panjang saat melakukan penggeledahan di salah satu rumah terduga teroris di Batam, Kepulauan Riau, Jumat (5/8/2016). Selain menggeledah rumah tersebut, Densus 88 mengamankan enam orang terduga teroris yakni GRD (31) selaku pemimpin, TS (46), ES (35), Tarmidzi (21), HGY (20) dan MTS (19) yang ditangkap di sejumlah lokasi perumahan di Batam. Keenam terduga teroris tersebut diduga terkait dengan Bahrum Naim yang tergabung dalam ISIS. (ANTARA/M N Kanwa)

*Japan promotes US-2 aircraft sale to Indonesia*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
05 August 2016


Senior defence officials from Japan met with counterparts from Indonesia on 4 August to promote defence exports to the southeast Asian country, the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) has said.

The MoD said discussions were centred on Japan's provision of cyber-defence capabilities as well as the sale of ShinMaywa Industries' US-2 amphibious search-and-rescue (SAR) aircraft.

Following meetings led by Indonesian Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and Ro Manabe, the director general of the Japan MoD's Bureau of Capability and Facilities Planning, the Indonesian MoD said that the two countries were looking at ways to expand defence industrial collaboration based on potential sales.

http://www.janes.com/article/62791/japan-promotes-us-2-aircraft-sale-to-indonesia

*Ukraine president visits Indonesia*
Jumat, 5 Agustus 2016 20:25 WIB | 45 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - A hundred elementary school children gathered at the Merdeka Palace on Friday to welcome President Petro Poroshenko of Ukraine who is here on a state visit.

Around 230 students from Kenari 7, Jatinegara Kaum 1 and Jatinegara Kaum 3 elementary schools waited from 11am for the state guest to arrive, accompanied by their coordinators.

"According to the directives, we will waive the national red-white flag and the blue-yellow flag of Ukraine when the presidential car passes the palaces yard," principal of Kenari 7 school, Imanita Tresno Wulan, said.

The students wore traditional costumes from various regions in the country.

Although they had gathered since 9am, they still looked cheerful and were at the VVIP area until around 3.30pm.

Imanita said the students carried out a rehearsal at 11am and then at 1pm.

President Joko Widodo and First Lady Iriana took the opportunity to shake hands with the children and chat with them while waiting for their guest to arrive. 

President Poeoshenko is scheduled to be in Indonesia from August 5 to 7 for a bilateral meeting to discuss various cooperation plans with Indonesia, including in the fields of education and agriculture and a visa-free facility program.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106112/ukraine-president-visits-indonesia


----------



## Nike

Ministry of fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti had got her first flight with V-22 Osprey






_Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan Susi Pudjiastuti bersama kru MV-22 Osprey USMC menuju pesawat di Bandara Halim. Sumber gambar: Penerangan Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma._

Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan Susi Pudjiastuti ternyata menjadi tamu istimewa pesawat MV-22 Osprey milik Korp Marinir Amerika Serikat (USMC) yang datang ke Bandara Halim Perdanakusuma kemarin, Kamis 4 Agustus 2016. Susi dan rombongan naik ke pesawat sekira pukul 11.00 WIB dan kemudian terbang menuju kawasan Laut Jawa.





_Menteri Susi Pudjiastuti mengenakan life vest sebelum terbang dengan pesawat MV-22 Osprey dari Bandara Halim. Sumber gambar: Penerangan Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma._

Sebelum naik ke pesawat, Menteri Susi dan rombongan terlebih dahulu mendapatkan briefing dari kru pesawat buatan pabrik Bell dan Boeing, Amerika Serikat itu. Setelah itu semuanya mengenakan safety helmet dan life vest. Menteri Susi sendiri terlihat membawa tas kamera yang dikalungkan di lehernya.





_Rombongan naik ke pesawat MV-22 Osprey milik USMC di Bandara Halim. Sumber gambar: Penerangan Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma._

Rombongan Menteri Susi tiba lagi di Bandara Halim Perdanakusuma sekira pukul 15.00 WIB. Angkasa sendiri tidak berada di tempat pada saat itu. Foto-foto ini merupakan dokumentasi Penerangan Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma.





_Menteri Susi Pudjiastuti naik ke pesawat MV-22 Osprey di Bandara Halim. Sumber gambar: Penerangan Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma._





_Kru pesawat MV-22 Osprey usai terbang membawa perlengkapan dibantu petugas Bandara Halim. Sumber gambar: Penerangan Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma._

Setelah membawa kembali tamu istimewanya ke Bandara Halim, pesawat tiltrotor pertama di dunia seharga 72 juta dolar AS (Rp950 miliar) per unit itu pun kembali meninggalkan Jakarta.

http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/amboi-menteri-susi-naik-osprey-dari-bandara-halim/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*AIRBUS GROUP TO HELP WITH CERTIFICATION FOR INDONESIAN PLANE*
04 Agustus 2016 | 09:32 




Airbus Group reportedly plans to help Indonesia’s aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) obtain certification for its homegrown commuter category plane N219.

"Airbus will help Indonesia with the certification, which hopefully will conclude by the end of this year," PT DI president director Budi Santoso said on Wednesday.

He made his statement following a meeting with Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister Wiranto, which was also attended by Fernando Alonso, head of military aircraft at Airbus Group subsidiary Airbus Defense and Space.

The state-owned company was planning to sell the N219 starting in 2017, Budi said, adding that PT DI aimed to exceed the target of selling 60 of the 19-seat planes in the opening year.

Due to the technicalities and certification issues, N219 flight tests were pushed back to August after initially being scheduled for May and June. The N219 is the first locally produced commuter developed since the N250 in 1998.



Penulis : Marguerite Afra Sapiie 
*SUMBER : TheJakartaPost*


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PINDAD Anoa2 APC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Dimata Airbus Military*
Created on Thursday, 04 August 2016 14:19


Nama Airbus Military sudah cukup akrab di dunia pertahanan tanah air. Bahkan Indonesia sudah menjalin banyak kerjasama dengan Airbus Military sejak lama. Mulai dari helikopter hingga pesawat angkut. Karenanya, Indonesia pun dinilai sebagai pasar potensial dan mitra bagi produk-produk Airbus.






Demikianlah sekilas makna kunjungan dari Excecutive VP Military Aircraft, Fernado Alonso. ARCinc sendiri berkesempatan menghadiri acara perkenalan dan ramah tamah dengan Fernando Alonso di The Wine Cellar hotel Dharmawangsa – Kebayoran Baru Jakarta. Fernando juga memberikan opininya, bagaimana Airbus Defence mendukung perkembangan dirgantara nasional dengan menjalain kerjasama yang baik dengan PT DI. Selain program-program yang terus dijalankan dan dikembangkan dengan PT DI, Airbus juga berusaha memberikan edukasi ke masyarakat Indonesia mengenai dunia kedirgantaraan.

Selain itu Fernando juga menceritakan sedikit pengalamannya selama bekerja di Airbus sebagai Head of Flight Test Operations dan VP Flight Test Division. Bertanggung jawab untuk sertifikasi pesawat A400M, Airbus 380 dan Airbus 350. Dengan semangat Fernando mengambarkan keunggulan A400M sebagai pesawat angkut militer terbaru dari Airbus yang sudah mulai digunakan di beberapa Negara. Indonesia kelihatanya tertarik untuk membeli pesawat ini meskipun tidak dalam jumlah yang banyak. Bahkan anggaran untuk pembelian pesawat angkut berat juga sudah tercantum dalam rencana Minimum Essensial Forces tahap 2. Selain itu, Airbus juga berencana memasok kebutuhan CN-295 Special Mission, yang memang juga dibutuhkan oleh TNI-AU. Meski Alonso tidak merinci dengan jelas spesifikasi CN-295 Special Mission tersebut.Untuk hal ini, Fernando dalam kunjungannya ke Indonesia juga akan menemui beberapa pejabat Negara terkait.






Acara makan malam berjalan dalam suasana kekeluargaan, terlihat beberapa senior pewarta dan pengamat dunia dirgantara nasional hadir.Diskusi ringan mengalir hingga acara selesai.

http://arc.web.id/artikel/738-indone...irbus-military

Airbus military president director visit to Indonesia highlight the needs of Indonesian Air force for CN-295 special mission aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Flying boat UAV, already certified to be used by Indonesian military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Our TNI taking our roots from PETA very deeply right? the tradition to brought the banner and flag to the battlefield.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

madokafc said:


> Our TNI taking our roots from PETA very deeply right? the tradition to brought the banner and flag to the battlefield.....



It's only for jungle outing. Its for ease of identification & as a rally point.


----------



## GerhardA

Halo kakak-kakak sekalian. Salam kenal. Saya baru gabung secara resmi di sini tapi sebelumnya sudah sering baca-baca di sini.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

RI-Ukraina Jalin Kerjasama Pertahanan & Pertanian
Presiden RI Joko Widodo menerima kunjungan kenegaraan Presiden Ukraina Petro Poroshenko di Istana Merdeka, Jakarta, Jumat (5/8/2016). Pemerintah dua negara sepakat menjalin kerjasama bebas visa bagi pemegang paspor dinas dan diplomat, kerjasama pendidikan diplomatik, pertahanan dan pertanian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Video taken from inside the cabin of the Indonesian Marine Corps new RM-70 Vampir as barrages of 122mm rockets are launched from right & left side of the vehicle including rockets fired from the RM-70 Vampir they were in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> RI-Ukraina Jalin Kerjasama Pertahanan & Pertanian
> Presiden RI Joko Widodo menerima kunjungan kenegaraan Presiden Ukraina Petro Poroshenko di Istana Merdeka, Jakarta, Jumat (5/8/2016). Pemerintah dua negara sepakat menjalin kerjasama bebas visa bagi pemegang paspor dinas dan diplomat, kerjasama pendidikan diplomatik, pertahanan dan pertanian.



He brings An-70 offer


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

GerhardA said:


> Halo kakak-kakak sekalian. Salam kenal. Saya baru gabung secara resmi di sini tapi sebelumnya sudah sering baca-baca di sini.


Welcome to the party


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Video uji coba RHAN 122B di Pantai Setrojenar beberapa hari lalu.
_https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/13946285_1041572062585243_1420081150_n.mp4_






Katanya sih jangkauannya sudah 32Km+, tau deh bener apa enggak...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Japan, Indonesia Eye Stronger Defense Ties

Senior defense officials discuss cybersecurity and potential deals.

By Prashanth Parameswaran
August 06, 2016

Japan and Indonesia held discussions this week aimed at strengthening their defense ties, the Indonesian defense ministry said in a statement Thursday.

Japanese senior defense officials met with their Indonesian counterparts on August 4 to discuss how the two sides could improve their defense relations. The meetings were led by Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and Japan’s Deputy Defense Minister Ro Manabe.

As I have noted before, converging interests between Japan and Indonesia have led both to eye closer defense ties in recent years. Indonesia is seeking to boost its maritime and aerial capabilities for tasks ranging from sea patrols to rescue operations, and Japan has been one of the countries it has been looking to for assistance in this regard. Japan, for its part, has been strengthening its ties with ASEAN states including Indonesia and is also looking for opportunities to export such technologies following decision in April 2014 to ease long-standing ban on international military sales.

Those converging interests have slowly resulted in growing collaboration. Following a visit by President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo in early 2015, Jakarta and Tokyo boosted their strategic partnership with a strong focus on maritime security and inked a memorandum of understanding to expand cooperation on defense cooperation and exchanges. In December 2015, the two sides also finally launched their “two-plus-two” security talks between their defense and foreign ministers, which was initially agreed to under Jokowi’s predecessor Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono in 2013. It was the first ever such dialogue between Japan and a Southeast Asian country (Tokyo has this arrangement with a few other countries including the United States and Australia). During that meeting, they agreed to initiate negotiations for an agreement on the transfer of defense equipment and technology.

Both sides are continuing to explore opportunities for cooperation in 2016, and the meeting this week was a case in point. According to a statement by the Indonesian defense ministry, Japan expressed a desire to boost defense ties particularly in the area of cybersecurity and amphibious aircraft procurement. “We want to actively cooperate in the field of cybersecurity and amphibious aircraft. We want to work towards cooperating on the US-2,” Ro Manabe was quoted as saying.

The US-2 amphibious aircraft is by no means a new discussion point in the bilateral defense relationship. Last year, Ryacudu indicated that Indonesia was considering buying the ShinMaywa US-2 amphibious aircraft from Japan. As I noted then, Indonesia’s acquisition of the US-2, an amphibious, fixed-wing aircraft ideal for search and rescue operations and already in use by Japan’s Self-Defense Forces, would seem to make sense. As Ryamizard himself has admitted, the US-2 does not require land infrastructure because it can land on and take off from the sea, which is quite convenient for Indonesia given its status as an archipelagic state. The US-2 is also known for its long operational range, which would enable it to reach distant islands in Indonesia quickly if needed.

During the meeting, Ryacudu again reiterated Indonesia’s interest in the aircraft, though he also noted that while procurement was achievable, it would still need to be discussed and communicated with the Indonesian military.

He also conveyed his hope that Indonesia-Japan defense relations would continue to strengthen under Japan’s newly appointed defense minister, Tomomi Inada. Inada, who replaced Gen Nakatani in that post following a cabinet reshuffle this week, was previously the ruling party policy chief.

http://thediplomat.com/2016/08/japan-indonesia-eye-stronger-defense-ties/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*In Kiev said that Indonesia ready to buy Ukrainian An-70*
By admin -

August 4, 2016






© RIA Novosti. Alexander Polycomposite the image Bank


*KYIV, Aug 4 — RIA Novosti.* Deputy Minister of economy — trade representative of Ukraine Nataliya Mykolska said Thursday that Malaysia is interested in cooperation with Kiev in the production of armored vehicles and anti-tank weapons, and Indonesia plans to upgrade its fleet of military transport aircraft of the Ukrainian An-70.

Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko this week went on a visit to Malaysia, after which he scheduled a trip to Indonesia.

“From outside Malaysia is already a proposal to cooperate in the production of armored vehicles and anti-tank weapons. There is interest in designing patrol boats and establishing their subsequent production. Indonesia ready to buy a license line issue of Ukrainian radar systems. Its air force plan to fly away update its fleet of military transport aircraft Hercules C-130 on the Ukrainian An-70. Topics for discussion are more than enough. Surely there will be surprises,” wrote Gaina in his blog on the website “New time”.

http://visitwinchestervirginia.com/in-kiev-said-that-indonesia-ready-to-buy-ukrainian-an-70/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Danpuspenerbal Juanda Laksamana Pertama (Laksma) Manahan Simorangkir meninjau pesawat intai P-8 Poseidon milik Angkatan Laut Amerika Serikat di Puspenerbal Juanda, Sidoarjo, Jawa Timur, Selasa (2/8/2016). Kedatangan pesawat intai P-8 Poseidon milik Angkatan Laut Amerika Serikat tersebut dalam rangka bagian dari pelaksanaan latihan bersama antara US Navy dengan TNI Angkatan Laut yang bertajuk Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) 2016. (Antara Foto /Umarul Faruq)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

I Love my job
Indonesian Army 754th Infantry, Papua province

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> I Love my job
> Indonesian Army 754th Infantry, Papua province
> View attachment 323710




Yonif 754/Eme Neme Kangasi



Jakartans@PkDef said:


> I Love my job
> Indonesian Army 754th Infantry, Papua province
> View attachment 323710




Yonif 754/Eme Neme Kangasi 

*Japan, Indonesia Eye Stronger Defense Ties*
Senior defense officials discuss cybersecurity and potential deals.


By Prashanth Parameswaran
August 06, 2016

Japan and Indonesia held discussions this week aimed at strengthening their defense ties, the Indonesian defense ministry said in a statement Thursday.

Japanese senior defense officials met with their Indonesian counterparts on August 4 to discuss how the two sides could improve their defense relations. The meetings were led by Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and Japan’s Deputy Defense Minister Ro Manabe.

As I have noted before, converging interests between Japan and Indonesia have led both to eye closer defense ties in recent years. Indonesia is seeking to boost its maritime and aerial capabilities for tasks ranging from sea patrols to rescue operations, and Japan has been one of the countries it has been looking to for assistance in this regard. Japan, for its part, has been strengthening its ties with ASEAN states including Indonesia and is also looking for opportunities to export such technologies following decision in April 2014 to ease long-standing ban on international military sales.

Those converging interests have slowly resulted in growing collaboration. Following a visit by President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo in early 2015, Jakarta and Tokyo boosted their strategic partnership with a strong focus on maritime security and inked a memorandum of understanding to expand cooperation on defense cooperation and exchanges. In December 2015, the two sides also finally launched their “two-plus-two” security talks between their defense and foreign ministers, which was initially agreed to under Jokowi’s predecessor Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono in 2013. It was the first ever such dialogue between Japan and a Southeast Asian country (Tokyo has this arrangement with a few other countries including the United States and Australia). During that meeting, they agreed to initiate negotiations for an agreement on the transfer of defense equipment and technology.

Both sides are continuing to explore opportunities for cooperation in 2016, and the meeting this week was a case in point. According to a statement by the Indonesian defense ministry, Japan expressed a desire to boost defense ties particularly in the area of cybersecurity and amphibious aircraft procurement. “We want to actively cooperate in the field of cybersecurity and amphibious aircraft. We want to work towards cooperating on the US-2,” Ro Manabe was quoted as saying.

The US-2 amphibious aircraft is by no means a new discussion point in the bilateral defense relationship. Last year, Ryacudu indicated that Indonesia was considering buying the ShinMaywa US-2 amphibious aircraft from Japan. As I noted then, Indonesia’s acquisition of the US-2, an amphibious, fixed-wing aircraft ideal for search and rescue operations and already in use by Japan’s Self-Defense Forces, would seem to make sense. As Ryamizard himself has admitted, the US-2 does not require land infrastructure because it can land on and take off from the sea, which is quite convenient for Indonesia given its status as an archipelagic state. The US-2 is also known for its long operational range, which would enable it to reach distant islands in Indonesia quickly if needed.

During the meeting, Ryacudu again reiterated Indonesia’s interest in the aircraft, though he also noted that while procurement was achievable, it would still need to be discussed and communicated with the Indonesian military.

He also conveyed his hope that Indonesia-Japan defense relations would continue to strengthen under Japan’s newly appointed defense minister, Tomomi Inada. Inada, who replaced Gen Nakatani in that post following a cabinet reshuffle this week, was previously the ruling party policy chief.

http://thediplomat.com/2016/08/japan-indonesia-eye-stronger-defense-ties/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Terrorism Law Still Has Flaws, Police Chief Says*

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Indonesian Police Chief General Tito Karnavian said that Law Number 15 of 2003 on the Eradication of Terrorism still has a number of weaknesses.

"Therefore, we hope that sides involved in the revision, which is in this case the Special Committee and the House of Representatives can pay more attention to weaknesses of the law in the formulation of the revised Law," Tito said on Saturday.

According to him, one of the weaknesses is that there are no points of prevention and rehabilitation of terrorists after serving prison terms.

"In addition, the law also does not accommodate _amaliya_h (militant jihad) issues and ISIS. In fact, many Indonesian citizens study abroad to deepen their ability to hold a gun and go for _jihad_," he said.

Tito added that the prevailing terrorism laws should also stipulate regulations on the protection of human rights.

Therefore, Tito asks sides regard to pay more attention to those points and consider it to be discussed in the revision of the Law.

"Law Number 15 of 2003 was issued after the issuance of the Government Regulation in lieu of Law Number 1 of 2002 and the formulation of the law was done because of pressures from both at home and abroad after the 2002 Bali bombing tragedy," he said.

Tito also hope that, in revising the Law 15/2003, sides involved in this deliberation can adapt them to the recent development of terrorism.

*VICTORIANUS SAT PRANYOTO | ANTARA*


----------



## striver44

￼


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> ￼




i am fixed it for you





Letnant Satu (First Lieutenant) from the Indonesian Air Force is all set to begin the 22 day Push Up Challenge which is being conducted as an international effort on Exercise Pitch Black 16 to bring awareness to the 22 US Veterans who commit suicide daily.






Sergeant M Hambali Lubis from the Indonesian Air Force is all set to begin the 22 day Push Up Challenge which is being conducted as an international effort on Exercise Pitch Black 16 to bring awareness to the 22 US Veterans who commit suicide daily.


----------



## Nike

gambar lama, credit to original uploader











Satgas Ambalat 2009






Detasemen Pelopor lawas






Yon Linud 328 Dirgahayu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Selamat malam kakak-kakak sekalian...salam kenal ya semua...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d

I am sure are happy to see lots of indonesian new member here, welcome all, for those who still become silent reader, please register so we can discuss more..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Pitch Black 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

initial_d said:


> I am sure are happy to see lots of indonesian new member here, welcome all, for those who still become silent reader, please register so we can discuss more..


Ya kita senang, ditunggu kontribusi mereka buat post disini. Asal jgn jdi member sini dan make bendera sini eh malah aktif dan ngebela di thread LCS dkk (China strongisme) malah sampe buat thread di formil k*sk*s hasil repost dri normal thread  IYKWIM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Istri seorang pasukan Brimob polda Sulsel menangis saat mengikuti upacara pemberangkatan pasukan Operasi Tinombala di Kantor Polda Sulsel, Makassar, 6 Agustus 2016. TEMPO/Fahmi Ali





Keluarga anggota pasukan Brimob Kepolisian Daerah Sulawesi Selatan ikut mengikuti upacara pemberangkatan pasukan Operasi Tinombala di Kantor Polda Sulsel, Makassar, 6 Agustus 2016. Sebanyak 105 porsenil Brimob Polda Sulsel diberangkatkan dalam operasi tinombala di Poso. TEMPO/Fahmi Ali





Seorang porsenil pasukan brimob mencium anaknya saat mengikuti upacara pemberangkatan pasukan Operasi Tinombala di Kantor Polda Sulsel, Makassar, 6 Agustus 2016. 105 porsenil Brimob tersebut dikirim ke Poso guna mencari 18 orang terduga teroris kelompok jaringan Santoso yang masih berada di hutan Poso Sulawesi Tengah. TEMPO/Fahmi Ali





Anggota Brimob merangkul keluarganya usai upacara pelepasan di Polda Sulselbar, Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, 6 Agustus 2016. ANTARA FOTO





Seorang anak ikut melepas Pasukan Brimob Kepolisian Daerah Sulawesi Selatan dalam upacara pemberangkatan pasukan Operasi Tinombala di Kantor Polda Sulsel, Makassar, 6 Agustus 2016. TEMPO/Fahmi Ali






Kapolda Sulselbar Irjen Pol Anton Charliyan (kiri) memeriksa pasukan Satuan Brimob pada upacara pelepasan di Polda Sulselbar, Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, 6 Agustus 2016. ANTARA FOTO

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

Old Photo credit@mengkom
Anoa+Ceramic Plate
how many units anoa 2 mounted ceramic armor like this?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> Old Photo credit@mengkom
> Anoa+Ceramic Plate
> how many units anoa 2 mounted ceramic armor like this?



One unit, for technology demonstrator only... We choose this for mass production...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bennedict

Garuda Shield 2016
(C)Penkostrad







Police and Military
(C)ianrichardo





700th Raider Infantry Battalion
Credit: webwirabuana
photo by willy_schance

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@oriuploader

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Credit in pic

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

MPA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> MPA




The best CN-235 MPA variant is currently owned by the Airforce...




But they need to consider acquiring CN-235 ASW for the next order...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

pr1v4t33r said:


> Video uji coba RHAN 122B di Pantai Setrojenar beberapa hari lalu.
> 
> View attachment 323614
> 
> Katanya sih jangkauannya sudah 32Km+, tau deh bener apa enggak...



It is very weird that there is no significant progress on these RHan or RKX project after more than 10 years... .. Any info? ...


----------



## MarveL

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 323893
> 
> 
> @oriuploader



apik iki.... joss...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Badak numpang lewat




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1746259612288879





Anoa numpang lewat




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1160368527318923





Video Anoa2, Anoa Amphibi, Badak
_http://www.tribunnews.com/video/2016/08/07/panser-baru-produksi-pt-pindad-diluncurkan-desember-2016_


----------



## mejikuhibiu

pr1v4t33r said:


> The best CN-235 MPA variant is currently owned by the Airforce...
> View attachment 323920
> 
> But they need to consider acquiring CN-235 ASW for the next order...


if im not wrong...right now TNI-AL have 2 or 3 MPA... how many that TNI-AL will purchase MPA....
and what about a progress procurement of Blackhawk and Chinook...


----------



## Bennedict

18m Fast Attack Craft, 20 ordered by the Navy for riverine and inshore operations.
(c)Gombaljaya @Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mejikuhibiu said:


> if im not wrong...right now TNI-AL have 2 or 3 MPA... how many that TNI-AL will purchase MPA....



Navy have 3 CN-235 MPA, 2 more under construction... Further contract is possible in the future.



Bennedict said:


> 18m Fast Attack Craft, 20 ordered by the Navy for riverine and inshore operations.



20 units for the navy + dozens of units for the army.

Philippines procured this type of combat boats earlier than us, yet they only have 6 units until now. Their lattest procurement process for 3 units MPAC is really slow and keep getting postponed


----------



## MacanJawa

its nice to see TNI progress


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KAL-28, fast patrol boat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKRI

*Pitch Black 2016*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Built by Palindo Marine Shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

KOWAL. Beauty but deadly. Repost from FSM, credit to asiamonica117007.





Combat Diver Sat 81 Gultor Kopassus in Close Circuit exercise at Kopassus' diving pool. Credit to @indonesian_spetsnaz.





Infantry Batallion 714/Sintuwu Maroso or Yonif 714/SM under command of Korem 132/Tadulako, Kodam VII/Wirabuana. Source yonif714.kodam-wirabuana.mil.id





_Ships taking part in the Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2016 exercise maneuver into formation in the Java Sea, Aug. 6, 2016. http://nasional.kompas.com/read/2016...a.di.laut.jawa_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

*Republic of Indonesia Navy Diponegoro-Class Corvette KRI Diponegoro (365) Departs Joint Base Pearl Harbor-Hickam Following the Conclusion of RIMPAC 2016*
PEARL HARBOR, HI, UNITED STATES
Aug. 5, 2016

Photo by Petty Officer 2nd Class Johans Chavarro 
Navy Public Affairs Support Element Detachment Hawaii 















Republic of Indonesia Navy Diponegoro-class corvette KRI Diponegoro (365) departs Joint Base Pearl Harbor-Hickam following the conclusion of Rim of the Pacific 2016.


----------



## skyhigh88

*CARAT Indonesia 2016*
Java Sea, Indonesia
Aug. 6, 2016

Courtesy Photo
Commander, Logistics Group Western Pacific






























Ships participating in Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2016 steam in formation Aug. 6.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

CN235 MPA (Maritime Patrol Aircraft) Skadron Udara 800 Wing Udara 1 Puspenerbal at Multilateral Naval Exercise (MNE) 2016 in Padang and Mentawai, West Sumatera. Credit to @ericireng.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

*NAVY CHIEF VISITS INDONESIA TODAY TO BOLSTER BILATERAL TIES*




Monday, 08 August 2016
*PNS*
*New Delhi*

*Navy Chief Admiral Sunil Lanba will hold talks with his Indonesian counterpart to further strengthen bilateral ties during his five-day visit there starting Monday. *The visit aims *to consolidate existing maritime cooperation* initiatives with Indonesia *as well as explore new avenues in accordance with India’s ‘Act East Policy.’*

During the visit, Lanba will hold discussions with Indonesian Defence Minister, Chief of Defence Forces, Chief of Indonesian Navy, besides other Senior Dignitaries and Naval Officers.

*India and Indonesia have historical linkages which date back centuries. In the modern era, India and Indonesia have been co-founders of the Non Aligned Movement besides mutually beneficial collaborations in multilateral forums such as, ARF, ADMM+, G20 and WTO.*

*Defence co-operation between India and Indonesia is robust and has seen ascendency through regular ships, aircraft and military delegation visits and training exchanges.* *Both countries had also signed the Defence Cooperation Agreement in 2001. *Indonesia have adjoining Maritime Search and Rescue regions and Exclusive Economic Zones (EEZ) and share similar maritime challenges such as long coastline, extensive EEZ, coastal security, large coastal shipping and fishing fleet, wherein both navies have opportunities to learn from each other’s experiences. In addition, common ground exists for cooperation on a number of issues common to both navies.

With shared maritime boundary, *Maritime Cooperation between the Indian and Indonesian Navies has been robust and one of the strong pillars of bilateral Defence cooperation.* *Indian Navy and Indonesian Navy are partners in the Indian Ocean Naval Symposium (IONS)*, a maritime cooperation construct conceptualised and pioneered by Indian Navy in 2008. *Both countries have been conducting Coordinated Patrols along the International Maritime Boundary Line (IMBL) since 2002 and 27 editions of coordinated patrols have been completed till date.* Both countries had also conducted the first *Bilateral Maritime Exercise in Oct 2015.* *Warships of both countries visit each other’s ports regularly.*

*Both Navies also engage in Navy to Navy Staff Talks which commenced in 2007. The 8th round of staff talks are scheduled to be held in 2017*. *Indonesian Navy was one of the first countries to confirm their participation in the International Fleet Review 2016 *held at Visakhapatnam and participated in the review with a Ship.

The Chief of the Indonesian Navy Admiral Ade Supandi also attended the Review and held bilateral discussions with the Chief of Naval Staff. *Indian Navy too participated in the International Fleet Review conducted by the Indonesian Navy in Apr 2016 as well as the Multilateral Exercise Komodo (MNEK) conducted by the Indonesian Navy.

http://www.dailypioneer.com/nation/navy-chief-visits-indonesia-today-to-bolster-bilateral-ties.html*


----------



## faries

August 4th, Delegates of Defence Services Command and Staff College of Sri Lanka Visit PINDAD.

Delegates of Defence Services Command and Staff College (DSCSC) Sri Lanka to carry out visits to PT Pindad (Persero) on August 4, 2016 received by Head of Business Development, Hery Mochtady in Building Directorate PINDAD Bandung. The delegation numbered 18 people, led by the Head of Delegation, Major General GVDUA Perera.

Through the visit is expected to know more about Indonesia's defense industry and to improve cooperation relations Indonesia and Sri Lanka particularly cooperation in the defense field.

Delegates of DSCSC Sri Lanka received an explanation about the profile as well as products that have been produced by PT Pindad (Persero). After that, DSCSC Sri Lanka are also given the opportunity to question and answer sessions and discussions. Questions raised include Pindad strategy to become a manufacturer of defense equipment and leading security in Asia in 2023 as well as the development of future products.

The delegation then visited the Special Vehicle Division to see the production facilities and the range of products it produces. DSCSC also tried to direct the performance of a variety of weapons in Shooting QA Weapons Division, which launched a new weapon SS2 Subsonic and weapons that won various championships and international shooting competition, SS2 V4 (ryan).

https://www.pindad.com/delegasi-defence-services-command-and-staff-college-sri-lanka-kunjungi-pindad





http://www.koran-sindo.com/news.php?r=0&n=17&date=2016-06-15





https://www.polri.go.id/tentang-galeri.php










Credit to @aw87 at FK.





KRI Salawaku's replating. Credit to alfin2112 at FK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

*KRI Diponegoro, USS Stockdale conduct VBSS Training during RIMPAC*
PACIFIC OCEAN
July 14, 2016

Photo by Petty Officer 3rd Class David Cox
Commander, U.S. 3rd Fleet 




















An Indonesian sailor from the Republic of Indonesia Navy Diponegoro-class corvette KRI Diponegoro (365) boards guided-missile destroyer USS Stockdale (106) for visit, board, search, and seizure training with the ships' crews.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

*RIMPAC 16: Indonesian Commander Visits Troops at Pohakuloa Training Area*
POHAKULOA TRAINING AREA, HAWAII, UNITED STATES
July 20, 2016

Photo by Cpl. Natalie Dillon 
III Marine Expeditionary Force / Marine Corps Installations Pacific 

























Rear Adm. Darwanto S.H., the Indonesian Eastern Fleet commander, visits Indonesian Marines at Pohakuloa Training Area, Hawaii, July 20, 2016. The Marines are participating in Rim of the Pacific 2016


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia allocates USD215 million for new minesweepers
The Indonesian government has approved a sum of USD215 million for the Indonesian Navy's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) bid to acquire new mine countermeasures vessels (MCMVs) and associated systems.






The approval covers the 2015-19 timeframe and will be funded through the country's foreign defence credit programme.

Indonesia currently operates a fleet of nine Type 89 (Kondor II)-class and two Pulau Rengat (Tripartite)-class MCMVs. The vessels were commissioned between the early 1970s and the mid-1980s.

TNI-AL chief of staff, Admiral Ade Supandi, told reports in February 2015 that the service is seeking to replace its two Pulau Rengat boats, KRI _Pulau Rengat_ and KRI _Pulau Rupat_ .

_http://www.janes.com/article/62808/indonesia-allocates-usd215-million-for-new-minesweepers_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

High-Speed Chaser Unit - Indonesian PSF (Presidential Security Forces) with Yamaha FZ1 1000cc





Indonesian Marines training at USMC base, Camp Pandleton, California.




photo : Dimas Adi Prabowo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

Is it true that PTDI got the license to assemble C295 .. but .. They can't sell it to the other countries?

If true, This is an evidence to show the stupidity of your people in negotiation with Airbus ...

As a friend, I can't still understand why you can make that "bad decision" ... I am also afraid that you did that stupid thing in purchasing military equipment from others ...


----------



## CountStrike

*

Vietnam Interested in Buying CN-295 Aircraft, VP Kalla Says*
Zoom Out Zoom In Normal
*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Indonesian Vice President Jusuf Kalla said that Vietnam is interested in buying the CN-295 aircrafts produced by state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia.

CN-295 is a military aircraft that could be used as a civilian commuter aircraft in the latest inventory list of PT Dirgantara Indonesia.

Air Force already has a line of CN-295 (C-295 according to the nomenclature given Airbus Military as a manufacturer of origin / licensees), which is incorporated into the Air Squadron 2, stationed at the Main Air Base Halim Perdanakusuma in Jakarta.

Turboprop aircraft production license held by Airbus Military is said to be of the same class with A-27 Spartan-made Alenia, Italy.

"Earlier we talked about the plan of the purchase of CN-295," said Kalla, after a bilateral meeting with Deputy Prime Minister of Vietnam, Trinh Dinh Dung on the sidelines of the World Economic Forum on ASEAN in 2016, in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia on Thursday (2/6).

However, Kalla did not explain technically on the aircraft purchase plan, including the number of units to be purchased.

Countries that have ordered the CN-235 include South Korea and Brunei Darussalam.



*ANTARA*
http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/0...ested-in-Buying-CN-295-Aircraft-VP-Kalla-Says

*DKB Serahkan Kapal KRI Tarakan 905 Pesanan TNI AL*
Akhmad Mabrori Senin, 08/08/2016 12:32 WIB
AddThis Sharing Buttons





KRI Tarakan 905
Istimewa
Kabar24.com, JAKARTA - BUMN galangan kapal PT Dok & Perkapalan Kodja Bahari (DKB) menyerahkan kapal bantu cair minyak (BCM) KRI Tarakan-905 kepada TNI-Angkatan Laut (AL).

Penyerahan kapal tanker tersebut dilakukan secara simbolis dengan penandatanganan serah terima kapal BCM itu oleh Dirut DKB, SA Bandung Bismono kepada Kepala Staf TNI AL (KSAL) Ade Supandi, digalangan 2-DKB yang berlokasi di Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok Jakarta, pagi hari ini, Senin (8/8/2016).

Bandung Bismono mengatakan, kapal BCM merupakan kapal tanker dengan tehnologi mutakhir yang akan melengkapi jajaran armada TNI AL yang dibangun pertama kalinya oleh anak bangsa.

Kapal tersebut dilengkapi dengan sistem replenisment at sea (RAS) sesuai standar NATO yang dapat mengisi bahan bakar dua kapal sekaligus sambil berlayar di tengah laut.

Dia mengatakan, guna menjami kapal tanker BCM/KRI Tarakan-905 ini benar benar aman dan siap untuk dioperasikan, maka kegiatan seluruh pembangunan dan pengawasan tehnis telah dilakukan sesuai standar yang yang ditetapkan.

"Ini merupakan rangkaian kegiatan proses pembangunan kapal yang merupakan satu kesatuan dalam kontrak pengadaan material," paparnya.

Bandung menyatakan,BUMN tersebut akan terus mendukung TNI AL dalam menjaga pertahanan RI, dan saat ini dua kapal Tank lainnya pesanan pesanan TNI AL juga masih dikerjakan di DKB.

"Kapal Tank 1 dan 2 yang masih dalam pengerjaan itu juga kami targetkan dapat selesai pada pertengahan 2017,"tuturnya.

Pesanan kapak BCM atau KRI Tarakan -905 berdasarkan kontrak jual beli antara Kementerian Pertahanan dan PT.DKB pada tahun 2011.

Kepala Staf TNI AL Ade Supandi mengatakan, KRI Tarakan 905 dipacu penyelesaiannya dan membutuhkan kesempurnaan.

KSAL berharap, kapal ini bukan hanya angkut minyak di daerah operasi tetapi bisa melaksanakan pembekalan di laut sambil tetap berlayar untuk mendukung kapal-kapal perang RI.

Dengan adanya kapal BCM ini,imbuhnya menjadikan peran yang lebih strategis terhadap kapal kapal TNI AL sekaligus membangun kemandirian tehnologi dan industri nasional.

"Ini sesuai instruksi Presiden Joko Widodo, spesifikasi kapal ini harus bisa dibangun dan diselaikan oleh industri galangan dalam negeri,"ujar KSAL.

http://kabar24.bisnis.com/read/20160808/15/573036/dkb-serahkan-kapal-kri-tarakan-905-pesanan-tni-al

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UMNOPutra

CountStrike said:


> *
> Vietnam Interested in Buying CN-295 Aircraft, VP Kalla Says*
> 
> *TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Indonesian Vice President Jusuf Kalla said that Vietnam is interested in buying the CN-295 aircrafts produced by state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia.
> 
> CN-295 is a military aircraft that could be used as a civilian commuter aircraft in the latest inventory list of PT Dirgantara Indonesia.
> 
> Air Force already has a line of CN-295 (C-295 according to the nomenclature given Airbus Military as a manufacturer of origin / licensees), which is incorporated into the Air Squadron 2, stationed at the Main Air Base Halim Perdanakusuma in Jakarta.
> 
> Turboprop aircraft production license held by Airbus Military is said to be of the same class with A-27 Spartan-made Alenia, Italy.
> 
> "Earlier we talked about the plan of the purchase of CN-295," said Kalla, after a bilateral meeting with Deputy Prime Minister of Vietnam, Trinh Dinh Dung on the sidelines of the World Economic Forum on ASEAN in 2016, in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia on Thursday (2/6).
> 
> However, Kalla did not explain technically on the aircraft purchase plan, including the number of units to be purchased.
> 
> Countries that have ordered the CN-235 include South Korea and Brunei Darussalam.



Refer to my previous post ...Airbus will be very happy to get yopur VP as their "Salesman" ...

This is a crazy things ,,, Your VP will be "ashame" and also in a "Big Trouble" if he kows that PTDI (under license agreement with Airbus) can not sell its C295 outside Indonesia ...


----------



## skyhigh88

*2nd Multilateral Naval Exercise Komodo 2016: Sea Phase*
Exercise Komodo aims at assessing the readiness and collaboration among the world's navies. The exercise will witness the participation of 35 nations, including 18 Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), and the member states. The first Komodo was organized in 2014 and held in Batam, Indonesia.

A total of 49 warships were involved in this event. 29 warships from the Indonesian Navy and 20 warships from 15 partner countries namely *Australia, Bangladesh, Brunei, China, France, India, Japan, Malaysia, Papua New Guinea, Russia, Singapore, Sri Lanka, Thailand, United States, and Vietnam*.

Padang, Indonesia
April 2016

Photos by: TNI AL










Diponegoro-class corvette KRI Sultan Hasanuddin (366)





Diponegoro-class corvette KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda (367)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pojokunduh

pr1v4t33r said:


> KAL-28, fast patrol boat
> View attachment 324102
> 
> View attachment 324092
> 
> View attachment 324089
> 
> View attachment 324090


rcws nya belum ada yah om?


----------



## CountStrike

Malaysia-Man always jealous with Indonesia...


----------



## faries

Silmy Karim, former PINDAD CEO, appointed by the Ministry of SOEs to become Managing Director of PT Barata Indonesia (Persero). PT Barata is one of the companies included in the Indonesian Railway Components Association (IRMA). Managing Director of Barata is chairman of IRMA. Silmy first job is to ensure the transfer of technology for the fast train components. 

I hope his successor was able to pass the proposed acquisition of the company and improve the quality of products and create new products more futuristic in terms of technology.

http://finance.detik.com/read/2016/...my-karim-dapat-misi-khusus-dari-rini-soemarno


----------



## pr1v4t33r

pojokunduh said:


> rcws nya belum ada yah om?


Seperti biasa, yang penting platform kapalnya jadi dulu dan bisa buat patroli.. senjata menyusul...



faries said:


> Silmy Karim, former PINDAD CEO, appointed by the Ministry of SOEs to become Managing Director of PT Barata Indonesia (Persero). PT Barata is one of the companies included in the Indonesian Railway Components Association (IRMA). Managing Director of Barata is chairman of IRMA. Silmy first job is to ensure the transfer of technology for the fast train components.
> 
> http://finance.detik.com/read/2016/...my-karim-dapat-misi-khusus-dari-rini-soemarno



LEN ke PINDAD, PINDAD ke BARATA, BARATA ke LEN, rotasi...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

@pr1v4t33r refreshment, tour of duty...many rumours about Silmy's rotation in neighbour forum.





Pindad's excavator line production. https://www.pindad.com/gallery


----------



## CountStrike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Not surprising if we take a look at their incompetance...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pathetic, miserable rifle... called Vita Berapi...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aderessag

pr1v4t33r said:


> Seperti biasa, yang penting platform kapalnya jadi dulu dan bisa buat patroli.. senjata menyusul...
> 
> 
> 
> LEN ke PINDAD, PINDAD ke BARATA, BARATA ke LEN, rotasi...
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising if we take a look at their incompetance...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low class, pathetic, miserable rifle... called Vita Berapi...




Hahaha . salam member baru . Sudah lama jadi silent reader . please someone make a forum to malaysian guy . kasian liatnya . .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

skyhigh88 said:


>


can't wait to see lil sigma touring together with big sigma
any pics about sea replenishment ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Surrender – Salman (left) guards East Indonesia Mujahidin (MIT) leader Santoso (right) in a forest in Poso, Central Sulawesi. Salman reportedly surrendered to the Operation Tinombala task force on Sunday afternoon.(Courtesy of the Operation Tinombala Task Force/-). See on his "trigger discipline". Santoso (head of terrorist group, already dead) sling Pindad's SS1.
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/08/08/one-more-mit-member-surrenders.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

*Senior Leaders of Korps Marinir Indonesia in PACOM Amphibious Leaders Symposium 2016 (PALS-16)*
PALS brings together senior leaders of allied and partner nations from the Indo-Asia Pacific region to discuss key aspects of maritime/amphibious operations, capability development, crisis response, and interoperability. Twenty-two countries, including the U.S., are participating.

CAMP PENDLETON, CALIFORNIA, UNITED STATES
SAN DIEGO, CALIFORNIA, UNITED STATES
July 2016

Photos by U.S. Marine Corps Forces, Pacific





U.S. Marine Corps Lt. Gen. John A. Toolan, commanding general of Fleet Marine Force, Pacific, speaks to the Commandant of the Indonesian Marine Corps, Brig. Gen. R.M. Trusono, during the opening ceremony of the USPACOM Amphibious Leaders Symposium (PALS) in San Diego, Calif., July 10, 2016. 





Indonesian Marine Corps Commander Robert Marpaung, center-left, discusses seabasing capabilities to senior U.S. and foreign military leaders participating in the USPACOM Amphibious Leaders Symposium (PALS) in San Diego, Calif., July 12, 2016. 





Indonesian Marine Corps Col. Hermanto, assistant for planning to Indonesian Marine Corps Commander, asks a question during the USPACOM Amphibious Leaders Symposium (PALS) in San Diego, Calif., July 11, 2016. 






U. S. Marine Lt. Col. Koichi Takagi, Marine Attaché to Indonesia, translates a discussion on the Landing Craft Air Cushion to Brigadier General R.M. Trusono, Commandant of the Indonesian Marine Corps, at the USPACOM Amphibious Leaders Symposium 2016 (PALS-16) at sea, near Camp Pendleton, Calif., on July 13, 2016.





Rear Admiral I.N.G.N. Ary Atmaja, S.E., assistant chief of the Indonesian Navy for operations, listens during a discussion on the Landing Craft Air Cushion at the USPACOM Amphibious Leaders Symposium 2016 (PALS-16) at sea, near Camp Pendleton, Calif., on July 13, 2016. 





Senior U.S. and foreign military leaders attend a brief on the Tactical Water Purification System during the USPACOM Amphibious Leaders Symposium (PALS) on Camp Pendleton, Calif., July 13, 2016.





Assistant Chief of the Indonesian Navy for Operations, Rear Admiral I.N.G.N.Ary Atmaja, S.E., poses for a photo in front of a recovery vehicle during the USPACOM Amphibious Leaders Symposium (PALS) on U.S. Marine Corps Base Camp Pendleton, Calif., July 13, 2016.





Senior Republic of Indonesia military leaders disembark from a Landing Craft Air Cushion during an amphibious landing demonstration at the USPACOM Amphibious Leaders Symposium (PALS) on Camp Pendleton, Calif., July 13, 2016. 




jek_sperrow said:


> can't wait to see lil sigma touring together with big sigma
> any pics about sea replenishment ?



Same here! Next year we will see the two sigma classes steaming together... So far i havent seen any pics of TNI AL ships engaging in sea replenishment... but for sure i will post them here if i came across any.. Maybe soon they will have pics of KRI Tarakan 905 activities

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

all pic are not mine 

Pitch Black 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

UMNOPutra said:


> Refer to my previous post ...Airbus will be very happy to get yopur VP as their "Salesman" ...
> 
> This is a crazy things ,,, Your VP will be "ashame" and also in a "Big Trouble" if he kows that PTDI (under license agreement with Airbus) can not sell its C295 outside Indonesia ...



We have several under license airplanes and helicopter production with Airbus and Bell. It is true, including C 295, but dont forget that C 295 comes from CN 235 program that is designed and funded by both Spain (now EADS) and Indonesia (Nurtanio-now PT Dirgantara) thats why we have the right to sell C 295 to other countries. You need to undertand about where the "N" comes from in term of CN 235 program (starting in 80's)



pr1v4t33r said:


> Seperti biasa, yang penting platform kapalnya jadi dulu dan bisa buat patroli.. senjata menyusul...
> 
> 
> 
> LEN ke PINDAD, PINDAD ke BARATA, BARATA ke LEN, rotasi...



Good rotation, so thats LEN electronics product will have huge chance to support Pindad products (Anoa, Badak, and medium tank program hopefully).

With Silmy Karim in Barata, so I hope Barata will do some research on engine production thats later can support Pindad as well. In the long run, we have to develop our own engine in which Barata (heavy industry) is our last hope.


----------



## skyhigh88

*Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) in Multinational Peacekeeping Exercise Khaan Quest 2016* 
Khan Quest 2016 is an annual multinational peacekeeping operations exercise conducted in Mongolia and is the capstone exercise for this year’s Global Peace Operations Initiative program.
FIVE HILLS TRAINING AREA, ULAANBAATAR, MONGOLIA
May to June 2016





Photo by U.S. Marine Corps Forces, Pacific 





Members of the Indonesia National Armed Forces stand by in formation during the Khan Quest 2016 opening ceremony in Mongolia. 





A formation of multinational troops particpate in the Khaan Quest opening ceremony held at Five Hills Training Center, Mongolia, May 22, 2016.





Indonesian Army service members march during the Khaan Quest 2016 closing ceremony, June 4, at Five Hills Training Area, Mongolia.





Members of the Indonesian National Armed Forces performed a traditional martial arts dance during a cultural night as part of Khaan Quest 2016.





Indonesian Army service members stand in formation for the Khaan Quest 2016 closing ceremony, June 4, at Five Hills Training Area, Mongolia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

faries said:


> The following specifications Nora GS-B52 155 mm howitzer cannon of Serbia:
> 1. Shots technology using computerized technology.
> 2. Speed Shot 6-12 rounds per minute.
> 3. Achieve Maximum Distance 67 Km.
> 4. Vehicle Speed on Highway 90 km / h, Cross-Terrain Vehicle Speed 15 km / h.



Rate of fire for Nora B52 is 4 rounds per minute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

thank you for your information @proka89, its information taken directly from military (pussenarmed)'s website during a presentation from a dealer company #cmiiw


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Uji sliding roket RHAN 122B





Program retrovit AMX masih terus berlanjut





Pindad' exhibition in Solo today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

pr1v4t33r said:


> Then your info is more valid. Nexter Caesar rate of fire is around 6 round per minute, and it is semi automatic. Nora B52 have fully automatic firing mechanism, so it should have higher rate of fire.



Yes Nora does have fully automatic firing mechanism, but cannon cradle used on Nora B 52, restricts the rate of fire on just 4 rounds per minute. Because of this automatic loader on Nora B52 demands that gun barrel has to be in certain position before loading, which restricts rate of fire. Example of this:






From 2:20

Visit of armyrecognition to Nora B52 factory in Serbia:






Rate of fire from 3:30.

I can also give you guys full conceptual study(in serbian) of Nora B 52 written by chief engineer of Nora B52 (Anastas Paligoric). When Nora was first designed idea was to use some parts from 130mm M46 gun to cheapen the production cost. One of those parts is cradle from M46. Now they are making their own cradles, but those are still basically strengthen M46 cradles, which demands that gun has to be in 40 degrees elevation, when loaded with auto loader. They still consider that 4 rounds/minute is satisfactory rate of fire. 6-12 rounds per minute is bullshit.

Above mentioned cradle:


----------



## pr1v4t33r

proka89 said:


> They still consider that 4 rounds/minute is satisfactory rate of fire.



Then i guess they were promoting the latest version, K2 maybe, that have higher rate of fire.


----------



## proka89

pr1v4t33r said:


> Then i guess they were promoting the latest version that have higher rate of fire.



Possible but i doubt it. The latest version of Nora B52 is what you saw was exported to Bangladesh. And that one has a rate of fire of 4 rounds per minute. Similar version is supposed to enter Serbian Army technical test center in this year. This is the Nora for Serbian Army from this year:


----------



## pr1v4t33r

proka89 said:


> Possible but i doubt it. The latest version of Nora B52 is what you saw was exported to Bangladesh. And that one has a rate of fire of 4 rounds per minute. Similar version is supposed to enter Serbian Army technical test center in this year. This is the Nora for Serbian Army from this year:



Can you share any link for us to check the technical spec for this SPH..?

Some sources on the internet state that Nora B52 can fire 6-12 projectiles per minute depending on version. First 3 rounds fire in 20 seconds.


----------



## proka89

pr1v4t33r said:


> Can you share any link for us to check the technical spec for this SPH..?



http://www.yugoimport.com/en/proizvodi/nora-b-52k1-155mm52cal-self-propelled-gun-howitzer

http://www.armyrecognition.com/serb...hnical_data_sheet_specifications_picture.html

Version for Serbian army has more details, but it's on Serbian only:
http://www.yugoimport.com/lat/proizvodi/samohodna-top-haubica-155-mm-nora-b52


----------



## MacanJawa

proka89 said:


> http://www.yugoimport.com/en/proizvodi/nora-b-52k1-155mm52cal-self-propelled-gun-howitzer
> 
> http://www.armyrecognition.com/serb...hnical_data_sheet_specifications_picture.html
> 
> Version for Serbian army has more details, but it's on Serbian only:
> http://www.yugoimport.com/lat/proizvodi/samohodna-top-haubica-155-mm-nora-b52



dude can nora SPH use same ammo with caesar or generic 155mm towed altilery?


----------



## proka89

MacanJawa said:


> dude can nora SPH use same ammo with caesar or generic 155mm towed altilery?


Nora B 52 can use any kind of 155mm ammo.



pr1v4t33r said:


> Thanks... but i can't find any detail regarding the rate of fire for this SPH on the official website.



Because they didn't post one. But for all versions in use today, rate of fire is 4 rounds per minute.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PTTA Skadron Udara 51


----------



## afiq0110

hallo... udah lama jadi silent reader... ikutan nimbrung yach... salam kenal dari Jambi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

So does Nora B52 on the chart list? i hope that TNI add more CAESAR, rather than have multiple similiar platform for easy maintenance. Just look at this version of CAESAR 





and complement with this




nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

jek_sperrow said:


> So, does Nora B52 on the list?



Could be, since this SPH were introduced and presented last week.






Our budget to acquire additional field artillery system is around $360 million, and we acquired 37 units Caesar for only $240 million few years ago... so, we have a lot of room to improvise here...


----------



## papacita

pr1v4t33r said:


> Our budget to acquire additional field artillery system is around $360 million, and we acquired 37 units Caesar for only $240 million few years ago... so, we have a lot of room to improvise here...
> View attachment 324282



In newer budget it's only $124.5m though..


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia allocates USD215 million for new minesweepers*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
08 August 2016


The Indonesian government has approved a sum of USD215 million for the Indonesian Navy's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) bid to acquire new mine countermeasures vessels (MCMVs) and associated systems.

The approval covers the 2015-19 timeframe and will be funded through the country's foreign defence credit programme.

Indonesia currently operates a fleet of nine Type 89 (Kondor II)-class and two Pulau Rengat (Tripartite)-class MCMVs. The vessels were commissioned between the early 1970s and the mid-1980s.

TNI-AL chief of staff, Admiral Ade Supandi, told reports in February 2015 that the service is seeking to replace its two Pulau Rengat boats, KRI _Pulau Rengat_ and KRI_Pulau Rupat_ .

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options **ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(131 of 184 words)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

papacita said:


> In newer budget it's only $124.5m though..
> View attachment 324290


what's tha candidate for the heavy lift helicopter?


----------



## skyhigh88

*Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff hosts full honors welcome for the Chief of Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI)*
The Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff (CJCS) is, by U.S. law, the highest-ranking military officer in the United States Armed Forces and is the principal military advisor to the President, the National Security Council, the Homeland Security Council, and the Secretary of Defense.

*JOINT BASE MYER-HENDERSON HALL, VIRGINIA, UNITED STATES; and*
*WASHINGTON, DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA, UNITED STATES*

February 2016

Photos by 
Defense Imagery Management Operations Center
Office of the Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff






























U.S. Marine Gen. Joseph F. Dunford Jr., chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, and Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo, commander in chief, Indonesian National Defense Forces, render honors during a ceremony welcoming Nurmantyo hosted at Conmy Hall on Joint Base Myer-Henderson Hall, Va., Feb. 18, 2016.










U.S. Marine Gen. Joseph F. Dunford Jr., chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, meets with Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo, Commander-in-Chief, Indonesian National Defense Forces, at the Pentagon, Feb. 18, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

skyhigh88 said:


> *Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff hosts full honors welcome for the Chief of Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI)*
> The Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff (CJCS) is, by U.S. law, the highest-ranking military officer in the United States Armed Forces and is the principal military advisor to the President, the National Security Council, the Homeland Security Council, and the Secretary of Defense.
> 
> *JOINT BASE MYER-HENDERSON HALL, VIRGINIA, UNITED STATES; and*
> *WASHINGTON, DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA, UNITED STATES*
> 
> February 2016
> 
> Photos by
> Defense Imagery Management Operations Center
> Office of the Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Marine Gen. Joseph F. Dunford Jr., chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, and Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo, commander in chief, Indonesian National Defense Forces, render honors during a ceremony welcoming Nurmantyo hosted at Conmy Hall on Joint Base Myer-Henderson Hall, Va., Feb. 18, 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Marine Gen. Joseph F. Dunford Jr., chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, meets with Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo, Commander-in-Chief, Indonesian National Defense Forces, at the Pentagon, Feb. 18, 2016.



acara apa ini? did indonesia get free goodies from america?


----------



## Kalazan

Hello all idn member..i'm new here. happy to join with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## papacita

jek_sperrow said:


> what's tha candidate for the heavy lift helicopter?



Ch-47d/f. There are rumors that we're interested in mi-26 as well..


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force new CN-235 MPA equipped with the Selex SAGE 600 Electronic Support Measure (ESM) System. Credit to Rio Laksono Pambudi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

MacanJawa said:


> acara apa ini? did indonesia get free goodies from america?



No details were provided. Maybe silahturami and business talks.



Kalazan said:


> Hello all idn member..i'm new here. happy to join with you.



Welcome! The more the merrier!



papacita said:


> Ch-47d/f. There are rumors that we're interested in mi-26 as well..



I see that both the Air Force and the Army are getting heavy lift helicopters (Heli angkut berat & Heli angkut kelas berat). Is it posible that we will get both Chinook and MI-26? I am personaly hoping for AU and AD to get Chinooks


----------



## mandala

jek_sperrow said:


> what's tha candidate for the heavy lift helicopter?


AFAIK...

TNI-AD Heavy Lift Helicopter ---> CH-47F Chinook & Mi-26
TNI-AU Heavy Lift Helicopter ---> AW101


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

if I'm not mistaken, @madokafc says it will be composite between Chinook and Mi-26 @papacita @jek_sperrow





Mi-35P Penerbad. Credit to Deddy Susanto. Photo source: https://www.instagram.com/p/BI2IwXsgl1-/ Thanks to @supermarine at FK.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1161926587163117




Uji kesiapan deck helicopter di KRI Tarakan-905. Source FSM, Repost from DM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

jek_sperrow said:


> So does Nora B52 on the chart list? i hope that TNI add more CAESAR, rather than have multiple similiar platform for easy maintenance. Just look at this version of CAESAR
> View attachment 324261
> 
> 
> and complement with this
> View attachment 324270
> 
> nice


Well I hope it happens and it would be great boost. By the way at what stage is your Medium Tank project ????


----------



## mandala

Nice photo of the Indonesian Marine Corps new RM-70 Vampir MLRS. Credit to Ashar R.Sjarfi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

all #specops picture credit to @peterthesheepdog





Milspec Photographer. #somewhereonindonesianterritory #tacticallife #noeasyday #specops#bluejeansarmy #indonesianarmy #canon @peterthesheepdog




Quick Reaction Force unit @peterthesheepdog

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Shooting the moon*
_Overlooked Indonesian weaponry manufacturer slowly appears on world radar._

The Pindad SS1-V1 left not only a definite hole in the US Marine Corps' body armor, but also a big impression on participants of the recent Rim of Pacific joint military training in the Kaneohe Bay Marine Corps Base, Hawaii.






Admiration for the Indonesian-made assault rifle was sparked during a zeroing test on July 10. A zeroing test, conducted at a range of 25 meters, measures the power of each participating corps before the joint training begins.

Major Indra Fauzi Umar, who was among delegations of 28 countries at the joint training event, said Indonesia was put in one group with the US, Australia and New Zealand during the test. The US Marine Corps brought the M4 with them and Australia the Steyr AUG, while New Zealand retreated from the test.

According to him, the plate in the body armor vest is 1.75 centimeters thick. The M4 and Steyr AUG were only able to bend the plate, but failed to penetrate it. However, the SS1-V1 did the job successfully, leaving a hole in the plate.

"The news quickly spread to other participants, who immediately lined up to try our rifle," he proudly told The Jakarta Post at the weapon’s factory in Bandung on July 13.

*Tank approaching*
_After successes in rifle development, Pindad began to manufacture armored vehicles and launched the Anoa in 2008. The 6x6 armored personnel carrier is an upgraded version of the French Véhicule de l'Avant Blindé (VAB), which was used by the Indonesian army._






In 2011, it launched the 4x4 armored personnel carrier Komodo, with around 80 percent of the components made locally. This gave the company confidence to build more complex military vehicles, like a medium battle tank.

"_We are looking to launch our medium tank in 2017._ We are developing it with FNSS Savunma Sistemleri Turkey since 2013. Currently, it is in the prototype phase," Silmy said, adding that the company was also considering to build a civil version as the “Indonesian Humvee”.






readmore: _http://www.thejakartapost.com/longform/2016/08/08/shooting-the-moon.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sneak peek of 110 meter OPV for BAKAMLA, under construction at Palindo Marine Shipyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## skyhigh88

From the past...
*USS Pinckney, KRI Slamet Riyadi conduct CARAT Indonesia 2014 Training Exercise*
SOUTH CHINA SEA
June 2014

Courtesy Photos from Commander, U.S. 7th Fleet Public Affairs 





Replenishment approaches exercise.
















The Arleigh Burke-class guided missile destroyer USS Pinckney (DDG 91) and the Ahmad Yani-class frigate KRI Slamet Riyadi (KRI 352) practice tactical maneuvers. 





The Arleigh Burke-class guided missile destroyer USS Pinckney (DDG 91) and the Ahmad Yani-class frigate KRI Slamet Riyadi (KRI 352), rendezvous in the South China Sea. Both ships are participating in a passing exercise (PASSEX) as part of Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2014. (U.S. Navy photo by Cryptologic Technician 3rd Class Raul Sanchez/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Tarakan 905, 122 meter replenishment oiler vessel

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mejikuhibiu

mandala said:


> AFAIK...
> 
> TNI-AD Heavy Lift Helicopter ---> CH-47F Chinook & Mi-26
> TNI-AU Heavy Lift Helicopter ---> AW101


how about Navy... does navy have a plan to purchase Heavy lift Helicopter


----------



## MacanJawa

Zarvan said:


> Well I hope it happens and it would be great boost. By the way at what stage is your Medium Tank project ????



prototype maybe, progress still not unveiled


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Promoting PINDAD' Badak FSV to egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

mejikuhibiu said:


> how about Navy... does navy have a plan to purchase Heavy lift Helicopter



i think there's no plan for navy...they play at the sea. if they need..it should be.. heavy...big ship.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KAL-28 buatan Palindo Marine





Kondisi LST AT-2, yang dikerjakan Dok Kodja Bahari

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kalazan

pr1v4t33r said:


> KRI Tarakan 905, replenishment oiler vessel




Such a great achievement for TNI AL and indonesian shipyard...AFAIK this the 1st oiler ship for navy. it should be trial for ASAP and then for RAS practice with indonesian navy warship. a practice that always done with other country oiler ship. By the way...how many capacity the oil KRI Tarakan can carry for supply other ship?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kalazan said:


> Such a great achievement for TNI AL and indonesian shipyard...AFAIK this the 1st oiler ship for navy. it should be trial for ASAP and then for RAS practice with indonesian navy warship. a practice that always done with other country oiler ship. By the way...how many capacity the oil KRI Tarakan can carry for supply other ship?



Indonesian navy already have quite a few replenishment ship before. But KRI Tarakan is the 1st locally built RAS vessel for the navy.


----------



## Kalazan

pr1v4t33r said:


> Promoting PINDAD' Badak FSV to egypt
> View attachment 324429



Why not promote anoa dessert version?. I read in earlier post....pindad testing anoa that has been modified for operation in dessert. (Middle east weather and condition)



pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesian navy already have quite a few replenishment ship
> View attachment 324457


My bad...., but sorry...do they still have a capability for RAS for now time? so far there are very rare a RAS practice within navy ships.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

RAS between 2 Indonesian Van Speijk Class Frigate and KRI Arun fleet oiler.





RAS between 2 Indonesian LPD and Navy' fleet oiler.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kalazan

pr1v4t33r said:


> RAS between 2 Indonesian Van Speijk Class Frigate and KRI Arun fleet oiler.
> View attachment 324459
> 
> 
> RAS between 2 Indonesian LPD and Navy' fleet oiler.
> View attachment 324464



Great...thanks. they should be put on natuna sea so the Navy patrol ships can patrolling the area in more long time.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Progress pengerjaan kapal Bantu Cair Minyak 95 meter di galangan Anugrah Buana Marine sampai tahun kemarin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Kalazan said:


> i think there's no plan for navy...they play at the sea. if they need..it should be.. heavy...big ship.


big ships...... iver hudfeldt or even Fremm maybe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

pr1v4t33r said:


> Kondisi LST AT-2, yang dikerjakan Dok Kodja Bahari
> View attachment 324455
> 
> View attachment 324454




Slow progress? Looks like not much work being done


----------



## Bennedict

Indonesian Special Forces at ADMM Plus exercise, Brunei
photo credit : PeterTheSheepDog

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

JAKARTA (KRjogja.com) - TNI and Armed Forces of India discussed cooperation between the two countries, especially the Indonesian Navy and the Indian Navy, the field of defense and security which has been going well so far, including the presence of coordinated patrols and joint exercises such as Exercise Cobra Gold and Komodo.

It was delivered by TNI Commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo when receiving a courtesy call from Admiral Sunil India Kasal Lanba, PVSM, AVSM, ADC in the Living Room TNI Commander, the TNI Headquarters Cilankap, East Jakarta, Tuesday (08/09/2016).

TNI Commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo expect, fore young officers of the Navy to exchange experiences and knowledge with the Indian Navy officers, particularly in the field of IT development. "We need to join forces to improve security in the region between India, then Indonesia with other parties. So it really does not affect the global competition that leads to situations that are not good," he said.

Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo expressed his gratitude for the cooperation between the two countries, which has existed so far, especially the Navy and the Indian Navy was present in practice with Komodo Exercise, which was attended by President Ir. Joko Widodo. "Hopefully this relationship more days could be increased again," he said.

http://krjogja.com/web/news/read/5348/Panglima_TNI_Terima_Kunjungan_Kasal_India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia and Ukraine sign military technology accord*
Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
_09 August 2016_

Indonesia and Ukraine have signed an agreement to expand co-operation in defence trade and military technologies, official statements in Jakarta have said. The agreement was signed during Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko's visit to Indonesia, which ended 7 August.

Under the memorandum of understanding (MoU) the two countries will explore areas of potential defence trade, featuring Ukrainian exports to Indonesia and followed by defence industrial co-operation. Statements indicated that the accord will focus on opportunities in aerospace, military vehicles and defence electronics. It will also look to expand co-operation between the two countries' militaries.

Poroshenko said in a press briefing, "The agreement will significantly broaden our opportunities on military-technical, defence and logistics co-operation." 

http://www.janes.com/article/62844/indonesia-and-ukraine-sign-military-technology-accord

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kalazan

mejikuhibiu said:


> big ships...... iver hudfeldt or even Fremm maybe



They all good. but i thin..indian frigate kolkatta class is good too...more cheaper...including there will be more easy in TOT scheme.
for me, indian frigate with customize weapon onboard like navalized S300 is very good option.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

LAPAN Ready to Build Aerospace Airport: between Biak and Morotai.

http://krjogja.com/web/news/read/5391/LAPAN_Siap_Bangun_Bandar_Antariksa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kalazan

katarabhumi said:


> *Indonesia and Ukraine sign military technology accord*
> Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> _09 August 2016_
> 
> Indonesia and Ukraine have signed an agreement to expand co-operation in defence trade and military technologies, official statements in Jakarta have said. The agreement was signed during Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko's visit to Indonesia, which ended 7 August.
> 
> Under the memorandum of understanding (MoU) the two countries will explore areas of potential defence trade, featuring Ukrainian exports to Indonesia and followed by defence industrial co-operation. Statements indicated that the accord will focus on opportunities in aerospace, military vehicles and defence electronics. It will also look to expand co-operation between the two countries' militaries.
> 
> Poroshenko said in a press briefing, "The agreement will significantly broaden our opportunities on military-technical, defence and logistics co-operation."



I hope there will be a TOT on radar technology...esspecialy OTH radar tech. beside a guided missile tech...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Slow progress? Looks like not much work being done


From the looks of it, that might be the case.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1162594637096312

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Kalazan said:


> They all good. but i thin..indian frigate kolkatta class is good too...more cheaper...including there will be more easy in TOT scheme.
> for me, indian frigate with customize weapon onboard like navalized S300 is very good option.


many of Formiler dont care about the ships... the important is "No Yakhont No Party"


----------



## afiq0110

Guys, do any of you have news about our 'rudal petir' project ?


----------



## mandala

Marder IFVs & Astros II MLRS. Credit to Universitas Sebelas Maret & Reyzha Dwi Aryanto.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahakam

New member here, halo semua

*edit : about ship, lika kolkata or others, some of them required a lot of complement (kolkata is 350). Can someone explain why modern frigate/destroyer need that many men's?


----------



## Nike

hmm for new member here please go to introduction thread


----------



## Kalazan

madokafc said:


> hmm for new member here please go to introduction thread


in which menu miss? i can't find the thread before. thanks



mejikuhibiu said:


> many of Formiler dont care about the ships... the important is "No Yakhont No Party"


you got it! koolkata equiped with yakhont or the faster one..Brahmo missile. or go with russian ship..., by default no western ship equiped with yakhont.


----------



## mandala

A convoy of transporters carrying Marder IFVs. Photo taken 45 weeks ago. Credit to thiozaputra.









Kalazan said:


> in which menu miss? i can't find the thread before. thanks


^^^
https://defence.pk/threads/new-introductions.333336/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mahakam

madokafc said:


> hmm for new member here please go to introduction thread



New Introductions

Done Sir/Mam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

faries said:


> LAPAN Ready to Build Aerospace Airport: between Biak and Morotai.
> 
> http://krjogja.com/web/news/read/5391/LAPAN_Siap_Bangun_Bandar_Antariksa



Wow a Spaceport! 

Finally Indonesia can take advantage of our strategic location since we are located beneath the equator line and only few asian countries are gifted with this benefit.

This aricle also mentioned that LAPAN will let international partners to utilize the spaceport including for commercial use! 

This will be a great achievement for Indonesian space program and i hope we can play a bigger role in space exploration and contribute to humanity.

*Indonesia, Vietnam Forge Defense Cooperation*
WEDNESDAY, 10 AUGUST, 2016 | 10:08 WIB





TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu has expressed his country’s wish to enhance friendship relations and cooperation with Vietnam at a meeting with his Vietnamese counterpart General Ngo Xuan Lich.

*Defense Minister Ryamizard arrived in Vietnam on Sunday for a three-day visit,* the Indonesian Embassy in Hanoi said in a press statement released on Tuesday.

During the meeting, *Ryamizard was accompanied by several Defense Ministry officials* and Indonesian Ambassador to Vietnam Ibnu Hadi.

*While in Vietnam, Ryamizard also paid a courtesy call on Vietnamese President Tran Dai Quang.*

*General Lich said Vietnam always considered relations with the Indonesian military and people important and is looking forward to forging traditional relations between the two countries for the benefit of common interests and peace.*

At the meeting the two ministers discussed a wide range of issues of common concern at regional and international levels and described as "positive" the existing defense and security cooperation between the two countries, particularly with regard to the implementation of Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) on enhancing cooperation between defense officials of the two neighboring countries signed in 2010.

*Both sides have agreed to continue the positive development by emphasizing exchange of delegations, conduct joint exercise, to form a mechanism of dialogs to discuss defense policies, continue the joint working group, and create hotline communication between the two defense ministries.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKRI

*KRI TARAKAN 905*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

skyhigh88 said:


> Wow a Spaceport!
> 
> Finally Indonesia can take advantage of our strategic location since we are located beneath the equator line and only few asian countries are gifted with this benefit.
> 
> This aricle also mentioned that LAPAN will let international partners to utilize the spaceport including for commercial use!
> 
> This will be a great achievement for Indonesian space program and i hope we can play a bigger role in space exploration and contribute to humanity.



It is good if you can realize it .. 

Refer to my Indon friend ..He is afraid this will be a "Baru Mahu Akan" project or only "Project Angan-Angan" or may be worse .. .


----------



## Kalazan

UMNOPutra said:


> It is good if you can realize it ..
> 
> Refer to my Indon friend ..He is afraid this will be a "Baru Mahu Akan" project or only "Project Angan-Angan" or may be worse .. .


hello my malon friend..., brainwashed budak malon by the umno. so what? what Will do by malon people? every achievement reached by goodwill. if you like just to life Good, sit, and eat Good food...Just doit. be nice..dont bothering us...my malon friend.


----------



## GraveDigger388

UMNOPutra said:


> It is good if you can realize it ..
> 
> Refer to my Indon friend ..He is afraid this will be a "Baru Mahu Akan" project or only "Project Angan-Angan" or may be worse .. .



And your point is?


----------



## mandala

Marder IFV. Credit to Eko S.Sulistyo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

HarTekNas 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

UMNOPutra said:


> It is good if you can realize it ..
> 
> Refer to my Indon friend ..He is afraid this will be a "Baru Mahu Akan" project or only "Project Angan-Angan" or may be worse .. .



Ow sheez... I just got your point. 

Well, tell your INDONESIAN friend to just sit back, watch, and don't share his pessimistic thoughts with you. At least until there's further update regarding this...

And can you, pretty please, stubborn man...write or say INDONESIA correctly?


----------



## skyhigh88

*TNI-AD Cadets attending the U.S. Naval Academy Foreign Affairs Conference*
U.S. Naval Academy Foreign Affairs Conference brings together more than 150 undergraduate students from the U.S. and overseas for three days of critical discussions, lectures, informal exchanges, and social events.

*ANNAPOLIS, MARYLAND, UNITED STATES*
*April 14, 2016*

Courtesy Photos by Navy Media Content Services 





U.S. Naval Academy Superintendent Vice Adm. Ted Carter presents a plaque to Indonesian Army Cadet Wira J. Andriyanto as a token of appreciation for attending the academy's annual Foreign Affairs Conference.





Indonesian Army Cadet Gora Sahadetna presents a plaque to U.S. Naval Academy Superintendent Vice Adm. Ted Carter in recognition of the academy's role in hosting the annual Foreign Affairs Conference.





U.S. Naval Academy Superintendent Vice Adm. Ted Carter presents a plaque to Indonesian Army Cadet Wira J. Andriyanto as a token of appreciation for attending the academy's annual Foreign Affairs Conference. 





Indonesian Army Attaché Col. Tony Aris Setyawan and Indonesian Army Maj. Budi Alamsyah meet with U.S. Naval Academy Superintendent Vice Adm. Ted Carter in recognition of the academy's role in hosting the annual Foreign Affairs Conference. 





Indonesian Army Attache Col. Tony Aris Setyawan meets with U.S. Naval Academy Superintendent Vice Adm. Ted Carter in recognition of the academy's role in hosting the annual Foreign Affairs Conference.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> Can we all agree not to reply any post regarding this Mal-asia pest? And please delete your post quoting his troll comment.. and clean this thread, okay... i'll delete my post later... thank you __
> 
> 
> don't forget to click the link below to IGNORE this troll!
> _https://defence.pk/members/umnoputra.177728/ignore?_xfToken=164563,1470814001,ec9a61efe06aa75f5462e604d2a3bc96e3a9cba0_


Sir, with all due respect... I consider it's necessary to reply to his clueless statements, just to clear up any wild assumption that will possibly surface if any "news hunter" happened to bump onto any of those misleading shennanigans...

But, I will take your advice..... If I think it's the best move.

Sidenote: I am not trying to start any flame.


----------



## gondes

Hi All...

Just join the forum ... hope I can make more friends here and get and share knowledge about military...

Cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

*Dear my fellow Indonesians,*







*THEREFORE...*


----------



## GraveDigger388

Ya ya.... I made my point in my previous post.

Moving on...


----------



## UMNOPutra

GraveDigger388 said:


> Ow sheez... I just got your point.
> 
> Well, tell your INDONESIAN friend to just sit back, watch, and don't share his pessimistic thoughts with you. At least until there's further update regarding this...
> 
> And can you, pretty please, stubborn man...write or say INDONESIA correctly?



Think and Act positively ... We are also proud if you can achieve and realize your many dreams for your home land country .. But, as I said .. many of my friend who are still studying in KL still don not believe with these kind of news ... they said to many "manipulation" make by your media . which they called it "garbage" 

However, as a friend .. I like to see your dream will come true soon ... and Indon can match with China. India, South Korea and Japan in the aerospace .....


----------



## GraveDigger388

UMNOPutra said:


> Think and Act positively ... We are also proud if you can achieve and realize your many dreams for your home land country .. But, as I said .. many of my friend who are still studying in KL still don not believe with these kind of news ... they said to many "manipulation" make by your media . which they called it "garbage"
> 
> However, as a friend .. I like to see your dream will come true soon ... and Indon can match with China. India, South Korea and Japan in the aerospace .....



Yeah, yeah I get your intention.

Now spell INDONESIA correctly, for god's sake..


----------



## UMNOPutra

We have the similar problems with you .. Terrorism ... and we glad to share our proven record to other country, especially Indonesia .. 
--------------*
Malaysia willing to share its expertise in combating terrorism: Zahid *
By Bernama - 10 August 2016 @ 1:22 PM

BALI: Malaysia offered to share its experience and best practices in countering terrorism at the international level, said Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Dr Ahmad Zahid Hamidi, here, today. He said Malaysia had successfully taken steps to strengthen its legal framework in facing the threat of terrorism and had put in place, new laws as well as amended certain current legislations. “The Security Offences (Special Measures) Act 2012 was enacted for the purpose of maintaining security and public order. Last year, we introduced the Prevention of Terrorism Act 2015 (POTA). It is a preventive law to specifically address terrorist threats. “It provides for the prevention of the commission or support of terrorist acts involving listed terrorist organisations in a country or any part of a foreign country,” he said in his speech at the International Meeting on Counter-Terrorism: Cross Border-Movement of Terrorism. Zahid, who is also Home Minister, said that foreign terrorist fighters or FTFs were fast becoming a phenomenon and everyone needed to stop it. “Malaysia is very concerned that those who intend to join Daesh, including foreigners are using our soil as a transit point before proceeding to join and serve the Daesh in Iraq and Syria. Militants who returned to Malaysia bringing along their radical ideology to influence others, are also a serious matter for us.” He said Malaysia was concerned about terrorist threats, in particular threats posed by Daesh and recent terrorist attacks that took place in Istanbul and the attack on Prophet Muhammad’s Holy Mosque in Madinah, Saudi Arabia proved that Muslim countries were not spared from such threats. “Therefore, I would like to point out that Daesh does not represent Islam, but a radical movement based on radical ideology,” he said. Zahid said to handle the problem, the Malaysian government introduced the Special Measures Against Terrorism in Foreign Countries Act 2015 (SMATA), which provided for the suspension and revocation of the Malaysian travel document of anyone who engaged with listed terrorist organisations. He said in addition, Malaysia had signed treaties on extradition and mutual legal assistance with several countries and the treaties had been very useful in checking the movement of fugitive criminals and could also be applied on terrorists for the prosecution process in other countries. “For Malaysia, border security is very important to stop the movement of terrorists. At our entry points, the Immigration Department monitors each and every one that passes the checkpoints.

Read More : http://www.nst.com.my/news/2016/08/...share-its-expertise-combating-terrorism-zahid


----------



## faries

ALL INDONESIAN BROTHERS, JUST IGNORE HIM.
_https://defence.pk/members/umnoputra.177728/ignore?_xfToken=164563,1470814001,ec9a61efe06aa75f5462e604d2a3bc96e3a9cba0_

General Mulyono Already Set 2 Special Battalion for Release citizens from Abu Sayyaf







Army Chief of Staff Gen. Mulyono has prepared two special battalions to free citizens who were held hostage of the Abu Sayyaf. These forces continue to practice and be ready to depart when prompted. Currently there are about 10 citizens who are still being held hostage.

"I've been training, I've prepared a candidate. Now just wait for commands the Army Commander if asked dispatched me ready berangkatkan. Yes its operations until late October, and I sdh prepare two battalions," said Mulyono at Balai Kartini on the sidelines of a book launch on Wednesday ( 10.08.2016).

Mulyono explain, so just wait for the command of the Armed Forces Commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo whether the team is moving or not.

"I as the own troops, is also used by the TNI commander if there was a government decision we have to perform the task. Related to military duties, I am also ready to run it," he explained. One battalion consists of 700-1000 soldiers.

"Yes I hung TNI commander orders," he insisted again.

http://news.detik.com/berita/327241...u-sayyaf?_ga=1.51575337.1037677905.1470475790

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

He showed up out of nowhere just when our members were at "war" with the chinese and he picks "umno" as his id, obviously he wants us to bash malaysia instead.

=======

*Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) is sending airfighters and helicopters to NTT.*

The "alutsista" will participate in Cakra and Kilat exercise in Kupang.

http://devel.jpnn.com/read/2016/08/09/459716/TNI-AU-Tiba-tiba-Mengerahkan-Pesawat-Tempur-Ke-Kupang-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> HarTekNas 2016
> View attachment 324643
> 
> View attachment 324641
> 
> View attachment 324642


What kind of UAV is that? is that new "BADAK"?

https://www.instagram.com/p/BI6BbKvBic7/?taken-by=pt_pindad
sorry i dont know to show the pic... heheheh


----------



## skyhigh88

*Indonesian Marines Corps in the 70th Anniversary of Indonesia National Armed Forces (TNI)*
Banten, West Java, Indonesia
October 5, 2015

*Photos by Disinfolahta Korps Marinir*





































*TNI are the PEOPLE and the PEOPLE are TNI!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BI6BbKvBic7/?taken-by=pt_pindad
> sorry i dont know to show the pic... heheheh










Svantana said:


> What kind of UAV is that? is that new "BADAK"?



The old Badak FSV prototype most probably.

For UAV, maybe this is the one that currently being developed by BPPT in collaboration with Prof. Josaphat Tetuko ... Looks quite similar, albeit have more polish and mature design...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyhigh88

*Indonesian Marines Corps in the 70th Anniversary of Indonesia National Armed Forces (TNI)*
Banten, West Java, Indonesia
October 5, 2015

*Photos by Disinfolahta Korps Marinir*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*
*Winning the hearts and minds of the people!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

To the Indonesian brothers and sisters please refer any trolling to me. If I need more information about what has been going on, I'll converse with more senior members.

Reactions: Like Like:
 5


----------



## Kalazan

Svantana said:


> What kind of UAV is that? is that new "BADAK"?
> 
> 
> sorry i dont know to show the pic... heheheh


badak can't fly my friend hahaha
harteknas usually initiative by BPPT or Lipi...i guess its new developed or prototype by those organization. but cmiiw


----------



## UMNOPutra

faries said:


> ALL INDONESIAN BROTHERS, JUST IGNORE HIM.
> _https://defence.pk/members/umnoputra.177728/ignore?_xfToken=164563,1470814001,ec9a61efe06aa75f5462e604d2a3bc96e3a9cba0_
> 
> General Mulyono Already Set 2 Special Battalion for Release citizens from Abu Sayyaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army Chief of Staff Gen. Mulyono has prepared two special battalions to free citizens who were held hostage of the Abu Sayyaf. These forces continue to practice and be ready to depart when prompted. Currently there are about 10 citizens who are still being held hostage.
> 
> "I've been training, I've prepared a candidate. Now just wait for commands the Army Commander if asked dispatched me ready berangkatkan. Yes its operations until late October, and I sdh prepare two battalions," said Mulyono at Balai Kartini on the sidelines of a book launch on Wednesday ( 10.08.2016).
> 
> Mulyono explain, so just wait for the command of the Armed Forces Commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo whether the team is moving or not.
> 
> "I as the own troops, is also used by the TNI commander if there was a government decision we have to perform the task. Related to military duties, I am also ready to run it," he explained. One battalion consists of 700-1000 soldiers.
> 
> "Yes I hung TNI commander orders," he insisted again.



This is like a "Soap Opera" ...What will happen if PH still do not allow your TNI to entry their territory?


----------



## MacanJawa

hey where my post? did mod delete my post?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Info from Indomiliter, Denmark really is offering Iver Huitfeldt class frigate to Indonesian Navy...




read the news here: _http://www.indomiliter.com/denmark-...g-and-play-iver-huitfeldt-class-di-indonesia/_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GraveDigger388

UMNOPutra said:


> This is like a "Soap Opera" ...What will happen if PH still do not allow your TNI to entry their territory?



LOL it's like telling a 3rd-layer football player not to train before a big match only because you assume that the chance of the coach putting him in the game is little to none.

This is called preparation. THINGS.CAN.CHANGE!!

Seriously laughing so hard on this..



aderessag said:


> RCWS by Dislitbang & Indomesin Tridaya Bangsa.
> 
> Photo by me.
> #CMIIW.



So.. many RCWS, which one will be the primary system? Oh, btw no image.


----------



## mandala

GraveDigger388 said:


> LOL it's like telling a 3rd-layer football player not to train before a big match only because you assume that the chance of the coach putting him in the game is little to none.
> 
> This is called preparation. THINGS.CAN.CHANGE!!
> 
> Seriously laughing so hard on this..


Don't know why you keep on replying his post while others keep urging you & others to not reply him. Please just ignore him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aderessag

sorry for my _previous post. 

RCWS by Dislitbang & PT Indomesin Tridaya Bangsa

Photo by me .
#CMIIW_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

aderessag said:


> sorry for my _previous post.
> 
> RCWS by Dislitbang & PT Indomesin Tridaya Bangsa
> 
> Photo by me .
> #CMIIW_



nice... please upload more photos... ini buat di instal di kapal patroli ya?


----------



## GraveDigger388

aderessag said:


> sorry for my _previous post.
> 
> RCWS by Dislitbang & PT Indomesin Tridaya Bangsa
> 
> Photo by me .
> #CMIIW_



Neat!!



mandala said:


> Don't know why you keep on replying his post while others keep urging you & others to not reply him. Please just ignore him.



A'ight, consider it done, Chief!

It just feels so wrong to let him slip so easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aderessag

pr1v4t33r said:


> nice... please upload more photos comrade... ini buat di instal di kapal patroli ya?


yes . Anoa too , and For MI-35 .
maaf yaa bahasa inggris saya keraton wkwkwkwkwk.




anyone can identify this ...? i found this on Hakteknas, and i forgot to ask. masalahnya di standnya kagak ada yang jaga .




SSZ Subsonic and anoa 6x6 Amphibious.

saya mau bertanya semisal foto yang saya Upload ada saya plus muka sensor gak papakan...? . maaf user baru .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

aderessag said:


> anyone can identify this ...? i found this on Hakteknas, and i forgot to ask. masalahnya di standnya kagak ada yang jaga ..


Tactical Underwater Drone



aderessag said:


> saya mau bertanya semisal foto yang saya Upload ada saya plus muka sensor gak papakan...? . maaf user baru .



Gak pa2 bro, ekslusive fotonya... top 

Tambahan photo RWS indomesin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

GraveDigger388 said:


> A'ight, consider it done, Chief!
> 
> It just feels so wrong to let him slip so easily.


Thank you.



aderessag said:


> yes . Anoa too , and For MI-35 .


For Anoa yes but not for Mi-35.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

i hope Anoa will equip with 20mm or gatling for fire support


----------



## aderessag

mandala said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> For Anoa yes but not for Mi-35.



Tapi waktu saya tanya ke dislitbang nanti ada tipe buat MI35.


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

This is a bad and unexpected decision made by Singapore ..

There is rumor in Singapore that the mighty Singapore cancelled to purchase F35 because Indonesia has also made decision to cancell their plan to purchase Su-35 ..... 

Do you have any info to support that news?
*
--------------
Enough Air Power? Singapore Drops the F-35 Stealth Fighter*

Singapore has put on hold an order for F-35B stealth combat aircraft.

By Franz-Stefan Gady
August 10, 2016

Singapore is putting on hold plans to procure up to 12 Lockheed-Martin supersonic fifth-generation F-35B stealth multirole fighter jets for the Republic of Singapore Air Force (RSAF), according to the Pentagon’s F-35 program office, Bloomberg News reports.

Singapore’s Permanent Secretary for Defense Development, Ng Chee Kern, purportedly already informed the U.S. Department of Defense in the middle of June about the city state’s decision to postpone the acquisition of four F-35B fighter jets by 2022. (A tentative agreement included an option to buy an additional eight aircraft.)

However, U.S. President Barack Obama was apparently unaware of the mid-June decision taken by the city state. “We welcome Singapore’s interest in purchasing the F-35 aircraft,” he said last week at a White House press conference with Singapore’s Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong.
Enjoying this article? Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.

In 2015, Singapore expressed interest in the F-35B variant, the aircraft’s most complex model designed for use by the United States Marine Corps. “The F-35B is capable of vertical or short takeoffs and vertical landings without requiring a catapult launcher, thanks to a lift fan and a directed thruster,” I noted elsewhere (See: “Finally! US Marine Corps Declares F-35B Operational”).

Singapore joined the F-35 program in 2003 as a so-called Security Cooperation Participant, which allowed the defense ministry to explore configurations and modifications to the aircraft to meet the city state’s specific operational requirements. Only in 2014 did Singapore dispatch a “letter of request”—the first official step in Pentagon’s Foreign Military Sales (FMS) process.

The city state has not revealed why it decided to postpone the procurement and put the contract on hold. According to Bloomberg News, an emailed statement by the Singapore defense ministry noted that “as a small country with no strategic depth, Singapore will always need superior air capabilities to protect its interests and borders.” Furthermore, quoting from a 2013 statement by the country’s defense minister, “our current fleet of fighter aircraft are adequate for our defense needs and the F-35 is still under evaluation.”

Indeed, Singapore may have adequate air power for the time being to deter aggressors. From 2010 to 2014, Singapore received 24 F-15SG combat aircraft from the United States. It is also in the process of upgrading its fleet of 63 F-16C/D/D+ fighter jets. As The Diplomat already reported in 2013:

_With a relatively young fleet of advanced F-15 and F-16 multi-role fighters already in its current fighter inventory, Singapore’s defense establishment will likely want to see several aspects of the JSF program mature before committing to what will be one of the most, if not the most, costly military acquisition programs in Singapore’s history._

Among many defense analysts, Singapore’s possible near-term acquisition of F-35B combat aircraft was always seen as a long shot.

http://thediplomat.com/2016/08/enough-air-power-singapore-drops-the-f-35-stealth-fighter/


----------



## afiq0110

aderessag said:


> Tapi waktu saya tanya ke dislitbang nanti ada tipe buat MI35.



Saya mau tanya... jika 2 perusahaan lokal kita mampu membuat rcws.... entah itu copy paste dari norinco atau darimanalah.... ngapain pindad barter lisensi ss2 dengan rcws rheinmetall.... apa yang menjadi pertimbangannya ?.... kenapa nggak ngejar barter dengan teknologi lain... 8 x 8 misalnya... bantuin dong... terima kasih...

I want to ask you guys a question.... if 2 of our local company had the ability to manufacture rcws.... whwther it was copy paste from norinco or from some else..... why pindad is still bartering ss2 license with rheinmetall rcws ?.... why not aiming another urgent technology... 8 x 8 for example... please respond.... thank you...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

afiq0110 said:


> ngapain pindad barter lisensi ss2 dengan rcws rheinmetall



i never heard of this before


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

UMNOPutra said:


> This is a bad and unexpected decision made by Singapore ..
> 
> There is rumor in Singapore that the mighty Singapore cancelled to purchase F35 because Indonesia has also made decision to cancell their plan to purchase Su-35 .....
> 
> Do you have any info to support that news?
> *
> --------------
> Enough Air Power? Singapore Drops the F-35 Stealth Fighter*
> 
> Singapore has put on hold an order for F-35B stealth combat aircraft.
> 
> By Franz-Stefan Gady
> August 10, 2016
> 
> Singapore is putting on hold plans to procure up to 12 Lockheed-Martin supersonic fifth-generation F-35B stealth multirole fighter jets for the Republic of Singapore Air Force (RSAF), according to the Pentagon’s F-35 program office, Bloomberg News reports.
> 
> Singapore’s Permanent Secretary for Defense Development, Ng Chee Kern, purportedly already informed the U.S. Department of Defense in the middle of June about the city state’s decision to postpone the acquisition of four F-35B fighter jets by 2022. (A tentative agreement included an option to buy an additional eight aircraft.)
> 
> However, U.S. President Barack Obama was apparently unaware of the mid-June decision taken by the city state. “We welcome Singapore’s interest in purchasing the F-35 aircraft,” he said last week at a White House press conference with Singapore’s Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong.
> Enjoying this article? Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
> 
> In 2015, Singapore expressed interest in the F-35B variant, the aircraft’s most complex model designed for use by the United States Marine Corps. “The F-35B is capable of vertical or short takeoffs and vertical landings without requiring a catapult launcher, thanks to a lift fan and a directed thruster,” I noted elsewhere (See: “Finally! US Marine Corps Declares F-35B Operational”).
> 
> Singapore joined the F-35 program in 2003 as a so-called Security Cooperation Participant, which allowed the defense ministry to explore configurations and modifications to the aircraft to meet the city state’s specific operational requirements. Only in 2014 did Singapore dispatch a “letter of request”—the first official step in Pentagon’s Foreign Military Sales (FMS) process.
> 
> The city state has not revealed why it decided to postpone the procurement and put the contract on hold. According to Bloomberg News, an emailed statement by the Singapore defense ministry noted that “as a small country with no strategic depth, Singapore will always need superior air capabilities to protect its interests and borders.” Furthermore, quoting from a 2013 statement by the country’s defense minister, “our current fleet of fighter aircraft are adequate for our defense needs and the F-35 is still under evaluation.”
> 
> Indeed, Singapore may have adequate air power for the time being to deter aggressors. From 2010 to 2014, Singapore received 24 F-15SG combat aircraft from the United States. It is also in the process of upgrading its fleet of 63 F-16C/D/D+ fighter jets. As The Diplomat already reported in 2013:
> 
> _With a relatively young fleet of advanced F-15 and F-16 multi-role fighters already in its current fighter inventory, Singapore’s defense establishment will likely want to see several aspects of the JSF program mature before committing to what will be one of the most, if not the most, costly military acquisition programs in Singapore’s history._
> 
> Among many defense analysts, Singapore’s possible near-term acquisition of F-35B combat aircraft was always seen as a long shot.



Singapore already has a powerful air force in the region. The planned significant upgrade of their F-16 is enough to maintain their numerical and technological superiority. Besides, ASEAN is a peaceful region, there's no intention from its neighbour to invade Singapore or anything. 

It's a sensible decision to put off the purchase of F-35B.....


----------



## Kalazan

afiq0110 said:


> Saya mau tanya... jika 2 perusahaan lokal kita mampu membuat rcws.... entah itu copy paste dari norinco atau darimanalah.... ngapain pindad barter lisensi ss2 dengan rcws rheinmetall.... apa yang menjadi pertimbangannya ?.... kenapa nggak ngejar barter dengan teknologi lain... 8 x 8 misalnya... bantuin dong... terima kasih...
> 
> I want to ask you guys a question.... if 2 of our local company had the ability to manufacture rcws.... whwther it was copy paste from norinco or from some else..... why pindad is still bartering ss2 license with rheinmetall rcws ?.... why not aiming another urgent technology... 8 x 8 for example... please respond.... thank you...


from where you got the news brother? are you serius germany want to licensing ss1 production? while they have one of best H&K? and why you compose a riffle with military vehicle tech? maybe Its ok...but a little weired..


----------



## mandala

aderessag said:


> Tapi waktu saya tanya ke dislitbang nanti ada tipe buat MI35.


Why and what for? Mi-35 already equipped with a fixed twin 30mm gun. Lagipula RCWS cocoknya untuk platform kendaraan darat & laut.

Yg cocok untuk platform helikopter itu rotating belly gun (seperti di Apache) atau chin gun seperti di Light Armed Helicopter (LAH) Korea ini:


----------



## Kalazan

pr1v4t33r said:


>


 
i always have a questions about this beast...how to reload the munition in to the it multiple barrel. is it automatic? or still load manually? thanks for answer


----------



## mandala

Kalazan said:


> i always have a questions about this beast...how to reload the munition in to the it multiple barrel. is it automatic? or still load manually? thanks for answer


Both manually & automatic. Here is a video of the RM-70 Grad automatic loading.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Iveco Trakker 380, modified bulletproof bus from truck chassis, used by PT Freeport Indonesia (PTFI) in Timika, Papua. Manhaul bus bodies modification made by PT Sanggar Sarana Baja.

http://www.indomiliter.com/iveco-trakker-380-truk-yang-disulap-jadi-bus-anti-peluru/


----------



## Nike

faries said:


> Iveco Trakker 380, modified bulletproof bus from truck chassis, used by PT Freeport Indonesia (PTFI) in Timika, Papua. Manhaul bus bodies modification made by PT Sanggar Sarana Baja.
> 
> http://www.indomiliter.com/iveco-trakker-380-truk-yang-disulap-jadi-bus-anti-peluru/



its saddening, why would they still need it in first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afiq0110

pr1v4t33r said:


> i never heard of this before



Luruskan jika saya keliru... bukankah dalam kesepakatan pendirian pabrik senjata pindad di UEA ada sisi barternya teknologinya... pindad melepas lisensi SS2... di sisi lain melalui UEA kita mendapatkan lisensi rcws rheinmetall...

Correct me if i am wrong... i was under assumption that inside pindad middle east weapon factory erection program there was a technology barter included... pindad giving the UEA its SS2 license... and in the other hand.... we gain Rheinmetall rcws due to UEA lobby....


----------



## afiq0110

faries said:


> Iveco Trakker 380, modified bulletproof bus from truck chassis, used by PT Freeport Indonesia (PTFI) in Timika, Papua. Manhaul bus bodies modification made by PT Sanggar Sarana Baja.
> 
> http://www.indomiliter.com/iveco-trakker-380-truk-yang-disulap-jadi-bus-anti-peluru/



If they dont provide the truck driver compartment with a better armor, than the passenger compartment will become a target practice


----------



## UMNOPutra

pr1v4t33r said:


> Info from Indomiliter, Denmark really is offering Iver Huitfeldt class frigate to Indonesian Navy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read the news here: _http://www.indomiliter.com/denmark-...g-and-play-iver-huitfeldt-class-di-indonesia/_



Do you have any info from other more credible media.... For your info, there are still no military analist in Singapore confirm this ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

afiq0110 said:


> Correct me if i am wrong... i was under assumption that inside pindad middle east weapon factory erection program there was a technology barter included... pindad giving the UEA its SS2 license... and in the other hand.... we gain Rheinmetall rcws due to UEA lobby....



It's true that pindad currently in the process to expands its business to UAE and would sell the license and help build factory to produce SS2 there to penetrate middle east rifle market. But don't assume to much, except if you have some source to back up your assumption... Like this one...


> ngapain pindad barter lisensi ss2 dengan rcws rheinmetall





> we gain Rheinmetall rcws due to UEA lobby.


Because i'd love to know the detail...


----------



## satria

UMNOPutra said:


> Do you have any info from other more credible media.... For your info, there are still no military analist in Singapore confirm this ?



LoL malaysian always jealous..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

pr1v4t33r said:


> It's true that pindad currently in the process to expands its business to UEA and would sell the license and help build factory to produce SS2 there to penetrate middle east rifle market. But don't assume to much, except if you have some source to cite... Like this one...
> 
> 
> Because i'd love to know the detail...


AFAIK...Pindad has signed an agreement with Norway company kongsberg for RCWS production. the RCWS will be installed on Pindad product. but i dont know the TOT term in detail.


----------



## faries

http://www.pictaram.com/user/tni_indonesia_update/1943425447


----------



## mengkom

afiq0110 said:


> Luruskan jika saya keliru... bukankah dalam kesepakatan pendirian pabrik senjata pindad di UEA ada sisi barternya teknologinya... pindad melepas lisensi SS2... di sisi lain melalui UEA kita mendapatkan lisensi rcws rheinmetall...
> 
> Correct me if i am wrong... i was under assumption that inside pindad middle east weapon factory erection program there was a technology barter included... pindad giving the UEA its SS2 license... and in the other hand.... we gain Rheinmetall rcws due to UEA lobby....


i doubt it..that is not plausible
how come UAE gives us product license from another country
Protector RCWS, the model that is planned to build by pindad is developed by kongsberg, Norway..it is not originated in UAE











> *PT PINDAD AKAN PRODUKSI BERSAMA SENJATA OTOMATIS RCWS DENGAN NORWEGIA*
> 
> Perusahaan ternama Kongsberg Norwegia dan PT Pindad Indonesia, bekerjasama dalam pembuatan RCWS (Remote Controlled Weapon Station) yang akan diproduksi di PT Pindad, Indonesia. Kerjasama ini ditandai dengan MoU antara CEO PT Pindad, Silmy Karim dengan pimpinan Kongsberg, Norwegia.
> 
> Informasi tersebut disampaikan CEO PT Pindad Silmy Karim lewat akun sosial medianya, 18/06/2016.
> Tak lupa Silmy Karim memberi keterangan untuk foto tersebut : _Berjabat tangan setelah menandatangani kerjasama RCWS dengan Kongsberg dari Norwegia. Alutsista tsb (lihat background) akan diproduksi di Pindad._
> 
> _RCWS yang akan dikembangkan Pindad (license production) kemungkinan jenis RCWS PROTECTOR Nordic. RCWS ini memiliki tambahan fungsi Day Camera VIS 95 with 95 field of view dan Infrared Aim Laser (850 nm), yang keduanya dibangun oleh Kongsberg _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

UMNOPutra said:


> Do you have any info from other more credible media.... For your info, there are still no military analist in Singapore confirm this ?



Many actual and current TNI acquisitions of weaponry were started with reports like these. But, because Menhan appeared to the scene, it has some credibility. At least, Iver Huitfeldt is likely being considered for TNI-AL's next frigate, especially because it's cost-effective. Acquisition plans do mention a future purchase of new frigate.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kalazan said:


> AFAIK...Pindad has signed an agreement with Norway company kongsberg for RCWS production.


exactly.. although Pindad do have ongoing cooperation with Rainmetall Defense, and they did try Qimek rcws on Anoa2 before..

KRI Tarakan 905

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aderessag

Yesterday i ask to dislitbang The RCWS that make by Indomesin Tridaya Bangsa will have any variant . Example the rcws will equip by ATGM. Just wait . badass RCWS will born  .
#CMIIW.

Dislitbang butuh waktu . tapi ingat Dislitbang Say = rcws (indomesin) tidak terpangaruh ToT apapun. 100% made
by dislitbang and indomesin . mereka bilang gitu .


----------



## pr1v4t33r

aderessag said:


> Yesterday i ask to dislitbang The RCWS that make by Indomesin Tridaya Bangsa will have any variant . Example the rcws will equip by ATGM. Just wait . badass RCWS will born. Dislitbang butuh waktu . tapi ingat Dislitbang Say = rcws (indomesin) tidak terpangaruh ToT apapun. 100% made by dislitbang and indomesin . mereka bilang gitu .



Sure, Dislitbang do have the capacity & fund, albeit limited, to do R&D. In the meantime, Pindad and other defense industry will try to absorb any tech they can get from any established partners.

There's few modification on Badak FSV, such as the exhaust shape & its position. Looks neat...








_New one_





_Old one_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Two Leopard 2A4 tanks on display during Techno Military Festival at Sebelas Maret University. Credit to Solo Info.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

pada pindahan dari kaskus ke sini yak? ada om @mengkom


----------



## afiq0110

pr1v4t33r said:


> It's true that pindad currently in the process to expands its business to UAE and would sell the license and help build factory to produce SS2 there to penetrate middle east rifle market. But don't assume to much, except if you have some source to back up your assumption... Like this one...
> 
> 
> Because i'd love to know the detail...



The news about rheinmetall rcws license acquisition by pindad showed up not to long after pindad news of upcoming expansion in UEA... the rcws is fitted for anoa 2... it was already installed... Rheinmetall does have a foot print at UEA...

I guess i was wrong.... sorry for my bad assumption and mybad judgement.. but then again... it felt there is something beneath the deal

We wouldn't just giving a knowledge just to acquire money... it would become much better if we trade one for some....


----------



## skyhigh88

*Company Profile*
*Indonesian Shipbuilder *
*PT Tesco Indomaritim*
PT Tesco Indomaritim was incorporated in 1989. The Company manufactures high quality and high performance aluminum and steel plate vessels powered with either Water jet system or Propeller system. The Company offers built-designed vessels for both work boats and military vessels which include Pilot boats, Crew boats, Patrol boats, Landing craft and Combat boats.

Sourced from www.tescoindomaritim.com

Product
*Naval Patrol Boat, 28 meter
Water jet System*









*Naval Patrol Boat, 28 meter
Propeller System*









*Landing Craft Utility, 24 meter
Water jet System*









*Combat Boat, 18 meter*
*Water jet System*








*PROUDLY MADE IN INDONESIA!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

afiq0110 said:


> The news about rheinmetall rcws license acquisition by pindad showed up not to long after pindad news of upcoming expansion in UEA... the rcws is fitted for anoa 2... it was already installed... Rheinmetall does have a foot print at UEA... I guess i was wrong.... sorry for my bad assumption and mybad judgement.. but then again... it felt there is something beneath the deal. We wouldn't just giving a knowledge just to acquire money... it would become much better if we trade one for some....



Whatever it was behind the deal, i don't know and i assume you don't know either.. So it's better not to make such wild assumption, or even worse, accusation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Front view of the Indonesian Army Aviation Mi-35P Hind. Credit to Beny.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aderessag

mandala said:


> Two Leopard 2A4 tanks on display during Techno Military Festival at Sebelas Maret University. Credit to Solo Info.



Rame nih di solo ayo pada mampir. Lokasinya ada dua UNS sama Manahan.


----------



## aderessag

*Elephant Walk*


credit to* jeff prananda*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

*Hawaii Army National Guard Hosts Indonesian Air Force for Knowledge Exchange*
The exchange is intended to build a strong relationship between the U.S. and Indonesia under the State Partnership Program
WAHIAWA, HAWAII, UNITED STATES
July 2016

Photos by Spc. Paul Berzinas 
117th Mobile Public Affairs Detachment (Hawaii)





U.S. Army Maj, Joseph O. Tolentino addresses Indonesian Air Force aviation officers during a Subject Matter Expert Exchange (SMEE) at Wheeler Army Airfield in Wahiawa, Hawaii on July 18, 2016.






U.S. Army Chief Warrant Officer Anthony Peck shows visiting Indonesian Air Force Col. Eding Sungkana the flight controls of one of the Hawaii Army National Guard’s UH-60M Blackhawk helicopters at Wheeler Army Airfield in Wahiawa, during an aviation Subject matter expert exchange between service members from the U.S. and Indonesia on July 18, 2016.





Indonesian Air Force aviation officers head towards the flight line during an aviation subject matter expert exchange with U.S. Army National Guard at the Army Aviation Support Facility #1, Wheeler Army Air Field in Wahiawa, Hawaii on July 20, 2016.






U.S. Army Staff Sgt. Fred T. Dona prepares a simulated weight for a sling load demonstration using a CH-47F Chinook helicopter as part of an aviation subject matter expert exchange held at the Army Aviation Support Facility #1, Wheeler Army Airfield in Wahiawa, Hawaii on July 20, 2016.





U.S Army National Guard soldiers and Indonesian Air Force aviation officers take turns sitting on the edge of the cargo loading ramp of a CH-47F Chinook during an aviation subject matter expert exchange held at the Army Aviation Support Facility #1, Wheeler Army Airfield in Wahiawa, Hawaii on July 20, 2016.





Indonesian Air Force Maj. Vicky Simatupang gives a brief on Indonesian Helicopter maintenance practices during an aviation subject matter expert exchange held at Army Aviation Support Facility #1, Wheeler Army Airfield in Wahiawa, Hawaii on July 21, 2016.





U.S. Army Staff Sgt. Daniel Alvarez shows Indonesian Air Force Maj. Noorintyo Herbanu and Maj. Vicky Simatupang corrosion control techniques using a CH-47F Chinook helicopter at Army Aviation Support Facility #1, Wheeler Army Airfield in Wahiawa, Hawaii on July 21, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

*KHMER TIMES/VEN RATHAVONG *
*THURSDAY, 11 AUGUST 2016 463 VIEWS*
*Cambodia-Indonesia to Strengthen Ties*




Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu was in Phnom Penh to meet with General Tea Banh yesterday. KT/Mai Vireak

*Cambodia and Indonesia will further strengthen their ties by extending current bilateral cooperation to include the military*; it was announced following a meeting between the defense ministers of the two countries yesterday.

Indonesian *Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu was in Phnom Penh to meet with General Tea Banh*, his Cambodian counterpart. Gen. Banh told reporters after yesterday’s meeting that the two discussed how regional peace and stability can be best ensured through cooperation.

“Previously, Cambodia and Indonesia have not widely cooperated, *so we agreed to expand our relationship*,” he explained, adding that this would be done through a memorandum of understanding.

Gen. Banh pointed out that *Indonesia had provided aid to Cambodia’s military in the past, including training and technical equipment supplies such as uniforms and weapons*. *Cambodian officers have been to Indonesia to train*, he said, while *Indonesian experts visited Cambodia to help train “thousands” of Cambodian officers*. 

The topic of the South China Sea was discussed, he said, noting that the two sides had agreed that those countries directly involved in the dispute must negotiate to ensure a peaceful resolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

_*Sneak Peek*. Kereta kencana yg akan digunakan untuk kirab bendera pusaka, dijaga prajurit Provoost Garnisun Ibukota._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

*Phnom Penh Post
Indonesia, Cambodia discuss defence cooperation*




Indonesian Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu (centre) arrives at Phnom Penh International Airport on Tuesday for a three-day official visit to the Kingdom. Hong Menea

Thu, 11 August 2016
Shaun Turton and Vong Sokheng

*Indonesia is willing to offer Cambodia’s navy ships at a discount and would like the Kingdom to be involved in joint patrols in the region, Indonesia’s Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu yesterday told the Pos*t, amid his meetings with government leaders.

Ryacudu, a retired general, met with Prime Minister Hun Sen and his defence counterpart, Tea Banh, as part of a regional tour, which will see him next head to Singapore.

According to Banh, who spoke to reporters following their hour-long meeting, the two discussed a *new defence cooperation agreement between the countries*, *which will include increased military training and potential weapons and uniform sales.*

“[We] will move to sign a *Memorandum of Understanding between Cambodia and Indonesia’s defence ministries in all sectors of defence,” Banh said.*

According to Indonesia’s Defence Attache office,* the MoU would allow Indonesia to train soldiers from all Royal Cambodian Armed Forces branches.*

Since 2012,* Indonesia has trained about 200 Cambodian troops* – including from the *911 Brigade and National Counter Terrorism Special Forces* – under the Army to Army Talks (ATAT) agreement. The new programs followed the end of a* six-month commando training* course offered to the Kingdom’s special forces.

Taking roughly *20 soldiers a year to Indonesia*, the program offers courses covering sniper, anti-terrorism, military diving, climbing and sky diving tactics.

*The country also sends advisers to Cambodia to train the Prime Minister’s Bodyguard Unit.*

The Defence Attache office added that the planned *MoU will allow Indonesia to sell weaponry it produces to Cambodia*.

In an interview yesterday at the Cambodiana Hotel, Ryacudu said he would also float the *proposal of selling Cambodia warships* so it could cooperate more closely with Indonesia’s naval operations, particularly joint patrols in the northern South China Sea.

“We have our own shipyard, it is quite capable and we already produce ships which have been bought by the Philippines, so that’s something that we would like to offer to Cambodia, if they would like to buy,” Ryacudu said.

“*We would like to sell to them at a special price, like a friendship price*.”

Reached yesterday, Defence Ministry spokesman Chhum Socheat said though *Cambodia needed new warships, its budget was limited.*

He also said that he had *no further information on intentions to acquire two Chinese frigates announced by Banh in February.*

According to documents obtained by the Post, Cambodia currently has a small fleet of slightly over 20 vessels, including four Stenka class and two Turya class Soviet-built vessels and eight Chinese-built patrol boats.

According to a source with intimate of knowledge of the *Cambodian military, the navy lacked the money, and trained personnel, to handle more advanced vessels.*

“Their capacity is very rudimentary,” said the source, adding that at least four of the Soviet-built boats are considered unseaworthy.

*Under its global maritime fulcrum policy, Indonesia is pushing to become a leader in naval security.*

The country is among the most influential in the ASEAN bloc, which has been split by the divisive South China Sea dispute, particularly after a decision by the Permanent Court of Arbitration in the Hague, which dismissed most of China’s claim to the waters.

Tensions were further raised yesterday after Reuters reported that Vietnam had deployed mobile rocket launchers on disputed islands in the Spratly group.

Though it does not have a direct rival claim, Indonesia has clashed with Beijing over fishing rights near its Natuna islands. Many of its neighbours, however, have competing claims.

Contact authors: Shaun Turton and Vong Sokheng

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Bugs

pr1v4t33r said:


> exactly.. although Pindad do have ongoing cooperation with Rainmetall Defense, and they did try Qimek rcws on Anoa2 before..
> 
> KRI Tarakan 905
> View attachment 324815


She's at full speed. Good looking oiler too. How many are we going to build this?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Satgas Maritim TNI Konga Diberangkatkan ke Lebanon
_ Prajurit Satgas Maritim TNI Konga XXVIII-I/UNIFIL berbaris ketika mengkuti upacara keberangkatan menuju Laut Lebanon di Dermaga Madura Koramatim, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Kamis (11/8/2016). Satgas yang berjumlah 107 tersebut merupakan Satgas Maritim TNI pertama yang diberangkat menggunakan pesawat udara menuju Lebanon, yang sebelumnya melalui lintas laut menggunakan KRI._

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Sultan Hasanudin under maintenance










Star Bugs said:


> She's at full speed. Good looking oiler too. How many are we going to build this?



At least 3 units. 2 units 122 meter (1 already completed) and 1 unit 95 meter.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gondes

Already in maintenance? How long she has served now? Time flies..feels like yesterday when she was first commissioned for the navy...


----------



## mandala

New Pindad Komodo APC no.06 at the production line. Credit to eotheavently.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GerhardA

gondes said:


> Already in maintenance? How long she has served now? Time flies..feels like yesterday when she was first commissioned for the navy...


First commissioned in November 2007, I believe. So that makes it almost 9 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Anoa2 6x6 Amphibious

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

pr1v4t33r said:


> Anoa2 6x6 Amphibious
> View attachment 324976
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.. already 66 units... that's fast.


Yes especially this is the 66th unit of the Komodo APC variant. You can see also on the right side of the pic the Komodo Mistrals variant.

IINM there are 3 variants of Komodo: Recon Vehicle, APC & Mistral.

Komodo APCs variant (credit to original uploader):


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Many actual and current TNI acquisitions of weaponry were started with reports like these. But, because Menhan appeared to the scene, it has some credibility. At least, Iver Huitfeldt is likely being considered for TNI-AL's next frigate, especially because it's cost-effective. Acquisition plans do mention a future purchase of new frigate.


and the most important things is ToT


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kapal Selam Nirawak Bikinan Indonesia Ini Siap Lindungi Laut
Kapal selam nirawak ini merupakan hasil kerja sama antara PT Hidrolab Naval Indonesia dan Kementerian Riset, Teknologi, dan Pendidikan Tinggi. Ada tiga jenis kapal selam nirawak yang dihasilkan dari kerja sama tersebut, salah satu yang dipamerkan adalah sebuah kapal nirawak bernama Yellow Juku.






Petugas Sistem Kontrol Juku PT Hidrolab Naval Indonesia Priyo Sasoko mengatakan, penamaan 'Juku' diambil dari bahasa Makassar yang berarti ikan. Dinamakan seperti itu sebab alat ini memang dirancang untuk memperoleh data-data yang ada di dalam laut.

"_Sea glider_ ini dirancang untuk memperoleh data-data apa pun yang ada di dalam laut, bisa data tentang populasi ikan di suatu perairan untuk mengetahui jika ada illegal fishing, dan lain-lain. Ia mengatakan, kapal selam ini _bisa menyelam hingga kedalaman maksimal satu kilometer di bawah laut_.






"Prinsipnya, Yellow Juku ini mengambil air, sehingga bisa menyelam. Kemudian Yellow Juku mengeluarkan kembali air tersebut, sehingga bisa kembali ke permukaan. Selama berjalan, (Yellow Juku, red.) selalu memasukkan dan mengeluarkan air, sehingga pergerakannya seperti glider (peluncur) yang turun naik ke permukaan laut," ujar Priyo menambahkan.

Ia memaparkan, Yellow Juku_ dilengkapi dengan baterai yang mampu membuatnya bertahan hingga satu tahun di bawah permukaan laut._ Kapal ini dilengkapi dengan artificial inteligent atau kecerdasan buatan yang membuat Yellow Juku mampu bermanuver ke laut lepas untuk melakukan pengawasan di permukaan laut.

Selain itu, kapal selam ini juga dilengkapi dengan berbagai sensor yang disesuaikan dengan kebutuhan. Juku memiliki berbagai sensor untuk mengenali bagaimana kondisi laut.





_- penandatanganan perjanjian kerjasama antara Puspiptek dengan PT Hidrolab Naval Indonesia -_

Jika penggunanya adalah Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP), sensor yang dihadirkan adalah untuk membaca kandungan plankton. "Kalau banyak plankton, artinya laut tersebut banyak ikannya," ujar Priyo.

Selain itu Yellow Juku juga dibekali sensor kecerdasan buatan untuk mengenali suhu, kadar garam, dan parameter lainnya yang ada di dalam lautan, yang selama ini belum bisa dijangkau.

"Jika Juku memiliki informasi atau data tentang kondisi laut di suatu lokasi, Juku bisa mengirimkannya ke satelit dan mengirim data tersebut kepada pengontrol," kata Priyo. Tetapi, proses pengiriman data ke satelit hanya bisa dilakukan, jika Juku sedang muncul ke permukaan, bukan saat di bawah permukaan laut.

Dengan mengetahui data potensi perikanan, nelayan pun dapat terbantu dalam mengumpulkan ikan. Selain itu, KKP juga akan mempunyai data demografis nelayan, sehingga, Juku akan memberikan manfaat bagi berbagai pihak.

Untuk Kementerian Pertahanan, Juku mampu mendeteksi kondisi bawah laut Indonesia.

_Juku rencananya bakal diluncurkan pada akhir tahun 2016._

_http://tekno.liputan6.com/read/2573989/kapal-selam-nirawak-bikinan-indonesia-ini-siap-lindungi-laut_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

gondes said:


> Already in maintenance? How long she has served now? Time flies..feels like yesterday when she was first commissioned for the navy...



The hull is already badly corroded


----------



## Kalazan

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> The hull is already badly corroded


I do think so.
Why dont build the hull with anti corrosion steel, like stainless steel? will less maintenace in the future...
anybody expert in naval industry here? pls share




mejikuhibiu said:


> and the most important things is ToT


Denmark offering the ships will built in indonesia. Hot offer...
Accept? but will be no yakhont party


----------



## afiq0110

Kalazan said:


> I do think so.
> Why dont build the hull with anti corrosion steel, like stainless steel? will less maintenace in the future...
> anybody expert in naval industry here? pls share
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark offering the ships will built in indonesia. Hot offer...
> Accept? but will be no yakhont party



If the ship have vls, then there is always a chance to integrate the cms with yakhont firing system...

As i recall, len already have the capability to make a cms system...

If the ship does not support vls... hehehe.... no yakhont, no party lah...


----------



## MarveL

*ASIA’S LOOMING SUBSURFACE CHALLENGE*










_Maritime Chokepoints in Asia (Source: Asia Maritime Transparency Initiative)_

http://warontherocks.com/2016/08/asias-looming-subsurface-challenge/






_Indonesia's Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu (R) inspects the honour guard as he is accompanied by his Cambodian counterpart Tea Banh (L) before a meeting at the Ministry of National Defense of Cambodia, in Phnom Penh. SAMRANG PRING/REUTERS





*Singapore, Malaysia and Indonesia *yesterday agreed that the systematic exchange of biometric information like fingerprints on known militants and terror convicts is a key priority in the fight against terrorism._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> Kapal Selam Nirawak Bikinan Indonesia Ini Siap Lindungi Laut
> Kapal selam nirawak ini merupakan hasil kerja sama antara PT Hidrolab Naval Indonesia dan Kementerian Riset, Teknologi, dan Pendidikan Tinggi. Ada tiga jenis kapal selam nirawak yang dihasilkan dari kerja sama tersebut, salah satu yang dipamerkan adalah sebuah kapal nirawak bernama Yellow Juku.
> 
> View attachment 325072
> 
> 
> Petugas Sistem Kontrol Juku PT Hidrolab Naval Indonesia Priyo Sasoko mengatakan, penamaan 'Juku' diambil dari bahasa Makassar yang berarti ikan. Dinamakan seperti itu sebab alat ini memang dirancang untuk memperoleh data-data yang ada di dalam laut.
> 
> "_Sea glider_ ini dirancang untuk memperoleh data-data apa pun yang ada di dalam laut, bisa data tentang populasi ikan di suatu perairan untuk mengetahui jika ada illegal fishing, dan lain-lain. Ia mengatakan, kapal selam ini _bisa menyelam hingga kedalaman maksimal satu kilometer di bawah laut_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Prinsipnya, Yellow Juku ini mengambil air, sehingga bisa menyelam. Kemudian Yellow Juku mengeluarkan kembali air tersebut, sehingga bisa kembali ke permukaan. Selama berjalan, (Yellow Juku, red.) selalu memasukkan dan mengeluarkan air, sehingga pergerakannya seperti glider (peluncur) yang turun naik ke permukaan laut," ujar Priyo menambahkan.
> 
> Ia memaparkan, Yellow Juku_ dilengkapi dengan baterai yang mampu membuatnya bertahan hingga satu tahun di bawah permukaan laut._ Kapal ini dilengkapi dengan artificial inteligent atau kecerdasan buatan yang membuat Yellow Juku mampu bermanuver ke laut lepas untuk melakukan pengawasan di permukaan laut.
> 
> Selain itu, kapal selam ini juga dilengkapi dengan berbagai sensor yang disesuaikan dengan kebutuhan. Juku memiliki berbagai sensor untuk mengenali bagaimana kondisi laut.
> 
> Jika penggunanya adalah Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP), sensor yang dihadirkan adalah untuk membaca kandungan plankton. "Kalau banyak plankton, artinya laut tersebut banyak ikannya," ujar Priyo.
> 
> Selain itu Yellow Juku juga dibekali sensor kecerdasan buatan untuk mengenali suhu, kadar garam, dan parameter lainnya yang ada di dalam lautan, yang selama ini belum bisa dijangkau.
> 
> "Jika Juku memiliki informasi atau data tentang kondisi laut di suatu lokasi, Juku bisa mengirimkannya ke satelit dan mengirim data tersebut kepada pengontrol," kata Priyo. Tetapi, proses pengiriman data ke satelit hanya bisa dilakukan, jika Juku sedang muncul ke permukaan, bukan saat di bawah permukaan laut.
> 
> Dengan mengetahui data potensi perikanan, nelayan pun dapat terbantu dalam mengumpulkan ikan. Selain itu, KKP juga akan mempunyai data demografis nelayan, sehingga, Juku akan memberikan manfaat bagi berbagai pihak.
> 
> Untuk Kementerian Pertahanan, Juku mampu mendeteksi kondisi bawah laut Indonesia.
> 
> _Juku rencananya bakal diluncurkan pada akhir tahun 2016._ Bahkan, perusahaan rencananya akan mengujicobakan 10 unit Juku di perairan Indonesia.



Diver-glider mini sub drone? A year endurance and a click deep underwater... Awesome.

Is there any possibility that this thing will be mass produced, and if so, which bureau will use this as primary user?


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

Kalazan said:


> I do think so.
> Why dont build the hull with anti corrosion steel, like stainless steel? will less maintenace in the future...
> anybody expert in naval industry here? pls share



From the photo...the state of corrosion is quite apparent


----------



## Kalazan

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> From the photo...the state of corrosion is quite apparent


yes bro..as i said...i DO think so...thats why i ask about antirust steel to build hull.


----------



## MarveL

_*Weekend bonus* _





_Happy 52nd Anniversary Wanita Angkatan Udara "Kanya Bhakti Sakti Sejati"_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

MarveL said:


> _*Weekend bonus* _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Happy 52nd Anniversary Wanita Angkatan Udara "Kanya Bhakti Sakti Sejati"_




I think Mr. Jeff does know how to emphasize the sensual element of a female. Right thigh forward, while giving salute to the right...lekak lekuknya jadi kelihatan semua


----------



## initial_d

The ship already use marine grade steel, there are no steel that 100% imune to rust


Kalazan said:


> yes bro..as i said...i DO think so...thats why i ask about antirust steel to build hull.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

Kalazan said:


> I do think so.
> Why dont build the hull with anti corrosion steel, like stainless steel? will less maintenace in the future...
> anybody expert in naval industry here? pls share
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark offering the ships will built in indonesia. Hot offer...
> Accept? but will be no yakhont party


stainless steel is "stain-less" not "stain-impossible"
stainless steel still corrode under harsh condition. and a lot more expensive too.. 
there are ways to minimize corrosion of hull. cathodic protection as an example... but again "minimize" not "stop"..
this ship maintenance are very normal..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

pr1v4t33r said:


> Anoa2 6x6 Amphibious
> View attachment 324976
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.. already 66 units... that's fast.


Sorry my mistake it's actually No.06. Here is a much clear pic of the Komodo APC variant. Credit to eotheavently.


----------



## gondes

GraveDigger388 said:


> Diver-glider mini sub drone? A year endurance and a click deep underwater... Awesome.
> 
> Is there any possibility that this thing will be mass produced, and if so, which bureau will use this as primary user?



Agreed...this is truly awesome...if we can have a lot, it would be adding our deterrence effect... Nevertheless, a year diving under sea could be interrupted for maintenance and clean-up...IMHO..

But this is a very good progress made by the hands of Indonesians !


----------



## Kalazan

gondes said:


> Agreed...this is truly awesome...if we can have a lot, it would be adding our deterrence effect... Nevertheless, a year diving under sea could be interrupted for maintenance and clean-up...IMHO..
> 
> But this is a very good progress made by the hands of Indonesians !



it should need big battery capacity.
and for little correction...one year is diving then settle on someplace under sea, then activied its sensors. Not diving actively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Credit to indonesian_armedforces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

Kalazan said:


> it should need big battery capacity.
> and for little correction...one year is diving then settle on someplace under sea, then activied its sensors. Not diving actively.



Thanks for the correction. Rig it with explosive warhead and voila... A sea mine that doesn't require a ship to lay it down.


----------



## initial_d

GraveDigger388 said:


> Thanks for the correction. Rig it with explosive warhead and voila... A sea mine that doesn't require a ship to lay it down.


I rather fitted it with sonar and sencors to track down and detect unfriendly submarine


----------



## pr1v4t33r

P2 Commando





Old photo, uji coba Qimek RCWS





Pindad Komodo 4x4 Recon







mandala said:


> Sorry my mistake it's actually No.06


The number for the whole Komodo 4x4 population could be much higher. As we can see, the recon varian may already exceed 11 units, and we also have battering ram, apc, command, and missile launcher variant today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UMNOPutra

Kalazan said:


> yes bro..as i said...i DO think so...thats why i ask about antirust steel to build hull.



I like to see if Indonesia can introduce "stainless steel" for your TNI-AL .. as you did when you also introduced "plastic composite" for your Klewang ... .. We all knew that your Klewang hull is not "Anti Fire" .. but "Fire Friendly" ..


----------



## GraveDigger388

initial_d said:


> I rather fitted it with sonar and sencors to track down and detect unfriendly submarine



Works either way..



pr1v4t33r said:


> P2 Commando
> View attachment 325135
> 
> 
> Old photo, uji coba Qimek RCWS
> View attachment 325136
> 
> 
> Pindad Komodo 4x4 Recon
> View attachment 325137
> 
> 
> 
> The number for the whole Komodo 4x4 population could be much bigger. As we can see, the recon varian may already exceed 11 units, and we also have battering ram, apc, command, and missile launcher variant today.



P2: Should be a base model for an MRAP, or even an amphibious jeep like the Aligator(?)..

Qimek RCWS: Is there any further words on this? Like maybe procurement, license production, or anything?

Komodo: I'm always wondering, how many do we plan to acquire this beast?


----------



## Kalazan

mandala said:


> Credit to indonesian_armedforces.



any something special with this binocular?
its shape and lens are look unusual, one hole in centre, two small lens/sensor on the side.
seems like hi tech one. does any one know the spec and function?


----------



## GraveDigger388

Kalazan said:


> any something special with this binocular?
> its shape and lens are look unusual, one hole in centre, two small lens/sensor on the side.
> seems like hi tech one. does any one know the spec and function?



Isn't this Laser Designator, though? The device that you use to paint your target for airstrike, artillery barrage, or such?

Anyone?


----------



## Svantana

Kostrad

Is Pindad prefer use qimek rws than kongsberg rws for anoa?


----------



## Kalazan

GraveDigger388 said:


> Works either way..
> 
> 
> 
> P2: Should be a base model for an MRAP, or even an amphibious jeep like the Aligator(?)..
> 
> Qimek RCWS: Is there any further words on this? Like maybe procurement, license production, or anything?
> 
> Komodo: I'm always wondering, how many do we plan to acquire this beast?



I do agree with both of you..
but think this underwater vehicle is more suitable fitted with sensors to detect submarine or any sea vehicle.
it can be put on the coke and sea line in the very long time and give information to command centre.
will economical for navy asset rather than every day patrol.

fill it with explosion is only when the war are coming.


----------



## gondes

GraveDigger388 said:


> Isn't this Laser Designator, though? The device that you use to paint your target for airstrike, artillery barrage, or such?
> 
> Anyone?



Pretty sure it is laser designation..but don't know the brand...


----------



## mandala

Kalazan said:


> any something special with this binocular?
> its shape and lens are look unusual, one hole in centre, two small lens/sensor on the side.
> seems like hi tech one. does any one know the spec and function?





GraveDigger388 said:


> Isn't this Laser Designator, though? The device that you use to paint your target for airstrike, artillery barrage, or such?
> 
> Anyone?


^^^ Laser Rangefinder. The Laser Rangefinder below is a Newcon Optik LRB 20,000C.


----------



## Kalazan

Svantana said:


> Kostrad
> 
> Is Pindad prefer use qimek rws than kongsberg rws for anoa?



i think and wonder...that pindad choose kongsberg. there is been agreement that has been signed beetween companies.
kongsberg more advanced with sensors and can fitted with atgm. 
more strong and hitech.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Credit to indonesian_armedforces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Past Glories ----




MiG-21




photo : Davidelit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Nice...Javelin Missile. Credit to Rerta Maximiliano.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BI_05vphApI/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kalazan

mandala said:


> ^^^ Laser Rangefinder. The Laser Rangefinder below is a Newcon Optik LRB 20,000C.



Good stuff for our soldier development..
afaik Laser rangefinder just only for check the distance to the target so the soldier can shoot effectively.


----------



## mengkom

taken from pindad SS-1 series old catalog
by the time, SS-1 V3 is still in production..it is only fielded to handful units, such as pusdikpassus and kodam papua








israeli SAR-21 Tavor in rarely seen OD green version.. pindad has it in their inventory..maybe for R&D purposes?





pindad PM-3 9mm submachine gun..there is reflex sight with pindad marking attached on the rail..curiously enough, that sight is very similar to Meprolight M-21..did pindad has license to produce an israeli optics?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Caesar 155mm SPH. Credit to Siti Darmawati.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BI_txDlB-VR/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

-ss2 bullpup.
why pindad didnt mass produce this baby? 
is because any flaw in that design?


----------



## mengkom

UMNOPutra said:


> I like to see if Indonesia can introduce "stainless steel" for your TNI-AL .. as you did when you also introduced "plastic composite" for your Klewang ... .. We all knew that your Klewang hull is not "Anti Fire" .. but "Fire Friendly" ..


i think this guy is still in denial :p
he can't accept the fact that their neighbor is growing stronger while their defense budget is on steady decline year by year 
you know what? actually your armed forces biggest fault is not budgeting issues..malaysia still don't have proper white paper on how you are going to conduct your defense policy and procurement..malaysia don't have any substantial military industry, your military still heavily rely on importing goods even for small arms and small caliber ammunition..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

Forget about that malaysian clown, he's just trying to derailed our thread.
I've heard kopassus own and operate several small quantity of tavor, do any of you had a photo of kopassus using/posing with iwi tavor rifle?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Horny Caesar...






Yonkav, somewhere...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Wulung UAVs. Credit to Ramdhan Raka.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BCegVwsqVsC/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

RSN's RSS Persistance 209 Visits Surabaya
















http://news.detik.com/berita/327418...urabaya?_ga=1.163748031.1037677905.1470475790

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia recommissions replenishment tanker after completion works*
_Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
11 August 2016_

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has held another commissioning ceremony for KRI Tarakan (905), a 122 m replenishment tanker built by local shipbuilder PT Dok Kodja Bahari (PT DKB).

The ceremony, which was attended by TNI-AL Chief Admiral Ade Supandi, was held on 8 August at PT DKB's premises at Cilincing in North Jakarta, the company confirmed with IHS Jane's on 11 August.

Tarakan was first inducted into the TNI-AL in September 2014 in a ceremony presided over by then Indonesian defence minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro.

However, according to PT DKB, the ship was returned for "completion works" shortly after it was commissioned.

http://www.janes.com/article/62891/...s-replenishment-tanker-after-completion-works

+++

*Czechoslovak Group sells upgraded RM-70 multiple rocket launcher system to Indonesia*
_Jiri Kominek, Prague - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
11 August 2016_

Czechoslovak Group, the largest conglomerate of defence manufacturers in the Czech Republic and Slovakia, announced on 10 August that it had exported two batteries of the RM-70 Vampir multiple rocket launcher to Indonesia valued at over CZK100 million (USD4.1 million).

"We have exported a rocket launcher system produced with the co-operation of Czech and Slovak companies. The customer is the Indonesian Ministry of Defence and the end users are the Indonesian armed forces," Czechoslovak Group spokesperson Andrej Cirtek told reporters. Cirtek would not officially comment on the value of the contract.

The delivery includes eight RM-70 Vampir multiple rocket launchers mounted on the recently improved Tatra Defence model T815-7 8x8 armoured chassis, two Tatra Defence T815 8x8 armoured munitions carriers, one Tatra Defence T815 AV-15 heavy recovery vehicle, and one fire control unit.

http://www.janes.com/article/62908/...-multiple-rocket-launcher-system-to-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

*16th Combat Aviation Brigade hosts Indonesian army delegation*
JOINT BASE LEWIS-MCCHORD, WA, UNITED STATES
May 2016

Photos by Capt. Brian Harris
16th Combat Aviation Brigade 





U.S. Army Col. William Ryan, 16th Combat Aviation Brigade commander, greets Indonesian army Brig. Gen. Eko Margiyono at Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash., May 2. Ryan briefed Margiyono and his party on Army aviation to increase shared understanding.





U.S. Army Col. William Ryan, 16th Combat Aviation Brigade commander, and Soldiers from 16th CAB host Brig. Gen. Eko Margiyono and other distinguished visitors from the Indonesian army at Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash., May 2.





U.S. Army Col. William Ryan, 16th Combat Aviation Brigade commander, and Soldiers from 16th CAB host Brig. Gen. Eko Margiyono and other distinguished visitors from the Indonesian army at Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash., May 2.















U.S. Army Col. William Ryan, 16th Combat Aviation Brigade commander, and Soldiers from 16th CAB host Brig. Gen. Eko Margiyono and other distinguished visitors from the Indonesian army at Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash., May 2.





U.S. Army Col. William Ryan, 16th Combat Aviation Brigade commander, receives a token of appreciation from Indonesian army Brig. Gen. Eko Margiyono at Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash., May 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*More fire power (Skyguard, norico version) for Marines! *
Korps Marinir Lakukan Uji Fungsi Kanon Hanud Type 90/35mm dan AF902 Fire Control System
_http://www.indomiliter.com/alutsist...ud-type-9035mm-dan-af902-fire-control-system/_

Spek: Meriam kaliber 35 mm, memiliki 2 laras, kecepatan menembak 1.100 butir permenit, jarak tembak efektif 4000 meter, ketinggian efektif penembakan 3000 meter dengan kecepatan reaksi rata-rata 6,5 detik dan dikendalikan secara otomatis dari ruang radar AFC 902 dengan pola menembak secara bersamaan atau juga bisa dikendalikan secara manual oleh 3 awak perpucuknya.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## faries

Counter-Terrorism Readiness Training. 
Photo credit : Imron Bentac


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

UMNOPutra said:


> I like to see if Indonesia can introduce "stainless steel" for your TNI-AL .. as you did when you also introduced "plastic composite" for your Klewang ... .. We all knew that your Klewang hull is not "Anti Fire" .. but "Fire Friendly" ..



Whatever the type of the ship...corrosion is a constant threat, but manageable with regular drydocking.






Regarding fire-friendliness....remember this?


----------



## MacanJawa

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Whatever the type of the ship...corrosion is a constant threat, but manageable with regular drydocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding fire-friendliness....remember this?



PLEASE DONT REPLY TO HIM, THATS EXACTLY HE WANTS, HE ATTENTION WHORE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

MacanJawa said:


> PLEASE DONT REPLY TO HIM, THATS EXACTLY HE WANTS, HE ATTENTION WHORE



True..i feel sorry for him..he is in a constant denial of our betterment and his country's misery...and peculiarly asking for our friendship by harrassing our country... PATHETIC...he needs to go to hospital...

Ok..that's my last sentence for him...

Oh guys..can anyone inform about Paskhas n Den Bravo? These strong soldiers seems often overlooked..people keep seeing more at kopassus n marines.. From what i heard they are truly badass... n used to be called to release hostage at Woyla but denied by LB Moerdani n instead sent kopassus... is it true?


----------



## GraveDigger388

devillianangel said:


> Utekmu do iso dienggo ora to cuk..., cangkemmu menengo ae rasah digagass.... diancuk tenan... diakon rasah nggambleh... tetep ae.... po njaluk disamplul knalpot lambemu ki?


Ngomongnya biasa aja bisa?


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

devillianangel said:


> Utekmu do iso dienggo ora to cuk..., cangkemmu menengo ae rasah digagass.... diancuk tenan... diakon rasah nggambleh... tetep ae.... po njaluk disamplul knalpot lambemu ki?



Istighfar bang.....


----------



## initial_d

Guys, jangan bawa kebiasaan di formil kesini, di formil bisa deh bashing each other, tp ini forum international, ga lucu dilihatnya, ingat kita ini "ambassador" bagi indonesia di forum ini, keep united and respect each other


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Part of Indonesian army modernization (MEF 1)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## afiq0110

We have so many tactical vehicle... can't be avoided since each vehicle has some specific requirements... and also regarding classes and tonnage of each vehicle...

But truly, some of these vehicles can be eliminated since there was not so much different from one to another

For example, P2 Commando have similarities with Pindad Comodo... why not using only one for all the 3 branch of our armed forces....

PT.DI was designing DMV 1, and have been used by the air force... but later on, the army stated that they are considering to acquire FIN Komodo, which in a glance have so much similarities with PT.DI DMV 1... how come they dont order the previously built instead...

In other case... PT.DI DMV 2 is sophisicatedly designed for airborne purposes... a perfect vehicle in a raid operation... trully bad ***... no vehicle locally made can compete with it... it is also should be chosen for the usage for all 3 branches of our armed forces...

Do any of you have any news whether or not the idea of commonality usage to be implemented in our armed forces ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

N219 light lift aircraft, mass production should start in 2017





PINDAD' SS series, organic rifle for Indonesian armed force

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## satria

A


devillianangel said:


> Utekmu do iso dienggo ora to cuk..., cangkemmu menengo ae rasah digagass.... diancuk tenan... diakon rasah nggambleh... tetep ae.... po njaluk disamplul knalpot lambemu ki?
> 
> postingan ini tidak untuk ditanggapi. silahkan kembali ke topik thread.


Wis orasah mesohh..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Conducting Basin acceptance trial (BAT)

KRI REM 331

@pandu_













pr1v4t33r said:


> Let's share something friendly, informative and bring dignity for Indonesia.. If we don't have anything to add, please just keep silence, and enjoy the news..
> 
> This is not the thread for trolling around, keep this thread clean...
> But... if you keep on insisting to troll, just go to another thread...go troll china or anybody else....
> 
> Part of Indonesian army modernization (MEF 1)
> View attachment 325262
> 
> View attachment 325269
> 
> View attachment 325271


Maaf om semingguan ini jarang ngepost, Udah kembali lagi ke tempat semula (yem*n) dan tau sendiri disini sering mati lampu,lemot dan banyak yg diblokir 

Say hello to many new member here

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Kalazan

pr1v4t33r said:


> *More fire power (Skyguard, norico version) for Marines! *
> Korps Marinir Lakukan Uji Fungsi Kanon Hanud Type 90/35mm dan AF902 Fire Control System
> 
> 
> Spek: Meriam kaliber 35 mm, memiliki 2 laras, kecepatan menembak 1.100 butir permenit, jarak tembak efektif 4000 meter, ketinggian efektif penembakan 3000 meter dengan kecepatan reaksi rata-rata 6,5 detik dan dikendalikan secara otomatis dari ruang radar AFC 902 dengan pola menembak secara bersamaan atau juga bisa dikendalikan secara manual oleh 3 awak perpucuknya.
> 
> View attachment 325212
> 
> View attachment 325214
> 
> View attachment 325213



good stuff for marines, to protect from air attack. my question is ..why not marinir buy the mobile platform one? as we know marinir's job is attack from the sea...so in the amphibious assault..how this stuff Will take the job? while its on the stationed platform?? my assumption is: these gun should shoot the enemy helikopter that attack our soldier in the event of military beaching.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Kalazan said:


> good stuff for marines, to protect from air attack. my question is ..why not marinir buy the mobile platform one? as we know marinir's job is attack from the sea...so in the amphibious assault..how this stuff Will take the job? while its on the stationed platform?? my assumption is: these gun should shoot the enemy helikopter that attack our soldier in the event of military beaching.


As the marines land, the fire support will be provided by supporting ships. The marines's own weaponries shall be used when they advance further into the mainland, as the ship's arsenal can't reach them anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kalazan said:


> my question is ..why not marinir buy the mobile platform one?



The AF902 FCS/35 is a towed anti-aircraft gun, you can see the wheels.. so yes, this platform is mobile...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

Many Indonesians fire Javelin in video games....but only these guys fire the real ones @Rerta

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kalazan

GraveDigger388 said:


> As the marines land, the fire support will be provided by supporting ships. The marines's own weaponries shall be used when they advance further into the mainland, as the ship's arsenal can't reach them anymore.


okay.
so this weapon is used for defending the area been aquisited after the marines landed? seem like to be han-lan then?



pr1v4t33r said:


> The AF902 FCS/35 is a towed anti-aircraft gun, you can see the wheels.. so yes, this platform is mobile...
> 
> View attachment 325337


yes brother...but i think this a semi mobile weapon and operated after it settled, more downtime to make it ready to fire. couse i thougt..this weapon are used together with other amphibious vehicle when attack the enemy land. bmp and lavt for attack the land base object and this weapon shoot all enemy flying object. together embark from lpd..
but correct me..


----------



## gondes

old photo..not mine..


----------



## Kalazan

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Many Indonesians fire Javelin in video games....but only these guys fire the real ones @Rerta


great. but more great if this javelin test fire have a real target.  ..any info?


----------



## gondes

these are not mine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

Kalazan said:


> okay.
> so this weapon is used for defending the area been aquisited after the marines landed? seem like to be han-lan then?
> 
> 
> yes brother...but i think this a semi mobile vehicle and operated after it settled, more downtime to make it ready to fire. couse i thougt..this weapon are used together with other amphibious vehicle when attack the enemy land. bmp and lavt for attack the land base object and this weapon shoot all enemy flying object. together debark from lpd..
> but correct me..



Spot/area denial. I don't think it can be fired on the move. If a unit needs to be protected from air attack while on the move, they'll need some sort of Self Propelled AA weapon.

Otherwise, they'll advance, secure the perimeters, set up forward base, lay down AA weapon, repeat.


Correct me if I'm wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

these are not mine


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 325349



nice shoot. yes i think this stuff Will put on Yon Mar Han Lan...



gondes said:


> View attachment 325340
> 
> 
> View attachment 325341
> 
> 
> these are not mine


dream those toy like korean air force..fullfill with missile. agree ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

TNI Rancang Senapan Khusus Untuk Latihan Dopper 
_Empat karakter yang wajib dimiliki, yakni suaranya harus keras untuk mengusik moril, akurasi tembakan, endurance harus tahan digunakan berjam-jam, serta peluru dibikin tumpul supaya kalau kena lumpur muncratnya tinggi tapi aman tidak mudah memantul_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MacanJawa

pr1v4t33r said:


> Ada yang mau main ke sini?
> _https://defence.pk/threads/in-indon...st-ethnic-chinese-remains-unaddressed.443630/_
> 
> 
> 
> i'll delete this post later.



Isinya orang aneh


----------



## initial_d

Kenapa ga digunakan peluru karet aja untuk dopper!?

The last time i go to that thread i was banned for a week, and we still don't heard a word from nufix, did he still being benned??



pr1v4t33r said:


> Ada yang mau main ke sini?
> _https://defence.pk/threads/in-indon...st-ethnic-chinese-remains-unaddressed.443630/_
> 
> 
> 
> i'll delete this post later.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MacanJawa said:


> Isinya orang aneh


Sip bro, lanjutkan



initial_d said:


> The last time i go to that thread i was banned for a week, and we still don't heard a word from nufix, did he still being benned??



his bann was already lifted up, masih baper kali 



initial_d said:


> Kenapa ga digunakan peluru karet aja untuk dopper!?



to instill fear and horror. You know, war supposed to mess up your mind...
Their mental should be immune to it, that's why...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

Soo much guest


----------



## initial_d

Yes, 3 member and 26 guest, for those silent reader, if you are indonesian, please sign up so we can share information and discuss more[/QUOTE]


----------



## mengkom

initial_d said:


> Kenapa ga digunakan peluru karet aja untuk dopper!?


rubber bullet will never be used for "dopper practice" because it tends to bounce uncontrollably
up to this day TNI uses 5.56mm FMJ bullet fired from SS series/minimi..it poses a danger because the bullet is inclined to fragmenting when it hits surface..In some instances they use 7.62x39 AK-47 but the bullet still not immune to bounce and injuring nearby soldier

the desired features of weapon/cartridge for this kind of activity are: predictable path of bullet..good penetration to mud and dirt..long range is not necessary..projectile doesn't tends to fragmenting or bounce..




this SS version uses 7.62x45mm round commonly used by Polri in their SS-1 sabhara..basically, this round is 7.62 NATO projectile neck down to 5.56 NATO cases..it has heavier projectile and fewer propellant thus lower velocity bullet that will not bounce nor fragmenting when it hits mud..
the barrel is longer and beefier to sustain constant barrage of fire and produce more stabilized path of bullet
but contrary to what the article says, longer barrel and lower velocity bullet will produce quieter sound as the propellant will be completely burned when the projectile leaves the barrel, also the projectile will never go supersonic speed..maybe the weapon is fixed with some kind of muzzle device to increase the sound decibel

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kalazan

trust me...itu artikel periatiwa 1998 di thread itu, pesanan negara kecil Utara. berkaitan tax amnesty program pemerintah kt. tujuannya nakutin pengusaha spya ragu bawa pulang simpenanya disana. harusnya ada artikell/ tread kita yg mng-kick balik itu artikel. tentu dgn mengemukakan yg baik. orng indo skrng siapa yg sugih2 banget.. orang jg semua tahu kok.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

Kalazan said:


> trust me...itu artikel periatiwa 1998 di thread itu, pesanan negara kecil Utara. berkaitan tax amnesty program pemerintah kt. tujuannya nakutin pengusaha spya ragu bawa pulang simpenanya disana. harusnya ada artikell/ tread kita yg mng-kick balik itu artikel. tentu dgn mengemukakan yg baik. orng indo skrng siapa yg sugih2 banget.. orang jg semua tahu kok.



tau dari mana gan kalo pesanan negara sebelah?


----------



## Kalazan

MacanJawa said:


> tau dari mana gan kalo pesanan negara sebelah?


analisa saya


----------



## initial_d

I would like to know, do other countries, especially U.S.A, japan, or European country still do dopper training on their curriculoum? If they still do, what kind of rifle or calibre did they use?


mengkom said:


> rubber bullet will never be used for "dopper practice" because it tends to bounce uncontrollably
> up to this day TNI uses 5.56mm FMJ bullet fired from SS series/minimi..it poses a danger because the bullet is inclined to fragmenting when it hits surface..In some instances they use 7.62x39 AK-47 but the bullet still not immune to bounce and injuring nearby soldier
> 
> the desired features of weapon/cartridge for this kind of activity are: predictable path of bullet..good penetration to mud and dirt..long range is not necessary..projectile doesn't tends to fragmenting or bounce..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this SS version uses 7.62x45mm round commonly used by Polri in their SS-1 sabhara..basically, this round is 7.62 NATO projectile neck down to 5.56 NATO cases..it has heavier projectile and fewer propellant thus lower velocity bullet that will not bounce nor fragmenting when it hits mud..
> the barrel is longer and beefier to sustain constant barrage of fire and produce more stabilized path of bullet
> but contrary to what the article says, longer barrel and lower velocity bullet will produce quieter sound as the propellant will be completely burned when the projectile leaves the barrel, also the projectile will never go supersonic speed..maybe the weapon is fixed with some kind of muzzle device to increase the sound decibel


----------



## mandala

Credit to Penkostrad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Penkostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kalazan

mandala said:


> Credit to Penkostrad.



BIG BADASS...where is the Leo RI? Have they arrived in indonesia?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Marine Corps

@kuadikuat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bennedict

Kalazan said:


> trust me...itu artikel periatiwa 1998 di thread itu, pesanan negara kecil Utara. berkaitan tax amnesty program pemerintah kt. tujuannya nakutin pengusaha spya ragu bawa pulang simpenanya disana. harusnya ada artikell/ tread kita yg mng-kick balik itu artikel. tentu dgn mengemukakan yg baik. orng indo skrng siapa yg sugih2 banget.. orang jg semua tahu kok.


Pohon makin tinggi makin kenceng anginnya, just take that thread with a grain of salt, like it or not, that unfortunate event is what make us more socially and economically progressive now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

Bennedict said:


> Pohon makin tinggi makin kenceng anginnya, just take that thread with a grain of salt, like it or not, that unfortunate event is what make us more socially and economically progressive now.


banyak yang syirik


----------



## mandala

Kalazan said:


> BIG BADASS...where is the Leo RI? Have they arrived in indonesia?


Leopard 2RI. Credit to Penkostrad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

MacanJawa said:


> banyak yang syirik


Yeahh.. one of them is Putra UMNO..


----------



## UMNOPutra

Kalazan said:


> trust me...itu artikel periatiwa 1998 di thread itu, pesanan negara kecil Utara. berkaitan tax amnesty program pemerintah kt. tujuannya nakutin pengusaha spya ragu bawa pulang simpenanya disana. harusnya ada artikell/ tread kita yg mng-kick balik itu artikel. tentu dgn mengemukakan yg baik. orng indo skrng siapa yg sugih2 banget.. orang jg semua tahu kok.



Change your mind to be more positive ... Please note that this is an "international forum" .. so, post your comments in English if you don't agree and/or want to counter it... Would you please don't blame to the other for all bad things in your country ......
..



MacanJawa said:


> tau dari mana gan kalo pesanan negara sebelah?



Maybe you have to appeal your colleague .. Stop to show their stupidity here ...


----------



## Kalazan

you change your and people mind.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

New Klewang in progress:










http://banyuwangi.merdeka.com/info-...uatan-kapal-perang-di-banyuwangi-160813z.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Reashot Xigwin said:


> New Klewang in progress:



^^ info yang ditungu-tunggu. Itu foto lama y?


----------



## mengkom

initial_d said:


> I would like to know, do other countries, especially U.S.A, japan, or European country still do dopper training on their curriculoum? If they still do, what kind of rifle or calibre did they use?


yes, other countries does have some kind "fire desensitization training" as well
the most common method, A soldier fires a machine gun over the heads of soldiers low-crawling under barbed wire like this:




if the goal is to familiarize soldier to battle condition, and simulate psychological stress, this will do the job fine

TNI uses different method. soldiers is instructed to crawl in a column of dirt while their partner fire at them somewhat more freely. They do this as right of passage ritual.




in my opinion the "dopper training" is rather reckless and impose soldiers to unnecessary risk. Sure, they are professionals, but I think our method sacrifices a degree of safety just for theatrical effects..
just my 2c

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

pr1v4t33r said:


> ^^ info yang ditungu-tunggu. Itu foto lama y?
> 
> Btw, ada yang nyariin...
> _https://defence.pk/threads/in-indon...mains-unaddressed.443630/page-18#post-8567429_



Yang ada cuma itu. Katanya udh kemajuan & lg ditinjau ama anak SESKO. Jd belum ada informasi lebih lanjut lg.


Emangnya gua bego apa mau ngeladenin mereka semua?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Boss Dragun

beritanya mungkin udah telat beberapa bulan lalu. kita menang WCS (World Cosplay Summit) 2016 di jepang











full video


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Boss Dragun said:


> beritanya mungkin udah telat beberapa bulan lalu. kita menang WCS (World Cosplay Summit) 2016 di jepang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full video


Oot


----------



## afiq0110

initial_d said:


> Yes, 3 member and 26 guest, for those silent reader, if you are indonesian, please sign up so we can share information and discuss more


[/QUOTE]

I think i am doing the steps in all the wrong direction

I did made my id... tried to introduced my self in the proper link, but a sentence shown up, it said INVALID ID....

Please enlighten me.... teach me the right order, please... many thanks...


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 325705


New Klewang in the background?


----------



## Nike

from Indomiliter, Koster class is one of the main candidate for future MCMV programme of Indonesian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kalazan

mandala said:


> New Klewang in the background?


seems you're right...new klewang or klewang 2....identify from the radar cone is detachable from the mass bottom.
different with klewang 1.
hope it will sail soon and proof its stealthy. 



madokafc said:


> from Indomiliter, Koster class is one of the main candidate for future MCMV programme of Indonesian Navy
> 
> View attachment 325741


How about the unmaned one?
just the future trend is unmaned...hope navy take at least one unmaned MCMV.
for navy technological update and safely operation.


----------



## Bennedict

NC212-200 MPA





Border patrol





Tinombala Ops, more than 3000 personnel from army and police paramilitary involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Kopassus with Thailand Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

#drydock #repaint #maintain #ptpal

@oriuploader









PT PAL Shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

DivIf 2 Kostrad dalam Harteknas 21- Surakarta





Garuda Shield X/2016

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kalazan

Bennedict said:


> NC212-200 MPA
> 
> 
> Border patrol
> 
> 
> Tinombala Ops, more than 3000 personnel from army and police paramilitary involved.



My job is to comment... 

Two personel with same riffle but have different role.
The right one role is as a sniper..looked from telescope attached. But pretty strange that its color is to clear. more easy to seen by the opponent. shouldnt its color in camouflage? 
any enlightment?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Prepare for 17august flypass

Halim AFB

F16A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

madokafc said:


> from Indomiliter, Koster class is one of the main candidate for future MCMV programme of Indonesian Navy
> 
> View attachment 325741



Neighboring country, Singapore, use Landsort Class (Koster Class before upgraded with new mine countermeasures (MCM) system, adaptations for international operations as well as a new air defence systems involving moving and modification of the Arte 726 from the _Kaparen_ class fast patrol boats).

Singapore first ship, RSS _Bedok_, was built by Kockums in Sweden based on the _Landsort_-class design. The hulls of the remaining three ships were prefabricated in Sweden and transferred to Singapore for final assembly by Singapore Technologies (ST) Marine. I hope we will also get transfer of technology like Singapore get previously.

Based on this source, Landsort Class's (previous class before Koster Class) cost is US$ 205 million and Bedok Class of Singapore (licensed Landsort Class) cost US$ 225 million. With US$ 215 million allocated for MCMV, we will get only one vessel from the procurement? @madokafc CMIIW


----------



## mengkom

Bennedict said:


> NC212-200 MPA
> 
> Tinombala Ops, more than 3000 personnel from army and police paramilitary involved.


That guy on the right, he is carrying 11 magazine.. Happy trigger eh?


----------



## Bennedict

mengkom said:


> That guy on the right, he is carrying 11 magazine.. Happy trigger eh?


Are you real @mengkom from kaskus? 


it's good to see many reinfocements arrive 

and anyway, it's 2 million viewers already, great


----------



## Nike

Air to ground integration combat maneuver, Garuda Shield X 2016 Joint Exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Svantana said:


> -ss2 bullpup.
> why pindad didnt mass produce this baby?
> is because any flaw in that design?



The reason is not because of any flaw but lacks of interest from our armed forces.
Pindad only do mass production based on existing order. No order not production.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Panglima TNI : TNI perlu inovasi di bidang kemiliteran*





Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo mengatakan TNI memerlukan inovasi-inovasi dibidang kemiliteran, sehingga dapat membantu tugas pokok TNI dalam menjaga Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia (NKRI) dari segala ancaman.

Hal tersebut disampaikan Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo ketika menjadi pembicara kunci didepan 168 orang peneliti pada acara Workshop Konsorsium Riset Hankam di Ruang Senat Universitas Sebelas Maret, Surakarta, Kamis (11/8).

Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo dalam kesempatan tersebut juga menyampaikan bahwa, TNI saat ini memerlukan kapal selam karena kita adalah negara kepulauan dan juga memerlukan kapal-kapal dengan daya rusaknya lebih besar dengan kecepatannya lebih tinggi serta penggunaan alat komunikasi dengan teknologi satelit. “Ini tantangan bagi para peneliti, inovasi-inovasi seperti inilah yang diperlukan saat ini,” tegas Panglima TNI.

Dalam menghadapi tantangan dan ancaman bangsa Indonesia kedepan, Panglima TNI mengatakan bahwa TNI tidak akan mampu melaksanakan tugas pokoknya sendirian tanpa bekerjasama dengan semua komponen bangsa. “Kita harus bersatu untuk mewujudkan kesejahteraan rakyat dengan memanfaatkan modal geografi untuk menjadi negara agraris, negara maritim dan negara industri,” tegas Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo.

Sebagai contoh dengan adanya kapal-kapal kecil milik rakyat dan nelayan, bila dibutuhkan bisa dipersenjatai dengan senjata roket yang portable dan praktis dengan jarak tembak pendek sampai dengan sedang, dimana kapal nelayan bersama personel TNI yang dipersenjatai tersebut dapat memanfaatkan unsur geografi laut Indonesia dengan menjadikan pulau-pulau kecil sebagai tempat persembunyian dan perlindungan.

*“Nelayan ini juga akan didampingi oleh angkatan laut, disinilah yang dibutuhkan tenaga para teknorat untuk bisa menciptakan senjata misil portable. Yang jarak tembak senjata misil tersebut mencapai 15 km, apabila dalam emergency nanti kapal-kapal tersebut akan didampingi kapal Angkatan Laut dengan senjata misil portable 2 orang,” pungkas Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo.*

Selain Panglima TNI sebagai pembicara kunci, turut memberikan paparan sebagai pembicara utama antara lain : Dirjen Potensi Pertahanan Kementerian Pertahanan (Pothan) Dr. Ir. Timbul Siahaan, Dirjen Penguatan Riset dan Pengembangan (Risbang) Dr. Muhammad Dimyati dan Dirjen Penguatan Inovasi Dikti Dr. Jumain Appe. 

Setelah pelaksanaan workshop panglima TNI meninjau pameran TNI–UNS Technomilitary Festival yang diikuti TNI AD 11 satuan, TNI AL 5 Satuan, TNI AU 5 satuan. Pada Pameran yang akan berlangsung selama 3 hari, 10 hingga 12 Agustus 2016, pihak TNI, maupun UNS sepakat, masyarakat dapat menikmati kendaraan tempur, seperti Tank AMX-13, Modernization dengan berat 17,8 ton, Tank Marder IA3 berat 33,5 ton, kendaraan Peluncur Roket yang memiliki berat 28 ton, Meriam 155M, Caesar 155/52, Tank Leopard 2A4 dengan berat 55,15 ton dan sebagainya.

http://infodarianda.com/info/18624

Mr Chief should read Spike NLOS first 

one should notes about Indonesian potential development in Biological Weapons fields

https://fas.org/irp/world/indonesia/bw-mou.pdf


----------



## Bennedict

Wulung UAV
Photo credit : ramdhanraka_






Technomilitary Festival UNS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> The reason is not because of any flaw but lacks of interest from our armed forces.
> Pindad only do mass production based on existing order. No order not production.


couse by the indonesian soldier not familiar with bullup?
strange shooting style maybe..


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Kalazan said:


> couse by the indonesian soldier not familiar with bullup?
> strange shooting style maybe..


I think not just Indonesian, even France Army are now want to replace their FAMAS also British military are planning to get rid of their bullpup.


----------



## Kalazan

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> I think not just Indonesian, even France Army are now want to replace their FAMAS also British military are planning to get rid of their bullpup.


Any further info...why? becouse some are said, its more compact in design.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Police Gegana unit on vehicle ambush exercise.

photo by : aimshootingclub

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bennedict

SSV #2 for Philippines 
(c) Ijal Lubis

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

Pemadaman Kebakaran Hutan dan Lahan Dari UdaraHelikopter milik Badan Nasional Penanggulangan Bencana (BNPB) melakukan pemadaman kebakaran hutan dan lahan (karhutla) melalui udara (water bombing) di Ogan Ilir (OI), Sumatera Selatan, Kamis (11/8/2016). Jauhnya sumber air dan kencangnya angin membuat petugas kewalahan memadamkan api yang membakar lahan tersebut, sehingga meminta bantuan pemadaman dari udara. (ANTARA/Nova Wahyudi








Pemadaman Kebakaran Hutan dan Lahan Dari UdaraHelikopter milik Badan Nasional Penanggulangan Bencana (BNPB) melakukan pemadaman kebakaran hutan dan lahan (karhutla) melalui udara (water bombing) di Ogan Ilir (OI), Sumatera Selatan, Kamis (11/8/2016). Jauhnya sumber air dan kencangnya angin membuat petugas kewalahan memadamkan api yang membakar lahan tersebut, sehingga meminta bantuan pemadaman dari udara. (ANTARA/Nova Wahyudi)







Pemadaman Kebakaran Hutan dan Lahan Dari UdaraHelikopter milik Badan Nasional Penanggulangan Bencana (BNPB) melakukan pemadaman kebakaran hutan dan lahan (karhutla) melalui udara (water bombing) di Ogan Ilir (OI), Sumatera Selatan, Kamis (11/8/2016). Jauhnya sumber air dan kencangnya angin membuat petugas kewalahan memadamkan api yang membakar lahan tersebut, sehingga meminta bantuan pemadaman dari udara. (ANTARA/Nova Wahyudi)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian navy detains pirate robbing singapore-flagged tanker*
Sabtu, 13 Agustus 2016 17:48 WIB | 1.034 Views




Indonesian navy personnel as the foreground of illegal fishing boat in Medan, North Sumatra. (ANTARA FOTO/Septianda Perdana)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - A Western Fleet Quick Response (WFQR) team of the Indonesian Navy detained an alleged pirate who was robbing the Ad Matsu tanker of Singapore, on Belakang Padang Island, Batam, Riau Islands, on Friday evening.

The alleged pirate was identified as Henry Alfree Bakari Bin Hengki, First Admiral Edi Sucipto, spokesman of the Indonesian Navy, said in a press statement, here Saturday. 

Henry had been jailed earlier for illegal possession of ammunition, Sucipto said.

Recently, he and his five colleagues, aboard a speed boat departing from Tanjung Berakit, Bintan, Riau Islands, had pirated a Singapore-flagged MT Ad Matsu, off Aur Isle.

As the boat's helmsman, Henry got US$100 and Rp500 thousand as his share from the piracy.

"The Indonesian Navy is still looking for the other pirates," the naval officer said. 

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...tains-pirate-robbing-singapore-flagged-tanker

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

Anti Aircraft Type 90 (PG99) Firing Test. Pelabuhan Ratu Sukabumi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

Omg that Wrangler..


----------



## faries

Latihan Penerbangan Terpadu TNI AL 2016. Indonesian Navy Integrated Flight Training 2016.
Credit to @ericireng https://steller.co/s/5wf9mVP592b

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*RI supports major Philippine military operations in Sulu*
Jumat, 12 Agustus 2016 22:37 WIB | 928 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government fully supports major military operations being undertaken by the Philippines in the Sulu Sea, which is the stronghold of the Abu Sayyaf armed group. 

"The Philippines appears to be very serious (about freeing 11 Indonesian sailors being held hostage) by conducting major operations," Vice President Jusuf Kalla said at a routine press conference held after Friday prayers.

The sailors were abducted by the Abu Sayyaf armed group. 

"For the umpteenth time, the government has stated that we want to free the hostages through G-to-G scheme," he said.

The vice president said he did not want to pursue the path of negotiations as it would eventually add to more problems, including demand for ransom.

"Admittedly, everything entails a risk, but it is a risk that we will take and it must be a reasonable risk," he added.

As part of the military operations, the Philippines is deploying its air force and army personnel.

An Indonesian citizen who worked as captain of a Malaysian registered vessel was abducted, bringing to 11 the number of Indonesians being held hostage by the armed group.

The 38-year-old Indonesian, identified as Herman bin Manggak, was believed to have been kidnapped while catching shrimp in Kinabatangan waters in Sabah near its border with the Philippines on August 3.(*)


http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106222/ri-supports-major-philippine-military-operations-in-sulu


----------



## NEKONEKO

does any of you guys, got the pic of firing excercise (the target)? i mean, i've seen caesar, grad, vampire, astros firing excercise, wanna see the capability, power and accuracy. the salvo from mlrs gotta leave some wow crater's
sure it's dangerous area to go near there and take a pic but, maybe?


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## afiq0110

jek_sperrow said:


> does any of you guys, got the pic of firing excercise (the target)? i mean, i've seen caesar, grad, vampire, astros firing excercise, wanna see the capability, power and accuracy. the salvo from mlrs gotta leave some wow crater's
> sure it's dangerous area to go near there and take a pic but, maybe?
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------
> sorry oot, i'll delete it later
> -------------------------------------
> lupa dulu liat dimari apa warung sebelah pas ops camarmaleo ato tinombala, ada pic brimob pake tas carrier n ada user yg bilang doi pernah liat tokonya di jakarta, ada yag tau gan? jadi pengen beli ntu tas. terimakasih
> gan, disini bisa PM ga sih?



If i am not mistaken, the one whom previously answered the question, said it could be find either at senayan citi or gm plaza... if i am not mistaken

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

Credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

All photos credited to Cakrawala Creative.
















https://www.instagram.com/cakrawala_creative/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gondes

credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Driver Training Tank (Fahrschulpanzer). Credit to Cakrawala Creative.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BCroSWurBO9/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Yonkav 8 






Flypass for 17august

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aderessag

Badak


----------



## BoQ77

gondes said:


> View attachment 326036
> View attachment 326037
> 
> 
> Credit to original uploader



Jungle army ? Look impressive, but not on the asphalt.
-----
more impressive if they are in grass or bushes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

And your poin are? Please elaborate


BoQ77 said:


> Jungle army ? Look impressive, but not on the asphalt.


----------



## Svantana

Our former President (SBY) with Cambodian Army 





Sistership of KRI Irian - Mikhail Kutuzov _Михаил Кутузов_





KRI Irian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

Svantana said:


> Sistership of KRI Irian - Mikhail Kutuzov _Михаил Кутузов_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRI Irian



Don't worry this ships will reincarnate with this one... 






Pls pray for this king...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Catamaran Tank Boat

















Trimaran Fast Missile Boat

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## faries

good progress for catamaran tank boat and its big in reality! Never thinking they follow up the plan so fast...thanks God you sent Lundin to Banyuwangi, transfer of technology comes directly with his freewill of business (and of course Lisa Lundin, his beautiful wife).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

17th Para Raider Infantry Brigade - Kujang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Independence Day Military Expo 2016. Photos credit to Jogja City Mall.

















Indonesian Army Raiders with Pindad SS2 rifles. Photos credit to William Schance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

nice to see that klewang program still continue...


----------



## Yuyukangkang

BoQ77 said:


> Jungle army ? Look impressive, but not on the asphalt.
> -----
> more impressive if they are in grass or bushes


They just gear up for a ceremony ...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Baliem Valley Festival 2016









The event took place under the watchful eye of Indonesian army soldiers who patrolled the fesitval


----------



## NEKONEKO

the klewang is good but the tank boat still have no idea how it will operate,like in swamp? amphibious fire support? used by spec ops? or this unit just for prototype only? nice move even just protoype. in the future how about hoverboat with good firepower, when combat ship cant give fire support and ArMed can't move and deploy its power quickly, the (tank-hover-boat) can give support deep to the land,
BMP 3F, and PT-76 = slow
tank-hover-boat = fast & well armed
IMHO


does the Leopard RI still being painted?


----------



## gondes

Yuyukangkang said:


> They just gear up for a ceremony ...



Well..IMHO..it's a matter of camo that they use.. TNI camo is not designed for multi-terrain, it tends to be used in a jungle or rain forest. Some units now have new camo but still in some areas it is a misfit. Creating best camo is not easy at all, even USA has done and will do more researches to find the best camo with pretty big budget.


----------



## initial_d

pr1v4t33r said:


> Baliem Valley Festival 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The event took place under the watchful eye of Indonesian army soldiers who patrolled the fesitval


They were soldier the one paticipating in the festival. look at the hair cut, not a tribe men, thats why they were guarded by their fellow soldier


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d said:


> They were soldier the one paticipating in the festival. look at the hair cut, not a tribe men, thats why they were guarded by their fellow soldier



indeed, that particular pictures are soldiers from 756th battalion 'Jayawijaya' that participate in the opening dance. I intentionally left the Dani tribesmen images because they are naked and unappropriate to be shown here 

DivIf 2 Kostrad





Anoa 6x6 loooks kinda small compared with Tarantula

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Raider. Credit to William Schance.


----------



## mengkom

why are most TNI pictures posted in internet always edited with HDR filter? it's annoying..
too much detail in picture, it makes my eyes lost in it


----------



## faries

young soldier influenced by hipster style maybe, easy to use instant filter editing @mengkom


----------



## GerhardA

mengkom said:


> why are most TNI pictures posted in internet always edited with HDR filter? it's annoying..
> too much detail in picture, it makes my eyes lost in it


I agree. I personally also prefer natural colored, clear, hd pictures just like US Military's pictures. Makes the toys seem modern and expensive and not cheesy and cheap.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Old product from PINDAD, APR-1V. This 4x4 APC was borned around 2003-2004 to help TNI fight the Acheh separatis movement.





Marder 1A3 IFV





Soldiers from Yonif Mekanis 413/Bremoro





#Doper training - Soldiers crawling under heavy fire at Situlembang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKRI

*Preparation for independence day celebration*
*




























(Puspen TNI)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## initial_d

Besok nonton parade senja/penurunan bendera ah di istana negara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesia's Interest In Gripen, KF-X Hints At Delay In Su-35 Procurement*





Russian Su-35 aircraft
IHS Janes that the proposal is flexible over the version of Gripen aircraft that can be supplied to the TNI-AU but that the company remains "100 per cent" committed to meeting Indonesia's requirements for localised industrial participation. The proposal was submitted earlier this year, although Carlqvist said the company is still waiting for the formal bidding process to commence.

Indonesia is looking to replace its Northrop F-5E Tiger II fighters, which entered service in 1980. The programme is expected to cost US$1.5 billion for 16 aircraft initially.

"Saab has submitted a budgetary proposal for one squadron of the latest generation Gripen," said Carlqvist.

Indonesia is expected to sign a contract to purchase around a dozen Russian Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets this year. These aircraft are also touted to replace Indonesia’s F-5 fighters, and supplement a fleet of 16 Sukhoi Su-27 and Su-30 fighters that form the backbone of its air force.

Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu, in April this year had confirmed the country’s plans to purchase Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets. The signing was expected in the first week of April.The Indonesian government had been considering purchasing Lockheed Martin Corp’s F-16V, BAE Systems Plc’s Eurofighter Typhoon or Saab AB’s Gripen.

The minister had added that Indonesia would continue looking to various countries for procurement. "We will buy from Europe and America, from Russia also," he said. "We don’t prioritize. The important thing is if we need them, and the research backs it up, we will buy. We are replacing old planes, not adding new ones."

“With our current budget, we will most likely buy 8 aircraft. Initially we were thinking of one squadron,” Indonesian Ambassador to Russia Wahid Supriyadi was quoted as saying by RBTH on the sidelines of Russian-ASEAN summit in Sochi last month. Indonesian companies will get contracts to manufacture some components for the Su-35, and the Russians are expected to set up a maintenance centre for the fighter jet in the country if they sign a contract.

Indonesia has also agreed to help fund South Korea's KF-X fighter jet programme, which hopes to develop a modern multi-role jet fighter in the 2020s. Jakarta expects to eventually get around 80 new fighter jets via this programme. South Korea and Indonesia have signed a US $1.3 billion deal to jointly develop the next generation fighter jet KF-X for Seoul in January this year.

While Indonesia would like to rapidly bolster its defence preparedness in view China’s aggressive posturing in the South China Sea, its budget is limited. Indonesia has allocated $18 billion for defense for the year 2017.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/16...ts_At_Delay_In_Su_35_Procurement#.V7MDctR95kg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The moment of truth... When tarantula take a dive





Cheese...







GerhardA said:


> i personally also prefer natural colored, clear, hd pictures just like US Military's pictures. Makes the toys seem modern and expensive and not cheesy and cheap.



Good HD quality photos on Indonesian military are hard to come by on the internet. That's usually taken by professional photographers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Palu Sub base in progress

@oriuploader




















20 unit of M109

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

pr1v4t33r said:


> Old product from PINDAD, APR-1V. This 4x4 APC was borned around 2003-2004 to help TNI fight the Acheh separatis movement.
> View attachment 326450
> 
> 
> Marder 1A3 IFV
> View attachment 326462
> 
> 
> Soldiers from Yonif Mekanis 413/Bremoro
> View attachment 326464
> 
> 
> #Doper training - Soldiers crawling under heavy fire at Situlembang
> View attachment 326472



What's that directly above the Marder's crew....is it Milan ATGM launcher?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> What's that directly above the Marder's crew....is it Milan ATGM launcher?


Six 76-millimeter smoke grenade


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

pr1v4t33r said:


> Six 76-millimeter smoke grenade



Hmm...there are also smoke grenade launchers above the side mirror...so the one above the crew's helmet is also smoke grenade launcher?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Hmm...there are also smoke grenade launchers above the side mirror...so the one above the crew's helmet is also smoke grenade launcher?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Dalam nota keuangan juga disebutkan pengadaan 24 unit ranpur pengganti Saracen dan Saladin. Hingga kini belum diketahui pasti ranpur mana yang akan menggantikan kedua jenis ranpur sepuh tersebut. Apakah panser Anoa dan Badak, atau dari jenis lain. Tapi konon Ranpur _ASCOD buatan Spanyol _sudah mengintai.





_ASCOD Pizarro buat nemenin Marder..._

_http://arc.web.id/berita/742-20-unit-m-109-akan-pekuat-artileri-medan-tni-ad_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

pr1v4t33r said:


> Soldiers from Yonif Mekanis 413/Bremoro
> View attachment 326464



is it right that above personels is called in 1 regu (1 team) ?
i see a little strange with the soldier that standing at the most back. he hold the riffle that have magazine about 45 degree position compare to generally riffle.
is that by camera effect or is there riffle like this? where is it from?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kalazan said:


> is it right that above personels is called in 1 regu (1 team) ?


_http://indomilitary-warfare.blogspot.co.id/2011/07/satuan-satuan-dalam-militer.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

pr1v4t33r said:


> Dalam nota keuangan juga disebutkan pengadaan 24 unit ranpur pengganti Saracen dan Saladin. Hingga kini belum diketahui pasti ranpur mana yang akan menggantikan kedua jenis ranpur sepuh tersebut. Apakah panser Anoa dan Badak, atau dari jenis lain. Tapi konon Ranpur _ASCOD buatan Spanyol _sudah mengintai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ASCOD Pizarro buat nemenin Marder..._
> 
> _http://arc.web.id/berita/742-20-unit-m-109-akan-pekuat-artileri-medan-tni-ad_



New or excess of stock? Based on wikipedia, A follow-up order of 212 vehicles, which were delivered between 2011 and 2015, was reduced to 117 following budget cuts. Possibility still remaining 95 vehicles in Santa Bárbara Sistemas' warehouse (Spain)?



pr1v4t33r said:


> Kalo beneran ngincer, pastinya old stock... AD cari yang murah meriah, battle proven, reliable...



Lets pray for the best...will be a good acquisition if we can get good deal from Spain...











https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASCOD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> New or excess of stock? Based on wikipedia, A follow-up order of 212 vehicles, which were delivered between 2011 and 2015, was reduced to 117 following budget cuts. Possibility still remaining 95 vehicles in Santa Bárbara Sistemas' warehouse (Spain)? Lets pray for the best...will be a good acquisition if we can get good deal from Spain...



yea, lets wait for the good news...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mengkom

Kalazan said:


> is it right that above personels is called in 1 regu (1 team) ?
> i see a little strange with the soldier that standing at the most back. he hold the riffle that have magazine about 45 degree position compare to generally riffle.
> is that by camera effect or is there riffle like this? where is it from?


that guy is carrying minimi light machine gun
this gun can be fed by ammo belt like usual machine gun, or fired from standard stanag magazine as a backup measure
although, when the gun fired from magazine it is prone to jam

belt-feed ammo via top cover




magazine-feed via magazine port at a 45° angle, located beneath the feed tray port.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

pr1v4t33r said:


> _http://arc.web.id/berita/742-20-unit-m-109-akan-pekuat-artileri-medan-tni-ad_


Well the data above shows 20 units M109 but the picture from the link it shows the M109 with number 025.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mandala said:


> Well the data above shows 20 units M109 but the picture from the link it shows the M109 with number 025.



That's already include M113A1-B, cek the background... maybe?


----------



## Kalazan

mengkom said:


> that guy is carrying minimi light machine gun
> this gun can be fed by ammo belt like usual machine gun, or fired from standard stanag magazine as a backup measure
> although, when the gun fired from magazine it is prone to jam
> 
> belt-feed ammo via top cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magazine-feed via magazine port at a 45° angle, located beneath the feed tray port.



Thanks.
Light machine gun.., because so far what we know..the magazine feed method is slightly from under, side and upper the gun.
So i think it was wrong, that mentioned soldiers was in 1 squad/regu because so many machine gun at that squad.
cmiiw



faries said:


> New or excess of stock? Based on wikipedia, A follow-up order of 212 vehicles, which were delivered between 2011 and 2015, was reduced to 117 following budget cuts. Possibility still remaining 95 vehicles in Santa Bárbara Sistemas' warehouse (Spain)?
> 
> 
> 
> Lets pray for the best...will be a good acquisition if we can get good deal from Spain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASCOD



What are all of you discussed is Pizzaro or M-109.. guys?
Which vehicle will TNI buy based on that paper list?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

pr1v4t33r said:


> Dalam nota keuangan juga disebutkan pengadaan 24 unit ranpur pengganti Saracen dan Saladin. Hingga kini belum diketahui pasti ranpur mana yang akan menggantikan kedua jenis ranpur sepuh tersebut. Apakah panser Anoa dan Badak, atau dari jenis lain. Tapi konon Ranpur _ASCOD buatan Spanyol _sudah mengintai.


why not continued a marder program...? with a tot of course

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian navy decommission 4 support vessels (15/8).
_http://www.tnial.mil.id/tabid/79/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/30491/Default.aspx_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Pengukuhan Paskibraka Nasional 2016Presiden Joko Widodo (kanan) memimpin upacara Pengukuhan Pasukan Pengibar Bendera Pusaka (Paskibraka) Nasional 2016 yang akan bertugas dalam upacara Peringatan Detik-Detik Proklamasi HUT ke-71 RI di Istana Negara, Jakarta, Senin (15/8/2016). Presiden mengukuhkan 67 anggota Paskibraka, dari 68 siswa calon Pasukan Pengibar Bendera Pusaka (Paskibraka) Nasional 2016 yang terpilih untuk melakukan upacara pengibaran dan penurunan Bendera Merah Putih saat peringatan 71 tahun Kemerdekaan Indonesia di Istana Merdeka pada 17 Agustus mendatang. (ANTARA /Yudhi Mahatma)







Pengukuhan Paskibraka Nasional 2016Anggota Pasukan Pengibar Bendera Pusaka (Paskibraka) Nasional 2016 asal Sulawesi Barat Ade Yuliana mencium bendera Merah Putih saat upacara pengukuhan yang dipimpin Presiden Joko Widodo di Istana Negara, Jakarta, Senin (15/8/2016). Presiden mengukuhkan 67 anggota Paskibraka, dari 68 siswa calon Pasukan Pengibar Bendera Pusaka (Paskibraka) Nasional 2016 yang terpilih untuk melakukan upacara pengibaran dan penurunan Bendera Merah Putih saat peringatan 71 tahun Kemerdekaan Indonesia di Istana Merdeka pada 17 Agustus mendatang. (ANTARA/Yudhi Mahatma)







Pengukuhan Paskibraka Nasional 2016Anggota Pasukan Pengibar Bendera Pusaka (Paskibraka) Nasional 2016 asal Aceh Cut Aura Maghfirah dipeluk ibundanya seusai upacara pengukuhan yang dipimpin Presiden Joko Widodo di Istana Negara, Jakarta, Senin (15/8/2016). Presiden mengukuhkan 67 anggota Paskibraka, dari 68 siswa calon Pasukan Pengibar Bendera Pusaka (Paskibraka) Nasional 2016 yang terpilih untuk melakukan upacara pengibaran dan penurunan Bendera Merah Putih saat peringatan 71 tahun Kemerdekaan Indonesia di Istana Merdeka pada 17 Agustus mendatang. (ANTARA/Yudhi Mahatma)







Pengukuhan Paskibraka Nasional 2016Presiden Joko Widodo (kanan) secara simbolis mengukuhkan Pasukan Pengibar Bendera Pusaka (Paskibraka) Nasional 2016 yang akan bertugas dalam upacara Peringatan Detik-Detik Proklamasi HUT ke-71 RI di Istana Negara, Jakarta, Senin (15/8/2016). Presiden mengukuhkan 67 anggota Paskibraka, dari 68 siswa calon Pasukan Pengibar Bendera Pusaka (Paskibraka) Nasional 2016 yang terpilih untuk melakukan upacara pengibaran dan penurunan Bendera Merah Putih saat peringatan 71 tahun Kemerdekaan Indonesia di Istana Merdeka pada 17 Agustus mendatang. (ANTARA /Yudhi Mahatma)







Pengukuhan Paskibraka Nasional 2016Menpora Imam Nachrawi (tengah) bersama Pasukan Pengibar Bendera Pusaka (Paskibraka) Nasional 2016 yang akan bertugas dalam upacara Peringatan Detik-Detik Proklamasi HUT ke-71 RI berswa foto seusai upacara pengukuhan di Istana Negara, Jakarta, Senin (15/8/2016). Presiden mengukuhkan 67 anggota Paskibraka, dari 68 siswa calon Pasukan Pengibar Bendera Pusaka (Paskibraka) Nasional 2016 yang terpilih untuk melakukan upacara pengibaran dan penurunan Bendera Merah Putih saat peringatan 71 tahun Kemerdekaan Indonesia di Istana Merdeka pada 17 Agustus mendatang. (ANTARA/Yudhi Mahatma)







Pengukuhan Paskibraka Nasional 2016Menpora Imam Nachrawi (tengah) bersama Pasukan Pengibar Bendera Pusaka (Paskibraka) Nasional 2016 yang akan bertugas dalam upacara Peringatan Detik-Detik Proklamasi HUT ke-71 RI berfoto seusai upacara pengukuhan di Istana Negara, Jakarta, Senin (15/8/2016). Presiden mengukuhkan 67 anggota Paskibraka, dari 68 siswa calon Pasukan Pengibar Bendera Pusaka (Paskibraka) Nasional 2016 yang terpilih untuk melakukan upacara pengibaran dan penurunan Bendera Merah Putih saat peringatan 71 tahun Kemerdekaan Indonesia di Istana Merdeka pada 17 Agustus mendatang.(ANTARA /Yudhi Mahatma)


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Customs 'Vampire Laut'. Credit to Evanezar H.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY 71st MOTHERLAND

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

Happy 71st Indonesia Independence Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia must leave comfort zone: Jokowi*

Ayomi Amindoni
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Tue, August 16 2016 | 05:02 pm




President Joko Widodo delivers a speech to the annual meeting of the People’s Consultative Assembly (MPR) in Jakarta on Aug. 16(JP/Wendra Ajistyatama)

President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo has called on the nation to leave its comfort zone and prepare to face extremely severe and fierce global competition. He made the call in his remarks at the annual meeting of the People’s Consultative Assembly (MPR) in Jakarta on Tuesday.

"Without the courage to leave our comfort zone, we will be trapped in poverty, unemployment and inequality. We need some breakthroughs, fast work, as well as powerful and effective state institutions to overcome the three main problems," Jokowi said.

In addition, he continued, the country needs to firmly uphold the nation’s ideology, the constitution and the five principles of Pancasila. "The grandeur of our nation will fade away if we are lacking in any of these."

The President also asked the heads and members of state institutions to continually work in unison with one another, listen to public criticism and keep improving their performance to maintain public trust.

Furthermore, he expressed his appreciation to the efforts made by the MPR to intensify the dissemination, study and absorption of the values of Pancasila, the 1945 Constitution, the Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia (NKRI) and the state motto of Bhinneka Tunggal Ika (Unity in Diversity).

"We also welcome the great idea offered by the assembly to review the system of long-term national development planning. In the era of global competition, we hope that such a review will create more integrated, future-oriented and sustainable development planning," Jokowi said. (ags)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/08/16/indonesia-must-leave-comfort-zone-jokowi.html

http://www.thejakartapost.com/multimedia/2016/08/16/pindad-armored-vehicles.html

the vid is interesting

PINDAD will built their own version of 8X8 armored vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

Happy Independence day..

We have gone fairly far, let's keep going!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

mejikuhibiu said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY 71st MOTHERLAND





mandala said:


> Happy 71st Indonesia Independence Day.



Merrrrdekaaaa!

Jaya selalu indonesiaku

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Loh kok @*pr1v4t33r *kena banned?

Seem they banned the wrong nick name? 

https://defence.pk/threads/how-indo...hnic-chinese-today.444056/page-7#post-8580505


----------



## Nike

Kirab Bendera Merah PutihRatusan siswa membawa bendera dalam kirab Bendera Merah Putih di Pantai Kuta, Bali, Selasa (16/8/2016). Ribuan peserta terdiri dari TNI, siswa, anggota organisasi masyarakat (ormas) dan warga mengibarkan bendera sebanyak 17+8+2016+71 atau 2112 buah untuk memperingati HUT ke 71 Proklamasi Kemerdekaan RI. (ANTARA /Nyoman Budhiana)








Kirab Bendera Merah PutihRatusan siswa membawa bendera dalam kirab Bendera Merah Putih di Pantai Kuta, Bali, Selasa (16/8/2016). Ribuan peserta terdiri dari TNI, siswa, anggota organisasi masyarakat (ormas) dan warga mengibarkan bendera sebanyak 17+8+2016+71 atau 2112 buah untuk memperingati HUT ke 71 Proklamasi Kemerdekaan RI. (ANTARA/Nyoman Budhiana)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

@pr1v4t33r , so you chose to be an outlaw on our independence day? lol .. Come back soon, brother warrior. 

*+++*

*Kaskolinlamil Pimpin Upacara Penurunan Ular-ular Perang*

JAKARTA - Kepala Staf Komando Lintas Laut Militer (Pangkolinlamil) Laksamana Pertama TNI Roberth Wolter Tappangan, mewakili Panglima Kolinlamil Laksda TNI Aan Kurnia memimpin upacara penurunan Ular-Ular Perang Kapal Perang Republik Indonesia (KRI) jenis angkut tank (AT)/Landing Ship Tank (LST) di bawah pembinaan Komando Lintas Laut Militer (Kolinlamil) di Dermaga Kolinlamil, Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, Senin (15/8).

Panglima Kolinlamil dalam amanatnya mengatakan pada masa 51 tahun yang lalu dilaksanakan upacara yang sama yaitu penaikan ular-ular perang di KRI. Upacara tersebut merupakan tanda dimulainya pengabdian sebuah kapal menjadi kapal perang dan selalu berkibar di tiang gapel.

Oleh sebab itu, upacara penurunan ular-ular perang saat ini merupakan upacara resmi yang menandakan berakhirnya perjalanan sejarah pengabdian sebuah KRI sebagai unsur kekuatan Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut.

KRI Karimata-960 adalah kapal jenis Coaster yang dibuat di Galangan Hungaria Shipyards and Crane work Budapest Angyafold pada tahun 1964 dan masuk jajaran TNI Angkatan Laut pada tanggal 18 Maret 1965.

Lebih lanjut, Pangkolinlamil mengatakan beban tugas yang dipercayakan oleh Angkatan Laut telah begitu banyak. Sejak masuk dalam jajaran Kolinlamil pada tahun 1965, tugas-tugas yang diemban dapat diselesaikan dengan sukses.

"Oleh karena itu pengabdian kepada bangsa dan negara Indonesia melalui Kolinlamil selama 51 tahun patut kita kenang dan kita banggakan,” katanya seperti siaran pers Dispen Kolinlamil.

Sepanjang pengabdiannya, keempat KRI ini telah berjasa bagi bangsa dan negara di dalam pelaksanaan tugas operasi baik dalam operasi militer perang maupun operasi militer selain perang serta operasi bakti lainnya. Di antaranya yang terkini Operasi Baksos Tsunami 2004 di Aceh, Operasi Rakata Jaya 2013 di wilayah Sulawesi dan Operasi Ekspedisi NKRI tahun 2014 di wilayah Nusa Tenggara Timur.

Menurutnya, kondisi KRI Karimata-960 telah jauh melebihi batas usia pakainya. Oleh karena itu, sudah waktunya keempat KRI tersebut untuk diistirahatkan dalam memperkuat jajaran TNI AL, khususnya Kolinlamil.

Orang nomor satu di Kolinlamil ini mengatakan Pemimpin TNI Angkatan Laut sudah mempertimbangkan secara matang tentang keputusan penghapusan ini. Hal tersebut berdasarkan efisiensi dan efektifitas, baik dari segi operasi maupun pemeliharaan dihadapkan dengan keterbatasan anggaran dan kondisi alutsista.

"Dengan demikian sudah selayaknya apabila kapal tersebut mengakhiri masa baktinya dan dihapuskan dari susunan kekuatan TNI Angkatan Laut,” kata Pangkolinlamil.(fri/jpnn)

http://www.jpnn.com/index.php?mib=berita.detail&id=461350

^
In short : TNI AL has decommissioned 4 LSTs. The ships were inducted into service 51 years ago. 


---





*HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY MY BELOVED NATION*
.. Happy nice day, everyone.

.​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gondes

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Merrrrdekaaaa!
> 
> Jaya selalu indonesiaku





anas_nurhafidz said:


> Merrrrdekaaaa!
> 
> Jaya selalu indonesiaku



My fellow Indonesians.... Dirgahayu RI ... merdeka !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aderessag

Dirgahayu Republik Indonesia .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes

Dirgahayu Republik Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kalazan

Happy Independence Day!
Bigger...Stronger...Smarter..

Indonesia Jayamahe!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyhigh88

*HAPPY INDEPENCE DAY!!!*
*MERDEKA, MERDEKA, MERDEKA!!!
*




*NKRI HARGA MATI!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyhigh88

Operation Tinombala 2016
*Indonesian Special Police Forces, Brimob intensifies Patrol to Hunt down ISIS-related Terrorists Mujahidin Indonesia Timur ahead of Independence Day.*

Poso, Central Sulawesi Province, Indonesia
August 16, 2016
Photos by Merdeka.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Krakatau Class

Come just to say this :

Walaupun banyak negri kujalani
Yang masyhur permai dikata orang
Tetapi kampung dan rumahku
Di sanalah kurasa senang
Tanahku tak kulupakan
Engkau kubanggakan











*Selamat Hari Kemerdekaan, Jaya Selalu Negeriku !!!*
*Dirgahayu Indonesia !!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyhigh88

*Free war machine rides to Celebrate Indonesia's 71st Independence Anniversary at Army's Public Display of Armaments.*

Alam Sutera, Tangerang Selatan, Banten Province, Indonesia
August 14, 2016
Photos by Merdeka.com





Tarantula / Black Fox Infantry Fighting Vehicle and Anoa Armored Personnel Carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

My blood was red and my bones was white. Longlife beloved homeland, Indonesia!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

i heard one of WNA an santoso member in Poso was Shoot


----------



## mandala

Pics from 2015. NLAW ATGM product familiarization.


























http://denpaldivisi2kostrad.blogspot.co.id/2015/02/penataran-senjata-atgm-n-law.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## satria

Happy independency day!! Merdeka!
Flaypass




KRI REM




Credit to original uploader.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarveL

_ibu kapolri dan ibu kapolda sulawesi tengah mengibarkan bendera di raja ampat MERDEKA ❤️_
_





_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bennedict

Second Martadinata-class frigate (Sigma 10514) under construction
(c)gombaljaya

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## aderessag

Bennedict said:


> Second Martadinata-class frigate (Sigma 10514) under construction
> (c)gombaljaya


Itu yang sebelahny SSVnya Filipina...?


----------



## gondes

Land Force...some old files...















Credit to original uploaders

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

aderessag said:


> Itu yang sebelahny SSVnya Filipina...?


That's KRI Dr Soeharso 990





-
-
-
SU-30MKK
Photo by @th_aji_baruno

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Because every army needs good PR __
----------------------------------------------------------
Video & Photo Drone operator of the Indonesian Army PR & Communication Directorate
photo by : Willy Schance





Indonesian Police Gegana CRT (Critical Response Team) Unit

photo by aimshootingclub

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## satria

very Low pass




C295 camouflage 




©Original uploader

Patrol over Ambalat

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

UMNOPutra said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Unbelievable .. It happened again .. again and again ... TNI ves Civilians ...
> 
> *Journalists condemn military brutality*
> Medan, North Sumatra | Tue, August 16 2016 | 02:50 pm
> 
> Fight for your rights – Hundreds of journalists stage a peaceful rally to protest against violence against journalists in front of the Soewondo Air Force Base in Medan, North Sumatra, on Tuesday.(thejakartapost.com/Apriadi Gunawan)
> 
> Hundreds of journalists staged a peaceful rally to protest against violence against journalists in front of the Soewondo Air Force Base in Medan, North Sumatra, on Tuesday.
> 
> They condemned the brutal attacks committed recently by several Indonesian Air Force soldiers against two on-duty journalists.
> 
> They called on Air Force authorities to investigate the attacks and to sanction both the soldiers involved in the attacks and their commanders.
> 
> “We want this violence against journalists to be investigated properly. The perpetrators must be brought to justice and their commanders must be dismissed because they were unable to control their members,” said Harizal, a journalist.
> 
> The incident began when Array Argus of local newspaper _Tribun Medan_ and Andri Syafrin of MNC TV were assigned to cover a clash, reportedly triggered by a land struggle, between Air Force personnel and residents of Sari Rejo subdistrict on Monday.
> 
> Syafrin said an unidentified soldier dragged him aside and attacked him with piece of wood, with several other soldiers joining in, causing him to fall to the ground.
> 
> “I had told them I was a journalist and most of them knew that I was a journalist but they kept beating me,” Syafrin told _The Jakarta Post_ at Royal Prima Hospital, Medan, on Tuesday. He added that his camera and cell phone had also been confiscated in the incident.
> 
> Echoing his colleague, Array said he had shouted that he was a journalist and showed his press card. “But the soldier attacking me just said he didn't care,” he said at Mitra Sejati Hospital.
> 
> Harizal said the brutality showed that the security authorities were still unaware of the principles of press freedom as stipulated by the 1999 Press Law. (ebf)
> 
> http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/08/16/journalists-condemn-military-brutality.html
> http://mforum.cari.com.my/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1013133&extra=page=1



in Malaysia those Journos usually will be dead before staging protest like in Indonesia, with C4 like what happened to Altatunya

*Indonesia dan Ukraina Miliki Potensi Kerjasama di Bidang Pertahanan*
Berita Terkini | 2016-08-08 18:21:05 | *60* Kali Dibaca



*Jakarta *– Direktur Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Dr. Ir. Timbul Siahaan mewakili Sekjen Kemhan RI menerima kunjungan Duta Besar Ukraina untuk Indonesia Volodymyr Pakhil, Senin (8/8) di kantor Kemhan, Jakarta.

Kunjungan ini dalam rangka upaya meningkatkan kerjasama pertahanan kedua negara sekaligus menindaklanjuti hasil kunjungan Presiden Ukraina Petro Poroshenko kepada Presiden RI Joko Widodo beberapa hari yang lalu.

Dubes Ukraina yang dalam kesempatan tersebut turut didampingi _Deputy Director of Spetstechnoexport_ Vladyslav Belbas mengatakan, kerjasama pertahanan antara Indonesia dan Ukraina selama ini telah berjalan dengan baik dan perlu ditingkatkan terutama kerjasama di bidang teknik militer.

“Kerjasama Ukraina dengan Indonesia di bidang pertahanan berjalan baik dan tidak ada masalah. Kedua negara memiliki potensi kerjasama di bidang pertahanan”, ungkap Dubes Ukraina untuk Indonesia.

Dikatakan Dubes Ukraina, pertemuan antara Presiden Ukraina kepada Presiden RI yang pada saat itu juga dihadiri oleh Menhan RI telah menghasilkan kesepakatan-kesepakatan dalam rangka peningkatan hubungan bilateral kedua negara salah satunya adalah kerjasama di bidang pertahanan dan teknik militer.

“Banyak topik yang dibicarakan dan yang paling banyak adalah topik kerjasama pertahanan dan teknik militer”, ungkapnya. (BDI/ACP)
http://puskompublik.kemhan.go.id/po...-potensi--kerjasama-di-bidang-pertahanan.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kukuh21

Hi, I'm new here to the forums and would like to say hello! 

JMBT tenan kui tamu seko negoro sebelah, wis rausah podo nggagas kampret kui

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesia looks to buy new Russian BT-3F amphibious armored personnel carrier*




Prototype of BT-3F (c) bmpd




Indonesian Marine Corps will seek to purchase the new Russian BT-3F amphibious and airportable armored personnel carrier, that was reported bybmpd.livejournal.com.

The BT-3F is an amphibious and airportable armored personnel carrier, designed by the Russian Concern “Tractor Plants” (SOE KMDB) as a private venture. New vehicle based on the BMP-3F amphibious infantry fighting vehicle.

General Director – Head of the Export Department and current planning KTZ Alexey Losev said that Indonesia has expressed his intention to buy new BT-3F to replace outdated BTR-50 personnel carrier.

This air assault transporter can carry 12 fully-equipped troops, plus the crew of two.

The new armored personnel carrier is armed with a remotely-controlled 7.62-mm machine gun for self-defense.

The official opening of ARMY-2016 will take place on September 6; in comparison with the previous year, the duration of the event will be increased by 2 more days considering the desire of participants.

http://defence-blog.com/army/indone...nd-airportable-armored-personnel-carrier.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

aderessag said:


> Itu yang sebelahny SSVnya Filipina...?


kayaknya tambahan utk TNI-AL... buat medical sepertinya



Zarvan said:


> *Indonesia looks to buy new Russian BT-3F amphibious armored personnel carrier*
> 
> 
> Prototype of BT-3F (c) bmpd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian Marine Corps will seek to purchase the new Russian BT-3F amphibious and airportable armored personnel carrier, that was reported bybmpd.livejournal.com.
> 
> The BT-3F is an amphibious and airportable armored personnel carrier, designed by the Russian Concern “Tractor Plants” (SOE KMDB) as a private venture. New vehicle based on the BMP-3F amphibious infantry fighting vehicle.
> 
> General Director – Head of the Export Department and current planning KTZ Alexey Losev said that Indonesia has expressed his intention to buy new BT-3F to replace outdated BTR-50 personnel carrier.
> 
> This air assault transporter can carry 12 fully-equipped troops, plus the crew of two.
> 
> The new armored personnel carrier is armed with a remotely-controlled 7.62-mm machine gun for self-defense.
> 
> The official opening of ARMY-2016 will take place on September 6; in comparison with the previous year, the duration of the event will be increased by 2 more days considering the desire of participants.
> 
> http://defence-blog.com/army/indone...nd-airportable-armored-personnel-carrier.html


it look like our marines old BTR 50


----------



## gondes

OLYMPICS GOLD MEDAL FOR INDONESIA!

Indonesia beat Malaysia 2-0 !! in the Final of Badminton Mixed Double !! 

Great gift for Indonesia 71st Independence Day !

Thank u Owi n Butet...

Sorry guys...OOT .. hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Krakatau Class

*Kado kemerdekaan yang dinanti-nanti, Emas Olimpiade !!!
Luar biasa Owi dan Butet. 











Terima kasih banyak !!!
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UMNOPutra

gondes said:


> OLYMPICS GOLD MEDAL FOR INDONESIA!
> 
> Indonesia beat Malaysia 2-0 !! in the Final of Badminton Mixed Double !!
> 
> Great gift for Indonesia 71st Independence Day !
> 
> Thank u Owi n Butet...
> 
> Sorry guys...OOT .. hehe



Congrate to Indonesia ...Yours are powerful ..


----------



## waz

Happy Republic day my brothers and sisters.
Please keep off-topic sports, human rights etc off this thread. 
I don't know why you guys haven't created an "Indo affairs" thread, for such things.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gondes

waz said:


> Happy Republic day my brothers and sisters.
> Please keep off-topic sports, human rights etc off this thread.
> I don't know why you guys haven't created an "Indo affairs" thread, for such things.



Apologize for being off topic. Ok back to topic now..





Marines patrolling outer islands near Singapore





Marines in an exercise

Credit to original uploader


----------



## faries

https://www.facebook.com/7622574837...257483796698/1168800593142383/?type=3&theater





Photographer : willy_schance
https://www.facebook.com/7622574837...257483796698/1168630039826105/?type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krakatau Class

waz said:


> Happy Republic day my brothers and sisters.
> Please keep off-topic sports, human rights etc off this thread.
> I don't know why you guys haven't created an "Indo affairs" thread, for such things.



I apologize Mod, maybe I was over excited.
Should I delete it?
And thank you for the greetings. Hope to see much greater Indonesia in the future.


----------



## faries

Zarvan said:


> *Indonesia looks to buy new Russian BT-3F amphibious armored personnel carrier*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prototype of BT-3F (c) bmpd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian Marine Corps will seek to purchase the new Russian BT-3F amphibious and airportable armored personnel carrier, that was reported bybmpd.livejournal.com.
> 
> The BT-3F is an amphibious and airportable armored personnel carrier, designed by the Russian Concern “Tractor Plants” (SOE KMDB) as a private venture. New vehicle based on the BMP-3F amphibious infantry fighting vehicle.
> 
> General Director – Head of the Export Department and current planning KTZ Alexey Losev said that Indonesia has expressed his intention to buy new BT-3F to replace outdated BTR-50 personnel carrier.
> 
> This air assault transporter can carry 12 fully-equipped troops, plus the crew of two.
> 
> The new armored personnel carrier is armed with a remotely-controlled 7.62-mm machine gun for self-defense.
> 
> The official opening of ARMY-2016 will take place on September 6; in comparison with the previous year, the duration of the event will be increased by 2 more days considering the desire of participants.
> 
> http://defence-blog.com/army/indone...nd-airportable-armored-personnel-carrier.html



additional picture:





http://snafu-solomon.blogspot.co.id/2016/08/russias-bt-3f-armored-personnel-carrier.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

New Indonesian Air Force CN-235 MPA equipped with the Selex SAGE 600 Electronic Warfare System. Credit to ridanyowanda.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BJNk5-2Aq0K/

*



Finmeccanica – Selex ES to provide SAGE electronic warfare system to Indonesia

Click to expand...

*


> * This is the first time that the SAGE ESM has been chosen for a fixed-wing maritime patrol requirement. It will be used by the Indonesian Air Force for maritime patrol missions *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAGE can identify and geolocate RF emitters, from a single platform providing situational awareness and intellingence
> The system will be integrated onto an Indonesian Air Force CN-235 aircraft
> SAGE has been developed for easy integration on any platform types including helicopters and Remotely Piloted Aerial Systems
> Finmeccanica – Selex ES has signed a contract with US-based prime contractor Integrated Surveillance and Defense Inc. (ISD) to provide a SAGE 600 digital Electronic Support Measure (ESM) system for the Indonesian Air Force. The system will be delivered in September for integration onto a maritime patrol mission system for an Indonesian Air Force Airbus CN-235 aircraft.
> 
> SAGE is an electronic warfare system for RF intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance missions. It passively collects emitter data from RF sources at a tactically significant range, compares them with an emitter library and then identifies and geolocates any threats.
> 
> This is the first selection of SAGE for a fixed-wing maritime patrol requirement. The system has been designed with flexibility in mind, allowing ease of integration onto a wide range of aerial vehicles – from fixed to rotary wing, up to unmanned aerial systems – and has previously flown on a number of other platform types including the Schiebel CAMCOPTER® S-100 remotely-piloted air system. SAGE is in use with the UK MoD and has been provided to the Republic of Korea as part of a package of electronic warfare equipment for the country’s Maritime Operational Helicopter (MOH) programme.
> 
> SAGE is part of Selex ES’s portfolio of advanced electronic warfare capabilities that range from individual sensors to fully integrated defensive aid suites, all backed up by the company’s dedicated Electronic Warfare Operational Support (EWOS) facility.



http://www.leonardocompany.com/en/-/sage-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## faries

Ini Rahasia Kehebatan Meriam Howitzer M109A4BE Incaran TNI AD

August 17, 2016 





_M109A4BE yang akan dibeli TNI AD. Sumber gambar: Pussenarmed_

M109 surplus boleh dikata dapat ditemui pada beberapa negara terutama di Eropa Barat yang beralih menggunakan sistem baru. Lalu kenapa TNI memilih membeli M109A4BE, apa istimewanya varian ini?

Jawabannya ada pada sejumlah program upgrade yang dilakukan sendiri oleh Belgia. Seperti diketahui, sebenarnya M109 yang dibeli Belgia adalah dari varian M109A2. Ketika varian A4 keluar, Belgia memutuskan untuk meningkatkan kemampuan M109A2 yang mereka miliki, tidak setara, tapi lebih unggul.

Jadi item standar seperti paket upgrade NBC/ RAM (Nuclear, Biological, Chemical/ Reliability, Availability, and Maintainability) memang dipasang sebagai standar, tapi ada lagi yang lebih. Paket upgrade yang menjadikan M109A4BE berbeda dengan M109A4 biasa ada pada pemasangan SAL (Semi Automatic Loader), MHS (Metric Hydraulic System), APU (Auxiliary Power Unit), SSPC (Stowage System Propellant Charges), dan IBC (Improved Ballistic Cover).

Sistem SAL pada M109BE menggunakan sistem rak semiotomatis yang mengantarkan proyektil dan charges ke juru pengisi dan asistennya, sehingga meningkatkan kecepatan tembak menjadi 3 peluru dalam 20 detik pertama dengan total penembakan 6 proyektil dalam 1 menit pertama, meningkat 50% dari kecepatan tembak varian M109A4.

Paket SAL juga menyertakan BAD (Breech Activating Device) yang memastikan breech selalu menutup dan membuka secara sempurna pada sudut elevasi meriam berapapun. Kemudian ada lagi TMS (Temperature Measurement Sensor) yaitu sensor yang mengukur suhu di dalam kamar peluru, untuk menekan risiko cook off atau kantung propelan menyala prematur akibat suhu yang terlalu panas setelah penembakan terus-menerus. Sistem SAL dan ikutannya tersebut dibuat oleh Rheinmetall Landsystems dan dipasang sendiri oleh Belgia.

Sementara untuk MHS (Metric Hydraulic System) merupakan modifikasi untuk menyamakan seluruh skala atau ukuran sistem hidrolik ke dalam satuan metrik yang berlaku internasional, mengingat AS masih menggunakan sistem imperial misalnya inci dan yards. Konversi ke sistem metrik ini akan memudahkan pengoperasian sehingga awak tidak perlu terlebih dahulu melakukan konversi perhitungan yang tentu akan sangat memakan waktu. Sistem MHS ini disiapkan oleh Rheinmetall Landsystems.

Modifikasi lain yang tak kalah penting adalah pemasangan sistem APU berupa mesin diesel 4 tak yang menyediakan daya 1,2kW @ 28VDC yang dipasang pada kompartemen mesin M109A4BE. Pemasangan APU ini memungkinkan penghematan bahan bakar mesin utama karena dalam kondisi stasioner cukup menyalakan APU untuk mentenagai perputaran kubah dan sistem hidrolik yang mengatur elevasi meriam. APU juga membantu mencegah aki kehabisan daya sehingga keandalan operasional M109A4BE juga meningkat. Sistem APU ini disediakan oleh Kissling Service GmbH.

Daftar upgrade berikutnya adalah sistem SSPC yaitu sistem kontainer tahan api dan benturan untuk menyimpan propelan (charges) yang sangat sensitif dan rawan terbakar. Sistem SSPC memampukan penyimpanan propelan langsung di dalam kubah tanpa perlu kuatir adanya resiko kebakaran, mengingat sekali terpantik propelan dapat menimbulkan api yang sangat panas dan terjadinya cepat, sehingga amat berbahaya bagi awak yang berada di dalam kubah dan sasis M109.

Terakhir, sebagian dari M109A4BE juga kebagian ballistic cover yang menutup alat bidik panoramik untuk meningkatkan bidang pandang dari juru tembak. IBC buatan RDM Belanda ini mengurangi risiko alat bidik prismatik menjadi kotor, berembun, atau silau karena paparan matahari.

Dari 20 unit yang dibeli TNI AD, belum diketahui apakah IBC masuk daftar. Dari jumlah 20 yang dibeli TNI AD, tidak semuanya varian M109A4BE. Beberapa unit di antaranya sudah pasti merupakan kendaraan pengisi amunisi M992 FAASV (Field Artillery Ammunition Support Vehicle) yang merupakan kendaraan pemasok amunisi untuk M109A4BE.

Author: Aryo Nugroho

http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/m109a4be-apa-bedanya/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2A4 Tanks. Credit to Sigit Kharisma.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BJAWYLLggZl/

Indonesian Army Astros II MLRS. Credit to Bagaskara Lazuardi.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BJOfoEoAG6I/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/angkatan-udara/senjata-penangkis-serangan-udara-disebar-di-monas/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Marine Corps RM-70 Grad MLRS. Credit Pepen Photograph.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BJNbXIuACNG/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Flypass Indonesian 71st Independence Day. Credit to Yery Wahyudi Firdaus.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BJMkL84gGdo/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Two alleged ISIS sympathizers arrested in Wonosobo*
Rabu, 17 Agustus 2016 14:53 WIB | 859 Views




Photo document of mobile brigade of the Indonesian Police guarding the house searches of suspected terrorists in Central Java, on Tuesday (July 19, 2016). (ANTARA/Maulana Surya)

Wonosobo (ANTARA News) - A joint team of military and police personnel arrested two alleged followers of ISIS on the slopes of Mount Sumbing, Wonosobo, Central Java, on Tuesday evening.

The two men were identified as M Taufik Ismail Salam, a resident of Sumur Benger, Batang District, Central Java, and Siwi Prastyorini, an inhabitant of Imogiri, Sleman District, Yogyakarta Province, Lt Col Dwi Hariyono, commander of the Wonosobo/0707 military district, stated here, Wednesday.

They were arrested for planning to raise an ISIS flag on top of Mount Sumbing on August 17, Indonesias Independence Day. 

The security personnel found several ISIS flags in their bag. 

The duo confessed to their plan to hoist the flag on top of Mount Sumbing on Wednesday at 10 a.m. local time.

"The two are currently being held for further investigation," he added.
(Uu.F001/INE/KR-BSR)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106285/two-alleged-isis-sympathizers-arrested-in-wonosobo

*Australia, Indonesia partners since RI`s independence: Ambassador*
Rabu, 17 Agustus 2016 14:48 WIB | 907 Views




The Australian Ambassador to Indonesia, Paul Grigson. (ANTARA/Didik Suhartono)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Australian Ambassador to Indonesia, Paul Grigson, has said Australia has been Indonesias partner since it represented the Republic of Indonesia (RI) at the Committee of Good Offices for Indonesia.

The statement came in response to President Joko Widodo (Jokowi)s state speech on August 16, 2016 marking the 71st commemoration of Indonesia's Independence Day on August 17, 2016.

"The relationship between Australia and Indonesia has had its ups and downs, but the foundation will always be strong," the ambassador stated.

This strong foundation, Grigson reminded, was established when Indonesia chose Australia as its representative at the Committee, together with Belgium (representing the Netherlands) and the United States (the neutral side).

The Committee was formed by the United Nations to mediate the dispute between Indonesia and the Netherlands after the Dutch colonial masters carried out Military Aggression I in 1947.

"Since the beginning, Indonesia chose to have a dialogue to resolve the conflicts," the ambassador added.

Yet, the Committee was considered a failure because the Dutch launched a second military aggression on December 19-20, 1948 that led to the UN establishing the United Nations Commission for Indonesia (UNCI).

Since then, Grigson underlined, Australia always supported Indonesia in every negotiation to defend its independence, including at the Dutch-Indonesian Round Table Conference on August 22-November 2, 1949 in which Australia was the mediator, representing the UNCI.

The conference became a stepping stone to Indonesias success in achieving independence as the Netherlands agreed to cede sovereignty to Indonesia by the end of December 1949.

Today, after 71 years of independence, Grigson noted that the relationship between Indonesia and Australia is even stronger through cooperation in various fields, including people-to-people contact.

"The networking between the Indonesians and the Australians will make our relationship stronger," he stressed.

In the multilateral arena, Indonesia and Australia are the co-chairs at the Bali Process, a continuing dialogue to address issues of human trafficking and illegal migration.

Indonesia and Australia, together with South Africa, form the troika in the Indian Ocean Rim Association (IORA).

At the international level, Indonesia and Australia are actively sending their peacekeeping forces for accomplishing the UN peace missions in conflict areas.

"Indonesia is a great country and I believe it will become greater and greater in the future," Ambassador Grigson hoped.
(Uu.KR-LWA/INE/KR-BSR/A014)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ia-partners-since-ris-independence-ambassador

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Kirab Pusaka







Parade Kirab Bendera PusakaAnggota Paskibraka Tahun 2015 Maria Felicia Gunawan (kiri) membawa baki berisi duplikat Bendera Pusaka Merah Putih menuju Kereta Kencana Ki Jaga Raksa untuk dikirab dari Monas menuju Istana Merdeka di Jakarta, Rabu (17/8/2016). Parade Kirab yang membawa duplikat Bendera Pusaka Merah Putih dan Teks Proklamasi tersebut menjadi salah satu daya tarik utama pada Peringatan Hari Kemerdekaan ke-71 Republik Indonesia Tahun 2016. (ANTARA FOTO/Widodo S. Jusuf)







Parade Kirab Bendera PusakaSejumlah prajurit Paspampres mengendarai Kereta Kencana Ki Jaga Raksa yang membawa duplikat Bendera Pusaka Merah Putih dan Teks Proklamsi ketika Parade Kirab Bendera Merah Putih dari Monas menuju Istana Merdeka di Jakarta, Rabu (17/8/2016). Parade Kirab yang membawa duplikat Bendera Pusaka Merah Putih dan Teks Proklamasi tersebut menjadi salah satu daya tarik utama pada Peringatan Hari Kemerdekaan ke-71 Republik Indonesia Tahun 2016. (ANTARA FOTO/Widodo S. Jusuf)







Parade Kirab Bendera PusakaDua anggota Paskibraka membawa duplikat Bendera Pusaka Merah Putih dan Teks Proklamasi dalam Kereta Kencana Ki Jaga Raksa ketika Parade Kirab Bendera Merah Putih dari Monas menuju Istana Merdeka di Jakarta, Rabu (17/8/2016). Parade Kirab yang membawa duplikat Bendera Pusaka Merah Putih dan Teks Proklamasi tersebut menjadi salah satu daya tarik utama pada Peringatan Hari Kemerdekaan ke-71 Republik Indonesia Tahun 2016. (ANTARA FOTO/Widodo S. Jusuf)








Parade Kirab Bendera PusakaSejumlah peserta berpakaian prajurit keraton mengikuti Parade Kirab Bendera Merah Putih dari Monas menuju Istana Merdeka di Jakarta, Rabu (17/8/2016). Parade Kirab yang membawa duplikat Bendera Pusaka Merah Putih dan Teks Proklamasi tersebut menjadi salah satu daya tarik utama pada Peringatan Hari Kemerdekaan ke-71 Republik Indonesia Tahun 2016. (ANTARA FOTO/Widodo S. Jusuf)







Parade Kirab Bendera PusakaSejumlah prajurit Paspampres mengendarai Kereta Kencana Ki Jaga Raksa yang membawa duplikat Bendera Pusaka Merah Putih dan Teks Proklamsi ketika Parade Kirab Bendera Merah Putih dari Monas menuju Istana Merdeka di Jakarta, Rabu (17/8/2016). Parade Kirab yang membawa duplikat Bendera Pusaka Merah Putih dan Teks Proklamasi tersebut menjadi salah satu daya tarik utama pada Peringatan Hari Kemerdekaan ke-71 Republik Indonesia Tahun 2016. (ANTARA FOTO/Widodo S. Jusuf)








Parade Kirab Bendera PusakaSejumlah peserta berpakaian daerah bersiap mengikuti Parade Kirab Bendera Merah Putih dari Monas menuju Istana Merdeka di Jakarta, Rabu (17/8/2016). Parade Kirab yang membawa duplikat Bendera Pusaka Merah Putih dan Teks Proklamasi tersebut menjadi salah satu daya tarik utama pada Peringatan Hari Kemerdekaan ke-71 Republik Indonesia Tahun 2016. (ANTARA FOTO/Widodo S. Jusuf)







Parade Kirab Bendera PusakaPasukan Pengamanan Presiden (Paspampres) mengendarai Kereta Kencana Ki Jaga Raksa yang membawa duplikat Bendera Pusaka Merah Putih dan Teks Proklamsi ketika Parade Kirab Bendera Merah Putih dari Monas menuju Istana Merdeka di Jakarta, Rabu (17/8/2016). Parade Kirab yang membawa duplikat Bendera Pusaka Merah Putih dan Teks Proklamasi tersebut menjadi salah satu daya tarik utama pada Peringatan Hari Kemerdekaan ke-71 Republik Indonesia Tahun 2016. (ANTARA FOTO/Yudhi Mahatma)








Parade Kirab Bendera PusakaSejumlah peserta berpakaian daerah membawa panji-panji saat mengikuti Parade Kirab Bendera Merah Putih dari Monas menuju Istana Merdeka di Jakarta, Rabu (17/8/2016). Parade Kirab yang membawa duplikat Bendera Pusaka Merah Putih dan Teks Proklamasi tersebut menjadi salah satu daya tarik utama pada Peringatan Hari Kemerdekaan ke-71 Republik Indonesia Tahun 2016. (ANTARA FOTO/Yudhi Mahatma)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian 71st Independence Day flypass cockpit view from the Indonesian Air Force Sukhois & F-16s.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## satria

SekNeg VVIP aircraft 
BAe 146-200 PK-PJJ 




©indragunawan_23

*PT DI pindah ke Majalengka, produksi alutsista tetap ada di Bandung*




*Bandung - *PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) akan pindah markas ke tempat yang lebih luas ke kawasan Bandar Udara Internasional Jawa Barat (BIJB) Kertajati, Majalengka. Hanya saja pemindahan industri pesawat terbang itu tidak seluruhnya ke Majalengka.

"Di sini untuk pembuatan alutsista (alat utama sistem senjata), pesawat tempur tetap di Bandung. Sedangkan untuk komersil di sana," kata Direktur PT DI Budi Santoso, di Gedung Sate, Kota Bandung, Kamis (18/8).

Untuk diketahui, perusahaan BUMN tersebut kini berada di kawasan Bandara Husein Sastranegara, Bandung yang juga berdekatan dengan Lanud TNI AU Husein Sastranegara. Seluruh produksi pesawat juga bisnis dilakukan di sana.

Menurut dia, Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) menginginkan PT DI menempati tempat yang lebih luas saat ini. Industri pesawat satu-satunya di Indonesia tersebut saat ini berdiri di atas 50 hektare.

"Pertemuan kami dengan presiden, dinyatakan PT DI berapa luasannya? 50 hektare. Masa produksi kapal terbang segitu, enggak maju-maju. Akhirnya Pak Presiden (memilih) di Kertajati," kata Budi.

Di kawasan Bandar Udara Internasional Jawa Barat (BIJB) Kertajati, Majalengka, PT DI akan diberi lahan mencapai 300 hektare. Menyinggung kapan PT DI akan pindah, dia belum bisa memastikan.

"Kita setelah Kertajati berdiri baru (pindah). Lahan diamankan dulu. Nanti secara bertahap pindah. Sedangkan di sini (Bandung) dikembalikan pada negara," ujarnya.
©Merdeka.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yuyukangkang

"Di sini untuk pembuatan alutsista (alat utama sistem senjata), pesawat tempur tetap di Bandung. Sedangkan untuk komersil di sana," kata Direktur PT DI Budi Santoso, di Gedung Sate, Kota Bandung, Kamis (18/8).

Untuk diketahui, perusahaan BUMN tersebut kini berada di kawasan Bandara Husein Sastranegara, Bandung yang juga berdekatan dengan Lanud TNI AU Husein Sastranegara. Seluruh produksi pesawat juga bisnis dilakukan di sana.

Menurut dia, Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) menginginkan PT DI menempati tempat yang lebih luas saat ini. Industri pesawat satu-satunya di Indonesia tersebut saat ini berdiri di atas 50 hektare.

"Pertemuan kami dengan presiden, dinyatakan PT DI berapa luasannya? 50 hektare. Masa produksi kapal terbang segitu, enggak maju-maju. Akhirnya Pak Presiden (memilih) di Kertajati," kata Budi.

Di kawasan Bandar Udara Internasional Jawa Barat (BIJB) Kertajati, Majalengka, PT DI akan diberi lahan mencapai 300 hektare. Menyinggung kapan PT DI akan pindah, dia belum bisa memastikan.


Is this preparation to given space for IDX line or ... Gripen NG???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KRI AJAK 653

Fast patrol boat with SUT Torpedo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Customs Speedboat. Photos credit to Evanezar H.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Svantana

Coool Speedboat


----------



## Yuyukangkang

da boat looks like Iranian guards boat ...


----------



## satria

mandala said:


> Indonesian Customs Speedboat. Photos credit to Evanezar H.


Wow, nice to against smuggler..


----------



## GraveDigger388

Did Batman put some detailing touch to those boats?


----------



## mejikuhibiu

mandala said:


> Indonesian Customs Speedboat. Photos credit to Evanezar H.


shes so pretty ..... btw how fast she can run


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

I'm concerned about the stability of these custom boats, especially when struck by waves from their sides


----------



## mandala

mejikuhibiu said:


> shes so pretty ..... btw how fast she can run


Based from the antaranews article below max speed 50 knots with a cruising speed of 30 knots. Here is another pic of the Indonesian Customs speedboat. Credit to Evanezar H.






This type of boat is called as Very Slender Vessel (VSV). The Indonesian Customs VSV is made by Lurssen Werft from Germany.

*



BC Kepri Pamerkan Kapal Patroli Super Cepat

Click to expand...

*


> Berdasarkan profil yang dipajang dekat kapal tersebut, VSV BC 1602 merupakan kapal buru sergap super cepat berbahan antipeluru (kevlaar) buatan Lurssen Werft Germany (Jerman) dengan panjang 16 meter dan lebar 2,9 meter.
> 
> Kapal putih itu didesain mampu memecah ombak dengan berbagai ketinggian serta memiliki kecepatan maksimum 50 knot dan kecepatan jelajah 30 knot.



http://kepri.antaranews.com/berita/28578/bc-kepri-pamerkan-kapal-patroli-super-cepat


----------



## patu

mandala said:


> Based from the antaranews article below max speed 50 knot with a cruising speed of 30 knot. Here is another pic of the Indonesian Customs speedboat. Credit to Evanezar H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This type of boat is called as Very Slender Vessel (VSV). The Indonesian Customs VSV is made by Lurssen Werft from Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> http://kepri.antaranews.com/berita/28578/bc-kepri-pamerkan-kapal-patroli-super-cepat


We are happy to hear that, i hope that some day our pkr could gain the same speed.


----------



## Nike

*TNI AL akan uji coba senjata baru di Armada Jaya 2016*
Jumat, 19 Agustus 2016 16:28 WIB | 1.342 Views
Pewarta: Ade Marboen

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Kepala Staf TNI AL, Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi, menyatakan, TNI AL akan mengujicoba penggelaran beberapa senjata baru di latihan puncak TNI AL, Armada Jaya 2016, yaitu peluru kendali anti kapal permukaan C-705 dan torpedo yang diluncurkan dari kapal permukaan. 



“35 kapal perang akan dilibatkan, berikut 7.000 personel Korps Marinir TNI AL. Ini sesuai dengan doktrin Sistem Senjata Armada Terpadu yang terdiri dari empat unsur utama, yaitu kapal perang, Korps Marinir, pangkalan TNI AL, dan pesawat udara, didukung sistem logistik dan komando pengendalian,” katanya kepada pers, di Markas Komando Lintas Laut TNI AL, di Jakarta, Jumat. 



Armada Jaya 2016 merupakan latihan puncak ke-34 yang dilaksanakan TNI AL selama ini. Semua konsep dan doktri pertempuran dengan berbagai skenarionya akan diujikan untuk kemudian dievaluasi dan ditingkatkan. Kali ini, Armada Jaya 2016 akan digelar di Laut Jawa sekitar Banongan, Jawa Timur, pada pekan kedua September nanti. 



TNI AL memiliki beberapa peluru kendali yang berbeda-beda kelas dan peruntukannya. Di antaranya adalah Exocet MM-38 Block I sampai Block III yang sejak dibeli sampai sekarang telah berkali-kali digelar di operasi dan medan penugasan. 



Juga peluru kendali Yakhont buatan Rusia, yang bisa beroperasi hingga jarak sekitar 300 kilometer dari kapal perang yang menjadi basis peluncuran. 



Sedangkan C-705 buatan China dirancang untuk ditembakkan dari landasan kapal perang kelas 1.000-4.000 ton dengan metode yang relatif baru karena selama ini sistem arsenal TNI AL mengacu pada sistem dan metode gelaran menurut Barat dan Timur. 

Editor: Aditia Maruli

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016
http://www.antaranews.com/berita/579604/tni-al-akan-uji-coba-senjata-baru-di-armada-jaya-2016

Indonesian Navy will testing new weapons systems, including C-705 and surface firing Torpedo

ortress BMPD *became known appearance BT-3F armored* As it became known to our blog, in Russia created the first prototype of the new tracked armored BT-3F (full name - an armored personnel carrier on the basis of the BMP-3F infantry fighting vehicle). The machine was developed by the Special Design Bureau of Machine Building (mound), which is included in "Company Corporate Governance" Concern "Tractor Plants" (KTZ). As stated earlier this year in an interview with "Moscow Defense Brief" Deputy General Director - Head of Export & current planning KTZ Alexey Losev, GTC at its own expense razrabatal design documentation for the BT-3F, and a prototype is planned to show the exhibition of arms "Army 2016". According to him, the interest in this machine has already expressed Indonesia. _The prototype armored BT-3F (c) bmpd_















http://gurkhan.blogspot.co.id/2016/08/blog-post_18.html?m=1

*Indonesian Navy retires Tisza-class support ship from military sealift command*

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
17 August 2016

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has decommissioned a Hungary-built Tisza-class auxiliary support ship, KRI Karimata (960).

The ship was retired in a decommission ceremony on 15 August at the naval base in at Tanjung Priok, North Jakarta, according to a statement issued by the TNI-AL's Military Sealift Command (KOLINLAMIL) the following day.

Karimata was commissioned into KOLINLAMIL in March 1965. The platform has an overall length of 78.8 m and can carry 875 tonnes of dry cargo and 11 tonnes of liquid, according to IHS Jane's Fighting Ships .

While in service with KOLINLAMIL, Karimata was mostly deployed as a freighter ship. The platform also took part in humanitarian assistance and disaster relief (HADR) missions, including in the aftermath of the 2004 Indian Ocean tsunami in Aceh.

http://www.janes.com/article/63016/i...ealift-command

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesian Navy's KOPASKA are conducting joint exercise with Pakistan Navy's SSG(N)*






The opening ceremony was held in Western Fleet - Koarmabar Headquarters North Jakarta, Thursday, 18/8/2016.

The exercise is focusing on VBSS (Visit Board Search And Seizure) and _frogman_ operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

https://www.facebook.com/lembagaker...1276675314017/922394471202230/?type=3&theater 




































http://www.arc.web.id/galeri/743-gallery-flypast-hari-merdeka

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesia lays plan to acquire 20 units of M109 self-propelled howitzers*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
19 August 2016
The Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Darat, or TNI-AD) has requested for funding allocation from Jakarta to acquire up to 20 units of the M109 Series of 155 mm self-propelled howitzers to augment the service's indirect-fire support capabilities.

The request was disclosed in a transcript of a meeting on the country's defence budget for 2017, and reviewed by_IHS Jane's_ on 18 August.

"The objective of the acquisition is to meet the TNI-AD's current requirement for such a platform", said the transcript, which has however given no details on where the TNI-AD plans to acquire the artillery systems from.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(124 of 257 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/63087/...ire-20-units-of-m109-self-propelled-howitzers

Air Platforms
*Indonesia's PTDI to expand in new facility*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
19 August 2016
Indonesia's state-owned aerospace manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) plans to move its production facilities in order to position itself for an anticipated expansion in orders, the company's president, Budi Santoso, announced on 18 August.

According to Santoso, a new facility, measuring up to 300 hectares, will be built on land surrounding Indonesia's new international airport, which is currently under construction in Kertajati, West Java, and is scheduled to open in 2017.

Santoso said that the capacity of PTDI's existing 50-hectare facility in Bandung, West Java, is "already too full". He added that the company's expansion in Kertajati has already received government approval, and that the new facility is expected to be operational by 2019.




To read the full article, Client Login
(114 of 275 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/63094/indonesia-s-ptdi-to-expand-in-new-facility

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

mejikuhibiu said:


> shes so pretty ..... btw how fast she can run



*Very Slender Vessel (VSV) *
The Very Slender Vessel (VSV) is a program teamed with DARPA [Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency] and OSD's Technical Support Working Group (TSWG). FY2000 funding for Very Slender Vessel technologies demonstrated advanced technologies to minimize signature and wave-shock impact to personnel onboard SOF maritime craft. The VSV is a wave piercing craft. In contrast to a standard high speed boat, which produces an extremely uncomfortable ride over long, high-speed transits in higher sea states. The VSV is expected to deliver SEAL or other SOF operators to objective areas who are much more mission capable.

In 1999 the Special Boat Squadron, Britain's marine special forces unit, acquired a VSV (Very Slender Vessel). It can go faster than any other ocean-going fast pursuit vessel in the world. It is capable of speeds of more than 60 knots, is 53 feet long and cylindrical, with a 10 foot cross-section so it can punch straight through waves rather than go through the top of them.

VSVT hulls have lower overall power requirements than comparable Deep'V' planing hulls. This leads to reduced engine size and increased range. Traditional Deep'V' hulls have two modes of operation, low speed displacement mode and a high speed planing mode. The vessel may operate only at displacement speed or planing speed. The VSVT hull, by contrast, exhibits no discernible planing 'hump'. The vessel can maintain any speed within its performance envelope returning full command to the driver.

When traditional Deep 'V' boats travel at speed in rough conditions, they jump from wave to wave and land with high vertical acceleration or 'g' force. As the speed of the vessel increases or the sea gets rougher, the 'g' force on landing increases. Peak readings regularly exceed 20g which is sufficient to cause injury to the personnel and damage to the vessel and its equipment.

Deep'V' hulls are the traditional solution for traveling at high speeds in offshore waters. By their nature they are planing craft and spend their time on the surface of the water. They are therefore, on occasion, subject to extreme vertical accelerations created by waves. Wave piercers are not completely novel as designers have been developing slim sharp fronted boats for years that are encouraged to cut through the waves rather than bouncing over them. The VSVT applies these principles to high-speed patrol vessels. This has enabled crews to travel at high speeds in adverse sea conditions in relative comfort and safety.




http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/ship/vsv.htm


----------



## MacanJawa

Walik


----------



## MarveL

durung walik dab.


----------



## Kalazan

see...the little country in the north.. blowing up the same issue again.


----------



## satria

*Prajurit TNI Angkatan Darat yang bertugas di perbatasan Papua berlatih menggunakan drone untuk membantu tugas pemantauan dan pengintaian.*
Pelatihan ini merupakan program Direktorat Topografi Angkatan Darat (Dittopad) dalam mendukung percepatan modernisasi teknologi TNI
Dittopad membekalkan satu unit Drone kepada Satgas Pamrahwan Yonif Raider 509 Kostrad yang saat ini sedang melaksanakan penugasan di wilayah Puncak Jaya untuk mendukung pelaksanaan tugasnya.

(c)Tribunews

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarveL

Industry
*Indonesia's PTDI to expand in new facility*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

19 August 2016






Indonesia's state-owned aerospace manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) plans to move its production facilities in order to position itself for an anticipated expansion in orders, the company's president, Budi Santoso, announced on 18 August.

According to Santoso, a new facility, measuring up to 300 hectares, will be built on land surrounding Indonesia's new international airport, which is currently under construction in Kertajati, West Java, and is scheduled to open in 2017.

Santoso said that the capacity of PTDI's existing 50-hectare facility in Bandung, West Java, is "already too full". He added that the company's expansion in Kertajati has already received government approval, and that the new facility is expected to be operational by 2019.

http://www.janes.com/article/63094/indonesia-s-ptdi-to-expand-in-new-facility

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## satria

Cilegon asolole




From borneo




©original uploader.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

KRI Imam Bonjol at Pulau Baai Harbour, Bengkulu. http://www.rmolbengkulu.com/read/20...-71-di-Pulau-Enggano-Bersama-KRI-Imam-Bonjol-





Maghrib praying at KRI Imam Bonjol leaving Enggano Island. http://www.rmolbengkulu.com/read/2016/08/19/1881/Shalat-Magrib-di-KRI-Imam-Bonjol-383-

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

Pesawat Terbang Tanpa Awak (PTTA) Skadron Udara 51 Lanud Supadio (Pontianak), melaksanakan misi pengintaian, Rabu (3/8/16). (Photo Penerangan Lanud Iswahjudi). https://tni-au.mil.id/berita/ptta-sebagai-elang-pengintai-dari-lanud-supadio

























As of April 2016, DI is reported to have spent around Rp 500 billion (US$38 million) on the N-219 aircraft production and certification. The latter is expected to conclude in 2017. PT DI targeted 300 flying hours of N 219 for certification purposes. May 2017 N 219 expected to get airworthiness certificate from DGCA.
http://www.thejakartapost.com/longf...propelling-indonesias-aerospace-industry.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bennedict

images taken from various sources

Towed arty









Hawk 200

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GerhardA

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> I'm concerned about the stability of these custom boats, especially when struck by waves from their sides


I don't know much about these boats but they should be stable enough from the sides. But they're supposed to cut through the waves head on instead of going up and over the waves.


----------



## NKRI

*Kopaska TNI AL





71st INDEPENDENCE CELEBRATION









(TNI Kontingen Garuda (Konga) XXXVII-B/Minusca , Mpoko UN Super Camp)













(TNI Konga Unifil ,Indobatt UN Posn 7-1, Adchid Al Qusayr, Lebanon )








(Satgas Batalyon Komposit Konga XXXV-B/Unamid (United Nations Mission In Darfur)

-PUSPEN TNI*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NKRI

*KRI Diponegoro 365*








*(Pacific Ocean , back to Jayapura after RIMPAC 2016)
-DispenArmaTim*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKRI

*Latma Pacific Partnership 2016*
*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kalazan

Anyone know about this stuff update?

http://infoapajah.blogspot.co.id/2014/05/tni-al-lirik-teknologi-kapal-selam-its.html


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

LD-1224 Grob G120TP




Menunduk ke Merah putih

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKRI

*CN235MPA TNI AL*
*



*


----------



## skyhigh88

*Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force Destroyers JS Yudachi (DD-103) and JS Yūgiri (DD-153) Arrived in Jakarta for Port Visit*
The visit is aimed to enhance friendship and to strengthen the cooperation between the Indonesian Navy and Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force.

Port of Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, Indonesia 
August 22, 2016
Photos by Detik.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

Joint Exercise Balance Lantern Iron 16
*Korps Marinir and United States Army Special Forces kicks off Balance Lantern Iron 16 Exercise*
Korps Marinir Combat Training Centre
Lampon Beach, Banyuwangi, East Java
August 22, 2016

By Dispenal Mabesal, Dispen Kormar

















Dispen Kormar (Banyuwangi). Prajurit Intai Amfibi Marinir Indonesia mengadakan latihan bersama dengan United States Army Special Forces di Pusat Latihan Tempur Korps Marinir Lampon, Banyuwangi, Jawa Timur, Senin (22/08/2016).

Latihan Bersama yang bersandikan “Balance Lantern Iron 16-2444” tersebut secara resmi dibuka oleh Komandan Pasmar-1 Brigadir Jenderal TNI (Mar) Lukman, S.T.,M.Si (Han).

Dalam amanatnya, Komandan Pasmar-1 mengatakan, sebagai salah satu kegiatan latihan terjadwal antara Korps Marinir TNI AL dengan United States Army Special Forces, latihan bersama Balance Lantern Iron 16-2444 memiliki manfaat besar baik dalam meningkatkan hubungan bilateral dua Negara maupun dalam meningkatkan taktik, teknik dan prosedur operasi militer. Latihan bersama yang akan dilaksanakan selama 33 hari itu, merupakan momen yang sangat baik untuk melatih skill perorangan sampai dengan Tim.

Menurut orang nomor satu di Pasmar-1 itu, bahwa kerja sama dan pemahaman antar kedua belah pihak akan sangat menunjang tercapainya tujuan latihan yang menitikberatkan pada peningkatan kemampuan teknik dan taktik operasi khusus baik di aspek darat, laut maupun udara.

Guna mendukung terlaksana dan tercapainya tujuan latihan bersama, Komandan Pasmar-1 menyampaikan beberapa penekanan yang harus diperhatikan, yaitu pertama, memperhatikan faktor keamanan disetiap kegiatan baik administrasi maupun taktis. Kedua, menjalin komunikasi dan hubungan baik antara Korps Marinir dan US Army. Ketiga, menjunjung tinggi budaya kearifan lokal dan menjaga hubungan harmonis dengan masyarakat dalam melaksanakan kegiatan. Keempat, memelihara dan meningkatkan dan kebanggaan sebagai prajurit Korps Marinir TNI AL.

“Dan yang tidak kalah pentingnya, utamakan faktor keamanan, sehingga latihan bersama ini dapat berjalan dengan lancar dan benar-benar zero accident.” tegasnya.

Sebelum mengakhiri amanatnya, Komandan Pasmar-1 menyampaikan ucapan selamat berlatih kepada seluruh peserta latihan, dengan harapan mampu menyerap semua materi yang dilatihkan.

Sementara Komandan Satgas Latihan Letkol Mar Rivelson Saragih mengatakan, tujuan latihan Balance Lantern Iron 16-2444 yang akan berlangsung hingga 23 September 2016 tersebut yaitu untuk meningkatkan pengetahuan dan kemampuan teknik serta taktik operasi khusus aspek media darat dan laut bagi personel Taifib.

Materi yang akan dilatihkan, lanjutnya, meliputi teori di kelas dan praktik di lapangan,untuk teori meliputi Tactical Combat Casuality Care (TCCC), Helo Insertion, Radio Communication Technique dan Combat Patrol, sedangkan untuk praktek di lapangan, materinya meliputi Marksmanship, Close Quarter Battle (CQB), Military Operation In Urban Terrain (MOUT), Seashore Operations, Swamp Forest Patrol, Helo Insertion, Sea and Jungle Survival dan Full Mission Profile.

http://www.tnial.mil.id/News/Seremo...Type/ArticleView/articleId/30568/Default.aspx


----------



## NKRI

*Yonif Para Raider 501 Kostrad*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*(PenKostrad)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xiao qi

NKRI said:


> *Yonif Para Raider 501 Kostrad*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *(PenKostrad)*


i love special force's uniform

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesia order two more C295

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

A demo during handover ceremony to the new Commander of the 6th Kostrad Infantry Brigade. Credit to Sonya Fransisca.






https://www.instagram.com/p/5tAuzIAVNQ/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKRI

*National Police’s Densus 88 counterterrorism squad*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

This umno malaysh*t guy sure an attention whore, poor bastard


----------



## kaka404

*Kodam III Siliwangi Help Community In Fight Against Motorbike Gang In Bandung... a "shady book club" got drag in during the sweep. 

fyi siliwangi base cover a relatively huge area in Bandung. a nice area for those who wanna take a morning jog..
*
Kapendam Kodam III Siliwangi Letkol ARH M Desi Ariyanti menjelaskan,* saat itu tengah dilakukan patroli dan penertiban komunitas geng motor di wilayah Jabar dan Banten.
at time they're doing a patrol and policing motorbike gang in western java and banten*

*Patroli ini terus dilakukan karena beberapa hal. Pertama, membantu pemda dan kepolisian dalam menciptakan keamanan dan kenyamanan masyarakat.

Pihaknya juga ingin memenuhi keinginan masyarakat yang kerap khawatir ketika bepergian malam karena kriminalitas.
the patrol was always done for several reason such as 1. helping the local gov and police to gives the community peace and comfort. they also want to make the community feel save from criminal activity if they wanna go out at night.*

*"Masyarakat khawatir terulangnya kembali kriminalitas yang dilakukan oleh komunitas, geng atau begal motor beberapa waktu lalu dan bahkan korban dari kriminalitas komunitas, geng atau begal motor tersebut sampai luka parah dan bahkan meninggal dunia,"* ujar Ariyanto dalam keterangan resminya, Senin (22/8/2016).
*"the community are worried for the re-occurrence of criminal activity done by motorbike gang or robber sometimes ago whose victims are badly injured and some even died."*

*Kedua, kesepakatan di wilayah Bandung tentang aturan batas waktu berkumpul komunitas motor yang diizinkan hingga pukul 22.00 WIB.* Kesepakatan ini diambil dalam pertemuan komunitas motor di Bandung dengan Dandim 0618/BS, beberapa waktu lalu.
*2. the agreement in bandung area about regulation concerning time limit for motorbike community to be allowed to have activity was at 22.00.*

"*Kalau pun ada kegiatan harus memberitahukan dulu ke polisi atau Dandim setempat," tuturnya.*
*"even if they want to have an activity they must have a permit from the police or the local base commander"*

*Mengenai perpustakaan jalanan, Kodam III Siliwangi memberikan kesempatan untuk melapor ke Depok Bandung bila terjadi pemukulan saat patroli. Pihaknya akan menindaklanjuti hal tersebut sesuai hukum yang berlaku.*
*concerning** the "street library", kodam III Siliwangi give chance to report to the authorities. they will follow-through the report/complaint according to the law. *

*"Namun perlu kiranya ditegaskan, tidak ada prajurit TNI dalam hal ini Kodam III Siliwangi yang melakukan tindak pemukulan. Yang ada adalah beberapa anak muda berkumpul malah membentak-bentak petugas yang sedang melakukan tindakan penertiban," ucapnya.
according to him "there are no TNI soldier (kodam III siliwangi) that done the clubbing. there was, however, some young folk who were hanging out at the time snapped against the officers that are doing the policing*

Dalam rilisnya, Ariyanto mempertanyakan beberapa hal dan mengajak masyarakat berpikir logis. *Pertama, mengapa kegiatan membaca buku dilakukan di malam hari di taman yang penerangannya kurang baik.

"Apakah tidak ada lagi tempat di bandung ini yang lebih baik?" tuturnya.

Kedua, sambung Ariyanto, mengapa kegiatan dilakukan lebih dari pukul 23.00?" Bukankah waktu tersebut sudah cukup larut untuk melakukan kegiatan berkumpul," tulisnya.

Ketiga, bagaimana dengan buku-buku yang dibawa oleh komunitas perpustakaan jalanan ini, apakah terjamin kredibilitasnya dan tergolong buku yang diperbolehkan.*

*he does wonder about this "book club"... like why a book club in the middle of the night on a place with poor lighting..
"are there no other area in bandung that are better?"
"secondly, why must it done at time more then 23.00?" the time is very late to have an assembly.
he also question about the credibility of the books the "street library" has*

*"Terakhir, Kodam III Siliwangi akan tetap menertibkan komunitas geng motor dan komunitas lain yang melakukan tindakan berkumpul tidak sesuai dengan aturan yang berlaku. Hal ini dilakukan hanya untuk membantu pemda, pemkot, dan kepolisian wilayah Jabar dalam menciptakan keamanan, ketertiban, dan kenyamanan,"* tutupnya.
*"lastly Kodam III Siliwangi will continue to regulate the motor gang communities and others that have an unregulated assembly that does not follow the rule/law. it is done to help local gov, city gov and the local police to create security, order, and comfort"
*
Penulis: Kontributor Bandung, Reni Susanti
tribunNews.com


----------



## mandala

*



Indonesia Orders Two More C295s

Click to expand...

*


> Aerospace Daily & Defense Report
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR—Indonesia has ordered two additional Airbus C295 aircraft, adding to nine already ...



http://m.aviationweek.com/awindefense/indonesia-orders-two-more-c295s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

It's not a good thing trying to incite arguments and conflicts....life's short, why making enemies?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> It's not a good thing trying to incite arguments and conflicts....life's short, why making enemies?


Because his life suck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Seems ukraine president proposed Antonov 32p ...




Min 11


----------



## UMNOPutra

Based on the latest info available from "military analist" in Singapore .. It is confirmed that your Ministry of Defence has made final decision to cancel and/or delayed all of your modernization program under MEF2 ...

It confirmed now that the purchase of SU35 and additional units of PKR 10514 has been dropped from the list as well as your additional plan to purchase more KCR60, CBG submarine, LST from PT PAL and other local companies ...

It is very sad period for "Big Dreamers" ...But, you have to accept this reality ...Your have no "money" to touch your "Dreams" .....


----------



## mandala

More M113 APC delivery?? Indonesian Army 412 Infantry Battalion receiving 36 units. Credit to fourthgaijin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

UMNOPutra said:


> After TNI brutallity in Medan ... now it also happened in Bandung - West Java ..
> 
> Any explanation why TNI did that (not police) ?



I LIVE in Bandung, I didn't see that kinda shit....

As @kaka404 said, they are in fact, biker gangs... You know what the biker gang members did to an Airforce cadet a few years ago? To a member of Kopassus some months back?


----------



## Nike

UMNOPutra said:


> Based on the latest info available from "military analist" in Singapore .. It is confirmed that your Ministry of Defence has made final decision to cancel and/or delayed all of your modernization program under MEF2 ...
> 
> It confirmed now that the purchase of SU35 and additional units of PKR 10514 has been dropped from the list as well as your additional plan to purchase more KCR60, CBG submarine, LST from PT PAL and other local companies ...
> 
> It is very sad period for "Big Dreamers" ...But, you have to accept this reality ...Your have no "money" to touch your "Dreams" .....



hey assholes why bother hanging there

just go and please go rot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

madokafc said:


> hey assholes why bother hanging there
> 
> just go and please go rot



It would be better if you can give your support data/info that latest news or "rumors" from Singapore are not True .. 

If that "news" is true ... this will be a good news for the region, especially for Singapore, Malaysia and Australia ...
But, this news will be a good news for your people because Indonesia still need a huge money to develop your poor infrastructure, education, law etc etc ... How can you build your TNI if your economy is still "Weak" or "Under crisis" ...


----------



## MacanJawa

UMNOPutra said:


> It would be better if you can give your support data/info that latest news or "rumors" from Singapore are not True ..
> 
> If that "news" is true ... this will be a good news for the region, especially for Singapore, Malaysia and Australia ...
> But, this news will be a good news for your people because Indonesia still need a huge money to develop your poor infrastructure, education, law etc etc ... How can you build your TNI if your economy is still "Weak" or "Under crisis" ...


Dude make your own thread


----------



## Nike

UMNOPutra said:


> It would be better if you can give your support data/info that latest news or "rumors" from Singapore are not True ..
> 
> If that "news" is true ... this will be a good news for the region, especially for Singapore, Malaysia and Australia ...
> But, this news will be a good news for your people because Indonesia still need a huge money to develop your poor infrastructure, education, law etc etc ... How can you build your TNI if your economy is still "Weak" or "Under crisis" ...



lol it should u who give the links from ur suposedly expert from Sinkies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian BASARNAS new AW139 Helicopter. Credit to Choirul Asruuul.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BJcKZwDhEQT/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d

Just called the moderator to banned this annoying @UMNOPutra bastard


----------



## UMNOPutra

madokafc said:


> lol it should u who give the links from ur suposedly expert from Sinkies



I can understand your "unacceptable" feel to read that news ... But, Indonesia is not the only one ... Singapore has also similar problem (with its F35) and also Malaysia ...


----------



## mandala

Pindad Komodo Halilintar 4x4. Credit to M Fachmi Herdiansyah.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BJVbOMFD50O/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NEKONEKO

.


madokafc said:


> hey *** holes why bother hanging there
> 
> just go and please go rot





MacanJawa said:


> Dude make your own thread





initial_d said:


> Just called the moderator to banned this annoying @UMNOPutra bastard


again and again, to all indonesian brother and sister to calm down and ignore that dude, some points to consider:
1. his/her/its main objective is to troll and make this thread ugly, and he/she/it doing it in soft way so Mod can't really do something about that (still many of you bro n sis take the bait) there is a legend in Pdf about feature called ignore button. 
2. are you sure he/she/it is malaysian? bro n sis pls dont bash other contries keep calm and grab some cendol, some bro n sis usually visit those dark alley thread and fought CAPS war n stuff, some get banned n stuff, are you sure this is not some false flag operation by those butt-hurted dudes? anyway calm down n ignore, 
some "weekend pic feature"  will cool everyone heads

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Army will receive 4 unit of Fennec

Credit to original uploader









Tug boat for navy

#PTPAL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Morning patrol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia upgrades its military equipment and technological capacity *





General Ryamizard Ryacudu, Minister of Defense
Gen. Ryamizard Ryacudu

Minister of Defense

General Ryamizard Ryacudu, Indonesia’s Minister of Defense, discusses the country’s current strategies in defense, including equipment modernization, and enhanced protection against “factual and non-factual threats”.



*After your appointment in 2014 what have been your key priorities as the Minister of Defense?*

As the Minister for Defense I should focus on the state’s defense, and to do that I need to identify any threat that our country is exposed to. I don’t see any threat of war for Indonesia and in the region. Threat of war will become reality if the nation’s sovereignty, safety and integrity are disturbed. However, I perceived those threats as a non-factual threat, because to the north side of Indonesia we have Asean countries as our neighbors. We already have the consensus within Asean that we are not going to be provoked into any kind of conflicts and together we have proven after 48 years that we can solve problems through diplomacy. To the south of Indonesia, we have Australia and New Zealand, neither is perceived as a threat and after a year as Minister, I keep in close communication with them. Of course, these non-factual threats can evolve to become factual threats whenever the nation’s sovereignty, integrity and safety have been disturbed, and we must have the capabilities to handle these non-factual threats.

Indonesia does face factual threats, including terrorism, natural disaster, natural resources poaching, insurgencies or rebellions, pandemic diseases, espionage and cyber war, and drugs or narcotics abuse. Of these factual threats, terrorism has been the most visible in recent times. The threat of terrorism is very real and it continues perpetuating. Indonesia is also very susceptible to natural disasters because of our location on the ring of fire. In terms of natural resources poaching, the major issue has been maintaining our maritime sovereignty in the face of illegal fishing. Pandemic disease is also a factual threat because we are located in a tropical area, so we are susceptible to any kind of outbreak affecting tropical countries. In terms of drug abuse, everyday 50 people die as a result of drugs, which is 18,000 people in a year. This has led us to consider the drug threat on the same level as the terrorist threat.

For both the non-factual and factual threat, we are preparing ourselves to face these threats by renewing our major equipment, revamping and upgrading our technological capacity so we can meet the demands of modern military and security services.



*What sort of equipment and procurement are you undertaking to make sure that you are ready to tackle these threats?*

As one of the largest and most expansive nations in the world, we must build our defense capabilities to reflect our size and objectives, meaning major equipment needs to be modern and advanced. Our number one priority is therefore to replace the major obsolete equipment, including our 30-year-old fighter jets, as well as our older vessels and ships. It is also important to ensure that the armament these new acquisitions carry are up to modern standards and capabilities.

Indonesia is a country that doesn’t like war; we love peace. However, we need to be aware of any incursion into our territory, so we need to deploy a radar system that will fully cover our territory. We would also like to develop our airlift capability. This will be very important when faced with natural disasters, for example a landslide in any part of Indonesia; we need to be ready to send Rapid Deployment Forces. We cannot afford to let any people die because we are late in helping them. We have to come as soon as possible to reduce any casualties in these areas. This airlift capability serves a dual purpose in that if there is any military threat or incursion we can send rapid deployment troops to the affected area.



*In 2014 we were very fortunate that we could meet the private companies that were working with the Ministry of Defense to fulfill Indonesia’s defense needs. How is Indonesia progressing in reaching its goal of defense self-sufficiency?*

The more private companies involved the better, so that they can compete to provide the best equipment, and especially maintain the major equipment. There are 200 shipyards in Indonesia, but only 20 are appointed to build ships and vessels for us. We can ask them to build Armed Personnel Carriers, vital aircraft, vessels and drones.

With new regulations meaning 49 percent of an Indonesian defense company can be foreign owned, there are also opportunities for greater partnerships and technology transfer. We are currently in partnership with some Italian companies to build an armament factory. We would of course welcome further partnerships like this where there is also a high degree of technology transfer. Beyond these defense specific companies, we also have the capability to redirect strategic industries to be converted to defense industry if the need were to arise.



*Indo Defense Expo & Forum 2016 is approaching soon, what would the Ministry of Defense like to see as an outcome of this event?*

Primarily the event is to showcase our defense industry capability both in private and public sectors. Beyond that it is an opportunity to share knowledge and expertise from both sides. We try to seek for potential partners with whom we can collaborate together in the future to build our major equipment. The most important thing is what we can learn from other companies and deepen cooperation with them.



*When President Jokowi visited the US in 2015, there was an announcement of a strategic partnership between the Indonesia and the US, particularly in maritime defense cooperation. How will this partnership enhance Indonesia’s cooperation and capabilities?*

To follow the strategic partnership formed between President Obama and President Jokowi, we signed a partnership with the US in the defense field. This MoU (memorandum of understanding) stipulates the depths of the cooperation and we agreed on areas where we should tackle these common factual threats together, the primary factual threat being terrorism. To tackle terrorism we have to have a collective effort and response between countries. We cannot do it alone, we have to have cooperation between countries. Beyond terrorism, we also have agreements to tackle drug trafficking and cybercrime, through sharing information and expertise.

Another major area of cooperation is in the maritime sphere. We agreed that we should exchange our coast guard, BAKAMLA (Maritime Security Agency), and work closely with the coastguard of the US We would like for sure to step up our cooperation in these areas that I mentioned.



*You have a very unique approach to defense theory, particularly when it comes to terrorism. Tell us about the Bela Negara program.*

Yes, we are unique in how we are tackling terrorism. In every country I visit, they said that terrorists should be put down with anti-terrorist troops. For me, I believe we need to first tackle the belief system that sees people radicalized. We have to come back to our identity and our nation. Our identity is Pancasila, which celebrates our great diversity. It is not true when ISIS said that killing could take us to heaven, it is not written anywhere in any religion. That is why I said we need the Bela Negara program (literally “defending the country”). This is a program created by the Ministry of Defense to ensure growth in Indonesian’s nationalism based on Pancasila and the 1945 Constitution of the Republic of Indonesia. Bela Negara becomes our signature in tackling terrorism. It turns out that there are several countries that want to learn about this with us, for example Zimbabwe, the Philippines, and the UK. Each country is unique, and what makes us unique is Pancasila. That is why I keep on touring around Indonesia to socialize and communicate the Bela Negara concept through the true teachings of Islam.

Imagine, Indonesia’s population is 250 million and from 250 million, we have a Muslim population of 200 million. The ISIS group has not more than 200,000 people all over the world and only 30,000 are the hardcore jihadists. With these numbers, they can already shake and threaten the world. Can you imagine if only 1 percent of Indonesian’s Muslims became radical? It would be the end of the world. So, it is my role as the Minister of Defense to remind them the true Islamic teachings and to come back to our identity, Pancasila. 

http://www.theworldfolio.com/interv...y-equipment-and-technological-capacity-/4136/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> hey assholes why bother hanging there
> 
> just go and please go rot


I think something about Indonesia must have hurt him bad, this UMNO shit dedicated his time only to be ignored here meaning he must have been hurt badly by Indonesia and he just cant get over it.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> I think something about Indonesia must have hurt him bad, this UMNO shit dedicated his time only to be ignored here meaning he must have been hurt badly by Indonesia and he just cant get over it.



He's a false flagger pay him no heed


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Morning patrol


Welcome back buat om privateer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*
Indonesia acquires Chinese-developed CIWS for another Kapitan Pattimura-class corvette*





A TNI-AL Kapitan Pattimura-class corvette similar to KRI Silas Papare that will be receiving the Type 730 CIWS in 2017. Source: IHS/Ridzwan Rahmat
*Key Points*

Indonesia has selected the Type 730 close-in weapon system for a second Kapitan Pattimura corvette
Selection is in line with a wider adoption of Chinese-made weapon systems within the Indonesian Armed Forces
The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has signed a contract for a single Type 730 close-in weapon system (CIWS) from China North Industries (NORINCO), sources at the TNI-AL's headquarters in Cilangkap, Jakarta, confirmed with_IHS Jane's_ on 23 August.

The system will be installed onboard the service's Kapitan Pattimura (Parchim I)-class corvette, KRI _Silas Papare_(386), and replace the ship's 30 mm gun located in the forward section.

Upon successful installation, _Silas Papare_ will be the second known ship in the class to operate the Chinese-developed CIWS. Sister ship KRI _Sultan Thaha Syaifuddin_(376) conducted successful test firings of the system with live rounds against radar-reflective seaborne and tethered airborne naval gunnery targets in August 2015.

The Type 730 CIWS is a radar-guided seven-barrelled Gatling gun-style system that provides a defensive capability against incoming precision guided munitions and aircraft. Variants of the weapon are in service with a number of People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) vessels such as the Type 051C Luzhou-class and Type 052B Luyang I-class destroyers.

The Type 730 CIWS has also been selected for the TNI-AL's first two of three KCR-60M-class missile attack craft.

Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL will work with NORINCO in Surabaya to install the system onboard _Silas Papare_ in 2017.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(269 of 350 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/63184/...-for-another-kapitan-pattimura-class-corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian airforce' CN-235 MPA, Philippine' NC-212i & Thailand' CN-235 at the back










Presidential copter

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mejikuhibiu

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 328308


hahahahaahha


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pindad Excava-200 production line

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

36 units M113 A1-Be at Yonmek 412, Purworejo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

*Tribunal finds Indonesia guilty of 1965 genocide; US, UK complicit*

http://edition.cnn.com/2016/07/21/asia/indonesia-genocide-panel/


----------



## Svantana

This is military section forum...please dont derail the thread


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> *Tribunal finds Indonesia guilty of 1965 genocide; US, UK complicit*




The conflict in 1965 was one of the Western block's greatest victory in the Cold War. In a country many times bigger than Vietnam, communist domination was toppled almost overnight without shedding the blood of a single Western soldiers. In the meantime, Western countries silently supported this. Said and didn't do anything.

I strongly support the eradication of any last vestige of communism in Indonesia. But, it is quite ironic to see that they now come, pounding their chest, saying out loud that they are human right champions, while they didn't say anything in the past. Most Indonesians today born after 1970. So, what these people want us to do? We have nothing to do with this bloody conflict. The claim that 300k Chinese killed is also questionable, all tales and stories said that the killings happened mostly in villages that were influenced by PKI. Not in urban areas. I know old Chinese sections in Semarang, Surabaya and other cities that were not affected by these killings.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

*Ukraine sent the first batch of new BTR-4M wheeled armoured vehicles to Indonesia.*
*
Photos by Yörük Işık.





















http://defence-blog.com/army/ukrain...-infantry-fighting-vehicle-for-indonesia.html


*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Kalazan

^
^^
Happy and wellcome to BTR4M, but why not use an indoor cargo ship. or at least those vehicle get covered.
So they'll arrived in kinclong condition. 
Ocean weather are savage.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Army Strategic Reserve Command

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

mandala said:


> *Ukraine sent the first batch of new BTR-4M wheeled armoured vehicles to Indonesia.
> 
> Photos by Yörük Işık.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://defence-blog.com/army/ukrain...-infantry-fighting-vehicle-for-indonesia.html
> 
> *


Too soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fox14

mandala said:


> Indonesian BASARNAS new AW139 Helicopter. Credit to Choirul Asruuul.



I can't understand why this chopper use TNI-AU roundle? Does anybody know the reason?


pr1v4t33r said:


> 36 units M113 A1-Be at Yonmek 412, Purworejo
> View attachment 328537


AFAIK, yang di Purworejo itu Yonif 412/ Raider, dan yang terakhir saya lihat adalah Marder bukan Bradley


----------



## MacanJawa

Fox14 said:


> I can't understand why this chopper use TNI-AU roundle? Does anybody know the reason?
> 
> AFAIK, yang di Purworejo itu Yonif 412/ Raider, dan yang terakhir saya lihat adalah Marder bukan Bradley



mang indo punya bradley? kapan belinya? mungkin maksudnya m113 ya?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Fox14 said:


> AFAIK, yang di Purworejo itu Yonif 412/ Raider, dan yang terakhir saya lihat adalah Marder bukan Bradley



Sekarang jadi Yonif Mekanis 412/Bharata Eka Shakti, Senin kemarin (22/08) kebagian 36 unit M113 A1-Be

OTO Melara 76 mm Super Rapid cannon, for the 2nd SIGMA Frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fox14

MacanJawa said:


> mang indo punya bradley? kapan belinya? mungkin maksudnya m113 ya?


iya bang, maksud ane gitu
sorry belum minum aqua nih

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

*China to Offer loitering ALIT Attack Munition*
*http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

^^^





Barang yang ditawarin kayaknya WS43
WS-43 Loitering Attack Munition System can carry warhead of 20 kg to a distance of 60km and stay over the battlefield for up to 30 minutes. It is designed to find, track and engage moving as well as hard to hit reverse slope targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fox14

pr1v4t33r said:


> Sekarang jadi Yonif Mekanis 412/Bharata Eka Shakti, Senin kemarin (22/08) kebagian 36 unit M113 A1-Be
> 
> OTO Melara 76 mm Super Rapid cannon, for the 2nd SIGMA Frigate
> View attachment 328636



according to this source, we still have the last 3 marder in Purworejo

so...are we combine it with m113? or you have more information about this freaking news
sorry i can't attach the links directly


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Fox14 said:


> according to this source, we still have the last 3 marder in Purworejo. or you have more information about this news



Langsung di googling aja beritanya
_https://www.google.com/search?q=purworejo+m113_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

Don't forget to make a proposal to UN to change the name of Malacca Strait to Sumatra Strait ....
-------------
*Indonesia considers renaming South China Sea to Natuna Sea*

JAKARTA — In a bid to assert its sovereignty, Indonesia will seek to change the name of the South China Sea to the Natuna Sea in the area within 200 nautical miles (370km) of its Natuna Islands, which have seen clashes between government vessels and illegal fishermen, said a senior official.

Mr Ahmad Santosa, the Chief of Task Force 115, an agency combating illegal fishing, said late Wednesday (Aug 17) the proposal will “be given to the United Nations”.

http://www.todayonline.com/world/indonesia-considers-renaming-south-china-sea-natuna-sea


----------



## MarveL

Nmax police version.. 

[


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Uji coba RKX-200 EDF Booster
_Hadiah kemerdekaan RI ke 71 dari Pustek Roket Lapan_





watch video: _https://scontent-sit4-1.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/14057961_114826415633170_508560322_n.mp4_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

http://www.sorotpurworejo.com/berit...di-yonif-infantri-mekanik-412-purworejo-.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fox14

mandala said:


>


Yonmek rasa Raider 
Absuurd
RIP latihan mobud puluhan tahun


----------



## kaka404

THURSDAY, 25 AUGUST, 2016 | 11:10 WIB
*Indonesian Navy Find Malaysian-flagged Vier Harmony Tanker

TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- *The Indonesian Navy’s Western Fleet Quick Respons (WFQR) team of Tanjung Pinang Naval Base has arrested Vier Harmoni tanker in the waters of Dato Island, West Kalimantan. The Malaysian-flagged tanker carrying 900,000 litre of diesel fuel had been missing in Johor waters and allegedly taken to Batam waters.*

“The ship has been escorted to Tanjung Pinang port for futher investigation,” said the Navy’s Public Relations Department chief First Admiral Edi Sucipto in a press release, Thursday, August 25, 2016.

*According to Edi, the search for Vier Harmoni commenced soon after a report that the tanker was taken to Batam waters. Malaysian maritime authorities had suspected that the ship was hijacked after it was declared missing on August 17, but it wasn’t to be. “At that point, the Indonesian Navy Chief of Staff Admiral Ade Supandi had instructed an immediate search.”*

*Following the insruction, the WFQR team of Tanjung Pinang Naval Base promptly deployed several war ships, choppers and a maritime surveillance aircraft. “Vier Harmoni is expected to arrive Thursday noon,” Edi said.*

*Indonesian Foreign Minister spokesman Arrmanatha Nasir said earlier that Vier Harmoni had nothing to do with piracy, it was instead an internal conflict between the ship’s owner and its crew members.*

“*It’s an internal conflict between the ship company and its crew members,” Arrmanatha said at the Foreign Ministry compound, Pejambon, Jakarta, August 18, 2016.*

Indonesian Foreign Ministry did not see involvement of any Indonesian national in the incident. However, he expressed that the government would not interfere yet.

*“It’s a problem between ship owner and crew members, not between Indonesia and Malaysia, thus, it will be handled by the company,” he said.*

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/0...vy-Find-Malaysian-flagged-Vier-Harmony-Tanker

somebody forgot to give the crew their promised bonuses


----------



## GraveDigger388

kaka404 said:


> ..somebody forgot to give the crew their promised bonuses



The crew got guts, I see..


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Navy SEAL Carrier





Indonesian Navy Aviation, helicopter fleet





Indonesian Army Aviation, helicopter fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

_TNI menggelar 1 unit helikopeter Bell 412, Mi 17 dan pesawat Cassa 21 dalam acara peresmian operasional Skadron Helikopter di Tanjung Redeb, Berau, Kamis (25/8/2016). (tribunkaltim)




_






Air force add 2 C295 medium airlift






but still 2901-2909 made by CASA, 2910-2911 will be build by PT DI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aderessag

I want to ask . what is this...? . Maaf Kurang update soalnya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Fox14 said:


> I can't understand why this chopper use TNI-AU roundle? Does anybody know the reason?
> 
> AFAIK, yang di Purworejo itu Yonif 412/ Raider, dan yang terakhir saya lihat adalah Marder bukan Bradley


since when TNI AD have Bradley ??


----------



## kaka404

aderessag said:


> I want to ask . what is this...? . Maaf Kurang update soalnya.


looks like an AAV...


----------



## initial_d

Is Pindad trying to copy or lisence built America Made AAV, or its only For maintainance and upgrade purpose!?


----------



## kaka404

am not sure. but that picture exist since 2010ish..


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> ^^^
> View attachment 328637
> 
> 
> Barang yang ditawarin kayaknya WS43
> WS-43 Loitering Attack Munition System can carry warhead of 20 kg to a distance of 60km and stay over the battlefield for up to 30 minutes. It is designed to find, track and engage moving as well as hard to hit reverse slope targets.
> 
> View attachment 328640



@cnleio can you give us a hint sight about this weapon system performance and usage, and in what frequency this platform working? price wise 

thanks in Advance


----------



## Fox14

MacanJawa said:


> mang indo punya bradley? kapan belinya? mungkin maksudnya m113 ya?


Thanks for your correction, mate


mejikuhibiu said:


> since when TNI AD have Bradley ??


Yeah thats my mistake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

squadron 13 will be equipped with 32 helicopter






credit to ahonk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

madokafc said:


> @cnleio can you give us a hint sight about this weapon system performance and usage, and in what frequency this platform working? price wise
> 
> thanks in Advance


The WS-43 cruising missile sounds like *the MLRS-launched Suicide Drone* or *Anti-radiation UAV* ... after launched it can standby on battlefiled sky to search valuable target(like enemy radar or infrared heat-object) and fly to destroy it. Sorry, i don't know the price.

WS-43 cruising missile:
fire range: 10km~60km
cruise flight time: ＞ 30min
hit accuracy: ＜10m







WS-43 cruising missile combat system:







WS-43 cruising missile











MLRS-launch system:










WS-63 GMLRS

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Fox14 said:


> Yonmek rasa Raider.



Katanya sih...

Semua batalyon infanteri, baik reguler maupun mekanis kedepannya bakal punya kualifikasi raider. Sekarang yg dapat jatah pelatihan lebih dulu itu linud (mungkin udah semua), infantrinya kostrad (udah mulai), kemudian brigifnya kodam. Jadi kalau dulu diferensiasinya antara yonif reguler dan raider, kedepan mungkin hanya ada reguler dan mekanis, yang semuanya berkualifikasi raider.


----------



## Nike

cnleio said:


> The WS-43 cruising missile sounds like *the MLRS-launched Suicide Drone* or *Anti-radiation UAV* ... after launched it can standby on battlefiled sky to search valuable target(like enemy radar or infrared heat-object) and fly to destroy it.
> 
> WS-43 cruising missile:
> fire range: 10km~60km
> cruise flight time: ＞ 30min
> hit accuracy: ＜10m
> View attachment 328994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WS-43 cruising missile combat system:
> View attachment 328999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WS-43 cruising missile
> View attachment 329001
> 
> View attachment 329002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MLRS-launch system:
> View attachment 329003
> 
> View attachment 329005



this sound legit, to compensate our lacking in air superiority

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesian Navy SEAL Carrier
> View attachment 328701



I love this.


----------



## mandala

Based from this video already a total of 92 units M113A1-BE have been delivered. Delivery for another 22 units in 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

cnleio said:


> The WS-43 cruising missile sounds like *the MLRS-launched Suicide Drone* or *Anti-radiation UAV* ... after launched it can standby on battlefiled sky to search valuable target(like enemy radar or infrared heat-object) and fly to destroy it. Sorry, i don't know the price.
> 
> WS-43 cruising missile:
> fire range: 10km~60km
> cruise flight time: ＞ 30min
> hit accuracy: ＜10m
> View attachment 328994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WS-43 cruising missile combat system:
> View attachment 328999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WS-43 cruising missile
> View attachment 329001
> 
> View attachment 329002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MLRS-launch system:
> View attachment 329003
> 
> View attachment 329005
> 
> 
> 
> WS-63 GMLRS
> View attachment 329013
> 
> View attachment 329014



Holy hell... Such a high-tech toy!!

Kudos for the creator..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New sea rider for Lantamal V
_Pertajam Kemampuan Patroli, Satkamla Lantamal V Uji Coba Sea Raider Baru. _






Setelah selasa lalu Sea Raider diresmikan penggunaannya oleh Komandan Pangkalan Utama TNI AL V (Danlantamal V) Brigjen TNI (Mar) Rudy Andi Hamzah, S.A.P, Satuan Keamanan Laut (Satkamla) Lantamal V langsung tancap gas dengan melakukan uji coba Sea Raider barunya di Kolam Koarmatim dan Alur Pelayaran Barat Surabaya (APBS), Jumat (26/8) pagi. _http://lantamal5.koarmatim.tnial.mi...Satkamla-Lantamal-V-Uji-Coba-Sea-Raider-Baru/_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fox14

pr1v4t33r said:


> Katanya sih...
> 
> Semua batalyon infanteri, baik reguler maupun mekanis kedepannya bakal punya kualifikasi raider. Sekarang yg dapat jatah pelatihan lebih dulu itu linud (mungkin udah semua), infantrinya kostrad (udah mulai), kemudian brigifnya kodam. Jadi kalau dulu diferensiasinya antara yonif reguler dan raider, kedepan mungkin hanya ada reguler dan mekanis, yang semuanya berkualifikasi raider.


 
Seharusnya akan banyak tambahan heli serbu TNI-AD untuk latihan mobud Raider dan pembentukan Squadron 13/ Serbu di Berau ,dan tambahan APC 

Sebagai pengingat juga bahwa seharusnya heli tua bisa segera diremajakan, agar kejadian di Sleman tidak terulang


----------



## pr1v4t33r

>>> Amid defense budget cut, irregularities on tenders process pose serious harm for TNI' defense procurement plan.

A Non-Transparent Radar Acquisition
_Suspected irregularities in the procurement of six new sets of radars for the Air Force need to be investigated. These new radars are needed to bring the Air Force closer to the required 32 units, up from the 20 existing installations. The tender process began in April last year, but was annulled the following November because no participant met the criteria. readmore: http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/08/25/314798851/A-Non-Transparent-Radar-Acquisition_

Pindad' Anoa2 6x6 APC






Pindad' SS3 7.62 mm riffle

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

pr1v4t33r said:


> Katanya sih...
> 
> Semua batalyon infanteri, baik reguler maupun mekanis kedepannya bakal punya kualifikasi raider. Sekarang yg dapat jatah pelatihan lebih dulu itu linud (mungkin udah semua), infantrinya kostrad (udah mulai), kemudian brigifnya kodam. Jadi kalau dulu diferensiasinya antara yonif reguler dan raider, kedepan mungkin hanya ada reguler dan mekanis, yang semuanya berkualifikasi raider.



No wonder.... "Bapak raider Indonesia" is at the top position


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MALE UAV development program from LAPAN









Will be developed based on LAPAN LSA-01 (light surveillance aircraft)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

*Ukraine sent the first batch of new BTR-4M wheeled armoured vehicles to Indonesia*





Photo by Yörük Işık
The Ukrainian Defense company has sent the first batch of new BTR-4M wheeled armoured vehicles for Indonesian Marine.

The vessel Texel with Ukrainian BTR-4M wheeled armoured vehicles was spotted by *Yörük Işık*during the transit of Bosphorus. Earlier «Ukroboronprom» won the bids of the Indonesian Defense Ministry for the wheeled armored vehicles.

Indonesia’s needs for wheeled armoured personnel carriers are a total of 55 units. The armored vehicles are for the Marines, to replace the aging Indonesian BTR-50.

The new version of BTR-4M have Deutz engine and received the upgrade package giving it fully amphibious capabilities. The new armoured amphibious vehicle can swim at sea and negotiate inland water obstacles without any configuration changes.




Photo by Yörük Işık



Photo by Yörük Işık



Photo by Yörük Işık
The Delegation of the Naval Forces of Indonesia, together with representatives of Indonesian Marine Corps has successfully completed a live firing test programme for its new BTR-4M infantry fighting vehicle in Ukraine in June 2016.

Test of new BTR-4M :






http://defence-blog.com/army/ukrain...-infantry-fighting-vehicle-for-indonesia.html


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Armor vehicles development at PINDAD

















And much more, check the video...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Coming soon! 

M113A1 40 unit
ARV 3 RI 2 unit
AVLB Beaver 3 unit
Leo RI 16 unit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Coming soon! M113A1 40 unit, ARV 3 RI 2 unit, AVLB Beaver 3 unit, Leo RI 16 unit



Great, within this year or next year? Mock up for PINDAD' medium tank will be ready this year...

Presidential copter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

pr1v4t33r said:


> Great, within this year or next year? Mock up for PINDAD' medium tank will be ready this year...
> 
> Presidential copter
> View attachment 329269


According to info the delivery in the coming days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

2s31 vena is on the list

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MacanJawa

madokafc said:


> 2s31 vena is on the list



and we will be first user right?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Installation of Otmel 76mm Super Rapid cannon on the 2nd SIGMA frigate





Jepang Tawarkan Pesawat Amfibi US-2 Seharga 100 juta USD
Duta Besar Jepang untuk Indonesia, Yasuaki Tanizaki, dalam pertemuan dengan Menko bidang Politik, Hukum, dan Keamanan, Wiranto, menawarkan tiga pesawat amfibi buatan Jepang ShinMaywa US-2 yang masing-masing berharga 100 juta dolar AS. _http://www.antaranews.com/berita/580899/jepang-tawarkan-pesawat-amfibi-kepada-indonesia_

>>> Mahal banget! mending ambil Be-200, cuma sekitar $40 million

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

pr1v4t33r said:


> Armor vehicles development at PINDAD
> View attachment 329265
> 
> View attachment 329267
> 
> View attachment 329268
> 
> View attachment 329266
> 
> 
> And much more, check the video...





pr1v4t33r said:


> Installation of Otmel 76mm Super Rapid cannon on the 2nd SIGMA frigate
> View attachment 329307
> 
> 
> Jepang Tawarkan Pesawat Amfibi US-2 Seharga 100 juta USD
> Duta Besar Jepang untuk Indonesia, Yasuaki Tanizaki, dalam pertemuan dengan Menko bidang Politik, Hukum, dan Keamanan, Wiranto, menawarkan tiga pesawat amfibi buatan Jepang ShinMaywa US-2 yang masing-masing berharga 100 juta dolar AS. _http://www.antaranews.com/berita/580899/jepang-tawarkan-pesawat-amfibi-kepada-indonesia_
> 
> >>> Mahal banget! mending ambil Be-200, cuma sekitar $40 million



mending buat sukhoi aja hehe
pesawat amphibi 2020 aja belinya


----------



## pr1v4t33r

TNI complete the reconstruction process of Fiji Queen Victoria School
_Queen Victoria School farewelled the first group of soldiers from the Indonesian Military today after the completion of the rebuilding of classrooms, double storey dormitory and the school Chapel. According to QVS Vice Principal Elemaca Ravulo they will be leaving next Monday. Ravulo says they are ever grateful to the Indonesian government for providing them a safer and secure environment of learning._





QVS students farewell the first group of soldiers from the Indonesian Military [Photo: Filipe Naikaso]

Queen Victoria School was adopted by the Indonesian government after it was badly damaged in Cyclone Winston under the Fijian Government’s Adopt A School Program.






Ravulo says constructions started as soon as they arrived on May earlier this year and has finished with the just a few more small maintenance works left. He says they were in the final stages of reconstruction work at the beginning of this month and now they are just left with only the finishing part like the electrical wiring, desk and chairs.






Ravulo adds the Indonesians contractors are still in the country to finish whatever that is left to be done. The second group of military personnel will be arriving soon in the country to continue other works.

_http://fijivillage.com/news/QVS-farewell-Indonesian-Military-involved-in-rebuilding-school-2rsk59/_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

pr1v4t33r said:


> TNI complete the reconstruction process of Fiji Queen Victoria School
> _Queen Victoria School farewelled the first group of soldiers from the Indonesian Military today after the completion of the rebuilding of classrooms, double storey dormitory and the school Chapel. According to QVS Vice Principal Elemaca Ravulo they will be leaving next Monday. Ravulo says they are ever grateful to the Indonesian government for providing them a safer and secure environment of learning._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QVS students farewell the first group of soldiers from the Indonesian Military [Photo: Filipe Naikaso]
> 
> Queen Victoria School was adopted by the Indonesian government after it was badly damaged in Cyclone Winston under the Fijian Government’s Adopt A School Program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravulo says constructions started as soon as they arrived on May earlier this year and has finished with the just a few more small maintenance works left. He says they were in the final stages of reconstruction work at the beginning of this month and now they are just left with only the finishing part like the electrical wiring, desk and chairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravulo adds the Indonesians contractors are still in the country to finish whatever that is left to be done. The second group of military personnel will be arriving soon in the country to continue other works.
> 
> _http://fijivillage.com/news/QVS-farewell-Indonesian-Military-involved-in-rebuilding-school-2rsk59/_



Soft Powah!


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

mandala said:


> According to info the delivery in the coming days.



Yupz, otw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Yupz, otw
> View attachment 329336



Great, will be arrived at Tanjung Priok Port on August 29, midnight.





1st SIGMA frigate







Reashot Xigwin said:


> Soft Powah!


Tinggal Vanuatu nih di Pacific islands yang agak bandel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Don't fear the night, fear us who hunt at night
Indonesian Army Special Force - KOPASSUS




Photo : PeterTheSheepDog


----------



## MacanJawa

pr1v4t33r said:


> TNI complete the reconstruction process of Fiji Queen Victoria School
> _Queen Victoria School farewelled the first group of soldiers from the Indonesian Military today after the completion of the rebuilding of classrooms, double storey dormitory and the school Chapel. According to QVS Vice Principal Elemaca Ravulo they will be leaving next Monday. Ravulo says they are ever grateful to the Indonesian government for providing them a safer and secure environment of learning._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QVS students farewell the first group of soldiers from the Indonesian Military [Photo: Filipe Naikaso]
> 
> Queen Victoria School was adopted by the Indonesian government after it was badly damaged in Cyclone Winston under the Fijian Government’s Adopt A School Program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravulo says constructions started as soon as they arrived on May earlier this year and has finished with the just a few more small maintenance works left. He says they were in the final stages of reconstruction work at the beginning of this month and now they are just left with only the finishing part like the electrical wiring, desk and chairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravulo adds the Indonesians contractors are still in the country to finish whatever that is left to be done. The second group of military personnel will be arriving soon in the country to continue other works.
> 
> _http://fijivillage.com/news/QVS-farewell-Indonesian-Military-involved-in-rebuilding-school-2rsk59/_



kalau sudah dibantu fiji tetep dukung OPM gk nih? kalau sudah dibantu tetep dukung ya kebangetan



anas_nurhafidz said:


> Yupz, otw
> View attachment 329336



what this is?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MacanJawa said:


> kalau sudah dibantu fiji tetep dukung OPM gk nih? kalau sudah dibantu tetep dukung ya kebangetan



We have a very strong and supportive diplomatic relation with Fiji and PNG, they are on our side. Vanuatu, on other hand is always acting like a mad child. It need to be smacked once in a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Don't fear the night, fear us who hunt at night
> Indonesian Army Special Force - KOPASSUS
> View attachment 329390
> 
> Photo : PeterTheSheepDog


Does the pixelate camo is to replace the old camo uniform, or its another new uniform(so tni still wear the old one too). i mean, spec ops still using the old camo, or the new one only for the kostrad?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

jek_sperrow said:


> Does the pixelate camo is to replace the old camo uniform, or its another new uniform(so tni still wear the old one too). i mean, spec ops still using the old camo, or the new one only for the kostrad?


Kostrad have their own camo, Kopassus have various camo for field operation but it looks like they are more comfortable with the old one.


----------



## Svantana

---------
*KOPASSUS*
This type camo (flowing blood patern) is used during military operations as well? or just for military ceremonies?
---------
-sorry if repost-


----------



## gondes

Just for ceremony as far as i know...



Svantana said:


> ---------
> *KOPASSUS*
> This type camo (flowing blood patern) is used during military operations as well? or just for military ceremonies?
> ---------
> -sorry if repost-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Works for Beloved Natuna

@originaluploader

[ATTACH=full]329485[/ATTACH]
[ATTACH=full]329484[/ATTACH]
[ATTACH=full]329486[/ATTACH]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mejikuhibiu

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Yupz, otw
> View attachment 329336


that is Leo 2 Ri kah....?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Satgas KRI REM 331

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Maintenance for KRI Abdul Halim Perdanakusuma (355)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2nd SIGMA frigate









1st SIGMA frigate, KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata (331)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## MacanJawa

pr1v4t33r said:


> 2nd SIGMA frigate
> View attachment 329542
> 
> View attachment 329543
> 
> 
> 1st SIGMA frigate, KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata (331)
> View attachment 329544


Did we order more sigma pkr? Or just 2 ?


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

MacanJawa said:


> Did we order more sigma pkr? Or just 2 ?



Don't trust anything until first steel cutting. For the time being, there's still no definite indication....


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> 2nd SIGMA frigate
> View attachment 329542
> 
> View attachment 329543
> 
> 
> 1st SIGMA frigate, KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata (331)
> View attachment 329544


2nd Sigma Installed with otmel 






2nd SSV For Philippine

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gondes

1st PKR..good shot..
Credit to original uploader





Hunt and aim you down..
Credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT. _Bureau Veritas Indonesia_ (Marine & Offshore Division) was awarded by PT. Palindo as Classification Society to _Conduct Design Assessment and Supervise the construction of 110 meter Offshore Patrol Vessel_ owned by “Badan Keamanan Laut – Indonesia (BAKAMLA)” or so called Indonesian Coast Guard in International terms.






This OPV is part of the procurement program to strengthen the BAKAMLA fleet for it’s main field of responsibility in security, safety, and environmental (especially Marine pollution) in which endanger sea ecosystem. The decision to use the BV-Class had determined by BAKAMLA on the basis of track record as a reliable Classification Society in handling Military Ships in Indonesia and overseas countries.

- PT. Bureau Veritas Indonesia -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Coast Guard conduct joint excercise with US Navy in Batam
Kapal Angkatan Laut Amerika (kapal US Navy) bernama USNS Walter S. Diehl 193 dan KN BINTANG LAUT-4801 Bakamla RI beserta 1 (satu) tim URCL/VBSS, menggelar latihan bersama bertajuk S_outheast Asia Cooperation Against Terrorism_ (SEACAT) 2016, di Perairan Batam, Selasa (23/8/2016).






Latihan tersebut disaksikan Deputi Operasi dan Latihan Bakamla RI Laksda TNI Andi Achdar, didampingi Direktur Latihan Bakamla RI Laksma TNI Muspin Santoso, S.H., M.Si., serta Kasubdit Kerjasama Luar Negeri Kombespol Tatar Nugeraha, dari atas KN BINTANG LAUT- 4801.

_Southeast Asia Cooperation Against Terrorism_ (SEACAT) merupakan latihan tahunan Angkatan Laut Amerika Serikat dengan negara-negara maritim di Asia Tenggara yang diikuti oleh unsur-unsur Angkatan Laut dari Amerika Serikat (US NAVY), Brunei, Indonesia, Malaysia, Philipina, Singapura, dan Thailand.






Berdasarkan scenario SEACAT, tujuan latihan adalah untuk meningkatkan kemampuan dan keterampilan personel beserta unsurnya (kapal) Angkatan Laut negara-negara peserta dalam melaksanakan operasi intersepsi maritim (_maritime interception operations_) dalam kerangka keamanan maritim pada umumnya.

Latihan yang selalu disponsori oleh Amerika Serikat, dalam hal ini US Navy/Pacific Fleet ini, adalah dalam upaya menggalang kerjasama multilateral negara-negara maritim di Asia Tenggara (_Navies Partner_) untuk menanggulangi segala bentuk ancaman di laut.






Bakamla RI dalam latihan bersama multilateral SEACAT 2016 ikut mendukung dengan mengirim satu unsur KN Bintang Laut-4801 dan 1 (satu) tim URCL/VBSS dan mengadakan latihan bersama dengan kapal US Navy (USNS Walter S. Diehl 193) di 15 NM timur laut Pulau Bintan pada posisi 01⁰ 20’ 00’’ U – 104⁰ 50’ 00’’ T dengan circle 5 NM.

Pengiriman KN Bintang Laut Bakamla RI beserta 1 (satu) tim URCL/VBSS ini merupakan salah satu implementasi mewujudkan Bakamla RI yang memiliki motto Raksamahiva Camudrasu Nusantarasya (Kami Penjaga Lautan Nusantara).

KN Bintang Laut Bakamla RI 4801 dengan Komandan Kapal Mayor Laut (P) Faruq Dedy Subiantoro dengan 24 (dua puluh empat) ABK, Dantim URCL Bakamla RI Kapten Maritim Endy Kurniawan dengan 6 (enam) anggotanya dengan 2 (dua) instruktur URCL Kasubdit Gar Opsla Bakamla RI Kolonel Laut (P) Joko Triwanto dan Kepala Subbag Distribusi Mayor Laut (P) David Hastiadi serta 2 (dua) personel Marinir telah membuktikan kepada dunia bahwa Bakamla RI juga bisa mengirimkan kapal patroli produksi dalam negeri dan memiliki Tim Unit Reaksi Cepat Laut (URCL) yang kemampuannya dapat disejajarkan dengan negara lain.

_http://www.mitrapol.com/2016/08/bersama-bakamla-ri-kapal-amerika.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

MacanJawa said:


> Did we order more sigma pkr? Or just 2 ?



still digging their wound, are you

came on, their CESAR order is a bust


----------



## Bennedict

Komodos
Photo credit : winduparamarta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

*U.S., Indonesia air forces to participate in Cope West 16*


*JOINT BASE PEARL HARBOR-HICKAM, Hawaii --*
Aviation units from the U.S. and Indonesia will participate in the Cope West 2016 Field Training Exercise in Indonesia Oct. 19 through 23.

CW16 is a bilateral, tactical airlift exercise involving the U.S. and Indonesian air forces. The exercise enhances combined readiness and interoperability, reinforces the U.S. commitment to the Pacific and demonstrates U.S. capability to conduct tactical airlift operations in a bilateral environment.

It also allows for the exchange of techniques related to airlift, air-land and airdrop delivery specific to U.S. and Indonesian aircraft and promotes regional stability through cooperation and unity of purpose.

Approximately 16 U.S. personnel will participate in the exercise with service members from the Indonesian Air Force. Additionally, one U.S. Air Force C-130H Hercules from the 36th Airlift Squadron with Yokota Air Base, Japan, and an Indonesian air force C-130B Hercules will participate in Cope West 2016.

www.pacaf.af.mil/News/ArticleDisplay/tabid/377/Article/622699/us-indonesia-air-forces-to-participate-in-cope-west-16.aspx


----------



## MacanJawa

madokafc said:


> still digging their wound, are you
> 
> came on, their CESAR order is a bust


I know nothing, just like John snow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

@original uploader


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian peacekeeper in the west sector of Darfur







MacanJawa said:


> Did we order more sigma pkr? Or just 2 ?


There is a plan for that, as we all saw on the procurement plan document.
4 more SIGMA or 1 more plus one or two Iver... Tergantung realisasi penerimaan dan utang luar negeri...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes




----------



## Nike

Indonesian Police,


----------



## Nike

UMNOPutra said:


> Kasihan betol .masih terbawa bermimpi mahu memimiliki lebih banyak PKR 10514 dan Su 35 ..... ... ...



PKR is real, where is your Gowind eh? still a plate steel eh

eh how about your subs now?


----------



## MacanJawa

UMNOPutra said:


> Kasihan betol .masih terbawa bermimpi mahu memimiliki lebih banyak PKR 10514 dan Su 35 ..... ... ...



Aslinya bukan orang Malaysia, pakai nama umno biar seperti orang malaysia


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> PKR is real, where is Gowind eh?



Gowind? Gone with the wind

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bennedict

Kostrad Para Raider 






Sigma corvette and mini sigma

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKRI

pr1v4t33r said:


> Gowind? Gone with the wind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

> *Indonesian Ambassador to Russia hopes to conclude the contract for the Su-35 in 2016*
> 
> August 26, 2016, AEX.RU - Indonesian Ambassador to Russia supriyadi Waheed told RIA Novosti that he hoped to sign a contract for the purchase of Russian multi-role fighters Su-35 before the end of this year.
> 
> *"Now there is a discussion, but we are still very interested in buying the Su-35, is discussed between the relevant ministries hope that the contract will be signed before the end of the year." - Said the diplomat.*
> 
> He noted that the Russian-Indonesian relations are developing in many areas. "Earlier, the Indonesian delegation visited Russia to discuss the whole spectrum of issues the memorandum of cooperation in the sphere of defense It was not only the purchase of aircraft, but also of combating extremism and terrorism, the exchange of information." - Added supriyadi.
> 
> Earlier, the ambassador said that Indonesia intends to purchase from eight Russian Su-35 fighters. According to him, the country's laws also provide for the transfer of technology. In late April, the state corporation "Rostec" stated that the decision in principle to supply Su-35 Indonesia has adopted and is now being discussed details of the upcoming agreement.
> 
> Late last year, the defense minister said that he had received from the President of Indonesia Joko Widodo direct instruction to buy the Su-35 to replace the obsolete American fighters F-5, the Tiger, whose age has reached 40 years.



http://www.aex.ru/news/2016/8/26/158600/



> *Indonesia and China can not wait for the delivery of Russian Su-35 fighters.*
> 
> 20:36 August 26, 2016
> 
> Indonesian authorities have confirmed their interest in buying the Su-35 fighter.
> 
> *Indonesian Ambassador to Russia supriyadi Wahid told the news agency RIA Novosti that the contract to purchase fighter jets of Russian production will be concluded before the end of 2016.*
> 
> Currently, Moscow and Jakarta to discuss the details of the contract. fighter acquisition is carried out within the framework of defense cooperation and collaboration programs in the fight against extremism and terrorism in the world.
> 
> Indonesian authorities want to purchase the Russian Su-35, to replace their obsolete American F-5 Tiger. It is reported that they operated for over 40 years.
> 
> The Su-35 is a multipurpose fighter of Russian production of 4 ++ generation, created by specialists of Sukhoi. The export model has the designation Su-35S. In 2015, the Indonesian authorities have shown great interest in the Russian fighter. In total, Jakarta is planning to buy 12 machines.
> 
> In addition, Beijing is also interested in buying a Russian Su-35, therefore, has signed a contract for the supply of 24 fighters of this type.



http://warfiles.ru/show-127341-rossiyskie-istrebiteli-narashvat-aziatskiy-mir-gonitsya-za-su-35.html


----------



## gondes

Low pass






@orginal uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mejikuhibiu

pr1v4t33r said:


> Gowind? Gone with the wind






MacanJawa said:


> Did we order more sigma pkr? Or just 2 ?


the plans is about 20 unit PKR but didnt know it also depends on the existing budget

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

gondes said:


> View attachment 329599
> 
> 1st PKR..good shot..
> Credit to original uploader
> 
> Hunt and aim you down..
> Credit to original uploader




Can't wait the oerlikon contraves to be installed.
Will look more handsome and powerfull..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Yonif Mekanis 203/Arya Kamuning Laksanakan Latihan Perang Jarak Dekat







Kalazan said:


> Can't wait the oerlikon contraves to be installed. Will look more handsome and powerfull..



We have to wait until 2017. Both Frigate will be ready in 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Badak 6x6 FSV
Makin keren setelah bentuk dan posisi knalpot dirubah dan sebagian aksesoris lainnya dihilangkan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MacanJawa

UMNOPutra said:


> Delivery of the first 3,100t vessel to the RMN by Boustead Heavy Industries Corporation (BHIC) is slated for 2019. A BHIC spokesman said design of the hull structure for the first vessel has been completed.
> 
> Final delivery of the sixth NGPV-LCS is to occur in 2023.
> 
> Compare to PKR, our NGPV -LV\CS is more superior woth tonnage more than 3,200 tonnes (PKR is only 2,400 tonnes)
> 
> The 111m-long NGPV-LCS will boast MBDA VL MICA surface-to-air missiles (SAM) and Kongsberg Naval Strike Missiles (NSM).
> 
> The RMN will be looking for new helicopters with an anti-submarine warfare capability to operate from its new vessels. While the NGPC-LCS can accommodate the Royal Malaysian Air Force’s H225M on its stern flight deck, it is too large to fit inside the hangar.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha ...are you still "dreaming" ? It is confirmed now (in Singapore) that your gov't has ended all PKR, Su-35 and Changbogo submarines ... No more PKR .. No contract for SU-35 .. No more CBG submarine .. No Iver frigate ... No .. No .. No ...



PKR is real, changbogo is real and you give 3D gowind? more like go whining like a b1tch lolololol


----------



## Indos

I suspect this guy above is a Singaporean guy since he continuously cites Singaporean media/information on his post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

When everybody tries to ignore this umnoputra, he diligently posting and trying to derail this thread. Can we report this guy to be banned, despite his posts that could be assumed as "soft" ones? 

Many of our friends in Indonesia respect Malaysia and vice versa but this guy makes something different. It's a pity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marhaenisme

gondes said:


> When everybody tries to ignore this umnoputra, he diligently posting and trying to derail this thread. Can we report this guy to be banned, despite his posts that could be assumed as "soft" ones?
> 
> Many of our friends in Indonesia respect Malaysia and vice versa but this guy makes something different. It's a pity.



I agree with you sir can we report that bastard to moderator for banned req quickly... coz this fvckin troll post is enought i think!!!


----------



## pr1v4t33r

It's already arrived! 

Welcome for:
- M113 A1-Be, 40 units
- ARV 3 RI, 2 units
- AVLB Beaver, 3 units
- Leopard 2RI, 16 units














@Indos, can u ask the mod to discipline the shameless troll? thanks..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Indos

@pr1v4t33r

I can do it secretly in TT section bro, no big deal, but he is just a simple troller and has already given so much posts to prove that he is a troller. All of Indonesian members can just report to moderator or even administrators by tagging them in report button or any written post made in ths thread, and he will be thread banned easily. This is a Pakistani forum who is really pro Indonesian, and as a senior members you must have already witnessed that. 

I let you and other Indonesian members to decide and do it since I want to be inactive in this site, focusing on my new project. It is my transition time btw. I hope Indonesian members dont get provoked easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2 Transporter Iveco Astra. Credit to Jati Adiwati.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> @pr1v4t33r I can do it secretly in TT section bro, no big deal, but he is just a simple troller and has already given so much posts to prove that he is a troller.



Thnks bro, i already asked the mod earlier... to no avail... i already ignored this troll since a long time ago, but looks like he keeps rollin since other members keep bringing up the noise.. Good luck for your project btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aderessag

Makin hari makin sebel ane ma si malon . cara report gimana ...? Bisakah di report ke admin...? Biar kebanned ju4ncuk tenan menungso siji kuwi.


----------



## CountStrike

aderessag said:


> Makin hari makin sebel ane ma si malon . cara report gimana ...? Bisakah di report ke admin...? Biar kebanned ju4ncuk tenan menungso siji kuwi.


Nyantai Bro..


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> Thnks bro, i already asked the mod earlier...but, to no avail... i already ignored this troll since a long time ago, but looks like he keeps rolling since other members keep bringing up the noise.. Good luck for your project btw.



You can tag "active" International moderators or use HQ section instead. I dont want to involve to much anymore as you see I start to distance myself in this site. Regardless of that, we see that our nation, thanks to God, is progressing and one member badmouth will hardly affect that reality.

Thanks, yup I hope it will be a successful project. Amin. I also hope you can achieve your goal as well smoothly.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Bennedict said:


> Kostrad Para Raider


Now that's the good camo i'm talkin about, uniform+helmet+riffle
i hope that the other reguler unit got those kind of camo too, not just kostrad


Bennedict said:


> Sigma corvette and mini sigma


 little sigma, middle sigma, and still waiting the big sigma (anak sulung)


----------



## CountStrike

lon said:


> masih akan lagi , adu sama rudal yakhont juga hancur lebur tak bersisa  malon beli terus tapi produksi tempatan sendiri tak de yang menjadi kasianlah malon negara lemah otak , mau beli kapal sebanyak apapun tetap tak mampu kalahkan the great indonesia yg lawan nelayan cina saja tidak ada daya
> 
> 
> 
> it wouldnt be a problem consider buatan tempatan malon tak de yang berjaya di eskpor, the bad news is beting ali malon dah tergadai pada cina karena malon terllau banyak hutang



 Mantab Bro.. Hajar Teruuss..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GerhardA

Why the hell do you guys keep replying to that UMNO dumbass? Just click his profile, ignore, and done. You won't need to read his inflammatory posts ever again. Just. Ignore. Him.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Great, now we have an "immigrant" from that HEAVILY-BIASED-CHAOTIC Military Forum, just to make shit worse...


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Arrived today 

40 unit of M113A1 
2 unit of ARV 3 RI 
3 unit of AVLB Beaver 
16 unit of Leo RI 

Credit to 14aste

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## CountStrike

lon said:


> you know what bung , malon itu sangat lemah dan paling bodoh di asean , did you join jkgr too ???


I'm not Join Jkgr in Forum, only reading news in FB or Twitter...


----------



## initial_d

@waz this @UMNOPutra guy clearly trying to derailed indonesian Military thread and now he just post Malaysian Military news on indonesian thread, please do something About this guy and please deleted his post

@UMNOPutra
Please created your own Malaysian Military thread to post About malaysian news, and don't post it in indonesian thread, or it seem you wanted really bad that Malaysia to be the35th indonesan province



UMNOPutra said:


> Good news for Indonesia ...
> 
> and this is also good news for ATM ...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine After The Storm*
> 
> Marhalim Abas
> August 29, 2016
> Malaysian Army
> 
> SHAH ALAM: Looking at some of the comments posted here and at the Malaysian Defence Facebook page, I sometimes feel uneasy about posting things like the Blackhawk deal. But I guess we cannot have sunshine without the storm.
> 
> And the sunshine in our case this time around is the M109s. We are getting the M109s SPH, which I had reported exclusively here late last year despite the reality of the failed Blackhawk deal. Story here. The M109s will be upgraded to the latest A5 standards though I have not been told the details of the refurbishment deal. It is likely that it will be minimal.
> 
> Even though the SPH are ex-US Army National Guard stock, the order is finally coming through unlike the Blackhawks and the Mark V SOC. Mark V SOC story.
> 
> I was told that Malaysia will assumed ownership of the SPH in the next couple of weeks. The transfer of ownership is part of the Excess Defence Articles program before any work on the SPH can start or delivery can take place. Uncle Sam will not want to pay for items it had already retired and already offered to friendly countries hence the need for the transfer of ownership.
> 
> http://www.malaysiandefence.com/m109s-are-coming/


----------



## GerhardA

GraveDigger388 said:


> Great, now we have an "immigrant" from that HEAVILY-BIASED-CHAOTIC Military Forum, just to make shit worse...


What forum? I'm not familiar with military forums in the internet.


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## SIM.Inc

Funny when you guys still replying a bunch of full shit from troller. he/she is trying to make some of you (person who. With lack of information and doesnt really know the best way to counter his shit) look stupid by spreading some "negative issue". Be more wish. Ignore it. Its waste your precious time and your attention.


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 329863
> 
> View attachment 329857
> 
> View attachment 329866
> 
> View attachment 329860


What is inside the wooden box on top of leos?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Svantana said:


> What is inside the wooden box on top of leos?



Ammo & spare parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

Svantana said:


> What is inside the wooden box on top of leos?



While not a specialist of Indonesian ways, I can answer that.

All lose equipment necessary to basic running of the machines
is taken out and crated thus. For example, spare tracks parts
that would be located outside the tank cannot stay affixed to it
during transport and need to be secured in such crates.

Depending on the mission, it is also possible that essential con-
sumables like reserve petrol for the APU when one exists on the
material are stored this way for shipping. Without these, the tanks
would have to be moved by external forces ( say a crane ).

Ammo is also a possibility as Xigwin mentioned although normally
it would be in another set of packages due to the need to ensure its
safety against theft.

These are the tidbits that have to be packed separately.

Have a great day, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GraveDigger388

GerhardA said:


> What forum? I'm not familiar with military forums in the internet.



A forum which name ends with ..ER. An Indonesian one.


----------



## initial_d

GraveDigger388 said:


> A fort which name ends with ..ER. An Indonesian one.


Come on, this is pk def, i think it's okay one of us beeing to jktgrtr or formil, as Long the Person contribute positively in this forum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

initial_d said:


> Come on, this is pk def, i think it's okay one of us beeing to jktgrtr or formil, as Long the Person contribute positively in this forum


Yes, but can you see that particular user who constantly replies to whatever UMNO posted? Can you justify the way he replies with such manner?


----------



## initial_d

GraveDigger388 said:


> Yes, but can you see that particular user who constantly replies to whatever UMNO posted? Can you justify the way he replies with such manner?


I know, just be patience to the newbies here okay, perhaps they still young and green.........


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Skrg lagi perakitan Caracal kelima, keknya PT DI mau langsung serahin sekaligus 6 unit ke TNI AU cmiiw







Asw phanter juga sedang perakitan bareng fennec di PT DI. Bakal panen helikopter bentar lagi 

Yang sedang dirakit di PT DI Caracal,Phanter,fennec dan dhaupin buat basarnas.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## waz

I deleted that Putra's posts. He has been banned as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## gondes

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Arrived today
> 
> 40 unit of M113A1
> 2 unit of ARV 3 RI
> 3 unit of AVLB Beaver
> 16 unit of Leo RI
> 
> Credit to 14aste
> 
> View attachment 329806
> View attachment 329807
> View attachment 329808
> View attachment 329809
> View attachment 329810



Yiipiii...great progress!! So how many leopards we have now?



waz said:


> I deleted that Putra's posts. He has been banned as well.



Thank u Mr. Moderator

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

After maintaining at Helitechco, Vietnam

#MI17 Army aviation

Original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## initial_d

waz said:


> I deleted that Putra's posts. He has been banned as well.


Thank you very much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

Paskhas..Air Force Special Force
@original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

More

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zulkarneyn

Looks good 
You guys need an Indonesian sub forum on 

I can see this thread alone is visited two million times, there is certainly potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

Zulkarneyn said:


> Looks good
> You guys need an Indonesian sub forum on
> 
> I can see this thread alone is visited two million times, there is certainly potential.


Thanks to the guys who can get their hands on the most interesting things and keep this thread alive and updated. Massive respect to them..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

More pictures from today's armored vehicles arrival at Tanjung Priok Port

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> More pictures from today's armor vehicles arrival at Tanjung Priok Port
> View attachment 329941


Picture 3 & 4, scary looking Bergepanzer!!


----------



## waz

This is one of the best threads on this forum, unique and informative. None shall ruin it. I also love Indonesia . I plan to travel there in the near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## kaka404

*Legal enforcement stepped up to combat forest fires*
*
Pewarta: Fardah

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Riaus inhabitants have long yearned to lead a haze-free existence as they have reeled under the impacts of smoke originating from forest and plantation fires over the past eight years, particularly in the dry season.

Last year, despite various efforts to combat wildfires that had ravaged the countrys six provinces, especially Sumatra and Kalimantan Islands, in September and October, the hazardous haze emanating from the fires had led to 10 deaths, left 503 thousand people ill, and exposed around 43 million people to smoke.

Thousands of the two islands inhabitants had suffered from acute respiratory infection, eye and skin irritations, and pneumonia.

The haze emanating from the forest fires did not only harm the locals and the environment, but has also affected the financial performance of airways and state airport operator PT Angkasa Pura II. 

PT Angkasa Pura II had suffered an estimated loss of Rp30 billion during the past month due to the haze, and some three thousand flights were affected over the September 1 to October 10 period alone, due to the haze.

Airports in Jambi and Pekanbaru (Riau Province) in Sumatra and in Pontianak (West Kalimantan Province) had to be frequently shut down due to poor visibility. 

The World Bank recorded that forest and plantation fires, which had ravaged Indonesia last year, inflicted material losses worth trillions of rupiah, in addition to the operational costs involved in extinguishing the fires.

In November 2015, President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) visited Riau to supervise the efforts to put out the fires. He also went to Kalimantan for the same reason.

This year, the government has intensified efforts to combat the fires as early as possible by deploying joint teams that included military and police personnel. *

This is in line with President Jokowis instructions issued last January that whenever a fire breaks out, it should be tackled immediately.

*The president has reminded all rank and file of the need to take steps as early as possible to prevent a recurrence of the 2015 land and forest fires

Environmental Affairs and Forestry Minister Siti Nurbaya claimed that the number of forest fire cases had dropped drastically by 75 percent until August this year, compared to last year.*

*The significant drop was the result of the hard work of the forest fire task force comprising military and police personnel, among others. 

The Indonesian Air Force and the National Disaster Mitigation Agency (BNPB) have deployed a number of helicopters and air tractors to carry out water bombing, as well several planes to make artificial rain.*

*A total of 88 thousand hectares of forest, peatland, and land areas across Indonesia were gutted by fires, a drop from 190 thousand hectares in the same period last year, according to Nurbaya*.

Legal enforcement measures have also been intensified against forest arsonists, including farmers, using the slash and burn method that lead to uncontrolled fires on their farmlands.

*The National Police have handled 498 cases of forest fire across Indonesia until August 2016, compared to last years 275 cases, including those involving nine companies that are still being investigated.*

However, unfortunately, over the past week, haze is reportedly back in several towns in Riau and West Kalimantan Provinces particularly.
*
NASAs Terra and Aqua Satellites detected 167 hotspots across Sumatra Island in the morning of Aug. 29, a drastic increase from only 50 hotspots on the previous day. 

The hotspots were found in seven provinces, including 145 hotspots, or 86 percent of them, in Riau.*

Some eight hotspots were detected in South Sumatra Province; four in Jambi; two in West Sumatra; and one hotspot each in Bangka Belitung, Riau Islands, and North Sumatra.

*Most of the fires were started by local farmers who practiced the slash and burn method to clear farmlands, mostly in peatland areas, according to reports.

The slash and burn method is banned, except in a farm measuring less than two hectares and having good fire control management.

In line with Law No. 32 of 2009 on environmental protection and management, forest and plantation arsonists could face up to 15 years in jail and a fine worth Rp15 billion maximally if the fire leads to any casualties. 

The Indonesian police have arrested more than 450 suspects in connection with land and forest fires this year as part of a wider move to get tough on errant farmers and companies that still insist on using the outlawed slash-and-burn land clearing method.*

"The number of people arrested this year has risen compared to last year," National Police Chief General Tito Karnavian informed the media on Aug. 25.

*In Riau, the National Police's Criminal Investigation Agency (Bareskrim) has detained 85 forest fire individual suspects this year.

"In addition, nine companies are being investigated for alleged involvement in forest fires," Bareskrim chief Insp. Gen. Ari Dono Sukmanto said in Jakarta, on Aug. 25.

In Pontianak, Military District Command (Kodim) 1207/BS Pontianak has detained 38 people suspected of setting fires in West Kalimantan forest area in August 2016.*

"Of the 38 suspects, 36 are farmers who clear their farm lands by setting fire to them, and one cleared land the same way for housing construction," Commander of Kodim 1207/BS Pontianak, Colonel (Inf) Jacky Ariestanto said here, Friday.

Another suspect cleared land by using fire for a palm oil plantation, he added.

*"The perpetrator from a plantation company management was considered careless because he failed to put out the fire in his plantation area," he said.

The suspects have been handed over to the local police for further investigation.*

Each year wildfires destroy 6 to 14 million hectares of fire-sensitive forests worldwide, a rate of loss and degradation comparable to that of destructive logging and agricultural conversion, according to the Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO).

*The World Conservation Union (IUCN), The Nature Conservancy (TNC) and The Worldwide Fund for Nature (WWF) have come together to work proactively with multi-lateral agencies, governments, private sector and local communities to develop integrated fire management approaches that address underlying causes and develop long-term sustainable solutions. 

The core elements of such an approach must include: building awareness amongst policy-makers, the public and the media of the underlying causes of catastrophic forest fires; and discouraging land management practices that predispose forests to harmful fires.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Ammo & spare parts.


I think its a tool kit. Ammo will be in separate package and crates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

lon said:


> masih akan lagi , adu sama rudal yakhont juga hancur lebur tak bersisa  malon beli terus tapi produksi tempatan sendiri tak de yang menjadi kasianlah malon negara lemah otak , mau beli kapal sebanyak apapun tetap tak mampu kalahkan the great indonesia yg lawan nelayan cina saja tidak ada daya
> 
> 
> 
> it wouldnt be a problem consider buatan tempatan malon tak de yang berjaya di eskpor, the bad news is beting ali malon dah tergadai pada cina karena malon terllau banyak hutang


ada vita berapi bro... sama johari


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RIs & Support Vehicles. Credit to Yonkav 1 Kostrad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Brainsucker

pr1v4t33r said:


> More pictures from today's armored vehicles arrival at Tanjung Priok Port
> View attachment 329941



Leopard 2 is beautiful. Armor are usually intimidating and bland, but this beast has sexiness in it.


----------



## waz

Where would the IA envisage use of the Leopard? Lovely pics brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Navy 1st Sigma PKR 10514 on the left with the Philippine Navy 2nd SSV on the right. The Indonesian Navy 2nd Sigma PKR 10514 and a Makassar Class Hospital Ship on the background.






http://www.thejakartapost.com/longf...warship-factory-quietly-serves-the-world.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

waz said:


> This is one of the best threads on this forum, unique and informative. None shall ruin it. I also love Indonesia . I plan to travel there in the near future.



InsyaAllah.....wish you'll have good time in my country...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yuyukangkang

waz said:


> Where would the IA envisage use of the Leopard? Lovely pics brothers.



The procurement of MBT such as Leo RI become hot debates even in high level authorities as well as in fanboy forums. IMHO what we really need is our own capability in building medium tank system that most likely will fit best in most of Nusantara niche. Badak and modification of AMX-13 is one of others way to reach the objectives. However ... I'm glad that we bought Leo 2 from German ... as the Dutch bails their offer. ... The suitable place for Leo RI; IMHO Borneo Border, Urban Warfare greater Jakarta and other major city in Java (most unlikely ... ), part of UN troops in middle east maybe .


----------



## NoFolks

assalam alaikum... gd day all... alhamdulillah my fist post after long time being your viewer here guys. always love all of your fresh info, alway hv good wish and positivity in our military growth
anyway... i was watching leopard 2 vids in youtube and saw one video with says the leo in the video is Danish Leopard 2 (to me they look like Leo 2a6, is it correct?), 
however... one of the comment said that he him self is a Danish and knows Danish military very well stating that these tanks is not associated with Danish in many ways. especially the flag (which is Red and White/which without knowledge he says it is Polish flag). anybody can give some opinion regarding this Leo 2, type, and which country they belong to?
best regards


----------



## mandala

^^^ NoFolks

Yes those are the Danish Leopard 2A5 by looking at the two tone camo (black & light green) and the short barrel gun.

IINM the red & white flag is a cavalry flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

waz said:


> Where would the IA envisage use of the Leopard? Lovely pics brothers.



Leo 2 had been assigned to two Kostrad Infantry Division (the Kostrad itself is in the process of mechanization). Kostrad is one of Strategic elements of Indonesian Armed Forces (the other is Marines Corps with their three division strength), the roles is they served as our hammer/strike elements in any contingency situation, ready to be deployed to any place within or near our border within 1X24 hours for our para brigades and 3X24 to 7X24 hours for the mechanized units. As Leopard 2 had become the elements of Kostrad mechanized infantry division (for a while until the army realized their long term program to creating their first armoured division), logically the Leopard will served in any place where the Kostrad or Army or Armed Forces HQ need them to be deployed. For deployments of Leopard 2 Indonesian Armed Forces had any necessary means at their disposal to transport and support them, including Navy LST Bintuni class, Army LMT ADRI L class, and other support transport ships to carry all the necessary logistics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gondes

madokafc said:


> Leo 2 had been assigned to two Kostrad Infantry Division (the Kostrad itself is in the process of mechanization). Kostrad is one of Strategic elements of Indonesian Armed Forces (the other is Marines Corps with their three division strength), the roles is they served as our hammer/strike elements in any contingency situation, ready to be deployed to any place within or near our border within 1X24 hours for our para brigades and 3X24 to 7X24 hours for the mechanized units. As Leopard 2 had become the elements of Kostrad mechanized infantry division (for a while until the army realized their long term program to creating their first armoured division), logically the Leopard will served in any place where the Kostrad or Army or Armed Forces HQ need them to be deployed. For deployments of Leopard 2 Indonesian Armed Forces had any necessary means at their disposal to transport and support them, including Navy LST Bintuni class, Army LMT ADRI L class, and other support transport ships to carry all the necessary logistics.



And they will be guided by air support from Army Aviation who will deploy Mi-35, Apache (later on), Fennec, Bell, Bolco, etc. What I'm still wondering is, IMHO, the anti-air support that might be considered as at low level as we only have VSHORAD missiles and 50 cal. machine guns..


----------



## Nike

gondes said:


> And they will be guided by air support from Army Aviation who will deploy Mi-35, Apache (later on), Fennec, Bell, Bolco, etc. What I'm still wondering is, IMHO, the anti-air support that might be considered as at low level as we only have VSHORAD missiles and 50 cal. machine guns..




we never considering Anti air elements on the ground is a must, as we put more emphasize on expeditionary type forces. On other hand to have more air superiority fighter and ground attack fighter/aircraft is the real needs


----------



## gondes

madokafc said:


> we never considering Anti air elements on the ground is a must, as we put more emphasize on expeditionary type forces. On other hand to have more air superiority fighter and ground attack fighter/aircraft is the real needs



Any reason why? I'm just curious as if we rely on sequence of attack, say: recon force - air attack - para troops - mechanized infantry - area occupation (CMIIW), have we considered reinforcement of air force from the enemy? 

I like this discussion as it expands my knowledge...


----------



## MarveL

*




*
_Air landed - IDAF Special Forces_





_Night Flight





Flanker after burner_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

gondes said:


> Any reason why? I'm just curious as if we rely on sequence of attack, say: recon force - air attack - para troops - mechanized infantry - area occupation (CMIIW), have we considered reinforcement of air force from the enemy?
> 
> I like this discussion as it expands my knowledge...



unless it is US of A, not a single country will be capable to bring such power into our soil easily. And we had good relationship with most countries in region. If we are facing China we need THAADS like system more than other AADS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Once upon a time in Indonesian military camp...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CountStrike

mandala said:


> Indonesian Navy 1st Sigma PKR 10514 on the left with the Philippine Navy 2nd SSV on the right. The Indonesian Navy 2nd Sigma PKR 10514 and a Makassar Class Hospital Ship on the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thejakartapost.com/longf...warship-factory-quietly-serves-the-world.html



This Reporter is very beautiful. hehehe..


----------



## MacanJawa

CountStrike said:


> This Reporter is very beautiful. hehehe..
> View attachment 330021



sorry dude i disagree she more like "manis" than beautiful


----------



## pr1v4t33r

^^^ Beauty lies in the eye of the beholder..







FIN Komodo, light recon vehicles for border scouts
_Siap menjadi penjaga perbatasan NKRI... _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Army Logistic Air Dispatcher in collaboration with the Air Force loading LCR (Landing Craft Rubber) into C-130.





Air dispatch exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

Fin komodo(company) need to do improvement, that light recon vechile a little to small, not suitable for long range patrol let's say patroling north borneo, not enough fire power
would be good for PINDAD to make the smaller and lighter Komodo(vechile) with nice off-road capability, aaand can be small enough to be carried by herky so not only for long range patrol but can be deployed quickly using herky by PPRC
something like this


----------



## pr1v4t33r

jek_sperrow said:


> Fin komodo(company) need to do improvement, that light recon vechile a little to small, not suitable for long range patrol let's say patroling north borneo, not enough fire power. would be good for PINDAD to make the smaller and lighter Komodo(vechile) with nice off-road capability, aaand can be small enough to be carried by herky so not only for long range patrol but can be deployed quickly using herky by PPRC



Fin Komodo is an ultra light, low tier recon vehicles. Cheapo. For the High end recon we already have Komodo, Elang and P6 ATAV just to name a few.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Brigif 1 Pengamanan Ibukota. Credit to indonesian_armedforces.







https://www.instagram.com/p/BJsbqyihwL2/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Maybe the member in this thread that like to feed the troll need to be banned also. Ignore him. Be smart, guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GerhardA

Langkasukan said:


> @MOD,
> 
> Can you remind all member from Indonesia to post their comments in English ... not in their local language...This will ensure that non Indonesians can also active to participate in the discussion ..
> 
> As I observed, many of their comments in local language (like comment from @lon) are out of the topic and unacceptable by others in this forum ...


I'm Indonesian but I'd rather see them get banned directly rather than recieving "warnings". They spam this thread with unnecessary bullshit, mocking and trying to incite senseless fights, feeding trolls, and also not writing in english as the rules dictate. Disgraceful.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kapal pengamat perambuan, KN Bepondi
Kapal milik Kementrian Perhubungan ini digunakan untuk kegiatan patroli, aplusing Penjaga Menara Suar, dan pengiriman logistik. Dibuat oleh galangan kapal PT. Citra Shipyards, Batam, untuk dipangkalkan dan dioperasikan di Distrik Navigasi Kelas II Jayapura.







Pembangunan KN Bepondi ini berdasarkan kontrak kerja yang ditandatangani pada 7 Oktober 2015 dengan jangka waktu pembuatan 450 hari kalender. Adapun anggarannya sekitar Rp. 68 Miliar dengan sistem multiyears. Kapal negara yang keel kaying pada 19 November 2015 ini berhasil diselesaikan lebih cepat 120 hari kalender dari rencana semula.

Spesifikasi kapal ini meliputi bobot 149 GT, panjang 32, 4 meter, lebar 6,2 meter, tinggi 3,2 meter, dan tenaga mesin penggerak 2 x 1450 HP dengan kecepatan 20 knot.






KN Bepondi dilengkapi pula dengan berbagai fasilitas sesuai standar IMO dan SOLAS. Di Ruang anjungan dilengkapi dengan alat-alat navigasi pelayaran seperti AIS, Speed lock, Echo Sounder, Arpa Radar, GPS Plooter, DGPS Navigator, Gyro Compass, Magnet Compass, GMDSS, Safety Equipment, Internal Phone, P3K, APAR, dan Kamera CCTV untuk memantau semua kegiatan di deck, termasuk deck mesin.

Selain itu, berbagai fasilitas telah disediakan disiapkan, diantaranya: di gladak/deck utama terdapat kamar Kapten, KKM, Galley (dapur), dua kamar mandi, saloon/ruang makan, AHU Room (Ruang AC), dan Dry Stoor (Penyimpanan makanan kering). Fasilitas di twin deck terdapat kamar tidur perwira mesin, ruang stoor (penyimpanan barang/gudang), dan toilet/kamar mandi. Sementara di bagian belakang deck ini terdapat ruang mesin yang terdiri dari 2 mesin induk, 3 Generator, dan MSP atau alat untuk mengatur kerja generator. Sedangkan di buritan terdapat peralatan keselamatan, sekoci, TV flat 32 Inch, crane sekoci, dan kursi-kursi.

Sejak tahun 2015 Kementerian Perhubungan melalui Direktorat Jenderal Perhubungan Laut membangun 20 unit kapal kenavigasian, termasuk 5 (lima) unit Kapal Pengamat Perambuan. Kapal Negara KN. Bepondi ini dibangun mulai tahun 2015 hingga tahun 2016 oleh galangan kapal PT. Citra Shipyard, Batam.

_ http://hubla.dephub.go.id/berita/Pa...NAVIGASIAN-SIAP-DILEPAS-DAN-DIOPERASIKAN.aspx_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Checking out NASAMS (Norwegian Advanced Surface to Air Missile System)
_The leading candidate for MERAD (Medium Range Air Defence) system to fulfil MEF II._

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## NEKONEKO

pr1v4t33r said:


> Fin Komodo is an ultra light, low tier recon vehicles. Cheapo. For the High end recon we already have Komodo, Elang and P6 ATAV just to name a few.
> 
> View attachment 330043


Thanks, for remind me totally forgot about this one because not yet mass produced (right?). Yes this one is good for patrol, still many empty space to be utilized, like adding extra fuel, ammo, and logistic, P6 ATAV still better than Komodo for patrol, unless Pindad add hatch above the Komodo and add machine gun just like the humvee with 50 cal.
This vechile very light and can be transported using herky, probably that's why paskhas use this IMHO


----------



## pr1v4t33r

jek_sperrow said:


> Thanks, for remind me totally forgot about this one because not yet mass produced (right?). Yes this one is good for patrol, still many empty space to be utilized, like adding extra fuel, ammo, and logistic,


P6 ATAV would be produced in limited numbers, don't expect a high population like Anoa or even Komodo. From what we've already seen, it's most likely the special forces units (Den Bravo, and the like) that will utilize this vehicles.



jek_sperrow said:


> P6 ATAV still better than Komodo for patrol, unless Pindad add hatch above the Komodo and add machine gun just like the humvee with 50 cal. This vechile very light and can be transported using herky, probably that's why paskhas use this IMHO


Komodo is a very versatile 4x4 platform and PINDAD already produce many variant. From APC, Command, Battering ram, Recon, Missile launcher, etc. Both Military and Police already use Komodo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aderessag

Langkasukan said:


> @MOD,
> 
> Can you remind all member from Indonesia to post their comments in English ... not in their local language...This will ensure that non Indonesians can also active to participate in the discussion ..
> 
> As I observed, many of their comments in local language (like comment from @lon) are out of the topic and unacceptable by others in this forum ...



PT PAL Submarine Building Facility 

Repost



(gombaljaya) 



(Imf)

Repost From lancercell and janes

Construction of the third Chang Bogo-class submarine is scheduled to begin from October 2016 at this facility," said Tjahjono Yudo, PT PAL's general manager of corporate strategic planning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

@original uploader


----------



## Taygibay

LOL, found this by accident :

http://www.army-technology.com/projects/komodo-4x4-tactical-vehicle/

Check the first line, mates! As the meme goes, "you'll s41t bricks" when you spot it.
May I suggest that someone from Indonesia write to Army recognition and have it
corrected?

Great day all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaka404

*Indonesia imposes administrative sanction upon 30 companies accused of contributing to forest fires*
 
BY NEYLA ZANNIA ON AUGUST 29, 2016


Minister of Environment and Forestry of Indonesia Siti Nurbaya *claims that the Indonesian Government has imposed administrative sanctions upon 30 companies that are alleged to have caused outbreaks of fire in Indonesia.*

*"If the companies were proven guilty, the Government then suspended the licenses. The suspension could be temporary or permanent," writing on her Twitter account on Monday (29 August).*

*
She also stated that the Ministry of Environment and Forestry has filed suits against 10 companies and are in the process of compiling the accusation to be able to punish the companies.*

*Currently, Indonesia is in a critical period of forest fires due to the dry season. According to TERRA/AQUA satellite (NASA), the hotspots which had been identified this year decreased as much as 74.70 percent than last year. The satellite only spotted 2,937 hotspots in 2016 from 11,690 hotspots last year.*

*The Ministry stated that 3,218 hectares of forest and land were burnt in Riau since January and the Law Enforcement Task Force has also been handling 64 crime scene with 84 people as suspects.*

On Sunday (28 August), NASA MODIS satellite detected 32 hotspots of forest and land fires in Riau.

*To put off the fire, two Air Tractor aeroplanes did low 7 sorties and dropped 27.9 thousand litres of water bomb today (29 August) in the area Pujud Rohil and Kandis Siak.

Four water bombing helicopters are also operating in the area Tasik Serai Bengkali , Karya Indah district Tapung Kampar and Rokan Hilir Pujud .

Siti said that the efforts the Government has taken are not due to pressure from other countries, such as Singapore and Malaysia, although the Government respects the complaints made by the countries.*

*The Ministry of Environment and Forestry has applied temporary moratorium on forest management permits, palm plantation and management of peatlands. This is one of the Ministry's efforts to evaluate and fix the natural resource management regarding environmental factor.*
http://www.theonlinecitizen.com/201...nies-accused-of-contributing-to-forest-fires/


the suspension should be permanent.... no "or"


----------



## mejikuhibiu

lon said:


> what vita berahi itu pestol mainan untuk kanak kanak belia je


bukan senjate tuk tembak tupai ke...


----------



## durandal

I think FIN komodo not suite for indonesia guardian border in north borneo. When its rainy season, the road become slipy and thick mud. Maybe suite for ntt - timor leste border. But komodo pindad 4x4 it suite for north borneo border


----------



## Kalazan

Taygibay said:


> LOL, found this by accident :
> 
> http://www.army-technology.com/projects/komodo-4x4-tactical-vehicle/
> 
> Check the first line, mates! As the meme goes, "you'll s41t bricks" when you spot it.
> May I suggest that someone from Indonesia write to Army recognition and have it
> corrected?
> 
> Great day all, Tay.



Thanks Brother.
I have sent email to the Army Tech Editor, i hope that article will be corrected soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Taygibay said:


> LOL, found this by accident :
> _http://www.army-technology.com/projects/komodo-4x4-tactical-vehicle/_



smile....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GerhardA

lon said:


> ok thanks comrade , i will sure do punching them hard
> 
> @GerhardA you have your right to make opinion and i have my right to defend my country , maybe you should think with other perspective for example like bro priv4t33r(sorry for the mispelling ) ,well note anyway , you can ignore me as you like than i will just vanished forever from your sight if any of my comments doesnt suit you , then all that you see are the comments that is suit with your desire, you know the ignore button right ?? and its not called shit to defend your country , you need to chillax a bit there


You've pulled your final straw


----------



## GerhardA

I already contacted waz. Hopefully he'll do something about this mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mengkom

lon said:


> i think the troll has been reborn with the other nick here, ok sorry maybe mybad , it doesnt mean that i dont want to use english , another one malon to get banned is good for this forum i guess for example like @langkasuka that really love to be a busy body of indonesia bussiness, i just give a him a little lesson here, is that chong wei on the picture ????
> 
> 
> look whos talking ?? i see youre one of those kiasu malon who cannot even speak your kebangsaan language, how pity , speak of nationalism  , and you here being a busybody of indonesia bussiness???have you no shame??, if you dont wanna end up like umnoputra dude guess you gotta scram from here and anything to do with indonesia thread , i know what is your real intention here


@waz request to ban this ID.. This ID contributes nothing but trolling and flaming
Wake up people! I think he is the same person as umnoputra. His bahasa is not as good as his malay language.. If you look closely, his bahasa contains many grammatical error..even indonesian elementary student wouldn't make grammatical error like "memburukan".he is doing monologue using different ID to derail this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

@MOD please order this person @Langkasukan banned again if necessary..ty






from kaskus


----------



## initial_d

@lon
We don't know For sure that the troll are actually real Malaysian. He/she could be singaporean or even indonesian, so please don't play his game by exchanging nationality insult


----------



## waz

Any further posts mean an automatic ban. These guys have been told more than enough times. I deleted their posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GerhardA

waz said:


> Any further posts mean an automatic ban. These guys have been told more than enough times. I deleted their posts.


Thanks waz. You're a good person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIM.Inc

Getting hot and mess in here,
esspecially The new members.
contribute or silent please.
People here need actual military information, not a trash.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Guys any pics from SSGN & KOPASKA ex?


----------



## MacanJawa

Nice mod



pr1v4t33r said:


> Checking out NASAMS (Norwegian Advanced Surface to Air Missile System)
> _The leading candidate for MERAD (Medium Range Air Defence) system to fulfil MEF II._
> 
> View attachment 330084


This is what I waiting for


----------



## mandala

pr1v4t33r said:


> Checking out NASAMS (Norwegian Advanced Surface to Air Missile System)
> _The leading candidate for MERAD (Medium Range Air Defence) system to fulfil MEF II._
> 
> View attachment 330084


Nice. There is also a TNI personnel on the far right looking at the missile.


----------



## Marhaenisme

Thank you very much @waz to clean up this thread  

Nice info guys glad to know our air force want to acuires NASAMS in MEF II... hope that stuff come before 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Eastern Naval Fleet Command

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

pr1v4t33r said:


> Checking out NASAMS (Norwegian Advanced Surface to Air Missile System)
> _The leading candidate for MERAD (Medium Range Air Defence) system to fulfil MEF II._
> 
> View attachment 330084


whether there are other candidates besides NASAMS.. ?? SPYDER maybe


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Angry Tucano with Ffar rocket

@oriuploader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

durandal said:


> I think FIN komodo not suite for indonesia guardian border in north borneo. When its rainy season, the road become slipy and thick mud. Maybe suite for ntt - timor leste border. But komodo pindad 4x4 it suite for north borneo border


Yup many rivers, swamps and muddy in the rainy season, the Komodo and P6 ATAV are suitable there but C'mon P6 ATAV looks so agile because no armor so "lebih anti selip". And yes FIN komodo suit the timor leste border and for a short patrol from post to post.
Would be great if the mighty s-60 got replaced ASAP
#NASAMS #TOT #FingerCrossed


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Mengenal FIN Komodo 





Off-road Utility Vehicle


----------



## MacanJawa

mejikuhibiu said:


> whether there are other candidates besides NASAMS.. ?? SPYDER maybe


NASAMS, BUK M/PANTSYR but i think HQ series will win


----------



## Nike

For those whose asking the FIN KOMODO suitability in Northern Borneo, one must taking into account, the swampy and rivery areas of Northern Borneo means most of transportation conduct there is by small boats or small tongkang like this one 







the burden of logistics to deploying something as big as 4X4 Komodo like APC will be tremendous in those area compared to have small ATV like FIN Komodo there. And not all of our Army big assets must be concentrated in this particular areas. Logistics means anything, one cant conduct a proper training and operation without logistics issues being solved properly, so to have big assets located in your major facilities is being a must than spread them thin in your difficult areas like this one.

*Navy to conduct top scale exercise*
Selasa, 30 Agustus 2016 23:16 WIB | 280 Views




Indonesian Marine Corps personnels doing exercise in Banongan Beach, Situbondo, East Java, last July.(ANTARA/Sersan Kepala Marinir Kuwadi)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) will conduct a large-scale exercise code-named "Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016" at the Naval Development and Education Command in Surabaya, East Java, next month.

The exercise will be conducted in the Java Sea starting from early September to the third week of the same month, Chief of the Indonesian Navy's Information Service Commodore Edi Sucipto said here on Tuesday.

"Armada Jaya Exercise" is the ultimate annual exercise consists of all of the Indonesian Navy war doctrine named Joint Fleet Armament System. This doctrine is derived in four major components, which are combatant ships fleet, naval aircraft, home base, and the Indonesia Marine Corps. 

Naval Chief of Staff Admiral Ade Supandi is scheduled to open the exercise on September 1.

Edi said President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) in the capacity of Commander in Chief of the National Defense Forces (TNI) is expected to inspect the exercise. 

"The exercise will be started with the embarkation of soldiers from the Ujung Naval Base in Surabaya and will reach its peak when amphibian operations are conducted," he said. 

Supandi will act as general manager of the exercise, while commander of Naval Education Development Rear Admiral Tri Wahyudi as an exercise director.

In the course of the exercise, several activities including military planning process and operation preparedness will be conducted, he said.

The exercise will involve more than seven thousand personnel and 39 warships of different types.

The exercise code-named Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016 is the peak exercise of the Indonesian Navy aimed to improve the professionalism of naval soldiers. 

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106490/navy-to-conduct-top-scale-exercise






Jelang Latihan Trisula Perkasa 2016Sejumlah personil Korps Paskhas TNI Angkatan Udara tiba di Bandara Pattimura, Ambon, Maluku, Senin (29/8/2016). Sebanyak 250 personil Korps Paskhas akan mengikuti Latihan Trisula Perkasa 2016 di Provinsi Maluku, 30 Agustus - 5 September 2016. (ANTARA FOTO/izaac mulyawan)









Jelang Latihan Trisula Perkasa 2016Wakil Komandan Korps Paskhas TNI Angkatan Udara Marsma TNI Seto Purnomo (kedua kiri) didampingi Komandan Pangkalan TNI Angkatan Udara Pattimura Kolonel Pnb Aldrin P Mongan (kiri) berjalan bersama sesaat tiba di Bandara Pattimura, Ambon, Maluku, Senin (29/8/2016). Sebanyak 250 personil Korps Paskhas akan mengikuti Latihan Trisula Perkasa 2016 di Provinsi Maluku, 30 Agustus - 5 September 2016. (ANTARA FOTO/izaac mulyawan)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

Kalazan said:


> Thanks Brother.



YVW.

All the best to you and yours, Tay.


----------



## mandala

mejikuhibiu said:


> whether there are other candidates besides NASAMS.. ?? SPYDER maybe





MacanJawa said:


> NASAMS, BUK M/PANTSYR but i think HQ series will win


^^^
The Indonesian Air Force shortlisted four candidates for it's Medium Range Air Defense in the 2nd Minimum Essential Forces (MEF) Acquisition Programme 2015 - 2019. The four candidates are:

- Kongsberg & Raytheon NASAMS
- CPMIEC LY-80
- Norinco SkyDragon 50
- CASIC FK-3 Flying King-3

http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2016/05/perencanaan-pertahanan-udara-korpaskhas.html?m=1


----------



## Kalazan

mandala said:


> ^^^
> The Indonesian Air Force shortlisted four candidates for it's Medium Range Air Defense in the 2nd Minimum Essential Forces (MEF) Acquisition Programme 2015 - 2019. The four candidates are:
> 
> - Kongsberg & Raytheon NASAMS
> - CPMIEC LY-80
> - Norinco SkyDragon 50
> - CASIC FK-3 Flying King-3
> 
> http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2016/05/perencanaan-pertahanan-udara-korpaskhas.html?m=1



I still vote for S300 or S400...since its detterent effect is very high.
At least, a special deployment for guarding our capital city and vvi installation.

The best weapons is will never be used.


----------



## mandala

Kalazan said:


> I still vote for S300 or S400...since its detterent effect is very high.
> At least, a special deployment for guarding our capital city and vvi installation.
> 
> The best weapons is will never be used.


Those four candidates are for Medium Range Air Defense. The S300/S400 are Long Range Air Defense.


----------



## Kalazan

mandala said:


> Those four candidates are for Medium Range Air Defense. The S300/S400 are Long Range Air Defense.



upss i missed that.
thanks for correction.

then i vote nasams for IA merad, since our defense asset mostly from western/nato, will be more easy to integrated between platform.


----------



## aderessag

Any info about Ukraine Radar for indonesia...? Thanks.


----------



## Kalazan

Submarine facility are critical and high technological scope.
Sure and tight building are more important than fast but lower quality.
Can do both...thats hapiness for indo people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Pkr 331
(Thejakartapost)

Submarine facility ready November this year as schedule..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

TS3009

@resawahyu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mejikuhibiu

*PTDI will Produce Drone that can carry Missile*
Saingi AS dan China, PTDI Rancang Drone yang Bisa Tembakkan Roket






Pengembangan drone atau pesawat Terbang Tanpa Awak (PTTA) oleh PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) tak berhenti sampai di Wulung. PTDI sedang merancang drone yang memiliki kemampuan dan ukuran lebih besar.

Drone tersebut masuk kelas Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE). PTTA jenis ini mengikuti drone sekelas buatan Amerika Serikat (AS), MQ-1 Predator dan China, CH-4. Dengan kemampuan serupa, PTDI akan merancang drone yang dilengkapi sistem persenjataan.

Artinya, drone tersebut bisa dilengkapi roket untuk misi perang. Drone jenis direncanakan bisa membawa 2 sampai 4 unit roket.

"Jadi kita rencana buat drone yang mirip dengan drone buatan Amerika dan China. Drone ini nantinya dilengkapi senjata," kata Chief Engineer untuk PTTA, PTDI, Bona P. Fitrikananda, kepada detikFinance, Senin (25/1/2016).

Drone sejenis seperti MQ-1 Predator biasa dipakai oleh AS untuk menjalankan misi di Irak hingga Afganistan. Lanjut Bona, PTDI sekarang sedang masuk tahap preliminary design untuk pengembangan MALE.

"Tahun depan masuk detail design dan prototype, kemudian uji terbang baru bisa dilakukan pada tahun 2018," tambahnya.






Hingga saat ini, PTDI belum memberi nama drone yang dirancang ini. Meski demikian, PTDI telah memiliki gambaran tentang kemampuan dan bentuk dari drone kelas MALE ini.

Nantinya, drone ini mampu terbang dengan ketinggian maksimal 23.000 kaki dan radius terbang dari pusat kendali ialah 250 kilometer (km). Saat menjalankan misi, drone jenis ini bisa terbang non stop selama 24 jam.

"Saat ini dirancang mampu terbang 24 jam di udara karena didesain untuk jaga perbatasan terluar yang jauh," tambahnya.

Sejalan dengan pengembangan drone jenis MALE, PTDI juga sedang melakukan pembuatan roket untuk mendukung operasional drone. Roket jenis ini dirancang mampu menembak sasaran dengan radius efektif 5-6 km.

"Senjatanya masih open, tapi kita rencanakan yang dibuat oleh PTDI yakni RD 702. RD 702 ini bisa menembak dengan radius 5-6 km," sebutnya.

from kaskus (finance detik)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

mejikuhibiu said:


> *PTDI will Produce Drone that can carry Missile*
> Saingi AS dan China, PTDI Rancang Drone yang Bisa Tembakkan Roket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pengembangan drone atau pesawat Terbang Tanpa Awak (PTTA) oleh PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) tak berhenti sampai di Wulung. PTDI sedang merancang drone yang memiliki kemampuan dan ukuran lebih besar.
> 
> Drone tersebut masuk kelas Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE). PTTA jenis ini mengikuti drone sekelas buatan Amerika Serikat (AS), MQ-1 Predator dan China, CH-4. Dengan kemampuan serupa, PTDI akan merancang drone yang dilengkapi sistem persenjataan.
> 
> Artinya, drone tersebut bisa dilengkapi roket untuk misi perang. Drone jenis direncanakan bisa membawa 2 sampai 4 unit roket.
> 
> "Jadi kita rencana buat drone yang mirip dengan drone buatan Amerika dan China. Drone ini nantinya dilengkapi senjata," kata Chief Engineer untuk PTTA, PTDI, Bona P. Fitrikananda, kepada detikFinance, Senin (25/1/2016).
> 
> Drone sejenis seperti MQ-1 Predator biasa dipakai oleh AS untuk menjalankan misi di Irak hingga Afganistan. Lanjut Bona, PTDI sekarang sedang masuk tahap preliminary design untuk pengembangan MALE.
> 
> "Tahun depan masuk detail design dan prototype, kemudian uji terbang baru bisa dilakukan pada tahun 2018," tambahnya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hingga saat ini, PTDI belum memberi nama drone yang dirancang ini. Meski demikian, PTDI telah memiliki gambaran tentang kemampuan dan bentuk dari drone kelas MALE ini.
> 
> Nantinya, drone ini mampu terbang dengan ketinggian maksimal 23.000 kaki dan radius terbang dari pusat kendali ialah 250 kilometer (km). Saat menjalankan misi, drone jenis ini bisa terbang non stop selama 24 jam.
> 
> "Saat ini dirancang mampu terbang 24 jam di udara karena didesain untuk jaga perbatasan terluar yang jauh," tambahnya.
> 
> Sejalan dengan pengembangan drone jenis MALE, PTDI juga sedang melakukan pembuatan roket untuk mendukung operasional drone. Roket jenis ini dirancang mampu menembak sasaran dengan radius efektif 5-6 km.
> 
> "Senjatanya masih open, tapi kita rencanakan yang dibuat oleh PTDI yakni RD 702. RD 702 ini bisa menembak dengan radius 5-6 km," sebutnya.
> 
> from kaskus (finance detik)



Speaking of, has joint research on MALE UAV with China seen any realization?


----------



## mandala

Tuesday, 30 August, 2016 | 09:32 WIB

*Govt Has 3 Weeks to Revise Satellite Budget: the House*

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Deputy Head of the Defense Commission, TB Hasanuddin, said that the House of Representative has given the government three weeks to reevaluate the details of the defense satellite since the US$849 million price tag is deemed utterly expensive.

Hasanuddin said the government and the DPR will sit and discuss the budget for the satellite. "We need to look at some cheaper parts," he said Monday, August 29, 2016. 

He added that the budget can be less than US$849 million. He believes that it can be US$650 million or less.

"The function, range, and needs were not clear. There was no detailed coordination with the armed force," he said. 

He added that the commission has a team specifically monitoring the satellite provision. "The basic price is US$400 million. We might not need some of the add-ons. we hope it will not exceed US$650 million," he said.

*AHMAD FAIZ

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/0...-3-Weeks-to-Revise-Satellite-Budget-the-House*


----------



## mandala

PT Dirgantara N219 Aircraft. Credit to original uploader.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aderessag

Tumpukan Limbah Sampah di Areal PT PAL Terbakar . Sumber Detik.

Surabaya - Kebakaran terjadi di areal PT PAL Surabaya. Namun kebakaran tersebut tak membawa dampak berarti karena yang terbakar hanyalah material sampah. 

Kepala Humas PT PAL Bayu Witjaksono mengatakan bahwa kebakaan terjadi di antara dok Pare-Pare milik PT PAL dan dok Jayamahe milik Angkatan Laut.

"Jadi kebakarannya di atas laut," ujar Bayu kepada wartawan, Selasa (30/8/2016).

Bayu mengatakan, saat itu memang ada proses perbaikan kapal di dok Pare-Pare. Percikan api las tanpa di sengaja jatuh mengenai tumpukan sampah bercampur minyak yang tercecer di laut. Karena itulah api kemudian berkobar.

Yang terlihat kemudian adalah api dengan asap hitam pekat membumbung tinggi. Petugas PMK kemudian diterjunkan dan dalam waktu sekitar 20 menit, api bisa dipadamkan.





Bayu sendiri merasa heran dengan kebakaran ini karena pihaknya setiap hari telah melakukan prosedur pembersihan terkait limbah dan sampah yang ada. Namun banyaknya limbah minyak yang ada tak bisa dipungkiri menyebabkan adanya kebakaran.

"Ini kan cekungan, makanya limbah dan sampahnya numpuk," kata Bayu.

Bayu mengaku tak ada yang dirugikan, terlebih PT PAL, dalam kejadian ini. "PT PAL hanya kehilangan waktu beberapa menit. Dan tak ada kerugian material yang signifikan," tandas Bayu. (fat/iwd)


----------



## CountStrike

mandala said:


> PT Dirgantara N219 Aircraft. Credit to original uploader.


Old Pict or Current Pict?


----------



## GraveDigger388

mandala said:


> Tuesday, 30 August, 2016 | 09:32 WIB
> 
> *Govt Has 3 Weeks to Revise Satellite Budget: the House*
> 
> *TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Deputy Head of the Defense Commission, TB Hasanuddin, said that the House of Representative has given the government three weeks to reevaluate the details of the defense satellite since the US$849 million price tag is deemed utterly expensive.
> 
> Hasanuddin said the government and the DPR will sit and discuss the budget for the satellite. "We need to look at some cheaper parts," he said Monday, August 29, 2016.
> 
> He added that the budget can be less than US$849 million. He believes that it can be US$650 million or less.
> 
> "The function, range, and needs were not clear. There was no detailed coordination with the armed force," he said.
> 
> He added that the commission has a team specifically monitoring the satellite provision. "The basic price is US$400 million. We might not need some of the add-ons. we hope it will not exceed US$650 million," he said.
> 
> *AHMAD FAIZ*



Flipping Hell!!

Did they compare the price of military sattelite with the price of commercial one?


----------



## mandala

CountStrike said:


> Old Pict or Current Pict?


Don't know. Most probably old pic during launching.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Uro Vamtac ST5 at PT.PINDAD





PINDAD' Anoa2 6x6 APC, no:322,323,324





PINDAD' SBS, light tracked armored vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Steel birds at PT.DI fixed wing hangar facilities





Preparing for ground run & flight test

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aderessag

pr1v4t33r said:


> Uro Vamtac ST5 at PT.PINDAD
> View attachment 330243
> 
> 
> PINDAD' Anoa2 6x6 APC, no:322,323,324
> View attachment 330244
> 
> 
> PINDAD' SBS, light tracked armored vehicle
> View attachment 330242




Yang SBS ada full pict ngak om pr1v4t33r . Keren dah.


----------



## kaka404

mandala said:


> Tuesday, 30 August, 2016 | 09:32 WIB
> 
> *Govt Has 3 Weeks to Revise Satellite Budget: the House*
> 
> *TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Deputy Head of the Defense Commission, TB Hasanuddin, said that the House of Representative has given the government three weeks to reevaluate the details of the defense satellite since the US$849 million price tag is deemed utterly expensive.
> 
> Hasanuddin said the government and the DPR will sit and discuss the budget for the satellite. "We need to look at some cheaper parts," he said Monday, August 29, 2016.
> 
> He added that the budget can be less than US$849 million. He believes that it can be US$650 million or less.
> 
> "The function, range, and needs were not clear. There was no detailed coordination with the armed force," he said.
> 
> He added that the commission has a team specifically monitoring the satellite provision. "The basic price is US$400 million. We might not need some of the add-ons. we hope it will not exceed US$650 million," he said.
> 
> *AHMAD FAIZ
> 
> http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/0...-3-Weeks-to-Revise-Satellite-Budget-the-House*





GraveDigger388 said:


> Flipping Hell!!
> 
> Did they compare the price of military sattelite with the price of commercial one?


stay calm. this is how democracy work.... 

it'll be even more bizarre if a procurement just went through without any discussion through DPR or DPR just directly agree on it without any question. we're not that kind of country.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Philippines twin NC-212i are already completed by PT.DI and ready for some action





Dimandiin dulu biar segar







aderessag said:


> Yang SBS ada full pict ngak om pr1v4t33r . Keren dah.


Klo ada bakal diposting nanti

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KRI Tatihu 853

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MacanJawa

anas_nurhafidz said:


> KRI Tatihu 853
> 
> View attachment 330371


This is kcr?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

MacanJawa said:


> This is kcr?


Fast patrol boat class. With number code 85* KCR with 65*



pr1v4t33r said:


> Uro Vamtac ST5 at PT.PINDAD
> View attachment 330243
> 
> 
> PINDAD' Anoa2 6x6 APC, no:322,323,324
> View attachment 330244
> 
> 
> PINDAD' SBS, light tracked armored vehicle
> View attachment 330242


Those Vamtacs at PT LEN


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Those Vamtacs at PT LEN



Yeah, i thought so, since all the past news indicated that PT.Len is the one that handle the Forceshield program. But the photo is GeoTagged with PT.Pindad persero location, so i'll leave it on the caption...


Badak 6x6 FSV





EC725 Cougar





Light Strike Vehicle, ILSV

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mejikuhibiu

GraveDigger388 said:


> Speaking of, has joint research on MALE UAV with China seen any realization?


sorry, i never hear there is joint research on MALE UAV with China... theres anyone can give any information

Indonesia telah menyetujui rencana militer untuk mengakuisisi satelit komunikasi yang akan diluncurkan pada 2019.

Akuisisi ini diharapkan memacu penggunaan sistem komunikasi berbasis satelit di seluruh Angkatan Bersenjata Republik Indonesia.

IHS Jane, Dewan Perwakilan Rakyat bidang pertahanan, intelijen, dan hubungan luar negeri (Komisi I) telah menyetujui permintaan pendanaan dari Kementerian Pertahanan Negara dan Angkatan Indonesia Bersenjata (Tentara Nasional Indonesia, atau TNI) untuk mengakuisisi satelit dari Airbus Defence and Space sebesar USD 849.3 juta.

Rencana untuk mengakuisisi satelit telah disetujui pada tanggal 27 Juni, menurut transkrip persidangan antara Komisi I dan Kementerian Pertahanan Indonesia dan TNI, yang diberikanIHS Jane pada hari setelahnya.

Satelit itu akan digunakan untuk komunikasi satelit militer pada frekuensi L-Band dan ditargetkan diluncurkan pada 2019. Satelit diharapkan untuk dikembangkan dengan masukan dari berbagai lembaga lembaga dan militer Indonesia, tetapi Airbus Defence and Space akan sepenuhnya bertanggung jawab untuk peluncurannya.

Setelah peluncuran, satelit ini diharapkan menempati orbital slot 123 derajat bujur timur. Slot orbit, yang telah dialokasikan untuk Indonesia oleh International Telecommunications Union, sebelumnya diduduki oleh satelit Garuda-1 milik Asia Cellular Satellite. Namun, sejak saat itu, satelit Garuda-1 telah dibawa keluar dari orbit karena berbagai kerusakan.

Biaya akuisisi satelit diharapkan akan dicairkan oleh pemerintah Indonesia selama periode lima tahun yang mengarah ke 2019.

sumber: https/lancercellcom/2016/06/29/in...er/#more-23096
another from kaskus

in English
Indonesia has approved military plans to acquire a communications satellite to be launched in 2019.

The acquisition is expected to spur the use of satellite-based communications systems across the armed forces of the Republic of Indonesia.

IHS Jane's, House of Representatives fields of defense, intelligence and foreign relations (Commission I) has approved funding requests from the Ministry of National Defence and the Forces of Indonesia Armed (Armed Forces of Indonesia, or TNI) to acquire satellites from Airbus Defence and Space amounted to USD 849.3 million.

Plans to acquire the satellite was approved on June 27, according to a transcript of the hearing between Commission I and the Indonesian Ministry of Defense and the TNI, which diberikanIHS Jane on the day after.

The satellite would be used for military satellite communications in the L-Band frequency and is targeted to be launched in 2019. The satellite is expected to be developed with input from various institutions and the Indonesian military, but Airbus Defence and Space will be fully responsible for the launch.

After the launch, the satellite is expected to occupy the orbital slot 123 degrees east longitude. Slot orbit, which has been allocated to Indonesia by the International Telecommunications Union, formerly occupied by the Garuda 1 satellite belongs to Asia Cellular Satellite. However, since then, the Garuda 1 satellite had been taken out of orbit due to a variety of damage.

Satellite acquisition costs are expected to be disbursed by the Indonesian government during the five year period leading up to 2019


----------



## Marhaenisme

Navy Chief Ade Supandi : "Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016 Exercise will test AShM C705 and C802". its maybe launched from KCR 60, 40 and also with FPB NAV V Class i think.


----------



## Kalazan

Marhaenisme said:


> Navy Chief Ade Supandi : "Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016 Exercise will test AShM C702 and C802". its maybe launched from KCR 60, 40 and also with FPB NAV V Class i think.


is there AShM with code C702? afaik AShM which bought from china by indonesian navy is C705 type. 
does C702 AShM is new aquisition?


----------



## Yuyukangkang

Marhaenisme said:


> Navy Chief Ade Supandi : "Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016 Exercise will test AShM C702 and C802". its maybe launched from KCR 60, 40 and also with FPB NAV V Class i think.


IMHO thant AshM C702 just typo; in bahasa something like this 
"Ini juga sekaligus merupakan ajang uji coba senjata-senjata strategis TNI AL, berupa peluru kendali (rudal) permukaan ke permukaan C-705 dan C-802 dari Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR)," ujar Kadispenal.


----------



## Marhaenisme

Kalazan said:


> is there AShM with code C702? afaik AShM which bought from china by indonesian navy is C705 type.
> does C702 AShM is new aquisition?



Sorry my bad finger haha


----------



## nametag

Does anyone notice what's the holdup with phillippines NC-212?

The plane itself are already completed, what's the reason it hasn't been given to the PAF?


----------



## Kalazan

Yuyukangkang said:


> IMHO thant AshM C702 just typo; in bahasa something like this
> "Ini juga sekaligus merupakan ajang uji coba senjata-senjata strategis TNI AL, berupa peluru kendali (rudal) permukaan ke permukaan C-705 dan C-802 dari Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR)," ujar Kadispenal.



Couse there is many type antiship missile from china company.
Include C602.

I guess that C702 is new type that more cheaper in price.....


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Video, arrival of Leo 2RI
_https://scontent-sit4-1.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/14219921_172031529869919_1229221724_n.mp4_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kalazan

pr1v4t33r said:


> Yeah, i thought so, since all the past news indicated that PT.Len is the one that handle the Forceshield program. But the photo is GeoTagged with PT.Pindad persero location, so i'll leave it on the caption...
> 
> EC725 Cougar
> View attachment 330448




Nice...like fresh from the oven. with FLIR and additonal fueltank that attached beside the rear wheel housing??

Btw whats the different with the Caracal helos? becos afaik, PTDI produce this helos both.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

nametag said:


> Does anyone notice what's the holdup with phillippines NC-212?
> 
> The plane itself are already completed, what's the reason it hasn't been given to the PAF?


Need time to train their pilot


----------



## Marhaenisme

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Need time to train their pilot




The question is why the seller not delivery yet the aircraft, even the aircraft is ready to deliver? 

Because payment? Or because pilot training is not ready yet? Reason PH gov to PT DI not clear until now... its confused for me haha


Or maybe typical PH bid for procurement jargon "biar gk punya uang yg penting sombong" banyak mau tapi gk sadar isi dompet.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

>>> Take this _'news'_ with a grain of salt, but still..... quite interesting 


Ini Penyebab Pembelian Sukhoi SU-35 Tertunda Berkali-kali

1. Masih ingat di bulan Mei kemarin santer berita bahwa kita akan beli pesawat Sukhoi Su-35 dari Rusia?

2. Lalu mendadak khabar pembelian Sukhoi itu jadi khabar kabur yg tidak jelas kelanjutannya. Padahal sudah sampai pada tahap akhir.

3. Beginilah cerita dibalik ‘tertundanya’ pembelian pesawat Sukhoi Su-35 tersebut.

4. Pada awalnya kita akan membeli pesawat Sukhoi Su-35 senilai 1,14 Milyar USD dan mendapatkan 8 buah pesawat

5. 8 buah Sukhoi sudah nyaris terbeli, namun kemudian masalah muncul. Repotnya masalah justru datang dari presiden sendiri.

6. Sebab presiden JOKOWI mulai mencium ada yg kurang tepat dari sistem pembelian alutsista kita selama ini

7. Perlu diingat bahwa dari jaman dulu hingga sekarang pembelian alutsista kita kebanyakan melalui calo alias perantara

8. Sehingga terjadi kasus geger pembelian Sukhoi di era Megawati dan juga ribut2 soal markup pembelian Sukhoi tahun 2012 di era SBY

9. Semua itu calonya sama yaitu PT Trimarga Rekatama yg dimiliki oleh Eng Djin Tjong alias Sujito Ng.

10. Sebab Trimarga Rekatama pegang LOA dan POA dari Rosoboronexport. Apa itu rosoboronexport silakan pelajari disini _http://www.roe.ru/roe/eng_status.html …_

11. Catatan: LOA: Letter of Agreement POA: Power of Authority LOA POA Trimarga berakhir 12 September 2016

12. Perlu kita ingat bahwa presiden kita JOKOWI ini dulunya adalah seorang pengusaha eksportir meubel. Jadi dia tahu seluk beluk usaha.

13. Hingga awal bulan mei menjelang KTT ASEAN-Rusia kemenlu masih memberitakan tentang pembelian pesawat Sukhoi itu

14. Namun setelah pertemuan Jokowi-Putin menlu segera melakukan klarifikasi tentang khabar pembelian Sukhoi

15. Jadi apa yg sesungguhnya terjadi dalam pertemuan Jokowi dan Putin tersebut. Akan kami ungkap

16. Di Rusia, sehabis pembukaan KTT ASEAN-Russia Presiden Jokowi minta waktu Presiden Russia, Menhan Russia, Rosoboronexport dan Rostec

17. Tujuan pertemuan tsb adalah membahas masalah pembelian pesawat Sukhoi Su-35. Dalam pertemuan tsb ada juga dubes Indonesia dan dubes Russia.

18. The point JOKOWI langsung bertanya, “boleh tidak pembelian Sukhoi dilakukan secara G to G atau G to manufacture, tidak lewat rekanan?”

19. Dubes Indonesia dan dubes Russia langsung menjelaskan berbuih2 bahwa rosoboronexport sudah menjalin kerjasama dgn partner di Indonesia

20. Tapi JOKOWI memotong bahwasanya waktu beli Sukhoi thn 2012 disinyalir harganya di markup. Demikian juga pada barter pd tahun 2003

21. Yg terjadi kedua dubes saling membela dgn macam2 argumen. Akhirnya presiden JOKOWI minta agar pertemuan tidak melibatkan dubes kedua Negara

22. Selanjutnya presiden jokowi menanyakan lebih jauh tentang siapa partner lokal yg ditunjuk oleh mereka selama ini

23. Ketika disinggung nama PT Trimarga Rekatama JOKOWI pun menjelaskan tentang laporan markup pembelian sukhoi yg lalu2 dari LSM2 di LN

24. Beliau juga sempat menyinggung khabar kedekatan pemilik PT Trimarga Rekatama dengan presiden lama

25. Memang sih, khabar kedekatan SBY dengan pemilik Trimarga Rekatama ini sempat diulas beberapa media dlm negeri https://m.tempo.co/…/078405750/seberapa-dekat-sby-dan-bos-a…

26. Selanjutnya presiden JOKOWI kembali menegaskan, apakah kita tetap lanjut beli Sukhoi dgn G to G atau G to manufacture atau tidak?

27. Dan apakah rekanan bisa dihilangkan? Jika bisa tentu harga Sukhoi yg kita beli harus sama dgn pihak2 lain yg juga beli dari Russia.

28. Ini artinya dengan jumlah uang pembelian yg sama kita bukan dapat 8 Sukhoi seperti yg diberitakan di awal, melainkan antara 14-15 Sukhoi!

29. Dan presiden jokowi juga sempat menggertak, jika kita harus membeli Sukhoi dgn harga kemahalan begitu mk lebih baik ambil F16 Viper dr USA

30. Presiden Putin menjawab cepat dan singkat: Bisa.

31. Namun agar tidak menyalahi perjanjian maka pembelian yg sesuai kehendak jokowi itu harus menunggu kerjasama Trimarga dan Rosoboron berakhir

32. Inilah mengapa kemudian ada klarifikasi tentang pembelian Sukhoi dari Menlu Retno _http://news.okezone.com/…/menlu-retno-klarifikasi-kabar-pem…_

37. Kasus Sukhoi itu hanya salah satu kasus saja. Sebab masih banyak kasus2 lain dalam pembelian alutsista kita


- JakartaGreater -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes

pr1v4t33r said:


> >>> Take this _'news'_ with a grain of salt, but still..... quite interesting
> 
> 
> Interesting...but is this valid? If yes...damn all people who did this...they are just parasites for our country !!
> 
> Apologize for my rude words...just can't handle this emotion


----------



## pr1v4t33r

gondes said:


> Interesting...but is this valid?



I have no competence to judge its validity, but as a course of discussion this_ "news" _might still have its worth. Who knows... Maybe there's someone here with any factual knowledge about this procurement irregularities...


----------



## initial_d

Dunno why we are still insist on russian fighter, especially with the way how russian doing business and the smell of corruption on our side in this su35 purchase, i My self prefer F-16 block 70 than super flanker


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

Based on what had happened in the past, this article from JKGR seems to be quite plausible. Moreover, they become more realistic over the past one year, especially because none of their "ghoib" predictions come true.

Still...I agree that we should take this with a truckload of salt


----------



## pr1v4t33r

>>> Sumber aslinya ini ternyata... _http://chirpstory.com/li/327116_



initial_d said:


> Dunno why we are still insist on russian fighter, especially with the way how russian doing business and the smell of corruption on our side in this su35 purchase, i My self prefer F-16 block 70 than super flanker



If we can get 15 units SU-35 rather than just 8 units with the same amount of cash by cleaning up the procurement process, i think SU-35 is still worth it. And if we take the f16 route, i think it's better to take the F16-ID that will give double quantity for the same amount of cash.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GerhardA

initial_d said:


> Dunno why we are still insist on russian fighter, especially with the way how russian doing business and the smell of corruption on our side in this su35 purchase, i My self prefer F-16 block 70 than super flanker


Well, if we don't buy the Su-35, I myself prefer buying the Gripen NG because the package is the best for our developing industry and the plane itself is very good.

I've seen the older Gripen C/D at ILA Berlin 2016 during the closed session and it was amazing. Add the ToT deal and the Erieye AWACS and their Datalink system, then we could have a pretty formidable system in our hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

*before*




*after* (pic: Defense studies)
amx 13 - by pindad
------------------------
Sorry if repost



GerhardA said:


> Well, if we don't buy the Su-35, I myself prefer buying the Gripen NG because the package is the best for our developing industry and the plane itself is very good.
> 
> I've seen the older Gripen C/D at ILA Berlin 2016 during the closed session and it was amazing. Add the ToT deal and the Erieye AWACS and their Datalink system, then we could have a pretty formidable system in our hands.



how about thypoon?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GerhardA

Svantana said:


> *before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *after* (pic: Defense studies)
> amx 13 - by pindad
> ------------------------
> Sorry if repost
> 
> 
> 
> how about thypoon?


I've also seen Typhoon fly in the ILA and it seemed like it was almost as maneuverable as Su-35.

I've also visited it's german production line in Manching and I have to say: that plane is super high-tech and the production line plus quality control is very strict. 

Not only it has HMD, it also has voice control, a very good radar, very good weapons system, and a very good thrust to weight ratio. 

So tech-wise, it seems like it's above Gripen. But. That plane is rather expensive and idk about the ToT scheme Airbus offers so I'd still realistically pick Gripen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

[/QUOTE]


pr1v4t33r said:


> >>> Take this _'news'_ with a grain of salt, but still..... quite interesting
> 
> 
> Ini Penyebab Pembelian Sukhoi SU-35 Tertunda Berkali-kali
> 
> 1. Masih ingat di bulan Mei kemarin santer berita bahwa kita akan beli pesawat Sukhoi Su-35 dari Rusia?
> 
> 2. Lalu mendadak khabar pembelian Sukhoi itu jadi khabar kabur yg tidak jelas kelanjutannya. Padahal sudah sampai pada tahap akhir.
> 
> 3. Beginilah cerita dibalik ‘tertundanya’ pembelian pesawat Sukhoi Su-35 tersebut.
> 
> 4. Pada awalnya kita akan membeli pesawat Sukhoi Su-35 senilai 1,14 Milyar USD dan mendapatkan 8 buah pesawat
> 
> 5. 8 buah Sukhoi sudah nyaris terbeli, namun kemudian masalah muncul. Repotnya masalah justru datang dari presiden sendiri.
> 
> 6. Sebab presiden JOKOWI mulai mencium ada yg kurang tepat dari sistem pembelian alutsista kita selama ini
> 
> 7. Perlu diingat bahwa dari jaman dulu hingga sekarang pembelian alutsista kita kebanyakan melalui calo alias perantara
> 
> 8. Sehingga terjadi kasus geger pembelian Sukhoi di era Megawati dan juga ribut2 soal markup pembelian Sukhoi tahun 2012 di era SBY
> 
> 9. Semua itu calonya sama yaitu PT Trimarga Rekatama yg dimiliki oleh Eng Djin Tjong alias Sujito Ng.
> 
> 10. Sebab Trimarga Rekatama pegang LOA dan POA dari Rosoboronexport. Apa itu rosoboronexport silakan pelajari disini
> 
> 11. Catatan: LOA: Letter of Agreement POA: Power of Authority LOA POA Trimarga berakhir 12 September 2016
> 
> 12. Perlu kita ingat bahwa presiden kita JOKOWI ini dulunya adalah seorang pengusaha eksportir meubel. Jadi dia tahu seluk beluk usaha.
> 
> 13. Hingga awal bulan mei menjelang KTT ASEAN-Rusia kemenlu masih memberitakan tentang pembelian pesawat Sukhoi itu
> 
> 14. Namun setelah pertemuan Jokowi-Putin menlu segera melakukan klarifikasi tentang khabar pembelian Sukhoi
> 
> 15. Jadi apa yg sesungguhnya terjadi dalam pertemuan Jokowi dan Putin tersebut. Akan kami ungkap
> 
> 16. Di Rusia, sehabis pembukaan KTT ASEAN-Russia Presiden Jokowi minta waktu Presiden Russia, Menhan Russia, Rosoboronexport dan Rostec
> 
> 17. Tujuan pertemuan tsb adalah membahas masalah pembelian pesawat Sukhoi Su-35. Dalam pertemuan tsb ada juga dubes Indonesia dan dubes Russia.
> 
> 18. The point JOKOWI langsung bertanya, “boleh tidak pembelian Sukhoi dilakukan secara G to G atau G to manufacture, tidak lewat rekanan?”
> 
> 19. Dubes Indonesia dan dubes Russia langsung menjelaskan berbuih2 bahwa rosoboronexport sudah menjalin kerjasama dgn partner di Indonesia
> 
> 20. Tapi JOKOWI memotong bahwasanya waktu beli Sukhoi thn 2012 disinyalir harganya di markup. Demikian juga pada barter pd tahun 2003
> 
> 21. Yg terjadi kedua dubes saling membela dgn macam2 argumen. Akhirnya presiden JOKOWI minta agar pertemuan tidak melibatkan dubes kedua Negara
> 
> 22. Selanjutnya presiden jokowi menanyakan lebih jauh tentang siapa partner lokal yg ditunjuk oleh mereka selama ini
> 
> 23. Ketika disinggung nama PT Trimarga Rekatama JOKOWI pun menjelaskan tentang laporan markup pembelian sukhoi yg lalu2 dari LSM2 di LN
> 
> 24. Beliau juga sempat menyinggung khabar kedekatan pemilik PT Trimarga Rekatama dengan presiden lama
> 
> 25. Memang sih, khabar kedekatan SBY dengan pemilik Trimarga Rekatama ini sempat diulas beberapa media dlm negeri
> 
> 26. Selanjutnya presiden JOKOWI kembali menegaskan, apakah kita tetap lanjut beli Sukhoi dgn G to G atau G to manufacture atau tidak?
> 
> 27. Dan apakah rekanan bisa dihilangkan? Jika bisa tentu harga Sukhoi yg kita beli harus sama dgn pihak2 lain yg juga beli dari Russia.
> 
> 28. Ini artinya dengan jumlah uang pembelian yg sama kita bukan dapat 8 Sukhoi seperti yg diberitakan di awal, melainkan antara 14-15 Sukhoi!
> 
> 29. Dan presiden jokowi juga sempat menggertak, jika kita harus membeli Sukhoi dgn harga kemahalan begitu mk lebih baik ambil F16 Viper dr USA
> 
> 30. Presiden Putin menjawab cepat dan singkat: Bisa.
> 
> 31. Namun agar tidak menyalahi perjanjian maka pembelian yg sesuai kehendak jokowi itu harus menunggu kerjasama Trimarga dan Rosoboron berakhir
> 
> 32. Inilah mengapa kemudian ada klarifikasi tentang pembelian Sukhoi dari Menlu Retno
> 
> 37. Kasus Sukhoi itu hanya salah satu kasus saja. Sebab masih banyak kasus2 lain dalam pembelian alutsista kita
> 
> 
> - JakartaGreater -



Intersesting.

If it's true, then it's a clever move that the govt decided to wait until WHEN SEPTEMBER ENDS.

PS: I apologize for removing the links. The goddamn system wouldn't let me, yet.


----------



## mandala

Video of Leopard 2RI tanks arrivals. Credit to Drs Hadi Rahmat Hidayat.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BJxlGE5hMwU/

^^^ Sorry just the video link.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

Svantana said:


> *before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *after* (pic: Defense studies)
> amx 13 - by pindad
> ------------------------
> Sorry if repost
> 
> 
> 
> how about thypoon?


Retrofit price to expensive better buy t-72b for light tank, AMX armor too thin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

what the advantages of using MEXAS/AMAP like our Leopard compared to ERA like Russian MBT ?



MacanJawa said:


> Retrofit price to expensive better buy t-72b for light tank, AMX armor too thin


why TNI still want to retrofit this AMX?


----------



## MacanJawa

Svantana said:


> what the advantages of using MEXAS/AMAP like our Leopard with ERA like Russian MBT ?


Amap/mexas work different way from Russian era, the russian use explosive to stop penetrating rod/ molten jet
And the amap use super though material nano ceramic to stop penetrating rod and spaced armor to stop molten jet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

Svantana said:


> what the advantages of using MEXAS/AMAP like our Leopard compared to ERA like Russian MBT ?
> 
> 
> why TNI still want to retrofit this AMX?


1. Many population of AMX in army inventory.
2. Man workhours + "fresh blood" for Pindad.
Then company cycle become busy and growing. the government strategy by that time. noy bad at all



initial_d said:


> Dunno why we are still insist on russian fighter, especially with the way how russian doing business and the smell of corruption on our side in this su35 purchase, i My self prefer F-16 block 70 than super flanker



SU-35 still needed...deterrent.
Gripen is another need which can be put precisely for air defense command (kohanudnas) beside the tot will be very help in pursuit of the aircraft technology. 2 in 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

pr1v4t33r said:


> >>> Sumber aslinya ini ternyata...
> 
> 
> 
> If we can get 15 units SU-35 rather just 8 units with the same amount of cash by cleaning up the procurement process, i think SU-35 is still worthed. And if we take the f16 route, i think it's better that we just take the F16-ID that will give double quantity of the units.
> 
> 
> The admin it self looks quite reasonable, they just reposting what have been reported by mainstream/official media most of the time. Off course, there're many deluded_ "contributor" _there. But that's not our business.


i think grippen gives us nice offer.. or Rafale maybe


----------



## Yuyukangkang

nametag said:


> Does anyone notice what's the holdup with phillippines NC-212?
> 
> The plane itself are already completed, what's the reason it hasn't been given to the PAF?


The discussion about that you could find it here: philippines-military-thread-economy-news-and-updates & here indonesian-aerospace-industry ... the PH blacklisted PT DI for any bid until next year.



GerhardA said:


> Well, if we don't buy the Su-35, I myself prefer buying the Gripen NG because the package is the best for our developing industry and the plane itself is very good.
> 
> I've seen the older Gripen C/D at ILA Berlin 2016 during the closed session and it was amazing. Add the ToT deal and the Erieye AWACS and their Datalink system, then we could have a pretty formidable system in our hands.


Agree ... IMHO Gripen would give advantage from the sides of ToT, rafale to much and typhoon i dunno, F16 would be good if US willingly gave all the production line (coz they planed to stop the line rite?) to PT DI ... LoL.


----------



## NKRI

*General Gatot Nurmantyo in KRI Bung Tomo 357




















(Puspen TNI)
*

*INDONESIA COAST GUARD



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Construction of border road in NTT nearing completion*
Rabu, 31 Agustus 2016 13:52 WIB | 877 Views




Andre Koreh. (nttprov.go.id)

Kupang (ANTARA News) - Construction of a 177 kilometer road along the border line with Timor Leste in East Nusa Tenggara (NTT) is now nearing completion.

The new road, extending across a number of regencies in NTT, is to be officially commissioned by President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) in December this year, head of the provincial Public Works Service Andre Koreh said here on Wednesday.

The president would commission the road together with a number of other infrastructure projects built in the frontier areas, Andre told ANTARA News.

Construction of the road, which began in 2015 has been progressing well so far , and barring any unexpected bottleneck it would be ready for commissioning in December, he said.

As for the construction of a number of cross border roads, the contractor, is still awaiting the disbursement of Rp1.8 trillion from the state budget.

"We hope that the fund could be disbursed soon that work could immediately start," Andre said. 

The cross road which is included in the Border Red Belt project, will pass through a number of locations in the eastern sector of the regencies of Belu and Malaka to be built from Motamasin toward Laktutus, Henes, Turiskain,Salore to end in Motaain, which one of the main border passes between Indonesia and Timor Leste in eastern region.

In the central sector of Timor Tengah Utara (TTU) , which borders on Timor Lestes Oecusse enclave, construction would begin from Amol toward Oehose - Manufono that ended in Wini, near Oecusse.

In the western sector in the regency of Kupang, which is also borders on Oecusse, construction would start from Oepoli toward Fefa , Tubona, Saenam, Haumeniana that will end in Fainake.

Meanwhile other route linking Oepoli in the regency of Kupang and Wini in the regency of Timor Tengah Utara, both bordering on Oecusse is now under construction expected to be completed in 2017.

Andre said construction of a number of main border gates is now underway in Motaain in the regency of Belu, which borders on Batugede of Timor Leste.

"It is now almost 100 percent completed. It is in the finishing phase," he said.

A border gate is also under construction in Wini of the regency of Timor Tengah Utara (TTU) bordering on Oecusse and by July it was 47 percent completed.

A similar project is also under construction in Motamasin of the regency of Malaka, which borders on the Kovalima district.

Construction of border gates in the latter two locations has been slowed over land clearing , but now the problem has been solved, Andre said.

Altogether, infrastructure in the frontier areas in a number of regencies in NTT would be "beautiful", he said. 

The Central Government has put frontier areas high in its agenda of development program. President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has stressed the importance of development of the frontier areas not only in NTT but also in a number of other regions including Papua and Kalimantan.

"We thanks the government for its great attention to the welfare of people in frontier areas, which for a long time left lagging behind," Andre said.
(Uu.H-ASG/O001)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106497/construction-of-border-road-in-ntt-nearing-completion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

AMX Simulator

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Indonesian defense miniter meet with US Secretary of the Air Force, to discussing the comprehensive cooperation between the two Air Forces


*Menhan RI Terima United States Secretary of the Air Force*
Berita Terkini | 2016-08-29 12:58:42 | *31* Kali Dibaca



*Jakarta*, Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Ryamizard Ryacudu menerima kunjungan kehormatan United States Secretary of the Air Force Mrs Deborah Lee James, Senin (29/8) di kantor Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta.

Dalam kesempatan ini, kedua pihak membicarakan mengenai upaya peningkatan kerjasama pertahanan kedua negara khususnya kerjasama antara Angkatan Udara dari kedua negara.

“Kita memiliki hubungan yang mendalam antara kedua negara termasuk hubungan militer, sehingga tujuan kunjungan kami kesini adalah untuk memperkuat dan mempererat hubungan yang telah dibangun”, ungkap Mrs Deborah Lee James.

Lebih lanjut diungkapkannya bahwa salah satu yang sudah menjadi komitmen Amerika Serikat dalam upaya meningkatkan kerjasama pertahanan kedua negara terutama di bidang pelatihan dan pendidikan untuk personel Angkatan Udara.

Sementara itu Menhan RI menyampaikan, sudah tujuan bersama antara Indonesia dan Amerika Serikat untuk terus berupaya mempererat dan meningkatkan kerjasama pertahanan termasuk hubungan antara Angkatan Bersenjata.

Menurutnya, hubungan politik antara negara kadang pasang surut, namun diharapkan hubungan dan kerjasama pertahanan tidak demikian. Hubungan pertahanan antar negara diharapkan tidak ada pasang surut dan selalu terjaga baik.

“Saya akan menjaga hubungan dengan semua negara terutama dengan negara - negara besar seperti Amerika Serikat. Hubungan yang sudah baik harus dipelihara dan ditingkatkan” ungkap Menhan RI. (BDI/SAS)

*Tidak ada fitur komentar*


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

madokafc said:


> Indonesian defense miniter meet with US Secretary of the Air Force, to discussing the comprehensive cooperation between the two Air Forces
> 
> 
> *Menhan RI Terima United States Secretary of the Air Force*
> Berita Terkini | 2016-08-29 12:58:42 | *31* Kali Dibaca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta*, Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Ryamizard Ryacudu menerima kunjungan kehormatan United States Secretary of the Air Force Mrs Deborah Lee James, Senin (29/8) di kantor Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta.
> 
> Dalam kesempatan ini, kedua pihak membicarakan mengenai upaya peningkatan kerjasama pertahanan kedua negara khususnya kerjasama antara Angkatan Udara dari kedua negara.
> 
> “Kita memiliki hubungan yang mendalam antara kedua negara termasuk hubungan militer, sehingga tujuan kunjungan kami kesini adalah untuk memperkuat dan mempererat hubungan yang telah dibangun”, ungkap Mrs Deborah Lee James.
> 
> Lebih lanjut diungkapkannya bahwa salah satu yang sudah menjadi komitmen Amerika Serikat dalam upaya meningkatkan kerjasama pertahanan kedua negara terutama di bidang pelatihan dan pendidikan untuk personel Angkatan Udara.
> 
> Sementara itu Menhan RI menyampaikan, sudah tujuan bersama antara Indonesia dan Amerika Serikat untuk terus berupaya mempererat dan meningkatkan kerjasama pertahanan termasuk hubungan antara Angkatan Bersenjata.
> 
> Menurutnya, hubungan politik antara negara kadang pasang surut, namun diharapkan hubungan dan kerjasama pertahanan tidak demikian. Hubungan pertahanan antar negara diharapkan tidak ada pasang surut dan selalu terjaga baik.
> 
> “Saya akan menjaga hubungan dengan semua negara terutama dengan negara - negara besar seperti Amerika Serikat. Hubungan yang sudah baik harus dipelihara dan ditingkatkan” ungkap Menhan RI. (BDI/SAS)
> 
> *Tidak ada fitur komentar*








Btw, KRI REM 331 Sudah ujicoba otmelnya baru baru ini. 7 tembakan salvo terlihat dalam videonya.

Source: FB komandan KRI REM



pr1v4t33r said:


> Dibikinin simulator canggih, alamat amx-13 bakal terus dipertahankan dan di upgrade


Masalahe unitnya banyak, ratusan. Belum yg mau dimodernisasi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

*Five C-130Hs to Join Indonesian Air Force*
Aerospace Daily & Defense Report
KUALA LUMPUR — Indonesia’s military transport fleet will be boosted by five C-130H Hercules airlifters

www.m.aviationweek.com/awindefense/five-c-130hs-join-indonesian-air-force

Yuhuuu lancar,makin banyak punya herky nih

*Sweden’s Saab in Deal With Indonesia’s Pindad to Sell Air Defense Systems*

*Jakarta.* Leading Swedish aerospace and defense company Saab has signed a deal with state-owned Indonesian weapons manufacturer Pindad to market ground-based air defense systems as well as extend the operational life of Indonesia’s aging air defense missile system.

The Stockholm-based company said in a statement on Thursday that the deal would involve transfer of technology from Saab to upgrade the RBS70 air defense missile systems acquired by Indonesia in the 1980s.

The first focus will be on increasing the operational life of the RBS70 Mk2 anti-aircraft missiles, which have a range of 5,000 to 6,000 meters and a ceiling of 3,000 meters.

“The teaming agreement provides both organizations with the best opportunity to get the collaboration working on a practical level,” Saab Indonesia head Peter Carlqvist said. “Together, we’ll take on the challenge of winning the next major ground-based air defense missile system procurement.”

“Pindad is a perfect partner for Saab. It is one of Indonesia’s major defense firms and a professional supplier to the Indonesian Armed Forces [TNI]. The partnership will allow for extensive technology transfer and industrial cooperation,” Carlqvist added.

According to Saab’s statement, its ground-based air defense system consists of an advanced embedded system design, embedded maintenance support functions, low failure rates and an operational life of up to 30 years.

“This ensures that the customer gets the utmost value for money in terms of price versus performance, tactical flexibility, operational costs, availability and life-cycle cost,” the statement said.

Through the deal with Pindad, Saab will supply a full ground-based air defense missile system utilizing the latest technology.

The agreement will also meet the TNI’s requirements for local content and the transfer of technology.

www.jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/business/swedens-saab-deal-indonesias-pindad-sell-air-defense-systems/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kalazan

anas_nurhafidz said:


> AMX Simulator
> 
> View attachment 330663
> View attachment 330664



Suddenly new..

This amx simulator imported or made in indonesia?


----------



## Nike

Kalazan said:


> Suddenly new..
> 
> This amx simulator imported or made in indonesia?




imported, from Bandung

SAAB offered Bamse to match Nasams

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> imported, from Bandung



C'mon, now..


----------



## Kalazan

madokafc said:


> imported, from Bandung
> 
> SAAB offered Bamse to match Nasams
> 
> View attachment 330702



i see...country called cimahi rit?


----------



## mandala

Leopard 2RI arrivals video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

mandala said:


> Leopard 2RI arrivals video.


Beast!

Hey guys did we buy more f-16 second hand from us?


----------



## mandala

* Report: Indonesia to invest in naval forces modernisation backed by strong economic growth*

2 September 2016

Indonesia’s defence expenditure is anticipated to grow at a compound annual growth rate of 11.13% during 2016-2021, to reach $11.94bn by 2021, according to a report by Strategic Defence Intelligence (SDI).

Titled, *“Future of the Indonesian Defense Industry – Market Attractiveness, Competitive Landscape and Forecasts to 2021”*, the report forecasts the Indonesian defence market trends and spending patterns.

Growing at an average rate of 7.9%,the Indonesian economy is expected to lead to greater defence expenditure. Indonesia’s defence spending is mainly driven by increasing tensions in the South China Sea, territorial conflicts with South-Asian countries, and continuous deployment of forces on the Natuna Islands, as well as anti-piracy and illegal fishing and drug smuggling control missions.

The nation’s initiatives to counter asymmetric threats are anticipated to create demand for maritime surveillance and security equipment, imaging systems, airport security, biometric systems and video-surveillance systems to counter security threats of internal and external origins.

The major naval procurement programmes that form part of the Indonesian Ministry of Defence’s (MoD) procurement plan include the AS565 Panther anti-submarine warfare (ASW) helicopters, Chang Bogo-class tactical submarines, and landing ship tanks (LSTs).

With the majority of equipment and platforms being from the Soviet-era, Indonesia is investing in new hardware, as well as upgrades to replace old systems. The country’s defence market is valued at $6.97bn in 2016.

http://www.naval-technology.com/new...tion-backed-by-strong-economic-growth-4993715

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

mandala said:


> * Report: Indonesia to invest in naval forces modernisation backed by strong economic growth*
> 
> 2 September 2016
> 
> Indonesia’s defence expenditure is anticipated to grow at a compound annual growth rate of 11.13% during 2016-2021, to reach $11.94bn by 2021, according to a report by Strategic Defence Intelligence (SDI).
> 
> Titled, *“Future of the Indonesian Defense Industry – Market Attractiveness, Competitive Landscape and Forecasts to 2021”*, the report forecasts the Indonesian defence market trends and spending patterns.
> 
> Growing at an average rate of 7.9%,the Indonesian economy is expected to lead to greater defence expenditure. Indonesia’s defence spending is mainly driven by increasing tensions in the South China Sea, territorial conflicts with South-Asian countries, and continuous deployment of forces on the Natuna Islands, as well as anti-piracy and illegal fishing and drug smuggling control missions.
> 
> The nation’s initiatives to counter asymmetric threats are anticipated to create demand for maritime surveillance and security equipment, imaging systems, airport security, biometric systems and video-surveillance systems to counter security threats of internal and external origins.
> 
> The major naval procurement programmes that form part of the Indonesian Ministry of Defence’s (MoD) procurement plan include the AS565 Panther anti-submarine warfare (ASW) helicopters, Chang Bogo-class tactical submarines, and landing ship tanks (LSTs).
> 
> With the majority of equipment and platforms being from the Soviet-era, Indonesia is investing in new hardware, as well as upgrades to replace old systems. The country’s defence market is valued at $6.97bn in 2016.
> 
> http://www.naval-technology.com/new...tion-backed-by-strong-economic-growth-4993715



hope new fregat and destroyer class will be come not in long time.
and my vote is : iver huitfeld and king sejong.
cheaper,handsome,powerfull.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Siribua-859 & KRI Alamang-644 seized _MT Angeline 2_, an illegal tanker in Bintan waters
_Tim Western Fleet Quick Response (WFQR) 4 Pangkalan Utama Angkatan Laut (Lantamal) IV Tanjungpinang bekerjasama dengan Gugus Keamanan Laut (Guskamla) Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat (Koarmabar) berhasil menangkap kapal MT Angeline 2, di perairan utara Lagoi Pulau Bintan Kepulauan Riau._





_http://poskotanews.com/2016/09/02/tim-wfqr-4-koarmabar-tangkap-kapal-sindikat-bbm-ilegal/ _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

*Indonesia seeks UNSC non-permanent seat*
Marguerite Afra Sapiie
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta | Fri, September 2 2016 | 11:37 am




Vice President Jusuf Kalla (center) accompanies President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo (left) during a Cabinet meeting at the Presidential Office on July 19.(Antara Foto/yudhi mahatma)

Indonesia is set to launch a campaign at the 71st UN General Assembly later this month to secure a seat as a non-permanent member of the UN Security Council (UNSC) for 2019 to 2020, the Foreign Ministry has said.

UNSC non-permanent membership was important for Indonesia to be able to promote world peace and stability because many global security issues are initially discussed at the UNSC, Foreign Ministry spokesperson Arrmanatha Nasir said.

*Vice President Jusuf Kalla is scheduled to attend the UN General Assembly in New York from Sept. 19 to 29, where he is set to launch the campaign for Indonesia's nomination for the UNSC non-permanent member seat. Indonesia is eying a seat that will be left vacant by Kazakhstan, which will serve as a UNSC member from 2017 to 2018, representing the Asia-Pacific region.*

"The UNSC is where Indonesia's voice can directly reach the world and our influence can be apparent. There, Indonesia can contribute to constructing what we call World Order," Arrmanatha said on Thursday.

The government was optimistic that Indonesia, as a country that has contributed a lot to promoting peace and stability at regional and global levels, could gain a seat on the UNSC, Arrmanatha said.

Indonesia's support for Palestine's independence at the Asia-Africa Conference, its commitment to upholding ASEAN unity amid the South China Sea dispute and the fact that the country was among the 10 biggest contributors to the UN’s peacekeeping troops are expected to be considered by other countries in supporting Indonesia's campaign, Arrmanatha said. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/09/02/indonesia-seeks-unsc-non-permanent-seat.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GerhardA

pr1v4t33r said:


> Dibikinin simulator canggih, alamat amx-13 bakal terus dipertahankan dan di upgrade


Haha bagus dong.


Kalazan said:


> hope new fregat and destroyer class will be come not in long time.
> and my vote is : iver huitfeld and king sejong.
> cheaper,handsome,powerfull.


I'd love to see Indonesia own a "Sejong the Great" class destroyer, but the question is: That thing has the AEGIS system and AN/SPY-1 radar on it. Would the US even allow us to have that technology?

They've already cancelled 4 main tech transfers in the KFX project (AESA, IRST, and 2 more stuff) because of our involvement in it. They could block us from buying the ship as well, even if we have the money because it has these key technologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yuyukangkang

GerhardA said:


> Haha bagus dong.
> 
> I'd love to see Indonesia own a "Sejong the Great" class destroyer, but the question is: That thing has the AEGIS system and AN/SPY-1 radar on it. Would the US even allow us to have that technology?



That's why Iver Huidfelt Class would be better option ...


----------



## GerhardA

Yuyukangkang said:


> That's why Iver Huidfelt Class would be better option ...


Well Iver is a frigate not a destroyer and @Kalazan thinks that Indonesia *might* get a destroyer as well for the modernisation of the navy. That's why I was talking about destroyers and not frigates.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

i prefer for type 45 destroyer.. lumayan pake AESA and Viper for air defense...


----------



## Kalazan

GerhardA said:


> Haha bagus dong.
> 
> I'd love to see Indonesia own a "Sejong the Great" class destroyer, but the question is: That thing has the AEGIS system and AN/SPY-1 radar on it. Would the US even allow us to have that technology?
> 
> They've already cancelled 4 main tech transfers in the KFX project (AESA, IRST, and 2 more stuff) because of our involvement in it. They could block us from buying the ship as well, even if we have the money because it has these key technologies.



I dont know excatly what will happened later. 
But indonesia become stronger on power and political position in the regional and maybe the world.
So in my opinion when the things between china and US become hot, we can manage to get that system. Of course not to get the technology but only the system aquisition.

We can use the rivalry of that two nation to get the advanced system from US. In the time being we have got latest version of helo, Apache Guardian. The weapon that sold for US allies only.
That what we need is best negosiator. Like what we have done in the earlier time when trikora campaign flamed up.


----------



## GerhardA

Kalazan said:


> I dont know excatly what will happened later.
> But indonesia become stronger on power and political position in the regional and maybe the world.
> So in my opinion when the things between china and US become hot, we can manage to get that system. Of course not to get the technology but only the system aquisition.
> 
> We can use the rivalry of that two nation to get the advanced system from US. In the time being we have got latest version of helo, Apache Guardian. The weapon that sold for US allies only.
> That what we need is best negosiator. Like what we have done in the earlier time when trikora campaign flamed up.


Maybe. But then we'd have to pick sides and we will violate our own "bebas dan aktif" principle in our international relations.


----------



## Kalazan

mejikuhibiu said:


> i prefer for type 45 destroyer.. lumayan pake AESA and Viper for air defense...



God choice but not good in price.
The cost for 1 ship is about 1 Billion Poundsterling or approx 1,3 Billion US Dollar.



GerhardA said:


> Maybe. But then we'd have to pick sides and we will violate our own "bebas dan aktif" principle in our international relations.



Thats the negosiator job, ho to make deal in term: to buying but not to be allies.
To get the latest Apache we are no need to be allies.
I believe indonesia have those negosiator.


----------



## initial_d

With how China act in scs, i think sooner or later we gonna have to take side.....


----------



## mengkom

Kalazan said:


> Suddenly new..
> 
> This amx simulator imported or made in indonesia?


it is locally made in bandung. 
previously the company has experienced in designing Tank Full Combat Simulator for neighboring country 
the one that we have at pussenkav is designed to be multi-platform. it can be easily converted to Scorpion/AMX/stormer simulator just by installing related modules

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahakam

initial_d said:


> With how China act in scs, i think sooner or later we gonna have to take side.....



No need, if some neighbor is harassing us we can just do this :

nasional.news.viva.co.id/news/read/481487-tni-al-kapal-perang-china-kantongi-izin-latihan-di-selatan-jawa 

If China act we can ask US military to do "exercise" in lcs, or Russian....


----------



## patu

waz said:


> I deleted that Putra's posts. He has been banned as well.


Thank you, sir. I hope that he/she get the best day, and get learning from these case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

mengkom said:


> it is locally made in bandung.
> previously the company has experienced in designing Tank Full Combat Simulator for neighboring country
> the one that we have at pussenkav is designed to be multi-platform. it can be easily converted to Scorpion/AMX/stormer simulator just by installing related modules



great product from best indonesian, proud of it.
then hope it can be simulated/integrated with the Leo simulator so they can do shooting face by face like in real war.
who know with this kind national product, Indonesian Army can create new strategy how to beat leo with AMX13-Id. 



Mahakam said:


> No need, if some neighbor is harassing us we can just do this :
> 
> nasional.news.viva.co.id/news/read/481487-tni-al-kapal-perang-china-kantongi-izin-latihan-di-selatan-jawa
> 
> If China act we can ask US military to do "exercise" in lcs, or Russian....




Brother...can you state more clearly?
Whats your idea conduct to that above article?
China have permission doing excercise in south java sea? Ask US? ask Russian?


----------



## patu

pr1v4t33r said:


> >>> Take this _'news'_ with a grain of salt, but still..... quite interesting
> 
> 
> Ini Penyebab Pembelian Sukhoi SU-35 Tertunda Berkali-kali
> 
> 1. Masih ingat di bulan Mei kemarin santer berita bahwa kita akan beli pesawat Sukhoi Su-35 dari Rusia?
> 
> 2. Lalu mendadak khabar pembelian Sukhoi itu jadi khabar kabur yg tidak jelas kelanjutannya. Padahal sudah sampai pada tahap akhir.
> 
> 3. Beginilah cerita dibalik ‘tertundanya’ pembelian pesawat Sukhoi Su-35 tersebut.
> 
> 4. Pada awalnya kita akan membeli pesawat Sukhoi Su-35 senilai 1,14 Milyar USD dan mendapatkan 8 buah pesawat
> 
> 5. 8 buah Sukhoi sudah nyaris terbeli, namun kemudian masalah muncul. Repotnya masalah justru datang dari presiden sendiri.
> 
> 6. Sebab presiden JOKOWI mulai mencium ada yg kurang tepat dari sistem pembelian alutsista kita selama ini
> 
> 7. Perlu diingat bahwa dari jaman dulu hingga sekarang pembelian alutsista kita kebanyakan melalui calo alias perantara
> 
> 8. Sehingga terjadi kasus geger pembelian Sukhoi di era Megawati dan juga ribut2 soal markup pembelian Sukhoi tahun 2012 di era SBY
> 
> 9. Semua itu calonya sama yaitu PT Trimarga Rekatama yg dimiliki oleh Eng Djin Tjong alias Sujito Ng.
> 
> 10. Sebab Trimarga Rekatama pegang LOA dan POA dari Rosoboronexport. Apa itu rosoboronexport silakan pelajari disini _http://www.roe.ru/roe/eng_status.html …_
> 
> 11. Catatan: LOA: Letter of Agreement POA: Power of Authority LOA POA Trimarga berakhir 12 September 2016
> 
> 12. Perlu kita ingat bahwa presiden kita JOKOWI ini dulunya adalah seorang pengusaha eksportir meubel. Jadi dia tahu seluk beluk usaha.
> 
> 13. Hingga awal bulan mei menjelang KTT ASEAN-Rusia kemenlu masih memberitakan tentang pembelian pesawat Sukhoi itu
> 
> 14. Namun setelah pertemuan Jokowi-Putin menlu segera melakukan klarifikasi tentang khabar pembelian Sukhoi
> 
> 15. Jadi apa yg sesungguhnya terjadi dalam pertemuan Jokowi dan Putin tersebut. Akan kami ungkap
> 
> 16. Di Rusia, sehabis pembukaan KTT ASEAN-Russia Presiden Jokowi minta waktu Presiden Russia, Menhan Russia, Rosoboronexport dan Rostec
> 
> 17. Tujuan pertemuan tsb adalah membahas masalah pembelian pesawat Sukhoi Su-35. Dalam pertemuan tsb ada juga dubes Indonesia dan dubes Russia.
> 
> 18. The point JOKOWI langsung bertanya, “boleh tidak pembelian Sukhoi dilakukan secara G to G atau G to manufacture, tidak lewat rekanan?”
> 
> 19. Dubes Indonesia dan dubes Russia langsung menjelaskan berbuih2 bahwa rosoboronexport sudah menjalin kerjasama dgn partner di Indonesia
> 
> 20. Tapi JOKOWI memotong bahwasanya waktu beli Sukhoi thn 2012 disinyalir harganya di markup. Demikian juga pada barter pd tahun 2003
> 
> 21. Yg terjadi kedua dubes saling membela dgn macam2 argumen. Akhirnya presiden JOKOWI minta agar pertemuan tidak melibatkan dubes kedua Negara
> 
> 22. Selanjutnya presiden jokowi menanyakan lebih jauh tentang siapa partner lokal yg ditunjuk oleh mereka selama ini
> 
> 23. Ketika disinggung nama PT Trimarga Rekatama JOKOWI pun menjelaskan tentang laporan markup pembelian sukhoi yg lalu2 dari LSM2 di LN
> 
> 24. Beliau juga sempat menyinggung khabar kedekatan pemilik PT Trimarga Rekatama dengan presiden lama
> 
> 25. Memang sih, khabar kedekatan SBY dengan pemilik Trimarga Rekatama ini sempat diulas beberapa media dlm negeri https://m.tempo.co/…/078405750/seberapa-dekat-sby-dan-bos-a…
> 
> 26. Selanjutnya presiden JOKOWI kembali menegaskan, apakah kita tetap lanjut beli Sukhoi dgn G to G atau G to manufacture atau tidak?
> 
> 27. Dan apakah rekanan bisa dihilangkan? Jika bisa tentu harga Sukhoi yg kita beli harus sama dgn pihak2 lain yg juga beli dari Russia.
> 
> 28. Ini artinya dengan jumlah uang pembelian yg sama kita bukan dapat 8 Sukhoi seperti yg diberitakan di awal, melainkan antara 14-15 Sukhoi!
> 
> 29. Dan presiden jokowi juga sempat menggertak, jika kita harus membeli Sukhoi dgn harga kemahalan begitu mk lebih baik ambil F16 Viper dr USA
> 
> 30. Presiden Putin menjawab cepat dan singkat: Bisa.
> 
> 31. Namun agar tidak menyalahi perjanjian maka pembelian yg sesuai kehendak jokowi itu harus menunggu kerjasama Trimarga dan Rosoboron berakhir
> 
> 32. Inilah mengapa kemudian ada klarifikasi tentang pembelian Sukhoi dari Menlu Retno _http://news.okezone.com/…/menlu-retno-klarifikasi-kabar-pem…_
> 
> 37. Kasus Sukhoi itu hanya salah satu kasus saja. Sebab masih banyak kasus2 lain dalam pembelian alutsista kita
> 
> 
> - JakartaGreater -


Thanks, hope this is valid. 
It is really pleasant to see that our mayor tools difence purchasing system is change.
For long time the practict using "makelar " has holting us.
As we know the same practist has been using in any other project.
Well done.


----------



## faries

From eleven segments of Transpapua Road Project along more than 4300 kilometers, the remaining 700 kilometers more are in the works. One of road segment is Wamena-Mumugu along 270 kilometers. Road work done every day by the Army personnel from Army's Engineers Company (Zeni).





Minute 3:35: Dulu jalanan tidak ada, sekarang Bapak akui Bapak senang, dulu kita dayung capai, sekarang jalan bagus 






Hard process for better Papua 












Truk berisi Prajurit Satgas Pembangunan Jalan Trans Papua Denzipur 12/OHH Nabire dan Denzipur 13/PPA Sorong Zeni TNI AD (POP 1) menaiki tanjakan di Distrik Mbua, Kabupaten Nduga, Papua, Rabu (23/3). TNI AD melakukan pembangunan dan peningkatan jalan Wemena-Mumugu sejauh 278 km yang diharapkan mampu meningkatkan aspek kesejahteraan sosial, ekonomi, pendidikan hingga kesehatan khususnya masyarakat pedalaman Papua. (Antara Foto/Sigid Kurniawan)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Bugs

faries said:


> From eleven segments of Transpapua Road Project along more than 4300 kilometers, the remaining 700 kilometers more are in the works. One of road segment is Wamena-Mumugu along 270 kilometers. Road work done every day by the Army personnel from Army's Engineers Company (Zeni).
> 
> Minute 3:35: Dulu jalanan tidak ada, sekarang Bapak akui Bapak senang, dulu kita dayung capai, sekarang jalan bagus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truk berisi Prajurit Satgas Pembangunan Jalan Trans Papua Denzipur 12/OHH Nabire dan Denzipur 13/PPA Sorong Zeni TNI AD (POP 1) menaiki tanjakan di Distrik Mbua, Kabupaten Nduga, Papua, Rabu (23/3). TNI AD melakukan pembangunan dan peningkatan jalan Wemena-Mumugu sejauh 278 km yang diharapkan mampu meningkatkan aspek kesejahteraan sosial, ekonomi, pendidikan hingga kesehatan khususnya masyarakat pedalaman Papua. (Antara Foto/Sigid Kurniawan)



So proud of our ZENI. One of the least exposed branch in the TNI are actually doing a REAL job excellently. Yes real military job because that Papua project is not an exercise. They face real insurgent threats while engineering, procuring, and constructing that massive Papua road. Excellent !

*"THIS IS NOT A DRILL. I REPEAT. THIS IS NOT A DRILL".*.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Star Bugs said:


> So proud of our ZENI. One of the least exposed branch in the TNI are actually doing a REAL job excellently. Yes real military job because that Papua project is not an exercise. They face real insurgent threats while engineering, procuring, and constructing that massive Papua road. Excellent !
> 
> *"THIS IS NOT A DRILL. I REPEAT. THIS IS NOT A DRILL".*.



Yet the Human Rights fanatics keep closing their eyes at this fact...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patu

GraveDigger388 said:


> Yet the Human Rights fanatics keep closing their eyes at this fact...


Some Human rights activities now mostly seem as an opportunity to get some easy cast/money it depend on sponsor, of course with their agenda; or what do you think about their motive?


----------



## GraveDigger388

patu said:


> Some Human rights activities now mostly seem as an opportunity to get some easy cast/money it depend on sponsor, of course with their agenda; or what do you think about their motive?



Much like Greenpeace..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GerhardA

patu said:


> Some Human rights activities now mostly seem as an opportunity to get some easy cast/money it depend on sponsor, of course with their agenda; or what do you think about their motive?


Money. It's all business. If the donor pays them to do A, they do A.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

we need more pic about zeni corps of engineers, like the capability to built pontoon. To cross leopard across the river, not only using avlb.

afaik, they only own:

*Acrow*
Jembatan Acrow XS-300 (13 Petak Type 3-1) merupakan materiil Zeni AD yang berfungsi sebagai sarana penyeberangan personel maupun materiil, mempunyai daya sanggah yang besar, mudah dibongkar pasang oleh prajurit Zeni dengan waktu yang relatif singkat, dapat disesuaikan dengan kebutuhan baik panjang maupun kemampuan beban tonase sesuai dengan type yang sudah ditentukan serta dapat diangkut dengan Truck 3 Ton.

*SPESIFIKASI TEKNIS :*


Bahan terbuat dari baja galvanis sehingga lebih ringan dan tahan terhadap korosi.
Komponen jembatan dapat diangkut dengan truck 3 ton
Jembatan Acrow 13 petak Type 3-1 standard dengan kapasitas beban 70 Ton
Panjang bentangan 39,62 m
Lebar jembatan dari panel kiri ke kanan paling dalam 3,76 m
Lebar bidang daerah bebas 3,43 m
Bahan baku terbuat dari baja galvanis BS 4360 grade 55 c atau diatasnya

*MGB*
Medium Girder Bridge (MGB) merupakan jembatan taktis militer berfungsi untuk menyeberangkan materiil maupun dukungan logistik yang pemasangannya sangat praktis dan mempunyai daya dukung yang besar mampu menahan beban yang melintas diatasnya dengan kapasitas 60 Ton. Jembatan MGB sudah banyak dipakai oleh Angkatan Bersenjata di seluruh dunia seperti Inggris, Amerika Serikat dan sekutu-sekutu NATO lainnya.

MGB dikembangkan dan didesain secara signifikan untuk peran yang mempunyai multi kemampuan. Unit MGB mempunyai berat yang lebih ringan dan mudah diangkut dan bisa beradaptasi serta dapat dipasang oleh satu peleton satuan Zeni.

MGB tidak memerlukan pembatas yang permanen sehingga dapat mengakomodasi kendaraan yang mengangkut barang yang lebih lebar dari pada kendaraan itu sendiri, dan apabila dibutuhkan dapat dipasang jembatan lagi berdampingan disamping jembatan yang sudah ada.

MGB dapat diangkut melalui air dengan menggunakan Plat bed Truck yang dimobilisasi dengan Ferry Bridge Ponton, melalui udara dengan Heli Chinooks dan melalui darat dengan Truck.

*SPESIFIKASI TEKNIS :*


Seluruh komponen jembatan menggunakan bahan berkualitas terbaik terbuat dari high tensile steel pins yang dibuat dari metal aerospace aluminium–zinc –magnesium alloy sesuai dengan standar NATO.
Mempunyai daya sanggah yang besar
Mudah dalam perawatan.
Konstruksinya mudah dibongkar dan dipasang
Panjang bentangan 49,4 meter.
Lebar seluruh 4 meter.
Lebar Deck unit 2,76 meter.
Berat 36,2 ton.


----------



## Star Bugs

GraveDigger388 said:


> Yet the Human Rights fanatics keep closing their eyes at this fact...



Naaah..... Ignore them. Anggap aja mereka kayak UMNO Putri. Oops... was that a guy or a girl? Or "it" ????


----------



## Yuyukangkang

GerhardA said:


> Well Iver is a frigate not a destroyer and @Kalazan thinks that Indonesia *might* get a destroyer as well for the modernisation of the navy. That's why I was talking about destroyers and not frigates.



noted bro ... quite a nice tough. However, if the case is Laut Tiongkok Selatan or Laut Natuna wannabe, the cheaper deterrent option is long range ship missile system. Put it in Natuna or on offshore platform. ... then we will need also much sophisticated area denial weapon system T_T.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KCR and FPB

@oriuploader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

Star Bugs said:


> Naaah..... Ignore them. Anggap aja mereka kayak UMNO Putri. Oops... was that a guy or a girl? Or "it" ????


Yeah, I remember having an argument with this Human Rights activist, about Papua. She is an Australian (the legend says that Australian women are the most stubborn human beings that ever walked the Earth).

No matter what fact I threw in front of her, she always replied with "you don't know what you are talking about, I have college degree and you don't" kind of manner. And ultimately, constantly mocking at my way of giving her a picture of Ampera bridge (just to show her an example of successful autonomy), that I got from Wiki. I mean, that is just a pic! And most of all, it's just an example.

I finally gave up the argument.

Back to topic..


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Personil penembak runduk Korpaskhas TNI AU berlatih menggunakan Zastava M-93 Black Arrow, Accuracy International AW-50, Accuracy International AX-308 dan Denel NTW-20.










>>> PINDAD' SPR 2 mostly used by the army, and since PINDAD production capacity for sniper rifle is limited, the adoption rate of SPR 2 is quite slow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## durandal

jek_sperrow said:


> we need more pic about zeni corps of engineers, like the capability to built pontoon. To cross leopard across the river, not only using avlb.
> 
> afaik, they only own:
> 
> *Acrow*
> Jembatan Acrow XS-300 (13 Petak Type 3-1) merupakan materiil Zeni AD yang berfungsi sebagai sarana penyeberangan personel maupun materiil, mempunyai daya sanggah yang besar, mudah dibongkar pasang oleh prajurit Zeni dengan waktu yang relatif singkat, dapat disesuaikan dengan kebutuhan baik panjang maupun kemampuan beban tonase sesuai dengan type yang sudah ditentukan serta dapat diangkut dengan Truck 3 Ton.
> 
> *SPESIFIKASI TEKNIS :*
> 
> 
> Bahan terbuat dari baja galvanis sehingga lebih ringan dan tahan terhadap korosi.
> Komponen jembatan dapat diangkut dengan truck 3 ton
> Jembatan Acrow 13 petak Type 3-1 standard dengan kapasitas beban 70 Ton
> Panjang bentangan 39,62 m
> Lebar jembatan dari panel kiri ke kanan paling dalam 3,76 m
> Lebar bidang daerah bebas 3,43 m
> Bahan baku terbuat dari baja galvanis BS 4360 grade 55 c atau diatasnya
> 
> *MGB*
> Medium Girder Bridge (MGB) merupakan jembatan taktis militer berfungsi untuk menyeberangkan materiil maupun dukungan logistik yang pemasangannya sangat praktis dan mempunyai daya dukung yang besar mampu menahan beban yang melintas diatasnya dengan kapasitas 60 Ton. Jembatan MGB sudah banyak dipakai oleh Angkatan Bersenjata di seluruh dunia seperti Inggris, Amerika Serikat dan sekutu-sekutu NATO lainnya.
> 
> MGB dikembangkan dan didesain secara signifikan untuk peran yang mempunyai multi kemampuan. Unit MGB mempunyai berat yang lebih ringan dan mudah diangkut dan bisa beradaptasi serta dapat dipasang oleh satu peleton satuan Zeni.
> 
> MGB tidak memerlukan pembatas yang permanen sehingga dapat mengakomodasi kendaraan yang mengangkut barang yang lebih lebar dari pada kendaraan itu sendiri, dan apabila dibutuhkan dapat dipasang jembatan lagi berdampingan disamping jembatan yang sudah ada.
> 
> MGB dapat diangkut melalui air dengan menggunakan Plat bed Truck yang dimobilisasi dengan Ferry Bridge Ponton, melalui udara dengan Heli Chinooks dan melalui darat dengan Truck.
> 
> *SPESIFIKASI TEKNIS :*
> 
> 
> Seluruh komponen jembatan menggunakan bahan berkualitas terbaik terbuat dari high tensile steel pins yang dibuat dari metal aerospace aluminium–zinc –magnesium alloy sesuai dengan standar NATO.
> Mempunyai daya sanggah yang besar
> Mudah dalam perawatan.
> Konstruksinya mudah dibongkar dan dipasang
> Panjang bentangan 49,4 meter.
> Lebar seluruh 4 meter.
> Lebar Deck unit 2,76 meter.
> Berat 36,2 ton.


We dont have bridge ponton to cross leopard to across river from one side river to another side, because river in sumatra, kalimantan and papua is wide more than 400 meter in hilir. If leopard want across river mayor we need buy snorkling equipment for leopard tank. Leopard can across "kali" using avlb.


----------



## striver44

KRI Barakuda 633, KRI Untung Suropati 372 at dawn during Latihan Geladi Tugas Tempur (Glagaspur) Tingkat III/L-3 at java sea (Maritimnews)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> KCR and FPB
> 
> @oriuploader
> 
> View attachment 331075


Bro you know the name of KRI 649? all i know KCR 40's last ship was KRI Tarapang 648. I just realized 649 already operational.


----------



## Svantana

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Bro you know the name of KRI 649? all i know KCR 40's last ship was KRI Tarapang 648. I just realized 649 already operational.




I think it is not 649 but 849
patrol boat





a patrol boat - KRI PARI
CMIIW


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

Any news on the Indonesian Apaches? I want see shots of them going over the jungle canopy, awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

Brave Indonesian air fighter ...
<credit to the picture owner>



waz said:


> Any news on the Indonesian Apaches? I want see shots of them going over the jungle canopy, awesome.



1st shippping of this helos scheduled this year. but no news and pic was released.
For a surprise maybe...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

durandal said:


> We dont have bridge ponton to cross leopard to across river from one side river to another side, because river in sumatra, kalimantan and papua is wide more than 400 meter in hilir. If leopard want across river mayor we need buy snorkling equipment for leopard tank. Leopard can across "kali" using avlb.


even using snorkling when deep wading leopard max depth is about 4m, and if we talk about those wide river the leopard totally sunk. if the bridge destroyed then leopard won't advanced anymore. 
even crossing kali using avlb need firm riverside,and some river in indonesia has muddy riverside.


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

jek_sperrow said:


> even using snorkling when deep wading leopard max depth is about 4m, and if we talk about those wide river the leopard totally sunk. if the bridge destroyed then leopard won't advanced anymore.
> even crossing kali using avlb need firm riverside,and some river in indonesia has muddy riverside.



One common assumption is that Leopard 2 must go everywhere....it doesn't have to be like that. If the terrain is rough, infantry and APC enough. If there is a bit more room, AMX-13 and Scorpion can be deployed. 

In fact, with the current construction of various trans toll roads, as well as existing roads there is more than enough space for 100+ :Leopard 2 throughout Indonesia. It's that simple.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@oriuploader







KOPASKA and US Navy Electronics Technician

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> One common assumption is that Leopard 2 must go everywhere....it doesn't have to be like that. If the terrain is rough, infantry and APC enough. If there is a bit more room, AMX-13 and Scorpion can be deployed.
> 
> In fact, with the current construction of various trans toll roads, as well as existing roads there is more than enough space for 100+ :Leopard 2 throughout Indonesia. It's that simple.


Well, yes.
But talking about The corps of engineers, still need to add more arsenal to support army manouver and stuff. and still few pic of them here (not the one that build house n building, but building structure to support troops movement, securing land mine(would be nice to have a mine flail)*, building defence structure). IMHO

Have bozeena tho


----------



## GraveDigger388

jek_sperrow said:


> Have bozeena tho



Only A COUPLE.


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force Paskhas P6 ATAV Vehicle. Credit to Cahyo Amiseso.











https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ6f1dHgSrV/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ6f4FygnCn/

Pindad SS2 V5. Credit to Sandstorm Tactical Tees.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ5IHAIgDqN/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kalazan

*Panglima TNI Tinjau Geladi Posko Armada Jaya Ke XXXIV 2016*






*P*anglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo meninjau langsung Geladi Posko dan dilanjutkan pembekalan kepada para peserta Latihan Armada Jaya Ke XXXIV Tahun 2016 di Gedung EH. Thomas Kesatrian Bumimoro Komando Pengembangan dan Pendidikan Angkatan Laut (Kobangdikal), Surabaya Sabtu, (3/9).

Selama melaksanakan peninjauan Panglima TNI didampingi oleh Direktur Latihan (Dirlat) Latihan Armada Jaya ke XXXIV Tahun 2016 yang juga Komandan Kobangdikal Laksda TNI Tri Wahyudi, S.E., M.M., Pangarmatim Laksda TNI Darwanto, S.H., M.A.P., Danguskamlabar Laksma TNI M. Ali, Komandan Lantamal V Surabaya Brigjen TNI (Mar) Rudy Andi Hamzah dan Komandan Pasmar I Brigjen TNI (Mar) Lukman ST.

Sementara itu dalam pembelaannya Panglima TNI menyampaikan bahwa Geladi Posko merupakan sarana diskusi sesuai dinamika perkembangan strategis sekaligus pembelajaran dan aplikasi bagi para prajurit setelah mendapatkan ilmu pada jenjang pendidikan lanjutan, Sesko matra maupun pendidikan Sesko TNI.

Lebih lanjut disampaikan bahwa dalam pelaksanaan Geladi Lapangan Latihan Armada Jaya ke-34 Tahun 2016 ini, direncanakan Presiden Republik Indonesia Ir. H. Joko Widodo selaku Panglima tertinggi TNI akan meninjau rangkaian kegiatan latihan salah satunya penembakan senjata strategis TNI AL berupa peluru kendali (rudal) permukaan ke permukaan C-705 dan C-802 dari Kapal Cepat Rudal TNI AL dan pendaratan Amfibi di pantai Banongan Asembagus Situbondo Jawa Timur.

Pada bagian lain Panglima TNI menyampaikan agar setiap Pangkalan Utama TNI AL (Lantamal) memberdayakan potensi maritim di wilayahnya dalam hal ini para nelayan yang tersebar di seluruh pulau-pulau Indonesia. Menurutnya dengan keberadaan para nelayan tersebut selain meningkatkan ekonomi dan taraf hidup juga menjadi sumber pengumpulan data dan bahan keterangan bila sewaktu-waktu diperlukan.

Pada kesempatan tersebut Panglima TNI juga menyampaikan bahwa sebentar lagi akan terbit Keputusan Presiden (Kepres) mengenai pembentukan Armada baru yang berlokasi di Papua. Adapun lokasi tersebut telah disurvey dan ditinjau langsung oleh Panglima TNI dan beberapa pejabat TNI.

Demikian Berita Dinas Penerangan Angkatan Laut.

Source : Garudamiliter

new fleet for indonesiaan navy will be built soon.
Centre Fleet? and the existing eastern fleet will moved to new place?
Aany info about the place for those three fleet?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Train as you fight, Fight as you train
-----------------------------------------------
V-Tac exercise, Indonesian Police Gegana unit (SWAT/CRT), Jakarta Metro Police




Credit : Gegana PMJ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Kalazan said:


> *Panglima TNI Tinjau Geladi Posko Armada Jaya Ke XXXIV 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P*anglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo meninjau langsung Geladi Posko dan dilanjutkan pembekalan kepada para peserta Latihan Armada Jaya Ke XXXIV Tahun 2016 di Gedung EH. Thomas Kesatrian Bumimoro Komando Pengembangan dan Pendidikan Angkatan Laut (Kobangdikal), Surabaya Sabtu, (3/9).
> 
> Selama melaksanakan peninjauan Panglima TNI didampingi oleh Direktur Latihan (Dirlat) Latihan Armada Jaya ke XXXIV Tahun 2016 yang juga Komandan Kobangdikal Laksda TNI Tri Wahyudi, S.E., M.M., Pangarmatim Laksda TNI Darwanto, S.H., M.A.P., Danguskamlabar Laksma TNI M. Ali, Komandan Lantamal V Surabaya Brigjen TNI (Mar) Rudy Andi Hamzah dan Komandan Pasmar I Brigjen TNI (Mar) Lukman ST.
> 
> Sementara itu dalam pembelaannya Panglima TNI menyampaikan bahwa Geladi Posko merupakan sarana diskusi sesuai dinamika perkembangan strategis sekaligus pembelajaran dan aplikasi bagi para prajurit setelah mendapatkan ilmu pada jenjang pendidikan lanjutan, Sesko matra maupun pendidikan Sesko TNI.
> 
> Lebih lanjut disampaikan bahwa dalam pelaksanaan Geladi Lapangan Latihan Armada Jaya ke-34 Tahun 2016 ini, direncanakan Presiden Republik Indonesia Ir. H. Joko Widodo selaku Panglima tertinggi TNI akan meninjau rangkaian kegiatan latihan salah satunya penembakan senjata strategis TNI AL berupa peluru kendali (rudal) permukaan ke permukaan C-705 dan C-802 dari Kapal Cepat Rudal TNI AL dan pendaratan Amfibi di pantai Banongan Asembagus Situbondo Jawa Timur.
> 
> Pada bagian lain Panglima TNI menyampaikan agar setiap Pangkalan Utama TNI AL (Lantamal) memberdayakan potensi maritim di wilayahnya dalam hal ini para nelayan yang tersebar di seluruh pulau-pulau Indonesia. Menurutnya dengan keberadaan para nelayan tersebut selain meningkatkan ekonomi dan taraf hidup juga menjadi sumber pengumpulan data dan bahan keterangan bila sewaktu-waktu diperlukan.
> 
> Pada kesempatan tersebut Panglima TNI juga menyampaikan bahwa sebentar lagi akan terbit Keputusan Presiden (Kepres) mengenai pembentukan Armada baru yang berlokasi di Papua. Adapun lokasi tersebut telah disurvey dan ditinjau langsung oleh Panglima TNI dan beberapa pejabat TNI.
> 
> Demikian Berita Dinas Penerangan Angkatan Laut.
> 
> Source : Garudamiliter
> 
> new fleet for indonesiaan navy will be built soon.
> Centre Fleet? and the existing eastern fleet will moved to new place?
> Aany info about the place for those three fleet?



Koarmabar: Jakarta
Koarmateng: Surabaya
Koarmatim: Papua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Peacekeepers for UNIFIL mission in Lebanon 2015-2016 during medal parade inauguration after finishing their mission. Another batch of Indonesian Peacekeepers and Maritime Task Force already taking over.


----------



## Yuyukangkang

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Koarmabar: Jakarta
> Koarmateng: Surabaya
> Koarmatim: Papua


Where in Papua? is that in Sorong, West Papua? As far as I know TNI AL aldy have location for Marine ... 15K marines would be there??? 3rd marine division they said; but today only base defence battalion(Yonmarhanlan XIV) there .


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Yuyukangkang said:


> Where in Papua? is that in Sorong, West Papua? As far as I know TNI AL aldy have location for Marine ... 15K marines would be there??? 3rd marine division they said; but today only base defence battalion(Yonmarhanlan XIV) there .


as i heard the location is in sorong cmiiw


----------



## Kalazan

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Koarmabar: Jakarta
> Koarmateng: Surabaya
> Koarmatim: Papua



Thanks.
once i heard, surabaya will be a headquarter and center fleet will be in Makassar.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Heli Operation Insertion 

@kuadikuat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Oto Melara 76mm Super Rapid Gun live firing test of the Indonesian Navy new Sigma PKR 10514 KRI R.E.Martadinata (331). Credit to Putut Reza.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1757627927818714


----------



## faries

*COMMENTARY: Budget cuts and the TNI’s modernization program*
Imanuddin Razak | The Jakarta Post | Jakarta 
Mon, September 5 2016 | 07:01 am





President Joko Widodo inspects the Imam Bonjol 383 after presiding over a limited Cabinet meeting on board the warship on June 23.(Antara/Setpres-Krishadiyanto)

State budget revisions usually happen because of a number of reasons, most often revenue shortfalls. However, this year’s budget revisions, or cuts to be precise, are different as they have now been made twice. After revising the 2016 state budget in June in line with the slump in the global oil price, the government took further austerity measures late last month to cope with the higher-than-predicted revenue shortfall.

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo issued Presidential Instruction (Inpres) No. 8/2016 on Aug. 26 setting out a second round of budget cuts amounting to Rp 137.6 trillion (about US$10.4 billion) following a projected Rp 219 trillion state revenue shortfall, particularly stemming from low tax revenues, this year. Around Rp 64.7 trillion will be slashed from ministries and state institutions.

The across-the-board budget cuts will have an impact on the Defense Ministry’s budget, which includes spending on the Indonesian Military (TNI). All in all, defense spending will be reduced by some Rp 2.8 trillion this year. The savings will result from efficiencies in operational expenditure worth Rp 1.1 trillion and the rest from efficiencies in other expenditures.

Cost structure-wise, 40 percent of the Defense Ministry/TNI budget is spent on routine spending, such as on salaries for ministry employees and TNI personnel, 20 percent on procurement of military equipment and weaponry and the remaining 40 percent on capital expenditure, including on personnel welfare and housing provision.

In view of the above cost structure, it is therefore next to impossible to cut the routine spending of the Defense Ministry/TNI, unless the country’s economy is really in a bad shape. The only possible way is to cut spending on either the procurement of military equipment and weaponry or capital expenditure,
or both.

However, upon looking further into the current state of TNI equipment and weaponry, it is also nearly impossible to slash the budget for equipment and weapons procurement, at least until the country can meet its commitment to the Minimum Essential Force (MEF) 2024.

Initiated in 1999 in the reform era, the MEF 2024 serves as a basis of transition until Indonesia is able to initiate a military innovation program that will adopt the most advanced military technology to start a revolution in military affairs and which will hopefully transform the TNI into an agile 21st
century force.

Apart from the MEF 2024, President Jokowi’s “global maritime fulcrum” campaign has also added to the complexity of the TNI’s modernization program. The campaign, aimed at strengthening Indonesia’s maritime infrastructure and security apparatus to better propel Indonesia’s economic and political rise, has also led to the commitment to prompt modernization of the military’s equipment and weaponry, particularly that of the Navy.

Also part of the consideration in not reducing the budget for military equipment and weapons procurement is the fact that payment for all these procurements has been made in installments, a commitment to timely payment of which is an essential part of the sustainability of the country’s military modernization program in the future. Otherwise, we may find it difficult to purchase modern military equipment and weapons from top foreign producers as a result of our failure to pay previous installments on time.

Upon observing the above conditions, the last possible resort of the military budget cuts is to slash capital expenditure.

Until now, the Defense Ministry/TNI has been correct in not aggressively pursuing its ambition of providing more housing for its personnel, but using existing housing complexes instead. There have been reports of the eviction of retired officers and their family members from their official residences.

However, this policy must be enforced, especially during an economic crisis like today. Moreover, those official residences have from the beginning been allocated for use by active officers only.

Apart from housing, other programs that have no direct correlation with defense or military affairs should also be cut or postponed. One program in point is the Bela Negara (state defense), which was launched in October last year. The program, which is designed for Indonesian citizens of all backgrounds and income levels, has been initiated and conducted by the Defense Ministry.

Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu has insisted the program is aimed at building national character, instilling discipline and promoting solidarity that could eventually prepare citizens for dealing with threats and playing a role in the event of war. It is also aimed at instilling the country’s Pancasila ideology so that foreign ideas cannot easily corrupt the minds
of citizens.

The program has so far used the Defense Ministry’s budget, with some Rp 45 billion having been earmarked for the first year. Sustainable organization of such a program will certainly need state money although the ministry has insisted that in the future local governments will be expected to foot the bill.

Such a program is indeed important for an archipelagic and pluralistic nation like Indonesia but its organization could be postponed to a later time when the country’s economy has improved, or the ministry could cooperate and share the burden with related ministries, such as the Education Ministry and Social Affairs Ministry, in administering the program.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/09/05/budget-cuts-and-the-tnis-modernization-program.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

Dear All,

After reading so many news regarding our military modernization, there are many new toys in TNI's inventory. Can I just recap all of them? Below is the list of the toys from the last 10 years from *Madokafc*:

Please add info if necessary....

*Army*
1. 112 Leopard 2 mbt
2. 50 Marder1a3
3. 36 Astros 2 mk6 artillery rocket
4. 350 Anoa 2 Apc
5. 120 Komodo 4x4Apc
6. 37 cesar artillery system
7. 12 fennec light helo
8. 8 Apache ah 64e
9. 8 Mi35
10. 16 Mi17v5
11. 24 bell 412 EP
12. 2 regiments worth Starstreak
13. 1 battalion TD2000
14. 1 Battalion Poprad
15. 16 launcher for javelin along with 180 missiles container
16. undisclosed number of NLAW
17. undisclosed number of CR90 anti tank rocket
18. 56 kh178 105mm arty
19. 18 kh179 155 mm arty
20. 150 M113 APC
21. 4 LCU
22. 990 utility trucks
23. undisclosed number 4X4 SUV
24. undisclosed number of Medium altitude UAV

*Navy*
1. 3 Nagabanda class st
2. 8 Kcr 40 class fast attack missile boat
3. 3 Kcr 60 fast attack missile boat
4. 16 40 meter patrol boat
5. 3 light frigate bung tomo class
6. 4 sigma corvette
7. 4 LST
8. 4 LPD
9. 2 Research and survey ship
10. 50 P800 onyx
12. 5Cn 235 mpa
13. 6 bell 412 mpa
14 54 Bmp3f
15. 8 Vampire 122 mm arty rocket
16. 11 Panther Asw helo
17. 4 Cn 212 patrol aircraft
18. 2 PKR Class light frigate
19. 8 light aircraft trainer

*Air Force*
1. 12 Su30/Su 27
2. 24 F16 C/D
3. 11 C295
4. 4 Cn 235 MPA
5. 9 C130H hercules
6. 2 Boeing 737 ex garuda
7. 9 Caracal Ec235
8. 6 Ground station radar
9. 112 APC
10. 16 Super Tucano
11. 16 T50 GE
12. 18 KT1 Won bee
13. 18 Grob Trainer

Additional from me (some are still in plan), please CMIIW:
- 150 M113
- 20 M109A4
- 20 URO Vamtac4x4
- 50 BTR A4M ??
- 10/14 Su-35 ?? 
- undisclosed number of Tank Boat
- undisclosed number of Klewang Class Ship 
- undisclosed number of Indonesian Wulung UAV 
- undisclosed number of Israeli Heron UAV

Please add and correct...if necessary...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

gondes said:


> Dear All,
> 
> After reading so many news regarding our military modernization, there are many new toys in TNI's inventory. Can I just recap all of them? Below is the list of the toys from the last 10 years from *Madokafc*:
> 
> Please add info if necessary....
> 
> *Army*
> 1. 112 Leopard 2 mbt
> 2. 50 Marder1a3
> 3. 36 Astros 2 mk6 artillery rocket
> 4. 350 Anoa 2 Apc
> 5. 120 Komodo 4x4Apc
> 6. 37 cesar artillery system
> 7. 12 fennec light helo
> 8. 8 Apache ah 64e
> 9. 8 Mi35
> 10. 16 Mi17v5
> 11. 24 bell 412 EP
> 12. 2 regiments worth Starstreak
> 13. 1 battalion TD2000
> 14. 1 Battalion Poprad
> 15. 16 launcher for javelin along with 180 missiles container
> 16. undisclosed number of NLAW
> 17. undisclosed number of CR90 anti tank rocket
> 18. 56 kh178 105mm arty
> 19. 18 kh179 155 mm arty
> 20. 150 M113 APC
> 21. 4 LCU
> 22. 990 utility trucks
> 23. undisclosed number 4X4 SUV
> 24. undisclosed number of Medium altitude UAV
> 
> *Navy*
> 1. 3 Nagabanda class st
> 2. 8 Kcr 40 class fast attack missile boat
> 3. 3 Kcr 60 fast attack missile boat
> 4. 16 40 meter patrol boat
> 5. 3 light frigate bung tomo class
> 6. 4 sigma corvette
> 7. 4 LST
> 8. 4 LPD
> 9. 2 Research and survey ship
> 10. 50 P800 onyx
> 12. 5Cn 235 mpa
> 13. 6 bell 412 mpa
> 14 54 Bmp3f
> 15. 8 Vampire 122 mm arty rocket
> 16. 11 Panther Asw helo
> 17. 4 Cn 212 patrol aircraft
> 18. 2 PKR Class light frigate
> 19. 8 light aircraft trainer
> 
> *Air Force*
> 1. 12 Su30/Su 27
> 2. 24 F16 C/D
> 3. 11 C295
> 4. 4 Cn 235 MPA
> 5. 9 C130H hercules
> 6. 2 Boeing 737 ex garuda
> 7. 9 Caracal Ec235
> 8. 6 Ground station radar
> 9. 112 APC
> 10. 16 Super Tucano
> 11. 16 T50 GE
> 12. 18 KT1 Won bee
> 13. 18 Grob Trainer
> 
> Additional from me (some are still in plan), please CMIIW:
> - 150 M113
> - 20 M109A4
> - 20 URO Vamtac4x4
> - 50 BTR A4M ??
> - 10/14 Su-35 ??
> - undisclosed number of Tank Boat
> - undisclosed number of Klewang Class Ship
> - undisclosed number of Indonesian Wulung UAV
> - undisclosed number of Israeli Heron UAV
> 
> Please add and correct...if necessary...


We bought no more than 10 units of P800 Onix and at least 3 has been used for test firing. (1 missed/overshoot, 2 hit)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> We bought no more than 10 units of P800 Onix and at least 3 has been used for test firing. (1 missed/overshoot, 2 hit)



It's already in the list, brother.. 50 P800 Onix

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

gondes said:


> It's already in the list, brother.. 50 P800 Onix


nope


----------



## gondes

Langkasukan said:


> 80% of your military for personal expenses and only 20% for procument of military equipment ... if 60% of your procurement budget is allocated for your operating and maintanance ..Only 40% or only 8% from your total military budget can be allocated for purchasing military equipment ... This is very very small to realize all of your wish list to be a middle power in the region...
> 
> Is there any "off balance" budget to finance your military expenditure as TNI did during Suharto era?
> 
> 
> 
> Above list is Oke ... but, How can you operate that equipments effectively if you have to cut your military budget .. Is it true that you have cancelled or delayed all of your military expansion under MEF2 from 2015 to 2019?



Well..frankly speaking the cut will affect the operation and AFAIK we don't have other funding to balance the budget. During Soeharto era, it was possible as there were many businesses run by TNI. Now? Maybe someone can explain better...

However, our House of Representatives today has deep attention on the MEF, hope their lobby can balance the shortfall caused by the budget cut.


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Priority Programme such as military hardware procurement & training still on despite budget cuts.
*
Program Prioritas TNI AD Tetap Jalan*

Jumat, 26 Agustus 2016 03:11 | Dilihat : 19 | Jurnalis : RED

*JAKARTA (SK) - Program prioritas TNI Angkatan Darat akan tetap berjalan, meskipun Kementerian Pertahanan telah memangkas anggaran untuk instansi TNI.*

*"Pemankasan anggaran pasti akan berpengaruh, tapi program prioritas terus berjalan," tegas Kepala Dinas Penerangan TNI AD, Brigjen TNI Sabrar Fadhilah usai Rakornis TNI Manunggal Membangun Desa (TMMD) ke-97 di Jakarta, Rabu (24/8).*

*Seperti diketahui, pemerintah berencana mengencangkan belanja dalam Anggaran Pendapatan dan Belanja Negara Perubahan (APBN-P) 2016. Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani Indrawati mengambil langkah memangkas anggaran belanja kementerian atau lembaga sebesar Rp65 triliun dan dana transfer daerah sebesar Rp 68,8 triliun.*

*Kementerian Pertahanan termasuk TNI merupakan lembaga yang terkena pemangkasan. TNI AD sendiri relatif kelimpungan menyusul akan adanya pemangkasan anggaran ini.*

*Walau begitu, Fadhilah menegaskan, TNI AD sudah merancang sejumlah program prioritas sebelum mencuat rencana pemangkasan anggaran. Program itu diantaranya pelatihan dan pembelian alat pertahanan seperti tank. Pembelian peralatan pertahanan sudah direncanakan jauh hari dan menyangkut soal kerja sama dengan pihak lain. Selain itu, pada umumnya, alat-alat pertahanan diproduksi berdasarkan pesanan. "Barang pesan sepuluh. Eh, enggak jadi, lima saja. Kan, tidak bisa begitu," ujar Fadihilah.*

*Pemangkasan anggaran, menurut dia, bisa dilakukan pada program-program yang bisa ditunda dan tidak menimbulkan dampak dalam diplomasi ataupun kerja sama dengan pihak lain.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Langkasukan said:


> 80% of your military for personal expenses and only 20% for procument of military equipment ... if 60% of your procurement budget is allocated for your operating and maintanance ..Only 40% or only 8% from your total military budget can be allocated for purchasing military equipment ... This is very very small to realize all of your wish list to be a middle power in the region...
> 
> Is there any "off balance" budget to finance your military expenditure as TNI did during Suharto era?
> 
> 
> 
> Above list is Oke ... but, your air power is still weak .. even if we compare you with Singapore .
> 
> With those massive equipment ...How can you operate it effectively if you have to cut your military budget .. Is it true that you have cancelled or delayed all of your military expansion under MEF2 from 2015 to 2019?
> 
> Any plan to establish a new unit called "rocket and strategic forces" which will operate strategic bomber, S300, or S400 and ICBM with nuclear capability .. as well as Pakistan Military Forces have it.?



look at the capital expenditure, those are about 40 per-cent of the budgets and from there our maintenance funds came from. Twenty per-cents from billion US dollar is around 1,25 billion US dollar, and that's quite big and still a good number for purchasing some equipments. Our defense budget is at least two times much bigger than Malaysia, even though we had more personnel, but our budget is solely for Defense department, unlike Malaysia in which much be spared for Police and other laskar....not to mention our salary base is much lower compared to yours. 

Not, that's just false rumor. The government recently had taking a step back to consolidate their efforts for better purchase and quite from senseless procurement. There is no delay at all, the recent purchase is at least for 11 ASW chopper (signed in Nov 2014), second hands APC (more than 150 M113), second Bintuni class LST (signed since last year), 50 Badak Fire Support Vehicles (the deal is had value for more than 100 million US dollar), more Anoa APC, APC from SSE company for PASKHAS, deals for more KCR 60 valued at more than 200 million US dollar with PT PAL, and among other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yuyukangkang

The budget cut should be on non essential maters; ... just wondering does Sri Mulyani really concerned to our budgeting or ... something else. Sorry ... if OOT ... just curious, coz the things came after she become minister.


----------



## Nike

Yuyukangkang said:


> The budget cut should be on non essential maters; ... just wondering does Sri Mulyani really concerned to our budgeting or ... something else. Sorry ... if OOT ... just curious, coz the things came after she become minister.



if you had economic backgrounds, you will know what will to do with Sinkhole budget, and defense related funds is Sinkhole for every economist....

*Police correctly handled Pondok Indah hostage taking: Hendardi*
Minggu, 4 September 2016 01:45 WIB | 985 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Setara Institute Chief Hendardi said the police have taken the right steps in handling the case of robbery and hostage taking in Pondok Indah in South Jakarta on Saturday.

"The National Police (Polri) acted expeditiously and took the correct steps in handling the robbery and hostage taking incident in Pondoh Indah," Hendardi stated in a written statement released on Saturday.

Hendardi emphasized that the Jakarta Police personnel conducted the operation with due caution and in a professional manner.

Moreover, the police personnel did not apply violence or open fire. The operation to secure the release of the hostages and overpower the hostage takers was managed without any loss of life. 

Hendardi claimed the police officers understood the ground conditions and were able to negotiate, ensuring the safety of victims as well as culprits. 

The chairman of the Young Betawi Intellectuals Community (KIMB), Ramdan Alamsyah, also praised the steps that the police took in handling the case.

Ramdan pointed out that the Jakarta police personnel acted swiftly and were able to ensure that people around the housing complex felt secure.

He stressed that Polri, under the leadership of General Tito Karnavian, showed professionalism.

Earlier on Saturday, Jakarta Police officers foiled an armed robbery attempt and a hostage taking bid at a house owned by Asep Sulaiman in Jalan Bukit Hijau IX No. 17, Pondok Indah, an elite residential area in South Jakarta.

The police arrested two armed hostage takers, AJ and S. The robbers had held hostage four victims who were also successfully secured and taken to hospital for treatment to deal with trauma they underwent.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...-handled-pondok-indah-hostage-taking-hendardi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

other pics about hostage incident in Pondok Indah, there is no Victims in this incident, both the Hostages and the the armed convicts is being handled securely by the Police Forces. Bravo for Indonesian Police.
















the convicts under arrest






Special detachment units assaults the house to secure the hostage after intense negotiation periods










fortunately there is no need for the raids scene in this incidents @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

madokafc said:


> fortunately there is no need for the raids scene in this incidents @Nilgiri



Thats good news for the bad guys!


----------



## pr1v4t33r

^^^ Damn, the robbers are amateurs. They were crying and even asked for some snacks in the midst of the siege by the police. 

@Nilgiri, if you like The Raid, Iko uwais' new movie will be screened at TIFF this september. "Headshot"


----------



## Yuyukangkang

madokafc said:


> if you had economic backgrounds, you will know what will to do with Sinkhole budget, and defense related funds is Sinkhole for every economist....



I don't have economic backgrounds; but I understand logically what Sri did (if what happened is that ...), however ... the thing's MEF would be delayed? hopefully not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Yuyukangkang said:


> I don't have economic backgrounds; but I understand logically what Sri did (if what happened is that ...), however ... the thing's MEF would be delayed? hopefully not.



SBY need 10 years to turned things around and muster some economic success to be able to implement MEF I. Let's just hope for the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yuyukangkang

Wel


pr1v4t33r said:


> SBY need 10 years to turned things around and muster some economic success to be able to implement MEF I. Let's just hope for the best.


Well said pr1v4t33r ... keep the faith up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mengkom

just realize this,
in every pictures of military personnel in this thread..each and every one of them shows good trigger and muzzle discipline..
that something easily overlooked, but i know it is HARD to implement..that's something need to be wired in their brain through endless repetition..that's an indicator of well trained personnel for sure..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patu

GerhardA said:


> Money. It's all business. If the donor pays them to do A, they do A.


Yes that's right.


----------



## mandala

gondes said:


> *Air Force*
> 1. 12 Su30/Su 27
> 2. 24 F16 C/D
> 3. 11 C295
> 4. 4 Cn 235 MPA
> 5. 9 C130H hercules
> 6. 2 Boeing 737 ex garuda
> 7. 9 Caracal Ec235
> 8. 6 Ground station radar
> 9. 112 APC
> 10. 16 Super Tucano
> 11. 16 T50 GE
> 12. 18 KT1 Won bee
> *13. 18 Grob Trainer*


Indonesia purhased an additional 6 units Grob trainer. So the total should be 24 units.

*TNI AU Tambah Grob*

*08 Juni 2015*




Pesawat Latih Dasar Grob dalam proses perakitan (photo : Kaskus Militer)

Enam pesawat Latih Dasar Grob G 120 TP-A menambah kekuatan Skadron Pendidikan 101 sehingga kini jumlah pesawat Gob yang dimiliki TNI AU menjadi 24 unit.

Enam pesawat tambahan dengan registrasi LD-1219 hingga LD-1224 tersebut tiba di Lanud Adisutjipto pada 3 Mei lalu.

Angkasa Magazine no. 9. Juni 2015. Tahun XXV

http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2015/06/tni-au-tambah-grob.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

http://dmc.kemhan.go.id/post-irjen-...ndonesia-tingkatkan-teknologi-pertahanan.html

*Irjen Kemhan : Republik Korea Merupakan Mitra Strategis Indonesia Tingkatkan Teknologi Pertahanan*
Berita Terkini | 2016-09-01 13:56:38 | *47* Kali Dibaca




Jakarta - Inspektur Jenderal (Irjen) Kemhan RI, mengatakan negara Korea Selatan merupakan mitra strategis Indonesia dalam hal upaya peningkatan teknologi pertahanan dan pendukung kesiapan operasional satuan TNI. Oleh sebab itu Korea Selatan diharapkan dapat memberikan manfaat bagi Pemerintah Indonesia untuk mengembangkan kemampuan industri sehingga dapat bersaing dan berkiprah di dunia internasional.

Hal itu diungkapkan Irjen Kemhan, Marsdya TNI Ismono Wijayanto saat sambutan pada forum pertemuan ke 5 Komite Kerjasama Industri Pertahanan (_Defence Industries Coorporation Committee / DICC_ ) Republik Indonesia - Republik Korea, Kamis ( 9/1) di Kantor Ditjen Pothan Kemhan RI, Jakarta.

Irjen Kemhan RI, menekankan tentang nilai strategis kerjasama teknologi dan industri pertahanan kedua negara yang ditunjukan melalui program pembangunan kapal selam dan pengembangan pesawat tempur KFX/IFX. Menurut Irjen, Pemerintah RI menaruh harapan besar bagi keberhasilan kedua program strategis tersebut karena akan menjadi pilar bagi hubungan dan kerjasama yang luas dimasa datang.

Sehubungan dengan forum pertemuan DICC, dijelaskan Irjen Kemhan merupakan implementasi dan tindak lanjut dari MoU antara pemerintah RI dan Republik Korea tentang pembentukan komite bersama kerjasama Industri pertahanan dengan tugas untuk membahas kemajuan kerjasama serta permasalahan di bidang industri pertahanan.

Terkait hasil pertemuan ini, Irjen mengharapkan nantinya akan mempererat hubungan antara industri pertahanan kedua negara dan berkontribusi pada peningkatan baik antara Indonesia dan Korea dimasa yang akan datang.

“ Melalui kerjasama industri pertahanan diharapkan tidak hanya terjadi pada pengadaan alutsista produk korea selatan oleh TNI, akan tetapi dapat dikembangkan menjadi kerjasama yang saling menguntungkan dalam upaya pengembangan industri pertahanan di Indonesia baik dari sisi SDM, fasilitas maupun teknologi, “ Ungkap Irjen Kemhan.

Sementara itu Menteri _Defense Acquisition Program Administration_ (DAPA) Republik Korea, yang sekaligus Ketua Delegasi, Chang Myoung Jin saat pertemuan tersebut mengatakan Indonesia adalah negara satu-satunya dimana Pemerintah Korea telah meluaskan kerjasama industri pertahanan seperti program pesawat T-50, pembangunan kapal selam dan pengembangan pesawat tempur KFX/IFX guna mempererat hubungan kerjasama kedua negara yang terjalin dengan sangat baik.

“ Diharapkan melalui program kerjasama-kerjasama ini Indonesia dan Korea dapat berkembang menjadi negara pemimpin dan sahabat kerjasama di bidang industri pertahanan dikancah internasional,” jelas Menteri DAPA Korea Selatan.

Pada kesempatan pertemuan tersebut juga dilaksanakan penandatanganan protokol hasil pertemuan DICC ke-5, oleh Irjen Kemhan, Marsdya TNI Ismono Wijayanto dengan Menteri DAPA Republik Korea, Chang Myoung Jin. Turut menyaksikan penandatanganan, Dirjen Potensi Pertahanan RI, (Pothan), Timbul Siahaan, dan para Direktur dan pimpinan Industri pertahanan kedua negara. (MAW/JLY).





*Tiga Kapal Patroli Perkuat TNI AL*
Armada TNI AL (Istimewa)

*Jakarta *- Tiga kapal patroli yang memiliki panjang 28 meter (KAL 28 Meter) buatan dalam negeri, "Tesco Indomaritim" memperkuat jajaran TNI Angkatan Laut.

Kapal patroli yang diberi nama KAL Marapas, KAL Lemukutan dan KAL Bunyu dari Tesco Indomaritim itu diserahkan kepada TNI Angkatan Laut melalui acara penyerahan yang dipimpin Asisten Logistik (Aslog) Kasal Laksamana Muda TNI Mulyadi, di Pantai Mutiara, Jakarta Utara, Senin (5/9).

Ketiga kapal tersebut memiliki panjang 28 meter, lebar 5,85 meter, kecepatan maksimum 28 knot, daya tahan hingga 648 Nm (36 jam pada kecepatan 18 knot), berat penuh 70 ton dan diawaki 15 personil ABK.

KAL Marapas akan memperkuat Lantamal IV Tanjung Pinang, KAL Lemukutan memperkuat Lantamal XII Pontianak dan KAL Bunyu memperkuat Lantamal XIII Tarakan.

Dengan dimensi yang relatif kecil, kapal buatan Tesco Indomaritim akan dapat bermanuver dengan lincah, bahkan di alur perairan yang sempit sehingga mudah melakukan pengejaran, pengintaian terhadap berbagai ancaman kejahatan dan pelanggaran hukum dan kedaulatan di laut.

"Kapal-kapal ini dirancang untuk melaksanakan tugas operasi keamanan laut terbatas dan memperkuat pengamanan di sekitar Pangkalan Angkatan Laut," kata Aslog Kasal Laksda TNI Mulyadi.

Menurut dia, ketiga kapal tersebut merupakan hasil pengadaan Dismatal TA 2015. Dengan diserahkannya ketiga kapal tersebut, maka secara langsung akan menambah kekuatan TNI Angkatan Laut dalam menjaga keamanan wilayah perairan Indonesia.

http://www.beritasatu.com/nasional/383733-tiga-kapal-patroli-perkuat-tni-al.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

^^^ Tesco Indomaritm have 2 designs for 28 meter patrol boat. KAL 28 meter Propeller & KAL 28 meter Water Jet. Both have 28 knot speed. In total, there're 14 units built until 2016. 12 units KAL propeller & 2 units KAL water jet.





_Three units in the news above are the propeller version._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Leo 2RI





In Indonesia today, defence procurements are geared toward strengtening national defense industry. We can clearly see this on the big item procurement such as fighter jets with IFX program, Submarine with Changbogo program, Frigate with PKR program, Pindad' Medium tank program, etc. All this programs are working quite well and have shown significant progress.

So, despite budget issue, that will definitely limit our spending power in the near term, money would still be channeled to follow the planned program.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Langkasukan said:


> For me .. your military budget is still not "transparant" and "unclear" compare to other nation in this region (Singapore) and also Australia, India and South Korea, especially in purchasing new assets ..
> 
> Compare this.. .. Australian budget for their 12 new submarines is $50 billion .. it looks huge ,, but that budget is not only to purchase .. but, also include budget for build new facility + maintanance and its operation cost for at least 25 to 30 years for their new submarines... Based on this budget, the cost of purchasing is only $10 billion (or $800 million per unit)..
> 
> So, it is "impossible' if you purchase many assets in last 10 years .. but your military budget is only increaese by less than 10% ... Don't forget that you have also to consider another variable like inflation and depreciation of your IDR ...
> 
> Singapore is a good example .. they plan their military budget consistently every year to meet their objective... So, i doubt that you can achieve your objective under MEF2 if there is no other source like "off budget" to support and finance your military unit..
> 
> In Indonesia .. your military program still to follow budget .. Meanwhile in Singapore and other countries... Budget will follow their military program ...



i doubt you are Malaysian

recently i've discussing with someone in local forum who had the same answer with you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d

He is either singaporean or indonesian gkgkgk....
Are the discussion occur in formil? If it is at formil, could you hint his id in formil, so i can salvo it with bricks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

initial_d said:


> He is either singaporean or indonesian gkgkgk....
> Are the discussion occur in formil? If it is at formil, could you hint his id in formil, so i can salvo it with bricks



the clue is his line 

*In Indonesia .. your military program still to follow budget .. Meanwhile in Singapore and other countries... Budget will follow their military program ...*

no need to salvo him/her, just ohh, i know he/she doesn't need our attention anymore....

something like that is much better for people like them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mengkom

Langkasukan said:


> For me .. your military budget is still not "transparant" and "unclear" compare to other nation in this region (Singapore) and also Australia, India and South Korea, especially in purchasing new assets ..
> 
> Compare this.. .. Australian budget for their 12 new submarines is $50 billion .. it looks huge ,, but that budget is not only to purchase .. but, also include budget for build new facility + maintanance and its operation cost for at least 25 to 30 years for their new submarines... Based on this budget, the cost of purchasing is only $10 billion (or $800 million per unit)..
> 
> So, it is "impossible' if you purchase many assets in last 10 years .. but your military budget is only increaese by less than 10% ... Don't forget that you have also to consider another variable like inflation and depreciation of your IDR ...
> 
> Singapore is a good example .. they plan their military budget consistently every year to meet their objective... So, i doubt that you can achieve your objective under MEF2 if there is no other source like "off budget" to support and finance your military unit..
> 
> In Indonesia .. your military program still to follow budget .. Meanwhile in Singapore and other countries... Budget will follow their military program ...


failed logic
it seems that you are still in denial..you only read _"below 10%"_ but failed to look at *how much it is compared to our GDP year by year*..
our economy steadily growing you know..that _"below 10%"_ is still *nominally huge..*
in fact, even though there is declining in this year budget in terms of percentage, it is still nominally bigger than last year

The above equipment list consist only the assets that *have been delivered until today. so it is not Impossible, AT ALL. that is fact. 
*
unlike your country, our acquisition process is fairly accountable. we have successfully minimize third party involvement in our acquisition program. so, there is no "leakage' in our spending
if you're still not believe just read SIPRI report

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

mengkom said:


> failed logic
> it seems that you are still in denial..you only read _"below 10%"_ but failed to look at *how much it is compared to our GDP year by year*..
> our economy steadily growing you know..that _"below 10%"_ is still *nominally huge..*
> in fact, even though there is declining in this year budget in terms of percentage, it is still nominally bigger than last year
> 
> The above equipment list consist only the assets that *have been delivered until today. so it is not Impossible, AT ALL. that is fact.
> *
> unlike your country, our acquisition process is fairly accountable. we have successfully minimize third party involvement in our acquisition program. so, there is no "leakage' in our spending
> if you're still not believe just read SIPRI report



me thinking he is not Malaysian at all, the same troll who just been banned by waz

the true Malaysian here even not bothered to post in our section at all


----------



## pr1v4t33r

^^^ My approach to any Mal-asia flag members here is to ignore them at their first _"funny"_ comment.

Pindad SPR 2, this sniper rifle can effectively destroy its target within 2km range





CQB exercise, Jakarta Metro Police, Gegana unit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Full afterburner at night

#F16C

@alexsidharta






F16B with maverick






MK Bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Tiga Kapal Patroli Perkuat TNI AL



The said patrol boats, KAL-28 from Tesco Indomaritim

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

anas_nurhafidz said:


> MK Bombs
> 
> View attachment 331745



Does DI have it's own MK82 production line? And I'm curious about whatever happened to BP-250 Kit, any insight?


----------



## NKRI

*TNI Angkatan Laut sent KRI Hasanuddin 366 and CN 235 P861 for Multilateral Exercise Kakadau 2016 , Sydney, Australia.









(http://koarmatim.tnial.mil.id/)*


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

Langkasukan said:


> You can't still convince me .. How can you effectively operate your (new and modern) military assets with the existing budget?
> 
> As I explained before .. refer to military budget in Singapore or Australia .. the cost for acquisition of new main assets (like fighter or naval ships) is relatively low (because buyers can get credit line from sellers)...However, its operation cost (+ training and mantainance) is much higher (in case of Singapore F15SG - SAF should allocate at least USD30- 40 million to support for the operation of each F15SG every year or it is almost 30-40% from its purchasing cost of USD100 million)..
> 
> Yup ... May be .. you can purchase or add new assets like Su-35 etc to modernize and.or to strengthen your military ... but.. I doubt that you can fully utilize it like SAFor RAAF Australia actually did for their fighters




I'm not too concerned with this budget cut...it is only a brief setback. Anyone would agree that Indonesia will be among the world's top economies in a few decades. It may take some time, but Indonesia will get there. Even if the defence budget is always maintained at 1 percent GDP, it will still be quite huge

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mengkom

Langkasukan said:


> You can't still convince me .. How can you effectively operate your (new and modern) military assets with the existing budget?
> 
> As I explained before .. refer to military budget in Singapore or Australia .. the cost for acquisition of new main assets (like fighter or naval ships) is relatively low (because buyers can get credit line from sellers)...However, its operation cost (+ training and mantainance) is much higher (in case of Singapore F15SG - SAF should allocate at least USD5- 10 million to support for the operation of each F15SG every year or it is almost 5-10% from its purchasing cost of USD100 million)..
> 
> Yup ... May be .. you can purchase or add new assets like Su-35 etc to modernize and.or to strengthen your military ... but.. I doubt that you can fully utilize it like SAFor RAAF Australia actually did for their fighters


yeah..*you just believe what you want to believe, right? *
the fact says otherwise, just check previous pages in this thread...You can see various military assets, old and new, eastern or western sourced are still operational in our inventory..

contrary, our particular neighbor need to replace their mig-29 fighter after just 20 years operational.. they need to replace standard issue assault rifle with imported one after less than 20 years of service
this means our maintenance capability is relatively good compared to another country in this region.

keep on trolling..i'm done with you..bye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Javelin Missile Command Launch Unit (CLU). Credit to Rerta Maximiliano.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BJEhFjZBL-p/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

mengkom said:


> contrary, our particular neighbor need to replace their mig-29 fighter after just 20 years operational.. they need to replace standard issue assault rifle with imported one after less than 20 years of service
> this means our maintenance capability is relatively good compared to another country in this region.


I don't get it... They just let down of one of the best dogfighters ever made..

Such a shame, if you ask me..


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Navy Sigma PKR 10514 KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata (331) at Tanjung Wangi Port - Banyuwangi East Java. All photos credited to Yeya Kemboetz.
















https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ9xiqMBlvz/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ9xyFGh_yq/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BJt90_ZBtSt/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Airborne Tactical Extraction Platform
_AirTEP is engineered for use in harsh conditions. Heavy duty aluminum and stainless steel components provide strength and durability. Kevlar webbing delivers maximum safety for personnel and exceptional thermal, chemical and abrasion resistance. Designed for most helicopters the AirTEP is a global solution to rescue operations in any extreme environment._






The AirTEP is ideal for insertion/extraction for up to 10 personnel; for long range rescue, hazmat scenarios, hostage rescue, personnel rescue (mountain, rooftop, mud slides, fire, flooding, etc.). The platform has the ability to accommodate 2-3 stretchers and also includes room for medical personnel to attend to the victims.






Material resistance in harsh conditions is • certified by GAM EG 13 procedures (dry and damp temperature, saline environment) andFAR 25 procedures (fire resistance)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

mandala said:


> Indonesian Navy Sigma PKR 10514 KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata (331) at Tanjung Wangi Port - Banyuwangi East Java. All photos credited to Yeya Kemboetz.


 when all weapons will be fully installed??





Before ^




(garuda Militer)
After - AMX VCI by Pindad ^
---------
Sorry if repost


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian peacekeeper in South Sudan conducting patrol to secure perimeter





Salam dari Markas Komando Paspampres

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

^^^

What is the name of those armored vehicles?


----------



## kaka404

GraveDigger388 said:


> ^^^
> 
> What is the name of those armored vehicles?


if you're talking about this one


pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 331890


those are cadillac gage commando scout 
a somewhat rare armored vehicles


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Mechanised Infantry Battalion 203 / Arya Kemuning


----------



## GraveDigger388

kaka404 said:


> if you're talking about this one
> 
> those are cadillac gage commando scout
> a somewhat rare armored vehicles



What's in those turrets?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Wah wah Leopard RI udah live firing di martapura

Video dan foto besok keknya


----------



## GraveDigger388

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Wah wah Leopard RI kita udah live firing di martapura
> 
> Video dan foto besok keknya



So.... 120mm shells are in stock and ready to be fielded?


----------



## mandala

-deleted post-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mandala said:


> Live firing test of the Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI 120mm gun. Credit to toerestu.


Great pict. Just adding some color correction...

Feel the Power...






Handsome beast





Watching bunch of Leo 2RI move to their firing position

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

Other than programmable HE round, hopefully we will get DM63 for anti armor purpose


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Wkwkwkw bocor alus,keduluan euy 

KRI REM 331 Interior

@originaluploader

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GraveDigger388

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Wkwkwkw bocor alus,keduluan euy
> 
> KRI REM 331 Interior
> 
> @originaluploader
> 
> View attachment 332022
> View attachment 332023
> View attachment 332024
> View attachment 332025


Cozier than my rent room.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Rencana Kerja Pemerintah (RKP) untuk kementerian pertahanan Tahun 2017
_Tidak termasuk belanja pegawai & barang operasional. Total pagu indikatif 104 Triliun_.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kalazan

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Wkwkwkw bocor alus,keduluan euy
> 
> KRI REM 331 Interior
> 
> @originaluploader
> 
> View attachment 332022
> View attachment 332023
> View attachment 332024
> View attachment 332025



Room for Ship Commander


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesian air force chief holds talks with counterparts from nine countries*
Rabu, 7 September 2016 02:23 WIB | 634 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Air Force Chief of Staff Marshal Agus Supriatna held bilateral meetings with his counterparts from nine ASEAN member states at Hotel Ambarukmo in Yogyakarta on Tuesday.

The bilateral meetings took place prior to the opening of the 13th ASEAN Air Force Chiefs Conference (AACC) held in Yogyakarta from September 6 to 9, chief of the Indonesian Air Forces information service Commodore Jemi Trisonjaya said in a press statement released on Tuesday.

Commander of the Royal Cambodian Air General Soeung Samnang was the first ASEAN air force chief to hold bilateral talks with Marshal Agus Supriatna, he said.

At the meeting, the two air force chiefs of staff agreed to forge the existing relations, he said adding that among the potential areas of cooperation that the two countries can pursue in the future are exchange of officers' visit and education. 

In addition, they also warmly welcomed the theme of the AACC which they saw as "very actual" particularly when it comes to an agreement to adopt standard operating procedure (SOP) for natural disaster mitigation and joint use of ASEAN Air Force website. 

After receiving the Cambodian air force chief of staff, Marshal Agus Supriatna later received his counterparts from Laos, Brunei Darussalam, Malaysia, Myanmar, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Vietnam.(*)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

pr1v4t33r said:


> Great pict. Just adding some color correction...
> 
> Feel the Power...
> View attachment 332018
> 
> 
> Handsome beast
> View attachment 332032
> 
> 
> Watching bunch of Leo 2RI move to their firing position
> View attachment 332021



WAOOOOO use old btr 50 as target and see the pooooweerrrrr


----------



## faries

T for Tinombala Operation. Soldier from Raider TNI onboard KRI Tanjung Kambani 971 sailing from Poso to Makassar.
Repost from @yousadbp





KRI Bung Tomo-357 in the Mediterranean sea.
Photo credit : auliaramadia.













Washing tank after practice. Credit to Yonkav1

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

credit to ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

CAE C-130H Full-Mission Simulator





Royal Australian Air Force C-130 J Trainer/ Simulator (for illustration), succeed the previous version.

*Indonesian Air Force takes delivery of CAE-built ex-RAAF C-130H simulator*






CAE today announced that the Indonesian Air Force has recently taken delivery and accepted for training a CAE-built C-130H full-mission simulator that was previously in-service with the Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF).

The Indonesian Air Force has acquired nine ex-RAAF C-130H aircraft along with the CAE-built simulator as part of a government-to-government agreement established several years ago. Airbus Group Australia Pacific, the prime contractor responsible for delivery of five of the C-130H aircraft along with spares and simulator, subcontracted CAE Australia to relocate the C-130H simulator and to provide the training facility to house it.

The CAE-built C-130H full-mission simulator is now installed and ready-for-training in the new facility, which is an extension of the Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angatan Udara (TNI-AU) C-130 training facility located at Halim Airbase near Jakarta.

"We are pleased to support the Government of Australia and Airbus in completing the transfer of the C-130H simulator to the Indonesian Air Force," said Peter Redman, Vice President and General Manager, CAE Asia/Pacific, Defence & Security. "We have maintained and serviced this C-130H simulator since its entry into training with the RAAF more than 15 years ago so it still has many years of service remaining to support the safe, efficient training of Indonesian Air Force C-130H aircrews."

http://www.asiapacificdefencereport...ex-RAAF-C-130H-simulator#.V89gpa2DioE.twitter






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=936612886447055





PKR WARSHIP: High-tech missile-guided destroyer escort frigate
(The Jakarta Post/ Liza Yosephine). Credit to FB of Lembaga Keris.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> credit to ori uploader
> 
> View attachment 332082



A cop using SS? What a rare sight..


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Wkwkwkw bocor alus,keduluan euy
> 
> KRI REM 331 Interior
> 
> @originaluploader
> 
> View attachment 332022



Tactical Karaoke Room.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

GraveDigger388 said:


> A cop using SS? What a rare sight..


some police use SS2 varian... Brimob, or Unamid in darfur


----------



## faries

Police adopt SS2 V5 for their FPU in Sudan since 2012. Its replace Styer AUG 3 that they use in some duty rotation. CMIIW @GraveDigger388


----------



## patu

In peaces time, we make a strategic plan and select the very needed thing including the very needed weapon. In this time we use to think the basic thought about how to defend our proudly homeland. Some thing like what is better to depend another power(seek for allies and weapons) or not ; ....

As the result many outsider could not easily understand our difence power and strategy. But believe we have that ability and resources to difend our home land.
What obout yours?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force Den Bravo 90 New P6 ATAV Vehicle. Credit to skyshieldstwo.


----------



## faries

*KOPASKA - Disegani, Dikagumi, Dihormati *
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

Yeah, I threw a bit of sarcasm in that sentence but, often times I see they boast about their HK...

Just saying, just take it with a grain of salt

@faries @mejikuhibiu


----------



## initial_d

GraveDigger388 said:


> Yeah, I threw a bit of sarcasm in that sentence but, often times I see they boast about their HK...
> 
> Just saying, just take it with a grain of salt
> 
> @faries @mejikuhibiu


There's reason why the operator (TNI/POLRI) still purchase foreign assault rifles, that something Pindad should think About it, Pindad need fresh young people to design their new weapons, not just upgrading and improve FN CARBINE/SS1 platform, it need new technique, new design and material on their weapons such as polymer base chassis, non reciprocating charging handle, short stroke gas piston sistem, ambidextrous handling etc etc.......there are lots of homework for Pindad to perfect their weapons system


----------



## GraveDigger388

initial_d said:


> There's reason why the operator (TNI/POLRI) still purchase foreign assault rifles, that something Pindad should think About it, Pindad need fresh young people to design their new weapons, not just upgrading and improve FN CARBINE/SS1 platform, it need new technique, new design and material on their weapons such as polymer base chassis, non reciprocating charging handle, short stroke gas piston sistem, ambidextrous handling etc etc.......there are lots of homework for Pindad to perfect their weapons system



Of course but, is SS2 Bullpup concept just a myth?


----------



## initial_d

GraveDigger388 said:


> Of course but, is SS2 Bullpup concept just a myth?


I never seen A working Pindad bullpup myself, if Pindad want to make A bullpup rifle, i suggest they bought Desert Tech bulpup rifle design and copy rights rather than tryin to convert fnc base chassis to bullpup, save time on research, especially this desert tech bullpup rifle applied new technologies and design, even better than IWI TAVOR X95, at least from My point of view.


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

initial_d said:


> I never seen A working Pindad bullpup myself, if Pindad want to make A bullpup rifle, i suggest they bought Desert Tech bulpup rifle design and copy rights rather than tryin to convert fnc base chassis to bullpup, save time on research, especially this desert tech bullpup rifle applied new technologies and design, even better than IWI TAVOR X95, at least from My point of view.



...aaand everyone's gonna say that it's a carbon copy of Desert whatever.. Just like when they say SS1=FNC...

#rant


----------



## initial_d

GraveDigger388 said:


> ...aaand everyone's gonna say that it's a carbon copy of Desert whatever.. Just like when they say SS1=FNC...
> 
> #rant


At least it's faaaarr better than Vita berapi rite hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

On top of Leopard 2RI, under the foggy sky of Martapura









3 days ago, Leopard 2RI moving to Puslatpur Kodiklat TNI-AD, Martapura




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1670780073239152

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GraveDigger388

initial_d said:


> At least it's faaaarr better than Vita berapi rite hahaha


Yeah.

My point is, we have to start to create something FROM THE SCRATCH, and IMPLEMENT IT. Starting from a simple Bullpup, for example. Not that we have never done it, but it needs to be get stared at for real. I mean, if something doesn't feel right (in this case, domestically made firearms), then give some feedback.

Speaking of, does SS3 have entered service?

PS: I don't mean to discredit anyone, nor I "play smartass".


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Today View, PT DI

Basarnas Dauphin
Army Fennec
Airforce Caracal






Panen Helikopter

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesia Acquires Nine Australian Used C-130H Aircraft And Full Mission Simulator*





Indonesian Air Force C-130H aircraft
- A +
The Indonesian Air Force has recently taken delivery and accepted for training a CAE-built C-130H full-mission simulator that was previously in-service with the Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF).

The Indonesian Air Force has acquired nine ex-RAAF C-130H aircraft along with the CAE-built simulator as part of a government-to-government agreement established several years ago. Airbus Group Australia Pacific, the prime contractor responsible for delivery of five of the C-130H aircraft along with spares and simulator, subcontracted CAE Australia to relocate the C-130H simulator and to provide the training facility to house it, CAE said in a statement Wednesday.

The CAE-built C-130H full-mission simulator is now installed and ready-for-training in the new facility, which is an extension of the Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angatan Udara (TNI-AU) C-130 training facility located at Halim Airbase near Jakarta.

"We are pleased to support the Government of Australia and Airbus in completing the transfer of the C-130H simulator to the Indonesian Air Force," said Peter Redman, Vice President and General Manager, CAE Asia/Pacific, Defence & Security.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/17...craft_And_Full_Mission_Simulator#.V9AgWiNRXqA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Todaya view, Komodo Line Production at PT PINDAD

@original uploader







Panen Komodo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Mean looking, Badak 6x6 FSV





Submarine production facilities under construction at PT.PAL

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GraveDigger388

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Todaya view, Komodo Line Production at PT PINDAD
> 
> @original uploader
> 
> View attachment 332173
> 
> 
> Panen Komodo



Badass looking giants!! Hope they'll be produced massively and be used as organic multipurpose vehicles for every unit.


----------



## faries

Harvesting season...October is close...any information on medium tank progress?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> Harvesting season...October is close...any information on medium tank progress?


Final mockup will be displayed at Indo Defense 2016. Prototype will be rolled out at turkish defense exhibition in 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Big ammo






_Kepala Pussenkav Thailand mengunjungi PT Pindad











_
they interested with Komodo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Video:* _https://scontent-sin6-1.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/14292688_880270102105946_1572232711_s.mp4_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

^^

Potato cam quality and I wonder why people still use portrait orientation when recording videos


----------



## faries

RI-Malaysia Border Security Task Force at Long Bulan Post.






*
Old Hercules Undergoing Flight Test After Total Repair*

VIVA.co.id - Aircraft type Hercules C-130B / A 1303 from Air Force Squadron 32 Malang in repair undergoing flight test in Military Airport Bandung Husein Sastranegara.

The plane, which was undergoing repairs since January 2016 it is targeted for completion in September 2016 and carried out by aircraft manufacturing company from neighboring country Malaysia Airod.

"All systems checked over, he is eligible to fly, this is the first, for this year there are five aircraft. We renew airframe, engine. It's a tough job," Dankoharmat Air Force, Air Vice-Marshal TNI Robert Sotter Marut at Lanud Husein Sastranegara Bandung, Wednesday, September 7, 2016.

Improvements in air-old nearly 60 years in between, replacement Outer Wing TCTO 1039, replacement Center Wing Rainbow fittings and all machines Truss Mount and Fuselage Main Structure.

"The condition of the aircraft we defend like the time was new. His base in Malang, but he flew throughout Indonesia, even abroad for training," he said.

Meanwhile, Project Manager Airod, Mior Hamdan added, the Hercules is already time to undergo repairs. In fact, had to undergo an upgrade to improve the quality of the machine.

The engine repair among other things, removing 16 Assy T-56-A-7 were replaced with Servicable Allison T-56-A15, implement Hot Section Inspection and repair 4 Assy T56-A-15 age 2,500 flying hours.

Changing the system of Gas Turbine Compressor (GTC) with GTCP system 85-180 L and Environmental Control System (ECS) Module.

"This aircraft can not fly. It retrovit, to be replaced all its wairing, structure. Upgrade Bionic System, Auto Pilot and acceleration Power Unit (APU)," said Mior.

http://nasional.news.viva.co.id/new...ules-gaek-tes-terbang-setelah-perbaikan-total

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

Save the date..
*7th INDO DEFENCE 2016 Expo & Forum*
November 2 - 5, 2016






*IHS Jane*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Rear Driver's Night Vision Camera of the Leopard 2RI can be seen from this photo. Credit to Gilang Ramadhan.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BKDEFYvjKV5/


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 332294
> 
> View attachment 332336


Prepare for Armada Jaya Exercise?


----------



## skyhigh88

*PINDAD's Anoa Amphibious in Indonesia Business and Development (IBD) Expo 2016 *
JCC Senayan, Jakarta
September 8, 2016
Detikfinance

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

The oblivious size of those propellers irks me..


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

GraveDigger388 said:


> The oblivious size of those propellers irks me..


Same feel, i guess that not final design

Setelah Faskasel, Dermaga kapsel juga sedang tahap pembangunan 

@originaluploader

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Plan procurement of AW101 is on again.

*TNI AU lirik lagi Heli AW-101 meski pernah ditolak Jokowi*

Reporter : Yulistyo Pratomo






M*erdeka.com - *Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Udara (TNI AU) kembali mengajukan pembelian helikopter baru untuk keperluan operasional. Heli yang diajukan kepada pemerintah berjenis AgustaWestland AW101, heli yang pernah ditolak Presiden Joko Widodo beberapa waktu lalu.

Kabar pembelian ini diakui oleh Kepala Dinas Penerangan TNI Angkatan Udara (Kadispenau) Marsekal Pertama Jemi Tri Sonjaya. Sejauh ini, pihaknya hanya mengajukan teknis yang dibutuhkan.

"Ya kita hanya ajukan spek saja. Indikasi teknis, berkaitan heli untuk transportasi," ujar Jemi saat dikonfirmasi merdeka.com, Kamis (8/9).

Meski begitu, TNI AU menyerahkan sepenuhnya proses pembelian heli tersebut kepada Kementerian Pertahanan. Sayangnya, Jemi enggan menyebutkan jumlah heli yang akan dipakai untuk angkutan personel itu.

"Mengajukan saja. Kita serahkan kepada kebijakan pemerintah. Disesuaikan dengan anggaran," sahutnya.

Rencana pembelian helikopter AW 101 ini sendiri sempat menuai kontorversi di Indonesia, tepatnya November 2015 lalu. Ketika itu TNI AU mengungkapkan keinginannya untuk membeli heli khusus VIP untuk kepentingan kepala negara saat melakukan kunjungan ke daerah.

Tidak sedikit yang menentang rencana pembelian tersebut, dan meminta agar TNI AU melirik PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) untuk membeli helikopter. Apalagi, perusahaan pelat merah itu mengaku bisa membuat heli sesuai dengan kebutuhan militer. Setelah menuai perdebatan panjang, Presiden Joko Widodo akhirnya membatalkan helikopter buatan Italia-Inggris tersebut.

Heli AgustaWestland AW-101 versi VVIP mempunyai kabin penumpang yang bisa menampung 13 sampai 30 orang penumpang. Selain itu, heli menyanggupi jarak tempuh 570 mil dan ketahanan terbang 5 jam.

Tak hanya itu, heli ini juga berukuran panjang 19,53 meter dan tinggi 6.62 meter.

Sementara kecepatan heli ini, 278 km/jam dengan speed 150 knot atau 167 mph. Dan heli ini bisa terbang di atas dengan capaian 4.575 meter atau 15.000 kaki. Mesin yang dipakai 3x Rolls-Royce Turbomeca RTM322-01.

Harga dasar perkiraan helikopter ini USD 18,2 juta atau sekitar Rp 238.602.000.000 (asumsi kurs Rp 13.110).

http://m.merdeka.com/peristiwa/tni-au-lirik-lagi-heli-aw-101-meski-pernah-ditolak-jokowi.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Prepare for Armada Jaya Exercise?


From what i read, our LPD's will not take part in this excercise, maybe i'm wrong. But as we all know, regardless of the event, our striking fleets are usually stationed there most of the time 



GraveDigger388 said:


> The oblivious size of those propellers irks me..





anas_nurhafidz said:


> Same feel, i guess that not final design



The propeller design leaves a lot to be desired, but they bring speed and agility in the water. 12 knot or around 20 km/hour. That speed is already above avarage for most amphibious APC/IFV.



mandala said:


> Plan procurement of AW101 is on again.


Asal nggak blunder aja kayak kemaren bilang beli heli untuk Kepresidenan/VVIP. Since the president obviously didn't like the premise of him wasting defense funds for his own comfort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

pr1v4t33r said:


> Asal nggak blunder aja kayak kemaren bilang beli heli untuk Kepresidenan/VVIP. Since the president obviously didn't like the premise of him wasting defense funds for his own comfort.


Well there is also news that the Vice President showing signs that he would not give the greenlight again to this plan purchase. Anyway the Defence Ministry will look into the Air Force request.

8 September 2016 13:40

*Kemhan kaji permintaan TNI AU beli helikopter AW-101*

Reporter : Yulistyo Pratomo






*Merdeka.com - *Kementerian Pertahanan tengah mengkaji permintaan Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Udara (TNI AU) untuk membeli helikopter baru, yakni AgustaWestland AW-101. Pembelian tersebut dilakukan untuk kepentingan operasional angkut personel.

"Surat permintaan sudah kami terima dari TNI AU, kini Kementerian Pertahanan sedang mengkaji," ungkap Kepala Pusat Komunikasi Publik Kementerian Pertahanan, Brigadir Jenderal Djundan Eko Bintoro, saat dikonfirmasi merdeka.com, Kamis (8/9).

Surat permintaan itu diajukan TNI beberapa minggu lalu. Jumlah yang diinginkan hanya 1 unit. "Suratnya datang beberapa minggu lalu, pastinya lupa tanggal. Jadi itu sedang dikaji," pungkasnya.

Sebelumnya, TNI AU kembali mengajukan pembelian helikopter baru untuk keperluan operasional. Kabar pembelian ini diakui oleh Kepala Dinas Penerangan TNI Angkatan Udara (Kadispenau) Marsekal Pertama Jemi Tri Sonjaya. Sejauh ini, pihaknya hanya mengajukan teknis yang dibutuhkan.

"Ya kita hanya ajukan spek saja. Indikasi teknis, berkaitan heli untuk transportasi," ujar Jemi saat dikonfirmasi merdeka.com, Kamis (8/9).

Meski begitu, TNI AU menyerahkan sepenuhnya proses pembelian heli tersebut kepada Kementerian Pertahanan. Sayangnya, Jemi enggan menyebutkan jumlah heli yang akan dipakai untuk angkutan personel itu.

"Mengajukan saja. Kita serahkan kepada kebijakan pemerintah. Disesuaikan dengan anggaran," sahutnya.

http://m.merdeka.com/peristiwa/kemhan-kaji-permintaan-tni-au-beli-helikopter-aw-101.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Inside PINDAD's Anoa2 6x6 Amphibious





Indonesian Aerospace products on IBD Expo 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> The propeller design leaves a lot to be desired, but they bring speed and agility in the water. 12 knot or around 20 km/hour. That speed is already above avarage for most amphibious APC/IFV.



Thrust-to-weight ratio. Other Amphibious Vehicles are only 2 to 4 knots slower, while being almost TWO TIMES HEAVIER in weight. That's the particular thing that I don't get.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

GraveDigger388 said:


> Thrust-to-weight ratio. Other Amphibious Vehicles are only 2 to 4 knots slower, while being almost TWO TIMES HEAVIER in weight. That's the particular thing that I don't get.



Take a look from different perspective, since PINDAD want to utilize ANOA as a common armored vehicle platform and want to retain most of its basic characteristics such as weight and speed. We can't really compare this to bigger IFV that has larger room for bigger engine, etc.

For what it is, ANOA2 6x6 amphibious is definitely a fast swimmer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> Take a look from different perspective, since PINDAD want to utilize ANOA as a common armored vehicle platform and want to retain most of its basic characteristics such as weight and speed. We can't really compare this to bigger IFV that has larger room for bigger engine, etc.
> 
> For what it is, ANOA2 6x6 amphibious is definitely a fast swimmer.



I don't wanna sound like I'm taking it for granted, but I do have some suggestions for Anoa;

IF only the windshield was removed completely (driver's vision via panoramic prism/camera, just like retrofitted AMX), and the nose was shaped as glacis, there would be big enough room to accomodate bigger engine. Driver is either sit at the left or right side, the engine is housed at the opposite side.
Kinda like 6x6 version of this:






Just my point of view.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

GraveDigger388 said:


> IF only the windshield was removed completely (driver's vision via panoramic prism/camera, just like retrofitted AMX), and the nose was shaped as glacis, there would be big enough room to accomodate bigger engine. Driver is either sit at the left or right side, the engine is housed at the opposite side. Kinda like 6x6 version of this:



I don't know whether that technically possible or even worth a try. But we can expect Pindad to develop 8x8 platform after the medium tank project. Maybe by then, PINDAD would have proper and adequate resources and expertise to pull thing together nicely.


----------



## mengkom

skyhigh88 said:


> *PINDAD's Anoa Amphibious in Indonesia Business and Development (IBD) Expo 2016 *
> JCC Senayan, Jakarta
> September 8, 2016
> Detikfinance


The propeller looks like a giant hair dryer


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> I don't know whether that technically possible or even worth a try. But we can expect Pindad to develop 8x8 platform after the medium tank project. Maybe by then, PINDAD would have proper and adequate resources and expertise to pull thing together nicely.



If it ain't possible, there wouldn't be Badak, my friend... Just heighten the profile a bit and voila..

But yeah, probably just save the effort for 8x8..


----------



## pr1v4t33r

GraveDigger388 said:


> But yeah, probably just save the effort for 8x8..



Indeed. As for today, PINDAD just want to make Anoa to be able to swim with agile movement on the water. For comparison, VAB only have 7 km/h speed on the water while Anoa2 6x6 amphibious, 20 km/h. That's a huge gap and already a feat for PINDAD. A quick win!

Maybe anyone can put some data for comparison of other amphibious APC/IFV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

dari http://arc.web.id/berita/746-tni-au-ajukan-kembali-pembelian-aw-101

Untuk VVIP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Untuk VVIP





> Dalam pemberitaan Kompas, TNI-AU menyebutkan Helikopter tersebut diperuntukan bukan untuk VVIP, melainkan untuk angkut berat. _http://arc.web.id/berita/746-tni-au-ajukan-kembali-pembelian-aw-101_



Yet they didn't describe it as such. The important thing is what being perceived in public, so this statement is clever. And will give higher change for this procurement to be approved. Just don't put mr.president on a hot seat, or he'll cancel this immediately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Kapal Tanker TNI AL BaruDua orang prajurit TNI AL mengamati Kapal Perang Republik Indonesia (KRI) Tarakan-905 ketika akan sandar di Dermaga Madura Ujung, Koarmatim, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Kamis (8/9/2016). KRI Tarakan-905 produksi PT Dok dan Perkapalan Kodja Bahari (persero) merupakan jenis kapal Bantu Cair Minyak (BCM) akan memperkuat jajaran Satuan Kapal Bantu (Satban) Koarmatim. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)









Kapal Tanker TNI AL BaruPangarmatim Laksamana Muda TNI Darwanto (kedua kiri) berada di anjungan Kapal Perang Republik Indonesia (KRI) Tarakan-905 ketika tiba di Dermaga Madura Ujung, Koarmatim, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Kamis (8/9/2016). KRI Tarakan-905 produksi PT Dok dan Perkapalan Kodja Bahari (persero) merupakan jenis Kapal Bantu Cair Minyak (BCM) yang akan memperkuat jajaran Satuan Kapal Bantu (Satban) Koarmatim. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)







Lawan Perambah Cagar BiosferPersonel Batalyon Komando 462 Paskhas bersenjata lengkap mengikuti operasi gabungan Satgas Siaga Darurat Kebakaran Hutan dan Lahan Riau untuk penegakan hukum di Cagar Biosfer Giam Siak Kecil-Bukit Batu di Provinsi Riau, Selasa (6/9/2016). Satgas dalam operasi penegakan hukum di cagar biosfer berhasil mengantongi identitas para perambah, menyita barang bukti seperti gergaji mesin dan membakar gubuk-gubuk ilegal di kawasan konservasi itu. (ANTARA FOTO/FB Anggoro)









Lawan Perambah Cagar BiosferPersonel gabungan dari Satgas Siaga Darurat Kebakaran Hutan dan Lahan Riau membakar gubuk perambah saat operasi penegakan hukum di Cagar Biosfer Giam Siak Kecil-Bukit Batu di Provinsi Riau, Selasa (6/9/2016). Satgas dalam operasi penegakan hukum di cagar biosfer berhasil mengantongi identitas para perambah, menyita barang bukti seperti gergaji mesin dan membakar gubuk-gubuk ilegal di kawasan konservasi itu. (ANTARA FOTO/FB Anggoro)
*Indonesia pushes for ASEAN-Japan maritime partnership*
Kamis, 8 September 2016 11:29 WIB | 789 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia is pushing for strengthening cooperation in maritime and human resource fields between the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) members and Japan since they can be regional partners.

Indonesian president Joko Widodo (Jokowi) gave a call for this at the 19th ASEAN-Japan Summit at the National Convention Center, Vientiane, Laos, on Wednesday.

He said he considered Japan an important partner of ASEAN member countries.

"For more than forty years, the partnership between ASEAN and Japan has proven strong and has contributed to peace, regional stability and achievement of common welfare," he underlined.

He reminded that this long partnership was the main capital on which ASEAN and Japan can build further to ensure that people reap the real benefits.

He counseled that concrete cooperation needs to be boosted in two sectors in the future.

"First is the maritime sector. The ASEAN region and Japan are connected through strategic waters which are economically very valuable. In view of that, maritime connectivity in the region would lead to a more connected and integrated region, making it conducive for economic growth," he argued.

President Joko Widodo also stressed to enhance cooperation in developing reliable human resources to support the development in ASEAN and Japan. This needs to be done through technological and vocational development.

"ASEAN and Japan must push for cooperation to increase the quality of education, including vocational training, technical training, business management and technological development as well as youth and students' exchange programs," he elaborated.

On this occasion, President Joko Widodo also touched on the popularity of "Manga," a Japanese creative work that has been popular across the world.

He hoped that people would not only know "Manga" but will also benefit directly from the partnership between ASEAN and Japan.

"Most of us certainly know the "Manga" comic books well and perhaps also like it. Manga readers in Indonesia are the second biggest in the world after those in Finland. I hope my people will not only know Manga but also feel directly the benefit of ASEAN-Japan partnership," he commented.

At the forum, President Jokowi was flanked by Coordinating Minister for Political, Security and Legal Affairs Wiranto, Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi, Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukito and Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung.

After the 19th ASEAN-Japan summit, Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi told reporters that at the meeting, President Joko Widodo appreciated the program carried out by the Japanese government, namely JENESYS 2.0 that was launched in April 2005 to replace its previous version.

"For 2016, an allocation has been made for 250 students from Indonesia. Thus, in 2016, 250 participants from Indonesia will benefit from the JENESYS program, which is a bonding factor in the relationship between ASEAN and Japan," she underscored.(*)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Delivery of Leopard 2 RI MBTs to Indonesia to be completed early in 2017

Indonesia has taken delivery of 24 of the 61 Leopard 2 RI (Republic of Indonesia) main battle tanks (MBTs) ordered from Rheinmetall Defence in December 2012, sources told _IHS Jane's_ on 8 September. The balance of 37 MBTs would be delivered in two tranches, concluding in March 2017, the sources added.

The tanks form part of a USD280 million contract encompassing the Leopard 2 RIs, 42 Leopard 2+ MBTs - standard Leopard 2 A4s with the addition of a bustle-mounted air conditioning system - 42 upgraded Marder 1A3 infantry fighting vehicles, and 11 armoured recovery and engineering vehicles from surplus German Army stocks.

_http://www.janes.com/article/63546/...ts-to-indonesia-to-be-completed-early-in-2017_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

http://www.thejakartapost.com/multi...-missile-guided-destroyer-escort-frigate.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Old Indonesian Vehicle, thanks to Bill Murray and Alif Rafik Khan






The picture was taken in October 1965 and it show a movement by Indonesian Army in the streets of Jakarta after the failed coup - allegedly initiated - by the Indonesian Communist Party (PKI). First one, a Toyota Land Cruiser ambulance from the 1960's, then a Daimler Ferret armoured car, and then an Alvis Saladin (FV601) armoured car.












Another Alvis Saladin (FV601) armoured car. It's a six-wheeled armoured car built by Alvis, and fitted with a 76mm gun. Used extensively by the British Army, it replaced the AEC Armoured Car that had been in service since World War II.












This one is a Soviet GAZ-69, probably a personnel carrier or maybe a load carrier. GAZ-69 is a four-wheel drive light truck, produced by GAZ (ГАЗ, or Gorkovsky Avtomobilnyi Zavod, Gorky Automobile Factory) between 1953 and 1956 and then by UAZ, in 1956–1972, though all of these cars were commonly known as GAZ-69s. Extremely popular in the Soviet Union, it was copied by a number of foreign companies




A Canadian Chevrolet CGT Artillery Tractor used in a military parade of Indonesian troops in front of Governor Palace in Yogyakarta, 1948. At that time the "Gubernuran" (as it was known, and still are) used as a residence by the President of the Republic of Indonesia, Ir. Soekarno. The Canadian Chevrolet CGT Artillery Tractor came with both a fully armored cabin and a partly armored one. The picture itself was taken by Charles Breijer

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Prepare for Armada Jaya Exercise 2016










Armatim Today pic

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GraveDigger388

Langkasukan said:


> Better to design another one which will have more specific purpose for marines....



Wouldn't be a problem after the concept of 8x8 meets the light of the day. Just like LAV or BTR..


----------



## mengkom

Langkasukan said:


> Better to design another one which will have more specific purpose for marines....


Simplicity and commonality has it own merits

FYI, landing operation is just a small fraction of the whole campaign
Most of the time the propeller will not be used
I'd rather keep the original anoa design, but modified with modular propeller which can be drop when the APC has been landed on the shore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yuyukangkang

Langkasukan said:


> Better to design another one which will have more specific purpose for marines....


Step by step ... we'll get there ...


----------



## radialv

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 332552
> 
> View attachment 332558
> 
> View attachment 332545


KRI 358 have different vertical launch tube?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

radialv said:


> KRI 358 have different vertical launch tube?


such a revelation, right?

But no

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

radialv said:


> KRI 358 have different vertical launch tube?



Gak ada yang beda. Sama ajah,ketutupan doank itu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

So... looks like that Anoa2 6x6 amphibious will be used by PASKHAS




And this amphibious APC will be part of 119 units armor vehicles (from various type) needed by PASKHAS that will be supplied by PINDAD in the future.

>>> Anoa2 6x6 amphibious might not be good enough for Marines, but for PASKHAS... i think it's quite OK.





BTR-4M, 8x8 wheeled IFV for Marines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Makassar International Eight FestivalSeorang penerjun dari TNI AU melakukan atraksi terjun pada pembukaan Makassar International Eight Festival and Forum (F8) di Pantai Losari, Makassar, Kamis (8/9/2016). Makassar International Eight Festival and Forum tersebut diselenggarakan dalam ajang promosi pariwisata, seni, budaya dan kuliner Makassar dan berlangsung pada tanggal 8-10 September 2016 di Anjungan Pantai Losari dan diikuti 23 negara. (ANTARA/Yusran Uccang)









Makassar International Eight FestivalDua pesawat Sukhoi melakukan atraksi di atas perahu pinisi pada pembukaan Makassar International Eight Festival and Forum (F8) di Pantai Losari Makassar, Kamis (8/9/2016). Makassar International Eight Festival and Forum tersebut diselenggarakan dalam ajang promosi pariwisata, seni, budaya dan kuliner Makassar dan berlangsung pada tanggal 8-10 September 2016 di Anjungan Pantai Losari dan diikuti 23 negara. (ANTARA/Yusran Uccang)







Makassar International Eight FestivalSalah satu perahu pinisi bersandar di dermaga Anjungan Pantai Losari saat pembukaan Makassar International Eight Festival and Forum ( F8) di Pantai Losari Makassar, Kamis (8/9/2016). Makassar International Eight Festival and Forum tersebut diselenggarakan dalam ajang promosi pariwisata, seni, budaya dan kuliner Makassar dan berlangsung pada tanggal 8-10 September 2016 di Anjungan Pantai Losari dan diikuti 23 negara. (ANTARA/Yusran Uccang)







Material Tempur Armada JayaDua buah kendaraan tempur Roket multi laras RM 70 Grad milik Korps Marinir TNI AL melakukan persiapan material tempur yang akan dilibatkan dalam latihan Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016 di Dermaga Madura Ujung Koarmatim, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Kamis (8/9/2016). Latihan yang meliputi proses perencanaan militer hingga persiapan operasi serta keterpaduan komponen Sistem Senjata Armada Terpadu TNI AL itu melibatkan lebih dari 7.000 personel, 39 kapal perang, delapan pesawat udara, seta alutsista Korps Marinir TNI AL dan berlangsung di Laut Jawa hingga 16 September 2016. (ANTARA /M Risyal Hidayat)









Material Tempur Armada JayaSejumlah prajurit Korps Marinir mempersiapkan meriam Howitzer 105 mm material tempur Korps Marinir yang akan dilibatkan dalam latihan Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016 di Dermaga Madura Ujung Koarmatim, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Kamis (8/9/2016). Latihan yang meliputi proses perencanaan militer hingga persiapan operasi serta keterpaduan komponen Sistem Senjata Armada Terpadu TNI AL itu melibatkan lebih dari 7.000 personel, 39 kapal perang, delapan pesawat udara, seta alutsista Korps Marinir TNI AL dan berlangsung di Laut Jawa hingga 16 September 2016. (ANTARA/M Risyal Hidayat)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> So... looks like that Anoa2 6x6 amphibious will be used by PASKHAS
> View attachment 332666
> 
> And this amphibious APC will be part of 119 units armor vehicles (from various type) needed by PASKHAS that will be supplied by PINDAD in the future.
> 
> >>> Anoa2 6x6 amphibious might not be good enough for Marines, but for PASKHAS... i think it's quite OK.


Land, sea, and air she goes!!


----------



## skyhigh88

*Indonesian air defense experts visit Hawaii Air National Guard (HIANG)*
WAHIAWA, HI, UNITED STATES
09.02.2016
*



*
Photo By Airman 1st Class Stan Pak | U.S. Air Force Maj. Michael O'Donnell accepts a gift of gratitude at the final day
Story by Airman 1st Class Stan Pak
154th Wing Public Affairs 

*The program is administered by the National Guard Bureau*, guided by State Department foreign policy goals, and executed by the state adjutants general in support of combatant commander and U.S. Chief of Mission security cooperation objectives and Department of Defense policy goals.

*“The State Partnership Program is about building partnerships with other countries…*a National Guard program where each state is matched with individual countries.” said Maj. Michael O’Donnell, 169th Air Defense Squadron, Mission Crew commander. “To build those partnerships what we do is select topics that are mutually beneficial where both countries can discuss and engage in.”

*This is the second time a SMEE between the Indonesian air defense team and the 169th ADS has been conducted. *The first time the exchange took place was in 2015 in Jakarta, Indonesia. This time however the Indonesians came to Hawaii.

*“Last time we discussed air defense tactics and this time we were able to actually show them through a simulation how we use our tactics in a situation that requires activating fighters and needing to react to a target.*” said O’Donnell.

The exchange included briefs from both participants about varying air defense subjects ranging from tactics to training, and even equipment.

“*We discussed training of our air defense controllers*, what the training syllabus is like and what they can expect once they become qualified and continue on to maintain their proficiency.” O’Donnell said.

*“We talked about integration of all the different radar feeds that we have in our location from Federal Aviation Administration and military* and how the computer takes all that information and synthesizes it to create one tactical picture for us to operate off of.”

On the last day of the exchange, Hawaii Air and Army National Guard members gathered to discuss *future plans and details for a 2017 conference in Indonesia.*

*“This program is going to continue into 2017,* *we’re expecting to do at least one more conference in Indonesia next year as well as hosting them again in Hawaii.* It’s a growing program that we’re going to keep building on to continue the partnership between nations.” O’Donnell said.

The conference concluded with an awards ceremony where both sides presented awards and thank you mementos to one another. Lt. Col. Christopher Jarratt, 169th ADS commander presented on behalf of the HIANG and Col. Palito Sitorus, head of the Indonesian delegation presented on behalf of the Indonesians.

https://www.dvidshub.net/news/209135/indonesian-air-defense-experts-visit-hiang

*Indonesian air defense experts visit Hawaii Air National Guard (HIANG)*
WAHIAWA, HI, UNITED STATES
Photos by Airman 1st Class Stan Pak
154th Wing Public Affairs
September 2016










U.S. Air Force Maj. Michael O'Donnell, mission crew commander from the Hawaii Air National Guard's 169th Air Defense Squadron, briefs the Indonesian delegates on the first day of the Subject Matter Expert Exchange for the State Partnership Program on Wheeler Army Airfield, Hawaii on Aug. 30, 2016.










Hawaii Army National Guard and Indonesian air defense delegation members arrive at the 169th Air Defense Squadron facilities for the final day of the Subject Matter Expert Exchange on Wheeler Army Airfield, Hawaii, Sep. 2 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia-Vietnam to hold security dialogs*
Jumat, 9 September 2016 15:08 WIB | 513 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The governments of Indonesia and Vietnam have held their first dialog on security to strengthen cooperation in stamping out transnational crimes.

The first security dialog was held in Hanoi on Sept 7 between the Indonesian police and the Vietnamese Ministry of Public Security (MPS).

The Indonesian police delegation was headed by chief of the Criminal Investigation Agency (Bareskrim) Comr.Gen. Ari Dono Sukmanto. The Vietnamese delegation was headed by Deputy Director General of the Ministry of Public Security Lt.Gen.Duong Minh Hung.

"The dialog was part of efforts to increase cooperation with neighboring countries including Vietnam to deal with situation in this region and transnational crimes disturbing security and public order," Ari Dono Sukmanto said here on Friday.

Ari said he hoped the bilateral security dialog would contribute to attempt to eliminate transnational crimes in this region. 

In the first dialog, both sides agreed to cooperate and to intensify exchange of information on security, public order and safety and in all aspects of security between the two countries, he said. 

The Indonesian police and the Vietnamese Ministry for Public Security would exchange information about experience to prevent and eradicate transnational crimes such as human and drug trafficking, piracy in the sea, terrorism and other security problems of mutual interest, he said. 

Both sides agreed to renew memorandum of understanding on cooperation in the prevention and eradication of crimes signed in 2005, which will expire before the end of 2016. 

The security dialog between Indonesia and Vietnam was an implementation of one of the agreements of Joint Commission of the two countries in June, 2015, under which the foreign ministers of the two countries shared the view that it was important to hold security dialog between Indonesia and Vietnam.

The importance of the security cooperation between the two countries was raised again in talks during the visit here of Vietnamese Minister for Public Security on June 24-25 this year.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106649/indonesia-vietnam-to-hold-security-dialogs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

I still hates that TNI-AU BDU camo......why can't it be in grey digital urban camo instead of bright blue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Armada Jaya 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kalazan

mengkom said:


> Simplicity and commonality has it own merits
> 
> FYI, landing operation is just a small fraction of the whole campaign
> Most of the time the propeller will not be used
> I'd rather keep the original anoa design, but modified with modular propeller which can be drop when the APC has been landed on the shore


nice idea indeed .
but IMHO...tecnically its difficult to run in the war...to drop the propeller module, while time is very critical in an amphibious assault. need new technological research to get: how to detach the propeller module quickly. the SOP is another problem..cos i think anoa amphibious is not only for water to land role, but water to water movement. i agree in pov that the propeller was too big for anoa...in the same time happy about its speed. so i think make sense if, just reduce the size of the propeller but doubled the number. so it has 4 smaller propeller module. then make mechanical design to those 4 propeller to make anoa more agile movement in the water. so we get nice shape, speed n agile anoa. another opinion? pls wellcome..


----------



## Nike

sumber antara dan merdeka

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kalazan said:


> i agree in pov that the propeller was too big for anoa...in the same time happy about its speed. so i think make sense if, just reduce the size of the propeller but doubled the number. so it has 4 smaller propeller module. then make mechanical design to those 4 propeller to make anoa more agile movement in the water. so we get nice shape, speed n agile anoa. another opinion? pls wellcome..




PINDAD can take the route of VAB MK3 for it's future Anoa evolution as a hint. With better protection, bigger fire power and larger internal space.





I'm pretty sure this bigger platform can hide the hideous propeller under its sexy bottom. Just like BTR-4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> I'm pretty sure this bigger platform can hide the hideous propeller under its sexy bottom. Just like BTR-4
> 
> View attachment 332756



ME LIKEY!! This is why we need to start to create our very own 8x8 AFV..

IMO, that VAB looks like a MRAP's crooked cousin, no offense..


----------



## Kalazan

pr1v4t33r said:


> such a revelation, right?
> 
> But no
> View attachment 332642


Oh greatt...! we have Tomahawk...!

<pls wake up me  >


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Kalazan said:


> Oh greatt...! we have Tomahawk...!
> 
> <pls wake up me  >


its very - very wet dream


----------



## Kalazan

in reply to @ pr1vat33r 

looks very good and tough.
will be great if pindad can route this vab series.

but if you take attention...
its have close similarity with our tarantul.
wheel design and the size, also tarantul have ampibhious feature already. the propeller design was same with btr4..its nice but not satisfied the TNI needed. TNI always need more in specification than usual...
to put existing propeller to vab mk3 i think it need more deep research beside the platform routing itself. will took many time and cost.
i think its easier to develop tarantul to meet the TNi requirement in amphibious ability. because i think our bestfriend korea will happy to have join development with us.



mejikuhibiu said:


> its very - very wet dream


do not pesimistic my friend.
kalibr is as good as option that likely have big chance to join the inventory.

be optimistic.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kalazan said:


> to put existing propeller to vab mk3 i think it need more deep research beside the platform routing itself. will took many time and cost. i think its easier to develop tarantul to meet the TNi requirement in amphibious ability. because i think our bestfriend korea will happy to have join development with us.



The fastest and easiest way for PINDAD to address the horror look of that giant propellers at the back is by making some decent cover for them. Take a look at VAB MK3. With a bit of imagination and creativity, PINDAD could redesign the propeller to have a much more decent look.










>>> I think this configuration could work for ANOA, just add some small changes here and there...


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Kalazan said:


> do not pesimistic my friend.
> kalibr is as good as option that likely have big chance to join the inventory.
> 
> be optimistic.



i think navy might prefer RBS 15, NSM, exco, or other western made right now than russian made... its only yakhont

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

_______________
Please remind me if repost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Nocturnal Mission

@iswahyudi AFB

@alexsidharta






Airlift

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

I think Pindad need to consider hiring artist for design of their products.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Duterte: Indonesia can chase pirates into Philippine waters*





_Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte, left, talks with his Indonesian counterpart Joko Widodo during their meeting at Merdeka Palace in Jakarta, Indonesia, Friday, Sept. 9, 2016. Duterte is currently on a two-day visit to the country. (AP Photo/Dita Alangkara)(The Associated Press)_

JAKARTA, Indonesia – Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte has given Indonesian forces the right to pursue pirates into Philippine waters, saying piracy is one of the main problems between the two countries.

Duterte, who is visiting Jakarta, discussed piracy and other security issues on Friday with Indonesian President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo.

He said he was sorry that even shipments of coal from Indonesia to the Philippines are being affected by piracy.

Nine Indonesians are among 16 foreign hostages currently being held by the Muslim extremist group Abu Sayyaf in the southern Philippines, where Muslim separatist rebellions have raged for decades.

In May, Indonesia, Malaysia and the Philippines agreed to carry out coordinated patrols following a series of kidnappings and piracy attacks that undermined commerce in the Celebes Sea, where their sea borders overlap.

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2016/0...can-chase-pirates-into-philippine-waters.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

THE WALL STREET JOURNAL
WORLD ASIA
*Indonesian, Philippine Leaders Agree Tougher Line on Piracy, Islamist Extremism*
Two nations sign agreement to strengthen cooperation on maritime security in Sulu Sea





PHOTO: Setkab.go.id
By SARA SCHONHARDT and ANITA RACHMAN
Sept. 9, 2016 11:02 a.m. ET

JAKARTA, Indonesia—Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte and Indonesia’s Joko Widodo on Friday agreed to work more closely to tackle Islamist extremism and crimes at sea, while also bolstering maritime security in a region struggling to fight piracy.

The two leaders, noted for their tough approach to drug offenders, signed an agreement to strengthen cooperation on maritime security in the Sulu Sea separating the two archipelagoes.

Mr. Duterte said he supported allowing Indonesian forces pursuing suspected pirates to enter Philippine waters but, for now, coordination would be the priority.

Speaking to members of the Filipino community before his meeting with Mr. Widodo, Mr. Duterte said if Indonesian forces were in hot pursuit of pirates, they could enter Philippine waters and “blast them off.”

The two countries, along with Malaysia, have been shaping plans for joint patrols and discussing ways to enable pursuits into each other’s territorial waters in a bid to stop a surge in piracy and abductions this year. The Islamist militant group Abu Sayyaf in the southern Philippine has been particularly active, kidnapping Indonesian sailors and other targets and demanding large ransom payments to help fund its campaign against the Philippine government. In recent months the group has executed two Canadian hostages and is holding a Norwegian citizen.

Mr. Duterte, 71 years old, has taken a hard line against Abu Sayyaf, which has declared loyalty to Islamic State and was seeded by al Qaeda in the 1990s. Security analysts have said the Islamist threat, along with the piracy problem in the waters between the two countries, has begun to affect trade. Some coal shipments between Indonesia and the Philippines were suspended following a spree of kidnappings earlier this year.

After a rocky international debut, where his habit of lacing statements with profanity caused U.S. President Barack Obama to cancel a planned meeting, Mr. Duterte received a warm welcome in Jakarta. Speaking before hundreds of members of the large Filipino diaspora at the Shangri-La hotel in Jakarta, he bluntly defended his war on drugs that has claimed more than 2,000 lives since he took office in June, distributing booklets detailing the extent of the problem.

Mr. Duterte also said remarks he made before a regional summit in Laos, in which he appeared to utter an expletive toward Mr. Obama while vowing to push back against any criticism of his antidrug campaign, was misinterpreted and not directed at the U.S. president. “I never made that statement, you can check it out,” he said.

Mr. Widodo called the summit in Laos, which concluded Thursday and included leaders from the U.S., Japan and a range of Asian countries, a success and described Mr. Duterte’s role as “very important.”

Both men have taken a hard-line approach to the drug trade, and executions of convicted drug traffickers have become more frequent under Mr. Widodo’s presidency.

Mr. Duterte avoided commenting publicly on the case of Mary Jane Veloso, a Filipino national who is on death row in Indonesia for drug trafficking.

When asked whether he spoke with Mr. Widodo about the two countries’ policies toward drug offenders, the Philippine president said he would respect Indonesia’s judicial process.

Write to Sara Schonhardt at Sara.Schonhardt@wsj.com and Anita Rachman at anita.rachman@wsj.com

http://www.wsj.com/articles/indonesian-philippine-leaders-agree-tougher-line-on-piracy-islamist-extremism-1473433334

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anjo

skyhigh88 said:


> THE WALL STREET JOURNAL
> WORLD ASIA
> *Indonesian, Philippine Leaders Agree Tougher Line on Piracy, Islamist Extremism*
> Two nations sign agreement to strengthen cooperation on maritime security in Sulu Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Setkab.go.id
> By SARA SCHONHARDT and ANITA RACHMAN
> Sept. 9, 2016 11:02 a.m. ET
> 
> JAKARTA, Indonesia—Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte and Indonesia’s Joko Widodo on Friday agreed to work more closely to tackle Islamist extremism and crimes at sea, while also bolstering maritime security in a region struggling to fight piracy.
> 
> The two leaders, noted for their tough approach to drug offenders, signed an agreement to strengthen cooperation on maritime security in the Sulu Sea separating the two archipelagoes.
> 
> Mr. Duterte said he supported allowing Indonesian forces pursuing suspected pirates to enter Philippine waters but, for now, coordination would be the priority.
> 
> Speaking to members of the Filipino community before his meeting with Mr. Widodo, Mr. Duterte said if Indonesian forces were in hot pursuit of pirates, they could enter Philippine waters and “blast them off.”
> 
> The two countries, along with Malaysia, have been shaping plans for joint patrols and discussing ways to enable pursuits into each other’s territorial waters in a bid to stop a surge in piracy and abductions this year. The Islamist militant group Abu Sayyaf in the southern Philippine has been particularly active, kidnapping Indonesian sailors and other targets and demanding large ransom payments to help fund its campaign against the Philippine government. In recent months the group has executed two Canadian hostages and is holding a Norwegian citizen.
> 
> Mr. Duterte, 71 years old, has taken a hard line against Abu Sayyaf, which has declared loyalty to Islamic State and was seeded by al Qaeda in the 1990s. Security analysts have said the Islamist threat, along with the piracy problem in the waters between the two countries, has begun to affect trade. Some coal shipments between Indonesia and the Philippines were suspended following a spree of kidnappings earlier this year.
> 
> After a rocky international debut, where his habit of lacing statements with profanity caused U.S. President Barack Obama to cancel a planned meeting, Mr. Duterte received a warm welcome in Jakarta. Speaking before hundreds of members of the large Filipino diaspora at the Shangri-La hotel in Jakarta, he bluntly defended his war on drugs that has claimed more than 2,000 lives since he took office in June, distributing booklets detailing the extent of the problem.
> 
> Mr. Duterte also said remarks he made before a regional summit in Laos, in which he appeared to utter an expletive toward Mr. Obama while vowing to push back against any criticism of his antidrug campaign, was misinterpreted and not directed at the U.S. president. “I never made that statement, you can check it out,” he said.
> 
> Mr. Widodo called the summit in Laos, which concluded Thursday and included leaders from the U.S., Japan and a range of Asian countries, a success and described Mr. Duterte’s role as “very important.”
> 
> Both men have taken a hard-line approach to the drug trade, and executions of convicted drug traffickers have become more frequent under Mr. Widodo’s presidency.
> 
> Mr. Duterte avoided commenting publicly on the case of Mary Jane Veloso, a Filipino national who is on death row in Indonesia for drug trafficking.
> 
> When asked whether he spoke with Mr. Widodo about the two countries’ policies toward drug offenders, the Philippine president said he would respect Indonesia’s judicial process.
> 
> Write to Sara Schonhardt at Sara.Schonhardt@wsj.com and Anita Rachman at anita.rachman@wsj.com
> 
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/indonesian-philippine-leaders-agree-tougher-line-on-piracy-islamist-extremism-1473433334




I'm glad to see both of these nations strengthening their ties both diplomatically & militarily. From what I've read about Widodo, he seems quite similar to Duterte in terms of how he wants his country run.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKRI

*Prepare Armada Jaya excercise XXXIV/2016




















(Sindonews)*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mengkom

NKRI said:


> *Prepare Armada Jaya excercise XXXIV/2016*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *(Sindonews)*



i thought kopaska camo is ridiculous, why in the world do they use desert camo in tropical country?
now i know it is actually well blended with beach and reef environment
thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patu

Anjo said:


> I'm glad to see both of these nations strengthening their ties both diplomatically & militarily. From what I've read about Widodo, he seems quite similar to Duterte in terms of how he wants his country run.


We do hope that these two leader could transform both countries for better future, and creating a more clean goverment and wealthy people.
As we had known both country in some aspect have to face the same problem in economy and sosioculture.


----------



## GraveDigger388

mengkom said:


> i thought kopaska camo is ridiculous, why in the world do they use desert camo in tropical country?
> now i know it is actually well blended with beach and reef environment
> thanks


Silly Mengkom..

What if the sand is white, though?

Or even.....pink?


----------



## patu

MarveL said:


> *Duterte: Indonesia can chase pirates into Philippine waters*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte, left, talks with his Indonesian counterpart Joko Widodo during their meeting at Merdeka Palace in Jakarta, Indonesia, Friday, Sept. 9, 2016. Duterte is currently on a two-day visit to the country. (AP Photo/Dita Alangkara)(The Associated Press)_
> 
> JAKARTA, Indonesia – Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte has given Indonesian forces the right to pursue pirates into Philippine waters, saying piracy is one of the main problems between the two countries.
> 
> Duterte, who is visiting Jakarta, discussed piracy and other security issues on Friday with Indonesian President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo.
> 
> He said he was sorry that even shipments of coal from Indonesia to the Philippines are being affected by piracy.
> 
> Nine Indonesians are among 16 foreign hostages currently being held by the Muslim extremist group Abu Sayyaf in the southern Philippines, where Muslim separatist rebellions have raged for decades.
> 
> In May, Indonesia, Malaysia and the Philippines agreed to carry out coordinated patrols following a series of kidnappings and piracy attacks that undermined commerce in the Celebes Sea, where their sea borders overlap.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/world/2016/0...can-chase-pirates-into-philippine-waters.html


I think this is the win -win solution for both country in solving the pirates problem but i would love to see some that the Philipines goverment allowing our forces to release our citizen there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

Kopaska doesn't wear khaki desert camo, they wear pale vegetable green, simmilar like US NAVY SEAL
I think TNI need new universal BDU camo pattern simmilar with singaporean millitary patern or linud cammo pattern, with lighter green and softer colour tone, the NKRI cammo pattern sure not blending too well with the surrounding vegetation.


----------



## Kalazan

mejikuhibiu said:


> i think navy might prefer RBS 15, NSM, exco, or other western made right now than russian made... its only yakhont



all above things is not in same class with calibr missile.
tomahawk and calbr is land attack missile.
if we buy like kilo lada project or buyan corvet..those ship installed with calibr. 
then indonesia have pre emptive strike capability.



pr1v4t33r said:


> The fastest and easiest way for PINDAD to address the horror look of that giant propellers at the back is by making some decent cover for them. Take a look at VAB MK3. With a bit of imagination and creativity, PINDAD could redesign the propeller to have a much more decent look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>> I think this configuration could work for ANOA, just add some small changes here and there...
> View attachment 332803


at my village...sinyal hawhaw.. error to uplaod tarantul pics..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

katarabhumi said:


> I think Pindad need to consider hiring artist for design of their products.



Dont need artist, creative product designer is better.


----------



## skyhigh88

*Interview with The Chief of Staff of Indonesian Navy, Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi*
Eastern Fleet Command Base, Surabaya, East Java, Indonesia 
*NET News*
Published on Sep 10, 2016






_*Jalesveva Jayamahe*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Bugs

MarveL said:


> *Duterte: Indonesia can chase pirates into Philippine waters*



Two cups per person ??? What the hell were they drinking? Kopi Luwak? Bajigur?


----------



## GraveDigger388

Star Bugs said:


> Two cups per person ??? What the hell were they drinking? Kopi Luwak? Bajigur?


Fuckin' eagle eyes you have!!


----------



## initial_d

One cup filled with tea and the other are coffee....


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Army Aviation Mi-17V5 deployment for UNISMA mission in Mali, Africa.





Swedish ISR unit and Togo infantry setting up defensive perimeter around Indonesian Army Mi-17V5





Pre-flight briefing between the Indonesian Army Aviation Mi-17V5 crew with Swedish QRF-Medevac team.

Photo credit : Ways Shiva.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## mandala

Pindad Anoa 6x6 Amphibious Prototype. Credit to Wahyu Indriyani.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

Monev activity.





Prototype of MANPADS by LAPI ITB. Credit to AbdiYazkiHermit
*
Monitoring, evaluation, and supervision of prototyping program of Man Portable Air Defense System (MANPADS) Fiscal Year 2016.*

Taking place in Auditorium Room Directorate PINDAD Bandung, implemented Monitoring Evaluation (M & E) and supervise the program of prototyping Man Portable Air Defense Systems (MANPADS) FY 2016. The event took place on 6-9 September 2016.

Head Bangprod, Heru Puryanto in his speech said that the activity is important to encourage and promote R & D activities in Indonesia especially between Pindad with the Ministry of Defense. "So that the program can go as his track, need to monitor its development and enhanced together," said Heru.

Kapuslitbang Alpalhan Kemhan, First Admiral TNI Ir. Raden Budihardja appreciate the commitment of all parties to implement the program properly through mutual synergies. "The appreciation as high, especially to Pindad, Lapan, Lapi ITB because it shows a commitment to cooperate in a program that initiated by Research and Development Body of Ministry of Defense," said Budihardja.

"As agreed, in implementing the program will be implemented synergy HR, monetary, synchronization program so they can make the resources available in each Ministry, institutions and industry and universities to become more effective and efficient to produce one output together," continued Budihardja ,

Kapuslitbang Alpalhan Kemhan notices to all parties to maintain the consistency that the program implemented properly and according to expectations. "We must be able to maintain the consistency of good quality, commitment, and what they had started to present something to the nation. We should focus on completing what we have started, we have completed and developed to the stage of the user wanted to use and quality can compete with those in the market. our desire that what is escorted through 3 roadmap: technology, human resources, and the economy can be realized, "said Budihardja.

MANPADS activities is one of the flagship program of the Ministry of Defense for Research and defense equipment is needed so that MANPADS is a weapon system that is used to immobilize the enemy by using guided missile, equipped with a shaped charge warhead. The design concept missiles can reach a distance of 1-5 km with a velocity missiles ± 650 m / sec. (Ryan)

https://www.pindad.com/monev-dan-su...n-portable-air-defense-system-manpads-ta-2016

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> Monitoring, evaluation, and supervision of prototyping program of Man Portable Air Defense System (MANPADS) Fiscal Year 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## faries

Visit of _Royal Thai Army Cavalry Center _led by MG Veerayut Vurtsiip, _Commanding General of Thai Cavalry Centre_(Danpussenkav Thailand), September 7th 2016.

https://www.pindad.com/royal-thai-army-tertarik-dengan-senjata-buatan-pindad





Smart badass civilian from LPDP scholarship with Rambo toys. Good trigger discipline. 


https://www.pindad.com/kunjungan-rombongan-lpdp-pk-angkatan-77-ke-pt-pindad-persero

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> Good trigger discipline.



Not really...


----------



## faries

pr1v4t33r said:


> Not really...


 after seeing more detail, its not, my fault...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Construction of 3 units PC-40 patrol boats for Navy and some patrol boats for Search & Rescue at Palindo Marine Shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mejikuhibiu

quick progress.... they build 2 or 3 unit in same time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

mejikuhibiu said:


> quick progress.... they build 2 or 3 unit in same time


Agreed. 

Kodja Bahari should take some notes..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mejikuhibiu said:


> quick progress.... they build 2 or 3 unit in same time



They build 110 meter OPV, 3 PC-40 (KRI-853, KRI-854, KRI-855) and several other rescue boats at the same time. And that exclude any commercial boats. Those pictures ware taken 3 to 4 weeks ago.

And KRI-853 has been launched for sea trial around 2 weeks ago.




_Someone has also shared this KRI-853 pict sometimes ago here._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mejikuhibiu

we need many of this ship... maybe about 50 or 60 ship to secure coast line... equip with a couple 20mm or more multi laras and some c series from chineese it will great... she can do hit an d run.... how many ship that operational today..


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Construction of 3 units PC-40 patrol boats for Navy and some patrol boats for Search & Rescue at Palindo Marine Shipyard
> View attachment 333533
> 
> View attachment 333532
> 
> View attachment 333534
> 
> View attachment 333539


Amazing

Waiting for sign deal of 4 unit KCR60 build by PT PAL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mejikuhibiu said:


> we need many of this ship... maybe about 50 or 60 ship to secure coast line... equip with a couple 20mm or more multi laras and some c series from chineese it will great... she can do hit an d run..



We have plenty of small patrol boats in service, but dozens of them are consist of much older and less capable than the new KCR-40 derivative boats like the the new PC-40 & PC-43 or even the smaller PC-28 & PC-32.

Like this one for example:

Sibarau class. We have *8 units*, commissioned first time by RAN in 1968.





Boa & Viper class. We have *21 units* and rather new, first commissioned around 2004. But they are fiberglass boats, so they are not quite tough and better be assigned for Coast Guard and Maritime Police or even Marine & Fishery patrol.





These are just a few examples. The Navy better get rid of these boats as soon as they could and replace them with PC-43/40 or PC-32/28. We need to modernize and standardise our patrol boats.



mejikuhibiu said:


> how many ship that operational today..



For the new patrol/attack boats (equal or less than 45 meter or 250 Ton) we have:
8 units KCR-40
7 units PC-40//43
More than 14 units PC 28
unknown units of PC 32 (at least 1 that i know of)





The difference in size between KCR-40 and PC-28. PC 28/32 are cheap and can be build _en masse_ in no time...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GraveDigger388

The use of .50 cal RCWS is underwhelming...

But I heard that they have some pylons that can support rocket launcher, true?


----------



## mandala

KRI Cakra. Posted 58 weeks ago. Credit to Wildani Idham.







https://www.instagram.com/p/5uFFfYGJLb/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KRI Banda aceh

Dry dock at DRU Shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Navy Sigma PKR 10514 - KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata (331). Credit to indonesian_armedforces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Desain KAL-28 yang banyak diproduksi. Yang ini diproduksi di PT. Karimun Anugerah sejati. Ada yang tau arti kode pd kapal KAL?




*Video:* _https://scontent-sin6-1.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/13242607_255204934833861_1941114480_n.mp4_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gondes

Just adding..KCR 60 built by PT PAL.. @original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Happy 57th Anniversary to the Indonesian Navy Submarine Corps "Korps Hiu Kencana" 12 September 2016. Photo credit to Ryan Boedi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Desain KAL-28 yang banyak diproduksi. Yang ini diproduksi di Pt Citra Shipyard. Ada yang tau arti kode pd kapal KAL?
> View attachment 333701
> 
> *Video:* _https://scontent-sin6-1.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/13242607_255204934833861_1941114480_n.mp4_


Kapal Angkatan Laut?


----------



## GraveDigger388

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Kapal Angkatan Laut?


Kode di lambungnya mungkin bung..


----------



## pr1v4t33r

GraveDigger388 said:


> The use of .50 cal RCWS is underwhelming... But I heard that they have some pylons that can support rocket launcher, true?



Rocket launcher? Never heard of it. For small boats that will be used mostly for port patrol, i think it's adequate.







Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Kapal Angkatan Laut?





GraveDigger388 said:


> Kode di lambungnya mungkin bung..


Iya, kode di lambungnya.. misal: KAL I-14-11. Klo KRI XXX kan jelas peruntukannya..


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> Rocket launcher? Never heard of it. For small patrol boats that will be used for port patrol mostly, i think it's adequate.



Adequate to certain extent (A.K.A. as long as they don't get swarmed by molotovs-armed thugs riding speedboats).


----------



## pr1v4t33r

GraveDigger388 said:


> Adequate to certain extent (A.K.A. as long as they don't get swarmed by molotovs-armed thugs riding speedboats).



To counter armed speedboats isn't it more effective to use RCWS? What is the chance that Rockets can kill fast maneuvering speedboat? Just put more cal 12.7 at the stern.

Not that i object the additional firepower provided by installing rocket launcer, i just don't know whether there's a plan for that or not.


 Astros II Mk6 MLRS Simulator
_Instruktur Ranpur MLRS Rocket Astros II Mk6 sedang memberikan pelatihan kepada anggota Yonarmed 10/2/1 Kostrad di ruangan simulator_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> To counter armed speedboats isn't it more effective to use RCWS? What is the chance that Rockets can kill fast maneuvering speedboat?


RCWS with bigger guns... That's what I'm tryna say..

Fifties are considered big.... On land. But we are talking about a broad, flat surface. Where there's always LOS available whichever way you throw your sight at.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Iya, kode di lambungnya.. misal: KAL I-14-11. Klo KRI XXX kan jelas peruntukannya..



KAL-I (Armatim) -14 (Lantamal XIV Sorong) -11 (nomor kapal)

Contoh :





KAL II.4-55 (Armabar-Lantamal IV Tj.Pinang - no kapal 55)
KAL II.1-62 (Armabar-Lantamal I Belawan - no kapal 62)

Kode Awal I (Armatim) II (Armabar) kode berikutnya adalah untuk Lantamal masing2 sedangkan nomor akhir yang 2 digit itu nomor kapalnya.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> KAL-I (Armatim) -14 (Lantamal XIV Sorong) -11 (nomor kapal)



Thanks bro, KAL jumlahnya udah lumayan banyak ya.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Thanks bro, KAL jumlahnya udah lumayan banyak ya.


Iya dan gw baru tau yang produksi selain Tesco Indomaritim juga Citra Shipyard.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Iya dan gw baru tau yang produksi selain Tesco Indomaritim juga Citra Shipyard.



Banyak galangan lain yang bikin, Palindo marine juga bikin PC 32 (KAL Bawean) & PC 28 (KAL Kumai I-6-58 ; KAL Bireun II-1-63). Cuma masing-masing galangan desainnya beda2. Ada yang beda tipis, ada yang beda banget. Paling keren tetep desainnya Palindo marine 

Edit: Bukan citra shipyard, tapi PT. Karimun Anugerah sejati. Citra Shipyard kebagian bikin KCR-40 & PC-43 untuk TNI-AL, sama PC-32 untuk Hubla. Citra shipyard juga lagi ngerjain 2 kapal 60 meter buat Hubla, target selesai Agustus 2017.






_2 unit kapal patroli PC-32 pesanan Hubla._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Aviation Mi-35P Hind. Credit to Puspenerbad.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BKNNRBMgPUJ/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force EC725 Cougar flight test. Credit to Hindawan H.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BKQpAdcj9Xu/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Donation from Isuzu Astra Motor Indonesia to TNI
_Sebagai pendukung kebutuhan operasional Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) Republik Indonesia, PT. Isuzu Astra Motor Indonesia (IAMI) memberikan bantuan dengan memberikan 3 (tiga) unit kendaraan. Ketiga unit kendaraan yang diberikan Isuzu ini berupa Isuzu Elf NPS 75 H untuk kendaraan perintis (RANTIS), Isuzu GIGA FVZ 34 P untuk kendaraan amunisi (RANMUN) dan FRR 90 Q Deluxe Bus Deluxe.
_








_http://oto.detik.com/read/2016/09/1...sumbang-3-kendaraan-ke-kementerian-pertahanan_


----------



## TowerMan

is this part of -tni-pesan-965-truk-isuzu. ?
bonus?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

TowerMan said:


> is this part of -tni-pesan-965-truk-isuzu. ? bonus?



This could be just a token of _"appreciation"_ to keep them on TNI' good side.

Batlskin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Embarkasi Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016Sejumlah prajurit Korps Marinir TNI AL yang tergabung dalam Latihan Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016 bersiap untuk embarkasi di KRI Makassar-590 di Dermaga Madura Ujung, Koarmatim, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Selasa (13/9/2016). Latihan Armada Jaya tersebut merupakan latihan puncak TNI AL yang menggabungkan seluruh komponen sistem senjata armada terpadu (SSAT) yang melibatkan 40 unsur laut, delapan unsur udara, dan 1.745 pasukan pendarat beserta kendaraan tempur dengan daerah latihan di Laut Jawa dan Asembagus Situbondo. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)






Embarkasi Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016Sejumlah prajurit Korps Marinir TNI AL yang tergabung dalam Latihan Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016 bersiap untuk embarkasi di KRI Makassar-590 di Dermaga Madura Ujung, Koarmatim, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Selasa (13/9/2016). Latihan Armada Jaya tersebut merupakan latihan puncak TNI AL yang menggabungkan seluruh komponen sistem senjata armada terpadu (SSAT) yang melibatkan 40 unsur laut, delapan unsur udara, dan 1.745 pasukan pendarat beserta kendaraan tempur dengan daerah latihan di Laut Jawa dan Asembagus Situbondo. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Navy Sigma PKR 10514 - KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata (331).

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

Maka di bawah Pimpinan Danyonif 511/DY Mayor Inf Dodik Novianto melaksanakan latihan menembak lingkung mortir 60 komando dan mortir 60 longrane serta mortir 81 bertempat di lapangan tembak Dsa Pandanwangi Kecamatan Kunir Kabupaten Lumajang.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

mandala said:


> Indonesian Navy Sigma PKR 10514 - KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata (331).


she so beautifull... cewek semok yg bakalan jadi idola... btw vls, skyshield, and Ashm or ship to land misille not installed yet...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Leopard 2RI firing test




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1762852857296221

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> Leopard 2RI firing test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1762852857296221


Goddamn... Listen to that mighty roar!!


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

"Racing with the sandstorm"
----------------------------------------------
View from Indonesian Army Aviation Corps Mi-17V5 helicopter showing dust rising over the desert marking the coming of 'Haboob' (Sandstorm).during UN MInusma Mission in Mali, Africa









Credit : Ways Shiva

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Prajurit Para Raider melaksanakan latihan renang taktis menuju bibir pantai.





Indonesian Peacekeeper in Mali, West Africa





Armada Jaya 2016





Video leopard 2RI, Martapura 




_https://scontent-sin6-1.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/14275630_504060116456918_35774021_n.mp4_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

mandala said:


> Indonesian Navy Sigma PKR 10514 - KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata (331).


Awesome. Video buatan damen emang beda



pr1v4t33r said:


> Leopard 2RI firing test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1762852857296221


Unfortunately, second shoot is miss


----------



## mandala

*FIRST SIGMA 10514 PKR FRIGATE FOR INDONESIAN NAVY COMPLETES SEA TRIALS*

13 September 2016

*The first of two SIGMA 10514 PKR naval frigates for the Indonesian Navy has successfully completed its sea trials as of 7 September. This is a major milestone on a project for which the first steel was cut in January 2014.*

The assessment phase began with seven days of basin trials to ensure that the propulsion and safety systems were fully operational before the vessel made the challenging passage from the PT PAL shipyard in Surabaya to the open waters of the Java Sea. There then followed two weeks of sea trials that included tests of a weapons system and the combat radar and commissioning of the sonar. Noise measurements and cavitation observations were also carried out.

The trials were successful, with almost all the systems passing their assessments first time around. Some elements, such as the accommodation, require minor modifications and these will be undertaken prior to three days of final tests at the end of September.

*Flexibility through innovation*

The 105-metre, 2,365 tonne PKR frigates are designed to undertake a wide range of missions in and around the waters of Indonesia. Their primary mission is anti-air, anti-surface and anti-submarine warfare. However, they are also equipped for maritime security, search and rescue, and humanitarian support tasks.

The two vessels have been/are being been built using a collaborative modular process operating simultaneously at Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS) in the Netherlands and PT PAL shipyard in Indonesia. Each is made up of six modules, and for the first vessel four of these were built at PT PAL. The other two were built and fully tested at DSNS in the Netherlands before being shipped for final assembly at PT PAL.

The success of the programme rested on the two yards working together with the end client operating almost as a single unit. The strong relationship also allowed the massive technology-transfer programme to proceed smoothly, both in Indonesia and in the Netherlands.

The first Sigma 10514 is on schedule for delivery at the end of January 2017 following the completion of three months of crew training. Meanwhile, work is currently proceeding in both the Netherlands and Indonesia on the second vessel in the contract.

http://www.damen.com/en/news/2016/0...gate_for_indonesian_navy_completes_sea_trials

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

KRI Bima Suci. Credit to Indomiliter.com.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

^^^ Nice.... does the latest tall ship ready for sea trial?




_Navy will have 3 tall ships when Bima Suci (Length:111 meter) arrive _





_KRI Arung Samudra (Length:35 meter) & KRI Dewa Ruci (Length:58 meter)_


----------



## faries

pr1v4t33r said:


> ^^^ Nice.... the latest tall ship is ready for sea trial?



based on indomiliter article, she will be shown to public at the end of September.





Indonesian Navy ship, KRI Sultan Hasanuddin sails in front of HMAS Adelaide as she enters Darwin Harbour at the start of Exercise KAKADU 2016. Credit to Lembaga KERIS FB Page.





















FFMS C-130 Hercules already installed at Halim Perdanakusumah Military Base.

http://www.indomiliter.com/simulato...telah-terpasang-di-lanud-halim-perdanakusuma/
















Super rapid mortir 81 mm prototype by Dislitbang TNI AD.
http://www.indomiliter.com/srams-120mm-benchmark-prototipe-super-rapid-mortir-litbang-tni-ad/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

faries said:


> based on indomiliter article, she will be shown to public at the end of September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian Navy ship, KRI Sultan Hasanuddin sails in front of HMAS Adelaide as she enters Darwin Harbour at the start of Exercise KAKADU 2016. Credit to Lembaga KERIS FB Page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FFMS C-130 Hercules already installed at Halim Perdanakusumah Military Base.
> 
> http://www.indomiliter.com/simulato...telah-terpasang-di-lanud-halim-perdanakusuma/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super rapid mortir 81 mm prototype by Dislitbang TNI AD.
> http://www.indomiliter.com/srams-120mm-benchmark-prototipe-super-rapid-mortir-litbang-tni-ad/



why the army still so fixated toward 81mm caliber, okay they are good and mobile enough but the firepower and range seems lack

armada jaya prep, credit to arc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesia Navy KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata (331).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

*Interview with the Chief of the Indonesian Navy *
*Insight With Desi Anwar: Mewujudkan Kedaulatan Maritim Indonesia*
CNN Indonesia
Published on Sep 13, 2016






Intersting facts:

USD 385 million for three Bung Tomo-class corvettes from USD 1.8 billion original price.
2016 contracts: New LST, PKR program continuation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

pr1v4t33r said:


> Video leopard 2RI, Martapura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _https://scontent-sin6-1.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/14275630_504060116456918_35774021_n.mp4_


Also already in youtube.


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBT live firing test. Credit to Carlos.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BKUsA3egZcK/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mandala said:


> Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBT live firing test. Credit to Carlos.








When the shipment arrived at Tanjung Priok

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

Soldiers of Mechanical Batallion 203/ Arya Kamuning implement company-level tactical exercise.
Credit to Brigif 1 and FB Page of Lembaga Keris.





Practice like you've never won. Perform like you've never lost. Indonesian Police Gegana Regiment.
Photo credit : Molay Tactical

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyhigh88

*Indonesia Captures Top Militant in New Blow to Santoso Group*
By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS
JAKARTA, Indonesia 
Sep 14, 2016, 2:26 AM ET

A senior figure from the *East Indonesia Mujahideen militant group has been captured and one of the group's members killed in a joint operation with the military*, Indonesian police said.

*The capture of Muhammad Basri on Wednesday is another blow to the militant group*, based in the jungles of Central Sulawesi province. The group's leader, Santoso, who was Indonesia's most wanted Islamic radical, was killed by security forces in a shootout in July.

*Basri was Santoso's deputy and may have assumed leadership of the group's dwindling ranks following Santoso's death. *It claims allegiance to the Islamic State group.

The capacity of Indonesia's militant groups to carry out deadly attacks has been significantly weakened by a sustained crackdown following the Bali bombings in 2002 that killed 202 people, mostly foreigners.

But Indonesians who traveled to Syria to fight with IS have directed and funded attacks from abroad, including a suicide bombing and gun attack in Jakarta in January that killed eight people, including four militants.

National Police spokesman Boy Rafli Amar said the man shot dead Wednesday near Poso Pesisir village in Poso district of Sulawesi was Andika Eka Putra.

He said police and military forces are still searching for the remaining 13 members of the East Indonesia Mujahideen group, including Ali Kalora, who is believed to have a key role.

*"We are grateful that Basri, our important target after Santoso, was captured alive,"* said National Police Chief Tito Karnavian. "*This arrest will improve security in Poso*."

Karnavian said that Basri will be flown to Jakarta for further questioning.

About 2,500 security personnel, including elite army troops, intensified operations this year in Poso, a mountainous district of Central Sulawesi province considered an extremist hotbed, to try and capture Santoso and his followers.

*http://abcnews.go.com/International...ures-top-militant-blow-santoso-group-42075690*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

skyhigh88 said:


> *Indonesia Captures Top Militant in New Blow to Santoso Group*
> By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS
> JAKARTA, Indonesia
> Sep 14, 2016, 2:26 AM ET
> 
> A senior figure from the *East Indonesia Mujahideen militant group has been captured and one of the group's members killed in a joint operation with the military*, Indonesian police said.
> 
> *The capture of Muhammad Basri on Wednesday is another blow to the militant group*, based in the jungles of Central Sulawesi province. The group's leader, Santoso, who was Indonesia's most wanted Islamic radical, was killed by security forces in a shootout in July.
> 
> *Basri was Santoso's deputy and may have assumed leadership of the group's dwindling ranks following Santoso's death. *It claims allegiance to the Islamic State group.
> 
> The capacity of Indonesia's militant groups to carry out deadly attacks has been significantly weakened by a sustained crackdown following the Bali bombings in 2002 that killed 202 people, mostly foreigners.
> 
> But Indonesians who traveled to Syria to fight with IS have directed and funded attacks from abroad, including a suicide bombing and gun attack in Jakarta in January that killed eight people, including four militants.
> 
> National Police spokesman Boy Rafli Amar said the man shot dead Wednesday near Poso Pesisir village in Poso district of Sulawesi was Andika Eka Putra.
> 
> He said police and military forces are still searching for the remaining 13 members of the East Indonesia Mujahideen group, including Ali Kalora, who is believed to have a key role.
> 
> *"We are grateful that Basri, our important target after Santoso, was captured alive,"* said National Police Chief Tito Karnavian. "*This arrest will improve security in Poso*."
> 
> Karnavian said that Basri will be flown to Jakarta for further questioning.
> 
> About 2,500 security personnel, including elite army troops, intensified operations this year in Poso, a mountainous district of Central Sulawesi province considered an extremist hotbed, to try and capture Santoso and his followers.
> 
> *http://abcnews.go.com/International...ures-top-militant-blow-santoso-group-42075690*
> 
> *Indonesia Captures Top Militant in New Blow to Santoso Group*
> By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS
> JAKARTA, Indonesia
> Sep 14, 2016, 2:26 AM ET
> 
> A senior figure from the *East Indonesia Mujahideen militant group has been captured and one of the group's members killed in a joint operation with the military*, Indonesian police said.
> 
> *The capture of Muhammad Basri on Wednesday is another blow to the militant group*, based in the jungles of Central Sulawesi province. The group's leader, Santoso, who was Indonesia's most wanted Islamic radical, was killed by security forces in a shootout in July.
> 
> *Basri was Santoso's deputy and may have assumed leadership of the group's dwindling ranks following Santoso's death. *It claims allegiance to the Islamic State group.
> 
> The capacity of Indonesia's militant groups to carry out deadly attacks has been significantly weakened by a sustained crackdown following the Bali bombings in 2002 that killed 202 people, mostly foreigners.
> 
> But Indonesians who traveled to Syria to fight with IS have directed and funded attacks from abroad, including a suicide bombing and gun attack in Jakarta in January that killed eight people, including four militants.
> 
> National Police spokesman Boy Rafli Amar said the man shot dead Wednesday near Poso Pesisir village in Poso district of Sulawesi was Andika Eka Putra.
> 
> He said police and military forces are still searching for the remaining 13 members of the East Indonesia Mujahideen group, including Ali Kalora, who is believed to have a key role.
> 
> *"We are grateful that Basri, our important target after Santoso, was captured alive,"* said National Police Chief Tito Karnavian. "*This arrest will improve security in Poso*."
> 
> Karnavian said that Basri will be flown to Jakarta for further questioning.
> 
> About 2,500 security personnel, including elite army troops, intensified operations this year in Poso, a mountainous district of Central Sulawesi province considered an extremist hotbed, to try and capture Santoso and his followers.
> 
> *http://abcnews.go.com/International...ures-top-militant-blow-santoso-group-42075690*



Bravo Zulu..


----------



## pr1v4t33r

skyhigh88 said:


> Indonesia Captures Top Militant in New Blow to Santoso Group

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Armada jaya Exercise 2016

Puslatpur Baluran










Pindad SS2 V5C






National Police


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


>


C-705


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> C-705


Delaynya serem, sampe 5 menit... Harus banyak latihan nembakin rudal..

Kapal patroli (PC-40), KRI-854 & KRI-855 dari Palindo Marine siap diluncurkan




_VIDEO: https://scontent-sin6-1.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/14370729_1593219850972239_568696154_n.mp4_

KRI 853 yang sudah lebih dulu diluncurkan beberapa waktu lalu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gondes

Bravo Polri! 

Still wonder why the police still use that camo for field operation...I thought it is only for ceremony... The color...well...some of it not suitable for jungle operation...yellow and blue..hmmm... Just IMHO

Better use that plain green commonly used by Gegana...





C-705 on KCR ships..capable of striking target at 75-80 km without booster and 170 km or OTH with booster. Flying low at 12.5 m above sea level and could destroy 1500 tons vessel with 95% destruction effect. Can be placed on 50-500 tons vessel. 

@oriuploader


----------



## mandala

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 334168


Looks like there is a very long scratch marks on the side armor of the Leopard 2RI.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> C-705


Rudal Somplak


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

On Board KRI Banjarmasin

@katadata





























Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Rudal Somplak


Rudal daya kejut, meluncur sendiri

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Armada Jaya 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarveL

*Sea Platforms*
*Indonesia's first SIGMA 10514 frigate completes sea trials*





_Indonesia's first SIGMA 10514 Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) guided-missile frigate, Raden Eddy Martadinata, undergoing sea trials in the Java Sea. Source: Damen_

The first SIGMA 10514 Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) guided-missile frigate on order for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has completed sea trials and is on track to meet its delivery schedule, shipbuilder Damen announced on 13 September.

The vessel, which will be the future KRI _Raden Eddy Martadinata_ with pennant number 331, is one of two SIGMA 10514 frigates being jointly constructed by Damen and Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL.

_Raden Eddy Martadinata_ first underwent seven days of basin trials at PT PAL's facilities in Surabaya to ensure that its propulsion and safety systems were fully operational prior to its shakedown cruise.

This was then followed by a passage from Surabaya to the Java Sea where the ship underwent sea trials that included tests of its weapon, radar, and sonar systems while underway, said Damen.

"The trials were successful with almost all the systems passing their assessments first time around", the company said, adding that certain parts of the ship, such as the accommodation, will still require minor modifications that will be undertaken towards the end of September 2016.

The 105 m platform features a standard displacement of approximately 2,400 tonnes, and can accommodate a crew of 120. The vessel has a top speed of 28 kt, a maximum range of 5,000 n miles at 14 kt, and a standard range of 4,000 n miles at 18 kt.

_Raden Eddy Martadinata_ has been configured for anti-surface, anti-submarine, and anti-air missions with a suite of weapons that include launchers for MBDA MM40 Exocet Block II anti-ship missiles, six (two triple) Eurotorp B515 torpedo launchers, and a 12-cell vertical launch system that can deploy the MBDA VL-MICA surface-to-air missiles.


http://www.janes.com/article/63745/indonesia-s-first-sigma-10514-frigate-completes-sea-trials








*National scene: TNI strengthens ties with British military*

The Indonesian Military (TNI) has announced the strengthening of a partnership with the UK military following a bilateral meeting between the two countries at the 2016 Annual Chiefs of Defense Conference (CHOD) in the Philippines.

TNI chief of staff Vice Adm. Didit Herdiawan represented the TNI in the recent bilateral talks with Adm. Sir Philip Jones, the UK’s first sea lord and chief of naval staff.

“We consider England as a country that has continuously supported democratic reform in Indonesia since 1998. England is also a country that has a strong role in global politics,” Didit said as quoted by kompas.com on Monday.

Didit claimed that military relations between the two states had gone from strength to strength, including an ongoing commitment to an agreement signed by both countries’ defense ministers in 2012 in London.

*The agreement touches on military education, military training and defense industries.*

“The meeting provides good momentum particularly [to discuss] regional security threats and is expected to contribute to the already good relationship between the two countries,” Didit said.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...i-strengthens-ties-with-british-military.html






_ Pindad G2 Premium _

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MarveL

*For Eid Al Adha Qurban, TNI troops Share 9 camels, 28 cows and 304 sheeps for Sudan Citizens.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2j32ydk&s=9#.V9oPvJN96Rs
c705 video
(credit to babyceebong)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKRI

*KRI REM 331*




(Damen)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

Svantana said:


> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2j32ydk&s=9#.V9oPvJN96Rs
> c705 video
> (credit to babyceebong)



Itu emang harus disiram air? Gak kuat bajanya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

skyhigh88 said:


> Itu emang harus disiram air? Gak kuat bajanya?



Well, just imagine how hot is that rocket burn. It's... hot.

BTW, how many and what ships that equipped with C705? What happen to the C705 co production / license?



MarveL said:


> *Sea Platforms*
> *Indonesia's first SIGMA 10514 frigate completes sea trials*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Indonesia's first SIGMA 10514 Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) guided-missile frigate, Raden Eddy Martadinata, undergoing sea trials in the Java Sea. Source: Damen_
> 
> The first SIGMA 10514 Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) guided-missile frigate on order for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has completed sea trials and is on track to meet its delivery schedule, shipbuilder Damen announced on 13 September.
> 
> The vessel, which will be the future KRI _Raden Eddy Martadinata_ with pennant number 331, is one of two SIGMA 10514 frigates being jointly constructed by Damen and Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL.
> 
> _Raden Eddy Martadinata_ first underwent seven days of basin trials at PT PAL's facilities in Surabaya to ensure that its propulsion and safety systems were fully operational prior to its shakedown cruise.
> 
> This was then followed by a passage from Surabaya to the Java Sea where the ship underwent sea trials that included tests of its weapon, radar, and sonar systems while underway, said Damen.
> 
> "The trials were successful with almost all the systems passing their assessments first time around", the company said, adding that certain parts of the ship, such as the accommodation, will still require minor modifications that will be undertaken towards the end of September 2016.
> 
> The 105 m platform features a standard displacement of approximately 2,400 tonnes, and can accommodate a crew of 120. The vessel has a top speed of 28 kt, a maximum range of 5,000 n miles at 14 kt, and a standard range of 4,000 n miles at 18 kt.
> 
> _Raden Eddy Martadinata_ has been configured for anti-surface, anti-submarine, and anti-air missions with a suite of weapons that include launchers for MBDA MM40 Exocet Block II anti-ship missiles, six (two triple) Eurotorp B515 torpedo launchers, and a 12-cell vertical launch system that can deploy the MBDA VL-MICA surface-to-air missiles.
> 
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/63745/indonesia-s-first-sigma-10514-frigate-completes-sea-trials



I don't know, when I read the weapon setting of this ship, it is a multi role ship that capable to do everything. But with 2400 tonnes, shouldn't we focus on more anti air platform and give the ASW capability to another ship class? If we remove / reduce the ASW capability of this ship, can this Sigma loaded with more AAW? Like RAM, CIWS? Or 2400 tonnes is too small for that dedicated setting? What do you think guys?


----------



## MacanJawa

Brainsucker said:


> Well, just imagine how hot is that rocket burn. It's... hot.
> 
> BTW, how many and what ships that equipped with C705? What happen to the C705 co production / license?



Halt due chinese higher demand 500 missile per year and we cannot afford it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

about C 705 yesterday
KRI OWA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Anoa 2 dalam pengawalan kunkes RI 1 di Dinas kesehatan Situbondo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

MacanJawa said:


> Halt due chinese higher demand 500 missile per year and we cannot afford it


To be honest i hope the C705 TOT to be canceled, if we want to build and produce ASHM i think we can ask South Korea, Taiwan or Swedish to collaborate, it is more sense to me especially the PRC are one of our threat in the future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## valensi

Hello. I am new member

President Jokowi Delay to Buy Agusta Westland 101 Helicopter


Liputan6.com, Jakarta - Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) menyatakan, prioritas dan pemotongan anggaran adalah untuk hal-hal yang tidak perlu. Hal itu juga sesuai dengan Instruksi Presiden Nomor 8 Tahun 2016.

Adapun anggaran-anggaran itu yang tidak memberi efek apapun misalkan perjalanan dinas, anggaran rapat-rapat, _consinyering_, dan pembelian barang-barang yang bisa ditunda yang belum perlu.

Hal itu termasuk dalam kaitan yang dianggap bisa ditunda karena belum perlu. Jokowi mencontohkan helikopter Agustus, Agusta Westland (AW) 101. Helikopter ini diinginkan oleh TNI Angkutan Udara untuk dibeli dengan menggunakan anggaran tahun 2016.

"Pembelian barang-barang yang bisa ditunda yang belum perlu seperti tadi helikopter Agusta, helikopter AW, saya kira sama," ujar Jokowi, usai menyaksikan manuver pasukan pendarat Korps Marinir Armada Jaya TNI AL ke-34 tahun 2016, di Situbondo, Kamis (15/9/2016).


Jokowi menjelaskan, pemerintah melihat kegunaannya, apakah sudah sangat-sangat mendesak, dan itu masih dalam kajian di Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan (KKIP). Selain itu juga masih dikalkulasi dan dihitung oleh panglima TNI.

"Saya kira semuanya dalam posisi anggaran yang seperti ini semuanya harus dikalkulasi, semua harus dihitung. Saya kira itu masih proses," ujar Jokowi.

Mengenai komitmen yang mungkin sudah dibuat dengan pihak luar negeri, Jokowi mengingatkan, kalau komitmen itu bisa diundur. "Kita pesan sekarang bukan keluarnya sekarang, bukan kaya beli barang di toko. Biasa tunggu 3-4 tahun," tutur dia.

Jokowi meyakini tidak akan ada masalah yang timbul dari mundurnya pembiayaan itu. Ia menunjuk contoh, misalnya tahun ini harus dibayar 30 persen, dan dibayar 10 persen juga tidak apa-apa. "Pembelian-pembelian seperti itu sangat biasa," kata dia.

Dibutuhkan TNI AU

Sebelumnya Kepala Pusat Komunikasi Publik Kementerian Pertahanan Djundan Eko Bintoro membenarkan adanya surat dari TNI AU pada 29 Juli 2016 mengenai pengajuan untuk pembelian satu unit helikopter Agusta Westland 101 seharga US$ 55 juta, dengan menggunakan anggaran tahun 2016 ini.

Dalam surat itu disebutkan, alasan TNI AU membelinya karena sudah sesuai kajian atas kondisi heli angkut TNI AU selama ini yang digunakan, serta kemampuannya memenuhi kebutuhan militer masa datang.

Kepala Dinas Penerangan TNI AU Marsma Jemi Trisonjaya membenarkan adanya permintaan untuk pembelian AW 101. Jemi menjelaskan, spesifikasi AW 101 yang diharapkan TNI bukan untuk VVIP seperti yang pernah ditolak oleh Presiden Jokowi pada Desember 2015, tetapi justru untuk angkutan militer. (Ahm/Ndw)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

valensi said:


> Hello. I am new member


Welcome comrade.

The reported price for AW 101 shows inconsistency with the news some days ago. Wasn't this part of why the previous deal was canceled, because of Inflated price / marked-up allegation. How could the $55 million price tag persist. I thought i read somewhere that the price is around $18 million. CMIIW.

IF the airforce keep pushing the marked-up price, Government should really investigate the alleged shoddy deal behind this procurement plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d

valen post: 8688580 said:


> Hello. I am new member
> 
> President Jokowi Delay to Buy Agusta Westland 101 Helicopter
> 
> 
> Liputan6.com, Jakarta - Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) menyatakan, prioritas dan pemotongan anggaran adalah untuk hal-hal yang tidak perlu. Hal itu juga sesuai dengan Instruksi Presiden Nomor 8 Tahun 2016.
> 
> Adapun anggaran-anggaran itu yang tidak memberi efek apapun misalkan perjalanan dinas, anggaran rapat-rapat, _consinyering_, dan pembelian barang-barang yang bisa ditunda yang belum perlu.
> 
> Hal itu termasuk dalam kaitan yang dianggap bisa ditunda karena belum perlu. Jokowi mencontohkan helikopter Agustus, Agusta Westland (AW) 101. Helikopter ini diinginkan oleh TNI Angkutan Udara untuk dibeli dengan menggunakan anggaran tahun 2016.
> 
> "Pembelian barang-barang yang bisa ditunda yang belum perlu seperti tadi helikopter Agusta, helikopter AW, saya kira sama," ujar Jokowi, usai menyaksikan manuver pasukan pendarat Korps Marinir Armada Jaya TNI AL ke-34 tahun 2016, di Situbondo, Kamis (15/9/2016).
> 
> 
> Jokowi menjelaskan, pemerintah melihat kegunaannya, apakah sudah sangat-sangat mendesak, dan itu masih dalam kajian di Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan (KKIP). Selain itu juga masih dikalkulasi dan dihitung oleh panglima TNI.
> 
> "Saya kira semuanya dalam posisi anggaran yang seperti ini semuanya harus dikalkulasi, semua harus dihitung. Saya kira itu masih proses," ujar Jokowi.
> 
> Mengenai komitmen yang mungkin sudah dibuat dengan pihak luar negeri, Jokowi mengingatkan, kalau komitmen itu bisa diundur. "Kita pesan sekarang bukan keluarnya sekarang, bukan kaya beli barang di toko. Biasa tunggu 3-4 tahun," tutur dia.
> 
> Jokowi meyakini tidak akan ada masalah yang timbul dari mundurnya pembiayaan itu. Ia menunjuk contoh, misalnya tahun ini harus dibayar 30 persen, dan dibayar 10 persen juga tidak apa-apa. "Pembelian-pembelian seperti itu sangat biasa," kata dia.
> 
> Dibutuhkan TNI AU
> 
> Sebelumnya Kepala Pusat Komunikasi Publik Kementerian Pertahanan Djundan Eko Bintoro membenarkan adanya surat dari TNI AU pada 29 Juli 2016 mengenai pengajuan untuk pembelian satu unit helikopter Agusta Westland 101 seharga US$ 55 juta, dengan menggunakan anggaran tahun 2016 ini.
> 
> Dalam surat itu disebutkan, alasan TNI AU membelinya karena sudah sesuai kajian atas kondisi heli angkut TNI AU selama ini yang digunakan, serta kemampuannya memenuhi kebutuhan militer masa datang.
> 
> Kepala Dinas Penerangan TNI AU Marsma Jemi Trisonjaya membenarkan adanya permintaan untuk pembelian AW 101. Jemi menjelaskan, spesifikasi AW 101 yang diharapkan TNI bukan untuk VVIP seperti yang pernah ditolak oleh Presiden Jokowi pada Desember 2015, tetapi justru untuk angkutan militer. (Ahm/Ndw)





valensi said:


> Hello. I am new member
> 
> President Jokowi Delay to Buy Agusta Westland 101 Helicopter
> 
> 
> Liputan6.com, Jakarta - Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) menyatakan, prioritas dan pemotongan anggaran adalah untuk hal-hal yang tidak perlu. Hal itu juga sesuai dengan Instruksi Presiden Nomor 8 Tahun 2016.
> 
> Adapun anggaran-anggaran itu yang tidak memberi efek apapun misalkan perjalanan dinas, anggaran rapat-rapat, _consinyering_, dan pembelian barang-barang yang bisa ditunda yang belum perlu.
> 
> Hal itu termasuk dalam kaitan yang dianggap bisa ditunda karena belum perlu. Jokowi mencontohkan helikopter Agustus, Agusta Westland (AW) 101. Helikopter ini diinginkan oleh TNI Angkutan Udara untuk dibeli dengan menggunakan anggaran tahun 2016.
> 
> "Pembelian barang-barang yang bisa ditunda yang belum perlu seperti tadi helikopter Agusta, helikopter AW, saya kira sama," ujar Jokowi, usai menyaksikan manuver pasukan pendarat Korps Marinir Armada Jaya TNI AL ke-34 tahun 2016, di Situbondo, Kamis (15/9/2016).
> 
> 
> Jokowi menjelaskan, pemerintah melihat kegunaannya, apakah sudah sangat-sangat mendesak, dan itu masih dalam kajian di Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan (KKIP). Selain itu juga masih dikalkulasi dan dihitung oleh panglima TNI.
> 
> "Saya kira semuanya dalam posisi anggaran yang seperti ini semuanya harus dikalkulasi, semua harus dihitung. Saya kira itu masih proses," ujar Jokowi.
> 
> Mengenai komitmen yang mungkin sudah dibuat dengan pihak luar negeri, Jokowi mengingatkan, kalau komitmen itu bisa diundur. "Kita pesan sekarang bukan keluarnya sekarang, bukan kaya beli barang di toko. Biasa tunggu 3-4 tahun," tutur dia.
> 
> Jokowi meyakini tidak akan ada masalah yang timbul dari mundurnya pembiayaan itu. Ia menunjuk contoh, misalnya tahun ini harus dibayar 30 persen, dan dibayar 10 persen juga tidak apa-apa. "Pembelian-pembelian seperti itu sangat biasa," kata dia.
> 
> Dibutuhkan TNI AU
> 
> Sebelumnya Kepala Pusat Komunikasi Publik Kementerian Pertahanan Djundan Eko Bintoro membenarkan adanya surat dari TNI AU pada 29 Juli 2016 mengenai pengajuan untuk pembelian satu unit helikopter Agusta Westland 101 seharga US$ 55 juta, dengan menggunakan anggaran tahun 2016 ini.
> 
> Dalam surat itu disebutkan, alasan TNI AU membelinya karena sudah sesuai kajian atas kondisi heli angkut TNI AU selama ini yang digunakan, serta kemampuannya memenuhi kebutuhan militer masa datang.
> 
> Kepala Dinas Penerangan TNI AU Marsma Jemi Trisonjaya membenarkan adanya permintaan untuk pembelian AW 101. Jemi menjelaskan, spesifikasi AW 101 yang diharapkan TNI bukan untuk VVIP seperti yang pernah ditolak oleh Presiden Jokowi pada Desember 2015, tetapi justru untuk angkutan militer. (Ahm/Ndw)


Welcome bro,
Kenapa TNI AU maksa banget ya beli ini barang, sudah mahaaaaaallll banget trus jumlahnya cm satu!!?? Jadi makin curiga nih.....
This is why we Want KPK to audit TNI, There still some rat hiding there


----------



## MacanJawa

pr1v4t33r said:


> Welcome comrade.
> 
> The reported price for AW 101 shows inconsistency with the previous news some days ago. Wasn't this part of why the previous deal was canceled, because of Inflated price / marked-up allegation. How could the $55 million price tag persist. I thought i read somewhere that the price is around $18 million. CMIIW.
> 
> IF the airforce keep pushing the marked-up price, Government should really investigate the alleged shoddy deal behind this procurement plan.
> 
> View attachment 334575
> 
> View attachment 334579



what is agusta westland 101 role? if just only for transport vvip why not buy BEL from PT DI and upgraded with leather cusion sofa and entertaiment onboard


----------



## initial_d

We already have caracal, why need eh101 that have simmilar capability, smell fishy......


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MacanJawa said:


> what is agusta westland 101 role? if just only for transport vvip why not buy BEL from PT DI and upgraded with leather cusion sofa and entertaiment onboard



Airforce need heavy transport chopter, bigger than MI17, like the planned Chinook for the Army. If they stick to this requirement, the price should be much lower than the quoted price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TowerMan

initial_d said:


> We already have caracal, why need eh101 that have simmilar capability, smell fishy......



maybe ---- just for make company sales happy


----------



## GraveDigger388

Shake.My.Head


----------



## Brainsucker

pr1v4t33r said:


> Anoa 2 dalam pengawalan kunkes RI 1 di Dinas kesehatan Situbondo
> View attachment 334505



I like Anoa 2. It has cool design



initial_d said:


> Welcome bro,
> Kenapa TNI AU maksa banget ya beli ini barang, sudah mahaaaaaallll banget trus jumlahnya cm satu!!?? Jadi makin curiga nih.....
> This is why we Want KPK to audit TNI, There still some rat hiding there



Agusta Westland 101 Helicopter is for VIP, isn't it? Maybe TNI High Command needs to show some prestige when a VIP guest come to visit them?


----------



## initial_d

TowerMan said:


> maybe ---- just for make company sales happy


Yeah, and i bet those sales are TNI AU top brass, it's a shame.
If not mistaken the Price of EH 101 are no more than 25 million US$, 16 Mil for MI17, 22 Mil for caracal
We can voice our disagreement via twitter, just tagged jokowi, we can't be silent with this kind of stuff anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d said:


> Yeah, and i bet those sales are TNI AU top brass, it's a shame. If not mistaken the Price of EH 101 are no more than 25 million US$, 16 Mil for MI17, 22 Mil for caracal



Weird smell is in the air. If we follow the procurement plan from last year, we knew that the planned AW 101 are old stocks, part of the cancelled India' procurement, because of marked-up case. That's why it's only rational that the price should be lower than the new chopter. NOT HIGHER!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

hey dude what kind russian ATGM we have? i never see any of it
all i know is western NLAW and javelin


----------



## GraveDigger388

MacanJawa said:


> hey dude what kind russian ATGM we have? i never see any of it
> all i know is western NLAW and javelin


What is the classification of RPG-7, though?


----------



## Chakrabirawa

GraveDigger388 said:


> What is the classification of RPG-7, though?


'Missile'

Greetings, just made first post here but I've been reading this forum for quiet a time.

Well, IMO RPG is just Rocket Propelled Grenade. ATGM requires at least a seeker.
If I'm not mistaken, we have Ataka (either AT-5 or AT-9 in our arsenal that comes with our MI-35P).
And also there's this missile launcher atop of the BVP2 but I could'nt recognize it.

CMIIW

Sorry mistaken to write 'missile' instead of 'rocket'


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Chakrabirawa said:


> 'Missile'
> 
> Greetings, just made first post here but I've been reading this forum for quiet a time.
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, we have Ataka (either AT-5 or AT-9 in our arsenal that comes with our MI-35P).
> And also there's this missile launcher atop of the BVP2 but I could'nt recognize it.
> 
> CMIIW
> 
> Sorry mistaken to write 'missile' instead of 'rocket'


salam kenal ya
Ataka is an ATGM that hook in helicopters or tanks ..not used by person or manpad like RPG or some NLAW and Jav


----------



## GraveDigger388

Chakrabirawa said:


> 'Missile'
> 
> Greetings, just made first post here but I've been reading this forum for quiet a time.
> 
> Well, IMO RPG is just Rocket Propelled Grenade. ATGM requires at least a seeker.
> If I'm not mistaken, we have Ataka (either AT-5 or AT-9 in our arsenal that comes with our MI-35P).
> And also there's this missile launcher atop of the BVP2 but I could'nt recognize it.
> 
> CMIIW
> 
> Sorry mistaken to write 'missile' instead of 'rocket'


Ah, crap.. I think I missed the "G" in "ATGM" right there. My bad..


----------



## Yuyukangkang

Chakrabirawa said:


> 'Missile'
> 
> Greetings, just made first post here but I've been reading this forum for quiet a time.
> 
> Well, IMO RPG is just Rocket Propelled Grenade. ATGM requires at least a seeker.
> If I'm not mistaken, we have Ataka (either AT-5 or AT-9 in our arsenal that comes with our MI-35P).
> And also there's this missile launcher atop of the BVP2 but I could'nt recognize it.
> 
> CMIIW
> 
> Sorry mistaken to write 'missile' instead of 'rocket'


Thats ... 9M113 Konkurs on BVP-2; Konkurs is Kornet big bro ... old timer (USSR) ATGM


----------



## MarveL

Svantana said:


> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2j32ydk&s=9#.V9oPvJN96Rs
> c705 video
> (credit to babyceebong)



Kampret Ini yang _delay 5 menit_ bukan?  yang bikin jokowi nyengir? gasah masukrinsinih beritanya. maluoii.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bekerja dengan Kehormatan sebagai Dasar.. Yonif Raider 600/Mdg.. Cepat, Senyap, Tepat





KMC Komando from Tesco Indomaritim 









Armada Jaya 2016









Presidential Chopter

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesian president watches failed firings of Chinese-made C-705 missiles at naval exercise*





The Indonesian Navy's KCR-40 missile attack craft, KRI Clurit, which failed to successfully fire a C-705 missile at the 'Armada Jaya' 2016 exercise on 14 September. Source: TNI-AL
*Key Points*

Attempts to launch C-705 missiles from two Indonesian warships during an exercise has failed
Failures come against the backdrop of increased spending on Chinese-made weapon systems by Jakarta
The Indonesian Navy's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL's) attempt to successfully launch Chinese-made C-705 anti-ship missiles from two indigenously built attack craft during a major naval exercise has failed, sources from within the service informed _IHS Jane's_ on 15 September.

The missiles, which were deployed onboard the KCR-40-class missile attack craft KRI_Clurit_ (641) and KRI _Kujang_ (642), each failed at different stages of their launches on 14 September.

_Clurit_ and _Kujang_ each fired a single C-705 missile during Exercise 'Armada Jaya' 2016 which was conducted in the Java Sea.

Both attempts were made in full view of Indonesian President Joko Widodo who was there to witness the exercise from onboard the landing platform dock ship KRI_Banjarmasin_ (592). Accompanying him was TNI-AL chief Admiral Ade Supandi, and Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) chief General Gatot Nurmantyo.

According to TNI-AL sources, the first C-705 deployed on _Clurit_ failed to launch upon command, but fired unexpectedly about five minutes later after the ship's crew failed to observe a misfire procedure.

The missile failed to hit its designated target for the exercise, the recently decommissioned Tisza-class auxiliary support ship, _Karimata_ (960). The second C-705 missile, which was fired from _Kujang_ , failed during mid-flight, and subsequently also failed to hit the same target.

Besides _Clurit_ and _Kujang_ , 'Armada Jaya' also involves the participation of about 7,000 TNI personnel and 39 naval vessels including a Cakra Type 209/1300-class diesel-electric submarine (SSK).

Other TNI-AL weapons that will be tested during the exercise, that runs until the end of September 2016, include the C-802 anti-ship missile that has also been acquired from China.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(324 of 354 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/63815/...chinese-made-c-705-missiles-at-naval-exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakrabirawa

Yuyukangkang said:


> Thats ... 9M113 Konkurs on BVP-2; Konkurs is Kornet big bro ... old timer (USSR) ATGM



Yup I guess that it is, thanks dude.
Old timer indeed, but based on battle in Middle East, I guess Kornet is still relevant and not too out dated (at least it keeps our BVPs look tougher )
But for the Ataka, well I have no the slightest idea. Anybody knows its effectivity against armor?



mejikuhibiu said:


> salam kenal ya
> Ataka is an ATGM that hook in helicopters or tanks ..not used by person or manpad like RPG or some NLAW and Jav



Salam kenal bro, cheers


----------



## initial_d

I hope this FAILED C 705 incident put an end to indonesia-china transfer of technologies of this missiles agreement talk, lets ask the swedish or south korea to help us on our own indigenous ASHM missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

initial_d said:


> I hope this FAILED C 705 incident put an end to indonesia-china transfer of technologies of this missiles agreement talk, lets ask the swedish or south korea to help us on our own indigenous ASHM missiles


Agreed.. We have to find other source for the TOT... Fact if fact...lesson learned...never repeat again..



pr1v4t33r said:


> Weird smell is in the air. If we follow the procurement plan from last year, we knew that the planned AW 101 are old stocks, part of the cancelled India' procurement, because of marked-up case. That's why it's only rational that the price should be lower than the new chopter. NOT HIGHER!
> 
> View attachment 334682



Yes..very fishy here...almost 1 trillion rupiah for 1 chopper... you've got to be kidding me...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakrabirawa

initial_d said:


> I hope this FAILED C 705 incident put an end to indonesia-china transfer of technologies of this missiles agreement talk, lets ask the swedish or south korea to help us on our own indigenous ASHM missiles



Deep evaluation of China's system is really required. The problem might be caused by various factors: defect missile? Downgraded version? Bad missile storage? Failed launch system? Never know... Wish AL will ever publish its investigation result. For the time being we can only guessing

SIPRI reported several years back that we had acquired/ordered several hundred missiles
(CMIIW). No idea if it's true or false, but in case it did happen, it means we are already in the middle of TOT schemes that China offered. So, is it worthed to cancel the whole deal while it's already in process?
Or the sipri report was false and we haven't accepted TOT scheme?


----------



## initial_d

I am not sure if we really are (already) purchasing C705 in that amount, hundreds!!?? We only see those missile onboard fast attack craft, i say 50 at the most


----------



## pr1v4t33r

No need to get soo worked-up about the failed missile test. Failure can be caused by anything, moreover this is the first time for Navy to conduct a firing test for C-705 integration with KCR-40, thus some error were bound to happen. Chill out, it's time to learn and take lesson.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakrabirawa

initial_d said:


> I am not sure if we really are (already) purchasing C705 in that amount, hundreds!!?? We only see those missile onboard fast attack craft, i say 50 at the most



Haha it's too good to be true if we ever done that hell of a huge deal.
I should start questioning every news even if it comes from SIPRI caliber I guess.

What about RX series? Or Rhan? Last news I heard just earlier this year about the RX 450 launch..


----------



## Danzig_Pol

Well I hope that these C705 missile don't make any failure again if there will be another test or even exercise that include the PKR and it's C705 Missile, i mean that we surely need this missile for its Technology until we can develope our own missile that come from the ToT for buying this missile from China, and inshallah our own missile will be more deadlier and capable to destory enemy warship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

I also think it's the perfect time to make "closer bond" with SAAB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Amphibious Landing Armada Jaya Exercise 2016. Credit to Ghofuur Eka Ferianto.







https://www.instagram.com/p/BKZlG1Wj9Oq/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GerhardA

I never liked the idea of buying chinese tech from the start. Sure it's cheaper but the quality, especially the exported versions are WORSE than their russian or western counterpart. 

Plus China is one of our possible future threat and they've been messing around in Natuna area. Why would they sell their "good" weapons to a huge country, that could become a future threat for them in SCS?

I'd rather see TNI buy less but higher quality weapons then tons of cheap crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Bugs

What is SIPRI? This is from their website:
_
"Established in 1966, SIPRI provides data, analysis and recommendations, based on *open sources*, to policymakers, researchers, *media* and the* interested public*_."

To me, SIPRI is just a school bulletin board. In fact, a REAL school bulletin board is more reliable than SIPRI. All information submitted to SIPRI are voluntary, no obligation. If a country buys or sells weapons and not reporting to SIPRI, what will happen to that country? Face embargo? Punished with UN Resolution? Does SIPRI have any power to enforce arms trade reports to anyone? Is SIPRI under the UN? Many worldwide arms trade are done without revealing the buyers, items traded, and volumes traded, so is SIPRI reliable?

The answers are no,no,no,no,no,no,no.

Can a country 'use' SIPRI for marketing purpose by reporting false arms trade, usually by marking up the exported volumes? I think so, knowing that SIPRI is accessible worldwide and many people believe SIPRI just like they believe the celebrity tabloids. So if I sold 20 missiles, I claim to SIPRI 40 missiles and my claim gets published. That's a good marketing. Free of charge too. The buyer won't protest, because it's better people think you have 40 missiles while you actually only have 20.



Langkasukan said:


> What happen to your C705 ? Very-very shameful for TNI-AL that styill claimed as "World Class Navy" ...
> 
> Is it true that you have already acquired 500 unit C705 as "pre-condition" for ToT of this missile from China?
> 
> Any corruption or "kickback" for that purchased and ToT ? and
> 
> Who are involved in the acquisition?
> 
> So, don't be angry if we call your navy now ... As the world class navy with or supported by many junk missiles and ships .... maybe (i hope not) .. you have also many "junk admirals"...



I'm not angry, because I know that your WHOOOLE country is mal-asia, a defect Asian country . "malaysia truly Asia" is an insult to the whole Asian continent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakrabirawa

Star Bugs said:


> What is SIPRI? This is from their website:
> _
> "Established in 1966, SIPRI provides data, analysis and recommendations, based on *open sources*, to policymakers, researchers, *media* and the* interested public*_."
> 
> To me, SIPRI is just a school bulletin board. In fact, a REAL school bulletin board is more reliable than SIPRI. All information submitted to SIPRI are voluntary, no obligation. If a country buys or sells weapons and not reporting to SIPRI, what will happen to that country? Face embargo? Punished with UN Resolution? Does SIPRI have any power to enforce arms trade reports to anyone? Is SIPRI under the UN? Many worldwide arms trade are done without revealing the buyers, items traded, and volumes traded, so is SIPRI reliable?
> 
> The answers are no,no,no,no,no,no,no.
> 
> Can a country 'use' SIPRI for marketing purpose by reporting false arms trade, usually by marking up the exported volumes? I think so, knowing that SIPRI is accessible worldwide and many people believe SIPRI just like they believe the celebrity tabloids. So if I sold 20 missiles, I claim to SIPRI 40 missiles and my claim gets published. That's a good marketing. Free of charge too. The buyer won't protest, because it's better people think you have 40 missiles while you actually only have 20.



Thanks, never realized that SIPRI data source could be made up before. Instead of reporting real quantity of procured arms, they are more likely to be used as 'marketing' and 'propaganda' purposes.
But still wonder, who would report data about 500 missiles procurements and for what purposes? As I guess not everyone can do it. Too many motives behind it, deterence? Misinformation? Maybe just marketing.

Anyway, thanks that opens up my mind


----------



## Svantana

MarveL said:


> Kampret Ini yang _delay 5 menit_ bukan?  yang bikin jokowi nyengir? gasah masukrinsinih beritanya. maluoii.


Ampun om, postingan ane g bermaksud malu2in bangsa kita om...
Di vidionya om Babyceebong, rudal meluncur sesuai hitungan komandan, kalaupun ada delay sekitar 5 detik bukan 5 menit om... di lapak sebelah dibahas kalau kemungkinan delay 5 mnt karena kesalahan teknis komunikasi... 








Okezone.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Armada Jaya Exercise 2016.






http://www.arah.com/gallery/214/fot...n-profesional-prajurit-matra-laut-page-7.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Jokowi: Budget For Arms Procurement Need Top Priority, Especially Those That Have Strategic Effect.

*Jokowi: Anggaran Alutsista Perlu Skala Prioritas, Terutama Berefek Strategis*

_Keamanan_ JUM'AT, 16 SEPTEMBER 2016 , 07:52:00 WIB | *LAPORAN*: WIDYA VICTORIA




Gatot Nurmantyo, Joko Widodo, Dan Ade Supandi/Puspen TNI

*RMOL.* Presiden Joko Widodo turut menyaksikan gelar puncak latihan tempur TNI AL Armada Jaya XXXIV tahun 2016 di Puslatpur Marinir Baluran, Situbondo, Jawa Timur, kemarin.

Presiden pun menekankan, pentingnya rutinitas latihan untuk meningkatkan profesionalisme dan kemampuan senjata.

"Latihan-latihan seperti ini akan terus kita lakukan dalam rangka meng-_update_, memperbaiki latihan-latihan yang disesuaikan dengan senjata-senjata strategis yang kita miliki, akan terus dilakukan secara rutin," kata Presiden yang didampingi Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo dan Kepala Staf AL, Laksamana Ade Supandi.

Secara taktis dan strategis, ia menilai latihan tempur TNI AL ini telah mampu memperlihatkan pentahapan suatu operasi pertempuran, pendaratan, dan penguasaan wilayah.

"Kalau kemarin kita lihat pertempuran di laut dan kita lihat tadi pagi pendaratan ampibi di pantai dan ini pertempuran di darat oleh marinir, sudah kita lihat tahapan-tahapan bagaimana menguasai sebuah wilayah," papar Jokowi.

Lebih lanjut menyikapi efisiensi anggaran dan alutsista TNI, Jokowi mengatakan bahwa diperlukan penentuan skala prioritas, terutama program yang dapat memberi efek strategis.

"Ini _kan_ ada prioritas dan pemotongan anggaran seperti yang sudah saya keluarkan lewat Inpres agar untuk hal-hal yang tidak perlu dan tidak memberikan efek kepada apapun. Kita lihat kegunaannya, semua itu masih dalam kajian di KKIP dan dikalkulasi oleh Panglima TNI, saya kira itu masih proses,” terangnya.

Read more: http://keamanan.rmol.co/read/2016/09/16/260844/Jokowi:--Anggaran-Alutsista-Perlu-Skala-Prioritas-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

*Pindad and SAAB Holds One Day Workshop GBAD*

Wednesday, September 14, 2016, PT Pindad (Persero), which used the Swedish defense company, SAAB AB held a one-day workshop in the auditorium PT Pindad (Persero).

Workshop with the theme Ground Base Air Defence was attended by members of the unity Weaponry Air Defense Artillery Center (Pussenarhanud) led by Deputy Commander Pussenarhanud, Col. I Ketut Sugiartha Arh. Commercial Director of PT Pindad (Persero) Widjajanto attended the opening of the workshop.

In his speech, Widjajanto said that PINDAD being directed by the Ministry of Defence to strictly oversee all water development related to defense the national defense industry's ability to absorb technology through Transfer of Technology and licensed products.

"It is expected from today's workshop, have been increasingly drawn requirements of Pussen Arhanud anything, because we're here to listen, to listen to the demand of the fathers of all as a direct user of this air defense system," he said.

He also said that Pindad wide open lines of communication to continue to interact with the user to get a good understanding of each other. "Hopefully, today's workshop could provide a blessing for the development of our air defense system, for PINDAD as carrier mandate Defense Industry Law no. 16 in 2012, and for good relations with colleagues Indonesia SAAB of Sweden, "said Widjajanto.

Wadan Pussenarhanud, Col. I Ketut Sugiartha said that the missile weapon system technology needed by Pussenarhanud, unity emphasizes those needs at 4 point.

"From a user standpoint, components or aspects of the procurement sista mandatory minimum missile consists of four things: operational aspects, education and training, maintenance, and technology transfer. Fourth this should be considered because it will greatly affect the cyst operational during the active period. We hope, in addition to discuss the technical aspects, these four should also be discussed in this workshop, "he said.

He also said that this workshop is the beginning of a major step towards the independence of the national defense industry. "The independence of the defense industry missile weapon system is a huge strategic step and a big step that has started from the day's activities," he said.

The workshop was followed by a day of in-depth presentation on water technology base ground defense of AD Swedish SAAB and closed with a discussion. (Anggia)

https://www.pindad.com/pindad-dan-saab-gelar-one-day-workshop-gbad







Progress of Indonesian Navy 2nd PKR Sigma 10514, KRI GNR (I Gusti Ngurah Rai), at PT PAL. Credit to IMF and original photographer.
https://www.facebook.com/7622574837...257483796698/1194373807251728/?type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

RBS-70. Credit to Indonesia Military Picture & News FB.






https://www.facebook.com/IndonesiaM...518577927832/1097618536984497/?type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yuyukangkang

GraveDigger388 said:


> I also think it's the perfect time to make "closer bond" with SAAB.


+1 bro; and also Griphen NG ToT ... oh ... thts only a slice of puberty wet dream OmG


----------



## GraveDigger388

Yuyukangkang said:


> +1 bro; and also Griphen NG ToT ... oh ... thts only a slice of puberty wet dream OmG


Not so much of a dream, since SAAB did give the offer..... I don't get why the decision makers overlooked the fact that it's actually the most reasonable offer that we've got these times around...

Idk..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The most reasonable path for jet fighter development & its transfer of technology is through KFX/IFX program. We have to focus our energy on this one. GripenNG tot scheme will only distract and drain our limited resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> The most reasonable path for jet fighter development & its transfer of technology is through KFX/IFX program. We have to focus our energy on this one. GripenNG tot scheme will only distract and drain our limited resources.



I didn't talk solely about Gripen, since I'm more interested with the "Data Link Integration" or whatever, that comes along with Gripen and Erieye..


----------



## patu

MarveL said:


> Kampret Ini yang _delay 5 menit_ bukan?  yang bikin jokowi nyengir? gasah masukrinsinih beritanya. maluoii.


Itukah sebabnya saya lebih suka yg dibatalkan saja. 
Long delays for TOT, long delays for reload.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

GraveDigger388 said:


> I didn't talk solely about Gripen, since I'm more interested with the "Data Link Integration" or whatever, that comes along with Gripen and Erieye..



Indeed, one of the difference between KFX & IFX is the data link, where we will develop our own to allow communications with the Russian-made Sukhoi Su-27/30 Flankers heavy jet fighters. So, there's possibilitiy that we will cooperate with any third party including SAAB in this development. But we rather conduct this cooperation on specific components that will support and strengthen the whole IFX program, not undermine it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patu

Danzig_Pol said:


> Well I hope that these C705 missile don't make any failure again if there will be another test or even exercise that include the PKR and it's C705 Missile, i mean that we surely need this missile for its Technology until we can develope our own missile that come from the ToT for buying this missile from China, and inshallah our own missile will be more deadlier and capable to destory enemy warship.


I do hope in the progress of our own missile. Can anyone inform the latest progress if it?



patu said:


> I do hope in the progress of our own missile. Can anyone inform the latest progress if it?


I am very glad to see the present progress of the missile that we are built, espesially about the range and the seeker advantage of the R450 above.


----------



## Nike

why most get closer with SAAB, when you've got Kongsberg lurking around.............. :ngacir:


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> why most get closer with SAAB, when you've got Kongsberg lurking around.............. :ngacir:



What do they offer?


----------



## Nike

GraveDigger388 said:


> What do they offer?



NASAMS, NSM, RCWS, MRR, encryption devices, MICOS, KAMP and among other


----------



## Nike

Presiden Joko Widodo (kedua kanan), Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo (ketiga kanan), KSAL Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi (kanan), melihat pendaratan pasukan saat Latihan Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016 di Pantai Banongan, Asembagus, Situbondo, Jawa Timur, Kamis (15/9/2016). Presiden Jokowi menyaksikan pendaratan pasukan marinir dan penembakan artileri di Pantai Banongan yang melibatkan sekitar 7.558 prajurit dan berbagai macam alutsista atau material tempur. (ANTARA FOTO/Seno)







Pendaratan Pasukan MarinirSejumlah prajurit Korps Marinir TNI AL menggunakan kendaraan tempur tank amfibi melakukan pendaratan saat Latihan Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016 di Pantai Banongan, Asembagus, Situbondo, Jawa Timur, Kamis (15/9/2016). Presiden Jokowi menyaksikan pendaratan pasukan marinir dan penembakan artileri di Pantai Banongan yang melibatkan sekitar 7.558 prajurit dan berbagai macam alutsista atau material tempur. (ANTARA FOTO/Seno)







Presiden Tinjau Operasi Amfibi TNI ALPresiden selaku Panglima TNI Tertinggi Joko Widodo (tengah) didampingi Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo (kanan) dan KSAL Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi menyaksikan Latihan Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016 dari Menara Pantau Pantai Banongan, Asembagus, Situbondo, Jawa Timur, Kamis (15/9/2016). Latihan Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016 melibatkan sekitar 7.558 prajurit TNI AL, 40 unsur KRI dari berbagai jenis, sembilan pesawat udara dan helikopter, 69 kendaraan tempur (ranpur) dan 78 kendaraan taktis (rantis) Korps Marinir TNI AL. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)









Presiden Tinjau Operasi Amfibi TNI ALPresiden selaku Panglima TNI Tertinggi Joko Widodo (kedua kanan) didampingi Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo (ketiga kanan), KSAL Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi (keempat kanan) dan Mensesneg Pratikno (ketiga kiri) naik tank amfibi LVT-7 saat menyaksikan Latihan Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016 di Pantai Banongan, Asembagus, Situbondo, Jawa Timur, Kamis (15/9/2016). Latihan Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016 melibatkan sekitar 7.558 prajurit TNI AL, 40 unsur KRI dari berbagai jenis, sembilan pesawat udara dan helikopter, 69 kendaraan tempur (ranpur) dan 78 kendaraan taktis (rantis) Korps Marinir TNI AL. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)







Presiden Tinjau Operasi Amfibi TNI ALPresiden selaku Panglima TNI Tertinggi Joko Widodo (kanan) didampingi Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo (ketiga kanan), KSAL Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi (keempat kanan) dan Mensesneg Pratikno (ketiga kiri) naik tank amfibi LVT-7 saat menyaksikan Latihan Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016 di Pantai Banongan, Asembagus, Situbondo, Jawa Timur, Kamis (15/9/2016). Latihan Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016 melibatkan sekitar 7.558 prajurit TNI AL, 40 unsur KRI dari berbagai jenis, sembilan pesawat udara dan helikopter, 69 kendaraan tempur (ranpur) dan 78 kendaraan taktis (rantis) Korps Marinir TNI AL. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)








Latihan Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016Presiden Joko Widodo (tengah) berbincang dengan Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo (kanan), KSAL Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi (kiri) ketika berlangsungnya Latihan Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016 di geladak isyarat KRI Banjarmasin-592 ketika berlayar di Perairan Laut Jawa, Rabu (14/9/2016). Dalam kesempatan tersebut Joko Widodo yang juga sebagai Panglima TNI tertinggi menyaksikan penembakan berbagai persenjataan ketika pelaksanaan Latihan Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Latihan Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016Presiden Joko Widodo (kiri) didampingi Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo (kedua kanan), KSAL Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi (kanan) dan Gubernur Jawa Timur Soekarwo (kedua kiri) tiba di geladak heli KRI Banjarmasin-592 di yang berlayar di Perairan Laut Jawa menggunakan Heli Bell HU-420 milik Skuadron Udara 400 Wing Udara 2, Rabu (14/9/2016). Dalam kesempatan tersebut Joko Widodo yang juga sebagai Panglima TNI tertinggi menyaksikan penembakan berbagai persenjataan ketika pelaksanaan Latihan Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)







Latihan Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016KRI Teuku Umar-385 (kiri) dan KRI Silas Papare-386 (kanan) menembakkan RBU 6000 ketika berlangsungnya Latihan Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016 di Perairan Laut Jawa, Rabu (14/9/2016). Dalam kesempatan tersebut Joko Widodo yang juga sebagai Panglima TNI tertinggi menyaksikan penembakan berbagai persenjataan ketika pelaksanaan Latihan Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)







Latihan Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016KRI kelas Parchim, KRI Clurit-641 menembakkan rudal C705 ketika berlangsungnya Latihan Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016 di Perairan Laut Jawa, Rabu (14/9/2016). Dalam kesempatan tersebut Joko Widodo yang juga sebagai Panglima TNI tertinggi menyaksikan penembakan berbagai persenjataan ketika pelaksanaan Latihan Armada Jaya XXXIV/2016. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Langkasukan said:


> Any further info re. your Rhan 450?
> 
> As far as I know ... There are still no major progress re your Rhan project ....You still have the problem in the material, motor and electronic control of your rocket...
> 
> I can't also understand this because you can easily get that technology in "open market" if you have money
> 
> How ...a big country like Indonesia ... still has no capability to build its own missile .. like Iran, India, Pakistan did ...
> 
> With those conditions ... you have to review and/or can't name your navy as "World Class Navy"



hey where is GOwind, the Gone with Wind class of your frigate? got axed already ler?

if we are silent, is not meant we are doing nothing

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI 403, Chang Bogo class submarine takes a stroll

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## mengkom

Langkasukan said:


> Any further info re. your Rhan 450?
> 
> *As far as I know* ... There are still no major progress re your Rhan project ....You still have the problem in the material, motor and electronic control of your rocket...
> 
> I can't also understand this because you can easily get that technology in "open market" if you have money
> 
> How ...a big country like Indonesia ... still has no capability to build its own missile .. like Iran, India, Pakistan did ...
> 
> With those conditions ... you have to review and/or can't name your navy as "World Class Navy"


you know nothing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TowerMan

pr1v4t33r said:


> KRI 403, Chang Bogo submarine class take a stroll
> View attachment 334903


wow ...great progress

cant wait till 3rd submarine production @ surabaya

btw how to se ignore to someone post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

pr1v4t33r said:


> KRI 403, Chang Bogo submarine class take a stroll
> View attachment 334903


Nice.


----------



## faries

madokafc said:


> NASAMS, NSM, RCWS, MRR, encryption devices, MICOS, KAMP and among other


Whoooaaa...great...


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Minister of State Owned Enterprises Rini Soemarno & CEO PT Pindad Abraham Mose in Sweden meeting with SAAB and Bofors officials.

*Ke Swedia, Pindad Kerjasama Rudal Pertahanan Udara dengan SAAB*

Selain menggelar pertemuan di Swedia, tambah Abraham, pihaknya juga melakukan workshop bersama SAAB dan Pussenarhanud TNI AD yg di gelar di.....

By Abdul Kharis16 September 2016 13:32





RBS 70 VSHORAD (saab.com)

*Money.id - *Menteri BUMN, Rini Soemarno bersama PT Pindad melakukan sejumlah kerjasama dengan industri pertahanan Swedia salah satunya SAAB. Pertemuan yg digelar di Stockholm, Eropa Utara membahas sejumlah alat utama sistem sejata (Alutsista) untuk persejataan TNI.

"Ada sejumlah pembicaraan mengenai industri pertahanan. Yang dengan SAAB pertemuan mengenai RBS 70 NG dengan radar Giraffe," tutur Abraham Mose kepada Money.id, Jumat,16 September 2016.

Selain menggelar pertemuan di Swedia, tambah Abraham, pihaknya juga melakukan workshop bersama SAAB dan Pussenarhanud TNI AD yg di gelar di Auditorium PT Pindad, Bandung Jawa Barat pada 14 September kemarin.

Workshop itu bertema "Ground Base Air Defence" agar terjalin komunikasi antara industri strategis dengan TNI.

Direktur Komersial PT Pindad Widjajanto menuturkan, pihaknya diperintahkan Kementrian Pertahanan mengawal pengembangan air defence dan menyerap teknologi melalui Transfer of Technology dan lisensi produk.

"Semoga workshop ini dapat memberikan berkah bagi pengembangan sistem pertahanan udara kita, bagi Pindad sebagai pengemban amanah UU Industri Pertahanan no. 16 tahun 2012, maupun bagi hubungan baik Indonesia dengan rekan-rekan SAAB Swedia," katanya.

Workshop ini sendiri mendapat sambutan baik dari Pussenarhanud. Wadan Pussenarhanud, Kolonel I Ketut Sugiartha menjelaskan ada beberapa catatan yang sangat berpengaruh pada masalah operasional.

"Dari sudut pandang pengguna, komponen atau aspek wajib dari pengadaan sista rudal minimal terdiri dari 4 hal : aspek operasional, pendidikan dan latihan, pemeliharaan, serta alih teknologi," harap perwira menengah ini.

Pertemuan mengenai RBS 70 ini sudah lama dilakukan. Sebelumnya, pada pameran Indodefence November 2014 telah dilaksanakan kerjasama PT Pindad dan SAAB Dynamic.

Dalam kolaborasi ini, PT Pindad dipercayakan melakukan pengembangan dan peremajaan sistem pertahanan udara berbasis darat RBS 70 Mk2 TNI Angkatan Darat. Salah satu perusahaan BUMN Industi strategis ini menjadi kontraktor utama dan SAAB Dynamic AB menjadi sub-kontraktor.

Selain itu, presentasi mengenai RBS 70 NG dan Radar Giraffe AMB juga telah dilaksanakan di Pussenarhanud pada Maret 2013 silam. Selain pembicaraan ke SAAB, rombongan juga melakukan pertemua ke Bofors membiarakan mengenai integrator sistem kendali tembak Tank Boat.

RBS 70 NG atau New Generation merupakan penerus sistem pertahanan udara RBS70 yang telah memproduksi ribuan unit dan dipakai oleh angkatan bersenjata dari 19 negara, termasuk Indonesia. Sistem pertahanan udara RBS 70 NG dapat menghancurkan target pada jarak 8 km dan ketinggian 5 km.

(Laporan: Fahrizal Lubis)

http://m.money.id/news/ke-swedia-pindad-kerjasama-rudal-pertahanan-udara-dengan-saab-160915e.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

GerhardA said:


> I never liked the idea of buying chinese tech from the start. Sure it's cheaper but the quality, especially the exported versions are WORSE than their russian or western counterpart.
> 
> Plus China is one of our possible future threat and they've been messing around in Natuna area. Why would they sell their "good" weapons to a huge country, that could become a future threat for them in SCS?
> 
> I'd rather see TNI buy less but higher quality weapons then tons of cheap crap.


agree... i like to see.. TNI buy some missile from europe... sweden or france maybe...



Star Bugs said:


> What is SIPRI? This is from their website:
> _
> "Established in 1966, SIPRI provides data, analysis and recommendations, based on *open sources*, to policymakers, researchers, *media* and the* interested public*_."
> 
> To me, SIPRI is just a school bulletin board. In fact, a REAL school bulletin board is more reliable than SIPRI. All information submitted to SIPRI are voluntary, no obligation. If a country buys or sells weapons and not reporting to SIPRI, what will happen to that country? Face embargo? Punished with UN Resolution? Does SIPRI have any power to enforce arms trade reports to anyone? Is SIPRI under the UN? Many worldwide arms trade are done without revealing the buyers, items traded, and volumes traded, so is SIPRI reliable?
> 
> The answers are no,no,no,no,no,no,no.
> 
> Can a country 'use' SIPRI for marketing purpose by reporting false arms trade, usually by marking up the exported volumes? I think so, knowing that SIPRI is accessible worldwide and many people believe SIPRI just like they believe the celebrity tabloids. So if I sold 20 missiles, I claim to SIPRI 40 missiles and my claim gets published. That's a good marketing. Free of charge too. The buyer won't protest, because it's better people think you have 40 missiles while you actually only have 20.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not angry, because I know that your WHOOOLE country is mal-asia, a defect Asian country . "malaysia truly Asia" is an insult to the whole Asian continent.


easy bro... they only have gun boat navy



Langkasukan said:


> Any further info re. your Rhan 450?
> 
> As far as I know ... There are still no major progress re your Rhan project ....You still have the problem in the material, motor and electronic control of your rocket...
> 
> I can't also understand this because you can easily get that technology in "open market" if you have money
> 
> How ...a big country like Indonesia ... still has no capability to build its own missile .. like Iran, India, Pakistan did ...
> 
> With those conditions ... you have to review and/or can't name your navy as "World Class Navy"


does malaysia build it own missile.. the only one you can do is Vita Berapi... dude dont talk about another country if u cant achive anything... happy very very very very wet dream and dont wake up...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

At SAAB website the Ground Based Air Defence (GBAD) system the missiles consists of RBS 70 NG & BAMSE.

http://saab.com/land/ground-based-air-defence/


*Indonesia's PT Pindad and Saab collaborate on air defence*

*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
16 September 2016

State-owned Indonesian defence company PT Pindad has joined forces with Saab to collaborate on offering the Swedish company's Ground Based Air Defence (GBAD) system to the Indonesian Ministry of Defense (MoD).

PT Pindad said on 15 September that the collaborative programme will focus on adhering to the requirements laid out in Indonesia's Defence Industry Law 2012 (also known as Law 16), which obliges foreign contractors to engage with local companies in producing, supplying, and maintaining imported products.

The two companies recently held a workshop at PT Pindad's facilities in Bandung to outline their proposal to the MoD and the Indonesian National Armed Forces (Tentara Nasional Indonesia: TNI)

http://www.janes.com/article/63878/indonesia-s-pt-pindad-and-saab-collaborate-on-air-defence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Langkasukan said:


> _I want to know ...What is "reaction" or "comment" of your President ..When he saw ... a "Show of Force" changed to "Show of No Force" ...._
> -------
> *Presiden Jokowi "Melongo" Saksikan Rudal Buatan Tiongkok Terlambat Melesat dan Tak Sampai Sasaran*



it's no big deal, just a matter of time we master the technology like we did before...




remember of this...




we always improve ourselves... just stop being ignorant.
this guy just another umnoputra clone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

tak perlu lah nak post gambar yakhont strong..die orang dah tau... die begitu lagi kerana tak de nak di capai same negara die sorang tu...





bagus posting gambar ni je la... segale gundam pun ade ikut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## devillianangel

Have a nice saturday morning everybody. 


Asuuuww kabehh pancen, dikandani munyuke rasah dibales lak yo minggat dewe. *Cangkemmee ki do mingkemo*. Nengke wae rasah dibales. Cuk. Jingan ik. Marai rusuh. Kelakuane ceng ngono nek ora dibales ko jeleh dewe ndes.


----------



## Svantana

devillianangel said:


> ndes


use proper languange bro, ojo ngisin-isini wong Jowo. Setiap member punya hak atas postingannya sendiri, jika member memilih meng"ignore" silahkan, membalas pun silahkan. yang penting kita berusaha membangun susana forum yang baik, tugas moderatorlah untuk membersihkan troller dari forum.
salam hormat.


----------



## Marhaenisme

Well i just call Mr. @waz the troller is comeback here you must clean up this thread once again sir... i think this guys @Langkasukan is another clone of umnoputra we can see his post is identically like troller has been you banned. I guees to you "bad Malaysian people" JUST MAKE OWN YOUR THREAD!!!


----------



## GraveDigger388

devillianangel said:


> Have a nice saturday morning everybody.
> 
> 
> Asuuuww kabehh pancen, dikandani munyuke rasah dibales lak yo minggat dewe. *Cangkemmee ki do mingkemo*. Nengke wae rasah dibales. Cuk. Jingan ik. Marai rusuh. Kelakuane ceng ngono nek ora dibales ko jeleh dewe ndes.



Woles coy... Ga usah pake urat!!


----------



## Fox14

Good morning my friends!! Who has had their coffee and cigarette already? 
ngopi sek bro ben ra salah paham

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Marhaenisme said:


> Well i just call Mr. @waz the troller is comeback here you must clean up this thread once again sir... i think this guys @Langkasukan is another clone of umnoputra we can see his post is identically like troller has been you banned. I guees to you "bad Malaysian people" JUST MAKE OWN YOUR THREAD!!!


they have they own thread now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Hi @Langkasukan here is your thread https://defence.pk/threads/malaysia-topics-issues.449746/#post-8694292 you can just put all of your country's glory and military power news there...announce it to all of your Malaysian military enthusiast and jazz it up ... and about your rude comment: better fail in a training ground rather than fail in battle 


*Air Force Holds Exercise Pernika & Cyber 2016*

Phoenix '16 exercise involves several units such as Mabesau, Koopsau II, Kohanudnas and Korpaskhas






Advancement of information and communication technology has given rise to a new battlefield known as war asimetric (Asymetric Warfare).

In this context, the role of communication, information and electronics to be very important, both in the planning process, offensive or electronic warfare and cyber defense.

In response to this reality, the Air Force conduct exercises Pernika & Cyber Defence packed with password Phoenix '16.

Exercise was opened by Assistant Potential Dirgantara which still serves as the Deputy Assistant Operations (Waasops) Rafters Young Marshal (Air Vice Marshal) TNI Umar Sugeng, in the post Mabesau, Cilankap, East Jakarta, Wednesday (14/9).

Phoenix '16 exercise involves several units such as Mabesau, Koopsau II, Kohanudnas and Korpaskhas. In addition, exercise also collaborate with civil elements, such as the State Code Institution (Lemsaneg), Center for Monitoring and Research Center Kemenkominfo information security systems - CISSReC (Communication & Information System Security Research Centre).

Assistant Operations Air Vice Marshal TNI Barhim rafters, as General Superior exercises, in a written mandate that was read Waasops Rafters said information warfare exercises that in fact an important part of asymmetric warfare needs to be intensified and improved in the Air Force.

All Air Force personnel who are involved in this field, such as operating staff, Kohanudnas, Korpaskhas, Dispenau, Disinfolahtau and Dispamsanau must be honed sharpness.

"As the person in charge of the coaching operation readiness Pernika & Cyber Air Force, I ask that the results of this exercise can convince the leadership of the Air Force will be the degree of readiness capability Pernika & Cyber Air Force today," said Asops rafters in a written statement to JITUNEWS.COM.

Exercise Penika & Cyber defense '16 Phoenix theme "Elements Pernika and Cyber Defence ranks Kohanudnas, Koopsau II and Korpaskhas ready to support air operations and other activities in order to carry out the task of the Air Force".

Some defense equipment deployed among other things, a flight of F-16 Falcon Figthing, T-50i aircraft Golden Eagle, Radar Unit (Satrad) 222 Ploso Jombang and Qiwi Missile-3 Smart Hunter.

http://www.jitunews.com/read/44547/tni-au-gelar-latihan-pernika-amp-cyber-2016







Hmmm...Handsome KOMODO on lead and CAESAR SPH following...Yon Armed 12, Divif 2 Kostrad.
https://www.facebook.com/lembagaker...1276675314017/944564855651858/?type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

Flanker Overhead.





Fighters in Sketch.





C295 Above Flower City Bandung.





Busy at Workshop.
Credit to Jeff Prananda FB Page.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

Fox14 said:


> View attachment 335042
> 
> Good morning my friends!! Who has had their coffee and *cigarette* already?
> ngopi sek bro ben ra salah paham



Can I have one? My head got pretty beat up today..


----------



## valensi

Simulasi proses pendaratan pasukan marinir dalam rangka Lapangan Latihan Armada Jaya XXXIV tahun 2016, di Pantai Pendaratan Banongan, Kecamatan Asem Bagus, Kabupaten Situbondo, Provinsi Jawa Timur. (15/9)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Pindad AMX-13 Retrofit. Credit to Pakyan Sugek Sugek.












https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...0012527743000&set=p.186204695140454&source=47
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...0012527743000&set=p.186205031807087&source=47

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

looks like the Vietnam thread seemed to be alive again with the missiles failed test at our sides, and someone claimed Vietnam leader of SEA 

hilarious, looking at their defense industrial capability in which left behind several decades behind us and their Navy surface fleets..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

It's boring to talk about viet... let China take care of them, for the better or for worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

I think they follow this thread too












Armada jaya again

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

insecure people @madokafc they was...will be lesson for our navy in the future to prepare better and put all their resources at maximum capacity and capability...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Why do you even care most of the viets here are retards. They actually defend the piece of tin can they called tank. Proud even.
> 
> Even convinces themselves that they can stood against China.



soo true



mandala said:


> Pindad AMX-13 Retrofit. Credit to Pakyan Sugek Sugek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...0012527743000&set=p.186204695140454&source=47
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...0012527743000&set=p.186205031807087&source=47



i hope they retire this old grandpa and replaced with pindad medium tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

don't bother the vietnamese, let them bussy admiring them self. we've still got lots of homework to be done rather than messing with their business.


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Army Mechanized units joint exercise with RAR in Darwin






*TNI AD* dari Batalyon Infanteri Mekanis 203/AK dan Angkatan Darat Australia (Royal Australian Regiment) yang tergabung dalam Latihan Bersama “Wirra Jaya Ausindo TA.2016” di Darwin, Australia. Menggelar latihan teori Pertempuran Jarak Dekat (PJD) dilanjutkan praktek di daerah latihan Robertson Barrack.

Medan yang sulit dan situasi tak terduga membuat prajurit Yonif Mekanis 203/AK wajib untuk memiliki kemampuan pertempuran jarak dekat. Sebab, perang di perkotaan dalam jarak dekat lebih sering terjadi karena tugas dari satuan Yonif Mekanis 203/AK sebagai Pengaman Ibukota. Dalam simulasi latihan PJD ini setiap prajurit harus mampu bertindak secara tepat dan cepat untuk melumpuhkan musuh yang dihadapinya. Latihan ini bertujuan untuk mengasah kemampuan setiap prajurit apa bila dihadapkan dengan medan/ruang yang sempit.

“_Dalam situasi apapun, seorang prajurit harus mampu melumpuhkan lawan yang mengancam kedaulatan NKRI_”, ungkap Kapten Inf Rachmat Shaleh selaku sebagai Komandan Kompi Latma Wirra Jaya Ausindo 2016.

Pelaksanaan latihan ini merupakan rangkaian kegiatan latihan bersama antara TNI AD dengan tentara Australia dengan tujuan mempererat hubungan kerjasama yang baik antar Angkatan Darat kedua Negara.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KCR 40

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

madokafc said:


> looks like the Vietnam thread seemed to be alive again with the missiles failed test at our sides, and someone claimed Vietnam leader of SEA
> 
> hilarious, looking at their defense industrial capability in which left behind several decades behind us and their Navy surface fleets..............


just ignore it bro... let chinesse deal with them


----------



## Marhaenisme

*Exercise Safkar Indopura (Indonesia -Singapore) 28th 2016*











*MALINDO PARA Exercise 2016 at Cilodong Depok Batalyon Para Raider 328, Brigif 17, Divif 1 Kostrad TNI with Batalyon 9 RAMD (Para Tentera Diraja Malaysia)*

*



*
*



*






Credit for TNI and Angkasa Magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chakrabirawa

mejikuhibiu said:


> just ignore it bro... let chinesse deal with them



They might just spread rumours or making claims of possessing 'ghoib' arsenal because they feel it necessary to raise confidence among themselves.

Yet the claims to be able to produce this and that, underhand procurements, and wild assumptions are getting unhealthy. Guess what, I saw similar discussion pattern in one Jakarta military forum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Marine corps 

@kuadikuat






Halim AFB 

@jeffprananda

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chakrabirawa

mandala said:


> Pindad AMX-13 Retrofit. Credit to Pakyan Sugek Sugek.



I wonder, what gun does this AMX use? The original 105 but Pindad's retrofitted or a newly installed 105 gun?
Is it the Cockeril 105HP that Pindad going to build after the 90LP?


----------



## Marhaenisme

_Exercise Kakadu 2016 Gender Advisor, Lieutenant Commander Donna Sill, stands with Indonesian Navy Ensign, Kevin Syaifullah, after conducting an information session on "Gender Perspectives in Maritime Operations" held at RAAF base Darwin in support of Exercise KAKADU 2016._
_
During the harbour phase of Exercise KAKADU, Gender Advisor for the Australian contribution, Lieutenant Commander Donna Sill, hosted a Gender Perspectives in Maritime Operations workshop with international partners to develop case studies and discuss gender issues that arise in maritime operations.

The workshop was designed to demonstrate the existing incorporation of gender perspectives across the spectrum of maritime operations and to highlight particular areas of improvement for the planning and conduct of future Australian maritime exercises and operations.

Lieutenant Commander Sill said the workshop was an excellent opportunity to share knowledge and experiences with our regional partners.

“We already consider gender perspectives in maritime operations, but quite often it’s ad hoc and reactive,” she said.

“The case studies we’ve explored from across the participating nations have been an excellent opportunity to highlight issues commonly faced by Navies across the Asia-Pacific.

“By deliberately incorporating the principles of the United Nations Resolution on Women in Peace and Security into the planning and conduct of our maritime tasks, we will increase our operational effectiveness,” Lieutenant Commander Sill said.

Indonesian Navy Ensign Kevin Syaifullah joined the workshop to provide insights into how Indonesia handles gender issues that present themselves at sea.

“It’s important to understand how vulnerable people are disproportionately affected by human trafficking,” Ensign Kevin Syaifullah said.

“During boarding operations, we separate victims from agents [of human trafficking], and men and women, for the protection of the vulnerable groups.”

Exercise KAKADU is Australia’s premier international engagement exercise and in 2016 brings together 19 ships and submarines, 18 aircraft and more than 3000 personnel from Asia Pacific and Indian Ocean navies and air forces.
_
*I dont know why... I feels so proud if i look our armed force had many of friendship exercise with other country hehe* 
_
Sourch : Navy Daily AU_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chakrabirawa

*MANDHALA CMS*
An indigenous CMS product created by PT Len. Installed already on various KRIs, large Van Speijk Frigates to smaller KCRs and KCTs.

Capabilities are including:
- Providing combat tactical visualization in TNI-AL's beacons dan symbols, sea map, and video radar.
- Supplying maneuver/formation data.
- Giving inputs on various sea tactics (ex: against submarines) according to TNI-AL's SOP.
- Integrating ship's weaponry; missile, naval gun.
- Calculating and coordinating air and surface assets.
- Providing sea navigation functions.
- Fire Control System.

source:len.co.id/cms-combat-management-system-mandhala
--------------------------------------------------------

Hope this CMS will be upgraded continuously and able to serve in every KRI on the fleets.
Yet, considering AL's assets are consisted from various vendors (ship hull, weaponry, radar), it will take plenty of time.
I hope eventually AL has a system successfully integrate it's fleets into one theatrical combat level.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## waz

Please stop replying to the troll, you only make my job harder.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Air force

@oriuploader

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Wirra Jaya Ausindo 2016
Joint military exercise between Indonesian Army 203rd Mech Infantry Bn and 5th Battalion, Royal Australian Regiment (5th RAR) in Darwin, September 2016.























Photo : 5RAR & KDRI Darwin

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## durandal

MacanJawa said:


> soo true
> 
> 
> 
> i hope they retire this old grandpa and replaced with pindad medium tank



Be patient. with a production capacity PINDAD today, it takes 2-5 years to complete all the tanks for all cavalry battalion, and need 7-12 years to replace all light tank AMX


----------



## Marhaenisme

*Philippines: Abu Sayyaf frees three Indonesian hostages*

*



*
_Sekkingstad, centre, and three Indonesians to his right are photographed in Indanan town [Nickee Butlangan/AFP]_

The Abu Sayyaf armed group has released three Indonesian hostages in the southern Philippines a day after freeing a Norwegian captive held for a year and repeatedly threatened with beheading.

Sunday's release - negotiated by the Moro National Liberation Front (MNLF) rebels - took place on the island of Jolo in Sulu province.

Norwegian Kjartan Sekkingstad, who was let go on Saturday, described the ordeal as "devastating", carrying a backpack with a bullet hole as a reminder of a near-death experience, which included the decapitations of two Canadians kidnapped with him.

The three Indonesian hostages were identified as Lorence Koten, Theorus Kopong, and Emanuel Arakain. They were abducted from the Sabah state of Malaysia in July. (aljazeera)

*Glad to know they freed... hope they can go back to their family quickly.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Marhaenisme said:


> *Philippines: Abu Sayyaf frees three Indonesian hostages*
> 
> *
> View attachment 335652
> *
> _Sekkingstad, centre, and three Indonesians to his right are photographed in Indanan town [Nickee Butlangan/AFP]_
> 
> The Abu Sayyaf armed group has released three Indonesian hostages in the southern Philippines a day after freeing a Norwegian captive held for a year and repeatedly threatened with beheading.
> 
> Sunday's release - negotiated by the Moro National Liberation Front (MNLF) rebels - took place on the island of Jolo in Sulu province.
> 
> Norwegian Kjartan Sekkingstad, who was let go on Saturday, described the ordeal as "devastating", carrying a backpack with a bullet hole as a reminder of a near-death experience, which included the decapitations of two Canadians kidnapped with him.
> 
> The three Indonesian hostages were identified as Lorence Koten, Theorus Kopong, and Emanuel Arakain. They were abducted from the Sabah state of Malaysia in July. (aljazeera)
> 
> *Glad to know they freed... hope they can go back to their family quickly.*



Thank you Sir Nur Misuari


----------



## Yuyukangkang

Hi guys, just read an international news about the C-705 failed launch; it said that probably the failure due to aplications of some Indonesia's tech (bestchinanews). Regardless the authenticity of the site; thats mean we already have a glimpse of SSM technology, thus ... the failure was a silver lining in the clouds .... Keep faith up guys.


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesian urges Duterte: Finish off Abu Sayyaf*




_From left to right Lorence Koten, Emmanuel Arakian, Defense Minister Ryan Mizard Ryan Cudu, Lt. Gen. Mayoralgo dela Cruz and Teo Doros Kofong in a posterity photo. (PHOTO BY JULIE ALIPALA/ INQUIRER MINDANAO/ PHILIPPINE DAILY INQUIRER)_

ZAMBOANGA CITY – Teo Doros Kofong, one of the three Indonesians who were freed by their Abu Sayyaf captors, urged the government to finished off the bandit group.

Kofong, in a press briefing late Sunday afternoon, said his life in captivity was “very hard.”

“That is why we request the Philippine and Indonesian to keep conducting operations and as soon as possible crush this ASG,” he said.

Kofong and his fellow fishermen, Lorence Koten and Emmanuel Arakian, were freed before midnight on Saturday.

“I feel so relieved that now we are free because I was thinking that I would be beheaded,” he said, expressing his gratitude to the Moro National Liberation Front for negotiating for their release.

“I am expressing my gratitude to the Philippine and Indonesian governments for this freedom,” he said.

The three fishermen were freed to MNLF founding chair Nur Misuari in Indanan town.

The three were kidnapped last July 19 in Lahad Datu in Indonesia. SFM


http://globalnation.inquirer.net/145075/indonesian-urges-duterte-finish-off-abu-sayyaf




Spoiler: Do we have new Defense Minister??



..............._From left to right Lorence Koten, Emmanuel Arakian, Defense Minister *Ryan Mizard Ryan Cudu *_








*Southeast Asia: World piracy hotbed*





Exactly five years ago, the Royal Thai Navy vessels HTMS Narathiwat and HTMS Similan joined 25 countries in an international mission to patrol the pirate-infested waters off the Somali coast. (Bangkok Post file photo by Wassana Nanuam)

JAKARTA - Sembara Oktafian was in the engine room of a tugboat chugging toward the Philippines when something didn't sound right.

There was shouting on deck, and shots. Gunmen had boarded, and their message was clear: Come with us, or we will kill you. They shot one crew member and kidnapped four others.

"They were a terrible-looking group, running around with AK-47s," Mr Sembara said. "I thought they were going to kill us all, but they only took my friends."

The April attack, in the Celebes Sea south of the Philippines, was not isolated, or even out of the ordinary. Southeast Asia now accounts for the majority of seafaring attacks globally, surpassing the Horn of Africa, according to the International Maritime Bureau. And governments in the region are scrambling to combat the problem.

"In Somalia, the attacks have gone down," said Noel Choong, head of the maritime bureau's piracy reporting center in Kuala Lumpur, the capital of Malaysia. "In Nigeria, the numbers are still there, but not as much as in Asia."

In 2015, there were 178 attacks in Southeast Asia and none in the Gulf of Aden and Red Sea region near Somalia, according to the maritime bureau, after a multinational security crackdown there. The bureau also reported that in the first half of this year, Southeast Asia was the scene of more than one-third of the 98 attacks and attempted attacks globally.

The men who attacked the tugboat, an Indonesian-flagged vessel that had been hauling a coal barge, were later identified as members of Abu Sayyaf, an extremist group based in the southern Philippines that has acted as a hostage-for-ransom gang for more than two decades. It has also pledged its allegiance to the Islamic State.

Abu Sayyaf is responsible for most of the kidnappings at sea in Southeast Asia, but several other criminal gangs also operate in those waters.

Between March and August, Abu Sayyaf kidnapped 25 Indonesian and six Malaysian seamen in attacks along vital trade routes for coal barges in the Sulu Archipelago. The extremist group continues to hold nine Indonesian sailors from the recent attacks.

Alarmed by the spate of kidnappings for ransom, Indonesia, Malaysia and the Philippines agreed in May to conduct coordinated naval security patrols in the Sulu Archipelago, and establish a hotline among themselves. In August, they agreed to allow "hot pursuits" of kidnappers and armed robbers by their maritime security forces into one another's territory.

"The idea is for the closest patrol boat to take the necessary action," said Arrmanatha Nasir, an Indonesian foreign ministry spokesman.

The Indonesian navy thwarted the hijacking of an oil tanker by pirates off the southwest coast of Borneo in May, and arrested nine suspects. But attacks on oil tankers have become less frequent as global fuel prices have dropped, according to a recent report by the Global Initiative Against Transnational Organised Crime.

Many attackers are instead targeting ships carrying valuable commercial cargo that can be sold on the black market, such as crude palm oil.

"Most of the criminal gangs that hijack fuel tankers are waiting for fuel prices to go up again, and then they will resume hijacking them," said Karsten von Hoesslin, a maritime piracy expert and the host of the National Geographic Channel's _Lawless Oceans<>, who wrote the report._

_
"Until then, they are attacking ships carrying other types of cargo that is now more valuable," he said.


Before the recent surge, Southeast Asia did have some success battling maritime crime.


In 1993, the maritime bureau documented about 20 maritime criminal attacks and attempted attacks in Southeast Asia, but that number steadily rose to nearly 250 by 2000.


Joint patrols by Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore and Thailand in the Strait of Malacca - one of the world's busiest sea lanes - drove down maritime crimes between 2006 and 2009. In 2008, there were only 54 attempted or actual attacks in the region, according to the maritime bureau, compared with 92 in the Gulf of Aden and Red Sea region.

The recent kidnappings have alarmed the Indonesian government in Jakarta, in particular, because Indonesian tugboats have been the primary targets of Abu Sayyaf militants.

Indonesia orchestrated the release of 10 sailors who had been kidnapped in late March by Abu Sayyaf and held for nearly two months by paying, according to the Indonesian news media, a ransom of more than $1 million, or more than 35 million baht.

Days after that attack, Abu Sayyaf attacked the TB Henry, the tugboat that Mr Sembara was on. He and five other seamen aboard - including the man who had been shot and wounded - were left behind as four others were taken because there was not enough room on the attackers' speedboat.

Abu Sayyaf attacked another tugboat in June in the Sulu Sea, taking seven Indonesian sailors hostage. Two of those hostages, after being threatened with beheading, escaped in August by swimming out to sea from the Philippine separatist island of Jolo, where Abu Sayyaf is based. They were rescued.

Some doubt that the recent security agreements to counter the kidnappings will be effective or that the countries will carry through on their pledges of cooperation.

Zachary Abuza, a professor at the National War College in Washington, who specialises in Southeast Asian security issues, said the agreements would not satisfy the Indonesian government.

"They have been trying to deal with this for several months, and it does not match because there is such a disconnect, and a lack of political will and capabilities," Abuza said. "These countries are so very guarded about their territories, but they have very little ways to defend them, which makes them very insecure."

That is little comfort to shipping company bosses such as Suharjono, the operations manager of Global Trans Energy International Jakarta, which owns the TB Henry.

The four sailors kidnapped from the TB Henry were released after 25 days. The company said no ransom had been paid, but the local news media speculated that ransoms had been paid for all Indonesian and Malaysian sailors who had been released.

"My crew is still traumatised," said Mr Suharjono, who, like many Indonesians, goes by one name. "And security is just getting worse."

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/asean/1089205/southeast-asia-world-piracy-hotbed_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

Indonesia Air Force Ground Attack Exercise.

Exercise is one of the media to enhance the capabilities and skills better. Moreover, it relates to maintaining the sovereignty of the nation. Similarly, being conducted by the Air Squadron 21. Exercise air strikes ground (Air to Ground Combat) was performed using the MK-81 bombs that are often labeled Firecracker (Mercon). This exercise held from Wednesday (14/9) until Friday (16/9) at AWR Pandanwangi, Lumajang.

http://angkasa.co.id/galeri/foto/yuk-intip-latihan-penembakan-air-ground-tni-au/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

First Responder #GeganaPMJ #Brimob #POLRI. Photo credit : MolaySatryaIndonesia.
https://www.facebook.com/7622574837...257483796698/1196450103710765/?type=3&theater






#brimob #gegana #polri
New Toys!! - T7 Explosive Ordnance Disposal EOD System (Harris Corp).
Credit:satuan1gegana
https://www.facebook.com/7622574837...257483796698/1196491093706666/?type=3&theater






Yonif Mekanis 413 Bremoro. Credit to Pen Divif 2 Kostrad.
https://www.facebook.com/lembagaker...1276675314017/945988382176172/?type=3&theater





Commander. Sepaska Frogman School.
https://www.facebook.com/7622574837...257483796698/1196465223709253/?type=3&theater





Yonif Para Raider 502/Ujwala Yudha. Photo credit to Pen Divif 2 Kostrad.
https://www.facebook.com/lembagaker...1276675314017/945263078915369/?type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GraveDigger388

"They have been trying to deal with this for several months, and it does not match because there is such a disconnect, and a lack of political will and capabilities," Abuza said. "These countries are so very guarded about their territories, but they have very little ways to defend them, which makes them very insecure."


Well atleast they are freed, eventually.

Go ask Canada what they'd been doing!!


----------



## faries

Navy marines in a raid into Banongan Beach, Situbondo, using amphibious tanks of vehicles coming out of KRI Banjarmasin 592, Thursday (15/9). This activity is part of the Navy war games entitled "Armada Jaya All 34". KOMPAS / PERSONAL WISNU DODY.
https://www.facebook.com/lembagaker...1276675314017/944754752299535/?type=3&theater





The Mission Has Begun. Credit to Jeff Prananda.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2079697848858.58526.1737407527&type=3&theater





















Just like in previous years, Air Force Flight School (Sekbang) always conduct exercises Navigation Distance Medium and Long Distance followed by the students. This navigation training materials take route from Air Force Base (AFB) Adi Sucipto Yogyakarta, Madiun Iswahyudi air base, and finally landed at the air base in Malang Abdul Rahman Saleh (07/09/2016).

http://angkasa.co.id/galeri/foto/mengintip-latihan-sekbang-di-lanud-abdulrahman-saleh/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

*Three Indonesian hostages freed by Abu Sayyaf, fourth to follow*

Zamboanga, Philippine | Mon, September 19 2016 | 08:28 am





Three Indonesian sailors released on Sunday and handed over to Philippine authorities in Zamboanga will fly to Manila to undergo a medical check-up before being flown home to Indonesia on Tuesday.(JP/Haeril Halim)

"From day to day in their captivity, it felt like we were just waiting for our time to be beheaded," Theodorus Kopong Koten recalls his captivity by the Abu Sayyaf group.

For 75 days he had been a hostage of the notorious militants in the Sulu islands region of the southern Philippines. He is one of three Indonesian sailors released by the Abu Sayyaf group on Sunday in Zamboanga.

"It was very scary. There was no life there. I cannot say thank you enough for the release, and it is only God who could respond to the efforts by Indonesian and Philippine authorities to make the release possible," Theodorus said on Sunday.

The other two sailors are Lorens Koten and Emmanuel. The three crewmen were on board a Malaysian-flagged fishing boat when kidnapped by the militants on July 9 in Lahat Datu waters in Malaysia.

Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu, who came to Zamboanga to witness the handover of the hostages from the Philippine military to Indonesian officials, said a fourth Indonesian sailor was expected to be released on Monday.

He refused to give details on the fourth Indonesian, but said all four released hostages would return to Indonesia on Tuesday.

Indonesia thanked the Philippine military for achieving the release, with help from the Moro National Liberation Front (MNLF).

Ryamizard denied speculation that the government had paid a ransom for their release. However, he said he did not know whether the hostages’ families or employers paid a ransom. Abu Sayyaf is notorious for taking hostages and threatening to behead them for ransom.

"We, Indonesia and the Philippines, do not want to be extorted. We did not and never will pay a single penny," Ryamizard said told a press briefing in Zamboanga on Sunday.

Once the fourth hostage is finally released, the group will still be holding another five Indonesians. At least 18 Indonesians have been kidnapped in separate incidents since May, including two who reportedly escaped on their own in August.

The Indonesian government had been pushing for negotiations in the hostage crisis, Ryamirzard said, noting that securing the release of the three sailors had been a tough process.

Yet he expressed optimism that the remaining five hostages would soon be freed, following a Philippine military offensive against the Abu Sayyaf gunmen. Philippine forces have deployed 22,000 personnel to corner the militants in the Sulu islands following orders from President Rodrigo Duterte.

The commander of the Western Mindanao Command, Mayoralgo de la Cruz, said the Philippine government had cooperated with the MNLF, as the latter was familiar with the Sulu Island area and its members had a broad network in the region.

"We will be much happier once we receive all the remaining Indonesian hostages from Abu Sayyaf. President Duterte has ordered us to go after the group," Cruz said. (rin)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ges-freed-by-abu-sayyaf-fourth-to-follow.html

Two people who play significant role in diplomacy to release the hostages in many news was Maj (Ret.) Kivlan Zen of Indonesia and Nur Misuari of the MNLF, of course, also the Philippine Armed Forces that do alot of operation to fight against Abu Sayyaf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


>



Soo sweet, pake gandengan tangan segala ... 



faries said:


>


Keren bgt nih. Ayo tambah lagi Marder, ato ASCOD Pizarro boleh juga.


----------



## aderessag

how about C-705...? cancelled or keep buying from china...? . What is best candidate to replace C-705 if cancelled ...? how about RBS 15...? sama curhat dikit , niat mau Ngebahas alutsista china (khusunya C-705) di Group sebelah ehh malah dibully njir. Kapok aku kapok.


----------



## mandala

Video of a convoy of 6 units Pindad AMX-13 Retrofit. Credit to cuzz vermouth.

http://scontent.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/14403891_1699264910395164_1189413895_n.mp4


----------



## Brainsucker

aderessag said:


> how about C-705...? cancelled or keep buying from china...? . What is best candidate to replace C-705 if cancelled ...? how about RBS 15...? sama curhat dikit , niat mau Ngebahas alutsista china (khusunya C-705) di Group sebelah ehh malah dibully njir. Kapok aku kapok.



What group? 

BTW, changing C-705 to other AShM missile is ok. The problem is, that we have the money or not. There are a lot of missile that is better than C705. But when the money talk, we should understand that the most important matter is to balance between "the quality" "the quantity", and "The cost". It's not only the quality of the missile, but also the quantity (the number that we need for our ships), and then the cost that we must pay to buy, replace, and maintain the weapon. If RBS15 has meet those criteria, then why not?

I'm sure that when the government chose C705, they didn't think that this missile is the best missile in the world. But more because of the cost, and of course, the TOT (has been cancelled).


----------



## aderessag

Brainsucker said:


> What group?
> 
> BTW, changing C-705 to other AShM missile is ok. The problem is, that we have the money or not. There are a lot of missile that is better than C705. But when the money talk, we should understand that the most important matter is to balance between "the quality" "the quantity", and "The cost". It's not only the quality of the missile, but also the quantity (the number that we need for our ships), and then the cost that we must pay to buy, replace, and maintain the weapon. If RBS15 has meet those criteria, then why not?
> 
> I'm sure that when the government chose C705, they didn't think that this missile is the best missile in the world. But more because of the cost, and of course, the TOT (has been cancelled).



digroup fb anjay ane di ledekin mending china udah bisa mbuat , lah indonesia bisa apa...? anjay . dah ane diem aja ane tinggal tuh group , Padahal ane cuma berbagi cerita Perihal Gagalnya C-705 dan mengenai kualitas alutsista china .Terus ane nyaranin buat Beralih ke Exportir senjata selain china . ehh taunya ada orang thailand nyemprot ane gara-gara kesinggung kan thailand beli KS dari china .Dia ngiranya ane ngeldek njir . ampun dah tobat .ngapuro  .

for moderator i'm sorry for using indonesian language.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

pr1v4t33r said:


> ASCOD Pizarro boleh juga.


mending Bradley aja bro 



mandala said:


> Video of a convoy of 6 units Pindad AMX-13 Retrofit. Credit to cuzz vermouth.
> 
> http://scontent.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/14403891_1699264910395164_1189413895_n.mp4


seperti nonton dokumenter agresi nica


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Firts unit of Chang Bogo class submarine takes a stroll

Nama resminya KRI Nagapasa 403

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Norge Stronk

aderessag said:


> how about RBS 15...?



Eww. Try this.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Kopaska with US Navy






C-295




Nbell 412EP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kalazan

Norge Stronk said:


> Eww. Try this.



What missile is that bro? Another kongsberg product?
Ashm with single booster, the design look like an Ashm cruise missile....


----------



## aderessag

Kalazan said:


> What missile is that bro? Another kongsberg product?
> Ashm with single booster, the design look like a Ashm cruise missile....



Maybe RBS 15 MK3


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

Kalazan said:


> What missile is that bro? Another kongsberg product?
> Ashm with single booster, the design look like an Ashm cruise missile....



Kongsberg Naval Strike Missile....range 185km, with GPS and IR seeker


----------



## Kalazan

Will come in the near next year....great for navy and the cadet .
Almost twice bigger...







*Perbandingan Antara KRI Dewaruci dengan Bima Suci*

JAKARTA - Kadispenal Laksamana Edi Sucipto menjelaskan keunggulan kapal latih tiang tinggi (tall ship) KRI Bimasuci sebagai penerus sang legenda KRI Dewaruci milik TNI Angkatan Laut.

“Jumlah layar 26 buah (KRI Bimasuci), sedangkan KRI Dewaruci 16 buah. Jika di KRI Dewaruci tidak terdapat ruang kelas, maka KRI Bimasuci menyediakan ruang kelas secara khusus sebagai tempat belajar para taruna AAL saat berlatih dalam operasi Kartika Jala Krida. Ruang kelas yang tersedia mampu memuat 100 orang taruna,” ujar Edi melalui siaran pers yang diterima Okezone, Selasa (28/6/2016).

Lebih lanjut Edi menjelaskan KRI Dewasuci memanfaatkan geladak terbuka sebagai ruang rekreasi, sementara KRI Bimasuci menyiapkan ruang rekreasi dalam sebuah ballroom berukuran 11 x 10,5 meter persegi. “Tingkat kenyamanan juga jauh lebih meningkat sebab KRI Bimasuci menyiapkan perangkat multimedia,” katanya.

KRI Bimasuci sendiri mampu menyediakan akomodasi bagi 203 personel. Kecepatan maksimal mencapai 12 knot jika menggunakan daya dorong mesin dan 15 knot jika menggunakan layar. Sementara itu untuk tingkat endurance (ketahanan berlayar tanpa mengisi BBM) dapat mencapai 30 hari. Kapal layar tiang tinggi ini pun dilengkapi dengan 5 dek, 7 kompartemen, dan 48 blok.

Medio Januari lalu atau tepatnya 27 Januari 2016 KRI Bimasuci memasuki tahap peletakan lunas (keel laying). Dalam sambutannya, Direktur Galangan Guillermo Freire Garcia menyampaikan ucapan terima kasih kepada Pemerintah Indonesia atas kepercayaan yang diberikan kepada perusahaannya untuk membuat kapal layar latih.

“Sebuah kepercayaan, sekaligus tantangan bagi kami, karena kami tahu bahwa pendahulu kapal ini, yakni KRI Dewaruci telah menjadi kapal yang terkenal dan menjadi legenda dunia”, kata Guillermo dalam bahasa Indonesia yang lancar.

Keel laying merupakan bagian dari empat tradisi yang melekat pada setiap pembangunan kapal angkatan Laut. Urutan lengkapnya adalah peletakan Lunas (keel laying), peluncuran (launching), peresmian kapal (commissioning) dan purnatugas (decommissioning).

Pihak galangan rencananya akan meluncurkan kapal layar tiang tinggi tersebut ke laut pada pada akhir September 2016. Pada Januari hingga Mei 2017 kapal layar itu akan menjalani tahap harbour trial dan sea trial.

(Okezone)


----------



## Kalazan

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Kongsberg Naval Strike Missile....range 185km, with GPS and IR seeker



is it? and the booster seem like to be changeable with the further range.
will be a good alternate for national naval missile...if there is TOT scheme offered by our norge friend. 
since Norway is one of country that have high technology in naval defense sector...beside some indonesian naval asset is equipped with european technology.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Kalazan said:


> since Norway is one of country that have high technology in naval defense sector...



They are the descendants of the Viking, what do you expect?


----------



## Kalazan

GraveDigger388 said:


> They are the descendants of the Viking, what do you expect?



They build from their natural challenge...

Our submarine use cms from kongsberg...include the three upcoming submarine.
If we use the same source for our surface asset, it will more easier to integrated between platform.
It will more easier for commander to mantain the naval group.
With the other european product i think the're many commonality in some aspect, like data comunication..so its called datalink in simple words.
Beside, their product have high quality.... TOT is my other expectation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

Kalazan said:


> is it? and the booster seem like to be changeable with the further range.
> will be a good alternate for national naval missile...if there is TOT scheme offered by our norge friend.
> since Norway is one of country that have high technology in naval defense sector...beside some indonesian naval asset is equipped with european technology.



Yes...I prefer European-made missiles also....NSM, RBS 15 Mk3, Exocet MM40 Block III, all are great missiles. Indonesia needs to invest on a lot of money. In many cases, weapons and ammo are more important than the carrying platform. Don't forget the detection and fire control suites as well....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2nd SIGMA frigate






KRI Teluk Bintuni (520), the first localy made LST





Mock-up for Medical Support Vessel, the new planned hospital ship for the Navy





KRI Kujang (642), this is how fully armed KCR-40 class looks like...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Kalazan said:


> Will come in the near next year....great for navy and the cadet .
> Almost twice bigger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Perbandingan Antara KRI Dewaruci dengan Bima Suci*


Comparison between KRI Arung Samudera, KRI Dewaruci & KRI Bima Suci

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chakrabirawa

pr1v4t33r said:


> 2nd SIGMA frigate



PT. PAL learning curve is much faster I guess. Wish there'd be third, fourth and so on SIGMA ships in AL's fleets. 

Let the SIGMA carries on the 'Flag Ship' status from Van Speijk the veteran


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Navy Tallship based on class.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Cloudy

Morning operation

@bams






C-130

@oriuploader






Abis direpaint kali ya, mulus bener nih

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

Kopaska School - Keparaan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## patu

Mbak yo p


devillianangel said:


> Have a nice saturday morning everybody.
> 
> 
> Asuuuww kabehh pancen, dikandani munyuke rasah dibales lak yo minggat dewe. *Cangkemmee ki do mingkemo*. Nengke wae rasah dibales. Cuk. Jingan ik. Marai rusuh. Kelakuane ceng ngono nek ora dibales ko jeleh dewe ndes.


Mbak yu yo pake bahasa ati ingris sa.



madokafc said:


> looks like the Vietnam thread seemed to be alive again with the missiles failed test at our sides, and someone claimed Vietnam leader of SEA
> 
> hilarious, looking at their defense industrial capability in which left behind several decades behind us and their Navy surface fleets..............


Let them boasting them self among them and we, let us support our army to improof and be learning from the case.


----------



## skyhigh88

*ASEAN Cadets Sail 2016*
*KRI Dewaruci Arrives in TNI-AL Command Base Makassar*
*KRI Dewaruci has arrived in Makassar along with navy cadets from Brunei Darussalam, Cambodia, Malaysia, Myanmar, Philippines, Singapore, Thailand, Vietnam, and Indonesia.*

*The journey started in Surabaya – Mataram – Bali – Makassar – Balikpapan – Semarang - Surabaya.*

Layang Pier, Mako Lantamal VI, Makassar, South Sulawesi
20 September 2016
Photos by: Fahmi Ali
Tempo.co


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia offers defense equipment to Pakistan
_Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia's Coordinating Minister for Political, Security and Legal Affairs Wiranto met with the commander of Pakistans armed forces, General Rashad Mahmood, here on Tuesday to discuss defense cooperation, including the exchange of information and defense equipment._






"We have also offered our defense equipment to them, including the Anoa armored vehicle, assault rifle and CN-235 aircraft," Wiranto said at his office.

The cooperation between Indonesia and Pakistan has been ongoing for years, marked by exchange of staff school students and commanders of the army, navy and air force, as well as staff members of the National Defense Institute (Lemhanas).

Wiranto also spoke about his experience participating in a joint exercise with Pakistani soldiers when he took part in the Army Command Staff School (Seskoad) in 1982.

"Relations between the two countries armies are very close. General Rashad Mahmood has asked for maintaining and developing that relationship," he said.

Wiranto, who was a former commander of the armed forces, also explained about the Indonesian governments attention to fight terrorism as part of efforts to promote peace, friendship and solidarity in the ASEAN region.

"They (Pakistan) wish Indonesia would continue with its efforts in leading the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), because peace in the region will bring a positive impact on other countries, including Pakistan," he said.

_http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106797/indonesia-offers-defense-equipment-to-pakistan_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Kongsberg Naval Strike Missile....range 185km, with GPS and IR seeker



But how big is this Kongsberg? How long is the missile? Can our KCR 40 and 60 equipped with this missile? 185 km is far. How big it size compared to the C705?

All ship has their own limit on how they can fit with the missile. For example, the Chinese Type 052D 's VLS can't be fitted with missiles that longer than 7 m. Thus limit the ship capability to bring giant missiles.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Brainsucker said:


> But how big is this Kongsberg? How long is the missile? Can our KCR 40 and 60 equipped with this missile? 185 km is far. How big it size compared to the C705?
> 
> All ship has their own limit on how they can fit with the missile. For example, the Chinese Type 052D 's VLS can't be fitted with missiles that longer than 7 m. Thus limit the ship capability to bring giant missiles.



It's petite. Not even 5m in length..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

guys just found this on the internet, a ww1 vintage machine gun on navy patrol boat (KAL Sambas II 401), anyone know what type is this (vickers,maxim, M1917.....etc?)


----------



## Chakrabirawa

striver44 said:


> guys just found this on the internet, a ww1 vintage machine gun on navy patrol boat (KAL Sambas II 401), anyone know what type is this (vickers,maxim, M1917.....etc?)



Quite impressive. No idea what type is it but seem to have water-cooled system so probably it is older than the holder and even his grandfather￼￼
(CMIIW)
The ammo availability is what grind my gears..


----------



## durandal

striver44 said:


> guys just found this on the internet, a ww1 vintage machine gun on navy patrol boat (KAL Sambas II 401), anyone know what type is this (vickers,maxim, M1917.....etc?)



look like Type 24 heavy machine gun


----------



## Norge Stronk

Brainsucker said:


> But how big is this Kongsberg?



Huge. Kongsberg is one of the world's largest defense contractors and has successfully exported the NSM to several countries including Poland, which uses a mobile launcher variant.






Other products of Kongsberg include NASAMS, which protects the US Capital and D.C. airspace:






Protector RWS, found worldwide:






And popular AUVs like Remus:








Brainsucker said:


> How long is the missile?



4m in length, 400kg in weight.

8 NSM fit on the 47m Skjold Class Corvettes.











A size comparison with KV Harstad.








Kalazan said:


> What missile is that bro?
> Ashm with single booster, the design look like an Ashm cruise missile....



It's the Naval Strike Missile. It's an adaptation of the Joint Strike Missile and is a dual land-attack, anti-ship weapon. It's range is greater then 200km, it guidance is either IR signature identification, GPS internal, or electronic signature identification.

If you're wondering about the damage one can do, well here's a demonstration:






And to confirm it has a land-attack capability as well:

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Parking

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KRI GNR 332 

2nd PKR

@Ipenk

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## mengkom

striver44 said:


> guys just found this on the internet, a ww1 vintage machine gun on navy patrol boat (KAL Sambas II 401), anyone know what type is this (vickers,maxim, M1917.....etc?)


Not that old
M2 browning 12,7mm heavy machine gun modified with water cooled barrel
The rivets at the gun receiver and the cocking handle is the clue

We have older gun in our inventory, the cavalry forces still uses model 1919 rechambered to 7.62 NATO


----------



## faries

Indonesian Marine Amphibious Recon during joint exercise with 1st Special Forces Group-US PACOM 2016. Repost from @waluyosadewo
https://www.facebook.com/7622574837...257483796698/1198268866862222/?type=3&theater











#LinudMalindo2016
Indonesian Army 328th Pararaider Bn and Malaysian Airborne unit joint exercise "Linud Malindo 2016". Photo credit : Penkostrad.
https://www.facebook.com/Forum-Sejarah-Militer-762257483796698/?ref=ts&fref=ts



Meanwhile, in neighboring country Phillipine...

*International vessel collides with PHL Navy's BRP Tarlac*

A Liberian-registered merchant tanker on Monday night collided with a Philippine Navy vessel in Zamboanga City.

The Philippine Navy said merchant tanker Tasco, with Filipino and Ukranian crew, collided with BRP Tarlac while the naval ship was anchored 1,000 yards south of Ensign Majini Pier at Naval Station Romulo Espaldon at around 7:46 p.m.

Rear Admiral Jorge Amba, commander of Naval Forces Western Mindanao, said no one was hurt among the crew members, but the naval vessel sustained a minor damage in the right forward bulwark and side ramp.

Philippine Coast Guard Zamboanga Station commander, Lt. Junior Grade Jimmy Berbo, said guardsmen have been sent to the area to investigate.

The merchant tanker, meanwhile, was prevented from leaving pending the investigation.

The tanker was headed to Bintulo, Malaysia when the incident happened.

Twenty one Filipinos are part of Tasco’s crew with Dominador Taguas Jr. as its captain.

BRP Tarlac arrived is the first ever strategic sealift vessel of the Philippine Navy. It was recently acquired by the Philippine government as part of a P3.87-billion two-vessel contract entered into with Indonesian shipbuilder PT Pal Persero.

The naval vessel is leading the naval blockade against the Abu Sayyaf Group in Mindanao.

It serves as the command and control ship of the Philippine Navy in its operations against the bandits. *—with a report from Cedric Castillo and Joseph Tristan Roxas/DVM/ALG/RSJ, GMA News*

- See more at: http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/stor...th-phl-navy-s-brp-tarlac#sthash.JXkudlmN.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chakrabirawa

mengkom said:


> Not that old
> M2 browning 12,7mm heavy machine gun modified with water cooled barrel
> The rivets at the gun receiver and the cocking handle is the clue
> 
> We have older gun in our inventory, the cavalry forces still uses model 1917 rebarreled to 7.62 NATO



When you say it, the gun receiver resembles M2 browning indeed. But why would they switch from air to water cooled? The water system seems a bit complicated when it comes to maintenance or change barrel time. And also it makes the gun heavier although it ain't a matter since it's fix mounted.
Any idea?
Sorry if my curiosity kicks in


----------



## Kalazan

nice inovation 
hope neighbourhood country that have 'dopper tradition' will be interested...export opportunity..  
*
Litbang TNI AD Ciptakan Senapan "Dopper" Untuk Tembaki dan Uji Nyali Prajurit Komando*

*Militer Indonesia dikenal memiliki tradisi “gila” dalam berlatih, yakni latihan dopper. Latihan ini senyatanya bertujuan menguji nyali prajurit, mereka wajib merayap di lahan berlumpur dengan satu atau lebih pelatih menembaki kiri kanan mereka dengan peluru tajam.*





“Tidak boleh ada keraguan atau kesalahan, harus merayap rata tanah, lurus dan jangan berhenti. Kalau berhenti, pelatih akan makin rajin menembaki di sekitarnya. Kalau sampai panik, malah bisa kena tembak. Sudah banyak korban dari latihan ini,” tutur Kapten Inf Ony Mulyanto, perwira Dinas Penelitian dan Pengembangan TNI AD saat Pameran Teknologi di Solo, Kamis (12/8).

Ony memaparkan, karena sifat latihan yang sangat berisiko, para peneliti senjata di TNI AD berupaya menciptakan senjata khusus untuk latihan dopper. “Sampai saat ini belum ada negara yang menciptakan senjata khusus itu, ya karena tidak semua negara punya tradisi dopper,” terangnya.



_*(Kapten Inf Ony Mulyanto dengan senapan khusus dopper | Ari Kristyono)*_

“Bobotnya lebih besar, tidak masalah karena toh ini tidak akan dibawa lari-lari, penembak pasti menggunakan sandaran. Tapi ada empat karakter yang wajib dimiliki, yakni suaranya harus keras untuk mengusik moril, akurasi tembakan, endurance harus tahan digunakan berjam-jam, serta peluru dibikin tumpul supaya kalau kena lumpur muncratnya tinggi tapi aman tidak mudah memantul,” jelasnya.

Senapan khusus itu, kata Ony sudah selesai menjalani seluruh tahap uji. Namun apakah akan diproduksi, dirinya mengaku tidak tahu.

“Kalau jadi diproduksi, pasti nanti PT Pindad yang bikin. Tentu saya berharap ini diproduksi, karena TNI membutuhkan ini untuk menghasilkan prajurit komando yang semakin berkualitas,” tandasnya._* (Timlo)

strategi-militer.blogspot

*_


----------



## faries

*Five F-16 Fighters From US Grant Coming in Magetan Soon
*





MAGETAN, KOMPAS.com - Five units of F-16 fighter aircraft donated to the Government of the United States of America to Indonesian Air Force will arrive at the Air Force Base Iswahjudi, Magetan, East Java, on Wednesday (09/21/2016).

The United States government grant F-16 fighter aircraft to the Air Force gradually.

"Nine planes have been given one year prior to the Air Force. Total of all fighter aircraft F-16, which will be donated to the Air Force as many as 24 units, "said the Commander of Air Operations 1, Marsma TNI Yuyu Sutisna, in Iswahjudi Air Force Base, Tuesday (20/09/2016) afternoon.

Sutisna said, five F-16 fighter aircraft were granted the US government will be directly used in the peak of Air Force Exercise Angkasa Yudha held late September in Tanjung Pandan, Belitung Bangka. Even entire fighter pilot who will operate the aircraft was already prepared.

"Tomorrow, so come directly performed administrative processes reception and immediately used at the time of this exercise," said Sutisna.

He added that the aircraft is a grant but still needed improvement. For the repair costs are borne grant from the Air Force.

The presence of five F-16 fighter planes from the United States grant will increase the maximum capacity in the pre-workout Angkasa Yudha. Five F-16 aircraft that recently granted by the United States planned to be given a new squadron in Pekan Baru named squadron 16.

http://regional.kompas.com/read/201...tempur.f-16.bantuan.as.segera.tiba.di.magetan







Yonif Mekanis 413 Bremoro. Photo credit to Pen Divif 2 Kostrad.
https://www.facebook.com/lembagaker...1276675314017/947413638700313/?type=3&theater





Yon Armed 12. Photo credit to Pen Divif 2 Kostrad.
https://www.facebook.com/lembagaker...1276675314017/946720255436318/?type=3&theater





Yon Arhanudri 2. Photo credit to Pen Divif 2 Kostrad.
https://www.facebook.com/lembagaker...1276675314017/946720422102968/?type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chakrabirawa

faries said:


> Meanwhile, in neighboring country Phillipine...
> 
> *International vessel collides with PHL Navy's BRP Tarlac*
> 
> A Liberian-registered merchant tanker on Monday night collided with a Philippine Navy vessel in Zamboanga City.
> 
> The Philippine Navy said merchant tanker Tasco, with Filipino and Ukranian crew, collided with BRP Tarlac while the naval ship was anchored 1,000 yards south of Ensign Majini Pier at Naval Station Romulo Espaldon at around 7:46 p.m.
> 
> Rear Admiral Jorge Amba, commander of Naval Forces Western Mindanao, said no one was hurt among the crew members, but the naval vessel sustained a minor damage in the right forward bulwark and side ramp.
> 
> Philippine Coast Guard Zamboanga Station commander, Lt. Junior Grade Jimmy Berbo, said guardsmen have been sent to the area to investigate.
> 
> The merchant tanker, meanwhile, was prevented from leaving pending the investigation.
> 
> The tanker was headed to Bintulo, Malaysia when the incident happened.
> 
> Twenty one Filipinos are part of Tasco’s crew with Dominador Taguas Jr. as its captain.
> 
> BRP Tarlac arrived is the first ever strategic sealift vessel of the Philippine Navy. It was recently acquired by the Philippine government as part of a P3.87-billion two-vessel contract entered into with Indonesian shipbuilder PT Pal Persero.



Well, wonder if the ship still in retention or guarantee period? Whether Phillipine wants to make insurance claim pr not, PT. PAL must have good aftersales service to prove it really is professional exporter.
After all, satisfied customers will surely help PT. PAL,s marketing effort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Indonesian Army Aviation Mi-17V5 helicopter crew teaming with Dutch & Swedish Special Forces doing ISR (Intelligence - Surveillance - Reconnaissance) for UN MINUSMA mission in Mali, Africa. Credit to Ways Shiva.
https://www.facebook.com/7622574837...376946951414/1197373070285135/?type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mengkom

Chakrabirawa said:


> When you say it, the gun receiver resembles M2 browning indeed. But why would they switch from air to water cooled? The water system seems a bit complicated when it comes to maintenance or change barrel time. And also it makes the gun heavier although it ain't a matter since it's fix mounted.
> Any idea?
> Sorry if my curiosity kicks in


Well, with water cooling device you don't have to change barrel during battle
You can maintain high rate of fire without worrying about overheated barrel
It is not complicated, as the addition is just water tank shroud connected to water reservoir 
We don't see it often now because the system is quite heavy
Just like you said, it is not a problem since it is intended for mounted operation only

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

Chakrabirawa said:


> Well, wonder if the ship still in retention or guarantee period? Whether Phillipine wants to make insurance claim pr not, PT. PAL must have good aftersales service to prove it really is professional exporter.
> After all, satisfied customers will surely help PT. PAL,s marketing effort



Too bad...

Afaik...Collision is not an item under factory guarantee.
But if PT. PAL can provide a repair to that ship like new one, it would be good reputation.
The cost should put to the foregin ship that hit Tarlac.


----------



## faries

Kalazan said:


> Too bad...
> 
> Afaik...Collision is not an item under factory guarantee.
> But if PT. PAL can provide a repair to that ship like new one, it would be good reputation.
> The cost should put to the foregin ship that hit Tarlac.



Important for PAL to deliver good aftersales service when it needed by their overseas customer e.g. repairment. AFAIK collission is not part of guarantee, damage caused by user error or other party. But I dont know if BRP Tarlac in the maintenance period after delivery have insurance on her.

Picture below show minor damage in her right forward bulwark and side ramp. www.sunstar.com.ph


----------



## faries

Related news to infrastructure in border area:

*Telkomsel Expands 3G Network in Natuna and Anambas*
















*Telkomsel continues to expand its 3G network in the Natuna islands in the Riau Islands and Anambas to remote even reach the outermost points directly adjacent to some neighboring countries, namely Vietnam, Cambodia, Singapore, and Malaysia.*

Telkomsel's network expansion is done in an attempt to strengthen the commitment to provide benefits in the foremost islands and border areas of the country.

*"The presence of Telkomsel in Natuna and Anambas which is the outermost islands of state borders would further strengthen the maintenance of the Republic of Indonesia as an archipelagic country,"* said Executive Vice President Telkomsel Sumatera Area Bambang Supriogo, Wednesday (09/21/2016).

*Bambang added that the presence of telecommunications facilities can enhance national defense at the same time unite the Indonesian nation in the various islands in the Indonesian archipelago.*

*"We hope more open access to telecommunications can help the military and especially with the various operational activities of soldiers serving on the frontline in maintaining the integrity of the state," said Bambang.*

Expansion of network coverage do Telkomsel among others by building 15 new base transceiver stations (BTS) in which the 10 base stations which were built in Natuna to reach many areas, such as Serasan Island and Island Midai, as well as the region outer Ranai, including the new headquarters of the TNI located Composite Company in Complex Kesatrian Marines Navy, South Bunguran.

Meanwhile, five more base stations built in Anambas Island that serves Terempa. Of the 15 new base stations, base stations 13 of which are 3G base stations. With the addition of 15 new base stations, now totally Telkomsel is already operating 59 BTS, including 22 3G base stations, to provide comfort communications services for tens of thousands of customers in Natuna and Anambas.

To continue the expansion of the mat in Natuna and Anambas network, SingTel taking steps that are not easy, especially in terms of mobilization of the device that must come from outside the island and had to take the difficult terrain.

"Despite the challenges, the development of telecommunications infrastructure in Natuna and fixed Anambas we did as a tangible commitment to build on the island's leading Telkomsel to align with other cities in Indonesia," said Bambang.

http://inet.detik.com/read/2016/09/...anambas?_ga=1.160546109.1037677905.1470475790

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Just landed at Iswahjudi AFB magetan

2 F-16C and 3 F-16D


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Astros

















anas_nurhafidz said:


> Just landed at Iswahjudi AFB magetan
> 
> 2 F-16C and 3 F-16D


TS-1621, 24, 32, 35, 39

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## radialv

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Astros
> 
> View attachment 336337
> View attachment 336338
> View attachment 336339
> View attachment 336340
> 
> 
> 
> TS-1621, 24, 32, 35, 39


TS 1637 hasnt come yet sir?



radialv said:


> TS 1637 hasnt come yet sir?


----------



## TowerMan

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 336336


still no info what kind of weapon that installed on this ship?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

radialv said:


> TS 1637 hasnt come yet sir?


Not yet sir, like TS-1621 displayed from 2014 and just landed today.



TowerMan said:


> still no info what kind of weapon that installed on this ship?


683 hull number, fast patrol boat. Only gun And no missile


----------



## skyhigh88

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Astros
> 
> View attachment 336337
> View attachment 336338
> View attachment 336339
> View attachment 336340
> 
> 
> 
> TS-1621, 24, 32, 35, 39



Nice! So 10 more to go? Cant wait to see the pictures of these respawned falcons. 

Btw when will be the next delivery? Feels like its taking forever to complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

anas_nurhafidz said:


> 683 hull number, fast patrol boat. Only gun And no missile


Correction the pennant number is 653.

IINM boat with first pennant number 6xx is a fast missile boat. Fast patrol boat with only gun and no missile is with the first pennant number 8xx. I think this is a KCR-40 Class.

KRI Terapang (648).


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> 683 hull number, fast patrol boat. Only gun And no missile





mandala said:


> Correction the pennant number is 653.



That's KRI Tatihu (853), PC-40 fast patrol boat. Built by Palindo Marine Shipyard.


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 336336


That orange rope, just on the right place..


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia, Russia to enhance cybersecurity cooperation*

Marguerite Afra Sapiie
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Tue, September 20 2016 | 12:44 pm



Illustration(www.nationalcybersecurityinstitute.org/File)
*Topics*

cyber-security Russian-Indonesian-cooperation

Jakarta and Moscow have agreed to enhance cooperation on cybersecurity to counter transnational crime, especially terrorism.

The two countries agreed to intensify cooperation on securing the distribution of digital information and to hold regular consultations on security and defense, Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister Wiranto said on Monday.

The basis for this cooperation had been laid-out by then-security chief Luhut Pandjaitan following the signing of several bilateral agreements between Indonesia and Russia when President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo visited Moscow in May, Wiranto said.

"We see an importance to deepen our discussions on the two countries' security as well as regional security, and we will follow up the cooperation with more concrete measures," Wiranto said following a meeting with Russian Ambassador to Indonesia Mikhail Galuzin.

Among other things, the cooperation was aimed at improving cyber technology amid concerns about the spread of radical ideas and the funding of terrorism through online platforms, Wiranto said. (bbn)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...sia-to-enhance-cybersecurity-cooperation.html


----------



## skyhigh88

Industry
*Indonesia explores possibility of obtaining US aid to finance base in South China Sea*
Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Navy International
21 September 2016

Key Points

*Indonesia is seeking financial support from Washington to upgrade its naval bases*
*Upgrades will strengthen the Indonesian navy's presence in the South China Sea and Sunda Strait*
A delegation of *five senior Indonesian Navy* (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) *officers are currently in the United States to explore the possibility of tapping into Washington's foreign military financing (FMF) programme to fund upgrades of a naval base in the South China Sea*, sources within the service told IHS Jane's on 20 September.

The delegation of flag *officers has been invited under Washington's Distinguished Visitor Orientation Tour* (DVOT) and will *also make visits in several cities to study the US Navy's installations and training facilities including Quantico in Virginia, and San Diego in California.* The visits are taking place over two weeks till end-September 2016.

*Jakarta is currently in the process of upgrading the TNI-AL's facilities at Ranai on Pulau Natuna Besar to support a larger deployment of ships in the South China Sea region.*

A transcript of a meeting between Indonesian National Armed Forces commander, General Gatot Nurmantyo, and the Indonesian House of Representatives commission on defence, intelligence, and foreign affairs (Komisi I) in February 2016 also revealed that *the country is planning to locate its third submarine base on the same island.*

Besides upgrading its base in the South China Sea, proceeds from the *FMF is also being planned for the upgrade of another naval base at Piabung in Lampung*, which lies close to the Sunda Strait - a major sea line of communication through the archipelago.

Depending on the outcome of this exploratory visit, IHS Jane's understands that *a formal request for the FMF will be made by the Indonesian Ministry of Defence to the US' Department of Defence* at a later time.

Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　ihs.com/contact

http://www.janes.com/article/63976/...ing-us-aid-to-finance-base-in-south-china-sea


----------



## AbdulRehman Qureshi

Indonesia Military is not having much men power.


----------



## GraveDigger388

^^^
Who the hell is this?


----------



## TowerMan

another new bugs


----------



## Bennedict

AbdulRehman Qureshi said:


> Indonesia Military is not having much men power.


Our military has 450.000 active personnel, 400k reserve, not including 200.000+ official and unofficial paramilitary forces, which is quite threatening among our neighbors such as Singapore, Malaysia and Australia. And those are still under minimum level.
-
-
AMX-13 light tank, pretty good for low-intensity conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

pr1v4t33r said:


> That's KRI Tatihu (853), PC-40 fast patrol boat. Built by Palindo Marine Shipyard.


Ah my bad. 



Svantana said:


> That orange rope, just on the right place..


LOL.


----------



## kaka404

AbdulRehman Qureshi said:


> Indonesia Military is not having much men power.


indonesian national armed force has personnel around 400 000 men
indonesian police force also has a personnel around 400 000 men
indonesian coast guard has a personnel around/under 1000 men... they're a newly developed department.

yes. both as a total and as a percentage of population indonesian military/paramilitary personnel is lower then pakistan. but one have to keep in mind that indonesia is not really in cold war with others, the internal situation is also relatively peaceful. thus development of the country and population are focused not in military strength, but rather the rest of the country's aspect like economy, social welfare, education, and so on and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## patu

CountStrike said:


> *Indonesia, Russia to enhance cybersecurity cooperation*
> 
> Marguerite Afra Sapiie
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta | Tue, September 20 2016 | 12:44 pm
> 
> 
> 
> Illustration(www.nationalcybersecurityinstitute.org/File)
> *Topics*
> 
> cyber-security Russian-Indonesian-cooperation
> Jakarta and Moscow have agreed to enhance cooperation on cybersecurity to counter transnational crime, especially terrorism.
> 
> The two countries agreed to intensify cooperation on securing the distribution of digital information and to hold regular consultations on security and defense, Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister Wiranto said on Monday.
> 
> The basis for this cooperation had been laid-out by then-security chief Luhut Pandjaitan following the signing of several bilateral agreements between Indonesia and Russia when President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo visited Moscow in May, Wiranto said.
> 
> "We see an importance to deepen our discussions on the two countries' security as well as regional security, and we will follow up the cooperation with more concrete measures," Wiranto said following a meeting with Russian Ambassador to Indonesia Mikhail Galuzin.
> 
> Among other things, the cooperation was aimed at improving cyber technology amid concerns about the spread of radical ideas and the funding of terrorism through online platforms, Wiranto said. (bbn)
> http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...sia-to-enhance-cybersecurity-cooperation.html


I am glad to see our deepen relation with Many other countries especially in securities field.
Hope this cooperation could creating more space and chance in creating the more peaces world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbdulRehman Qureshi

patu said:


> I am glad to see our deepen relation with Many other countries especially in securities field.
> Hope this cooperation could creating more space and chance in creating the more peaces world.



Agrees with you


----------



## Marhaenisme

_Indonesias Coordinating Minister for Political, Security and Legal Affairs : Wiranto (Right) and Indonesias Coordinating Maritime Affairs : Luhut (Left)_





_Wiranto (Right) Rashad Mahmood (Left)_

*Indonesia offers defense equipment to Pakistan*

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias Coordinating Minister for Political, Security and Legal Affairs Wiranto met with the commander of Pakistans armed forces, General Rashad Mahmood, here on Tuesday to discuss defense cooperation, including the exchange of information and defense equipment.

"We have also offered our defense equipment to them, including the Anoa armored vehicle, assault rifle and CN-235 aircraft," Wiranto said at his office.

The cooperation between Indonesia and Pakistan has been ongoing for years, marked by exchange of staff school students and commanders of the army, navy and air force, as well as staff members of the National Defense Institute (Lemhanas).

Wiranto also spoke about his experience participating in a joint exercise with Pakistani soldiers when he took part in the Army Command Staff School (Seskoad) in 1982.

"Relations between the two countries armies are very close. General Rashad Mahmood has asked for maintaining and developing that relationship," he said.

Wiranto, who was a former commander of the armed forces, also explained about the Indonesian governments attention to fight terrorism as part of efforts to promote peace, friendship and solidarity in the ASEAN region.

"They (Pakistan) wish Indonesia would continue with its efforts in leading the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), because peace in the region will bring a positive impact on other countries, including Pakistan," he said.(*)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marhaenisme

*Commander of Pakistan Armed Force visit PT Pindad (persero) Bandung West Java. Just try SS2 Series and Anoa armored vehicle.*

Credit for : @IjalLoebis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

mandala said:


> Correction the pennant number is 653.
> 
> IINM boat with first pennant number 6xx is a fast missile boat. Fast patrol boat with only gun and no missile is with the first pennant number 8xx. I think this is a KCR-40 Class.
> 
> KRI Terapang (648).





pr1v4t33r said:


> That's KRI Tatihu (853), PC-40 fast patrol boat. Built by Palindo Marine Shipyard.



Wkwkw salah liat angka, my bad. buru buru soale. Ya itu maksud ane


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia offers defence sales to Pakistan*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
21 September 2016





_Earlier upon arrival at Headquarter Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI), The Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC) *General Rashad Mahmood *was presented the Guard of Honour._

The Indonesian government has offered to sell a range of defence equipment to Pakistan, Indonesia's state-run news agency Antara reported on 21 September.

The country's co-ordinating political, legal, and security affairs minister, Wiranto, who goes by one name, said that Indonesian defence officials are discussing with Pakistan counterparts potential sales of platforms including the CN-235 medium-lift transport aircraft and the 6x6 Anoa armoured personnel carrier (APC).

The CN-235 is produced by PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) under licence from Airbus, while the Anoa, which is very similar in appearance to the widely deployed French Renault Trucks Defense Vehicule de l'Avant (VAB), is manufactured by PT Pindad.

http://www.janes.com/article/63989/indonesia-offers-defence-sales-to-pakistan




*Indonesia explores possibility of obtaining US aid to finance base in South China Sea
Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
21 September 2016





_The Wulung UAV, shown here at the Indodefence 2014 exhibition in Jakarta, is likely to be one of the UAV platforms that Indonesia plans to deploy on its facilities on Pulau Natuna Besar. (IHS/Patrick Allen)_

A delegation of five senior Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) officers are currently in the United States to explore the possibility of tapping into Washington's foreign military financing (FMF) programme to fund upgrades of a naval base in the South China Sea, sources within the service told _IHS Jane's_ on 20 September.

The delegation of flag officers has been invited under Washington's Distinguished Visitor Orientation Tour (DVOT) and will also make visits in several cities to study the US Navy's installations and training facilities including Quantico in Virginia, and San Diego in California. The visits are taking place over two weeks till end-September 2016.

Jakarta is currently in the process of upgrading the TNI-AL's facilities at Ranai on Pulau Natuna Besar to support a larger deployment of ships in the South China Sea region.

A transcript of a meeting between Indonesian National Armed Forces commander, General Gatot Nurmantyo, and the Indonesian House of Representatives commission on defence, intelligence, and foreign affairs (Komisi I) in February 2016 also revealed that the country is planning to locate its third submarine base on the same island.

Besides upgrading its base in the South China Sea, proceeds from the FMF is also being planned for the upgrade of another naval base at Piabung in Lampung, which lies close to the Sunda Strait - a major sea line of communication through the archipelago.

Depending on the outcome of this exploratory visit, _IHS Jane's_ understands that a formal request for the FMF will be made by the Indonesian Ministry of Defence to the US' Department of Defence at a later time.

http://www.janes.com/article/63976/...ing-us-aid-to-finance-base-in-south-china-sea









*Indonesia on alert as ‘Daesh members’ return from Syria*
_Defense ministry tracking dozens of suspected Daesh sympathizers who returned from war-torn country_

21.09.2016 world, asia - pacific 







Indonesia’s defense minister announced Wednesday that the country is on alert against any possible terror attacks as dozens of its citizens suspected of joining Daesh have returned from Syria.

Ryamizard Ryacudu was quoted by detik.com as saying that his ministry is tracking 23 suspected Daesh sympathizers who returned from the war-torn country over the last three months.

"They're [back] from Syria since two or three months ago. I've been wary of them," he stressed, adding that those suspected reportedly mingled with other citizens to reduce the suspicion of security officials.

According to the National Counter Terrorism Agency, around 500 Indonesians have traveled to Syria citing a variety of reasons as of the end of May, with many believed to have joined Daesh.

The minister expressed hope that a revised anti-terrorism law currently being discussed in parliament would be better suited to dealing with the influence of Daesh in Indonesia -- including detailing penalties for nationals who join the terror group.

Putting the number of Daesh members in the Middle East at “no more than 30,000”, Ryacudu underlined that the group was nonetheless able to spread terror in many countries -- meaning that Indonesia needed to exert serious efforts to prevent its influence in the world’s most populous Muslim country.

"The number of Muslims in Indonesia is very big, making it a recruitment target," he said.

"There are 200 million Muslims here. If one percent of those were radicals such as ISIS [Daesh], then there would be 2 million extremists. Then the world would be finished.”

Suhardi Alius, National Counter Terrorism Agency chief, also confirmed the return to Indonesia of some nationals who had joined Daesh, but refrained from providing a figure.

He said that of the hundreds of Indonesians fighting with terror groups, 69 have died in Syria.

He stressed that related ministries are now coordinating to prevent the spread of radical thinking, including among inmates and nationals who returned from Syria.

"We must be able to anticipate [the spread of radical thinking]... Because they've got militants’ ability," he was quoted as saying by kompas.com, warning that such suspects’ children and families could have potentially been radicalized.

Indonesia has been on alert against extremist activities over the past year, further heightening security measures after an attack in Jakarta left eight people -- including four Daesh-linked suspects -- dead in January.

http://aa.com.tr/en/asia-pacific/indonesia-on-alert-as-daesh-members-return-from-syria/649625

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

5 units upgraded F-16 C/D from the US arrived at Iswahjudi AFB.






http://www.arah.com/article/11875/lima-pesawat-f-16-dari-as-tiba-di-indonesia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kalazan

Bhayangkara said:


> Ah, Come on dude. Is there anything wrong with his statement ?? I think what he said it just come out from his curiosity, and not intended for trolling. So, just relax..
> 
> Sy heran member baru disini kok pada sensitif sekali yah..



Agree with you..
Mbok yg dikedepankan santunnya dl, pake otot jg ga ada manfaatnya sm sekali kok.
Jelaskan, pertahankan, fight with brain...A.H Nasution way.

This is discussion forum not war...



pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 336336



Where is the propeller?
What kind of engine type for this boat? water jet?
Cos i see our navy doing experiment while build their toys...about the boat mover, the shape, the gun and etc.
So we can see a little differences between boats/ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

http://regional.kompas.com/read/201...awat.f-16.hibah.dari.as.sudah.tiba.di.magetan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2nd SIGMA frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## faries

Sukhoi fighter planes preparing for take off following the peak of the Air Force pre-exercise Angkasa Yudha in Iswahjudi Air Force Base, Magetan, East Java, on Tuesday (20/9).

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

http://foto.bisnis.com/view/20160921/585917/pesawat-tempur-f-16-hibah-dari-amerika/2

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

https://www.instagram.com/p/BKiPuldgF2-/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Repost, with higher resolution images

Sebanyak lima unit pesawat tempur F-16 yang merupakan bagian dari 24 pesawat tempur F-16 C/D 52ID hibah dari Amerika Serikat tiba di Lanud Iswahjudi pada Rabu (21/9/2016). Dari 24 pesawat yang direncanakan, 14 unit di antaranya sudah dikirim secara bertahap. Pesawat-pesawat tempur F-16 tersebut akan melengkapi Skuadron Udara 3 Lanud Iswahjudi, Magetan, dan Skuadron Udara 16 Lanud Rusmin Nuryadin, Pekanbaru.





_Petugas memeriksa kondisi pesawat tempur F-16 hibah dari Amerika Serikat sesaat setelah mendarat di Pangkalan Udara TNI AU Iswahjudi, Magetan, Jatim, Rabu (21/9/2016)_





_Petugas Bea Cukai memotret nomor identitas pesawat tempur F-16 sesaat setelah mendarat di Pangkalan Udara TNI AU Iswahjudi, Magetan._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

*Pakistan Interest to buy CN 235 220 from IAe.*

“Produk PTDI cukup relevan dan akan memenuhi kebutuhan masa depan, tidak hanya untuk Angkatan Laut Pakistan tetapi juga untuk Angkatan Udara Pakistan dan Angkatan Darat Pakistan,” jelas Jenderal Rashad Mahmood dalam keterangan resminya kepada Kompas.com, Rabu (21/9/2016).

Pesawat yang akan dibeli Paskistan memiliki kemampuan militer dan mampu mengakomodasi 4 mission console, mendeteksi target yang kecil, dan dilengkapi dengan FLIR (Forward Looking Infrared) untuk mendeteksi dan mengklasifikasikan target serta mampu merekam situasi di sekitar wilayah terbang untuk evaluasi misi.

http://bisniskeuangan.kompas.com/re...k.beli.pesawat.buatan.pt.dirgantara.indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia is eager to sell defence goods to Pakistan 
_Notes, Comments & Analysis from pakistani side_

The Pindad SS2 assault rifle is the current standard issue rifle deployed with the Indonesian armed forces. Introduced in 2005, the Pindad SS2 is a 5.56x45mm NATO design. Given the large size of Pakistan’s small-arms market, which encompasses military, paramilitary, and law-enforcement users, it is not surprising to see Indonesia pursue the opportunity. However, 5.56 NATO is not typically used outside of Pakistan’s special operations forces and law-enforcement agencies. Small batch orders are plausible, but large-scale adoption cannot be expected.






The Pindad Anoa is a 6×6 wheeled armoured personnel carrier (APC). The Anoa APC could be of potential interest to Pakistan’s Ministry of Interior, which does utilize light armoured wheeled vehicles to transport personnel. In this respect, however, the Anoa may be in direct competition with the Dragoon 4×4 APC, which is produced under license by Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT).

PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) was one of the initial development partners of the CN-235 program, and as such, it currently manufactures the aircraft under license from Airbus.

The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) operates four CN-235s in the light utility transport role, particularly in areas requiring the CN-235’s short take-off and landing (STOL) capabilities, such as the Northern Areas. As a very widely adopted platform in armed forces as well as civilian markets, the PAF should comfortably be able to depend on the CN-235, and in time, perhaps expand the fleet. This is perhaps the most likely product Pakistan may be interested in procuring from Indonesia, at least in the short-term. It is also worth noting that PTDI is also a licensed producer of Airbus’ H215 Super Puma and Bell 412EP utility helicopters.

_http://quwa.org/2016/09/21/indonesia-eager-sell-defence-goods-pakistan/_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Kri Tatihu Madidihang and Layaran

Amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## pr1v4t33r

^^^ Ketinggalan 1 lagi fotonya. Cakep bener ya...





KAL-28




BV Register No.:
29424K "KAL WAYAG" ; 29425L "KAL KELAMBAU" ; 29426M "KAL TIDORE"
Builder : PT. Karimun Anugrah Sejati - Batam, Indonesia. Delivered : 22-August-2016 (Official Class Certificate)
GRT : 238 Tonnes

Cavalry battalion

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

They love corat coret









*INDONESIA IS EAGER TO SELL DEFENCE GOODS TO PAKISTAN



*

The Government of Indonesia has formally offered to sell defence equipment, including transport aircraft and armoured vehicles, to Pakistan.

According to Indonesia’s state-owned news agency Antara, the offer was made on Tuesday by the country’s Coordinating Minister for Political, Security and Legal Affairs Wiranto (one name) to Pakistan’s Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC) General Rashad Mahmood, who is on an official visit to the Asia-Pacific region.

“We have also offered our defense equipment to them, including the Anoa armored vehicle, assault rifle, and CN-235 aircraft,” said Wiranto to Indonesian reporters.

*Notes, Comments & Analysis:*

The Pindad SS2 assault rifle is the current standard issue rifle deployed with the Indonesian armed forces. Introduced in 2005, the Pindad SS2 is a 5.56x45mm NATO design. Given the large size of Pakistan’s small-arms market, which encompasses military, paramilitary, and law-enforcement users, it is not surprising to see Indonesia pursue the opportunity. However, 5.56 NATO is not typically used outside of Pakistan’s special operations forces and law-enforcement agencies. Small batch orders are plausible, but large-scale adoption cannot be expected.

The Pindad Anoa is a 6×6 wheeled armoured personnel carrier (APC). The Anoa APC could be of potential interest to Pakistan’s Ministry of Interior, which does utilize light armoured wheeled vehicles to transport personnel. In this respect, however, the Anoa may be in direct competition with the Dragoon 4×4 APC, which is produced under license by Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT).

PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) was one of the initial development partners of the CN-235 program, and as such, it currently manufactures the aircraft under license from Airbus.

The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) operates four CN-235s in the light utility transport role, particularly in areas requiring the CN-235’s short take-off and landing (STOL) capabilities, such as the Northern Areas. As a very widely adopted platform in armed forces as well as civilian markets, the PAF should comfortably be able to depend on the CN-235, and in time, perhaps expand the fleet. This is perhaps the most likely product Pakistan may be interested in procuring from Indonesia, at least in the short-term. It is also worth noting that PTDI is also a licensed producer of Airbus’ H215 Super Puma and Bell 412EP utility helicopters.

www.quwa.org/2016/09/21/indonesia-eager-sell-defence-goods-pakistan/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Kri Tatihu Madidihang and Layaran
> 
> Amazing
> 
> View attachment 336672
> View attachment 336673
> View attachment 336674
> View attachment 336675
> View attachment 336676


is that kcr 40 m class? or 28 m class?





sukhoi





kri tombak
Credit : bayangan dewa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

pindad should offer the pakistani SS-3 in 7.62X51 calibre instead of SS-2


----------



## MarveL

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Kri Tatihu Madidihang and Layaran
> Amazing





pr1v4t33r said:


> BV Register No.:
> 29424K "KAL WAYAG" ; 29425L "KAL KELAMBAU" ; 29426M "KAL TIDORE"



Madidihang, Layaran, Wayag... 

Whats with the names? Its sound much like pinoy's vessels....


----------



## mandala



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

MarveL said:


> Madidihang, Layaran, Wayag...
> 
> Whats with the names? Its sound much like pinoy's vessels....



Madidihang Fish or Yellow Fin Tuna (_Thunnus albacares_)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia is eager to sell defence goods to Pakistan
> _Notes, Comments & Analysis from pakistani side_
> 
> The Pindad SS2 assault rifle is the current standard issue rifle deployed with the Indonesian armed forces. Introduced in 2005, the Pindad SS2 is a 5.56x45mm NATO design. Given the large size of Pakistan’s small-arms market, which encompasses military, paramilitary, and law-enforcement users, it is not surprising to see Indonesia pursue the opportunity. However, 5.56 NATO is not typically used outside of Pakistan’s special operations forces and law-enforcement agencies. Small batch orders are plausible, but large-scale adoption cannot be expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pindad Anoa is a 6×6 wheeled armoured personnel carrier (APC). The Anoa APC could be of potential interest to Pakistan’s Ministry of Interior, which does utilize light armoured wheeled vehicles to transport personnel. In this respect, however, the Anoa may be in direct competition with the Dragoon 4×4 APC, which is produced under license by Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT).
> 
> PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) was one of the initial development partners of the CN-235 program, and as such, it currently manufactures the aircraft under license from Airbus.
> 
> The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) operates four CN-235s in the light utility transport role, particularly in areas requiring the CN-235’s short take-off and landing (STOL) capabilities, such as the Northern Areas. As a very widely adopted platform in armed forces as well as civilian markets, the PAF should comfortably be able to depend on the CN-235, and in time, perhaps expand the fleet. This is perhaps the most likely product Pakistan may be interested in procuring from Indonesia, at least in the short-term. It is also worth noting that PTDI is also a licensed producer of Airbus’ H215 Super Puma and Bell 412EP utility helicopters.
> 
> _http://quwa.org/2016/09/21/indonesia-eager-sell-defence-goods-pakistan/_







This can if passes tests for our special forces and also for new raised SWAT units of our Police Forces



initial_d said:


> pindad should offer the pakistani SS-3 in 7.62X51 calibre instead of SS-2







*Assault Rifle*
April 27, 2016Komodo Armament
*



Our assault rifle are manufactured with latest machineries and approach to achieve the most modern result for soldier that will be using this equipment*


Through new ideas and concept without cutting corners but achieving maximum in design and efficiency in the production process, these rifles not only have a very durable and high quality feel to it but will standup to the abuses of any mission.

Our *Assault Rifle* includes:




KOMODO assault rifles are manufactured using the highest quality material available and are constantly tested and evaluated through every step process.

We strive to offer the newest parts that have been developed to ensure long life and dependability of the rifle that the end user can trust.

Available in billet upper and lower or forged upper and lower receiver in gas or piston models. All D5 assault rifles can be ordered with Cerakote finish or hard coat anodize.



*



*
D7 Full Auto rifles haves a very lightweight yet strong and rigid forend design making it very agile and have greater mobility for barrels longer than 16″.

Available in billet upper and lower or forged upper and lower receiver in direct gas impingement only.

All D7 assault rifles can be ordered with Cerakote finish or hard anodize coat.

http://tanfoglioindonesiajaya.com/assault-rifle/

I am more interested in knowing about this company and its products than PINDAD. They also have few good Sniper Guns

@Sulman Badshah @Tipu7 @Arsalan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

PINDAD Show Products In Joint Exercise Singapore Armed Forces Kartika Indopura (Safkar Indopura)-28/2016.

Weapons displayed by PINDAD includes rifle calibers (SS-3, SS2-V1, SS2-V5, SS2-V4HB, SS1-V1, SS2-V7), SPG (SPG1-V4), Pistol and sub machine gun (G2 Combat, Elite G2, G2 Premium, PM2-V1, V2-PM2, PM3), Mortar (Mo-1, Mo-2, Mo-3) as well as Cluster and Anoa maket.

https://www.pindad.com/pindad-tampilkan-produknya-dalam-latihan-bersama-safkar-indopura282016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

@Zarvan
are you sure pakistani army wanted to switch their calibre from G3 7.62X51 To smaller calibre like 5.56x45 like pindad ss2?!
pindad also has SS3 batle rifle varian of ss2 that uses 7.62x51 like the one pakistani military use


----------



## Zarvan

initial_d said:


> @Zarvan
> are you sure pakistani army wanted to switch their calibre from G3 7.62X51 To smaller calibre like 5.56x45 like pindad ss2?!
> pindad also has SS3 batle rifle varian of ss2 that uses 7.62x51 like the one pakistani military use


No they are not switching but our Commandos use both 7.62 X 51 and 5.56 X 45. Only for Special Forces ( Commandos ) I am saying this PINDAD Gun is good one not for infantry or standard assault rifle.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Zarvan said:


> No they are not switching but our Commandos use both 7.62 X 51 and 5.56 X 45. Only for Special Forces ( Commandos ) I am saying this PINDAD Gun is good one not for infantry or standard assault rifle.



Man, you sure you don't want this babe?








anas_nurhafidz said:


> Kri Tatihu Madidihang and Layaran
> 
> Amazing
> 
> View attachment 336672
> View attachment 336673
> View attachment 336674
> View attachment 336675
> View attachment 336676



Boy look at that finish...


----------



## afiq0110

initial_d said:


> pindad should offer the pakistani SS-3 in 7.62X51 calibre instead of SS-2



I dont quiet agree with you in that... the last and advance weapon should be kept inward... only and if only we succeeded in designing the newer and more advance one, than we can put our ss3 on sale

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

GraveDigger388 said:


> Man, you sure you don't want this babe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy look at that finish...



Bro we are testing SCAR and Berreta and CZ 806 so I don't think we would be interested in this one but still it should be tested @Arsalan What you have to say about this ?


----------



## GraveDigger388

afiq0110 said:


> I dont quiet agree with you in that... the last and advance weapon should be kept inward... only and if only we succeeded in designing the newer and more advance one, than we can put our ss3 on sale



Man, it's not World War 2 era anymore, conventional small arms technologies no longer have that much of a significant "tide-turning" effect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

@Zarvan
it's impresive line of choices the pakistani military interested in for replacing their G3 batle rifle, but be aware of SCAR and BERRETA price tag
i don't know about CZ price range though, but looking the cz Bren price, their Batle rifle don't come cheap too


----------



## Zarvan

initial_d said:


> @Zarvan
> it's impresive line of choices the pakistani military interested in for replacing their G3 batle rifle, but be aware of SCAR and BERRETA price tag
> i don't know about CZ price range though, but looking the cz Bren price, their Batle rifle don't come cheap too


We know about the price tag brother we calculated everything before starting trials


----------



## mandala




----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia Eyes Russia's Be-200 Amphibious Aircraft Purchases *




Beriev Be-200 amphibious firefighting aircraft 

Indonesia is interested in purchasing Russia's Beriev Be-200 amphibious aircraft, the deputy chief of Russia's state arms exporter Rosobonexport said Thursday. Be-200 amphibious aircraft © Sputnik/ Alexei Nikolskiy Two Russian Be-200 Aircraft Extinguish 26 Forest Fires in Portugal GELENDZHIK (Krasnodar Territory, Russia) (Sputnik) – Rosoboronexport Deputy Director General Sergey Goreslavsky said an Indonesian delegation headed by its air force chief of staff was examining the Be-200's capabilities. 

"They are interested in purchasing the aircraft of this class, which is as a matter of fact unique," Goreslavsky said at the Gidroaviasalon 2016 international exhibition in Russia's Black Sea town of Gelendzhik. Goreslavsky said his company was working with the Indonesian delegation to "outline a program of further cooperation in the framework of this project." The Beriev Be-200 is well suited to firefighting missions. It can take in up to 12.5 metric tons of water in the space of a few seconds while traveling over a body of water before dropping the load on the flames.

Read more: https://sputniknews.com/business/20160922/1045586575/indonesia-russia-be-200.html


----------



## GraveDigger388

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Indonesia Eyes Russia's Be-200 Amphibious Aircraft Purchases *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beriev Be-200 amphibious firefighting aircraft
> 
> Indonesia is interested in purchasing Russia's Beriev Be-200 amphibious aircraft, the deputy chief of Russia's state arms exporter Rosobonexport said Thursday. Be-200 amphibious aircraft © Sputnik/ Alexei Nikolskiy Two Russian Be-200 Aircraft Extinguish 26 Forest Fires in Portugal GELENDZHIK (Krasnodar Territory, Russia) (Sputnik) – Rosoboronexport Deputy Director General Sergey Goreslavsky said an Indonesian delegation headed by its air force chief of staff was examining the Be-200's capabilities.
> 
> "They are interested in purchasing the aircraft of this class, which is as a matter of fact unique," Goreslavsky said at the Gidroaviasalon 2016 international exhibition in Russia's Black Sea town of Gelendzhik. Goreslavsky said his company was working with the Indonesian delegation to "outline a program of further cooperation in the framework of this project." The Beriev Be-200 is well suited to firefighting missions. It can take in up to 12.5 metric tons of water in the space of a few seconds while traveling over a body of water before dropping the load on the flames.
> 
> Read more: https://sputniknews.com/business/20160922/1045586575/indonesia-russia-be-200.html



Same old, same old... Back to forth..


----------



## Bennedict

all pic belongs to their original uploader

Indonesian Marine Amphibious Recon unit training with US Army Special Force Operation Detachment Alpha (SFOD-A) in Banyuwangi, East Java




-
-
-

_#Throwback_
Indonesian Navy dispatch two Frigates, 800+ Marines abroad two LPD's, armoured vehicles and special forces commandos to rescue MV Sinar Kudus and its crew who taken hostage by Somalian pirates, also preparing to launch amphibious assault and naval bombardment if the tanker were taken to coast.





The MV Kudus sailorman, under captive by Somalian pirates


























The MV Kudus crews after the succesful operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## afiq0110

GraveDigger388 said:


> Same old, same old... Back to forth..



Ouch...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Launching preparation for 3 units PC-40 fast patrol boats

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kalazan

pr1v4t33r said:


> Launching preparation for 3 units PC-40 fast patrol boats
> View attachment 336890
> 
> View attachment 336891




I think these boats is the best shape among other shipyard.
But don't know about the performance. The hope is better to.
Indonesian Navy doing experiment and improvement when building this ship class. Good job and plan!


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kalazan said:


> I think these boats is the best shape among other shipyard. But don't know about the performance. The hope is better to. Indonesian Navy doing experiment and improvement when building this ship class. Good job and plan!



Those patrol vessels should satisfy the required specs, so i have no worries about the performance. Aside from KCR-40/PC-40, Palindo Marine also developing 110 meter OPV. This vessel will become a game changer in the future for our naval build-up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

Headline news pagi ini ....?


----------



## Kalazan

pr1v4t33r said:


> Those patrol vessels should satisfy the required specs, so i have no worries about the performance. Aside from KCR-40/PC-40, Palindo Marine also developing 110 meter OPV. This vessel will become a game changer in the future for our naval build-up.


 
I think then the navy will select which is have the best perfomance and will be the one platform along all Navy ships in this class. Imho

yess the big ship should be deploy on eastern and north of indonesian ocean that have a big wave state.
And that opv should be designed to be installed with strike weaponry, when it needed in the sometimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patu

pr1v4t33r said:


> Those patrol vessels should satisfy the required specs, so i have no worries about the performance. Aside from KCR-40/PC-40, Palindo Marine also developing 110 meter OPV. This vessel will become a game changer in the future for our naval build-up.


I hope those capable private shipyard could be work together under the PT PAL to build more PKR IN NEAR FUTURE.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

patu said:


> I hope those capable private shipyard could be work together under the PT PAL to build more PKR IN NEAR FUTURE.



In my opinion, they should concentrate their efforts to produce our locally designed and built corvette and frigate. PKR design and technology can be incorporated into this new vessels. The success of OPV project, would be a very good sign that our shipyards are ready to develop a bigger and more capable naval vessel by our own to satisfy our Navy requirements.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kalazan

patu said:


> I hope those capable private shipyard could be work together under the PT PAL to build more PKR IN NEAR FUTURE.



Yes.
They should make colaboration. Between those shipyards and also the user (Navy and Bakamla). Shipyards build the platform, navy and bakamla give an input about the performance and design that match to the requairement at the field.
It can be by experiences or new technology/knowledge in ship building.

Once Navy/bakamla find the best platform and performance, then just giving those shipyards a contract to build the ships.
As many as we need....  .
For securing indonesian waters, I hope thousands will be built. 



pr1v4t33r said:


> In my opinion, they should concentrate their efforts to produce our locally designed and built corvette and frigate. PKR design and technology can be incorporated into this new vessels. The success of OPV project, would be a very good sign that our shipyards are ready to develop a bigger and more capable naval vessel by our own to satisfy our Navy requirements.



For a speed result, i like the cooperation model with korea when build LPD.
We can produce and we can export the ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kalazan said:


> For a speed result, i like the cooperation model with korea when build LPD. We can produce and we can export the ship.



That kind of cooperation (with foreign partners) are highly efficient if we have no experience and know-how to build the said vessels. That's not the case today. We already have experience to build PKR frigate. Our local shipyard can also design and build large OPV. So the next collaboration should be PT.PAL with Palindo Marine Shipyard and the other shipyards including our Naval Warship Design Center to design and build our very own corvette, frigate and the like.

Then, we can freely produce and export this vessel to our prospective and friendly neighbors in ASEAN and Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krakatau Class

pr1v4t33r said:


> KRI 403, Chang Bogo class submarine takes a stroll
> View attachment 334903



How happy I am to see so many thumbs up and big like from us regarding this new toy.
I remember when the first time we decided to pick this instead of the Russian's and everybody cursed the decision. And I mean everybody.
No more 'anjing kampung' everybody ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

MarveL said:


> Headline news pagi ini ....?



Political lust of his family has corrupted this guy and ended his military career..

Kinda disappointing to see this guy leaving the force while he could've contributed more to its development..

I hope he didnt take TNI's budget to pay for his extensive education.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Krakatau Class said:


> No more 'anjing kampung' everybody ?



As long as it can bite... no one will complain.



skyhigh88 said:


> Political lust of his family has corrupted this guy and ended his military career.. Kinda disappointing to see this guy leaving the force while he could've contributed more to its development.. I hope he didn't take TNI's budget to pay for his extensive education.



Politically motivated, yes. But i still appreciate his sacrifice, whatever the result will be. The next Jakarta's Governor election will be exiting!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

pr1v4t33r said:


> That kind of cooperation (with foreign partners) are highly efficient if we have no experience and know-how to build the said vessels. That's not the case today. We already have experience to build PKR frigate. Our local shipyard can also design and build large OPV. So the next collaboration should be PT.PAL with Palindo Marine Shipyard and the other shipyards including our Naval Warship Design Center to design and build our very own corvette, frigate and the like.
> 
> Then, we can freely produce and export this vessel to our prospective and friendly neighbors in ASEAN and Africa.



Yes agree overall.

But the info i got, in PKR frigate project...these warship produced and operated only for Indonesian navy, not for export, so i give an example the LPD project.
We allowed to build the PKR frigate many as we need but only for indonesian navy. correct me if wrong

So we start build the indonesian made warship, started with setup " Ship Design Centre" in surabaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## radialv

mandala said:


>





mandala said:


>



Those dual seat version looks like diffferent from previous batch....this time without tiny antena

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

Krakatau Class said:


> How happy I am to see so many thumbs up and big like from us regarding this new toy.
> I remember when the first time we decided to pick this instead of the Russian's and everybody cursed the decision. And I mean everybody.
> No more 'anjing kampung' everybody ?



The important thing is, experiences to build is expensive.
Maybe still far to build by ourself.. but in the next time, this big nation should build our own submarine.
then many submarine will be operated.

Don't to forget the quantity is quality itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Indonesian Army Aviation Crew of MI-17V5 helicopter deployed in Mali, Africa.
photo credit : ways shiva





Jakarta Metro Police Gegana (SWAT/Critical Response Team)
Photo : aldyrynldi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kalazan said:


> But the info i got, in PKR frigate project...these warship produced and operated only for Indonesian navy, not for export, so i give an example the LPD project. We allowed to build the PKR frigate many as we need but only for indonesian navy. correct me if wrong.



That's why i said that we should start to concentrate our effort to design and build our very own striking force vessels. PKR is great, but costly to build and we don't have the IP right for the design.

I predict that the 110 meter OPV currently built by Palindo Marine would cost less than $35 million. Since we can build LPD for around $45 million.

Imagine what we can build for $220 million (cost for a barebone PKR frigate).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBT & Astros II MLRS. Credit to Ardhito Hadyan Ramadhan.







https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ6zs83DG9j/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

Most important, synergy between local companies in sharing technology by sharing project or subcontract it and strengthen function of National Ship Design and Engineering Center (NasDEC).
















Around 09:00 pm The Raider Infantry Battalion soldiers and soldiers from Battalion 328 Kostrad 9 Regimen Askar Melayu Malaysian deployed using the C 130 Hercules aircraft continued to attack a target, housed in Dawuan, Karawang, West Java.

The flip continued with tactical activity was the culmination of the implementation of the Joint Exercise Airborne between TNI (Indonesian Armed Forces) and ATM (Malaysian Armed Forces) involving personnel Airborne (Airborne) of the two countries. This exercise is part of Exercise Joint Airborne that has lasted for approximately 7 days.

http://www.kostrad.mil.id/index.php/artikel/5025-189

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kalazan

pr1v4t33r said:


> That's why i said that we should start to concentrate our effort to design and build our very own striking force vessels. PKR is great, but costly to build and we don't have the IP right for the design.
> 
> I predict that the 110 meter OPV currently built by Palindo Marine would cost less than $35million. Since we can build LPD for around $45 million.
> 
> Imagine what we can get for $220 million (cost for a barebone PKR frigate).



Yes.
And i'm sure we can.
Build a quality ship with low cost.
And other aim, PKR project is to collect experiences, especially for PT. PAL and LEN to integrated cms and weapon system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

EC725. Credit to A Boedi Udhayana.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BI_4qd5hw75/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

In the future... this scene of PC-40 mass launching could be replaced by the mass launching of 110 meter OPVs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GS Zhou

mandala said:


> Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBT & Astros II MLRS. Credit to Ardhito Hadyan Ramadhan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ6zs83DG9j/


No offense. May I ask why Indonesia needs such heavy tanks? I don't think such heavy tank is a good fit to Indonesia, given the geography features of your country. Any thoughts to share? Many thanks!


----------



## pr1v4t33r

GS Zhou said:


> No offense. May I ask why Indonesia needs such heavy tanks? I don't think such heavy tank is a good fit to Indonesia, given the geography features of your country. Any thoughts to share? Many thanks!



Indonesia have 1,919,317 km² total land area. Surely we can find someplace that fits for MTB role here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GS Zhou

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia have 1,919,317 km² total land area. Surely we can find someplace that fits for MTB role here.


yes, I know Indonesia is a very big country. But you have so many islands, which means the tanks needs to be frequently loaded/off-loaded at different ports of different islands, hence a very huge pressure to you transportation or logistics system.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

GS Zhou said:


> yes, I know Indonesia is a very big country. But you have so many islands, which means the tanks needs to be frequently loaded/off-loaded at different ports of different islands, hence a very huge pressure to you transportation or logistics system.



We don't constantly move around these assets, since the MTB will be stationed mostly in Java. And while Java get more modern assets, the older weapon system will be shifted outside Java.


----------



## Kalazan

GS Zhou said:


> yes, I know Indonesia is a very big country. But you have so many islands, which means the tanks needs to be frequently loaded/off-loaded at different ports of different islands, hence a very huge pressure to you transportation or logistics system.



we need heavy tanks/leopard mostly for urban warfare. securing our big cities from any invasion. even it can be deployed to suburban and suitable land of indonesian soil.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mengkom

GS Zhou said:


> No offense. May I ask why Indonesia needs such heavy tanks? I don't think such heavy tank is a good fit to Indonesia, given the geography features of your country. Any thoughts to share? Many thanks!


Of course it is meant to counter another MBT..

Our neighboring country have always been operating MBT since many decades ago..MBT in TNI arsenal is long overdue..

Yes we are archipelagic country, but we have vast land teritory and urban areas too which is suitable for MBT operation..

If In particular area, the topography is not suitable for our tanks, then the same condition applied to our enemy. Their MBT can not enter that area..there's no need to send our MBT there

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GS Zhou

pr1v4t33r said:


> We don't constantly move around these assets, since this MTB will be stationed mostly in Java. And while Java get more modern assets, the older weapon system will be shifted outside Java.
> 
> View attachment 337018



that makes sense. Thanks for your explanation. 
Mind to share the pictures of the trailer tractor in accompany with the MBTs? Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

pr1v4t33r said:


> We don't constantly move around these assets, since this MTB will be stationed mostly in Java. And while Java get more modern assets, the older weapon system will be shifted outside Java.
> 
> View attachment 337018



That's the problem. Leopard should be put in Kalimantan


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Brainsucker said:


> That's the problem. Leopard should be put in Kalimantan



That shouldn't be a problem. Kalimantan will get light tanks, and Medium tanks in the future once our Medium tank project with Turkey yield a positive result.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GerhardA

skyhigh88 said:


> Political lust of his family has corrupted this guy and ended his military career..
> 
> Kinda disappointing to see this guy leaving the force while he could've contributed more to its development..
> 
> I hope he didnt take TNI's budget to pay for his extensive education.


From what I've heard from my dad (he works close to the higher up people), the guy didn't even want to resign but his mother forced him to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Brainsucker said:


> That's the problem. Leopard should be put in Kalimantan





pr1v4t33r said:


> That shouldn't be a problem. Kalimantan will get light tanks, and Medium tanks in the future once our Medium tank project with Turkey yield a positive result.


If the escalation of border conflict with neighboring country occure, The Command of Military Sea Lift (Kolinlamil) will take the responsibility to deliver this big cat to the hot area. Thats's why we have KRI Bintuni.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GerhardA

GS Zhou said:


> No offense. May I ask why Indonesia needs such heavy tanks? I don't think such heavy tank is a good fit to Indonesia, given the geography features of your country. Any thoughts to share? Many thanks!


We don't really have any problem because the leopard has a very light ground pressure per area, so we can use them almost everywhere.

They are also mainly stationed in Java which is pretty much already pretty good infrastructure-wise. And for transporting between islands, we have also built special ships for this exact job locally.



pr1v4t33r said:


> Cerita Penunjukan Agus Yudhoyono, Bu Ani Tak Rela...
> _http://www.jawapos.com/read/2016/09...yono-bu-ani-tak-rela-petinggi-demokrat-kaget-_


That is what they say _publicly. _What happens behind the curtains is often very different


----------



## faries

pr1v4t33r said:


> Cerita Penunjukan Agus Yudhoyono, Bu Ani Tak Rela...
> _http://www.jawapos.com/read/2016/09...yono-bu-ani-tak-rela-petinggi-demokrat-kaget-_



unfortunately, one of the brightest star candidate in the future have sacrificed for the sake of pragmatic politics of his father party


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> unfortunately, one of the brightest star candidate in the future have sacrificed for the sake of pragmatic politics of his father party



A gambling, yes. But who knows... he might hit a jackpot


----------



## patu

pr1v4t33r said:


> In my opinion, they should concentrate their efforts to produce our locally designed and built corvette and frigate. PKR design and technology can be incorporated into this new vessels. The success of OPV project, would be a very good sign that our shipyards are ready to develop a bigger and more capable naval vessel by our own to satisfy our Navy requirements.


I do agree with you, but to designing the new one we ought to focus our resources on this while we knew, money beside the good will of the goverment/ user is our big problem.
So In my opinion it better to used all energy in realizing the at hand proofing design. And in long run we can do rest, hope our economy will be better.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

patu said:


> but to designing the new one we ought to focus our resources on this while we knew, money beside the good will of the goverment/ user is our big problem.



I used to think like that before Palindo Marine out of nowhere roll out their 110 meter OPV design for BAKAMLA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patu

Krakatau Class said:


> How happy I am to see so many thumbs up and big like from us regarding this new toy.
> I remember when the first time we decided to pick this instead of the Russian's and everybody cursed the decision. And I mean everybody.
> No more 'anjing kampung' everybody ?


Yeah, there are many who were thought that it was the err-wrong decition, but as for me it is better to have "my own anjing kampung" that none.
Any one who are now running be start with be creeping


----------



## Krakatau Class

pr1v4t33r said:


> As long as it can bite... no one will complain.



Logical wise over emotional wise.
The most important thing and the key factor from this deal is certainly the TOT.
Self independency will benefit us a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patu

pr1v4t33r said:


> I used to think like that before Palindo Marine out of nowhere roll out their 110 meter OPV design for BAKAMLA.


 I am 100% agree with you and very supporting our advantage in design, not only designing warship,but also missile, uav, rocket engines and even 5th Jet as Lfx but you see the rest.
But I am agree with you and hope it be done.


----------



## faries

Rest in peace to all victims of flash floods in Garut, West Java. Below some picture of humanitarian and disaster relief operation by TNI.




















Credit to Pendam Siliwangi





Credit to Pendam Sriwijaya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Krakatau Class

Kalazan said:


> The important thing is, experiences to build is expensive.
> Maybe still far to build by ourself.. but in the next time, this big nation should build our own submarine.
> then many submarine will be operated.
> 
> Don't to forget the quantity is quality itself.



For now nor quantity or quality for submarine.
But for 10-20 years from now we will get both once we mastered the technology and as our economy keep bigger and bigger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patu

I me


patu said:


> Yeah, there are many who were thought that it was the err-wrong decition, but as for me it is better to have "my own anjing kampung" that none.
> Any one who are now running be start with be creeping


Sorry i mean it is better to have our own anjing kampung then none

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

GerhardA said:


> From what I've heard from my dad (he works close to the higher up people), the guy didn't even want to resign but his mother forced him to.





faries said:


> unfortunately, one of the brightest star candidate in the future have sacrificed for the sake of pragmatic politics of his father party



This move seems to be very premature and unfortunate.. now its clear why he did this.. I always thought that he would be one of the next generation leaders of TNI who could get breakthrough achivements.

Also he could be panglima of TNI with a very impressive academic background from top unis (Harvard, Nanyang).. So sayang to see a bright mind like him to leave the service where he could really make a difference..


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Almost ready for launching





KAL-28 & LST

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## patu

Krakatau Class said:


> Logical wise over emotional wise.
> The most important thing and the key factor from this deal is certainly the TOT.
> Self independency will benefit us a lot.


Yeah !That Right When we can built our strategic weapon, we have no worry with" Embargo".


----------



## Kalazan

Krakatau Class said:


> For now nor quantity or quality for submarine.
> But for 10-20 years from now we will get both once we mastered the technology and as our economy keep bigger and bigger.




sorry... i dont know whats your point..

In time being indonesia has choose DSME CBG submarine for indonesian navy, right?
That some people said its not good.
But i say in opposite, it is good! even not the best. Build quality from korea is not that bad people thinked, they got technology support from western country.
Beside, for our submarine we choose the onboard module by ourself...like periscope module from german company, cms from kongsberg. etc
We choose module from good naval defense contractor.. and the most important in that time situation is: the CBG subs price is the best match to our pocket.
We hope from that project we can produced by ourself...after that we can reach the quantity...

So i can simply say: we can defense our water with 20-30 CBG class subs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Krakatau Class

Kalazan said:


> sorry... i dont know whats your point..
> 
> In time being indonesia has choose DSME CBG submarine for indonesian navy, right?
> That some people said its not good.
> But i say in opposite, it is good! even not the best. Build quality from korea is not that bad people thinked, they got technology support from western country.
> Beside, for our submarine we choose the onboard module by ourself...like periscope module from german company, cms from kongsberg. etc
> We choose module from good naval defense contractor.. and the most important in that time situation is: the CBG subs price is the best match to our pocket.
> We hope from that project we can produced by ourself...after that we can reach the quantity...
> 
> So i can simply say: we can defense our water with 20-30 CBG class subs.



That is why I said nor quality or quantity.
The Chang Bogo certainly is good sub, but it's not the best of the Korean have now.
I'm not saying it's not good. It's just not the greatest.
And moreover no doubt curently the European (France and Germany) and US of A have the best technology for submarine. Not to mention Japan with their Soryu.


----------



## Arsalan

Zarvan said:


> Bro we are testing SCAR and Berreta and CZ 806 so I don't think we would be interested in this one but still it should be tested @Arsalan What you have to say about this ?


Nothing really. Do not know a lot about this one.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Kalazan said:


> Beside, for our submarine we choose the onboard module by ourself...like periscope module from german company, cms from kongsberg. etc
> We choose module from good naval defense contractor..



I didn't know that.....

So basically Changbogo is kinda submersible Gripen...


----------



## Svantana

GS Zhou said:


> that makes sense. Thanks for your explanation.
> Mind to share the pictures of the trailer tractor in accompany with the MBTs? Thanks!


we share land border with 3 country, Malaysia (borneo), East Timor, PNG. Malaysia have MBT, we buy Leopard in case when that area going crazy


----------



## faries

Embraer EMB314 Super Tucano. Credit to Fida Perkasa.





Golden Eagle Style. Credit to Jeff Prananda.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Krakatau Class

patu said:


> I me
> 
> Sorry i mean it is better to have our own anjing kampung then none



Certainly.
We need it a lot for our vast sea, but for now this is the best we could get.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

trust me the CBG class is not anjing kampung type, she's deadly and very quite, the korean add here and there making it almost on par with U 214, except for the AIP thing 
for me, CBG is far better than Kilo


----------



## Krakatau Class

skyhigh88 said:


> Political lust of his family has corrupted this guy and ended his military career..
> 
> Kinda disappointing to see this guy leaving the force while he could've contributed more to its development..
> 
> I hope he didnt take TNI's budget to pay for his extensive education.



It's easy to see that psychologically his majesty have some kind post power syndrome.
He looks very uncomfortable with all of Jokowi's manouvre in term of economy strategy and infrastructure that so far look so fuckin good.
He start it with against Ahok, Jokowi's 'partner in crime'.
We'll see. It wil be very interesting.


----------



## Kalazan

Krakatau Class said:


> That is why I said nor quality or quantity.
> The Chang Bogo certainly is good sub, but it's not the best of the Korean have now.
> I'm not saying it's not good. It's just not the greatest.
> And moreover no doubt curently the European (France and Germany) and US of A have the best technology for submarine. Not to mention Japan with their Soryu.



Ok..i maybe wrong to understand your word.

So.. in your opinion: what will you choose for indonesian subs? quantity or quality? base on indonesian situation?


----------



## patu

initial_d said:


> trust me the CBG class is not anjing kampung type, she's deadly and very quite, the korean add here and there making it almost on par with U 214, except for the AIP thing
> for me, CBG is far better than Kilo


I think we are agree that CBG now is the very proudly suitable Sub for us, especially when we understand that this sub is the golden brigde for our proudly nation to be independently self made weapons.
No matter how or what another thought about it, we are always proud for her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Krakatau Class

Kalazan said:


> Ok..i maybe wrong to understand your word.
> 
> So.. in your opinion: what will you choose for indonesian subs? quantity or quality? base on indonesian situation?



I stated before, both 

1. Sonora and Sonotan is just right there, with their quality and quantity.
2. Our vast sea teritory.
3. Deterrent efect.
4. It is what it is.


----------



## Kalazan

GraveDigger388 said:


> I didn't know that.....
> 
> So basically Changbogo is kinda submersible Gripen...



Even the european country, more advnced country than indonesia should use third party contractor to build their weponry.
If we can build like gripen...then we can dream to build soryu class.


----------



## patu

Krakatau Class said:


> I stated before, both
> 
> 1. Sonora and Sonotan is just right there, with their quality and quantity.
> 2. Our vast sea teritory.
> 3. Deterrent efect.
> 4. It is what it is.


We have a dream to have many modern weapons; we want to have more then 60 subs that actively patroll in and around our sea teritory.
We can buy it from any other country but it always better to built them by ourself.


----------



## Kalazan

Krakatau Class said:


> I stated before, both
> 
> 1. Sonora and Sonotan is just right there, with their quality and quantity.
> 2. Our vast sea teritory.
> 3. Deterrent efect.
> 4. It is what it is.



Ok..that.
But you do not look at the whole situation in the now time. talk by talk only.
I just dont know where to start, to bring your idea in to reality.


----------



## samudro_JOY

Kalazan said:


> Ok..i maybe wrong to understand your word.
> 
> So.. in your opinion: what will you choose for indonesian subs? quantity or quality? base on indonesian situation?



I think this is the best chance we have right now, since the Korean has offer the submarine-building TOT which is considered as the highest scientific level in Marine Engineering and Naval Architecture,and it would be kinda stupid for us to ignore this offer and the submarine is considered as strategic weapon right ? I believe the Herder-subs will be followed later on

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Krakatau Class

Kalazan said:


> Ok..that.
> But you do not look at the whole situation in the now time. talk by talk only.
> I just dont know where to start, to bring your idea in to reality.



I don't know what do you mean with talk by talk only ?
Should I silent to answer your question ?
I answer your question and it's my answer, whether you agree or not.
What is your point ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

initial_d said:


> trust me the CBG class is not anjing kampung type, she's deadly and very quite, the korean add here and there making it almost on par with U 214, except for the AIP thing
> for me, CBG is far better than Kilo



Partially agree with you.

Like other Korean made, in now time already have high standart and quality.
They continue improve their quality and performance,, base from their existing subs, and i think we can say about its quality after indonesian sub corps running it on indonesian water. and it is indonesian spec submarine.



Krakatau Class said:


> I don't know what do you mean with talk by talk only ?
> Should I silent to answer your question ?
> I answer your question and it's my answer, whether you agree or not.
> What is your point ?



I mean: hanya obrolan saja.
Because i ask you with note: in now time situation. related economy, region security . threat etc
more over, you want: quality and quantity...in reality we have choose DSME CBG.
we have learning to build it...so do you think we can strive quality and quantity if you think CBG is not good enough?


----------



## patu

Krakatau Class said:


> I don't know what do you mean with talk by talk only ?
> Should I silent to answer your question ?
> I answer your question and it's my answer, whether you agree or not.
> What is your point ?


Bro, actually i was ever disappoint to hear that we choose cbg then kilo, but when i understand it purpose and their offering, then i know that this is the best for us now.
hope for the better and more advant subs is right and it is always our will as human. In my opinion what you said actually normal.
So....
Let us hope that we can built the more advant subs later.



Krakatau Class said:


> I don't know what do you mean with talk by talk only ?
> Should I silent to answer your question ?
> I answer your question and it's my answer, whether you agree or not.
> What is your point ?


Bro, actually i was ever disappoint to hear that we choose cbg then kilo, but when i understand it purpose and their offering, then i know that this is the best for us now.
hope for the better and more advant subs is right and it is always our will as human. In my opinion what you said actually normal.
So....


Kalazan said:


> Partially agree with you.
> 
> Like other Korean made, in now time already have high standart and quality.
> They continue improve their quality and performance base of their subs, and i think we can say about its quality after indonesian sub corps running it in indonesian water. and it is indonesian spec submarine.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean: hanya obrolan saja.
> Because i ask you with note: in now time situation. related economy, region security . threat etc
> more over, you want: quality and quantity...in reality we have choose DSME CBG.
> we have learning to build it...so do you think we can strive quality and quantity if you think CBG is not good enough?


keep calm bro.
Let us hope that we can built the more advant subs later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia takes delivery of another five F-16 airframes from US*
_Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly_
_23 September 2016_

The Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara, or TNI-AU) has taken delivery of a further five F-16C/D fighter aircraft from the United States.

The airframes, which are part of a deal to refurbish and transfer 24 secondhand F-16 platforms signed between Washington and Jakarta in early 2012, arrived from Guam at the Iswahyudi airbase in East Java on 21 September.

"The aircraft was supposed to arrive on 18 September", said Air Commodore Andyawan, commander of the TNI-AU's Aviation Squadron 3, in an interview with the Indonesian media. "However there were some technical issues during the journey, hence the delay" he added, without elaborating further.

http://www.janes.com/article/64041/indonesia-takes-delivery-of-another-five-f-16-airframes-from-us

++

*Pingsan, Pilot F-16 Diselamatkan "Software" Anti-tabrakan*


> _"Komputer Automatic Ground Collision Avoidance System (disingkat G-CAS) itu mencegah pesawat yang sedang jatuh menukik untuk kembali terbang stabil dan lurus."_



http://tekno.kompas.com/read/2016/0...ilot.f-16.diselamatkan.software.anti-tabrakan

^
Do our "new" F16 have this tech in their system?


----------



## GraveDigger388

Kalazan said:


> Even the european country, more advnced country than indonesia should use third party contractor to build their weponry.
> If we can build like gripen...then we can dream to build soryu class.


Both Gripen and Changbogo offer interchangeable parts and equipments, that's what I was tryna say..


----------



## Bennedict

SSV #2 for PN being painted at PT PAL facility, along with 2nd Sigma-class KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai
credit to gombaljaya

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GraveDigger388

Bennedict said:


> SSV #2 for PN being painted at PT PAL facility, along with 2nd Sigma-class KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai
> credit to gombaljaya



When will these be delivered?


----------



## Bennedict

GraveDigger388 said:


> When will these be delivered?


When it's ready it will be delivered soon


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Bennedict said:


> When it's ready it will be delivered soon



Next year if memory serves.


----------



## mandala

GraveDigger388 said:


> When will these be delivered?


BRP Davao Del Sur (602) launching scheduled on 26 September 2016. I assume together with KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai (332).

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=437229183114411&id=117625771741422&__tn__=*s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT.PAL Shipyard





KRI Teluk Bintuni (520)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kalazan

patu said:


> Bro, actually i was ever disappoint to hear that we choose cbg then kilo, but when i understand it purpose and their offering, then i know that this is the best for us now.
> hope for the better and more advant subs is right and it is always our will as human. In my opinion what you said actually normal.
> So....
> Let us hope that we can built the more advant subs later.
> 
> 
> Bro, actually i was ever disappoint to hear that we choose cbg then kilo, but when i understand it purpose and their offering, then i know that this is the best for us now.
> hope for the better and more advant subs is right and it is always our will as human. In my opinion what you said actually normal.
> So....
> 
> keep calm bro.
> Let us hope that we can built the more advant subs later.



i always bro...
it just normal discussion..nothing to be worried. look at my early reply, i say sorry at the first word.
i asking just to clarify what is my friend pointed/idea related to my posting. so we got clear discussion.. cos in my side i got a missing link in my friend speech idea.
this discussion forum is for improve all of us.

in other side..pls ask me to clarify if my post is not clear or maybe difficulties to translate.
i will happy to answer. 



GraveDigger388 said:


> Both Gripen and Changbogo offer interchangeable parts and equipments, that's what I was tryna say..



Roger that.
But not so sure with gripen, afaik they only offer a package..we can choose the package..but they not provide: "configuration by request " from customer.



samudro_JOY said:


> I think this is the best chance we have right now, since the Korean has offer the submarine-building TOT which is considered as the highest scientific level in Marine Engineering and Naval Architecture,and it would be kinda stupid for us to ignore this offer and the submarine is considered as strategic weapon right ? I believe the Herder-subs will be followed later on



I strongly agree with this kind my friend post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patu

Kalazan said:


> i always bro...
> it just normal discussion..nothing to be worried. look at my early reply, i say sorry at the first word.
> i asking just to clarify what is my friend pointed/idea related to my posting. so we got clear discussion.. cos in my side i got a missing link in my friend speech idea.
> this discussion forum is for improve all of us.
> 
> in other side..pls ask me to clarify if my post is not clear or maybe difficulties to translate.
> i will happy to answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Roger that.
> But not so sure with gripen, afaik they only offer a package..we can choose the package..but they not provide: "configuration by request " from customer.
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly agree with this kind my friend post.


Thanks. I got the point


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Dry dock KRI Banda Aceh 

#Drushipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GraveDigger388

Bennedict said:


> When it's ready it will be delivered soon


Classic, man..... Classic.


----------



## patu

Kalazan said:


> i always bro...
> it just normal discussion..nothing to be worried. look at my early reply, i say sorry at the first word.
> i asking just to clarify what is my friend pointed/idea related to my posting. so we got clear discussion.. cos in my side i got a missing link in my friend speech idea.
> this discussion forum is for improve all of us.
> 
> in other side..pls ask me to clarify if my post is not clear or maybe difficulties to translate.
> i will happy to answer.
> Thanks. I am very happy to see that we can discuss frankly.
> 
> 
> Roger that.
> But not so sure with gripen, afaik they only offer a package..we can choose the package..but they not provide: "configuration by request " from customer.
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly agree with this kind my friend post.



Thanks. I am happy to see that.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Gen. Rashad Mahmood of Pakistani Armed Forces Chief posed in front of the 2nd NC-212i light lift aircraft for Philippines Air Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/awr-pandanwangi-dihujani-bom-oleh-para-penerbang-tempur-tni-au/

http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/angkatan-udara/congrats-5-penerbang-tempur-tni-au-lulus-fwic/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mejikuhibiu

initial_d said:


> trust me the CBG class is not anjing kampung type, she's deadly and very quite, the korean add here and there making it almost on par with U 214, except for the AIP thing
> for me, CBG is far better than Kilo


but still dont have vls...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

mejikuhibiu said:


> but still dont have vls...


does it really matter? if you need an anti ship missile then you can fit a torpedo-launched harpoon in a cbg.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## initial_d

submarine should of sneak into enemy formation, and ambush it by surprise. like the korean CBG do with american batle formation on rimpac over and over again undetected, not blowing off her position by shooting a missile through her vls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=889999507798722

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kalazan

mejikuhibiu said:


> but still dont have vls...


what kindda VLS missile do you want brother?



anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 337247
> View attachment 337249
> View attachment 337251
> View attachment 337252
> 
> 
> View attachment 337255
> View attachment 337256



very nice...the sigma doughter.
What is the main gun for this baby sigma?
i hope it will carry ak630....little but dettering ship
.


----------



## mandala

http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/a...o-selesai-jalani-perawatan-1-000-jam-terbang/


----------



## mandala

Launching ceremony of three new PC-40M Patrol Boats for the Indonesian Navy.


























http://photo.sindonews.com/view/196...indonesia-tni-al-luncurkan-tiga-kapal-patroli

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GerhardA

mejikuhibiu said:


> but still dont have vls...


VLS is only useful on certain situations. I'd rather have multiple cheap subs that have been proven to be able to sneak through USN battlegroup and "sink" multiple US carriers in multiple RIMPAC exercises, than an expensive sub with VLS but is not proven yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 337428



2 ships belonging Basarnas seen in the background. Palindo really proven good shipyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 337425
> 
> View attachment 337426
> 
> View attachment 337427
> 
> View attachment 337428
> 
> View attachment 337429


how many ships of this type owned by TNI?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai 332
thanks to gombaljaya

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> 2 ships belong to Basarnas seen in the background. Palindo really proven good shipyard.



They also building patrol vessels for KKP. Palindo Marine currently got contract for _"Kapal patroli KKP 4 unit, Kapal Basarnas 3 unit"_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## faries

pr1v4t33r said:


> They also building patrol vessels for KKP. Palindo Marine currently got contract for _"Kapal patroli KKP 4 unit, Kapal Basarnas 3 unit"_
> View attachment 337447



Can you explain what type is this vessel? @pr1v4t33r it's huge...or this is the 110 m vessel of Bakamla?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> Can you explain what type is this vessel? @pr1v4t33r it's huge...or this is the 110 m vessel of Bakamla?



Kapal patroli KKP, kemungkinan kelas 60 meter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*It’s Time for the U.S. to Pivot to Indonesia
*
Quote:JAKARTA - As America entertained itself with the vital questions of whether Hillary Clinton’s temporary absence from the campaign trail due to pneumonia constituted a character issue (it didn’t), or whether Donald Trump finally admitting that Barack Obama was born in America meant that the “birther” conspiracies he spun against the President for the past five years were just one long racist lie (it did), Russia and China came together to conduct the single largest joint maritime military exercise between the two nations - ever.

The fact that they did so in the hotly disputed waters of the South China Sea was just the latest evidence that whomever occupies the Oval Office next January is going to face a rapidly growing danger in Asia. That fear was compounded when Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte announced during the Sino-Russian wargames that his country would no longer take part in joint naval patrols with the United States. While not as inflammatory as his appalling statement two days earlier that Obama was “the son of a whore” - an unconscionable thing for any world leader to say about another, let alone the leader of an ally responsible for 75 percent of all Philippines arms imports since 1950 - his reasoning for the severance was more damning: “China is now in power and they have military superiority across the region.”

When Trump or Clinton becomes president next year and considers how to reassert American power in the region, the most important face looking back will be that of an unassuming man who started working in his family’s furniture shop at 12, was evicted from his home on three occasions, and was best known just four years ago as the mayor of a city the size of Cleveland. In truth, Joko Widodo, known here as Jokowi, was as unlikely a candidate to be elected President of Indonesia - which he was, in 2014 - as there’s ever been.

Yet there is no nation in southeast Asia better positioned to provide the counter-weight to China and Russia that America needs in the South China Sea than the world’s fourth-most populous country, one that’s not only strategically located in the region but growing economically in ways that will increase its ability to assert its interests. And there is no nation in the world that provides a more powerful example in this era of global extremism and instability than the world’s largest Muslim-majority democracy which, at 250 million strong, proves every day that democracy and Islam can not only co-exist, but thrive.

If the story of the Obama years was about America’s supposed pivot to Asia - which critics say is sinking—the story of the next eight years needs to be America’s pivot to Indonesia. And after two years of false starts and concerns about his leadership, Jokowi is ready for his close up. And not a moment too soon.

As we were starkly reminded last week by China and Russia’s seventh joint naval exercises since 2005, tensions are rising in the South China Sea, and Indonesia is right in the thick of it. The trouble started in 2010, when Beijing, trumpeting a widely debunked 1953 map that laid claim to 90 percent of the South China Sea as Chinese territory, declared “indisputable sovereignty” over the same territory.

That came as news to the five other nations, including Indonesia, which the international community has long recognized as the owners of the land and water being claimed by China today. But that hasn’t stopped China from throwing its considerable weight around the past six years, constructing oil platforms, boarding ships, and, most ominously, seizing islands claimed by Vietnam and the Philippines - on which it has put up buildings, constructed airstrips and huge aircraft hangars, and deployed military planes and other armaments.

In July, an international tribunal in the Hague rejected China’s claim to 90 percent of the South China Sea - through which half of the world’s nautical trade passes - ruling in favor of the Philippines in a maritime dispute. China has responded with more bluster, vowing that it will “never stop” construction while all but daring the international community to force it to leave. And “it’s not hard to understand why,” a journalist here tells me. “More than half of China’s reserves go through the South China Sea. It’s a weak spot and it’s vital that they have control.”

China also continues to build up its coast guard and fishing fleets, which is where Indonesia directly enters the fray. Over the past five years, there have been a number of clashes between Chinese fishing vessels and the Indonesian navy over the Indonesia-owned Natuna islands, which China now also claims. As one journalist recently observed, “Beijing uses these fishing ships as a kind of militia to harass and block other nation’s vessels from accessing the vital trade routes and fishing grounds.”

Indonesians have had enough. Beginning in late 2014, led by Jokowi and Fisheries minister Susi Pudjiastuti, this island nation has taken the extraordinary step of blowing up more than 220 seized fishing vessels in public events that have sent an unmistakable message to Beijing. In June, to reinforce that show of strength, Jokowi made a high-profile visit to the Natunas.

“Taking sides on the South China Sea issue is not something we traditionally do,” a respected editor says to me. “We won’t take the U.S. side on this. But we may lean.” However, a well-connected consultant confides that “Jokowi recently told (me) in a private meeting that he is now ready to face South China Sea issues. He is interested in China now and being assertive.”

It fits with other moves the President has made that reflect a growing strength. Dismissed in 2014 as an inexperienced puppet for the leader of his party, the former President Megawati Sukarnoputri - memorialized in the Wall Street Journal headline, “Mega’s Message to Jokowi: I’m the Boss” - Jokowi was criticized for rubber-stamping controversial allies of Megawati’s for his cabinet. That, too, is changing. He recently brought back Sri Mulyani, a bold reformer whom Jokowi had exiled to the World Bank for ruffling feathers, as finance minister. He also appointed a widely respected police chief and shuffled a powerful gatekeeper to a different post.

“Jokowi is frustrated and needs good people to assert authority,” says a well-placed confidante to the President, who adds that Jokowi’s profile began to change when he built a stronger relationship with the military a year ago. “He is tired of this political drama that has been going on since he became president. He is consolidating power.”

It’s a moment tailor-made for the U.S. to strengthen relations with Jakarta. How? Three ways.

First, our next President should visit Indonesia as soon as possible, and make clear: while Obama’s focus was on expanding alliances with Japan and Korea, facilitating change in Myanmar, and improving relations with Vietnam and India, the top priority for the next four years is Indonesia. That’s especially important for Clinton, whose time as Obama’s Secretary of State left people here “skeptical of her” one insider confides. A substantive presidential visit would bolster her standing and signal that the U.S. is serious about pivoting to Indonesia.

Second, the U.S. should support Indonesia’s emerging assertiveness on South China Sea issues. That includes offering Indonesia more maritime capabilities so that it can stand up for itself at sea - including, modernized Coast Guard vessels and training. Former Minister of Defense Juwono Sudarsono believes this is something Trump would do, expressing confidence “Trump will win and he will change.”

Finally, the next Administration must articulate a creative strategy for our economic relationship that contrasts with China’s strategy of “exploit and extract.” There is a fear here that Indonesia’s growing dependence on China - it recently ranked 10th in a Forbes list of the “Top 10 China-Dependent Countries” - could compromise its assertiveness on the South China Sea. U.S. economic and business-to-business engagement should offer a vision that empowers, instead of extracts from, Indonesia. That means investing in education and development, supporting innovation and entrepreneurship, and giving Jakarta an alternative to China in its race to improve its gridlocked economy. It also means finding a way to make the proposed trade pact between the U.S. and 11 Pacific rim nations, known as the Trans-Pacific Partnership—which is projected to bring $26 billion in trade to Indonesia—work.

Lastly, no matter who wins in November, there is one thing the next President should do: invite Jokowi to visit and work to secure an invitation for him to address Congress. The last, and only, time an Indonesian leader spoke to Congress was in 1956 - when Trump was nine, Clinton was eight, and Jokowi was five years from being born. Sixty years is too long. It’s time to bring the relationship between the world’s oldest democracy and the world’s largest Muslim-majority democracy into the 21st Century—no matter who sits in the Oval Office.

sumber : http://www.huffingtonpost.com/stanle..._12158402.html






credit to Giri Hariyanto






credit to Jeff Prananda photograph

credit to royalghost @kaskus.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## faries

madokafc said:


> credit to Giri Hariyanto



When I went to my office by train yesterday, I saw a member of Kostrad closely next to me, his uniform quality really good, different with the quality of jungle BDU commonly used before, there I assume that a lot of money invested by our government to increase professionalism and morale of the soldiers...love shoes he wear too, damn cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

faries said:


> When I went to my office by train yesterday, I saw a member of Kostrad closely next to me, his uniform quality really good, different with the quality of jungle BDU commonly used before, there I assume that a lot of money invested by our government to increase professionalism and morale of the soldiers...love shoes he wear too, damn cool!



being an Asian country and Nation, our Soldier morale in fight will always quite high, that's our Natural traits,

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## faries

Many training agenda that has been implemented by the Navy-Army-Air Force with partners from different countries this year.






Operations Assistant (Asops) Kasal Laksda TNI I.N.G.N Ary Atmaja, SE represented Marine commander Colonel Imam Sopingi Kolatmar officially closed Exercise Joint Marine Amphibious Reconnaissance soldier with the US Army Special Force Group, entitled 'Balance 16-2444 Iron Lantern' at the Combat Training Centre Marine Corps Lampon, Pesanggaran, Banyuwangi, Friday (09/23/2016).






After the closing ceremony Balance Iron Lantern, all trainees remove turtles or hatchlings into the sea. Held also the planting of palm trees and the inauguration of the statue of friendship and giving awards to community leaders for his role in supporting the implementation of the exercise.

http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/balance-lantern-iron-16-2444-resmi-ditutup/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

madokafc said:


> being an Asian country and Nation, our Soldier morale in fight will always quite high, that's our Natural traits,



ayo cuk, cangkemmu cuk, 

jo sikilmu cuk,

must kill

redi!!!!



one of the most epic TNI video i ever seen....


BTW, the skill of the crews of our PT-76 tank is quite high, just look on how fast he is reloading the ammos and how he maintained the composure and calm under such situation, and the gunner keep calm and aiming for the targets. Is only the language their use quite funny and epic

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

Good skills forged with a really hard workout @madokafc and like that our armed forces' soldiers was formed. Very common when in exercise or times of war, soldiers were comfortable using typical and various regional dialects. Bhinneka Tunggal Ika.


----------



## Nike

Exercise Linud Malindo 2016 & Closing Ceremony. Credit to Pen Kostrad.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Solomon Islands` minister reiterates respect for Indonesian territory*
Kamis, 22 September 2016 23:06 WIB | 867 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - At a bilateral meeting with his Indonesian counterpart, Solomon Islands Foreign Affairs Minister George Milner Tozaka said the government of Solomon Islands respects Indonesias territory and the United Nations Charter on non-interference.

Both ministers met on the sidelines of the 71st UN General Assembly in New York, the United States on September 20, a press release from the Indonesian Foreign Affairs Ministry received by ANTARA here on Thursday stated.

"The principle of mutual respect for territorial integrity and the principle of non-interference in the internal affairs of each country must always be upheld in maintaining bilateral relations," Indonesian Foreign Affairs Minister Retno Marsudi said in response to Tozakas statement.

Both foreign ministers agreed on the importance of continuing to strengthen cooperation between the two countries, not only bilaterally, but also at regional and multilateral forums.

This is expected to contribute to development in both countries and in the Pacific region as a whole.

"Indonesia is a great country that gives attention to countries in the Pacific region in order to encourage better development," Retno said.

Earlier, at various bilateral meetings, Indonesia and the Solomon Islands have agreed to promote cooperation in economic, social, cultural, and technical fields.

Some of the potential cooperation in trade and investment are the developments of the palm oil industry, fisheries, food products and aluminum.

In addition, Indonesia and the Solomon Islands have also been discussing efforts to establish a Memorandum of Understanding in the fields of development cooperation, visa exemption for diplomatic and official passports, education and culture, as well as transportation.

From October 1999 until the end of 2015, Solomon Islands had sent 95 participants to participate in capacity building programs in agriculture, animal husbandry, renewable energy, navigation, fisheries, diplomacy, journalistic and small and medium enterprises.

Meanwhile, Minister Retno invited Minister Tozaka to attend the Bali Democracy Forum in Bali in early December. Indonesia is the Solomon Islands 16th biggest export partner and sixth largest import partner.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...r-reiterates-respect-for-indonesian-territory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yuyukangkang

madokafc said:


> Exercise Linud Malindo 2016 & Closing Ceremony. Credit to Pen Kostrad.



is that Jiran's made M4 Carbine?


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> being an Asian country and Nation, our Soldier morale in fight will always quite high, that's our Natural traits,



Man I laughed hard throughout the whole video... The loader's expression is priceless!! XD XD


----------



## Kalazan

faries said:


> When I went to my office by train yesterday, I saw a member of Kostrad closely next to me, his uniform quality really good, different with the quality of jungle BDU commonly used before, there I assume that a lot of money invested by our government to increase professionalism and morale of the soldiers...love shoes he wear too, damn cool!



maybe that soldier wearing uniform by Sritex made.
So its NATO standard....i hope special price for indonesian armed force



pr1v4t33r said:


> They also building patrol vessels for KKP. Palindo Marine currently got contract for _"Kapal patroli KKP 4 unit, Kapal Basarnas 3 unit"_
> View attachment 337447


many ships being build at this shipyard like rush..greatt.. but i hope quality is not leave behind.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> being an Asian country and Nation, our Soldier morale in fight will always quite high, that's our Natural traits,


The cannon has been upgraded from 76.2mm to 90mm right?


----------



## Bennedict

KRI Rigel






defensive armaments

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Navy personnel from WFQR (Western Fleet Quick Reaction) task force with Pindad SS2V2 assault rifle boarding a smuggler ship from Singapore on Sep 19 2016.
Note that the Indonesian Navy camo is actually using the silhouette of Sigma 9113 corvette as main pattern model (see the white pattern)




credit : danna tampi

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

2 C-130 landed in runway

@rolandadrie





Target drone

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakrabirawa

faries said:


> Good skills forged with a really hard workout @madokafc and like that our armed forces' soldiers was formed. Very common when in exercise or times of war, soldiers were comfortable using typical and various regional dialects. Bhinneka Tunggal Ika.



Don't forget, though it is an amphibi tank we can see the inner side is quite clean and free rust. They must've taken good care of this ol' reliable 'mbah'.
As one mentor in camp told me: 'a soldier's first wife is his weapon, the one in the home is the second. So treat your wifes with care'.

Jancuk is always the secret recipe for high morale


----------



## TowerMan

LOL reada redi tok
Jangkrik

Spirit fighting origin from indonesia


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Meanwhile, the gunner keep focus to hit target. for enemy this very Hard for jamming and to understand their language 

Even 'Ready' with medok style rediiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Bennedict said:


> KRI Rigel
> defensive armaments



Nembak berasa nge-gym


----------



## gondes

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Indonesian Navy personnel from WFQR (Western Fleet Quick Reaction) task force with Pindad SS2V2 assault rifle boarding a smuggler ship from Singapore on Sep 19 2016.
> Note that the Indonesian Navy camo is actually using the silhouette of Sigma 9113 corvette as main pattern model (see the white pattern)
> View attachment 337550
> 
> credit : danna tampi


Nice photo..that ss2 looks hardcore when held by these tough faces...

But that finger discipline..ouch...


----------



## Nilgiri

Great thread guys and gals.

Can anyone tell me what are the major acquisitions Indonesia will be making for its military in say the next 5 - 10 years which are confirmed.

Thanks.


----------



## faries

*Three shot on military truck in Puncak Jaya*







Airport officials unload a casket containing the body of Ezra Patatang, 27, at Sentani Airport in Jayapura regency in Papua on Sept. 13. Ezra was a contract teacher who was shot dead by a mysterious shooter in Puncak Jaya regency in Papua on Sept.12.(Antara /Indrayadi TH)

Three people were injured when a military truck was shot at in Kota Mulia, Puncak Jaya, Papua, on Saturday.

A civilian identified as Winingga Tabuni, 25, was shot in the chest, while Second Sgt. Susanto was shot in the left arm and Second Sgt. Suparman, the driver, was hit in the left leg.

The truck, belonging to the Puncak Jaya Military Command, was returning to base in Kota Mulia from Puncak Senyum after fetching timber that was to be used to build _honai_ (traditional Papuan houses).

“There were no fatalities, only injured victims,” Cenderawasih Military Command spokesperson Col. Teguh Rahardjo said Saturday.

The civilian was a local contracted to build _honai_ for the people. Indonesian Military chief Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo had ordered soldiers to build _honai_ in cooperation with locals, Teguh said.

On Sept. 12, a contract teacher, Ezra Patatang, 27, was shot dead in Kota Baru, Puncak Jaya.

The police are hunting down the unidentified shooters, Teguh said. (evi)
*
*
Rest in peace Pak Guru... 


*Action of Brimob Corps of Indonesian Police Handle Terrorism*
*Photo Credit to Suharso Rahman/ Majalah Angkasa*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kalazan

Guys...any news with this indonesian marines toys? has it arrived?


----------



## faries

Kalazan said:


> Guys...any news with this indonesian marines toys? has it arrived?
> 
> View attachment 337769



Can't get any information by google...but, the vessel that bring them, General Cargo Vessel TEXEL, last position recorded (22/9/2016) in Southeast Asia-Gulf of Thailand (Most recent port call was SATTAHIP, THAILAND).





Photo taken 2016-08-24 12:18, Bosphorus





Photo taken 2016-08-27 10:31, Bosphorus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

Nilgiri said:


> Great thread guys and gals.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what are the major acquisitions Indonesia will be making for its military in say the next 5 - 10 years which are confirmed.
> 
> Thanks.


Navy
1. Sigma-class frigate 10514 has been confirmed to replace existing Van Speijk-class (6 unit) which already in service since 90's. All to be built locally.





2. Chang-Bogo (Improved U209) submarines, three (3) ordered and 1 unit to be built locally. There's high possibility that more batch will be ordered. (because of Scorpene scandal, which the Navy was having interest on it)





3. 40m and 60m Fast missile boats, with 8+ units rolling fresh from oven every year. Excluding many smaller boat (<40m) for riverine duty.





Air Force
KFX/IFX fighter program has been pushed through. First prototype will unveiled on 2024. However, it seems will be delayed for a bit because of US refusal to provide core technologies, forcing South Korea to find another supplier from Europe or develop it herself. Indonesia has provide US$ 2 billion+ and hundreds of engineers to develop and manufacture it jointly with South Korea.






F-5 Tiger replacement
This F-5 Tiger replacement program was started back in 2011's, The strongest candidate is SU-35, Lockheed Marin F-16V and SAAB Gripen. The Defense minister has stated that the SU-35 are soon to be awarded, but rumored that the deal has been stalled again because of pay disagreement with the Russians. Lockheed Martin also doing their best by offering the latest F-16V, with many other benefits.


CN-235
Indonesian Air Force/Navy also orders several CN-235 every year. many variants ordered such as medium transport, MPA, and recently TNI-AU hints interest to acquire gunship version (AC-235/295) which being offered by Airbus.






Army
State-owned PT Pindad has working jointly with Turkish FNSS to develop a medium tank for Army requirements. The turret will be from Cockerill. 1st Prototype will be unveiled in 2017





APC
Anoa APC also ordered every year. currently 360+ units in service in many configurations. 





Badak FSV
90mm gun version of Anoa APC used for direct fire support role. 50 units has been ordered, and more batch are expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## katarabhumi

There is also plan for more LPD for the navy.


----------



## Kalazan

faries said:


> Can't get any information by google...but, the vessel that bring them, General Cargo Vessel TEXEL, last position recorded (22/9/2016) in Southeast Asia-Gulf of Thailand (Most recent port call was SATTAHIP, THAILAND).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken 2016-08-24 12:18, Bosphorus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken 2016-08-27 10:31, Bosphorus



yes brother..thats the last the picture and info we get..and it has been takes so long time otw shipping, but no update news the toy has been unload in indonesian port. 
want to see they swim in Toba lake...


----------



## faries

Kalazan said:


> yes brother..thats the last the picture and info we get..and it has been takes so long time otw shipping, but no update news the toy has been unload in indonesian port.
> want to see they swim in Toba lake...



Many port of call, many goods are unloaded, maybe thats the reason why its so long on the way
Sep 22, 2016, 00:14 UTC SATTAHIP, THAILAND
Sep 09, 2016, 01:03 UTC MINA ZAYED/ABU DHABI, UAE
Aug 26, 2016, 10:04 UTC CONSTANTA, ROMANIA

Looking at the distance on the map between the UAE to Thailand to be taken within 13 days, possibly from Thailand to Jakarta will be completed in half from previous distance.


----------



## mandala

Published: Saturday, 24 September 2016 09:00

*Indonesia Marine Corps could purchase new version of BTR-4 amphibious armoured from Ukraine
*
Ukraine defense industry has tested a new version of its 8x8 amphibious armoured vehicle personnel carrier *BTR-4* fitted with a new remotely operated weapon station, according Andrei BT Live Journal Blog. Some of these vehicles were send to Indonesia to perform a series of tests.



*The new BTR-4 amphibious 8x8 armoured personnel carrier during trial tests in the sea.*

The New *BTR-4* has showed very good capacities in amphibious conditions during tests in Ukraine.

The new version is motorized with German Deutz engine, and new modules were added to the sides of the vehicle to increase the characteristics for river crossing and amphibious operations in the sea.

According some rumors, the Marine Corps of Indonesia could be interested to purchase 50 vehicles able to perform amphibious operations and that can carry into combat ships.

After the trial tests, Indonesian armed forces could take quickly a decision to purchase combat vehicles for its Marine Corps.

The *BTR-4* is a 8x8 wheeled armoured personnel carrier designed in Ukraine by the Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau as a private venture.

The vehicle layout is similar to Pandur, Piranha and AMV — the driver and commander are sitting in the front of the hull, the engine is in the middle, troops are in rear. The troops egress is through the rear door. The BTR-4 hull consists of three compartments: front compartment is the driving station; middle compartment contains the vehicle's powerplant; and rear compartment which acts as the troops and fighting compartment.

The BTR-4 is fully amphibious, and he is propelled in the water with two propellers mounted to the back side of the hull.




*The new BTR-4 is fitted with a remotely operated weapon station and new modules are added on the sides of the hull to increase amphibious capacities.

http://www.armyrecognition.com/sept...mphibious_armoured_from_ukraine_12409162.html
*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia special police force Regiment 1 Gegana





TNI unjuk gigi dalam acara medal parade pasukan garuda 23H di Lebanon





Batalyon Kavaleri 6 / Serbu

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mandala

From the pic posted before looks like the Indonesian Marine Corps is set to receives two variants of BTR-4M.






*Ukraine Continue Develops BTR-4M with Machine Gun*

25 September 2016




Modification of the BTR-4 (B1370) with a machine gun mount (all photos : andrei bt)

Ukraine tested the new version of wheeled armored personnel carriers BTR-4 (B1370) with a machine gun mount, which is being developed for the Indonesian armed forces. Reported the andrei-bt.livejournal.com.





Earlier it was reported that several military vehicles on the basis of the BTR-4, including a machine gun mount has already been sent to Indonesia to conduct a series of benchmark tests.

The new version of BTR-4M has successfully demonstrated the potential customer a good nautical characteristics during testing in Saltov reservoir.






The new version of an armored personnel carrier was the German Deutz engine and additional side and head-on modules for improving the characteristics of seaworthiness and buoyancy.






It is reported that Marines (one of the branches of the forces of the Naval Forces of Indonesia) are interested in buying at least 50 wheeled combat vehicles after passing a series of tests, some units were shipped by expedition ship.






After the evaluation test will take a final decision on supplying of combat vehicles for the Indonesian armed forces.

(Military Informant)

http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2016/09/ukraine-continue-develops-btr-4m-with.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## UMNOPutra

Bennedict said:


> F-5 Tiger replacement
> 
> This F-5 Tiger replacement program was started back in 2011's, The strongest candidate is SU-35, Lockheed Marin F-16V and SAAB Gripen. The Defense minister has stated that the SU-35 are soon to be awarded, but rumored that the deal has been stalled again because of pay disagreement with the Russians. Lockheed Martin also doing their best by offering the latest F-16V, with many other benefits.



It is sad to hear the latest news that Indonesia has formally advised Russia to cancel to purchase Su-35 from them ...


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> Great thread guys and gals.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what are the major acquisitions Indonesia will be making for its military in say the next 5 - 10 years which are confirmed.
> 
> Thanks.



what on the list is so many, what on the wallet is not so much though 

the confirmed list is like what my friend @Bennedict said is mostly true but i had other resources to complement him

the high profile assets on the list is

1. Airbus Defense military satellites, part of Indonesia Armed Forces 3G Armed Forces programme
http://www.janes.com/article/61804/...-to-acquire-military-communications-satellite

2. new strategic MPA/ASW platform to complement our CN 235 MPA, the list is Boeing MSA, P8 Poseidon, SAAB Swordfish
https://www.indomiliter.com/saab-swordfish-global-6000-mpa-sang-penantang-dominasi-poseidon/

3. AEW/AWACS programme

Erieye is one of the main contender in this programme, http://saab.com/region/indonesia/ab...5/saab-offers-erieye-aewc-radar-to-indonesia/

4. GBADS, Ground Based Air Defense Systems, a comprehensive programme to induct and jointly produce Anti aerial threat with local partner, the candidates is NASAMS and SAAB GBADS

http://www.janes.com/article/63878/indonesia-s-pt-pindad-and-saab-collaborate-on-air-defence

5. Army M109 Paladin procurement programme

http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/positif-indonesia-akan-membeli-howitzer-m109a4/











6. Amphibious plane recon and SAR mission programme

http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/ini-dia-pesawat-amfibi-rusia-yang-menjadi-incaran-indonesia/

7. Next generation AIFV, the ASCOD Pizzaro/Ulan is on the list though, along with modern version of Marder

http://arc.web.id/berita/742-20-unit-m-109-akan-pekuat-artileri-medan-tni-ad

8. Future Air Defense Frigate, one of the main candidate is Iver Huitveld Class

http://www.indomiliter.com/denmark-...g-and-play-iver-huitfeldt-class-di-indonesia/






9. Next batch of order of Nexter CAESAR artillery systems

10. Next batch of order of Vampire MLRS from Czech Republic

and among other projects on the list



UMNOPutra said:


> It is sad to hear the latest news that Indonesia has formally advised Russia to cancel to purchase Su-35 from them ...



it's sad you and your clone doesn't dare to show up at Malaysia dedicated thread

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KRI GNR 332 #PKR2

@oriuploader
She is ready to the water 





Mulus dan kinclong

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## patu

UMNOPutra said:


> It is sad to hear the latest news that Indonesia has formally advised Russia to cancel to purchase Su-35 from them ...


Welcome back bro. Could behave and conducting the positive one? One thing i ever knew that human used to learn from his experiences, so could as as humanbeing learn from the last one.
Who ever you are, what ever your motive; please stop these troll any morem


----------



## mengkom

UMNOPutra said:


> It is sad to hear the latest news that Indonesia has formally advised Russia to cancel to purchase Su-35 from them ...


What is your reference? Please post the link to your source
So we can check the validity of your information

Sorry to say, from your history, you are not credible enough.. your post is always start with "i heard a rumour.."
That is not acceptable..you should citate your source, otherwise we cannot distinguish it is real or just a hoax.. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

mengkom said:


> What is your reference? Please post the link to your source
> So we can check the validity of your information
> 
> Sorry to say, from your history, you are not credible enough.. your post is always start with "i heard a rumour.."
> That is not acceptable..you should citate your source, otherwise we cannot distinguish it is real or just a hoax.. :p



i heard a rumour if @UMNOPutra is actually made from piece of unwanted sperm from johari father, he is johari clones brother

*Indonesia campaigns for UNSC non-permanent membership*
Minggu, 25 September 2016 05:55 WIB | 639 Views





Minister Retno Marsudi. (ANTARA/Widodo S. Jusuf)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi is campaigning for Indonesias bid for non-permanent membership of the United Nations Security Council (UNSC) for the 2019-2020 term.

"Indonesia has the required qualifications for UNSC non-permanent membership for the 2019-2020 term and we are ready for it," the minister said in a press statement. 

The minister made the statement while officially launching a campaign for Indonesias bid for UNSC non-permanent membership at the UN Headquarters in New York on Friday (Sept 23). 

The launch coincided with a diplomatic reception held on the sidelines of the UN General Assembly to mark the 71st anniversary of Indonesias independence.

In her address, she spoke of Indonesias standing that made it a candidate adequately suited to become a UNSC non-permanent member.

Indonesia is the fourth most populous nation, the third largest democratic country and the largest Muslim country in the world, she added.

Indonesia has also been able to prove that Islam, democracy, modernity and womens empowerment can run in harmony, she underlined.

"With more than 17 thousand islands which are home to more than 1,300 ethnic groups, Indonesia is a genuine model for tolerance and pluralism, the values that it has always projected in its relations with other countries," she stressed. 

Indonesia was first elected a UNSC non-permanent member for the period 1974-1975, then for the second time in 1995-1996 and a third time in 2007-2008, when the country had received 158 votes out of the 192 member states that vote in the UN General Assembly.

The country is now again planning to become a non-permanent member of the UN Security Council. Vice President Jusuf Kalla kicked off the campaign for membership at the UN Headquarters in New York on Thursday night.

Kalla marked the official start of the campaign by sounding a gong at the UN Headquarters building at an event featuring a reception and some typical Indonesian cultural performances.
(Uu.S012/INE/KR-BSR/B003)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106893/indonesia-campaigns-for-unsc-non-permanent-membership

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## waz

madokafc said:


>



Nice to see two neighbours training with one another.



UMNOPutra said:


> It is sad to hear the latest news that Indonesia has formally advised Russia to cancel to purchase Su-35 from them ...



Can you please tell me why don't you create a Malaysia thread and post there? What is it with you and Indonesia?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

waz said:


> Nice to see two neighbours training with one another.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please tell me why don't you create a Malaysia thread and post there? What is it with you and Indonesia?



He's not malaysian. He's most likely a chinese member that have beef with indonesian. The name UMNO is a dead give away. No self respecting malaysian would even use that unless its for a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Reashot Xigwin said:


> He's not malaysian. He's most likely a chinese member that have beef with indonesian. The name UMNO is a dead give away. No self respecting malaysian would even use that unless its for a joke.



is like Golkar on our sides


----------



## mandala

PT PAL Submarine Facility Construction Progress 27.08.2016. Credit to A Agung Triwibowo.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BJsuGlzhdx9/



waz said:


> Can you please tell me why don't you create a Malaysia thread and post there? What is it with you and Indonesia?


Well Mod ahojunk made a Malaysian thread just for Langkasukan a.k.a UMNOPutra.

https://defence.pk/threads/malaysia-topics-issues.449746/



ahojunk said:


> @Langkasukan
> 
> You seem to be interested in the problems in Indonesia.
> 
> How about opening a thread to discuss some of the hot issues in Malaysia such as the 1MDB?
> 
> Sure, Indonesia has their problems. I believe so do Malaysia, right?
> 
> Are you willing to take up my challenge?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## patu

If USA want to pivot Indonesia, i hope they use to throwing away their double standar in every side.
Indonesia is a Fully Nation as they are, it consist of many different background and rase as they are.
Start everything with Trust and not deceit, built a mutual relation in win win aprouching.
Let us be Indonesian, this is our identity Friend.


----------



## GraveDigger388

patu said:


> If USA want to pivot Indonesia, i hope they use to throwing away their double standar in every side.
> ...



Couldn't agree more...


----------



## waz

Reashot Xigwin said:


> He's not malaysian. He's most likely a chinese member that have beef with indonesian. The name UMNO is a dead give away. No self respecting malaysian would even use that unless its for a joke.



Thanks for that.


----------



## patu

We, as a nation have been seen how they behave on and with us for these 70ties year. I do believe that there are many many "good will man" in USA, but it seem that the motive of their goverment in " Cooperate nor invest" here is just to use us as their agent that must serve their interest.
Hope those kind of practist be ended.


----------



## Nike

patu said:


> We, as a nation have been seen how they behave on and with us for these 70ties year. I do believe that there are many many "good will man" in USA, but it seem that the motive of their goverment in " Cooperate nor invest" here is just to use us as their agent that must serve their interest.
> Hope those kind of practist be ended.



every country is indeed had their own National Interest and agenda, it was the wise of Indonesia to chose which Country who had their National interest can get aligned with us. For now, in the looming rise of Chinese military capability and the growing of their assertiveness, it is US of A who can be the best counterbalance of Chinese influence in the region.

As the old saying, there is no eternal friends or enemies, there is only eternal interest


----------



## faries

At the end of video, PT PAL representation officer said that they are in the design phase for 2nd batch of KCR 60.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> like Golkar on our sides



Like Golkar when Soeharto still in power, not today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

madokafc said:


>




I guess you're on Kopitiam too


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Antique





Tesco Indomaritim ngebut bikin kapal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MacanJawa

End of time is near lets choose a side!!!!
In right corner world largest democracy, multicultural people, world dubbed strongest military, King of double standard Mr Ameeericaaa and left comer Asia most powerful military force and economy, thristy resource, and King of copying Mr chiiiiinaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patu

madokafc said:


> every country is indeed had their own National Interest and agenda, it was the wise of Indonesia to chose which Country who had their National interest can get aligned with us. For now, in the looming rise of Chinese military capability and the growing of their assertiveness, it is US of A who can be the best counterbalance of Chinese influence in the region.
> 
> As the old saying, there is no eternal friends or enemies, there is only eternal interest


I agree with these old saying but at present time USA USE to see Indonesia not as their litle agent again, but if they still stand stood on their old assume about Indonesia, i think it is time for us to say "hey dude let us discuss/cooperate as two man,; you have interest as mine too, let us see best way full fill ours, of yours and mine"


----------



## Kalazan

waz said:


> Nice to see two neighbours training with one another.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please tell me why don't you create a Malaysia thread and post there? What is it with you and Indonesia?



Little bit clarify @waz :

madokafc is pure indonesian,

UMNOputra aka langkasukan was malaysian or acting like he was.
He always trolling our Indonesian room..so madokafc want to "kill him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MacanJawa said:


> End of time is near lets choose a side!!!!
> In right corner world largest democracy, multicultural people, world dubbed strongest military, King of double standard Mr Ameeericaaa and left comer Asia most powerful military force and economy, thristy resource, and King of copying Mr chiiiiinaaaa



Dramaaa.. We don't need to take side. We want their economic and military support. We want their money, while keeping our hands free!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kalazan

pr1v4t33r said:


> Tesco Indomaritim ngebut bikin kapal
> View attachment 337934
> 
> View attachment 337935



The second pic:
in the foreground:
Both are beach assault boat, suitable with indonesian most natural condition. mostly beaches and many river.


On background:

Look like big ship compare to foreground one.
what ship is that? the shape look like warship.



MacanJawa said:


> End of time is near lets choose a side!!!!
> In right corner world largest democracy, multicultural people, world dubbed strongest military, King of double standard Mr Ameeericaaa and left comer Asia most powerful military force and economy, thristy resource, and King of copying Mr chiiiiinaaaa



No need to choose bro.
Both are friend,,,free and active are always indonesian principle.

Just take the all advantages from their rivalry.
Clever?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kalazan said:


> The second pic:
> On background:
> Look like big ship compare to foreground one.
> what ship is that? the shape look like warship.



That's PC-28. 28 meter patrol boat shown in the 3rd pic at later stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

If I really have to choose and the world has become strongly polarized politically...I'll choose US. A lesser evil, even with Trump as president


----------



## GerhardA

MacanJawa said:


> End of time is near lets choose a side!!!!
> In right corner world largest democracy, multicultural people, world dubbed strongest military, King of double standard Mr Ameeericaaa and left comer Asia most powerful military force and economy, thristy resource, and King of copying Mr chiiiiinaaaa


Since when is China the strongest military in Asia? They're barely stronger than US backed Japan and S.Korea. Larger? Maybe. Strongest? Nah.



Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> If I really have to choose and the world has become strongly polarized politically...I'll choose US. A lesser evil, even with Trump as president


I'll always choose the US. At least their people are not as arrogant and annoying as the chinese and they never screwed around in SCS like the chinese.

9 dash line my ***. If we want to use old maps from ancient empires,we could also take almost all SE Asia. But we live in a modern age with international rules. China should learn these rules first before trying to become a world power.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bennedict

[Intermezzo] Indonesia's first President Soekarno visiting Soviet Union in 60's
Trivia: 
This photos were taken around 1964's, not long after this visit, Nikita Khruschev were ousted by Leonid Brezhnev, and Pres. Soekarno were ousted by Soeharto a year later.





With Yuri Gagarin, Nikita Khruschev and future Soviet leader Leonid Brezhnev

And Soviet Premier Nikita Khruschev's visit to Bali

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## afiq0110

GerhardA said:


> Since when is China the strongest military in Asia? They're barely stronger than US backed Japan and S.Korea. Larger? Maybe. Strongest? Nah.
> 
> 
> I'll always choose the US. At least their people are not as arrogant and annoying as the chinese and they never screwed around in SCS like the chinese.
> 
> 9 dash line my ***. If we want to use old maps from ancient empires,we could also take almost all SE Asia. But we live in a modern age with international rules. China should learn these rules first before trying to become a world power.



What we should put into consideration is china's nuke... if a war erupt...and both sides willingly not to use their nuke, the winner is certainly the usa n it's allies... chinese arsenal is not as many as the usa n it's allies arsenal inventory... chinese arsenal is not in such varieties as the usa n it's allies, and some of it are not as advance as the usa are...if each side just fighting with tactics, planes, ships, bombs n rifle we wont be influence much by it... but if the chinese is more than willing to put their nuke aiming at the usa, than we got a whole different ball game

But, the way I see it, SCS conflict mainly driven by oil, not by a nation integrity, not by a nation pride to defend it's homeland... we will see a lot of drama... both sides is using the current conflict to sell weapons to the neighbouring nation in conflict area

Chinese will not use it's nuke... not if the allies dont invade chinese mainland... the stake is too high for the chinese if the chinese using nuke in SCS conflict...

That is why it is important for the chinese to use north korea as a 'nuke happy trigger nation'... to keep the south korea busy... to keep the west occupied in another front

In the end... the coming result are... EITHER...the nation in conflict with chinese is forced to cooperate with the chinese in exploiting the oil, n thus meaning the chinese succesfully defend their 'new made island'... OR... the chinese is forced to drove back to their mainland, loosing a foothold in SCS, loosing influence in the region and that also means that the usa is gaining more and more control over the region...

Whether or not a war will erupt... one of the two condition will become the future...

War will likely to erupt, because the business that comes along in wartime is such a temptating business to left behind


----------



## UMNOPutra

mengkom said:


> What is your reference? Please post the link to your source
> So we can check the validity of your information
> 
> Sorry to say, from your history, you are not credible enough.. your post is always start with "i heard a rumour.."
> That is not acceptable..you should citate your source, otherwise we cannot distinguish it is real or just a hoax.. :p



You know better than me .. .

I like the realistic statement from your Ministry of Defence ..."it is useless to purchase new fighters (under current condition with huge deficit fiscal) if we only use it only for annual military parade at October 5"



GerhardA said:


> 9 dash line my ***. If we want to use old maps from ancient empires,we could also take almost all SE Asia. But we live in a modern age with international rules. China should learn these rules first before trying to become a world power.



Unfortunately, No international rules can be enforced for to any "Super Power" ... USA showed it in Panama, Iraq and Afganistant. For them ...their "National Interest" is more important than "International Law" and/or "sovereignity" of other countries ...

For *@waz *...Relax .. I know the limi and rule . 

This is only an open discussion . or .. maybe, you want to make this thread only for "Indonesians" ..... If yes .. I will obey it ..


----------



## mengkom

UMNOPutra said:


> You know better than me .. .
> 
> I like the realistic statement from your Ministry of Defence ..."it is useless to purchase new fighters (under current condition with huge deficit fiscal) if we only use it only for annual military parade at October 5"
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, No international rules can be enforced for to any "Super Power" ... USA showed it in Panama, Iraq and Afganistant. For them ...their "National Interest" is more important than "International Law" and/or "sovereignity" of other countries ...
> 
> For *@waz *...Relax .. I know the limi and rule .
> 
> This is only an open discussion . or .. maybe, you want to make this thread only for "Indonesians" ..... If yes .. I will obey it ..


So now you admit that's just a HOAX you made huh? 

Discussion? What discussion? You are not discussing.. Discussion is a two way conversation BASED ON VALID INFORMATION
So far you are just throwing misleading hoaxes and still unable to citate your reference..

Mod @waz request to banned this ID permanently, up to this day this ID do not contributes at all, his post is only for trolling and flaming purposes exclusively in Indonesia thread, just check his history

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Indonesian military trains on Australian soil for first time since Timor crisis*




_The AFP abandoned a war crimes investigation against the TNI two years ago._
Members of Indonesia's army have wrapped up a comprehensive joint training exercise in Australia, signalling an improvement in relations between the two militaries since the East Timor crisis two decades ago.

For the past two weeks, Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) soldiers have worked alongside 1st Brigade soldiers in Darwin as part of Exercise Wirra Jaya, which defence says was the first time an Indonesian sub-unit had trained on Australian soil since 1995.

Relations between the two nations collapsed four years later when the Australian-led INTERFET taskforce deployed to East Timor ahead of the territory's push for independence from Indonesia.

Two years ago the Australian Federal Police (AFP) abandoned a war crimes investigation into the TNI's killing of five Australian journalists at Balibo in East Timor in 1975.
Colonel Steve D'Arcy from the Army's 1st Brigade said the relationship between both armies continued to strengthen.

"We've worked together for a long time and every year, every time we do something like this, that relationship continues to strengthen and build, and it is a very strong relationship and it only gets better," he said.

"Our relationship with Indonesia is vitally important and to underpin that, operations or exercises like this are really important to developing those individual, team and also commander-to-commander relationships," he added.

Since September 11, elements of 5 RAR and the Indonesian Army's 203rd Mechanised Battalion have taken part in partnered combined arms training, urban operations training and a number of professional military education serials.

This morning, Indonesian and Australian soldiers exchanged parting gifts at a farewell parade at Darwin's Robertson Barracks.

http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2016-...alian-soil-for-first-time/7872764?pfmredir=sm








*How Indonesia Beat Back Terrorism—for Now*
*One theory for why ISIS hasn’t gained traction in the world's largest Muslim-majority country*





_A counterterrorism drill in the Indonesian province of South SulawesiAbriawan Abhe / Antara Foto / Reuters_

There tends to be more focus on why terrorist groups flourish in certain countriesthan why they fail in others. But Jonathan Tepperman, the managing editor of_Foreign Affairs_, has just investigated the latter question. In his new book _The Fix—_a series of case studies of government successes ranging from Canada’s welcoming immigration policies to Mexico’s triumph over political gridlock—he examines Indonesia, which boasts the largest Muslim population in the world.

And he makes a striking claim at a time when terrorism seems to be spreading: While small-scale attacks occasionally occur in the country, “The big truth is that Indonesia has come close to effectively eliminating the threat of extremist violence” from Islamic terrorist groups.

Tepperman lists five factors behind Indonesia’s success. (Tepperman’s definition of “success” isn’t everyone’s. Most people would agree that reducing terrorist activity is a good thing, depending on the methods employed. But Tepperman assumes that strengthening liberal, secular, Western-style democracy is also an obvious good. Others might ask: What’s wrong with Indonesians choosing illiberal, Islamist democracy instead? Just because political Islam is popular in a given country doesn’t mean Islamic militancy is.)

The five factors below offer insight into some of the root causes of terrorism and Islamic extremism, but they also reveal the limits of Indonesia as a model—both on its own merits and for other countries.


The story of the Indonesian government’s campaign against extremism, Tepperman told me, is the story of a nation “getting it right at one particular moment in time,” through luck as much as skill and improvisation as much as strategy—and often merely by taking more steps forward than back. It’s a story, in other words, of imperfect and impermanent fixes.

*1) Support democracy and pluralism*

When Suharto, Indonesia’s dictator for more than three decades, was forced to resign in 1998 amid economic crisis, deadly riots, and political protests, the country’s transition to democracy was immediately threatened. Violence eruptedbetween Christians and Muslims, and separatist insurgencies escalated. “Will Indonesia fall apart?” _The Guardian_ wondered in 1999. It was a fair question to ask about a diverse, destabilized country of 250 million people strewn across thousands of islands.

Indonesia didn’t fall apart. And Tepperman credits the country’s post-Suharto presidents—Abdurrahman Wahid (“Gus Dur”), Megawati Sukarnoputri, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono (“SBY”), and now Joko Widodo (“Jokowi”)—with keeping the state intact and fortifying democracy, despite their various failings as leaders. Gus Dur, for example, defended the rights of ethnic and religious minorities; Megawati and SBY sought to minimize the role of the military and religion in politics.

These leaders showed “the Indonesian people that democracy is an attractive alternative [to] not just military rule, but Islamic rule as well,” Tepperman told me. They demonstrated that “democracy works.”


The Indonesia expert Sidney Jones made a similar point to my colleague Edward Delman earlier this year, in explaining why relatively few Indonesians are joining ISIS. “Indonesia is a country that doesn’t have a repressive government, is not under occupation, it’s politically stable, so there’s no social unrest or conflict, and the Muslims aren’t a persecuted minority,” she said.

*2) Adopt parts of the Islamists’ political agenda*

Indonesia’s most conservative Islamist political parties haven’t performed well at the polls in recent years. Tepperman argues that this is in part because SBY undermined their appeal after elections in 2004, when a Muslim Brotherhood-style party made a strong showing. SBY acknowledged that the Islamist party’s twin campaign promises—reducing poverty and combating corruption—were urgent tasks in Indonesia, adopted the agenda as his own, and implemented policies as president to address them (whether those policies succeeded isdebatable). Indonesia’s current president has focused on similar issues. “To deal with radicalism and extremism, we need to deal with economic inequality,” Jokowi told Tepperman in 2014.

Hard-line Islamist parties must also contend with a “tolerant,” eclectic version of Islam that has been present in Indonesia since the religion first came to the Southeast Asian island in the 13th century, via Arab and Indian traders, Tepperman notes. But he adds that more orthodox Sunni practices from the Middle East have been widely embraced in Indonesia over the last few decades.

largely secular rule of Suharto, few have extremist religious beliefs. Over 70 percent of Indonesian Muslims support making _sharia_, or Islamic law, the nation’s legal code, according to a 2012 Pew survey—a higher percentage than in Muslim-majority countries like Tunisia and Turkey, but lower than in states such as Iraq and Malaysia. Four percent of Indonesians have a favorable view of ISIS, according to another recent survey. Six percent of Indonesian Muslims saysuicide bombing in defense of Islam is often or sometimes justified—a small percentage that has only gotten smaller over the last decade and a half.

“Indonesia’s success against radicalism has nothing to do with secularism,” Tepperman told me. “The country is steadily becoming more pious, and yet it’s becoming less radical at the same time.”


*3) Bring Islamist parties into government*

“What you see in countries like Egypt, Syria, elsewhere is: The worst thing that you can do to Islamist parties is ban them from government entirely, because that lets them promise everything under the moon, preserve an immaculate reputation, and present themselves as tribunes of the oppressed people,” Tepperman told me.

SBY, by contrast, brought several Islamist parties into his coalition and cabinet—in part to amass sufficient legislative support to govern, but also, Tepperman suspects, to co-opt the Islamists and expose them as ordinary politicians, not saviors. “Sure enough, like you’ve seen in places like Gaza with Hamas and in Egypt with the Muslim Brotherhood, these parties tend not to be very good at actually governing,” Tepperman said. Islamist politicians in Indonesia have, for instance, been busted for taking bribes and even watching **** in the legislature.

*4) Go after terrorists hard*

Terrorist attacks in Indonesia spiked following Suharto’s fall, culminating inbombings on the island of Bali in 2002 that killed over 200 people. In response, Megawati created a counterterrorism unit called Densus (Detachment) 88 that, with U.S. and Australian assistance, has aggressively targeted militants ever since. (In July, Indonesian security forces killed the country’s most notorious jihadist, Santoso, who had pledged loyalty to ISIS.)

Still, the gains in counterterrorism—terrorist groups have been dismantled, and attacks in the country have declined, if unevenly, since 2002—have come at a cost. Densus 88 has been accused of torturing detainees, killing suspected terrorists when they could have been captured and put on trial, and committing other human-rights violations.

killed four people. And several hundred Indonesians are thought to have traveled to Syria and Iraq to join militant groups, raising the specter of renewed terrorist activity in Indonesia.


Still, Tepperman advised putting that number in perspective. “While there’s now a lot of hand-wringing about ISIS, the number of Indonesians who’ve actually joined the organization is tiny,” he said. “The best estimates are something like 400 or 500 people. And remember, we’re talking about a population which is the fourth-largest in the world and it’s the largest Islamic country in the world. … That represents a smaller number in per-capita terms than the number of Belgians who have joined ISIS.”

*5) … But not too hard*

“Repression only breeds more extremism,” Tepperman told me. “That was a lesson that Indonesia’s democrats learned under the dark years of dictatorship when they themselves were repressed.” As a result, the Indonesian government has primarily taken a law-enforcement approach to terrorism, tasking the police with countering the threat rather than rely on a military tainted by its affiliation with the Suharto regime. The government holds public trials for terrorism suspects and attempts to rehabilitate convicted terrorists in prison.

“Detachment 88 officers (most of whom are Muslims) often join their terrorist prisoners in prayer,” the Soufan Group, a security consultancy, reported in 2013. “Muslim clerics are also brought in to discuss Islamic theology with the inmates and explain the wider contexts of passages that are often exploited by extremist clerics in pursuit of their violent objectives. ... [Inmates] are subsequently provided with post-prison release assistance, including employment.” Here too, though, the record is mixed. Indonesia’s deradicalization programs have had “limited success,” the Institute for Economics and Peace, which tracks terrorism trends around the world, concluded in 2015.

* * *

The problem with applying these lessons to a country like Saudi Arabia (which has deradicalization programs but not democracy) or Tunisia (which has democracy but the world’s largest delegation of fighters joining ISIS) is that what Tepperman is describing isn’t necessarily a reproducible “fix.” There are no “five” ways to defeat Islamic extremism, but there are ways to try and make sense of Indonesia’s relative tranquility. That’s what Tepperman has done.

“The big truth is that Indonesia has come close to effectively eliminating the threat of extremist violence,” Tepperman writes. An alternative truth is that Indonesia, through complicated and controversial means, has, for the moment, significantly reduced the threat of extremist violence from terrorists. It’s certainly an achievement, but it’s one that lies somewhere between a stopgap and a solution.

http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2016/09/indonesia-isis-islamic-terrorism/500951/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Prajurit Batalyon Tim Pertempuran (BTP) Yonif 715 MTL, Kodam VII/Wirabuana mengikuti latihan pertempuran antar kecabangan di Desa Poleonro, Kabupaten Bone, Sulawesi Selatan, Minggu (25/9/2016). Setelah melaksanakan operasi selama tiga bulan, prajurit Kodam VII/Wirabuana menggelar latihan Operasi Insurjen yang berlangsung selama tujuh hari di area militer Dodiklatpur Rindam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

@UMNOPutra the thing is, your attitude. You always start everything with "I heard that..." "There's a rumor...." etc.etc.etc..... Yet you can't provide any RELIABLE SOURCE except "A Singaporean analyst..", "You should know better than me..." and so on...

Let me tell you this, mate; Better ask than to say something like if you know anything about. 

MAYBE you are right. BUT, we don't have any capacity to make any statement like it's 1000 % gonna happen. WE ALL don't.

That's how this thread goes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

It's more crucial for Australia to make Indonesia as "buffer" against northern threat


----------



## katarabhumi

Please do not respond to that false-flagger-coward-troll here, respond him on the malaysian thread instead if you like. Don't "help" him cluttering this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

*Indonesia is interested in purchasing Russia's Beriev Be-200 amphibious aircraft, the deputy chief of Russia's state arms exporter Rosobonexport said Thursday.*







GELENDZHIK (Krasnodar Territory, Russia) (Sputnik) – Rosoboronexport Deputy Director General Sergey Goreslavsky said an Indonesian delegation headed by its air force chief of staff was examining the Be-200's capabilities.

"They are interested in purchasing the aircraft of this class, which is as a matter of fact unique," Goreslavsky said at the Gidroaviasalon 2016 international exhibition in Russia's Black Sea town of Gelendzhik.

Goreslavsky said his company was working with the Indonesian delegation to "outline a program of further cooperation in the framework of this project."

The Beriev Be-200 is well suited to firefighting missions. It can take in up to 12.5 metric tons of water in the space of a few seconds while traveling over a body of water before dropping the load on the flames.


Read more: https://sputniknews.com/business/20160922/1045586575/indonesia-russia-be-200.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

katarabhumi said:


> Please do not respond to that false-flagger-coward-troll here, respond him on the malaysian thread instead if you like. Don't "help" him cluttering this thread.


Hey man, at least I responded his post with manner. It was just something that I felt I had to do to not make us look bad..



devillianangel said:


> Lu lagi lu lagi. Dua orang diatas ini memang *GOBLOK* itu sudah. Kelakuan kaya anak SMP ngrusak thread sendiri!!
> 
> cheers.



Says someone who always act hostile..

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## mengkom

devillianangel said:


> Lu lagi lu lagi. Dua orang diatas ini memang *GOBLOK* itu sudah. Kelakuan kaya anak SMP ngrusak thread sendiri!!
> 
> cheers.


This is an international forum
The rule is You should post in ENGLISH only
Do not insult and Use a proper manner Or be gone

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## initial_d

@devillianangel please be polite to other fellow member here, you act the same in formil kaskus also and receive complain, you have to remember that other indonesian member here have the right to reply to @UMNOPutra no matter he's a troll or not

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

GraveDigger388 said:


> Hey man, at least I responded his post with manner. It was just something that I felt I had to do to not make us look bad.



My dear brother, I actually applaud what you did and your intention is dully noted, however, the troll can use that to further derail this thread by luring you. Because, not so long ago, with the same tactic, his comrades successfully made the mod to lock vietnam thread for sometime. I don't want the same happen here.

When someone throwing junks at your lawn, you throw them back at their's. 

That is why I suggest you or others to respond him on malaysian thread instead. He is not malaysian but better there than here. Everybody knows we aren't starting this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Police Gegana PMJ. Credit to Molay Tactical.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BKsebqFAQRy/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Kalazan said:


> what kindda VLS missile do you want brother?





GerhardA said:


> VLS is only useful on certain situations. I'd rather have multiple cheap subs that have been proven to be able to sneak through USN battlegroup and "sink" multiple US carriers in multiple RIMPAC exercises, than an expensive sub with VLS but is not proven yet.



i think our sub need some missile that can hit target deep on land maybe 200km or 300km not only torpedo or AShm...



madokafc said:


> being an Asian country and Nation, our Soldier morale in fight will always quite high, that's our Natural traits,


the language is ..... Jangkriik....


----------



## ahojunk

GraveDigger388 said:


> @UMNOPutra the thing is, your attitude. You always start everything with "I heard that..." "There's a rumor...." etc.etc.etc..... Yet you can't provide any RELIABLE SOURCE except "A Singaporean analyst..", "You should know better than me..." and so on...
> 
> Let me tell you this, mate; Better ask than to say something like if you know anything about.
> 
> MAYBE you are right. BUT, we don't have any capacity to make any statement like it's 1000 % gonna happen. WE ALL don't.
> 
> That's how this thread goes.


@UMNOPutra ,
You can ask questions if it does not derail the thread.
Do NOT make statements that you cannot back up. Making untrue statements is considered trolling.
If you derail the thread, you will be banned.
I will give you a longer ban the next time.




katarabhumi said:


> Please do not respond to that false-flagger-coward-troll here, respond him on the malaysian thread instead if you like. Don't "help" him cluttering this thread.


If you believe his post is useless, just ignore him and he will go away. 




mengkom said:


> This is an international forum
> The rule is You should post in ENGLISH only
> Do not insult and Use a proper manner Or be gone


Use English please. 




initial_d said:


> @devillianangel please be polite to other fellow member here, you act the same in formil kaskus also and receive complain, you have to remember that other indonesian member here have the right to reply to @UMNOPutra no matter he's a troll or not


Keep your language polite and civil in your posts.
FYI, I have just given someone a warning for inappropriate language.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GerhardA

ahojunk said:


> @UMNOPutra ,
> You can ask questions if it does not derail the thread.
> Do NOT make statements that you cannot back up. Making untrue statements is considered trolling.
> If you derail the thread, you will be banned.
> I will give you a longer ban the next time.
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe his post is useless, just ignore him and he will go away.
> 
> 
> 
> Use English please.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your language polite and civil in your posts.
> FYI, I have just given someone a warning for inappropriate language.


Oh I'll take that strike and wear it proudly alright. I won't let chinese members disrespect our military and get away with it. They dared to call our military as "only on the level of the phillipines military". I replied and now that coward Jlaw deleted some of his posts on the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

mejikuhibiu said:


> i think our sub need some missile that can hit target deep on land maybe 200km or 300km not only torpedo or AShm...



okay..its mean you wonder, land attack missile to be installed.
if i'm not mistaken...the last CBG will be longer in size than the other. i dont know what aditional module will be added. it can be AIP or vls missile module. or can be both.

and i hope the last. both! 



katarabhumi said:


> Please do not respond to that false-flagger-coward-troll here, respond him on the malaysian thread instead if you like. Don't "help" him cluttering this thread.



i already ignore him been long time.
like all of you suggested before.
so I can't see his posts.

why don't you did yet...all indonesian brother?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Kalazan said:


> i already ignore him been long time.
> like all of you suggested before.
> so I can't see his posts.
> 
> why don't you did yet...all indonesian brother?



Myself ignore him.. tough I'm not putting him in any list as he's nothing special. But as other has stated, they have rights to answer him if they feel they must, therefore go ahead, just not in here please. ;-)


----------



## skyhigh88

GerhardA said:


> Oh I'll take that strike and wear it proudly alright. I won't let chinese members disrespect our military and get away with it. They dared to call our military as "only on the level of the phillipines military". I replied and now that coward Jlaw deleted some of his posts on the thread.



Dont mind Jlaw.. Hes always trying to make conflict between ASEAN countries specially between Indonesia and Vietnam by putting one down and praise the other..

We should just stick to the facts and ignore the rest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TowerMan

LOL.... just what im thinking
when this ID (read UMNO) appear
this forum become more active than usual

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Next batch Dauphin for BASARNAS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gondes

Umnoputra is hot topic again..among debate whether we need to respond him or not, the Mod has given him warning...if he comes up again and make trouble, hope he is banned for good...

Anyhow...there is news that Indonesian Air Force will move their peak bombing exercise (Angkasa Yudha exercise) into Natuna island under President's order. This is good move to show that Indonesia is serious in guarding its border at every inch..
Link: belitongekspres.co.id/2016/09/26/latihan-angkasa-yuda-geser-ke-natuna/

By the way, China has just flown 40 air fighters including bomber into East China Sea and Japan responded responded it by scrambling their jets...this is not a play anymore...one small accident could trigger war...












@oriuploader

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Painted 

Phil navy must be happy to see this

#SSV2






@oriuploader

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Night operation with beautiful aircraft

@omdiks

F-16C/D

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

Korpaskhas airbase assault






Egyptian navy El Fateh (971) gowind 2500 launching (sep 17), our neighbouring navy gowind will closely resembles this boat
future adversariess for #PKR10514 as it's weapons systems and sensors closely resembles those of pkr.


----------



## patu

gondes said:


> Umnoputra is hot topic again..among debate whether we need to respond him or not, the Mod has given him warning...if he comes up again and make trouble, hope he is banned for good...
> 
> Anyhow...there is news that Indonesian Air Force will move their peak bombing exercise (Angkasa Yudha exercise) into Natuna island under President's order. This is good move to show that Indonesia is serious in guarding its border at every inch..
> Link: belitongekspres.co.id/2016/09/26/latihan-angkasa-yuda-geser-ke-natuna/
> 
> By the way, China has just flown 40 air fighters including bomber into East China Sea and Japan responded responded it by scrambling their jets...this is not a play anymore...one small accident could trigger war...
> 
> View attachment 338237
> View attachment 338238
> View attachment 338239
> 
> @oriuploader


Actually i do agree with you that these later moves are seem serious, i also do agree with our comrade said that these all about resourses, About countries fight in getting new resourses for the economic and development.
So will these be start of the New world's war, it depend on how the regional power react, not usa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Next batch Dauphin for BASARNAS
> 
> View attachment 338198



any new pic with ASW hellos for our navy bro?
fully equipped will be great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Firing Test of Grom SHORAD by the Indonesian Army Air Defense Detachment-003
Credit to Vom Kriege
















В ходе «Гидроавиасалона-2016» проведены переговоры и по итогам планируется подписание предконтрактных соглашений с Тайландом и Индонезией на поставку самолетов Бе-200ЧС. 4 амфибии планируют закупить Королевские ВВС Тайланда, и о таком же количестве машин договариваются ВВС Индонезии.

During "Gidroaviasalon-2016" held negotiations and on the basis of planned to sign pre-contract agreements with Thailand and Indonesia for the supply of the Be-200ES aircraft.* 4 amphibious plan to buy the Royal Air Force in Thailand, and about the same number of cars negotiate the Indonesian Air Force.

http://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...iyu-be-200chs-na-vystavke-gidroaviasalon-2016*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

got mobile right now, is very incovenient to type words with smart phone. So going a bit rascal of me, and little trolling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

From LAPAN website, they are in procurement stage for Structural Materials Rocket Motor RX 450 and RX 320 and Materials Research propellant for the propellant Production Line.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Night operation with beautiful aircraft
> 
> @omdiks
> 
> F-16C/D
> 
> View attachment 338317


I see that the F-16 Cs are now eguipped with drag chute.


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army 1st Field Artillery Batallion officially received the Astros II MLRS. Credit to Yonarmed 1 Roket.











https://www.instagram.com/p/BKzmhUoDXFh/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BKzjOn7Dka8/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kalazan

faries said:


> From LAPAN website, they are in procurement stage for Structural Materials Rocket Motor RX 450 and RX 320 and Materials Research propellant for the propellant Production Line.



how about cooperation with ukraine for motor rocket and france for propellant? any idea or clue?


----------



## Kalazan

^^ 
baru mau join. ..


----------



## radialv

mandala said:


> I see that the F-16 Cs are now eguipped with drag chute.


Correct for ts1633, but for ts1620 seems haven't equipped with drag chute


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

mandala said:


> I see that the F-16 Cs are now eguipped with drag chute.


Not all off them

Yg udah dateng diinstall di magetan, juga ada yg langsung dari amerika,kemarin yg baru dateng 1 unit doank yg udah pake dragchute


----------



## mandala

radialv said:


> Correct for ts1633, but for ts1620 seems haven't equipped with drag chute





anas_nurhafidz said:


> Not all off them
> 
> Yg udah dateng diinstall di magetan, juga ada yg langsung dari amerika,kemarin yg baru dateng 1 unit doank yg udah pake dragchute


Yes i know not all C/D are already equipped with dragchute. I was referring to the pic. The Cs on the left are equipped with dragchute whereas the D on the right is without a dragchute.

Btw thanks for the info.


----------



## Zarvan

*PT PAL Indonesia Builds Second Strategic Sea Lift Vessel For Philippines*






Strategic Sealift Vessel
Antara News reported.

PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) has completed the construction of the second strategic sea lift vessel (SSV) ordered by the Philippines.

The ship is expected to be rolled out from its yard in Tanjung Perak, Surabaya, East Java, on September 29, Antara News reported.


The second SSV has been readied three or four months faster than the first one which had taken two years to finish, The company president director, M. Firmansyah Arifin said Saturday.

The first sophisticated ship built by the Indonesia was under the category of Lloyd Register class, and was launched on January 18, 2016. It has been named Tarlac by the Philippine government.

"Tarlac was the first warship that Indonesia exported and was part of the development of landing platform dock (LPD) designed with a length of 123 meters, a width of 21.8 meters and was capable of a speed of 16 knots. It can sail for 30 days in high seas," he elaborated. PT PAL applied the one day one block principle, and the strategy helped finish the ship building project faster, the project leader Turitan Indaryo said. "This means, every day there were blocks idenitified to be finished. So, those were completed ahead of the schedule," Turitan, current director of planning and business development, explained.

The Philippines has ordered two units of SSV-type LPD, complete with weapons for self-defense. The SSV comes complete with three helipads and a hangar and is capable of carrying two units of landing craft utility ships plus various kinds of combat vehicles, ranging from military trucks to amphibious assault vehicles.

With a five meter draft, the SSV is able to cover shallow waters and function as a floating hospital. It can be used in search and rescue operations during a disaster.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/17..._Sea_Lift_Vessel_For_Philippines#.V-pdrNR95kg

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## mandala

*Russia and Indonesia discuss supply aircraft Su-35 and Be-200*

MILITARY INDUSTRY 27/09/2016 17:14 (updated 17:17 09.27.2016)

MOSCOW (Sputnik) - Russia and Indonesia continue to hold expert-level talks on the supply of Russian fighters Su-35 and study a possible supply contract amphibious aircraft be-200. 

"Really we held consultations regarding the interests expressing our colleagues in Indonesia, including the issue of the Su-35, the Indonesian side expressed repeatedly choosing this aircraft, which is logical as it continues the line of aircraft Su (Su-27, Su-30) used in the defense of this country, "said Sergei Goreslavski, deputy general director of the Russian exporting state agency Rosoboronexport. 

The official said during the launch of Russia-Indonesia, milestones of cooperation, "the contract will be signed as soon as drafted, is now active dialogues held at expert level." 

"It is my understanding the interest of Indonesia (on aircraft amphibious Be-200) and on the discussions on this issue, but all this presupposes investigations and inquiries of certain ministries and agencies in Indonesia, for it still is early to refer to some sort progress in this regard, "said for his part the minister counselor of the diplomatic mission of Indonesia in Russia, lasro Simbolon. 

Goreslavski said about that during the Hidroaviasalón exhibition held in the city Gelendzhik Russian region of Krasnodar, the Indonesian delegation showed interest in Russian amphibious aircraft and talks were held previous. 

The official said that Indonesian partners could visit the factories construction of these ships. 

"We have a big job ahead, we will trust that their interest in our ships Be-200 will remain," he told reporters. 

Previously the Indonesian ambassador in Russia, Vahid Supriyadi, said the Asian nation will acquire eight Russian fighters Su-35, negotiations are in their final phase. 

The diplomat added that the main part of negotiations is finished and stressed that only remain to be settled "bureaucratic issues".

https://mundo.sputniknews.com/industriamilitar/20160927/1063724339/rusia-indonesia-suministros.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## patu

mandala said:


> *Russia and Indonesia discuss supply aircraft Su-35 and Be-200*
> 
> MILITARY INDUSTRY 27/09/2016 17:14 (updated 17:17 09.27.2016)
> 
> MOSCOW (Sputnik) - Russia and Indonesia continue to hold expert-level talks on the supply of Russian fighters Su-35 and study a possible supply contract amphibious aircraft be-200.
> 
> "Really we held consultations regarding the interests expressing our colleagues in Indonesia, including the issue of the Su-35, the Indonesian side expressed repeatedly choosing this aircraft, which is logical as it continues the line of aircraft Su (Su-27, Su-30) used in the defense of this country, "said Sergei Goreslavski, deputy general director of the Russian exporting state agency Rosoboronexport.
> 
> The official said during the launch of Russia-Indonesia, milestones of cooperation, "the contract will be signed as soon as drafted, is now active dialogues held at expert level."
> 
> "It is my understanding the interest of Indonesia (on aircraft amphibious Be-200) and on the discussions on this issue, but all this presupposes investigations and inquiries of certain ministries and agencies in Indonesia, for it still is early to refer to some sort progress in this regard, "said for his part the minister counselor of the diplomatic mission of Indonesia in Russia, lasro Simbolon.
> 
> Goreslavski said about that during the Hidroaviasalón exhibition held in the city Gelendzhik Russian region of Krasnodar, the Indonesian delegation showed interest in Russian amphibious aircraft and talks were held previous.
> 
> The official said that Indonesian partners could visit the factories construction of these ships.
> 
> "We have a big job ahead, we will trust that their interest in our ships Be-200 will remain," he told reporters.
> 
> Previously the Indonesian ambassador in Russia, Vahid Supriyadi, said the Asian nation will acquire eight Russian fighters Su-35, negotiations are in their final phase.
> 
> The diplomat added that the main part of negotiations is finished and stressed that only remain to be settled "bureaucratic issues".
> 
> https://mundo.sputniknews.com/industriamilitar/20160927/1063724339/rusia-indonesia-suministros.html


----------



## initial_d

i heard the deal for SU35 is a fix, don't know about the BE200, so for grippen fans out there you all can weep hehehe


----------



## faries

Yon Armed 1/2 KOSTRAD Astros Rocket Test Firing.
http://divif2kostrad.com/2016/09/27/yon-armed-12-kostrad-uji-coba-penembakan-roket-astros/






#GarudaShadow2016 #Paspampres #USArmy#USMC
Group photo after opening ceremony of Garuda Shadow 2016, joint exercise between Indonesian PSF (Presidentian Security Forces) with US Army SFOD-A 1321 & US Marine MSOT(Marine Special Operation Team)-8141 
Photo credit : Rivomakaduro & FSM FB Page

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yuyukangkang

initial_d said:


> i heard the deal for SU35 is a fix, don't know about the BE200, so for grippen fans out there you all can weep hehehe


We'll see ... only 8 ... or only 0 >


----------



## Kalazan

Dear all Indonesian brother...
With respect to all of you..i want to little bit remind you about the way we make discussion, especialy with foreign member.
Please to remember, this is an international forum...every topic what we are talking will seen by international member.
Our face is shown here. You are DIPLOMAT in other level...you're with Indonesia name, so take care and show the best and greatness.
Face all international member with goodness and smart, everyone who they are. Bad neighbor, false flager, clown etc.
Our job to encounter and make all align.

High trees will have big windblow.

Always remember that our founding Fathers and Diplomat doing diplomatic very good and wisely.

Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GerhardA

Kalazan said:


> Dear all Indonesian brother...
> With respect to all of you..i want to little bit remind you about the way we make discussion, especialy with foreign member.
> Please to remember, this is an international forum...every topic what we are talking will seen by international member.
> Our face in shown here. You are DIPLOMAT in other level...you're with Indonesia name, so take care and show the best and greatness.
> Face all international member with goodness and smart, everyone who they are. Bad neighbor, false flagger, clown etc.
> Our job to encounter and make all align.
> 
> High trees will have big windblow.
> 
> Always remember that our founding Fathers and Diplomat doing diplomatic very good and wisely.
> 
> Thank you.


Not interested in talking nicely with arrogant people, sorry.

They piss me off, I'll slam them so hard, their only choice is to delete their previous post like the cowards they are.


----------



## Kalazan

GerhardA said:


> Not interested in talking nicely with arrogant people, sorry.
> 
> They piss me off, I'll slam them so hard, their only choice is to delete their previous post like the cowards they are.



But please don't mixed personal intention with national intention...eventhough they will still seen your personal idea as whole country view. 

You can do everything related to personal business or insult, but please do smart.

For bad opinion from foreign member just do: Answer/explain, defend, fight with brain. (at leat for myself).

Somehow saya kepikiran...member disini agak mulai 'sedikit sombong' berhadapan dengan forumer luar...padahal indonesia baru mau tumbuh kuat. 
Sekilas saya lihat member di negara yg kapalnya banyak kita tenggelamkan, sepertinya lebih pintar dalam mencounter opini dan membeberkan data yg perlu untuk mempertahankan.

Tentu saja galak juga diperlukan sekali-kali tp kalau bisa galak yg berisi...

Just masukan saja ya..to all brother and sister.
#apa gunanya kalau kita galak dan menang didebat tapi bangsa kita kelihatan jelek?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

ICK-TrackIT. Devices that can track where the fugitive via mobile phone (cell phone) property concerned. Made by PT Indoguardika Cipta Kreasi Semarang.





This system has the primary purpose is as intelligent devices in disseminating information directly on target in a short time, as well as considering the economical aspects in the implementation of activities.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MacanJawa

initial_d said:


> i heard the deal for SU35 is a fix, don't know about the BE200, so for grippen fans out there you all can weep hehehe


Hell no typhoon will wiiinnn muehehehe


----------



## Yuyukangkang

faries said:


> Yon Armed 1/2 KOSTRAD Astros Rocket Test Firing.


D*mnd ... wish we could produce this kind of toys ... massive


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Marine Corps RM-70 Grad MLRS. Credit to Rosihan Fahmi.






https://www.instagram.com/p/YueA10nN2G/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kalazan

*PELAYARAN ASEAN CADET SAIL 2016 LINTASI GARIS KATULISTIWA*
27 September 2016






*KALIMANTAN, Limadetik.com –* Setelah melaksanakanya pelayaran rute Surabaya – Mataram – Bali – Makassar, KRI Dewaruci melaksanakan pelayaran menuju ke Balikpapan, dalam pelayaran menuju Balikpapan saat melintas garis Katulistiwa pada koordinat 0 derajat seluruh peserta Asean Cadet Sail 2016 melaksanakan tradisi Mandi Khatulistiwa di atas Geladak KRI Dewaruci dipimpin langsung Komandan Kapal Letkol Laut (P) Widiyatmoko Baruno Aji yang berlangsung di perairan Kalimantan. Sabtu, (24/09/2016).

Peserta mandi Khatulistiwa diikuti dari Kadet negara ASEAN, yaitu Indonesia sebanyak 25 Taruna AAL Angkatan 62, dan 26 Kadet Gabungan dari negara Singapura, Malaysia, Philipina, Vietnam, Thailand, Kamboja, dan Myanmar. Usai melaksanakan mandi Khatulistiwa para Taruna-Taruni Asean Cadet Sail 2016 dinyatakan syah sebagai keluarga besar KRI Dewaruci.


First I guess they was on "plonco" by navy sailor. they take special bath. 





Yuyukangkang said:


> D*mnd ... wish we could produce this kind of toys ... massive



On progress brother...
Even its look like on very slow progress..
Remember this following pic...in tracked platform made by pindad.







owh there are several prototype on truck platform..










credit to picture owner.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia Wants UN Security Council Seat*
Vice president officially announces Jakarta’s bid for a non-permanent seat in the body.






By Prashanth Parameswaran
September 27, 2016


Last week, Indonesia officially announced its public bid for a United Nations Security Council (UNSC) seat.

In a speech before the United Nations General Assembly on Friday, the country’s vice president, Jusuf Kalla, said that he was announcing Indonesia’s bid to be a non-permanent member of the UNSC from 2019 to 2020.

“Against this backdrop, allow me in this august opportunity to announce Indonesia’s candidature to the non-permanent membership of the UN Security Council for the period 2019-2020,” Kalla said in prepared remarks.

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
Kalla’s speech was part of a broader Indonesian campaign that ran through the later part of last week. The official start of the campaign was marked by the sounding of a gong by Kalla during an event which involved a reception as well as Indonesian cultural performances.

Though Kalla’s speech began by addressing the subject of achieving sustainable development goals by 2030, which was the theme of the session he was speaking at, he then moved to set up the pitch for Indonesia’s candidature, arguing that Jakarta’s commitment and contributions to the UN made it a “true partner for world peace.”

Peace is a prerequisite to development, Kalla argued, and Indonesia had learned that first hand with a period in the 1950s and 1960s where it saw internal conflict and regional strife and a focus away from development. Yet many parts of the world today continue to see what he termed a “peace deficit,” with rising tensions, unresolved territorial disputes, constant threats from terrorism, extremism and radicalism, and a long list of non-traditional challenges.

These challenges require a global partnership, Kalla said, along with a more representative, democratic, and effective UNSC. As the world’s fourth most populous nation, third largest democracy, and largest Muslim-majority country, he said Indonesia was prepared to play a role.

His pitch for a UNSC seat also stressed Indonesia’s commitment to multilateralism and leadership in several areas, including climate change, maritime affairs, counterterrorism, peacekeeping, and human rights.

“Indonesia is a true advocate of multilateralism,” Kalla said. “It is inherent in our DNA…in the founding of our nation…in our constitution.”

Apart from Kalla, Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi also voiced her support for Jakarta’s bid, saying in a statement that Indonesia had the “required qualifications” for the UNSC seat and that the country was ready for it. Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, meanwhile, did not attend the UN proceedings for the second year in a row.

Among Southeast Asian nations, Malaysia is the latest to hold a non-permanent seat in the UNSC for the 2015-2016 period. Thailand had lost its bid this year to Kazakhstan.

Indonesia has been previously elected as a non-permanent UNSC member three times. In its bid for a fourth term representing Asia, it will likely face off against other candidates, including India.
http://thediplomat.com/2016/09/indo...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force new CN-235 MPA with a NC-212 for the Philippine Air Force taking off in the background during Production Flight Test. Credit to Hindawan H.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BK4WRJfDzxl/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yuyukangkang

just rekon pr1v4t33r stat as "BANNED" ... is it really? what hapenned. .. ?


----------



## Bennedict

Astros ll live fire exercise
credit to Div 2 Kostrad


----------



## initial_d

Yuyukangkang said:


> just rekon pr1v4t33r stat as "BANNED" ... is it really? what hapenned. .. ?


he involve with exchangin insult with pro chinese pdf member specifictly with @placeofspace and @Jlaw, i hope he make a clone id just like i did back then


----------



## GraveDigger388

initial_d said:


> he involve with exchangin insult with pro chinese pdf member specifictly with @placeofspace and @Jlaw, i hope he make a clone id just like i did back then


Do the other two guys get banned too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

i think placeofspace got banned too, but jlaw are not, perhaps he got warning only.
before he got banned, i already sent him a message to edit his post, but it seem the mod saw it first. i hope its not permanent banned, this incident should make us more aware that there are people who want to make us look bad and fight with other pdf member from different country, especially china, vietnam and malaysia, remember that dude umnoputra, i think that s.o.b are singaporean chinese trying to inflict hatred toward us.
P.S: if you guys somehow get banned, please make a new clone, if you use cellphone like i did, use different browser to create new id.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

I WON'T get banned. Mark my word!

Well, unless one of the mods sees this post and thinks that it'd be hilarious to drop a banhammer on me out of nowhere .

No hard feelings, guys..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Shipment delivery of Indonesian Marine Corps BTR-4M just arrived.

*Eksklusif, BTR-4M Korp Marinir TNI AL Tiba di Indonesia!*

September 28, 2016

Setelah perjalanan panjang mengarungi lautan selama lebih dari satu bulan, akhirnya pada sore hari 28 September 2016, kapal MV _Texel_ yang membawa lima unit panser intai amfibi BTR-4M _Bucephalus_ pesanan Korp Marinir TNI AL tiba juga di dermaga pelabuhan Tanjung Priuk. _Angkasa _berkesempatan meninjau penurunan seluruh BTR-4M dari kapal, setelah selesainya proses inspeksi oleh Direktorat Bea dan Cukai.

Berbeda dengan pada saat pengiriman Main Battle Tank _Leopard 2_ yang turun dari kapal dengan tenaganya sendiri, BTR-4M diangkat, digotong, dan diturunkan dengan _crane_ dari dek kapal sampai ke dermaga. Ini mirip dengan pada saat sistem artileri swagerak CAESAR diturunkan dari kapal pengangkut.

Satu-persatu, ranpur amfibi bersosok sangar ini diturunkan dari atas kapal secara perlahan oleh kru pelabuhan yang cukup ahli, diawasi dengan cermat oleh perwakilan dari perusahaan _forwarding_, perusahaan konsultan yang mewakili pabrikan BTR-4, dan tentu saja perwakilan dari Korp Marinir TNI AL. Semua yang menanti sudah tidak sabar menunggu selesainya proses turunnya BTR-4 dari dalam kapal.

http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/eksklusif-btr-4m-korp-marinir-tni-al-tiba-di-indonesia/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

@Bennedict please check the previous page in order to avoid double post on same picture 





http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/eksklusif-btr-4m-korp-marinir-tni-al-tiba-di-indonesia/


*The moment of F-16 Arrival in Madiun*
*























*

Photo Credit to Pentak Lanud IWJ
http://arc.web.id/galeri/750-gallery-momen-kedatangan-f-16-di-madiun

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army ASTROS II MLRS Live Firing Test. Foto Pen Divif 2.


























https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=952901521484858&id=181276675314017&__tn__=*s

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## patu

It is better to be on time then in time.
These transaction "rumour" has been starting many years ago, the TOT hold stand still "rumour" today.
I do hope that this delaying "contract signing" could gainning the best for both side and will read


----------



## Yuyukangkang

initial_d said:


> i think placeofspace got banned too, but jlaw are not, perhaps he got warning only.
> before he got banned, i already sent him a message to edit his post, but it seem the mod saw it first. i hope its not permanent banned, this incident should make us more aware that there are people who want to make us look bad and fight with other pdf member from different country, especially china, vietnam and malaysia, remember that dude umnoputra, i think that s.o.b are singaporean chinese trying to inflict hatred toward us.
> P.S: if you guys somehow get banned, please make a new clone, if you use cellphone like i did, use different browser to create new id.



Thanks for the advice ...


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Tug Boat is ready

@oriuoloader






After succesfull sea trial






Marine Received Firts Batch BTR-4M






With RCWS





PKR2 and SSV2 for Phil navy

@arie






Awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Kababayan88

Kalazan said:


> Dear all Indonesian brother...
> With respect to all of you..i want to little bit remind you about the way we make discussion, especialy with foreign member.
> Please to remember, this is an international forum...every topic what we are talking will seen by international member.
> Our face is shown here. You are DIPLOMAT in other level...you're with Indonesia name, so take care and show the best and greatness.
> Face all international member with goodness and smart, everyone who they are. Bad neighbor, false flager, clown etc.
> Our job to encounter and make all align.
> 
> High trees will have big windblow.
> 
> Always remember that our founding Fathers and Diplomat doing diplomatic very good and wisely.
> 
> Thank you.




I totally agreed with your statement, your post one of the reason I create account on this forum. usually I just a silent reader on this forum.


----------



## Kababayan88

*2018 Indonesia Have New Defense Satellite*
*





*
Finally, Indonesia will soon have a satellite state defense, after the House of representative and the government agreed to purchase the satellite. Vice Chairman of Commission 1 Parliament, Asril Tanjung said the procurement of defense satellites slowest country will be realized in 2018.

Agreement between the Government and the Parliament adopted by a working meeting that has been done several times. From the government side, the Ministry of Finance as a provider of funds, the Minister of Communication and Information Technology as a regulator of patent rights claimed to have been prepared with the purchase of the satellite.

"The bottom line for this we use foreign satellites for national security interests. It was supposed we could have alone that we can set operating freely as it concerns resistance and defense of the country, need to be accelerated procurement that Indonesia does not lose orbit satellites, "he said in Jakarta, Wednesday (09/28/2016).

He added that the procurement of this satellite is not negotiable, because since satellite Indonesia, Garuda-1 to be stated de-orbit in January 2015, then 123 east longitude orbital slot should be filled no later than early 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

^
Please provide the source, thx.


----------



## Kababayan88

katarabhumi said:


> ^
> Please provide the source, thx.



Unfortunately I just newly born in this forum, I cannot post with link. 

jakartagreater "dot" oncom "slash" tahun-2018-indonesia-miliki-satelit-pertahanan-baru

change the dot with period, ocom should be com slash /. hope it work


----------



## katarabhumi

Kababayan88 said:


> Unfortunately I just newly born in this forum, I cannot post with link.
> 
> jakartagreater "dot" oncom "slash" tahun-2018-indonesia-miliki-satelit-pertahanan-baru
> 
> change the dot with period, ocom should be com slash /. hope it work



I wouldn't use jakartagreater as source in here, mate. It's a blog. Use the primary source instead or take them from other news site, like :

http://elshinta.com/news/80866/2016/09/28/dpr-pemerintah-sepakat-beli-satelit-pertahanan-negara

Oh, and welcome aboard! 

+++

Older but related news said the satellite will be made by Airbus Defence and Space who won the bid.

http://cnnindonesia.com/nasional/20160701151551-20-142450/satelit-militer-indonesia-buatan-airbus-diluncurkan-2019/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

Return to Base. ARMY AVIATION NB-412 Utility Combat Helicopter.
Kredit Foto: Cara Siwa
https://www.facebook.com/7622574837...257483796698/1204573469565095/?type=3&theater
















KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai-332, the 2nd Sigma 10514 frigate for Indonesian Navy will be launched tomorrow morning, September 29, 2016
----------------------------------------
Proses penggenangan KRI I Gustri Ngurah Rai -332 fregat Sigma 10514 yang kedua untuk acara peluncuran besok pagi, 29 September 2016.

Credit : IMF (Cak Arie)
https://www.facebook.com/Forum-Sejarah-Militer-762257483796698/?ref=ts&fref=ts

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesia takes delivery of new BTR-4M amphibious armoured personnel carriers from Ukraine*




BTR-4M photo : Defence Military


The Indonesian Marine Corps has taken delivery of the first batch of new Ukrainian BTR-4M amphibious armoured personnel carriers.

The ship MV Texel carrying five units of new BTR-4M amphibious armoured personnel carriers arrived at the dock port of Tanjung Priok in Indonesia on September 28. In August, the ship Texel with Ukrainian BTR-4M wheeled armoured vehicles was spotted by *Yörük Işık *during the transit of Bosphorus.

Indonesia’s needs for wheeled armoured personnel carriers are a total of 55 units. The armored vehicles are for the Marines, to replace the aging Indonesian BTR-50.

The new version of BTR-4M have Deutz engine and received the upgrade package giving it fully amphibious capabilities. The new armoured amphibious vehicle can swim at sea and negotiate inland water obstacles without any configuration changes.




BTR-4M photo : Defence Military

http://defence-blog.com/army/indone...armoured-personnel-carriers-from-ukraine.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyhigh88

*House, govt agree to purchase military communication satellite*
Marguerite Afra Sapiie
*The Jakarta Post*
Jakarta | Thu, September 29 2016 | 09:23 am




An unmanned Falcon rocket lifts off from from Cape Canaveral Air Force Station on May 27 in Cape Canaveral, Florida. (AP/-)

In the interest of national security, the *House of Representatives and the government have agreed to purchase the country’s very own military communication satellite, with procurement targeted for 2018*, a lawmaker says.

House Commission I overseeing defense and foreign affairs *deputy chairman Asril Tanjung said Indonesia had been using satellites facilitated by foreign countries such as Australia and the US, posing a risk to national security.*

Indonesia also used a *Garuda 1 communication satellite operated by Asia Cellular Satellite and constructed by US-based Lockheed Martin, however the permit to use the satellite orbit expired in 2015 and thus the empty slot should be immediately replaced so that Indonesia does not lose the slot*, Asril said.

"Indonesia could secure the country's interests since *the satellite would be operated independently by the Defense Ministry.* The procurement is important since other countries already have their own satellite, which is ideal since [military communication] is secretive in nature," Asril said on Wednesday.

The decision to acquire the satellite was made following a series of discussions held by Commission I with relevant stakeholders, including the Defense Ministry and Finance Ministry, which approved the budget, as well as the Communications and Information Ministry, which regulates patent rights.

From the previous budget of US$ 849.3 million, the House and the Finance Ministry have approved a request for funding from the *Defense Ministry to acquire a military communication satellite from Airbus Defense and Space for US$ 699 million. *(dmr)

*http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...urchase-military-communication-satellite.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kalazan

anas_nurhafidz said:


> With RCWS
> View attachment 338873



More suitable its called turret bro... 
And indonesian marine choose the most advanced turret called Pharus.

Some feature:

" Sementara untuk sistem senjata BTR-4M pesanan Indonesia, kubah yang dibeli adalah Parus yang menggabungkan 4 tipe senjata sekaligus. Daftarnya mulai dari kanon otomatis 30mm ZTM-1/ 2A72 seperti yang terpasang pada BMP-2/3, yang sudah terbukti andal untuk menggasak berbagai macam sasaran. Mengingat kanon serupa sudah digunakan pula oleh Korp Marinir pada ranpur BVP-2 dan BMP-3F, soal logistik amunisi, penggunaan dan perawatan tentu tidak jadi masalah.

Untuk anti-infanteri, disediakan senapan mesin 7,62mm PKT dan pelontar granat 30mm AGS-17. Paduan dari dua senjata ini mampu menyediakan cakupan sasaran tunggal ataupun area pada jarak di luar jangkauan senjata ringan. Amunisi untuk ketiga senjata ini dapat dipasok dan diisi ulang dari sisi bawah atau dari dalam kabin, sehingga mengurangi resiko tertembak. Sementara untuk melawan tank, BTR-4M dibekali dengan rudal antitank Baryer (penghalang) yang dua tabungnya nangkring di sisi kanan kubah Parus. Dengan jarak efektif sampai 4.000 meter, BTR-4M memiliki kans untuk menghadapi dan melumpuhkan Main Battle Tank.




Panser BTR-4M Korps Marinir dengan kanon Parus (photo : ARC)

Namun sesungguhnya, fitur terbaik dari kubah Parus yang dipasang dari BTR-4M tidak cuma itu. Kubah ini dilengkapi dengan sistem hunter-killer dimana komandan dapat mengintip sasaran dari modul kamera yang dapat dinaikkan dan berputar independen dari putaran kubah. Komandan yang duduk di kursi depan dapat mengatur arah gerak dan zoom kamera ke sektor yang diinginkan. Fitur yang jamaknya hanya ada pada Main Battle Tank tersebut diadopsi pada BTR-4 untuk memaksimalkan daya gebuknya. Fungsi intai ini akan sangat berguna mengingat Korp Marinir membutuhkan fungsi intai untuk Resimen Kavalerinya "

ARC Edited article.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

http://www.hobbymiliter.com/4118/pa...sanan-korps-marinir-tni-al-tiba-di-indonesia/





Credit to @chendole Formil Kaskus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

*




Nara Masista Rakhmatia, Young Diplomat That Answering Attack by Six Nations at 71st UN Summit.*

"Mr. President, Indonesia wants to use our right to respond to the revelation that the Prime Minister put Solomon Islands and Vanuatu.

Also voiced Nauru, Marshall Islands, Tuvalu and Tonga. Related problems in Papua province in Indonesia.

Indonesia was surprised to hear in this important trial, where the leaders met here to discuss initial implementation SDGs (The Sustainable Development Goals).

Transformation of our collective actions, and other global challenges such as climate change, where the Pacific countries will be most affected.

The leaders chose to violate the UN charter to intervene in the sovereignty of other countries and violate its territorial integrity.

We reject outright satire continuously in a statement.

It clearly reflects their ignorance of the history and the current situation as well as the progressive development in Indonesia, including in Papua and West Papua, as well as political maneuvering unfriendly and rhetorical.

Expressions of political nuance they were designed to support separatist groups in the provinces, are so eager to public order and the conduct of armed terrorist attacks against civilians and security forces.

The statement states that actually violates the purpose of the UN human rights charter and violate the principles of international law concerning the relation of friendship between countries as well as the sovereignty and territorial integrity of a country.

I repeat, it is violating the sovereignty and territorial integrity of a country.

It was very regrettable and dangerous for countries to abuse the UN, including a public hearing this.

These countries are already using the UN General Assembly to submit their domestic agenda.

And for some countries to divert attention from the issue of political and social issues in their country.

Those countries are also using misinformation and fetched, and jeopardize the credibility of this forum.

Indonesia's commitment to human rights unquestioned. Indonesia is the founder of the Human Rights Council.

Indonesia has been a member of the council for three terms and is currently a member for the fourth time.

Indonesia is the originator of the human rights commission among ASEAN members.

Indonesia has ratified eight of nine major human rights instruments, all integrated into our national legal system compared to only four by country Solomon Islands, Vanuatu and five by the state.

Indonesia was among the few countries that have a National Action Plan on Human Rights.
And now the fourth generation of the plan from 2015 through 2019.

Indonesia has Komnas HAM active and strong since 1993, an active civil society and free.

Indonesia is also a mature democratic state in its functions, together with a very high commitment to the promotion and protection of human rights at all levels, is almost impossible without a known human rights violations occurred and examined.

Mr. President, we reiterate that no domestic mechanism at the national level in Indonesia, the development in Papua and West Papua.

There is a saying in the Asia Pacific region said, "When someone shows his finger at others, automatically thumb finger pointing at his own face. Thank you.

http://video.tribunnews.com/view/93...wab-serangan-enam-negara-lewat-sebuah-pepatah

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Navy Panther ASW programme ahead of schedule.



> The second customer for the type is Indonesia, which has 11 on order, for delivery by 2018. *Three will be delivered to Indonesian company PTDI in November, with this to integrate an indigenously-developed sonar onto two of the airframes.
> 
> Blanc says that the acceleration of the Mexican order has also helped to move the Indonesian programme ahead of schedule,* and attributes this to the “lean production line” at the Marignane facility, which is now producing one of the aircraft per month.



https://www.flightglobal.com/news/a...ters-hands-over-first-mexican-panther-429855/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

Just expand the news link from @mandala, November we'll see 3 of our Panther come 



mandala said:


> Indonesian Navy Panther ASW programme ahead of scedule.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flightglobal.com/news/a...ters-hands-over-first-mexican-panther-429855/



*Airbus Helicopters hands over first Mexican Panther MBe*

Airbus Helicopters has handed over the first AS565 Panther MBe to the Mexican navy, with the aircraft to be delivered to a base near the Gulf of Mexico for training in the next two weeks.

Revealed during a ceremony at the company’s Marignane site in the south of France on 28 September, the aircraft is the first of 10 on order for Mexico, which will add to its current fleet of four Panther MB variants.

At the request of the navy, the aircraft has been delivered nine months ahead of schedule – a development which will ensure that all its new rotorcraft will be handed over ahead of a presidential change in Mexico in December 2018.


After the first example is delivered to Mexico via a Boeing 747 freighter at the beginning of October for training, another Panther MBe is expected to follow later the same month, followed by a further two during November. The remaining six are scheduled to be transferred in 2017.

Four of the aircraft had originally been due for delivery next year, followed by a final pair in 2018, but Vice Adm Jose Garcia Macedo, general coordinator of Mexican naval aeronautics, says he is confident that the entire order will be completed by the end of next year, as now planned.

Mexican pilots are currently training at Airbus Helicopters’ Singapore facility, undergoing conversion ahead of the type's delivery. As the aircraft arrives in Mexico, the pilots will carry out 10h of live training, to complete their type qualification.

“We are on track, and the second helicopter is already painted,” Janick Blanc, vice-president of the Dauphin and H155 programme at Airbus Helicopters, says. “It was a great challenge for us to deliver ahead of the contract,” he adds.






Beth Stevenson/FlightGlobal

The MBe model benefits from Safran Helicopter Engines Arriel 2N powerplants, new avionics and an increased payload – increasing maximum take-off weight to 4,500kg (9,910b), from 4,300kg.

*The second customer for the type is Indonesia, which has 11 on order, for delivery by 2018. Three will be delivered to Indonesian company PTDI in November, with this to integrate an indigenously-developed sonar onto two of the airframes.

Blanc says that the acceleration of the Mexican order has also helped to move the Indonesian programme ahead of schedule, and attributes this to the “lean production line” at the Marignane facility, which is now producing one of the aircraft per month.*

The next potential market for the Panther MBe is India, where it is being proposed for a Naval Utility Helicopter (NUH) programme, which is expected to deliver 110 aircraft.

“This is very important for us… it is our next fight and we are in very good shape,” Blanc says. “We have a good product and can respond to their requirements.”

A request for information was released at the end of 2015, and a request for proposals is expected in six months’ time, Blanc says.

The recent purchase of 36 Dassault Rafale fighters for India could spur New Delhi to accelerate its NUH programme, Blanc says, noting: “Now the contract is done [for Rafale] we hope it will add a new dynamic to priorities.”

Airbus will partner with Mahindra for the Indian bid, and it is expected that production could eventually be carried out in-country.

Some 50% of the work has to be carried out in India according to programme rules, but “we are at a very early stage in discussions”, Blanc says.

“That [moving production to India] is something that we are thinking about,” he adds.

Other requirements that Airbus could target with the MBe is a German navy requirement for an anti-submarine warfare rotorcraft, while Blanc says that there is interest from one customer in each of the Middle Eastern, South American and Central American markets.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Marine Corps BTR-4M Arrivals. Credit to indonesianmilitarypower.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BK7ZEIRADkD/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Lapan LSU-05 UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 338952



Now I realize the reason that BTR4M is disappear from the picture of TEXEL after leaving Bosphorus...they are all put inside the vessel...some people feared they will rust if during the voyage are placed outside.

More picture of Indonesian Marines' BTR4M Bucephalus Arrival at Tanjung Priok Harbour. All credit to ANGKASA.










































http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/btr-4m-pesanan-marinir-akhirnya-tiba-di-pelabuhan-tanjung-priok/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kalazan

faries said:


> Now I realize the reason that BTR4M is disappear from the picture of TEXEL after leaving Bosphorus...they are all put inside the vessel...some people feared they will rust if during the voyage is placed outside.
> 
> More picture of BTR4M Arrival at Tanjung Priok Harbour. All credit to ANGKASA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/btr-4m-pesanan-marinir-akhirnya-tiba-di-pelabuhan-tanjung-priok/




Any information..how many units BTR4M arrived in 1st batch?


----------



## initial_d

@faries
if they fear rust, this thing must have low or bad quality, we have to remember this thing are build for amphibious environtment, so it doesnt make any sense
@Kalazan
5 unit only


----------



## Kalazan

initial_d said:


> @faries
> if they fear rust, this thing must have low or bad quality, we have to remember this thing are build for amphibious environtment, so it doesnt make any sense
> @Kalazan
> 5 unit only



Thanks,
But just little bit question, look at the photos...the moving process was take time from daylight untill earlynight, seems the transportation took a twice stage. and the three mover vehicle going with load. cmiiw

About the rust topic...i think its proper which is said as corrosion.
It is the process that happened to metal or could be other thing during in bad weather (mostly salty weather, include rain) when things settled in long periode at open space. Because not all the part made with anti corrosion material. again cmiiw


----------



## MacanJawa

from i heard iraqi batch of btr 4 were low quality and get rejected after that used by ukraine army in conflict and perform very well can withstand heavy machinegun fire such as DsHk


----------



## Chakrabirawa

faries said:


> Just expand the news link from @mandala, November we'll see 3 of our Panther come
> 
> 
> 
> *Airbus Helicopters hands over first Mexican Panther MBe*
> 
> Airbus Helicopters has handed over the first AS565 Panther MBe to the Mexican navy, with the aircraft to be delivered to a base near the Gulf of Mexico for training in the next two weeks.
> 
> Revealed during a ceremony at the company’s Marignane site in the south of France on 28 September, the aircraft is the first of 10 on order for Mexico, which will add to its current fleet of four Panther MB variants.
> 
> At the request of the navy, the aircraft has been delivered nine months ahead of schedule – a development which will ensure that all its new rotorcraft will be handed over ahead of a presidential change in Mexico in December 2018.
> 
> 
> After the first example is delivered to Mexico via a Boeing 747 freighter at the beginning of October for training, another Panther MBe is expected to follow later the same month, followed by a further two during November. The remaining six are scheduled to be transferred in 2017.
> 
> Four of the aircraft had originally been due for delivery next year, followed by a final pair in 2018, but Vice Adm Jose Garcia Macedo, general coordinator of Mexican naval aeronautics, says he is confident that the entire order will be completed by the end of next year, as now planned.
> 
> Mexican pilots are currently training at Airbus Helicopters’ Singapore facility, undergoing conversion ahead of the type's delivery. As the aircraft arrives in Mexico, the pilots will carry out 10h of live training, to complete their type qualification.
> 
> “We are on track, and the second helicopter is already painted,” Janick Blanc, vice-president of the Dauphin and H155 programme at Airbus Helicopters, says. “It was a great challenge for us to deliver ahead of the contract,” he adds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beth Stevenson/FlightGlobal
> 
> The MBe model benefits from Safran Helicopter Engines Arriel 2N powerplants, new avionics and an increased payload – increasing maximum take-off weight to 4,500kg (9,910b), from 4,300kg.
> 
> *The second customer for the type is Indonesia, which has 11 on order, for delivery by 2018. Three will be delivered to Indonesian company PTDI in November, with this to integrate an indigenously-developed sonar onto two of the airframes.
> 
> Blanc says that the acceleration of the Mexican order has also helped to move the Indonesian programme ahead of schedule, and attributes this to the “lean production line” at the Marignane facility, which is now producing one of the aircraft per month.*
> 
> The next potential market for the Panther MBe is India, where it is being proposed for a Naval Utility Helicopter (NUH) programme, which is expected to deliver 110 aircraft.
> 
> “This is very important for us… it is our next fight and we are in very good shape,” Blanc says. “We have a good product and can respond to their requirements.”
> 
> A request for information was released at the end of 2015, and a request for proposals is expected in six months’ time, Blanc says.
> 
> The recent purchase of 36 Dassault Rafale fighters for India could spur New Delhi to accelerate its NUH programme, Blanc says, noting: “Now the contract is done [for Rafale] we hope it will add a new dynamic to priorities.”
> 
> Airbus will partner with Mahindra for the Indian bid, and it is expected that production could eventually be carried out in-country.
> 
> Some 50% of the work has to be carried out in India according to programme rules, but “we are at a very early stage in discussions”, Blanc says.
> 
> “That [moving production to India] is something that we are thinking about,” he adds.
> 
> Other requirements that Airbus could target with the MBe is a German navy requirement for an anti-submarine warfare rotorcraft, while Blanc says that there is interest from one customer in each of the Middle Eastern, South American and Central American markets.



Never heard we had developed sonar, any info about this?

This is the war-machines harvest time!!
Glad everything comes safe and sound.
If F-5 replacement were just going to be announced soon, our joyful moment might get climaxed

If MEF 1 were just making replacement and suplement to the existing equipments, the 2nd MEF shall upgrade TNI's capability with MERAD and many other stuffs we used to dream to have!
Godspeed!


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Kalazan said:


> Thanks,
> But just little bit question, look at the photos...the moving process was take time from daylight untill earlynight, seems the transportation took a twice stage. and the three mover vehicle going with load. cmiiw
> 
> About the rust topic...i think its proper which is said as corrosion.
> It is the process that happened to metal or could be other thing during in bad weather (mostly salty weather, include rain) when things settled in long periode at open space. Because not all the part made with anti corrosion material. again cmiiw


3 unit sore dan 2 unit malem. Video dibawa pake transporter semua malem. 


Launch today #PKR2 #SSV2

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army ASTROS II MLRS live firing test. Video by M Haris.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

kormar receive operational training for their skyguard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kababayan88

*Different types of Tear Gas owned by Brimob*






*




*

Silver Tube *(DH001-6) *- _Flares bomb._
Green Tube *(DH001-1DS) *- _Smoke._
Purple Tube *(DH-001-5DS) *- _Twist smoke._
Blue Tube *(DH001-6) *- _Cluster smoke._
Red Tube *(DH001-2DS) *- _Powder._

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## patu

Bennedict said:


> Astros ll live fire exercise
> credit to Div 2 Kostr


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

2 F-16A with A2A Sidewinder missiles

@bams

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## patu

Be mastering it, and let us dance with it.
Go on bro.


----------



## GerhardA

I really hope the govt upgrades our air force soon. Their toys are now not as fancy and numerous as the other services.


----------



## Kababayan88

GerhardA said:


> I really hope the govt upgrades our air force soon. Their toys are now not as fancy and numerous as the other services.



Agreed, but it may take a lot of cost.


----------



## Kalazan

Panther MBE ASuw Helos under finallized in factory...be patient...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

Kalazan said:


> Panther MBE ASuw Helos under finallized in factory...be patient...
> 
> View attachment 339201



Is this for our Navy or the Mexicans?


----------



## Kalazan

skyhigh88 said:


> Is this for our Navy or the Mexicans?



I dont know exactly....but all helos was in the same production line.
Some are say indonesia will be the 1st delivery...some say mexico.

But for indonesia, the helos will be final integrated at PTDI....so i think mexico will be the 1st user.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@oriuploader

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia Tertarik Beli Pesawat Angkut Militer Terbaru Buatan Rusia*
28 September 2016 TASS

MILITER, PESAWAT,RUSIA-INDONESIA,INDONESIA, AVIASI,BISNIS




Pesawat angkut militer Rusia Il-76. Sumber: Mil.ru

Indonesia tertarik membeli pesawat angkut militer* Il-76MD-90A* buatan Rusia. Demikian hal ini diutarakan Wakil Direktur Umum Rosoboroneksport Sergey Goreslavskii, Selasa (27/9).

"Indonesia tertarik untuk memperbarui armadanya dengan pesawat angkut militer," kata Goreslavskii pada kesempatan presentasi buku "Rusia-Indonesia: Tonggak Kerja Sama" di Kementerian Luar Negeri Rusia.

Goreslavskii menjelaskan mengenai ketertarikan Indonesia pada pesawat Il-76MD-90A terbaru dan pesawat amfibi Be-200 Rusia.

Menurut wakil kepala Rosoboroneksport, diskusi terkait pesawat tersebut pertama kali berlangsung dengan delegasi dari Kementerian Pertahanan Indonesia pada acara "Gidroaviasalon" yang sebelumnya diadakan di Gelendzhik, Rusia. Diharapkan di masa depan konsultasi dengan para ahli Rusia akan terus berlanjut dan perwakilan dari pihak Indonesia dapat mengunjungi pabrik pembuatan pesawat.

"Kami berharap agar ketertarikan pihak Indonesia terhadap pesawat Rusia tetap terjaga," kata Goreslavskii menambahkan.

_Pertama kali dipublikasikan oleh TASS._
https://indonesia.rbth.com/news/201...at-angkut-militer-terbaru-buatan-rusia_634121

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

Lets see them sales people from A-400M and Il-76MD-90A fight!


----------



## mandala

skyhigh88 said:


> Lets see them sales people from A-400M and Il-76MD-90A fight!


For comparision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

i am in favour of Il-76MD-90A, even the british hate A400M, it is over priced....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

mandala said:


> For comparision.


Oh, I always thought Hercules and A-400M are in the same league.

And, I'll go with Il-76. My opinion is solely based on the maximum payload (that thing can carry one of our soon-to-be-here medium tank, and still there plenty of room). And cost.


----------



## MacanJawa

russian aircraft durability low compared western one


----------



## GS Zhou

anas_nurhafidz said:


> @oriuploader
> View attachment 339211


No offense, just for curiosity. Since Indonesia Air Force has both Su27/30, and F-16, are there any difficulties for maintaining these two kinds of jets with completely different design origins? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MacanJawa

GS Zhou said:


> No offense, just for curiosity. Since Indonesia Air Force has both Su27/30, and F-16, are there any difficulties for maintaining these two kinds of jets with completely different design origins? Thanks in advance.



no as long have enough funds for maintance and not embargoed by US or russian for sparepart sales


----------



## Yuyukangkang

faries said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nara Masista Rakhmatia, Young Diplomat That Answering Attack by Six Nations at 71st UN Summit.*
> 
> There is a saying in the Asia Pacific region said, "When someone shows his finger at others, automatically thumb finger pointing at his own face. Thank you.



Two Thumbs up ... there you go girl ... salute!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

Yuyukangkang said:


> Two Thumbs up ... there you go girl ... salute!



Nice strike.... I'm so fed up by their hypocrisy and double-standards..


----------



## skyhigh88

mandala said:


> For comparision.



All along I tot C2 was smaller than A400. but Nippon toys are always very expensive.

Whats the price of the new Il-76MD-90A?



GraveDigger388 said:


> Oh, I always thought Hercules and A-400M are in the same league.
> 
> And, I'll go with Il-76. My opinion is solely based on the maximum payload (that thing can carry one of our soon-to-be-here medium tank, and still there plenty of room). And cost.



We should also consider TOT. But again if we only going to get 1 or 2 then better not expect

Will it be more efficient to maintain jet or turboprop?


----------



## MarveL

*Melihat Wajah Baru Helikopter Kepresidenan*

Jakarta - Presiden Joko Widodo menolak rencana pembelian helikopter AgustaWestland AW101 oleh TNI AU yang sempat ramai jadi pro kontra. Jokowi tetap memilih helikopter yang sudah ada yaitu Super Puma L-2 AS-332.

Namun ada yang menarik dari helikopter kepresidenan itu. Dalam kunjungan ke Kabupaten Garut, Kamis (29/9) kemarin, helikopter skadron 45 itu memiliki wajah baru. Bagaimana wujudnya?

Heli Kepresidenan itu dicat baru mirip dengan warna cat pesawat kepresidenan Boeing Business Jet (BBJ), yaitu dominasi warna biru pada bagian atas, dan merah putih pada bagian bawah.

Helikopter dengan nomor ekor H-3204 dan bendera merah putih itu sebelumnya berwarna putih dan abu-abu. Heli itu dioperasikan oleh Skadron Udara 45 yang merupakan Skadron angkut khusus VIP/VVIP yang berada di bawah Wing Udara 1, Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta.

Skadron udara ini khusus digunakan Presiden maupun Wakil Presiden untuk kunjungan kerja ke daerah, yang secara keseluruhan pemeliharaannya berada di bawah Kementerian Sekretariat dan pengoperasian pesawat di bawah koordinasi Sekretariat Militer Presiden.

"Betul, itu heli Kepresidenan Jenis Super Puma L-2 (AS 332) dicat dengan warna sama dengan BBJ," ucap Sekretaris Militer Presiden Jokowi, Marsekal Muda TNI Hadi Tjahjanto saat dikonfirmasi detikcom, Jumat (30/9/2016).

Menurut Hadi, helikopter Kepresidenan itu dicat ulang pada bulan Juli 2016 di PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (DI), Bandung. Sebelum digunakan ke Garut, heli dengan wajah baru itu pernah dua kali digunakan oleh Presiden Jokowi ke daerah.

https://m.detik.com/news/berita/d-3310540/melihat-wajah-baru-helikopter-kepresidenan


*Presidential Chopper*

























*Philippines interested in Indonesian medical support ship*





_Cranes lift sections of the Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV) that are ready to be assembled at the company's shipyard at Ujung Port in Surabaya, East Java. PAL is currently working to complete the second SSV for the Philippine Navy, set to be delivered next May.(JP/Wienda Parwitasari)_

fter purchasing two Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV) warships from PT PAL Indonesia, the Philippine government is considering putting in another order for a medical support vessel from Indonesia’s state-owned shipbuilder.

During the 2016 Asian Defense & Security (ADAS) exhibition in Manila, Philippine Secretary of National Defense Delfin Lorenzana held a discussion with Brig. Gen. Jan Pieter Ate from the Indonesian ADAS delegation on Indonesian defense products.

“The Secretary of National Defense and the Philippines Navy chief of staff are impressed with the medical support vessel that will be fit for humanitarian assistance and disaster relief (HADR) operations,” Jan Pieter, the Defense Ministry’s director of the defense industry and technology, told _The Jakarta Post_ on Thursday.

According to Jan Pieter, the Philippine secretary of defense had shown a deep interest in the 123-meter vessel and spent a lot of time looking at the vessel’s mock-up.

It was reported that the Philippines had also put in an order for the CN235-200 and N212i aircraft from state-owned airplane maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia in 2015.

The three-day ADAS 2016 exhibition ends on Friday.

According to its official website, ADAS 2016 attracts exhibitors from around the world and works closely with the Armed Forces of the Philippines (AFP), the Office of Civil Defense (OCD) and the Philippine Coast Guard (PCG). 

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ested-in-indonesian-medical-support-ship.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

skyhigh88 said:


> Will it be more efficient to maintain jet or turboprop?



Depends on the model in question.

They are broadly equivalent (both turbines).

The gear reducer in turboprop is one extra finicky thing that adds to maintenance and overhaul however....compared to "cleaner" configuration of turbofan.

Smaller size of turboprop also makes it more somewhat more difficult in some procedures as well.

So maybe overall I will give turbofan slight edge especially when taking into account its thrust/size, thrust/weight and thrust/moving part 

When its a non-western (i.e Russian) engine, you can throw all of what I said out the window and it becomes very random 

@PARIKRAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

skyhigh88 said:


> Will it be more efficient to maintain jet or turboprop?



Whichever has longer operational range.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

Nilgiri said:


> Depends on the model in question.
> 
> They are broadly equivalent (both turbines).
> 
> The gear reducer in turboprop is one extra finicky thing that adds to maintenance and overhaul however....compared to "cleaner" configuration of turbofan.
> 
> Smaller size of turboprop also makes it more somewhat more difficult in some procedures as well.
> 
> So maybe overall I will give turbofan slight edge especially when taking into account its thrust/size, thrust/weight and thrust/moving part
> 
> When its a non-western (i.e Russian) engine, you can throw all of what I said out the window and it becomes very random
> 
> @PARIKRAMA



Thanks for the info dude!

It will be a new technology for TNI-AU if they will decide to acquire turbofan cargo planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

skyhigh88 said:


> Thanks for the info dude!
> 
> It will be a new technology for TNI-AU if they will decide to acquire turbofan cargo planes.



I talked purely from the maintenance point though.

Turboprop has a big advantage over Turbofan in overall fuel efficiency (if you do not care about top speed that much). Thats why its still very favourite method for many transports.

But turbofans are getting so good these days too, that the difference is becoming less now in this regard, making it quite attractive in traditional turboprop roles like cargo aircraft.....especially when you consider a turbofan can go much faster if you need it to go that fast sometimes.

Ranges should not be too different these days.....again turboprop will have an advantage since it will always be more efficient in its fuel use.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kalazan

I vote il76
Its turbofan and have best capacity to cost ratio.
That big cargo capacity mean it can carry big vehicle, such as light and medium tank,panzer or militaryy truck.
Beside we already have turboprop plane airlifter like Herky and CN class. 
We need the faster one since indonesia is very large country and one hotspot was very far from headquarter.
For the engine short lifespan matter, we can shift the ownership cost to buy backup engines. 
So its no big problem when it need a maintenance, just send the old engine and install the backup engine...for this we can ask help to garuda facility.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

Kalazan said:


> I vote il76
> Its turbofan and have best capacity to cost ratio.
> That big cargo capacity mean it can carry big vehicle, such as light and medium tank,panzer or militaryy truck.
> Beside we already have turboprop plane airlifter like Herky and CN class.
> We need the faster one since indonesia is very large country and one hotspot was very far from headquarter.
> For the engine short lifespan matter, we can shift the ownership cost to buy backup engines.
> So its no big problem when it need a maintenance, just send the old engine and install the backup engine...for this we can ask help to garuda facility.


Now THAT is what I'm talking about, amigo..


----------



## Chakrabirawa

CountStrike said:


> *Indonesia** Tertarik Beli Pesawat Angkut Militer Terbaru Buatan Rusia*
> 28 September 2016 TASS
> 
> MILITER, PESAWAT,RUSIA-INDONESIA,INDONESIA, AVIASI,BISNIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesawat angkut militer Rusia Il-76. Sumber: Mil.ru
> 
> Indonesia tertarik membeli pesawat angkut militer* Il-76MD-90A* buatan Rusia. Demikian hal ini diutarakan Wakil Direktur Umum Rosoboroneksport Sergey Goreslavskii, Selasa (27/9).
> 
> "Indonesia tertarik untuk memperbarui armadanya dengan pesawat angkut militer," kata Goreslavskii pada kesempatan presentasi buku "Rusia-Indonesia: Tonggak Kerja Sama" di Kementerian Luar Negeri Rusia.
> 
> Goreslavskii menjelaskan mengenai ketertarikan Indonesia pada pesawat Il-76MD-90A terbaru dan pesawat amfibi Be-200 Rusia.
> 
> Menurut wakil kepala Rosoboroneksport, diskusi terkait pesawat tersebut pertama kali berlangsung dengan delegasi dari Kementerian Pertahanan Indonesia pada acara "Gidroaviasalon" yang sebelumnya diadakan di Gelendzhik, Rusia. Diharapkan di masa depan konsultasi dengan para ahli Rusia akan terus berlanjut dan perwakilan dari pihak Indonesia dapat mengunjungi pabrik pembuatan pesawat.
> 
> "Kami berharap agar ketertarikan pihak Indonesia terhadap pesawat Rusia tetap terjaga," kata Goreslavskii menambahkan.
> 
> _Pertama kali dipublikasikan oleh TASS._



Rosoboron representatives always say 'Indonesia is interested in...' while there's no further confirmation from the user. I take the bait no more from rbth (well at least until any response is given by MinDef or AU)


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

I'm already "tired of my own tiredness" in waiting for the finalization of Su-35, US-2, Be-200, etc. To the extent that I no longer feel any excitement and disappointment each time I hear such news. Even if the contract of Su-35 is concluded tomorrow...I'll say, so what? I don't care. #hayatilelahbang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> I'm already "tired of my own tiredness" in waiting for the finalization of Su-35, US-2, Be-200, etc. To the extent that I no longer feel any excitement and disappointment each time I hear such news. Even if the contract of Su-35 is concluded tomorrow...I'll say, so what? I don't care. #hayatilelahbang



LoL..

Exactly what I feel.


----------



## Chakrabirawa

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> I'm already "tired of my own tiredness" in waiting for the finalization of Su-35, US-2, Be-200, etc. To the extent that I no longer feel any excitement and disappointment each time I hear such news. Even if the contract of Su-35 is concluded tomorrow...I'll say, so what? I don't care. #hayatilelahbang



But dude, you don't seem tired or bored to wear the name 'SU-35SM3'.
Guess deep inside, you still hoped but maybe we should left Hayati drown with the ship instead wkwk..

These days, I'm happier to hear the locally produce alutsista news than the imported one. Lebih nendang


----------



## Kababayan88

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> I'm already "tired of my own tiredness" in waiting for the finalization of Su-35, US-2, Be-200, etc. To the extent that I no longer feel any excitement and disappointment each time I hear such news. Even if the contract of Su-35 is concluded tomorrow...I'll say, so what? I don't care. #hayatilelahbang



Don't lose your faith mate, soon or later it will happened. Mr President doing his best for this deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

Chakrabirawa said:


> But dude, you don't seem tired or bored to wear the name 'SU-35SM3'.
> Guess deep inside, you still hoped but maybe we should left Hayati drown with the ship instead wkwk..
> 
> These days, I'm happier to hear the locally produce alutsista news than the imported one. Lebih nendang





My account name is an indication that the original Su-35 is no longer cool for me....

It's a "fictional" third modernized iteration of Su-35S.


----------



## Kababayan88

*Move to Natuna, the Air Force Exercise Will Be Witnessed by Mr. President*
*




*
Peak Exercise Air Force "Space Yudha" 2016 will be held in Natuna, Riau Islands in early October 2016. Originally, the annual exercise involving almost the entire unit of the Air Force will be held on September 29 at Tanjung Pandan, Bangka Belitung province.

Air Vice Marshal TNI Pangkoopsau I Yuyu Sutisna as Director of Training Angkasa Yudha 2016 when confirmed justify matter to move the location of this peak exercise. "Yes, it is moved to Natuna appropriate command leadership," he said in Jakarta a few days ago.






Pangkoopsau I accompanied Wadankodiklatau Marsma TNI Trisno Hendradi has conducted field surveys to the airfield and airport Ranai who will be one of the training locations, Saturday (24/09/2016). Arrival Pangkoopsau I and the group was received by Danlanud Ranai Kolonel Pnb Nurtantio Affan bersama Bupati Natuna, Danlanal Ranai, Dandim 0318, and other Muspida.






Told reporters in Natuna, Pangkoopsau I said the Air Force will carry peak exercise involving 2,200 personnel and dozens of aircraft that spread across multiple bases aju, namely in Natuna, Batam, Pontianak and Jakarta. According to the plan, Yudha Space 2016 will be witnessed by the President Joko Widodo as Peak Practice Navy, Armada Jaya in 2016, some time ago in East Java.






The elements of the unit will be involved in Space Yudha 2016, had previously conducted a stabilization exercises in some places. Using warplanes bombing exercises have been carried out in Pandanwangi, Lumajang, East Java. The entire Air Force fighter planes deployed in the exercise, which was centered on two bases, namely Iswahjudi Air Force Base and airfield Abdul Rachman Saleh.

During a visit to Iswahjudi Air Force Base, Magetan, Sept. 21, Yuyu Sutisna said Yudha Space 2016 will be packaged in the form of "Fire Power Demo", involving 80 aircraft, 48 of them are combat aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kalazan

actually it was normal if defense system procurement..esspecially aircraft fighter..will take a long time & make the military enthuasiast so boring. it is mostly happend to thin pocket or thight budget country.. 
many factor to realize the program, money, internal and external politic, procurement law, technology..etc etc..
look at india case, over 10 years to plan their fighter, argentine, philipine ...the latest czech and his neigbour need to join for lease gripen.
24 F16 is not small in count...SU35?...hmm, but who know that government want to change with pakfa? 
Be patient...at least we still a lucky country...


----------



## NKRI

*Selamat Hari Kesaktian Pancasila 1 Oktober 1965*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yuyukangkang

a clue about what happened with PAF NC212i

IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
*ADAS 2016: PTDI provides details behind delays of Philippine Air Force's NC212i deliveries*


----------



## mandala

New CN-235 MPA for the Indonesian Air Force ready for flight testing. Credit to Hindawan H.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BLANWHUDexP/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Most Beautiful

@bams

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Two units NC-212 for the Philippine Air Force and a CN-235 at PT DI facility. Credit to Hindawan H.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BLAM51qjSOe/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

Yuyukangkang said:


> a clue about what happened with PAF NC212i
> 
> IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> *ADAS 2016: PTDI provides details behind delays of Philippine Air Force's NC212i deliveries*


"
From the article PT DI official said that "...However, there has been a delay in the integration and certification of the aircraft's auto-pilot system." Who must responsible for this matter?


----------



## Svantana

pkr and ssv
min. 01:25


----------



## mandala

A CN-235 at PT DI facility. Credit to Teguh Imawan.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BLAobrRD041/

^^^ Looks like it is for the Royal Thai Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Angkasa Yudha exercise

Ranai AFB 

@oriuploader


















Bangun lanudnya cepet, sukhoi/herky dah bisa landing

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Nike

Peringatan Hari Kesaktian PancasilaPresiden Joko Widodo menjadi inspektur upacara saat peringatan Hari Kesaktian Pancasila di Monumen Pancasila Sakti, Lubang Buaya, Jakarta, Sabtu (1/10/2016). Upacara peringatan Hari Kesaktian Pancasila Tahun 2016 diselenggarakan dengan tema Kerja Nyata Untuk Kemajuan Bangsa sebagai Wujud Pengamalan Pancasila. (ANTARA /Yudhi Mahatma)










Peringatan Hari Kesaktian PancasilaPresiden Joko Widodo didampingi Wapres Jusuf Kalla (kanan) menghadiri upacara peringatan Hari Kesaktian Pancasila di Monumen Pancasila Sakti, Lubang Buaya, Jakarta, Sabtu (1/10/2016). Upacara peringatan Hari Kesaktian Pancasila Tahun 2016 diselenggarakan dengan tema Kerja Nyata Untuk Kemajuan Bangsa sebagai Wujud Pengamalan Pancasila. (ANTARA/Yudhi Mahatma)









Peringatan Hari Kesaktian PancasilaPresiden Joko Widodo menjadi inspektur upacara saat peringatan Hari Kesaktian Pancasila di Monumen Pancasila Sakti, Lubang Buaya, Jakarta, Sabtu (1/10/2016). Upacara peringatan Hari Kesaktian Pancasila Tahun 2016 diselenggarakan dengan tema Kerja Nyata Untuk Kemajuan Bangsa sebagai Wujud Pengamalan Pancasila. (ANTARA/Yudhi Mahatma/kye/16.)


----------



## Nike

A dark time -- Then Maj. Gen. Soeharto briefs members of the Army’s Special Forces (RPKAD, now Kopassus) prior to the removal of the bodies of the Army generals who were murdered during an alleged coup attempt on Sept. 30, 1965, which was blamed on the now defunct Indonesian Communist Party (PKI). As the most senior military officer available at the time, Soeharto led all the operations to restore security and impose order in the aftermath of the alleged coup attempt. (JP/30 Tahun Indonesia Merdeka)

BTW, i would put my bet for the Army guys to guard Indonesian Armed Forces modernization programme after reading this magz

http://www.tniad.mil.id/wp-content/uploads/epaper/yudhagama_juni_2016.swf


----------



## Bennedict

BTR-4M for Marine Corps

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MacanJawa

Pharus turret is cool
We need it to place on badak
30mm+grenade launcher+ Bayer atgm
And place additional protection like amap plate badak will be badass


----------



## Nike

Natuna will become a permanent home base for fighter squadrons, in line with expansion plans of Air Force fighter squadrons






http://batam.tribunnews.com/2016/10...elasan-soal-banyaknya-pesawat-sukhoi-dan-f-16

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nike

New CN-235 MPA for the Indonesian Air Force ready for test flight at PT DI facility. This new MPA is equipped with the Selex SAGE 600 Electronic Warfare System. Credit to Hindawan H.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Acmi Pods for F-16s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marhaenisme

*Again : 3 Indonesians hostages freed from kidnap by ASG*

*






*
REBEL RESCUER Moro National Liberation Front chieftain Nur Misuari hands over three Indonesian sailors freed by the Abu Sayyaf to Sulu Governor Totoh Tan, chairman of the provincial crisis management committee, on Sunday. PHOTO FROM FACEBOOK

*Manila Times ZAMBOANGA CITY:* Abu Sayyaf militants on Sunday freed three Indonesian hostages to the Moro National Liberation Front (MNLF) in Sulu.

Officials identified the freed Indonesians as Muhammad Mahbrur Dahri, Ferry Arifin and Edi Suryono, all crew members of the tugboat Charles who were kidnapped in Sabah on June 22.

The boat, owned by PT Rusianto Brothers, was heading to Samarinda in East Kalimantan following a trip from the Philippines when gunmen on speedboats intercepted it.

Nur Misuari, the MNLF chieftain, escorted by dozens of armed followers, handed over the hostages to Sulu Governor Totoh Tan in the capital Jolo. Tan turned over the Indonesians to the Armed Forces of the Philippines (AFP).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

armada jaya




Angkasa yudha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gondes

There is no show of Instrumental Weapon System (Alutsista) on the TNI day, 5 October 2016 as there is no new weapons to be showed and considering current condition of Indonesia 

Hmmmm........I think this is due to budget cut....

Source: http://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasiona...ukan-alutsista-pada-peringatan-hut-tni-ke-71/


----------



## mandala

gondes said:


> There is no show of Instrumental Weapon System (Alutsista) on the TNI day, 5 October 2016 as there is no new weapons to be showed and considering current condition of Indonesia
> 
> Hmmmm........I think this is due to budget cut....
> 
> Source: http://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasional/20161003072931-20-162820/tak-ada-pertunjukan-alutsista-pada-peringatan-hut-tni-ke-71/
> 
> View attachment 340135


Maybe because TNI just spend money on two large exercise within a month Armada Jaya Exercise (Navy) and the upcoming Angkasa Yudha Exercise (Air Force). Both exercise includes live fire tests..


----------



## skyhigh88

gondes said:


> There is no show of Instrumental Weapon System (Alutsista) on the TNI day, 5 October 2016 as there is no new weapons to be showed and considering current condition of Indonesia
> 
> Hmmmm........I think this is due to budget cut....
> 
> Source: http://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasiona...ukan-alutsista-pada-peringatan-hut-tni-ke-71/
> 
> View attachment 340135



Better to use the money to conduct more live exercises than military parades.

Maybe TNI should do a huge military parade once every two or three years instead of every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Wulung UAV. Credit to Teguh Imawan.






https://www.instagram.com/p/24tWxFJQrx/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kalazan

Airforce and Navy brave old Fighter.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

Can those VLS tubes be fitted with other types of missiles other than Yakhont?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

_Rhib pesanan lanal dumai

Lundin

@IMF




_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Berpotensi Rugikan Negara Rp8 Miliar, CBA: PT Dirgantara Indonesia Menuju Kebangkrutan


Jakarta, Aktual.com* – Center for Budget Analysis (CBA) meminta Dewan Perwakilan Rakyat (DPR) RI untuk mengevaluasi dan merekomendasikan agar Direktur PT. Dirgantara Indonesia, Agus Santoso segera mengundurkan diri.

Alasannya, agar aparat hukum leluasa menyelidiki adanya potensi kerugian negara di PT. Dirgantara Indonesia sebesar Rp.8 miliar dalam 24 kasus.

“Kalau aparat hukum tidak membuka penyelidikan atas banyak kasus, maka PT. DI menuju arah kebangkrutan,” ujar Direktur CBA Uchok Sky Khadafi di Jakarta, Senin (3/10).

Selain potensi kerugian negara sebesar Rp.8 miliar, lanjut Uchok, perusahaan BUMN plat merah ini juga bakal bangkrut, lantaran adanya kewajiban PT. DI yang harus membayar denda akibat keterlambatan dalam pekerjaan. Dimana, pada audit BPK tahun 2015 ditemukan denda keterlambatan pekerjaan pengadaan barang dan jasa di TNI AL (Angkatan Laut).

“Denda yang harus dibayar oleh PT. DI sebesar Rp.3.357.999.942,” jelasnya.

Uchok menambahkan, tanda-tanda kebangkrutan lain, misalnya, pada tahun 2011, TNI AL memberikan pekerjaan pengadaan Helikopter Bell.412EF tahap II dengan nilai Rp.220 Miliar oleh PT. Dirgantara Indonesia. Dalam pekerjaan ini, PT. Dirgantara sudah dibayar Rp.212.415.954.199 atau 96 persen. Tetapi pekerjaan atau kemajuan fisik baru 20 persen.

“Uang negara mereka embat atau terima, tapi seperti males-malesan menyelesaikan pekerjaan tersebut,” ketusnya.

Kemudian, CBA juga mencatat kerugian negara dalam kasus baru.
Yakni, saat TNI AU memesan helikopter Super Puma untuk memenuhi rencana strategis (renstra) pertahanan tahun 2009-2014. Tetapi realisasinya, TNI AU baru menerima sembilan dari 16 unit helikopter Super Puma yang dipesan.

“Walau TNI AU hanya menerima sembilan Helikopter super puma dari 16 unit yang dipesan, tapi pengiriman tidak tepat waktu sehingga mengganggu proses operasional. Dan sisa 7 unit lagi, dibiarkan saja oleh TNI AU,” ungkap Uchok.

Menurut Uchok, dari kasus-kasus diatas memperlihatkan bahwa manajemen PT. Dirgantara Indonesia kacau balau, atau amburadul. Uchok mengatakan, PT.Di bukan lagi perusahaan plat merah yang dipersiapkan sebagai perusahaan yang unggul untuk menyediakan alat-alat pertahanan.

“Tapi sekarang, sudah menjadi perusahaan plat merah yang mengecewakan dalam industri penerbangan,” pungkasnya.

Untuk diketahui, pada mulanya PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (persero) didirikan dengan nama PT. IPTN (Industri Pesawat Terbang Nurtanio). Pergantian nama dari PT.IPTN menjadi PT.DI berdasarkan akte yang dibuat dihadapan Notaris Hj. Imas Tarwiah Soedrajat SH Nomor.26 tanggal 9 oktober 2000.

Dengan perubahaan nama perusahaan dari PT.IPTN dengan PT.DI ini, diharapkan perusahaan plat merah ini punya kinerja yang baik, dan daya saing tinggi di publik.

“Namun, hanya harap hanya mimpi. Kinerja PT. DI juga sangat lambat dan mengecewakan,” tandas Uchok.

(Nailin)

http://www.aktual.com/317571-2/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

CountStrike said:


> *Berpotensi Rugikan Negara Rp8 Miliar, CBA: PT Dirgantara Indonesia Menuju Kebangkrutan
> 
> 
> Jakarta, Aktual.com* – Center for Budget Analysis (CBA) meminta Dewan Perwakilan Rakyat (DPR) RI untuk mengevaluasi dan merekomendasikan agar Direktur PT. Dirgantara Indonesia, Agus Santoso segera mengundurkan diri.
> 
> Alasannya, agar aparat hukum leluasa menyelidiki adanya potensi kerugian negara di PT. Dirgantara Indonesia sebesar Rp.8 miliar dalam 24 kasus.
> 
> “Kalau aparat hukum tidak membuka penyelidikan atas banyak kasus, maka PT. DI menuju arah kebangkrutan,” ujar Direktur CBA Uchok Sky Khadafi di Jakarta, Senin (3/10).
> 
> Selain potensi kerugian negara sebesar Rp.8 miliar, lanjut Uchok, perusahaan BUMN plat merah ini juga bakal bangkrut, lantaran adanya kewajiban PT. DI yang harus membayar denda akibat keterlambatan dalam pekerjaan. Dimana, pada audit BPK tahun 2015 ditemukan denda keterlambatan pekerjaan pengadaan barang dan jasa di TNI AL (Angkatan Laut).
> 
> “Denda yang harus dibayar oleh PT. DI sebesar Rp.3.357.999.942,” jelasnya.
> 
> Uchok menambahkan, tanda-tanda kebangkrutan lain, misalnya, pada tahun 2011, TNI AL memberikan pekerjaan pengadaan Helikopter Bell.412EF tahap II dengan nilai Rp.220 Miliar oleh PT. Dirgantara Indonesia. Dalam pekerjaan ini, PT. Dirgantara sudah dibayar Rp.212.415.954.199 atau 96 persen. Tetapi pekerjaan atau kemajuan fisik baru 20 persen.
> 
> “Uang negara mereka embat atau terima, tapi seperti males-malesan menyelesaikan pekerjaan tersebut,” ketusnya.
> 
> Kemudian, CBA juga mencatat kerugian negara dalam kasus baru.
> Yakni, saat TNI AU memesan helikopter Super Puma untuk memenuhi rencana strategis (renstra) pertahanan tahun 2009-2014. Tetapi realisasinya, TNI AU baru menerima sembilan dari 16 unit helikopter Super Puma yang dipesan.
> 
> “Walau TNI AU hanya menerima sembilan Helikopter super puma dari 16 unit yang dipesan, tapi pengiriman tidak tepat waktu sehingga mengganggu proses operasional. Dan sisa 7 unit lagi, dibiarkan saja oleh TNI AU,” ungkap Uchok.
> 
> Menurut Uchok, dari kasus-kasus diatas memperlihatkan bahwa manajemen PT. Dirgantara Indonesia kacau balau, atau amburadul. Uchok mengatakan, PT.Di bukan lagi perusahaan plat merah yang dipersiapkan sebagai perusahaan yang unggul untuk menyediakan alat-alat pertahanan.
> 
> “Tapi sekarang, sudah menjadi perusahaan plat merah yang mengecewakan dalam industri penerbangan,” pungkasnya.
> 
> Untuk diketahui, pada mulanya PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (persero) didirikan dengan nama PT. IPTN (Industri Pesawat Terbang Nurtanio). Pergantian nama dari PT.IPTN menjadi PT.DI berdasarkan akte yang dibuat dihadapan Notaris Hj. Imas Tarwiah Soedrajat SH Nomor.26 tanggal 9 oktober 2000.
> 
> Dengan perubahaan nama perusahaan dari PT.IPTN dengan PT.DI ini, diharapkan perusahaan plat merah ini punya kinerja yang baik, dan daya saing tinggi di publik.
> 
> “Namun, hanya harap hanya mimpi. Kinerja PT. DI juga sangat lambat dan mengecewakan,” tandas Uchok.
> 
> (Nailin)
> 
> http://www.aktual.com/317571-2/



Mungkin pak Silmy Karim harusnya dioper dulu ke sini....


----------



## gondes

mandala said:


> Maybe because TNI just spend money on two large exercise within a month Armada Jaya Exercise (Navy) and the upcoming Angkasa Yudha Exercise (Air Force). Both exercise includes live fire tests..





skyhigh88 said:


> Better to use the money to conduct more live exercises than military parades.
> 
> Maybe TNI should do a huge military parade once every two or three years instead of every year.



Agreed..it's better to show how destructive the weapons could be than just showing them in parade..This could add more deterent effect and could be more effective to bring more pride to Indonesian people... However, some say the parade is part of TNI's responsibility to people...



Kalazan said:


> Airforce and Navy brave old Fighter.....
> 
> View attachment 340170
> View attachment 340171



Still thinking...can these not be scrapped first? At least they can add more power for some time once we upgrade them..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

GraveDigger388 said:


> Can those VLS tubes be fitted with other types of missiles other than Yakhont?



i think it cannot, because the tube is designed to be fitted with yakhont...about size and fin shape, and must be the electronic connection.



gondes said:


> Still thinking...can these not be scrapped first? At least they can add more power for some time once we upgrade them..



Brazil doing modernization for their F5 so their plane still operational for next 10 years.., maybe for indonesian F5 condition not very well maintenanced, so our decision maker choose to replace them other than doing MLU.

In my thought, it can be modified to be drone for A to A missile target. so our pilot can doing practice to live firing the air to air missile. 

For VS frigate, it can be shifted to be bakamla inventory or to be reserved warship.

Just IMHO


----------



## Star Bugs

faries said:


> "
> From the article PT DI official said that "...However, there has been a delay in the integration and certification of the aircraft's auto-pilot system." Who must responsible for this matter?




It is still PTDI's responsibility because PAF did not buy the auto-pilot system on their own. AFAIK that system is part of the integral system of NC212i which PTDI offered. It is PTDI's responsibility to get every systems, every nuts & bolts certified by the local authorities. In this deal, PAF made contact AND contract to no other parties except PTDI, so to see that PTDI is pointing finger to other party is just PATHETIC.



skyhigh88 said:


> Better to use the money to conduct more live exercises than military parades.
> 
> Maybe TNI should do a huge military parade once every two or three years instead of every year.



Agree! Yearly parade is useless because it's not every year ANY military has a significant addition to their arsenal. TNI should instead make roadshows after some military exercises to various regions in the country. That way the people can see the hardware up-close and personal, and interact directly with the soldiers. I love seeing adults and kids having joy ride on top our tanks. People just love it. Military parades? Only VIPs get the best views.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Kalazan said:


> i think it cannot, because the tube is designed to be fitted with yakhont...about size and fin shape, and must be the electronic connection.
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil doing modernization for their F5 so their plane still operational for next 10 years.., maybe for indonesian F5 condition not very well maintenanced, so our decision maker choose to replace them other than doing MLU.
> 
> In my thought, it can be modified to be drone for A to A missile target. so our pilot can doing practice to live firing the air to air missile.
> 
> For VS frigate, it can be shifted to be bakamla inventory or to be reserved warship.
> 
> Just IMHO



the number of F-5 airframe is not sufficient to made upgrading cost feasible


----------



## Nike

Dokumentasi anggota TNI AD dari Kodim 0613 Ciamis menunjukkan cara kerja dan penggunaan senjata kepada pelajar pada pameran Alat Utama Sistim Persenjataan, di SMA 2 Ciamis, Jawa Barat, Kamis (4/2). Alustista yang dipamerakan dilingkungan sekolah itu untuk mendekatkan institusi TNI dengan masyarakat, serta menjelaskan nilai-nilai kebangsaan, nasioanalisme dan dunia kemiliteran kepada pelajar. (ANTARA FOTO/Adeng Bustomi)


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia to conduct largest-ever military exercises in South China Sea*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
03 October 2016






The Todak-class (PB 57) missile craft KRI Layang will fire Chinese-made C-802 anti-ship missiles at a repeat of 'Armada Jaya' in October 2016. Source: TNI-AL
*Key Points*

Indonesia is conducting its largest ever military exercises in the South China Sea
Drills will include attempts to fire another China-made missile after recent failures
The Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) will conduct a series of large scale military exercises that will involve all three service branches in the Natuna Islands region in the South China Sea, sources at the TNI's headquarters told _IHS Jane's_ on 3 October.

The exercise will start from 6 October and will begin with a drill involving Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Udara's, or TNI-AU's) fighter jets, transport aircraft, utility helicopters, and ground special forces in an exercise known as 'Angkasa Yudha'.

The drill will simulate an air raid and the seizure of a captured runway, and will take place on Pulau Natuna Besar. The island lies close to the 'nine-dashed' line demarcation that has been unilaterally declared by Beijing as part of its territory. Angkasa Yudha was originally planned to take place on Belitung Island, in Eastern Sumatra, but it has been moved to the Natuna islands region for reasons that have not officially been made clear.

The air serials will be followed by a repeat of Exercise 'Armada Jaya', which took place earlier in September 2016. Like Angkasa Yudha, the drills will also be conducted in and around waters of the Natuna Islands region.

_IHS Jane's_ understands that TNI chief General Gatot Nurmantyo has ordered for 'Armada Jaya' to be repeated after attempts to successfully launch Chinese-made C-705 anti-ship missiles during the serial failed.

For the repeat exercise, the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) will attempt to launch a C-802 anti-ship missile, which has also been acquired from China, from the Todak-class missile attack craft KRI _Layang_ (805).

This will be followed by land-based exercises that will be undertaken by the Indonesian Army on the same island.

http://www.janes.com/article/64248/...st-ever-military-exercises-in-south-china-sea

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kababayan88

skyhigh88 said:


> Better to use the money to conduct more live exercises than military parades.
> 
> Maybe TNI should do a huge military parade once every two or three years instead of every year.



Agreed



mandala said:


> Wulung UAV. Credit to Teguh Imawan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/24tWxFJQrx/



How I wish there is a missile installed in front of this camera.

do you think guys its possible?

*Philippines, Indonesia, Malaysia agree on joint air patrols*

The defense ministers of the Philippines, Indonesia and Malaysia have agreed to explore joint air patrols during their trilateral meeting in Hawaii for the Asean-US Dialogue.

“The three ministers agreed to explore joint air patrols even while their respective armed forces are finalizing the parameters for maritime patrol in the agreed upon transit corridor in what the three countries consider as maritime areas of common concern,” the Department of National Defense (DND) said in a statement on Monday.

Last month, the three countries signed a document on standard operating procedures for trilateral maritime cooperation to secure regional waters.

The agreement to launch joint patrol in the seas after an increase of kidnappings led by the Abu Sayyaf this year.

“Primarily driven by the need to address the rising incidents of armed robbery at sea, kidnapping and piracy in the three countries’ areas of common concern, the trilateral meeting has evolved to be a platform for the defense ministers to address other emerging common concerns to include violent extremism,” the DND said.

“The phenomenon of returning fighters from the conflict in the Middle East could eventually create security challenges for the three countries, something which the ministers recognized and hence their decision to further get their act together,” it added.

Source: http://globalnation.inquirer.net/14...ysia-agree-on-joint-air-patrols#ixzz4M1zUBfGE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Natuna is ready for war, the preparation for 2016 Joint exercise is being completed

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

Gemuruh mesin jet pesawat tempur memenuhi angkasa kawasan Natuna, Kepulauan Riau. Sejak Senin (03/10) pagi, para prajurit udara ini telah berlatih dalam rangka manuver lapangan latihan puncak TNI AU, Angkasa Yudha 2016. Untuk latihan ini, TNI AU mengerahkan hampir seluruh arsenal miliknya, mulai dari F-16, Su-27/30, Hawk 100/200, T-50 dan Super Tucano.

Tidak ketinggalan tentunya Hercules yang nantinya akan membawa pasukan penerjun payung, serta Helikopter Super Puma yang akan memerankan skenario Combat SAR. Salah satu alutsista terbaru yang diuji coba adalah meriam pertahanan udara, Skyshield. Bahkan pada hari minggu kemarin, meriam ini sempat diuji tembakan. Sebelum menyaksikan puncak Angkasa Yudha yang rencananya akan berlangsung pada 6 Oktober nanti, simak foto-foto persiapannya berikut ini

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

madokafc said:


> Natuna is ready for war, the preparation for 2016 Joint exercise is being completed



size comparison

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kalazan

*Skenario Angkasa Yudha 2016 di Natuna*
October 3, 2016




Su-30MK2 Skadron Udara 11. Sumber gambar: Penlanud Iswahjudi
Natuna, Kepulauan Riau, dipilih sebagai tempat dilaksanakannya Latihan Puncak TNI AU “Angkasa Yudha” 2016 pada Kamis (6/10) mendatang. Puluhan pesawat tempur telah disiagakan guna menghancurkan berbagai sasaran pengeboman. “Total ada 73 pesawat TNI AU dikerahkan, baik pesawat tempur, pesawat angkut, helikopter, pesawat terbang tanpa awak (PTTA), maupun pesawat VIP/VVIP,” ujar Direktur Latihan Angkasa Yudha 2016 yang juga Panglima Komando Operasi Angkatan Udara I, Marsekal Muda TNI Yuyu Sutisna di Lanud Ranai, Natuna, Senin (3/10).

Yuyu Sutisna menjelaskan hal tersebut di hadapan Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo yang didampingi KSAU Marsekal TNI Agus Supriatna, KSAD Jenderal TNI Mulyono, KSAL Laksamana TNI Ade Sopandi, dan para pejabat lainnya. Panglima TNI dan rombongan melakukan kunjungan ke Natuna dalam rangka peninjauan persiapan latihan puncak TNI AU yang akan disaksikan oleh Presiden RI Joko Widodo.




F-16 Fighting Falcon TNI AU saat latihan di Lanud Iswahjudi. Sumber gambar: Penlanud Iswahjudi
Dirlat Angkasa Yudha 2016 lebih jauh menjabarkan, pesawat tempur TNI AU yang akan dikerahkan dalam latihan kali ini adalah Su-27/30 (Skadron Udara 11), F-16 (Skadron Udara 3 dan 16), Hawk 109/209 (Skadron Udara 1 dan 12), T-50i _Golden Eagle_ (Skadron Udara 15), dan EMB-314 _Super Tucano_ (Skadron Udara 21). Pesawat tempur dan pesawat-pesawat lainnya ditempatkan di beberapa pangkalan aju, tempat mereka melaksanakan penerbangan untuk mencapai sasaran di Natuna. “Ada yang di Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma Jakarta, Lanud Supadio Pontianak, Bandara Hang Nadim Batam, dan Lanud Ranai Natuna,” jelas Yuyu Sutisna, alumni Akademi Angkatan Udara tahun 1986.




T-50i Golden Eagle Skadron Udara 15. Sumber gambar: Penlanud Iswahjudi
Di Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma, disiagakan pesawat C-130 _Hercules_. Di Lanud Supadio pesawat EMB-314 _Super Tucano_, C-295, dan helikopter SA-330 _Puma_. Di Batam disiagakan pesawat Su-27/30 dan helikopter SA-330 _Puma_. Sementara di Lanud Ranai ditempatkan Su-27/30, F-16, T-50i, Hawk 109/209, EMB-314, helikopter NAS-332 _Super Puma_, C212, dan PTTA (Skadron Udara 51).

Yuyu juga menjelaskan mengenai skenario latihan Angkasa Yudha 2016. Antara lain akan dilaksanakan pertempuran udara, operasi serangan udara strategis (OSUS), operasi lawan udara ofensif (OLUO), serangan udara langsung (SUL), bantuan tembakan udara (BTU), dan penerjunan logistik berupa _cargo delivery system_ (CDS) maupun _heli box_.




C-130 Hercules TNI AU. Sumber gambar: Istimewa
Tidak hanya pesawat yang akan unjuk kemampuan, TNI AU juga akan menerjunkan ratusan prajurit Baret Jingga, Korp Pasukan Khas (Korpaskhas) TNI AU. Mereka akan melaksanakan penerjunan pengendalian tempur (Dalpur), operasi perebutan dan pengendalian pangkalan udara (OP3U), _air landed_, dan pertahanan udara titik menggunakan merian Oerlikon_Skyshield_ serta rudal QW-3 yang akan menghancurkan sasaran di udara. “Korpaskhas juga akan melaksanakan SAR Tempur,” papar Yuyu Sutisna.




Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo didampingi para Kepala Staf Angkatan saat melaksanakan peninjauan Latihan Angkasa Yudha 2016 di Natuna, Senin (3/10). Sumber gambar: Dispenau
Usai menyimak paparan Dirlat Angkasa Yudha 2016, Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo kemudian memberikan arahan. Dikatakan, pelaksanaan latihan puncak TNI AU kali ini akan disaksikan oleh Presiden Joko Widodo. “Agar disiapkan segala sesuatunya dengan baik, seperti target pengeboman yang akan menjadi target sasaran pesawat tempur. Pihak TNI AU juga agar berkoordinasi dengan pihak Sekretariat Kepresidenan,” ujar Panglima TNI.

Ditambahkan, selain Presiden RI, akan turut menyaksikan latihan ini adalah para menteri, anggota DPR/MPR RI, pejabat pemerintahan daerah, para pejabat TNI, dan undangan.

angkasa.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GraveDigger388

Our Air Force should start to apply SEADS scenarios in excercises...


----------



## skyhigh88

*South China Sea Conflict: Indonesia, New Zealand, Australia, Malaysia, Singapore and Britain Plan War Games*
BY CRISTINA SILVA
@CRISTYMSILVA ON 10/03/16 AT 12:32 PM
*INTERNATIONAL BUSINESS TIMES*

*Military officials from New Zealand, Australia, Malaysia, Singapore and Britain are holding exercises in the South China Sea* this month in the latest *display of force aimed at telling Beijing to back off* on its claims to the disputed territory, one of the world's most important shipping routes.

The three-week, multinational exercise known as *"Exercise Bersama Lima" will include navy, army and air force servicemen from the participating nations.* Officials said *the event organized by Singapore is aimed at regional security and disaster relief support*, according to media reports.

The countries make up the *Five Power Defense Arrangements military pact*, which requires members to consult each other and take action if there is an armed attack on Malaysia or Singapore.

*Indonesia's armed forced also plan to hold large scale military exercises this month with all of its three service branches in the Natuna Islands region in the South China Sea.*

Growing tensions between China and its neighboring nations, which are backed up by the U.S., have sparked concern about a looming conflict in the region over the disputed waterway. China has increasingly sent more heavily armed coast guard vessels to patrol the shipping lane that carries up to $5 trillion in trade every year. An arbitration court in the Hague in July ruled that China did not have territorial claims, but Beijing said it did not recognize the decision.

"The risk of conflict in the South China Sea is significant," the Council on Foreign Relations concluded in a recent report. "China, Taiwan, Vietnam, Malaysia, Brunei, and the Philippines have competing territorial and jurisdictional claims, particularly over rights to exploit the region's possibly extensive reserves of oil and gas. Freedom of navigation in the region is also a contentious issue, especially between the United States and China over the right of U.S. military vessels to operate in China's two-hundred-mile exclusive economic zone."

http://www.ibtimes.com/south-china-...-australia-malaysia-singapore-britain-2425483

Maybe soon it will be *"Exercise Bersama Enam" or "Exercise Bersama Lima plus One"*? Since we currently have the same interest.


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army KH-178 105mm Howitzer. Credit to Williams Schance.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BKrvgOQg9q2/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes

skyhigh88 said:


> *South China Sea Conflict: Indonesia, New Zealand, Australia, Malaysia, Singapore and Britain Plan War Games*
> BY CRISTINA SILVA
> @CRISTYMSILVA ON 10/03/16 AT 12:32 PM
> *INTERNATIONAL BUSINESS TIMES*
> 
> *Military officials from New Zealand, Australia, Malaysia, Singapore and Britain are holding exercises in the South China Sea* this month in the latest *display of force aimed at telling Beijing to back off* on its claims to the disputed territory, one of the world's most important shipping routes.
> 
> The three-week, multinational exercise known as *"Exercise Bersama Lima" will include navy, army and air force servicemen from the participating nations.* Officials said *the event organized by Singapore is aimed at regional security and disaster relief support*, according to media reports.
> 
> The countries make up the *Five Power Defense Arrangements military pact*, which requires members to consult each other and take action if there is an armed attack on Malaysia or Singapore.
> 
> *Indonesia's armed forced also plan to hold large scale military exercises this month with all of its three service branches in the Natuna Islands region in the South China Sea.*
> 
> Growing tensions between China and its neighboring nations, which are backed up by the U.S., have sparked concern about a looming conflict in the region over the disputed waterway. China has increasingly sent more heavily armed coast guard vessels to patrol the shipping lane that carries up to $5 trillion in trade every year. An arbitration court in the Hague in July ruled that China did not have territorial claims, but Beijing said it did not recognize the decision.
> 
> "The risk of conflict in the South China Sea is significant," the Council on Foreign Relations concluded in a recent report. "China, Taiwan, Vietnam, Malaysia, Brunei, and the Philippines have competing territorial and jurisdictional claims, particularly over rights to exploit the region's possibly extensive reserves of oil and gas. Freedom of navigation in the region is also a contentious issue, especially between the United States and China over the right of U.S. military vessels to operate in China's two-hundred-mile exclusive economic zone."
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com/south-china-...-australia-malaysia-singapore-britain-2425483
> 
> Maybe soon it will be *"Exercise Bersama Enam" or "Exercise Bersama Lima plus One"*? Since we currently have the same interest.



Wow...Hot..hot...superr hott.... Let's wait for Vietnam, Taiwan, Phillipines and Brunei do another exercise..this is one of famous hot spots in the world...

Just wonder what the Chinese submarines will do under there during the exercise...hehe..don't forget the satellite...


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

RBS 70

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Natuna Island SCS

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> "From the article PT DI official said that "...However, there has been a delay in the integration and certification of the aircraft's auto-pilot system." Who must responsible for this matter?




- 27 March 2013 -

Airbus Military and PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) have signed an agreement covering the development plan for the NC212i light utility transport aircraft. ...

Under the terms of the agreement, the companies will be long-term, risk-sharing partners with engineering and manufacturing being led by PT DI, supported by Airbus Military, and _certification being an Airbus Military responsibility_. The aircraft will be delivered from Bandung, in Indonesia and will be promoted and supported by PT DI and Airbus Military teams worldwide.

_Airbus Group_

- October 21, 2014 -

_Airbus Defence & Space has selected the Genesys Aerosystems S-TEC 5000 digital autopilot_ for installation in the NC212i light transport aircraft. ...

The S-TEC 5000 will be certified to DO-178 Level A and DO-160 performance and environmental standards applicable to the NC212i and other military, special-mission and multi-use transport aircraft. _Airbus Defence & Space plans to complete certification of the S-TEC 5000 in the NC212i in early 2016._

_Skies Magazine_




skyhigh88 said:


> Maybe soon it will be _"Exercise Bersama Enam" or "Exercise Bersama Lima plus One"_? Since we currently have the same interest.



>>> Don't hold your breath...

Gatot: TNI Tak Akan Latihan dengan Negara Manapun di Laut Cina Selatan
Panglima TNI Jenderal Gatot Nurmantyo memastikan pihaknya tak akan menggelar latihan dengan tentara dari manapun di wilayah Laut Cina Selatan. "Dalam konteks Laut Cina Selatan, TNI tidak akan melaksanakan latihan dengan negara manapun di Laut Cina Selatan" 

Menurut Gatot, hal itu sudah menjadi kebijakan pemerintah Indonesia untuk menjaga perdamaian dan stabilitas di wilayah tersebut. Gatot pun mengimbau agar tak ada pihak-pihak yang justru meningkatkan instabilitas.

_http://news.detik.com/berita/d-3313...an-dengan-negara-manapun-di-laut-cina-selatan_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKRI

*Oerlikon skyshield Paskhas TNI AU , Ranai AFB Natuna islands*
*









(paskhas.mil.id)*

Dogfight Sukhoi Su-27/30 and F-16 TNI AU Rehearsal Peak Angkasa Yudha 2016 in Natuna

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force Angkasa Yudha 2016 Exercise.
















http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/a...et-jet-tempur-tni-au-mulai-beraksi-di-natuna/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## faries

A number of Sukhoi fighter jets pilot after doing preparation for Angkasa Yudha AF Exercise at Hang Nadim Airport, Batam, Riau Islands, Monday (03/10/2016).
Photo: Teguh Prihatna / Sindonews

https://www.facebook.com/lembagakeris/photos/pcb.957378391037171/957378131037197/?type=3&theater







T-50 fighter aircraft of Indonesia Air Force took off in Ranai Airbase in order to Angkasa Yudha Exercise

Photo: Aulia Rahman
https://www.facebook.com/lembagaker...1276675314017/957432461031764/?type=3&theater


*TNI AU's Drone Will Patrol Border in Atambua
*






REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, KUPANG - Air Force Headquarters will put drones or unmanned aircraft in the region of the border with the Democratic Republic of Timor Leste (East Timor), Atambua. The goal is to help patrol supervising the area and prevent smuggling.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## patu

Good choise based from our good will to keep and promote peaces


----------



## faries

"Never look down on a medic, because one day you maybe looking up at one...."
------------------------------------------------
Indonesian Army Kopassus Special Warfare Medical Group-A

Photo credit : drreja
https://www.facebook.com/7622574837...395809082861/1209395679082874/?type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

faries said:


> "Never look down on a medic, because one day you maybe looking up at one...."
> ------------------------------------------------
> Indonesian Army Kopassus Special Warfare Medical Group-A
> 
> Photo credit : drreja



The ambulance looks old and vulnerable, should use modified Anoa or Komodo instead. Easily riddled with small arms fire and mortar shrapnel


----------



## mandala

Happy TNI 71st Anniversary. Credit to ran_patricco.






http://www.lakako.com/post/BLKji-nh3mh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> The ambulance looks old and vulnerable, should use modified Anoa or Komodo instead. Easily riddled with small arms fire and mortar shrapnel



Agree with you. Old Nissan Patrol is out of date platform and don't have adequate protection.


----------



## Marhaenisme

faries said:


> Agree with you. Old Nissan Patrol is out of date platform and don't have adequate protection.



In my opinion maybe kopassus need to add more of numbers their caspir for ambulance just like this pic...


----------



## mandala

PT PAL Submarine Production Facility Construction Progress. Credit to Pupung Puad Hasan.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BLK2bnODR8K/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NKRI

*KRI Sultan Hasanuddin-366 at Eastern Fleet Command after Kakadau Exercise 2016




















(dispenarmatim)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

A convoy of transporters carrying Indonesian Army Marder IFVs. Credit to Reza Restu Pratama.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BLK8wAXhHfG/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Modern look from the inside of the new Indonesian Submarine, KRI Nagapasa (403)

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

New VIP Aircraft for AirForce

Ex Lion Air

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Greek Navy U-214 Sero 400 Periscope same as KRI Nagapasa (403) periscope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

EC 120 Colibri of Indonesian Army? Credit to wa1her at Formil Kaskus



pr1v4t33r said:


> Modern look from the inside of the new Indonesian Submarine, KRI Nagapasa (403)
> View attachment 340851


















CASSIDIAN OPTRONICS’ SERO 400. Beautiful periscope.
http://cadefence.com/psim/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

*Russian Language Must Be Mastered by Air Force Squadron 14 AFB Iswahjudi (IWJ) Crew*






Head of Air Force Education (Kadisdikau) Air Commodore TNI H. Haryono, Msc., Officially opened a Foreign Language Intensive Course (Kiba) of Russia, in the School of Languages (SESA) Iswahjudi Skadik 505 Wingdikum on Monday (03.10.16).

*In his opening Kadisdikau said that Russia Kiba course this is a crash course in responding to the needs of the Air Force that with the coming of the Air Force defense equipment such as Sukhoi 35 aircraft which will strengthen the defense equipment and as part of a major component in maintaining national airspace.*

Furthermore Kadisdikau affirmed as one of the efforts in preparing the human resources in the manning of defense equipment, Disdikau always coordinate with units above and beyond education institutions, namely the Air Force Institute of International Languages Faculty of Humanities, University of Indonesia.

"To our course participants can optimize the time, the opportunity and the trust placed in the Air Force for 3 (three) months ahead to implement this Russian language course", said Kadisdikau.

The first wave of Russian Kiba Course was attended by 40 people consisting of 6 First Officer, 32 NCO and two enlisted men all came from Air Squadron 14 Iswahjudi AFB. According to plan the course Kiba Russia followed 84 people, held for 3 waves, the waves of the first 40 people in Sesa Iswahjudi Air Force Base, a second wave followed by four officers, Airmen conducted in Sesa Lanud Hasanuddin Makassar and third wave followed by 40 people will be held at the school Sesa Iswahjudi AFB.

Opening of a Foreign Language Intensive Course (Kiba) of Russia, in the School of Languages (SESA) Iswahjudi Air Force Base, attended Kadisops Lanud IWJ Colonel Pilot Setiawan, Kadislog Lanud IWJ Colonel Tek A.R. Panca, S.E., Kadispers Lanud IWJ Arwani Colonel Pilot, Pilot Colonel Danwingdikum Zulfahmi, S. Sos., Dansesa Iswahjudi, Major Sus Warsito Sidi, Spd.

https://tni-au.mil.id/berita/bahasa-rusia-harus-dikuasi-crew-skadron-udara-14-lanud-iwj

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

Type 209 with a hint of Type 214 flavor


----------



## Chakrabirawa

faries said:


> *Russian Language Must Be Mastered by Air Force Squadron 14 AFB Iswahjudi (IWJ) Crew*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head of Air Force Education (Kadisdikau) Air Commodore TNI H. Haryono, Msc., Officially opened a Foreign Language Intensive Course (Kiba) of Russia, in the School of Languages (SESA) Iswahjudi Skadik 505 Wingdikum on Monday (03.10.16).
> 
> *In his opening Kadisdikau said that Russia Kiba course this is a crash course in responding to the needs of the Air Force that with the coming of the Air Force defense equipment such as Sukhoi 35 aircraft which will strengthen the defense equipment and as part of a major component in maintaining national airspace.*
> 
> Furthermore Kadisdikau affirmed as one of the efforts in preparing the human resources in the manning of defense equipment, Disdikau always coordinate with units above and beyond education institutions, namely the Air Force Institute of International Languages Faculty of Humanities, University of Indonesia.
> 
> "To our course participants can optimize the time, the opportunity and the trust placed in the Air Force for 3 (three) months ahead to implement this Russian language course", said Kadisdikau.
> 
> The first wave of Russian Kiba Course was attended by 40 people consisting of 6 First Officer, 32 NCO and two enlisted men all came from Air Squadron 14 Iswahjudi AFB. According to plan the course Kiba Russia followed 84 people, held for 3 waves, the waves of the first 40 people in Sesa Iswahjudi Air Force Base, a second wave followed by four officers, Airmen conducted in Sesa Lanud Hasanuddin Makassar and third wave followed by 40 people will be held at the school Sesa Iswahjudi AFB.
> 
> Opening of a Foreign Language Intensive Course (Kiba) of Russia, in the School of Languages (SESA) Iswahjudi Air Force Base, attended Kadisops Lanud IWJ Colonel Pilot Setiawan, Kadislog Lanud IWJ Colonel Tek A.R. Panca, S.E., Kadispers Lanud IWJ Arwani Colonel Pilot, Pilot Colonel Danwingdikum Zulfahmi, S. Sos., Dansesa Iswahjudi, Major Sus Warsito Sidi, Spd.



Is... is this an obvious clue?
@Su-35SM3 Flanker-N dude, what'd you say?
Something is off... Shouldn't the one in need to learn Russian is the crews of Makassar AFB since previous Sukhois are all stationed there?
Iswahjudi is filled by F-16s. Hmm...


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Angkasa Yudha 2016

@IMF

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GraveDigger388

faries said:


> *Russian Language Must Be Mastered by Air Force Squadron 14 AFB Iswahjudi (IWJ) Crew*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head of Air Force Education (Kadisdikau) Air Commodore TNI H. Haryono, Msc., Officially opened a Foreign Language Intensive Course (Kiba) of Russia, in the School of Languages (SESA) Iswahjudi Skadik 505 Wingdikum on Monday (03.10.16).
> 
> *In his opening Kadisdikau said that Russia Kiba course this is a crash course in responding to the needs of the Air Force that with the coming of the Air Force defense equipment such as Sukhoi 35 aircraft which will strengthen the defense equipment and as part of a major component in maintaining national airspace.*
> 
> Furthermore Kadisdikau affirmed as one of the efforts in preparing the human resources in the manning of defense equipment, Disdikau always coordinate with units above and beyond education institutions, namely the Air Force Institute of International Languages Faculty of Humanities, University of Indonesia.
> 
> "To our course participants can optimize the time, the opportunity and the trust placed in the Air Force for 3 (three) months ahead to implement this Russian language course", said Kadisdikau.
> 
> The first wave of Russian Kiba Course was attended by 40 people consisting of 6 First Officer, 32 NCO and two enlisted men all came from Air Squadron 14 Iswahjudi AFB. According to plan the course Kiba Russia followed 84 people, held for 3 waves, the waves of the first 40 people in Sesa Iswahjudi Air Force Base, a second wave followed by four officers, Airmen conducted in Sesa Lanud Hasanuddin Makassar and third wave followed by 40 people will be held at the school Sesa Iswahjudi AFB.
> 
> Opening of a Foreign Language Intensive Course (Kiba) of Russia, in the School of Languages (SESA) Iswahjudi Air Force Base, attended Kadisops Lanud IWJ Colonel Pilot Setiawan, Kadislog Lanud IWJ Colonel Tek A.R. Panca, S.E., Kadispers Lanud IWJ Arwani Colonel Pilot, Pilot Colonel Danwingdikum Zulfahmi, S. Sos., Dansesa Iswahjudi, Major Sus Warsito Sidi, Spd.
> 
> https://tni-au.mil.id/berita/bahasa-rusia-harus-dikuasi-crew-skadron-udara-14-lanud-iwj



Something is going on or..... Is it just another "just in case" program?


----------



## initial_d

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Type 209 with a hint of Type 214 flavor


type 209 chang bogo with type 214 different only in AIP, the rest are simmilar, need to know that our new type 209 are very different from our old type 209 cakra/nenggala class, so who ever said that our new type 209 Nagapasa an alley dog he/she are dead wrong, our new type 209 are a Pitbull ready to guard the mother land.



GraveDigger388 said:


> Something is going on or..... Is it just another "just in case" program?


not just in case, i think the deal for Su-35 are fix

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Yonarmed 16/Komposit Ngabang, West Kalimantan, get their hands on KH179 155 mm howitzer







initial_d said:


> so who ever said that our new type 209 Nagapasa an alley dog he/she are dead wrong, our new type 209 are a Pitbull ready to guard the mother land.



The best part of the deal is that they will be bred domestically.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marhaenisme

*71th TNI Birthday ceremony from Aceh, Jakarta, and Bali province.
*
*Credit : Airmen Twitter @TNI_AU *

*



*
*Aceh province*

*



*
*Jakarta province*

*



*
*Bali province*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

Launch of S-75 Dvina surface to air missile system in Indonesia circa 1960's




#Angkasayudha2016

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia's PT Pindad secures funds to upgrade production facilities*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
06 October 2016

State-owned Indonesian firm PT Pindad, a land systems specialist, has said it will modernise some of its production facilities to meet growing demands from the Indonesian National Armed Forces (TNI).

The state-funded modernisation programme will focus on building new manufacturing units as well as upgrading some existing plants, according to a statement from the Bandung-based company on 5 October.

State funding will support the construction of production lines for small- and large-calibre munitions and the further development of production facilities for military vehicles and weapons, said PT Pindad's newly appointed president, Abraham Mose, in the statement.

Efforts to develop new products will also receive funding.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(128 of 345 words)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Angkasa Yudha 2016, Natuna.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

*Indonesia holds military drill around its islands in South China Sea*

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...h-china-sea/story-ZRhI5NRgMslWnnfWYldZ2L.html

*AFP, Jakarta*
Updated: Oct 07, 2016 01:48 IST
The Indonesian air force Thursday held a major exercise around its islands in the South China Sea where there have been clashes with Chinese vessels in waters claimed by Beijing.

Thousands of personnel as well as F-16, Sukhoi and Hercules planes took part in the drill around the remote Natuna islands in the far northwest of the archipelago, with President Joko Widodo in attendance.

Military spokesman Tatang Sulaiman said the exercise was aimed at making preparations in case of potential threats and to “face challenges”.

“We are conducting this exercise so that if there is an operation in this area, we know what to do,” he said.

Chinese fishing and coastguard vessels have been embroiled in repeated confrontations with Indonesian patrol boats and navy ships in waters around the Natunas this year, sharply raising tensions between Jakarta and Beijing.

Indonesia is bolstering its defences around the Natunas -- a remote scattering of islands, home to rich fishing grounds -- and plans to deploy extra warships, fighter jets and surface-to-air missiles.

Unlike some of its Southeast Asian neighbours, Jakarta has long maintained it has no maritime disputes with Beijing in the South China Sea and does not contest ownership of reefs or islets there.

But Beijing’s expansive claims in the sea overlap Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone -- waters where a state has the right to exploit resources -- around the Natunas.

China has defended its incursions into Indonesian waters around the islands, saying its trawlers are operating in “traditional Chinese fishing grounds”. But Jakarta disputes this.

Widodo flew to the Natunas early Thursday to watch the air force drill, inspect weapons systems and observe the development of the fishing industry, his second visit to the islands in recent months.

In June he toured the islands on a warship to send a strong message to China to respect Indonesian sovereignty.

Beijing asserts sovereignty over almost the entire, resource-rich South China Sea.

In July a UN-backed tribunal in The Hague ruled against China’s claims, finding in favour of a challenge from the Philippines which has long-running territorial disputes with Beijing in the waters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

This picture confused me for a second.....Mr. Gatot has a twin?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

*Angkasa Yudha Exercise 2016*
Ranai Airbase, Natuna, Riau Islands Province, Indonesia
Published on Oct 6, 2016
by *Ministry of State Secretariat of the Republic of Indonesia*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> This picture confused me for a second.....Mr. Gatot has a twin?



...
I would too, if only you haven't said it first ..


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Bugs

Marhaenisme said:


> *71th TNI Birthday ceremony from Aceh, Jakarta, and Bali province.
> *
> *Credit : Airmen Twitter @TNI_AU *
> 
> *
> View attachment 341119
> *
> *Aceh province*
> 
> *
> View attachment 341120
> *
> *Jakarta province*
> 
> *
> View attachment 341121
> *
> *Bali province*



The Indonesian Armed Forces / TNI has been a staunch supporter of anti illegal-logging, anti illegal-fishing, and anti wildlife poaching in Indonesia. This beautiful elephant - with that beautiful tusk - seems to offer a tribute to a TNI officer on-behalf of Indonesia's wildlife . I love this picture.


----------



## mandala

Edited B&W pic of the Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBT. Original pic by Ardhito Hadyan Ramadhan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marhaenisme

*NATUNA ISLAND : INDONESIAN AIR FORCE EXERCISE ANGKASA YUDHA 2016*

ARC.WEB.ID

Target drone





Su 30MK2i, T-50i, Hawk 209, SuperTucano, Uav Aerostar





Super Puma and EC 725 in SAR action





View from inside 






Super puma presidential and VVIP chopper






Su 27/30 TNI AU showing its armament





Su 30 MK2i take off





Oerlickon skyshield in action

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Marhaenisme

ARC.WEB.ID 

Chiron VSHORAD missile





F16 52ID flying above skyshield





F16 52ID droping unguided bom





F16 cockpit view 





C 130-H drop PASKHAS paratroppers in action

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Aerostar UAV.











http://batamnews.co.id/berita-16811-jokowi-tinjau-area-pangkalan-militer-terbesar-di-natuna.html
http://arc.web.id/berita/47-tni-au15/753-air-war-over-natuna

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## faries

Rustem Khamitov has met with Ambassador of Indonesia to Russia Mohammad Wahid Supriyadi

UFA, 6 October 2016. /Bashinform News Agency, Alexander Smirnov/. On October 5, the Head of Bashkortostan Rustem Khamitov met with the Ambassador Extraordinary and Plenipotentiary of the Republic of Indonesia in the Russian Federation Mohammad Wahid Supriyadi at the House of the Republic. The sides discussed prospects of cooperation in the industrial, trade, economic, scientific and cultural spheres.

“We have joined this work on establishing relations with the regions of Indonesia at the republican level. The first contacts with the province of West Java are now considered. We should be more active in establishing the relationship between our countries business”, said Rustem Khamitov.

According to the Head of the Republic, the cooperation can be developed in the field of oil production, oil refining, mechanical engineering, mining, and agriculture.

“In addition, we need to establish cultural and humanitarian cooperation. We need to discuss the issues of education, training students from Indonesia in our universities, and vice versa,” Rustem Khamitov said.

*Speaking about cooperation in the sphere of industry, the Indonesian Ambassador said that currently negotiations on purchasing eight aircrafts Su-35 were conducted, which engines were assembled in Ufa.*

“Also, we would like to purchase helicopters in Russia. In West Java there are a lot of islands, there is a high demand for them,” said Mohammad Wahid Supriyadi.

The Indonesian Ambassador also said that during his visit to Ufa State Petroleum Technological University, a possibility of cooperation with the Technical University in Bandung, West Java's capital was discussed.

“We can start cooperation with signing of an agreement between the chambers of commerce of our regions. Then we can proceed to education, to collaborate in this sphere. And in the future we can enter into an agreement between the two regions. This issue will be discussed with the Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Moscow”, said Mohammad Wahid Supriyadi. “As a result of our meeting, we will prepare an official letter addressed to the Governor of West Java. We will indicate those interesting aspects in it, on which we can establish friendly ties.”

The volume of foreign trade turnover of Bashkortostan with Indonesia amounted to US $ 1.5 million in 2015, with the bulk of this amount accounted for exports.

Among the exported products from Bashkortostan there is synthetic rubber, crude sulfur, turbojet engines and monophenols. The main import positions are leather products, hardware, garments and other products.

http://www.bashinform.ru/eng/905206/#ixzz4MNMIQ14Q

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marhaenisme

Star Bugs said:


> The Indonesian Armed Forces / TNI has been a staunch supporter of anti illegal-logging, anti illegal-fishing, and anti wildlife poaching in Indonesia. This beautiful elephant - with that beautiful tusk - seems to offer a tribute to a TNI officer on-behalf of Indonesia's wildlife . I love this picture.



Just added what you missing hehe...TNI also support the The Indonesias Ministry of Environment and Forestry for routine patrol with anti fireforest taskforce and also become firefigthers in peatlands of Sumatera and Kalimantan.


----------



## mandala



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Bima Suci construction progress at Freire Shipyard




_https://twitter.com/freireshipyard_

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Marine Amphibious Recon. Credit to Mustafa W.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BLPkrDgj0r4/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia's PT Pindad secures funds to upgrade production facilities*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
06 October 2016




State-owned Indonesian firm PT Pindad, a land systems specialist, has said it will modernise some of its production facilities to meet growing demands from the Indonesian National Armed Forces (TNI).

The state-funded modernisation programme will focus on building new manufacturing units as well as upgrading some existing plants, according to a statement from the Bandung-based company on 5 October.

State funding will support the construction of production lines for small- and large-calibre munitions and the further development of production facilities for military vehicles and weapons, said PT Pindad's newly appointed president, Abraham Mose, in the statement.

Efforts to develop new products will also receive funding.

http://www.janes.com/article/64394/...ecures-funds-to-upgrade-production-facilities

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## afiq0110

http://m.detik.com/finance/industri...-industri-senjata-dan-alat-tempur-dengan-ceko

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*New fighter jets to boost Kupang airbase security*
Jumat, 7 Oktober 2016 08:40 WIB | 888 Views

Kupang, E Nusa Tenggara (ANTARA News) - Four Sukhoi-type fighter jets will soon be stationed at El Tari airbase in Kupang, East Nusa Tenggara (NTT), to help support security operations in the eastern region.

"Right now, we are still building a new hangar to accommodate the arrival of several Sukhoi planes in NTT," Chief of the El Tari airbase Col. Jorry S. Koloay said here on Thursday.

He explained that the development of the hangar at El Tari is a five-year-long program introduced by the Defense Forces (TNI) headquarters.

In addition to the defense system equipment, a number of personnel will also be added to the airbase to maintain the aircraft, he remarked.

Col. Koloay said the decision to station a number of fighter jets in the capital of NTT was made in view of the position of the province, which borders two foreign countries, Timor Leste and Australia.

"We border Timor Leste and Australia and the province has a lot of small outlying islands, so the presence of these war planes will help secure these areas," he noted.

He said TNI headquarters hoped the El Tari airbase would become the main air base for the countrys southern region. 

Apart from stationing the Sukhois and employing more personnel, air defense in NTT will continue to be enhanced, Koloay stated, adding that the TNI plans to build a radar unit in Southwest Sumba to ensure full coverage for air defense in NTT and West Nusa Tenggara.

"To make El Tari an airbase in the southern part of Indonesia, a radar unit must also be built in NTT," the former commander of the Sam Ratulangi airbase in Manado, North Sulawesi, remarked.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107091/new-fighter-jets-to-boost-kupang-airbase-security

just a token force .........

*President to visit Natuna to attend TNI anniversary event*
Rabu, 5 Oktober 2016 22:42 WIB | 793 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo will visit Natuna in the Riau Islands province on Thursday to attend an event to mark the anniversary of the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI), Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung said here on Wednesday.

The TNI anniversary this year would be marked in a different way than usual, he stated.

"The TNI anniversary events series will be marked differently. There will be a discussion between the TNI commander and the President. Besides, the President will attend several events to be held in various regions," he added.

President Joko Widodo will visit Natuna, an archipelago region in the countrys northern most in the Karimata strait directly bordering Vietnam and Cambodia.

Various activities related to the TNI anniversary will be organized, including an air show in the South China Sea, he observed.

"Tomorrow, in Natuna, an air show will be held to show that Indonesia, as a big, maritime and archipelago country, has a strong air force," he noted.

He underlined that the event would not only be a mere formality. "The President as the supreme commander must personally know the state of development of all branches of the defense forces - the navy, the air force and the army," he concluded.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107072/president-to-visit-natuna-to-attend-tni-anniversary-event

*Indonesia air force holds its largest military exercise in South China Sea*

*




*

Indonesian Air Force Sukhoi fighter jets land after training for an upcoming military exercise at Hang Nadim Airport, Batam, Riau Islands, Indonesia October 3, 2016 in this photo taken by Antara Foto. Picture taken October 3, 2016. Antara Foto/M N Kanwa/ viaREUTERS






Indonesian Air Force Sukhoi fighter pilots and crew walk across the tarmac after training for an upcoming military exercise at Hang Nadim Airport, Batam, Riau Islands, Indonesia October 3, 2016 in this photo taken by Antara Foto. Picture taken October 3, 2016. Antara Foto/M N Kanwa/ via REUTERS


Indonesia's air force is holding its largest military exercise this week, near some of its islands in the South China Sea, in a show of sovereignty over the gas-rich area on the fringe of territory claimed by China, officials said on Tuesday.

President Joko Widodo in June launched an unprecedented campaign to bolster fishing, oil exploration and defense facilities around the Natuna island chain after a series of face-offs between the Indonesian navy and Chinese fishing boats.

China, while not disputing Indonesia's clams to the Natuna islands, has raised Indonesian anger by saying the two countries had "over-lapping claims" to waters near them, an area Indonesia calls the Natuna Sea.

"We want to show our existence in the area. We have a good enough air force to act as a deterrent," said Jemi Trisonjaya, spokesman for Indonesia's air force.

More than 2,000 air force personnel were taking part in the two-week long exercise, which includes the deployment of Indonesia's fleet of Russian Sukhoi and F-16 fighter jets, he said.

Other branches of the Indonesian armed forces are not taking part in exercise, which ends on Thursday.

China claims almost the entire South China Sea, where about $5 trillion worth of trade passes every year. Brunei, Malaysia, the Philippines, Taiwan and Vietnam also have claims.

While Indonesia is not part of the dispute over claims in the South China Sea, it objects to China's inclusion of waters around the Natuna Islands within its "nine-dash line", a demarcation line used by China to show its claims in the sea.



(Reporting by Agustinus Beo Da Costa; Writing by Randy Fabi; Editing by Robert Birsel)

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-southchinasea-indonesia-idUSKCN1240O9

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Puncak Latpur Angkasa Yudha 2016 Di NatunaSebanyak 100 prajurit Korps Pasukan Khas TNI AU (Korpaskhasau) terjun dari pesawat angkut Hercules pada puncak Latihan Tempur Angkasa Yudha 2016 di Natuna, Kepulauan Riau, Kamis (6/10/2016). Sebanyak delapan pesawat tempur Sukhoi Skadron 11, 13 pesawat F-16 Skadron 3 dan 16, delapan T-50i Skadron 8, 11 Hawk Skadron 1 dan 12, delapan pesawat tempur EMB-314 Super Tucano Skadron 21 serta beberapa pesawat angkut seperti Hercules dan helikopter diikutkan pada puncak latihan tempur Angkasa Yudha 2016 di Natuna dalam rangka sosialisasi dan memperkuat kemampuan masing-masing skuadron untuk meningkatkan kesiagaan dan pengawasan wilayah perbatasan khususnya di Kepulauan Riau. (ANTARA/M N Kanwa)






Puncak Latpur Angkasa Yudha 2016 Di NatunaPilot mengoperasikan helikopter NAS 332 Skadron 6 guna mengevakuasi seorang pilot yang pesawatnya tertembak dalam puncak Latihan Tempur Angkasa Yudha 2016 di Natuna, Kepulauan Riau, Kamis (6/10/2016). Sebanyak delapan pesawat tempur Sukhoi Skadron 11, 13 pesawat F-16 Skadron 3 dan 16, delapan T-50i Skadron 8, 11 Hawk Skadron 1 dan 12, delapan pesawat tempur EMB-314 Super Tucano Skadron 21 serta beberapa pesawat angkut seperti Hercules dan helikopter diikutkan pada puncak latihan tempur Angkasa Yudha 2016 di Natuna dalam rangka sosialisasi dan memperkuat kemampuan masing-masing skuadron untuk meningkatkan kesiagaan dan pengawasan wilayah perbatasan khususnya di Kepulauan Riau. (ANTARA/M N Kanwa)







HUT Ke-71 TNI Di JakartaPrajurit TNI bersiap mengikuti upacara peringatan HUT ke-71 TNI di Mabes TNI Cilangkap, Jakarta, Rabu (5/10/2016). Dalam kesempatan tersebut Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo berpesan agar TNI selalu dekat dan hidup berdampingan dengan rakyat. (ANTARA/M Agung Rajasa)







HUT Ke-71 TNI Di AcehDua ekor gajah putih ditungangi pawang berjalan melintasi arena pengunjung saat perayaan HUT ke-71 TNI di Banda Aceh, Aceh, Rabu (5/10/2016). Peringatan HUT TNI di Aceh dimeriahkan berbagai atraksi dan pementasan. (ANTARA/Ampelsa)







Pemusnahan SenjataRatusan senjata hasil temuan dan penyerahan masyarakat selama tahun 2016 dipamerkan sebelum dimusnahkan saat upacara peringatan HUT ke-71 TNI di Lapangan Merdeka, Ambon, Maluku, Rabu (5/10/2016). Ratusan senjata tersebut terdiri dari 128 pucuk senjata rakitan laras panjang, 83 pucuk senjata rakitan laras pendek, 39 pucuk senjata standart laras panjang dan 38 pucuk senjata standart laras pendek. (ANTARA/izaac mulyawan)









Tafisa Games 2016Gubernur Maluku Said Assagaff (tengah) melakukan pemotongan senjata hasil temuan dan penyerahan masyarakat selama tahun 2016 disela-sela upacara peringatan HUT ke-71 TNI di Lapangan Merdeka, Ambon, Maluku, Rabu (5/10/2016). Ratusan senjata tersebut terdiri dari 128 pucuk senjata rakitan laras panjang, 83 pucuk senjata rakitan laras pendek, 39 pucuk senjata standart laras panjang dan 38 pucuk senjata standart laras pendek. (ANTARA/izaac mulyawan)






Ratusan senjata hasil temuan dan penyerahan masyarakat selama tahun 2016 dipamerkan sebelum dimusnahkan saat upacara peringatan HUT ke-71 TNI di Lapangan Merdeka, Ambon, Maluku, Rabu (5/10/2016). Ratusan senjata tersebut terdiri dari 128 pucuk senjata rakitan laras panjang, 83 pucuk senjata rakitan laras pendek, 39 pucuk senjata standart laras panjang dan 38 pucuk senjata standart laras pendek. (ANTARA/izaac mulyawan)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

Oerlikon Skyshield Mk.2 - Angkasa Yudha Exercise 2016. Credit to Pen Korpaskhas.
















https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=959780137463663&id=181276675314017&__tn__=*s

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dayax

*Reuters* Thu Oct 6, 2016, Indonesian warplanes on Thursday staged a large-scale exercise on the edge of South China Sea territory claimed by Beijing, a show of force that adds to regional uncertainty sparked by the Philippines' sudden tilt away from the United States.

President Joko Widodo watched from Ranai, capital of the Natuna Islands archipelago, with hundreds of military officials as about 70 jets carried out manoeuvres that included a dog fight and dropping bombs on targets off the coast.

"The president has a policy that all the outer islands that are strategic will be strengthened, be it air, maritime or land," Gatot Nurmantyo, commander of the Indonesian National Armed Forces, told reporters.

"Our country needs to have an umbrella. From corner to corner, we have to safeguard it."

Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi told reporters in Ranai that the exercise was "routine", but it was also Indonesia's biggest so far and follows a move by Widodo in June to hold a cabinet meeting on board a warship off the Natuna islands.

Indonesian officials described Widodo's visit at that time as a strong message to Beijing following a spate of face-offs between Indonesia's navy and Chinese fishing boats in the gas-rich southern end of the South China Sea.

China, while not disputing Indonesia's claims to the Natuna islands, has raised Indonesian anger by saying the two countries had "overlapping claims" to waters close to them, an area Indonesia calls the Natuna Sea.

China claims almost the entire South China Sea, through which about $5 trillion worth of trade passes each year. Brunei, Malaysia, the Philippines, Taiwan and Vietnam also have claims to parts of the sea.

While Indonesia is not part of the dispute over the South China Sea, it objects to China's inclusion of waters around the Natuna Islands within its 'nine-dash line', a demarcation line used by China to show its claims there.

*Jakarta has traditionally taken a neutral position on the South China Sea itself, acting as a buffer between China and fellow members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) that have the most at stake, the Philippines and Vietnam*.
_
"The overall strength of ASEAN depends in great part on the willingness of Indonesia to play that role of diplomatic broker ... and that's where I think we're seeing some of this wobbliness,"_ said Euan Graham, director of International Security at the Lowy Institute, a Sydney-based think-tank.

"A VERY FLUID SITUATION"

Diplomats and analysts say that, even before the Indonesian military exercise, recent events had thrown the status quo around the South China Sea into doubt, with some countries buttressing long-held positions and others moving toward Beijing.

An open war-of-words between Singapore and China, and Vietnam letting two U.S. warships visit its highly-strategic naval base at Cam Ranh Bay this week, contrasted with more pro-Beijing moves taken by the Philippines and Malaysia.

"We're facing a very fluid situation right now," said Ian Storey, a South China Sea expert at Singapore's ISEAS Yusof Ishak Institute.


"We can see some countries taking actions that effectively reveal their consistent positions and others are being much more deferential to China, rolling over and waiting for a tummy rub from Beijing."

Storey and other analysts said the hostility toward the United States from new Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte, and his questioning of the decades-old security alliance between Manila and Washington, would fuel uncertainty long-term.

The potential for a much closer security relationship between China and Russia, which recently staged their first joint exercises in the South China Sea, was another driver.

"Make no mistake, if Duterte follows through on his rhetoric it has the potential to shift the overall dynamics of not just the South China Sea issue, but broader strategic assumptions across Southeast Asia," he said.

Zhang Baohui, a mainland security expert at Hong Kong's Lingnan University, said China may be swift to exploit a tilt away from Washington by Duterte.

"Some Chinese elites are seeing this as a God-sent gift to China," Zhang said. "This represents a huge potential shift."

(Additional reporting by Greg Torode in HONG KONG and Lincoln Feast in SYDNEY; Writing by John Chalmers; Editing by Alex Richardson)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force F-16C & F-16D - Angkasa Yudha Exercise 2016. Credit to Muhammad Alifandi Aryoseno.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BLS1TWwDS0C/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marhaenisme

*Angkasa Yudha 2016*

*Photo From Reuters






Indonesias president Joko Widodo disscus with TNI commander general Gatot Nurmantyo.






Indonesias PASKHAS paratrooper forces





Indonesias PASKHAS paratrooper forces





*
*Indonesia air force F-16 52ID*

*



*
*Indonesia air force F-16 realese flare in dogfigth action*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

RBS-70. Credit to original uploader.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BLShkc4juEq/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marhaenisme

*Review : Angkasa Yudha 2016 *





*Review : Armada Jaya 2016*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

*CONNIE R. BAKRIE SUGGEST THE NAME OF INDONESIAN ARMED FORCES TO REVERT BACK TO ABRI*

Sabtu, 08 Oktober 2016 | 05:55

Jakarta - Pengamat militer Connie Rahakundini mengusulkan agar nama ABRI (Angkatan Bersenjata Republik Indonesia) kembali digunakan menggantikan TNI (Tentara Nasional Indonesia). Pasalnya, nama ABRI jauh lebih “garang” dibanding TNI.

Hal itu diungkapkan Connie saat menjadi pembicara dalam diskusi bulanan Aliansi Kebangsaan bertajuk "Menyegarkan Kembali Komitmen Ideologi Pancasila sebagai Nilai Kejuangan di Lingkungan TNI" di Jakarta, Jumat (7/10).

“Nama TNI seolah-olah urusan dia hanya nasional. Lingkupnya kecil. Tapi kalau ABRI, yang dibawa adalah Republik Indonesia. Sama seperti kepolisian disebut Polri sehingga mereka bisa bekerja sama dengan negara mana pun dan terima dana dari mana-mana,” ujarnya.

Pada bagian lain Connie berharap, agar anggaran untuk TNI terus ditingkatkan sehingga kemampuan TNI juga terus ditingkatkan guna menjaga keutuhan Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia terutama menghadapi ancaman dari luar. Kekuatan bersenjata tidak bisa dibangun dengan anggaran yang minim. Sebab dengan begitu, TNI Indonesia tidak bisa bersaing dengan ekspansi kekuatan dari Amerika Serikat dan Tiongkok. Apalagi Indonesia, kata dia, memiliki potensi yang sangat besar untuk menjadi negara kuat seperti Amerika Serikat dan Tiongkok.

Sehubungan dengan ini, ia menyindir perbedaan anggaran untuk Polri yang langsung berada di bawah Presiden dengan TNI yang berada di bawah Kementerian Pertahanan. “Setiap kali melewati Semanggi, kita tunggu saja apa yang dibangun lebih tinggi lagi,” ucapnya.

Menurutnya, anggaran yang cukup akan menjadikan TNI itu betul-betul profesional dan ditakuti dunia luar. Sebab dengan dana yang ada, mereka bisa memodernisasi sistem persenjataannya. “Tentara disuruh tarik ke barak, tapi kalau ditarik, dikasih mainan juga dong. Kalau Angkatan Laut dikasih kapal perang, Angkatan Udara diberi pesawat tempur, dan Angkatan Darat diberikan senjata yang modern. Saya keliling ke daerah perbatasan untuk melihat kondisi tentara kita. Mereka latihan perang hanya pakai suara dar der dor, kok,” pungkasnya.

http://beritasatu.com/politik/391330-nama-tni-diusulkan-kembali-ke-abri.html


----------



## papacita

Armada Jaya 2016 exercise documentation by CNN Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Caesar

@ekosoetanto

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## initial_d

Maaf kl sedikit kasar, Connie Rahakundini tuh kebanyakan makan kecubung, pake nama segala diurusin, ga ada lg apa bahan buat eksis!!
and yes, i know she probably read this gkgkgk


----------



## mengkom

initial_d said:


> Maaf kl sedikit kasar, Connie Rahakundini tuh kebanyakan makan kecubung, pake nama segala diurusin, ga ada lg apa bahan buat eksis!!
> and yes, i know she probably read this gkgkgk


Has she even considered how much money will be spent just to change TNI name back to "ABRI"?
Every badge in uniform, every name sign in military bases will have to changed
Besides, it is only based on subjective thought..she tought ABRI is "meaner" than "TNI"
What a joke

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marhaenisme

mengkom said:


> Has she even considered how much money will be spent just to change TNI name back to "ABRI"?
> Every badge in uniform, every name sign in military bases will have to changed
> Besides, it is only based on subjective thought..she tought ABRI is "meaner" than "TNI"
> What a joke





initial_d said:


> Maaf kl sedikit kasar, Connie Rahakundini tuh kebanyakan makan kecubung, pake nama segala diurusin, ga ada lg apa bahan buat eksis!!
> and yes, i know she probably read this gkgkgk



Please use english bro... just ignore her, many thinks what she say is bullshit like troller. she just lucky can related to the palace and still exist until now as a dumb military observer!


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

National is derived from the word nation, it's about a collective of people with similar characteristics. In the case with Indonesia, is a conglomeration of former colonies of Netherlands East Indies in SEA. It's an all-encompassing and more general definition, which is actually broader than "Republic Indonesia", which is a more specific term that describes that form of the government.


----------



## MacanJawa

dude how about su 35 conract? any new news?


----------



## Marhaenisme

*Commander of squadron 16 Pekanbaru Riau, first marshal Hendri Alfiandi threatened he will muster Paskhas and helicopters to cope Forest Squatters and illegal logger in Riau.*
*




*
Marsma Henri Alfiandi, usai patroli udara, Sabtu siang (Foto: Chairul Hadi/GoRiau)

*PEKANBARU - *Masih adanya aktivitas perambahan hutan di Provinsi Riau yang berbuntut pada pembakaran lahan, membuat Marsekal Pertama (Marsma) Henri Alfiandi kesal. Ia pun mengancam akan mengerahkan prajurit Paskhas (Pasukan Khas) dan helikopter tempur buat memburu mereka.

Jenderal bintang satu TNI-AU yang juga menjabat sebagai Komandan Pangkalan Udara Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin Pekanbaru ini memastikan bahwa aktivitas perambahan tersebut masih berlangsung, bahkan sempat terdeteksi prajuritnya saat melakukan patroli via udara.

Henri berencana akan menerjunkan prajuritnya untuk 'menghajar' mereka, seperti yang pernah dilakukan di kawasan Taman Nasional Tesso Nilo (TNTN), Kabupaten Pelalawan. Kala itu Paskhas yang dikerahkan dengan helikopter beberapa kali sukses membuat pelaku kocar-kacir.

"Kita sudah koordinasi, termasuk dengan Korem juga. Mereka sudah aksi juga. Nah nanti kalau tidak ada efek jera, kita yang beraksi. Kita turunkan Paskhas (Pasukan Khas, red), tunggu saja," ungkap Henri kepada _GoRiau (GoNews Group)_, Sabtu (8/10/2016) sore, di Pekanbaru.

Pihaknya berencana akan melakukan evaluasi terkait ini, sekaligus melakukan pemetaan di wilayah-wilayah yang ditenggarai terjadi perambahan hutan dan lahan secara ilegal. "Kita evaluasi dulu baru lakukan aksi, pakai helikopter sekalian," pertegas Danlanud.

Sabtu siang tadi, Henri dan beberapa pilot pesawat tempur F-16 Fighting Falcon bahkan sempat melakukan pemantauan dari udara dan berputar di atas langit Riau. Hasilnya, ditemukan kebakaran lahan di bagian selatan Kota Pekanbaru, Provinsi Riau.

"Ya, tadi kita sempat pantau kebakaran lahan, itu masih ada, kayaknya di bagian Selatan, sekitar lima kilometer (via udara, red) dari Kota Pekanbaru. Itu mungkin di daerah Teratak Buluh. Sedih kita, itu di atas kebanyakn haze atau asap," singkatnya.

Sebelumnya, Brigjen Zulkarnain Adinegara yang baru menjabat sebagai Kapolda Riau juga sempat menyinggung soal berlangsungnya kegiatan perambahan tersebut. Dia pun meminta jajarannya untuk mengambil upaya tegas, termasuk menangkap para toke.

"Enak banget tokenya kalau yang ditangkap cuma bawahannya. Saya sudah minta Kapolres buat nangkap toke itu. Kalau ada yang menghalang-halangi, tangkap! Saya paham dengan masyarakat kecil, itu mereka cuma disuruh. Makanya kita imbau jangan mau (disuruh, red)," kata Zulkarnain. *****

Yeah i like your style Mr General

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*INDONESIA MOVES CLOSER TO RATIFYING MARITIME BORDER TREATY WITH **SINGAPORE*

_ChannelNewsAsia, Oct 7 2016_

JAKARTA: Indonesian lawmakers are in the final stages of ratifying a treaty demarcating the maritime boundaries in the eastern stretch of the Singapore Strait. 

The two neighbours signed the agreement during former Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono's visit to Singapore in 2014. The agreement defines the boundary spanning about 9.4km between Singapore’s Changi and the Indonesian island of Batam.

“The mood among the lawmakers is very positive - they are eager to ratify this before we have our recess period at the end of this month," said Hanafi Rais, chairman of Commission I, which oversees defence and foreign affairs.

This is the third maritime boundary treaty between Singapore and Indonesia along the Singapore Strait. In 1973, both countries agreed on the maritime boundary along the central part of the waterway. In 2009, an agreement on boundaries in the western section between Sultan Shoal and Pulau Nipa was reached.

Hanafi, who is from the National Mandate Party, had supported the immediate ratification of the sea border agreement so that other pressing matters can be addressed, such as ratifying the agreement on an exclusive economic zone with the Philippines.

Even though Indonesian lawmakers have been giving positive signs that the 2014 agreement could be ratified soon, Hanafi stressed this should be done "in parallel and on equal footing”.

He added that parliamentarians want the government to ensure the agreement is implemented well.

"We want the government to ensure there has to be immediate talks with the Singapore government to transform this agreement into a more concrete protocol, to implement this on the ground," said Hanafi.

He added: “Because if we have ratified the sea border agreement then there are a lot of things we have to consider between the two countries - regarding sea lanes, regarding the business aspect of sea transportation.”

*‘A CLEARLY MARKED BOUNDARY’*

Arrmanatha Nasir, spokesman for Indonesia's Foreign Affairs Ministry, said ratification would cement the existing cordial relationship between the neighbours.

"We hope this ratification can be done smoothly and that this process can continue to enhance the good bilateral ties between the two countries," he said during a weekly media briefing on Thursday (Oct 6).

The Indonesian government is also keen to conclude the treaty to ensure a clear legal basis in maritime affairs. “We will now have a clearly marked territorial sea boundary with Singapore," said Indonesia’s Foreign Affairs Ministry’s Director General for Legal Affairs and International Treaties, Ferry Adamhar, in the Jakarta Post.

Also cited in the Jakarta Post was former diplomat Hasjim Djalal, who added: "The agreement will clearly indicate areas belonging to each respective country, allowing full implementation of sovereignty over their areas."

*SINGAPORE WELCOMES MOVES TO SECURE RATIFICATION: MFA*

Singapore on Friday welcomed news that the Indonesian parliament is considering the ratification.

"Singapore is undertaking the necessary domestic preparations and are prepared to exchange the instruments of ratification once Indonesia is ready to do so," said Singapore’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs (MFA) in response to queries from Channel NewsAsia.

MFA added that the treaty demonstrates the ability of both countries to work together in areas of mutual interest and underscores an excellent working relationship.

Political analysts also welcomed the encouraging development on the sea border agreement between Singapore and Indonesia.

"It is good for bilateral ties - good fences make good neighbours,” said Bilveer Singh, Adjunct Senior Fellow at the Centre of Excellence for National Security, S Rajaratnam School of International Studies.

Dr Singh added that resolving the eastern maritime border with Indonesia would be a "wonderful signal" as Singapore and Malaysia have yet to open talks on delimiting maritime boundaries around Pedra Branca, Middle Rocks and South Ledge. 

Once the eastern boundary demarcation of the Singapore Strait is settled, only the boundary between Pedra Branca and the Indonesian island of Bintan remains to be demarcated.

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news...ying-maritime-border-treaty-with/3187408.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## gondes

mengkom said:


> Has she even considered how much money will be spent just to change TNI name back to "ABRI"?
> Every badge in uniform, every name sign in military bases will have to changed
> Besides, it is only based on subjective thought..she tought ABRI is "meaner" than "TNI"
> What a joke



Some say she is a big fan of China..any country..including Indonesia is even criticised by her as never able to compete with China..though the facts true...her analysis always tend to defend China...see her comment when she said Jokowi's move visting natuna on board of warship as excessive...

For me..any intrusion to territory must be responded very seriously...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patu

gondes said:


> Some say she is a big fan of China..any country..including Indonesia is even criticised by her as never able to compete with China..though the facts true...her analysis always tend to defend China...see her comment when she said Jokowi's move visting natuna on board of warship as excessive...
> 
> For me..any intrusion to territory must be responded very seriously...


I do agree, any intrusion, it is our pride to difend our air, water and motherland; 
We never choose a foe:a weaker or the stronger one, but if they come to fight us we would gladly happy to face them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBT with camo. Credit to Maulana Hasan.






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1363276800350978&set=gm.1225888730807721&type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## faries

Weapons in Resimen II Pelopor Brimob' inventory
http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/ini-dia-persenjataan-yang-dimiliki-resimen-ii-pelopor-brimob/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI with new camo and an AVLB inside an Indonesian Army LCU for an Indonesian Army Execise in Natuna. Credit to Ijal Lubis.











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1363276800350978&set=gm.1225888730807721&type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sea Trial of the new PC-40 boat, KRI Tatihu (853)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mandala

Video of the Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBT entering the Indonesian Army LCU ADRI-L.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BLVbOipBX3U/

Video of the Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBT loading proses on a transporter.

.https://www.instagram.com/p/BLU2tBpBCk5/

All videos credited to Ayi Syamsudin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

karena sianida udah terlalu mainstream ... Kopassus minumnya kopi avtur !

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Caesar 155mm SPHs live firing test.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

http://defense-studies.blogspot.sg/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

PT PAL KCR-60M - KRI Tombak (629).






http://sinarharapan.net/2016/10/kcr-60-armada-penjaga-wilayah-indonesia/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

KUNJUNGAN DANPUSSENARMED KODIKLAT TNI AD BRIGJEN TNI YUDI SATRIYONO, S.H. KE CINA

Cimahi - Senin, 26 September 2016 Danpussenarmed Kodiklat TNI AD Brigjen TNI Yudi Satriyono, S.H. melaksanakan kunjungan dalam rangka menghadiri undangan Live Firing Test N-LAWS di Cina dan didampingi oleh Dirbinlitbang Pussenarmed Kolonel Arm Ruly Chandrayadi, S.H.

http://pussenarmed.net/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Akhirnya, Aerostar TNI-AU Tampil di Muka Publik*






Indonesian Air Force Aerostar UAV, from Special Squadron UAV 51. This UAV made in Israel had been used in several high profile mission of Indonesian Air Forces since their introduction. In near future, Indonesian Air Forces targeted to have armed recon UAV for strike and recon mission profile.....











the motivational patch, u can run but u can't hide

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## CountStrike

*Infoglobal, Jago Sistem Avionik yang Muncul Berkat Embargo*
by Eddy Dwinanto Iskandar - October 10, 2016

Dari kesulitan lahirlah peluang dan inovasi. Itulah yang dialami PT Infoglobal Teknologi Semesta yang berhasil memproduksi sistem avionik pesawat tempur Tentara Nasional Indonesia. Perusahaanasal Surabaya ini sanggup memproduksi peralatan avionik, peranti vital di kokpit pesawat tempur yang menjadi indikator sistem navigasi, komunikasi dan persenjataan untuk pilot pesawat.




Peranti Avionik di Kokpit Pesawat yang Diproduksi oleh Infoglobal (sumber foto: wikima[ia.org)

Menengok ke belakang, perusahaan yang didirikan pada 9 September 1992 oleh J. Adi Sasongko, kini CEO PT Infoglobal Teknologi Semesta, ini awalnya bergerak di bidang teknologi informasi.Namun, kini perusahaan yang merupakan bagian dari Grup Infoglobal dan beralamat di Jalan Sriwijaya 36 Tegalsari, Surabaya, Jawa Timur ini telah melebarkan sayap dengan menggarappengembangan solusi peranti lunak dengan fokus pada sektor pemerintahan, utilitas, pertahanan, energi, dan manajemen aset.

Seiring waktu, perusahaan mencoba berbagai tantangan baru. Dengan semangat itu, di tahun 2008 Infoglobal menggenjot penelitian dan pengembangan sistem avionik pesawat tempur Hawk, F-5 dan F-16, serta Casa NC-212/200. Keputusan itu sendiri didasari sebuah “keterpaksaan”. Pasalnya, kala itu Indonesia terkena embargo dari negara produsen pesawat tempur tersebut, yakni AS dan Inggris. Karena itu, TNI-AU pun tidak punya pilihan untuk memperbaiki peralatan avionik pesawat tempurnya selain berpaling ke vendor dalam negeri, yaitu Infoglobal.

“_Avionics_ memang wajib diperbaiki. Pesawat tanpa _avionics_ tertentu tidak diizinkan terbang karena terkait syarat kelaikan terbang yang wajib dipenuhi,” kata Ahmad Fauzi, GM PT Infoglobal Teknologi Semesta, melalui surat elektronik.

Karena itu, Infoglobal diberi kesempatan memperbaiki sistem avionik pesawat tempur TNI-AU yang sudah dalam kondisi _un-serviceable _(US) alias rusak. Ahmad menuturkan, semua riset dan pengembangan sistem avionik Infoglobal dilakukan sendiri oleh tim internal dengan SDM murni, putra-putri bangsa Indonesia. “Kami belum pernah menjumpai _transfer of Technology_ (ToT) yang secara konkret dan rela diberikan oleh pemilik teknologi. Sebab itu, jika bangsa kita ingin mandiri dalam industri pertahanan, yang logis dilakukan pemerintah adalah membina industri dalam negeri dan bukan mengharapkan ToT dari industri asing,” demikian pesan Ahmad kepada pemerintah.

Ia mengklaim, berkat riset yang intensif dan tak kenal lelah, Infoglobal bisa memproduksi sistem avionik canggih yang mampu bersaing dengan produk asalnya. Pasalnya, sistem avionik Infoglobal sudah lolos uji dengan mengacu pada standar militer MIL-STD 810 G, serta meraih sertifikat dari Indonesia Military Airworthiness Authority-Kementerian Pertahanan dan dipakai terbang sejak 2008. “Sampai dengan saat ini pelanggan kami masih _satisfy_. Produk kami mampu bersaing dengan produk luar negeri, baik dari aspek _pricing, quality_ maupun _after sales service_. Kami dipercaya klien TNI sebagai _vendor_ yang _quick response_,” ujar Ahmad.




Kantor Infoglobal (sumber foto: wikimapia.oeg)

Seiring waktu, produk Infoglobal kian bertambah lengkap. Salah satunya, pada 2015 Infoglobal mengembangkan simulator pesawat CN-235 pesanan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI), khususnya di bagian instrumen navigasi. Infoglobal juga memproduksi sejumlah aplikasi peranti lunak, khususnya untuk segmen pertahanan, utilitas dan kesehatan. Pada segmen pertahanan, Infoglobal mengembangkan aplikasi pemantauan situasi udara nasional dengan mengintegrasikan sistem radar sipil dan militer. Di samping itu, juga mengembangkan aplikasi simulasi latihan tempur untuk matra udara.

Pada segmen utilitas, Infoglobal mengembangkan sistem informasi pelayanan pelanggan dan sistem pengelolaan jaringan distribusi tenaga listrik berbasis _geography information system_ (GIS). Infoglobal mengembangkan pula aplikasi pengelolaan rumah sakit dan pengelolaan kesehatan karyawan. Pada segmen manajemen aset, Infoglobal berkompeten mengimplementasikan Maximo, sistem manajemen aset milik IBM.

Berkat kreativitas dan inovasi, berbagai klien terkemuka sukses diraihnya. Sebagai contoh, untuk

produk avionik dan simulator, seperti disedutkan di atas, Infoglobal mampu menggaet TNI-AU, TNI-AL dan PT DI. Sementara klien untuk produk aplikasi mencakup Total, BP Migas, Indonesia Power, Exxon Mobil, Gas Negara, PLN, Kemdiknas dan Pemkot Surabaya. _(Hana Bilqisthi)_
http://swa.co.id/swa/profile/profil...ago-sistem-avionik-yang-muncul-berkat-embargo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

Sritex

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*ndonesia, Turkey agree to strengthen strategic partnership*
Senin, 10 Oktober 2016 19:59 WIB | 292 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian and Turkish governments have agreed to strengthen their strategic partnership by enhancing cooperation in the fields of politics, defense and development as well as in socio-cultural and consular affairs.

The agreement was arrived at the fifth Indonesia-Turkey bilateral political consultation forum in Lombok, held on October 7-9, according to a press statement issued by the Directorate of West European Region of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs and received here on Monday.

The political consultation is a bilateral forum between the two countries directorates general established in line with the memorandum of understanding between the two countries Ministries of Foreign Affairs, signed in 2011.

The action plan was formulated by both the governments to meet the challenges in the way of stronger Indonesia-Turkey ties.

It will mark a new era in the bilateral relations as both countries work to realize commitments included in the declaration of strategic partnership that Indonesian and Turkish presidents agreed to in 2011.

In the economic field, especially in investment and trade, the governments of Indonesia and Turkey admitted that the huge potential was yet to be exploited. However, they also conceded that many obstacles hindered the economic relations between the two countries.

In view of that, the two countries have agreed to increase the exchange of trade and investment missions and to have more effective consultations.

In the fields of defense and security, the two countries agreed to boost exchange of visits and cooperation in the defense industry, particularly in the development and production of defense system related equipment.

Besides strengthening bilateral relations, the two countries governments also specially discussed various aspects related to the Indonesian students in Turkey who need to continue their education. The issue assumed importance in the context of the current political unrest following a recent coup attempt in Turkey.

The Indonesian and Turkish governments have agreed to find the best solution to ensure that the Indonesian students are able to keep pursuing their education in that country.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107131/indonesia-turkey-agree-to-strengthen-strategic-partnership


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Live Firing Test N-LAWS di Cina



Loitering munition concept, mini cruise missile. Mantep kalo punya ini.





Armatim

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Cavalry Leopard 2RI MBTs and support vehicles on their way to Natuna for an exercise. Credit to Elga Cahya.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BLYWy20gbbn/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gondes

*



*
*Indonesia to deploy 850 peacekeeping troops to Lebanon*

Indonesia is set to deploy 850 peacekeeping soldiers to the United Nations Interim Force in Lebanon (UNIFIL) in December, a minister has said.

"Indonesia's participation in the UNIFIL is part of efforts to support peace and stability in the Middle East, particularly in Lebanon," Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi said in a statement on Monday.

In show of support, the minister visited the pre-deployment training of the Mekanis Battalion task force military Konga XXIII-K UNFIL at the Indonesian Military (TNI) Peacekeeper's Mission Force Center in Sentul, West Java, on Monday.

The training is a routine prerequisite prior to their deployment, Retno said, as the troops prepare for departure to Lebanon in December. The team of 850 personnel consisted of 18 women, she noted.

"Participation of women peacekeepers at the front line provides an added value in Indonesia's contribution to world peace, as it projects the values of Indonesian women's empowerment," Retno said.

In her remarks to the troops, she stressed the importance of maintaining respectable behavior, to avoid acts of sexual exploitation and abuse, as well as upholding UN and Indonesian values.

Indonesia is the biggest contributor to UNIFIL with a total of 1,296 personnel among the 40 participating countries, she added.

Southeast Asia is committed to deploying 4,000 peacekeepers by 2019 with the region currently 10th as the largest contributors to the peacekeeping forces among the 124 contributing countries.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...eploy-850-peacekeeping-troops-to-lebanon.html


----------



## Yuyukangkang

madokafc said:


> *Akhirnya, Aerostar TNI-AU Tampil di Muka Publik*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian Air Force Aerostar UAV, from Special Squadron UAV 51. This UAV made in Israel had been used in several high profile mission of Indonesian Air Forces since their introduction. In near future, Indonesian Air Forces targeted to have armed recon UAV for strike and recon mission profile.....



So, ... its not Heron but Aerostar? ...


----------



## gondes

*Seoul summons Chinese envoy over sinking of coast guard ship *

South Korea on Tuesday summoned China's ambassador to protest what it says was the ramming and sinking of a South Korean coast guard vessel by Chinese fishing boats.

The sinking happened Friday when coast guard officers were trying to stop about 40 Chinese fishing boats from suspected illegal fishing off South Korea's west coast. No causalities or injuries were reported, according to the coast guard.

One coast guard officer was on the South Korean vessel rammed by two Chinese boats before he jumped into the water and was rescued by his colleagues. Eight other coast guard officers had boarded a Chinese boat for an inspection, the coast guard said in a statement.

South Korea's Foreign Ministry on Tuesday summoned the Chinese ambassador, Qiu Guohong, and complained about the sinking. On Sunday, the ministry summoned the Chinese consul general, according to ministry officials.

Beijing's Foreign Ministry said Monday that Chinese authorities were still verifying the situation but urged South Korea to remain calm.

South Korean media reported that coast guard officers fired shots at the fishing boats and into the sky as the boats approached the South Korean vessel.

Coast guard officials said Tuesday that they can confirm that warning shots were fired into the sky, but said they were still investigating if any were fired at the Chinese boats.

The coast guard said the vessel that was sunk, at 4.5 tons, was dispatched from a larger ship to inspect the fishing boats. It said one of the Chinese boats was much larger at 100 tons.

Violent clashes have occurred in recent years between South Korea's coast guard and Chinese fishing boats venturing farther from their increasingly barren home waters.

Late last month, three Chinese fishermen died after a fire erupted when South Korean coast guard officers threw "flashbang" grenades into their boat. Flashbang grenades are non-lethal devices that produce a blinding flash of light and loud sound.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...e-envoy-over-sinking-of-coast-guard-ship.html

Will this happen in our waters? Still thinking what is in China's mind? Are they going to project their power to any waters in Asia? Are they going to make more enemies? Are they the most powerful country on earth? China already has territorial disputes with Japan, South Korea, India, Vietnam, Taiwan, Brunei, Philippines, Malaysia, and now Indonesia. Other could jump into these boiling waters if things escalate such as USA, Australia, New Zealand, Singapore, and England.

Are they going to fight everyone? Gosh...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

gondes said:


> Will this happen in our waters? Still thinking what is in China's mind? Are they going to project their power to any waters in Asia? Are they going to make more enemies? Are they the most powerful country on earth? China already has territorial disputes with Japan, South Korea, India, Vietnam, Taiwan, Brunei, Philippines, Malaysia, and now Indonesia. Other could jump into these boiling waters if things escalate such as USA, Australia, New Zealand, Singapore, and England. Are they going to fight everyone? Gosh...



Despite our caution for Chinese attitude on SCS matter, we have to differentiate carefully between Chinese govt policy with Chinese fisherman behavior at the sea or any criminal activities done by Chinese citizens. Those are 2 separate issue.

We captured, seized and blew up more than 200 fishing boats from our ASEAN neighbor. Despite the massive number, doesn't mean that their government support any illegal activities done by their fisherman on our waters.

One striking example was, the killing of our navy personnel by thai fisherman sometimes ago.


----------



## papacita

pr1v4t33r said:


> Despite our caution for Chinese attitude on SCS matter, we have to differentiate carefully between Chinese govt policy with Chinese fisherman behavior at the sea or any criminal activities done by Chinese citizens. Those are 2 separate issue.
> 
> We captured, seized and blew up more than 200 fishing boats from our ASEAN neighbor. Despite the massive number, doesn't mean that their government support any illegal activities done by their fisherman on our waters.
> 
> One striking example was, the killing of our navy personnel by thai fisherman sometimes ago.



Difference is none of illegal activities by our ASEAN neighbors were backed by their coast guard vessels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

papacita said:


> Difference is none of illegal activities by our ASEAN neighbors were backed by their coast guard vessels.



Other ASEAN neighbor are pretty docile, since we act from the position of strength. We can enforce our law strickly in the last 2 years, since we have the muscle and will power to do so. We shouldn't forget how our fisherman being chased out of our waters by malaysian authority years before.

Palindo Marine Shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gondes

pr1v4t33r said:


> Other ASEAN neighbor are pretty docile, since we act from the position of strength. We can enforce our law strickly in the last 2 years, since we have the muscle and will power to do so. We shouldn't forget how our fisherman being chased out of our waters by malaysian authority years before.
> 
> Palindo Marine Shipyard
> View attachment 342609



But the fishermen' attitude may be influenced by the policy to use fishing boats to help claiming water territorials..just my thought....

Well, anyone could be arrogant - or over confident, to ease the word - when he knows someone behind him has big damned hammer to punch...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

gondes said:


> But the fishermen' attitude may be influenced by the policy to use fishing boats to help claiming water territorials..just my thought.


We are actually start to implement this kind of policy, with relocation of hundreds Pantura fisherman to Natuna.



gondes said:


> Well, anyone could be arrogant - or over confident, to ease the word - when he knows someone behind him has big damned hammer to punch...



Yes, very possibly. Just like you said there's arrogance, and possibly anger there behind the CN fisherman act regarding the incident with South Korean CG, since just a few days/week ago SK CG bombed CN fishing boat and killed some fisherman in the action.

But still, CN fisherman's arrogance and overconfident attitude that result criminal behaviour should be separated with CN Government policy as a whole. It's true that CN government is arrogant and their fisherman are also arrogant, but we should treat that as 2 separate issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Other ASEAN neighbor are pretty docile, since we act from the position of strength. We can enforce our law strickly in the last 2 years, since we have the muscle and will power to do so. We shouldn't forget how our fisherman being chased out of our waters by malaysian authority years before.
> 
> Palindo Marine Shipyard
> View attachment 342609


Selametan di Palindo buat kapal Bakamla 110m

@IMF







3 Roll SU-30MK2

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Nike

credit to ori uploader










Soldiers of Task Force Infantry Battalion 122/TS shake hands with Delta Force (DF) Papua New Guinea in Meridian Monument (MM) 1-Wutung Skouw boundary markers, the Republic of Indonesia and Papua New Guinea (PNG), Wednesday (August 17, 2016). (ANTARA/Indrayadi Th)

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## pr1v4t33r

1st Cavalry Battalion





Parade

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## striver44

KOSTRAD, Indonesian Army main striking forces

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nametag

pr1v4t33r said:


> We are actually start to implement this kind of policy, with relocation of hundreds Pantura fisherman to Natuna.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, very possibly. Just like you said there's arrogance, and possibly anger there behind the CN fisherman act regarding the incident with South Korean CG, since just a few days/week ago SK CG bombed CN fishing boat and killed some fisherman in the action.
> 
> But still, CN fisherman's arrogance and overconfident attitude that result criminal behaviour should be separated with CN Government policy as a whole. It's true that CN government is arrogant and their fisherman are also arrogant, but we should treat that as 2 separate issue.



That's the point, what @papacita is trying to say is that unlike other countries where the act of fishermen are not the same as their government policy the same thing cannot be said for china. For china the action and policy of their government are the same as the actions of their fishermen as in the case of natuna sea (SCS). in fact their government encourage their fishermen to fish as far away as possible.

How can we say that their fishermen act, and china government policy are a separate issues when hundreds of their fishermen guarded by a fleet of coast guard ship enter other countries ZEE or teritorial water. and then claim those waters as their "traditional fishing ground" and in effect claiming them as their own.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Now, now, i were commenting about the latest incident with South Korean CG, and tirade made by our friend about Chinese projecting their power to escalate tension and try to fight everybody else. You know, the usual grumble about China expansionism.

While China expansionist ambition is true, we can't put blame on Chinese Gov for every criminal activities conducted by their citizen. China does encourages their fisherman to populate their claimed maritime territory, but we can't accuse that CN gov instruct them to ram on South Korean CG. At least not until proven otherwise.


----------



## papacita

pr1v4t33r said:


> Now, now, i'm commenting about the latest incident with South Korean CG, and tirade made by our friend about Chinese projecting their power to escalate tension and try to fight everybody else. You know, the usual grumble about China expansionism.
> 
> While China expansionist ambition is true, we can't put blame on Chinese Gov for every criminal activities conducted by their citizen. China does encourages their fisherman to populate their claimed maritime territory, but we can't accuse that CN gov instruct them to ram on South Korean CG. At least not until proven otherwise.



Seeing how absurd Chinese govt diplomatic maneuver is I wouldn't be surprised if they did approve such conduct. But yeah I get what you're saying.


KRI Usman-Harun 359 76mm and 30mm guns firing exercise before Helang Laut 17.B/2016 joint-exercise with Royal Brunei Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, PNG border liaison meeting scheduled in Port Moresby*
Selasa, 11 Oktober 2016 18:18 WIB | 300 Views




Soldiers of Task Force Infantry Battalion 122/TS shake hands with Delta Force (DF) Papua New Guinea in Meridian Monument (MM) 1-Wutung Skouw boundary markers, the Republic of Indonesia and Papua New Guinea (PNG), Wednesday (August 17, 2016). (ANTARA/Indrayadi Th)

Jayapura (ANTARA News) - A border liaison meeting between Indonesia and Papua New Guinea (PNG) will be organized in Port Moresby, PNG, on Nov. 7-8, 2016.

The meeting will discuss, among other things, people-to-people cooperation, Suzanna Wanggai, head of the Papua provincial border and foreign affairs office, said here, Tuesday.

The people-to-people cooperation is expected to strengthen the relations between the peoples of both nations to encourage them to live side-by-side peacefully, she noted.

The two countries officials are also scheduled to discuss an agreement on the development of the infrastructure and economy.

They will also review an agreement on traditional border crossings because the current agreement is considered outdated.

The meeting will not cover security affairs because the topic has been placed on the agenda of a separate meeting.

However, the issue of additional border check posts will be included on this meetings agenda.

Indonesia will propose the construction of more border posts in the Pegunungan Bintang, Boven Digul, and Keerom districts.

Security and immigration officers have been assigned to the Sota border post in Merauke District and in Skouw, Jayapura.

_(Reported by Evarukdijati/Uu.F001/INE/KR-BSR)_

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...der-liaison-meeting-scheduled-in-port-moresby

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

papacita said:


> Seeing how absurd Chinese govt diplomatic manuever is I wouldn't be surprised if they did approve such conduct. But yeah I get what you're saying.



Thanks. No matter how low one's opinion on Chinese gov, we should avoid prejudice clouded our judgment.
Since other can easily take similar approach when dealing with us.

Australia for example (at least alot of australian citizen) think that our gov responsible for the flood of boat people seeking refuge to their shore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gondes

pr1v4t33r said:


> Thanks. No matter how low one's opinion on Chinese gov, we should avoid prejudice clouded our judgment.
> Since other can easily take similar approach when dealing with us.
> 
> Australia for example (at least alot of australian citizen) think that our gov responsible for the flood of boat people seeking refuge to their shore.


Yeahh..may be my commwnt was too emotional..and we need to think with clear head but somehow we need to be always careful with China's movement...








@oriuploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia to increase number peace keeping personnel*
Senin, 10 Oktober 2016 23:09 WIB | 713 Views

Bogor, W Java (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi has signaled she would increase the number of Indonesian military personnel involved in the UN peacekeeping missions.

"Right now, Indonesia is ranked 11th among 123 countries contributing peacekeeping personnel. In the future, we plan to ascend to the 10th rank," she said at a training event at a Peace Keeping Mission Center in Bogor, West Java, on Monday. 

She explained that the target will be achieved by increasing the number of peace keeping personnel. In 2014, Indonesia had 2,867 personnel serving in 10 peacekeeping missions in various parts of the world, and the minister disclosed that she plans to raise it to 4,000 by 2019.

Minister Retno called on all personnel serving in the UN peacekeeping missions to carry out their tasks well.

"You will be monitored by the world while on duty in other countries. It is not easy to carry out a mission while being monitored by other countries in places that have a different environment and culture," she noted. 

She reminded that since 1957, Indonesia has sent 35,000 peacekeeping personnel to operate under the UN as part of more than 40 missions.

With regard to the UN Interim Force in Lebanon (UNIFIL), the minister stated that Indonesia has become the country contributing to most personnel to the mission, having sent 1,296 out of a total of 10,490 personnel from 40 countries involved.

"The UNIFIL mission is the biggest peace mission and the personnels number has reached 11,345 if the number of civilian and police forces are added," she informed.

She underlined that while peace keeping was the main objective, no less important are the efforts to prevent conflicts.

She pointed out that Indonesia has always made it clear at international level that peace keeping was an important measure but prevention was more important and must receive constant attention.

"Values of tolerance and peace must always be promoted wherever you are assigned. A lot of conflicts have happened in the world and new conflicts must be prevented. Peace must be spread and a conducive situation must be created for development," she added.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107138/indonesia-to-increase-number-peace-keeping-personnel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

gondes said:


> Yeahh..may be my commwnt was too emotional..and we need to think with clear head but somehow we need to be always careful with China's movement...



I'm sure Indonesian gov already is and always does. That's why we build 6 military bases on Natuna, carry out many infrastructure projects around the islands and intensify economic activities on it's maritime zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes

pr1v4t33r said:


> I'm sure Indonesian gov already is and always does. That's why we build 6 military bases on Natuna, carry out many infrastructure projects around the islands and intensify economic activities on it's maritime zone.


Yes .. sure about that ... thanks by the way...

Can u elaborate that 6 military bases? Just knew about the number..


----------



## pr1v4t33r

gondes said:


> Can u elaborate that 6 military bases? Just knew about the number..



Jokowi stated that during his visit to Natuna recently, search the video on youtube.


----------



## Nike

*Rapat Penjajakan Kerja Sama Indonesia-Perancis: Tantangan Baru LAPAN Menghadapi Perbedaan Skala Teknologi*

Selasa (04/10), bertempat di Ruang Jayakarta Hotel Sari Pan Pacific, Jakarta, LAPAN melakukan koordinasi dalam rangka penjajakan kerja sama Indonesia-Perancis. Kegiatan ini sebagai tindak lanjut hasil pemaparan hari pertama workshop Indonesia-Perancis bidang teknologi antariksa. Kegiatan ini diselenggarakan dalam upaya identifikasi kebutuhan kerja sama kedua pihak. Berdasarkan bidang-bidang kerja sama yang telah dipaparkan sebelumnya, sekaligus kegiatan kali ini dilakukan untuk mengidentifikasi mitra kerja sama yang cocok.
Deputi Bidang Teknologi Penerbangan dan Antariksa, Dr. Rika Andiarti, bertindak sebagai pimpinan delegasi Indonesia. Hadir dalam pertemuan jajaran pejabat LAPAN, Kementerian Luar Negeri, dan Kementerian Riset, Teknologi, dan Pendidikan Tinggi.

Pertemuan dua pihak ini diawali dengan membandingkan kerangka kerja sama. LAPAN menyampaikan kebutuhan kerja sama dengan tabel kebutuhan kerja sama masing-masing satuan kerja (satker) yang ada di LAPAN. Sedangkan pihak Perancis memaparkan kebutuhan berdasarkan sudut pandang tematis bidang kerja sama. Usai menyampaikan kebutuhan masing-masing, selanjutnya dilakukan perincian garis besar kebutuhan dari kedua konsep, baik dari pihak LAPAN maupun_Centre National d’Etudes Spatiales_ (CNES). Kemudian keduanya melakukan identifikasi mitra-mitra yang bakal terlibat dalam rencana kerja sama.

Menurut Kepala Bagian Kerja Sama LAPAN, Leo Rijadi, garis besar pertemuan ini dikelompokkan ke dalam dua kegiatan, yaitu _capacity building_ (termasuk _degree_, _non-degree_, dan kerja sama riset) dan bantuan teknis, juga tenaga profesional pengoperasian alat maupun sistem. Untuk kegiatan peningkatan kapasitas sumber daya manusia LAPAN akan memperoleh dukungan dari mitra pihak Perancis seperti IAS, ISAE-SUPAERO, CNES, dan universitas. Kemudian untuk mendukung kegiatan teknis operasional LAPAN didukung oleh TAS dan Airbus.

Untuk mengintensifkan rapat awal penjajakan, maka tahap selanjutnya akan dilakukan komunikasi yang lebih erat antar mitra yang sudah teridentifikasi, untuk merumuskan kegiatan kerja sama. Maka, LAPAN segera menyusun dokumen Perjanjian Kerja Sama atau _Implementing Arrangement_, termasuk hal-hal mengenai mobilitas personil, penjadwalan, identifikasi _milestone_, dan sumber pendanaan.

Menariknya, di dalam rancangan kerja sama kedua negara ini, memang ada perbedaan skala teknologi antara LAPAN dan CNES. Contoh perbedaan tersebut antara lain, LAPAN ingin mengembangkan mikro dan _small satellite_, sementara CNES berpengalaman di satelit besar, kemudian LAPAN ingin mendalami UAV, sedangkan Airbus sudah mengoperasikan pesawat penumpang komersil. Contoh lainnya lagi adalah LAPAN ingin meningkatkan penguasaan sounding roket, sedangkan roket CNES sudah sangat jauh daya jangkaunya.

Sementara untuk pelaksanaan kegiatan bidang pendidikan atau edukasi bergelar, personil LAPAN tetap wajib mengikuti seleksi atau kompetisi proposal, sama dengan peserta lain. Artinya, kegiatan tersebut tetap berjalan tanpa adanya payung atau kerangka kerja sama.

Penjajakan kali ini merupakan pengalaman baru bagi LAPAN untuk menyatukan persepsi kedua pihak, agar ditemukan sinergitas kerja sama yang baik dan saling menguntungkan.

http://www.lapan.go.id/index.php/su...ru-LAPAN-Menghadapi-Perbedaan-Skala-Teknologi

this part of Indonesian deal with Airbus military

we will go further with "Western" road after all, maybe with little Ukrainian and Belarussian touch............

*Workshop Indonesia – Perancis: Menggali Peluang Kerja Sama Bidang Penerbangan dan Antariksa*
Penulis Berita : Humas/AP-And • Fotografer : Humas/And • 03 Oct 2016



Senin (03/10,) LAPAN bekerja sama dengan Centre National d’Etudes Spatiales (CNES), Perancis mengadakan workshop tentang teknologi penerbangan dan keantariksaan. Acara yang diselenggarakan di Ballroom Hotel Sari Pan Pacific, Jakarta ini bertemakan “Indonesia-France Workshop in Aerospace Technology: Advancing Indonesia Capacity through International Cooperation”.

Dalam sambutannya, Duta Besar Perancis untuk Indonesia, H.E Ambassador Corinne Breuze mengatakan bahwa workshop kerja sama antara Indonesia dan Perancis dalam bidang keantariksaan ini untuk pertama kalinya digelar. “Teknologi keantariksaan adalah hal yang penting untuk kemaslahatan masyarakat, khususnya bagi para insinyur teknik keantariksaan”, ujarnya. Ia juga menjelaskan bahwa setelah workshop ini, akan ada pembahasan naskah kerja sama (MoU) antara LAPAN dan CNES. Selanjutnya, akan ada evaluasi untuk mengimplementasikan MoU tersebut di waktu yang akan datang.

Dalam keynote speech, Kepala LAPAN, Prof. Dr. Thomas Djamaluddin menjelaskan tentang empat Pilar Utama LAPAN terkait bidang sains antariksa dan atmosfer, penerbangan dan antariksa, penginderaan jauh, dan kebijakan penerbangan dan antariksa. Untuk mencapai kekuatan pilar tersebut, LAPAN mempunyai tujuh program utama, yang pelaksanaannya dijabarkan ke dalam kegiatan-kegiatan riset penerbangan dan antariksa, dengan rencana program 25 tahun mendatang.

Dalam kesempatan ini, Kepala LAPAN mengenalkan produk riset LAPAN dengan tahapan kegiatan yang telah dicapai dan yang direncanakan di masa mendatang. Beberapa kegiatan yang disampaikan antara lain, rencana pembangunan observatorium di Kupang, Nusa Tenggara Timur, keberadaan fasilitas Radar Atmosfer Ekuator di Agam, Sumatera Barat, Sadewa sebagai sistem informasi untuk peringatan dini bencana berbasis teknologi satelit, perkembangan teknologi pesawat tanpa awak, dikenal dengan LAPAN Surveillance UAV (LSU), pengembangan pesawat transportasi, pengembangan satelit yang dimulai dengan pembangunan satelit eksperimental dan akan dikembangkan sampai dengan satelit operasional, riset teknologi peroketan, dan pemanfaatan teknologi penginderaan jauh.

Thomas berharap, dengan workshop ini, LAPAN dan CNES dapat berkerja sama untuk mengembangkan kapasitas masing-masing dalam bidang teknologi keantariksaan.

Staf Ahli Bidang Infrastruktur Kementerian Riset, Teknologi, dan Pendidikan Tinggi (Kemenristekdikti), Hari Purwanto, menyambut baik workshop yang diadakan oleh LAPAN dan CNES. Seperti yang ia sampaikan bahwa “Kementerian sangat mengerti bahwa hal ini adalah untuk meningkatkan kemampuan masing-masing pihak dalan bidang keantariksaan.”

Hari menjelaskan, adanya 4300 universitas dengan 7,5 juta mahasiswa di Indonesia serta 11 universitas dengan level internasional, menjadi modal dasar pendukung peningkatan kapasitas sumber daya manusia. Maka, ia mengajak Kepala LAPAN untuk melibatkan perguruan tinggi dalam meningkatkan kemampuan Indonesia dalam bidang keantariksaan. 

Untuk itu, ia berharap dengan diadakannya workshop ini, dapat memperluas kerja sama Indonesia dengan Perancis, serta meningkatkan keuntungan bersama untuk kedua belah pihak. Senada dengan hal tersebut, harapan pihak CNES, Donato Giorgi, “Ada dua alasan bagi kami akan menjalin kerja sama yang erat dengan LAPAN, pertama karena hubungan erat sejak 2012, bahwa Indonesia sebagai partner yang penting untuk Perancis, untuk subyek kegiatan keantariksaan. Kedua, setiap negara mempunyai keunikan sendiri-sendiri, kami menganggap Indonesia mempunyai spesialisasi yang menarik dalam hal kondisi geografisnya. Contohnya, kita bisa belajar bersama tentang teknologi AIS untuk pemantauan lalu lintas kapal,” terangnya. 

Untuk itu, harapan kedua pihak, melalui kegiatan tersebut dapat diciptakan sinergitas kerja sama, dengan menggali peluang-peluang kerja sama, yang dipaparkan melalui sesi diskusi paralel yang akan berlangsung selama dua hari ini. Sebagaimana harapan Kepala LAPAN, yaitu peningkatan implementasi kerja sama yang sudah dibina sebelumnya, dan menyusun langkah-langkah baru peluang kerja sama di bidang lainnya. “LAPAN telah menjalin kerja sama meskipun dalam konteks parsial di bidang penginderaan jauh, terkait pemanfaatan data Spot, maka dari sini lah, peluang kerja sama akan dikembangkan,” tegasnya.

Kegiatan ini dihadiri para perwakilan institusi internasional, seperti CNES, ONERA, Airbus, TAS Singapore, ISAE, IAS,CLS, IRD, Universitas Montpellier, CIRAD, serta institusi dalam negeri antara lain ITB, PT. DI, TBC Kemenristekdikti, BMKG, KKP, IPB, UGM, Kementerian Pertanian, dan LAPAN sendiri. 

http://www.lapan.go.id/index.php/su...g-Kerja-Sama-Bidang-Penerbangan-dan-Antariksa

@Taygibay

this news is all about on how to enhancing Indonesian research and development in Aeronautica technology, including research in rocket science, UAV development, satellite technology, remote sensing and among other with France institutes as the main partner like Centre National d’Etudes Spatiales/ CNES and Airbus military.....

*General Lecture Prof Qin Shi Yin*
Penulis Berita : Tim Diseminasi • Fotografer : Tim Diseminasi • 07 Oct 2016 • Dibaca : 30 x ,


Hari senin 26 sept 2016, Prof Qin Shi Yin, guru besar Bei hang University , Beijing yang sedang berada di Indonesia setelah menghadiri ISAST 2016 di Lombok 20-22 september 2016 mengadakan general lecture di Pusat Teknologi Roket Lapan dengan judul “ Detection Tracking of Small Dim Target for Airbone Infrared Reconnaissance System”. Peserta general lecture adalah para peneliti program kendali dan uji statik roket. Acara dibuka dan dipimpin langsung oleh Kabid Diseminasi Ibu Lilis Mariani, M.Eng, dan dihadiri oleh Kepala Pusat Teknologi Roket Bapak Drs Sutrisno, MSi .






General lecture didahului dengan pemaparan hasil riset Prof Qin Shi Yin. Presentasi ini menampilkan metoda baru untuk mendeteksi target dengan cara memfilter noise dari background menggunakan pendekatan optimasi.

Tantangan yang dihadapi riset ini adalah fase deteksi yang dilakukan sedini mungkin, ketika target masih terlihat sangat kecil di layar kamera. Konsekuensi yang menyertai fase ini adalah jarak yang jauh, pengaruh atmosfer yang sangat dominan. Kendala deteksi target ketika masih kecil adalah rendahnya nilai SCR, textur belum kongkrit, dan bentuk seperti titik di angkasa. Hal yang memudahkan analisis adalah sinyal atmosfer bersifat gradual, kontinyu dan isotropis. Pendekatan Gauss digunakan untuk mengkompilasi sinyal atmosfer, target dan noise. Pendekatan Gauss PCA sanggup mengekstraksi background (L), sedangkan Gauss RPCA sanggup mengekstraksi nilai target (S).

Gauss PCA + optimalisasi = Gauss RPCA

Sedangkan sinyal target bersifat : titik singular yang sangat anisotropis











Dalam forum diskusi/tanya jawab, beberapa peneliti Lapan menanyakan antara lain:

_Tanya: Bagaimana batas terendah dari noise/gangguan?_

_Jawab: Jika image nya sama, maka tidak dapat dilakukan pengukuran_



_Tanya: Kenapa memilih Infra merah dan kenapa memilih universal camera?_

_Jawab: Karena system ini untuk diluar ruangan maka diperlukan alat/sensor yang praktis sehingga dipilih infra red._



_Tanya: Bagaimana system ini dapat menggabungkan dengan fenomena Alam?_

_Jawab: Dengan pengaturan parameter, lebih banyak membuat percobaan, perhatikan gangguan yang ada (noise disturbance), noise sangat sulit untuk diprediksi, maka diperlukan banyak eksperimen untuk mengumpulkan data._



_Saran: Diperlukan pemetaan noise_

_Jawab: Betul, dalam percobaan dapat dilakukan penambahan noise._



_Tanya: Apakah pernah mencoba dengan membandingka menggunakan Kalman filter?_

_Jawab: Tergantung pada modul yang digunakan, Kalman filter adalah sangat penting untuk modifikasi parameter guna meningkatkan hasil yang optimal._



_Tanya: Persyaratan minimum apa yang diperlukan / seperti bagai,mana kecepatan prosesor dalam system ini?_

_Jawab: Harus spesifikasi militer._



_Tanya: Bagaimana kecepatan proses image per detik?_

_Jawab: Tergantung pada algoritma yang ditetapkan._



_Tanya: Berapa kemampuan skala minimum data yang bias diolah?_

_Jawab: 1 pixel._

Di akhir acara Prof Qin Shi Yin mengundang peneliti-peneliti Lapan untuk melakukan penelitian dan melanjutkan studi S2 , S3 di Bei hang University,Beijing. 

http://pustekroket.lapan.go.id/inde...16/69/General-Lecture-Prof-Qin-Shi-Yin/berita

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Brazil seeking exports sales for ALAC anti-armour weapon*
*Victor Barreira, Brasília* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
11 October 2016


Brazil's privately run GESPI Defense Systems is in negotiations with several foreign countries to sell its 84 mm ALAC (Arma Leve Anti-Carro) man-portable shoulder-launched medium-range light anti-armour weapon system it developed in co-operation with the Brazilian Army's Technological Center (CTEx), a company spokesperson told_IHS Jane's_.

GESPI Defense Systems is in advanced negotiations with Mexico, which has requested 1,200 of the one-shot anti-armour weapon, and with Iraq, which is considering 2,000. Azerbaijan requested an initial tranche of 50 and is considering in-country manufacturing of additional units. *Preliminary discussions are being held with states such as with Indonesia and Portugal for possible sales.*


http://www.janes.com/article/64506/brazil-seeking-exports-sales-for-alac-anti-armour-weapon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KRI Nagapasa 403

@oriuploader






One day at The Indonesian Navy Eastern Fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Singapore and Indonesia to enhance bilateral defence cooperation and security issues *

*


The minister for Defence Dr Ng Eng Hen and Indonesian Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Gen (Rtd) Wiranto have breakfast together / photo: Dr Ng Eng Hen Facebook
*
By Martha Soezean on October 12, 2016 ASEAN
The Minister for Defence Dr Ng Eng Hen met Indonesian Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs, General (Rtd) Wiranto on 11 October to reaffirmed the close and long-standing bilateral defence relations between Indonesia and Singapore.

The two Ministers discussed ways to enhance bilateral defence cooperation and also transnational security issues, such as terrorism and cyber security.

Since August 2016, Singapore Police and other agencies have stepped up inland and border security measures, after six terror suspects were arrested in Batam for suspicion of trying to hit Marina Bay in Singapore with rockets fired from Batam.

Both Ministers agreed to deepen relations between the Singapore Armed Forces (SAF) and the Indonesian National Defence Forces (TNI), and to cooperate further to deal with the threat of terrorism. GEN (Rtd) Wiranto also invited Dr Ng to visit Jakarta.

Both defence establishments interact regularly through exercises, visits, professional exchanges, and cross-attendance of courses. These interactions enhance mutual understanding and camaraderie between the two militaries.

A joint exercise between the Singaporean and Indonesian armies, the annual Singapore Armed Forces Kartika (SAFKAR) Indopura, was conducted last month from 16 to 23 September.

Singapore and Indonesia also interact at multilateral forums such as the Shangri-La Dialogue, the ASEAN Defence Minister’s Meeting (ADMM) and the ADMM-Plus.

Dr Ng wrote on his Facebook, “General Wiranto is a good friend of Singapore and knows the SAF well, having started many joint initiatives when he was Chief of TNI and Indonesian Defence Minister from 1998 to 1999. Good that we have someone of his experience as we tackle together challenges related to terrorism and maritime security.”

Tempo in Indonesia reported on 11 October that General (Rtd) Wiranto, while attending the Singapore International Cyber Week in Singapore, emphasised the importance of cooperation between ASEAN countries to deal with cyber crime attacks.

"Since the beginning of 2016, Indonesia was active in the establishment of cyber norms along with 20 other countries in the United Nations Government Group Expert," he said.

He then said there must be cooperation to increase the capacity of a joint investigation and development functions of digital forensics in law enforcement agencies of ASEAN.

Wiranto advocated the appointment of points of contact or contact institutions that deal with cyber security.

"The list is essential to facilitate communication and coordination in dealing with the cyber incident, which may have an impact on two or more ASEAN countries," he said.

http://www.theonlinecitizen.com/201...eral-defence-cooperation-and-security-issues/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samudro_JOY

maybe little bit off topic but still relevant

*Painting Activities at PT.PAL with Brp Davao del Sur in the background*










Pelukis melukis aktifitas pembuatan kapal perang di dok Semarang, Divisi Kapal Niaga, PT PAL Indonesia (Persero), Surabaya, Jawa Timur. Kegiatan melukis bersama di PT PAL (Persero) yang diikuti oleh 70 pelukis dari berbagai daerah di Indonesia tersebut bertujuan untuk mengabadikan kegiatan pembuatan kapal perang serta suasananya sekaligus upaya untuk memperkenalkan salah satu industri perkapalan di Indonesia. ANTARA FOTO/Didik Suhartono

*source:tirto(dot)id/melukis-pt-pal-bTbx*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

*Obama and Indonesia: Strong Progress But an Uncertain Future*

_The U.S. has done its part to deepen relations; the ball is now in Indonesia’s court.

*By Nithin Coca - October 09, 2016*_

Few countries were as euphoric about the election of Barack Obama to the presidency of the United States in 2008 as those living in his one-time childhood home, Indonesia. Quickly christened Anak Menteng, referring to the leafy Jakarta neighborhood that was his home, expectations were high that his leadership would herald a new era of relations between the two countries.

Early on, Indonesia was high on the agenda, with the signing of the Comprehensive Partnership and the opening of the first high-tech @America Cultural Center in Jakarta. Then, things changed.

Since his last visit in 2011, Obama has seemingly ignored the country, not returning despite multiple trips to nearby Malaysia and Myanmar, to the disappointment of many Indonesians. Despite this, Obama’s presidency has seen relations between the two countries shift mostly for the better, with the lack of headlines this decade actually a sign of strength.

*Hope and (Real) Change*

Obama’s inauguration was as close to a 180 degree turnaround as was possible both politically, but also socially. America’s popularity in Indonesia went from near bottom — the legacy of eight years of George W. Bush, and the grouping of Indonesia into the battleground states of the “War on Terror” — to unseen highs, with Obama’s personal connection with Indonesia playing a key role.

“From the Indonesian perspective, the shift from a kind of Christian-crusading, cowboy image, of America under George W Bush, to an America that elected an African-American man whose father was a Muslim and an immigrant was dramatic, and one with which they could better identify,” said Ann Marie Murphy, director, Center for Emerging Powers and Transnational Trends at Seton Hall University.

Bush’s main international legacy, the War in Iraq, also was off-putting to many in Muslim-majority Indonesia. But the other factor many forget was the still-fresh wound over what had happened in Timor-Leste. Many western countries were upset at the inability of the government to hold the military accountable for the human rights crimes that occurred in the aftermath of the independence referendum there, while Indonesia was bitter at the West helping to wrench part of what it considered “sovereign territory” away. In 2008, the United States still had sanctions in place against the Indonesian military, and there was limited cooperation on security issues.

Obama was a chance for a reset, and he had a willing partner to work with. It was noteworthy that the initial olive branch came not from Obama, but his Indonesian counterpart, the globally-minded President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, who, within a month of Obama entering the White House, reached about what would eventually turn into the Comprehensive Partnership.

The peak came in 2010, when Obama returned to his one-time childhood home and made headlines by speaking a few lines in the little Bahasa Indonesia he remembered. That same year the United States dropped sanctions connected to the Timor-Leste violence, allowing for greater military cooperation, and the Partnership came into effect.

The Comprehensive Partnership was, like many of Obama’s initiatives in those days, broad and ambitious. It covered several wide-ranging areas, from democracy, civil rights, education, and security, to, importantly, trade and investment. Under this framework, both economic and cultural exchange between the two countries has grown markedly, and the deal was broad, focusing on long term cooperation between what was then, and still is, two of the world’s three largest secular democracies.

The Partnership is still in force today, despite Obama not having returned to Indonesia since 2011, and fewer headline-grabbing news stories regarding the two countries. Things have still progressed, albeit quietly, in a very different world.

“This is something you see in a lot of relationships,” said Gregory Poling, Director of the Asia Maritime Transparency Initiative and a fellow with the Southeast Asia Program at the Center for Strategic and International Studies. “In the first Obama [term], you got a lot of these big wins. The rest of it is the hard work, but it doesn’t mean that the relationship didn’t continue to evolve.”

*Second Term Blues*

This reflects the Obama presidency more broadly: ambition and action the first two years, with a unified Democratic Congress and residual hope due to the dramatic shift away from the policies of his predecessor. But 2011 brought with it a new, Republican-controlled Congress, creating domestic turmoil. Then came the Arab Spring, shifting Obama’s attention away from Asia, and, in particular, Indonesia.

Sometimes a lack of attention can be a good thing. America’s focus since 2011 has been on countries such as Libya, Syria, or nearby Myanmar and its delicate democratic transition. It was easy to ignore Indonesia when the U.S. plate was so full, especially when so much progress with Jakarta had been made in such a short time.

“Indonesia is not an ally, it doesn’t have major problems – which is a good – and it is a solid relationship at the time when there are so many problems elsewhere,” said Murphy.

It is a testament to how much the country has changed since the 1997-98 financial crisis. While not without its challenges, Indonesia is, all things considered, a stable democracy with relatively competent leadership, and has far less conflict than in the previous decade. The growing relationship with the United States is a testament to the country’s progress, and it is only when taking a wide-lens perspective that the change becomes evident.

“The relationship is undoubtedly better – on every metric,” said Poling, mentioning security, trade, investment, and, importantly, soft power, including growing numbers of Indonesians studying in the United States, as important markers of progress.

*What’s Next?*

None of this means that things can’t improve more. But the United States, under Obama, has done its part. According to Murphy, the ball is now in Indonesia’s court.

“[There is] much more potential to expand – there has to be changes in regulatory and investment environment in Indonesia – no [American] president can really make much of a dent there.”

That means Indonesia’s Obama – the young, outsider president elected to replace Yudhoyono, Joko “Jokowi” Widodo. Therein lies the problem. Jokowi’s administration has seen a marked shift towards domestic issues and nationalist-oriented policies, a big contrast from Yudhoyono.

“[Obama] was pushing an open door… This has certainly swung farther the other way with Jokowi, who doesn’t seem as interested in international relations,” said Poling.

This has not yet negatively impacted the U.S.-Indonesia relationship, though it may have slowed investment. But it means the status quo may continue until there is a change in Indonesia, or in America, which faces its own stark choice in the coming weeks on who will replace Obama.

If there is one thing to be disappointed by in Obama’s presidency, it is that while the perception of America changed dramatically in Indonesia, the converse is not true. As much as one could have hoped that Obama’s family connection to Indonesia would bring attention to the large, diverse, and democratic archipelagic nation in the United States, it didn’t.

The few stories that did break – such as a false tale that Obama attended a “radical Islamic” madrassah, few of which existed in 1960’s moderate, tolerant Indonesia — misinformed more than they brought Indonesia to light among Americans.

“Indonesia is the largest, most important country Americans know nothing about,” said Murphy, “and I don’t think that’s seen a huge change.”

Some things are easier to change than others. As Obama leaves office, it will be up to Jokowi – who has three years left in his first term – and whoever enters the White House in January, to build on the immense progress of the past eight years.

http://thediplomat.com/2016/10/obama-and-indonesia-strong-progress-but-an-uncertain-future/

+++

*Indonesia seeks stronger anti-terror law against Daesh*

_Law enforcers say around 500 Indonesian ‘Daesh sympathizers’ traveled to Syria, where dozens died while others returned.






*By Ainur Rohmah - October 11 2016*_

Law enforcers have reiterated their call for Indonesia’s anti-terror laws to be strengthened, warning of the threat posed by nationals who joined Daesh in Syria.

The chief of the National Counter Terrorism Agency said Tuesday that around 500 Indonesians had traveled to Syria, and expressed concern that upon returning they could cause “trouble” over the next six years.

"Indonesia could be like Syria without a proper terrorism law," Suhardi Alius was quoted as saying by metrotvnews.com.

The government and parliament of Indonesia have been debating proposed amendments to the country’s anti-terror laws, which have been criticized for deemed weaknesses in detaining and prosecuting suspects.

The changes -- which are currently awaiting parliamentary approval -- are expected to strengthen the Special Forces counter-terrorism squad's authority in the process of arrest, detention and de-radicalization.

They were proposed following Jan. 14 attacks in Jakarta that left eight people dead -- four of them Daesh-affiliated assailants.

The deputy chief of the national police's Intelligence and Security Agency revealed Tuesday that police data showed that around 1,242 Indonesian citizens have become “Daesh sympathizers”.

Of them, 384 are reportedly still in Syria, while 54 died there and 47 have returned. Indonesian authorities captured another 75 nationals accused of planning to travel to the war-torn country.

Insp. Gen. Lutfi Lubihanto also called for amendments to anti-terror legislation, stressing that the spread of radicalism “has evolved through social media and targeting young people”.

"Efforts to enforce the law against them [Daesh sympathizers] is still constrained by weak regulation so that prevention cannot be done optimally," he was quoted as saying by detik.com.

"There were 1,242 ISIS sympathizers recorded,” he added, using an alternative acronym for the terror group. “We classify them into core groups and sympathizers."

Indonesia has been on alert against extremist activities over the past year, further heightening security measures after the January attacks in the capital.

While the country has been under pressure to toughen anti-terrorism legislation and supervision of “radicalized” inmates, it has also drawn criticism from rights groups for not sufficiently protecting the rights of suspects.

In a statement released in March, human rights watchdog International Commission of Jurists raised concerns about amendments to Indonesia's anti-terror laws, saying they would "authorize unnecessarily prolonged detention of suspects, putting them at risk of torture, ill-treatment, enforced disappearance, and arbitrary detention".

http://aa.com.tr/en/asia-pacific/indonesia-seeks-stronger-anti-terror-law-against-daesh/662781

+++

*Indonesia to deploy 850 peacekeeping troops to Lebanon*

_October 11 2016_

Indonesia is set to deploy 850 peacekeeping soldiers to the United Nations Interim Force in Lebanon (UNIFIL) in December, a minister has said.

"Indonesia's participation in the UNIFIL is part of efforts to support peace and stability in the Middle East, particularly in Lebanon," Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi said in a statement on Monday.

In show of support, the minister visited the pre-deployment training of the Mekanis Battalion task force military Konga XXIII-K UNFIL at the Indonesian Military (TNI) Peacekeeper's Mission Force Center in Sentul, West Java, on Monday.

The training is a routine prerequisite prior to their deployment, Retno said, as the troops prepare for departure to Lebanon in December. The team of 850 personnel consisted of 18 women, she noted.

"Participation of women peacekeepers at the front line provides an added value in Indonesia's contribution to world peace, as it projects the values of Indonesian women's empowerment," Retno said.

In her remarks to the troops, she stressed the importance of maintaining respectable behavior, to avoid acts of sexual exploitation and abuse, as well as upholding UN and Indonesian values.

Indonesia is the biggest contributor to UNIFIL with a total of 1,296 personnel among the 40 participating countries, she added.

Indonesia is committed to deploying 4,000 peacekeepers by 2019 with the region currently 10th as the largest contributors to the peacekeeping forces among the 124 contributing countries. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...eploy-850-peacekeeping-troops-to-lebanon.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mengkom

madokafc said:


> *Brazil seeking exports sales for ALAC anti-armour weapon*
> *Victor Barreira, Brasília* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 11 October 2016
> 
> 
> Brazil's privately run GESPI Defense Systems is in negotiations with several foreign countries to sell its 84 mm ALAC (Arma Leve Anti-Carro) man-portable shoulder-launched medium-range light anti-armour weapon system it developed in co-operation with the Brazilian Army's Technological Center (CTEx), a company spokesperson told_IHS Jane's_.
> 
> GESPI Defense Systems is in advanced negotiations with Mexico, which has requested 1,200 of the one-shot anti-armour weapon, and with Iraq, which is considering 2,000. Azerbaijan requested an initial tranche of 50 and is considering in-country manufacturing of additional units. *Preliminary discussions are being held with states such as with Indonesia and Portugal for possible sales.*


another disposable anti-tank weapon? we just bought NLAW and javelin
i wonder why TNI doesn't seem to interested in reloadable-man-portable-recoilless-rifle?
carl gustav 84mm or RPG-7 will give boost to firepower in squad level..and they are relatively cheap..


----------



## gondes

*INSIGHT: How do we engage a hegemonic China?*
Evan A. Laksmana






_A show of air power – Pilots of the Air Force’s Sukhoi SU-30MK2 aircraft walk on a runway after they attended a rehearsal of the 2016 Angkasa Yudha airborne training module at Hang Nadim Airport in Batam, Riau Islands, on Oct. 3.(Antara/MN Kanwa) _


Despite the hype surrounding Indonesia’s campaign for a non-permanent seat at the UN Security Council, dealing with China, a country that is no longer rising and is instead behaving like a regional hegemon, remains the country’s toughest foreign policy test.

Gone are the days when buzzwords like “peaceful rise” and “charm offensive” dominate China’s engagement with Southeast Asia. Even phrases like “win-win cooperation” ring hollow, as we have recently seen with how Beijing’s media mouthpieces bullied Singapore over the region’s legitimate concerns in the South China Sea.

It is also becoming harder to ignore China’s deliberate wedge-driving that fractured ASEAN unity and consequently undermined its centrality. Further more, while some US actions can be counterproductive in the South China Sea (e.g. freedom of navigation operations), China’s flouting of UNCLOS processes, including the July 12 arbitral tribunal ruling, has damaging long-term repercussions for the region’s fledgling regional architecture.

More importantly, China’s encroachment on Indonesia’s sovereign rights around the Natunas can no longer be swept under the rug as “isolated incidents”. As long as Beijing continues to claim “historic fishing rights” in parts of our waters — as its official maps continue to present — Indonesia’s maritime space remains insecure.

And yet, even with its maritime interests compromised as the region undergoes strategic flux, Indonesia seems unable or unwilling to step up to the plate.

On the South China Sea, for example, observers believe that Indonesia has indeed taken a position: to seek strategic autonomy while maintaining an “honest broker non-claimant” role. The biggest flaw with this “hedging” strategy? It is basically a cop-out — it is devoid of leadership and does nothing to change Beijing’s calculus or the shifting facts on the ground, so to speak.

In the meantime, Indonesia’s strategic capital is withering away.

Lest we forget, in international politics, perception is more important than reality, and President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s Indonesia has been perceived to be shrinking from its leadership role, caring only about a narrow domestic development agenda and even willing to sacrifice ASEAN at the altar of better relations with China.

One way to overturn these perceptions is to craft and publicly execute a China policy based on three principles: coherence, balance and independence.

A coherent position requires Jakarta to get its foreign policy-making house in order even as it invites new stakeholders, such as the ministries of defense and fisheries, the Navy and the coast guard (for the Natunas and the South China Sea).

An ideal solution would be to create an executive National Security Council (NSC). This isn’t the “council of principals” (consisting of the military and police chiefs with the ministers of defense and foreign affairs, for example) envisioned by the now-defunct national security bill. Instead, an executive NSC should be under the President’s office and act as a centralized information center and policy advice hub the President can call on.

In short, dealing with Beijing requires a collective effort coordinated by a single hub. China is too important a foreign policy test to be left to the sole purview of diplomats.

A balanced great power management, meanwhile, entails that we don’t fully side with one power at the expense of another, while ensuring that we protect our national interests — a policy of pragmatic equidistance, in short.

This means that Jakarta should continue deepening its comprehensive strategic partnership with Beijing, for example, but on equal terms and not at the expense of other strategic partnerships. This also requires a realization that, economically, the narrative that Indonesia needs China more than the other way around is flawed.

In a recent 2016 study, Indonesia-China Economic Relations in the Twenty-First Century: Opportunities and Challenges, Yuki Fukuoka and Kiki Verico show that China has actually benefited more from the expanding trade relations with Indonesia. This is primarily because China enjoys comparative advantage in a broader range of trading products (77 percent, most notably in manufactured products) than Indonesia.

Consequently, as the study argues, Indonesia’s biggest export to China has mostly been from the natural resource sector (mining exports reached US$5.82 billion in 2010, 41.4 percent of total exports). So the fear that China would play the “economic coercion” card if Indonesia stands up forcefully — for our sovereign rights in the Natunas, for UNCLOS and for our fellow ASEAN members in the South China Sea — seems unwarranted.

Regionally, a balanced China policy requires Indonesia to take its leadership role more seriously beyond last-minute pushes during ASEAN meetings. If Jakarta believes multilateralism to be the best course of action, then invest in it and take the lead, but if our interests dictate that multilateralism is too cumbersome, then we need a more geopolitically nimble strategy — one that does not rely on the good graces of Washington and Beijing, but instead focuses on other regional partners like India, Australia, or Japan.

Finally, an independent China policy means that our national interests — not the personal interests of some members of the political elite — dictate when and how we should craft an assertive, proactive and balanced foreign policy.

Often the “independent” part of the bebas aktif doctrine is interpreted as being free from external intervention, but as we have seen recently such “interventions” may come through “back doors” in the domestic political arena. Put differently, domestic politics has taken over geopolitics when it comes to Indonesia’s China policy.

Of course, independence also depends on shedding bureaucratic group-thinks and abandoning rhetorical positions that give us short-term flexibility but long-term stagnation (e.g. the “non-claimant” position). But overall, combining the improvement of domestic maritime governance and foreign policymaking with flexible diplomatic positions should put us in the best position to be independent in crafting our China policy.
___________________________

_The writer is a researcher at the Centre for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS), Jakarta._

http://www.thejakartapost.com/academia/2016/10/12/insight-how-do-we-engage-a-hegemonic-china.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

No ill intention here, just sharing...

We sometimes get upset whenever we heard the "world Class Navy" jargon uttered by Indonesian military officials. But here we found something really absurd.

I mean, come on....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mengkom

pr1v4t33r said:


> No ill intention here, just sharing...
> 
> We sometimes get upset whenever we heard the "world Class Navy" jargon uttered by Indonesian military officials. But here we found something really absurd.
> 
> I mean, come on....







canned MRE is first introduced during american civil war
so, basically they are lags 200 years behind
well, better late than never

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

Crisis Response Team/CRT Batch.19, Montross, Virginia, USA. Gegana POLRI.
Photo credit : Imron Bentac
https://www.facebook.com/7622574837...257483796698/1215723775116731/?type=3&theater


----------



## Star Bugs

English interpretation follows below.

Saya harap TNI, POLRI, dan lembaga pemerintah lain nggak getol pake bhs inggris. Kalo banyak ngurusin orang asing bolehlah pake bhs inggris seperti "Tourist Police" atau "Border Check Point".

NKRI tidak hanya sebatas letak dan perbatasan geografis. Rendang, batik, reog, Bahasa Indonesia, dll adalah bagian dari NKRI yang harus kita pertahankan. Saya apresiasi Badan Search and Rescue Nasional berubah nama menjadi Badan Nasional Pencarian dan Penyelamatan. 

Diluar itu, saya bangga dengan Skadron 51. Looking forward for more drones for Skadron 51. 

-------------

I was just commenting on translating foreign terms into Indonesian language for government use particularly the police and armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dayax

*Coordinated Patrol and India-Indonesia Bilateral Maritime Exercise Commence at Belawan, Indonesia*​


In a demonstration of India's commitment to its ties with Indonesia and to the maritime security in the Indian Ocean Region, Indian Naval Ship Karmuk, an indigenously built missile corvette, based under the Andaman and Nicobar Command, alongwith a Dornier Maritime Patrol Aircraft, is participating in the 28th India-Indonesia Coordinated Patrol and Second Bilateral Maritime Exercise, scheduled from 10-27 Oct 16 in the Andaman Sea.

Defence relations between India and Indonesia have been growing steadily with regular joint activities and interactions between the Armed Forces of the two countries. The two navies have been carrying out Coordinated Patrols (CORPAT) on respective sides of the International Maritime Boundary Line (IMBL) twice a year since 2002, with the aim of keeping this vital part of the Indian Ocean Region safe and secure for commercial shipping, International trade and legitimate marine activities. The CORPAT has strengthened understanding and interoperability between the two navies and promoted net maritime security in the region.

The bilateral cooperation has increased significantly with the scheduling of the Second Bilateral Maritime Exercise alongwith the 28th edition of the CORPAT. The Opening Ceremony at Belawan, Indonesia from 10-13 Oct 16 is being attended by Commodore Girish Kumar Garg, the Naval Component Commander of the Tri Service Andaman and Nicobar Command (ANC) based at Port Blair. The Bilateral Maritime Exercise and the CORPAT would see participation by one warship and one Maritime Patrol Aircraft from each Navy.

These interactions would also provide opportunities for extensive operational and training engagements, and contribute substantively to the maintenance of good order at sea. The Exercise seeks to strengthen the existing bonds of friendship between India and Indonesia, and underscore India's partnership and solidarity with friendly countries of the region. DKS/GY

*Danlantamal I buka Patroli Terkoordinasi RI – India "Indindo"ke 28 *​


Dalam rangka meningkatkan hubungan pertahanan antara India dan Indonesia khususnya dalam bidang Operasi Militer, TNI Angkatan Laut dengan Angkatan Laut India Menggelar Patroli Terkoordinasi (Patkor) Indindo ke 28 yang secara resmi dibuka oleh Komandan Lantamal I Brigjen TNI Mar Widodo Dwi Purwanto didampingi Senior Officer Angkatan Laut India Naval Component Commander, Komando Andaman dan Nicobar, Commodore Girish Kumar Garg di Gedung Yos Sudarso Mako Lantamal I Belawan, Selasa (11/10).
Patkor Indindo ke 28 yang telah dilaksanakan sejak Tahun 2002 ini dilaksanakan di sepanjang garis batas maritim Internasional khususunya di wilayah Samudera Hindia dan Selat Malaka untuk menjaga jalur pelayaran internasional agar tetap aman bagi pelayaran komersil dan perdagangan Internasional. Begitu juga dengan latihan-latihan yang nantinya akan dilaksanakan telah diperkuat kerjasama dan inter operabilitad antara kedua Angkatan Laut terutama untuk memformalisasi tindakan untuk menuntut kapal yang terlibat dalam kegiatan ilegal, pencarian dan penyelamatan serta pengendalian pencemaran secara terkoordinasi.
Patroli Terkoordinasi (Patkor) Indonesia-India (Indindo) telah berhasil mengurangi kejahatan di laut perbatasan RI—India. Hal ini disampaikan dalam konferensi pers oleh Komandan Kapal Perang India INS Karmuk, Kumar Garg.
Kegiatan Patroli Terkoordinasi ke - 28 dan Latihan Angkatan bersenjata kedua Negara ini dijadwalkan akan diselenggarakan pada 10-26 Oktober 2016, Upacara Pembukaan dilaksanakan pada 10-13 Oktober di Mako Lantamal I dan Upacara penutupan dijadwalkan akan diadakan di Port Blair India pada tanggal 27 Oktober 2016. Dengan melibatkan 1unsur KRI Wiratno-379, 1Pesawat Udara TNI Angkatan Laut Cassa P-852 serta 1Unsur Kapal perang India INS Karmuk P-64 dan 1 Pesawat Udara Angkatan Laut India IN 228 Dornier.

Hadir dalam Upacara pembukaan Patkor Indindo ke 28 tersebut Wadan Lantamal I Kolonel Laut (P) Nursyawal Embun, Athan India Captain J.S.Dhanoa, Dansatgas Indonesia Kolonel Laut(P) Muhammad Risahdi, Para Asisten Danlantamal I, Komandan KRI Wiratno, Co INS Karmuk dan delegasi dari kedua Negara. _(Dispen Lantamal I)_


----------



## katarabhumi

Star Bugs said:


> English interpretation follows below.
> 
> Saya harap TNI, POLRI, dan lembaga pemerintah lain nggak getol pake bhs inggris. Kalo banyak ngurusin orang asing bolehlah pake bhs inggris seperti "Tourist Police" atau "Border Check Point".
> 
> NKRI tidak hanya sebatas letak dan perbatasan geografis. Rendang, batik, reog, Bahasa Indonesia, dll adalah bagian dari NKRI yang harus kita pertahankan. Saya apresiasi Badan Search and Rescue Nasional berubah nama menjadi Badan Nasional Pencarian dan Penyelamatan.
> 
> Diluar itu, saya bangga dengan Skadron 51. Looking forward for more drones for Skadron 51.
> 
> -------------
> 
> I was just commenting on translating foreign terms into Indonesian language for government use particularly the police and armed forces.



Couldn't agree more.

Not just for organization name and slogan but for public speaking as well. Often government officials including TNI and Polri -usually the higher ranks- are going _Good Pagi Selamat Morning_ style when they speak, mixing english words with Indonesian in their speaking despite the words have (their) equivalent in BI. Make their language sounds neither Bahasa Indonesia nor English.

It seems petty but it shows how much we appreciate our own language. As official of the country, they should set the example.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SSE P6 ATAV (All Terrain Assault Vehicle)





Indonesian peacekeeper are warmly accepted by the host country and its social community.





Marines' BTR-4M

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MacanJawa

mengkom said:


> another disposable anti-tank weapon? we just bought NLAW and javelin
> i wonder why TNI doesn't seem to interested in reloadable-man-portable-recoilless-rifle?
> carl gustav 84mm or RPG-7 will give boost to firepower in squad level..and they are relatively cheap..


I think recoilless rifle is expensive and have less penertration compared to lastest RPG munition
And RPG have different ammo like anti tank, anti personnel and thermobaric
And nlaw and javelin are guided
We have RPG 7 in marine, and army used c90 from spain


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> Marines' BTR-4M
> View attachment 342855



Maximum badassery..


----------



## MacanJawa

GraveDigger388 said:


> Maximum badassery..


Yeah but did we order more?


----------



## Taygibay

madokafc said:


> @Taygibay
> 
> this news is all about on how to enhancing Indonesian research and development in Aeronautica technology, including research in rocket science, UAV development, satellite technology, remote sensing and among other with France institutes as the main partner like Centre National d’Etudes Spatiales/ CNES and Airbus military.....



Thank you very much milady; I will get to it later today but
there is no doubt about the link between France and Indonesia
on security and military matters incl. industrial as for Anoa VAB.***

Best of days to you, Tay.
*** Low tech example but it used to be my ride so it's sentimental.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

*Army Battlefield taxi*




*STORMER




M 113




AMX VCI*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mengkom

MacanJawa said:


> I think recoilless rifle is expensive and have less penertration compared to lastest RPG munition
> And RPG have different ammo like anti tank, anti personnel and thermobaric
> And nlaw and javelin are guided
> We have RPG 7 in marine, and army used c90 from spain


both carl gustav and RPG-7 are shoulder-fired recoilless rifle
both are comparable in terms of function, weight and class of weapon
carl gustav does have many type of ammunition like RPG-7
both are relatively cheap and actually does not meant to defeat heavy tanks..they are meant to destroy fortification and lighter vehicle

the differences are:
+Carl gustav is a rifled weapon, the projectile leaves the barrel stabilized by rotational spin..so the projectiles tends to have flatter trajectory and does not influenced by side wind
+meanwhile RPG-7 projectile is stabilized by retractable fin at the back of the rocket..it influenced much more by side wind, so the shooter must be skillful enough to adjust to wind

yes, we do have carl gustav, RPG-7, and C90 in our inventory.. but all of them is in small quantity and doesn't well spread among TNI units
i'd like to see this class of weapon being integrated as a standard in squad level
it will be a tremendous force multiplier to soldier in the field


----------



## faries

pr1v4t33r said:


> SSE P6 ATAV (All Terrain Assault Vehicle)
> View attachment 342850



so, the Army also intereseted in SSE P6 ATAV? I see "UJI COBA TNI AD" sticker at front of the vehicle.





Coordinating Maritime Minister Luhut B. Pandjaitan opened the meeting the head of the coast guard in Asia (HACGAM). 
Source: Remigius Septian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> so, the Army also intereseted in SSE P6 ATAV? I see "UJI COBA TNI AD" sticker at front of the vehicle.


I can imagine that Kopassus might be eager to try this one.



MacanJawa said:


> Yeah but did we order more?


Next order will depend on the result from the field trials here.


----------



## MacanJawa

mengkom said:


> both carl gustav and RPG-7 are shoulder-fired recoilless rifle
> both are comparable in terms of function, weight and class of weapon
> carl gustav does have many type of ammunition like RPG-7
> both are relatively cheap and actually does not meant to defeat heavy tanks..they are meant to destroy fortification and lighter vehicle
> 
> the differences are:
> +Carl gustav is a rifled weapon, the projectile leaves the barrel stabilized by rotational spin..so the projectiles tends to have flatter trajectory and does not influenced by side wind
> +meanwhile RPG-7 projectile is stabilized by retractable fin at the back of the rocket..it influenced much more by side wind, so the shooter must be skillful enough to adjust to wind
> 
> yes, we do have carl gustav, RPG-7, and C90 in our inventory.. but all of them is in small quantity and doesn't well spread among TNI units
> i'd like to see this class of weapon being integrated as a standard in squad level
> it will be a tremendous force multiplier to soldier in the field



i add more diference
carl gustav are recoiless rifle a rifled bore
and rpg is recoiless launcher because rpg is rocket propeled a different mechanism than carl gustav, and rpg tube are smoothbore

both are recoiless launcher i agree but not recoiless rifle


----------



## GraveDigger388

MacanJawa said:


> i add more diference
> carl gustav are recoiless rifle a rifled bore
> and rpg is recoiless launcher because rpg is rocket propeled a different mechanism than carl gustav, and rpg tube are smoothbore
> 
> both are recoiless launcher i agree but not recoiless rifle


Also, aren't recoilless rifles use standard cannon shells instead of rockets?


----------



## initial_d

i agree that TNI lack of fire power in term of light shoulder fired rocket in squad level. 
i dont know why pindad is not developing this type of weapons, is it because there are no request from TNI!?


----------



## mengkom

MacanJawa said:


> i add more diference
> carl gustav are recoiless rifle a rifled bore
> and rpg is recoiless launcher because rpg is rocket propeled a different mechanism than carl gustav, and rpg tube are smoothbore
> 
> both are recoiless launcher i agree but not recoiless rifle





GraveDigger388 said:


> Also, aren't recoilless rifles use standard cannon shells instead of rockets?


i stand corrected
RPG-7 is rocket launcher, which means it has its own propulsion. Once the projectile launched, it accelerates further
whereas, carl gustav is recoilless rifle, it uses modified artillery shells with side facing primer, once launched it doesn't have its own propulsion and behave like normal arty shell..although the more recent ammunition does have built in rocket booster which makes carl gustav a hybrid weapon (recoilles rifle+rocket boosted shell)



initial_d said:


> i agree that TNI lack of fire power in term of light shoulder fired rocket in squad level.
> i dont know why pindad is not developing this type of weapons, is it because there are no request from TNI!?


i think Pindad has the ability to develop shoulder-fired rocket
its just TNI that kinda slow in adopting new warfare tactics

remember, it is only 10 years ago when TNI fielded 40mm Underbarrel Grenade Launcher as standard weapon in squad level
although the technology has been around since vietnam war

another example: Pindad has been offering TNI a Designated Marksmen Rifle for years now, but still no success

i hate to say, but we are lags behind our neighbor in terms of squad firepower
singapore has inducted ultimax LMG, M110 DMR and AT-4 Matador in their squad team
malaysia has minimi and RPG-7
we only have minimi LMG and M203 low velocity grenade launcher

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesian Army attend demonstration of WS-43 loitering glide bomb in China*





A mock-up of the WS-43 glide bomb system that was demonstrated to the Indonesian Armed Forces on 26 September 2016. Source: Chinese internet sources via www.fyjs.cn
Senior representatives from the Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Darat, or TNI-AD) were recently in China to witness a live-fire demonstration of the WS-43 rocket-assisted glide bomb, the service announced on 10 October.

The demonstration was attended by the artillery regiment's director of doctrine, education and training, Brigadier General Yudi Satriyono, and the director for management, research and development at the TNI-AD's air defence artillery division, Colonel Ruly Chandrayani.

The WS-43 system has been developed by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, and was first unveiled at the Airshow China 2014 exhibition in Zhuhai.

According to information gathered by _IHS Jane's_ from the exhibition, the system can deliver payloads of up to 20 kg, at distances of up to 60 km, and loiter for up to 30 minutes before hitting its target.

The glide bomb relies on a combination of inertial navigation and GPS for mid-flight guidance, and imaging infrared (IIR) for terminal guidance. The weapon can track, and engage both moving and static targets.

Prior to the demonstration which was conducted on 26 September, representatives from China's Aerospace Long-March International Trade (ALIT) were in Cimahi, West Java, to conduct a briefing on loitering munition systems, including the WS-43.

The briefing, which was conducted on 15 August, was jointly conducted with Indonesian defence company PT Global Difens Mandiri.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(243 of 309 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/64551/...ration-of-ws-43-loitering-glide-bomb-in-china


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Today at PT.Pindad




Anoa2 APC & Badak FSV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Zarvan said:


> *Indonesian Army attend demonstration of WS-43 loitering glide bomb in China*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mock-up of the WS-43 glide bomb system that was demonstrated to the Indonesian Armed Forces on 26 September 2016. Source: Chinese internet sources via www.fyjs.cn
> Senior representatives from the Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Darat, or TNI-AD) were recently in China to witness a live-fire demonstration of the WS-43 rocket-assisted glide bomb, the service announced on 10 October.
> 
> The demonstration was attended by the artillery regiment's director of doctrine, education and training, Brigadier General Yudi Satriyono, and the director for management, research and development at the TNI-AD's air defence artillery division, Colonel Ruly Chandrayani.
> 
> The WS-43 system has been developed by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, and was first unveiled at the Airshow China 2014 exhibition in Zhuhai.
> 
> According to information gathered by _IHS Jane's_ from the exhibition, the system can deliver payloads of up to 20 kg, at distances of up to 60 km, and loiter for up to 30 minutes before hitting its target.
> 
> The glide bomb relies on a combination of inertial navigation and GPS for mid-flight guidance, and imaging infrared (IIR) for terminal guidance. The weapon can track, and engage both moving and static targets.
> 
> Prior to the demonstration which was conducted on 26 September, representatives from China's Aerospace Long-March International Trade (ALIT) were in Cimahi, West Java, to conduct a briefing on loitering munition systems, including the WS-43.
> 
> The briefing, which was conducted on 15 August, was jointly conducted with Indonesian defence company PT Global Difens Mandiri.
> 
> *Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To read the full article, Client Login
> (243 of 309 words)
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/64551/...ration-of-ws-43-loitering-glide-bomb-in-china


instead of wasting money on this bomb, we should prioritize on purchasing smart bombs and standoff munitions for our fighter jets. as we could clearly see during Angkasa Yudha exercise. Our Air force is pretty much outdated in terms of munitions such as the use of dumb bombs to drop on the enemy.


----------



## Zarvan

striver44 said:


> instead of wasting money on this bomb, we should prioritize on purchasing smart bombs and standoff munitions for our fighter jets. as we could clearly see during Angkasa Yudha exercise. Our Air force is pretty much outdated in terms of munitions such as the use of dumb bombs to drop on the enemy.


First which rifle this women is carrying secondly first your Air Force need to increase its size. Right now your Air Force is not good you need at least 250 latest Fighter Jets not just hardly 70 or 80. Secondly this can be great answer towards enemy moving armor brigades and also stationary infrastructure


----------



## pr1v4t33r

striver44 said:


> instead of wasting money on this bomb, we should prioritize on purchasing smart bombs and standoff munitions for our fighter jets. as we could clearly see during Angkasa Yudha exercise. Our Air force is pretty much outdated in terms of munitions such as the use of dumb bombs to drop on the enemy.



I say we should look further into the opportunity to acquire such advance weapons system like the N-LAWS with WS-43 loitering munition. I think this is more effective than smart bomb and bring more tactical advantage to the table.






For the smart boms, Pindad and BPPT already getting their hand on it trying to produce some working prototype to be tested. No need to choose one over another, we should get them both.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaka404

striver44 said:


> instead of wasting money on this bomb, we should prioritize on purchasing smart bombs and standoff munitions for our fighter jets. as we could clearly see during Angkasa Yudha exercise. Our Air force is pretty much outdated in terms of munitions such as the use of dumb bombs to drop on the enemy.


army =/= air force... they have different procurement... they seek different things..

if you wonder why the army doesn't prioritize on purchasing smart bombs for our jet fighters, then you might wanna ask yourself first whether or not our army have any jet fighters.. or if you wonder why our air force are interested in this weapon system, then you might wanna reread the article....

sometimes i wonder why many indonesian especially politician have this kind of train of thought.. like at a time when our army are planning to buy MBTs, many indonesian commented shouldn't we prioritize on buying warships then mbts...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

Zarvan said:


> First which rifle this women is carrying secondly first your Air Force need to increase its size. Right now your Air Force is not good you need at least 250 latest Fighter Jets not just hardly 70 or 80. Secondly this can be great answer towards enemy moving armor brigades and also stationary infrastructure


correct me if I'm wrong,i believe it to be ss-1 rifle with silencer. concerning the size of our Air Force, it's critical that this small fleet of jets equipped with the best munitions available to ensure combat effectiveness, and contrary to popular believe of real ground war with our enemy, the main threat coming our way currently is a naval confrontation with our neighbours so it's critical that our fighter jets together with our naval components halt or destroy the enemy as far as possible out at sea, this is not possible by using loitering munitions.



kaka404 said:


> army =/= air force... they have different procurement... they seek different things..


yes I understand, but given the relatively small amount of our military budget, I think we should PRORITIZE, loitering munitions are good news if purchased but then you have to think at a broader terms, since our Air Force most of the time rely on unguided munitions which have limited combat effectiveness compared to guided one.



pr1v4t33r said:


> I say we should look further into the opportunity to acquire such advance weapons system like the N-LAWS with WS-43 loitering munition. I think this is more effective than smart bomb and bring more tactical advantage to the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the smart boms, Pindad and BPPT already getting their hand on it trying to produce some working prototype to be tested. No need to choose one over another, we should have both.


i'm quite aware of that, but most of our military programs are going at a slow phase, remember when we said that we are going to launch sattelites using homemade launch vehicle/rocket and there's no update till now


----------



## kaka404

striver44 said:


> yes I understand, but given the relatively small amount of our military budget, I think we should prioritize our procurement


no.. each unit has their own budget.. each of them should expand their weapon system according to their own budget.. we do not sacrifice the budget of one for another.

ps: if i'm not mistaken the army has the smallest budget of the three..


----------



## pr1v4t33r

striver44 said:


> yes I understand, but given the relatively small amount of our military budget, I think we should PRORITIZE, loitering munitions are good news if purchased



Getting an advance, strategic weapon system should be on top of the priority list. Especially if we can get those on bargain with no string attached.

I can't imagine we could get this kind of weapon from NATO countries. Or could we?


----------



## kaka404

striver44 said:


> *since our Air Force most of the time rely on unguided munitions which have limited combat effectiveness compared to guided one*.


i'm not entirely sure where do you get that informations but the Air Force uses the following missiles:

*Missile* *Origin* *Type* *Versions* *Note
Air-to-air missile[60]*
AIM-9 Sidewinder USA Short Range IR guided AIM-9P4 & AIM-9X on F-5E/F, F-16A/B and BaE Hawk 53/109/209
AIM-120 AMRAAM USA Medium Range active radar homing guided AIM-120C on F-16C/D / on delivery[61]
R-73 Russia Short Range IR guided on Su-27 and Su-30
R-77 Russia Medium Range active radar homing on Su-27 and Su-30
MAA-1 Piranha Brazil Short Range IR guided on Super Tucano[62]
*Air-to-surface missile[60][63]*
AGM-65 Maverick USA Tactical missile On BaE Hawk 209 and F-16A/B
Kh-29 Russia Tactical missile On Su-30
Kh-31 Russia Supersonic Anti Ship Missile On Su-30
Kh-59 Russia TV Guided Cruise Missile On Su-30

those are guided


----------



## striver44

kaka404 said:


> no.. each unit has their own budget.. each of them should expand their weapon system according to their own budget.. we do not sacrifice the budget of one for another.
> 
> ps: if i'm not mistaken the army has the smallest budget of the three..





kaka404 said:


> no.. each unit has their own budget.. each of them should expand their weapon system according to their own budget.. we do not sacrifice the budget of one for another.
> 
> ps: if i'm not mistaken the army has the smallest budget of the three..





pr1v4t33r said:


> Getting an advance, strategic weapon system should be on top of the priority list. Especially if we can get that on bargain with no string attached.


totally


kaka404 said:


> no.. each unit has their own budget.. each of them should expand their weapon system according to their own budget.. we do not sacrifice the budget of one for another.
> 
> ps: if i'm not mistaken the army has the smallest budget of the three..


you don't get me, I'm not urging a transfer of budget from the army to the AF, but the level of prioritization in our armed forces is somewhat for me ridiculous. The army is about to get their shinny new guided munitions while our air force stuck with unguided "dumb" bombs. given that our current main threat are coming from the sea I think the governing bodies in our KEMHAN should prioritize on equipping our Navy and Air Force first



kaka404 said:


> i'm not entirely sure where do you get that informations but the Air Force uses the following missiles:
> 
> *Missile* *Origin* *Type* *Versions* *Note
> Air-to-air missile[60]*
> AIM-9 Sidewinder USA Short Range IR guided AIM-9P4 & AIM-9X on F-5E/F, F-16A/B and BaE Hawk 53/109/209
> AIM-120 AMRAAM USA Medium Range active radar homing guided AIM-120C on F-16C/D / on delivery[61]
> R-73 Russia Short Range IR guided on Su-27 and Su-30
> R-77 Russia Medium Range active radar homing on Su-27 and Su-30
> MAA-1 Piranha Brazil Short Range IR guided on Super Tucano[62]
> *Air-to-surface missile[60][63]*
> AGM-65 Maverick USA Tactical missile On BaE Hawk 209 and F-16A/B
> Kh-29 Russia Tactical missile On Su-30
> Kh-31 Russia Supersonic Anti Ship Missile On Su-30
> Kh-59 Russia TV Guided Cruise Missile On Su-30
> 
> those are guided


yes what about the f-16's, sure maverick are guided but its damn old school


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

kaka404 said:


> i'm not entirely sure where do you get that informations but the Air Force uses the following missiles:
> 
> *Missile* *Origin* *Type* *Versions* *Note
> Air-to-air missile[60]*
> AIM-9 Sidewinder USA Short Range IR guided AIM-9P4 & AIM-9X on F-5E/F, F-16A/B and BaE Hawk 53/109/209
> AIM-120 AMRAAM USA Medium Range active radar homing guided AIM-120C on F-16C/D / on delivery[61]
> R-73 Russia Short Range IR guided on Su-27 and Su-30
> R-77 Russia Medium Range active radar homing on Su-27 and Su-30
> MAA-1 Piranha Brazil Short Range IR guided on Super Tucano[62]
> *Air-to-surface missile[60][63]*
> AGM-65 Maverick USA Tactical missile On BaE Hawk 209 and F-16A/B
> Kh-29 Russia Tactical missile On Su-30
> Kh-31 Russia Supersonic Anti Ship Missile On Su-30
> Kh-59 Russia TV Guided Cruise Missile On Su-30
> 
> those are guided




Also R-27, as shown in Natuna recently


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> Getting an advance, strategic weapon system should be on top of the priority list. Especially if we can get those on bargain with no string attached.
> 
> I can't imagine we get this kind of weapon from NATO countries. Or could we?


years ago it's hard to imagine the army would get their hands on the latest version on the AH-64 apache's. now?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

striver44 said:


> years ago it's hard to imagine the army would get their hands on the latest version on the AH-64 apache's. now?



When opportunity arise, we should embrace it with open mind.


----------



## kaka404

striver44 said:


> you don't get me, I'm not urging a transfer of budget from the army to the AF, but the level of prioritization in our armed forces is somewhat for me ridiculous. The army is about to get their shinny new guided munitions while our air force stuck with unguided "dumb" bombs. given that our current main threat are coming from the sea I think the governing bodies in our KEMHAN should prioritize on equipping our Navy and Air Force first


and now you're saying that the army must wait to buy a certain technology until the air force did first... again. i would say that is not how it work..

ps: as mention KEMHAN has prioritize navy and air force.. hence why the army has a smaller budget.


----------



## striver44

kaka404 said:


> and now you're saying that the army must wait to buy a certain technology until the air force did first... again. i would say that is not how it work..





pr1v4t33r said:


> When the opportunity rise, we should embrace it with open mind.


sure, why not.



kaka404 said:


> and now you're saying that the army must wait to buy a certain technology until the air force did first... again. i would say that is not how it work..
> 
> ps: as mention KEMHAN has prioritize navy and air force.. hence why the army has a smaller budget.


dude it's called sarcasm


----------



## pr1v4t33r

All i want to say is that i support the army decision to "take a look" and further examine this weapon system. Sounds like a pretty cool stuff


----------



## MacanJawa

Dude this loitering munition, what happen if after rocket launched to target then we cancel it did rocket land and reusable or explode?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MacanJawa said:


> Dude this loitering munition, what happen if after rocket launched to target then we cancel it did rocket land and reusable or explode?


Why we cancel it in the first place? When we hit the fire button, we hit to kill. We are not playing games here. But i guess it will just fall off and explode, since this munition bring 20kg warhead with them.


----------



## MacanJawa

pr1v4t33r said:


> Why we cancel it in the first place? When we hit the fire button, we hit to kill. We are not playing games here. But i guess it will just fall off and explode, since this munition bring 20kg warhead with them.



maybe suddenly there civilian in target radius but who know?


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> Why we cancel it in the first place?



Uh.....sudden blue-on-blue occurance/possibility?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MacanJawa said:


> maybe suddenly there civilian in target radius but who know?





GraveDigger388 said:


> Uh.....sudden blue-on-blue occurance/possibility?



I think it's pretty safe. This munition can loiter up to 30 minutes before striking any confirmed target. We can just redirect it to hit another targets within its striking radius, which is 60 km.

This mini cruise missile can even search and destroy enemies hiding in reverse slope area. So, it's quite precise and accurate.


----------



## toke115

Indonesian National Police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MacanJawa said:


> I think recoilless rifle is expensive and have less penertration compared to lastest RPG munition
> And RPG have different ammo like anti tank, anti personnel and thermobaric
> And nlaw and javelin are guided
> We have RPG 7 in marine, and army used c90 from spain



RR is heavy ... and not really mobile... even the Carl Gustav requires 2 soldiers.. 1 for the launcher another to carry and load it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rondo.royal2

@striver44 
Smart bom dan standoff misil punya error jangkauan walaupun sudah dibekali sistem seeker homing. karena tidak punya datalink langsung dari radar seperti medium air to air dan sam .cara kerjanya smart bom dan standoff misil ,dia menjatuhkan diri dg dibekali ins ,saat fase midcourse gps nya menghitung jarak antara peluncuran dan target , berhubung smart bom dan standoff misil tidak bisa berputar putar serta kecepatannya tidak bisa dikontrol saat landing seperti pesawat .. dia punya masalah ke error an jangkauan . 

kalo ancamannya di laut lebih efektif pakai ashm.
Kalo didarat pakai loitering bom seperti ws 43 ,yg sudah dibekali ins,gps dan seeker homing lebih efektif karena lintasannya tidak balistik seperti roket dan turun tajam tanpa adanya kendali kecepatan seperti smart bom dan standoff misil. 

Beli ratusan peswat tapi tidak efektif untuk ancaman di laut dan darat buat apa ? Perawatan pesawat mahal lho ntar kayak tetangga beli ratusan sering jatuh  

Punya ratusan kilo yg dipersenjatai misil klub anti darat tanpa memiliki tactical datalink juga percuma, bakal error jangkauan.


----------



## Nike

why the army opting to have such delicate weapon system, because they know first hands if our Air Forces is pretty damn weak and cant guarantee much work to be done


----------



## faries

811th Battalion, Detachment-81, Kopassus
Photo credit : PeterTheSheepDog
https://www.facebook.com/7622574837...257483796698/1216587071697068/?type=3&theater

*Coordinated Patrol and India-Indonesia Bilateral Maritime Exercise commence in Indonesia*

*



*

In a demonstration of India's commitment to its ties with Indonesia and to the maritime security in the Indian Ocean Region, Indian Naval Ship Karmuk, an indigenously built missile corvette, based under the Andaman and Nicobar Command, alongwith a Dornier Maritime Patrol Aircraft, is participating in the 28th India-Indonesia Coordinated Patrol and Second Bilateral Maritime Exercise, scheduled from October 10-17 in the Andaman Sea.

Defence relations between India and Indonesia have been growing steadily with regular joint activities and interactions between the Armed Forces of the two countries.

The two navies have been carrying out Coordinated Patrols (CORPAT) on respective sides of the International Maritime Boundary Line (IMBL) twice a year since 2002, with the aim of keeping this vital part of the Indian Ocean Region safe and secure for commercial shipping, International trade and legitimate marine activities.

The CORPAT has strengthened understanding and interoperability between the two navies and promoted net maritime security in the region.

The bilateral cooperation has increased significantly with the scheduling of the Second Bilateral Maritime Exercise along with the 28th edition of the CORPAT.

The Opening Ceremony at Belawan, Indonesia from October 10-13 is being attended by Commodore Girish Kumar Garg, the Naval Component Commander of the Tri Service Andaman and Nicobar Command (ANC) based at Port Blair.

The Bilateral Maritime Exercise and the CORPAT would see participation by one warship and one Maritime Patrol Aircraft from each Navy.

These interactions would also provide opportunities for extensive operational and training engagements, and contribute substantively to the maintenance of good order at sea. The Exercise seeks to strengthen the existing bonds of friendship between India and Indonesia, and underscore India's partnership and solidarity with friendly countries of the region.

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...ise-commence-in-indonesia-116101000322_1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

The first priority should be air force, followed by navy and then army. An effective air force can eliminate air and naval threats, as well as rendering opposing ground forces ineffective through supply interdiction and constant bombing. Even a Hawk 209 with AGM-65 can be deadlier than the Yakhont-carrying KRI OWA. It can attack naval targets farther and faster, while TNI AL ships may need take days to intercept opposing naval ships. Submarines are even worse, they have mediocre sensors and have slow speed. Subs can't catch up with surface ships and there's no guarantee that they will be at perfect ambush position due to the volatile nature of battlefield. I get really tired of those "ghoib adherents" who constantly talk about overrated subs. It's much better to have an extra squadron of maritime-oriented Su-30MK2 with Kh-31A, than a couple of ghoib Kilo subs. Faster and deadlier, could unleash a salvo of 50 or more AShM within hours after naval threats are detected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> The first priority should be air force, followed by navy and then army. An effective air force can eliminate air and naval threats, as well as rendering opposing ground forces ineffective through supply interdiction and constant bombing. Even a Hawk 209 with AGM-65 can be deadlier than the Yakhont-carrying KRI OWA. It can attack naval targets farther and faster, while TNI AL ships may need take days to intercept opposing naval ships. Submarines are even worse, they have mediocre sensors and have slow speed. Subs can't catch up with surface ships and there's no guarantee that they will be at perfect ambush position due to the volatile nature of battlefield. I get really tired of those "ghoib adherents" who constantly talk about overrated subs. It's much better to have an extra squadron of maritime-oriented Su-30MK2 with Kh-31A, than a couple of ghoib Kilo subs. Faster and deadlier, could unleash a salvo of 50 or more AShM within hours after naval threats are detected.



i would agree, Air Superiority is a must and that's why Air Forces and Navy currently got the biggest shares of extra funds for modernization programme. The Army itself is quite content with what they had and embarking a modest modernization programme and even pursue second hand items like M109 Kawest and M113 for their upgrading efforts


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

madokafc said:


> i would agree, Air Superiority is a must and that's why Air Forces and Navy currently got the biggest shares of extra funds for modernization programme. The Army itself is quite content with what they had and embarking a modest modernization programme and even pursue second hand items like M109 Kawest and M113 for their upgrading efforts



It's true what people say that even if we have a huge raise, it doesn't mean that we will have enough money. 

The state budget and military budget have increased significantly in the past 10 years, but we still end up having deficits. We simply spend more, because we think we earn more. As an example, NTT province gets Rp 31 trillion DIPA last year and recently BPJS Kesehatan needs nearly Rp 7 trillion of fund injection. Really can't expect to get much higher defense budget in near future and tax amnesty will start to contribute starting in 2017. It may only be barely enough to cover the budget deficit.


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> why the army opting to have such delicate weapon system, because they know first hands if our Air Forces is pretty damn weak and cant guarantee much work to be done


The area Indonesia has and also the economy sorry but you are dam to week when it comes to Air Force. You people need much bigger Air Force and as for Navy you need to get Ships which are equipped with VLS system and can fire long range cruise missiles. With that kind of frigates and destroyers you can destroy the enemy from a safe distance.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Equip remote islands on the borders with stationed defense equipments. Be it guns, missiles, anything goes. Would be a simpler option (for now) than to acquire any mobile platform (ships, subs, fighters, you name it).

At least that's what I would do.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> The state budget and military budget have increased significantly in the past 10 years, but we still end up having deficits. We simply spend more, because we think we earn more.



The deficit is planned to support growth. As long as it stay below 3%, we are completely OK. Although we have to admit that Sri Mulyani have successfully knock some sense into the budgeting front.



GraveDigger388 said:


> Equip remote islands on the borders with stationed defense equipments. Be it guns, missiles, anything goes. Would be a simpler option (for now) than to acquire any mobile platform (ships, subs, fighters, you name it).


Natuna case would be a perfect example for the future plan on how to safeguard and strengthen our outermost region.


----------



## MacanJawa

we need dump bela negara program what a waste of money
investing weapon tech such as licensing RPG 29, kornet, Manpad maybe good idea


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

pr1v4t33r said:


> The deficit is planned to support growth. As long as it stay below 3%, we are completely OK. Although we have to admit that Sri Mulyani have successfully knock some sense into the budgeting front.



Yes....there's still a huge room for future growth, unlike our neighbors Singapore and Brunei that consistently recorded budget surplus.

F-16 mock scramble exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

I think indonesian goverment has on the right Track...
We already focused the defense budget to Air force and Navy, since RI has announce the country would be the world maritime axis and the need of strong protection from the air...thats all automatically.
Yes its look like slowly progress because the toys for the two forces are expensive and defense procurement law must consist of TOT.

For neutral country like Indonesia, that actually peace situation is the most expected...The dettering defense system that have high detterent should put in top list. The most advanced in its clasification. Long range detection radar, long range SAM, most air superiority aircraft, AAW figate/destroyer and land attack capability submarine and the last millitary satelite.

That all would be make our homeland safe and peace.

*BPPT Modernisasi Kapal Selam Cakra Class*
Alutsista, Militer Add comments
Oct122016









Surabaya – Panglima Komando Armada RI Kawasan Timur (Pangarmatim) Laksamana Muda (Laksda) TNI Darwanto,menerima kunjungan Direktur staf Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT) Bpk Dr.,Ir, Adhi Dharma Permana beserta Staf BPPT. di Rupat Pangarmatim Ujung, Surabaya (11/10/2016).

Letkol Laut (T) Andre HP menyampaikan paparannya tentang kemampuan Sionban, setelah Revitalisasi, yang dapat melakukan charging atau discharging untuk 2 Kapal Selam ( Cakra Klas) secara bersamaan.






Sedangkan sebelum dilakukan revitalisasi, proses charging atau discharging sepenuhnya masih tergantung aliran listrik dari PLN. Diesel Generator (DG) baru yang sudah terpasang belum dapat berfungsi sebagai back up tegangan.

Kini, tegangan back up Kemampuan Produksi Air Demineralisasi lebih baik. Kemampuan untuk mendukung UTT (Udara Tekanan Tinggi) untuk mendukung wetting up lebih baik.

Acara kunjungan ke Koarmatim dalam rangka paparan Evaluasi Revitalisasi dari Stasion Bantuan (Sionban) Fasharkan Surabaya yang dihadiri Pejabat Utama Koarmatim beserta 15 Staf dari Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT).

koarmatim

Great achievement in submarine technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

striver44 said:


> remember when we said that we are going to launch sattelites using homemade launch vehicle/rocket and there's no update till now



We hardly heard any update because this isn't supposed to be completed anytime soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

striver44 said:


>


Looks like a new batch delivery of 3 more F-16C/D.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mandala said:


> Looks like a new batch delivery of 3 more F-16C/D.



Dari pada beli SU-35 mbulet ngak kelar2, mending ambil hibahan lagi aja 30 unit (sama spare) harga cuma 750m.



MacanJawa said:


> we need dump bela negara program, what a waste of money.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@IMF

Mistral Darto

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samudro_JOY

*Royal Indonesia Navy Makassar class landing platform dock ship KRI Banda Aceh during Rim of the*
* Pacific Exercise July 25, 2014 off the coast of Hawaii *
*(Photoshopped > watermark removal and detail restoration were done by me )it's still not perfect tho)*

*img source: alamy(titik)com/stock-photo-royal-indonesia-navy-makassar-class-landing-platform-dock-ship-kri-72404234.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## afiq0110

MacanJawa said:


> we need dump bela negara program what a waste of money
> investing weapon tech such as licensing RPG 29, kornet, Manpad maybe good idea



My friend... war not only won by guns... we also need the spirit of the people to participate in anyway they can in turmoil time of war... 
Just like the the england youth action in WW2... they voluntarily knocked on every door in britain just to collect pans to be melt into gunshells...
Implanting the idea that we are in the same state of crisis is also important...


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

samudro_JOY said:


> *Royal Indonesia Navy Makassar class landing platform dock ship KRI Banda Aceh during Rim of the*
> * Pacific Exercise July 25, 2014 off the coast of Hawaii *



Royal Indonesian Navy? Hmmmm


----------



## GraveDigger388

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Royal Indonesian Navy? Hmmmm



Quick, somebody give mr. President the title of "Kanjeng Pangeran"!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afiq0110

GraveDigger388 said:


> Quick, somebody give mr. President the title of "Kanjeng Pangeran"!!



I'll be the first... kanjeng pangeran sinuwun mr president... hehehe... i hope i wont be sued for this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afiq0110

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 343079



Please enlightened me... is it official that we have a coast guard ?


----------



## gondes

*Anggaran Dipotong, Kementerian Pertahanan Tetap Ingin Beli Senjata*
*Jakarta* - Anggaran untuk Kementerian Pertahanan kena potong triliunan rupiah. Namun rencana pembelian alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) baru bakal tetap dipertahankan.

"(Usulan anggaran untuk 2017) Rp 104 triliun. Dipotong," kata Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu jelang rapat di Komisi I Gedung Nusantara II DPR, Senayan, Jakarta, Kamis (13/10/2016).

Sebagaimana diketahui, pemotongan untuk Kementerian Pertahanan sebesar Rp 7,933 triliun. Pemotongan ini dilakukan karena pemerintah melakukan penghematan. Pemotongan ini berdasarkan Instruksi Presiden (Inpres) Nomor 8 Tahun 2016 tertanggal 26 Agustus 2016.

Ryamizard menyatakan pihaknya tetap fokus untuk menyediakan alutsista dalam bentuk penambahan alat baru. Soalnya, persenjataan militer Indonesia terbilang banyak yang uzur.

"Penyediaan alat, nambah alat baru. Lihat saja yang tua-tua itu (alutsistanya), umurnya 30 hingga 40 tahun," tutur Ryamizar.

Konkretnya, kata dia, alutsista baru yang direncanakan dibeli adalah pesawat tempur dan tank. Dia belum merinci lagi pesawat dan tank jenis apa dan dari mana yang akan dibeli.

"Pesawat lah. Ada tank, segala macam, pokoknya diganti," ujarnya.

Tak lama berselang, Panglima TNI Jenderal Gatot Nurmatyo datang. Dia hanya singkat berbicara sambil bergegas masuk ruang rapat Komisi I DPR, menyatakan tak ada pembelian alutsista yang dibatalkan gara-gara pemotongan anggaran.

"Enggak ada yang dibatalkan. Paling ditunda," ucap Gatot. 
*(dnu/aan)

http://news.detik.com/berita/d-3319...menterian-pertahanan-tetap-ingin-beli-senjata

Summary in English: Indonesia Ministry of Defense will still buy new equipment despite budget cut. This is added by the Chief of Armed Force that there is no purchase plans cancelled but will only be delayed. *

The minister saying about buying air fighter and tanks. It could be Su-35 and the tanks...what kind of tanks? Is it the medium tanks made by Pindad or retrofitted tanks?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

afiq0110 said:


> Please enlightened me... is it official that we have a coast guard ?



We have KPLP (Sea and Coast Guard) and its under Ministry of Transportation. Im not sure on whats the assignment.. Seems to be overlapping with Bakamla (Indonesia Coast Guard).. My opinion is to merge KPLP and Bakamla and form a one highly capable CG to protect our waters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kalazan

*Pasukan Militer Berkaki Empat dari Indonesia, Satu-satunya di Asia Tenggara*







Dalam satuan pasukan TNI AD, ada yang dinamakan Detasemen Kavaleri. Detasemen ini umumnya identic dengan kendaraan tempur lapis baja seperti tank, panser, dan sebagainya. Namun, Detasemen Kavaleri yang satu ini cukup berbeda. Di wilayah Bandung Barat, terdapat sebuah Detasemen Kavaleri yang dikhususkan untuk pasukan berkuda.

Detasemen Kavaleri Berkuda atau Denkavkud merupakan Satuan Operasional yang ada di bawah Pusat Kesenjataan Kavaleri Kodiklat TNI AD. Pasukan kuda yang jadi satu-satunya di Indonesia dan Asia Tenggara ini punya tugas pokok melaksanakan tugas militer dan non militer. Satu penampilan tugas Denkavkud yang pernah kita saksikan adalah pada saat upacara penjemputan Bendera Pusaka saat peringatan HUT 17 Agustus di Istana Negara yang lalu.

Tak hanya itu, terkadang detasemen ini juga dilibatkan dalam ajang kejuaraan olah raga baik nasional maupun internasional seperti PON dan Asian Games. Dari Denkavkud ini telah melahirkan atlit-atlit berkuda berprestasi yang mengharumkan negeri seperti Serka Yudi Irianto yang meraih medali emas pada kejuaraan Show Jumping tahun 1996 di Malaysia dan Kopda Jamhur Hatta yang meraih juara III tim PON XVII 2008 di Kalimantan Timur.





Pasukan berkuda TNI AD ini juga dipersiapkan untuk turun ke medan perang dengan daerah yang tidak memungkinkan untuk dilewati kendaraan taktis (source: vivanews.co.id)


Selain itu, Detasemen ini juga menyelenggarakan pembinaan dan pendidikan kuda militer dan personil, menyiapan Satuan Kavaleri Berkuda untuk kodam-kodam, menyelenggarakan peternakan kuda serta menyelenggarakan tugas-tugas protokoler dan pengembangan olah raga berkuda nasional.

Menurut sejarahnya, satuan kavaleri berkuda ini terbentuk sejak adanya kuda hasil rampasan selama perang kemerdekaan di akhir Desember 1949 dan awal 1950. Kala itu, ada 20 ekor kuda yang diserahkan oleh bekas pasukan KNIL kepada Satuan Kavaleri Tentara Nasional Indonesia.

Saat ini, Denkavkud memiliki 240 ekor kuda pilihan yang didatangkan langsung dari Eropa dengan diperkuat oleh 335 personil baik dari prajurit TNI maupun pegawai negeri sipil.

"Detasemen kami bergerak dalam tiga hal, pelatihan kuda, peternakan kuda, dan operasi TNI. Dalam peternakan kuda itu dipilih untuk regenerasi untuk alutsista di masa selanjutnya, untuk pelatihannya kita juga menggelar pelatihan untuk militer dan olahraga," kata Komandan Detasemen Kavaleri Berkuda Mayor Solikhin.

Pasukan ini juga dibelaki dengan rompi anti peluru dan helm, senapan SS1 5.56 milimeter dan pistol P1 pindad. Terkadang, di beberapa kondisi prajurit juga dibekali dengan pedang untuk mengatasi tentara musuh dan melucuti senjata tanpa harus turun dari kuda.


I don't know its right or not for journalist claim, that we the olny in SEA.

viva.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Bima Suci, the new 110 meter tall ship for Indonesian Navy





Bima Suci, demikianlah nama Kapal Republik Indonesia yang akan menggantikan KRI Dewa Ruci.

Di dalam perut sebuah galangan yang dibangun oleh pria Spanyol bernama Paulino Freire tahun 1895, di kota Vigo, KRI Bima Suci dirangkai dan dipersiapkan untuk meneruskan legenda dan kejayaan sarana pelatihan taruna TNI Angkatan Laut.

Kata _bhīma_ dalam bahasa Sanskerta artinya kurang lebih adalah hebat, dahsyat, mengerikan. Nama julukan yang lain adalah _Bhīmasena_ yang berarti panglima perang. Bima memiliki sifat gagah berani, teguh, kuat, tabah, patuh dan jujur, serta menganggap semua orang sama derajatnya, sehingga dia digambarkan tidak pernah menggunakan bahasa halus (_krama inggil_) atau pun duduk di depan lawan bicaranya. Bima melakukan kedua hal ini (bicara dengan bahasa _krama inggil_ dan duduk) hanya ketika menjadi seorang resi dalam lakon _Bima Suci_, dan ketika dia bertemu dengan Dewa Ruci.

Bima juga memiliki pakaian yang melambangkan kebesaran, yaitu: Gelung Pudaksategal, Pupuk Jarot Asem, Sumping Surengpati, Kelatbahu Candrakirana, ikat pinggang Nagabanda dan Celana Cinde Udaraga.

Untuk pertama kalinya semenjak mulai dibangun, KRI Bima Suci akan menampakkan dirinya. Belum sempurna tentunya.

Dari empat tradisi yang melekat pada setiap pembangunan kapal Angkatan Laut yaitu peletakan lunas _(keel laying),_ peluncuran _(launching),_ peresmian kapal _(commissioning)_ dan purnatugas _(decommissioning),_ Bima Suci baru akan memasuki tahapan keduanya.

26 buah layar belum lagi terkembang. Indah dan gagahnya Bima Suci –sesuai dengan arti namanya- belum akan terlihat secara sempurna. Namun bukan berarti Bima Suci tak akan kelihatan gagah. Salutan warna putih sudah tersolek indah di sekujur tubuh Sang Legenda.

Tak berapa lama lagi, Bima Suci akan dilengkap dengan tiga tiang utama, lengkap dengan layar yang akan membawanya ke seluruh antero jagad untuk membanggakan Indonesia di mata dunia.

Dibanding pendahulunya, Bima Suci memiliki sejumlah keunggulan. 26 lembar layar akan terpasang, sementara Dewa Ruci hanya berhiaskan 16 layar.

Demikian pula dengan fasilitas di dalam kapal. Bima Suci dirancang memiliki kelas tempat para taruna belajar dan berlatih selama Operasi Kartika Jala Krida. Kelas apik nan mewah tersebut, bisa menampung 100 orang taruna.

Tak hanya itu, Bima Suci juga memiliki sebuah _ballroom_ bersalutkan nuansa kayu berukuran 11 x 10,5 meter lengkap dengan perangkat multi media.

Keunggulan lain Bima Suci dari “saudara tuanya” adalah kamar-kamar modern untuk 203 personel yang mengawal “Sang Panglima Perang” kemanapun ia berlayar.

Sementara dari dapur pacu, Bima Suci bisa melaju membelah samudera dengan kecepatan 12 knot jika menggunakan mesin. Sedangkan jika ingin “bersantai” dengan layar-layar terkembang gagah, kapal ini bisa melaju lebih cepat yaitu 15 knot. Bima Suci juga sanggup berlayar 30 hari tanpa mengisi bahan bakar.

Dengan 5 buah dek, 7 kompartemen dan 48 blok, KRI Bima Suci siap untuk meneruskan tradisi kejayaan kapal latih tiang tinggi Angkatan Laut Indonesia.

Tak banyak orang yang akan menyaksikan momen dimana Bima Suci “turun ke laut” tanggal 17 Oktober 2016 nanti. Beberapa pejabat tinggi negara termasuk dari TNI AL, pejabat dari galangan Freire serta beberapa individu dari Indonesia akan mendapat kehormatan menyaksikan momen membanggakan tersebut.

Bima Suci akan mejadi “panglima perang” yang baru bagi para taruna Angkatan Laut yang akan berlayar bersamanya. Sejatinya, teruna-teruna muda Indonesia tersebut, pada akhirnya akan mewarisi semua sifat Bima Suci yaitu gagah berani, teguh, kuat, tabah, patuh dan jujur, serta rendah hati.

Bima Suci segera menyapa samudera, demi kebanggaan Ibu Pertiwi nan mulia. Arungi dunia membawa segumpal asa, tak lain hanya untuk Indonesia. Sapuan gelombang jangan surutkan jiwa, bertarunglah wahai teruna muda. Hempasan angin urung patahkan raga, berdirilah di atas layar nan membahana.

_http://rayapos.com/kri-bima-suci-pa...ra-taruna-angkatan-laut-indonesia/2016/10/11/_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MacanJawa

afiq0110 said:


> My friend... war not only won by guns... we also need the spirit of the people to participate in anyway they can in turmoil time of war...
> Just like the the england youth action in WW2... they voluntarily knocked on every door in britain just to collect pans to be melt into gunshells...
> Implanting the idea that we are in the same state of crisis is also important...


every indonesian have spirit to defend their homeland, if you say we need weapon training in case of war we have menwa
or resimen mahasiswa


----------



## Taygibay

@madokafc

Finally done on reading that piece :

It's good news and good work. The main aspect is in the phrasing of the
last sentence :
a new experience for LAPAN to unify perceptions of both parties, in order to find synergy of good cooperation and mutual benefit.​Considering what was brought to light earlier about Indonesian side working by
production unit while the French went by thematic fields of research, it is more
than likely that equalizing the common ground to a unified perspective, while it
may seem a bit academic and managerial, will save a lot of money and avoid
many disagreements.

All the best to you and yours, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

22 push up challenge by Indonesian Air Force 16th sq. Pitch black 2016


----------



## afiq0110

MacanJawa said:


> every indonesian have spirit to defend their homeland, if you say we need weapon training in case of war we have menwa
> or resimen mahasiswa



I do agree with you upon that... but nowadays... we kept on seeing 'alay' phenomenon among our youth... i am just hoping this program can somehow reduced the 'alay-ers'... future war is already begun in the form of spirit and mindset transition... our youth are losing their national identity little by little...


----------



## katarabhumi

afiq0110 said:


> I do agree with you upon that... but nowadays... we kept on seeing 'alay' phenomenon among our youth... i am just hoping this program can somehow reduced the 'alay-ers'... future war is already begun in the form of spirit and mindset transition... our youth are losing their national identity little by little...



I think it's much more efficient (and has everlasting effect) by reenforcing PPKN on school curriculum from elementary to highschool. Bring back "Penataran P4" to school.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kikavser Kodam IX Udayana

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kalazan

New batch Three F16-52ID is on the way home.


----------



## faries

Milspec Scooter. Credit to peterthesheepdog.





AX50 Rifle System by Accuracy International. Credit to peterthesheepdog.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

New Natuna airbase and airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Armed Forces parade, 5 Oktober 1980





Indonesian navy's KRI Irian, 1969

























Indonesian navy's Gannet MK IV, 1950

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Star Bugs

GraveDigger388 said:


> Quick, somebody give mr. President the title of "Kanjeng Pangeran"!!





afiq0110 said:


> I'll be the first... kanjeng pangeran sinuwun mr president... hehehe... i hope i wont be sued for this



LOL. Don't worry you won't be sued because you didn't use "DIMAS".


----------



## Star Bugs

*The U.S. military is dumping the dumbest uniform ever*
navytimes(titik)com/story/military/2016/08/04/us-military-dumping-dumbest-uniform-ever/88048346/

*The Navy is ready to dump the military's most pointless uniform*
navytimes(titik)com/story/military/2016/04/23/navy-ready-dump-militarys-most-pointless-uniform/83247058/

*"its camouflage is an open joke"





“the great camouflage it gives is if you fall overboard.”

*
The new US Navy uniform is now "digital woodland pattern cammies" as seen below gives more protection to any sailors who have to go on shore.





The new woodland camouflage navy uniform (foreground) vs old "blueberries" (background)

What about ours? 




Our uniform is more grayish than blue which blends to the ship's color, but do we need to camouflage the crew when they're on board? If yes, then from who? The crew is not the target. The whole ship is the target. If the crew has to come onshore, the grey camouflage can not protect them. Unless the shore is full of grey rocks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## afiq0110

Star Bugs said:


> *The U.S. military is dumping the dumbest uniform ever*
> navytimes(titik)com/story/military/2016/08/04/us-military-dumping-dumbest-uniform-ever/88048346/
> 
> *The Navy is ready to dump the military's most pointless uniform*
> navytimes(titik)com/story/military/2016/04/23/navy-ready-dump-militarys-most-pointless-uniform/83247058/
> 
> *"its camouflage is an open joke"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “the great camouflage it gives is if you fall overboard.”
> 
> *
> The new US Navy uniform is now "digital woodland pattern cammies" as seen below gives more protection to any sailors who have to go on shore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new woodland camouflage navy uniform (foreground) vs old "blueberries" (background)
> 
> What about ours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our uniform is more grayish than blue which blends to the ship's color, but do we need to camouflage the crew when they're on board? If yes, then from who? The crew is not the target. The whole ship is the target. If the crew has to come onshore, the grey camouflage can not protect them. Unless the shore is full of grey rocks.



They are going to keep using the old pattern and colour... the colour distinct the navy from another military branch... self pride is more important in our armed forces than the truth and common sense...


----------



## afiq0110

Star Bugs said:


> LOL. Don't worry you won't be sued because you didn't use "DIMAS".



Hahaha... i forgot that one... nice touch bro... i am sincerely smiling when reding your post


----------



## gondes

afiq0110 said:


> They are going to keep using the old pattern and colour... the colour distinct the navy from another military branch... self pride is more important in our armed forces than the truth and common sense...


haha..just remember the new blue camo used by TNI AU. IMO It is not a necessary camo program that might consume a lot of money just to show the pride and difference among other branches and only used for ceremonial things. 

And for Polri, that camo of green brown yellow color is used for operation Tinombala which is not blending well with the jungle environment. Anyhow, every branch has its own consideration but still...common sense and practicability should be set as first thing to consider....

*2017 defense budget set much lower than proposed by govt*

Spending by the Defense Ministry and the Indonesian Military (TNI) next year is set to be much lower than proposed by the government, despite plans to establish military bases in Natuna, Riau Islands.

A draft for the 2017 state budget allocates Rp 104.58 trillion (US$8.3 billion) for defense, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said in Jakarta on Thursday, as quoted by the Antara news agency. That is barely half of the almost Rp 200 trillion suggested by the government.

Modernizing weaponry systems remained the main focus of the budget, he said, as a lot of TNI armament was outdated and no longer usable. 

The minister specifically mentioned* combat and transportation aircraft as equipment that was most in need of renewal*.

*The construction of the military bases in Riau Islands would be another focus of the [ministry’s] budget,* Ryamizard added. 

TNI commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo said last month that the government was currently finalizing plans to build military bases in Natuna for the Air Force, the Navy as well as the Army.

The bases, strategically located in one of the archipelago's outermost regions, were expected to be completed within three years, he said. 

The 2017 state budget draft breaks defense spending down to 40 percent for routine expenditure, approximately 20 percent for spending on goods and the remainder for capital expenditure. 

The House of Representative's Commission I, which oversees defense and foreign affairs, previously rejected the government's request during budget draft negotiations for defense spending amounting to 1.5 percent of the overall state budget, which would be approximately Rp 180-200 trillion. (liz/rin)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...get-set-much-lower-than-proposed-by-govt.html

Oh dear....


----------



## pr1v4t33r

gondes said:


> The House of Representative's Commission I, which oversees defense and foreign affairs, previously rejected the government's request during budget draft negotiations for defense spending amounting to 1.5 percent of the overall state budget, which would be approximately Rp 180-200 trillion. (liz/rin)
> 
> Oh dear....



Although it's very tempting to lose our mind over the planned defense budget hike, like... hell yeah...woohoo...
i can't see how this government could realistically realize that plan next year. So it's a wise decision by the Parliament, imo.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

Indonesian defense budget could go up to Rp 120 T.

Edisi 14-10-2016

*Anggaran Pertahanan Bisa Naik Jadi Rp120 T*






JAKARTA – Komisi I DPR dan Menteri Keuangan (Menkeu) Sri Mulyani sepakat mengupayakan penambahan anggaran pertahanan untuk Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) atau TNI pada APBN 2017.

Upaya ini untuk merespons komitmen Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) yang ingin meningkatkan anggaran pertahanan sebesar 1,5% dari produk domestik bruto (PDB) atau sekitar Rp250 triliun. Wakil Ketua Komisi I DPR Hanafi Rais menilai, jika benar terjadi penambahan, minimal anggaran pertahanan sebesar Rp120 triliun yang merupakan angka terbesar sepanjang sejarah. Dia mengapresiasi Menkeu karena ada komitmen mencari jalan untuk menambah anggaran pertahanan di tengah situasi ekonomi yang kurang kondusif. 

”Tadi disepakati Bu Menteri (Menkeu Sri Mulyani) secara umum untuk mencari jalan,” kata Hanafi seusai raker dengan Menkeu, Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu dan Panglima TNI Jenderal Gatot Nurmantyo di Gedung DPR, Jakarta, kemarin. Menurut Hanafi, pembahasan anggaran pertahanan pada APBN 2017 memang belum diputuskan. Namun, komitmen yang ditunjukkan menkeu diakui sangat positif. Hanafi menjelaskan, pemenuhan 1,5% dari PDB untuk anggaran pertahanan paling lambat terealisasi pada 2019. Itu untuk memenuhi Minimum Essential Force (MEF) tahun 2014-2019.

Namun, dengan banyaknya sumber pendapatan pajak, DPR menilai pemenuhan itu tidak perlu menunggu sampai 2019. Anggaran pertahanan untuk 2017 sangat memungkinkan meningkat sebelum diputuskan di Badan Anggaran (Banggar) DPR. Hanafi mengaku khawatir jika anggaran pertahanan tetap bertahan di angka Rp104 triliun, kapasitas dan kemampuan TNI khusunya dari tiga matra TNI, yakni darat, laut dan udara, dalam menghadapi ancamanancaman di Laut China Selatan dan Filipina Selatan akan terkompromikan. 

”Ini selalu menjadi prinsip Komisi I bahwa pertahanan jangan dikompromikan dengan alasan-alasan ekonomi, karena ini soal kedaulatan. Kalau ini diketahui negara lain, berarti kita sudah kalah sebelum terjadi perang,” tandasnya. Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu memfokuskan anggaran pertahanan untuk memperbarui alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista). menurutnya, sudah banyak alutsista yang berusia tua sehingga tidak layak lagi untuk digunakan dan dapat membahayakan keselamatan TNI dan juga masyarakat. 

”Fokus penyediaan alat, yakni menambah alat baru. Lihat saja (alutsista) yang tuatua itu. Misalnya pesawat, pokoknya yang tua-tua diganti,” kata Menhan. Menhan membenarkan bahwa Menkeu dan Komisi I bersepakat bahwa anggaran pertahanan sebesar Rp104 triliun akan ditingkatkan jika kondisi ekonomi negara membaik. Dia menyerahkan kepada menkeu dan Komisi I untuk membuat putusan akhir. ”Kami kan mengajukan saja, jadi DPR itu membantu,” imbuhnya. 

Kiswondari

http://www.koran-sindo.com/news.php?r=0&n=4&date=2016-10-14

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Gladi Atraksi Sail KarimataSeorang anggota Komando Pasukan Katak (Kopaska) Koarmabar TNI AL turun dari helikopter saat melakukan atraksi gladi bersih di Pantai Pulau Datok, Kecamatan Sukadana, Kabupaten Kubu Raya, Kalimantan Barat, Kamis (13/10/2016). Sejumlah atraksi dari TNI/Polri dan pagelaran budaya telah dipersiapkan untuk Sail Karimata 2016 yang akan dihadiri oleh Presiden Joko Widodo pada Sabtu (15/10/2016). (ANTARA /Jessica Helena Wuysang)









Gladi Atraksi Sail KarimataEmpat pesawat jenis Hawk 100/200 dari Skadron Udara-1 Elang Khatulistiwa Lanud Supadio terbang melintas saat melakukan gladi bersih di Pantai Pulau Datok, Kecamatan Sukadana, Kabupaten Kubu Raya, Kalimantan Barat, Kamis (13/10/2016). Sejumlah atraksi dari TNI/Polri dan pagelaran budaya telah dipersiapkan untuk Sail Karimata 2016 yang akan dihadiri oleh Presiden Joko Widodo pada Sabtu (15/10/2016). (ANTARA/Jessica Helena Wuysang)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

pr1v4t33r said:


> Although it's very tempting to lose our mind over the planned defense budget hike, like... hell yeah...woohoo...
> i can't see how this government could realistically realize that plan next year. So it's a wise decision by the Parliament, imo.


Beautiful! the shape was like a shark compare to the older that was like a whale or dholpin. btw do you agree this our new sub is longer than our older sub? theyre all at the same class..209. any clue?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kalazan said:


> Beautiful! the shape was like a shark compare to the older that was like a whale or dholpin. btw do you agree this our new sub is longer than our older sub? theyre all at the same class..209. any clue?



Our cakra class subs are 209/1300 while our improved chang bogo subs are 209/1400. Cmiiw




_https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_209_submarine_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kalazan

pr1v4t33r said:


> Our cakra class subs are 209/1300 while our improved chang bogo subs are 209/1400. Cmiiw
> View attachment 343397
> 
> _https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_209_submarine_



oh thanks..just thinked its a 214 class undercovered . about 2 metre longer...dont know what improvement been installed. 
hope it was a torpedo launcher that support land attack missile..


----------



## GraveDigger388

Kalazan said:


> oh thanks..just thinked its a 214 class undercovered . about 2 metre longer...dont know what improvement been installed.
> hope it was a torpedo launcher that support land attack missile..



Little did we know the length addition was just to provide more room for more porta-potties!!


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kalazan said:


> oh thanks..just thinked its a 214 class undercovered. about 2 metre longer...dont know what improvement been installed. Hope it was a torpedo launcher that support land attack missile..







_http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2015/06/changbogo-class-siluman-penjaga.html_



GraveDigger388 said:


> Little did we know the length addition was just to provide more room for more porta-potties!!




New patrol boat for KPLP from Citra Shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBTs & support vehicles in Natuna.











http://wartakepri.co.id/2016/10/14/kapal-perang-dan-tank-tni-bersiaga-di-selat-lampa-natuna-ada-apa/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TowerMan

pr1v4t33r said:


> Our cakra class subs are 209/1300 while our improved chang bogo subs are 209/1400. Cmiiw
> View attachment 343397



Personnaly, i like this sub we called "improved changbogi" than mutan or bla bla something
Sounds humble and Realistic
Not our habits to over show off or make an oppurtunity from others when they are weak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Mechanized Infantry Battalion, Jaya Yuda

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gondes

Jupiter Aerobatic Team using KT-1B Wong Bee participating in Pelangi Nusantara Bali Aero Sport 2016 in Nusa Dua, Bali on Friday, 14 October 2016.

@oriuploader

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force new CN-235 MPA equipped with the Selex SAGE 600 Electronic Warfare System. Credit to Hermayadi.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BLiwisghLKD/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## acelaw

KRI Usman Harun And KRI Tarakan for RAS excercise





























Video >>

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Star Bugs

acelaw said:


> KRI Usman Harun And KRI Tarakan for RAS excercise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video >>



Tarakan is a beautiful ship. Is she limited to oil replenishment only or other stuff like food etc can also be replenished from her deck?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBT & AVLB in Natuna. Credit to WartaKepri.
















https://m.facebook.com/lembagakeris/?refid=52&__tn__=C

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Leopard 2RI on Natuna island





Landing on Natuna

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## gondes

Just adding...leopard 2RI disembark for natuna exercise..

The exercise will be attended by 34 governors...wow..

@oriuploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Production line of Komodo 4x4 APC at PT. Pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Marhaenisme

*Indonesian air force Jupiter aerobatic team in action at Bali Aero Sport 2016 (Nusa Dua)
*
@_TNIAU





















*TUDM visit and trying NASS-335 Super Puma Simulator*

MINDEF MALAYSIA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKRI

*Prepration for Sail Karimata 2016




















(Puspen TNI)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samudro_JOY

*Indonesia, Qatar Improves Cooperation on Defense*
Saturday, 15 October, 2016 | 11:24 WIB





Saturday, 15 October, 2016 | 11:24 WIB
*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu has invited his Qatari counterpart Khalid Bin Mohammed Al Attiyah to attend Indo Defense 2016 to be held in Jakarta on November 2-5 in order to strengthen security relations between the two countries.

Minister Ryamizard extended the invitation at a meeting with Indonesian Ambassador to Qatar Muhammad Basri Sidehabi in Jakarta, the Indonesian Embassy in Doha said in a press statement released on Friday.

Ambassador Basri brought Qatari business delegation to visit the ongoing Trade Expo Indonesia 2016.

"I also promote Indonesias military weapon and equipment products, which have been well-known in the Middle East, to the businessmen," he said.

Currently, Qatar is importing military outfits for its military forces from Indonesia`s leading textile and garment manufacturers, PT Sritex.

Ambassador Basri said Qatar is interested in studying the military products manufactured by the Indonesian state-owned enterprise specializing in military and commercial products, PT. Pindad, the Indonesian aerospace company, PT Dirgantara Indonesia, and the Indonesian shipbuilding company, PT PAL. 

Several Indonesias military products that have been famous in Qatar are light tank and military rifle.

Minister Ryamizard pointed out Indo Defense 2016 is the largest defense industry fair that promotes land, sea, air military weapons and equipment.

At least 800 companies from 20 countries will showcase their military technology products for around 20,000 visitors.

Besides Indonesia, Qatar imports various military products from other developing countries such as Pakistan and Turkey. Indonesias military products have potential market and are able to compete with products from the other countries.

In recent years Gulf countries have been massively importing military equipment valued at around US$150 billion. This is a wide opportunity for Indonesian products.

Relations between Indonesia and Qatar continues to increase. Qatari Police delegation will visit Indonesia in November 2016 to increase cooperation on security.

The Qatar Police will study how the Indonesian Police prevents juvenile delinquency and crimes on teenagers and trafficking.

The cooperation will also include capacity building in dealing with security challenges in Qatar.

en.tempo(.)co/read/news/2016/10/15/055812445/Indonesia-Qatar-Improves-Cooperation-on-Defense

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PAF Junior Officers visiting PT.Pindad





Leopard 2RI at Selat Lampa port, Natuna

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gondes

Another photo Jupiter Aerobatic Team dancing in Denpasar sky..





Indonesia UN Africa peacekeepers...





Leopard in Natuna





@oriupoader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marhaenisme

*Sail Karimata 2016
*
CNN Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Indonesian navy il-28 Beagle torpedo bombers line ups

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

Jupiter Acrobatic Team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

Police Task Force operators
credit to its original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kalazan

TMMD TNI Bangun Mushalla di Kampung Kandis







*KOREM 032/WIRABRAJA (14/10),- *Masyarakat Kampung Kandis, Pesisir Selatan bersyukur. Satuan tugas Tentara Manunggal Membangun Desa (TMMD) disaat ini tengah membangun Mushalla. Sebelumnya bangunan sebagai tempat kegiatan ibadah yang dimanfaatkan warga di sana hanya berdiri seadanya. Jauh beda bila dibanding dengan beberapa Mushala di tempat lainya.

Indra (42), warga Kampung Tanjung Kandis merasa bersyukur Mushalla mungil di kampungnya itu dibangun kokoh oleh prajurit berbaju loreng tersebut. "Kini Mushalla kami jadi kokoh. Kamipun bisa lebih nyaman dan semangat untuk beribadah," ucap Indra yang juga ikut membantu prajurit membangun Mushalla itu, Senin (10/10).

Kepala kampung setempat, Iskandar (60) mengungkapkan kedatangan personel TNI dengan program mulia itu membawa berkah bagi seluruh warga di kampungnya.

Selain membangun Mushalla, empat unit rumah tidak layak huni juga disulap menjadi hunian permanen. "Ditambah pula, pembukaan akses jalan tani sepanjang 12 Km, tentu merupakan sebuah keberuntungan bagi warga kami yang umumnya bertani gambir" ujarnya.

Dandim 0311/Pesisir Selatan, Letkol Inf Setiya Asmara, S.IP., mengatakan kemanunggalan TNI bersama rakyat tetap mengalir dan tidak akan terputus -putusnya. "Kegiatan fisik dan non fisik yang kami lakukan di kampung Tanjung Kandis ini tak lain demi kemajuan rakyat " tegasnya.

TNI.Mil

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

Bennedict said:


> Police Task Force operators
> credit to its original uploader


Nice camo! This is what I'm talking about..


----------



## samudro_JOY

Minggu, 16 Oktober 2016 - 16:37 wib
*Nigeria,Jordan, Namibia interested in Indonesian-made weapons*




*Senjata dan Tank Pindad Diminati Nigeria hingga Namibia*

*JAKARTA *- Menteri Perdagangan Enggartiasto Lukita mengaku bangga dengan hasil Trade Expo Indonesia (TEI) 2016. Hal tersebut karena tindak lanjut dari sejumlah pengusaha mancanegara yang berencana mengunjungi sejumlah produsen di dalam negeri, seperti PT Pindad di Bandung, Jawa Barat.

"Ada tiga negara yang bekunjung ke Bandung, Nigeria, Yordania, dan Namibia. Untuk melihat pabrik alusista kita seperi Anoa, Banser, dan berbagai alat persenjataan yang tidak kalah dari negara lain,"ujar Enggartiasto, di JIEXPO Hall A, Jakarta, Minggu (16/10/2016).

Lanjut pria yang akrab disapa Enggar ini, ketiga negara tersebut tengah menjajaki pembelian tank dan senjata. Melalui hal seperti ini, capain transaksi TEI 2016 akan melampaui catatan transaksi TEI pada penutupan hari ini sebesar USD974,76 juta.

"Nilai ini diyakini akan terus meningkat meskipun TEI ditutup hari ini. Rangkaian proses transaksi yang dilakukan selama TEI terus berlanjut dengan adanya sebagian buyer yang akan melakukan kunjungan ke produsen di beberapa daerah,"ujarnya.

Seperti diketahui, pameran perdagangan berskala internasional Trade Expo Indonesia (TEI) 2016 di tutup dengan angka transaksi yang sangat memuaskan, yaitu mencapai USD974,76 juta. Nilai transaksi ini naik 7,2 persen dibandingkan tahun lalu sebesar USD909 juta.
(rai)

*source: economy(titik)okezone(titik)com/read/2016/10/16/320/1516197/senjata-dan-tank-pindad-diminati-nigeria-hingga-namibia*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KRI HIU 634

@kevinsyaifulloh





SS3

@Kemhan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kalazan

Bimasuci...ready for launching...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

Live firing test of RBS-70.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kalazan said:


> Bimasuci...ready for launching...



Is this the biggest tall ship in ASEAN navies?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

pr1v4t33r said:


> Is this the biggest tall ship in ASEAN navies?



I think.. yes it is, measured by the draft long and sail area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

Army Aviation and Mi-17 Helicopters' Gait in Africa. Credit to Angkasa.
http://angkasa.co.id/sejarah/kiprah-penerbad-di-afrika/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

mandala said:


> Live firing test of RBS-70.




The video quality reminds me of those Iraqi insurgent videos when they fired Strela at Coalition helicopters


----------



## gondes

Yonif Para Raider 330 in Papua
@oriuploader

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2A4 MBT Pivot Turn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

KRI SPICA-934 MPRV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

*Launch of Indonesian Navy training ship 'Bima Suci'*

Former president of Indonesia Megawati Soekarno (C) and Indonesian Defense Minister, Ryamizard Ryacudu (6-L), pose for a family photo during the launching ceremony of Indonesian Navy training ship 'Bima Suci' at the Freire de Vigo shipyard in Vigo, province of Galicia, northwestern Spain, 17 October 2016. EPA/SALVADOR SAS

http://www.epa.eu/politics-photos/d...navy-training-ship-bima-suci--photos-53071683

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1220515774637531





Pindad SS2V2 assault rifle with SPG1 V2 (GLM) 40mm
video by : Pararaider330
https://www.facebook.com/Forum-Sejarah-Militer-762257483796698/?ref=ts&fref=ts





PARAKO-1
Indonesian Army SF, Kopassus group-1 Para-Commando
photo credit : serangbarat_07

https://www.facebook.com/7622574837...257483796698/1219715538050888/?type=3&theater










*



*

*Indonesian warships arrive for joint exercise*

*TWO Indonesian warships berthed at the Muara Naval Base yesterday in preparation for a joint exercise this week with the Royal Brunei Navy.

The KRI Usman Harun-359 and KRI Terapang-648, carrying a total of 120 sailors from the country’s Eastern Region Fleet naval base in Surabaya, East Java, arrived at 9am on Sunday.

Speaking at the Muara Naval Base, the commanding officer of the KRI Usman Harun-359, Navy Colonel (P) Alan Dahlan, said under the codename Helang Laut 17B, this will be the 17th joint naval exercise between the two navies. It is scheduled to run until October 19 in Brunei waters.

“We will share best practices and strengthen our friendship,” said Navy Colonel (P) Alan.

“As both nations are members of ASEAN, we want to further strengthen our relations for better communication and coordination in the future.”

During the training, both parties will be focusing on technical matters and strategies based on the selected reference and standard operating procedures for the joint naval exercise.

The KRI Usman Harun is a UK-made multi-role light frigate while the KRI Terapang is a fast patrol ship built in Indonesia.

When the ships docked at the naval base, some officers and staff of the Indonesian embassy along with their family members had the opportunity to visit one of the naval vessels.

The entourage is scheduled to return to Indonesia on October 22.

The Brunei Times

http://www.bt.com.bn/frontpage-news-national/2016/10/17/indonesian-warships-arrive-joint-exercise*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## faries

* C295 CABIN FORMATION. COPYRIGHT JENDA CORP PRODUCTION.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...74455210.1073741860.1737407527&type=3&theater*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Fireworks at KRI Bima Suci launching ceremony




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=968603296581347

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kalazan

Will PTDI interrested? Lincesing the hardware include the system & integration...we have a half step already.

C295 Special Mission....


----------



## faries

Kalazan said:


> Will PTDI interrested? Lincesing the hardware include the system & integration...we have a half step already. First IAF have it and other neighboring country will visit PT DI to taste it.
> 
> C295 Special Mission....
> View attachment 344399
> View attachment 344400
> 
> 
> View attachment 344396


PT DI will be interested when the user (IAF) want it to be their inventory. After IAF have it, neighboring country will be interested to taste it.





Epik Invasi (gaya) by idaf tidak. 1 squadron





The Falcon





Marshalling

All picture credit to Jeff Prananda.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kalazan

faries said:


> PT DI will be interested when the user (IAF) want it to be their inventory. After IAF have it, neighboring country will be interested to taste it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marshalling
> 
> All picture credit to Jeff Prananda.



I think your'e right..its depend on IAF request.

Then...from three marshal, which is the correct command?


----------



## afiq0110

Kalazan said:


> I think your'e right..its depend on IAF request.
> 
> Then...from three marshal, which is the correct command?



Don't be so serious... those three are gangnam styling... whoop... whoop... whoop... ooopa gangnam style


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Raider 323 / Buaya Putih (White Crocodile)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wiwidt

yang ungu masih saja eksis 




mandala said:


> *Launch of Indonesian Navy training ship 'Bima Suci'*
> 
> Former president of Indonesia Megawati Soekarno (C) and Indonesian Defense Minister, Ryamizard Ryacudu (6-L), pose for a family photo during the launching ceremony of Indonesian Navy training ship 'Bima Suci' at the Freire de Vigo shipyard in Vigo, province of Galicia, northwestern Spain, 17 October 2016. EPA/SALVADOR SAS


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pindad enters civilian market for better and sustainable profit





Pindad's armored vehicle division

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

wiwidt said:


> yang ungu masih saja eksis




Ternyata diundang sama Freire Shipyard secara resmi.. KRI Dewaruci yang bakal digantikan sama KRI Bima Suci, dulu diresmiin sama Presiden Soekarno.


> Kehadiran Megawati pada peluncuran KRI Bima Suci "anak" KRI Dewaruci karena undangan perusahaan Freire Shipyard yang mengetahui hubungan emosional Presiden RI ke-5, putri pertama proklamator dan Presiden RI pertama Soekarno itu dengan KRI Dewaruci.


_http://news.detik.com/berita/d-3323795/peluncuran-kri-bima-suci-ditandai-pesan-emas-megawati_


----------



## Bennedict

Sigma corvettes
credit to original uploaders











Helang Laut exercise (Brunei-Indonesia)

Navy dispatch KRI Cut Nyak Dien 375 (Parchim-class), KRI Barakuda 633 (FPB-57) and KRI Usman Harun (Bung Tomo-class/F2000) multirole frigate for regular naval exercise with Brunei Navy.










Parchims

mostly used as offshore patrol vessels while its Anti-sub duty were taken by more advanced Sigma-class and Bung Tomo classes. You will see this ship on front page in any news involving illegal fishing or standoff against Chinese CG

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Sea and Coast Guard Orders Terma SCANTER 6000 Radar Systems for Five Patrol Vessels

The Indonesian Sea and Coast Guard Kesatuan Penjaga Laut dan Pantai (KPLP) has ordered Terma SCANTER 6000 radars for navigation, surveillance, and helicopter control.






The radars, being installed aboard five KPLP ships of different classes, are being integrated with the Northrop Grumman Sperry Marine Vision Master automatic radar plotting aid (ARPA) display system.

The five patrol vessels include the KN. Trisula (P111); KN. Kalimasadha (P115); KN. Kalawai (P117); KN. Chundamani (P116); and KN. Gandiwa (P118). The ships are based at various locations around the country and will be upgraded at their respective homeports.

The high-resolution SCANTER 6000 series will enable the Indonesian patrol boats to detect and track small targets – from the horizon up to the ship itself –on the surface and in low-level air space and in all conditions”, explains Jesper Tolstrup, Director, Radar Applications for Terma in Lystrup, Denmark.

“Although these patrol vessels do not have facilities for embarked aircraft, the radar provides the capability for directing helicopters for search and rescue, fisheries patrol, pollution monitoring, or other enforcement missions. The radar is also optimal for detecting or controlling unmanned aircraft”, Tolstrup said.

Indonesia is a maritime nation that sits astride the busy sea lanes that connect the Indian and Pacific Oceans. With more than 17,000-plus islands, it is the largest archipelago in the world, stretching 2,500 miles, the distance of New York to San Francisco. Indonesia has several different maritime entities, to include the Navy, Coast Guard (Baklama), and the Sea and Coast Guard (KPLP).

“In our challenging operating environment, we require a radar with very good detection ranges and high resolution target discrimination. When it comes to search and rescue, being able to find a small lifeboat or a man in the water at great distances, in darkness or in bad weather, the radar is a lifesaving tool,” said Commanding Officer KN. Gandiwa (P118), Joseph J.H. Rengga, S.H., M.Mar. “The SCANTER 6000 does that, with great reliability.”

Indonesia’s waters have a high volume of shipping, with many challenges. There is piracy, smuggling, and other illegal activities, and many places to hide. The country’s offshore energy industry is growing, which requires safety, security, and environmental monitoring. Many countries send their fishing vessels to Indonesian waters, and many of them are taking the fish without a license – a multi-billion dollar loss to Indonesia every year.

“Terma responded to our request in a very prompt manner,” Head of Infrastructure of Sea and Coast Guard, M. Dahri, S.H., M.HUM, said. “We issued an urgent request, and they have made these radars, tested them, and shipped them to the different homeports for simultaneous installation in a very short time.”

SCANTER 6000
The SCANTER 6000 is a coherent X-band 2D solid state radar developed by Terma to address market requirements for improved surface and low airspace situational awareness. It has been specifically designed as an affordable all-weather sensor solution to plug the gap between standard marine navigation radars and more expensive military surveillance radar systems.

The SCANTER 6000 naval surveillance radar will also be installed on Royal Navy’s new Type-26 Global Combat Ships. The radar is in service on French Navy’s Charles De Gaulle aircraft carrier and L’Adroit vessel, U.S. Navy's Stiletto high speed experimental vessel and on the Danish Navy’s Frigate Iver Huitfeldt. It is also supplied to the navies of Germany and UAE and for new OPV programs as well as update programs.

_https://www.terma.com/press/news-20...r-6000-radar-systems-for-five-patrol-vessels/_

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Over Hang Nadim Tower

#Batam #AYU #topgun

@bayu

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

Credit to ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

F16s A/B/C/D

#hangnadim #batam

@Bayu

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Anyone can guess the arty behind them?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samudro_JOY

*Navantia to Modernize Indonesian Navy corvette*




LA VOZ Cádiz
18/10/2016 17:57h - Actualizado: 18/10/2016 17:57h. 
via G.Translate

The consortium formed by Indra and Navantia has been awarded the Combat System upgrade of the *KRI-362 Malahayati *Indonesian Navy corvette in a locked PT PAL shipyard by 15.7 million euros contract.According to detailed Navantia, this contract will involve some 80,000 hours of work for Navantia Systems in the Bay of Cadiz..

In a note, Navantia explained that both companies are working to offer Indonesian Navy's most advanced electronics of Spanish naval technology.The project is part of the Mid-Life Modernization program (MLM) of this *Fatahillah class corvette*, which was assigned to the Indonesian military shipyard PT PAL

The Combat System update includes the renovation of sensors and fire control, integrating all through a modern combat management system.

The contract represents fresh deployment of some of the most advanced systems offered by the companies to the naval sector, including Indra’s ESM RIGEL electronic defense and DORNA fire control platforms, as well as Navantia’s combat management system, thus strengthening their standing in the international market.

As highlighted, collaboration with the military shipyard PT PAL Indonesia reference in this program also "opens new perspectives for the future. For them, Indra and Navantia in this project have established a business model in which* the two companies join forces in their areas of greater specialization.
*
*original source in Spanish*
lavozdigital.es/cadiz/provincia/lvdi-navantia-modernizara-corbeta-marina-indonesia-201610181757_noticia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## afiq0110

I hope PT. LEN will be involve in this upgrade... PT. PAL part is certain no doubt about it... it's pt len that i am worry about

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patu

I


afiq0110 said:


> I hope PT. LEN will be involve in this upgrade... PT. PAL part is certain no doubt about it... it's pt len that i am worry about


I do agree with you.
Len used to be involve in such programm.


----------



## faries

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1222284487793993




10 bullets out - 10 plates down
--------------------------------
#CleanSweep #KOWAD #TNI

video : deumbari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

Fatahillah-class corvette, three units are in active service and undergoing mid life upgrade




Displacement: 1450 tons
Length: 84 m (276 ft)
Speed: 30 knots (56 km/h)
Range: 3,300 km (1,780 nmi)
Complement: 89

Armament:

1 × Bofors 120 mm (4.7 in) Gun
1 × Bofors 40 mm (1.6 in) AA Gun
4 × Exocet MM 38 SSM
1 × Limbo anti-submarine mortars
Mark 46 Torpedoes


Mk 32 "324mm torpedo launcher and MM-38 Exocet launch canister





Bofors 40mm L/70





Bofors 375mm ASROC abroad Fatahillah-class corvettes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Construction progress of NC212i for Vietnam at PT DI facility.
















http://foto.metrotvnews.com/view/2016/10/18/599478/pt-di-siapkan-pesawat-nc212i-pesanan-vietnam

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## durandal

madokafc said:


> View attachment 344590
> 
> Anyone can guess the arty behind them?
> 
> View attachment 344591
> 
> View attachment 344592



*122 mm howitzer M1938 (M-30)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

TNI AD dari Koramil 1301-16 Miangas melakukan patroli pantai di Pulau Miangas, Talaud. (ANTARA FOTO/Wahyu Putro A)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*KRI Bima Suci launched for replacing KRI Dewaruci*
Selasa, 18 Oktober 2016 12:43 WIB | 706 Views




Indonesian Navy's training tall ship, KRI Bima Sakti. She is a Barque class tall ship with the size similar with her global companions, like Chilean's BE Esmeralda and Russian's Mir or USS Constitution from US Navy. (--)

Vigo, Spain (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Defense Minister, Ryamizard Ryacudu, helped to launch the KRI Bima Suci, which will replace the legendary tall ship KRI Dewaruci, at the Contruccion Navales Freire Shipyard in Vigo, Spain on Monday.

"The launching ceremony of KRI Bima Suci was witnessed by Indonesias fifth president, Megawati Soekarnoputri, Indonesian Ambassador to Spain Yuli Mumpuni, Navy Chief of Staf, Admiral Ade Supandi, Freire Shipyard President, Jesus Freire, among others.

Megawati's attended the launching ceremony of KRI Bima Suci in response to an invitation by Jesus Freire, who knew of the strong bond between Megawati and KRI Dewaruci.

KRI Bima Suci was launched in Spain to replace German's made KRI Dewaruci, which will soon retire after having served as part of the Indonesian Navy fleet for more than 60 years.

In his address during the launch, Ryacudu conveyed congratulation and his appreciation to Freire Shipyard for its success in building the Indonesian Navy's training ship KRI Bima Suci. In the story of Mahabarata, Bima Suci was the ancestor of Dewaruci.

"It is our hope that Freire Shipyard is able to finish the work of the training ship in accordance with the schedule and contract, so that it can be operated to educate prospective officers of the Navy," Ryacudu said.

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107268/kri-bima-suci-launched-for-replacing-kri-dewaruci

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pindad SS3, 7.62mm rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

Credit to original uploader in kaskus

Leo2 in Natuna

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## faries

Marines after completion of berreting at KA Majapahit. Because of them, civilian people can sleep wakeless. Credit to Rahmat Alif NR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Caesar 155mm SPH in Natuna. Credit to original uploader.











https://www.facebook.com/IndonesiaM...pcb.1126882807391403/1126882140724803/?type=3

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Wow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

712 Raider konsolidasi setelah pam vvip RI1 di perbatasan RI Filipina

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kaka404

intermezzo




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1271976219502357


----------



## mandala

Good news budget for TNI & Defence Ministry to be increase to Rp 108 T whereas the budget for the Indonesian Police & other law enforcement agencies will be cut.

Kamis 20 Oct 2016, 17:16 WIB

*Anggaran Lembaga Penegak Hukum Dipotong, TNI dan Kemhan Ditambah*

*Wisnu Prasetiyo Adi Putra* - detikNews




Ruang rapat Komisi I DPR (Foto: detikINET/Achmad Rouzni Noor II)

*Jakarta *- Anggaran sejumlah kementerian/lembaga yang berkaitan dengan penegakan hukum dipotong dengan alasan penghematan APBN. Namun tidak untuk Kementerian Pertahanan dan institusi TNI.

"Ada prioritas pemerintah dan konsensus dengan Menkeu bahwa tahun 2017 akan ada tambahan anggaran yang dikhususkan Kemhan/TNI. Udah disepakati di Banggar dan di komisi I udah disetujui," kata Wakil Ketua Komisi III DPR Hanafi Rais di Gedung DPR, Senayan, Jakarta, Kamis (20/10/2016).

Pagu anggaran Kemhan/TNI untuk tahun anggaran 2016 sebesar Rp 99,47 triliun dalam Rapat Kerja (Raker). Tahun ini dianggarkan Rp 108 triliun.

"Dan ini tahun 2017 tertinggi selama 12 tahun terakhir, Rp 108 triliun," ungkapnya.

Hanafi menambahkan, persoalan kedaulatan negara tak bisa dikompromikan. Permasalahan kedaulatan negara makin tahun justru semakin kompleks.

"Iya tapi kami nilai kedaulatan dan pertahanan negara merupakan hal yang tidak bisa dikompromikan sehingga sayang kalau dikurangi dengan alasan teknis ekonomi," ujarnya.

"Porsinya proporsional antara belanja rutin dan belanja rutin dan belanja barang," imbuhnya.

Sebelumnya, pemotongan anggaran tersebut terdiri terjadi pada beberapa lembaga. Misalnya, Kejaksaan Agung yang diminta memotong anggaran Rp 438,5 miliar dari anggaran sebelumnya 4,72 triliun.

Selanjutnya Kepolisian dipotong Rp 2,3 triliun dari Rp 72,43 triliun. Jumlah yang cukup besar di saat Kapolri Jenderal Tito Karnavian memiliki visi yang besar untuk meningkat kinerja Polri.

Sementara itu Mahkamah Agung (MA) dipotong Rp 150,52 miliar dari total anggaran Rp 8,69 triliun. Anggaran Kemenkumham juga dipotong Rp 571,3 miliar dari anggaran sebelumnya Rp 9,83 triliun. Terakhir, anggaran Komisi Yudisial (KY) juga dipotong dari Rp 148,87 miliar dipotong Rp 38,53 miliar menjadi Rp 110,34 miliar.

http://m.detik.com/news/berita/d-33...enegak-hukum-dipotong-tni-dan-kemhan-ditambah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Attack at Tangerang*

Three policemen were injured when they were attacked by man armed with knives and what may have been homemade bombs in the Cikokol area of Tangerang, Banten, on Thursday morning.

The attack took place on Jl. Perintis Kemerdekaan near Yupentek School in Cikokol at 7:10 a.m., Jakarta Police spokesman Sr. Comr . Awi Setiyono said. Police personnel shot the attacker in the legs three times and took him to Kramat Jati Hospital in East Jakarta.

"The suspect attacked wildly using a dagger and he was also throwing two sticks resembling explosive devices," Awi told journalists in a press statement on Thursday.

Police say the alleged attacker was an unemployed 22-year-old, identified only as SA.

The three injured policemen have been named as Tangerang Police chief Comr. Efendi who was stabbed in the abdomen, First. Insp. Bambang Haryadi who also suffered stab wounds to the abdomen while traffic police Chief. Brig Sukardi suffered wounds to his back and right arm.

Police seized a knife, a dagger, two suspected pipe bombs, a backpack, a white turban and a sticker that was stuck to a traffic police post at the scene.

Tangerang Police personnel have been deployed to secure the crime scene and the area, Awi added.

The story is developing. (rin)

http://www thejakartapost com/news/2016/10/20/three-policemen-injured-in-tangerang-knife-attack.html


----------



## mandala

*Defense budget increased to Rp 108 trillion*

The Jakarta Post
21 Oct 2016
JAKARTA: The House of Representatives and the government have agreed to allocate Rp 108 trillion (US$8.31 billion) for the Defense Ministry’s 2017 budget, an increase from the Rp 104 trillion proposed earlier.

The increase makes the Defense Ministry the state institution/ministry with the largest budget allocation.

“We have agreed on the budget allocation for the Defense Ministry. It is the largest amount in the past 12 years,” said Hanafi Rais, the deputy chairman of House Commission I overseeing defense and foreign affairs.

He said the defense budget would be spent proportionally on routine expenditure and goods. Hanafi, however, refused to give details of the allocation.

Previously, the Defense Ministry proposed Rp 104 trillion for the 2017 budget, which was later rejected by House members who said that amount did not match the government’s commitment to maintaining state defense.

The House Commission I said state defense and sovereignty must not be compromised. – JP

http://www.pressreader.com/indonesia/the-jakarta-post/20161021/281625304835609

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

3 more Leopard 2RI MBT on their way to Natuna for an exercise. A total of 19 Leopard 2 MBTs together with Marder IFVs, Caesar 155mm SPHs & Astros MLRS to participate in the exercise.






http://news.detik.com/berita/d-3326243/tni-ad-kirimkan-3-tank-leopard-ke-natuna

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBT embarkation process into the Indonesian Army LCU ADRI-L. Credit to Portal Komando.
















http://www.portal-komando.com/2016/10/mengenal-lebih-dekat-yonbekang-4air-tni.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

I am always wonder about how fast ADRI L really is? Just several days back we know she is just made landing operation in Natuna and now she is ready for another trips....


----------



## striver44

mandala said:


> Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBT embarkation process into the Indonesian Army LCU ADRI-L. Credit to Portal Komando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.portal-komando.com/2016/10/mengenal-lebih-dekat-yonbekang-4air-tni.html?m=1


any news about the type of ammo used by indonesian army leopards?


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> any news about the type of ammo used by indonesian army leopards?




DM 11 from Rheinmetal, seems PT Pindad eyeing license production of them


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> I am always wonder about how fast ADRI L really is? Just several days back we know she is just made landing operation in Natuna and now she is ready for another trips....


Pretty slow, only 12 knot or 22km/h. LCU isn't designed for speed. _http://www.indomiliter.com/adri-l-tni-ad-landing-craft-utility-pembawa-mbt-leopard-2a4/_
_http://www.indomiliter.com/adri-l-tni-ad-landing-craft-utility-pembawa-mbt-leopard-2a4/_


----------



## ahojunk

*Indonesian people should stay alert against ISIS: Minister*
Kamis, 20 Oktober 2016 23:27 WIB | 689 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia's Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu urged the Indonesian people to remain alert about the threat that the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria (ISIS) poses to the country.

The ministers statement came following an incident in which a man armed with knives and pipe bombs injured three policemen in the Cikokol area of Tangerang, Banten, on Thursday.

"It is not only for the members of the military and police to remain vigilant but also for all the people of Indonesia," Ryamizard Ryacudu stated here on Thursday.

He affirmed that the ISIS was a common enemy and, therefore, all Indonesians should collectively safeguard the nation this threat.

The minister urged the people to participate in the state defense program as part of the efforts to be ever prepared for securing the country.

"If you participate in the state defense program, you will learn ways in which you can safeguard the country," the minister remarked.

Earlier, a 22-year-old man, identified as SA, attacked policemen with a knife and homemade bombs at Jalan Perintis Kemerdekaan, Tangerang.

The three policemen, who were injured in the incident, were identified as Tangerang Police chief Comr. Efendi, First. Insp. Bambang Haryadi and traffic police Brig. Sukardi.

Local police fired shots at the attacker, with three bullets hitting his legs. He was taken to the Kramat Jati Hospital in East Jakarta.

Police seized a knife, a dagger, two suspected pipe bombs, a black backpack, a white turban and a sticker that was stuck to a traffic police post at the scene.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Pretty slow, only 12 knot or 22km/h. LCU isn't designed for speed.
> _http://www.indomiliter.com/adri-l-tni-ad-landing-craft-utility-pembawa-mbt-leopard-2a4/_



In short they only need 2 days to cover 1070 km range between Jakarta and Natuna


----------



## striver44

madokafc said:


> DM 11 from Rheinmetal, seems PT Pindad eyeing license production of them


dm11 only? those aren't even APFSDS munition. how on earth the leopards going to face neighboring mbt's


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> dm11 only? those aren't even APFSDS munition. how on earth the leopards going to face neighboring mbt's



Dm 11 is very good for the intended infantry support and urban warfare

The rest still unfolded, most likely we got dm63 too


----------



## striver44

hope so, note that l/44 120mm rheinmetall doestn't support the use of dm63, but probably dm 43


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Second LST after Bintuni

#drushipyard

@IMF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Second LST after Bintuni
> 
> #drushipyard
> 
> @IMF
> 
> View attachment 345297



Army ordered two more a larger version of ADRI L, Got 1500 dwt


----------



## striver44




----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Army ordered two more a larger version of ADRI L, Got 1500 dwt




Not only that, they also plan to acquire 2000 DWT LCU in the future.


> Ia mengatakan, saat ini sedang berjalan proses tender penambahan kapal ADRI berdaya angkut 1500 DWT. Kapal besar tersebut mampu menampung delapan tank Leopard, serta satu helikopter. "Diharapkan 2018 sudah beroperasi.





> Lebih jauh ke depan, lanjut dia, diharapkan Yonbekang juga memiliki kapal dengan kapasitas daya 2000 DWT. Dengan kapasitas sebesar itu, maka pengangkutan juga lebih efisien karena mampu mengangkut sejumlah alat-alat perang serta pasukan sebanyak satu batalyon atau sekira 700 sampai 1.000 personel. "



_http://nasional.kompas.com/read/201....lagi.tni.ad.punya.kapal.pengangkut.2.000.dwt_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Not only that, they also plan to acquire 2000 DWT LCU in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> _http://nasional.kompas.com/read/201....lagi.tni.ad.punya.kapal.pengangkut.2.000.dwt_



They should called it an LST instead


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> They should called it an LST instead


You're right, 2000DWT is too big for LCU.

As of today, the Army operates 12 units ADRI vessel.
1 unit Kapal ADRI 1200 DWT
3 unit Kapal ADRI 1000 DWT
2 unit Kapal ADRI 500 DWT
3 unit Kapal ADRI 300 DWT
3 unit Kapal ADRI 150 DWT
_http://news.detik.com/berita/d-3326...ilik-tni-ad-spesialis-pengangkut-tank-leopard_


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> You're right, 2000DWT is too big for LCU.
> 
> As of today, the Army operates 12 units ADRI vessel.
> 1 unit Kapal ADRI 1200 DWT
> 3 unit Kapal ADRI 1000 DWT
> 2 unit Kapal ADRI 500 DWT
> 3 unit Kapal ADRI 300 DWT
> 3 unit Kapal ADRI 150 DWT
> _http://news.detik.com/berita/d-3326...ilik-tni-ad-spesialis-pengangkut-tank-leopard_



So they want to operate at least seven vessels with tonnages more than 1000 tonnes as part of their amphibious assault capacity building programme before 2018? Our army got means and tools more than several Navies in the region to conduct amphibious assault operation independently

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

madokafc said:


> So they want to operate at least seven vessels with tonnages more than 1000 tonnes as part of their amphibious assault capacity building programme before 2018? Our army got means and tools more than several Navies in the region to conduct amphibious assault operation independently


imho amphibious assault is still a marines thing.. the army comes after the beach is secured...


----------



## mandala




----------



## MacanJawa

anyone in here know medium sam aquision progress?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> So they want to operate at least seven vessels with tonnages more than 1000 tonnes as part of their amphibious assault capacity building programme before 2018? Our army got means and tools more than several Navies in the region to conduct amphibious assault operation independently



If the army keep adding heavy armored assets into their inventory, no doubt they'll end up getting more and more amphibious landing ships with bigger and better capability. The planned 2000DWT LST is quite similar in size with the biggest LST owned by the navy, KRI Teluk Bintuni.



kaka404 said:


> imho amphibious assault is still a marines thing.. the army comes after the beach is secured...



With their amphibious capability, the army can move in sync behind marines in amphibious assault waves. So we can strike hard and fast.


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> If the army keep adding heavy armored assets into their inventory, no doubt they'll end up getting more amphibious landing ships with bigger and better capability. The planned 2000DWT LST is quite similar in size with the biggest LST owened by the navy, KRI Teluk Bintuni.
> 
> 
> 
> With their amphibious capability, the army can move in sync behind the marines in amphibious assault waves.



They will keep adding more armor, especially tanks and IFV, their modernization programme is keep going


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

I can imagine it in my mind....the usual noisy and smoky marine assault wave with marine infantry in landing crafts, BMP-3F, BTR-50 and PT-76....once the beach is secured; Leopard 2, Caesar and other TNI-AD assets, as well as battalions after battalions of infantry from TNI-AD land in a more orderly fashion...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> They will keep adding more armor, especially tanks and IFV, their modernization programme is keep going



That's pretty obvious. While the army get less share of defense budget compared to the other branch, they still can get substantial amount of assets, since the aquisition cost is relatively low. We can get more than 100 Leo2 ++ for the cost of 1 PKR frigate.



Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> I can imagine it in my mind....the usual noisy and smoky marine assault wave with marine infantry in landing crafts, BMP-3F, BTR-50 and PT-76....once the beach is secured; Leopard 2, Caesar and other TNI-AD assets, as well as battalions after battalions of infantry from TNI-AD land in a more orderly fashion...



They should carry out join amphibious assault exercise together sometimes. Kita buat skenario latihan menginvasi negara2 kepulauan pasifik macam vanuatu, terus disiarkan besar-besaran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Are there any plans to order more Marder IFV? There was an ARC article that the Army could order 80 more Marder. Any update on that news?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Launching of 2 units SAR boats, KN SAR Pandu Dewanata & KN SAR Baladewa at Palindo Marine Shipyard (13 October 2016)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

don't miss it


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pindad's armored vehicle products





Komodo 4x4 ATLAS





Badak 6x6 FSV

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBTs & Astros Command Vehicles departs to Natuna. Credit to Pen Kostrad.











https://mobile.twitter.com/Cakra_Kostrad?p=s

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PINDAD Excava200, 1st delivery for the ministry of public works

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SBS light tracked armored vehicle, teronggok di sudut

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

pr1v4t33r said:


> That's pretty obvious. While the army get less share of defense budget compared to the other branch, they still can get substantial amount of assets, since the aquisition cost is relatively low. We can get more than 100 Leo2 ++ for the cost of 1 PKR frigate.
> 
> 
> 
> They should carry out join amphibious assault exercise together sometimes. Kita buat skenario latihan menginvasi negara2 kepulauan pasifik macam vanuatu, terus disiarkan besar-besaran.



that's bold.....but with only a token police force as defense force, should be quite easy


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> that's bold.....but with only a token police force as defense force, should be quite easy



We should make clear statement to the pacific islands nation like vanuatu, solomon and FLNKS to stay away from supporting separatist movement in Papua. If they dare to give separatis NGO membership in MSG, we should immediately freeze our bilateral relation and put Embargo on this tiny nations.


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> PINDAD Excava200, 1st delivery for the ministry of public works



I want PT PINDAD and TNI AD colaborrated to make something like this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

pr1v4t33r said:


> We should make clear statement to the pacific islands nation like vanuatu, solomon and FLNKS to stay away from supporting separatist movement in Papua. If they dare to give separatis NGO membership in MSG, we should immediately freeze our bilateral relation and put Embargo on this tiny nations.



The most important thing is to make West Papuans as the best Melanesians and also proud Indonesians. Just look to the east...Port Moresby is a crime-cursed capital and much of the country is lawless, effectively controlled by tribes and gangs. Compared to Jayapura and the rest of West Papua...it's like heaven and earth. But it's far from enough, welfare and infrastructure need to be further developed. West Papuans are pure full-blooded Indonesians and always will be....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> The most important thing is to make West Papuans as the best Melanesians and also proud Indonesians. Just look to the east...Port Moresby is a crime-cursed capital and much of the country is lawless, effectively controlled by tribes and gangs. Compared to Jayapura and the rest of West Papua...it's like heaven and earth. But it's far from enough, welfare and infrastructure need to be further developed. West Papuans are pure full-blooded Indonesians and always will be....



20 years from today any Papuans will be proud to be born as an Indonesian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> 20 years from today any Papuans will be proud to be born as an Indonesian



With Indonesia Centric pradigm in developing this nation, i hope every citizen, even they who live in the far flung islands bordering neighbor countries would feel that way.

PLBN Entikong (Indonesia - Malaysia border) under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## afiq0110

pr1v4t33r said:


> We should make clear statement to the pacific islands nation like vanuatu, solomon and FLNKS to stay away from supporting separatist movement in Papua. If they dare to give separatis NGO membership in MSG, we should immediately freeze our bilateral relation and put Embargo on this tiny nations.



Well said... salute...


----------



## patu

madokafc said:


> 20 years from today any Papuans will be proud to be born as an Indonesian


It is our duty and the young ones to realize the hope. We are indonedian from we to mauroke.


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Angkasa Yudha - CNN

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

*+ just random military operation (aceh, papua)





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

The P6 ATAV (All Terrain Assault Vehicle) made by PT SSE is currently undergoing test trials by the Indonesian Army.











http://www.humassetda.trenggalekkab...n-alutsista-ransus-p6-di-alun-alun-trenggalek

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afiq0110

mandala said:


> The P6 ATAV (All Terrain Assault Vehicle) made by PT SSE is currently undergoing test trials by the Indonesian Army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.humassetda.trenggalekkab...n-alutsista-ransus-p6-di-alun-alun-trenggalek



Correct me if i am wrong, PT. DI already built a similar vehicle for korpaskhas, and kopaska already using it also... and the way i see it, this P6 ATAV very much similar in design... 

how come another company come up with similar design... or might be PT. DI sold the licence to a private company... since PT. DI must focus to aviation and not ground vehicle

any idea ?


----------



## nametag

P6 atav are designed and produced by PT.sse. the one produce and design by PT.DI is....tbh, i'm sorry to say are but ugly in term of exterior design


----------



## afiq0110

nametag said:


> P6 atav are designed and produced by PT.sse. the one produce and design by PT.DI is....tbh, i'm sorry to say are but ugly in term of exterior design



I dont understand your explanation at all...


----------



## kaka404

afiq0110 said:


> I dont understand your explanation at all...


basically the one that ptdi produce are a different one (dmv 30)..


----------



## papacita

Indonesian defense ministry envoys and Navy Chief visiting Iver Huitfeldt-class. Our second visit....

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Marhaenisme

papacita said:


> Indonesian defense ministry envoys and Navy Chief visiting Iver Huitfeldt-class. Our second visit....
> 
> View attachment 345772
> View attachment 345771



Hmm... The MoD and navy looks really want to acquire Iver class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Lundin X18 Tank Boat.
















http://www.northseaboats.com/en/?gallery=x18-tank-boat

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

papacita said:


> Indonesian defense ministry envoys and Navy Chief visiting Iver Huitfeldt-class. Our second visit....
> 
> View attachment 345772
> View attachment 345771


hope the purchase to be signed as soon as possible.


----------



## Yuyukangkang

Marhaenisme said:


> Hmm... The MoD and navy looks really want to acquire Iver class


I ... do :">


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakrabirawa

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 345835



Hope the prototype gets finished soon. I'd really love to see how TNI prove this tank boat concept.
Judging from the detailed mock up, it seems the first prototype is almost ready. Wonder what kind of turret and gun they'd use... any info?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Chakrabirawa said:


> Hope the prototype gets finished soon. I'd really love to see how TNI prove this tank boat concept.
> Judging from the detailed mock up, it seems the first prototype is almost ready. Wonder what kind of turret and gun they'd use... any info?



it should be. If i remember correctly, they will showcase the tank boat at INDO Defence Exhibition 2016. They use CMI 105 turret.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Navy Chief of Staff & delegation visited Denmark to view the Frigate Peter Willemoes.*

Kunjungan Delegasi Kepala Staf Angkatan laut RI di Denmark*

Rabu, 19 Oktober 2016
















Pada tanggal 19 Oktober 2016, bertempat di Bandar Udara Internasional Kopenhagen Kuasa Usaha Sementara, Ibu Magdalena F. Wowor Tompodung didampingi Atase Pertahanan RI, Kolonel (Inf) Rui Duarte, pejabat fungsi Politik KBRI, Donna Isyrina Fitrah dan Staf KBRI Kopenhagen turut menyambut ketibaan Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut RI, Bapak Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi beserta delegasi dari TNI-AL dan Kementerian Pertahanan RI. *Setelah tiba di Kopenhagen KSAL dan delegasi langsung melakukan kunjungan dan peninjauan kapal Frigate Peter Willemoes bertempat di pangkalan AL pelabuhan Korsor Denmark.*

*Kunjungan ini dilakukan dalam rangka meningkatkan kerja sama alih teknologi di bidang industri strategis. Sementara itu Indonesia secara konsisten memajukan kerja sama alih teknologi dengan berbagai negara mitra, termasuk dengan negara Denmark.*

Korsor merupakan sebuh kota perairan dan terletak sekitar 100 km sebelah barat daya kota Kopenhagen.

http://www.kemlu.go.id/copenhagen/i...epala-Staf-Angkatan-laut-RI-di-Denmark--.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Navy Delegation Visited Danish Frigate
This week, Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Navy, Admiral Ade Supandi, visited Denmark and the Danish Naval Base in Korsør. In Korsør, he and the delegation inspected the Peter Willemoes frigat. An Iver Huitfelt Class frigat, the Peter Willemoes is one of the state of the art frigats in the Danish Navy. Designed by the Danish company OMT, the frigats has been tried and tested during deployments and operations all over the world.

















_https://www.facebook.com/DenmarkInI...336870968877/1124336650968899/?type=3&theater_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2 RI MBTs in Ranai Natuna. Credit to natunabreakingnews.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BL5k5lpA2__/

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> Indonesian Army Leopard 2 RI MBTs in Ranai Natuna. Credit to natunabreakingnews.



Those childs who actually never seen many soldiers in their life times, suddenly seeing first hand how powerful the country they belong to

Came on look at their eyes and expression

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mandala said:


> Indonesian Army Leopard 2 RI MBTs in Ranai Natuna.



12 Tank Tempur Leopard Milik TNI Mendarat di Ranai Natuna
Tahap pertama sebelumnya 5 tank lapis baja sudah dikirim ke Ranai, Natuna. Pengiriman 12 Leopard dan dua kendaraan mobil tempur TNI ini merupakan tahap dua. _Rencananya akan ada 100 tank yang bakal "menyerbu" Natuna untuk latihan. _




_http://batamnews.co.id/berita-17219..._medium=facebook&utm_campaign=batamnews.co.id_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

*Daewoo Shipbuilding launches 2nd submarine for Indonesian navy*
2016/10/24 10:37
Yonhap News





A submarine built by Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering Co. (Yonhap file photo) A submarine built by Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering Co. (Yonhap file photo)
*
GEOJE Island, South Korea, Oct. 24 (Yonhap)* -- Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering Co., a major South Korean shipbuilder,* launched a 1,400-ton diesel submarine on Monday for the Indonesian navy*, a company official said.

*The submarine is the second of the three submarines being built under a 2011 deal worth US$1.1 billion.* In March, the shipbuilder had a launching ceremony for the first submarine, said Yoon Yo-han, a spokesman for Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering.

Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering held a ceremony for the second submarine at its shipyard in Geoje Island, close to the country's southeastern port city of Busan, he said.

About 60 people participated in the ceremony, including company and Indonesian officials.

*The shipbuilder is set to deliver the first and second submarines to Indonesia in March and October next year, *respectively. *The third submarine is scheduled to be delivered to the Southeast Asian country in 2018*, Yoon said.

*The submarines, a modified version of the Chang Bogo class currently in service in the South Korean Navy, can travel 18,520 kilometers without a port call, twice the distance from Busan to Los Angeles.*

(END)

http://english.yonhapnews.co.kr/business/2016/10/24/0503000000AEN20161024003500320.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

From suromenggolo at kaskus

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force F-16. Credit to Yery Wahyudi Firdaus.







https://www.instagram.com/p/BL43G_dgIoP/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marhaenisme

madokafc said:


> View attachment 345853



This pic confuse me, its an a whale or a submarine? haha


----------



## Chakrabirawa

pr1v4t33r said:


> it should be. If i remember correctly, they will showcase the tank boat at INDO Defence Exhibition 2016. They use CMI 105 turret.



Nice, it means we have secured the demand for 105mm to reach economy of scale. The 105mm TOT is worthed (potential for Tank Boat, Pindad-FNSS Medium Tank, and possibly Future Badak).

Maybe, AMX-13 retrofit cost could be cut further since we don't have to import the gun.

IMHO: Better to replace it all with the Medium Tank, our cavalery deserves better equipments. AMX should rest and live to tell it's tales. In other case, our QR force can utilize these lightweight tanks to



mandala said:


> Indonesian Army Leopard 2 RI MBTs in Ranai Natuna. Credit to natunabreakingnews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BL5k5lpA2__/



Kids: [nationalism intensifies]


----------



## Nike

Chakrabirawa said:


> Nice, it means we have secured the demand for 105mm to reach economy of scale. The 105mm TOT is worthed (potential for Tank Boat, Pindad-FNSS Medium Tank, and possibly Future Badak).
> 
> Maybe, AMX-13 retrofit cost could be cut further since we don't have to import the gun.
> 
> IMHO: Better to replace it all with the Medium Tank, our cavalery deserves better equipments. AMX should rest and live to tell it's tales. In other case, our QR force can utilize these lightweight tanks to
> 
> 
> 
> Kids: [nationalism intensifies]



There are thing more importants than replacing the AMX in Army inventory like retiring all of our ferrets and saracens.


----------



## MacanJawa

madokafc said:


> There are thing more importants than replacing the AMX in Army inventory like retiring all of our ferrets and saracens.



what role saladin/ saracen? ifv or scout car? or just apc?


----------



## Chakrabirawa

madokafc said:


> There are thing more importants than replacing the AMX in Army inventory like retiring all of our ferrets and saracens.



Ah yes, they're even older and less relevant in modern warfare than AMXs. I thought they're already retired after 300+ Anoas produced...
Yep, the Army needs to be smart in spending concerning their budget (replacing/purchase new equipments).

Increase in next year budget is a long awaited breeze for us indeed



MacanJawa said:


> what role saladin/ saracen? ifv or scout car? or just apc?



CMIIW, Saracen is an APC, it's role should be passed to Anoas. Ferret is a scout car, modeled after WWII scout cars, should be replaced by Komodos or P6 ATAV, younger, agile, versatile, and made in Indonesia of course.
Old timer should be phased out soon. But budget cannot lie, TNI-AD has its own priorities, so important things go first

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MacanJawa

Chakrabirawa said:


> Ah yes, they're even older and less relevant in modern warfare than AMXs. I thought they're already retired after 300+ Anoas produced...
> Yep, the Army needs to be smart in spending concerning their budget (replacing/purchase new equipments).
> 
> Increase in next year budget is a long awaited breeze for us indeed
> 
> 
> 
> CMIIW, Saracen is an APC, it's role should be passed to Anoas. Ferret is a scout car, modeled after WWII scout cars, should be replaced by Komodos or P6 ATAV, younger, agile, versatile, and made in Indonesia of course.
> Old timer should be phased out soon. But budget cannot lie, TNI-AD has its own priorities, so important things go first



tni ad need new ifv with 30mm rapid fire gun, with troop transport capability i think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Chakrabirawa said:


> CMIIW, Saracen is an APC, it's role should be passed to Anoas. Ferret is a scout car, modeled after WWII scout cars, should be replaced by Komodos or P6 ATAV, younger, agile, versatile, and made in Indonesia of course.



Trio saladin, saracen and ferret could be replaced with PINDAD's Badak, Anoa and Komodo. Their replacement plan has been prepared and put in place. Just waiting for the budget to be allocated.



MacanJawa said:


> tni ad need new ifv with 30mm rapid fire gun, with troop transport capability i think.


The army already have Marder for a start. If they are satisfied with the performance, they would procure more units.



Chakrabirawa said:


> Nice, it means we have secured the demand for 105mm to reach economy of scale. The 105mm TOT is worthed (potential for Tank Boat, Pindad-FNSS Medium Tank, and possibly Future Badak). Maybe, AMX-13 retrofit cost could be cut further since we don't have to import the gun.


That would be part of the reason why we pushed PINDAD to get TOT for 90 & 105 turret.



Chakrabirawa said:


> IMHO: Better to replace it all with the Medium Tank, our cavalery deserves better equipments. AMX should rest and live to tell it's tales. In other case, our QR force can utilize these lightweight tanks to



Replacing hundreds of AMX-13 will takes time. Just take a look at Anoa2, how long that it take to reach 300 units? More than 8 years.


----------



## mandala

Launching of the Indonesian Navy second DSME-209 submarine.






http://www.tnial.mil.id/tabid/79/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/31697/Default.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia guarding its front door leading to the South China Sea

The Natunas, a sprawling archipelago of islands about 400 miles northeast of Sumatra in the South China Sea, have been administrated for years as a part of the Riau Islands Province of Indonesia. These islands became the subject of dispute in 1993 when Beijing published a map claiming rights to a gas field north of the islands but within Indonesia’s Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ), which Indonesia in turn rejected.






China renounced its claims on the Natuna Islands in 1995, but not its claim on the gas field, meaning there are no land features within this island chain that can be used as a basis to legally claim the surrounding waters according to the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea. China’s maps of the region containing the nine-dash line include the waters to the north of the Natunas, which Indonesia insists overlaps with part of its EEZ. Indonesia does not officially acknowledge this dispute with China, although since 2010 it has rejected the legitimacy of the nine-dash line and sought clarification of it through the United Nations. Recently President Joko Widodo has even come out against the legality of the nine-dash line, claiming that it has no basis under international law. This has all occurred against a backdrop of Chinese naval vessels sailing through Indonesian waters around the Natuna Islands.

Unlike some of its South-East Asian neighbours, Indonesia has long maintained that it has no maritime disputes with China in the sea and has no overlapping claims to reefs or islets there. But Beijing’s claims overlap Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone — waters where a state has the right to exploit resources — around the Natunas, in the past four months, three confrontations have occurred between China and Indonesia over the presence of Chinese fishing vessels in waters near Indonesia’s Natuna Islands. By compelling Jakarta to adopt a more active approach to defending its waters from Chinese encroachment, these incidents may transform the dynamics of the South China Sea disputes.






Equally importantly, however, statements by China’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs (MFA) regarding these incidents provide clues about the content of China’s maritime claims in the South China Sea. Specifically, China appears to be moving toward justifying some of its claims in terms of historic rights, not based on any land feature as required by the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS). The Widodo Administration has been very tough on foreign boats and foreign fishing trawlers illegally fishing on Indonesian waters. It has stopped and sunk boats coming from Vietnam, Malaysia, Thailand, and China. However one must recognize that Indonesia can afford to throw its weight around with the first three mentioned countries, however it cannot with China.

China is one of Indonesia’s largest trading partners. Indonesia exports vast amounts of raw materials to China and in return gets a lot of manufactured goods from it as well. Exports to China in 2014 were worth $18 Billion Dollars and both countries stand to lose without trade. However China can likely absorb the blow by seeking other trade partners as it already imports a lot of raw materials from Africa. However Indonesia cannot afford to do this. Its other large trading partner with comparable volume in terms of trade is Japan and Singapore, which altogether make up roughly $36 Billion Dollars in an economy that has a GDP of $800 Billion. Chinese fishing vessels will continue to cross into Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone near the Natuna Islands. Indonesia will maintain its aggressive stance to cement its hold on the area — part of its broader imperative to control the sprawling archipelago.






Jakarta will build military, fishing and energy facilities on the islands, pursuing a strategy similar to that of other claimants in the South China Sea. At least three times this year, Indonesian authorities have confronted Chinese fishing vessels in the waters near the remote Natuna Islands, an area whose 200-nautical-mile EEZ overlaps China’s expansive nine-dash line. Each time, Jakarta has made a point of widely publicizing the incursions despite Beijing’s objections.

In the wake of the run-ins, Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo visited the islands and promised to boost defence, fishing and natural gas production in the area. Despite its provocative fishing activities in the South China Sea, China is not the sole target of Indonesia’s defensive measures; Jakarta has also made a public show of destroying dozens of Malaysian and Vietnamese vessels found fishing in the area. For Indonesia, protecting the Natuna Islands — however small and remote they may be — is key to exerting control of its territory and affirming its position in Asia’s waterways. However one must emphasize Indonesia’s leadership role in ASEAN. It is the largest economy in ASEAN along with the largest military (though it’s not very powerful when compared to China) and is a rapidly developing nation with a young population and an economy that, despite recent slow downs, is expected to become the world’s fourth largest economy by 2050, with a GDP equivalent to that of the United States of today.






Indonesia’s diplomacy has been quite successful so far in carving for itself a niche status of go-between and a role model for parties to the disputes in the South China Sea (SCS). However, as the pressure on the new government in Jakarta increases to overtly declare its status against the Chinese in the SCS – it also risks falling into the ‘extended coercive diplomacy’ strategy of the Chinese which focuses on the coercion of an adversary aligned with a great power, i.e. US allies such as the Philippines and Japan. Yet, after two major US strategic blunders over Syria and the Crimea, Washington can not afford to up the ante in the SCS and not follow through this, leaving the allies to the mercy of the Chinese.

Hence, it’s a Hobson’s choice for the Indonesians — while its military assets are being significantly bolstered at the Ranai airbase on the Natuna Islands with additional ships, Sukhoi fighters and even American Apache helicopters, its diplomatic overdrive of sending Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) chief General Moeldoko travelled to China to meet with his counterpart has yielded mixed results and few details about his meetings were announced openly. It seems that it is inevitable that Indonesia will have to come up front and declare that they have serious issues with the China’s position in the SCS.

_http://www.newdelhitimes.com/indonesia-guarding-its-front-door-leading-to-the-south-china-sea123/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Trained together, fight as one
--------------------------------------
Men and women of the Indonesian Police Mobile Brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Tarantula 6x6 armored combat vehicle with 90mm gun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

*Indonesia will never compromise on Natunas, says Jokowi*




This handout photograph on Oct 6, 2016, shows Indonesian President Joko Widodo (centre) walking next to Indonesian Military Chief General Gatot Nurmantyo (left) and Air Force Chief of Staff Air Marshal Agus Supriatna (right) during a military drill on the remote Natuna islands. Photo: Presidential Palace via AFP

SINGAPORE — Indonesia will never compromise on its sovereignty in the Natuna Islands, said President Joko Widodo, while calling for dialogue among stakeholders to resolve the South China Sea dispute.

In an interview with the BBC aired this morning, the Indonesian leader popularly known as Jokowi, also defended his government’s massive military exercises in the Natunas at the South China Sea, saying it is Indonesia’s right to carry out the operations.

“The first thing is that, before, there were 7,000 illegal fishing vessels that were stealing our fish and I said stop that. There have been 239 illegal shipping vessels that we have sunk. This is our natural resources; this is Indonesian wealth ... so from now on illegal fishing vessels cannot play around with us,” he said.

“The second thing is Natuna is our territory. Natuna is in Indonesia. So if we want to do a military operations, war games then it’s our right. (There is nothing unusual there.) In terms of sovereignty, I will never compromise.”

Indonesia has conducted military drills around the remote Natuna Islands as it asserted its sovereignty where there have been clashes with Chinese vessels in waters claimed by China. The latest drill took place early this month by the country’s airforce, with Mr Widodo in attendance. In June, he also toured the islands on a warship to send a strong message to China to respect Indonesian sovereignty.

Chinese fishing and coast guard vessels have been embroiled in repeated confrontations with Indonesian patrol boats and navy ships in waters around the Natunas this year, sharply raising tensions between Jakarta and Beijing.

At the same time, Indonesia has embarked on a crackdown on illegal fishing — with the public spectacle of seized boats blown to smithereens.

Indonesia is also bolstering its defences around the Natunas — a remote scattering of islands, home to rich fishing grounds — and plans to deploy extra warships, fighter jets and surface-to-air missiles.

Unlike some of its South-east Asian neighbours, Jakarta has long maintained it has no maritime disputes with Beijing in the resource-rich South China Sea and does not contest ownership of reefs or islets there, a fact that Mr Widodo reiterated in his BBC interview this morning.

“Indonesia is not a claimant state but stability and security is needed in this area so that we can improve the economy in that area for the good of our people,” he said. “So in the South China Sea we will solve this problem through dialogue, we will solve this in the eastern way. Asean (Association of South-east Asian Nations) has 49 years of experience of this.”

China, while not disputing Indonesia’s claims to the Natuna islands, has raised Indonesian anger by saying the two countries had “overlapping claims” to waters near them, an area Indonesia calls the Natuna Seam and this has caused worries over potential for dispute.

Despite that, Mr Widodo told the BBC that Indonesia-China relations are “very good”, noting that Chinese investments in the archipelago has increased, as well as tourism from China. Any hiccups were only confined to illegal fishing, said Mr Widodo.

“This is just an illegal fishing problem and we will solve that. It’s not a problem,” he added.

He also commented on the country’s contentious tax amnesty scheme during the wide-ranging interview, saying that it is the start of reforming his country’s tax system.

“We want to improve the tax system. And we want to build trust and faith among people in our tax system so that industry and businesses that pay tax believe that their money will go to the good of the country and be used to build things,” he said.

Responding to a question on public protests on the tax amnesty, Mr Widodo downplayed the incidents, saying that such protests are normal and a reflection of democracy but stressed that in the end, the programme has the support of the people.

The amnesty programme, under which Indonesians are encouraged to repatriate previously undeclared overseas assets to avoid increasing penalties, was launched in July and is a top priority for Mr Widodo.

He is banking on the amnesty to help finance billions of dollars in infrastructure projects as South-east Asia’s biggest economy struggles in the face of weak commodity prices and sluggish consumer demand.

As of early this month, the amnesty has generated 95.3 trillion rupiah (S$10.14 billion) in government revenue, or 57 per cent of Jakarta’s 165 trillion rupiah target.


www.m.todayonline.com/world/asia/indonesia-will-never-compromise-natunas-says-jokowi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samudro_JOY

*Indo Defence 2016: Double happiness for SIGMA*
24th October 2016 - 12:00 by Chen Chuanren in Singapore







September was a milestone for the Indonesian Navy’s (TNI-AL) frigate programme, with the first SIGMA 10514-class frigate completing sea trials on 7 September.

The sea trials included testing propulsion combat and sonar system, firing the main gun and noise assessments within the ship. The second ship was launched on 29 September.

The first frigate will be commissioned as KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata (331), and delivery is slated for January next year once the three-month crew training is complete.

Four of six modules of the first ship were built locally by PT PAL’s Surabaya shipyard, with the rest constructed at Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding in the Netherlands. All modules were assembled by PT PAL.

The second vessel, KRI IG Ngurah Rai (332), is expected to be delivered in October 2017.

At 2,400t the SIGMA 10514 is the largest and most sophisticated warship built to date by any Indonesian shipyard.

The type is armed with an OTO Melera 76mm main gun, Rheinmetall Defence Millennium 35mm close-in weapon system, 12-cell VL MICA point defence missile system, two slots for MBDA Exocet MM40 anti-ship missiles and two triple-tube Eurotorp B515 torpedo launchers.
*
Indonesia hopes this project will be a stepping stone for future large-warship programmes, moving beyond the small vessels and support ships it can already build.*

shephardmedia(titik)com/news/imps-news/indo-defence-2016-double-happiness-sigma/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## gondes

any update about more additional marders?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

gondes said:


> View attachment 346119
> 
> any update about more additional marders?


Just wait for Indo Defense 2016 (2-5 Nov) for procurement updates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

*South Korea Launches 2nd Indonesian Attack Submarine*

*



*


South Korean defense contractor Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) launched the second out of three Type 209/1400 _Chang Bogo_-class (a license-built variant of the German Type 209) diesel-electric attack submarines for service in the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut) on October 24, according to local media reports.

Around 60 people, including senior Indonesian Navy officials, attended the launch ceremony, which took place at the Okpo shipyard shipyard in Geoje Island, in the southeastern part of South Korea. The new submarine is part of a $1.1 billion contract for three diesel-electric submarines signed with Indonesia in December 2011. As I reported previously (See: “South Korea Launches First Indonesian Stealth Submarine”), the lead vessel of the program was was launched on March 24 at the DSME Okpo shipyard in South Gyeongsang on March 24.

Like its predecessor, the new Type 209/1400 _Chang Bogo_-class sub will undergo extensive builder and sea trials off the coast of the Korean Peninsula in the coming months. Once the trials are successfully completed, the submarine is slated to be handed over to Indonesian authorities by October 2017. (The first _Chang Bogo_-class sub is scheduled for delivery to the Indonesian Navy in March 2017.)

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
The last submarine will be license-built by the Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL in Surabaya, Indonesia’s second-largest city, located on the northeastern coast of Java island, under a technology transfer agreement. Work on the third and last _Chang Bogo_-class sub will begin December of this year. “After receiving the submarine modules from South Korea in December 2016, PT PAL is scheduled to begin assembling the third boat at the new facilities in Surabaya in January 2017 under DSME supervision,” I noted in March.

The 1,400-ton submarines have an operational range of approximately 10,000 nautical miles and are multipurpose vessels capable of conducting anti-surface warfare, anti-submarine warfare, and Special Forces missions. It is unclear whether South Korea will fit the new subs with lithium-ion batteries to boost the underwater endurance of the boats.

The new submarines will be a major boost to the Indonesian Navy’s undersea warfare capabilities, as I reported last year (See: “Will Indonesia Buy French Stealth Submarines?”):

_The last time the Indonesian Navy received new submarines was in the 1980s with the delivery of two German Type 209/1300 diesel-electric attack submarines (known as Cakra-class in Indonesia), which subsequently underwent several major refits modernizing the subs’ propulsion systems, detection and navigation systems, and new fire control and combat systems by Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft (HDW) and South Korea’s Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME), which is building Type 209 variants under license._

The Indonesian government is currently working on building adequate submarine bases to house the _Chang Bogo_-class. There are also plans to set up a submarine base on Pulau Natuna Besar, the largest of the Natuna Islands cluster in the South China Sea.

http://thediplomat.com/2016/10/south-korea-launches-2nd-indonesian-attack-submarine/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Maintenance of van speijk class frigate at PT.PAL





Construction of submarine production facility

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Looks like a seconf batch of Marder IFVs is in process.

*Indo Defence 2016: Armour modernisation nears completion*

25th October 2016 - 6:00 by Gordon Arthur in Hong Kong






A Pindad spokesman told Shephard: *‘We’re currently discussing with the army to assist a second batch in a Marder enhancement programme that will enable conversion into various types: command, ambulance and logistic versions.’*

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/...efence-2016-armour-modernisation-nears-compl/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chakrabirawa

Double post with @mandala


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KCR-60

@IMF

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NEKONEKO

Still no ciws for the sigma, what's happen?
lately no more news about blowing up illegal fishing boat, any info? may be ms. susi decide to low profile still blowing ship but with no big news coverage ? or finally those ilegal fishermen decide not to enter indonesian water




Chakrabirawa said:


> Nice, it means we have secured the demand for 105mm to reach economy of scale. The 105mm TOT is worthed (potential for Tank Boat, Pindad-FNSS Medium Tank, and possibly Future Badak).
> 
> Maybe, AMX-13 retrofit cost could be cut further since we don't have to import the gun.
> 
> IMHO: Better to replace it all with the Medium Tank, our cavalery deserves better equipments. AMX should rest and live to tell it's tales. In other case, our QR force can utilize these lightweight tanks to
> 
> 
> 
> Kids: [nationalism intensifies]



if the tni would allow them to ride on those, just imagine their smile. but if they alow it, it'll gonna be like this




this





free ride on the beast, majestic public transport
tni succesful to became close with people just like their "bersama rakyat TNI kuat" , slowly removing those dark history and start bright future together with people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

jek_sperrow said:


> Still no ciws for the sigma, what's happen?


What happen is that ciws for PKR frigates will be procured in 2017.



jek_sperrow said:


> lately no more news about blowing up illegal fishing boat, any info? may be ms. susi decide to low profile still blowing ship but with no big news coverage ? or finally those ilegal fishermen decide not to enter indonesian water


go to this thread for illegal fishing related info: _https://defence.pk/threads/indonesia-navy-blow-up-3-illegal-vietnamese-fishing-boat.347154/page-52_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PINDAD's SBS light tracked armored vehicle





PINDAD's Badak FSV


----------



## CountStrike

Selasa 25 Oct 2016, 12:48 WIB
*Aspam KASAU: Portugal Mitra Alternatif Kerjasama Militer*
Eddi Santosa - detikNews




Delegasi Indonesia pada resepsi diplomatik dan pertemuan bisnis di Lisbon/Foto: Istimewa

*Lisbon* - Portugal dapat menjadi mitra alternatif kerjasama militer dan pertahanan yang sudah ada, sehingga dapat mengurangi ketergantungan pada peralatan dan teknologi dari negara-negara tertentu.

Asisten Pengamanan (Aspam) KASAU Marsekal Muda TNI Dedi Permadi menyampaikan hal itu di sela-sela memimpin delegasi Indonesia pada resepsi diplomatik dan pertemuan bisnis di Lisbon, Selasa (25/10/2016).

"Baik sebagai sumber pengadaan alutsista, perawatannya, maupun pelatihan SDM," ujar Aspam KASAU.

Tanggapan Aspam KASAU menyusul kebijakan Angkatan Bersenjata Portugal yang untuk pertama kali memberi persetujuan penunjukan sekaligus penerimaan secara resmi Atase Pertahanan RI di Prancis dengan akreditasi non-residen negara Portugal.

Momen bersejarah ini diharapkan menjadi langkah awal untuk memulai kerjasama militer dan pertahanan yang lebih nyata antara kedua negara.




Foto: Istimewa
Delegasi Indonesia pada resepsi diplomatik dan pertemuan bisnis di Lisbon, Selasa (25/10/2016).


Menurut Aspam KASAU, salah satu keunggulan industri pertahanan Portugal adalah mereka berada di bawah kendali langsung Menteri Pertahanan.

"Sehingga jika terjadi sesuatu hal kita dapat mengajukan klaim keberatan langsung kepada pihak kementerian pertahanan Portugal," imbuh Aspam KASAU.

Sebelumnya Aspam KASAU menilai momentum Portugal memberi persetujuan penunjukan sekaligus penerimaan secara resmi Atase Pertahanan RI di Prancis dengan akreditasi non-residen negara Portugal sebagai peluang bagi angkatan bersenjata dan industri pertahanan kedua negara untuk mengembangkan kerjasama lebih komprehensif.

Aspam KASAU mengapresiasi upaya yang secara maraton terus dilakukan oleh Kantor Atase Pertahanan RI akreditasi non-residen Portugal bersama dengan Dubes RI di Lisbon.

Hal senada disampaikan Atase Angkatan Udara Kolonel Pnb Jumarto. Dalam konteks pengembangan alutsista TNI AU, terciptanya peluang kerjasama baru merupakan opsi alternatif yang dapat dijadikan pertimbangan.

"Kami terus melakukan upaya penjajakan untuk membuka peluang hubungan kerjasama industri pertahanan antar kedua belah pihak. Dengan beragam opsi alternatif akan memberikan dampak positif dalam menentukan kebijakan strategis yang efektif dan efisien," demikan Jumarto.

Berdasarkan catatan, industri dan teknologi sektor pertahanan Portugal memiliki kemampuan daya saing dan pengetahuan cukup kuat di pasar pertahanan dan keamanan.

*Selain itu, perusahaan-perusahaan Portugal memiliki struktur fleksibel dan sangat inovatif dalam Riset dan Teknologi, begitu pula di bidang pengembangan proses produksi, juga unggul di bidang industri dirgantara yang berfokus pada perawatan pesawat tempur dan pesawat angkut militer seperti F16, T50, Super Tucano dan Hercules C130. 

Portugal juga dikenal memiliki industri radio komunikasi untuk keperluan pertahanan. Radio komunikasi yang dibuat terdiri dari berbagai jenis untuk keperluan taktis di darat, laut, maupun udara. 

Sistem radio komunikasi yang dibuat industri pertahanan Portugal ini cukup diminati oleh berbagai negara di dunia, antara lain Inggris, Jerman, Spanyol, Belanda, Turki, Brazil, Australia, Malaysia dan beberapa negara di Afrika.*
http://news.detik.com/berita/d-3328...l-mitra-alternatif-kerjasama-militer?single=1


----------



## mandala

-deleted oost-


----------



## valensi

pr1v4t33r said:


> What this picture about? Javelin missiles?


----------



## CountStrike

*Poros Dirgantara dan Industri Pertahanan*
Koran SINDO

Selasa, 25 Oktober 2016 − 09:45 WIB




Pesawat tempur Sukhoi milik TNI AU dari Skadron Udara 11 Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin tengah melakukan latihan. Kebijakan PMD berimplikasi pada TNI AU yang harus memanggul tugas yang semakin kompleks dan berat. Foto/Dok. SINDOphoto
A+ A-
*Dr Connie Rahakundini Bakrie *
Dewan Penasihat National Air Power Centre Indonesia, President Indonesia Institute for Maritime Studies 

Fokus pertahanan Indonesia yang sangat _"inward looking" _bergeser secara dramatik di tahun 2014 lalu saat bangsa ini melahirkan Presiden terpilih Joko Widodo yang secara lantang mencanangkan paradigma Indonesia baru sebagai negara ”Poros Maritim Dunia” (PMD). Sesungguhnya, visi PMD menjadikan Indonesia sekaligus menjadi negara poros dirgantara dunia. 

Oleh sebab itu, kebijakan PMD berimplikasi tidak saja terhadap TNI AL, tetapi juga pada TNI AU yang harus memanggul tugas yang semakin kompleks dan berat. Utamanya, terkait masalah angkutan dalam pergerakan pasukan serta logistik mengingat politik global abad ke-21 menjadikan Asia sebagai _pivot point_, di mana perairan dan ruang udara Indonesia menjadi poros akan jalur utama perdagangan, sumber daya sekaligus pergerakan militer dunia. 

Visi PMD dapat terbangun konkret jika diikuti kebijakan negara untuk membangun kekuatannya berbasis _quadraplehelix_, yaitu terwujudnya kolaborasi antara akademisi, pebisnis, pemerintah, dan militernya. Militer menjadi elemen krusial dan penting untuk diutamakan karena hanya dengan faktor militer dalam membangun sistem pertahanan negara yang tepatlah yang dapat menjadi pendorong utama terwujudnya teknologi dan industri pertahanan (indhan). 

Mengapa? Karena sistem pertahanan negara yang tepat guna dan sasaran akan menuntut: _Pertama, _prinsip terciptanya profesionalitas yang mencakup fungsi, postur dan gelar TNI. 

_Kedua, _prinsip bahwa implementasi pertahanan negara yang menjadi tugas TNI harus mengacu pada alutsista yang dapat—dikendalikan, dilakukan serta ditujukan—untuk menciptakan perdamaian. _Ketiga, _prinsip transparansi dan pertanggungjawaban dalam perumusan dan implementasi strategi pertahanan. 

Peran pelibatan TNI AU dalam konsep negara PMD setidaknya harus mampu menjalankan fungsi _air cover _dan terbangunnya _air defence system _dengan faktor ukuran kesiapan (_readiness_) mencakup kemampuan teknis, taktik, alat deteksi serta modernisasi persenjataan pesawat udara, termasuk pada tingkat pengadaan, pemeliharaan, perbaikan serta platform yang diperlukan. 

Target pencapaian kapabilitas serta _readiness _pada dasarnya terhubung erat pada implementasi _roadmap _kemandirian industri pertahanan sebagaimana diamanatkan UU No 16/2012 bahwa Indonesia akan mengambil jalan kemandirian untuk membangun industri pertahanan di mana negara akan memegang kendali dalam menentukan pembuatan, perawatan, penggunaan, serta pengadaan alutsistanya. 

*Indhan Alutsista Udara *
Terkait di atas, maka selayaknya indhan alutsista udara menjadi pendukung kebutuhan TNI AU dalam menunjang kegiatan operasi militer baik perang maupun nonperang. Makna pendukung membawa implikasi bahwa indhan kedirgantaraan harus dapat menyesuaikan kebutuhan alutsista yang diinginkan oleh pengguna berdasarkan kebutuhan dan sesuai dengan kebutuhan alutsistanya. 

Karena itu, terdapat beberapa kendala dan habit yang tidak dapat dibiarkan terus terjadi seperti saat di 2004 TNI AU telah melakukan kajian akan kebutuhan pesawat _fix wing _baling-baling yang kemampuannya sekelas C130 Hercules dan pilihannya jatuh pada pesawat Spartan C27 J, namun saat itu TNI AU dipaksa untuk membeli pesawat CN295 yang dibeli oleh PT DI, tetapi digembar-gemborkan sebagai produksi anak bangsa. Kemudian masalah wanprestasi PT. DI atas kontraknya dengan TNI AU sejak 1996 untuk menyuplai 16 pesawat Super Puma, di mana hingga pada 2016 ini PT DI baru mampu menyerahkan tujuh unit. 

Haruslah dipertanyakan penolakan keras PT DI baru-baru ini akan rencana pengadaan Helikopter Augusta AW-101 sebagai helikopter angkut militer yang telah dikaji mendalam oleh TNI AU, di mana sikap bersikukuh PT DI untuk memaksa TNI AU membeli helikopter Puma dan Super Puma keluaran Eurocopter (Prancis) dengan menahbiskan serangkaian kecelakaan hingga mengakibatkan otoritas penerbangan Eropa (EASA) mengeluarkan perintah pelarangan terbang terhadap semua helikopter tersebut. 

Padahal, sangat jelas fakta beruntun yang dialami Super Puma antara lain pada April 2016 saat H225 Super Puma LN-OJF milik CHC Helicopter Service yang mengangkut pekerja minyak lepas pantai dari _rig _Gullfaks di Laut Utara mengalami kecelakaan fatal pada bilah rotor utama, sehingga menewaskan seluruh penumpang termasuk pilot dan kopilot. 

Insiden ini menambah daftar maut untuk tipe H225 dan AS332L2 (varian Super Puma), karena sebelumnya Mei 2012 EC225LP G-REDW mendarat darurat di laut karena kerusakan pada sistem pelumas _gearbox _utama dan keretakan di batang rotor, disusul pada Oktober 2012, H-225 G-GHCN milik perusahaan CHC Scotia juga mendarat darurat dikarenakan pompa sistem pelumas tidak bekerja. 

Patut dicatat sebelum 2012, kecelakaan Super Puma juga terjadi di Brunei 1982, Norwegia 2001, Inggris 2011, serta Hong Kong 2013 di mana karenanya jenis helikopter ini mengalami suspended dengan durasi 19, 50, 33, dan 28 bulan. 

Puncaknya adalah respons atas kecelakaan fatal pada April 2016 lalu, di mana Norwegian Civil Aviation Authority (NCAA) dan British Civil Aviation Authority (BCAA) mengeluarkan larangan terbang pada varian H225, menyusul larangan yang sama pada 2012. Hal ini mendorong beberapa negara termasuk militer Thailand dan Malaysia mewajibkan untuk meng-grounded semua heli militer Super Puma jenis EC275 Cougar yang dimiliki kedua negara tersebut. Karenanya tepatlah jika sekarang TNI AU me-milih alternatif selain dari Helikopter Puma, Super Puma dan EC275 Cougar. 

Pada era Menhan Purnomo Yusgiantoro jelas dinyatakan PT DI harus dapat melakukan diversifikasi teknologi, sehingga industri pertahanan tumbuh tidak selamanya bergantung kepada pemerintah, dapat lebih mandiri bersama swasta dalam mendukung kekuatan TNI serta mampu mendorong pembangunan perawatan pesawat. 

Terjadinya diversifikasi dengan melirik Helikopter Agusta Westland 101 (AW-101) sebagai alternatif adalah penting mengingat peran serta tugas utama PT DI sebagai BUMN yang seharusnya berfungsi sebagai _driving force _utama pembangunan kekuatan indhan kedirgantaraan, bukannya terus melanjutkan monopoli bersama produsen yang mengalami kegagaalan serta di-_banned _beberapa otoritas penerbangan negara. 

KSAU Marsekal TNI Agus Supriatna menekankan bahwa pengadaan AW-101 seharusnya tidak kental dengan aroma politisasi dengan mendesak TNI AU untuk membeli helikopter EC275 Cougar. Menurut KASAU berdasarkan kebutuhan dan pandangan TNI AU sebagai user yang mengkaji kebutuhan angkut dan operasional,_spec-tech _dan modernisasi yang dibutuhkan maka jelas performa dan spesifikasi teknologi AW-101 lebih menunjang kebutuhan TNI AU saat ini dan ke depan dibanding EC275 Cougar. 

Selain mempertimbangkan beberapa insiden pada H225, KSAU juga menyangsikan kualitas helikopter buatan PT DI yang jelas menurutnya telah melakukan wanprestasi dalam pengadaan alutsista TNI AU. Rupanya, kedekatan PT DI dengan monopoli Airbus selama 30 tahun membuat PT DI lebih memilih bermanuver politik ketimbang mengejar modernisasi teknologi, kemampuan dan kemandirian dalam perannya sebagai BUMN penggerak indhan kedirgantaraan. 

*Industri Perakitan Atau Industri Pertahanan? *
Dalam konteks indhan, diversifikasi menjadi kata kunci yang sangat relevan terkait prinsip bahwa negara yang kuat adalah apabila memiliki industri pertahanan yang kuat. Sebenarnya, dengan kasus di atas sudah waktunya PT DI disorot lebih dekat kinerjanya, karena industri penerbangan yang sehat sebenarnya harus mampu memproduksi pesawat udara dengan segala alat peralatan cadangnya, karenanya faktor pengkajian, penelitian, _transfer of technology _(TOT) serta sistem dan organisasi menjadi faktor terpenting. 

Dari data yang diperoleh, terbukti bahwa apa yang diklaim PT DI tidak selamanya benar sehingga transparansi dalam pencapaian teknologi terkait indhan kedirgantaraan menjadi sangat krusial untuk dipertanyakan. Misalnya, EC725 terbukti seluruhnya ternyata masih dibuat di Prancis hingga tahapan tes terbang dan baru kemudian dikirimkan ke Indonesia dalam bentuk potongan yang kemudian dirakit kembali oleh PT DI dalam waktu tujuh hari, termasuk memasang _forward looking infrared camera _serta_window gun _saja. 

KSAU menyatakan dengan tegas sebagai komisaris PT DI, kemampuan, kinerja, dan kondisi nyata PT DI sangat dipahaminya termasuk kasus teranyar terkait N219 yang baru-baru ini digembar-gemborkan telah melewati tahapan _roll-out _ternyata masih berupa _mock-up. _Selain masalah "transparansi teknologi" maka yang harus dipertanyakan adalah pertanggungjawaban PT DI dalam penggunaan anggaran R&D yang besar untuk pesawat tersebut. 

Karena itu, sangat dipahami jika TNI AU kemudian memutuskan untuk tidak hanya menaruhkan kebergantungan pengadaan dan operasional helikopternya hanya pada satu varian saja, dan mengikuti jejak BASARNAS (BNPP) yang sebelumnya hanya mengoperasionalkan Dauphin AS365 N3+ Eurocopter, saat ini tercatat memilih Helikopter AW-139 yang memiliki kemampuan daya angkut dan jelajah di atas Dauphin. 

Keberanian serta sikap tegas KSAU dalam memilih AW-101 kiranya menjadi sesuatu yang harus dihargai dalam konteks pembangunan kekuatan indhan yang jujur dan bertanggung jawab berbasis _quadraplehelix_, terutama mengingat TNI sebagai pengguna utama alutsista adalah elemen terpenting negara dalam rangka mewujudkan kesiapan alutsista pertahanan bagi negara PMD sekaligus poros dirgantara dunia yang kita cintai ini. 



(poe) 
http://nasional.sindonews.com/read/1149934/18/poros-dirgantara-dan-industri-pertahanan-1477363526/20


----------



## Chakrabirawa

pr1v4t33r said:


>



What variant is these Unimogs? Never seen one before. Mobile radar for Mistrals?



pr1v4t33r said:


> PINDAD's SBS light tracked armored vehicle
> View attachment 346265



Sadly, I saw a pict in Formil several times ago this SBS was parked and neglected in the far corner of Pindad's warehouse. They don't seem to have anymore plan to research further or try to develop this tank so it could be adopted by TNI...
Pindad is too busy producing the more promising Badak, Anoa, Komodo and looking forward for the Medium Tank so this SBS fate seems to meet a dead end... or is it?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Chakrabirawa said:


> What variant is these Unimogs? Never seen one before. Mobile radar for Mistrals?



yes, that's called Mistral Coordination Post



Chakrabirawa said:


> Sadly, I saw a pict in Formil several times ago this SBS was parked and neglected in the far corner of Pindad's warehouse.



This one?
_https://defence.pk/threads/indonesia-military-news-discussion-thread.229571/page-839#post-8837746_



Chakrabirawa said:


> Pindad is too busy producing the more promising Badak, Anoa, Komodo and looking forward for the Medium Tank so this SBS fate seems to meet a dead end... or is it?


SBS development is quite promising but need much further improvement just like Anoa amphibious. Pindad would need to recalibrate and redesign the concept several times before our armed forces would even consider to operate them. TOT from medium tank project would also help Pindad with their SBS project in the future.


----------



## Chakrabirawa

*SAAB is Preparing a Surprise in Ground Based Air Defence

Source: *indomiliter*com/indo-defence-2016-saab-siap-beri-kejutan-untuk-ground-based-air-defence/

It is said they'll reveal it during Indodefence in November. It is not RBS-70 since we've already got the deal package for modernization and join development.
The only air defence solution left for SAAB to offer is just.... Bamse?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Chakrabirawa said:


> SAAB is Preparing a Surprise in Ground Based Air Defence.
> It is said they'll reveal it during Indodefence in November. It is not RBS-70 since we've already got the deal package for modernization and join development. The only air defence solution left for SAAB to offer is just.... Bamse?



If we are talking about Medium SAM, Nasams looks more capable and promising to me. I hope we take the best system out there, that match with our budget

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chakrabirawa

Actually, the most reasonable Merad for us is the NASAMS indeed. Similiar munition types with Air Force F-16s (we could stock up AMRAAMs for multiple use) , familiar missiles for the crews (know-how to maintain and keeping), and finally no logistic nightmare.

Considering our law request on TOT in each import purchasing, in terms of NASAMS, we might get our hands on the launcher tech only (maintain of course and radar maybe), isn't it? Well, since I thought the silver bullet (AMRAAM) belongs to the US and they don't seem generous for missile TOT.

On the other hand, Bamse adaptation will introduce us to a new kind of missile. CMIIW the Bamse munition is the enhanced RBS-70. We've sealed the deal for RBS-70 upgrade package which involving development and joint production for RBS-70 missiles, so it is not possible for us to produce the missiles for Bamse on our own in the future.

Anyway, which ever option it chose, hope the Hanud gets the best solutions. And finally, Boy I'm glad we've moved on from VSHORADs. it is about time our air defence to get upgrade

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Caesar 155mm SPH. Credit to Donitri Ambodo.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BL_-jiuDjWt/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

*Korea Tawarkan Helikopter Surion kepada Indonesia*
POLITIK RABU, 26 OKTOBER 2016 , 09:04:00 WIB | *LAPORAN*: TEGUH SANTOSA




Managing Director KAI Dan Wartawan Indonesia

*RMOL*. Perusahaan penerbangan dan luar angkasa Korea Selatan, Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) menawarkan helikopter buatan mereka KUH-1 Surion kepada Indonesia.
BERITA TERKAIT

KIA telah melakukan pembicaraan dengan pihak Indonesia, dan mengatakan helikopter Surion cocok digunakan untuk mengontrol wilayah hutan Indonesia yang luas dan menopang kinerja kepolisian menjaga keamanan dan ketertiban.

Demikian disampaikan Managing Director KAI Lee Dong Sin ketika menerima rombongan wartawan Indonesia di kantorny di kota Sacheon, Provinsi Gyeongsang Selatan, Selasa sore (25/10).

KUH-1 Surion mulai dikembangkan KAI pada 2013. Helikopter bermesin ganda ini memiliki kapasitas memadai sebagai alat angkut udara baik untuk keperluan militer maupun sipil.

Saat ini sebanyak 245 unit Surion telah dipesan oleh Tentara Nasional Korea. 

"Spesifikasi Surion mirip dengan Superpuma yang diproduksi Indonesia (PTDI), dengan beberapa detil yang lebih tinggi. Cocok digunakan Kementerian Kehutanan dan Kepolisian," ujar Lee.

Dia berharap, Indonesia berkenan menjadi launch costumer atau pembeli Surion pertama dari luar negeri, seperti yang dilakukan Indonesia untuk pesawat terbang latih semi tempur produk KAI, T-50i.

Indonesia membeli 16 unit T-50i sebanyak 16 unit dan telah dikirimkan semuanya pada 2014.

Saat ini KAI dan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) sedang bekerjasama mengembangkan pesawat tempur generasi 4.5 KF-X/IF-X. Sebanyak 70 insinyur PTDI sedang bekerja di KAI. Direncanakan sampai 2021 sebanyak 190 insinyur PTDI yang akan ikut dalam program yang akan berakhir pada 2026.

Rombongan wartawan Indonesia dari Persatuan Wartawan Indonesia (PWI) berkunjung ke Korea Selatam atas undangan Asosiasi Jurnalis Korea (JAK). *[guh]
http://politik.rmol.co/read/2016/10/26/265768/Korea-Tawarkan-Helikopter-Surion-kepada-Indonesia-*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force is considering the C-27J Spartan to replace the C-212 Aviocar.

* TNI AU BIDIK PESAWAT C-27J SPARTAN GANTIKAN C-212 AVIOCAR *

Written By portal komando on 26 Okt 2016 | 8:03 AM






*PORTAL-KOMANDO.COM,.JAKARTA,*.Mabesau, 18/10. Seiring meningkatnya tuntutan tugas, khususnya dalam pelaksanaan operasi dukungan udara (Ops Dukud), baik untuk misi operasi militer perang (OMP) maupun operasi militer selain perang (OMSP), TNI AU perlu dukungan kesiapan pesawat terbang yang tinggi. Penguatan Alusista merupakan salah satu rencana startegi TNI AU untuk mendukung negara Indonesia sebagai poros maritim dunia.

Kepala staf TNI Angkatan Udara Marsekal TNI Agus Supriyatna mengatakan bahwa dengan kekuatan darat dan laut sebesar apapun, tidak mungkin gagasan Indonesia sebagai poros maritim dunia akan terwujud tanpa dibantu kekuatan udara yang handal. Untuk itu maka penentuan Alutsista TNI AU harus mengedepankan kemampuan yang handal sehingga dapat mendukung pelaksanaan tugas-tugas Angkatan Udara.

Salah satu fokus TNI AU dalam hal perkuatan Alutsistanya adalah penggantian pesawat C-212 Aviocar yang sudah dioperasionalkan Skadron udara 4 Lanud Abdulrachman Saleh Malang selama 35 tahun. Misi Ops Dukud, khususnya yang dilaksanakan Skadron Udara 4 Lanud Abdulrakhman Saleh, Malang, seperti operasi dukungan udara, Operasi SAR terbatas, mendukung sekolah Navigator dan kursus pengenalan terbang pesawat angkut (KPTPA), saat ini menjadi tidak optimal, mengingat kesiapan pesawat C-212 Cassa Aviocar terus menurun. Keterbatasan suku cadang dan makin banyaknya spare part C-212 Aviocar yang sudah absolete, menjadikan tugas Skadron udara 4 makin berat, sehingga diperlukan pesawat pengganti yang berperformanya lebih tinggi.

Dari hasil kajian TNI AU terhadap tiga pesawat yaitu pesawat C-27 Spartan buatan Alenia Aeronautica Italia, pesawat CN-235 buatan PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (PT. DI) serta pesawat CN-295 buatan Airbus Military Spanyol yang dikerjasamakan dengan PT. DI, TNI AU menjatuhkan pilihan kepada pesawat C-27 J Spartan. Pesawat buatan Alenia Aeronautica Italia ini memliki performa yang sesuai dengan operational requirement (Opsreq) pesawat TNI AU, khususnya untuk misi Ops Dukud pesawat angkut sedang.

Pesawat ini mampu take off landing di unprepared surface dan di landasan pacu yang relatif pendek, dengan tetap berkemampuan membawa maximum load yang besar. Kemampuan ini cocok dengan kebutuhan misi TNI AU saat ini, dimana tugas-tugas Skadron Udara 4 sering ditujukan untuk misi pergeseran personel dan logistik ke daerah-daerah yang tidak memiliki tempat pendaratan pesawat dengan kontur yang khusus yang tidak mungkin didarati pesawat angkut berbadan lebar.

Rencana penggantian pesawat C-212 Cassa Aviocar TNI AU sudah melalui proses pengkajian oleh tim TNI AU, dan saat ini sedang dalam proses pengusulan ke Mabes TNI untuk selanjutnya akan dibahas dalam tim kecil di Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) untuk selanjutnya mendapatkan persetujuan Pemerintah. Pilihan pengganti C-212 Cassa Aviocar jatuh kepada pesawat buatan Italia C-27 J Spartan bukan berarti TNI AU tidak cinta produk dalam negeri. Sebenanya sudah sejak 2015 lalu TNI AU berharap kepada PTDI dapat memenuhi kebutuhan pesawat angkut sedang yang mampu menjawab tuntutan tugas Skadron Udara 4, tetapi dalam perkembangannya kurang mendapat respon yang proporsional dari industry pesawat terbang daam negeri. Padahal TNI AU perlu segera mendapat pengganti C-212 Cassa Aviocar karena tuntutan tugas yang demikian tinggi, maka pilihan pun jatuh kepada produk Italia. 

Read more: http://www.portal-komando.com/2016/10/tni-au-bidik-pesawat-c-27j-spartan.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Wish they ordering C295 from Spain directly instead...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

Nanti PTDI koar2 lagi seperti kasus helo AW.. Saya baru sadar ternyata KSAU adalah head komisioner PTDI... Wth? Mungkin Sudirman Said bisa ditugaskan untuk merombak performa PTDI


----------



## pr1v4t33r

I know that PT.DI has productivity and financing issue, evidently shown by mounting of backlog order and repeat failure to meet target delivery time. But it's quite unfortunate if we choose C-27j while we can already build comparable medium lift aircraft, althought definitely not superior compared to the other candidate.

If PT.DI can speed up their production process, CN-235/CN-295 should be preferred instead.


----------



## gondes

skyhigh88 said:


> Nanti PTDI koar2 lagi seperti kasus helo AW.. Saya baru sadar ternyata KSAU adalah head komisioner PTDI... Wth? Mungkin Sudirman Said bisa ditugaskan untuk merombak performa PTDI





pr1v4t33r said:


> I know that PT.DI has productivity and financing issue, evidently shown by mounting of backlog order and repeat failure to meet target delivery time. But it's quite unfortunate if we choose C-27j while we can already build comparable medium lift aircraft, althought definitely not superior compared to the other candidate.
> 
> If PT.DI can speed up their production process, CN-235/CN-295 should be preferred instead.




It's time to change the CEO of PT DI, he is way out of capable of meeting a lot of demands but somehow always ask for privilege to be appointed supplier of TNI AU. He was even quite annoying by making a lot of statements in media but failed to perform! The last case was failure of meeting deadline for C212 of the Philippines....this is embarrasing....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

gondes said:


> It's time to change the CEO of PT DI, he is way out of capable of meeting a lot of demands but somehow always ask for privilege to be appointed supplier of TNI AU. He was even quite annoying by making a lot of statements in media but failed to perform! The last case was failure of meeting deadline for C212 of the Philippines....this is embarrasing....



Before we replace the current CEO, better we do audit investigation to review the financial health and production capacity of PT.DI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Kementerian Pertahanan Luncurkan Kendaraan Tempur Tank Boat*
Saiful Munir

Rabu, 26 Oktober 2016 − 17:53 WIB




Kendaraan tempur Tank Boat. Foto/militerone.com
A+ A-
*JAKARTA* - Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) kembali menggelar pameran industri pertahanan berskala internasional, Indo Defence 2016 Expo & Forum.

Akan ada berbagai suguhan spesial yang disajikan dalam pameran yang digelar tanggal 2 hingga 5 November 2016 itu. Salah satunya peluncuran* Tank Boat*.

Ditilik dari namanya, *Tank Boat *merupakan kendaraan tempur yang memadukan kapabilitas darat seperti yang dimiliki tank dan kemampuan manuver di perairan yang dimiliki kapal.

Dengan menggabungkan kemampuan manuver darat dan laut, kendaraan tempur ini menjadi yang pertama di dunia.

"Ini teknologi pertama di dunia jika berhasil," kata Direktur Teknologi Industri Pertahanan, Ditjen Pothan, Brigjen Jan Pieter Ate di Kantor Kemhan, Jalan Medan Merdeka Barat, Jakarta Pusat, Rabu (26/10/2016).

Pieter menjelaskan,* Tank Boat *merupakan kendaraan tempur produksi Indonesia, hasil kerjasama PT Pindad dan PT Lundin asal Swedia.

*Tank Boat memiliki spesifikasi panjang 18 meter dan dioperasikan oleh 12 orang awak. Kendaraan tempur ini juga disebut mampu beroperasi di perairan dangkal di kedalaman hingga 90 cm.

"Bisa beroperasi di pinggir pantai, bersembunyi di antara pohon bakau," ucap Pieter.*

Karenanya, kendaraan tempur yang memadukan kemampuan darat dan manuver di perairan ini disebut Pieter cocok untuk negara kepulauan seperti Indonesia. "(Industri) ini harus didukung," ucap Pieter. 



(maf) 
http://nasional.sindonews.com/read/...ncurkan-kendaraan-tempur-tank-boat-1477479197

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Convoy of Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBTs and Astros Command Vehicles in Natuna.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

gondes said:


> He was even quite annoying by making a lot of statements in media but failed to perform! The last case was failure of meeting deadline for C212 of the Philippines....this is embarrasing....


To be fair, that's not completely PT.DI failure. The problem was the delayed of certification process, especialy the new autopilot system by Airbus. The fixed wing division is quite OK in my opinion. But the rotary wing division has many backlog orders that have frustrated even our air force officials.

The 2nd NC-212i for Vietnamese CG, N-113


----------



## Nike

*Indo Defence 2016: More Badak on the cards*
26th October 2016 - 6:00by Gordon Arthur in Hong Kong 







Following an initial order for 50 Badak (Rhino) 6x6 armoured fighting vehicles, it is rumoured the Indonesian Army wants more.

This could push orders into the several hundreds and worth a lot more than the $36 million that domestic manufacturer, PT Pindad, received for the first 50 units.

Badak has passed its qualification tests and the company is preparing the production line and deliveries of Badak could begin later this year, but a large order could see production increase to 25-30 units annually.

Pindad is pinning much credence on its Badak, which was unveiled at the Indo Defence 2014exhibition. The Badak, based on a new hull with STANAG 4569 Level 3 ballistic protection, successfully performed test firings with its 90mm main armament at the Infantry Training Centre from 10-12 December 2015. 

For this project Pindad is cooperating closely with Belgian company CMI Defence. The latter’s Cockerill CSE 90LP two-man turret with low-pressure gun will be produced in Indonesia under a transfer of technology agreement signed in late 2014. Pindad engineers have completed training in how to manufacture the turret using aluminium materials, with a spokesman confirming that Pindad will produce 90mm turrets not only for the Badak but also as a ‘special hub to produce the turret for the nearby region’.

The Badak is powered by a 340hp, six-cylinder diesel engine coupled to a ZF automatic transmission. It features independent suspension to help withstand recoil forces when the main gun is fired, while its armour is able to withstand 12.7mm rounds. Pindad’s spokesman hinted that ‘we’ll continue to develop new variants of this type of panzer’.

Pindad began producing the Anoa-1 6x6 APC in 2008, while the Anoa-2 appeared in 2012. The latter possessed improvements to suit it for Lebanon peacekeeping duties, and variants include APC, command, logistic, ambulance, recovery and mortar. 

Pindad’s spokesman informed _Shephard_ that around 300 Anoa vehicles have been produced to date, and its United Nations peacekeeping deployments include Darfur and southern Lebanon. The newest amphibious variant has already passed certification tests. Furthermore, this year Pindad sent the Anoa to an undisclosed Middle East country for trials.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/landwarfareintl/indo-defence-2016-more-badak-cards/

more Badak is in the pipeline....

*Indo Defence 2016: Armour modernisation nears completion*
25th October 2016 - 6:00by Gordon Arthur in Hong Kong 







Rheinmetall is due to complete deliveries of the Leopard 2 RI main battle tank to Indonesia by March 2017.

Indonesia ordered 61 Leopard RI MBTs among other vehicles in a package worth some $280 million in December 2012. 

The other vehicles included were 42 Leopard 2+ MBTs, 42 upgraded Marder 1A3 infantry fighting vehicles and ten specialist vehicles (four Büffel armoured recovery vehicles, three Leguan bridge-layers and three armoured engineering vehicles)

Indonesia was the second Asian country to adopt the Leopard 2 after Singapore, although some wonder at Indonesia’s wisdom in purchasing such heavy MBTs given the country’s archipelagic nature, poor roads and jungle-clad terrain.

All Leopard 2+ tanks have been handed over, this variant being a Leopard 2A4 with retrofitted air-conditioning system. Meanwhile, the first eight Leopard 2 RI MBTs reached Indonesian shores in May. 

‘RI’ tanks are 2A4s taken from surplus German Army stocks and upgraded by Rheinmetall to include an add-on Advanced Modular Armour Protection (AMAP) suite from IBD, plus all-electric gun control equipment to replace its electro-hydraulic system. The driver benefits from a rear-view camera, plus a 17kW auxiliary power unit fuels air-conditioning and other systems. 

Modification to the 120mm 44-calibre gun and associated sight system allows DM11 programmable HE rounds to be fired. PT Pindad, Indonesia’s premier state-owned defence manufacturer, is partnering with Rheinmetall to produce ammunition for and to support the Leopards and Marders.

Indonesian Marders have upgraded power packs, suspension and ballistic protection, plus an air-conditioning unit is fitted. The hull roof is raised 300mm to increase volume in the troop compartment. A Pindad spokesman told Shephard: ‘We’re currently discussing with the army to assist a second batch in a Marder enhancement programme that will enable conversion into various types: command, ambulance and logistic versions.’

Indonesia also received three Bushmaster 4x4 protected mobility vehicles from Thales Australia in February 2014 as part of a $2 million government-to-government sale. These are used by Indonesian KOPASSUS special forces. The army also possesses 22 Doosan DST 6x6 Black Fox vehicles procured in 2009. These South Korean vehicles are fitted with a CMI Defence CSE 90LP turret featuring a Cockerill 90mm gun.


News Home

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/...efence-2016-armour-modernisation-nears-compl/

more marder will came?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Indo Defence 2016: BAE Systems hawks OPVs*
25th October 2016 - 7:57by Chen Chuanren in Singapore 







BAE Systems hopes to make its mark in the Asia-Pacific region through platforms such as offshore patrol vessels (OPV) and Hawk advanced jet trainers, both of which it will be highlighting at Indo Defence 2016. 

The builder of _Queen Elizabeth_-class aircraft carriers is looking to introduce its 80m/90m OPVs to cater to the Indonesian Navy’s need to protect the exclusive economic zone of the world’s largest archipelago. 

A _Krabi_-class OPV is already in operation with the Royal Thai Navy, and BAE Systems signed acontract with Bangkok Dock for a second vessel in January. 

Another key platform BAE Systems is promoting is the Hawk, which features airborne simulation technology. 

A number of Asia-Pacific air forces operate the Hawk as either an advanced trainer or light attack aircraft. For example, the Indonesian Air Force has more than 40 Hawks of different variants that were delivered in the 1980s and 1990s. 

BAE Systems is optimistic that regional air forces will continue to use Hawks for many years to come.

BAE Systems stressed that it is always ready to work with local firms to provide assistance and to transfer technology and skills. ‘We are talking to PT Pindad to consider ways of utilising the expertise within each company to jointly deliver innovative defence solutions in Indonesia,’ a spokesperson told Shephard. 

Both firms are currently working together to provide government and businesses in Indonesia with defences against potential cyber threats too. This is another solution that BAE Systems provides under its Applied Intelligence portfolio.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/defence-notes/indo-defence-2016-bae-systems-hawks-opvs/


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Do we still need foreign assistance to design and develop our own OPV? Palindo marines already building 110 meter OPV. and PT. PAL should be more than capable to handle such project with their experience from building SIGMA frigates..


----------



## Nike

Kapal Perang Australia Tiba Di MakassarKonsulat Jenderal Australia di Makassar Richard Mathews (kanan) bersama Kapten kapal HMAS Yarra-M 87 Lieutenant Commander Jason Mcbain (kiri) berada di Kapal perang milik Australia HMAS Yarra-M 87 bersandar di Dermaga Hatta Pelabuhan Soekarno-Hatta, Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Rabu (26/10/2016). Kapal perang penyapu ranjau itu sebelumnya melakukan pelayaran ke Malaysia dan Singapura, dan transit untuk mengisi bahan bakar dan menjalankan misi persahabatan. (ANTARA FOTO/Dewi Fajriani)










Kapal Perang Australia Tiba Di MakassarKapal perang milik Australia HMAS Yarra-M 87 bersandar di Dermaga Hatta Pelabuhan Soekarno-Hatta, Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Rabu (26/10/2016). Kapal perang penyapu ranjau itu sebelumnya melakukan pelayaran ke Malaysia dan Singapura, dan transit untuk mengisi bahan bakar dan menjalankan misi persahabatan. (ANTARA FOTO/Dewi Fajriani)



pr1v4t33r said:


> Do we still need foreign assistance to design and develop our own OPV? Palindo marines already building 110 meter OPV. PT. PAL should be more than able to handle such project with their experience from building SIGMA frigates..



The British seems still seeing Indonesia as we are currently live in 1992..........

actually i am more inclined to have Damen Multipurpose OPV design compared to Amazonas class, and for the Hawk, just got rid of them and slowly replace them with F/A 50


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> actually i am more inclined to have Damen Multipurpose OPV design compared to Amazonas class,...



Damen products are great, but i have concern about the aquisition cost. OPV task isn't that demanding compared to frigate and the like, thus we don't need a state of the art OPV that will cost us an arm and leg. If we can have this OPV designed and built by our local shipyard, maybe we could squeeze few extra dollars to be spent on real frigates.


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Damen products is great, but i have concern about the aquisition cost. OPV task isn't that demanding compared to frigate and the like, thus we don't need a state of the art OPV that will cost us an arm and leg. If we can have this OPV designed and build by our local shipyard, maybe we could squeeze few extra dollars to be spent on real frigates.



Cant argue anymore


From the clue here and there we can try to compiles the TNI modernization programme must to be acquired short list

1. Military satelittes (Airbus is the sole winer here)
2. FSV for Army, with badak as an eventual winner
3. OPV?
4. Light interceptor/attack aircraft (hawk AJT and F/A 50, my self personally want to see more GE here)
5. Advance Air Defense and Vommands Frigate programme
6. IFV programme and other command support vehicles for the army
7. GBADS or MERAD 
8. AA gun
9. ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Military representatives of Indonesia praised the new Russian armored vehicle for the Marine Corps, which was first exhibited at the International Military-Technical Forum "Army 2016", the correspondent of "stars."

The delegation of military officials in Indonesia to learn more about the new BT-3F, created on the basis of the BMP-3F, which is designed to improve the mobility and security of the Marine Corps units.

This floating tracked armored vehicle aviatransportiruemaya literally created a furor among the representatives of Indonesia. Every one of them photographed with the exhibit, which is presented at the exhibition Concern "Tractor plants".

BT-3F is armed with a machine gun PKTM 7.62 mm, combined with a thermal imaging sight day and night channels and a laser rangefinder. Machine Engine type four-stroke, direct injection, liquid cooled. Multifuel engine, dry sump, naturally aspirated.

http://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content/201609081345-uktk.htm





related with waterjet house design for pindad anoa that many of us criticize it, why dont make back panel like arisgator do, its good make up for "big waterjet" anoa amphibious have.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> related with waterjet house design for pindad anoa that many of us criticize it, why dont make back panel like arisgator do, its good make up for "big waterjet" anoa amphibious have.



^^^ Arisgator kit for M113?

That's the answer for Anoa2 Amphibious propeller issue. Pindad need to look at this immediately and implement similar solution on their Anoa2 amphibious product.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

https://www.facebook.com/7622574837...257483796698/1228263307196111/?type=3&theater





Kopassus Frogmen. "There ain't nothing we can't do. No sky is too high, no sea is too rough, no muff is too tough! ~ PeterTheSheepDog

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

faries said:


> https://www.facebook.com/7622574837...257483796698/1228263307196111/?type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kopassus Frogmen. "There ain't nothing we can't do. No sky is too high, no sea is too rough, no muff is too tough! ~ PeterTheSheepDog



Quad launcher VLS the number should be 48 ESSM missiles


----------



## Star Bugs

gondes said:


> It's time to change the CEO of PT DI, he is way out of capable of meeting a lot of demands but somehow always ask for privilege to be appointed supplier of TNI AU. He was even quite annoying by making a lot of statements in media but failed to perform! The last case was failure of meeting deadline for C212 of the Philippines....this is embarrasing....



Totally agree. Although the problem is with Airbus, but in the end, it is PTDI that is being blacklisted by a customer. Not Airbus. Most customers don't care about your workflow. They just want their orders delivered timely and correctly. PTDI must manage their suppliers better.



madokafc said:


> *Indo Defence 2016: BAE Systems hawks OPVs*
> 25th October 2016 - 7:57by in Singapore
> 
> BAE Systems hopes to make its mark in the Asia-Pacific region through platforms such as offshore patrol vessels (OPV) and advanced jet trainers, both of which it will be highlighting at Indo Defence 2016.
> 
> The builder of _Queen Elizabeth_-class aircraft carriers is looking to introduce its 80m/90m OPVs to cater to the Indonesian Navy’s need to protect the exclusive economic zone of the world’s largest archipelago.
> 
> A _Krabi_-class OPV is already in operation with the Royal Thai Navy, and BAE Systems signed a
> 
> Another key platform BAE Systems is promoting is the Hawk, which features airborne simulation technology.
> 
> A number of Asia-Pacific air forces operate the Hawk as either an advanced trainer or light attack aircraft. For example, the Indonesian Air Force has more than 40 Hawks of different variants that were delivered in the 1980s and 1990s.
> 
> BAE Systems is optimistic that regional air forces will continue to use Hawks for many years to come.
> 
> BAE Systems stressed that it is always ready to work with local firms to provide assistance and to transfer technology and skills. ‘We are talking to PT Pindad to consider ways of utilising the expertise within each company to jointly deliver innovative defence solutions in Indonesia,’ a spokesperson told Shephard.
> 
> Both firms are currently working together to provide government and businesses in Indonesia with defences against potential cyber threats too. This is another solution that BAE Systems provides under its Applied Intelligence portfolio.



Snobbish brits still hope to get big ticket items from us after after abandoning our aircafts in Bangkok. Besides, pr1v4t33r is right, we don't need OPV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Star Bugs said:


> Snobbish brits still hope to get big ticket items from us after after abandoning our aircafts in Bangkok. Besides, pr1v4t33r is right, we don't need OPV.



We need OPV bruh, but we don't need overly expensive OPV. We can design and build this at home. PAL and Palindo can handle this kind of project just fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

pr1v4t33r said:


> We need OPV bruh, but we don't need overly expensive OPV. We can design and build this at home. PAL and Palindo can handle this kind of project just fine.



Didnt the Navy sign OPV deal with Damen? in Singapore i think?

I think if BAE can offer a really good deal with extensive ToT we should still consiider it..

To enhance our local shipyards with more skills, knowledge and tech.. Makin banyak pengetahuan makin josss

Btw whats up with Sukhois? are they gona be at IndoDefence?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

skyhigh88 said:


> Didnt the Navy sign OPV deal with Damen? in Singapore i think?



I don't know. I hope that's not true, or won't materialize. We need to save every dollar to buy more sophisticated war machines.

What we can build at home, we should build at home. Frigate is more sophisticated than OPV. If we can build frigate, then we can build OPV, that's a no brainer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

pr1v4t33r said:


> I don't know. I hope that's not true, or don't materialize. We need to save every dollar to buy more sophisticated war machines.
> 
> What we can build at home, we should build at home. Frigate is more sophisticated than OPV, if we can build frigate, then we can build OPV, that's a no brainer.



Yeah i agree with you.. We should focus our budget on the Danish beauty

I hope a lot of major deals will be signed at the Expo next week


----------



## afiq0110

faries said:


> https://www.facebook.com/7622574837...257483796698/1228263307196111/?type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kopassus Frogmen. "There ain't nothing we can't do. No sky is too high, no sea is too rough, no muff is too tough! ~ PeterTheSheepDog



PLEASE HELP ME...

32 launcher for SM 2 III A for anti aircraft with range 100 km+... defensive arsenal

12 launcher for RM 162 ESSM for anti aircraft with range 50+... defensive arsenal

2 x 4 tubes for harpoon launcher... offensive arsenal... finally...

The question are... is it only harpoon for offensive ?... can we get our hand on the latest generation of harpoon from uncle sam ?...

Besides acquiring larger vessel than our current state of the art sigma corvettes.... what is the role of our 'gonna be' frigates in the navy war doctrine...

Thanks bro n sis...


----------



## patu

skyhigh88 said:


> Yeah i agree with you.. We should focus our budget on the Danish beauty
> 
> I hope a lot of major deals will be signed at the Expo next week


I do agree with you.
With our bugdet now, and for efficiency it is better to use money in the very needed weapons as new freegate nor sam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

*Indonesia, Philippine to Hold Joint Patrols Against Piracy*





THURSDAY, 27 OCTOBER, 2016 | 09:24 WIB

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - The Indonesia Navy (TNI AL) acknowledges the importance of coordinated patrol with its Philippine counterpart to step up border security between the two country, following abductions by Abu Sayyaf separatist group.

“We will soon hold joint border patrols, it is proposed to be held twice a year,” said East Fleet commander Rear Adm. Darwanto after concluding the 35th Philippines-Indonesia Border Committee Meeting at the Eastern Fleet Command Headquarters on Wednesday, October 26, 2016. The patrol will be centered around maritime border between the two countries in Sulu waters, i.e. between Indonesia’s Miangas and the Philippines.

Darwono said that Indonesia and the Philippines has already had border security cooperation. Including surveillance of business ships that operate around dangerous waters.

He said that TNI AL has yet to establish an official cooperation with the Philippines-Western Command. The Philippines navy establishment comprise of two type commands: Western Command (Wescom) and Eastern Mindanao Command (Eastmincom). “We have only established cooperation with Eastern MinCom. We will push for cooperation with the Western [Command].”

TNI AL is hosting 35th Philippines-Indonesia Border Committee Meeting at the Eastern Fleet Command Headquarters on October 25-28, 2016. The meeting highlights border security cooperation, which include increased operation and intelligence, coordinated border patrols and exchange of information through effective communication.

Indonesian delegates are chaired by Eastern Fleet commander Rear Adm. Darwanto. The Philipine delegates are chaired by Eastmincom commander Lt. General Rey Leonardo B. Guerrero.

ARTIKA RACHMI FARMITA

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/1...ilippine-to-Hold-Joint-Patrols-Against-Piracy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

*Indo Defence Expo diikuti 844 perusahaan*







Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Pameran industri Pertahanan berskala internasional _Indo Defence Expo and Forum_ diikuti oleh 844 perusahaan baik dari dalam maupun luar negeri yang akan memamerkan produk pertahanan.

"Yang konfirmasi 844 perusahaan untuk ikuti _Indo Defence Expo_," kata Direktur Teknologi dan Industri Pertahanan Direktorat Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan Kementerian Pertahanan Brigadir Jenderal (Brigadir) TNI Jan Pieter Ate di Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta, Rabu.

Dia menuturkan dari total 844 peserta perusahaan industri, sebanyak 573 perusahaan yang berasal dari luar negeri sementara 271 perusahaan dari dalam negeri yang bergerak di industri pertahanan.

Jumlah peserta pada _Indo Defence Expo_ ke-7 yang diadakan pada 2-5 November 2016 ini meningkat sekitar 25 persen dibanding _Indo Defence Expo_ ke-6 pada 2014 yang diikuti 672 perusahaan.

"Ada kenaikan lebih dari 200 industri pertahanan," ujarnya.

Sementara pada _Indo Defence Expo_ ke-5 diikuti oleh 603 perusahaan yang menghasilkan produk untuk pertahanan.

"Minat _exhibitor_ dalam dan luar negeri meningkat," tuturnya.

_Indo Defence 2016 Expo and Forum_ merupakan ajang promosi bagi produsen peralatan pertahanan dan keamanan internasional yang digelar dua tahun sekali.

Industri pertahanan dalam negeri yang akan mengikuti pameran ini antara lain PT Dirgantara Indonesia, PT Pindad, PT Len Industri, PT Dok Perkapalan Kodja Bahari, PT Industri Telekomunikasi Indonesia, PT Krakatau Steel, PT Industri Kapal Indonesia dan PT Pal Indonesia.

Selain pameran produk, seminar internasional bertema _Achieving Comprehensive Maritime Surveillance and Security Through Technology Innovation and Partnerships_.

Seminar ini akan mendiskusikan isu-isu kerja sama internasional melalui inovasi teknologi dalam rangka keamanan maritim di kawasan.

antaranews

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

PINDAD and Saab Will Show Giraffe Radar 1X In Rantis Komodo 4 × 4 at IndoDefence 2016 (illustration below)





Rantis Komodo 4x4





Giraffe 1X dalam ilustrasi dengan rantis Humvee












http://www.indomiliter.com/pindad-d...r-giraffe-1x-di-rantis-komodo-4x4/#more-11164

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kalazan

madokafc said:


> Cant argue anymore
> 
> 
> From the clue here and there we can try to compiles the TNI modernization programme must to be acquired short list
> 
> 1. Military satelittes (Airbus is the sole winer here)
> 2. FSV for Army, with badak as an eventual winner
> 3. OPV?
> 4. Light interceptor/attack aircraft (hawk AJT and F/A 50, my self personally want to see more GE here)
> 5. Advance Air Defense and Vommands Frigate programme
> 6. IFV programme and other command support vehicles for the army
> 7. GBADS or MERAD
> 8. AA gun
> 9. ......



Submarine with land attack capability?
No any Army visit news to factory...but i wish it strongly.

*Russia is studying the possibility of supply of submarines to Indonesia, "Warszawianka"*







*MOSCOW, October 20 -. RIA Novosti* Russia is considering the possibility of supply of non-nuclear submarines of Project 636 "Warszawianka" for Indonesia, told RIA Novosti on Thursday, the deputy director of the Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation (FSMTC) Anatoly Punchuk.






© RIA Novosti. Igor Russak

The entire series of submarines "Warszawianka" will be built in St. Petersburg
"The Asia-Pacific region are showing a steady interest in diesel submarines of Project 636" Warszawianka "The ability to supply these boats are currently being worked with the Indonesian side." - Punchuk said.


According to him, with partners conducted additional negotiations, during which discussed the technical details of cooperation.


Submarine project "Warszawianka" refers to the third generation, have a displacement of 3.95 tons, submerged speed of 20 knots, dive depth of 300 meters, the crew of 52 people. In the modified boats 636 project above the combat effectiveness. Their armed with torpedoes caliber 533 millimeter (six units), mines, shock missile system "Caliber". They can detect a target at a distance of three to four times greater than the one where they can detect the enemy. For these stealth submarine got in the NATO name "black hole".

ria novosti

Could be just unilateral russian news...but from this paragraph " _According to him, with partners conducted additional negotiations, during which discussed the technical details of cooperation_. 

hope it will be a clue not in long time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> PINDAD and Saab Will Show Giraffe Radar 1X In Rantis Komodo 4 × 4 at IndoDefence 2016



That's premium product, with TOT. We also have the cheaper one, Smart Hunter for QW-3.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Star Bugs said:


> Totally agree. Although the problem is with Airbus, but in the end, it is PTDI that is being blacklisted by a customer. Not Airbus. Most customers don't care about your workflow. They just want their orders delivered timely and correctly. PTDI must manage their suppliers better.
> 
> 
> 
> Snobbish brits still hope to get big ticket items from us after after abandoning our aircafts in Bangkok. Besides, pr1v4t33r is right, we don't need OPV.





afiq0110 said:


> PLEASE HELP ME...
> 
> 32 launcher for SM 2 III A for anti aircraft with range 100 km+... defensive arsenal
> 
> 12 launcher for RM 162 ESSM for anti aircraft with range 50+... defensive arsenal
> 
> 2 x 4 tubes for harpoon launcher... offensive arsenal... finally...
> 
> The question are... is it only harpoon for offensive ?... can we get our hand on the latest generation of harpoon from uncle sam ?...
> 
> Besides acquiring larger vessel than our current state of the art sigma corvettes.... what is the role of our 'gonna be' frigates in the navy war doctrine...
> 
> Thanks bro n sis...



Put harpoon on those ships is quite a let down, NSM with new capability must be considered


----------



## pr1v4t33r

>>> This kind of initiative is greatly appreciated. Armed forces should follow suit with another million order. #selesainyakapan? Nggak salah milih Tito 

Indo Defence 2016: Small arms revolution
_Indonesia is becoming self-sufficient in small arms and ammunition production through its domestic armaments manufacturer PT Pindad._






Pindad launched four new weapon types during a ceremony at the MoD on 9 June. They are: the 7.62mm SS3 assault rifle, 5.56mm SS2-V7 Subsonic assault rifle, 9mm PM3 submachine gun and 9mm G2 Premium automatic pistol.

The SS3 is an upgrade of the in-service SS2 assault rifle. Pindad said, ‘The SS3 uses 7.62mm ammunition and has been designed as a designated marksman rifle for use in assault teams that require a high level of accuracy.’

Silmy Karim, former CEO of Pindad, revealed that the Indonesian Army’s KOPASSUS special forces was assessing the SS3 for potential service. The 5.1kg weapon featuring a 20-round magazine was actually exhibited at Indo Defence 2014, at which time officials said it was available in three variants: standard, commando and long barrel (the latter for snipers), with a listed range of 950m.

Pindad manufactures approximately 40,000 SS2-series rifles annually._ Indonesia’s police ordered more than one million third-generation 5.56mm SS2-V5 rifles with folding buttstock and Picatinny rails_, but that particular model was not widely taken up by the Indonesian Army. The 725mm-long, 3.35kg rifle (without magazine) was designed specifically to be lighter so as to be suitable for vehicle crews and airborne troops.

The SS2-V7 Subsonic is the newest member of the family. Boasting a silencer and subsonic ammunition, it ‘is suitable for special operations that require silent-manoeuvre special forces use,’ according to the manufacturer. The SS2-V7 features a 30-round magazine, and its effective range is listed as 150-200m.

The gas-operated PM3 submachine gun firing 9mm ammunition ‘has been conceived for close-range operations, hostage rescue situations and urban warfare,’ Pindad said. The selective-fire weapon operates on the blowback principle, and is an evolution of the existing PM2. It has a folding stock and fore-grip. Its effective range is 75m, and its rate of fire is 750-850 rounds per minute.

The final item in the batch of four weapons, the 9mm G2 Premium, weighs 1.05kg and has a 15-round magazine. It has a 25m effective range. The Premium evolved from the in-service G2 Combat 9x19mm pistol, the standard sidearm of the Indonesian Armed Forces and Indonesian National Police.

‘The market is showing high enthusiasm for the G2 Premium for the Indonesian Army and the police. We’re also promoting these new weapons for export market,’ a spokesman revealed to LWI.

Pindad also makes sniper rifles. The SPR-3 is a 7.62x51mm bolt action dedicated sniping rifle, while the SPR-2 is a 12.7mm anti-materiel rifle. Both these weapons are in service with Indonesian special forces. The former (which measures 1.25m long and weighs 6.94kg) has an effective range of 900m, while the latter’s range is quoted as 2,000m by the manufacturer. The SPR-2 is 1.755m long and weighs 19.5kg.

As well as small arms, Pindad makes ammunition, including the green-tipped MU-3 12.7mm round that the manufacturer calls ‘BLAM’, which in Indonesian refers to a high explosive, incendiary, armour-piercing round. This 118g round designed for use against lightly armoured vehicles was developed specifically for the .50-cal SPR-2 anti-materiel rifle.

_https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/landwarfareintl/indo-defence-2016-small-arms-revolution/_

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Beaver AVLB in Natuna. Credit to Fenty.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BMDecPVBFnk/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

1 million assault rifle thats really a great number, you can starting an army with that number alone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

afiq0110 said:


> PLEASE HELP ME...
> 
> 32 launcher for SM 2 III A for anti aircraft with range 100 km+... defensive arsenal
> 
> 12 launcher for RM 162 ESSM for anti aircraft with range 50+... defensive arsenal
> 
> 2 x 4 tubes for harpoon launcher... offensive arsenal... finally...
> 
> The question are... is it only harpoon for offensive ?... can we get our hand on the latest generation of harpoon from uncle sam ?...
> 
> Besides acquiring larger vessel than our current state of the art sigma corvettes.... what is the role of our 'gonna be' frigates in the navy war doctrine...
> 
> Thanks bro n sis...


Iver Huitfeldt is AAW (Anti Aircraft Warfare) frigates and her weapon configuration serves her purpose bro.
If you ask what is the role, its for air protection since our navy is clearly lacks of air protection.
MICA on our Sigma 10514 only enough for self protection cannot give protection to our amphibious task force.
In the times of war our amphibious task force will be sitting duck from enemy air threat without dedicated AAW platform.



madokafc said:


> Quad launcher VLS the number should be 48 ESSM missiles


My bad mam, i think i have too much beer when working on that infographic hahahaha yes its should be 48 ESSM  cc Faries


----------



## afiq0110

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Iver Huitfeldt is AAW (Anti Aircraft Warfare) frigates and her weapon configuration serves her purpose bro.
> If you ask what is the role, its for air protection since our navy is clearly lacks of air protection.
> MICA on our Sigma 10514 only enough for self protection cannot give protection to our amphibious task force.
> In the times of war our amphibious task force will be sitting duck from enemy air threat without dedicated AAW platform.
> 
> 
> My bad mam, i think i have too much beer when working on that infographic hahahaha yes its should be 48 ESSM  cc Faries



Thank you mas bro...


----------



## faries

Eagle Bob Tail High-speed Cargo Tractor - EB2-8, Ford F-550 basis.
http://www.indomiliter.com/eagle-eb...i-kendaraan-khusus-penarik-jet-tempur-tni-au/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

pr1v4t33r said:


> >>> This kind of initiative is greatly appreciated. Armed forces should follow suit with another million order.#selesainyakapan? Nggak salah milih Tito
> 
> Indo Defence 2016: Small arms revolution
> _Indonesia is becoming self-sufficient in small arms and ammunition production through its domestic armaments manufacturer PT Pindad._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pindad launched four new weapon types during a ceremony at the MoD on 9 June. They are: the 7.62mm SS3 assault rifle, 5.56mm SS2-V7 Subsonic assault rifle, 9mm PM3 submachine gun and 9mm G2 Premium automatic pistol.
> 
> The SS3 is an upgrade of the in-service SS2 assault rifle. Pindad said, ‘The SS3 uses 7.62mm ammunition and has been designed as a designated marksman rifle for use in assault teams that require a high level of accuracy.’
> 
> Silmy Karim, former CEO of Pindad, revealed that the Indonesian Army’s KOPASSUS special forces was assessing the SS3 for potential service. The 5.1kg weapon featuring a 20-round magazine was actually exhibited at Indo Defence 2014, at which time officials said it was available in three variants: standard, commando and long barrel (the latter for snipers), with a listed range of 950m.
> 
> Pindad manufactures approximately 40,000 SS2-series rifles annually._ Indonesia’s police ordered more than one million third-generation 5.56mm SS2-V5 rifles with folding buttstock and Picatinny rails_, but that particular model was not widely taken up by the Indonesian Army. The 725mm-long, 3.35kg rifle (without magazine) was designed specifically to be lighter so as to be suitable for vehicle crews and airborne troops.
> 
> The SS2-V7 Subsonic is the newest member of the family. Boasting a silencer and subsonic ammunition, it ‘is suitable for special operations that require silent-manoeuvre special forces use,’ according to the manufacturer. The SS2-V7 features a 30-round magazine, and its effective range is listed as 150-200m.
> 
> The gas-operated PM3 submachine gun firing 9mm ammunition ‘has been conceived for close-range operations, hostage rescue situations and urban warfare,’ Pindad said. The selective-fire weapon operates on the blowback principle, and is an evolution of the existing PM2. It has a folding stock and fore-grip. Its effective range is 75m, and its rate of fire is 750-850 rounds per minute.
> 
> The final item in the batch of four weapons, the 9mm G2 Premium, weighs 1.05kg and has a 15-round magazine. It has a 25m effective range. The Premium evolved from the in-service G2 Combat 9x19mm pistol, the standard sidearm of the Indonesian Armed Forces and Indonesian National Police.
> 
> ‘The market is showing high enthusiasm for the G2 Premium for the Indonesian Army and the police. We’re also promoting these new weapons for export market,’ a spokesman revealed to LWI.
> 
> Pindad also makes sniper rifles. The SPR-3 is a 7.62x51mm bolt action dedicated sniping rifle, while the SPR-2 is a 12.7mm anti-materiel rifle. Both these weapons are in service with Indonesian special forces. The former (which measures 1.25m long and weighs 6.94kg) has an effective range of 900m, while the latter’s range is quoted as 2,000m by the manufacturer. The SPR-2 is 1.755m long and weighs 19.5kg.
> 
> As well as small arms, Pindad makes ammunition, including the green-tipped MU-3 12.7mm round that the manufacturer calls ‘BLAM’, which in Indonesian refers to a high explosive, incendiary, armour-piercing round. This 118g round designed for use against lightly armoured vehicles was developed specifically for the .50-cal SPR-2 anti-materiel rifle.
> 
> _https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/landwarfareintl/indo-defence-2016-small-arms-revolution/_



nice have picatinny rail for mounting western optic


----------



## CountStrike

Kamis 27 Oct 2016, 16:11 WIB
*Rapat Memanas, DPR Pertanyakan Laporan Kinerja Keuangan PTDI*
Eduardo Simorangkir - detikFinance





Foto: Eduardo Simorangkir







*Jakarta* - DPR mempertanyakan soal pengadaan helikopter TNI AL senilai Rp 220 miliar oleh PT Dirgantara Indonesia. Perusahaan pelat merah itu sudah dibayar, namun pengerjaannya dianggap baru 20% dari target.

Direktur Utama PT DI Budi Santoso menjelaskan, pada tahun 2011 lalu BUMN tersebut melakukan pengiriman helikopter kepada TNI AL dalam waktu yang tepat. 

"Tahun 2011 kita memang menerima 1 kontak dari TNI AL untuk helikopter yang ditandatangani November 2011. Deliverynya 8 Februari 2012. Jadi kontrak yang ada di catatan kami, kepada TNI AL sudah kami selesaikan," ujar Direktur Utama PT DI Budi Santoso di ruang rapat komisi VI DPR RI, Gedung DPR, Jakarta, Kamis (27/10/2016).

Namun ternyata ditemukan fakta, bahwa ada audit Badan Pemeriksa Keuangan (BPK) yang melaporkan di tahun 2015 adanya kerugian negara, lantaran dilakukan denda sebesar Rp 3,3 miliar. 

Anggota komisi VI DPR RI Iskandar kemudian mempertanyakan, adanya ketidaksesuaian pada penjelasan Budi dalam hal pengadaan helikopter untuk TNI Angkatan Laut pada tahun 2011.

Pasalnya, dalam hal pengadaan ini, PTDI melakukan keterlambatan pada pengiriman helikopter, sedangkan Budi mengatakan pengiriman dilakukan tepat waktu.

"Saya menilai direksi PTDI melakukan sesuatu yang salah dalam penjelasan. Pengiriman helikopter dikatakan tepat. Tapi audit BPK tahun 2012 ada denda keterlambatan. Ada denda Rp 3,3 miliar dan sekarang belum diselesaikan oleh PTDI," kata Iskandar menimpali jawaban Dirut Budi.

Rapat kemudian memanas. Sebab, DPR pertanyakan adanya ketidaksinkronan laporan tersebut. Iskandar bahkan mengatakan adanya sejumlah LSM yang akan melaporkan hal ini kepada kepolisian karena adanya potensi kerugian negara.

"Audit BPK yang jelas-jelas mengatakan adanya keterlambatan, tetapi dianggap seperti tidak ada," tambah Iskandar.

Budi kemudian mengatakan, akan menindaklanjuti laporan ini. Hal ini akan dilihat lagi untuk bisa diklarifikasi dengan baik sebagai pertanggungjawaban kepada negara.

"Kami akan lakukan klarifikasi besok, untuk pengadaan heli kepada TNI AL tahun 2011 nanti," jawabnya. *(ang/ang)

http://finance.detik.com/industri/3...nyakan-laporan-kinerja-keuangan-ptdi?single=1*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indo Defence 2016: ASEAN defence spending on the rise*
27th October 2016 - 12:00by Georgina Smith in London 







It is becoming clear that Southeast Asia is expanding its influence in the global defence industry. Recent data suggests that the upward trend in military expenditure, indicating a desire to strengthen regional defences, is leading to numerous international trade opportunities. 

In 2015 ASEAN members received imports of major defence equipment - including aircraft, engines, radars and weapons - from numerous countries such as Australia, Brazil, China, France, Italy, Russia, UK and the US. Indeed, the IHS Global Defence Trade Report 2016 stated that ASEAN defence imports increased by 71% between 2009 and 2016.

The region as a whole will continue to attract international defence trade, with the US and China already targeting ASEAN for future opportunities.

The report also highlights Indonesia and Vietnam as two of the five top global import opportunities over the coming decade. 

The largest economy of the ASEAN, with $870 billion in GDP, Indonesia is projected to be a ‘major world economy by 2035’, having experienced the most rapid economic development within Southeast Asia, according to the US Defense Markets Report 2016.

This is expected to have a direct correlation with the country’s future defence expenditure, placing Jakarta as potentially the largest defence spender in Southeast Asia. 

In fact, military expenditure increased from $6.93 billion to $8.01 billion from 2014 to 2015, according to the SIPRI Arms Transfers Database 2015. The defence budget further rose to $8.28 billion in 2016 and the Indonesian government aims to allocate at least 1% of GDP to defence in coming years, with Jakarta determined to modernise its aging and increasingly obsolete military equipment in coming years. 

The opposite appears to be true for Malaysia, which has announced a 13% drop in its defence budget for 2017.

Brunei also had a decrease of $122 million in military expenditure from 2014 to 2015 due to spending constraints put upon the Royal Brunei Armed Forces. However, in March 2015 the Brunei Legislative Council announced that the defence budget will grow nearly 5% in 2016-17 to $408 million, amounting to roughly 2.5% of GDP. 

Despite the Malaysian exception, the figures suggest a trend across the ASEAN region of increasing defence expenditure, possibly influenced by recent tensions in the South China Sea.

ASEAN’s presence in the defence market is furthered by prominent companies with bases in the region. In one example, Singapore plays host to facilities of three major engine producers - GE, Pratt & Whitney and Rolls Royce - which has helped the country become the largest ASEAN exporter of defence equipment in 2015, particularly to the US.

Furthermore, Singapore is contributing to the expanding trade within ASEAN, with Singapore Technologies offering significant competition to international companies.

SIPRI data shows that although Singapore had the highest military expenditure of any ASEAN member in 2015 ($10.2 billion), it was also one of the lowest arms importers. As with the majority of ASEAN member nations, Singapore’s defence spending levels are also expected to increase over the next five years.

With ASEAN experiencing steady growth in military expenditure since 2010, based on the figures and reports from 2015-16, it seems that this growth is set to continue.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/defence-notes/indo-defence-2016-ASEAN-defence-spending/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

>>> Suram nasib SU-35 

Saab’s Local Production Offer Checkmated Russian Su-35 in Indonesian Fighter Jet Race?

Next week’s Indo-defence show in Jakarta will open a new fighter aircraft procurement contest, one between Saab Gripen, Eurofighter Typhoon and Rosoboronexport Su-35 for the Indonesian Air Force’s F-5 replacement program.






From what was considered a done deal in favour of the Russian Su-35, the Indonesian military has opened up the fighter procurement to a three-way contest. _The Su-35 was close to a deal till the second quarter of this year but price and transfer of technology (TOT) for local production were believed to be sticking points which made Indonesia invite two more contenders to give their offers._

The government of President Jokowi has made it a policy to buy defence equipment only if there is transfer of technology and joint production. _A Russian source had told defenseworld.net during the Singapore Air Show earlier this year that the Indonesian potential order for 8-12 planes was too small for joint production and TOT._

read more: _http://www.defenseworld.net/news/17..._in_Indonesian_Fighter_Jet_Race_#.WBHczTilbHw_


----------



## Svantana

Indo defense 2016


----------



## CountStrike

*With Indonesia, MSG benefits from Asian Century*

Siswo Pramono


Jakarta | Thu, October 27 2016 | 08:57 am


The future of the Melanesian Spearhead Group (MSG) free trade for Papua New Guinea (PNG), the Solomon Islands, Fiji and Vanuatu lies in Asia. Indonesia, as an associate member of the MSG, would play a pivotal role for the Melanesian bridge to the fastest-growing Asian economy.

As the MSG’s total GDP is about US$23 billion, an understanding of the nature of the economies of scale would help the MSG rightly position itself in the APEC.

How the MSG could benefit from the APEC, a forum for 21 economies with a combined GDP of more than $31 trillion, is a case in point.

Well-established ties between Indonesia and PNG both are parties to APEC and members of the MSG would help provide political leverage for the MSG to also benefit from APEC.

APEC aside, the Asia Pacific region sees the conclusion of the Trans Pacific Partnership (TPP) negotiations this year. TPP represents an economic conglomeration of more than $28 trillion. None of the MSG’s members are parties to TPP, but Indonesia has expressed its intention to join.

Another rapidly forming regionalism in Asia is the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP). This economic grouping represents a total GDP of $21 trillion. All ASEAN members are committed to be parties to RCEP, together with China, Japan, South Korea, India, Australia and New Zealand. Through its ties with Indonesia, the MSG can benefit from RCEP.

Center to RCEP is the recently implemented ASEAN Economic Community (AEC). The AEC represents a single production base with a total GDP of about $2.3 trillion. As Indonesia is essentially part of AEC, the economic community then has geographical proximity to PNG, the Solomon Islands, and hence the MSG.

APEC, the TPP, RCEP, and the AEC represent the geopolitical shift toward East Asia. As such, the political reorientation of the members of the MSG toward Asia the “Look North Policy” is not only sensible but also _sine qua non. _

PNG’s “Look North Policy” is based on the fact that 50 percent of its export destinations are in Asia, particularly Japan and China; whereas 55 percent of its import origins are also in Asia. 

Fiji’s main export destinations, aside from its traditional market of Australia, are China and Japan; while 60 percent of its imports come from Asia.

Last but not least, the Solomon Islands’ main export destination is China, and the bulk of its imports are from Singapore, China and Indonesia. The Solomon Islands’ economic ties with Taiwan have always been strong.

Indonesia’s membership in the MSG is represented by the five Indonesian Melanesian provinces of Papua, West Papua, Maluku, North Maluku and East Nusa Tenggara. 

The total regional GDP of the five Indonesian Melanesian provinces is about $21 billion, which is almost equal to the GDPs of PNG, the Solomon Islands, Fiji and Vanuatu combined. 

The average growth of the four MSG member countries is about 5 percent, while the average growth of the five Indonesian Melanesian provinces is about 8 percent. The five Indonesian Melanesian provinces thus provide better economic leverage for the MSG to deal with the ASEAN market and beyond. 
_____________________________

*None of the MSG’s members are parties to TPP, but Indonesia has expressed its intention to join.*

Connectivity between Indonesia/ASEAN and the MSG is also being developed. There is a direct Air Niugini flight between Bali (Indonesia) and Port Moresby (PNG), with onward flights from Port Moresby to Honiara (Solomon Islands), Nadi (Fiji), or Port Vila (Vanuatu). Direct flights between Singapore and Port Moresby are also available.

As Papua represents Indonesia in the MSG, there is also a direct flight between Jayapura (Papua) and Mount Hagen (PNG), with onward flights from Mount Hagen to the rest of the MSG region.

It is important to note that infrastructure development in Papua has contributed to better connectivity between ASEAN and the MSG. 

Of the total 4,325 kilometers of Trans Papua roads, about 3,625 km have been completed and about 700 km is in progress. About 533 km of road from Waropko, through Tanah Merah, to Merauke, along the southern border with PNG has been completed. Along the northern border, half of the road between Oksibil and Jayapura has also been completed. While still far from perfect, Papua-PNG cross-border economic activities have now been made easier.

The marine tollway is now able to well-connect the main hubs of Jayapura, Biak, Sorong, Misool, Timika and Merauke. There are ample opportunities to connect hubs in Papua with hubs in PNG and, in the future, with the rest of the MSG as well. In total, West Papua and Papua provinces are now equipped with 16 seaports. 

New airports have just been commissioned in Segun, Sinak, Koroway and Manggelum. Airports in Kebar, Senggeh and Kepim have been renovated and 12 runways have been extended. In total, West Papua and Papua provinces are now equipped with 105 airports, some are potential air hubs to the Pacific.

The MSG and Indonesia cannot escape the fact that their economic interests are geopolitically interlinked. Working together, both can tap the benefits of the Asian Century.
______________________________
_
The author is director general/ head of the Policy Analysis and Development Agency, Foreign Affairs Ministry. 
The views expressed are his own._

The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MacanJawa

CountStrike said:


> *With Indonesia, MSG benefits from Asian Century*
> 
> Siswo Pramono
> 
> Jakarta | Thu, October 27 2016 | 08:57 am
> 
> 
> The future of the Melanesian Spearhead Group (MSG) free trade for Papua New Guinea (PNG), the Solomon Islands, Fiji and Vanuatu lies in Asia. Indonesia, as an associate member of the MSG, would play a pivotal role for the Melanesian bridge to the fastest-growing Asian economy.
> 
> As the MSG’s total GDP is about US$23 billion, an understanding of the nature of the economies of scale would help the MSG rightly position itself in the APEC.
> 
> How the MSG could benefit from the APEC, a forum for 21 economies with a combined GDP of more than $31 trillion, is a case in point.
> 
> Well-established ties between Indonesia and PNG both are parties to APEC and members of the MSG would help provide political leverage for the MSG to also benefit from APEC.
> 
> APEC aside, the Asia Pacific region sees the conclusion of the Trans Pacific Partnership (TPP) negotiations this year. TPP represents an economic conglomeration of more than $28 trillion. None of the MSG’s members are parties to TPP, but Indonesia has expressed its intention to join.
> 
> Another rapidly forming regionalism in Asia is the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP). This economic grouping represents a total GDP of $21 trillion. All ASEAN members are committed to be parties to RCEP, together with China, Japan, South Korea, India, Australia and New Zealand. Through its ties with Indonesia, the MSG can benefit from RCEP.
> 
> Center to RCEP is the recently implemented ASEAN Economic Community (AEC). The AEC represents a single production base with a total GDP of about $2.3 trillion. As Indonesia is essentially part of AEC, the economic community then has geographical proximity to PNG, the Solomon Islands, and hence the MSG.
> 
> APEC, the TPP, RCEP, and the AEC represent the geopolitical shift toward East Asia. As such, the political reorientation of the members of the MSG toward Asia the “Look North Policy” is not only sensible but also _sine qua non. _
> 
> PNG’s “Look North Policy” is based on the fact that 50 percent of its export destinations are in Asia, particularly Japan and China; whereas 55 percent of its import origins are also in Asia.
> 
> Fiji’s main export destinations, aside from its traditional market of Australia, are China and Japan; while 60 percent of its imports come from Asia.
> 
> Last but not least, the Solomon Islands’ main export destination is China, and the bulk of its imports are from Singapore, China and Indonesia. The Solomon Islands’ economic ties with Taiwan have always been strong.
> 
> Indonesia’s membership in the MSG is represented by the five Indonesian Melanesian provinces of Papua, West Papua, Maluku, North Maluku and East Nusa Tenggara.
> 
> The total regional GDP of the five Indonesian Melanesian provinces is about $21 billion, which is almost equal to the GDPs of PNG, the Solomon Islands, Fiji and Vanuatu combined.
> 
> The average growth of the four MSG member countries is about 5 percent, while the average growth of the five Indonesian Melanesian provinces is about 8 percent. The five Indonesian Melanesian provinces thus provide better economic leverage for the MSG to deal with the ASEAN market and beyond.
> _____________________________
> 
> *None of the MSG’s members are parties to TPP, but Indonesia has expressed its intention to join.*
> 
> Connectivity between Indonesia/ASEAN and the MSG is also being developed. There is a direct Air Niugini flight between Bali (Indonesia) and Port Moresby (PNG), with onward flights from Port Moresby to Honiara (Solomon Islands), Nadi (Fiji), or Port Vila (Vanuatu). Direct flights between Singapore and Port Moresby are also available.
> 
> As Papua represents Indonesia in the MSG, there is also a direct flight between Jayapura (Papua) and Mount Hagen (PNG), with onward flights from Mount Hagen to the rest of the MSG region.
> 
> It is important to note that infrastructure development in Papua has contributed to better connectivity between ASEAN and the MSG.
> 
> Of the total 4,325 kilometers of Trans Papua roads, about 3,625 km have been completed and about 700 km is in progress. About 533 km of road from Waropko, through Tanah Merah, to Merauke, along the southern border with PNG has been completed. Along the northern border, half of the road between Oksibil and Jayapura has also been completed. While still far from perfect, Papua-PNG cross-border economic activities have now been made easier.
> 
> The marine tollway is now able to well-connect the main hubs of Jayapura, Biak, Sorong, Misool, Timika and Merauke. There are ample opportunities to connect hubs in Papua with hubs in PNG and, in the future, with the rest of the MSG as well. In total, West Papua and Papua provinces are now equipped with 16 seaports.
> 
> New airports have just been commissioned in Segun, Sinak, Koroway and Manggelum. Airports in Kebar, Senggeh and Kepim have been renovated and 12 runways have been extended. In total, West Papua and Papua provinces are now equipped with 105 airports, some are potential air hubs to the Pacific.
> 
> The MSG and Indonesia cannot escape the fact that their economic interests are geopolitically interlinked. Working together, both can tap the benefits of the Asian Century.
> ______________________________
> _
> The author is director general/ head of the Policy Analysis and Development Agency, Foreign Affairs Ministry.
> The views expressed are his own._
> 
> The Jakarta Post



please pos in econemy forum


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Armed Forces Chief of staff trying the newly produce PINDAD G2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Australia to deepen military relations*
Kamis, 27 Oktober 2016 19:43 WIB | 194 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said here on Thursday that Indonesia and Australia would discuss efforts to deepen their military relations at the 2+2 meeting scheduled to be held in Bali on Friday. 

*"We will discuss how to deal with the South China Sea issue as well as the threats of terrorism which are our common enemy. The talks will be aimed at deepening our relations," he stated after a press conference on "Two Years of Concrete Work by Jokowi-JK," at Bina Graha, the state secretariat.*

He informed that the Australian Defense Minister has invited him to visit some military sites, such as the Marine Corps headquarters in Darwin, to show how open the two countries were in the military field.

*"I will never meddle in the affairs of other countries and similarly other countries also must not meddle into our affairs," he stressed.

Ryamizard noted that Indonesia would not reject Australias offer if it would invite it to a joint exercise to prevent security threats in the region or elsewhere.*

Indonesia has also discussed with Malaysia and the Philippines ways to jointly overcome potential threats in Sulu waters, such as the recent cases of hijacking.

The 2+2 meeting took place thrice in the past. These meetings are aimed at strengthening cooperation and increasing mutual confidence in the military sector.

A 2+2 meeting was held with Japan in Tokyo on December 17, 2015.

Various issues were discussed in three main groups at the meeting in 2015. These issues were grouped as bilateral, regional and global.

The regional cluster covered political and security developments in the Asian region, including the South China Sea dispute, Japans new military policy and the results of the East Asia Summit in Kuala Lumpur in 2015.

Indonesia and Japan contribute actively to the US peace keeping forces.

On a bilateral level, discussions focused on efforts to increase economic and defense cooperation.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107439/indonesia-australia-to-deepen-military-relations

this kind of exchange opinions it really good, we should be more bluntly and open in expressiong our opinion against them

*DMG Technology Holdings signed an Agreement with Ministry of Defence of the Republic of Indonesia*
2016-04-28









DMG Technology Holdings is the rapidly growing company and has signed an exclusive contracts with Indonesian Air Force for equipment acquisition.



The contract covers equipment supply for twin-engine supermaneuverable fighter aircrafts SU-27 and SU-30 designed by Sukhoi company JSC. The first part of the agreement will be closed on October of 2016 and will continue in 2017.




DMG Technology Holdings is currently servicing Sukhoi SU-27/30, MiG-29, Mil Mi-8/17/171 type aircrafts. As of January 2015 DMG TH will commence spare parts services for Mil Mi helicopters family, and start preparations for maintenance work on Anton AN-32.




By increasing scope and quality of services provided, DMG Technology Holdings has created the strong maintenance base and has won the trust of clients from South America and Asia Pacific. We are proud that Indonesian Air Force has chosen DMG group for their aircraft maintenance.




http://www.dmgtecholdings.com/en/me...-of-defence-of-the-republic-of-indonesia.html


----------



## Zarvan

So after these three submarines any idea to get more submarines and if yes than which ones ?


----------



## CountStrike

*Menhan: Malaysia Beli Kapal Tempur di Indonesia*
Ray Muhammad











Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu (Foto: inilahcom)




*INILAHCOM, Jakarta - Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu memastikan dialakukannya kerjasama antara pemerintah Indonesia dengan sejumlah negara, saat penyelenggaraan Indo Defence Expo & Forum 2016 pada November mendatang.*

Adapun kerjasama itu terkait pengadaan dan pembeliat alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) militer.

"Iya. Jadi kita sebetulnya kerjasama. Sekarang Filipina sudah beli gerdatnya semua. Nanti ada empat kapal kita pegang. _*Sewaktu saya di Hawaii kemarin, Menhan Malaysia seharusnya dia mau beli kapal tempur di Perancis. Lalu kita ngomong-ngomong, akhirnya beli di Indonesia saja," j*_elas Menhan di area Istana Kepresidenan, Jakarta Pusat, Kamis (27/10/2016).

Ia menambahkan, dalam acara tersebut juga akan dilakukan kerjasama lainnya bersama sejumlah negara, termasuk Malaysia untuk pengadaan alutsista tersebut.

"Nanti akan banyak lagi karena mereka sudah tahu barang kita itu bagus. Kemudian masalah kapal, saya rasa kita yang paling cepat membuat. Karena dari 200 galangan kapal itu, kita sudah ada 20 yang kami rekruit menjadi Badan Usaha Milik Swasta. Jadi, kalau satu tahun kita bisa membuat 20. Cepat lah ini," tandasnya.[jat]

http://m.inilah.com/news/detail/2334659/menhan-malaysia-beli-kapal-tempur-di-indonesia


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> So after these three submarines any idea to get more submarines and if yes than which ones ?



the plan is to have 12 submarine before 2024, so far until 2018 we will got 5. 

we got the license design for Nagapasha class submarine ( U-209 /1400 derivative), so the most reasonable choice is to stick with it and got other high end Submarine from foreign vendor to increasing our Naval technology prowess

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Letkol Mar Citro Subono selaku peneliti Litbangal kendaraan amfibi mengatakan, kendaraan amfibi yang dibuat dengan spesifikasi menggunakan mesin darat Isuzu NKR 71, 5100 CC, 125 PS, 4x4, selain itu menggunakan dua buah mesin cummins mercruiser 220 HP, jenis diesel commonrail, stem drive propeller. Keistimewaannya roda darat bisa dilipat keatas seperti pesawat saat di air, sehingga kecepatannya bisa mencapai 12 knot sedangkan di darat mampu melaju dengan kecepatan 80 km per jam. 

Dimensinya, lanjutnya, panjang 10 meter, lebar 2,5 meter, tinggi 3,1 meter dan mempunyai bobot 6,7 ton. Daya muat kendaraan amfibi yaitu 3 kru, 16 penumpang dan 500 kg barang. Secara taktis, kegunaan kendaraan amfibi yaitu raid amfibi cepat dengan sasaran yang jauh di darat, mengangkut bekal untuk re supply pasukan depan, ambulance amfibi, mobil komunikasi amfibi dan mobil komando.

Kemudian secara Non taktis, kendaraan amfibi bisa digunakan untuk SAR banjir, kendaraan organik KRI stand by di KRI dan untuk kendaraan pangkalan membantu fungsi pangkalan yang banyak menghadapi dua alam. Seluruh rangkaian kegiatan di akhiri dengan pemotongan tumpeng oleh Sekdislitbangal Kolonel Laut (T) Aris Krisnadjaja sebagai ungkapan rasa syukur atas keberhasilan uji coba kendaraan amfibi, dan potongan tumpeng diserahkan kepada Letkol Mar Citro Subono*.**Dispen Kormar*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@kuadikuat

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 346861
> View attachment 346862
> View attachment 346865
> View attachment 346866
> 
> 
> Letkol Mar Citro Subono selaku peneliti Litbangal kendaraan amfibi mengatakan, kendaraan amfibi yang dibuat dengan spesifikasi menggunakan mesin darat Isuzu NKR 71, 5100 CC, 125 PS, 4x4, selain itu menggunakan dua buah mesin cummins mercruiser 220 HP, jenis diesel commonrail, stem drive propeller. Keistimewaannya roda darat bisa dilipat keatas seperti pesawat saat di air, sehingga kecepatannya bisa mencapai 12 knot sedangkan di darat mampu melaju dengan kecepatan 80 km per jam.
> 
> Dimensinya, lanjutnya, panjang 10 meter, lebar 2,5 meter, tinggi 3,1 meter dan mempunyai bobot 6,7 ton. Daya muat kendaraan amfibi yaitu 3 kru, 16 penumpang dan 500 kg barang. Secara taktis, kegunaan kendaraan amfibi yaitu raid amfibi cepat dengan sasaran yang jauh di darat, mengangkut bekal untuk re supply pasukan depan, ambulance amfibi, mobil komunikasi amfibi dan mobil komando.
> 
> Kemudian secara Non taktis, kendaraan amfibi bisa digunakan untuk SAR banjir, kendaraan organik KRI stand by di KRI dan untuk kendaraan pangkalan membantu fungsi pangkalan yang banyak menghadapi dua alam. Seluruh rangkaian kegiatan di akhiri dengan pemotongan tumpeng oleh Sekdislitbangal Kolonel Laut (T) Aris Krisnadjaja sebagai ungkapan rasa syukur atas keberhasilan uji coba kendaraan amfibi, dan potongan tumpeng diserahkan kepada Letkol Mar Citro Subono*.**Dispen Kormar*




Not mean to belittle their achievements, but this thing look like this one, something which had been invented more than 70 years ago.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Orders Two More C295s
_Indonesia has ordered two additional Airbus C295 aircraft, adding to nine already delivered. The new aircraft will be configured for maritime patrol. The air force uses the earlier C295s as transports._






_The national police will operate one of the new C295s as its only fixed-wing aircraft ,while the air force will operate the other_, says Iwan Krisnanto, the head of Indonesian Aerospace’s design center. Indonesia designates the type as the CN-295. Indonesian Aerospace ordered the aircraft on behalf of the government, as it did for the previous nine.

Krisnanto, in a written response to Aviation Week’s questions, declined to specify the type of mission system to be installed on the new aircraft.

Indonesian Aerospace has opted for the Merlin system of U.S. company Integrated Surveillance & Defense Inc. on three CN-235 maritime patrol aircraft (MPA), two of which are operated by the navy. The third CN-235 MPA, destined for the air force, is expected to be delivered by year-end, Krisnanto says. The C295 is based on the CN-235.

The main features of the Merlin MPA system are an electronic surveillance system, electro-optical turret and a Telephonics search radar.

Krisnanto says _the nine C295s ordered in 2012 have been delivered to the air force, with the last one in December 2015. Two were fully manufactured by Airbus, five were outfitted by Indonesian Aerospace at its facilities in Bandung, and the remaining two were assembled and flight tested by the local company. _As part of the $325 million contract, a service and delivery center and a final assembly line was set up in Bandung.

_http://aviationweek.com/awindefense/indonesia-orders-two-more-c295s_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kalazan

Indonesia's Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu (C) inspects the honour guard before a meeting with his Cambodian counterpart Tea Banh, at the Ministry of National Defense of Cambodia, in Phnom Penh August 10, 2016. REUTERS

Indonesia, Australia to Deepen Military Relations
*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said on Thursday that Indonesia and Australia would discuss efforts to deepen their military relations at the 2+2 meeting scheduled to be held in Bali on Friday.

"We will discuss how to deal with the South China Sea issue as well as the threats of terrorism which are our common enemy. The talks will be aimed at deepening our relations," he stated after a press conference on "Two Years of Concrete Work by Jokowi-JK," at Bina Graha, the state secretariat.

He informed that the Australian Defense Minister has invited him to visit some military sites, such as the Marine Corps headquarters in Darwin, to show how open the two countries were in the military field.

"I will never meddle in the affairs of other countries and similarly other countries also must not meddle into our affairs," he stressed.

Ryamizard noted that Indonesia would not reject Australias offer if it would invite it to a joint exercise to prevent security threats in the region or elsewhere.

Indonesia has also discussed with Malaysia and the Philippines ways to jointly overcome potential threats in Sulu waters, such as the recent cases of hijacking.

The 2+2 meeting took place thrice in the past. These meetings are aimed at strengthening cooperation and increasing mutual confidence in the military sector.

A 2+2 meeting was held with Japan in Tokyo on December 17, 2015.

Various issues were discussed in three main groups at the meeting in 2015. These issues were grouped as bilateral, regional and global.

The regional cluster covered political and security developments in the Asian region, including the South China Sea dispute, Japans new military policy and the results of the East Asia Summit in Kuala Lumpur in 2015.

Indonesia and Japan contribute actively to the US peace keeping forces.

On a bilateral level, discussions focused on efforts to increase economic and defense cooperation.


tempo.co

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia withdraws helicopters from UN mission in Mali
_The UN Multidimensional Integrated Stabilisation Mission in Mali (MINUSMA) is facing a growing shortage of helicopters after the Indonesian Army Aviation withdrew its three Mi-17V-5s that were deployed in Timbuktu for 12 months._






An officer with the Indonesian Medium Utility Helicopter Unit (INDO MUHU) that was contributed to MINUSMA told _IHS Jane's_ that the helicopters were flown to Bamako on 21 October and disassembled so that they could be loaded on a chartered Antonov An-124-100 transport aircraft, which left for Indonesia on 26 October.

Lieutenant Colonel Zulfimar Caniago, the commanding officer of INDO MUHU, told _IHS Jane's_ in August that _Indonesia would withdraw the unit without replacing it as the Mi-17V5s are needed back in Indonesia for domestic operations._

MINUSMA now has no military transport units in Timbuktu and will soon lose both the military helicopter transport and reconnaissance units it currently has in Gao as the Netherlands has confirmed that it needs to withdraw its CH-47D Chinooks and AH-64D Apaches in early 2017.

The UN is looking for countries willing to deploy helicopters to Mali and it is understood that talks are ongoing with Germany, which has already agreed to contribute up to 650 military personnel to MINUSMA. Colombian Army Aviation sources confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ in late September that their service has also been asked to contribute aircraft.

_http://www.janes.com/article/64976/indonesia-withdraws-helicopters-from-un-mission-in-mali_


----------



## mandala

C295 for the Indonesian Police ready for 1st Industrial Flight Test from PT DI. Credit to Hindawan H.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BMAqpWijzjY/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mandala said:


> C295 for the Indonesian Police ready for 1st Industrial Flight Test from PT DI. Credit to Hindawan H.



That's fast. The news just surfaced, yet the plane is almost ready.

Indonesian SAR AS365N3+ Dauphin Helicopter ready for Acceptance flight test at PTDI Bandung

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyhigh88

pr1v4t33r said:


> _The national police will operate one of the new C295s as its only fixed-wing aircraft ,_
> 
> _http://aviationweek.com/awindefense/indonesia-orders-two-more-c295s_



Lah polisi bukannya punya skytruck?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

skyhigh88 said:


> Lah polisi bukannya punya skytruck?



You're right, looks like that part isn't quite accurate.

Jumlah armada polisi air dan udara terdiri dari 54 unit kendaraan dari berbagai jenis yang terdiri dari:

15 unit NBO-105
18 unit Enstrom 480B
10 unit PZL W-3 Sokol
1 unit NBell-412
1 unit NBell-206
2 unit NC-212-200
4 unit PZL M28 Skytruck
2 unit Beechraft 1900D
1 unit Beechraft 18CH
12 unit MI-2
2 unit Eurocopter AS365(heli)
2 unit Diamond DA40 (pesawat latih)
1 unit Fokker 50
_https://id.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polisi_Air_dan_Udara_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

*The Jakarta Post*
*Indonesia, Australia to strengthen military ties*
Jakarta | Fri, October 28, 2016 | 09:09 am




Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu speaks at the third Trilateral Defense Ministerial Meeting in Nusa Dua, Bali, on Aug. 2. (The Jakarta Post/Zul Edoardo)

*Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu has said Indonesia and Australia are set to discuss efforts on strengthening military ties in an upcoming meeting involving foreign and defense ministers of each respective country.*

Ryamizard said the meeting on Friday, which would take place in Bali, was expected to discuss regional and security issues, including the disputed South China Sea, where neither country was a claimant, as well as how to address terrorist threats. He noted that terrorism was an issue of common concern and an enemy that must be faced together.

*"We'll talk about the South China Sea, we'll talk about terrorist threats. These are issues that we have to discuss together. We'll strengthen the good relationship we have [with Australia]. There are no other issues," *Ryamizard said on Thursday, as quoted by Antara news agency.

He went on to say that the *Australian Defense Minister, Marise Payne, had also invited him to visit military bases in Australia, such as a marine headquarters in Darwin, the Northern Territory. He noted that the move demonstrates the openness of each country's military.*

*Ryamizard further said he would discuss with Australia the issue of countries that had expressed support for an independent Papua, for them to not interfere. *

Further in the meeting, the minister said he would not refuse if Australia suggested a joint military exercise to ward off regional and global security threats.

The meeting on Friday would be the fourth occasion involving the four ministers of both countries since it was first initiated in 2010.

Foreign Ministry officials had previously said the ministers were set to discuss the strengthening of cooperation on strategic security issues between the two countries, including possible collaboration in cybersecurity. (liz/dmr)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/10/28/indonesia-australia-to-strengthen-military-ties.html


----------



## Kalazan

pr1v4t33r said:


> That fast. The news just surfaced, yet the plane is almost ready.
> 
> Indonesian SAR AS365N3+ Dauphin Helicopter ready for Acceptance flight test at PTDI Bandung



PTDI...sometimes bad sometimes good....
Still proud indonesia have this plane factory...re-re-restructure maybe a good option.


----------



## skyhigh88

Kalazan said:


> PTDI...sometimes bad sometimes good....
> Still proud indonesia have this plane factory...re-re-restructure maybe a good option.



Restructuring of PTDI has been long overdue.. The current president has been there since 2007.. They need fresh sets of people to take another angle to approach problems in this SOE..

I hope they can find a banker to run this company.. (berharap akan jadi seperti Jonan yang ditarik dari Citibank untuk merombak KAI) and get the sh*t in this company together before they start producing IFX

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## radialv

mandala said:


> C295 for the Indonesian Police ready for 1st Industrial Flight Test from PT DI. Credit to Hindawan H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMAqpWijzjY/


Base on tail number A2910..it seems like additional AF order..as far as i knows AF have 9 similiar aircraft in their inventory....imho


----------



## Kalazan

skyhigh88 said:


> Restructuring of PTDI has been long overdue.. The current president has been there since 2007.. They need fresh sets of people to take another angle to approach problems in this SOE..
> 
> I hope they can find a banker to run this company.. (berharap akan jadi seperti Jonan yang ditarik dari Citibank untuk merombak KAI) and get the sh*t in this company together before they start producing IFX



yes i gree with you..
so that i mean is more PTDI's peoples restructuring

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

*Defense World*
*Indonesia, Chile Interested In Buying India’s Air-Launched Version Of BrahMos Missile*
12:17 PM, October 27, 2016





Air Launched Brahmos missile Air Launched Brahmos missile

*Indonesia and Chile have shown interest in India’s air-launched version of BrahMos missile that will be tested in February next year.*

“The center (Indian government) had given clearance for identifying markets for the missile. *Chile and Indonesia had shown interest. Modalities were being worked out for marketing the missiles,” Raja Singh Thangadurai, Deputy Programme Director, BrahMos*, Defence Research and Laboratory, (DRDL), was quoted as saying by the Hindu Thursday.

Thangadurai said that the design and development of the air-launched version of the missile from the SU-30 MKI fighter of the Indian Air Force had almost been completed.

Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) had carried out modification of the fighter aircraft to carry the BrahMos supersonic cruise missile. *Work had been taken up with the Sukhoi design bureau, HAL and the IAF for interface requirements and installation of BrahMos on Su-30 MKI fighter. *The final stage preparation and fine-tuning of the air launch weapon system was in progress, he said.

Stating that the launcher modification had already been completed, Thangadurai said that dummy trial with instrumented drop from the SU-30 aircraft was carried out at Pokhran in Rajasthan a few weeks ago. The performance and the results were successful and highly encouraging. However, two more dummy drop trials would be carried out before launching the actual test. The dummy trials would be conducted in the weeks to come, Mr. Thangadurai said.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/17481/Indonesia__Chile_Interested_In_Buying_India___s_Air_Launched_Version_Of_BrahMos_Missile#.WBK6j_l96K4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

>>> Despite all the problems, lots of export customer looks quite satisfied. More export opportunities in the pipeline.

Hingga akhir tahun ini, PTDI menargetkan akan mengeksor pesawat untuk tiga negara, yaitu Thailand, Senegal, dan Filipina. Masing-masing dengan tipe pesawat yang berbeda._ 2 unit N212 untuk Thailand, 2 unit CN235 untuk Senegal, dan 6 unit NC212 untuk Filipina._

"Senegal ada dua lagi, order yang akan kita delivery di bulan Desember ini merupakan repeat order untuk pesawat CN235. Lalu Thailand 2 unit NC212, dan Filipina juga kalau bisa kita selesaikan settlement termination contract-nya, kita akan bisa dapatkan kontrak berikutnya, karena dalam perencanaannya mereka masih membutuhkan sekitar 6 pesawat lagi,"

readmore:_http://finance.detik.com/industri/d...uatan-ri-dipakai-thailand-senegal-hingga-arab_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

pr1v4t33r said:


> >>> Despite all the problems, lots of export customer looks satisfied.
> 
> Hingga akhir tahun ini, PTDI menargetkan akan mengeksor pesawat untuk tiga negara, yaitu Thailand, Senegal, dan Filipina. Masing-masing dengan tipe pesawat yang berbeda._ 2 unit N212 untuk Thailand, 2 unit CN235 untuk Senegal, dan 6 unit NC212 untuk Filipina._
> 
> "Senegal ada dua lagi, order yang akan kita delivery di bulan Desember ini merupakan repeat order untuk pesawat CN235. Lalu Thailand 2 unit NC212, dan Filipina juga kalau bisa kita selesaikan settlement termination contract-nya, kita akan bisa dapatkan kontrak berikutnya, karena dalam perencanaannya mereka masih membutuhkan sekitar 6 pesawat lagi,"
> 
> readmore:_http://finance.detik.com/industri/d...uatan-ri-dipakai-thailand-senegal-hingga-arab_



Lumayan juga nih kalau PAF ngambil sampai 6 unit.. 

Tp apa harus ikut tender lagi atau bisa lgnsung G to G? Soalnya PTDI masih blacklist sampai tahun dpn dan proses tender dsn juga sering gak jls


----------



## pr1v4t33r

skyhigh88 said:


> Lumayan juga nih kalau PAF ngambil sampai 6 unit..
> 
> Tp apa harus ikut tender lagi atau bisa lgnsung G to G? Soalnya PTDI masih blacklist sampai tahun dpn dan proses tender dsn juga sering gak jls



Klo blacklistnya bisa dicabut (nggak tau caranya gimana), mestinya ngga perlu tender lagi. Klo engga ya nunggu sampe tahun depan. Lagian ambil banyak order emang bisa selesai tepat waktu? Terus pesanan dalam negeri gmn nasibnya?


----------



## skyhigh88

pr1v4t33r said:


> Klo blacklistnya bisa dicabut (nggak tau caranya gimana), mestinya ngga perlu tender lagi. Klo engga ya nunggu sampe tahun depan. Lagian ambil banyak order emang bisa selesai tepat waktu? Terus pesanan dalam negeri gmn nasibnya?



Hahaha ujung2nya balik lg ke masalah inkompetensi manajemen ptdi... heran bgt ada PT yg punya banyak order tp malah rugi  manajemen gatot... mudah2an akan ada perubahan yg signifikan dalam wktu dekat setelah di cocor dpr


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia to launch 'Tank Boat' with amphibious capabilities*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Fri, October 28, 2016 | 12:14 pm

Advanced technology: Executives from state-owned weapons manufacturer PT Pindad escort President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo during a visit to the company’s headquarters to see its primary weapon system (Alutsista) technology in Bandung, West Java, on Jan. 12, 2015. (PINDAD/Exclusive)

State-owned land system and weapons maker PT Pindad is set to launch a new Indonesian-made weapon system that combines the capabilities of a tank and ship, dubbed the "Tank Boat", at the Indo Defense Expo in Jakarta on Nov. 2 to 5. 

The Defense Ministry's technology and defense industry director, Brig. Gen. Jan Pieter Ate, said the Tank Boat was a premier technology in the world today where it combined the land capabilities of a tank, as well as maneuverability in water as that of a ship.

"So it integrates combined combat maneuverability, and this is the first technology [of its kind] in the world. This is a product of Indonesia," Jan Pieter said on Wednesday, as quoted by _kompas.com_. 

The Tank Boat was 18 meters in length and required 12 people to operate, he further said. It could be used for beach-side military operations as it also could camouflage itself among the mangroves, he said, adding that the Tank Boat was also able to maneuver in water to a depth of 90 meters.

Jan Pieter said such a weapon system would be beneficial in archipelagic countries, such as Indonesia.

He conveyed that the government hoped to reduce dependency on imports, and as such continue its efforts to develop the domestic defense industry.

He further noted that utilizing domestic products would reduce state budget expenses, without compromising quality. 

"The government wants to be less dependent on products from abroad, and that the domestic industry fulfills [the country’s] defense needs. We’ll continue efforts to develop the domestic industry," he said. (liz/dmr)

The Jakarta Post


----------



## patu

CountStrike said:


> *Indonesia to launch 'Tank Boat' with amphibious capabilities*
> 
> News Desk
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta | Fri, October 28, 2016 | 12:14 pm
> 
> Advanced technology: Executives from state-owned weapons manufacturer PT Pindad escort President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo during a visit to the company’s headquarters to see its primary weapon system (Alutsista) technology in Bandung, West Java, on Jan. 12, 2015. (PINDAD/Exclusive)
> 
> State-owned land system and weapons maker PT Pindad is set to launch a new Indonesian-made weapon system that combines the capabilities of a tank and ship, dubbed the "Tank Boat", at the Indo Defense Expo in Jakarta on Nov. 2 to 5.
> 
> The Defense Ministry's technology and defense industry director, Brig. Gen. Jan Pieter Ate, said the Tank Boat was a premier technology in the world today where it combined the land capabilities of a tank, as well as maneuverability in water as that of a ship.
> 
> "So it integrates combined combat maneuverability, and this is the first technology [of its kind] in the world. This is a product of Indonesia," Jan Pieter said on Wednesday, as quoted by _kompas.com_.
> 
> The Tank Boat was 18 meters in length and required 12 people to operate, he further said. It could be used for beach-side military operations as it also could camouflage itself among the mangroves, he said, adding that the Tank Boat was also able to maneuver in water to a depth of 90 meters.
> 
> Jan Pieter said such a weapon system would be beneficial in archipelagic countries, such as Indonesia.
> 
> He conveyed that the government hoped to reduce dependency on imports, and as such continue its efforts to develop the domestic defense industry.
> 
> He further noted that utilizing domestic products would reduce state budget expenses, without compromising quality.
> 
> "The government wants to be less dependent on products from abroad, and that the domestic industry fulfills [the country’s] defense needs. We’ll continue efforts to develop the domestic industry," he said. (liz/dmr)
> 
> The Jakarta Post


Hope there will be a good news about the "Klewang" in near future.
Klewang dimanakah kau berada ? Rindu aku ingin jumpa.....He he he

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nametag

skyhigh88 said:


> Hahaha ujung2nya balik lg ke masalah inkompetensi manajemen ptdi... heran bgt ada PT yg punya banyak order tp malah rugi  manajemen gatot... mudah2an akan ada perubahan yg signifikan dalam wktu dekat setelah di cocor dpr



IMHO despite its problems, there has been a lot of progress at least since Dahlan took the helm of BUMN. especially when considering that at 2007 the company essentially closed down. they manage to survive and achieve what they are today. I'm hoping the problems nowadays could be resolved quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Lawmakers Agree on Military Involvement in Counterterror Operations

Lawmakers have agreed on the active involvement of soldiers in counterterror operations, the chairman of a special antiterrorism bill committee at the parliament said, despite controversy over the proposal. 






Seeking tougher action against alleged terrorists, the government-proposed bill allows military assistance to police in counterterrorism operations — allowable also by Indonesian Military (TNI) law.

Soldiers have been demanding a greater role in counterterror operations, a proposal police and human rights activists have vehemently opposed.

_After months of deliberation, House of Representatives lawmakers seem to have convinced themselves that soldiers are needed in counterterrorism operations. _

"That's not a matter for debate anymore, we need military involvement," Muhammad Syafi'i, chairman of a special committee at the parliament tasked with deliberating the revisions to the antiterrorism law, said on Thursday (20/10).

_Lawmakers are of the opinion that terrorism still poses the biggest threat to state sovereignty_, he added.

"The committee's members have agreed that soldiers should not be kept as an auxiliary force in counterterror operations anymore. Soldiers can be ordered to arrest alleged terrorists."

The move will not undermine the criminal justice system, as police and activists have warned, Syafi'i said, arguing that "the soldiers must always hand over the terrorists to police for investigation."

_Aside from military involvement, the antiterrorism bill also seeks longer period of arrest and detention for alleged terrorists, revocation of their citizenship and wiretapping without court permit. _

The government revised the antiterrorism law earlier this year, when concerns over terror threats mounted following attacks by Islamic State sympathizers that killed four people in Central Jakarta.

_http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/...ilitary-involvement-counterterror-operations/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai (GNR) 332

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyhigh88

*Cope West 17*
*Cope West 17 is the first fighter-focused exercise in 19 years involving the U.S. Marine Corps and Indonesian Air Force.*

MANADO, INDONESIA
10.27.2016
Photos by Lance Cpl. Aaron Henson
Marine Corps Air Station Iwakuni
*Dvidshub*

This fighter-focused, bilateral exercise between the U.S. Marine Corps and Indonesian Air Force is designed to enhance the readiness of combined interoperability between the two nations.

The squadron plans to complete their unit air-to-air training requirements, which focuses on basic fighter maneuvering, section engaged maneuvering, offensive anti-air warfare and active air defense versus the Indonesian Air Force to increase situational readiness, interoperability, knowledge and partnership between the U.S. and Indonesia.

The combined training offered by this exercise helps prepare the U.S. Marine Corps and Indonesia Air Force to work together in promoting a peaceful Indo-Asia-Pacific region while practicing close air support and air-to-air training that will enhance their to respond to contingencies throughout the region.






Two U.S. Marine Corps F/A-18D Hornets with Marine All-Weather Fighter Attack Squadron (VMFA (AW)) 225, taxi down the runway upon arrival to Sam Ratulangi International Airport, Indonesia, in preparation of exercise Cope West 17, Oct. 27, 2016.





U.S. Marine Corps Lt. Col. Stephen N. McClune, left, commanding officer, and Maj. Daniel P. Knutson, executive officer of Marine All-Weather Fighter Attack Squadron (VMFA (AW)) 225, wait to be disarmed upon arrival to Sam Ratulangi International Airport, Indonesia, in preparation of exercise Cope West 17, Oct. 27, 2016.





Sgt. Matthew Dailey, right, and Sgt. Zachary Wilde, left, ordnance technicians with Marine All-Weather Fighter Attack Squadron (VMFA (AW)) 225, disarm an F/A-18D Hornet with VMFA(AW) 225, upon its arrival at Sam Ratulangi International Airport, Indonesia





U.S. Marine Corps Lt. Col. Stephen N. McClune, bottom, commanding officer, and Maj. Daniel P. Knutson, executive officer of Marine All-Weather Fighter Attack Squadron (VMFA (AW)) 225, exit their F/A-18D Hornet upon arrival to Sam Ratulangi International Airport, Indonesia










U.S. Marine Corps F/A-18D Hornets with Marine All-Weather Fighter Attack Squadron (VMFA (AW)) 225, arrive at Sam Ratulangi International Airport, Indonesia, in preparation of exercise Cope West 17, Oct. 27, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyhigh88

*Cope West 17*
*MANADO, NORTH SULAWESI, INDONESIA*
10.28.2016
Photos by Lance Cpl. Aaron Henson
Marine Corps Air Station Iwakuni





A U.S. Air Force C-130H2 Hercules carrying cargo supporting U.S. Marines during exercise Cope West 17 taxis down the flight line upon arrival to Sam Ratulangi International Airport, Indonesia, Oct. 28, 2016.





U.S. Marine Corps Lance Cpl. Meagan Baker, a heavy equipment operator with Marine Wing Support Squadron (MWSS) 171, offloads cargo at Sam Ratulangi International Airport, Indonesia, in preparation of exercise Cope West 17.





U.S. Marine Corps Cpl. Aaren Degracia, embarkation chief with Marine Wing Support Squadron (MWSS) 171, guides Lance Cpl. Meagan Baker, a heavy equipment operator with MWSS-171, while offloading cargo at Sam Ratulangi International Airport, Indonesia, in preparation of exercise Cope West 17, Oct. 28, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyhigh88

*TNI AL (Navy) Bell 412EP during*
*Pacific Partnership 2016*
*PADANG, INDONESIA*
August 2016
Photos by Sgt. Brittney Vella
Joint Combat Camera Center





Padang Cement Rescue Team members move a patient to an Indonesian Bell 412 helicopter during a Pacific Partnership 2016 search and rescue field training exercise in Padang, Indonesia, Aug. 29, 2016.





Tentara Nasional Indonesia service members move a patient from an Indonesian Bell 412 helicopter during a Pacific Partnership 2016 search and rescue field training exercise in Padang, Indonesia, Aug. 29, 2016.





Tentara Nasional Indonesia personnel load a simulated casualty aboard an Indonesian Bell 412 helicopter during a Pacific Partnership 2016 mass casualty drill rehearsal.





Tentara Nasional Indonesia personnel move a simulated casualty towards an Indonesian Bell 412 helicopter during a rehearsal for a Pacific Partnership 2016 mass casualty drill at Imam Bonjol soccer field.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

*USNS Mercy (T-AH 19) during *
*Pacific Partnership 2016 Indonesia*
PADANG, INDONESIA
08.29.2016
Courtesy Photos
Joint Combat Camera Center















U.S. Navy hospital ship USNS Mercy (T-AH 19) sits anchored off the coast of Padang, during Pacific Partnership 2016's fifth and final mission stop in Padang, Indonesia, Aug. 29, 2016.





Participants listen to a speaker during a Pacific Partnership 2016 prehospital subject matter expert exchange aboard hospital ship USNS Mercy (T-AH 19).





Maj. Gen. Ben Yura Rimba (second from left), Surgeon General, Tentara Nasional Indonesia, speaks with Commodore Andrew Robertson (right), Royal Australian Navy, prior to a Pacific Partnership 2016 prehospital subject matter expert exchange aboard hospital ship USNS Mercy (T-AH 19).





Medical Treatment Facility, USNS Mercy (T-AH 19), Command Master Chief Dedrick Walker, from England, Arkansas, takes a selfie with Tentara Nasional Indonesia service members prior to a Pacific Partnership 2016 prehospital subject matter expert exchange aboard Mercy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

*The military industry of Russia attends the biggest arms fair in Indonesia*

MILITARY INDUSTRY 10/27/2016 16:22 

MOSCOW (Sputnik) - A dozen Russian companies will attend the international exhibition Indo Defence which will host the capital of Indonesia between 2 and 5 November. "Bring their samples twenty companies in the sector, including Rosoboronexport (the largest exporter of weapons) and Rostec" said the Russian military agency for technical cooperation (FSVTS) in a statement. 

*Russian industry will expose the fighter Su-35, the helicopter Ka-52 tank T-90S, the battle tank BMP-3M, the Buk-M2E missile, a submarine diesel, a patrol vessel, among others, with a total of 405 samples. 

The Russian delegation at the head of the deputy head of the FSVTS Mikhail Petujov hold talks with officials of the Indonesian Ministry of Defense and security forces.*

Is expected to Indonesian President Joko Widodo, inaugurated the event held annually since 2004.

https://mundo.sputniknews.com/industriamilitar/201610271064414623-indonesia-rusia-defensa/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yuyukangkang

[QUOTE *Menhan: Malaysia Beli Kapal Tempur di Indonesia*
_*Sewaktu saya di Hawaii kemarin, Menhan Malaysia seharusnya dia mau beli kapal tempur di Perancis. Lalu kita ngomong-ngomong, akhirnya beli di Indonesia saja," *_[/QUOTE]
I presume not gowind class? ... more likes Philippines Strategic Sea Lift/LPD. 

Cheers ...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Yuyukangkang said:


> more likes Philippines Strategic Sea Lift/LPD.



Highly possibly, if we look at the picture used for the illustration.






Yet, China also offer their LPD. Would be a tough competition.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indo Defence 2016: Indonesian marines build up




New tropicalised variants of the BTR-4M 8x8 armoured vehicles are due to be received this year by the Indonesian Marine Corp (Korps Marinir) from Ukraine.

This will add to the formation’s amphibious vehicles such as the 54 BMP-3F IFVs in its inventory (as seen above) and other armoured units.

In an archipelagic nation of 13,000 plus islands, the marine corps plays an important role in defending Indonesia. Under navy authority, the corps is composed of two groups (three battalions each) and one independent brigade totalling 20,000 personnel.

Some of the new BTR-4M vehicles will feature a Parus remote-controlled overhead weapon station equipped with a 30mm ZTM-1 cannon, 30mm automatic grenade launcher and 7.62mm machine gun.

Other BTR-4Ms possess a simple turret mounting a 12.7mm machine gun. Indonesia’s order was for 55 amphibious vehicles, which will replace the elderly BTR-50 and supplement the BTR-80A, since most of the latter are used in Lebanon for peacekeeping.

Additionally, the marines conducted field tests of its new RM-70 Vampir MRL system on 10 June. Indonesian marines received eight new units from the Czech Republic midyear to equip two MRL batteries.

In June-July, marine personnel received training on this new equipment that fires 122mm rockets. The RM-70 Vampir is an upgrade of the standard RM-70, with modernisation work conducted by Czech company Excalibur Army.

The rocket launcher is mounted on a Tatra T 815-7 8x8 chassis. Operated by a four-man crew, the launchers are interconnected with a digital fire control system. Vehicles are ready to fire within 2.5 minutes of arriving at a firing point, and the ready-to-fire pod of 40 rockets can be fired singly or in salvoes. The truck also carries a second rack of 40 rockets that can be manually reloaded within a minute.

Indonesia is producing R-HAN 122B rockets locally, with successful testing of an improved version occurring in August 2015. This rocket type was developed by a consortium from Dahana, Dirgantara and Pindad, as well as various government agencies.

The R-HAN 122B is 2.81m long, powered by a hydroxylammonium nitrate rocket motor with a burn time of three seconds. This gives a 30.5km range for the rocket, which has a 15kg warhead.

Along with the MRLs, Indonesia received one battalion command vehicle, two ammunition resupply vehicles, a recovery vehicle and fuel tanker. Also part of the contract were two Alligator 4x4 armoured vehicles and a Tatrapan T 815 6x6 APC from Slovak manufacturer Kerametal. Indonesia obtained nine second-hand, older-generation RM-70s from the Czech Republic in 2003, so the military is already familiar with the system.

The Indonesian Marine Corps is also inducting a new air defence system from China. The single system purchased from Norinco includes four Type 90 twin 35mm towed antiaircraft guns, an AF902 air defence fire control radar and four mobile power supply units.

The first test-firing of the system against UAVs occurred on 12 August after delivery occurred in July. Further orders could follow.

_https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/landwarfareintl/indo-defence-2016-indonesian-marines-build/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/17...Russian_Su_35_in_Indonesian_Fighter_Jet_Race_

http://indonesia.rbth.com/news/2016/10/28/indonesia-kemungkinan-batalkan-pembelian-su-35_643109

From what was considered a done deal in favour of the Russian Su-35, the Indonesian military has opened up the fighter procurement to a three-way contest. The Su-35 was close to a deal till the second quarter of this year *but price and transfer of technology (TOT) for local production were believed to be sticking points which made Indonesia invite two more contenders to give their offers.*

The government of President Jokowi has made it a policy *to buy defence equipment only if there is transfer of technology and joint production.* A Russian source had told defenseworld.net during the Singapore Air Show earlier this year that the Indonesian potential order for 8-12 planes was too small for joint production and TOT.

Saab is preparing a high visibility campaign at the 2016 Indo-Defence show with a cockpit simulator of its Gripen aircraft on display in Jakarta next week. Saab campaign director Magnus Hagman told journalists in Jakarta on earlier this week that the Gripen simulator will be featured at the company's booth.

Magnus was quoted by the Jakarta Post newspaper as claiming that the Gripen's operational costs amount to just $4,700 per hour, which is 10 times cheaper than for the Sukhoi SU-35.

Saab has offered local production of the Gripen and training for Indonesian aeronautics firms in integrating the fighter, which hopefully will ensure national competence in supporting the Indonesian Fighter Experiment (IF-X) program.

Ohhh yeeaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> http://www.defenseworld.net/news/17...Russian_Su_35_in_Indonesian_Fighter_Jet_Race_
> 
> http://indonesia.rbth.com/news/2016/10/28/indonesia-kemungkinan-batalkan-pembelian-su-35_643109
> 
> Saab has offered local production of the Gripen and training for Indonesian aeronautic_*s firms in integrating the fighter, which hopefully will ensure*_ national competence in supporting the Indonesian Fighter Experiment (IF-X) program.
> 
> Ohhh yeeaa
> 
> View attachment 347059



hopefully, such ambiguous words


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Ribet. Ambil gripen juga tanggung. Mending kejar kuantitas dulu ambil F-16 gurun (750 juta dapet 2 ska) + FA-50 (420 juta dapet 1 ska). Harga 11/12 dapet 3 ska.

TOT fokusin untuk KFX/IFX.


----------



## Nike

Dah semoga akan pula 

Its a shame

Dah semoga akan pula 

Its a shame


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> You're right, looks like that part isn't quite accurate.
> 
> Jumlah armada polisi air dan udara terdiri dari 54 unit kendaraan dari berbagai jenis yang terdiri dari:
> 
> 15 unit NBO-105
> 18 unit Enstrom 480B
> 10 unit PZL W-3 Sokol
> 1 unit NBell-412
> 1 unit NBell-206
> 2 unit NC-212-200
> 4 unit PZL M28 Skytruck
> 2 unit Beechraft 1900D
> 1 unit Beechraft 18CH
> 12 unit MI-2
> 2 unit Eurocopter AS365(heli)
> 2 unit Diamond DA40 (pesawat latih)
> 1 unit Fokker 50
> _https://id.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polisi_Air_dan_Udara_







Skytruck




C-212

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> Not mean to belittle their achievements, but this thing look like this one, something which had been invented more than 70 years ago.....
> 
> View attachment 346880


Yeah, but such technologies are still needed by many Regional Commands that have to cover broad areas with swamp, rivers, and alike. Considering it's still in a prototype form, I think it will be a good product. Efficient for litteral island hopping.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Komodo 4x4





3rd Regiment Pelopor, Mobile Brigade, Indonesian National Police





Aw, Shoot! Tank Boat prototype displayed using 120 mm High Pressure gun

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> Aw, Shoot! Tank Boat prototype displayed using 120 mm High Pressure gun
> View attachment 347165



Oooohh... Boy..!!

Riverbank Fire Support missions are going to be real mean!!


----------



## faries

http://instidy.com/angkasa.id/p/1370814584281113502_1521980960





















*Skymaster Large Hawk 1/3.75 at FL Jets 2016 Lakeland FL.
BAe Hawk Mk.53 jet RC with IAF roundle. Serious and expensive hobby. US$ 2.195 each. 

http://www.skymasterjet.com/index2.htm*

Private company much better in making something beauty...My dumb opinion, LAPAN need boost their reasearch on UAV with help of foreign private company and engage LEN to make control system or much higher dream: combat management system for it. Dont need too serious. 

Gaming room:










http://www.kaskus.co.id/thread/581062c056e6af1f778b456a/zhuhai-airshow-2016/


----------



## mandala

Rheinmetall is offering Indonesia the Marder Medium Tank RI with the new Leonardo HITFACT II turret.

http://www.monch.com/mpg/news/14-land/163-indo-defence-2016-rheinmetall-s-competencies.html

*INDO DEFENCE 2016: RHEINMETALL'S VEHICLE COMPETENCIES*

Rheinmetall's comprehensive expertise here ranges from the development of new vehicles – like the new LYNX family unveiled at Eurosatory 2016 – to modernisation and combat improvement programmes.

At Indo Defence 2016, Rheinmetall is showcasing a demonstrator of a 105mm medium battle tank. The vehicle is *based on the combat-proven MARDER 1 chassis already fielded by the Indonesian Army,* equipped with a modern HITFACT II turret from Leonardo(ex-Oto Melara).

Rheinmetall is currently carrying out a*combat performance upgrade of the LEOPARD 2 A4 main battle tank on behalf of the Indonesian Armed Forces.*Depending on which of the two different versions of the tank – the LEOPARD 2A4+ or LEOPARD 2 RI (Republic of Indonesia) – the modernisation programme includes a climate control system (2A4+ and RI), improved ballistic protection, conversion from a hydraulic to an electric turret drive, an auxiliary power unit, and installation of a reversing camera (RI). In addition, Rheinmetall is also *enhancing the 120mm smoothbore gun in the RI configuration with a programming kit*that will enable it to fire Rheinmetall’s new programmable DM11 multipurpose round.

Furthermore on show in Jakarta is the new network-capable Rheinmetall Oerlikon REVOLVER Gun Mk 2, which features AHEAD technology with programmable airburst ammunition. Rheinmetall is also presenting its battle management system and X-TAR3D radar. 

As mentioned above, Rheinmetall is showcasing a demonstrator of a *105mm medium battle tank based on a modified MARDER 1 chassis*. While the demonstrator is equipped with the 105mm HITFACT I turret, the new*MARDER Medium Tank RI* (Republic of Indonesia) offered to the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) features a new Leonardo HITFACT II turret, with a 105mm/L52 gun as main armament.

Both the MARDER 1 chassis and the HITFACT II turret are proven, previously fielded, well-supported subsystems. The new MARDER Medium Tank RI will be equipped with an electrically stabilised three-man turret which can fire any standard NATO 105mm round. The commander and gunner each have their own independent day and night sighting systems with laser rangefinders, providing a hunter/killer capability for the crew. The commander and gunner are both able to operate the main and secondary armament, which can be reloaded from the safety of the fighting compartment. Due to its high mobility the MARDER Medium Tank RI can be deployed together with the LEOPARD 2 main battle tank or in support of other armoured fighting vehicles.

Thanks to its lighter weight, it provides the tactical versatility vital for dominating current and future battlefields and other scenarios, e.g. urban warfare. In 2012, the Ministry of Defence in Jakarta contracted with Rheinmetall to supply the Indonesian Army with tracked armoured vehicles, logistical support and ammunition. Besides 103 Leopard 2 MBTs, *Rheinmetall is supplying Indonesia with 42 upgraded MARDER 1A3 infantry fighting vehicles, 11 armoured recovery and combat engineering vehicles, together with the accompanying documentation, training resources and logistical services*. The order also encompasses an initial supply of practice and service ammunition.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

>>> They offer the same concept like 2 years ago, Marder Medium MBT. This could become an exit plan if PINDAD's medium tank project failed.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CountStrike

*National scene: RI to launch amphibious ‘Tank Boat’*

The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Sat, October 29 2016 | 07:44 am


State-owned defense contractor PT Pindad is set to launch a new Indonesian-made weapon system that combines the capabilities of a tank and a ship, dubbed the “Tank Boat”, at the Indo Defense Expo in Jakarta on Nov. 2-5. 

The Defense Ministry’s technology and defense industry director, Brig. Gen. Jan Pieter Ate, said the Tank Boat was an advanced piece of technology combining the land capabilities of a tank, as well as the maneuverability in water of a ship.

“So it integrates combined combat maneuverability, and this is the first technology [of its kind] in the world. This is a product of Indonesia,” Jan Pieter said on Wednesday, as quoted by _kompas.com. _

The Tank Boat is 18 meters in length and has a crew of 12, he added. It could be used for coastal military operations as it could camouflage itself among mangroves, he said, adding that the Tank Boat was also able to maneuver in water to a depth of 90 meters.

Jan Pieter said the weapon system would be beneficial in archipelagic countries, such as Indonesia. He pointed out that the government hoped to reduce dependency on imports, and as such it would continue its efforts to develop the domestic defense industry.

He said utilizing locally made products would reduce state budget expenses, without compromising quality. “The government wants to become less dependent on products from abroad and for the domestic industry to fulfill [the country’s] defense needs. We’ll continue efforts to develop the domestic industry,” he said.

The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Aerospace racing to complete the handover of 11 units helicopter this year

“Total ada 11 helikopter yang mau kita serahkan tahun ini kepada _customer_. Ini ada yang tinggal tunggu senjata, ada yang sudah siap, ada juga beberapa yang sedang dalam instalasi kelengkapan _optional _saja” ujarnya (28/10/2016).
_http://angkasa.co.id/info/penerbangan/hanggar-penuh-pt-di-kebut-serah-terima-helikopter/ _






_VIdeo: https://instagram.fjkt1-1.fna.fbcdn...684_649222778579664_7372431648438091776_n.mp4_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

"Satu dari dua unit _Super Puma _akan diserahkan tahun ini kepada TNI AU dan satu unit sisanya adalah pesanan sebuah maskapai carter *asal Belgia."

baru tahu kalo kita ekspor heli ke Belgia*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Medium battle tank offered by Rheinmetall : chasis Marder 1, turret Hitfact II

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indo Defence 2016.

A new armored vehicles prototype: Turangga APC. Made in Surabaya. Built from a Ford F550 chassis & engine. Credit to Raden Achmad Haryadi.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BMJT-3rjQ-S/

X18 Tank Boat Prototype. Credit to Deki Yasnova.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BMIiuOLDLi4/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GraveDigger388

mandala said:


> Indo Defence 2016.
> 
> A new armored vehicles prototype: Turangga APC. Made in Surabaya. Built from a Ford F550 chassis & engine. Credit to Raden Achmad Haryadi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMJT-3rjQ-S/
> /



Holy god!! What kinda private company made this beast?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

GraveDigger388 said:


> Holy god!! What kinda private company made this beast?


From the sticker and logo on the windshield looks like the company is Tugasanda.

http://tugasanda.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

mandala said:


> From the sticker and logo on the windshield looks like the company is Tugas Anda.
> 
> http://tugasanda.com/


A bit of unrealistic wish but...

I hope this thing will eventually see the light of the day as a part of our Armed Forces...

Or....

Make it into one of a hella cool basis for vigorous looking, genuinely made civilian SUV..


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mandala said:


> From the sticker and logo on the windshield looks like the company is Tugas Anda.



What kind of name is that


----------



## mandala

pr1v4t33r said:


> What kind of name is that


LOL. Should have written Tugasanda.


----------



## Kalazan

pr1v4t33r said:


> What kind of name is that



been mentioned...Turangga...mean horse or kuda in sancrit
it should be strong and run fast.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kalazan said:


> been mentioned...Turangga...mean horse or kuda in sancrit
> it should be strong and run fast.



eerr.. i was talking about _"TugasAnda"_ or literally translated as _"YourTask"_ in english. This is such a wierd and unusual name for company brand. __

Tank Boat taking its final shape





Busy time for PINDAD









SBS light tracked armored vehicle at the background, ready for the show





Being readied for Indo Defence 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Kalazan

pr1v4t33r said:


> eerr.. i was talking about _"TugasAnda"_ or literally translated as _"MyTask"_ in english. This is such a wierd and unusual name for company brand. _ _


 

oh i isee...
i think its been known as...the name of a car body workshop company that produce public passenger car. seem they expand to produce military product.
Ohya there is one similar name company...TugasKita...



pr1v4t33r said:


> Busy time for PINDAD
> View attachment 347521
> 
> View attachment 347515



Seems we will have many short range air defense komodos.
On the right column are like to be mistral platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

pr1v4t33r said:


> Medium battle tank offered by Rheinmetall : chasis Marder 1, turret Hitfact II



Looks Good what about your project which is going on with Turkey ??


----------



## CountStrike

*Gaya Diplomasi PWI, Lagu Arirang di Korea Aerospace Industries*
Oleh Atal S Depari30 Oktober 2016 01:11 WIB
SUASANA sontak hening ketika Ramon Damora, sastrawan muda pers Indonesia, tiba-tiba mendendangkan lagu Arirang. Tanpa diminta apalagi diiringi musik, lagu rakyat Korea Selatan (Korsel) itu mengalir liar di seluruh sudut salah satu ruangan Korea Aerospace Industries, Ltd, Selasa (26/10).

Puluhan orang hadirin hanyut terbuai. Sesekali Lee, Dong Shin, Executive Presiden & General Manager Government Program Division KAI menoleh pelan ke belakang untuk melihat dengan jelas siapa gerangan pria duduk santai yang berdendang itu.

Ramon, Ketua PWI Kepri, adalah bagian dari 13 orang rombongan Persatuan Wartawan Indonesia (PWI) Pusat yang selalu menghidupkan suasana kunjungan ke sejumlah tempat strategis di Korea, 20-27 Oktober, atas undangan Journalist Association of Korea (JAK).

Suara Ramon, yang pasti, jauh di bawah standar lengkingan Jang Sa-ik, sang pencipta dan penyanyi kondang Korsel. Juga tidak ada apa-apanya untuk menyandingkannya dengan cengkok merdu suara Song Sohee, penyanyi wanita hebat Korsel.

Tapi dendangan Ramon terasa amat kental untuk lebih merajut suasana keakraban. Begitu Ramon mengakhiri bait-bait lagu singkat Arirang, dengan bersemangat Lee, Dong Shin dan pentolan KAI pun memecah keheningan untuk kembali tos-tosan secara bergantian dengan rombongan PWI Pusat.

Selain Ramon, di sana ada Teguh Sentosa, Ketua Bidang Luar Negeri PWI Pusat, Agus Sudibyo (PWI Pusat), Tarmilin Usman (Ketua PWI Aceh), Basyir Basar (PWI Sumbar), Mursid Sonsang (Jambi), Jacky Abdullah (Bengkulu), Firdaus (Banten), Mirza Zulhadi (Jabar), Amir Mahmud (Jateng), Dwikora Putra (Bali), dan Endro S Efendi (Kaltim).

Suasana keakraban itu membuat Jung Kyu-sung, Presiden JAK, tanpa ragu juga kembali membuka lembaran pembicaraan tentang poligami di Indonesia. Jung Kyu-sung, bahkan Lee, Dong Shin ngakak dengan roman tertarik mendengar penjelasan runtun Firdaus, Ketua PWI Banten.

Di Korea, doktrinnya istri memang satu, tapi selingkuhan boleh tanpa batas. Mendengar poligami, Sang Choiau pun seakan tidak sabar lagi segera terbang ke Jakarta untuk job utamanya mengawal pameran produk pesawat tempur Korsel dalam Indo Defence 2016 yang akan berlangsung, 2-5 Novemer.

Keakraban sesungguhnya sudah terbentuk sejak kehadiran kami pertama di Seoul sampai tiba di kawasan industri pesawat tempur Korsel di Sacheon, Provinsi Geyongsang Selatan itu. Kami bebas menyaksikan seluruh proses pembuatan fisik pesawat dari jenis helikopter sampai jet tempur.

*Kami juga difasilitasi untuk bercengkrama dengan Gatot Pribadi Mulia, leader 90 orang teknisi PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) yang tengah berada KAI untuk merancang pembuatan pesawat tempur KFX/IFX generasi 4.5, kerja sama Indonesia dengan Korsel, yang memiliki kemampuan di atas F16, generasi 4.*

Sharing cost antara Indonesia dan Korsel dalam pembuatan pesawat itu 20:80 persen. Tapi untuk transfer knowledge dari pengembangan, Indonesia mendapat 100 persen.

Hingga dua tahun pertama, PTDI akan belajar teknologi dan culture development Korsel, salah satunya dengan mengirim total 200-300 teknisi Indonesia secara bertahap ke Negeri Ginseng itu.

“Kami terus mempelajari teknik pengembangan pesawat tempur itu. Pengalaman kami selama ini lebih fokus pada pesawat sipil,” tutur Gatot, didampingi sekitar 20 teknisi muda dan senior dari PTDI di KAI.

Sebuah pengalaman yang amat berharga bagi teknisi PTDI mengingat tidak semua Negara menerima tenaga asing di industri strategis semacam pesawat tempur. “Di Amerika, sekalipun sudah mendapat green card, tidak bisa bekerja di pabrik pesawat tempur,” kata Gatot.

Kerja sama Indonesia dengan Korsel merupakan rintisan yang membanggakan. Sebuah lompatan besar untuk membawa Indonesia kelak tidak lagi selalu bertindak sebagai pembeli, melainkan berharap menjadi produsen industri pesawat tempur.

Dan, lagu Arirang masih mengiang sampai saat ini dari ruangan perjamuan makan malam di KAI. Ada yang menerjemahkan Ari berarti indah, rang bermakna cantik.

Semoga gaya diplomasi rombongan PWI dengan lantunan lagu Arirang mampu menambah energi persahabatan yang lebih indah dan lebih cantik antara Indonesia dan Korsel menyambut kelahirkan dahsayatnya pesawat tempur KFX/IFX tahun 2025. ***
http://m.suarakarya.id/2016/10/30/gaya-diplomasi-pwi-lagu-arirang-di-korea-aerospace-industries

Another Story from IF-X Project..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Update from Natuna






Buffel and Leopard collaboration

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Tank boat mockup 1:20

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pr1v4t33r said:


> eerr.. i was talking about _"TugasAnda"_ or literally translated as _"YourTask"_ in english. This is such a wierd and unusual name for company brand. __
> 
> 
> Being readied for Indo Defence 2016
> View attachment 347542



what is that black vehicle>


----------



## mandala

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> what is that black vehicle>


It is a P6 ATAV (All Terrain Assault Vehicle). Credit to skyshieldstwo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

mandala said:


> It is a P6 ATAV (All Terrain Assault Vehicle). Credit to skyshieldstwo.



Does it have a civilian version?


----------



## mandala

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Does it have a civilian version?


AFAIK...i don't think there is a civilian version.

Another pic. Credit to skyshieldstwo.


----------



## faries

Eurostar 3000, military communication satellite platform for TNI made by Airbus Defence and Space (ADS).

http://www.indomiliter.com/eurostar-e3000-platform-satelit-komunikasi-untuk-militer-indonesia/


















India-Indonesia - 3rd phase of 28th India-Indonesia Coordinated Patrol (CORPAT) and 2nd Bilateral Exercise 10-27 Oct 16 in the Andaman Sea.

https://www.facebook.com/7622574837...097633279345/1234097179946057/?type=3&theater






VBSS Team from the Indonesian & Indian Navy during CORPAT exercise 2016 in Andaman Sea.
https://www.facebook.com/7622574837...257483796698/1234099813279127/?type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

Exercise Rajawali Ausindo 16 took place at RAAF Base Richmond from 24-28 October 2016, involving cooperative airlift missions flown between the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Udara, or TNI-AU).

https://www.facebook.com/7622574837...316239924151/1234316056590836/?type=3&theater



Old photo. Air dropping from OV-10 Bronco Aircraft. Credit to Udin Konidin.
















https://www.facebook.com/lembagakeris/photos/pcb.976621159112894/976620909112919/?type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New PC-40 patrol boat built by PT. Karimun Anugrah Sejati, KRI 861 ready to be launched. 
_By looking at the hull number, we know that at least there're 13 PC-40/43 (KCR-40 derivative) patrol boat that will/already enter service._

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## mandala

A convoy of Indonesian Army Caesar 155mm SPHs in Natuna. Credit to basriarseda.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BMJTTMMAI4G/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Launching of KRI Lepu (861) at Karimun Anugrah Sejati Shipyard



















More patrol boats for Indonesian Sea and Coast Guard (KPLP) also being built at Karimun Anugrah Sejati shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> New PC-40 patrol boat built by PT. Karimun Anugrah Sejati, KRI 861 ready to be launched.
> _By looking at the hull number, we know that at least there're 13 PC-40/43 (KCR-40 derivative) patrol boat that will/already enter service._
> 
> View attachment 347670


Another good news!


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Another good news!


end of year, there're lot of good news 

Berangkat menuju Indo Defence 2016





Bushmaster ada logonya PINDAD. Nambah armor.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## mandala

^^ Looks like the Bushmaster vehicles have a new look with a new front windshield design, circular side windows and a new front grill with Pindad's name on it. Is Pindad licensing the Bushmaster?

TNI-AD Bushmaster on display during IIMS 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## afiq0110

Judging by the picture.. there is probably a rcws turret at the top of the bushmaster... covered in white rug


----------



## Nike

*President orders forces to stay alert for November 4 rally*
Senin, 31 Oktober 2016 16:29 WIB | 401 Views





President Joko Widodo (Jokowi). (ANTARA/Widodo S. Jusuf/P003)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has ordered the security forces to stay alert and work professionally to anticipate a protest rally to be staged on November 4, 2016.

After attending the commemoration of World Saving Day 2016, at the Jakarta Convention Center here on Monday, Jokowi said that demonstration is a democratic right of citizens, but they do not have the right to impose their will or create damages.

A number of Islamic organizations have planned to stage a big rally on November 4 against Jakarta Governor Basuki Tjahaja Purnama (Ahok) who they accused of blasphemy and insulting the Koran.

Jokowi said the government would guarantee the right to free speech, but it would also give priority to public order and security.

"I have ordered the security forces to stay alert and perform their duties in a professional manner to overcome any anarchy perpetrated by any one," the president remarked.

Earlier on Sunday, National Police Chief General Tito Karnavian urged the people not to be easily provoked with regard to the Islamic mass organizations planned demonstration.

Karnavian explained that the rally could be exploited by certain elements for political purposes ahead of the Jakarta gubernatorial election next February.

"Do not be easily provoked or involve in violence. Please do not be anarchic," he said, expressing hope that the demonstrators would carry out the rally peacefully.
(Uu.O001/INE/KR-BSR)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107483/president-orders-forces-to-stay-alert-for-november-4-rally


----------



## mandala

*



*

^^ So it has been confirmed.

*Australia, Indonesia to jointly develop an armoured vehicle*

*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
31 October 2016






Australia and Indonesia are looking to co-develop a vehicle based on the Thales Bushmaster. Source: IHS/Patrick Allen

Australia and Indonesia have signed an agreement to expand defence industrial collaboration with a view to jointly developing an armoured vehicle, the two countries said on 28 October.

In a joint statement the two said the accord would result in the co-development of a platform, based on Thales Australia's Bushmaster multirole protected vehicle design, which will be customised for Indonesian military requirements.

Work under the agreement, which was signed in Jakarta during the two countries' fourth 2+2 foreign and defence ministers dialogue, will feature "leading Indonesian and Australian defence industry members", the statement said.

Thales Australia is expected to collaborate with PT Pindad, Indonesia's state-owned land systems specialist, although the two companies have not yet outlined the details.

In addition to the armoured vehicle project, Australia and Indonesia agreed to "elevate" security collaboration in the cyber-security area "through strengthening co-operation on capacity building".

Furthermore, Indonesian Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu confirmed that the two countries have agreed in principle to conduct joint patrols in the eastern South China Sea in the near future to boost maritime security.

http://www.janes.com/article/65037/australia-indonesia-to-jointly-develop-an-armoured-vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nike

Russian warship to join Indodefense expo, credit to ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gondes

mandala said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> ^^ So it has been confirmed.
> 
> *Australia, Indonesia to jointly develop an armoured vehicle*
> 
> *Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
> 31 October 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia and Indonesia are looking to co-develop a vehicle based on the Thales Bushmaster. Source: IHS/Patrick Allen
> 
> Australia and Indonesia have signed an agreement to expand defence industrial collaboration with a view to jointly developing an armoured vehicle, the two countries said on 28 October.
> 
> In a joint statement the two said the accord would result in the co-development of a platform, based on Thales Australia's Bushmaster multirole protected vehicle design, which will be customised for Indonesian military requirements.
> 
> Work under the agreement, which was signed in Jakarta during the two countries' fourth 2+2 foreign and defence ministers dialogue, will feature "leading Indonesian and Australian defence industry members", the statement said.
> 
> Thales Australia is expected to collaborate with PT Pindad, Indonesia's state-owned land systems specialist, although the two companies have not yet outlined the details.
> 
> In addition to the armoured vehicle project, Australia and Indonesia agreed to "elevate" security collaboration in the cyber-security area "through strengthening co-operation on capacity building".
> 
> Furthermore, Indonesian Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu confirmed that the two countries have agreed in principle to conduct joint patrols in the eastern South China Sea in the near future to boost maritime security.
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/65037/australia-indonesia-to-jointly-develop-an-armoured-vehicle


Wow...in the next 2 or 3 years...the real deal of mechanized army could be a reality...steels all over the place...anoa, komodo, serpha, leopard 2a4 and RI, marders, badak, medium tanks, caesars, scorpions, amx13, m113, bushmaster, alvis, tarantula, astros, commando, cassphir, VAB, M109A4...this is only talking about land systems..not yet mentioning army aviation, other howitzers, etc... Nice ! 

My question is..how do we mobilize all of this once emergency occurs...we need good transporters and logistics...


----------



## Nike

gondes said:


> Wow...in the next 2 or 3 years...the real deal of mechanized army could be a reality...steels all over the place...anoa, komodo, serpha, leopard 2a4 and RI, marders, badak, medium tanks, caesars, scorpions, amx13, m113, bushmaster, alvis, tarantula, astros, commando, cassphir, VAB, M109A4...this is only talking about land systems..not yet mentioning army aviation, other howitzers, etc... Nice !
> 
> My question is..how do we mobilize all of this once emergency occurs...we need good transporters and logistics...



that's why Indonesian Armed Forces focusing on transport ships among other priorities....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

madokafc said:


> that's why Indonesian Armed Forces focusing on transport ships among other priorities....


Yes..that means also we need more and better docks to land them..and in faster but expensive way..by air..we need big transport aircraft and the dropping systems..C7 Galaxy could be better...if we can afford it..

Oh..don't forget about trucks...we need a lot of trucks...

The fuel? nahhh...this is the upmost important...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

mandala said:


> A convoy of Indonesian Army Caesar 155mm SPHs in Natuna. Credit to basriarseda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMJTTMMAI4G/


nice to see this.. btw... there is any news about new caesar program...? and how about paladin howitzer from belgium


----------



## kaka404

gondes said:


> Yes..that means also we need more and better docks to land them..and in faster but expensive way..by air..we need big transport aircraft and the dropping systems..C7 Galaxy could be better...if we can afford it..
> 
> Oh..don't forget about trucks...we need a lot of trucks...
> 
> The fuel? nahhh...this is the upmost important...



all of which are within the gov's focus.
new docks + sea toll are being developed..





thousand of trucks for the army
http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2013/04/kemhan-dan-isuzu-bahas-pengadaan-truk.html

the airforce are window shopping for new transport aircrafts
http://www.militerhankam.com/2015/07/tni-au-incar-pesawat-angkut-kelas-berat.html

pertamina expanding their downstream industries in indonesia and expanding their upstream industries overseas

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

#indodefense #expo

@IMF

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Pihak PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) menargetkan helikopter _Cougar _akan diserahkan paling telat akhir tahun ini.

Seperti rencana awal, TNI AU membukukan total 6 unit helikopter _Cougar _untuk beroperasi di bawah komando Skadron 8 Lanud Atang Sendjaja Bogor, Jawa Barat.

www.angkasa.co.id/galeri/foto/helikopter-cougar-tni-au-rampung-dirakit-ini-penampakannya/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gondes

anas_nurhafidz said:


> #indodefense #expo
> 
> @IMF
> 
> View attachment 347908
> 
> 
> View attachment 347922
> 
> View attachment 347924





anas_nurhafidz said:


> #indodefense #expo
> 
> @IMF
> 
> View attachment 347908



Medium tank kah? made by pindad?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

gondes said:


> Medium tank kah? made by pindad?



Marder tank kyknya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Sneak peek of Turkish & Indonesian Medium Tank. Credit to Bordobel.






https://aw.my.com/en/forum/showthread.php?25769-Turkish-Altay-MBT/page67

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

http://www.monch.com/mpg/news/15-maritime/145-indonesian-modernisation-plans-and-capabilities.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Pihak PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) menargetkan helikopter _Cougar _akan diserahkan paling telat akhir tahun ini.
> 
> Seperti rencana awal, TNI AU membukukan total 6 unit helikopter _Cougar _untuk beroperasi di bawah komando Skadron 8 Lanud Atang Sendjaja Bogor, Jawa Barat.
> 
> www.angkasa.co.id/galeri/foto/helikopter-cougar-tni-au-rampung-dirakit-ini-penampakannya/
> 
> View attachment 347977
> View attachment 347978
> View attachment 347986


Is it totally Indonesian made helicopter and can you export it ?


----------



## CountStrike

Zarvan said:


> Is it totally Indonesian made helicopter and can you export it ?


I only know One unit to Belgium...
"One of the two units of the Super Puma will be handed over to the Air Force this year and the remaining units are booking a charter airline of Belgium" 
http://angkasa.co.id/info/penerbangan/hanggar-penuh-pt-di-kebut-serah-terima-helikopter/

maybe, @pr1v4t33r can confirm this information..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mandala said:


> Sneak peak of Turkish & Indonesian Medium Tank. Credit to Bordobel.



woohooo... looks great.



CountStrike said:


> I only know One unit to Belgium..."One of the two units of the Super Puma will be handed over to the Air Force this year and the remaining units are booking a charter airline of Belgium"
> 
> maybe, @pr1v4t33r can confirm this information..



I don't think that we can export this chopter abroad. One possibility, the belgium charter company is operating in Indonesia. Indonesian Aerospace (PT.DI) only produce the fuselage + few other parts and do the assembly+fit-out for this chopter.







Simulation to secure regional election

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Prepation for Join Excercise TNI 2016 in Natuna





Tank Boat presentation




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=980845285357148

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GraveDigger388

A bit off-topic here, but I heard that mr. Habibie passed away. Is that true?


----------



## mandala

Constructions progress of PT PAL Submarine Production Facility. Credit to Choirul Hidayat.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BMOoyHDghYk/

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pr1v4t33r

GraveDigger388 said:


> A bit off-topic here, but I heard that mr. Habibie passed away. Is that true?


hoax


>>> Regarding the Bushmaster MRAP, looks like we'll develop our own version just like how we develop Komodo (from Sherpa) or Anoa (from VAB).

Bushmaster MRAP with add-on armor from PINDAD





"A Thales spokesperson said: “Thales collaborates closely with our partners in Indonesia in many areas and _we are aware that Indonesia is in the process of developing mine-resistant armoured vehicles locally, based on the Bushmaster design_. Thales is pleased to work closely with our local partners on vehicle specifications based on local needs".
_http://www.australiandefence.com.au/news/indonesia-and-australia-to-collaborate-on-armoured-vehicle_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Marder medium tank

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## afiq0110

GraveDigger388 said:


> A bit off-topic here, but I heard that mr. Habibie passed away. Is that true?



Alhamdulillah... no... it was just a hoax news


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> hoax
> 
> 
> >>> Regarding the Bushmaster MRAP, looks like we'll develop our own version just like how we develop Komodo (from Sherpa) or Anoa (from VAB).
> 
> "A Thales spokesperson said: “Thales collaborates closely with our partners in Indonesia in many areas and _we are aware that Indonesia is in the process of developing mine-resistant armoured vehicles locally, based on the Bushmaster design_. Thales is pleased to work closely with our local partners on vehicle specifications based on local needs".
> _http://www.australiandefence.com.au/news/indonesia-and-australia-to-collaborate-on-armoured-vehicle_


Looks like our collaboration with Renault

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

FNSS

#indodefense2016

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## faries

Indo Defence 2016 
http://instidy.com/yasnovadeki/p/1373021636097999015_3511910670






http://instidy.com/dimas_dadett/p/1371657560439965924_2860966347

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia still in talks to buy 'nine or 10' Sukhoi Su-35 jets: official*



Sukhoi Su-35 jet fighter performs during International Army Games 2016 in Dubrovichi outside Ryazan. Photo: Reuters



PUBLISHED: 6:10 PM, NOVEMBER 1, 2016


JAKARTA - Indonesia is in talks to buy "nine or 10" Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets from Russia, an Indonesian defense ministry official told Reuters on Tuesday, without giving a timeline for any deal.

"We are still negotiating," Leonardi, head of the defense facilities at Indonesia's defense ministry who goes by one name, said by telephone.


"We are still bargaining, 'how much do you want to sell them for?'."

Indonesian defense minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said in May the Southeast Asian country would buy eight Russian Sukhoi Su-35 jets this year, but the planned purchase has not materialised.

Rival Western companies are still trying to wrest the deal to supply Indonesia with fighter jets away from Russia's Sukhoi, two people familiar with the talks said, asking not to be named because of the sensitivity of the matter.

The award has not been finalised and it is seen as a test for efforts by Indonesian President Joko Widodo to enforce more transparency in big-ticket deals, they said.

Hundreds of companies including Lockheed Martin of the United States, Sweden's Saab and Indonesian state weapons maker PT Pindad will be represented at an Indo Defence exhibition, which will be held in Jakarta from Nov. 2 to Nov. 5. REUTERS
http://www.todayonline.com/world/indonesia-still-talks-buy-nine-or-10-sukhoi-su-35-jets-official

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

*Uphill battle for Indonesia's defense modernization*

IGB. Dharma Agastia
Postgraduate student at S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies

Singapore | Tue, November 1, 2016 | 03:14 pm



Indonesian Navy chief of staff Adm. Ade Supandi leads the handover ceremony of the KRI Rigel-933 and KRI Spica-934 at Kolinlamil harbor, Jakarta, on March 15. (Tempo/Subekti)
*Topics*

maritime-defense maritime-security defense-white-papermilitary-modernization

The more expert analyses I read on the issue of naval and defense modernization in Indonesia, the more I realize that there are many challenges ahead. Though Jokowi does have a grand maritime vision for the country, there are a lot of challenges ahead before Indonesia can become a global maritime fulcrum in Southeast Asia.

The first challenge is devising a sound defense strategy. Currently, the public document that can be relied on to connect the dots of the scattered defense documents Indonesia has is the Defense White Paper.

_*(Read also: The superficiality of Indonesia's defense policy)*_

The overall defense strategy has yet to evolve to meet the needs of Indonesia’s defense and the changing strategic environment. The 2015 Defense White Paper continues to emphasize the “total defense” doctrine and provides an insufficient explanation about the workings of Jokowi’s global maritime fulcrum (GMF) vision. In the maritime realm, an area that has supposedly gained significant interest since the start of Jokowi’s campaign, the White Paper glosses over the issue, saying only that maritime security should be enhanced using radars and drones. Instead of the GMF, the White Paper dedicates itself to the elaboration of the _bela negara _program. However, the White Paper does not offer a plausible explanation on how that program might support the GMF.

The White Paper also suffers from a poor threat assessment method. The classification of threats into “factual” and “non-factual” ones is confusing. At first glance, the term “non-factual” implies that a threat is fictional. What is more appalling is the classification of an armed aggression as a “non-factual” threat. This is a strategic error considering the increasing volatility of Southeast Asia, which is primarily due to the South China Sea dispute and China’s increased assertiveness in the disputed waters. Moreover, other Southeast Asian countries are increasing their military expenditure. Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI) data show that defense spending in Asia in real terms has increased from US$38.7 billion in 2014 to $ 42.2 billion in 2015. Looking at the bigger picture of the decade, there has been a gradual increase in regional defense expenditure since 2005, when it stood at $25.8 billion. Although it would be erroneous to imply that increased defense expenditure contributes directly to insecurity in the region, it should be taken as a sign that an arms build-up is underway in Southeast Asia. There is a threat of external aggression that should not be considered a “non-factual” threat.

The second challenge would be naval and aerial modernization in order to construct the foundations of the GMF. The core of the GMF is a strong naval and aerial presence that can serve as the first line of defense in case of external aggression. To achieve that, it is inevitable to first increase the defense budget and subsequently procure defense equipment to modernize the Navy and Air Force. These proposals have their own subset of challenges.

Increasing the defense budget would prove to be difficult, especially given the recent across-the-board budget cuts. The 2015 defense budget was $8.071 billion, or 0.9 percent of the gross domestic product (GDP). For comparison, Singapore’s defense budget in the same year was $10.21 billion, or 3.2 percent of GDP. The defense budget is expected to be slashed by Rp 2.8 trillion. Furthermore, the 2015 Defense White Paper also specified that an increase in defense expenditure is unlikely, as the government would keep defense expenditure at around 1 percent of GDP. In an ideal scenario, the defense budget share would be around 3 percent of GDP to facilitate a smooth modernization process. That being said, an increase in the defense budget does not automatically translate into better equipment. A large chunk of the defense budget actually goes to providing for the welfare of the military, while only a small portion is spent on equipment procurement.

We arrive at a juncture, then. Which one should be prioritized? Ideally, we would like both our soldiers to be well fed and content, but at the same time, we need to catch up with the rest of the world in modernizing our defense equipment. However, if circumstances remain as they are, we cannot have both at the same time. The trade-off between soldiers’ welfare and equipment procurement is a tricky one to navigate around. 

The third challenge would be the revitalization of defense industries to further increase Indonesia’s self-reliance. Recent events have shown that the government is keen to nurture Indonesia’s native defense industries. _Jane’s Defence Weekly_ (Vol. 53, 48) reports that PT Pindad received a boost in state funding, which will hopefully translate into increased productivity and growth. In 2012, PT PAL received a capital injection of Rp 648 billion to modernize, further increasing its readiness for manufacturing the naval and undersea vessels that the GMF desperately needs.

_*(Read also: Achieving mastery of the seas)*_

However, the challenges of developing and maintaining a native defense industry still remain. For a defense industry to remain relevant, it should be innovative. To that end, a robust research and development component should be considered. This would require further funding and collaboration with engineering universities across Indonesia, along with defense cooperation with other advanced industries across the world. Again, a large amount of investment is required.

The fourth (but not last) challenge would be inter-service friction. For years now, the Navy and Air Force have been kept at the periphery. The spotlight has been on the Army for as long as anyone can remember. The Army’s way of thinking is deeply ingrained in formulating strategies, as evidenced in previous defense strategies outlined in the Defense White Papers and the overall _Wawasan Nusantara_ outlook. Unfortunately, as circumstances change, the conventional territorial defense concept has become obsolete. It is time for a new defense strategy that favors the maritime realm, as potential threats will come from the sea.

The current defense modernization efforts may be considered a small step in what could be a large leap in Indonesian defense, and ultimately, in Indonesia’s political standing in the region. However, the battle is an uphill one, and to keep the ball rolling is a monumental task for not just the incumbent leader, but also for us as a nation.



***

_The writer is a postgraduate student at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies (RSIS), Singapore, majoring in strategic studies. He is an alumnus of President University. His research interests are Indonesia’s defense and security policy, maritime security, civil-military relations, and future warfare. He can be reached on __Linkedin__, by __email_ _or at his blog, __Scribbles from the Ivory Tower__._

*---------------*
The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Looks like that Bushmaster MRAP (named Sanca) being armed with qimek rws





New vehicle from Pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## faries

Progress of submarine manufacturing facilities at PT PAL Indonesia.

Photo source : IMF




pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 348177


my dumb question, how to upload picture from instagram? always failed to upload file from instagram. thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

EC725/H225M _Cougar _of Indonesian Air Force.
Credit to Remigius Septian/ Angkasa.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

CountStrike said:


> *Uphill battle for Indonesia's defense modernization*
> 
> IGB. Dharma Agastia
> Postgraduate student at S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies
> Singapore | Tue, November 1, 2016 | 03:14 pm
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian Navy chief of staff Adm. Ade Supandi leads the handover ceremony of the KRI Rigel-933 and KRI Spica-934 at Kolinlamil harbor, Jakarta, on March 15. (Tempo/Subekti)
> *Topics*
> 
> maritime-defense maritime-security defense-white-papermilitary-modernization
> 
> The more expert analyses I read on the issue of naval and defense modernization in Indonesia, the more I realize that there are many challenges ahead. Though Jokowi does have a grand maritime vision for the country, there are a lot of challenges ahead before Indonesia can become a global maritime fulcrum in Southeast Asia.
> 
> The first challenge is devising a sound defense strategy. Currently, the public document that can be relied on to connect the dots of the scattered defense documents Indonesia has is the Defense White Paper.
> 
> _*(Read also: The superficiality of Indonesia's defense policy)*_
> 
> The overall defense strategy has yet to evolve to meet the needs of Indonesia’s defense and the changing strategic environment. The 2015 Defense White Paper continues to emphasize the “total defense” doctrine and provides an insufficient explanation about the workings of Jokowi’s global maritime fulcrum (GMF) vision. In the maritime realm, an area that has supposedly gained significant interest since the start of Jokowi’s campaign, the White Paper glosses over the issue, saying only that maritime security should be enhanced using radars and drones. Instead of the GMF, the White Paper dedicates itself to the elaboration of the _bela negara _program. However, the White Paper does not offer a plausible explanation on how that program might support the GMF.
> 
> The White Paper also suffers from a poor threat assessment method. The classification of threats into “factual” and “non-factual” ones is confusing. At first glance, the term “non-factual” implies that a threat is fictional. What is more appalling is the classification of an armed aggression as a “non-factual” threat. This is a strategic error considering the increasing volatility of Southeast Asia, which is primarily due to the South China Sea dispute and China’s increased assertiveness in the disputed waters. Moreover, other Southeast Asian countries are increasing their military expenditure. Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI) data show that defense spending in Asia in real terms has increased from US$38.7 billion in 2014 to $ 42.2 billion in 2015. Looking at the bigger picture of the decade, there has been a gradual increase in regional defense expenditure since 2005, when it stood at $25.8 billion. Although it would be erroneous to imply that increased defense expenditure contributes directly to insecurity in the region, it should be taken as a sign that an arms build-up is underway in Southeast Asia. There is a threat of external aggression that should not be considered a “non-factual” threat.
> 
> The second challenge would be naval and aerial modernization in order to construct the foundations of the GMF. The core of the GMF is a strong naval and aerial presence that can serve as the first line of defense in case of external aggression. To achieve that, it is inevitable to first increase the defense budget and subsequently procure defense equipment to modernize the Navy and Air Force. These proposals have their own subset of challenges.
> 
> Increasing the defense budget would prove to be difficult, especially given the recent across-the-board budget cuts. The 2015 defense budget was $8.071 billion, or 0.9 percent of the gross domestic product (GDP). For comparison, Singapore’s defense budget in the same year was $10.21 billion, or 3.2 percent of GDP. The defense budget is expected to be slashed by Rp 2.8 trillion. Furthermore, the 2015 Defense White Paper also specified that an increase in defense expenditure is unlikely, as the government would keep defense expenditure at around 1 percent of GDP. In an ideal scenario, the defense budget share would be around 3 percent of GDP to facilitate a smooth modernization process. That being said, an increase in the defense budget does not automatically translate into better equipment. A large chunk of the defense budget actually goes to providing for the welfare of the military, while only a small portion is spent on equipment procurement.
> 
> We arrive at a juncture, then. Which one should be prioritized? Ideally, we would like both our soldiers to be well fed and content, but at the same time, we need to catch up with the rest of the world in modernizing our defense equipment. However, if circumstances remain as they are, we cannot have both at the same time. The trade-off between soldiers’ welfare and equipment procurement is a tricky one to navigate around.
> 
> The third challenge would be the revitalization of defense industries to further increase Indonesia’s self-reliance. Recent events have shown that the government is keen to nurture Indonesia’s native defense industries. _Jane’s Defence Weekly_ (Vol. 53, 48) reports that PT Pindad received a boost in state funding, which will hopefully translate into increased productivity and growth. In 2012, PT PAL received a capital injection of Rp 648 billion to modernize, further increasing its readiness for manufacturing the naval and undersea vessels that the GMF desperately needs.
> 
> _*(Read also: Achieving mastery of the seas)*_
> 
> However, the challenges of developing and maintaining a native defense industry still remain. For a defense industry to remain relevant, it should be innovative. To that end, a robust research and development component should be considered. This would require further funding and collaboration with engineering universities across Indonesia, along with defense cooperation with other advanced industries across the world. Again, a large amount of investment is required.
> 
> The fourth (but not last) challenge would be inter-service friction. For years now, the Navy and Air Force have been kept at the periphery. The spotlight has been on the Army for as long as anyone can remember. The Army’s way of thinking is deeply ingrained in formulating strategies, as evidenced in previous defense strategies outlined in the Defense White Papers and the overall _Wawasan Nusantara_ outlook. Unfortunately, as circumstances change, the conventional territorial defense concept has become obsolete. It is time for a new defense strategy that favors the maritime realm, as potential threats will come from the sea.
> 
> The current defense modernization efforts may be considered a small step in what could be a large leap in Indonesian defense, and ultimately, in Indonesia’s political standing in the region. However, the battle is an uphill one, and to keep the ball rolling is a monumental task for not just the incumbent leader, but also for us as a nation.
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> _The writer is a postgraduate student at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies (RSIS), Singapore, majoring in strategic studies. He is an alumnus of President University. His research interests are Indonesia’s defense and security policy, maritime security, civil-military relations, and future warfare. He can be reached on __Linkedin__, by __email_ _or at his blog, __Scribbles from the Ivory Tower__._
> 
> *---------------*
> The Jakarta Post



We REALLY, REALLY, REALLY, need a consistent, forward-looking, effective doctrine. What do we always see in every single TNI combat exercises? A damn old strategy, like it's still Vietnam War era.
Apply focused defence procurement that goes along with said doctrine.
Just my two cents as a dumb newbie.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Advanced Missile Purchase Cleared By US State Department

The U.S. State Department has cleared a request by Indonesia to purchase 120C-7 advanced medium-range air-to-air missiles from U.S. weapons manufacturers, United Press International reported Friday. The approval comes as the U.S. has steadily strengthened its relations with Indonesia and other Asia-Pacific allies under the Obama administration.





readmore: _http://www.ibtimes.com/indonesia-advanced-missile-purchase-cleared-us-state-department-2334896_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samudro_JOY

Tank Boat @IndoDefence 2016





AW-139 Basarnas @IndoDefence 2016





@TonyMSkinner

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CountStrike

*Defense industry urged to be transparent on technology*


Nani Afrida
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Tue, November 1, 2016 | 07:09 pm



Outdated technology: During a celebration of the 70th anniversary of the Indonesian Military at Indah Kiat Port in Banten, on Oct. 5, 2015, President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo said the government aimed to modernize Indonesia’s primary weaponry defense system. (tempo.co/-)
*Topics*

Indonesia-defense weaponry-modernizationPrimaryWeaponrySystemIndonesia-Military

The National Air and Space Power Center of Indonesia (NASPCI) has urged the government to revise Law No.16/2012 on technology transparency in the defense industry.

“We expect the revised law to support our interest in creating security with sophisticated weaponry systems and that regulations will not be an obstacle for defense development,” NASPCI coordinator Air Vice Marshal Usra Hendra Harahap said after a focus group discussion on the role of the defense industry to support weaponry for the Indonesian Air Force, in Jakarta on Tuesday. 

Harahap said the development of the defense industry and the need for weapons should be balanced.

“Indeed we have to buy weapons from our defense industry, but we also need to know the technology capability of our defense industry, as well as its transparency,” Harahap said. “We don’t want the industry to claim that it can make everything, but the fact is it can’t. Transparency is very important.”

Military expert Al Araf supported the idea of revising the law on the defense industry.

“When we talk about a transfer of technology in the law, to be honest it is not easy. We need to implement a ‘learning by doing’ motto, otherwise we can’t do that. This is also important in the revised law,” Al Araf said.

Currently, Indonesia has several companies that focus on defense, namely state-owned land system and weapons maker PT Pindad, aerospace industry player PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) and shipbuilding company PT PAL. 
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ry-urged-to-be-transparent-on-technology.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Latihan bersama (Latma) Cope West 2016 di Lanud Sam Ratulangi, Manado, Sulawesi Utara, Selasa (1/11/2016)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Are those ATGMs on the Komodo? Credit to Tony Skinner.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793360588294361088

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Marder medium tank. Indonesian Marder IFV have few number upgraded by Rheinmetall include better power packs, better suspension, better protection and raised roof





Indo Defence 2016: Tank boat dominance moves up river
_The new X-18 Tank Boat built by Indonesian shipbuilder PT Lundin is expected to begin firing trials next year._





An actual-sized model is on display at the Indo Defence exhibition. The vessel combines the versatility of a lightweight catamaran with the power of a 105mm gun from CMI Defence, one of Lundin's partners.

The Indonesian MoD has taken a real interest in the system. Widjajanto, the chief commercial officer at PT Pindad – the other partner of Lundin – said that the _Minister of Defence has expressed interest in developing a new specialist ‘swamp battalion’ that can traverse the numerous Indonesian waterways_ and thinks the craft can fit this role.

Widjajanto added that there were discussions with a Middle East country about the vehicle. UAE has previously expressed an interest in the vehicle.

First announced in May 2015, the X-18 has now completed structural design and engineering phases. CEO of PT Lundin, John Lundin, told Shephard that the company has also run the vessel in a test tank to prove the concept and was ready to start building and get a prototype in the water fitted with the CMI 3105 modular turret that can fire from 30mm to 105mm calibre munitions.

Lundin said the X-18 is technically feasible using a catamaran hull made from advanced composite materials and using the 105mm turret from CMI Defence.

_The 40t boat ultimately has three functions. The first was to have a brown water/riverine craft but secondly to also has a green water/littoral capability to work close to the shore to support amphibious landings on a large scale as well giving firepower along the waterways and in very shallow water._

Instead of having large warships with small guns and trying to get close to the shore, the concept is to put larger calibre guns on smaller vessels to provide fire support.

‘What is unique about the CMI gun is it has 42° elevation so that when an amphibious landing reaches stage two on the shore it can beach land and provide an artillery function to back up the troops. CMI as far as we know is the only one that can offer this dual functionality,’ Lundin said.

_The third role is as a troop transporter/logistics craft. X-18 has a crew of six but can take up to 20 troops and logistics supplies and in the same sense could be used in a medical evacuation role if required._

The main challenge in carrying a heavy gun on a lightweight boat is having good enough stabilisation. The catamaran hull with a hydrofoil (underwater wings) takes away a lot of the stability issues. Along with a good gyrostabilisation system from a vehicle, a relatively small boat can support a larger calibre gun and all additional personnel and logistics loads.

Lundin argued that a turret on a vehicle moving over land actually moves a lot more than when compared to a turret on a waterborne platform.

CMI technology has been able to manage the recoil forces of the gun, Jean-Luc Maurange, president of CMI Defence, told Shephard that ‘although the gun is large calibre the recoil forces that are transported from the weapon to the boat are massively lower than a traditional tank gun’.

Therefore when doing composite materials engineering the forces they have to contend with are of a magnitude less making it more feasible to support a bigger gun.

The other major challenge alongside the stability issue was the marinisation of the 105mm gun and turret for maritime operations. CMI has used different materials, adding corrosion protection sealing for the electronics. Maurange said this was the major part of the work that they had to do.

Furthermore, the tower structure below the turret, which usually goes deep down into a standard naval vessel and includes the basket and ammunition handling and storage, is much less on the X-18.

Maurange said that the CMI gun uses an autoloader with a bussle, which means that the depth that the turret extends into the boat is an order of magnitude lower and permits the architecture for the craft. It can store 32 shells in two rows of 16 and these are stored below the waterline.

_The armour package is 7.62mm protection for the crew areas and 12.7mm for frontal protection. _Lundin said that during beach landings the protection systems often use 12.7mm so this will offer extra reinforcement although weight restrictions means that it can be provided all around.

_https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/...t-dominance-moves-river/#.WBh6XmYDdhE.twitter_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Light weight, low profile [INDODEF16-D1]





FNSS Savunma Sistemleri of Turkey and local company PT Pindad have unveiled their Modern Medium Weight Tank (MMWT) at Indo Defence 2016.

_The MMWT is being developed for the Indonesian Army and two prototypes are being built, one in Turkey and one in Indonesia – both to be completed in 2017._

It is fitted with a Belgian CMI Defence two-person turret armed with a 105mm rifled gun that is fed by a bustle-mounted automatic loader with a 7.62mm machine gun mounted co-axial with the main armament. The 105mm gun can fire a wide range of ammunition.

To enable stationary and moving targets to be engaged with a high first round hit probability, a computerised fire control system is installed; the commander and gunner are both provided with stabilised day/night sights incorporating a laser rangefinder. The commander is provided with a panoramic sighting system to allow for hunter/ killer target engagements to take place.

The powerpack is a high-performance diesel engine coupled to an electronically controlled automatic transmission and a cooling system to allow the MMWT to operate in high ambient temperatures.

FNSS is quoting a maximum road speed of 70km/h, a cruising range of up to 450km and a power-to-weight ratio of 20hp/tonne with a gross vehicle weight of around 35 tonnes.

The baseline hull is of all-welded steel armour to which an appliqué armour package can be fitted for a higher level of ballistic protection.

Under-belly mine protection is fitted, as is a fire detection and suppression system. Standard equipment includes an air-conditioning system, cameras for situational awareness and an auxiliary power unit that allows all the key subsystems to be run with the main diesel engine switched off.

_The role of the MMWT is not to engage more heavily armed and protected main battle tanks but to engage lighter threat vehicles such as reconnaissance platforms, infantry fighting vehicles, troop carriers and combat support vehicles._

It can also be used to support dismounted infantry in the direct fire role, with the 105mm gun being used against pill boxes and other battlefield obstacles. Its light weight and low profile allow it to be deployed in areas that cannot be accessed by traditional MBTs that today normally weigh well over 70 tonnes.

_http://www.janes.com/article/65134/light-weight-low-profile-indodef16-d1_

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indo Defence 2016 D1

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## mandala

N219. Credit to PT DI.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BMSl8wcARVX/

Turangga APC - PT Karya Tugas Anda. Credit to Felix Lintang.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BMStsZfB6MU/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GraveDigger388

mandala said:


> Turangga APC - PT Karya Tugas Anda. Credit to Felix Lintang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMStsZfB6MU/



Look at those curves!!


----------



## pr1v4t33r

GraveDigger388 said:


> Look at those curves!


Looks promising, but they have to compete with PINDAD Komodo 4x4 APC & SSE if they wanna sell it to the Armed forces & Police. Do they have a chance? Pindad already bagged hundred unit order for Komodo 4x4.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1310357938995557


----------



## Shotgunner51

*$20 Billion Defence Budget Boom in Indonesia, IHS Markit Says *

_Indonesia to become fifth fastest-growing defence budget in the world_

October 31, 2016 05:00 AM Eastern Daylight Time

LONDON--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Despite a recent slowdown in defence spending, Indonesia will experience a return to robust growth by 2019, according to new analysis from IHS Markit (Nasdaq: INFO), a world leader in critical information, analytics and solutions.

Indonesia will be the fifth fastest-growing defence budget in the world between 2016 and 2025, the IHS Markit analysis predicts, growing at a compound annual rate of 4.7 percent and spending more than $20 billion on procurement over the period.

“Indonesia currently faces several challenges. It has confrontations around the Natuna Islands in the South China Sea as well as maritime piracy and terrorism issues in its territorial waters,” said Ridzwan Rahmat, senior defence and security analyst for IHS Jane’s. “At the same time, it is trying to enhance autonomy in its defence.”

Driven by escalating strategic concerns, Indonesia’s military requires a wide range of equipment, especially in sea and air domains. Procurement programs the government has approved for the period of 2015 and 2019 include an F-5 multirole fighter, offshore patrol vessels, replacement of mine countermeasure vessels (MCMVs) and artilleries.

*Intense competition*

The Indonesian defence market is shifting, with the country’s commitment to diversify suppliers. Between 2009 and 2018, more than 30 countries are expected to export to Indonesia. “This reflects Indonesia’s wariness about dependency of a supplier or a set of suppliers, as well as the intention to ‘shop around’ for the best defence deals, spurring competition,” said Jon Grevatt, APAC defence industry analyst for IHS Jane’s.

During the same period, South Korea, Russia and France will hold a combined 53 percent of market share. The other half of that market will be shared by about 30 countries, many with even less than 1 percent. “South Korea recently assumed the major supplier position, mainly supported by such key deals as the T-50 jet trainer and Type 209 submarines,” Grevatt said. “The U.S. is also quickly gaining market share although the wariness of the U.S. still persists in Indonesia.”




*Industrial capability*

Indonesia’s indigenous capability is still limited but with the government’s commitment to develop capability as a means to boost the economy, it is slowly developing thanks to collaboration with foreign contractors. A number of co-development and production projects have emerged in the past five years or so, including some industry engagement and obligations. “Some of these can be regarded as over-ambitious, such as the Type 209 submarines, South Korea’s next-generation KFX fighter, and medium tanks with Turkey,” Grevatt said. “Yet, the collaboration strategy is certain to remain the key driver for the advancement at all levels of procurement.”


_IHS Jane’s experts Ridzwan Rahmat and Jon Grevatt will attend the Indo Defence 2016 Expo & Forum from November 2 to 5, 2016. For comment and interviews ahead of and during the event, please contact __press@ihs.com__._


Read more at http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20161031005426/en/20-Billion-Defence-Budget-Boom-Indonesia-IHS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> Looks promising, but they have to compete with PINDAD Komodo 4x4 APC & SSE if they wanna sell it to the Armed forces & Police. Do they have a chance? Pindad already bagged hundred unit order for Komodo 4x4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1310357938995557


As I said earlier, they better aim for civic market. Make some civilian versions out of that thing. No problem with the engines not being geneuinely made, as Lykan Hypersport also uses Porsche engine.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

GraveDigger388 said:


> As I said earlier, they better aim for civic market. Make some civilian versions out of that thing. No problem with the engines not being geneuinely made, as Lykan Hypersport also uses Porsche engine.


Yup, they can also target export market by offering JV with any interested parties.

PINDAD & FNSS Medium Tank

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


>


Looking at it from different angles, it seems like what the Hydra Army would use ..


----------



## faries

https://www.instagram.com/p/BMTETGQAdXJ/?tagged=indodefence2016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

faries said:


> View attachment 348406
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMTETGQAdXJ/?tagged=indodefence2016


That is one hell of a beast but details would be appreciated


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


>


are those Wiesel?



GraveDigger388 said:


> Looking at it from different angles, it seems like what the Hydra Army would use...


The design turn out great, not disappointing at all. Can't wait to see the prototype next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

SF Brotherhood. Two flag rising together. Credit to Peterthesheepdog.



Zarvan said:


> That is one hell of a beast but details would be appreciated


From defence-blog.com:

The Turangga armoured personnel carrier based on a Ford 550 series chassis, which has been fitted with a new all-welded steel armour hull.

The Turangga APC is specifically designed for high speed mobility operations such as Quick Reaction Force, and Convoy Escort duties. With a large payload, crew compartment and an option to fit a large remote controlled weapons station enables Turangga to provide an ideal fire support platform.

The vehicles components such as suspension and brake system are fully upgraded to meet the specification of the end usage enabling the vehicle to take on many rolls, both military and civil defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*TankBoat Price is 10-15 Milion Euro Per Unit..*

Sementara untuk harga, lanjut Widjajanto, akan dibanderol sekitar *10 juta sampai 15 juta euro atau sekitar Rp 144 miliar hingga Rp 217 miliar.* Meski belum diproduksi secara komersil, namun sudah ada beberapa negara yang berminat untuk membeli tank boat ini.

Namun Widjajanto masih merahasiakan negara-negara peminat _tank boat _tersebut karena pembeliannya melalui skema antar pemerintah (_government to go‎vernment_/G to G).

‎"Harga estimasi 10 juta-15 juta Euro. Peminat mulai antri, peminat dalam negeri seperti TNI, dan luar negeri dari Timur Tengah," kata dia.
http://bisnis.liputan6.com/read/2641548/berapa-harga-kapal-tank-antasena-buatan-pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CountStrike said:


> *TankBoat Priece is 10-15 Milion Euro..*
> 
> Sementara untuk harga, lanjut Widjajanto, akan dibanderol sekitar *10 juta sampai 15 juta euro atau sekitar Rp 144 miliar hingga Rp 217 miliar.* Meski belum diproduksi secara komersil, namun sudah ada beberapa negara yang berminat untuk membeli tank boat ini.
> 
> Namun Widjajanto masih merahasiakan negara-negara peminat _tank boat _tersebut karena pembeliannya melalui skema antar pemerintah (_government to go‎vernment_/G to G).
> 
> ‎"Harga estimasi 10 juta-15 juta Euro. Peminat mulai antri, peminat dalam negeri seperti TNI, dan luar negeri dari Timur Tengah," kata dia.
> http://bisnis.liputan6.com/read/2641548/berapa-harga-kapal-tank-antasena-buatan-pindad



Muahal rek, harganya 11/12 sama trimaran kosongan. Yang kemaren kebakar itu klo nggak salah 150m.


----------



## CountStrike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Muahal rek, harganya 11/12 sama trimaran kosongan. Yang kemaren kebakar itu klo nggak salah 150m.


Super Mahal Bro..


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> Muahal rek, harganya 11/12 sama trimaran kosongan. Yang kemaren kebakar itu klo nggak salah 150m.


Bung, bung... Trimaran kosongan sih bisa apa..


----------



## faries

This medium-sized tanks capable reaching full speed of 70 kilometers (km) with a cruising range of up to 600 km.

"The speed of 70 km per hour on the highway, when cruising range can be up to 600 km," said Head of Development Program Medium Tank Pindad Windhu Paramarta exhibition JIExpo Indodefence in Kemayoran, North Jakarta, Wednesday (11/02/2016).

This medium-sized tank ammunition capable streaking directly up to 6 kilometers (km), while for a shot through the air or indirectly could reach 16 km.

"Effective range direct fire from 2.5 to 6 km. Indirect fire can use rocket ammunition folarik most recently thus spanning 16 km-made missiles," said Windhu.

*If it is mass produced, medium tanks Pindad and FNSS will be sold for Rp 50 billion to Rp 60 billion. Prices are cheaper than a used Leopard tanks purchased from abroad.

http://finance.detik.com/berita-eko...nit-ini-kehebatan-medium-tank-made-in-bandung*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

GraveDigger388 said:


> Bung, bung... Trimaran kosongan sih bisa apa..


Buat pembanding aja sih. KCR-60 range harganya juga segitu, 150-200m.


----------



## CountStrike

faries said:


> This medium-sized tanks capable reaching full speed of 70 kilometers (km) with a cruising range of up to 600 km.
> 
> "The speed of 70 km per hour on the highway, when cruising range can be up to 600 km," said Head of Development Program Medium Tank Pindad Windhu Paramarta exhibition JIExpo Indodefence in Kemayoran, North Jakarta, Wednesday (11/02/2016).
> 
> This medium-sized tank ammunition capable streaking directly up to 6 kilometers (km), while for a shot through the air or indirectly could reach 16 km.
> 
> "Effective range direct fire from 2.5 to 6 km. Indirect fire can use rocket ammunition folarik most recently thus spanning 16 km-made missiles," said Windhu.
> 
> *If it is mass produced, medium tanks Pindad and FNSS will be sold for Rp 50 billion to Rp 60 billion. Prices are cheaper than a used Leopard tanks purchased from abroad.
> 
> http://finance.detik.com/berita-eko...nit-ini-kehebatan-medium-tank-made-in-bandung*


This is expensive compared with Altay is almost 70 Billion Rupiah
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altay_(tank)


----------



## faries

Submarine workshop construction progress at PT PAL Surabaya
https://www.instagram.com/p/BMRBXx2F9-K/?taken-at=338976296

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rondo.royal2

altay harga tahun berapa itu? Sekarang baja dunia naik lho.. China ngurangi produksi baja mereka. Industri baja dunia lagi seneng ,harganya naik karena jumlah baja tidak kelebihan di pasar dunia.

Spec, medium tank pindad ,speed 70 km/h ,range 600km .
Altay speed 70km/h ,range 500 km , 

Jadi Mahal kan awalnya ,karna komponennya banyak impornya ,nunggu pindad buat chassis,body, sendiri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> If it is mass produced, medium tanks Pindad and FNSS will be sold for Rp 50 billion to Rp 60 billion. Prices are cheaper than a used Leopard tanks purchased from abroad.



Doesn't looks right. We bought used leopard2 MBT way below this price. I can take that a new developed modern tank/IFV might have a high price tag, but please don't make things up for the sake of marketing gimmick. 

_Tengok kanan_






_Tengok kiri_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indo Defence 2016: FNSS and PT Pindad Show Medium Tank 
With conceptual design complete, FNSS and PT Pindad are showcasing their jointly developed Modern Medium Weight Tank (MMWT) at INDODEFENCE 2016 in Jakarta this week.






“_Turkey and Indonesia have_ been collaborating in the form of partnerships in their respective industries since 2010 and we initiated this project in 2014,” Project Manager Baris Aslan of the FNSS Business Development and Local Programmes Directorate told Mönch in Jakarta. “We have now begun construction of two prototype vehicles, one of which will be used as an evaluation ve_hicle here in Indonesia_,” he confirmed.

FNSS focus in the programme has been on the platform and automotive systems, while PT Pindad has exercised its expertise in managing the design (and now fabrication) process for the user systems. Programme partner CMI manages the turret and associated 105mm weapon system for the MMWT.






_“Production will be shared [between the partner companies] as and when an order is placed,”_ Aslan confirmed to Mönch. There is no formal requirement as yet from the army of either country, but sources close to the programme indicate that an initial order of 50 vehicles can be expected as the precursor to an eventual total that could rise to 400 or more vehicles. _The first prototype is likely to be shown in public for the first time at IDEF next May_, according to Aslan, and although there is not yet any formal evaluation planned by the Turkish army, the results of the Indonesian evaluation and test programme sechduled for next year are likely to produce results that will be sahred with the respective government authorities.

MMWT offers weights between 32 and 35t, depending on the exact armour configuration selected. The new generation engine, coupled with a fully automatic electronically controlled transmission results in a high power-to-weight ratio in excess of 20bhp/t which, with six wheeled torsion bar suspension systems and double pinned tracks results in exceptional agility, according to the company.






Careful attention has been paid to the ergonomics of the design as well as the necessity for an efficient power management system. Customised crew seats provide for significant operational flexibility and an intelligent software-driven hydraulic fan cooling system for the engine compartment provides for optimum torque extraction and contributes to a 450km operational range. An advanced battery monitoring system also provides optimum power management and SilentWatch capabilities.

The aim behind MMWT is, “_to provide users with a capability comparable to a main battle tank but at a lower weight and cost_,” Aslan told MT, adding that the benefits already obvious include lower operating costs and much greater operational flexibility: the vehicle will be capable of dealing with most threat scenarios currently envisioned, in high ambient temperatures and in inimical conditions, he says.

_http://www.monch.com/mpg/news/14-land/185-indo-defence-2016-fnss.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pindad's armored vehicle products

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

https://www.instagram.com/p/BMTZdXEg8v3/?tagged=indodefence2016






https://www.instagram.com/p/BMTPe2mDWIa/?tagged=indodefence2016






https://www.instagram.com/p/BMTe8B4lJ2P/?tagged=indodefence2016

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## faries

*S. Korea, Indonesia to cooperate to sell aircraft globally*

2016/11/02 13:30

SEOUL, Nov. 2 (Yonhap) -- Korea Aerospace Industries Co., the country's sole aircraft manufacturer, said Wednesday it had signed an initial agreement with an Indonesian company to sell its products in the global market.

In the 2016 Indo Defence Expo and Forum set to run from Wednesday through Saturday in Jakarta, KAI and PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) agreed to carry out joint marketing to export aircraft in Southeast Asia, the Middle East and Africa, KAI said in a statement.

"The two companies will expand their cooperation in passenger carriers, military aircraft and aerospace businesses," KAI Chief Executive and President Ha Sung-yong said in the statement.

Under the pact, KAI aims to export the KUH-1 Surion utility helicopters to Indonesia as its military is expected to gradually replace the aging fleet of 200 choppers. It will help the PTDI improve its aircraft maintenance capabilities, and the PTDI will help KAI win local projects in aircraft maintenance, repairs and operations, it said.

The two aircraft companies also plan to jointly develop unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) and promote their aircraft in global markets through joint marketing, KAI said.








In this photo taken on Sept. 9, 2016, and provided by KAI, a Surion helicopter is about to take off as part of a demonstration during the DX Korea 2016 exhibition in Goyang, just north of Seoul. (Yonhap)

kyongae.choi@yna.co.kr
http://english.yonhapnews.co.kr/business/2016/11/02/0503000000AEN20161102004600315.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

*Russia To Hawk Cruise Missiles Used In Syrian Conflict At Indonesian Show*






File photo of Kalibr land attack cruise missile.
- A +
Russian arms exporter Rosoboronexport will be exhibiting its Kalibr-PLE (Club-S) and Kalibr-NKE (Club-N) submarine and surface vessel-launched cruise missiles at the Indo-Defence 2016 show in Jakarta later this week.

The missiles were successfully used in the Syrian conflict travelling over 1500 kms to strike anti-regime forces and Islamic State targets near the city of Alleppo.

In addition, the Project 12701 Alexandrite-E coastal mine countermeasures ship, a large landing ship derived from on Project 11711, and the Project 21301 rescue vessel are promising for promotion in markets in the region, a Rosoboronexport statement said.

The MiG-29M/M2 multifunctional frontline fighter, Su-32 fighter-bomber, Yak-130 combat training aircraft, Il-76MD-90A military transport aircraft, Mi-26T2, Mi-17V-5 / Mi-171Sh, Mi-35M helicopters and Orlan-10E and Tachyon unmanned aerial systems are considered promising hardware for equipping air forces of the countries in the region.

The Be-200 amphibious aircraft, which in 2015 took part in extinguishing forest fires on Sumatra Island is considered promising to Indonesia. The T-72 and T-90 tanks, BTR-80A and BTR-82A armored personnel carriers, BMP-3 infantry fighting vehicles and associated training aids may draw the interest of army representatives.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/17...rian_Conflict_At_Indonesian_Show#.WBnUV_p95PY

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SSE's armored vehicle products with misterious plane at front





Badak FSV nimble maneuver

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> SSE's armored vehicle products with misterious plane at front
> View attachment 348567
> 
> 
> Badak FSV maneuver


Badak nungging  top!


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> Badak nungging  top!


that sexy a** 


Indo Defence 2016: PT PAL signs MoU with Boustead to build Malaysian Navy ship in Indonesia 

- PT PAL and Boustead Naval Shipyard have agreed to collaborate on a possible multirole support ship contract
- Agreement may see the Royal Malaysian Navy's first LPD-like ship being constructed in Indonesia





_The MRSS will be based on a 150 m design by PT PAL that will be modified, according to the Royal Malaysian Navy's requirements. (IHS/Patrick Allen)_

Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL has signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) with Boustead Naval Shipyard (BNS) to construct Malaysia's first multirole support ship (MRSS) in Indonesia.

The MOU was signed on 2 November at the Indo Defence 2016 exhibition in Jakarta, and paves the way for PT PAL to work on its first-ever project for a Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN) vessel, if the contract is awarded to BNS.

Managing Director of BNS, Ahmad Ramli Moh Nor, who signed the MOU on behalf of the Malaysian company, described the agreement as a historic moment between the two countries, which were not known to have collaborated on any major naval platforms prior to the possible MRSS project.

According to specifications provided by PT PAL, its basic design for the landing platform dock (LPD)-like MRSS features an overall length of about 150 m, an overall beam of about 24 m, and a draught of 6 m. The platform has been designed with a top speed of about 18 kt, a cruising speed of about 15 kt, and an endurance of about 30 days.

The ship can be armed with a 76 mm naval gun, and a number of 12.7 mm machine gun positions.

However, an official from PT who spoke to _IHS Jane's_ on 2 November at Indo Defence stressed that talks with the RMN and BNS are still ongoing, and a final configuration based on the service's requirements will only be available at a later date.

One of the RMN's requirements is that the ship must be able to accommodate two helicopters on the flight deck, in addition to two helicopters in the hangar, said PT PAL, who added that this may mean extending the platform's length to about 163 m.

_http://www.janes.com/article/65145/...ead-to-build-malaysian-navy-ship-in-indonesia_

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## -------

pr1v4t33r said:


> Yup, they can also target export market by offering JV with any interested parties.
> 
> PINDAD & FNSS Medium Tank



Any idea who will be providing armor package for MMWT ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 348587


Woah, what is that? A beach jeep mounted radar?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

GraveDigger388 said:


> Woah, what is that? A beach jeep mounted radar?



Pindad's jeep with giraffe 1x, 3D radar for RBS70


Indo Defence 2016: Boeing poised to expand helicopter sales to Indonesia

_Boeing sees an opportunity to expand its presence in Indonesia with sales of additional AH64E Apache attack helicopters and its CH-47 Chinook heavy-lift helicopter, company officials said on 2 November._






The Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Darat: TNI-AD) ordered eight Apache helicopters in 2013 for USD296 million, with the Foreign Military Sale (FMS) contract representing the largest US sale of a new military platform to Indonesia since Washington lifted an arms embargo on the country in 2005.

Speaking at a media briefing at the Indo Defence 2016 exhibition in Jakarta, _officials said there is potential for sales of another eight Apache helicopters to the TNI-AD_.

_http://www.janes.com/article/65147/...oised-to-expand-helicopter-sales-to-indonesia_


Indo Defence 2016: Ukraine looks to build BTR-4 APC in Indonesia

_Indonesia and Ukroboronprom, Ukraine's state-owned defence industry holding group, are expected to commence talks before the end of the year focused on the Southeast Asian country's licenced production of the BTR-4 8x8 amphibious wheeled armoured personnel carrier (APC)._






Speaking at Indo Defence 2016 exhibition in Jakarta, a representative of Ukroboronprom said the production programme could follow the official acceptance of an initial five BTR-4s, which were ordered by the Indonesian Marines Corps (KORMAR) in 2014 and delivered in September 2016.

Official acceptance of the five vehicles is scheduled for the end of 2016, although _KORMAR's total BTR-4 requirement is much more expansive as the service looks to replace about 100 BTR-50PK APCs that were acquired from Ukraine in the late 1990s_. There are also understood to be amphibious APC requirements in the Indonesian Army (TNI-AD).

"After official acceptance we will talk about expanding technology transfers to Indonesia and about expanding the order," said a Ukroboronprom official. "We know [KORMAR] has a requirement for another 50 vehicles. This could mean some of these vehicles are built in Ukraine followed by technology transfers and local production in Indonesia."

The official added that this programme could expand even further if the TNI-AD's interest in the vehicle results in an order.

The BTR-4s delivered to the KORMAR have been equipped with one ZTM-1 30 mm automatic cannon as a primary weapon, and complemented with one AGS-17 30 mm automatic grenade launcher. The vehicles, manufactured by the Kharkov Morozov Machine Building Plant in Ukraine, have also been equipped with a nuclear, biological, and chemical (NBC) filtration system.

_http://www.janes.com/article/65149/indo-defence-2016-ukraine-looks-to-build-btr-4-apc-in-indonesia_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## radialv

pr1v4t33r said:


> that sexy a**
> 
> 
> Indo Defence 2016: PT PAL signs MoU with Boustead to build Malaysian Navy ship in Indonesia
> 
> - PT PAL and Boustead Naval Shipyard have agreed to collaborate on a possible multirole support ship contract
> - Agreement may see the Royal Malaysian Navy's first LPD-like ship being constructed in Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The MRSS will be based on a 150 m design by PT PAL that will be modified, according to the Royal Malaysian Navy's requirements. (IHS/Patrick Allen)_
> 
> Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL has signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) with Boustead Naval Shipyard (BNS) to construct Malaysia's first multirole support ship (MRSS) in Indonesia.
> 
> The MOU was signed on 2 November at the Indo Defence 2016 exhibition in Jakarta, and paves the way for PT PAL to work on its first-ever project for a Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN) vessel, if the contract is awarded to BNS.
> 
> _http://www.janes.com/article/65145/...ead-to-build-malaysian-navy-ship-in-indonesia_


....Even bigger than our LPD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

radialv said:


> ....Even bigger than our LPD



Until you witness when our MAKASSARs, BINTUNIs, and ADRIs closing in toward a shore.....simultaneously!!


----------



## samudro_JOY

*British companies keen to deepen defense ties with Indonesia*
Rabu, 2 November 2016 19:05 WIB | 416 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - British strategic industrial companies are interested to see the potential for cooperation in long-term defense industry with Indonesia, according to Alexis Hammer, regional director of the UK Trade and Investment Defense and Security Organization.

"I am pleased that the British strategic industrial companies come to see the long-term industrial cooperation with Indonesia to share knowledge, understanding, and technology, and to strengthen relations between the two countries," Hammer stated in a press release made available to ANTARA here on Wednesday.

He said British companies, which have a long history of working with friends and allies in the region, are now increasingly sharing technologies with local companies.

"This is particularly important as countries seek to strengthen their indigenous defense industries," he said.

Indonesia is an important partner, and the UK seeks to enhance it by continuing to deepen and strengthen its defense and security relationship.

The British companies will participate in the Indo Defense 2016, held at JIExpo Kemayoran from November 2 to 5, that will also showcase the products and innovations of strategic industries at home.

In addition, the Indonesian shipyard company PT PAL Indonesia will also showcase several advanced ships at IndoDefence 2016.

PT PALs spokesperson Bayu Witjaksono, in a press statement received by Antara here on Tuesday, said that the companys innovative works are Fast Missile Boat (KCR-60), Destroyer Escort (PKR-105), and Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV-123).

"The KCR-60 is developed from Fast Patrol Boat and is a breakthrough product with a length of 60 meters and a speed of 28 knots. It is a reliable vessel for short and medium-haul operations," he noted.

He added that the ship, which is manufactured using standard design, can be operated in low waters of up to 5 meters with full weight of 460 tons.

Meanwhile, the Missile Destroyer Escort (PKR) is the first frigate-type boat built in Indonesia in collaboration with DSNs Netherlands Shipyard.

"This battleship with advanced technology can make four types of warfare on land, sea, above water and underwater, and is equipped with a combat helicopter as one of the supporting weapon," he said.(*) 

antaranews(ttk)com/en/news/107523/british-companies-keen-to-deepen-defense-ties-with-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samudro_JOY

*Indo Defence 2016: Clouds gather on air defence*
02nd November 2016 - 11:19 b*y Tim Fish* in Jakarta 







The Indonesian Army operates several different very short range air defence (VSHORAD) systems from different suppliers and as these are being replaced, companies want to edge each other out of the running.

Swedish defence manufacturer *Saab* has announced a partnership with domestic Indonesian manufacturer* PT Pindad* to provide the *RBS 70 NG* system with the* Giraffe 1X *radar apparently to replace older RBS 70 systems, but also to try and force out existing VSHORAD system contractor Thales.

Thales beat Saab in the latter stages of Indonesia’s air defence system competition in early 2014. Thales was awarded a *£100 million contract* to provide the ForceShield air defence system that includes their *Starstreak *missile fired from a Rapid Ranger launcher mounted on a Vamtac ST5 4x4 vehicle from Spanish company URO.

Integration is being completed by Indonesian company PT Len and deliveries are underway. It also includes provision of vehicle-mounted CM200 radar - although at IndoDefence 2016 other contenders were still circling.

A spokesperson from Thales told Shephard that it was natural for Saab to try and undermine their position in Indonesia as Thales would do the same to them. But he added that although Indonesia wants more air defence systems, ‘from an operational perspective, more of the same [Starstreak] would be best’.

*MBDA* was also seen hosting officials from the Indonesian military to talk about air defence systems including models of the Enhanced Modular Air Defence Solution (EMADS), Mistral ATLAS vehicle-mounted air defence system and VL MICA. 

The Indonesian Army already uses the Mistral VSHORAD system mounted on a PT Pindad *Komodo vehicle *that are expected to last until 2020. It is expected that the army might go for a replacement with a longer range system

*Kongsberg* is also getting in on the action with its *NASAMS system* and told Shephard: ‘Indonesia has a requirement for medium-range air defence’, and although it is a larger system there is no reason why the company could not try and expand its remit to cover short and medium ranges. 

The Kongsberg spokesperson explained that different countries have different definitions for short and medium range and therefore air defence seems like a moveable feast for the hungriest beast.

shephardmedia(ttk)com/news/landwarfareintl/indo-defence-2016-clouds-gather-air-defence/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

INDODEFENCE 2016
*Indonesia boosts artillery [INDODEF16-D2]*
CHRISTOPHER F FOSS
02 November 2016






The Indonesian Army programme to update its conventional artillery capability with the acquisition of new systems with greater range and accuracy is well under way. *Nexter Systems of France has now delivered 37 CAESAR 155mm/52 calibre self-propelled (SP) artillery systems* *based on a Renault Trucks Defense Sherpa (6x6) *cross-country chassis to the Indonesian Army. *They are deployed with two regiments – each has 18 systems, plus there is one for training.*

Maximum range depends on the 155mm projectile and charge combination, but firing a 155mm high-explosive (HE) base bleed (BB) projectile, a maximum range of 39km can be achieved. Firing an HE extended range full bore BB (ERFB BB) brings this to a maximum range of 42km. In addition to HE projectiles, a wide range of other 155mm projectiles can be fired, including smoke, illuminating and Nexter Munitions Bonus top-attack projectile carrying two submunitions.

CAESAR has also fired the US Raytheon 155mm M982 Excalibur precision-guided munition, which has seen extensive combat use. CAESAR carries a total of 18 x 155mm projectiles, modular artillery charges and fuzes.

In addition to being deployed by Indonesia, CAESAR is in service with France (77), the Saudi Arabian National Guard (136) and Thailand (six).

While France, Indonesia and Thailand use the Sherpa (6x6) truck chassis, the Saudi Arabian National Guard uses the German UNIMOG (6x6) cross-country chassis.

More recently, Nexter Systems has developed a CAESAR in an 8x8 configuration, which uses a Tatra chassis. This has a higher level of mobility, an increased ammunition supply to 30 x 155mm projectiles and associated charges, and a projectile ammunition handling system to reduce fatigue.

*Indonesia has also now taken delivery of 36 Brazilian AVIBRAS Artillery Saturation Rocket Systems (ASTROS) installed on a Tatra (6x6) chassis, plus associated command and control vehicles and resupply vehicles.* These currently fire unguided surface-to-surface rockets, but guided rockets are under development.

*Indonesia is also interested in acquiring up to 40 surplus M109 series 155mm tracked SP artillery systems to further boost its indirect fire capability.*

(333 words)

*http://www.janes.com/article/65189/indonesia-boosts-artillery-indodef16-d2*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chakrabirawa

Let's hold our horses for a while. So, after this point, Pindad is going to produce licensed Bushmaster MRAP, BTR-4, joint production MMWT, while maintaining it's own production lines of Komodo, Anoa, and Badak?
That's one hell of a work guys. Simultaneous products are meaning plenty diversely specific tools, production lines, man powers and of course capitals. Hope it is not 'muluk-muluk' program

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*Badak charges [INDODEF16-D2]*





Following trials with a prototype vehicle early in 2016, the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) placed a contract with local company PT Pindad for an initial batch of 50 Badak (6x6) 90mm Direct Fire Vehicles (DFVs) for the Indonesian Army. Production of these is now under way.

The Badak (Bahasa Indonesian for Rhino) DFV leverages from the design, development and production of the Anoa (6x6) armoured personnel carrier (APC), of which a large number have been delivered to the Indonesian Army in numerous configurations.

It features a new hull design of all-welded steel with the driver’s compartment at the front right and the diesel powerpack to the left. The powerpack for the prototype consists of a Renault turbocharged diesel developing 340hp coupled to a ZF six-speed automatic transmission, with steering on the front four wheels. A new diesel powerpack has been developed for production vehicles and has now been qualified.

Badak is fitted with a Belgian CMI Defence CSE 90LP (low pressure) turret armed with a 90mm gun fitted with a muzzle brake, a 7.62mm co-axial machine gun (MG) and a roof-mounted 7.62mm MG. As the 90mm gun is not stabilised, the Badak DFV would normally come to a halt to open fire.

Like the hull of the Badak, the turret is of all-welded steel armour construction, with the commander on the left and the gunner on the right. The gunner has a roof-mounted day/night sighting system, as has the vehicle commander, who also acts as the 90mm loader during combat operations.

The turret is fitted with a ventilator to remove fumes when the weapons are fired and a bank of four electrically operated smoke grenade launchers is mounted either side of the turret.

The commander, gunner and driver all have individual roof hatches, but can also enter and leave the vehicle via twin doors at the rear, which can also be used for 90mm ammunition resupply purposes.

Badak has a combat weight of 15,754kg, a maximum road speed of 80km/h and a maximum range on the main fuel supply of 600km.




(342 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/65196/badak-charges-indodef16-d2

*China’s latest AAVs [INDODEF16-D2]*





Now that they are operational with the People’s Liberation Army, China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) (Hall B, Stand 058) has started to market overseas the latest VN18 Amphibious Assault Vehicle (AAV) and its associated VN16 direct fire version.

When compared with the BAE Systems Amphibious Assault Vehicle 7A1 (AAV7A1), which is deployed by a number of countries in the region, the VN18 AAV provides a greatly increased capability. In addition to its crew of three, the VN18 carries 11 dismounts and is fully amphibious, being propelled in the water by two water jets that give it a maximum speed of up to 25km/h.

It is very well armed and fitted with a two-person turret armed with a 30mm cannon, 7.62mm co-axial machine gun (MG) and a rail launcher on either side of the turret for a Red Arrow HJ-73D anti-tank guided weapon (ATGW).

There are a number of more specialised versions of the VN18, including the VN16 direct fire version. This is fitted with a three-person power operated turret armed with a 105mm gun and 7.62mm co-axial MG. In addition to firing a wide range of conventional ammunition types, the 105mm rifled gun can also fire the GP2 laser-guided projectile. This has a maximum range of up to 5,000m and is fitted with a tandem high-explosive anti-tank (HEAT) warhead to neutralise targets fitted with explosive reactive armour.

The role of the VN16 is to provide suppressive fire during an amphibious assault as well as once the vehicles are ashore.




(249 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/65193/china-s-latest-aavs-indodef16-d2

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

pr1v4t33r said:


> Pindad's jeep with giraffe 1x, 3D radar for RBS70
> 
> 
> Indo Defence 2016: Boeing poised to expand helicopter sales to Indonesia
> 
> _Boeing sees an opportunity to expand its presence in Indonesia with sales of additional AH64E Apache attack helicopters and its CH-47 Chinook heavy-lift helicopter, company officials said on 2 November._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Darat: TNI-AD) ordered eight Apache helicopters in 2013 for USD296 million, with the Foreign Military Sale (FMS) contract representing the largest US sale of a new military platform to Indonesia since Washington lifted an arms embargo on the country in 2005.
> 
> Speaking at a media briefing at the Indo Defence 2016 exhibition in Jakarta, _officials said there is potential for sales of another eight Apache helicopters to the TNI-AD_.
> 
> _http://www.janes.com/article/65147/...oised-to-expand-helicopter-sales-to-indonesia_
> 
> 
> Indo Defence 2016: Ukraine looks to build BTR-4 APC in Indonesia
> 
> _Indonesia and Ukroboronprom, Ukraine's state-owned defence industry holding group, are expected to commence talks before the end of the year focused on the Southeast Asian country's licenced production of the BTR-4 8x8 amphibious wheeled armoured personnel carrier (APC)._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking at Indo Defence 2016 exhibition in Jakarta, a representative of Ukroboronprom said the production programme could follow the official acceptance of an initial five BTR-4s, which were ordered by the Indonesian Marines Corps (KORMAR) in 2014 and delivered in September 2016.
> 
> Official acceptance of the five vehicles is scheduled for the end of 2016, although _KORMAR's total BTR-4 requirement is much more expansive as the service looks to replace about 100 BTR-50PK APCs that were acquired from Ukraine in the late 1990s_.
> 
> _http://www.janes.com/article/65149/indo-defence-2016-ukraine-looks-to-build-btr-4-apc-in-indonesia_



whoa...many many good news...last night I saw delegates of Swedish at Borobudur Hotel, Malaysian official, Indian official, and many foreign speaks russian language...the Swedish look like have dinner with official of MoD.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyhigh88

Industry
*Indo Defence 2016: Boeing poised to expand helicopter sales to Indonesia*
Jon Grevatt, Jakarta - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
02 November 2016





Indonesia has submitted a request for price and availability of the Boeing CH-47F Chinook, seen here in UK service. Source: Boeing

*Boeing sees an opportunity to expand its presence in Indonesia with sales of additional AH64E Apache attack helicopters and its CH-47 Chinook heavy-lift helicopter, company officials said on 2 November.*

The Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Darat: TNI-AD) ordered eight Apache helicopters in 2013 for USD296 million, with the Foreign Military Sale (FMS) contract representing the largest US sale of a new military platform to Indonesia since Washington lifted an arms embargo on the country in 2005.

*Speaking at a media briefing at the Indo Defence 2016 exhibition in Jakarta, officials said there is potential for sales of another eight Apache helicopters to the TNI-AD.* "They have an appetite for maybe eight more and we would like to fulfil that," said Edward Hassiepen, Boeing's director for vertical lift global sales and marketing.

"After the fielding of the first Apache helicopter there will be a definitive answer as to potential follow-on purchases," added Yeong-Tae Pak, Boeing's regional director for Southeast Asia.

*The officials said that Boeing is scheduled to begin production of the TNI-AD's initial Apache helicopter in December 2016, with flight tests expected in June 2017. Deliveries of the eight aircraft are expected to be completed by the end of 2017.*

About the *TNI-AD's potential purchase of the Chinook, Pak said that Indonesia has already submitted to the US government a request for price and availability of the latest CH-47F version of the platform. The programme will move ahead once Jakarta issues a letter of acceptance (LOA).*

*"Indonesia's request covers between four to 10 Chinooks," said Pak.* "But if you look at Indonesia's geography - it's a huge country - I would suspect that once we get the initial sale there will be more requirements. In a country of this size there are expansive requirements for capabilities such as humanitarian relief and firefighting, so we believe there is a market for more than what has been specified."

Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options ihs.com/contact

http://www.janes.com/article/65147/indo-defence-2016-boeing-poised-to-expand-helicopter-sales-to-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Chakrabirawa said:


> Let's hold our horses for a while. So, after this point, Pindad is going to produce licensed Bushmaster MRAP, BTR-4, joint production MMWT, while maintaining it's own production lines of Komodo, Anoa, and Badak?
> 
> That's one hell of a work guys. Simultaneous products are meaning plenty diversely specific tools, production lines, man powers and of course capitals. Hope it is not 'muluk-muluk' program



If i remember correctly, PINDAD planned to expand it's production facilities to Malang, east java. Mostly for amunition production, since this division contribute around 50% of PINDAD's profit. They can focus to develop and produce armored vehicle in Bandung production facilities.


----------



## skyhigh88

Land Platforms
*Indo Defence 2016: China's NORINCO moves closer to Indonesian Sky Dragon sale*
Jon Grevatt, Jakarta - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
02 November 2016





The NORINCO Sky Dragon medium-range surface-to-air missile system. Source: Jon Grevatt

*China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) is close to securing a deal from Indonesia to supply its Sky Dragon 50 medium-range surface-to-air missile (SAM) system, it has emerged.*

*A NORINCO official told IHS Jane's at the Indo Defence 2016 exhibition in Jakarta on 2 November that the state-owned company has recently submitted a proposal to supply the Sky Dragon to the Indonesian Air Force and that the service has "successfully completed" field evaluations of the system.*

*"We are now waiting for the official bidding process to start," said a NORINCO official*, although he did not disclose the scope of the air force requirement.

IHS Jane's has previously reported that a Sky Dragon battery consists of an IBIS150 3D target designation radar, a fire distribution vehicle, and three to six launch vehicles, each armed with four ready-to-fire missiles carried in container-launcher tubes of circular cross-section. In this configuration, a battery will be capable of engaging up to 12 targets simultaneously and firing all 12 individually targeted missiles in seconds.

The official said that NORINCO is competing to supply the Sky Dragon against comparative systems from rival but unidentified companies. However, he stressed that the NORINCO product has several factors in its favour, most importantly price.

"We believe this system is much* easier to operate* than rival air defence systems," he said. "*There is no major training programme required for the Sky Dragon* and the rockets are supported by an advanced active radar seeker, which increases accuracy significantly. Also, the Sky Dragon is about 40% cheaper than some other medium-range air defence systems."

The official added that NORINCO has been active in Indonesia "about 20 years" supplying mainly the Indonesian Army and Indonesian Navy with "rockets and air defence" products.

Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options ihs.com/contact

http://www.janes.com/article/65152/indo-defence-2016-china-s-norinco-moves-closer-to-indonesian-sky-dragon-sale

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Petir low-flying missile [INDODEF16-D2]
_PT Sari Bahari is displaying its Petir (Lightning) surface-to-surface missile, which is powered by a small turbojet and has wings to reach a range of more than 45km (28 miles). It employs GPS guidance for employment against fixed targets, and features anti-radar and anti-jamming features. The weapon has been developed entirely in Indonesia._






Petir can be fired from land or sea, launching from a rail with a booster rocket. It cruises at low altitude and a speed of around 260km/h (160mph), carrying a 10kg (22lb) warhead from PT Dahana. Total weight is 20kg (44 lb), length is 1.85m (6ft 1in) and wingspan is 1.55m (5ft 1in).

A number of flight trials have been undertaken in West Java since 2014 using three flight test vehicles. The initial version of the weapon, the V-101, is the first step to larger weapons. _PT Sari Bahari has schemed a 500km/h (310mph) missile with a range of 60-70km._

_http://www.janes.com/article/65192/petir-low-flying-missile-indodef16-d2_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

Pindad, LEN, and Thales partnering to digitalize Indonesian armored vehicle...Thales selected because of their readiness to do transfer technology

*Pindad, Len, dan Thales Bermitra Membuat Kendaraan Lapis Baja Digital Indonesia*




Anoa Personnel Carrier, salah satu kendaraan angkut personel buatan Pindad. Sumber gambar: Pindad

Pada gelaran Indo Defence 2016, PT Pindad, PT Len, dan Thales memperkenalkan konsep Kendaraan Lapis Baja Digital yang mengintegrasikan Sistem C5I (_Computerized, Command, Control, and Combat Information_) Indonesia yang pertama.

Nota Kesepahaman pertama ditandatangani oleh tiga perusahaan tersebut di ajang EUROSATORY, Pameran Pertahanan & Keamanan yang berlangsung di Paris pada Juni 2016, untuk bersama-sama merancang sistem misi kendaraan militer Indonesia. Kerja sama ini bertujuan untuk memperkuat kemampuan operasional kendaraan lapis baja yang diajukan oleh PT Pindad untuk Tentara Nasional Indonesia.

Pada era digitalisasi medan tempur, keunggulan informasi di medan tempur sangat penting untuk pelaksanaan operasi yang sukses. Dalam konteks ini, ada kebutuhan bagi TNI untuk mengoperasikan kendaraan yang terintegrasi dengan peralatan elektronik di dalam kendaraan.

Dalam kemitraan ini ketiga perusahaan akan menggabungkan keahlian masing-masing dalam pembangunan kendaraan, komunikasi taktis, komando dan kendali serta peralatan elektronik, serta integrasi dengan sistem C5I.

Thales akan menyediakan kemampuan komunikasi radio, sistem misi, dan integrasi sistem elektronik. Perusahaan ini dipilih bukan hanya karena keahlian global dalam digitalisasi medan tempur, melainkan juga karena kesediaan mereka untuk melakukan alih teknologi kepada Indonesia.

Melalui nota kesepahaman tersebut, Thales dan PT Len berkolaborasi untuk menumbuhkan kemampuan lokal untuk digitalisasi kendaraan masa depan, sementara PT Pindad akan mengajukan sebuah kendaraan lapis baja yang secara khusus dirancang sesuai dengan kebutuhan operasional TNI yang baru.

“Dengan MoU ini, perusahaan kami akan membangun teknologi canggih untuk kendaraan masa depan TNI. Kendaraan lapis baja yang kami kembangkan akan mengintegrasikan paket elektronik dengan kemampuan komunikasi generasi terbaru, ” ujar Abraham Mose, Dirut PT Pindad.

http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/p...mbuat-kendaraan-lapis-baja-digital-indonesia/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyhigh88

C4iSR: Air
*Indo Defence 2016: Indonesian Air Force evaluates options for passive radar system on Natuna Islands*
Ridzwan Rahmat, Jakarta - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
02 November 2016

*The Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU) is currently evaluating proposals from radar systems manufacturers and suppliers regarding a passive early warning radar system to be installed at Ranai airbase.*

*Five presentations, from companies based in China, Czechoslovakia, Iran, Italy, and Ukraine, have been made at the TNI-AU headquarters since October 2016*, a source close to the acquisition process told IHS Jane's , with the information corroborated by sources within the service.

IHS Jane's understands that the Ukrainian company has proposed the Kolchuga passive detection system, although it is unclear what systems have been proposed by the other suppliers.

To read the full article, Client Login

(103 of 271 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/65141/indo-defence-2016-indonesian-air-force-evaluates-options-for-passive-radar-system-on-natuna-islands

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Second sub continues navy modernisation [INDODEF16-D2]
South Korean shipbuilder Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) (Hall D, Stand 294) has officially launched _KRI Trisula, the second of three DSME 209 class submarines_ on order for the Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL).





The inauguration ceremony, performed at DSME’s Okpo shipyard on 24 October, marks another milestone in the modernisation of the TNI-AL’s submarine fleet.

Having previously refitted two German-built Type 209/1300 boats for the TNI-AL, DSME was in December 2011 awarded a US$1.1 billion contract to build three new DSME 209 submarines for the service. This deal was the single largest defence export contract won by a South Korean company and signalled DSME’s arrival as a major player in the international submarine market.

Evolved from the German Type 209/1200 originally licensed to DSME in the late 1980s, the DSME 209 variant being supplied to the TNI-AL includes a Kongsberg-supplied MSI-90U Mk 2 command and weapon control system, and a Safran navigation suite (incorporating two Sigma 40XP laser gyro inertial reference units, a computer, and safety-critical navigation software).

Lead submarine KRI Nagabanda was launched at Okpo in March this year, and commenced sea trials in September. Handover is planned for March 2017. KRI Trisula is expected to begin sea trials in early 2017 and delivery is scheduled for October.

_A keel-laying ceremony for the third boat, destined to become KRI Nagarangsang, was marked at Okpo last May._ According to the TNI-AL, the third unit will be transferred to the Surabaya yard of PT PAL at the end of this year for completion in Indonesia.

Delivery is planned by the end of 2018.

_http://www.janes.com/article/65191/second-sub-continues-navy-modernisation-indodef16-d2_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

*Indo Defence 2016: Basarnas embraces unmanned technology*
02nd November 2016 - 10:25by Tony Skinner in Jakarta 







Indonesia’s Basarnas national SAR agency is seeing its investment in unmanned technologies pay off, with the new systems now proving themselves on operations.

The outfit, which also operates a fleet of AW139 and Dauphin SAR helicopters, has recently embraced the unmanned concept, inducting four UAVs and ten ROVs over the past 24 months, according to Basarnas representatives.

On the airborne front, the organisation has introduced the SDO 50V2 UAV from SwissDrone Operating, with four platforms now operated by six Basarnas pilots.

With an intermeshing rotor system, the SDO 50V2 has a maximum take-off weight of 85kg and can carry a payload of 50kg. The gimbal sensor’s day camera has an optical zoom of X30 and gives a field of view of 63.7°. 

‘This is ideal for SAR operations, with a range of 16km. The great thing about the system is in the case of signal loss, the UAV automatically directs itself back to base,’ one representative explained.

For underwater search operations, Basarnas employs the SEA-SAR small ROV from US manufacturer JW Fishers. Capable of diving to 1300m, the unit has four cameras, providing stills and video images, and a 360° scanning sonar.

On December 28 2014, the use of the ROV was put to the test AirAsia Flight QZ8501 was lost after flying out of Surabaya, Indonesia, and Basarnas led recovery operations. 

Since then, the organisation has also purchased two ACA100 medium ROVs for hydrographic surveys.

The representative explained that the organisation had established a task force, the Basarnas Search Group, whose members were capable of operating all elements of the new technology available to them.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/uv-online/indo-defence-2016-basarnas-embraces-unmanned-techn/

*Indo Defence 2016: LAPAN displays unmanned aircraft*
02nd November 2016 - 2:00by Karima Thibou in Jakarta 







The Indonesian National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN) is displaying its LSU-02, LSU-03 and LSU-05 UAVs for the first time at Indo Defence 2016, the exhibition is being held in Jakarta from 2-5 November.

The UAVs have been designed for military applications, including reconnaissance, aerial photography and patrol work. Payloads include a video camera and real-time sensor that can be adjusted according to the flight mission.

The LSU-02, which has a maximum take-off weight of 18kg and an empty weight of 15kg, was developed in 2012 by LAPAN. It was used in a naval exercise with the Indonesian Army in 2013.

The UAV was successfully launched from the helicopter deck of the KRI Diponegoro 365. The LSU-03 was developed as an upgrade to the LSU-02 variant and took its first flight test in December 2014. Its payload weight is 7kg.

In May of this year, it was announced that the LSU-02 was used to photograph 300km of the southern coastline of Java, as part of a project to update mapping of the island, starting from Parangtritis. Other areas that were photographed included Yogyakarta and Trenggalek, East Java.

Endurance and cruise speeds vary for the UAVs, the LSU-02 has an endurance of around three hours and a cruise speed of 52kt, the LSU-03 can reach 81kt while the LSU-05 has an endurance of eight hours and a cruise speed of 54kt.

The latest variant, the LSU-05, was launched in 2014. It has a maximum take-off weight of 77kg, a payload weight of 30kg and an empty weight of 31kg.

Each UAV is able to carry out a mission radius of over 200km.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/uv-online/indo-defence-2016-lapan-displays-unmanned-aircraft/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Missile comes into range [INDODEF16-D2]
_European missile house MBDA Missile Systems (Hall D, Stand 274) is closing in on a deal to supply its VL Mica shipborne point defence missile system for the Indonesian Navy’s two-ship SIGMA 10514 Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) frigate programme. The order would bring to seven the number of navies taking VL Mica into service, of which three would be in Southeast Asia._







VL Mica uses the existing Mica air-to-air missile, available with either active radar or imaging infrared seekers, fired in a lock-on-after- launch mode to provide protection out to a maximum range of 20km. The use of vertical launch, and the absence of dedicated target trackers, provides for a 360º engagement capability against multiple simultaneous targets.

The full tactical VL Mica ammunition integrates a single missile all-up-round with a single-use autonomous firing and storage canister. The latter, 3.8m in length and weighing 368kg empty, is a sealed and pressurised dual-chamber enclosure designed with an integral ‘chimney’ duct so as to vent motor efflux upwards on launch.

Aside from the ammunition canisters themselves, the only other below-decks equipment is the sequencer cabinet (containing power supplies and processing electronics). This is an electronic interface unit that links the VL Mica missiles with the ship combat management system (CMS), receives inputs from the ship inertial system, and provides the link to the Ship Missile Data Link (SMDL). The SMDL comprises a below-decks transmitter with four small uplink antennas fitted around the masthead.

The two PKR frigates, being delivered by prime contractor Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS) in partnership with PT PAL, have been designed with weight and space to receive 12 VL Mica canisters and associated ship equipment. While the ships are being delivered ‘fitted for but not with’ VL Mica, the Show Daily understands that _MBDA and DSNS are now in contract negotiations for the provision of ship equipment for backfitting; the missile rounds themselves would be acquired directly by Indonesia from MBDA._

Elsewhere in the region, VL Mica has already been selected for the Royal Malaysian Navy’s six-ship Second-Generation Patrol Vessel – Littoral Combat Ship programme, and the Republic of Singapore Navy’s eight-ship Independence-class Littoral Mission Vessel programme. Other customers comprise Oman, the United Arab Emirates, Morocco and Egypt.

_http://www.janes.com/article/65187/missile-comes-into-range-indodef16-d2_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Antasena advances [INDODEF16-D2]
_The Indonesian government is set to give the green light to the development of the Tank Boat concept after the project was given the official name Antasena by vice president Jusuf Kalla and minister of defence Ryamizard Ryacudu on the first day of Indo Defence 2016. _






Being developed by PT Pindad, PT Lundin and CMI Defence, the Tank Boat concept was first displayed in 2011, but has been developed over the past two years under a design feasibility study. This has confirmed the structural design and hydrodynamic characteristics of the novel 18m composite catamaran platform, and the integration of the 105mm main armament.

The design has now been frozen, and the full-scale Tank Boat model on display at Indo Defence will in fact serve as the mould for the prototype. Final negotiations are under way to build the first of class, with current plans aiming at delivery by the end of 2017.

_The Tank Boat concept has been conceived to provide planned ‘swamp’ battalions with an improved amphibious/riverine manoeuvre and fire support capability._

The main armament will be a CMI Defence remote-controlled turret armed with a stabilised 105mm gun able to fire various natures of fixed 105mm ammunition including high-explosive via a bustle-mounted automatic loader. The mock-up of the turret shown here is also fitted with a Bofors Lemur remote weapon station armed with a low recoil Orbital ATK 30mm cannon.

_http://www.janes.com/article/65178/antasena-advances-indodef16-d2_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

Chakrabirawa said:


> Let's hold our horses for a while. So, after this point, Pindad is going to produce licensed Bushmaster MRAP, BTR-4, joint production MMWT, while maintaining it's own production lines of Komodo, Anoa, and Badak?
> That's one hell of a work guys. Simultaneous products are meaning plenty diversely specific tools, production lines, man powers and of course capitals. Hope it is not 'muluk-muluk' program



It means more job opportunities for fresh graduates. That's the way I see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

PT Pindad with SS2V4





PT Dirgantara Indonesia




PKR 




Trainer Aircraft by IPCD (Indo Pacific Communication & Defence)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

Image Credit: KOMPAS.com / GARRY ANDREW LOTULUNG

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

If PT.Pal can build longer and bigger version of Makassar class LPD for RMN, from 125 meter to 163 meter.
It's means, bigger and longer version of SIGMA frigate is highly achievable. Even if we have to design and develop our own version in the end because of IP right issue with Damen.


----------



## faries

pr1v4t33r said:


> If PT.Pal can build longer and bigger version of Makassar class LPD for RMN, from 125 meter to 163 meter.
> It's mean, bigger and longer version of SIGMA frigate is highly achievable. Even if we have to design and develop our own version in the end because of IP right issue with Damen.



PT PAL can implement their experience when built Cargo Vessel Star 50 Double Skin Bulk Carrier 50.000 DWT. It has length over all 189.90 M. They have made many of it and export them to Hong Kong (4 unit), Germany (2 unit), Turkey (2 unit), and Singapore (1 unit).






so, this vehicle name is Rantis PJD (pertempuran jarak dekat- closed quarter battle, according to indomiliter.com). Saab and Pindad fail to bring Komodo with G1X Radar to the expo because it experience technical failure. it's only mock up to to give overview to audience about the size and shape of the radar Ground Based Air Defence (GBAD).

If the plan going smooth, the possibility of sightings will be like this:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> PT PAL can implement their experience when built Cargo Vessel Star 50 Double Skin Bulk Carrier 50.000 DWT.



Can't wait to know what in store for our Navy's real frigate project. PT.Pal with the help of foreign assistance and expertise is definitely capable to manage such project in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Well i am too busy right now to update anything


----------



## faries

INDODEFENCE 2016
*Low-cost surveillance [INDODEF16-D2]*

02 November 2016






PT Indo Pacific Communication and Defence (IPCD) is displaying an LH Aviation LH-10 Ellipse light aircraft at the show (Hall D, Stand 234). The company owns this aircraft for demonstration and test purposes, and it is shown here in surveillance fit with a retractable sensor turret in the nose.

IPCD will deliver an optionally-piloted version of the Ellipse to the Indonesian air force by the end of the year for evaluation, having already supplied target drones to the service. The LHD optionally-piloted version was revealed by LH Aviation at the Paris air show last year.

Designed in France, the LH-10 is a compact composite light aircraft offering an endurance approaching 24 hours when flown unmanned. Power is provided by a low fuelburn Rotax 912 engine, with a heavy fuel engine available as an alternative. Both manned and optionally-piloted versions can be configured for various missions, from training to light attack. The interchangeable nose can mount different sensors for ISR duties, and the aircraft can carry weapons under the wings for close air support missions.

http://www.janes.com/article/65170/low-cost-surveillance-indodef16-d2

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gondes

F16 Viper Simulator



Basarnas



AK Series



Otokar Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MacanJawa

medium tank protection i guess resistant from 30mm front and 14,5 mm all around


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Major suppliers for Indonesia Defence Equipment (2009-2018)
Israel is one of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GraveDigger388

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Major suppliers for Indonesia Defence Equipment (2009-2018)
> Israel is one of them.
> View attachment 348745



Aerostar.


----------



## Svantana

anoa rcws from belarus?


----------



## faries

Image credit to GZuron of Formil Kaskus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chakrabirawa

pr1v4t33r said:


> If i remember correctly, PINDAD planned to expand it's production facilities to Malang, east java. Mostly for amunition production, since this division contribute around 50% of PINDAD's profit. They can focus to develop and produce armored vehicle in Bandung production facilities.



Pindad already has the ammo factory in Turen Malang up and running. I always passed the complex on the way to the beach, it is large and complete with train tracks, hospital, etc.

If the Pindad Management can successfuly handle this major operations, it will prove itself as professional arms producers and exporters. Pindad has a vision to be the famous defence company in ASEAN and this is its opportunity.

Well, to be honest, Pindad HAS to success in these operations as ST Kinetics is way bigger and more famous than Pindad. Godspeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

I've heard from Formil if Palindo want to make submarines and will undergo sea trials next 3 years. Anyone here have information about it?





RBS 70 NG Trainer. Image credit to La Beddu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

It's such a dilema for the Army. With a very limited budged they have to choose whether to support national defense industry, or shop around for the best deal. Take example of Anoa, Badak or the new medium tank. These are expensive stuff, compared to any revitalized 2nd hand armored vehicles lying around for grab at the international market.



Chakrabirawa said:


> Pindad already has the ammo factory in Turen Malang up and running. I always passed the complex on the way to the beach, it is large and complete with train tracks, hospital, etc.


cool beans.



Chakrabirawa said:


> If the Pindad Management can successfuly handle this major operations, it will prove itself as professional arms producers and exporters. Pindad has a vision to be the famous defence company in ASEAN and this is its opportunity.


Well beyond ASEAN, since they are in the process to setup Weapon factory in the middle east.



faries said:


> I've heard from Formil if Palindo want to make submarines and will undergo sea trials next 3 years. Anyone here have information about it?


Palindo Marine? are u sure?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

pr1v4t33r said:


> Palindo Marine? are u sure?



I read one comment of Formil member at [IDAM] Indo Defence Expo & Forum 2016 thread...looks like we only have one Palindo. If that true, will be a enormous investment to make it happen both technology and capital needed. 

My dumb opinion, maybe Palindo see opportunities in TNI-AL plan to acquire 12 submarines to its fleet before 2024. My question is which foreign firm will be their partner?


----------



## Svantana

faries said:


> I read one comment of Formil member at [IDAM] Indo Defence Expo & Forum 2016 thread...looks like we only have one Palindo. If that true, will be a enormous investment to make it happen both technology and capital needed.


mini submarine maybe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> mini submarine maybe?


I agree with this. The most possible option for palindo is to support BPPT in the development of midget sub. So, BBPT handle the reaserch and Palindo Marine handle the production.


BPPT Kini Fokus Pada Industri Perkapalan
_Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT) baru saja meluncurkan outlook teknologi di bidang kemaritiman. Deputi Bidang Teknologi Industri Rancang Bangun dan Rekayasa BPPT, Erzi Agson Gani, mengatakan outlook tersebut menjelaskan bagaimana BPPT mendukung industri perkapalan.
_





Kemudian dengan Kemenkopolhukam,_ BPPT melakukan pengujian desain pesanan kapal selam 22 meter, yang direncanakan rampung pada 2019._

readmore: _http://teknologi.news.viva.co.id/news/read/801802-bppt-kini-fokus-pada-industri-perkapalan_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

Drone product from PT. Bhineka Dwi Persada. The firm made localised version of Swiss based UMS Skeldar's product.
http://eksoticnews.com/2016/11/03/p...oduk-manca-negara-pada-gelar-alat-pertahanan/





The F-330 *Remotely Piloted Air System*




The F-720 *Tactical Remotely Piloted Air System
*




The R-350 *Remotely Piloted Air System*





Skeldar V-200 *Remotely Piloted Air System
*
















*ANTARA FOTO/M Agung Rajasa*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## faries

IT'S OFFICIAL: DEFENSE MINISTER GIVE INDONESIA NAME FOR BUSHMASTER "SANCA"

*Speed Up Production, PT Pindad Build Three Cooperation Simultaneously*






Untuk bisa memenuhi kebutuhan militer dalam negeri, PT Pindad langsung mengunci kerjasama dengan Rheinmetall, FNSS, dan Tata Group. Selain itu, Pindad juga secara resmi melincurkan kendaraan taktis *Sanca* yang lahIr dari kerjasama dengan Thales. Dengan kerjasama ini diharapkan bisa menambah portofolio Pindad dalam produksi senjata, munisi, dan kendaraan tempur.

“Ini adalah strategi kami supaya bisa mempercepat teknologi. Teknologi pertahanan sangat cepat, ketimbang kita bangun dari awal, lebih baik jika kita bangun kerjasama seperti ini,” ujar Abraham Mose, Dirut PT Pindad seusai penandatanganan nota kesepahaman dengan ketiga industri tersebut (3/11/2016).

PT Pindad menggandeng Rheinmetall untuk bersama-sama mengembangkan dan memproduksi munisi kaliber besar. Sedangkan dengan FNSS, PT Pindad akan mengembangkan tank kelas medium yang sebelumnya telah santer didiskusikan di kalangan komunitas penggemar militer.

Pindad juga membuka kran kerjasama dengan perusahaan India Tata Group untuk mengembangkan berbagai kendaraan militer. “Dengan Tata Group ini adalah langkah awal kerjasama,” ujar Mose.

*Di kesempatan yang sama Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu juga secara resmi memberi nama kendaraan taktis Sanca, hasil kerjasama PT Pindad dengan Thales.

http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/kebut-produksi-pt-pindad-bangun-tiga-kerjasama-sekaligus/*



*PT DI signs MoU with KAI, PT DI can do MRO till upgrade T50i officially*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1245838598795153

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GraveDigger388

faries said:


> IT'S OFFICIAL: DEFENSE MINISTER GIVE INDONESIA NAME FOR BUSHMASTER "SANCA"
> 
> *Speed Up Production, PT Pindad Build Three Cooperation Simultaneously*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untuk bisa memenuhi kebutuhan militer dalam negeri, PT Pindad langsung mengunci kerjasama dengan Rheinmetall, FNSS, dan Tata Group. Selain itu, Pindad juga secara resmi melincurkan kendaraan taktis *Sanca* yang lahIr dari kerjasama dengan Thales. Dengan kerjasama ini diharapkan bisa menambah portofolio Pindad dalam produksi senjata, munisi, dan kendaraan tempur.
> 
> “Ini adalah strategi kami supaya bisa mempercepat teknologi. Teknologi pertahanan sangat cepat, ketimbang kita bangun dari awal, lebih baik jika kita bangun kerjasama seperti ini,” ujar Abraham Mose, Dirut PT Pindad seusai penandatanganan nota kesepahaman dengan ketiga industri tersebut (3/11/2016).
> 
> PT Pindad menggandeng Rheinmetall untuk bersama-sama mengembangkan dan memproduksi munisi kaliber besar. Sedangkan dengan FNSS, PT Pindad akan mengembangkan tank kelas medium yang sebelumnya telah santer didiskusikan di kalangan komunitas penggemar militer.
> 
> Pindad juga membuka kran kerjasama dengan perusahaan India Tata Group untuk mengembangkan berbagai kendaraan militer. “Dengan Tata Group ini adalah langkah awal kerjasama,” ujar Mose.
> 
> *Di kesempatan yang sama Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu juga secara resmi memberi nama kendaraan taktis Sanca, hasil kerjasama PT Pindad dengan Thales.
> 
> http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/kebut-produksi-pt-pindad-bangun-tiga-kerjasama-sekaligus/*
> 
> 
> 
> *PT DI signs MoU with KAI, PT DI can do MRO till upgrade T50i officially*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1245838598795153




DIOS MIO..!!

Those are the great ethos they have...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> PT DI signs MoU with KAI, PT DI can do MRO till upgrade T50i officially


Alamat T-50i nambah lagi, ato ambil FA/50. Sip

Klo mau beli SU-35 minimal harus dapat TOT MRO sama upgrade kayak gini nih...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia negara pertama tanam modal pada industri dirgantara Rusia*
Kamis, 3 November 2016 12:46 WIB | 1.460 Views
Pewarta: Libertina Widyamurti Ambari




Jet tempur militer Rusia (REUTERS/Russian Ministry of Defence via REUTERS TV/cfo/16)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia menjadi negara asing pertama yang berinvestasi pada perusahaan kedirgantaraan Rusia, Rusnano, dengan nilai 30 juta dolar AS untuk tahap awal dari total 100 juta dolar AS.

*Keterangan pers Dewan Bisnis Rusia-Indonesia, Kamis, menyebutkan Rusnano, perusahaan teknologi nano Rusia, dan perusahaan infrastruktur Indonesia PT. Wijaya Infrastruktur Indonesia menandatangani kesepakatan pembentukan Yayasan Dirgantara Antarbangsa (IASF) yang dibuat pada Forum Bisnis tahunan Indonesia-Rusia 31 Oktober 2016 di Jakarta.*

Nota kesepahaman ditandatangani oleh Direktur Manajer Investasi Rusnano Dmitry Pimkin dan Direktur Utama PT Wijaya Infrastruktur Indonesia yang juga Ketua Dewan Bisnis Indonesia-Rusia Didie Soewondho.

"Sangat penting bahwa kebanyakan perusahaan Rusia yang tertarik untuk bekerja di Indonesia sudah memiliki mitra lokal atau sedang dalam proses seleksi," kata Pemimpin Dewan Bisnis Rusia-Indonesia Mikhail Kuritsyn.

Dana akan diinvestasikan untuk pengembangan sistem navigasi dan komunikasi satelit, membuat bahan baru dan komponen satelit, pengembangan dan produksi pesawat, dan sektor ekonomi terkait lainnya.

Forum Bisnis Rusia-Indonesia di antaranya dihadiri Menteri Perindustrian dan Perdagangan Federasi Rusia, Denis Manturov, Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan Susi Pudjiastuti, Menteri Koordinator Bidang Perekonomian Darmin Nasution, Duta Besar Luar Biasa dan Berkuasa Penuh Federasi Rusia untuk Indonesia, Mikhail Galuzin, Ketua Dewan Bisnis Indonesia-Rusia Didie Soewondho.

Forum ini diikuti oleh 150 anggota delegasi perusahaan Indonesia dan 100 anggota perwakilan perusahaan Rusia, termasuk Russian Railways, United Shipbuilding Corporation, Rosneft, Rusal, Rusnano, dan Rostech.

Dewan Bisnis Rusia-Indonesia adalah organisasi nonpemerintah untuk mempertemukan perwakilan bisnis antara Rusia-Indonesia dengan misi utama mengembangkan hubungan bisnis saling menguntungkan dalam rangka memperkuat dan memperluas perdagangan ekonomi, investasi, kerja sama ilmiah antarkedua negara.
Editor: Jafar M Sidik

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

the unexpected one is cooperation with TATA, they have product portfolio ranging from logistic, tactical, armored, and buses.





TATA LSV Recce Vehicle





Troop Carrier on LPA 713 - Soft Top





High Mobility Vehicle on LPTA 1623 6X6





Weapon Platform on LPTA 3138 8X8





Weapon Platform on LPTA 2038 6X6





Armored Personnel Carrier (MPV) – 4X4





Light Armored Troop Carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rondo.royal2

*PT PAL akan memakai baterai kapal selam PT GARDA PERSADA .*

_Pada kesempatan yang sama PT PAL Indonesia juga melakukan kesepakatan bersama (MoU) dengan PT Garda Persada, yang ditandatangani oleh Direktur Utama PT PAL Indonesia, M. Firmansyah Arifin, dengan Direktur Garda Persada, Umi Kalsum, *tentang pengembangan teknologi, pembuatan dan perawatan baterai kapal Selam dalam rangka melakukan integrasi pemanfaatan dan penerapan produk dalam negeri *guna menunjang pengembangan dan pembangunan industri pertahanan tanah air. Hal tersebut sejalan dengan telah berlangsungnya pembangunan fasilitas produksi Kapal Selam serta rencana Overhaul kapal selam dalam waktu dekat._

sumber website pt.pal

FYI
*PT GARDA PERSADA* has approximately 1,000 employees who are mainly based in company's plant in Bogor. The company produces lead acid batteries for military applications including radios, vehicles, aircraft,* submarines* and are moving forward to develop new battery technology for torpedoes and unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs).

sumber theworldfolio

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## gondes

*Jakarta, CNN Indonesia * -- Kementerian Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) mewacanakan pembentukan dua induk usaha baru pada tahun depan, yang masing-masing fokus mengintegrasikan bisnis perusahaan-perusahaan pelat merah di sektor perkapalan dan alat berat, serta pertahanan dan pesawat terbang. 

Deputi Bidang Usaha Pertambangan, Industri Strategis dan Media Kementerian BUMN, Fajar Harry Sampurno menjelaskan, pembentukan kedua_ holding_ BUMN ini bertujuan untuk memperkuat permodalan perseroan di bidang yang sejenis. Terlebih, pemerintah tak lagi menganggarkan Penyertaan Modal Negara (PMN) untuk BUMN di dalam Anggaran pendapatan dan Belanja Negara (APBN) 2017. 

"Itu nanti akan ada dua holding, yang pertama itu _ship building and heavy industries,_ yang kedua adalah _defence and aerospace_. Itu kemudian bisa bekerja sama dan mencari pendanaan," jelasnya di JIExpo Kemayoran, Kamis (3/11). 

Menurut Fajar, sebanyak enam BUMN perkapalan akan dijadikan menjadi satu, yakni PT PAL Indonesia, PT Dok dan Perkapalan Koja Bahari (DKB), PT Dok dan Perkapalan Surabaya (DPS), PT Industri Kapal Indonesia (IKI), PT Barata Indonesia, dan PT Boma Bisma Indra (BBI). 

Demikian pula dengan enam BUMN yang bergerak di industri pertahanan dan pesawat udara, yakni PT Dirgantara Indonesia, PT Pindad, PT Dahana, PT LEN Industri, PT Industri Telekomunikasi Indonesia (INTI), dan PT Industri Nuklir Indonesia (INUKI). Fajar memastikan keenam perseroan itu akan digabung menjadi satu entitas. 

Namun, ia belum dapat memastikan BUMN mana yang akan ditunjuk menjadi induk usaha masing-masing holding karena masih perlu pembahasan lebih lanjut. 

"Sudah mulai dibuat targetnya, tahun depan mau di-_launch_," kata Fajar. *(ags/gen)

http://www.cnnindonesia.com/ekonomi...uk-holding-bumn-kapal-dan-pertahanan-di-2017/
*
Wow.. I think all defence companies will be merged in order to have better competency in the industry... but the system, manpower, technology, and management must be adjusted then... Good step I guess...

So many good progress this year... salute ...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Tank boat namanya udh kelar 

"Antasena" will the name for the Tank Boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

gondes said:


> Wow.. I think all defence companies will be merged in order to have better competency in the industry... but the system, manpower, technology, and management must be adjusted then... Good step I guess...
> So many good progress this year... salute ...



This is not merger. We are creating 2 new holding companies for _ship building and heavy industries_ & _defence and aerospace_. One of the main purpose is to get better financing scheme to support their operation & production process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Britain ready to transfer technology under defense cooperation*
Kamis, 3 November 2016 16:11 WIB | 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The British government would be ready to transfer technology under sustainable defense cooperation with Indonesia. 

"What we are looking for is sustainable cooperation that would last long for years. Transfer of technology could be carried out only under long term cooperation," Director of Regional Trade Department of the British Defense and Security Organization Alexis Hammer said. 

Indonesia is already among five largest markets of British defense industry, Hammer told ANTARA News Agency at the Indo Defence Expo here on Thursday. 

Hammer said the British government is interested in cooperation with Indonesia to transfer aviation, maritime, and cyber technology. 

Indonesia has for around 20 years used British BAE System Hawk fighter aircraft for its navy, and the two countries have routinely exchanged military visits, he cited. 

The use Hawk aircraft by the Indonesian navy is a model of sustainable cooperation, he said, adding," We would be interested in expanding technology cooperation on that platform."

In addition to transfer of technology, Britain also wanted cooperation in defense industry with Indonesia, he said.

"We are not only interested in transfer of technology but we also want to encourage Indonesian companies to expand operation to Britain," he said. 

Indonesian companies could visit www.contracts.mod.uk to find information about business in defense industry offered by the British government, he said.

"We want to make sure that Indonesian companies have access to the market the same as British companies," he said. 

In December this year, the British government plans to bring a number of British companies to Indonesia to seek cooperation in defense industry .

Indo Defence Expo and Forum, to last in Nov 2-5 is participated in by 844 domestic and international companies. 

Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said he hoped the largest defense industry fair in Indonesia would contribute not only to strengthening the countrys defense, but also to the countrys economic sector as well as research and technology.(*)
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...transfer-technology-under-defense-cooperation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indo Defence 2016: Indonesian H225Ms ready for action
_The Indonesian Air Force is due to take delivery of six H225M CSAR helicopters following customisation work carried out by PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI). _







First handed over by Airbus Helicopters in November 2014, the six aircraft were outfitted with mission equipment and customised at PTDI’s Bandung, West Java facility.

Speaking at Indo Defence in Jakarta, PTDI’s director of production Arie Wibowo said the customised aircraft were now all finished and ready to be accepted by the air force.

‘They are all ready to go and we are just waiting for the air force to come and pick them up. After the [CHC H225] accident in Norway, we did have to update the aircraft based on the service bulletin but that did not significantly hold us up,’ Wibowo said.

PTDI’s partnership with Airbus Helicopters is reflective of a numbering of cooperation agreements to renew Indonesia’s military helicopter fleets. In addition, PTDI is a supplier of tail booms and airframe assemblies of the H225 and H225M since 2008.

Deliveries of the Fennec helicopters for the Indonesian Army’s light attack squadron is currently underway, following the installation of the mission equipment for the fleet – including machine guns and rocket launchers – by PTDI in Bandung.

Twelve Fennec helicopters will be delivered in total, including six single-engine and six twin-engine versions. 

Indonesia is also acquiring 11 AS565 MBe Panthers to be used by the Indonesian Navy for ASW missions where PTDI is also outfitting the aircraft in-country with mission equipment such as Helicopter Long-Range Active Sonar (HELRAS) dipping sonar and a torpedo launching system. The company is targeting late 2017 for first deliveries of the aircraft.

PTDI is working on an upgrade project for the AS332 Super Puma, providing a package that would deal with obsolescence issues and provide a modernised avionics suite.

With the Indonesian Air Force a long-time operator of both the AS332 Super Puma and SA330 Puma rotorcraft, aircraft that were license-produced by PTDI more than 30 years ago, the upgrade package could appeal to the Ministry of Defence or civil operators of the type.

_https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/rotorhub/indo-defence-2016-indonesian-h225ms-ready-action/_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indo Defence 2016: New light strike vehicle on offer
_A new armoured variant of the 4x4 Indonesian Light Strike Vehicle (ILSV) is being offered to the Indonesian military._






The ILSV, built by domestic manufacturer PT Jala Berikat Nusantara Perkasa, has been designed to carry out missions including attack, reconnaissance, communications and long range patrolling but until now the Indonesian Army has been using a soft skin variant.

A spokesperson from the company told _Shephard_ that the demand for an armoured cab led them to develop the new prototype. He added that _the army had ordered 20 of the new type, which would be delivered in 2017 and that the police had showed interest and were likely to order some as well_.

The chassis has PE 8 Armour NIJ Level III and the windscreen has armoured glass NIJ Level III also.

The vehicle weighs 2755 kg and has a roof gun mounting for a 7.62mm machine gun and an armoured shield to protect the operator. It is 4.6m long and 2m wide, with a height of 2m. Space in the rear of the vehicle can cater for six seated passengers although it can hold eight.

According to the company, the vehicle can be transported in a C-130 transport aircraft.

The engine is a 4 IL2KD FTV 16 valve DOHC D-4D VN turbo intercooler giving 2494cc capacity and 175hp at 3400rpm. The fuel tanks hold 100l giving a maximum range of 870km and a top speed of 120km/h.

ILSV uses 285/74-R16 wheel runflat tyres with double wishbone coil spring and stabiliser front suspension and rigid axle leaf spring steering rear suspension. It has a 9000lb electric 12 VDC winch and the communications fit includes a RIG 800 MHz and HT 800 MHz dual mode radios.

_https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/landwarfareintl/indo-defence-2016-new-light-strike-vehicle-offer/_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

>>> Keep your focus!...... i failed miserably...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia needs more weapons for peace: JK*

Margareth S. Aritonang and Novan Iman Santosa
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Thu, November 3 2016 | 07:39 am



Latest brand: Military uniforms made by Sritex, a local garment factory, are displayed during the Indo Defense Expo and Forum at JIExpo Kemayoran, Jakarta, on Wednesday. The expo, which runs until Saturday, has 844 domestic and foreign companies participating.(JP/Dhoni Setiawan) (JP/Dhoni Setiawan)
*Topics*


*Latest brand: *Military uniforms made by Sritex, a local garment factory, are displayed during the Indo Defense Expo and Forum at JIExpo Kemayoran, Jakarta, on Wednesday. The expo, which runs until Saturday, has 844 domestic and foreign companies participating.(JP/Dhoni Setiawan)

All countries should improve their defense capabilities to mitigate ongoing tension around the world, Vice President Jusuf Kalla said Wednesday, adding that the potential for conflict is real everywhere. 

“Boosting defense systems to maintain security is a must. It is not meant to create war. It is aimed at maintaining peace,” he said when opening the 2016 Indo Defense Expo and Forum at JIExpo in Kemayoran, Central Jakarta.

Kalla pointed to the higher risk the country faced due to its challenging geography as well as huge population to emphasize the urgency for the Indonesian Military (TNI) and the National Police to have advanced weaponry systems.

He encouraged state-owned defense companies, land system maker PT Pindad, shipbuilder PT PAL and aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) to also focus on maintenance.

“We must also focus on maintaining the products instead of just producing them,” he said.

Accompanied by Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu, Kalla had a quick tour greeting the exhibitors after the opening ceremony of the expo, visiting PT Pindad and PT DI as well as US defense giants Lockheed Martin and Boeing, among other companies.

The biennial expo, which runs from Wednesday to Saturday, is showcasing 271 domestic defense companies and 573 foreign arms suppliers from more than 40 countries. 

This year’s theme is “Bolstering Defense Industry Cooperation: Achieving a Global Maritime Fulcrum and Secure World”.

“The theme is in line with President Joko Widodo’s program to make [Indonesia] a global maritime axis,” Ryamizard said in his remarks.

He added that the expo would also feature seminars to further explore the development of the defense industry from different parts of the world, which is expected to improve research in Indonesia.

“We have arranged agreements to require arms makers to transfer their technologies to us if there are any procurement deals [made] during the event.”

Indonesia requires all weapons procurement to include a certain level of local content, a process also known as offset, as part of transfer-of-technology obligations.

One of the exhibitors, aerospace and defense giant Airbus Group, said it had directly created 600 Indonesian jobs as part of its cooperation with PT DI.

“We have been cooperating with PT DI for 40 years now and are looking forward to future cooperation,” Airbus Group senior communications manager for Asia Pacific, Siva Govindasamy, told _The Jakarta Post _on the sidelines of the expo.

“The cooperation is not only limited to military products but also our civilian aircraft such as Airbus A320, A350 and A380.”

The event is also hosting an international seminar themed “Achieving Comprehensive Maritime Surveillance and Security through Technology Innovation and Partnerships”. 

The seminar was opened by Ryamizard with State-Owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno as the keynote speaker. Other speakers were Alex Zelinsky, chief defense scientist at Australia’s Defense Science and Technology Organization; Rear Adm. Don Gabrielson, commander of logistics group Western Pacific; and chiefs of staff of the Indonesian Military (TNI).

Participants are also scheduled to hold presentations on their products. Scheduled to deliver their presentations on Thursday are, among others, Swedish defense and security firm SAAB, Italian defense giant Leonardo Finmeccanica and US defense contractor Lockheed Martin.

The public will be able to visit the defense expo on Saturday with entrance tickets selling for Rp 50,000 (US$3.82). Visitors can see various weaponry systems from domestic and foreign defense suppliers in both the indoor and outdoor display areas.
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/11/03/indonesia-needs-more-weapons-peace-jk.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indo Defence 2016: PT Palindo discloses further details of 110 m vessel on order for BAKAMLA

- PT Palindo has revealed further details of a 110 m OPV under construction for the country's maritime security agency
- The service is on track to receive its largest ever platform in 2017






_Indonesian shipbuilder PT Palindo Marine has disclosed further details of an offshore patrol vessel (OPV) that is currently under construction for the country's maritime security co-ordination agency_ (Badan Koordinasi Keamanan Laut, or BAKAMLA).

The platform, which will be the largest vessel yet to be operated by the service, was ordered by the Indonesian government in 2015 with the aim of improving BAKAMLA's constabulary, maritime surveillance, and search and rescue (SAR) capabilities, especially in the country's exclusive economic zones (EEZs).

According to specifications provided by PT Palindo Marine, the vessel features an overall length of 110 m, an overall beam of 15.5 m and a draft of 4 m. _The platform has a standard displacement 2,400 tonnes, and features both a hull and a superstructure that is made of steel._

Powered by two 5,300 hp diesel engines, the _OPV has a top speed of more than 20 kt_, and a cruising speed of 15 kt. It can accommodate a total of three rigid hull inflatable boats (RHIBs), one each on the port and starboard sides, and a smaller RHIB at the stern that can be deployed via a small boat recovery system.

"This vessel will also give BAKAMLA the ability to conduct shipborne helicopter or UAV operations, enhancing its maritime surveillance capabilities", said Zikri, a staff engineer with PT Palindo, during an interview with _IHS Jane's_ at the Indo Defence 2016 exhibition in Jakarta. He added that the platform's _flight deck can take aircraft that weigh up to 12 tonnes_.

The vessel can be equipped with a_ primary weapon of up to 40 mm in calibre_, said Zikri.

readmore: _http://www.janes.com/article/65201/...-details-of-110-m-vessel-on-order-for-bakamla_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## afiq0110

Mitra... Atau modus baru perusahaan makelar ?



PT PINDAD merupakan perusahaan produsen peralatan tempur milik negara, PINDAD terbukti telah bekerjasama dengan perusahaan asing dalam merancang maupun memproduksi alutsista. Ada bobot keilmuan yang didapat oleh PINDAD sebagai hasil kerjasama itu. Ada transfer teknologi yang kita dapatkan, itu intinya.



Akhir akhir ini kita juga sering melihat berita sebuah perusahaan yang tidak pernah kita dengar, apatah lagi kita ketahui melakukan penelitian terhadap sebuah produk militer, telah berhasil menjual produk produk militer maupun produk produk sar kepada lembaga lembaga negara.



Diujung berita biasanya baru kita ketahui bahwa produk yang mereka jual merupakan produk yang sama yang diproduksi industri militer negara lain. Jadi bisa ditarik kesimpulan bahwa perusahaan militer luar negeri telah menjalin kerjasama dengan perusahaan lokal dalam memasarkan produk produk mereka.



Ketika kita membeli produk militer dari luar negeri, entah itu skemanya G to G atau skema B to B, undang undang memerintahkan agar terjadi transfer teknologi dalam transaksi itu.



Nah, ketika kita membeli produk militer dari perusahaan yang saya sebutkan di atas (perusahaan lokal yang memasarkan produk perusahaan asing), adakah transfer teknologi yang terjadi ?



Betul, boleh jadi dengan dipakainya perusahaan lokal sebagai perusahaan pemasaran, minimal ada tenaga teknik yang dipekerjakan pada perusahaan itu. Jadi minimal untuk perawatan bisa dilakukan teknisi lokal.



Yang bener aja bro... Masa kita cuma diberi pengetahuan untuk servis doang ? Kapan bisa merancang sendiri ? Boro boro mau join development... Jauh...



Suatu kebolehjadian pula, bahwa transfer teknologi yang dipenuhi tidaklah sebesar yang diamanatkan undang undang, jika kita tidak boleh berasumsi bahwa tidak terjadi transfer teknologi sama sekali.



Saya tidak bangga ketika lembaga lembaga negara membeli produk produk militer dari perusahaan perusahaan yang pada sejatinya cuma memasarkan produk militer perusahaan asing. Entahlah dengan anda ? Saya terus terang tidak.



Saya malah melihat proses ini sebagai LEGALISASI kegiatan makelar dalam memasarkan produk produk militer. Kita bisa mendapatkan harga yang lebih murah jika membeli langsung pada perusahaan militer asing, karena tidak perlu ditambahi keuntungan perusahaan makelar. Dengan membeli langsung pada perusahaan asing, kita bisa memaksakan diterapkannya kewajiban transfer teknologi sesuai amanat undang undang. Kita bisa memantau dan mengawasi agar kewajiban itu dilaksanakan.



Nah, sekarang kembali lagi pada anda... Menurut anda kita patut berbangga pada perusahaan mitra ini ? Ataukah kita dapat mengkategorikannya sebagai perusahaan makelar ?



Banggakah lembaga lembaga negara dalam melaksanakan transaksi pada perusahaan mitra ini ?... Sepertinya begitu... Dalam beberapa ulasan, para pejabat di lembaga lembaga negara tersebut mengungkapkan kepuasannya berhasil mengakuisisi produk berteknologi canggih... Bukankah Presiden sudah mengamanatkan agar pembelian produk militer dari luar negeri tidak boleh lagi melibatkan makelar...



Sepertinya rasa cinta akan produk dalam negeri, kerinduan akan kebangkitan ilmu dan teknologi di negara kita ini hanya merupakan cita cita kita para pembaca, warga sipil biasa... Karena para pejabat tinggi negara tidak berfikir seperti kita... Jika mereka memiliki semangat yang sama dengan kita, mereka pasti akan mengkaji ulang seberapakah besaran transfer teknologi yang diberikan oleh perusahaan luar negeri kepada perusahaan mitra lokal mereka.... Jika itu yang dilakukan, pasti kita sudah membaca beritanya, pasti kita dapat informasinya... Nyatanya tidak, bukan ?



Perusahaan mitra lokal, bener bener mitra sesunguhnya... Ataukah cuma makelar saja ?...

Anda bisa mengambil kesimpulan sendiri...



Oleh : afiq0110.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

22 meter midget sub from BPPT
_Kemhan melanjutkan kembali program KS 22 meter yg di kerjakan BPPT dengan DIslitbang TNI AL. Inilah wujud KS 22 meter tersebut. Klo ada info Palindo Marine bikin kapal selam, kemungkinan mereka yang kebagian produksi midget sub ini._

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

Servicing


afiq0110 said:


> Mitra... Atau modus baru perusahaan makelar ?
> 
> 
> 
> PT PINDAD merupakan perusahaan produsen peralatan tempur milik negara, PINDAD terbukti telah bekerjasama dengan perusahaan asing dalam merancang maupun memproduksi alutsista. Ada bobot keilmuan yang didapat oleh PINDAD sebagai hasil kerjasama itu. Ada transfer teknologi yang kita dapatkan, itu intinya.
> 
> 
> 
> Akhir akhir ini kita juga sering melihat berita sebuah perusahaan yang tidak pernah kita dengar, apatah lagi kita ketahui melakukan penelitian terhadap sebuah produk militer, telah berhasil menjual produk produk militer maupun produk produk sar kepada lembaga lembaga negara.
> 
> 
> 
> Diujung berita biasanya baru kita ketahui bahwa produk yang mereka jual merupakan produk yang sama yang diproduksi industri militer negara lain. Jadi bisa ditarik kesimpulan bahwa perusahaan militer luar negeri telah menjalin kerjasama dengan perusahaan lokal dalam memasarkan produk produk mereka.
> 
> 
> 
> Ketika kita membeli produk militer dari luar negeri, entah itu skemanya G to G atau skema B to B, undang undang memerintahkan agar terjadi transfer teknologi dalam transaksi itu.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, ketika kita membeli produk militer dari perusahaan yang saya sebutkan di atas (perusahaan lokal yang memasarkan produk perusahaan asing), adakah transfer teknologi yang terjadi ?
> 
> 
> 
> Betul, boleh jadi dengan dipakainya perusahaan lokal sebagai perusahaan pemasaran, minimal ada tenaga teknik yang dipekerjakan pada perusahaan itu. Jadi minimal untuk perawatan bisa dilakukan teknisi lokal.
> 
> 
> 
> Yang bener aja bro... Masa kita cuma diberi pengetahuan untuk servis doang ? Kapan bisa merancang sendiri ? Boro boro mau join development... Jauh...
> 
> 
> 
> Suatu kebolehjadian pula, bahwa transfer teknologi yang dipenuhi tidaklah sebesar yang diamanatkan undang undang, jika kita tidak boleh berasumsi bahwa tidak terjadi transfer teknologi sama sekali.
> 
> 
> 
> Saya tidak bangga ketika lembaga lembaga negara membeli produk produk militer dari perusahaan perusahaan yang pada sejatinya cuma memasarkan produk militer perusahaan asing. Entahlah dengan anda ? Saya terus terang tidak.
> 
> 
> 
> Saya malah melihat proses ini sebagai LEGALISASI kegiatan makelar dalam memasarkan produk produk militer. Kita bisa mendapatkan harga yang lebih murah jika membeli langsung pada perusahaan militer asing, karena tidak perlu ditambahi keuntungan perusahaan makelar. Dengan membeli langsung pada perusahaan asing, kita bisa memaksakan diterapkannya kewajiban transfer teknologi sesuai amanat undang undang. Kita bisa memantau dan mengawasi agar kewajiban itu dilaksanakan.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, sekarang kembali lagi pada anda... Menurut anda kita patut berbangga pada perusahaan mitra ini ? Ataukah kita dapat mengkategorikannya sebagai perusahaan makelar ?
> 
> 
> 
> Banggakah lembaga lembaga negara dalam melaksanakan transaksi pada perusahaan mitra ini ?... Sepertinya begitu... Dalam beberapa ulasan, para pejabat di lembaga lembaga negara tersebut mengungkapkan kepuasannya berhasil mengakuisisi produk berteknologi canggih... Bukankah Presiden sudah mengamanatkan agar pembelian produk militer dari luar negeri tidak boleh lagi melibatkan makelar...
> 
> 
> 
> Sepertinya rasa cinta akan produk dalam negeri, kerinduan akan kebangkitan ilmu dan teknologi di negara kita ini hanya merupakan cita cita kita para pembaca, warga sipil biasa... Karena para pejabat tinggi negara tidak berfikir seperti kita... Jika mereka memiliki semangat yang sama dengan kita, mereka pasti akan mengkaji ulang seberapakah besaran transfer teknologi yang diberikan oleh perusahaan luar negeri kepada perusahaan mitra lokal mereka.... Jika itu yang dilakukan, pasti kita sudah membaca beritanya, pasti kita dapat informasinya... Nyatanya tidak, bukan ?
> 
> 
> 
> Perusahaan mitra lokal, bener bener mitra sesunguhnya... Ataukah cuma makelar saja ?...
> 
> Anda bisa mengambil kesimpulan sendiri...
> 
> 
> 
> Oleh : afiq0110.




use English lah, topkek

this is English language based forum, not Indonesian ones u should make a respect about that


----------------

about what your wrotes, usually the gomen will follow up and inspects their clients and partner before made a deal. So the other party must following and abide our rules of engagement when promoting their products. Servicing and Maintenance is a pre-eliminary methods before we know the products and technology we engage beforehand we move to made re-verse engineering phase. Pindad in the past is only servicing and maintain the weapons the army had like armored vehicles before they move on to made extensive upgrade and then move to made reverse engineering efforts.

*ndo Defence 2016: SAGE ESM enters service on Indonesian CN-235*
*Richard Scott, Jakarta* - IHS Jane's International Defence Review
03 November 2016






Indonesian Air Force CN-235 fitted with a SAGE 600 digital ESM system. Source: Leonardo
Leonardo's Airborne & Space Systems business has confirmed that its SAGE digital electronic support measures (ESM) system has entered service with the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU).

Under contract to US-based prime contractor Integrated Surveillance and Defense Inc (ISD), Leonardo was in 2015 selected to supply the SAGE 600 variant for integration onto the single CN-235 maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) operated by the TNI-AU. The contract marks the first time that the SAGE ESM system has been selected for a fixed-wing MPA application.

In a statement, Leonardo said that the SAGE installation and integration had been performed earlier in 2016, with the modification programme led by PT Dirgantara Indonesia and ISD (the latter responsible for integrating the Merlin mission suite comprising radar, ESM, AIS, and forward-looking infrared). Flight testing was conducted during mid-year.

Developed by Leonardo to meet demands for radar-band electronic surveillance, signal analysis, threat classification, and precision emitter geo-location, the SAGE system uses parallel wideband and channelised digital receivers to achieve enhanced sensitivity, fine frequency measurement and very high probability of intercept in the frequency range 2-18 GHz (with options for C/D and K band extensions).

According to Leonardo, a key discriminator is the ability of SAGE to geo-locate from a single platform. This is achieved by the use of advanced algorithmic techniques and a pair of high accuracy interferometric direction finding arrays, yielding angle of arrival measurement accuracy of typically 1° RMS. For the CN-235 embodiment, the arrays have been fitted port and starboard in the rear fuselage.

SAGE is already in service with the Republic of Korea Navy as part of the electronic warfare suite fitted to the eight AW159 helicopters acquired under the Maritime Operational Helicopter programme. The SAGE system is also being refitted to eight Brazilian Navy Lynx Mk 21A helicopters being upgraded by Leonardo Helicopters and due to enter service from 2017.

http://www.janes.com/article/65165/indo-defence-2016-sage-esm-enters-service-on-indonesian-cn-235

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GraveDigger388

gondes said:


> *Jakarta, CNN Indonesia * -- Kementerian Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) mewacanakan pembentukan dua induk usaha baru pada tahun depan, yang masing-masing fokus mengintegrasikan bisnis perusahaan-perusahaan pelat merah di sektor perkapalan dan alat berat, serta pertahanan dan pesawat terbang.
> 
> Deputi Bidang Usaha Pertambangan, Industri Strategis dan Media Kementerian BUMN, Fajar Harry Sampurno menjelaskan, pembentukan kedua_ holding_ BUMN ini bertujuan untuk memperkuat permodalan perseroan di bidang yang sejenis. Terlebih, pemerintah tak lagi menganggarkan Penyertaan Modal Negara (PMN) untuk BUMN di dalam Anggaran pendapatan dan Belanja Negara (APBN) 2017.
> 
> "Itu nanti akan ada dua holding, yang pertama itu _ship building and heavy industries,_ yang kedua adalah _defence and aerospace_. Itu kemudian bisa bekerja sama dan mencari pendanaan," jelasnya di JIExpo Kemayoran, Kamis (3/11).
> 
> Menurut Fajar, sebanyak enam BUMN perkapalan akan dijadikan menjadi satu, yakni PT PAL Indonesia, PT Dok dan Perkapalan Koja Bahari (DKB), PT Dok dan Perkapalan Surabaya (DPS), PT Industri Kapal Indonesia (IKI), PT Barata Indonesia, dan PT Boma Bisma Indra (BBI).
> 
> Demikian pula dengan enam BUMN yang bergerak di industri pertahanan dan pesawat udara, yakni PT Dirgantara Indonesia, PT Pindad, PT Dahana, PT LEN Industri, PT Industri Telekomunikasi Indonesia (INTI), dan PT Industri Nuklir Indonesia (INUKI). Fajar memastikan keenam perseroan itu akan digabung menjadi satu entitas.
> 
> Namun, ia belum dapat memastikan BUMN mana yang akan ditunjuk menjadi induk usaha masing-masing holding karena masih perlu pembahasan lebih lanjut.
> 
> "Sudah mulai dibuat targetnya, tahun depan mau di-_launch_," kata Fajar. *(ags/gen)
> 
> http://www.cnnindonesia.com/ekonomi...uk-holding-bumn-kapal-dan-pertahanan-di-2017/
> *
> Wow.. I think all defence companies will be merged in order to have better competency in the industry... but the system, manpower, technology, and management must be adjusted then... Good step I guess...
> 
> So many good progress this year... salute ...


THIS IS WHAT I'VE BEEN THINKING!!!

About time for our strategic industry companies to start to think alike, developing something together, exchanging ideas, and so on.

This way, there will be a solid synergy that is very capable to create breakthrough achievements.

I'm expecting such programme to be applied between strategic universities, which in turn, will yield plenty of fresh, innovative ideas.

What a time to live in this country...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

>>> Confirmed!

Indo Defence 2016: Indonesia unveils 22 m mini-submarine concept for special operations

_A working group that includes the Indonesian Ministry of Defence's research and development branch and shipbuilder PT Palindo Marine has unveiled a 22 m mini-submarine concept that is said to have been designed fully in-country._






The concept was conceived to pre-empt the need for a small underwater platform that can be deployed in littoral waters for covert missions such as surveillance and special forces operations, a PT Palindo Marine representative told _IHS Jane's_ on 3 November at the Indo Defence 2016 exhibition in Jakarta.

Work on the concept began in early 2016, with inputs from tertiary institutions Institut Teknologi Sepuluh November (ITS), University of Indonesia (UI), and the Indonesian Co-ordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs.

The concept, which features an overall beam of 3 m, has a maximum operating depth of 150 m and an endurance of six days. The vessel can accommodate a crew of five, with space for up to nine additional personnel, and can attain a top speed of 10 kt while submerged.

As the platform has been conceived primarily for reconnaissance and special forces delivery, weapon systems have not been incorporated into the design, according to a staff engineer at PT Palindo Marine.

"At this point of time this is still just a concept, but we expect a contract [from the Indonesian Ministry of Defence] to build a working prototype in order to prove out the design, eventually", the engineer added.

_http://www.janes.com/article/65211/...mini-submarine-concept-for-special-operations_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indo Defence 2016: PT Palindo discloses further details of 110 m vessel on order for BAKAMLA
> 
> - PT Palindo has revealed further details of a 110 m OPV under construction for the country's maritime security agency
> - The service is on track to receive its largest ever platform in 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Indonesian shipbuilder PT Palindo Marine has disclosed further details of an offshore patrol vessel (OPV) that is currently under construction for the country's maritime security co-ordination agency_ (Badan Koordinasi Keamanan Laut, or BAKAMLA).
> 
> The platform, which will be the largest vessel yet to be operated by the service, was ordered by the Indonesian government in 2015 with the aim of improving BAKAMLA's constabulary, maritime surveillance, and search and rescue (SAR) capabilities, especially in the country's exclusive economic zones (EEZs).
> 
> According to specifications provided by PT Palindo Marine, the vessel features an overall length of 110 m, an overall beam of 15.5 m and a draft of 4 m. _The platform has a standard displacement 2,400 tonnes, and features both a hull and a superstructure that is made of steel._
> 
> Powered by two 5,300 hp diesel engines, the _OPV has a top speed of more than 20 kt_, and a cruising speed of 15 kt. It can accommodate a total of three rigid hull inflatable boats (RHIBs), one each on the port and starboard sides, and a smaller RHIB at the stern that can be deployed via a small boat recovery system.
> 
> "This vessel will also give BAKAMLA the ability to conduct shipborne helicopter or UAV operations, enhancing its maritime surveillance capabilities", said Zikri, a staff engineer with PT Palindo, during an interview with _IHS Jane's_ at the Indo Defence 2016 exhibition in Jakarta. He added that the platform's _flight deck can take aircraft that weigh up to 12 tonnes_.
> 
> The vessel can be equipped with a_ primary weapon of up to 40 mm in calibre_, said Zikri.
> 
> readmore: _http://www.janes.com/article/65201/...-details-of-110-m-vessel-on-order-for-bakamla_


how many units ordered by the Indonesian coast guard?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

*PT PAL Likely To Build Mutirole Ship With Boustead For Malaysian Navy*






PT PAL Likely To Build Mutirole Ship With Boustead For Malaysian Navy
 IHS Jane's 360 reported Wednesday.

The agreement as a historic moment between the two countries, which were not known to have collaborated on any major naval platforms prior to the possible MRSS project Managing Director of BNS, Ahmad Ramli Moh Nor who signed the MOU on behalf of the Malaysian company told to IHS Jane's on 2 November at Indo Defence

According to specifications provided by PT PAL, its basic design for the landing platform dock (LPD)-like MRSS features an overall length of about 150 m, an overall beam of about 24 m, and a draught of 6 m. The platform has been designed with a top speed of about 18 kt, a cruising speed of about 15 kt, and an endurance of about 30 days.

The ship can be armed with a 76 mm naval gun, and a number of 12.7 mm machine gun positions.

However, the talks with the RMN and BNS are still ongoing, and a final configuration based on the service's requirements will only be available at a later date, said official from PT.

One of the RMN's requirements is that the ship must be able to accommodate two helicopters on the flight deck, in addition to two helicopters in the hangar.

In other words, platform length must be extended to about 163 m.
http://www.defenseworld.net/news/17...With_Boustead_For_Malaysian_Navy#.WBs7l_p95PY

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Jelang Demonstrasi 4 NovemberSejumlah anggota Brimob beraktivitas di aula kantor Balai Kota DKI Jakarta, Jakarta, Selasa (1/11/2016). Sedikitnya 28 kompi atau sekitar 2.800 personel Brimob dari berbagai Polda disiapkan guna mengamankan aksi demonstrasi 4 November 2016 terkait dugaan penistaan agama. (ANTARA FOTO/Muhammad Adimaja)






Jelang Demonstrasi 4 NovemberSejumlah anggota Brimob melakukan penjagaan di halaman kantor Balai Kota DKI Jakarta, Jakarta, Selasa (1/11/2016). Sedikitnya 28 kompi atau sekitar 2.800 personel Brimob dari berbagai Polda disiapkan guna mengamankan aksi demonstrasi 4 November 2016 terkait dugaan penistaan agama. (ANTARA FOTO/Muhammad Adimaja)






Sejumlah anggota Brimob melakukan penjagaan di halaman kantor Balai Kota DKI Jakarta, Jakarta, Selasa (1/11/2016). Sedikitnya 28 kompi atau sekitar 2.800 personel Brimob dari berbagai Polda disiapkan guna mengamankan aksi demonstrasi 4 November 2016 terkait dugaan penistaan agama. (ANTARA FOTO/Muhammad Adimaja)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

@ Palindo Marine Shipyard







Indo Defence 2016: Palindo prepares PC-40 vessels for delivery
_Indonesian shipbuilder PT Palindo Marine is concluding final sea acceptance trials for three PC-40-class patrol vessels on order for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) and is currently on track to deliver the boats by the end of November._






A model of a PC-40-class vessel on display at Indo Defence 2016. PT Palindo Marine is currently conducting sea trials on three of the vessels it constructed for the TNI-AL. (IHS/Ridzwan Rahmat)

Speaking to _IHS Jane's_ at the Indo Defence exhibition on 3 November in Jakarta, the company described the PC-40 class as one that will bolster the TNI-AL's constabulary capabilities. The vessels are likely to be deployed in regions such as the trilateral maritime boundary area in the Sulu Sea.

The PC-40 class features an overall length of 46.5 m, an overall beam of 7.9 m, and a design draught of 1.7 m.

_http://www.janes.com/article/65219/indo-defence-2016-pt-palindo-prepares-pc-40-vessels-for-delivery_

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Nike

*Indo Defence 2016: Domestic long-endurance UAS unveiled (video)*
03rd November 2016 - 8:00by Grant Turnbull in Jakarta 



Indonesian company PT Bhinneka Dwi Persada is displaying a new long-endurance UAS for the first time at this year's Indo Defence exhibition.

Called the Rajawali 720, the UAS features a canard configuration with a main wing measuring 7m. The company states that the endurance of the aircraft is up to 24 hours, with potential for that to be increased to 30 hours in the future.

A maximum take-off weight is currently set at 180kg, with a payload capacity specificed at 100kg. Those payloads could include an EO/IR turret, multi-spectral cameras, ground moving target indicator or a synthetic aperture radar.

PT Bhinneka Dwi Persada already produces UAS, namely the fixed-wing Rajawali 330 and rotary-wing Rajawali 350, and has supplied several to the Indonesian military. The 330 and 350 are localised version of UMS Skeldar's F-330 and the R-350.

However, the 720 is not sourced from an existing UMS Skeldar design and is thought to be from a Norwegian company, though this has not been confirmed by PT Bhinneka Dwi Persada. 

Company CEO Feba Henry Affan told _Shephard _that a prototype could be flying by the end of the year.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/uv-online/indo-defence-2016-local-long-endurance-uas-unveile/

*Leonardo ready to expand helicopter sales to Indonesia*
Kamis, 3 November 2016 18:45 WIB | 339 Views
Pewarta: Aditya E.S. Wicaksono

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Italian aerospace, defense and security company Leonardo-Finmeccanica sees an opportunity to expand its presence in Indonesia with sales of its helicopter products, company officials said here on Thursday.

Head of Region for Leonardo Helicopters Lorenzo Pariani said here at the Indo Defense Expo 2016, Thursday, that Indonesia has a dynamic market to fill the needs of civilian and military users of Leonardos products.

"Indonesia is a big archipelago. You have specific needs that we could develop together," Lorenzo said.

At the end of 2015, Leonardo had delivered an AW139 helicopter to the Indonesian Search and Rescue Agency (Basarnas) for humanitarian and rescue missions.

Basarnas was Leonardos first Indonesian costumer in the form of a government agency.

"This is like an ice breaker because we want to sell more of our helicopters," Lorenzo said.

The Indonesian Air Force has also chosen Leonardos AW101 helicopter, which serves as a multi-purpose helicopter, with sufficient haulage and is projected to conduct missions as a heavy-lift helicopter to increase the mobility of troops and logistics.

Several private operators in Indonesia have also been using Leonardos helicopter such as Susi Air with AW109 and AW119, and Travira Air, which opted for a larger AW139.

"Were also ready to have cooperation in transfer of technology with Indonesia," Lorenzo said.

Leonardo has sold more than 1,000 units of helicopters globally, while this year, the company has received 15 confirmed orders for helicopters from the Indonesian costumers, he said.

Meanwhile, Leonardos Vice President of Market and Business Development, as well as Head of Region Southeast Asia, Bruno Bertella said that Leonardo and the Indonesian Military have been partners for around 20 years.

Leonardo has provided the Indonesian armed forces with a sophisticated defense system, such as an electronic defense systems, torpedos, warship cannons in various calibres.

"We hope to be able to provide a heavy weight torpedo for the Indonesian submarine which was recently built in South Korea," Bruno said. 

The Indo Defense Expo and Forum 2016 is currently being held in Jakarta from Nov 2 to 5, in which a total of 844 companies, including 573 foreign companies and 271 domestic ones, are participating.

Indonesias Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said the exhibition is expected to benefit not only the defense field but also the countrys economy and research and technology development.

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107552/leonardo-ready-to-expand-helicopter-sales-to-indonesia

*Indo Defense Expo will help improve economic cooperation*
Rabu, 2 November 2016 18:55 WIB | 536 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu has said the Indo Defense Expo and Forum 2016, being held in Jakarta from November 2-5, will help improve cooperation in the economic field.

"Indo Defense Expo and Forum 2016 is expected to benefit not only in the defense field but also the countrys economy and tourism, including research and technology development," Ryamizard stated at the opening of the Indo Defense Expo and Forum 2016 here on Wednesday.

In addition, the event is expected to help build a joint development program of technology and research.

Ryamizard noted that the international exhibition opens up cooperation opportunities for the participants and visitors from various defense industrial companies and countries across the world.

He informed that the Indo Defense Expo and Forum is a biennial international exhibition that showcases defense technologies.

"This is the seventh edition of the exhibition since 2004 when Indonesia had first organized the event," he recalled.

A total of 844 companies, including 573 foreign companies and 271 domestic ones, engaged in the defense industry, are participating in the Expo.(*

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107520/indo-defense-expo-will-help-improve-economic-cooperation

*Leonardo: Tidak Ada Yang Namanya Helikopter VVIP!*
November 3, 2016
557
Share on Facebook

Tweet on Twitter




Sumber gambar: Fery S.
Leonardo, induk perusahaan helikopter AgustaWestland mengatakan, helikopter AW101 yang sedianya akan dibeli oleh TNI AU bukanlah helikopter yang dibuat khusus untuk keperluan pengangkutan VVIP. Helikopter ini didesain untuk menjalankan beragam misi, dari angkut pasukan, misi SAR, patroli, termasuk pengangkutan VVIP.

“Ada satu pihak yang mengatakan bahwa AW101 adalah helikopter VVIP. Saya menyatakan, tidak ada yang namanya helikopter VVIP,” ujar Lorenzo Pariani, Head of Region Leonardo Helicopters saat bertemu _Angkasa _siang tadi (3/11/2016).

Namun demikian, Lorenzo tidak menampik jika di beberapa negara helikopter AW101 menjalani misi untuk pengangkutan VVIP. Sebab menurutnya, heli ini sangat nyaman dan paling aman di kelasnya.

“Seorang VVIP tidak perlu berjalan membungkuk saat masuk heli ini karena tinggi kabinnya sekitar 1,93 m. Faktor keamanan dan fitur pengamanan diri di AW101 sudah paling baik di kelasnya. Jadi, tak heran kalau banyak negara AW101 digunakan untuk mengangkut kepala negara mereka,” tuturnya.

_*Baca juga:*_

_*Dirut PTDI: Kami Siap Berdialog dengan TNI AU*_

_*Ini Deretan Helikopter Militer Tercepat di Dunia*_

Selain menolak dikatakan sebagai heli khusus VVIP, Lorenzo juga mengatakan bahwa helikopter AW101 bukanlah sekelas dengan _Super Puma _ataupun _Cougar_. Sehingga, otomatis AW101 tidak bisa dibandingkan secara langsung dengan kedua helikopter itu.

Di kesempatan yang sama, Lorenzo juga menjamin ketersediaan suku cadang dan dukungan perawatan yang memadai bagi seluruh operator helikopter yang sekarang berganti nama menjadi Leonardo ini di Indonesia, termasuk jika kelak TNI AU mengakuisisi helikopter AW101.

“Komitmen kami, kami akan bekerjasama dengan perusahaan _Maintenance, Repair and Operations _(MRO) lokal yang sepenuhnya dikendalikan oleh orang Indonesia. Selain itu, Leonardo juga menjamin akan memberikan dukungan pelatihan secara penuh dan pusat pelatihan sumber daya manusianya di Indonesia.

“Mudahnya, kami ingin menggandeng MRO lokal yang dikendalikan penuh oleh orang Indonesia, melatih, merintis pusat pelatihan, dan pastinya menjual produk kami di Indonesia. Semudah itu,” ujarnya.

Author: Remigius Septian

http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/leonardo-tidak-ada-yang-namanya-helikopter-vvip/







Apel Pengamanan Pilkada 2017Panglima TNI Jenderal Gatot Nurmantyo (kedua kanan) bersama Kapolri Jenderal Pol Tito Karnavian (kiri) dan Kapolda Metro Jaya Irjen Pol M Iriawan (kanan) mengecek pasukan saat apel pasukan pengamanan Pilkada 2017 di Monas, Jakarta, Rabu (2/11/2016). Sebanyak 4000 pasukan gabungan TNI dan Polri melaksanakan apel pengamanan Pilkada serentak 2017. (ANTARA FOTO/Rivan Awal Lingga)








Apel Pengamanan Pilkada 2017Pasukan berkuda Polri mengikuti apel pasukan pengamanan Pilkada 2017 di Monas, Jakarta, Rabu (2/11/2016). Sebanyak 4000 pasukan gabungan TNI dan Polri melaksanakan apel pengamanan Pilkada serentak 2017. (ANTARA FOTO/Rivan Awal Lingga)









Apel Pengamanan Pilkada 2017Pasukan Asmaul Husna Polri mengikuti apel pasukan pengamanan Pilkada 2017 di Monas, Jakarta, Rabu (2/11/2016). Sebanyak 4000 pasukan gabungan TNI dan Polri melaksanakan apel pengamanan Pilkada serentak 2017. (ANTARA FOTO/Rivan Awal Lingga)







Apel Pengamanan Pilkada 2017Sejumlah personel kepolisian mengikuti apel pasukan pengamanan Pilkada 2017 di Monas, Jakarta, Rabu (2/11/2016). Sebanyak 4000 pasukan gabungan TNI dan Polri melaksanakan apel pengamanan Pilkada serentak 2017. (ANTARA FOTO/Rivan Awal Lingga)

Indonesian PT PINDAD and Rheinmetal RWMSA cooperate to made heavy caliber munition in PINDAD production facilities. Along with the signing of MOU between PINDAD and Tata Heavy Industries from India

*Pindad-Rheinmetal RWMSA kerja sama produksi amunisi*
Kamis, 3 November 2016 19:27 WIB | 820 Views
Pewarta: Martha Herlinawati Simanjuntak




Abraham Mose (ANTARA FOTO/Fahrul Jayadiputra)

Dengan Rheinmetal itu kerjasama amunisi kaliber kecil hingga besar. Jadi kita akan mulai dengan operasi bersama dengan Rheinmetal khususnya produksi dan pemasaran."

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) Indonesia PT Pindad dan perusahaan industri pertahanan Rheinmetal RWMSA asal Afrika Selatan menandatangani nota kesepahaman untuk bekerja sama memproduksi amunisi kaliber kecil hingga besar.

Kerja sama itu dikukuhkan melalui penandatangan nota kesepahaman di acara Indo Defence 2016 Expo and Forum di Jakarta International Expo Kemayoran, Jakarta.

"Dengan Rheinmetal itu kerjasama amunisi kaliber kecil hingga besar. Jadi kita akan mulai dengan operasi bersama dengan Rheinmetal khususnya produksi dan pemasaran," kata Direktur Utama PT Pindad Abraham Mose, Jakarta, Kamis.

Abraham mengatakan sasaran pasar adalah domestik dan luar negeri. Dengan kerja sama itu, pihaknya akan memenuhi permintaan amunisi baik dari dalam negeri maupun dari global.

"Ini sudah cukup lama memang kita bicarakan dan Alhamdulillah hari ini kita bisa melakukan penandatanganan MoU (nota kesepahaman)," ujarnya.

Setelah penandatangan nota kesepahaman itu, Abraham menuturkan langkah selanjutnya adalah mulai menyiapkan tim untuk mulai bekerja.

Selain kerja sama dengan Rheinmetal, pada kesempatan yang sama, PT Pindad juga melakukan penandatangan nota kesepahaman dengan Tata Group asal India.

"Dengan Tata Group itu kerjasama di development vehicle (pengembangan kendaraan), yang mungkin sudah tahu sebelumnya di Pindad ini kini punya Komodo kemudian kita akan lanjut lagi kerjasama dengan Tata Group yang dari India," ujarnya. 
Editor: B Kunto Wibisono

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016

http://www.antaranews.com/berita/594018/pindad-rheinmetal-rwmsa-kerja-sama-produksi-amunisi






QUOTE
*Moscow, Jakarta in Talks Over BMP-3F Amphibious Vehicles for Indonesian Navy*

MILITARY & INTELLIGENCE 12:12 03.11.2016 (updated 12:23 03.11.2016) 

Russia and Indonesia are discussing the supply of a new batch of Russian BMP-3F amphibious infantry fighting vehicles for the Indonesian navy, Deputy Director of Russia's state arms exporter Rosoboronexport Sergei Goreslavsky said Thursday.

JAKARTA (Sputnik) — The talks are being held on the sidelines of the ongoing Indo Defence 2016 International Forum taking place in the Indonesia capital Jakarta. The event, taking place on November 2-5, is one of Southeast Asia's biggest defense industry events and is attended by over 25,000 delegates representing over 750 companies from 55 countries. The Russian exhibit is organized by Rosoboronexport, which is showcasing over 200 pieces of military hardware. 

"The Russian and the Indonesian sides are working on a project to supply the third batch of BMP-3F vehicles for the Indonesian navy. Currently, Rosoboronexport and Indonesian representatives are carrying out consultations on the matter," Goreslavsky told RIA Novosti. 

Rosoboronexport has brought a real vehicle to showcase at the exhibition, he added, noting that the exporter is actively promoting the BMP-3 variant on the Asia-Pacific market. 

"The vehicles are unrivaled in their class on the international arms market in terms of their tactical and technical characteristics, combat capabilities and the cost efficiency ratio. We therefore expect the Indonesian navy top continue purchasing BMP-3Fs," Goreslavsky added. 

The first batch of BMP-3F vehicles was supplied by Russia to Indonesia in 2010 after the two countries signed an agreement for Russia to provide a $1 billion-dollar loan during Russian President Vladimir Putin's visit to Jakarta in 2007. In 2013, Indonesia purchased a further 37 vehicles worth $114 million. 

BMP-3F is a variant of the BMP-3 designed for operations at sea with increased buoyancy and stability. Equipped with water jet propellers, it is capable of speeds of over six miles per second over water and can operate for up to seven hours in amphibious operations.

https://sputniknews.com/military/201611031047025169-russia-indonesia-bmp-3f/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

A model of the 110 m OPV being constructed by PT Palindo Marine for BAKAMLA






- length: 110 m
- beam: 15.5 m
- draft: 4 m
- displacement: 2,400 tons
- propulsion: 5,300 hp diesel
- speed: 20 knot, 15 kn cruising speed
- deck to accomodate 12 tons of aircraft (helicopter/UAV)
- primary weapon up to 40 mm gun

_http://www.janes.com/article/65201/...-details-of-110-m-vessel-on-order-for-bakamla_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

*Nexter's artillery range on display at Indodefence 2016*
With its centuries-long experience in the artillery field and historic partnership with the Indonesian armed forces, Nexter is proud to be presenting its range of artillery systems in Jakarta at the Indodefence exhibition from 2 to 5 November.




*Nexter stand at Indodefence 2016 with 105 LG1 light towed howitzer. Army Recognition Picture.*

On Nexter's stand (A017), visitors are able to view the 105 LG1 light towed howitzer. Deployable by light vehicle, helicopter or even by parachute, the 105 LG1 is the world's lightest 105mm assault artillery gun, and is ideal for providing supporting fire for rapid reaction forces. The 105 LG1 is in service with the armed forces of Singapore, Thailand, Indonesia, Belgium, Canada and Colombia.





*
Range of artillery munitions produced by Nexter's ammunition business group on display at Indodefence 2016. Army Recognition Picture.*

Nexter's flagship artillery product, the self-propelled CAESAR® 155mm/52-calibre howitzer is also presented on the stand. In use by the armed forces of France, Thailand, Indonesia and a Middle Eastern country, it is combat proven in the French army's missions in Afghanistan, Mali and Lebanon.

FINDART, Nexter's firing control system, and the range of artillery munitions produced by Nexter's ammunition business group, is also presented on the stand, alongside Nexter Robotics' NERVA® range of mini surveillance and reconnaissance robots.

http://www.armyrecognition.com/indo...ery_range_on_display_at_indodefence_2016.html

*Indonesia, Singapore discuss shipping security at Malacca Strait*
Kamis, 3 November 2016 00:45 WIB | 706 Views




Illustration of Singapore and Indonesia. (crossed-flag-pins.com)

Denpasar (ANTARA News) - Officials from Indonesia and Singapore met here on Wednesday to discuss shipping security in the Malacca-Singapore Straits.

The head of the Sub-Directorate of Buoy Base and Workshop of the Ministry of Transportation, Soedirman Said, said the Malacca-Singapore Straits lane is very crowded as it is the meeting point for up to 80,000 ships of various types every year.

This leads to frequent accidents in the area.

A system of separate routes of ship traffic (TSS) has been set up between the deep part of the lane from West to East and the other way round, that is East to West, which is shallower for ships that no longer carry cargo.

"Many ships that pass along these lanes often cannot identify each other or ships coming from the opposite routes," he noted.

He reminded that Indonesia has not yet joined the navigation assistance facility in the TSS lane because based on the mandate of the International Maritime Organization that has the right to arrange navigation in the TSS lane are Vessel Traffic Service (VTS) Singapore and VTS Malaysia.

In view of that, Soedirman noted that based on the IMO Resolution A.375, Indonesia also played a role in improving navigation in the crowded and narrow lane "so that VTS Singapore and VTS Indonesia could coordinate in the exchange of information to improve safety, especially in the Singapore Strait."

On the occasion, the head of Operation Section of Sub-Directorate of Shipping Telecommunication of the Directorate of Navigation of the Ministry of Transportation, Erika Manurung, said Indonesia did not have VTS when the navigation arrangement was determined by the IMO at the TSS.

Erika reminded that Indonesia only set up VTS in 1997 and it became operational in 1998. Right now, it has 20 VTS spreading across ports in Indonesia with three of them in Merak, Batam and Benoa. These also arrange buoys in the straits or bays.

*"We will also offer cooperation for capacity building, information sharing and other aspects," she assured.*

The head of Ship Accidents and Checks Section, Wahyu Prianto, disclosed that on an average, three to five accidents happen every year in the Malacca-Singapore Strait, but added that the number of accidents dropped significantly when compared to around 20 accidents annually earlier.

The head of the Sub-Directorate of Port System 1 and head of the Port Authority of Singapore Port, Kevin Wong, hailed the proposal for cooperation.

"Talking about VTS, what is more important to develop than equipment are human resources and a culture of safety," he pointed out.

_(Reported by Juwita Trisna Rahayu/Uu.J010/INE/KR-BSR/H-YH)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...e-discuss-shipping-security-at-malacca-strait_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Major suppliers for Indonesia Defence Equipment (2009-2018)
> Israel is one of them.
> View attachment 348745


interesting.. there is 1% from middle east nation


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pindad's Smart Bomb LIG Nex1 prototype. Soon to be launched









>>> Dapet TOT ato cuma masarin produk Korea? LIG NEX1

_Guided aerial bomb KGGB (Korean GPS-Guided Bomb) was developed in 2007 under the auspices of the South Korean government’s Agency for Defense Development (ADD). The prime contractor for the development and serial production of bombs is LIG Nex1 company (which is a part of the LG Group). Tests of KGGB bombs were successfully completed by the end of 2012, and in 2013 LIG Nex1 started serial production of these bombs for the Air Force of South Korea. R&D costs amounted to more than $40 million._

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> how many units ordered by the Indonesian coast guard?



For now, just 1 unit. But BAKAMLA have a plan to procure up to 4 units 110 meter OPV & 10 units 80 meter OPV.
_http://nasional.sindonews.com/read/...akamla-dilengkapi-kemampuan-tempur-1455103376_


Mini-submarine project ready to move ahead [INDODEF16-D3]

_Indonesia is moving forward with plans to develop and build an indigenous mini-submarine (Kapal Selam Mini) after completing final engineering design activities earlier this year._






PT Palindo Marine (Hall D, Stand 077) has confirmed to the Daily News that it plans to begin construction activities at its yard next year for a prototype boat. This is intended to serve as a technology demonstrator to prove the design ahead of follow-on production.

Work has been under way since 2007 to develop an indigenous submarine design capability, and to mature the Kapal Selam Mini concept to a production-ready state.

The Ministry of Defence’s research and development arm (Balitbang Kemhan) has worked with a core team of local industry and academia, including PT Palindo Marine, Institut Teknologi Sepuluh Nopember, the University of Indonesia, and BPPT. Other companies contributing to the work to date include PT Len, PT Dirgantara Indonesia, PT Barata and PT RiSEA.

_The Kapal Selam Mini design baseline is a 22m boat with a 3m diameter pressure hull and a submerged displacement of 127.1 tonnes. The design, to be classified to DNV GL standards, is able to accommodate up to 12 personnel (a crew of five and seven combat swimmers), remain submerged for up to three days without snorkelling, and dive to a maximum depth of 150m. PT Palindo Marine anticipates delivery of the Kapal Selam Mini technology demonstrator in 2019._

The company is developing plans to upgrade its facilities in Batam in order to enable pressure hull manufacture.

_http://www.janes.com/article/65243/mini-submarine-project-ready-to-move-ahead-indodef16-d3_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gondes

Patrol preparation for today's big demonstration..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indo Defence 2016: PT Pindad launches new Sanca 4x4 MRAP
_
Indonesian state owned company PT Pindad launched a new 4x4 mine-resistant armoured vehicle on 3 November that has been developed through a collaboration project with Thales._





_- The Sanca is based on the Thales Australia Bushmaster, and has been modified for Indonesian requirements. -_

The vehicle, known as Sanca, is based on Thales Australia's Bushmaster multirole protected platform but has been customised for Indonesian requirements, industry officials said at the launch ceremony at the Indo Defence 2016 exhibition in Jakarta.

Speaking to _IHS Jane's_ , they added that _PT Pindad is close to securing a contract with the Indonesian Ministry of Defence to produce an initial batch of 50 Sanca vehicles for the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI)_.

A total of 30 will be operated by TNI peacekeeping forces and the remainder deployed by the TNI special forces, otherwise known as Kopassus.

_http://www.janes.com/article/65218/indo-defence-2016-pt-pindad-launches-new-sanca-4x4-mrap_


 Indo Defence 2016: PT Pindad in Full-Scale BADAK Production 

_Production of 50 BADAK (Rhino) Direct Fire Vehicles (DFV) is underway at PT Pindad, following successful trials of the vehicle by the Indonesian Army earlier this year._






Leveraging design experience and characteristics from the company’s ANOA 6x6 armoured personnel carrier, already in extensive service in Indonesia, BADAK features a two man CMI Defence CSE 90LP low pressure turret, mounting an unstabilised 90mm main armament, a 7.62mm coaxial MG and a roof-mounted 7.62mm MG. It is powered by a Renault 340hp turbocharged diesel coupled to a 6-speed ZF automatic transmission, providing a top road speed of 80km/h and a range of approximately 600km for the 15.8t vehicle.

_http://www.monch.com/mpg/news/14-la...pt-pindad-in-full-scale-badak-production.html_


Indo Defence 2016: Boeing looks to leverage Apache sale

The first Indonesian Apache will go into production in December 2016, with flight tests expected in June 2017 and delivery in November to December next year. Company officials said the _Indonesian Ministry of Defence had expressed an ‘appetite’ for an additional eight Apaches once the initial batch of aircraft enter service._






_Jakarta has also advanced its interest in the Chinook, submitting a pricing and availability request with the US government for four to 12 CH-47Fs. _The company is now awaiting a formal letter of request from the Indonesian government to advance the sale through the US foreign military sale (FMS) process.

readmore: _https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/rotorhub/indo-defence-2016-boeing-looks-leverage-apache-sal/_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyhigh88

Industry
*Indo Defence 2016: ShinMaywa inches towards US-2 sale to Indonesia*
Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
03 November 2016




ShinMaywa Industries is looking to progress a sale of the US-2 to Indonesia in 2017. Source: Japanese Maritime Self-Defence Force

Japanese company *ShinMaywa Industries is moving forward with its potential programme to provide its US-2 amphibious search-and-rescue (SAR) aircraft to Indonesia*, industry officials have told IHS Jane's at the Indo Defence 2016 exhibition in Jakarta.

*The programme features the initial supply of only three aircraft* but has significance for Japan because it could represent the country's first major international defence sale since Tokyo lifted the country's long-standing ban on military exports in April 2014.

Masayuki Tanaka, the manager of ShinMaywa's amphibious aircraft export division, said on 3 November that although the US-2 is not equipped with any weapons or munitions, the aircraft is considered by the Japanese government as a defence product because it is operated by the Japan Self Defense Force.

He added that ShinMaywa is hopeful that a contract to supply the aircraft to the Indonesian Armed Forces can be completed soon. *"At a government level Japan and Indonesia are continuing to discuss the US-2 export programme and we hope an agreement can be reached in 2017."*

Impetus in the US-2 sale to Indonesia was also provided by a defence collaboration deal signed by the two governments in March 2015 that outlines a commitment from both Indonesia and Japan to collaborate on military equipment and technologies. To that end, Tanaka said *ShinMaywa is presently talking to Indonesian company PT Dirgantara about a collaboration programme centred on the US-2.*

Tanaka added that, in addition to Indonesia, "several" Asian countries have expressed interest in acquiring the US-2. IHS Jane's understands that Thailand is considering the aircraft for its SAR requirements. Another major opportunity resides in India.

The Indian Navy is thought to have a requirement for 12 US-2 aircraft for an estimated USD1.6 billion. Japan and India have been engaged in talks about a potential sale of the aircraft for some time, although the Japanese Ministry of Defense (MoD) told IHS Jane's in October that negotiations had stalled due to Tokyo's requirement to receive greater clarity about the details of India's US-2i procurement policy.

Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　ihs.com/contact

To read the full article, Client Login

(357 of 546 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/65215/indo-defence-2016-shinmaywa-inches-towards-us-2-sale-to-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

*Maritime Security *
*Indo Defence 2016: Lundin rises from the ashes*
03rd November 2016 - 7:00 by Grant Turnbull in Jakarta





Shipbuilder PT Lundin is on track to deliver a replacement vessel for the Indonesian Navy’s_ KRI Klewang_ that was completely destroyed in a fire four years ago, the company’s CEO has confirmed.

John Lundin told _Shephard_ that his company was still on schedule to deliver a new 63m trimaran-hull vessel ‘late next year’, with build progress now over 30% complete at its facility in Banyuwangi, East Java.

Built with modern composite materials, _KRI Klewang_ was planned to be a nimble fast attack craft – incorporating four to eight anti-ship missiles – with stealth features that reduced radar and thermal signatures.

However, shortly after being delivered in 2012 the ship caught fire and was ultimately lost. Despite an investigation from several teams, and a focus on the ship's composite structure, the ultimate cause of the fire remains unknown and no blame has been attributed to PT Lundin.

‘After the accident there has been some re-evaluation and assessments, but we are hopeful we can get it on the water next year,’ said Lundin. ‘Of course, people had some concern about composites after this - that’s why we started several research projects.’

PT Lundin has worked with Indonesian research laboratories to get approval for a new solution that it calls a ‘self-extinguishing resin’, which is a component of the composite material. ‘The performance is much better than aluminium,’ explained Lundin.

Recent reports have indicated that Indonesia has cut funding for the project, and primary mission system integrator Saab – which was planned to provide the ship’s CMS, weapons and radar systems – had also pulled out of the project.

Lundin could not explain the reason for Saab’s withdrawal from the project. He said that the first boat could become a technology demonstrator, but reaffirmed that the project on the whole was not cancelled.

Integration of a new CMS and weapon systems will be determined by the Indonesian Navy, with potential options for anti-ship missiles being the Chinese C-704, Saab’s RBS15, the Kongsberg Naval Strike Missile and the MBDA Exocet.

Interest in the stealth ship is not limited to Indonesia, said Lundin, with several countries showing an interest for ‘light missile boats’, which are smaller and cheaper than traditional vessels. The ships are particularly suited for operations such as counter-piracy in shallow littoral waters. 

The vessel can embark a 12m RHIB, big enough for a 10-person boarding crew.

‘If you do not have global interests we believe in fast and short range,’ said Lundin. ‘Small, high-tech, boats are also easier on infrastructure.’ 

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/imps-news/indo-defence-2016-lundin-rises-ashes/

Klewang..it's been long time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

>>> Dirut baru PINDAD kayaknya lebih agresif dari Silmy

MOU PT.Pindad & Tata Motors for APC 8x8 development

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## skyhigh88

*Industry*
*Indo Defence 2016: South Korean and Indonesian companies sign radio co-operation deal*
Jon Grevatt, Jakarta - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
03 November 2016

South Korean company LIG Nex1 and Indonesia's PT Len Industri signed a *memorandum of understanding (MoU) on 3 November to commence collaboration on defence electronics.*

The agreement - signed at the Indo Defence 2016 exhibition in Jakarta - *will see LIG Nex1 transfer technologies to PT Len to enable co-development and production of products including a software defined radio and a combat management system.*

LIG Nex1 officials said the MoU would facilitate initial co-operation between the two companies focused on meeting requirements within the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI). Under the terms of the arrangement, *PT Len would promote the products to the TNI and, if contracts can be secured, the two companies would co-produce the products in Indonesia.*

Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　ihs.com/contact

To read the full article, Client Login

(141 of 269 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/65214/indo-defence-2016-south-korean-and-indonesian-companies-sign-radio-co-operation-deal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

skyhigh88 said:


> LIG Nex1 transfer technologies to PT Len to enable co-development and production of products including a software defined radio and a combat management system. LIG Nex1 officials said the MoU would facilitate initial co-operation between the two companies focused on meeting requirements within the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI). Under the terms of the arrangement, PT Len would promote the products to the TNI and, if contracts can be secured, the two companies would co-produce the products in Indonesia.



It's clear then, this cooperation scheme could also be the case with PINDAD smart bomb.


----------



## skyhigh88

*Tata Motors signs MOU with Indonesia’s PT Pindad for armoured vehicles*
The MoU includes a study to check the feasibility of locally assembling Tata Armoured Vehicles at PT Pindad’s facility, in Bandung in West Java province of Indonesia.

EconomicTimes IndiaTimes
ETAuto| November 03, 2016, 18:48 IST








JAKARTA: Indian automobile manufacturer Tata Motors has signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with Indonesian state-owned enterprise specializing in military and commercial products - PT Pindad, to effectively explore market potential of Tata Armoured Vehicles in Indonesia and other agreed regions of ASEAN.

The MoU further includes a study to check the feasibility of locally assembling Tata Armoured Vehicles at PT Pindad’s facility, in Bandung in West Java province of Indonesia.

Biswadev Sengupta, President Director of Tata Motors Indonesia, a subsidiary of Tata Motors - Agent licensee (APM) of Tata Motors brand in Indonesia, said, “This is a very important milestone for Tata Motors operations in Indonesia and is a matter of pride to be able to co-operate with PT Pindad, which is held in high esteem by the Indonesian community. I am sure that through this arrangement, we can create a lot of value in Indonesia, a market which we are committed to in the long term.”

Biswadev further added “This foray into the defense business in Indonesia, is in continuation with the strides made in the logistics business in the country, where more than 3000 Tata vehicles are already on the road, covering Pickups, Light Trucks, Buses and Heavy Trucks.”

Tata Motors has created a focused division to design and develop defence technologies and products at its facilities in Jamshedpur and Pune.

PT Pindad is an Indonesian state-owned enterprise specializing in military and commercial products. PT Pindad provides the main weapon systems (Alat Utama Sistem Senjata or Alutsista) required to support independence in defence and security of the Republic of Indonesia. Furthermore, PT Pindad (Persero) also produces several industrial products for other aspects such as transportation and commercial explosives. Its activities cover design, development, engineering and fabrication as well as maintenance.

http://auto.economictimes.indiatime...sias-pt-pindad-for-armoured-vehicles/55227231

And this one is for local manufacturing of TATA Kestrel?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

skyhigh88 said:


> And this one is for local manufacturing of TATA Kestrel?



Looks amphibious, maybe for marines?

TATA Kestrel

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

pr1v4t33r said:


> Looks amphibious, maybe for marines?
> 
> TATA Kestrel


Which weapons are placed on these ?


----------



## afiq0110

@madokafc... I sincerely hoping that what you said is true and applied by all of the parties... For tha sake of our beloved country, i am trully hoping that....


----------



## Nike

@Zarvan look like Bofors 40 mm and javelin missile to me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

pr1v4t33r said:


> Looks amphibious, maybe for marines?
> 
> TATA Kestrel



Nanti jadi kompetitor untuk BTR 4 dong.. may the best be the winner


----------



## Nike

skyhigh88 said:


> Nanti jadi kompetitor untuk BTR 4 dong.. may the best be the winner



BTR 4 will be produced by other companies.... and sure they will compete against PINDAD for army programme though they had secured positions from Marines order


----------



## skyhigh88

madokafc said:


> BTR 4 will be produced by other companies.... and sure they will compete against PINDAD for army programme though they had secured positions from Marines order



Have the Ukrainians secured a follow up order? or is it only the previous one for evaluation? 

It will be a tough competion for BTR in supplying the Marinir since TATA is teaming up with Pindad


----------



## afiq0110

@pri1v4t33r... Silmy Karim has put Pindad in a certain level of fame inside and abroad... Taking over Silmy position comes with a burden of achieving a same achievement,... if one can not expect a better achievement from the successor... Hehe... Wishing that our other strategic industries leader have the same spirit of competitiveness...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

skyhigh88 said:


> Have the Ukrainians secured a follow up order? or is it only the previous one for evaluation?
> 
> It will be a tough competion for BTR in supplying the Marinir since TATA is teaming up with Pindad



Yes they had secured follow up order

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

afiq0110 said:


> @pri1v4t33r... Silmy Karim has put Pindad in a certain level of fame inside and abroad... Taking over Silmy position comes with a burden of achieving a same achievement,... if one can not expect a better achievement from the successor...


From a few hint that we saw in the last few days at IndoDefence 2016, Mose shows a promising start. 



skyhigh88 said:


> Have the Ukrainians secured a follow up order? or is it only the previous one for evaluation?


Marines seek to replace around 100 units BTR-50 that were acquired from Ukraine in the late 1990s. Once the official acceptance done, they will talk about expanding the order, at least for 50 units. I don't know whether the ukranian has secured a follow up order or not, but looks like there's a gentleman agreement for marines to place another order if they satisfied with BTR-4 performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Yes they had secured follow up order



Jalan-jalan k forum sebelah malah katanya marinir kecewa, belom apa2 udah rusak. hadeeeh...
Masuk nih TATA kestrel, klo nggak ya BT-3F.


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> Jalan-jalan k forum sebelah malah katanya marinir kecewa, belom apa2 udah rusak. hadeeeh...
> Masuk nih TATA kestrel, klo nggak ya BT-3F.
> 
> View attachment 349111



Baru liat luarnya aja saya dari dulu udah gak yakin, mkannya jarang komenin ..


----------



## skyhigh88

pr1v4t33r said:


> Jalan-jalan k forum sebelah malah katanya marinir kecewa, belom apa2 udah rusak. hadeeeh...
> Masuk nih TATA kestrel, klo nggak ya BT-3F.
> 
> View attachment 349111



Waaw mantap kali timing si TATA.. Sekalian sisi komersil bisa join bikin bus buat TJ dll.. kan bisa lumayan duitnya


----------



## rondo.royal2

kestrel yg design DRDO untuk TATA ,DRDO juga menciptakan arjun ,drone nishant yg semuanya produk gagal ..ketik aja di google image "nishant crash "

Sebatas MoU aja ,jangan kontrak.. haha


----------



## pr1v4t33r

skyhigh88 said:


> Waaw mantap kali timing si TATA.. Sekalian sisi komersil bisa join bikin bus buat TJ dll.. kan bisa lumayan duitnya





rondo.royal2 said:


> kestrel yg design DRDO untuk TATA ,DRDO juga menciptakan arjun ,drone nishant yg semuanya produk gagal ..ketik aja di google image "nishant crash ". Sebatas MoU aja ,jangan kontrak.. haha


Pindad baru MOU sebatas pemasaran sama upgrade aja sih, siapa tau TNI berminat.

Klo Marinir naksir berat sama BT-3F

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

pr1v4t33r said:


> Pindad baru MOU sebatas pemasaran sama upgrade aja sih, siapa tau TNI berminat.
> 
> Klo Marinir naksir berat sama BT-3F
> View attachment 349115



Kalo BT-3F udah jadi trus pesen 50 - 100 biji emang bs dapet ToT dari Rusia? 

trus rencana Marinir ngambil BTR 4 buat gantiin apa? BTR 80?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

skyhigh88 said:


> Kalo BT-3F udah jadi trus pesen 50 - 100 biji emang bs dapet ToT dari Rusia?



Mungkin seperti pembelian BMP-3F. Kontrak kerjasamanya jelas, tapi realisasinya nggak tau juga...


> BMP, dalam bahasa Rusia _Boyevaya Mashina Pyekhota_, Sebelumnya TNI AL sudah memperoleh Tank BMP-3F pada tahun 2010 sebanyak 17 unit, jadi total semuanya sebanyak 54 unit. BMP-3F akan menjadi kekuatan utama marinir sebagai bagian dari komponen Sistem Senjata Armada Terpadu (SSAT) TNI AL. Kontrak pembeliannya 37 unit BMP-3F resmi ditandatangi oleh Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan (Kabaranahan) Kemhan Mayjen TNI Ediwan Prabowo bersama Kepala Perwakilan _JSC Rosoboronexport (Rusia)_, Jumat, 11 Mei 2012, di Kantor Kementrian pertahanan (Kemhan) RI. _Selain kontrak pembelian dilakukan juga penandatanganan kerjasama Transfers of Technology (ToT) yang memungkinkan kedepanya indonesia bisa memproduksi sendiri Tank BMP 3F_.


_http://www.tnial.mil.id/tabid/79/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/17860/Default.aspx_


----------



## skyhigh88

*Anoa APCs in Service with PASPAMPRES (Presidential Security Unit)*
Merdeka Palace Compound, Jakarta, Indonesia
November 4, 2016








pr1v4t33r said:


> Mungkin seperti pembelian BMP-3F. Klo kontrak kerjasamanya jelas, tapi realisasinya nggak tau juga...
> 
> _Selain kontrak pembelian dilakukan juga penandatanganan kerjasama Transfers of Technology (ToT) yang memungkinkan kedepanya indonesia bisa memproduksi sendiri Tank BMP 3F_.



I see. Tp kontrak ToTnya juga masih vauge bgt (mungkin, kedepan).. harusnya bikin yg jls seperti deal2 ToTnya PT PAL.. Kalau ambil 100 biji ya 50 bikin disana lalu sisa 50nya bikin disini


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Jalan-jalan k forum sebelah malah katanya marinir kecewa, belom apa2 udah rusak. hadeeeh...
> Masuk nih TATA kestrel, klo nggak ya BT-3F.
> 
> View attachment 349111



Dont believe it too much. Ijal Lubis is notorious contributor of JKGR, aka bang Jalo. Put it with grain of salts.



rondo.royal2 said:


> kestrel yg design DRDO untuk TATA ,DRDO juga menciptakan arjun ,drone nishant yg semuanya produk gagal ..ketik aja di google image "nishant crash "
> 
> Sebatas MoU aja ,jangan kontrak.. haha




Dont made generalizations. We know Indian DRDO sometimes made junks, but not all of them is like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## initial_d

i prefer singaporean terrex for wheeled infantry combat vehicle, or russian kurganets 25 for tracked ifv, rather than ukraine or indian goods

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Bugs

*Perdebatan Serius Soal PTDI*

*

*


This is a focused group discussion in which PTDI did not attend despite the invitation. One of the key issue is PTDI being monopolized by one foreign company's products. Thus, TNI-AU has no choice but to use that foreign brand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

The issue is lies in their QC not on their overall design. As fucked up as our manufacturing industries, we had more stringent QC than both countries. As long as we can get their blue print i had confidence those vehicles will become another beast at another level.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyhigh88

*Cope West 17*
MANADO, NORTH SULAWESI, INDONESIA
October – November 2016
Photos by Cpl. Aaron Henson
Marine Corps Air Station Iwakuni





An Indonesian Air Force F-16 Fighting Falcon takes off from Sam Ratulangi International Airport, Indonesia, during exercise Cope West 17, Nov. 2, 2016.





A U.S. Marine Corps F/A-18D Hornet with Marine All-Weather Fighter Attack Squadron (VMFA (AW)) 225, takes off from Sam Ratulangi International Airport, Indonesia, during exercise Cope West 17, Nov. 2, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

madokafc said:


> The issue is lies in their QC not on their overall design. As fucked up as our manufacturing industries, we had more stringent QC than both countries. As long as we can get their blue print i had confidence those vehicles will become another beast at another level.



same design, better quality, better armor...look on how Pindad pimp the Bushmaster, its look better and prettier. Our military will not accept the product if it doesnt pass the quality control.



initial_d said:


> i prefer singaporean terrex for wheeled infantry combat vehicle, or russian kurganets 25 for tracked ifv, rather than ukraine or indian goods


I think its more difficult in Pindad to get license or MoU when its Terrex or Russian's compared to Tata's...maybe because of easier condition and more benefit they get.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Star Bugs said:


> This is a focused group discussion in which PTDI did not attend despite the invitation. One of the key issue is PTDI being monopolized by one foreign company's products. Thus, TNI-AU has no choice but to use that foreign brand.



Let's open-up the Pandora box. Anyone have more info about this issue? We can list all the "problems" that being thrown up by the air force to find out the why, and then dwell on how PT.DI and air force can improve this situation.




initial_d said:


> i prefer singaporean terrex for wheeled infantry combat vehicle, or russian kurganets 25 for tracked ifv, rather than ukraine or indian goods



Those are state of the art armored vehicles that only recently being developed. With our current procurement budget, we won't get any transfer of technology deal. Just take a look at Marder medium tank. Some say that we can't even get the blue print for that old stuff, that's why we go ahead with a new development deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nametag

madokafc said:


> Dont made generalizations. We know Indian DRDO sometimes made junks, but not all of them is like that.



Agree with this one, TATA is a private company. and in my opinion has better track record than India government/state company like HAL.

It's like comparing Palindo and DKB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

INDODEFENCE 2016
*Trucks for export [INDODEF16-D3]*
*CHRISTOPHER F FOSS*
04 November 2016






Indian company Tata Motors (Hall D, Stand 228) is displaying two of its latest production cross-country military trucks, the LPTA715 and the LPTA 2036.

The Tata LPTA 715 (4x4) is being shown in the Troop Carrier General Support (GS) role, with a two-door fully enclosed cab and the cargo area at the rear fitted with bows and a tarpaulin cover. According to Tata, it has delivered more than 50,000 to the Indian Army and normally delivers 3,000 units a year.

The second vehicle being shown is the LPTA 2036 (6x6) High Mobility Vehicle (HMV), with the Indian Army placing a contract for 1,800 units.

This is fitted with a forward control cab equipped with a heating, ventilation and air conditioning (HVAC) system for maximum crew comfort. It is powered by a Cummins diesel developing 370hp coupled to a manual transmission, and a central tyre pressure system is fitted for improved cross-country mobility. To of the rear of the cab is a hydraulically operated mechanical handing crane, and a front-mounted self-recovery winch is also fitted.

The company is also moving into the armoured fighting vehicle domain and has built a single example of the Kestrel (8x8) infantry fighting vehicle (IFV) to meet the potential requirements of the Indian Army. It is the first vehicle of its type to be designed and built in India in cooperation with the Indian Defence Research and Development Organisation.

Kestrel has a hull of all-welded steel armour with an applique passive armour package and is fully amphibious. Gross vehicle weight is scalable from 22.5 up to 26 tonnes and it typically has a crew of two and ten dismounts. A wide range of weapon systems can be mounted on the roof, such as the complete turret of the Russian BMP-2, which is used by the Indian Army.




(301 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/65266/trucks-for-export-indodef16-d3

credit to massmass

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MacanJawa

madokafc said:


> Dont believe it too much. Ijal Lubis is notorious contributor of JKGR, aka bang Jalo. Put it with grain of salts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont made generalizations. We know Indian DRDO sometimes made junks, but not all of them is like that.



yeah like arjun if arjun is good why they buy lot ckd t 90


----------



## patu

pr1v4t33r said:


> For now, just 1 unit. But BAKAMLA have a plan to procure up to 4 units 110 meter OPV & 10 units 80 meter OPV.
> _http://nasional.sindonews.com/read/...akamla-dilengkapi-kemampuan-tempur-1455103376_
> 
> 
> Mini-submarine project ready to move ahead [INDODEF16-D3]
> 
> _Indonesia is moving forward with plans to develop and build an indigenous mini-submarine (Kapal Selam Mini) after completing final engineering design activities earlier this year._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT Palindo Marine (Hall D, Stand 077) has confirmed to the Daily News that it plans to begin construction activities at its yard next year for a prototype boat. This is intended to serve as a technology demonstrator to prove the design ahead of follow-on production.
> 
> Work has been under way since 2007 to develop an indigenous submarine design capability, and to mature the Kapal Selam Mini concept to a production-ready state.
> 
> The Ministry of Defence’s research and development arm (Balitbang Kemhan) has worked with a core team of local industry and academia, including PT Palindo Marine, Institut Teknologi Sepuluh Nopember, the University of Indonesia, and BPPT. Other companies contributing to the work to date include PT Len, PT Dirgantara Indonesia, PT Barata and PT RiSEA.
> 
> _The Kapal Selam Mini design baseline is a 22m boat with a 3m diameter pressure hull and a submerged displacement of 127.1 tonnes. The design, to be classified to DNV GL standards, is able to accommodate up to 12 personnel (a crew of five and seven combat swimmers), remain submerged for up to three days without snorkelling, and dive to a maximum depth of 150m. PT Palindo Marine anticipates delivery of the Kapal Selam Mini technology demonstrator in 2019._
> 
> The company is developing plans to upgrade its facilities in Batam in order to enable pressure hull manufacture.
> 
> _http://www.janes.com/article/65243/mini-submarine-project-ready-to-move-ahead-indodef16-d3_


Good news. As we all knew that these minisub had been discussed and programmed many years back.

By the way could you inform us about the progress of "komodo" boat, which was introduced by Its Surabaya about 3 years ago?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indo Defence 2016: New Indo SF vehicle launched
_A new all-terrain assault vehicle, known as the P6 ATAV, has been unveiled at the Indo Defence exhibition._






The 4x4 has been designed by Indonesian company, SSE Defence, to cater for the Indonesian Special Forces requirement for a more mobile reconnaissance and support vehicle.

A spokesperson from SSE told _Shephard_ that the_ Indonesian SF have ordered 18 with five delivered already and the rest due for delivery by the end of the year._






The P6 ATAV has an upper gun mounting and side gun mountings for weapons to provide fire support. It has independent suspension to provide better mobility and a four cylinder turbo diesel engine in the rear providing 2500cc capacity and 142 HP.






_SSE’s two other vehicles on display, the P2 Komando and the P2 APC have also both secured orders. The spokesperson said that orders for five vehicles of each type have been placed by the Indonesian Army and are due to be delivered by the end of the year._

The P2 Komando is a 4x4 tactical armoured command vehicle that has space for a remote weapon station. It has a four cylinder turbo diesel engine giving 4800cc capacity and 190 HP.

The P2 APC is a 4x4 armoured personnel carrier vehicle that is also available in P2 Ambulance and P2 VIP variants. It has a multipurpose stabilised sight and space for a rooftop weapon station. The vehicle has a six cylinder turbo diesel engine offering 7200cc and 280 HP.

It took SSE five years to develop the latter two vehicles which have also appeared at Indo Defence in 2012 and 2014. The spokesperson said it was a success to have secured the latest orders for the modernised P2 APC and P2 Komando vehicles and the P6 ATAV.

_https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/landwarfareintl/indo-defence-2016-new-indo-sf-vehicle-takes/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

MacanJawa said:


> yeah like arjun if arjun is good why they buy lot ckd t 90



arjun is just one of their product, how about Arihant class submarine? how about Kolkata class destroyer? how about their their Pinaka MLRS? how about Agni? Phritvi? there is any Indonesian equivalent about that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Best corner to view Tank boat







patu said:


> By the way could you inform us about the progress of "komodo" boat, which was introduced by Its Surabaya about 3 years ago?



Which Komodo boat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

madokafc said:


> arjun is just one of their product, how about Arihant class submarine? how about Kolkata class destroyer? how about their their Pinaka MLRS? how about Agni? Phritvi? there is any Indonesian equivalent about that?



thats high end stuff, nope, little chance india would give tot on agni phritvi


----------



## skyhigh88

*Cope West 17*
*MANADO, NORTH SULAWESI, INDONESIA*
October – November 2016
Photos by Cpl. Aaron Henson
Marine Corps Air Station Iwakuni





Two U.S. Marine Corps F/A-18D Hornets with Marine All-Weather Fighter Attack Squadron (VMFA (AW)) 225, taxi down the flight line to begin exercise Cope West 17 at Sam Ratulangi International Airport, Indonesia, Nov. 1, 2016.





An Indonesian Air Force F-16 Fighting Falcon taxis down the flight line to begin exercise Cope West 17 at Sam Ratulangi International Airport, Indonesia, Nov. 1, 2016.





A U.S. Marine Corps F/A-18D Hornet with Marine All-Weather Fighter Attack Squadron (VMFA (AW)) 225, taxis down the flight line during exercise Cope West 17 at Sam Ratulangi International Airport, Indonesia.





U.S. Marine Corps Capt. Bryan Boer, a pilot with All-Weather Fighter Attack Squadron (VMFA (AW)) 225, and an Indonesian Air Force pilot, participate in a traditional patch exchange during the Cope West 17 opening ceremony at Sam Ratulangi International Airport, Indonesia, Nov. 1, 2016. The Charge de Affairs, Brian McFeeters, replaces the pilots; patches with the Cope West patch, symbolizing the commencement of the exercise.





U.S. Marines with Marine All-Weather Fighter Attack Squadron (VMFA (AW)) 225, the Indonesian Air Force and representatives from the U.S. Embassy pose for a photo after an opening ceremony to mark the beginning of exercise Cope West 17 at Sam Ratulangi International Airport, Indonesia.





U.S. Marine Corps Sgt. Matthew Martel, Expeditionary Fire Rescue with Marine Wing Support Squadron (MWSS) 171, instructs Indonesian Aircraft Rescue and Firefighting personnel on the different procedures required to recover and aircraft at Sam Ratulangi International Airport, Indonesia.





U.S. Marine Corps Sgt. Matthew Martel, Expeditionary Fire Rescue with Marine Wing Support Squadron (MWSS) 171, shows Indonesian Aircraft Rescue and Firefighting personnel different parts of an F/A-18D Hornet at Sam Ratulangi International Airport, Indonesia.


----------



## Nike

MacanJawa said:


> thats high end stuff, nope, little chance india would give tot on agni phritvi



you belittle their achievement and thats not good at all, and please dont give me crap about talking other topics like ToT. You run away from what made me a little ilk about Indonesian member behavior 

For your info, military industry of India had achieve a broad ranges of military products far more advanced than what we perceived them to be

for examples, Bharat electronic had producing broad range of electronic warfare systems, from radar, artillery locating system radar, electronic countermeasure systems, simulator, data link systems and so on

India too had made indigenous weapons system like Akash missile, 

even the most negatively touted HAL, had made considerable successes in many fields, like producing indigenous engines for their helicopter HAL Dhruv (regardless of their failure at export, are our "beloved" PT DI can do something like that?)

Lol, at least show your respect for their advancement in which decades ahead far more than ours

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

*Foreign defense firms ready to work with local companies*

Novan Iman Santosa
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Fri, November 4 2016 | 09:42 am


Foreign defense suppliers expressed readiness on Thursday to transfer technologies to Indonesia in cooperation with local companies to meet the country’s need for major weapons systems.

The Defense Ministry has identified several acquisition programs in its second Strategic Plan (Renstra), which spans 2014 to 2019, such as the replacement of the US-made F-5 E/F Tiger II light jet fighter and more transportation aircraft to supplement the current fleet of US-made C-130 H Hercules heavy transportation aircraft.

Swedish defense company Saab said it was ready to transfer knowledge and technology should Indonesia decide to buy its light jet fighter,the Gripen C/D. 

“We are ready to deliver the aircraft in 18 months after the contract is signed,” head of the Gripen program Jerker Ahlqvist told reporters at the 2016 Indo Defense Expo and Forum held at JIExpo in Kemayoran, Central Jakarta.

“Not only that, we will also be fully compliant with Law No. 16/2012 [on the defense industry] as required by the government.”

The law requires that all major weapons systems be procured domestically. If domestic companies cannot fulfill the demand, foreign suppliers have to meet a certain local content level in cooperation with local defense companies. This can be done through industrial cooperation or an offset program.

Ahlqvist pointed to an industrial cooperation with Brazil, which has ordered a total of 36 Gripens,that sees up to 350 Brazilian engineers participating in training sessions at the Saab factory in Linkoping, Sweden, to prepare for a domestic Brazilian production line.

Another competitor to replace the F-5 E/F, US defense giant Lockheed Martin, boasts a successful industrial cooperation record with state-owned aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI), when Indonesia purchased the 12 F-16 A/B Block 15 OCU light jet fighter in 1989. 

Indonesia received an offset scheme of 35 percent of the total purchase value with PT DI sending a number of F-16 parts to the US.

“We were satisfied with PT DI’s performance back then and we are sure PT DI will be able to do it this time around,” said Randall L. Howard, integrated fighter group director at Lockheed Martin.

Howard was referring to the US defense firm’s offer of a F-16 Viper, also known as the Block 70/72, the latest iteration of the venerable F-16, which has clocked some 17 million flight hours in more than 25 countries worldwide.

He said Lockheed Martin was involved in industrial cooperation worth US$45 billion for various F-16 customers.

Meanwhile, Italian defense giant Leonardo-Finmeccanica revealed that it was in talks with various parties in Indonesia on its own plan of setting up a training academy; a maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) unit;and the possibility of having an Indonesian assembly line, mostly for its AgustaWestland helicopter models.

“We are in talks in various companies, both private and state-owned, for the training and MRO capabilities,” said Lorenzo Pariani, head of the Southeast-Asia region of Leonardo’s helicopter division.

Leonardo’s Southeast-Asia regionhead, Bruno Bertella, said the company had been in Indonesia, in various entities, since the 1980s.

“We have identified Indonesia as one of 12 strategic markets which are important for us.We are here to stay with a long-term investment.”

The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

*Indo Defence 2016: All change for Indonesian helicopter industry*
04th November 2016 - 1:21by Tony Skinner in Jakarta 







Indonesia’s helicopter industry still needs to evolve to fully take advantage of the opportunities offered by the archipelago nation, according to a key advocacy group.

The industry was forced to dramatically adjust following the flatlining of the oil and gas market in recent years, according to Capt Donny Hardjanto, head of the helicopter committee of the Indonesian Pilot Association, which represents some 3,000 pilots across the country.

Speaking to _Shephard_ at Indo Defence in Jakarta, Hardjanto said with lower demand from oil and gas, increased emphasis was being instead placed on growing the corporate/VIP, tourism and parapublic sectors.

‘The activity of the oil and gas operators is reducing in quantity and therefore the number of heavier helicopters in service is also reducing. We are trying to keep the industry running by finding alternative activities for the lighter helicopters,’ he explained.

Helicopters were still being underutilised for Indonesia’s tourism market, while SAR services were concentrated mainly on the western side of the country. Although Indonesia’s Basarnas national SAR agency is beginning to renew its fleet, including through the recent introduction of one new AW139(pictured), funding constraints has kept the brakes on this effort.

However, the corporate sector was becoming the ‘life saver’ for helicopter operators, according to Hardjanto, and was one of the few areas seeing growth.

‘Business is not good but there is some activity still there and we are still seeing some growth. Some operators are selling their heavier models that were tailored for oil and gas and bringing in smaller types. Those aircraft are now starting to find work.’

Hardjanto said the Indonesian helicopter market was crying out for a ‘new concept light helicopter’ that was cheaper to operate, easy to maintain and took advantage of modern advances such as satellite navigation.

Nevertheless, he cautioned that the government’s regulatory process was still not tailored to introduce such new technologies while the country’s infrastructure, including helicopter access to airports and the number of established heliports available, still needed investment for the industry to fully thrive.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/rotorhub/indo-defence-2016-all-change-indonesian-helicopter/


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Launching of KRI Torani (860) & KRI Lepu (861) at Karimun Anugrah Sejati shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

just realized the RCWS been fitted with 7,62 cal GPMG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> Best corner to view Tank boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Komodo boat?



Guess he meant KMC Komando.


----------



## initial_d

i rather choose turkey or south korea for tot, but heck if pindad feel they will be benevited from the indian, why not...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

GraveDigger388 said:


> Guess he meant KMC Komando.



KMC Komando boat have been made in great number for the army and the navy. Dozens, and keep multiplying.








initial_d said:


> i rather choose turkey or south korea for tot, but heck if pindad feel they will be benevited from the indian, why not...



Those are our traditional partners, yet sometimes we have to reach beyond the boundaries to look out for for the best opportunities. Who knows what's the deal behind the MOU.


----------



## MacanJawa

madokafc said:


> you belittle their achievement and thats not good at all, and please dont give me crap about talking other topics like ToT. You run away from what made me a little ilk about Indonesian member behavior
> 
> For your info, military industry of India had achieve a broad ranges of military products far more advanced than what we perceived them to be
> 
> for examples, Bharat electronic had producing broad range of electronic warfare systems, from radar, artillery locating system radar, electronic countermeasure systems, simulator, data link systems and so on
> 
> India too had made indigenous weapons system like Akash missile,
> 
> even the most negatively touted HAL, had made considerable successes in many fields, like producing indigenous engines for their helicopter HAL Dhruv (regardless of their failure at export, are our "beloved" PT DI can do something like that?)
> 
> Lol, at least show your respect for their advancement in which decades ahead far more than ours



iam not belittle their achievement, you say sometimes DRDO make junk, i give example arjun, according this news, sorry if you feel i give crap


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Seabob Black Shadow 730: Skuter Tempur Bawah Air Kopaska TNI AL hadir di #indodefence2016








Dok & Perkapalan Surabaya menampilkan model KRI Fatahillah (361) hasil Mid Life Modernization


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> Dok & Perkapalan Surabaya menampilkan model KRI Fatahillah (361) hasil Mid Life Modernization



Any info on the new specs?


----------



## patu

pr1v4t33r said:


> Best corner to view Tank boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Komodo boat?



I am sorry bro, i may be wrong in name it. In 2013 Dr. Wisnu Wardana,SE, M.Sc, of ITS with Tni AL introduced a consept to built a boat wich can be work as crocodile and be called "crocodile hidrofoil boat" but there is no news after that.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

patu said:


> In 2013 Dr. Wisnu Wardana,SE, M.Sc, of ITS with Tni AL introduced a consept to built a boat wich can be work as crocodile and be called "crocodile hidrofoil boat" but there is no news after that.


Still in R&D hell




_LPPM ITS _


NC-212i for PAF

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## patu

pr1v4t33r said:


> Still in R&D hell
> View attachment 349246
> 
> _LPPM ITS _
> 
> 
> NC-212i for PAF


----------



## Nike

Pengamanan Di Kawasan GlodokSejumlah anggota Brimob Polri bersiap melakukan pengamanan di kawasan Glodok, Jakarta, Jumat (4/11/2016). Pengamanan kawasan ibu kota diperketat terkait aksi unjuk rasa 4 November yang menuntut pengusutan dugaan kasus penistaan agama oleh Basuki Tjahaja Purnama. (ANTARA FOTO/Rivan Awal Lingga)








Pengamanan Di Kawasan GlodokSejumlah anggota Brimob Polri bersiap melakukan pengamanan di kawasan Glodok, Jakarta, Jumat (4/11/2016). Pengamanan kawasan ibu kota diperketat terkait aksi unjuk rasa 4 November yang menuntut pengusutan dugaan kasus penistaan agama oleh Basuki Tjahaja Purnama. (ANTARA FOTO/Rivan Awal Lingga)








Pengamanan Di Kawasan GlodokWarga berswafoto di depan Panser Anoa di kawasan LTC Glodok, Jakarta, Jumat (4/11/2016). Pengamanan kawasan ibu kota diperketat terkait aksi unjuk rasa 4 November yang menuntut pengusutan dugaan kasus penistaan agama oleh Basuki Tjahaja Purnama. (ANTARA FOTO/Rivan Awal Lingga)







Glodok City TutupSuasana sejumlah toko yang tutup di pusat perbelanjaan elektronik Glodok City, Jakarta, Jumat (4/11/2016). Sebagian toko di tempat tersebut memilih untuk tidak berjualan terkait 'Aksi 4 November' yang menuntut pengusutan kasus dugaan penistaan agama oleh Basuki Tjahaja Purnama. (ANTARA FOTO/Rivan Awal Lingga)


Anoa nomor 304 had been deployed actively


----------



## GraveDigger388

Off topic:

Bahagianya lihat para pendemo dengan damainya membuktikan bahwa demokrasi itu indah.

I wonder what kind of expressions the Anti-Islam wankers from around the world have right now.

TAKE A LOOK AT THIS FACT, BLASPHEMERS!!


----------



## MacanJawa

GraveDigger388 said:


> Off topic:
> 
> Bahagianya lihat para pendemo dengan damainya membuktikan bahwa demokrasi itu indah.
> 
> I wonder what kind of expressions the Anti-Islam wankers from around the world have right now.
> 
> TAKE A LOOK AT THIS FACT, BLASPHEMERS!!



yeah islam and democracy fusion like yugioh kwkwkwk, i hope ahok not guilty in court


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Enak libur setengah hari krn demo. Makasih Om FPI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Fiji discuss exchange of intelligence*
Jumat, 4 November 2016 18:17 WIB | 165 Views




Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu. (ANTARA/Puspa Perwitasari)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu discussed cooperation on intelligence exchange with Fijis Defense Minister Ratu Inoke Kubuabola in Jakarta on Friday.

"(We discussed) issues relating to the cooperation on exchange of intelligence and education," Ryamizard said here on Friday.

The two sides also discussed defense cooperation such as training during the bilateral meeting.

Ryacudu also offered an Indonesian-made weaponry system (alusista) to Kubuabola.

"I offered him a defense system. Many countries have bought our defense equipment and if he is willing to purchase one, he can (buy it), so that we can strengthen our cooperation on (military) exercises," he said.

He said that the defense system offered included arms and ships.

Earlier, Kubuabola had said that the two sides were committed to improve defense cooperation.

"Today, we have agreed with the Indonesian defense minister to follow up our defense cooperation. We plan to sign a memorandum of understanding related to defense cooperation in the first quarter of 2017," he said.
(Uu.A014/INE/KR-BSR/F001)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107588/indonesia-fiji-discuss-exchange-of-intelligence


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakarta, November 4th, 2016. NBELL 412 fly over the crowd

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Light Strike Vehicle (ILSV). Credit to Iqbal Mohamad HendraKusumah.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BMY0ydMjCRR/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indo Defence 2016: Big ships on stream for PT Pal
_The Malaysian MoD has signed a memorandum of understanding with Indonesian shipbuilder PT Pal for the procurement of a multi-role support ship._





Turitan Indargo, director of shipbuilding at PT Pal, told Shephard that this means it is just in the initial discussions phase but _they would like something similar to the Strategic Sealift Vessels that the company is building for the Philippine Navy._

He added that in late October they had visited the UAE because the country is interested in big ships like the Landing Platform Dock that PT Pal has built for the Indonesian Navy.

Indargo said that in the _UAE_ they have an 80m shiplift so they cannot manufacture large ships without paying for a new shipyard and facilities, therefore they _want a larger product from PT Pal_. Discussions are underway and what they want will depend on their final requirements but it is likely to be a vessel in excess of 100m in length, _possibly an LPD._

_PT Pal has built two LPDs for the Indonesian Navy and expects an order for a third similar ship to be ordered in 2017._ He said that the company has being studying the construction of these large vessels and the SSVs for the Philippines over the past six years so they have developed expertise.

He said that after winning the open tender for the Philippine ships they could deliver the ships in just two years. The first SSV called BRP Tarlac was delivered in May this year and they expect to deliver the second to be called BRP Davao Del Sur in early March 2017, two months earlier than they are contracted for. This is because they did not have much experience on the first vessel but have improved on the second.

Indargo said that they are also able to deliver the second PKR frigate, built to the SIGMA 10514 design from Damen Shipbuilding early as well. The first is in sea trials and will be delivered in January 2017 with the second ship following in September that year.

He explained that the frigates are built in six modules. For the first ship, Damen had built two of the six modules with the remaining four at PT Pal, but with the second ship Damen has built only one module with PT Pal taking the other five. If any further ships are ordered PT Pal expects to build all of the modules.

_https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/imps-news/indo-defence-2016-big-ships-stream-pt-pal/_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

mandala said:


> Indonesian Light Strike Vehicle (ILSV). Credit to Iqbal Mohamad HendraKusumah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMY0ydMjCRR/



Last time the review about this vehicle said the chassis that is being used was taken from Toyota Hilux.

Wonder if this one got any changes..


----------



## MacanJawa

well sh1t escalated quickly 2 truck burn
watch news bro


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New rifles, machine guns and pistols on PT Pindad stand at #indodefence2016

















GraveDigger388 said:


> Last time the review about this vehicle said the chassis that is being used was taken from Toyota Hilux. Wonder if this one got any changes..


Based on Toyota Land Cruiser (4x4) chassis fitted with an all-welded monocoque steel hull

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mengkom

pr1v4t33r said:


> New rifles, machine guns and pistols on PT Pindad stand at #indodefence2016


G2 polymer pistol?
Wow that's new
Finally, pindad has polymer firearms in their product line
Maybe we can see SS2 with polymer receiver in the future


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2 new prototypes of infantry weapon developed by the Indonesian Army. Light machine gun & Dopper riffle

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Army Badak 6x6 vehicle on the trials track

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Tender for two more frigates will be online next year or 2018

http://www.janes.com/article/65224/...ent-of-local-industry-in-tacticos-development

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Bugs

pr1v4t33r said:


> Let's open-up the Pandora box. Anyone have more info about this issue? We can list all the "problems" that being thrown up by the air force to find out the why, and then dwell on how PT.DI and air force can improve this situation.



The purpose of a focused group discussion / FGD is to identify the problems from the parties involved, and (hopefully) resolve the problems. This particular FGD discussed many issues, among other things, PTDI. It's a pity PTDI did not come. Their presence could shed some lights at the end of tunnel.

I have a feeling that juuuust below the surface, there's tension between PTDI and AU. This must be resolved quickly. I'm surprised the government is quiet. I think MoD and MoBUMN should call the two parties and talk just the four of them.


*Ping on halted US rifle sale: Not a loss*
_"“There are tens of other countries that manufacture better and probably cheaper assault rifles than the U.S.,” he added, in an apparent dig at the longtime Philippine treaty ally now in icy relations with Manila amid President Rodrigo Duterte’s frank sentiments against the West."_

Is Pindad interested in supplying arms to the Philippines?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

MacanJawa said:


> yeah like arjun if arjun is good why they buy lot ckd t 90


Arjun is heavy weight tank at 65 tons, while T-90s are medium weight tank at 46 tons

their roles are different

A heavy weight tank has better armor, but comes at the cost of transporting it to battlefield


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT DI ready to deliver two aircraft ordered by Philippines next year
_State-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) says it has completed the manufacturing of two NC212i aircraft ordered by the Philippines._





Good deal -- Philippine Air Force Chief of Air Staff Maj.Gen. Rozzano D Briguez (right) and Raymundo de Vera Elefante (center), Undersecretary for Finance, Ammunitions, Installations and Materials of the Department of National Defense, listen to state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) commerce and restructuring director Budiman Saleh (left) in a visit in Bandung on Nov.4. 

Equipped with ramp doors and a modern navigation and communication system, the multipurpose plane, which is the latest generation of NC212 and has a carrying capacity of 28 passengers, is the first Indonesian aircraft ordered by the Philippines. The Philippines has not upgraded its air force’s fleet its aircraft in the last 20 years. 

PT DI commerce and restructuring director Budiman Saleh said the purchasing contract of the two NC212i aircraft, including their spare parts, was worth US$19 million.

“We can do it in affordable prices, and with no dependency to the US. You can also put Israeli technology inside,” Budiman said. He accompanied Raymundo de Vera Elefante, Undersecretary for Finance, Ammunitions, Installations and Materials of the Department of National Defense, and Philippine Air Force Chief of Air Staff Maj.Gen. Rozzano D Briguez during a visit to the company’s fixed wing airplane hangar in Bandung on Friday.

Budiman further said the delivery of the aircraft would be conducted after Philippine pilots received training about the instruments and technical conditions at PT DI. 

_“We will take it on time. Hopefully, it will arrive in the Philippines in the first semester [of next year]. Our pilots will receive training this December,”_ said Elefante.

According to PT DI, the NC212i aircraft can be used for producing artificial rain, maritime patrol and coast guard patrol. More than 600 units of its previous generation C212 series have been used by 38 countries, including Chile, Mexico, South Africa, Spain, Thailand, the Philippines and the United Arab Emirates.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ircraft-ordered-by-philippines-next-year.html_


----------



## rondo.royal2

@madokafc
Mungkin peluangnya ini dg TATA untuk pindad bisa membuat APC amphibi sendiri, nantinya untuk menggantikan apc marinir yg tua tua, 

Karena ukraine menjanjikan tot ke thailand belum tampak lewat pembelian 49 oplot ,dan russia ..kita borong 50 lebih bmp3 ,pindad ga dikasih ToT merakit .. Mungkin pindad ragu kedua negara tsb kalo marinir mborong BTR 4 or BT-3F. pindad ga dapat ToT merakit apc amphibi.

Dg TATA kan masih MoU ,nunggu kontrak aja biar jelas model kerjasamanya .. Kalo lisensi kestrel , kedepannya mungkin ada spesies apc amphibi pindad yg lebih baik dari kestrel ,kek SS1 lisensi muncul SS2 yg lebih baik ..


----------



## durandal

rondo.royal2 said:


> @madokafc
> Mungkin peluangnya ini dg TATA untuk pindad bisa membuat APC amphibi sendiri, nantinya untuk menggantikan apc marinir yg tua tua,
> 
> Karena ukraine menjanjikan tot ke thailand belum tampak lewat pembelian 49 oplot ,dan russia ..kita borong 50 lebih bmp3 ,pindad ga dikasih ToT merakit .. Mungkin pindad ragu kedua negara tsb kalo marinir mborong BTR 4 or BT-3F. pindad ga dapat ToT merakit apc amphibi.
> 
> Dg TATA kan masih MoU ,nunggu kontrak aja biar jelas model kerjasamanya .. Kalo lisensi kestrel , kedepannya mungkin ada spesies apc amphibi pindad yg lebih baik dari kestrel ,kek SS1 lisensi muncul SS2 yg lebih baik ..



kestrel


----------



## Bennedict

Launching of 2 units PC-40 Class Patrol Boats KRI Torani (860) & KRI Lepu (861) for the Indonesian Navy built by PT Karimun Anugrah Sejati - Batam. Credit to Bureau Veritas.
reposted from azriel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d

mengkom said:


> G2 polymer pistol?
> Wow that's new
> Finally, pindad has polymer firearms in their product line
> Maybe we can see SS2 with polymer receiver in the future


Which one?!
I didn't see any polymer base handgun in that picture, all i see is a metal frame handgun....


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d said:


> Which one?! I didn't see any polymer base handgun in that picture, all i see is a metal frame handgun....



Wuuut... check the G2 Polymer, new addition to G2 series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Pindad Sanca mrap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

_QIMEK RCWS Rheinmetall_





_PINDAD Products_





_NG simulator_




_OPV by DAMEN_





_sigma 10514 guided missile frigate_

Image credit to vincent.adistya

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## faries

_next project purpose from DAMEN PKR 116





Medium Weight Tank by FNSS n PINDAD





105 LG1





Training Suite





Bonus
_
Image credit to vincent.adistya













Image credit to masmass







Image credit to skyshieldstwo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

_RAISA n ILSV_
_
Image credit to vincent.adistya_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> _next project purpose from DAMEN PKR 116_



is this confirmed? PKR 116? any more info?



faries said:


>


The speed?! memble


----------



## faries

need more info also @pr1v4t33r about DAMEN PKR 116, if this confirmed than it will be real frigate...maybe @madokafc have more info about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mengkom

initial_d said:


> Which one?!
> I didn't see any polymer base handgun in that picture, all i see is a metal frame handgun....







the one on the right corner
it says "G2 polymer"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

mengkom said:


> the one on the right corner
> it says "G2 polymer"


Oh, sorry i am online using my phone, i can't read it gkgkgk....well i hope pindad will defeloped new polymer handgun with stryker fire and a crisp trigger, 17 round mag capacity, compact size....well i imagine it will be like a mix of FN FNS9 and a PPQ, and i would love to see pindad developing modular polymer assault rifle that can be calibre change from 5.52x45 to 308cal like acr or desert tech mdr


----------



## Svantana

Medium tank Pindad-FNSS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> need more info also @pr1v4t33r about DAMEN PKR 116, if this confirmed than it will be real frigate...



SIGMA 11514. Not PKR, not a real frigate either, only a proposed model, 2900Ton. The length is about 116 meter. Still, it would be very interesting if the Navy pursue this model for the next frigate program. So we expand PKR project every 2 units from 105, 115 to 125 or even bigger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Australia looks to Indonesia for Plan B as balance of power shifts in Asia*

_Lisa Murray - 4 November 2016_

There's a reason why Australia and Indonesia's proposal for joint patrols in the South China Sea attracted so much attention this week.

Timing.

On the surface, it's not unusual the two countries would increase maritime co-operation. They have been conducting joint naval patrols along their shared border for the past six years, with the operations mainly targeted at illegal fishing.

So extending those operations to the South China Sea or the Sulu Sea, while significant because of the web of territorial disputes in the area, is not too much of a stretch.

However, it comes at a time of heightened instability in the region, as China's neighbours face the prospect of a reduced role for the United States in Asia following the election next week.

Donald Trump has flagged a more inward-looking foreign policy and while Hillary Clinton was the main architect of the Asia "pivot," later renamed the "rebalancing", she has stated her strong opposition to the Trans-Pacific Partnership, the largest multi-lateral trade agreement ever negotiated, whose signatories include Vietnam, Malaysia and Singapore.

Meanwhile, two of the biggest US allies in the region, the Philippines, under new President Rodrigo Duterte, and Malaysia, led by scandal-plagued Prime Minister Najib Razak, have moved to strengthen ties with China in recent weeks, both signing multibillion-dollar infrastructure deals.

"There is a clear sense the American security commitment to the region is wobbly and not just if there is a Trump government," says Anthony Milner, international director at Asialink at the University of Melbourne.

"Countries are adapting to the idea that the American role in the region might be much reduced."

In that context, Milner wonders whether Australia is developing a "Plan B" and the joint patrols being discussed with Indonesia are part of the new strategy.

Both countries are big players in the region, with large economies, and they are non-claimants in the South China Sea disputes (although Jakarta has objected to China's controversial marker, the nine-dash line, which is used to claim the bulk of the sea and encroaches on the waters surrounding Indonesia's Natuna Islands).

"If Australia is genuinely trying to develop warmer working relations with our neighbours, that's a good development," says Milner.

"I don't think it plugs into an anti-China containment strategy," he quickly adds. "These are subtle moves. I think it would be carefully designed. Indonesia wants elbow room and a sense of autonomy and both countries want options."

Le Hong Hiep, a visiting fellow at the ISEAS-Yusof Ishak Institute in Singapore, says the patrols could be "another development to upset the trend in which China seems to be advancing in the region at the expense of the US through its tightening relations with the Philippines and Malaysia."

"Indonesia is typical of the regional response to China's assertiveness in the South China Sea," says Hiep.

"They tend to compartmentalise the relationship, maintaining warm economic ties with China but wanting to be a little bit harder on the South China Sea issue, which is a serious security threat in the region."

The possibility of the joint patrols wasn't so much announced as blurted out.

After a high-level meeting in Bali last week, Indonesia's Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu told reporters he had proposed coordinated patrols and Australia had "more or less agreed".

On Monday, his Australian counterpart Marise Payne confirmed the patrols had been discussed but both sides have since emphasised details on timing, location and the extent of the coordination was still to be worked out. And Indonesia has stressed they would be "peace patrols."

It's another example of the region's delicate dance with Beijing over the South China Sea; making a stand without being too provocative.

A lot of analysts refer to it as countries in the region hedging their bets with China: pursuing a stronger economic relationship while pushing back against some of its more assertive claims in the South China Sea.

Milner refers to it as a strategy of "smart accommodation."

"They all know China is a dominant power in the region and they can't counter it but they want to get as much out of the relationship as they can," he says.

"They don't want a struggle of the major powers in the region but it helps to have the US there."

Indonesian President Joko Widodo has pursued a closer relationship with China, meeting with leader Xi Jinping no less than five times in the past two years. However, there have also been a series of clashes between Indonesian warships and Chinese fishing boats in the waters surrounding the Natuna Islands. And Widodo is facing the prospect of rising anti-China sentiment at home arising from a political battle in Jakarta and protests against the city's ethnic-Chinese, non-muslim governor.

His visit to Australia next week will be significant as the two countries forge a closer relationship at a time when the balance of power in the region is shifting.

http://www.afr.com/news/policy/fore...e-of-power-shifts-in-asia-20161103-gshs54#nav

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Domestic long-endurance UAS, Rajawali 720, ready for flight at the end of this year.





Sanca MRAP, 50 units initial order





Badak FSV, 50 units initial order





ILSV, 20 units initial order





P6 ATAV, 18 units initial order





P2 Commando, 5 units initial order





P2 APC, 5 units initial order

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Crowd Dispersal Vehicle / Kendaraan Pengurai Masa

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## acelaw

RAISA what a beautifull name


----------



## katarabhumi

pr1v4t33r said:


> Crowd Dispersal Vehicle / Kendaraan Pengurai Masa
> 
> View attachment 349631



Sorry but I prefer this one for "crowd control"... 



Spoiler



...and much better looking too. 






#Wikken

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

katarabhumi said:


> Sorry but I prefer this one for "crowd control"...



That would be for _"crowd gatherer"_, since the mass would stick close to her like a glue


----------



## NKRI

katarabhumi said:


> Sorry but I prefer this one for "crowd control"...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...and much better looking too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Wikken


----------



## GraveDigger388

NKRI said:


>





pr1v4t33r said:


> That would be for _"crowd gatherer"_, since the mass would stick close to her like a glue



It's 1 in the morning...


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

*PT Daya Radar Utama Receives Order from TNI AL and TNI AD*









LCU for Leopard carrier with max payload 1500 DWT for TNI AD (photo : Defense Studies)

*Second landing ship tank in build*

Having delivered the landing ship tank (LST) KRI Teluk Bintuni to the Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) last year, shipbuilder PT Daya Radar Utama (Hall A, Stand P020) is now working on additional orders for military logistics vessels.






The company confirmed to the Show Daily that it has recently received an order from the Ministry of Defence to build two 99m-long Landing Craft Utility vessels for the Indonesian Army (TNI-AD).

Delivery is planned from the end of 2018. In addition, PT Daya Radar Utama is working on the build of the second LST for the TNI-AL.






While derived from Teluk Bintuni, the absence of a hangar means the design is slightly smaller with regard to both length and beam. First steel was cut in June 2016, with handover planned for early 2018.

In addition, PT Daya Radar Utama is working on the build of the LST for the TNI AL. While derived from Teluk Bintuni, the absence of a hangar means the design is slightly smaller with regard to both length and beam. First steel was cut in June 2016, with handover planned for early 2018.

www.defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2016/11/pt-daya-radar-utama-receives-order-from.html?m=0

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

katarabhumi said:


> Sorry but I prefer this one for "crowd control"...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...and much better looking too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Wikken



Can I sign up?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes

acelaw said:


> RAISA what a beautifull name





katarabhumi said:


> Sorry but I prefer this one for "crowd control"...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...and much better looking too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Wikken





pr1v4t33r said:


> That would be for _"crowd gatherer"_, since the mass would stick close to her like a glue





NKRI said:


>





GraveDigger388 said:


> It's 1 in the morning...


Hahahaha....


----------



## afiq0110

pr1v4t33r said:


> That would be for _"crowd gatherer"_, since the mass would stick close to her like a glue



Yup... It will be sticky... Wkwkwk


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

katarabhumi said:


> Sorry but I prefer this one for "crowd control"...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...and much better looking too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Wikken




I guess she regains her full appeal...after her recent breakup 

Anyway...happy weekend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

You want weekend?

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Nilgiri

madokafc said:


> You want weekend?
> 
> View attachment 349696
> 
> View attachment 349697
> 
> View attachment 349698
> 
> View attachment 349699



@django @Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @friendly_troll96

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> @django @Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @friendly_troll96


That 2nd last pic though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Nilgiri said:


> @django @Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @friendly_troll96


First one


----------



## friendly_troll96

Nilgiri said:


> @django @Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @friendly_troll96


Last wali 'cause i have a severe fetish for short/pixie hair on women. 








-
-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## afiq0110

@madokafc... Thank you maam... Giving a sight for sore eyes... I prefer the first 2... I know she will cover my back...


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> You want weekend?
> 
> View attachment 349696
> 
> View attachment 349697
> 
> View attachment 349698
> 
> View attachment 349699


Aww...

Why no pic of Adilla NM, though?


----------



## django

Nilgiri said:


> @django @Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @friendly_troll96


Hot stuff especially pic 4.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Swarm the discussion: _https://defence.pk/threads/indonesia-navy-blow-up-3-illegal-vietnamese-fishing-boat.347154/page-53_


----------



## Nike

Hmm met weekend

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

madokafc said:


> Hmm met weekend
> 
> View attachment 349703
> 
> View attachment 349704
> 
> View attachment 349705
> 
> View attachment 349706
> 
> View attachment 349707



Oh look the pretty girls are back... @Indos where are you?


----------



## Bennedict

From SIPRI Arms database shows that Indonesia has ordered twenty-four (24) units of AK-630 CIWS along with 24 units of Type 360 Seagull 2D air/surface search radar from China for KCR series.










For short-range air defense purpose, TNI orders 8 unit of TD-2000B, 200 units of QW-3, 500 units of Starstreak SAM's, along with 80 units of Chiron SAM from South Korea, and 136 units of Mistral.

Interestingly, Su-35 were mentioned to be selected but not yet ordered. 




-
-






For those who curious about Soviet weapon sales to Indonesia :

(1950-1966)





Another massive deals

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GraveDigger388

Bennedict said:


> From SIPRI Arms database shows that Indonesia has ordered twenty-four (24) units of AK-630 CIWS along with 24 units of Type 360 Seagull 2D air/surface search radar from China for KCR series.
> 
> View attachment 349715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For short-range air defense purpose, TNI orders 8 unit of TD-2000B, 200 units of QW-3, 500 units of Starstreak SAM's, along with 80 units of Chiron SAM from South Korea, and 136 units of Mistral.
> 
> Interestingly, Su-35 were mentioned to be selected but not yet ordered.
> View attachment 349722
> 
> -
> -
> 
> View attachment 349719
> 
> 
> For those who curious about Soviet weapon sales to Indonesia :
> 
> (1950-1966)
> View attachment 349724
> 
> 
> Another massive deals
> View attachment 349725



Wait, what? Brunei frigates? Bung Tomo ain't frigate.


----------



## Hell hound

Nilgiri said:


> @django @Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @friendly_troll96


last pic is great bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

GraveDigger388 said:


> Wait, what? Brunei frigates? Bung Tomo ain't frigate.


The F2000 are considered by some navies as a Frigate/Light Frigate (<2500 tonnes), but TNI AL designated this ship as a corvette. 

FYI, Bung Tomo-class sensors and armaments are a bit better than Ahmad Yani's.


----------



## cirr

http://www.janes.com/article/65152/...co-moves-closer-to-indonesian-sky-dragon-sale

China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) is close to securing a deal from Indonesia to supply its Sky Dragon 50 medium-range surface-to-air missile (SAM) system, it has emerged.

A NORINCO official told IHS Jane's at the Indo Defence 2016 exhibition in Jakarta on 2 November that the state-owned company has recently submitted a proposal to supply the Sky Dragon to the Indonesian Air Force and that the service has "successfully completed" field evaluations of the system.

"We are now waiting for the official bidding process to start," said a NORINCO official, although he did not disclose the scope of the air force requirement.

IHS Jane's has previously reported that a Sky Dragon battery consists of an IBIS150 3D target designation radar, a fire distribution vehicle, and three to six launch vehicles, each armed with four ready-to-fire missiles carried in container-launcher tubes of circular cross-section. In this configuration, a battery will be capable of engaging up to 12 targets simultaneously and firing all 12 individually targeted missiles in seconds.

The official said that NORINCO is competing to supply the Sky Dragon against comparative systems from rival but unidentified companies. However, he stressed that the NORINCO product has several factors in its favour, most importantly price.

"We believe this system is much easier to operate than rival air defence systems," he said. "There is no major training programme required for the Sky Dragon and the rockets are supported by an advanced active radar seeker, which increases accuracy significantly. Also, the Sky Dragon is about 40% cheaper than some other medium-range air defence systems."

The official added that NORINCO has been active in Indonesia "about 20 years" supplying mainly the Indonesian Army and Indonesian Navy with "rockets and air defence" products.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Marine Amphibious Recon personnel deployed for security operation in Jakarta. 4 Nov 2016




Photo : Kukuh Hadi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## papacita

Leopard 2RI firing exercise in Natuna Island

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Komandan Korpaskhas Marsekal Muda TNI Adrian Wattimena bersama para Pejabat Korpaskhas mengunjungi Pameran Indo Defence 2016 yang bertempat di Jakarta International Expo, Kemayoran, Jakarta, Kamis (03/11)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PINDAD Medium Tank specs





Menggunakan mesin diesel generasi baru di tambah transmisi otomatis Medium tank memiliki power to weight ratio 20 hp/ton dan bobot tidak lebih dari 30 ton.

- Kecepatan hingga 70 km/jam.
- 105 mm gun
- Rp. 45-50 milliar per unit
- Armour dapat di upgrade hingga STANAG 4569 level 5 (mampu menahan munisi kaliber 30 mm atau 25 mm APDS-T)
- Peralatan misi meliputi Wireless Crew Intercom System, Navigation System, Battlefield Management System (BS), Laser Warning System (LWS) hingga perlindungan 360 derajat.
- Mengadopsi lambung V shaped (meminimalisir resiko ranjau darat hingga level 4 atau setara 10 kg TNT)
- Mampu menanjak di sudut 37 derajat dan jarak jelajahnya hingga 450 km.
- Turret modular, dapat menggunakan 105, 90, atau 35 mm gun
- Alat komunikasi dari PT Len
- BMS dari PT Hariff Daya Tunggal Engineering
- Track link dapat dipasok dari Indopulley

_https://www.otonomi.co.id/news/ini-...seharga-rp50-miliar-1611033/selanjutnya-.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

Indonesia-Usa Airshow at Samratulangi airbase Menado









indoDefence 2016 last day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## caksakerah

pr1v4t33r said:


>


Why does this komodo change the rbs with girafe? I thought there was a technical problem with the radar.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

caksakerah said:


> Why does this komodo change the rbs with girafe? I thought there was a technical problem with the radar.



Both RBS70 and G1x radar were originally planned to be installed on top of Komodo 4x4 platform. But there was technical issue with the other Komodo unit so PINDAD only brought 1 unit KOMODO and put G1x radar on another platform at the previous days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/...defence-2016-hopes-light-artillery-expansion/






Rumours Army want to bought at least two battalion worth of this LG 1 Nexter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Radar upgrade for three Ahmad Yani-class frigates [INDODEF16-D3]

_Local electronics group PT Len (Hall D, Stand P002-BUMNIS) has disclosed details of an upgrade implemented for the legacy DA 05 surveillance radars fitted on board three of the Indonesian Navy’s six Ahmad Yani-class frigates._






Built by what was Hollandse Signaalapparaten, the DA 05 is a medium-range S-band radar used for surveillance and target indication.

The PT Len upgrade replaces the original magnetron transmitter with a 5kW solid-state power amplifier, and introduces digital signal processing while retaining the existing antenna and waveguide. Key features of the modernised DA 05 radar include frequency agility, 1,000 selectable channels, moving target indication, and automatic plot extraction and multi-hypothesis tracking. The entire unit has been re-architectured using COTS electronics.

_http://www.janes.com/article/65261/radar-upgrade-indodef16-d3_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachii

madokafc said:


> You want weekend?
> View attachment 349699


----------



## gondes

*Interpol to discuss IS at Bali assembly*






Indonesia is set to utilize its strategic position as the host of the 85th International Police (Interpol) General Assembly in Bali to push the 167 Interpol members attending the event for greater cooperation to contain the spread of the Islamic State (IS) movement in the Asia Pacific Region.

Indonesia shares a great interest in this topic especially after a number of terrorism-related cases in recent years revealed the increasing influence of IS on various extremist cells in the country.

Vice President Jusuf Kalla is scheduled to open the conference on Monday.

Interpol president Mireille Ballestrazzi and secretary general Jürgen Stock will also be present at the event, which will run from Nov. 7 to 10. It is expected to discuss a number of key topics including establishing a system for Interpol member countries to assess and tackle the threat posed by returning terrorist fighters.

National Police chief Gen. Tito Karnavian and Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti, meanwhile, are set to share Indonesia’s experience in combatting terrorism and tackling illegal fishing respectively.

Police chiefs from 59 member countries have confirmed their attendance, while the others will send delegations to represent them.

National Police spokesman Insp. Gen. Boy Rafli Amar said Indonesia needed to push for greater cooperation especially on the extradition of Indonesians fighting alongside IS in Iraq and Syria.

As an initial move, Boy said the National Police would seek greater cooperation with police authorities in the Middle East. Indonesian fighters returning from Iraq and Syria have reportedly orchestrated a number of attacks in Indonesia.

One person on the wanted list is Bahrun Naim, who is linked to at least four terrorism plots in Indonesia, including a plan to attack Singapore with a rocket from Batam, Riau Islands.

“We expect that we can bring those fighters home. For example, many Indonesians have become victims because of attacks carried out by Bahrun’s groups in Indonesia. We brought home [terrorist] Umar Patek from Pakistan in the past, so we hope we can do the same with Bahrun,” Boy said.

He said he hoped all Interpol member countries could swiftly follow up any red notices on terrorism sent by Indonesia in the future.

There are currently around 300 Indonesian citizens fighting alongside IS in the Middle East.

Terrorism analyst Ridwan Habib from the University of Indonesia (UI) said Indonesia should be able to push for a scheme whereby a member country could directly send a red notice to a destination country.

Under the current system, Ridwan said, a member country must send its red notice to Interpol headquarters in Lyon, France. It is then delivered to the destination country to be followed up. Such red tape could hamper counterterrorism efforts that needed a swift response for better results, said Ridwan.

Ridwan said the Bali forum was the best opportunity to push for this reform. “If the decision is taken in Bali then it would be something revolutionary,” Ridwan said.

He said direct intelligence sharing had been practiced by intelligence agencies at the international level, so there was no reason for Interpol not to apply the same concept in order to step up the fight against terrorism.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/11/07/interpol-to-discuss-is-at-bali-assembly.html


----------



## CountStrike

*Pindad Gandeng Meprolight untuk Kembangkan Optik Senapan*
November 7, 2016
600
Share on Facebook

Tweet on Twitter




Optik Pindad Mepro X4
Masa-masa ketika seorang prajurit harus mengintip ke lubang pisir dan menyelaraskannya ke tiang pejera mekanik sudah lama berlalu di negara-negara maju. Penggunaan optik sudah menggejala bahkan sudah lama menjadi standar.

Bukan apa-apa, optik yang terpasang di atas senapan standar prajurit memang sudah merevolusi doktrin infanteri. Tidak hanya meningkatkan kecepatan akuisisi sasaran, kewaspadaan situasional penembak jadi meningkat drastis berkat penggunaan sistem optik tersebut. Hal ini krusial dalam situasi pertempuran jarak dekat di dalam ruangan sempit, karena banyaknya sudut dan titik mati yang butuh kewaspadaan.

Nah, dalam Indo Defence 2016, PT Pindad tampil beda. Jika pada IDEF 2014 Pindad menggunakan ragam optik dari perusahaan yang berbeda-beda untuk dipasangkan ke atas senjata produksinya seperti Finmeccanica Thermal Sight, Trijicon ACOG dan Trijicon Reflex, maka pada IDEF 2016 Pindad sudah merujuk ke satu merk saja yang menjadi penyedia optik untuk senapan-senapannya.

Perusahaan yang digandeng untuk menyediakan optik adalah Meprolight, perusahaan yang bernaung di bawah Mako Group asal Israel. Optik buatan Meprolight sudah menjadi standar dari prajurit IDF (Israeli Defense Force). Di dalam TNI, Kostrad tercatat menggunakan optik jarak dekat Meprolight M21I berbasis tritium untuk senapan serbu SS-1R5 yang digunakan Batalion Raider Kostrad.

Ada dua jenis optik Mepro yang dibawa Pindad, yang satu adalah optik jarak menengah Mepro X4 yang dipasangkan dengan senapan tempur SS-3. Mepro X4 bolehlah dikatakan sebanding dengan Trijicon ACOG, menawarkan pembesaran tetap 4x yang berguna untuk menyasar sasaran pada jarak 400-600 meter. Retikulanya dilengkapi kompensator untuk titik jatuh peluru sehingga penembak tak perlu sulit menyetel kenop elevasi.

Satu-satunya kenop pengatur retikula yang tersedia adalah kenop putar di sisi kanan untuk mengatur simpangan angin pada retikula. Berbeda dengan ACOG yang mengandalkan tritium, X4 menggunakan pencahayaan berbasis baterai sehingga tingkat kecerlangannya dapat diatur melalui kenop di sisi atas tubuh X4. X4 memiliki fitur mati otomatis apabila tidak digunakan dalam jangka waktu lama untuk mengantisipasi apabila penembak lupa mematikannya.

Untuk optik jarak dekat, tersedia Meprolight M21I yang dipasangkan ke PM3, pistol mitraliur atau _submachinegun_ baru gacoan Pindad. Berbeda dengan X4 yang masih memasang logo Meprolight kecil, pada M21I sudah ada label Pindad berukuran besar yang disablonkan ke sisi kiri badan optik.

Pemasangan logo Pindad sudah pasti menunjukkan adanya suatu skema kerjasama antara Meprolight dengan Pindad, terutama untuk alih teknologi sebagai syarat penjualan alutsista ke dalam negeri. M21I dilengkapi pencahayaan tritium untuk retikula, sehingga tidak membutuhkan baterai untuk sumber tenaga. Tritium pada M21I dapat bertahan menyala selama 10-15 tahun, sesuai dengan penggunaan di lapangan.

Dengan lensa berawarna biru, M21I memudahkan transisi dari tempat terang ke gelap dan sebaliknya, sehingga tidak membuat mata penembak cepat lelah. M21I versi Pindad sudah dilengkapi ARD (_Anti Reflective Device_) berbentuk silinder yang dipasang di depan lensa optik, untuk meminimkan pantulan dan mengurangi glare pada lensa optik. Menurut pengalaman pribadi penulis yang pernah menggunakan optik ini beberapa kali, akuisisi sasaran dan nyala retikulanya memang memadai untuk kondisi di luar dan dalam ruangan, dengan FoV (_Field of Vision_) alias bidang pandang lebar yang lebih baik dari Aimpoint Comp M2.

Dengan lengkapnya portofolio Pindad yang sudah memiliki lini optik sendiri, tentu diharapkan akan ditindaklanjuti dengan pembelian oleh para penggunannya. Tidak hanya demi standarisasi alutsista dan kompetisi dengan negara lain, tetapi tentu juga untuk mendukung kemajuan TNI maupun Polri dalam menghadapi ancaman dalam dan luar negeri.
http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/optik-meprolight-lengkapi-portofolio-pindad/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

papacita said:


> Leopard 2RI firing exercise in Natuna Island
> View attachment 349758


Nice. A much larger size pic. Credit to Yonkav 1 Kostrad.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BMdS_k-B2Vu/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

A five part videos of the Indonesian Army Kostrad 10th Field Artillery Battalion (Yonarmed 10) Astros II MLRS live firing tests.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BMQzMlFDgvL/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BMSv7BSjgb_/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BMS7sA2jhow/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BMVPjmID2jU/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BMeDDkPDwzw/

^^ Sorry just the links. Don't know how to upload video from instagram.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*Fiji looks to grow defence links with Indonesia*





_Fiji Defence Minister Ratu Inoke Kubuabola Photo: supp_

*Fiji is developing its defence links with Indonesia.*

Fiji's Defence Minister Ratu Inoke Kubuabola has invited his Indonesian counterpart General Ryamizard Ryacudu to an official visit to Fiji.

This follows a meeting between the two in Jakarta on Saturday when their two governments reaffirmed development ties and discussed defence co-operation.

The Fiji Times reports that areas of strategic interest, including peacekeeping and counter terrorism, were discussed.

Ratu Inoke indicated that Fiji is keen to pursue technical assistance and capacity-building opportunities in these areas coupled with joint training exercises.

Earlier, Indonesia's Antara news agency reported that General Ryacudu signalled intelligence sharing initiatives with Fiji, and offered an Indonesian-made weaponry system as well.

The system includes arms and ships.





_Fiji's Minister for Defence and National Security Ratu Inoke Kubuabola (left) with the Chief of the Tentara Nasional Armed Forces of Indonesia Gatot Nurmantyo. Photo: Fiji Department of Information_

Ratu Inoke said the two sides were committed to improve defense cooperation, and planned to sign a memorandum of understanding related to defense cooperation in the first quarter of 2017.

The FBC reported that *Ratu Inoke was in Jakarta last week for the 7th Indonesia Defence Expo.*

There, he acknowledged Indonesia's assistance towards the establishment of the Regional Police Academy and other forms of assistance.

He also noted that Fiji and Indonesia have enjoyed over 40 years of bilateral relations that were further strengthened by the Fiji-Indonesia Police Cooperation MOU signed in 2011.


http://www.fijitimes.com/story.aspx?id=377092



*Fiji thanks Indonesia*
TALEBULA KATE

*Update: 1:47PM* *THE Indonesian military has again being acknowledged for its assistance in reconstructing Queen Victoria School (QVS) in Tailevu north.*

The school was severely damaged by Severe Tropical Cyclone Winston.

Minister for Defence and National Security Ratu Inoke Kubuabola who is currently in Indonesia expressed the Fijian Government's gratitude towards the deployment of the 100 military engineers during his meeting with the Chief of the Tentara Nasional Armed Forces/Indonesia National Armed Forces (TNI) Chief General Gatot Nurmantyo.

In a Government statement, Ratu Inoke expressed the hope that the cordial relations between Fiji and Indonesia could be further strengthened by the collaboration between the TNI and the Republic of Fiji Military Forces through a Defence Cooperation Memorandum Of Understanding (MOU) which he proposed.

He stated that such cooperation would augur well for Fiji to be able to learn from the TNI in areas of training, education and capacity building including joint exercises between the military and navy of the two countries.

Ratu Inoke further extended an invitation to General Gatot to visit Fiji when he finds the time in the near future.

General Gatot stated they were grateful to contribute to the Fiji'S reconstruction efforts through his soldiers at QVS.


http://www.fijitimes.com/story.aspx?id=377515

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indo Defence 2016: PT DRU lays keel for 117 m LST on order for Indonesian Navy

_- A ship to transport the Indonesian Marines Corps' amphibious vehicles has been laid down
- Vessel is scheduled for delivery in the first quarter of 2018 _






Indonesian shipbuilder PT Daya Radar Utama (DRU) has laid the keel for a _4,500-tonne landing ship tank _(LST) on order for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL).

The vessel was laid down in early August 2016, and is currently on schedule for launch in 2017, said Frans Tedjakusuma, a business development manager at PT DRU. He was speaking to _IHS Jane's_ on 3 November at the Indo Defence 2016 exhibition in Jakarta.

The company previously built a similar but slightly longer ship, KRI _Teluk Bintuni_ , which is now in service with the TNI-AL as a carrier for the army's Leopard 2A4 main battle tanks (MBTs).

"The difference between the ship under construction, and _Teluk Bintuni_ , is that _this new ship has not been designed to carry main battle tanks_," said Tedjakusuma, adding that _the platform will carry the Indonesian Marines' (Korps Marinir, or KORMAR's) BMP-3F amphibious tanks instead_.

According to specifications provided by the company, the vessel features an overall length of 117 m, an overall breadth of 16.4 m, and a draught of 3 m. The platform is powered by two 3,285 kW engines and has a top speed of 16 kt, with a range of 6,000 n miles at 14 kt. _The vessel can carry up to 15 BMP-3F tanks, and a 10-tonne helicopter on its flight deck._

The LST can be _equipped with up to two 40 mm gun systems on the foredeck, and 12.7 mm machine gun positions at various locations throughout the vessel._

The platform is currently scheduled for delivery to the TNI-AL in the first quarter of 2018.

_http://www.janes.com/article/65314/...el-for-117-m-lst-on-order-for-indonesian-navy_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FallenPX

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 349593
> 
> 
> Badak FSV, 50 units initial order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILSV, 20 units initial order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 349608



I believe it's a courtesy to include the source of the images, don't you agree?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

FallenPX said:


> I believe it's a courtesy to include the source of the images, don't you agree?



Thanks, courtesy of FallenPX. Great works there.
For others, check his works here: _https://www.instagram.com/fallenpx/_


New Opportunities for PAL Indonesia and Garda Persada After Indo Defence Expo 2016

_State-owned shipbuilder PAL Indonesia joined hands with Malaysian shipbuilder Boustead Naval Shipyard and Indonesian battery technology supplier Garda Persada during the Indo Defence Expo and Forum 2016 at the Jakarta International Expo in Kemayoran on Wednesday (02/11). _






PAL president director Firman Arifin, Boustead Naval Shipyard executive deputy chairman Tan Sri Dato' Seri Ahmad Ramli Mohd Nor and Garda Persada president director Umi Kalsum signed a memorandum of understanding.

_PAL will design and produce ships at Boustead Naval Shipyard for the Malaysian Navy, which expressed interest in cooperating with the company after it saw the warships it built for the Philippines._ Firman hopes the process will begin this year.

"Based on our project with the Philippines, we managed to spend two years on the whole process of shipbuilding and testing. It will be pretty much the same in this project," Firman said.

According to Nor, the Malaysian government fully encourages international cooperation. Fajar Harry Sampurno of the Ministry of State-Owned Enterprises said the Indonesian government also fully supports the cooperation.

Malaysia and Indonesia also cooperated in the 1990s, when Indonesia bought CN-235 aircraft. However, that cooperation had stopped due to the 1997 financial crisis.

PAL and Garda Persada will initially cooperate on local projects. _Garda will supply batteries for PAL's ships, especially submarines. _If the trial is successful, PAL and Garda Persada will also work together on international projects.

Umi said _Garda will provide its latest battery technology – 500-kilogram batteries consisting of 480 cells that can last up to eight years._

Garda Persada is the first and only company in the country with expertise on batteries for the vehicles, aircraft, radios and ships used by the Indonesian Miliary (TNI).

According to Fajar, PAL and Garda's partnership is an example of the ongoing consolidation process in Indonesia's defense sector.

_http://jakartaglobe.id/business/new...donesia-garda-persada-indo-defence-expo-2016/_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

http://www.janes.com/article/65315/...s-interoperability-with-asia-pacific-partners

USN want to engage in more complex joint training program with TNI AL


----------



## FallenPX

pr1v4t33r said:


> Thanks, courtesy of FallenPX. Great works there.


Thank you mate. Much appreciated 
Didn't mean to be such an annoyance though. I hope you don't take it that way

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## NEKONEKO

So, dear sir are you the real dudes?
Can't wait to see your work here, pls share it here ( :


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesian Light Strike Vehicle will enter production in 2017*






Indonesia Light Strike Vehicle (ILSV) (photo : Henrakusumah)
Prime contractor PT Jala Berikat Nusantara Perkasa announced at Indo Defence 2016 in Jakarta this week that the Indonesian Light Strike Vehicle (ILSV) will enter production in 2017, with an initial order for 20 having been placed by an undisclosed customer.

That was reported by www.monch.com.

Based on a Toyota Land Cruiser 4×4 chassis fitted with an all-welded steel monocoque hull, the example on show in Jakarta has an enclosed body, a different version from that first revealed here two years ago. A two man crew and six dismounts can be transported at road speeds up to 100 km/h; gross vehicle weight is around 2,750kg and a 175hp engine is fitted. Firing ports, relevant vision devices and provision for a roof-mounted 7.62mm MG are accompanied by individual blast-attenuating seats for all occupants.

A two man crew and six dismounts can be transported at road speeds up to 100 km/h; gross vehicle weight is around 2,750kg and a 175hp engine is fitted. Firing ports, relevant vision devices and provision for a roof-mounted 7.62mm MG are accompanied by individual blast-attenuating seats for all occupants.

Firing ports, relevant vision devices and provision for a roof-mounted 7.62mm MG are accompanied by individual blast-attenuating seats for all occupants.

http://defence-blog.com/army/indonesian-light-strike-vehicle-will-enter-production-in-2017.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Turangga APC 4×4 armored vehicle from PT. Tugas Anda

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

Solomon2 said:


> *Muslim Mob of 150,000 Demands Death of Christian Governor in Jakarta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getty
> 
> by THOMAS D. WILLIAMS, PH.D.5 Nov 2016
> 
> A mob of 150,000 Muslim protesters took to the streets on Friday in Jakarta, Indonesia, calling for the death penalty for the capital’s Christian governor.
> 
> Clashes following the protest resulted in one death and another twelve people injured, according to Indonesian police.
> 
> Islamist groups denounced Gov. Basuki “Ahok” Tjahaja Purnama for “insulting Islam,” after the governor suggested that a Qur’an verse allegedly prohibiting Muslims from voting for non-Muslim leaders is a lie. During the march, demonstrators carried signs demanding that the official be put to death for blasphemy.
> 
> “Our message is clear: if he is not declared a suspect today, we won’t stop until this happens,” organizers said. “We have already planned a three-day movement. We urge all Muslims across Indonesia to rise up in their own region.”
> 
> The route of the march was secured by some 20,000 police and military personnel for fears it erupts into violence. Police stopped a mob from entering the housing complex where Gov. Purnama lives in northern Jakarta by firing tear gas into the crowd.
> 
> As a Christian and an ethnic Chinese, Mr. Purnama has two strikes against him in the world’s most Muslim country and hardline Islamic groups have protested his rule ever since he was elected in 2014.
> 
> 
> Friday’s rally was echoed by similar large demonstrations in multiple other cities, instigated by the radical Islam Defenders Front (FPI), a Muslim group that wishes to impose sharia law on Jakarta.
> 
> The larger Indonesian Ulema Council (MUI) agreed that the governor’s statement constitutes blasphemy and should be investigated by law enforcement officials, yet claimed they were not involved in organizing the protest.
> 
> Following the protest, Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo canceled a visit to Australia, scheduled from Sunday to Tuesday. The Foreign Affairs Ministry said the trip will be rescheduled because “current development has required the president to stay in Indonesia.”




A fine example how Western media always looks for ways to blame muslim and Islam. It's perfectly clear that the main goal is to put Ahok to justice and not to put him to death. All major muslim organizations urge order and calm. Many christians reach and reached high positions. Once the Chief of Armed Forces was a christian, there are multiple christian governors, majors and regents all across Indonesia, including in a muslim-dominated province in Kalimantan. There are also constantly christian ministers in the goverrnment and other high positions.

This news is laughable and way too narrow, despite the PhD status of the writer

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Caesar 155mm SPH in Natuna. Credit to Renanda Putra.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BMhCiHWhJjh/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gondes

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> A fine example how Western media always looks for ways to blame muslim and Islam. It's perfectly clear that the main goal is to put Ahok to justice and not to put him to death. All major muslim organizations urge order and calm. Many christians reach and reached high positions. Once the Chief of Armed Forces was a christian, there are multiple christian governors, majors and regents all across Indonesia, including in a muslim-dominated province in Kalimantan. There are also constantly christian ministers in the goverrnment and other high positions.
> 
> This news is laughable and way too narrow, despite the PhD status of the writer



PhD status is not a guarantee. See Marwah Daud Ibrahim... Anyway..let's not be too drag down into this issue in this thread...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Looking at the specs, Turangga APC looks pretty tough. Even better than Komodo and Anoa in some aspect. Like: V shaped hull, power to weight ratio, max speed and operational range. Unfortunatelly, we haven't heard any deal for this one at Indo Defence 2016.

It's understandable though. The armed forces and Police, even if they are interested, they would wait for the vehicle to mature, tested and proven in the field before they land any deal.

It took 5 years for SSE to develop P2 Commando & APC until they get their contract few days ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

IPCD M.A.L.E (_Medium Altitude Long Enduranca_) UAV





Tactical 240 UAV





Target Drone made by PT Indo Pacific Communication & Defence (IPCD)





Tactical UAV.

Image credit to Remigius S.H., Ery, and Fery Setiawan of angkasa.co.id






Gatling Gun Dillon M134D Mini Gun. Image credit to Ery.

Penerbad and Kostrad plans to use this gattling gun to strengthen their power. Sam Nugroho of Armetall Sistema Indonesia said that Kostrad order more than 100 of this gattling gun. This multibarrel automatic machine gun uses 7.62 mm NATO bullets with a capacity of 1,500 magasen among other things, 3,000 to 4,400 rounds. M134D is one of the weapons in the world that can not be underestimated. In the standard variant, Dillon Gatling Gun is able to throw a bullet as many as 3,000 shots per minute. This is equivalent to 50 shots per second and there were no weapons in the class which is equivalent to 7.62 mm M134D firepower.

http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/i...caran-tni-ad-dan-tni-al-di-indo-defence-2016/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

*13th Infantry Brigade, Strategic Reserve Command of TNI AD Tactical Exercise*
*Natuna Island, Kepulauan Riau Province, Indonesia*
Published on Nov 7, 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pr1v4t33r

skyhigh88 said:


> 13th Infantry Brigade, Strategic Reserve Command of TNI AD Tactical Exercise



Woah... the army's modernization effort start to take its shape.. and it looks pretty good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Astros II MLRS in Natuna. Credit to Renanda Putra.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BMiHw-kBR4-/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gondes

mandala said:


> Indonesian Army Astros II MLRS in Natuna. Credit to Renanda Putra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMiHw-kBR4-/



Cool..looks like in the snowy land haha


----------



## afiq0110

pr1v4t33r said:


> Woah... the army's modernization effort start to take its shape.. and it looks pretty good.



Hardware is getting better... Two thumbs up... 

How about the war doctrine ?... The war doctrine leads to battle tactics... Battle tactics usually end up in weapon system adjustment... Which weapon to be bought accordingly...

I am curious to hear an infantry man explaining difference between us infantry composition and our army infantry composition... I wonder, whom army are we reffering to ? British, Germany, US, Russia ?... What is the plus and minus between those... Which one is more adaptable to our condition...

Or might it be that we take a bit of this and that from those advance army... ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Talking about military doctrine, we can start from here:





_http://tni.mil.id/files/tridek.pdf_


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> Talking about military doctrine, we can start from here:
> 
> View attachment 350165
> 
> _http://tni.mil.id/files/tridek.pdf_





> 1) Menghancurkan Musuh di Wilayahnya.
> Kekuatan TNI sebagai andalan utama untuk
> mendapatkan kemenangan awal dengan meng-
> hancurkan sasaran terpilih atau potensi ke-
> mampuan perang musuh sebelum musuh ber-
> gerak menyerang Indonesia.



Saya kira selama ini kita gak punya kebijakan _preemptive... _Baguslah kalo ternyata ada...


----------



## mandala

11/03/2016
By VMSB

Rheinmetall Defence is currently carrying out a combat performance upgrade of the Leopard 2 A4 main battle tank on behalf of the Indonesian Army.

Two different versions of the tank are being delivered to Indonesia, the Leopard 2A4+ and Leopard 2 RI (Republic of Indonesia). The modernization programme includes a climate control system for Leopard 2A4+ and Leopard 2 RI vehicles, as well to add modular ballistic protection from IBD Deisenroth Engineering, all-electric turret drive, an auxiliary power unit, and installation of a reversing camera to Leopard 2 RI vehicles. The fleet also is receiving intercom system from EID.

In addition, Rheinmetall Defence is also enhancing the 120mm smoothbore gun in the Leopard 2A4 RI configuration with a programming kit that will enable it to fire the company’s new programmable DM11 multipurpose round.

Indonesia ordered 61 Leopard 2 RI and 42 Leopard 2A4+ battle tanks. All were Leopard 2A4s from German Army surplus. 42 upgraded Marder 1A3 infantry fighting vehicles four Büffel armoured recovery vehicles, three bridge-layers and three armoured engineering vehicles also were purchased from Germany.

https://defesaglobal.wordpress.com/2016/11/03/16431/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

*Balitbang Kemhan RI Order Wide Wing Drone Rajawali 720*

After successfully sending drones / UAVs fixed wing (Unmanned Aerial Vehicle) Rajawali 330 to the Army and received orders drone helicopter Rajawali 350 for the Agency Maritime Security (Bakamla) RI, a national private company PT Unity Dwi Persada (BDP) in Indo Defence 2016 figures show drone with wide wings, Rajawali Rajawali 720. in fact you could say 720 is a drone with a wingspan widest produced in the country.

When compared with the drone Wulung (wingspan of 6.34 meters) and LSU LAPAN-05 (5.5 meter wing span), then Rajawali 720 has the wing span of 7 meters wide. For comparison, the drone mainstay of Air Squadron 51, the Aerostar has a wide wingspan of 6.5 meters. Due to the massive figure, Rajawali 720 one of the icons in the military exhibition biennial 2-5 Novemver JIExpo 2016. As well as drone Eagles 330, 720 Eagle equipped landing gear, which means that the pattern of take off and landing require a runway like a conventional aircraft.

From the specifications, designed to meet the qualifications Rajawali 720 MALE (Medium Altitude Long Endurance), the manufacturer calls Rajawali 720 can fly for 24 hours, could even be increased to 30 hours. Unlike the design of drones in general, Rajawali 720 model front wing (canard), guarantees the best maneuvers can be more dynamic.

In terms of ability, Rajawali 720 with a maximum takeoff weight of 180 kg, can load a payload weighing 100 kg. Well, offal sensor capable of being carried is geo-referenced EO (Electro Optics) / IR (Infrared), Hyper-spectral and multi-spectral cameras, HD (High Definition) live video, tracking radar and Lidar (Light Detection and Ranging). For the payload, the PT BDP forward the concept of customization as per client requirements.

Although not mentioned in detail, drone Rajawali 720 according to the specifications adopt this type of propeller engines with EFI (Electronic Fuel Injection). As an option, the fuel is gasoline, JP-5 or JP-8. Talk about speed, Rajawali 720 has a maximum speed of 212.9 km per hour and a cruising speed of 135 km per hour. In theory it is necessary to operate the drone runway with a length of 200 meters.

Regarding the control system is no different Rajawali 720 drone models in general, but the PT BDP says that there are additional advanced technology triple redundant flight control, which mengsingergikan unique management unit and communication system. The communication from the GCS (Ground Control Station) adopt a multi-channel communication link over the radio, cellular and satellite automatics secures designed to address a variety of operating conditions, including peneraran encryption system.

From the narrative PT BDP, stated the Research and Development (Research and Development) Ministry of Defence (Ministry of Defense) RI has ordered the Rajawali unit 720. When viewed in Indo Defence 2016, Rajawali 720 is still a prototype and is scheduled for first flight later this year.

http://www.indomiliter.com/balitbang-kemhan-ri-pesan-drone-sayap-lebar-rajawali-720/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_http://angkasa.co.id/info/aw139-basarnas-paling-canggih-yuk-kita-intip-dalamnya-2/_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT. PAL SSV model

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyhigh88

pr1v4t33r said:


> _http://angkasa.co.id/info/aw139-basarnas-paling-canggih-yuk-kita-intip-dalamnya-2/_



Nah kan sudah dirakit di pondok cabe.. jadi ni barang AW udah halal dong buat TNI?


----------



## Zarvan

*NORINCO proposes Sky Dragon surface-to-air missile system for the Indonesia*






China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) is offering a Sky Dragon medium-range surface-to-air missile system for the Indonesian Air Force. That was reported by www.defenseworld.net.

Indonesian Air Force has completed field evaluation of NORINCO’s Sky Dragon 50 medium-range air defense system, which the service is likely to buy from the Chinese firm. The NORINCO has recently submitted a proposal to supply the Sky Dragon to the Indonesian Air Force. 

The Sky Dragon 50 also called GAS2 is a Medium-Range Surface-to-Air Defense missile system designed and manufactured by the Chinese Defense Company NORINCO (China North Industries Corporation).

The Sky Dragon 50 is the latest generation of air defence missile system developed by Norinco which has a maximum firing range of 50 km. According the Chinese military magazine Kanwa, the Chinese Defense Company NORINCO has exported its new medium-range surface-to-air defense missile system to Rwanda. This country is the first foreign customer for the Sky Dragon 50.

http://defence-blog.com/army/norinc...sile-system-for-the-indonesian-air-force.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

skyhigh88 said:


> Nah kan sudah dirakit di pondok cabe.. jadi ni barang AW udah halal dong buat TNI?



Sebenernya sih ok2 aja klo AU mau ambil AW 101. Cuma yang masih mengganjal itu harganya, sempat dikabarkan sampe $55 million USD itu gimana ceritanya... smell fishy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

pr1v4t33r said:


> Sebenernya sih ok2 aja klo AU mau ambil AW 101. Cuma yang masih mengganjal itu harganya, sempat dikabarkan sampe $55 million USD itu gimana ceritanya... smell fishy



Iya transaksinya memang harus diaudit lagi tuh.. dan ttp ada yg ngomong macam "ada heli karya anak bangsa tp knp ambil yg impor" preettttt


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

pr1v4t33r said:


> Sebenernya sih ok2 aja klo AU mau ambil AW 101. Cuma yang masih mengganjal itu harganya, sempat dikabarkan sampe $55 million USD itu gimana ceritanya... smell fishy



Wow...roughly similar to a single Su-30MK2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

skyhigh88 said:


> heli karya anak bangsa tp knp ambil yg impor" preettttt



Fitting out EC725 aja hampir 2 tahun. Udah dikirim Airbus dari 2014, sampe sekarang belum kelar2.



Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Wow...roughly similar to a single Su-30MK2


Nah, itu dia. Di brosur kan bisa dicek sekitar 20 an juta. Harga 55 itukan harga markup India yang akhirnya rame dan dibatalin, padahal helinya udah jadi. Nah ini kenapa patokannya pake harga tipu-tipu.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

https://tni-au.mil.id/berita/kedatangan-herky-1335-perkuat-operasional-skd-32

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## initial_d

pr1v4t33r said:


> Nah, itu dia. Di brosur kan bisa dicek sekitar 20 an juta. Harga 55 itukan harga markup India yang akhirnya rame dan dibatalin, padahal helinya udah jadi. Nah ini kenapa patokannya pake harga bodong.


Thats the irony of purchasing weapons system in indonesia, always be a mark up and corruption object of some high ranking officials, how can we be strong if our own general and officials betrayed us like this


----------



## mandala

Visit of the Royal Australian Army to the Indonesian Army Kostrad 1st Cavalry Battalion base. Credit to Yonkav 1 Kostrad.











https://www.instagram.com/yonkav_1_kostrad/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

New KAPA (Kendaraan Amfibi Pengangkut Artilery) proposed by PT Republik Defensindo (all photos : Defense Studies)
http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2016/11/pt-republik-defensindo-offers-new-kapa.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nametag

pr1v4t33r said:


> Sebenernya sih ok2 aja klo AU mau ambil AW 101. Cuma yang masih mengganjal itu harganya, sempat dikabarkan sampe $55 million USD itu gimana ceritanya... smell fishy



Agree, not to mention the c-27 spartan.there is something wrong.in angkasa article they even compare aw 139 with bell 412 and dauphin. The article itself are quite bias and it seems sponsored. I do agree there are problem with our aerospace industries.

Tapi kenapa langsung nunjuk barang itali sbg penggantinya.


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesian air force uses Leonardo ISR sensor*







_Leonardo-Finmeccanica’s SAGE Electronic Support Measures system has entered service on the Indonesian air force CN-235 maritime patrol aircraft. Photo courtesy Leonardo_



JAKARTA, Nov. 7 (UPI) -- A digital aircraft sensor for aircraft for intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance missions has entered service with the Indonesian air force.

The SAGE electronic support measure by Leonardo-Finmeccanica is carried on a modified CN-235 maritime patrol aircraft.

Leonardo said the modification program led by PT Dirgantara Indonesia and U.S. company Integrated Surveillance and Defense.

The SAGE sensor system can identify the location of radio frequency emitters -- such as surface-to-air missile fire-control radars -- from a single aircraft, enhancing situational awareness.

The first CN-235 was modified in 2016, with SAGE being installed and integrated with the aircraft's tactical mission system. Airborne flight testing then took place during the summer.

Leonardo is working closely with ISD and PTDI to deliver this capability to the Indonesian air force and said it is looking forward to future business opportunities with the two companies.

SAGE is currently be used by South Korean maritime helicopters and is scheduled to enter service on Brazil next year.

http://www.upi.com/Business_News/Se...onardo-ISR-sensor/8681478524441/?spt=slh&or=2


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> https://tni-au.mil.id/berita/kedatangan-herky-1335-perkuat-operasional-skd-32
> 
> View attachment 350186
> View attachment 350187
> View attachment 350188



Parts of the 9 Hercs we get from Oz


----------



## aderessag

Natuna Exercise 2016.

Sorry for bad quality video. Dari channel TNI sendiri Kualitas videonya mentok 360p.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FallenPX

nametag said:


> Agree, not to mention the c-27 spartan.there is something wrong.in angkasa article they even compare aw 139 with bell 412 and dauphin. The article itself are quite bias and it seems sponsored. I do agree there are problem with our aerospace industries.
> 
> Tapi kenapa langsung nunjuk barang itali sbg penggantinya.



About the Spartan, well, let's just say that it's unlikely going to happen. And it's not because it'll be rejected by the DPR.


----------



## Nike

From various sources, the ori pictures is not mine so credit belonging to the owner. 

Indonesian Students Militia units, they are basically infantry units organized into batallion level in one region, usually several campusses made up one batallion and the larger ones can get a whole batallion level just in one campusses. This is voluntary based units, so no compulsory ones. The history of Indonesian Student Militia units can be traced back into Indonesian war of Independent, many student militia joining Indonesia military campaign including war against DI/TII, Timor invansion, border war in Borneo (confrontation against Malaysia), campaign against communists militia in 65 and other. 










Diksar Yudha







Preps before stelling and positioning training





Stelling in tea plantation

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT Pindad expands international partnerships
_Indonesian state-owned firm PT Pindad has expanded collaborative ties with Germany's Rheinmetall, India's Tata Motors, and Sweden's Saab._






The industrial links are framed by agreements signed at the Indo Defence 2016 exhibition in Jakarta, which concluded on 6 November.

An official from PT Pindad confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ that the industrial alliances are indicative of the company's efforts to "grow our capabilities".

He added, "The government is supporting Indonesian companies and the most important strategy is co-operation with foreign companies. We are in discussions with many companies."

The official confirmed that PT Pindad's memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Rheinmetall is centred on the joint production of small- to large-calibre ammunition for both the Indonesian defence market and export customers.

_http://www.janes.com/article/65352/pt-pindad-expands-international-partnerships_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BAKAMLA sent 3 units patrol boats to find victims of sinking ship accident in Batam





_http://bakamla.go.id/home/artikel_lengkap/3015/7d905b508b7b018525615f96da482baf _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Bugs

pr1v4t33r said:


> Sebenernya sih ok2 aja klo AU mau ambil AW 101. Cuma yang masih mengganjal itu harganya, sempat dikabarkan sampe $55 million USD itu gimana ceritanya... smell fishy





initial_d said:


> Thats the irony of purchasing weapons system in indonesia, always be a mark up and corruption object of some high ranking officials, how can we be strong if our own general and officials betrayed us like this



Mudah2xan di markup bukan untuk dikorup. Tapi untuk menambah bujet di proposal anggaran nanti. Misalnya, kalo minta dua heli nanti ditanya kenapa banyak banget? Satu aja. Jadi diakalin mintanya satu heli harga 55juta, nanti tawar2x jadi 40juta. Nah nanti kalo duitnya turun belinya dua heli. Lebih gampang minta izin beli satu daripada beli dua. Mudah2xan 

_I was commenting that the markup prices are not necessarily to be corrupted. Marking up prices may be just a way to get around the budget bureaucracy. It's easier to get permission to buy one than buying two._


----------



## GraveDigger388

Whoaa guys.... Another kidnapping in Sabah? Anyone?



Svantana said:


> New KAPA (Kendaraan Amfibi Pengangkut Artilery) proposed by PT Republik Defensindo (all photos : Defense Studies)
> http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2016/11/pt-republik-defensindo-offers-new-kapa.html



Any news about further planning? Prototype? Or any official order yet?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Star Bugs said:


> Mudah2xan di markup bukan untuk dikorup. Tapi untuk menambah bujet di proposal anggaran nanti. Misalnya, kalo minta dua heli nanti ditanya kenapa banyak banget? Satu aja. Jadi diakalin mintanya satu heli harga 55juta, nanti tawar2x jadi 40juta. Nah nanti kalo duitnya turun belinya dua heli. Lebih gampang minta izin beli satu daripada beli dua. Mudah2xan



Unfortunatelly, that's not how government manage their procurement budget. Moreover, letter from the airforce to MOD for the procurement of 1 unit AW-101 valued 55 million USD, had circulated sometimes ago. So, their dubious intention was clear for everyone to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

madokafc said:


> From various sources, the ori pictures is not mine so credit belonging to the owner.
> 
> Indonesian Students Militia units, they are basically infantry units organized into batallion level in one region, usually several campusses made up one batallion and the larger ones can get a whole batallion level just in one campusses. This is voluntary based units, so no compulsory ones. The history of Indonesian Student Militia units can be traced back into Indonesian war of Independent, many student militia joining Indonesia military campaign including war against DI/TII, Timor invansion, border war in Borneo (confrontation against Malaysia), campaign against communists militia in 65 and other.


imho saying it a student militia is slightly misleading..
menwa is a form of a military reserve. the name itself is "resimen mahasiswa". which would translate better to "scholar regiment".
i'm pretty sure theres a difference between a military reserve and a militia.

https://id.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resimen_mahasiswa


----------



## Star Bugs

mandala said:


> Visit of the Royal Australian Army to the Indonesian Army Kostrad 1st Cavalry Battalion base. Credit to Yonkav 1 Kostrad.



*FOTO LANGKA*
Ente2x perhatiin nggak? Tiap kali ada tentara buhle berhadapan sama tentara kita, mereka biasanya bertollakpinggang. Silakan perhatiin foto2x postingan sebelum2xnya.Tolakpinggang ini adalah bhs tubuh orang sana yang artinya: gua lebih superior dari loe. Biasanya thd bangsa Asia ( kecuali Jepang, Korsel, dan RRC.), dan Afrika.

Foto diatas langka karna kayaknya baru kali ini saya liat ada tentara kita yang berbalas tolakpinggang. Menurut anda bhs tubuh ini perlu disosialisasikan nggak kpd tentara kita kalo berhadapan sama tentara sana?

Bhs tubuh ini berlaku bukan hanya di militer tapi juga di kehidpn sehari2x.

_I was commenting on how body language is essential when foreign parties have some degree of challenges in communicating with each other. I wonder if there is a universal military body language in this world._


----------



## Mugwop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

kaka404 said:


> imho saying it a student militia is slightly misleading..
> menwa is a form of a military reserve. the name itself is "resimen mahasiswa". which would translate better to "scholar regiment".
> i'm pretty sure theres a difference between a military reserve and a militia.
> 
> https://id.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resimen_mahasiswa



The militia according to Oxford dictionary, is army or other fighting units comprised of non professional fighter or combatant units. Usually they were citizen or other state subjects. They were can be called upon by State to enter combat situation, and opposed with professional soldiers or full time regular units, militia usually had their daily life as civillian. 

Well i am use student terms for mahasiswa is according to the British term for who enrolled in University is called student...

So my translation for regiment mahasiswa into Student militia is not without basic....


----------



## monitor

http://defence-blog.com/army/norinc...sile-system-for-the-indonesian-air-force.html

*NORINCO proposes Sky Dragon surface-to-air missile system for the Indonesia*
Nov 8, 2016
China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) is offering a Sky Dragon medium-range surface-to-air missile system for the Indonesian Air Force. That was reported by www.defenseworld.net. Indonesian Air Force has completed field...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

madokafc said:


> The militia according to Oxford dictionary,* is army or other fighting units comprised of non professional fighter or combatant units. Usually they were citizen or other state subjects.* They were can be called upon by State to enter combat situation, and opposed with professional soldiers or full time regular units, militia usually had their daily life as civillian.
> 
> Well i am use student terms for mahasiswa is according to the British term for who enrolled in University is called student...
> 
> So my translation for regiment mahasiswa into Student militia is not without basic....



and thats where the difference between a reserve and a militia lies.. a military reserve receive a similar training with active duty training. and after several basic or advance training they return to their civilian lives only to spend few days per week/month to maintain their skill. they are military organization.

militia is form usually during emergency, and receive their training only at that time

menwa is a military reserve. they receive those trainings, they are a military organisation... they're not a militia. hence why i said that saying that menwa is a militia is misleading.
imho you can call them a student military reserve unit, or scholar military reserve unit, or simply by translating their name directly to scholar/student regiment which is more fitting than calling them student militia unit.


----------



## samudro_JOY

*(PKR)-2 KRI I GUSTI NGURAH RAI-332 -8/11*

*




*

*



*

tirto(ttk)id/produksi-kapal-perang-pt-pal-b3dx

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## caksakerah

Based on a neighbor defense blog, the newly-contract-signed of Philippine frigate will have better radar compare to our PKRs.
(Unfortunately im not allowed to attach a link yet).

Very curious why do we chose a 'tanggung' spec ya?

It feels like hit by a storm in a daylight...


----------



## Solomon2

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> A fine example how Western media always looks for ways to blame muslim and Islam. It's perfectly clear that the main goal is to put Ahok to justice and not to put him to death.


Would you please provide a link to what you consider a better English-language newspaper story discussing this? Thanks.


----------



## rondo.royal2

@caksakerah 
Mau sebagus apapun radarnya ,kalo negaranya ga punya tactical datalink (TDL) juga percuma , radarnya cuma sebatas horizon radar ,tergantung tinggi radar dan tinggi target , rumusnya bisa dicari sendiri radar horizon range (RHR) .kalo tinggi radar 15 m ,targetnya 15m jangkauan radarnya 32km ..pdhal fregat biasanya ashm jangkauannya lebih 50km ..jadinya gagal kena target. Untuk mengetahui koordinat target kan radar fregat itu sendiri kmdian diolah di CMS dikirim di ashm ,diluncurkan .. Saat fase midcourse gps nya menghitung jarak peluncuran dan targetnya biar ga tersesat,fase terminal radar homingnya nyala buat update posisi target.
kebanyakan radar kapal perang pake L,S,C,X BAND coz transfer datalink ke SAM nya lebih cepat dari pada VHF band.. dan gelombangnya lurus ga memantul ke atmosfer bumi ,sudah dibuktikan buat tv parabola ,satelit GPS,TDL, satelit SAR . Beda dg VHF band yg memantul atmosfer ..cocoknya buat radar peringatan dini .. Kek jindalee ,radar pasif.

@caksakerah 
Mau sebagus apapun radarnya ,kalo negaranya ga punya tactical datalink (TDL) juga percuma , radarnya cuma sebatas horizon radar ,tergantung tinggi radar dan tinggi target , rumusnya bisa dicari sendiri radar horizon range (RHR) .kalo tinggi radar 15 m ,targetnya 15m jangkauan radarnya 32km ..pdhal fregat biasanya ashm jangkauannya lebih 50km ..jadinya gagal kena target. Untuk mengetahui koordinat target kan radar fregat itu sendiri kmdian diolah di CMS dikirim di ashm ,diluncurkan .. Saat fase midcourse gps nya menghitung jarak peluncuran dan targetnya biar ga tersesat,fase terminal radar homingnya nyala buat update posisi target.
kebanyakan radar kapal perang pake L,S,C,X BAND coz transfer datalink ke SAM nya lebih cepat dari pada VHF band.. dan gelombangnya lurus ga memantul ke atmosfer bumi ,sudah dibuktikan buat tv parabola ,satelit GPS,TDL, satelit SAR . Beda dg VHF band yg memantul atmosfer ..cocoknya buat radar peringatan dini .. Kek jindalee ,radar pasif.


----------



## Nike

Solomon2 said:


> Would you please provide a link to what you consider a better English-language newspaper story discussing this? Thanks.



A which one will fit your narrative story huh?

Much media had their own sides of story, in which to serves their own agendas. I had read and seen many medias served news with biases author who got their screwed POV while writing an articles in popular mass media. You can see the differences in tones between what SMH, reuters, Al jazeera, BBC and among other.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

Svantana said:


> New KAPA (Kendaraan Amfibi Pengangkut Artilery) proposed by PT Republik Defensindo (all photos : Defense Studies)
> http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2016/11/pt-republik-defensindo-offers-new-kapa.html



Never expect that local design KAPA will look so cool like this.
















Image credit to Altair and defense-studies.

*New Indonesian Amphibian*

Manufacturer of Jakarta presented on IndoDefence model under development for several years tracked amphibious Kapa RD Mk I. The vehicle is created with the aim of indigenous armed forces, including first of all the branches of the Indonesian Marine Corps (Korps Marinir). The car will be used primarily to transport troops and supplies from ships to shore during the landing operations and occupation of enemy beaches, as well as support troops defending the occupied outpost.

PT Republik Defensindo is now preparing for the construction of two prototypes Kapa RD Mk I, which will be used for field tests. Trials will begin in 2017 and will be conducted on land provided by the Korps Marinir. In 2018 the Ministry of Defence should be ordered the first batch of 14 cars. Deliveries are to be completed in 2019.

In the future Korps Marinir can order another amphibious Kapa RD Mk I. The decision will depend primarily on the resources of the investment budget of the Ministry of defense, as well as the operating experience of the first batch of cars.

Another user Kapa RD Mk I may be Indonesian emergency services. PT Republik Defensindo assumes that the authorities of each of the 34 provinces into which administratively is divided into Indonesia, they order at least 2 amphibians. Vehicles in the civil version will be used in search and rescue operations, as well as to evacuate the wounded and disaster relief.

The max weight of amphibian Kapa RD Mk I will be 25 t. The vehicles will be powered by a 6-cylinder diesel engines Iveco L6 power of 590 hp. They grow 70-75 km / h on land or in water 7-8. They will be able to take on board less than 50 soldiers without additional equipment. The manufacturer assumes the assembly of diverse weapons, from 7.62-mm km after more than 100-mm artillery sets. Reinstate cars but will greatly reduce the transport capacity.

http://www.altair.com.pl/news/view?news_id=20776
http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2016/11/pt-republik-defensindo-offers-new-kapa.html




Excalibur Army Offer 8x8 Pandur II Amphibious to Indonesian Army and Navy Marines





Image credit to dmitry s hulgin





Image credit to Czech Army





Image credit to Chosun

http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/search?updated-max=2016-11-07T21:03:00+07:00&max-results=7

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MacanJawa

caksakerah said:


> Based on a neighbor defense blog, the newly-contract-signed of Philippine frigate will have better radar compare to our PKRs.
> (Unfortunately im not allowed to attach a link yet).
> 
> Very curious why do we chose a 'tanggung' spec ya?
> 
> It feels like hit by a storm in a daylight...



relax pkr is not ultimate card, high chance we order new real frigate iver from denmark

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1250388928340120





Gatling Gun M134D Minigun of Dillon Aero in live exercise. Video source angkasa.co.id.



MacanJawa said:


> relax pkr is not ultimate card, high chance we order new real frigate iver from denmark



Hope the true card will come true soon...I think we dont have to feel inferior to Phillipine, we can make the PKR by our shipyard, and maybe Iver will be built home cause the Danish shipyard that make it have been closed. Be patient and stick to the good planning is better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

Why in the hell do we always compare, and have to feel inferior/superior to other countries in this ASEAN neighborhood? Aren't we supposed to work together?

Gosh..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kaka404

caksakerah said:


> Based on a neighbor defense blog, the newly-contract-signed of Philippine frigate will have better radar compare to our PKRs.
> (Unfortunately im not allowed to attach a link yet).
> 
> Very curious why do we chose a 'tanggung' spec ya?
> 
> It feels like hit by a storm in a daylight...


how do you compare the two radar?
and why do you say that the spec is half-hearted?


----------



## faries

Rocket pod 70 mm from Dislitbang AU. Credit to tonnyc.





Target drone from Dislitbang TNI AU. Credit to tonnyc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## afiq0110

Madam and sir, mind if I take a moment of your time...

Question 1... We received a few assault amphibiuos vehicle from korea, and a local company had made a prototype of locally design one based on that vehicle.. Any news about the prototype ?... 

Question 2... I once saw the blueprint of the AAV, online... Did we really received the blueprint, or it was just a hoax ?... If we did receive it, are we intending to built upon the design ?

Question 3... The army also researched and made an early prototype of gatling gun, any news about it also ?

It make me sad when our local reseacher, or enterpreneur dont have the right push to go forward and expand their vision... Hoping to hear good news from you guys... Thank you...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MacanJawa said:


> relax pkr is not ultimate card, high chance we order new real frigate iver from denmark



Before we move to iver, it's quite intriguing if we can persue SIGMA 11514 design for the next 2 PKR project in 2017/2018. it's basically the same ship, with bigger space for more weapons and bigger engine. I don't think DAMEN will charge us even a penny for that design, since it is more or less the same PKR design that we already mastered. They will be quite happy by just getting another contract imo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Aside from the mini sub design developed by BPPT and Palindo marine, there is another midget sub design that was displayed at Indo Defence 2016. Celebes Sub. The design is quite unique, by combining rather conventional submarine design for the bottom part and surface vessel kinda looking design at the top.














And judging by its name, here's the potential deployment area for this sub


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## CountStrike

Rabu, 09 November 2016, 16:36 WIB
*PTDI dan KAI Kerja Sama Buat Pesawat tanpa Awak Modern*
Red: Dwi Murdaningsih






Boot PTDI di penyelenggaraan Indo Defence, Aerospace, Helicopter and Marine 2016 Expo & Forum.

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) melakukan penandatanganan Nota Kesepahaman untuk Implementasi _Strategic Cooperation Agreement_ (SCA) dengan Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI), Ltd. PTDI nantinya akan menjadi perusahaan resmi yang ditunjuk oleh KAI untuk melakukan dukungan pemeliharaan, perbaikan dan _overhaul_ termasuk sustainability, modifikasi dan _upgrading_ untuk pesawat tempur T50i Golden Eagle dan pesawat latih militer KT1B.

SCA ditandatangani oleh Direktur Niaga dan Restrukturisasi PTDI, Budiman Saleh bersama Senior Executive Vice President & General Manager Research & Development Group Division, Jang Sung Sub dan disaksikan langsung Menteri Pertahanan RI, Ryamizard Ryacudu, Direktur Utama PTDI, Budi Santoso, CEO KAI, Ha Sung Yong bersama Duta Besar Korea Selatan untuk Indonesia, Cho Tai Young.

PTDI dan KAI juga akan melakukan pengembangan bersama untuk pesawat terbang tanpa awak (Unmanned Aerial Vehicle/UAV), dengan konsep pembelajaran dan desain, termasuk nantinya akan dilakukan survey untuk melihat kebutuhan pengguna dan analisa resiko. Diharapkan kerja sama ini akan dapat menghasilkan pesawat tanpa awak generasi selanjutnya yang lebih modern dan dibutuhkan pasar.

Sebelumnya, PTDI telah berhasil membuat Pesawat Terbang Tanpa Awak (PTTA) Wulung yang dikembangkan bersama dengan BPPT, dan Balitbang Kemhan RI dan telah berhasil mendapatkan sertifikat tipe (Type Certificate) dari Indonesian Military Airworthiness Authority (IMAA) Kementerian Pertahanan RI. Dengan didapatkannya Type Certificate PTTA Wulung dari IMAA, PTTA Wulung telah memenuhi regulasi dan siap untuk diproduksi secara massal.

Dalam kerja sama di bidang pemasaran, akan dibentuk komite untuk mempelajari dan menganalisa pasar potensial seluruh produk yang dihasilkan PTDI dan KAI dan akan ditetapkan strategi dari masing-masing produk untuk dapat memenangkan persaingan di pasar alutsista dalam negeri dan luar negeri. Kerja sama jangka panjang ini nantinya akan menghasilkan sinergi dan integrasi marketing dan komersial serta berkembang ke kerja sama untuk ekspor pesawat tempur KFX/IFX.

Kedua Pihak setuju untuk melakukan kerja sama pemasaran CN235 dan KUH-1 di Indonesian dan Korea Selatan serta untuk mengembangkan potensi pasar bersama-sama. Saat ini, Indonesia mengoperasikan lebih dari 200 unit helikopter militer dan para-public, sehingga diperkirakan adanya permintaan besar pergantian unit karena penuaan usia armada yang sudah ada. Selanjutnya, pengenalan masing-masing produk di kedua Negara diharapkan akan menjadi unggulan dalam pengembangan pasar di kawanan asia tenggara.

Setelah penandatanganan Implementasi Strategic Cooperation Agreement (SCA) diharapkan seluruh program dan kegiatan terkait dengan pembangunan dan penguasaan teknologi pesawat tempur dapat diselesaikan dengan lancar dan tepat waktu. Keberlanjutan program pesawat tempur KFX/IFX akan dilaksanakan secara simultan sejalan dengan pelaksanaan fase Engineering and Manufacturing Development (EMD).

Program KFX/IFX fase Engineering and Manufacturing Development (EMD) merupakan program 10 tahun dimulai dari tahun 2016 sampai dengan tahun 2026. Saat ini PTDI telah mengirimkan sebanyak 70 orang engineer baik yang senior maupun yunior yang dikirimkan ke Korea Selatan, dan jumlah ini akan meningkat setiap tahunnya serta akan mencapai puncaknya di tahun 2022 dimana akan ada hampir 200 engineer yang dikirimkan ke Korea Selatan.

"Kami akan kirim 200 sampai 300 orang ke Korea," kata Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero), Budi Santoso, melalui siaran pers.

Ditargetkan di tahun 2021 pesawat tempur KFX/IFX bisa diperkenalkan ke publik, kemudian membuat prototype ke-5 yang diproduksi di PTDI di tahun 2022. Setelah itu akan dikirimkan ke Korea Selatan untuk disempurnakan dan akan dikirimkan kembali ke Indonesia sebagai flying test bed untuk pengembangan dan wahana pembelajaran generasi muda PTDI. Dan diharapkan pesawat tempur KFX/IFX bisa mendapatkan Type Certificate di tahun 2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian company resumes work on delayed LSTs for navy

_Indonesian shipbuilder PT Dok & Perkapalan Kodja Bahari (PT DKB) has resumed work on two landing ship tank (LST) vessels for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL)._






The vessels, with pennant number 518 and 519, were originally scheduled to be delivered in October 2014. However, only one vessel has been launched so far, a company official confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ at the Indo Defence 2016 exhibition in Jakarta.





"There were some financial challenges related to the contract in the earlier stages that were beyond our control, and work was temporarily halted," said an official who introduced himself as Eddy at PT DKB's exhibition space at Indo Defence on 4 November.

_http://www.janes.com/article/65376/indonesian-company-resumes-work-on-delayed-lsts-for-navy_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

From Formil Kaskus Photography Contest 2016





Image credit to _ankz99




_
Image credit to_ skyshieldstwo














_
Image credit to _zr0















_
Image credit to _Ezio_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## faries

*Gamma Safe: Sophisticated buoy for SAR Mission And Silent Infiltration*

Based on its function, to support military missions, Gama Safe is designed as a tool amphibious landing forces, such as from a ship in the sea towards the coast or inland quickly and quietly. For driving on the surface, this sophisticated buoys are controlled remotely by a signal range of up to 2 km. As a source of energy supply, Gama Safe equipped with Lithium Polymer batteries that can be recharged (recharge). The process of the rechargeable battery ranges from 1 hour until the power is fully charged.

At the end of the Safe Gama side there are two motor-driven propeller underwater with the power of 24-volt 5 ampere. In the specification, Gama Safe with a payload of 100 kg could drive up to a maximum speed of 35 km per hour, and endurance for 1 hour. Recognizing its role to assist the movement of troops towards the beach, Gama Safe is designed capable of fighting waves as high as three meters.

Specifications Gama Safe
- Weight: 15 kg
- Dimensions: 98 x 75 x 32 cm
- Speed: 25 km per hour
- Payload: 100 kg
- The distance (range): 2 km
- Endurance: 1 hour

http://www.indomiliter.com/gama-safe-pelampung-canggih-untuk-misi-sar-dan-infiltrasi-senyap/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesia develops amphibious tracked transport vehicle for the Marine Corps*






Kapa RD Mk I. Photo by Defense Studies
*PT Republik Defensindo is developing a new amphibious tracked transport vehicle for the Indonesian Marine Corps. That was reported by www.altair.com.pl.*

The Ministry of Defence of the Republic of Indonesia is seeking to procure a modern amphibious vehicle to replace the Soviet K-61 amphibious cargo vehicle.

PT Republik Defensindo is now preparing for the construction of two prototypes Kapa RD Mk I, which will be used for field tests. Trials will begin in 2017 and will be conducted on land provided by the Marine Corps. In 2018 the Ministry of Defence should be ordered the first batch of 14 cars. Deliveries are to be completed in 2019.

The max weight of amphibian Kapa RD Mk I will be 25 t. The vehicles will be powered by a 6-cylinder diesel engines Iveco L6 power of 590 hp. They grow 70-75 km / h on land or in water 7-8. They will be able to take on board less than 50 soldiers without additional equipment. The manufacturer assumes the assembly of diverse weapons, from 7.62-mm km after more than 100-mm artillery sets. Reinstate cars but will greatly reduce the transport capacity.




Kapa RD Mk I. Photo by Defense Studies



Kapa RD Mk I. Photo by Defense Studies



Kapa RD Mk I. Photo by Defense Studies

http://defence-blog.com/army/indone...d-transport-vehicle-for-the-marine-corps.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## faries

*Navy Will Book M134D Gatling Gun In Bulk*





Head of Research and Development Department of the Navy First Admiral TNI Arief infallible. Image source: JR Nugrono

Its presence in the military world stage as an actor is arguably not a newcomer. Gatling gun made by manufacturers of weapons from the United States, Dillon Aero is already quite a lot of experience in the forefront of the battle going on in the world. Navy (Navy) was intended to bring most new multilaras rifles from the US, M134D in large numbers to strengthen its forces.

"Earlier we had seen the presentation, we see the video. Installed in the boat, in ground vehicles and to be installed in the helicopter also nice to support infantry troop movement. I think is very fitting, only the policy above, we're joined in, "said Head of Research and Development of the Navy (Dislitbangal) Admiral TNI Arief infallible to Angkasa after getting exposure and demonstration test firing Gatling Gun M134D at the firing range Brigif 2 Marines, Cilandak, South Jakarta, Wednesday (09/11/2016).

He said that the recommendation to purchase the weapon is not at his level. It only gave a report that the weapon is compatible for anything. He asserted that it had no right to give recommendations. Because according to all policies to procure weapons found on the Chief of Naval Staff (Navy Chief).

But he said bahwasannya if the Navy is interested in purchasing M134D supplied by PT Armetall Sistema Indonesia and PT Indo Teknika Matra, is likely to be very much the number of weapons to be carried off by the Navy.

"I think it very much, if indeed it was so, because our needs are many. There were two Marines, west and east; there are some brigade; No infantry later how we could count. It was only for the Navy, was in the Marines, "said Arief.

He further said, not to mention to patrol its coast, an awful lot. The beach patrol in Lantamal-Lantamal very banyak.Mungkin also to Puspenerbal who need to use. So it could land, sea and air, for a small patrol.

"For a partial amount needed, sorry, because it must first calculate. This is connected with the tactics that will be developed. That is not our realm, it ranahnya troops, he tactically what it wants to develop, use this to how the team or anything, now it's part of the tactics used, "he concluded.

http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/tni-al-akan-pesan-gatling-gun-m134d-dalam-jumlah-besar/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rondo.royal2

ayo diambil berita menggembirakan dari website pustekroket lapan , bahwa RKX200TJ (roket kendali 200 mm turbo jet) mampu terbang diatas awan ,jangkauannya 39 km ,melebihi target awal 20km .

post gw ,ga bisa bawa link ,gambar .. Kampret .. ohya kalo bisa ditranslate ke english sekalian .. Biar kawasan tahu ,iniloh indonesia ada cikal bakal AshM ,walaupun di artikelnya mengatakan memiliki potensi sebagai alat pemantau cuaca ,pemantau lalulintas laut tapi di infografisnya disitus pustekroket lapan sebagai tahapan mid-range rudal seperti exocet ,C705 .. Dimulai dari 200mm turbojet gaya dorong 18kg nanti. sampai yg lebih guede

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## afiq0110

rondo.royal2 said:


> ayo diambil berita menggembirakan dari website pustekroket lapan , bahwa RKX200TJ (roket kendali 200 mm turbo jet) mampu terbang diatas awan ,jangkauannya 39 km ,melebihi target awal 20km .
> 
> post gw ,ga bisa bawa link ,gambar .. Kampret .. ohya kalo bisa ditranslate ke english sekalian .. Biar kawasan tahu ,iniloh indonesia ada cikal bakal AshM ,walaupun di artikelnya mengatakan memiliki potensi sebagai alat pemantau cuaca ,pemantau lalulintas laut tapi di infografisnya disitus pustekroket lapan sebagai tahapan mid-range rudal seperti exocet ,C705 .. Dimulai dari 200mm turbojet gaya dorong 18kg nanti. sampai yg lebih guede



Thank you mas bro...


----------



## faries

For @rondo.royal2





















*RX200TJ Flight Test 2 (Pierce Cloud To Reach The Sun)*

In Pandanwangi 5 November 2016, LAPAN Pustekroket managed to make a new record. As part of a major program of research and development guided missile, Pustekroket must undergo one important phase in the cycle is validation.

The main mission this time is to make sure the launch control system Auto-Take Off and Autopilot based Waypoint that has been applied before is still running well face more extreme conditions so that the limits of the flight envelope of the test vehicle could be mapped. In the previous release (Pandanwangi, August 2016) optimal gain values are suitable for use in systems otopilot secured. Each system otopilot when confronted fly different vehicle configurations, the gain is pretty value must also be changed.

The rides were tested two types, although it has a similar shape and the same baseline that RKX-200TJ (Full Experimental Rocket diameter of 200 mm thrust turbojet-powered), but has a different engine placement locations. RKX-white 200TJ (Siputih) putting a jet engine in the middle of the vehicle, while the orange variant (SiOrenj) using the back as the location of the jet placement. It should be noted that the design and workmanship LAPAN rides are 100% made in Indonesia.

Each configuration has advantages and disadvantages of each. Siputih variant has the advantage in longitudinal stability, while SiOrenj variant has the advantage in fuel capacity.
Important aspects validated in experiments this time there are two aspects that have implications for the stability of longitudinal pitching behavior (nod) and aspects of the capacity of the fuel that has direct influence on fly cruising distance rides.

In Siputih variants, experiments were performed using a full approach autopilot (assisted takeoff by rocket, loitering and terminating). With an average cruising speed of 180 km per hour, RKX 200TJ Siputih, survived to fly for 13 minutes or mean horizontal distance of approximately 39 kilometers! Far exceeding its design targets that require a distance of 20 kilometers as the maximum distance. In this experiment, the test vehicle is also capable of flying through an altitude stratocumulus clouds where cumulus clouds are clearly visible far below the onboard camera. And that seemed just the beauty of the sky where the sun is on it (15:41) and the summit of Mount Semeru underneath (16:30).
If the height of the peak of Mount Semeru is 3,676 meters, this means that the vehicle is able to fly exceeds that height, then a record has been printed, with RKX-200TJ Siputih LAPAN Pustekroket successfully "Penetrating Cloud for Reaching the Sun".

Distinctive features of the program RKX TJ-200 is located on the use of rockets as the initial driving force or a catapult. The consequence is that the calculation of static stability both longitudinal dimension or lateral dimension / directional must be accurate within a matter of millimeters. While the Orange variant, the jet engine shifted to the back, really present new challenges for researchers in arranging longitudinal stability. The center of gravity is moving backward forcing researchers to explore and try different positions ballast / ballast to shift the CG to return to the front / stable area without changing the characteristics of the moment of inertia. After going through several simulations and experiments, finally on Pandanwangi test launches at this time found the optimum position of the ballast to be used in subsequent development phases. This vehicle has the potential as a monitoring tool weather (weather deploy fast surveyor), monitoring sea traffic, and interceptor vessel (quick response interdictor ship).

Hopefully with the achievements of this Pustekroket Space agency, could be contributing to the world of aviation and keantariksaan Indonesia to be more passionate and accelerate to master space rocket technology.

Acting as a Flight Director in the experiment this time is Dr. (cand.) Larasmoyo M.Des Nugroho, Head of Program Control Rocket Dr. (cand.) Herma Yudhi Irwanto, Chief Engineering Rocket Oka control Sudiana MT., Aircraft Manager Kurdianto MT., autopilot Engineer (Salman Yusuf ST), Quality Control Gilar Budi Rahardja MT., Stability and Weight Shandi Priyo Laksono ST., ST Nugroho Wimbo electronical System and Electrical System Khaula ST. Documentation by Riki Ramdani ST. Aerostruktur by Ibadi ST. Aerial Drone Camera Bowo.

http://pustekroket.lapan.go.id/inde...Menembus-Awan-Untuk-Menggapai-Matahari/berita

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pr1v4t33r

After visiting Kalibata Heroes Cemetery to commemorate the Heroes day on November 10th, Mr. President visits Kopassus Headquarter in Cijantung.

His message:_ "Ini merupakan pasukan yang dalam keadaan darurat, bisa saya gerakkan"_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

http://pustekroket.lapan.go.id/index.php/subblog/pages/2014/19/Fokus-Pengembangan-Roket-Cair

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r

>>> Yay, a much awaited news! once the 2nd purchase completed, Indonesia's submarine forces will jump to 8 strong and modern units. And that number exclude the midget sub that currently under development.

And since we don't want to downgrade the operational and technical requirements, how about we upgrade the requirements instead? Either we choose Changbogo 209/1500 or U-214.


Indonesia to purchase three more submarines
_After ordering three submarines from South Korea, Indonesia plans to buy three more as part of the country’s minimum essential force (MEF) program._






The Committee for Defense Industry Policy (KKIP) said Indonesia had yet to decide the producer of the submarines.

“The first, second and third submarines were developed in South Korea,” KKIP corporation and marketing department head Rear Adm (ret) Yussuf Sollichien told _The Jakarta Post_ in Jakarta on Thursday.

_He said Indonesia had yet to decide whether it would purchase the three submarines from South Korea._

Indonesia has ordered three types of 209/1400 Chang Bogo- Class diesel attack submarines from Korean defense company Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine engineering (DSME).

The Navy currently operates two German-made submarines, the KRI Cakra ( 401 ) and KRI Nenggala ( 402 ), which were built in the 1980s. The submarines are due to be decommissioned in 2020.

Besides three new submarines, Indonesia also plans to purchase guided missile frigates and fast missile boats.

_“Indonesia doesn’t want to downgrade the operational and technical requirements, so we will buy from foreign countries. However, we need the transfer of technology [TOT] as that is mandated by the law,”_ Yussuf said.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/11/10/indonesia-to-purchase-three-more-submarines.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## mandala

Pindad - FNSS Modern Medium Weight Tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## faries

Indonesian Army Aviation Mi-35 Attack Helicopter has arrived in Ranai AFB Natuna to join the army interbranch combat exercise. Image credit to Ijal Loebis.

https://www.facebook.com/7622574837...257483796698/1245928845429557/?type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

* Ultra Electronics, GigaSat becomes channel partner for Military satellite communications in Indonesia *

November 10, 2016 - News

_With this new partnership, Ultra Electronics, GigaSat (GigaSat) is able to provide Skynet 5 military satcom services to its Indonesian customer base _

Airbus Defence and Space has signed GigaSat to its channel partner programme for Skynet services. GigaSat will be offering Skynet services as part of their mobile and fly-away communications portfolio, to Indonesian Defence Forces operating within the Asia Pacific Region.

Airbus Defence and Space is working with service providers to develop new partnerships to deliver highly resilient Skynet military satellite communication services to Asia Pacific region, following the move of its Skynet 5A satellite from 6° East to 95° East to provide global X-band and UHF coverage in this region.

Steve Mills, Head of Global Sales and Marketing for Skynet 5 at Airbus Defence and Space, said: "We have worked with GigaSat already for a number of years working with their extensive satellite terminal portfolio. This new partnership will enable GigaSat to offer Skynet services to their already strong terminal customer base; the services will primarily be using the newly relocated Skynet 5A satellite and enable users to operate in both the US and Asia regions."

Tom Cross, Business Unit Director for Ultra Electronics, GigaSat commented: "GigaSat has a long history of providing integrated hardware solutions to our global satcom customers. This partnership with Airbus will for the first time allow us to also provide X-band and UHF Skynet services, and we are particularly excited about bringing this capability to the Indonesian market, where we have enjoyed strong customer relationships for many years."

Airbus Defence and Space completed the move of the Skynet 5A to 95° East over the Asia Pacific region in September 2015. The relocation was initiated to extend the Skynet constellation’s coverage and services from 178 West to 163 East, including the Indian Ocean and Western Pacific region. The Skynet network now offers global military coverage, expanding core service reach for the UK military and augmenting coalition capabilities in the region.

Airbus Defence and Space owns and operates the hardened Skynet X-band satellite constellation of eight satellites and the ground network to provide all Beyond Line of Sight (BLOS) communications to the UK Ministry of Defence. The contract also allows other NATO and allied governments such as members of the five-eyes community (besides UK, the USA, Australia, New Zealand and Canada) to use the Skynet system to augment their existing services.

https://airbusdefenceandspace.com/n...litary-satellite-communications-in-indonesia/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rondo.royal2

^^^
Satelit SATCOM
Malah bagusan SISKOMSAT sudah pake ku-band , transfer datalink nya lebih cepat ga lemot .. Parabola juga kecil ,irit tempat


----------



## faries

Turangga APC by Karoseri Tugasanda

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Nice promotional vid, Pindad should learn something about that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aderessag

IMUKAL , Lumayan lah rasanya.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marhaenisme

aderessag said:


> IMUKAL , Lumayan lah rasanya.



Can i get 1 bro? Or maybe where can i buy that ransum?


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*Indonesia verifying death of chief Daesh member in Iraq*
_Salim Mubarok Attamimi - also known as Abu Jandal al Yemeni al Indonesi - said to have died in fighting in north Iraq_









TUBAN, Indonesia

A team of Indonesian security officials has traveled to Syria to verify reports that a national accused of recruiting members for Daesh has been killed in fighting.

His wife -- also in the region -- is reported to have confirmed his death to relatives.

National police spokesman Inspector Gen. Boy Rafli Amar told Anadolu Agency on Thursday that the family of Salim Mubarok Attamimi -- also known as Abu Jandal al Yemeni al Indonesi -- has said he was killed in fighting in the northern Iraqi city of Mosul.

"The information we received from Abu Jandal's mother confirmed it [his death]," said Amar. "But it still needs further investigation."

Abu Jandal is one of two Indonesians suspected of having prominent roles in Daesh.

He appeared in a video uploaded to YouTube in December 2014 in which he threatened Indonesia’s army and police.

Relatives in Indonesia were notified of his death based off information obtained from his wife, who traveled to Syria with Abu Jandal and their two children in 2014.

Amar said police are coordinating with the foreign ministry in their probe and will seek to transport his body to Indonesia for identification.

Petrus Gosolle of the National Counterterrorism Agency was quoted by kompas.com as saying that a team had left Indonesia to travel to Damascus and Iraq as part of the investigation.

On Thursday, Abu Jandal's sister Fauziah told Anadolu Agency that the family had come to terms with his death and did not expect him to return.

"His body must already have been buried there," she said.

In January, two Indonesians who were arrested after returning home from Syria -- Ahmad Junaedi and Abdul Hakim -- told a Jakarta court that Abu Jandal had offered them large financial incentives to travel to the region, only for them to be left disappointed on arriving.

Last month, the coordinating minister for political, legal, and security affairs said around 53 Indonesians radicalized by Daesh had so far returned.

According to national police data, around 500 Indonesians have joined Daesh in Syria, although the true number could be much higher as many are suspected of arriving in the country undetected.


http://aa.com.tr/en/asia-pacific/indonesia-verifying-death-of-chief-daesh-member-in-iraq/682776

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

aderessag said:


> IMUKAL , Lumayan lah rasanya.


MRE? Gimme some..


----------



## aderessag

Marhaenisme said:


> Can i get 1 bro? Or maybe where can i buy that ransum?



I got this from my uncle . I don't know we can buy it or not.


----------



## ShioTikus

aderessag said:


> IMUKAL , Lumayan lah rasanya.



keknya ude pernah nyoba, rasanya kek energen tapi ada rumput lautnya.


----------



## aderessag

GraveDigger388 said:


> MRE? Gimme some..


ini mah energen punya TNI . rasanya Mirip banget. 


ShioTikus said:


> keknya ude pernah nyoba, rasanya kek energen tapi ada rumput lautnya.



itu rumput laut...? ane kira jelly.


----------



## ShioTikus

aderessag said:


> ini mah energen punya TNI . rasanya Mirip banget.
> 
> 
> itu rumput laut...? ane kira jelly.



sorry bukan mo bilang rumput laut, tapi kayak rumput laut. 
jadi klo ada yg pengen nyoba tapi gak dapet barangnya. Ane rekomendasi buat aja energen campur rumput laut, nurut ane 80-90% rasanya sama. Hehehe...


----------



## GraveDigger388

ShioTikus said:


> sorry bukan mo bilang rumput laut, tapi kayak rumput laut.
> jadi klo ada yg pengen nyoba tapi gak dapet barangnya. Ane rekomendasi buat aja energen campur rumput laut, nurut ane 80-90% rasanya sama. Hehehe...



Susah lah cari rumput laut nya... Rumput gajah aja lah ane pake..


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Nice promotional vid, Pindad should learn something about that


Yup they know how to make ads in terms of product exposure, as a new name in defence industry, Tugas Anda shows more details rather than just branding.
Meaning they want to make sure the potential customers understand that they are very competent and capable in terms of manufacturing with that smooth details.

But they also miss some important thing in the video which is their production capability / infrastructure since its also vital to convince the customer that Tugas Anda capable to deliver it on time.
Other important thing miss here is that this video ads is more suitable for promoting products with strong brand awareness or a product from experienced/well established company because its shows the vehicle in static / display mode. Military vehicles need to be promoted with some example of operational demonstation. Showing Turangga on the move in off road terrains would helps a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Yup they know how to make ads in terms of product exposure, as a new name in defence industry, Tugas Anda shows more details rather than just branding.
> Meaning they want to make sure the potential customers understand that they are very competent and capable in terms of manufacturing with that smooth details.
> 
> But they also miss some important thing in the video which is their production capability / infrastructure since its also vital to convince the customer that Tugas Anda capable to deliver it on time.
> Other important thing miss here is that this video ads is more suitable for promoting products with strong brand awareness or a product from experienced/well established company because its shows the vehicle in static / display mode. Military vehicles need to be promoted with some example of operational demonstation. Showing Turangga on the move in off road terrains would helps a lot.



I am afraid when they showing their production facilities people will only found bus and trucks in assembly line


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> I am afraid when they showing their production facilities people will only found bus and trucks in assembly line


Statusnya masih KAROSERI 
Sama seperti : New Armada, Adi Putro, Delima Jaya etc


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Army's marder IFV in Natuna as part of TNI join exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Jokowi visit to Kopassus HQ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Dillon M134D Minigun Testing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Show of Force: After visiting Kopassus headquarters yesterday, Mr. President visits Brimob HQ today, to show that he really means business

*President:* _Berikan pengayoman, perlindungan rasa aman untuk seluruh rakyat tanpa membedakan asal suku, agama dan golongan_
*Brimob:* _Kami Loyal pada Pimpinan Negara yang Sah_















He then continues his trip to visits Marines HQ in Cilandak
*
President:* _"Saya ingin memastikan bahwa semuanya loyal kepada negara, setia pada Pancasila, pada UUD 1945, NKRI, Kebhinekaan kita. Sehingga, kalau sudah bertemu dan dekat seperti ini bisa kita rasakan prajurit kita siap"_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army M113 APCs in Natuna. Credit to Halim Mashuri.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BMpp1nlhMg4/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

Together We Strong. Show of strength: President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo (center) raises a clenched fist along with (from left to right) Army chief of staff Gen. Mulyono, Indonesian Military (TNI) chief Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo, Army Special Forces (Kopassus) chief Maj. Gen. Madsuni and State Secretary Pratikno during a visit to the Kopassus headquarters in Cijantung, Jakarta, on Thursday. Jokowi has instructed law enforcement personnel to uphold national unity, respect diversity and protect all regardless of race, ethnicity and religion. (Presidential Office/Rusman)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aderessag

Three more Submarines , What is the best choices for Indonesian Navy...? . Menurut anda sekalian Mana yang paling Memenuhi kriteria...? 

newbie bertanya ..


----------



## initial_d

aderessag said:


> Three more Submarines , What is the best choices for Indonesian Navy...? . Menurut anda sekalian Mana yang paling Memenuhi kriteria...?
> 
> newbie bertanya ..


More domestic made CBG, no russian stuff such as kilo, ons, ton etc hahaha
If we have the money, U214 made in indonesia will be great

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

aderessag said:


> Three more Submarines, What is the best choices for Indonesian Navy...? Menurut anda sekalian Mana yang paling Memenuhi kriteria...?



In my opinion we should consider to add more type 209, since our production facility was initially built to produce this submarine class. But don't choose the current type 209/1400, get the more advanced type 209/1500. Bigger, quieter, and able to last longer when submerge, since this sub is eqipped with AIP.

Other than type 209/1500 we can also choose the more advance type 214 class, skip the type 212.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBTs in Natuna. Credit to hobbymiliter.











http://www.hobbymiliter.com/4840/foto-tank-leopard-2ri-tni-ad-dalam-latihan-militer-indonesia/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## faries

LPD 990 is bender a.k.a penyok. Image credit to choirullhidayat





Construction Progress Submarine Facilities of PT PAL. Image credit to choirullhidayat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

pr1v4t33r said:


> In my opinion we should consider to add more type 209, since our production facility was initially built to produce this submarine class. But don't choose the current type 209/1400, get the more advanced type 209/1500. Bigger, quieter, and able to last longer when submerge, since this sub is eqipped with AIP.
> 
> Other than type 209/1500 we can also choose the more advance type 214 class, skip the type 212.
> 
> View attachment 351020



Should get ones with AIP. Turkish deal for 6 units of 214 class was around USD 2.5billion from HDW. So if we order 3 it will be around half of that? or can it be cheaper from SoKor? and ToT AIP if possible.

Do you have info about type 218SG?


----------



## gondes

https://news.detik.com/berita/d-334...ak-diragukan-hadapi-yang-mengganggu-persatuan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

Air Platforms
*DCNS proposes corvette, frigate designs for Indonesian Navy requirements*
Ridzwan Rahmat, Jakarta - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
11 November 2016

Key points:

DCNS has proposed two surface vessel designs for ongoing requirements in Indonesia
Proposals come with *offers to transfer technology and technical know-how to local industry*





A model of the Gowind 2500 frigate on display at Indo Defence 2016. DCNS is offering the design for Indonesia's two possible follow-on frigates to its SIGMA 10514 platforms. (IHS/Ridzwan Rahmat)

*DCNS is positioning its OPV 90 and Gowind 2500 designs* for the Indonesian Navy's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL's) *requirements for two 80 m offshore patrol vessels (OPVs)* and* two possible follow-on frigates to the SIGMA 10514 platforms*, respectively.

Speaking to IHS Jane's at the Indo Defence 2016 exhibition in Jakarta, DCNS officials confirmed that the shipbuilder will be participating in these competitions. *Formal tenders for the projects are largely expected to be issued in 2017.*

To read the full article, Client Login

(106 of 432 words)

*http://www.janes.com/article/65436/...gate-designs-for-indonesian-navy-requirements*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Looking at Indonesian regular army gear today and during clash in Aceh decade ago we got vast improvement in many areas, especially Korps Brimob. 






Look at the magz standard issue from the M16, and their backpack





The legendary Marinir with cocotremoured lorry and their rpk gpmg.





Kopassus along with some organic troops ascting as scout (the one with M1 type helmet) and their makeshift defender





Pt76 amphib tanks, one the best tank unit in Indonesia forces disposal at the time






Post guard in Aceh rural area

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

*The Straits Times*
*Philippines to allow Malaysia, Indonesia pursuit of kidnappers in its waters*




Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte inspects a guard of honour during a welcoming ceremony at Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak's office in Putrajaya. PHOTO: AFP

PUBLISHEDNOV 10, 2016, 5:50 PM SGT
UPDATEDNOV 10, 2016, 11:08 PM

PUTRAJAYA (AFP) – The Philippines will allow Malaysian and Indonesian maritime forces to pursue Islamist kidnappers into its waters, Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak said following talks with his counterpart from Manila.

Datuk Seri Najib made the announcement after a meeting with visiting President Rodrigo Duterte that focused on recurring kidnappings at sea by Philippine-based Islamic militants.

Mr Najib said Mr Duterte had already agreed the measure with Indonesian President Joko Widodo, or “Jokowi”.

“The hot pursuit is a new development. This has been agreed by Duterte and Jokowi, and now with us,” Mr Najib said at a press conference in the Malaysian administrative capital Putrajaya.

The waters between Malaysia’s eastern Sabah state and the southern Philippines have for years seen repeated kidnappings by the Abu Sayyaf militant group.

“We need to stamp out the kidnap-for-ransom groups. It is affecting us, Sabahans and foreigners who visit us,” Mr Najib said.

“We have to continue to pursue and interdict them.”

The Abu Sayyaf, a loose network of militants based on remote islands in the southern Philippines, has defied more than a decade of military offensives and been on a lucrative kidnapping spree in recent years.

In the latest reported incident, the Philippine military on Monday said the group had killed a German woman and abducted her companion from their yacht off the southern Philippines.

The two-day trip is the first official visit to Malaysia by the tough-talking Duterte, 71, who did not appear at the press conference.

Elected in May, Duterte has launched an unprecedented war on drugs that has left more than 4,000 people dead.

He said before arriving in Malaysia that maritime security and the fight against piracy were his top agenda items for the trip.

The three countries agreed earlier this year to increase cooperation, including possible joint sea patrols.

While the Abu Sayyaf’s leaders have in recent years pledged allegiance to the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria (ISIS) militant group, analysts say it is mainly focused on running a kidnapping business rather than religious ideology.

http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se-asia/philippine-president-rodrigo-duterte-gets-red-carpet-welcome-on-malaysia-visit



skyhigh88 said:


> *The Straits Times*
> *Philippines to allow Malaysia, Indonesia pursuit of kidnappers in its waters*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte inspects a guard of honour during a welcoming ceremony at Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak's office in Putrajaya. PHOTO: AFP
> 
> PUBLISHEDNOV 10, 2016, 5:50 PM SGT
> UPDATEDNOV 10, 2016, 11:08 PM
> 
> PUTRAJAYA (AFP) – The Philippines will allow Malaysian and Indonesian maritime forces to pursue Islamist kidnappers into its waters, Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak said following talks with his counterpart from Manila.
> 
> Datuk Seri Najib made the announcement after a meeting with visiting President Rodrigo Duterte that focused on recurring kidnappings at sea by Philippine-based Islamic militants.
> 
> Mr Najib said Mr Duterte had already agreed the measure with Indonesian President Joko Widodo, or “Jokowi”.
> 
> “The hot pursuit is a new development. This has been agreed by Duterte and Jokowi, and now with us,” Mr Najib said at a press conference in the Malaysian administrative capital Putrajaya.
> 
> The waters between Malaysia’s eastern Sabah state and the southern Philippines have for years seen repeated kidnappings by the Abu Sayyaf militant group.
> 
> “We need to stamp out the kidnap-for-ransom groups. It is affecting us, Sabahans and foreigners who visit us,” Mr Najib said.
> 
> “We have to continue to pursue and interdict them.”
> 
> The Abu Sayyaf, a loose network of militants based on remote islands in the southern Philippines, has defied more than a decade of military offensives and been on a lucrative kidnapping spree in recent years.
> 
> In the latest reported incident, the Philippine military on Monday said the group had killed a German woman and abducted her companion from their yacht off the southern Philippines.
> 
> The two-day trip is the first official visit to Malaysia by the tough-talking Duterte, 71, who did not appear at the press conference.
> 
> Elected in May, Duterte has launched an unprecedented war on drugs that has left more than 4,000 people dead.
> 
> He said before arriving in Malaysia that maritime security and the fight against piracy were his top agenda items for the trip.
> 
> The three countries agreed earlier this year to increase cooperation, including possible joint sea patrols.
> 
> While the Abu Sayyaf’s leaders have in recent years pledged allegiance to the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria (ISIS) militant group, analysts say it is mainly focused on running a kidnapping business rather than religious ideology.
> 
> http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se-asia/philippine-president-rodrigo-duterte-gets-red-carpet-welcome-on-malaysia-visit



Too much talking here and very slow progress is being made while more sailors are getting kidnapped...

Just today 6 Vietnamese have been kidnaped from their vessel

http://www.rappler.com/nation/152051-gunmen-seize-vietnamese-basilan
http://news.mb.com.ph/2016/11/11/abu-sayyaf-hijacks-vietnam-flagged-vessel-off-basilan/
And few days back they kidnapped 2 more Indonesians off Sabah Waters..

Someone deserves a smack in the back of the head


----------



## pr1v4t33r

skyhigh88 said:


> Too much talking here and very slow progress is being made while more sailors are getting kidnapped...
> Just today 6 Vietnamese have been kidnaped from their vessel
> And few days back they kidnapped 2 more Indonesians off Sabah Waters..
> Someone deserves a smack in the back of the head



We need more than just hot persuit agreement. How about join assault (Philipine, Malaysia, Indonesia) to storm Abu sayaf stronghold?



skyhigh88 said:


> Should get ones with AIP. Turkish deal for 6 units of 214 class was around USD 2.5billion from HDW. So if we order 3 it will be around half of that? or can it be cheaper from SoKor? and ToT AIP if possible.


That would be great, 11/12 with our 3units changbogo 209/1400 deal.



skyhigh88 said:


> DCNS proposes corvette, frigate designs for Indonesian Navy requirements


So we choose open tender mechnism for the procurement of 80meter OPV. Why don't we just assign this project to PT.PAL?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyhigh88

pr1v4t33r said:


> We need more than just hot persuit agreement. How about join assault (Philipine, Malaysia, Indonesia) to Abu sayaf stronghold?



I agree with you. Hot pursuit is useless since the kinapping always happened outside of our waters so TNI cant react to pursuit and rescue. We need a better agreement than "hot pursuit"! It kinda feels like PH govt is not serious on dealing with this issue..

Mungkin hrs di geplak dulu dikit..



pr1v4t33r said:


> That would be great, 11/12 with our 3units changbogo 209/1400 deal.



Makes me wonder if we paid too much for the CBGs?


----------



## papacita

skyhigh88 said:


> Makes me wonder if we paid too much for the CBGs?



We paid a lot for the ToT.


----------



## faries

Leopard 2RI Main Battle Tank Columns in Natuna

Read More http://www.hobbymiliter.com/4840/foto-tank-leopard-2ri-tni-ad-dalam-latihan-militer-indonesia/

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## skyhigh88

Kompas.com
*Honeywell Seeks Local Partner to Upgrade C-130 Hercules of Indonesian Air Force*
Reska K. Nistanto - Kompas Tekno
Jumat, 11 November 2016 | 13:43 WIB 




C-130 Hercules TNI AU. (Roland Adrie/KOMPAS.com)

Summary:

*Honeywell Aerospace is looking for a local partner to upgrade C-130 Hercules.*
*Honeywell has also submitted the upgrade offer to TNI AU.*
*Local partner is needed for integration, engineering, and other activities.*
*PT DI is only one of many candidates currently in talks.*
*Upgrades including EGPWS (Enhanced Ground Proximity Warning System), Weather Radar, VXP HUMS, Air Turbine Starter, Anti-Ice Valve, APU (Auxiliary Power Unit), and others.*
*The Weather Radar is produced locally in Honeywell Bintan Plant.*
*TNI AU intends to upgrade C-130H only.*
JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Pabrikan penyedia solusi kedirgantaraan asal Amerika Serikat (AS), Honeywell Aerospace, sedang mencari rekanan pabrik di Indonesia. Kerja sama dengan pabrikan lokal itu dibutuhkan agar Honeywell bisa menawarkan solusi upgrade pesawat angkut C-130 Hercules kepada TNI AU.

Saat ini, menurut pihak Honeywell, mereka tengah berbicara dengan beberapa pabrikan lokal untuk menjajaki kerja sama ini. Honeywell juga mengaku sudah mengajukan penawaran upgrade C-130 Hercules kepada TNI AU.

Hal itu disampaikan oleh Derek Lockett, Director Sales, Asia Pacific Honeywell Aerospace, saat dijumpai KompasTekno di ajang pameran persenjataan Indodefence 2016 di JI Expo Kemayoran, Jumat (4/11/2016) pekan lalu.

"Untuk program C-130, kami memiliki sejumlah solusi, seperti upgrade pesawat, avionik, sehingga membuatnya modern dan reliable, kami butuh partner lokal untuk aktivitas integrasi, engineering dan sebagainya," ujarnya.

"Pendekatan yang kami lakukan adalah kami ingin menggandeng industri lokal dan Honeywell bisa mendukungnya, PT DI hanya satu dari sekian banyak perusahaan yang ingin kami gandeng, masih banyak lagi yang lainnya sedang dalam pembicaraan," kata Lockett.

"Semoga prosesnya berjalan lancar baik dari sisi tim yang kami siapkan juga peraturannya di Indonesia," imbuhnya.

*Dari hidung hingga ke ekor*

Honeywell sendiri menawarkan beragam solusi upgrade untuk C-130 Hercules. Solusi-solusi tersebut mencakup upgrade hardware dari hidung hingga ke ekor, seperti *EGPWS* (Enhanced Ground Proximity Warning System), *radar cuaca*, *VXP HUMS* untuk maintenance, *Air Turbine Starter*, *Anti-Ice Valve*, hingga *APU (Auxiliary Power Unit)*, dan sebagainya.

Dari sekian banyak pilihan tersebut, Lockett menggaris bawahi beberapa solusi saat berbincang dengan KompasTekno, seperti solusi EGPWS, radar cuaca, dan HUMS.

EGPWS yang ditawarkan Honeywell menawarkan sistem yang compact dan mudah dibongkar-pasang dengan biaya perawatan yang rendah.

Fungsinya adalah untuk meningkatkan kru pesawat akan kondisi sekitar pesawat saat mereka memiliki beban kerja tinggi atau jarak pandang yang pendek. EGPWS diharapkan bisa mengurangi risiko pesawat menabrak tebing atau gunung saat masih dalam kendali (Controlled Flight Into Terrain/CFIT).

Untuk radar cuaca (weather radar), komponen ini menurut Honeywell yelah diproduksi di pabrik Honeywell di Bintan. Radar cuaca yang dibuatnya memiliki daya jangkau lebih jauh, sehingga bisa mendeteksi awan badai lebih dini, dan diklaim bisa mengurangi diversi jalur penerbangan hingga 25 persen sehingga bisa menghemat bahan bakar.

Sementara HUMS (Health and Usage Monitoring Systems) adalah sensor yang dipasang di bagian-bagian mesin yang bergerak atau berotasi, seperti rotor, generator, bearing, dan sebagainya.

"Sensor HUMS dipakai untuk memonitor bagian di pesawat yang berotasi, saat (pesawat) kembali ke base, mekanik bisa mengunduh datanya dan mendeteksi lebih dini komponen mana yang aus dan harus diganti," terang Lockett.

Dengan mendeteksi keausan komponen lebih dini, diharapkan permasalahan di pesawat lebih dini ditangani juga, sehingga permasalahannya tidak merembet ke komponen lain yang ujungnya membuat bengkak biaya perawatan.

Solusi ini bisa digabungkan dengan layanan satelit Honeywell sehingga mekanik di darat bisa memantau kondisi pesawat di udara secara real time. Dengan deteksi kerusakan lebih dini, mekanik bisa menyiapkan komponen pengganti secepat mungkin.

Dengan demikian, pesawat segera bisa diperbaiki begitu mendarat, dan bisa terbang kembali dalam waktu yang lebih singkat.

Untuk mengetahui lebih lanjut tentang solusi-solusi Honeywell untuk C-130 Hercules, kunjungi tautan berikut ini.





C-130 Hercules TNI AU (Roland Adrie/KOMPAS.com)

*Masih dalam tahap pembicaraan*

Lockett juga mengaku sudah bertemu dengan pihak TNI AU membicarakan tawaran upgrade C-130 Hercules ini, dan mengatakan mereka sangat tertarik dengan apa yang Honeywell tawarkan.

"Tetapi kembali lagi ke persoalan berapa bujet yang TNI AU punya," imbuhnya.

TNI AU sendiri saat ini memiliki beragam varian C-130 Hercules yang dioperasikan, seperti C-130B, C-130H, C-130H-30, KC-130B (varian tanker) dan L-100-30 (varian penumpang). Tidak semuanya akan diupgrade, kemungkinan hanya varian H saja, termasuk hibah yang didapat dari Australia.

Penulis : Reska K. Nistanto
Editor : Deliusno
http://tekno.kompas.com/read/2016/11/11/13430097/honeywell.cari.rekanan.lokal.untuk.upgrade.c-130.hercules.tni.au



























*https://aerospace.honeywell.com/rmu/index.html*



papacita said:


> We paid a lot for the ToT.



And Turkey also got ToT from HDW right?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Cope west Exercise 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## papacita

skyhigh88 said:


> And Turkey also got ToT from HDW right?



Yes, but I think you got something wrong. It was €2.5 billion (not US$), at that time the amount is equal to at least $3.6 billion.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Layaran (854)





KN SAR Purworejo menjalani perbaikan di Palindo setelah sempat kandas beberapa hari lalu







skyhigh88 said:


> And Turkey also got ToT from HDW right?





papacita said:


> Yes, but I think you got something wrong. It was €2.5 billion (not US$), at that time the amount is equal to at least $3.6 billion.



That's right. And their deal was a flop.



> In 2009, the Turkish government sealed a deal worth 2.5 billion euros with Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft (HDW), a subsidiary of ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems, based in Kiel, to co-produce six U 214-type diesel submarines for the Turkish Navy. Production was to start in 2011, and the first submarine was to be delivered in 2015, according to the deal.



Yet, the company had not even begun to produce the submarines until the delivery times runs up. Better stick with South Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*President seeks to ensure loyalty of military, police to state*
Jumat, 11 November 2016 17:54 WIB | 253 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has said his safari visits to military and police headquarters this week was to ensure the officers loyalty to the state.

"In our state administration, I want to make sure that all are loyal to the state, to the Pancasila (state philosophy), to the Constitution (UUD 1945), to the Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia, and to our diversity," the Head of State said, while visiting the Headquarters of Indonesias Marine Corp in Cilandak, South Jakarta, on Friday.

During the direct meeting, he said he could feel the readiness of every officer of the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) and the National Police (Polri) in protecting the integrality of NKRI.

"When (we have) already met and are close like this, we can feel that our officers are ready," Jokowi said.

The president toured several headquarters of the TNI and Polri, starting from the Headquarters of the Indonesian Army (TNI AD) on Monday, the National Police Headquarters on Tuesday, the Armys Special Force Command (Kopassus) Headquarter on Thursday, and the Headquarter of the Polices Mobile Brigade Corp on Friday morning.

He said he carried out the safari tours, because he had not visited TNI and Polri officers before as the Highest Commander of the TNI.

However, his visit to the Marine Corp Headquarters was his second visit. The first visit was when he served as the Jakarta Governor.

The Marine Corp, with 31 thousand officers, is the nations pride, he remarked.

The Marine Corp officers are always the unifying factors of plurality and diversity who never give up in protecting the unity of the NKRI, he added.

He said he wanted an orderly state where the majority protects the minority and the minority respects the majority.

They should protect each other, respect each other, and live in harmony, he said.

Jokowi was accompanied by Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung, TNI Chief Gatot Nurmantyo, Naval Chief of Staff Admiral Ade Supandi, Jakarta Military Command Chief Major General Teddy Lhaksmana, and Jakarta Police Chief Inspector General M Iriawan, during his visit to the Marine Corp Headquarters.(*)


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia’s weaponry goals at stake*

Marguerite Afra Sapiie
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Fri, November 11 2016 | 08:22 am


Indonesia may face hurdles in its efforts to set up an independent defense industry by 2024 as the government is experiencing obstacles with the transfer of technology required in weapon purchases, says an official.

In a bid to improve the country’s obsolete primary weaponry system (Alutsista), the government passed a law in 2012 on the defense industry, stipulating that Indonesia must obtain weapons technology every time it purchases a new weapon from abroad.

Despite the law, however, Indonesia not being involved in international defense or military alliances, such as the Five Power Defense Arrangement (FPDA) or the North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO), has hindered the country’s efforts to obtain technology knowledge.

During Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono’s presidency, the Defense Industry Policy Committee (KKIP) developed a strategic plan to propel the national defense industry. 

The focus during the first phase of the plan, from 2010 to 2014, was on obtaining knowledge and skills for design control.

In the second phase, 2015 to 2019, the focus has shifted to technology control, which aims to enhance joint production with foreign suppliers to develop new weaponry. This concentrates on lessening the dependence on foreign suppliers.

The Committee previously decided that Indonesia should implement technology transfer mechanisms in procurements of seven prioritized weapon systems, namely warships, submarines, tanks, jet fighters, missiles, radars and propellants.

Indonesian state-owned explosive manufacturer PT Dahana has formed a joint venture with Anglo-French propulsion-systems company Roxel Group and French chemical firm Eurenco to develop propellants. The factory is in Subang, West Java, operating since 2014.

Recently, Indonesia has ordered three submarines from a Korean defense company as part of efforts to fulfill Indonesia’s minimum essential force (MEF) program. The government said it would ensure knowledge transfers if the partnership was made a priority.

“The first and second submarines were developed in South Korea. For the first submarine, we sent Indonesians to South Korea for training whereas for the second submarine, our engineers were already involved in the construction. The third submarine will be developed by [state-owned shipbuilder] PT PAL,” KKIP executive team deputy chairman Eris Heriyanto said, explaining the technology transfer process.

Some foreign companies, including Swedish defense company Saab, Lockheed Martin (US) as well as Leonardo-Finmeccanica (Italy), have expressed their readiness to transfer knowledge and technology if Indonesia decides to cooperate.

However, KKIP head of technology transfer and offset division Rachmad Lubis said the country’s limited defense budget has prevented Indonesia from acquiring transfers of knowledge and technology.

He cited an example of China promising Indonesia technology and to transfer knowledge, if the latter purchased at least 150 missiles. Otherwise, Jakarta would pay US$250 million to Beijing to purchase technology only. However, with the available budget Indonesia could only afford five missiles, Rachmad said.

“Imagine, the price offered for the missiles from China was 60 percent cheaper than the price of European-made missiles with relatively similar capability, but we were hampered by our limited budget,” Rachmad told reporters.

However, he remained optimistic that weapon producers would continue to see Indonesia as a potential partner given the government’s policy to speed up modernization of weaponry systems.

The Jakarta Post


----------



## pr1v4t33r

>>> Everyone who interested to join discussion about Indonesia, Islam and democracy can jump right here:
_https://defence.pk/threads/islam-an...without-liberalism.426456/page-7#post-8900327_

Keep the discussion civilized and constructive while we dodging and exchanging arguments with Chinese and Vietnamese trolls. Our Indonesian friends are under attack and would need fresh backup 


Fitting Out KRI 332

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> Fitting Out KRI 332
> View attachment 351077
> 
> 
> 
> >>> Everyone who interested to join discussion about Indonesia, Islam and democracy can jump right here:
> _https://defence.pk/threads/islam-an...without-liberalism.426456/page-7#post-8900327_
> 
> Keep the discussion civilize and constructive while dodging and exchanging arguments with Chinese and Vietnamese trolls. Our Indonesian friends are under attack and would need fresh backup



Man I just can't..

I'm already so fed up with this shit, seriously. The ignorance and hypocrisies have rendered me speechless.

Sory if I can't provide any reinforcement you need.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

GraveDigger388 said:


> Man I just can't..
> 
> I'm already so fed up with this shit, seriously. The ignorance and hypocrisies have rendered me speechless.
> 
> Sory if I can't provide any reinforcement you need.




hypocrisy at best, Chinese commies and Vietnamese commies trying to lecture us about humanity and human rights value that's the most hilarious thing ever happened in this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

GraveDigger388 said:


> Man I just can't.. I'm already so fed up with this shit, seriously. The ignorance and hypocrisies have rendered me speechless. Sory if I can't provide any reinforcement you need.



I feel you, man. Take a deep breath


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> I feel you, man. Take a deep breath



those dirt poor viet made me laugh, living far away from the slumps of his own country and trying to ridiculous us the most largest economy and military power in the region

*PNG vows to probe disappearance of 16 Indonesians*
Jumat, 11 November 2016 01:10 WIB | 720 Views

Port Moresby (ANTARA News) - The government of Papua New Guinea has pledged to look into the disappearance of 16 Indonesian nationals who entered the neighboring country during 2014 and 2015, an official said.

Papua New Guinea will convey the results of its investigation to Indonesia through diplomatic channels, chief of the Indonesian delegation to a meeting of the Joint Sub-Committee on Security Matters (JSCSM), Commodore Atok Sutanto told ANTARA in Port Moresby.

The whereabouts of the 16 Indonesian citizens from Merauke district in Papua province are still unknown.

At the one-day meeting held on Wednesday, the Papua New Guinean delegation to the meeting also stated that Yakyu is part of the Indonesian territory and assured that incident like lowering Indonesias Red-and-White flag in the area will not recur.

"Papua New Guinea has pledged to prevent any recurrence of the incident in the future," said Susanto, who is also a high ranking officer for international relations at the National Defense Forces (TNI) Headquarters in Jakarta.

The 16 Indonesians entered Papua New Guinea via Torasi between 2014 and 2015. However, their whereabouts have been unknown since then. (*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107730/png-vows-to-probe-disappearance-of-16-indonesians

last time they let those incident happened, our Flanker made an incursion above their air space

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> those dirt poor viet made me laugh, living far away from the slumps of his own country and trying to ridiculous us the most largest economy and military power in the region



Crazy viet and their insanity. What can we expect, that's how ungrateful boat people behave.


----------



## Nike

Presiden Beri Arahan Kepada KopassusPresiden Joko Widodo (kanan) berdialog dengan Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo (tengah) dan KSAD Jenderal TNI Mulyono (kiri) sebelum memberikan arahan kepada Prajurit Komando Pasukan Khusus (Kopassus) di Mako Cijantung, Jakarta, Kamis (10/11/2016). Dalam momentum Hari Pahlawan, Presiden memerintahkan kepada perwira dan prajurit Komando Pasukan Khusus (Kopassus) untuk menempatkan diri sebagai perekat kemajemukan dan menjaga persatuan Indonesia, serta menegaskan TNI hanya satu, yakni Tentara Nasional yang bisa berdiri tegak mempersatukan ras, suku, agama dan mewujudkan cita-cita kemerdekaan serta terus menjaga Kebhinekaan. (ANTARA/Yudhi Mahatma)








Presiden Beri Arahan Kepada KopassusPresiden Joko Widodo (kanan) berdialog dengan Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo (tengah), KSAD Jenderal TNI Mulyono (kedua kanan), Danjen Kopassus Mayjen TNI Madsuni (kiri) serta Mensesneg Pratikno (kedua kiri) seusai memberikan arahan kepada Prajurit Komando Pasukan Khusus (Kopassus) di Mako Cijantung, Jakarta, Kamis (10/11/2016). Dalam momentum Hari Pahlawan, Presiden memerintahkan kepada perwira dan prajurit Komando Pasukan Khusus (Kopassus) untuk menempatkan diri sebagai perekat kemajemukan dan menjaga persatuan Indonesia, serta menegaskan TNI hanya satu, yakni Tentara Nasional yang bisa berdiri tegak mempersatukan ras, suku, agama dan mewujudkan cita-cita kemerdekaan serta terus menjaga Kebhinekaan. (ANTARA /Yudhi Mahatma)








Presiden Beri Arahan Kepada KopassusPresiden Joko Widodo (kedua kanan) didampingi Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo (kedua kiri), Mensesneg Pratikno (kiri) menerima penjelasan tentang persenjataan Prajurit Komando Pasukan Khusus (Kopassus) dari perwira Kopassus Mayor Romadhoni (kanan) seusai memberikan arahan kepada di Mako Cijantung, Jakarta, Kamis (10/11/2016). Dalam momentum Hari Pahlawan, Presiden memerintahkan kepada perwira dan prajurit Komando Pasukan Khusus (Kopassus) untuk menempatkan diri sebagai perekat kemajemukan dan menjaga persatuan Indonesia, serta menegaskan TNI hanya satu, yakni Tentara Nasional yang bisa berdiri tegak mempersatukan ras, suku, agama dan mewujudkan cita-cita kemerdekaan serta terus menjaga Kebhinekaan. (ANTARA /Yudhi Mahatma)








Presiden Beri Arahan Kepada KopassusPresiden Joko Widodo (kedua kanan) didampingi Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo (kedua kiri), KSAD Jenderal TNI Mulyono (kanan), Danjen Kopassus Mayjen TNI Madsuni (kiri) menyapa Prajurit Komando Pasukan Khusus (Kopassus) seusai memberikan arahan di Mako Cijantung, Jakarta, Kamis (10/11/2016). Dalam momentum Hari Pahlawan, Presiden memerintahkan kepada perwira dan prajurit Komando Pasukan Khusus (Kopassus) untuk menempatkan diri sebagai perekat kemajemukan dan menjaga persatuan Indonesia, serta menegaskan TNI hanya satu, yakni Tentara Nasional yang bisa berdiri tegak mempersatukan ras, suku, agama dan mewujudkan cita-cita kemerdekaan serta terus menjaga Kebhinekaan. (ANTARA/Yudhi Mahatma/pd/16


2017, Army want to build Yon Arhanud in East Nusatenggara

http://www.suara.com/news/2016/11/1...-akan-bangun-artileri-pertahanan-udara-di-ntt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

pro Indonesian militia during East Timor conflicts, we shall not forget their sacrifice

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fox14

Saya tahu mungkin viet dkk. membuat omong kosong atau apalah, tegurlah dengan sopan,dengan etika.
dan yang penting ga usah ngungkit2 kebaikan kita dulu. Risih, ga ingat apa yang di ungkit2 PM Abott dulu?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Fox14 said:


> Saya tahu mungkin viet dkk. membuat omong kosong atau apalah, tegurlah dengan sopan,dengan etika.
> dan yang penting ga usah ngungkit2 kebaikan kita dulu. Risih, ga ingat apa yang di ungkit2 PM Abott dulu?



well no need to use brainlah when confronting trolls, i had confronting him since 2 or 3 years ago. politeness is uselesse


----------



## initial_d

Let them, any smart man can tell that what viet and others pro prc (opruh, umno kid, heck even in some degree many of the mods here) comment are racist, islamophobist and shallow......
For them, we are a threat, a big competitor for their country, so what they do reflect their fear and unsecure inferiority toward us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

GraveDigger388 said:


> Man I just can't..
> 
> I'm already so fed up with this shit, seriously. The ignorance and hypocrisies have rendered me speechless.
> 
> Sory if I can't provide any reinforcement you need.



I guess you need go to the rear for R&R...I'll be the fresh reinforcement and give it a try


----------



## afiq0110

initial_d said:


> Let them, any smart man can tell that what viet and others pro prc (opruh, umno kid, heck even in some degree many of the mods here) comment are racist, islamophobist and shallow......
> For them, we are a threat, a big competitor for their country, so what they do reflect their fear and unsecure inferiority toward us.



Understood... I will just ignore them at another times...

Ps : can i have the lady number, the one at your avatar, hehe...


----------



## katarabhumi

Fox14 said:


> Saya tahu mungkin viet dkk. membuat omong kosong atau apalah, tegurlah dengan sopan,dengan etika.
> dan yang penting ga usah ngungkit2 kebaikan kita dulu. Risih, ga ingat apa yang di ungkit2 PM Abott dulu?



You came a little late, brother.. ethic and politeness is no use anymore especially with the the Troll gang.. Yes, it's always the same trolls, they bend on bad-mouthing and insulting Indonesia whenever they have the chance no matter what. Funny is sometimes they fight each other (Viet vs PRC trolls) but sometimes they are happily lick each other's @$$ against us. LOL 

We only need NOT to be overly emotional and be dragged down to their level.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TowerMan

skyhigh88 said:


> Air Platforms
> *DCNS proposes corvette, frigate designs for Indonesian Navy requirements*
> Ridzwan Rahmat, Jakarta - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 11 November 2016
> 
> Key points:
> 
> DCNS has proposed two surface vessel designs for ongoing requirements in Indonesia
> Proposals come with *offers to transfer technology and technical know-how to local industry*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A model of the Gowind 2500 frigate on display at Indo Defence 2016. DCNS is offering the design for Indonesia's two possible follow-on frigates to its SIGMA 10514 platforms. (IHS/Ridzwan Rahmat)
> 
> *DCNS is positioning its OPV 90 and Gowind 2500 designs* for the Indonesian Navy's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL's) *requirements for two 80 m offshore patrol vessels (OPVs)* and* two possible follow-on frigates to the SIGMA 10514 platforms*, respectively.
> 
> Speaking to IHS Jane's at the Indo Defence 2016 exhibition in Jakarta, DCNS officials confirmed that the shipbuilder will be participating in these competitions. *Formal tenders for the projects are largely expected to be issued in 2017.*
> 
> To read the full article, Client Login
> 
> (106 of 432 words)



what happen to our PKR10514 plan? only 2 ship only? and then try another brand?
still confused


----------



## Nike

TowerMan said:


> what happen to our PKR10514 plan? only 2 ship only? and then try another brand?
> still confused



no lah, it just Dcns trying to bid their luck into our next programme, Pkr still will be continued albeit i am suspected it will be a larger ships than before


----------



## MacanJawa

CHILL OUT guys dont feed trolls



madokafc said:


> no lah, it just Dcns trying to bid their luck into our next programme, Pkr still will be continued albeit i am suspected it will be a larger ships than before



mado did you know about medium sam progress?


----------



## TowerMan

madokafc said:


> no lah, it just Dcns trying to bid their luck into our next programme, Pkr still will be continued albeit i am suspected it will be a larger ships than before


3rd 4th 5th PKR10514... Any clue madoka?
iver confirm?or still can change? Stonge contender?


----------



## katarabhumi

*Letjen (Pur) Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin: Pasukan Khusus Itu Tidak Eceran, Tidak Juga Grosiran*

_November 12, 2016_

Menjalani pengabdian di TNI hingga meraih pangkat jenderal bintang tiga dan jabatan Sekretaris Jenderal Kementerian Pertahanan (Sekjen Kemhan) tahun 2005 berlanjut sebagai Wakil Menhan (2010), melengkapi proses pembentukan karakter diri perwira Kopassus kelahiran Makassar, 30 Oktober 1952 ini.

Bagi Letjen (Pur) Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin, karakter seorang pemimpin adalah faktor penting bagi seorang perwira. Dalam pemahamannya, kepemimpinan bukanlah sesuatu yang instan. Kepemimpinan itu sebuah proses panjang melalui tiga jalur yang perlu dilewati secara berimbang.

Pertama, melalui pendidikan dan latihan; kedua, melalui kesempatan berinteraksi dalam berbagai jenis pengabdian mulai dari teknis, taktis, administrasi sampai strategis; ketiga, pengembangan diri.

_“Itulah yang mengasah kepemimpian kita. Selama menjalani itu, akan timbul residu yang saya sebut adrenalin. Adrenalin itulah yang melekat pada diri kita. Adrenalin inilah yang menjadi semacam ‘kamus berjalan’, yang akan keluar pada saat kita menghadapi berbagai situasi. Itulah tolok ukur kepemimpinan yang saya pahami dan jalani selama ini,”_ beber Sjafrie panjang lebar.

Mantan Pangdam Jaya (1997-1998) ini mengaku sejak tidak lagi di Kemhan, melakukan update capacity di sekolah NATO di Jerman. Ia juga aktif bersama perwira senior dari mancanegara dalam forum diskusi di Tiongkok dan Taiwan. _“Saya network mereka, setiap tahun. Untuk NATO saya sendiri, di Taiwan ada perwira lain dari Indonesia, namun di Singapura dan Tiongkok saya sendiri. Itu undangan personal,”_ jelas Sjafrie.

Kakak kandung Marsda (Pur) Maroef Sjamsoeddin yang pernah mengikuti pendidikan pasukan khusus di Fort Benning dan Fort Bragg di Amerika serta di markas SASR Australia di Swanbourne ini menerima Beny Adrian, Fery Setiawan, dan fotografer Julius Rendy di kediamannya pertengahan September lalu. Berikut petikannya.

*Katanya Anda baru kembali dari Taiwan menghadiri forum ilmiah soal Laut Tiongkok Selatan (LCS). Apa hasil dari forum itu?*

_Agresivitas Tiongkok di LCS hanya untuk membangun kekuatan dan menunjukkan eksistensi mereka secara historis, politik, militer, dan teknologi. Itu saja._

*Bukankah China memperlihatkan sikap ofensif?*

_Tidak, nggak ngapa-ngapain. Itu strategi defensif aktif bukan ofensif aktif. Mereka bilang jangan diganggu. Kalau saya diganggu akan saya balas, dan balas lagi. Jadi yang ada hanya peredaan tegangan saja. Kalau Tiongkok menyatakan LCS punya mereka, itu betul. Mereka punya klaim historis, politik, militer, dan teknologi terhadap LCS. Mereka punya paper yang judulnya China Military Strategic Prospective in East South China Sea Situation. Mereka membesarkan angkatan bersenjata sudah pasti untuk menyaingi AS, namun tidak ofensif. Dalam arti jangan diganggu dan AS juga tidak mau ganggu. Garis logistik dari Amerika ke LCS sangat panjang dan pasti akan merepotkan Amerika. Sebuah keniscayaan bahwa tidak akan ada konflik terbuka. Tiongkok sangat all out demi national dignity.

Dalam pertemuan yang saya hadiri itu mereka ingin mengatakan inilah Tiongkok sekarang dengan pertumbuhan ekonomi dan teknologinya. Sikap Tiongkok terhadap Taiwan juga tetap One China Policy. Taiwan dan Tiongkok itu kan ibarat semut dan gajah. Intinya mereka bilang, jangan ganggu kami._

*Tantangan prajurit TNI sekarang berbeda dengan yang Anda alami. Katakanlah bobot operasionalnya sudah kecil. Apakah ini akan mempengaruhi pribadi mereka sebagai prajurit, karena tidak melalui tiga jalur yang perlu dilewati secara berimbang seperti tadi Anda sampaikan?*

_Tantangan setiap generasi berbeda. Di dalam teori Revolution in Military Affairs (RMA) dijelaskan bahwa setiap dekade memiliki tantangan tersendiri. RMA dekade yang lalu bobot teknologinya rendah, namun bobot operasionalnya tinggi. RMA sekarang, bobot teknologi meningkat namun bobot operasional menurun sejalan menurunnya konflik, sejalan berubahnya metode perang dari simetrik ke asimetrik.

Disinilah letaknya, bagaimana pengguna kekuatan dan pembina kekuatan TNI harus mencarikan “mainan” untuk tentara. Latihan ada, pendidikan ada, operasional harus dicarikan. Operasional adalah bagaimana kita mencarikan ruang agar kemampuan operasional prajurit terpelihara. Insurjensi sudah menurun drastis. Aceh dan Timtim sudah selesai. Jadi yang harus diasah sekarang, bagaimana intelektualisasi taktis dalam menghadapi insurjensi dalam bentuk lain.

Insurjensi dalam bentuk lain itu begini. Aceh mesti sudah damai, tetap harus diwaspadai. Dimanapun insurjensi, tidak pernah menghabiskan sampai orang terakhir. Pasti ada benih insurjensi. Disinilah peran intelijen untuk mengasah kemampuannya. Di Papua, insurjensinya mengarah ke politik, landscape ancamannya bukan bersenjata tapi politik, sehingga kita harus mengadakan diversifikasi profesionalistas intelijen. Namanya intelijen taktis. Bisa saja di dalamnya ada bobot penggunaan kekuatan tempur, tapi tidak kekuatan konvensional seperti tank melainkan kemampuan profesional prajurit.

Dengan kata lain, intelektualisasi profesionalitas militer jadi meningkat tantangannya. Kalau generasi saya tidak terlalu penting mempelajari teknolog informasi, tetapi pada saat ini di dalamnya ada teknologi. Militer Indonesia harus dilengkapi kemampuan perang informasi. Perang ini serupa tapi tidak sama dengan operasi tempur yang mematikan. Perang informasi melumpuhkan pemikiran. Bukan hidup atau mati.

Jadi tantangan militer sekarang justru meningkat. Karena tidak cukup militansi dan intelektualisasi taktis saja, tapi harus intelektualisasi teknologi dalam menghadapi perang asimetrik. Perang asimetrik sangat luas, borderless._

*Apakah TNI sudah mengaplikasikannya?*

_Di TNI sekarang ada unit cyber. Perang asimetrik membutuhkan biaya tinggi dan kualitas SDM. Harus dicari benih-benih prajurit yang mampu melaksanakan perang asimetrik. Saya tidak mengalami perang asimetrik. Namun saat sudah di Mabes, itu terjadi dan kita praktikkan di Aceh saat Darurat Militer. Waktu itu operasi intelijen, tempur, teritorial, dan informasi jalan bareng._

*Nah, sekarang soal pasukan khusus, di mana Anda dulu berada. Bagaimana Anda melihat kasus penyanderaan WNI di Filipina baru lalu yang melibatkan PPRC Kostrad. Kenapa tidak pasukan khusus yang sudah diwadahi dalam Koopsusgab TNI?*

_Kembalikan saja ke parameternya, karena ada pembagian kewenangan. Pengerahan kekuatan militer adalah fungsi Pemerintah dalam hal ini presiden. Penggunaan kekuatan dan bagaimana cara menggunakannya, itu fungsi panglima. Bagaimana militer disiapkan, itu fungsi kepala staf angkatan. Itu formula.

Sekarang kita lihat, apakah penggunaan kekuatan militer itu untuk melaksanakan operasi khusus atau sekadar deterrent guna mendukung diplomasi. Kalau menggunakan kekuatan TNI dalam rangka operasi khusus, tentu yang berperan pasukan khusus. Tapi kalau disebut penggunaan Kostrad sebagai kompartemen strategis, dia kan tidak bisa nyebrang, kekuatannya konvensional. Menggerakan pasukan yang besar jauh lebih susah dibanding pasukan kecil dengan kemampuan khusus. Tinggal kita lihat jenis operasinya: mendukung diplomasi atau ingin menjalankan sendiri.

Kalau mendukung diplomasi, namanya standby force, mainnya di perbatasan. Mungkin di dalamnya ada pasukan khusus. Itu bisa terjadi. Ini merupakan pilihan yang ada di panglima dan tidak berlawanan dengan hukum dan doktrin. Dia kan belum menjalanakannya dan itu bisa bagian dari strategi militer. Strategi militer itu kan hidup.

Berbeda dengan kasus Woyla dan Mapenduma. Jelas kita melakukan operasi militer di negara orang atas izin negara bersangkutan dengan batasan yang ditentukan. Atau kita melaksanakan operasi khusus terhadap sasaran terpilih berkategori strategis di wilayah nasional kita. Tapi kalau di Filipina, yang kita lihat kan diplomasi. Strategi militer dalam mendukung diplomasi. Kecuali menggunakan PPRC untuk menyeberang keluar wilayah nasional, itu boleh dipertanyakan. PPRC dipakai di wilayah nasional untuk menghadapi trouble spot._

http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/l...-khusus-itu-tidak-eceran-tidak-juga-grosiran/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Are these Rifles Indonesian made or these are BREN ? This picture is from Indo Defence 2016 ? @madokafc @Jakartans@PkDef @MarveL @anas_nurhafidz


----------



## mengkom

Zarvan said:


> Are these Rifles Indonesian made or these are BREN ? This picture is from Indo Defence 2016 ? @madokafc @Jakartans@PkDef @MarveL @anas_nurhafidz



i don't think so
that photo is taken from Indonesian Airforce booth in IDAM
several TNI special forces units have been known to operate the early version of CZ805, including TNI AU Detasemen Bravo 90

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## radialv

Correct....*CZ 805 BREN I spot this weapon at Indonesian Navy Special Force booth guarding by a Kopaska soldier*


----------



## toke115

Zarvan said:


> Are these Rifles Indonesian made or these are BREN ? This picture is from Indo Defence 2016 ? @madokafc @Jakartans@PkDef @MarveL @anas_nurhafidz


*Nope, Colt M4 Carbine, CZ805 and HK 416*


----------



## pr1v4t33r

>>> It's interesting to know that SU-35 is the only candidate for F-5 replacement right now. They were the only participant that submit the proposal document during tenders. And most likely we'll proceed with technical and price negotiation, including TOT and offset agreement. одобрять!





_read the discussion here: http://www.kaskus.co.id/thread/54830b56a3cb1768398b4574/berita--diskusi-seputar-su-35-fighter/193_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaka404

only one?... hmm. i hope there'll be another bid and others will join too. the problem with only having one contender is that there'll be no competition.


mandala said:


> Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBTs in Natuna. Credit to hobbymiliter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hobbymiliter.com/4840/foto-tank-leopard-2ri-tni-ad-dalam-latihan-militer-indonesia/


it's interesting to follow discussion involving this wargame in other forums... i always see comment such as " why would they train using these in a small island" or "wouldn't that destroy the road" etc... 
imho the size and terrain of natuna besar is perfect for the army to train on... and the very fact that indonesia is and archipelago means that even transporting these babies there already provide a meaningful experiences...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Grave of 11 muslim sailors from Indonesia found in England.*

_Saturday, 12 November 2016






The sailors were in service of Royal Dutch Navy during WW II in Europe_

LIVERPOOL – Otoritas Liverpool, Inggris, menemukan makam 11 Muslim pelaut asal Indonesia yang terlupakan selama tujuh dekade. Mereka adalah pelaut yang dinilai berjasa bagi pasukan sekutu selama Perang Dunia II. Makam 11 orang tersebut akan diberikan batu nisan baru melalui sebuah seremoni.

Makam para pelaut anggota Angkatan Laut Belanda itu tersembunyi di balik pagar besar dan hamparan rumput sejak 1940. Mereka berasal dari Jawa, Sumatera, dan Bali serta menumpang kapal pembawa makanan dan bantuan lainnya ke Inggris. Mereka ditugaskan untuk memelihara ruang mesin kapal dan melanglang buana ke Amerika Serikat (AS) serta Rusia untuk mendistribusikan makanan.

Namun sesampainya di Pantai Inggris, mereka menderita sejumlah penyakit yang umum mendera para pelaut masa itu seperti tuberkulosis (TBC) dan emfisema. Salah seorang di antaranya menderita penyakit beri-beri. Sebelas orang tersebut meninggal akibat sejumlah penyakit walau sempat dilarikan ke Rumah Sakit Walton di Liverpool.

Jenazah mereka lalu dimakamkan tidak jauh dari rumah sakit, tetapi seakan terlupakan hingga 2012. Seorang pencinta sejarah lokal yang tengah menelusuri riwayat keluarganya berhasil menemukan makam tersebut. Tentara Belanda yang tersisa dari zaman itu kemudian meneliti makam dan mengonfirmasi bahwa 11 orang tersebut adalah bagian dari pasukan Negeri Tulip.

“Semua dimulai pada 2012 ketika saya menemukan jenazah nenek saya Martha Riley yang meninggal karena flu spanyol pada 1917 di kuburan tersebut. Saya kemudian meneliti lebih jauh dan menemukan kuburan terlupakan tersebut pada 2014,” ujar peneliti sejarah Vic Raffells, seperti dimuat The Guardian, Sabtu (12/11/2016).

“Sebelas orang tersebut adalah Muslim asal Indonesia. Mereka bertugas di kapal Angkatan Laut Belanda. Satu orang lagi bernama Ali Mohamed bertugas di atas Kapal SS Empire Howard milik Angkatan Laut Inggris,” sambung Raffells.

Ia kemudian menemukan dokumen yang menyatakan makam tersebut adalah milik 11 pelaut Indonesia itu. Raffells kemudian menyerahkan dokumen kepada anggota Paroki Liverpool Kapten Peter Woods yang kemudian mencari catatan mengenai 11 orang tersebut.

Pada Kamis 10 November 2016, seremoni diadakan di makam 11 orang tersebut. Lektor Liverpool Pastor Crispin Pailing memimpin seremoni tersebut. Imam Waddah Saleh dari Komunitas Abdullah Quilliam turut hadir untuk melantunkan ayat suci Alquran bagi 11 orang tersebut sesuai ajaran Islam.

Sejumlah perwakilan dari Kedutaan Besar Belanda juga hadir dalam seremoni tersebut bersama dengan Wali Kota Liverpool Roz Gladden. “Sangat menakjubkan melihat semua orang datang bersama untuk menghormati orang-orang ini. Mereka sangat pantas mendapatkan rasa hormat karena wafat untuk negara mereka, sehingga kita bisa hidup dalam perdamaian dan harmoni. Sebuah kehormatan berada di sini,” ujar Saleh. (war)

http://m.okezone.com/read/2016/11/1...m_source=wp&utm_medium=box&utm_campaign=wpbr2

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

kaka404 said:


> only one?... hmm. i hope there'll be another bid and others will join too. the problem with only having one contender is that there'll be no competition.



This is a good news actually, we don't want to complicate the process and drag it down and further delay F5 replacement program. We need this jets yesterday. Now the only concern is how we get the best deal in our negotiation with the Russian about the price, specs, TOT and offset term for the final contract.



kaka404 said:


> it's interesting to follow discussion involving this wargame in other forums... i always see comment such as " why would they train using these in a small island" or "wouldn't that destroy the road" etc... imho the size and terrain of natuna besar is perfect for the army to train on... and the very fact that indonesia is and archipelago means that even transporting these babies there already provide a meaningful experiences...


Not only that, since Indonesia is surrounded by many small islands nations, like Timor Leste and the pacifics islands countries (Vanuatu, Solomon, etc). This excercise could also act as a warning message for them to silence their mischievous thought for supporting rebel groups and separatist NGO in Indonesia. We could easily project our power to reach theirs, so behave!


----------



## kaka404

pr1v4t33r said:


> This is a good news actually, we don't want to complicate the process and drag it down and further delay F5 replacement program. We need this jets yesterday. N*ow the only concern is how we get the best deal in our negotiation with the Russian about the price, specs, TOT and offset term for the final contract.*


that's my main concern. The MD must put their best people on it, especially now since there are no other potential seller.



pr1v4t33r said:


> This excercise could also act as a warning message for them to silence their mischievous thought for supporting rebel groups and separatist NGO in Indonesia. We could easily project our power to reach theirs, so behave!


this is the same reason why a long time ago, when TNI just about to buy these tanks, i said that TNI should do a lot of practices with these tanks in Riau or any province in sumatera which are near malaka strait.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

kaka404 said:


> that's my main concern. The MD must put their best people on it, especially now since there are no other potential seller.


Yes, at least we know that this program is moving forward now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*MCCV: Bukan Sekedar Mobile Command Control Vehicle Bagi Drone*
indomiliter | 10/11/2016 | Berita Matra Darat, Berita Update Alutsista, Dari Ruang Tempur, Drone, Truk Militer | 1 Comment




Smart bus MCCV di Indo Defence 2014.

Di Indonesia sampai saat ini belum ada ransus (kendaraan khusus) commob (_communication mobile_) yang berperan sebagai mobile GCS (_Ground Control Station_) dan sekaligus sebagai ‘rumah’ bagi drone. Umumnya kedua peran tersebut digelar secara terpisah, namun perusahaan swasta nasional, PT Bhinneka Dwi Persada (BDP) punya konsep jitu dengan mengintegrasikan kemampuan commob, kendaraan komando, GCS, dan hanggar drone, semuanya dalam satu platform yang disebut MCCV (_Mobile Command Control Vehicle_).

*Baca juga: Rajawali 350 – Rahasia Dibalik Kecanggihan Drone Helikopter Bakamla RI*

PT BDP yang terkenal karena sukses memasarkan drone Rajawali 330 ke TNI AD dan drone helikopter Rajawali 350 ke Bakamla, sejatinya telah memperkenalkan konsep MCCV pada Indo Defence 2014. Saat itu MCCV diwujudkan dalam prototipe smart bus berwarna hijau dof. Konsep MCCV kemudian juga diperlihatkan dalam ajang Singapore AirShow 2016 bulan Februari lalu. Dan yang paling update di Indo Defence 2016, PT BDP kini mengemas MCCV dalam platform truk 4×4 yang dilengkapi berbagai sistem proteksi maksimal. Namun pada dasarnya konsep MCCV dapat diadaopsi di berbagai macam jenis kendaraan.





MCCV dalam platform truk. Desainnya mirip dengan truk Ganilla milik Korps Marinir TNI AL.
*Baca juga: Ganilla – Kitchen Truk Marinir dengan Desain Futurisktik*

Sebagai ransus, MCCV dirancang untuk berbagai macam misi, mulai dari combine operations, VIP security, hazard handling, dan special force operations. Dalam Indo Defence 2014, PT BDP menampilkan MCCV dalam wujud smart bus, karena sosoknya berupa bus berukuran besar, di dalam ruang bagasi juga dipersiapkan untuk ruang robot penjinak bom. Dalam prakteknya, MCCV dirancang dapat beroperasi taktis dan mandiri dengan koneksi langsung ke jaringan satelit (VSat).





Ruang kendali drone (GCS) yang ada di dalam MCCV.
*Baca juga: TOPX4-B132 – Prototipe Quadcopter UAV dari Dislitbang TNI AD*





Posisi ruang penyimpanan drone di bagasi bus MCCV.
Dari spesifikasi yang dirilis, MCCV dapat dilengkapi berbagai perangkat yang customized, sebut saja ada radio jammer dan multispectral camouflage net. Yang disebut terakhir menjadikan ransus MCCV punya kemampuan anti thermal sensor, anti infrared dan anti radar. Untuk MCCV yang digelar dalam wujud truk, juga dikendepankan perlindungan balistik dengan pilihan iron sheet, steel plate dan titanium. Sementara roda sudah menggunakan jenis run flat type yang sanggup menahan terjangan proyektil.





MD4-1000 di Singapore Air Show 2016.
Bagaimana dengan kinerjanya? MCCV dirancang dengan power supply 13 kva silent dan generator dengan kapasitas 12 liter. Generator disimulasikan dapat mendukung operasi selama 3 – 5 jam. Untuk jalur komunikasi, selain satelit, MCCV mendukung interoperabilitas hingga 8 channel, mulai dari frekuensi HF, UHF,_ VoIP (Voice over Internet Protocol)_, GSM, 3G/4G dan landline. Baik MCCV dalam wujud truk dan bus, sama-sama mengandalkan drone copter jenis Microdrone MD4-1000, jenis drone yang disebut-sebut telah digunakan satuan elite di lingkungan TNI AL. *(Haryo Adjie)*

*Baca juga: Microdrone MD4-1000 – Drone Quadcopter Pilihan Satuan Elite TNI AL*
http://www.indomiliter.com/mccv-bukan-sekedar-mobile-command-control-vehicle-bagi-drone/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Latancab 2016

#natuna #army

@oriuploader

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2 MBTs live firing in Natuna. Photo Dispenad.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BMtvaHbBlx6/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chakrabirawa

pr1v4t33r said:


> This is a good news actually, we don't want to complicate the process and drag it down and further delay F5 replacement program. We need this jets yesterday. Now the only concern is how we get the best deal in our negotiation with the Russian about the price, specs, TOT and offset term for the final contract.



Hmm, I guess by the open tender method which is through a selection process of various vendors we'll get the best price and tech. I've been around in procurement fields and I can assure you that each method has its own merits and disadvantages. Penunjukan langsung like this one is simple method yet the sole vendor has more bargaining power since he knows we depend/in dire need of his assistance. A sole vendor can set up high price and be stubborn.

Meanwhile, through open tender method vendors will compete since most times there's always auction process where they bid for the lowest price. Aside from the auction, the method usually relies on merit points scoring that judging the technology offered by each vendor and the scoring composition for technology-price is 70-30 or 80-20.

Well my experience is not that much since goverment procurement is far more complicated I believe.
But the point is: through open tender, we can squeeze the best price and tech out of a vendor. BUT in a special case, _Penunjukan Langsung_ can be done in terms we are in dire need of a tech which in certain reasons could only be provided by one vendor. Yet the procurement commitee will have a hell of an effort to get the best price (the negotiation is really pain in the ar$e since the Offering Price is always far above the Owner's Estimate).

All I can say is if the government chose one certain vendor, they really want it badly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Chakrabirawa said:


> Penunjukan langsung like this one is simple method yet the sole vendor has more bargaining power since he knows we depend/in dire need of his assistance. A sole vendor can set up high price and be stubborn.


 
We did an open tender for F5 replacement. Unfortunately, only one vendor that really interested to finally submit their bidding proposal. But why... tanyakan saja pada rumput yang bergoyang...


----------



## initial_d

pr1v4t33r said:


> We did an open tender for F5 replacement. Unfortunately, only one vendor that really interested to finally submit their bidding proposal. But why... tanyakan saja pada rumput yang bergoyang...


Money talk


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d said:


> Money talk


I don't know really, and i don't want to assume that their decision was tampered by that kind of practice. Maybe just technicalities.

In the middle of Combat, 5 units Leopard 2RI have to undergo engine recovery process. 
Dari 20 Leo yg turun di Natuna, 5 biji mesin nya jebol. Dan hanya butuh 5 jam saja untuk proses recoverynya, Good Job. - Kaskus forum -











Harsh terrain





Parkir dulu

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> I don't know really, and i don't want to assume that their decision was tampered by that kind of practice. Maybe just technicalities.
> 
> In the middle of Combat, 5 units Leopard 2RI have to undergo engine recovery process.
> Dari 20 Leo yg turun di Natuna, 5 biji mesin nya jebol. Dan hanya butuh 5 jam saja untuk proses recoverynya, Good Job. - Kaskus forum -
> View attachment 351552



digeber poll, diuji sampe batas maksimal. Gak heran ada yg ngadat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army female gunner & driver of the M113 APC in Natuna. Credit to TNI-AD.











https://www.instagram.com/tni_angkatan_darat/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Gatling M134D Minigun Test for TNI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Gatling M134D Minigun Test for TNI



you can clearly see quadcopter drones flying nearby


----------



## Svantana

maaf mau tanya, forum ini 
*Indonesia l Defense and Military Issued - SkyscraperCity*
kok tidak bisa diakses y? kenapakah gerangan?


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Exercise in Natuna.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## mandala

F-16V, Saab Gripen & FA-50 Golden Eagle are currently the 3 candidates for the Indonesian Air Force Hawk 100/200 Replacement.

*Viper dan Super Hercules, Kuda Hitam untuk TNI AU*

November 13, 2016




Randall L. Howard (kiri) dan Richard Johnston (kanan) menjelaskan keunggulan-keunggulan F-16V dan C-130J Super Hercules. Sumber gambar: Suharso Rahman

Kompetisi jet tempur dan pesawat angkut militer untuk TNI Angkatan Udara, diprediksi akan makin ketat mengingat sejumlah negara memberikan tawaran menarik kepada Pemerintah Indonesia terkait performa pesawat, transfer teknologi, dan ofset yang menjadi syarat pembelian alutsista dari luar negeri.

Untuk pesawat tempur, selain pengganti F-5 peluang masih terbuka lebar dalam dekade ini mengingat dua skadron Hawk 100/200 yang ada di Pekanbaru dan Pontianak pada 2026 sudah harus punya pengganti karena pada masa itu Hawk 100/200 telah mengabdi 30 tahun di TNI AU. Itu artinya, dalam sepuluh tahun mulai dari sekarang TNI AU sudah harus mengkaji jet tempur mana yang paling cocok untuk menggantikan Hawk 100/200.

*Wakil Asisten Perencanaan (Waasrena) KSAU, Marsma TNI Arif Mustofa, memberikan sedikit bocoran kepada Angkasa. Dikatakan, untuk pengganti Hawk 100/200 saat ini ada tiga pesawat yang sedang dikaji. Ketiganya adalah jet tempur mesin tunggal, yakni Saab Gripen, Lockheed Martin F-16 Viper, dan KAI FA-50 Golden Eagle. “Ketiga pesawat ini berpeluang, terutama Gripen danViper silakan bertarung,” ujar Arif di Jakarta, 1 November 2016.*

Randall L. Howard, Pengembangan Bisnis F-16 Lockheed Martin, dalam ajang Indo Defence 2016 di Jakarta mengatakan, Pemerintah Indonesia tahun lalu telah menanyakan kemungkinan Indonesia membeli F-16V dan meminta penjelasan kepada Lockheed Martin mengenai performa dan harga F-16 _Viper_. Pemerintah AS pun telah memberikan respons pada awal 2016 dan menyatakan bahwa Indonesia bisa membeli F-16V berikut segala persenjataannya. “Ya, Pemerintah AS telah mengatakan bahwa Indonesia boleh membeli F-16V berikut segala persenjataannya,” papar Howard kepada beberapa jurnalis termasuk _Angkasa_.




F-16 Viper. Sumber gambar: Lockheed Martin

Dijelaskan Howard, F-16V merupakan produk F-16 termutakhir dengan teknologi terkini dari seluruh keluarga F-16 yang telah diproduksi sebanyak 4.500 unit di mana 3.300 unit di antaranya saat ini masih dioperasikan di 24 negara (27 operator).

“Viper dilengkapi beragam avionik canggih dan radar terbaru AESA. Lockheed Martin bukan pertama kali mengintegrasikan radar AESA, melainkan sudah punya pengalaman seperti pada F-22 _Raptor_, F-16 Block 60, dan F-35 _Lightning II_. Radar AESA yang digunakan Viper, punya komunalitas 85% dengan radar yang digunakan pada F-35,” ujar Randy panggilan Randall.

Radar AESA yang dimaksud, tidak lain adalah AN/APG-83 SABR (_Scalable Agile Beam Radar_) buatan Northrop Grumman yang mulai digunakan sejak 2008. Radar AESA ini merupakan turunan dari radar AESA AN/APG-77 (F-22), AN/APG-80 (F-16 Block 60), dan AN/APG-81 (F-35). SABR terpilih menjadi platform radar _Viper_ karena kemampuannya yang terdepan dan biaya perawatannya yang paling efisien.

Efisiensi dan penghematan lainnya, akan didapat oleh operator _Viper_karena F-16V memiliki umur penggunaan yang panjang, yakni 12.000 jam terbang, meningkat dari umur rata-rata F-16 yang 8.000 jam terbang.

Randall menambahkan, keuntungan lain bila Indonesia mengoperasikan_Viper_ adalah ketersediaan dukungan F-16 yang sangat luas di seluruh dunia. Dengan produksi yang sangat banyak, 3.300 unit saat ini beroperasi, tidak ada kekhawatiran Indonesia untuk tidak mendapatkan suku cadang F-16. Demikian jua dengan syarat ofset atau transfer teknologi, Lockheed Martin akan memberikannya kepada Indonesia.

“Perlu Anda ketahui, untuk ofset dan transfer teknologi, Lockheed Martin adalah yang terbesar melakukan hal itu dengan nilai mencapai 45 miliar dolar AS di seluruh dunia. Tidak ada perusahaan lain yang bisa menandingi,” tambah Howard.

Artinya, mengenai ofset, hal itu dipandang bukan sesuatu yang baru bagi Lockheed Martin. “Contohnya kami membuat F-16 di Korea, Turki, Belgia, dan negara lainnya. Dengan Indonesia pun sama. Hal yang bisa dilakukan misalnya produksi bersama komponen F-16,” tandasnya.

Randall berpromosi, dibandingkan pesawat tempur mesin tunggal sekelasnya, F-16V adalah yang terunggul. Pesawat ini terbang lebih cepat, membawa persenjataan lebih banyak, dan radius tempurnya paling jauh. Soal sebutan F-16 _Viper_ dengan Block 70, hal itu dibenarkan oleh Howard. “Ya betul, F-16 Block 70 adalah _Viper_ yang menggunakan mesin buatan General Electric, sementara Block 72 adalah yang menggunakan mesin Pratt & Whitney,” ujarnya.

http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/angkatan-udara/viper-dan-super-hercules-kuda-hitam-untuk-tni-au/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

BMP-3F

#marine #tanks

@imf










Botol kecap




Anti tank

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> Indonesian Army Exercise in Natuna.


heard Marines and Air Force Kopaskhas soon will joint in Latgab PPRC...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CN235 N65 ordered by Senegal ready for flight test





NC-212i for PAF





Komodo 4x4 platform for Mistral

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBT. Credit to Lembaga Keris.







https://m.facebook.com/lembagakeris/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r

150 meter Multi Role Support Ship model from PT.PAL Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## UMNOPutra

pr1v4t33r said:


> I don't know really, and i don't want to assume that their decision was tampered by that kind of practice. Maybe just technicalities.
> 
> In the middle of Combat, 5 units Leopard 2RI have to undergo engine recovery process.
> Dari 20 Leo yg turun di Natuna, 5 biji mesin nya jebol. Dan hanya butuh 5 jam saja untuk proses recoverynya, Good Job. - Kaskus forum -



What ... 5 from 20 Leopard2 ..... Mesinnya "Jebol:" ...

There is a discussion in Malaysia Military Blog re, that issue ...

https://www.facebook.com/MalaysiaMilitaryPower


----------



## GraveDigger388

UMNOPutra said:


> What ... 5 from 20 Leopard2 ..... Mesinnya "Jebol:" ...
> 
> There is a discussion in Malaysia Military Blog re, that issue ...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MalaysiaMilitaryPower


Ayy fam... Welcome back...

Those broken engines mean one thing:

They show how hardcore we use those tanks even it's only training.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Frontal view of the Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBT.


----------



## faries

Petir V-101 Specifications
- Length: 1,850 mm
- The wingspan: 1,550 mm
- Weight without warheads: 20 kg
- Water frame set: carbon reinforced composite
- Propulsion system set: turbine engine thrust
- Warhead weight: 10 kg
- Range on the inaugural test: 45 km
- The second phase test speed: 260 km per hour
- Electronic systems: PID controller, 3D waypoint autopilot, GPS navigation, complete with 6 DoF sensors and 3 axis magnetometers

http://www.indomiliter.com/petir-direvisi-dari-rudal-jelajah-ke-target-drone/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Serbuan pantai, M113 berenangnya lincah juga. Klo tambah arisgator kit pasti makin ngebut...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1457409807606657

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBTs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

A closer and clearer look of a model of the Modern Medium Weight Tank (MMWT) 

_A joint project between PT. Pindad (Indonesia) and FNSS (Turkey). A prototype is being planned to be introduced next year during the Indonesian Armed Forces day (Oct. 5). Photographer:Fallenpx_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT.PAL Indonesia
_The location of submarine production facilities can be seen at the top left corner. While in Semarang graving dock, we can see KRI 331, SSV#2 ordered by Philippines, and KRI 332._

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kaka404

^sub facility (under construction): left upper corner. KRI 331, philippines's ssv and KRI 332 on right lower corner

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Movie trailer: I Leave My Heart in Lebanon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

kaka404 said:


> ^sub facility (under construction): left upper corner. KRI 331, philippines's ssv and KRI 332 on right lower corner


Correction it should be:
• Left upper corner. KRI IGNR (332), Philippines's SSV and KRI REM (331) on right lower corner.


----------



## rondo.royal2

kok drone vietnam 4000 km ga muncul di pameran indodefence, zhuhai airshow, adas .. Padahal itu kan produk kebanggaan kerjasama 2 negara , vietnam dan belarus .. Yg mana di klaim drone sudah di uji terbang 

Belarus di indodefence malah mamerin SAM ,atgm , radio etc , ga ada drone 4000 km itu.. Seharusnya di pamerin walaupun prototipe , kek tank medium pindad- fnss. 

Berarti fix drone vietnam 4000 km adl HOAX belaka .. Juga vietnam Academy of science and technology yg membuat drone 4000km di website nya ga ada sama sekali .. Gambar, spec, video tentang drone yg di klaim 4000 km.


----------



## faries

Time to fly home to The Dragon Nest. F-16 Fighting Falcon, Sam Ratulangi International Airport.
Image credit to Bayu Agus Wibowo.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BMvhMWCA1Fz/?taken-by=angkasa.id

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Preparation for delivery ceremony of 2 AS365N3+ Dauphin Helicopters from PTDI to Indonesian Search and Rescue. Credit to Hindawan H.







https://www.instagram.com/p/BM0HW8Pjqij/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Unconfirmed report that Indonesia could sign a contract for 1 battery (6 launcher) of Kongsberg NASAMS. While Saab is also offering the BAMSE.

*Saab BAMSE: Sistem Rudal Hanud Penantang Dominasi NASAMS*

indomiliter | 14/11/2016 |* 
*





Bila merujuk ke agenda, mestinya di MEF (_Minimum Essential Force_)II sudah ada kontrak pengadaan alutsista hanud MERAD (_Medium Air Defence_). Yang sudah terang-terangan menyebut pengadaan sistem senjata ini adalah Korps Paskhas TNI AU. Seperti disebut oleh Komandan Korpaskhas Marsekal Muda TNI Adrian Watimena, kandidat yang mendapat perhatian serius adalah NASAMS (National Advanced Surface to Air Missile System) dari Norwegia, LY-80, Flying King, dan Sky Dragon 50. Ketiga yang disebut terakhir berasal dari Cina.

*Meski belum dapat dikonfirmasi, kabarnya saat ini telah dilakukan kontrak untuk pengadaan satu baterai (enam peluncur) NASAMS.* Dibanding ketiga kompetitornya dari Cina, jelas NASAMS punya image paling premium. NASAMS dengan isi rudal SAM (_Surface to Air Missile_) AIM-120 AMRAAM produksi Raytheon telah digunakan Norwegia, AS, Oman, Finlandia dan Belanda. Bahkan di AS, NASAMS dipercaya sebagai perisai hanud Gedung Putih di Washington DC.






Sistem NASAMS digadang oleh dua perusahaan dari dua negara, Kongsberg Defence & Aerospace dari Norwegia dan Raytheon dari AS. Sebut saja platform NASAMS dengan mudah diakuisisi, tapi belum tentu dengan AIM-120 AMRAAM, pasalnya pembelian senjata bernilai strategis dari AS membutuhkan persetujuan dari pemerintah dan perlemen, terlebih dengan naiknya Donald Trump sebagai Presiden AS, menjadikan masa depan pengadaan alutsista _bergenre_ stragetis diselimuti tanda tanya besar.

Lepas dari soal politik dan risiko embargo, nun jauh dari daratan Skandinavia, Saab AB dari Swedia juga telah memperkenalkan sistem hanud BAMSE (Bofors Advanced Missile System Evaluation) untuk Indonesia. Oleh pihak Saab, BAMSE tidak disebut sebagai rudal hanud jarak menengah, di situs resminya BAMSE adalah SRSAM (_Short Range SAM_) dengan kode RBS-23. Pengkategorian rudal hanud sah-sah saja dilakukan berbeda antar manufaktur. Seperti Saab juga menyebut rudal MANPADS RBS-70 sebagai VSHORAD (_Very Short Range Air Defence_). Walau disebut SRSAM, tapi pada prinsipnya BAMSE sanggup menangkal sasaran dari jarak menengah, dengan jarak tembak efektif sampai 20 Km.

Read more: http://www.indomiliter.com/saab-bamse-sistem-rudal-hanud-penantang-dominasi-nasams/comment-page-1/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

pr1v4t33r said:


> Movie trailer: I Leave My Heart in Lebanon




The filming technique looks promising, but too bad it's actually a love story. It'd be great if there's no romance at all and all about combat from start till end.


----------



## katarabhumi

*Tarung Drajat (martial art) attraction performed by Brimob officers during Brimob's 71st anniversary (Nov. 14 2016) *




*Pasukan dengan loreng khas Brimob menampilkan atraksi beladiri Tarung Drajat, Senin 14 November 2016 dalam rangka HUT ke-71 Korps Brimob di Mako Brimob Polda Sulsel. **- Harian Fajar Makassar 15/11/2016 -*


ps : _I'm sorry for the low quality image.. It was scanned from a newspaper page_ 


..


Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> The filming technique looks promising, but too bad it's actually a love story. It'd be great if there's no romance at all and all about combat from start till end.



Budget constraints ... more combat scene means more props, more CGI, etc. I don't think they have enough money. Besides, drama is still the most liked (and most profitable) genre in Indonesia.


.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Tanks & Armored Vehicles on display for public at Kencana Beach - Natuna.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## damian86

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> The filming technique looks promising, but too bad it's actually a love story. It'd be great if there's no romance at all and all about combat from start till end.



combat scene in that movie? it is peacekeeping mission in Lebanon, combat was rarely to happening..


----------



## gondes

Boarding Exercise during Asean Defence Ministry Meeting plus FTX on Maritime Security in New Zealand, 15 Nov 2016
















@oriuploader

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

71th year anniversary Indonesian Marine Corps unique ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Svantana said:


> 71th year anniversary Indonesian Marine Corps unique ceremony.


HBD Marines...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

new helicopter for Indonesian National Search and Rescue Agency





Mr.President with Korps Pasukan Khas (the special forces and infantry corps of the Indonesian Air Force)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paskhas




Mr.President with Kopassus ( Indonesian Army special forces)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopassus

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

the Ak 101/102 used by Polri during Santoso manhunt is brand new actually, 

http://tribratanews.poldakalsel.com...alsel-ke-poso-dipersenjatai-dua-senjata-baru/

our Brimob forces is clearly evolving in appearences and doctrine

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

damian86 said:


> combat scene in that movie? it is peacekeeping mission in Lebanon, combat was rarely to happening..



Things could go wrong during peacekeeping operations. Aidid's militia attacked Pakistani contingent in Somalia, resulting the death of 24 Pakistani soldiers and 57 wounded. The filmmaker could create a fictional conflict. As an example, Hizbullah started to launch rockets once again, causing Israeli forces to invade the Southern Lebanon like in 2006. 

Most of Garuda contingent is able to withdraw north to avoid conflict. However, before the invasion begins a 24-man team with 4 Anoa was sent to apprehend local Hizbullah rocket team leader, Their task is to bring the Hizbullah local leader to UNIFIL's relocated HQ at Beirut

During their journey, the team is pursued by Hizbullah to free their leader. The team is also pursued by Israeli, because the leader is a highly valuable intel asset for them. All Anoa are disabled during numerous clashes and it's a difficult journey to reach safety, after numerous Garuda personnel killed and wounded. This can be as good as Black Hawk Down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KN SAR Purworejo at Palindo Marine Shipyard
Kapal SAR catamaran milik Basarnas ini siap dioperasikan kembali setelah sebelumnya harus menjalani perbaikan di galangan Palindo Marine karena sempat kandas saat melakukan upaya pencarian korban kapal karam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samudro_JOY

*RI, Laos explore stronger defense cooperation*
Vientiane, Laos | Tue, November 15, 2016 | 09:01 pm 






Indonesia is sounding out the possibility of tapping into the potential of Laos, which currently relies on other countries to develop its weapons systems, in a bid to continue to improve the country’s defense industry.

Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu presented an offer to his Laotian counterpart, National Defense Minister Chansamone Chanyalath, during a meeting at the Laos Defense Ministry in Vientiane on Tuesday. The meeting was held on the sidelines of the ASEAN Defense Ministers’ Meeting (ADMM) Retreat.

“The Indonesian Defense Ministry is ready to connect you with Indonesian defense companies if Laos is interested,” said Ryamizard.

To complete Indonesia-Laos defense cooperation, he said, Indonesia was also ready to expand collaboration in the field of defense education and training between the two countries.

“We need to intensify and improve our collaboration on education,” Ryamizard said. “Indonesia is basically open to welcoming military students from Laos to study at our staff and command schools.”

Indonesia does not currently engage in any defense cooperation with Laos except in the field of education and training. Ryamizard’s proposal on the supplying of defense equipment for Laos, if it is realized, will mark the first collaboration between the two countries in this respect. (ebf)

*Margareth S. Aritonang
The Jakarta Post *

thejakartapost(ttk)com/news/2016/11/15/ri-laos-explore-stronger-defense-cooperation.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

The Leopard 2RI & Leopard 2A4 MBTs of the Indonesian Army Kostrad 1st Cavalry Battalion. Credit to Yonkav 1 Kostrad.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BM1YgtXBqXi/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia-Laos joint working group needed for enhanced defense collaboration*






_Advanced technology – Visitors explore defense vehicles displayed during the 2016 International Indo Defence Expo & Forum at JIExpo Kemayoran, Jakarta, on Nov.2. (Antara/M.Agung Rajasa)
_
Vientiane, Laos | Tue, November 15, 2016 | 09:52 pm

View attachment 352286
Advanced technology – Visitors explore defense vehicles displayed during the 2016 International Indo Defence Expo & Forum at JIExpo Kemayoran, Jakarta, on Nov.2. (Antara/M.Agung Rajasa)
Indonesia and Laos should set up a joint working group through which they can assess priority areas before they further enhance defense cooperation, a high-ranking defense official has said.

Laos Defense Minister Lt. Gen. Chansamone Chanyalath said Tuesday that his country needed such a working group to locate the areas of its defense weaponry system that most needed improvement before it sealed any agreement with Indonesia.

“[...] I do believe that Indonesia has experience in producing defense equipment," Chanyalath told his Indonesian counterpart, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu, during a meeting at his office in Vientiane, on Tuesday.

Chanyalath was responding to Ryamizard's proposal for a more enhanced defense cooperation between the two countries. In his remarks earlier, Ryamizard said it was expected that Laos could also procure defense equipment from Indonesia, expanding their existing collaboration, which is in the field of defense education and training only.

Chanyalath told Ryamizard that stronger defense cooperation between Indonesia and Laos would help build the latter's defense industry so that Laos, which still imports the majority of its weapons from other countries, could start to produce its own military weapons.

Chanyalath later proposed a high-level official meeting to discuss further details both countries should work on so their defense collaboration would be mutually beneficial. (ebf)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...nhanced-defense-collaboration-1479221548.html


*

RI, Laos explore stronger defense cooperation*
Vientiane, Laos | Tue, November 15, 2016 | 09:01 pm





_Modern technology – Foreign technicians disembark from the Navy's KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai-332 at the shipyard of state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL Indonesia in Surabaya, East Java, on Nov.8. PT PAL is building the frigate in conjunction with Netherlands-based Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS). It is expected that construction of the ship will finish in October 2017. (Antara/Irfan Anshori)
_
Indonesia is sounding out the possibility of tapping into the potential of Laos, which currently relies on other countries to develop its weapons systems, in a bid to continue to improve the country’s defense industry.

Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu presented an offer to his Laotian counterpart, National Defense Minister Chansamone Chanyalath, during a meeting at the Laos Defense Ministry in Vientiane on Tuesday. The meeting was held on the sidelines of the ASEAN Defense Ministers’ Meeting (ADMM) Retreat.

“The Indonesian Defense Ministry is ready to connect you with Indonesian defense companies if Laos is interested,” said Ryamizard.

To complete Indonesia-Laos defense cooperation, he said, Indonesia was also ready to expand collaboration in the field of defense education and training between the two countries.

“We need to intensify and improve our collaboration on education,” Ryamizard said. “Indonesia is basically open to welcoming military students from Laos to study at our staff and command schools.”

Indonesia does not currently engage in any defense cooperation with Laos except in the field of education and training. Ryamizard’s proposal on the supplying of defense equipment for Laos, if it is realized, will mark the first collaboration between the two countries in this respect. (ebf)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/11/15/ri-laos-explore-stronger-defense-cooperation.html




*Indonesia suggests Myanmar implement its own ‘Bela Negara’*
Vientiane, Laos | Tue, November 15, 2016 | 11:23 pm




Deep talks _-- Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu (left) discusses the effectiveness of Indonesia's Bela Negara (State Defense) program with his Myanmar counterpart, Defense Minister Sein Win (right), during a meeting in Vientiane on Nov. 15. (JP/Margareth S.Aritonang)
_
Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu has suggested that Myanmar could implement its own version of his ministry’s widely criticized Bela Negara (State Defense) program as a way to tackle security challenges, including terrorism.

Speaking to his Myanmar counterpart, Defense Minister Sein Win, in a meeting in Vientiane on Tuesday, Ryamizard said the people’s force was more effective than any weapon in the fight against terrorism. This was one of the reasons Indonesia had developed the State Defense program, he went on.

“Weapons contribute only 1 percent in winning a fight against terrorism while people’s force accounts [for] 99 percent,” he said.

Ryamizard said Indonesia’s huge population of around 250 million was a great power to fight against terrorism, an ideology-based threat that was currently affecting the country with the largest Muslim population in the world.

“The Bela Negara program provides room for all 250 Indonesian people to face terrorist groups such as the IS [Islamic State] extreme group. All of the citizens must defend the country,” he stressed.

The Bela Negara program has raised criticism from various parties worried that it is an attempt to re-militarize the country. Some of them argued that training civilians with military skills, even if they were basic, might lead to clashes among people.

Responding such concerns, the Defense Ministry has repeatedly said that military training would only be provided to locals living in conflict-prone areas. (ebf)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ts-myanmar-implement-its-own-bela-negara.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Natuna students took photos with the Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBTs on display at Kencana Beach - Natuna. Credit to natuna_batamnews.











https://www.instagram.com/natuna_batamnews/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

DCNS offer corvette and frigate design for Indonesia





OPV 90 Kership











Gowind 2500

http://www.indomiliter.com/siap-iku...awarkan-dua-desain-kapal-perang-untuk-tni-al/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> DCNS offer corvette and frigate design for Indonesia



Some say that Navy will continue with SIGMA for PKR frigate project, which is developed by PT.PAL indonesia. While for OPV project, Navy will open tender for any vendors and they will collaborate with Palindo Marine for the development.


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBT in Natuna. Credit to diajeng shovey.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BM2tgsBBzv_/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

HUT ke-71, Marinir Gelar 'Upacara Air' di Bawah Jembatan Suramadu

_Sejumlah prajurit Marinir TNI AL mengikuti upacara memperingati HUT ke-71 Korps Marinir di bawah jembatan Suramadu, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Selasa (15/11/2016). Upacara tersebut dilakukan prajurit dengan berbasah-basahan masuk ke perairan pantai Tambak Wedi di bawah jembatan tol Suramadu. ANTARA/Didik Suhartono_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Presiden Minta Kostrad Jaga dan Lindungi Keberagaman Indonesia

_ Presiden Joko Widodo menyambangi Markas Komando Infanteri Kostrad TNI AD di Cilodong, Depok, Jawa Barat, Rabu (16/11/2016). Dalam kunjungannya tersebut, Presiden memerintahkan seluruh prajurit Kostrad meneruskan tugas menjaga NKRI, menjaga Pancasila, menjaga UUD 1945, dan menjaga Bhineka Tunggal Ika, serta berpesan agar keberagaman yang menjadi kekuatan bangsa untuk selalu dijaga dan dilindungi. ANTARA/Yudhi Mahatma_





























_PenKostrad_

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Navy VBSS team on exercise.
credit : oteaurora

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Presiden Perintahkan Paskhas Jaga Keutuhan NKRI

_Presiden Joko Widodo mengunjungi Mako Paskhas TNI AU di Margahayu Kab. Bandung, Jawa Barat, Selasa (15/11/2016). Dalam kunjungannya, Presiden memerintahkan agar Korpaskhas menjaga NKRI, UUD 1945, dan Bhineka Tunggal Ika, serta jangan pernah mundur dari ancaman yang ingin memecah belah dan mengadu domba bangsa Indonesia. ANTARA/Yudhi Mahatma_





























_Puspen TNI_

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## kaka404

i'm confused... what is it the navy want to buy in 2017. is it 2 corvette or 2 frigate. or will there be acquisition for both frigate and corvette.
because so far, multiple places mention many shipbuilders planning to join the tender with both frigate and corvette as their product. for example: dsns with pkr (corvette), dcns with gowind (corvette), and then odense with iver (frigate)...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

kaka404 said:


> i'm confused... what is it the navy want to buy in 2017. is it 2 corvette or 2 frigate. or will there be acquisition for both frigate and corvette. Because so far, multiple places mention many shipbuilders planning to join the tender with both frigate and corvette as their product. for example: dsns with pkr (corvette), dcns with gowind (corvette), and then odense with iver (frigate)...



Both OPV and Frigate (PKR, there's possibility that we will build SIGMA 11514 instead of 10514). Heavy frigate is still in the pipeline.


Tim VBSS KRI Banda Aceh Simulasi Pengamanan Kapal Ilegal

_Auckland: Tim Visit, Board, Search, and Seizure (VBSS) KRI Banda Aceh-593 melakukan pencarian dan penyergapan awak dari kapal Braveheart yang diduga menyelundupkan barang ilegal di perairan Auckland, Selandia Baru, Senin (14/11/2016). Kegiatan tersebut merupakan simulasi dari 'Boarding Excercise' bagian dari latihan bersama (latma) Asean Defence Ministry Meeting (ADMM) Plus FTX on Maritime Security Mahi Tangaroa 2016 yang diikuti sekitar 13 negara. ANTARA/M Risyal Hidayat_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Fatahillah (361) at PT. Dok Perkapalan Surabaya 
_Setelah menjalani peremajaan, siap kembali betugas_






A model for KRI Fatahillah MLM was displayed during Indo Defence 2016





KRI Fatahillah (361) during Sea Acceptance Test, early this November

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> KRI Fatahillah (361) at PT. Dok Perkapalan Surabaya
> _Setelah menjalani peremajaan, siap kembali betugas_
> 
> View attachment 352545
> 
> 
> KRI Fatahillah (361) during Sea Acceptance Test
> View attachment 352558


What did she get?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

GraveDigger388 said:


> What did she get?





> Pengerjaan terhadap kapal perang dalam proyek MLM ini meliputi repowering, replating, overhaul berbagai paralatan penggerak, serta penggantian peralatan elektronika dan CMS (Combat Management System) untuk menyesuaikan perkembangan teknologi dan strategi pertempuran laut di masa depan.


_http://kabarbisnis.com/read/2871412...aya-perkuat-daya-saing-di-industri-pertahanan_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> _http://kabarbisnis.com/read/2871412...aya-perkuat-daya-saing-di-industri-pertahanan_


Upgraded engine?

Power or efficiency?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> _http://kabarbisnis.com/read/2871412...aya-perkuat-daya-saing-di-industri-pertahanan_


any info about the replacement for old Exocet MM38 ? 
C-802? Block II Exocet?


----------



## Nike

i am expect for more C802 on the pipeline

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

there is a concrete plan to expand the number of Airdefense battalion in Army and Airforce, here is 23 mm Zu twin barrels AA gun made in Poland





Satgas Tinombala, pic when Police units bring back one of terrorist bodg. Happened in August this year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Amphibious role

https://m.facebook.com/Tankboat/?re...18:top_level_post_id.711386972346349&__tn__=~

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Amphibious role



Bisa masuk KRI Makassar nggak ya? Klo panjang dan lebarnya sih masih comparable sama LCU yang stationed di LPD tersebut, bahkan lebih kecil. Tapi mastnya kelihatan lumayan tinggi.


----------



## striver44

skipper uuv target drone. dislitbangal

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Bisa masuk KRI Makassar nggak ya? Klo panjang dan lebarnya sih masih comparable sama LCU yang stationed di LPD tersebut, bahkan lebih kecil. Tapi mastnya kelihatan lumayan tinggi.
> 
> View attachment 352626


Lebar LCU: 6 meter tankboat: 6.6 meter
Panjang: LCU: 24 meter tankboat: 20 meter




Spek tinggi gak tau, tapi mastnya tankboat lebih tinggi krn ada turet,rcws,radar dan flir. keknya bakal mentok di ramp door.

Komodo MBDA For mistral platform

@imf

Akhir tahun ini kudu 21 unit selesai

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bhayangkara

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Amphibious role
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/Tankboat/?re...18:top_level_post_id.711386972346349&__tn__=~
> 
> View attachment 352594
> View attachment 352597



Wow, That's a great pics!



pr1v4t33r said:


> Bisa masuk KRI Makassar nggak ya? Klo panjang dan lebarnya sih masih comparable sama LCU yang stationed di LPD tersebut, bahkan lebih kecil. Tapi mastnya kelihatan lumayan tinggi.
> 
> View attachment 352626



Yup, if seen from the hull dimensions I'm sure is still quite fit onto the LPD, but the only problem is with the mast structure when the boat loaded into the LPD, her mast will likely to be stuck to the upper deck unless if the mast structure is foldable design (which I think it is unlikely).

But if the navy's planned to make those Tank Boat as a complement or an organics boat for the LPD fleet, atleast we need more bigger ships than our current LPD's to serves as her mothership.
Yaah.. Sukur2 klo AL punya niat buat ngambil kapal sekelas LHD, sekali angkut 4-6 biji kapal beginian kan lumayan jg tuh buat nambah firepower :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## afiq0110

@madokafc... Those aa guns.... Is cheap and easily produce... Can we use oerlikon bullet with it ?... Those 'net bullet' will add more power to those guns


----------



## Nike

which oerlikon the 35 mm or the 20 mm cannon? 


more pics from Marines milad






















their expression is legendary, maybe mostly will thought who is the SOB who got this kind of idea to held ceremony on water

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Compilation pics about darurat militer Aceh, 





















Marines corps PT90 





indonesian paratrooper setting up position and holing up in one of the best ambush point in Aceh





patrolling coordination in one village in Aceh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

F-16 and F/A-18 bring ACMI pod. Image credit to original uploader.
https://www.facebook.com/MajalahInf...354273216743/1135351429883694/?type=3&theater



madokafc said:


> which oerlikon the 35 mm or the 20 mm cannon?
> 
> 
> more pics from Marines milad
> 
> View attachment 352716
> 
> View attachment 352717
> 
> View attachment 352718
> 
> View attachment 352719
> 
> View attachment 352720
> 
> 
> their expression is legendary, maybe mostly will thought who is the SOB who got this kind of idea to held ceremony on water



The Legendary SWAMP and SEA GHOST

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GraveDigger388

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Lebar LCU: 6 meter tankboat: 6.6 meter
> Panjang: LCU: 24 meter tankboat: 20 meter
> View attachment 352646
> 
> Spek tinggi gak tau, tapi mastnya tankboat lebih tinggi krn ada turet,rcws,radar dan flir. keknya bakal mentok di ramp door.



Fix itu mah ga bakal masuk. Just look at that LCU. There's only a little spare for the height...


----------



## faries

Basarnas Agusta Westland 139 - assembly by Indopelita Air Service

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## afiq0110

@madokafc

I realize it now, that the skyshield barrel is much bigger compare to the Zu, 35 to 23 mm...

When we bought the gun (oerlikon skyshield), did we get the technology to produce the 'net bullet' ?.... 

If we did get it, we might have a chance to implement the technology to a smaller calibre shell...

I thought we already design our own 'pacar wutah' bullets, any news about it ?

We retrofit 'si mbah' (s 60 75 mm aa cannon), equipped it with electric motor so that it can be operated more easily.... From manual operated to automated movement of the barrel...

My question is... Can we put the same modification to these Zu... I looked the spec at google, cant find anything that said these Zu is equipped with a motor, so I assumed the barrel is manually moved by using wheels, using the operator hand

I looked at youtube concerning 'si mbah'... The video shown that a few gun is move in sinchronized movement... That means 'si mbah' is succesfully integrated with a firing station... 

if it is true, than is it probable for us to integrate the firing sequence of these Zu using the same method applied to 'si mbah' ?...

If we can add a motor to the newly planned to be acquired Zu, and sinchronized the movement using firing station.... We have an awesome anti aircraft system... And it is cheap...

Thank you maam....


----------



## mandala

More pictures of the X18 Tank Boat. Credit to TankBoat.com.



























http://www.tankboat.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## GraveDigger388

mandala said:


> More pictures of the X18 TankBoat. Credit to TanlBoat.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tankboat.com/



You know what? I think some sort of Colombian water cops can utilize some of these to level down the goddamn cartels...


----------



## skyhigh88

*PT.Pindad Badak Direct Fire vehicle*
IHS Jane's
Published on Nov 16, 2016
Chris F Foss talks about the PT.Pindad Badak Direct Fire vehicle.

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bhayangkara said:


> But if the navy's planned to make those Tank Boat as a complement or an organics boat for the LPD fleet, atleast we need bigger ships than our current LPD's to serves as her mothership.


The proposed 163 meter LPD for Malaysia is pretty big. I'm sure if the Navy have requirement to make tank boat as organic boat for LPD, PT.PAL would have no trouble to build one



faries said:


> Basarnas Agusta Westland 139 - assembly by Indopelita Air Service.


Why there is Air Force sticker and roundel on Basarnas chopter?



GraveDigger388 said:


> You know what? I think some sort of Colombian water cops can utilize some of these to level down the goddamn cartels...


Or to fight malacca, somalia, and caribbean pirates! agrrrrrrr!



anas_nurhafidz said:


> Komodo MBDA For mistral platform. Akhir tahun ini kudu 21 unit selesai


NO worries...









Indonesian navy's LPD, Makassar class & Banjarmasin class

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

GraveDigger388 said:


> You know what? I think some sort of Colombian water cops can utilize some of these to level down the goddamn cartels...


Some Central African junta or warlords maybe interested

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

Dont know the status or hierarchy of Basarnas @pr1v4t33r but many official and the pilot/copilot to fly the chopper coming from Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Bugs

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Amphibious role
> 
> 
> View attachment 352594
> View attachment 352597





anas_nurhafidz said:


> Lebar LCU: 6 meter tankboat: 6.6 meter
> Panjang: LCU: 24 meter tankboat: 20 meter
> View attachment 352646
> 
> Spek tinggi gak tau, tapi mastnya tankboat lebih tinggi krn ada turet,rcws,radar dan flir. keknya bakal mentok di ramp door.
> 
> Komodo MBDA For mistral platform
> 
> @imf
> 
> Akhir tahun ini kudu 21 unit selesai
> 
> View attachment 352647





Bhayangkara said:


> Wow, That's a great pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, if seen from the hull dimensions I'm sure is still quite fit onto the LPD, but the only problem is with the mast structure when the boat loaded into the LPD, her mast will likely to be stuck to the upper deck unless if the mast structure is foldable design (which I think it is unlikely).
> 
> But if the navy's planned to make those Tank Boat as a complement or an organics boat for the LPD fleet, atleast we need more bigger ships than our current LPD's to serves as her mothership.
> Yaah.. Sukur2 klo AL punya niat buat ngambil kapal sekelas LHD, sekali angkut 4-6 biji kapal beginian kan lumayan jg tuh buat nambah firepower :p



Folding the mast is a good idea. I'm sure constructing a foldable mast is a no brainer for Lundin. Foldable wings are common for USN aircrafts aboard their carrier and yet the function of a wing is more complex than a boat mast. It would be cool if those tank boats can fit into our LPD because that can also mean firepower for the LPD.



Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Some Central African junta or warlords maybe interested



SOLD to His Majesty King Bombasa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

from angkasa magz

whats new from Kostrad? sniper rifle range master 2, credit to Valian Danendra











@Zarvan you must see it

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> from angkasa magz
> 
> whats new from Kostrad? sniper rifle range master 2, credit to Valian Danendra
> 
> View attachment 352864
> 
> 
> View attachment 352865
> 
> 
> @Zarvan you must see it



Is it Indonesian Gun if yes I hope these is shown in IDEAS 2016. Can come for our Armed Forces and Police. Indonesia is doing great job in defense industry I only want to see bigger Army and Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aderessag



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samudro_JOY

*Theon Sensors: New cogeneration plant in Indonesia*
*In cooperation with the state-owned company PT PINDAD (PERSERO)*
*Tuesday, November 15, 2016 20:32 UPD: 20: 37*
*G.Translate*






The group of Theon Sensors in the company's booth.
=======================================================================
The inauguration of the new cogeneration plant in Indonesia the Greek company Theon Sensors made a few days ago.

H cooperation Theon Sensors with state PINDAD began two years ago and relates to the first time, the transfer of knowledge from innovative Greek company in the State of Indonesia for making night vision systems based on light amplification tube (monoculars, night vision attachments etc.) and construction thermal systems (thermal sights). In the second year, the cooperation between the two companies aims to develop products that meet the needs of local end users.

This is a "state of the art" electro production systems unit within its factory PINDAD in Bandung. The PINDAD Optronics Workshop, as is the official name of the unit has of the latest technology equipment and manpower consists of experienced engineers, extensively trained by people of Theon Sensors.

The inauguration of the plant coincided with the visit of the Greek Minister of Defense Panos Kammenou in Jakarta, in response to the invitation of his Indonesian counterpart, Ryamizard Ryacudu, as part of defense material exposure INDODEFENCE 2016, EXPO AND FORUM.

O Greek MoD together with officials of Indonesia visited the booth PINDAD exhibition, where they met with members of both the Indonesian company and the Theon Sensors and virtual tour and launched, with the help of technology, the cogeneration plant in Bandung.





The MoD, Panos Blazing with the CEO of PINDAD Abraham Mose.
===========================================================================================
This is another important cooperation Theon Sensors, after the drives in Australia and India, which aims to further strengthen the international presence of the Greek company.

Notably, a few weeks ago, at the exhibition AUSA 2016, held in Washington, the American company Harris Corporation, the leader in communications, information gathering systems and electro-optical systems, announced that it promotes as the only dikyalo the company has in its portfolio of next generation products, lightweight and ergonomic dikyalo night business F5032, the NYX product Theon Sensors. In the framework of this cooperation the Theon Sensors managed to hold its first sale dikyalon the American army

Recall that the company has been export business in the Far East with the latest supply the Japanese Navy with monoculars of Theon Sensors. The immediate plans of the company is industrial cooperation with other East Asian countries such as Japan and South. Korea.

*naftemporiki(dot)gr/finance/story/1171803/theon-aisthitires-nea-monada-sumparagogis-stin-indonisia*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Negotiations under way on additional equipment package for Indonesia's PKR frigate

_- Damen has been contracted by Indonesia to procure a range of 'fitted for but not with' systems
- Specific equipments include MBDA's VL Mica point defence missile system and its MM 40 Block 3 Exocet anti-ship missile system, and the Rheinmetall Millennium 35 mm cannon _





_KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata pictured on sea acceptance trials. The Leonardo (Oto Melara) 76/62 Super Rapid gun visible here was the only weapon system included in the original scope of supply. (Thales)_

Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS) is in negotiations with several suppliers for the procurement of a package of weapons and equipments for backfitting to two SIGMA 10514 Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) frigates being delivered to the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL).

The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) and DSNS as prime contractor, signed a contract in December 2012 for the first PKR.

_http://www.janes.com/article/65579/...equipment-package-for-indonesia-s-pkr-frigate_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Firing exercise of Grom mobile-mounted SHORAD by the Indonesian Army
Credit : Ryan Boedi

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Because jumping from C-130 Hercules is just too mainstream 
------
The Indonesian Police Mobile Brigade basic training




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1253882957967479





Profense M134D gatling gun exercise by the Indonesian Army Aviation Corps




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1253866784635763

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Nike

http://www.janes.com/article/65566/indonesian-government-to-support-aerospace-exports

good pr works from the govt

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

*Indo Def 2016: Thales and PT Pindad Sanca 4x4 MRAP*



IHS Jane's
Published on Nov 17, 2016
Chris F Foss takes a look at the Sanca 4x4 MRAP

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force T-50i Golden Eagle. Credit to Nandika Wahab.







https://www.instagram.com/p/BM57HbfBXLq/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chakrabirawa

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Because jumping from C-130 Hercules is just too mainstream
> ------
> The Indonesian Police Mobile Brigade basic training
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1253882957967479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Profense M134D gatling gun exercise by the Indonesian Army Aviation Corps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1253866784635763



Awesome!! Now our Bell 412s can not only drop troops but also drop enemy's morale 

Wish the integration will spread to other transport vehicles like Mi-17s and Anoas. That's one hell of a punch upgrade


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Chakrabirawa said:


> Awesome!! Now our Bell 412s can not only drop troops but also drop enemy's morale. Wish the integration will spread to other transport vehicles like Mi-17s and Anoas. That's one hell of a punch upgrade



And that might come true in the near future, with kostrad and marines requesting for hundreds of minigun recently.

DENSUS 88

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

https://www.facebook.com/7622574837...211827934592/1254211221267986/?type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Event when Mr. President visiting Kostrad HQ this week

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Submarine production facility under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Ribuan Personel TNI/Polri Gelar Doa Bersama di Monas

_Ribuan personel gabungan TNI dan Polri bersama masyarakat mengikuti doa bersama di Lapangan Monumen Nasional (Monas), Jakarta Pusat, Jumat (18/11/2016) pagi. Doa bersama tersebut bertujuan untuk meminta pertolongan kepada Tuhan Yang Maha Esa agar perdamaian di seluruh Indonesia terjaga. MI/Ramdani_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

*Nations unite against Abu Sayyaf group*
Margareth S. Aritonang
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta | Fri, November 18, 2016 | 10:34 am

*Indonesia, Malaysia and the Philippines have agreed to initiate joint army training to advance efforts to secure the Sulu Sea from rampant piracy.*

*Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu explained that each of the countries would first begin its own army personnel training in January 2017 before conducting the joint training later in the year.*

*The military training will take place in Indonesia’s Tarakan in North Kalimantan, Malaysia’s Tawao Island and the Philippines’ Bongao Island.

Ryamizard said Army soldiers set to participate in the joint military training would form a special force tasked with facing the notorious Abu Sayyaf militant group that masterminded a series of recent kidnappings in Sulu waters, located in the southwestern Philippines.*

“It’s part of a concrete action we, ASEAN countries, are taking to secure the region,” he said in Jakarta on Thursday.

*Ryamizard said the training locations would later become posts for a joint taskforce assigned to help secure Sulu waters.*

The need for joint army training was discussed during a meeting between Ryamizard and his Malaysian and Philippines counterparts, Datuk Seri Hishammuddin Hussein and Delfin Lorenzana, held on the sidelines of the ASEAN Defense Ministers’ Meeting (ADMM) retreat earlier this week in Laos.
*
Both Malaysia and the Philippines welcomed the initiative, which will add to a joint sea patrol in Sulu waters that the three countries previously agreed upon. (hwa)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/11/18/nations-unite-against-abu-sayyaf-group.html
*
did i misunderstood or does it sound like they are planning to have a military operation sometimes next year? 
because the article said "army soldiers".... and also said "this initiative will add to a joint sea patrol". which confirm it further that it is not just sea patrol.... right?


----------



## Nike

kaka404 said:


> *Nations unite against Abu Sayyaf group*
> Margareth S. Aritonang
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta | Fri, November 18, 2016 | 10:34 am
> 
> *Indonesia, Malaysia and the Philippines have agreed to initiate joint army training to advance efforts to secure the Sulu Sea from rampant piracy.*
> 
> *Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu explained that each of the countries would first begin its own army personnel training in January 2017 before conducting the joint training later in the year.*
> 
> *The military training will take place in Indonesia’s Tarakan in North Kalimantan, Malaysia’s Tawao Island and the Philippines’ Bongao Island.
> 
> Ryamizard said Army soldiers set to participate in the joint military training would form a special force tasked with facing the notorious Abu Sayyaf militant group that masterminded a series of recent kidnappings in Sulu waters, located in the southwestern Philippines.*
> 
> “It’s part of a concrete action we, ASEAN countries, are taking to secure the region,” he said in Jakarta on Thursday.
> 
> *Ryamizard said the training locations would later become posts for a joint taskforce assigned to help secure Sulu waters.*
> 
> The need for joint army training was discussed during a meeting between Ryamizard and his Malaysian and Philippines counterparts, Datuk Seri Hishammuddin Hussein and Delfin Lorenzana, held on the sidelines of the ASEAN Defense Ministers’ Meeting (ADMM) retreat earlier this week in Laos.
> *
> Both Malaysia and the Philippines welcomed the initiative, which will add to a joint sea patrol in Sulu waters that the three countries previously agreed upon. (hwa)
> http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/11/18/nations-unite-against-abu-sayyaf-group.html
> *
> did i misunderstood or does it sound like they are planning to have a military operation sometimes next year?
> because the article said "army soldiers".... and also said "this initiative will add to a joint sea patrol". which confirm it further that it is not just sea patrol.... right?




hmm smell search and destroy mission


----------



## afiq0110

madokafc said:


> hmm smell search and destroy mission



Maam.. You haven't answer my questions... Please...


----------



## Marhaenisme

*GOVERNMENT SHOULD ASK SINGAPORE AND INDONESIA FOR HELP

Ron Mark MP
New Zealand First Deputy Leader
List MP based in Wairarapa*





RSS Resolution 210 Singapore Navy LPD





KRI Banda Aceh 593 Indonesia Navy LPD

New Zealand First congratulates the government for accepting the assistance of overseas militaries, but is puzzled why Singapore and Indonesia haven’t been asked given landing ships of those two navies are in New Zealand right now.

“If the intention is to get people out of Kaikoura and to get heavy earthmoving equipment in, along with food and water, then landing ships are purpose designed,” says Ron Mark, New Zealand First Defence Spokesperson and Deputy Leader.

“These vessels can generate fresh water, have kitchens capable of preparing bulk meals and offer medical facilities too. They are floating sea bases and could support and accommodate emergency workers too.

“Singapore’s _RSS Resolution_ and Indonesia’s _KRI Banda Aceh_ are here now for the Navy’s 75thand could have easily sailed with _HMNZS Canterbury_.

“_RSS Resolution _usually embarks two helicopters whereas our NH90’s are still not cleared to land on a ship at sea. The Singaporeans, in concert with the United States Navy, would have supplied four naval helicopters.

“Additionally, _Resolution_ has an internal floodable well dock, which means she can operate her landing craft in rough water. Our _HMNZS_ _Canterbury _is a converted ferry so doesn’t feature this and is limited to deploying her landing craft in calm seas.

“As each landing craft can carry 50 tonnes, about the weight of a Fonterra tanker, it means a lot of food, water and equipment could be landed. This gear is needed for the rebuild phase to help repair Kaikoura’s links from the inside out.

“We just want to know why these vessels, purpose built for humanitarian and disaster relief, are in Auckland when the need is in Kaikoura,” Mr Mark said. (Source : SCOOP.NZ)

This why RSS Resolution and KRI Banda Aceh will take a longer time in New Zealand than other ship from other country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

_Too many "Songlap" or "Penyamun" in Java sea ..._
_----------_
*Several World War II warships mysteriously disappear from watery grave at the site of Battle of Java Sea*
By Travis M. Andrews November 18 at 6:08 AM

The HMS Exeter, a heavy cruiser in the Royal Navy, weighed nearly 10,000 imperial tons.

The slightly smaller HMS Encounter and the destroyer HMS Electra flanked the great beast of a ship as the trio sailed near Indonesia. On Feb. 27, 1942, they entered the Java Sea, which lies between the islands of Java and Borneo.

Along with them were Dutch ships HNLMS De Ruyter, HNLMS Java and HNLMS Kortenaer and many, many others.

There, these six ships — along with those of other Allied Forces, including Americans — engaged in a long and grueling World War II battle with a Japanese fleet. According to the Guardian, it was one of the “costliest sea skirmishes for the allies” and helped enable the Japanese to occupy the Dutch East Indies.

Many sailors died in the battle. Those six ships, for example, sank to the bottom of the sea. Perishing along with their vessel were about 2,200 people, Dutch News reported.

The ships lay in their watery graves, about 230 feet deep, for many years before human eyes witnessed them again. In 2002, a group of amateur divers discovered the wreckage resting peacefully at the bottom of the sea.

The area was declared a sacred war grave, Time reported.

“The Battle for Java Sea is part of our collective memory,” Dutch Defense Minister Jeanine Hennis said, according to the Dutch News. “The wrecks bear silent witness to the tragic events and form a backdrop to the many stories about the terrors of war and the comradeship between crew.”

With the battle’s 75th anniversary quickly approaching, a new expedition of divers set out to film the missing ships for a commemoration of the historic day.

When they reached the spot, though, researchers were shocked by what they found. Rather, they were shocked by what they _didn’t_ find.

The ships were almost entirely gone.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...tery-grave-at-the-site-of-battle-of-java-sea/


----------



## Nike

Military operation in Aceh, 2003-2006. 




























UMNOPutra said:


> _Too many "Songlap" or "Penyamun" in Java sea ..._
> _----------_
> *Several World War II warships mysteriously disappear from watery grave at the site of Battle of Java Sea*
> By Travis M. Andrews November 18 at 6:08 AM
> 
> The HMS Exeter, a heavy cruiser in the Royal Navy, weighed nearly 10,000 imperial tons.
> 
> The slightly smaller HMS Encounter and the destroyer HMS Electra flanked the great beast of a ship as the trio sailed near Indonesia. On Feb. 27, 1942, they entered the Java Sea, which lies between the islands of Java and Borneo.
> 
> Along with them were Dutch ships HNLMS De Ruyter, HNLMS Java and HNLMS Kortenaer and many, many others.
> 
> There, these six ships — along with those of other Allied Forces, including Americans — engaged in a long and grueling World War II battle with a Japanese fleet. According to the Guardian, it was one of the “costliest sea skirmishes for the allies” and helped enable the Japanese to occupy the Dutch East Indies.
> 
> Many sailors died in the battle. Those six ships, for example, sank to the bottom of the sea. Perishing along with their vessel were about 2,200 people, Dutch News reported.
> 
> The ships lay in their watery graves, about 230 feet deep, for many years before human eyes witnessed them again. In 2002, a group of amateur divers discovered the wreckage resting peacefully at the bottom of the sea.
> 
> The area was declared a sacred war grave, Time reported.
> 
> “The Battle for Java Sea is part of our collective memory,” Dutch Defense Minister Jeanine Hennis said, according to the Dutch News. “The wrecks bear silent witness to the tragic events and form a backdrop to the many stories about the terrors of war and the comradeship between crew.”
> 
> With the battle’s 75th anniversary quickly approaching, a new expedition of divers set out to film the missing ships for a commemoration of the historic day.
> 
> When they reached the spot, though, researchers were shocked by what they found. Rather, they were shocked by what they _didn’t_ find.
> 
> The ships were almost entirely gone.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...tery-grave-at-the-site-of-battle-of-java-sea/



we are not much better than Malysian under Najib, even planes can get songlap, twice!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

Naked bike from Police Chief Guard. They have Harley Davidson, Victory and Triumph in their inventory. The personel in rear position using this weapon, SIG516 CQB:
FEATURES
• Gas piston operating system
• Four-position gas regulator
• 5.56 x 45mm NATO
• Free-floating military grade Nitride treated barrel
• M1913 Picatinny flat top upper
• 7075-T6 Aircraft grade aluminum upper & lower receiver with hard coat anodize finish
• Flip-up iron sights


----------



## mandala

Nice pic of the Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBT side by side with the Leopard 2A4 MBT. Credit to Khin's Photography.







https://www.instagram.com/p/BM3rmqDhZoM/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

Indonesian PT Pindad ready to produce night vision sight equipment in 2017, the assembly line is in final phase after working together with Theon electronics. 

https://www.pindad.com/pindad-dan-theon-luncurkan-pindad-optronics-workshop

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBTs manuevering in muddy & harsh terrain in Natuna. Credit to Indomiliter.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## KediKesenFare3

pr1v4t33r said:


> Despite it's diversity and archipelagic nature, Indonesia is a Unitary State. We have common national identity as Indonesian. From 1928, our forefather have made a vow to unify Indonesia. One Country, One Nation, One language, Indonesia.
> 
> And long before that, Majapahit Kingdom of Java (the center of power in Indonesia today) even have greater territory that include Malaysia, Singapore, Brunei, and part of Philippine and Thailand. In it's glorious past, _"ASEAN"_ (the core 6 member) was _"Indonesia"_.



Thank you for the answer. I, personally, am very interested in Indonesia because most of the Indonesian people I met were great, very polite and absolutely friendly. So I have a couple of questions regarding Indonesia. What is the difference between Bahasa Malaysia and Bahasa Indonesia? Aren't Javanese, Sundanese and Madurese people basically the same ethnicity? How strong is the Malay identity among these groups? How is the relation between Indonesia and Malaysia today? Is there a political movement in either country which aims the unification of Indonesia and Malaysia? Is the Pan-Indonesian identity solidified nowadays? Which groups show the strongest rejection of a common Indonesian identity and why? How is the current situation in Papua? Does the central state have everything under control? How is your relation with Vanuatu? Are they still supporting terrorists in Papua?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Cool questions, i'll try to answer these sometimes later.




KediKesenFare said:


> What is the difference between Bahasa Malaysia and Bahasa Indonesia?






KediKesenFare said:


> Aren't Javanese, Sundanese and Madurese people basically the same ethnicity?






KediKesenFare said:


> How strong is the Malay identity among these groups?






KediKesenFare said:


> How is the relation between Indonesia and Malaysia today?






KediKesenFare said:


> Is there a political movement in either country which aims the unification of Indonesia and Malaysia?






KediKesenFare said:


> Is the Pan-Indonesian identity solidified nowadays?






KediKesenFare said:


> Which groups show the strongest rejection of a common Indonesian identity and why?






KediKesenFare said:


> How is the current situation in Papua?






KediKesenFare said:


> Does the central state have everything under control?






KediKesenFare said:


> How is your relation with Vanuatu?






KediKesenFare said:


> Are they still supporting terrorists in Papua?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

KediKesenFare said:


> Thank you for the answer. I, personally, am very interested in Indonesia because most of the Indonesian people I met were great, very polite and absolutely friendly. So I have a couple of questions regarding Indonesia. What is the difference between Bahasa Malaysia and Bahasa Indonesia? Aren't Javanese, Sundanese and Madurese people basically the same ethnicity? How strong is the Malay identity among these groups? How is the relation between Indonesia and Malaysia today? Is there a political movement in either country which aims the unification of Indonesia and Malaysia? Is the Pan-Indonesian identity solidified nowadays? Which groups show the strongest rejection of a common Indonesian identity and why? How is the current situation in Papua? Does the central state have everything under control? How is your relation with Vanuatu? Are they still supporting terrorists in Papua?



Javanese, Sundanese and Madurese is same stock of people but came from different sub-ethnicity, well the comparison is almost look like the Austrian, German , the Dutchman and Belgium, they are came from same stock of people but from different sub-ethnicity. Malaysia and Indonesia languages differences more akin to the differences between Dutch and Germany languages. Well Indonesian people is usually regarding Malay race to ethnic groups living in Riau ,Jambi, Bengkulu (Sumatran Island) and Malaysian peninsular, the other doesn't consider themselves as Malay. 

Indonesia and Malaysia had a much closer and warm relationship more than ever. We not need to be unified, along with Singapore, the trio of Indonesia, Malaysia and Singapore is cornerstone of ASEAN so we must protect the harmony between the three. 

Indonesia is much more solid than ever, the one who had rejected Indonesian National identity and the most dangerous form is came from the Radicalist Islam Movement like ISIS, Al-Qaeda, JI, and other movements who want to implement hardcore version of Sharia and oppress the minority at homes. Papua is becoming developed by each passing years, currently Papuan economy is much larger than all of the Pacific Nation economy compiled.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

Polri Head of Chieff bodyguard and with his mount






Untuk Triumph, model yang dimiliki pasukan ini adalah MY15 Speed Triple R ABS.

http://garudamiliter.blogspot.co.id/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Submarine production facility





Pindad at Indo Defence 2016




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=310023382730658

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Glavcom

Starting from 2010 till 31.12.2015, Ukraine for 6 years of strategic military-technical cooperation of the Kingdom of Thailand, Royal Thai Army supplied 200 armored personnel carriers BTR-3E1 series of different modifications.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

"Pandu 14/16" Joint Exercise between Indonesian Kopaska (SEAL unit) and Singapore NDU (Naval Diving Unit) focused on EOD and IED at the Indonesian Marine Corps training range, Banongan East Java. The exercise conducted from 11 to 18 Nov 2016.
credit : Bronfrogman

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bennedict

Su-27SKM of Indonesian Air Force, inside her hangar
credit inside






Armoured hangar of TNI-AU's Su-27/30

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@bayusiswanto

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## radialv

Bennedict said:


> Su-27SKM of Indonesian Air Force, inside her hangar
> credit inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armoured hangar of TNI-AU's Su-27/30


Is 2701 still flying today?


----------



## mandala

September news.

*Raytheon/Lockheed team gets $48 million foreign Javelin missile contract*

Deal covers life cycle support repair and Javelin missile hardware support.

By Geoff Ziezulewicz | Updated Sept. 1, 2016










The Raytheon/Lockheed Martin Javelin Joint Venture has been awarded a $48 million foreign military sales contract for Javelin missile support and repair. A U.S. soldier is shown firing the Javelin at a test range. U.S. Army photo

WASHINGTON, Sept. 1 (UPI) -- The Raytheon/Lockheed Martin Javelin Joint Venture has been awarded a $48 million foreign military sales contract for Javelin missile support and repair.

The firm-fixed-price, foreign military sales contract calls for life cycle support repair and support of Javelin missile hardware.

The contract is for foreign customers that include Australia, Czech Republic, Estonia, France, Iceland, *Indonesia*, Jordan, Lithuania, New Zealand, Norway, Oman, Qatar, Taiwan and the United Arab Emirates.

Work will be performed in Arizona with an estimated completion date of February 2018.

Army Contracting Command is the contracting activity.

http://www.upi.com/Business_News/Se...reign-Javelin-missile-contract/5071472738400/


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia emphasizes role of military medicine in addressing world crisis*
Sabtu, 19 November 2016 19:21 WIB | 677 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Military medicine plays a crucial role in addressing crisis situations in the world, both during war and peace, said Major General Dr. Terawan, the chairman of the International Committee of Military Medicine (ICMM). 

He was speaking at the Eighth International Conference of the Royal Medical Services (RMS) and the 7th Regional Assembly of the Pan Arab Regional Working Group of the International Committee of Military Medicine.

A statement issued by the Indonesian Embassy in Amman, Jordan and received by ANTARA here on Saturday explained that the event was being conducted at King Hussein Convention Center in the Dead Sea, Jordan, from November 15 to 20, 2016.

Maj.Gen Terawan explained the importance of military medicine in war or peace when it comes to supporting and maintaining health, preventing injuries and illnesses to any military personnel.

"In addition, military medicine also plays its role in emergency situations to address peoples health crisis, conflicts, natural disasters and other eventualities," he noted.

The conference, which was opened by the King of Jordan, Abdullah II, as the Supreme Commander of the Jordanian Armed Forces, focuses on progress and development in the field of medicine. Also, it acts as a platform for exchange of ideas and for promoting networking and expertise in this sector, especially among personnel who handle military medicine.

The Director of Royal Medical Service (RMS) of Jordan, Major General Muin, informed that more than 5,000 participants, representing the health sector locally, regionally and internationally, are taking part in the conference.

The conference saw the participation of 93 experts from 54 countries, including two from Indonesia.

An exhibition of modern medical products and latest technological inventions of 73 well-known companies in the world also formed part of the conference. 

The military medicine exhibition at the King Hussein Medical Center was aimed to showcase achievements in providing services in field hospitals, and for members of the royal family, senior officials and officers.

In addition, the exhibition also displays the health services provided by the Jordan Royal Medical Center for international peacekeepers in 31 countries, as well as in areas of conflict.(*

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...-military-medicine-in-addressing-world-crisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rondo.royal2

*The Indonesian Sritex showcases its products, including CBRN uniform, at Indodefence 2016*
*
Sritex is a worldwide prominent partner in supplying military uniforms public authority and professional users with over 30 countries. Sritex is designated to be the official partner outside Europe to produce military uniform for NATO.






 Sritex's specific CBRN uniform showcased at Indodefence 2016


“We have exported our products to 30 countries, including NATO. All orders are with certain specifications, for example, fire proof or bug proof. It depends on the clients,” Torang Siburian, General Manager of PT Sri Rezeki Isman, known as Sritex, told to Army Recognition at Indodefence 2016.

Besides fire and bug proof specifications, Sritex is also able to produce uniforms with chemical, biological, radiation and nuclear (CBRN) specifications, as well those that are infrared proof. The CBRN specific uniform is one of the new products showcased at Indodefence 2016 by the Indonesian company.

“Germany, Malaysia and Saudi Arabia have already ordered the CBRN uniform from us,” Torang said.

Besides military uniforms, Sritex also produces military paraphernalia, including pockets for grenades and magazines as well as protectors for the elbow, knee and face.





Sritex's specific CBRN uniform showcased at Indodefence 2016*
*
“We are eyeing new markets in the US and African countries. They have big markets there,” Iwan Kurniawan, vice president of PT Sri Rezeki Isman, known as Sritex, told recently. "When considered as a whole, an estimated 30 percent of products made military clothing used in domestic Sritex rest is exported to the whole world," Iwan added.

Sritex established since 1966, has around 60,000 employees. The company is proud because its products have won quality standards set by NATO. Austria, Norway, Kuwait, and the United States are some its current customers.




*
* armyrecognition*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBTs & Marder IFVs on display at Kencana Beach - Natuna.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

mandala said:


> Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBTs & Marder IFVs on display at Kencana Beach - Natuna.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

By the way are Indonesian companies like Pindad and others participating in IDEAS 2016 at Karachi ?

@madokafc @anas_nurhafidz


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> By the way are Indonesian companies like Pindad and others participating in IDEAS 2016 at Karachi ?
> 
> @madokafc @anas_nurhafidz




don't know about that, but i hope they send some rep there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ardezzo

madokafc said:


> Indonesia is much more solid than ever, the one who had rejected Indonesian National identity and the most dangerous form is came from the Radicalist Islam Movement like ISIS, Al-Qaeda, JI, and other movements who want to implement hardcore version of Sharia and oppress the minority at homes.



This statement about radical Islamist is too vague. Would you elaborate mado?

For me the most dangerous threat in Indonesia is "injustice". The second is communism, please do remember that they have rebelled few times already.

And the minority in Indonesia is not under threat at all.


----------



## Nike

ardezzo said:


> This statement about radical Islamist is too vague. Would you elaborate mado?
> 
> For me the most dangerous threat in Indonesia is "injustice". The second is communism, please do remember that they have rebelled few times already.
> 
> And the minority in Indonesia is not under threat at all.



hmmm, you should take introduction first before quoting .....

i know u 

Islamist right wing radicals had rebelled a few times, don't give me a crap about them being all soft and fluffy. Minority is under attack, Samarinda bomb? recent attack against Christian in Aceh?


----------



## ardezzo

madokafc said:


> hmmm, you should take introduction first before quoting .....
> 
> i know u
> 
> Islamist right wing radicals had rebelled a few times, don't give me a crap about them being all soft and fluffy. Minority is under attack, Samarinda bomb? recent attack against Christian in Aceh?



I already did introduce my self.

Of course u know me, but did u know:

That muhammadiyah is not allowed to build a mosque in Aceh?

Tolikara, that GIDI group even not allowed other church to be build, and the replacement mosque had to be build inside military compound?

Also hardliner try to close down a mosque in Manado recently?

Our unity is under threat indeed. There are small groups everywhere that disturbing the unity. Is not fair to point your finget just to Islamist.


----------



## Nike

ardezzo said:


> I already did introduce my self.
> 
> Of course u know me, but did u know:
> 
> That muhammadiyah is not allowed to build a mosque in Aceh?
> 
> Tolikara, that GIDI group even not allowed other church to be build, and the replacement mosque had to be build inside military compound?
> 
> Also hardliner try to close down a mosque in Manado recently?
> 
> Our unity is under threat indeed. There are small groups everywhere that disturbing the unity. Is not fair to point your finget just to Islamist.



the only menace who recently attack Indonesia interest is them beside OPM group, but the Islamist hardliner doing it in the most brazen way, they attacking public in Jakarta with Sarinah incident and in the past ten years they attacking Jakarta for more than 4 times no other kind of menace do the same fate like them. They killing indiscriminately. They got much coverage than other menacing groups and getting a real fund raising from aboard. They are a much bigger threat even more than OPM.


----------



## ardezzo

madokafc said:


> the only menace who recently attack Indonesia interest is them beside OPM group, but the Islamist hardliner doing it in the most brazen way, they attacking public in Jakarta with Sarinah incident and in the past ten years they attacking Jakarta for more than 4 times no other kind of menace do the same fate like them. They killing indiscriminately. They got much coverage than other menacing groups and getting a real fund raising from aboard. They are a much bigger threat even more than OPM.



Islamist hardliner? please define Islamist Hardliner

is it the small terrorist group? that always do something to attract attention whenever other BIG issue appear on news.
You know, I hate them. Very stupid people.

or the people that rallying in Jakarta streets few day ago? whose calling for justice, for law to be upheld.


----------



## Nike

ardezzo said:


> Islamist hardliner? please define Islamist Hardliner
> 
> is it the small terrorist group? that always do something to attract attention whenever other BIG issue appear on news.
> You know, I hate them. Very stupid people.
> 
> or the people that rallying in Jakarta streets few day ago? whose calling for justice, for law to be upheld.



justice according to whom? Sby? Ahok? rally then burning Police vehicles is justice? 

I dont want to debate in this thread, especially against Indonesian. contribute something lah to this thread and forum instead stirring up some meaningless ruckus, tapi kalau lu masih jual GUA BELI!!!!!


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

ardezzo said:


> Islamist hardliner? please define Islamist Hardliner
> 
> is it the small terrorist group? that always do something to attract attention whenever other BIG issue appear on news.
> You know, I hate them. Very stupid people.
> 
> or the people that rallying in Jakarta streets few day ago? whose calling for justice, for law to be upheld.


The rise of Takfiri ideology here in Indonesia is the MAIN THREAT that we PRETEND we doesnt see.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ardezzo

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> The rise of Takfiri ideology here in Indonesia is the MAIN THREAT that we PRETEND we doesnt see.



We have new term here, please define "Takfiri" and what is this all about.



madokafc said:


> justice according to whom? Sby? Ahok? rally then burning Police vehicles is justice?
> 
> I dont want to debate in this thread, especially against Indonesian. contribute something lah to this thread and forum instead stirring up some meaningless ruckus, tapi kalau lu masih jual GUA BELI!!!!!



According to law mado, there are rules about blasphemy in our law.
The one accused to provoke and involve in the clash already arrested and apprehended.

I don't like to debate like this, but I can't stand and watch when you accuse the majority oppress the minority here in Indonesia. This is an international forum; as long as you giving the wrong impression to others, I will not stay silent.

And please speak in English


----------



## Boss Dragun

ardezzo said:


> We have new term here, please define "Takfiri" and what is this all about.



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Takfiri



ardezzo said:


> According to law mado, there are rules about blasphemy in our law.
> The one accused to provoke and involve in the clash already arrested and apprehended.
> 
> I don't like to debate like this, but I can't stand and watch when you accuse the majority oppress the minority here in Indonesia. This is an international forum; as long as you giving the wrong impression to others, I will not stay silent.
> 
> And please speak in English



That is always what happened in every other countries. Minority simply can't oppress the majority because they don't have the quantity to do so. That should be more than obvious to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Navy vessel uses ASELSAN's KULAÇ

KULAÇ, an echo sounder system developed indigenously by Turkey's leading defense electronic systems producer, ASELSAN, and used in Turkish submarines, has been put into action for the first time abroad by Indonesia.






Turkey's first export regarding underwater acoustic systems, ASELSAN's KULAÇ Echosounder System has been integrated into an Indonesian submarine.

Integration and approval projects conducted in the KRI Nanggala 402 submarine included in the Indonesian Navy's inventory were completed within a short period of time. It is expected that the Indonesian Navy's demands for ASELSAN-made submarine and underwater acoustic systems will increase following the system's successful activation.

KULAÇ helps submarines and vessels sail safely as the system precisely informs the user about the depths of the ships and submarines by measuring the distance by receiving the echoes from transmitted by acoustic signals and measuring the time difference between the sent/received signals.

The KULAÇ Echosounder is composed of a transmitter, receiver and processor unit, remote display unit and low-high frequency acoustic transducers. Operating with high precision, the system can measure down to 1,000 meters. Along with its high-capacity recording option, it enables the simultaneous usage of more than one acoustic system in one platform.

The Turkish-built echo sounder system has three range determination modes: Auto-Interval, Auto-Phase and Manual. When "Auto-Interval" or "Auto Phase" range determination mode is selected, pulse power and pulse length of transmissions are automatically adjusted by the system.

The system is capable of data recording, transferring data to external storage via USB and printing recorded and instantaneous measurements.

KULAÇ has the capability to self-test in addition to a built-in test infrastructure which can inform the user about the source of the problem when an error occurs.

The system developed by ASELSAN was integrated into submarines included in the Turkish Naval Forces inventory. Operating uneventfully since 2013, KULAÇ will be used in ADA Class Corvettes (MİLGEM) and multipurpose Amphibious Assault Ships (LHD) in the coming period.

_http://www.dailysabah.com/defense/2016/11/21/indonesian-navy-vessel-uses-aselsans-kulac_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ardezzo

Boss Dragun said:


> That is always what happened in every other countries. Minority simply can't oppress the majority because they don't have the quantity to do so. That should be more than obvious to you.



I know what Takfiri is, no need for the link, thank you. 

Agree, in Indonesia Moslem majority doesn't oppress the minority.

Good day to you all


----------



## Nike

ardezzo said:


> We have new term here, please define "Takfiri" and what is this all about.
> 
> 
> 
> According to law mado, there are rules about blasphemy in our law.
> The one accused to provoke and involve in the clash already arrested and apprehended.
> 
> I don't like to debate like this, but I can't stand and watch when you accuse the majority oppress the minority here in Indonesia. This is an international forum; as long as you giving the wrong impression to others, I will not stay silent.
> 
> And please speak in English



which points Ahok is clearly breaching? had u seen the Video? even if he is wrong in saying that, he is clearly rightly had made a honest public apologies even before the MUI declared their fatwa, far before the 4 November mass demonstration happened but still the MUI declared the fatwa, is our religion is so vengevul not to accept such apologies? even Ahmad Dhani who is clearly abusing so much of Islamic symbol in the past is getting out of this kind of matter without harms, Why must Ahok right now? the issue had much political content than the religious ones, the expression of mass demonstration against Ahok is clearly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Boss Dragun

ardezzo said:


> I know what Takfiri is, no need for the link, thank you.



You want a Definition, I gave you one. Now you said you already know it. Are you playing dumb with me?


ardezzo said:


> Agree, in Indonesia Moslem majority doesn't oppress the minority.



No, it's the opposite. The moslem majority opresses the minority. An Islamic disease like FPI should be an obvious example. Other examples includes wahhabists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Although the radicals are on the rise, they are still minority. Miniscule compared to the muslim majority in Indonesia. Yet for some cases, their interest are tangled together just like what we saw on 411. Thus we need to untie the knot and separate them so that the radicals and other political actors can't ride the wave of majority for their own gain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Tarantula 6x6 of the Indonesian Army 9th Cavalry Battalion. Credit to Yonkav 9.







https://www.instagram.com/p/BMfzZXcBCtm/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

Boss Dragun said:


> No, it's the opposite. The moslem majority opresses the minority. An Islamic disease like FPI should be an obvious example. Other examples includes wahhabists.



Disagree....if you want to see Indonesian muslims, look at NU and Muhammadiyah. My family comes from the latter. FPI is like a tiny ant in comparison. In fact, higher education institutions of Muhammadiyah in Papua and NTT provinces are attended mostly by non-muslims. Non-muslims can aspire high in Indonesia, just like what Mr. Luhut has achieved today. No problem......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nametag

Hardliners are only a minority among the moslem population in Indonesia. And among those hardliners only a tiny fraction are truly radicals/terrorist. most hardliners only talk loud, but they talk a lot and the most noisy giving the perception that they are a majority which they're not.

plus, IMHO many so called hardliners organization in indonesia are actually thugs, almost similar to organized crime like yakuza. the so called "Ormas", although they are based on religion like FPI, or Pancasila like PP, and others. in reality most extort money from population, involve in blackmail, bribing and fraud. many have connections with politicians and officials. And by politicians and political parties these ormas/organization are used for their political agenda. The use of Religion, nationalism, racism, anti-foreign sentiment,etc are mostly used only as a cover.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Disagree....if you want to see Indonesian muslims, look at NU and Muhammadiyah. My family comes from the latter. FPI is like a tiny ant in comparison. In fact, higher education institutions of Muhammadiyah in Papua and NTT provinces are attended mostly by non-muslims. Non-muslims can aspire high in Indonesia, just like what Mr. Luhut has achieved today. No problem......



the radicals call themselves as Muslim when they are conducting their terror acts and suppressing the minorities, in the view of the ones who is being oppressed the one who attacking them is came as Muslim first not yhe other faith, meanwhile the majority yet moderates ones just keep silent or keep have not my business attitudes about the so called "minority" acts. This kind of attitudes is actually very dangerous in the long runs. The moderates should expressing their voices more and limiting the radicals movement by real actions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Disagree....if you want to see Indonesian muslims, look at NU and Muhammadiyah. My family comes from the latter. FPI is like a tiny ant in comparison. In fact, higher education institutions of Muhammadiyah in Papua and NTT provinces are attended mostly by non-muslims. Non-muslims can aspire high in Indonesia, just like what Mr. Luhut has achieved today. No problem......



The problem is that FPI and other similar organizations are gaining more followers everday now. since they are getiing more "political support".. If no one will put a stop to this madness then soon God forbid they might have a bigger power than NU or Muhammadiah and will bring chaos to the country with their twisted way of thinking..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

skyhigh88 said:


> The problem is that FPI and other similar organizations are gaining more followers everday now. since they are getiing more "political support".. If no one will put a stop to this madness then soon God forbid they might have a bigger power than NU or Muhammadiah and will bring chaos to the country with their twisted way of thinking..



Nah, when that time comes, what would happen is the cleasing of radicals!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

madokafc said:


> the radicals call themselves as Muslim when they are conducting their terror acts and suppressing the minorities, in the view of the ones who is being oppressed the one who attacking them is came as Muslim first not yhe other faith, meanwhile the majority yet moderates ones just keep silent or keep have not my business attitudes about the so called "minority" acts. This kind of attitudes is actually very dangerous in the long runs. The moderates should expressing their voices more and limiting the radicals movement by real actions.



Its time for the "majority moderate muslims to stop this smaller extrimist ones from giving bad names to the religion".. Every religion has its own extremist group or ideologi and its has to be dealt with from within..



pr1v4t33r said:


> Nah, when that time comes, what would happen is the cleasing of radicals!



I hope that time will never come but when it comes then NKRI harga mati shall be uphold at all costs

*Việt Nam, Indonesia to bolster security ties*
Vietnamnews
Update: November, 21/2016 - 10:15




President Trần Đại Quang meets Indonesian Vice President Jusuf Kalla in Lima, Peru, on November 18. — Photo vov.vn

LIMA — *President Trần Đại Quang and Indonesian Vice President Jusuf Kalla have agreed to deepen bilateral collaboration in marine security and fighting terrorism and organised crime. *

*The two reached the agreement at their meeting in Lima, Peru, on November 18*, on the sidelines of the 24th High-level Week of the Asia-Pacific Economic Co-operation Forum from November 17-20.

They also *agreed to strengthen co-ordination at multilateral forums, especially in maintaining regional and global peace and stability, and promoting effort to address disputes in the East Sea peacefully.*

Quang proposed *Việt Nam and Indonesia soon hold the seventh meeting of the joint committee to seek specific measures towards achieving US$10 billion in bilateral trade by 2018.*

*He asked Indonesia to treat detained Vietnamese fishermen humanely in the spirit of the two countries’ friendship. *

*The Vietnamese President extended an invitation to visit Việt Nam in 2017 to Indonesian President Joko Widodo. *

Vice President Jusuf Kalla confirmed that Indonesia wants to increase co-operation with Việt Nam, especially in people-to-people and business exchanges. — VNS

*Read more at http://vietnamnews.vn/politics-laws...olster-security-ties.html#RWjXrQxlHrX1tr7K.99*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Boss Dragun

madokafc said:


> the radicals call themselves as Muslim when they are conducting their terror acts and suppressing the minorities, in the view of the ones who is being oppressed the one who attacking them is came as Muslim first not yhe other faith, meanwhile the majority yet moderates ones just keep silent or keep have not my business attitudes about the so called "minority" acts. This kind of attitudes is actually very dangerous in the long runs. The moderates should expressing their voices more and limiting the radicals movement by real actions.



The real problem is the lack of national identity. Those people who were tied by the leash created from their own religion very so often put their religion first over anything else, let alone their own country. In so far, the slogan of "nkri harga mati" is nothing more than a word to satisfy own's pride. If people value their land and sea more so than what their own religion dictates them to be, then such incident would never happened as all of us belonged in to the same place. The likes of Di/Tii, GAM, and lots of terrorist/separatist group were born because the lack of national identity. And it is precisely why they never truly died since people with the same religion often times reluctant to put them into justice because in the end they have the same faith and hoping that they can change somehow as the time goes by. Such mentality is prevalent in the country. People were being "too nice" (hint : sarcasm) to believe that some people can actually change at all.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

While NKRI is harga mati. We still have to understand that Indonesia is basically fragmented. Keep this truth close to our heart, and show some humility, respect and understanding whenever we interact with others knowing full well that we are different! Yet we are One.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

*Mengenal Sanca, Teknologi Militer Anti Ranjau Karya Anak Bangsa*



CNN Indonesia
Published on Nov 20, 2016

Teknologi Militer Karya Anak Bangsa
Pada pertempuran modern, teknologi menjadi kunci kemenangan. Setidaknya itu yang ingin digaungkan PT Pindad sebagai perusahaan penghasil senjata. Selain baru meluncurkan mobil perang baru bernama Sanca, PT Pindad sekarang juga fokus pada pertahanan Cyber. Berikut laporannya untuk anda.

Ikuti berita dengan kemasan internasional berbahasa Indonesia di www.cnnindonesia.com dan channel CNN Indonesia di Transvision.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

skyhigh88 said:


> Mengenal Sanca, Teknologi Militer Anti Ranjau Karya Anak Bangsa



Karya anak bangsa Australia 


Military to deploy personnel in Enggano outlying island

Rejang Lebong, Bengkulu (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian military (TNI) will deploy a platoon of soldiers to guard the outermost island of Enggano off western Sumatra, a military officer said.






"To guard the sovereignty of the Unitary Republic of Indonesia, we will deploy soldiers from the Jaya Yudha 144 Infantry Battalion in Enggano island which is one of the countrys outlying islands and has strategic location," the commander of Garuda Mas Military Resort Command 041 in Bengkulu province, Colonel Andi Muhammad said on Sunday.

The personnel deployed to the 402.6 square kilometer island which is located in the Indian Ocean will be rotated, he said.

He said the soldiers will be deployed to the island next year.

Although the island has had sub-district military command, the number of personnel deployed to the island must be at least equal to a platoon of soldiers in view of its inhabitants, size, geographical location and social conditions, he said.






"The soldiers who will be assigned in Enggano Island will provide (inhabitants) with territorial guidance," he said.

Since Enggano is one of the countrys outlying islands, the state will unlikely turns its blind eye to the possibility of other units in the Sriwijaya Regional Military Command II guarding the island in the future, he said.






Enggano is one of the 92 officially listed outlying islands of Indonesia.

_http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107918/military-to-deploy-personnel-in-enggano-outlying-island_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

pr1v4t33r said:


> Karya anak bangsa Australia



Hahaha.. biasa wartawan lebay kan


----------



## ardezzo

madokafc said:


> which points Ahok is clearly breaching? had u seen the Video? even if he is wrong in saying that, he is clearly rightly had made a honest public apologies even before the MUI declared their fatwa, far before the 4 November mass demonstration happened but still the MUI declared the fatwa, is our religion is so vengevul not to accept such apologies? even Ahmad Dhani who is clearly abusing so much of Islamic symbol in the past is getting out of this kind of matter without harms, Why must Ahok right now? the issue had much political content than the religious ones, the expression of mass demonstration against Ahok is clearly



I watch the video, the long version without subtitle.
language expert already explained his fault



Boss Dragun said:


> You want a Definition, I gave you one. Now you said you already know it. Are you playing dumb with me?
> 
> No, it's the opposite. The moslem majority opresses the minority. An Islamic disease like FPI should be an obvious example. Other examples includes wahhabists.



my question lies within the next line, "what is this all about?" Coz, he suddenly bring up takfiri term, a word that often used by Syiah to their Sunni counterpart.

Wahhabist is also a vaque term, usually used by JIL (liberallist) members to those who disaggree with them.



pr1v4t33r said:


> Although the radicals are on the rise, they are still minority. Miniscule compared to the muslim majority in Indonesia. Yet for some cases, their interest are tangled together just like what we saw on 411. Thus we need to untie the knot and separate them so that the radicals and other political actors can't ride the wave of majority for their own gain.



I agree, the radicals is minority, they is not capable to conduct 411 rally.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

nametag said:


> Hardliners are only a minority among the moslem population in Indonesia. And among those hardliners only a tiny fraction are truly radicals/terrorist. most hardliners only talk loud, but they talk a lot and the most noisy giving the perception that they are a majority which they're not.
> 
> plus, IMHO many so called hardliners organization in indonesia are actually thugs, almost similar to organized crime like yakuza. the so called "Ormas", although they are based on religion like FPI, or Pancasila like PP, and others. in reality most extort money from population, involve in blackmail, bribing and fraud. many have connections with politicians and officials. And by politicians and political parties these ormas/organization are used for their political agenda. The use of Religion, nationalism, racism, anti-foreign sentiment,etc are mostly used only as a cover.



There will always be a small numbers of HARDLINERS and large numbers of SILENT MAJORITY

The problem is, you only need 1 to 5 hardliner to kill hundreds of people like in Bali bombing. 
1 hardliner is too many while millions of silent majority is nothing.


----------



## Nike

@ardezzo its not nice when u are very cherry picking on your arguments. Even if Ahok is wrong on those one occassion he had made public apologize several times, even before MUI declared their fatwa and after that, once again is Islam cant forgave him? is our religion very vengeful? is his public remorse mean nothing? what kind of justice you want to held. This my last reply to you i kinda pissed off about your attitudes here


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> There will always be a small numbers of HARDLINERS and large numbers of SILENT MAJORITY. The problem is, you only need 1 to 5 hardliner to kill hundreds of people like in Bali bombing. 1 hardliner is too many while millions of silent majority is nothing.



I won't say nothing, because if they are disturbed, millions of silent majority can become millions of headache for this nation. We need them calm to keep this nation sane.

That's why strong law enforcement is not only needed but a must. The majority of Indonesian (not only muslim but all) only want a peaceful living and continue on with their daily life. Life is already hard for most, so the elite shouldn't put more unecessary burden on them. The State role is crucial and important to keep things work orderly and all that.


----------



## MacanJawa

This dude registered yesterday and bring shit up, please this indonesia military thread don't bring anything that don't related

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

CSAR Helicopter EC725 _Cougar _of Indonesian Air Force. Image credit to Adrianus Darmawan.
















Indonesian Air Force Para (Paskhas) sniper school 2016 with Denel NTW-20 anti material rifle 20mm/14.5mm. Image credit : sigit_tn6aau2001 & FSM FB Page.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

madokafc said:


> the radicals call themselves as Muslim when they are conducting their terror acts and suppressing the minorities, in the view of the ones who is being oppressed the one who attacking them is came as Muslim first not yhe other faith, meanwhile the majority yet moderates ones just keep silent or keep have not my business attitudes about the so called "minority" acts. This kind of attitudes is actually very dangerous in the long runs. The moderates should expressing their voices more and limiting the radicals movement by real actions.





Jakartans@PkDef said:


> There will always be a small numbers of HARDLINERS and large numbers of SILENT MAJORITY
> 
> The problem is, you only need 1 to 5 hardliner to kill hundreds of people like in Bali bombing.
> 1 hardliner is too many while millions of silent majority is nothing.



I disagree that most Indonesian muslims are called "silent majority". If they are truly silent, we won't see the relative stability that we have today. 

Muslims are at the forefront in eradicating terror, both in education and law enforcement areas. I can't remember how many times I hear in khutbah Jum'at and pengajian that these terror acts are not appropriate. We often call these terrorists as modern khawarij that spread chaos in the society with their uncompromising principles. Mosques in my areas now have banners that forbid the entry of any people with ISIS and radicalism intentions. 



skyhigh88 said:


> The problem is that FPI and other similar organizations are gaining more followers everday now. since they are getiing more "political support".. If no one will put a stop to this madness then soon God forbid they might have a bigger power than NU or Muhammadiah and will bring chaos to the country with their twisted way of thinking..



NU and Muhammadiyah have much more comprehensive network and influence across the country. 

That's the power of media. FPI is actually a media darling and it's an interesting topic to attract audience and readership. A few FPI members that do bad things, the whole world knows. But, when Muhammadiyah opens a new hospital and higher education institution, that contribute so much and positively to the society, who wants report it? It's boring...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ardezzo

madokafc said:


> @ardezzo its not nice when u are very cherry picking on your arguments. Even if Ahok is wrong on those one occassion he had made public apologize several times, even before MUI declared their fatwa and after that, once again is Islam cant forgave him? is our religion very vengeful? is his public remorse mean nothing? what kind of justice you want to held. This my last reply to you i kinda pissed off about your attitudes here



Ahok insult the Qur'an thus the religion, so it's beyond us, human, to forgive.
All we ask simply bring him to the court of justice like other blasphemers, show to the world that everybody is equal before the law.



MacanJawa said:


> This dude registered yesterday and bring shit up, please this indonesia military thread don't bring anything that don't related



I use to be silent reader, but couldn't stand idly when someone say that "minority being oppressed by the Moslem majority in Indonesia". I have to clear things up.

I do hope that this will be last post here.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

OK, noted. I believe forgiveness is abundant, and God is the most forgiving. There's no point lingering on this issue here. So let's continue with Indonesian military news.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

www.defence.pk/threads/philippines-gdp-grows-7-1-in-q3-fastest-among-asian-markets.461454/ 

^^^
Gw kira udahan, eh malah pada lanjut disini 

Sorry ini bukan forum ahokers etc


----------



## mandala

Preparing the Leopard 2RI MBT's 120mm ammunition during the Indonesian Army Combined Exercise in Natuna. Credit to TNI-AD.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BND_w99hZdn/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Gw kira udahan, eh malah pada lanjut disini


Wah, jangan dibangkitin lagi itu threadnya... OOT.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Pindad develop new SPR 3 (R300)

Credit to @IMF





Sniper from Kostrad







faries said:


> CSAR Helicopter EC725 _Cougar _of Indonesian Air Force. Image credit to Adrianus Darmawan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 353980
> 
> 
> Indonesian Air Force Para (Paskhas) sniper school 2016 with Denel NTW-20 anti material rifle 20mm/14.5mm. Image credit : sigit_tn6aau2001 & FSM FB Page.



@IMF

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## pr1v4t33r

More update on PT.DI

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Marhaenisme

I hope PAL and Palindo shipyard show their newly ship there.

BTW Sorry OOT Udah lah stop bahas hal2 politik yg nyerempet2 ke agama mayoritas dan minoritas itu semua gk relevan dengan konsep awal negara kita berdiri, malu lah kalian berdebat gk ada ujung nya di sini di lihat orang2 luar...thx

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKRI

*Elang IndoPura 2016




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> More update on PT.DI
> 
> View attachment 354095
> 
> View attachment 354098
> 
> View attachment 354096

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afiq0110

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 354164



Sir, could you provide the spec of the newly developed sniper rifle ?... Does it have longer range than the previous ?... What is the difference between those two ?...

Thank you very much...


----------



## mengkom

afiq0110 said:


> Sir, could you provide the spec of the newly developed sniper rifle ?... Does it have longer range than the previous ?... What is the difference between those two ?...
> 
> Thank you very much...


earlier version





later version




just minor upgrade from the earlier version of SPR-3. Mostly just furniture differences:
- Free Floating front handguard, does not contact to barrel.
- Round profile muzzle break. Now there's no need to remove the muzzle break to install suppressor. The Supressor can be directly threaded to muzzle break
- Different buttstock with adjustable height and length of pull

if you look closely, the action seem to be copied from British Arctic Warfare L96
boxy receiver, rectangular bolt, loaded chamber indicator, the position of cocking handle and safety toggle are the dead giveaway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mengkom

another sniper rifle made by pindad:

SPR-1 7.62mm




it is based on winchester model 70 action
the design is quite obsolete by today standard
laminated wood body is prone to swell up when exposed to high humidty typical to tropical country
the action does not feature controlled-feed system, it is prone to failure to extract when clearing dud round in the chamber
it's no longer in production, and is being slowly phased out by TNI


SPR-2 12.7mm anti-material rifle
it is based on zastava M93 black arrow
so far a few number has been adopted by special forces

earlier version with boxed muzzle break





newer version with round muzzle break for quick-attachable supressor





a few years ago pindad also made 7.62 sniper rifle which is dubbed "blue angel"




but i think it's identical to SPR-3, but dressed up in minimalist furniture
and i think the nickname is..cheesy


----------



## afiq0110

mengkom said:


> earlier version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> later version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just minor upgrade from the earlier version of SPR-3. Mostly just furniture differences:
> - Free Floating front handguard, does not contact to barrel.
> - Tube profile muzzle break. Now there's no need to remove the muzzle break to install suppressor. The Supressor can be directly threaded to muzzle break
> - Different buttstock with adjustable height and length of pull
> 
> if you look closely, the action seem to be copied from British Arctic Warfare L96
> boxy receiver, rectangular bolt, loaded chamber indicator, the position of cocking handle and safety toggle are the dead giveaway



Thank you mr meong... Ups, sorry... Mr mengkom... Very much appriciated

Please enlighten me some more in another matter...

When we bought Oerlikon Skyshield, did we get the technology to produce the bullet independently...

I heard we already researched our own 'pacar wutah'... Is it true ?...

Thanks....


----------



## afiq0110

@ Mengkom... Related to the sniper rifle... Can we upgrade the range of fire... Or make it more silence, without using the silencer... Can the shell penetrate the armor of an ifv armor or at least an apc armor.... I was hoping it have enough power to penetrate through a mbt armor...


----------



## mengkom

afiq0110 said:


> @ Mengkom... Related to the sniper rifle... Can we upgrade the range of fire... Or make it more silence, without using the silencer... Can the shell penetrate the armor of an ifv armor or at least an apc armor.... I was hoping it have enough power to penetrate through a mbt armor...


do you mean tweaking the existing rifle?
Simple answer: NO
a lot of compromise have to be made

you want longer range?
-lengthen the barrel, but it will make the rifle unwieldy
-increase the propellant pressure, and you make the barrel wear faster
-with current caliber, the bullet will drop significantly in longer range, and aerodynamic of the projectile won't compensate enough for wind drifting, so it is pretty much useless anyway

you want lesser sound signature?
-you can make suppressor being integral to barrel like MP-5 but it will bleed the pressure and reduce the kinetic energy of the projectile
-you can use subsonic ammo (complementary to supressor), but it will significantly lower the range

if you want a sniper rifle with longer range,
you need to adopt a new long-range specific caliber like .338 lapua magnum
basically develop a new platform, with new standard and new logistical support system

if you want lesser sound signature then attaching supressor is the most viable option
---------------------------------------------------
the existing 12.7mm anti-material rifle is able to penetrate certain angle of APC/IFV
but you want shoulder mounted sniper rifle to penetrate MBT ?? now that's just wet dream
too problematic from technical standpoint
just shoot 30mm bullet from A-10's gatling gun and it's done for


----------



## afiq0110

mengkom said:


> do you mean tweaking the existing rifle?
> Simple answer: NO
> a lot of compromise have to be made
> 
> you want longer range?
> -lengthen the barrel, but it will make the rifle unwieldy
> -increase the propellant pressure, and you make the barrel wear faster
> -with current caliber, the bullet will drop significantly in longer range, and aerodynamic of the projectile won't compensate enough for wind drifting, so it is pretty much useless anyway
> 
> you want lesser sound signature?
> -you can make suppressor being integral to barrel like MP-5 but it will bleed the pressure and reduce the kinetic energy of the projectile
> -you can use subsonic ammo (complementary to supressor), but it will significantly lower the range
> 
> if you want a sniper rifle with longer range,
> you need to adopt a new long-range specific caliber like .338 lapua magnum
> basically develop a new platform, with new standard and new logistical support system
> 
> if you want lesser sound signature then attaching supressor is the most viable option
> ---------------------------------------------------
> the existing 12.7mm anti-material rifle is able to penetrate certain angle of APC/IFV
> but you want shoulder mounted sniper rifle to penetrate MBT ?? now that's just wet dream
> too problematic from technical standpoint
> just shoot 30mm bullet from A-10's gatling gun and it's done for



I like it when you explain the technical aspect of the riffle... It broaden my knowledge...

Thank you very much mr. mengkom

Please answer my previous question, related to the orlikon bullets


----------



## mengkom

afiq0110 said:


> Thank you mr meong... Ups, sorry... Mr mengkom... Very much appriciated
> 
> Please enlighten me some more in another matter...
> 
> When we bought Oerlikon Skyshield, did we get the technology to produce the bullet independently...
> 
> I heard we already researched our own 'pacar wutah'... Is it true ?...
> 
> Thanks....


sorry, i know nothing about this
maybe you should ask @madokafc
*She* seems to know a lot about procurement thingy in our MOD


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

Sniper rifles are essential for our armed forces, but it's more important to have proper DMR rifle for TNI-AD and marine at squad level. Yes, a SS-2V4 with its longer barrel is unwieldy, but its presence in each squad can be quite an asset. One DMR-man for each regular squad.

It can be used to take out the commander and LMG gunner of the opposing squad. Accurate suppression fire against a group of common soldiers can also be quite devastating.


----------



## mengkom

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Sniper rifles are essential for our armed forces, but it's more important to have proper DMR rifle for TNI-AD and marine at squad level. Yes, a SS-2V4 with its longer barrel is unwieldy, but its presence in each squad can be quite an asset. One DMR-man for each regular squad.
> 
> It can be used to take out the commander and LMG gunner of the opposing squad. Accurate suppression fire against a group of common soldiers can also be quite devastating.


no, the problem is not the length of the rifle
pindad has been offering DMR concept for several years now
but TNI doesn't seem to interested in SS-2 V4 simply because it is using 5.56mm caliber
even though it is advertised as "the rifle that win AASAM" over and over again.. in real world, 5.56 NATO is too anemic for DMR purpose.. not enough effective range

recently Pindad updated its DMR concept with SS-3 in 7.62 NATO caliber
we'll see whether or not TNI interested in adopting DMR concept


----------



## Nike

as long as i know some infantry units had deployed with DMR as part of their fire support units (some in Kostrad Raider, some in Kopassus), they seem to be made as pilot project wether it is feasible to field the new combat doctrine en masse. You know it is not as simple as to change some soldiers weapons from assault rifles into DMR capable weapons, but it is require a much complex and thorough doctrinal change in which involve training change, new logistics issue and new tactics and strategic thinking in which must be implemented on the NCO's and officer training courses. 

But the steps had been taken, especially with the arise of the important on how to tackle FIBUA challenges, TNI AD top brass seems already acknowledge the importances to having DMR capable units within their infantry units squad after completing to inducts SAW into all of their infantry units.


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mengkom

i think SS-2 V4 still have place in today's warfare but not as DMR rifle
US marine adopting IAR M27 (HK 416 in 5.56 +heavier and longer barrel) in its organization since 2010
but of course it is not meant to fill as DMR role, but rather to be a lighter version of SAW (squad automatic weapon ~ minimi light machine gun) i.e. to give full automatic supressing fire against relatively short range target

i personally have seen SS-2 V4 in paskhas inventory
and you know what? their configuration is pretty similar to IAR M27
full-auto capable trigger group, heavy barrel to sustain high rate of fire, and a fix 4x magnification KRISS scope
so i think paskhas will be using it the same manner as IAR rather than DMR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afiq0110

mengkom said:


> i think SS-2 V4 still have place in today's warfare but not as DMR rifle
> US marine adopting IAR M27 (HK 416 in 5.56 +heavier and longer barrel) in its organization since 2010
> but of course it is not meant to fill as DMR role, but rather to be a lighter version of SAW (squad automatic weapon ~ minimi light machine gun) i.e. to give full automatic supressing fire against relatively short range target
> 
> i personally have seen SS-2 V4 in paskhas inventory
> and you know what? their configuration is pretty similar to IAR M27
> full-auto capable trigger group, heavy barrel to sustain high rate of fire, and a fix 4x magnification KRISS scope
> so i think paskhas will be using it the same manner as IAR rather than DMR



Would you mind explaining the composition in our infantry units and the weapon they must carry in accordance to the composition...

Thank you...


----------



## Nike

afiq0110 said:


> Would you mind explaining the composition in our infantry units and the weapon they must carry in accordance to the composition...
> 
> Thank you...



its all depend on the mission profile they are being tasked. And which units got assigned for the said mission. You cant say they must bring it and that.


----------



## mengkom

afiq0110 said:


> Would you mind explaining the composition in our infantry units and the weapon they must carry in accordance to the composition...
> 
> Thank you...


typical rifle group in TNI AD:
1 team leader : SS-2 V2 carbine assault rifle with optical sight
1 vice team leader: SS-2 v1 assault rifle with optical sight
1 machine gunner: minimi assault rifle
1 ammo bearer: SS-2 V1 assault rifle with optical sight + additional ammo for minimi
1 grenadier: SS-2 V1 assault rifle with optical sight + M203 underbarrel grenade launcher
5 rifleman: SS-2 V1 assault rifle with optical sight

typically each person carry 210 rounds: 6 magazine in pouch+ 1 magazine in rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

mandala said:


> Preparing the Leopard 2RI MBT's 120mm ammunition during the Indonesian Army Combined Exercise in Natuna. Credit to TNI-AD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BND_w99hZdn/


Just noticed that is the DM11 HE-T ammo the soldier was carrying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mengkom

mandala said:


> Just noticed that is the DM11 HE-T ammo the soldier was carrying.


Rheinmetall latest 120mm HEAT ammo
DM 11 programmable round for Leopard 2 RI
The A4+ version does not have capability to fire that round


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Snipers from Kopassus

@oriphotograph






Battleship

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

mengkom said:


> no, the problem is not the length of the rifle
> pindad has been offering DMR concept for several years now
> but TNI doesn't seem to interested in SS-2 V4 simply because it is using 5.56mm caliber
> even though it is advertised as "the rifle that win AASAM" over and over again.. in real world, 5.56 NATO is too anemic for DMR purpose.. not enough effective range
> 
> recently Pindad updated its DMR concept with SS-3 in 7.62 NATO caliber
> we'll see whether or not TNI interested in adopting DMR concept



Yes of course...SS-3 is even better with its bigger ammo. I'm just being conservative. Everyone in the squad is firing at effective 5,56mm range at around 200-400 meters, so the DMR guy shouldn't have a problem using 5,56mm too.

They can use the same kind of regular ammo, don't have to use the match grade ammo. Controlled and scoped firing with 5.56mm should be quite enough on regular squad level.


----------



## mengkom

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Yes of course...SS-3 is even better with its bigger ammo. I'm just being conservative. Everyone in the squad is firing at effective 5,56mm range at around 200-400 meters, so the DMR guy shouldn't have a problem using 5,56mm too.
> 
> They can use the same kind of regular ammo, don't have to use the match grade ammo. Controlled and scoped firing with 5.56mm should be quite enough on regular squad level.


i think you got that wrong
the usage of heavy barrel in V4 doesn't give an extra range..it means to give a tighter grouping and better sustainment to high rate of fire
the same thing applied to the usage match grade ammo. It doesn't give an extra range either, it just ensure a uniform flight pattern of the bullet, thus increasing accuracy

so what is the purpose of having a special "DMR guy" if he unable to engage target at longer distance than his team mates?
if the purpose is to give the team ability to deliver more accurate fire in 5.56 range, just issue a low power scope to as many team member as possible
US armed forces did that
most NATO member did that
even TNI already did that

yes, similar concept has been inducted in US marine
they fielded weapon similar to SS-2V4 (IAR M27) to their group, but the purpose is not to fill in the DMR role
rather to give full auto suppressing fire in close range battle, a "SAW gunner assistant" if you will

DMR role is meant to deliver higher accuracy, higher precision fire at longer distance than his team mates. that's why most country issued a bigger caliber rifle to fill in DMR role:
SVD dragunov (russia)
M110 (US army)
HK 417 (germany and france)
the only exception is china..but that's different matter, their 5.8mm is develop to be jack of all trades bullet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samudro_JOY

*26th ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet - AARM 2016*




 *Indonesian Army arrival for AARM 2016 --20 Nov 2016*

MANILA, Philippines – Marksmen representing the armies of the 10 ASEAN countries started arriving in the Philippines for the ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet 2016 (AARM 2016) to be held from November 18 to December 7 at Camp O'Donnel in Capas, Tarlac.

The contest will happen alongside the meeting of ASEAN army chiefs, who will themselves engage in a friendly shooting competition.

"The objective of the AARM is to develop and strengthen the relationship among the member armies from its senior military leaders down to their foot soldiers," said Army spokesman Colonel Benjie Hao during the media launch of the marksmanship contest on Tuesday, November 15.

The 10 ASEAN countries are Brunei Darussalam, Cambodia, Indonesia, Laos, Malaysia, Myanmar, Philippines, Singapore, Thailand, and Vietnam.

The Royal Thai Army will be defending its championship title last year. If successful, it will match the 9 titles of the Indonesian Army which currently holds the most number of championship titles since the marksmanship contest started in 1991.

#Rappler
=====================================================================================

*KICK OFF | ASEAN Armies Combat Shooting Competition in Capas, Tarlac*
*November 21, 2016*





CAPAS, Tarlac (DWDD) – The ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet (AARM) 2016 kicked off after the joint flag raising ceremony of combat shooting contingents from (10) ASEAN countries at the AARM Grandstand in Camp O’Donnell, Capas, Tarlac at 7:30 a.m., November 21, 2016. The competing contingents are Malaysia, Indonesia, Thailand, Singapore, Vietnam, Brunie, Philippines, Laos, Myanmar, and Cambodia. After the flag raising ceremony, the army shooters started their controlled practice at the machine gun and pistol ranges. This international combat shooting event will culminate on December 7, 2016.

Commanding General Philippine Army Lt. Gen. Eduardo M. Año was the guest of honor and speaker during the ceremony. Gen. Año, was accompanied by the Task Force AARM Commander Brig. Gen.Herminigildo Franciso C. Aquino and members of the Executive Committee. The contingents were led by respective contingent commanders in honoring the flag of the member-state.

The AARM is an annual combat shooting competition of ASEAN armies

dwdd()com.ph/2016/11/21/kick-off-asean-armies-combat-shooting-competition-in-capas-tarlac/
==============================================================================================================

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Leopard 2RI MBT muddy playground - Natuna. Credit to TNI-AD.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## afiq0110

mengkom said:


> typical rifle group in TNI AD:
> 1 team leader : SS-2 V2 carbine assault rifle with optical sight
> 1 vice team leader: SS-2 v1 assault rifle with optical sight
> 1 machine gunner: minimi assault rifle
> 1 ammo bearer: SS-2 V1 assault rifle with optical sight + additional ammo for minimi
> 1 grenadier: SS-2 V1 assault rifle with optical sight + M203 underbarrel grenade launcher
> 5 rifleman: SS-2 V1 assault rifle with optical sight
> 
> typically each person carry 210 rounds: 6 magazine in pouch+ 1 magazine in rifle



Sir, from your point of view, what is the plus and minus between our infantry compared to the us or the british... If it is comparable of course, concerning we have different topography than the us or the british...

What aspect do we outdated, and in what aspect do we progressing more than other ?...

What changes should the army done to the composition of the infantry units from your point of view ?...

Which nation are we role modelling our infantry composition ?...

I am sorry for the trouble i put you in... But i cant help it... Discussing with you is so much fun...

And what is the DMR ?...

Thank you...


----------



## afiq0110

@mengkom... I meant the composition between our infantry and the us/british


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

samudro_JOY said:


> *26th ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet - AARM 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indonesian Army arrival for AARM 2016 --20 Nov 2016*
> 
> MANILA, Philippines – Marksmen representing the armies of the 10 ASEAN countries started arriving in the Philippines for the ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet 2016 (AARM 2016) to be held from November 18 to December 7 at Camp O'Donnel in Capas, Tarlac.
> 
> The contest will happen alongside the meeting of ASEAN army chiefs, who will themselves engage in a friendly shooting competition.
> 
> "The objective of the AARM is to develop and strengthen the relationship among the member armies from its senior military leaders down to their foot soldiers," said Army spokesman Colonel Benjie Hao during the media launch of the marksmanship contest on Tuesday, November 15.
> 
> The 10 ASEAN countries are Brunei Darussalam, Cambodia, Indonesia, Laos, Malaysia, Myanmar, Philippines, Singapore, Thailand, and Vietnam.
> 
> The Royal Thai Army will be defending its championship title last year. If successful, it will match the 9 titles of the Indonesian Army which currently holds the most number of championship titles since the marksmanship contest started in 1991.
> 
> #Rappler
> =====================================================================================
> 
> *KICK OFF | ASEAN Armies Combat Shooting Competition in Capas, Tarlac*
> *November 21, 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAPAS, Tarlac (DWDD) – The ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet (AARM) 2016 kicked off after the joint flag raising ceremony of combat shooting contingents from (10) ASEAN countries at the AARM Grandstand in Camp O’Donnell, Capas, Tarlac at 7:30 a.m., November 21, 2016. The competing contingents are Malaysia, Indonesia, Thailand, Singapore, Vietnam, Brunie, Philippines, Laos, Myanmar, and Cambodia. After the flag raising ceremony, the army shooters started their controlled practice at the machine gun and pistol ranges. This international combat shooting event will culminate on December 7, 2016.
> 
> Commanding General Philippine Army Lt. Gen. Eduardo M. Año was the guest of honor and speaker during the ceremony. Gen. Año, was accompanied by the Task Force AARM Commander Brig. Gen.Herminigildo Franciso C. Aquino and members of the Executive Committee. The contingents were led by respective contingent commanders in honoring the flag of the member-state.
> 
> The AARM is an annual combat shooting competition of ASEAN armies
> 
> dwdd()com.ph/2016/11/21/kick-off-asean-armies-combat-shooting-competition-in-capas-tarlac/
> ==============================================================================================================







Naik Herky





Thai Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

@ PT.DI





@ Palindo Marine





@PT.PAL

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Prajurit Yonif 112 Raider Darma Jaya Latihan Pendaratan Pantai

_Aceh Besar: Prajurit Yonif 112 Raider Darma Jaya, Kodam Iskandar Muda, melakukan pendaratan saat latihan tempur Pendaratan Kaki Pantai (PKP) di peraian Desa Kajhu, Kabupaten Aceh Besar, Aceh, Selasa (22/11/2016). Latihan tempur pendaratan pantai itu untuk meningkatkan kemampuan tempur anggota Raider dalam menghadapi ancaman musuh dan mengamankan wilayah teritorial NKRI. AFP/CHAIDEER MAHYUDDIN_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samudro_JOY

*KRI Banda Aceh (593) at Royal New Zealand Navy 75th Anniversary, Open Ships Day in Auckland*

*20 November 2016 - Queens Wharf



*





















*Royal New Zealand Navy - nznavy75z()co.nz/ship-open-day/*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

mengkom said:


> i think you got that wrong
> the usage of heavy barrel in V4 doesn't give an extra range..it means to give a tighter grouping and better sustainment to high rate of fire
> the same thing applied to the usage match grade ammo. It doesn't give an extra range either, it just ensure a uniform flight pattern of the bullet, thus increasing accuracy
> 
> so what is the purpose of having a special "DMR guy" if he unable to engage target at longer distance than his team mates?
> if the purpose is to give the team ability to deliver more accurate fire in 5.56 range, just issue a low power scope to as many team member as possible
> US armed forces did that
> most NATO member did that
> even TNI already did that
> 
> yes, similar concept has been inducted in US marine
> they fielded weapon similar to SS-2V4 (IAR M27) to their group, but the purpose is not to fill in the DMR role
> rather to give full auto suppressing fire in close range battle, a "SAW gunner assistant" if you will
> 
> DMR role is meant to deliver higher accuracy, higher precision fire at longer distance than his team mates. that's why most country issued a bigger caliber rifle to fill in DMR role:
> SVD dragunov (russia)
> M110 (US army)
> HK 417 (germany and france)
> the only exception is china..but that's different matter, their 5.8mm is develop to be jack of all trades bullet



Longer barrel means that the high pressure gas has more time to propel the projectile inside the barrel. Higher muzzle velocity means slightly longer effective range.





Like what I say previously, a DMR-man with should act like common rifleman. If his fellow soldiers are able to engage the OPFOR with 5.56mm, then the DMR man will also open fire. The more stable projectile trajectory and higher accuracy are primary benefits of longer barrel, while the slightly higher effective range is an added bonus.

If the DMR-man is equipped with SS-3, that's even better. But like what I said, I'm just being conservative, for higher commonality in terms of parts and ammo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mengkom

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Longer barrel means that the high pressure gas has more time to propel the projectile inside the barrel. Higher muzzle velocity means slightly longer effective range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like what I say previously, a DMR-man with should act like common rifleman. If his fellow soldiers are able to engage the OPFOR with 5.56mm, then the DMR man will also open fire. The more stable projectile trajectory and higher accuracy are primary benefits of longer barrel, while the slightly higher effective range is an added bonus.
> 
> If the DMR-man is equipped with SS-3, that's even better. But like what I said, I'm just being conservative, for higher commonality in terms of parts and ammo.


Nope,
V4 has the same barrel length as V1, both are 460mm..so the effective range is identical
The only differences between the two is heavier barrel in V4, which means better grouping potential and better sustainment to prolong fire

*Barrel length*

*SS2-V1* 460 mm
*SS2-V2* 403 mm
*SS2-V4* 460 mm
*SS2-V5* 252 mm


----------



## katarabhumi

samudro_JOY said:


> *26th ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet - AARM 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indonesian Army arrival for AARM 2016 --20 Nov 2016*
> 
> MANILA, Philippines – Marksmen representing the armies of the 10 ASEAN countries started arriving in the Philippines for the ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet 2016 (AARM 2016) to be held from November 18 to December 7 at Camp O'Donnel in Capas, Tarlac.
> 
> The contest will happen alongside the meeting of ASEAN army chiefs, who will themselves engage in a friendly shooting competition.
> 
> "The objective of the AARM is to develop and strengthen the relationship among the member armies from its senior military leaders down to their foot soldiers," said Army spokesman Colonel Benjie Hao during the media launch of the marksmanship contest on Tuesday, November 15.
> 
> The 10 ASEAN countries are Brunei Darussalam, Cambodia, Indonesia, Laos, Malaysia, Myanmar, Philippines, Singapore, Thailand, and Vietnam.
> 
> The Royal Thai Army will be defending its championship title last year. If successful, it will match the 9 titles of the Indonesian Army which currently holds the most number of championship titles since the marksmanship contest started in 1991.
> 
> #Rappler
> =====================================================================================
> 
> *KICK OFF | ASEAN Armies Combat Shooting Competition in Capas, Tarlac*
> *November 21, 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAPAS, Tarlac (DWDD) – The ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet (AARM) 2016 kicked off after the joint flag raising ceremony of combat shooting contingents from (10) ASEAN countries at the AARM Grandstand in Camp O’Donnell, Capas, Tarlac at 7:30 a.m., November 21, 2016. The competing contingents are Malaysia, Indonesia, Thailand, Singapore, Vietnam, Brunie, Philippines, Laos, Myanmar, and Cambodia. After the flag raising ceremony, the army shooters started their controlled practice at the machine gun and pistol ranges. This international combat shooting event will culminate on December 7, 2016.
> 
> Commanding General Philippine Army Lt. Gen. Eduardo M. Año was the guest of honor and speaker during the ceremony. Gen. Año, was accompanied by the Task Force AARM Commander Brig. Gen.Herminigildo Franciso C. Aquino and members of the Executive Committee. The contingents were led by respective contingent commanders in honoring the flag of the member-state.
> 
> The AARM is an annual combat shooting competition of ASEAN armies
> 
> dwdd()com.ph/2016/11/21/kick-off-asean-armies-combat-shooting-competition-in-capas-tarlac/
> ==============================================================================================================



Entar klo hasilnya bagus.. update di tret berikut yak?! :

https://defence.pk/threads/tni-ftw-...-at-shooting-competition-in-australia.377536/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mengkom

afiq0110 said:


> Sir, from your point of view, what is the plus and minus between our infantry compared to the us or the british... If it is comparable of course, concerning we have different topography than the us or the british...
> 
> What aspect do we outdated, and in what aspect do we progressing more than other ?...
> 
> What changes should the army done to the composition of the infantry units from your point of view ?...
> 
> Which nation are we role modelling our infantry composition ?...
> 
> I am sorry for the trouble i put you in... But i cant help it... Discussing with you is so much fun...
> 
> And what is the DMR ?...
> 
> Thank you...


Well, the team composition always conform to the equipment they got
Problem is, in TNI the equipment varies greatly between one batallion with another
In one batallion they are better equipped with latest SS-2 + optical sight, in another batallion they even still uses M-16A1
So,equalization in equipment is the first and foremost homework for TNI
It need to be addressed before we talk about standardization in fireteam composition

In general, we need to inducted more weapon system in team organization
More equipment means more tactical option for team to complete their mission

There are several pindad products that hasn't been fielded to TNI, such as commando mortar, SS-3, SS-2V4..if inducted, all of those weapon will boost team firepower
TNI needs to induct man-portable rocket launcher/recoilles rifle to its fireteam like RPG/carl gustav 84mm.. We are fall behind our neighbor in this field..
DMR role is also crucial in todays warfare..vietnam, singapore has special DMR role in its team, we haven't seen those in TNI

But i think we see a lot of improvement in recent years
Individual equipment is far better than Aceh war a decade ago..
A lot of those equipment has been made locally

We'll get there


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

mengkom said:


> Nope,
> V4 has the same barrel length as V1, both are 460mm..so the effective range is identical
> The only differences between the two is heavier barrel in V4, which means better grouping potential and better sustainment to prolong fire
> 
> *Barrel length*
> 
> *SS2-V1* 460 mm
> *SS2-V2* 403 mm
> *SS2-V4* 460 mm
> *SS2-V5* 252 mm




According to Pindad, SS2V4 has 500mm barrel as opposed to SS2V1 at 460mm. The effective range is also slightly longer at 500-600m, instead of 400m


----------



## faries

Yon Bekang 4. Image credit Dispenad.





C 295. Image credit to Jeff Prananda.





The Humming Bird. Image credit to Jeff Prananda.





Home of Fighters. Image credit to Jeff Prananda.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

mengkom said:


> Well, the team composition always conform to the equipment they got
> Problem is, in TNI the equipment varies greatly between one batallion with another
> In one batallion they are better equipped with latest SS-2 + optical sight, in another batallion they even still uses M-16A1
> So,equalization in equipment is the first and foremost homework for TNI
> It need to be addressed before we talk about standardization in fireteam composition
> 
> In general, we need to inducted more weapon system in team organization
> More equipment means more tactical option for team to complete their mission
> 
> There are several pindad products that hasn't been fielded to TNI, such as commando mortar, SS-3, SS-2V4..if inducted, all of those weapon will boost team firepower
> TNI needs to induct man-portable rocket launcher/recoilles rifle to its fireteam like RPG/carl gustav 84mm.. We are fall behind our neighbor in this field..
> DMR role is also crucial in todays warfare..vietnam, singapore has special DMR role in its team, we haven't seen those in TNI
> 
> But i think we see a lot of improvement in recent years
> Individual equipment is far better than Aceh war a decade ago..
> A lot of those equipment has been made locally
> 
> We'll get there



well just a little more than decade ago most of Indonesian army battalion formation doesnt have trucks or any other form of vehicles for their tactical movements. Their movement depends on the availability of vehicles from nearby DITBEKANG companies or battalion. Right now most had been motorized and some had been mechanized, the differences is so great

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mengkom

madokafc said:


> well just a little more than decade ago most of Indonesian army battalion formation doesnt have trucks or any other form of vehicles for their tactical movements. Their movement depends on the availability of vehicles from nearby DITBEKANG companies or battalion. Right now most had been motorized and some had been mechanized, the differences is so great


true that,
currently we are shifting our deployment pattern to mechanized infantry, and TNI is pretty fast in adopting it
since releasing in 2008, anoa has been produced more than 300 units.. more IFV and APC is in order
we are now have the ability to simultaneously transporting 1 fully equipped batallion via helicopter
we are now have the ability to rapidly deploy our armored vehicle to any hot zone in Indonesia, within days

rapid deployment is the answer to our currently imbalance equipment placement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afiq0110

@mengkom... @madokafc... Thank you very much...


----------



## Nike

most infantry batallion units right now had transport platoon as integral unit to cater their mobility movements, thats what a sharp contrast to the past in which most deployed by foots and the mobility is very restricted. Right now, ditbekang served to cater the mobility of units on strategic deployments at far away places. 












bonus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBT live firing in Natuna. Credit to TNI-AD.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Upacara Pelepasan 500 Personel TNI AD Yonif 726 ke Maluku

_Makassar: Sebanyak 500 prajurit TNI AD Yonif 726/Tamalate Kodam VII Wirabuana diberangkatkan dengan menggunakan KRI Teluk Lampung untuk menjaga daerah rawan di Maluku dan Maluku Utara selama sembilan bulan. ANTARA/Yusran Uccang_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> According to Pindad, SS2V4 has 500mm barrel as opposed to SS2V1 at 460mm. The effective range is also slightly longer at 500-600m, instead of 400m



True that, confirmed. Thus the use of SS2-v4 for DMR role is justified.

SS2-v4





SS2-v1





While SS2-v4 HB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

DMR just not need range but stopping power and penetration power must be calculated too. High velocity caliber like 5,56 NATO will lose more kinetic energy when traverse at long distance due too lighter mass (well it all depends on type of gunpowder you are using and other natural factor)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mengkom

^^ i stand by my argument
there is a reason why anywhere in the world, no one uses 5.56mm rifle as Designated Marksmen Rifle even though it will simplify logistical problems tremendously
*it simply don't work*

we always bragged about how well SS-2V4 perform in shooting competition like AASAM/AARM
but in real world scenario, it is a different story entirely

what matter most is not range i.e. whether or not the bullet will reach its target
what matter most is terminal ballistic, i.e. whether or not the bullet will reach its target *while still retaining enough kinetic energy* to knock down your enemy and/or *effectively yawing* inside your enemy body
* fired from 508mm barrel (longer barrel than SS-2V4), our standard SS109 bullet *falls sharply beyond 300 meters*
* moreover SS109 cartridges have their best terminal effects at velocities above 2500 feet per second..also when fired from 508mm barrel, the projectile *reach this speed below 200 meters*!

you see, 5.56 is designed to engage target at relatively short distance.. 200-300 meters is way below what DMR engagement range expected to be
"effective range=500m" like you see in the above picture is way..way..too optimist..because the bullet itself has bottleneck effect on rifle performance

like i said, the heavy barrel in SS-2 V4 is meant to produce tighter grouping and better sustainment at high rate of fire.. it's not optimal for DMR use


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> DMR just not need range but stopping power and penetration power must be calculated too. High velocity caliber like 5,56 NATO will lose more kinetic energy when traverse at long distance due too lighter mass (well it all depends on type of gunpowder you are using and other natural factor)



One recent case showing SS1-v1 using MU5-TJ 5,56 mm ammo can easily penetrate USMC bulletproof vest. This could demonstrate how 5,56 can also be designed to provide higher stopping power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

_JAT - Smoke test @JP_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ardezzo

madokafc said:


> most infantry batallion units right now had transport platoon as integral unit to cater their mobility movements, thats what a sharp contrast to the past in which most deployed by foots and the mobility is very restricted. Right now, ditbekang served to cater the mobility of units on strategic deployments at far away places.
> 
> View attachment 354622
> View attachment 354623
> 
> View attachment 354624
> 
> bonus
> 
> View attachment 354625
> 
> View attachment 354626



What about TNI 965 truck order to Isuzu? have they all been delivered?



pr1v4t33r said:


> True that, confirmed. Thus the use of SS2-v4 for DMR role is justified.
> SS2-v4
> View attachment 354659
> 
> 
> SS2-v1
> View attachment 354660
> 
> 
> While SS2-v4 HB
> View attachment 354667



I notice that the HB version have shorter effective range


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mengkom said:


> Effective range=500m" like you see in the above picture is way..way..too optimist..because the bullet itself has bottleneck effect on rifle performance



Then how PINDAD can justify their rifles specs if their rifle can't deliver what they promise? Extensive field test must have been done before if they are convident enough promoting them at their official website.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mengkom

pr1v4t33r said:


> One recent case showing SS1-v1 using MU5-TJ 5,56 mm ammo can easily penetrate USMC bulletproof vest. This could demonstrate how 5,56 can also be designed to provide higher stopping power.


nah..IMHO it proves nothing
the article does not state in under what circumstances those thing happened
what is the range? how many bullets fired? did the ceramic plates is also attached to the vest?

MU5TJ is produce using NATO SS109 standard
it is 62 grains, relatively fast flying bullet with steel penetrator on its head
meanwhile MICH helmet and IOTV vest (without ballistic ceramic plate) is only rated Stanag IIIA which means protection against direct fire from .357 pistol
to defeat kevlar, speed is more crucial than stopping power, that's why even those tiny 31grain 5.7mm
bullet fired from P90 submachine gun is able to defeat the same STANAG IIIA vest at 200 meters!

so that result doesn't surprise me at all. it's not an odd thing either. Any rifle with comparable specification will produce the same result if fired the same bullet..
and the bullet has been used around the world since 1970s





i'm not trying to undermine TNI
but i think we should be more critical about what we read on the internet
it is better when we proud about something real rather than BS
we're not that particular ID from certain neighbor who proud about anything in their country even though it is BS



pr1v4t33r said:


> Then how PINDAD can justify their rifles specs if their rifle can't deliver what they promise? Extensive field test must have been done before if they are convident enough promoting them at their official website.


that's just marketing claim
everyone does that.. you know, there is always a tiny-miny "terms and condition applied" sentence somewhere in the brochure
that's why every country always perform their own test before they buy a certain weapon
we have saying "semua tukang kecap pasti bilang kecapnya paling manis sedunia akherat"


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mengkom said:


> nah..IMHO it proves nothing. the article does not state in under what circumstances those thing happened. what is the range? how many bullets fired? did the ceramic plates is also attached to the vest?



It was reported that the zeroing carried out at 25 meter range with 1.75 cm steel plate attached to the vest. Both USMC and Australian contingent failed to show similar result using their own rifles. While that might prove nothing, but at least we know that different riffle setting and different ammo, even when using the same 5,56 mm could provide different result while carried out in similar environtment. One could perform much better than the others.


----------



## mengkom

pr1v4t33r said:


> It was reported that the zeroing carried out at 25 meter range with 1.75 cm steel plate attached to the vest. Both USMC and Australian contingent failed to show similar result. While that might prove nothing, but at least we know that different riffle setting and different ammo, even when using the same 5,56 mm could provide different result while carried out in similar environtment.


the USMC uses M4, that is a carbine with shorter barrel..meanwhile TNI uses full size rifle
currently, USMC using Mk318 standard, that is 3 generation later than our bullet
it is made based on middle-east warfare experience..their bullet is optimized not for speed, but for increased stopping power when fired from carbine barrel at 300 yards expected range
just like i said, to defeat kevlar, speed is more crucial than stopping power

so, the USMC weapons and bullet is not comparable to TNI's.. it's like comparing mountain bike to a tricycle..
we can't determine which is best as both system has a different purpose..

not enough data regarding australian contingent


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mengkom said:


> so, the USMC weapons and bullet is not comparable to TNI's.. it's like comparing mountain bike to a tricycle.. both system has a different purpose



Then similar comparison could also be drawn regarding SS2-V4 parasniper for DMR with SS2-v1. While it might not quite optimal but still can provide fair amount of advantage in that role.

Of course whether TNI want to adopt that en masse is another matter.


----------



## mengkom

pr1v4t33r said:


> Then similar comparison could also be drawn regarding SS2-V4 for DMR with SS2-v1. While it's might not quite optimal but still can provide fair amount of advantage in that role.


i rest my case. you are going backward in this discussion.

you can read my previous posts, why i think SS-2 V4 is not optimal for DMR role
why i suggest SS-3 to fill that role instead
also why SS-2 V4 is still valuable for TNI but not as DMR, rather an Infantry Automatic Rifle (like USMC's IAR M27)


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

madokafc said:


> DMR just not need range but stopping power and penetration power must be calculated too. High velocity caliber like 5,56 NATO will lose more kinetic energy when traverse at long distance due too lighter mass (well it all depends on type of gunpowder you are using and other natural factor)





mengkom said:


> ^^ i stand by my argument
> there is a reason why anywhere in the world, no one uses 5.56mm rifle as Designated Marksmen Rifle even though it will simplify logistical problems tremendously
> *it simply don't work*
> 
> we always bragged about how well SS-2V4 perform in shooting competition like AASAM/AARM
> but in real world scenario, it is a different story entirely
> 
> what matter most is not range i.e. whether or not the bullet will reach its target
> what matter most is terminal ballistic, i.e. whether or not the bullet will reach its target *while still retaining enough kinetic energy* to knock down your enemy and/or *effectively yawing* inside your enemy body
> * fired from 508mm barrel (longer barrel than SS-2V4), our standard SS109 bullet *falls sharply beyond 300 meters*
> * moreover SS109 cartridges have their best terminal effects at velocities above 2500 feet per second..also when fired from 508mm barrel, the projectile *reach this speed below 200 meters*!
> 
> you see, 5.56 is designed to engage target at relatively short distance.. 200-300 meters is way below what DMR engagement range expected to be
> "effective range=500m" like you see in the above picture is way..way..too optimist..because the bullet itself has bottleneck effect on rifle performance
> 
> like i said, the heavy barrel in SS-2 V4 is meant to produce tighter grouping and better sustainment at high rate of fire.. it's not optimal for DMR use




As I said, if TNI decides to use SS-3 for squad-level DMR, it's definitely better.

Actually, there are multiple 5,56mm DMR out there, like SDM-R, SAM-R, Mk 12 SPR even L86 LSW, which is originally a squad-level LM, but then repurposed as DMR.

The way 5.56mm DMR is used, is obviously different with how 7,62mm DMR is used. If their fellow soldiers have engaged the enemy with their 5,56mm assault rifle, then the 5,56mm DMR will have distinct advantage in this firefight.

In other words, a 5,56mm DMR man shouldn't act like a 7,62mm DMR man. He is just one of those common soldiers, but with a special weapon.


----------



## Nike

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> As I said, if TNI decides to use SS-3 for squad-level DMR, it's definitely better.
> 
> Actually, there are multiple 5,56mm DMR out there, like SDM-R, SAM-R, Mk 12 SPR even L86 LSW, which is originally a squad-level LM, but then repurposed as DMR.
> 
> The way 5.56mm DMR is used, is obviously different with how 7,62mm DMR is used. If their fellow soldiers have engaged the enemy with their 5,56mm assault rifle, then the 5,56mm DMR will have distinct advantage in this firefight.
> 
> In other words, a 5,56mm DMR man shouldn't act like a 7,62mm DMR man. He is just one of those common soldiers, but with a special weapon.



now they called it infantry automatic rifle, their function is much or less comparable with BAR in the past. They need to bring the concept of BAR to augmented or replace SAW. IAR concept is emphasize more on precision rather than continuous and rapid but less precise fire support of SAW. 

Meanwhile DMR is actually a whole different concept compared to IAR or SAW. .....


----------



## afiq0110

Dizzy... Dizzy... Dizzy... Give some tequilla... That way i can brag having dizziness by drinking... Not by failing to digest the discussion... 

Cheers everybody... Nice having some brainer among us...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

*




*

*



*

*



*

*Airbus Helicopters delivers first three AS565 MBe Panther to Indonesia*

*22 November 2016*


*First three of 11 AS565 MBe Panther helicopters handed over to PT Dirgantara Indonesia*

*Deliveries to run through to 2018*

*AS565 MBe will bring increased mission capabilities, specifically for anti-submarine warfare missions*

*Marignane – Airbus Helicopters has delivered the first three of the 11 AS565 MBe Panther helicopters to Indonesia, ahead of contract schedule, at a ceremony at Airbus Helicopters’ headquarters in Marignane, in the presence of representatives from Indonesia’s Ministry of Defence and the Indonesian Navy.*

This follows the contract signature in late 2014 with PT Dirgantara Indonesia for 11 AS565 MBe helicopters. The delivery of the remaining helicopters will run through to 2018.

“We are excited to witness the handover of the first three AS565 MBe helicopters to our partner today”, said Janick Blanc, Head of the Panther programme at Airbus Helicopters. “The AS565 MBe has been developed using state-of-the-art processes and this enhanced variant of the Panther will benefit from an increased maximum take-off weight at 4,500kg. This will provide increased mission capabilities, specifically for the anti-submarine warfare missions these rotorcraft are expected to perform”, he added.

Under the agreement, Airbus Helicopters will supply the AS565 MBe helicopters to its Indonesia industrial partner PT Dirgantara Indonesia, who will reassemble and outfit these rotorcraft in-country, acting as the design authority. This will notably cover the installation of the anti-submarine warfare (ASW) suite which includes a dipping sonar and torpedo launch systems, allowing the Indonesian Navy to carry out its most demanding missions.

This Indonesian MBe Panther programme is the latest of a long-standing relationship between Airbus Helicopters and PT Dirgantara Indonesia, who celebrated their 40 years of strategic partnership earlier this month. The two companies have delivered more than 190 helicopters together, through joint programmes over the last four decades.

“We have been working with Airbus Helicopters on numerous projects for many years by now, and this milestone today further illustrates the commitment both companies have towards this programme”, said Budi Santoso, CEO and President of PT Dirgantara Indonesia. “We look forward to receiving these green helicopters in Bandung, as we ready to start the installation of the mission equipment, and the subsequent qualification and certification of our future anti-submarine warfare helicopters”, he added.
 
Recognised as one of the world’s most capable light/medium anti-submarine warfare platforms, the AS565 MBe is equipped with two Safran Arriel 2N engines, which enhance the helicopter’s performance in high and hot conditions, while enabling it to achieve a top speed of 165 kt and a range of 780 kilometres. It also boasts a new main gearbox, the latest-generation tail rotor and a 4-axis autopilot that reduces crew workload and makes the most demanding missions easier to perform.

http://www.airbushelicopters.com/we...hree-AS565-MBe-Panther-to-Indonesia_2046.html

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r

5.56mm Designated Marksman Rifle variations:

_http://www.pro-patria.us/designated_marksman/556mm_designated_marksman_rifles_


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Airbus Helicopters delivers first three AS565 MBe Panther to Indonesia*
> 
> *22 November 2016*
> 
> 
> *First three of 11 AS565 MBe Panther helicopters handed over to PT Dirgantara Indonesia*
> 
> *Deliveries to run through to 2018*
> 
> *AS565 MBe will bring increased mission capabilities, specifically for anti-submarine warfare missions*
> *Marignane – Airbus Helicopters has delivered the first three of the 11 AS565 MBe Panther helicopters to Indonesia, ahead of contract schedule, at a ceremony at Airbus Helicopters’ headquarters in Marignane, in the presence of representatives from Indonesia’s Ministry of Defence and the Indonesian Navy.*
> 
> This follows the contract signature in late 2014 with PT Dirgantara Indonesia for 11 AS565 MBe helicopters. The delivery of the remaining helicopters will run through to 2018.
> 
> “We are excited to witness the handover of the first three AS565 MBe helicopters to our partner today”, said Janick Blanc, Head of the Panther programme at Airbus Helicopters. “The AS565 MBe has been developed using state-of-the-art processes and this enhanced variant of the Panther will benefit from an increased maximum take-off weight at 4,500kg. This will provide increased mission capabilities, specifically for the anti-submarine warfare missions these rotorcraft are expected to perform”, he added.
> 
> Under the agreement, Airbus Helicopters will supply the AS565 MBe helicopters to its Indonesia industrial partner PT Dirgantara Indonesia, who will reassemble and outfit these rotorcraft in-country, acting as the design authority. This will notably cover the installation of the anti-submarine warfare (ASW) suite which includes a dipping sonar and torpedo launch systems, allowing the Indonesian Navy to carry out its most demanding missions.
> 
> This Indonesian MBe Panther programme is the latest of a long-standing relationship between Airbus Helicopters and PT Dirgantara Indonesia, who celebrated their 40 years of strategic partnership earlier this month. The two companies have delivered more than 190 helicopters together, through joint programmes over the last four decades.
> 
> “We have been working with Airbus Helicopters on numerous projects for many years by now, and this milestone today further illustrates the commitment both companies have towards this programme”, said Budi Santoso, CEO and President of PT Dirgantara Indonesia. “We look forward to receiving these green helicopters in Bandung, as we ready to start the installation of the mission equipment, and the subsequent qualification and certification of our future anti-submarine warfare helicopters”, he added.
> 
> Recognised as one of the world’s most capable light/medium anti-submarine warfare platforms, the AS565 MBe is equipped with two Safran Arriel 2N engines, which enhance the helicopter’s performance in high and hot conditions, while enabling it to achieve a top speed of 165 kt and a range of 780 kilometres. It also boasts a new main gearbox, the latest-generation tail rotor and a 4-axis autopilot that reduces crew workload and makes the most demanding missions easier to perform.
> 
> http://www.airbushelicopters.com/we...hree-AS565-MBe-Panther-to-Indonesia_2046.html



so much for made in Bandung, indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Expedition

All information shows that Indonesia is a non-ignorant power in South-East Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## afiq0110

madokafc said:


> so much for made in Bandung, indeed



Maam, remember my writings earlier... The one you scold me for not using english... This kind of practice is what we must concern about

If we cant control the implementation of TOT law upon our SOE, than it is absurd to emphasize the law to the private company... We surely cant have enough access to control the privately owned enterprise


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

KRIS-I 2016 joint exercise between Indonesian Joint Special Operation Forces and CTOC Royal Thai Armed Force (RTAF), 12-18 November 2016 in IPSC, West Java Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

*Airbus Helicopters delivers first three AS565 MBe Panther to Indonesia*





Airbus Helicopters
Airbus Helicopters has delivered the first three of the 11 AS565 MBe Panther helicopters to Indonesia, ahead of contract schedule, at a ceremony at Airbus Helicopters’ headquarters in Marignane, in the presence of representatives from Indonesia’s Ministry of Defence and the Indonesian Navy.

This follows the contract signature in late 2014 with PT Dirgantara Indonesia for 11 AS565 MBe helicopters. The delivery of the remaining helicopters will run through to 2018.

“We are excited to witness the handover of the first three AS565 MBe helicopters to our partner today”, said Janick Blanc, Head of the Panther programme at Airbus Helicopters. “The AS565 MBe has been developed using state-of-the-art processes and this enhanced variant of the Panther will benefit from an increased maximum take-off weight at 4,500kg. This will provide increased mission capabilities, specifically for the anti-submarine warfare missions these rotorcraft are expected to perform”, he added.

Under the agreement, Airbus Helicopters will supply the AS565 MBe helicopters to its Indonesia industrial partner PT Dirgantara Indonesia, who will reassemble and outfit these rotorcraft in-country, acting as the design authority. This will notably cover the installation of the anti-submarine warfare (ASW) suite which includes a dipping sonar and torpedo launch systems, allowing the Indonesian Navy to carry out its most demanding missions.

This Indonesian MBe Panther programme is the latest of a long-standing relationship between Airbus Helicopters and PT Dirgantara Indonesia, who celebrated their 40 years of strategic partnership earlier this month. The two companies have delivered more than 190 helicopters together, through joint programmes over the last four decades.

“We have been working with Airbus Helicopters on numerous projects for many years by now, and this milestone today further illustrates the commitment both companies have towards this programme”, said Budi Santoso, CEO and President of PT Dirgantara Indonesia. “We look forward to receiving these green helicopters in Bandung, as we ready to start the installation of the mission equipment, and the subsequent qualification and certification of our future anti-submarine warfare helicopters”, he added.

Recognised as one of the world’s most capable light/medium anti-submarine warfare platforms, the AS565 MBe is equipped with two Safran Arriel 2N engines, which enhance the helicopter’s performance in high and hot conditions, while enabling it to achieve a top speed of 165 kt and a range of 780 kilometres. It also boasts a new main gearbox, the latest-generation tail rotor and a 4-axis autopilot that reduces crew workload and makes the most demanding missions easier to perform.





http://defence-blog.com/news/airbus...rst-three-as565-mbe-panther-to-indonesia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> so much for made in Bandung, indeed


Fitting-out in Bandung . This is the phase that make us nervous (even more for the airforce). It took almost 2 years for PT.DI to complete the fitting out process for EC-725. And they still have alot of homework waiting.

It seems they gonna _"collaborate"_ with RSG to provide the mission system.
_http://rotorcraftservices.com/rsg-p...asw-platform-for-the-indonesian-armed-forces/_





_Lets count how many helicopters appear in this pic?!_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_Sejumlah Taruna Akademi Angkatan Laut (AAL) tingkat III angkatan LXIII yang tergabung dalam marching band Genderang Suling Gita Jala Taruna beraksi di kawasan Dermaga Queens Wharf, Auckland, Selandia Baru, Minggu (20/11). Kegiatan tersebut merupakan salah satu bagian dari latihan praktek (lattek) pelayaran Kartika Jala Krida (KJK), latihan bersama (latma) Asean Defence Ministry Meeting (ADMM) Plus FTX on Maritime Security Mahi Tangaroa, dan International Naval Review (INR) 2016, di Auckland, Selandia Baru. ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat_














Anoa 6x6 APC & Sanca 4x4 MRAP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

I guess 40mm bofors is still deadly against pirates on sampans


----------



## gondes

*Experts urge progress on South China Sea dispute*

*



*

Maritime governance and dialogue are the keys to a peaceful settlement of the South China Sea dispute, experts have agreed during the sixth seminar on Indonesian-Chinese bilateral relations hosted by the Centre for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS) and the Chinese People’s Institute of Foreign Affairs (CPIFA).

“If China and Indonesia can have more dialogue, we can handle the South China Sea [dispute],” said one of the speakers.

The seminar was conducted under Chatham House Rule, meaning _The Jakarta Post_ cannot attribute arguments or opinions to its sources. The Rule aims to foster a free discussion between participants.

Bilateral dialogue would be easier [than multilateral negotiations], since Indonesia was not a claimant, as opposed to other ASEAN countries, one speaker said.

A framework for maritime cooperation between the affected countries has been established both globally and regionally through the 1982 UN Convention on the Law of the Sea and the Declaration of Conduct on the South China Sea dispute.

“The framework is there, the problem is how we implement the existing arrangements,” said one speaker.

Dialogue must proceed and maritime governance must be established as soon as possible. Many international relations researchers have highlighted a military build-up in the Asia Pacific, by both claimant countries in the South China Sea and external parties with interests in the region.

China has been one of the most aggressive, drawing harsh criticism for building military bases on reclaimed islands in the area.

*The experts predicted that potential escalation in the South China Sea would happen between 2030 and 2040, after countries including China have completed their own military modernization. The balance of power in the region will change, leading to regional destabilization and even conflict.* (dmr)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/acade...urge-progress-on-south-china-sea-dispute.html

2030? 2040? Hmmm..


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Simulasi Aksi Kopaska & TNI Angkatan Laut Menumpas Teroris

_Simulasi yang melibatkan sebanyak 70 pasukan Kopaska dan 120 Anggota TNI Angkatan Laut ini merupakan simulasi latihan puncak Kopaska terpadu gabungan dari Armabar dan Armatim untuk melindungi objek vital Pelabuhan Ketapang Banyuwangi. Lokasi ini strategis karena merupakan lokasi penyeberangan menuju pulau Bali yang menjadi etalase pariwisata di Indonesia. _

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## striver44

*Heli TNI AD Hilang Kontak Sejak 11.29 WITA*
*Prima Gumilang*, CNN Indonesia
Kamis, 24/11/2016 19:16 WIB




Ilustrasi. (ANTARA FOTO/M N Kanwa)
*Jakarta, CNN Indonesia *-- Helikopter TNI Angkatan Darat hilang kontak di wilayah Tarakan, Kalimantan Utara. Hingga kini, Heli jenis Bell 412 dengan nomor registrasi HA-5166 masih dalam pencarian.

"Saya membenarkan bahwa betul ada lost contact, sekarang masih dalam proses pencarian," kata Kepala Dinas Penerangan TNI AD Sabrar Fahillah saat dikonfirmasi, Kamis (24/11).

Pada pukul 10.45 WITA, pesawat lepas landas dari Tarakan menuju Long Bawan dalam rangka melayani pengiriman atau pendorongan logistik (dorlog) untuk pos Tanjung Karya. Sementara berat muatan dorlog sebesar 400 kilogram. Waktu tempuh perjalanan diperkirakan selama satu jam.

"Heli itu sedang dalam tugas operasi. Heli milik TNI AD tapi sedang digunakan untuk kepentingan operasi," kata Sabrar.
Pukul 11.15 WITA, kontak pertama dilakukan antara awak pesawat dengan _air traffic control_ (ATC) Manilau. Kontak kedua dengan ATC yang sama juga dilakukan pada pukul 11.24 WITA. Sementara kontak terakhir terjadi pada pukul 11.29 WITA ke _tower_ yang sama dengan posisi 8 NM dari Malinau. 

Heli tersebut mengawaki lima personel TNI, dipiloti oleh Lettu Cpn Yohanes Syahputera dan membawa emat orang kru, di antaranya Lettu CPN Abdi, Lettu CPN Ginas, Sertu Bayu, dan Praka Suyanto. 

Sebelumnya, helikopter yang sama milik TNI AD jatuh pada Juli lalu di Dusun Kowang, Kalasan, Kabupaten Sleman. Heli Bell HA-5073 itu mengalami masalah dan dinyatakan hilang kontak di atas Dusun Kowang, Desa Tamanmartani pada pukul 15.16 WIB. Helikopter itu jatuh di dusun Dusun Kowang menimpa dua rumah masyarakat yang sedang kosong.

Korban seluruhnya merupakan personel TNI AD. Ada enam tentara yang diangkut helikopter itu. Tiga orang meninggal dunia, yakni Letda Cpn Angga Juang, Serda Yogi Riski Sirait, dan Fransiska Agustin. Sementara tiga orang lainnya luka berat, yaitu Kapten Cpn Titus Sinaga, Serka Rohmat, dan Kopda Sukoco. *(pmg/asa)*


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Czechoslovak Group signs USD39 million deal with Indonesia

Czechoslovak Group, the largest conglomerate of defence manufacturers in the Czech Republic and Slovakia, has _secured a deal for the sale of an undisclosed number of Tatra military vehicles, Steyr Pandur II 8x8 armoured personnel carriers, and General Dynamics M3 amphibious bridging and ferrying systems to the Indonesian military._






The group's spokesperson, Andrej Cirtek, told reporters that the value of the deal, which was signed with the Indonesian government on 24 November, exceeds CZK1 billion (USD39 million). However, Cirtek did not provide further details about the equipment being procured by Jakarta.






Czechoslovak Group has an exclusive agreement with General Dynamics European Land Systems (GDELS) to produce, maintain, and market the Steyr Pandur II 8x8 group of armoured vehicles in Central and Eastern Europe as well as in selected Asian markets along with other platforms produced by GDELS.

_http://www.janes.com/article/65745/czechoslovak-group-signs-usd39-million-deal-with-indonesia_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

pr1v4t33r said:


> Czechoslovak Group signs USD39 million deal with Indonesia
> 
> Czechoslovak Group, the largest conglomerate of defence manufacturers in the Czech Republic and Slovakia, has _secured a deal for the sale of an undisclosed number of Tatra military vehicles, Steyr Pandur II 8x8 armoured personnel carriers, and General Dynamics M3 amphibious bridging and ferrying systems to the Indonesian military._
> 
> View attachment 355191
> 
> 
> The group's spokesperson, Andrej Cirtek, told reporters that the value of the deal, which was signed with the Indonesian government on 24 November, exceeds CZK1 billion (USD39 million). However, Cirtek did not provide further details about the equipment being procured by Jakarta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czechoslovak Group has an exclusive agreement with General Dynamics European Land Systems (GDELS) to produce, maintain, and market the Steyr Pandur II 8x8 group of armoured vehicles in Central and Eastern Europe as well as in selected Asian markets along with other platforms produced by GDELS.
> 
> _http://www.janes.com/article/65745/czechoslovak-group-signs-usd39-million-deal-with-indonesia_



Is this for the marines? as we know that marines have received Vampire MLRS from Excalibur Army, part of Czechoslovak Group. We will be the 4th country that use Pandur II after Austrian Army, Czech Army, and Portuguese Marines.

*Specifications

Weight*
22 tonnes
*Length*
7.02 m (23.0 ft)
*Width*
2.67 m (8 ft 9 in)
*Height*
1.85 m (6 ft 1 in)
*Crew*
2 + 12 (APC version)
*Main armament*
Up to 105 mm gun in turret
*Secondary armament*
Machine gun
*Engine*
6-cylinder in-line liquid-cooled turbo-charged intercooled diesel 335 kW
*Payload capacity*
8.5 tonnes
*Operational range*
Approx. 700 km
*Speed*
105 km/h (65 mph) (road)


----------



## CountStrike

*20 Naval Attaches from Frirndly Countries Visit Marine Troops*
Kamis, 24 November 2016 11:25 WIB
Pewarta: Supervisor

Surabaya, E Java, (Antara) - Twenty naval attaches from friendly countries visited marine troops at the VIP room in the FX. Soepramono international shooting range here on Wednesday.

As part of the visit, the naval attaches also toured facilities at the shooting range, Commander of the marine troops Brigadier General Lukman said.

"While in the shooting range, they tried to shoot using sniper firearms produced by state-owned weapon company PT Pindad," he said.

During the visit, the naval attaches were received by Lt. Col. Amrul, Lt. Col. Hasan Sukur, Lt. Col. R. Permadi and Capt Teguh lmam.

"The visit is an honor for the marine corps," he said.

The activity is one of the ways to establish good relations between the Indonesian navy and their counterparts from the friendly countries, he said.

"I hope this good relations can be maintained and enhanced for the sake of global peace," he said.

He expressed gratitude to the naval attaches for their to visit the marine troops.(*)
Editor: Chandra Hamdani Noer


COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

If we look closely the Fennec Light Attack Helicopters in this pic are already equipped with gun & rocket pods on each side. Credit to Haryadi Dwi.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BNNkRa4Db5L/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

PT Dirgantara officially hand over 2 units EC725 Cougar CSAR to the Indonesian Air Force and also ferry flight a CN235-220M Multi Purpose Aircraft of the Royal Thai Police from Bandung to Thailand.

*Tertunda Lama, PTDI Akhirnya Serahkan Heli Sarpur Cougar*

November 25, 2016





Hari ini (25/11/2016) PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) menyerahkan dua unit helikopter SAR Tempur EC725/H225M _Cougar _kepada TNI AU. Penyerahan dihadiri langsung oleh Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu, Dirut PTDI Budi Santoso, dan beberapa perwakilan TNI AU.

“Saya bangga kepada PTDI, ini juga sebuah pencapaian PTDI bisa menyelesaikan seluruh pesanan dengan baik,” ujar Ryamizard.

Selanjutnya, heli Cougar ini akan dioperasikan oleh Skadron 8 yang berada di Lanud Atang Sendjaja, Bogor. TNI AU sendiri telah memesan total 6 unit heli _Cougar_.

Sebelumnya beredar kabar _Cougar _akan menggantikan heli _Puma_. Namun setelah serah terima ini, rencananya _Cougar _akan menambah kekuatan di Skadron 8, dan bukan menggantikan peran _Puma.
_
Selain menyerahkan EC725/H225M _Cougar_, PTDI hari ini juga akan menerbangkan satu unit CN235 ke Thailand. Pesawat angkut tersebut merupakan pesawat yang dipesan oleh Kepolisian Thailand (Royal Thai Police).

Author: Remigius Septian

http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/tertunda-lama-ptdi-akhirnya-serahkan-heli-sarpur-cougar/


*PTDI Kirim Pesawat CN235-220M Pesanan Polisi Thailand*

Jumat, 25 November 2016 | 09:42 WIB




KOMPAS.com/PUTRA PRIMA PERDANA Pesawat CN235-220M Multi Purpose Aircraft buatan PT Dirgantara Indonesia yang dipesan oleh Royal Thai Police (RTP).

*BANDUNG, KOMPAS.com *- PT Dirgantara Indonesia melakukan kirim terbang atau _ferry flight_ satu unit pesawat terbang tipe CN235-220M Multi Purpose Aircraft dari Bandara Husein Sastranegara Bandung ke Bandara Hat Yai, Thailand, Jumat (25/11/2016).

Pesawat CN235-220M ini adalah pesanan Royal Thai Police (RTP). Sabtu (26/11/2016) besok, pesawat ini akan diterbangkan kembali ke bandara Internasional Don Muang, Bangkok, Thailand, dan selanjutnya pesawat akan menjalani _final acceptance_ oleh Royal Thai Police selaku _end user_.

"Pembelian CN235-220 ini menambah jumlah pesawat terbang yang terbang di udara Thailand karena sebelumnya dua unit CN235-220 telah digunakan oleh MoAC Thailand," kata Direktur Utama PTDI Budi Santoso dalam keterangan pers yang dikeluarkan PTDI, Jumat pagi.

Penandatanganan kontrak pengadaan satu ini pesawat terbang CN235-220M ini telah dilaksanakan pada 19 September 2014 antara PTDI dan Thai Aviation Industries Co., Ltd.

Budi menambahkan, pesawat terbang CN235-220M ini dapat berfungsi sebagai angkutan VIP, _troop transport_, _medical evacuation_, _passanger transport_, dan kargo yang dapat dimanfaatkan bergantian sesuai kebutuhan RTP.

Pesawat ini juga dilengkapi pintu depan yang bisa dipakai sebagai pintu masuk dan keluar untuk tamu VIP atau VVIP.

"Terdapat juga pintu belakang khusus yang dibuka ke arah dalam dan cukup besar untuk dipakai operasi terjun payung," kata dia.

_Ramp door_ diberikan di pesawat ini untuk jalur keluar masuk barang yang ukurannya cukup besar untuk satu kendaraan kecil.

http://regional.kompas.com/read/201...im.pesawat.cn235-220m.pesanan.polisi.thailand

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

faries said:


> Is this for the marines? as we know that marines have received Vampire MLRS from Excalibur Army, part of Czechoslovak Group. We will be the 4th country that use Pandur II after Austrian Army, Czech Army, and Portuguese Marines.


Then i guess no more BTR-4 for marines.



mandala said:


> PT Dirgantara officially hand over 2 units EC725 Cougar CSAR to the Indonesian Air Force


Kok cuma 2 unit? Sisanya masih harus nunggu sampai kapan?


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Then i guess no more BTR-4 for marines.
> 
> 
> Kok cuma 2 unit? Sisanya masih harus nunggu sampai kapan?



buat army lah


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> buat army lah


are u sure? could be both. Nasibnya Pindad-TATA Kestrel gimana ya?


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> are u sure? could be both. Nasibnya Pindad-TATA Kestrel gimana ya?



Army itu. Pindad Tata ya jalan aja, kan pokoknya TNI lg cari2 konsep..... masalah barang yg masup itu belakangan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

EC725 Cougar CSAR of Indonesian Air Force

https://finance.detik.com/berita-ekonomi-bisnis/d-3354571/menhan-terima-dua-helikopter-produksi-ptdi

















CN235-220M Multi Purpose Aircraft of _Royal Thai Police _(RTP)

https://finance.detik.com/berita-ek...235-220m-pesanan-kepolisian-kerajaan-thailand



madokafc said:


> Army itu. Pindad Tata ya jalan aja, kan pokoknya TNI lg cari2 konsep..... masalah barang yg masup itu belakangan



how many pandur we buy tant?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

pr1v4t33r said:


> Kok cuma 2 unit? Sisanya masih harus nunggu sampai kapan?


As reported delivery of the rest would be in early 2017.

https://www.merdeka.com/peristiwa/p...-helikopter-full-combat-pesanan-kemenhan.html

Ryamizard Ryacudu mengatakan, dua helikopter ini selesai terlebih dahulu. Kemenhan memesan enam unit helikopter serupa untuk menambah kekuatan TNI Angkatan Udara.

*"Empat unit (sisanya) akan diserahkan paling lambat awal tahun 2017.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

_Def-Min: 
In addition to already ordered six helicopters to PT DI, the government also will add 10 units of new submarines to operate in Indonesian waters._

*Pemerintah akan Tambah 10 Kapal Selam Baru untuk Perkuat Perairan Indonesia*






_Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu saat menjajal Helikopter Tempur produksi PTDI (Foto: Mukhlis Dinillah)_

*Bandung* - Pemerintah tengah gencar memperbanyak alat utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista). Selain sudah memesan 6 unit helikopter ke PTDI, pemerintah juga akan menambah 10 unit kapal selam baru yang beroperasi di perairan Indonesia.

Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu mengatakan penambahan kapal selam ini tentunya untuk mendukung keinginan Presiden Joko Widodo menjadikan Indonesia poros maritim dunia. Sehingga, dibutuhkan alutsista yang memadai.

"Kalau ada kapal selam dengan kemaritiman pak Jokowi kita akan buat. Bisa ada 10 kapal selam nanti di alur laut," kata Ryamizard usai menerima dua helikopter yang dipesan ke PTDI di hanggar PTDI, Jalan Pajajaran, Kota Bandung, Jumat (25/11/2016).

Ryamizard menjelaskan untuk pengadaan kapal selam tersebut rencananya akan melalui pemesanan ke luar negeri dan dibuat di dalam negeri. Mengingat, Indonesia belum memiliki teknologi yang mumpuni untuk membuatnya secara mandiri.

"Rencananya tahun depan kita mau bikin dua kapal selam di sini. Sudah ada dua yang kita beli dari luar, kita adopsi dari yang sudah ada," ucap dia.

Menurutnya pembelian alutsista ke luar negeri tak hanya semata-mata untuk memenuhi kebutuhan saja. Tetapi juga sebagai upaya_ transfer of teknology_ (TOT) milik negara-negara yang sudah maju. Sehingga, ke depannya Indonesia bisa membuatnya sendiri secara mandiri.

"Kalau kita belum mampu jangan dipaksa. Kita beli tapi harus transfer teknologi ke kita. Agar kemudian kita bisa bikin. Kemudian jadi _local content_," terang dia.

"Nanti kita mau pesan kapal selam dari Rusia. Kita belajar juga, sambil kita padukan. Kita harus cerdas. Curi ilmu untuk memperkuat kita sendiri. Semuanya harus ada TOT," pungkas Ryamizard. *(dna/dna)


https://finance.detik.com/berita-ek...l-selam-baru-untuk-perkuat-perairan-indonesia*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Boss Dragun

MarveL said:


> _Def-Min:
> In addition to already ordered six helicopters to PT DI, the government also will add 10 units of new submarines to operate in Indonesian waters._
> 
> *Pemerintah akan Tambah 10 Kapal Selam Baru untuk Perkuat Perairan Indonesia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu saat menjajal Helikopter Tempur produksi PTDI (Foto: Mukhlis Dinillah)_
> 
> *Bandung* - Pemerintah tengah gencar memperbanyak alat utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista). Selain sudah memesan 6 unit helikopter ke PTDI, pemerintah juga akan menambah 10 unit kapal selam baru yang beroperasi di perairan Indonesia.
> 
> Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu mengatakan penambahan kapal selam ini tentunya untuk mendukung keinginan Presiden Joko Widodo menjadikan Indonesia poros maritim dunia. Sehingga, dibutuhkan alutsista yang memadai.
> 
> "Kalau ada kapal selam dengan kemaritiman pak Jokowi kita akan buat. Bisa ada 10 kapal selam nanti di alur laut," kata Ryamizard usai menerima dua helikopter yang dipesan ke PTDI di hanggar PTDI, Jalan Pajajaran, Kota Bandung, Jumat (25/11/2016).
> 
> Ryamizard menjelaskan untuk pengadaan kapal selam tersebut rencananya akan melalui pemesanan ke luar negeri dan dibuat di dalam negeri. Mengingat, Indonesia belum memiliki teknologi yang mumpuni untuk membuatnya secara mandiri.
> 
> "Rencananya tahun depan kita mau bikin dua kapal selam di sini. Sudah ada dua yang kita beli dari luar, kita adopsi dari yang sudah ada," ucap dia.
> 
> Menurutnya pembelian alutsista ke luar negeri tak hanya semata-mata untuk memenuhi kebutuhan saja. Tetapi juga sebagai upaya_ transfer of teknology_ (TOT) milik negara-negara yang sudah maju. Sehingga, ke depannya Indonesia bisa membuatnya sendiri secara mandiri.
> 
> "Kalau kita belum mampu jangan dipaksa. Kita beli tapi harus transfer teknologi ke kita. Agar kemudian kita bisa bikin. Kemudian jadi _local content_," terang dia.
> 
> "Nanti kita mau pesan kapal selam dari Rusia. Kita belajar juga, sambil kita padukan. Kita harus cerdas. Curi ilmu untuk memperkuat kita sendiri. Semuanya harus ada TOT," pungkas Ryamizard. *(dna/dna)
> 
> 
> https://finance.detik.com/berita-ek...l-selam-baru-untuk-perkuat-perairan-indonesia*



Wow, is the prez serious about that? Surely we're getting sub's from Russia as MoD says, although there has been rumors about Amur class sub deal some years ago. What would becoming of it?

Also how many subs needed to get a TOT anyway?


----------



## Nike

in the past Soekarno had expressing his interest to acquire Nuclear weapons technology and starting preliminary program to acquire them. The plan is long abandoned and Indonesia though still had the most experiences and deep knowledge and infrastructure in Nuclear related technology compared to any Country in Asean bar Australia. Soeharto backing the advancement of Nuclear science for economic progress but the efforts twarthed by 98 economic crisis.

http://www.world-nuclear.org/information-library/country-profiles/countries-g-n/indonesia.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia Sudah Bisa Bikin Dua Kapal Selam*
Jumat, 25 November 2016 14:33 WIB






KOMPAS IMAGES

Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu 


*TRIBUNNEWS.COM, BANDUNG-* Menteri Pertahanan RI Ryamizard Ryacudu mengatakan bahwa pertahanan militer Indonesia akan diperkuat oleh kapal selam produksi dalam negeri.

Pernyataan tersebut diungkapkan oleh Ryamizard seusai melepas keberangkatan satu unit pesawat terbang CN235-220M buatan PT Dirgantara Indonesia, pesanan Royal Thai Police (RTP). Pesawat tersebut dikirim langsung ke Thailand, Jumat (25/11/2016).

"Kami mempromosikan kepada dunia, ini yang kita bisa buat, ternyata ada yang beli, Thailand dan Filipina. Kemudian (produksi) kapal selam di Surabaya juga," ujar Ramizard di hanggar final assy fixed wing PTDI, Jalan Pajajaran, Kota Bandung, Jumat pagi.

Ryamizard mengatakan, dua kapal selam buatan dalam negeri akan maksimal beroperasi tahun depan.

"Dua sudah selesai. Tahun depan sudah siap," tuturnya.

Selain produk dalam negeri, militer Indonesia juga akan menambah sejumlah kapal selam tempur dari luar negeri. Menurut Ryamizard, teknologi kapal selam impor tersebut akan dipelajari kembali agar bisa dibuat oleh industri pertahanan dalam negeri.
*
"Kapal selam kita akan beli dari Rusia," ungkapnya.*

Dengan cara transfer teknologi, Ryamizard optimistis pemerintah Indonesia bisa mandiri untuk memenuhi kebutuhan alutsista 10 tahun mendatang.

"Lima sampai sepuluh tahun ke depan kita mampu membuat pesawat tempur sendiri. Dengan demikian, sepuluh tahun kedepan kekuatan kita menjadi kekuatan mandiri dan mampu memenuhi keperluan dengan cepat karena kita buat sendiri," tuturnya.

Penulis: Putra Prima Perdana
http://www.tribunnews.com/nasional/2016/11/25/indonesia-sudah-bisa-bikin-dua-kapal-selam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

MarveL said:


> _Def-Min:
> In addition to already ordered six helicopters to PT DI, the government also will add 10 units of new submarines to operate in Indonesian waters._
> 
> *Pemerintah akan Tambah 10 Kapal Selam Baru untuk Perkuat Perairan Indonesia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu saat menjajal Helikopter Tempur produksi PTDI (Foto: Mukhlis Dinillah)_
> 
> *Bandung* - Pemerintah tengah gencar memperbanyak alat utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista). Selain sudah memesan 6 unit helikopter ke PTDI, pemerintah juga akan menambah 10 unit kapal selam baru yang beroperasi di perairan Indonesia.
> 
> Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu mengatakan penambahan kapal selam ini tentunya untuk mendukung keinginan Presiden Joko Widodo menjadikan Indonesia poros maritim dunia. Sehingga, dibutuhkan alutsista yang memadai.
> 
> "Kalau ada kapal selam dengan kemaritiman pak Jokowi kita akan buat. Bisa ada 10 kapal selam nanti di alur laut," kata Ryamizard usai menerima dua helikopter yang dipesan ke PTDI di hanggar PTDI, Jalan Pajajaran, Kota Bandung, Jumat (25/11/2016).
> 
> Ryamizard menjelaskan untuk pengadaan kapal selam tersebut rencananya akan melalui pemesanan ke luar negeri dan dibuat di dalam negeri. Mengingat, Indonesia belum memiliki teknologi yang mumpuni untuk membuatnya secara mandiri.
> 
> "Rencananya tahun depan kita mau bikin dua kapal selam di sini. Sudah ada dua yang kita beli dari luar, kita adopsi dari yang sudah ada," ucap dia.
> 
> Menurutnya pembelian alutsista ke luar negeri tak hanya semata-mata untuk memenuhi kebutuhan saja. Tetapi juga sebagai upaya_ transfer of teknology_ (TOT) milik negara-negara yang sudah maju. Sehingga, ke depannya Indonesia bisa membuatnya sendiri secara mandiri.
> 
> "Kalau kita belum mampu jangan dipaksa. Kita beli tapi harus transfer teknologi ke kita. Agar kemudian kita bisa bikin. Kemudian jadi _local content_," terang dia.
> 
> "Nanti kita mau pesan kapal selam dari Rusia. Kita belajar juga, sambil kita padukan. Kita harus cerdas. Curi ilmu untuk memperkuat kita sendiri. Semuanya harus ada TOT," pungkas Ryamizard. *(dna/dna)
> 
> 
> https://finance.detik.com/berita-ek...l-selam-baru-untuk-perkuat-perairan-indonesia*


10 including midget sub maybe


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

CountStrike said:


> *Indonesia Sudah Bisa Bikin Dua Kapal Selam*
> Jumat, 25 November 2016 14:33 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KOMPAS IMAGES
> 
> Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu
> 
> 
> *TRIBUNNEWS.COM, BANDUNG-* Menteri Pertahanan RI Ryamizard Ryacudu mengatakan bahwa pertahanan militer Indonesia akan diperkuat oleh kapal selam produksi dalam negeri.
> 
> Pernyataan tersebut diungkapkan oleh Ryamizard seusai melepas keberangkatan satu unit pesawat terbang CN235-220M buatan PT Dirgantara Indonesia, pesanan Royal Thai Police (RTP). Pesawat tersebut dikirim langsung ke Thailand, Jumat (25/11/2016).
> 
> "Kami mempromosikan kepada dunia, ini yang kita bisa buat, ternyata ada yang beli, Thailand dan Filipina. Kemudian (produksi) kapal selam di Surabaya juga," ujar Ramizard di hanggar final assy fixed wing PTDI, Jalan Pajajaran, Kota Bandung, Jumat pagi.
> 
> Ryamizard mengatakan, dua kapal selam buatan dalam negeri akan maksimal beroperasi tahun depan.
> 
> "Dua sudah selesai. Tahun depan sudah siap," tuturnya.
> 
> Selain produk dalam negeri, militer Indonesia juga akan menambah sejumlah kapal selam tempur dari luar negeri. Menurut Ryamizard, teknologi kapal selam impor tersebut akan dipelajari kembali agar bisa dibuat oleh industri pertahanan dalam negeri.
> *
> "Kapal selam kita akan beli dari Rusia," ungkapnya.*
> 
> Dengan cara transfer teknologi, Ryamizard optimistis pemerintah Indonesia bisa mandiri untuk memenuhi kebutuhan alutsista 10 tahun mendatang.
> 
> "Lima sampai sepuluh tahun ke depan kita mampu membuat pesawat tempur sendiri. Dengan demikian, sepuluh tahun kedepan kekuatan kita menjadi kekuatan mandiri dan mampu memenuhi keperluan dengan cepat karena kita buat sendiri," tuturnya.
> 
> Penulis: Putra Prima Perdana
> http://www.tribunnews.com/nasional/2016/11/25/indonesia-sudah-bisa-bikin-dua-kapal-selam



OK...this is misleading.

Anyway, we need real air defence frigate than subs.... Primary anti-ship capabilities should be relied upon maritime strike jets. Subs should only be complementary...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

LandRover Defenders for Starstreak

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SIGMA 10514 light frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 355551



I wonder where's the actual buttons and switches to launch the missiles?


----------



## GS Zhou

pr1v4t33r said:


> SIGMA 10514 light frigate
> View attachment 355550
> 
> View attachment 355551


this ship looks so nice! really! what is the specs of this beauty? Mind to share? thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Super Tucano Night Flight

@oriphotograph









Up up up






Sathar 16 #Bandung

#Colibri

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

GS Zhou said:


> this ship looks so nice! really! what is the specs of this beauty? Mind to share? thanks in advance.



2500 ton light frigate, SIGMA Raden Edhie Martadinata Class. Tacticos CMS, Smart mk2 Thales Netherland, Super Rapido, VL Mica point defense system, Oerlikon Millenium System, Exocet block 3, Eurotorp, kinglip, Thales FOCON and among other decoys and EW.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Satgas Helikopter TNI KONGA XXXVIII-A Tiba di Tanah Air

_Sebanyak 140 personel Satgas Helikopter TNI KONGA XXXVIII-A telah kembali di tanah air dengan penyambutan pengalungan bunga yang dipimpin oleh Komandan Pusdik Penerbad A Yani, Kolonel CPN Suprapto di lapangan Skadron 31/Serbu, Semarang, Jawa Tengah, Rabu (23/11/2016). Satgas Konga XXXVIII-A yang terdiri 121 peronel TNI AD dan 19 TNI AU ini telah melaksanakan tugas pokok bidang penerbangan dalam rangka mendukung misi perdamaian di Mali, Afrika Barat selama satu tahun. Satuan tugas ini mengoperasikan tiga unit helikopter MI-1V75 TNI AD yang dipimpin oleh Dansatgas Letkol CPN Zulfirman Chaniago. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

*Recent tests on AMAP Armor also used on Leopard RI's




In case of the Leopard 2 Evolution, the side armor of the tank was capable of resisting the PG-7VLT ammunition with tandem warhead, which can penetrate more than 500 mm of steel armor after defeating explosive reactive armor (ERA). In static tests, a similar thick array of AMAP was also capable of protecting against the PG-7VR round (fitted with the same warhead as used by the RPG-29 ammunition), which is capable of penetrating up to 750 mm steel armor (600 mm after ERA). *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

Gov't Focus on Domestic-made Defense Equipment 
Zoom Out Zoom In Normal
*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu underlined that the government is committed in prioritizing domestic-made primary defense equipment systems (_alutsista_). "If we can produce it, why must we purchase? It must be made [domestically]," the Minister said on Friday, November 25, 2016.

Recently, domestic aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia delivered over two out of six of full combat SAR mission EC725 helicopters that were ordered by the ministry of defense to be used by the Indonesian Army Air Force. "It's six for the moment. We’ll see how many the Air Force needs, (then) we’ll buy more," Ryamizard said. 

Ryamizard said that Indonesia will start producing a number its primary defense equipment systems. For example, Ryamizard stated that in the next two years, Indonesia hoped to produce submarines. "Maybe in the next five to ten years we would have to build ourselves our own fighter jet," Ryamizard added.

The Minister however, admitted that there are several defense equipments the country still has to purchase from foreign countries, for example, the Sukhoi fighter plane and a submarine from Russia.

*AHMAD FIKRI*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## papacita

Good job by the police

*Suspected Indonesia militant was making bombs 'more powerful than Bali devices'*
*



*
Indonesian police have said a suspected Islamic militant arrested earlier this week was making explosives more powerful than those used in the 2002 Bali bombings that killed 202 people.

Rio Priatna Wibawa, 23, was linked to Bahrun Naim, an Indonesian militant fighting with the Islamic State group in Syria, national police spokesman Rikwanto said on Saturday. Naim was believed to have inspired attacks at home including a January attack in the capital Jakarta that killed eight people.

Bomb-making explosives were recovered from a laboratory in Wibawa’s home in Majalengka town, West Java province, said Rikwanto, who goes by one name. With his ability, Wibawa was making bombs three times as powerful as the Bali bombs, Rikwanto said.

A security crackdown since the 2002 Bali bombings has rounded up hundreds of radicals and reduced their capacity for large attacks. But a new threat has emerged from the hundreds of Indonesians who have travelled abroad to fight with Isis before returning home.

Rikwanto said Wibawa, a dropout from an agricultural university who was said to have been radicalised by the writings of firebrand cleric Aman Abdurrahman, allegedly received funds from radicalised Indonesians working in Saudi Arabia, Malaysia and Taiwan, and was operating under the direction of Naim.

Several other suspected militants were involved in the bomb-making and police are searching for them, Rikwanto said. Police, from their interrogation of Wibawa, believe he obtained bomb-making materials from contacts in Java, Sumatra and East Nusatenggara in Indonesia as well as the Philippines.

Possible targets for attack were the parliament building, police headquarters, embassies, television stations, places of worship and cafes, according to Rikwanto.

Chemicals seized from Wibawa’s laboratory included RDX, which is a component in plastic explosives, TNT, high explosive peroxide HMTD and gunpowder.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/nov/26/suspected-indonesia-militant-was-making-bombs-more-powerful-than-bali-devices

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia to maintain Saudi Arabian military aircraft

Starting in 2017, state-owned aircraft manufacture PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) will maintain Saudi Arabian military helicopters and aircraft.

“We are still processing the contract,” Brig. Gen Jan Pieter Ate, the Defense Ministry’s director of the defense industry and technology, told _The Jakarta Post_ on Friday.

Jan said DI was among defense companies in Indonesia ready to offer maintenance services for foreign military helicopters and airplanes.

“We have a good track record in cooperation with Airbus and the ability to produce aircraft for foreign countries,” he said.

DI previously provided maintenance services for Columbian and Panamanian aircraft. (evi)

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...maintain-saudi-arabian-military-aircraft.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

Indonesia need tougher law to combat millitan and whoever that supported such mindset, round em up and sent them to isolated prisson cell so they cannot spread radicals idea to other convicts, hardline organisation like FPI, FPU and others need to be banned

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia to maintain Saudi Arabian military aircraft
> 
> Starting in 2017, state-owned aircraft manufacture PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) will maintain Saudi Arabian military helicopters and aircraft.
> 
> “We are still processing the contract,” Brig. Gen Jan Pieter Ate, the Defense Ministry’s director of the defense industry and technology, told _The Jakarta Post_ on Friday.
> 
> Jan said DI was among defense companies in Indonesia ready to offer maintenance services for foreign military helicopters and airplanes.
> 
> “We have a good track record in cooperation with Airbus and the ability to produce aircraft for foreign countries,” he said.
> 
> DI previously provided maintenance services for Columbian and Panamanian aircraft. (evi)
> 
> _http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...maintain-saudi-arabian-military-aircraft.html_


Most likely for Dauphin & Super Puma of Royal Saudi Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Boss Dragun

papacita said:


> Good job by the police
> 
> *Suspected Indonesia militant was making bombs 'more powerful than Bali devices'*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Indonesian police have said a suspected Islamic militant arrested earlier this week was making explosives more powerful than those used in the 2002 Bali bombings that killed 202 people.
> 
> Rio Priatna Wibawa, 23, was linked to Bahrun Naim, an Indonesian militant fighting with the Islamic State group in Syria, national police spokesman Rikwanto said on Saturday. Naim was believed to have inspired attacks at home including a January attack in the capital Jakarta that killed eight people.
> 
> Bomb-making explosives were recovered from a laboratory in Wibawa’s home in Majalengka town, West Java province, said Rikwanto, who goes by one name. With his ability, Wibawa was making bombs three times as powerful as the Bali bombs, Rikwanto said.
> 
> A security crackdown since the 2002 Bali bombings has rounded up hundreds of radicals and reduced their capacity for large attacks. But a new threat has emerged from the hundreds of Indonesians who have travelled abroad to fight with Isis before returning home.
> 
> Rikwanto said Wibawa, a dropout from an agricultural university who was said to have been radicalised by the writings of firebrand cleric Aman Abdurrahman, allegedly received funds from radicalised Indonesians working in Saudi Arabia, Malaysia and Taiwan, and was operating under the direction of Naim.
> 
> Several other suspected militants were involved in the bomb-making and police are searching for them, Rikwanto said. Police, from their interrogation of Wibawa, believe he obtained bomb-making materials from contacts in Java, Sumatra and East Nusatenggara in Indonesia as well as the Philippines.
> 
> Possible targets for attack were the parliament building, police headquarters, embassies, television stations, places of worship and cafes, according to Rikwanto.
> 
> Chemicals seized from Wibawa’s laboratory included RDX, which is a component in plastic explosives, TNT, high explosive peroxide HMTD and gunpowder.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/nov/26/suspected-indonesia-militant-was-making-bombs-more-powerful-than-bali-devices



Police should have interrogate the suspect to get the idea of how they were able to build such explosive. The know-how can be used to invent a much more powerful explosive for military use.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NoFolks

initial_d said:


> Indonesia need tougher law to combat millitan and whoever that supported such mindset, round em up and sent them to isolated prisson cell so they cannot spread radicals idea to other convicts, hardline organisation like FPI, FPU and others need to be banned



Terrorism is terrorism, crime is crime, don't associate them with anyone who are not doing those, as it is a crime it self. 
keep politics aside please.


----------



## samudro_JOY

*An Up-Close Look at the Indonesian Navy's Latest Sigma PKR-10514 Frigates*

*KRI-332 I Gusti Ngurah Rai*
*



*
I Gusti Ngurah Rai is the second of two Sigma-PKR 10514-class Multi-Purpose frigates



Spoiler












The ship’s clean lines are functional, reducing reflective surfaces to lower the ship’s radar signature.









Closer view of forward bridge and the main mast, showing a wide variety of electronics outfit includes SMART-S MK2 3d radar mounted above the bridge on a high mast, while Thales Sting EO Mk2 mounted on a short mast, and Raytheon Nav Radar on its front. The rotating ring for Oerlikon Millennium 35mm can be seen behind the 76mm super rapid



*part 1*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## samudro_JOY

*part 2*

*KRI-331 Raden Eddy Martadinata*
*



*
the first Sigma-PKR frigate Raden Eddy Martadinata. The ship was launched in January 2016 and her sea trials were completed in September 2016.The ship is 105.11m-long, 14.2m-wide and has a displacement of approximately 2,365t.



Spoiler








The twin uptakes are staggered and lined up in straight along the lines and placed in quite a distance to minimize heat signatures and damage to sensors









Sigma's-PKR carries twin medium RHIB, which is handled by a davit on both the port and starboard side, midships.





2x decoys/chaff atop the aft hangar





The (quite) spacious bridge





View in the hangar looking aft.



*All photos by Piet Sinke------- maasmondmaritime()com*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## samudro_JOY

*F-356 ( SATSUITUBUN )Van Speijk-class frigate*


Spoiler















*KRI-356 Frans Kaisiepo Sigma Class Corvette*


Spoiler














*
LD-602-602 BRP DAVAO DEL SUR*


Spoiler



*








*


*
All photos by Piet Sinke------- maasmondmaritime()com
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

By the way Indonesia has produces great ships so is Indonesia running or planning some indigenous Frigate and Destroyer project ? @madokafc @Reashot Xigwin @Jakartans@PkDef @

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mengkom

initial_d said:


> Indonesia need tougher law to combat millitan and whoever that supported such mindset, round em up and sent them to isolated prisson cell so they cannot spread radicals idea to other convicts, hardline organisation like FPI, FPU and others need to be banned


i agree banning organization like FPI, but i disagree to your "isolating" idea, 
the fact says otherwise, extremism in Indonesia is relatively low
indonesia is a model of Muslim Democracy

our approach to terrorism is generally well appreciated by many country
besides counter terrorism action we also provide deradicalization program to the perpetrator
we provide "fishing rods" for them to continue their lives
so far it shows effectiveness in reducing radical seeds

journal of terrorism research:
http://jtr.st-andrews.ac.uk/articles/10.15664/jtr.1154/


----------



## durandal

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Most likely for Dauphin & Super Puma of Royal Saudi Air Force.


not only that IAe can repair Bell 205, CASA CN-235, and Bell 212 / Bell 412 owned Royal Saudi Air Force


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Hello mr. sniper
----------------------
Indonesian Army SF, Kopassus
credit : antonius ernesto diliano putra.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> By the way Indonesia has produces great ships so is Indonesia running or planning some indigenous Frigate and Destroyer project ? @madokafc @Reashot Xigwin @Jakartans@PkDef @



the plan is exist, next year another tender fir two frigates will be open


----------



## initial_d

[QUOTE="NoFolks, post: 8951836, member: 17710]Terrorism is terrorism, crime is crime, don't associate them with anyone who are not doing those, as it is a crime it self.
keep politics aside please.[/QUOTE]
Who talk about politics!?
I am saying about some people or organisation who spread hardline idea, who rejects Pancasila, and spreading hate, those people obviously doesn't care about NKRI unity, what they cares only their own agendas!!
And if you think i am a non moslem, you're guess is wrong, i am a 100% moslem, and i am proud of it


----------



## ShioTikus

initial_d said:


> post: 8951836, member: 17710]
> Who talk about politics!?
> I am saying about some people or organisation who spread hardline idea, who rejects Pancasila, and spreading hate, those people obviously doesn't care about NKRI unity, what they cares only their own agendas!!
> And if you think i am a non moslem, you're guess is wrong, i am a 100% moslem, and i am proud of it



same to me bro,
insyaallah Im moslem too, and I disagree with those hardliners.
Ah, seandainya Sunan Kalijaga masih hidup di zaman ini...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samudro_JOY

*Philippine Navy Second SSV , BRP Davao Del Sur now 91% completed *
November 27, 2016 PNA Nation 0






The Philippine Navy (PN)’s second strategic sealift vessel, the BRP Davao Del Sur (LD-602), is now 91 percent complete and well in line to meet her May 2017 delivery date. This was disclosed by PN spokesperson Capt. Lued Lincuna in an interview with the Philippine News Agency in an interview Sunday.

At the moment, PT PAL (Persero) shipbuilders in Surabaya, Indonesia are now installing navigational, deck and engineering equipment on the PN’s second SSV.

“Ongoing installation of navigational, deck, engineering equipment. I don’t know the exact percentage of completion but for sure she will be (home in the Philippines) by May 2017,” he added.

The BRP Davao Del Sur (LD-602) was launched last Sept. 29. She is the sister ship of the BRP Tarlac (LD-601), currently the largest Filipino warship in commissioned.

BRP Tarlac was commissioned during short ceremonies at Pier 13, Manila South Harbor last June 1.

She arrived in the Philippines last May 14 after a five-day journey from PT PAL shipyard in Surabaya which started on May 9.

BRP Davao Del Sur is also a Makassar-class landing platform dock like her sister ship BRP Tarlac.

Its delivery to the Philippines, is tentatively scheduled on the midpart of 2017, will complete the two-unit SSV procurement project with an approved budget contract of PHP4 billion sourced from the AFP Modernization Act Trust Fund.

Just like the BRP Tarlac, the PN’s latest SSV will serve as a floating command-and-control ship especially in the conduct of humanitarian assistance and disaster response and will also serve as a military sealift and transport vessel.
*
update()ph/2016/11/navys-second-ssv-brp-davao-del-sur-now-91-completed/11400*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

First batch delivery of P6 ATAV (All Terrain Assault Vehicle) for the Indonesian Army SF, Kopassus. In total, Kopassus ordered 18 units of this special assault vehicle from PT.SSE Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> First batch delivery of P6 ATAV (All Terrain Assault Vehicle) for the Indonesian Army SF, Kopassus. In total, Kopassus ordered 18 units of this special assault vehicle from PT.SSE Indonesia.
> View attachment 356093



to replacing their Defender assault vehicles version?


----------



## mengkom

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> First batch delivery of P6 ATAV (All Terrain Assault Vehicle) for the Indonesian Army SF, Kopassus. In total, Kopassus ordered 18 units of this special assault vehicle from PT.SSE Indonesia.
> View attachment 356093





madokafc said:


> to replacing their Defender assault vehicles version?



Maybe to replace singaporean made R-12D flyer
Kopassus known to operating 5 units of this vehicle since the 90's


----------



## Nike

Gelar Pasukan Pengamanan Kunjungan PresidenSejumlah pasukan Yonif 700 Raider mengikuti apel gelar pasukan pengamanan kunjungan kerja Presiden di Lapangan Karebosi, Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Jumat (25/11/2016). Sebanyak 5.000 personil TNI, Polri dan instansi terkait akan disiagakan untuk pengamanan kunjungan kerja Presiden Joko Widodo di Sulawesi Selatan dengan agenda persemian operasional Pelabuhan Untia Makassar pada, Sabtu (26/11/2016). (ANTARA/Abriawan Abhe)







Gelar Pasukan Pengamanan PresidenPasukan Brimob mengikuti apel gelar pasukan pengamanan kunjungan kerja presiden di Lapangan Karebosi, Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Selasa (24/11). Sejumlah personil TNI, Polri dan instansi terkait akan disiagakan untuk pengamanan kunjungan kerja Presiden Joko Widodo di Sulawesi Selatan pada Rabu (25/11) dengan agenda meninjau pembangunan jalur kereta api trans Sulawesi. (ANTARA FOTO/Abriawan Abhe)




mengkom said:


> Maybe to replace singaporean made R-12D flyer
> Kopassus known to operating 5 units of this vehicle



hmm it was a very long time no see those vehicles again


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> to replacing their Defender assault vehicles version?


i have no idea


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nice for kopassus use P6 ATAV and they gonna order the bushmaster too, i tough P6 ATAV was for paskhas only. About paspampres did they only use anoa?


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike




----------



## NoFolks

initial_d said:


> [QUOTE="NoFolks, post: 8951836, member: 17710]Terrorism is terrorism, crime is crime, don't associate them with anyone who are not doing those, as it is a crime it self.
> keep politics aside please.


Who talk about politics!?
I am saying about some people or organisation who spread hardline idea, who rejects Pancasila, and spreading hate, those people obviously doesn't care about NKRI unity, what they cares only their own agendas!!
And if you think i am a non moslem, you're guess is wrong, i am a 100% moslem, and i am proud of it[/QUOTE]

I didn't talk about religion, i Said don't associate others terrorism acts to some other people just becoz u don't like them


----------



## Nike

military operation in Aceh, 2003-2006

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

P6 ATAV (All Terrain Assault Vehicle) built by PT Sentra Surya Ekajaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

Eight hours of ferry flight to deliver CN235 to Royal Thailand Police by Captain Esther Gayatri Saleh and Pol. Col. Suttipong Patchrak who act as pilot in command.

https://lancercell.com/2016/11/27/asyiknya-terbang-dengan-pesawat-cn235-buatan-indonesia/#more-46629
















CN 235-220 M in passenger configuration before acceptance test by Thai Aviation Industries as partner of RTP. Image credit to Adrianus Darmawan.

http://angkasa.co.id/info/penerbangan/cn235-rtp-terbang-dalam-konfigurasi-passenger/






Left: flight engineer Heru Riadhi, right: Chief Test Pilot PTDI (Indonesian Aerospace) Capt Esther Gayatri Saleh in 1 of Royal Thai Police airbase, Bangkok. CN235 has landed in Bangkok, Thailand (25/11/2016). This aircraft is now operated by Royal Thai Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

P6 ATAV production line at PT Sentra Surya Ekajaya (PT SSE) facility. PT SSE is also currently developing MRAP for the Indonesian Presidential Guards (Paspampres).
















*Dan yang tak kalah hebat, PT SSE juga sedang mengembangkan Ranpur berkemampuan anti ranjau pesanan Paspampres. Seperti apa bentuknya? kita nantika saja karya PT.SSE selanjutnya.
*
http://arc.web.id/artikel/763-mengintip-pabrik-ranpur-di-tangerang

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

So we got PT SSE and PT PINDAD as armor and tactical manufacturer. This small steps is very important for our defense industry future

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

Indonesian marine and US marine, playing.






credit : original uploader
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## caksakerah

La


mandala said:


> P6 ATAV production line at PT Sentra Surya Ekajaya (PT SSE) facility. PT SSE is also currently developing MRAP for the Indonesian Presidential Guards (Paspampres).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dan yang tak kalah hebat, PT SSE juga sedang mengembangkan Ranpur berkemampuan anti ranjau pesanan Paspampres. Seperti apa bentuknya? kita nantika saja karya PT.SSE selanjutnya.*
> 
> Bapak & ibu, anyone mind to share what is consideration of choosing these atav type vehicle?
> From 'awam' point of view, the passenger of that vehicle can be easily take down by enemy shooter, as it has very minim protection.
> Doesnt komodo or sanca can be also categorised as 'all terain vehicle'.
> Komodo also have high mobility. Maybe...komodo would be better vehicle for all terain and by adding more heavy gun or rcws can also become and attack vehicle type...atav.
> 
> And highly curious of mrap product from pt sse.
> 
> Just one cent....



Still learning on how to post a reply....
Apologise for the inconvinience.

Bapak & ibu, anyone mind to share what is consideration choosing these atav type vehicle?
From 'awam' point of view, the passenger of that vehicle can be easily take down by enemy shooter, as it has very minim protection.
Doesnt komodo or sanca can be also categorised as 'all terain vehicle'. 
Komodo also have high mobility. Maybe...komodo would be better vehicle for all terain and by adding more heavy gun or rcws can also become and attack vehicle type...atav.

And highly curious of mrap product from pt sse.

Just one cent...


----------



## mandala

^^ caksakerah

Special Operation Vehicles are usually designed like that. Light weight, high mobility and can be air transportable by helicopters.

Here is the General Dynamics Flyer Advanced Light Strike Vehicle of the US SOCOM.






http://www.dieselarmy.com/news/video-new-special-forces-combat-vehicle-flyer-60-and-72/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

All terain Assault vehicle utilized as raiding vehicles, what you need usually mobility (hence they need as light as possible so they can be moved with means we had like Herky and Mi17). This vehicles doesnt require much armor because their survivability depends on element of surprise and agility. Dont think they will be used like APC or Scout vehicles

@caksakerah

i just thinking they should bring .50 cal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

[


katarabhumi said:


> Indonesian marine and US marine, playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit : original uploader
> .



Just a warning, don't overuse this video in other forums and FB groups. Some people will argue what's use of martial art in modern combat....bla bla bla. It's a waste of time arguing over this.In the end, TNI ends up being degraded.


----------



## Nike

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> [
> 
> 
> Just a warning, don't overuse this video in other forums and FB groups. Some people will argue what's use of martial art in modern combat....bla bla bla. It's a waste of time arguing over this.In the end, TNI ends up being degraded.



sigh, doesnt know which groups or other forum you are talking about

But what is your points here by this kind of statement?


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

madokafc said:


> sigh, doesnt know which groups or other forum you are talking about
> 
> But what is your points here by this kind of statement?



My intention is good. Trust me, there are some FB groups with those kinds of members, with chauvinistic tendency. If the groups have respectful members, then it's OK to post the video. Don't use the video only to brag, in the end, TNI will receive insults. I've seen this too many times.


----------



## Nike

IMHO, every proffesional and well established armed forces personel in this world practising and learning some kind of Martial arts. The benefit is a lot, one it can be used in unarmed combat situation, believe it or not there is many situation in which require the soldiers must be able to subdue their opponents without firing their guns. Second, it can be used as to enhance their basic military drills. Third, martial arts is sport surely you need a fit body and minds to be able to practising them. And among other.....

hmm as far as i know US Army soldiers, especially their SOF had implements logical rule of law and training engagements when doing Hand to Hand Combat Situation. This article bellow will summarizing what i mean

https://sofrep.com/42651/sof-hand-hand-combat-pt-6-modern-era/


----------



## NEKONEKO

caksakerah said:


> La
> 
> 
> Still learning on how to post a reply....
> Apologise for the inconvinience.
> 
> Bapak & ibu, anyone mind to share what is consideration choosing these atav type vehicle?
> From 'awam' point of view, the passenger of that vehicle can be easily take down by enemy shooter, as it has very minim protection.
> Doesnt komodo or sanca can be also categorised as 'all terain vehicle'.
> Komodo also have high mobility. Maybe...komodo would be better vehicle for all terain and by adding more heavy gun or rcws can also become and attack vehicle type...atav.
> 
> And highly curious of mrap product from pt sse.
> 
> Just one cent...


Just like tante Mado says, 
and there is video the P6 ATAV rush out from hercules in the last excercise in natuna
P6 ATAV got agility to secure captured run away, speed to secure perimeter
that's why it used by paskhas, and now for kopassus too? nice


----------



## GraveDigger388

katarabhumi said:


> Indonesian marine and US marine, playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit : original uploader
> .


Looking through the Youtube comment section... Sooo many narrow-minded buttlickers...



madokafc said:


> IMHO, every proffesional and well established armed forces personel in this world practising and learning some kind of Martial arts. The benefit is a lot, one it can be used in unarmed combat situation, believe it or not there is many situation in which require the soldiers must be able to subdue their opponents without firing their guns. Second, it can be used as to enhance their basic military drills. Third, martial arts is sport surely you need a fit body and minds to be able to practising them. And among other.....
> 
> hmm as far as i know US Army soldiers, especially their SOF had implements logical rule of law and training engagements when doing Hand to Hand Combat Situation. This article bellow will summarizing what i mean
> 
> https://sofrep.com/42651/sof-hand-hand-combat-pt-6-modern-era/



Maam, I believe what Mr. Flanker trynna say is........asudahlah..just scroll through the video's comment section on Youtube.


----------



## Nike

jek_sperrow said:


> Just like tante Mado says,
> and there is video the P6 ATAV rush out from hercules in the last excercise in natuna
> P6 ATAV got agility to secure captured run away, speed to secure perimeter
> that's why it used by paskhas, and now for kopassus too? nice



cant wait they rushing out from Chinook or Mi 26 belly, must be awesome


----------



## faries

Mobile Command Center of Indonesian Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Kostrad 8th Cavalry Battalion Stormers, Scorpions and Leopard 2A4 MBTs. Credit to Yonkav 8 Kostrad.











http://yonkav8.mil.id/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

@Su-35SM3 Flanker-N , @GraveDigger388 

I posted it only for fun and information, nothing more. Because it shows an example of friendly interactions between our soldiers and those from other nation.

I believe we all here are mature enough to not start nor engage in such childish chest thumping parade over a 'remeh' video like those on youtube or other forums -as you say. 

Bragging was never my intention posting the video here. I actually laugh at the 'bombastic' title which is ridiculous to me since it's only a demo. You can see in my OP that I only use the word 'playing' there, tanpa dibumbui apa2 lagi.

And don't worry about me reusing the video. PDF is my only military forum. My other forums just don't fit. 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

madokafc said:


> cant wait they rushing out from Chinook or Mi 26 belly, must be awesome


Yeah cant wait to see that and BTW I preffer the chinook,
from the video: its combat ready after p**ped out of herky's butt
So far only P6 ATAV has been transported with herky (it can be deployed together with Special Forces in a short time)

vechile and their roles?
Anoa = to transport troops (and many other) < many role
komodo = platform for mica, escort?
P6 ATAV = special purpose
Turangga = ?, to bulky IMHO
P2 Commando, P2 APC = ?

thales+pindad:
Sanca = to transport kopassus troops



> And don't worry about me reusing the video. PDF is my only military forum. My other forums just don't fit.


So you no mampir ke warung lokal? and warung sebelahnya lagi yang suka mabuk kecubung?
same for me then

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Police foil Daesh plot to launch deadly attacks in Indonesia*

Source: Xinhua 2016-11-28 19:36:56

_by Abu Hanifah_


JAKARTA, Nov. 28 (Xinhua) -- The Indonesian police foiled Daesh plan to launch terror attacks at the end of the year in the country with arrest of several militants over the weekend.

Two alleged Daesh militants - Bahrain Agam and Saiful Bahri - were detained by the police in the westernmost province of Aceh and Banten province on Saturday and Sunday respectively.

The arrests of were made based on the interrogation of Rio Priatna Wibawa, a militant arrested in Majalengka, West Java, on Wednesday.

"They were the masterminds who contributed to the idea of assembling bombs and took part in explosive material procurement," Indonesian police headquarters spokesman Boy Rafly Amar said on Sunday, referring to the recently-arrested militants.

Boy added that donations to their activities were identified to come from Indonesian migrant workers working in foreign countries. Some 32 million rupiah (about 2,300 U.S. dollars) has been collected from the donors, Boy said.

Police said the three militants have pledged their allegiance to the Daesh terror group.

Based on results of the investigation, police said they have planned to launch attacks on parliament building, police headquarters, TV stations, foreign embassies, mosques and cafes.

They allegedly had links with a terrorist group that stormed a U.S. cafe in downtown Jakarta in January that left 8 people dead.

The 23-year-old Rio is found capable of assembling explosives as police seized chemical materials and modest laboratory set in his residence.

According to the police, Rio has tested his home-made bombs in vacated plantations near his residence.

Police were surprised to find out the power of explosives that Rio can assemble, saying that the high explosives have an "industry quality."

"The explosives assembled by Rio may have more power, up to three times more powerful if compared to those detonated in Bali bombings," police spokesperson Rikwanto said on Saturday.

Rio has finished part of stages in creating the explosives. "Production of his explosives has yet to be completed 100 percent," Rikwanto added.

The agricultural college dropout had established intensive contacts with Bahrun Naim, an Indonesian fighter staying in Syria who has close connection with IS leaders there, Rikwanto said.

Rio may face a 10-year or life imprisonment should the court found him guilty of violating the nation's anti-terror law.

Indonesia has jailed a number of militants linked to the deadly January attacks in Jakarta.

Besides the arrests, the police also detained nine members of an Daesh-affiliated terror cell.

Spokesman Boy said investigations of those men were underway.

They were arrested in a massive demonstration staged by thousands of Muslim hardliners on Nov. 4 against blasphemous comments made by Jakarta Governor Basuki Tjahaja Purnama.

According to the spokesman, the suspects tried to create chaos and seized firearms from policemen during the violent rally.

"But unfortunately they failed as police did not bring firearms to monitor the demonstration," Boy said on Saturday.

Another protest by Muslim hardliners is scheduled for Dec. 2 to demand the detention of Basuki, who has been declared a suspect in the blasphemy case.

At least 8,700 police personnel will be deployed to monitor the demonstration and secure key government buildings.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-11/28/c_135864636.htm

**

Good job, POLRI.. Sapu habis.





jek_sperrow said:


> So you no mampir ke warung lokal? and warung sebelahnya lagi yang suka mabuk kecubung?
> same for me then



LOL.. yeah. Left them since long ago coz not good for mental health. Now I use local forums only for (sometimes) discussing and "nyomot" film hehehe.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

katarabhumi said:


> @Su-35SM3 Flanker-N , @GraveDigger388
> 
> I posted it only for fun and information, nothing more. Because it shows an example of friendly interactions between our soldiers and those from other nation.
> 
> I believe we all here are mature enough to not start nor engage in such childish chest thumping parade over a 'remeh' video like those on youtube or other forums -as you say.
> 
> Bragging was never my intention posting the video here. I actually laugh at the 'bombastic' title which is ridiculous to me since it's only a demo. You can see in my OP that I only use the word 'playing' there, tanpa dibumbui apa2 lagi.
> 
> And don't worry about me reusing the video. PDF is my only military forum. My other forums just don't fit.
> 
> .



Of course. I was just being, you know...sad.. That many internet users are still in such "sok tahu" state...


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kalazan

_Fast Configuration Change on CN235 Thai Police._

*Gerak Cepat Ubah Konfigurasi CN235 RTP*




Suasana mengubah konfigurasi Troop Transport ke Medevac. Sumber gambar: Adrianus Darmawan
_Angkasa_ tidak hanya menyimak kesibukan Tim CN235 RTP selama di udara, tapi juga ketika harus mengubah konfigurasi interior kabin di apron markas Royal Thai Police, Don Mueang, Bangkok. Di hadapan para teknisi Thai Aviation Industries, mitra RTP, mereka harus bisa melakukannya dengan cepat, tak rumit, dan sepraktis mungkin.

Semula_ Angkasa_ memang membayangkan bakal terjadi keruwetan mengingat pesanan 5 in 1 ini terkesan tidak praktis. Namun, di lapangan, pemandangan yang terjadi justru sebaliknya.

Rupanya, Kepala Program CN235 RTP, I Made Karnada, dan Project Leader Interior Design M. Samsul, sudah mengaturnya sedemikian rupa sehingga alur pengubahan konfigurasi kabin bisa berjalan berurutan dan “tidak kusut” di tengah jalan.





CN235 RTP konfigurasi Troop Transport. Sumber gambar: Adrianus Darmawan
Semua _parts_ dan komponen juga sudah diberi tempat seperti boks khusus dan masing-masing diberi nomor. Titik pemasangan di dalam kabin pun telah diberi tanda. Bagian yang harus dicopot juga ditaruh pada wadah yang telah disiapkan. Dengan demikian, perubahan dari satu konfigurasi ke konfigurasi yang lain hanya perlu waktu 2-3 jam.

Kecepatan mengubah konfigurasi didukung belasan teknisi Dirgantara Indonesia yang datang menyusul dengan penerbangan umum. Seluruh prosedur, alur sistem, dan cara kerja disimak penuh oleh tim TAI. Sesekali mereka bertanya, dan teknisi DI mampu dengan sabar menerangkannya sambil memberi contoh.





CN235 dalam konfigurasi Medevac, dengan 18 tempat tidur lipat standar NATO. Sumber gambar: Adrianus Darmawan
Seperti diberitakan Asebelumnya, RTP membeli satu unit CN235-220M dengan lima konfigurasi, VIP,_ Passenger, Troop Passenger, Medevac_, dan Kargo. Pengubahan seluruh konfigurasi dan uji terbang dijadwalkan selesai Selasa (29/11/2016) atau selambatnya Rabu besok.

Setelah semua terpenuhi, pihak TAI akan mengesahkan _Flight Acceptance_ sebagai tanda bahwa pihak RTP menerima CN235-220M yang mereka pesan pada 2014.





CN235 RTP konfigurasi Kargo, dicobakan di PTDI, Bandung. Sumber gambar: PT Dirgantara Indonesia
Bangga sekali _Angkasa_ menyaksikan para teknisi dan mekanik Indonesia mampu “mendidik” sesama teknisi dan mekanik negara lain. Hal ini mencerminkan betapa Indonesia sudah fasih benar dengan teknologi tertinggi yang baru dikuasai secara eksklusif oleh negara-negara maju ini.





Konfigurasi kabin VIP. Sumber gambar: Adrianus Darmawan

Angkasa.co

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## faries

Credit image to Jeff Prananda.



*I/ITSEC 2016: RHEINMETALL TRANSFERS LEOPARD 2 SIMULATORS TO INDONESIA*

Rheinmetall formally transferred its LEOPARD 2A4 RI simulators to the Indonesian Armed Forces following a successful site acceptance test on 17 March 2016. By April, future trainers were already being trained at the Army School in Bandung to use the modern simulation technology.

The Indonesian military contracted with Rheinmetall in May 2014 to supply it with state-of-the-art simulation technology for training its armoured corps. In an order worth several million euros, the Simulation and Training business unit of Rheinmetall Defence Electronics, developed and fabricated driver and ballistic simulators for training Indonesian LEOPARD 2 crews.

The LEOPARD Gunnery Skills Trainer (LGST) and Driver Training Simulator (DTS) are systems specifically designed for training LEOPARD 2A4 tank crews, primarily commanders, gunners and drivers.

In developing these simulators, Rheinmetall employed its advanced TacSi technology. One of the world’s leading defence contractors, Rheinmetall was able to draw both on its unsurpassed LEOPARD 2 expertise and its superb simulation skills, combining both with serious gaming technologies. As a result, Rheinmetall simulation systems now bring together the visualisation strengths of the game engine with the high-fidelity reproduction of its simulators.

A further advantage of Rheinmetall systems: Multiple simulators can be networked together to enable tactical training at platoon and company level.

http://www.monch.com/mpg/news/24-si...nsfers-leopard-2-simulators-to-indonesia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nike

old stocks photos

















Yonkav 6





http://m.antaranews.com/berita/599000/yordania-tindak-lanjut-kerja-sama-dengan-pindad

wish PT PINDAD seriously looking for RPG 32, thats one hellafuck handheld anti armor weapons system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

New AS550 Fennec Light Attack Helicopter for the Indonesian Army Aviation equipped with gun pods at PT DI facility. Credit to Haryadi Dwi.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BNc-IZzjxIX/


New EC725 Cougar CSAR for the Indonesian Air Force equipped with rocket pods at PT DI facility. Credit to eka jakaria.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BNdM3LUjxQK/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kalazan

mandala said:


> New AS550 Fennec Light Attack Helicopter for the Indonesian Army Aviation equipped with gun pods at PT DI facility. Credit to Haryadi Dwi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BNc-IZzjxIX/



Is the additional mirror installed by default? if not its creative idea by the Ptdi engineer to install the mirror. Very usefull to see any objects under the fuselag when the heli landing.


----------



## mandala

Certificate of Acceptance of CN235-220M Multi Purpose Aircraft has been signed by TAI and RTP. The Chairman of Acceptance Committee of RTP, Lieutenant General Police, Tanitsak Threevasàwat and Gp. Capt. Manoon Nangern signed the Certificate of Acceptance witnessed by PTDI and the Ambassador of RI, HE Mr. Ahmad Rusdi. Credit to PT DI.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BNdsgfnAuuM/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesian Military to boost humanitarian cooperation with Japan*

Nani Afrida
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Thu, December 1, 2016 | 10:49 am
Joint Staff of the Japan Self-Defense Forces (SDF) chief Adm. Katsutoshi Kawano (left) and TNI chief Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo exchange tokens of cooperation between the two countries after a meeting in Jakarta on Dec. 1. Indonesia and Japan will upgrade their military cooperation in many areas, especially in maritime affairs and disaster relief. (Puspen TNI/File)

The Indonesian Military (TNI) and its Japanese counterpart plan to intensify cooperation, given that both countries have vast maritime territories and are vulnerable to disasters.

“In the future TNI will cooperate and boost cooperation in humanitarian assistance and disaster relief with Japan,” TNI chief General Gatot Nurmantyo said in Jakarta as he met with Admiral Katsutoshi Kawano, the Japan Self-Defense Forces (SDF) chief of Joint Staff in Jakarta on Wednesday.

Gatot said Indonesia and Japan had been cooperating in defense affairs for quite a long time, especially in education and humanitarian assistance.

Since 1998, for instance, Indonesia had assigned military officers and cadets to study at the Japan National Defense University (Boeidagaku).

Meanwhile, Admiral Katsutoshi Kawano said maritime cooperation was very important for Japan, especially cooperation with ASEAN countries.

“I expect growing cooperation in humanitarian and education affairs with Indonesia as a maritime country and the biggest country in ASEAN,” Kawano said. (dmr)

The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mengkom

madokafc said:


> View attachment 356888
> 
> old stocks photos
> 
> View attachment 356889
> 
> View attachment 356890
> 
> View attachment 356892
> 
> View attachment 356893
> 
> Yonkav 6
> View attachment 356894
> 
> 
> http://m.antaranews.com/berita/599000/yordania-tindak-lanjut-kerja-sama-dengan-pindad
> 
> wish PT PINDAD seriously looking for RPG 32, thats one hellafuck handheld anti armor weapons system



M2 browning machine gun mounted on soviet dushka tripod..now that's east meets west for sure 

fun fact: few years ago Pindad conducted modification and rebarreling procedure on TNI's old M2 machine guns formerly mounted on B-25 and B-26 bombers, P-51 mustang, OV-10 bronco
several hundreds has been successfully converted, now it features Quick Change Barrel mechanism and operating on ground vehicles
old guns never die, eh? 








http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2009/06/koharmatau-pindad-modifikasi-senjata.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*THE IMPLICATIONS OF A RISING INDONESIA FOR AUSTRALIA IN THE ASIAN CENTURY. *
*Bradley Wood - 22 November 2016*

*SYNOPSIS *
_Decision-makers in Jakarta will be more of a threat to Australia than those in Beijing in the 
decades ahead. Indonesia’s rise matters far more to Australia’s security than any other 
country, including the United States (US). Indonesia will continue to grow in significance to 
the US at the expense of Australia’s interests in the region. Australia needs to recognise the 
growing strategic threat posed by a rising Indonesia so it can adequately plan and offset this 
challenge independently of its allies. A newly democratic Indonesia at Australia’s doorstep 
does little to mitigate the strategic threat posed to Australia. Indonesia is currently 
experiencing increased nationalism, an upcoming presidential election in 2019, and a 
defence re-posture to West Papua – a historical potential flashpoint between Australia and 
Indonesia. The two countries also share two controversial seabed agreements that could 
cause future diplomatic tensions. Any one of these could cause Indonesia to look south and 
exert its growing strength. When it comes to dealing with the challenge of a rising Indonesia, 
Australia is likely to be alone. _


*INDONESIA’S RISE *

Over the next two decades, Indonesia’s military strength will match Australia’s for the first time
Indonesia’s defence force currently consists of 396,000 active, 400,000 reserve, and 281,000
paramilitary personnel. As Indonesia becomes the world’s fourth largest economy by 2050, this

economic heft will underpin a substantial rise in national power, driving Indonesia’s military
modernisation ambitions. Indonesia’s 10 to 15 year modernisation plan includes a 274-ship 
‘green-water navy’, 10 fighter squadrons and 12 diesel-electric submarines. A modernised military
capability will provide Indonesia with the power to project force south and is likely to challenge
Australia’s control over the “Air-Sea Gap” – the important region between Australia and Indonesia
that provides Australia with a defensive buffer zone. Separating capability and intent is difficult.
However, Indonesia’s rising capabilities will increase the capability side of threat calculation
influencing Australia’s threat perception. The Indonesian archipelago will increasingly become a more
important region for future considerations of force posture and acquisition, at the expense of
periphery interests in Asia.

Indonesia’s military procurement diversification has resulted in increased weapons systems
procurement, technology transfer arrangements, and closer defence relations with new defence
partners. Since 2009, Russia, South Korea and China have been the dominant arms suppliers to
Indonesia. Indonesia’s ongoing acquisition and technology transfer arrangements such as the Chinese
C-705 anti-ship missile is an indication of its ambitions to improve and develop an indigenous anti-
access/area-denial (A2/AD) capability. Indonesia’s enhanced A2/AD capability will allow Indonesia to
secure its maritime borders and strategic sea-lanes at a time when they become increasingly vital to
Australia’s future economic prosperity. Indonesia’s modernised capabilities will also provide it with
the option to exert its strategic policy more effectively, probably at the expense of Australia’s
economic interests in the region. Indonesia could use its increased military capabilities to secure
important offshore petroleum and gas deposits in the Arafura and Timor Seas along the contestable
borders of its 1972 seabed agreement with Australia. Likewise, Australia’s growing natural resource
exports such as liquefied natural gas (LNG), must traverse Indonesia’s deep water straits to access
customers in north Asia, and these exports are exposed to significant supply chain risks with choke
points within the Indonesian archipelago. Indonesia could exert its newfound strength by delaying or
limiting exports through its straits, or prevent the vital petroleum and oil imports that sustain
Australia’s economy and the Australian Defence Force.


*THE AUSTRALIA-INDONESIA RELATIONSHIP*

While Australia’s defence policy has long realised the importance of Indonesia to Australia’s security 
– as a potential ally and adversary – its adversarial status has been overlooked in recent defence
policy. The 2013 Defence White Paper described by Stephan Frühling as “the first post–Indonesia
guidance document since the early 1950s” fails to mention Indonesia as a potential threat. Australia’s
2016 Defence White Paper, does no better at appreciating Indonesia as a strategic threat to Australia.
Instead, the White Paper actively encourages Indonesia’s defence modernisation, viewing it as an
asset to regional security. This perspective is held despite the recognition that Indonesia’s defence
spending is likely to eclipse Australia’s by 2035.

Although Australia has developed a strong security relationship with Indonesia, the relationship will
be tested by hard power that Indonesia will become accustomed to over the next 20 years. The 2016
Defence White Paper argues that the strength of the bilateral security relationship is currently built
on the framework of the 2006 Lombok Treaty, the 2012 Defence Cooperation Arrangement and the
2014 Joint Understanding on Intelligence Cooperation. This framework is underpinned by strategic
dialogue including Ministerial talks, the Chief of the Defence Force-led High Level Committee, and the
Indonesia-Australia Defence Strategic Dialogue. But if faced with challenges to the relationship, either
party could easily disengage, as has happened in the past. 

Australia needs to advocate for the best possible relationship, but also plan for the worst. Due to
democratisation, Indonesia’s policymaking process is now subject to increased influence by a wide
range of interest groups throughout the country. This process makes the relationship far more
challenging to manage compared to an Indonesia under authoritarian rule, where domestic and
foreign policy remained separate from wider public participation. Australia’s policymakers and
defence planners need to remember that the relationship will always risk being crisis-prone and
volatile. Crises and tensions will not be solved by purely diplomatic means over the coming decades.
Indonesia will eventually be able to escalate through the credible threat of force and this threat will
need to be deterred by Australia.


*AUSTRALIA’S LOSING ADVANTAGE *

Technological superiority and capability over its neighbours has remained the cornerstone of
Australia’s defence policy since the late 1980s. Australia has managed to remain technologically and
operationally superior compared to Indonesia due to its close relationship with the US. This
relationship has allowed unprecedented access to state-of-the-art military and intelligence
capabilities, albeit at a significant cost. But Australia’s technological superiority will increasingly
become less of a factor as Indonesia modernises its much larger military.

A rising Indonesia will also become more important to US interests over the next few decades
because of: Indonesia’s strategic location adjacent to important sea lines of communication; its
proximity to the South China Sea; its growing consumer economy; its abundance of natural resources;
and its leadership role in the Association of Southeast Asian Nations. Together these factors will
continue to make Indonesia the significant player in Southeast Asia. The US will have to constantly
maintain or increase its relationship with Indonesia as its primacy in the Asia-Pacific is challenged by
China. The Sino-Indonesia relationship has recently been boosted by the Jokowi administration’s
proactive efforts developing strong links in defence and economic sectors on the back of the
Sino-Indonesia comprehensive strategic partnership. 

A stronger Jakarta-Beijing economic-axis will put increased pressure on the US to avoid supporting
Australia’s interests over Indonesia’s in the region, as it could push Indonesia further towards China’s
growing influence. The US is unlikely to intervene over the next 20 years due to the growing
importance of Indonesia to its own interests. As Indonesia will be the only major power facing
Australia in its primary operating environment, Australia needs to be able protect its interests
independently of its allies.

Indonesia’s recent defence modernisation has seen its acquisitions diversified between several Asian
and Western suppliers in line with its long-term goal of an ‘independent and active’ (bebas aktif)
foreign policy. Indonesia will be able to avoid reliance on any one defence supplier to achieve its
modernisation ambitions. The 2012 Defence Industry Law was designed to make Indonesia more 
self-reliant by requiring offset provisions for foreign procured defence technology through local
production arrangements. Indonesia aims to minimise the strategic risks of potential arms embargoes
and supply chain vulnerabilities by foreign defence suppliers. Punitive actions such as the
enforcement of defence export embargoes by Western suppliers to modify Indonesia’s strategic
behaviour towards its neighbours will no longer carry the same weight.


*POLICY IMPLICATIONS *

Indonesia will forever be Australia’s gatekeeper to Asia – Australia’s most important sea and air
routes go through and over Indonesia – and this will continue to grow in significance as Australia’s
economic prosperity is underpinned by trade with Asia’s growing economies. Increasing the bilateral
relationship through trade and security cooperation have proven to reduce strategic tension.
Economic interdependence and non-traditional security assistance, however, will become less
effective mechanisms as Indonesia rises economically and militarily, independently of its neighbours.
Australia needs to avoid living dangerously by only advocating and planning for the best possible
relationship in defence policy. Indonesia has proven willing to risk bilateral relationships over
domestic policy issues, and its perception of territorial integrity continues to be the primary concern
influencing its strategic and defence policy – both conditions are applicable to Indonesia’s perception
of Australia. Current bilateral mechanisms have done little to mitigate these developments, and a
rising Indonesia will force Australia to accept the enduring reality that dealing with Indonesia
independently of its allies will remain Australia’s most significant strategic challenge going forward.
The rise of Indonesia deserves more attention than the lucrative China choice debate. Australia has
no choice when it comes to the challenge of a rising Indonesia. 

_Bradley Wood is a Master of Strategic Studies student at the Strategic and Defence Studies Centre in 
the ANU Coral Bell School of Asia Pacific Affairs. He tweets @bradleywoodAU and his main research 
interest focuses on Indonesia. His previous work can be found on his Academia profile.
_
*Source (PDF) : *_www.regionalsecurity.org.au/resources/Files/20162211Wood.pdf

._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

mengkom said:


> M2 browning machine gun mounted on soviet dushka tripod..now that's east meets west for sure
> 
> fun fact: few years ago Pindad conducted modification and rebarreling procedure on TNI's old M2 machine guns formerly mounted on B-25 and B-26 bombers, P-51 mustang, OV-10 bronco
> several hundreds has been successfully converted, now it features Quick Change Barrel mechanism and operating on ground vehicles
> old guns never die, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2009/06/koharmatau-pindad-modifikasi-senjata.html



300 old guns, enough to equip at least six infantry battalion either it is mechanized or motorized ones. Army is very prudent with their money situation actually

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

katarabhumi said:


> *THE IMPLICATIONS OF A RISING INDONESIA FOR AUSTRALIA IN THE ASIAN CENTURY. *
> *Bradley Wood - 22 November 2016*
> 
> *SYNOPSIS *
> _Decision-makers in Jakarta will be more of a threat to Australia than those in Beijing in the
> decades ahead. Indonesia’s rise matters far more to Australia’s security than any other
> country, including the United States (US). Indonesia will continue to grow in significance to
> the US at the expense of Australia’s interests in the region. Australia needs to recognise the
> growing strategic threat posed by a rising Indonesia so it can adequately plan and offset this
> challenge independently of its allies. A newly democratic Indonesia at Australia’s doorstep
> does little to mitigate the strategic threat posed to Australia. Indonesia is currently
> experiencing increased nationalism, an upcoming presidential election in 2019, and a
> defence re-posture to West Papua – a historical potential flashpoint between Australia and
> Indonesia. The two countries also share two controversial seabed agreements that could
> cause future diplomatic tensions. Any one of these could cause Indonesia to look south and
> exert its growing strength. When it comes to dealing with the challenge of a rising Indonesia,
> Australia is likely to be alone. _
> 
> 
> *INDONESIA’S RISE *
> 
> Over the next two decades, Indonesia’s military strength will match Australia’s for the first time
> Indonesia’s defence force currently consists of 396,000 active, 400,000 reserve, and 281,000
> paramilitary personnel. As Indonesia becomes the world’s fourth largest economy by 2050, this
> 
> economic heft will underpin a substantial rise in national power, driving Indonesia’s military
> modernisation ambitions. Indonesia’s 10 to 15 year modernisation plan includes a 274-ship
> ‘green-water navy’, 10 fighter squadrons and 12 diesel-electric submarines. A modernised military
> capability will provide Indonesia with the power to project force south and is likely to challenge
> Australia’s control over the “Air-Sea Gap” – the important region between Australia and Indonesia
> that provides Australia with a defensive buffer zone. Separating capability and intent is difficult.
> However, Indonesia’s rising capabilities will increase the capability side of threat calculation
> influencing Australia’s threat perception. The Indonesian archipelago will increasingly become a more
> important region for future considerations of force posture and acquisition, at the expense of
> periphery interests in Asia.
> 
> Indonesia’s military procurement diversification has resulted in increased weapons systems
> procurement, technology transfer arrangements, and closer defence relations with new defence
> partners. Since 2009, Russia, South Korea and China have been the dominant arms suppliers to
> Indonesia. Indonesia’s ongoing acquisition and technology transfer arrangements such as the Chinese
> C-705 anti-ship missile is an indication of its ambitions to improve and develop an indigenous anti-
> access/area-denial (A2/AD) capability. Indonesia’s enhanced A2/AD capability will allow Indonesia to
> secure its maritime borders and strategic sea-lanes at a time when they become increasingly vital to
> Australia’s future economic prosperity. Indonesia’s modernised capabilities will also provide it with
> the option to exert its strategic policy more effectively, probably at the expense of Australia’s
> economic interests in the region. Indonesia could use its increased military capabilities to secure
> important offshore petroleum and gas deposits in the Arafura and Timor Seas along the contestable
> borders of its 1972 seabed agreement with Australia. Likewise, Australia’s growing natural resource
> exports such as liquefied natural gas (LNG), must traverse Indonesia’s deep water straits to access
> customers in north Asia, and these exports are exposed to significant supply chain risks with choke
> points within the Indonesian archipelago. Indonesia could exert its newfound strength by delaying or
> limiting exports through its straits, or prevent the vital petroleum and oil imports that sustain
> Australia’s economy and the Australian Defence Force.
> 
> 
> *THE AUSTRALIA-INDONESIA RELATIONSHIP*
> 
> While Australia’s defence policy has long realised the importance of Indonesia to Australia’s security
> – as a potential ally and adversary – its adversarial status has been overlooked in recent defence
> policy. The 2013 Defence White Paper described by Stephan Frühling as “the first post–Indonesia
> guidance document since the early 1950s” fails to mention Indonesia as a potential threat. Australia’s
> 2016 Defence White Paper, does no better at appreciating Indonesia as a strategic threat to Australia.
> Instead, the White Paper actively encourages Indonesia’s defence modernisation, viewing it as an
> asset to regional security. This perspective is held despite the recognition that Indonesia’s defence
> spending is likely to eclipse Australia’s by 2035.
> 
> Although Australia has developed a strong security relationship with Indonesia, the relationship will
> be tested by hard power that Indonesia will become accustomed to over the next 20 years. The 2016
> Defence White Paper argues that the strength of the bilateral security relationship is currently built
> on the framework of the 2006 Lombok Treaty, the 2012 Defence Cooperation Arrangement and the
> 2014 Joint Understanding on Intelligence Cooperation. This framework is underpinned by strategic
> dialogue including Ministerial talks, the Chief of the Defence Force-led High Level Committee, and the
> Indonesia-Australia Defence Strategic Dialogue. But if faced with challenges to the relationship, either
> party could easily disengage, as has happened in the past.
> 
> Australia needs to advocate for the best possible relationship, but also plan for the worst. Due to
> democratisation, Indonesia’s policymaking process is now subject to increased influence by a wide
> range of interest groups throughout the country. This process makes the relationship far more
> challenging to manage compared to an Indonesia under authoritarian rule, where domestic and
> foreign policy remained separate from wider public participation. Australia’s policymakers and
> defence planners need to remember that the relationship will always risk being crisis-prone and
> volatile. Crises and tensions will not be solved by purely diplomatic means over the coming decades.
> Indonesia will eventually be able to escalate through the credible threat of force and this threat will
> need to be deterred by Australia.
> 
> 
> *AUSTRALIA’S LOSING ADVANTAGE *
> 
> Technological superiority and capability over its neighbours has remained the cornerstone of
> Australia’s defence policy since the late 1980s. Australia has managed to remain technologically and
> operationally superior compared to Indonesia due to its close relationship with the US. This
> relationship has allowed unprecedented access to state-of-the-art military and intelligence
> capabilities, albeit at a significant cost. But Australia’s technological superiority will increasingly
> become less of a factor as Indonesia modernises its much larger military.
> 
> A rising Indonesia will also become more important to US interests over the next few decades
> because of: Indonesia’s strategic location adjacent to important sea lines of communication; its
> proximity to the South China Sea; its growing consumer economy; its abundance of natural resources;
> and its leadership role in the Association of Southeast Asian Nations. Together these factors will
> continue to make Indonesia the significant player in Southeast Asia. The US will have to constantly
> maintain or increase its relationship with Indonesia as its primacy in the Asia-Pacific is challenged by
> China. The Sino-Indonesia relationship has recently been boosted by the Jokowi administration’s
> proactive efforts developing strong links in defence and economic sectors on the back of the
> Sino-Indonesia comprehensive strategic partnership.
> 
> A stronger Jakarta-Beijing economic-axis will put increased pressure on the US to avoid supporting
> Australia’s interests over Indonesia’s in the region, as it could push Indonesia further towards China’s
> growing influence. The US is unlikely to intervene over the next 20 years due to the growing
> importance of Indonesia to its own interests. As Indonesia will be the only major power facing
> Australia in its primary operating environment, Australia needs to be able protect its interests
> independently of its allies.
> 
> Indonesia’s recent defence modernisation has seen its acquisitions diversified between several Asian
> and Western suppliers in line with its long-term goal of an ‘independent and active’ (bebas aktif)
> foreign policy. Indonesia will be able to avoid reliance on any one defence supplier to achieve its
> modernisation ambitions. The 2012 Defence Industry Law was designed to make Indonesia more
> self-reliant by requiring offset provisions for foreign procured defence technology through local
> production arrangements. Indonesia aims to minimise the strategic risks of potential arms embargoes
> and supply chain vulnerabilities by foreign defence suppliers. Punitive actions such as the
> enforcement of defence export embargoes by Western suppliers to modify Indonesia’s strategic
> behaviour towards its neighbours will no longer carry the same weight.
> 
> 
> *POLICY IMPLICATIONS *
> 
> Indonesia will forever be Australia’s gatekeeper to Asia – Australia’s most important sea and air
> routes go through and over Indonesia – and this will continue to grow in significance as Australia’s
> economic prosperity is underpinned by trade with Asia’s growing economies. Increasing the bilateral
> relationship through trade and security cooperation have proven to reduce strategic tension.
> Economic interdependence and non-traditional security assistance, however, will become less
> effective mechanisms as Indonesia rises economically and militarily, independently of its neighbours.
> Australia needs to avoid living dangerously by only advocating and planning for the best possible
> relationship in defence policy. Indonesia has proven willing to risk bilateral relationships over
> domestic policy issues, and its perception of territorial integrity continues to be the primary concern
> influencing its strategic and defence policy – both conditions are applicable to Indonesia’s perception
> of Australia. Current bilateral mechanisms have done little to mitigate these developments, and a
> rising Indonesia will force Australia to accept the enduring reality that dealing with Indonesia
> independently of its allies will remain Australia’s most significant strategic challenge going forward.
> The rise of Indonesia deserves more attention than the lucrative China choice debate. Australia has
> no choice when it comes to the challenge of a rising Indonesia.
> 
> _Bradley Wood is a Master of Strategic Studies student at the Strategic and Defence Studies Centre in
> the ANU Coral Bell School of Asia Pacific Affairs. He tweets @bradleywoodAU and his main research
> interest focuses on Indonesia. His previous work can be found on his Academia profile.
> _
> *Source (PDF) : *_www.regionalsecurity.org.au/resources/Files/20162211Wood.pdf
> 
> ._


I don't get their concern, really... It's like they are paranoid or something. Most of the time, they perceive us more as a future threat, than as a possible mutual strategic partner. I don't understand that kind of perception.

As long as they keep their hands at their own lap, nobody's gonna go offensive, right?


----------



## Nike

GraveDigger388 said:


> I don't get their concern, really... It's like they are paranoid or something. Most of the time, they perceive us more as a future threat, than as a possible mutual strategic partner. I don't understand that kind of perception.
> 
> As long as they keep their hands at their own lap, nobody's gonna go offensive, right?



some writers seek unnecessary attention

http://www.janes.com/article/65893/...-acquisition-of-mi-26-helicopters-from-russia

seems ATAV will rushing out from Mi 26 instead

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKRI



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## papacita

AARM 2016 results for now

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

papacita said:


> AARM 2016 results for now



surprised to see our team machine gunner did wonder job.


----------



## GraveDigger388

papacita said:


> AARM 2016 results for now



"Satu peluru satu nyawa" doctrine on MG team has it's own perk...


----------



## katarabhumi

GraveDigger388 said:


> I don't get their concern, really... It's like they are paranoid or something. Most of the time, they perceive us more as a future threat, than as a possible mutual strategic partner. I don't understand that kind of perception.
> 
> As long as they keep their hands at their own lap, nobody's gonna go offensive, right?



White European "trapped" in wrong neighborhood. They see enemy everywhere.

.


----------



## faries

*Specification of Barracuda 4×4*
– Width: 2480 mm
– Length: 6.270 mm
– Height: 2.420 mm
– Weight: 11.700 kg
– Engine power output: 218 hp
– Max road speed: 100 km/h
– Max. road range: 1.160 km
– Fuel capacity: 250 liter
– Crew: 2
– Gradient: 60%
– Vertical obstacle: 600 mm
– Fording depth: 1.200 mm
– Turning circle radius: 7.600 mm

http://www.indomiliter.com/barracuda-4x4-rantis-lapis-baja-buatan-korea-selatan-titisan-jerman/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force new EC725 Cougar CSAR with rocket pods at PT DI facility. Credit to Ferry.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BNeoU51BVLN/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nametag

katarabhumi said:


> White European "trapped" in wrong neighborhood. They see enemy everywhere.
> 
> .



well like mado said some writers seek unnecessary attention. the opinion of one writer does not represent the opinion of the whole country, or specifically the Australian government. The Australian government policy on the other hand, stated on their white paper "the Asian century" does not see us as enemy, but see us as both potential adversary and potential allies. it depends on many factors. the emergence of china, India, and Indonesia as a power house is inevitable, but will be beneficial to Australia if they are able to capitalize it.

IMHO the best Indonesia expert and academician in Australia that is not bias is Hugh white. His writings are more realistic and spot on about the current international affairs issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robin Wong

GraveDigger388 said:


> I don't get their concern, really... It's like they are paranoid or something. Most of the time, they perceive us more as a future threat, than as a possible mutual strategic partner. I don't understand that kind of perception.
> 
> As long as they keep their hands at their own lap, nobody's gonna go offensive, right?


I don't think I have ever met an Australian who is worried about Indonesia invading. To myself and everybody I know such a suggestion (that Indonesia might invade Australia) is laughable.



katarabhumi said:


> White European "trapped" in wrong neighborhood. They see enemy everywhere.
> 
> .


Where did you get the idea that Australian people are worried about Indonesian invasion?

Now, if you say Aussies would be worried sick if they learnt Indonesia closed down Bali to foreigners. THAT's more like it.


----------



## katarabhumi

nametag said:


> well like mado said some writers seek unnecessary attention. the opinion of one writer does not represent the opinion of the whole country, or specifically the Australian government. The Australian government policy on the other hand, stated on their white paper "the Asian century" does not see us as enemy, but see us as both potential adversary and potential allies. it depends on many factors. the emergence of china, India, and Indonesia as a power house is inevitable, but will be beneficial to Australia if they are able to capitalize it.
> 
> IMHO the best Indonesia expert and academician in Australia that is not bias is Hugh white. His writings are more realistic and spot on about the current international affairs issues.



Of course opinion piece of an individual does not represent the whole country nor do I think whole Australians are like that, but sure there are some who think like him (writer). That's whom I refer to when I use the word "they".



Robin Wong said:


> I don't think I have ever met an Australian who is worried about Indonesia invading. To myself and everybody I know such a suggestion (that Indonesia might invade Australia) is laughable.
> 
> Where did you get the idea that Australian people are worried about Indonesian invasion?
> 
> Now, if you say Aussies would be worried sick if they learnt Indonesia closed down Bali to foreigners. THAT's more like it.



Err.. Do you even see the word "invasion" in my post that you quoted?

In fact most Indonesians don't care much about Australia.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## papacita

I don't think Australian government are that foolish, they wouldn't want to have unstable neighbor with 250 mil population. If we improve our relations it'll be the best for everyone. Australian media are another thing though 


10 new fighters to come in 2017, F-16 52ID? Also talks on SU-35..

*10 JET TEMPUR BARU AKAN PERKUAT TNI AU TAHUN 2017*
*



*
Liputan6.com, Pekanbaru - Pertahanan udara Indonesia bakal diperkuat dengan datangnya 10 pesawat tempur, tahun depan. Tidak hanya itu, TNI AU juga berencana menambah kekuatan tempur udara lainnya seperti penangkal serangan udara.

Hal ini dikatakan Kepala Staf Angkata Udara Marsekal Agus Supriatna ketika menutup latihan bersama Elang Indopura ke-19 di Pangkalan Udara (Lanud) Roesmin Nurjadin Pekanbaru, Kamis (1/12/2016).

"Penambahan (pesawat) sudah ada. Sesuai rencana bakal datang tahun depan ke Indonesia," kata Agus, tanpa menyebut apa jenis pesawat yang dimaksud.

Dia menyatakan, 10 pesawat tersebut bakal datang ke Indonesia secara bertahap, hampir sama dengan kedatangan pesawat-pesawat tempur sebelumnya.

"Sistemnya masih sama, yakni datang secara bergilir lima pesawat. 10 pesawat akan datang," jelasnya kepada wartawan di Pekanbaru.

Selain itu, dia juga menyebut rencana penambahan kekuatan baru yang telah diajukan ke Kementerian Pertahanan, di antaranya penangkal serangan udara.

"Sudah masuk rencana strategis kita di Kementerian Pertahanan. Sekarang lagi dikaji dan evaluasi oleh kementerian," tegas Agus.

Dia menjelaskan, pengembangan Alutsista TNI harus diajukan kepada Kementerian Pertahanan. TNI hanya mengajukan setiap alat tempur yang diinginkan

"Pengembangan alutsista dan lainnya itu semua di sana (Kementerian Pertahanan). Kita hanya mengirimkan spectectnya. Mudah-mudahan sesuai (keinginan)," kata dia.

Sebelumnya, Indonesia disebut berencana membeli 10 jet tempur jenis Su-35 buatan Rusia. Rencana ini bakal menambah jenis pesawat tempur Negeri Beruang di Indonesia karena sudah dimiliki 11 Su-30 dan lima Su-27.

Su-35 merupakan jet tempur dengan teknologi terkini yang lebih unggul dari jet-jet tempur sekelasnya. Pembelian ini menjadi suatu bagian rencana strategis.

Jet-jet tempur canggih buatan Rusia itu akan menggantikan skuadron jet tempur F-5 buatan Amerika.


----------



## kaka404

faries said:


>


^_^ i wish more police vehicle look like this (camo-wise)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robin Wong

katarabhumi said:


> Of course opinion piece of an individual does not represent the whole country nor do I think whole Australians are like that, but sure there are some who think like him (writer). That's whom I refer to when I use the word "they".
> 
> 
> 
> Err.. Do you even see the word "invasion" in my post that you quoted?
> 
> In fact most Indonesians don't care much about Australia.
> 
> .


Right.. you didn't mention that, but the article was implying to say that Australian people feel worried that Indonesia might invade them and annex their island. You say that Australia perceive Indonesia as enemy which is not true either.

As a matter of fact, Australians for the most part believe they have obligations as a partner in further developing the standards of living, education, health and commerce in South East Asia, and that is reflected in their foreign relations with their regional neighbours like Indonesia.

Australia and Indonesia have good relations politically. Well as good as can be had between two nations that have very different views and very different historical backgrounds. Indonesia probably gets along better with Australia than with any of their other direct neighbours (Malaysia, PNG, Philippines, Vietnam, Singapore etc), it debatable but the Australian relationship has this strong basis.

I wouldn’t go to say they are best buddies, but they are two nations walking down the road and generally getting along. Sometimes they get a pebble in a shoe, but they are travelling together.

Its not an easy relationship, Australia getting caught spying on Indonesia, and reversing its policy on East Timor, refugees, fishing, oil and gas, live animal export. These are real tensions, that both countries have managed over long periods. Sure there were a couple of times we nearly went to war, Malaysian emergency and East Timor being two pretty critical moments. But both countries managed to get over these pretty huge issues, which if they occurred in other region would be long drawn out conflicts.

Australia has reasonable military ties with Indonesia, training officers and soldiers. There is regular high level and mid level dialog between the two nations, and areas where they collaborate to solve common problems.

Australia also find billions for Indonesia in the form of foreign aid. Indonesia is the largest recipient of Australian aid, to promote economic growth across Indonesia. In recent years Australia has continued to donate at least $500,000,000 annually to the Indonesian people. Is that really something you'd do for a nation you perceive as enemy?


----------



## faries

Jakarta today: super peace demo. Mature democration is peaceful when all people kick out the provocator.































Image credit to detikcom.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Nice video of the Indonesian Army Kostrad 10th Field Artillery Battalion Astros II MLRS live firing tests

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Penyerahan KRI Fatahillah 361 kepada TNI AL setelah menjalani MLU.

@imf






Mulus dan kinclong lagi

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## katarabhumi

Robin Wong said:


> Right.. you didn't mention that, but the article was implying to say that Australian people feel worried that Indonesia might invade them and annex their island. You say that Australia perceive Indonesia as enemy which is not true either.



I'm not the one wrote the article... It's the writer's own personal feel and fear.

When I say : They see enemy everywhere - What I meant was the writer and other Australians who think like him -Individual(s) NOT the nation. When someone in a state paranoia, he sees everybody else as threat.



Robin Wong said:


> As a matter of fact, Australians for the most part believe they have obligations as a partner in further developing the standards of living, education, health and commerce in South East Asia, and that is reflected in their foreign relations with their regional neighbours like Indonesia.
> 
> Australia and Indonesia have good relations politically. Well as good as can be had between two nations that have very different views and very different historical backgrounds. Indonesia probably gets along better with Australia than with any of their other direct neighbours (Malaysia, PNG, Philippines, Vietnam, Singapore etc), it debatable but the Australian relationship has this strong basis.
> 
> I wouldn’t go to say they are best buddies, but they are two nations walking down the road and generally getting along. Sometimes they get a pebble in a shoe, but they are travelling together.
> 
> Its not an easy relationship, Australia getting caught spying on Indonesia, and reversing its policy on East Timor, refugees, fishing, oil and gas, live animal export. These are real tensions, that both countries have managed over long periods. Sure there were a couple of times we nearly went to war, Malaysian emergency and East Timor being two pretty critical moments. But both countries managed to get over these pretty huge issues, which if they occurred in other region would be long drawn out conflicts.
> 
> Australia has reasonable military ties with Indonesia, training officers and soldiers. There is regular high level and mid level dialog between the two nations, and areas where they collaborate to solve common problems.



Agree. I also find it laughable when people talk about Indonesia and Australia are going to invade each other.

Indonesia don't even have the intention to retake Timor Leste let alone invading Australia.



Robin Wong said:


> Australia also find billions for Indonesia in the form of foreign aid. Indonesia is the largest recipient of Australian aid, to promote economic growth across Indonesia. In recent years Australia has continued to donate at least $500,000,000 annually to the Indonesian people. Is that really something you'd do for a nation you perceive as enemy?



Ahhh.. the "aid" thing again. 


.

.


----------



## patu

Talk about australian media. Yeah there are many "paranoid" perspective there. 
Back to 2013 "some paranoid had voiced a move to destabling us.

But ... The resent goverment and the mayority people there are not as them.

Yeah we are close biggest Friend ( and may be biggest foe in future) but to the present time our main consent is how to realities these military and economic forecasting in near future for the good of the whole citizens.


----------



## Robin Wong

I am not Australian.. I am Indonesian but I have lived in Australia all my life, I guess you could say I know a fair bit.

The majority of Australians know very little about Indonesia. Though, there are many middle class / 'bogans' who like to holiday frequently in Bali. Too many think of Bali, if they think at all, and might get a shock when the arrival card at Denpasar Airport says 'Indonesia'. Considering these people tend to keep going back to the same tourist strip, I wouldn't give their views on Indonesia too much weight. 

There's no doubt our leaders could do a much better job of building stronger links between our two nations, which would go a long way to improving Australian's views on Indonesia and vice versa. The best thing is to get the two nations to get along rather than form a tight military relationship (which is unlikely to last multiple leaders). Focus is on things both nations have in common, like trade. That is where they are currently heading, two countries who are interested in a diverse but profitable world, despite their many differences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

People what is going on here. What is this Governor issue ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Boeing 737-200 2x9 Surveiller
Indonesian Air Force 5th Strategic Surveillance Squadron, Hasanuddin AFB, South Sulawesi.








Credit : Yono Bima 65

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## papacita

Update from AARM 2016, we're doing pretty good

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

*Russia In Deep Negotiation With Indonesia Over Su-35 Fighter Jets Deal*






Su-35 Fighter Jet

Russia is holding intensive talks with Indonesia over possible deliveries of its Su-35 fighter jets.

"There are prospects and the talks are very intensive," Russian president’s aide in charge of defense and technology cooperation, Vladimir Kozhin said Thursday. However, Kozhin did not detail about the deadlines for the contract to be signed, Tass reported Thursday.

Russia has been pushing hard to sell its Su-35 fighter jet to Indonesia. "Indonesia is keen in purchasing “nine or ten” Su-35S fighter jets," an Indonesian defense official said in a phone interview with Reuters last month. However, “We are still negotiating,” he added.

The Indonesian air force needs the Super Flanker fighter jet for replacing its outdated American built F-5 fighters but the country’s political leadership is unable to act quickly because the US is promoting in with its F-16 and F-18 jets. Indonesia operates both American F-16s and Russian made Flankers about five Su-27s and 11 Su-30s.

“Indonesia’s turn toward Russian fighters stemmed partly from necessity,” Defense Industry Daily (DID) explains. Its 12 remaining F-16A/Bs and 16 remaining F-5E/F fighters experienced severe maintenance problems in the wake of a US ban.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/17...sia_Over_Su_35_Fighter_Jets_Deal#.WEFweeZ95PY

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NoFolks

Zarvan said:


> People what is going on here. What is this Governor issue ?


That was a peaceful demonstration to support people's love for the holy Qur'an. The peacefulness was appreciated by the president him self. Sadly some mainstream TV brainwashed victims know only the bad side of the arranger which is FPI (Islamic Defender Front) and wishing them to be banned regarles of tons and years of good support for Indonesia unexposed by mostly bias medias

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

papacita said:


> Update from AARM 2016, we're doing pretty good



Slanjutnya apdet di tret ini saja :

https://defence.pk/threads/tni-ftw-...-at-shooting-competition-in-australia.377536/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NoFolks

katarabhumi said:


> Slanjutnya apdet di tret ini saja :
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/tni-ftw-...-at-shooting-competition-in-australia.377536/


Wish TNI Will repeat same or better performances from earlier tournament


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KRI Nala 363














@IMF

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

according to Commando magz 71 years Brimob, Brimob HQ will acquire more Sig Sauer 516 MCX in large number to replace most of their old but good AK101/102 and the Ak's will be redistributed to Brimobda. 










bonus pics

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

credit to ori uploader surely
interesting, Brimob surely testing out G36 before placing their order to SIG 516







RPD, Good ol friends for Menpor





her smile

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

*Indonesia edges closer towards acquisition of Mi-26 helicopters from Russia*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
01 December 2016

A delegation from the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) has concluded a visit to Russia during which a discussion to acquire Mi-26 helicopters for the Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Darat: TNI-AD) was held.

The matter was disclosed to _IHS Jane's_ on 1 December by sources from within the MoD, and corroborated with matching accounts from an official at state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI).

Among matters that were discussed during the visit were defence offsets, technology transfer arrangements, and how local Indonesian companies could benefit from the acquisition should it proceeds.

_IHS Jane's_ understands that PTDI is being proposed as a maintenance, repair, and overhaul (MRO) facility for the Mi-26 platform, should the acquisition be approved by the Indonesian government.

http://www.janes.com/article/65893/...-acquisition-of-mi-26-helicopters-from-russia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

courtesy to ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

PINDAD SPR-2

#yonif711 

@IMF

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

BVP2 IFV used by Indonesian Marines Corps

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

Tadi pagi jam 7.40 menuju bogor, siang katanya lewat lagi dari arah bogor ke jakarta. Anyone know about these?




Spoiler: UN-Chopper


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

MarveL said:


> Tadi pagi jam 7.40 menuju bogor, siang katanya lewat lagi dari arah bogor ke jakarta. Anyone know about these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: UN-Chopper


Two of the Army aviation Mi-17 just come back from UN deployment in Mali, most probably the UN painting still not removed. Maybe its them.

@MarveL 
Yup its confirmed, this is 4 of them all Mi-17, two painted UN just back from Mali.
Just being uploaded today and iI screen shot it from video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mengkom

anas_nurhafidz said:


> PINDAD SPR-2
> 
> #yonif711
> 
> @IMF
> 
> View attachment 357381
> View attachment 357382


Umm..in the first picture, i'm pretty sure the magazine is inserted backward 
Pindad should tweak the design to make it more foolproof


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

mengkom said:


> Umm..in the first picture, i'm pretty sure the magazine is inserted backward
> Pindad should tweak the design to make it more foolproof


Pindad should try to make it lighter --the SPR-2 is 19kg


----------



## Nike

one of Police skytruck crashed today


----------



## Nusantara

Zarvan said:


> People what is going on here. What is this Governor issue ?


here http://www.vice.com/en_id/read/what-we-know-about-indonesias-treason-arrests
Vice summarize the current situation as well as the background story, for me the governor issue is just stepping stone, "their" main goal is to destabilize Jokowi's government and eventually dethrone him.

Their = actor(s) behind the rally, they use muslim mass using religion


sorry for out topic


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Navy Kopaska RHIB armed with Profense gatling gun

credit : Irsando

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*STK 155mm FH-88 Gun Howitzer for Indonesia*

26 Januari 2000

Ordnance Development and Engineering of Singapore (ODE), a company of Chartered Industries of Singapore, developed a 155 mm gun-howitzer with a 39 calibre barrel known as the FH-88. Early in 2000 the company became part of Singapore Technologies Kinetics. There were five prototypes produced over a period of four years beginning in 1983. These were followed by a pre-production batch of six 155 mm FH-88 gun-howitzers that incorporated a number of improvements as a result of trials with the prototype weapons. 

First production FH-88s were completed in 1987, with the weapon becoming operational with the Singapore Army the following year. It is believed that a total of 52 systems were built for the Singapore Army. These replaced Israeli older Soltam Systems 155 mm M71S (with the S standing for Singapore, as they have been modified) systems which have been placed in reserve.


FH-88 of the Indonesia Army (photo : Sthirayudha2)
Indonesia took delivery of five 155 mm FH-88 systems in 1997. It is understood that these were brand new weapons. The 155 mm/39 calibre FH-88 has been followed in production by the Singapore Technologies Kinetics 155 mm/52 calibre FH2000 which is covered in a separate entry. The more recent FH-2000 artillery system uses some components of the FH-88 including the sighting system, APU and the complete family of 155 mm ammunition. More recently Singapore Technologies Kinetics has developed the new 155 mm/39 calibre Pegasus Light Weight Howitzer (LWH) which is already in service with the Singapore Armed Forces (SAF).

Sumber : Jane’s

love to see old news again....

*Indonesia Navy Has New Aircraft And New Hierarchy*

1 Oktober 1997

The Nomad aircraft, purchased from the Australian Army, were formally turned over to the armed forces by Indonesian Minister of Defence and Security General (retired) Edy Sudradjat, then from Armed Forces Commander-in-Chief General Feisal Tanjung to the navy.

The 8 August ceremony took place at Juanda Navy Base, Surabaya, where many of the Nomads will be based. The turnover ceremony also included 16 shipping containers of spare parts included in the purchase.

The Indonesian Navy has flown Nomads since 1975, and had 16 active Nomads in the fleet prior to these latest acquisitions. 




N-22 Nomad (photo : Airliners)
The new acquisitions, 14 N-22 and six N-24 model, represent the largest-ever aircraft acquisition for the navy. The Navy Chief of Staff Admiral Arief Kushariadi, himself a pilot, flew one of the Nomads from Bali to Surabaya, the last leg of the flight from Australia.




N-24 Nomad (photo : Indoflyer)

Although the Nomad has been around for a long time, Indonesia finds the aircraft ideal for maritime patrol and surveillance missions. Its range of over 1,000 km makes it ideal to cover Indonesia's vast territorial waters, which stretch more than 4,800 km from east to west. Surabaya is located about mid-way in Indonesia's east-west spread.

General Sudradjat spoke of the need to increase protection of Indonesia's territorial waters and the rich maritime resources they contain. Referring to the many international sea lanes passing through Indonesia, he said, ''Guaranteed stability and security at sea is vital to the free market era of the 21st century, which has actually already begun.


Sumber : Jane’s

*Indonesian Vehicle Order*

10 Juli 1996



Panhard VBL of the Indonesia Armed Forces (photo : Kaskus Militer)


Indonesia has ordered 18 Panhard VBL Vehicule Blinde Legere amphibious scout cars for delivery next year. There is a requirement for 46 additional vehicles. Indonesia also has a requirement for up to 150 6 x 6 or 8 x 8 APCs with various weapons.


(Jane's)

*Indonesia Upgrades With Scorpion's*

11 Maret 1995

Indonesia has confirmed plans to purchase at least 50, and perhaps up to 90, Alvis Scorpion 90 light tanks and Stormer APCs from the UK at an undisclosed cost, writes John Haseman. Initial deliveries are due in October. The deal further includes a number of support vehicles, tank recovery vehicles, personnel training and spares (Jane's Defence Weekly 22 October 1994).




Alvis Scorpion : light tank (photo : Kaskus Militer)

The newly built Scorpions represent the first armoured vehicles to be acquired for the Indonesian Army since buying French-made AMX-13 light tanks from the Netherlands in the 1970s. The current inventory includes 125 AMX-13s and 30 Russian PT-76 light amphibious tanks, although many of both types are non-operational due to age. The acquisition appears to be part of the army's upgrading and modernization programme, with the new tanks likely to replace the AMX-13s in several phases.



Alvis Stormer : armoured personnel carrier (photo : Indoforce)

The diesel-engined Scorpion 90, which is the primary export variant, carries a 90 mm Cockerill Mk III gun. Its combat weight of just over8700 kg is about half that of the AMX-13 and makes it appropriate for Indonesia's road and bridge system, as well as its cross-country terrain.

Announcement of the Scorpion deal came soon after reports that Indonesia was considering purchasing up to 100 excess Leopard 1 MBTs from Germany. These are likely to be available at a bargain price, but the Leopard's combat weight at over six times that of the Scorpion, as well as its age, may have influenced the decision.

(Janes)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia To Acquire One-Third Of Navy Of Former East Germany*

5 Februari 1993

Indonesia will buy nearly a third of the former East German Navy, in a move that will improve its defenses but not disturb the military balance in the region.

A spokesman for the Indonesian armed forces in Jakarta said Thursday that his country would acquire 39 East German frigates, landing ships and minesweepers from Germany as well as three new submarines that Germany is building on order.


16 ex-Parchim class antisubmarine corvette (photo : Kaskus Militer)


The vessels will improve Indonesian security in the face of a buildup of Chinese forces in the South China Sea. For Bonn, the sale is a way of getting rid of surplus arms while cementing good relations and securing business contracts with the fourth-most-populous nation.

The transaction is the latest purchase - either concluded or contemplated - by Asian countries seeking cut-rate arms now in plentiful supply from countries of the former Soviet bloc.


14 ex-Condor class landing ship tank ship (photo : Kaskus Militer)

Reports of the transaction prompted immediate criticism in Germany from the Social Democratic Party, the main opposition group. Norbert Gansel, party spokesman on security affairs, attacked what he called Chancellor Helmut Kohl's "profligate weapons policy" and said that Indonesia should not get any military encouragement because of its East Timor policy.


9 ex-Frosch class minesweeper ship (photo : Militer Kaskus)

Indonesia invaded East Timor, a Portuguese colony, in 1975 and annexed it the following year. The United Nations has not recognized the takeover of the territory, which is under tight military control.

Western diplomats said the sale also touches on controversy because it raises questions about German arms export laws, which forbid delivery of weapons outside the North Atlantic Treaty Organization if the purchasing country is in a "region of tension."

Only last week, the Federal Security Council, a panel of senior ministers headed by Mr. Kohl, blocked Taiwan from buying 20 German submarines and frigates valued at $7.5 billion because of tension between the island and China.

Government sources in Bonn said that the council approved the sale to Indonesia because it is a member of the pro-Western Association of South East Asian Nations, which enjoys similar status to NATO under Germany's arms control laws, Agence France-Presse reported.

The sale price was not disclosed,but Andrew Mack, professor of international relations at the Australian National University in Canberra, said he was sure that Indonesia was acquiring the East German ships at "absolute bargain prices."

He added, "They will get a relatively large navy for a relatively small number of dollars."

Bonn inherited an arsenal of Soviet-bloc ships, aircraft, guns and munitions when East Germany was united with the West in October 1990. Similarly, the collapse of communism in the Soviet Union and Eastern Europe created an enormous pool of surplus weapons.

A number of countries in Asia, including China, India and Malaysia, are looking to Russia as a major supplier of low-cost arms. South Korea, the Philippines, Taiwan and Indonesia also have shown some interest in Russian weapons. Pakistan is negotiating the purchase of 320 T-72 tanks from Poland.

Desmond Ball, an analyst at the Strategic and Defense Studies Center at the Australian National University in Canberra, said that whereas Cold War politics and alliance relationships once meant that the United States was the major arms supplier to the nonsocialist states, "cost is now a more critical variable than politics" for a number of countries in Asia.

Malaysia is reported to be close to a decision to buy 24 to 30 MiG-29 fighter aircraft and 6 Hind helicopter gunships from Russia in a deal valued at more than $500 million.

In an attempt to dissuade the Malaysians, teams from McDonnell Douglas Corp. and General Dynamics Corp. were in Kuala Lumpur on Thursday for talks with Defense Minister Najib Razak. McDonnell Douglas is trying to sell its F/A-18 multirole fighters, while General Dynamics was promoting its F-16 fighters.

The Malaysian defense minister said recently that Russia had offered to supply its most sophisticated aircraft, engines, avionics and missiles at substantially cheaper prices than those of their Western counterparts.

Derek da Cunha, a fellow at the Institute of Southeast Asian Studies in Singapore, said that some of these weapons were "very good value" and could fulfill the military roles required by Asian nations. He said that Asian interest in former Soviet bloc weapons was forcing Western arms suppliers to become more competitive.

Asia is one of the few growth areas in the world for military exports.


Sumber : IHT

*Lewat Imbal Beli TNI AU Ingin 48 Pesawat Sukhoi*

23 April 2003



Sukhoi Su-27 dan Su-30 Flanker (photo : AusAirPower)

Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Endriartono Sutarto mengungkapkan keinginan TNI AU memiliki 48 pesawat tempur Sukhoi, guna menjaga keamanan dan kedaulatan Tanah Air.

"Idealnya, kita memiliki 4 skuadron, atau 48 pesawat Sukhoi. Diharapkan jumlah itu bisa dicapai dalam kurun waktu empat sampai lima tahun mendatang," katanya kepada pers di Moskow, Selasa malam waktu setempat atau Rabu dinihari WIB.

Ia mengatakan, TNI AU telah memutuskan untuk membeli dua Sukhoi 27 dan dua Sukhoi 30, serta dua helikopter serang M1-35. Nilai kontrak pembelian peralatan itu mencapai 197 juta dolar AS. Dari jumlah itu, 12,5 persen di antaranya harus dibayar tunai. Sisanya akan dibayar melalui progam imbal beli.

Bank Bukopin telah ditunjuk untuk menyiapkan dana 21 juta dolar AS sebagai dana talangan bagi pembayaran 12,5 persen dai nilai kontrak itu. Ia mengatakan, keempaat pesawat Sukhoi itu pada dasarnya tidak mempunyai arti apa-apa dalam sistem pertahanan udara milik TNI AU.

Ketika ditanya wartawan tentang kekhawatiran akan munculnya sikap negatif dari negara-negara Barat, terutama AS akibat pembelian Sukhoi itu, ia menyebutkan bisa memahami perasaan itu.

"Saya bisa memahami tentang munculnya kekhawatiran terhadap sikap negatif negara-negara Barat," katanya, didampingi Menperindag Rini Soewandi.

Namun ia menambahkan, karena keterbatasan anggaran, di tengah kebutuhan mendesak terhadap pesawat itu, pembelian Sukhoi dan M1-35 melalui program imbal beli dari Rusia tidak bisa dielakkan.

Sementara itu, Pangkoops II TNI AU Marsda Teddy Sumarno yang mendampingi Panglima TNI dalam kesempatan itu mengatakan, pesawat itu diharapkan sudah tiba di Tanah Air, September 2003.

Pesawat itu diharapkan sudah bisa ditampilkan kepada masyarakat pada perayaan HUT TNI 5 Oktober mendatang.

Teddy mengatakan sekitar Juni, sejumlah pilot dan tenaga teknis akan dikirim ke Rusia untuk mempelajari operasional Sukhoi dan M1-35 itu.

Ia menyebutkan pesawat Sukhoi generasi ke lima itu mempunyai kemampuan sangat andal, mampu membawa beban peluru kendali seberat 8 ton.

*Tahun 2002*

Sementara itu, menurut Menperindag Rini Soewandi, pembelian Sukhoi dan helikopter sudah dipersiapkan sejak September 2002, saat ia mengunjungi Moskow. Indonesia telah menawarkan 31 komoditi bagi program imbal beli itu.

Rusia sampai sekarang telah menyetujui untuk membeli 11 komoditi, seperti karet, minyak sawit, teh, kopi, coklat, tekstil, serta bauksit.

Rini mengatakan, perjanjian jual beli itu seharusnya ditandatangani Selasa malam waktu Rusia, namun karena naskah kontrak itu harus diperiksa lagi oleh para ahli hukum, maka baru bisa ditandatangani Rabu.

Pemerintah telah menunjuk Bulog untuk mewakili Indonesia dalam penandatanganan kontrak itu karena Rusia akan diwakili oleh sebuah BUMN- nya.

Bank Bukopin ditunjuk sebagai penyedia dana talangan, karena bank itu sudah keluar dari program rekapitalisasi.

Ia mengatakan, program imbal beli itu dilanjutkan Indonesia, karena neraca perdagangannya dengan Rusia baru mencapai 200 juta dolar AS per tahun, padahal potensinya jauh lebih besar dari itu.

Sebelum membeli Sukhoi dan M1-35, Mabes TNI telah membeli empat helikopter M1-17 untuk TNI AD yang mampu mengangkut 30 prajurit, belasan M1-2 untuk TNI AL, serta sejumlah panser amfibi untuk Korps Marinir. [Tma, Ant]

(Gatra)

*PT PAL Selesaikan Kontrak dengan Dephan*

7 April 2003


KRI Layang (805) salah satu dari kapal FPB-57 Nav V (photo : Kaskus Militer)

PT PAL Indonesia telah menyelesaikan kapal patroli cepat FPB 57 Nav V KRI Lemadang (806) pesanan Departemen Pertahanan (Dephan). Kapal yang akan digunakan untuk memperkuat jajaran TNI AL tersebut akan diserahkan kepada Dephan hari Senin (7/4) ini.

Direktur Utama (Dirut) PT PAL Adwin H Suryohadiprojo, pekan lalu menjelaskan, dengan selesainya KRI Lemadang tersebut, maka seluruh kontrak kapal sejenis yang dipesan TNI AL telah dikerjakan oleh PT PAL. Dalam kontrak yang dibuat sejak tahun 1994, TNI AL total memesan 12 kapal FPB 57, dan empat di antaranya dibuat dengan versi Nav V.

Sebelum KRI Lemadang, PT PAL Indonesia telah menyerahkan KRI Todak, KRI HIU, dan KRI Layang. Keempatnya merupakan kapal patroli cepat (Fast Patrol Boat/FPB) Nav V yang memiliki kecepatan 29 knot.

KRI Lemadang yang memiliki jarak tempuh maksimum 5.600 mil nautikal ini berukuran panjang 58,10 meter, lebar 7,62 meter, dan tinggi geladak 4,7 meter. "Adapun persenjataan yang terintegrasi dalam kapal antara lain meriam Bofors 57 milimeter (mm) dan 40 mm, serta radar penjelajah dan sensor optronik," kata Adwin.

Sejak awal pemesanan, banyak kendala yang dihadapi dalam proses pembuatan kapal untuk TNI AL. Hambatan itu antara lain dikenakannya embargo terhadap PT PAL dan pembayaran dari pemesan yang tak kunjung lunas.

"Lepas dari segala permasalahan itu, kami baru dapat mulai membangun kapal sesuai kontrak itu secara efektif sejak 20 bulan lalu. Sebenarnya sampai saat ini juga masih banyak ganjalan sih, tetapi kami komit untuk menuntaskan kontrak dengan Dephan, khususnya TNI AL ini," ujar Adwin.

Kapal FPB 57 Nav V, jelas Adwin, memiliki keunggulan dibanding pendahulunya, yakni FPb 57 Nav I-IV. Kapal versi Nav V dilengkapi sistem kendali persenjataan (fire control system), dirancang mampu menyusup ke daerah lawan secara diam-diam dengan radar yang diproduksi khusus, dan memiliki kecepatan lebih tinggi karena konstruksi bangunan atas dibuat lebih ringan.

Menurut Adwin, di bidang kapal perang, PT PAL telah mengimplementasikan penguasaan teknologi rancang bangun dan produksi dalam bentuk pembuatan kapal patroli cepat. Selain menggarap FPB 57 untuk TNI AL, PT PAL juga telah membangun kapal FPB 28 untuk Direktorat Jenderal (Ditjen) Bea dan Cukai serta Polri.

Sementara di bidang kapal komersial, pengembangan teknologi perkapalan telah dilakukan dengan membangun kapal tanker dengan bobot mati 17.500 ton, kapal kontainer dengan kapasitas 1.600 dan 400 TEUs (twenty feet equivalen units), dan berbagai jenis kapal penumpang.

"Kami juga sudah melakukan ekspansi ke pasar ekspor dengan membuat kapal dry cargo vessel berbobot mati 18.500 ton," tambah Adwin. (RMA)

(Kompas)

*TNI AL Beli 4 Korvet Belanda Sepakati Harga Rp 5,78 Triliun*

2 Desember 2003


Korvet kelas Sigma - TNI-AL akan membeli kapal jenis ini sebanyak 4 buah (photo : Renk)


Rencana TNI AL membeli kapal korvet Belanda segera terwujud. TNI AL, kini tinggal meneken perjanjian transaksi pembelian, setelah negosiasi harga korvet memasuki tahap akhir.
Menurut KSAL Laksamana Bernard Kent Sondakh, TNI AL dan Belanda sepakat, harga empat korvet itu, senilai USD 680 juta (sekitar Rp 5,78 triliun).

Satu kapal korvet lengkap dengan peluru kendali, masing-masing seharga USD 170 juta (sekitar Rp 1,44 triliun). ''Harga sudah disepakati dan tinggal membuah kontrak. Namun, masih ada beberapa hal yang perlu dibicarakan,'' kata KSAL Laksamana Bernard Kent usai acara serah terima jabatan Pangarmabar (Panglima Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat) dari Laksda Mualimin Santoso kepada Laksma Y. Didi Heru Purnomo di Markas Komando Armabar di Jalan Gunung Sahari, Jakarta, kemarin.

Bernard mengungkapkan, TNI AL memesan empat buah kapal jenis korvet. Dari keempat korvet itu, dua buah dibuat di Belanda dan dua buah lagi di PT PAL Surabaya. Pembayaranya, akan dilakukan melalui tiga tahap selama tiga tahun. Pada tahap pertama, Indonesia harus membayar USD 50 juta. "Anggaranya telah kita minta ke pemerintah, dan dananya sudah turun,'' ujarnya.

Lantas kapan korvet-korvet tersebut akan didatangkan ke Indonesia? Menurut mantan Pangarmatim itu, kapal korvet tersebut, paling cepat akan datang pada akhir 2005. Sebab, pembuatan sebuah kapal, paling tidak memerlukan waktu selama delapan belas bulan. ''Ya paling cepat, akhir 2005,'' ujarnya.

Mengenai protes parlemen Belanda atas pembelian empat korvet itu, Bernard minta agar mereka tak melakukanya lagi. Sebaliknya, jika mereka khawatir terhadap penggunaan korvet tersebut, sebaiknya mereka tak melakukan penawaran penjualan. "Kalau takut, nggak usah dijual. Suruh simpan di dapurnya dia. Itu kalau takut jual,'' tandasnya kesal.

Diketahui, usai tercapainya kesepakatan penjualan korvet Belanda ke Indonesia itu, langsung memunculkan reaksi keras dari parlemen negeri Bunga Tulip itu. Mereka khawatir, korvet-korvet yang dibeli TNI AL itu, akan dipergunakan untuk operasi militer di Nanggroe Aceh Darussalama (NAD)

Terang saja, protes parlemen Belanda itu tak bisa diterima Indonesia. Bernard mengingatkan, agar Belanda tak ikut campur lagi atas barang yang telah mereka jual. Mereka tak selayaknya ikut mengatur penggunaan korvet oleh suatu negara yang berdaulat. "Itu kan uangnya saya. Bukan neneknya dia,'' tandas perwira tinggi kelahiran Sulawesi Utara itu.

Sementara itu, mengenai rencana penggabungan Koarmabar dengan Koarmatim, tampaknya belum bisa dilakukan pada Hari Samudera 5 Desember 2003. Menurut Bernard, rencana penggabungan itu, masih memerlukan koordinasi dengan Departemen Pertahanan (Dephan). ''Masalah ini, masih perlu dikordinasikan dengan departemen pertahanan,'' kilahnya.

Sekadar diketahui, TNI AL semula berencana menggabungkan Koarmabar dan Koarmatim pada Hari Samudera 5 Desember 2003. Penggabungan itu, bertujuan untuk efisiensi dan efektivitas operasional TNI AL dalam melakukan tugasnya menjaga kedaulatan wilayah perairan Indonesia.

Menurut Bernard, sebenarnya TNI AL telah siap melakukan penggabungan kedua armada tersebut. Panglima TNI pun, memiliki kewenangan untuk membentuk komando-komando TNI. Hanya saja, masih terganjal prosedur mekanisme pembentukannya. "Karena harus menyampaikan rencana strategis, maka Dephan perlu diajak bicara,'' tandasnya.

Ditambahkan dia, penggabungan Koarmabar dengan Koarmatim tak bisa diputuskan Mabes TNI sendiri. Bagaimanapun juga, harus dibicarakan terlebih dahulu dengan Dephan. ''Mudah-mudahan, kami berharap, tahun depan segera terealisasi,'' ujarnya.

Kapan koordinasi dengan Dephan akan dilakukan? Bernard masih belum bisa memastikan. ''Kami masih menunggu kedatangan Menhan,''tandasnya.

*Kirim Tim*

Tergulingnya panser TNI yang menyebabkan kematian kamerawan Indosiar Ari Wailan Orah (Awo) masih menyisakan teka-teki. Pusat Polisi Militer (Puspom) masih akan menyelidiki penyebab tergulingnya panser itu, secara lebih mendalam lagi. ''Kami akan memberangkan tim untuk menindaklanjuti hasil penyelidikan tim investigasi Kodam Iskandar Muda, minggu ini,'' kata Danpuspom Mayjen Sulaiman AB usai mengikuti upacara serah terima panglima komando Armabar di Markas Koarmabar TNI AL kemarin.

Tim Puspom yang akan diberangkatkan ke Aceh itu,menurut Sulaiman, untuk menyelidiki kemungkinan terjadinya kesalahan manusia (human error) dalam peristiwa tersebut. Tim tersebut, akan memastikan apakah kecelakaan panser yang masuk ke jurang itu, benar-benar karena rem blong atau as roda patah. Artinya, memang bukan diakibatkan kesalahan manusia. ''Kalau bukan human error, berarti bukan kesalahan prajurit,'' ujarnya.

Sulaiman sendiri memastikan, kemungkinan terjadinya human error dalam peristiwa tersebut, sangat kecil. Dari hasil pengecekan dan pemeriksaan di tempat kejadian perkara serta pemeriksaan saksi-saksi, tak ada indikasi yang mengarah kepada human error. Selain itu, panser buatan tahun 1995 tersebut telah menjalani pemeriksaan laik jalan, sebelum diberangkatkan. ''Makanya, kemungkinan human error kecil sekali,'' tandasnya.

Tim Puspom itu akan bekerja berapa lama? Sulaiman mengaku tak bisa memberikan batasan waktu tertentu. ''Kami hanya berharap, bisa mendapatkan hasil secepatnya,'' tandasnya.(nur)

(Radar Sulteng)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patu

madokafc said:


> *Indonesia To Acquire One-Third Of Navy Of Former East Germany*
> 
> 5 Februari 1993
> 
> Indonesia will buy nearly a third of the former East German Navy, in a move that will improve its defenses but not disturb the military balance in the region.
> 
> A spokesman for the Indonesian armed forces in Jakarta said Thursday that his country would acquire 39 East German frigates, landing ships and minesweepers from Germany as well as three new submarines that Germany is building on order.
> 
> 
> 16 ex-Parchim class antisubmarine corvette (photo : Kaskus Militer)
> 
> 
> The vessels will improve Indonesian security in the face of a buildup of Chinese forces in the South China Sea. For Bonn, the sale is a way of getting rid of surplus arms while cementing good relations and securing business contracts with the fourth-most-populous nation.
> 
> The transaction is the latest purchase - either concluded or contemplated - by Asian countries seeking cut-rate arms now in plentiful supply from countries of the former Soviet bloc.
> 
> 
> 14 ex-Condor class landing ship tank ship (photo : Kaskus Militer)
> 
> Reports of the transaction prompted immediate criticism in Germany from the Social Democratic Party, the main opposition group. Norbert Gansel, party spokesman on security affairs, attacked what he called Chancellor Helmut Kohl's "profligate weapons policy" and said that Indonesia should not get any military encouragement because of its East Timor policy.
> 
> 
> 9 ex-Frosch class minesweeper ship (photo : Militer Kaskus)
> 
> Indonesia invaded East Timor, a Portuguese colony, in 1975 and annexed it the following year. The United Nations has not recognized the takeover of the territory, which is under tight military control.
> 
> Western diplomats said the sale also touches on controversy because it raises questions about German arms export laws, which forbid delivery of weapons outside the North Atlantic Treaty Organization if the purchasing country is in a "region of tension."
> 
> Only last week, the Federal Security Council, a panel of senior ministers headed by Mr. Kohl, blocked Taiwan from buying 20 German submarines and frigates valued at $7.5 billion because of tension between the island and China.
> 
> Government sources in Bonn said that the council approved the sale to Indonesia because it is a member of the pro-Western Association of South East Asian Nations, which enjoys similar status to NATO under Germany's arms control laws, Agence France-Presse reported.
> 
> The sale price was not disclosed,but Andrew Mack, professor of international relations at the Australian National University in Canberra, said he was sure that Indonesia was acquiring the East German ships at "absolute bargain prices."
> 
> He added, "They will get a relatively large navy for a relatively small number of dollars."
> 
> Bonn inherited an arsenal of Soviet-bloc ships, aircraft, guns and munitions when East Germany was united with the West in October 1990. Similarly, the collapse of communism in the Soviet Union and Eastern Europe created an enormous pool of surplus weapons.
> 
> A number of countries in Asia, including China, India and Malaysia, are looking to Russia as a major supplier of low-cost arms. South Korea, the Philippines, Taiwan and Indonesia also have shown some interest in Russian weapons. Pakistan is negotiating the purchase of 320 T-72 tanks from Poland.
> 
> Desmond Ball, an analyst at the Strategic and Defense Studies Center at the Australian National University in Canberra, said that whereas Cold War politics and alliance relationships once meant that the United States was the major arms supplier to the nonsocialist states, "cost is now a more critical variable than politics" for a number of countries in Asia.
> 
> Malaysia is reported to be close to a decision to buy 24 to 30 MiG-29 fighter aircraft and 6 Hind helicopter gunships from Russia in a deal valued at more than $500 million.
> 
> In an attempt to dissuade the Malaysians, teams from McDonnell Douglas Corp. and General Dynamics Corp. were in Kuala Lumpur on Thursday for talks with Defense Minister Najib Razak. McDonnell Douglas is trying to sell its F/A-18 multirole fighters, while General Dynamics was promoting its F-16 fighters.
> 
> The Malaysian defense minister said recently that Russia had offered to supply its most sophisticated aircraft, engines, avionics and missiles at substantially cheaper prices than those of their Western counterparts.
> 
> Derek da Cunha, a fellow at the Institute of Southeast Asian Studies in Singapore, said that some of these weapons were "very good value" and could fulfill the military roles required by Asian nations. He said that Asian interest in former Soviet bloc weapons was forcing Western arms suppliers to become more competitive.
> 
> Asia is one of the few growth areas in the world for military exports.
> 
> 
> Sumber : IHT
> 
> *Lewat Imbal Beli TNI AU Ingin 48 Pesawat Sukhoi*
> 
> 23 April 2003
> 
> 
> 
> Sukhoi Su-27 dan Su-30 Flanker (photo : AusAirPower)
> 
> Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Endriartono Sutarto mengungkapkan keinginan TNI AU memiliki 48 pesawat tempur Sukhoi, guna menjaga keamanan dan kedaulatan Tanah Air.
> 
> "Idealnya, kita memiliki 4 skuadron, atau 48 pesawat Sukhoi. Diharapkan jumlah itu bisa dicapai dalam kurun waktu empat sampai lima tahun mendatang," katanya kepada pers di Moskow, Selasa malam waktu setempat atau Rabu dinihari WIB.
> 
> Ia mengatakan, TNI AU telah memutuskan untuk membeli dua Sukhoi 27 dan dua Sukhoi 30, serta dua helikopter serang M1-35. Nilai kontrak pembelian peralatan itu mencapai 197 juta dolar AS. Dari jumlah itu, 12,5 persen di antaranya harus dibayar tunai. Sisanya akan dibayar melalui progam imbal beli.
> 
> Bank Bukopin telah ditunjuk untuk menyiapkan dana 21 juta dolar AS sebagai dana talangan bagi pembayaran 12,5 persen dai nilai kontrak itu. Ia mengatakan, keempaat pesawat Sukhoi itu pada dasarnya tidak mempunyai arti apa-apa dalam sistem pertahanan udara milik TNI AU.
> 
> Ketika ditanya wartawan tentang kekhawatiran akan munculnya sikap negatif dari negara-negara Barat, terutama AS akibat pembelian Sukhoi itu, ia menyebutkan bisa memahami perasaan itu.
> 
> "Saya bisa memahami tentang munculnya kekhawatiran terhadap sikap negatif negara-negara Barat," katanya, didampingi Menperindag Rini Soewandi.
> 
> Namun ia menambahkan, karena keterbatasan anggaran, di tengah kebutuhan mendesak terhadap pesawat itu, pembelian Sukhoi dan M1-35 melalui program imbal beli dari Rusia tidak bisa dielakkan.
> 
> Sementara itu, Pangkoops II TNI AU Marsda Teddy Sumarno yang mendampingi Panglima TNI dalam kesempatan itu mengatakan, pesawat itu diharapkan sudah tiba di Tanah Air, September 2003.
> 
> Pesawat itu diharapkan sudah bisa ditampilkan kepada masyarakat pada perayaan HUT TNI 5 Oktober mendatang.
> 
> Teddy mengatakan sekitar Juni, sejumlah pilot dan tenaga teknis akan dikirim ke Rusia untuk mempelajari operasional Sukhoi dan M1-35 itu.
> 
> Ia menyebutkan pesawat Sukhoi generasi ke lima itu mempunyai kemampuan sangat andal, mampu membawa beban peluru kendali seberat 8 ton.
> 
> *Tahun 2002*
> 
> Sementara itu, menurut Menperindag Rini Soewandi, pembelian Sukhoi dan helikopter sudah dipersiapkan sejak September 2002, saat ia mengunjungi Moskow. Indonesia telah menawarkan 31 komoditi bagi program imbal beli itu.
> 
> Rusia sampai sekarang telah menyetujui untuk membeli 11 komoditi, seperti karet, minyak sawit, teh, kopi, coklat, tekstil, serta bauksit.
> 
> Rini mengatakan, perjanjian jual beli itu seharusnya ditandatangani Selasa malam waktu Rusia, namun karena naskah kontrak itu harus diperiksa lagi oleh para ahli hukum, maka baru bisa ditandatangani Rabu.
> 
> Pemerintah telah menunjuk Bulog untuk mewakili Indonesia dalam penandatanganan kontrak itu karena Rusia akan diwakili oleh sebuah BUMN- nya.
> 
> Bank Bukopin ditunjuk sebagai penyedia dana talangan, karena bank itu sudah keluar dari program rekapitalisasi.
> 
> Ia mengatakan, program imbal beli itu dilanjutkan Indonesia, karena neraca perdagangannya dengan Rusia baru mencapai 200 juta dolar AS per tahun, padahal potensinya jauh lebih besar dari itu.
> 
> Sebelum membeli Sukhoi dan M1-35, Mabes TNI telah membeli empat helikopter M1-17 untuk TNI AD yang mampu mengangkut 30 prajurit, belasan M1-2 untuk TNI AL, serta sejumlah panser amfibi untuk Korps Marinir. [Tma, Ant]
> 
> (Gatra)
> 
> *PT PAL Selesaikan Kontrak dengan Dephan*
> 
> 7 April 2003
> 
> 
> KRI Layang (805) salah satu dari kapal FPB-57 Nav V (photo : Kaskus Militer)
> 
> PT PAL Indonesia telah menyelesaikan kapal patroli cepat FPB 57 Nav V KRI Lemadang (806) pesanan Departemen Pertahanan (Dephan). Kapal yang akan digunakan untuk memperkuat jajaran TNI AL tersebut akan diserahkan kepada Dephan hari Senin (7/4) ini.
> 
> Direktur Utama (Dirut) PT PAL Adwin H Suryohadiprojo, pekan lalu menjelaskan, dengan selesainya KRI Lemadang tersebut, maka seluruh kontrak kapal sejenis yang dipesan TNI AL telah dikerjakan oleh PT PAL. Dalam kontrak yang dibuat sejak tahun 1994, TNI AL total memesan 12 kapal FPB 57, dan empat di antaranya dibuat dengan versi Nav V.
> 
> Sebelum KRI Lemadang, PT PAL Indonesia telah menyerahkan KRI Todak, KRI HIU, dan KRI Layang. Keempatnya merupakan kapal patroli cepat (Fast Patrol Boat/FPB) Nav V yang memiliki kecepatan 29 knot.
> 
> KRI Lemadang yang memiliki jarak tempuh maksimum 5.600 mil nautikal ini berukuran panjang 58,10 meter, lebar 7,62 meter, dan tinggi geladak 4,7 meter. "Adapun persenjataan yang terintegrasi dalam kapal antara lain meriam Bofors 57 milimeter (mm) dan 40 mm, serta radar penjelajah dan sensor optronik," kata Adwin.
> 
> Sejak awal pemesanan, banyak kendala yang dihadapi dalam proses pembuatan kapal untuk TNI AL. Hambatan itu antara lain dikenakannya embargo terhadap PT PAL dan pembayaran dari pemesan yang tak kunjung lunas.
> 
> "Lepas dari segala permasalahan itu, kami baru dapat mulai membangun kapal sesuai kontrak itu secara efektif sejak 20 bulan lalu. Sebenarnya sampai saat ini juga masih banyak ganjalan sih, tetapi kami komit untuk menuntaskan kontrak dengan Dephan, khususnya TNI AL ini," ujar Adwin.
> 
> Kapal FPB 57 Nav V, jelas Adwin, memiliki keunggulan dibanding pendahulunya, yakni FPb 57 Nav I-IV. Kapal versi Nav V dilengkapi sistem kendali persenjataan (fire control system), dirancang mampu menyusup ke daerah lawan secara diam-diam dengan radar yang diproduksi khusus, dan memiliki kecepatan lebih tinggi karena konstruksi bangunan atas dibuat lebih ringan.
> 
> Menurut Adwin, di bidang kapal perang, PT PAL telah mengimplementasikan penguasaan teknologi rancang bangun dan produksi dalam bentuk pembuatan kapal patroli cepat. Selain menggarap FPB 57 untuk TNI AL, PT PAL juga telah membangun kapal FPB 28 untuk Direktorat Jenderal (Ditjen) Bea dan Cukai serta Polri.
> 
> Sementara di bidang kapal komersial, pengembangan teknologi perkapalan telah dilakukan dengan membangun kapal tanker dengan bobot mati 17.500 ton, kapal kontainer dengan kapasitas 1.600 dan 400 TEUs (twenty feet equivalen units), dan berbagai jenis kapal penumpang.
> 
> "Kami juga sudah melakukan ekspansi ke pasar ekspor dengan membuat kapal dry cargo vessel berbobot mati 18.500 ton," tambah Adwin. (RMA)
> 
> (Kompas)
> 
> *TNI AL Beli 4 Korvet Belanda Sepakati Harga Rp 5,78 Triliun*
> 
> 2 Desember 2003
> 
> 
> Korvet kelas Sigma - TNI-AL akan membeli kapal jenis ini sebanyak 4 buah (photo : Renk)
> 
> 
> Rencana TNI AL membeli kapal korvet Belanda segera terwujud. TNI AL, kini tinggal meneken perjanjian transaksi pembelian, setelah negosiasi harga korvet memasuki tahap akhir.
> Menurut KSAL Laksamana Bernard Kent Sondakh, TNI AL dan Belanda sepakat, harga empat korvet itu, senilai USD 680 juta (sekitar Rp 5,78 triliun).
> 
> Satu kapal korvet lengkap dengan peluru kendali, masing-masing seharga USD 170 juta (sekitar Rp 1,44 triliun). ''Harga sudah disepakati dan tinggal membuah kontrak. Namun, masih ada beberapa hal yang perlu dibicarakan,'' kata KSAL Laksamana Bernard Kent usai acara serah terima jabatan Pangarmabar (Panglima Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat) dari Laksda Mualimin Santoso kepada Laksma Y. Didi Heru Purnomo di Markas Komando Armabar di Jalan Gunung Sahari, Jakarta, kemarin.
> 
> Bernard mengungkapkan, TNI AL memesan empat buah kapal jenis korvet. Dari keempat korvet itu, dua buah dibuat di Belanda dan dua buah lagi di PT PAL Surabaya. Pembayaranya, akan dilakukan melalui tiga tahap selama tiga tahun. Pada tahap pertama, Indonesia harus membayar USD 50 juta. "Anggaranya telah kita minta ke pemerintah, dan dananya sudah turun,'' ujarnya.
> 
> Lantas kapan korvet-korvet tersebut akan didatangkan ke Indonesia? Menurut mantan Pangarmatim itu, kapal korvet tersebut, paling cepat akan datang pada akhir 2005. Sebab, pembuatan sebuah kapal, paling tidak memerlukan waktu selama delapan belas bulan. ''Ya paling cepat, akhir 2005,'' ujarnya.
> 
> Mengenai protes parlemen Belanda atas pembelian empat korvet itu, Bernard minta agar mereka tak melakukanya lagi. Sebaliknya, jika mereka khawatir terhadap penggunaan korvet tersebut, sebaiknya mereka tak melakukan penawaran penjualan. "Kalau takut, nggak usah dijual. Suruh simpan di dapurnya dia. Itu kalau takut jual,'' tandasnya kesal.
> 
> Diketahui, usai tercapainya kesepakatan penjualan korvet Belanda ke Indonesia itu, langsung memunculkan reaksi keras dari parlemen negeri Bunga Tulip itu. Mereka khawatir, korvet-korvet yang dibeli TNI AL itu, akan dipergunakan untuk operasi militer di Nanggroe Aceh Darussalama (NAD)
> 
> Terang saja, protes parlemen Belanda itu tak bisa diterima Indonesia. Bernard mengingatkan, agar Belanda tak ikut campur lagi atas barang yang telah mereka jual. Mereka tak selayaknya ikut mengatur penggunaan korvet oleh suatu negara yang berdaulat. "Itu kan uangnya saya. Bukan neneknya dia,'' tandas perwira tinggi kelahiran Sulawesi Utara itu.
> 
> Sementara itu, mengenai rencana penggabungan Koarmabar dengan Koarmatim, tampaknya belum bisa dilakukan pada Hari Samudera 5 Desember 2003. Menurut Bernard, rencana penggabungan itu, masih memerlukan koordinasi dengan Departemen Pertahanan (Dephan). ''Masalah ini, masih perlu dikordinasikan dengan departemen pertahanan,'' kilahnya.
> 
> Sekadar diketahui, TNI AL semula berencana menggabungkan Koarmabar dan Koarmatim pada Hari Samudera 5 Desember 2003. Penggabungan itu, bertujuan untuk efisiensi dan efektivitas operasional TNI AL dalam melakukan tugasnya menjaga kedaulatan wilayah perairan Indonesia.
> 
> Menurut Bernard, sebenarnya TNI AL telah siap melakukan penggabungan kedua armada tersebut. Panglima TNI pun, memiliki kewenangan untuk membentuk komando-komando TNI. Hanya saja, masih terganjal prosedur mekanisme pembentukannya. "Karena harus menyampaikan rencana strategis, maka Dephan perlu diajak bicara,'' tandasnya.
> 
> Ditambahkan dia, penggabungan Koarmabar dengan Koarmatim tak bisa diputuskan Mabes TNI sendiri. Bagaimanapun juga, harus dibicarakan terlebih dahulu dengan Dephan. ''Mudah-mudahan, kami berharap, tahun depan segera terealisasi,'' ujarnya.
> 
> Kapan koordinasi dengan Dephan akan dilakukan? Bernard masih belum bisa memastikan. ''Kami masih menunggu kedatangan Menhan,''tandasnya.
> 
> *Kirim Tim*
> 
> Tergulingnya panser TNI yang menyebabkan kematian kamerawan Indosiar Ari Wailan Orah (Awo) masih menyisakan teka-teki. Pusat Polisi Militer (Puspom) masih akan menyelidiki penyebab tergulingnya panser itu, secara lebih mendalam lagi. ''Kami akan memberangkan tim untuk menindaklanjuti hasil penyelidikan tim investigasi Kodam Iskandar Muda, minggu ini,'' kata Danpuspom Mayjen Sulaiman AB usai mengikuti upacara serah terima panglima komando Armabar di Markas Koarmabar TNI AL kemarin.
> 
> Tim Puspom yang akan diberangkatkan ke Aceh itu,menurut Sulaiman, untuk menyelidiki kemungkinan terjadinya kesalahan manusia (human error) dalam peristiwa tersebut. Tim tersebut, akan memastikan apakah kecelakaan panser yang masuk ke jurang itu, benar-benar karena rem blong atau as roda patah. Artinya, memang bukan diakibatkan kesalahan manusia. ''Kalau bukan human error, berarti bukan kesalahan prajurit,'' ujarnya.
> 
> Sulaiman sendiri memastikan, kemungkinan terjadinya human error dalam peristiwa tersebut, sangat kecil. Dari hasil pengecekan dan pemeriksaan di tempat kejadian perkara serta pemeriksaan saksi-saksi, tak ada indikasi yang mengarah kepada human error. Selain itu, panser buatan tahun 1995 tersebut telah menjalani pemeriksaan laik jalan, sebelum diberangkatkan. ''Makanya, kemungkinan human error kecil sekali,'' tandasnya.
> 
> Tim Puspom itu akan bekerja berapa lama? Sulaiman mengaku tak bisa memberikan batasan waktu tertentu. ''Kami hanya berharap, bisa mendapatkan hasil secepatnya,'' tandasnya.(nur)
> 
> (Radar Sulteng)


Thanks Sis @Mado. Could you enligten me about the "eks east germand mini subs wich we want to buy in medio 90ties?


----------



## mengkom

patu said:


> Thanks Sis @Mado. Could you enligten me about the "eks east germand mini subs wich we want to buy in medio 90ties?


Type 206, the same fleet that the thailand wants to acquire a few years ago


----------



## Nike

our acquisition programme in the past seem very much fark up to the core.....FUBAR!!! It was lesson we need to take very seriously


----------



## patu

mengkom said:


> Type 206, the same fleet that the thailand wants to acquire a few years ago


Was we acquired it?
I had follow many local military blog and there are many claim and confusing information about these; i am love to know the truth about it. For i love to see our navy having more subs then just two.



madokafc said:


> our acquisition programme in the past seem very much fark up to the core.....FUBAR!!! It was lesson we need to take very seriously


So, you means that there was no acquition of the 206? Or we "we just acquire 'besi bekas' which cann't be operated as it is function?( i am sorry just to know "what was going on").


----------



## Bennedict

Leopard 2







F-16 breeding nest
photo by alex sinandartha





TNI-AU's fighter squadrons
credit to analisismiliter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Navy submarine type 209/1300
KRI Cakra-401

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

AARM 2016 today

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mengkom

patu said:


> Was we acquired it?
> I had follow many local military blog and there are many claim and confusing information about these; i am love to know the truth about it. For i love to see our navy having more subs then just two.
> 
> 
> So, you means that there was no acquition of the 206? Or we "we just acquire 'besi bekas' which cann't be operated as it is function?( i am sorry just to know "what was going on").


we never acquired them.. the plan was for 5 units
but the program is cancelled due to asian monetary crisis 1997
http://www.indomiliter.com/ks-type-206-nyaris-jadi-arsenal-korps-hiu-kencana-tni-al/


----------



## patu

mengkom said:


> we never acquired them.. the plan was for 5 units
> but the program is cancelled due to asian monetary crisis 1997
> http://www.indomiliter.com/ks-type-206-nyaris-jadi-arsenal-korps-hiu-kencana-tni-al/


Thanks.


----------



## faries

Garuda contingent. Image credit to Riandiasta.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

Anti IED Jammer made by PT Inti in cooperation with Dislitbangal. The Jammer Back Pack was used by Paspampres when guard president and VP at 212 super peace demo at Monas Jakarta.







Anti IED Jammer in VIP patrol vehicle basis.

Credit to Indonesia Military News.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gondes

So quiet here....




Share one then..
@oriuploader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PAF's NC-212i light lift aircraft made by Indonesian Aerospace 





Royal Thai Police's CN-235s made by Indonesian Aerospace

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

flight global data 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## caksakerah

madokafc said:


> flight global data 2016
> 
> View attachment 358066
> 
> View attachment 358067
> 
> View attachment 358068



Be-200 already on the list. Is the purchase confirmed maam?


----------



## GraveDigger388

caksakerah said:


> Be-200 already on the list. Is the purchase confirmed maam?


You.can see it's starred. I guess it means it's yet to be confirmed?


----------



## Zarvan

pr1v4t33r said:


> PAF's NC-212i light lift aircraft made by Indonesian Aerospace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Thai Police's CN-235s made by Indonesian Aerospace


What kind of magazine is that ? I mean used with Bren


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> What kind of magazine is that ? I mean used with Bren



firesure magz, the one u used for firing support roles


----------



## radialv

madokafc said:


> flight global data 2016
> 
> View attachment 358066
> 
> View attachment 358067
> 
> View attachment 358068


they missed our G-36 Bonanza


----------



## Star Bugs

madokafc said:


> flight global data 2016
> 
> View attachment 358066
> 
> View attachment 358067
> 
> View attachment 358068



Hmm... assets belonging to squadron 17 and 45 are not on list. I believe their several B737s and Super Pumas should be in the 'special mission' list.


----------



## Nike

Peringatan Hari ArmadaPrajurit TNI AL melakukan atraksi seni ketangkasan senjata pada peringatan Hari Armada RI di Dermaga Makolantamal VI Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Senin (5/12/2016). (ANTARA /Yusran Uccang)








Peringatan Hari ArmadaPrajurit TNI AL melakukan atraksi seni ketangkasan senjata pada peringatan Hari Armada RI di Dermaga Makolantamal VI Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Senin (5/12/2016). (ANTARA/Yusran Uccang)







Peringatan Hari ArmadaPrajurit TNI AL melakukan atraksi seni ketangkasan senjata pada peringatan Hari Armada RI di Dermaga Makolantamal VI Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Senin (5/12/2016). (ANTARA/Yusran Uccang)







Pameran Dirgantara Di AmbonWakil Gubernur Maluku Zeth Sahuburua (duduk di kokpit) didampingi Komandan Pangkalan TNI Angkatan Udara (Lanud) Pattimura Kolonel Pnb Aldrin P Mongan (tengah) dan Komandan Skadron Udara 21-Malang, Letkol Pnb Deddy Iskandar (kanan) saat meninjau pesawat tempur Super Tucano saat pameran dirgantara di Lanud Pattimura, Ambon, Maluku, Kamis (1/12/2016). Pameran tersebut digelar bersamaan patroli udara yang dilakukan enam pesawat tempur Super Tucano dari Skadron Udara 21-Malang yang menyinggahi Ambon. (ANTARAFOTO/izaac mulyawan)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Navy Kopaska
-------------------------------------
Naval Special Warfare Unit, Group One - Eastern Fleet Command
Photographer : David Afredy

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Yuyukangkang

NKRI said:


>


what a view ...


----------



## GraveDigger388

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Indonesian Navy Kopaska
> -------------------------------------
> Naval Special Warfare Unit, Group One - Eastern Fleet Command
> Photographer : David Afredy
> View attachment 358127
> 
> View attachment 358128
> 
> View attachment 358129
> 
> View attachment 358130


Damn, bunch of badasses!!


----------



## Bennedict

M113 in Natuna, 






Beach assault with M113




The M113's crew, gunner/commander to the left and driver to the right

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

looking at those frogman, all of them got underwater rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Russia's top aviation company to repair Mi-35P helicopters for Indonesian Air Force*
Military & Defense
December 05, 14:55 UTC+3 
The first lot of Mi-35P combat helicopters was supplied to Indonesia in September 2003
Share
3






© Valery Matytsin/TASS
MOSCOW, December 5. /TASS/. Russian Helicopters will repair Mi-35P helicopters serving in Indonesian Air Force and deliver aviation equipment for repair of other aircraft, press service of the holding said on Monday.



READ ALSO



Russian Helicopters sign contract for delivery of three more helicopters to China


"Specialists of Russian Helicopters initiated activities to organize transportation of Mi-35P Indonesian helicopters within the framework of defense and technology cooperation under the contract awarded in September 2016," the Russian company said.

Mi-35P helicopters will undergo overhaul at 150th Aviation Repair Factory (ARF). "Representatives of an Indonesian company started dismantling, mothballing and loading of helicopters and their components in cooperation with 150th ARF specialists since November 28, 2016," Russian Helicopters said.

The first lot of Mi-35P combat helicopters was supplied to Indonesia in September 2003 and three more September 2010.



More:
http://tass.com/defense/916831

credit for original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

New toys of Gegana Brimob POLRI, SIG MCX. More than 500 had been procured so far

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Indonesian Navy Kopaska
> -------------------------------------
> Naval Special Warfare Unit, Group One - Eastern Fleet Command
> Photographer : David Afredy
> View attachment 358127
> 
> View attachment 358128
> 
> View attachment 358129
> 
> View attachment 358130


i think Bangladesh and Indonesia should have more military co-operation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

According to the World Air Force Directory 2017, we have at least 28 units of Nomads that still airworthy. And that helps bulking up the numbers of our Special Mission aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> According to the World Air Force Directory 2017, we have at least 28 units of Nomads that still airworthy. And that helps bulking up the numbers of our Special Mission aircraft
> View attachment 358194



we do get more than 30 samples actually, 16 in 70 era plus 14 and 6 in 90's


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Fatahillah after MLM

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mengkom

madokafc said:


> New toys of Gegana Brimob POLRI, SIG MCX. More than 500 had been procured so far


That's sig sauer romeo4m red dot sight..the optics just become FBI standard only recently
Polri got taste for newest premium stuff alright

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

mengkom said:


> That's sig sauer romeo4m red dot sight..the optics just become FBI standard only recently
> Polri got taste for newest premium stuff alright



until you see this

























they got all the best firearms available on market

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

madokafc said:


>


Love to see police paramilitary jungle camo uniform

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Svantana said:


> Love to see police paramilitary jungle camo uniform



actually most Brimob member i've met said they love their green ranger combat uniform. Plain and simple to wear, good for fighting in urban environment or jungle. Thats why they ask Molay to designing their shirt combat uniform based on Green Ranger pattern. 






just got news, 

http://jabar.tribunnews.com/2016/12...i-medan-bentuk-satuan-meriam-dan-satuan-roket

Pussenarmed will creating Yon Rudal (Guided Missiles Battalion) in near future, is it cooperation with China going smoothly?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

eight units of Mi-35P Army is in the process of overhauling at Russia







http://www.indomiliter.com/enam-tah...-puspenerbad-tni-ad-jalani-overhaul-di-rusia/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-123456

Indonesian brothers,where is the thread about the earthquake in Atjeh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

T-123456 said:


> Indonesian brothers,where is the thread about the earthquake in Atjeh?


indonesian navy frosch class lst (KRI Sibolga ) is currently readied for aceh to deliver humanitarian help and relief

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

_There are only two kinds of people that understand Marines: Marines and the enemy. Everyone else has a second-hand opinion.

@_kuadikuat

#indomarines
_



_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

#

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

striver44 said:


> #


more information pls .. is this kartoon model or palstic ?


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> _There are only two kinds of people that understand Marines: Marines and the enemy. Everyone else has a second-hand opinion.
> 
> @_kuadikuat
> 
> #indomarines
> _
> View attachment 358493
> _



no one holding some sort of anti armor weapons like RPG or Carl Gustav. Seems we are severely lacking in AT squads

i noted one held 60mm mortir tube launcher


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

striver44 said:


> #



Remind me of very old painting of Dutch steam ship in my grandparent's house


----------



## samudro_JOY

*AARM 2016 Final Result*
*



*
*TOP 3*
*1. INA >GOLD:21 SILVER:15 BRONZE :14*
*2.THAI >GOLD:10 SILVER:15 BRONZE: 9*
*3. PHIL >GOLD:10 SILVER: 9 BRONZE: 14*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mengkom

madokafc said:


> until you see this
> 
> View attachment 358433
> 
> View attachment 358434
> 
> View attachment 358435
> 
> View attachment 358436
> 
> View attachment 358439
> 
> View attachment 358440
> 
> 
> they got all the best firearms available on market


But why are they seems not interested in pindad product? almost all of their equipment is imported..

radicalism and terrorism is on the rise,
deploying military units to engage domestic terrorist will bring political burden in international forum
so reinforcing Police force is a good move, IMHO

nowadays, Brimob gaining more actual combat experience than its military counterpart


----------



## gondes

Svantana said:


> eight units of Mi-35P Army is in the process of overhauling at Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.indomiliter.com/enam-tah...-puspenerbad-tni-ad-jalani-overhaul-di-rusia/


AFAIK We only have 5 units right? CMIIW...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Satria Manggala said:


> more information pls .. is this kartoon model or palstic ?


cartoon model/ kartoonmodellbau

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

mengkom said:


> But why are they seems not interested in pindad product? almost all of their equipment is imported..
> 
> radicalism and terrorism is on the rise,
> deploying military units to engage domestic terrorist will bring political burden in international forum
> so reinforcing Police force is a good move, IMHO
> 
> nowadays, Brimob gaining more actual combat experience than its military counterpart


Police Sabhara and Detective QRF units (Such as Jaguar) uses Pindad Products.









The Indonesian Police FPU peackeepers in Darfur Sudan uses Pindad SS2V5

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*F16 TNI AU n RSAF










*
C. RSAF Facebook Page

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Mid-Life Modernization (MLM) KRI Malahayati 362 by PT PAL Indonesia 
*
Already a contract with PT PAL Indonesia for KRI Malahayati, and will become effective in the near future. We expect the modernization process could be faster than the modernization process KRI Fatahillah 361, said source from kemenhan (antara)*




*

*Raider In The Sky*

*



*

*














300 troops Yonif Para Raider 328/Dirgahayu Kostrad exercise in Karawang, Jawa Barat.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

*ILSV (indonesia Light Strike Vehicle)
*
made by PT Jala Berikat Nusantara Perkasa colaboration with PT Dirgantara Indonesia ....
* chasis from Toyota Hilux
* engine diesel 1KD-FTV 2.982 cc 16 silinder commonrail dengan_ variable geometry turbocharger_ dan_ intercooler_.
* TNI already order 20 unit ILSV 


















*ILSV Black Navy*





(indomiliter)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Fast Combat Boat




*
Fast Boat II-3-63 Pulau Sebesi

Indonesia made for Lanal Lampung

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Credit to andrean.hk

#kopaska #armadaday #navalspecialforces

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Crew Heli TNI Falling in Malinau Found Save and Sounds*

*14 Days Lost*

Lt. John Saputra CPN Bell 412 EP helicopter crew reg No. 5166 owned by the Army that fell in Malinau Mountains, North Borneo (Kaltara) on 24 November 2016 found safe.

The first Army officer was found on Thursday afternoon (08/12/2016) at around 15:20 pm local time around the village of Long Sulid to the village of Long Berang, North Borneo.

Army Chief Information Office (Kadispenad) Brigadier General Sabrar Fadhilah states, the victim was found by people who live in villages further upstream reported by radio to the Post Pamtas Battalion Task Force 713 / ST and subsequently reported to Satkowil.

"The victim was found in the condition of the wounds on the hands, waist, legs and in a state of weakness due to lack of food a few days," said Kadispenad in a written statement sent to SINDOnews, Thursday (12/08/2016).

Through the territorial unit, said Kadispenad, this time efforts are being made to evacuate concerned from the village of Long Sulid to Tarakan to receive medical treatment. (Sms)

*SINDOnews*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia commited to realize peace mission*

The Indonesian government continues to be committed to deploying UN-peacekeeping personnel in its efforts to realize peace mission, Foreign Affairs Minister Retno Marsudi remarked after a coordination meeting here on Monday. "The coordination meeting at the office of Coordinating Ministry for Political, Legal and Security is about the deployment of our personnel in the UN Peacekeeping force for peacekeeping mission," she remarked after the meeting.

According to her, Indonesia is one of the biggest contributors in deploying its security personnel in the UN Peacekeeping Force, in addition to providing the equipment of its main weaponry system for peace mission in 10 countries. "During the meeting, we made coordination to strengthen the commitment of Indonesia to maintain the sustainability of peace mission," she said.

She stressed that the meeting was intended to coordinate the sustainability of Indonesia's role in the placement of its personnel in the UN Peacekeeping Force to maintain peace mission. Retno reiterated that Indonesia was the tenth biggest contributor among 124 countries that contribute to the UN Peacekeeping Force.

*Republika*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Sniper team
Indonesian Marine Amphibious Recon Battalion (TAIFIB)
Photo : Andrean.HK

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## CountStrike

*Air Force, PT DI to increase synergy in weapons procurement*

Nani Afrida
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Fri, December 9, 2016 | 09:22 am

Power show: Indonesian Air Force pilots walk away from Sukhoi SU-30MK2 aircraft after attending a rehearsal for the 2016 Angkasa Yudha airborne training module at Hang Nadim Airport in Batam, Riau Islands, on Oct. 3. (Antara/MN Kanwa)

The Air Force and state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) have pledged to enhance synergy in tackling challenges to achieve the country’s minimum essential force (MEF) target.

“One of the efforts is by having an Air Force official in the PT DI office, so that communication will be intensified and the two institutions will be synergized,” Air Force spokesman Air Commodore Jemi Trisonjaya said Thursday on the sidelines of a focus group discussion held by the National Air and Space Power Center of Indonesia (NASPCI) in Jakarta.

The event was held to discuss synergy among stakeholders in the defense industry to support the country’s efforts to meet the MEF.

The Air Force chief of staff’s deputy assistant for planning, Air Commodore Arif Mustofa, who also participated in the discussion, said communication between PT DI and the Air Force was crucial.

“We order many helicopters and military planes from PT DI, but we have found the same old obstacles, including delays in delivery and failure to meet our [product] requirements,” he said.

PT DI president director Budi Santoso, meanwhile, applauded the idea to enhance communication between the two institutions.

“We also have challenges [in production]. For instance, when we are ready to produce an aircraft, the supplier of certain components has closed its factory. As consequence, we have to switch the components with other alternatives,” he said. *(hwa)*

The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Side by side 

#RSAF #TNIAU #F16A/B/C/D

@RsafFB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Sniper team
> Indonesian Marine Amphibious Recon Battalion (TAIFIB)
> Photo : Andrean.HK
> View attachment 358858
> 
> View attachment 358859
> 
> View attachment 358860
> 
> View attachment 358861



it will end ugly for the other side, no protective vest can immune against .50 cal


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> it will end ugly for the other side, no protective vest can immune against .50 cal


Hell, they'll end up getting split up in two pieces or so...


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

KSAL: Akan ada 3 Komando. Koarmatim akan menjadi Koarmateng.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

anas_nurhafidz said:


> KSAL: Akan ada 3 Komando. Koarmatim akan menjadi Koarmateng.



About time..

Where will the base of the new fleet be?


----------



## katarabhumi

GraveDigger388 said:


> About time..
> 
> Where will the base of the new fleet be?



Last time I heard the Western fleet will be based in Jakarta, Central fleet in Makassar, and Eastern fleet in Sorong.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

katarabhumi said:


> Last time I heard the Western fleet will be based in Jakarta, Central fleet in Makassar, and Eastern fleet in Sorong.
> 
> .


and Surabaya will be command fleet?


----------



## papacita

It's in the video. Surabaya will be the Central Fleet Command, Eastern Fleet Command will be in Papua (exact place to be decided)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes

papacita said:


> It's in the video. Surabaya will be the Central Fleet Command, Eastern Fleet Command will be in Papua (exact place to be decided)


Yup..Sorong, Manokwari or Fakfak..this is interesting as it's close with Darwin, Australia where US Marines place thousand troops there...


----------



## afiq0110

gondes said:


> Yup..Sorong, Manokwari or Fakfak..this is interesting as it's close with Darwin, Australia where US Marines place thousand troops there...



If timor leste deal with the chinese inked, the chinese will have a base at timor leste... That something to be concern about also


----------



## Satria Manggala

Exercise Drive Military Vehicle














Kostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

progress on the new submarine construction facility

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

GraveDigger388 said:


> Hell, they'll end up getting split up in two pieces or so...


It's better to empty a whole clip on that radar module and exit quickly, can save plenty of friendly lives in the long run

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia counter-terrorism forces arrest suspects, thwart plan to bomb presidential palace, police say*
_By Indonesia correspondent Adam Harvey
Posted December 11, 2016 06:47:03_


Police in Jakarta say they have foiled a plot by extremists to detonate a bomb today at the presidential palace.

Counter-terrorism police raided a house in the east Jakarta suburb of Bekasi and found a pressure cooker packed with three kilograms of high explosives.

They cleared the area and detonated the bomb at the scene.

Officers from the counter-terror squad Densus 88 arrested four people, including a woman who police say intended to detonate the bomb at a changing of the guard ceremony today at the palace.

The ceremony outside the palace gates is popular with tourists and locals.

Tight security at the palace would have stopped the woman from entering the grounds but there would have been little stopping her from detonating the device among the crowd watching the ceremony.

Police say the bomb would have had a blast radius of 300 metres.

This is the closest extremists have come to a terror attack in Indonesia's capital since January's bomb and gun assault at a Starbucks cafe and police post that killed four innocent people.

A police spokesman said officers were tailing the woman in Bekasi when she went to a local post office with a box containing her clothes as well as a suicide note.

Police tailed her and two men back to the Bekasi house and arrested them.

Another man connected to the plot was arrested in the city of Solo.

Police have linked the attackers to the Syria-based Indonesian extremist Bahrun Naim, who has been trying to inspire an attack in Indonesia for over a year.

Most of the attacks linked to Naim have failed, such as an assault on a police post in Solo in which the attacker blew himself up and injured a police officer.

Authorities in Indonesia have disrupted numerous plots this year against police and the Government.

The hardliners responsible for the plots are unhappy with the Government's crackdown on extremists.

The nation's most infamous terrorist, Santoso, was killed by police in a Sulawesi jungle in July after a long manhunt.

Last month a three-year-old girl was killed by an extremist who threw a Molotov cocktail into the grounds of a church in East Kalimantan.

Three other children were badly burned in the attack.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-12-...orism-forces-foil-plot-to-bomb-palace/8110074

.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Police Anti Terror Task Force (Densus88 operator)
photo taken in Surabaya, East Java 2013.

Credit : Indonesian_Leo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## patu

Svantana said:


> and Surabaya will be command fleet?


I, my self agree to set Surabaya as the command fleet, as Mr. Marsetio's plan. 
I hope that these "idea" to set it as the central fleet base only temporary until we can built the "optimum number of fleet" be gained.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patu

katarabhumi said:


> *Indonesia counter-terrorism forces arrest suspects, thwart plan to bomb presidential palace, police say*
> _By Indonesia correspondent Adam Harvey
> Posted December 11, 2016 06:47:03_
> 
> 
> Police in Jakarta say they have foiled a plot by extremists to detonate a bomb today at the presidential palace.
> 
> Counter-terrorism police raided a house in the east Jakarta suburb of Bekasi and found a pressure cooker packed with three kilograms of high explosives.
> 
> They cleared the area and detonated the bomb at the scene.
> 
> Officers from the counter-terror squad Densus 88 arrested four people, including a woman who police say intended to detonate the bomb at a changing of the guard ceremony today at the palace.
> 
> The ceremony outside the palace gates is popular with tourists and locals.
> 
> Tight security at the palace would have stopped the woman from entering the grounds but there would have been little stopping her from detonating the device among the crowd watching the ceremony.
> 
> Police say the bomb would have had a blast radius of 300 metres.
> 
> This is the closest extremists have come to a terror attack in Indonesia's capital since January's bomb and gun assault at a Starbucks cafe and police post that killed four innocent people.
> 
> A police spokesman said officers were tailing the woman in Bekasi when she went to a local post office with a box containing her clothes as well as a suicide note.
> 
> Police tailed her and two men back to the Bekasi house and arrested them.
> 
> Another man connected to the plot was arrested in the city of Solo.
> 
> Police have linked the attackers to the Syria-based Indonesian extremist Bahrun Naim, who has been trying to inspire an attack in Indonesia for over a year.
> 
> Most of the attacks linked to Naim have failed, such as an assault on a police post in Solo in which the attacker blew himself up and injured a police officer.
> 
> Authorities in Indonesia have disrupted numerous plots this year against police and the Government.
> 
> The hardliners responsible for the plots are unhappy with the Government's crackdown on extremists.
> 
> The nation's most infamous terrorist, Santoso, was killed by police in a Sulawesi jungle in July after a long manhunt.
> 
> Last month a three-year-old girl was killed by an extremist who threw a Molotov cocktail into the grounds of a church in East Kalimantan.
> 
> Three other children were badly burned in the attack.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-12-...orism-forces-foil-plot-to-bomb-palace/8110074
> 
> .
> .


I hope the goverment and the politician at Senayan can use these kind of threat to ratifye and implement the more clear and strict law in prevening the same future threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samudro_JOY

*A brief Profile of Frans Kaisiepo (368) (the Sigmas)*





_Indonesia warship KRI Frans Kaisiepo under UN flag at Antalya, Turkey (March, 2011)_
KRI Frans Kaisiepo (368) is the fourth ship of the SIGMA _(Ship Integrated Geometrical Modulary Approach_) class corvette that was _built_ at Schelde shipyard, Netherlands. The ship was named after Frans Kaisiepo, the National Hero of Indonesia who came from Papua.





In 2002 Indonesia has opted to build warships domestically in conjunction with the procurement of four corvettes. the Sigmas 9113 was chosen over the Italian Commandante-slass and were in fact according to the original plan, two is supposed to be built in the Netherlands and the other two at PT PAL but for some reason the program was postponed/cancelled.





To carry out the former ambition, in 2010 the Goverment decided to revive the old plan. One key programme is the SIGMA-PKR 10514, a much-delayed initiative formerly known as the Korvet Nasional (National Corvette) programme, with shared module work project between DAMEN and PT.PAL





During these six years, the Navy has successfully deployed six warships in the mission of the Maritime Task Force (MTF) / United Interim Force in Lebanon, four being the SIGMA's and the other two were F-2000 corvettes. with the following cycle :
KRI Diponegoro-365 in 2009 (April 2013 re-tasked)
KRI Frans Kaisiepo-368 in 2010 (April, 2014 re-tasked)
KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda-367 in 2011 (October 2014 - Nov 2015 re-tasked)
KRI Sultan Hasanuddin 366 in 2012





MTF ( Maritime Task Force ) has a fundamental duty to assist the Lebanese Navy in securing waters and prevent the smuggling of illegal weapons and ammunition entering into the territorial waters of Lebanon. The mission is still ongoing with (F-2000-class corvette) KRI Bung Tomo which is succeeded by KRI John Lie after 10 months on duty since Nov 2015





_#367 MTFEX -UNREP/RASEX-2011, Beirut_

*photo by Bryan Aitkehead, The Peace-Keepers*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

Hmm...Roussen class FAC...It outguns our corvette with 8 Exocet and a RAM launcher


----------



## samudro_JOY

*India, Indonesia Express Common Interest in Maritime Security*
By The Wire Staff on 12/12/2016





Prime Minister Narendra Modi shakes hands with Indonesian President Joko Widodo during a joint press statement at Hyderabad House in New Delhi on Monday. 
Credit: PTI/Subhav Shukla

*New Delhi*: After talks between Indonesian President Joko Widodo and Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Monday, both the Asian democracies expressed common interest in maritime security and primacy of the UN Convention on Law of the Seas (UNCLOS) to resolve maritime disputes. “Illegal fishing” is also an “emerging threat” in the region, the countries noted.

This is Widodo’s first visit to India after he took office.

India and Indonesia released two statements after the talks on Monday. Recognising the preeminence of the maritime domain in the relationship, both countries released a separate statement only dealing with maritime cooperation in addition to a joint statement – a crucial moment in bilateral relations for both countries who are like bookends on both sides of the Indo-Pacific region.

“Both leaders affirmed their deep respect for each other’s contribution to promoting peace, stability and development in the Indian and Pacific Oceans and beyond,” it said.

They also acknowledged that two Asian giants “share common interests in ensuring maritime security and the safety of sea lines of communication”.

In a nod towards Indonesia’s national priority, the statement on maritime cooperation talks of the need to stop illegal fishing. The statement on maritime cooperation said:

“*Both Leaders affirmed the need to combat, prevent, deter and eliminate illegal, unregulated, and unreported (IUU) fishing. Both Leaders recognized transnational organized fisheries crime as one of the emerging crimes, which has become an ever-growing threat to the world*.”

Indonesia has had a strained relationship with China over the issue of alleged illegal fishing by Chinese boats in waters near the gas-rich Natuna islands. In August, Indonesia had sunk over 60 foreign boats, which included some Chinese vessels. Earlier this year, there had been some exchange of words with Beijing over two separate incidents: the detention of a Chinese vessel and a collision involving a Chinese coast guard ship.

Indonesia is not one of the parties involved in the South China Sea dispute, but it has been increasingly taking tougher stance on its maritime dispute with China.

On South China Sea issue, Indonesia has remained ‘neutral’ within ASEAN, with members divided on how to deal with China’s aggressive claims on Spratlys and Paracel islands.

The India-Indonesian bilateral document implicitly refers to the South China Sea with its mention of UNCLOS, but with no direct mention of the maritime dispute. According to the statement on maritime cooperation:

“*Both leaders committed to maintaining a maritime legal order based on the principles of international law, as reflected notably in the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS)*

*"Both leaders recognized that India and Indonesia share common interests in ensuring maritime security and the safety of sea lines of communication. Both leaders recognized the importance of freedom of navigation and overflight on the high seas, unimpeded lawful commerce, as well as resolving maritime disputes by peaceful means, in accordance with universally recognised principles of international law including the UNCLOS*.”

The joint statement includes a more explicit reference, which also indirectly refers to the tribunal order.

“*Regarding the South China Sea, the two sides stressed the importance of resolving disputes by peaceful means, in accordance with universally recognized principles of international law including the UNCLOS*.”

There is no direct mention of the arbitral tribunal order, but that is not surprising as both India and Indonesia have use rather placatory language to respond to the July judgement. India took note of the judgement, but didn’t ask for its implementation. Indonesia didn’t even refer to the order and only said that all parties should respect UNCLOS.

However, Indian officials pointed out that the Natuna islands is the only black spot in an “excellent relationship” between the Widodo administration and Beijing. In fact, Widodo has already visited China thrice since he took office in October 2014.

“They (Indonesia) have been trying to change the views of the South China Sea issue, and generally the situation in the region, but he (Widodo) is not a China-baiter,” said a senior official.

At the same time, Widodo has doubled down on the need to strengthen Indonesia’s defence forces, which is also in line with India also projecting its interests in Asia-Pacific in the shadows of a looming China.

Modi said that both them had agreed to “prioritize defence and security cooperation”.

*In early part of 2017, defence ministers and officials *will convene as per institutionalised mechanisms *to review and upgrade the current defence cooperation agreement *which expires this month.

This will be upgraded to a more “substantive” defence cooperation pact. “*The new agreement will cover everything from joint exercises including among special forces, joint production and sale of equipment and technology*,” said an official.

Further, officials noted that in addition to army and navy staff talks, both sides agreed to start air force staff talks.

The first six months of the new year will also see the assembling of the Joint Ministerial Commission, Biennial Trade Ministers Forum and the Energy Forum.

*Economic relations*

For the Indonesians, the main purpose of the India trip has been to improve the economic aspect of the relationship.

In his press statement, Widodo, who is also accompanied by a 22-member strong business delegation, stressed solely on improving investment and trade with India.

“In today’s meeting, we thoroughly discussed our efforts to increase economic cooperation.* Indonesia wishes to increase trade*. *Indonesia* also *wishes to diversify its export products to India*,” he said. Speaking to Indian companies, Widodo called for “*increased investment cooperation in pharmaceuticals, information technology and automotive*”.

India is already a major investor in Indonesia, with investments worth around $15 billion. “But much of it is routed through Singapore that it doesn’t show up as being from Indian sources. Bilateral trade – if you take out Singapore which is an entry point – is the biggest in ASEAN,” said a senior Indian official.

An Indonesia-India CEO’s forum was held on Monday, with the report slated to be handed over to Widodo on the last day of his India sojourn.

*In toto, three agreements were signed, which included two Memorandums of Understanding on cooperation in youth affairs and sports, and trade standardisation*. The third document signed in front of the two leaders was the statement on maritime cooperation.

Sources asserted that the theme of the visit was to take stock and propel the relationship forward, rather than sign more agreements.

“Over the last ten years, there have been many visits and many agreements signed. Now we want to take stock and see what we want to do incrementally there instead of doing more and more agreements,” said an official

With Indonesia and India both buffeted by radical forces, officials said that both leaders talked about the importance of democracy and pluralism “emanating from their common heritage of Hinduism, Buddhism and Islam”.

“In a region torn by radicalism and extremism, both countries recognised the important role that they can play in this regard,” said sources.

The joint statement notes that* both leaders “condemned terrorism in all its forms and manifestations *in the strongest terms, emphasising “zero tolerance for acts of terror”.

“They noted with great concern the growing menace of terrorism and violent extremism and its universal reach. They called upon all countries to implement the UNSC Resolution 1267 and other relevant resolutions designating terrorist entities. They also called upon all countries to work towards eliminating terrorist safe havens and infrastructure, in disrupting terrorist networks and financing channels, and stopping cross-border terrorism. They underlined *the need for all countries to deal with trans-national terrorism* emanating from their territory by effective criminal justice response. In that regard, *the two Leaders called for enhanced cooperation including through greater exchange of information and intelligence* between the two sides.”

This paragraph will certainly bring India and Indonesia on the same page, with New Delhi satisfied to have made a subtle reference to Islamabad with the mention of “trans-national terrorism” and implementation of the UNSC Resolution 1267.

*thewire()in/86455/india-indonesia-relations-maritime-cooperation/*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

New CN-235 MPA equipped with the Selex Sage 600 ESM for the Indonesian Air Force at PT DI facility. Credit to Aditya P Putra.





https://www.instagram.com/p/BNoLqzMhco9/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BNoLqzMhco9/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesia reportedly negotiating price of Russian Su-35 fighters*





The Sukhoi Su-35 in flight testing. Source: Sukhoi

Indonesia and Russia are continuing to negotiate the terms of the Indonesian Air Force's (TNI-AU's) procurement of Sukhoi Su-35 'Flanker-E' multirole combat aircraft, Indonesian defence minister Ryamizard Ryacudu has confirmed.

In comments reported by state-owned media agency Antara on 9 December, Ryacudu said the price of the aircraft had proved a stumbling block in the purchase of an initial eight aircraft.

"Just wait. [We] still have to bargain [the price]," he was quoted by Antara as saying. Ryacudu added that as well as price, Indonesia is also pressing Russia over the terms of technology transfer and localised production. "For the moment, [we plan to buy] just eight, and negotiations are underway," he said.

Details about the localised production programme have not been revealed but are unlikely to feature the manufacture or assembly of the whole aircraft unless Indonesia commits to a purchase of a significant number of aircraft. Localised component manufacturing and support are the most likely first phases of collaboration.

In 2015 Ryacudu said the Indonesian Ministry of Defence had selected the Su-35 to replace the TNI-AU's Northrop F-5E Tiger II fighters, which entered TNI-AU service in 1980 and are expected to be withdrawn from service by the end of the decade.

Previously outlining the rationale for the selection of the Su-35, Ryacudu has said that the TNI-AU was "accustomed" to operating Russian fighter aircraft. The service operates a mix of 16 Su-27SK 'Flanker' and Su-30MK2 'Flanker-C' fighter aircraft procured over the past decade.

Most of these aircraft, and other military platforms, were procured through aid and long-term loans provided by Moscow. It is also likely that similar financial mechanisms would support Indonesia's purchase of the Su-35. To that end, Tubagus Hasanuddin, vice-chairman of Indonesian House of Representatives' defence commission, confirmed in September 2015 that Jakarta was discussing with Moscow the terms of a USD3 billion defence loan.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(332 of 503 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/66155/indonesia-reportedly-negotiating-price-of-russian-su-35-fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## papacita

Report from Syria says two Leopard 2A4 of Turkish Armed Forces were hit by IS terrorists with ATGMs. The tanks are mostly undamaged.
















Need confirmation but this could be a way to measure how our Leopard 2A4 and Leopard 2RI would cope against enemy's ATGM.


----------



## papacita

striver44 said:


> according to @ramiallolah twitter account info says that 2 tanks destroyed one damaged after double direct atgm hit and another one damaged by mortar round, but not sure if it's leopard (turkish m60s also participate in the area as part of operation Euphrates shield. As for my personal opinion, those atgm will definietly penetrate the armor, ISIS operate a huge amount of ATGM's (mostly kornet) and they're using them quite effective against iraqi abrams. btw those leopard are used against ISIS stronghold of Al-BAB



That account is suspended to me and it was a pro ISIS account which had been spreading plenty of ridiculous hoaxes. But yeah this info is yet to be confirmed anyway, need to wait official statement from Turkish forces.


----------



## striver44

papacita said:


> That account is suspended to me and it was a pro ISIS account which had been spreading plenty of ridiculous hoaxes. But yeah this info is yet to be confirmed anyway, need to wait official statement from Turkish forces.


can't agree more on @ramiallolah tendency of being pro ISIS. but I take info from any source anyway. in the case of syria and iraq, you can't find much of an info without being biased.


----------



## mandala

^^^
An article from Greece. 

*Syria: "First" of the Leopard 2A4 in confrontation with antitank missile*

22:45 12/12/2016

At least two attacks with anti-tank missiles conducted by ISIS against an equal number of Turkish tanks Leopard 2A4 in the area of al-Bab.

According to information from the Turkish army reported no loss tanks today, and thicken the internet reports that tanks survived without damage of attacks.
*
http://www.pronews.gr/portal/201612...toy-leopard-2a4-se-anametrisi-me-antiarmatiko



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Leopard 2 series is without doubt one of the most heavily protected MBT in the world, and there is no monkey model ever produced

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

madokafc said:


> Leopard 2 series is without doubt one of the most heavily protected MBT in the world, and there is no monkey model ever produced



We got ours straight from the fatherland so no monkey model 4 us. Yay!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Kopaska and Fatahillah

@andrean. Hk






16th Squadron

@bams

#RSN #AFB

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Navy Kopaska (Naval Special Warfare Unit) with P3 Cheetah ATV made by PT SSE Defence Indonesia.
photo credit : Andrean HK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

mandala said:


> ^^^
> An article from Greece.
> 
> *Syria: "First" of the Leopard 2A4 in confrontation with antitank missile*
> 
> 22:45 12/12/2016
> 
> At least two attacks with anti-tank missiles conducted by ISIS against an equal number of Turkish tanks Leopard 2A4 in the area of al-Bab.
> 
> According to information from the Turkish army reported no loss tanks today, and thicken the internet reports that tanks survived without damage of attacks.
> *
> http://www.pronews.gr/portal/201612...toy-leopard-2a4-se-anametrisi-me-antiarmatiko
> 
> 
> *















clearly the second tank that got hit is cooked off, syrialiveumap confirms that 4 tank crewmen are injured. http://syria.liveuamap.com/en/2016/13-december-isil-hit-leopard-2a4-tank-with-atgm-near-al-bab


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> clearly the second tank that got hit is cooked off, syrialiveumap confirms that 4 tank crewmen are injured. http://syria.liveuamap.com/en/2016/13-december-isil-hit-leopard-2a4-tank-with-atgm-near-al-bab



cooked off and 4 crew injured, are u so sure? usually they will died on the spot if their vehicle cooked off


----------



## MarveL

_Handover of the NC235 PT DI to the Royal Thai Police at the airport Don Muang, Bangkok, Thailand on Thursday, December 2016.Director of PT DI Dr. Budi Santoso, the Indonesian Ambassador Rusdi, Chief Flight Thai police Lt. Tanitsak Threevasawat. _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

madokafc said:


> cooked off and 4 crew injured, are u so sure? usually they will died on the spot if their vehicle cooked off



It's likely that the ammo storage cooked off and the blow-out panel worked. This is consistent with the fact that the side turret is hit. The thickness of side turret is about 300+ mm, so far below the average penetration of modern ATGM. It makes sense if penetration occurred.


----------



## Nike

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> It's likely that the ammo storage cooked off and the blow-out panel worked. This is consistent with the fact that the side turret is hit. The thickness of side turret is about 300+ mm, so far below the average penetration of modern ATGM. It makes sense if penetration occurred.



have u have a solid proof to backing up your claim? any photos or video

if not yours just speculation and i can dismiss it

so far there is no picture about secondary explotion from the Leopard 2 in which had been hit by the ATGM to bring the suggestion of cooked off reaction ever happened. The prime explotion is what we got so far, either they just hit the jerry can or other flammable device around Leopard 2 turret or it was just an explotion from their prime warhead when collides with Leo body. 

Some member trying to bring the issues for their own "pleasure"


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

madokafc said:


> have u have a solid proof to backing up your claim? any photos or video
> 
> if not yours just speculation and i can dismiss it
> 
> so far there is no picture about secondary explotion from the Leopard 2 in which had been hit by the ATGM to bring the suggestion of cooked off reaction ever happened. The prime explotion is what we got so far, either they just hit the jerry can or other flammable device around Leopard 2 turret or it was just an explotion from their prime warhead when collides with Leo body.
> 
> Some member trying to bring the issues for their own "pleasure"



I said that it's "likely"...so it's speculation and you can dismiss it if you want.

Modern Russian ATGM can penetrate more than 600mm of armor, while the side turret armor of Leopard 2 is only half of that. So, it makes sense if penetration did occur.

Even if Leopard 2 is penetrated, TNI-AD can learn from this and perhaps upgrade existing 2A4 units into 2RI standard. Compared to other tanks, Leopard 2 has limited combat records. There are flaws that are yet to be discovered in combat situations.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

AARM 2016 moments

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> I said that it's "likely"...so it's speculation and you can dismiss it if you want.
> 
> Modern Russian ATGM can penetrate more than 600mm of armor, while the side turret armor of Leopard 2 is only half of that. So, it makes sense if penetration did occur.
> 
> Even if Leopard 2 is penetrated, TNI-AD can learn from this and perhaps upgrade existing 2A4 units into 2RI standard. Compared to other tanks, Leopard 2 has limited combat records. There are flaws that are yet to be discovered in combat situations.



if penetration happened and cooked off explotion happened (i wonder if you know what is this term is mean) the crew will be very lucky if they just got injury

the tanks got hit from the right flank, meanwhile their munition racks in turret bustle placed on the left.... 

no evidence about cooked off but still talking yep yep Russian strong crew we got here


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

madokafc said:


> if penetration happened and cooked off explotion happened (i wonder if you know what is this term is mean) the crew will be very lucky if they just got injury
> 
> the tanks got hit from the right flank, meanwhile their munition racks in turret bustle placed on the left....
> 
> no evidence about cooked off but still talking yep yep Russian strong crew we got here



If the ammo rack is penetrated and the blow out panel works, there's still a good chance for the crews to survive, despite some injuries and smoke inhalation. 

Again, it's a speculation, based on these two pictures.

For this tank, there's no secondary fire. Perhaps not penetrated. 






But with this tank, it is charred black and engulfed with fire after being hit, 





Also, I'm not Russian stronk crews 

I also criticized those flying turret tanks. I don't support any country.....I praise any good thing and criticize any flaw. Of course there's a consequence, I have been called both US stronk and Russian stronk fans.

Anyway, Leopard 2A4 is an early 1990 technology. It's no longer cutting edge. Similar to early M1A1. Newer Merkava and M1A2 models fell victim to ATGM, so it could happen to Leopard 2A4 too, if hit on the sides and rear.


----------



## Nike

no real pic, is all of assumpshits as simple as that. Konkurs itself is oldies design, surface to public known in 70's decade







Latihan Tempur Hari NusantaraPasukan tank amphibi LVT-7 dan BMP-3 TNI AL melintasi kapal perang usai melakukan serangan darat saat gladi bersih menyambut Hari Nusantara 2015 di Pelabuhuan Perikanan Lampulo, Banda Aceh, Sabtu (12/12). Latihan tempur yang melibatkan ratusan marinir, tank amphibi, sejumlah kapal perang dan helikopter itu dalam rangka memeriahkan puncak peringatan Hari Nusantara 2015 yang berlangsung tanggal 9 - 13 Desember di Aceh. (ANTARA FOTO/Ampelsa)









Latihan Tempur Hari NusantaraPasukan tank amphibi LVT-7 dan BMP-3 TNI AL melakukan serangan darat saat gladi bersih menyambut Hari Nusantara 2015 di Pelabuhuan Perikanan Lampulo, Banda Aceh, Sabtu (12/12). Latihan tempur yang melibatkan ratusan marinir, tank amphibi, sejumlah kapal perang dan helikopter itu dalam rangka memeriahkan puncak peringatan Hari Nusantara 2015 yang berlangsung tanggal 9 - 13 Desember di Aceh. (ANTARA FOTO/Ampelsa)

*Ahok Diamankan Menggunakan Barracuda*
Selasa, 13 Desember 2016 14:35 WIB | 272 Views






Ahok Diamankan Menggunakan BarracudaKendaraan jenis "Barracuda" membawa Gubernur DKI Jakarta nonaktif Basuki Tjahaja Purnama atau Ahok usai menjalani sidang di Pengadilan Negeri Jakarta Utara, Jakarta, Selasa (13/12/2016). Ahok menjalani sidang dengan agenda pembacaan dakwaan oleh majelis Hakim. (ANTARA FOTO/Muhammad Adimaja)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

madokafc said:


> cooked off and 4 crew injured, are u so sure? usually they will died on the spot if their vehicle cooked off


this abrams got hit at the side by a kornet missile and resulted in a fiery cook off situation, very similar to the one happening in the turkish leopards. I know leopards are tough tank, I'm not saying that the leopard's are indeed destroyed, but it's likely to be







madokafc said:


> no real pic, is all of assumpshits as simple as that. Konkurs itself is oldies design, surface to public known in 70's decade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latihan Tempur Hari NusantaraPasukan tank amphibi LVT-7 dan BMP-3 TNI AL melintasi kapal perang usai melakukan serangan darat saat gladi bersih menyambut Hari Nusantara 2015 di Pelabuhuan Perikanan Lampulo, Banda Aceh, Sabtu (12/12). Latihan tempur yang melibatkan ratusan marinir, tank amphibi, sejumlah kapal perang dan helikopter itu dalam rangka memeriahkan puncak peringatan Hari Nusantara 2015 yang berlangsung tanggal 9 - 13 Desember di Aceh. (ANTARA FOTO/Ampelsa)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latihan Tempur Hari NusantaraPasukan tank amphibi LVT-7 dan BMP-3 TNI AL melakukan serangan darat saat gladi bersih menyambut Hari Nusantara 2015 di Pelabuhuan Perikanan Lampulo, Banda Aceh, Sabtu (12/12). Latihan tempur yang melibatkan ratusan marinir, tank amphibi, sejumlah kapal perang dan helikopter itu dalam rangka memeriahkan puncak peringatan Hari Nusantara 2015 yang berlangsung tanggal 9 - 13 Desember di Aceh. (ANTARA FOTO/Ampelsa)
> 
> *Ahok Diamankan Menggunakan Barracuda*
> Selasa, 13 Desember 2016 14:35 WIB | 272 Views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahok Diamankan Menggunakan BarracudaKendaraan jenis "Barracuda" membawa Gubernur DKI Jakarta nonaktif Basuki Tjahaja Purnama atau Ahok usai menjalani sidang di Pengadilan Negeri Jakarta Utara, Jakarta, Selasa (13/12/2016). Ahok menjalani sidang dengan agenda pembacaan dakwaan oleh majelis Hakim. (ANTARA FOTO/Muhammad Adimaja)


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia develops unmanned submarine technology*

Indonesia is developing unmanned submarine technology in the hope of securing the country’s vast ocean territory at an efficient cost.

The unmanned submarine, called Kaledupa, will be able to operate at a depth 150 meters, the Defense Ministry’s director for defense industry and technology, Brig. Gen. Jan Pieter Ate, said on Tuesday.

The product is made by PT Robo Marine Indonesia, a technology company based in Bandung, West Java.

“The Defense Ministry has ordered the defense industry to develop the technology for this unmanned submarine. We have appointed PT Robo Marine Indonesia because the company has skills in this technology,” Jan Pieter told _The Jakarta Post._

Kaledupa was tested on Sunday in Wakatobi waters, Southeast Sulawesi, to obtain the ministry’s certificate of eligibility. 

Jan Pieter said Kaledupa had many strengths. For instance, it has underwater sensing technology, an underwater recorder with HD resolution and LED lighting tools that help the submarine see hundreds of meters under the ocean.

“During the test, Kaledupa managed to prove all of its advantages. We hope this new technological development will reduce our dependency on foreign weaponry systems,” he said. *(hwa)

http://www_thejakartapost_com/news/2016/12/14/indonesia-develops-unmanned-submarine-technology_html
*
anyone know anout this?


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> this abrams got hit at the side by a kornet missile and resulted in a fiery cook off situation, very similar to the one happening in the turkish leopards. I know leopards are tough tank, I'm not saying that the leopard's are indeed destroyed, but it's likely to be



oh yeah, keep the job boys 

sure any ATGM will do the jobs  so where is the Leopard cooked off vid right now?









Pasca Gempa Pidie Jaya AcehTim SAR gabungan berusaha mengevakuasi puing-puing dan mencari korban yang tertimpa bangunan di Pasar Tringgadeng, Pidie Jaya, Aceh, Kamis (8/12/2016). Gempa 6,5 SR yang berpusat di Pidie Jaya, Aceh pada Rabu (7/12/2016), mengakibatkan lebih dari 100 orang tewas, ratusan orang luka-luka serta ratusan bangunan rusak berat. (ANTARA FOTO/Hafidz Mubarak A)






Tim SAR gabungan berusaha mengevakuasi puing-puing dan mencari korban yang tertimpa bangunan di Pasar Tringgadeng, Pidie Jaya, Aceh, Kamis (8/12/2016). Gempa 6,5 SR yang berpusat di Pidie Jaya, Aceh pada Rabu (7/12/2016), mengakibatkan lebih dari 100 orang tewas, ratusan orang luka-luka serta ratusan bangunan rusak berat. (ANTARA /Hafidz Mubarak A)






Tim SAR gabungan berusaha mengevakuasi puing-puing dan mencari korban yang tertimpa bangunan di Pasar Tringgadeng, Pidie Jaya, Aceh, Kamis (8/12/2016). Gempa 6,5 SR yang berpusat di Pidie Jaya, Aceh pada Rabu (7/12/2016), mengakibatkan lebih dari 100 orang tewas, ratusan orang luka-luka serta ratusan bangunan rusak berat. (ANTARA /Hafidz Mubarak A)







Pasca Gempa Pidie Jaya AcehTim SAR gabungan berusaha mengevakuasi puing-puing dan mencari korban yang tertimpa bangunan di Pasar Tringgadeng, Pidie Jaya, Aceh, Kamis (8/12/2016). Gempa 6,5 SR yang berpusat di Pidie Jaya, Aceh pada Rabu (7/12/2016), mengakibatkan lebih dari 100 orang tewas, ratusan orang luka-luka serta ratusan bangunan rusak berat. (ANTARA /Hafidz Mubarak A)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> oh yeah, keep the job boys
> 
> sure any ATGM will do the jobs  so where is the Leopard cooked off vid right now?



I'm TRULY sorry for jumping at this discussion all of a sudden, but....

With all due RESPECT, maam.. Are you implying that Leopard is somehow uh.. indestructible, just because there is no footage of it getting blown outta the rathole?

Forgive me if I annoy you, but I can assure you it's just a sincere question, and the most humble of me. Once again, sorry if I came out wrong, somehow.

And just to let you know, I'm not "Papa Bear FOR THE WIN" guy, neither "Uncle Sam ALL THE WAY" kind of fanboy. As long as our military gets the best deal, I can sleep comfortably.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

jek_sperrow said:


> *Indonesia develops unmanned submarine technology*
> 
> anyone know anout this?







*HIU Merah* Product PT RMI

A customized ROV to be a model of mini submarine research and development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

GraveDigger388 said:


> I'm TRULY sorry for jumping at this discussion all of a sudden, but....
> 
> With all due RESPECT, maam.. Are you implying that Leopard is somehow uh.. indestructible, just because there is no footage of it getting blown outta the rathole?
> 
> Forgive me if I annoy you, but I can assure you it's just a sincere question, and the most humble of me. Once again, sorry if I came out wrong, somehow.
> 
> And just to let you know, I'm not "Papa Bear FOR THE WIN" guy, neither "Uncle Sam ALL THE WAY" kind of fanboy. As long as our military gets the best deal, I can sleep comfortably.



Lol, until you show me the real evident i will dismiss your all asumpshit, is as simple as that

bukannya gua ngedewain Leopard2, hell, mendingan kalau memang itu benar ancur mending gak usah dibahas ampe diterangin detail ini dan itunya. Ini forum internasional coy, banyak yang suka ngetroll di thread ini dari negara lain. So ngerti maksud gua kan. Gua harap case closed.


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> Lol, until you show me the real evident i will dismiss your all asumpshit, is as simple as that
> 
> bukannya gua ngedewain Leopard2, hell, mendingan kalau memang itu benar ancur mending gak usah dibahas ampe diterangin detail ini dan itunya. Ini forum internasional coy, banyak yang suka ngetroll di thread ini dari negara lain. So ngerti maksud gua kan. Gua harap case closed.


Non, bukannya Kesannya jadi over -PeDe yah? Diliat orng gitu...

Maap nih kalo saya banyak ngomong..


----------



## samudro_JOY

well, enough is enough, our leo is so stronk and it always gonna be stronk .... xD







Spoiler














*all photo by Irwin D.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

Saya masih baru disini, masih meraba raba, apakah diskusi disini disebutkan yang baik2 saja atau "apa adanya". Tapi saya yakin kalau kita apa adanya, orang bakal respek kok. 

Meskipun 2A4 jebol, bukan berarti tanknya jelek, tapi batas kemampuannya memang cuma sampai disana. Si red dot, tanknya sama kayak kita, Negara2 utaranya lagi tanknya beresiko menjadi flying turret pada kasus yang sama. Si selatan, tank yang sejenis sudah banyak yang hancur, apalagi punya mereka model agak lama.

Tapi kalau disini stylenya nyebutkan yang baik2 saja sebagai sarana etalase, ya saya manut aja


----------



## papacita

There's no official confirmation yet. No tank is invincible, true, deployment of Leopard 2A4 of Turkish Armed Forces in Syria is a good way for us to see how they feat in real combat. If there's report then please post here but we should refrain from making any assumptions as it will only make the situation more unclear.

Testing tracked amphibious APC prototype from Balitbang and PT. Wirajayadi Bahari

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

kalau orang lama bakalan ngerti sendiri ini forum isinya kebanyakan chauvinist pig dan troller bahkan pendukung teroris jg ada.

Tapi ampe sekarang ISIS gak pernah ngeluarin pic dan vid Leo turki yg after hitnya. Padahal pas kasus Abrams reel nya seabreg buat bahan propaganda dan masturbasi pendukungnya





next year new toys for marines will be signed and arrived

BMP3, Sea Rider, Apc and among other

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MacanJawa

madokafc said:


> kalau orang lama bakalan ngerti sendiri ini forum isinya kebanyakan chauvinist pig dan troller bahkan pendukung teroris jg ada.
> 
> Tapi ampe sekarang ISIS gak pernah ngeluarin pic dan vid Leo turki yg after hitnya. Padahal pas kasus Abrams reel nya seabreg buat bahan propaganda dan masturbasi pendukungnya
> 
> View attachment 360289
> 
> next year new toys for marines will be signed and arrived
> 
> BMP3, Sea Rider, Apc and among other


Kasus abram yang mana ya? Yang dihantam houthi? Atau yang DI serang Isis pakai RPG?


----------



## Nike

MacanJawa said:


> Kasus abram yang mana ya? Yang dihantam houthi? Atau yang DI serang Isis pakai RPG?



ya kan banyak dia mah, kena hantem VBIED jg ada kok LoL










Irbiz GAZ ATV, TNI AD yon Zeni under natural disaster fast response group

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## koteka

MacanJawa said:


> Kasus abram yang mana ya? Yang dihantam houthi? Atau yang DI serang Isis pakai RPG?


 
tante berangkat aja ke suriah lihat sendiri


madokafc said:


> kalau orang lama bakalan ngerti sendiri ini forum isinya kebanyakan chauvinist pig dan troller bahkan pendukung teroris jg ada.
> 
> Tapi ampe sekarang ISIS gak pernah ngeluarin pic dan vid Leo turki yg after hitnya. Padahal pas kasus Abrams reel nya seabreg buat bahan propaganda dan masturbasi pendukungnya
> 
> View attachment 360289
> 
> next year new toys for marines will be signed and arrived
> 
> BMP3, Sea Rider, Apc and among other



tante medokan berangkat aja ke suriah lihat sendiri


----------



## pr1v4t33r

1st flight test for Senegalese (N65) CN-235

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## afiq0110

papacita said:


> There's no official confirmation yet. No tank is invincible, true, deployment of Leopard 2A4 of Turkish Armed Forces in Syria is a good way for us to see how they feat in real combat. If there's report then please post here but we should refrain from making any assumptions as it will only make the situation more unclear.
> 
> Testing tracked amphibious APC prototype from Balitbang and PT. Wirajayadi Bahari



Allright... Yay... We design our own LVT... Awesome...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

hiu merah usv by pt. RMI,

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Satria Manggala

Remotely Operated Vehicle (ROV) *Kaledupa* by PT. Robo Marine Indonesia. (luqmanlabib)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

koteka said:


> tante berangkat aja ke suriah lihat sendiri
> 
> 
> tante medokan berangkat aja ke suriah lihat sendiri



first post to attack me? another banci taman lawang?


----------



## samudro_JOY

*Tata Motors works with Pindad*
 Wednesday, December 14th, 2016

Tata Motors and Pindad state-owned machinery and military equipment manufacturing company in the manufacture of military transport vehicles to reach a consensus, the India's largest integrated auto company ready to diversify our automotive industry.

"I think it's great," says Thomas Trikasih Lembong, director of the investment co-ordinating body (BKPM), yesterday in New Delhi, India. "I think it's great, because it will diversify the domestic car, which has always been dominated by Japanese cars, follow up."

President Joko Widodo met with 20 chief executives of India's leading companies at the Leela Palace Hotel in New Delhi on Tuesday.

Among those attending was Ravindra Pisharody, executive director of Tata Motors. In the meeting, Pisalodi and Pindad CEO Abraham (Abraham Mose).

*Pindad chief executive, Abraham* said, the company *signed a memorandum of understanding with Tata Motors*, a subsidiary of Tata Group in India,* to assemble military transport vehicles and commercial vehicles.*

*"The scope of cooperation includes design and development, sales research, assembly cooperation*, as well as* Indonesia and ASEAN marketing strategy research*. *For military vehicles, we will manufacture Anoa type 8 × 8 wheeled tank trucks*," he said.

Further, Tata Motors is determined to make Pindad the partner of Tata Motors to tap the market potential of military vehicles in Indonesia and ASEAN countries.

This partnership marks an important milestone in Tata Motors' expansion into Indonesia.

"We are honored to work with Pindad, which is respected by the Indonesian people," said Biswadev Sengupta, general manager of Tata Motors Indonesia, a brand owner of Tata Motors Ltd in Indonesia.

He is confident that this partnership will enhance the value of the company's contribution to Indonesia, while supporting Tata Motors to achieve its long-term commitment.

Tata Motors, the maker of military vehicles since 1958, is India's largest car company and the world's top 10 commercial vehicle brand.

Military vehicles manufactured by Tata Motors have been recognized by the United Nations and by countries around the world.

*http://www.shangbaoindonesia.com/?p=170765*
*http://www.janes.com/article/66195/india-indonesia-look-to-joint-defence-production*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

*Bakamla to procure new patrol boats in 2017*
Jakarta | Sun, December 11, 2016 | 09:23 am






The crew of the KN 4802 Singa Laut (in background) detain "smuggling suspects" during a simulated maritime security operation in Lembeh Straits, Bitung, North Sulawesi, on Dec. 8. The simulation was training for the Maritime Security Board (Bakamla), the North Sulawesi Water Police, the National Narcotics Agency and the Nuclear Energy Supervisory Agency (Bapeten). (Antara/Adwit B. Pramono)

The Maritime Security Board (Bakamla) has announced a plan to purchase new patrol boats in 2017 to strengthen its patrol fleet in securing Indonesia maritime territory.

“We have planned to buy four new patrol boats. The boats are designed differently than the boats of our maritime counterparts like Navy or the National Police,” Bakamla chief Vice Adm. Arie Sudewo told _The Jakarta Post_during a recent interview in Jakarta.

*Bakamla will procure two 110-meter boats and two 80-meter patrol boats, Arie said. The new boats were designed to have forensics laboratories on board to allow the guards to test suspicious objects immediately during a patrol.*

Currently, Bakamla operates six patrol boats in the eastern and western zones of Indonesia's maritime territory.

*In 2017 Bakamla will get a budget of Rp 955 billion (US$71.5 million) of budget and most of it will be spent on the four new boats, which will be developed in the state-owned shipyard PT PAL.*

In 2016 Bakamla received Rp 350 billion to finance its activities.

Bakamla coordinates with 14 institutions in the country's maritime sector, including the Navy, the Water Police, the Customs Office, the Immigration Office, the prosecutor’s office, the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry, the Foreign Affairs Ministry and the Transportation Ministry. (evi)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/12/11/bakamla-to-procure-new-patrol-boats-in-2017.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## faries

Image credit to Suharso Rahman/ Angkasa
http://angkasa.co.id/galeri/foto/halang-rintang-bekal-menjadi-tangguh-ala-prajurit-tni-al/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

NC212i Phillipine Air Force with PT DI Marketing and Restruction Budiman Saleh, Under-secretary USAC Elefante, and Philippine Chief of AF Staff Maj.Gen. Briques. Image courtesy PT DI.





NC212i Phillipine Air Force with its configurations.





NC212i Phillipine Air Force with its crew.

http://angkasa.co.id/info/dua-nc212i-pesanan-au-filipina-siap-diantar/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## faries

National Counter Terrorism Agency (BNPT) held a Joint Exercises Crisis Conditions Prevention (Gulkonsis) VI on 4th to 8th November 2016. The exercise concludes with a simulation handling of terror in the air by Detachment Bravo (Denbravo) Paskhas Corps Air Force, Marines Jala Mangkara Detachment, and Police Mobile Brigade Corps special detachment 88.

Image credit to Angkasa.

http://angkasa.co.id/galeri/foto/mengintip-uji-kesiapan-antiteror-di-latihan-gulkonsis-vi/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## faries

Nasi Tumpeng (turmeric rice) and pizza. Farewell artmosphere between Indonesian and Italian contingent toward the end of UNIFIL assignment. Image credit Nana Frogman.

https://www.facebook.com/7622574837...257483796698/1280645941957847/?type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Twin 

@oriphotograp

#PKR #10514

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Zarvan

faries said:


> National Counter Terrorism Agency (BNPT) held a Joint Exercises Crisis Conditions Prevention (Gulkonsis) VI on 4th to 8th November 2016. The exercise concludes with a simulation handling of terror in the air by Detachment Bravo (Denbravo) Paskhas Corps Air Force, Marines Jala Mangkara Detachment, and Police Mobile Brigade Corps special detachment 88.
> 
> Image credit to Angkasa.
> 
> http://angkasa.co.id/galeri/foto/mengintip-uji-kesiapan-antiteror-di-latihan-gulkonsis-vi/



The girl is giving dam good expressions I must say


----------



## mandala

Loading torpedo RI Nanggala (1960). Foto: Dispenal.






https://www.facebook.com/lembagaker...276675314017/1024082744366735/?type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

India Offer Reconnaissance Patrol Ship





INS Sumitra P 59 [Naval Today]









INS Sumitra P 59 at Jakarta


*Liputan 6*

*Mission Oriented Trainning (MOT)*





F16 n T50i @ IWJ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

BTR-4M 

@IMF






I could tell you, but then I'd have to kill you

@Adrean.hk






Live firing test 120mm 

KRI Fatahillah

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## papacita

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Live firing test 120mm
> 
> KRI Fatahillah
> 
> View attachment 360786

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Saryu class is just an OPV....


----------



## MacanJawa

any news from projec 636.6 aquisition?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Pindad
> 
> View attachment 360981
> View attachment 360982


Cool komodo


----------



## faries

After 22 years of hiatus, Indonesia Air Show will be held in 2018 at Ngurah Rai or Soekarno-Hatta by National Air and Space Power Center of Indonesia (NASPCI) in cooperation with IAF, LIMA, and Tarsus. Image credit to Angkasa.





EC-725 Caracal. Image by Jeff Prananda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## papacita

R-Han 450 test yesterday. It was able to reach almost 150km range, much farther than previous tests

Credit: IMF

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

Just surfing in the website and find good toys for our special forces/police, mechanized ballistic shield RS1-RBS1 from Howe & Howe Technologies. Good toys for urban warfares. It serves as a robotic ballistic shield, door breacher and vehicle/debris remover when the environment is deemed unsafe. 

The Robotic Ballistic Shield (RBS1) or “Swat Bot” concept was created in coordination with the Massachusetts State Police. It utilizes the RS1 base platform, a collapsible ballistics shield, and a hardened AR400 steel nose shield to protect those in the line of fire. Standard procedures for approaching a hostile environment means utilizing a shield barely larger than the human torso for protection. The “SWAT Bot” offers the operator and team adequate cover from hailing gunfire and explosive scenarios.


Dimensions Stowed: 72” L x 41” W x 47” H
Dimensions Expanded: 72” L x 97” W x 80” H
Weight: 2290 lbs
Draw bar pull: 1270lbs on asphalt, 1040lbs on concrete
25hp Diesel Engine


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Live Firing 

#parchim #ASW #corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

striver44 said:


>


What is this?

Newly formed Blitzkrieg-motorcycle-kampfgruppe Battalion kinda thing or what? Back at the good 'ol '40s, eh? 

Kinda remind me of a video game, a good one it was....





......yep.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@imf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

4 gold Medals at AARM 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

GraveDigger388 said:


> What is this?
> 
> Newly formed Blitzkrieg-motorcycle-kampfgruppe Battalion kinda thing or what? Back at the good 'ol '40s, eh?
> 
> Kinda remind me of a video game, a good one it was....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......yep.


IMZ URAL 650 W Sidecar, of the marine corps scout


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia is building the biggest propellant factory in Asia*

_Jawapos - 17 December 2016_


Owned by PT. DAHANA and located in Subang, West Java.

The factory is expected to produce 800 tons per year.

PT Dahana (Persero) tengah menggarap proyek ambisius. BUMN produsen bahan peledak dan senjata tersebut sedang membangun pabrik komponen rudal dan roket pertama serta terbesar di Asia.

Pabrik akan dibangun di atas lahan seluas lima hektar. Lokasinya di Kecamatan Cibogo, Kabupaten Subang, Jawa Barat.

Senior Manager Pengelola Aset PT Dahana, Andri Pugiantoro mengatakan, pembangunan pabrik propelan (bahan kimia) tersebut ditargetkan harus selesai dalam kurun waktu selama 3 tahun ke depan.

"Jika pabrik ini sudah selesai, maka akan mampu memproduksi hingga 800 ton Propelan per tahun," ujar Andri, Jumat (16/12).

"Ini pertama di Asia, dan baru ada di Indonesia, tepatnya di Kabupaten Subang, yang diharapakan pembangunan pabriknya ini bisa selesai sesuai dengan target," lanjut dia.

Seperti diketahui, propelan merupakan sejenis bahan kimia yang digunakan untuk komponen pembuatan rudal dan roket.

Dijelaskannya, selama ini Indonesia selalu mendatangkan propelan untuk bahan baku rudal dan roket dari luar negeri, tetapi ke depan,
Indonesia sudah bisa memproduksi sendiri, sehingga akan mendatangkan devisa negara, apalagi bahan bakunya 60 persen ada di Indonesia.

"Propelan sendiri terdiri dari senyawa fuel, oksidator, dan adiktif. Proses pengayaan senyawa tersebut menghasilkan propelan base, dengan fuel, dan oksidator, yang terpadu dalam satu senyawa kimia, seperti nitroselulosa, nitrogliserin dan nitroguaridin, yang menjadi bahan baku rudal dan roket," imbuhnya.

Andri menegaskan, sebelum pabrik Propelan dibangun, pihaknya terlebih dahulu sudah membangun pabrik Nitro Gloserin (NG), dan pabrik Nitro celullose (NC), yang menjadi bahan utama pembuatan propelan di kawasan Energetic Material Center (EMC). Adapun dana investasi yang dibutuhkan untuk membangun pabrik Propelan tersebut diperkirakan lebih dari Rp 5 triliun.

"Paling sedikit kita butuh dana Rp 5 triliun. Dan kemungkinan besar lebih dari itu," pungkasnya.(jar/rmol/mam/JPG)

http://www.jawapos.com/read/2016/12/17/71507/wow-indonesia-bangun-pabrik-rudal-terbesar-di-asia-

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

A-1334 Total loss

Innalillahi wa inna ilaihi roojiun

Mohon ijin 
melaporkan pada hari Minggu, 18 Desember 2016 telah terjadi lost contact pesawat C-130 HS, A-1334/Mayor PNB Marlon, rute TMK-WMA-JAP-WMA-MRE-WMA-JAP-WMA-MNA/R
Kronologis :

1. Pesawat berangkat dari Timika - Wamena, ATD 05.35 WIT, rencana tiba 06.13 WIT, 
2. Sebelum landing Contacts Tower wamena terakhir Pukul 06.02 WIT, 
3. Pada menit 06.08 WIT, Tower inside ( melihat secara manual) pesawat akan Landing.
4. Pada menit 06.09 WIT, pesawat lost Contacts.
5. Informasi dari satgas di Wamena pesawat menabrak gunung tugima.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## UMNOPutra

The C130 loses contact and hit mount Tugama at Wamena Papua this morning ,,,

How many these are still oprating by TNI-AU ?
*--------*
*Pesawat Hercules TNI Dikabarkan Hilang Kontak di Wamena Papua*
http://news.liputan6.com/read/26814...lang-kontak-di-wamena-papua?siteName=liputan6







katarabhumi said:


> *Indonesia is building the biggest propellant factory in Asia*
> 
> _Jawapos - 17 December 2016_
> 
> 
> Owned by PT. DAHANA and located in Subang, West Java.
> 
> The factory is expected to produce 800 tons per year.
> PT Dahana (Persero) tengah menggarap proyek ambisius. BUMN produsen bahan peledak dan senjata tersebut sedang membangun pabrik komponen rudal dan roket pertama serta terbesar di Asia.
> 
> Pabrik akan dibangun di atas lahan seluas lima hektar. Lokasinya di Kecamatan Cibogo, Kabupaten Subang, Jawa Barat.
> 
> Senior Manager Pengelola Aset PT Dahana, Andri Pugiantoro mengatakan, pembangunan pabrik propelan (bahan kimia) tersebut ditargetkan harus selesai dalam kurun waktu selama 3 tahun ke depan.
> 
> "Jika pabrik ini sudah selesai, maka akan mampu memproduksi hingga 800 ton Propelan per tahun," ujar Andri, Jumat (16/12).
> 
> "Ini pertama di Asia, dan baru ada di Indonesia, tepatnya di Kabupaten Subang, yang diharapakan pembangunan pabriknya ini bisa selesai sesuai dengan target," lanjut dia.
> 
> Seperti diketahui, propelan merupakan sejenis bahan kimia yang digunakan untuk komponen pembuatan rudal dan roket.
> 
> Dijelaskannya, selama ini Indonesia selalu mendatangkan propelan untuk bahan baku rudal dan roket dari luar negeri, tetapi ke depan,
> Indonesia sudah bisa memproduksi sendiri, sehingga akan mendatangkan devisa negara, apalagi bahan bakunya 60 persen ada di Indonesia.
> 
> "Propelan sendiri terdiri dari senyawa fuel, oksidator, dan adiktif. Proses pengayaan senyawa tersebut menghasilkan propelan base, dengan fuel, dan oksidator, yang terpadu dalam satu senyawa kimia, seperti nitroselulosa, nitrogliserin dan nitroguaridin, yang menjadi bahan baku rudal dan roket," imbuhnya.
> 
> Andri menegaskan, sebelum pabrik Propelan dibangun, pihaknya terlebih dahulu sudah membangun pabrik Nitro Gloserin (NG), dan pabrik Nitro celullose (NC), yang menjadi bahan utama pembuatan propelan di kawasan Energetic Material Center (EMC). Adapun dana investasi yang dibutuhkan untuk membangun pabrik Propelan tersebut diperkirakan lebih dari Rp 5 triliun.
> 
> "Paling sedikit kita butuh dana Rp 5 triliun. Dan kemungkinan besar lebih dari itu," pungkasnya.(jar/rmol/mam/JPG)
> 
> http://www.jawapos.com/read/2016/12/17/71507/wow-indonesia-bangun-pabrik-rudal-terbesar-di-asia-
> 
> .



The first and also the biggest in Asia ... are you joking?


----------



## mengkom

UMNOPutra said:


> The first and also the biggest in Asia ... are you joking?


no, we're not joking
do you have any data that says otherwise?


you're bunch of benchwarmers, just watch from the sides
let the big boys play

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

UMNOPutra said:


> The C130 loses contact and hit mount Tugama at Wamena Papua this morning ,,,
> 
> How many these are still oprating by TNI-AU ?
> *--------*
> *Pesawat Hercules TNI Dikabarkan Hilang Kontak di Wamena Papua*
> http://news.liputan6.com/read/26814...lang-kontak-di-wamena-papua?siteName=liputan6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first and also the biggest in Asia ... are you joking?


We still have 2 squadron plus 5 more to come from Australia.


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

R. I. P Soldiers, we thank you for your services for the mother land


----------



## Nike

kebiasaan dare devil TNI AU harus distoplah, latihan peningkatan kualifasi pilot di tempat ekstrem dan berbahaya jgn terus dilakukan....

banyak SOP dan aturan keselamatan penerbangan yg dilanggar....


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Maenan baru

#densus88

@sharuk 






Unifil sniper






SPR-3 PINDAD 

For Kostrad






Bahan Renungan untukmu yg disana, yg selalu menampakkan wujud di televisi, medsos dan koran2 apabila ada kematian bak pahlawan kesiangan :

-Sebuah tim investigasi kecelakaan pesawat terbang yg bekerja dalam ruang 2 dimensi tanpa tekanan atau stress biasanya membutuhkan waktu ber-bulan2 bahkan kadang ber-tahun2 saling berdebat utk dapat mengambil kesimpulan penyebab terjadinya kecelakaan, benar atau tidaknya keputusan yg diambil Pilot beserta Crew dan kadang kesimpulan yg diambilpun belum tentu benar menggambarkan & menjelaskan kejadian sebenarnya yg terjadi di cockpit
-Bandingkan dgn seorang penerbang dan crew di cockpit yg hrs bisa tenang dihadapkan pada situasi emergency dalam situasi ruang 3 dimensi, penuh ketegangan, tekanan, keringat dingin dan hanya diberikan waktu beberapa detik/menit utk mengatasi situasi emergency yg ada, Nyawa yg ada sangat tergantung kepada keputusan Pilot & Crew yg diambil dalam waktu beberapa detik/menit yg ada tersebut, salah keputusan serta diperburuk oleh dimensi yg tidak menguntungkan maka fatal akibatnya. 
Sebagai gambaran apabila kondisi emergency tsb terjadi di 5000 ft AGL dan pesawat dalam kondisi uncontrol/nose dive maka apabila Vario dive speed menunjukkan 2000 ft/menit maka dalam waktu 2 menit 30 detik apabila tdk tertangani maka pesawat tsb sdh bersatu dgn bumi, bila kejadiannya di Base leg yg ketinggiannya sekitar 1000 ft AGL maka waktu yg dia punya hanya 30 detik.
-Bila ada pengamat penerbangan, orang2 yg mengaku ahli penerbangan(padahal dia tidak pernah terbang atau pernah terbang tapi kualifikasinya gak pernah komplit atau terbang pakai pesawat-pesawatan atau terbang pakai odong-odong), bekerja di atas kursi dan nonton TV sambil fesbukan kemudian sudah bisa mengambil kesimpulan penyebab kecelakaan pesawat terbang dalam waktu 1 x 1 jam maka orang2 tsb tergolong orang2 yg perlu dilestarikan karena kemampuannya hampir menyamai TUHAN #Berkacalah
Satu lagi kawan,klu mau tahu bagaimana caranya terbang maka bertanyalah kepada BURUNG jangan bertanya kepada AYAM, karena jawabannya pasti cuma berkokok doang, kenapa ? karena memang AYAM gak bisa terbang dan cuma gayanya doang #kukuruyuk

Credit to tjahya elang

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

After watching dozens of Air Crash Investigation episodes, it's easy to realize that there are hundreds of possible causes of air crashes. One could suddenly pop up and crash happens.


----------



## GraveDigger388

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Bahan Renungan untukmu yg disana, yg selalu menampakkan wujud di televisi, medsos dan koran2 apabila ada kematian bak pahlawan kesiangan :
> 
> -Sebuah tim investigasi kecelakaan pesawat terbang yg bekerja dalam ruang 2 dimensi tanpa tekanan atau stress biasanya membutuhkan waktu ber-bulan2 bahkan kadang ber-tahun2 saling berdebat utk dapat mengambil kesimpulan penyebab terjadinya kecelakaan, benar atau tidaknya keputusan yg diambil Pilot beserta Crew dan kadang kesimpulan yg diambilpun belum tentu benar menggambarkan & menjelaskan kejadian sebenarnya yg terjadi di cockpit
> -Bandingkan dgn seorang penerbang dan crew di cockpit yg hrs bisa tenang dihadapkan pada situasi emergency dalam situasi ruang 3 dimensi, penuh ketegangan, tekanan, keringat dingin dan hanya diberikan waktu beberapa detik/menit utk mengatasi situasi emergency yg ada, Nyawa yg ada sangat tergantung kepada keputusan Pilot & Crew yg diambil dalam waktu beberapa detik/menit yg ada tersebut, salah keputusan serta diperburuk oleh dimensi yg tidak menguntungkan maka fatal akibatnya.
> Sebagai gambaran apabila kondisi emergency tsb terjadi di 5000 ft AGL dan pesawat dalam kondisi uncontrol/nose dive maka apabila Vario dive speed menunjukkan 2000 ft/menit maka dalam waktu 2 menit 30 detik apabila tdk tertangani maka pesawat tsb sdh bersatu dgn bumi, bila kejadiannya di Base leg yg ketinggiannya sekitar 1000 ft AGL maka waktu yg dia punya hanya 30 detik.
> -Bila ada pengamat penerbangan, orang2 yg mengaku ahli penerbangan(padahal dia tidak pernah terbang atau pernah terbang tapi kualifikasinya gak pernah komplit atau terbang pakai pesawat-pesawatan atau terbang pakai odong-odong), bekerja di atas kursi dan nonton TV sambil fesbukan kemudian sudah bisa mengambil kesimpulan penyebab kecelakaan pesawat terbang dalam waktu 1 x 1 jam maka orang2 tsb tergolong orang2 yg perlu dilestarikan karena kemampuannya hampir menyamai TUHAN #Berkacalah
> Satu lagi kawan,klu mau tahu bagaimana caranya terbang maka bertanyalah kepada BURUNG jangan bertanya kepada AYAM, karena jawabannya pasti cuma berkokok doang, kenapa ? karena memang AYAM gak bisa terbang dan cuma gayanya doang #kukuruyuk
> 
> Credit to tjahya elang



Yep... Apalagi setelah saya nonton "Sully". Jadi tambah paham.

Faktor tekanan psikis, dalam hal ini pilot dan co-pilot bukanlah fakta enteng yang bisa diabaikan. Toh mereka juga manusia, walaupun sekejap, pasti mereka juga merasakan panik.


----------



## mandala

RIP To The Fallen.


----------



## rondo.royal2

sekilas info 

yg kepingin lihat peluncuran RX450 bisa mengunjungi instagram akunnya mbak @wikydewi

Yang kepingin tahu jadwal satelit lapan A2 ngapain aja .. Dan hasil foto pengamatan satelit A2 dan A3 ..seperti foto pengamatan di sebatik dan nunukan oleh satelit A2 awal 2016 .. Juga hasil pengamatan satelit A3 yaitu sungai tyne , newcastle ,UK ..
Silahkan mengunjungi instagram @lapansat atau twitter @lapansat

Kabar baik lagi pak josaphat sudah merampungkan micro satelit pertama didunia membawa SAR akan diluncurkan 2019 nanti .
berat 150kg .. Umumnya didunia 1 ton bahkan lebih.

Bisa di telusuri di google dg judul " ilmuwan indonesia bikin satelit radar micro pertama di dunia ". Beritanya dari tempo.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> After watching dozens of Air Crash Investigation episodes, it's easy to realize that there are hundreds of possible causes of air crashes. One could suddenly pop up and crash happens.


just telling how dangerous flying in papua is, you can watch this one as a reference. Papua lacks integrated air control and safety system. some area doesn't even have connection with ATC. combined that with bad weather and mountainous terrain + human factor.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Rest in Peace
---------------------
Selamat jalan Mayor Pnb Marlon Ardilles Kawer, penerbang Skadron Udara 32 kelahiran Biak, Papua dlm.musibah jatuhnya Hercules pagi ini. Almarhum merupakan instruktur penerbang C-130 Hercules TNI AU. Alumni Akademi Angkatan Udara 2003 ini, saat terjadi musibah tengah mendidik pilot rekannya di Skadron Udara 32 untuk menjadi captain pilot di pesawat C-130 A-1334.

photo : Angkasa.id

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bungaterakhir

rondo.royal2 said:


> sekilas info
> 
> yg kepingin lihat peluncuran RX450 bisa mengunjungi instagram akunnya mbak @wikydewi
> 
> Yang kepingin tahu jadwal satelit lapan A2 ngapain aja .. Dan hasil foto pengamatan satelit A2 dan A3 ..seperti foto pengamatan di sebatik dan nunukan oleh satelit A2 awal 2016 .. Juga hasil pengamatan satelit A3 yaitu sungai tyne , newcastle ,UK ..
> Silahkan mengunjungi instagram @lapansat atau twitter @lapansat
> 
> Kabar baik lagi pak josaphat sudah merampungkan micro satelit pertama didunia membawa SAR akan diluncurkan 2019 nanti .
> berat 150kg .. Umumnya didunia 1 ton bahkan lebih.
> 
> Bisa di telusuri di google dg judul " ilmuwan indonesia bikin satelit radar micro pertama di dunia ". Beritanya dari tempo.



*this !! *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

Bungaterakhir said:


> *this !! *


Kalimat terakhir...

Apa saya yang salah nangkep apa gimana....bukannya harusnya 4-6 kali sehari?


----------



## Bungaterakhir

GraveDigger388 said:


> Kalimat terakhir...
> 
> Apa saya yang salah nangkep apa gimana....bukannya harusnya 4-6 kali sehari?





*with a satelite speed less than 10 km per second and it will going back to the same place of observation in each 4 -6 days. what do you expect ? a Corona satelite made by LAPAN ?  there's is people said that our reconn aircraft will use this jeroan. i gave positive points on this stuff. off the record, a reasercher behind this project almost recruited by some country ( in alphabetic order : I E U J ) and they even offers a citizenship for a researcher who just achieve his 1st "World Global Prominent status" a few month ago. something we never heard even on tv.  *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## afiq0110

Bungaterakhir said:


> *with a satelite speed less than 10 km per second and it will going back to the same place of observation in each 4 -6 days. what do you expect ? a Corona satelite made by LAPAN ?  there's is people said that our reconn aircraft will use this jeroan. i gave positive points on this stuff. off the record, a reasercher behind this project almost recruited by some country ( in alphabetic order : I E U J ) and they even offers a citizenship for a researcher who just achieve his 1st "World Global Prominent status" a few month ago. something we never heard even on tv.  *



Be cool... First attempt always lacks of something... Hopefully it can be improved at the second prototype...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## papacita

The satellite is joint development by LAPAN and Chibasat, to be launched by 2021. This CP-SAR is the invention and will be the first ever SAR sensor able to fit into microsatellites.

Anyway.. Already test flight at Yeovil








Photo: Rich Pittman

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Helikopter ghoib  rencana buat skad heli super berat? Atau gabung bareng sama puma dan caracal?

Gak tau pesenan kemhan atau .... Atau .... Ah sudahlah. Politik lagi panas, semoga gak makin panas dan gak pada lepas tanggung jawab.

@jeffprananda





Yang baru dateng di PT DI

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

If there's intense opposition to make AW101 as the presidential helicopter, then petinggi TNI-AU could still use it for their own VIP transportation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nametag

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> If there's intense opposition to make AW101 as the presidential helicopter, then petinggi TNI-AU could still use it for their own VIP transportation



the problem are not the helicopter, but the process. AW-101 is a good chopper, the problem lies in the acquisition process that are not clean and clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

nametag said:


> the problem are not the helicopter, but the process. AW-101 is a good chopper, the problem lies in the acquisition process that are not clean and clear.



how can you assume that? have any prove? i would stay silent if i dont have any prove rather than make false accusation. No news doesnt mean it doesnt follow proper acquisition process

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Su 35 is a done deal, Russian agreed with our counter trade proposal

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## skyhigh88

madokafc said:


> Su 35 is a done deal, Russian agreed with our counter trade proposal



Wow. Anymore details you could share? Like how many units and delivery time frame?


----------



## Nike

skyhigh88 said:


> Wow. Anymore details you could share? Like how many units and delivery time frame?


http://m.industry.co.id/read/1174/dorong-ekspor-pemerintah-wajibkan-skema-imbal-beli

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## papacita

Not surprising, practically Su-35 is the only candidate left to replace F-5.

Article from Angkasa about AW-101: http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/a...h-air-ini-dia-penampakan-jeroan-aw101-tni-au/

Seems like a complete package only for one helicopter? Also weapons and other equipment will be assembled here as part of Transfer of Knowledge and local contents

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## caksakerah

madokafc said:


> how can you assume that? have any prove? i would stay silent if i dont have any prove rather than make false accusation. No news doesnt mean it doesnt follow proper acquisition process



I believe transparency is what people need nowadays, especially its proposal had been quite an issue in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afiq0110

madokafc said:


> Su 35 is a done deal, Russian agreed with our counter trade proposal



Maam... What kind of tech transfer do we have from the deal ?... maintenance only or something else instead ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## papacita

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1286953527993755




Indonesian Army Anoa APC Mortar vehicle during live firing exercise
Credit: jayayudha33

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@jeffprananda

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

*Gov't Mulls Plan to Buys Submarines from Sweden *









*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- The Indonesian Defense Ministry and the Swedish Defense Ministry signed a memorandum of understanding on cooperation in the primary weapons defense system sector.

Both countries have considered tightening relationship through submarine procurement.

"[Sweden] offers submarines in addition to fighter jets," Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said after the MoU signing at his office in Jakarta on Tuesday, December 20, 2016.

Earlier, the Defense Industry Policy Committee (KKIP) said that there are seven priority programs included in the national defense industry roadmap. The seven programs are productions of propellant, missiles, medium tanks, radars, fighter jets, and submarines.

Sweden-made submarines have been claimed to be the best in the world. One of the submarines, HMS Gotland, tested in the United States in 2005, was able to defeat US submarines and even penetrated dangerous zones.

Ryamizard admitted that no decisions yet have been made in relation to the submarine procurement. Ryamizard revealed that he was invited by the Swedish Defense Ministry to observe their submarine technology.

"If we decide to by, there will be counter-trade and offset," Ryamizard said.

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/12/20/055829278/Govt-Mulls-Plan-to-Buys-Submarines-from-Sweden

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## afiq0110

@madokafc... Correct me if i am wrong... Do we use trade off for the substitute for tech transfer obligation ?... Thanks.


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samudro_JOY

*Africa, as a priority sales for strategic-industrial products in 2017*
20 December 2016 | 23:04 WIB

*



*
_CN 235-110 Maritime Patrol Aircraft - Korea Coast Guard (PT DI, Bandung). TEMPO/Prima Mu
_
*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Pemerintah dan dunia usaha menilai negara-negara di kawasan Afrika memiliki potensi sebagai prioritas penjualan produk industri strategis nasional pada tahun depan.

Pelaksana harian (Plh) Direktur Afrika Ditjen Aspasaf Kementerian Luar Negeri Irwan Iding mengatakan, pemerintah dan dunia usaha nasional perlu terus memperkuat konsolidasi dan sinergi dalam menggarap peluang kerja sama dengan Afrika.

Pada 15-16 Desember, telah diselenggarakan Forum Koordinasi Penguatan Diplomasi RI ke Afrika di Tangerang Selatan. Forum itu dihadiri sekitar 40 peserta dari kalangan pemerintah dan pengusaha nasional tersebut membahas rencana kegiatan 2017 ke Afrika dan permasalahan yang dihadapi bersama.

Dalam forum tersebut dibahas produk industri strategis RI Indonesia memiliki potensi untuk promosikan ke Afrika dan menetapkan negara-negara Afrika sebagai prioritas penjualan produk industri strategis.

*Misalnya, saat ini akan diserahterimakan sebuah pesawat CN-235 untuk Senegal dan sebuah pesawat lagi dalam tahap pembuatan yang dipesan oleh Pemerintah Ghana. Sementara pemesanan pesawat dalam tahap perundingan akhir adalah dari Pemerintah Nigeria. Demikian juga dengan produk dari PT Pindad yang dalam perundingan dengan Pemerintah Madagascar, Mozambik dan Nigeria*

*bisnis.tempo()co/read/news/2016/12/20/090829337/afrika-prioritas-penjualan-produk-industri-strategis-2017*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

afiq0110 said:


> @madokafc... Correct me if i am wrong... Do we use trade off for the substitute for tech transfer obligation ?... Thanks.



no lah, is all one package the country of said system origin must offer to Indonesia. Jokowi is pro business minded, he want to open as many as opportunities to expand our export base market

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MacanJawa

Su 35 still not deal?


----------



## afiq0110

madokafc said:


> no lah, is all one package the country of said system origin must offer to Indonesia. Jokowi is pro business minded, he want to open as many as opportunities to expand our export base market



Thank you maam...


----------



## MacanJawa

Om telolet Om!


----------



## NEKONEKO

Hype train for the Su-35 already departed like a year ago, current hype train: southern neighbor 




MacanJawa said:


> Om telolet Om!


pfft the current om telolet om, is for noob
I'm still waiting the US Navy to follow this trend, and do it with touch and go landing from their carrier while some dude waving om telolet om poster then the vid get edited to add the telolet sound


----------



## mandala

Latihan Pembentukan Raider Yonif Linud 431. Photo: Pen Divif 2 Kostrad.





































https://www.facebook.com/lembagakeris/?fref=nf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mengkom

^^ umm..that's not armored shield
that is a fiberglass shield for riot control


----------



## afiq0110

@madokafc... Happy mothers day... I dont know whether you are married and have children or not... If not, well... Wishing you soon to become a happy mom someday...


----------



## GraveDigger388

afiq0110 said:


> @madokafc... Happy mothers day... I dont know whether you are married and have children or not... If not, well... Wishing you soon to become a happy mom someday...


What am I seeing here, hmm?


----------



## mandala

PT PAL's submarine building facility, December 2016 update.







*Indonesian Navy in talks with PTDI for MPA variants of NC-212-200 aircraft*

IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
22 December 2016

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) is currently in talks with state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) over the acquisition of two additional NC-212-200 airframes.

The aircraft, which are being negotiated for in maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) configurations, are meant to be deployed with the TNI-AL's Aviation Squadron 800 at the Juanda airbase in Surabaya.

The NC-212-200 platform, which is capable of being deployed from more austere and remote airstrips given its short take-off and landing (STOL) abilities, is meant to complement the TNI-AL's fleet of existing and incoming fleet of larger CN-235-200 MPAs.

Financing for the platforms will be provided for by funds allocated under the USD162 million allotment by the Indonesian Ministry of Defence for MPA acquisitions in the 2015-19 fiscal period.

http://www.janes.com/article/66490/...-ptdi-for-mpa-variants-of-nc-212-200-aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

om telolet om, 


just like what i said earlier, Su-35 is a done deal since the Russian accepted easily our Counter Trade offer







Penggerebekan Terduga TerorisAnggota kepolisian berjaga di dekat rumah terduga teroris seusai penggerebekan di kawasan Serpong, Tangerang Selatan, Rabu (21/12/2016). Dalam pengerebekan tersebut tim Densus 88 Polri menembak mati tiga terduga teroris dan seorang lainnya ditangkap. (ANTARA /Fakhri Hermansyah)







Penangkapan Terduga Teroris Di BatamAnggota polisi bersenjata lengkap berjaga di jalan menuju rumah terduga teroris saat dilakukan penggeledahan oleh Tim Densus 88 Anti Teror Polri di Batam, Kepulauan Riau, Rabu (21/12/2016). Densus 88 Anti Teror Polri menangkap seorang terduga teroris HA alias Abisya yang diduga berperan sebagai fasilitator masuknya dua WNA Tiongkok etnis Uighur jaringan teroris The East Turkestan Islamic Movement ke Indonesia. Abisya juga diduga anggota jaringan Katibah Gonggong Rebus di bawah kendali Bahrunnaim Anggih Tamtomo. (ANTARA FOTO/M N Kanwa)








Penangkapan Terduga Teroris Di BatamAnggota polisi bersenjata lengkap menjaga rumah terduga teroris saat dilakukan penggeledahan oleh Tim Densus 88 Anti Teror Polri di Batam, Kepulauan Riau, Rabu (21/12/2016). Densus 88 Anti Teror Polri menangkap seorang terduga teroris HA alias Abisya yang diduga berperan sebagai fasilitator masuknya dua WNA Tiongkok etnis Uighur jaringan teroris The East Turkestan Islamic Movement ke Indonesia. Abisya juga diduga anggota jaringan Katibah Gonggong Rebus di bawah kendali Bahrunnaim Anggih Tamtomo. (ANTARA FOTO/M N Kanwa)







Penangkapan Terduga Teroris Di BatamAnggota polisi bersenjata lengkap berjaga di jalan menuju rumah terduga teroris saat dilakukan penggeledahan oleh Tim Densus 88 Anti Teror Polri di Batam, Kepulauan Riau, Rabu (21/12/2016). Densus 88 Anti Teror Polri menangkap seorang terduga teroris HA alias Abisya yang diduga berperan sebagai fasilitator masuknya dua WNA Tiongkok etnis Uighur jaringan teroris The East Turkestan Islamic Movement ke Indonesia. Abisya juga diduga anggota jaringan Katibah Gonggong Rebus di bawah kendali Bahrunnaim Anggih Tamtomo. (ANTARA FOTO/M N Kanwa)







Penangkapan Terduga Teroris Di SumutPersonel Brimob Polda Sumut melakukan penjagaan saat berlangsung pemeriksaan seorang terduga teroris di Makobrimob Polda Sumut di Medan, Sumatra Utara, Rabu (21/12/2016). Tim gabungan Densus 88 Anti Teror Polri dan Polda Sumut menangkap seorang yang diduga terlibat dalam jaringan teroris kelompok Katibah Gonggong Rebus (KGR) pimpinan Gigih Rahmat Dewa, berinisial SY (27), di Deli Tua Dusun III Aji Baho, Kecamatan Sibiru-biru, Deli Serdang, Sumut. (ANTARA /Septianda Perdana)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Rudal Pertahanan Diri Ini Sedang Ditimbang untuk Dipinang TNI AL*
December 22, 2016
954
Share on Facebook

Tweet on Twitter




Kapal korvet eks kelas Nakhoda Ragam yang dibeli TNI AL pada 2013 dan bersalin rupa menjadi MRLF (_Multi Role Light Frigate_) kelas Bung Tomo, secara perlahan melengkapi diri dengan beragam sistem senjata.

Seperti diketahui, MRLF kelas Bung Tomo ini sudah dilengkapi dengan VLS (_Vertical Launch System_) sebanyak 16 sel yang meluncurkan rudal antipesawat untuk sistem anti pertahanan kapal perang itu sendiri. Desain asli VLS pada MLRF sendiri diperuntukkan bagi rudal _Seawolf._Sayangnya, rudal ini sudah uzur dan tidak diproduksi lagi.

TNI AL sendiri sudah melakukan pengadaan sejumlah sistem rudal pertahanan diri, termasuk rudal MICA untuk PKR-105. Salah satu pesaing sebelum MICA terpilih adalah rudal _Umkhonto_buatan Denel Defense (Kentron) Afrika Selatan.

Nah, untuk MLRF kabarnya Denel Defense ikut serta lagi untuk memperebutkan ‘hunian’ di dalam VLS.

_Umkhonto_ sendiri merupakan nama tombak sakti milik Raja Shaka dari suku Zulu. Rudal pertahanan diri ini memang relatif kurang terdengar di kancah persaingan internasional, tetapi bukan berarti tak bertaji. Adopsi _Umkhonto _oleh 12 Angkatan Laut di seluruh dunia menjadi buktinya.






_Umkhonto _tersedia dalam tiga varian: pemandu infra merah (_Umkhonto _IR) untuk jarak dekat, pemandu IR dengan _booster_ (_Umkhonto ER-IR_) untuk jarak sedang, dan pemandu Radar (Umkhonto-R) untuk sasaran BVR (Beyond Visual Range). Besar kemungkinan yang dijajaki oleh TNI AL adalah _Umkhonto IR Block 2_ yang memiliki jarak efektif sampai 15 km terhadap sasaran seukuran pesawat terbang.

http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/rudal-pertahanan-diri-ini-sedang-ditimbang-untuk-dipinang-tni-al/

Indonesian Navy is looking for Ukhomto missile system to replace Sea Wolf VLS Shorad missile system

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian National Police picks AEM loudspeakers for Bell 429s*
*
31 Jul, 16, Source: AEM*
AEM has been selected to provide its new generation loudspeaker systems to Bell Helicopter Textron Canada Ltd for two B429 helicopters purchased by the Indonesian National Police. The aircraft were signed for at the 2016 Singapore Airshow during a formal signing ceremony. As the official police force for Indonesia, the aircraft will support law enforcement activities and will contribute to the safety, accessibility, sustainability and security of the region.

_ “The Indonesian Police helicopters will be the first B429 helicopters outfitted with AEM’s new loudspeaker systems,”_ said Luc Schingh, Sales and Business Development for AEM. Previously, the B429 helicopters used AEM’s legacy system.

AEM has been a leader in the aviation loudspeaker system market for many years and has used their expertise in the field to developnew systems which are DO-160G and DO-214 qualified, making their loudspeaker systems the only ones on the market today to achieve these levels of environmental and performance qualification.
http://helihub.com/2016/07/31/indonesian-national-police-picks-aem-loudspeakers-for-bell-429s/


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

#WFQR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

3 Telolet down 
Densus 88 personel after a raid in South Jakarta Dec 21, 2016 where 3 suspected terrorist killed, 1 captured alive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afiq0110

GraveDigger388 said:


> What am I seeing here, hmm?



No worries... I am married with children... Since madokafc is the only obvious woman in the forum, and it is mothers day... I thought it would be proper to greet her, and to remind us, men, that we owe so much from our mothers...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Leopard 2RI MBT during exercise in Natuna. Credit to Pen Kostrad.









































https://m.facebook.com/lembagakeris/?refid=13

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## NEKONEKO

Most Telolet died on police raid, wonder if the telolet fight back and armed
Wouldn't it better to keep the telolet alive to get information? you know like not shoot the vital area



afiq0110 said:


> No worries... I am married with children... Since madokafc is the only obvious woman in the forum, and it is mothers day... I thought it would be proper to greet her, and to remind us, men, that we owe so much from our mothers...


 


P. S.
I sexually Identify as an Attack Helicopter. Ever since I was a boy I dreamed of soaring over the oilfields dropping hot sticky loads on disgusting foreigners. People say to me that a person being a helicopter is Impossible and I’m fucking retarded but I don’t care, I’m beautiful. I’m having a plastic surgeon install rotary blades, 30 mm cannons and AMG-114 Hellfire missiles on my body. From now on I want you guys to call me “Apache” and respect my right to kill from above and kill needlessly. If you can’t accept me you’re a heliphobe and need to check your vehicle privilege. Thank you for being so understanding.
Can't wait for the National Attack Helicopter Day


----------



## kaka404

^why are we talking about turkey's mbt in indonesian defense subtopic? indonesian defense force use a lot of units and weapon that are used by other countries, it doesn't mean we have to discuss about other country's mission... right? 

i'm sorry for asking this now, i haven't been reading the forum lately...

anyway back to my oppinion on that pic....

basically the problem is not on the tank but rather the coordination and communication of the soldiers that are operating and supporting each other on the missions... which i'm pretty sure is quite obvious a huge factor in determining whether or not a mission work well... a thing that is also true in any normal workplace.... and there is always that "men behind the gun" thingy.. right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Kapal tunda TNI AL buatan PT PAL mampu manuver 360 derajat*

TNI AL / Indonesian navy has received tug boat made by PT. PAL. The third of three ordered.

Tug boat is named TD Malabar and has Z-peller technology which enables it to do 360 degree maneuver.

TNI AL has ordered a LPD and a KCR (FAC) from PT. PAL which will start building next year.
_22 Desember 2016_

Surabaya (ANTARA News) - Kapal tunda pesanan TNI AL yang secara resmi diserahterimakan dari PT PAL Indonesia mampu bermanuver atau berputar 360 derajat, kata Direktur Pengembangan Kapal PT PAL Indonesia, Turitan Indaryo.

"Dari tiga kapal tunda pesanan TNI AL, kapal ini berbeda karena ada teknologi Z-Peller, yakni mampu bermanuver 360 derajat, berbeda dengan kapal tunda pada umumnya," kata Indaryo, usai kegiatan serah terima kapal tunda di Dermaga Divisi Kapal Perang PT PAL Indonesia, Surabaya, Kamis.

Selain itu, kapal yang telah secara resmi diberi nama "TD Malabar" dengan nomor lambung M000296 itu juga mempunyai 2.400 tenaga kuda.

"Kapal ini juga telah melalui serangkaian proses pengujian sebagai persyaratan serah terima, seperti uji sandar dan berlabuh, uji layar, bollard pull test, dan tahap akhir adalah inspeksi pejabat yang telah dilaksanakan pada 2 Desember 2016 oleh beberapa perwira tinggi TNI AL," katanya.

Ia mengatakan, proses pembangunan hingga penyelesaian setiap kapal dilakukan dalam 16 bulan, dan secara resmi PAL Indonesia telah mampu menyelesaikan kontrak dua kapal serupa yang sebelumnya telah dierahterimakan kepada TNI AL.

"TNI AL dalam kontrak awal memesan tiga kapal tunda, dan TD Malabar ini merupakan yang terakhir. Pembangunan TD Malabar oleh PT PAL Indonesia ini merupakan bentuk kepercayaan TNI AL terhadap galangan kapal dalam negeri, sekaligus sebagai bukti komitmen dalam melaksanakan kebijakan Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan (KKIP)," katanya.

Indarto berharap penunjukan PT PAL Indonesia sebagai integrator kunci dalam pemenuhan kebutuhan alutsista matra laut dapat meningkatkan kerja sama yang telah terjalin, baik untuk pembangunan kapal baru, maupun perbaikan dan pemeliharaan kapal.

Asisten Logistik Kepala Staf TNI AL, Laksamana Muda TNI Mulyadi, yang mewakili jajaran TNI AL dalam kegiatan serah terima itu mengatakan, kapal yang baru saja diselesaikan pengerjaannya oleh PT PAL Indonesia akan ditempatkan di Pangkalan Utama TNI AL/III Jakarta, karena kebutuhan kapal tunda di sana sangat tinggi.

"Karena kebutuhan di sana cukup besar, sehingga di sana kini memiliki dua kapal tunda," katanya.

Sementara itu, berdasarkan data PT PAL Indonesia kapal perang bantu ini memiliki keunggulan seperti TD Galunggung dan TD Anjasmoro yang berfungsi sebagai kapal pelabuhan dan kapal pemadam.

Secara umum, kapal memiliki fungsi menarik atau mendorong kapal menuju pelabuhan, laut lepas atau sungai, ditambah memiliki wadah evakuasi kapal yang sedang mengalami kecelakaan atau mogok di tengah laut.

Kapal memiliki panjang 29 meter dan lebar 9 meter dengan kapasitas angkut 8 awak serta 2 penumpang tambahan, serta mampu bertahan di laut selama 7 hari, ditambah memiliki mesin berkekuatan 2x1200 tenaga kuda dengan berbaling-baling ganda.

Berat kapal 550 ton, kapal dibangun sesuai persyaratan Marine Use dan PT Biro Klasifikasi Indonesia, dan diproduksi sesuai kontrak nomor KTR/106/02-51/VII/2015/DISADAL mampu melaju hingga 12 knot/jam.

Untuk tahun depan, TNI AL telah memesan satu kapal jenis landing platform dock (LPD) dan kapal cepat rudal (KCR) pada PT PAL Indonesia.

"Kami sudah diskusikan dengan PT PAL. Dan, rencana pembuatan kapal pesanan itu bakal dimulai pada tahun depan," imbuh Jenderal berbintang dua itu.

Turitan menambahkan, untuk kapal jenis LPD nilai investasi yang dibutuhkan adalah sekitar Rp 700 miliar. Sedangkan untuk kapal jenis KCR nilai investasi yang harus dikeluarkan diprediksi mencapai Rp 200 miliar. Ia mengaku, pesanan dari pihak TNI AL jelas bakal meningkatkan pendapatan perseroan.

"Untuk tahun depan saja, total investasi TNI AL di PT PAL sudah mencapai Rp 900 miliar. Itu belum termasuk rencana pemesanan dua kapal latih perang yang saat ini masih dalam tahap negosiasi. Jika terealisasi, total nilai investasi TNI AL tahun depan akan lebih dari Rp 1 triliun," tandasnya.

http://antaranews.com/berita/602958/kapal-tunda-tni-al-buatan-pt-pal-mampu-manuver-360-derajat
http://surabaya.tribunnews.com/2016...tiga-untuk-tni-al-bisa-bermanuver-360-derajat

+++

_Thursday, 22 December, 2016 | 19:22 WIB_
*TNI Deploys Peacekeeping Task Force in Congo*

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - The Indonesian Military (TNI) Headquarter is set to send the Zeni Company Task Force (Satgas Kizi) to carry out a United Nation's (UN) peacekeeping mission in Democratic Republic of Congo.

The Konga XX-N/Monusco Mission (Mission de L'Organisation des Nations Unies pour La Stabilisation en Republique Democratique du Congo) will last for a year.

The TNI Headquarter Information Center said in a press release on Thursday, December 22, 2016, that the opening exercise of Satgas Kizi was held during a military ceremony a while ago. The opening was led by Brig. Gen. Achmad Marzuki, commander of TNI Center for Peacekeeping Mission (PMPP), at the PMPP headquarter in Sentul, Bogor.

Speaking before soldiers participating in the Pre-Deployment Training (PDT), Achmad said that the taskforce consists of soldiers who passed strict selections. The soldiers will join the UN’s Peacekeeping Force.

According to Achmad, the Konga XX-N/Monusco personnel will receive the Core Pre-Deployment Training Materials (CPTM), Core Pre-Deployment Training (CPDT), technical materials and supporting materials.

"The personnel of Konga XX-N/Monusco personnel must understand the characteristics of Congo, which are geographically, demographically, social and culturally different from our country," Achmad said.

The number of TNI personnel who joined in Satgas Kizi of Konga XX-N/Monusco is 175, comprising of 151 Army personnel, 19 Navy personnel and 5 Air Force personnel.

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/12/22/055829864/TNI-Deploys-Peacekeeping-Task-Force-in-Congo

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKRI

*Leopard 2RI*

























(Pen Kostrad)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

jek_sperrow said:


> Most Telolet died on police raid, wonder if the telolet fight back and armed
> Wouldn't it better to keep the telolet alive to get information? you know like not shoot the vital area



'Xactly... And use less lethal firearms already..


----------



## Nike

PT PAL production facilities credit goes to original owner

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

Development submarine workshop facility at PT PAL Indonesia, Surabaya, East Java, on Thursday (22/12), has already reached 40 percent. Factory built since 2016 and will be operational by the end of 2017 it will be the first submarine factory in Southeast Asia.






Some Navy soldiers reviewing TD Malabar tugs, Thursday (22/12), at Surabaya, East Java. Boats made by PT PAL Indonesia, Surabaya, was able to pull and push boats weighing up to 30 tons to the port.

KOMPAS / IQBAL Bashari. Credit to Lembaga Keris FB.





















Integrated Shooting Exercise Yon Arhanudri 2 KOSTRAD 2016 in Central Java Ngambal Coast.

Image courtesy Pen Divif 2 Kostrad. Credit to Lembaga Keris FB.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## faries

Mechanised Infantry Battalion 412 Kostrad hold events Exercise In Unit (LDS), which focuses on the ability to execute the Air Mobile Operations (Mobud). Wednesday (21/12).

Image: Pen Divif 2 Kostrad. Credit to Lembaga Keris FB.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

76mm cannon shooting In Latancab 2016. Image of Pen Kostrad. Credit to Lembaga Keris FB.






Astros in action. Image of Pen Kostrad. Credit to Lembaga Keris FB.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## striver44

kaka404 said:


> ^why are we talking about turkey's mbt in indonesian defense subtopic? indonesian defense force use a lot of units and weapon that are used by other countries, it doesn't mean we have to discuss about other country's mission... right?
> 
> i'm sorry for asking this now, i haven't been reading the forum lately...
> 
> anyway back to my oppinion on that pic....
> 
> basically the problem is not on the tank but rather the coordination and communication of the soldiers that are operating and supporting each other on the missions... which i'm pretty sure is quite obvious a huge factor in determining whether or not a mission work well... a thing that is also true in any normal workplace.... and there is always that "men behind the gun" thingy.. right?


you're right bro, i've overshoot the thread, i'll be deleting the post now


----------



## papacita

katarabhumi said:


> Turitan menambahkan, untuk kapal jenis LPD nilai investasi yang dibutuhkan adalah sekitar Rp 700 miliar. Sedangkan untuk kapal jenis KCR nilai investasi yang harus dikeluarkan diprediksi mencapai Rp 200 miliar. Ia mengaku, pesanan dari pihak TNI AL jelas bakal meningkatkan pendapatan perseroan.



Cost for KRI Banjarmasin was Rp 365 billion, now this is Rp 700 billion? Hope more details of the contract coming soon.


----------



## kaka404

papacita said:


> Cost for KRI Banjarmasin was Rp 365 billion, now this is Rp 700 billion? Hope more details of the contract coming soon.


well, let see... the price tag of lpd similar to makasar class is around 40 million dollars... i'm using tarlac and davao del sur as a reference, as they are the newest one that comes out from pal.. if we change that to rupiah, that'll will be around 540 billion rupiah. so now we have a difference of around 160 billion rupiah (12 million dollar). i'm guessing that difference in price tag might be due to difference in size and armament...
and who knows.... maybe they are planning to have something similar to a flat top that pt pal design long time ago

but still it's a good idea to continue to observe our military procurement... or any other gov spending....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahakam

The submarine workshop facility is guarded by petir missile?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BRP Davao & Twin SIGMA 10514

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarveL

Jumat 23 Dec 2016, 16:46 WIB
*Ini Identitas Empat Kru TNI AL yang Hilang Saat Kawal Kapal Filipina*




_KRI Layang. Foto: Dok. Dispen TNI AL_

*Jakarta* - TNI AL tengah melakukan pencarian terhadap empat prajuritnya yang hilang di laut laut mengawal Kapal Ikan Asing (KIA) berbendera Filipina. Satu dari empat prajurit itu adalah seorang perwira.

"Saat ini sedang dilaksanakan pencarian terhadap 4 ABK KRI Layang yang melaksanakan pengawalan terhadap KIA Filipina di Perairan Talaud. Karena faktor cuaca dan kondisi geografis di lokasi hilang kontak sejak tanggal 14 Desember 2016," ungkap Kadispen TNI AL Laksma Gig Sipasulta kepada detikcom, Jumat (23/12/2016).

Peristiwa ini berawal saat KRI Layang menemukan adanya KIA dengan bendera Filipina bernama Kapal Nurhana memasuki wilayah perairan Indonesia, Selasa (13/12). Kapal Nurhana ternyata tidak memiliki dokumen lengkap dan hendak dibawa ke lanal terdekat yakni Lanal Melonguane, Kabupaten Talaud, Sulawesi Utara.

KRI Layang yang menangkap kapal ilegal itu lalu mengangkut kru dan penumpang Kapal Nurhana. Hanya tiga ABK yang disisakan untuk mengemudikan kapal hingga ke Lanal Melonguane. KRI Layang yang dikomandani oleh Mayor Laut (P) Agus Susatya tersebut menurunkan empat kru nya untuk mengawal Kapal Nurhana sampai ke lokasi.

Di tengah jalan, tim kawal tiba-tiba hilang kontak. Saat itu cuaca di laut cukup buruk. KRI Layang yang sebelumnya melanjutkan patroli di perbatasan Indonesia-Filipina akhirnya mencari Kapal Nurhana. Namun sejak hilang kontak pada Rabu (14/12), Kapal Nurhana belum ditemukan.

Informasi yang didapat dari Kadispen Armada Timur (Armatim) TNI AL Letkol (KH) Maman Sulaeman, empat kru KRI Layang yang hilang terdiri dari satu perwira, satu bintara, dan dua tamtama. Mereka adalah:

1. Letda Laut (P) Faisal Dwi A.R. Asal: Jakarta (Kepala Tim Kawal)
2. Serda Mes Rizky Dwi Zeptianto. Asal: Surabaya
3. Kelasi Kepala (KLK) Amo Dian Mahendra. Asal: Gresik
4. Kelasi Dua (KLD) Isy Badnur Rohim. Asal: Madura

"Sampai sekarang pencarian masih terus dilakukan," terang Letkol Maman saat dikonfirmasi detikcom, Jumat (23/12).
*(elz/fjp)*


https://news.detik.com/berita/33794...-tni-al-yang-hilang-saat-kawal-kapal-filipina


----------



## Svantana

MarveL said:


> Jumat 23 Dec 2016, 16:46 WIB
> *Ini Identitas Empat Kru TNI AL yang Hilang Saat Kawal Kapal Filipina*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KRI Layang. Foto: Dok. Dispen TNI AL_
> 
> *Jakarta* - TNI AL tengah melakukan pencarian terhadap empat prajuritnya yang hilang di laut laut mengawal Kapal Ikan Asing (KIA) berbendera Filipina. Satu dari empat prajurit itu adalah seorang perwira.
> 
> "Saat ini sedang dilaksanakan pencarian terhadap 4 ABK KRI Layang yang melaksanakan pengawalan terhadap KIA Filipina di Perairan Talaud. Karena faktor cuaca dan kondisi geografis di lokasi hilang kontak sejak tanggal 14 Desember 2016," ungkap Kadispen TNI AL Laksma Gig Sipasulta kepada detikcom, Jumat (23/12/2016).
> 
> Peristiwa ini berawal saat KRI Layang menemukan adanya KIA dengan bendera Filipina bernama Kapal Nurhana memasuki wilayah perairan Indonesia, Selasa (13/12). Kapal Nurhana ternyata tidak memiliki dokumen lengkap dan hendak dibawa ke lanal terdekat yakni Lanal Melonguane, Kabupaten Talaud, Sulawesi Utara.
> 
> KRI Layang yang menangkap kapal ilegal itu lalu mengangkut kru dan penumpang Kapal Nurhana. Hanya tiga ABK yang disisakan untuk mengemudikan kapal hingga ke Lanal Melonguane. KRI Layang yang dikomandani oleh Mayor Laut (P) Agus Susatya tersebut menurunkan empat kru nya untuk mengawal Kapal Nurhana sampai ke lokasi.
> 
> Di tengah jalan, tim kawal tiba-tiba hilang kontak. Saat itu cuaca di laut cukup buruk. KRI Layang yang sebelumnya melanjutkan patroli di perbatasan Indonesia-Filipina akhirnya mencari Kapal Nurhana. Namun sejak hilang kontak pada Rabu (14/12), Kapal Nurhana belum ditemukan.
> 
> Informasi yang didapat dari Kadispen Armada Timur (Armatim) TNI AL Letkol (KH) Maman Sulaeman, empat kru KRI Layang yang hilang terdiri dari satu perwira, satu bintara, dan dua tamtama. Mereka adalah:
> 
> 1. Letda Laut (P) Faisal Dwi A.R. Asal: Jakarta (Kepala Tim Kawal)
> 2. Serda Mes Rizky Dwi Zeptianto. Asal: Surabaya
> 3. Kelasi Kepala (KLK) Amo Dian Mahendra. Asal: Gresik
> 4. Kelasi Dua (KLD) Isy Badnur Rohim. Asal: Madura
> 
> "Sampai sekarang pencarian masih terus dilakukan," terang Letkol Maman saat dikonfirmasi detikcom, Jumat (23/12).
> *(elz/fjp)*
> 
> 
> https://news.detik.com/berita/33794...-tni-al-yang-hilang-saat-kawal-kapal-filipina

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

SIDAM 25, according to Angkasa beside Arisgator Army want to acquire another variants of M113 SIDAM 25. Armed with 4 x 25 mm gun this system is intended to protect convoy at brigade level

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Sig MPX 9mm SMG
Indonesian Police 1st Gegana Unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Terorist hunting #Tinombala





Senegalese CN-235 almost ready

Flight test





Already been painted

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mengkom

UMNOPutra said:


> This is a "ridiculous military operation" ... you did not get its ship .. and now you loosed your people ...



well, it's nothing compared to you guys, losing a whole Airplane and its 227 passengers￼
Ha-burn!


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

UMNOPutra said:


> This is a "ridiculous military operation" ... you did not get its ship .. and now you loosed your people ...




Yes...it's a mishap. Let's pray that everyone will be fine, they have family at home. Jazakallah khairan katsiran for your concern.


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> This is a "ridiculous military operation" ... you did not get its ship .. and now you loosed your people ...



First of all, this is not a military operation, it is a patrol operation. Nevertheless, of course a mistake has been made by the captain of the KRI Layang who seemingly miscalculated the capability of the fishermen crew that outnumbered 4 sailors stationed on the fishing ship. The KRI Layang should not be leaving the fishing ship with only 4 men stationed on board or they should put more around 10 persons to man the fishing ship. Such action was however not without calculation at all. Based on the previous patrols, such SOP was quite enough (we managed to catch HUNDREDS of illegal ships of any size). This case is a big opportunity for improvement for the TNI AL in conducting VBSS and ship seizure.


----------



## initial_d

I think the four sailor are not in any harm, we lose contact with them because of bad weather rather than to filipino fisherman, filipinos fisherman are not agresive like thai and vietnamese fisherman


----------



## afiq0110

Let us pray for their well being... Each man probably married and have children of their own... Their safe return is our main concern...


----------



## Nike

recent picture of Bima Suci





Badan kapal KRI Bima Suci ditambat di dermaga. Kapal layar tiang tinggi ini sedang dibangun di galangan kapal Freire di Vigo, Spanyol. Kapal layar tiang tinggi ini diproyeksikan akan menggantikan KRI Dewaruci yang telah mengabdi sejak 1953. (Satuan Tugas Proyek Pengadaan Kapal Layar Latih TNI AL)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Setelah peluncuran badan kapal KRI Bima Suci sukses dilaksanakan 17 Oktober lalu di Vigo, Spanyol, semua tiang kapal layar tiang tinggi TNI AL itu akan terpasang sempurna pada Januari 2017. 

"Tiang-tiang layar ini dibuat perusahaan khusus tiang layar kapal di Jerman,” kata Kolonel Victor Laban, salah satu pejabat di Satuan Tugas Proyek Pengadaan Kapal Layar Latih TNI AL, dari Vigo, kepada ANTARA News di Jakarta, Minggu. 

Menurut dia, badan kapal KRI Bima Suci yang berkelir putih dengan guratan garis-garis biru di haluan kapal itu masih ditambat di galangan kapal Contruccon Navales Freire di Vigo itu. 

"Proyek pembangunan kapal latih baru TNI AL ini berjalan terus, di antaranya di bagian interior dan mesin kapal. Akomodasi dan berbagai subsistem kapal ini nanti akan yang paling canggih di kelas kapal layar tiang tinggi di seluruh dunia," katanya. "Sejauh ini semuanya berjalan sesuai program dan rencana."

http://m.antaranews.com/berita/603331/bulan-depan-semua-tiang-layar-kri-bima-suci-lengkap-terpasang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## papacita

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1031303420311334








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1031301756978167





Yon Armed 12 / 12th Field Artillery Battalion

Original source: 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BOZiNGth3Ky/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BOZh_7fhPoc/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Merry Christmas to you all brothers and sisters 
The Indonesian Army 330th Para Raider Battalion

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

papacita said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1031303420311334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1031301756978167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yon Armed 12 / 12th Field Artillery Battalion
> 
> Original source:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BOZiNGth3Ky/
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BOZh_7fhPoc/


Full video.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

No offence, but German trash > Ukranian trash

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

Glavcom said:


> better to buy Ukrainian the best tanks T-64 with a high protection?


^^^

Pls tell mr Google .. then you will be satisfied ...


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

Like what I predicted, it is not a complete destruction. The blow out panel did work and perhaps repairable, although it's still a major damage.


----------



## Nike

hmmm Ukrainian T64 actually recondition tanks from your grave yard. And much more older than Leopard 2 series that alone tell you lot about which one is a truly trash!!


----------



## initial_d

Sh*t T-64......!? You could get tetanus just get near it....... Wkwkwk
No offense mate, but ukrainian are lousy at making tank


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

It's OK, Leopard 2A4 is actually an older technology from early 1990's similar to M1A1 during first Gulf War. It needs additional protection upgrade. Leopard 2RI could potentially survive an ATGM hit on side turret, with its AMAP armor. Instead of buying Ukrainian tanks, it's better to upgrade existing Leopard 2A4 to 2RI standard







A test has shown that AMAP module could withstand RPG-7 with tandem warhead


----------



## mandala

Funny that some people in military forums are generalizing the vulnerability of the Leopard 2 armor. They didn't even think that the Turkish Leopard 2 deployed in Syria are the old variant LEOPARD 2A4 ! And they started comparing to a more modern upgraded MBT such as T-90, M1A2...etc. And those old Leopard 2A4 are without any additional add-on armor.

An excerpts from Below The Turret Ring:

"A big issue with the Turkish Leopard 2 tanks is the fact that they are outdated, they are not designed to resist currently available ATGMs and their armor is completely focused on protecting the frontal arc. It is not clear which armor package is fitted to the Turkish Leopard 2A4. While the late production Leopard 2A4 tanks received stronger armor inserts, all older production models were converted to the Leopard 2A4 configuration - without changing the armor composition! In fact even a few of the newly built Leopard 2A4 tanks were built with one of the older armor packages. Between 1979 and 1992 (the time were the Leopard 2 tank was series produced in Germany) three different generations of armor were used. It is not known if these are identical with single armor packages or mutliple different armor packages were used within a "_technology generation_". The first generation armor was introduced in 1979, while the second generation armor (1988) and third generation armor (1991) were exlusively used on Leopard 2A4 tanks."

http://below-the-turret-ring.blogspot.co.id/2016/12/leopard-2-in-syria.html?m=1


----------



## mengkom

Glavcom said:


> Indonesia is ready to continue to buy the vaunted " German trash - Leopard-2 series" from Germany and still jeopardize the lives of Indonesian tankman or better to buy Ukrainian the best tanks T-64 with a high protection?


firstly, your post is out of topic. Syrian conflict has nothing to do with this thread 
secondly, maybe you should think first before posting any comment with trolling intention

your argument is rubbish,
if you look the picture closely,
there's no debris scattered around the tank
there's no insert wound anywhere within the body and the turret
so, we can conclude that the damage is not done by outside threat, because there's no penetration at all!

that tank is deliberately destroyed by the crew
you know, it is a common standard operating procedure for the tank crew disabling their own tank in special circumstances
it is done when the tank is damaged beyond repair, 
they destroyed their own tank to prevent the weaponry fall to the enemy's hand
that's why in battlefield, tank crew is typically equipped with thermite grenade

unlike Leopard 2, your Bulat tank is just a garage queen..she's never seen any actual combat, am i right?


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

mengkom said:


> firstly, your post is out of topic. Syrian conflict has nothing to do with this thread
> secondly, maybe you should think first before posting any comment with trolling intention
> 
> your argument is rubbish,
> if you look the picture closely,
> there's no debris scattered around the tank
> there's no insert wound anywhere within the body and the turret
> so, we can conclude that the damage is not done by outside threat, because there's no penetration at all!
> 
> that tank is deliberately destroyed by the crew
> you know, it is a common standard operating procedure for the tank crew disabling their own tank in special circumstances
> it is done when the tank is damaged beyond repair,
> they destroyed their own tank to prevent the weaponry fall to the enemy's hand
> that's why in battlefield, tank crew is typically equipped with thermite grenade
> 
> unlike Leopard 2, your Bulat tank is just a garage queen..she's never seen any actual combat, am i right?



There seem to be debris at the right side of the tank






Glavcom said:


> Well rested Indonesians, I do not see your admiration for what you have bought a German tank Leopard 2 trash instead of a good Ukrainian T-64! ? Rejoice. You deserve it
> See all wide-eyed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaunted German tank



I understand that you are incredibly proud of your tanks.Ironically you have become a bad representative for your own country. Politeness can give so much benefits in the long run.


----------



## mengkom

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> There seem to be debris at the right side of the tank
> 
> I understand that you are incredibly proud of your tanks.Ironically you have become a bad representative for your own country. Politeness can give so much benefits in the long run.


no way that minor debris caused by ammo cook-off or high explosive
ammo cook off from dozens of 120mm ammo or high explosive from ATGM will create much more debris or bigger crater

just compare with this picture for example:


----------



## rondo.royal2

@madokafc @mengkom
coba tunjukin ke orang ukraine gambar T 64BM bulat hancur ..

Ketik digoogle image " destroyed T-64 bm bulat " muncul tuh photo bulat hancur

Sorry gw dari hp jadul..ga bisa nyomot gambar belum sempat ke pc


----------



## mandala

mengkom said:


> unlike Leopard 2, your Bulat tank is just a garage queen..she's never seen any actual combat, am i right?


^^^ 







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488810022735187968


----------



## rondo.royal2

atau ketik digoogle image 

" T-64 bm bulat destroyed defenseforumindia "

photonya sadis coy ..itu Turret nya copot ke tanah ..lepas dari badannya.. Ibarat orang kepalanya ditebas ..ckck .. Entah dihajar apa sampai copot gitu 

Itu tank ..kita disuruh beli ?


----------



## Nike

seems reactive armor doesnt help too much










meanwhile Turkish Army while fighting with Leo 2A4 got no tank crew loss so far. Means they are better protected and had higher chance to escape with minor injuries when their tanks got hit by ATGM's

is better for Indonesian Army to get more Leopard 2 or even trying to get K2 black panther from South Korea ( just recently we got the offer but the tag price still so much for our current budget).


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Barracuda 4x4 - Brimob Polda DIY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

penkostrad vid is well written and visualized

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nufix

Glavcom said:


> Turks and Indonesians - two people - brothers in style making wrong decisions. Both the people and the Turks and Indonesians God gave a chance to choose their normal tanks, which they would have been proud.
> But the Turks and Indonesians have made a fatal mistake - choose German tanks Leopard-2 series. God in 2000 gave the Turks a chance instead of German Leoard-2A4 select developed by Ukraine under the Turkish side demands Ukrainian T-84 Yatagan (Scimitar), but the Turks have disobeyed God, and went on about fashion by German shit - Leopard-2.
> With Indonesians exactly a decade later happened also ironic in the Turkish manner. In 2011, God gave a chance not stupid Indonesians instead of German Leoard-2A4 Revolution choose the Ukrainian tank T-64, but the Indonesians disobeyed God, and went on about fashion, like the Turks by the German shit - Leopard-2 Revolution. The Turks for their mistake already bitterly paying right now. And indoneziyvtsev still ahead!
> What all of you and congratulate ...



There are many factors as to how the turkish army lost its tanks. Several evaluation shows that the problem with turkish army is that their tanks move almost alone if not alone at all. This doctrine is common among middle eastern armies tho.. REGARDLESS what tank they ride. It can be seen from many videos that shows that tanks moved ALONE in cities, no wonder they were blind in many spots.

In comparison, Indonesian cavalry doctrine states that tanks should not go alone if you have seen our latest military wargame in this video 




 . 
See minute 2:50, you can see that our Leos are accompanied by mechanized infantries with M113s and Marder IFVs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

December 22, 2016
*Serah Terima Tug Boat Malabar *












*PAL INDONESIA Serahkan Pesanan Kapal Tunda Ketiga TNI-AL*

Surabaya – Di tengah upaya meningkatkan kinerja perusahaan, PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) menunjukkan komitmennya dengan menyerahkan 1 (satu) unit Kapal Tunda 2.400 HP, dengan nomor pembangunan M000296 pesanan NI AL di Dermaga Divisi Kapal Perang PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) pada 22 Desember 2016. Kapal yang bernama TD Malabar ini salah satu dari 3 (tiga) kapal tunda yang telah dipesan oleh TNI AL pada PT PAL Indonesia (Persero). Kapal yang telah melalui serangkaian proses pengujian sebagai persyaratan serah terima dan hasil uji masing-masing telah memenuhi standart yang dipersyaratkan antara lain (Harbour test, Sea trial, Bollard Pull Test) dan tahap terakhir adalah commodore inspection yang telah dilaksanakan pada 2 Desember 2016 oleh beberapa perwira tinggi TNI AL.

Asisten Logistik Kepala Staff Angkatan Laut (ASLOGKASAL) Laksamana Muda TNI Mulyadi menuturkan kebanggaanya akan produk Dalam Negeri. “Untuk Tahun 2017, kami telah memesan Kapal buatan Putra-Putri Bangsa yang tersebar di beberapa Galangan Indonesia. salah satunya PT PAL Indonesia yang mengerjakan pesanan kami” imbuhnya. Kapal tunda ini akan banyak ber operasi di wilayah Lantamal III Jakarta, bersama dengan TD Galunggung. Direktur PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Turitan Indaryo menambahkan momentum untuk membanggakan Negeri telah datang, para Insan PAL Indonesia akan terus menghasilkan produk yang patut dibanggakan.

Sejenis dengan pendahulunya, keunggulan MALABAR juga mampu untuk melakukan Manuevering hingga 360⁰ serta mampu melaju hingga 12 Knots. Kapal Perang bantu yang berfungsi sebagai Kapal Pelabuhan dan kapal Pemadam, mampu menarik beban 30 Ton. Peran lain yang dimiliki sebagai wadah evakuasi kapal yang mengalami kecelakaan atau sedang “mogok” di tengah laut hingga mampu memadamkan kebakaran di Dermaga ataupun di Lautan. Pembangunan kapal tunda “TD Malabar” merupakan bentuk kepercayaan khususnya TNI AL terhadap galangan kapal dalam negeri, sekaligus sebagai bukti komitmen dalam melaksanakan kebijakan KKIP (Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan), yang sejalan dengan ditunjuknya PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) sebagai Lead Integrator dalam pemenuhan kebutuhan Alutsista matra laut

Kapal yang memiliki Panjang 29 Meter dan lebar 9 meter ini mampu mengangkut 8 awak dan 2 penumpang tambahan serta mampu bertahan di laut selama 7 hari. Penyelesaian pembangunan kapal berkode M000296 mempunyai mesin dengan kekuatan 2x1200 Hp dan berbaling-baling ganda. Dengan berat kapal mencapai 550 ton, dibangun sesuai dengan persyaratan Marine Use dan Biro Klasifikasi Indonesia (BKI). 

PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) berharap kerjasama yang telah terjalin selama ini, dapat terus ditingkatkan untuk masa kini dan masa mendatang, baik untuk pembangunan kapal baru, maupun perbaikan dan pemeliharaan kapal. Dan berkomitmen tinggi untuk terus menghasilkan produk yang berkualitas dan berkompeten, kapabilitas Insan PAL Indonesia kembali memperkuat dan turut serta dalam menjaga Kedaulatan Indonesia. Dengan mengedepankan etos dan semangat tinggi untuk memajukan PT PAL INDONESIA (Persero) serta Menjayakan Indonesia sebagai Poros Maritim Dunia.
http://www.pal.co.id/v5/news/index.php?id=nws2016122309553328



nufix said:


> There are many factors as to how the turkish army lost its tanks. Several evaluation shows that the problem with turkish army is that their tanks move almost alone if not alone at all. This doctrine is common among middle eastern armies tho.. REGARDLESS what tank they ride. It can be seen from many videos that shows that tanks moved ALONE in cities, no wonder they were blind in many spots.
> 
> In comparison, Indonesian cavalry doctrine states that tanks should not go alone if you have seen our latest military wargame in this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> See minute 2:50, you can see that our Leos are accompanied by mechanized infantries with M113s and Marder IFVs.



btw, far east countries like Indonesia, Vietnam, Japan, Korean, China and other is emphasized on their infantry forces. They are much more willing to sacrifice huge number of infantryman to gain grounds on battlefield and resolve the situation as soon as possible. That's why western Armies since long had difficulties to fighting against far east power. Dont know why Middle Eastern Army is had no gut and willingness to accept casualties and preferring a prolonged war....


----------



## nufix

what happens with PDF? I thought after leaving PDF for 6 months I will encounter less people with weeds wkwk


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Tank protection was developed not to make the tank as invincible or unstoppable but it was developed with main focus that is to maximize the crew survivability not the tank. 
Efforts are made for the survivability of the tank against ATGM with project such as Rafael Trophy Active system etc. So its different thing.

In the case of Leo 2A4 performance in Syrian war so far i didnt see any flying turrets and most of the tank still intact, in fact the photo showing some ISIS captured Turkish Leo is not really true. The tank has been disabled by ATGM/IED and the crew evacuate the tank.


----------



## nufix

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Tank protection was developed not to make the tank as invincible or unstoppable but it was developed with main focus that is to maximize the crew survivability not the tank.
> Efforts are made for the survivability of the tank against ATGM with project such as Rafael Trophy Active system etc. So its different thing.
> 
> In the case of Leo 2A4 performance in Syrian war so far i didnt see any flying turrets and most of the tank still intact, in fact the photo showing some ISIS captured Turkish Leo is not really true. The tank has been disabled by ATGM/IED and the crew evacuate the tank.


 
Lol the soviets (that include ukrainians) did not care much about human loss. Flying turrets proves that they didnt even bother designing separated and appropriately enclosed ammo racks to prevent cook off from reaching crew compartment and completely blasting the turret.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## papacita

*Fighting back: How Indonesia's elite police turned the tide on militants*
*



*
By Tom Allard and Kanupriya Kapoor | JAKARTA

As the world battles a spike in assaults and plots by Islamist militants, Indonesia's anti-terrorism unit is drawing praise for stemming a wave of bloody attacks in the sprawling Muslim-majority nation.

Indonesia has foiled at least 14 attacks this year alone and made more than 150 arrests, disrupting plots ranging from suicide attacks in Jakarta to a rocket attack from Indonesia's Batam island targeting Singapore.

Going back to 2010, a Reuters analysis of data shows the elite unit, Special Detachment 88 (Densus 88), has prevented at last 54 plots or attacks in the nation of 250 million people, the world's fourth largest.

"Densus 88 has become better than pretty well any other counter-terrorism group in the world," said Greg Barton, a terrorism expert and research professor in Global Islamic Politics at Alfred Deakin Institute in Melbourne.

"They have had an incredible workload and they have become remarkably good at what they do."

In the last six years, there has been only one major attack in Indonesia that caused civilian deaths, when assailants hit a Jakarta mall and police post with gunfire and bombs, resulting in the deaths of three Indonesians and a dual Algerian-Canadian national. All four attackers were also killed in the January 2016 attack.

Between 2002 to 2009, there were nine major attacks by militants, leaving 295 dead and hundreds of others wounded.

Since its formation in 2002, the unit has put a premium on clandestine intelligence gathering. Now much of that intelligence work is done online, by infiltrating and monitoring chat rooms, social media and messaging apps popular with militants.

*SELF-SUFFICIENT*




Few details about Densus 88 are publicly available.

"We built our organization to learn from the enemy," said a senior counter-terrorism officer who provided some insight into the working of the unit but spoke on condition of anonymity.

Created in the aftermath of the deadly 2002 Bali bombings that killed more than 200 people, Densus 88 has about 400 to 500 members, state-of-the-art weaponry and training, said another official. It has received more than $200 million of funding from Western allies such as Australia and the United States.

The unit is headed by a task force, a core of 30 or so senior members, said the Indonesian law enforcement source.

"Many of them possess doctorates and have specialties like psychology and social behavior," the source added. "They are not like regular police."

The black clad, heavily armed members of Densus 88 sometimes seen during raids on suspected militant hideouts make up a small proportion of the unit, officials say.

Far more personnel are dedicated to gathering intelligence in the field and monitoring communications and online activity. There is also a large team of investigators analyzing that intelligence and forensically examining explosives and other evidence.

Sidney Jones, the director of Institute for Policy Analysis of Conflict (IPAC), said the key to Densus 88's success lies in its intelligence gathering.

"They know the radical networks and have a good set of informers," she said. "It is unparalleled in terms of its ability to understand the sources of possible threats."

*STRATEGIC INTERROGATION*





Densus 88 has long been accused by human rights groups of abuses, including beatings of alleged separatists and Islamist suspects.

Indonesia's National Human Rights Commission has identified 121 terrorism suspects who have died in custody since 2007 but the police routinely deny using torture or inappropriate force in interrogation.

Amnesty International said earlier this year there was an "endemic culture of impunity" in Indonesia's police service and a need for an investigation into the "torture" of suspects by Densus 88.

However, Barton said the unit has adopted a unique, "strategic" approach to interrogations that aids intelligence gathering.

Suspects were kept at police stations rather than in jails and allowed to meet their families.

"They sit down and listen to their story," Barton said. "They get them talking and that's an effective way of getting intelligence."

Despite Densus 88's recent successes, the worry is that the militant threat to Indonesia is mounting as Islamic State fighters return battle-hardened from Syria and Iraq. The ultra-radical group also commands support from some Indonesians who have stayed at home.

About 800 Indonesians have traveled to Syria to join Islamic State and 169 have been stopped en route and deported, according to Indonesia's national counter-terrorism agency.

In the past two months alone, there have been 38 arrests, and at least five attacks foiled, according to the Reuters study, which collated data with the assistance of IPAC staff.

These plots have been linked to Islamic State, with police alleging they were inspired, if not directed, by Bahrun Naim, an Indonesian militant who fled to Syria about two years ago.

"These new homegrown terrorists and the local jihadists have never gone abroad. But with the advent of the Internet age and technologies like social media, it's easier to make bombs and explosives to do operations," said the law enforcement source.

Authorities remain deeply worried about an attack during the holiday season.

In the longer term, the worry is the possible return of hardened Islamic State fighters like Naim to the region.

"They will be a different type of terrorist and the police are going to have a lot more problems," said Indonesian analyst Rakyan Adibrata.

(Editing by Ed Davies and Raju Gopalakrishnan)
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-indonesia-security-idUSKBN14C0X3

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

The fact that both MBT battalions are attached to one Kostrad infantry division each; means that Leopard 2 will have enough infantry support, both from mechanized and motorized units. 

A few things that we can learn are that there should be a screen of dismounted infantry in front of the tank. Tanks shouldn't be placed in in front line, except during rapid, blitzkrieg-style assault.


----------



## faries

Copyright Jeff Prananda.






A Tribute for the fallen A-1334. Copyright Jeff Prananda.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## faries

From Formil, some says that Indonesia will get six brand new from old stock of ex-Indian order AW-101 Mk 641 (3 VVIP and 3 Transport: ZR 339, ZR 342, ZR 343 (already with TNI AU livery) and ZR 346, ZR 348, ZR 349). Credit to Gokil-bear.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

BTW in open pitched battle like Baghdad run, MBT still had their merit and virtue uncontested. And in urban warfare they still proving their value by attracting the most highest attention (and damage absorber) giving enough time for more lighter units to maneuver and made deception

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> BTW in open pitched battle like Baghdad run, MBT still had their merit and virtue uncontested. And in urban warfare they still proving their value by attracting the most highest attention (and damage absorber) giving enough time for more lighter units to maneuver and made deception



Tante mado, I have been quite bussy for some time now, didnt have time to look for military related news. If you got time, could you give me a list of indonesian procurement in the coming years? I would like to do some onani otak imagining those new toys which our military is going to buy hehe. Thx in advance !


----------



## mandala

*ECA Group signs SAT for Sonar Laboratory Simulator*

Successful signature of on Site Acceptance Test for ECA Group's Naval Training Simulation solution, the SonSim, a Sonar Laboratory Simulator (Sonar CBT) with an important Asian Customer.

Wednesday, December 21 2016 - TRAINING SIMULATION

*In November 2016, ECA Group has successfully conducted the SAT (Site Acceptance Test) for the SonSim Sonar Laboratory delivered to the Navy of an emergent country in Asia region.*

ECA Group SonSim Sonar laboratory is a PC based solution (CBT), for the training of sonar operators that allows to train the crews on ASW operations, through the principle of the internationally approved sonar theories.

The system has a classroom configuration, for frontal training using modern Computer Based software to give operators, the possibility to test the sonar theories with hands on the ECA Group virtualized sonar system.

The classroom is composed of:


One instructor station that allows the contemporaneous presence of two instructors, whom can launch and manage the exercise and control its execution
One debriefing station, with the functionalities to record and replay the exercise on a large screen for a post-mission analysis
One sonar classroom with twenty-four (24) student stations, all connected together in the same virtual exercise.






_Generic Sonar Simulator Classroom_





_Generic Sonar Simulator Classroom - Sonar consoles_

ECA Group Sonar Simulation system (SonSim) is a powerful software engine, with the capability to create a virtual but extremely realistic underwater environment, with all hydrographic and climatic data, as well as, the possibility to change meteorological conditions to demonstrate the effects of various sound propagation profiles while performing submarine detection mission. The Sonar Simulation system (SonSim) is also equipped with several tools that enable the instructor to assess the on-going acoustic propagation and the ability of the trainees to exploit sensors capabilities.

The most appreciated feature of Eca Group Sonar Simulation System (SonSim) is the Data Base management station that enables sonar instructors to change sonar data-base parameters in order to set the own ship sensors and environment, creating the most realistic situation possible.

The good and strong relationship with the customer could allow further evolution and updates of this simulation system according to the needs of the Navy for the future naval programs.

http://www.ecagroup.com/en/business/eca-group-signs-sat-sonar-laboratory-simulator

*Training Simulation: FAT for Sonar Lab for Indonesia Navy*

The (FAT) Factory Acceptance Test has been successfully conducted for the Sonar Laboratory for Indonesian Navy.

Monday, July 25 2016 - DEFENCE & SECURITY

The presence of a delegation of Indonesian Navy has given to ECA Group the possibility to work closely with its customer representatives, who have tested ECA Group Sonar simulator System.

ECA Group meets all requirements of this important customer.

The sonar laboratory is a PC based solution for the training of sonar operators using ECA Group sonar simulation system.

ECA Group sonar simulator has already been validated in the past year by customer Navy operators, who have expressed their appreciation for the extreme reliability and realism of the solution. ECA Group sonar simulation system is based on the principle of the internationally approved sonar theories.

Sonar operators can be trained in underwater and surface vessel detection, classification and identification in a virtualized environment with the same characteristics of the real operational area. Using the virtual reality ECA Group recreates the underwater environment taking into account all environmental background noise, the bottom surface reverberation, the climatic and meteorological conditions and all the conditions that effect the sound propagation in a specific geographic area, chosen by the customer. Navy instructors, using the user-friendly interface of ECA Group instructor software can create realistic scenarios with increasing difficulties in order to train sonar operator from the basic to advanced level.

The specific sonar laboratory purchased by Indonesian Navy will be a computer based training system (CBT) with all functionalities needed for the submarine sonar operators to be skilled in their professional mission.

http://www.ecagroup.com/en/business/training-simulation-fat-sonar-lab-indonesia-navy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

Soldiers from the Indonesian Army 431st Para Raider battalion onboard Bell 412 during airmobile exercise. Photo credit : Pararaider431 and FSM FB Page.






Wash the Tucano by hand. Photo credit : dianoz_nugie and FSM FB Page.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

No.8 Squadron Chopper Profile. Copyright Jeff Prananda.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyhigh88

WTF is kabar satu news? You need to find a valid source dumb**s!


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

*Ketidakbenaran Berita kabarsatunews.com*


Jakarta, 18 November 2016, Kominfo - Kementerian Komunikasi dan Informatika menerima surat dari Direktorat Informasi dan Media Kementerian Luar Negeri terkait hasil pemantauan terhadap pemberitaan mengenai aksi masyarakat akhir-akhir ini.

Dalam surat tersebut disampaikan bahwa hasil pemantauan pada 7 dan 9 November 2016 ditemukan adanya pemberitaan yang tidak berdasarkan fakta dari kabarsatunews.com dengan judul "PM Cina Peringatkan Indonesia, Jika Tragedi 98 Terulang, Cina Akan Kirim Pasukan ke Indonesia" dan 'PM China Ancam Kirim Pasukan Ke Indonesia Jika Tragedi 98 Terulang".

Surat menyebutkan juga bahwa Kementerian Luar Negeri telah berkoordinasi dengan unit bilateral terkait dan Perwakilan RI di Beijing dan telah dikonfirmasi bahwa Perdana Menteri Tiongkok tidak pernah menyampaikan pernyataan yang mencampuri urusan dalam negeri Indonesia.

Disebutkan bahwa Pemberitaan kabarsatunews.com tersebut berpotensi memberikan pemahaman keliru dan dapat berimbas pada hubungan bilateral RI-Tiongkok yang telah berjalan baik. (*VE)

https://www.kominfo.go.id/content/detail/8392/ketidakbenaran-berita-kabarsatunewscom/0/berita_satker

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mengkom

UMNOPutra said:


> A clear message for Jokowi .. Now ... we know who is a real boss in Indonesia ....
> 
> It is clear that PRC will "intervene" to send its PLA o protect its Chinese brother and sisters in Indonesia if Jokowi can't ensure its "safety" as Indonesians .like last "Chinese Genocide in May 1998 ..
> -----
> *PM Cina Peringatkan Indonesia,Jika Tragedi 98 Terulang, Cina Akan Kirim Pasukan Ke Indonesia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JAKARTA (KABARSATU)*--Respon Keras datang dari Perdana Menteri Tiongkok Li Keqiang,Soal suasana politik yang sedang memanas di Indonesia yang mengusik kenyamanan warga keturunan tionghua yang ada di Indonesia.
> 
> Kabar soal aksi damai 4 November yang berakhir dengan aksi rusuh dan penuh dengan nada ancaman yang mengarah pada etnis Tiong Hua terdengar sampai kenegri China.PM Li Keqiang pun mengadakan konfrensi pers siang lalu bersama pejabat negara lainnya di Kantor Perdana Menteri China,Taipei,yang diliput stasiun televisi international.
> 
> Jelas sekali dalam konfrensi pers itu,Perdana Menteri negara tirai bambu tersebut,menyampaikan perihatinnya akan kondisi yang sedang terjadi di Indonesia.PM li juga menyayangkan etnis tiong hua kembali menjadi incaran adu domba oleh beberapa politikus Indonesia demi mengambil kekuasaan secara tidak sehat.
> 
> PM Li berharap pemerintah Indonesia bisa mengambil keputusan tegas dan bijak dengan apa yang terjadi saat ini.PM li sangat tidak menginginkan peristiwa kelam ditahun 1998 yang menjadikan etnis TIong Hua sebagai korban terulang lagi di Indonesia.Karena menurutnya kejadian itu harusnya tidak boleh terjadi lagi dinegara yang sudah memiliki banyak kemajuan dan perkembangan sedemikian rupa.
> 
> "Tentunya saya sudah mendengar kabar dari negara tetangga kita,Indonesia yang sedang mengalami gejolak politik yang bercampur dengan urusan agama dan etnis"Ujar PM Li dalam konfrensi persnya
> 
> "Kami sebagai negara sesama Asia turut perihatin melihat ini,Saya berharap yang terbaik untuk Bapak Presiden Jokowidodo dapat segera menenangkan suasana dan menyelesaikan masalah ini dengan bijak dan mencegah aksi-aksi yang dapat memecah bela negaranya"
> 
> "Namun tidak lepas saya adakan konfrensi pers ini,Saya ingin menegaskan bahwa Pemerintahan kami tidak mau dan tidak mengkhendaki,Jikalau sampai kejadian yang paling kelam terjadi pada tahun 1998 di Indonesia terulang kembali.Dijaman itu telah banyak warga keturunan kami disana diperlakukan secara kejam dan dibunuh."Sambungnya
> 
> "Jika memang Pemerintah gagal melindungi warga keturunan kami disana,dan terulang lagi sejarah kelam itu.Maaf jika kami pemerintah Tiongkok pun akan mencoba menaikkan banding kami ke Badan Persatuan Bangsa-Bangsa untuk mengirimkan pasukan pengamanan kami ke Indonesia,Demi memindahkan keturunan kami disana"
> 
> "Serta hubungan dari segi bisnis,perdagangan,bilateral,dan yang lainnya benar-benar akan kami putus dengan Indonesia.Mohon maaf sebelumnya tapi kami juga mempunyai hak untuk melindungi warga keturunan kami dimanapun mereka berada,Jika terjadi penindasan secara sosial dan nyawanya terancam.Tapi tetap dibalik itu semua kami tidak akan mendahului Pemerintahan RI"Tegasnya
> 
> "Maka itu saya berharap Presiden dan para Menteri di Indonesia dapat menyelesaikan masalah yang terjadi dengan sebaik-baiknya tanpa memakan korban dari pihak manapun.Karena sesungguhnya yang sedang terjadi saya tahu betul adalah tindakan politisi Indonesia yang sedang bergejolak dengan menggunakan,mengambing hitamkan etnis tiong hua sebagai sasaran"Tutupnya
> 
> Hal tersebut merupakan penggalan isi dari konfrensi pers yang di selenggarakan oleh PM Li,Sisa perbincangan dari konfrensi pers itu hanya membahas tentang pertukaran warga negara di Asia yang memang sudah direncanakan -----oleh seluruh anggota Asean.[kabarsatu/suminf]
> 
> 
> http://www.kabarsatunews.com/2016/11/pm-cina-peringatkan-indonesiajika.html



you should check your source, cross-check it with another source, before you troll us..


Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> *Ketidakbenaran Berita kabarsatunews.com*
> 
> 
> Jakarta, 18 November 2016, Kominfo - Kementerian Komunikasi dan Informatika menerima surat dari Direktorat Informasi dan Media Kementerian Luar Negeri terkait hasil pemantauan terhadap pemberitaan mengenai aksi masyarakat akhir-akhir ini.
> 
> Dalam surat tersebut disampaikan bahwa hasil pemantauan pada 7 dan 9 November 2016 ditemukan adanya pemberitaan yang tidak berdasarkan fakta dari kabarsatunews.com dengan judul "PM Cina Peringatkan Indonesia, Jika Tragedi 98 Terulang, Cina Akan Kirim Pasukan ke Indonesia" dan 'PM China Ancam Kirim Pasukan Ke Indonesia Jika Tragedi 98 Terulang".
> 
> Surat menyebutkan juga bahwa Kementerian Luar Negeri telah berkoordinasi dengan unit bilateral terkait dan Perwakilan RI di Beijing dan telah dikonfirmasi bahwa Perdana Menteri Tiongkok tidak pernah menyampaikan pernyataan yang mencampuri urusan dalam negeri Indonesia.
> 
> Disebutkan bahwa Pemberitaan kabarsatunews.com tersebut berpotensi memberikan pemahaman keliru dan dapat berimbas pada hubungan bilateral RI-Tiongkok yang telah berjalan baik. (*VE)
> 
> https://www.kominfo.go.id/content/detail/8392/ketidakbenaran-berita-kabarsatunewscom/0/berita_satker



this is an official release from ministry of information stated the above article, titled "China MP will send troops to Indonesia" is merely a hoax
kabarsatu is well-known to be an uncredible source
that website is similar to dailymail.. their philosophy is to give a middle classes something to hate..it has zero credibility

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

@nufix 

TNI AD

1. IFV
2. Tracked SPH
3. Wheeled SPH
4. 8X8 APC
5. 6X6 APC
4. 4X4 APC
5. Tracked SPAAG
6. MRAP
7. Tracked APC
8. Fast Assault Boats
9. Swamp Boats
10. 155 mm Towed Howitzer
11. Loitering smart MLRS
12. 105 mm light gun
13. Medium Tank
14. Heavy Lift Helicopter
15. Utility Helicopter
16. Transport truck (medium)
17. Transport truck (heavy)
18. ATGM
and other numerous small items like radio sets, radar artillery system, recoilles rifle, simulator etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Nike

TNI AU

1. Utility helicopter (heavy)
2. Heavy Fighter as F5 Replacement
3. Heavy lift cargo aircraft
4. Combat SAR helicopter
5. Trainer/light attack jet 
6. Medium Fighter (workhorse)
7. APC for Paskhas
8. Simulator system
9. Mobile mortar system for Paskhas
10. Air defense Radar system
11. Medium range SAM system
12. AA Gun
13. Manpads System

and among other

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## mengkom

pr1v4t33r said:


> errr.. you might probably want to check that again?


ah sorry..kabarsatu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> @nufix
> 
> TNI AD
> 
> 1. IFV
> 2. Tracked SPH
> 3. Wheeled SPH
> 4. 8X8 APC
> 5. 6X6 APC
> 4. 4X4 APC
> 5. Tracked SPAAG
> 6. MRAP
> 7. Tracked APC
> 8. Fast Assault Boats
> 9. Swamp Boats
> 10. 155 mm Towed Howitzer
> 11. Loitering smart MLRS
> 12. 105 mm light gun
> 13. Medium Tank
> 14. Heavy Lift Helicopter
> 15. Utility Helicopter
> 16. Transport truck (medium)
> 17. Transport truck (heavy)
> 18. ATGM
> and other numerous small items like radio sets, radar artillery system, recoilles rifle, simulator etc.


... and more Wrangler


----------



## Nike

the most interesting one is for TNI AL

and oh yeah i forget to include Amphib aircraft for TNI AU

TNI AL

1. Heavy AAW frigate
2. Two OPV/Corvette literally as they will bring AShM too
3. 2 Oceangoing Submarine
4. BMP3F
5. MLRS
6. Utility Helicopter
7. MPA Aircraft (light)
8. MPA Aircraft (medium)
9. light transport/trainer
10. 105 mm towed Howitzer
11. Tracked Mortar Support System
12. Amphib APC
13. LPD
14. KCR 60
15. Small patrol Vessels
16. LST
17. LCU
18. Sea rider fast boats
19. Submarine tender Ship



Jakartans@PkDef said:


> ... and more Wrangler



better got Wrangler as they can be put into frontline services, very much better than some civic standard luxurious sedan bought by previous administration. Many Armies prefer to using Wrangler as their standard utility vehicle or officer duty car. THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH WRANGLER.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

Whether this is part of the third submarine to be built by PT PAL or something else. Its cylinder shape similar to a part of submarine. The source only stated that it is on the way to PT PAL. CMIIW. Credit to budi_thity and supermarine. (https://www.instagram.com/p/BOYGrhtgT1K/)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Bugs

AHAHAHHAHAAA.... that's the kind of webnews UMNOBoy is reading. *ABSOLUTELY* low class!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

*CN 235-220 Multi purpose aircraft, 1 week before its ferry flight to Senegal.*











*Ferry flight CN235-220M Multi Purpose Aircraft Starts Today. From Bandung(Indonesia) with love to Dakkar (Senegal). Credit to Indonesian Aerospace Instagram. https://www.instagram.com/p/BOgIQXAgn7C/?taken-at=263736600*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## gondes

mengkom said:


> you should check your source, cross-check it with another source, before you troll us..
> 
> 
> this is an official release from ministry of information stated the above article, titled "China MP will send troops to Indonesia" is merely a hoax
> kabarsatu is well-known to be an uncredible source
> that website is similar to dailymail.. their philosophy is to give a middle classes something to hate..it has zero credibility



hahahahahahahahahahahaha...... this guy wakes me up...really....it's soooo funny...

it's been long time not to post here and when i read this, the spirit in me bumps up...hahaha...comedy of the year...

he managed to show how low he is... so low...

check this one guys...absolutely credible source...hahaha


----------



## skyhigh88

Sepertinya di blok di indo doang karena gw masih bisa akses.. Kurang sakti nih..





Pemerintah harus tegas menindak site asal2an begini.. harus ada yg tanggung jawab dan masuk bui


----------



## gondes

Ok.....Repost maybe...but still love to see how blending TNI camo is with the jungle...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

faries said:


> View attachment 363537
> 
> 
> Whether this is part of the third submarine to be built by PT PAL or something else. Its cylinder shape similar to a part of submarine. The source only stated that it is on the way to PT PAL. CMIIW. Credit to budi_thity and supermarine. (https://www.instagram.com/p/BOYGrhtgT1K/)


It could be as Antaranews reported that the first module will be delivered this Desember.

http://m.antaranews.com/berita/591957/kapal-selam-kedua-pesanan-tni-al-diluncurkan-di-korea-selatan

"Untuk kapal selam ketiga, pemotongan metal lunas kapal telah dilakukan Mei lalu di galangan kapal DSME, yang lalu akan dikirim ke Indonesia pada Desember 2016 untuk dikerjakan tenaga ahli Indonesia di galangan PT PAL, Surabaya, dengan cara penggabungan bagian per bagian."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> the most interesting one is for TNI AL
> 
> and oh yeah i forget to include Amphib aircraft for TNI AU
> 
> TNI AL
> 
> 1. Heavy AAW frigate
> 2. Two OPV/Corvette literally as they will bring AShM too
> 3. 2 Oceangoing Submarine
> 4. BMP3F
> 5. MLRS
> 6. Utility Helicopter
> 7. MPA Aircraft (light)
> 8. MPA Aircraft (medium)
> 9. light transport/trainer
> 10. 105 mm towed Howitzer
> 11. Tracked Mortar Support System
> 12. Amphib APC
> 13. LPD
> 14. KCR 60
> 15. Small patrol Vessels
> 16. LST
> 17. LCU
> 18. Sea rider fast boats
> 19. Submarine tender Ship
> 
> 
> 
> better got Wrangler as they can be put into frontline services, very much better than some civic standard luxurious sedan bought by previous administration. Many Armies prefer to using Wrangler as their standard utility vehicle or officer duty car. THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH WRANGLER.



Is there any info about which AAW frigate the TNI AL is going to acquire other than Iver? And will the two OPV built by foreign suppliers or domestically?


----------



## Svantana

Indonesian infantry battalions Airborne Raider 328

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

Svantana said:


> Indonesian infantry battalions Airborne Raider 328


That rappel training is hella awesome!!

Please keep uploading these videos, man... Means a lot to me, since I have work on Saturday so I can't watch this program on tv.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Kostrad new BDU pattern and almost same with the malaysian side


----------



## NEKONEKO

GraveDigger388 said:


> That rappel training is hella awesome!!
> 
> Please keep uploading these videos, man... Means a lot to me, since I have work on Saturday so I can't watch this program on tv.



Good guy NET TV upload it to youtube bro , they upload all of it
Thanks to them to bring back this kind of program again 
Remember the Target dan strategi on Indosiar? Peperidge farm remember

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

jek_sperrow said:


> Good guy NET TV upload it to youtube bro , they upload all of it
> Thanks to them to bring back this kind of program again
> Remember the Target dan strategi on Indosiar? Peperidge farm remember


It's a matter of time though, for them to cease to upload the rest on YouTube, and go straight to Zulu.id instead..... Not that I mind it but..good God, the web player in that site is straight pain in the a$$..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia takes delivery of 122 mm rocket systems from China*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
27 December 2016
*Key Points*

The Indonesian Marines Corps is now equipped with the Type 90B multiple rocket system from China
System may be equipped with indigenously developed R-Han 122 B rockets





The Type 90B 122 mm multiple launch rocket system, similar to the one received by Indonesia in 2016. (NORINCO)

The Indonesian Marines Corps (Korps Marinir, or KORMAR) has taken delivery of four units of the Type 90B 122 mm (40-round) multiple rocket system (MRS) from China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO).

Sources within the service told _IHS Jane's_ on 27 December that first test firings of the system are being conducted until the end of the month at various undisclosed locations throughout East Java.

The systems have been delivered under a 2015 contract signed between the Indonesian Ministry of Defence and NORINCO.

http://www.janes.com/article/66543/indonesia-takes-delivery-of-122-mm-rocket-systems-from-china

Menhan yg sekarang seneng diem2.....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha ... I can understand your "sensitivity" re. that news .... and it is easy way from your gov't to blame all bad things to kabarsatunews.com ..
> 
> I am affraid that you will also say that this news from Kompas.com is also HOAX .... ...
> 
> I think ,,, there is a big-big "problem" in the chain of command of your TNI ... Betol-betol mempermalukan dan menjatohkan credibility Jokowi as your president ...
> 
> *TNI AU Tetap Beli Heli AgustaWestland 101*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com*
> 
> Harian _Kompas_ hari ini, Selasa (27/12/2016), mengangkat _headline_ di halaman 1 terkait pembelian helikopter TNI Angkatan Udara. Diberitakan, TNI AU tetap membeli helikopter AgustaWestland 101 (AW 101), meski pernah mendapat penolakan Presiden Joko Widodo pada Desember 2015 silam.
> Menurut Kepala Staf TNI AU Marsekal Agus Supriatna, pembelian helikopter tetap dilakukan karena Presiden Jokowi sebelumnya menolak pembelian helikopter AW 101 untuk VVIP.
> 
> http://nasional.kompas.com/read/2016/12/27/08021361/tni.au.tetap.beli.heli.agustawestland.101



so what your point here, this is a cargo variant we bought here so they are using combat camo pattern. VIP using bi grey and white pattern

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

DEAR MY LOVE INDONESIAN HERE... <3 


Saya sudah mengamati forum ini dari dulu, isinya lebih banyak diskusi-diskusi hangat, penting dan menarik. dan orang yang nge-troll itu2 mulu kan ? @UMNOPutra kamu orang yang sama di forum my.cari !! most of your comment here is bias and unrelevant sama seperti di my.cari. your not welcome on our thread. silahkan kembali ke kandangmu disana sama seperti yang kamu lakukan 6 tahun yang lalu. disini tempat forumer indonesia diskusi bukan untuk melayani banci/pondan kesepian.


Yang balas comment @UMNOPutra cukup sampai di @madokafc dan gak perlu di tanggapi lagi ! kembali ciptakan diskusi yang hangat dan berbobot. Troll gak perlu di tanggapi karena dengan sendirinya dia bakalan cari celah baru lagi buat merusak thread ini page per page. SEMUANYA SUDAH DEWASA, SUDAH BERBULU LEBAT DARI UJUNG KAKI SAMPE KEPALA. BIJAK DALAM MENYIKAPI, TIDAK SEMUANYA HARUS DI TANGGAPI. 

thx.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

submarine sonar training facilities at Indonesian Navy Naval Academy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UMNOPutra

madokafc said:


> so what your point here, this is a cargo variant we bought here so they are using combat camo pattern. VIP using bi grey and white pattern



Mengapa "pembangkangan" ini boleh terjadi di TNI secara "sangat terbuka" dan anehnya dibiarkan begitu saja?


----------



## afiq0110

Bungaterakhir said:


> DEAR MY LOVE INDONESIAN HERE... <3
> 
> 
> Saya sudah mengamati forum ini dari dulu, isinya lebih banyak diskusi-diskusi hangat, penting dan menarik. dan orang yang nge-troll itu2 mulu kan ? @UMNOPutra kamu orang yang sama di forum my.cari !! most of your comment here is bias and unrelevant sama seperti di my.cari. your not welcome on our thread. silahkan kembali ke kandangmu disana sama seperti yang kamu lakukan 6 tahun yang lalu. disini tempat forumer indonesia diskusi bukan untuk melayani banci/pondan kesepian.
> 
> 
> Yang balas comment @UMNOPutra cukup sampai di @madokafc dan gak perlu di tanggapi lagi ! kembali ciptakan diskusi yang hangat dan berbobot. Troll gak perlu di tanggapi karena dengan sendirinya dia bakalan cari celah baru lagi buat merusak thread ini page per page. SEMUANYA SUDAH DEWASA, SUDAH BERBULU LEBAT DARI UJUNG KAKI SAMPE KEPALA. BIJAK DALAM MENYIKAPI, TIDAK SEMUANYA HARUS DI TANGGAPI.
> 
> thx.



Ane kemaren udah wax om... Jadi nggak ade bulunye...


----------



## Nike

UMNOPutra said:


> Mengapa "pembangkangan" ini boleh terjadi di TNI secara "sangat terbuka" dan anehnya dibiarkan begitu saja?



use English lah jer, from where the money TNI AU get to funding their procurement? from Government, so TNI AU actually getting yes nod in every procurement they are doing. Ministry of finance must made report before release the funds before the President and vice president and hell there is no way they left the procurement budget valued at hundred millions dollar US in such report. So the President must know about what TNI getting at. Unlike in Malaysia the current Indonesia budgeting system is quite open and can be verified. So there is no uproar like M1Bd case of songlaplately in Indonesia.



Bungaterakhir said:


> DEAR MY LOVE INDONESIAN HERE... <3
> 
> 
> Saya sudah mengamati forum ini dari dulu, isinya lebih banyak diskusi-diskusi hangat, penting dan menarik. dan orang yang nge-troll itu2 mulu kan ? @UMNOPutra kamu orang yang sama di forum my.cari !! most of your comment here is bias and unrelevant sama seperti di my.cari. your not welcome on our thread. silahkan kembali ke kandangmu disana sama seperti yang kamu lakukan 6 tahun yang lalu. disini tempat forumer indonesia diskusi bukan untuk melayani banci/pondan kesepian.
> 
> 
> Yang balas comment @UMNOPutra cukup sampai di @madokafc dan gak perlu di tanggapi lagi ! kembali ciptakan diskusi yang hangat dan berbobot. Troll gak perlu di tanggapi karena dengan sendirinya dia bakalan cari celah baru lagi buat merusak thread ini page per page. SEMUANYA SUDAH DEWASA, SUDAH BERBULU LEBAT DARI UJUNG KAKI SAMPE KEPALA. BIJAK DALAM MENYIKAPI, TIDAK SEMUANYA HARUS DI TANGGAPI.
> 
> thx.



is quite annoying actually to responding to such troll like @UMNOPutra but if such left unattended he/she just will spamming this thread with nonsense and other reader will believing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> is quite annoying actually to responding to such troll like @UMNOPutra but if such left unattended he/she just will spamming this thread with nonsense and other reader will believing


^^^
Pretty much sums up my reason why I did just the same, back then... But, since some fellas here (no hard feeling, please) considered my action as troll-feeding....I decided to refrain.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kodam VI Mulawarman Dapat Pengganti Heli Yang Jatuh 

Angin segar datang meniup jajaran Kodam VI Mulawarman. Usai salah satu helikopter militer TNI AD jatuh beberapa waktu lalu, kini mereka bersiap mendapat penggantinya.







Panglima Kodam VI Mulawarman , Mayjen TNI Johny L Tobing, menyatakan pihaknya telah mendapat surat dari Mabes TNI AD terkait heli baru yang akan difungsikan sebagai pengangkut logistik di daerah perbatasan.

"_Sudah ada surat perintah, saya tinggal menunggu. Jenis Mi 17_, lebih besar dia. Saya butuh heli, itu saja. Mau jenis apa, itu kembali pada pimpinan. Yang jelas perintahnya sudah ada," katanya usai memimpin apel penyambutan Satgas Pamtas di dermaga Semayang Balikpapan, Kalimantan Timur, Selasa (27/12/2016) sore.

Kendati demikian, pihaknya belum dapat memastikan kapan heli tersebut bisa beroperasi di perbatasan Kalimantan Utara.

Untuk sementara kegiatan pendorongan logistik (dorlog) dan personel melalui jalur air dan darat.

"Selama ini sekali sebulan, ada 6 pos yang harus dilakukan (dorlog) lewat udara. Yang lain kita drop ke titik aju namanya, bisa pakai sampan dan jalan darat," ungkap Johny.

Untuk diketahui, Helikopter Bell 412 EP milik TNI TNI-AD hilang kontak dalam perjalanan dari Bandara Juwata Tarakan ke Long Bawan, Malinau, pada Kamis (24/11/2016).

Helikopter kehilangan kontak setelah sekitar 30 menit di udara.

Helikopter tersebut ditemukan tercerai berai di kawasan Long Sulit, Kabupaten Malinau, Senin (28/11/2016).

Dua orang awak helikopter dinyatakan selamat yakni Lettu Cpn Abdi dan Lettu Cpn Yohanes, sementara tiga lainnya dipastkan meninggal dunia yakni Lettu Cpn Ginas, Sertu Bayu, dan Praka suyanto.

_http://kaltim.tribunnews.com/2016/1...awarman-dapat-pengganti-heli-yang-lebih-besar_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

Self Propelled MLRS Type 90B of Norinco (China North Industries). Credit to Indomiliter.

Specifications
– Warhead: 18,3 to 28 kg maximum
– Range rockets: 20 to 40 km
– Length rockets: From 2,75 to 3,03 meter
– Armament: 40 + 40 rockets
– Rate of fire: 40 rds in 18 to 20 sec.
– Truck: North-Benz 2629 (6×6)
– Road Range truck: 800 km
– Dimensions truck: Length: 9,31 m; Width: 2,49 m; Height: 3,02 m

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Astros II MLRS of the Indonesian Army 10th Field Artlillery Battalion - Rocket. Credit to Yonarmed 10 Roket.












Astros II MLRSs and Caesar 155mm SPHs:






https://www.instagram.com/yonarmed10kostrad/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

CN235-220M for Senegal. Credit to Mya Saraswaty Putri.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BOhWukPgVXX/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## afiq0110

@madokafc... Maam... Would you mind share with us any info of tech transfer attach in our arm procurement ?... Thank you...


----------



## papacita

New batch of 16 Leopard 2RI just arrived

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## NEKONEKO

mandala said:


> Astros II MLRS of the Indonesian Army 10th Field Artlillery Battalion - Rocket. Credit to Yonarmed 10 Roket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astros II MLRSs and Caesar 155mm SPHs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/yonarmed10kostrad/



Kostrad always get good toys and even their uniform n gear are , because its too expensive to give each Kodam the same good toy and stuff.
Noob ask: The Kodam have their own territory, and the Kostrad were attached to Kodam? it is the same with Kopassus too? Like the Kopassus in kartasura is under Kodam IV or under Jakarta(mabes)?


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia reconsiders further acquisition of BTR-4 APCs after early trials*

*Key Points*

Indonesia has concluded a series of initial training activities on the BTR-4 amphibious vehicle from Ukraine
Plans to acquire further vehicles is now being reviewed after encountering a number of teething issues
The Indonesian Marine Corps (Korps Marinir: KORMAR) has concluded initial training activities on its BTR-4 8x8 amphibious wheeled armoured personnel carriers (APCs), but is now reconsidering further acquisitions of the vehicle, a service official told _IHS Jane's_ on 27 December.

The reconsideration follows KORMAR personnel reporting a number of issues with the platform during its initial training activities.

These included situations in which the APC is trimmed excessively by the bow when operated at full speed in the water.
http://www.janes.com/article/66550/...-acquisition-of-btr-4-apcs-after-early-trials

Looks like Marinir weren't satisfied with BTR-4 afterall. Better go for more BMP-3F or newer BT-3F instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

papacita said:


> *Indonesia reconsiders further acquisition of BTR-4 APCs after early trials*
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> Indonesia has concluded a series of initial training activities on the BTR-4 amphibious vehicle from Ukraine
> Plans to acquire further vehicles is now being reviewed after encountering a number of teething issues
> The Indonesian Marine Corps (Korps Marinir: KORMAR) has concluded initial training activities on its BTR-4 8x8 amphibious wheeled armoured personnel carriers (APCs), but is now reconsidering further acquisitions of the vehicle, a service official told _IHS Jane's_ on 27 December.
> 
> The reconsideration follows KORMAR personnel reporting a number of issues with the platform during its initial training activities.
> 
> These included situations in which the APC is trimmed excessively by the bow when operated at full speed in the water.
> http://www.janes.com/article/66550/...-acquisition-of-btr-4-apcs-after-early-trials
> 
> Looks like Marinir weren't satisfied with BTR-4 afterall. Better go for more BMP-3F or newer BT-3F instead.


"...trimmed excessively by the bow .." too heavy on the front

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GraveDigger388

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> "...trimmed excessively by the bow .." too heavy on the front
> View attachment 363971


Holy crap... That looks like a serious matter..

And, the weight of the turret was supposed to counter the lean, no?


----------



## Nike

papacita said:


> *Indonesia reconsiders further acquisition of BTR-4 APCs after early trials*
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> Indonesia has concluded a series of initial training activities on the BTR-4 amphibious vehicle from Ukraine
> Plans to acquire further vehicles is now being reviewed after encountering a number of teething issues
> The Indonesian Marine Corps (Korps Marinir: KORMAR) has concluded initial training activities on its BTR-4 8x8 amphibious wheeled armoured personnel carriers (APCs), but is now reconsidering further acquisitions of the vehicle, a service official told _IHS Jane's_ on 27 December.
> 
> The reconsideration follows KORMAR personnel reporting a number of issues with the platform during its initial training activities.
> 
> These included situations in which the APC is trimmed excessively by the bow when operated at full speed in the water.
> http://www.janes.com/article/66550/...-acquisition-of-btr-4-apcs-after-early-trials
> 
> Looks like Marinir weren't satisfied with BTR-4 afterall. Better go for more BMP-3F or newer BT-3F instead.



Pindad 8X8

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

GraveDigger388 said:


> Holy crap... That looks like a serious matter..
> 
> And, the weight of the turret was supposed to counter the lean, no?


Cant tell but if the report said its trimmed excessively on the bow, the position of the platform is like that.
In terms of buoyancy and draft there is Trimmed by the bow (frontside lower) and Trimmed by the stern (rearside lower) under the surface of the water.


----------



## faries

Satbravo 90 Paskhas exercise with hostage release material in railways at Balai Yasa Manggarai South Jakarta. 
Image credit to Komando Korps Paskhas and Lembaga Keris.

Comment: I think the security at the station is very sloppy, especially against bomb threats. No checks on goods carried by passengers, and many passengers who forged identity card.






K O P A S K A - Naval Special Warfare Unit. Image credit to Bronfrogman & FSM FB Page.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

From Tesco Indo Maritim Website











*KAL 28 M Water Jet
















KAL 28 M Propeller






Landing Craft Utility 24 M











Combat Boat & KMC Komando 18 M

*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> "...trimmed excessively by the bow .." too heavy on the front
> View attachment 363971








Engine position of BTR-4. Image credit to FSM FB Page.


----------



## mandala

Kopassus. Credit to Military & Law Enforcement.







https://www.instagram.com/p/BOlWIPIBmGp/

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> Kopassus. Credit to Military & Law Enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BOlWIPIBmGp/



baltskin viper mandible face helmet is surely nice protection, so far not many SF in this region equipped their units with baltskin viper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Bugs

New tanks, new city buses, and new Priok Port. The good thing of being a developing country like Indonesia is we are seeing new things all the time. It's like having birthday presents aaaaaaaall year long.

*And umnoBOY doesn't like it !!* WWWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Arrivals of new batch of Leopard 2RI MBTs. Photo: IPC Car Terminal Tanjung Priok.











https://m.facebook.com/lembagakeris/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Mlrs Ghoib 

@imf

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Sepi amat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

#breaking, Indonesia cancels AW-101 purchase




"_Yang jelas saya sudah buat surat untuk pembatalan ‎kontrak,_" kata Gatot kepada wartawan, Rabu (28/12).

Panglima TNI tidak menyebutkan secara pasti kapan surat pembatalan itu dibuat. Namun, menurutnya, surat tersebut sudah lama dibuat dan akan menjadi pedoman bagi TNI Angkatan Udara untuk bertindak.

"_Sekarang tidak jadi (beli Heli AW 101),_" ucapnya.

Rencana pembelian helikopter AW-101 untuk transportasi kepresidenan dan tamu VVIP sempat ditolak dua kali oleh Presiden Joko Widodo. Namun, TNI AU tetap berencana membeli helikopter produksi Leonardo-Finmeccanica itu untuk keperluan transportasi pasukan dan SAR (_Search and Rescue_), kata Kepala Staf TNI AU, Marsekal Agus Supriatna.

Kepala Dinas Penerangan TNI AU Marsekal Pertama Jemi Trisonjaya membantah apabila ada anggapan bahwa TNI AU membeli heli tersebut diam-diam.

Ia menegaskan, pembelian heli sudah berdasarkan restu pemerintah, seperti Bappenas, Kementerian Keuangan, Kementerian Pertahanan, dan Komisi I DPR.

"_TNI AU tidak sendiri, ada keikutsertaan stakeholder terkait, tidak bisa berdiri sendiri,_" ujar Jemi.

*Konsekuensi hukum *

Belum jelas konsekuensi hukum yang timbul setelah Panglima TNI Gatot Nurmantyo membatalkan pembelian helikopter.

Berdasarkan informasi kepala biro majalah dirgantara Aviation Week di London, Tony Osborne, helikopter pesanan TNI AU telah melakoni penerbangan perdana di Yeovil, Inggris.

Helikopter itu tampak dicat loreng dan menampilkan simbol segi lima dengan tepian merah.

Frans H Winarta, dosen Arbitrase Perdagangan yang mengajar di Fakultas Hukum Universitas Pelita Harapan, Tangerang, Banten, menilai pembatalan pesanan helikopter AW-101 harus menilik kontrak yang diteken.

"_Biasanya dalam kontrak ada klausul-klausul yang mengatur jika ada pembatalan pesanan. Nah, ini harus dilihat. Jika dalam kontrak disebutkan bahwa tidak boleh ada pembatalan pesanan, maka Indonesia bisa dibawa ke arbitrase internasional,_" kata Frans.

*Penyelewengan *

Secara terpisah, Presiden Joko Widodo mewanti-wanti kepada jajarannya apabila di kemudian hari ditemukan adanya pelanggaran terkait pembelian helikopter AW-101.

"_Saya nanti akan tanyakan ke Kemenhan (Kementerian Pertahanan) karena ini urusannya dari Kementerian Pertahanan. Yang jelas satu saja, kalau ada penyelewengan tahu sendiri,_" ujar Presiden Jokowi.

Menurutnya, bila industri pertahanan dalam negeri mampu memenuhi kebutuhan akan alutsista Indonesia, maka pihaknya akan memprioritaskan hal tersebut.

"_Sejak awal kalau dalam negeri bisa, ya dalam negeri. Kalau tidak, dari luar pun juga harus ada hitungannya, ada kalkulasinya,_" ujar Presiden.

Satu unit helikopter AW-101, menurut Kepala Staf TNI AU Marsekal Agus Supriatna, menghabiskan dana sebanyak US$ 55 juta atau setara dengan Rp 740 miliar.


----------



## faries

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBT convoy. Image credit to Divif2_Kostrad & FSM FB Page.






CHOPPER (IDAF No.8 Squad). Image credit to Jeff Prananda.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mejikuhibiu

striver44 said:


>


there is any info about a plan to get more leo, maybe like A5, A6, or A7...?


----------



## Nike

*Airnav ambil alih ATC lima bandara militer*
Jumat, 30 Desember 2016 10:36 WIB - 2.165 Views

Pewarta: Juwita TR





Ilustrasi--Menara ATC (REUTERS)

Bogor (ANTARA News) - Perum Lembaga Penyelenggara Pelayanan Navigasi Penerbangan Indoneaia (LPPNPI/Airnav Indonesia) akan mengambil alih pengaturan lalu lintas udara (ATC) lima bandara "enclave civil" atau bandara militer yang juga dipergunakan untuk penerbangan sipil. 

Direktur Operasi LPPNPI Wisnu Darjono di Bogor, Jumat mengatakan lima bandara tersebut, yaitu Bandara Sabang, Malang, Tasikmalaya, Ranai (Natuna) dan Morotai.

"Pengambilalihan ATC ini juga merupakan penugasan dari pemerintah seiring dengan meningkatnya pergerakan pesawat dan untuk mendukung pariwisata," katanya. 

Wisnu menuturkan di Bandara Abdul Rachman Saleh, Malang, pergerakan penerbangan sipil saat ini sudah 10 pergerakan sehari. 

Begitu pula di bandara lainnya, dia mengatakan, seperti di Bandara Ranai, Sabang dan Morotai yang potensi wisatanya diperkirakan akan meningkat pesat. 

"Jadi ini kebijakan pemerintah karena wisata di Malang trafiknya sudah banyak, dan sudah didarati pesawat jet, begitu juga di Ranai, Morotai dan Sabang, kalau Tasikmalaya di situ ada training (pelatihan)," katanya. 

Wisnu menjelaskan untuk pembagian tugasnya, selama penerbangan tersebut dalam keadaan Indonesia normal bukan dalam keadaan perang, maka pengaturan lalu lintas udara (ATC) dilakukan oleh LPPNPI atau Airnav, meskipun penerbangan yang dilakukan merupakan penerbangan militer.

"Paradigmanya, semua pelayanan penerbangan dalam keadaan Indonesia aman, normal maka akan dilayani kaidah penerbangan sipil, meskipun itu penerbangan militer, pesawat Hercules membawa penuh tentara," katanya.

Kecuali, lanjut dia, dalam keadaan darurat militer, pengaturan lalu lintas udara akan dilakukan oleh militer.

Dia menambahkan pengambilalihan pengaturan lalu lintas udara tersebut akan dimulai pada Januari 2017.

Berdasarkan data LPPNPI, sepanjang 2016 rata-rata pergerakan pesawat di enam bandara terbesar per bulan, di antaranya di Bandara Soekarno-Hatta Cengkareng, yaitu 29.633 pergerakan, Sultan Hasanuddin Makassar 26.220 pergerakan, Juanda Surabaya 11.737 pergerakan, Ngurah Rai Denpasar 11.157 pergerakan, Sepinggan Balikpapan 5.991 pergerakan dan Kualanamu Medan 5.071 pergerakan.
Editor: Tasrief Tarmizi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016

http://m.antaranews.com/berita/604137/airnav-ambil-alih-atc-lima-bandara-militer

this policy will spare many assets and personnel for another military airbase

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MacanJawa

Still waiting good news from air defence procurement, Leo done, sukhoi done, submarine done, pkr done,


----------



## striver44

mejikuhibiu said:


> there is any info about a plan to get more leo, maybe like A5, A6, or A7...?


that is my ultimate wetdream hahaha. if any happens


----------



## Fox14

mandala said:


> Arrivals of new batch of Leopard 2RI MBTs. Photo: IPC Car Terminal Tanjung Priok.


 based on the latest incident (turkey case), i have never seen the APS from this tanks? anyone know why?


----------



## papacita

413th Mechanized Infantry Battalion/Bremoro

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## mandala

striver44 said:


>


Nice close up view of the AMAP Composite Armour. Unlike the Singaporean Leopard 2SG the Indonesian Leopard 2RI MBTs are equipped with Driver's Night Vision Camera in front and rear of the tanks. CMIIW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marhaenisme

So far this GARUDA is the best military program in our national television.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Yonif Mekanis 413/Bremoro

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> Yonif Mekanis 413/Bremoro


MTV body armor?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Marhaenisme said:


> So far this GARUDA is the best military program in our national television.


Try lentera bro, about pamtas

Feels, Feels everywhere
www-youtube-com/watch?v=mHP4zt_26P0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

BRP Davao Del Sur (LD-602) at PT PAL facility

credit to gombaljaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## papacita

More from GARUDA series




Happy New Year to all the members here

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GraveDigger388

DISNEY MARINES COMIN' THRU!!!

Credit: FSM

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Marhaenisme

jek_sperrow said:


> Try lentera bro, about pamtas
> 
> Feels, Feels everywhere
> www-youtube-com/watch?v=mHP4zt_26P0



Yours link wrong bro that is samsung advertisement haha....

This one of lentera edition, that we should always be thankful to TNI soldier border guards for all things their sacrifice.






BTW HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mejikuhibiu

SI Kumbang (NU 200).. First Indonesia Coin Plane.. first Flight in 1954


----------



## patu

Happy new year. Gbu all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

Prajurit Yonif Mekanis 201/Jaya Yudha dengan senapan SS1V1.
credit to ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKRI

*IFV Marder 1A3 Kostrad*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Thumbs up for PENKOSTRAD for supplying quality video and photo documentations for our beloved TNI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKRI

*Indonesia Coast Guard , Belut Laut 4806*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Army had started to stockpilling MILAN ATGM, first shipment actually happened in September 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## papacita

madokafc said:


> Indonesian Army had started to stockpilling MILAN ATGM, first shipment actually happened in September 2016



Are they for our marders?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

papacita said:


> Are they for our marders?
> View attachment 365389



for many things actually

at least they got sumthing for regular pipul in mechanized battalion, the SF can satisfied themselves with Javelin and Raider with NLAW.

is there any info about Army actually made repeat order for NLAW?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

madokafc said:


> for many things actually
> 
> at least they got sumthing for regular pipul in mechanized battalion, the SF can satisfied themselves with Javelin and Raider with NLAW.
> 
> is there any info about Army actually made repeat order for NLAW?


There was a recent report that Saab received an order from an unnamed customer. Don't know if it is Indonesia.

*SAAB receives NLAW order*

28th December 2016 - 9:30by The Shephard News Team






Saab will deliver the Next generation Light Anti-tank Weapon (NLAW) to an unnamed customer under an order announced on 22 December.

NLAW gives an individual soldier the ability to destroy heavily protected modern main battle tanks with a single shot. Immediately upon target detection, the soldier - without having to mount the system - can load the weapon and complete a lock-on before launch, attacking the tank from above.

Deliveries will take place during 2016 and 2017.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/landwarfareintl/saab-deliver-nlaw/


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> There was a recent report that Saab received an order from an unnamed customer. Don't know if it is Indonesia.
> 
> *SAAB receives NLAW order*
> 
> 28th December 2016 - 9:30by The Shephard News Team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saab will deliver the Next generation Light Anti-tank Weapon (NLAW) to an unnamed customer under an order announced on 22 December.
> 
> NLAW gives an individual soldier the ability to destroy heavily protected modern main battle tanks with a single shot. Immediately upon target detection, the soldier - without having to mount the system - can load the weapon and complete a lock-on before launch, attacking the tank from above.
> 
> Deliveries will take place during 2016 and 2017.
> 
> https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/landwarfareintl/saab-deliver-nlaw/



incidentally the news came after recent meeting between Indonesian MoD, SAAB rep. and Swedish Defense Minister in around that date......


----------



## MacanJawa

madokafc said:


> Indonesian Army had started to stockpilling MILAN ATGM, first shipment actually happened in September 2016



what version of milan do we have? milan 1,2, or ER?


----------



## faries

oval-shaped objects that were previously suspected as part of third submarine, actually is Submarine Command Team Trainer (SCTT) from Rheinmetal for Nagapasa Class (Changbogo) crew.

http://www.indomiliter.com/rheinmet...rana-simulasi-tempur-awak-kapal-selam-tni-al/











http://www.miltechmag.com/2013/12/iitsec-2013-korean-submarine-combat.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Looking for survivors
_Tim gabungan dari Basarnas, Polri dan TNI AL terus melakukan pencarian terhadap 17 orang penumpang kapal Zahro Express yang terbakar pada Minggu (01/01) kemarin._






















_http://photo.sindonews.com/view/209...encarian-korban-kebakaran-kapal-zahro-express_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Satria Manggala

Indonesia Marine Use Amunition 100mm calibre from Belarusia ...






*K*omandan Batalyon Tank Amfibi-1 Mar Mayor Mar Ukik Ari Nursanto M.Tr.Hanla. selaku Perwira Pelaksana Latihan, menyaksikan kegiatan Uji fungsi amunisi Belarus BMP 3F caliber 100 mm di daerah latihan Marinir Karang Tekok Asembagus Situbondo Selasa,(20/12/2016).

Hadir dalam kegiatan Tersebut Asisten Logistik Korps Marinir Kolonel Mar Suherlan, Aslog Pasmar-1 Kolonel Mar Budiarso, Wadanmenkav-1 Mar Letkol Arif Handono, Kadislasbinsen Letkol Laut Ruli, Komandan Puslatpur Marinir Baluran Letkol Mar Arif Prasetyo, Dislitbangal Kolonel Laut Kasito, Kaarsenal Kolonel Laut Kawahab, Babek Mabesal Mayor Laut Agus Priyanto, Dissenlekal Mayor Laut Yusuf K., Perwira Logistik Mabes TNI Mayor Inf Jimmy Kharisma.

“_Kegiatan ini bertujuan untuk melihat secara riil kualitas dari amunisi caliber 100 mm dari Belarusia sehingga nantinya dapat memperkuat kemampuan tembak BMP 3F dalam mendukung tugas operasi yang diberikan_” Ujar Danyon Tankfib-1 Mar.

[*Marinir*]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Natuna. Credit to Divif 2 Kostrad.











https://www.instagram.com/divif2_kostrad/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Satria Manggala

*BTR4M Marinir*




[*source judaic*]





[defense studies]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Soldiers from the Indonesian Army 2nd Infantry Division Kostrad. Credit to Divif 2 Kostrad.











https://www.instagram.com/divif2_kostrad/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

*NC-212 MPA TNI AL*




[Foto by Fida Perkasa]


*Spesifikasi NC-212 MPA*

*Panjang:* 15,2 m
*Lebar (bentang sayap):* 19 m
*Tinggi:* 6,3 m
*Mesin:* 2 Garret TPE-331-10R-512C Turboprop
*Propeller:* empat bilah baling-baling Dowty Rotol dengan diameter 2,75 meter
*Kecepatan Max:* 370 km/jam
*Kecepatan Jelajah:* 300 km/jam
*Ketinggian Terbang:* 7.925 m
*Kecepatan Menanjak:* 8,3 m/detik
*Kapasitas Bahan Bakar:* 1.600 kg
*Berat Max:* 2.820 kg

[*Angkasa*]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Salute. Credit to Raider 300 Brajawijaya.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BOXLZFYhJat/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Pindad SS2V1 assault rifle
credit adnan airborne99

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia has suspended all military cooperation with Australia, allegedly over offensive training materials on display at an Australian Special Forces base.






 Indonesian Special Forces soldiers, Kopassus, take position during a joint anti-terrorism exercise with Australia's elite unit SAS. (AP) 

_http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-01-...l-military-cooperation-with-australia/8161362_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia has suspended all military cooperation with Australia, allegedly over offensive training materials on display at an Australian Special Forces base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian Special Forces soldiers, Kopassus, take position during a joint anti-terrorism exercise with Australia's elite unit SAS. (AP)
> 
> _http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-01-...l-military-cooperation-with-australia/8161362_


What did happen?


----------



## gondes

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia has suspended all military cooperation with Australia, allegedly over offensive training materials on display at an Australian Special Forces base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian Special Forces soldiers, Kopassus, take position during a joint anti-terrorism exercise with Australia's elite unit SAS. (AP)
> 
> _http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-01-...l-military-cooperation-with-australia/8161362_


Training material insulting Pancasila ?? What kind of material is that ?


----------



## papacita

Just Australia being Australia


----------



## Star Bugs

UMNOPutra said:


> I am affraid that this is an implicit behavior of your "inferiority disease" to Australia...



Of course you are afraid umnoBOY. You said it yourself!  You are ALWAYS afraid. You're a coward.


----------



## GraveDigger388

UMNOPutra said:


> I am affraid that this is an implicit behavior of your "inferiority disease" to Australia...



OR...

It was a case of being aware and cautious, that leads to an act of defending national dignity, towards an action of obvious blasphemy.

At least my country took an action towards such practice, mind you..


----------



## faries

GraveDigger388 said:


> What did happen?





gondes said:


> Training material insulting Pancasila ?? What kind of material is that ?



_Kompas_ reported the suspension was triggered when a Kopassus trainer, who was in Australia, found teaching materials that were ridiculing the Indonesian military.

When he went to the head of the academy in Australia to complain, *the trainer reportedly found other writing insulting the Indonesian state ideology of Pancasila.*

The director of the Institute for Defence, Security and Peace Studies in Indonesia, Mufti Makarim, was quoted in the newspaper saying *it was wrong of the Australian military to enter into Indonesian politics.*

"*The negative discussion about Indonesian politics in the forum of military exchange education between Indonesia and Australia is surely offensive in regards to the mutual respect between the Indonesian and Australian military*," he said on _Kompas_.

"Therefore, it is appropriate for Indonesia and Australian co-operation to be temporarily suspended and for the Indonesian defence ministry to officially object."

_Kompas_ reported that a cable instruction, dated December 29 from Indonesian military commander General Gatot Nurmantyo, instructed that all military co-operation, including training with the Australian Defence Force, be suspended.

Pancasila is the Indonesian state philosophy that lays out the nation's broad principles of religion, civilised humanity, social justice, democracy, and unity.

http://www.smh.com.au/world/indones...ld-for-technical-reasons-20170104-gtltai.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Maybe it's time for Indonesia to start stomping any nuisance that creeping up around us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

faries said:


> _Kompas_ reported the suspension was triggered when a Kopassus trainer, who was in Australia, found teaching materials that were ridiculing the Indonesian military.
> 
> When he went to the head of the academy in Australia to complain, *the trainer reportedly found other writing insulting the Indonesian state ideology of Pancasila.*
> 
> The director of the Institute for Defence, Security and Peace Studies in Indonesia, Mufti Makarim, was quoted in the newspaper saying *it was wrong of the Australian military to enter into Indonesian politics.*
> 
> "*The negative discussion about Indonesian politics in the forum of military exchange education between Indonesia and Australia is surely offensive in regards to the mutual respect between the Indonesian and Australian military*," he said on _Kompas_.
> 
> "Therefore, it is appropriate for Indonesia and Australian co-operation to be temporarily suspended and for the Indonesian defence ministry to officially object."
> 
> _Kompas_ reported that a cable instruction, dated December 29 from Indonesian military commander General Gatot Nurmantyo, instructed that all military co-operation, including training with the Australian Defence Force, be suspended.
> 
> Pancasila is the Indonesian state philosophy that lays out the nation's broad principles of religion, civilised humanity, social justice, democracy, and unity.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/world/indones...ld-for-technical-reasons-20170104-gtltai.html



It was stated by TNI that this is not the main reason and they are still in investigation process and there was academical assessment of TNI's past action in East Timor in the training field.. let's see what would be the result

For me, TNI has made very significant reform inside organization and it is widely appreciated. Take a look at a life sentence given by military court to one of generals who corrupted weapons purchase. It's a very good picture how successful the reform is. Current TNI is different with the past one...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

gondes said:


> It was stated by TNI that this is not the main reason and they are still in investigation process and there was academical assessment of TNI's past action in East Timor in the training field.. let's see what would be the result.



TNI is not anti critics. So i thought... while making assessment for TNI's past action in Timor during a joint exercise would be straight rude i don't think such drastic measure would be taken, unless they did something really nasty and unacceptable... ridiculing our state ideology would be one of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

gondes said:


> It was stated by TNI that this is not the main reason and they are still in investigation process and there was academical assessment of TNI's past action in East Timor in the training field.. let's see what would be the result



Why am I not surprised?

They will never let us see the end of it, wil they?

Typical double standard. I mean, the world is nice towards Germany despite their Reich past (I like Germany myself, don't get me wrong), yet the world seemingly always spits fire at us for defending our own sovereignity.

What a time to be alive...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

New year bath. Image credit to Angkasa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

GraveDigger388 said:


> Why am I not surprised?
> 
> They will never let us see the end of it, wil they?
> 
> Typical double standard. I mean, the world is nice towards Germany despite their Reich past (I like Germany myself, don't get me wrong), yet the world seemingly always spits fire at us for defending our own sovereignity.
> 
> What a time to be alive...


Australia will never be a good neighboor, friends or allies to Indonesia, it's a well known for them to look us down, it's time to make them pay for what they done to us all this time, lets invites PLAN and Russian navy to a war games and joint patrol on timor gap, i wanted to know what their going to respond to that


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d said:


> Australia will never be a good neighboor, friends or allies to Indonesia, it's a well known for them to look us down, it's time to make them pay for what they done to us all this time, lets invites PLAN and Russian navy to a war games and joint patrol on timor gap, i wanted to know what their going to respond to that



We should make some adjustment and fine tuning in our approach, particulary to our immediate neighbors. Not only Australia but also ASEAN and other regional powers. Although they are not our enemies, they are all potential threat to us, either politically, economically or militarily.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GraveDigger388

The moral is:

Be nice to everyone, trust none.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

Yes, and we sure can play china, india, Russia, japan and united states on our bargaining chip on economic, militarily and industrial gain


pr1v4t33r said:


> We should make some adjustment and fine tuning in our approach to our particulary to our immediate neighbors. Not only Australia but also ASEAN, and other regional powers. Although they are not our enemies, but they are all potential threat to us, either politically, economically or militarily.


----------



## CareTaker

Why did Indonesia suspended military ties with Australia? 
I didn't satisfy from claimed reasons on the web.


----------



## BDforever

pr1v4t33r said:


> We should make some adjustment and fine tuning in our approach, particulary to our immediate neighbors. Not only Australia but also ASEAN and other regional powers. Although they are not our enemies, they are all potential threat to us, either politically, economically or militarily.


we can be your ally


----------



## GraveDigger388

CareTaker said:


> Why did Indonesia suspended military ties with Australia?
> I didn't satisfy from claimed reasons on the web.


Blasphemy on national ideology, not to mention insults from their military entities. That's what our officials said, unless it's proven otherwise. Though, it was also mentioned that their authorities have sent us apologize letter, some sort of. (CMIIW, anyone)

It's acceptable if we criticize each other's military, since such critics probably can make our military better, vice versa. But when we dare to say crap about other countries' ideologies, the ones that their citizens are willingly to pour their blood, sweat, and tears to achieve, defend, and live by it......it's just crossing the line. Especially when we know nothing about said country. IN THIS CASE we are talking about Australia. Which, although they are just a few hundred miles away across southern pond from us, majority of their citizens know little about anything beyond Bali.

And don't start to say anything regarding Papua. If you are care enough to search across this site, I'm sure there are multiple threads that discuss and provide news about the major infrastructure development currently running there. Not to mention they have this 'special privilege'. What do we call it guys? Special Regional Autonomy? Something like that?

Oh one more thing, bringing up things like '98 and Timor, over and over and over again has ZERO relevance in the present. Our military lives up their current slogan pretty well this times around.

I'm done.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

initial_d said:


> Yes, and we sure can play china, india, Russia, japan and united states on our bargaining chip on economic, militarily and industrial gain


Not with China 
We dont have any competitive nor comparative advantage in terms of industry with China. They have better tech and cheaper labors, there will be nothing left for us.

We can do it with Russia, Japan, USA etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CareTaker

GraveDigger388 said:


> Blasphemy on national ideology, not to mention insults from their military entities. That's what our officials said, unless it's proven otherwise. Though, it was also mentioned that their authorities have sent us apologize letter, some sort of. (CMIIW, anyone)
> 
> It's acceptable if we criticize each other's military, since such critics probably can make our military better, vice versa. But when we dare to say crap about other countries' ideologies, the ones that their citizens are willingly to pour their blood, sweat, and tears to achieve, defend, and live by it......it's just crossing the line. Especially when we know nothing about said country. IN THIS CASE we are talking about Australia. Which, although they are just a few hundred miles away across southern pond from us, majority of their citizens know little about anything beyond Bali.
> 
> And don't start to say anything regarding Papua. If you are care enough to search across this site, I'm sure there are multiple threads that discuss and provide news about the major infrastructure development currently running there. Not to mention they have this 'special privilege'. What do we call it guys? Special Regional Autonomy? Something like that?
> 
> Oh one more thing, bringing up things like '98 and Timor, over and over and over again has ZERO relevance in the present. Our military lives up their current slogan pretty well this times around.
> 
> I'm done.


Well if you ask me, i will support the sovereignty of Indonesia.


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

All foreign relation issues with at least three neighbors started from one conflict...Dwikora. A rather unnecessary conflict in my opinion, we became a pawn in one of proxy wars in Cold War era. Essentially a PKI project and there was a significant internal opposition from TNI-AD, but they were soldiers, they had to follow order


----------



## initial_d

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> All foreign relation issues with at least three neighbors stbombfrom one conflict...Dwikora. A rather unnecessary conflict in my opinion, we became a pawn in one of proxy wars in Cold War era. Essentially a PKI project and there was a significant internal opposition from TNI-AD, but they were soldiers, they had to follow order


It's all in the past, why can't they act like a grown up men do, we had good relation with singapore even though we bomb their city in the 60s, but with the Aussie, they keep hostile to us even though we are nice to them, perhaps they need bad guy figures for their domestic reason, they spy on us, support rebel faction in Indonesia, say bad thing about us even though they need us more than we need them, we just have to give then a lesson for once

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afiq0110

initial_d said:


> It's all in the past, why can't they act like a grown up men do, we had good relation with singapore even though we bomb their city in the 60s, but with the Aussie, they keep hostile to us even though we are nice to them, perhaps they need bad guy figures for their domestic reason, they spy on us, support rebel faction in Indonesia, say bad thing about us even though they need us more than we need them, we just have to give then a lesson for once


Keep calm... Their tourist benefits us... We just have to develop our cow farm better to reduce our import from aussie... And make better pr for our scholar program, convince the youngsters to study at home rather than abroad...


----------



## initial_d

QUOTEi


afiq0110 said:


> Keep calm... Their tourist benefits us... We just have to develop our cow farm better to reduce our import from aussie... And make better pr for our scholar program, convince the youngsters to study at home rather than abroad...


I am not talking about damaging Indonesia-australia relationship. Trade, tourism, cultural must not affected for our muttual benevit, but political and military relationship i must say we have to keep distance from them, i am saying make more close relation with china and russia to make them UNDERSTAND that they (the aussies and their master the U.S.A) NEEDED US MORE, THAN WE NEEDED THEM!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

initial_d said:


> Australia will never be a good neighboor, friends or allies to Indonesia, it's a well known for them to look us down, it's time to make them pay for what they done to us all this time, lets invites PLAN and Russian navy to a war games and joint patrol on timor gap, i wanted to know what their going to respond to that



Don't be too naive ... This is basic principle in the international relationship ... there is no permanent enemy or friend .. but your "national interest".


----------



## initial_d

UMNOPutra said:


> Don't be too naive ... This is basic principle in the international relationship ... there is no permanent enemy or friend .. but your "national interest" ..


Bhahahahahah coming out from someone like you seem hillarious......


----------



## pr1v4t33r

There're not much trust to begin with with Australia anyway, so those kind of incident should be expected. Now, we should plan how we can troll them back .


----------



## initial_d

pr1v4t33r said:


> There're not much trust to begin with with Australia anyway, so those kind of incident should be expected. Now, we should plan how we can troll them back .


It's easy, just invites the PLAN on a war games near their border, that will do it lol......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d said:


> It's easy, just invites the PLAN on a war games near their border, that will do it lol......



Bringing others into this tiny yet overly sensitive issue is bad. We definitely don't need PLAN or anyone to spoil our _"revenge"_. We're professional. We can troll Australia by ourself until they turn green.


----------



## initial_d

pr1v4t33r said:


> Bringing others into this tiny yet overly sensitive issue is bad. We definitely don't need PLAN or anyone what so ever to backup our move. We're professional. We can troll Australia ourself until they turn pale.


What i meant is, we can showed them that we don't need them, we can have a benevitted relationship with china or other country than with them, if we wanted it, we can isolated them without bringing third party on the scene, just making a point to them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

pr1v4t33r said:


> Bringing others into this tiny yet overly sensitive issue is bad. We definitely don't need PLAN or anyone to backup our _"revenge"_. We're professional. We can troll Australia by ourself until they turn pale.



Just let the asylum seekers pass freely through our territory, then escort them safely to Australian border and all be well. ;-)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

I have a feeling it is a legacy training material that isn't updated yet, probably from the East Timor era. I don't think a retaliation is a good idea, they will retaliate back...endless tit-for-tat responses will ensue. A temporary halt in military cooperation is enough. I prefer a "positive retaliation", by showing our respect to everything that they value.

This shows that we are morally better than them and it's something that can make me proud as an Indonesian.


----------



## initial_d

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> I have a feeling it is a legacy training material that isn't updated yet, probably from the East Timor era. I don't think a retaliation is a good idea, they will retaliate back...endless tit-for-tat responses will ensue. A temporary halt in military cooperation is enough. I prefer a "positive retaliation", by showing our respect to everything that they value.
> 
> This shows that we are morally better than them and it's something that can make me proud as an Indonesian.


Nah, they do it on purpose, they still and always be consider us as a threat and a potencial enemy


----------



## GraveDigger388

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> I have a feeling it is a legacy training material that isn't updated yet, probably from the East Timor era. I don't think a retaliation is a good idea, they will retaliate back...endless tit-for-tat responses will ensue. A temporary halt in military cooperation is enough. I prefer a "positive retaliation", by showing our respect to everything that they value.
> 
> This shows that we are morally better than them and it's something that can make me proud as an Indonesian.



Bingo!

As I said, keep being nice to everyone, trust none. Hell, that's always been our foreign policy, right?

After necessary legal actions, of course.


----------



## afiq0110

initial_d said:


> QUOTEi
> 
> I am not talking about damaging Indonesia-australia relationship. Trade, tourism, cultural must not affected for our muttual benevit, but political and military relationship i must say we have to keep distance from them, i am saying make more close relation with china and russia to make them UNDERSTAND that they (the aussies and their master the U.S.A) NEEDED US MORE, THAN WE NEEDED THEM!!


----------



## pr1v4t33r

GraveDigger388 said:


> As I said, keep being nice to everyone, trust none. Hell, that's always been our foreign policy, right?



We could, _"punch them in their face"_ and keep smiling... that would be nice, no?


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

initial_d said:


> Nah, they do it on purpose, they still and always be consider us as a threat and a potencial enemy



Easy.....don't give them reason to see us as a threat. Our main goal must be to become a much wealthier and more powerful country, anything that derails us from track, such as intense conflicts, should be avoided.

Why bother to think too much about someone who does bad things to us. Retaliating also means that the person holds an "important status" in our lives, which is ridiculous. I apply this in my life and I feel more relaxed, despite external disturbances, while being able to focus on what's much more important, which is my own self-improvement.

The key is to "de-emphasize" a toxic person (or a country) to an extent that retaliation is a waste of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Bugs

UMNOPutra said:


> Don't be too naive ... This is basic principle in the international relationship ... there is no permanent enemy or friend .. but your "national interest" ..



Very good umnoBOY! I mean...... very good at copy-pasting someone's statement.  You have no brain inside your thin skull, so don't act like you have one!


----------



## afiq0110

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Easy.....don't give them reason to see us as a threat. Our main goal must be to become a much wealthier and more powerful country, anything that derails us from track, such as intense conflicts, should be avoided.
> 
> Why bother to think too much about someone who does bad things to us. Retaliating also means that the person holds an "important status" in our lives, which is ridiculous. I apply this in my life and I feel more relaxed, despite external disturbances, while being able to focus on what's much more important, which is my own self-improvement.
> 
> The key is to "de-emphasize" a toxic person (or a country) to an extent that retaliation is a waste of time.


My dear friend... When we become whealthier and more powerfull, that is the real threat to them... They feel happy when we miserable, and they feel miserable when we are happy... They are just like umno boy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

up and down


----------



## mandala

Anoa2 6x6 Amphiibious and if i'm not mistaken is a BREM-L Armored Recovery Vehicle . Credit to Puspen TNI.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BO3oztMha-Q/


----------



## pr1v4t33r

They are quick to say sorry... #damagecontrol

Australia, melalui Menteri Pertahanan Marise Payne, Kamis (5/1/2017) menyatakan penyesalan terhadap Indonesia dan berjanji akan menggelar penyelidikan terkait temuan bahan ajar yang 'menyinggung' sehingga membuat Indonesia menghentikan kerja sama militer dengan Negeri Kanguru tersebut. AFP


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Klarifikasi 
Pembekuan kerjasama hanya dibidang Pendidikan Bahasa


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> We could, _"punch them in their face"_ and keep smiling... that would be nice, no?


Nah, I'm with Flanker....

Why use the punch when you can simply outwit them?


----------



## faries

Inauguration of combat reconnaissance brevet on high level military official. Credit Image to Penkostrad and FSM FB Page.






3 Sigma Corvette 9113 and 1 Bung Tomo (Type-F2000) Class corvette at the Indonesian Navy Eastern Fleet Command HQ. Image credit to @lovesuroboyo and FSM FB Page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

Image credit to Penkostrad and FSM FB Page.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Krakatau Class

initial_d said:


> It's easy, just invites the PLAN on a war games near their border, that will do it lol......



Much easier thing.
We can start with fishing in Christmas Island and offshore Darwin.


----------



## striver44

initial_d said:


> It's easy, just invites the PLAN on a war games near their border, that will do it lol......





Krakatau Class said:


> Much easier thing.
> We can start with fishing in Christmas Island and offshore Darwin.


bringing this issue into another level would only benefit china, sure they are jerk at times but we need them and their allies to support our back in against china. a balanced political ties will benefit us.


----------



## katarabhumi

AD Aussie udah lama dendam sm AD kita.. jadi juara mlulu sih di AASAM heuheuheu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Kemhan Tinjau Pembangunan Kapal BCM TNI AL*





*Ilustrasi Kapal BCM, KRI Tarakan 905 TNI AL ☆ *

*K*epala Badan Sarana Pertahanan (Kabaranahan) Kemhan RI Laksamana Muda TNI Ir. Leonardi M.Sc didampingi Irda Kemhan Brigjen TNI Bambang, Waaslog Kasal Laksma TNI Toto P, Danlantamal III Brigjen TNI Mar I Ketut Suardana, Kapuslek Kemhan Laksma TNI M. Sofyan, Kadismatal Laksma TNI Aziz beserta rombongan melaksanakan kunjungan kerja di PT Anugerah Buana Marine (ABM) dalam rangka peninjauan progress pekerjaan kapal Bantu Cair Minyak (BCM) yang berlokasi di Jl. Raya Bojonegara KM. 8 Kecamatan Bojonegara Kabupaten Serang Banten. Selasa (3/1).

Dalam kunjungannya, Kabaranahan beserta rombongan diterima langsung oleh Komisaris Utama PT ABM Bapak Nomi Susetyo Purnomo, Danlanal Banten Kolonel Laut (P) Dadang Somantri, Manajer Operasional Bpk. Japar beserta staf di Work Shop PT. Anugerah Buana Marine.

Dalam sambutannya Kabaranahan menyampaikan kunjungan ini merupakan langkah awal utk melanjutkan pembangunan kapal yang sempat tertunda. melalui program ini kita ingin merealisasikan dan mewujudkan program pembangunan kapal ini berjalan sukses. Kemhan menyampaikan bahwa kunjungan ini juga ingin menyaksikan secara bersama kegiatan kegiatan lanjutan yg akan dilaksanakanboleh PT ABM terhadap pembangunan kapal tsb. harapan pihak Kemhan yakni ingin merealisasikan dan mewujudkan pembangunan kapal BCM dengan nenjaga kwalitas dan mutunya.

Kemudian dilanjutkan dengan paparan oleh Bpk. Nomi tentang Pengadaan Kapal Bantu Cair Minyak Program BANGTEKINDHAN Rupiah Murni (RM) TA. 2011 antara lain menyamapaikan kegiatan yang sudah dilaksanakan serta kegiatan kedepan yang akan dilaksanakan terhadap pembangunan kapal BCM.

* ★ Koarmabar 
*
hmmm the long delay of second (actually first) oiler and replenishment ship by PT Anugrah Buana Marine got a better light. Wish they can finished the project properly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian being known to have the most extensive research facilities for Nuclear Reactor programme among ASEAN countries









Sumber Energi Alternatif PLTNPeneliti mengoperasikan reaktor pengolah campuran logam tanah jarang di Laboratorium pengolahan logam tanah jarang, Gedung Badan Tenaga Nuklir Nasional (BATAN) Yogyakarta, Babarsari, Sleman, DI Yogyakarta, Rabu (4/1/2017). BATAN Yogyakarta menguji kesiapan Thorium hasil pengolahan limbah penambangan timah sebagai sumber energi alternatif untuk bahan bakar Pembangkit Listrik Tenaga Nuklir (PLTN). (ANTARA FOTO/Hendra Nurdiyansyah)









Sumber Energi Alternatif PLTNPeneliti mengoperasikan reaktor pengolah campuran logam tanah jarang di Laboratorium pengolahan logam tanah jarang, Gedung Badan Tenaga Nuklir Nasional (BATAN) Yogyakarta, Babarsari, Sleman, DI Yogyakarta, Rabu (4/1/2017). BATAN Yogyakarta menguji kesiapan Thorium hasil pengolahan limbah penambangan timah sebagai sumber energi alternatif untuk bahan bakar Pembangkit Listrik Tenaga Nuklir (PLTN). (ANTARA FOTO/Hendra Nurdiyansyah)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## patu

madokafc said:


> Indonesian being known to have the most extensive research facilities for Nuclear Reactor programme among ASEAN countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sumber Energi Alternatif PLTNPeneliti mengoperasikan reaktor pengolah campuran logam tanah jarang di Laboratorium pengolahan logam tanah jarang, Gedung Badan Tenaga Nuklir Nasional (BATAN) Yogyakarta, Babarsari, Sleman, DI Yogyakarta, Rabu (4/1/2017). BATAN Yogyakarta menguji kesiapan Thorium hasil pengolahan limbah penambangan timah sebagai sumber energi alternatif untuk bahan bakar Pembangkit Listrik Tenaga Nuklir (PLTN). (ANTARA FOTO/Hendra Nurdiyansyah)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sumber Energi Alternatif PLTNPeneliti mengoperasikan reaktor pengolah campuran logam tanah jarang di Laboratorium pengolahan logam tanah jarang, Gedung Badan Tenaga Nuklir Nasional (BATAN) Yogyakarta, Babarsari, Sleman, DI Yogyakarta, Rabu (4/1/2017). BATAN Yogyakarta menguji kesiapan Thorium hasil pengolahan limbah penambangan timah sebagai sumber energi alternatif untuk bahan bakar Pembangkit Listrik Tenaga Nuklir (PLTN). (ANTARA FOTO/Hendra Nurdiyansyah)


We hope that the current goverment could allocate more money on it, and be courage to choose and decided to built a nuclir power here!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Daniel maukar Mig-17 (1112) belly landing in a paddy field after a lonewolf attack on the presidential palace. 9th March 1960

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Bakamla Tinjau Kapal di Palindo*



*Sestama Bakamla RI Tinjau Alutsista di Zona Barat*

*Desain kapal Bakamla [IHS Janes] ☆*

*S*ekretaris Utama Badan Keamanan Laut Republik Indonesia (Sestama Bakamla RI) Laksda TNI Agus Setiadji, S.A.P. didampingi Kepala Bagian Kepegawaian Bakamla RI Kolonel Laut Dr. I Wayan Warka, M.M. melakukan inspeksi dan peninjauan terkait kesiapan sumber daya Bakamla RI dari sisi personel dan sarana prasarana di beberapa lokasi di Zona Maritim Wilayah Barat, Batam, Kepulauan Riau, Kamis (5/1/2017).

Pelaksanaan rangkaian kegiatan yang didampingi pula oleh Kepala Kantor Kamla Zona Maritim Barat Laksma TNI Prasetyo S.Pi., M. Tr (Han)., M.A.P. tersebut diawali dengan kunjungan ke PT. Palindo Marine Shipyard Tanjung Uncang dan diterima oleh Direktur Palindo Harmanto. Pertemuan berlanjut ke galangan kapal untuk melaksanakan peninjauan terkait pembangunan kapal 110 meter Bakamla RI yang telah dimulai sejak 2015.

Platform yang akan menjadi kapal terbesar yang dioperasikan oleh Bakamla RI ini dibangun dengan tujuan untuk meningkatkan kemampuan Bakamla RI dalam melakukan pengawasan maritim serta pencarian dan penyelamatan (SAR) terutama di wilayah Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif. Dengan kecepatan maksimal lebih dari 20 knot dan kecepatan jelajah 15 knot kapal ini menampung tiga RIB (_Rigid Inflatable Boats_) di _port_ kanan, kiri dan di buritan yang dapat diluncurkan melalui _small boat recovery system._ Kapal patroli lepas pantai (OPV) ini juga memiliki kemampuan untuk mengoperasikan _shipborne helicopter_atau UAV, dengan kemampuan membawa beban pada _platform flight_ dek hingga 12 ton.

Seusai peninjauan kapal 110 meter, Sestama Bakamla RI beserta rombongan melanjutkan kegiatan peninjauan ke Pangkalan Armada Batam untuk memeriksa kesiapan alutsista di pangkalan, khususnya pembangunan _Long Range Camera_ (LRC), _Global Maritime Distress Safety System_ (GMDSS), ROV dan sarana prasarana di Pangkalan Armada Batam. Dalam kesempatan tersebut, sekaligus Sestama Bakamla RI melakukan inspeksi ke Kapal Negara (KN) 4801 Bintang Laut dan KN. 4806 Belut Laut.

Rangkaian kegiatan diakhiri dengan peninjauan ke Kantor Kamla Zona Maritim Barat. Kegiatan meliputi rapat pelaporan APBN-P 2016, kondisi kantor secara fisik dan SDM beserta permasalahan yang dihadapi melalui presentasi yang disampaikan oleh Kepala Zona Barat dan Kabagum Kombes Hadi Purnomo, serta dihadiri pula oleh jajaran personel Kantor Kamla Zona Maritim Barat.

Kunjungan Sestama ke beberapa titik di wilayah Zona Kamla Maritim Barat ini merupakan kunjungan ke kantor-kantor kamla di daerah yang pertama kalinya sejak dilantik pada 9 Desember 2016. Kunjungan ini perlu dilakukan untuk memeriksa kondisi kesiapan Bakamla RI di daerah, dalam hal ini di wilayah zona kamla maritim barat dalam melaksanakan kegiatan pengawasan perairan Indonesia. 

* ☆ Maritimnews *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Govt explores potential of exporting Sukhoi bombs

_The Indonesian government wants to export more locally manufactured weapons in an effort to boost the defense industry in the country. In its latest measure, the government has explored the possibility of exporting bombs produced by a manufacturer in Malang, East Java, for Sukhoi jet fighters._









_readmore: http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...of-exporting-sukhoi-bombs-from-east-java.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

*MoD order R-Han rockets from PT.Dahana*
Thursday, 5 Januari 2017 16:39 WIB

Malang (ANTARA News) - Three working cabinet minister under President Joko Widodo on Thursday to review and see up close the manufacture of rocket MoD orders are undertaken by PT Dahana cooperate with PT Sari Bahari located in Malang, East Java.

The three ministers are Coordinating Minister for the Economy Nasution, Minister of Communication and Information Rudiantara, and Public Works Minister of Housing (PUPR) Basoeki Hadimoeljono.

The rocket made by PT Dahana was named "Rhan 122" and on display at the office of PT Sari Bahari.

"The Ministry of Defence (Ministry of Defense) has ordered 120 units," says Director of Technology and Development of PT Dahana, Heri Heriswan, the third minister to visit companies that produce rockets in the Pakis subdistrict.

All three ministers who accompanied the East Java governor, begitui off the plane at the airbase Abd Saleh, directly to PT Sari Bahari, a company engaged in the manufacture of defense equipment. The third minister to look carefully a number of bomb casings are produced in that place.
A number of bomb casings, among others, used for fighter aircraft Sukhoi. In addition to viewing the cartridge bombs and rockets Kemenhan orders, the three ministers also viewed dynamite manufactured partners of PT Sari Bahari, PT Dahana.

Manufactured dynamite is used by a number of commercial enterprises, mainly engaged in the mining sector.

CMEA Nasution praised the company's "It's great and potential, because during this time we're still imported. Now there is produced in the country, so it should be developed," Nasution said.

Meanwhile, the three ministers on a working visit in the region Malang for two days (Thursday-Friday, 5-6 / 1). The first visit to PT Sari Bahari in District Pakis Malang district, next to the University of Brawijaya (UB) Malang and proceed to Kota Batu.

http://www.antaranews.com/berita/604999/tiga-menteri-lihat-roket-pesanan-kemenhan






*KARTIKA 1 rocket*

















*Kartika I* is an Indonesian sounding rocket built by LAPAN, AURI, Bandung Institute of Technology, and Pindad under PRIMA (Sounding and Military Rocket Development Project/_Indonesian: Proyek Pengembangan Roket Ilmiah dan Militer Awal_) project. This rocket was launched on August 14, 1964 in LAPAN Rocket Launching Station Pameungpeuk, West Java, becoming the first sounding rocket ever launched in Indonesia, and* the second in Asia after Japan through Kappa Rocket.
*


*

Payload: 5 kg

Maximum flight height: 60 km

Launch mass: 220 kg

Length: 10.5 m[2]
*
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kartika_I*

bonus ---




*Hideo Itokawa with the Kappa-8L Rocket (1962)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CountStrike

*PT Pindad Targetkan Ekspor Produk Naik Jadi 40 Persen*
Rep: Binti Sholikah/ Red: Nur Aini

https://officialabrahammose.wordpress.com




Direktur Utama PT Pindad (Persero) Abraham Mose

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, SURABAYA – PT Pindad menargetkan ekspor mencapai 40 persen dari penjualan produknya. Saat ini, pasar dalam negeri masih mendominasi produk dari perusahaan pelat merah yang bergerak di bidang manufaktur alat utama sistem persenjataan tersebut.

Direktur Utama PT Pindad, Abraham Mose, mengatakan saat ini 80 persen produk Pindad dipasarkan di dalam negeri. Sisanya 20 persen diekspor ke berbagai negara. Di era pasar bebas saat ini, ia ingin melebarkan pangsa pasar ekspor mencapai 40 persen dari total produksi.

“Kami harapkan komposisinya 60 persen pasar dalam negeri dan 40 persen ekspor, tapi bukan berarti yang domestik turun, tapi pasar ekspornya naik menjadi 40 persen,” kata Abraham kepada wartawan di kampus Institut Teknologi Sepuluh Nopember (ITS) Surabaya, Jumat (6/1).

Ia menyebutkan, beberapa produk PT Pindad seperti tank, panser, dan senjata. Sedangkan produk di luar bidang militer antara lain alat berat seperti ekskavator. Untuk meningkatkan ekspor, PT Pindad melakukan kerja sama dengan vendor-vendor maupun pabrikan yang lebih maju. Perusahaan akan bekerja sama dengan vendor yang telah memiliki bahan yang belum dimiliki Pindad atau sebaliknya. Terlebih di era MEA, menurutnya perusahaan harus berkompetensi dari kesiapan SDM, kemampuan berinovasi, dan dari kesiapan sertifikasi keahlian. “Saat ini kami menjajaki beberapa negara tujuan ekspor yang diperbolehkan untuk dilakukan ekspor, tentunya atas seizin Kementerian Pertahanan,” ujarnya. 

Di samping itu, PT Pindad juga gencar melakukan promosi agar produknya diminati negara lain. Salah satu caranya dengan mengikuti kejuaraan tingkat internasional. Ia menyebut, senjata buatan Pindad telah berhasil meraih gelar juara sebanyak sembilan kali di tingkat internasional. 

Abraham menambahkan, produk-produk Pindad menggunakan bahan baku 60 persen dari lokal, sisanya 40 persen masih impor. Bahan baku yang impor tersebut misalnya pelat-pelat besi khusus yang memang belum diproduksi di dalam negeri, serta bahan-bahan spesifik yang belum tersedia di dalam negeri. 

Meski demikian, Pindad terus berupaya agar komponen dalam negeri (TKDN) menjadi 100 persen sesuai dengan arahan Presiden RI. Salah satu caranya dengan melakukan substitusi impor. Ada beberapa produk yang dibuat dengan material dalam negeri. Selain itu, produk yang tidak dituntut spesifikasi tinggi kemudian menggunakan plat-plat baja dan besi dari PT Krakatau Steel. 

“Ada yang untuk pola-pola operasional itu kita sudah produksi dalam negeri. Tapi ada beberapa hal yang menuntut spesifikasi tinggi mau tidak mau komponen kita impor,” ujarnya.
http://www.republika.co.id/berita/e...d-targetkan-ekspor-produk-naik-jadi-40-persen

*Korsel Akan Kembangkan Rudal Jelajah KEPD 350K untuk Jet Tempur KFX/IFX*
January 3, 2017
3445
Share on Facebook

Tweet on Twitter




Ilustrasi rudal Taurus KEPD 350K ditembakkan dari F-15K.
Setelah penantian selama tiga tahun, ROKAF (Republic of Korean Air Force – AU Korsel) akhirnya merilis foto-foto keberhasilan pemasangan rudal Taurus KEPD 350K ke pesawat F-15K _Slam Eagle _yang dilakukan akhir Desember 2016, sekaligus menyatakan bahwa rudal jelajah ini sudah siap dan laik operasional.

Keberhasilan integrasi ini menandai akhir dari pengujian selama dua bulan setelah konsorsium Taurus GmbH menyerahkan _batch_ pertama rudal KEPD 350K sebanyak 40 unit pada pertengahan Oktober 2016. Secara total Korsel membeli 170 unit KEPD 350K dengan harga per unit mencapai 1,8 juta dolar AS.

Korsel memutuskan membeli rudal Taurus KEPD 350K tahun 2013, setelah Kongres AS menolak penjualan rudal AGM-159 JASSM kepada Korsel, dan hanya mengizinkan penjualan Boeing SLAM-ER.




Rudal Taurus KEPD 350K.
Rudal SLAM-ER memiliki jarak jangkau sejauh 278km, dan dianggap masih kurang karena Korsel mencari rudal _stand-off _(bisa dilepaskan dari jarak jauh) dengan jangkauan di atas 300 km untuk menghantam silo-silo rudal balistik Korut, agar pesawat pembawanya aman dari ancaman jaringan rudal antipesawat jarak jauh.

Taurus KEPD 350K merupakan varian rudal tercanggih dari keluarga KEPD 350, dengan jarak luncur mencapai 500 km, cukup untuk menjangkau Pyongyang setelah diluncurkan dari dalam Korsel, atau bahkan fasilitas pengayaan uranium Yongbyon saat dilepaskan dari perbatasan Korut-Korsel. Sistem pemandunya terdiri dari GPS (_Global Positioning System_) dan INS (_Inertial Navigation System_) yang memungkinkannya untuk terbang rendah di atas permukaan tanah.

KEPD 350K juga dilengkapi sistem navigasi TRN (_Terrain Referenced Navigation_) dan IBN (_Image Based Navigation_) yang akan mengecek imaji kondisi sekitar pada beberapa _checkpoint_ untuk memastikan bahwa rudal sudah terbang pada koordinat yang ditentukan, alias tidak nyasar. Pada fase terminal tersedia pemandu IR atau infra merah untuk mencocokkan antara sasaran dengan foto sasaran yang tersimpan di dalam memorinya. Gabungan seluruh sistem pemandu tersebut memastikan KEPD 350K memiliki CEP (Circular Error Probable) hanya 2-3 meter setelah terbang sejauh 500km.




Rudal Taurus KEPD 350K.
Hulu ledak KEPD 350K memiliki bobot 480kg dengan teknologi MEPHISTO (_Multi-Effect Penetrator, High SoPHISticated and Target Optimised_) yang mengombinasikan daya penetrasi yang efektif untuk sasaran yang diperkuat dan terkubur di dalam tanah, alias bunker dengan kemampuan ledak terpusat atau fragmentasi untuk sasaran titik maupun area. Hululedak seberat 480kg ini merupakan batasan tertinggi rudal jelajah taktis sesuai aturan batas yang ditetapkan oleh MTCR (_Missile Technology Control Regime_) yaitu 500kg.

KEPD 350K dilengkapi sumbu PIMPF (_Programmable Intelligent Multi-Purpose Fuze_) yang dapat diatur untuk menjebol struktur campuran baja dan beton bertulang setebal enam meter dan kemudian diledakkan pada detik tertentu setelah menembus beberapa lapisan lantai bunker bawah tanah. Kemampuan ini dicari Korea Selatan mengingat Korut konsisten melakukan ujicoba nuklirnya di bawah tanah.

Sebagai bagian dari _deal_ ratusan unit rudal tersebut, Korea Selatan melalui badan riset teknologi militer DAPA memperoleh transfer teknologi KEPD 350K sehingga dapat dijadikan basis riset untuk pengembangan rudal jelajah taktisnya sendiri. Nantinya Korsel merencanakan akan mampu membuat rudal seperti KEPD 350K untuk mempersenjatai pesawat tempur generasi kelima KFX/IFX yang dikembangkan bersama Indonesia.

Author: Aryo Nugroho
http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/taurus-kepd-350k-rudal-jelajah-f-15k-dan-kfxifx/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Pakistan should cooperate in fighting terrorism: Diplomat*
Sabtu, 7 Januari 2017 03:34 WIB | 625 Views
Pewarta: Aria Cindyara





Mahmud Ali Durrani. (Reuters)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and Pakistan, as two of the worlds most populous Muslim-majority countries, should join forces in countering global and regional terrorism threats, former Pakistani Ambassador to the US Major-General (Retired) Mahmud Ali Durrani.

Durrani, who is also Pakistans former National Security Adviser, believed that many members of extremist groups are inclined to carry out ill-advised acts, including suicide bombings, because they have been led to believe that they are fighting on behalf of Islam, and that they have been guaranteed a one way ticket to heaven, he stated in a panel titled Geostrategic Update: South Asia at Le Meridien Hotel Jakarta, Friday (Jan. 6)

With regard to this notion, Durrani thinks that Indonesia and Pakistan should work together in educating the public about the misconception, so that threats of terrorism can be eliminated, as it has increasingly become major concerns for both countries and the global community.

"Indonesia and Pakistan can cooperate in developing this idea, so that there are no militants growing in Indonesia and at the same time, Pakistan can get rid of the militants that are already growing in it," he said.

The dialogue themed Geostrategic Update: South Asia was held by the Embassy of Pakistan in Jakarta in cooperation with the Foreign Policy Community of Indonesia (FPCI).

The event featured Major-General Durrani as its key speaker, during which he explained the strategic geographical importance of Pakistan in South Asia, as well as his views about prospects of the resolution of long ongoing conflicts.

Indonesian diplomat and founder of the Foreign Policy Community Dino Patti Djalal acted as the moderator for the discussion where a number of people from the diplomatic community, government officials and academics had the chance to ask questions related to the region.
(T.KR-ARC/INE/KR-BSR/B003)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ould-cooperate-in-fighting-terrorism-diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*'A Matter of Principle,' Jokowi Says on Australia-Indonesia Military Spat

Jakarta. *President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo has not indicated when suspended joint military operations with Australia will resume, but is confident the two neighbors will move on from the controversy.

“Let the problems be cleared out. This issue, although only on an operational level, is a matter of principle,” Jokowi said in Jakarta on Thursday (05/01).

The president received reports from Indonesian Military chief Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo regarding the alleged offense, which led to the temporary suspension of military partnerships with Australia.

“Indonesia-Australia had agreed to respect each other and not interfere with domestic issues. I think we have agreed on that,” the president said.

However, the president assured that bilateral relations between the two remain normal.

"I think our relations with Australia are still in good condition. Maybe this needs to be implemented at an operational level to avoid heated situations,” Jokowi claimed.

http://jakartaglobe.id/news/matter-principle-jokowi-says-australia-indonesia-military-spat/


----------



## gondes

Yonif 300 Raider Kodam III Siliwangi




@oriuploader

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

Tni military academy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Credit to PT DI.






Touch down #Senegal! 
From #Bandung (27 December 2016) to #Dakar(6 January 2017) our CN235-220M Multi Purpose Aircraft landed safely in Senegal at 14:15 GMT Dakar, Senegal.

Good Job Captain Esther and team!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BO8nTtOgQ3w/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Eastern Fleet Quick Response (EFQR)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> *Indonesia, Pakistan should cooperate in fighting terrorism: Diplomat*
> Sabtu, 7 Januari 2017 03:34 WIB | 625 Views
> Pewarta: Aria Cindyara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahmud Ali Durrani. (Reuters)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and Pakistan, as two of the worlds most populous Muslim-majority countries, should join forces in countering global and regional terrorism threats, former Pakistani Ambassador to the US Major-General (Retired) Mahmud Ali Durrani.
> 
> Durrani, who is also Pakistans former National Security Adviser, believed that many members of extremist groups are inclined to carry out ill-advised acts, including suicide bombings, because they have been led to believe that they are fighting on behalf of Islam, and that they have been guaranteed a one way ticket to heaven, he stated in a panel titled Geostrategic Update: South Asia at Le Meridien Hotel Jakarta, Friday (Jan. 6)
> 
> With regard to this notion, Durrani thinks that Indonesia and Pakistan should work together in educating the public about the misconception, so that threats of terrorism can be eliminated, as it has increasingly become major concerns for both countries and the global community.
> 
> "Indonesia and Pakistan can cooperate in developing this idea, so that there are no militants growing in Indonesia and at the same time, Pakistan can get rid of the militants that are already growing in it," he said.
> 
> The dialogue themed Geostrategic Update: South Asia was held by the Embassy of Pakistan in Jakarta in cooperation with the Foreign Policy Community of Indonesia (FPCI).
> 
> The event featured Major-General Durrani as its key speaker, during which he explained the strategic geographical importance of Pakistan in South Asia, as well as his views about prospects of the resolution of long ongoing conflicts.
> 
> Indonesian diplomat and founder of the Foreign Policy Community Dino Patti Djalal acted as the moderator for the discussion where a number of people from the diplomatic community, government officials and academics had the chance to ask questions related to the region.
> (T.KR-ARC/INE/KR-BSR/B003)
> 
> http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...ould-cooperate-in-fighting-terrorism-diplomat



I agree we can corporate in all fields from land to air to Naval equipment as well as intelligence corporation


----------



## mandala

Rheinmetall Driver Training Simulator for the Indonesian Army Leopard 2 MBT at Pusdikkav TNI-AD Padalarang. Credit to donyhayasi.











https://www.instagram.com/p/BOOajpCAbFC/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BO2oNPkA79r/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GraveDigger388

UMNOPutra said:


> I can't still "unclear" your "moral position" regarding your latest dispute with Australia ... For me .. If youstill have dignity as a "Bangsa Indonesia" ... would you please advise Jokowi to issue urgently an instruction to your TNI to return back all of C130H that they have received freely from Australia ....
> 
> As a largest country and also as a (de facto) leader of ASEAN ..I want to hear from your leader to say openly to them .." GO TO HELL WITH YOUR AID" ,,


If you were a national advisor or something, I believe your country is doing SPLENDID regarding your relations with other countries...


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> I can't still "unclear" your "moral position" regarding your latest dispute with Australia ... For me .. If youstill have dignity as a "Bangsa Indonesia" ... would you please advise Jokowi to issue urgently an instruction to your TNI to return back all of C130H that they have *received freely *from Australia ....
> 
> As a largest country and also as a (de facto) leader of ASEAN ..I want to hear from your leader to say openly to them .." GO TO HELL WITH YOUR AID" ,,



You are a stupid to believe that those C130H were given because they were kind, but for a guy who doesnt understand anything other than trolling like you. I will save me some time to lecture you.


----------



## initial_d

UMNOPutra said:


> I can't still "unclear" your "moral position" regarding your latest dispute with Australia ... For me .. If youstill have dignity as a "Bangsa Indonesia" ... would you please advise Jokowi to issue urgently an instruction to your TNI to return back all of C130H that they have received freely from Australia ....
> 
> As a largest country and also as a (de facto) leader of ASEAN ..I want to hear from your leader to say openly to them .." GO TO HELL WITH YOUR AID" ,,


Actually those C130 H are not free at all, we have to paid it, even with a bargain price, so what you said is wrong and misleading,
and about the sanction the indonesian govt give to the military cooperation between Indonesia and australia it is called carrot and stick, with that we can dictate and forced them to replace/change their curriculum, and in the way put a shame in their face by making them begging appologies, so you need more learning how to use soft and hard power


----------



## papacita

Pindad's polymer pistol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UMNOPutra

GraveDigger388 said:


> If you were a national advisor or something, I believe your country is doing SPLENDID regarding your relations with other countries...



Hahahaha ... can i ask you .. do you believe that Australia will "respect" you with your "marah-marah tak jelas itu"? .. meanwhile ... and at the same time ... you still continue to request Australia to help you to modernize your TNI-AU and also to train your military officers there .. My advise ... Be mature and wise in your relationship with other country .... but please don't 't waste your "dignity" as a "big nation" ....

.



initial_d said:


> Actually those C130 H are not free at all, we have to paid it, even with a bargain price, so what you said is wrong and misleading,
> and about the sanction the indonesian govt give to the military cooperation between Indonesia and australia it is called carrot and stick, with that we can dictate and forced them to replace/change their curriculum, and in the way put a shame in their face by making them begging appologies, so you need more learning how to use soft and hard power



https://defence.pk/threads/australia-to-grant-five-hercules-c-130-aircraft-to-indonesia.192072/
https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2013/11/29/055533465/Indonesia-Receives-Hercules-C-130-from-Australia


----------



## GraveDigger388

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha ... can i ask you .. do you believe that Australia will "respect" you with your "marah-marah tak jelas itu"? .. meanwhile ... and at the same time ... you still continue to request Australia to help you to modernize your TNI-AU and also to train your military officers there .. My advise ... Be mature and wise in your relationship with other country .... but please don't 't waste your "dignity" as a "big nation" ....
> 
> .



So, just because they are theoretically stronger than us, we don't deserve to ask for their clarification? Junior, you need to learn more about life.

National ideology is not something one can make fun of. You shoulda known how much our countrymen value PANCASILA by now. Ask PKI if you need some reminder..

And;
1.) We didn't "ask", we bought. Business.
2.) We send our officer there, per their request, as a part of bilateral relationship. Such programme is just not unheard of.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Australia should learn alot on how to life with big guys as their neighbor. The ssian today is very different from 60 years ago when they still hold many advantage over many Asian countries. Today they must cope with reality country such as India, China and Indonesia hold many power and capable to challenge them in any field at any days. Now is Asian Centuries!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bennedict

R.E. Martadinata-class frigate
credit to its original uploader





















KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda 367 under UN mission off coast Lebanon





KCR-60 fitted with AK-730

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Bennedict said:


> KCR-60 fitted with AK-730



That is not KCR its KRI Sultan Thaha Syaifuddin -376 a Parchim-class corvette.


----------



## Nike

Bennedict said:


> R.E. Martadinata-class frigate
> credit to its original uploader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda 367 under UN mission off coast Lebanon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KCR-60 fitted with AK-730



thats Parchim class corvettes


----------



## rondo.royal2

maap ya fotonya jelek ... ga sengaja pas lagi jalan jalan di stadion widya manggala krida ,kab pekalongan .... ada rame rame ternyata kunjungan pak presiden jokowi .. foto tadi jam 8 pagi , ada 3 helikopter ..
saya rebutan ngambil gambar sama emak emak ... dimana mana, emak emak selalu menang .. pokoknya ketemu emak-emak kelar hidup lu

sebenarnya itu 3 heli sudah dari kemarin ... saya kira heli nya mendarat di stadion kraton .. ternyata di widya manggala.

hari ini anak anak sd berdiri dipinggir jalan raya bojong kab.pekalongan, tidak jauh dari pasar bojong siap menyambut bapak presiden jokowi dan rombongan .. 

kalau kemarin pak jokowi menghadiri maulid nabi muhammmad saw di kanzus sholawat pekalongan bersama habib lutfi .. sekarang pak jokowi dan rombongan kunjungan kerja ke kab.pekalongan dan kab.batang.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Rame bener






MLU Malahayati di PT PAL

Mesin dan systemnya






@IMF

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## papacita

Senegal to order one more CN-235 for Senegalese Navy, to be delivered in 2018

*Senegal Bakal Pesan Lagi Pesawat CN-235 Buatan Indonesia*
*



*
*Liputan6.com, Jakarta -* Senegal akan membeli satu lagi pesawat CN-235 buatan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI). Rencananya pesawat ini akan digunakan untuk kepentingan armada Angkatan Laut Senegal.

"Pesawat itu yang dijadwalkan tiba di Dakar pada 2018," kata Dubes RI Dakar Mansyur Pangeran seperti dikutip dari _Antara_, Minggu (8/1/2017).

Sebelumnya Senegal juga telah memesan pesawat CN-235 produksi PT DI tersebut. Pesanan Senegal tiba di Pusat Airforce Senegal, Dakar, setelah menempuh perjalanan panjang selama 11 hari dengan jarak lebih dari 16.000 km pada Jumat (6/1/2017) tepat pukul 14.15 waktu setempat.

Pesawat CN 235 220M _Multi Purpose_, pesawat kedua pesanan Pemerintah Senegal yang telah ditunggu-tunggu sejak Oktober tahun lalu itu, tiba bersama 15 _crew_ yang terdiri atas empat pilot, yang salah satunya adalah WN Senegal, satu _flight test engineer_ dan sepuluh _mechanic_.

Kedatangan pesawat yang dipiloti Kapten Esther Gayatri Saleh tersebut disambut Dubes RI Dakar Mansyur Pangeran beserta staf, Jenderal Birame Diop, Chief of Senegalese AirForce atau KSAU Senegal beserta jajaranya Pierre Baudechon, Regional Manager ADTrade Belgium bersama jajarannya dan perwakilan dari PT DI serta Indonesian MilitaryAirworthiness Authority (IMAA) yang sehari sebelumnya telah tiba di Dakar.

KSAU Senegal Jenderal Birame Diop sangat senang dengan datangnya pesawat CN-235 tersebut yang telah lama ditunggu untuk memperkuat armada angkatan udaranya.

KSAU juga menyampaikan kesan baiknya selama kunjungannya ke Indonesia saat menghadiri serah terima pesawat dari PT DI kepada AD Trade Belgium, dan pelepasan ferry flight CN-235 dari Bandung tanggal 27 Desember tahun lalu. Dalam kesempatan tersebut, KSAU Senegal berkesempatan bertemu dengan KSAU RI atas fasilitasi KBRI Dakar.

Dubes Mansyur Pangeran mengatakan, kedatangan pesawat CN-235 itu di Dakar merupakan kebanggaan sebagai hasil karya anak bangsa Indonesia yang menunjukkan kepada dunia bahwa Indonesia mampu memproduksi dan bersaing di bidang teklogi kedirgantaraan dengan negara-negara maju lainnya.

"Kedatangan CN-235 tersebut dapat dijadikan contoh dalam mempromosikan produk PT.DI ke tujuh negara-negara rangkapan KBRI Dakar lainnya yaitu Gambia, Guinea, Guinea Bissau, Mali, Pantai Gading,Sierra Leone dan Cabo Verde," paparnya.

Pesawat yang diterbangkan dari Bandara Husein Sastranegara Bandung, tanggal 27 Desember lalu dalam perjalanannya ke Dakar, Senegal mengambil rute ferry flight Medan, Colombo (Sri Lanka), Maldives, Karachi (Pakistan), Riyadh (Arab Saudi), Khartoum (Sudan), Ndjamena (Chad), Ouagadougou (Burkina Faso), dan Dakar.
http://bisnis.liputan6.com/read/2821006/senegal-bakal-pesan-lagi-pesawat-cn-235-buatan-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

papacita said:


> Senegal to order one more CN-235 for Senegalese Navy, to be delivered in 2018



Very encouraging. I can see a glimpse of success for N219 in the future based on how popular Indonesian CN-235 for African market today ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

papacita said:


> Senegal to order one more CN-235 for Senegalese Navy, to be delivered in 2018
> 
> *Senegal Bakal Pesan Lagi Pesawat CN-235 Buatan Indonesia*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Liputan6.com, Jakarta -* Senegal akan membeli satu lagi pesawat CN-235 buatan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI). Rencananya pesawat ini akan digunakan untuk kepentingan armada Angkatan Laut Senegal.
> 
> "Pesawat itu yang dijadwalkan tiba di Dakar pada 2018," kata Dubes RI Dakar Mansyur Pangeran seperti dikutip dari _Antara_, Minggu (8/1/2017).
> 
> Sebelumnya Senegal juga telah memesan pesawat CN-235 produksi PT DI tersebut. Pesanan Senegal tiba di Pusat Airforce Senegal, Dakar, setelah menempuh perjalanan panjang selama 11 hari dengan jarak lebih dari 16.000 km pada Jumat (6/1/2017) tepat pukul 14.15 waktu setempat.
> 
> Pesawat CN 235 220M _Multi Purpose_, pesawat kedua pesanan Pemerintah Senegal yang telah ditunggu-tunggu sejak Oktober tahun lalu itu, tiba bersama 15 _crew_ yang terdiri atas empat pilot, yang salah satunya adalah WN Senegal, satu _flight test engineer_ dan sepuluh _mechanic_.
> 
> Kedatangan pesawat yang dipiloti Kapten Esther Gayatri Saleh tersebut disambut Dubes RI Dakar Mansyur Pangeran beserta staf, Jenderal Birame Diop, Chief of Senegalese AirForce atau KSAU Senegal beserta jajaranya Pierre Baudechon, Regional Manager ADTrade Belgium bersama jajarannya dan perwakilan dari PT DI serta Indonesian MilitaryAirworthiness Authority (IMAA) yang sehari sebelumnya telah tiba di Dakar.
> 
> KSAU Senegal Jenderal Birame Diop sangat senang dengan datangnya pesawat CN-235 tersebut yang telah lama ditunggu untuk memperkuat armada angkatan udaranya.
> 
> KSAU juga menyampaikan kesan baiknya selama kunjungannya ke Indonesia saat menghadiri serah terima pesawat dari PT DI kepada AD Trade Belgium, dan pelepasan ferry flight CN-235 dari Bandung tanggal 27 Desember tahun lalu. Dalam kesempatan tersebut, KSAU Senegal berkesempatan bertemu dengan KSAU RI atas fasilitasi KBRI Dakar.
> 
> Dubes Mansyur Pangeran mengatakan, kedatangan pesawat CN-235 itu di Dakar merupakan kebanggaan sebagai hasil karya anak bangsa Indonesia yang menunjukkan kepada dunia bahwa Indonesia mampu memproduksi dan bersaing di bidang teklogi kedirgantaraan dengan negara-negara maju lainnya.
> 
> "Kedatangan CN-235 tersebut dapat dijadikan contoh dalam mempromosikan produk PT.DI ke tujuh negara-negara rangkapan KBRI Dakar lainnya yaitu Gambia, Guinea, Guinea Bissau, Mali, Pantai Gading,Sierra Leone dan Cabo Verde," paparnya.
> 
> Pesawat yang diterbangkan dari Bandara Husein Sastranegara Bandung, tanggal 27 Desember lalu dalam perjalanannya ke Dakar, Senegal mengambil rute ferry flight Medan, Colombo (Sri Lanka), Maldives, Karachi (Pakistan), Riyadh (Arab Saudi), Khartoum (Sudan), Ndjamena (Chad), Ouagadougou (Burkina Faso), dan Dakar.
> http://bisnis.liputan6.com/read/2821006/senegal-bakal-pesan-lagi-pesawat-cn-235-buatan-indonesia



Lebih 'someah' negara-negara Afrika, daripada tetangga-tetangga deket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKRI

*Leopard 2RI



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1303106843045090


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1303106843045090


Snipers of the Indonesian Army SF, Kopassus.


----------



## Satria Manggala

*PT Dahana Ready Deliver 535 units Bom For TNI AU*










*PT* Dahana (Persero) siap memasok 535 unit bom P100 Live untuk kebutuhan militer Indonesia. Bom P100 Live adalah bom pesawat udara hasil pengembangan dalam negeri yang antara lain digunakan sebagai munisi pesawat jenis Sukhoi. Munisi tersebut diproduksi bersama oleh PT Dahana (Persero) dan PT Sari Bahari.

Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PT Dahana (Persero), Heri Heriswan, mengatakan Dahana dan Sari Bahari bekerja sama memproduksi 535 unit bom P100 Live secara bertahap.

Pengadaan bom P100 Live adalah bagian dari kontrak pengadaan senilai US$ 6,4 juta antara Dahana dengan Kementerian Pertahanan yang dibiayai lewat kredit ekspor. Kontrak tersebut juga mencakup pengadaan bom jenis OVAB 250 yang masih harus diimpor dan kesepakatan transfer teknologi produksi _fuse_ dari Armaco, Bulgaria.

Dahana saat ini masih menunggu kontrak kredit ekspor berlaku efektif sebelum melanjutkan produksi ke tahap pengisian _casing_. Perjanjian berlaku efektif setelah penandatanganan perjanjian antara Kementerian Keuangan dan PT BNI (Persero).

“_Bahan baku berupa casing bom semua sudah siap, sekarang tinggal pengisian. Apabila kontrak efektif maka pengisian akan secepatnya dilakukan,_” papar Heri, Minggu (8/1/2017).

Heri menjelaskan Indonesia adalah negara ketiga setelah Rusia dan Bulgaria yang mampu memproduksi sendiri bom untuk pesawat jenis Sukhoi.

Bom P100 Live adalah hasil pengembangan dari bom latih P100. P100 Live adalah bom kaliber 100 dengan dimensi panjang 1.100 milimeter, diameter 273 milimeter, berat 100–120 kilogram.

Tingkat kandungan dalam negeri bom tersebut sebesar 88,83%. Sari Bahari bertindak sebagai produsen _casing,_ sedangkan Dahana bertindak sebagai produsen hulu ledak.

Heri mengatakan P100 Live buatan Indonesia bisa digunakan untuk pesawat standar NATO mapun standar Rusia. Perawatan dan penyimpanan bom produksi dalam negeri tersebut juga lebih mudah karena proses pelepasan bom tidak menggunakan bahan peledak (_impulse cartridge_).

“_Yang jelas bom buatan dalam negeri juga lebih efisien dalam proses pengiriman dan perbaikan jika dibutuhkan. Kami juga meproduksi dua bom ukuran lebih besar yaitu bom P250 dan bom P500,_” kata Heri.

Heri mengatakan bom P100 buatan Indonesia juga menarik minat pemerintah negara-negara tetangga, termasuk Malaysia. Namun, dia menjelaskan ekspor produk industri strategis seperti bom P100 ke negara lain harus melalui kajian yang matang.

“_Beberapa negara memang berminat, tetapi harus ekstra hati-hati karena kami juga harus melindungi teknologi yang kami kembangkan,_” kata Heri.

*♞ Bisnis*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

*- The SUMPIT of Dayak Tribe -
*




















Since it was introduced adapted for combat missions, The Sumpit have been used in military operations GAM in Nanggroe Aceh Darussalam (NAD) . Noted Battalion 600 / Raider Kalimantan able to infiltrate the area of vital objects can subvert four GAM and GAM members who were manning an outpost armed with AK-47. At that time the users of The Sumpit indeed the soldiers who come from indigenous Dayak tribe. Before becoming a member of the army they already have the ability to use Sumpit skillfully. The existence of weapons of Sumpit feels right replace the function of a *silenced weapon*, which is intended for close combat action or Urban warfare and are not used to the fields of assignment like forest.

The Sumpit in the form of round logs reeds along the 1.9 meters to 2.1 meters. Sumpit should be made of hard wood like ironwood, look, LANAN, rasak, or wood plepek. Diameter of Sumpit two to three centimeter hole in its middle, with a hole diameter of about one centimeter. These holes to put the darts or damek. Traditionally, if you want targeted and powerful breathing, long Sumpit should match the height of people who use it, the most important part of the blowpipe, in addition to the Sumpit rods , the bullet or the darts called damek. The Darts tapered tip, while the base of the rear there is a kind of cork and similar branches that float when darts toward the target. *Toxins damek* by ethnic Dayak Lundayeh called parir. Highly lethal poison that is a mixture of various sap of trees, herbs and can animals such as snakes and scorpions. Besides toxic, the advantages of this weapon compared to other Dayak typical weapon, namely the ability to hit a target within a relatively distant.

*The Sumpit effective distance can reach tens of meters*, depending on the capabilities of the penyumpit. In addition, *this weapon is also no noise*. Silent element is very important when targeting enemies and prey being careless.

http://www.indomiliter.com/sumpit-dayak-senjata-tradisional-ampuh-untuk-silent-raid/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blowgun
https://pampangsuniaso.wordpress.com/2009/09/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Vbss Team

@oriphotograph

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*video*:
_- https://instagram.fjkt1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/t50.2886-16/15921115_1233025170111376_6131892445920624640_n.mp4_
_- https://instagram.fjkt1-1.fna.fbcdn...798_396426094024522_2521888647410614272_n.mp4_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

Indonesian Warships Industry (Industri kapal perang Indonesia)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

KRI Silas Papare 386 of Parchim Class now equiped with The Denel Land Systems GI-2 autocannon.






Vektor G12 at KRI Clurit 641, now replaced with CIWS (Close In Weapon System) Norinco NG-18 (varian of AK-630M).

http://www.indomiliter.com/korvet-parchim-class-tni-al-kini-dilengkapi-kanon-vektor-g12/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Leopard 2 simulator at Pusdikkav TNI-AD.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Svantana said:


> Indonesian Warships Industry (Industri kapal perang Indonesia)



pos PKR dan frigate dipisahin tuh.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samudro_JOY

*POSCO Daewoo signs contract with Indonesia Police Agency to supply a $ 25 million trap simulator and build an integrated training center with the Indonesian Police Agency.*

Enter the article: 2017-01-11 10:01/09:49:14




After signing a contract with Indonesian Police Agency to supply a simulator to the Indonesian police on November 11, Yoo Gyu-cheon, director of POSCO Daewoo Jakarta branch (first left) and military police officer (second left). (Photo courtesy of POSCO Daewoo)

POSCO Daewoo has announced that it has signed a contract with Indonesian Police Agency to build a training center with a $ 25 million trap simulator in Jakarta, Indonesia.

The ceremony was attended by Yoo Gyu-cheon, Vice President of POSCO Daewoo Jakarta, and Brigadier General of the Guns Tour Indonesia Police Agency. Through this contract, POSCO Daewoo will provide training simulator for traps crew made by FT-S Co., Ltd., a specialist in Korea's military and light integration training center. In addition, with the local companies in Indonesia.

Trap simulator is an education and training equipment that enables trafficking, gun shooting, strengthening of disaster prevention capability and tactical training by constructing inner and outer environment same as actual trap.It will be used for practical training for Indonesian police to strengthen coastal police force.





Employees of the police department in Incheon are being trained in traps simulators. Photo / POSCO Daewoo

An official from POSCO Daewoo said, "This is the first Korean contract to supply traps simulator with the Overseas Police Agency and the establishment of an integrated training center." We plan to expand the training simulator supply business throughout Indonesia in the future. "

POSCO Daewoo is working to expand shipbuilding and equipment supply businesses from all over the world. In August last year, it signed an agreement with PT PAL, the largest state-owned shipyard in Indonesia, to supply ship equipment. In September, it signed a MOM agreement for naval supply and naval modernization projects with the Brazilian Navy.

*sauce : 뉴스토마토 / 에토 디*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KSAL Resmikan Tiga Kapal Patroli Cepat di Batam

_Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi meresmikan tiga kapal patroli cepat 45 meter produksi PT Palindo Marine Batam, sekaligus mengukuhkan komandan masing-masing kapal tersebut, yaitu KRI Tatihu 853 dengan Komandan Kapal Mayor Laut (P) Dwi Eko Ardianto, KRI Layaran 854 dengan Komandan Kapal Kapten Laut (P) Heru Trimanto dan KRI Madidihang 855 dengan Komandan Kapal Kapten Laut (P) Rhony Lutviadhani. Tiga kapal patroli cepat ini akan memperkuat Armada Timur (Armatim)._





















_http://photo.sindonews.com/view/21002/ksal-resmikan-tiga-kapal-patroli-cepat-di-batam_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rondo.royal2

*ASLI SUARA ROKET RHAN 450MM ... KEREN BANGET , GW SUKA *








Roket 3 digit RHan-450 memiliki konfigurasi:
diameter 450 mm, panjang total 7100mm massa total 18000 kg,* dengan potensial payload 300 kg. *
Payload menggunakan dua system yaitu telemetri GPS dan Radar serta dilengkapi sensor accelerometer, Gyro yang dapat merekam perilaku roket dan dilengkapi system utk mentransfer data ke ground station.
Uji terbang roket pada sudut elevasi 700 dan azimuth 1930 serta required safety area bearing 1480 s/d 2380 dengan *radius 140 km.*
Pada pukul 8.30 bulan kemarin, roket RHan-450 meluncur baik menembus awan pantai Pamegumpeuk.

sumber lapan.






LAPAN-A2 sat spacecam took this image of Nunukan & Sebatik islands earlier in this 2016. It is one of the famous border as there was a conflict once which occured in the 60s, called "Confrontation".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## papacita

Contract for one hospital ship and one PKR soon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Otw Koarmabar jakarta buat diserahkan.

@IMF








papacita said:


> Contract for one hospital ship and one PKR soon



Yg LPD (hospital ship) udah pasti 



rondo.royal2 said:


> *ASLI SUARA ROKET RHAN 450MM ... KEREN BANGET , GW SUKA *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roket 3 digit RHan-450 memiliki konfigurasi:
> diameter 450 mm, panjang total 7100mm massa total 18000 kg,* dengan potensial payload 300 kg. *
> Payload menggunakan dua system yaitu telemetri GPS dan Radar serta dilengkapi sensor accelerometer, Gyro yang dapat merekam perilaku roket dan dilengkapi system utk mentransfer data ke ground station.
> Uji terbang roket pada sudut elevasi 700 dan azimuth 1930 serta required safety area bearing 1480 s/d 2380 dengan *radius 140 km.*
> Pada pukul 8.30 bulan kemarin, roket RHan-450 meluncur baik menembus awan pantai Pamegumpeuk.
> 
> sumber lapan.
> 
> View attachment 367517
> 
> 
> LAPAN-A2 sat spacecam took this image of Nunukan & Sebatik islands earlier in this 2016. It is one of the famous border as there was a conflict once which occured in the 60s, called "Confrontation".



Kemhan udah pesen 122mm/ R-han 122b (120) unit






KCR-60 Sudah mulai dikerjakan

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Kontrak yang ditandatangani berjumlah 215 macam dengan total nilai Rp 2,22 triliun, meliputi kontrak alutsista senilai Rp 1,6 triliun, sarana prasarana Rp 409 miliar, perlengkapan personil Rp 118 miliar, sarana dan prasarana pendidikan Rp 48 miliar serta penelitian dan pengembangan Rp 12 miliar.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gondes

@oriuploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Taifib

@imf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

gondes said:


> View attachment 367604
> 
> @oriuploader


Who are these guys?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

T50i with Maverick

@in pic







Tiger 

@in pic

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

GraveDigger388 said:


> Who are these guys?


Kopaska Armabar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rondo.royal2

@anas_nurhafidz
Roket kal. 122mm kita ada 2 , rhan 122 buatan pt sari bahari dan rhan 122b buatan pindad,lapan dll

Yang kemarin dipesan itu untuk AD buatan pt sari bahari.. Sedangkan rhan 122b untuk marinir 

Sekarang lahir makhluk Rhan 450 mm .. Sukses terbang , payload 300kg .. Radius 140 km .. Mirip SS 150 buatan avibras . Tadinya saya kira untuk astros tapi peluncurnya tidak ada untuk kal.450 mm ,kedepan kemungkinan bakal ada makhluk baru peluncur Rhan 450 .. Kalau tidak membeli peluncur dari avibras. 

masih ada Rx 550 menunggu test terbang , 

roadmap kita rudal balistik nuklir .. Tidak percaya ? Bisa kok cari di google 

" pertemuan lintas pokja BUMN pertahanan strategis dan teknologi tinggi "

Dari situs pt. Inti .. Dimana disebutkan Usulan joint pilot project bersama .. Rudal nasional yg melibatkan pindad, pt inti, len , dahana,pt DI ,pt inuki. 

Pt. Inuki itu nuklir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

5 units, 60 meter navigation vessels built by Palindo Marine are planned to be completed in June 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## faries

Photo credit : Divif2_Kostrad & FSM FB Page.

















Indonesian Army Kostrad Combat Recon Unit
#TAIPUR #KOSTRAD

Photographer : ilhamellyas. Credit to FSM FB Page.

















Executive Flight (Special Air Mission). Image credit to Jeff Prananda.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## gondes

*Indonesian Navy signs procurement contract worth Rp 2.22t*





_On guard – Indonesian Navy Academy (AAL) cadets parade on the deck of warship KRI Banda Aceh (BAC)-593 during an event at Eastern Fleet (Koarmatim) Port in Surabaya, East Java, on Oct.11, 2016. (Antara/M. Risyal Hidayat) _

The Indonesian Navy has signed procurement deals on goods and services worth Rp 2.22 trillion (US$170 million) with contractors, expecting to create efficiency, transparency and acceleration in the 2017 work plan.

The deals include contracts for weapons procurement (Rp 1.6 trillion), facilities and infrastructure (Rp 409 billion), personnel equipment (Rp 118 billion), education facilities (Rp 48 billion) and research and development (Rp 12 billion).

The contract signing ceremony took place simultaneously in eight areas, including the Navy headquarters in Cilangkap, in the Western Fleet Command (Koormabar), the Eastern Fleet Command (Koarmatim), and several naval bases in Padang, West Sumatra, Tanjung Pinang, Riau Islands, Merauke in Papua, Pontianak, West Kalimantan, and Tarakan of North Kalimantan.

“We expect the contract signings to speed up the Navy’s budget absorption in 2017,”Navy chief of staff Admiral Ade Supandi said in Jakarta on Wednesday (11/1).

According to Ade, President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has pledged the acceleration of work plans in ministries and institutions to improve performance and boost results. (jun)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...igns-procurement-contract-worth-rp-2-22t.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

_the previous icon of Palembang city, F-86 Sabre, its now replaced with the zapin statue. 







_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rondo.royal2

UJI DINAMIS BOMB P-100L / DISLITBANGAU - PT. SARI BAHARI - PT. DAHANA (PERSERO) TAHUN 2015 SUKSES

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UMNOPutra

MarveL said:


> _the previous icon of Palembang city, F-86 Sabre, its now replaced with the zapin statue. _



TAHNIAH ... F86 Sabre adalah bukti hubungan baik dan kepedulian Malaysia TUDM terhadap Indonesia TNI-AU. Berdasarkan record ..ada 18 unit F86 Sabre yang Malaysia beri free (+ juga dari Australia) untuk membantu TNI-AU di era awal tahun 1970-an ...

https://sejarahperang.wordpress.com/2011/04/23/1252/
-


----------



## initial_d

rondo.royal2 said:


> @anas_nurhafidz
> Roket kal. 122mm kita ada 2 , rhan 122 buatan pt sari bahari dan rhan 122b buatan pindad,lapan dll
> 
> Yang kemarin dipesan itu untuk AD buatan pt sari bahari.. Sedangkan rhan 122b untuk marinir
> 
> Sekarang lahir makhluk Rhan 450 mm .. Sukses terbang , payload 300kg .. Radius 140 km .. Mirip SS 150 buatan avibras . Tadinya saya kira untuk astros tapi peluncurnya tidak ada untuk kal.450 mm ,kedepan kemungkinan bakal ada makhluk baru peluncur Rhan 450 .. Kalau tidak membeli peluncur dari avibras.
> 
> masih ada Rx 550 menunggu test terbang ,
> 
> roadmap kita rudal balistik nuklir .. Tidak percaya ? Bisa kok cari di google
> 
> " pertemuan lintas pokja BUMN pertahanan strategis dan teknologi tinggi "
> 
> Dari situs pt. Inti .. Dimana disebutkan Usulan joint pilot project bersama .. Rudal nasional yg melibatkan pindad, pt inti, len , dahana,pt DI ,pt inuki.
> 
> Pt. Inuki itu nuklir


For me, the R Han rocket/missile technologies are far more useful if we implemented it for satelite rocket launcher or for surface to air missile, perhaps we could see standard sm 6 indonesian version, rather than for an icbm platform.... 
Could somebody gave umnowaria a cold drink, he/she too long sniffing on terpentine glue, i feel sorry for her day after day


----------



## kaka404

MarveL said:


> _the previous icon of Palembang city, F-86 Sabre, its now replaced with the zapin statue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


^
1. that is an old news. the plane was moved to another place at 2011.
2. not palembang but pekanbaru.
the plane is now in front of gedung juang 45 riau... and imho it's a better suited place then before.

BTW.. the sabre that indonesia recieved was australian made... so it's not f86 sabre.. but cac sabre
and there was a story about these planes... it might be an incorrect one... they say we got these fighters from the western bloc with the requisition to deactivate our tu16 completely. because at that time, even though indonesia couldn't get additional components and parts for the plane from soviet, the air force are still operating those bombers... free fighters for not using bombers that could no longer receive maintenance... hmmm. many things could only happen in cold war ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samudro_JOY

*Flankers











*

*all photos by Irwin.D*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UMNOPutra

rondo.royal2 said:


> @anas_nurhafidz
> Roket kal. 122mm kita ada 2 , rhan 122 buatan pt sari bahari dan rhan 122b buatan pindad,lapan dll
> 
> Yang kemarin dipesan itu untuk AD buatan pt sari bahari.. Sedangkan rhan 122b untuk marinir
> 
> Sekarang lahir makhluk Rhan 450 mm .. Sukses terbang , payload 300kg .. Radius 140 km .. Mirip SS 150 buatan avibras . Tadinya saya kira untuk astros tapi peluncurnya tidak ada untuk kal.450 mm ,kedepan kemungkinan bakal ada makhluk baru peluncur Rhan 450 .. Kalau tidak membeli peluncur dari avibras.
> 
> masih ada Rx 550 menunggu test terbang ,
> 
> roadmap kita rudal balistik nuklir .. Tidak percaya ? Bisa kok cari di google
> 
> " pertemuan lintas pokja BUMN pertahanan strategis dan teknologi tinggi "
> 
> Dari situs pt. Inti .. Dimana disebutkan Usulan joint pilot project bersama .. Rudal nasional yg melibatkan pindad, pt inti, len , dahana,pt DI ,pt inuki.
> 
> Pt. Inuki itu nuklir



Woow betol-betol menakutkan .. Indonesia nak plan membuat peluru berpandu nuclear ...


----------



## rondo.royal2

@initial_d
Untuk seri RX itu peluncur satelit.. Yg bulan kemarin diuji Rhan 450 versi pengembangan dari RX 450/420.. 

Ground based air defence system sudah ada usulan joint pilot project ,bersama bumn strategis kok .. Namanya sistem garda nusantara , di situsnya pt.inti ada itu

Jadi kedepannya teknologi roket kita sudah terpetakan dari awalnya bisa membuat roket kaliber kecil sampai nanti bermacam macam rudal

Rocket technology is very different from aircraft and satellite technology. For the latter, other countries are very open, we can learn from them, we can ask them how to make one

As for rockets? No way. other countries don’t want Indonesia to be advanced in rocket technology because they worry we’ll use it to develop weapons.


----------



## UMNOPutra

*8 Indonesians arrested at Woodlands Checkpoint over Islamic State images: Report









*
KUALA LUMPUR: Eight Indonesians were arrested by Singapore customs authorities at the Woodlands Checkpoint in the early hours of Wednesday (Jan 11) for allegedly possessing Islamic State images, media reports said.

The group was arrested while trying to enter Singapore at about 1.30am on Wednesday after the authorities found several of the images on one of their mobile phones, Malaysia’s Bernama news agency reported, citing an unidentified source.

The eight were then handed over to Malaysian police for further investigations, the report said. They were detained from 2.30am to 9am for questioning, and subsequently deported to Batam by ferry.

They have since been questioned by the Indonesian police’s special counterterrorism unit, Densus 88, the Jakarta Post reported.

Riau Islands Police Chief Inspector General Sambudi Gusdian was quoted as saying that the images found were of the Islamic State flag, an Islamic State “activity” and a homemade shoe bomb.

The eight ranged in age from 16 to 37 years, with most of them in their 20s, the Jakarta Post report said. The oldest, identified as Ridce Elfi Hendra, was said to be the leader of the group. The Islamic State images were found on his phone, the report said.
*



*
The reports said the group arrived in Kuala Lumpur by plane on Jan 3 from Padang in West Sumatra. They were in Malaysia to preach and for Ridce to seek medical treatment.*
*
On Jan 7, the group travelled overland to Phatani in Thailand to learn about the education system at the Islamic Education Board in the district. They then returned to Malaysia and tried to enter Singapore on Monday, Bernama said.

The Jakarta Post said Malaysian authorities reached a “preliminary conclusion” after an investigation that the eight were not Islamic State followers, but "subscribed to the mainstream teachings of Islam that rejected Islamic State ideology".

The images came from a WhatsApp group Ridce had once joined, the report said. “(He) said he had left the group but did not know that the pictures had not yet been deleted,” Gen Sambudi said.

Densus 88, the Indonesian special counter terrorism unit, has a week to interrogate the group, the report said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Credit to Raider 300 Brajawijaya.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BPKrkd4B1P5/

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## afiq0110

mandala said:


> Credit to Raider 300 Brajawijaya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BPKrkd4B1P5/


Emang head set nya anti air ?


----------



## Nike

rondo.royal2 said:


> @anas_nurhafidz
> Roket kal. 122mm kita ada 2 , rhan 122 buatan pt sari bahari dan rhan 122b buatan pindad,lapan dll
> 
> Yang kemarin dipesan itu untuk AD buatan pt sari bahari.. Sedangkan rhan 122b untuk marinir
> 
> Sekarang lahir makhluk Rhan 450 mm .. Sukses terbang , payload 300kg .. Radius 140 km .. Mirip SS 150 buatan avibras . Tadinya saya kira untuk astros tapi peluncurnya tidak ada untuk kal.450 mm ,kedepan kemungkinan bakal ada makhluk baru peluncur Rhan 450 .. Kalau tidak membeli peluncur dari avibras.
> 
> masih ada Rx 550 menunggu test terbang ,
> 
> roadmap kita rudal balistik nuklir .. Tidak percaya ? Bisa kok cari di google
> 
> " pertemuan lintas pokja BUMN pertahanan strategis dan teknologi tinggi "
> 
> Dari situs pt. Inti .. Dimana disebutkan Usulan joint pilot project bersama .. Rudal nasional yg melibatkan pindad, pt inti, len , dahana,pt DI ,pt inuki.
> 
> Pt. Inuki itu nuklir




nggak itu, Rhan 450 secara spectek lebih condong ke 2K6 Luna Frog series variant awal. Tapi dengan teknologi sekarang dengan ukuran dan diameter yang sama Rhan 450 jauh lebih superior ketimbang Frog missile yang dicontoh itu.....






Gak cuman yang 550 yang RX 750 juga sedang dipersiapkan sejak 2010-an yang lalu.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gondes

@oriuploader

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## papacita

Marinir exercise with AA 35 mm twin gun and AF 902 FCS radar today
http://www.marinir.tnial.mil.id/index.php?berita=detail&id=3070

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## initial_d

afiq0110 said:


> Emang head set nya anti air ?


It seem water resistan for a couple meter, what interested me is the handgun, is it pindad, sorry, i am online via cellphone, so i can't see it clearly


----------



## striver44

kaka404 said:


> ^
> 1. that is an old news. the plane was moved to another place at 2011.
> 2. not palembang but pekanbaru.
> the plane is now in front of gedung juang 45 riau... and imho it's a better suited place then before.
> 
> BTW.. the sabre that indonesia recieved was australian made... so it's not f86 sabre.. but cac sabre
> and there was a story about these planes... it might be an incorrect one... they say we got these fighters from the western bloc with the requisition to deactivate our tu16 completely. because at that time, even though indonesia couldn't get additional components and parts for the plane from soviet, the air force are still operating those bombers... free fighters for not using bombers that could no longer receive maintenance... hmmm. many things could only happen in cold war ...


the CAC Sabre is australian made, but 23 of TUDM's CAC Sabre transfered to AURI between 1973 and 1975 following re-establisment of Indonesian-Malaysian relations


----------



## kaka404

striver44 said:


> the CAC Sabre is australian made, but 23 of TUDM's CAC Sabre transfered to AURI between 1973 and 1975 following re-establisment of Indonesian-Malaysian relations


^they were donated by the RAAF. only 5 of them are ex-TUDM (which they also got it from the RAAF donation)



> *As well as serving at various bases in Australia the Avon Sabre saw active service at Butterworth Malaysia during the “Emergency” and “Confrontation”and, Ubon Thailand, during the Vietnam War. A total of 18 ex RAAF Sabres were donated to the Royal Malaysian Air Force between 1969 and 1972 ,operating as No11 Sqn TUDM*. *From 1973 to 1975 a further 23 Sabres were donated to the Indonesian Air Force, five of these being ex Malaysian aircraft, they comprised No 14 Sqn TNI-AU.* Of these five at least two A94-978 and A94-987 have served in all five theatres of operation. It is perhaps not often that the same aircraft serves on two different sides during its life.


http://www.adf-serials.com.au/research/avon-sabre.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

Kopaska @oriuploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@rondo.royal2

PT Sari Bahari gak buat roket. Cuma casing bom buat F-16 dan sukhoi. Tabung dan integrasi PT DI, Warhead Pindad dan isiannya Dahana.

Yg dipesan buat Marinir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bureau Veritas Classification (BV-Class) had recently appointed as Classification Society for Design Review, Building Supervision (Inspection, Test and Trial) and Issuance of Classification Certificate for a New Building Project of an Oil Tanker with Replenishment At Sea (RAS) System.






_This Oil Tanker will be Constructed by PT. Batamec Shipyard in Batam-Indonesia for the Indonesian NAVY (TNI-AL)._

Having 122m LOA with 5500m3 Cargo Oil Capacity, this tanker will have similar function as its precursor Ship "KRI Tarakan 905" as Auxiliary Support Vessel to refuel Indonesian NAVY Fleet while in operation at sea.

Replenishment At Sea (RAS) System will allow this Ship to refuel other ships having Fuel Oil reception facility while the ship is in sail away mode, and not required to be stopped and stationed as usual bunker process. This capability will optimize the NAVY Ship operation, where time and speed of a Warship is very essential matter for tactical and precarious combat situation.

- Bureau Veritas -

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> @rondo.royal2
> 
> PT Sari Bahari gak buat roket. Cuma casing bom buat F-16 dan sukhoi. Tabung dan integrasi PT DI, Warhead Pindad dan isiannya Dahana.
> 
> Yg dipesan buat Marinir
> 
> View attachment 368105



how many Moeldoko car had been procured so far?


----------



## striver44

Jupiter's bath

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Pindad PM-3 9mm










CU PKR

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## papacita

NET. TV Garuda program: Angkasa Yudha 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KOPASSUS | SAT-812 GULTOR

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Taipur Kostrad. Photo: Pen Kostrad.






https://m.facebook.com/lembagakeris/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKRI

Views: 2,993,253


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Squadron 12 of the Indonesian Army Aviation Center in Lampung took delivery of 2 units AS550C3 Fenec Light Attack Helicopters.

*Skadron 12 TNI AD Terima Dua Heli Bersenjata*

January 15, 2017




Dua heli serbu AS550 C3 siap terbang dari hanggar DI ke Waytuba, Lampung. Sumber gambar: PT DI

*JAKARTA* - Skadron 12/Serbu Pusat Penerbangan TNI AD yang bermarkas di Waytuba, Lampung, Minggu siang (15/1) ini menerima dua unit heli AS550C3 Fennec dari tempat perakitannya di PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Bandung, Jawa Barat. Helikopter yang akan dipersenjatai dengan peluncur roket FZ219 (buatan Belgia) dan senapan mesin FN Herstal 12,7 mm (Belgia) ini merupakan bagian dari 11 unit Fennec pesanan Kementerian Pertahanan beberapa tahun lalu.

Kedua helikopter diserahterimakan lima bulan lebih awal dari jadwal yang telah ditentukan. Demikian informasi yang diterima Angkasa dari pihak DI. “Kedua pesawat meninggalkan apron DI pukul 09:00 pagi tadi. Ferry flight dibantu penerbang-penerbang dari Skadron 12 Penerbad. Pesanan berikutnya akan diantar dalam waktu mendatang,” ujar Kepala Program Helikopter DI, Hadi Prasongko, Minggu pagi (15/1) kepada Angkasa.

AS550/5 adalah lightweight/multipurpose helicopter untuk misi militer yang dikembangkan pabrik Eurocopter (kini Airbus Helicopter) dari basis AS350 Ecureuil. Dari ke-11 Fennec pesanan Kementerian Pertahanan untuk memperkuat pasukan udara TNI AD tersebut, lima unit berasal dari tipe AS550C3 (single engine) dan enam AS555AP (twin-engine). TNI AD juga membeli satu unit tambahan dari tipe AS350B3 Ecureuil (original utility).

Di antara helikopter-helikopter rakitan DI, AS 550/5 Fennec merupakan lansiran baru. Seperti diungkap Dirut DI Budi Santoso, heli-heli baru ini memang bikinan luar, tapi pesanan Kementerian Pertahanan yang dirakit pihaknya memungkinkan enjinir DI memperoleh pengetahuan, ketrampilan dan pengalaman dalam perancangan sistem internalnya. Dan, untuk ini DI berhak atas royalti dari property right-nya.

Skadron 12/Serbu sendiri merupakan satu dari lima kesatuan udara Puspenerbad yang dibentuk untuk misi serbuan dan mobilitas udara pasukan-pasukan TNI AD. Selain Skadron 12/Serbu, mereka juga memiliki Skadron 11/Serbu (bermarkas di Semarang, Jawa Tengah), Skadron 13/Serbu (Berau, Kalimantan Timur), Skadron 21/Sena (Pondok Cabe/Banten), dan Skadron 31/Serbu (Semarang/Jawa Tengah). Pesawat yang telah dimiliki Puspenerbad adalah NC212 serta heli NBO-103, NBell-412, Mi-17 dan Mi-35P.
*
http://angkasa.co.id/info/penerbangan/skadron-12-tni-ad-terima-dua-heli-bersenjata/*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

President Joko Widodo today during amphibious trial for Anoa APC Amphibious

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Stormer, Marder IFV & Leopard 2A4 MBT of the Indonesian Army 8th Cavalry Battalion. Credit to Divif 2 Kostrad.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BPSmghUjXmc/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## valensi

*Pussenkav TNI AD Upgrade Tank Scorpion*

*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GraveDigger388

valensi said:


> *Pussenkav TNI AD Upgrade Tank Scorpion*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wooo boiii... Give em to the airborne battalions, along with retrofitted AMX-13 and they'll pack a serious punch. A fast-deployable serious punch.


----------



## striver44

valensi said:


> *Pussenkav TNI AD Upgrade Tank Scorpion*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


what specific new equipment is installed?


----------



## Satria Manggala

striver44 said:


> what specific new equipment is installed?



- Thermal camera new generation optic 100 mm ,25 mm & 19 mm (for commander, gunner & driver)
- New balistic computer for turret
- new track with double pinned (old with single pinned)

from situs Angkasa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

credit to kostrad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

on fennec attack helicopter, FZ2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Japan, Indonesia take initial steps towards enhancing maritime security co-operation*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
16 January 2017
*Key Points*

Japan and Indonesia have taken early steps towards bolstering maritime security co-operation
Move is reminiscent of Japan's recent overtures towards Vietnam and the Philippines
Tokyo and Jakarta have agreed to look into the enhancement of maritime security co-operation between the two countries, especially around Indonesia's most remote islands, Indonesian president Joko Widodo said on 15 January.

Widodo made the comments during a media conference to mark the end of a bilateral meeting with Japanese prime minister Shinzo Abe, at the presidential palace in Bogor. Abe is currently on a four-nation tour of Australia, the Philippines, Indonesia, and Vietnam to boost bilateral relationships.

http://www.janes.com/article/66972/...ards-enhancing-maritime-security-co-operation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Satria Manggala said:


> - Thermal camera new generation optic 100 mm ,25 mm & 19 mm (for commander, gunner & driver)
> - New balistic computer for turret
> - new track with double pinned (old with single pinned)
> 
> from situs Angkasa


scorpy still use 90mm gun.. maybe its better to change to 105mm...


----------



## Nike

mejikuhibiu said:


> scorpy still use 90mm gun.. maybe its better to change to 105mm...



lol, scorpion hull cant afford that


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jokowi Jajal Panser Anoa Amfibi
_Presiden Joko Widodo menaiki panser Anoa Amfibi saat akan menghadiri rapat pimpinan TNI di Mabes TNI, Cilangkap, Jakarta, Senin (16/1/2017). Panser Anoa Amfibi buatan PT Pindad tersebut melintasi danau Mabes TNI menuju Gedung Aula Gatot Subroto, tempat dilaksanakan Rapim TNI tahun 2017. ANTARA/Akbar Nugroho Gumay_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

mejikuhibiu said:


> scorpy still use 90mm gun.. maybe its better to change to 105mm...


i prefer using lighter but faster firing gun. like 30mm gun


----------



## papacita

@penkostrad rappelling exercise




@jeff_prananda BAE Hawk 109/209




@divif2_kostrad flares at Garuda Shield joint 
exercise 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Two new AS550 C3 Fennec Light Attack Helicopters of the Indonesian Army Aviation Skadron 12/Serbu Waytuba Lampung. Credit to Tom.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BPU5QbjDJGc/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Gunner cockpit view of the Indonesian Army Aviation Mi-35P Hind helicopter live firing test of its 30mm twin barrel cannon and rockets. Credit to Indomiliter.


----------



## striver44

kids visiting indonesian 1st squadron pontianak housing hawk 109/209




does anyone know why tho canopy is missing?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia hints at submarine fleet mix that includes midget boats*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
17 January 2017
The Indonesian Navy's (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL's) plans to operate a fleet of 12 submarines by 2024 may include a number of midget boats, said Commodore Muhammad Ali, commander of the service's maritime security task force, on 17 January.

The commodore was speaking at the UDT Asia 2017 undersea defence conference in Singapore, during which he gave an update on the TNI-AL's modernisation efforts, including its anti-submarine warfare (ASW) capabilities.

Indonesia currently operates a fleet of two Cakra (Type 209/1300)-class diesel-electric submarines (SSKs), and is currently anticipating the delivery of three DSME Type 209/1400 boats from South Korea.

http://www.janes.com/article/66999/indonesia-hints-at-submarine-fleet-mix-that-includes-midget-boats

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

more than 200 Arisgator will be procured in near future, it will increase the total number of Army M113 family to more than 300 units

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

Thai National Police CN-235

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia focuses on UAV development for border security*
Selasa, 17 Januari 2017 00:53 WIB - 0 Views

Makassar, S Sulawesi (ANTARA News) - Minister of Research and Technology Mohammad Nasir said that the government is focused on the development of Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAV) (drones) to strengthen the defence and security at the nation's border.

"The Ministry of Research and Technology is focused on its development, while the Ministry of Defence will be in charge of its application," Minister M. Nasir said here on Monday.

The Ministry of Research and Technology is working, together with Bandung Institute of Technology, National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN), and Technology Assessment and Application Agency (BPPT), in developing the technology and innovations used in the UAV.

Meanwhile, PT Pindad and PT Dirgantara Indonesia will be in charge of the production of the UAV.

The innovations and advanced technology of the UAV are expected to significantly improve security at the border area and along Indonesias outer islands, as well as to maintain the nation's sovereignty, the minister said.

reporting by Abd Kadir

(Uu.A059/INE)
Editor: Suryanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/108972/indonesia-focuses-on-uav-development-for-border-security

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

mandala said:


> Two new AS550 C3 Fennec Light Attack Helicopters of the Indonesian Army Aviation Skadron 12/Serbu Waytuba Lampung. Credit to Tom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BPU5QbjDJGc/


These arent Fennecs... but 
*Eurocopter AS350 Écureuil*

*



*


*FENNEC --- *

*









*
Fennecs have wings/pylons... for weapons and mounted FLIRs etc... their distinguishing feature.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

@DESERT FIGHTER 

our pylon wing is apparently removed before being sent with cargo aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kalazan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> These arent Fennecs... but
> *Eurocopter AS350 Écureuil*
> 
> *
> View attachment 369235
> *
> 
> 
> *FENNEC --- *
> 
> *
> View attachment 369232
> View attachment 369233
> View attachment 369234
> *
> Fennecs have wings/pylons... for weapons and mounted FLIRs etc... their distinguishing feature.



AFAIK... basically they're the same brother...
The weapons is integrated by PT. DI ..so they're fennecs not yet installed weapons. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurocopter_Fennec


----------



## gondes

madokafc said:


> View attachment 369191
> 
> View attachment 369192
> View attachment 369193
> 
> more than 200 Arisgator will be procured in near future, it will increase the total number of Army M113 family to more than 300 units



Supporting News

*TNI AD Akan Beli Kendaraan Angkut Arisgator, Apa Hebatnya?*
October 24, 2016




TNI AD sedang dalam proses mengakuisisi kendaraan angkut pasukan M113, yang jika ditotal jumlahnya akan mendekati 200 unit, atau setara dengan kekuatan untuk tiga batalion mekanis. Pertanyaan selanjutnya, apa yang akan dilakukan dengan M113 tersebut?

M113 sendiri memang ikonik. Digunakan secara meluas sejak Perang Vietnam, kendaraan angkut pasukan ini terkenal bandel, mudah dirawat, dan cocok digunakan di medan berlumpur maupun di jalan raya. Daya apungnya juga sangat bagus, karena bentuknya yang kotak dan sederhana.

Bicara soal daya apung, satu-satunya kekurangan M113 hanya sistem propulsinya yang terlalu sederhana. Walaupun bisa mengapung di permukaan air, kecepatannya relatif rendah karena hanya mengandalkan gerakan dari rantainya saja. Andaikan M113 bisa bergerak cepat di dalam air, tentu kendaraan angkut pasukan darat ini bisa jadi hidup di dua alam sebagai kendaraan angkut pasukan amfibi.

Nah, pemikiran inilah yang melandasi modifikasi yang ditawarkan oleh sebuah perusahaan Italia bernama ARIS (_Applicazioni Rielaborazioni Impianti Speciali_) SpA dalam konsep _Arisgator_. Ide dasarnya adalah modifikasi dan pembenahan pada M113 pada sektor daya apung dan propulsi sehingga M113 dapat bersalin rupa menjadi kendaraan pendarat amfibi.

Untuk mewujudkan hal tersebut, ada sejumlah kit modifikasi yang disiapkan, yaitu moncong tambahan pada M113 berbentuk haluan kapal (atau malah moncong buaya) yang berisi gabus dan karet khusus yang ringan dan dapat meningkatkan daya apung, plus panel pembelah ombak yang dapat dibentangkan saat mengarung air. Panel tambahan serupa yang ditempelkan di bagian belakang kendaraan yang sekaligus menjadi rumah bagi sistem _waterjet_. Kotak penambah daya apung serupa dapat dipergoki di sisi kiri-kanan_ Arisgator_.







Pada bagian atas,_ exhaust_ atau knalpot dipanjangkan dengan menggunakan snorkel pada sisi kanan atap. _Grille_ untuk lubang masuk udara mesin juga diberi penutup yang lebih tinggi dari kendaraan agar tidak kemasukan air pada saat mengarungi permukaan sungai dan laut.

Untuk sistem propulsi di dalam air, dua buah _propeller_ hidrostatik dipasang di bagian belakang bawah dengan ukuran yang besar, yang mampu mendorong kendaraan dengan kecepatan 5 knot di permukaan air. Sistem _propeller_ ini dapat digerakkan secara independen untuk membuat _Arisgator_ berbelok saat bermanuver di permukaan air.

Kemampuan amfibi yang prima tersebut membuat _Arisgator_ dapat digunakan untuk melakukan operasi pendaratan amfibi, dilepaskan dari kapal LPD untuk kemudian berenang, mencapai permukaan, dan bertempur. Modifikasi _Arisgator_ sendiri tidak mempengaruhi kemampuan manuvernya di darat jika dibandingkan dengan M113. Untuk urusan persenjataan juga sama, _Arisgator_ hanya menyediakan sistem kubah dan dudukan dengan dinding penahan cipratan ombak, plus dudukan untuk senapan mesin M2HB atau pelontar granat 40mm Mk19 Mod 0.






Secara keseluruhan, M113 yang bersalin rupa menjadi _Arisgator_ boleh dibilang mirip dengan kendaraan pendarat amfibi LVTP-7, namun berukuran lebih mini. Sosoknya jelas bertambah panjang dibandingkan M113 yang berbentuk bak kotak sabun, dan kemampuan amfibinya jadi cocok untuk operasi pendaratan amfibi ataupun operasi di alur sungai dan muaranya.

Di Italia, _Arisgator_ diberi nama resmi VAL dan digunakan oleh Batalion San Marco dari Resimen Pendarat AL Italia. Di Indonesia, konsep _Arisgator_ sudah beberapa kali ditawarkan ke TNI AD, terhitung sejak awal tahun 2000. Seiring dengan akuisisi M113 oleh TNI AD, kabarnya saat ini sedang dijajaki kembali mengenai kesesuaiannya dengan kebutuhan TNI untuk dukungan operasi mekanis.

*Spesifikasi M113 Arisgator*
*Kecepatan : *60km/ jam (darat); 5-6 knot (air)
*Jarak tempuh :* 500km
*Panjang :* 7,2m
*Lebar :* 2,9m
*Tinggi : *2,4m
*Bobot :* 13 ton

http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/tni-ad-akan-beli-kendaraan-angkut-arisgator-apa-hebatnya/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> These arent Fennecs... but
> *Eurocopter AS350 Écureuil*
> 
> Fennecs have wings/pylons... for weapons and mounted FLIRs etc... their distinguishing feature.


The pylons for gun & rocket pods can be intalled/uninstalled.

The same Indonesian Army AS550 C3 with pylon & gun pod.






The two Fennec with pylon at the left corner background with another two still unpainted (yellow) further back at PT DI facility.






All photos credited yo Haryadi Dwi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kalazan

The Bimasuci tall mast will be installed...hope the sail will stand soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

ssv

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UMNOPutra

Any news re. your four TNI-AL personnel of KRI Layang who boarded a Philippine fishing vessel have been missing for more than 1 months since 14 December 2016 ?


----------



## papacita

Seminar for defence equipment from Denmark. Again, Iver Huitfeldt class is included.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## striver44

su-27/30 credit to jeff pranada

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

Amphibious Anoa and The President

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

Rabu 18 Jan 2017, 15:05 WIB
*Kendaraan Buatan Pindad dan Tata Motors akan Diekspor*
M Luthfi Andika - detikOto








 

 

 


*Jakarta* - PT Pindad (Persero) dan Tata Motors sudah menandatangani perjanjian untuk memproduksi kendaraan mobil tempur dan komersial. Hasil kolaborasi keduanya juga akan diekspor.

"Mobil komersial kita, akan kita jual seperti umum. Karena seperti yang saya katakan Tata Motors memiliki keunggulan dan keuntungannya sasisnya jadi satu," kata Direktur Utama PT Pindad (Persero), Abraham Mose kepada detikOto.

Untuk pelayanan purna jualnya akan memanfaatkan jaringan distribusi Tata Motors. "Mudah-mudahan kita melakukannya, dan kita juga lagi survei, selain itu kita juga melihat pasar mereka di ASEAN. Sehingga besar kemungkinan mobil komersial ini (Pindad dan Tata Motors-Red) bisa diekspor," ujar Abraham.

Abraham juga menjelaskan kolaborasi PT Pindad dan Tata Motors, ini akan berada di bawah asuhan perusahaan baru Pindad.

"Pindad saat ini punya PT Pindad Global Sourching and Trading. Jadi perusahaan ini untuk kendaraan-kendaraan hasil kerja sama, untuk kendaraan komersial. Dan kami masih melakukan penjajakan," tambahnya. *(lth/ddn)

https://oto.detik.com/mobil/3399171...diekspor?_ga=1.42819557.1778593858.1447200686 *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bennedict

*Indonesia, Japan to deepen defense ties amid China challenge*

_'Japan will actively encourage cooperation on maritime security and encourage the development of the remote islands of Indonesia'_
*



*
JAKARTA, Indonesia – Indonesian President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo and Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe Sunday, January 16, reaffirmed their commitment to cooperate on maritime security and deepen defense ties, as both nations feud with China over sea territory.

Abe – in Indonesia on a regional tour that has taken in Australia and the Philippines and will include Vietnam – said their two island nations gave maritime cooperation the “highest priority”.

“Japan will actively encourage cooperation on maritime security and encourage the development of the remote islands of Indonesia,” he said through a translator at the presidential palace in Bogor.

Last month Tokyo and Jakarta unveiled an agreement aimed in part at strengthening Indonesia’s ability to defend its vast marine borders.

Indonesia has no argument with China over ownership of reefs or islets in the disputed South China Sea. But Beijing’s expansive claims overlap with Indonesia's exclusive economic zone – waters where a state has the right to exploit resources – around the Natuna islands.

Indonesia has vowed to protect its sovereignty from intrusions by fishing vessels, and has blown up foreign boats in a show of force, including some from China.

Japan, which has a territorial row with China over disputed islands in the East China Sea, has worked to strengthen ties with members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations such as Indonesia.

It has repeatedly stressed that maritime disputes should be addressed according to law.

The defense and foreign ministers of Japan and Indonesia will meet this year to discuss deepening “cooperation in the fields of defence and security”, Abe added.

Jokowi said Japanese investment in Indonesia had nearly doubled from 2015 to almost $5 billion last year. The two leaders discussed opportunities centred on large infrastructure projects including a medium-speed rail line and key port.

Japan has won bids to construct Indonesia’s largest coal-fired power plant and a mass rapid transit system for Jakarta. But it lost a lucrative contract to China to build the country’s first high-speed rail network. – Rappler.com
*

*
*http://www.rappler.com/world/regions/asia-pacific/indonesia/english/158506-japan-ties-jokowi-abe*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## striver44

*Jokowi installs new Air Force chief of staff*
Haeril Halim The Jakarta Post
Jakarta | Wed, January 18, 2017 | 04:09 pm




President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo (right) puts insignias on newly inaugurated Air Force chief of staff Air Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto at the State Palace on Wednesday. (Biro Pers Istana/Layli Rachev)

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has inaugurated the former Defense Ministry’s inspector general, Air Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto, as the new Air Force chief of staff, replacing retiring Air Chief Marshall Agus Supriatna, whose tenure ends on Jan. 20.

The handover ceremony took place at the State Palace on Wednesday.

The President had upgraded Hadi’s military rank to that of a four star Air Chief Marshal to make the 53-year-old eligible for the post.

Hadi, a 1986 Air Force Academy graduate, is no stranger to the President. He served as head of the Adi Soemarmo air base in Surakarta, Central Java, when Jokowi was Surakarta mayor in 2010 and 2011.

In 2013, Hadi became the spokesman of the Air Force, and two years later he was assigned to become commander of the Malang Abdurrahman Saleh air base in East Java.

Jokowi, who was sworn in as the country’s seventh President in October 2014, later promoted Hadi to become presidential military secretary in 2015.

Under Jokowi’s administration Hadi’s military career skyrocketed. Also in 2015, Hadi received another promotion to become the Defense Ministry’s inspector general, and the State Palace increased his rank from a two star to three star Air Force general.

Hadi was among three generals recommended for promotion by Indonesian Military (TNI) commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo. The two other candidates were National Resilience Institute (Lemhanas) deputy governor Air Marshal Bagus Puruhito and deputy Air Force chief of staff Air Marshal Hadiyan Sumintaatmadja.

Given his relatively young age as Air Force chief of staff and his close relationship with Jokowi, rumors have it that Hadi will be prepared to become the next TNI commander when Gatot retires in 2018. Hadi has denied such speculation, saying “I am just a soldier following instructions from my commanding officer.”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia has an important role: US ambassador*
Rabu, 18 Januari 2017 09:22 WIB - 0 Views


Jakarta (ANTARA News) - American Ambassador to Indonesia Joseph R. Donovan Jr. said that Indonesia plays an important role, not only in its cooperation with the United States, but also in its position in the ASEAN region. 
"Indonesia is a key member of ASEAN, which is also very important to the United States, and Indonesia is a member of the G20. It is the largest economy in South-East Asia. For me, all of this means Indonesia and the United States can be great partners and I look forward to working to deepen our relations," he said following his opening speech at the U.S. - Indonesia Aviation Working Group Seminar in the Ministry of Transportation building in Jakarta on Tuesday.
Ambassador Donovan, who officially took office on January 12 when he presented his credentials to President Joko Widodo, said that the cooperation between Indonesia and the US strongly revolves around four main issues, including trade and investment, democracy, security, and global priority issues.
He further stated that he wishes to continue the efforts that have been carried out by his predecessors, Ambassadors Bob Blake and Scott Marciel.
"I certainly hope that we identify our priorities, as we have common interests and common values, and its a great foundation on which our relationship can continue," he remarked. 
Before serving as the US Ambassador to Indonesia, Donovan most recently was Managing Director of the Washington Office of the American Institute in Taiwan.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/108995/indonesia-has-an-important-role-us-ambassador

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

*TNI AL TEMUKAN BENDA MIRIP TORPEDO*
17 JANUARY 2017 




Foto Ilustrasi : Torpedo (Shutterstock)

Tim Cepat Tanggap Armada Barat Pangkalan Utama TNI AL IV/Tanjung Pinang, menemukan benda mengapung berbentuk torpedo dan mirip alat deteksi bawah air. Mereka dibantu masyarakat nelayan Desa Pegudang, Berakit, Kabupaten Bintan, Provinsi Kepulauan Riau.

Komandan Pangkalan Utama TNI AL IV/Tanjung Pinang, Laksamana Pertama TNI S Irawan, di Tanjungpinang, Selasa, menyatakan, benda yang ditemukan tadi pagi itu belum dapat dipastikan apakah torpedo atau pun alat deteksi bawah air. “Kami masih mendalaminya,” ujarnya.

Dari pantauan awal, kata dia benda berkarat itu berukuran panjang sekitar dua meter, dengan berat 300 kg. Dugaan awal barang temuan itu memiliki bagian dengan bahan peledak, dan masih dalam kondisi aktif.

Menindaklanjuti temuan itu, Tim Cepat Tanggap Armada Barat Pangkalan Utama TNI AL IV/Tanjung Pinang akan berkoordinasi dengan Dinas Penelitian dan Pengembangan TNI AL, di Jakarta.

Dinas itu akan mengetahui secara pasti apa benda yang ditemukan itu, termasuk negara yang memproduksi dan mengoperasikannya.

“Untuk alasan keamanan dan keselamatan, sampai dengan saat ini masyarakat setempat tidak diijinkan untuk mendekati benda asingitu tersebut,” katanya.

_Sumber : Antara_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gondes

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 369461


*Indonesia and Denmark to pursue industry collaboration*

Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
14 January 2016

Indonesia and Denmark are discussing a potential defence industrial collaboration programme featuring the *co-production of naval vessels and accompanying mission systems*, the Ministry of Defence (MoD) in Jakarta has said.

According to an MoD statement on 13 January, defence industry officials from Denmark held meetings in Jakarta with counterparts from Indonesia, including defence minister Ryamizard Ryacudu.

The statement said the theme of the meetings was defence industry co-operation based on *technology transfers* to Indonesian industry. Products under consideration, it said, *include unspecified naval vessels*, radars, and other electronic systems to support naval operations.

The MoD quoted Denmark's ambassador to Indonesia, Casper Klynge, as saying, "This is more than buying and selling.

http://www.janes.com/article/57232/indonesia-and-denmark-to-pursue-industry-collaboration

Nice

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Nike

gondes said:


> *Indonesia and Denmark to pursue industry collaboration*
> 
> Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
> 14 January 2016
> 
> Indonesia and Denmark are discussing a potential defence industrial collaboration programme featuring the *co-production of naval vessels and accompanying mission systems*, the Ministry of Defence (MoD) in Jakarta has said.
> 
> According to an MoD statement on 13 January, defence industry officials from Denmark held meetings in Jakarta with counterparts from Indonesia, including defence minister Ryamizard Ryacudu.
> 
> The statement said the theme of the meetings was defence industry co-operation based on *technology transfers* to Indonesian industry. Products under consideration, it said, *include unspecified naval vessels*, radars, and other electronic systems to support naval operations.
> 
> The MoD quoted Denmark's ambassador to Indonesia, Casper Klynge, as saying, "This is more than buying and selling.
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/57232/indonesia-and-denmark-to-pursue-industry-collaboration
> 
> Nice



between Itver and Absalon class

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

credit to penkostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Leopard2 crossing muddy fields with ease
Video: _https://instagram.fjkt1-1.fna.fbcdn...595_762655430548672_3702729041464262656_n.mp4_

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> Leopard2 crossing muddy fields with easy
> Video: _https://instagram.fjkt1-1.fna.fbcdn...595_762655430548672_3702729041464262656_n.mp4_
> 
> View attachment 369578
> 
> View attachment 369579
> 
> View attachment 369580


beautiful : ))


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Leopard2 crossing muddy fields with easy
> Video: _https://instagram.fjkt1-1.fna.fbcdn...595_762655430548672_3702729041464262656_n.mp4_
> 
> View attachment 369578
> 
> View attachment 369579
> 
> View attachment 369580


Not just smooth, the cannon barrel looks stabilized


----------



## CountStrike

*Tata, Pindad team up to produce combat vehicles*


News Desk
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta | Thu, January 19, 2017 | 12:00 pm

President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo, accompanied by Indonesian Military (TNI) chief Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo (left) and National Police chief Gen. Tito Karnavian (right) rides a new Anoa amphibious tank produced by state-owned weapons maker PT Pindad to cross a lake located inside TNI headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta. (JP/Akbar Nugroho Gumay)
PT Tata Motors Distribusi Indonesia (TMDI) and state-owned land systems and weapons maker PT Pindad will team up to produce combat vehicles as part of a follow-up to an agreement formed in November.

Pindad will assemble defense and military vehicles of the India-based company in Indonesia, said Tata Motors Indonesia president director Biswadev Sengupta as reported by _tempo.com_ on Thursday, adding that Pindad would also market its products in ASEAN countries.

“It is a very important moment and milestone for Tata Motors Indonesia. We are proud to cooperate with Pindad,” he told journalists on Tuesday.


Sengupta said technical details of the cooperation had been intensively discussed between the two parties.

“The collaboration between our technology and Pindad as manufacturer will produce powerful products,” he said, adding that the products would be used by the Indonesian Military (TNI) and exported to other countries.

Tata Motors displayed its military vehicles during Indo Defense 2016, claiming that the products were suitable to strengthen Indonesian defense.

Among the products in Toto Motor’s defense division are the Tata LPTA715 4×4, a muti-functional vehicle to transport troops, light armor and functional as an ambulance, while Tata LPTA 2038 6×6 is a high mobility vehicle (HMV) to support combat operations. (bbn)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

pr1v4t33r said:


> Leopard2 crossing muddy fields with easy
> Video: _https://instagram.fjkt1-1.fna.fbcdn...595_762655430548672_3702729041464262656_n.mp4_
> 
> View attachment 369578
> 
> View attachment 369579
> 
> View attachment 369580


any further info on it?... like the location and the occasion... and stuff...


Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Not just smooth, the cannon barrel looks stabilized


yup.... it looks like they're practising targeting something..

lol at the banana leaves at the end....


----------



## papacita

Surprise

Indonesia approves acquisition of five Airbus A400Ms for USD2 billion

Key Points
- The Indonesian government has approved the acquisition of five new Airbus A400M multirole aircraft
- The acquisition is a significant step in the Indonesian Air Force's modernisation efforts





Indonesia has approved a sum of USD2 billion for the acquisition of five Airbus A400M Atlas multirole aircraft to boost the country's military airlift capabilities, multiple sources from within Indonesia's government and defence industry confirmed to IHS Jane's on 18 January.

The airframes will be acquired in the transport and utility configuration, and will be operated across the Indonesian Air Force's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU's) Aviation Squadrons 31 and 32
http://www.janes.com/article/67064/...sition-of-five-airbus-a400ms-for-usd2-billion

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## nufix

papacita said:


> Surprise
> 
> Indonesia approves acquisition of five Airbus A400Ms for USD2 billion
> 
> Key Points
> - The Indonesian government has approved the acquisition of five new Airbus A400M multirole aircraft
> - The acquisition is a significant step in the Indonesian Air Force's modernisation efforts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia has approved a sum of USD2 billion for the acquisition of five Airbus A400M Atlas multirole aircraft to boost the country's military airlift capabilities, multiple sources from within Indonesia's government and defence industry confirmed to IHS Jane's on 18 January.
> 
> The airframes will be acquired in the transport and utility configuration, and will be operated across the Indonesian Air Force's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU's) Aviation Squadrons 31 and 32
> http://www.janes.com/article/67064/...sition-of-five-airbus-a400ms-for-usd2-billion



Please spend another 2 bils for fighters.. We have 30+ medium lift aircraft already

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> Please spend another 2 bils for fighters.. We have 30+ medium lift aircraft already



how about F16 V, another deal will be online soon?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

kaka404 said:


> lol at the banana leaves at the end....



They killed some precious bananas!!! Unacceptable...


----------



## striver44

nufix said:


> Please spend another 2 bils for fighters.. We have 30+ medium lift aircraft already


or medium range SAM's ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Sub Base. Palu

@imf









Uji Coba kembali

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## striver44

BTR-4M Trial by Indonesian Marines credit to angkasa.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## caksakerah

Second chance? Any better?



striver44 said:


> BTR-4M Trial by Indonesian Marines credit to angkasa.



Yayayayayayay....!
And hows tot detail?




papacita said:


> Surprise
> 
> Indonesia approves acquisition of five Airbus A400Ms for USD2 billion
> 
> Key Points
> - The Indonesian government has approved the acquisition of five new Airbus A400M multirole aircraft
> - The acquisition is a significant step in the Indonesian Air Force's modernisation efforts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia has approved a sum of USD2 billion for the acquisition of five Airbus A400M Atlas multirole aircraft to boost the country's military airlift capabilities, multiple sources from within Indonesia's government and defence industry confirmed to IHS Jane's on 18 January.
> 
> The airframes will be acquired in the transport and utility configuration, and will be operated across the Indonesian Air Force's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU's) Aviation Squadrons 31 and 32
> http://www.janes.com/article/67064/...sition-of-five-airbus-a400ms-for-usd2-billion


----------



## pr1v4t33r

papacita said:


> Surprise. Indonesia approves acquisition of five Airbus A400Ms for USD2 billion.



Sounds a bit royal for TNI standart, this would become TNI's biggest acquisition deal till today (27 triliun, edan). Looking at the deal, i think another high profile item like Iver is within reach and could highly likely be acquired soon.



anas_nurhafidz said:


> Uji Coba kembali



Masih penasaran


----------



## papacita

pr1v4t33r said:


> Sounds a bit royal for TNI standart, this would become TNI's biggest acquisition deal till today (27 triliun, edan). Looking at the deal, i think another high profile item like Iver is within reach and could highly likely be acquired soon.



The A400M itself is not really surprising but the US$2 billion amount is  Tapi dr menhan sendiri blm ada statement, baru Janes yg ngabarin


----------



## pr1v4t33r

papacita said:


> The A400M itself is not really surprising but the US$2 billion amount is  Tapi dr menhan sendiri blm ada statement, baru Janes yg ngabarin


Janes kurang minum aqua mungkin ya? Klo udah ada rilis begini, pasti semua pada melototin nih proyek. Moga2 salah kutip.


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Janes kurang minum aqua mungkin ya? Klo udah ada rilis begini, pasti semua pada melototin nih proyek. Moga2 salah kutip.



menhan sekarang tipikalnya diem tp tau2 dah beli. Kek kasus AW101 sama Satelit Airbus, terus Pandur tau2 dah deal.

terus NASAM jg.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> menhan sekarang tipikalnya diem tp tau2 dah beli. Kek kasus AW101 sama Satelit Airbus, terus Pandur tau2 dah deal. terus NASAM jg.....



Tapi begitu rame dibatalin... kayak AW101, padahal udah dipasang roundel TNI. Mencurigakan...


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Tapi begitu rame dibatalin... kayak AW101, padahal udah dipasang roundel TNI. Mencurigakan...



padahal ada deal lain jg, KCR 60, LPD, Mi17, oiler, CN212 MPA, M113, Vampire, MLRS China, dll. gak ada yg ributin....


----------



## pr1v4t33r

AW101 emang udah dari awalnya proyek bermasalah. If TNI want to pursue that deal, they have to come clean and be transparent. All eyes watching. Klo produk lokal kan versi budjet, tulang semua nggak ada dagingnya


----------



## mandala

Another video of the Indonesian Army Leopard 2A4 MBT manuevering on muddy grounds. Credit to Divif 2 Kostrad.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BPb_vsUjOj9/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CountStrike

*Delegasi Qatar Akan Kunjungi Indonesia untuk Pelajari Alutsista*
Kamis, 19 Januari 2017 | 20:30 WIB

komentar
copy link

Shares



KBRI Qatar Duta Besar Indonesia untuk Qatar, Marsekal Madya (Pur) Muhammad Basri Sidehabi, bertemu dengan Kepala Pusat Kajian Strategis Angkatan Bersenjata Qatar, Brigjen Hamad Mohammed Al Marri, di Doha, ibu kota Qatar, Kamis (19/1/2017).


*DOHA, KOMPAS.com -* Delegasi Angkatan Bersenjata Qatar berencana mengunjungi Indonesia untuk meningkatkan hubungan pertahanan, khususnya mempelajari sistem persenjataan strategis, termasuk mengunjungi industri peralatan militer.

Demikian salah satu hasil pertemuan Duta Besar Indonesia untuk Qatar, Marsekal Madya (Pur) Muhammad Basri Sidehabi dengan Kepala Pusat Kajian Strategis Angkatan Bersenjata Qatar, Brigader Jenderal (Brigjen) Hamad Mohammed Al Marri, di Doha, Kamis (19/1/2017).

Hamad didampingi Penasihat Khusus dan Konsultan Senior-nya, Osama Kubbar. Sedangkan Dubes Basri didampingi Pelaksana Fungsi Politik KBRI Doha, Boy Dharmawan.

Boy melaporkan kepada _Kompas.com _bahwa dalam pertemuan itu berlangsung hangat. Hamad baru saja menduduki jabatan tersebut pada akhir 2016 untuk mengantikan Mayor Jenderal (Mayjen) Sanad Ali Alnuaimi. 

MHamad dalam pertemuan itu mengatakan, Qatar berupaya meningkatkan hubungan pertahanan dengan negara-negara yang mayoritas penduduknya beragama Islam, khususnya Indonesia.

Dubes Basri menjelaskan perkembangan produk militer yang dihasilkan oleh PT Pindad, PT Dirgantara Indonesia, dan PT PAL, yang telah diekspor ke berbagai negara khususnya negara-negara di kawasan ASEAN, Afrika, dan berbagai negara lainnya.

Brigjen Hamad tertarik mempelajari alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) strategis termasuk mengunjungi pabrik senjata militer.

Hamad juga berjanji akan menghadiri pameran industri pertahanan terbesar Indo-Defence 2017 yang mempromosi produk pertahanan militer darat, laut, dan udara.

Brigjen Hamad mengundang Dubes Basri untuk menghadiri Konferensi Pertahanan dan Keamanan di Qatar pada 5-6 Maret 2017.

Hamad berjanji akan mempertemukan Dubes Basri dengan Menteri Pertahanan Qatar Khalid Bin Mohammed Al Attiyah. 

Dubes Basri menyatakan kebanggaannya terhadap Khalid, mantan pilot tempur Angkatan Udara Qatar seperti dirinya. 

Sebagai mantan Pilot F-16 pertama di Indonesia, Dubes Basri merasa pertemuannya dengan Menhan Qatar berdampak positif terhadap peningkatan hubungan kedua negara khususnya di bidang pertahanan. 

Menurut Boy, dalam beberapa tahun terakhir, selain mengimpor berbagai produk alutsista dari negara-negara Barat, Qatar juga mengimpor berbagai produk militer dari negara berkembang lainnya seperti Pakistan, Turki, dan negara lainnya.

Saat ini Qatar mengimpor berbagai produk pakaian militer untuk Angkatan Bersenjata Qatar dari PT Sritex Indonesia.

Pejabat KBRI di Doha itu menambahkan kawasan Timur Tengah mengimpor peralatan militer besar-besaran sekitar 150 miliar dollar As dalam dekade terakhir.

Qatar juga sedang melakukan diversifikasi pembelian alutsista dari manca negara.

"Hal ini tentunya membuka peluang bagi produk militer Indonesia untuk bersaing dengan produk-produk negara berkembang lainnya," ujar pejabat bergelar Minister Counsellor tersebut.


----------



## caksakerah

papacita said:


> The A400M itself is not really surprising but the US$2 billion amount is  Tapi dr menhan sendiri blm ada statement, baru Janes yg ngabarin



Based on wiki, 2013 price is €152mil each = $161mil. With $2billion, suppose to be more than 10 units!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Karnavian sees off policemen for UN peacekeeping mission in Darfur*
Kamis, 19 Januari 2017 15:32 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - National Police Chief General Tito Karnavian led a ceremony to see off 140 Indonesian policemen of the Garuda Bhayangkara II Formed Police Unit (FPU) serving the United Nations (UN) peacekeeping operations in Darfur, Sudan, Africa. 

"This is a UN peacekeeping mission in Darfur. You are expected to be able to create and maintain peace in Sudan following a prolonged conflict there," the general stated here, Thursday.

He urged the officers to conduct their duties optimally and vowed to punish those failing to complete their tasks.

"You will interact with police officers from other countries. Expand your horizon. Do not think local any longer, but think about the world," he emphasized.

The officers will fly to Sudan on Friday (January 20) from the Halim Perdanakusuma Air Force Base located in East Jakarta.

The 140 police officers comprise 100 tactical members and 40 members of the support staff. 

They will join the FPU IX in Sudan for a year, replacing the FPU VIII team that had completed its assignment.

An FPU comprises approximately 140 police officers, trained and equipped to function as a cohesive unit capable of accomplishing policing tasks that individual police officers failed to accomplish. Well-trained FPUs can operate even in "high-risk" environments.

FPUs have three core duties: maintain public order, protect UN personnel and facilities, and support such police operations that require a concerted response but do not respond to military threats. 

To be eligible for deployment in UN missions, FPUs have to undergo pre-deployment training that meets the requirements envisaged in the UN Temporary Training Standards for FPUs and successfully pass the assessment of operational capability conducted by the Formed Police Assessment Team in line with the Standard Operating Procedure for Assessment of Operational Capability for FPUs for Service in UN Peacekeeping Operations.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/109...licemen-for-un-peacekeeping-mission-in-darfur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## papacita

caksakerah said:


> Based on wiki, 2013 price is €152mil each = $161mil. With $2billion, suppose to be more than 10 units!



That's the unit price only. Malaysia contract for four units was $2.5 billion, maybe included training, maintenance, etc. Still, take this report from Janes with a grain of salt as Panglima said he knows nothing about the deal as yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

papacita said:


> Surprise
> 
> Indonesia approves acquisition of five Airbus A400Ms for USD2 billion
> 
> Key Points
> - The Indonesian government has approved the acquisition of five new Airbus A400M multirole aircraft
> - The acquisition is a significant step in the Indonesian Air Force's modernisation efforts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia has approved a sum of USD2 billion for the acquisition of five Airbus A400M Atlas multirole aircraft to boost the country's military airlift capabilities, multiple sources from within Indonesia's government and defence industry confirmed to IHS Jane's on 18 January.
> 
> The airframes will be acquired in the transport and utility configuration, and will be operated across the Indonesian Air Force's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU's) Aviation Squadrons 31 and 32
> http://www.janes.com/article/67064/...sition-of-five-airbus-a400ms-for-usd2-billion




Very good news indeed, but why TNI -AU do not acquisite turbofan airlifter?


----------



## afiq0110

Kalazan said:


> Very good news indeed, but why TNI -AU do not acquisite turbofan airlifter?


Propeler is cost friendly but lesser speed... Turbofan is fast but cost more in operational


----------



## Marhaenisme

madokafc said:


> padahal ada deal lain jg, KCR 60, LPD, Mi17, oiler, CN212 MPA, M113, Vampire, MLRS China, dll. gak ada yg ributin....





pr1v4t33r said:


> Tapi begitu rame dibatalin... kayak AW101, padahal udah dipasang roundel TNI. Mencurigakan...



AW101 keep going on, believe it or not time will answer that. The case just political issue many reason for TNI and MoD to keep delivered its even President can use argue 'this chopper not for presidential but for SAR combat and TNI AU very need its'.... hmmm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

>>> Siap2 yang nunggak pajak & tax amnesty bakal disita kekayaannya buat beli alutsista. 


Jakarta - TNI akan membantu mengawal Kementerian Keuangan (Kemenkeu) dalam pengamanan penerimaan pajak. Jika target tercapai, TNI dijanjikan akan mendapat peningkatan anggaran belanja sebesar dua kali lipat tahun depan.

Bantuan TNI kepada Kemenkeu terkait pengamanan penerimaan negara tertuang dalam nota kesepahaman yang baru saja diteken. Panglima TNI Jenderal Gatot Nurmantyo yakin pihaknya dapat memenuhi harapan Kemenkeu.

_"Kemarin dilakukan MoU untuk meningkatkan perolehan pajak. Mudah-mudahan bersama, TNI dan Kemenkeu bisa memperoleh sesuai target agar tercipta sentra-sentra ekonomi baru,"_ ungkap Gatot.

Hal tersebut disampaikannya usai menutu Rapim TNI di Mabes TNI, Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Kamis (19/1/2017) malam. TNI pun menurut Gatot siap menyukseskan program tax amnesty atau pengampunan pajak yang sedang digaungkan pemerintah.

_"Kami yakin itu bisa karena tax amnesty, bagi yang tidak ikut tax amnesty atau masih kurang, 80 persen kekayaannya bisa diambil,"_ ujarnya.

Penerimaan negara yang bisa mencapai target juga akan berdampak bagi TNI. Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani berjanji angkat meningkatkan anggaran belanja TNI tahun 2018 jika target tercapai. Sayangnya Panglima TNI tidak merinci target yang dimaksudnya itu.

_"Menteri Keuangan berjanji kalau (mencapai) target, maka anggaran belanja untuk TNI bisa dinaikkan 100 persen. Jadi kalau sekarang (2017) Rp 108 T, tahun 2018 menjadi Rp 216 triliun,"_ sebut Gatot.

"Itu akan jadi kenangan indah karena (tahun depan) saya pensiun. Itu kalau saya panjang umur, semoga," tambah jenderal bintang empat itu berharap.

Dilibatkannya TNI dalam proses pengamanan penerimaan negara bukan tanpa alasan. Pihak Kemenkeu mensinyalir adanya oknum-oknum TNI menjadi centeng alias melakukan backing untuk pihak-pihak yang ingin berbuat curang dalam pembayaran pajak kepada negara.

"Karena menteri keuangan mensinyalir ada tentara-tentara yang jadi backing, maka kita mengamankan. Ini penting karena penghasilan negara kan, maka kita amankan," terang Gatot.

Panglima TNI berjanji akan memproses anggotanya yang ketahuan melakukan penyimpangan demikian. Proses hukum militer akan diterapkan terkait hal tersebut.

_https://news.detik.com/berita/d-340...tercapai?_ga=1.61079404.1171286670.1444978712_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> >>> Siap2 yang nunggak pajak & tax amnesty bakal disita kekayaannya buat beli alutsista
> 
> Jakarta - TNI akan membantu mengawal Kementerian Keuangan (Kemenkeu) dalam pengamanan penerimaan pajak. Jika target tercapai, TNI dijanjikan akan mendapat peningkatan anggaran belanja sebesar dua kali lipat tahun depan.
> 
> Bantuan TNI kepada Kemenkeu terkait pengamanan penerimaan negara tertuang dalam nota kesepahaman yang baru saja diteken. Panglima TNI Jenderal Gatot Nurmantyo yakin pihaknya dapat memenuhi harapan Kemenkeu.
> 
> _"Kemarin dilakukan MoU untuk meningkatkan perolehan pajak. Mudah-mudahan bersama, TNI dan Kemenkeu bisa memperoleh sesuai target agar tercipta sentra-sentra ekonomi baru,"_ ungkap Gatot.
> 
> Hal tersebut disampaikannya usai menutu Rapim TNI di Mabes TNI, Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Kamis (19/1/2017) malam. TNI pun menurut Gatot siap menyukseskan program tax amnesty atau pengampunan pajak yang sedang digaungkan pemerintah.
> 
> _"Kami yakin itu bisa karena tax amnesty, bagi yang tidak ikut tax amnesty atau masih kurang, 80 persen kekayaannya bisa diambil,"_ ujarnya.
> 
> Penerimaan negara yang bisa mencapai target juga akan berdampak bagi TNI. Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani berjanji angkat meningkatkan anggaran belanja TNI tahun 2018 jika target tercapai. Sayangnya Panglima TNI tidak merinci target yang dimaksudnya itu.
> 
> _"Menteri Keuangan berjanji kalau (mencapai) target, maka anggaran belanja untuk TNI bisa dinaikkan 100 persen. Jadi kalau sekarang (2017) Rp 108 T, tahun 2018 menjadi Rp 216 triliun,"_ sebut Gatot.
> 
> "Itu akan jadi kenangan indah karena (tahun depan) saya pensiun. Itu kalau saya panjang umur, semoga," tambah jenderal bintang empat itu berharap.
> 
> Dilibatkannya TNI dalam proses pengamanan penerimaan negara bukan tanpa alasan. Pihak Kemenkeu mensinyalir adanya oknum-oknum TNI menjadi centeng alias melakukan backing untuk pihak-pihak yang ingin berbuat curang dalam pembayaran pajak kepada negara.
> 
> "Karena menteri keuangan mensinyalir ada tentara-tentara yang jadi backing, maka kita mengamankan. Ini penting karena penghasilan negara kan, maka kita amankan," terang Gatot.
> 
> Panglima TNI berjanji akan memproses anggotanya yang ketahuan melakukan penyimpangan demikian. Proses hukum militer akan diterapkan terkait hal tersebut.
> 
> _https://news.detik.com/berita/d-340...tercapai?_ga=1.61079404.1171286670.1444978712_


Duitduitduit!!!

Seriously, though.. I hope this kind of cooperation will be done more often...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> >>> Siap2 yang nunggak pajak & tax amnesty bakal disita kekayaannya buat beli alutsista.
> 
> 
> Jakarta - TNI akan membantu mengawal Kementerian Keuangan (Kemenkeu) dalam pengamanan penerimaan pajak. Jika target tercapai, TNI dijanjikan akan mendapat peningkatan anggaran belanja sebesar dua kali lipat tahun depan.
> 
> Bantuan TNI kepada Kemenkeu terkait pengamanan penerimaan negara tertuang dalam nota kesepahaman yang baru saja diteken. Panglima TNI Jenderal Gatot Nurmantyo yakin pihaknya dapat memenuhi harapan Kemenkeu.
> 
> _"Kemarin dilakukan MoU untuk meningkatkan perolehan pajak. Mudah-mudahan bersama, TNI dan Kemenkeu bisa memperoleh sesuai target agar tercipta sentra-sentra ekonomi baru,"_ ungkap Gatot.
> 
> Hal tersebut disampaikannya usai menutu Rapim TNI di Mabes TNI, Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Kamis (19/1/2017) malam. TNI pun menurut Gatot siap menyukseskan program tax amnesty atau pengampunan pajak yang sedang digaungkan pemerintah.
> 
> _"Kami yakin itu bisa karena tax amnesty, bagi yang tidak ikut tax amnesty atau masih kurang, 80 persen kekayaannya bisa diambil,"_ ujarnya.
> 
> Penerimaan negara yang bisa mencapai target juga akan berdampak bagi TNI. Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani berjanji angkat meningkatkan anggaran belanja TNI tahun 2018 jika target tercapai. Sayangnya Panglima TNI tidak merinci target yang dimaksudnya itu.
> 
> _"Menteri Keuangan berjanji kalau (mencapai) target, maka anggaran belanja untuk TNI bisa dinaikkan 100 persen. Jadi kalau sekarang (2017) Rp 108 T, tahun 2018 menjadi Rp 216 triliun,"_ sebut Gatot.
> 
> "Itu akan jadi kenangan indah karena (tahun depan) saya pensiun. Itu kalau saya panjang umur, semoga," tambah jenderal bintang empat itu berharap.
> 
> Dilibatkannya TNI dalam proses pengamanan penerimaan negara bukan tanpa alasan. Pihak Kemenkeu mensinyalir adanya oknum-oknum TNI menjadi centeng alias melakukan backing untuk pihak-pihak yang ingin berbuat curang dalam pembayaran pajak kepada negara.
> 
> "Karena menteri keuangan mensinyalir ada tentara-tentara yang jadi backing, maka kita mengamankan. Ini penting karena penghasilan negara kan, maka kita amankan," terang Gatot.
> 
> Panglima TNI berjanji akan memproses anggotanya yang ketahuan melakukan penyimpangan demikian. Proses hukum militer akan diterapkan terkait hal tersebut.
> 
> _https://news.detik.com/berita/d-340...tercapai?_ga=1.61079404.1171286670.1444978712_


gitu kek dari dulu

*Panglima TNI: Saya Belum Dapat Laporan Pembelian A400M*





Pesawat A400M Atlas. (Gambar: Andrew Linnett, Crown copyright)

Terkait kabar pembelian pesawat A400M Atlas, Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo mengatakan bahwa dirinya belum menerima laporan pembelian lima unit pesawat transport berat buatan Airbus Defence tersebut.

“Saya belum dapat laporan. Jadi untuk A400M, saya waktu itu sudah sampaikan dan presiden tidak setuju,” ujar Jenderal Gatot seusai Rapat Pimpinan TNI 2017 di Markas Besar TNI, Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Kamis (19/1).

Panglima TNI menjelaskan bahwa alasan ketidaksetujuan itu salah satunya karena belum ada kepastian penyebab jatuhnya pesawat A400M Atlas di Sevilla pada Mei 2015. Kecelakaan itu menyebabkan personel uji terbang yang mengawaki tewas.

Sebelumnya, IHS Janes memberitakan bahwa Indonesia telah sepakat membeli lima unit A400M Atlas dengan nilai kontrak pembelian 2 miliar dolar Amerika Serikat. Menurut situs itu, TNI Angkatan Udara akan menjadi operatornya.

Sumber: *Antara*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

I am waiting for good news about F-16 Viper and iver deal.. ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

striver44 said:


> gitu kek dari dulu
> 
> *Panglima TNI: Saya Belum Dapat Laporan Pembelian A400M*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesawat A400M Atlas. (Gambar: Andrew Linnett, Crown copyright)
> 
> Terkait kabar pembelian pesawat A400M Atlas, Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo mengatakan bahwa dirinya belum menerima laporan pembelian lima unit pesawat transport berat buatan Airbus Defence tersebut.
> 
> “Saya belum dapat laporan. Jadi untuk A400M, saya waktu itu sudah sampaikan dan presiden tidak setuju,” ujar Jenderal Gatot seusai Rapat Pimpinan TNI 2017 di Markas Besar TNI, Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Kamis (19/1).
> 
> Panglima TNI menjelaskan bahwa alasan ketidaksetujuan itu salah satunya karena belum ada kepastian penyebab jatuhnya pesawat A400M Atlas di Sevilla pada Mei 2015. Kecelakaan itu menyebabkan personel uji terbang yang mengawaki tewas.
> 
> Sebelumnya, IHS Janes memberitakan bahwa Indonesia telah sepakat membeli lima unit A400M Atlas dengan nilai kontrak pembelian 2 miliar dolar Amerika Serikat. Menurut situs itu, TNI Angkatan Udara akan menjadi operatornya.
> 
> Sumber: *Antara*


Still in "budget approved" phase than actually inking deal. And adding new type of asset will usually more expensive in first batch because we need to build new supply chain for it.


----------



## afiq0110

striver44 said:


> emang umnoputra manusia? sorry I didn't notice


Hahaha... That must hurts... Ouch...


----------



## Nike

*PT Pindad Beri Waktu Tata Motors 8 Bulan untuk Bangun Prototipe*





*Kestrel 8×8 [CGTrader]*

*PT* Pindad dan Tata Motors dipastikan akan segera memiliki kendaraan tempur dan komersial bersama-sama. Pindad pun memberikan waktu hingga 8 bulan untuk Tata Motors bisa melahirkan satu prototipe kendaraan.

“_Jadi Tata Motors dalam kurun waktu 7 atau 8 bulan ke depan, prototipe sudah harus ada. Karena kendaraan ini harus lulus berbabagai pengujian, seperti uji litbang,_” kata Direktur Utama PT Pindad (Persero), Abraham Mose.

“_Waktu penguji itu relatif, dalam arti kesiapan tim uji bisa 3 bulan atau bisa lebih cepat. Berbagai pengujian dilakukan seperti uji vibrasi, uji ketahanan, uji tanjakan, uji tembak, dan lain-lain,_” tambahnya.

Abraham juga mengatakan langkah Tata Motors bersama dengan Pindad, merupakan salah satu cara berinvestasi ala pabrikan India itu di Indonesia.

“_Tapi untuk kendaraan komersialnya, ini bisa lebih cepat (dibandingkan dengan pengujian mobil tempur-Red). Karena kalau hanya mobil seperti jip, itukan hanya uji laik-kannya saja (tidak terlalu banyak pengujian dibandingkan dengan mobil tempur-Red). Dan ini bisa lebih cepat masuk ke pasar,_” katanya.

“_Ini langkah pertama mereka (Tata Motors-Red) untuk menuju investasi. Tetapi langkahnya pertamanya dengan Pindad. Tapi kan investasi ini kan harus didukung volume juga,_” ujar Abraham.

* ✈ detik 

Pt pindad giving 8 months time for Tata motor industry to preparing their first prototype before being offered to Pindad as to promoted into evaluation by the Army. 
*
@Nilgiri this joint project is moving in fast pace than what i am expected actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

madokafc said:


> @Nilgiri this joint project is moving in fast pace than what i am expected actually.



Yah true. Because its private industry from one side, there are fewer export controls and legislations paperwork to work through. Leg work, design and testing already done by Tata earlier, so all that has to be done is work out the local production in Indonesia with Pindad etc.

BTW is comms, electronics and such being retrofitted/customised by Pindad?


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> Yah true. Because its private industry from one side, there are fewer export controls and legislations paperwork to work through. Leg work, design and testing already done by Tata earlier, so all that has to be done is work out the local production in Indonesia with Pindad etc.
> 
> BTW is comms, electronics and such being retrofitted/customised by Pindad?



not know, maybe they will only thouch comm and nav. system so they can be intregated with our Battle Management System. The armament, i am expected no more than 20 mm automatic cannon or Ma Deuce as the same with our Anoa fleet, although some gossip call for the Army top brass want to have 8x8 mobility strike vehicle with 105 mm rifled gun to give more support for our Infantry.

*Denmark Tawarkan Kerjasama Industri Pertahanan*





*Radar Terma Scanter dan Weibel buatan Denmark telah dipakai TNI AU dan TNI AL [Terma]*

*M*enteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Raymizard Ryacudu menerima kunjungan kehormatan Duta Besar Denmark untuk Indonesia Casper Klynge, Rabu (13/1) di kantor Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta. Kunjungan ini dalam rangka meningkatkan hubungan kerjasama kedua negara khususnya kerjasama di bidang pertahanan.

Dalam kesempatan tersebut, Dubes Denmark yang juga didampingi perwakilan delegasi dari Industri Pertahanan di Denmark yaitu industri kapal dan radar menyampaikan kepada Menhan bahwa Denmark siap melakukan kerjasama industri pertahanan yang menguntungkan bagi kedua negara melalui kerjasama transfer teknologi.

Dubes Denmark mengatakan bahwa tahun lalu adalah tahun yang sangat penting bagi hubungan Indonesia dan Denmark, dimana Ratu Denmark berkunjung ke Indonesia dan bertemu dengan Presiden Indonesia. Pada saat kunjungan tersebut, kedua negara telah banyak menandatangani beberapa perjanjian kerjasama diantaranya kerjasama di bidang pertahanan. “_Tema kunjungan kenegaraan tahun kemarin adalah dalam rangka untuk membangun kemitraan strategis dan inovatif_”, jelasnya.

Disampaikannya, saat ini peningkatan hubungan kerjasama dengan Indonesia menjadi agenda yang paling penting bagi pemerintah Denmark. Khusus di bidang pertahanan, tidak hanya dalam kerjasama di bidang industri pertahanan tetapi juga di bidang misi perdamaian dunia dan kerjasama untuk meningkatkan kapasitas Indonesia dalam menghadapi keamanan global.

Untuk kerjasama industri pertahanan, Denmark siap melakukan kerjasama yang lebih strategis dan produktif yang menguntungkan bagi kedua negara melalui kerjasama transfer teknologi. “_Jadi ini tidak masalah jual beli, tetapi juga bagaimana kita saling bertukar pikiran kemudian bagaimana memberikan transfer teknologi dan kerjasama yang lebih strategis dan produktif antara kedua negara_”, jelasnya.

Sementara itu menanggapi apa yang disampaikan Dubes Denmark tersebut, Menhan menyambut baik keinginan pemerintah Denmark untuk meningkatkan kerjasama pertahanan dengan Indonesia khususnya di bidang industri pertahanan. Menhan berharap keinginan tersebut lebih lanjut dapat dikomunikasikan dengan industri pertahanan dalam negeri Indonesia terkait apa yang dapat dikerjasamakan antara kedua negara.

* ⚓️ Kemhan 

seems our defense minister and Navy want to acquire Itver Huitfeld class frigate....*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Key points based from Janes full article:

- The acquisition, which received an official greenlight from the Indonesian House of Representatives' commission on defence, intelligence, and foreign affairs (Komisi I) in mid-January 2017, was approved with the condition that the final three airframes undergo final fit-out at state-owned PT Dirgantara's facilities in Bandung.

- Provisions will be made in the contract to allow Indonesian engineers to study and observe the assembly of various major aircraft components, including wings and fuselage shells, for the first two airframes in Seville, Spain.


*Indonesia approves acquisition of five Airbus A400Ms for USD2 billion*

*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
19 January 2017





Indonesia has approved the acquisition of five A400M aircraft for the country's air force. Source: Airbus

*Key Points*

The Indonesian government has approved the acquisition of five new Airbus A400M multirole aircraft
The acquisition is a significant step in the Indonesian Air Force's modernisation efforts
Indonesia has approved a sum of USD2 billion for the acquisition of five Airbus A400M Atlas multirole aircraft to boost the country's military airlift capabilities, multiple sources from within Indonesia's government and defence industry confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ on 18 January.

The airframes will be acquired in the transport and utility configuration, and will be operated across the Indonesian Air Force's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU's) Aviation Squadrons 31 and 32.

*The acquisition, which received an official greenlight from the Indonesian House of Representatives' commission on defence, intelligence, and foreign affairs (Komisi I) in mid-January 2017, was approved with the condition that the final three airframes undergo final fit-out at state-owned PT Dirgantara's facilities in Bandung.

IHS Jane's also understands that provisions will be made in the contract to allow Indonesian engineers to study and observe the assembly of various major aircraft components, including wings and fuselage shells, for the first two airframes in Seville, Spain.*

Indonesian defence minister Ryamizard Ryacudu first indicated in mid-2016 that the government is considering the acquisition of A400M aircraft to bolster the TNI-AU's military airlift and transport capabilities, although no details on numbers were given then.

According to specifications provided by Airbus, the A400M can carry a maximum payload of 37 tonnes with a volume of 340 m3 in the logistics configuration. The aircraft can also accommodate up to 116 fully equipped soldiers or paratroopers, seated in four longitudinal rows, in the military transport configuration.

At its maximum payload, the A400M has an operating range of 1,780 n miles (3,300 km), while with a payload of up to 25 tonnes, the aircraft can take off and land on austere airstrips as short as 750 m.

http://www.janes.com/article/67064/...sition-of-five-airbus-a400ms-for-usd2-billion

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*New Air Force Chief of Staff prioritizes transparency*
Rabu, 18 Januari 2017 17:36 WIB - 0 Views





Some of Indonesian Air Force's fleet in flight pass above Welcoming Statue in Jakarta last 2015. (ANTARA FOTO/Wahyu Putro A)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The new Indonesian Air Force Chief of Staff, Air Marshal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto, said he will prioritize transparency when purchasing weapons and military equipment to ensure their safe operation.

"The initial step is to have a transparent purchasing program for weapons and other military equipment. I believe that this can ensure safety and help to avoid accidents," Tjahjanto said on Wednesday.

He added that he will directly monitor the Indonesian Air Force's purchasing process, and that good management of both military equipment and vehicle operation can minimize the probability of accidents.

Tjahjanto also stated that the country's air fleet will be upgraded by 2024 in accordance to the national strategic plan.

The obsolete F-5E/F _Tiger II_ jet fighter fleet is included in Tjahjanto's plan and will be replaced with new model of state-of-the-art fighter aircraft.

"According to the strategic plan, we are looking to replace the F5 Tiger after the jets have been grounded for at least a year. The Air Force is still looking for a potential replacement," he said.

There are several candidates as the replacement of F-5E/F _Tiger II_, namely JAS39 _Gripen_ (Sweden), Sukhoi Su-35 (Russia), F-16 Block 60 _Viper _(US), and Eurofighter _Typhoon _(Airbus-Europe). 

It was Saab AB as the manufacturer of JAS39 _Gripen_ who openly and transparently detailed transfer of technology and acquisition scheme from the very beginning. 

He also stated the Air Force will increase its numbers of air defense radars to 32 from the 20 radars currently in service. "We are hoping to be able to cover more area in order to avoid violations of Indonesian air space," he added.

By implementing good management and improving the Air Force fleet, Tjahjanto believes that a target of zero accidents could be achieved.

President Joko Widodo appointed Tjahjanto as the new Air Force Chief of Staff after he previously served as Inspector General of the Defense Ministry. He graduated from the Air Force Academy in 1986. 
Editor: Ade Marboen

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/109005/new-air-force-chief-of-staff-prioritizes-transparency

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Pt pindad giving 8 months time for Tata motor industry to preparing their first prototype before being offered to Pindad as to promoted into evaluation by the Army.



They would probably offer the modified/improved version of Kestrel 8x8. I won't expect a new model. 8 month will be more than enough to tinkering around that design for prototye evaluation.

Pindad & TATA need to act fast, since MOD already put an order for Steyr Pandur II 8×8.

Competition!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## striver44

*Menlu India Puji Kendaraan Militer Buatan Indonesia*
Red: Yudha Manggala P Putra

Antara/Akbar Nugroho Gumay




Presiden Joko Widodo (tengah) didampingi Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo (kiri) dan Kapolri Jenderal Pol Tito Karnavian (kanan) menyeberangi danau menggunakan kendaraan Panser Anoa 2 6x6 Amphibious sebelum memimpin rapat pimpinan TNI di Mabes TNI

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- Menteri Negara Urusan Luar Negeri India Jenderal (Purn) Vijay Kumar Singh memuji kendaraan militer buatan Indonesia yakni Panser Anoa Amfibi. Menurutnya hal itu sebagai pencapaian yang besar.

"Saya melihat di koran kemarin ada foto Presiden Joko Widodo menguji coba kendaraan militer amfibi buatan Indonesia, saya pikir ini adalah pencapaian yang besar," kata Singh di Kantor Wakil Presiden RI, Jakarta, Kamis (19/1).

Pada 16 Januari 2017, Presiden Jokowi didampingi Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo melakukan uji coba Panser Anoa Amfibi buatan PT Pindad di sela-sela Rapat Pimpinan TNI 2017 di lingkungan Mabes TNI Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur.

Menurut Menlu Singh, kerja sama terkait pengembangan alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista) militer menjadi salah satu bahasan dalam Komite Bersama Kerja Sama Pertahanan (JDCC) India-Indonesia.

Singh menambahkan delegasi JDCC semestinya telah membahas potensi kerja sama penelitian dan pengembangan alutsisita militer karena forum tersebut merupakan kesepatan kedua pemimpin negara yang diteken saat Presiden Jokowi berkunjung ke India, 12-13 Desember 2016.

"Delegasi telah membahas tentang potensi kerja sama itu, dan kalau belum maka mereka akan kembali dan mendiskusikannya," kata dia.

Penyelenggaraan JDCC merupakan salah satu dari tiga kesepakatan kerja sama pertahanan yang dicapai Presiden Jokowi dan Perdana Menteri Narendra Modi dalam kunjungan kenegaraan tersebut, selain peningkatan pendidikan dan pelatihan militer, dan kolaborasi antarindustri pertahanan.

Kolaborasi itu akan berujung pada produksi alutsista bersama dengan transfer teknologi, bantuan teknis, dan pembangunan kapasitas. "Saya pikir kita berdua dapat mengkombinasikan dan melakukan banyak hal di bidang pertahanan," kata Singh.

Menlu Singh hadir di Kantor Wapres RI untuk melakukan kunjungan kehormatan kepada Wakil Presiden Jusuf Kalla di sela-sela kegiatannya dalam Konferensi Internasional Ke-2 tentang Hubungan Kebudayaan dan Peradaban ASEAN-India.

Sumber : Antara

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

Indonesia will have 3 fleet :

*Armabar will be Armada RI 1
Armatim will be Armada RI 2
new Armada will be Armada RI 3*

------

*K*epala Staf Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi berharap rencana memperluas kekuatan di wilayah militer Armada Timur dapat terealisasi tahun ini. Perluasan kekuatan diharapkan dapat meningkatkan efisiensi operasi dan logistik TNI AL dalam misi menjaga kedaulatan NKRI.

"_Penggelaran pangkalan itu kan efisiensi operasi. Kalau ada satuan kita dekat dengan daerah operasi, maka efisiensi operasi, efisiensi logistik bisa kita capai,_" kata Ade usai membuka rapat pimpinan TNI Angkatan Laut di Markas Besar Angkatan Laut, Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Jumat (20/1/2017).

Perluasan kekuatan militer TNI AL akan dilakukan secara bertahap. Contohnya Pangkalan Utama AL yang berkembang dari 3 lokasi hingga kini menjadi 14 lokasi.

"_Lantamal di Tarakan dulu belum ada, baru lanal. Operasi di Laut Sulawesi itu dari Surabaya, dulu,_" ujar Ade menggambarkan jarak antara lokasi operasi dengan pusat logistik.

Prajurit yang bertugas tidak boleh kehabisan logistik, mulai bahan makanan hingga bahan bakar kapal, setelah adanya lantamal baru di wilayah timur.

"_Artinya bunker-bunker untuk bahan makan itu juga tersedia di daerah operasi, sehingga tidak perlu balik lagi,_" tegas dia.

Ade juga menjabarkan urgensi peningkatan efisiensi logistik dan operasi di Armada Timur dilatarbelakangi cakupan wilayah militernya yang terlalu luas, mulai perairan Tegal, Jawa Tengah, hingga perairan Papua, yang berbatasan dengan negara tetangga.

"_Memang kebutuhan tim saya itu tiga armada. Sehingga tak hanya dua armada (Timur dan Barat) seperti sekarang ini. Kita butuh armada (lagi) di kawasan Timur khususnya, supaya beban Pangarmatim (Panglima Armada RI Kawasan Timur) tidak terlalu berat,_" jelas Ade.

"_Karena wilayah Armatim ini dari mulai perairan Tegal sampai ke perbatasan Papua,_" sambung dia.

Ade berharap lokasi-lokasi markas komando di bawah Armada Timur yang baru dapat menjadi solusi atas masalah logistik yang selama ini TNI AL alami.

"_Bagaimanapun, kapal perang operasinya akan sangat bergantung pada logistik,_" imbuhnya.

Armabar nantinya akan berganti nama jadi Armada RI 1, Armatim berganti menjadi Armada RI 2 dan armada yang baru akan dinamai Armada RI 3. (*fdn/fdn*)

* ★ detik*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

Satria Manggala said:


> Indonesia will have 3 fleet :
> 
> *Armabar will be Armada RI 1
> Armatim will be Armada RI 2
> new Armada will be Armada RI 3*
> 
> ------
> 
> *K*epala Staf Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi berharap rencana memperluas kekuatan di wilayah militer Armada Timur dapat terealisasi tahun ini. Perluasan kekuatan diharapkan dapat meningkatkan efisiensi operasi dan logistik TNI AL dalam misi menjaga kedaulatan NKRI.
> 
> "_Penggelaran pangkalan itu kan efisiensi operasi. Kalau ada satuan kita dekat dengan daerah operasi, maka efisiensi operasi, efisiensi logistik bisa kita capai,_" kata Ade usai membuka rapat pimpinan TNI Angkatan Laut di Markas Besar Angkatan Laut, Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Jumat (20/1/2017).
> 
> Perluasan kekuatan militer TNI AL akan dilakukan secara bertahap. Contohnya Pangkalan Utama AL yang berkembang dari 3 lokasi hingga kini menjadi 14 lokasi.
> 
> "_Lantamal di Tarakan dulu belum ada, baru lanal. Operasi di Laut Sulawesi itu dari Surabaya, dulu,_" ujar Ade menggambarkan jarak antara lokasi operasi dengan pusat logistik.
> 
> Prajurit yang bertugas tidak boleh kehabisan logistik, mulai bahan makanan hingga bahan bakar kapal, setelah adanya lantamal baru di wilayah timur.
> 
> "_Artinya bunker-bunker untuk bahan makan itu juga tersedia di daerah operasi, sehingga tidak perlu balik lagi,_" tegas dia.
> 
> Ade juga menjabarkan urgensi peningkatan efisiensi logistik dan operasi di Armada Timur dilatarbelakangi cakupan wilayah militernya yang terlalu luas, mulai perairan Tegal, Jawa Tengah, hingga perairan Papua, yang berbatasan dengan negara tetangga.
> 
> "_Memang kebutuhan tim saya itu tiga armada. Sehingga tak hanya dua armada (Timur dan Barat) seperti sekarang ini. Kita butuh armada (lagi) di kawasan Timur khususnya, supaya beban Pangarmatim (Panglima Armada RI Kawasan Timur) tidak terlalu berat,_" jelas Ade.
> 
> "_Karena wilayah Armatim ini dari mulai perairan Tegal sampai ke perbatasan Papua,_" sambung dia.
> 
> Ade berharap lokasi-lokasi markas komando di bawah Armada Timur yang baru dapat menjadi solusi atas masalah logistik yang selama ini TNI AL alami.
> 
> "_Bagaimanapun, kapal perang operasinya akan sangat bergantung pada logistik,_" imbuhnya.
> 
> Armabar nantinya akan berganti nama jadi Armada RI 1, Armatim berganti menjadi Armada RI 2 dan armada yang baru akan dinamai Armada RI 3. (*fdn/fdn*)
> 
> * ★ detik*


not just the number of fleet, but the number of ships, especially combat ships must be added

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

pr1v4t33r said:


> They would probably offer the modified/improved version of Kestrel 8x8. I won't expect a new model. 8 month will be more than enough to tinkering around that design for prototye evaluation.
> 
> Pindad & TATA need to act fast, since MOD already put an order for Steyr Pandur II 8×8.
> 
> Competition!



Hope you are well brother. I still remember those exchanges you had with certain PRC trolls haha.


----------



## afiq0110

striver44 said:


> not just the number of fleet, but the number of ships, especially combat ships must be added


Ameenn...


----------



## mandala

Pindad Komodo production line. Credit to Rizka Fathony Rosyadi.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BPfWgiehdEA/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## striver44

credit to kostrad




credit to kostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

mandala said:


> Pindad Komodo production line. Credit to Rizka Fathony Rosyadi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BPfWgiehdEA/


Handsome beast...

Needs LED headlight though. And V-Shaped hull?


----------



## mandala

M113 APC of the Indonesian Army 411 Mechanized Infantry Battalion. Credit to Bagus A.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BPe-C8ojzSa/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kalazan

afiq0110 said:


> Propeler is cost friendly but lesser speed... Turbofan is fast but cost more in operational



IMHO We already have propeller airlifter...for the very large country like us we need the faster airlifter. 
4 hour flight to papua is very good reaction time.



Satria Manggala said:


> Indonesia will have 3 fleet :
> 
> *Armabar will be Armada RI 1
> Armatim will be Armada RI 2
> new Armada will be Armada RI 3*
> 
> ------
> 
> *K*epala Staf Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi berharap rencana memperluas kekuatan di wilayah militer Armada Timur dapat terealisasi tahun ini. Perluasan kekuatan diharapkan dapat meningkatkan efisiensi operasi dan logistik TNI AL dalam misi menjaga kedaulatan NKRI.
> 
> "_Penggelaran pangkalan itu kan efisiensi operasi. Kalau ada satuan kita dekat dengan daerah operasi, maka efisiensi operasi, efisiensi logistik bisa kita capai,_" kata Ade usai membuka rapat pimpinan TNI Angkatan Laut di Markas Besar Angkatan Laut, Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Jumat (20/1/2017).
> 
> Perluasan kekuatan militer TNI AL akan dilakukan secara bertahap. Contohnya Pangkalan Utama AL yang berkembang dari 3 lokasi hingga kini menjadi 14 lokasi.
> 
> "_Lantamal di Tarakan dulu belum ada, baru lanal. Operasi di Laut Sulawesi itu dari Surabaya, dulu,_" ujar Ade menggambarkan jarak antara lokasi operasi dengan pusat logistik.
> 
> Prajurit yang bertugas tidak boleh kehabisan logistik, mulai bahan makanan hingga bahan bakar kapal, setelah adanya lantamal baru di wilayah timur.
> 
> "_Artinya bunker-bunker untuk bahan makan itu juga tersedia di daerah operasi, sehingga tidak perlu balik lagi,_" tegas dia.
> 
> Ade juga menjabarkan urgensi peningkatan efisiensi logistik dan operasi di Armada Timur dilatarbelakangi cakupan wilayah militernya yang terlalu luas, mulai perairan Tegal, Jawa Tengah, hingga perairan Papua, yang berbatasan dengan negara tetangga.
> 
> "_Memang kebutuhan tim saya itu tiga armada. Sehingga tak hanya dua armada (Timur dan Barat) seperti sekarang ini. Kita butuh armada (lagi) di kawasan Timur khususnya, supaya beban Pangarmatim (Panglima Armada RI Kawasan Timur) tidak terlalu berat,_" jelas Ade.
> 
> "_Karena wilayah Armatim ini dari mulai perairan Tegal sampai ke perbatasan Papua,_" sambung dia.
> 
> Ade berharap lokasi-lokasi markas komando di bawah Armada Timur yang baru dapat menjadi solusi atas masalah logistik yang selama ini TNI AL alami.
> 
> "_Bagaimanapun, kapal perang operasinya akan sangat bergantung pada logistik,_" imbuhnya.
> 
> Armabar nantinya akan berganti nama jadi Armada RI 1, Armatim berganti menjadi Armada RI 2 dan armada yang baru akan dinamai Armada RI 3. (*fdn/fdn*)
> 
> * ★ detik*



Very last i reading newspaper the RI fleet command formation will be:
Western fleet : Jakarta
Central fleet : Makassar
Eatern fleet : Sorong
RI Fleet Command : Surabaya

cmiiw



mandala said:


> Pindad Komodo production line. Credit to Rizka Fathony Rosyadi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BPfWgiehdEA/



Mass production VShorad komodo with mistral on the top?? 
Great!! when the number is enough then it should focus to merad and lorad.


----------



## Nike

*Panglima Armada Harusnya di Kapal*



*⚓️ Bukan di Darat*

*KRI REM 331 [Damen]*

*K*epala Staf TNI Angkatan Laut Laksamana Ade Supandi mengatakan, setiap panglima armada seharusnya bertugas di atas kapal, bukan di daratan.

“_Panglima armada itu seharusnya di kapal, misalnya panglima armada ketujuh, panglima armada pasifik. Itu di kapal semua_,” ujar Ade usai membuka Rapat Pimpinan TNI AL di Mabes TNI AL, Cilangkap, Jumat (20/1/2017).

“_Dia boleh di kantor, di darat, kalau sedang istirahat saja ya. Jadi jangan dibolak-balik, panglima armada posnya adalah di kapal,_” lanjut dia.

Pernyataan itu merupakan jawaban dari pertanyaan wartawan soal rencana pembentukan armada TNI AL ketiga RI, armada laut timur. Armada timur ini dibentuk belakangan setelah armada barat dan armada tengah.

Rencananya, TNI AL membangun markas armada timur di Sorong, Papua.

Ade melanjutkan, Indonesia belum memiliki kapal yang berfungsi sebagai markas tempat kendali operasi dilakukan.

Ade meminta hal itu tidak menjadi alasan para panglima armada tidak menjalankan tugas pokoknya.

“_Dalam bahasa perang, dia tetap harus berani di atas kapal, jangan di darat. Keliru,_” ujar dia.

Sesuai kajian TNI AL sejak 2004, Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat nantinya memiliki kewenangan wilayah di seluruh perairan di Pulau Sumatera (ALKI I).

Sementara, Komando Armada RI Kawasan Tengah memiliki wewenang atas wilayah perairan sekitar Pulau Jawa dan Pulau Kalimantan (ALKI II).

Adapun, Komando Armada RI Kawasan Timur nantinya menjangkau wilayah perairan di Pulau Sulawesi, kepulauan Nusa Tenggara, Kepulauan Maluku dan Papua (ALKI III).

* ⚓️ Kompas *
are this means Indonesian Navy will procure Ships in which had admiralty entourage facilities?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

madokafc said:


> *Panglima Armada Harusnya di Kapal*
> 
> 
> 
> *⚓️ Bukan di Darat*
> 
> *KRI REM 331 [Damen]*
> 
> *K*epala Staf TNI Angkatan Laut Laksamana Ade Supandi mengatakan, setiap panglima armada seharusnya bertugas di atas kapal, bukan di daratan.
> 
> “_Panglima armada itu seharusnya di kapal, misalnya panglima armada ketujuh, panglima armada pasifik. Itu di kapal semua_,” ujar Ade usai membuka Rapat Pimpinan TNI AL di Mabes TNI AL, Cilangkap, Jumat (20/1/2017).
> 
> “_Dia boleh di kantor, di darat, kalau sedang istirahat saja ya. Jadi jangan dibolak-balik, panglima armada posnya adalah di kapal,_” lanjut dia.
> 
> Pernyataan itu merupakan jawaban dari pertanyaan wartawan soal rencana pembentukan armada TNI AL ketiga RI, armada laut timur. Armada timur ini dibentuk belakangan setelah armada barat dan armada tengah.
> 
> Rencananya, TNI AL membangun markas armada timur di Sorong, Papua.
> 
> Ade melanjutkan, Indonesia belum memiliki kapal yang berfungsi sebagai markas tempat kendali operasi dilakukan.
> 
> Ade meminta hal itu tidak menjadi alasan para panglima armada tidak menjalankan tugas pokoknya.
> 
> “_Dalam bahasa perang, dia tetap harus berani di atas kapal, jangan di darat. Keliru,_” ujar dia.
> 
> Sesuai kajian TNI AL sejak 2004, Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat nantinya memiliki kewenangan wilayah di seluruh perairan di Pulau Sumatera (ALKI I).
> 
> Sementara, Komando Armada RI Kawasan Tengah memiliki wewenang atas wilayah perairan sekitar Pulau Jawa dan Pulau Kalimantan (ALKI II).
> 
> Adapun, Komando Armada RI Kawasan Timur nantinya menjangkau wilayah perairan di Pulau Sulawesi, kepulauan Nusa Tenggara, Kepulauan Maluku dan Papua (ALKI III).
> 
> * ⚓️ Kompas *
> are this means Indonesian Navy will procure Ships in which had admiralty entourage facilities?


maybe, however the ship that carry him must be big enough


----------



## kaka404

madokafc said:


> *Panglima Armada Harusnya di Kapal **Bukan di Darat*
> 
> *K*epala Staf TNI Angkatan Laut Laksamana Ade Supandi mengatakan, setiap panglima armada seharusnya bertugas di atas kapal, bukan di daratan.
> 
> “_Panglima armada itu seharusnya di kapal, misalnya panglima armada ketujuh, panglima armada pasifik. Itu di kapal semua_,” ujar Ade usai membuka Rapat Pimpinan TNI AL di Mabes TNI AL, Cilangkap, Jumat (20/1/2017).
> 
> “_Dia boleh di kantor, di darat, kalau sedang istirahat saja ya. Jadi jangan dibolak-balik, panglima armada posnya adalah di kapal,_” lanjut dia.
> 
> Pernyataan itu merupakan jawaban dari pertanyaan wartawan soal rencana pembentukan armada TNI AL ketiga RI, armada laut timur. Armada timur ini dibentuk belakangan setelah armada barat dan armada tengah.
> 
> Rencananya, TNI AL membangun markas armada timur di Sorong, Papua.
> 
> Ade melanjutkan, Indonesia belum memiliki kapal yang berfungsi sebagai markas tempat kendali operasi dilakukan.
> 
> Ade meminta hal itu tidak menjadi alasan para panglima armada tidak menjalankan tugas pokoknya.
> 
> “_Dalam bahasa perang, dia tetap harus berani di atas kapal, jangan di darat. Keliru,_” ujar dia.
> 
> Sesuai kajian TNI AL sejak 2004, Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat nantinya memiliki kewenangan wilayah di seluruh perairan di Pulau Sumatera (ALKI I).
> 
> Sementara, Komando Armada RI Kawasan Tengah memiliki wewenang atas wilayah perairan sekitar Pulau Jawa dan Pulau Kalimantan (ALKI II).
> 
> Adapun, Komando Armada RI Kawasan Timur nantinya menjangkau wilayah perairan di Pulau Sulawesi, kepulauan Nusa Tenggara, Kepulauan Maluku dan Papua (ALKI III).
> 
> * ⚓️ Kompas *
> are this means Indonesian Navy will procure Ships in which had admiralty entourage facilities?


he is just giving a small wink and a nudge to the higher up hinting that we need "dedicated flagships"...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

kaka404 said:


> he is just giving a small wink and a nudge to the higher up hinting that we need "dedicated flagships"...


*wink iver huidtfeldt

Indonesian Army exhibition, Cilangkap

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

#Brimob #Densus #Barracuda







Green Land

@jeffprananda

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

The Indonesian Army soldiers are also trained as farmer.
So Whenever they deployed in remote or border area their duty is not just in military aspect but also in agricultural. Helps local farmer in their field. The secondary task of the Indonesian Armed Force is to maintain and ensuring food sustainability of the nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

*GLADI SATGAS PRISAI AMBALAT*
21 JANUARY 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT


Sejumlah kapal perang menuju lokasi latihan Pratugas Satgas Operasi Pengamanan Perbatasan (Pamtas) Laut Koarmatim di Laut Jawa, Kamis (19/1/2017). Latihan yang berlangsung mulai 19 Januari-21 Januari tersebut melibatkan KRI Ahmad Yani-351, KRI Fatahillah, Heli BO-105, Kapal Selam KRI Nanggala-402, KRI Tongkol-813, KRI HIU-634, KRI Ajak-65, KRI Sura (SRA)-802, Cassa 212, CN 235 dan satu pleton Marinir serta dua tim Satkopaska.







Awak kapal membersihkan KRI Fatahillah sebelum pemberangkatan Latihan Pratugas Satgas Operasi Pengamanan Perbatasan (Pamtas) Laut Koarmatim di Dermaga Koarmatim, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Kamis (19/1/2017). Latihan yang berlangsung mulai 19 Januari-21 Januari tersebut melibatkan KRI Ahmad Yani-351, KRI Fatahilla, Heli BO-105, Kapal Selam KRI Nanggala-402, KRI Tongkol-813, KRI HIU-634, KRI Ajak-65, KRI Sura (SRA)-802, Cassa 212, CN 235 dan satu pleton Marinir serta dua tim Satkopaska.






Awak KRI Fatahillah melakukan penghormatan lambung kiri saat pemberangkatan Latihan Pratugas Satgas Operasi Pengamanan Perbatasan (Pamtas) Laut Koarmatim di Dermaga Koarmatim, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Kamis (19/1/2017). Latihan yang berlangsung mulai 19 Januari-21 Januari tersebut melibatkan KRI Ahmad Yani-351, KRI Fatahilla, Heli BO-105, Kapal Selam KRI Nanggala-402, KRI Tongkol-813, KRI HIU-634, KRI Ajak-65, KRI Sura (SRA)-802, Cassa 212, CN 235 dan satu pleton Marinir serta dua tim Satkopaska.






Seorang Perwira TNI AL melambaikan tangan saat pemberangkatan Latihan Pratugas Satgas Operasi Pengamanan Perbatasan (Pamtas) Laut Koarmatim di Dermaga Koarmatim, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Kamis (19/1/2017). Latihan yang berlangsung mulai 19 Januari-21 Januari tersebut melibatkan KRI Ahmad Yani-351, KRI Fatahilla, Heli BO-105, Kapal Selam KRI Nanggala-402, KRI Tongkol-813, KRI HIU-634, KRI Ajak-65, KRI Sura (SRA)-802, Cassa 212, CN 235 dan satu pleton Marinir serta dua tim Satkopaska.






Pesawat TNI AL melintas saat gladi Latihan Pratugas Satgas Operasi Pengamanan Perbatasan (Pamtas) Laut Koarmatim di Laut Jawa, Kamis (19/1/2017). Latihan itu untuk melatih kesiapan prajurit yang terlibat dalam Satgas operasi pengamanan perbatasan Malindo (Satgas Operasi “Prisai Ambalat”) dan Philindo (Satgas Operasi “Perisai Kawanua”).

_Sumber : Antara_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blue Marlin

congrats on the order for 5 a400m's




http://www.janes.com/article/67064/...sition-of-five-airbus-a400ms-for-usd2-billion

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

Indonesian amphib recon costumized Ford Ranger

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Nilgiri said:


> Hope you are well brother. I still remember those exchanges you had with certain PRC trolls haha.



Safe and sound. Thanks bro, This sections are surprisingly peaceful lately. Once i piled up my ignore list, everything looks calm, even a little bit quiet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Launching ceremony of the Indonesian Navy new LST (AT-2) KRI Teluk Kupang 519 on January 17th 2017 by PT DKB.
















https://mobile.twitter.com/dkb_indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

^^^ KRI Teluk Kupang 519





P6-ATAV for Kopassus

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

type 90 b MLRS training and acceptance ceremony

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marhaenisme

*Latepost Credit to : @Sasandrie*





Indonesia armed force commander General Gatot Nurmantyo (center) with Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto (left) as the new Air Force chief of staff, replacing retiring Air Chief Marshal Agus Supriatna (right).






Just take a look the picture, photographer Sandriani Permani (right) with Chief Marshal Agus Supriatna (left).





Bonus F16 A/B at Iswahjudi air force base Madiun East Java.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Help Locate 4 Indonesian Navy Officers*





*A* former Indonesian governor has asked President Duterte for help in locating and rescuing four Indonesian Navy officers who went missing in December 2016. The four were reportedly last seen escorting the ship captain and two crewmembers of a Filipino fishing vessel apprehended by the Indonesian Navy.

Former North Sulawesi governor S. H. Sarundajang reportedly sought Duterte’s help to rescue four Indonesian Navy officials who went missing as they were escorting the fishing boat Nurhana to Talaud Island.

Nurhana, a fishing vessel allegedly owned by the father of General Santos City Mayor Ronnel Rivera, was apprehended by Indonesian naval personnel for encroaching into Indonesian territorial waters in the North Sulawesi area last December.

The 21 crew of Nurhana were reportedly taken by an Indonesian Navy vessel and brought to Bitung, where they are currently detained.

The fishing boat captain identified as Hermilito Apura and two crew identified as Cleaford Apura and Entoy Lopez were escorted by Indonesian Navy officials Faisal Dwi Andarta, Dian Mahendra, Badnur Rohim and Rizky Dwi Zeptiano onboard the Nurhana on the way to Talaud Island.

The four Indonesian Navy officials went missing, while Apura and his two crew were sighted in General Santos City.

Indonesian officials interrogated Apura and his two crewmembers. Apura reportedly said the boat caught fire and sank along with the four Navy officers.

Sources from Indonesia said Duterte assured Sarundajang that he would look into the matter. Duterte and Sarundajang are friends from way back in the early 1990s when Duterte was mayor of Davao City and Sarundajang was mayor of the port city of Bitung.

* ♖ Philstar 

RIP

they are being killed......*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

madokafc said:


> *Help Locate 4 Indonesian Navy Officers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A* former Indonesian governor has asked President Duterte for help in locating and rescuing four Indonesian Navy officers who went missing in December 2016. The four were reportedly last seen escorting the ship captain and two crewmembers of a Filipino fishing vessel apprehended by the Indonesian Navy.
> 
> Former North Sulawesi governor S. H. Sarundajang reportedly sought Duterte’s help to rescue four Indonesian Navy officials who went missing as they were escorting the fishing boat Nurhana to Talaud Island.
> 
> Nurhana, a fishing vessel allegedly owned by the father of General Santos City Mayor Ronnel Rivera, was apprehended by Indonesian naval personnel for encroaching into Indonesian territorial waters in the North Sulawesi area last December.
> 
> The 21 crew of Nurhana were reportedly taken by an Indonesian Navy vessel and brought to Bitung, where they are currently detained.
> 
> The fishing boat captain identified as Hermilito Apura and two crew identified as Cleaford Apura and Entoy Lopez were escorted by Indonesian Navy officials Faisal Dwi Andarta, Dian Mahendra, Badnur Rohim and Rizky Dwi Zeptiano onboard the Nurhana on the way to Talaud Island.
> 
> The four Indonesian Navy officials went missing, while Apura and his two crew were sighted in General Santos City.
> 
> Indonesian officials interrogated Apura and his two crewmembers. Apura reportedly said the boat caught fire and sank along with the four Navy officers.
> 
> Sources from Indonesia said Duterte assured Sarundajang that he would look into the matter. Duterte and Sarundajang are friends from way back in the early 1990s when Duterte was mayor of Davao City and Sarundajang was mayor of the port city of Bitung.
> 
> * ♖ Philstar
> 
> RIP
> 
> they are being killed......*



RIP 

They should have escort the vessel back to PH seas instead of putting crew in unknown boat like that. 

If i remember correctly, illegal Thai fisherman also killing one of our sailor few years earlier. Fortunately the Thai govt act fast and apperhanded the suspect after the incident.

We definetly need more KCR series for routine patrol like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

If its true that those pinoy fisherman killed our sailor, expect a repercussion from our navy toward all pinoy fisherman. Sank them all!!


----------



## afiq0110

initial_d said:


> If its true that those pinoy fisherman killed our sailor, expect a repercussion from our navy toward all pinoy fisherman. Sank them all!!


Just sank the boat... No more trial...


----------



## initial_d

afiq0110 said:


> Just sank the boat... No more trial...


Agree on that, i don't know why those pinoy killed indonesian sailor, they only do minor fishing fiolation, they only get 3-6 month prison sentence here, now they killed indonesian navy sailor, well our govt sure gonna put political pressure on philipine govt to arrest and gave them death sentence, so did to the phillipinos drug trafficker that have death sentence here, they sure gonna pay hefty price here


----------



## UMNOPutra

madokafc said:


> *GLADI SATGAS PRISAI AMBALAT*
> 21 JANUARY 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
> 
> 
> Sejumlah kapal perang menuju lokasi latihan Pratugas Satgas Operasi Pengamanan Perbatasan (Pamtas) Laut Koarmatim di Laut Jawa, Kamis (19/1/2017). Latihan yang berlangsung mulai 19 Januari-21 Januari tersebut melibatkan KRI Ahmad Yani-351, KRI Fatahillah, Heli BO-105, Kapal Selam KRI Nanggala-402, KRI Tongkol-813, KRI HIU-634, KRI Ajak-65, KRI Sura (SRA)-802, Cassa 212, CN 235 dan satu pleton Marinir serta dua tim Satkopaska.



Don't waste your time and energy at Ambalat ... It would be better if we can discuss it "peacefully and legally" at International Court Jutice (ICJ) ....

Don't be affraid you will loose that block if your legal position is "very strong"... however refer to UNCLOS ..


----------



## initial_d

UMNOPutra said:


> Don't waste your time and energy at Ambalat ... It would be better if we can discuss it "peacefully and legally" at International Court Jutice (ICJ) ....
> 
> Don't be affraid you will loose that block if your legal position is "very strong"... however refer to UNCLOS .. Ambalat Block will be ours as a a result of final decision from ICJ that Sipadan and Ligitan are ours ...


Keep on dreaming UMNO WARIA wkwkwk......


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Marines new BTR-4Ms undergoing live firing tests. Photo credit to Dicky Asmoro & Handre Saleh.



























http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/blamm-dahsyatnya-uji-tembak-btr-4m-milik-marinir/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Torani-860 & KRI Lepu-861





KRI REM-331

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

GARUDA - Armada Jaya 2016
Navy Exercise 2016
sorry if repost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

UMNOPutra said:


> Don't waste your time and energy at Ambalat ... It would be better if we can discuss it "peacefully and legally" at International Court Jutice (ICJ) ....
> 
> Don't be affraid you will loose that block if your legal position is "very strong"... however refer to UNCLOS .. Ambalat Block will be ours as a a result of final decision from ICJ that Sipadan and Ligitan are ours ...



Thank's for the suggestion, but the presence of our beacon already strongly establishes Indonesian position in Ambalat. So, Ambalat is already ours, no need to go ICJ. If you want Ambalat, you need to take it from us by force. 

Ambalat already belongs to Indonesians, no more negotiations

Case closed....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia`s constructive support for Rakhine*
Minggu, 22 Januari 2017 12:08 WIB | 879 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Minister of Foreign Affairs Retno LP Marsudi said the humanitarian assistance given by Indonesia to Rakhine State is a constructive support for inclusive development in Myanmar. 

"Indonesia chose to take constructive steps to help Myanmar in establishing peace, stability and development in Rakhine State," said Minister Retno Marsudi in a press statement in Jakarta on Sunday.

She made the statement in the handover of the humanitarian assistance to the people of Rakhine State on Saturday, January 21, 2017.

In the event, the Foreign Minister asserted that both bilaterally and through the ASEAN, Indonesia has committed to help the inclusive development in Myanmar.

The foreign minister also said that Indonesia had been following closely the developments in Rakhine since the attack on the police station on October 9, 2016, and the Indonesian government has chosen to take constructive steps.

"Within two months, I have visited Myanmar three times, not only to meet with State Counselor Daw Aung San Suu Kyi, but also to speak with various stakeholders to know the best way to help Rakhine State," said Foreign Minister Retno.

The foreign minister also expressed the hope that the assistance provided can be enjoyed by all communities in Rakhine State, especially the Muslim community.

Retno also expressed Indonesias commitment to continue to assist Myanmar in the medium and long term, particularly in the areas of education, health, agriculture, entrepreneurship, democracy and governance.

"Indonesia hopes the aid will help create conditions conducive to peace and stability that is needed for inclusive development in Myanmar, particularly the Rakhine State," said Retno.

President Joko Widodo had earlier seen off the direct delivery of assistance to Rakhine from Tanjung Priok port, North Jakarta, on December 29, 2016. The humanitarian aid, consisted of 10 containers of instant noodles, wheat flour, toddler food, and holsters.

The aid was received by Mynamars Minister of Social Welfare Myat Aye Win and witnessed by the Chief Minister of Rakhine U Nyi Pu. The Indonesian assistance will be distributed directly to people in need, especially in some of the refugee camps.

"The Government and people of Myanmar are very grateful and appreciate the Indonesian humanitarian assistance in support of Myanmar," said Minister Win Myat Aye.

Also present at the handover ceremony were the foreign representatives in Sittwe, among others, the consuls of India, Bangladesh and the United Nations representative in Rakhine State.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/109058/indonesias-constructive-support-for-rakhine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MoralBastard

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Thank's for the suggestion, but the presence of our beacon already strongly establishes Indonesian position in Ambalat. So, Ambalat is already ours, no need to go ICJ. If you want Ambalat, you need to take it from us by force.
> 
> Ambalat already belongs to Indonesians, no more negotiations
> 
> Case closed....



Noted

Btw hello everybody ....salken ...nubie is in the house

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d

MoralBastard said:


> Noted
> 
> Btw hello everybody ....salken ...nubie is in the house


Nubies di pdf, senior di formil ya wkwkwk


----------



## Fox14

From *Submarine Matters*

*"Indonesia's" Mini-Sub Likely TKMS+South Korean Designed *





Indonesia's 22m long mini-concept-submarine was on show at the _Indo Defence 2016 _Exhibition (Jakarta)_. _ Given a mini-sub's range-endurance limitations it might be used to keep an eye on Southeast Asian neighbours, East Timor or to monitor encroaching Chinese vessels in the South China Sea. (Photo courtesy IHS Janes 3 Nov 2016).

---






Indonesia indicated at the _Indo Defence 2016 _Exhibition (Jakarta) that its Ministry of Defence and shipbuilder PT Palindo Marine may want to assemble a 22m concept mini-submarine in years to come. The mini-sub would be used for missions in the littorals, eg. near in-shore surveillance and special forces delivery [targeting Southeast Asia neighbours, East Timor, even monitoring northern Australia, comes to mind].


The proposers envisage a mini-sub with:


- "22m" [perhaps 25m if it conforms with South Korean experience]

- beam - 3m, 

- max operating depth - 150m, 

- endurance – 6 days [probably about 1,500nm]

- crew – 5 + 9 [Special Forces or 3 operators for round-the-clock use of one workstation for

Electronic Monitoring possible], 

- max speed - 10kt (submerged), 

- no internal torpedos or missiles [option of strap-on 400mm-533mm torpedos is possible later] also

[ejected or diver delivered mini-mines or charges possible].


The German TKMS designed Type 200 mini-sub concept. TKMS's regional submarine licensee South Korea's DSME could (further) design/develop and deliver the parts to Indonesia for assembly. (Drawings courtesy _Turkish Navy Shipbucket_).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## patu

madokafc said:


> between Itver and Absalon class
> 
> View attachment 369545


I hope for itver.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

UMNOPutra said:


> Don't waste your time and energy at Ambalat ... It would be better if we can discuss it "peacefully and legally" at International Court Jutice (ICJ) ....
> 
> Don't be affraid you will loose that block if your legal position is "very strong"... however refer to UNCLOS .. Ambalat Block will be ours as a a result of final decision from ICJ that Sipadan and Ligitan are ours ...


Dont worry we are just doing peaceful exercise there, gak usah sampe kencing di celana karena manuver kita itu


----------



## Nike

Menuju Latma Multinasional Aman 2017Ibu-ibu Jalasenastri melepas keberangkatan kapal KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda - 367 di Dermaga Madura Koarmatim, Ujung, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Jumat (20/1/2017). KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda - 367 berlayar menuju Pakistan untuk mengikuti Latihan Bersama Multinasional AMAN EXERCISE 2017 yang digelar pada 10 sampai 14 Februari 2017. (ANTARA FOTO/Didik Suhartono)



UMNOPutra said:


> Don't waste your time and energy at Ambalat ... It would be better if we can discuss it "peacefully and legally" at International Court Jutice (ICJ) ....
> 
> Don't be affraid you will loose that block if your legal position is "very strong"... however refer to UNCLOS .. Ambalat Block will be ours as a a result of final decision from ICJ that Sipadan and Ligitan are ours ...



well, Malaysian doesn't dare to challenge our domination over Ambalat, your Najib Gov. know their place rightly as any conflict against Indonesia will only bring disaster to his government and chronies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

UMNOPutra said:


> Don't waste your time and energy at Ambalat ... It would be better if we can discuss it "peacefully and legally" at International Court Jutice (ICJ) ....
> 
> Don't be affraid you will loose that block if your legal position is "very strong"... however refer to UNCLOS .. Ambalat Block will be ours as a a result of final decision from ICJ that Sipadan and Ligitan are ours ...


bring it on, we're waiting


----------



## striver44

UMNOPutra said:


> We are a "civilized" country .. In "civilized" country .. Law is a KEY to solve the problem ... "Legally and Peacefully"
> 
> If you have guts .. please take back your Sipadan and Ligitan by your TNI as you did to East Timor in 1975 .. but .. finally you were "Totally Failed" ..


we could land our marines supported by hundred of tank and artillery in malaysian soil, your force will be overburdened on which to fight indonesia on land or at sea



UMNOPutra said:


> We are a "civilized" country .. In "civilized" country .. Law is a KEY to solve the problem ... "Legally and Peacefully"
> 
> If you have guts .. please take back your Sipadan and Ligitan by your TNI as you did to East Timor in 1975 .. but .. finally you were "Totally Failed" ..


i know it's hard for you seeing our beacon in ambalat without anything the "mighty" TLDM could do about it


----------



## katarabhumi

apparently someone has an acute sense of insecurity toward us hehehehe..


----------



## Nike

Kunjungan PM Jepang Ke IndonesiaPresiden Joko Widodo (kiri) berjalan bersama Perdana Menteri Jepang Shinzo Abe saat melakukan pemeriksaan pasukan di Istana Bogor, Bogor, Jawa Barat, Minggu (15/1/2017). Kunjungan PM Shinzo Abe ke Indonesia untuk membahas sejumlah agenda, antara lain kerja sama ekonomi kedua negara, membahas isu regional seperti keamanan dan stabilitas kawasan untuk menguatkan peran EAS (East Asian Summit). (ANTARA FOTO/Rosa Panggabean)







Kunjungan PM Jepang Ke IndonesiaPresiden Joko Widodo (kanan) menyambut Perdana Menteri Jepang Shinzo Abe di Istana Bogor, Bogor, Jawa Barat, Minggu (15/1/2017). Kunjungan PM Shinzo Abe ke Indonesia untuk membahas sejumlah agenda, antara lain kerja sama ekonomi kedua negara, membahas isu regional seperti keamanan dan stabilitas kawasan untuk menguatkan peran EAS (East Asian Summit). (ANTARA FOTO/Rosa Panggabean)







Kunjungan PM Jepang Ke IndonesiaPresiden Joko Widodo (kedua kiri) menyambut Perdana Menteri Jepang Shinzo Abe di Istana Bogor, Bogor, Jawa Barat, Minggu (15/1/2017). Kunjungan PM Shinzo Abe ke Indonesia untuk membahas sejumlah agenda, antara lain kerja sama ekonomi kedua negara, membahas isu regional seperti keamanan dan stabilitas kawasan untuk menguatkan peran EAS (East Asian Summit). (ANTARA FOTO/Rosa Panggabean)









Kunjungan PM Jepang Ke IndonesiaPresiden Joko Widodo (kanan) bersama Perdana Menteri Jepang Shinzo Abe melakukan konferensi pers di Istana Bogor, Bogor, Jawa Barat, Minggu (15/1/2017). Kunjungan PM Shinzo Abe ke Indonesia untuk membahas sejumlah agenda, antara lain kerja sama ekonomi kedua negara, membahas isu regional seperti keamanan dan stabilitas kawasan untuk menguatkan peran EAS (East Asian Summit). (ANTARA FOTO/Rosa Panggabean)





Kunjungan PM Jepang Ke IndonesiaPresiden Joko Widodo (kanan tengah) bersama Perdana Menteri Jepang Shinzo Abe (kiri tengah) usai memberi keterangan pers di Istana Bogor, Bogor, Jawa Barat, Minggu (15/1/2017). Kunjungan PM Shinzo Abe ke Indonesia untuk membahas sejumlah agenda, antara lain kerja sama ekonomi kedua negara, membahas isu regional seperti keamanan dan stabilitas kawasan untuk menguatkan peran EAS (East Asian Summit). (ANTARA FOTO/Rosa Panggabean)









Kunjungan PM Jepang Ke IndonesiaPresiden Joko Widodo (kanan tengah) bersama Perdana Menteri Jepang Shinzo Abe (kiri tengah) usai memberi keterangan pers di Istana Bogor, Bogor, Jawa Barat, Minggu (15/1/2017). Kunjungan PM Shinzo Abe ke Indonesia untuk membahas sejumlah agenda, antara lain kerja sama ekonomi kedua negara, membahas isu regional seperti keamanan dan stabilitas kawasan untuk menguatkan peran EAS (East Asian Summit). (ANTARA FOTO/Rosa Panggabean)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

UMNOPutra said:


> We are a "civilized" country .. In "civilized" country .. Law is a KEY to solve the problem ... "Legally and Peacefully"
> 
> If you have guts .. please take back your Sipadan and Ligitan by your TNI as you did to East Timor in 1975 .. but .. finally you were "Totally Failed" ..


We never backtracked what we have done, Sipadan and Ligitan is gone by tribunal decision so be it.
We took East Timor overnight and we decide to give them the chance to take their own path through voting. 
It takes the whole international conspiracy including Australia and US to alter the voting result. And they did it under the table not openly in front of us. 
So speak about who's the significant power in SEA there is no question. 
After US embargo lifted there is whole different game and we have more bargaining power now.
Dont compare us with your insignificant country since you guys still have to consult with your master for strategic decision in a matter of military conflict. We can take our own decision at any time.
Sorry different class between a fully sovereign state and some vassal kingdom.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marhaenisme

madokafc said:


> lol, just only thats? we are capable to taking over Sabah and Serawak by force if you starting any funny in Ambalat. It just the cowardly Malonesia Royal Army had hiding their tail between the legs
> 
> where is your arogancy right now?



Its remember me about lahad datu how stupid they're use 7 battalion armed force + 1 battalion police with fighter jet, artillary, even tank to againt 68 sulu warrior just arm with M16... How can they survive if invasion from another state will really happen? LoLz 



*Credit to : @yerywahyudi*
*




*

*



*

*



*
*On the way for shield ambalat 2017.*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

For the last time ignore the troll. The guy not even malaysian.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

UMNOPutra said:


> We are a "civilized" country .. In "civilized" country .. Law is a KEY to solve the problem ... "Legally and Peacefully"
> 
> If you have guts .. please take back your Sipadan and Ligitan by your TNI as you did to East Timor in 1975 .. but .. finally you were "Totally Failed" ..



No thanks, we already accept that Sipadan and Ligitan are yours. It's better for Indonesians to continue develop their country to become wealthier and more powerful. We have much better thing to do than getting involved in a petty war with Malaysia, it's not worth our time.

We will make Indonesia greater than ever, I know you're worried.... Just accept the inevitable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

om telolet om version of Indonesian Navy. Image credit to indonesian_military







Satbravo personnel at Husein Sastranegara Airport. Image credit to indonesian_military







Indonesian Frogman KOPASKA. Image credit to indonesian_military







Amphibious reconnaissance (TAIFIB) personnel of Indonesian Navy' Marines bring grappling hook launcher Plummet AL-54. Image credit to @ben_drian

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## faries

*Satbak Meriam 23 mm GB. Yonarhanud 1 Kostrad. Image credit to Penkostrad.*











*Hercules in flght formation.* *Image credit to Jeff Prananda.*





*
IDAF Airmen. Image credit to Jeff Prananda.*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Bugs

umnoBOY: _We are a "civilized" country...
_
Civilized in PARENTHESIS??? So you admit that your country is NOT civilized. Good BOY !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Marines BTR-4M. Credit to Satrio Mandiri.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BPbpnHwhF3c/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Latihan Pengiriman Barang HelikopterHelikopter SAR mengambil barang di kapal utama yang akan dikirim ke kapal lain saat latihan pengiriman barang Pratugas Satgas Operasi Pengamanan Perbatasan (Pamtas) Maphilindo 2017 di Laut Jawa, Sabtu (21/1/2017). Latihan itu untuk melatih kesigapan pengiriman barang menggunakan helikopter dari kapal utama ke kapal lainnya yang membutuhkan logistik. (ANTARA FOTO/Syaiful Arif)









Kapal Selam Nanggala-402Kapal selam KRI Nanggala-402 saat buatan tahun 1952 saat latihan Pratugas Satgas Operasi Pengamanan Perbatasan (Pamtas) Maphilindo 2017 di Laut Jawa, Jumat (20/1/2017). Pemerintah Indonesia memesan tiga kapal selam baru kelas Chang Bogo dari Pemerintah Korea Selatan dengan proses alih teknologi, untuk mendukung visi World Class Navy. (ANTARA FOTO/Syaiful Arif)







Latihan RASPrajurit KRI Fatahilla-361 menembakan tali kearah KRI Ahmad Yani-351 saat menggelar latihan RAS (Replenishment at Sea) Latihan Pratugas Satgas Operasi Pengamanan Perbatasan (Pamtas) Maphilindo 2017 di Laut Jawa, Sabtu (21/1/2017). Latihan RAS tersebut merupakan bagian penting langkah antisipasi melaksanakan bekal ulang di laut sebagi pendoman prajurit Koarmatim sebelum melakukan operasi perbatasan laut Indonesia-Malaysia dan Philipina. (ANTARA FOTO/Syaiful Arif)







Latihan Tim VBSSTim VBSS (Visit Boarding Search And Saeizure) KRI Ahmad Yani-351 mengamankan awak kapal saat melakukan simulasi penyergapan kapal asing ilegal Latihan Pratugas Satgas Operasi Pengamanan Perbatasan (Pamtas) Maphilindo 2017 di Laut Jawa, Sabtu (21/1/2017). Latihan VBSS itu untuk meningkatkan naluri tempur prajurit Koarmatim dalam kerjasama dan ketanggapsiagaan dalam mengantisipasi situasi saat melakukan pemeriksaan di laut. (ANTARA FOTO/Syaiful Arif)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

*TNI AD Prioritaskan Pembangunan Sarana Militer Perbatasan*
*Patricia Diah Ayu Saraswati*, CNN Indonesia






Pembangunan wilayah Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia (NKRI) dan wilayah pinggiran atau perbatasan menjadi prioritas program kerja TNI AD tahun 2017. (CNN Indonesia/Safir Makki) 

*Jakarta, CNN Indonesia * -- Pembangunan wilayah Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia (NKRI) dan wilayah pinggiran menjadi prioritas program kerja TNI Angkatan Darat tahun 2017.

Kepala Staf TNI-AD Jenderal Mulyono menyatakan, prioritas program kerja tersebut mengacu pada kebijakan Presiden Joko Widodo serta program kerja Panglim TNI Jenderal Gatot Nurmantyo.

"Upaya membangun wilayah NKRI dan wilayah pinggiran, tentunya harus terwujud situasi yang aman sehingga yang kami lakukan mengantisipasi perkembangan situasi di wilayah," kata Mulyono saat memimpin Rapim TNI AD di Mabesad, Jakarta Pusat, Senin (23/1).

Untuk mewujudkan program pembangunan di wilayah pinggiran, kata Mulyono, TNI AD berencana membangun sejumlah fasilitas pendukung di wilayah-wilayah pinggiran atau perbatasan.

"Pembangunan sarana dan prasarana militer dibutuhkan di sana untuk mewujudkan rasa aman itu," jelas Mulyono.

Mulyono mengatakan pengadaan alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) untuk tahun 2017 sudah dalam proses dari program rencana strategis (renstra) pertama.

Terkait dengan alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista), Mulyono mengatakan ada 2 hal. Pertama, yang sudah dalam proses dari program rencana strategis (renstra) pertama akan hadir di tahun 2017. Sementara untuk kebutuhan pengadaan parsial masih dalam kajian tahun ini.

*"Salah satunya tank pandur, itu yang kemarin juga menjadi program yang harus kami bahas karena nantinya akan menjadi pengganti alutsista yang sudah tua usianya," jelas Mulyono.*

Tahun ini, negara mengucurkan anggaran sektor pertahanan sebesar Rp46 triliun. Anggaran tersebut naik Rp1 triliun rupiah dibandingkan dengan tahun sebelumnya.

"Harapan kami, Rp46 triliun itu bisa kami manfaatkan secara maksimal untuk memenuhi kebutuhan dengan skala prioritas," ujar Mulyono.

Kegiatan Rapim TNI AD digelar sebagai tindak lanjut dari Rapim TNI yang digelar 16-19 Januari lalu. Rapim tersebut bertujuan untuk mengevaluasi pelaksanaan progran dan anggaran tahun 2016, menyamakan persepsi, menyampaikan kebijakan dan garis besar Petunjuk Pelaksanaan Program dan Anggaran tahun 2017, serta menyampaikan pokok kebijakan pimpinan TNI AD tahun 2017. *(gil)

http://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasiona...taskan-pembangunan-sarana-militer-perbatasan/
*
Military capacity improvement in border areas will be priority. *
*
About Pandur...anyone can inform how many Pandur we will buy? And what is the specs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Persiapan SARSejumlah kru helikopter bolcow 105 milik tim SAR melakukan persiapan sebelum melakukan penyisiran di Kecamatan Watulimo, Prigi, Trenggalek, Jatim, Selasa (20/12). Tim SAR terus melakukan penyisiran korban kapal tenggelam yang ditumpangi imigran gelap di perairan Samudera Hindia melalui laut dan udara memasuki hari keempat. (FOTO ANTARA/M Risyal Hidayat)







Persiapan SARSejumlah kru helikopter bolcow 105 milik tim SAR melakukan persiapan sebelum melakukan penyisiran di Kecamatan Watulimo, Prigi, Trenggalek, Jatim, Selasa (20/12). Tim SAR terus melakukan penyisiran korban kapal tenggelam yang ditumpangi imigran gelap di perairan Samudera Hindia melalui laut dan udara memasuki hari keempat. (FOTO ANTARA/M Risyal Hidayat)

*KSAD harap helikopter Apache tampil saat HUT TNI*
Senin, 23 Januari 2017 13:19 WIB | 976 Views
Pewarta: Syaiful Hakim




KSAD Jenderal TNI Mulyono (ANTARA /R. Rekotomo )

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Darat (KSAD) Jenderal TNI Mulyono belum dapat memastikan helikopter Apache buatan Amerika Serikat yang dibeli TNI AD tiba di Indonesia tahun ini, tetapi dirinya berharap helikopter itu dapat ditampilkan saat HUT TNI pada 5 Oktober 2017.

"Saya harap pada 5 Oktober secara fisik minimal bisa didatangkan dulu agar rakyat Indonesia yakin dan tahu itu menjadi program dari Angkatan Darat yang nantinya harus dibeli," kata KSAD di sela-sela Pembukaan Rapat Pimpinan TNI AD 2017 di Mabes AD, Jakarta Pusat, Senin.

Hingga kini, proses pengadaan helikoter itu masih terus dilakukan. Komunikasi dengan pabrikan dilakukan intensif agar helikopter tersebut segera tiba di Tanah Air.

"Kita harus tahu, pengadaan itu sekarang kontrak tidak bisa langsung datang. Melalui proses panjang," ujarnya.

TNI AD sendiri telah memesan delapan unit helikopter Apache. Kontrak pengadaan itu mencapai 295,8 juta dollar AS.

Salah satu agenda yang akan dibahas dalam rapim kali ini yaitu soal pembangunan kawasan dari daerah pinggiran.

"Tentunya untuk mewujudkan itu, kegiatan yang kita lakukan adalah mengantisipasi di wilayah perbatasan, termasuk pembangunan saranan dan prasarana militer yang dibutuhkan di sana untuk mewujudkan itu," kata mantan Pangkostrad ini.

Selain itu, juga akan dibahas soal pengadaan sejumlah alat utama sistem persenjataan bagi TNI AD, baik itu pengadaan alutsista yang sedang dalam proses, maupun yang baru akan diadakan untuk tahun ini.

"Seperti contoh tank Pandur. Itu yang menjadi juga program yang kita bahas, karena ke depan juga akan menjadi pengganti alutsista kita yang sudah tua usianya," ujarnya.

Rapim TNI AD kali ini diikuti oleh 151 orang, yang terdiri dari pejabat eselon pimpinan, pembantu pimpinan, komandan/gubernur/direktur dan kepala badan pelaksana pusat TNI AD. Selain itu juga diikuti oleh seluruh Pangkotama dan Danrem berpangkat perwira tinggi.
Editor: Unggul Tri Ratomo

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://www.antaranews.com/berita/608328/ksad-harap-helikopter-apache-tampil-saat-hut-tni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Regarding the navy fleet expansion into 3 armada in the near future, that's commendable and a long overdue action. But how it's stand compared to Majapahit fleet in the past? They had 5 strong fleets. No wonder they can expanded their kingdom even bigger than modern-day Indonesia.

This is what we called Global Maritime Axis.




_http://nasional.news.viva.co.id/news/read/637865-kerajaan-majapahit-dijaga-lima-gugus-kapal-perang _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gondes

madokafc said:


> Persiapan SARSejumlah kru helikopter bolcow 105 milik tim SAR melakukan persiapan sebelum melakukan penyisiran di Kecamatan Watulimo, Prigi, Trenggalek, Jatim, Selasa (20/12). Tim SAR terus melakukan penyisiran korban kapal tenggelam yang ditumpangi imigran gelap di perairan Samudera Hindia melalui laut dan udara memasuki hari keempat. (FOTO ANTARA/M Risyal Hidayat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persiapan SARSejumlah kru helikopter bolcow 105 milik tim SAR melakukan persiapan sebelum melakukan penyisiran di Kecamatan Watulimo, Prigi, Trenggalek, Jatim, Selasa (20/12). Tim SAR terus melakukan penyisiran korban kapal tenggelam yang ditumpangi imigran gelap di perairan Samudera Hindia melalui laut dan udara memasuki hari keempat. (FOTO ANTARA/M Risyal Hidayat)
> 
> *KSAD harap helikopter Apache tampil saat HUT TNI*
> Senin, 23 Januari 2017 13:19 WIB | 976 Views
> Pewarta: Syaiful Hakim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KSAD Jenderal TNI Mulyono (ANTARA /R. Rekotomo )
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Darat (KSAD) Jenderal TNI Mulyono belum dapat memastikan helikopter Apache buatan Amerika Serikat yang dibeli TNI AD tiba di Indonesia tahun ini, tetapi dirinya berharap helikopter itu dapat ditampilkan saat HUT TNI pada 5 Oktober 2017.
> 
> "Saya harap pada 5 Oktober secara fisik minimal bisa didatangkan dulu agar rakyat Indonesia yakin dan tahu itu menjadi program dari Angkatan Darat yang nantinya harus dibeli," kata KSAD di sela-sela Pembukaan Rapat Pimpinan TNI AD 2017 di Mabes AD, Jakarta Pusat, Senin.
> 
> Hingga kini, proses pengadaan helikoter itu masih terus dilakukan. Komunikasi dengan pabrikan dilakukan intensif agar helikopter tersebut segera tiba di Tanah Air.
> 
> "Kita harus tahu, pengadaan itu sekarang kontrak tidak bisa langsung datang. Melalui proses panjang," ujarnya.
> 
> TNI AD sendiri telah memesan delapan unit helikopter Apache. Kontrak pengadaan itu mencapai 295,8 juta dollar AS.
> 
> Salah satu agenda yang akan dibahas dalam rapim kali ini yaitu soal pembangunan kawasan dari daerah pinggiran.
> 
> "Tentunya untuk mewujudkan itu, kegiatan yang kita lakukan adalah mengantisipasi di wilayah perbatasan, termasuk pembangunan saranan dan prasarana militer yang dibutuhkan di sana untuk mewujudkan itu," kata mantan Pangkostrad ini.
> 
> Selain itu, juga akan dibahas soal pengadaan sejumlah alat utama sistem persenjataan bagi TNI AD, baik itu pengadaan alutsista yang sedang dalam proses, maupun yang baru akan diadakan untuk tahun ini.
> 
> "Seperti contoh tank Pandur. Itu yang menjadi juga program yang kita bahas, karena ke depan juga akan menjadi pengganti alutsista kita yang sudah tua usianya," ujarnya.
> 
> Rapim TNI AD kali ini diikuti oleh 151 orang, yang terdiri dari pejabat eselon pimpinan, pembantu pimpinan, komandan/gubernur/direktur dan kepala badan pelaksana pusat TNI AD. Selain itu juga diikuti oleh seluruh Pangkotama dan Danrem berpangkat perwira tinggi.
> Editor: Unggul Tri Ratomo
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017
> 
> http://www.antaranews.com/berita/608328/ksad-harap-helikopter-apache-tampil-saat-hut-tni




If Apache will be one squadron of 16 choppers, added with 12 Chinook, it would be fantastic..

Is it only me or what...is TNI-AD following or referring to Singapore in building their mechanized battalions? So far, we have bought Leopards 2A4 and RI, M113, and Apaches..later, will be Chinook and Pandur.. well, not all the same but looks like the same....

03rd November 2016 - 10:00 by Tony Skinner in Jakarta 





Ads by Kiosked


Boeing is eyeing Vietnam as the next potential regional opportunity for its military rotorcraft, after getting a ‘foot in the door’ in Indonesia.

The company is due to deliver the first of eight AH-64E Apache attack helicopters to Indonesia in 2017 and is pursuing an order for as many as 12 CH-47F Chinook heavy lift rotorcraft from Jakarta. 

Tae Pak Yeong, regional director of South East Asia for Boeing Defense, said that Vietnam was a key focus for the company, following the May 2016 $11 billion sale to the Vietnam's VietJet for 100 Boeing 737 MAX 200s. 

‘That doesn’t translate immediately to the defence sector but as One Boeing we will leverage each other and however the Vietnamese government is comfortable with the pace they are going, we will stay with them. The full lifting of sanctions doesn’t mean everyone rushes in – we have a comprehensive strategy for how we go forward for Vietnam but that is certainly an important market for us as well.’

Meanwhile the first Indonesian Apache will go into production in December 2016, with flight tests expected in June 2017 and delivery in November to December next year.*

Company officials said the Indonesian Ministry of Defence had expressed an ‘appetite’ for an additional eight Apaches once the initial batch of aircraft enter service.*

*Jakarta has also advanced its interest in the Chinook, submitting a pricing and availability request with the US government for four to 12 CH-47Fs.
*
The company is now awaiting a formal letter of request from the Indonesian government to advance the sale through the US foreign military sale (FMS) process.

‘Previously we had discussions with the Indonesian armed forces, including the defence minister, and they were looking at the CH-47D, the older model Chinook. But recently they have moved away from that and they are focused on getting the CH-47F, which is the current model and that’s what we are focused on right now,’ said Yeong. 

The company is also hopeful that should Jakarta opt for an initial order of as few as four CH-47F aircraft, the realities imposed by the country’s geographical and geopolitical challenges will push the armed forces’ case for additional Chinooks.

‘We sold the Apache to Indonesia and that has been a foot in the door,’ Yeong explained.

‘They are looking to buy the Chinook now as they modernise their armed forces and we are ready to participate in fair and transparent competition, working with local industry – we will not just sell the equipment and leave, we plan to stay engaged with the country.’

*https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/rotorhub/indo-defence-2016-boeing-looks-leverage-apache-sal/*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

gondes said:


> *TNI AD Prioritaskan Pembangunan Sarana Militer Perbatasan*
> *Patricia Diah Ayu Saraswati*, CNN Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pembangunan wilayah Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia (NKRI) dan wilayah pinggiran atau perbatasan menjadi prioritas program kerja TNI AD tahun 2017. (CNN Indonesia/Safir Makki)
> 
> *Jakarta, CNN Indonesia * -- Pembangunan wilayah Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia (NKRI) dan wilayah pinggiran menjadi prioritas program kerja TNI Angkatan Darat tahun 2017.
> 
> Kepala Staf TNI-AD Jenderal Mulyono menyatakan, prioritas program kerja tersebut mengacu pada kebijakan Presiden Joko Widodo serta program kerja Panglim TNI Jenderal Gatot Nurmantyo.
> 
> "Upaya membangun wilayah NKRI dan wilayah pinggiran, tentunya harus terwujud situasi yang aman sehingga yang kami lakukan mengantisipasi perkembangan situasi di wilayah," kata Mulyono saat memimpin Rapim TNI AD di Mabesad, Jakarta Pusat, Senin (23/1).
> 
> Untuk mewujudkan program pembangunan di wilayah pinggiran, kata Mulyono, TNI AD berencana membangun sejumlah fasilitas pendukung di wilayah-wilayah pinggiran atau perbatasan.
> 
> "Pembangunan sarana dan prasarana militer dibutuhkan di sana untuk mewujudkan rasa aman itu," jelas Mulyono.
> 
> Mulyono mengatakan pengadaan alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) untuk tahun 2017 sudah dalam proses dari program rencana strategis (renstra) pertama.
> 
> Terkait dengan alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista), Mulyono mengatakan ada 2 hal. Pertama, yang sudah dalam proses dari program rencana strategis (renstra) pertama akan hadir di tahun 2017. Sementara untuk kebutuhan pengadaan parsial masih dalam kajian tahun ini.
> 
> *"Salah satunya tank pandur, itu yang kemarin juga menjadi program yang harus kami bahas karena nantinya akan menjadi pengganti alutsista yang sudah tua usianya," jelas Mulyono.*
> 
> Tahun ini, negara mengucurkan anggaran sektor pertahanan sebesar Rp46 triliun. Anggaran tersebut naik Rp1 triliun rupiah dibandingkan dengan tahun sebelumnya.
> 
> "Harapan kami, Rp46 triliun itu bisa kami manfaatkan secara maksimal untuk memenuhi kebutuhan dengan skala prioritas," ujar Mulyono.
> 
> Kegiatan Rapim TNI AD digelar sebagai tindak lanjut dari Rapim TNI yang digelar 16-19 Januari lalu. Rapim tersebut bertujuan untuk mengevaluasi pelaksanaan progran dan anggaran tahun 2016, menyamakan persepsi, menyampaikan kebijakan dan garis besar Petunjuk Pelaksanaan Program dan Anggaran tahun 2017, serta menyampaikan pokok kebijakan pimpinan TNI AD tahun 2017. *(gil)
> 
> http://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasiona...taskan-pembangunan-sarana-militer-perbatasan/
> *
> Military capacity improvement in border areas will be priority.
> 
> About Pandur...anyone can inform how many Pandur we will buy? And what is the specs




Austria ordered 34 Pandur II for Euro 105 mil also in 2016...our order is worth USD 39 mil....so we probably get 12 units

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Austria ordered 34 Pandur II for Euro 105 mil also in 2016...our order is worth USD 39 mil....so we probably get 12 units



more than that actually, they only stated our orders is worth more than 39 million US dollar

*Asia’s most and least powerful passports*

News Desk
dataLEADS/ANN

New Delhi | Fri, January 20, 2017 | 08:57 pm




What is the most powerful passport in Asia? (Shutterstock/File)

Singaporean passports have been ranked the most powerful passports in Asia and world's second-most "powerful" passport, according to a worldwide ranking for passports.

Singapore has overtaken South Korea and has become the highest ranked Asian passport with a visa-free score of 157.

Worldwide, Germany stands at the top with a visa-free score of 158, according to the research conducted by financial advisory firm Arton Capital which has ranked different passports based number of countries each passport holder can visit without a visa, or where they can obtain a visa on arrival. The index looks at 193 countries and six territories. Germans have the most powerful passports in the world, offering visa-free access to 177 countries and territories out of a total of 218.

Other Asian countries in the top 10 list are Japan ( 155 ), Malaysia ( 154 ), South Korea ( 153 ), Hong Kong ( 140 ) and Brunei with a score of 134. 

Indonesia ranks 69 with a score of 58, below Philippines, which ranks at 67 with a score of 60.

At the bottom of the list, labelled countries with the "worst passports," are Pakistan, at 26 followed by Sri Lanka ( 35 ), Bangladesh ( 35 ) and Nepal ( 37 ). While China and India rank low at 57 and 46 as per index ranking. 

According to John Hanafin, CEO of Arton Capital, "The desire to improve opportunity and security transcends borders. As such, having a second citizenship has never been more relevant."

In recent years, citizenship by investment has become a billion dollar industry, with over 20,000 investors seeking a second residency or citizenship around the globe very year.





Most and least powerful passport in Asia.(ANN/dataLeads)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/seasia/2017/01/20/asias-most-and-least-powerful-passports.html


----------



## afiq0110

pr1v4t33r said:


> Regarding the navy fleet expansion into 3 armada in the near future, that's commendable and a long overdue action. But how it's stand compared to Majapahit fleet in the past? They have 5 strong fleets. No wonder they can expanded their kingdom even bigger than modern-day Indonesia.
> 
> This is what we called Global Maritime Axis.
> View attachment 370985
> 
> _http://nasional.news.viva.co.id/news/read/637865-kerajaan-majapahit-dijaga-lima-gugus-kapal-perang _


We'll get there... Be patient... We always reflect our action based on our history...


----------



## UMNOPutra

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> No thanks, we already accept that Sipadan and Ligitan are yours. It's better for Indonesians to continue develop their country to become wealthier and more powerful. We have much better thing to do than getting involved in a petty war with Malaysia, it's not worth our time.
> 
> We will make Indonesia greater than ever, I know you're worried.... Just accept the inevitable



Hahahaha ... I hope that your dream will come true .. But ... contradicting with your optimism ... ... actually your GDP (in USD) hjas been contracting since 2012. ... meanwhile other ASEAN countries continue to expand their GDP ...






But also don't forget that currently we are still feeding almost 2 million of your people who are legally and/or illegally still living and working in Malaysia as TKI's ..


----------



## Nike

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha ... I hope that your dream will come true .. But ... contradicting with your optimism ... ... actually your GDP (in USD) hjas been contracting since 2012. ... meanwhile other ASEAN countries continue to expand their GDP ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But also don't forget that currently we are still feeding almost 2 million of your people who are legally and/or illegally still living and working in Malaysia as TKI's ..



actually the worst currency performer in ASEAN is Malaysia, Ringgit free fall like no tomorrow. Your country is in deepest shit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha ... I hope that your dream will come true .. But ... contradicting with your optimism ... ... actually your GDP (in USD) hjas been contracting since 2012. ... meanwhile other ASEAN countries continue to expand their GDP ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But also don't forget that currently we are still feeding almost 2 million of your people who are legally and/or illegally still living and working in Malaysia as TKI's ..



LOL speak for yourself, your data stops at 2015. Indonesia's economy is now more than USD 930 bils as of 2016.

http://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/weo/2016/01/weodata/weorept.aspx?pr.x=26&pr.y=7&sy=2010&ey=2016&scsm=1&ssd=1&sort=country&ds=.&br=1&c=536&s=NGDP_RPCH,NGDPD,NGDPDPC,PPPGDP,PPPPC,PPPSH&grp=0&a=

Try to top that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

^^^ The GDP data for ASEAN countries, plus prediction for 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

kavaleri TNI-AD

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## UMNOPutra

_*What .. .. ..Is this True? ..... *_
---
*Sudan’s police arrest UNAMID peacekeepers accused of smuggling weapons *
*



*
January 20, 2017 (EL-FASHER) - The government of North Darfur state Friday has arrested Indonesian soldiers belonging to the hybrid peacekeeping mission in Darfur (UNAMID) for carrying smuggled arms upon leaving El-Fasher airport.
Deputy Governor of North Darfur Mohamed Hasab al-Nabi told Sudan Tribune that security organs at El-Fasher airport on Thursday seized large amount of weapons and ammunition which was in possession of a UNAMID force.
“The UNAMID force was departing after completing its service within the framework of the routine change. In accordance with the information obtained by our security organs, weapons and ammunition were seized besides some other materials that look like dust and stones,” he said.
Meanwhile, in a press release extended to _Sudan Tribune_ Friday, the hybrid mission confirmed the incident saying "a number of weapons and military-related items were found by UNAMID Security in some checked-in luggage" during a rotation of a UNAMID contingent at El Fasher airpot.
In its short statement, UNAMID underlined they altered the Sudanese authorities and launched an investigation.
Hasab al-Nabi said that the force held these weapons and ammunition illegally, adding the state government took the necessary legal procedures and the rest of the moves would be taken by the federal government, Foreign Ministry and the concerned bodies.
For his part, the director of customs police in North Darfur Asim Hamid told Sudan Tribune that their unit at El-Fasher airport has arrested the Indonesian force in possession of the weapons.
He pointed the customs unit was inspecting personal baggage of the departing Indonesian force and 29 Kalashnikov rifles, 4 guns, 6 GM3 guns and 61 various pistols besides large amounts of ammunition.
Hamid further stressed that his forces are ready to protect the security of the country and ensure safety of passengers, praising the customs police in El-Fasher.
The hybrid mission has been deployed in Darfur since December 2007 with a mandate to stem violence against civilians in the western Sudan’s region.
It is the world’s second largest international peacekeeping force with an annual budget of $1.35 billion and almost 20,000 troops.
UN agencies say there are nearly 2.5 million displaced persons in Darfur, despite the signing of peace agreement in Doha in July 2011.
*Source:* http://www.sudantribune.com/spip.php?article61437


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> _*What .. .. ..Is this True? ..... *_
> ---
> *Sudan’s police arrest UNAMID peacekeepers accused of smuggling weapons *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> January 20, 2017 (EL-FASHER) - The government of North Darfur state Friday has arrested Indonesian soldiers belonging to the hybrid peacekeeping mission in Darfur (UNAMID) for carrying smuggled arms upon leaving El-Fasher airport.
> Deputy Governor of North Darfur Mohamed Hasab al-Nabi told Sudan Tribune that security organs at El-Fasher airport on Thursday seized large amount of weapons and ammunition which was in possession of a UNAMID force.
> “The UNAMID force was departing after completing its service within the framework of the routine change. In accordance with the information obtained by our security organs, weapons and ammunition were seized besides some other materials that look like dust and stones,” he said.
> Meanwhile, in a press release extended to _Sudan Tribune_ Friday, the hybrid mission confirmed the incident saying "a number of weapons and military-related items were found by UNAMID Security in some checked-in luggage" during a rotation of a UNAMID contingent at El Fasher airpot.
> In its short statement, UNAMID underlined they altered the Sudanese authorities and launched an investigation.
> Hasab al-Nabi said that the force held these weapons and ammunition illegally, adding the state government took the necessary legal procedures and the rest of the moves would be taken by the federal government, Foreign Ministry and the concerned bodies.
> For his part, the director of customs police in North Darfur Asim Hamid told Sudan Tribune that their unit at El-Fasher airport has arrested the Indonesian force in possession of the weapons.
> He pointed the customs unit was inspecting personal baggage of the departing Indonesian force and 29 Kalashnikov rifles, 4 guns, 6 GM3 guns and 61 various pistols besides large amounts of ammunition.
> Hamid further stressed that his forces are ready to protect the security of the country and ensure safety of passengers, praising the customs police in El-Fasher.
> The hybrid mission has been deployed in Darfur since December 2007 with a mandate to stem violence against civilians in the western Sudan’s region.
> It is the world’s second largest international peacekeeping force with an annual budget of $1.35 billion and almost 20,000 troops.
> UN agencies say there are nearly 2.5 million displaced persons in Darfur, despite the signing of peace agreement in Doha in July 2011.
> *Source:* http://www.sudantribune.com/spip.php?article61437



That is actually cool, reminded me of Indonesia smuggling weapons to Bosnia


----------



## mandala

Test trials of the Indonesian Marines BTR-4Ms. Photos credit to Ukroboronprom.




































http://www.ukrmilitary.com/2017/01/spetstechnoexport-btr4m.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The overall tone for BTR-4M 2nd trial report sounds positive and encouraging. Just the opposite from the 1st trial report. Worth a 2nd chance then. Does it means we gonna buy more?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> The overall tone for BTR-4M 2nd trial report looks positive and encouraging. Just the opposite from the 1st trial report. Does it means we gonna buy more?



dont believe JKGR source reports, sometimes their words can get into IHS Janes contributor (some is Malaysian)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

*Indonesian Army Plans to Buy Austrian Pandur Armoured Vehicles*

Senin, 23 Januari 2017 18:55 WIB
Pewarta: Supervisor

Jakarta, (Antara) - The Indonesian Army plans to procure Pandur II 8x8 armored vehicles developed and produced by an Austrian company in an attempt to strengthen Indonesia's primary weapons defense system.

"We have discussed to buy Pandur to substitute our old military equipment," Indonesian Army Chief of Staff General Mulyono stated during a leaders' meeting of the Army here on Monday.

He said that the purchase of Pandur had been included in the 2017 strategic plan.

Mulyono pointed out that the Pandur II 8x8 was an improved modular all-wheel-drive version of the Pandur 6x6 APC wheeled armored vehicle.

"The purchase will become our priority," he noted.

However, Mulyono could not divulge the number of Pandur units that would be purchased.

"We have not spoken about the number of units. We are still discussing the specification and the functions of the Pandur," he stated.

http://www.antarajatim.com/lihat/be...lans-to-buy-austrian-pandur-armoured-vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha ... I hope that your dream will come true .. But ... contradicting with your optimism ... ... actually your GDP (in USD) hjas been contracting since 2012. ... meanwhile other ASEAN countries continue to expand their GDP ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But also don't forget that currently we are still feeding almost 2 million of your people who are legally and/or illegally still living and working in Malaysia as TKI's ..



Indonesia's growth is on track and continue to expand, even in 2014 and 2015. The nominal GDP can be misleading, implying that the economy is contracting, while in reality it is still growing at steady pace. This is due to changes in IDR and USD exchange rate.

GDP PPP more accurately shows the rate of growth, Indonesia is currently at 8th position

http://statisticstimes.com/economy/countries-by-projected-gdp.php

Even by very conservative projection of $1,200 billion nominal GDP in 2020, Indonesian military budget will continue to dwarf Malaysian military budget, especially with the expected huge revenue windfall from tax, due to recent highly successful tax amnesty. 
Regarding to millions of Indonesian workers in Malaysia, it is a good thing. They are economic heroes, siphoning so much Malaysian capital for transfer to Indonesia. So, Indonesia will get even more prosperous. I hope we can divert much more capital from Malaysia to Indonesia. Thanks for the money!  


I know that you are in a state of denial.But, just accept the inevitable, Indonesia will be greater than ever!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Flypast of Beechcraft T-34C "Charlie" Turbo Mentor with @jupiteraerobaticteam KT-1B.





Uji jelajah Panser Anoa2, 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Defense Minister: AW101 Chopper Purchase Still Unclear*

23 Januari 2017






Leonardo AW-101 helicopter (photo : Biffo)

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu was hesitant to comment on the final decision to purchase the AgustaWestland AW101 helicopter as he previously said that the decision to purchase the helicopter was canceled.

“I’ll coordinate with the new KSAU (Air Force Chief of Staff). We’ll coordinate to clear things up,” Ryamizard said on Friday, January 20, 2017.

Minister Ryamizard confirmed that he once said that the purchase was canceled since President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo declined to approve the purchase. “Yes, that was yesterday (I’ve once said that), it would then be handled by others, soon. But ask the new KSAU for details,” he said.

The new KSAU, Marshall Hadi Tjahjanto, was recently appointed by President Jokowi on Wednesday, January 18, 2017, to replace the vacant position left by Marshall Agus Supriatna, who is entering his retirement.

When further asked upon the plans to purchase the AW101, the Defense Minister stated that the final decision to purchase the U.K. and Italian-made helicopter will be communicated with every related party.

Hadi only provided a brief answer when being asked about the purchase. “Oh that’s still being discussed," he said.

The purchase of the AW101 has been in talks since 2015. The Air Force planned to purchase three units in 2016 and 2018. The helicopter would be used for transporting VIP guests, including the President and Vice President, as well as state guests.

The plan was finally scrapped after Jokowi considered it too expensive. Nonetheless, by the end of 2016, the air force planned to go forward with the purchase to be used for combat and rescue operations.

(Tempo)


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

madokafc said:


> *Defense Minister: AW101 Chopper Purchase Still Unclear*
> 
> 23 Januari 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonardo AW-101 helicopter (photo : Biffo)
> 
> TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu was hesitant to comment on the final decision to purchase the AgustaWestland AW101 helicopter as he previously said that the decision to purchase the helicopter was canceled.
> 
> “I’ll coordinate with the new KSAU (Air Force Chief of Staff). We’ll coordinate to clear things up,” Ryamizard said on Friday, January 20, 2017.
> 
> Minister Ryamizard confirmed that he once said that the purchase was canceled since President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo declined to approve the purchase. “Yes, that was yesterday (I’ve once said that), it would then be handled by others, soon. But ask the new KSAU for details,” he said.
> 
> The new KSAU, Marshall Hadi Tjahjanto, was recently appointed by President Jokowi on Wednesday, January 18, 2017, to replace the vacant position left by Marshall Agus Supriatna, who is entering his retirement.
> 
> When further asked upon the plans to purchase the AW101, the Defense Minister stated that the final decision to purchase the U.K. and Italian-made helicopter will be communicated with every related party.
> 
> Hadi only provided a brief answer when being asked about the purchase. “Oh that’s still being discussed," he said.
> 
> The purchase of the AW101 has been in talks since 2015. The Air Force planned to purchase three units in 2016 and 2018. The helicopter would be used for transporting VIP guests, including the President and Vice President, as well as state guests.
> 
> The plan was finally scrapped after Jokowi considered it too expensive. Nonetheless, by the end of 2016, the air force planned to go forward with the purchase to be used for combat and rescue operations.
> 
> (Tempo)



Batal! Heli overpret ehh overprice!

Nih bendera sama roundel AU nya udah jadi item

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

More pics of the Indonesian Marines new BTR-4Ms test trials. Credit to Ukroboronprom.









































http://ukroboronprom.com.ua/uk/media/btr-4m-u-tropikah-indonezii.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Indonesia's growth is on track and continue to expand, even in 2014 and 2015. The nominal GDP can be misleading, implying that the economy is contracting, while in reality it is still growing at steady pace. This is due to changes in IDR and USD exchange rate.



True that, relying on US dollar for currency benchmarking is less and less reliable these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Credit to Wisnu Heriyanto & supermarine.


----------



## papacita

KOSTRAD 8th Cavalry Battalion profile three parts video
https://www.instagram.com/yonkav8_narasingawiratama/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

papacita said:


> KOSTRAD 8th Cavalry Battalion profile three parts video
> https://www.instagram.com/yonkav8_narasingawiratama/
> View attachment 371468
> View attachment 371470
> View attachment 371471
> View attachment 371472
> View attachment 371473


^^ Youtube video.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

mandala said:


> ^^ Youtube video.


at 0:38 what type of apfsds?


----------



## mejikuhibiu

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha ... I hope that your dream will come true .. But ... contradicting with your optimism ... ... actually your GDP (in USD) hjas been contracting since 2012. ... meanwhile other ASEAN countries continue to expand their GDP ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But also don't forget that currently we are still feeding almost 2 million of your people who are legally and/or illegally still living and working in Malaysia as TKI's ..


shit.. u know bout Indonesia Economy condition.. but dont know how damaging ur economy and currency..


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT DI to launch its newest CN-245 next year
_State-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) is set to launch its newest CN-245 plane next year. _






The company is still in the process of designing the plane, which is the derivative of CN-235 plane, PT DI President Director Budi Santoso said here on Tuesday.

"It is still being designed. God willing, we will start (producing it). It is the derivative of CN-235 plane. Hence, it is not a new plane because 80 percent of its components are same as those of CN-235 and 295. We hope it can fly in 2018," he added.

Budi stated that the manufacture of CN-245 could be completed in 2018 because it was not as difficult as that of CN-219.

_"(The components of) N-219 are all new. For CN-245, we will just produce its tail, while the other components are the same. Likewise, its certificate is also the same as that of CN-235,"_ he remarked.

He pointed out that the company was in the process of applying for a certificate for CN-245 by cooperating with an aircraft manufacturer based in Toulouse, France.

"If we are to certify our product with EASA or the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) by directly applying for it, then we would get the last turn," he added.

Airbus has expressed its support for the production of CN-245 because it would complement to its previous series, VN-235 and CN-295, he stated.

_"God willing, the (certification) process will run quickly because it is not a new plane and nearly 80 percent of its components are already in place,"_ he pointed out.

"The idea and design of CN-245 are purely that of Indonesians," he said.

CN-245 is a light plane developed with a capacity of carrying 30-50 people, he added.

_http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/109091/pt-di-to-launch-its-newest-cn-245-next-year_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## caksakerah

Good news and smart move. Hope everything goes well as planed. 


pr1v4t33r said:


> PT DI to launch its newest CN-245 next year
> _State-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) is set to launch its newest CN-245 plane next year. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company is still in the process of designing the plane, which is the derivative of CN-235 plane, PT DI President Director Budi Santoso said here on Tuesday.
> 
> "It is still being designed. God willing, we will start (producing it). It is the derivative of CN-235 plane. Hence, it is not a new plane because 80 percent of its components are same as those of CN-235 and 295. We hope it can fly in 2018," he added.
> 
> Budi stated that the manufacture of CN-245 could be completed in 2018 because it was not as difficult as that of CN-219.
> 
> _"(The components of) N-219 are all new. For CN-245, we will just produce its tail, while the other components are the same. Likewise, its certificate is also the same as that of CN-235,"_ he remarked.
> 
> He pointed out that the company was in the process of applying for a certificate for CN-245 by cooperating with an aircraft manufacturer based in Toulouse, France.
> 
> "If we are to certify our product with EASA or the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) by directly applying for it, then we would get the last turn," he added.
> 
> Airbus has expressed its support for the production of CN-245 because it would complement to its previous series, VN-235 and CN-295, he stated.
> 
> _"God willing, the (certification) process will run quickly because it is not a new plane and nearly 80 percent of its components are already in place,"_ he pointed out.
> 
> "The idea and design of CN-245 are purely that of Indonesians," he said.
> 
> CN-245 is a light plane developed with a capacity of carrying 30-50 people, he added.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia launches long-delayed LST for navy*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
24 January 2017
Indonesian shipbuilder PT Dok & Perkapalan Kodja Bahari (PT DKB) has launched a 117 m landing ship tank (LST) vessel on order for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL).

The vessel, which has been named _Teluk Kupang_ and given the pennant number 519, was launched on 17 January, after a delay of about 18 months, PT DKB confirmed with _IHS Jane's_ on 24 January.

The LST was originally scheduled to be delivered to the TNI-AL in October 2014. However a company official told _IHS Jane's_ at the Indo Defence 2016 exhibition in Jakarta that there were a number of "financial challenges" beyond the company's control that caused work on the LST to stop.

http://www.janes.com/article/67168/indonesia-launches-long-delayed-lst-for-navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

mandala said:


> More pics of the Indonesian Marines new BTR-4Ms test trials. Credit to Ukroboronprom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ukroboronprom.com.ua/uk/media/btr-4m-u-tropikah-indonezii.html



Tell me, what's the different between BTR 4 and Anoa. Well, I know that it has 8 wheels compared to Anoa 6 wheels. But there must be another technical reason why we take this vehicle for the Marine, while we have already have Anoa. What this vehicle can while Anoa can't.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Ukrainian BTR-4M armored vehicle was tested in the tropics

_The BTR-4M armored vehicle which has been used in the Donbas from the very beginning of the conflict, has been successfully tested in the tropical climate in Indonesia._






As reported by UNIAN, five Ukrainian armored vehicles were delivered to the Marine Corps of Indonesia as part of a contract signed in the beginning of 2014 between the Indonesian Defense Ministry and the State enterprise, SpetsTechnoExport, a part of Ukroboronprom.

During the tests in the presence of Ukrainian specialists, the capabilities of the armored vehicles in the sea were tested, along with ammunition tests in the mountains and tests of the vehicles’ driving performance on both the road and ground.

“A 100 km march began at night when a convoy of BTR-4Мs went by road from the capital of Indonesia, Jakarta, to the coast of the Java Sea. At dawn, the armored vehicles tested their amphibious capabilities in the sea,” the press service of Ukroboronprom reported.

It is noted that each of the five BTR-4Мs took part in successfully firing at hypothetical targets at various distances.

The BTR-4М has an 8×8 wheel arrangement, is equipped with Deutz engines and Allison transmissions which meet NATO standards.

_http://uawire.org/news/ukrainian-armored-vehicle-fighting-in-the-donbas-tested-in-the-tropics_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MoralBastard

Brainsucker said:


> Tell me, what's the different between BTR 4 and Anoa. Well, I know that it has 8 wheels compared to Anoa 6 wheels. But there must be another technical reason why we take this vehicle for the Marine, while we have already have Anoa. What this vehicle can while Anoa can't.


Simple..... btr is full amphibious meanwhile in other side the anoa only have a limited amphibious capability ....noted that anoa 2 amphibous prototype still undergo several test to meet TNI technical requirements... CMIIW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## papacita

Brainsucker said:


> Tell me, what's the different between BTR 4 and Anoa. Well, I know that it has 8 wheels compared to Anoa 6 wheels. But there must be another technical reason why we take this vehicle for the Marine, while we have already have Anoa. What this vehicle can while Anoa can't.



Marines want amphibious vehicle that can stay in Sea State level 3, Anoa isn't able to do so. If you see huge propellers on Anoa 2 amphibious, it's to maximize speed on water to fill tech requirement for Army. If Marines want local APC they have to wait for new 8x8 or uh, maybe local AAV

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

pr1v4t33r said:


> PT DI to launch its newest CN-245 next year
> _State-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) is set to launch its newest CN-245 plane next year. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company is still in the process of designing the plane, which is the derivative of CN-235 plane, PT DI President Director Budi Santoso said here on Tuesday.
> 
> "It is still being designed. God willing, we will start (producing it). It is the derivative of CN-235 plane. Hence, it is not a new plane because 80 percent of its components are same as those of CN-235 and 295. We hope it can fly in 2018," he added.
> 
> Budi stated that the manufacture of CN-245 could be completed in 2018 because it was not as difficult as that of CN-219.
> 
> _"(The components of) N-219 are all new. For CN-245, we will just produce its tail, while the other components are the same. Likewise, its certificate is also the same as that of CN-235,"_ he remarked.
> 
> He pointed out that the company was in the process of applying for a certificate for CN-245 by cooperating with an aircraft manufacturer based in Toulouse, France.
> 
> "If we are to certify our product with EASA or the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) by directly applying for it, then we would get the last turn," he added.
> 
> Airbus has expressed its support for the production of CN-245 because it would complement to its previous series, VN-235 and CN-295, he stated.
> 
> _"God willing, the (certification) process will run quickly because it is not a new plane and nearly 80 percent of its components are already in place,"_ he pointed out.
> 
> "The idea and design of CN-245 are purely that of Indonesians," he said.
> 
> CN-245 is a light plane developed with a capacity of carrying 30-50 people, he added.
> 
> _http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/109091/pt-di-to-launch-its-newest-cn-245-next-year_




Airbus has no involvement in R&D, so it should be named N-245

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Airbus has no involvement in R&D, so it should be named N-245



R&D was done mostly by LAPAN using Gov funds, but how to produce and market the aircraft is what's matters next. That's why PT.DI, as the manufacturer bring Airbus to the table to accelerate certification process to help opening up international market. That's tactical move taken by PT.DI for marketing purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mengkom

pr1v4t33r said:


> PT DI to launch its newest CN-245 next year
> _State-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) is set to launch its newest CN-245 plane next year. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company is still in the process of designing the plane, which is the derivative of CN-235 plane, PT DI President Director Budi Santoso said here on Tuesday.
> 
> "It is still being designed. God willing, we will start (producing it). It is the derivative of CN-235 plane. Hence, it is not a new plane because 80 percent of its components are same as those of CN-235 and 295. We hope it can fly in 2018," he added.
> 
> Budi stated that the manufacture of CN-245 could be completed in 2018 because it was not as difficult as that of CN-219.
> 
> _"(The components of) N-219 are all new. For CN-245, we will just produce its tail, while the other components are the same. Likewise, its certificate is also the same as that of CN-235,"_ he remarked.
> 
> He pointed out that the company was in the process of applying for a certificate for CN-245 by cooperating with an aircraft manufacturer based in Toulouse, France.
> 
> "If we are to certify our product with EASA or the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) by directly applying for it, then we would get the last turn," he added.
> 
> Airbus has expressed its support for the production of CN-245 because it would complement to its previous series, VN-235 and CN-295, he stated.
> 
> _"God willing, the (certification) process will run quickly because it is not a new plane and nearly 80 percent of its components are already in place,"_ he pointed out.
> 
> "The idea and design of CN-245 are purely that of Indonesians," he said.
> 
> CN-245 is a light plane developed with a capacity of carrying 30-50 people, he added.
> 
> _http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/109091/pt-di-to-launch-its-newest-cn-245-next-year_


it looks similar to Regio-prop R-80, a private venture from habibie's son
same stuff different name i guess


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mengkom said:


> it looks similar to Regio-prop R-80, a private venture from habibie's son. Same stuff different name i guess



N-245 designed for 30 to 50 passenger while Regio 80 for 70 to 80 passenger. R-80 is currently still in early design stage and still seeking for investor, nothing concrete comes up yet. On the other hand, N-245 is part of national strategic program, so RnD funding is secure.


R80 development program


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesia takes delivery of first SIGMA 10514 frigate*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
25 January 2017






Indonesia's first SIGMA 10514 Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) guided-missile frigate, Raden Eddy Martadinata, during its sea trials in the Java Sea. Source: Damen

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) has taken delivery of its first SIGMA 10514 Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) guided-missile frigate.

The vessel, which will be the future KRI _Raden Eddy Martadinata_ with pennant number 331, was handed over by state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL on 23 January at the company's premises in Surabaya.

The 105 m frigate, which is the first of two ships jointly constructed by Damen and PT PAL, completed its sea trials in September 2016.

The frigate features a standard displacement of approximately 2,400 tonnes and can accommodate a crew of 120. It can attain a top speed of 28 kt, a maximum range of 5,000 n miles at 14 kt, and a standard range of 4,000 n miles at 18 kt.

The platform has been equipped with core mission systems supplied by Thales Nederland, including the TACTICOS combat management system, SMART-S Mk 2 surveillance radar, and STIR 1.2 EO Mk 2 radar/electro-optical tracking system.

_Raden Eddy Martadinata_ is expected to join the TNI-AL's Eastern Fleet once it is inducted into service.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(201 of 239 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/67212/indonesia-takes-delivery-of-first-sigma-10514-frigate

Congratulations to Indonesian brothers on this I hope Indonesian Military keeps growing both in numbers and quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Aircraft rescue exercise by the Indonesian Army 300th Raider Infantry Battalion

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

pr1v4t33r said:


> R&D was done mostly by LAPAN using Gov funds, but how to produce and market the aircraft is what's matters next. That's why PT.DI, as the manufacturer bring Airbus to the table to accelerate certification process to help opening up international market. That's tactical move taken by PT.DI for marketing purpose.



OK, so it's a marketing trick.



Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Aircraft rescue exercise by the Indonesian Army 300th Raider Infantry Battalion
> View attachment 371927



Wow....old Bouraq plane


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2A4 MBT.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samudro_JOY

SIGMA-PKR (modified for OPV (90/91m))

here's my attempt to modify the existing sigma pkr design
This is my personal point of view about the OPV requirement for the navy. I chose sigma 10514 bridge superstructure because it has the tallest profile among the sigma combatant series, so I expect more panoramic view from it, and why using sigma combatant hull ? because we acquired the sigma technology, based on that scenario, I decided to recreate the depth detail of it into a 3D model 





*SP requirement anti-ship missile
ignoring hull costs and hull efficiency, so basically what I'm doing is ...
1. I took unmodified-hull module 2 (fore-bow)
2. I took unmodified-hull module 1 (stern)
3. I trim hull module 3 to +- (14.0 m) in order to make its total length = 90m , I think it possible to do that in reality as can be seen in this concept 
4. I took some of DAMEN-OPV 1400 design as preference for hangar,upstakes etc modification since its has more compact design
5. DAMEN multi-mission bay 
using module-1 hull > assuming the existing module 1 design can be modified into multi mission bay. I dont know exact dimension for the multi mission bay but, I designed it to carry (2x) 20 ft type dry containers in both port (aft) coloumn and starboard (aft) coloumn and RHIB (+-9,5 m) rapid launcher in the middle (for SF/Covert mission configuration)








Spoiler



{























}



*sorry if the weapon and sensors are not correctly compatible each other since I couldnt find the best model of it
*sorry for over-crowded and tight space for (davit) RHIB placement since I forgot that I'm using sigma combatant hull, I think it not just possible to make an opening in between the hull as the way OPV hulls are
* the thing that still bugged me is how the container elevator works with that lorry railing system, in that multi mission module, whether using scissor elevator or maybe the ones like in the carrier or somethin', it just beyond my imagination ...

*hull,superstructure creation and its modification were done by me (model is virtually not perfectly accurate both dimension and form)
*weapon, sensor and its small detail were taken from sketchup repository (c) original modellers

feel free to correct the exact measurement or method to measure those module if it wrong, since I'm still novice and pls dont take my post seriously, I'm doing it just for fun xD

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Brainsucker

samudro_JOY said:


> SIGMA-PKR (modified for OPV (90/91m))
> 
> here's my attempt to modify the existing sigma pkr design
> This is my personal point of view about the OPV requirement for the navy. I chose sigma 10514 bridge superstructure because it has the tallest profile among the sigma combatant series, so I expect more panoramic view from it, and why using sigma combatant hull ? because we acquired the sigma technology, based on that scenario, I decided to recreate the depth detail of it into a 3D model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SP requirement anti-ship missile
> ignoring hull costs and hull efficiency, so basically what I'm doing is ...
> 1. I took unmodified-hull module 2 (fore-bow)
> 2. I took unmodified-hull module 1 (stern)
> 3. I trim hull module 3 to +- (14.0 m) in order to make its total length = 90m , I think it possible to do that in reality as can be seen in this concept
> 4. I took some of DAMEN-OPV 1400 design as preference for hangar,upstakes etc modification since its has more compact design
> 5. DAMEN multi-mission bay
> using module-1 hull > assuming the existing module 1 design can be modified into multi mission bay. I dont know exact dimension for the multi mission bay but, I designed it to carry (2x) 20 ft type dry containers in both port (aft) coloumn and starboard (aft) coloumn and RHIB (+-9,5 m) rapid launcher in the middle (for SF/Covert mission configuration)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> {
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> }
> 
> 
> 
> *sorry if the weapon and sensors are not correctly compatible each other since I couldnt find the best model of it
> *sorry for over-crowded and tight space for (davit) RHIB placement since I forgot that I'm using sigma combatant hull, I think it not just possible to make an opening in between the hull as the way OPV hulls are
> * the thing that still bugged me is how the container elevator works with that lorry railing system, in that multi mission module, whether using scissor elevator or maybe the ones like in the carrier or somethin', it just beyond my imagination ...
> 
> *hull,superstructure creation and its modification were done by me (model is virtually not perfectly accurate both dimension and form)
> *weapon, sensor and its small detail were taken from sketchup repository (c) original modellers
> 
> feel free to correct the exact measurement or method to measure those module if it wrong, since I'm still novice and pls dont take my post seriously, I'm doing it just for fun xD



I heard that it has VLS tube..., or it is actually not?


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia and Greece expand industrial collaboration*

Indonesia and Greece have signed a letter of intent (LoI) to expand co-operation in defence, the Ministry of Defence (MoD) in Jakarta confirmed on 25 January.

The agreement was signed by the defence ministers of the two countries in late 2016 and will be "followed up" later this year by the sharing of industrial information and "other co-operation activities", said the MoD.

It is likely that the LoI will need to be ratified by the two governments before activities can commence, but the MoD indicated that land systems programmes could be an area where Indonesia and Greece will collaborate.

To this end, the MoD said that Indonesia's state-owned company PT Pindad, which specialises in military vehicles, ammunition and firearms, had already established collaborative ties with a Greek company.
http://www.janes.com/article/67236/indonesia-and-greece-expand-industrial-collaboration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## papacita

Stealth Unmaned Surface Vehicle Pandawa-35 developed by naval engineering college STTAL

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia dispatches team to Sudan for arms smuggling case*
Rabu, 25 Januari 2017 20:00 WIB - 0 Views






General Tito Karnavian. (ANTARA/Sigid Kurniawan)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - National Police Chief General Tito Karnavian revealed his plan to send a team to Sudan on Wednesday night to offer legal aid in an arms smuggling case allegedly involving members of the Indonesian peacekeeping force in Darfur.

"The team will leave for Sudan tonight to provide legal assistance and to coordinate with the local governments, including the United Nations (UN) and the Sudanese authorities," Karnavian stated after accompanying President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) to the National Polices leadership meeting here on Wednesday morning.

Earlier a report surfaced in which the North Darfur government had announced that Indonesian police members of the peacekeeping force were arrested at the Al-Fashir Airport in Sudan on Jan 20 for allegedly attempting to smuggle arms and ammunition camouflaged as rare minerals.

However, Karnavian denied the involvement of the Indonesian peacekeeping force members in the smuggling of arms and ammunition through the Al-Fashir Airport.

The National Police chief revealed that 10 suitcases containing a variety of weapons and ammunition did not belong to the Indonesian policemen who had completed their service in Sudan.

According to the Sudanese Media Centre, various weapons and ammunition, including Kalashnikov rifles, GM3 rifles, and other handguns, as well as large quantities of ammunition, were unearthed during a search conducted by the local authorities.

According to the UN, the peacekeeping mission in war-torn Sudan comprises 19,248 police and military personnel from various countries. This number includes 1,583 police personnel and 13 formed police units of up to 140 personnel each, which constitutes the Indonesian police unit.
(Uu.O001/INE/KR-BSR)
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKRI

*KRI IRIAN 201*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nufix

NKRI said:


> *KRI IRIAN 201*



I really hope that this beast goes head to head against Dutch carrier group, sadly the dutch quickly evacuated their carrier from West Papua.


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKRI

nufix said:


> I really hope that this beast goes head to head against Dutch carrier group, sadly the dutch quickly evacuated their carrier from West Papua.


with this too
*Whiskey Class*







*Tu-16*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*US supports Indonesia`s maritime policy*
Kamis, 26 Januari 2017 22:05 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The government of the United States supports Indonesias maritime policy, US Ambassador to Indonesia Joseph R. Donovan Jr. has said.

"We discussed strategic relations between the US and Indonesia in an attempt to support Indonesias maritime policy," Joseph R. Donovan Jr. stated after a meeting with Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs, Luhut Binsar Panjaitan, here on Thursday.

The meeting discussed issuesrelated to fisheries, maritime and other domains.

However, the US Ambassador did not discuss any specific investment in Indonesia.

"We discussed trade and investment. I see that there is a close relationship between Indonesia and the United States in the field of aviation and power generation," he noted.

The ambassador expected that the cooperation between the two countries, especially when it comes to their strategic partnership, could be further strengthened and expanded.

On the occasion, the senior minister said the US government considers that the bilateral relations can be improved further. He added that the US assessed Indonesia as one of the largest economies in the world.

Indonesia is also considered as the largest Muslim country in the world.

"The US has interests in the South China Sea. The US has an interest in protecting us as a partner. On the other hand, China is also our good partner. But we cannot be dictated by any country, including China and the US," he affirmed.

President Joko Widodo (Jokowi), who is determined to develop Indonesia into a global maritime axis, believed that the clusters of islands and the vast waters of Indonesia can be used as one of the main axis for advancing the country.

The head of state also emphasized that the nation needs to promote its maritime identity and culture in line with its vision to become the global maritime axis.

The government, therefore, has identified the maritime sector as one of the key sectors for development.

"We have so far ignored these sectors and never gave them enough attention while the fact is that two thirds of the Indonesian territory comprises waters and it is a huge potential," he explained.

He said one way to boost the countrys economic growth was to undertake infrastructure development to ensure smooth distribution of goods by land and sea.

"We wish to start paying attention to it, develop the physical infrastructure and build shipyards since inter-connectivity among the islands is very important in addition to maritime education," he underlined.

Indonesia is one of the worlds largest maritime countries, with an estimated 5.8 million square kilometers of sea territory, while its land territory covers only 1.9 million square kilometers.

Its coastline is about 92 thousand kilometers long, making it the second-longest after Canada.

The country is the largest archipelagic nation in the world, as around 70 percent of its total territory is water, and it has 17,480 islands.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## nametag

nufix said:


> I really hope that this beast goes head to head against Dutch carrier group, sadly the dutch quickly evacuated their carrier from West Papua.


Luckily for us, it didn't happened. The sverdlov class are actually obsolete. The rusian are actually going to scrapped it if we didn't buy it. With the advent of carrier and naval air power era. A conventional/battleship era warship with its big turret and big guns like the sverdlov (kri irian) becomes irrelevant

Most people believe KRI IRIAN is feared by the dutch because it was the biggest ship in our inventory, and the soekarno government often use it as a propaganda material for the masses. Thus creating the myths that KRI Irian was so terrible and feared by the dutch and our neighbors. In reality the dutch navy, as well as the british fleet consider the Whiskey and the Badgers as the most potential threats in our inventory far more than a single sverdlov.


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

nufix said:


> I really hope that this beast goes head to head against Dutch carrier group, sadly the dutch quickly evacuated their carrier from West Papua.




It's a good thing, that didn't happen. KRI Irian is actually an obsolete warship in 1960's. Just a light cruiser with WW2 technology. Soviet Navy at the time used Kynda class cruiser as their most advanced warship. 

Dutch S-2 Tracker aboard Karel Doorman can be equipped with bombs and torpedoes for striking ships, although it's ASW aircrafts. WW2 has taught us that air power is essential for maritime domination, so it would be much better to use Tu-16 and Il-28T against Karel Doorman, obviously with enough escort. KS-1 and RAT-52 torpedo are more effective, than 6" guns with range at only 30km. 

Komar class with Styx AShM may also be used to interdict Karel Doorman battlegroup, as they can infiltrate at night time among small islands.


----------



## GraveDigger388

papacita said:


> Stealth Unmaned Surface Vehicle Pandawa-35 developed by naval engineering college STTAL


White Bonefish. Hehe...


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

nufix said:


> I really hope that this beast goes head to head against Dutch carrier group, sadly the dutch quickly evacuated their carrier from West Papua.


Could be disaster for us.
Sverdlov are known for the lack of air defense weapon, and Soviet cannot fully operate them as blue water power since the ships are heavily depends on protection from land-based air defense. Even at the time when we acquire RI Irian, Soviet already start scraping this class - it was built with WW2 tech.

Not to mention our capabilities to operate in terms of combined military ops during that time still questionable.
Yes we get lots of Migs and Naval weapon but in relative short periode, i dont think the Navy back then already have a combined ops doctrine. Remember during Arafura skirmish our Air Force cannot give protection to Yos Sudarso's squad.
Without interoperability, sending RI Irian can be disastrous, she can be sitting duck target for Dutch air fleet.

With our economy condition in that era i dont think we can mobilize our 'huge' military asset to mount an open / frontal conflict with the Dutch forces in Irian. Even if we managed to do that, we cant sustain it. Still lack of logistic hub, and combined operation capability.

All these goodies back in the 60's are part of the 'Mercu Suar' policy - something for psychological effect rather than real impact on the field.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Could be disaster for us.
> Sverdlov are known for the lack of air defense weapon, and Soviet cannot fully operate them as blue water power since the ships are heavily depends on protection from land-based air defense. Even at the time when we acquire RI Irian, Soviet already start scraping this class - it was built with WW2 tech.
> 
> Not to mention our capabilities to operate in terms of combined military ops during that time still questionable.
> Yes we get lots of Migs and Naval weapon but in relative short periode, i dont think the Navy back then already have a combined ops doctrine. Remember during Arafura skirmish our Air Force cannot give protection to Yos Sudarso's squad.
> Without interoperability, sending RI Irian can be disastrous, she can be sitting duck target for Dutch air fleet.
> 
> With our economy condition in that era i dont think we can mobilize our 'huge' military asset to mount an open / frontal conflict with the Dutch forces in Irian. Even if we managed to do that, we cant sustain it. Still lack of logistic hub, and combined operation capability.
> 
> All these goodies back in the 60's are part of the 'Mercu Suar' policy - something for psychological effect rather than real impact on the field.



actually it was blessing for us the Dutch succumbs to International pressure instead trying to defend West Papua. When we look carefully our arsenal and military composition at the times we are still at infancy stages on how to conduct large scale military operation against near peer oposition. According to my opinions, the biggest weakness we had is the lack of infrastructure support and logistic hubs. Not to mention financial constraint and severe economic conditions we had at the time limiting our options to prolonged the open conflicts in foreign territory (remember Papua at the is as foreign as Australia to us regarding the vast differences with other Indonesia provinces).


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The threat of "full scale war" over Netherlands New Guinea with USSR backup after Dutch destruction in WW2 was the key for our big win in diplomatic war over papua. Without that push, USA will never agree to pressure Dutch to surrender. Soekarno was a genius!


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> actually it was blessing for us the Dutch succumbs to International pressure instead trying to defend West Papua. When we look carefully our arsenal and military composition at the times we are still at infancy stages on how to conduct large scale military operation against near peer oposition. According to my opinions, the biggest weakness we had is the lack of infrastructure support and logistic hubs. Not to mention financial constraint and severe economic conditions we had at the time limiting our options to prolonged the open conflicts in foreign territory (remember Papua at the is as foreign as Australia to us regarding the vast differences with other Indonesia provinces).


True that..
Not to mention inter-branch communication and interoperability issues.


----------



## striver44

credit to penkostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NKRI

*"Black Panther" No.12 Squadron*




@JEFF Prananda

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

Entebbe Operation style - Paskhas, IAF. Image credit to Jeff Prananda.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Gong xi fa cai for All Chinese in Indonesia ....




*


----------



## faries

Image credit to Bayu Siswanto & Sukhoi's pilot.






Image credit to Bayu Siswanto.



*Texstars to develop canopy and windshield transparencies for the KF-X fighter*


*



*

Posted on January 25, 2017 by Courtney Sturniolo

Grand Prairie, Texas – 24 January 2017. Texstars LLC, a leading innovator and manufacturer of aerospace transparencies and plastics, was awarded a multi-year Engineering & Manufacturing Development (EMD) contract from Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI). Under the EMD contract and working closely with the KAI design team, Texstars will develop flight-qualified canopy and windshield transparencies for the KF-X single-seat and tandem-seat advanced multirole fighter aircraft.

Texstars will provide the KF-X fighter with bird-strike resistant transparencies with high-quality optics. The company’s extensive manufacturing know-how will provide KAI with transparency systems that operate in the extreme flight conditions of the KF-X fighter while providing maximum survivability and pilot safety.

Texstars has significant experience providing single- and tandem-seat transparency configurations for a variety of platforms. Texstars co-developed the F-16 transparencies and has been the primary producer since 1977. The company is also a long-time supplier for the B-1B, B-2, E-2C/D, EA-6B, A-10, F-15 and many other fixed-wing aircraft.

http://texstars.com/texstars-to-develop-canopy-and-windshield-transparencies-for-the-kf-x-fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## faries

Image credit to yernanda

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## faries



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Presidential escort, Yogyakarta, Yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## initial_d

pr1v4t33r said:


> Presidential escort, Yogyakarta, Yesterday


Holly crap.... Talking about security..... Thats alot of fire power....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

*Pencak silat* It is a full-body fighting form incorporating strikes, grappling and throwing in addition to weaponry. Every part of the body is used and subject to attack. Pencak silat was practiced not only for physical defense but also for psychological ends. Pencak Silat rely on speed and agility to defeat his opponent. The main characteristics is te exploitation of vital points to defeat the opponent in the shortest time. 
Today pencak silat is one of the extra-curricular activities taught in Indonesian schools and the Merpati Putih (white dove) system is the standard unarmed martial art of the Indonesian National Armed Forces.








Penchak Silat & Self Defense by Hugo Tronche - Expedition Percussion




Face à face - PENCHAK SILAT

-on Movie-




Merantau








The Raid

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pencak_Silat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Leopard 2RI MBTs of the Indonesian Army Kostrad 1st Cavalry Battalion. Photo: Pen Yonkav 1.






https://m.facebook.com/lembagakeris/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## UMNOPutra

pr1v4t33r said:


> Presidential escort, Yogyakarta, Yesterday



Woow .. A max security for Jokowi ...itseems that Jogya is the most dangerous city for Jokowi?


----------



## mandala

Another video of the Indonesian Army Kostrad 8th Cavalry Battalion.






Screenshots:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Astros II MLRS live firing during last year exercise in Natuna. Credit to Pen Kostrad.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## NKRI

faries said:


> Image credit to yernanda



*she's so damn beautiful*
*




@DAMEN*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

GARUDA - MaPhilIndo Exercise
KRI FATAHILLAH 361 in action

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## NKRI

Svantana said:


> GARUDA - MaPhilIndo Exercise
> KRI FATAHILLAH 361 in action



*Eastern Fleet Command








KRI Nanggala 402




Formation










Maneuver






*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## NKRI

*Lead by KRI Nanggala 402



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Caesar 155mm SPH live firing. Credit to Pen Kostrad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

*Mock up of PTDI new commercial aircraft N-245 durring Langkawi International Maritime & Aerospace (LIMA) exhibition, Malaysia. Image credit to Ainonline.*












*Submarine base at Teluk Palu, Central Sulawesi. Credit to Ijal Lubis.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

KRI Nanggala-402. Credit to Guslan Gumilang/Jawa Pos.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BPso1NFgRbt/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Marine Combat Scout (RUPANPUR)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBT maneuvering on muddy grounds. Credit to Pen Kostrad.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

old video Makassar class lpd

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Kirain  Kalo beli buat dicontek dan buat inovasi baru okelah, kalo gak 'RIP' Anoa

www.indomiliter.com/pandur-ii-6x6-jadi-pilihan-pengadaan-alutsista-tni-ad-di-2017/

Tune up BMP-3F

@IMF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKRI

@JEFF prananda

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

dari kaskus

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

*Enam F16 akan patroli di Selat Malaka*
Senin, 30 Januari 2017 21:48 WIB | 3.431 Views
Pewarta: Anggi Romadhoni




Pesawat tempur F-16 TNI AU (ANTARA FOTO/Widodo S. Jusuf)

Pekanbaru (ANTARA News) - Enam unit pesawat tempur F16 dari Skadron Udara 16 Pangkalan Udara Roesmin Nurjadin Pekanbaru menggelar patroli di kawasan perbatasan termasuk Selat Malaka selama satu bulan.

"Berdasarkan instruksi Panglima TNI, bahwa kita harus siap mendukung Nawacita Presiden. Salah satunya Poros Maritim," kata Komandan Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin (RSN) Marsekal Pertama Henri Alfiandi di Pekanbaru, Senin. 

Ia mengatakan bahwa Poros Maritim bisa terlaksana dengan aman dan lancar apabila kekuatan udara hadir dan mengayomi untuk memberikan rasa aman.

Untuk itu, mulai Senin (30/1) hingga 30 hari mendatang keenam pesawat tempur buatan negeri Paman Sam itu akan berada di luar Pangkalan RSN. 

Selain patroli udara di Selat Malaka, pesawat tempur juga akan melakukan patroli hingga ke ujung Pulau Sumatera seperti Provinsi Nangroe Aceh Darussalam. 

Danlanud juga tidak menampik bahwa operasi itu terkait dengan situasi laut China Selatan yang memanas.

"Pasti itu ada, salah satunya reaksi kita gelar kekuatan di wilayah perbatasan. Termasuk di pangkalan terujung. Harus siap menerima kekuatan kita," ujarnya.

Danlanud mengatakan untuk sementara keenam F16 tersebut akan diterbangkan ke Lanud Soewondo, Medan, Sumatera Utara. 

Selama 30 hari, pesawat tempur juga akan melakukan serangkaian latihan dengan sandi Mata Elang. 

Saat ini Lanud RSN memiliki dua skadron pesawat tempur sejalan dengan peningkatan status Lanud tersebut dari Tipe B menjadi Tipe A pada Agustus 2015. 

Dua Skadron itu adalah Skadron Udara Hawk 100/200, Skadron Udara F16 dan ditambah Skadron pemeliharaan.


Editor: Ruslan Burhani

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

*Natuna Brimob being prepared to anticipate South China Sea tension*

Fadli
The Jakarta Post

Batam, Riau Islands | Tue, January 31, 2017 | 05:02 pm




On show is Indonesian Navy war vessel KRI Oswald Siahaan in Natuna waters, Riau Islands province. (Tribunnews/-)

Riau Islands Police will establish a Mobile Brigade (Brimob) division in Natuna in anticipation of escalating conflict in the disputed waters of the South China Sea.

“Establishment of a Brimob force [in Natuna] is in line with the National Police’s decision to strengthen security in the region,” Riau Islands Police chief Sr. Comr. Saptono Erlangga told _The Jakarta Post_ on Tuesday.

National Police chief Gen. Tito Karnavian upgraded the level of Riau Islands Police from type B to type A on Jan. 20, following the change of United States leadership from Barack Obama to newly inaugurated President Donald Trump because it was expected the new administration would affect their policy toward the South China Sea, a potential flash point between “superpower” countries like the US and China.

Following the level upgrade, Riau Islands Police personnel would be increased to around 12,000 from the current 5,000. 

Saptono said the establishment of a Brimob division of 100 personnel in Natuna was in preparation and had been conveyed to the National Police. Natuna is the closest area in Indonesia to the South China Sea.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ed-to-anticipate-south-china-sea-tension.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Credit to Divif 2 Kostrad.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BP67curFYUj/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## faries

*M113 armored personnel carrier, agile when crossing water before maneuvering on the beach*






*Thousand of sheep led by a lion, would be more terrifying than a thousand lions led by a sheep





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Caesar 155mm SPH. Credit to Doni Tri Ambodo.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BMZ7VCjjCCD/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

*Image credit to chendole*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Bugs

anas_nurhafidz said:


>



LOL. HILLARIOUS!


----------



## GraveDigger388

anas_nurhafidz said:


>


Look delicious.....

Wonder what they expressions be if they ever given a chance to taste the actual foods of each of those packages.


----------



## gondes

@oriuploader

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bennedict

(Old Pic) TNI's fleet of F-5 Tiger
credit to ori uploader






Tigers on the hunt






Su-30MKK and F-16
credit inside

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Marine Infantry

@kuadikuat






Old Frigate Wallpaper

#maphilindo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GraveDigger388

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Marine Infantry
> 
> @kuadikuat
> 
> View attachment 373643



The ones on tripods, are those recoilles guns?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sherpa 4x4





Sanca MRAP









PINDAD's small arms

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Pindad Komodo APC Variant of the Indonesian Army Infantry Battallion Raider 323. Credit to Pen Yonif Raider 323.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BP-NdN-AUEg/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## papacita

PAL Kembali Bangun Kapal Cepat Rudal Canggih Pesanan Kemenhan
*




*
Surabaya, (Antara Jatim) - PT PAL Indonesia mulai mengerjakan satu unit kapal cepat rudal (KCR) 60 meter pesanan bagian kedua dari Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) dengan nomer pembangunan W000297.

Direktur Utama PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) M Firmansyah Arifin pada acara "first steel cutting" KCR 60 meter batch #2 di Surabaya, Kamis mengaku berterima kasih atas kepercayaan Kemenhan karena PT PAL telah diminta kembali mengerjakan KCR bagian kedua.

"Kami berterima kasih kepada Kemenhan karena telah memberi kepercayaan, dan kami berusaha terus menuju perubahan yang lebih baik dalam mengerjakan setiap pesanan kapal perang," kata Firmansyah.

Ia mengatakan, dalam setiap progres pembangunan KCR dilakukan dengan progresif, dan sudah ada tujuh blok kapal yang telah dikerjakan sesuai jadwal.

Sementara itu, Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan Kemenhan RI Laksamana Muda TNI Leonardi mengatakan kegiatan pemotongan besi kapal yang dilakukan hari ini adalah bagian untuk mengawali kerangka bangunan kapal.

"Kami harap prosesnya bisa selesai tepat waktu dan pembangunannya berjalan sesuai keinginan yang direncanakan Kemenhan," katanya.

Leonardi mengaku secara umum KCR 60 meter bagian kedua ini tidak jauh berbeda dengan tiga unit KCR yang dipesan di bagian pertama, namun ada beberapa persenjataan yang memang mempunyai kapasitas lain dibanding yang pertama, ditambah stabilitas kapal yang lebih sempurna.

"Memang ada pilihan-pilihan teknologi pada pesenan bagian kedua ini, dan TNI sudah bisa menyesuaikan dengan keinginannya peralatan canggih yang dibutuhkan seperti CMS (Combat Management System)," katanya.

Leonardi mengaku target pengerjaan pesanan KCR bagian kedua adalah 24 bulan, atau sekitar Juli 2018 sudah dilakukan serah terima dan pengetesan kemampuan kapal.

"Kami harapkan target Juli 2018 sudah selesai semua dan dilakukan serah terima, sehingga bisa memperkuat alutsista TNI AL," katanya.

Sementara dengan adanya pesanan bagian kedua ini, jumlah KCR 60 Sampari Class yang dimiliki TNI AL ke depannya akan menjadi empat unit, setelah pada bagian pertama PAL mengerjakan tiga unit kapal yang telah diluncurkan, dan dilengkapi rudal anti kapal C-705.(*)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## mandala

Credit to Pen Yonif Raider 323.
















https://www.instagram.com/penerangan_yonifraider323/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

What's this? ambulance?





Steel cutting KCR-60 missile boat

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

3 units AS550 C3 (single engine) & 2 units AS555 AP (twin engine) Fennec Light Attack Helicopters at PT DI Facility. Credit to Ilham Firdaus.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BP9Sa7UADTR/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> View attachment 373843
> 
> View attachment 373845


Mamba MRAP


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Navy Sigma PKR 10514 KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata 331. Credit to Damen.





















http://products.damen.com/en/ranges/sigma-frigate-and-corvette/sigma-frigate-10514

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

#VanSpeijk

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

army reconnaissance specialist (intai tempur - TAIPUR - ) officer training.





puspen TNI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

*PT PAL cuts steel on Indonesia's fourth KCR-60M fast attack craft*

*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
03 February 2017

State-owned shipbuilder PT PAL has begun work on the Indonesian Navy's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL's) fourth KCR-60M fast attack craft.

First steel for the platform was cut on the company's premises at Surabaya on 2 February, formally marking the start of the vessel's construction.

_Jane's_ first reported in March 2016 that the Indonesian government has placed an order for a fourth KCR-60M boat, after speaking to PT PAL officials during a visit to Surabaya in the same month.

The TNI-AL currently operates a fleet of three KCR-60M boats that were commissioned between May and September 2014. The platform features an overall length of 59.8 m, an overall beam of 8.1 m, and a hull draught of 2.6 m. The KCR-60M can attain a top speed of 28 kt and a standard range of 2,400 n miles at 20 kt.

According to a PT PAL media release on 2 February to mark the first steel cutting, the fourth-in-class will feature the same vessel specifications, but with a "more integrated weapons system" over its predecessors. The company has however, not provided any details on weapon systems that will go onboard the platform.

http://www.janes.com/article/67455/pt-pal-cuts-steel-on-indonesia-s-fourth-kcr-60m-fast-attack-craft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marhaenisme

mandala said:


> *PT PAL cuts steel on Indonesia's fourth KCR-60M fast attack craft*
> 
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 03 February 2017
> 
> State-owned shipbuilder PT PAL has begun work on the Indonesian Navy's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL's) fourth KCR-60M fast attack craft.
> 
> First steel for the platform was cut on the company's premises at Surabaya on 2 February, formally marking the start of the vessel's construction.
> 
> _Jane's_ first reported in March 2016 that the Indonesian government has placed an order for a fourth KCR-60M boat, after speaking to PT PAL officials during a visit to Surabaya in the same month.
> 
> The TNI-AL currently operates a fleet of three KCR-60M boats that were commissioned between May and September 2014. The platform features an overall length of 59.8 m, an overall beam of 8.1 m, and a hull draught of 2.6 m. The KCR-60M can attain a top speed of 28 kt and a standard range of 2,400 n miles at 20 kt.
> 
> According to a PT PAL media release on 2 February to mark the first steel cutting, the fourth-in-class will feature the same vessel specifications, but with a "more integrated weapons system" over its predecessors. The company has however, not provided any details on weapon systems that will go onboard the platform.
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/67455/pt-pal-cuts-steel-on-indonesia-s-fourth-kcr-60m-fast-attack-craft



I hope for the "more integrated weapons system" is like KCR 60M in this picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

KOSTRAD

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## papacita

Korpaskhas Combat Control Team

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Pasukan Garuda Tiba Di MakassarSejumlah pasukan TNI Batalyon Zeni Tempur (Yonzipur) VIII/SMG Kodam VII Wirabuana anggota Pasukan Garuda mengikuti upacara penyambutan saat tiba di Dermaga Sukarno, Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Jumat (3/2/2017). Sebanyak 145 personel TNI AD Yonzipur VIII/SMG tiba di Makassar selepas bertugas sebagai Pasukan Garuda Satgas Kizi TNI Konga XX M Monusco di Republik Demokratik Kongo. (ANTARA /Yusran Uccang)








Pasukan Garuda Tiba Di MakassarPangdam VII/Wirabuana Mayor Jenderal TNI Agus Surya Bakti (kanan) berbincang dengan personel TNI Batalyon Zeni Tempur (Yonzipur) VIII/SMG Kodam VII Wirabuana anggota Pasukan Garuda saat tiba di Dermaga Sukarno, Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Jumat (3/2/2017). Sebanyak 145 personel TNI AD Yonzipur VIII/SMG tiba di Makassar selepas bertugas sebagai Pasukan Garuda Satgas Kizi TNI Konga XX M Monusco di Republik Demokratik Kongo. (ANTARA/Yusran Uccang)








Pasukan Garuda Tiba Di MakassarPangdam VII/Wirabuana Mayor Jenderal TNI Agus Surya Bakti (kanan) berbincang dengan personel TNI Batalyon Zeni Tempur (Yonzipur) VIII/SMG Kodam VII Wirabuana anggota Pasukan Garuda saat tiba di Dermaga Sukarno, Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Jumat (3/2/2017). Sebanyak 145 personel TNI AD Yonzipur VIII/SMG tiba di Makassar selepas bertugas sebagai Pasukan Garuda Satgas Kizi TNI Konga XX M Monusco di Republik Demokratik Kongo. (ANTARA/Yusran Uccang)







Pasukan Garuda Tiba Di MakassarSeorang personel TNI Batalyon Zeni Tempur (Yonzipur) VIII/SMG Kodam VII Wirabuana anggota Pasukan Garuda disambut keluarganya saat tiba di Dermaga Sukarno, Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Jumat (3/2/2017). Sebanyak 145 personel TNI AD Yonzipur VIII/SMG tiba di Makassar selepas bertugas sebagai Pasukan Garuda Satgas Kizi TNI Konga XX M Monusco di Republik Demokratik Kongo. (ANTARA/Yusran Uccang)






Pasukan Garuda Tiba Di MakassarRefleksi sejumlah pasukan TNI Batalyon Zeni Tempur (Yonzipur) VIII/SMG Kodam VII Wirabuana anggota Pasukan Garuda tiba di Dermaga Sukarno, Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Jumat (3/2/2017). Sebanyak 145 personel TNI AD Yonzipur VIII/SMG tiba di Makassar selepas bertugas sebagai Pasukan Garuda Satgas Kizi TNI Konga XX M Monusco di Republik Demokratik Kongo. (ANTARA/ Yusran Uccang)

*Navy turns to locally made missile boats*

The Jakarta Post 4 Feb 2017 Wahyoe Boediwardhana


Piece by piece: Employees of state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL Indonesia work on the fourth 60-meterlong fast missile boat (FMB), KCR60M, in Surabaya on Thursday. The vessel was ordered by the Indonesian Navy. JP/Wahyoe Boediwardhana

Rear Admiral Leonardi, the Defense Ministry’s chief of the procurement center, firmly pushed the button, turning on the laser cutting machine that immediately started cutting a Krakatau Steel-produced steel sheet with perfect precision.

The act, which took place at the assembly hall of state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL in Surabaya, marked the commencement of the construction of the 60 meter-long Fast Missile Boat (FMB), also known as KCR60M, which was ordered by the Indonesian Navy.

“Since PT PAL has constructed the previous three FMBs, we expect that the flaws found on those boats would be corrected and improved upon on the fourth boat so it would be an improved version,” Leonardi said recently.

He said that the Navy had gained confidence in operating domestically-built warships. The confidence, he added, was reflected in the increasing number of orders placed by the Navy on domestic shipbuilders.

In mid-2017, the Navy plans to commission a batch of three additional 60 meter-long FMBs.

The Navy expected to have seven FMBs in operation by 2017.

Currently, the Navy has three FMBs in operation that began in 2014, another one has just begun construction and an order for the construction of another three would be placed in mid-2017.

The construction cost for the last four FMBs was expected to reach Rp. 2.2 trillion (US$165 million).

Separately, Assistant for Logistics of the Navy Chief Rear Admiral Mulyadi explained that the fourth FMB, which was ordered by the Defense Ministry, and the additional three FMBs, which were ordered directly by the Navy, would feature different characteristics.

PT PAL would build the fourth FMB without any armaments. A weapon control system, guns and missile launchers would be added upon the completion of the FMB.

The additional three FMBs, on the other hand, would be fully installed with armaments during the construction process.

“We tried to have it constructed with full armaments, but due to budget limitations we will build the boat as a platform first and then equip it with the necessary weapons later on,” he said, referring to the fourth FMB.

The cost for constructing the fourth FMB is about Rp. 210 billion, while the cost for constructing the additional three FMBs with full armaments would reach Rp 665 billion each.

“The 60 meter-long FMBs would use European-made combat management systems (CMS) that have excellent reliability, while the 40 meter-long FMBs would use Chinese-made CMS,” he added.

PT PAL CEO M Firmansyah Arifin disclosed that in addition to the three additional, fullyarmed FMBs, the Navy planned to commission a Banjarmasin-class landing platform dock (LPD), an amphibious warship able to transport and land troops as well as equipment.

“We are still in discussion with our Navy counterparts on the detailed specifications,” Firmansyah said.

The company has, in the past, built three LPDs for the Navy. It also won a tender to construct a strategic sealift vessel (SSV) for the Philippines’ Navy and, recently, secured an order from Malaysia’s Navy to construct a Multirole Support Ship (MRSS).

“The contract with Malaysia’s Navy will be inked next August. There is a possibility that they will order more than one MRSS. The platform for MRSSs is similar to the one for the Indonesian Navy’s LPD and the Philippines’ SSV. However, the MRSS will be bigger, 163 meter-long, and fully-armed.”

The orders from foreign navies, he stressed, proved that PT PAL possessed shipbuilding technology on par with that of other countries’ shipbuilders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

papacita said:


> Korpaskhas Combat Control Team


^ Screenshoot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

http://www.antaranews.com/video/31317/kemenhan-pesan-3-kapal-perang

bakalan pesen kapal selam, light frigate sama KCR 60 batch 3 tahun ini juga

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

madokafc said:


> http://www.antaranews.com/video/31317/kemenhan-pesan-3-kapal-perang
> 
> bakalan pesen kapal selam, light frigate sama KCR 60 batch 3 tahun ini juga


665 miliar rupiah masing2 kapal


----------



## papacita

madokafc said:


> http://www.antaranews.com/video/31317/kemenhan-pesan-3-kapal-perang
> 
> bakalan pesen kapal selam, light frigate sama KCR 60 batch 3 tahun ini juga



Isn't the contract for third Chang Bogo already signed? Third PKR contract will be signed this year for sure, but from the video I think they say they will add three more KCR-60 in the third batch, just the narrator makes it confusing. Also the Rp665 billion fund "each" doesn't make sense unless it's the sum for three new KCR-60

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

*Menlu Ajak Perwakilan Pindad dan PAL*







*Kunjungi Afrika Kendaraan Produksi Pindad ♚ *

*M*enteri Luar Negeri Retno Marsudi dijadwalkan berkunjung ke Afrika. Tak hanya untuk kerja sama politik, namun juga diplomasi ekonomi.

Menlu Retno direncanakan melakukan kunjungan bilateral ke Cape Town, Afrika Selatan dan Maputo, Mozambique pada 6-8 Februari 2017. Kedatangan Menlu Retno kali ini berkaitan dengan apa yang telah disampaikannya saat pernyataan pers tahunan menlu pada akhir 2016 bahwa Afrika akan menjadi salah satu prioritas Indonesia pada 2017.

Direktur Afrika, Ditjen Asia Pasifik dan Afrika, Kemenlu, Daniel Tumpal Sumurung Simanjuntak, pada Kamis 2 Februari 2017, mengatakan, kunjungan resmi menlu kali ini didasarkan pada sejarah Indonesia-Afrika, seperti tertera dalam Konferensi Asia Afrika. Meski demikian, tak menutup kemungkinan jika kunjungan pertama Menlu Retno ke Afrika Selatan ini dimanfaatkan untuk membuka kesempatan kerja sama di bidang lain, khususnya ekonomi.

“_Ketika berbicara mengenai Afrika, ini bukan Uni-Afrika, tetapi dalam konteks Afrika Sub-Sahara. Penekanan kerja sama kuat tak hanya di bidang politik, tetapi juga dalam diplomasi ekonomi,_” ujar Tumpal di Kementerian Luar Negeri RI, Pejambon, Jakarta Pusat.

“_Kami akan mengintegrasikan (semacam) tur Afrika ini untuk satu atau dua tahun ke depan, sehingga ada jump start yang lebih besar dari Indonesia kepada Afrika,_” Tumpal melanjutkan.

Saat tiba di Afrika Selatan, menlu RI dijadwalkan akan bertemu dengan Presiden Afrika Selatan Jacob Zuma dan Menlu Afrika Selatan Maite Emily Nkoana-Mashabane untuk kemudian melakukan diskusi forum. Selain itu, beberapa perwakilan BUMN dan Kamar Dagang Indonesia juga dikabarkan ikut serta dalam kunjungan tersebut.

“_Saat ini, yang akan datang adalah perwakilan dari PT Pindad dan PT PAL, serta akan membahas tentang investasi, dan peluang pasar di Afrika, seperti yang telah dilakukan oleh PT Inka. Dari situ sudah sangat jelas bahwa kunjungan ini memang ditekankan dalam bidang ekonomi,_” ucap Tumpal.

Sementara itu, juru bicara Kemenlu Arrmanatha Nassir menyebut, sudah banyak investasi Indonesia dibuka di Afrika, seperti produksi sepatu boots di Ethiopia, produsen mi instan di Nigeria, obat-obatan, minyak dan gas, serta bumbu-bumbu dapur.

“_Namun, yang kami perhatikan selama ini, semua produk tersebut melalui negara (pihak) ketiga, sehingga meningkatkan cukai dan biaya produk itu sendiri. Oleh sebabnya, kami berusaha untuk memotong semua beban tersebut dengan memberikan akses finansial produsen,_” kata Arrmanatha.

Setelah Afrika Selatan, mantan duta besar Indonesia untuk Belanda tersebut akan melanjutkan kunjungannya ke Mozambique sebagai utusan khusus Presiden RI Joko Widodo guna menyampaikan undangan kepada kedua kepala negara itu untuk hadir di KTT IORA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Gegana Critical Response Team
--------------------------------
Indonesian Police Mobile Brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Coming home from Kongo







Svantana said:


> 665 miliar rupiah masing2 kapal


Yes, with full armaments (USD 50 million). Hull only IDR 210 billion (USD 15 million). Definitely much better armed than the 1st & 2nd batch. Even the hull will be better than the 1st batch.
_



The cost for constructing the fourth FMB is about Rp. 210 billion, while the cost for constructing the additional three FMBs with full armaments would reach Rp 665 billion each.

Click to expand...

_
Mid Life Modernization of KRI Malahayati at PT.PAL
_



_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## papacita

KCR batch 3 nanti yg dipesen 3 biji plus full armament nilai kontraknya Rp 2,2 triliun..

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/02/04/navy-turns-locally-made-missile-boats.html
https://www.pressreader.com/indonesia/the-jakarta-post/20170204/281582355363267







Another Banjarmasin class LPD for the navy still in discussion and contract for 163 meters MRSS for Malaysian Navy will be signed in August this year

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Crews of the Indonesian Navy 2nd DSME-209 submarine KRI Ardadedali have begun training with the new submarine in South Korea for 3 weeks from January 10th.

*Social Integration
Navy Submarine Command, Training for Export Submarine *

Hwang Yong-in | Yongin@gnnews.co.kr

Approval 2017.01.11 19:28:47






The Navy Submarine Command will train to transfer operation technology to the second submarine crew to be exported to Indonesia for three weeks from the 10th.

Navy submarine command headquarters (Park Nak-chun) announced on the 11th that it will train and train the crew of Ardadedali, the second submarine exported to Indonesia, to submarine operation technology for 3 weeks.

Indonesia's Ardadedali is one of the three submarines to be built by Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) in 2011, with 1400 tons of submarines ordered by the Ministry of National Defense (Changbogo-class improved type, 61 meters in hull length, 40 crewmembers, It is the second.

Colonel Kim, who is in charge of education and training, said, "I will do my best to train domestic submarines to Indonesia more safely and perfectly, based on my experiences in training and training for Nagapasa submarine crew." .

http://www.gnnews.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=288395

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Javelin ATGM. Credit to Divif 2 Kostrad.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BQJzd3Gjc7M/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## papacita

*General Dynamics European Land Systems awarded a contract for latest variant of M3 Amphibious Bridge and Ferry System*

*MADRID/ KAISERSLAUTEN* - General Dynamics European Land Systems announced that it has signed a contract for the production and delivery of the latest variant of the M3 Amphibious Bridge and Ferry System for a customer in Southeast Asia. The deliveries will also include an ILS package consisting of a simulator system, training, special tools and manuals.

NATO and mon-NATO nations use the M3 in different roles, from combat operations to civil defense missions.

“The award of the contract once again underlines the quality and superior performance of General Dynamics European Land Systems’ mobile bridge systems and the high reputation our company and products have in the defense market as the most modern and most powerful amphibious bridge and ferry system,” said Dr. Thomas Kauffmann, VP International Business & Services for General Dynamics European Land Systems.

M3Amphibious Bridge and Ferry System can carry payloads of up to MLC85 tracked vehicles and MLC 132 wheeled vehicles and can build a 100m (330 ft) floating bridge in less than 10 minutes.

Watching the 350-meter floating bridge built with German and British M3s during the NATO exercise Anakonda in June 2016, Lt. Gen. Ben Hodges, the U.S. Army Europe commander, was quoted in Defense News as saying, “This is the best bridge‎ I´ve ever seen in my live. You´ve got a wonderful example of interoperability. This is a great example of an ally providing the capability that everybody else needs”.

German Brig. Gen. Markus Laubenthal, who is the chief of staff for US Army Europe, also told Defense News on the way back from Chelmno to Warsaw after the exercises, which operated the longest M3 floating bridge ever built to cross the Vistula river, that the capability is “unique” in NATO provided by just the German and British armies. “It differs from the traditional military bridging equipment because it also can function as a ferry,” he said. “This is a very speedy, fast way to cross the river.”
http://www.gdels.com/pr.php?news=98

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

madokafc said:


> http://www.antaranews.com/video/31317/kemenhan-pesan-3-kapal-perang
> 
> bakalan pesen kapal selam, light frigate sama KCR 60 batch 3 tahun ini juga


youtube ver.




3 Fast Missile Boat 60 metre.




Submarine Infrastructure for 3rd Chang-Bogo.

old video-




Submarine research laboratory (BPPT)
Largest research and test oceanic building laboratory in ASEAN



















110 m coastguard ship

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Astros II MLRS. Credit to Pen Kostrad.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## striver44

*Infrastruktur Galangan Kapal Selam PT PAL Rampung Akhir Februari*

03 Februari 2017




Fasilitas pembangunan kapal selam PT PAL (photos : IMF)

Surabaya (ANTARA News) - Infrastruktur kapal selam yang dibangun di kawasan galangan kapal PT PAL Indonesia, Surabaya, Jatim direncanakan rampung akhir Februari 2017, dan siap digunakan untuk menyusun rangkaian dan sarana pembuatan kapal selam secara mandiri bangsa Indonesia.

Direktur Utama PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) M Firmansyah Arifin di Surabaya, Jumat mengatakan keberadaan infrastruktur tersebut terdiri dari tiga bagian yakni bagian kiri, tengah dan kanan, namun tetap dalam satu rangkaian galangan.

"Yang rampung dan kini sudah 99 persen adalah bagian yang tengah, atau bagian utama yang berfungsi untuk menyusun rangkaian blok-blok kapal selam," katanya.

Ia mengatakan, rampungnya infrastruktur kapal selam pertama di wilayah Asia Tenggara itu juga bersamaan dengan rampungnya pesanan beberapa bagian kapal selam Indonesia dari Korea Selatan, sehingga bisa digunakan untuk tempat merakit secara mandiri oleh anak bangsa.




Sebelumnya, pembangunan infrastruktur kapal selam itu bertujuan untuk memenuhi target pembuatan sebanyak 12 kapal selam yang dipesan Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia.

Untuk mencapai target itu, PT PAL Indonesia melakukan kerja sama dengan Korea Selatan untuk membuat tiga kapal selam terlebih dahulu dengan cara mendidik SDM Indonesia untuk belajar ke sana membuat kapal selam.

Dari tiga kapal selam yang dibuat, satu kapal rencananya dirakit secara mandiri anak bangsa, kemudian untuk kapal keempat dan seterusnya dibuat sepenuhnya secara mandiri.

PT PAL Indonesia sebelumnya juga telah mengirimkan sebanyak 206 orang Indonesia untuk menjalani pendidikan pembuatan kapal selam di Korea Selatan, dan pada saat mereka kembali diharapkan mampu membangun kapal selam secara mandiri, sebab telah memiliki infrastruktur sendiri.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## papacita

Four Pandur 2 8x8 to come in July 2017 for trials. TOT lisensi penuh

*Juli 2017, Dua Varian Pandur II 8×8 Akan Tiba Di Indonesia*
*



*
Jagad alutsista nasional dipastikan bakal kembali ramai pada pertengahan tahun ini, pasalnya ranpur (kendaraan tempur) panser Pandur II 8×8 dari Republik Ceko akan tiba di Tanah Air pada bulan Juli 2017. Kedatangan unit Pandur II 8×8 dimaksudkan untuk menjalani sesi uji teknis dan uji fungsi guna memperoleh sertifikasi dari pihak TNI AD. Seperti sudah diinformasikan di artikel terdahulu, TNI AD telah memproyeksikan untuk mengakuisisi Pandur II 8×8 untuk melengkapi kebutuhan Satuan Kavaleri dan Satuan Infanteri Mekanis.





Menurut sumber* Indomiliter.com*, rencananya akan dikapalkan empat unit Pandur II 8×8 ke Indonesia, komposisinya terdiri dari dua unit Pandur 8×8 versi IFV (_Infantry Fighting Vehicle_) dengan kanon RCWS 30 mm, dan dua unit Pandur II 8×8 versi FSV (_Fire Support Vehicle_) dengan meriam kaliber 105 mm. Pengadaan Pandur II dilakukan TNI AD sebagai solusi peremajaan panser Saladin dan panser Saracen yang usianya telah uzur. Pada akhir November 2016, Czechoslovak Group telah mengumumkan mendapat kontrak pengadaan M3 Amphibious Rig dan panser Pandur II 8×8 dari Indonesia senilai US$39 juta.




Pandur II 8×8 yang bakal didatangkan ke Indonesia adalah produksi Excalibur Army (Czechoslovak Group). Jika ingin diperjelas, Excalibur Army merupakan pemegang lisensi dari General Dynamics European Land Combat Systems untuk memproduksi Pandur II untuk dipasarkan di wilayan tertentu, termasuk Indonesia. Sebagai informasi, Excalibur Army sebelumnya juga menjadi pemasok RM70 Vampire, MLRS (Multiple Launch Rocket System) yang digunakan Korps Marinir TNI AL.

Pengadaan alutsista ini ternyata juga telah melibatkan BUMN PT Pindad dalam ToT (_Transfer of Technology_). Pandur II 8×8 dengan spesifikasi TNI AD telah masuk dalam proyek pengembangan bersama antara PT Pindad dan Excalibur Army sejak tahun 2015. Mau tahu seperti apa spesifikasi Pandur II untuk kebutuhan TNI AD? Selain jumlah angkut personel sampai 12 pasukan, akan ada peningkatan kapasitas amfibi di laut, dan penyesuaian _tropical kit,_ seperti pemasangan AC, anti korosi, antu humiditas, karet-karet khusus tropis, serta perubahan _air cooling_ menjadi _water cooling._
_



_
Bentuk kerjasama dengan PT Pindad menggunakan skema CBU (Completely Built Up), CKD (Completely Knock Down) dan manufaktur. Yang menarik disebut-sebut penelitian dan pengembangan tentang manufaktur sudah berjalan, dan nantinya proses produksi dimulai pada pertengahan tahun 2018. Excalibur bahkan telah memberikan lisensi penuh pada PT Pindad untuk memproduksi Pandur di Bandung. Dan besar kemungkinan nantinya nama Pandur produksi Pindad namanya akan mengacu pada nama hewan di Tanah Air, seperti halnya sudah diterapkan pada ranpur Anoa, Badak, atau Sanca. Jika tak ada aral melintang, Pandur II 8×8 nantinya akan ikut memeriahkan defile pada HUT TNI 5 Oktober mendatang. *(Haryo Adjie)*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kontraknya Dibatalkan, Heli AW-101 Sudah Mendarat di Lanud Halim  
_https://news.detik.com/berita/34153...kan-heli-aw-101-sudah-mendarat-di-lanud-halim_

Panglima Tak Tahu soal Heli AW-101, Menhan: Pembayaran Via Kemenkeu 
_https://news.detik.com/berita/d-341...al-heli-aw-101-menhan-pembayaran-via-kemenkeu_


----------



## Nike

kan dari awal udah gua bilang itu proyek bakalan jalan terus kok. Banyak face saving acts disini terutama vs media dan opposan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The question is, whose face need to be saved? I see the government, even the president is getting humiliated by this case. This whole saga with the media, is this a strategy to blow up procurement irregularities within TNI? or just an unwanted mess that left behind by incompetence and greed?


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> The question is, whose face need to be saved? I see the government, even the president is getting humiliated by this case. This whole saga with the media, is this a strategy to blow up procurement irregularities within TNI? or just an unwanted mess that left behind by incompetence and greed?



the process is right and clear actually, but the gov. always campaigning for produk dalam negeri and prudent measure for economic situations. And because AW101 left an impression of expensive and imported, no one is really want to taking the blame for the excess of bad media, especially after PT DI claimed they are capable to making something that can rivalled AW101...

the PR of Air Force for this case seems a bad joke to me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes

Selasa 07 Feb 2017, 04:38 WIB
*Soal Pengambilalihan FIR dari Singapura, KSAU: Kami Sudah Siap*
Elza Astari Retaduari - detikNews

*Jakarta* - Presiden Joko Widodo pada 2015 lalu meminta jajarannya untuk mengambil alih Flight Information Region (FIR) 1 yang masih dikuasai Singapura. TNI AU mengaku sudah siap membantu pemerintah jika kontrol wilayah udara di Kepulauan Riau dan sekitarnya itu dikembalikan ke Indonesia.

"TNI AU terus berupaya untuk merealisasikan itu. Tapi kan ini sudah diserahkan ke kementerian dan kami berupaya mendukung apa yang dibutuhkan pemerintah," ungkap KSAU Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto di Gedung DPR, Senayan, Jakarta, Senin (6/2/2017).

Beberapa kementerian yang diminta Presiden Jokowi untuk mengambil alih FIR dari Singapura di antaranya seperti Kementerian Perhubungan dan Kementerian Luar Negeri. International Civil Aviation Organitation (ICAO) hingga kini masih belum mengizinkan Indonesia mengelola ruang udara di wilayah Kepri, Tanjungpinang, dan Natuna karena dianggap belum memiliki kesiapan infrastruktur dan SDM yang mumpuni.

Saat memanggil sejumlah kementerian di tahun 2015, Jokowi menargetkan 3-4 tahun untuk mengambil alih FIR dari Singapura. Lantas apakah Indonesia mampu mewujudkannya? Mengingat sudah sejak 1946 pengelolaan FIR didelegasikan ICAO kepada Singapura dan Indonesia belum juga mampu mengambil alihnya.

Baca Juga: Instruksi Jokowi: Segera Ambil Alih Ruang Udara RI yang Dikuasai Singapura

(https://m.detik.com/news/berita/301...l-alih-ruang-udara-ri-yang-dikuasai-singapura)

Soal persiapan pengambilalihan FIR, Hadi menyatakan TNI AU sudah terus melakukan upaya dan langkah-langkah untuk merebut kontrol wilayah udara di wilayah Kepri itu. Ada dua satuan yang mengurus soal ini di TNI AU.

"Dari Dishum dan Kohanudnas. Karena kan yang mengawasi wilayah FIR adalah Kohanudnas. Berbicara soal FIR, ini kan terkait dengan keselamatan penerbangan, sementara kita sendiri adalah keamanan," jelas Hadi.

"Tapi keselamatan dan keamanan kan tidak bisa dipisah. Kita akan mendukung itu. Dukungan kita selalu mengawasi wilayah-wilayah FIR 1 diperketat," lanjutnya.

Mulai dari pengetatan pengawasan wilayah udara FIR 1 dengan radar-radar yang selama ini overlapping. Namun menurut Hadi, untuk wilayah FIR 1, kata Hadi, radar TNI AU sudah beroperasi 24 jam dalam sehari.

"Sekarang kita on kan 24 jam di wilayah FIR 1. Kita mengawasi juga penerbangan kita," tegas mantan Sesmil Presiden itu.

Bukan hanya radar saja yang dipersiapkan dalam upaya pengambilalihan FIR dari Singapura. TNI AU juga melengkapi pertahanan udara dengan pesawat tempur di sekitar wilayah FIR 1.

"Pesawat tempur apabila ada pelanggaran di wilayah udara, sekarang kita siapkan ada 5 di Medan, 3 ada di Jakarta. Semua F-16," kata Hadi.

Untuk itu, TNI AU menurut marsekal bintang empat ini tidak memerlukan waktu selama 4 tahun sejak perintah Jokowi dalam upaya pengambilalihan FIR dari Singapura yang mengontrol wilayah udara Indonesia tersebut. Langkah persiapan TNI AU pun disebut Hadi sudah menimbulkan dampak positif dengan adanya penurunan pelanggaran udara oleh pihak negara lain.

"Bisa (tak sampai 4 tahun), kalau mereka melanggar kita bisa intercept langsung. Dan sekarang pun pelanggaran wilayah udara sudah menurun karena kita kesiapsiagaannya tinggi. Setiap hari pengawasan 24 jam, dan pesawat siap apabila ada yang melanggar," urainya.

"Sangat jauh menurun, dari 193 menjadi 49 pelanggaran udara, menurun dari 2015 ke 2016," tambah Hadi.

Mantan Irjen Kemhan itu pun menegaskan TNI AU sudah siap jika Indonesia berhasil mengambilalih FIR dari Singapura. "Kita dari aspek pertahanan, kita sudah siap. Dari radar-radar kita sudah lengkap," imbuh Hadi sekaligus mengakhiri. 
*(elz/idh)*

https://news.detik.com/berita/34153...ah-siap?_ga=1.219569369.1778593858.1447200686

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes

madokafc said:


> the process is right and clear actually, but the gov. always campaigning for produk dalam negeri and prudent measure for economic situations. And because AW101 left an impression of expensive and imported, no one is really want to taking the blame for the excess of bad media, especially after PT DI claimed they are capable to making something that can rivalled AW101...
> 
> the PR of Air Force for this case seems a bad joke to me


Am I the one who always pointing at the President Director of PT DI here? AFAIK he was the one who spoke out load protesting this procurement and sparked media attention....and yet failed to meet TNI AU's expectations...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Credit to Kostrad Raider 9 Infantry Brigade.











https://www.instagram.com/brigif_raider9/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

Eastern Naval Fleet Command (Koarmatim)




















Would be great for the Navy to acquire at least 4 Iver Huitfeldt/Heavy AAW Frigate (two for each naval fleet) for fleet anti-air defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana




----------



## Nike

*Indonesia-S. Korea hold first meeting of high working level strategic dialogue*
Senin, 6 Februari 2017 20:46 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Aditya E.S. Wicaksono





Deputy Minister A. Mohammad Fachir. (ANTARA)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and South Korea held the first meeting of the High Working Level Strategic Dialogue (HWLSD) at the Pancasila Building of the Indonesian Foreign Affairs Ministry here on Monday.

"This is a mandate of the meeting between the Korean and Indonesian presidents last year who had tasked two vice ministers of foreign affairs to hold a dialogue," Vice Minister of Foreign Affairs A.M. Fachir stated after the meeting here on Monday.

Fachir and his South Korean counterpart Lim Sung-nam co-chaired the first meeting of the HWLSD between the two countries.

The meeting was held to strengthen bilateral relations within the implementation framework of President Joko Widodos state visit to the Republic of Korea in 2016.

Representatives from the two countries discussed several agenda items of bilateral cooperation, such as in the fields of defense, trade and investment, maritime affairs, social and cultural, as well as consular and labor.

In the defense sector, the two countries focused on the continuation of the Indonesia-Korean submarine deal and the joint KF-X/IF-X fighter aircraft project.

Indonesia has received two submarines, which were built in a Korean shipyard, while the third one is expected to be built in the Indonesian shipyard of PT PAL Indonesia in Surabaya under a transfer of technology scheme. 

Meanwhile, the development of the KF-X/IF-X project has been on hold due to licensing problems.

"We agreed that together we should get the license from the US," Fachir said.

South Korea has been a strategic partner of Indonesia.

In 2016, South Korea became the sixth-largest trading partner for Indonesia and ranks as the ninth-largest foreign investment contributor for Indonesia.

Meanwhile, Indonesia has been encouraging Korean entrepreneurs to increase investment in the fields of infrastructure, energy, and food security.

The first HWLSD has identified strategic cooperation that will be executed through a bilateral arrangement.

The first HWLSD was also attended by representatives from the Coordinating Minister of Economic Affairs, Coordinating Ministry of Maritime Affairs, Ministry of Defense, Ministry of Commerce, Investment Coordinating Board, and Ministry of Foreign Affairs

The second meeting of HWLSD will be held in Korea in 2019.
(Uu.A059/INE/KR-BSR/A014)
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

seems there is a little miss here, Indonesia is continue to pursue the four core technologies from US, meanwhile my colleague from this project told me the South Korean will using the more pragmatic approach by developing it themselves and involving other parties if US still stubbornly keep the techs away from us. 

Hence come the miss, it is Indonesia want to have the access for the US keys techs? and to get thats must be involving another deals in which i can conclude Indonesia will purchase something in which involving large money from US in near future......

and i suspect if the deals goes through like what Indonesian want, Indonesian version of KFX will have more US key core tech than the SK's as they will vigorously pursuing more indigeneous content, as Indonesia will trying to use the chance to cosying ourselves into US high tech accesss like no before

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## papacita

Navy to get six new LST and three new LPD to fullfil MEF program by 2024

*MODERNISASI ALUTSISTA DALAM WAKTU DEKAT, KOLINLAMIL SIAPKAN PENGAWAK*




Panglima Komando Lintas Laut Militer (Kolinlamil) Laksma TNI Agung Prasetiawan, M.AP. mengatakan, modernisasi alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista) TNI Angkatan Laut khususnya Kolinlamil akan dilaksanakan dalam waktu dekat, hal ini menjadi prioritas pemimpin TNI AL dalam meningkatkan kemampuan kekuatan TNI AL dalam mendukung tugas pokoknya. Alutsista yang ada untuk tetap menjadi perhatian dalam pemeliharaan dan perawatan, dan alutsista yang nantinya menambah perkuatan tentu akan memberikan semangat bagi prajurit dalam melaksanakan tugas.

"Siapkan personil yang akan ditunjuk sebagai pengawak alutsista yang baru, yang rencananya akan datang 6 kapal jenis Landing Ship Tank dan 3 jenis Landing Platform Dock untuk mencapai kekuatan pokok minimum (Minimum Essential Force/MEF)," demikian dikatakannya saat memberikan briefing sebagai Panglima Kolinlamil yang baru kepada jajaran Satlinlamil Surabaya, baru-baru ini.

Pembangunan MEF itu sendiri diimplementasikan dalam tiga renstra hingga tahun 2024. Selain percepatan pengadaan alutsista, proyeksi renstra mencakup organisasi dan personel.

Di sisi lain, meskipun beberapa KRI yang berada di jajaran Kolinlamil selayaknya sudah berusia lanjut. Namun, beberapa alutsista yang dimilikinya merupakan KRI tercanggih hasil produksi industri dalam negeri.

Sebagai realisasi untuk meningkatkan kemampuan alutsistanya, Kolinlamil terus mengupayakan program modernisasi alutsista Kolinlamil melalui pengadaan, revitalisasi dan rematerialisasi.

Kolinlamil saat ini memiliki 13 kapal perang, diantaranya KRI Teluk Ratai 509, KRI Teluk Bone 511, KRI Teluk Parigi 539, KRI Teluk Lampung 540, KRI Teluk Bintuni 520 dan KRI Banjarmasin 592. Sejumlah KRI ini di bawah binaan Satuan Lintas Laut Militer (Satlinlamil) Surabaya.

Sedangkan KRI di bawah binaan Satlinlamil Jakarta, terdiri dari KRI Tanjung Kambani 971, KRI Tanjung Nusanive 973, KRI Teluk Amboina 509, KRI Teluk Manado 573, KRI Teluk Hading 538, KRI Mentawai 959 dan KRI Banda Aceh 593.

Sebagai Kotama Binops, Kolinlamil merupakan pembina tunggal Angkutan Laut, membina kemampuan sistem angkutan laut militer, membina potensi angkutan laut nasional, guna kepentingan pertahanan dan keamanan negara di laut dan membina kesiapan operasional.

Hal tersebut, sebagai realisasi peningkatan kekuatan dan untuk melaksanakan angkutan laut TNI, meliputi personel, alat peralatan dan pembekalan yang bersifat taktis, strategis maupun administrasi.

(Dispen Kolinlamil)
http://www.tnial.mil.id/tabid/79/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/33728/Default.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

credit to Penkostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Recent photo @PT.Palindo Marine Shipyard. At the background (right) we can see, KN SAR Purworejo & The new navigation (Induk perambuan) vessels (left) for HubLa (there're 5 of them), which the construction will be completed this year.





_KMC Komando_

PINDAD's armored vehicles products




_Badak, Komodo & Anoa_

Komodo 4x4 production line (video)
_https://instagram.fjkt1-1.fna.fbcdn...415_205639733245043_4385976540605710336_n.mp4_




_There're a lot of them, maybe around 40 units..._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2A4 MBTs. Credit to Yudhi Mulyanto.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BOXMyPuDC6m/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*AW-101 helicopter investigation to come under air force chief: Minister*
Selasa, 7 Februari 2017 19:01 WIB | 627 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The investigation into the purchase of an AgustaWestland (AW-101) helicopter will be conducted under the Air Force chief of staff, according to Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu.

"I have delegated (the investigation) to the Air Force chief of staff, so wait for them," Ryacudu stated at the Presidential Palace complex here, Tuesday.

Earlier in the day, Air Force Chief of Staff Air Chief Marshall Hadi Tjahjanto had reported to the military chief on the establishment of a team to investigate the procurement of the AW-101 helicopter.

Tjahjanto said, the investigation covers planning, budget, and purchase of the helicopter.

"Earlier, the helicopter was ordered for the president, but he disagreed, as it was too expensive. Hence, we cancelled the order. PTDI (Dirgantara Indonesia) is capable of manufacturing this, so why not PTDI? This is what the president wants," Ryacudu noted.

Currently, an AW-101 has arrived at the Halim Perdanakusuma Airport. The helicopter is reportedly worth US$55 million (Rp741 billion).

The minister has called on all parties to not exaggerate the case.

Ryacudu said he had shared the Finance Ministrys details of the defense budget with the Defense Ministry and the Indonesian Military. 

"There is no problem," he clarified.

In November 2015, the Indonesian Air Force had expressed willingness to procure three AW-101 helicopters for VVIP transport missions. However, the following month, President Joko Widodo axed the deal on grounds of high costs.

However, the Air Force recently insisted on buying the same type of chopper, saying it was not for presidential purposes but for military use and search and rescue missions.(*)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

Does anyone have a pic of Marinir operators with full combat gears and all? I mean not the usual Malvinas cammo. 

I once saw such pic in Instagram. They wore their unique 'Macan Tutul' cammo BDUs, along with the gears with matching cammo (bar the helmets, which were black).

Hella cool, if you ask me. Makes them distinguishable from the Army infantry and the Kostrad counterparts.


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBTs. Credit to Pen Kostrad.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

Any reports/news on this from Indonesian side?

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-air-combat-exercise/articleshow/57044771.cms

India, Indonesia to hold first air combat exercise with an eye on China

NEW DELHI: After Vietnam, Singapore and other countries in Southeast Asia, India is now also steadily stepping up military ties with Indonesia with an eye firmly on China. India and Indonesia have now decided to hold their first-ever joint air combat exercise as well as deepen maritime security cooperation.

Defence sources say India also offered to train sailors from Indonesia in the complex art of submarine operations during the recent visit of defence secretary G Mohan Kumar to the country.

Vietnamese sailors, incidentally, are already being trained in "comprehensive underwater combat operations'' in the Indian Navy's submarine school INS Satavahana in Visakhapatnam. A similar programme to train the Vietnamese fighter pilots on Indian Sukhoi-30MKI fighter jets is set to begin this year, as was earlier reported by TOI.

The two navies have also been conducting coordinated patrols on their respective sides of the international maritime boundary line (IMBL) twice a year since 2002, with the aim to keep this vital part of the Indian Ocean region safe and secure for commercial shipping and international trade.

India, for instance, provides facilities to Singapore for exercises of mechanised forces at Babina and artillery at Deolali ranges as well as for fighters at the Kalaikunda airbase in West Bengal. The two countries also regularly hold the Simbex naval wargames, which have graduated from being purely anti-submarine warfare exercises to complex ones involving multiple facets of operations at sea.


As for Singapore, India has also renewed its air force training agreement with the city state for another five years. With land and airspace being a scarce commodity in Singapore, it has been utilising Indian military facilities to train its own small but high-tech armed forces under special agreements signed in 2007 and 2008.

Much like the expansion of its military training, technology-sharing, joint exercises, visits and exchange of experts with Vietnam, India is now poised to crank up defence ties with Indonesia. Apart from exploring opportunities for collaboration in the defence production sector, the two countries will also upgrade their joint Army exercise called Garuda Shakti, the fourth edition of which was held at Magelang in Indonesia March 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

*S. Korea, Indonesia open joint office for consultations on KF-X project *

2017/02/08 13:48 

SEOUL, Feb. 8 (Yonhap) -- South Korea and Indonesia opened a joint office on Wednesday to carry out close consultations in the KF-X fighter aircraft development project, the state defense procurement agency said. 

"The opening of the joint program management office will not only help the two countries exchange views on pending issues during the KF-X project but also allow them to effectively fine-tune differences," Jung Kwang-sun, director general for the KF-X Program Group at the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA), said in a statement. 

The office has been set up in Sacheon, 437 kilometers southeast of Seoul. 




In this photo taken on Feb. 8, 2017, and provided by the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA), Seoul and Indonesian officials attend an opening ceremony of the KF-X/IF-X Joint Program Management Office in South Korea. (Yonhap)

Seoul and Jakarta signed an 8.1 trillion-won (US$7.1 billion) deal to jointly develop the KF-X/IF-X 4.5-generation fighter in January last year, with the latter investing 1.7 trillion won for a 20 percent stake in the project. 

The project is led by South Korea's DAPA, with the Korea Aerospace Industries Co. (KAI), the country's sole aircraft manufacturer, leading the development, the spokesman said. 

Currently, Indonesia's state-owned aerospace prime, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), has sent 74 engineers and officials to KAI to participate in the development project, he said. 

The preliminary design phase for the KF-X/IF-X began in December and is expected to be completed in the second quarter of 2018. A prototype is due to fly in 2021 or 2022, with deliveries scheduled for around 2025, according to DAPA. 

South Korea's military requires more than 100 KF-Xs, while Indonesia needs at least 50 IF-Xs. There will be minor differences in operating systems between the two, official sources said. 

Once they become operational, the KF-X fighters are to replace South Korea's F-4 and F-5 jets. The 16-meter next-generation fighter is being built to reach speeds of up to Mach 1.97, or 2,411 kph. It can carry more advanced radar systems and electronic equipment compared to KF-16. 

Seoul has beefed up its defense capabilities to better counter North Korea's nuclear and missile threats in the past decade. Last year alone, Pyongyang conducted two nuclear tests and a series of ballistic missile launches.




In this photo taken on June 14, 2016, military officials take a look at a KF-X model aircraft displayed during an exhibition held in an Air Force building in Seoul. (Yonhap)

http://english.yonhapnews.co.kr/search1/2603000000.html?cid=AEN20170208003252315

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian defence firms secure export support*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
08 February 2017
The Indonesian Export Financing Agency (IEFA) - also known as the Indonesia Eximbank - has said it will support the country's biggest state-owned defence manufacturers' efforts to expand in international markets.

In an investor conference in Jakarta on 7 February, Susiwijono Moegiarso, IEFA's executive director, confirmed that aerospace company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), naval shipbuilder PT PAL, and land systems specialist PT Pindad would all receive export credit support.

In comments reported by national news agencies, Moegiarso said that IEFA had ring-fenced an initial IDR2 trillion (USD150 million) for the export promotion project, which will be offered to potential customers in a bid to secure military exports.
http://www.janes.com/article/67574/indonesian-defence-firms-secure-export-support

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia's new military sealift command chief outlines procurement wish list*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
08 February 2017
The new head of the Indonesian Navy's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL's) military sealift command (Komando Lintas Laut Militer: KOLINLAMIL), Commodore Agung Prasetiawan, has outlined a list of acquisition requests that will be given priority during his tenure.

The list was announced during an address to KOLINLAMIL personnel in Surabaya on 7 February, during which he also touched upon the need for more manpower that can crew the proposed acquisitions. Cdre Agung assumed the position of KOLINLAMIL commander on 3 February 2017.

A main feature of his wish list are six landing ship tank (LST) and three landing platform dock (LPD) vessels, the latter of which refers to the TNI-AL's Makassar class of multirole vessels.
http://www.janes.com/article/67566/...-command-chief-outlines-procurement-wish-list

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Astros II MLRS of the Indonesian Army 1st Field Artillery Battalion/Rocket. Credit to Divif 2 Kostrad.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BQPDPZJDmld/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## papacita

*Australian army chief apologises to Indonesian military chief for offensive training material*
*



*
JAKARTA - Australian Army chief Angus Campbell on Wednesday (Feb 8) called on Indonesian armed forces chief Gatot Nurmantyo, to apologise for training materials found at a Perth military base that were offensive to Indonesia.

General Gatot had suspended all military cooperation with the Australian Defence Force (ADF) on Dec 29, reportedly after one of his soldiers discovered the materials during a joint exercise earlier that same month.

However, Indonesia clarified days later that the suspension only covered part of the cooperation between the ADF and TNI.

The Indonesian Special Forces train regularly with the Australian Special Air Service Regiment, based at Campbell Barracks in Perth.

On Wednesday, Lieutenant General Campbell visited the Indonesian military (TNI) headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, and gave Gen Gatot an update of Australia's investigation into the incident.

He told Gen Gatot that the ADF has since suspended its training modules related to Indonesia and is in the process of reviewing the staff involved in the course. According to a statement by the TNI released on Wednesday night, the ADF has also punished the personnel responsible for the incident.

Gen Gatot expressed his gratitude for the response by the ADF to resolve the issue but stopped short of announcing the resumption of military cooperation between the two countries.

The TNI said Gen Gatot will discuss the matter with Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and Foreign Affairs Minister Retno Marsudi, before updating President Joko Widodo.

The debacle between the armed forces came on the back of improved bilateral relations after a visit by Australian Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull to Jakarta just over a year ago.

It emerged after an Indonesian Special Forces soldier claimed he saw course materials used during training in Perth that allegedly disparaged the TNI and Indonesia's national ideology, Pancasila.

"Pancasila is the national ideology of Indonesia as well as for all its people, which is why the Indonesian people are willing to die to defend the ideology, for our soldiers it is very sensitive and painful (for it to be insulted)," said Gen Gatot.

The ADF and TNI have cooperated closely on counter-terrorism in recent years although they also had a testy relationship due to Australia's involvement in the lead-up to Indonesia's withdrawal from East Timor in 2002.

Disputes over boat people and the live cattle trade, as well as a 2013 scandal over attempts by Australia's spy agency to wiretap then-president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, have tested relations between the two neighbours in the past.

But ties appeared to be on the mend over the past year after Mr Turnbull met Indonesian President Joko in 2015, and both governments were quick to play down the incident earlier this year.

After news broke last month that Gen Gatot had ordered all military cooperation between the TNI and ADF to be put on hold, Indonesia's chief security minister Wiranto clarified that the suspension only covered the language-training conducted at the Perth camp.

Mr Wiranto, a former army general who was TNI chief during the Suharto era, on Wednesday confirmed that President Joko will visit Mr Turnbull in Australia on Feb 26 to reaffirm bilaterals ties between the two countries.
http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se...onesian-military-chief-for-offensive-training

*India to impart submarine training to Indonesia*

India has agreed to impart submarine training to Indonesia as part of a bilateral effort to diversify defence cooperation.

During Defence Secretary Mohan Kumar’s South East Asia visit, the two countries also agreed to cooperate in defence manufacturing and expand military to military cooperation. Mr. Kumar visited Indonesia on January 17-18 and Singapore on January 19.

India already trains Vietnamese sailors in operating Kilo class submarines and its pilots on Su-30 fighter aircraft, both Russian built platforms India operates in large numbers. This move also fits into India’s larger engagement with the region as part of its ‘Act East’ policy.

“On military to military ties, the present Army exercise has been expanded to a company level. The two sides have agreed to start Air Force exercises and also expand maritime cooperation, which includes Navy training in submarines and so on,” defence sources said on Wednesday.

Sources observed that Indonesian defence industry had strengths in some areas and, like in India, is largely dominated by Public Sector Undertakings. “We can do some components and sub-assemblies for them. They are also interested in some technologies,” sources said. Discussions were under way.

Indonesian President Joko Widodo was in India in December last year and both sides had agreed to “conclude a substantive bilateral Defence Cooperation Agreement” and “explore collaboration between defence industries for joint product”ion of equipment with technology transfer.”
http://www.thehindu.com/todays-pape...ine-training-to-Indonesia/article17266441.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

*Kongsberg Delivers Hugin AUV Training to Indonesian Navy*





*Kongsberg Maritime’s Marine Robotics department has provided a three-week training of Hugin AUV systems set up on Indonesian Navy’s new survey ship program.*

The introduction training was conducted at a hotel in Central Jakarta, and the last week was at sea in Semangka Bay for practical training down to depths of 1000 metres.

The training objectives for the crew before embarking for the sea trials ranged from system understanding to inertial navigation and advanced mission planning.

_“Language barriers made the training challenging,”_ says chief AUV instructor *Stian Hopmark*, _“luckily, this was compensated for by the students having an extraordinary interest in the subjects and willingness to learn.”_

OCEA, the French shipbuilder that built and delivered the two survey ships has stated that they are very pleased with Kongsberg Maritime’s efforts during the training. _“Both crews have gained a lot of experience and feedback on their Hugin AUV system, in a very high level of expertise provided by the Kongsberg team. Goals of operator training have been reached above expectations,”_ says* Julien Lagadec*, OCEAs representative in Jakarta.

The Head of Delegate from the Indonesian Navy, *Colonel Budi,* said: _“We are in many ways pioneers using such advanced survey equipment in South Asia. This is just the start”.
_
http://subseaworldnews.com/2017/01/19/kongsberg-delivers-hugin-auv-training-to-indonesian-navy/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bennedict

_(old pic) _Wiesel under trial in Indonesian soil.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## calonbrigadir

look at dem lines, homies...











*From Lembaga Kajian Pertahanan untuk Kedaulatan NKRI @ facebook*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## striver44

calonbrigadir said:


> look at dem lines, homies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *From Lembaga Kajian Pertahanan untuk Kedaulatan NKRI @ facebook*


sleek and shiny new toy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBTs. Credit to Pen Kostrad.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

calonbrigadir said:


> look at dem lines, homies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *From Lembaga Kajian Pertahanan untuk Kedaulatan NKRI @ facebook*


Heli tersangka. Hasil lepas tangan para pejabat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

http://www.indomiliter.com/m3-amphibious-rig-dijadwalkan-ikut-defile-hut-tni-ke-72/

according to this site, Indonesian Army ordering 18 M3 amphibious assault bridge. Thats enough to cover at least 400 meter spans of river
*M3 Amphibious Rig Dijadwalkan Ikut Defile HUT TNI Ke-72*
indomiliter | 09/02/2017 | Berita Matra Darat,Berita Update Alutsista, Dari Ruang Tempur, Truk Militer, Zeni | 10 Comments







Selain rencana kehadiran helikopter serbu AH-64E Apache dan panser Pandur II 8×8, pada defile HUT TNI Ke-72 5 Oktober mendatang dijadwalkan juga penampilan truk ponton raksasa M3 Amphibious Rig. Hadirnya ransus (kendaraan khusus) berkemampuan amfibi ini bakal menjadi perangkat militer dengan dimensi terbesar dalam defile. Ini mengingatkan kemunculan truk _bridgelayer_ MAN KAT1 8×8 LEGUAN milik Zeni Korps Marinir TNI AL saat HUT TNI Ke-50 tahun 1995, kala itu truk asal Jerman dengan jembatan lipat yang digotongnya menjadi alutsista terbesar dalam kemeriahan defile HUT Emas TNI.
----------------------------#-------------------------
when they called PKR is light frigate, when they called Itver Huitveld is proper decent sized and armed Frigates and when they considering something like King Se Jong Class KDX III Destroyer as for future Armada flagship......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

papacita said:


> *Australian army chief apologises to Indonesian military chief for offensive training material*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> JAKARTA - Australian Army chief Angus Campbell on Wednesday (Feb 8) called on Indonesian armed forces chief Gatot Nurmantyo, to apologise for training materials found at a Perth military base that were offensive to Indonesia.
> 
> General Gatot had suspended all military cooperation with the Australian Defence Force (ADF) on Dec 29, reportedly after one of his soldiers discovered the materials during a joint exercise earlier that same month.
> 
> However, Indonesia clarified days later that the suspension only covered part of the cooperation between the ADF and TNI.
> 
> The Indonesian Special Forces train regularly with the Australian Special Air Service Regiment, based at Campbell Barracks in Perth.
> 
> On Wednesday, Lieutenant General Campbell visited the Indonesian military (TNI) headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, and gave Gen Gatot an update of Australia's investigation into the incident.
> 
> He told Gen Gatot that the ADF has since suspended its training modules related to Indonesia and is in the process of reviewing the staff involved in the course. According to a statement by the TNI released on Wednesday night, the ADF has also punished the personnel responsible for the incident.
> 
> Gen Gatot expressed his gratitude for the response by the ADF to resolve the issue but stopped short of announcing the resumption of military cooperation between the two countries.
> 
> The TNI said Gen Gatot will discuss the matter with Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and Foreign Affairs Minister Retno Marsudi, before updating President Joko Widodo.
> 
> The debacle between the armed forces came on the back of improved bilateral relations after a visit by Australian Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull to Jakarta just over a year ago.
> 
> It emerged after an Indonesian Special Forces soldier claimed he saw course materials used during training in Perth that allegedly disparaged the TNI and Indonesia's national ideology, Pancasila.
> 
> "Pancasila is the national ideology of Indonesia as well as for all its people, which is why the Indonesian people are willing to die to defend the ideology, for our soldiers it is very sensitive and painful (for it to be insulted)," said Gen Gatot.
> 
> The ADF and TNI have cooperated closely on counter-terrorism in recent years although they also had a testy relationship due to Australia's involvement in the lead-up to Indonesia's withdrawal from East Timor in 2002.
> 
> Disputes over boat people and the live cattle trade, as well as a 2013 scandal over attempts by Australia's spy agency to wiretap then-president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, have tested relations between the two neighbours in the past.
> 
> But ties appeared to be on the mend over the past year after Mr Turnbull met Indonesian President Joko in 2015, and both governments were quick to play down the incident earlier this year.
> 
> After news broke last month that Gen Gatot had ordered all military cooperation between the TNI and ADF to be put on hold, Indonesia's chief security minister Wiranto clarified that the suspension only covered the language-training conducted at the Perth camp.
> 
> Mr Wiranto, a former army general who was TNI chief during the Suharto era, on Wednesday confirmed that President Joko will visit Mr Turnbull in Australia on Feb 26 to reaffirm bilaterals ties between the two countries.
> http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se...onesian-military-chief-for-offensive-training
> 
> *India to impart submarine training to Indonesia*
> 
> India has agreed to impart submarine training to Indonesia as part of a bilateral effort to diversify defence cooperation.
> 
> During Defence Secretary Mohan Kumar’s South East Asia visit, the two countries also agreed to cooperate in defence manufacturing and expand military to military cooperation. Mr. Kumar visited Indonesia on January 17-18 and Singapore on January 19.
> 
> India already trains Vietnamese sailors in operating Kilo class submarines and its pilots on Su-30 fighter aircraft, both Russian built platforms India operates in large numbers. This move also fits into India’s larger engagement with the region as part of its ‘Act East’ policy.
> 
> “On military to military ties, the present Army exercise has been expanded to a company level. The two sides have agreed to start Air Force exercises and also expand maritime cooperation, which includes Navy training in submarines and so on,” defence sources said on Wednesday.
> 
> Sources observed that Indonesian defence industry had strengths in some areas and, like in India, is largely dominated by Public Sector Undertakings. “We can do some components and sub-assemblies for them. They are also interested in some technologies,” sources said. Discussions were under way.
> 
> Indonesian President Joko Widodo was in India in December last year and both sides had agreed to “conclude a substantive bilateral Defence Cooperation Agreement” and “explore collaboration between defence industries for joint product”ion of equipment with technology transfer.”
> http://www.thehindu.com/todays-pape...ine-training-to-Indonesia/article17266441.ece






apologies accepted?
forgiven but not forgotten... maybe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

somewhere in africa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Korsa - Batalyon Infanteri 303 Raider
equivalent to three fold of the regular infantry battalion


----------



## Nike

*Jakarta police deploy 16,222 personnel to secure elections*
Rabu, 8 Februari 2017 20:35 WIB - 0 Views





Photo document of police women officers (Polwan) cycling of the Jakarta Metropolitan Police (Polda Metro Jaya) maintaining public security alert. (ANTARA/Wahyu Putro A.)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Jakarta Police have deployed 16,222 personnel to secure the regional head elections in Jakarta, Banten, and Bekasi to be held on February 15, 2017.

"A total of 16,222 personnel have been deployed to secure the elections. The military and the Community Protection Agency (linmas) will assist the police," Jakarta Police spokesperson Senior Commissioner Argo Yuwono stated here on Wednesday.

He noted that the Jakarta Police is securing 23,135 polling stations during the regional head elections in Jakarta, Banten, and Bekasi.

"Some 13,023 polling stations in Jakarta; 3,958 polling stations in Bekasi District; 3,311 polling stations in Tangerang City; and 3,032 polling stations in South Tangerang City are being secured by the police," he noted.

The police officers will also receive assistance from the Polling Station Working Committees and witnesses of the candidate pairs.

The police will secure the distribution of ballot papers, voting, and the final counting of ballot papers.

He remarked that the police will oversee the distribution of ballot papers from polling stations to the District Polling Committee.

The police will conduct patrols to maintain a conducive situation ahead of the election.

He added that the number of personnel will be tailored to the security situation in the region.
(Uu.A063/INE/KR-BSR/A014)
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## papacita

madokafc said:


> http://www.indomiliter.com/m3-amphibious-rig-dijadwalkan-ikut-defile-hut-tni-ke-72/
> 
> according to this site, Indonesian Army ordering 18 M3 amphibious assault bridge. Thats enough to cover at least 400 meter spans of river



That's more than I expected. I wonder if this and Pandur II are actually all just sweeteners for a bigger deal, there's one more product from Czech that we've been inquiring for some time now.


----------



## Nike

*Menteri PUPR Janjikan Dermaga Baru untuk TNI AL*





*Ilustrasi dermaga TNI AL ★*

*M*enteri Pekerjaan Umum dan Perumahan Rakyat (PUPR), Basuki Hadimuljono, hari ini meninjau calon lokasi dermaga untuk TNI Angkatan Laut (AL) yang akan dibangun di Desa Tawiri, Kecamatan Teluk Ambon, Maluku.

Pembangunan dermaga di Desa Tawiri merupakan pengganti Dermaga TNI AL yang sebelumnya ada di Desa Halong, namun setelah adanya Jembatan Merah Putih, kapal-kapal tidak dapat melintas.

“_Mudah-mudahan tahun 2017 ini sudah dapat dibangun Dermaga dan komplek Pangkalan Utama TNI AL (Lantamal) di sana agar TNI AL dapat melaksanakan tugasnya,_” ujar Basuki seperti dikutip dari keterangan resminya, Rabu (8/2/2017).

Pembangunan Dermaga Tawiri beserta sarana dan prasarana penunjang lainnya dimaksudkan sebagai tempat kapal-kapal perang tonase besar milik TNI AL bersandar untuk mengisi perbekalan baik bahan bakar, air tawar, bahan makanan, obat-obatan maupun amunisi, perawatan kesehatan bagi ABK KRI yang sakit, perbaikan dan perawatan kapal bila terjadi kerusakan peralatan kapal, serta sarana hiburan bagi ABK seperti olahraga dan pesiar agar siap berlayar.

Saat ini, pembangunan dermaga baru ini masih dalam proses lelang. Dermaga Tawiri akan dibangun di atas lahan seluas 12 ha, dengan biaya konstruksi pembangunannya sebesar Rp 130 miliar. Sedangkan pengadaan lahan sebesar Rp 70 miliar dan telah terbayarkan dari dana APBN 2016.

Nantinya, dermaga ini akan dilengkapi sarana dan prasarana antara lain gedung kantor dan staf, lapangan apel, kantor Denma, gudang senjata, gedung serba guna, pos penjagaan, balai pengobatan, kantor satkom, kantor Disang, hanggar, rumah ganset dan panel, gudang Disbek, kantor Disahal, kantor Pomal, dan marsheling area.

Pembangunan dermaga baru yang berjarak kurang lebih 20 Km dari dermaga lama, akan dilakukan oleh Balai Pelaksanaan Jalan Nasional XVI, Ditjen Bina Marga, Kementerian PUPR.

* ♞ detik 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

papacita said:


> That's more than I expected. I wonder if this and Pandur II are actually all just sweeteners for a bigger deal, there's one more product from Czech that we've been inquiring for some time now.



in previous news, PINDAD rumored to be acquiring companies in Eastern Europe, any progress?



























*Picture from old time, Pindad Panser Rel V16. 1955-1962. Credit to indomiliter.com*






*Air to air refuelling*






*SU-30MK2 Full load with missiles *






*Parked*






*Grob Trainer Aircraft*






*T50i Golden Eagle manouvering*
*Image credit to indonesian_airforce*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

hmmm i put this articles here because just recently the Army showing their interest on programmable munitions or rounds

*Analysis: Ammo revolution*
09th February 2017 - 12:00by Stephen Miller in Washington D.C. 







A revolution is occurring in armaments that is as great as the move from smoothbore to rifled weapons. It portends a leap in lethality and effectiveness to a wide range of current guns and will provide an answer to many of today's new asymmetrical threats, ranging from small teams with guided anti-tank weapons to heavy machine guns on the back of pick-up trucks.

The answer is new programmable ammunition. The capabilities these technologies provide to the combat vehicle mounted gun in particular, but not exclusively, has the potential to return their battlefield advantage.






*ABOVE: The Rheinmetall DM131 is an air burst projectile for the 40mm automatic grenade launcher that allows it to detonate above the target, increasing lethality and hitting targets behind cover.to ranges of 2,400m. (Photo: Rheinmetall)*

Several US and European companies, including Diehl, Orbital ATK, Rheinmetall, and others, have developed such munitions. Some of these have been international industry collaborations. The concept is being applied to direct fire guns from 25 to 120mm (meaning it can be employed on infantry fighting and reconnaissance vehicles to MBTs).

Using programmable ammunition both broadens the targets these guns can engage while magnifying the on target effect. These new rounds provide effective solutions to battlefield challenges of everything from armed helicopters to ATGM and RPG teams, insurgents in buildings, entrenched troops and even fast moving technicals.






*ABOVE: BAE Hagglunds' CV90 with Orbital ATK armament. (Photo: BAE Systems)*

Programmable ammunition allows one round to be optimised for its effect on various targets. In addition, most existing guns can be fitted out to utilise this capability. For example, the Rheinmetall DM11 for the 120mm tank gun has three different fuse modes: an impact point detonation (PD); a point detonation with delay (PDwD) in which the warhead penetrates then explodes; and airburst (AB).

The AB can be fired up to 5,000m to explode above or in front of the target. The mode is selected by the gunner and is programmed with the necessary parameters to optimise the effect with the round in the gun tube.

Dan Liddell, the BAE Hagglunds CV90 programme manager, indicated that the ammo system used on their CV9035 tracked armoured infantry fighting vehicle used by the Dutch, Danish and Estonians further simplifies this process.

By simply selecting the target type and ranging, the Target Driven Man Machine Interface automatically sets all parameters essential to maximising target results. This can even include automatically executing a programmed multiple round firing pattern.






*ABOVE: Orbital ATK's 40mm Air Burst Munition. (Photo: Orbital ATK) *

Although a 25mm LW25 PABM (Programmable Air Burst Munition) has been developed by Orbital ATK, the approach shows its highest results in 30mm and larger calibres. This is a factor of the additional load that these can carry – both in bursting charge and pellets and/or fragmentation.

The benefits are not simply down-range but more effectively defeating a target in single engagement saves ammunition and provides more 'stowed kills' (i.e. the number of kills that can be made with the ammunition onboard). It also reduces the number of ammunition types needed to address different situations.

The Orbital ATK 120mm AMP (Advanced Multi-Purpose round) replaces four existing types, as well as providing air burst, bunker busting, and reinforced wall breaching capability.

The company has just been awarded a $45 million contract for final development and qualification of the AMP round over a 30-month cycle with three options for initial and full rate production that could eventually lead to a contract value of $119 million.

Both higher velocity guns and lower velocity weapons become more capable through programmable ammunition. Nammo is offering an automatic grenade launcher with its MK285 PPHE/SD (Programmable Prefragmented High Explosive) ammunition. The round has an electronic programmable time fuse that, coupled with a weapon's advanced fire control, allows not only greater target area coverage but can also kill targets in defilade.

This round uses the donut effect of a high explosive throwing a fragments in a circular pattern. Another approach uses a small charge that expels in a cone shape (around 15° size) the hundreds or thousands of often tungsten pellets in front of the target. The later is particularly effective against ATGM and machine gun teams, troops in the open, helicopters, UAVs, as well as bunker apertures.






*ABOVE: The 120mm tank cannon becomes a formidable helicopter killer with new programmable ammunition. Here, an UH-1 target drone is destroyed in US Army tests. (Photo: DoD)*

The past focus on the armoured target killing capability of the combat vehicle armament neglected the importance of their role in effectively addressing the broader needs of combat operations.

With the proliferation of new threats the limited ability to respond to them became a potentially fatal shortcoming. The introduction of programmable ammunition is providing a technical solution. Now unit tactics and crew procedures and training need to be adapted to take advantage of these capabilities.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/landwarfareintl/analysis-ammo-revolution/

and surely our army is more than willing to adapted to new challenges and opportunity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> hmmm i put this articles here because just recently the Army showing their interest on programmable munitions or rounds
> 
> *Analysis: Ammo revolution*
> 09th February 2017 - 12:00by Stephen Miller in Washington D.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A revolution is occurring in armaments that is as great as the move from smoothbore to rifled weapons. It portends a leap in lethality and effectiveness to a wide range of current guns and will provide an answer to many of today's new asymmetrical threats, ranging from small teams with guided anti-tank weapons to heavy machine guns on the back of pick-up trucks.
> 
> The answer is new programmable ammunition. The capabilities these technologies provide to the combat vehicle mounted gun in particular, but not exclusively, has the potential to return their battlefield advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ABOVE: The Rheinmetall DM131 is an air burst projectile for the 40mm automatic grenade launcher that allows it to detonate above the target, increasing lethality and hitting targets behind cover.to ranges of 2,400m. (Photo: Rheinmetall)*
> 
> Several US and European companies, including Diehl, Orbital ATK, Rheinmetall, and others, have developed such munitions. Some of these have been international industry collaborations. The concept is being applied to direct fire guns from 25 to 120mm (meaning it can be employed on infantry fighting and reconnaissance vehicles to MBTs).
> 
> Using programmable ammunition both broadens the targets these guns can engage while magnifying the on target effect. These new rounds provide effective solutions to battlefield challenges of everything from armed helicopters to ATGM and RPG teams, insurgents in buildings, entrenched troops and even fast moving technicals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ABOVE: BAE Hagglunds' CV90 with Orbital ATK armament. (Photo: BAE Systems)*
> 
> Programmable ammunition allows one round to be optimised for its effect on various targets. In addition, most existing guns can be fitted out to utilise this capability. For example, the Rheinmetall DM11 for the 120mm tank gun has three different fuse modes: an impact point detonation (PD); a point detonation with delay (PDwD) in which the warhead penetrates then explodes; and airburst (AB).
> 
> The AB can be fired up to 5,000m to explode above or in front of the target. The mode is selected by the gunner and is programmed with the necessary parameters to optimise the effect with the round in the gun tube.
> 
> Dan Liddell, the BAE Hagglunds CV90 programme manager, indicated that the ammo system used on their CV9035 tracked armoured infantry fighting vehicle used by the Dutch, Danish and Estonians further simplifies this process.
> 
> By simply selecting the target type and ranging, the Target Driven Man Machine Interface automatically sets all parameters essential to maximising target results. This can even include automatically executing a programmed multiple round firing pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ABOVE: Orbital ATK's 40mm Air Burst Munition. (Photo: Orbital ATK) *
> 
> Although a 25mm LW25 PABM (Programmable Air Burst Munition) has been developed by Orbital ATK, the approach shows its highest results in 30mm and larger calibres. This is a factor of the additional load that these can carry – both in bursting charge and pellets and/or fragmentation.
> 
> The benefits are not simply down-range but more effectively defeating a target in single engagement saves ammunition and provides more 'stowed kills' (i.e. the number of kills that can be made with the ammunition onboard). It also reduces the number of ammunition types needed to address different situations.
> 
> The Orbital ATK 120mm AMP (Advanced Multi-Purpose round) replaces four existing types, as well as providing air burst, bunker busting, and reinforced wall breaching capability.
> 
> The company has just been awarded a $45 million contract for final development and qualification of the AMP round over a 30-month cycle with three options for initial and full rate production that could eventually lead to a contract value of $119 million.
> 
> Both higher velocity guns and lower velocity weapons become more capable through programmable ammunition. Nammo is offering an automatic grenade launcher with its MK285 PPHE/SD (Programmable Prefragmented High Explosive) ammunition. The round has an electronic programmable time fuse that, coupled with a weapon's advanced fire control, allows not only greater target area coverage but can also kill targets in defilade.
> 
> This round uses the donut effect of a high explosive throwing a fragments in a circular pattern. Another approach uses a small charge that expels in a cone shape (around 15° size) the hundreds or thousands of often tungsten pellets in front of the target. The later is particularly effective against ATGM and machine gun teams, troops in the open, helicopters, UAVs, as well as bunker apertures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ABOVE: The 120mm tank cannon becomes a formidable helicopter killer with new programmable ammunition. Here, an UH-1 target drone is destroyed in US Army tests. (Photo: DoD)*
> 
> The past focus on the armoured target killing capability of the combat vehicle armament neglected the importance of their role in effectively addressing the broader needs of combat operations.
> 
> With the proliferation of new threats the limited ability to respond to them became a potentially fatal shortcoming. The introduction of programmable ammunition is providing a technical solution. Now unit tactics and crew procedures and training need to be adapted to take advantage of these capabilities.
> 
> https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/landwarfareintl/analysis-ammo-revolution/
> 
> and surely our army is more than willing to adapted to new challenges and opportunity


Interesting.

But it seems there's no such solution for HEAT and Sabot round, yet. Well, you can still count on the ATGM squad..


----------



## Nike

GraveDigger388 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> But it seems there's no such solution for HEAT and Sabot round, yet. Well, you can still count on the ATGM squad..



actually TNI AD had procured many, yes i said many because the deals is involved more than couples of tens millions US dollar for various munitions ranging from 90 mm, 105 mm to 120 mm HEAT Round, programmable munitions and APFSDS type rounds. 

notes i said deals, because the contract is not only from one supplier but from several

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

CBRN Company, Indonesian Army Engineering Corps- Kompi Nubika ZENI TNI AD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## papacita

New batch of CAESAR 155mm, 18 units

*Kemhan Kembali Datangkan Meriam Caesar 155 MM Untuk Perkuat Alutsista TNI AD*

Kamis, 9 Februari 2017

Jakarta – Kementerian Pertahanan kembali akan mendatangkan Meriam Caesar 155 MM/GS sebagai bagian dari upaya modernisasi Alutsista TNI khususnya TNI AD di jajaran Batalyon Alteleri Medan (Armed). Meriam Caesar 155 MM/GS diproduksi oleh perusahaan persenjataan asal Perancis, Nexter System.

Rencana pengadaan meriam yang memiliki daya jangkau tembakan sejauh 39 km tersebut, ditandai dengan penandatanganan kontrak pengadaan 18 unit Meriam Caesar 155 MM/GS antara Kemhan dan Nexter System, Kamis (9/2) di kantor Kemhan, Jakarta.

Kontrak ditandatangani oleh kedua belah pihak, masing-masing dari pihak Kemhan diwakili oleh Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan (Kabaranahan) Kemhan Laksda TNI Leonardi, sedangkan dari Nexter Systems France diwakili oleh Executive Vive Presiden / Weapons & Altillery Systems, Gilles Sarreau.

Kabaranahan Kemhan dalam kesempatan tersebut mengatakan bahwa pengadaan Meriam Caesar 155 MM/GS oleh Kemhan kepada produsen langsung dalam hal ini Nexter Systems France merupakan yang kedua kalinya dan diharapkan akan ada keberlanjutan kerjasama dimasa mendatang.

Dijelaskannya, dalam kontrak pengadaan Meriam Caesar 155 MM/GS tersebut, telah memuat persyaratan local content sebagaimana dipersyaratkan dalam Undang Undang Nomor 16 Tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan. Hal ini adalah bagian dari upaya memberdayakan dan meningkatkan kemampuan industri pertahanan dalam negeri.

“Pengadaan ini bagian dari pembangunan kekuatan yang sudah sudah direncanakan menuju kekuatan MEF, ini adalah pengadaan yang kedua, jadi tidak ada kesulitan seperti masalah teknologi, negosiasi local content, bahkan kita bisa mengejar lebih besar lagi untuk nilai dari local content”, jelas Kabaranahan Kemhan.

Menurutnya, dengan penambahan 18 Meriam Caesar 155 MM/GS ini, maka kekuatan Alutisista di jajaran Armed TNI AD dirasa sudah cukup. Selanjutnya adalah bagaimana keberlanjutan dari pemeliharaan dan ketersediaan cuku cadang serta amunisinya. Untuk itu, Kemhan berharap perlu adanya suatu keberlanjutan kerjasama antara industri pertahanan dalam negeri dalam hal ini PT. Pindad dengan Nexter Systems France.(BDI/RAF)
https://www.kemhan.go.id/2017/02/09...ar-155-mm-untuk-perkuat-alutsista-tni-ad.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## papacita

*Indonesia mulls Turkish, South Korean, Russian options for marines APC requirement*
*Key Points*

Indonesia is currently considering options in the acquisition of 50 APCs for its Marines Corps
Contract to include an in-country licensed production component for latter units






The Indonesian Ministry of Defence is currently evaluating proposals from Russia, Turkey, and South Korea in a programme to acquire 50 armoured personnel carriers (APCs) for the Indonesian Marines (Korps Marinir: KORMAR).

_Jane's_ understands from sources close to the procurement process that options being considered are namely the BTR-80 from Russia's Military-Industrial Company, the ACV-19 from Turkey's FNSS, and the Next Infantry Fighting Vehicle (NIFV) K21 from South Korea's Doosan. A sum of USD95 million has been allocated for the programme, and will be provided for under the defence ministry's budget for 2017.
http://www.janes.com/article/67630/...n-russian-options-for-marines-apc-requirement

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

it just my suggestion, much be good if the Army replacing most of 105 mm howi with Cesar system and put the 105 mm with secondary units


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> it just my suggestion, much be good if the Army replacing most of 105 mm howi with Cesar system and put the 105 mm with secondary units


I'm thinking maybe transfer the 105s to Airborne battalions.


----------



## Nike

GraveDigger388 said:


> I'm thinking maybe transfer the 105s to Airborne battalions.



M101 and their derivatives like M202 and Kh178 actually quite bulky and rather heavy compared to modern 105 mm lightweight gun found in market (like Nexter LG and Turkish made ones).... so i would drop the idea because for Airborne units mobility is everything


----------



## Carlosa

*India's Own String Of Pearls - After Singapore & Vietnam, India To Train Indonesian Forces*
*http://www.indiatimes.com/news/indi...-india-to-train-indonesian-forces-271179.html
*
After Vietnam, Singapore and other countries in Southeast Asia, India is now also steadily stepping up military ties with Indonesia with an eye firmly on China. India and Indonesia have now decided to hold their first-ever joint air combat exercise as well as deepen maritime security cooperation.






Defence sources say India also offered to train sailors from Indonesia in the complex art of submarine operations during the recent visit of defence secretary G Mohan Kumar to the country.

Vietnamese sailors, incidentally, are already being trained in "comprehensive underwater combat operations'' in the Indian Navy's submarine school INS Satavahana in Visakhapatnam. A similar programme to train the Vietnamese fighter pilots on Indian Sukhoi-30MKI fighter jets is set to begin this year, as was earlier reported by TOI.






Much like the expansion of its military training, technology-sharing, joint exercises, visits and exchange of experts with Vietnam, India is now poised to crank up defence ties with Indonesia. Apart from exploring opportunities for collaboration in the defence production sector, the two countries will also upgrade their joint Army exercise called Garuda Shakti, the fourth edition of which was held at Magelang in Indonesia March 2016.

The two navies have also been conducting coordinated patrols on their respective sides of the international maritime boundary line (IMBL) twice a year since 2002, with the aim to keep this vital part of the Indian Ocean region safe and secure for commercial shipping and international trade.






As for Singapore, India has also renewed its air force training agreement with the city state for another five years. With land and airspace being a scarce commodity in Singapore, it has been utilising Indian military facilities to train its own small but high-tech armed forces under special agreements signed in 2007 and 2008.

India, for instance, provides facilities to Singapore for exercises of mechanised forces at Babina and artillery at Deolali ranges as well as for fighters at the Kalaikunda airbase in West Bengal. The two countries also regularly hold the Simbex naval wargames, which have graduated from being purely anti-submarine warfare exercises to complex ones involving multiple facets of operations at sea.

Originally published in Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> M101 and their derivatives like M202 and Kh178 actually quite bulky and rather heavy compared to modern 105 mm lightweight gun found in market (like Nexter LG and Turkish made ones).... so i would drop the idea because for Airborne units mobility is everything


Oooor... Mount the cannon on the bed of a truck, just like Samsung did..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

GraveDigger388 said:


> Oooor... Mount the cannon on the bed of a truck, just like Samsung did..



hmmm cheap solution to have your own sph, Vietnam had made extensive research about that too if i recall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Old Photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

*India to impart submarine training to Indonesia*



*Kapal selam TNI AL ★*

*I*ndia has agreed to impart submarine training to Indonesia as part of a bilateral effort to diversify defence cooperation.

During Defence Secretary Mohan Kumar’s South East Asia visit, the two countries also agreed to cooperate in defence manufacturing and expand military to military cooperation. Mr. Kumar visited Indonesia on January 17-18 and Singapore on January 19.

India already trains Vietnamese sailors in operating Kilo class submarines and its pilots on Su-30 fighter aircraft, both Russian built platforms India operates in large numbers. This move also fits into India’s larger engagement with the region as part of its ‘_Act East_’ policy.

“_On military to military ties, the present Army exercise has been expanded to a company level. The two sides have agreed to start Air Force exercises and also expand maritime cooperation, which includes Navy training in submarines and so on,_” defence sources said on Wednesday.

Sources observed that Indonesian defence industry had strengths in some areas and, like in India, is largely dominated by Public Sector Undertakings. “_We can do some components and sub-assemblies for them. They are also interested in some technologies,_” sources said. Discussions were under way.

Indonesian President Joko Widodo was in India in December last year and both sides had agreed to “_conclude a substantive bilateral Defence Cooperation Agreement_” and “_explore collaboration between defence industries for joint product”ion of equipment with technology transfer._”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

About AW 101
8 unit approved?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

ASTROS II MK6 credit to PenKostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marhaenisme

Svantana said:


> About AW 101
> 8 unit approved?



Ya its true 8 units already inked by MoD for next batch 5 units will follow and just with 13 units we get full tot from AgustaWestland to assembly AW101.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Marhaenisme said:


> Ya its true 8 units already inked by MoD for next batch 5 units will follow and just with 13 units we get full tot from AgustaWestland to assembly AW101.


it's a pity wasting this good stuff


----------



## pr1v4t33r

papacita said:


> Indonesia mulls Turkish, South Korean, Russian options for marines APC requirement


What happened to BTR-4M?



Svantana said:


> About AW 101, 8 unit approved?


While KASAU recently denied that _"fact"_, i found Mrs.Connie explanation quite convincing. And in helicopter production, AW have better TOT scheme to offered. They (or we?) just need to be more transparent in the deal.



papacita said:


> I wonder if this and Pandur II are actually all just sweeteners for a bigger deal, there's one more product from Czech that we've been inquiring for some time now.


Just for try out? Like how Marines bought handful of BTR-4M, then planning to get the real deal from Russia, Korea and Turkey 

We already have 5 LPD, and will add 3 more units. Hope they will be significantly bigger, faster and better armed.





HEADSHOT trailer for Japanese audience

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

papacita said:


> *Indonesia mulls Turkish, South Korean, Russian options for marines APC requirement*
> *Key Points*
> 
> Indonesia is currently considering options in the acquisition of 50 APCs for its Marines Corps
> Contract to include an in-country licensed production component for latter units
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indonesian Ministry of Defence is currently evaluating proposals from Russia, Turkey, and South Korea in a programme to acquire 50 armoured personnel carriers (APCs) for the Indonesian Marines (Korps Marinir: KORMAR).
> 
> _Jane's_ understands from sources close to the procurement process that options being considered are namely the BTR-80 from Russia's Military-Industrial Company, the ACV-19 from Turkey's FNSS, and the Next Infantry Fighting Vehicle (NIFV) K21 from South Korea's Doosan. A sum of USD95 million has been allocated for the programme, and will be provided for under the defence ministry's budget for 2017.
> http://www.janes.com/article/67630/...n-russian-options-for-marines-apc-requirement


K21 would be too expensive for Marine corps,
BTR 80, well with 95 million, these are surely bang for the bucks.
ACV-19 will be a better option IMO, M113-based vehicle (commonality with Army M113), and its armament can be adjusted as what the user likes, such as using BMP-3 turret.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Kunjungan Kerja di Galangan Kapal PT DRU*





*G*una melihat kesiapan unsur Kolinlamil yang sedang dilakukan pemeliharaan, Kepala Staf Kolinlamil Laksamana Pertama TNI R. Edi Surjanto, S.E., M.M. di dampingi berberapa Asisten Pangkolinlamil dan Kepala Dinas serta Komandan Satlinlamil Surabaya, melaksanakan kunjungan kerja di galangan kapal PT Daya Radar Utama (DRU) Lampung, yang beralamat di Jl Alamsyah Ratu Prawiranegara KM 12 Srengsem, Panjang, Bandar Lampung, Kamis (9/2).

Kunjungan kerja ini bertujuan untuk melihat hasil pengerjaan perbaikan terhadap KRI Banjarmasin 592 semasih berada di atas dok galangan.

Selain itu juga dapat melihat secara langsung kemampuan dari PT DRU dalam membangun kapal dengan dukungan kesiapan peralatan perusahaan yang di miliki.

Dari peninjauan ini kedepan tidak tertutup kemungkinan Kolinlamil dalam memenuhi kebutuhan unsur/KRI yang dibutuhkan dalam tipe/jenis tertentu dapat menyarankan untuk dibangun di galangan kapal ini apabila memenuhi persyaratan.

Hal ini seiring dengan kebijakan pemerintah dalam mendukung pemberdayaan dan pemanfaatan industri dalam negeri untuk bangga menggunakan barang-barang hasil produksi dalam negeri yang tidak kalah bersaing kualitas dengan produksi galangan kapal di luar negeri.

Sebelumnya TNI Angkatan Laut telah mengoperasikan sebuah kapal produksi PT DRU jenis Angkut Tank (AT) yaitu KRI Teluk Bintuni 520 yang saat ini beroperasi di bawah pembinaan Satuan Lintas Laut Militer Surabaya. KRI Teluk Bintuni 520 dibangun khusus untuk mendukung pengangkutan Tank Leopard kendaraan tempur milik satuan TNI AD yang memiliki bobot mencapai 62 ton.

Pada saat kunjungan kerja tersebut, Kaskolinlamil juga memberikan pengarahan kepada seluruh ABK di geladak hanggar heli KRI Banjarmasin 592.

* ★ Kolinlamil *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## papacita

pr1v4t33r said:


> What happened to BTR-4M?


Seems like marines weren't satisfied with them.



Bennedict said:


> K21 would be too expensive for Marine corps,
> BTR 80, well with 95 million, these are surely bang for the bucks.
> ACV-19 will be a better option IMO, M113-based vehicle (commonality with Army M113), and its armament can be adjusted as what the user likes, such as using BMP-3 turret.


BTR-80 side exit door is a big down hence they use them for UN missions only, adding more of them is unlikely. Does ACV-19 have good amphibious capability? Safest bet is to add more BMP-3F or BT-3F instead of BTR-80 as they'd be much ideal option from Russia

Submarine building facility update
credit: IMF

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bennedict

papacita said:


> BTR-80 side exit door is a big down hence they use them for UN missions only, adding more of them is unlikely. Does ACV-19 have good amphibious capability? Safest bet is to add more BMP-3F or BT-3F instead of BTR-80 as they'd be much ideal option from Russia


The reason why the Russians submit their BTR-80 instead of BT-3F/BMP-3, simply because they're recultant about technology-transfer thingy, they're always do. And it is not possible to license-produce BT-3F/BMP-3, because it's a fairly new product (90's tech), they wanted to make profit from it as much as possible before selling its technology to other nations (unless we had a budget as big as India).
-
-
ACV-19 has a fairly good amphibious capability.



> 65 km/h mximum road speed - *6.3 km/h on water*


http://www.armyrecognition.com/turk...pecifications_description_pictures_video.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

i am suspected why PT DRU got refit and repair jobs of KRI Banjarmasin, instead of PT PAL is to preparing them to accustomed with the LPD design. And thus opening the possibilities to give them the order to built such Ships in near future. Their willingness to accomodate TNI AL/gov. unreasonable demands in the past had bear a nice result


----------



## striver44

Bennedict said:


> K21 would be too expensive for Marine corps,
> BTR 80, well with 95 million, these are surely bang for the bucks.
> ACV-19 will be a better option IMO, M113-based vehicle (commonality with Army M113), and its armament can be adjusted as what the user likes, such as using BMP-3 turret.


traditionally the marine corps will go for the eastern bloc product

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

striver44 said:


> traditionally the marine corps will go for the eastern bloc product


Because lack of budget. it's everyone secret that marines always get the smallest sum of military budget.
-
-
Another safest bet is to get K21 tech from South Korea. Assuming they did offer it to our Marine corps it means they're open for negotiation about TOT. But it will be pricey. 






The army also definetly wont sit back seeing the Marine corps getting something better than what they have currently (Marder 1A3).

If both branch could throw away their ego, both branch could jointly procure it (K21) to minimalize cost and both will have a happy ending, _hitting two birds with one stone.

CMIIW_


----------



## Svantana

@UMNOPutra not corruption maybe, but miscommunication... if you intend to troll this thread, please leave us









Kri Banjarmasin 592 at PT DRU Lampung
credit IG vinacoffeemocca

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GraveDigger388

Bennedict said:


> Because lack of budget. it's everyone secret that marines always get the smallest sum of military budget.
> -
> -
> Another safest bet is to get K21 tech from South Korea. Assuming they did offer it to our Marine corps it means they're open for negotiation about TOT. But it will be pricey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The army also definetly wont sit back seeing the Marine corps getting something better than what they have currently (Marder 1A3).
> 
> If both branch could throw away their ego, both branch could jointly procure it (K21) to minimalize cost and both will have a happy ending, _hitting two birds with one stone.
> 
> CMIIW_



Seeing how things have been going so far, it won't be so much of a surprise if South Korea offer some tempting ToT details for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBT. Credit to Pen Yonif Raider 323.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BQW6BTTA09t/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Infantry Battalion Raider 323. Credit to Pen Yonif Raider 323.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BQO7tyNAAIC/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bennedict

Indonesian Battalion/Indobatt in UNIFIL
credit to ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@imf

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Svantana




----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

*EXCLUSIVE: Indonesia Gets In Line For India’s New AEW&C Jet*

Shiv Aroor Feb 12 2017 11 37 am







Indonesia could be the first foreign customer for the DRDO-Embraer AEW&C system, designated Netra, within the next year, if interest from Jakarta is anything to go by. Livefistlearns Indonesia, which first expressed interest in the system, has escalated its interest to a request for a systems demonstration, possibly in that country. The project has achieved initial operational clearance, with the first of two jets set to be handed over to its customer, the Indian Air Force, at the Aero India show — a terrific splash of an idea.

http://www.livefistdefence.com/2017/02/exclusive-indonesia-gets-in-line-for-indias-new-aewc-jet.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Badak Tampil Tahun Ini*





*Badak

U*sai bertemu dengan Wakil Presiden Jusuf Kalla, Direktur Utama PT Pindad Abraham Mose mengaku diminta untuk memperkuat pangsa pasar produk perusahaannya saat ini. Khususnya beberapa produk yang saat ini digunakan Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI).

Abraham mengatakan, Wapres Jusuf Kalla sudah memahami bagaimana kemampuan PT Pindad dalam memproduksi sejumlah peralatan terutama yang dibutuhkan TNI.

“_Harus lebih berinovasi. Artinya sudah banyak yang Pindad lakukan tapi perlu lagi ditingkatkan. Paling tidak bagaimana untuk pasar TNI di dalam negeri,_” kata Abraham, di Kantor Wakil Presiden, Jakarta, Kamis 9 Februari 2017.

Dia menjelaskan, sejumlah produksi Pindad yang digunakan seperti senjata kaliber 556,9 milimeter, sudah banyak dimanfaatkan oleh TNI dan Polri.

“_Senjata jelas yang SS 1, SS 2, yang kemarin akhirnya kita sudah 11 kali bisa menang dan varian inilah yang menjadi fokus kita kembangkan dan lakukan inovasi,_” jelas Abraham.

Peralatan taktis lainnya yang sudah digunakan seperti, Panser Anoa yang sempat diuji oleh Presiden Jokowi di Mabes TNI Cilangkap beberapa waktu lalu. Untuk Anoa, jelas Abraham, sudah ada 326 unit yang dijual baik di dalam negeri maupun di luar.

Panser badak yang baru diproduksi juga dibahas. Pindad meminta arahan wapres agar pasar dalam negeri bisa menyerap produk ini.

“_Dan saya menyampaikan, 2017 kita diberikan kesempatan untuk (panser) badak kita, kita propose di TNI AD kemudian juga yang kendaraan-kendaraan yang untuk Low enforcement untuk Polri misalnya water canon dan lain-lain,_” jelasnya.

* ★ Vivanews 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

#navy #kopaska

@oriuploader

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## striver44

*Russia's Kalashnikov Concern has delivered the first batch of Saiga-12S shotguns to Indonesdia's anti-drug agency.*
MOSCOW (Sputnik) — Kalashnikov Concern delivered the first order of Saiga-12S shotgun to the Indonesian anti-drug agency (BNN), the manufacturer's press service said Monday.

"Kalashnikov Concern, a part of the Rostec state corporation, has successfully completed the delivery of the first batch of Saiga-12S shotguns to the Indonesian national anti-narcotics agency (BNN). This delivery is strategically important for the expansion of civilian products exports, as well as foreign cooperation strengthening," the press service said.

The manufacturer's experts also conducted a training and show shootings for the BNN employees.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

saiga s12

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Portugal explore defence industry collaboration*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
13 February 2017
Indonesia and Portugal are to explore opportunities for defence industrial collaboration, the Ministry of Defence (MoD) in Jakarta said on 9 February.

The MoD added that co-operation would be focused in areas of defence electronics, particularly communications systems, as well as military aerospace maintenance, repair, and overhaul activities.

Although not confirmed by the MoD it is likely that such collaboration would be channelled through Portuguese exports to Indonesia and associated technology transfers. The two countries have no history of defence trade collaboration.

The agreement was announced by the MoD following talks in Jakarta between Indonesia's defence minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and Rui Fernando Sucena do Carmo, Portugal's Indonesian ambassador.

http://www.janes.com/article/67677/indonesia-portugal-explore-defence-industry-collaboration

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Portugal Ingin Jalin Kerjasama Pertahanan dengan Indonesia*
Kamis, 9 Februari 2017






Jakarta, 8 Februari 2017 – Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) RI Ryamizard Ryacudu menyambut baik Portugal yang berkeinginan menjalin kerja sama bilateral sektor pertahanan dengan Indonesia.

Keinginan Portugal tersebut, diungkapkan Duta Besar (Dubes) Portugal untuk Indonesia, Rui Fernando Sucena Do Carmo, saat melakukan kunjungan kerja kepada Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) RI Ryamizard Ryacudu di Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan), Kamis (8/2).

Kerja sama sektor pertahanan itu diantaranya dengan melakukan komunikasi intensif ke industri-industri pertahanan dalam negeri Indonesia, sebagi upaya tindak lanjut keikutsertaan Portugal pada Pameran Industri Pertahanan Internasional Indo Defence Tahun 2016 yang saat itu menghadirkan industri pertahanannya dalam hal sistem komunikasi dan perawatan pesawat tempur.

Sedangkan Menhan menyatakan, bahwa kerja sama sektor pertahanan dapat dimulai dan difokuskan pada pertukaran informasi atau data intelejen, untuk mengantisipasi secara dini ancaman terorisme yang sudah merebak ke berbagai belahan dunia.

Dan hal pertama yang akan dilakukan Portugal untuk memulai jalinan kerja sama sektor pertahanan, mengagendakan pertemuan pejabat pertahanan kedua negara untuk membicarakan lebih lanjut rencana kerja sama. (Bond/Sugi)

https://www.kemhan.go.id/2017/02/09/portugal-ingin-jalin-kerjasama-pertahanan-dengan-indonesia.html


*Jokowi wants House to swiftly pass Terrorism Law amendments*





_On guard: Members of the National Police’s Densus 88 counterterrorism squad escort security officials in possession of evidence from the residence of a terrorist suspect, in Setu, South Tangerang, Banten, on March 22, 2015. (Antara/Muhammad Iqbal)
_
President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo has instructed Law and Human Rights Minister Yasonna Laoly to meet with House of Representatives leaders to speed up deliberation of amendments to the Terrorism Law.

Jokowi summoned Yasonna to the State Palace on Monday to brief him on the deliberation, which has been stalled on the roles of law enforcement bodies in counterterrorism.

“The process has been dragging [at the House]. We need to reach a common understanding on the issue in order to speed up the discussion of the law. It’s been around one year now but it's nowhere near completed,” Yasonna told reporters at the State Palace on Monday.

He said the recent growing protests against US President Donald Trump’s controversial immigration policy could inspire domestic radical groups to carry out attacks in Indonesia.

“Don’t let something happen first before we move to speed up the discussion of the law at the House,” Yasonna said.

Yasonna said the House and the government were still discussing whether to expand the definition of terrorism in the revision of the law and whether to strengthen de-radicalization programs in the future. (wit)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...to-swiftly-pass-terrorism-law-amendments.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

Indonesian Air Force 1st Wing, Halim Perdanakusuma AFB, Jakarta. Home of the Airlifters #SKU31 #SKU2 #SKU17#SKU45. Photographer : Jeff Prananda. Credit to FSM.


*Malaysia plan to order Multirole Support Ship from Indonesia*
*Malaysia akan Pesan Kapal Perang Indonesia*






Malaysia akan melakukan tanda tangan kontrak resmi dengan PT PAL Indonesia untuk pemesanan kapal perang buatan putra bangsa jenis "Multirole Support Ship" (MRSS) ukuran 163 meter.

"Sekitar bulan Agustus 2017, kami dan Malaysia sudah berencana teken kontrak, dan ketetapan waktu pembuatannya sudah ada dengan ukuran panjang 163 meter," kata Direktur Utama PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) M Firmansyah Arifin di Surabaya, Senin (6/2).

Ia mengatakan, kepercayaan Malaysia terhadap PT PAL Indonesia dalam pemesanan kapal perang didasari karena kualitas bahan yang digunakan, sehingga negara tetangga tersebut melakukan penunjukkan langsung.

Ia mengatakan, ekspor kapal perang ke Malaysia ini adalah pesanan kapal jenis "Landing Platform Dock" (LPD) kedua yang diterima PT PAL Indonesia setelah sebelumnya pemesanan LPD dari Militer Filipina.

"Kabar baiknya, ada kemungkinan Malaysia akan memesan lebih dari satu MRSS. Platform MRSS mirip dengan LPD Angkatan Laut Indonesia dan SSV Filipina. Namun, MRSS akan lebih besar, dengan panjang 163 meter, dan bersenjata lengkap," katanya.

Firmansyah berharap, pesanan dari Malaysia dan beberapa militer asing akan membuat nama baik bangsa Indonesia, dan membuktikan PT PAL memiliki teknologi kapal perang setara dengan galangan kapal negara lain.

http://nasional.republika.co.id/ber...84-malaysia-akan-pesan-kapal-perang-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

Submarine Facility at PT PAL. Image credit to Dieter Hellstrom





Airbus H225M Super Cougar (EC-725 Caracal). Image credit to Jeff Prananda.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Indonesia to send 5000 tons of rice to drought-stricken Sri Lanka*

*



*


As a friend, Indonesia will help Sri Lanka, which is currently facing a food crisis because of drought, Indonesian President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) said on Tuesday.

The country is going through a prolonged dry spell, and more than one million of its people are facing acute water shortage and a food crisis.


“As friends, it is appropriate that Indonesia help Sri Lanka face this difficult situation,” President Jokowi said, as the country delivered humanitarian aid in the form of 5,000 metric tons of rice to Sri Lanka on Tuesday, according to Antara News.

The foodgrain was delivered following a request made by Sri Lankan President Maithripala Sirisena through the countrys ambassador to Indonesia in Jakarta. “I immediately responded to the request and asked the ministers concerned to send the aid, and Alhamdulillah, today, we can send it to Sri Lanka,” Jokowi said.

The Indian Express reported that the Sri Lankan government has declared a state of alert in response to the worst drought the country has faced in four decades. It has implemented measures such as water-use restrictions, deployed soldiers, established a presidential commission and urged its citizens to consume water prudently.

The Sri Lankan National Water Supply and Sanitation Council on Sunday warned of the need to rationalize the consumption of drinking water as the countrys current reserve is expected to last for only two months.

Alahudeen Ansar, head of the Council, said the demand for drinking water has increased by 15 per cent and that measures have been taken to restrict its use in many areas in the 13 affected districts. *(Colombo Gazette)

http://colombogazette.com/2017/02/14/indonesia-deploys-urgent-humanitarian-aid-to-sri-lanka/*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Pengadaan Alkomlek TNI Berdayakan Industri Dalam Negeri*





*Alkomlek PT LEN ○*

*K*epala Staf Umum (Kasum) TNI Laksdya TNI Dr. Didit Herdiawan, M.P.A., M.B.A., mengatakan bahwa, proses pengadaan Alat Komunikasi dan Elektronika (Alkomlek) TNI, baik dalam rangka modernisasi maupun pemenuhan Alkomlek satuan, agar memperhatikan faktor interoperabilitas, transparansi, akuntabilitas, tepat guna dan berdaya guna dengan memberdayakan industri dalam negeri.

Demikian amanat tertulis Kasum TNI yang dibacakan Inspektor Jenderal (Irjen) TNI Letjen TNI Setyo Sularso pada pembukaan Rapat Koordinasi Komunikasi dan Elektronika (Rakor Komlek) TNI TA. 2017, dengan tema “_Melalui Rakor Komlek TNI Dan Semangat Kebersamaan, Kita Mantapkan Interoperabilitas Komlek TNI Guna Mewujudkan TNI Yang Kuat, Hebat, Profesional dan di Cintai Rakyat_”, yang diikuti 70 peserta , di Aula Gatot Subroto Mabes TNI, Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Selasa (14/2/2017).

Kasum TNI menyampaikan bahwa, Sistem Komunikasi dan Elektronika (Siskomlek) di lingkungan TNI untuk mendukung kelancaran tugas pokok TNI, khususnya dalam menjamin kelancaran dan keamanan Kodal TNI secara komprehensif, baik dalam Operasi Militer Perang (OMP) maupun Operasi Militer Selain Perang (OMSP). “_Tingkatkan efektivitas peran Siskomlek melalui berbagai program pengkajian, Litbang maupun diskusi/sharing, baik dikomuniti internal Komlek TNI maupun non TNI,_” ucapnya.

Menurut Kasum TNI Laksdya TNI Dr. Didit Herdiawan, produk Komlek TNI yang dihasilkan tidak hanya mendukung kelancaran tugas TNI, namun lebih pada mendorong perkembangan industri pertahanan agar menjadi kekuatan yang membanggakan di mata dunia. “_Upaya untuk mewujudkan interoperability Komlek TNI harus terus dibina dan ditingkatkan, sehingga diperoleh Siskomlek yang handal,_” tegasnya.

Dalam kesempatan tersebut, Kasum TNI menyampaikan bahwa Rakor Komlek TNI memiliki nilai strategis untuk mengevaluasi realisasi program yang telah dilaksanakan dan menyampaikan kebijakan Pimpinan TNI dibidang Komlek, juga sebagai sarana untuk menyamakan visi, misi dan persepsi dalam rangka pelaksanaan tugas-tugas TNI pada TA 2017.

Lebih lanjut Kasum TNI menuturkan bahwa, pelaksanaan tugas-tugas yang bersifat gabungan tidak hanya dilaksanakan antar matra, tetapi juga antara TNI dengan Polri maupun dengan instansi lain. “_Hal ini terlihat dalam tugas pengamanan daerah rawan, daerah perbatasan, menghadapi aksi demonstrasi berskala besar, pengamanan VVIP, penanggulangan bencana alam atau search and rescue (SAR), dalam pelaksanaannya dituntut kelancaran komunikasi kodal dan koordinasi dengan unsur terkait,_” jelasnya.

Diakhir amanatnya, Kasum TNI memberikan beberapa penekanan yaitu :

★ Tingkatkan profesionalitas komunitas Komlek TNI dengan cara berlatih serta selalu belajar dan membuka diri terhadap kemajuan teknologi yang berkembang pesat saat ini;
★ Hilangkan ego sektoral yang dapat mengganggu terselenggaranya interoperabilitas Komlek TNI dalam pelaksanaan tugas;
★ Pelihara koordinasi yang intensif antar seluruh pemangku kepentingan Komlek TNI guna mencari solusi terhadap masalah yang dihadapi dan laksanakan kegiatan pengadaan barang dan jasa secara transparan, akuntabel sesuai ketentuan yang berlaku serta dapat dipertanggungjawabkan.

Turut hadir pada Rakor Komlek TNI, antara lain Danjen Akademi TNI Letjen TNI Bayu Purwiyono, Asintel Panglima TNI Mayjen TNI Benny Indra Pujihastono, Aspers Panglima TNI Marsda TNI Bambang Samoedro, Aster Panglima TNI Mayjen TNI Wiyarto, Askomlek Panglima TNI Marsda TNI Bonar H. Hutagaol, Wakabais TNI Marsda TNI Wieko Syofyan, Kapuspen TNI Mayjen TNI Wuryanto dan Kas Kohanudnas Marsma TNI Tamsil.

*Kabidpenum Puspen TNI*
Kolonel Inf Bedali Harefa, S.H.

* ★ Poskota *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Live firing test video of the Indonesian Marines new Norinco Type 90B MLRS. Credit to Military Information.






Screenshots:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rondo.royal2

*INFRA RCS INDONESIA




*

We are a company engaged in the development and marketing of electronic devices such as sensors, communication devices, as well as maintenance services to the Indonesian Armed Forces & Public Institutions.

Activities and Scope of Work includes the RCS Infra manufactures and markets electronic devices, focused on the sensor.

Proven Product















*PROJECT & MITRA*




*INTEGRATION




Pada saat pelayaran, peralatan navigasi merupakan sarana vital dalam bernavigasi atau karena berfungsi sebagai mata kapal, maka digunakan untuk menjamin keamanan dan keselamatan dari kapal laut dalam melaksanakan operasi / pelayaran. Oleh karena itu, peralatan navigasi yang digunakan selain memberikan keyakinan bernavigasi juga memberikan keyakinan untuk mampu melaksanakan operasi secara aman dan cepat. Beberapa peralatan navigasi yang mendasar yang harus terpasang di KRI diantaranya adalah radar navigasi, perangkat gyro, speedlog, echosounder dan GPS (Global Positioning System) serta AIS (Automatic Identification system)

PT. Infra RCS Indonesia sesuai dengan visi dan misinya mengembangkan suatu sistem secara virtual yang mampu mengintegrasikan seluruh sistem tersebut dan ditampilkan dalam satu monitor sehingga crew atau awak kapal mampu melaksanakan pengawasan terhadap seluruh sistem perangkat navigasi yang ada di kapal secara mudah dan cepat.

Akurasi, kecepatan dan ketepatan pengambilan keputusan nahkoda akan lebih terjamin bila nahkoda mendapatkan informasi secara cepat dan tepat dari perangkat yang ada.

SUMBER PT INFRA RCS

*

IFX AVIONICS 





In developing IFX fighter aircraft, both countries will use the same core computer architecture, however the additional avionic devices will be provided by civil company. Infoglobal has been assigned to develop electronics and mission system for IFX aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rondo.royal2

In IndoDefence 2016, Kafasharkan and Operational Director of Puspenerbal review Infoglobal’s Tactical Mission System. Hopefully, the Tactical Mission System can support Indonesian Navy’s CASA NC 212/200 MPA. Until now, Infoglobal is the only one company in Indonesia that can develop Tactical Mission System for Maritime Patrol Aircraft. 




On Tuesday 7 February 2017, Deputy Commander of Navy Aviation Centre (Puspenerbal) visits Infoglobal. The visit is welcomed by General Manager of Infoglobal, Khoirul Huda and Chief Financial Officer, Achmad Fauzi. This visit is also attended by a working group of Puspenerbal, i.e. Wing Commander, Chief of Maintenance and Repair Facilities, Logistics Directors and some officers of Puspenerbal. The group is welcomed at Infoglobal’s Workshop, Jl. Raya Dinoyo 109, Surabaya.

The visit is aimed to watch a demonstration of Tactical Mission System that will be installed on Puspenerbal’s aircraft. Tactical Mission System has ability to monitor and identify ships sailing in maritim areas of Indonesia. Thus, it helps Indonesia Navy’s operation to secure the maritim areas.

The participants of Puspenerbal’s working group is very excited by asking about the detail of technical specification, features, and non-technical aspects of Tactical Mission System made by Infoglobal. Deputy Commander of Navy Aviation Centre, Kolonel Laut (T) Guntur Wahyudi said that he hopes the cooperation with Infoglobal can enhance the capabilities of Navy’s aircrafts, thus supporting the operation and training the Indonesian Navy both in peacetime and in winning the war.

The Deputy Commander and the working group continue their visit by review the other Infoglobal products, such as MPD, CDU, WCP, WPU, Hawk cockpit, etc. This visit then continued by seeing the production process, from designing, manufacturing the casing, electronic components until the process of testing the avionic devices.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kaledupa, autonomous underwater vehicle from Robomarine Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

R-HAN 122B Rocket contract signed. Credit to PT Dirgantara.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BQfMe5UgtOB/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Defense Ministry shows off locally made weapons*

Margareth S. Aritonang
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Tue, February 14, 2017 | 07:06 pm





Technicians work on the assembly of an Anoa armored personnel carrier (APC) at state-owned PT Pindad's factory in Bandung, West Java. (JP/Arya Dipa)

The Defense Ministry showcased 15 newly launched items of defense equipment produced by local manufacturers on Tuesday, which will be used to support primary weapons defense systems for the Indonesian Military (TNI).

The locally engineered products consist of seven items for the Navy, four for the Army and four for the Air Force; all of which were the result of the government’s Rp 86 billion (US$6.45 million) defense industry development program throughout last year.

The equipment varied from mortar support for the Army to a swamp boat for the Navy. The products were from state-owned weapons manufacturer PT Pindad and several local private companies.

The development program is part of government's efforts at weapons modernization and to allow Indonesia to become gradually independent of foreign producers, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said.

“All of them were made by the sons and daughters of this country. We must support and continuously develop them to build our national defense capability,” he said in his office on Tuesday.

“In the coming years, we will be able to make our own fighter jets and submarines,” he added.

Ryamizard further lauded the locally engineered defense equipment saying that such products would not only positively impact on local producers but were also in line with President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s policy of nourishing the domestic defense industry.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/02/14/defense-ministry-shows-off-locally-made-weapons.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

Rhan-122b rocket

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> Rhan-122b rocket



Whatever the MLRS we have (Grad, Vampire or Type 90B), for the rockets we should use Rhan-122b.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Whatever the MLRS we have (Grad, Vampire or Type 90B), for the rockets we should use Rhan-122b.



initial production phase still too low

only 60 units per year. One salvo will spent more than two thirds of those production.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

*Indonesian defence ministry becomes first Skeldar V-200 customer*



Photo: UMS Skeldar

After a period of performance tests carried out in the latter part of 2016, the Indonesian ministry of defence became the first ever Skeldar V-200 UAV customer, UMS Skeldar announced.

The delivery of the V-200 vertical take-off and landing UAV (unmanned aerial vehicle) marks the start of a working partnership and the commencement of a training programme contract between UMS Skeldar and the Indonesian MoD.

Indonesia deployed the Skeldar V-200 as part of performance and acceptance tests during Q4 2016, paving the way for the procurement and pilot training in Indonesia. With the world’s second longest coastlines, the tests and patrol evaluations were carried out across land and navy applications, the company said.

_“We’re proud to announce our contract with the Ministry of Defence of the Republic of Indonesia, which cements our business model of forming strategic relationships within priority regions across the world,”_ Jakob Baumann, CEO and delegate of the board at UMS Skeldar, said.

_“The SKELDAR V-200 is the leading RPAS multi-payload and high-endurance platform within the mid-range UAV market, incorporating Saab’s experience of 80 years in the aviation industry. This will be demonstrated at Aero India 2017 as part of the first ever live flight demonstration of the SKELDAR V-200 at an air show.”_

The training programme provided in Indonesia was delivered by UMS Skeldar training directorEwen Stockbridge-Sime, who specialises in global civilian and military ISR/ C4ISR (Command, Control, Communications, Computers, Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance) strategies.

_“The contract in Indonesia confirms the importance of IRS and SAR (Search and Rescue) strategies within complex territories and how UAVs can be used as a stand-alone or integrated platform deployed from land bases or seaborne,”_ said Stockbridge-Sime. _“With our associated package offering, UMS SKELDAR is helping its partners to gather the necessary intelligence they require more quickly and efficiently than ever before.”_

http://navaltoday.com/2017/02/15/indonesian-defence-ministry-becomes-first-skeldar-v-200-customer/

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## Nike

QUOTE
*UMS SKELDAR DELIVERS SKELDAR V-200 TO INDONESIA*

UMS Skeldar has completed delivery and acceptance tests for Indonesia of the heavy fuel SKELDAR V-200 Vertical Take-off and Landing (VTOL) Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV).

The company announced today its working partnership and the commencement of a training programme contract with the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD). The MoD deployed the SKELDAR V-200 as part of performance and acceptance tests during Q4 2016, paving the way for the procurement and pilot training in the country. With some of the world’s second longest coastlines, the tests and patrol evaluations confirmed the multi-payload and low footprint of the SKELDAR V-200 across land and navy applications.

Jakob Baumann, CEO and Delegate of the Board at UMS SKELDAR, highlighted the significance of the contract and stressed the importance of UAV solutions across the priority APAC region covering defence, security and civilian sectors: “We are proud to announce our contract with the Ministry of Defence of the Republic of Indonesia, which cements our business model of forming strategic relationships within priority regions across the world. The SKELDAR V-200 is the leading Remotely Piloted Aerial Systems [RPA]multi-payload and high-endurance platform within the mid-range UAV market, incorporating Saab’s experience of 80 years in the aviation industry. This will be demonstrated at Aero India 2017 as part of the first ever live flight demonstration of the SKELDAR V-200 at an air show.”

The training programme provided in Indonesia was delivered by UMS Skeldar Training Director Ewen Stockbridge-Sime, who specialises in global civilian and military C4ISR (Command, Control, Communications, Computers, Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance) strategies. “The contract in Indonesia confirms the importance of IRS and SAR (Search and Rescue) strategies within complex territories and how UAVs can be used as a stand-alone or integrated platform deployed from land bases or seaborne,” Stockbridge-Sime said. “With our associated package offering, UMS SKELDAR is helping its partners to gather the necessary intelligence they require more quickly and efficiently than ever before.”


http://www.monch.com/mpg/news/19-unmanned/...eldar-indo.html

from where they will be operated? Diponegoro or Bung Tomo Class?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> initial production phase still too low. Only 60 units per year. One salvo will spent more than two thirds of those production.....



Too bad. 60 units for the initial phase is too damn low, but i guess we should start somewhere and gradually increasing the production capacity in the coming years. I thought 1000 units a year would be quite a proper number. We need to stockpile this rockets until it reaches the desired number, then we can slow down the production or try to find export market.



madokafc said:


> from where they will be operated? Diponegoro or Bung Tomo Class?


I thought the Army & BAKAMLA that eyeing for skeldar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## papacita

madokafc said:


> initial production phase still too low
> 
> only 60 units per year. One salvo will spent more than two thirds of those production.....





pr1v4t33r said:


> Too bad. 60 units for the initial phase is too damn low, but i guess we should start somewhere and gradually increasing the production capacity in the coming years. I thought 1000 units a year would be quite a proper number. We need to stockpile this rockets until we reach desired number, then we can slow down the production or try to find export market.



60 units is for first stage certification only

https://lancercell.com/2017/02/15/penandatanganan-kontrak-produksi-r-han-122b-untuk-tabel-tembak-dan-sertifikasi-tahap-i/


> Selain penyerahan 15 Produk FA Program Bangtekindhan TA. 2016, juga dilaksanakan penandatanganan kontrak produksi Roket R-Han 122B untuk Tabel Tembak dan Sertifikasi Tahap I TA.2017 oleh Dirjen Pothan Kemhan dengan Direktur Utama PT. DI dan disaksikan oleh Menhan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

papacita said:


> 60 units is for first stage certification only
> 
> https://lancercell.com/2017/02/15/penandatanganan-kontrak-produksi-r-han-122b-untuk-tabel-tembak-dan-sertifikasi-tahap-i/



still undergoing certification phase?







Patroli Rawa Intai Amfibi MarinirSejumlah prajurit Intai Amfibi-1 (Taifib-1) dan Taruna Akademi Angkatan Laut (AAL) Korps Marinir tingkat IV angkatan ke-62 melakukan patroli rawa di Bhumi Marinir Karangpilang Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Selasa (14/2). Kegiatan yang diikuti sekitar 20 Taruna AAL korps Marinir tersebut merupakan bagian dari praktek pasukan (Tekpas) 2017 dalam rangka meningkatkan profesionalisme. Antara Jatim/M Risyal Hidayat/zk/17







Patroli Rawa Intai Amfibi MarinirSejumlah prajurit Intai Amfibi-1 (Taifib-1) dan Taruna Akademi Angkatan Laut (AAL) Korps Marinir tingkat IV angkatan ke-62 melakukan patroli rawa di Bhumi Marinir Karangpilang Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Selasa (14/2). Kegiatan yang diikuti sekitar 20 Taruna AAL korps Marinir tersebut merupakan bagian dari praktek pasukan (Tekpas) 2017 dalam rangka meningkatkan profesionalisme. Antara Jatim/M Risyal Hidayat/zk/17







Patroli Rawa Intai Amfibi MarinirSejumlah prajurit Intai Amfibi-1 (Taifib-1) dan Taruna Akademi Angkatan Laut (AAL) Korps Marinir tingkat IV angkatan ke-62 melakukan patroli rawa di Bhumi Marinir Karangpilang Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Selasa (14/2). Kegiatan yang diikuti sekitar 20 Taruna AAL korps Marinir tersebut merupakan bagian dari praktek pasukan (Tekpas) 2017 dalam rangka meningkatkan profesionalisme. Antara Jatim/M Risyal Hidayat/zk/17

*new AK's, i suppose?*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## toke115

UMNOPutra said:


> 60 units for certification phase ... it is joking ...
> 
> Any news regarding your Su-35 and A400M ?


yep, but this one is funnier  
*Denel points to delays in Malaysian 8x8 vehicle programme*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
South African company Denel has pointed to continuing delays in the Malaysian Army programme to procure AV8 Gempita 8x8 armoured fighting vehicles, produced by local firm DRB-HICOM Defence Technologies (Deftech).
http://www.janes.com/article/67308/denel-points-to-delays-in-malaysian-8x8-vehicle-programme


----------



## Nike

UMNOPutra said:


> 60 units for certification phase ... it is joking ...
> 
> Any news regarding your Su-35 and A400M ?



what kind of indigenous weapons system Malonesia had built to the points till now?


----------



## Svantana

madokafc said:


> what kind of indigenous weapons system Malonesia had built to the points till now?



Vita Berapi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Interview: UMS SKELDAR confident in maritime UAV future*





David Willems, UMS SKELDAR Global Business Development Director, stands next to the SKELDAR V-200 VTOL

Navies and security agencies around the world are increasingly relying on unmanned aerial vehicles for their reconnaissance and surveillance needs, thereby contributing to the development of the overall “drone” market that is expected to reach USD 14.9 billion by 2020.



Naval Today recently spoke with David Willems, the Global Business Development Director of UMS SKELDAR – a joint venture between Saab and UMS AERO, who provided an insight into the maritime vertical take-off and landing (VTOL) platform development and reflected on what the future of the industry might look like.



Mr. Willems, to start off, can you tell us more about UMS SKELDAR and how the company came to be.

UMS SKELDAR is a joint venture between Saab Group and UMS Aero which was a holding company. UMS AERO itself was a fusion of two previous companies, Unmanned Systems and Swiss UAV. The two companies came together in 2013 and joined forces with Saab Group in 2015 to become UMS SKELDAR.

It is a joint venture where UMS Group holds a 53% stake and Saab holds 47%. The company offers two types of products, fixed wing and rotary platforms. We are what you could call a fully integrated OEM which means that we develop everything from the IP links to the platforms themselves.

We also provide an extensive range of ISR services, training services and financial services related to the acquisition of our products.



UMS SKELDAR is currently pitching its SKELDAR V-200 heavy UAV in a number of tenders both in Europe and outside of Europe. The Royal Australian Navy is currently in the process of testing UAV systems for its operations, can you tell us more about it?

The testing evaluation phase started a year ago and some of our competitors have already participated. Then, a few months ago, the Royal Australian Navy issued a Request for Information where UMS SKELDAR has been participating. This is still an ongoing process at this stage which is why I cannot give much information but I can say we are among the companies participating in the tender.



If the Royal Australian Navy decided it wanted to operate an armed VTOL, how would the SKELDAR V-200 fare against armed competition, say Northrop Grumman’s Fire Scout?

We are often asked that question actually and I will tell you that the aircraft is not designed to be equipped with any sort of weapons unlike the RQ-8. However, it has a payload capability of 40 kilos so one could imagine that it could be, in principle, possible to weaponize it but this is not something that we would do directly. Again, these requests come a lot and it may be possible that one day we will have a weaponized version.



You recently took part in a German Navy workshop together with your German partner ESG GmbH, exhibiting the SKELDAR V-200. Can you shed more light on your activities in Germany?

There is a lot of things going on there. Germany is certainly by far the most active country in Europe when it comes to UAV requirements these days for the Navy.

There are different programs for which we are either tendering or consulting for. Some are more in the long term, for the new class of frigates for instance, and some are more for urgent requirements.



Can you tell us more about the space requirements of a VTOL system, can it be deployed aboard German Navy corvettes?

Well, the VTOL cannot be deployed on every single ship because you need space to operate it. We recommend to have at least 10 x 10 meters of deck space to have enough clearance for security during taking off and landing.

The ship needs to be equipped with some hangaring facilities; it does not have to be very big but you have what we call the logistical footprint. Not all ships have the dedicated hangar space and we would have to coexist next to manned aircraft in some cases but yes, the SKELDAR could be deployed on those warships.



Saab being from Sweden we could not help but ask if that fact had any effect on the operations of UMS SKELDAR in Scandinavia.

Well, Scandinavia at large feels exposed to their big eastern brother and that does have a direct consequence on the defence procurement. The threat level has been raised by every single country which means that requests for surveillance equipment are also increasing. So you have got UAVs and all related equipment that is in very high demand these days.

From a Saab perspective, they provide us with a great deal of legitimacy in what we are doing. In addition, they assist us in our sales and marketing efforts.



UMS Skeldar had a UAV stationed aboard the Spanish offshore patrol vessel BAM Meteoro off the Horn of Africa. Can you tell us how did that go, what was the feedback?

This happened in 2013 when we had SKELDAR V-200 stationed aboard BAM Meteoro which was part of the Operation Atalanta mission to fight piracy. We were stationed for six months on the ship and performed missions off the ship: to fight piracy, search for illegal vessels, provide specific information on unidentified vessels or to perform intelligence gathering missions off the coast of Somalia.

The really loved it. It has been a successful mission and a learning curve for both sides. It was their first mission using UAVs ever and we had very little time to deploy with the ship. In the end, it has been good and, as a consequence, we are in renewed talks with them for future procurement programs.



*Willems also gave us his thoughts on the Asian market where UMS SKELDAR delivered a fixed-wing program in Indonesia earlier this year.

South East Asia is extremely proactive when it comes to this type of equipment because you have a lot of islands, huge coastal areas to cover and they have humongous requirements in that part of the world to fight piracy, terrorism or smuggling and off course UAVs are hot commodities. We are extremely active, we already have customer there and we are active at marketing and promoting our products and we are engaged with several nations already.*





When asked about what he thinks the future of the VTOL platforms will look like, Willems said:

We see a trend in the industry whereby VTOLs are going to be be increasingly used for navy operations and border control operations and surveillance at large. I think there will be a small shift to more of security-related operations, blue forces organizations that will, in terms of volume, probably become as big, if not bigger than the classic navy requirements.

The procurement cycles are not the same, it should be noted. The navy procurement cycle is measured in years while other agencies are much faster in procurement and we see a trend where with VTOL we will be very successful with those blue forces and agencies.

We asked whether UMS SKELDAR was in talks with coast guard agencies that would deploy the company’s VTOL. _“It’s interesting that you are asking this now,”_ Willems said. “_We are in the middle of something, several things I should say. I cannot discuss it at the moment but it is a hot topic even more so now with the global situation. We are involved in talks both in Europe and outside of Europe with some Coast Guard agencies.”_



At the end of the interview David Willems said that UMS SKELDAR was confident with its current offering adding that the private sector is increasingly looking at heavy VTOL platforms such as the V-200. _“We feel we are in the best time in the best position to capture a fair portion of the market; definitely the VTOL market,”_ Willems concluded.

http://navaltoday.com/2016/12/02/interview-ums-skeldar-confident-in-maritime-uav-future/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

madokafc said:


> initial production phase still too low
> 
> only 60 units per year. One salvo will spent more than two thirds of those production.....


60 rockets? i thought it were rocket launchers. Well atleast we're already know how to manufacture these type of rockets locally, that's an excellent achievement.
-
-
R-Han 122 rocket launcher prototype with Perkasa truck chassis









Earlier protorype with BM Grad launcher

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Satgas Pamtas RI-PNGPangdam IV/Diponegoro Mayjen TNI Jaswandi (kiri)menyalami prajurit Yonif 405/Surya Kusuma pada upacara pemberangkatan Satuan Tugas Pengamanan Perbatasan (Satgas Pamtas) RI-Papua New Guinea (PNG), di Pelabuhan Tanjung Emas Semarang, Jawa Tengah, Kamis (16/2/2017). Sebanyak 450 prajurit dari Yonif 405/Surya Kusuma Kodam IV/Diponegoro yang diberangkatkan dengan menggunakan kapal KRI Tanjung Kambani tersebut akan menggantikan pasukan dari Yonif 413/Bremoro Kostrad dan akan bertugas selama sembilan bulan. (ANTARA FOTO/R 






Satgas Pamtas RI-PNGPangdam IV/Diponegoro Mayjen TNI Jaswandi (kanan)memberikan arahan kepada para prajurit Yonif 405/Surya Kusuma pada upacara pemberangkatan Satuan Tugas Pengamanan Perbatasan (Satgas Pamtas) RI-Papua New Guinea (PNG), di Pelabuhan Tanjung Emas Semarang, Jawa Tengah, Kamis (16/2/2017). Sebanyak 450 prajurit dari Yonif 405/Surya Kusuma Kodam IV/Diponegoro yang diberangkatkan dengan menggunakan kapal KRI Tanjung Kambani tersebut akan menggantikan pasukan dari Yonif 413/Bremoro Kostrad dan akan bertugas selama sembilan bulan. (ANTARA FOTO/R Rekotomo)









Satgas Pamtas RI-PNGPrajurit Yonif 405/Surya Kusuma meneriakan yel-yel kesatuannya pada upacara pemberangkatan Satuan Tugas Pengamanan Perbatasan (Satgas Pamtas) RI-Papua New Guinea (PNG), di Pelabuhan Tanjung Emas Semarang, Jawa Tengah, Kamis (16/2/2017). Sebanyak 450 prajurit dari Yonif 405/Surya Kusuma Kodam IV/Diponegoro yang diberangkatkan dengan menggunakan kapal KRI Tanjung Kambani tersebut akan menggantikan pasukan dari Yonif 413/Bremoro Kostrad dan akan bertugas selama sembilan bulan. (ANTARA FOTO/R Rekotomo)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

Border watch
all pics aren't mine







323rd Raider Infantry Bn. currently guarding Indo-PNG border

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

IN THE WORLD 7:46, 16 february 2017
*The contract to supply fighter jets Su-35 Indonesia will be signed this year*


Moscow. 16 February. INTERFAX.RU - Russia this year to sign a contract with Indonesia for the supply of Su-35, said Thursday the Director of International Cooperation and Regional Policy of the state corporation "Rostec" Victor treasure.

"In 2017," - said the Treasure at the exhibition "Aero India-2017", responding to a question journalists.

Earlier, presidential aide on military-technical cooperation Vladimir Kozhin told "Interfax" that the negotiations for the supply of Russian Su-35 fighters to Indonesia. "Negotiations on the supply of Indonesian 12 Su-35 are positive," - he said.

Earlier, the Ambassador of Indonesia to Russia supriyadi Waheed told "Interfax" that his country plans to buy from Russia about 8-10 Su-35 and the parties are currently discussing the price and terms of the contract.

The Su-35 was developed in OKB Sukhoi. This is a deeply modernized super-maneuverable multifunctional fighter generation "4 ++".

The state corporation "Rostec" is JSC "Rosoboronexport", the only state intermediary agency for arms export to Russia.


Tags: Indonesia , Rostec , Su-35

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bennedict

TNI personnel guarding a checkpoint in Aceh during Aceh conflict in 2000's
credit to ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Earlier, presidential aide on military-technical cooperation Vladimir Kozhin told "Interfax" that the negotiations for the supply of Russian Su-35 fighters to Indonesia. "Negotiations on the supply of Indonesian 12 Su-35 are positive," - he said.



I hope they would at least keep this number, 8 woud be too low.


----------



## MarveL

*Indonesia diplomats meet with woman arrested in Kim killing*

Associated Press

JAKARTA, INDONESIA
Indonesian diplomats have met with a woman arrested in Malaysia for suspected involvement in the killing of the North Korean leader's half brother and confirmed she is an Indonesian citizen, officials said Thursday.

Authorities have identified her as Siti Aisyah, 25, originally from Serang in Banten, a province that neighbors the Indonesian capital, Jakarta. She was arrested by Malaysian police early Thursday.

Indonesian Immigration Office spokesman Agung Sampurno said that officials from the Indonesian Embassy in Kuala Lumpur met with the woman in Selangor state, where she has been imprisoned, and ensured she was safe.

"They were allowed to see her but cannot make any questions," said Sampurno. "However, the team can confirm that Aisyah is Indonesian."

He said a passport ID page published by Indonesian media is "the same as the passport held by her."

Lalu Muhammad Iqbal, director of Indonesian Citizen Protection at the Foreign Ministry, said Indonesia would ensure Aisyah's rights are protected and that she has legal assistance.

Malaysian police have now arrested two women and one man in the death of Kim Jong Nam, who was reportedly poisoned on Monday by a pair of female assassins as he waited for a flight at the Kuala Lumpur airport.

Malaysian police said the first woman they arrested had Vietnamese travel documents. Vietnamese Foreign Ministry's Deputy Spokeswoman Nguyen Phuong Tra said in a statement that Vietnamese authorities were closely coordinating with Malaysia on the case.

Kumparan, an Indonesian news portal, said Aisyah lived in the Tambora neighborhood in western Jakarta for about 10 years before moving to Malaysia in 2013 along with her husband and children. It cited interviews with former neighbors and said she had returned to Indonesia in 2014 to arrange a divorce.

Sampurno said immigration data showed that Aisyah had visited Indonesia earlier this year and returned by ferry to Johor, Malaysia, from the nearby Indonesian island of Batam on Feb. 2.

Several million Indonesians work in Malaysia as maids and construction and plantation workers.

Investigators in Malaysia are trying to shed light on the death of Kim, which has set off set off waves of speculation over whether North Korea dispatched a hit squad to kill him.


http://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/article133047234.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Intermezzo dikit ya.. Manteb bener nih posternya Headshot buat Jepang

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mengkom

madokafc said:


> still undergoing certification phase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patroli Rawa Intai Amfibi MarinirSejumlah prajurit Intai Amfibi-1 (Taifib-1) dan Taruna Akademi Angkatan Laut (AAL) Korps Marinir tingkat IV angkatan ke-62 melakukan patroli rawa di Bhumi Marinir Karangpilang Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Selasa (14/2). Kegiatan yang diikuti sekitar 20 Taruna AAL korps Marinir tersebut merupakan bagian dari praktek pasukan (Tekpas) 2017 dalam rangka meningkatkan profesionalisme. Antara Jatim/M Risyal Hidayat/zk/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patroli Rawa Intai Amfibi MarinirSejumlah prajurit Intai Amfibi-1 (Taifib-1) dan Taruna Akademi Angkatan Laut (AAL) Korps Marinir tingkat IV angkatan ke-62 melakukan patroli rawa di Bhumi Marinir Karangpilang Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Selasa (14/2). Kegiatan yang diikuti sekitar 20 Taruna AAL korps Marinir tersebut merupakan bagian dari praktek pasukan (Tekpas) 2017 dalam rangka meningkatkan profesionalisme. Antara Jatim/M Risyal Hidayat/zk/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patroli Rawa Intai Amfibi MarinirSejumlah prajurit Intai Amfibi-1 (Taifib-1) dan Taruna Akademi Angkatan Laut (AAL) Korps Marinir tingkat IV angkatan ke-62 melakukan patroli rawa di Bhumi Marinir Karangpilang Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Selasa (14/2). Kegiatan yang diikuti sekitar 20 Taruna AAL korps Marinir tersebut merupakan bagian dari praktek pasukan (Tekpas) 2017 dalam rangka meningkatkan profesionalisme. Antara Jatim/M Risyal Hidayat/zk/17
> 
> *new AK's, i suppose?*


Bulgarian made Arsenal SLR series in 5.56 caliber.. Waffle style magazine is the clue.. 
It is considered to be a premium AK derivative, Quite expensive too..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rondo.royal2

On December 2016, Infoglobal performs ground test for avionic devices of Hawk 200 fighter aircraft, that are Weapon Control Panel (WCP) and Weapon Programming Unit (WPU). Ground test which is held on Lanud Pekanbaru is one of the steps to get Airworthiness Certificate from _Indonesian Military Airworthiness Authority _(IMAA) in order that the avionics can be used and installed on the aircraft.

WCP and WPU are very important avionics for weapon management of Hawk 200 fighter aircraft. WCP and WPU are used to show the type of weapon being loaded onto the aircraft and to choose the weapon that will be shot.

The project leader, Achmad Addi Udinsyah, stated that Infoglobal’s avionics, WCP and WPU, have been passed the ground test. Next, it will be proceed to the next step which is flight test. 






*On February 14, 2017,* Infoglobal which is represented by the Chief Executive Officer, Adi Sasongko submits Weapon Control Panel (WCP) and Weapon Programming Unit (WPU) to the Minister of Defense, Ryamizard Ryacudu. It is held in the submission event of first article products of Bangtekinhan program. This event is held at Ministry of Defense Building, Jl. Merdeka Barat 13-14, Central Jakarta.

WCP – WPU is one of 15 first article products of Bangtekinhan that is exhibited in Ministry of Defense courtyard and is a product of impressive technology development by Defense Industry. In his speech, Ryamizard Ryacudu said that he is very proud of the new products that are developed by domestic Defense Industry, and it will reinforce the Defense of Republic Indonesia independently.

WCP – WPU is equipment to manage the armament of Hawk 200 fighter aircraft. Those devices have capability to choose the type of weapons and release the weapons.

http://infoglobal.co.id/en/detailnews/68

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rondo.royal2

CEO pt.sari bahari , RICKY HENDRIK EGAM ... 2015








biar jelas ... itu dimana

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

^^^ rudal apa itu? di service? tahun 2015 ya, hasilnya sekarang gimana?


----------



## Svantana

*HEAD Air Force (TNI AU) Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto ensure procurement of transport helicopters heavyweight type Augusta Westland 101 (AW-101) will be continued*. Administrative problems budgeting claimed also been sorted out.

Hadi said the procurement was made because up to now the Air Force still lacks SAR helicopters, heli special heavyweight. "Procurement of AW-101 helicopters will be continued the article of transport helicopters in each lanut still minin," he said in Jakarta, Friday (17/2).

Air Force until now only had to use helicopters and lightweight type of Colibri, which is actually intended for helicopter training. Hadi said the cancellation of the procurement is intended only for four class VVIP helicopters. The cancellation is more related to technical matters while the administrative procedures are in line with government regulations.

As for the procurement six helicopters heavyweight types of AW-101 that continues it will be exploited to the need for troops and logistics as well as search and rescue operations to run optimally.

As reported earlier, the procurement of AW-101 helicopters had caused a polemic. Moreover, President Jokowi refused one of the planes that will cater the interests of the palace.

Described related to the transfer function of the VVIP helicopters to transport helicopters are still grounded. Because according to Hadi in the military posture requires 4 squadron of transport helicopters.

*"In the strategic plan (plans and strategies) both suggest we should hold a 6 helicopter transports and four helicopters VVIP*. So it appears it was, we purchase the plan of the first. It will be followed heli next by adding heli VVIP and helicopter transport," he concluded. (OL -4)

http://mediaindonesia.com/news/read/92684/tni-au-pastkan-heli-aw-101-tetap-diadakan/2017-02-17


----------



## SIM.Inc

pr1v4t33r said:


> ^^^ rudal apa itu? di service? tahun 2015 ya, hasilnya sekarang gimana?


KH-29TE, short range air to surface missile. used by sukhoi to attack ground and surface target.
masuk ke inventori TNI AU sekitar 2012. perawatan berkala,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Svantana said:


> *HEAD Air Force (TNI AU) Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto ensure procurement of transport helicopters heavyweight type Augusta Westland 101 (AW-101) will be continued*. Administrative problems budgeting claimed also been sorted out.
> 
> Hadi said the procurement was made because up to now the Air Force still lacks SAR helicopters, heli special heavyweight. "Procurement of AW-101 helicopters will be continued the article of transport helicopters in each lanut still minin," he said in Jakarta, Friday (17/2).
> 
> Air Force until now only had to use helicopters and lightweight type of Colibri, which is actually intended for helicopter training. Hadi said the cancellation of the procurement is intended only for four class VVIP helicopters. The cancellation is more related to technical matters while the administrative procedures are in line with government regulations.
> 
> As for the procurement six helicopters heavyweight types of AW-101 that continues it will be exploited to the need for troops and logistics as well as search and rescue operations to run optimally.
> 
> As reported earlier, the procurement of AW-101 helicopters had caused a polemic. Moreover, President Jokowi refused one of the planes that will cater the interests of the palace.
> 
> Described related to the transfer function of the VVIP helicopters to transport helicopters are still grounded. Because according to Hadi in the military posture requires 4 squadron of transport helicopters.
> 
> *"In the strategic plan (plans and strategies) both suggest we should hold a 6 helicopter transports and four helicopters VVIP*. So it appears it was, we purchase the plan of the first. It will be followed heli next by adding heli VVIP and helicopter transport," he concluded. (OL -4)
> 
> http://mediaindonesia.com/news/read/92684/tni-au-pastkan-heli-aw-101-tetap-diadakan/2017-02-17



udah wa bilang, gak ada masalah kok. Cuman masalah gak ada yg mau jd tumpuan aja



Svantana said:


> *HEAD Air Force (TNI AU) Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto ensure procurement of transport helicopters heavyweight type Augusta Westland 101 (AW-101) will be continued*. Administrative problems budgeting claimed also been sorted out.
> 
> Hadi said the procurement was made because up to now the Air Force still lacks SAR helicopters, heli special heavyweight. "Procurement of AW-101 helicopters will be continued the article of transport helicopters in each lanut still minin," he said in Jakarta, Friday (17/2).
> 
> Air Force until now only had to use helicopters and lightweight type of Colibri, which is actually intended for helicopter training. Hadi said the cancellation of the procurement is intended only for four class VVIP helicopters. The cancellation is more related to technical matters while the administrative procedures are in line with government regulations.
> 
> As for the procurement six helicopters heavyweight types of AW-101 that continues it will be exploited to the need for troops and logistics as well as search and rescue operations to run optimally.
> 
> As reported earlier, the procurement of AW-101 helicopters had caused a polemic. Moreover, President Jokowi refused one of the planes that will cater the interests of the palace.
> 
> Described related to the transfer function of the VVIP helicopters to transport helicopters are still grounded. Because according to Hadi in the military posture requires 4 squadron of transport helicopters.
> 
> *"In the strategic plan (plans and strategies) both suggest we should hold a 6 helicopter transports and four helicopters VVIP*. So it appears it was, we purchase the plan of the first. It will be followed heli next by adding heli VVIP and helicopter transport," he concluded. (OL -4)
> 
> http://mediaindonesia.com/news/read/92684/tni-au-pastkan-heli-aw-101-tetap-diadakan/2017-02-17



udah wa bilang, gak ada masalah kok. Cuman masalah gak ada yg mau jd tumpuan aja

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rondo.royal2

@pr1v4t33r
yg atas R73 M
Yg Bawah kurang tahu sepertinya R27 dicopotin sayapnya.

Di website nya pindad ada berita Baru .. Pindad serahkan 2 produk FA kepada kementerian pertahanan. 

Senjata serbu bawah air 5,6 mm dan senjata dopper beserta amunisinya.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

^^ Credit to ARC.











http://arcinc.id/?p=778

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

mandala said:


> ^^ Credit to ARC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://arcinc.id/?p=778


15 products that will be mass produced FA consists of five products of the land forces, six product naval, air force and four products, including:

1. FA Swamp Boat of PT Mega Perkasa Engineering.
2. FA Unmanned Submarine of PT Robo Marine Indonesia.
3. FA Target Drone of PT Indo Pacific Communication and Defence.
4. FA Dahanud Mobile Command Post of PT Electronics Main ITB.
5. FA Battery C-130 aircraft from PT Garda Persada.
6. FA Battery Tank BMP-3F of PT Garda Persada.
7. FA WCP / WPU 209 Hawk aircraft from PT Info Global Technology.
8. FA Idetification Friend or Foe of PT Len Industri.
9. FA Simulator 57 mm cannon of PT Electronics Main ITB.
10. Counting Machine FA 81 mm mortars from PT Kinarya Acitya.
11. FA Simulator Training Implementation Team Shot from PT Enindo Mitratama.
12. FA Elektronic Support Measure (ESM) of PT Infra RCS Indonesia.
13. FA Dooper Weapons and Ammunition of PT Pindad.
14. FA Ground to Air Radio of PT CMI Technologies.
15. FA Underwater Assault Weapons 5.6 mm of PT Pindad.

http://arcinc.id/?p=778
https://news.detik.com/berita/d-3422224/terima-15-senjata-karya-indonesia-menhan-nanti-bikin-jet-tempur










FA Target Drone of PT Indo Pacific Communication and Defence.




FA Simulator 57 mm cannon of PT Electronics Main ITB.




FA Swamp Boat of PT Mega Perkasa Engineering.




FA Underwater Assault Weapons 5.6 mm of PT Pindad.




FA Unmanned Submarine of PT Robo Marine Indonesia.

http://arcinc.id/?p=778#jp-carousel-774

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Germany highlight significance of multilateral cooperation*
Jumat, 17 Februari 2017 18:50 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Foreign Affairs Minister Retno Marsudi and her German counterpart Sigmar Gabriel emphasized the significance of multilateral cooperation during a bilateral meeting in Bonn, Germany, on Wednesday.

Minister Marsudi is in Germany for the first foreign affairs ministerial-level meeting of G20, the foreign ministry noted in a press statement here, Friday. 

Germany, which chairs the G20 this year, initiated the ministerial-level meeting focused on "maintaining peace in a complex world."

The two ministers believed that the G20 ministerial-level meeting will contribute to creating a conducive environment for economic development. 

The leaders shared a common view that international and multilateral cooperation are crucial for promoting peace, stability, and global welfare.

The G20 meeting in Bonn is expected to help boost the spirit of establishing multilateral cooperation to deal with common challenges.

Germany is Indonesias major partner in Europe.

The trade balance between Indonesia and Germany had reached US$6.1 billion in 2015.

Germanys investment in Indonesia had reached $133.2 million in 310 projects in 2016.

As many as 117,883 German tourists had visited Indonesia during the January-July 2016 period.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017
http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/109...ight-significance-of-multilateral-cooperation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rondo.royal2

*AGENDA RISET NASIONAL 2016-2019 .... DARI DEWAN RISET NASIONAL*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

interesting notes, it seems we are pursuing Missile and rocket artillery technology first before conventional tube artillery technology

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

Military & Defense
*Russia plans to sign a contract with Indonesia on the delivery of ten Su-35 multipurpose fighter jets*





*Su-35 fighter jet*
© Sergei Savostianov/TASS

BANGALORE (India), February 17. /TASS/. A contract for the delivery of Russian-made advanced Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets to Indonesia is expected to be signed in the coming months, Director for International Cooperation and Regional Policy of Russia’s state hi-tech corporation Rostec Viktor Kladov told TASS on Friday.

"We hope that the contract for Su-35 aircraft will be signed in the imminent future. I believe it will be signed in the coming months," Kladov said.

It was reported earlier that Russia planned to sign a contract with Indonesia on the delivery of ten Su-35 multipurpose fighter jets.

Russian armaments are widely used in the Indonesian Army. Specifically, the Indonesian Air Force operates Su-27 and Su-30 aircraft. Su-35 fighter jets are set to replace the outdated US F-5 Tiger planes operational in the Indonesian Air Force since 1980.

http://tass.com/defense/931461








*Indonesia orders 10 Russian SU-35 jets to replace U.S. F-5 Tiger*

*



*

The contract for supply of Russian SU-35 jet planes to Indonesia is planned to be signed in the coming months, director for international cooperation and regional policy of Rostec state corporation, Viktor Kladov, told TASS news agency.

“The contract on SU-35 with Indonesia will be signed, and we hope that it will happen in the near future. I believe that it must be signed in the coming months,” - *Viktor Kladov* said.

As it was reported earlier, Indonesia planned to sign a contract with Russia on the supply of ten multirole SU-35 fighters.

Russian weapons are widely used by the army of Indonesia. The country’s Air Force operates SU-27 and SU-30. The SU-35 is intended to replace the obsolete U.S. F-5 Tiger, which the Indonesian military have been exploiting since 1980.

http://russianconstruction.com/news...ssian-su-35-jets-to-replace-us-f-5-tiger.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

anas_nurhafidz said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


76mm oto breda part of the MLM?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

>>> So, marines looking for IFV or APC? Isn't this project supposedly intended for replacing BTR-50?
S. Korea's K21 in race to win Indonesia's military contract: Jane's

South Korean defense firm Hanwha Defense Systems is competing with its Russian and Turkish counterparts for Indonesia's 95 million US dollar military program to acquire 50 armored personnel carriers, according to a British defense magazine.






The Indonesian Ministry of Defence is currently evaluating proposals from Russia's Military-Industrial Company, Turkey's FNSS, and Hanwha, IHS Jane's Defence Weekly said in an article on its website.

The K21 infantry fighting vehicle designed by the state-run Agency for Defense Development has been in service since 2009. The agency has upgraded it or developed its variants.

Options being considered are Russia's BTR-80, Turkey's ACV-19 and Hanwha's Next Infantry Fighting Vehicle (NIFV) K21, the weekly said.

Besides deployment with Indonesian marine units, the armored vehicles are also being planned for Indonesia's deployment at international operations, such as UN peacekeeping missions, it said.

Citing program briefing documents, Jane's said that one of the requirements in the contract is that the winning bidder must deliver between 10-15 APCs in a semi-knocked down state of assembly to Indonesia, with final assembly to be done locally through technology transfer arrangements.

A subsequent batch of 35-40 units is to be delivered through licensed production arrangements with local companies, it said, adding Indonesia is expected to come to a decision by April 2017.

_http://www.ajudaily.com/view/20170214164521453_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Home of Thunder

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bennedict

Basic loadout of Indonesian army personnel. While in patrolling mission (in heavy forested area) tends to use lighter vest (some even prefer not to use at all) to save weight to carry more food supplies/communication sets.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Taygibay

MarveL said:


> Indonesia orders 10 Russian SU-35 jets to replace U.S. F-5 Tiger



LOL, no matter how much you love that little plane that could
that is the F-5, that's a heck of an upgrade!

Are the same squadrons going to simply transition from one to
the other type? Because after they're done, a pilot interview will
be noteworthy.

Those "water"-machine guns are nifty too on the autonomous side.

Great day Mado milady and all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Home of Thunder



screenshoot



















About AW 101 

Jakarta - The purchase of helicopters AgustaWestland AW-101 by the Air Force considered appropriate. This was said by the Advisory Board of the National Air Space and Power Center of Indonesia (NASPCI) Connie Rahakundini.

According to him the purchase of AW 101 Heli Air Force requirement is appropriate at this time. "Based on the needs of the Air Force will heli transport as well as view the Air Force as a user (users) who assess the needs of transport and operations, spe-tech and modernization required the Air Force believed that the performance and technological specifications AW 101 further support the needs of the military today and in the future compared Cougar, "said Connie Rahakundini in Tjikini Lima, Jalan Cikini 1, Menteng, Central Jakarta, Sunday (02/19/2017).

Connie said that the Super Puma helicopter that currently exists is not in accordance with the needs of the Air Force. Moreover, he said. Super Puma helicopters to fly should not be banned in some countries.

"If we leave it to the Super Puma's. Super Puma Cougar banned worldwide are not allowed to fly. Because the last in Norway 13 people died. Problems gear box has become the world's problems. So Malaysia, Brunei banned the helicopter," he said.

For that reason then choose to buy Heli Air Force Chief AW 101 for England-Italy. He said the Air Force Chief's decision should be respected and observed as a form of defense industry development.

"It is understandable if the Air Force decided to not only put the helicopter operational dependency on just one production only," he added.

"Courage and Air Force Chief attitude dalan choose AW 101 would be something that should be observed and appreciated in the context of defense, the power industry," said Connie.

Procurement of helicopters AgustaWestland (AW) 101 had caused a polemic. Chief of Staff of the Air Force (Air Force Chief) Marshal Hadi asserted Tjanjanto procurement AW 101 helicopters such as the procedure has been fulfilled.

"Yes, if in planning it clear jakstra (policy and strategy) at the Ministry of Defence. So the chief of staff had sent a letter to the Ministry of Defense to process up to contract. So everything is filled with the administration," said Hadi Tjanjanto in Auditorium Denma Headquarters Air Force, Cilankap, East Jakarta, Friday (17/02/2017).

https://news.detik.com/berita/d-342...eli-aw-101-dinilai-tepat-dan-sesuai-kebutuhan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Hawk 100/200 TNI AU latihan tempur gunakan peluru kendali AGM-65 Maverick*
Minggu, 19 Februari 2017 19:49 WIB - 1.689 Views

Pewarta: Anggi Romadhoni





Ilustrasi pesawat tempur Hawk 109/209. Foto menunjukkan empat pesawat tempur taktis Hawk 109/209 dari Skadron Udara 1 "Elang Khatulistiwa" TNI AU yang bermarkas di Pangkalan Udara TNI AU Supadio, Pontianak, Kalimantan Barat. (ANTARA FOTO/Jessica Wuysang)

Pekanbaru, Riau (ANTARA News) - Lima unit jet tempur Hawk 100/200 dari Skuadron Udara 12 _Black Panther_ TNI AU yang bermarkas di Pangkalan Udara Utama Roesmin Nurjadin, Pekanbaru, Riau, menggelar latihan tempur menggunakan peluru kendali AGM-65 _Maverick_. 

Komandan Skuadron Udara 12 TNI AU, Letnan Kolonel Penerbang Dedy Suprianto, di Pekanbaru, Minggu, menjelaskan latihan tempur itu dilakukan di Pangkalan Udara TNI AU Sultan Iskandar Muda, Banda Aceh, Provinsi Aceh. 

"Tujuan utama latihan ini adalah meningkatkan kesiapsiagaan serta kemampuan penerbang dalam melaksanakan operasi penerbangan menggunakan rudal _Maverick_," kata dia. 

Ia menjelaskan, terdapat 61 personel terdiri dari penerbang, teknisi dan pendukung yang terlibat dalam latihan tersebut. 

Sementara itu, latihan uang juga akan melibatkan dua pesawat C-130 _Hercules_ TNI AU itu dijadwalkan akan berlangsung hingga 24 Februari 2017 mendatang. 

Sebelum melepas keberangkatan Skuadron Udara 12 TNI AU itu, Komandan Wing Udara 6 TNI AU, Kolonel Penerbang Radar Soeharsono, menegaskan semua personel harus mengutamakan keselamatan dan keamanan misi, peralatan, dan personel. 

"Sehingga latihan dapat terlaksana dengan baik, aman, lancar dan tanpa kendala hingga nantinya kembali ke pangkalan," ujar Suharsono.

Sebelum keberangkatan lima jet tempur Hawk 100/200 ini, sehari sebelumnya (18/2), lima pesawat tempur F16 _Fighting Falcon_ dari Skuadron Udara 16 TNI AU baru menyelesaikan misi patroli di kawasan perbatasan termasuk Selat Malaka sejak akhir Januari 2017 lalu. 

Pada Agustus 2012, Badan Kerja Sama Keamanan Pertahanan Amerika Serikat, menyatakan, Indonesia mengajukan permohonan pembelian peluru kendali AGM-65 _Maverick_ dengan memakai pola pembayaran Penjualan Militer Luar Negeri (_Foreign Military Sales_). 

Permohonan untuk pembelian senilai 25 juta dolar Amerika Serikat itu terdiri dari 18 AGM-65K2 _Maverick _berikut perlengkapan, suku cadang, pelatihan, dan dukungan logistik.
Editor: Ade Marboen

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

https://m.detik.com/news/berita/342...tdi-dinilai-harus-putus-kontrak-dengan-airbus

https://news.detik.com/read/2017/02...eli-aw-101-dinilai-tepat-dan-sesuai-kebutuhan

Miris bener punya pengamat militer kek gini, parahnya sering jadi rujukan di tv dan media. Gak ada puasnya dan sampe kapan PT DI diserang? PT DI gak butuh serangan. Makan tuh Heli bekas india overprice spek abal abal

She probably read this


----------



## MarveL

*Soal Heli AW 101, PTDI Dinilai Harus Putus Kontrak dengan Airbus*





*Jakarta* - Dewan Penasehat National Air Space and Power Center of Indonesia (NASPCI) Connie Rahakundini mengatakan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) harus segera mengakhiri kontrak dengan Airbus. Menurutnya kontrak yang sudah berjalan 40 tahun itu tidak menghasilkan apa-apa untuk kemajuan industri pertahanan Indonesia.

"PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) harus memutuskan kontrak dengan yang sudah 40 tahun dengan Airbus. Kontrak Yang tidak jelas dan tidak menghasilkan apa-apa. Kita bandingkan dengan China sudah bisa menghasilkan helikopter Z8 sekelas AW 101 dan kelas AW 139," ungkap Connie di Tjikini Lima, Jalan Cikini 1, Menteng, Jakarta Pusat, Minggu (19/2/2017).

Connie yang juga pengamat militer ini menilai, PTDI tidak bisa membuat helikopter sendiri. Bahkan menurutnya yang PTDI lakukan hanya soal pengecatan helikopter saja.

"Sebuah produsen senjata itu membuat design dia bisa, membuat sparepart bisa dan lain-lainnya. PTDI kalau cuma bisa mengecat itu bukan membuat heli," kata Connie.

Dengan yakin, Connie mengajak untuk mendatangi dan melihat apa benar selama ini PT DI bisa membuat helikopter. Dia menilai selama ini ada kebohongan publik yang dilakukan oleh PTDI.

"Sekarang kita bangkit. Kita lihat ramai-ramai benar nggak PTDI bisa bikin heli? Buktikan apa yang saya omong dan saya yakin nggak bisa bikin (heli). Anda kalau nggak percaya nanti saya kasih kontak orang-orang PTDI. Di mana insinyur itu mendekat pesawat aja nggak boleh. Yang boleh cuma tukang cat sama tukang ketok itu anak-anak STM. Jadi tidak ada alih teknologi," tuturnya.


https://news.detik.com/berita/d-342...tdi-dinilai-harus-putus-kontrak-dengan-airbus


*Indonesian Naval ship arrives at Sri Lanka's Colombo Port on goodwill visit*



Feb 19, Colombo: Sri Lanka Navy, in accordance with naval traditions, welcomed an Indonesian naval ship arrived at the Port of Colombo on Sunday.

The multi-role light frigate of Indonesian Navy, KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda - 367 arrived at the Port of Colombo for a goodwill visit on 19 February, the Navy said.

During the ship's stay in Sri Lanka, its crew is expected to take part in a wide range of activities including several sporting events organized by the Sri Lanka Navy.

The ship is scheduled to leave from the Port of Colombo on 22th February.

http://www.colombopage.com/archive_17A/Feb19_1487518191CH.php
















http://www.ada.lk/article/214310/ඉන්දුනීසියා-නාවික-යුධ-නැවක්-ලංකාවට

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

yg salah PT DI dan manajemennya yg gak becus dlm ngelola Sumber dayanya apa rekanannya?. She's barking at the wrong tree i guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nametag

The funny thing is that she recommend PT.DI to stop the cooperation with airbus because according to her it is useless. And then compare it with China that managed to build Z-8.

What she forgot to mention is that the Z-8 itself are the result of ToT and cooperation between China and a french company that are now called AIRBUS !

And how about C-212, where airbus completely moved their entire production line to Indonesia. Is the cooperation really useless?


----------



## Mahakam

On the earlier page a lot of photos cougar in use by TNI and when the last latgab also apparently still used for troop transport or am i wrong?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> yg salah PT DI dan manajemennya yg gak becus dlm ngelola Sumber dayanya apa rekanannya?. She's barking at the wrong tree i guess


putus kontrak sama Airbus si Connie mau masukin siapa? Cina?


----------



## initial_d

anas_nurhafidz said:


> https://m.detik.com/news/berita/342...tdi-dinilai-harus-putus-kontrak-dengan-airbus
> 
> https://news.detik.com/read/2017/02...eli-aw-101-dinilai-tepat-dan-sesuai-kebutuhan
> 
> Miris bener punya pengamat militer kek gini, parahnya sering jadi rujukan di tv dan media. Gak ada puasnya dan sampe kapan PT DI diserang? PT DI gak butuh serangan. Makan tuh Heli bekas india overprice spek abal abal
> 
> She probably read this


gw ko curiga kl connie dapat fee ya untuk condong ke salah satu pihak, dan menjelekan fihak lainnya, this AW 101 smell stinks of corruption!!


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Udah kepalang tanggung, semua buka-bukaan aja lah... sip klo DPR bikin pansus


----------



## mandala

Credit to Indonesian Army Infantry Battalion 600 Raider Modang.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BQpiwmfhx60/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## initial_d

pr1v4t33r said:


> Udah kepalang tanggung, semua buka-bukaan aja lah... sip klo DPR bikin pansus


ah kl dipansus dpr malah jadi komoditas politik dan bargain chip partai dan oknum anggota dpr, mending undang KPK biar jelas dan terang, siapa yg bermain dan diuntungkan, mau punya Bintang dan jabatan, kl salah ya tebas...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dicky Arya

Ask : Nama camo,lambang burung itu apa dan Serial di belakang itu serial untuk apa?


----------



## Caan

Dicky Arya said:


> Ask : Nama camo,lambang burung itu apa dan Serial di belakang itu serial untuk apa?


Cmiiw, that was f-16 D with tail number TS-1620. Because that was jet fighter than use TS (Tempur Sergap), 16 from f-16, and 20 from unit number.

another example : TT (Tempur Taktis), A (Angkut), AI (Angkut Intai), H (Helikopter).

that looks like a "bird" is symbol of the third squadron.


----------



## papacita

*Industri Pertahanan Indonesia dan Uni Emirat Arab Kerjasama Produksi Senjata dan Tankboat*





Abu Dhabi -Indonesia dan Uni Emirat Arab melakukan kerjasama di bidang industri pertahanan dalam hal kerjasama joint production untuk produk senjata dan Tankboat. Kerjasama tersebut dilakukan antara perusahaan industri strategis dalam negeri, PT Pindad dengan dua perusahaan industri pertahanan Uni Emirat Arab yakni Caracal dan Al Seer.

Kerjasama ditandai dengan penandatanganan MoU yang dilakukan bersamaan dengan acara pameran internasional pertahanan IDEX 2017, Minggu (19/2) di Abu Dhabi, Uni Emirat Arab. Penandatangan disaksikan oleh Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu dan Delegasi Indonesia dari Kemhan RI pada IDEX 2017.

Untuk MoU Kerjasama joint production senjata ditandatangani antara PT Pindad dengan Caracal, sedangkan MoU kerjasama joint production Tankboat ditandatangani antara PT Pindad dengan Al Seer.

Rangkaian penandatangan MoU kerjasama oleh PT Pindad dengan industri pertahanan Uni Emirat Arab tersebut merupakan tindak lanjut dari penandatangan kerjasama yang dilakukan pada saat kunjungan Presiden RI ke Abu Dhabi pada tahun lalu. Hal ini sekaligus menandai suatu terobosan bagi pemasaran produk – produk buatan PT Pindad ke pasar Timur Tengah.

Selain menjalin kerjasama joint production dengan perusahaan industri pertahanan Uni Emirat Arab, pada event pameran IDEX 2017 di Abu Dhabi tersebut PT Pindad juga menandatangani kerjasama joint production dengan perusahaan industri pertahanan asal Rusia, Turki dan Finlandia.

Kerjasama dengan Rusia, dilakukan oleh PT Pindad dengan VPK dalam hal produksi Kendaraan Taktis (Rantis) 4×4. Untuk kerjasama dengan perusahaan industri pertahanan Turki dilakukan PT Pindad dengan MKEK dalam hal produksi amunisi dan laras senjata.

Sementara itu kerjasama dengan Finlandia, dilakukan oleh PT Pindad dengan Savox dalam hal produksi bersama produk Alat Komunikasi (Alkom).(BDI)




https://www.kemhan.go.id/2017/02/20...-kerjasama-produksi-senjata-dan-tankboat.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dicky Arya

Caan said:


> Cmiiw, that was f-16 D with tail number TS-1620. Because that was jet fighter than use TS (Tempur Sergap), 16 from f-16, and 20 from unit number.
> 
> another example : TT (Tempur Taktis), A (Angkut), AI (Angkut Intai), H (Helikopter).
> 
> that looks like a "bird" is symbol of the third squadron.


Okay thanks for your info,but what about the camo name?


----------



## Svantana

*Interview with Air Force Chief Hadi Tjahjanto about AW 101 acquisition.*

*



*

*KSAU Hadi Tjahjanto: Heli Angkut Berat Adalah Keharusan, Bukan Lagi Kebutuhan*

Jakarta, GATRAnews - Usia helikopter yang dimiliki TNI AU saat ini sudah tua. Pada tujuh skuadron tempur yang ada di Indonesia, masing-masing butuh satu helikopter SAR. Selama ini di-back up heli kecil yang tak memenuhi syarat. Dalam konteks inilah, TNI AU merencanakan pengadaan heli angkut berat, AgustaWestland (AW) 101.

Masalahnya pengadaan helikopter ini belakangan memicu polemik. Menteri Pertahanan Jenderal (Purn.) Ryamizard Ryacudu dan Panglima TNI Jenderal Gatot Nurmantyo saling mengaku tidak tahu tentang pembelian helikopter.

Kepala Staf Angkata Udara (KSAU) Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto muncul sebagai perwira yang memberi kejelasan tentang status helikopter AW 101 yang terparkir di Pangkalan Udara Halim Perdanakusumah, Jakarta, kemarin. Demi meluruskan dan memberi kejelasan, Hadi pun membentuk tim investigasi internal TNI AU.

Terlepas dari benar-tidaknya proses pengadaan AW 101 kemarin, Hadi mengakui bahwa TNI AU memang membutuhkan armada helikopter angkut berat untuk menunjang operasional skadron tempurnya. “Minimal, tiap ada pesawat tempur yang terbang, ada helikopter SAR yang standby,” kata Hadi ketika ditemui GATRA di kantornya, di Markas Besar TNI AU, Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Selasa kemarin.

Berikut ini adalah wawancara Hadi Tjahjanto dengan Hidayat Gunadi, Cavin R. Manuputty, Anthony Djafar, dan pewarta foto Ardi Widi Yansyah dari GATRA:

*Seperti apa proses pengadaan helikopter AW 101 ini?*
Sesuai dengan postur TNI, kita memerlukan 4 skuadron heli angkut berat. Rencana strategis (Renstra) pertahanan tahap 2 (2014-2019) akan merealisasikan postur kebutuhan heli itu. 6 unit angkut ditambah 4 untuk VVIP. Jadi total jumlahnya 10 unit heli.

*Memangnya ada apa dengan persediaan heli kita saat ini?*
Yang kita punya itu buatan tahun 1978-1980an. Contohnya Puma. Ada juga buatan yang agak baru, yaitu Super Puma. Tapi bermasalah di suku cadang. Gearbox dan lainnya.

*Apakah heli VVIP yang dipakai Presiden itu juga buatan tahun 1980-an?*
VVIP itu pakai Super Puma tahun 2001. Itu sebabnya dalam Renstra ini kita minta tambahan. 6 pesawat angkut berat, dan 4 VVIP karena sudah tua.

*Enam heli angkut berat itu sendiri rencananya ditempatkan di mana?*
Sebenarnya syaratnya adalah satu heli SAR untuk setiap skadron tempur. Saat ini kita punya tujuh skadron tempur. Jadi setiap ada pesawat tempur yang terbang, harus ada satu heli yang standby untuk SAR. Karena masih belum mencukupi syarat, kita sekarang dibackup oleh heli kecil Kolibri. Itu sebenarnya tidak memenuhi syarat. Karena tidak bisa untuk mengambil korban dalam misi penyelamatan. Tidak ada hoist atau slang. Oleh sebab itu, keinginan kita kebutuhan ini segera dipenuhi.

*Anda sempat menyebut, pengadaan Agusta ini ada hubungannya dengan India?*
Di India memang ada masalah internal dengan merek yang sama ini. Mereka memutuskan tidak jadi beli. Ternyata dampaknya ke Indonesia.

*Mengapa berdampak ke sini?*
Yang jelas, jangan sampai kita seperti India. Sehingga pada 2015 pemerintah memutuskan untuk tidak beli [AW 101]. karena memang ada tekanan dari media juga. waktu itu pemerintah memutuskan 2015 itu untuk tidak beli, karena memang tekanan dari media

*Semua pesanan AW 101 dibatalkan?*
Khusus pada waktu itu, pemesanan untuk VVIP saja. Tapi untuk enam pesawat angkut itu belum dilaksanakan pengajuan usulan permintaan (UP).

*Lalu mengapa AW 101 kemarin tetap datang ke Indonesia?*
Januari 2016 itu uangnya sudah ada, tapi karena pemerintah menghentikan, jadi anggarannya diberi tanda bintang di Dirjen Anggaran. Tidak bisa dicairkan. Nah, kepala staf TNI AU yang lalu berpikir, kita masih punya kepentingan. Ada kebutuhan yang sangat mendesak. Sehingga KSAU pada waktu itu mengajukan perubahan spesifikasi, dari VVIP menjadi heli angkut berat. Di situlah saya membentuk tim investigasi untuk melihat alirannya.

*Sejauh ini, seperti apa alur perubahannya?*
KSAU mengirim surat kepada Menteri Pertahanan untuk ijin mengganti spesifikasi. Kemudian, KSAU juga bersurat kepada Dirjen anggaran untuk mengganti spesifikasi dari VVIP menjadi angkut. Kemudian ditindaklanjuti surat itu oleh kementerian pertahanan kepada dirjen anggaran untuk rapat mengubah spek. Waktu itu ada perwakilan dari beberapa instansi terkait untuk melepas tanda bintang. Setelah lepas, proses dimulai lagi dari UP.

*Artinya, proses penganggaran ini sebetulnya semua tahu dan terlibat di sesi terakhir?*
Tahu, tahu

*Apakah mungkin ada salah satu yang luput? Mabes TNI misalnya?*
Enggak [ada]. Karena dalam Daftar Isian Pelaksanaan Anggaran (DIPA) ada lampiran yang tentu semuanya tahu. Yang jelas, yang tahu banget pengadaan ini adalah Kementerian Pertahanan sebagai pembina kekuatan dan pemberi kebijakan.

*Tim investigasi ini sekarang akan fokus ke tahapan apa saja?*
Saya akan menginvestigasi proses perencanaan sampai proses pengadaan. Proses perencanaan itu sudah mulai dari dokumen perubahan dari VVIP menjadi angkut, sampai pada kontrak. Dan sejauh ini, itu sudah memenuhi [SOP] karena tidak sepihak. Melibatkan banyak pihak. Apalagi untuk menghilangkan tanda bintang.

*Jadi sampai saat ini tidak ada temuan istimewa?*
Sampai saat ini tidak ada temuan istimewa. Saya hanya melihat dari dokumennya saja

*Status heli ini sendiri sudah terbayar atau belum?*
Kalau melihat dari yang saya sampaikan tadi, kontrak sampai datang tanggal 27 Januari 2016 itu artinya itu pesawat sudah dibayar penuh.

*Apakah US$ 55 juta tidak kemahalan?*
Dari segi harga, saya kira itu udah bagus. Karena ada paket pelatihan, pemeliharaan sekian tahun, kemudian ada paket tools kit, dan lainnya.

*Walaupun sudah dibayar, apakah bisa dibatalkan juga seperti di India? Atau mungkin helinya dikembalikan?*
Kita kalau lihat India, India pembeliannya adalah G to G. Kalau kita G to B, pemerintah langsung pada Leonardo (induk perusahaan AgustaWestland). Kita langsung kepada prinsipal. Itu yang agak sulit. Jadi saya mengamankan aset negara yang sudah dikeluarkan. Itu Rp 740 milyar sekian uang rakyat.

*Dengan adanya garis polisi ini, apakah garansinya bisa tidak berlaku?*
Nah itu. Warranty itu ada jatuh temponya. Jangan sampai jatuh tempo.

*Kapan jatuh temponya?*
Tanggal 20 Februari nanti.

*Lalu bagaimana kalau ternyata terlewat?*
Garansi mesin dan spare partnya hangus. Makanya saya katakan, helikopter itu harus tetap kita gunakan. Tapi juga tidak mengabaikan bila proses perencanaan itu ada kekeliruan. Kita jalan seiring.

*Rugi bandar dong?*
Kita kan tidak ingin rugi bandar. Saya juga berpikir untuk menyelamatkan uamg negara.

*Bila yang satu ini saja bermasalah, bagaimana rencana kelanjutan pengadaan heli angkut berat sisanya?*
Yang enam alat angkut sisanya itu tetap diproses. Statement saya adalah selalu mendukung pemerintah. Jadi sisanya itu kita tawarkan kepada industri pertahanan dalam negeri.

*Maksudnya?*
Kan kita punya PTDI. Melalui KKIP kemudian PTDI, bisa untuk mengadakan pesawat angkut itu. Atau _joint production_ dengan negara lain. Kita bisa minta PTDI. Tapi kita menyampaikan bahwa spesifikasi saya adalah angkut berat. Karya saya cuma bisa menyampaikan usulan pengadaan dan operational requirement kepada Kemhan. Nanti mereka lah yang akan menentukan. Entah nanti jatuhnya Agusta atau apa, yang penting spesifikasinya sesuai. Hal itu akan saya sampaikan dalam Tim Evaluasi Pengadaan (TEP) di Kemhan. Kalau tidak sesuai, ya saya tolak.

Apabila produksi dalam negeri tidak bisa, ya KKIP akan menghitung beli dari luar negeri. Kami libatkan semuanya. Yang penting, saya perlu helikopter. Karena skadron saya buth helikopter. Waktu pengirimannya pun harus tepat. Karena saya tidak bisa operasi tanpa heli, jumlahnya pun harus sesuai.

*Jadi pada akhirnya nanti kita akan punya tujuh heli angkut berat?*
Iya, VVIP belum kita pikirkan lagi.

*Bagaimana ceritanya sehingga Panglima dan Menhan sempat saling mengaku tidak tahu tentang pengadaan heli ini?*
Ya sebenarnya yang disampaikan Menhan atau Panglima itu bukan di rapat dengan DPR, tapi di luar ruangan. Lagipula kemarin itu bukam membahas heli. Melainkan program kerja.

*Bahwa memang kebutuhan heli itu ada ya ?*
Sangat

*Mengapa tidak pesan yang bisa dibikin oleh PTDI?*
EC725 Super Puma ini kita setting untuk heli tempur SAR. Ini pesan 6 unit dari 2012. Baru datang dua unit di 2016. itupun masih dalam kondisi belum bisa operasional. Padahal kita keperluannya kan segera. Makanya saya akan buka komunikasi dengan PTDI. Supaya kita bisa carikan solusi.

*Bukankah makin banyak varian, malah makin repot dan mahal perawatannya?*
Berdasarkan pengalaman personil, mereka memang sudah terbiasa memelihara varian super puma. Pilot juga demikian. Tapi tentu ada alasan untuk bisa menggunakan Agusta. Karena memang dari spesifikasi itu sudah beda. Dari segi mesin, dia punya 3 engine. Puma 2 engine. Lalu Agusta lebih stabil karena ada wingtip di rotornya. Penumpangnya pun bisa lebih banyak. Sampai 50 orang. Dan punya ramp door. Meski pintu itu lebih mahal, tapi lebih mudah dan cocok jadi pesawat angkut.

*Lalu bagaimana dengan transfer teknologinya?*
Itu saya serahkan kepada KKIP, biar mereka kalkulasi sendiri.

*Jadi nanti siapa yang putuskan apa yang dibeli?*
Panglima TNI secara organisasi. Tapi secara anggaran di Kemhan.

*Mengapa Basarnas bisa beli Agusta tanpa kerepotan ini?*
Mereka kan kebutuhan sipil, tidak melalui KKIP. Mereka juga tidak dibatasi aturan terkait industri pertahanan.

*Mengapa TNI AU atau bahkan Presiden masih mau mengoperasikan Super Puma, padahal di-grounded dimana-mana?*
Sewaktu saya di Sekretaris Militer Presiden, saya sendiri yang mengoperasikan pesawatnya. Saya minta service buletin, rutin, dan saya punya hotline langsung ke Eurocopter.

*Mengapa harus beli empat heli VVIP?*
Setiap penerbangan itu standarnya tiga heli. Pertama untuk presiden, ke dua untuk cadangan, ke tiga untuk perangkat seperti paspampres. Yang ke empat itu untuk sirkulasi, pengganti sewaktu-waktu dari yang tiga tadi. Tapi sekarang, presiden sering terbang pakai pesawat yang bukan VVIP. Kadang pakai bell 412 punya angkatan darat atau angkatan laut. Kita negara besar. Menurut saya, Presiden harus menggunakan pesawat yang lebih aman. Bukan sekadar kebutuhan, tapi keharusan. Kalau bisa pengadaan heli ini jangan diundur lagi. Saya dalam kondisi bahaya untuk menjaga pesawat-pesawat tempur saya. Karena setiap mereka terbang, harus ada helikopter yang standby di situ.

Editor: Cavin R. Manuputty

http://www.gatra.com/kolom-dan-wawa...tjahjanto-heli-keharusan-bukan-lagi-kebutuhan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

pesan 6 dari 2012, baru dua dikirim, dan itu juga nggak operasional. SUEK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

madokafc said:


> pesan 6 dari 2012, baru dua dikirim, dan itu juga nggak operasional. SUEK


Bener tan, Tambah SUEK lagi datengin helo VVIP dirubah angkut berat/csar kopongan tanpa rampdoor,flir,bubble window,gundoor dll beli overprice dan bekas Tanpa ToT

Miris bener


----------



## mandala

*Nexter announces the signing of a new contract to supply additional CAESAR® artillery systems to the Indonesian National Armed Forces*

*





Abu Dhabi, February 20, 2017 –*Nexter, the leading French land defense company and part of KNDS Group, has been a longstanding partner supporting the modernization of the TNI (Tentara Nasional Indonesia) since entering into an initial contract in 2012 to supply 36 CAESAR® artillery systems. Today at the IDEX 2017 trade show, Nexter is proud to announce the signing of a new contract to supply a further 18 CAESAR® systems to the Indonesian National Armed Forces.

The CAESAR® 155mm wheeled self-propelled howitzer, deployed by the French Forces during operations in Mali, as well as in Lebanon, Afghanistan and Iraq, is recognized worldwide as striking the best balance between the simplicity of towed artillery and the mobility of a self-propelled system. Not only is the CAESAR® highly accurate and mobile, allowing it to evade counter-battery fire, it also has the lowest maintenance costs of any mobile artillery system on the market. It is in service with the armed forces of France, Indonesia, Thailand and a Middle Eastern country, and over 270 CAESAR® systems have already been produced. They have fired more than 80,000 rounds and covered a distance of over one million kilometers.

In addition to the artillery systems, Nexter will also provide its firing control system, FINDART®, CAESAR® simulators for training and over 50 artillery battalion auxiliary vehicles assembled in Indonesia by its local partner PT Pindad.

“_This latest success in Indonesia demonstrates that the impressive performances of CAESAR® meet the most demanding requirements on the ground in South-East Asia_” commented Gilles Sarreau, Senior Vice President Artillery, Turret and Weapon System Programs.

http://www.nexter-group.fr/en/press...pplementaires-aux-forces-armees-indonesiennes

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Bener tan, Tambah SUEK lagi datengin helo VVIP dirubah angkut berat/csar kopongan tanpa rampdoor,flir,bubble window,gundoor dll beli overprice dan bekas Tanpa ToT
> 
> Miris bener



ah masak


----------



## Caan

Dicky Arya said:


> Okay thanks for your info,but what about the camo name?



If i'm not wrong the original colour scheme was a three-tone blue-grey camouflage. This was changed in 2000 to a grey-green camouflage being called the ‘Millennium scheme’.

Btw, you have make introduction dude

https://defence.pk/threads/new-introductions.333336/page-75#post-8932567



anas_nurhafidz said:


> Bener tan, Tambah SUEK lagi datengin helo VVIP dirubah angkut berat/csar kopongan tanpa rampdoor,flir,bubble window,gundoor dll beli overprice dan bekas Tanpa ToT
> 
> Miris bener



This is rampdoor or not ?


----------



## Zarvan

mandala said:


> *Nexter announces the signing of a new contract to supply additional CAESAR® artillery systems to the Indonesian National Armed Forces*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abu Dhabi, February 20, 2017 –*Nexter, the leading French land defense company and part of KNDS Group, has been a longstanding partner supporting the modernization of the TNI (Tentara Nasional Indonesia) since entering into an initial contract in 2012 to supply 36 CAESAR® artillery systems. Today at the IDEX 2017 trade show, Nexter is proud to announce the signing of a new contract to supply a further 18 CAESAR® systems to the Indonesian National Armed Forces.
> 
> The CAESAR® 155mm wheeled self-propelled howitzer, deployed by the French Forces during operations in Mali, as well as in Lebanon, Afghanistan and Iraq, is recognized worldwide as striking the best balance between the simplicity of towed artillery and the mobility of a self-propelled system. Not only is the CAESAR® highly accurate and mobile, allowing it to evade counter-battery fire, it also has the lowest maintenance costs of any mobile artillery system on the market. It is in service with the armed forces of France, Indonesia, Thailand and a Middle Eastern country, and over 270 CAESAR® systems have already been produced. They have fired more than 80,000 rounds and covered a distance of over one million kilometers.
> 
> In addition to the artillery systems, Nexter will also provide its firing control system, FINDART®, CAESAR® simulators for training and over 50 artillery battalion auxiliary vehicles assembled in Indonesia by its local partner PT Pindad.
> 
> “_This latest success in Indonesia demonstrates that the impressive performances of CAESAR® meet the most demanding requirements on the ground in South-East Asia_” commented Gilles Sarreau, Senior Vice President Artillery, Turret and Weapon System Programs.
> 
> http://www.nexter-group.fr/en/press...pplementaires-aux-forces-armees-indonesiennes


Good keep them coming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

madokafc said:


> pesan 6 dari 2012, baru dua dikirim, dan itu juga nggak operasional. SUEK


Sepertinya divisi helikopter nya pt di, kok semrawut y... Padahal pesanan tni sendiri... Itu ec 725… . Apakah tindakan pt di yg seperti ini termasuk membahayakan keselamatan negara? Yang notabenya kebutuhan heli tni mendesak untuk pertahanan negara.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d said:


> ah kl dipansus dpr malah jadi komoditas politik dan bargain chip partai dan oknum anggota dpr, mending undang KPK biar jelas dan terang, siapa yg bermain dan diuntungkan, mau punya Bintang dan jabatan, kl salah ya tebas...





madokafc said:


> pesan 6 dari 2012, baru dua dikirim, dan itu juga nggak operasional. SUEK





anas_nurhafidz said:


> Bener tan, Tambah SUEK lagi datengin helo VVIP dirubah angkut berat/csar kopongan tanpa rampdoor,flir,bubble window,gundoor dll beli overprice dan bekas Tanpa ToT.



Nah, hal2 begini perlu di clearkan. Bukan cuma soal AW, tapi juga performa PT.DI versus kebutuhan real TNI AU. Klo menurut gw Pansus tetep perlu, supaya semua jelas. Klo memang bersih, kenapa risih... iya kan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

*Indonesian PKR frigates feature Bakker Sliedrecht auxiliary propulsion*

*Dutch company Bakker Sliedrecht was responsible for the electrical auxiliary propulsion system installed on the first of two Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) guided missile frigates built for the Indonesian Navy Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding.*

Key components of the electrical auxiliary propulsion system are two electric propulsion motors and two water-cooled variable-frequency drives with active front ends. Both frequency drives are cooled by one water-cool unit to save weight, space and costs.

After assembling the electrical drive systems in Bakker Sliedrecht workshop, the installations were delivered to Damen Shipyards were one of the ship segments was build. Damen installed the electrical propulsion system after which Bakker Sliedrecht conducted an installation check on the finished ship segmented. Then, the ship segment was shipped to Indonesia were all ship segments were connected to each other.

Each frequency drive is connected to the vessel’s power grid, without the use of a transformer, to save weight and space. Without certain measures, this direct (conductive) coupling can cause unwanted effects on sensitive operational equipment connected to the grid.

Bakker Sliedrecht participated in the sea trials that took place in Indonesian waters to verify the performance of the electrical auxiliary propulsion system.

http://m.navaltoday.com/#newsitem-136383

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia dan Korea Selatan Komitmen Jaga dan Tingkatkan Kerjasama Pertahanan*





*D*i sela – sela menghadiri pameran internasional pertahanan IDEX 2017 yang diselenggarakan Kementerian Pertahanan Uni Emirat Arab, Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Ryamizard Ryacudu melakukan pertemuan bilateral dengan Wamenhan Korea Selatan, Minggu (19/2) di Abu Dhabi, Uni Emirat Arab.

Pada pertemuan yang sangat baik dan penuh rasa persahabatan kedua negara, Menhan RI dan Wamenhan Korea Selatan membicarakan tentang komitmen dan upaya meningkatkan kerjasama pertahanan khususnya di bidang industri pertahanan. Kerjasama strategis Indonesia dan Korea Selatan di bidang industri pertahanan yakni program kerjasama produksi bersama pesawat temput KFX/IFX dan kapal selam.

Selain terkait kerjasama pesawat tempur KFX/IFX dan kapal selam, dalam kesempatan yang baik tersebut juga di bicarakan peluang – peluang peningkatan kerjasama di bidang industri pertahanan yang bisa dijajaki oleh perusahaan strategis dari kedua negara.

Wamenhan Korea Selatan menyampaikan komitmen pemerintah Korea Selatan untuk terus melanjutkan dan meningkatkan kerjasama pertahanan dengan Indonesia. “_Kami akan melanjutkan komitmen kami untuk memperkuat kerjasama kedua negara yang sudah dibangun_”, ungkapnya.

Wamenhan Korea Selatan lebih lanjut menyampaikan terimakasih kepada Menhan RI atas dukungannya bagi peningkatan kerjasama kedua negara, dan sama halnya dengan Angkatan Bersenjata Korsel juga akan selalu siap memberikan dukungan penuh untuk kesuksesan setiap program kerjasama yang akan dilakukan dengan Indonesia.

Menurutnya, banyak potensi yang dimiliki Indonesia yang merupakan negara dengan penduduk terbanyak ke empat di dunia, kedepan diyakini akan menjadi salah satu negara yang kuat dan disegani di kawasan.

Sementara itu menanggapi Wamenhan Koresel, Menhan RI juga menyampaikan terimakasih atas kesempatan pertemuan tersebut dan berharap hubungan kerjasama kedua negara dapat terus dijaga dan ditingkatkan lebih baik lagi kedepan.

“_Indonesia juga berkomitmen untuk terus menjaga dan memperkuat hubungan kerjasama pertahanan dengan Korea Selatan yang selama ini terjalin sangat erat_”, ungkap Menhan.

Menurutnya, tidak ada di dunia berdiri sendiri akan menjadi negara kuat, akan tetapi harus bersama – sama bekerjasama dengan negara – negara tetangga maupun negara lain di dunia. Untuk itu Indonesia selalu bersama-sama dengan negara – negara di ASEAN dan juga dengan negara-negara tetangga di kawasan seperti dengan Korea Selatan dan Jepang.(*BDI*)

* ♞ Kemhan *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vergennes

mandala said:


> *Nexter announces the signing of a new contract to supply additional CAESAR® artillery systems to the Indonesian National Armed Forces*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abu Dhabi, February 20, 2017 –*Nexter, the leading French land defense company and part of KNDS Group, has been a longstanding partner supporting the modernization of the TNI (Tentara Nasional Indonesia) since entering into an initial contract in 2012 to supply 36 CAESAR® artillery systems. Today at the IDEX 2017 trade show, Nexter is proud to announce the signing of a new contract to supply a further 18 CAESAR® systems to the Indonesian National Armed Forces.
> 
> The CAESAR® 155mm wheeled self-propelled howitzer, deployed by the French Forces during operations in Mali, as well as in Lebanon, Afghanistan and Iraq, is recognized worldwide as striking the best balance between the simplicity of towed artillery and the mobility of a self-propelled system. Not only is the CAESAR® highly accurate and mobile, allowing it to evade counter-battery fire, it also has the lowest maintenance costs of any mobile artillery system on the market. It is in service with the armed forces of France, Indonesia, Thailand and a Middle Eastern country, and over 270 CAESAR® systems have already been produced. They have fired more than 80,000 rounds and covered a distance of over one million kilometers.
> 
> In addition to the artillery systems, Nexter will also provide its firing control system, FINDART®, CAESAR® simulators for training and over 50 artillery battalion auxiliary vehicles assembled in Indonesia by its local partner PT Pindad.
> 
> “_This latest success in Indonesia demonstrates that the impressive performances of CAESAR® meet the most demanding requirements on the ground in South-East Asia_” commented Gilles Sarreau, Senior Vice President Artillery, Turret and Weapon System Programs.
> 
> http://www.nexter-group.fr/en/press...pplementaires-aux-forces-armees-indonesiennes



Good news !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> pesan 6 dari 2012, baru dua dikirim, dan itu juga nggak operasional. SUEK


Kawan saya bilang yang bisa kerja di DI kebanyakan yang kenal orang dalem, regardless skill nya.

Kan NGEHE...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Vergennes said:


> Good news !



this is small deal compared to last year Airbus -Indonesian Ministry of Defence deal to supplying military grade sattelite comm and other "utilities" satellite

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Caan said:


> If i'm not wrong the original colour scheme was a three-tone blue-grey camouflage. This was changed in 2000 to a grey-green camouflage being called the ‘Millennium scheme’.
> 
> Btw, you have make introduction dude
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/new-introductions.333336/page-75#post-8932567
> 
> 
> 
> This is rampdoor or not ?


Bahaha ditutupin. Plototin yang ini deh, stair door
Gak bisa bayangin kalo nih heli jadi angkut berat


----------



## striver44

Dicky Arya said:


> Okay thanks for your info,but what about the camo name?


according to f-16.net it's called millenium camo


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Navdex 2017


@imf















VVIP berubah jadi angkut berat dengan stair door 














Harusnyua kek gini

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBT. Credit to Pen Divif 2 Kostrad.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BQuQO4aDdXa/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

*IGG signs multiple global deals at Idex 2017*






International Global Group (IGG), the Abu Dhabi-based supplier of high-end defence and security solutions, has signed a number of agreements on the first day of Idex 2017, a major security-focussed event in the UAE capital.

IGG’s agreement with South Africa’s Rheinmetall Denel Munition Ltd, world leader in manufacturing artillery, mortar, large & medium caliber ammunition, is to supply its high-end specialty products including artillery shells and mines, and ammunition belonging to various calibres to the UAE.

The optronics, avionics and electronic systems specialist Safran Electronics & Defence signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) with IGG to provide state-of-the-art navigation systems that can be installed on military vehicles and automobiles. The Safran navigation products can be targeted on a specific position and guarantees precise accuracy.

IGG also struck a deal with the American Weapon Systems Manufacturer Profense, to promote its defence systems such as high-speed machine guns that has the capacity to fire 3,000 rounds a minute. In addition, _IGG will cooperate with Pt. Pal Indonesia an industrial shipyard based in East Java Indonesia, to promote its products within the UAE._

The IGG pavilion at IDEX 2017 is a staggering 1500-sq-m in size and features more than 80 international defence companies belonging to the US, Europe and Asia sector.

http://www.tradearabia.com/news/MISC_320960.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Pindad Lakukan Kerjama dengan Industri Pertahanan asal UAE, Rusia, Turki dan Finlandia.*

21 Februari 2017





Caracal adalah produsen senjata di UAE (photo : Caracal)

*Industri Pertahanan Indonesia dan Uni Emirat Arab Kerjasama Produksi Senjata dan Tankboat*

Abu Dhabi-Indonesia dan Uni Emirat Arab melakukan kerjasama di bidang industri pertahanan dalam hal kerjasama joint production untuk produk senjata dan Tankboat. Kerjasama tersebut dilakukan antara perusahaan industri strategis dalam negeri, PT Pindad dengan dua perusahaan industri pertahanan Uni Emirat Arab yakni Caracal dan Al Seer.

Kerjasama ditandai dengan penandatanganan MoU yang dilakukan bersamaan dengan acara pameran internasional pertahanan IDEX 2017, Minggu (19/2) di Abu Dhabi, Uni Emirat Arab. Penandatangan disaksikan oleh Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu dan Delegasi Indonesia dari Kemhan RI pada IDEX 2017.

Untuk MoU Kerjasama joint production senjata ditandatangani antara PT Pindad dengan Caracal, sedangkan MoU kerjasama joint production Tankboat ditandatangani antara PT Pindad dengan Al Seer.

Rangkaian penandatangan MoU kerjasama oleh PT Pindad dengan industri pertahanan Uni Emirat Arab tersebut merupakan tindak lanjut dari penandatangan kerjasama yang dilakukan pada saat kunjungan Presiden RI ke Abu Dhabi pada tahun lalu. Hal ini sekaligus menandai suatu terobosan bagi pemasaran produk – produk buatan PT Pindad ke pasar Timur Tengah.





Kendaraan taktis 4x4 Tigr buatan VPK pernah ditampilkan pada Indodefence 2016 (photo : Defense Studies)

*Kerjasama dengan industri pertahanan asal Rusia, Turki dan Finlandia*.

Selain menjalin kerjasama joint production dengan perusahaan industri pertahanan Uni Emirat Arab, pada event pameran IDEX 2017 di Abu Dhabi tersebut PT Pindad juga menandatangani kerjasama joint production dengan perusahaan industri pertahanan asal Rusia, Turki dan Finlandia.

idex-2017penandatanganan-pindad-dng-industri-negara-sahabatKerjasama dengan Rusia, dilakukan oleh PT Pindad dengan VPK dalam hal produksi Kendaraan Taktis (Rantis) 4×4. Untuk kerjasama dengan perusahaan industri pertahanan Turki dilakukan PT Pindad dengan MKEK dalam hal produksi amunisi dan laras senjata.

Sementara itu kerjasama dengan Finlandia, dilakukan oleh PT Pindad dengan Savox dalam hal produksi bersama produk Alat Komunikasi (Alkom).

(Kemhan)

interesting to notes is joint production with MKEK, hope we can get some towed howitzer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Navdex 2017
> 
> 
> @imf
> 
> View attachment 378762
> View attachment 378763
> View attachment 378764
> View attachment 378765
> 
> 
> VVIP berubah jadi angkut berat dengan stair door
> 
> View attachment 378771
> View attachment 378768
> View attachment 378769
> View attachment 378770
> 
> Harusnyua kek gini
> View attachment 378772


Perkara pintu mah pasrahin ke tukang kusen...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kokpit pesawat Hawk rancangan Infoglobal

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Svantana

DOPPER - FEAR MANAGEMENT

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

*TNI Commander Discusses Purchase Black Hawk helicopter with US military commander in the Pacific*
*




*
TRIBUNNEWS.COM, JAKARTA - TNI Commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo receive visits Commanding General US Army Pacific (USARPAC) or Pacific Commander of the United States military (US) General Robert Brown.
The meeting took place at the TNI Headquarters, Cilankap, East Jakarta, Tuesday (02/21/2017).

In the brief occasion, the Army Commander and Commander of US Army Pacific had discussed the possibility of increasing cooperation between the two sides.

Particularly the cooperation in the field of military training and combat terrorism. "TNI should cooperate with the United States about the handling of terrorism, especially now that the ISIS group has spread beyond the region, including the South East Asia region," said Billy Nurmantyo in a statement.

During the meeting, the TNI chief also appreciated the US government's aid in the *purchase of helicopters UH-60L Black Hawk, AH-65 Apache helicopters and F16 fighter planes.* Related to the purchase of defense equipment plan, General Robert B. Brown merepon by answering that he believes the purchase of helicopters UH-60L Black Hawk and AH-65 Apache helicopter will not be encountering many obstacles, one of which is already approved for the United States government.

"I am confident that the support provided is a collaboration that is beneficial to both parties," he said.

http://m.tribunnews.com/nasional/20...-hawk-dengan-panglima-pasifik-militer-amerika

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesia Buys Russian Saiga-12 Shotguns*
*64*
Shares
AK-47 / AK-74 / Everything AK, Daily News, Shotguns by Hrachya H with 0 Comments
Tags: 12 gauge, Indonesia, Kalashnikov, Saiga-12S, shotgun






Kalashnikov Concern has delivered the first batch of Saiga-12S 12 gauge shotguns to the Indonesian national anti-drug agency (BNN). The amount of purchased shotguns and the prices are not disclosed. Judging from the expression “first batch” the delivery will be done in multiple stages.





Image by Kalashnikov Concern

Besides the shipment of firearms, specialists of Kalashnikov Concern arranged a demonstration of the new gun and training for the officers of mentioned Indonesian agency. According to Kalashnikov Concern, this deal has a strategic importance for the company in terms of expanding arms exports and establishing new business relations with foreign partners.

The letter “S” (Cyrillic “С”, stands for Складной – Folding) in the designation of the gun means that it has a folding stock. Saiga-12S was initially introduced with an AK-74 type folding polymer stock. However, later it was offered with a number of other folding stock and recoil pad options. According to Kalashnikov, the shotguns supplied to Indonesia feature a skeletonized stock (triangular) with a rubber recoil pad to effectively mitigate the recoil generated by 12 gauge ammunition. The receiver dust cover has a Picatinny rail. The gun also has standard AK-type iron sights and accessory rails under the handguard and gas block. Another feature is the enlarged magazine well.






So, judging from the description and image released by the manufacturer, I assume that it is the “031” version of Saiga-12S (shown on the picture above) or at least very similar to it.

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2017/02/21/indonesia-buys-russian-saiga-12-shotguns/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Svantana said:


> *TNI Commander Discusses Purchase Black Hawk helicopter with US military commander in the Pacific*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> TRIBUNNEWS.COM, JAKARTA - TNI Commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo receive visits Commanding General US Army Pacific (USARPAC) or Pacific Commander of the United States military (US) General Robert Brown.
> The meeting took place at the TNI Headquarters, Cilankap, East Jakarta, Tuesday (02/21/2017).
> 
> In the brief occasion, the Army Commander and Commander of US Army Pacific had discussed the possibility of increasing cooperation between the two sides.
> 
> Particularly the cooperation in the field of military training and combat terrorism. "TNI should cooperate with the United States about the handling of terrorism, especially now that the ISIS group has spread beyond the region, including the South East Asia region," said Billy Nurmantyo in a statement.
> 
> During the meeting, the TNI chief also appreciated the US government's aid in the *purchase of helicopters UH-60L Black Hawk, AH-65 Apache helicopters and F16 fighter planes.* Related to the purchase of defense equipment plan, General Robert B. Brown merepon by answering that he believes the purchase of helicopters UH-60L Black Hawk and AH-65 Apache helicopter will not be encountering many obstacles, one of which is already approved for the United States government.
> 
> "I am confident that the support provided is a collaboration that is beneficial to both parties," he said.
> 
> http://m.tribunnews.com/nasional/20...-hawk-dengan-panglima-pasifik-militer-amerika



love to see Combat SAR variant of blackhawk actually. wish we can bought lot of them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nametag

I wish we could licensed the blackhawk families. Blackhawk for army, pavehawk for air force, and romeo seahawk for the navy


----------



## initial_d

I like caracal more than black hawk, but if pt. DI can't give TNI good service Mi17 will do


----------



## Svantana




----------



## Nike

*Japan May Offer Military Trucks to ASEAN*

21 Februari 2017





JGSDF military truck (photo : wiki)

TOKYO -- Japan, trying to enhance defense cooperation with Southeast Asia, wants to offer ASEAN nations second-hand transport vehicles from its Ground Self Defense Force.

The government plans to pass a bill during the current Diet session that would allow Japan to donate defense equipment to foreign partners.

Japan wants to talk with recipient countries -- such as the Philippines, Vietnam, Thailand, Malaysia and Indonesia -- as early as this summer.

The Association of Southeast Asian Nations is a 10-member bloc.

The vehicles would likely be trucks and dump trucks that can handle rough terrain.

The government is also considering whether to send SDF troops to the recipient countries so they can train their ASEAN counterparts on handling the vehicles.

Japan had effectively banned arms exports, but in 2014 greatly relaxed the restriction by adopting three principles on the transfer of defense equipment and technology.

The relaxation did not cover donations of equipment -- something the government now wants to do.

China has long provided free secondhand military vehicles to ASEAN members in an apparent effort to increase its influence.

(Nikkei)

if anything their military version of Land Cruiser and Mega Cruiser is very great and nice addition to any Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bennedict

Police Mobile Brigade/Brimob
credit to ori uploader

















_they even have their own parade_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

IDEX 2017: Timoney to upgrade Indonesia's Badak 6x6 armored vehicles

At IDEX yesterday, Feb. 22 2017, PT Pindad and Timoney announced that they have signed a contract to upgrade the Badak 6x6 armored vehicle with a customised Timoney modular driveline, transfer case and steering system.






The Badak is a 6x6 vehicle fitted with a CMI Defence two man turret to provide direct fire support for deployed troops. It has a monocoque hull and is fitted with an independent suspension system.

The vehicle has a novel powerpack packaging solution that enables internal space to be maximised and has a special front mounted transfer box inputted to the first axle. This provides the vehicle with greater space to house the turret system. Timoney has designed a bespoke driveline packaging solution to meet this requirement.

"The engineering requirements of the PT Pindad Badak has capitalised on our 50 years' experience of developing mobility solutions," said Shane O'Neill, Chief Executive of Timoney.

"The design brings together our modular approach to meeting customer requirements together with our driveline expertise and we have also designed a new steering system and transfer box to provide PT Pindad with the ultimate solution to meet their mobility requirements," added O'Neill.

Timoney driveline solutions are based on modular designs which can be customised to suit individual vehicle needs. They can be matched with Timoney's transfer cases and steering systems or be part of a complete under the hull mobility solution.

_http://www.armyrecognition.com/idex...ia_s_badak_6x6_armored_vehicles_22302172.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## barjo

Hi guys.. just try to make five down here, salken

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

*Indonesian, UAE shipyard companies establish cooperation*
11 hours ago | 787 Views









London, UK (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian shipyard company, PT. PAL Indonesia and Abu Dhabi Ship Building (ADSB) have signed a memorandum of understanding on the sidelines of the Naval Defense Exhibition and Conference (NAVDEX) 2017.

The NAVDEX 2017 is part of the International Defense Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) held in Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates on February 19 to 23.

A statement of the Indonesian Embassy in Abu Dhabi received by ANTARA here on Tuesday said the two companies will combine their capabilities and resources to create business opportunities in shipyard, maintenance, repair and inspection of such *vessels as Fast Patrol Boat, Strategic Sea-lift Vessel and Light Frigate.*

Abu Dhabi Ship Buildings CEO Khaled Al Mazrouei said the partnership with PT. PAL is a right choice as the Indonesian company has international reputation in building military and commercial ships.

"We hope this cooperation can continue to progress bilateral relations between the UAE and Indonesia," he said.

Meanwhile, PT. PAL Indonesias CEO Muhammad Firmansyah Arifin said the cooperation is the companys strategy to expand business in international markets.

"The similarities in business portfolio in defense industry between PT. PAL and ADSB makes the partnership create value for stakeholders on both sides," he said.

Meanwhile, Indonesian Ambassador to the UAE,Husin Bagis said the Embassy continues to strive to increase the trade value between the two countries.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/109585/indonesian-uae-shipyard-companies-establish-cooperation

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

barjo said:


> Hi guys.. just try to make five down here, salken


Welcome to the party

@imf

Drydock #harmen KRI BADIK 623




New engine for C-130s




C-130s Propellers 




CMS mandhala PT LEN





Tacticos CMS

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

SIPRI

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bennedict

MMWT/Modern Medium Weight Tank

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

OOT Minum Imukal biar kuat 






CMS KRI AJAK 653

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Video: _https://instagram.fjkt1-1.fna.fbcdn...908_103972053458884_3282643852225150976_n.mp4_
Kapal patroli PC-40, KRI Torani (860) & KRI Lepu (861) sudah dipersenjatai (MARLIN WS 25mm/30mm Light Naval Weapon System). Klo KCR-40 pake AK-630.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## NEKONEKO

Australia focus on Navy and air force to keep guarding the bufferzone between australia and indonesia, They got Canberra class, hobart class, and short fin barracuda(soon), f-35. And the fact that they got no land borders with neighbour.
They should write about the TNI AL too.
With beachhead operation like last year, they use surface combat vessel LPD, LST, amphibious vechiel, MLRS, etc
, not many country in the neighbourhood could do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Seeking export success [IDEX17D5]*
*CHRISTOPHER F FOSS*
23 February 2017







Hanwha Defense Systems (Stand 12-C35) of the Republic of Korea (ROK) has brought its latest production K21 infantry fighting vehicle (IFV) to IDEX in an effort to win a first export contract for it. It has been developed to meet the requirements of the ROK Army and has also been referred to as the Next Infantry Fighting Vehicle (NIFV), with an estimated 500 units under contract or delivered.

When compared with other IFVs, the K21 is well armed with a two-person turret armed with a 40mm cannon and a 7.62mm co-axial machine gun (MG), with some models having a twin anti-tank launcher mounted on one side of the turret.

The K21 IFV has a combat weight of 25 tonnes and unlike most other tracked IFVs is fully amphibious with additional buoyancy aids and is then propelled in the water by its tracks at a maximum speed of 6km/h. It is fitted with an in-arm hydropneumatic suspension system, which not only provides a good ride for the crew consisting of commander, gunner and driver, and nine dismounts, but is also a more stable firing platform.

*To meet potential export customer requirements, Hanwha has developed the K21-105 medium tank. This consists of a K21 IFV hull modified to take the Belgian CMI Defence two-person turret armed with a 105mm rifled gun and a 7.62mm co-axial MG. This combination has already completed its mobility and firing trials in South Korea, as well as in an undisclosed Asian country in Asia, believed to be Indonesia.*

In addition to firing conventional natures of 105mm ammunition, the system can fire a laser-guided projectile fitted with a tandem high-explosive anti-tank (HEAT) warhead to neutralise targets fitted with explosive reactive armour, out to a maximum range of 5,000m.

The company has also developed an armoured recovery vehicle, a command post and a driver training vehicle based on the K21 IFV platform, which are in service with the ROK Army.




(321 words)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

1,4 triliun kontrak tni

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Japan's NEC builds cyber defence footprint in Southeast Asia*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
22 February 2017


Japan's NEC Corporation has secured a contract from the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) to help Southeast Asian countries defend themselves from cyber attacks.

NEC said in a statement on 17 February that under the contract it would provide cyber defence training and related assistance to the governments of Cambodia, Indonesia, Laos, Myanmar, the Philippines, and Vietnam.

It added that the cyber-defence training, which will take place in Japan over a three-year period, aims to improve incident response, including the early discovery and detection of an attack, as well as the implementation of countermeasures.

JICA is a government agency that provides funding through Japan's Official Development Assistance programme.

http://www.janes.com/article/68092/japan-s-nec-builds-cyber-defence-footprint-in-southeast-asia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

madokafc said:


>


the above article seems not so accurate, ADRI L is not Kri Bintuni, ADRI L lst was smaller than the Kri Bintuni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Video: _https://instagram.fjkt1-1.fna.fbcdn...908_103972053458884_3282643852225150976_n.mp4_
> Kapal patroli PC-40, KRI Torani (860) & KRI Lepu (861) sudah dipersenjatai (MARLIN WS 25mm/30mm Light Naval Weapon System). Klo KCR-40 pake AK-630.
> 
> View attachment 379333
> 
> View attachment 379332


Mantebbb mantepp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> the above article seems not so accurate, ADRI L is not Kri Bintuni, ADRI L lst was smaller than the Kri Bintuni.


True. Displacement : 5200T (KRI Bintuni-LST-Navy) vs 1200T (ADRI L-LCU-Army).



anas_nurhafidz said:


> Mantebbb mantepp


Udah nggak kopongan lagi. Mudah2an yang lain segera menyusul dilengkapi senjatanya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*PEMBANGUNAN KAPAL LAYAR LATIH NB705 (KLL BIMA SUCI) DI VIGO MASUKI TAHAP PEMASANGAN TIANG LAYAR*







Setelah diluncurkan pada tanggal 17 Oktober 2016 lalu, pembangunan kapal layar latih NB705 kini memasuki tahap Pemasangan Tiang dan peralatan layar lainnya. Dansatgas Yekda Kapal Layar Latih Laksma TNI Sutarmono, M.Si Han., memimpin langsung kegiatan pergeseran posisi kapal pada hari Sabtu (17/2) pagi.

Meskipun diguyur hujan dan dilaksanakan pada hari libur, personel staf Satgas dan para calon awak kapal tetap bersemangat hadir. Posisi sandar kapal dipindahkan dari dermaga Coia milik Galangan Freire ke dermaga umum Bouzas yang lebih luas serta peralatan yang lebih lengkap untuk memasang tiang-tiang kapal.

KLL Bima Suci memiliki 3 (tiga) tiang layar dengan tinggi rata-rata 49,5 meter, dan peralatan layar lainnya dibuat di Hamburg, Jerman serta layar-layar buatan Gdansk Polandia telah tiba di pelabuhan Bouzas, Vigo Spanyol, sejak pertengahan Januari 2017. Sebagaimana diketahui, Hamburg adalah kota kelahiran KRI Dewaruci yang legendaris 64 tahun silam.

Pemasangan tiang dan peralatan layar akan berlangsung selama 45 hari atau hingga awal April 2017, dikerjakan oleh teknisi Detlev Loell, perusahaan Jerman yang bergerak pada bidang desainer, teknisi, survei, dan supervisi pembangunan kapal layar besar, baik kapal layar latih maupun kapal layar penumpang dan super yacht. Detlev Loell memiliki pengalaman internasional lebih dari 30 tahun membangun kapal layar untuk beberapa negara, seperti Brasil, Spanyol, Inggris, Irlandia, Costarica, Oman, Denmark, Polandia, Rusia, Belanda, Italia, Turki, dan Indonesia.

Berbeda dengan KRI Dewaruci yang berjenis Barquentine 3 tiang dan memiliki 16 buah layar, kapal layar latih NB705 adalah kapal layar jenis Barque 3 tiang dan memiliki 26 layar, yang terdiri dari 5 layar jib, 3 layar dastur, 6 layar persegi di tiang haluan, 6 layar persegi di tiang utama atau tiang tengah, 3 layar besar, dan 3 layar gaffel (mizzen) di tiang buritan.

Dengan 3 tiang dan total luas layar 3552 m2 yang dimilikinya, kapal layar latih penerus KRI Dewaruci tersebut diharapkan mampu mencapai kecepatan 15 knot dengan menggunakan layar tanpa mesin pada kondisi cuaca 5 Beaufort dan mampu berlayar selama 30 hari.

(Satgas KLL) 


posted @ Tuesday, February 21, 2017 10:25 PM by Dispenal Mabesal

http://www.tnial.mil.id/News/Operas...Type/ArticleView/articleId/34068/Default.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

madokafc said:


>


Skyshield and Type 90B mlrs didn't belong to army


----------



## Nike

*KRI SIM-367 LAKSANAKAN SEA PHASE AMAN EXERCISE 2017*





Memasuki tahap Laut (Sea Phase) yang dilaksanakan pada tanggal 13-14 Februari 2017 di Laut Arab yang berjarak 35 Nm dari pelabuhan Karachi Pakistan, KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda (SIM)-367 tergabung di group 2 bersama dengan Pakistan Navy Ship (PNS) SAIF (Pakistan), HMS Daring (UK), PLA (N) Harbin (China), dan HMAS Arunta (Australia) dalam rangka Latihan Bersama (Latma) Multinasional AMAN 2017.

Rangkaian kegiatan Sea Phase diakhiri dengan International Fleet Review (IFR) yang dilaksanakan tanggal 14 Februari 2017. Kapal-kapal melaksanakan Sailing Past dan penghormatan kepada Perdana Menteri Pakistan Mian Muhammad Nawaz Sharif yang on board di PNS NASR, didampingi Duta Besar negara sahabat dan tamu VIP termasuk Atase Pertahanan Indonesia untuk Pakistan yaitu Kolonel Arh Putut Hadi Witjaksono.

Selain melaksanakan latihan SeaPhase, Latihan yang diikuti 9 kapal perang dari negara peserta dan 12 kapal perang dari Pakistan Navy melaksanakan beberapa latihan antara lain : MISCEX-830, IFR, GUNNEX, COMBINED MIO BOARDEX, MAN AND CHEER SHIP, SURFEX 993, ASMDEX, dan PHOTEX/FORMATION AMAN.

Pada serial latihan Combined MIO Boardex, tim VBSS dari KRI SIM-367 melaksanakan latihan boarding di PNS TIPPU SULTAN. Tim VBSS yang terdiri dari 5 personil dipimpin oleh Letda Laut (P) Febri Ario. Serial ini cukup menantang karena dilaksanakan dengan kondisi kapal sasaran yaitu PNS TIPPU SULTAN melaju dengan kecepatan 8 knots.

Sebelum mengakhiri serial latihan Combined MIO Boardex, Komandan PNS TIPPU SULTAN, Captain Shaquat menyampaikan apresiasi atas profesionalisme Tim VBSS KRI SIM-367 yang melaksanakan serial latihan tersebut dengan berjalan aman dan lancar.

(Dispenarmatim)


posted @ Tuesday, February 21, 2017 2:14 PM by Dispenal Mabesal

http://www.tnial.mil.id/News/Operas...Type/ArticleView/articleId/34036/Default.aspx

*SATKOPASKA KOARMATIM UNJUK KEMAMPUAN BERSAMA PASUKAN KHUSUS 6 NEGARA*





TNI-AL mengirimkan 1 tim Kopaska untuk melaksanakan latihan bersama dengan pasukan khusus Special Operation Force (SOF) yang berasal dari 7 Negara Partisipan Latma Multinational AMAN 2017 antara lain Pasukan Khusus dari Pakistan, China, Maldives, Srilanka, Turki, Malaysia dan Indonesia. Latihan ini diselenggarakan tanggal 10 s.d. 14 Februari di Pakistan Navy Ship (PNS) IQBAL, Karachi. Selasa, (14/02/2017).

Memasuki hari kedua tanggal 11 Februari 2017 tim Kopaska dari Indonesia yang dipimpin oleh Mayor Laut (P) Sadarianto melaksanakan Demo Maritime Counter Terrorism dengan SSGN. Latihan diawali dengan aksi manuver small boat Unit, Fast Rope melalui Helikopter Sea King, Free Fall dari pesawat Fokker, pertempuran jarak dekat sampai dengan membawa sandera ke tempat yang aman ditampilkan oleh Tim Kopaska TNI AL dan Tim Special Service Group Navy (SSGN) Pakistan.

Beberapa latihan yang dilaksanakan antara lain : menembak sniper, menembak reaksi dan menembak transisi dengan senjata pistol dan laras panjang, serta latihan Close Quarter Combat (CQC). Seluruh rangkaian latihan ini dilaksanakan di lapangan tembak PNS HIMALAYA. Sedangkan untuk Final Exercise Counter Terroris Operation, para pasukan khusus berlatih dengan menggabungkan personil dengan negara peserta lainnya. Dengan latihan bersama tersebut, diharapkan dapat mempererat hubungan SOF antar negara peserta dan terlatihnya kemampuan dibidang Counter Terrorism And Piracy Operation.

Pada malam sebelum penutupan latihan, diadakan acara makan malam bersama seluruh peserta SOF dan EOD yang dihadiri oleh Komandan Marinir Pakistan kemudian dilanjutkan pemberian cinderamata kepada para perwakilan negara peserta latihan.

(Dispenarmatim)

posted @ Tuesday, February 21, 2017 2:04 PM by Dispenal Mabesal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

#BNN with Saiga-12S

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia seeks to strengthen cooperation with Australia*
19 hours ago | 1.547 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia is seeking to enhance its cooperation with Australia during President Joko Widodos state visit to the neighboring country on Feb 25-26 over the weekend.

"This will be an important visit, as it is a visit to a close neighbor," spokesperson of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs Arrmanatha Nasir noted during a press briefing here on Thursday.

President Widodo is scheduled to have a state dinner with Prime Minister Malcom Turbull accompanied by their spouses during the visit to Australia, Nasir stated.

President Widodo will discuss several issues and areas of cooperation, such as the acceleration of the Indonesia-Australia Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement and the expansion of cooperation in the education, tourism, cybersecurity, maritime, and investment sectors.

Moreover, Indonesia will promote its sustainable products, such as timber, palm oil, and pulp and paper, in the Australian market.

In terms of people-to-people cooperation, Indonesia will inaugurate three Indonesian language centers in Canberra, Perth, and Melbourne.

President Widodo will also meet Australian businessmen and enterprises as well as Indonesian citizens residing in Australia, Nasir revealed.

The suspended military cooperation between the two countries is also expected to continue. 

"It depends on the investigation result delivered to the TNI," Nasir noted.

Minister of Foreign Affairs Retno Marsudi is scheduled to accompany the president along with several high-ranking Indonesian officials.

President Widodo had earlier postponed his plan to visit Australia in November after a protest in Jakarta turned violent.

The volatile situation on the domestic front had required the president to stay in Indonesia.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/109618/indonesia-seeks-to-strengthen-cooperation-with-australia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BARS

Dear friends what is this person talking about, do geography make this much difference and put you in disadvantage or is there other reasons? What are those reasons?


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## papacita

BARS said:


> Dear friends what is this person talking about, do geography make this much difference and put you in disadvantage or is there other reasons? What are those reasons?



Simply because Indonesian Air Force is much inferior compared to Australian. But in my opinion Australia being able to capture Indonesian territory as in the video is unlikely as Australian power projection capability isn't that impressive either. Moreover number of ADF personnel is 60k, and only 30k are part of the army compared to TNI's 400k (300k army), huge difference which was somehow overlooked there.

That being said it's a fact that our Navy and especially Air Force still have lots of homework to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

papacita said:


> Simply because Indonesian Air Force is much inferior compared to Australian. But in my opinion Australia being able to capture Indonesian territory as in the video is unlikely as Australian power projection capability isn't that impressive either. Moreover number of ADF personnel is 60k, and only 30k are part of the army compared to TNI's 400k (300k army), huge difference which was somehow overlooked there.
> 
> That being said it's a fact that our Navy and especially Air Force still have lots of homework to do.



the number of armed forces personnel had nothing to do when they are chosing unhabited islands as the battle ground, and we are had little capability to sent the large number personnel we had to any spot safely. Regarding the weak constitution of Air Forces, Navy and intelligent gathering capability we currently had.

It means they will got more bargaining chips to be presented at negotiation table by the end of conflict happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

madokafc said:


> It means they will got more bargaining chips to be presented at negotiation table by the end of conflict happened.


Yup, agree. 
Indonesia army stronger than ADF, the indonesian army got more ship + marine, TNI au inferior than australia.
IMHO indonesia stronger than australia but australia will win.
Better to respect each other and become good neighbour,


----------



## Bennedict

madokafc said:


> the number of armed forces personnel had nothing to do when they are chosing unhabited islands as the battle ground, and we are had little capability to sent the large number personnel we had to any spot safely. Regarding the weak constitution of Air Forces, Navy and intelligent gathering capability we currently had.
> 
> It means they will got more bargaining chips to be presented at negotiation table by the end of conflict happened.


You're right, our air force definetly weaker compared to Australia's (70 F-35 vs 16 Sukhois/24 F-16 lol). 
But with the economy is rising faster, i think soon enough we can fill any gap and be on par with them.


----------



## Nike

Bennedict said:


> You're right, our air force definetly weaker compared to Australia's (70 F-35 vs 16 Sukhois/24 F-16 lol).
> But with the economy is rising faster, i think soon enough we can fill any gap and be on par with them.



yeah we are doing a pretty decent jobs lately, and it was commendable actually. But the TNI goals is actually to outgunned and overpowering all of our immediate neighbor combined (SG, MY, OZ) and capability to simultaneously defends all of land, sea and air border if conflicts arise from all direction and maintained a decent sized expeditionary forces to give us the capability to waging some sort of limited offensive action outside of our border

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bennedict

Indonesian navy corvette KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda 367 arrives in Karachi harbor to participate Aman 17 multilateral naval exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

(Red Line) Benyamin Netanyahu Flight Path to Australia.

*Benjamin Netanyahu takes unexplained ‘two hour detour’ to avoid Indonesian airspace en route to Australia*

Israeli prime minister’s plane takes longer route from Singapore to Sydney to completely avoid Muslim country with which Israel has no diplomatic ties


Bethan McKernan 
@mck_beth 
Wednesday 22 February 2017 09:03 GMT
7 comments

Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu has apparently taken a two-hour long flight detour en route to an official visit to Australia *in order to avoid entering Indonesian airspace.*

While the journey from Singapore to Sydney normally takes eight and a half hours, Mr Netanyahu’s El Al flight took just over 11. Flight tracking sites showed that the plane’s path took a sharp detour in order not to fly over Indonesia.

When asked by the _Guardian_, a representative for Mr Netanyahu confirmed the aircraft’s flight path, but did not elaborate on why the plane had taken the unusual route.
El Al, Israel’s national carrier, does not use the airspace of several majority Muslim countries, although Indonesia is not thought to be on the barred list.

Israel and Indonesia have no formal diplomatic ties, and the populous Asian country is a strong supporter of an independent Palestinian state. Indonesia was one of four sponsors of a controversial UN resolution condemning settlement building in the West Bank and Jerusalem which the US allowed to pass in December. 
There is some travel and trade between the two states, and in recent years efforts have been made to normalise relations. In March 2016 Mr Netanyahu told Indonesian journalists that their respective countries were allied against terrorism, and called for the establishment of formal diplomatic ties.

The response from Jakarta was lukewarm, however. Cabinet secretary Pramono Anung said at the time that Palestinians must be given independence before any such steps could be taken. 

Mr Netanyahu arrived in Sydney for a four-day visit to Australia on Wednesday in what marks the first ever time a sitting Israeli premier has visited the country.

In a media conference, Australian Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull offered a staunch defence of his ally, criticising the UN’s “one-sided resolutions” calling for an end to Israeli settlement building on occupied land.

Mr Turnbull also reiterated Australia's support for a two-state solution to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...r-detour-avoid-australia-flight-a7592696.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Jumat, 24 Februari 2017*


*Komodo Raider [Pen Yonif Raider323] ☆*

*K*epala Staf Umum (Kasum) Mabes TNI Laksamana Madya Didit Herdiawan menandatangani Kontrak Pengadaan Barang dan Jasa Unit Organisasi (UO) Mabes TNI Tahun Anggaran 2017 di Aula Gatot Subroto Mabes TNI, Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Kamis (23/2/2017).

Penandatanganan kontrak barang dan jasa tersebut memiliki nilai total Rp 7.050.746.109.847.

Adapun rincian penandatanganan kontrak UO Mabes TNI sebanyak 92 kontrak dengan nilai Rp 1.410.354.303.300.

Adapun penandatanganan kontrak di masing-masing angkatan yang sudah dilaksanakan, untuk TNI AD, sejumlah 163 kontrak dengan nilai Rp 1.676.542.357.576, TNI AL sejumlah 215 kontrak dengan nilai Rp 2.226.691.420.850, dan TNI AU sejumlah 233 kontrak dengan nilai Rp 1.737.158.028.121.

“_Setelah ditandatanganinya kontrak pengadaan barang dan jasa UO Mabes TNI dan angkatan dengan nilai total Rp 7 triliun, diharapkan akan mempercepat daya serap anggaran TNI tahun 2017 dan dapat menghindari terjadinya lintas tahun,_” ujar Didit seperti dikutip dari keterangan pers Pusat Penerangan Mabes TNI, Kamis (23/2/2017).

Didit menegaskan bahwa Presiden Joko Widodo telah menginstruksikan kepada semua kementerian dan lembaga, termasuk TNI, untuk meningkatkan kinerjanya serta menekankan agar pertumbuhan ekonomi pada tahun 2017 harus lebih baik dibandingkan tahun sebelumnya.

Untuk mencapai kinerja yang efektif dan efisien terkait realisasi anggaran, kata Didit, maka diperlukan langkah nyata, termasuk percepatan proses pengadaan barang dan jasa di lingkungan TNI.

Didit menuturkan, penandatanganan kontrak secara kolektif merupakan tindak lanjut dari instruksi Panglima TNI Jenderal Gatot Nurmantyo tentang perintah melaksanakan percepatan pelaksanaan program dan anggaran tahun anggaran 2017.

Kebijakan tersebut terkait dengan proses pengadaan barang dan jasa sebagai realisasi dari daftar isian pelaksana anggaran (DIPA) yang telah diterbitkan oleh pemerintah.

Selain itu, dia juga memastikan bahwa semua kontrak yang ditandatangani sudah melalui proses lelang sesuai undang-undang.

“_Kontrak yang ditandatangani tersebut sudah melalui proses lelang sebagaimana diatur dalam Perpres Nomor 70 Tahun 2012 tentang Pengadaan Barang dan Jasa Pemerintah,_” ucapnya.

Dalam kesempatan itu pula, Didit berharap penandatanganan kontrak dapat berlangsung secara konsisten. Dengan demikian, dari waktu ke waktu, daya serap anggaran TNI dapat meningkat secara signifikan dan mencapai sasaran pembangunan yang telah direncanakan.

“_Kita harus konsisten mengikuti kegiatan di lapangan yang berkaitan dengan proses pengadaan barang dan jasa dengan pendampingan,_” kata Didit. 

* ♜ Kompas 

ada beli apa ya?*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

The signing of contracts for goods and services that have a *total value of Rp 7,050,746,109,847.*


----------



## Bennedict

Svantana said:


> *TNI Signs Contract for Procurement of Goods-Services Worth USD 7 trillion*


*7 TRILLION USD 
*
wow i dont know we're that rich 
I think the writer means 7 trillion rupiah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

*Japan Maritime Self-Defense Forces arrived in Jakarta
Wednesday, February 22, 2017 13:24 pm | 2,883 Views













*


Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Exercise Unity Ocean Sea Maritime Self-Defense Forces of Japan led by Marine Colonel Masahiko Kawakubo layover in Jakarta with 590 crew, yang110 whom cadet who will graduate this year.

Hundreds of Japanese maritime forces arrived at Tanjung Priok Port on Wednesday. They sailed from Japan uses three ships namely JMSDF Makinami (DD-112 / 4,650 tons), JMSDF Asayuki (DD-132/3050 tonnes), and JMSDF Shimayuki (DD-123 / 3,050 tons). All Japanese warships in class destroyer.

Since World War II, the Imperial Japanese constitution does not allow anymore the country's own armed forces, but the Self-Defense Forces. Even so, the ability of Japan in terms of the military at all matranya be taken into account in the world.

Japan still improve their martial arts skills, especially those when China unilaterally and publicly claiming virtually the entire South China Sea as its territorial sea. South China Sea became an important route of trade and the world economy, where Japan has an interest there as well as many other countries in the Asia-Pacific region.

Since then many central Japan deal with China about the ownership of some of the cluster of islands in the East China Sea.

"The purpose of our arrival to give an opportunity to 110 officer candidates who recently graduated from officer candidate school of Japan, to give them the knowledge and skills needed as an officer," said Kawakubo, the welcome ceremony.

The officers of the Japanese Maritime Self-Defense Force will be in Indonesia for three days to attend a series of activities such as sports games friendships with the Navy, a pilgrimage at TMP Kalibata, and visit cultural and historical locations, including National Monuments and museums in Jakarta.

Through various activities, it is expected the friendship between the Japanese Maritime Self-Defense Force and the Navy will be intertwined more closely, including in terms of exchange of experience and knowledge.

"The relationship between the Indonesian Navy and Japan Maritime Self-Defense Forces are very close, so far has been 18 times we conduct such visits and conduct joint exercises between the forces of both countries," says Kawakubo.

Intelligence Assistant Commander of the Main Base Navy III / Jakarta, Colonel Sailors Yose Aldino as the party in charge of preparing the welcoming ceremony and draw up a series of activities for the navies of other countries who visited Jakarta, hoping the maritime forces of Japan can carry out its mission well while in Capital ,

"With a good spirit between the two countries in military cooperation and friendship navy, let us increasingly closer to one another," he said.

Before visiting Indonesia, Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force advance stopped for four days in Cambodia for similar activities. After completing the mission of the cruise for 35 days from February 2 last, these troops are scheduled to arrive back in Japan on March 14, 2017.
Editor: Ade Marboen

http://www.antaranews.com/berita/613949/pasukan-bela-diri-maritim-jepang-singgahi-jakarta
http://global.liputan6.com/read/286...perusak-milik-jepang-yang-berlabuh-di-jakarta



Bennedict said:


> *7 TRILLION USD
> *
> wow i dont know we're that rich
> I think the writer means 7 trillion rupiah.


wahaha , terjemahnya kacau

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## barjo

madokafc said:


> yeah we are doing a pretty decent jobs lately, and it was commendable actually. But the TNI goals is actually to outgunned and overpowering all of our immediate neighbor combined (SG, MY, OZ) and capability to simultaneously defends all of land, sea and air border if conflicts arise from all direction and maintained a decent sized expeditionary forces to give us the capability to waging some sort of limited offensive action outside of our border


Yeah we might count them all as we might consider five power defence agreement, but sorry for the link, still can't do that.... my badwww.austlii.edu.au/au/other/draft/treaties/1971/21.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## papacita

madokafc said:


> the number of armed forces personnel had nothing to do when they are chosing unhabited islands as the battle ground, and we are had little capability to sent the large number personnel we had to any spot safemly. Regarding the weak constitution of Air Forces, Navy and intelligent gathering capability we currently had.
> 
> It means they will got more bargaining chips to be presented at negotiation table by the end of conflict happened.



I stand corrected, I missed the fact that it's unhabited island. Surely this kind of thing is something in mind by our officers, and of course Australian counterpart too. Just hope MEF program can be accelerated, and seeing currently we only spend 0.8% of GDP means there are much more room to improve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

-------

yang lagi rame.. bripda Hongcin...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

MarveL said:


>



this post worth reply













@Nilgiri 

u usually love this kind of posting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Caan

Yonif Raider 323/131 KOSTRAD






thanks for nutrition @madokafc

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

madokafc said:


> this post worth reply
> 
> View attachment 379854
> 
> View attachment 379855
> View attachment 379856
> 
> 
> @Nilgiri
> 
> u usually love this kind of posting



You bet I do! 

@django @Zibago @Hell hound @friendly_troll96



Caan said:


> Yonif Raider 323/131 KOSTRAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for nutrition @madokafc



Nobody should mess with Indonesia!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## django

Nilgiri said:


> You bet I do!
> 
> @django @Zibago @Hell hound @friendly_troll96


Would not mind chilling out with this one.Nice share Kudos bro, was not even aware of Indonesian forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NEKONEKO

finally, special weekend feature make a come back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## papacita

Kormar amphibious landing exercise at Caligi beach (21-23 Feb 2017)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## toke115

Indonesian Warriors!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*Indonesia and Australia restore full military ties*
*Leaders of two countries agree to 'full restoration of defence cooperation' and commit to free trade.*






The two leaders witnessed the signing of an agreement on maritime cooperation [EPA]
Indonesia and Australia have restored full military relations, weeks after Jakarta suspended cooperation because of "insulting" teaching material found at an Australian army centre.

Australian Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull made the announcement on Sunday alongside Indonesian President Joko Widodo, who arrived in Australia on Saturday for his first visit as president.

"President Widodo and I have agreed to full restoration of defence cooperation, training exchanges and activities," Turnbull told reporters in Sydney.

Military cooperation between the two countries has ranged from joint training and counterterrorism cooperation to border protection.

It was suspended in January after an Indonesian officer saw references which he deemed derogatory to Indonesia's state ideology Pancasila in training materials used at a special forces base in the west Australian city of Perth.

A minor diplomatic spat ensued, followed by an apology from Australia's army chief in February.

Indonesia and Australia have a history of patchy ties, but both leaders were keen on Sunday to emphasise their commitment to a strong relationship.

"That robust relationship can be established when both countries have respect for each other's territorial integrity, non-interference into the domestic affairs of each other and the ability to develop a mutually beneficial partnership," Widodo said.

The two leaders also witnessed the signing of an agreement on maritime cooperation that includes strengthening maritime security and border protection as well as combating crime and improving efficiency of shipping.

"We have vested interests in the peace and stability in our region's seas and oceans, so we both strongly encourage the countries in our region to resolve disputes in accordance with international law which is the foundation for stability and prosperity," Turnbull said.

The leaders stopped short of announcing joint patrols, but stressed the importance of resolving disputes peacefully and in accordance to international law.

Collaboration on counterterrorism, especially the return of foreign fighters from the Syrian and Iraq conflict zone, would continue, Turnbull said.

Trade relations

While the primary focus of the visit was on security and economic issues, talks also touched on tourism, cyber-security and social links.

Two-way trade between Australia and Indonesia was worth $15.3bn in 2015-16, according to Australia’s Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade.

Following one-on-one talks,Turnbull said tariffs would be cut for Australian sugar and Indonesian pesticides and herbicides. He also praised changes to the export rules for live Australian cattle.

Widodo said he was confident that a free trade deal would be finalised this year.

"I have conveyed to Prime Minister Turnbull some of the key issues," he said.

"First, is the removal of barriers to trade, tariffs and non-tariffs for Indonesian products such as Indonesia’s paper and palm oil."

Earlier this week, *Widodo told The Australian newspaper that* *he would like to see joint patrols with Australia in the South China Sea* if they did not further inflame tensions with China.

China, which claims almost the entire sea region, irked Indonesia last year by saying the two countries had "overlapping claims" to waters close to them, an area Indonesia calls the Natuna Sea.

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/...store-full-military-ties-170226080743550.html

When Love And Hate Collide 





_Australian Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull and President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo have a short walk around the Royal Botanical Gardens on Sunday. (Courtesy of the Presidential Office/File) _

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NEKONEKO

toke115 said:


> Indonesian Warriors!!


Why Kopaska personel wearing NAVY SEAL emblem?


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army M113 APC & Leopard 2RI MBT. Credit to Pen Kostrad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

jek_sperrow said:


> Why Kopaska personel wearing NAVY SEAL emblem?



some of them earned it through military courses

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## toke115

madokafc said:


> some of them earned it through military courses


Yep

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Bima Suci
_Galangan kapal di Vigo Spanyol, Construcciones Navales Paulino Freire (Freire Shipyard) mencapai kemajuan dalam pemasangan peralatan kapal latih baru untuk Angkatan Laut Indonesia, yaitu Bima Suci, panjang 110 meter dengan lebar 12,6 meter. Secara teknis, pada akhir pekan kapal telah terpasang tiang utamanya._






Ketika kapal selesai, Bima Suci dapat membentangkan layar seluas 3.350 meter persegi yang tersusun pada barque (terdiri dari tiga tiang layar). Pengiriman kapal dijadwalkan pada musim panas mendatang. Perahu layar, yang dinamai tokoh mitologi dari Indonesia, akan dipasang patung di anjungan, karya pematung dari Galicia, José Molares.






Kapal ini akan berfungsi sebagai platform pelatihan angkatan laut yang dapat menampung 200 orang di dalamnya, termasuk 120 taruna dalam pelatihan untuk Angkatan Laut Indonesia. (*Faro de Vigo*)






Presidential Jet

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Svantana said:


>


Mavericksss






Mantep...Udah jadi, udah rapih, Cranenya juga, siap ngerakit kapsel.

@IMF

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## papacita

2nd SSV for PH Navy





















http://alaricdefense.blogspot.co.id/2017/02/foto-interior-ssv-2.html

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Svantana

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 380129
> View attachment 380130
> View attachment 380131


wah sudah datang ,
but apparently still not long enough to accommodate our changbogo 1500, like this


















@yonifraider_600modang




Old but epic photo, Bonek and the TNI's Truck
http://foto-bersejarah.blogspot.co.id/2016/02/tergulingnya-truk-pembawa-bonek-1995.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

Lubricating the weapon, FN Minimi Mk.2 of Air Force Paskhas. Image credit to @dikasuryadi12 and FSM FB Page.






By the way, all is well. Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull and President Joko Widodo at Royal Botanic Garden Sydney. Image credit to @jokowi and FSM FB Page.












KRI Bima Suci. Image credit to Freire Shipyard and Lembaga Keris FB Page.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Svantana

@fotografiate_hache
Puerto De Vigo España
https://www.instagram.com/fotografiate_hache/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Photos credit to Pen Kostrad.












Indonesian Army Infrantry Battalion Raider 501/BY.







Indonesian Army M113 APC.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Bugs

madokafc said:


> some of them earned it through military courses



Membanggakan. Tapi kenapa harus diatasnya emblem KOPASKA? Nanti lama2x ada yang mengibarkan bendera AS diatas Sang Saka Merah Putih. It may mean nothing to some of you, tapi itulah yang namanya 'protokol'. Lokasi, posisi sesuatu atau seseorang menandakan peringkat. Memang AS lebih maju dan kuat dari RI, tapi bukan berarti kita harus _kow-tow_ begitu dong.


----------



## kaka404

Star Bugs said:


> Membanggakan. Tapi kenapa harus diatasnya emblem KOPASKA? Nanti lama2x ada yang mengibarkan bendera AS diatas Sang Saka Merah Putih. It may mean nothing to some of you, tapi itulah yang namanya 'protokol'. Lokasi, posisi sesuatu atau seseorang menandakan peringkat. Memang AS lebih maju dan kuat dari RI, tapi bukan berarti kita harus _kow-tow_ begitu dong.



1. you overthinking things..
2. the kopaska's velcro emblem is bigger hence it won't fit on the pocket flap. he could do it like the guy on the right, just cover the entire flap and pocket with a big emblem, but then he will have a slight hard time to open it..
3. please don't start "driving" this one picture to undermine the nationalism of said person or all of our armed force in general. the said person might be more nationalist then the rest of us here. you might not intended to or realized it but your comment could be used by others to do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

A bomb went out in Bandung. Target has been subdued.


----------



## papacita

Small explosion, no casualty/injury. Only in Indonesia terrorist ran away chased by highschool students....

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> View attachment 380280
> 
> View attachment 380281



Just a few tens of meters away from the crowded Jatayu spare parts market... The street in particular, is fairly packed and dense. Good thing there's no casualties..


----------



## mengkom

madokafc said:


> View attachment 380280
> 
> View attachment 380281


response time from the police is quite impressive
just in a matter of minutes, CT team, EOD, K-9 units and fire brigades have been deployed
parameter is quickly set. There also someone who acts as negotiator and organized the forces in the field before it was taken over by the Police Chief
kudos!

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## papacita

mengkom said:


> response time from the police is quite impressive
> just in a matter of minutes, CT team, EOD, K-9 units and fire brigades have been deployed
> parameter is quickly set. There also someone who acts as negotiator and organized the forces in the field before it was taken over by the Police Chief
> kudos!



Indeed. Although they still concended by this attack but for their defense it was conducted by one-two people using low explosion so detection must be difficult, at least none got injured. Unluckily the suspect died on the way to the hospital.


----------



## rondo.royal2

Testing Indonesian Military MRE (Meal Ready to Eat)
===================================================
Engineer LAPAN & engineer PTDI berkolaborasi laksanakan Drop Test dan Static Test landing gear pesawat N219 di Laboratorium Aerostruktur Pustekbang LAPAN.








====================================================
http://www.len.co.id/menteri-pertahanan-terima-sistem-iff-len-sebagai-produk-article-fa-2016/










Systems IFF (Identification Friend or Foe) PT Len Industri symbolically handed over by the Director General of the Ministry of Defense Pothan, Sutrimo (Director General of the Defense Ministry of Defence Potential) to the Minister of Defence Ryamizard Ryacudu at the Ministry of Defence on 14 February 2017. The system that was developed by the the engineer Len previously been operated in KRI kinds Van Speijk since 2016.



In support CMS (Combat Management System) is also created by Len, IFF system has a function to find out which friends and enemies in time of war.



The delivery is done in the handover ceremony 15 Products First Article (FA) Defence Industry Technology Development Program (Bangtekindhan) FY 2016 was opened by DG Dirtekindhan Pothan Ministry of Defense, Brigadier General Pieter Ate January, at Jalan Merdeka Barat No. 13-14, Gambir, Central Jakarta, Tuesday (02/14/2017).



Ryamizard Ryacudu received 15 products First Article (FA) in the form of means of weapons produced in the country. Improvement and development of infrastructure in the defense of the country, the Ministry of Defense of Indonesia continue to drive the domestic defense industry. Ryamizard invites all elements including the TNI to maintain, cherish and develop this product. He hopes that Indonesia will be able to make fighter jets and submarines, do not need to buy from foreigners.



After that Ryamizard reviewing simulated display 15 products in front of the building Urip Sumoharjo, Kemenhan Office Complex. On this occasion Director Len, Zakky Gamal Yaseen briefed Defense Minister how the IFF system works.



15 This product was shown by each of the companies that produces the FA. 15 Products FA consists of five products of the land forces, naval six products, and four air force products.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

papacita said:


> Small explosion, no casualty/injury. Only in Indonesia terrorist ran away chased by highschool students....


Amateurs.. terrorist wannabe 






Mengabarkan dari lokasi kejadian 



rondo.royal2 said:


> Engineer LAPAN & engineer PTDI berkolaborasi laksanakan Drop Test dan Static Test landing gear pesawat N219 di Laboratorium Aerostruktur Pustekbang LAPAN.


Ini info yang ditunggu-tunggu.. update sertifikasi N219. Kabarnya April direncanakan terbang perdana di Makassar ya.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robin Wong

Dasar tukang bubur stress


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Robin Wong said:


> Dasar tukang bubur stress


Wah, bisa muncul FTV nya ini. Tukang bubur jadi teroris...


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> Wah, bisa muncul FTV nya ini. Tukang bubur jadi teroris...


Boa edan mang!!

Haha.... Jangan lah,..jangan sinetron lagi...


----------



## NEKONEKO

papacita said:


> Small explosion, no casualty/injury. Only in Indonesia terrorist ran away chased by highschool students....


Never underestimate those high schooler, may be when the terrorist execute their plan those high schooler pull out their weapon, and that's why the terrorist run away







> She should be in weekend feature

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

jek_sperrow said:


> Never underestimate those high schooler, may be when the terrorist execute their plan those high schooler pull out their weapon, and that's why the terrorist run away


Terrorist wannabe vs thug wannabe.



GraveDigger388 said:


> Boa edan mang!! Haha.... Jangan lah,..jangan sinetron lagi...


Considering how "creative" production houses in Indonesia. That scenario is highly plausible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> Amateurs.. terrorist wannabe
> 
> View attachment 380318
> 
> Mengabarkan dari lokiasi kejadian
> 
> 
> Ini info yang ditunggu-tunggu.. update sertifikasi N219. Kabarnya April direncanakan terbang perdana di Makassar ya.


kemarin sempet berbincang dengan temen yang bekerja di PT DI, salah satu penyebab permasalahan molornya n219, dikarenakan desain landing gear awal yang hancur berantakan ketika di simulasikan yang sempet membuat bu Esther tidak berani membawa pesawat pada saat tes terbang nanti.

nb:
a man who wore on gray it was from the Ministry of Research Technology and Higher Education
Republic of Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Svantana

https://www.instagram.com/kusree/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Reporting from TKP

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

Kri Banjarmasin 592 
Landing Platform Dock (LPD)

https://www.instagram.com/edomakarim/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

Live firing of Indonesian Marines Type 90B MLRS
credit to ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana




----------



## gonzes

Halo,salam kenal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

at Palindo Marine Shipyard




_Kapal induk perambuan almost ready._

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

Credit to Pen Kostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*France, Indonesia Sign Two Agreements Ahead of Hollande's Visit

Jakarta.* Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi and her French counterpart, Jean-Marc Ayrault, signed agreements on space cooperation and diplomatic training and education on Tuesday (28/02).

Ayrault is in Jakarta to prepare for the visit of French President François Hollande at the end of March.

"This will be a historic visit – it has been 30 years since a French president last visited Indonesia," Retno said in a media statement at the offices of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Central Jakarta.

She added that they have decided on several themes for discussion during Hollande's visit, which include maritime issues and creative economy.

The two ministers also discussed other issues, such as efforts to enhance economic partnerships between Indonesia and France as well as counterterrorism.

"France is one of Indonesia's important partners in the European Union, especially in economic affairs," Retno said.

Trade between the two countries is valued at more than $2.23 billion annually, while there are currently 424 French investment projects in Indonesia, valued at $109 million.

Negotiations on the Indonesia-EU Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement also formed part of the ministers' agenda, with Indonesia considering the finalization of the agreement as a priority.

Retno added that France and Indonesia agreed to enhance counterterrorism cooperation, with the two countries sharing similar perspectives on the threat.

"France and Indonesia are democratic countries with important roles both regionally and globally [...] In the unstable world we live in, France and Indonesia need to strengthen relations to increase security and ensure peace," Ayrault said.

The ministers also discussed the Israel-Palestine conflict, with the two countries sharing the same position on the matter.

"We share the same views on the importance of a two-state solution [to the Israel-Palestine conflict]," Retno said.

Ayrault also met with President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo on Tuesday morning, followed by a meeting with Energy and Mineral Resources Minister Ignasius Jonan.

http://jakartaglobe.id/foreign-affa...sign-two-agreements-ahead-of-hollandes-visit/

it said the cooperation is with Airbus Defence Space division in talks about military satellites we are about to purchase and order

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKRI

*Serangan Umum 1 maret 1949*




*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*ROTORHUB

*
*Russian Helicopters' after-sales approach in Asia*
13th January 2017 - 10:00by Alex Mladenov in Sofia 







Russian Helicopters’ marketing has been targeting the after-sales sector in Asia, where it sees a good potential for growth, _Shephard_ has learnt.

The business of Russia’s sole helicopter manufacturer in Asia (excluding India and China) could be characterised as a modest one. There are no big contracts at present, and the prospects for the sales of new helicopters in the near future remain modest.

The most recent contract in the region was the delivery of six Mi-171Sh assault transport helicopters and one Mi-171 for VIP transport which was signed in April 2015 with Bangladesh. The deliveries under this contract were reported to be completed in November 2016.

Thailand is among the most prospective customers in the region, the country has already purchased six Mi-17V-5 helicopters.

A contract outlining for up to ten more of the same type, to be used for assault transport, was mulled over in early 2016. There is no information that a deal has been inked yet and signature of this contract is expected to take place in 2017.

Indonesia is now being viewed among the most promising customers for Russian Helicopters within the region.

The country expressed a recent interest in purchasing Mi-26 heavy lift helicopters for military use. This was revealed in December 2016 when a high-ranking Indonesian delegation visited Russia and toured the company's manufacturing plants.

The Mi-26 is being regarded as a suitable heavy lift transport type for the army aviation which already operates 14 Mi-17s, including six of the newest version Mi-17V-5s delivered in 2011.

Currently, Indonesia has a contract with Russian Helicopters for the overhaul of its five Mi-35P attack helicopters at the 150 ARZ - a maintenance, repair and overhaul company situated in the Kaliningrad district.

South Korea is being regarded as one of the most important markets for Russian Helicopters after-sales services, with the first authorised centre opening there in January 2014.

It is now set for a further growth, in order to cover the entire range of maintenance requirements. The centre is a joint venture between Russian Helicopters and the local company LGI, and is aimed at providing service support to a fleet of 70-plus Ka-32 helicopters operated by a wide variety of government customers in the country.

In May 2016, Russian Helicopters appointed another Korean company, RH Focus Group, as a partner for establishing another dedicated service centre in the country. Within the frame of this partnership, RH Focus Group will act as a dealer for the sales of spare parts and technical services covering the full spectrum of the Ka-32s and Mi-17s support in Korea.

Another important after-sales market exists in Vietnam where Russian Helicopters certified in September 2016 a local service centre, Helitechco, to deal with the overhauls for civil helicopters of the Mi-8/17 series, with prospects at a later stage to get an approval for the overhaul of military helicopters belonging to the Vietnamese MoD.

Myanmar is another prospective customer in Asia, which is expected to place contracts in the foreseeable future for Mi-17V-5 assault transport helicopters in addition to the new Russian Ansat light twin.

In addition, Myanmar relies fully on Russian Helicopters for the overhaul of its aging combat and transport helicopters, with the last contract covering four Mi-24Ps, signed in 2015 and expected to be completed in the first half of 2017.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/rotorhub/russian-helicopters-asian-after-sales-approach/

Udah visit jg toh

*GITAL BATTLESPACE

*
*Airbus DS continues SATCOM work with UK*
10th November 2016 - 8:18by Beth Maundrill in London 







With a mere six years until the end of Skynet, the UK’s sovereign satellite communications capability, attempts are being made to ensure continuing capacity.

The UK MoD has decided to buy satellite capabilities in a bundle through a deal with Airbus Defence and Space (DS).

Since 2016 the company has been dealing with the MoD to improve the cost of bandwidth usage and claims that since working with the ministry to create a ‘commercial’ type agreement there has been a 50% increase in capacity used by the UK armed forces. 

‘We did a commercial deal with the MoD earlier this year to significantly free up their access to their remaining capacity within their boundary. That has been a success as stated by them,’ said Richard Franklin, head of Secure Communications at Airbus DS.

According to Franklin ‘pent up demand’ was being created by the previous cost structure. The company has since worked to change the cost model so they MoD is able to essentially access capacity through a ‘bundle deal rather than paying as they go’. 

Airbus DS is keen to be in the running for the next stage of satellite communications. Future Beyond Line of Sight (FBLOS), which is expected to run a competition for the service in 2020. MoD thinking towards satellite procurement is already in the works according to Franklin. 

‘As they are looking forward to specifying and defining FBLOS they were starting from a place that was constrained. So what we are tried to do was create a commercial construct that takes away their boundaries,’ said Franklin. 

At the moment the satellite services that are provided by Airbus DS are done so though a private finance initiative. It is uncertain whether the MoD will adopt this approach again. More likely satellites will be procured and a competition for services will be held. 

Airbus DS has also delivered its Xebra X-band flat panel terminals to the UK MoD which allows various platforms increased access to the X-band network. It is possible that new platforms such as the A400M and Protector UAV will be looking to gain access to X-band. 

The company is also making continued progress in Asia following the relocation of the Skynet 5A satellite in September 2015. 

The company recently signed an agreement with GigaSat to be part of its channel partner programme for Skynet services. GigaSat will pass on these services to the Indonesian Defence Forces operating within the Asia-Pacific region. 

This will be the first time GigaSat will be able to provide X-band and UHF Skynet services. 

Success already with more partners signed up to take advantage of the X-band capacity of Skynet 5a with more capacity to be sold. 
https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/digital-battlespace/airbus-ds-continues-satcom-work-uk/

*AND WARFARE

*
*Indo Defence 2016: Hopes for light artillery expansion*
06th November 2016 - 6:00by Tim Fish in Jakarta 







French defence manufacturer Nexter expects further orders for its LG1 light artillery gun in Indonesia.

The company has already delivered 20 to the Indonesian Marines. LG1 fires 105mm rounds and is marinised so that it can be used in a naval environment.

A spokesperson from Nexter said that the Indonesian Army may be interested in buying the gun as well because it is a lightweight system weighing just 1,550kg that can be easily deployed by medium helicopters like the Bell 212 and SA 330 Puma.

LG1 can fire 12 rounds per minute and can be brought into action in 30 seconds if an optional inertial navigation system is included that allows the gun to be brought into action faster because it removes the need for a geographic team to calculate the location and surrounding terrain before LG1 can be used.

He said the army already has 105mm guns but that these are old and will need to be replaced. LG1 can be crewed by a few as three soldiers and has a Top-Lite ballistic computer.

The Indonesian Army has already upgraded its 155mm and rocket artillery forces as it has recently taken delivery of two batteries of Caesar 155mm self-propelled 6x6 wheeled artillery guns in 2015 totalling 36 guns plus one for training. They also received 36 ASTROS 6x6 self-propelled rocket artillery systems from Brazilian manufacturer Avibras.

Nexter is also offering improved ammunition that can extend the range from about 11km using exsiting M1 rounds to more than 15km with Nexter Munitions’ hollow base and base bleed projectiles. 

Nexter has already sold the LG1 to Thailand, which has 18 systems and to Singapore and the company expects to sell more in the South East Asia region. Other LG1 customers include Belgium, Canada and Colombia.

For more information about Indo Defence visit the dedicated show news page here.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/...defence-2016-hopes-light-artillery-expansion/

*TAL BATTLESPACE

*
*Indo Defence 2016: Teaming to offer digital vehicles*
08th November 2016 - 6:00by Tim Fish in Jakarta 







Thales has teamed with Indonesian companies PT Len and PT Pindad to develop a fully networked vehicle proposal.

The company brought a modified 4x4 Bushmaster, named Sanca, to Indo Defence to demonstrate its C5iconcept – the traditional C4 plus combat information added as the fifth ‘C’ and ‘i’. 

At the exhibition, PT Pindad announced the vehicle as Indonesia’s first MRAP (mine resistant armour protected) vehicle and it is already in service with the country’s KOPASSUS special forces unit.

Laurent Letellier, product line manager, told _Shephard_ that the plan was to improve the combat effectiveness of Indonesia’s armoured vehicles, which include the Badak 6x6, Anoa APC and Anoa 2 amphibious 6x6, and Komodo 4x4 among others.

To do this the team will develop a vehicle electronics architecture that will allow different networked vehicles on the battlefield to exchange information in near real time. PT Len is to work with the vehicle networking systems and software with PT Pindad’s role to integrate the electronics into the vehicles.

Letellier said that the benefit of this is that commanders will know exactly what the threats are and can select the appropriate vehicle to respond to the threat. For example, if a vehicle is targeted by a laser then an alert is sent out, a reaction from the vehicle such as smoke will take place immediately and then it will get support from others.

Information is collected automatically and exchanged within the vehicle and with other vehicles. The vetronics system can integrate and collate this to add value. 

Letellier added that previously without C5i only raw data from sensors is sent through and distributed, whereas now there is the potential to fuse it and present only the useful bits.

It can do this by adhering to NATO Generic Vehicle Architecture standards relating to power management units, rugged computers and communications sensors.

Thales may be able to provide additional sensors, C2 systems, tactical communications and other additional equipment that is required such as a navigation unit, camera system, or a jamming solution a vehicle does not have these already. But the idea is for the system to be vehicle agnostic.

Thales is able to provide systems experts and programme management experience working on Dingo vehicles for Luxembourg, Pars vehicles for Malaysia, and on the Scorpion vehicle programme in France where it is providing the common vetronics infrastructure for all the vehicles.

The company said part of the C5i concept was to ensure that the delivery of information to operators can be done on one multifunction display. This means that a battle management system becomes more than just that, it is able to view all the local situational awareness cameras and control all the electronic equipment on the vehicle. 

‘In combat you need to focus on the mission and not spend all your time looking at information on screens, we need to provide the basics for the driver, commander and gunner,’ he said.

However, he added that although there were talks underway with the Indonesian MoD, the push for this concept to be implemented in Indonesia needs to come from the domestic companies.

They will first demonstrate on an individual vehicle – Sanca – and the plan is to hopefully be given a unit of vehicles to upgrade so that the MoD can see the difference in capability before incrementally spreading the growth across the vehicle fleets.

For more from Indo Defence, visit the dedicated news 
https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/...-defence-2016-teaming-offer-digital-vehicles/

*GITAL BATTLESPACE

*
*Indo Defence 2016: Terma widens SE Asia maritime surveillance*
03rd November 2016 - 5:26by Tim Fish in Jakarta 







Danish surveillance radar manufacturer Terma is to fit its Scanter 4100 radar to the second upgraded Indonesian Navy Fatahillah-class corvette.

A spokesperson from the company told _Shephard_ that the plans are in place and discussions are ongoing, although it still requires officials to give their final approval.

Terma has already delivered a 4100 naval air and surface surveillance radar for the first of the two corvettes as part of a strategy aimed at upgrading older naval vessels to give them an improved 2D surveillance radar capability.

The system is able to detect and track small targets from the radar horizon right up to the vessel’s side and up to 35,000ft in all weather conditions. This offers a vital UAV detection capability and can be used for supporting helicopter operations, particularly ship landings.

The company had earlier confirmed at Indo Defence 2016 that it had received an order to fit its Scanter 6000 radar on five Indonesian Coast Guard patrol vessels and had delivered the system for the fifth ship in April. The radar gives a capability to detect small surface targets and air targets close to the ship out to 10-15nm and up to 6000ft.

In addition, the spokesperson said that the company was providing its C-Guard decoy system for the Indonesian Navy’s two new SIGMA frigates that PT Pal is building with Dutch shipbuilder Damen. He confirmed that the first two systems are delivered with a third on the way. 

C-Guard provides 360° defence firing 130mm NATO decoys to seduce missiles away from the ship and can control from six to 24 firing tubes on each side of a vessel.

Looking ahead Terma sees further market prospects for its Scanter 6000 and the C-Guard decoys on Indonesia’s four Fast Attack Craft and this proposal is being examined by officials.

Terma has already delivered the 4100 radar, C-Flex command and control system and the C-Guard systems to the navies of both Brunei and Thailand. In addition the company has provided the Scanter 2600 series of X-band naval surveillance radar to the Singapore Navy frigates and the Scanter 6000 to the Malaysian Navy’s Lekiu-class corvettes.

For more information about Indo Defence 2016 visit our dedicated news page here.


News HomeNext Story

Share With
https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/...efence-2016-terma-widens-se-asia-maritime-su/

*Indonesia to buy second-hand artillery*
22nd August 2016 - 8:27by Gordon Arthur in Hong Kong 







Indonesia will buy 20 second-hand BAE Systems M109A4 SPHs, most likely to be sourced from Belgium, it has been confirmed.

The draft state budget for 2017 issued by Indonesia’s Ministry of Finance on 16 August confirmed an intention to buy these weapons, as it included a request for a funding allocation.

In April a delegation from Indonesia’s field artillery centre travelled to Belgium to view the platforms. Belgium modernised 64 of its 127 M109A2s to M109A4 status, decommissioning the reminder of its fleet. It previously sold 40 vehicles to Brazil.

The second-hand SPHs will equip a battalion in the Indonesian Army, but it is still unclear which one this will be. There is speculation it could be a unit located near the capital Jakarta.

The Indonesian Army is continuing to strengthen its artillery branch to fill capability gaps. It procured 37 examples of Nexter’s CAESAR 155mm howitzer mounted on Renault Sherpa 6x6 truck chassis in 2012, and 36 units of the Brazilian-made Avibras Artillery SaTuration ROcket System (ASTROS) II that was ordered the same year. 

Buying from Belgium illustrates the kind of attractive deals that are possible as European militaries either downsize or replace older equipment. 

Similarly, Indonesia purchased 61 Leopard 2 RI and 42 Leopard 2+ MBTs, 42 upgraded Marder 1A3 IFVs and ten specialist vehicles from Germany for $280 million in December 2012.

Malaysia is also in the running to acquire surplus M109A5 SPHs from the US via the Excess Defense Articles programme. The Malaysian Army could receive up to 24 M109A5s, with the force not having any SPHs at present.


News Home
https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/landwarfareintl/indonesia-buy-second-hand-m109s/

*AUVSI 2016: Endeavor Robotics to continue with current UGV lineup*
05th May 2016 - 21:00by Richard Thomas in New Orleans 







Attending Xponential for the first time since the formation of Endeavor Robotics, company officials say they will concentrate on marketing their existing lineup of UGVs until demand for new designs and platforms emerge.

Around 6,000 UGVs have been delivered to customers from 42 countries around the world, with the company (then operating as iRobot) making $55 million in 2015. The new company had formally been the Defense and Security Business Unit at iRobot.

Speaking to _Shephard_ Sean Bielat, CEO of Endeavor Robotics, said that it was difficult to determine which emerging markets offer the most promise for the company but that there were opportunities to be had in Latin America, Asia Pacific and the Middle East.

‘We are unlikely to engineer a new model to see if that sticks [in the market], really we would do that only if there was a customer requirement,’ he said.

The company has a number of UGVs in its portfolio, including the 110 Firstlook; 310 SUGV; 510 Packbot and the larger 710 Kobra. They also produce the uPoint multi-robot control system, based on an Android controller. 

‘It is difficult [to specify emerging markets]. One country can have a requirement, which ends when it is fulfilled, and national budgets determine prospects as well.’

Much of the business would remain in the defence and security market in the US and that one programme of interest, the US Army’s multipurpose equipment transport, was one that the Kobra UGV ‘is well positioned for’. 

The Kobra would carry equipment to assist in sustaining an infantry formation in the field, weight that would otherwise have to be borne by the soldiers themselves.

Bielat did say that Endeavor Robotics was keeping watch on potential future uses of manned and unmanned teaming, a concept being extensively studied by the US Army, as well as interoperability between UAS and UGV platforms. However this concept would not be developed ‘unless there was a customer requirement’.

At DSA 2016 show in Kuala Lumpur last month, the company said their UGVs will be demonstrated to militaries and police forces in Malaysia and Singapore later this year. 

Other requirements for UGVs could emerge from Australia, and the company also delivered six PackBots to the Indonesian Police in 2015.
https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/uv-online/auvsi-2016-endeavour-robotics-continue-current-ugv/

*UV ONLINE

*
*DSA 2016: Skeldar claims SE Asian territory*
20th April 2016 - 1:30by Gordon Arthur in Kuala Lumpur 







On the opening day of DSA 2016, UMS Skeldar began training Indonesian Army personnel in-country to operate new F-330 fixed-wing UAVs.

Indonesia has ordered three systems from the Swedish company under a managed services contract, each system consisting of one UAV, one ground control station and one tactical data link. The training course will last for eight weeks.

The Indonesian Army will use the F-330 UAVs for homeland security and border protection missions. George Duncan, responsible for Skeldar’s sales execution in Asia, told _Shephard_ that his company anticipates more Indonesian sales this year, possibly ten more systems by 2017.

‘The contract with our Indonesian partner, Putrindo Adiyassa Perkasa, is a prime example of the type of service we offer. We are not just a hardware manufacturer; instead we provide a total UAV and systems ground control package, incorporating all of the training, management protocols and documentation an organisation requires to gather the intelligence it needs,' he said.

Duncan predicted that Indonesia might later opt for the rotary-winged R-350 too.

UMS Skeldar is prepared to transfer technology to clients, and the initial target for Indonesia is 30% local content, a figure that would grow over time.

Indonesia is not the only target. Duncan said the Swedish manufacturer, in which Saab holds a 47% stake, is hoping for good things in Malaysia too. Thailand has also shown interest, while ‘India is an exciting possibility’. The Indian Navy should release an RfP later this year, which could ask for up to 75 shipborne UAVs.

UMS Skeldar is also talking to Singapore, which wants UAVs to operate from its new Independence-class Littoral Mission Vessels being built by ST Marine. 

The UAV manufacturer completed a training package for the Singapore Police, helping the force to write a concept of operations. However, Singapore’s extremely strict civil aviation regulations meant the police opted for a small quadrotor with which to gain experience.

UMS Skeldar is participating in a rotary-winged UAV requirement for the Royal Australian Navy too. 

Duncan said having Saab ‘as a big brother’ brings advantages, such as access to a test range in Sweden. 

UMS Skeldar is pushing the services model to customers, and he said militaries are interested in such wet lease services. He said this kind of model has a ‘great future’ as it allows militaries to try before they buy, and that it is more cost-effective.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## J.Brody

In case anyone want to see how Full combat geared Marinir looks like

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Kunjungan Raja Arab Saudi dan KTT IORA ke-20, TNI Gelar Apel Pasukan Pam VVIP*
February 28, 2017
517




Pangkostrad Letjen TNI Edy Rahmayadi pimpin Apel Pasukan Pam VVIP. Sumber gambar: Puspen TNI
Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) gelar Apel Gabungan Pengamanan _Very-Very Important Person_ (VVIP) terkait kunjungan kenegaraan Raja Arab Saudi, Salman bin Abdul Aziz Al Saud serta Pengamanan Konfrensi Tingkat Tinggi (KTT) _Indian Ocean Rim Association_ (IORA) ke-20 tahun ini di Indonesia.

“Rekatkan sinergitas dan kebersamaan dalam melaksanakan tugas dengan penuh ketulusan dan keikhlasan, demi mewujudkan rasa aman dan tenteram di masyarakat, serta mampu menjaga kredibilitas nama baik Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia di dunia Internasional,” tutur Panglima Komando Strategis Angkatan Darat (Pangkostrad) Letjen TNI Edy Rahmayadi selaku Panglima Komando Gabungan (Pangkogab) Pengamanan VVIP di Plaza Mabes TNI, Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Selasa (28/2/2017).

Dalam amanatnya Pangkostrad menenkankan agar seluruh prajurit TNI-Polri harus memegang teguh semua ketentuan yang berlaku. Ia juga mengingatkan prajurit TNI-Polri untuk pedomani perintah operasi serta laksanakan Prosedur Tetap (Protap) pengamanan yang telah diatur oleh Undang-Undang.

“Laksanakan perintah pimpinan yang ada di lapangan dalam setiap tindakan dan selalu berkoordinasi seketat-ketatnya dengan satuan tugas maupun instansi terkait demi kelancaran operasional tugas kita bersama,” ujar Edy yang beberapa waktu lalu menjabat ketua PSSI.

Ia menekankan, apabila terjadi gangguan dan hambatan yang mempengaruhi kelancaran kunjungan kenegaraan dan pelaksanaan KTT IORA, tetap memprioritaskan keamanan dan perlindungan terhadap rakyat Indonesia dengan mengedepankan profesionalitas dan soliditas.

Dalam kesempatan tersebut Pangkostrad menyampaikan bahwa, TNI-Polri tidak akan mentolerir gerakan-gerakan yang ingin mengacau dan mencoba mempermalukan kewibawaan pemerintahan Republik Indonesia dengan memprovokasi maupun aksi-aksi yang dapat mengganggu kelancaran pelaksanaan pengamanan VVIP.

“Saya ingatkan lagi, keamanan dan keselamatan tamu negara Raja Arab Saudi beserta rombongan dan pelaksanaan KTT IORA dibebankan negara kepada kita semua. Jangan pernah ragu dalam melaksanakan tugas, kita adalah Bhayangkari Negara dan Bangsa Indonesia,” tegasnya.

Sebelum menutup amanatnya, Edy mengatakan bahwa, dalam melaksanakan tugas pengamanan VVIP seluruh prajurit TNI-Polri tidak boleh ragu dalam pelaksanaan tugas. “Selamat bertugas dan selamat berjuang, semoga Tuhan Yang Maha Esa selalu membimbing, memberi kekuatan, petunjuk, rahmat dan hidayah-Nya kepada kita semua,” pungkasnya.

Pasukan TNI-Polri yang terlibat dalam Pengamanan VVIP kunjungan kenegaraan Raja Arab Saudi dengan kekuatan 5.384 prajurit yang terdiri dari Koopspam 20 personel, Satgaspam VVIP 222 personel, Satgaspam Wilayah I 1.289 personel, Satgaspam Wilayah II 515 personel, Satgas Pam Wilayah III 3.308 personel serta Polri dan intelijen sebanyak 1.700 personel.

Sedangkan Pengamanan VVIP KTT IORA ke-20 pasukan TNI-Polri yang terlibat dengan kekuatan 12.000 prajurit terdiri dari: Kogabpam 400 personel, Kostrad 2.000 personel, Kosatgaspam TNI 550 personel, Kohanudnas 700 personel, Kodam Jaya 1.700 personel, Koarmabar 800 personel, Koopsau-1 (Soetta) 650 personel, Koopsau-1 (Halim) 400 personel, Kopassus 700 personel, Kormar 1.000 personel, Korpaskhas 700 personel, Kodam II/Swj 300 personel, Kodam III/Slw 400 personel, Satkomlek TNI 100 personel, Satgas lainnya 1.700 personel.

Alutsista TNI yang dikerahkan pada pelaksanaan pengamanan VVIP tamu kenegaraan dan KTT IORA terdiri dari, TNI AD : 3 unit Heli Bell 412, 20 unit Rantis Anoa, 6 unit Ransus Jihandak, 3 unit Detektor/Radiasi, 2 unit Mine Detektor, 1 unit Drone dan 1 unit Rantis Komodo. TNI AL : 4 unsur KRI, 2 unit Heli Bell NV 412 dan 2 unit Sea Raider serta TNI AU : 1 unit BBJ, 1 unit Pesawat Boing 737- 400, 1 unit C-130 VIP, 1 unit C-295, 3 unit Heli NA S-332 VIP, 1 unit Heli NA S-332, 1 unit Heli SA-330 dan 1 unit Heli EC-120B.

Author: Suharso Rahman
http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/k...t-iora-ke-20-tni-gelar-apel-pasukan-pam-vvip/


----------



## rondo.royal2

entah ini berita apa bukan .. Hasil mancing di thread pengganti F5 kaskus .. judulnya "su35 bakal seram dikawasan " .. Dengan mengunggulkan su35 100 persen ..tanpa kekurangan .

Kek nya cuma madoka yg ngerti kalo gw dari dulu suka nya F16 

Hasilnya .. Banyak yg membenci su35 dengan berbagai alasan ..

Gw juga bingung pas survei fans su35 pada kemana ? Dulu itu banyak banget .. yg menarik banyak id yg dulunya ngefans ke su35 balik arah ke macem macem pesawat


Sekian laporan malam hari ini .. Saya rondo.royal2 .. Selamat malam


----------



## Nike

Su 35 is a good fighter, indeed. But not much into my liking actually as i had jobs to promotes other fighter contender for the new fighter squadrons in which will be raised at eastern region command of Air Forces so i must dedicated my liking and otaku into this fighter.

*Satgas 115 Bakorkamla KKP Jalin Kerjasama Dengan Pustekbang LAPAN*
Penulis Berita : TriWid • Fotografer : TriWid • 26 Jan 2017 • Dibaca : 34 x ,







Guna meningkatkan pengamanan hasil sumber daya laut Indonesia dari praktek illegal fishing, maka Satuan Tugas 115 dibawah koordinasi Bakorkamla RI, melakukan kunjungan ke Pusat Teknologi Penerbangan LAPAN, Rumpin, Bogor, Kamis,(26/01). Kunjungan ini dilaksanakan guna jajaki pemanfaatan teknologi Lapan Surveillance UAV (LSU) dan Lapan Surveillance Aircraft (LSA). 

Satgas 115 yang merupakan besutan dari Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan Susi Pudjiastuti ini bertugas memberantas aksi illegal fishing pada Zona Ekonomi Ekslusif (ZEE) wilayah perairan Indonesia. 

Selesai mempresentasikan program Maritim Surveillance System (MSS) melalui pengembangan dan implementasi Lapan Surveillance UAV (LSU) dan Lapan Surveillance Aircraft (LSA), Kapustekbang LAPAN, Gunawan Prabowo menyampaikan dukungannya terhadap misi Satgas 115. Beliau juga berharap kompetensi Surveillance Aircraft Pustekbang LAPAN dapat dilibatkan dalam misi-misi operasi Satgas 115 di lapangan. 






Bak gayung bersambut, Direktur Operasional Satgas 115, Laksamana Pertama Dri Suatmaji juga sangat mengapresiasi teknologi Maritime Surveillance System yang dikembangkan oleh Pustekbang LAPAN. Beliau berharap Pustekbang LAPAN dapat segera mendukung operasi Satgas 115 bersinergi dengan semua Puskodal Stakeholder yang ada, seperti Puskodal Bakamla, Puskodal TNI AL, Puskodal Ditjen Hubla Kemenhub, Puskodal Ditjen PSDKP KKP, dan Puskodal TNI AU dalam operasi pengawasan terhadap illegal fishing dibawah koordinasi Bakorkamla RI.

Melalui sinergitas dan kerjasama dari semua stakeholder terkait, diharapkan dapat menyatukan semua potensi kelembagaan yang ada, agar dapat mewujudkan langkah-langkah yang cepat dan efisien dalam melakukan serangkaian operasi Satgas 115 dalam penanganan illegal fishing.

Adapun wilayah perairan Indonesia yang rawan illegal fishing meliputi perairan Sulawesi Utara yang berbatasan dengan Philipina, perairan laut Natuna, perbatasan perairan Riau dengan Singapura dan perairan laut Arafuru yang berbatasan dengan Australia.

Kedepannya Puskodal Bakorkamla RI berharap dapat membangun Pusat Informasi Keamanan Maritim Nasional (National Maritime Security Information Center) yang mampu mendukung upaya menurunkan tingkat tindakan pelanggaran kedaulatan dan hukum di perairan laut Indonesia.


----------



## papacita

Kohanudnas to have their own fighters again?


*TNI AU Akan Menambah Pesawat Tempur Sergap*
*



*
jpnn.com - Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo mengatakan TNI akan membangun pertahanan udara Nasional dengan menambah alat utama sistem persenjataan (Alutsista). Di antaranya radar, pesawat tempur sergap, rudal jarak sedang maupun senjata Penangkis Serangan Udara (PSU). Pengadaan alutsista ini dilaksanakan secara bertahap.

“Penambahan Alutsista ini, diharapkan Kohanudnas semakin memiliki kemampuan menjaga dan mengawasi seluruh wilayah NKRI, terutama wilayah udara di sepanjang perbatasan dengan negara-negara lain serta jalur lalu lintas laut yang padat dan rawan,” ungkap Panglima TNI saat memimpin upacara Serah Terima Jabatan (Sertijab) Panglima Komando Pertahanan Udara Nasional (Pangkohanudnas) dari Marsda TNl Abdul Muis kepada Marsda TNI Yuyu Sutisna di lapangan upacara Makohanudnas Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta Timur, Senin (28/2/2017). FOTO: Puspen TNI

Panglima TNI juga mengingatkan kepada seluruh anggota Kohanudnas dan jajarannya, bahwa jati diri prajurit TNI sebagai komitmen moral dan kemampuan profesional keprajuritan, hendaknya selalu dipelihara dan ditingkatkan yang kesemuanya akan bermuara pada keberhasilan pelaksanaan tugas pokok TNI.

“Saya melihat bahwa apa yang telah dicapai Kohanudnas saat ini merupakan rangkaian hasil kerja keras, disiplin, dedikasi dan loyalitas pengabdian segenap anggota Kohanudnas serta jajarannya,” tuturnya.

Sebelum mengakhiri amanatnya, Jenderal Gatot atas nama pribadi dan selaku pimpinan TNI menyampaikan ucapan terima kasih dan penghargaan yang setinggi-tingginya kepada Marsekal Muda TNI Abdul Muis atas pengabdian dalam melaksanakan tugas dan dharma baktinya selama menjabat, memimpin dan memajukan Kohanudnas. 

Kepada Marsda TNI Yuyu Sutisna, Panglima TNI mengucapkan selamat atas kepercayaan dan kehormatan serta amanah yang diberikan TNI, negara dan bangsa sebagai Panglima Kohanudnas yang baru.

“Saya harapkan Marsda TNI Yuyu Sutisna dapat mengemban kepercayaan dan kehormatan ini dengan penuh rasa tanggung jawab,” tandasnya.

Menurut Kabidpenum Puspen TNI, Kolonel Inf Bedali Harefa, turut hadir dalam acara Sertijab tersebut antara lain, Kasal Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi, Wakasad Letjen TNI M. Erwin Syafitri, Wakasau Marsdya TNI Hadiyan Sumintaatmadja, para Asisten Panglima TNI, Kapuspen TNI Mayjen TNI Wuryanto, Dankorps Brimob Irjen. Polisi Murad Ismail serta pejabat teras Mabes TNI dan Angkatan.*(fri/jpnn)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

papacita said:


> Kohanudnas to have their own fighters again?
> 
> 
> *TNI AU Akan Menambah Pesawat Tempur Sergap*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> jpnn.com - Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo mengatakan TNI akan membangun pertahanan udara Nasional dengan menambah alat utama sistem persenjataan (Alutsista). Di antaranya radar, pesawat tempur sergap, rudal jarak sedang maupun senjata Penangkis Serangan Udara (PSU). Pengadaan alutsista ini dilaksanakan secara bertahap.
> 
> “Penambahan Alutsista ini, diharapkan Kohanudnas semakin memiliki kemampuan menjaga dan mengawasi seluruh wilayah NKRI, terutama wilayah udara di sepanjang perbatasan dengan negara-negara lain serta jalur lalu lintas laut yang padat dan rawan,” ungkap Panglima TNI saat memimpin upacara Serah Terima Jabatan (Sertijab) Panglima Komando Pertahanan Udara Nasional (Pangkohanudnas) dari Marsda TNl Abdul Muis kepada Marsda TNI Yuyu Sutisna di lapangan upacara Makohanudnas Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta Timur, Senin (28/2/2017). FOTO: Puspen TNI
> 
> Panglima TNI juga mengingatkan kepada seluruh anggota Kohanudnas dan jajarannya, bahwa jati diri prajurit TNI sebagai komitmen moral dan kemampuan profesional keprajuritan, hendaknya selalu dipelihara dan ditingkatkan yang kesemuanya akan bermuara pada keberhasilan pelaksanaan tugas pokok TNI.
> 
> “Saya melihat bahwa apa yang telah dicapai Kohanudnas saat ini merupakan rangkaian hasil kerja keras, disiplin, dedikasi dan loyalitas pengabdian segenap anggota Kohanudnas serta jajarannya,” tuturnya.
> 
> Sebelum mengakhiri amanatnya, Jenderal Gatot atas nama pribadi dan selaku pimpinan TNI menyampaikan ucapan terima kasih dan penghargaan yang setinggi-tingginya kepada Marsekal Muda TNI Abdul Muis atas pengabdian dalam melaksanakan tugas dan dharma baktinya selama menjabat, memimpin dan memajukan Kohanudnas.
> 
> Kepada Marsda TNI Yuyu Sutisna, Panglima TNI mengucapkan selamat atas kepercayaan dan kehormatan serta amanah yang diberikan TNI, negara dan bangsa sebagai Panglima Kohanudnas yang baru.
> 
> “Saya harapkan Marsda TNI Yuyu Sutisna dapat mengemban kepercayaan dan kehormatan ini dengan penuh rasa tanggung jawab,” tandasnya.
> 
> Menurut Kabidpenum Puspen TNI, Kolonel Inf Bedali Harefa, turut hadir dalam acara Sertijab tersebut antara lain, Kasal Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi, Wakasad Letjen TNI M. Erwin Syafitri, Wakasau Marsdya TNI Hadiyan Sumintaatmadja, para Asisten Panglima TNI, Kapuspen TNI Mayjen TNI Wuryanto, Dankorps Brimob Irjen. Polisi Murad Ismail serta pejabat teras Mabes TNI dan Angkatan.*(fri/jpnn)*




look my post above



madokafc said:


> Su 35 is a good fighter, indeed. But not much into my liking actually as i had jobs to promotes other fighter contender for the new fighter squadrons in which will be raised at eastern region command of Air Forces so i must dedicated my liking and otaku into this fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Submarine-building facility

Waiting for module

@IMF








papacita said:


> Kohanudnas to have their own fighters again?
> 
> 
> *TNI AU Akan Menambah Pesawat Tempur Sergap*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> jpnn.com - Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo mengatakan TNI akan membangun pertahanan udara Nasional dengan menambah alat utama sistem persenjataan (Alutsista). Di antaranya radar, pesawat tempur sergap, rudal jarak sedang maupun senjata Penangkis Serangan Udara (PSU). Pengadaan alutsista ini dilaksanakan secara bertahap.
> 
> “Penambahan Alutsista ini, diharapkan Kohanudnas semakin memiliki kemampuan menjaga dan mengawasi seluruh wilayah NKRI, terutama wilayah udara di sepanjang perbatasan dengan negara-negara lain serta jalur lalu lintas laut yang padat dan rawan,” ungkap Panglima TNI saat memimpin upacara Serah Terima Jabatan (Sertijab) Panglima Komando Pertahanan Udara Nasional (Pangkohanudnas) dari Marsda TNl Abdul Muis kepada Marsda TNI Yuyu Sutisna di lapangan upacara Makohanudnas Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta Timur, Senin (28/2/2017). FOTO: Puspen TNI
> 
> Panglima TNI juga mengingatkan kepada seluruh anggota Kohanudnas dan jajarannya, bahwa jati diri prajurit TNI sebagai komitmen moral dan kemampuan profesional keprajuritan, hendaknya selalu dipelihara dan ditingkatkan yang kesemuanya akan bermuara pada keberhasilan pelaksanaan tugas pokok TNI.
> 
> “Saya melihat bahwa apa yang telah dicapai Kohanudnas saat ini merupakan rangkaian hasil kerja keras, disiplin, dedikasi dan loyalitas pengabdian segenap anggota Kohanudnas serta jajarannya,” tuturnya.
> 
> Sebelum mengakhiri amanatnya, Jenderal Gatot atas nama pribadi dan selaku pimpinan TNI menyampaikan ucapan terima kasih dan penghargaan yang setinggi-tingginya kepada Marsekal Muda TNI Abdul Muis atas pengabdian dalam melaksanakan tugas dan dharma baktinya selama menjabat, memimpin dan memajukan Kohanudnas.
> 
> Kepada Marsda TNI Yuyu Sutisna, Panglima TNI mengucapkan selamat atas kepercayaan dan kehormatan serta amanah yang diberikan TNI, negara dan bangsa sebagai Panglima Kohanudnas yang baru.
> 
> “Saya harapkan Marsda TNI Yuyu Sutisna dapat mengemban kepercayaan dan kehormatan ini dengan penuh rasa tanggung jawab,” tandasnya.
> 
> Menurut Kabidpenum Puspen TNI, Kolonel Inf Bedali Harefa, turut hadir dalam acara Sertijab tersebut antara lain, Kasal Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi, Wakasad Letjen TNI M. Erwin Syafitri, Wakasau Marsdya TNI Hadiyan Sumintaatmadja, para Asisten Panglima TNI, Kapuspen TNI Mayjen TNI Wuryanto, Dankorps Brimob Irjen. Polisi Murad Ismail serta pejabat teras Mabes TNI dan Angkatan.*(fri/jpnn)*


FA-50 atau F-16 gurun

Porsi anggaran yang Gak terlalu gede, 1 skadron bakal diangkut.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to ori owner


----------



## Nike

*Satelit Militer Tidak Ada Masalah, Tinggal Uangnya*





*Ilustrasi satelit [google]*

*R*encana pembelian satelit untuk keperluan militer masih terus berlangsung ujar Menteri Pertahana (Menhan), Ryamizard Ryacudu. Pembahasan masih terus dilakukan antara pihak Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) dengan pihak Kementerian Keuangan (Kemenkeu), terkait pembelian itu.

“_Hari ini, Sekretaris Jendral kita lagi ke Kemenkeu, untuk mengurus itu. Tidak ada masalah, tinggal uangnya,_” ujar Ryamizard Ryacudu kepada wartawan, di Pusdiklat Bela Negara, Rumpin, Kabupaten Bogor, Jawa Barat, Selasa (28/2/2017).

Ia akui harga pembelian sekaligus peluncuran satelit tersebut memang tidak murah, yakni mmencapai Rp 8 – 10 triliun rupiah. Namun angka tersebut masih jauh lebih murah ketimbang pemerintah harus menyewa satelit sejenis, yang biayanya mencapai Rp 1 triliun pertahun.

Purnawirawan Jendral TNI bintang empat itu menuturkan umur satelit di angkasa untuk kepentingan militer bisa mencapai sekitar 17 tahun. Jika pemerintah Indonesia harus menyewa satelit seharga Rp 1 triliun selama 17 tahun, maka harga sewa dapat dikatakan jauh lebih mahal.

“_Kalau kita tidak menyewa, kita punya sendiri, kita hanya mengeluarkan (sekitar) delapan triliun (rupiah),_” ujarnya.

Selain itu bila satelit tersebut dikelola sendiri oleh pemerintah, maka tingkat kerahasiaan informasi yang dipancarkan satelit tersebut masih lebih terjamin, ketimbang satelit tersebut harus dioperasikan pihak lain.

“_Kalau itu kita sendiri (yang mengelola), pasti terjamin, artinya kedaulatan kita terjamin,_” ujarnya.

Untuk merealisasikan satelit tersebut, pihak Kemenhan sudah melakukan perundingan dengan Airbus, perusahaan aviasi yang berbasis di Perancis. Ryamizard Ryacudu mengatakan jika pembelian tersebut terealisasi, dipastikan industri dalam negri diajak untuk ikut membangun satelit tersebut.

* ★ Tribunnews 
*
wani piro.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> look my post above


Would this plan be realized before 2019?



anas_nurhafidz said:


> FA-50 atau F-16 gurun. Porsi anggaran yang Gak terlalu gede, 1 skadron bakal diangkut.


Ye got my blessing. These are the most reasonable choice.



madokafc said:


> Satelit Militer Tidak Ada Masalah, Tinggal Uangnya. wani piro.....


Klo bayarnya bisa nyicil, uangnya juga nggak ada masalah.


----------



## Zulkarneyn

madokafc said:


> *Satelit Militer Tidak Ada Masalah, Tinggal Uangnya*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ilustrasi satelit [google]*
> 
> *R*encana pembelian satelit untuk keperluan militer masih terus berlangsung ujar Menteri Pertahana (Menhan), Ryamizard Ryacudu. Pembahasan masih terus dilakukan antara pihak Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) dengan pihak Kementerian Keuangan (Kemenkeu), terkait pembelian itu.
> 
> “_Hari ini, Sekretaris Jendral kita lagi ke Kemenkeu, untuk mengurus itu. Tidak ada masalah, tinggal uangnya,_” ujar Ryamizard Ryacudu kepada wartawan, di Pusdiklat Bela Negara, Rumpin, Kabupaten Bogor, Jawa Barat, Selasa (28/2/2017).
> 
> Ia akui harga pembelian sekaligus peluncuran satelit tersebut memang tidak murah, yakni mmencapai Rp 8 – 10 triliun rupiah. Namun angka tersebut masih jauh lebih murah ketimbang pemerintah harus menyewa satelit sejenis, yang biayanya mencapai Rp 1 triliun pertahun.
> 
> Purnawirawan Jendral TNI bintang empat itu menuturkan umur satelit di angkasa untuk kepentingan militer bisa mencapai sekitar 17 tahun. Jika pemerintah Indonesia harus menyewa satelit seharga Rp 1 triliun selama 17 tahun, maka harga sewa dapat dikatakan jauh lebih mahal.
> 
> “_Kalau kita tidak menyewa, kita punya sendiri, kita hanya mengeluarkan (sekitar) delapan triliun (rupiah),_” ujarnya.
> 
> Selain itu bila satelit tersebut dikelola sendiri oleh pemerintah, maka tingkat kerahasiaan informasi yang dipancarkan satelit tersebut masih lebih terjamin, ketimbang satelit tersebut harus dioperasikan pihak lain.
> 
> “_Kalau itu kita sendiri (yang mengelola), pasti terjamin, artinya kedaulatan kita terjamin,_” ujarnya.
> 
> Untuk merealisasikan satelit tersebut, pihak Kemenhan sudah melakukan perundingan dengan Airbus, perusahaan aviasi yang berbasis di Perancis. Ryamizard Ryacudu mengatakan jika pembelian tersebut terealisasi, dipastikan industri dalam negri diajak untuk ikut membangun satelit tersebut.
> 
> * ★ Tribunnews
> *
> wani piro.....


Can you provide a little English summary of this. Thanks


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zulkarneyn said:


> Can you provide a little English summary of this. Thanks



Indonesia plans to buy military satellite (Eurostar 3000 series most likely) in the near future. All the technicalities are Ok, one remaining issue is how we finance the initial cost of procuring and launching the satellite (around USD 750 Million).

Pros: This sattelite can be operated for 17 years. If we opt to lease instead of buying we have to pay USD 75 Million every year. Thus the overall cost will be much cheaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zulkarneyn

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia plans to buy military satellite (Eurostar 3000 series most likely) in the near future. All the technicalities are Ok, one remaining issue is how we finance the initial cost of procuring and launching the satellite (around USD 750 Million).
> 
> Pros: This sattelite can be operated for 17 years. If we opt to lease instead of buying we have to pay USD 75 Million every year. Thus the overall cost will be much cheaper.


Thank you for the summary
I hope you develop this project. We recently launched our own military/earth observation satellite into orbit the Gokturk 1 (in December 5 2016). You can read more about it in this forum
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/turkish-space-programs-updates-discussions.230540/page-40

Turkish Aerospace Industries, ASELSAN and Italian Telespazio were the main developers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## papacita

Checking on Pandur II





Will undergo trial here with CT CV 105 HP by Pindad and CMI

@IMF

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pr1v4t33r

papacita said:


> Checking on Pandur II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will undergo trial here with CT CV 105 HP by Pindad and CMI
> 
> @IMF



Lovely

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

KRI Clurit - OP Patkor Malindo 135/17. Credit to Mawilla 3 TLDM.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836513553246896128

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## papacita

*Airbus dispatches A400M to Indonesia in showcase of platform's capabilities*
*



*
*Key Points*

Airbus is flying out the A400M to South Jakarta in a bid to further promote the aircraft
Platform is the front runner in Indonesia's effort to modernise its military airlift capabilities

Airbus is currently in the process of flying out an A400M Atlas multirole aircraft to Indonesia in a showcase of the platform's capabilities, sources within the Indonesian Armed Forces (Tentara Nasional Indonesia: TNI) has confirmed with _Jane's_ on 1 March.

The aircraft will be landing at the Indonesian Air Force's (TNI-AU's) Halim Perdanakusuma base near South Jakarta, where guided tours of the platform's features will be given to senior military and government officials on 6 March.
http://www.janes.com/article/68406/...onesia-in-showcase-of-platform-s-capabilities

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

PKR






Force down

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Menarik untuk dinantikan pengembangan panser 8x8 Pindad nantinya setelah mendapat TOT Pandur & Kestrel.




Welcome Pandur.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Prajurit Korps Marinir Ikuti Pelatihan UAV Backpack SWG Throw System*

02 Maret 2017





Pelatihan UAV throw system (photo : Marinir)

Dispen Kormar (Bandung). Prajurit Korps Marinir mengikuti pelatihan alusista Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) pesawat terbang tanpa awak yang berfungsi untuk mengintai dengan kendali jarak jauh di PT. Bhimasena Jatinangor, Bandung, Jawa Barat, Selasa (28/2/2017).

Pelatihan ini dibuka secara resmi oleh Kepala SUB Dinas Perbekalan (Kasubdisbek) Dinas Material Korps Marinir (Dismat Kormar) Letkol Marinir Hendy, Selaku penanggung jawab Kepelatihan. Upacara pembukaan diawali dengan laporan kesiapan dan dilanjutkan dengan penyematan tanda peserta kepada perwakilan pelatihan uji fungsi Alusista UAV Backpack SWG Throw System.

Dalam amanatnya, Kasubdisbek Dismat Kormar mengatakan bahwa material baru tentang pesawat terbang tanpa awak yang berfungsi untuk mengintai dari ketinggian dengan kendali jarak jauh di jajaran Korps Marinir merupakan realisasi UAV Backpack SWG Throw System upaya modernisasi pembangunan kekuatan guna memenuhi Standar Kekuatan Pokok Minimum (Minimum Essensial Force/MEF). Modernisasi Alutsista menjadi keharusan dan tuntutan sehingga akan lebih efektif dalam pencapaian tugas pokok.





Salah satu UAV produk Bhimasena (photo : linkedin)

Dengan kekuatan yang tangguh dan modern maka Korps Marinir akan mampu memberikan daya tangkal yang tinggi serta berkonstribusi dalam upaya mendukung kebijakan pemerintah mewujudkan Indonesia sebagai “Poros Maritim Dunia”.

“Pelatihan uji fungsi Alusista pesawat terbang tanpa awak yang berfungsi untuk mengintai dengan kendali jarak jauh dan mampu membawa muatan baik senjata maupun muatan lainnya. untuk memberikan bekal dan meningkatkan kemampuan serta pengetahuan kepada prajurit Denjaka, Batalyon Taifib, dan Brigade Infanteri (Brigif) Korps Marinir, sehingga dapat menggetahui karakteristik komponen alusista tersebut untuk kesiap siagaan operasi dalam menghadapi setiap tugas,” ujar Kasubdisbek Dismat Kormar.

Sasaran dalam latihan ini adalah agar para peserta mampu mengawaki serta meningkatkan pengetahuan Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) Pesawat terbang tanpa awak yang berfungsi untuk mengintai dengan kendali jarak jauh dan mampu membawa muatan baik senjata maupun muatan lainnya. Supaya Korps Marinir bisa menghadapi perkembangan teknologi.
(Marinir)

*PENAMBAHAN ARTILERI PERTAHANAN UDARA DAN DETASEMEN KAVELERI DI RIAU*
2 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT


TNI AD pada tahun ini akan menambah kekuatan tempur pertahanan udara dan darat di Provinsi Riau, di bawah kendali Komando Resort Militer 031/Wira Bima.

“Rencananya pada 2017 ini,” kata Panglima Kodam I/Bukit Barisan, Mayjen TNI Lodewijk Pusung, kepada Antara disela serah terima jabatan Komandan Korem 031/WB, di Pekanbaru, Rabu.

Ia menjelaskan penambahan kekuatan tersebut antara lain mendirikan satu resimen Artileri Pertahanan Udara (Arhanud). TNI AD kini dalam proses mencari lahan untuk pembangunannya, bisa berlokasi di Kota Pekanbaru atau Dumai.

“Saya berharap di Pekanbaru,” tegas Mayjen TNI Lodewijk.

Kemudian, penambahan kekuatan darat di Riau adalah meningkatkan kapasitas kompi kaveleri menjadi detasemen. Saat ini kompi kavaleri baru saja mendapat alat utama sistem pertahanan (Alutsista) dua Panser Tarantula.

“Sudah pasti kalau organisasi berkembang, Alutsistanya berkembang juga,” ujarnya.

Pangdam I/BB menambahkan, pada tahun ini TNI AD memastikan untuk menempatkan rudal pertahanan udara “starstreak” di Detasemen Arhanud Rudal 004 Dumai. Rencananya, akan ada 16 unit rudal buatan Inggris tersebut ditempatkan di Dumai.

Rudal ini sangat efektif untuk pertahanan udara yang menjadi satu kesatuan untuk memperkuat Pangkalan Udara Militer (Lanud) Roesmin Nurjadin, Pekanbaru.

“Yang kendalikan nanti Korhanudnas,” tegasnya.

Ia mengatakan Pulau Sumatera, terutama Riau, memiliki posisi strategis dalam petahanan nasional karena terdapat banyak kekayaan alam dan letaknya berdekatan dengan negara tetangga seperti Malaysia dan Singapura. Karena itu, Kodam I/BB merupakan satu-satunya organisasi militer TNI AD, yang membawahi lima Korem dengan perwira bintang satu di Indonesia.

Selain itu, ia mengatakan kondisi geografis berupa garis pantai yang panjang menjadi tantangan bagi TNI AD untuk melakukan pengamanan.

“Kita bekerjasama dengan polisi harus mewaspadai garis pantai yang cukup luas. Kalau tidak dibantu oleh rakyat, pelabuhan tikus (ilegal) dimanfaatkan untuk datangkan narkoba. Itu berbahaya,” tegas Mayjen TNI Lodewijk.

_Photo : Panser Tarantula TNI AD (istimewa)_

_Sumber : Antara Riau_

*TNI AU AKAN MELAKUKAN PEREMAJAAN SATRADAR 215 CONGOT*
2 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT


Operasional New Yogyakarta International Airport di Kulon Progo nantinya akan mendapat dukungan dari Satuan Radar 215 Congot milik TNI AU yang berposisi dekat dengan lokasi bandara.

Komandan Lanud Adi Sucipto, Marsekal Pertama Novyan Samyoga, usai audiensi dengan Bupati Kulon Progo, Rabu (1/3/2017), mengatakan Satradar 215 Congot tidak akan dihilangkan keberadaannya.

Dengan adanya Satradar 215 Congot, operasional bandara dipandang akan sangat terbantu, terkait informasi pergerakan pesawat yang akan menuju atau dari bandara di Kulon Progo, termasuk saling melengkapi informasi pergerakan pesawat yang melintas di wilayah Kulon Progo.

“Ibaratnya pengelola dari bandara Kulon Progo nanti, merem saja sudah dapat informasi tentang pergerakan pesawat dari mana? ya Radar Congot. Apalagi nanti dari pengelola bandara akan melengkapi peralatan yang lain,” terang Novyan Samyoga.

Danlanud menambahkan, TNI Angkatan Udara akan melakukan peremajaan pada teknologi radar yang dipakai di Satradar 215 Congot. Teknologi yang dipakai saat ini akan diganti dengan teknologi terbaru. Satradar 215 Congot ke depannya akan memiliki fungsi pertahanan dan keamanan serta fungsi pemantauan dalam rangka membantu penerbangan komersial di Bandara Kulon Progo.

_Sumber : RRI_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Nonton sukhoi manuver rendah






PINDAD SSBA

Under water rifle
Amphibious rifle

@imf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

nih berita "hilang" gara2 raja salman.., kalau ada yang sudah pernah "megang2" ini ringan bingit emang pesawatnya...










_Pesawat latih Grove TNI AU jatuh di Bandara Adi Soemarmo, Solo, Kamis (2/3/2017) 

http://jogja.tribunnews.com/2017/03...off-ini-penjelasan-kapentak-lanud-adisutjipto
_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mejikuhibiu

papacita said:


> Kohanudnas to have their own fighters again?
> 
> 
> *TNI AU Akan Menambah Pesawat Tempur Sergap*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> jpnn.com - Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo mengatakan TNI akan membangun pertahanan udara Nasional dengan menambah alat utama sistem persenjataan (Alutsista). Di antaranya radar, pesawat tempur sergap, rudal jarak sedang maupun senjata Penangkis Serangan Udara (PSU). Pengadaan alutsista ini dilaksanakan secara bertahap.
> 
> “Penambahan Alutsista ini, diharapkan Kohanudnas semakin memiliki kemampuan menjaga dan mengawasi seluruh wilayah NKRI, terutama wilayah udara di sepanjang perbatasan dengan negara-negara lain serta jalur lalu lintas laut yang padat dan rawan,” ungkap Panglima TNI saat memimpin upacara Serah Terima Jabatan (Sertijab) Panglima Komando Pertahanan Udara Nasional (Pangkohanudnas) dari Marsda TNl Abdul Muis kepada Marsda TNI Yuyu Sutisna di lapangan upacara Makohanudnas Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta Timur, Senin (28/2/2017). FOTO: Puspen TNI
> 
> Panglima TNI juga mengingatkan kepada seluruh anggota Kohanudnas dan jajarannya, bahwa jati diri prajurit TNI sebagai komitmen moral dan kemampuan profesional keprajuritan, hendaknya selalu dipelihara dan ditingkatkan yang kesemuanya akan bermuara pada keberhasilan pelaksanaan tugas pokok TNI.
> 
> “Saya melihat bahwa apa yang telah dicapai Kohanudnas saat ini merupakan rangkaian hasil kerja keras, disiplin, dedikasi dan loyalitas pengabdian segenap anggota Kohanudnas serta jajarannya,” tuturnya.
> 
> Sebelum mengakhiri amanatnya, Jenderal Gatot atas nama pribadi dan selaku pimpinan TNI menyampaikan ucapan terima kasih dan penghargaan yang setinggi-tingginya kepada Marsekal Muda TNI Abdul Muis atas pengabdian dalam melaksanakan tugas dan dharma baktinya selama menjabat, memimpin dan memajukan Kohanudnas.
> 
> Kepada Marsda TNI Yuyu Sutisna, Panglima TNI mengucapkan selamat atas kepercayaan dan kehormatan serta amanah yang diberikan TNI, negara dan bangsa sebagai Panglima Kohanudnas yang baru.
> 
> “Saya harapkan Marsda TNI Yuyu Sutisna dapat mengemban kepercayaan dan kehormatan ini dengan penuh rasa tanggung jawab,” tandasnya.
> 
> Menurut Kabidpenum Puspen TNI, Kolonel Inf Bedali Harefa, turut hadir dalam acara Sertijab tersebut antara lain, Kasal Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi, Wakasad Letjen TNI M. Erwin Syafitri, Wakasau Marsdya TNI Hadiyan Sumintaatmadja, para Asisten Panglima TNI, Kapuspen TNI Mayjen TNI Wuryanto, Dankorps Brimob Irjen. Polisi Murad Ismail serta pejabat teras Mabes TNI dan Angkatan.*(fri/jpnn)*




a squadron of Gripen maybe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## papacita

MarveL said:


> nih berita "hilang" gara2 raja salman.., kalau ada yang sudah pernah "megang2" ini ringan bingit emang pesawatnya...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pesawat latih Grove TNI AU jatuh di Bandara Adi Soemarmo, Solo, Kamis (2/3/2017)
> 
> http://jogja.tribunnews.com/2017/03...off-ini-penjelasan-kapentak-lanud-adisutjipto_



Tergelincir pas mau take off nose wheelnya terlipat ke dalam, bukan jatuh kek ilustrasinya.


----------



## Svantana

New pic of second Philippines ssv










Sea trial will be held on saturday, 4 march 2017 
Cimw

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

papacita said:


> Tergelincir pas mau take off nose wheelnya terlipat ke dalam, bukan jatuh kek ilustrasinya.



can be repaired apparently


----------



## anas_nurhafidz




----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Lepu (861) has successfully performed sea trial and able to reach 27knot max speed.







2 KCR-40 boats join Indonesia-Malasia coordinated patrol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

Indonesian Army Nubika (Nuclear, Biology, and Chemical) Company. Image credit to Lembaga Keris.











Image credit to Muhamad Galih Permadi.

Gallery From Jeff Prananda (below)




A Journey





Air Knights. A tribute to Lanner.





Never be forgotten.





Capturing The Air Soldier.





Light Flare at Halim AFB.





A-1330





Charming.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## papacita

Pandur 2 8x8 with cockerill 105mm




Pandur 2 8x8 30mm firing demo




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1732958030368400





@Adrian_Halim @ashar_sjarfi

Reactions: Like Like:
 9


----------



## Svantana

Triumph Awarded Contract with KAI for KF-X Airframe Mounted Accessory Drive








BERWYN, Pa.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Triumph Group, Inc. (NYSE:TGI) was selected by Korea Aerospace Industries, Ltd. (KAI), to provide Airframe Mounted Accessory Drives (AMAD) on the new KF-X fighter aircraft. The contract is in support of the latest generation of the air superiority fighter, which is scheduled to make its first flight in mid-2022 and begin low-rate initial production in 2024. The KF-X program is slated to benefit the Republic of Korea Air Force and the Indonesian Air Force.

“We are pleased to support the KF-X fighter program, which will replace the aging Korean fleet of F-4s and F-5s, as well as equip the Indonesian Air Force,” said Tom Holzthum, executive vice president of Triumph Integrated Systems. “This win will allow Triumph to showcase the extensive capability and experience of our Geared Solutions business.”
Triumph Integrated Systems’ Geared Solutions site in Park City, Utah, will design and produce the AMADs, which receive and distribute engine power to operate generators, pumps and other aircraft systems, and also carry the main engine starter turbine. The AMADs on the KF-X fighter jet will feature the latest innovations in the company’s aircraft accessory gearbox product line.

Triumph Group, Inc., headquartered in Berwyn, Pa., designs, engineers, manufactures, repairs and overhauls a broad portfolio of aircraft structures, components, accessories, subassemblies and systems. The company serves a broad, worldwide spectrum of the aviation industry, including original equipment manufacturers of commercial, regional, business and military aircraft and aircraft components, as well as commercial and regional airlines and air cargo carriers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Sistem Pertahanan Maritim Dalam MEF Saat Ini Disesuaikan Dengan Perkembangan Teknologi dan Ancaman*
Kamis, 2 Maret 2017




Jakarta – Sekretaris Jenderal Kementerian Pertahanan Laksdya TNI Widodo, Kamis (2/3) menerima kunjungan kehormatan Asisten Kepala Staf Pertahanan United Kingdom Laksda Simon Ancona di Kantor Kemhan, Jakarta. Dijelaskan bahwa sistem pertahanan maritim Indonesia yang disusun dalam Minimum Essential Force, masih tetap dilaksanakan dengan dilakukan beberapa penyesuaian dalam hal perkembangan teknologi pertahanan. Hal itu dianggap sangat wajar melihat perubahan ancaman yang terjadi saat ini, yang membutuhkan penyesuaian dalam hal sarana dan prasarana alutsista.

Kerjasama pertahanan antara kedua negara telah dikuatkan dengan penandatangan MoU kerjasama yang mengatur kerjasama di bidang pendidikan, intelijen, pertukaran informasi dan beberapa kerjasama lainnya sejak tahun 2012. Pada tahun 2014 telah dilaksanakan _navy to navy talk_ serta diserahkannya 3 unit kapal _Multi Role Light Frigate (MRLF)_ yang dinamai KRI Bung Tomo yang saat ini sedang melaksanakan operasi di Libanon. Kapal ini mendapat apresiasi dari PBB dan Pemerintah Libanon sebagai kapal yang digunakan oleh Indonesia buatan Inggris yang _high performance_.

Sekjen Kemhan Laksdya TNI Widodo berharap dapat melanjutkan kerjasama pendidikan di TNI AL bidang _Principal Warfare Officer_ (PWO) khususnya apabila dapat ditambahkan dengan pengetahuan mengenai _anti submarine warfare_. Sekjen Kemhan kemudian menjelaskan, Instruktur PWO TNI AL yang ada saat ini adalah merupakan lulusan dari program PWO dengan Angkatan Laut Inggris yang telah berlangsung sejak tahun 1980.

Asisten Kepala Staf Pertahanan UK Laksda Simon Ancona menyambut hangat kemungkinan kelanjutan kerjasama pendidikan dengan TNI AL. Dirinya mengharapkan dapat dilakukan pertemuan lanjutan untuk membahas kemungkinan memperluas bidang kerjasama di bidang pertahanan yang menguntungkan kedua negara.

Pemerintah Inggris menganggap kerjasama pertahanan dengan Indonesia walaupun tidak merupakan negara yang berada dalam satu kawasan ini sangat penting, Karena tidak dapat dipungkiri bahwa perdagangan laut yang dilakukan Inggris sebagian besar melalui kawasan Asia Pasifik. Jalur perdagangan laut di kawasan Asia Pasifik sangat penting bagi kepentingan perekonomian Inggris. Hal itu menyebabkan stabilitas keamanan di kawasan ini sangat penting bagi Pemerintah Inggris. Karena itulah Pemerintah Inggris terus melakukan pembicaraan untuk meningkatkan kerjasama pertahanan dengan negara-negara di kawasan Asia Pasifik. Kerjasama ini semata-mata untuk mendukung tercapainya stabilitas keamanan di kawasan Asia Pasifik. (DAS/SGY)

https://www.kemhan.go.id/2017/03/02...engan-perkembangan-teknologi-dan-ancaman.html


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Saudi king's Bali beach holiday turns into military exercise
_
A Bali beach holiday for Saudi Arabia's King Salman and his considerable entourage has turned into a military exercise for host Indonesia. The octogenarian monarch and his entourage of 1,500, including 25 princes and 10 ministers, flies on Saturday to Indonesia's Bali island aboard nine passenger jets for a private vacation. They will be guarded by at least 2,500 police and military personnel, as well as naval vessels parked offshore._
_http://www.reuters.com/article/us-saudi-asia-indonesia-bali-idUSKBN16A0Z8_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Bali military, police deploy snipers to protect King Salman*
Jumat, 3 Maret 2017 16:24 WIB - 0 Views

Nusa Dua, Bali (ANTARA News) - The Udayana Military Command and the Bali Police have deployed snipers at numerous sensitive areas to protect King Salman bin Abdulaziz al-Saud of Saudi Arabia while he vacations in Bali from March 4 to 9, 2017.

"We have given the troops special training and deployed them at certain points where undesirable incidents could happen," Udayana Military Commander Major General Kustanto Widiatmoko remarked after the show of joint security forces here, Friday.

The Bali Military, Police and the local government have deployed 2,500 security officials to provide security to the king of the oil-rich country of Saudi Arabia, he revealed. 

Earlier, Chief of the Bali Police Inspector General Petrus Golose stated in Denpasar, Wednesday, that over one thousand police officers would be deployed to guard King Salman.

"The Bali Police will deploy 878 officers apart from other personnel, with the total number reaching more than one thousand," Golose said.

Security will be stepped up from the moment the aircraft of the King and his entourage lands at the I Ngurah Rai International Airport. Security will be intensified at several roads and hotels where they will stay.

The traffic police will secure several roads, from the airport towards the hotels in Nusa Dua, which will be used by the Saudi King, crown prince, princesses, and ministers.

"We will deploy 78 cars and 38 motorcycles to secure the roads," Director of the Bali Traffic Police Anak Agung Sudana stated.

The Kings entourage will include the crown prince, 25 princes, and 10 ministers.

The visit by the Saudi King is being viewed by observers as a big promotion for Indonesias tourism industry, especially in the Middle East.

King Salmans plan to holiday in Balis world-famous resort island is expected to grab headlines in the Middle East.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017
http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/109731/bali-military-police-deploy-snipers-to-protect-king-salman


----------



## Svantana

Jakarta - TNI AL memesan tiga kapal selam dari Korea Selatan. Satu dari tiga kapal telah jadi dan akan segera dibawa ke Indonesia untuk kemudian dioperasionalkan.

Kapal selam tersebut dipesan Indonesia dari DSME (Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering) dengan proses Transfer of Technology (ToT). Satu kapal yang konstruksinya telah jadi sejak tahun lalu itu masih pada tahap uji coba.

Direncanakan kapal yang dibangun sejak tahun 2013 tersebut akan segera dikirimkan ke Indonesia setelah rangkaian uji coba selesai dilakukan.

"Kapal selama datang satu nanti bulan April," ungkap KSAL Laksamana Ade Supandi di Mabes TNI AL, Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Jumat (3/3/2017).

Ade sendiri bersama Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu menyaksikan langsung peluncuran pertama kapal selam dengan kode Hull Number H.7712 itu di galanagan kapal DSME di Dermaga Okpo, Korea Selatan pada 24 Maret 2016. Sesuai dengan kontrak, kapal pertama dan kedua dilaksanakan di Korsel, dan yang ketiga akan dilakukan di galangan kapal PT PAL Indonesia karena proses ToT.

Selama proses pembangunan kapal selam pertama dan kedua, semua berada di bawah kendali pengawasan Satuan Tugas Proyek Pengadaan Kapal Selam (Satgas Yekda KDSE DSME209) yang dipimpin oleh Kolonel Laut (P) Iwan Isnurwanto. Untuk meraih kesuksesan pembangunan kapal selama ketiga, PT PAL telah mengirimkan sejumlah 113 insinyur ke DSME, Korea Selatan, untuk terlibat dalam proses ToT dan pembelajaran pembangunan dan pengembangan kapal selam secara mandiri melalui tahap On the Job Training (OJT).

Kapal Selam Diesel Elektrik DSME209 yang merupakan produksi ekspor pertama kali pemerintah Korea Selatan tersebut merupakan pengembangan dari kapal selam tipe Chang Bogo Class milik Republic of Korean Navy (ROK Navy) dan Kapal Selam tipe Cakra klas yang dimiliki oleh TNI Angkatan Laut. Meski banyak yang menyebut nama kapal selam ini sebagai Chang Bogo Class, kabarnya sudah ada nama yang disiapkan bagi kapal selam yang dipersenjatai dengan torpedo berukuran 533 mm tersebut.

Baca Juga: Kapal Selam Canggih yang Dipesan RI dari Korsel Mulai Melaut

Kabarnya, kapal selam pertama akan diberi nama KRI Nagabanda 403. Kemudian kapal kedua dan ketiga masing-masing akan dinamai KRI Trisula 404 dan KRI Nagarangsang 405. Indonesia sendiri menandatangani kontrak pengadaan tiga kapal selam dengan DSME pada Desember 2011. Keseluruhan kapal akan diselesaikan pada tahun 2019.

Kapal selam ini mempunyai panjang 61,3 meter dengan kecepatan ± 21 knot di bawah air, dan dengan ketahanan berlayar lebih dari 50 hari. Secara umum kapal selam Chang Bogo Class ini memiliki beberapa kelebihan dari sisi teknologinya, seperti State of The Art technology yang meliputi Latest Combat System, Enhanced Operating System, Non-hull Penetrating Mast and Comfortable Accomodation.

Selain dipersenjatai torpedo dengan fasilitas delapan buah tabung peluncur, kapal selama Chang Bogo Class juga dirancang untuk mampu mendeploy ranjau laut, meluncurkan rudal anti kapal permukaan, serta mampu melepaskan Torpedo Counter Measure.

TNI AL sendiri sudah menyiapkan markas untuk kapal selam baru. Kapal-kapal selam Chang Bogo Class rencananya akan bermarkas di Teluk Palu, Sulawesi.

Bukan hanya KRI Nagabanda saja yang akan tiba, ada sejumlah kapal baru yang akan dimiliki jajaran TNI AL tahun ini. Kapal-kapal baru itu ada berbagai jenis. Tak hanya kapal perang, namun ada juga kapal untuk latihan.

"PKR (perusak kawal rudal) sudah ya, kapal layar latih, kemudian kapal-kapal PC (patroli cepat)," tutur Ade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Pembentukan Pasmar 3 Paling Lambat Rampung Tahun Depan*

*Jika Anggaran Turun*

*Marinir*

*TNI* masih terus berupaya mempersiapkan pembentukan Pasukan Marinir (Pasmar) 3. Kadispen TNI AL Laksma Gig Sipasulta, menyebut markas Pasmar 3 rencananya akan dibangun di sekitar teluk Kaimana, Papua Barat, sesuai keinginan Panglima TNI, Jendral TNI AD, Gatot Nurmantyo.

"_Sudah jelas, kurang lebih (di situ), maunya bapak Panglima sih ada satu di dekat (Teluk Kaimana), tapi itu masih konteksnya itu perlu dari nol sekali (pembangunannya),_" ujar Kadispen TNI AL, kepada wartawan di Mabes TNI AL, Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Jumat (3/3/2017).

Kata dia di kawasan Teluk Kaimana, Papua Barat, terdapat wilayah yang bernama Tanah Merah. Panglima TNI berharap Pasmar 3 yang akan menangani wilayah Timur Indonesia, markasanya akan dibangun di tempat tersebut. Pihak TNI AL juga sudah memberikan sejumlah masukan sebagai alternatif lokasi markas Pasmar 3 selain di Teluk Kaimana.

"_Kita lihat untung ruginya, kita sampaikan dalam bentuk apresiasi. Kalau beliau katakan di situ, implikasinya macam-macam, anggaran akan lebih besar lagi,_" ujarnya.

Namun kapan Pasmar 3 akan dibangun, Laksamana Gig Sipasulta, mengatakan prosesnya masih panjang. Saat ini TNI masih berkutat di anggaran. Jika anggaran sudah bisa diturunkan, ia memprediksi pada akhir tahun ini, atau selambat-lambatnya pada awal tahun depan, Pasmar 3 sudah terbentuk.

"_Ini prosesnya masih panjang, masih perlu dibangun fasilitas, orangnya, kekuatan personelnya,_" ujar Kadispen TNI AL.

* ♘ Tribunnews 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> *Pembentukan Pasmar 3 Paling Lambat Rampung Tahun Depan*
> 
> *Jika Anggaran Turun*
> 
> *Marinir*
> 
> *TNI* masih terus berupaya mempersiapkan pembentukan Pasukan Marinir (Pasmar) 3. Kadispen TNI AL Laksma Gig Sipasulta, menyebut markas Pasmar 3 rencananya akan dibangun di sekitar teluk Kaimana, Papua Barat, sesuai keinginan Panglima TNI, Jendral TNI AD, Gatot Nurmantyo.
> 
> "_Sudah jelas, kurang lebih (di situ), maunya bapak Panglima sih ada satu di dekat (Teluk Kaimana), tapi itu masih konteksnya itu perlu dari nol sekali (pembangunannya),_" ujar Kadispen TNI AL, kepada wartawan di Mabes TNI AL, Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Jumat (3/3/2017).
> 
> Kata dia di kawasan Teluk Kaimana, Papua Barat, terdapat wilayah yang bernama Tanah Merah. Panglima TNI berharap Pasmar 3 yang akan menangani wilayah Timur Indonesia, markasanya akan dibangun di tempat tersebut. Pihak TNI AL juga sudah memberikan sejumlah masukan sebagai alternatif lokasi markas Pasmar 3 selain di Teluk Kaimana.
> 
> "_Kita lihat untung ruginya, kita sampaikan dalam bentuk apresiasi. Kalau beliau katakan di situ, implikasinya macam-macam, anggaran akan lebih besar lagi,_" ujarnya.
> 
> Namun kapan Pasmar 3 akan dibangun, Laksamana Gig Sipasulta, mengatakan prosesnya masih panjang. Saat ini TNI masih berkutat di anggaran. Jika anggaran sudah bisa diturunkan, ia memprediksi pada akhir tahun ini, atau selambat-lambatnya pada awal tahun depan, Pasmar 3 sudah terbentuk.
> 
> "_Ini prosesnya masih panjang, masih perlu dibangun fasilitas, orangnya, kekuatan personelnya,_" ujar Kadispen TNI AL.
> 
> * ♘ Tribunnews *


Will there be an increase to personel number, or will it be the current strength, only divided by three?


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*4 Maret 2017*



Kapal selam KRI Nagapasa 403 (all photos : Korps Hiu Kencana)

*Kapal Selam Pesanan dari Korsel akan Tiba di Indonesia Bulan April*

Jakarta - TNI AL memesan tiga kapal selam dari Korea Selatan. Satu dari tiga kapal telah jadi dan akan segera dibawa ke Indonesia untuk kemudian dioperasionalkan.

Kapal selam tersebut dipesan Indonesia dari DSME (Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering) dengan proses Transfer of Technology (ToT). Satu kapal yang konstruksinya telah jadi sejak tahun lalu itu masih pada tahap uji coba.

Direncanakan kapal yang dibangun sejak tahun 2013 tersebut akan segera dikirimkan ke Indonesia setelah rangkaian uji coba selesai dilakukan.

"Kapal selama datang satu nanti bulan April," ungkap KSAL Laksamana Ade Supandi di Mabes TNI AL, Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Jumat (3/3/2017).

Ade sendiri bersama Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu menyaksikan langsung peluncuran pertama kapal selam dengan kode Hull Number H.7712 itu di galanagan kapal DSME di Dermaga Okpo, Korea Selatan pada 24 Maret 2016. Sesuai dengan kontrak, kapal pertama dan kedua dilaksanakan di Korsel, dan yang ketiga akan dilakukan di galangan kapal PT PAL Indonesia karena proses ToT.

Selama proses pembangunan kapal selam pertama dan kedua, semua berada di bawah kendali pengawasan Satuan Tugas Proyek Pengadaan Kapal Selam (Satgas Yekda KDSE DSME209) yang dipimpin oleh Kolonel Laut (P) Iwan Isnurwanto. Untuk meraih kesuksesan pembangunan kapal selama ketiga, PT PAL telah mengirimkan sejumlah 113 insinyur ke DSME, Korea Selatan, untuk terlibat dalam proses ToT dan pembelajaran pembangunan dan pengembangan kapal selam secara mandiri melalui tahap On the Job Training (OJT).






Kapal Selam Diesel Elektrik DSME209 yang merupakan produksi ekspor pertama kali pemerintah Korea Selatan tersebut merupakan pengembangan dari kapal selam tipe Chang Bogo Class milik Republic of Korean Navy (ROK Navy) dan Kapal Selam tipe Cakra klas yang dimiliki oleh TNI Angkatan Laut. Meski banyak yang menyebut nama kapal selam ini sebagai Chang Bogo Class, kabarnya sudah ada nama yang disiapkan bagi kapal selam yang dipersenjatai dengan torpedo berukuran 533 mm tersebut.

Kabarnya, kapal selam pertama akan diberi nama KRI Nagabanda 403. Kemudian kapal kedua dan ketiga masing-masing akan dinamai KRI Trisula 404 dan KRI Nagarangsang 405. Indonesia sendiri menandatangani kontrak pengadaan tiga kapal selam dengan DSME pada Desember 2011. Keseluruhan kapal akan diselesaikan pada tahun 2019.

Kapal selam ini mempunyai panjang 61,3 meter dengan kecepatan ± 21 knot di bawah air, dan dengan ketahanan berlayar lebih dari 50 hari. Secara umum kapal selam Chang Bogo Class ini memiliki beberapa kelebihan dari sisi teknologinya, seperti State of The Art technology yang meliputi Latest Combat System, Enhanced Operating System, Non-hull Penetrating Mast and Comfortable Accomodation. 

Selain dipersenjatai torpedo dengan fasilitas delapan buah tabung peluncur, kapal selama Chang Bogo Class juga dirancang untuk mampu mendeploy ranjau laut, meluncurkan rudal anti kapal permukaan, serta mampu melepaskan Torpedo Counter Measure.

TNI AL sendiri sudah menyiapkan markas untuk kapal selam baru. Kapal-kapal selam Chang Bogo Class rencananya akan bermarkas di Teluk Palu, Sulawesi.

Bukan hanya KRI Nagabanda saja yang akan tiba, ada sejumlah kapal baru yang akan dimiliki jajaran TNI AL tahun ini. Kapal-kapal baru itu ada berbagai jenis. Tak hanya kapal perang, namun ada juga kapal untuk latihan.

"PKR (perusak kawal rudal) sudah ya, kapal layar latih, kemudian kapal-kapal PC (patroli cepat)," tutur Ade.

(Detik)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## papacita

Kostrad : Pasukan Pemukul Strategis TNI AD
Penerangan Kostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## NEKONEKO

Didn't realize it, but recently TNI releasing good quality photo and even video, not in those potato quality again
And camo used in vechile more blend with the nature and start to abandoning those "ngejreng" camo,
Seems that someone in the command got some nice choice in this kind of things


*would be nice if they add English subtitle to the video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

jek_sperrow said:


> Didn't realize it, but recently TNI releasing good quality photo and even video, not in those potato quality again. And camo used in vechile more blend with the nature and start to abandoning those "ngejreng" camo, Seems that someone in the command got some nice choice in this kind of things. *would be nice if they add English subtitle to the video



I almost give it a pass, but your pitch intrigue me... Worth the time, especially the first few minutes.. cool.


----------



## papacita

*TNI AU Akan Tempatkan Pesawat Dron Didaerah Natuna Dan Tarakan*





TNI AU akan menempatkan pesawat dron di daerah perbatasan terutama di Natuna dan Tarakan dan akan mengadakan pengadaan pesawat dron yang lebih besar setingkat predator, sehingga mampu terbang dengan radius yang lebih luas yang akan connect dengan program Kementrian Pertahanan yang saat ini sedang membangun satelit yang nanti akan dapat digunakan oleh pesawat dron yang akan dikembangkan, sehingga daerah-daerah yang perlu perhatian dapat di awasi. Demikian dikatakan Kasau Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto, S.IP dihadapan para perwira dalam kunjungannya di Lanud Iswahjudi Madiun, Jumat (3/3/17). Diikuti juga para Asisten Kasau, Dan Korpaskhas, Pangkoopsau II dan pada Kelala Dinas jajaran Mabesau, selain itu Kasau juga mengunjungi Lanud Adi Soemarmo Solo dan Lanud Abdurachman Saleh Malang.

“Pemerintah memberikan program yaitu Renstra I, Renstra II dan Renstra III dan itu berdasarkan minimum essensial force, TNI AU bekerja mengarah kepada kepentingan-kepantingan Skadron-skadron Udara, sehingga prioritas kebijakan kepada pengadaan perlengkapan-perlengkapan seperti pada tahun 2017 pengadaan Radar untuk pesawat T-50 termasuk persenjataannya,”kata Kasau.

Menurutnya, Yang tidak kalah pentingnya adalah pengadaan pengganti pesawat F-5 yang dalam waktu dekat akan terealisasi dua atau tiga tahun mendatang, namun waktu yang begitu panjang perlu diperhatikan karena penerbang harus mengikuti jenjang karier, sehingga para penerbang harus mengikuti dan melaksanakan latihan di Skadron Udara 16 dan juga di Skadron Udara 11. “Termasuk kebutuhan sebanyak 12 Radar di seluruh Indonesia berdasarkan kepada minimum essensial force bukan ideal dan tahun 2019 ini akan berdatangan dan melengkapi kebutuhan TNI AU, ujarnya.

Kasau juga mengadakan trobosan yaitu dalam setiap kontrak pengadaan pesawat harus ada dua yang dimasukkan, yaitu pelatihan pilot harus sampai pada tingkat pertempuran dan memasukan semua kataloging speare dalam kontrak.

“Kita tidak boleh terjebak dengan tradisi yang ketat, kita harus membangun inovasi, tradisi tanpa inovasi akan ketinggalan, oleh sebab itu mari kita terus berinovasi dari kekurangan kita,”tegas Kasau.

Kasau menambahkan, Program kedepan segera melengkapi pesawat MRT (Multi Role Tanker) Airbus 330, sehingga bisa mendukung penerbangan untuk air refueling, selain itu akan membangun network centric warfare, sehingga dapat memberikan data link kepada pesawat-pesawat tempur dan yang tidak kalah pentingnya dapat memberikan data link kepada kapal-kapal perang, bahkan dalam suatu pertempuran Tank Leopard pun dapat diberikan datanya.

“Selain itu harus segera perkuat pesawat-pesawat survellance, sehingga Skadron Udara 5 untuk segera memasang peralatan yang mampu untuk melihat wilayah ZEE, apakah kapal-kapal yang mencuri ikan atau kapal perang lainnya sudah masuk ke wilayah kita. TNI AU juga akan membangun kebutuhan-kebutuhan seperti testcell engine T-50 yang SDMnya dapat menganbil dari yang menangani pesawat F-5, pengadaan radar pesawat T-50 dan persenjataannya seseuai dengan spek yang dimintanya,”pungkasnya.@Wa
http://www.siagaindonesia.com/14630...pesawat-dron-didaerah-natuna-dan-tarakan.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

>>> Mestinya kirim juga Komodo, supaya dapet cap battle proven 

Indobatt gets 6 unit Sherpa Light Scout Vehicles for its peace keeping mission in Lebanon

Indobatt menerima kendaraan tempur SHERPA _Light_ _Scout _untuk memperkuat alutsista prajurit Garuda. Sebanyak enam kendaraan tempur SHERPA kini dimiliki Indobatt untuk melaksanakan tugas operasi di wilayah Lebanon.






Kedatangan SHERPA di Indobatt pada tanggal 17 Februari 2017 langsung mendapat pengawasan dari Wakil Komandan (Wadan) PMPP TNI Kolonel Pnb Engkus Kuswara, S.IP., M.Tr (Han) beserta tim SHERPA yang telah tiba sebelumnya di Lebanon. Sebelum dioperasikan para personel yang akan mengawaki kendaraan tempur tersebut terlebih dahulu mendapat pelatihan dari tim yang didatangkan khusus dari _Renault Defence_ tempat pembuatan SHERPA.






Pelatihan secara marathon dengan waktu singkat diberikan kepada prajurit Indobatt, mulai dari cara mengemudi, perawatan, pemeliharaan hingga pemasangan alat komunikasi serta pemasangan sistem senjata.






Selain itu para awak SHERPA diharuskan mengerti spesifikasi dan karateristik kendaraan tersebut. Kendaraan tempur SHERPA ini berpenggerak roda 4×4 dengan bobot di rentang 7,9 sampai 11 ton, berperan multi fungsi ditenagai mesin Renault 215-hp sampai 265-hp dengan perseneling otomatis 6 percepatan.






SHERPA masih aman untuk melintasi medan genangan sedalam 1,5 meter. Bicara soal perlindungan, awak kendaraan sudah dilengkapi fasilitas proteksi nubika (nuklir, biologi dan kimia). Awak kendaraan pun dilengkapi proteksi dari bahaya api. Sebagai kendaraan lapis baja, SHERPA dilengkapi perlindungan balistik di level B6 dan ancaman ledakan ranjau juga telah diantisipasi, SHERPA dapat dengan mudah dibawa pesawat angkut berat sekelas C-130 Hercules atau Airbus A400M.






Setelah selama kurang lebih empat hari melaksanakan pelatihan, mulai dari personel yang akan mengawaki, pemeliharaan hingga tes _performance_ kendaraan. Pelatihan ditutup sekaligus serah terima kendaraan SHERPA dari Wadan PMPP TNI kepada Komandan Indobatt Letkol Inf Yudi Gumilar, S.Pd. Selain itu SHERPA Indobatt telah mendapat pemeriksaan dan sertifikasi dari tim _COE ORI UNIFIL_, sehingga secara langsung SHERPA siap operasi untuk mendukung tugas-tugas prajurit Garuda.

_*Penerangan Yonmek Konga 23-K*_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> >>> Mestinya kirim juga Komodo, supaya dapet cap battle proven
> 
> Indobatt gets 6 unit Sherpa Light Scout Vehicles for its peace keeping mission in Lebanon
> 
> Indobatt menerima kendaraan tempur SHERPA _Light_ _Scout _untuk memperkuat alutsista prajurit Garuda. Sebanyak enam kendaraan tempur SHERPA kini dimiliki Indobatt untuk melaksanakan tugas operasi di wilayah Lebanon.
> 
> View attachment 381615
> 
> 
> Kedatangan SHERPA di Indobatt pada tanggal 17 Februari 2017 langsung mendapat pengawasan dari Wakil Komandan (Wadan) PMPP TNI Kolonel Pnb Engkus Kuswara, S.IP., M.Tr (Han) beserta tim SHERPA yang telah tiba sebelumnya di Lebanon. Sebelum dioperasikan para personel yang akan mengawaki kendaraan tempur tersebut terlebih dahulu mendapat pelatihan dari tim yang didatangkan khusus dari _Renault Defence_ tempat pembuatan SHERPA.
> 
> View attachment 381622
> 
> 
> Pelatihan secara marathon dengan waktu singkat diberikan kepada prajurit Indobatt, mulai dari cara mengemudi, perawatan, pemeliharaan hingga pemasangan alat komunikasi serta pemasangan sistem senjata.
> 
> View attachment 381612
> 
> 
> Selain itu para awak SHERPA diharuskan mengerti spesifikasi dan karateristik kendaraan tersebut. Kendaraan tempur SHERPA ini berpenggerak roda 4×4 dengan bobot di rentang 7,9 sampai 11 ton, berperan multi fungsi ditenagai mesin Renault 215-hp sampai 265-hp dengan perseneling otomatis 6 percepatan.
> 
> View attachment 381616
> 
> 
> SHERPA masih aman untuk melintasi medan genangan sedalam 1,5 meter. Bicara soal perlindungan, awak kendaraan sudah dilengkapi fasilitas proteksi nubika (nuklir, biologi dan kimia). Awak kendaraan pun dilengkapi proteksi dari bahaya api. Sebagai kendaraan lapis baja, SHERPA dilengkapi perlindungan balistik di level B6 dan ancaman ledakan ranjau juga telah diantisipasi, SHERPA dapat dengan mudah dibawa pesawat angkut berat sekelas C-130 Hercules atau Airbus A400M.
> 
> View attachment 381617
> 
> 
> Setelah selama kurang lebih empat hari melaksanakan pelatihan, mulai dari personel yang akan mengawaki, pemeliharaan hingga tes _performance_ kendaraan. Pelatihan ditutup sekaligus serah terima kendaraan SHERPA dari Wadan PMPP TNI kepada Komandan Indobatt Letkol Inf Yudi Gumilar, S.Pd. Selain itu SHERPA Indobatt telah mendapat pemeriksaan dan sertifikasi dari tim _COE ORI UNIFIL_, sehingga secara langsung SHERPA siap operasi untuk mendukung tugas-tugas prajurit Garuda.
> 
> _*Penerangan Yonmek Konga 23-K*_



bawa Sherpa dari Perancis ke Lebanon lebih murah daripada bawa Komodo dari Indonesia IMHO, kecuali ada tebengan gratis

*KSAU Kunker Ke Lanud Iswahjudi*
Jumat, 3 Maret 2017 16:28 WIB | 173 Views






KSAU Kunker Ke Lanud IswahjudiKepala Staf TNI Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto memberikan pengarahan kepada prajurit TNI AU di Skuadron Udara 14 saat melakukan kunjungan kerja (kunker) di Lanud Iswahjudi, Magetan, Jawa Timur, Jumat (3/3/2017). KSAU Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Lanud Iswahjudi guna melihat kondisi Alat Utama Sistem Persenjataan (alutsista) sekaligus memberikan pengarahan kepada para prajurit TNI AU di Lanud Iswahjudi. (ANTARA FOTO/Siswowidodo)







KSAU Kunker Ke Lanud IswahjudiKepala Staf TNI Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto (kanan) memberikan pengarahan kepada prajurit TNI AU di Skuadron Udara 15 yang mengoperasikan pesawat tempur T-50 Golden Eagle saat melakukan kunjungan kerja (kunker) di Lanud Iswahjudi, Magetan, Jawa Timur, Jumat (3/3/2017). KSAU Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Lanud Iswahjudi guna melihat kondisi Alat Utama Sistem Persenjataan (alutsista) sekaligus memberikan pengarahan kepada para prajurit TNI AU di Lanud Iswahjudi. (ANTARA FOTO/Siswowidodo)







Operasi Pengamanan Wilayah PerbatasanPetugas memandu pesawat tempur Sukhoi-30 MK2 yang hendak parkir usai berpatroli di wilayah perbatasan Indonesia-Timor Leste dan perbatasan Indonesia-Australia di Kupang, NTT, Kamis, (2/3/2017). Sebanyak tiga pesawat Sukhoi milik TNI AU yang bermarkas di Lanud Hassanudin Makasar melakukan operasi rutin pengamanan wilayah perbatasan guna mencegah berbagai kasus pelanggaran hukum seperti ilegal fishing dan penyelundupan. (ANTARA FOTO/Kornelis Kaha)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*RINI ANGKAT KSAU JADI KOMISARIS UTAMA PTDI*
3 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT




_Hadi Tjahjanto (detik)_

Kementerian BUMN hari ini mengumumkan pemberhentian dan pengangkatan Komisaris Utama PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI).

“Bertempat di lantai 6 Kantor Kementerian BUMN, Jalan Medan Merdeka Selatan No 13 Jakarta Pusat, dilaksanakan penyerahan Salinan Keputusan Menteri Badan Usaha Milik Negara Selaku Rapat Umum Pemegang Saham Perusahaan Perseroan (Persero) PT Dirgantara Indonesia nomor : SK-43/MBU/03/2017, tentang Pemberhentian dan Pengangkatan Komisaris Utama Perusahaan Perseroan (Persero) PT Dirgantara Indonesia,” demikian penjelasan keterangan tertulis Kementerian BUMN, Kamis (2/3/2017).

Acara dibuka oleh Deputi Bidang Usaha Pertambangan, Industri Strategis dan Media Kementerian BUMN Fajar Harry Sampurno pukul 16.00 WIB, dihadiri oleh Direksi dan Komisaris PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) beserta Pejabat Pimpinan Tinggi Kementerian BUMN.

Melalui penyerahan Salinan Keputusan ini, Menteri Badan Usaha Milik Negara Rini M Soemarno selaku Rapat Umum Pemegang Saham Perusahaan Perseroan (Persero) PT Dirgantara Indonesia memberhentikan dengan hormat Agus Supriatna sebagai Komisaris Utama yang diangkat berdasarkan Keputusan Menteri Badan Usaha Milik Negara Nomor SK-255/MBU/10/2015 tanggal 1 Oktober 2015 dengan ucapan terima kasih atas segala sumbangan tenaga dan pikirannya selama memangku jabatan tersebut.

Dalam kesempatan yang sama, Rini mengangkat Hadi Tjahjanto sebagai Komisaris Utama Perusahaan Perseroan (Persero) PT Dirgantara Indonesia.

Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto adalah Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Udara (KSAU), mulai menjabat sejak 18 Januari 2017 lalu. Pria kelahiran Malang 53 tahun lalu ini lulus dari Akademi Angkatan Udara tahun 1983. Sebelum diangkat menjadi KSAU, Hadi pernah menjabat sebagai Kepala Dinas Penerangan TNI AU pada 2013-2015, dan Irjen Kementerian Pertahanan pada 2017-2017.

_Sumber : Detik_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Ini helikopter pesanan TNI kapan selesainya coba...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

5 units, 60 meter navigation ship under finishing at Palindo Marine Shipyard






First steel cutting of 2 units LCU ordered by the MOD for the Army at PT. DRU on february 2nd, last month






Tankboat at NAVDEX 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Ini helikopter pesanan TNI kapan selesainya coba...
> View attachment 381741
> 
> View attachment 381742


seneng bgt dipake buat foto selfie karyawannya


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> seneng bgt dipake buat foto selfie karyawannya


Ini nih yang bikin nyesek TNI AU, barang udah dihanggar dari kapan tau, tapi nggak selesai-selesai... Kayaknya nasib heli AKS juga bakal suram...


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Ini nih yang bikin nyesek TNI AU, barang udah dihanggar dari kapan tau, tapi nggak selesai-selesai... Kayaknya nasib heli AKS juga bakal suram...



makanya AD dah mau langsung pesen blackhawk dan Mi series, AU pesen helo AW fam dan AL jg lg cari2 sendiri. LoL


----------



## katarabhumi

*Wikkens.. *





















Credit : Photo owners and the beauties.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

greeing to this policy, you consent to our use of cookies in accordance with the terms of this policy.


DEFENCE AND SPACE

Home > Our Portfolio › Military Aircraft › A330 MRTT
*A330 MRTT*





The benchmark for multi-role tanker and transport aircraft. Based on the successful A330 aircraft the MRTT is capable of conducting tanking missions, passenger and cargo transport with one aircraft and without compromises.










*Refuelling Mission*

The A330 MRTT can carry 111 tonnes of fuel for refuelling other aircraft, which is the highest capacity of all aircraft currently available on the market. In a typical mission the MRTT can offload 50 000kg to a broad range of receivers during 4 hours loiter at over 1,000 nm from its base.
he benchmark for multi-role tanker and transport aircraft. Based on the successful A330 aircraft the MRTT is capable of conducting tanking missions, passenger and cargo transport with one aircraft and without compromises.










*Refuelling Mission*

The A330 MRTT can carry 111 tonnes of fuel for refuelling other aircraft, which is the highest capacity of all aircraft currently available on the market. In a typical mission the MRTT can offload 50 000kg to a broad range of receivers during 4 hours loiter at over 1,000 nm from its base.





*Transport Mission*


The A330 can fit up to 37 tonnes in 8 LD3 containers in its cargo compartment while still being able to re-fuel other aircraft and transporting passengers during the same mission. Unlike its competition the A330 MRTT requires no additional fuel tanks and it has one additional line of seats contributing to its outstanding effectiveness.


300 Passengers (plus 8 pallets) up to about 8400km
MedEvac with up to 130 stretchers plus seats for Medical Personal

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

*Production of the first Prototype as part of the Indonesia Modern Medium Weight Tank Program in the first Quarter of 2017*

Sharing that they made significant progress with their Indonesian partners regarding the medium weight class tank project conducted under the auspices of the Undersecretariat for Defense Industries, Mr. Küçük continued, “Here, we are developing a tank in approximately 32-35 tons of weight. The weight will adjust based on the armor configuration over it. We are developing a tank with the weight suitable for the field in the given region. 

The turret over the tank was directly selected by the Indonesian Ministry of Defense. It has a 105 mm long turret and it has the turret’s own systems over it. We aim to develop our own turret systems with the Turkish Defense Companies and we wish to initiate the serial production with our own turrets. Our turret selected by Indonesia exists over the prototype at the moment. Engineers of our Indonesian partner PT PINDAD have been collaborating with us since the beginning of the project and throughout all development and production stages. We will be manufacturing the first prototype at the FNSS facilities. 

Presently we started the production and the production of the first prototype will be completed by the first quarter of the coming year, and subsequently the engineers who were trained here and involved in all the processes will be manufacturing the second prototype with our support at PT PINDAD facilities. 

The second prototype manufactured in Indonesia will be displayed in operation at a special day of the Indonesian Armed Forces on 5 October 2017 and afterwards the user acceptance tests will be launched and the Indonesian Army will be receiving the certification.” 

http://www.defenceturkey.com/en/content/la...d-industry-2543

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Action movie lovers, Headshot is released for worldwide audiance
_Go watch on itunes_: _https://itunes.apple.com/us/movie/headshot/id1192458064_

>>> Damn good and bloody!


----------



## MarveL

*Jupiter Aerobatic Team (JAT) on exercise as preparation for LIMA AIRSHOW 2017, MALAYSIA.*







Tim aerobatik TNI AU, The Jupiters sedang bersiap untuk beraksi di ajang Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition (LIMA) 2017 di Malaysia pada 15-28 Maret 2017. Para anggota Jupiter Aerobatic Team (JAT) memulai latihannya di Lanud Adisutjipto Yogyakarta. 

"Untuk menghadapi event LIMA di Malaysia tahun ini, formasi The Jupiters mengalami regenerasi," ujar Kapentak Lanud Adisutjipto Mayor Sus Giyanto dalam keterangan tertulisnya kepada *detikcom*, Minggu (5/3/2017). 

Flight Leader kali ini ada di tangan Letkol Pnb HM Kisha "Razhor" yang juga menjabat sebagai Danskandik 102. Sedangkan di posisi Right Wingman ada Kapten Pnb Idam "Godham" Satria dan posisi Left Wingman yakni Kapten Pnb Ferdinan "Corbie" Habibi. 

"Lead Synchro juga masih dibesut oleh Mayor Marcell "Liger" dan Mayor Pnb Frando " Fennex" Marpaung sebagai Synchro. Sedangkan posisi Slot Kapt Pnb Oliv "Cyborg"," imbuhnya. 

Giyanto menyebut para member tersebut merupakan perpaduan member baru dan member lama yang nantinya siap memasuki proses regenerasi. 

"Dengan akan tampilnya The Jupiters di Langkawi ini, maka JAT mulai melaksanakan persiapan dan latihan rutin di atas langit Lanud Adisutjipto, Yogjakarta dan sekitarnya," kata Giyanto. 





_Tim Jupiter beraksi sebelum ke Malaysia (Dokumentasi Pentak Lanud Adisutjipto)
_
Latihan yang dijalani The Jupiters selama ini adalah untuk memantapkan semua formasi. Terdapat 18 formasi yang dipersiapkan dengan melatih kerja sama gerakan dan pasangan.

"Tetap dengan menampilkan kekuatan udara yang kuat melalui sebuah pertunjukan aerobatik yang menampilkan enam pesawat KT-1B dengan warna patriotik Indonesia, Merah Putih, paramember tersebut merupakan duta negara, sehingga bangga untuk mengharumkan nama bangsa," tutupGiyanto.





_Foto: Tim Jupiter beraksi sebelum ke Malaysia (Dokumentasi Pentak Lanud Adisutjipto)_
_
https://news.detik.com/berita/d-343...m-jupiters-tni-au-sebelum-beraksi-di-malaysia_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Airbus Tawarkan Digitalisasi ke PT DI Jika TNI AU Operasikan Pesawatnya*


AVIATREN.com – Minggu lalu, Head of Military Aircraft Division Airbus, Fernando Alonso berkunjung ke Indonesia. Dalam kunjungannya itu, Alonso mengaku bertemu dengan Menkopolhukam, Wiranto.

Kepada AVIATREN di sela acara makan malam bersama para blogger pada Rabu (3/8/2016), Alonso menceritakan, salah satu diskusi antara keduanya adalah kerja sama digitalisasi dengan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI).

“Banyak yang bisa dikerjakan, cara kami membangun dan mengoperasikan pesawat juga sudah berbeda dengan masa lalu,” kata Alonso.

“Kami ingin membantu PT DI mempercepat akuisisi digitalisasi,” imbuhnya.

Menurut Alonso, digitalisasi dalam produksi, operasi, dan perawatan pesawat sangat penting bagi PT DI jika ingin bersaing di wilayah Asia Pasifik.






Dengan digitalisasi, maka keduanya, yakni Airbus Defence and Space (ADS) dan PT DI bisa memiliki proyek yang bisa dikerjakan bersama-sama.

Lalu kerja sama apa yang dimaksud oleh Alonso? Kerja sama itu bisa berupa pemeliharaan dan pengoperasian pesawat. PT DI dianggap Alonso sebagai pemain unggul dan satu-satunya yang bisa mendukung operasional TNI AU.

Nah, jika kerja sama ini direalisasaikan, maka tentunya harus ada produk-produk yang harus mereka kerjakan bersama, bukan?

Di sini menariknya. Alonso menjabarkan, ada tiga produk pesawat ADS yang utama, yakni C295, tanker MRTT (Multi Role Tanker Transport), dan pesawat angkut A400M. Selain itu, ADS juga membawahi Eurofighter yang memproduksi pesawat tempur Typhoon.

“Pesawat-pesawat itu semuanya digital, terhubung dengan komputer,” kata Alonso.

Namun saat ditanya apakah ADS secara resmi menawarkan keempat pesawat tadi di atas, Alonso tidak menampik sekaligus tidak mengiyakannya.

“Ini kerja sama jangka panjang, Menteri (Wiranto) juga mengaku digitalisasi sangat diperlukan, sekarang (Menteri) menunggu waktu saja kami datang dengan penawaran apa,” katanya.

Bisa disimpulkan, digitalisasi menjadi penawaran Airbus (ToT/Transfer of Technology) jika nantinya Indonesia mengoperasikan pesawat-pesawat buatan Airbus Military. PT DI akan mendapatkan upgrade pelatihan dan peralatan untuk memelihara pesawat-pesawat Airbus Military yang dioperasikan oleh TNI AU.

Perlu diketahui, saat ini TNI AU sudah mengoperasikan beberapa alutsista buatan Airbus, seperti helikopter Puma dan pesawat C295. Menurut Reuters (11/5/2016) pun, Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu pernah mengutarakan Indonesia akan membeli sejumlah A400M.

“Indonesia berencana membeli Airbus A400M, namun jumlahnya tidak banyak. Saat ini kita belum butuh beli dalam jumlah banyak,” ujar Ryamizard.







http://aviatren.com/2016/08/airbus-t...an-pesawatnya/

*Bell 429 GlobalRanger Pesanan Polri Telah Mengudara*
indomiliter | 03/03/2017 | Dari Ruang Tempur,Helikopter | 14 Comments







Tanpa hiruk pikuk soal ToT (_Transfer of Technology_), dua helikopter ringan pesanan Direktorat Kepolisian Udara (Polisi Udara) RI jenis Bell 429 GlobalRanger kini telah rampung diproduksi, bahkan terlihat sudah mengudara di fasilitas manufakturnya. Penandatanganan pengadaan dua helikopter dilakukan pada ajang Singapore AirShow 2016. Kehadiran Bell 429 GlobalRanger dilakukan sebagai langkah peremajaan pada armada unit helikopter NBO-105 yang sudah digunakan Polri sejak beberapa dekade.

global ranger....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Batalyon kavaleri 9/SDK menerima alutsista baru Tank Scorpion dan Stormer dari yonkav 1/BCC Kostrad sebanyak 14 unit,yaitu 9 Tank Scorpion, 3 Stormer AP, 1 Stormer Komando, 1 Stormer Recovery. Jumat 24/02/17.

Tank Scorpion dan Stormer ini akan menggantikan Tank AMX 13 APC yang sebelumnya di miliki Batalyon Kavaleri 9/SDK untuk memenuhi organisasi Batalyon Kavaleri 9/SDK yang baru. Alutsista ini sebelumnya diawaki oleh Batalyon Kavaleri 1/BCC Kostrad yang sekarang dipercaya mengawaki Tank Leopard.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

*AAD2014: Rippel showcases upgraded grenade launcher*
19th September 2014 - 14:00by Tim Fish in Pretoria 







An upgraded version of the 40mm Extended Range Multi Shot Grenade Launcher (XRGL 40) is being displayed by Rippel Effects at the AAD exhibition in Pretoria, South Africa.

The company has modified the system with a sight that allows an operator to rapidly switch between firing less lethal, low velocity (LV) and medium velocity (MV) munitions.

A spokesperson told Shephard that the grenade launcher’s new GR40 sighting system means that it can fire all three types of ammunition and this has made it very popular on the market for militaries that want the option of using less lethal munitions that can be fired from the same launcher as the LV and MV rounds.

The launcher can fire standard 40x46 LV rounds out to a range of about 380m and the MV 40x51 rounds can reach up to 800m. Other improvements in the upgrade are that the launcher is lighter at just 4.9kg, has an adjustable buttstock, improved iron sights and is water proof to a depth of 2m.

The weapon has a rotating cylinder magazine, can fire six shots and works using a gas-operated VPPD system. The GR40 sight is aimed with both eyes open and can be used in day and night with an ultra-low light mode for use with night vision equipment.

The spokesperson said that in 2013, the company sold 632 XRGL 40 systems mainly to military customers in the Middle East, but he added there was interest from military users in India, Venezuela, Peru and Indonesia.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/...4-rippel-showcases-upgraded-grenade-launcher/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Batalyon kavaleri 9/SDK menerima alutsista baru Tank Scorpion dan Stormer dari yonkav 1/BBC Kostrad sebanyak 14 unit,yaitu 9 Tank Scorpion, 3 Stormer AP, 1 Stormer Komando, 1 Stormer Recovery. Jumat 24/02/17.
> 
> Tank Scorpion dan Stormer ini akan menggantikan Tank AMX 13 APC yang sebelumnya di miliki Batalyon Kavaleri 9/SDK untuk memenuhi organisasi Batalyon Kavaleri 9/SDK yang baru. Alutsista ini sebelumnya diawaki oleh Batalyon Kavaleri 1/BBC Kostrad yang sekarang dipercaya mengawaki Tank Leopard.


Yonkav 1/BBC atau BCC (Badak Ceta Cakti)?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

A400 arrived at Halim Perdanakusuma, yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Info from Windu Pratama (Design Engineer Pindad) at Formil
_Spektek dan tupoksi MMWT (Modern Medium Weight Tank)_

Pindad&FNSS diminta membuat tank combat dengan kriteria:
1. >20hp/ton
2. Dimensi maks 7 x 3,5 x 2,5 meter
3. Proteksi level 5!
4. Ground clearance 45cm
5. 3 crew
6. Anti mine protection level 3b dan 4.
7. Total amunisi 105 yg bisa dibawa 45 butir

Dengan tugas utama sebagai tank tempur utama....dst dll..
Serta 276 butir kriteria detail yg tersepakati dalam system requirements list.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Info from Windu Pratama (Design Engineer Pindad) at Formil
> _Spektek dan tupoksi MMWT (Modern Medium Weight Tank)_
> 
> Pindad&FNSS diminta membuat tank combat dengan kriteria:
> 1. >20hp/ton
> 2. Dimensi maks 7 x 3,5 x 2,5 meter
> 3. Proteksi level 5!
> 4. Ground clearance 45cm
> 5. 3 crew
> 6. Anti mine protection level 3b dan 4.
> 7. Total amunisi 105 yg bisa dibawa 45 butir
> 
> Dengan tugas utama sebagai tank tempur utama....dst dll..
> Serta 276 butir kriteria detail yg tersepakati dalam system requirements list.



i just feel, this requirement is on par with AMX 30 or leopard 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> i just feel, this requirement is on par with AMX 30 or leopard 1


Even better, and not bad at all for medium tank. He made this confirmation because some smart *** commenting & ridiculing MMWT design decision


----------



## umigami

madokafc said:


> i just feel, this requirement is on par with AMX 30 or leopard 1



Is that good or bad?


----------



## NEKONEKO

it is enough, this tank not intended to fight head to head against Main Battle Tank, more like to destroy light armored vechile


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Is that good or bad?



good, considering we are starting from nothing into designing something comparable with Western European Early Cold War stuff standard MBT. After this i hope we can move on to designing into the latest gen of MBT like K2 or else.....btw this medium tank projects will clearly opened many stuff like opening the local supplier for many parts needed to assembly the tanks, increasing the proficiency level of our engineer and architect to design and build an armored vehicle in class of tank, built the necessary production line to assemble the tanks and so on. This joint project will involving the setting up of CMI turret assembly production in PT PINDAD facility, including transfer technology to built locally the gun....



jek_sperrow said:


> it is enough, this tank not intended to fight head to head against Main Battle Tank, more like to destroy light armored vechile



though i am very sure this can be used for head to head against many tanks we can found in the region (like Thailand Patton, Vietnam T55 and T62, Cambodia type 59) though i am agreed we must to prop up the number of our Leopard 2 in inventory


----------



## mandala

jek_sperrow said:


> it is enough, this tank not intended to fight head to head against Main Battle Tank, more like to destroy light armored vechile


Although not intended to fight head to head against MBT but with CMI 105mm gun it can fire the Falarick 105 gun-launched anti-tank guided missile (GLATGM). Ofcourse if Indonesia plan to buy also the Falarick 105.

Cockerill Falarick 105:






From FNSS MMWT article:

https://www.fnss.com.tr/en/news/fns...-design-of-the-modern-medium-weight-tank-mmwt

Although medium tanks are seen as a no-match forheavy main battle tanks (MBTs) in the 60-70 tonnes range, utilizing its stealth and mobility, MMWT can be tasked against MBTs in specific scenarios, such as mobile screening operations, flank attacks, ambush attacks, emergency delaying operations and support of friendly MBTs.


----------



## NEKONEKO

madokafc said:


> though i am very sure this can be used for head to head against many tanks we can found in the region (like Thailand Patton, Vietnam T55 and T62, Cambodia type 59)


But... ma'am, Singapore Leo 2, Malaysian PT-91, Australian Abrams




mandala said:


> Although medium tanks are seen as a no-match forheavy main battle tanks (MBTs) in the 60-70 tonnes range, utilizing its stealth and mobility, MMWT can be tasked against MBTs in specific scenarios, such as mobile screening operations, flank attacks, ambush attacks, emergency delaying operations and support of friendly MBTs.


Yeah Like what i said, not head to head. yeah can be used to fight MBT but in specific scenarios.
The spec is enough for a medium tank.
The main purpose is not to fight MBT, but if needed it still can be used to fight MBT(effectivity : ?)
IMHO


----------



## umigami

madokafc said:


> good, considering we are starting from nothing into designing something comparable with Western European Early Cold War stuff standard MBT. After this i hope we can move on to designing into the latest gen of MBT like K2 or else.....btw this medium tank projects will clearly opened many stuff like opening the local supplier for many parts needed to assembly the tanks, increasing the proficiency level of our engineer and architect to design and build an armored vehicle in class of tank, built the necessary production line to assemble the tanks and so on. This joint project will involving the setting up of CMI turret assembly production in PT PINDAD facility, *including transfer technology to built locally the gun*....



agree, but i think they will not transfer knowledge of high preasure gun that easily, can krakatau steel provide good quality steel for that?


----------



## Nike

jek_sperrow said:


> But... ma'am, Singapore Leo 2, Malaysian PT-91, Australian Abrams
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Like what i said, not head to head. yeah can be used to fight MBT but in specific scenarios.
> The spec is enough for a medium tank.
> The main purpose is not to fight MBT, but if needed it still can be used to fight MBT(effectivity : ?)
> IMHO



got Leopard and other stuff to defeat such threat (apache, hind, milan, javelin, nlaw and among other). Actually our army anti armor capability is quite good but just not enough in number


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> A400 arrived at Halim Perdanakusuma, yesterday
> 
> View attachment 382015



















Bonus








Credit to 
https://www.instagram.com/amcspotters/
https://www.instagram.com/yohanes_b_chrismayoga/
https://www.instagram.com/raykahnariga/
https://www.instagram.com/amcspotters/
https://www.instagram.com/ndoyansyah/
https://www.instagram.com/abeliospotters/








Credit JeffPrananda

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

[Headshot throwback] Oh soo good, and memorable... the ending


----------



## gondes

*Positif, Pandur FSV TNI AD Pakai Kubah CT-CV 105*




Korps Kavaleri TNI AD memiliki panser kanon generasi pertama, Alvis FV601 _Saladin_ yang mengandalkan kanon L5A1 76 mm. Jasa panser lawas ini cukup banyak, termasuk mengamankan ibu kota Jakarta dari amukan massa perusuh Malari 1974.

Hari-hari kejayaan _Saladin_ jelas sudah berlalu. Walaupun sejumlah _Saladin _pernah menjalani retrofit di Bengpuspalad, Bandung, Jawa /Barat, namun sudah tentu dari segi teknologi dan persenjataan sudah pasti ketinggalan.

Sebagai penggantinya, Kementerian Pertahanan sudah memesan panser kanon Badak 90 mm buatan Pindad. Namun baru-baru ini terbetik kabar bahwa TNI AD juga mengincar panser 8×8 _Pandur II_ buatan Austria, Ceko, atau Portugal.

Ada tiga negara yang disebutkan karena memang ketiga negara tersebut membuat _Pandur II_ di negaranya berdasar lisensi Steyr-Puch Austria. TNI AD sendiri memesan _Pandur II_ dari Excalibur Army yang merupakan agen pemasaran General Dynamics Land Systems.

Dari 4 unit _Pandur II_ yang dipinang TNI AD, dua unit dikabarkan merupakan panser kanon kaliber 105 mm NATO dan sisanya menggunakan kanon 30mm.

_Pandur II_ didesain selayaknya kendaraan tempur 8×8 pada umumnya, dengan _hull_ terbuat dari baja dengan proteksi dasar berupa kemampuan untuk menahan hantaman proyektil 7,62 mm NATO.

Desain _hull_ milik _Pandur II_ memiliki siluet yang ramping dan ketinggian yang rendah. Untuk dapat diangkut oleh pesawat sekelas C-130 _Hercules_, seluruh sistem senjata dan _add on armor Pandur II_ harus dilepas terlebih dahulu. Jika tidak, jangan harap varian 105mm _Pandur II_ bisa dibawa oleh _Herky_.

_Pandur II_ sendiri menggunakan mesin diesel Cummins ISC350 yang menyemburkan daya sebesar 285 tenaga kuda. Mesin ini dikawinkan dengan sistem transmisi ZF 6HP 602C dengan _transfer box_ dua langkah.

Mesin tersebut didesain sudah dalam _power pack _bersama sistem transmisi sehingga dapat diganti dalam waktu hanya 30 menit.

Suspensi pada _Pandur II_ didesain independen untuk dapat memberikan kenyamanan maksimal bagi penumpangnya. Dua sumbu terdepan dapat dibelokkan dan ditambah dengan sistem _auxiliary control brake_ yang memperlambat putaran roda di sisi dalam ketika berbelok. Sistem ini juga dapat memperkecil radius putaran kendaraann untuk bermanuver di jalanan sempit.

Sejatinya, _Pandur II_ varian kanon 105 mm dikawinkan dengan kubah OTO Melara HITFACT 105 mm bagi kebutuhan AD Portugal. Siapa nyana, ternyata terjadi masalah dengan kemampuan mitigasi _recoil_ dari hull. Akhirnya Portugal tidak jadi mengakuisisi varian kanon _Pandur II_.

Pilihan berikutnya untuk integrasi kubah dijatuhkan kepada CMI Defence, Belgia dengan produknya CT-CV 105. Kubah ini juga sudah dipilih untuk proyek medium tank PT. Pindad-FNSS sehingga seharusnya tidak menjadi masalah apabila nantinya _Pandur II_ versi kanon akan diakuisisi dalam jumlah besar.

Menurut sumber _Angkasa, _ranpur kanon _Pandur II_ sudah dipastikan akan mengusung kubah CT-CV dengan kanon 105mm beralur (_rifled_).

Untuk konfigurasi kubahnya, CMI memutuskan menggunakan dua awak saja, plus sistem _autoloader _untuk CT-CV 105 sehingga beban awak bisa berkurang.

Meriamnya menggunakan ulir dan sudah mengikuti standarisasi NATO, sehingga mampu melontarkan seluruh munisi 105mm NATO. Sistem kubahnya sendiri dibuat secara modular, dengan kemampuan standar proteksi NATO 4569 STANAG 3 (7,62x51mm AP, 150 meter).

Ada opsi _applique plate_ yang dapat dipasang sesuai kebutuhan untuk meningkatkan proteksinya sampai ke level STANAG 4 dan bahkan ke STANAG 5 (25mm NATO AP) sehingga mampu bertahan dari serangan kendaraan tempur dengan kanon tembak cepat.

Kanon Cockerill 105HP (_High Pressure_) pada kubah CT-CV memiliki tahanan tekanan maksimal sebesar 120% dari yang dimiliki oleh meriam L7 standar. Artinya, CT-CV 105HP dapat digunakan untuk melontarkan munisi yang menghasilkan tekanan lebih besar (dengan mesiu khusus), untuk menghasilkan kecepatan luncur proyektil yang lebih besar pula.

Kecepatan yang lebih besar akan bermanfaat untuk meningkatkan daya penetrasi, khususnya pada munisi APFSDS. Efeknya tentu saja adalah performa munisi 105 mm yang mendekati kinerja munisi 120 mm generasi awal.

Excalibur Army sendiri kabarnya sudah menggandeng PT. Pindad untuk skema _joint production_ apabila TNI AD menyatakan puas terhadap performanya dan akan melanjutkan pembelian.

Sejumlah opsi seperti pembuatan dalam bentuk _assembly _CKD kit sampai dengan _full assembly_ atau pembuatan penuh di PT. Pindad bisa saja dilakukan. Syaratnya, jumlah yang dibeli memenuhi kriteria dan jumlah minimum. Kita tunggu saja perkembangannya.

Author: Remigius Septian

http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/positif-pandur-fsv-tni-ad-pakai-kubah-ct-cv-105/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## umigami

pr1v4t33r said:


> Info from Windu Pratama (Design Engineer Pindad) at Formil
> _Spektek dan tupoksi MMWT (Modern Medium Weight Tank)_
> 
> Pindad&FNSS diminta membuat tank combat dengan kriteria:
> 1. >20hp/ton
> 2. Dimensi maks 7 x 3,5 x 2,5 meter
> 3. Proteksi level 5!
> 4. Ground clearance 45cm
> 5. 3 crew
> 6. Anti mine protection level 3b dan 4.
> 7. Total amunisi 105 yg bisa dibawa 45 butir
> 
> Dengan tugas utama sebagai tank tempur utama....dst dll..
> Serta 276 butir kriteria detail yg tersepakati dalam system requirements list.



any news or whisper about the engine they will use?
horse power, etc?


My prediction: Renault again, or MTU


----------



## pr1v4t33r

umigami said:


> any news or whisper about the engine they will use? horse power, etc? My prediction: Renault again, or MTU



Don't know. With planned weight up to 35Ton, the engine must be able to provide at least 700 hp. There're plenty in the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

+1 cassa 212i
+4 Herky

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

*Air Force Chief and Secretary General of the Ministry of Defense Visit the A400M at Halim air base*
March 6, 2017











A400M military transport aircraft Airbus Defence and Space which is operated by the British Air Force (RAF) and arriving at Halim Perdanakusuma air base, Monday (06/03/2017), a visit by Air Force Chief Marshal Tjahjanto Hadi and Secretary General of the Ministry of Defence Laksdya TNI Widodo as well as other officials.

On the second visit to Indonesia A400M, the British Ambassador to Indonesia Moazzam Malik also welcomed and accompanied the Air Force Chief and other officials.

"I am very pleased to welcome this RAF aircraft belonging in Jakarta. The design is innovative is the result of the latest technology and expertise that exists today. The aircraft has the most multifunctional capabilities compared with other aircraft in its class; but at the same time, *the A400M offers unparalleled cost-effectiveness.* I am proud of the research, innovation and leading-edge expertise from the UK has contributed to the development of this remarkable aircraft, "said Moazzam Malik as the release of Airbus that was sent to the media, including Space.

Meanwhile, President Asia Pacific Airbus Pierre Jaffre said, "Airbus has been to Jakarta in 2012 with the A400M and we are happy to be back again five years later with one of our major customers, RAF."

It said further that this visit gives Indonesia a chance to gain a direct understanding of the A400M operational duty with the RAF.

*The A400M is the most advanced transport aircraft that are currently available, perfect for the needs of the region as well as more cost-effective compared to other existing aircraft.* "With the military capabilities and missions of humanity, the A400M is the right choice for the modern Air Force and we hope A400M can fly with the color of Indonesia in the future," added Jaffre.
A400M certified to use smaller non-aspalt runways, can also carry large loads and heavy on the mission of a humanitarian disaster and to bring the cargo directly to the point of need. A400M has also proved its ability in operations in hot and humid climates. Similarly, described in the release of the Airbus.

Author: Roni Sontani






Angkasa

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Svantana said:


> *Air Force Chief and Secretary General of the Ministry of Defense Visit the A400M at Halim air base*
> March 6, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A400M military transport aircraft Airbus Defence and Space which is operated by the British Air Force (RAF) and arriving at Halim Perdanakusuma air base, Monday (06/03/2017), a visit by Air Force Chief Marshal Tjahjanto Hadi and Secretary General of the Ministry of Defence Laksdya TNI Widodo as well as other officials.
> 
> On the second visit to Indonesia A400M, the British Ambassador to Indonesia Moazzam Malik also welcomed and accompanied the Air Force Chief and other officials.
> 
> "I am very pleased to welcome this RAF aircraft belonging in Jakarta. The design is innovative is the result of the latest technology and expertise that exists today. The aircraft has the most multifunctional capabilities compared with other aircraft in its class; but at the same time, *the A400M offers unparalleled cost-effectiveness.* I am proud of the research, innovation and leading-edge expertise from the UK has contributed to the development of this remarkable aircraft, "said Moazzam Malik as the release of Airbus that was sent to the media, including Space.
> 
> Meanwhile, President Asia Pacific Airbus Pierre Jaffre said, "Airbus has been to Jakarta in 2012 with the A400M and we are happy to be back again five years later with one of our major customers, RAF."
> 
> It said further that this visit gives Indonesia a chance to gain a direct understanding of the A400M operational duty with the RAF.
> 
> *The A400M is the most advanced transport aircraft that are currently available, perfect for the needs of the region as well as more cost-effective compared to other existing aircraft.* "With the military capabilities and missions of humanity, the A400M is the right choice for the modern Air Force and we hope A400M can fly with the color of Indonesia in the future," added Jaffre.
> A400M certified to use smaller non-aspalt runways, can also carry large loads and heavy on the mission of a humanitarian disaster and to bring the cargo directly to the point of need. A400M has also proved its ability in operations in hot and humid climates. Similarly, described in the release of the Airbus.
> 
> Author: Roni Sontani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angkasa





Svantana said:


>



Well ... Love how the A400 is good...when it's bough by a foreign country..while those same military critize it, by saying it's a plane with a lot of maintenance problems in their own country... Germany and Uk have major problem with it...
Anyway hope it will not fail you, it's still a beautiful plane.
Congrats


----------



## pr1v4t33r

[Dahana] Berapa nilai kontrak pembuatan roket dan bom?

Kalau bom P-100 Live dari TNI US$ 6,4 juta itu 1.000 buah. Terus kalau roket itu dari Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) 120 buah roket. Kalau Roket R-Han kalau dua saja harganya hampir Rp 4 miliar, saya lupa nilai kontraknya.






R-Han 122 bisa sampai 35 kilometer (km), jarak kan ada ketepatan, ketepatan sudah masuk ke tujuan, sasarannya bukan nyimpang-nyimpang, kalau misalnya kapal ya kena kapalnya.






April dan Mei ini kita akan mulai buat. Lagi dikembangkan roket R-Han 450, jangkauannya bisa lebih dari 100 km.

readmore: _https://finance.detik.com/wawancara...om-sukhoi-hingga-roket-berdaya-jelajah-100-km_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## afiq0110

madokafc said:


> good, considering we are starting from nothing into designing something comparable with Western European Early Cold War stuff standard MBT. After this i hope we can move on to designing into the latest gen of MBT like K2 or else.....btw this medium tank projects will clearly opened many stuff like opening the local supplier for many parts needed to assembly the tanks, increasing the proficiency level of our engineer and architect to design and build an armored vehicle in class of tank, built the necessary production line to assemble the tanks and so on. This joint project will involving the setting up of CMI turret assembly production in PT PINDAD facility, including transfer technology to built locally the gun....
> 
> 
> 
> though i am very sure this can be used for head to head against many tanks we can found in the region (like Thailand Patton, Vietnam T55 and T62, Cambodia type 59) though i am agreed we must to prop up the number of our Leopard 2 in inventory


 if i am not mistaken... pindad former ceo, silmy karim said that the main thing is to disable the mbt optronic device... once the mbt 'go blind', it is become more and more useless in net centric warfare... it become easier target for our infantry with anti tank weapon... i hope i am not mistaken.... sorry...


----------



## papacita

Our need for medium tank is around 250 units, and seems like we won't add more 120mm any time soon because of operational cost reason. 103 units of Leopard 2 is good enough for the region, just hope they upgrade the rest Leopard 2A4+ to RI standard.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Hull Medium Tank sudah jadi dan siap dikirim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## papacita

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Hull Medium Tank sudah jadi dan siap dikirim



Fotonya ada?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

papacita said:


> Fotonya ada?



Behold! MMWT Pindad/FNSS

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> Behold! MMWT Pindad/FNSS
> 
> View attachment 382222


Wow tinggal di pakein baju


----------



## papacita

pr1v4t33r said:


> Behold! MMWT Pindad/FNSS
> 
> View attachment 382222



Awesome! Seems like there are some difference with Kaplan hull


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> Wow tinggal di pakein baju


Kayaknya bakal lumayan tebel ya armornya..



papacita said:


> Awesome! Seems like there are some difference with Kaplan hull


Ooh, yes sir. This is a different beast. Pindad/FNSS don't use Kaplan as template.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> Kayaknya bakal lumayan tebel ya armornya..
> 
> 
> Ooh, yes sir. This is a different beast. Pindad/FNSS don't use Kaplan as template.


Mantap!




Kaplan




Pindad-fnss medium tank


----------



## umigami

pr1v4t33r said:


> Behold! MMWT Pindad/FNSS
> 
> View attachment 382222



Mana depan mana belakang tuh?


----------



## mandala

umigami said:


> Mana depan mana belakang tuh?


The 2 triangular shape on the left and right is the front side. You can see those in this pic below.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Ok...
I just realize there is something like "nail" all over its body, maybe for balistic protection.
And from render pic, cmi turret has the same attachment so it can be attach with same balistic protection. Maybe this is the reason why cmi need to redesign their ct-cv turret for mmwt pindad, to accomodate those balistic plate.


----------



## Nike

tin can basic armor, what can u expect from alumunium armor. The saving grace is their add on armor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

afiq0110 said:


> if i am not mistaken... pindad former ceo, silmy karim said that the main thing is to disable the mbt optronic device... once the mbt 'go blind', it is become more and more useless in net centric warfare... it become easier target for our infantry with anti tank weapon... i hope i am not mistaken.... sorry...


Well, duh.....

The thing is it's difficult to specifically eliminate said sensors... Not to mention latest technologies which allow tanks to locate a general direction in which a sniper shot (directed towards said tank) originated...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pindad would definitely learned a very good lesson on how to up-armored Komodo, Anoa and Badak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Menhan dan Wakil Perdana Menteri Singapura Bertemu Bahas Isu Terkini Keamanan Maritim Kawasan*
Senin, 6 Maret 2017




Jakarta – Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu, Senin (6/3) melaksanakan pertemuan dengan _Deputy Prime Minister and Coordinating Minister for National Security Singapore_ HE Mr Teo Chee Hean di Hotel Mulia, Jakarta. Pertemuan Menhan RI dengan Wakil Perdana Menteri Singapura ini atas undangan Wakil Perdana Menteri Singapura untuk membahas mengenai isu terkini keamanan maritim di kawasan Asia Tenggara. Kehadiran Wakil Perdana Menteri Singapura di Jakarta adalah untuk menghadiri KTT Indian Ocean Rim Association (IORA) 2017.

KTT IORA yang dibuka secara resmi oleh Presiden Joko Widodo pada Selasa (7/3) ini mengangkat tema ‘Memperkuat Kerja Sama Maritim untuk Samudra Hindia yang Damai, Stabil, dan Makmur’. KTT ini merupakan pertemuan IORA tingkat kepala negara/pemerintahan yang pertama kalinya sejak IORA didirikan 20 tahun silam.

KTT IORA 2017 kali ini dihadiri oleh 16 VVIP, yang terdiri dari presiden, perdana menteri, wapres, dan wakil perdana menteri dari 21 negara anggota IORA 7 mitra wicara IORA, serta sejumlah organisasi internasional dan negara tamu yang memiliki ikatan kuat dengan Samudra Hindia. Pertemuan ini akan berlangsung hingga 7 Maret 2017. (DAS/ACP)
https://www.kemhan.go.id/2017/03/06...has-isu-terkini-keamanan-maritim-kawasan.html


----------



## Svantana

FNNS-PINDAD MWWT





possible space provided for side protection armor MWWT

credit to buzztami@formilkaskus


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> possible space provided for side protection armor MWWT


isn't that obvious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

ćredit to original owner

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Svantana

PTDI


----------



## Svantana

Indonesian maritime security forces for *King* *Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud* around Bali island.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## papacita

*4 Penerbang F-5 Tiger Berhasil Terbang Solo Pesawat Tempur Sukhoi SU-30 MK2*
*



*
Komandan Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin Marsma TNI Bowo Budiarto, S.E, menutup pendidikan Konversi pesawat Sukhoi SU-30 MK2 angkatan ke-16, di Shelter Skadron Udara 11, Senin (27/2)

Empat penerbang tersebut adalah Mayor Pnb Reza Muryaji, Mayor Pnb M.Yunus, Mayor Pnb I Kadek Suta A. dan Mayor Pnb Apri Arfianto, yang merupakan siswa konversi pesawat Sukhoi angkatan ke-16 dan dinyatakan lulus terbang solo dengan pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-30 MK2.

Dalam upacara tersebut, Komandan Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin Marsma TNI Bowo Budiarto, S.E. memberikan ucapan selamat kepada keempat penerbang dan menyampaikan bahwa dengan berakhirnya pendidikan konversi dan keberhasilan terbang solo ini merupakan langkah awal dalam pengembangan karier dan profesi seorang penerbang sebelum menuju tahap berikutnya.

*"Indonesia akan membeli pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-35 guna memperkuat pertahanan wilayah udara NKRI, dimana kalian yang akan mengawaki pesawat tempur tersebut sehingga ilmu yang kalian peroleh dapat digunakan untuk meningkatkan kemampuan dan kepercayaan diri agar dapat menjalankan misi yang diemban", tambah Danlanud.*

Komandan Lanud Sultan Hasanddin juga menyampaikan ucapan terima kasih kepada Komandan Skadron Udara 11 beserta jajarannya sehingga empat penerbang ini dapat mencapai keberhasilan terbang solo.

Upacara tradisi ini juga dihadiri Komandan Wing 5, para Kepala Dinas, Komandan Satuan jajaran Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin, para pejabat staf dan undangan lainnya. Pelaksanaan upacara dilanjutkan acara tradisi dengan pemecahan telur di atas kepala dan penyiraman air bunga.
http://tni.mil.id/view-109890-4-pen...ang-solo-pesawat-tempur-sukhoi-su-30-mk2.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*New group detected in terrorist hotbed of Central Sulawesi*






Ruslan Sangadji
The Jakarta Post






Palu, Central Sulawesi | Tue, March 7, 2017 | 05:04 pm



Police patrol in Gantinadi village, Poso, Central Sulawesi, in 2016. (ANTARA/Zainuddin MN)
Security authorities suspect a new group is aiming to carry out terror acts in Central Sulawesi, which was also the home of the notorious East Indonesia Mujahidin (MIT) terrorist group.

Indications of a new group were revealed recently when security personnel intercepted a man named Samsuriyadi, aka Sham. He told security officers that several men from Toboli in Parigi Moutong regency as well as Poso and Tolitoli regencies in Central Sulawesi, and Mamuju regency in West Sulawesi, had weapons that could be used to conduct terror attacks.

According to an intelligence report received by _The Jakarta Post_, the group has been mapping Central Sulawesi over the past month.

Central Sulawesi Police chief Brig. Gen. Rudy Sufahriadi refused to comment on the findings.

He confirmed, however, that Operation Tinombala Task Force members found an M-16 rifle at the bottom of the Puna River in Poso Pesisir. The weapon was believed to be owned by Basri, aka Bagong, one of the top members of the MIT group who surrendered last year.

_*(Read also: Suspected terrorist arrested in C.Sulawesi)*_

Meanwhile, Merdeka Military Command commander Maj. Gen. Ganip Warsito said on Tuesday that the military had detected that several people from the southern Philippines had entered the province.

He did not provide details but said the military had heightened security as a precaution.

Poso is a hotbed of terrorist activity and last year hosted a large-scale joint police and military operation with more than 3,500 personnel under Operation Tinombala tasked with hunting for members of the MIT, lead by the late terrorist Santoso, aka Abu Wardah. (rin) 

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...-in-terrorist-hotbed-of-central-sulawesi.html

wtf with pinoyland

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

Image credit to buzztami

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*TNI Mulai Impor Helikopter*



*Karena PT DI Belum Bisa Produksi*

*Helikopter Agusta Westland (AW) 101 terparkir dengan dipasangi garis polisi di Hanggar Skadron Teknik 021 Pangkalan Udara Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta Timur, Kamis (9/2/2017). KASAU Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto telah membentuk tim investigasi untuk meneliti proses perencanaan, pengadaan dan menelisik pengiriman helikopter tersebut. [TRIBUNNEWS/ANTARA FOTO/Widodo S. Jusuf/Pool] ●*

*A*nggota DPR Komisi VI Inas Nasrullah Zubir mengakui PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) saat ini hanya baru merakit saja, tanpa bisa memproduksi pesawat.

Karena hal itu panglima TNI Jendral Gatot Nurmantyo ingin segera membeli helikopter Black Hawk.

"_PT DI Masih sampai bisa merakit saja. Selama menunggu mereka bisa produksi, TNI akhirnya mengimpor,_" ujar Inas dihubungi wartawan, Selasa (7/3/2017).

Menurut Inas, PT DI masih memiliki banyak kelemahan di dalam pengerjaan proyek pesawat dan helikopter. Hal itu yang harus dibenahi mengingat ada banyak kontrak perakitan yang terbengkalai oleh PT DI.

"_Begini PT DI bagaimana memanage kontraknya lebih baik lagi,_" ungkap Inas.

Anggota fraksi Hanura itu pun menilai peralatan dan teknologi yang digunakan PT DI sudah ketinggalan zaman. Sedangkan tuntutan dari PT DI untuk merakit helikopter dan pesawat terlalu banyak.

"_Sekarang peralatan PT DI banyak yang sudah tua itu yang membuat keterlambatan,_" kata Inas.

Inas berharap PT DI bisa segera melakukan revitalisasi perlengakapn perakitan di dalam negeri. Walaupun mahal, namun hal tersebut menurut Inas perlu dilakukan.

"_Mungkin peralatan PT DI harus direvitalisasi karena banyak yang sudah tua, dan itu tidak murah,_" jelas Inas.

Sebelumnya diberitakan Panglima TNI Jenderal Gatot Nurmantuo telah bertemu Panglima Pasifik militer Amerika Serikat General Robert Brown.

Dalam pertemuan tersebut Panglima TNI mengapresiasi bantuan pemerintah AS dalam pembelian helikopter Black Hawk UH-60L, helikopter Apache AH-65, dan pesawat tempur F16.

* ★ Tribunnews 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

That will do. In fact, PT.DI should just stay clear from pursuing any new procurement projects, and focusing their effort to complete their mounting backlog order.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Su 35 or EF 2000 with Taurus KEPD? which one is much better?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Su 35 or EF 2000 with Taurus KEPD? which one is much better?



Why this 2 option? Are these the final candidates for f-5 raplacement?


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Why this 2 option? Are these the final candidates for f-5 raplacement?



dunno, maybe 







Distribusi Logistik Bencana LimapuluhkotaPetugas kepolisian mengangkat logistik ke atas helikopter di Harau, Kab.Limapuluhkota, Sumatera Barat, Rabu (8/3/2017). Sebanyak 500 kilogram logistik meliputi selimut dan makanan didistribusikan menggunakan helikopter Agusta Westland (AW) 139 milik Basarnas ke kecamatan Kapur IX yang masih terisolasi akibat bencana banjir dan longsor sejak Jumat (3/3/2017). (ANTARA FOTO/Iggoy el Fitra)










Distribusi Logistik Bencana LimapuluhkotaPetugas Basarnas bersiap mendistribusikan logistik dari helikopter di kawasan Sialang Atas, Kecamatan Kapur IX, Limapuluhkota, Sumatera Barat, Rabu (8/3/2017). Sebanyak 500 kilogram logistik meliputi selimut dan makanan didistribusikan menggunakan helikopter Agusta Westland (AW) 139 milik Basarnas ke kecamatan Kapur IX yang masih terisolasi akibat bencana banjir dan longsor sejak Jumat (3/3/2017). (ANTARA FOTO/Iggoy el Fitra)







Pengenalan Alutsista TNI ALSejumlah mahasiswa Fakultas Humaniora President University melihat helikopter BO-105 Bolcow di Puspenerbal Lanudal Juanda Surabaya di Sidoarjo, Jawa Timur, Selasa (7/3/2017). Kunjungan para mahasiswa tersebut dalam rangka Internasional Relationship Decent Visit To Maritime Instituetions yang bertujuan untuk meningkatkan pengetahuan mahasiswa terhadap Pesawat Udara TNI AL yang bertugas melaksanakan operasi patroli maritim. (ANTARA FOTO/Umarul Faruq)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Meanwhile, at PT. Caputra Mitra Sejati, Banten. Another PC-40 vessel, KRI Kurau (856) was launched yesterday.

_Akan dipersenjatai dengan Meriam kaliber 30mm & 12,7 mm



_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia urged to strengthen international counterterrorism cooperation*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Bandung | Wed, March 8, 2017 | 11:25 am



War on terror: Police officers search a rented house in Kampung Padasukan, Tasikmalaya, West Java, recently. (Antara/Adeng Bustomi)
*Topics*

terrorism counterterrorism bnpt Padjajaran-University

International relations expert Yanyan M Yani said Tuesday that Indonesia needed to strengthen its cross-sector international cooperation as part of the effort to fight terrorism.

“Terrorism at the global level is not only based on religion, but also economic, political and socio-cultural reasons,” Yanyan, who is also a professor at the Bandung-based Padjadjaran University, said on Tuesday as quoted by _Antara._

Yayan added that development of global and regional economies in the next three years would be centralized on partnerships initiated by China and the US, which should also be anticipated.

“Terrorists will use any method to carry out their agenda,” Yanyan said.

*(Read also: Govt seeks to deradicalize 33 alleged IS supporters who failed to reach Syria)*

He added that Indonesia is now ranked 33rd in the global terrorism index while the United States is in 35th position, followed by France in 36th.

In Asia, Yayan said that Indonesia is in ninth position and reaching fourth position in South East Asia. Yayan, who is also an expert member of the National Counterterrorism Agency (BNPT), added that Indonesia is still not considered a safe country in terms of terrorist threats.

He said that the BNPT’s move to involve citizens in fighting terrorism by forming the Counterterrorism Coordination Forum (FKPT) was the right decision. *(rdi/bbs)*

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ternational-counterterrorism-cooperation.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Pursuit on the new terrorist cell at central sulawesi.












KRI HIU 634 on duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia seeks stronger Indian Ocean ties*

Liza Yosephine
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Mon, March 6, 2017 | 06:33 am





Australian Foreign Minister Julie Bishop attends the 16th Indian Ocean Rim Association's (IORA) of the Council of Ministers Meeting in Bali, Indonesia, Thursday, Oct. 27, 2016. (AP/Firdia Lisnawati)

With eyes set on boosting trade and stepping up efforts in fighting terrorism, members of the Indian Ocean Rim Association (IORA) kicked off a senior-level meeting over the weekend to set the wheels in motion ahead of its inaugural summit on Tuesday.

Senior officials from IORA’s 21 member countries gathered on Sunday at the Jakarta Convention Center in Central Jakarta to discuss details for three outcome documents under the theme of “strengthening maritime cooperation for a peaceful, stable and prosperous Indian Ocean.”

Since its establishment in 1997, IORA has not had a high-level summit and in the Jakarta meeting member countries are expected to sign the final IORA Concord, which the committee of senior officials has agreed to name the Jakarta Concord.

The Indonesian Foreign Ministry’s director general for AsiaPacific and African affairs, Desra Percaya, said the meeting had shown a “high-spirited atmosphere of cooperation.”

He said member countries had given various “explanations and proposals” that culminated in an agreement, some of which would be finalized in a ministerial-level meeting Monday.

“The IORA Concord, an initiative of Indonesia and a reflection of Indonesia’s leadership, has been approved and received support from all IORA member countries,” Desra told a press briefing following the meeting.

Desra declined to give further details from the meeting, saying that countries needed to negotiate sensitive issues at the ministerial level, such as maritime piracy.

The meeting has also finalized negotiations on the ministerial action plan for the next four years, which also includes talks on a free trade agreement for the coastal countries and island states located around the Indian Ocean.

As the third-largest oceanic division with around 2.7 billion people living around it, the Indian Ocean region is a key economic seaway with approximately one-third of the world’s cargo and 70 percent of oil and energy shipping passing through it each year.

For the first time since its inception in 1997, IORA will also expand its cooperation to include politics with member countries expecting to agree on a declaration to prevent and counter terrorism as well as violent extremism.

In its capacity as chair, Indonesia initiated the organization’s first summit to strengthen cooperation and the commitment of IORA member countries amid growing global challenges, including terrorism.

_*(Read also: Jokowi set to open IORA biz summit)*_

IORA secretary-general KV Bhagirath commended Indonesia’s initiative in convening the organization’s member states, as well as its seven dialogue partners for the landmark event, calling it a “game changer.”

“Indonesia has played the role of chair in an exceedingly pioneering manner by taking steps forward to strengthen regional cooperation in the Indian Ocean,” Bhagirath said in the press briefing.

IORA’s secretariat, he said, would oversee the implementation of projects and proposals in the anticipated action plan, one of the three outcome documents.

Bhagirath, who was also present at the establishment of IORA in Mauritius, expressed optimism at the organization’s future.

The Jakarta summit is expected to draw strong attendance with 16 leaders, including cochairs Australian Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull and South African President Jacob Zuma, having confirmed their attendance.

Earlier, Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi said IORA’s priority areas were in line with President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s vision of the global maritime fulcrum, giving it a platform to realize the country’s ambitious maritime concept.

Indonesia is also seeking to explore untapped African markets via the regional organization. Earlier this year, Retno embarked on a trip to some African countries to seek trade ties.

Trade between Indonesia and IORA members was worth US$89.8 billion in 2016, with realized investment from the region amounting to 40 percent of total foreign investment in the country, or approximately $11.67 billion, according to government data.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/seasia/2017/03/06/indonesia-seeks-stronger-indian-ocean-ties.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Purnatugas Tank AmfibiAnggota Pasmar (Pasukan Marinir) II TNI-AL berada di atas Tank Amfibi PT-76 di kawasan Monumen Perjuangan TNI-AL, di Kota Pariaman, Sumatra Barat, Minggu (5/3/2017). Tank produksi Uni Soviet yang pertama kali diperkenalkan kepada publik pada 1954 dan digunakan sebagai kendaraan organik Batalyon Panser Amfibi Korps Komando AL tahun 1962 itu dipurnatugaskan dan diletakan secara permanen di Pantai Gandoriah, Pariaman. (ANTARA /Iggoy el Fitra)






Purnatugas Tank AmfibiWarga menyaksikan anggota Pasmar (Pasukan Marinir) II TNI-AL menempatkan Tank Amfibi PT-76 di kawasan Monumen Perjuangan TNI-AL, Kota Pariaman, Sumatra Barat, Minggu (5/3/2017). Tank produksi Uni Soviet yang pertama kali diperkenalkan kepada publik pada 1954 dan digunakan sebagai kendaraan organik Batalyon Panser Amfibi Korps Komando AL tahun 1962 itu dipurnatugaskan dan diletakan secara permanen di Pantai Gandoriah, Pariaman. (ANTARA/Iggoy el Fitra)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

News about A400M again




Bonus 













serda Imo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

Svantana said:


> View attachment 382523
> View attachment 382524
> View attachment 382525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News about A400M again


BOOYAH!!

Finally, hauling some poker tables to be used by paratroopers before they jump can be made possible!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Pos AL Pancang Ditargetkan Rampung April 2017*



*Penampakan Pos AL Pancang Setelah Dikunjungi Jokowi. [HO/Lanal Nunukan] ○*

*D*ermaga dan trestel di Pos TNI Angkatan Laut (AL) Sungai Pancang, Pulau Sebatik berubah drastis setelah dikunjungi Presiden Joko Widodo, pertengahan Desember 2014 lalu.

Jika sebelumnya dermaga masih berbahan kayu, dalam waktu tidak lama lagi terbangun dermaga beton dengan trestel yang sudah bisa disinggahi kapal-kapal perang jenis tertentu yang kebetulan sedang bertugas di wilayah perairan perbatasan Republik Indonesia- Malaysia.

“_Ditargetkan rampung April 2017,_” kata Komandan Pos TNI Angkatan Laut Sungai Pancang Letda Laut (P) K Arumbay, Rabu (8/3/2017).

Dijelaskan Arumbay, dermaga dan trestel yang dibiayai Anggaran Pendapatan dan Belanja Negara hingga Rp 128 miliar ini, panjangnya mencapai 2.100 meter.

Pembangunannya sudah dimulai sejak Mei 2016 yang diawali dengan pembangunan cause way sepanjang 200 meter. Dilanjutkan kearah trestel dengan total panjang 2.100 meter atau 2,1 kilometer.

“_Saat ini pengerjaannya sudah mencapai 85 persen atau kurang sekitar 500 meter lagi,_” katanya.

Dia menyebutkan, kondisi cuaca yang tidak menentu menjadi kendala utama pelaksanaan pekerjaan dermaga ini. Ombak yang kuat dengan angin kencang bahkan sempat membuat kapal tongkang milik kontraktor PT Nindya Karya terseret arus sampai menyenggol dermaga.

“_Imbasnya beberapa meter trestel sempat rusak. Kerusakan kemarin faktor cuaca, ombak besar, tongkang terbawa ombak sampai membuat trestel geser. Sudah dijangkar seberat 3 ton tetapi belum kuat juga,_” ujarnya.

Selain faktor alam, pengangkutan material juga cukup jauh dari lokasi pembangunan. Material harus didatangkan dari luar kota. Dia menyebutkan, material pasir harus dipasok dari Kota Palu. Sedangkan untuk tiang pancang diambil dari Kota Balikpapan.

“_Sebenarnya kalau cuaca tenang, dua minggu lagi selesai. Tergantung cuaca saja,_” ujarnya.

Dia mengatakan, fasilitas itu dibangun pemerintah untuk fungsi pertahanan. “_Yang menunjukkan kepada Malaysia bahwa TNI AL teguh menjaga perbatasan dan selalu akan menegaskan batas wilayah Republik Indonesia dalam pengawasan ketat,_” katanya.

Nantinya salah satu benteng penjaga perbatasan ini akan disinggahi sejumlah kapal tempur seperti jenis Kapal Republik Indonesia (KRI) Teuku Umar.

“_KRI yang sandar di sini nanti yang beratnya 1.000 DWT. Setingkat kelas parchim yang dilengkapi rudal, RGP dan sebagainya,_’’ katanya.

* ★ Tribunnews *​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UMNOPutra

Svantana said:


> View attachment 382283
> View attachment 382278
> 
> View attachment 382274
> 
> PTDI



Based on my observation (as a corporate banking officer who knows well the financial performance of PTDI) .. it would be better if Indonesia can divest PTDI's majority shares to Airbus (as planned before in 2014/2015) and/or let other countries to participate as its shareholders .. then change its name to PT Airbus Indonesia...

Lack of capital, technology and human resources are the main problem of PTDI .. Airbus has capacity to support thiat .. As far as I know .. Ther Gov't of Indonesia still has no capability to support PTDI with its additional capital as requested to improve its financial which is currently technically "bankrupt" ....


----------



## Nike

UMNOPutra said:


> Based on my observation (as a corporate banking officer who knows well the financial performance of PTDI) .. it would be better if Indonesia can divest PTDI's majority shares to Airbus (as planned before in 2014/2015) and/or let other countries to participate as its shareholders .. then change its name to PT Airbus Indonesia...
> 
> Lack of capital, technology and human resources are the main problem of PTDI .. Airbus has capacity to support thiat .. As far as I know .. Ther Gov't of Indonesia still has no capability to support PTDI with its additional capital as requested to improve its financial which is currently technically "bankrupt" ....




several months ago you stated your occupation is different from this one, and now you suddenly become an expert in financial services and have known well about PT DI financial condition directly. Hell yeah, like i can believed someone with zero credential like yours. 

Helluvah, credibility is earned not be boasted


----------



## Svantana

UMNOPutra said:


> Based on my observation (as a corporate banking officer who knows well the financial performance of PTDI) .. it would be better if Indonesia can divest PTDI's majority shares to Airbus (as planned before in 2014/2015) and/or let other countries to participate as its shareholders .. then change its name to PT Airbus Indonesia...
> 
> Lack of capital, technology and human resources are the main problem of PTDI .. Airbus has capacity to support thiat .. As far as I know .. Ther Gov't of Indonesia still has no capability to support PTDI with its additional capital as requested to improve its financial which is currently technically "bankrupt" ....


Envy blinds men and makes it impossible for them to think clearly.








credit to mar_chang_119




업무차 CN235 생산공장 방문
역시 생산공장은 무시할건 아니고,
으리으리 합니다
Credit to *uranus398*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> Envy blinds men and makes it impossible for them to think clearly.



Hey, that sexist. In this age of emancipation, woman have a right to be blinded by envy too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> Hey, that sexist. In this age of emancipation, woman have a right to be blinded by envy too


@madokafc I swear I don't have anything to do with this ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> Hey, that sexist. In this age of emancipation, woman have a right to be blinded by envy too


wkwkw, sorry my bad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army 17th Field Artillery Battalion KH-179 155mm Howitzer. Credit to Kodam Iskandar Muda.











https://www.instagram.com/kodam_im/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*PROGRES PEMBANGUNAN KCR-60 M BATCH #2 (FOTO)*
9 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT


Direktur Pembangunan Kapal Perang dan Niaga PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Turitan Indaryo (kanan) bersama Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan Kementerian Pertahanan Laksamana Muda TNI Leonardi (kiri) meninjau pembuatan Kapal Cepat Rudal 60 Meter (KCR-60M) di Bengkel Assembly Divisi Kapal Perang PT PAL Indonesia (Persero), Ujung Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Kamis (9/3/2017).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

madokafc said:


> *PROGRES PEMBANGUNAN KCR-60 M BATCH #2 (FOTO)*
> 9 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
> 
> 
> Direktur Pembangunan Kapal Perang dan Niaga PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Turitan Indaryo (kanan) bersama Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan Kementerian Pertahanan Laksamana Muda TNI Leonardi (kiri) meninjau pembuatan Kapal Cepat Rudal 60 Meter (KCR-60M) di Bengkel Assembly Divisi Kapal Perang PT PAL Indonesia (Persero), Ujung Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Kamis (9/3/2017).
> 
> View attachment 382723
> View attachment 382724


in batch 2, how many ships will be ordered?






















The Jupiters

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

Svantana said:


> in batch 2, how many ships will be ordered?
> View attachment 382730
> 
> 
> The Jupiters



Sarang Haeyo kok india?

Kok *pegasus* kita belum kelihatan taringnya yah?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*DENMARK INGIN TINGKATKAN KERJASAMA PERTAHANAN*
9 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Ryamizard Ryacudu menerima kunjungan kehormatan Duta Besar (Dubes) Denmark untuk Indonesia H.E. Mr. Casper Klynge, Rabu (9/3) di kantor Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta. Kunjungan ini dalam rangka meningkatkan kerjasama pertahanan Indonesia dan Denmark khususnya mebicarakan mengenai potensi – potensi kerjasama yang menguntungkan bagi kedua negara.

Dalam kesempatan tersebut, Dubes Denmark menyampaikan bahwa upaya peningkatan kerjasama pertahanan Indonesia dan Denmark merupakan hal yang sangat positif dalam rangka membangun kemitraan strategis antara kedua negara seperti MoU yang sudah ditandatangani kedua negara ketika Ratu Denmark berkunjung ke Indonesia tahun lalu.

Menurut Dubes Denmark, potensi kerjasama pertahanan yang dapat dilakukan dan menguntungkan bagi kedua negara adalah kerjasama di bidang misi pemeliharaan perdamaian, kerjasama antar Angkatan Laut dan kerjasama di bidang industri pertahanan.

Dubes Denmark yang baru minggu lalu telah berkunjung dan meninjau Pusat Misi Pemeliharaan Perdamaian (PMPP) di Kawasan IPSC, Sentul, Bogor, menyampaikan keinginan Denmark untuk melakukan kerjasama dengan Indonesia dalam bidang misi pemeliharaan perdamaian termasuk melalui kerjasama pertukaran instruktur.

Dalam hal peningkatan kerjasama antar Angkatan Laut, Dubes Denmark menyambut positif adanya peningkatan kerjasama tersebut yang ditandai dengan kunjungan Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut Denmark ke Indonesia pada bulan Mei mendatang untuk bertemu dengan mitranya Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Laut. “Kunjungan tersebut diharapkan dapat meningkatkan kerjasama antara AL kedua negara guna melihat potensi – potensi yang menjadi kebutuhan bersama dan menguntungkan kedua pihak”, harapnya.

Terkait kerjasama di bidang industri pertahanan, disampaikan Dubes Denmark bahwa Denmark juga siap melakukan kerjasama dengan Indonesia terutama kerjasama dalam pembangunan kapal perang. Denmark siap bekerjasama dengan Galangan kapal Indonesia baik PT Pal di Surabaya maupun dengan perusahaan galangan kapal lainnya di Indonesia.

“Kami bisa berikan transfer teknolgi sepenuhnya, sehingga nanti pada saatnya Indonesia bisa membuat kapal sendiri dengan teknologi Indonesia dan sesuai kebutuhan Indonesia, tidak hanya untuk kepentingan militer tetapi juga untuk kepentingan komersil juga”, jelasnya.

Menanggapi apa yang disampaikan Dubes Denmark tersebut, Menhan RI juga mengapresiasi atas peningkatan hubungan kerjasama Indonesia dan Denmark dan berharap kerjasama kedua negara khususnya di bidang pertahanan dapat terus berlanjut dan meningkat di masa mendatang.

Terkait penjajakan kerjasama di bidang misi pemeliharaan perdamaian, menurut Menhan RI merupakan salah satu potensi kerjasama yang baik dan menguntungkan bagi kedua negara dan perlu ditindaklajuti. “Kerjasama tersebut baik dan diharapkan dapat tindaklanjuti oleh kedua negara dengan membuat kelompok kerja untuk menjajaki potensi kerjasama di bidang misi pemeliharaan perdamaian”, jelas Menhan RI.

Sedangkan kerjasama di bidang industri pertahanan, Menhan RI berharap pihak Denmark dapat mengunjungi industri pertahanan Indonesia secara langsung guna melihat potensi atau peluang apa yang dapat dikerjasamakan oleh industri pertahanan dari kedua negara. 

_Photo : Menhan terima Duta Besar Denmark. (kemhan)_

_Sumber : Pen Kemhan_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> in batch 2, how many ships will be ordered?


Only 1 unit. Next order, batch #3 (also this year) would be 3 units, fully armed.

Nagapasa class Submarine





Submarine production facility almost ready

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

madokafc said:


> FROM INDONESIA
> *DENMARK INGIN TINGKATKAN KERJASAMA PERTAHANAN*
> 9 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
> Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Ryamizard Ryacudu menerima kunjungan kehormatan Duta Besar (Dubes) Denmark untuk Indonesia H.E. Mr. Casper Klynge, Rabu (9/3) di kantor Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta. Kunjungan ini dalam rangka meningkatkan kerjasama pertahanan Indonesia dan Denmark khususnya mebicarakan mengenai potensi – potensi kerjasama yang menguntungkan bagi kedua negara.
> 
> Dalam kesempatan tersebut, Dubes Denmark menyampaikan bahwa upaya peningkatan kerjasama pertahanan Indonesia dan Denmark merupakan hal yang sangat positif dalam rangka membangun kemitraan strategis antara kedua negara seperti MoU yang sudah ditandatangani kedua negara ketika Ratu Denmark berkunjung ke Indonesia tahun lalu.
> 
> Menurut Dubes Denmark, potensi kerjasama pertahanan yang dapat dilakukan dan menguntungkan bagi kedua negara adalah kerjasama di bidang misi pemeliharaan perdamaian, kerjasama antar Angkatan Laut dan kerjasama di bidang industri pertahanan.
> 
> Dubes Denmark yang baru minggu lalu telah berkunjung dan meninjau Pusat Misi Pemeliharaan Perdamaian (PMPP) di Kawasan IPSC, Sentul, Bogor, menyampaikan keinginan Denmark untuk melakukan kerjasama dengan Indonesia dalam bidang misi pemeliharaan perdamaian termasuk melalui kerjasama pertukaran instruktur.
> 
> Dalam hal peningkatan kerjasama antar Angkatan Laut, Dubes Denmark menyambut positif adanya peningkatan kerjasama tersebut yang ditandai dengan kunjungan Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut Denmark ke Indonesia pada bulan Mei mendatang untuk bertemu dengan mitranya Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Laut. “Kunjungan tersebut diharapkan dapat meningkatkan kerjasama antara AL kedua negara guna melihat potensi – potensi yang menjadi kebutuhan bersama dan menguntungkan kedua pihak”, harapnya.
> 
> Terkait kerjasama di bidang industri pertahanan, disampaikan Dubes Denmark bahwa Denmark juga siap melakukan kerjasama dengan Indonesia terutama kerjasama dalam pembangunan kapal perang. Denmark siap bekerjasama dengan Galangan kapal Indonesia baik PT Pal di Surabaya maupun dengan perusahaan galangan kapal lainnya di Indonesia.
> 
> “Kami bisa berikan transfer teknolgi sepenuhnya, sehingga nanti pada saatnya Indonesia bisa membuat kapal sendiri dengan teknologi Indonesia dan sesuai kebutuhan Indonesia, tidak hanya untuk kepentingan militer tetapi juga untuk kepentingan komersil juga”, jelasnya.
> 
> Menanggapi apa yang disampaikan Dubes Denmark tersebut, Menhan RI juga mengapresiasi atas peningkatan hubungan kerjasama Indonesia dan Denmark dan berharap kerjasama kedua negara khususnya di bidang pertahanan dapat terus berlanjut dan meningkat di masa mendatang.
> 
> Terkait penjajakan kerjasama di bidang misi pemeliharaan perdamaian, menurut Menhan RI merupakan salah satu potensi kerjasama yang baik dan menguntungkan bagi kedua negara dan perlu ditindaklajuti. “Kerjasama tersebut baik dan diharapkan dapat tindaklanjuti oleh kedua negara dengan membuat kelompok kerja untuk menjajaki potensi kerjasama di bidang misi pemeliharaan perdamaian”, jelas Menhan RI.
> 
> Sedangkan kerjasama di bidang industri pertahanan, Menhan RI berharap pihak Denmark dapat mengunjungi industri pertahanan Indonesia secara langsung guna melihat potensi atau peluang apa yang dapat dikerjasamakan oleh industri pertahanan dari kedua negara.
> 
> _Photo : Menhan terima Duta Besar Denmark. (kemhan)_
> 
> _Sumber : Pen Kemhan_


Yay... Iver..iver..iver...


----------



## papacita

Minister of Defense stated Indonesian government is looking to procure 12 units of CH-47 and 5 units of A400M this year to fullfil MEF program
the procurement must correspond with SOP and dependent on the user (TNI)
Ministry of Defense will accomodate any request from TNI. If any procurement is seen as not suitable, they are open for discussion with TNI

*Delapan Apache dan 12 Chinook Akan Jaga Langit Indonesia*
*



*
*JAKARTA* - Pemerintah Indonesia pada tahun ini akan menambah alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) dengan membeli delapan unit Helikopter AH-64E Apache, 12 unit Helikopter Chinook, dan lima unit pesawat angkut militer Airbus A400M Atlas.

Pada Senin, 6 Maret 2017, pesawat A400M sudah melakukan promosi dengan singgah di Bandara Halim Perdanakusuma untuk diperkenalkan kepada calon pembeli di Indonesia, yaitu TNI Angkatan Udara (AU).

Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Ryamizard Ryacudu mengatakan, pembelian alutsista tersebut bagian dari pemenuhan kekuatan pokok minimum pertahanan (_minimum essential force_/MEF).

Adapun pembelian A400M untuk menggantikan pesawat Hercules karena pesawat itu mempunyai daya angkut dua kali lipat dari Hercules dan untuk menunjang mobilitas militer Indonesia.

“A400M ini mempunyai kapasitas dua kali dari Hercules dan daya jelajah lebih tinggi. Selain itu irit bahan bakar. Begitu pula dengan Chinook,” kata Ryamizard di Jakarta, Kamis (9/3/2017).

Kendati demikian, sambung Ryamizard, pembelian ini tetap harus sesuai dengan standar operasional dan prosedur (SOP).

“Kementerian Pertahanan tidak memaksakan. Pembelian harus sesuai SOP dan tergantung penggunanya, yaitu TNI,” tuturnya.

Dia mengatakan, Kementerian Pertahanan hanya menampung apa yang diminta oleh setiap angkatan, yakni TNI AD, TNI AL, dan TNI AU. Bila alutsista tersebut ada yang tidak cocok, Menhan mengaku siap untuk berdiskusi dengan setiap angkatan.
https://nasional.sindonews.com/read...chinook-akan-jaga-langit-indonesia-1489062885

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hey, Guys

I Know it's "nearly" only you (Indo) posting on this thread, but A basic Translation or even summary with Key numbers/info will be enjoyable for all of us.

Thanks
Best Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## papacita

HannibalBarca said:


> Hey, Guys
> 
> I Know it's "nearly" only you (Indo) posting on this thread, but A basic Translation or even summary with Key numbers/info will be enjoyable for all of us.
> 
> Thanks
> Best Regards



Noted, edited the post. Thanks for the reminder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Friday, March 10, 2017, 5:56 pm
*When Warship Italy 'docked' in the Port of Tanjung Priok*
Jabbar Ramdhani - detikNews
















Jakarta - Boats Fregat carabiniere Italian Navy docked at the Port of Tanjung Priok, North Jakarta. The arrival of Italian Navy combat ship types are independence campaign efforts in marine navigation.

"So why are we here, we started this campaign has several main goals. The first goal of our presence is to demonstrate the contribution in the freedom of navigation, especially in the area of the Indies are also marine related to the Italian Navy as the Mediterranean Sea, Red Sea, sub-Saharan and the Indian Ocean, "said the leader of the group Italian Navy, Commander Francesco Pagnota in Tanjung Priok, North Jakarta, Thursday (03/09/2017).

Pagnota who served as captain of the ship said, the arrival of Italian Navy also to cooperate with the Navy of the countries visited. In addition, to support the Italian diplomatic representation in these countries.

"The second task is to work closely with the Navy met along our journey. We want to manage joint training, sharing experiences together. We also continue to fly the Italian flag us. We also want to work together with countries such as Indonesia. We are doing by supporting representative our diplomats , "he explained.

Another goal to be achieved by the Italian Navy ship is to show this ship to Indonesian. He said the vessel was developed through the program Fregata Europea Multi-Missione (FREMM) developed by DCNS of France and Fincantieri of Italy.

"*And the last reason we are here also to show our ships*, products of technology Italy. Italy is very famous for a few things. In terms of food, culture, clothes, on other things as well such as football and also technology," he said.

*Apart from being an anti-submarine ship, carabiniere can run mission fighter aircraft, anti-missile and has the ability to open war. In addition ships with a total length of 114 meters* can also run humanitarian missions such as disaster management. This ship can carry two helicopters.

This campaign is recognized Pagnota has started since December 20, 2016 last. Before arriving in Indonesia, the crew carabiniere had a layover in Australia, Saudi Arabia and Sri Lanka. He said the visit will proceed back to some other countries in South Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia establishes military/commercial aerospace MRO company*





*✈️ GMF AeroAsia*

*S*everal Indonesian state-owned aerospace companies have signed an agreement to collaborate on setting up a new holding company that will provide commercial/military aerospace maintenance, repair, and overhaul (MRO) services.

The memorandum of understanding (MOU) between the companies and the Ministry of State Owned Enterprises, signed in early March, is intended to support the development of Indonesia as a centre for MRO in Southeast Asia, the government said. The new company will be named Indonesia Service Hub and is expected to offer services for fixed- and rotary-wing platforms.

Indonesian companies to own stakes in the new entity comprise military aerospace specialist PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI); GMF AeroAsia, a subsidiary of the national airline Garuda Indonesia that specialises in commercial aerospace MRO; aero-engine service company PT Nusantara Turbin dan Propulsi; MRO company PT Indopelita Aircraft Services; and PT Merpati Maintenance Facility, a military/commercial service provider operated by Merpati Nusantara Airlines.

* ✈️ Janes 

hmmm a new entity, maybe a refresher start*

bonus prmotional scene.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Leopard 2RI MBTs. Credit to Denis Indrayadi.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BRZ2OWKgsJj/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

*Indonesia, Denmark to increase defense cooperation*

11 hours ago | 1.222 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Danish Ambassador to Indonesia Casper Klynge paid a courtesy call on Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu here on Thursday to discuss ways to enhance cooperation between the two countries, particularly in the defense field.

Klynge said the effort to enhance defense cooperation between the two countries is positive thing to develop strategic partnership.

One of the instruments to develop the strategic partnership is a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) that the Danish queen signed when she visited Indonesia last year, he said.

He noted that the two countries have the potentials to develop mutually beneficial cooperation in the defense field, including defense industry, peace-keeping mission, and cooperation between the two countries navies.

The ambassador, who visited the Peacekeepers Mission Force Center in Sentul, West Java, last week expressed his countrys keen interest in establishing cooperation with Indonesia in peace-keeping mission, including exchange of instructors.

He further positively welcomed the enhanced cooperation between the two navies as shown by the Danish naval chief of staffs wish to visit to Indonesia in May 2017 to meet his Indonesian counterpart.

"The (planned) visit is expected to increase cooperation between the two countries navies," the Defense Ministry website quoted Casper as saying.

*He said Denmark is ready to cooperate with Indonesia particularly in developing warships.

"Denmark is ready to cooperate with Indonesian shipyards, both PT PAL in Surabaya and other shipbuilding companies in Indonesia. We can fully transfer technology in such way that Indonesia can produce warships themselves with local technology in accordance with its needs, both military and commercial interests," he said.*

Meanwhile, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu lauded the enhanced cooperation between the two countries and hoped cooperation in the defense field could be continued and increased in the future.(*) 

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/109855/indonesia-denmark-to-increase-defense-cooperation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

mandala said:


> Leopard 2RI MBTs. Credit to Denis Indrayadi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BRZ2OWKgsJj/



mau tanya nantinya Leo RI, bagian mesin juga ada rencana dikasih teralis kah? seperti punya Singapore army


----------



## Nike

*AIRBUS 330 MRTT UNTUK AIR REFEUELING DAN AWAC*
10 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT


Kasau Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto, S.IP., melakukan inspeksi mendadak (Sidak) ke Lanud Roesmin Pekan Baru dan Lanud Sri Mulyono Herlambang Palembang, usai melaksanakan lawatannya ke Singapura, Kamis (9/3).

Dihadapan para penerbang dan crew Kasau mengatakan, bahwa dalam kunjungannya yang mendadak ini agar tau sejauh mana kondisi yang sebenarnya kesiapan operasi dan permasalahan yang dihadapi oleh para penerbang dan alutsistanya di Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin secara langsung.

“Saya bangga kepada kalian yang telah mengabdikan kepada TNI Angkatan Udara dengan menyiapkan, memelihara dan megoprasikan alut sista dan tunjukan yang baik”, ujarnya

Kasau juga menekankan untuk terus menekan angka kecelakaan yang terjadi di lingkungan TNI AU, karena sudah ada program Road Map Accident oleh Dislambangjaau.

Kedepan TNI AU akan dilengkapi dengan pesawat Multi Roll Transport Tanker (MRTT) Airbus 330 untuk keperluan Air Refeueling dan AWAC.

Di Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin Pekan Baru Kasau mengunjungi Skadron Udara 12, Skadron Udara 16, Skadron Tehnik 045, Rumah Sakit, Paskhas, ACMR, dan Simulator.

Sementara di Lanud Sri Mulyono Herlambang Palembang Kasau meninjau pembangunan MRT yang mengunakan lahan TNI AU, Markas Lanud dan perumahan.

_Photo : KSAU Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto memberikan pengarahan kepada prajurit TNI AU di RSN (TNI AU)_

_Sumber : Pen TNI AU_

A330 Awacs for Indonesian Air Force, wong sugih

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Densus 88 arrests 7 suspected terrorists for bomb plan*

Ruslan Sangadji
The Jakarta Post
Palu, Central Sulawesi | Fri, March 10, 2017 | 05:08 pm




The scene after the suspected terrorists’ arrest in Tolitoli, Central Sulawesi. (File/Sabran)
The National Police’s Densus 88 counterterrorism squad arrested seven suspected terrorists on Friday after preventing their attack on a police office in Poso, Central Sulawesi. 

Central Sulawesi Police spokesman Adj. Comr. Hari Suprapto confirmed the arrest, adding that the suspected terrorists had planned to bomb Parigi Moutong police office in Palu and attack police officers who were guarding a bank. 

“Central Sulawesi Police chief will give the details tomorrow,” Hari Suprapto told reporters. 

_*(Read also: Suspected terrorist arrested in C.Sulawesi)*_

Police have also seized bomb-making material, such as fertilizer, sulfur, charcoal, nails and methylated. (dan)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...sts-7-suspected-terrorists-for-bomb-plan.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

madokafc said:


> *AIRBUS 330 MRTT UNTUK AIR REFEUELING DAN AWAC*
> 10 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
> 
> 
> Kasau Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto, S.IP., melakukan inspeksi mendadak (Sidak) ke Lanud Roesmin Pekan Baru dan Lanud Sri Mulyono Herlambang Palembang, usai melaksanakan lawatannya ke Singapura, Kamis (9/3).
> 
> Dihadapan para penerbang dan crew Kasau mengatakan, bahwa dalam kunjungannya yang mendadak ini agar tau sejauh mana kondisi yang sebenarnya kesiapan operasi dan permasalahan yang dihadapi oleh para penerbang dan alutsistanya di Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin secara langsung.
> 
> “Saya bangga kepada kalian yang telah mengabdikan kepada TNI Angkatan Udara dengan menyiapkan, memelihara dan megoprasikan alut sista dan tunjukan yang baik”, ujarnya
> 
> Kasau juga menekankan untuk terus menekan angka kecelakaan yang terjadi di lingkungan TNI AU, karena sudah ada program Road Map Accident oleh Dislambangjaau.
> 
> Kedepan TNI AU akan dilengkapi dengan pesawat Multi Roll Transport Tanker (MRTT) Airbus 330 untuk keperluan Air Refeueling dan AWAC.
> 
> Di Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin Pekan Baru Kasau mengunjungi Skadron Udara 12, Skadron Udara 16, Skadron Tehnik 045, Rumah Sakit, Paskhas, ACMR, dan Simulator.
> 
> Sementara di Lanud Sri Mulyono Herlambang Palembang Kasau meninjau pembangunan MRT yang mengunakan lahan TNI AU, Markas Lanud dan perumahan.
> 
> _Photo : KSAU Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto memberikan pengarahan kepada prajurit TNI AU di RSN (TNI AU)_
> 
> _Sumber : Pen TNI AU_
> 
> A330 Awacs for Indonesian Air Force, wong sugih



Wish everything planned and procured well, and we'll see many beautiful toys come one after another to our beloved homeland.












Indonesian Army 432nd Para Raider Battalion conducting personnel readiness inspection before deployed for security task force in Indonesia-Papua New Guinea border. Image credit to Pararaider432Kariango and FSM FB Page.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Police car series

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> Indonesian Police car series
> 
> View attachment 383040
> 
> View attachment 383041
> 
> View attachment 383042
> 
> View attachment 383043
> 
> View attachment 383044
> 
> View attachment 383045


Wooo boii... Love me that Lotus!!


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

DEN BRAVO 90

#TNIAU #SF

@jeffprananda

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nike

this articles is all about Indonesian Navy Submarine training facility, in which included Submarine Sonar Simulator, Submarine Fire and Damage Control Trainer (SFDCT), Amphibious Operations Plan Role (AOPR) and Joint Operations Plan Role (JOPR). This recently newly built facility had more technological edge compared to the old facilities built in decades before (for Cakra class training purpose) and capable to maintain and polished the skills for the newly and already trained Indonesian Navy submarine crews 





FROM INDONESIA
*SSS, SFDCT, AOPR DAN JOPR UNTUK KORPS KAPAL SELAM TNI AL*
11 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Panglima Komando Armada RI Kawasan Timur (Pangrmatim) Laksamana Muda (Laksda) TNI Darwanto, S.H., M.A.P., menerima Submarine Sonar Simulator (SSS), Submarine Fire and Damage Control Trainer (SFDCT), Amphibious Operations Plan Role (AOPR) dan Joint Operations Plan Role (JOPR) dari Asisten Logistik (Aslog) Kasal Laksda TNI Mulyadi, S.Pi., M.A.P., di Gedung Pulau Gundul, Komando Latihan Armada RI Kawasan Timur (Kolatarmatim), Ujung Surabaya. Jum’at, (10/03/2017).

Dalam amanatnya Aslog Kasal mengatakan pembangunan pusat latihan kapal selam dan pengadaan AOPR serta JPOR merupakan bagian dari rencana strategis pembangunan kekuatan TNI AL menuju terwujudnya kekuatan pokok Minimum Essensial Force (MEF). Out come dari pembangunan dan pengadaan peralatan simulator ini adalah terbentuknya personel kapal selam yang handal dan profesional, dimana hal ini sejalan dengan sasaran MEF yang salah satunya adalah terwujudnya profesionalisme prajurit.

Lanjut Aslog Kasal dengan telah diserahterimakan pembangunan dan pengadaan beberapa simulator ini, maka personel kapal selam atau prajurit TNI AL dapat mulai menggunakan simulator tersebut untuk latihan.

Usai penyerahan simulator antara Pejabat TNI AL terkait, kegiatan dilanjutkan dengan menyaksikan demonstrasi alat deteksi sonar yang diperagakan prajurit kapal selam Koarmatim di gedung Submarine Sonar Simulator (SSS).

Hadir pada acara tersebut diantaranya, Danseskoal Laksda TNI Arusukmono Indra Sucahyo, S.E, M.M., Kasarmatim Laksamana Pertama (Laksma) TNI I.N.G. Ariawan, S.E., M.M., Kadisadal Laksma TNI Prasetya Nugraha, ST., Irops Itjenal Laksma TNI Jansen, Kadissenlekal Laksma TNI Ir. Christianto Purnawan, dan para Pejabat Utama Koarmatim serta Komandan Kolatarmatim Kolonel Laut (P) O.C Budi Susanto, S.H.

_Sumber : Pen Koarmatim_





FROM INDONESIA
*MELIHAT DARI DEKAT PRAJURIT TNI AL BERLATIH SUBMARINE SONAR SIMULATOR (VIDEO)*
11 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
TNI AL menerima Submarine Sonar Simulator (SSS), Submarine Fire and Damage Control Trainer (SFDCT), Amphibious Operations Plan Role (AOPR) dan Joint Operations Plan Role (JOPR). 


Dengan telah diserahterimakan pembangunan dan pengadaan beberapa simulator ini, maka personel kapal selam atau prajurit TNI AL dapat mulai menggunakan simulator tersebut untuk latihan.

_Photo : Prajurit TNI AL Berlatih Submarine Sonar Simulator (surya)_

_Sumber : Youtube_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Italian Navy Frigate Docks in Jakarta
Italian Navy frigate ITS Carabiniere will be docked in Jakarta from Thursday (09/03) to Monday, as Italy and Indonesia are going hold a joint navy training, which will serve as the basis for collaboration in the future. ITS Carabiniere is moored at the Pier JICT2 of the Tanjung Priok Port and will be open for free guided tours on Saturday from 9.00 a.m. to 11.00 a.m. and 4.00 p.m. to 6.30 p.m., and on Sunday from 10.00 a.m. to 12.00 p.m. and from 3.00 p.m. to 6.30 p.m.





 
Italian Navy frigate ITS Carabiniere docks at Tanjung Priok Port on Thursday (09/03). The vessel is visiting Southeast Asia and Australia. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)






 
Italian Navy frigate ITS Carabiniere is moored at Tanjung Priok Port on Thursday (09/03). The frigate is the fourth unit created for the FREMM European multimission frigate program. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)






 
The vessel carries maritime patrolling SH-90 helicopters, which are showed at Tanjung Priok Port on Thursday (09/03). (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)






 
ITS Carabiniere missile control room is open to public at Tanjung Priok Port on Thursday (09/03). (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)






 
Italian Navy officers stand aboard the frigate docked at Tanjung Priok Port in Jakarta on Thursday (09/03). (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)






 A view from the ITS Carabiniere control room at Tanjung Priok Port in Jakarta on Thursday (09/03). (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)






 ITS Carabiniere control room can be seen by visitors on Saturday (11/03) and Sunday at Tanjung Priok Port in Jakarta. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)






 
ITS Carabiniere is moored at the Pier JICT2 of the Tanjung Priok Port on Thursday (09/03). (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)






 
The ITS Carabiniere's assault riffles face Tanjung Priok Port on Thursday (09/03). The vessel showcases Italian military technology. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SIGMA family

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Eastern Fleet Command

#marines #warships #vehicles #helis

@oriphotograper

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> SIGMA family


Beautiful


----------



## mejikuhibiu

madokafc said:


> Italian Navy Frigate Docks in Jakarta
> Italian Navy frigate ITS Carabiniere will be docked in Jakarta from Thursday (09/03) to Monday, as Italy and Indonesia are going hold a joint navy training, which will serve as the basis for collaboration in the future. ITS Carabiniere is moored at the Pier JICT2 of the Tanjung Priok Port and will be open for free guided tours on Saturday from 9.00 a.m. to 11.00 a.m. and 4.00 p.m. to 6.30 p.m., and on Sunday from 10.00 a.m. to 12.00 p.m. and from 3.00 p.m. to 6.30 p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Italian Navy frigate ITS Carabiniere docks at Tanjung Priok Port on Thursday (09/03). The vessel is visiting Southeast Asia and Australia. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Italian Navy frigate ITS Carabiniere is moored at Tanjung Priok Port on Thursday (09/03). The frigate is the fourth unit created for the FREMM European multimission frigate program. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vessel carries maritime patrolling SH-90 helicopters, which are showed at Tanjung Priok Port on Thursday (09/03). (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITS Carabiniere missile control room is open to public at Tanjung Priok Port on Thursday (09/03). (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Italian Navy officers stand aboard the frigate docked at Tanjung Priok Port in Jakarta on Thursday (09/03). (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A view from the ITS Carabiniere control room at Tanjung Priok Port in Jakarta on Thursday (09/03). (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITS Carabiniere control room can be seen by visitors on Saturday (11/03) and Sunday at Tanjung Priok Port in Jakarta. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITS Carabiniere is moored at the Pier JICT2 of the Tanjung Priok Port on Thursday (09/03). (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ITS Carabiniere's assault riffles face Tanjung Priok Port on Thursday (09/03). The vessel showcases Italian military technology. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)


 Fremm, Sigma and Iver... its look nice


----------



## mandala

Tender announcement by United States Army Security Assistance Training Management Organization (USA-SATMO) for Indonesian Army AH-64E Technical Assistance Field Team in Indonesia.

*SATMO Indonesian Army AH-64E Technical Assistance Field Team*

*General Information*
Country: United States
Publication Date: Mar 11, 2017
Deadline Mar 21, 2017
Funding Agency: Department of the Army
Original Language: English

*Original Text*
The Mission and Installation Contracting Command - Fort Bragg (MICC-FB) in support of the United States Army Security Assistance Training Management Organization (USA-SATMO) has a requirement to provide the Indonesian Army, Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI), with an AH-64E Technical Assistance Field Team (TAFT) in Indonesia...

http://www.dgmarket.com/tenders/np-notice.do?noticeId=14910855

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

KRI Nagapasa 403, under sea trial in SK
all pics arent mine













KRI Tarakan 905





The PKR

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

​


@JP.​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bennedict

Leopard 2RI in Natuna

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Italian ship, FREMM had been offered to Indonesian Navy, as such there is three contender for the next Indonesian Navy Frigate programme, Itver Huitveld Class from Denmark, FREMM from France/Italy consortium, and KDX programme from South Korean.


*Ribuan warga Jakarta kunjungi kapal Italia ITS Carabienere/F-593*
Minggu, 12 Maret 2017 16:13 WIB | 647 Views
Pewarta: Ade Marboen




Kapal perang fregat Angkatan Laut Italia, ITS Carabiniere/F-593 saat membuka pintu untuk kunjungan umum, di Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, saat jam kunjungan berakhir, Minggu. Kapal fregat kelas Bergamini ini dalam misi pelayaran muhibah sejak Desember 2016 lalu ke negara-negara sahabat, dan terjauh adalah Australia. (ANTARA News/Ade P Marboen)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Barisan pengunjung kapal perang kelas fregat Angkatan Laut Italia, FREMM Carabienere/F-593, mengular di tepi dermaga Pelabuhan Internasional Peti Kemas Tanjung Priok, Jakarta Utara, Minggu. Ini adalah hari terakhir kunjungan publik terbuka (_open ship_) ke kapal perang itu sebelum dia bertolak ke Singapura. 

Barisan warga Jakarta dan sekitarnya itu sudah mengular sejak sebelum pukul 10.00 WIB. “Pintu kapal baru dibuka pada pukul 10.00 WIB dan berakhir 12.00 WIB. Setelah itu dibuka lagi pukul 14.00-18.30 WIB,” kata salah seorang petugas agen yang melayani keperluan kapal perang itu selama di Jakarta. 

Di depan ITS Carabiniere/F-593, bertambat kapal perang survei hidrografi-oseanografi TNI AL, KRI Rigel-933. 

Dua hari sebelumnya, kapal perang fregat TNI AL kelas SIGMA, KRI Diponegoro-365, yang sering dikerahkan untuk misi PBB di perairan berkonflik internasional, juga bertambat di depan kapal fregat Italia yang ukurannya mendekati kelas destroyer ini. 

Pada Minggu siang itu, sebagian demi sebagian warga Jakarta pengunjung yang berdiri tertib di bawah siraman cahaya matahari yang sangat terik dapat menaiki anak tangga kapal perang yang dikategorikan sebagai fregat multi peran alias FREMM (_Frégate Européenne Multi-Mission_/Prancis) atau dalam bahasa Italia, _Fregata europea multi-missione_. 

Terakhir kali kapal perang Angkatan Laut Italia mampir ke Indonesia adalah pada 1997, saat ITS Artigliere/F-582 (kelas _Lupo_ yang telah ditarik dari dinas aktif) dan ITS Zeffiro/F-577 (kelas _Maestra_). 

Kelas fregat kelas _Bergamini _dengan ITS Carabiniere/F-597 di dalamnya ini termasuk baru dalam doktrin pengerahan kapal perang dan operasi terpadu dari dimensi maritim. 

Komandan ITS Carabiniere/F-593, Commander (setara letnan kolonel) Francesco Pagnotta, adalah komandan kedua kapal perang rancangan bersama Italia dan Prancis ini, melalui raksasa manufaktur kapal perang dunia, Fincantieri dan DNCS. 

Dia katakan, “Berbagai misi dapat kami emban dan kami mendapat semua fasilitas itu di dalam kapal perang ini. Mulai dari misi operasi dukungan, kerja sama operasi internasional, diplomasi angkatan laut-militer, hingga tugas promosi keperluan industri pertahanan kami.” 

Dia memberi contoh soal penanganan banjir pengungsi Timur Tengah pasca ISIS merebut sebagian Irak dan Suriah. Para pengungsi itu menyerbu daratan Eropa melintasi Laut Mediterania dan Italia menjadi tujuan mereka yang paling jamak dituju. 

Berita-berita soal itu sangat mudah dijumpai sejak 2013, dan Angkatan Laut Italia terbilang aktif melakukan tugas kemanusiaan menolong mereka. 

“Banyak operasi terkait hal itu, secara sendirian oleh Italia ataupun gabungan dengan negara Eropa di kawasan. Misalnya _Operasi Mare Nostrum_ pada 2013-2014, _Operasi Triton_ sejak 2014 sampai kini, _Operasi Mare Sicuro_ pada 2015 sampai sekarang, dan _Eunavfor Med_ sejak Juni 2015,” katanya. 

Dari sisi pertahanan pasif dan aktif, ITF Carabiniere/F-593 didedikasikan sebagai kapal fregat anti kapal bawah permukaan alias kapal selam. 

Secara fisik, dia memerlukan _draft_ (bagian kapal yang terendam air laut) sedalam sembilan meter, dan di ujung lunas di bawah haluan kapal berbobot mati 6.700 ton itulah terletak perangkat andalan untuk mengendus secara 3D keberadaan kapal perang lawan, melalui instrumen Thales 4249 dan Thales CAPTAS 4249. 

Perangkat ini dioperasikan dari ruang pengendalian pertempuran, yang tidak boleh difoto dalam bentuk apapun oleh siapapun. Di dalam ruang operasi ini terdapat berbagai instrumen sensor lain yang tidak kalah canggih dengan sajian informasi yang sangat mudah dipahami. 

Thales 4249 dan Thales CAPTAS 4249 ini dikombinasikan dengan peluru kendali _Milas_ dari MBDA serta peluncur _WASS Triple B-515/3_ untuk torpedo tipe _MU 90_. Jika diperlukan, dua helikopter SH-90 (versi maritim dari NH-90 dari Leonardo, Fokker Helicopter, dan Airbus Helicopter), siap diterbangkan untuk mengendus kapal-kapal selam itu. 

Dari sisi pertahanan udara, ITS Carabiniere/F-593 dilengkapi peluru kendali wahana udara _SYLVER A43 VLS_ sebanyak 16 sel yang dibenamkan di dalam geladak di depan anjungan, di belakang kanon 76 milimeter _Davide_ OTO Melara-Oerlikon, yang juga buatan Italia. 

Yang juga tidak kalah menyeramkan bagi musuh mereka adalah peluru kendali kapal permukaan, _Teseo/Otomat Mk-2/A_. 

Dilihat secara kasat mata, di ujung paling atas dari menara utama kapal, terdapat sistem radar EMPAR (_European Multifunction Phased Array_) yang terdiri dari _Planar Array_ dan _Multiple Target Trap_. Semuanya dilindungi dalam kubah bundar raksasa. 

Selain untuk menjalin peningkatan hubungan diplomatik antar kedua negara dan antar warga negara, kunjungan ITS Carabiniere/F-593 ini juga untuk mempromosikan kehadiran industri pertahanan Italia dan perusahaan-perusahaan pendukungnya. 

Dengar-dengar, kapal fregat kelas _Bergamini_ (atau fregat kelas _Aquitaine_ di Angkatan Laut Prancis) sepanjang 144 meter ini juga ditawarkan kepada Indonesia untuk melengkapi daftar arsenal TNI AL. Pada sisi ini, Kerajaan Denmark juga mempromosikan hal serupa kepada Indonesia, yaitu kapal fregat kelas _Iver Huitfeldt. _

Editor: Suryanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://www.antaranews.com/berita/61...ta-kunjungi-kapal-italia-its-carabieneref-593

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Bennedict said:


> KRI Nagapasa 403, under sea trial in SK
> all pics arent mine


^^ I don't think that is an Indonesian submarine.


----------



## Bennedict

mandala said:


> ^^ I don't think that is an Indonesian submarine.


My mistake, that pic is photoshopped



madokafc said:


> Italian ship, FREMM had been offered to Indonesian Navy, as such there is three contender for the next Indonesian Navy Frigate programme, Itver Huitveld Class from Denmark, FREMM from France/Italy consortium, and KDX programme from South Korean.


Interesting, while FREMM in terms of armament are comparable to PKR SIGMA, KDX also offered? which KDX version? KDX ll or KDX lll? if this true, that'll be a hell of competition with Iver Huitfeld.

for future surface combatant, TNI-AL should now focus to acquire vessel comparable with Hobart AWD.



pr1v4t33r said:


> FREMM is heavy frigate bordering destroyer, not comparable to SIGMA. My mind tricked me previously, when comparing SIGMA and FREMM. It's MEKO that comparable to SIGMA.


I'd say its (current)armament are comparable, Sigma is 12x MICA VLS and 8 Exocet while FREMM(italian variant) is 16x Aster 15 VLS with 8 Otomat SSM.
-
-
For radar and displacement, FREMM definetly outgun Sigma with their SELEX ES AESA radar, and FREMM has greater displacement, making it easy to configure it from current frigate form into fully armed destroyer. 
-
-
-
But i don't know if European contractors are TOT-friendly  so i thought the major competitor will be Iver and KDX ones.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bennedict said:


> I'd say its (current)armament are comparable, Sigma is 12x MICA VLS and 8 Exocet while FREMM(italian variant) is 16x Aster 15 VLS with 8 Otomat SSM.
> -
> For radar and displacement, FREMM definetly outgun Sigma with their SELEX ES AESA radar, and FREMM has greater displacement, making it easy to configure it from current frigate form into fully armed destroyer.
> -
> But i don't know if European contractors are TOT-friendly  so i thought the major competitor will be Iver and KDX ones.



Yeah, their latest build will be much more powerful. And on the cost and TOT point, South Korean and Danish sure have the edge. At least, that's what i thought...

New Indonesian+Hollywood SciFi movie #FOXTROT-SIX will begin production this year..





While production phase of "The Night Comes For Us" is almost finished.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bennedict

(Flashback) Indonesian army and security forces patrol to prevent any disturbances during King Salman's visit to Bali.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

F16 and shukoi patrol at Indonesia-Timorleste-Australia border

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

*------
United Arab Emirates to Buy Weapons and Tank Boat Made by PINDAD
------*




Ilyas Istianur PradityaIlyas Istianur Praditya
March 10, 2017, 15:31 pm

Liputan6.com, Jakarta's defense industry products made in Indonesia back ogled other countries. In addition to weapons and aircraft, this time turn on the water combat vehicle / boat is in great demand in other countries.

Middle East countries, the United Arab Emirates (UAE), for example, has signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with PT Pindad (Persero) regarding the country's readiness to purchase some products PT Pindad.

"*From the UAE, PINDAD already MoU about the purchase of weapons and tank boat*," said Deputy Industry Mining, Strategic Industry and media Ministry of SOEs Dawn Harry Sampurno to Liputan6.com, Friday (03/10/2017).

UAE, said Harry, became one of the subscription Indonesia who bought the Indonesian products. *the UAE has also bought aircraft from PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) for the type of CN235.*

In fact, the plan UAE want to exchange trade and CN235 with the latest version. This makes the proof that the quality of domestic products is not in doubt.

With Pindad, the MoU has been done will be followed up with technical level talks, whatever speseifikasi desired by the UAE.

"On the basis of the MOU is currently being reviewed whether SS2 products that fit any version. If the tank boat, such as what the needs of the UAE," said Harry.

Earlier, in Indo Defence 2016 PINDAD introduce its newest product called Antasena boat tank. This name was given by the Vice President Jusuf Kalla.

Commercial Director PINDAD Widjajanto said, this is the first boat tank produced in the world. Meanwhile, naming Antasena puppet come from mythology that characterizes Indonesia.

"This is the first vessel, has never existed in the world. If the name of a mythological Antasena puppet, Gatot Kaca in the air, Antareja which penetrate the earth, Antasena were in the water," he said.

The ship has a length of 18 m and can operate in shallow waters up to 90 cm deep ocean waters. This corresponds to the geographical condition of Indonesia which has a lot of water.

"It could in rivers, lakes, swamps because he used a water jet, not a propeller," he continued. (Yas)

http://bisnis.liputan6.com/read/288...n-beli-senjata-hingga-tank-boat-buatan-pindad
http://garudamiliter.blogspot.co.id/2016/11/foto-konsep-tank-boat-x18.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HannibalBarca

Svantana said:


> *------
> United Arab Emirates to Buy Weapons and Tank Boat Made by PINDAD
> ------*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilyas Istianur PradityaIlyas Istianur Praditya
> March 10, 2017, 15:31 pm
> 
> Liputan6.com, Jakarta's defense industry products made in Indonesia back ogled other countries. In addition to weapons and aircraft, this time turn on the water combat vehicle / boat is in great demand in other countries.
> 
> Middle East countries, the United Arab Emirates (UAE), for example, has signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with PT Pindad (Persero) regarding the country's readiness to purchase some products PT Pindad.
> 
> "*From the UAE, PINDAD already MoU about the purchase of weapons and tank boat*," said Deputy Industry Mining, Strategic Industry and media Ministry of SOEs Dawn Harry Sampurno to Liputan6.com, Friday (03/10/2017).
> 
> UAE, said Harry, became one of the subscription Indonesia who bought the Indonesian products. *the UAE has also bought aircraft from PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) for the type of CN235.*
> 
> In fact, the plan UAE want to exchange trade and CN235 with the latest version. This makes the proof that the quality of domestic products is not in doubt.
> 
> With Pindad, the MoU has been done will be followed up with technical level talks, whatever speseifikasi desired by the UAE.
> 
> "On the basis of the MOU is currently being reviewed whether SS2 products that fit any version. If the tank boat, such as what the needs of the UAE," said Harry.
> 
> Earlier, in Indo Defence 2016 PINDAD introduce its newest product called Antasena boat tank. This name was given by the Vice President Jusuf Kalla.
> 
> Commercial Director PINDAD Widjajanto said, this is the first boat tank produced in the world. Meanwhile, naming Antasena puppet come from mythology that characterizes Indonesia.
> 
> "This is the first vessel, has never existed in the world. If the name of a mythological Antasena puppet, Gatot Kaca in the air, Antareja which penetrate the earth, Antasena were in the water," he said.
> 
> The ship has a length of 18 m and can operate in shallow waters up to 90 cm deep ocean waters. This corresponds to the geographical condition of Indonesia which has a lot of water.
> 
> "It could in rivers, lakes, swamps because he used a water jet, not a propeller," he continued. (Yas)
> 
> http://bisnis.liputan6.com/read/288...n-beli-senjata-hingga-tank-boat-buatan-pindad
> http://garudamiliter.blogspot.co.id/2016/11/foto-konsep-tank-boat-x18.html



That's interesting... Can't see how UAE will use it... and for what purpose... Islands geo, i can understand but ME... not sure. (Yemenislands maybe...)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

HannibalBarca said:


> That's interesting... Can't see how UAE will use it... and for what purpose... Islands geo, i can understand but ME... not sure. (Yemenislands maybe...)


to counter Iran fast boat maybe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

madokafc said:


> to counter Iran fast boat maybe



Well you have better defense against light fast boat than 105mm shells. ANd seems UAE want 100pcs...
Well I think it will be used, as a Defense purpose/support when they are landing onshore... since it can carry around 20 guys... and myabe around oil fields...
Anyway, I rly want to see one in action... a real prototype...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Bennedict said:


> (Flashback) Indonesian army and security forces patrol to prevent any disturbances during King Salman's visit to Bali.



Gambar terakhir, personel paling kiri...
Sule punya kerja sampingan?


----------



## GraveDigger388

umigami said:


> Gambar terakhir, personel paling kiri...
> Sule punya kerja sampingan?


Ngehost kurang greget...


----------



## Svantana

Open public, ITS Carabienere

*Bomb BT-500 to F-16 made by Dislitbangau*
March 12, 2017













The presence of three fighter jets F-16C / D 52ID of the United States Air Force to be operated also be good news for the Department of the Air Force Research and Development (Dislitbangau).

Because the number of bomb research and development Dislitbangau like BTN-100 and BT-500, successfully tested. The bombs also be certified and ready to be used by new F-16's.

Dislitbangau engineered bombs was tested in June 2014lalu. Sharp Bomb (BTN) -100, BT-200 and BT-500, successfully tested in district Iswahyudi air base in Madiun and Air Shooting Range (ASR) in Pandanwangi, Lumajang, East Java.

Bomb tests lasted two stages static testing and release bombs. New static trial is successful when a bomb attached to airplane wings stable. In addition it should also be stable when the bomb was dropped on the grounds that the form of a padded mattress.

While testing using a bomb disposal Sukhoi Su-27/30 and F-16 was capable of targeting the predetermined parameter.

Tools testers bomb used to analyze a wide range of capabilities bomb functioning optimally. One of the parameters of the test is the speed of the bomb, the bomb to the target accuracy, power and reach of the explosion, the shape Molotov, and more.

Dislitbangau not only develop and test a bomb creation, but also still in charge of providing certification.

Furthermore, the bomb must be certified by the agency Dislambangja (Office of Work Safety and the Fly) that the Air Force had a prototype bomb that was certified with a decent production.

*After successfully developing the bomb BT 500 to enter mass production stage, this time Dislitbangau also still trying hard to create a smart bomb (smart bomb).*

This smart bomb explosive power is great. Having dropped from a plane could hit the target accurately by means of a guide.

In accordance with the process of the research and development of smart bomb, Dislitbangau actually should have entered the test phase, either a static or release (release).

In a variety of weapons in domestic exhibitions, smart bomb Dislitbangau even been frequently exhibited and a special attention of the visitors from the military.

Author: Winardi / Remigius S.
http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2017/03/bom-bt-500-untuk-f-16-buatan.html
http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/bom-bt-500-untuk-f-16-buatan-dislitbangau/
http://militermeter.com/bom-bt-500-amunisi-f-16-buatan-tni-au-sendiri/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## asad71

A nation wit h fantastic potentiality and resources, as well as a strategic location, Indonesia ought to fulfill the visions of Sukarno. She must strive to become a regional power and the eastern arm of resurgent Muslims. A security and diplomatic alliance of Turkey, Pakistan and Indonesia - who are the other leading Muslim powers, will benefit regional Muslims. For a start Indonesia must become a nuclear power.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force T-50i Golden Eagle to be upgraded to FA-50 variant.

*KSAU Akan Kembalikan Marwah T-50 Sebagai Pesawat Tempur*

March 13, 2017







Mungkin kita sering melihat aksi aerobatik spektakuler pilot-pilot TNI Angkatan Udara (AU), khususnya dalam setiap perayaan hari jadi TNI AU. Pesawat-pesawat yang sering kali mereka gunakan biasanya adalah pesawat latih KT-1B Woong Bee hingga pesawat tempur T-50_Golden Eagle_. Keandalannya mereka dalam mengajak dansa pesawat-pesawat yang mereka tungganggi itu di Angkasa pun sangat luar biasa.

Pada Jum’at (10/3/2017) lalu, perwakilan _Angkasa_ berkesempatan untuk mewawancarai langsung Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KSAU), Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto, di kantornya, Markas Besar TNI Angkatan Udara, Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur. Dari pertemuan itu, KSAU menyampaikan bahwa ia akan mengembalikan marwah pesawat T-50 ‘_Golden Eagle_’ besutan Korea Aerospace Industries bersama Lockheed Martin sebagai pesawat tempur.

“Pasawat seperti T-50, kita masyarakat sering tahu ada yang doreng ada warna yang untuk aerobatik. Itu aerobatik (warna T-50) kan cuma seremonial, dan kita sudah punya untuk seremonial adalah KT-1 Woong Bee,” terang KSAU kepada _Angkasa_.

*Hadi menegaskan bahwa akan menguatkan peran KT-1B woong Bee sebagai pesawat yang digunakan untuk seremonial atau aeobatik. T-50 pun akan dirubah KSAU menjadi FA-50 dengan menambahkan beberapa kemampuan lainnya.

“Kalau ini (T-50) kita kembalikan sesuai dengan marwahnya sebagai pesawat tempur. Sehingga T-50 itu kita rubah, tidak menjadi T-50 lagi, menjadi FA-50 dengan menambahkan beberapa kemampuan seperti radar dan persenjataan,” jelas Hadi.*

Tujuan KSAU mengembalikan marwah T-50 dan menguatkan peran KT-1B sejatinya adalah untuk melakukan inovasi demi kemajuan TNI AU yang modern. “Kita tidak terjebak dengan tradisi, tapi suatu inovasi untuk kemajuan Angkatan Udara yang modern.”

Author: Fery Setiawan

http://angkasa.co.id/info/militer/ksau-akan-kembalikan-marwah-t-50-sebagai-pesawat-tempur/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Svantana

credit to Nur Irsal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*LSU-02 Lapan Pecahkan Rekor Terbang*





*Pesawat LSU-02 LAPAN ketika di ujicoba di KRI TNI AL [wikipedia]☆*

*P*esawat tanpa awak _LAPAN Surveillance_ UAV (LSU)02 sukses melakukan pemotretan udara untuk batas wilayah desa di Kecamatan Kretek, Bantul, Daerah Istimewa Yogyakarta (DIY) pada 1 hingga 5 Maret 2017.

Sebelum misi pemotretan udara, tim terlebih dahulu lakukan uji terbang pesawat. Hal ini dimaksudkan agar pesawat LSU berada dalam performa mesin terbaik serta mendapat settingan sistem avionik terefektif, guna meminimalisir _shock wave air_ sebelum misi pemotretan udara dilakukan.

Pesawat LSU-02 dibekali mesin 33 cc. Dalam misi ini, LSU02 lepas landas dari Landasan Federasi Aerosport Indonesia (FASI) Pantai Depok, DIY. Pesawat terbang dengan kecepatan rata-rata 100 km per jam dengan ketinggian pemotretan 500 dan 750 meter di atas permukaan tanah.

Pesawat LSU terbang sesuai _way point_dengan jarak 250 kilometer yang ditempuh dalam durasi dua jam sepuluh menit. Jarak ini merupakan rekor baru LSU-02 untuk misi pemetaan pesawat tanpa awak.

PIC _Safety Assurance Engineer_ (SAE) Pusat Teknologi Penerbangan LAPAN, Agus Harno Nurdiansyah bersyukur atas kesuksesan misi ini, “_Alhamdulillah dengan loyalitas, keikhlasan dan kerja keras dari seluruh anggota tim misi pemotretan udara dapat dilakukan dengan baik. Semua jerih payah di lapangan terbayar._”

Kepala Pusat Teknologi Penerbangan LAPAN, Gunawan S. Prabowo, mengapresiasi hasil kerja tim dalam misi kali ini. Ia berharap, keberhasilan ini dapat meningkatkan kekompakan, sikap saling mengisi, keterbukaan, mental, dan diskusi untuk misi-misi selanjutnya.

Misi kali ini merupakan lanjutan implementasi kerja sama antara LAPAN dengan Badan Informasi Geospasial (BIG). Kegiatan ini bertujuan sebagai salah satu upaya menentukan standardisasi pemetaan menggunakan UAV, baik secara teknis maupun administratif. Secara teknis, standardisasi harus sesuai kriteria yang diinginkan oleh pemangku kepentingan. Sementara itu, secara administratif juga harus memenuhi perizinan.

Kegiatan ini menghasilkan rangcangan Norma Standar Prosedur Kriteria (NSPK) yang akan dikaji sebalum menjadi Standar Nasional Indonesia (SNI). Standar ini nantinya menjadi aturan baku pemetaan. Dalam upaya ini, BIG juga mengundang berbagai praktisi untuk memberikan masukan dalam penyusunan standardisasi pemetaan dengan teknologi pesawat tanpa awak.

Diharapkan, di masa yang akan datang, perkembangan UAV akan semakin maju baik dari sisi _flight safety_ dan _flight performance_. Dengan demikian, teknologi ini akan mampu mendukung akuisisi data untuk kebutuhan skala besar.

* ☠ LAPAN*

Indonesian made UAV, LSU 02 had passed mapping testing and flight endurance testing in accordance to Indonesian Information Spatial Agency criteria and standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kaka404

asad71 said:


> A nation wit h fantastic potentiality and resources, as well as a strategic location, Indonesia ought to fulfill the visions of Sukarno. She must strive to become a regional power and the eastern arm of resurgent Muslims. A security and diplomatic alliance of Turkey, Pakistan and Indonesia - who are the other leading Muslim powers, will benefit regional Muslims. For a start Indonesia must become a nuclear power.


define becoming a nuclear power?? is it to be a country that has nuclear weapon(s) or country that utilize nuclear energy for power generation, research and industries?
if it's the first, then i'm afraid that that'll will not gonna happen anytime soon. indonesia has ratified NPT since the 70s and promoting it globally still. and i hope will continue to do so.
if it's the later then fyi indonesia has been utilizing nuclear energy since the late 50s for research and industries. for electrical power generation however indonesia is still in the planning zone. somewhat due to indonesia having lots of other options to get electrical energy. it is calculated that we will need around 4 nuclear power plant in the late 2020s.. and if i'm not mistaken russia and japan each has some sort of an agreements with indonesian gov to build them.

and what do you mean when you write security and diplomatic alliances..??
if it's defense pact like nato and others, then i'm pretty sure that'll never happen with indonesia.. our foreign policy in a way kind of opposes that to happen..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

kaka404 said:


> define becoming a nuclear power?? is it to be a country that has nuclear weapon(s) or country that utilize nuclear energy for power generation, research and industries?
> if it's the first, then i'm afraid that that'll will not gonna happen anytime soon. indonesia has ratified NPT since the 70s and promoting it globally still. and i hope will continue to do so.
> if it's the later then fyi indonesia has been utilizing nuclear energy since the late 50s for research and industries. for electrical power generation however indonesia is still in the planning zone. somewhat due to indonesia having lots of other options to get electrical energy. it is calculated that we will need around 4 nuclear power plant in the late 2020s.. and if i'm not mistaken russia and japan each has some sort of an agreements with indonesian gov to build them.
> 
> and what do you mean when you write security and diplomatic alliances..??
> if it's defense pact like nato and others, then i'm pretty sure that'll never happen with indonesia.. our foreign policy in a way kind of opposes that to happen..



lol dont take him seriously, Indonesia had researching about Atomic bombs via PRC during Guided Democracy era as being mentioned during conversation between Soekarno and Chou En Lai when the latter visit to Jakarta, far more early than Pakistan nuclear weapon programme actually. The programme is in conjunction with the active Indonesian rocket programme backed up by several Socialist countries.

Soeharto rising, mean the ends for all of the nonsense programme and he diverted all the research and efforts toward civilian programme, though he is deliberately not backing up the Indonesian Nuclear agency with sufficient funds. The same goes with Indonesian rocket programme. 

*Indonesia promotes global treaty to ban nuclear weapons*
Senin, 13 Maret 2017 18:32 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Aditya E.S. Wicaksono





Foreign Minister Retno L.P. Marsudi speech when opening the Regional Dialogue and Consultation on the Treaty on Non-Proliferation of Nuclear Weapons (NPT) entitled "Towards Preparatory Committee Meeting 2017" which was attended by representatives of 35 countries party to the NPT in the Asia-Pacific, in Jakarta, Monday (March 13, 2017). (ANTARA/Suwandy)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia, along with states without nuclear weapons, are working together to promote the establishment of a convention to ban the use of nuclear weapons, an official said here on Monday.

Director General of Multilateral Affairs of Ministry of Foreign Affairs Hasan Kleib said here on Monday that Indonesia and several countries have been working together to promote an open working group to discuss and draft a nuclear weapon convention.

"The countries have been gathered to promote a new initiative," Kleib said after attending a Regional Dialogue and Consultation on the Treaty of the Non-Proliferation (NPT) of Nuclear Weapon held in Jakarta on Monday along with the Minister of Foreign Affairs Retno LP Marsudi.

Nuclear weapon has been classified as a weapon of mass destruction, along with biological and chemical weapons.

The international society has signed conventions on biological and chemical weapons.

"We also want a convention on a total ban of nuclear weapon," Kleib stated.

Kleib urged the five countries, namely the United States, Britain, France, China, and Russia, which are currently possessing nuclear weapons, to meet their promise within the NPT to negotiate faithfully to remove their nuclear weapons completely.

The NPT is an international treaty, signed in July 1 1968, whose objective is to prevent the spread of nuclear weapon and weapons technology.

As many as 190 countries have taken part in the treaty which has three pillars, namely non-proliferation, disarmament, and peaceful use of nuclear energy.

"Indonesia has always been consistent that the implementation of the NPTs three pillars should be in balance," Marsudi noted.

The current global situation has become a challenge and has forced commitment by the NPT member countries to achieve progress by implementing the NPTs three pillars, she remarked.

As many as 26 representatives from countries in the Asia-Pacific Region attended the meeting held in Jakarta on March 13 and 14.

The meeting was one of the series to prepare the first NPT Preparatory Committee, which is scheduled to be held in Vienna, Austria, from May 2 to 12, 2017.

The Preparatory Committee will be the first of the three planned sessions that will be held prior to the 2020 Review Conference.
(Uu.A059/INE/KR-BSR/B003)
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

kaka404 said:


> define becoming a nuclear power?? is it to be a country that has nuclear weapon(s) or country that utilize nuclear energy for power generation, research and industries?
> if it's the first, then i'm afraid that that'll will not gonna happen anytime soon. indonesia has ratified NPT since the 70s and promoting it globally still. and i hope will continue to do so.
> if it's the later then fyi indonesia has been utilizing nuclear energy since the late 50s for research and industries. for electrical power generation however indonesia is still in the planning zone. somewhat due to indonesia having lots of other options to get electrical energy. it is calculated that we will need around 4 nuclear power plant in the late 2020s.. and if i'm not mistaken russia and japan each has some sort of an agreements with indonesian gov to build them.
> 
> and what do you mean when you write security and diplomatic alliances..??
> if it's defense pact like nato and others, then i'm pretty sure that'll never happen with indonesia.. our foreign policy in a way kind of opposes that to happen..



1. I definitely meant nuclear weapons. Only then Australia-West will cease harassing you.
2. During 1965 Indo-Pak War Sukarno had sent a troop of tanks to E Pak (now BD). These PT-76s were sent as the advance team. And when Air Marshal Asghar Khan visited Jakarata just after the cease-fire, the Indonesian Air Chief had told him to go round all airbases in the country and select whatever he liked.
3. Just after Pak Eastern Command had surrendered, Indonesian Navy shot and sunk an IN craft that was chasing a fleeing PN patrol craft. This matter has been hushed up, but the RMN vessels in the area clearly witnessed what had happened.
4. Yes, it should be a deal like NATO and European Common Market put together.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

With the expertise learned from developing medium tank, Pindad will be able to design and implement better armor for its existing products in the future.






Amphibious Reconnaissance Battalion

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## gondes

*INSIGHT: Should Indonesia and Australia jointly patrol the South China Sea?*

Evan A. Laksmana
Researcher at the Centre for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS)

Seattle | Mon, March 13, 2017 | 08:35 am





Stronger ties: President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo and his counterpart Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull. (Courtesy of the Presidential Office/File) 
In an interview with The Australian shortly before his visit to Sydney on Feb. 26 and 27, President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo reportedly opened the door for Indonesia and Australia to jointly patrol the South China Sea.

This notion, however, never made its way to the joint statement or the Joint Declaration on Maritime Cooperation issued at the end of the visit. Subsequently, on the sidelines of the Indian Ocean Rim Association Summit in Jakarta last week, Australian Foreign Minister Julie Bishop and Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull downplayed the idea further.

Similarly, Indonesian officials never confirmed specific plans for a joint patrol as such. Instead, they reiterated the shared strategic interest with Australia and the cooperative opportunities in the broader maritime domain.

This rise and fall of the “South China Sea joint patrol” narrative is reminiscent of the aftermath of the Indonesia-Australia Foreign and Defense Ministers 2+2 Dialogue in Bali last October.

Then, Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu told a post-meeting press conference that he had discussed a joint “peace patrol” in the South China Sea with his Australian counterpart. The Indonesian Foreign Ministry was mum, however, and Ryamizard backtracked within a few days.

These rollercoaster developments suggest several cautionary notes.

First is on terminology. While press reports throw around “joint patrols” to describe activities done together at sea to “guard” the waters, regional states employ distinct terms.

There’s a difference between “joint” and “coordinated” patrols. While in some instances a joint (or combined) operation refers to a navy-air force-army activity, it often denotes the integrated pooling and deployment of assets from different countries for an agreed-upon mission.

The “Eyes-in-the-Sky” operation in the Malacca Strait, for example, uses maritime patrol aircraft from Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore and Thailand to form a patrol mission team. Or more broadly, consider the UN Security Council-mandated multinational forces patrolling the pirate-infested waters off the coast of Somalia and the Horn of Africa.

While joint patrols under such task forces are more missionoriented, “coordinated” patrols (CORPAT) are limited to each country focusing on its own waters. Put simply, you patrol your waters while I patrol mine, but we coordinate the specific time and area.

For example, the Malacca Strait Sea Patrol — the original model for the recently launched Sulu Sea trilateral patrols — allows participating navies to conduct coordinated sea patrols while facilitating information sharing between ships and their operational centers. A similar logic applies to the existing Australia-Indonesia Coordinated Patrol launched in 2010 covering the shared maritime boundaries to the south of West Timor.

So, while we can debate the different interpretations held, locating the patrolling terminology within its proper policy context is not mere semantics; it has legal, strategic and operational implications. We should keep this in mind when assessing reports claiming that Indonesia “proposed” (or “backed down from”) joint patrols in the South China Sea.

The second point is on strategic logic. If we can consider the “South China Sea joint patrol” narrative as the product of media hype and Jakarta’s haphazard political communications, we should be cautious in examining the merits of the idea itself.

It goes without saying that Indonesia and Australia share a common interest in ensuring peace and stability in the South China Sea, but it does not follow that the only way to advance this interest is through a joint patrol, especially if it is pitched as a Freedom of Navigation Operation against China’s now-illegal “nine-dash line” claims.

As Indonesian and Australian leaders recently acknowledged, there is no need to unnecessarily escalate the tension in the area. Therefore, the commitment to the ASEAN-China Code of Conduct process as stated in the Joint Declaration on Maritime Cooperation is a step in the right direction; although alternative strategies to push it forward are sorely needed.

Bottom line, the South China Sea alone does not and should not define the strategic relationship between Indonesia and Australia.

For one thing, the South China Sea could turn into ugly domestic and regional quicksand for Indonesia and Australia as two non-claimants, especially if the United StatesChinese strategic dynamic remains the driving force. For another, there is already plenty of work to do on the maritime domain between the two countries as the maritime Joint Declaration highlights.

Finally, on operational reality. Assuming we can ignore the above concerns — which would be foolish — the “South China Sea joint patrol” narrative does not make operational sense.

If it is a joint patrol, are we expecting an Indonesian-Australian taskforce to run counterpiracy operations around the Natunas? If it’s a coordinated patrol, where would the specific waters be? Australia does not border the Natunas, while Indonesia’s EEZ in the area has been declared but is still being negotiated with neighboring countries.

Indonesia has always been particular about agreeing to coordinated, rather than joint, patrolling mechanisms, for historic, political and operational reasons. Also, Indonesia is unlikely to conduct FONOP-style operations in the South China Sea on its own, let alone with Australia.

Taken as a whole, the Indonesia-Australia “South China Sea joint patrol” narrative is ultimately flawed and should be discarded if the above concerns still hold.

***

_The writer is a researcher at the Centre for Strategic and International Studies in Jakarta and currently a visiting fellow at the National Bureau of Asian Research in Seattle, Washington. The views expressed are his own._

*---------------

http://www.thejakartapost.com/acade...ralia-jointly-patrol-the-south-china-sea.html

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

it seems in near future, every raider batt. will have Komodo APC as their assault vehicle. Around one company strength per batt. will be ideal





FROM INDONESIA
*22 PRAJURIT TERIMA PELATIHAN KENDARAAN KOMODO*
14 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Peralatan Kodam Iskandar Muda bekerja sama dengan PT. Pindad, menggelar latihan mengendarai Kendraan Komodo. Pelatihan tersebut akan dilaksanakan selama tiga hari mulai 13 sampai dengan 16 Maret 2017 di Gudang peralatan Daerah Paldam dan lapangan Rindam.

Latihan mengendarai Kendraan Komodo tersebut diikuti 22 prajurit terdiri dari lima prajurit dari satuan Yonif Raider 111 dan lima prajurit dari satuan Yonif Raider 112 serta lima dari prajurit Paldam IM. Sedangkan Hubdam IM dan Topdam masing-masing diikuti satu prajurit. Sementara untuk pendukung lima orang dari personel PT Pindad.

Nantinya, peserta tersebut menerima materi latihan yaitu, Pengenalan kendaran Komodo, Cara pengoperasioanalan, cara mengemudi siang dan malam, cara mengatasi gangguan saat musuh datang. Selain itu, cara pengoperasionalan Global Positioning System (GPS) dan Pengoperasionalan alat komunikasi.

Menurut Kapaldam Iskandar Muda, Kolonel Cpl Arif Hendro Djatmiko Hadi Soewignyo kendaran Komodo tersebut memilki kelincahan saat bergerak dan mempunyai kemampuan bertahan di medan pertempuran yang menjadi andalan.

“Kendaraan taktis Komodo memiliki mobility, survivabilit, dan fire power, yang dapat diandalkan. Mobility adalah kemampuan bergerak di medan berat dan menghindari serangan musuh. Survivability adalah kemampuan bertahan dari serangan musuh dengan mengandalkan badan kendaraan yang bulletproof. Fire power adalah kekuatan untuk menyerang musuh,” terang Kapaldam.

_Photo : Komodo APC Variant of the Indonesian Army Infantry Battallion Raider 323. (Yonif Raider 323)_

_Sumber : Pen Kodam Iskandar Muda_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

one small patrol boat had been inducted





FROM INDONESIA
*TNI AL TERIMA SATU KAPAL PATROLI DARI PEMKAB BELITUNG TIMUR*
13 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Satu unit kapal patroli bertuliskan PATKAMLA diserah-terimakan Pemkab Beltim kepada Danlanal Babel Kolonel Laut Teguh Gunawan, Jumat (10/3/2017).

Serah-terima berlangsung di Pelabuhan ASDP Manggar.

Pantauan Pos Belitung, kapal abu-abu itu memiliki panjang sekitar 10 meter.

Sementara lebar diperkirakan tiga meter.

Wakil Bupati Belitung Timur Burhanudin (Aan) mengatakan, kapal tersebut diserahkan untuk sinergitas pengamanan laut di wilayah Beltim.

Menurutnya, Pemkab Beltim tak bisa lepas tangan begitu saja terhadap laut meski tidak memiliki kewenangan terkait ini.
“Ini dalam rangka mensinergitas pembangunan daerah di wilayah laut,” kata Aan.

Menurut Aan, wilayah laut Beltim adalah wilayah yang sangat vital.

Apalagi perairan Beltim masuk dalam wilayah ALKI (Alur Laut Kepulauan Indonesia) I dan dinilai sangat strategis.

Dia meminta, pihak terkait saling bersinergi terkait pengamanan wilayah ini.

Aan juga menyebut karena posisinya yang strategis maka perairan laut sekitar Beltim rentan terjadi praktik-praktik legal seperti penyelundupan, basecamp pembajakan laut, bahkan bukan tidak mungkin basecamp teroris.

“Daerah ini strategis, karena orang-orang Beltim tidak resek dengan orang, kalau ada orang datang ya terima saja. Ini rawan. ISIS misalnya, jangan dikira tidak mungkin (menyalahgunakan) 72 pulau (kecil) di Beltim. Dengan adanya kapal ini mari kita koordinasi jaga wilayah laut kita,” papar Aan.

_Photo : Patkamla Maggar (Pos Belitung)_

_Sumber : Pos Belitung_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*VP Pence to visit Indonesia, meet Jokowi*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post


Jakarta | Tue, March 14, 2017 | 10:31 am




Vice President Mike Pence speaks at the Trane Parts and Distribution Center in Louisville, Kentucky, on March 11 . (AP/Timothy D. Easley)
Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister Wiranto has said US Vice President Mike Pence will visit Indonesia and meet with President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo. 

He said the information was conveyed by US Ambassador to Indonesia Joseph R. Donovan Jr. during a meeting at Wiranto's office in Central Jakarta on Monday.

Wiranto explained that during the meeting, he and Donovan discussed matters that would be highlighted during the Jokowi-Pence meeting, _kompas.com _reported.

He said several strategic issues that would be discussed involved relations between the two countries. He could not give details on when the meeting would take place.

“What we discussed was not about the time of the planned visit but more about the substance of matters the US vice president could use as a guideline in his talks with President Jokowi. It is related to strategic matters that could be discussed in their meeting,” said Wiranto. (dis/ebf)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/03/14/vp-pence-to-visit-indonesia-meet-jokowi.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kaka404

asad71 said:


> 1. I definitely meant nuclear weapons. Only then Australia-West will cease harassing you.
> 2. During 1965 Indo-Pak War Sukarno had sent a troop of tanks to E Pak (now BD). These PT-76s were sent as the advance team. And when Air Marshal Asghar Khan visited Jakarata just after the cease-fire, the Indonesian Air Chief had told him to go round all airbases in the country and select whatever he liked.
> 3. Just after Pak Eastern Command had surrendered, Indonesian Navy shot and sunk an IN craft that was chasing a fleeing PN patrol craft. This matter has been hushed up, but the RMN vessels in the area clearly witnessed what had happened.
> 4. Yes, it should be a deal like NATO and European Common Market put together.



having nuclear weapon doesn't stop a country from being "harassed" or "ridiculed". lets just take what happen to the US in the last few months as an example. there are many more example out there that shows how a nuclear powered country is "harassed" and "ridiculed" by external or even internal "parties", i'm very sure you are aware of them.

as for indonesia, indonesia is regularly being "harassed" and/or "ridiculed" by many parties, and it is not just by the "west". whether they are from our neighbour or a non-existing countries, from a big country or small, there will always someone out there trying to stir things up here. indonesia having a nuclear weapon won't stop them from doing so, and it doesn't make us any better. however, being able to answer these "harassment" cunningly, wisely and maturely does. i'm very sure you know that there are many parameters, sides, factors a country has that make them a powerful country and it's not just a nuclear weapon.

indonesia as a country has done a lot of things in the past. some even contradicted one another. but as i write before, i'm very sure a defense pact will never happen with indonesia.. our foreign policy opposes it. keep in mind however that it doesn't mean we don't have any defense or military cooperation. for example few months ago there's an article that mention a cooperation is being form by the indonesian, philippines, and malaysian arm forces to have a joint mission to fight against terrorist group in the philippines. this is not a defense pact but a cooperation. till today indonesia-pakistan and indonesia-turkey defense cooperation does exist. for example if you follow this thread then you might already know that indonesia and turkey are developing a tank together.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## asad71

asad71 said:


> 1. I definitely meant nuclear weapons. Only then Australia-West will cease harassing you.
> 2. During 1965 Indo-Pak War Sukarno had sent a troop of tanks to E Pak (now BD). These PT-76s were sent as the advance team. And when Air Marshal Asghar Khan visited Jakarata just after the cease-fire, the Indonesian Air Chief had told him to go round all airbases in the country and select whatever he liked.
> 3. Just after Pak Eastern Command had surrendered, Indonesian Navy shot and sunk an IN craft that was chasing a fleeing PN patrol craft. This matter has been hushed up, but the RMN





kaka404 said:


> having nuclear weapon doesn't stop a country from being "harassed" or "ridiculed". lets just take what happen to the US in the last few months as an example. there are many more example out there that shows how a nuclear powered country is "harassed" and "ridiculed" by external or even internal "parties", i'm very sure you are aware of them.
> 
> as for indonesia, indonesia is regularly being "harassed" and/or "ridiculed" by many parties, and it is not just by the "west". whether they are from our neighbour or a non-existing countries, from a big country or small, there will always someone out there trying to stir things up here. indonesia having a nuclear weapon won't stop them from doing so, and it doesn't make us any better. however, being able to answer these "harassment" cunningly, wisely and maturely does. i'm very sure you know that there are many parameters, sides, factors a country has that make them a powerful country and it's not just a nuclear weapon.
> 
> indonesia as a country has done a lot of things in the past. some even contradicted one another. but as i write before, i'm very sure a defense pact will never happen with indonesia.. our foreign policy opposes it. keep in mind however that it doesn't mean we don't have any defense or military cooperation. for example few months ago there's an article that mention a cooperation is being form by the indonesian, philippines, and malaysian arm forces to have a joint mission to fight against terrorist group in the philippines. this is not a defense pact but a cooperation. till today indonesia-pakistan and indonesia-turkey defense cooperation does exist. for example if you follow this thread then you might already know that indonesia and turkey are developing a tank together.



1.But for nukes, DPRK and Pakistan would have lost sovereignty.
2. Your issues with Malaysia can be solved mutually, although some in Singapore would not appreciate this.
3. In the past serious attempts had been made for closer BD-Indonesia defense ties. This did not continue for conclusion because of the stance of our govts post-2000.
4. Australia has been playing the WCC (Western Christian Civilization) card to keep Indonesia in turmoil. Being the largest Muslim state and being well resourced, you are the obvious target.
5. Way out for you: get nukes and get into alliances.


----------



## NEKONEKO

asad71 said:


> 5. Way out for you: get nukes and get into alliances.



Nukes : Nope. 
Alliance : Nope. 
It's okay to make friends but not okay to make gang. 

This


kaka404 said:


> if it's defense pact like nato and others, then i'm pretty sure that'll never happen with indonesia.. our foreign policy in a way kind of opposes that to happen..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rondo.royal2

huff .. Gw tadi baca di indomiliter ada artikel yg mempermasalahkan IFF ga ada di F16 tni AU..

Seakan akan F16 tanpa IFF .. Kalah dg tetangga .. Gw pingin koment disitu tapi kok .. Paling juga ga ditanggepin.
Semoga penulisnya baca.. 
Gini .. IFF itu hanya tanya jawab .. kalo tidak dijawab bukan berarti musuh .. Bisa jadi sipil .. Nah untuk mengetahui lebih lanjut siapa dia ? Memakai RWR .. Di RWR itu sudah tersimpan bank data sinyal apapun .. F16..su30..su27..gripen.. Untuk update bank data ini harganya mahal .

Kasus diatas bawean itu .. Pertama radar dibawah menangkap object .. Untuk mengenali dia musuh atau bukan .. Dikirim sinyal IFF .. Ternyata ga ada sinyal jawaban dari object .. Dikirimlah F16 ke lokasi .. RWR menangkap itu f18 ..terus didekati 

Ini juga jawaban kenapa penerbangan gelap yg masuk diwilayah indo seringnya .. Sukhoi yg ngejar .. Karena radar dan IFF ga mengenali pesawat apa yg nyelonong masuk .. IFF ga ada jawaban bisa jadi sipil .. bisa jadi F15..F18 ..GRIPEN.. SUKHOI .. disusul lah pake SUKHOI disukhoi itu kan ada RWR nya nanti akan tau pesawat apa sipil atau militer 

F16 AU tanpa IFF ga ada masalah .. Doktrin tni kan bukan ofensif tapi defensif.. 
Kalo doktrinnya ofensif baru masalah .. Karena keluar dari negaranya harus pake IFF itu fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

rondo.royal2 said:


> huff .. Gw tadi baca di indomiliter ada artikel yg mempermasalahkan IFF ga ada di F16 tni AU..
> 
> Seakan akan F16 tanpa IFF .. Kalah dg tetangga .. Gw pingin koment disitu tapi kok .. Paling juga ga ditanggepin.
> Semoga penulisnya baca..
> Gini .. IFF itu hanya tanya jawab .. kalo tidak dijawab bukan berarti musuh .. Bisa jadi sipil .. Nah untuk mengetahui lebih lanjut siapa dia ? Memakai RWR .. Di RWR itu sudah tersimpan bank data sinyal apapun .. F16..su30..su27..gripen.. Untuk update bank data ini harganya mahal .
> 
> Kasus diatas bawean itu .. Pertama radar dibawah menangkap object .. Untuk mengenali dia musuh atau bukan .. Dikirim sinyal IFF .. Ternyata ga ada sinyal jawaban dari object .. Dikirimlah F16 ke lokasi .. RWR menangkap itu f18 ..terus didekati
> 
> Ini juga jawaban kenapa penerbangan gelap yg masuk diwilayah indo seringnya .. Sukhoi yg ngejar .. Karena radar dan IFF ga mengenali pesawat apa yg nyelonong masuk .. IFF ga ada jawaban bisa jadi sipil .. bisa jadi F15..F18 ..GRIPEN.. SUKHOI .. disusul lah pake SUKHOI disukhoi itu kan ada RWR nya nanti akan tau pesawat apa sipil atau militer
> 
> F16 AU tanpa IFF ga ada masalah .. Doktrin tni kan bukan ofensif tapi defensif..
> Kalo doktrinnya ofensif baru masalah .. Karena keluar dari negaranya harus pake IFF itu fighter


Ngakses indomiliter lancar?

Saya coba buka website indomiliter udah berhari-hari Internal Server Error terus...aneh..


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

For your wallpaper

#PKR 10514

@anak_kapal




















KRI Torani firing Oto melara Marlin WS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Ohhhhh... Nooooo... 
_https://news.detik.com/berita/d-3446894/terbalik-begini-penampakan-f16-overrun-di-pekanbaru_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> Ohhhhh... Nooooo...
> _https://news.detik.com/berita/d-3446894/terbalik-begini-penampakan-f16-overrun-di-pekanbaru_
> 
> View attachment 383932







credit







PEKANBARU, TRIBUNJABAR.CO.ID - Two civilians affected flight skids F-16 fighter aircraft belonging to the Air Force Roesmin Nurjadin, SSK II Airport in Pekanbaru.

Officer In Charge (OIC) SSK II Pekanbaru Airport, Bambang Setiawan, said at least two aircraft will land at the airport SSK II Pekanbaru forced to be diverted. Two of these flights the airline Garuda Indonesia and Lion Air.
"Garuda Indonesia flight number GA 178 from Jakarta divert (transferred) to the Minangkabau International Airport," he said.
"While the airline Lion Air flight number JT 295 had to return to base (back to the airport of origin), namely to Kuala Namu," he said again.
Previous news, the F-16 fighter aircraft belonging to the Air Force Roesmin Nurjadin reportedly injured on Tuesday (14/03/2017) at around 17:25 pm in SSK II Pekanbaru Airport.
According to preliminary data released Roesmin Nurjadin the airfield, the aircraft skidded on the end of runway 18 after landing (landing) on runway 36.
This incident allegedly caused because* the aircraft experienced a malfunction or failure break when braking.*
"Yeah right. I still collect the data. At 10 pm (night) which will press conference titles (slip plane)," said Danlanud Roesmin Nurjadin, Marsma Henri Alfiandi justify.
A number of fire engines belonging to the Airport and Air Force Base after slipping Roesmin Nurjadin deployed fighter aircraft the F-16.
While the condition itself that the *pilot or pilots Pilot Myr Andri (office Kasiops) and Pilot First Lieutenant Marko (students conversion) are known are safe and not injured.
*
http://jabar.tribunnews.com/2017/03...gelincir-dua-pendaratan-penerbangan-dialihkan




F-16 B ya?
total loss?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Svantana said:


> credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PEKANBARU, TRIBUNJABAR.CO.ID - Two civilians affected flight skids F-16 fighter aircraft belonging to the Air Force Roesmin Nurjadin, SSK II Airport in Pekanbaru.
> 
> Officer In Charge (OIC) SSK II Pekanbaru Airport, Bambang Setiawan, said at least two aircraft will land at the airport SSK II Pekanbaru forced to be diverted. Two of these flights the airline Garuda Indonesia and Lion Air.
> "Garuda Indonesia flight number GA 178 from Jakarta divert (transferred) to the Minangkabau International Airport," he said.
> "While the airline Lion Air flight number JT 295 had to return to base (back to the airport of origin), namely to Kuala Namu," he said again.
> Previous news, the F-16 fighter aircraft belonging to the Air Force Roesmin Nurjadin reportedly injured on Tuesday (14/03/2017) at around 17:25 pm in SSK II Pekanbaru Airport.
> According to preliminary data released Roesmin Nurjadin the airfield, the aircraft skidded on the end of runway 18 after landing (landing) on runway 36.
> This incident allegedly caused because* the aircraft experienced a malfunction or failure break when braking.*
> "Yeah right. I still collect the data. At 10 pm (night) which will press conference titles (slip plane)," said Danlanud Roesmin Nurjadin, Marsma Henri Alfiandi justify.
> A number of fire engines belonging to the Airport and Air Force Base after slipping Roesmin Nurjadin deployed fighter aircraft the F-16.
> While the condition itself that the *pilot or pilots Pilot Myr Andri (office Kasiops) and Pilot First Lieutenant Marko (students conversion) are known are safe and not injured.
> *
> http://jabar.tribunnews.com/2017/03...gelincir-dua-pendaratan-penerbangan-dialihkan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-16 B ya?
> total loss?


ocu, severe damage, nose and cockpit so with the wings. engine seems intact half of the airframe seems intact. No flame....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Fidel Castro,Soekarno & sacred Kris

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Selasa, 14 Maret 2017*


*Hanggar helikopter PT DI. PT DI masih bermasalah dalam penyelesaian pesanan helikopter TNI [Tempo] ✬*

*D*eputi Menteri Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) Bidang Jasa Pertambangan, Industri Strategis dan Media, Fajar H. Sampurno, menyatakan bahwa BUMN di bidang pertahanan harus berubah.

“_Kita tidak bisa meminta orang lain berubah, namun BUMN-nya yang berubah,_” katanya dalam forum diskusi kelompok di bidang industri pertahanan, di Jakarta, Selasa.

Ia mengemukakan, ada empat kiat yang tengah digodok demi perubahan itu. Pertama adalah mengubah operasionalisasi agar bisa mengurangi penundaan jadwal pembelian dan penyerahan sistem pertahanan yang dipesan operator.

Sebagai contoh, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI Persero) di Bandung, Jawa Barat, yang kondang sebagai manufaktur pesawat terbang sayap tetap dan sayap putar. PT DI masih menempatkan pembeli dari luar negeri sebagai prioritas pasar utama mereka ketimbang operator dalam negeri.

Operator dalam negeri paling potensial yang dimaksudnya itu adalah TNI Angkatan Udara (AU), menyusul matra-matra lain TNI, kemudian Kepolisian Negara Republik Indonesia (Polri) dan instansi lain pemerintah.

Di banyak negara dengan industri pertahanan yang maju, layaknya Swedia dan Amerika Serikat (AS), militer mereka sangat “dimanjakan” dan diutamakan dalam industri pertahanan mereka masing-masing.

Produk-produk militer dan pertahanan terbaik yang mereka produksi pasti didedikasikan untuk keperluan militer mereka, dan pasar luar negeri cenderung diberikan “versi ekspor” yang secara kualitas di bawah mereka.

Jika operator dalam negeri mereka puas dan sukses dengan produk-produk pertahanan mereka, maka itu menjadi wahana pemasaran internasional yang sangat manjur. Sebagai ilustrasi mudah, penundaan pengiriman benda pertahanan yang dipesan dan sudah dibayar hanya bisa terjadi karena sebab-sebab sangat luar biasa.

Kiat kedua adalah penyesuaian manajemen. Jika memang waktunya, maka manajemen BUMN di bidang pertahanan nasional dapat diremajakan saja.

“_Lalu perbaiki kinerja keuangan melalui restrukturisasi keuangan. selesaikan sisa-sisa yang dulu-dulu baru memulai lagi yang baru,_” katanya.

Kiat keempat dari pemegang saham adalah konsolidasi. Perusahaan-perusahaan yang bergiat di sektor ini tidak perlu investasi di bidang-bidang yang sama. Contohnya adalah procurement bersama; jika mereka beli lembar almunium bisa bersama-sama.

“_Juga pusat perancangan bersama jangan sendiri-sendiri, sehingga investasi bisa dipadukan,_” katanya.

* ♞ Antara *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaka404

asad71 said:


> 1.But for nukes, DPRK and Pakistan would have lost sovereignty.
> 2. Your issues with Malaysia can be solved mutually, although some in Singapore would not appreciate this.
> 3. In the past serious attempts had been made for closer BD-Indonesia defense ties. This did not continue for conclusion because of the stance of our govts post-2000.
> 4. Australia has been playing the WCC (Western Christian Civilization) card to keep Indonesia in turmoil. Being the largest Muslim state and being well resourced, you are the obvious target.
> 5. Way out for you: get nukes and get into alliances.


i'm sorry to say this but imho your new argument is somewhat similar with your previous posts. which i already countered by my previous post.... i'll write a short summary if you still don't understand what i was talking about previously:

> having nuclear armaments does not keep a country away from being stirred up by any external/internal parties. i don't think it even make that country any better. in all cases the downfall of a country is not because they don't have WMD. but because they have a weak governments and/or leaders.

>parties that stirs things up in a country come from all directions, all kind of faith, all kind of regions, all sizes and so on. and a country becomes better because they handle these problems wisely..
this is not a James Bond movie where every bad things are because of just 1 group.

> indonesia refuse to have a nuclear armaments and indonesian foreign policy decline having any defense pack.

i do hope you are open minded enough to understand these. or at the very least open minded enough to accept another country's decision which they believe is the right one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

f16 accident as a total-lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

>>> Ndak jelas apa maunya... Bisa kejadian kisruh pengadaan model AW101 nih...

Sedangkan dengan rencana A400M, kata KSAU, ini semua keputusan ada di Kementerian Pertahanan.
“Kemarin ada demo, itu pun Kementerian Pertahanan belum memutusakan, tapi justru Kementerian BUMN yang ingin bisa mengoperasikan pesawat itu,” jawab KSAU.

Untuk lebih jelasnya, KSAU menyarankan untuk menanyakannya langsung kepada Menteri BUMN, Rini Soemarno.
“Nanti bisa ditanyakan ke Menteri BUMN, yang saya dengar pada waktu itu adalah ingin membuat tol udara, nanti spesifik bisa ditanyakan ke Ibu Menteri,” jelas Hadi kepada Angkasa.

Lanjut Hadi menerangkan, keinginan Kementerian BUMN membeli pesawat angkut berat A400M itu nantinya akan diserahkan ke sipil, yakni Pelita dan sebagainya. “Bukan ke Angkatan Udara,” tegas Hadi.

_http://www.tribunnews.com/nasional/...adron-angkut-beratnya-begini-penjelasan-kasau_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2 Heli EC725 dan 1 Heli NAS332C1e telah dikirimkan dan tiba di Pangkalan Udara Atang Senjaya, Bogor disambut Water Salvo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

pesanan jaman baheula itu super puma


----------



## Svantana

madokafc said:


> pesanan jaman baheula itu super puma


padahal udah jadinya lama, kok g dikirim-kirim






Jakarta - N219 aircraft will fly premiere in May of this year. Once released to the market, the best blend of PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) will be sold at a *price range of US $ 5.5 million to US $ 6 million per unit.*

"We hope to compete in the market, about $ 5,5-6 million. There is a version of the high cost of US $ 7 million, the difference between the planes at optionnya more amenities," said Director of Commerce and Restructuring PTDI, Budiman Saleh, to detikFinance, in Jakarta, Wednesday (03/15/2017).

PT DI also continue to expand the marketing of air N219 to a few countries in the world. But, of course optimized first marketing in their own country.

"Now we think fram the basic, becoming the market is there to want to buy," said Budiman.

*Aircraft N219 has a height of 6.18 meters with a length of 16.74 meters and a wingspan of 19.50 meters. *Bandung-made aircraft is able to accommodate *19 passengers at a cruising range to 880 kilometers (km).*

Currently N219 aircraft had undergone several tests of the Directorate of Airworthiness Ministry of Transportation.

"Component-level testing, assessment, testing several stages. The process is a lot. This May God willing, a few nights ago already do a test, a test, an awful lot," said Budiman.

Budiman added, the testing process was a success without a hitch.

"Do jointly with the Ministry of Transport, Directorate of Airworthiness," said Budiman.

N219 air worthiness tests to be done in several stages. In fact, it is necessary to do additional testing of low international institutions in order to N219 can be marketed to many countries in the world.

"We're looking for the real certification of the airplane we can sell to the public. It must also get certification from the international certification body such as the FAA (Federal Aviation Administration)," said Budiman. (HNS / HNS)

https://finance.detik.com/industri/...erbang-perdana-dua-bulan-lagi-berapa-harganya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bennedict

Kostrad






















Tontaipur

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force new Cougar and Super Puma. Credit to Portal Komando.






Komandan Lanud Atang Sendjaja Marsma TNI Hari Budianto, dan Para Pejabat saat foto bersama dengan latar belakang Helikopter EC -725 A P Carakal dan NAS- 332 C1e Super Puma. Bertempat di Main Eperon Lanud Atang Sendjaja Bogor (15/3). (Foto: Pentak Ats).

http://www.portal-komando.com/2017/03/tiga-pesawat-helikopter-perkuat-lanud.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyhigh88

pr1v4t33r said:


> >>> Ndak jelas apa maunya... Bisa kejadian kisruh pengadaan model AW101 nih...
> 
> Sedangkan dengan rencana A400M, kata KSAU, ini semua keputusan ada di Kementerian Pertahanan.
> “Kemarin ada demo, itu pun Kementerian Pertahanan belum memutusakan, tapi justru Kementerian BUMN yang ingin bisa mengoperasikan pesawat itu,” jawab KSAU.
> 
> Untuk lebih jelasnya, KSAU menyarankan untuk menanyakannya langsung kepada Menteri BUMN, Rini Soemarno.
> “Nanti bisa ditanyakan ke Menteri BUMN, yang saya dengar pada waktu itu adalah ingin membuat tol udara, nanti spesifik bisa ditanyakan ke Ibu Menteri,” jelas Hadi kepada Angkasa.
> 
> Lanjut Hadi menerangkan, keinginan Kementerian BUMN membeli pesawat angkut berat A400M itu nantinya akan diserahkan ke sipil, yakni Pelita dan sebagainya. “Bukan ke Angkatan Udara,” tegas Hadi.
> 
> _http://www.tribunnews.com/nasional/...adron-angkut-beratnya-begini-penjelasan-kasau_



Wow!! Mau bikin tol udara pake A400?? apa2an ini? kok jd aneh... Mungkin KSAU pengenya tipe J kali



Bennedict said:


> Kostrad
> 
> 
> View attachment 384101



Mirip satu scene di band of brothers


----------



## mandala

Credit to TNI Angkatan Udara Twitter.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841978141904003073

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

TS3001 & TS3002 being sent to Russia for heavy maintenance







Indonesian Airforce new caracal

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

Looks like the 8th Cavalry Battalion in Pasuruan is receiving the Leopard 2RI MBTs and Leopard AVLB. Posted on February 23rd 2017. Credit to Aang BoneXs.

Pictures here: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1601755479839970&set=pcb.1601755609839957&type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Bugs

pr1v4t33r said:


> >>> Ndak jelas apa maunya... Bisa kejadian kisruh pengadaan model AW101 nih...
> 
> Sedangkan dengan rencana A400M, kata KSAU, ini semua keputusan ada di Kementerian Pertahanan.
> “Kemarin ada demo, itu pun Kementerian Pertahanan belum memutusakan, tapi justru Kementerian BUMN yang ingin bisa mengoperasikan pesawat itu,” jawab KSAU.
> 
> Untuk lebih jelasnya, KSAU menyarankan untuk menanyakannya langsung kepada Menteri BUMN, Rini Soemarno.
> “Nanti bisa ditanyakan ke Menteri BUMN, yang saya dengar pada waktu itu adalah ingin membuat tol udara, nanti spesifik bisa ditanyakan ke Ibu Menteri,” jelas Hadi kepada Angkasa.
> 
> Lanjut Hadi menerangkan, keinginan Kementerian BUMN membeli pesawat angkut berat A400M itu nantinya akan diserahkan ke sipil, yakni Pelita dan sebagainya. “Bukan ke Angkatan Udara,” tegas Hadi.
> 
> _http://www.tribunnews.com/nasional/...adron-angkut-beratnya-begini-penjelasan-kasau_



Aneh banget. CMIIW, tapi tol udara bawaannya kan barang2x sipil/komersial. Kenapa pake pesawat militer? Pesawat militer nggak didesain dengan hitungan2x bisnis. Fedex sama UPS aja nggak ada yang pake pesawat militer. Kecuali pemerintah mau menguras APBN dengan subsidi biaya operasional A400M yang besar.

Kalo utk tol laut bisa pake pesawat yang sudah populer seperti A330-200 Freighter. Jangan alergi beli seken kalo cuma utk kargo karena Fedex sama UPS juga banyak beli pesawat penumpang seken converted to freighter. Kalo Garuda ada A330 yg mau pensiun, nah convert itu ke cargo. Perawatan bisa di GMF Aero. Terlebih lagi A400M bawaannya cuma 37 ton, sementara A330-F bawaannya 60-65 ton. 

English summary: I was comparing the use of A400M vs A330-F or converted-F for a civilian operator doing civilian missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Star Bugs said:


> Aneh banget. CMIIW, tapi tol udara bawaannya kan barang2x sipil/komersial. Kenapa pake pesawat militer? Pesawat militer nggak didesain dengan hitungan2x bisnis. Fedex sama UPS aja nggak ada yang pake pesawat militer. Kecuali pemerintah mau menguras APBN dengan subsidi biaya operasional A400M yang besar.
> 
> Kalo utk tol laut bisa pake pesawat yang sudah populer seperti A330-200 Freighter. Jangan alergi beli seken kalo cuma utk kargo karena Fedex sama UPS juga banyak beli pesawat penumpang seken converted to freighter. Kalo Garuda ada A330 yg mau pensiun, nah convert itu ke cargo. Perawatan bisa di GMF Aero. Terlebih lagi A400M bawaannya cuma 37 ton, sementara A330-F bawaannya 60-65 ton.
> 
> English summary: I was comparing the use of A400M vs A330-F or converted-F for a civilian operator doing civilian missions.



Setuju, nggak mungkin feasible menggunakan pesawat kargo militer untuk menjalankan bisnis komersial. Biaya operasionalnya sangat-sangat mahal. CN-235 kan dulu pernah digunakan sebagai armada Merpati, hasilnya boros dan nggak kompetitif. Takutnya cuma buat proyekan aja nih.

There's something fishy about all this. We are talking about $2Billion acquisition budget here. That's huge.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

FASKASEL

@IMF

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Svantana

British Aerospace Hawk 209
--Little but Lethal--

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaka404

*Indonesia, Malaysia, Philippines to Start Joint Patrols in the Sulu Seai
Jakarta. The Indonesian, Malaysian and Philippine authorities will start joint patrols on the Sulu Sea next month to end the years of lawlessness in its waters.*

Malaysian Navy chief Adm. Ahmad Kamarulzaman said on Tuesday (14/03) that the partnership shows the level of trust between the three governments.

"We first discussed it a year ago and now, we are looking at launching our first joint operation from Sandakan [in the Malaysian state of Sabah] sometime next month," Kamarulzaman told Singaporean Channel News Asia.

"This is unique in the sense that not very often can you achieve this level of consensus, showing that all sides are serious in mitigating the challenges at sea especially due to kidnap for ransom and other cross-border crime," he added.

According to Kamarulzaman, the initiative in the Sulu Sea will involve maritime patrols and air patrols of the waters and coastline. The partnership is designed after the current multilateral patrols in the Strait of Malacca that have successfully reduced the number of piracy and kidnapping cases to almost zero.
*
Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte has also given Malaysia and Indonesia the green light to pursue militant boats in Philippine waters.*

The Sulu Sea, between Sabah and South Philippines, has been known to security experts as the "wild, wild east," where militant groups such as Abu Sayyaf terrorize the region.
http://jakartaglobe.id/news/indonesia-malaysia-philippines-start-joint-patrols-sulu-sea/

*Trilateral Sulu Sea Patrols Set to Kick Off*
*Indonesia, Malaysia and the Philippines could inaugurate the much-anticipated initiative as early as next month.*

Even though Indonesia, Malaysia, and the Philippines had reached an agreement on limited, coordinated trilateral patrols to tackle security challenges in the Sulu-Sulawesi Seas between them last year, the patrols themselves have yet to take off.

*As I’ve written before, that is no surprise to seasoned observers. Carrying out patrols in the one million square kilometer tri-border area – long a hub for transnational organized crime and terrorist threats – is a much more complex arrangement than some sensationalist media accounts have suggested*

*But there are now signs that we could finally see patrols take off in the next couple of months. The clearest public indication of this has come from Philippine Defense Secretary Delfin Lorenzana, who said last week at a news conference that patrols would be inaugurated sometime in April or May *

...

While the desire to emulate the Malacca Straits is laudable, *the Sulu Sea comes with its own share of unique complications, from lingering disputes between the countries involved to sensitivities over sovereignty that could pose challenges. At this point, it is too early to say whether these patrols will eventually evolve into something like the MSP. But the commitment by the three countries to this and the early signs of its implementation that Ahmad and Lorenzana have talked about suggest that there is definitely some promise.*

read more in:
http://thediplomat.com/2017/03/trilateral-sulu-sea-patrols-set-to-kick-off/

now i'm still wondering whether or not there's gonna be a "clean up" mission on land by these there forces...

the related news from last year:


kaka404 said:


> *Nations unite against Abu Sayyaf group*
> Margareth S. Aritonang
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta | Fri, November 18, 2016 | 10:34 am
> 
> *Indonesia, Malaysia and the Philippines have agreed to initiate joint army training to advance efforts to secure the Sulu Sea from rampant piracy.*
> 
> *Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu explained that each of the countries would first begin its own army personnel training in January 2017 before conducting the joint training later in the year.*
> 
> *The military training will take place in Indonesia’s Tarakan in North Kalimantan, Malaysia’s Tawao Island and the Philippines’ Bongao Island.
> 
> Ryamizard said Army soldiers set to participate in the joint military training would form a special force tasked with facing the notorious Abu Sayyaf militant group that masterminded a series of recent kidnappings in Sulu waters, located in the southwestern Philippines.*
> 
> “It’s part of a concrete action we, ASEAN countries, are taking to secure the region,” he said in Jakarta on Thursday.
> 
> *Ryamizard said the training locations would later become posts for a joint taskforce assigned to help secure Sulu waters.*
> 
> The need for joint army training was discussed during a meeting between Ryamizard and his Malaysian and Philippines counterparts, Datuk Seri Hishammuddin Hussein and Delfin Lorenzana, held on the sidelines of the ASEAN Defense Ministers’ Meeting (ADMM) retreat earlier this week in Laos.
> *
> Both Malaysia and the Philippines welcomed the initiative, which will add to a joint sea patrol in Sulu waters that the three countries previously agreed upon. (hwa)
> http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/11/18/nations-unite-against-abu-sayyaf-group.html
> *
> did i misunderstood or does it sound like they are planning to have a military operation sometimes next year?
> because the article said "army soldiers".... and also said "this initiative will add to a joint sea patrol". which confirm it further that it is not just sea patrol.... right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*PT-76 MARINIR AKAN DIGANTIKAN BMP-3F*
16 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
KepaIa Staf TNI Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi, mengatakan, untuk menjadikan Korps Marinir berkelas dunia, TNI AL akan terus memodernisasi alat utama sistem persenjataan melalui kebijakan _minimum essential force_ (MEF).

“Untuk melengkapi Korps Marinir agar memiliki postur sebagai marinir yang betul-betul kelas dunia, maka pengadaan kendaraan tempur akan terus ditambah,” kata KSAL usai memimpin serah terima jabatan Komandan Korps Marinir (Dankormar) dari Mayjen TNI (Mar) RM Trusono, kepada Mayjen TNI (Mar) Bambang Suswantono, di Lapangan Apel Bhumi Marinir Cilandak Jakarta SeIatan, Kamis.

Ia juga menyebutkan, ada beberapa alutsista yang akan diperbarui di antaranya, mengganti kendaraan tempur tank PT-76 buatan 1960 yang sudah tua dengan BMP-3F.

“Tahun ini akan masuk sekitar 30 unit. Kita juga akan lengkapi dengan kapal pengangkut kendaraan artileri BTR. Karena BTR kita sebagian di Lebanon, dari 11 unit baru datang empat unit yang datang,” katanya.

Ade juga mengajak Dankormar ikut memantau kondisi alutsista yang ada dan yang baru masuk. Sehingga, alutsista tersebut betul-betul memenuhi kebutuhan marinir sesuai fungsinya sebagai pasukan pendarat untuk proyeksi kekuatan dari laut.

Tak hanya itu, melalui validasi organisasi, TNI AL akan menajamkan proyeksi tiga armada, dimana saat ini baru memiliki dua armada, yakni Armatim di Surabaya dan Armabar di Jakarta.

Dengan penambahan satu armada yang rencananya berada di Papua, maka kekuatan Marinir akan bertambah, dari 2 Divisi Pasmar menjadi 3 Divisi Pasmar.

Selain itu, kata Ade, nantinya setiap Lantamal Kelas A diproyeksikan memiliki kekuatan 1 batalyon marinir untuk membantu pertahanan pangkalan.

“Sedangkan untuk Lanal tipe B, nantinya akan diisi oleh satu kompi Marinir plus. Sementara Lanal tipe C akan diisi satu kompi Marinir minus. Sehingga, kekuatan Marinir tersebar di seluruh Indonesia dan ikut mempercepat pembangunan wilayah,” jelasnya.

Mantan Kasum TNI ini menambahkan, Marinir yang terlibat di pangkalan mengemban tugas pertahanan pantai. Oleh sebab itu kelengkapan alutsista untuk pertahanan pantai akan dilengkapi artileri medan (Armed), radar pantai, termasuk menghadapi perang elektronika dan cyber.

_Photo : BMP-3F dalam gelaran AKS 2017 TNI AL (defence.pk)_

_Sumber : Antara_

Indonesian Navy ready to replace PT 76 light tank with BMP3F

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## papacita

madokafc said:


> Indonesian Navy ready to replace PT 76 light tank with BMP3F



Woah, 30 units to come this year? New contract?


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Coming soon TS-1622 etc.

Kali ini pilot pespur TNI AU ikut nemenin ferry flight menuju tanah air.

@bams

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

Ekor dan paruhnya patah 
http://www.indomiliter.com/setelah-overrun-mungkinkah-f-16-ts-1603-kembali-mengudara/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Macan lucu Cisewu ternyata punya teman, macan Cisompet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tuanhirang

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Coming soon TS-1622 etc.
> 
> Kali ini pilot pespur TNI AU ikut nemenin ferry flight menuju tanah air.
> 
> @bams
> 
> View attachment 384414


Nice picture, ready to Indonesia



Svantana said:


> Ekor dan paruhnya patah
> http://www.indomiliter.com/setelah-overrun-mungkinkah-f-16-ts-1603-kembali-mengudara/



Ready to MLU for F-16 OCU...






Preparation of the transfer of scorpion Dan Stormer Of Yonkav 8 Kostrad Divisi II To Yonkav 3 Kodam Brawijaya...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

New Commander of the Indonesian Marine Corps ceremony. Credit to Angkasa.












BTR-4M:






http://angkasa.co.id/galeri/foto/sertijab-dankormar-yang-penuh-atraksi/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force F-16B TS-1603 that was damaged after it skids off the runway is repairable and not a total loss.

Jumat 17 Mar 2017, 20:18 WIB

*Pesawat F16 yang Tergelincir Masih Bisa Diperbaiki*

*Chaidir Anwar Tanjung* - detikNews




Foto: Chaidir Anwar Tanjung/detikcom

*Jakarta *- Pesawat F16 yang tergelincir di Bandara Sultan Syarif Kasim (SSK) II Pekanbaru dipastikan masih bisa diperbaiki. Hal ini diketahui setelah dilakukan cek fisik oleh tim Bantuan Pemeliharaan Lapangan (Banharlap) dari TNI AU.

Komandan Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin Pekanbaru, Marsma Henri Alfiandi mengatakan dari pengecekan diketahui pesawat tempur F16 mengalami tiga titik kerusakan saat tergelincir. Kerusakan itu terdapat pada bagian hidung pesawat, sayap dan bagian ekor dengan tingkat kerusakan antara 20 sampai 25 persen.

"Hasil penilaian tim Banharlap, pesawat F16 yang mengalami insiden masih laik terbang. Tapi tentunya bukan langsung diterbangkan, tapi masih perlu perbaikan," kata Henri.

Perbaikan pesawat tersebut, kata Henri, akan dilakukan di Lanud Iswahyudi. Namun yang terpenting adalah, bahwa pesawat yang sempat terbalik tersebut nantinya masih bisa difungsikan.

"Nantinya pesawat F16 akan dibawa ke Lanud Iswahyudi untuk dilakukan perbaikan serta di _upgrade_ ulang," kata Henri.

Henri juga menyinggung landasan pacu yang digunakan saat ini masih bersama dengan Bandara SSK II Pekanbaru. Landasan pacu saat ini hanya panjangnya hanya 2,2 km.

"Idealnya untuk pesawat F16 landasan pacu sepanjang 3 km. Dengan kondisi saat ini, F16 masih bisa mendarat, namun kondisi pesawat tentunya tidak bisa full membawa bahan bakar dan membawa persenjataan," kata Henri.

Rencananya landasan pacu di SSK II akan bertambah menjadi 2,6 km pada empat bulan lagi. Pada tahun 2019 panjang landasan ditargetkan mencapai 3 km.

"Kalau sudah 3 km, nantinya bandara SSK II juga bisa didarati pesawat berbadan besar dan bisa menjadi keberangkatan haji. Selama ini kan keberangkatan haji dari Riau harus melalui Batam," ujar Henri.

https://m.detik.com/news/berita/d-3450069/pesawat-f16-yang-tergelincir-masih-bisa-diperbaiki

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Indonesian army destroys much-mocked tiger statue*



Spoiler: bbc







I
_The Indonesian army has demolished a tiger statue in front of a base in West Java after it became a laughing stock online._

The grinning tiger in a small village in Garut was supposed to be a mascot for the Siliwangi Military Command.

But internet users found it hilarious because it was so different from the fierce tiger on official logos.

"I don't know why, but every time I see its face, I laugh... buahaha," said one Facebook user.

The tiger had been in place for several years, but only recently found internet fame.





_The statue was a not entirely accurate representation of the Siliwangi Military Command's logo
_




_Social media users have been having fun with memes like this
_









_Vincent Candra told the BBC he had laughed a lot when he saw the picture of the tiger and decided to share it on Twitter._

It has since travelled across social media and made its way into the national media.

Many have poked fun at the tiger's cartoonish appearance, while others edited it into film posters and surreal scenarios. Other people uploaded more weird looking tiger statues they had seen in front of army bases.

"I didn't expect it will go viral," said Vincent. "I felt sad when I found out that the statue was destroyed."





_Image caption"Jungle Boo.....wakakak," wrote one cartoonist, bursting into laughter
_



I
_Other "ugly" tiger statues have emerged on social media.
_
On Monday, the army moved in to put the tiger out of its misery, demolishing it with chisels.

Siliwangi military commander Maj Gen Herindra told the BBC the statue had been "made long time ago in Cisewu district".

"Every unit has their own decision on how the statue was made, but sometimes the artist was not that good."

People who had been enjoying the humour online instead expressed grief.

"RIP Cisewu tiger, thank you for entertaining us," said one Twitter user.





_Some even put the smiley tiger with Harambe and other famous stars 'in heaven'.
_




_"RIP Cisewu tiger, thank you for entertaining us."
_
One had an alternative suggestion, saying it would have been better to "move it into the zoo, so children can take selfies with it".

A parody Facebook page, Indonesia's Humour Ministry [or Kementerian Humor Indonesia] said a lot of people were "broken hearted".

As one of first sites to share the photo last week, they said they felt "a bit guilty" that it had now gone.

So they made a special "goodbye cartoon" to remind everyone of its unique grinning face.





_"We will miss (your) smiley face," wrote this post.
_
Gen Herindra said the army would be looking at other statues in the region to see if they are "consistent with the original [military] emblem".

"If some of them are not good, we will change them," he said.

But he also promised a new tiger statue would be installed at the Siliwangi base, which was "more similar" to the command's logo.



http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-39276106?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> Indonesian Air Force F-16B TS-1603 that was damaged after it skids off the runway is repairable and not a total loss.
> 
> Jumat 17 Mar 2017, 20:18 WIB
> 
> *Pesawat F16 yang Tergelincir Masih Bisa Diperbaiki*
> 
> *Chaidir Anwar Tanjung* - detikNews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Chaidir Anwar Tanjung/detikcom
> 
> *Jakarta *- Pesawat F16 yang tergelincir di Bandara Sultan Syarif Kasim (SSK) II Pekanbaru dipastikan masih bisa diperbaiki. Hal ini diketahui setelah dilakukan cek fisik oleh tim Bantuan Pemeliharaan Lapangan (Banharlap) dari TNI AU.
> 
> Komandan Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin Pekanbaru, Marsma Henri Alfiandi mengatakan dari pengecekan diketahui pesawat tempur F16 mengalami tiga titik kerusakan saat tergelincir. Kerusakan itu terdapat pada bagian hidung pesawat, sayap dan bagian ekor dengan tingkat kerusakan antara 20 sampai 25 persen.
> 
> "Hasil penilaian tim Banharlap, pesawat F16 yang mengalami insiden masih laik terbang. Tapi tentunya bukan langsung diterbangkan, tapi masih perlu perbaikan," kata Henri.
> 
> Perbaikan pesawat tersebut, kata Henri, akan dilakukan di Lanud Iswahyudi. Namun yang terpenting adalah, bahwa pesawat yang sempat terbalik tersebut nantinya masih bisa difungsikan.
> 
> "Nantinya pesawat F16 akan dibawa ke Lanud Iswahyudi untuk dilakukan perbaikan serta di _upgrade_ ulang," kata Henri.
> 
> Henri juga menyinggung landasan pacu yang digunakan saat ini masih bersama dengan Bandara SSK II Pekanbaru. Landasan pacu saat ini hanya panjangnya hanya 2,2 km.
> 
> "Idealnya untuk pesawat F16 landasan pacu sepanjang 3 km. Dengan kondisi saat ini, F16 masih bisa mendarat, namun kondisi pesawat tentunya tidak bisa full membawa bahan bakar dan membawa persenjataan," kata Henri.
> 
> Rencananya landasan pacu di SSK II akan bertambah menjadi 2,6 km pada empat bulan lagi. Pada tahun 2019 panjang landasan ditargetkan mencapai 3 km.
> 
> "Kalau sudah 3 km, nantinya bandara SSK II juga bisa didarati pesawat berbadan besar dan bisa menjadi keberangkatan haji. Selama ini kan keberangkatan haji dari Riau harus melalui Batam," ujar Henri.
> 
> https://m.detik.com/news/berita/d-3450069/pesawat-f16-yang-tergelincir-masih-bisa-diperbaiki



just like i said before....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian minister, Indian VP discuss cyber security*
Rabu, 15 Maret 2017 19:15 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Wiranto specifically addressed cyber security issues with the Vice President of India, Mohammad Hamid Ansari, in India on Tuesday (March 14).

A press release from the ministry received by ANTARA here on Wednesday mentioned that the discussion between Wiranto and Ansari took place in the Office of the Vice President of India in New Delhi.

At the meeting, the two leaders agreed that issues in the virtual world threaten all industries in every country, as it could appear any time and may affect either the banking industry, oil and gas companies, media, military, and even the government.

Wiranto, who is also a speaker in the Counter Terrorism Conference 2017 on the same day in India, asserted that one of the important issues that concern Indonesian government is cyber security.

"Cyber security is a concern in Indonesia. We would like to exchange knowledge with India, which has a lot of experience in dealing with cyber security issues," he stated.

Regarding terrorism issues, he noted that Indonesia, as the largest Muslim country, has the ability and necessary experiences to tackle the problem.

Wiranto explained to other countries at the conference on how the Indonesian government deals with terrorism.

Meanwhile, Ansari remarked that Indonesia and India are facing the same problems.

"India and Indonesia have lots of similarities and face similar problems. Of course, the two countries should cooperate closely and practically and not just address the issues," he stressed.

According to Ansari, there should be a comprehensive dialogue between India and Indonesia to discuss security issues in the future, as this problem has been developing into transnational problems, he revealed.

In addition to the Vice President of India, Wiranto also met the Indian Minister of Internal Affairs, Kiren Rijuju to discuss the relationship between the two countries, which are expected to enhance cooperation in the field of defense, particularly in preventing terrorism.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/109927/indonesian-minister-indian-vp-discuss-cyber-security


----------



## striver44

mandala said:


> Indonesian Air Force F-16B TS-1603 that was damaged after it skids off the runway is repairable and not a total loss.
> 
> Jumat 17 Mar 2017, 20:18 WIB
> 
> *Pesawat F16 yang Tergelincir Masih Bisa Diperbaiki*
> 
> *Chaidir Anwar Tanjung* - detikNews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Chaidir Anwar Tanjung/detikcom
> 
> *Jakarta *- Pesawat F16 yang tergelincir di Bandara Sultan Syarif Kasim (SSK) II Pekanbaru dipastikan masih bisa diperbaiki. Hal ini diketahui setelah dilakukan cek fisik oleh tim Bantuan Pemeliharaan Lapangan (Banharlap) dari TNI AU.
> 
> Komandan Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin Pekanbaru, Marsma Henri Alfiandi mengatakan dari pengecekan diketahui pesawat tempur F16 mengalami tiga titik kerusakan saat tergelincir. Kerusakan itu terdapat pada bagian hidung pesawat, sayap dan bagian ekor dengan tingkat kerusakan antara 20 sampai 25 persen.
> 
> "Hasil penilaian tim Banharlap, pesawat F16 yang mengalami insiden masih laik terbang. Tapi tentunya bukan langsung diterbangkan, tapi masih perlu perbaikan," kata Henri.
> 
> Perbaikan pesawat tersebut, kata Henri, akan dilakukan di Lanud Iswahyudi. Namun yang terpenting adalah, bahwa pesawat yang sempat terbalik tersebut nantinya masih bisa difungsikan.
> 
> "Nantinya pesawat F16 akan dibawa ke Lanud Iswahyudi untuk dilakukan perbaikan serta di _upgrade_ ulang," kata Henri.
> 
> Henri juga menyinggung landasan pacu yang digunakan saat ini masih bersama dengan Bandara SSK II Pekanbaru. Landasan pacu saat ini hanya panjangnya hanya 2,2 km.
> 
> "Idealnya untuk pesawat F16 landasan pacu sepanjang 3 km. Dengan kondisi saat ini, F16 masih bisa mendarat, namun kondisi pesawat tentunya tidak bisa full membawa bahan bakar dan membawa persenjataan," kata Henri.
> 
> Rencananya landasan pacu di SSK II akan bertambah menjadi 2,6 km pada empat bulan lagi. Pada tahun 2019 panjang landasan ditargetkan mencapai 3 km.
> 
> "Kalau sudah 3 km, nantinya bandara SSK II juga bisa didarati pesawat berbadan besar dan bisa menjadi keberangkatan haji. Selama ini kan keberangkatan haji dari Riau harus melalui Batam," ujar Henri.
> 
> https://m.detik.com/news/berita/d-3450069/pesawat-f16-yang-tergelincir-masih-bisa-diperbaiki


Ahh legaaa rasanya


----------



## Svantana

Nurjadin Roesmin Air Base Commander Air Commodore Henri Alfiandi estimate repair costs fighter F16 A / B Block 15 that slips in Pekanbaru, Riau, the cost to repair it amounted to Rp25 billion.
*
Meski rusak minor, perbaikan F16 tergelincir sekitar Rp25 miliar*

Jumat, 17 Maret 2017 21:18 WIB - 1.880 Views
Pekanbaru (ANTARA News) - Komandan Pangkalan Udara Roesmin Nurjadin Marsekal Pertama Henri Alfiandi memperkirakan biaya perbaikan pesawat tempur F16 A/B Block 15 yang tergelincir di Pekanbaru, Riau, beberapa waktu lalu sebesar Rp25 miliar.

"Estimasi sekitar 2 juta dolar AS atau Rp25 miliar," kata Danlanud di Pekanbaru, Jumat.

Ia mengatakan angka itu merupakan hitungan sementara untuk memperbaiki tiga komponen utama yang rusak akibat insiden tergelincirnya pesawat tempur F16 A/B Block 15 dengan nomor ekor TS1603 dari Skadron Udara 16 Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin pada Selasa (14/3) petang.

Ketiga komponen rusak yang diketahui dari hasil penyelidikan sementara itu adalah hidung pesawat, sayap dan ekor atau "Vertical Stabilizer". Untuk hidung pesawat, harga suku cadang yang harus diproduksi dan didatangkan dari Amerika diperkirakan sebesar 200.000 dolar. Selanjutnya sayap sekitar 750.000 dolar dan ekor 500.000 dolar.

"Dua juta dolar itu pergantian spare part. Mudah-mudahan penyelidikan yang masih dilakukan tidak bertambah lagi," ujarnya.

Satu hal yang pasti, jelas Danlanud, komponen utama berupa mesin dan radar pesawat tersebut dalam keadaan bagus dan masih sangat memungkinkan untuk diperbaiki dan diterbangkan kembali.

Henri menjelaskan bahwa angka Rp25 miliar itu merupakan angka "Beyond Economic Repair". "Atau dalam bahasa sederhananya menguntungkan untuk diperbaiki, karena harga pesawat itu sekitar Rp750 miliar. Hampir satu triliun rupiah," jelasnya.

Perbaikan akan dilakukan di Lanud Iswahyudi, Jawa Timur, atau lokasi awal pesawat tempur canggih itu sebelum bertugas di Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin Pekanbaru pada 2016.

Pesawat tempur F16 A/B Block 15 tergelincir saat mendarat di landasan Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin, Selasa sore, sekitar pukul 16.55 WIB. Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin dan Bandara SSK II Pekanbaru selama ini berbagi landasan untuk kepentingan militer dan komersial.

Akibatnya, peristiwa tergelincirnya pesawat tempur tersebut sempat mengganggu jadwal penerbangan komersial Bandara SSK II selama 40 menit.

Kedua pilot, yaitu Mayor Penerbang Andri Setiawan (kepala Seksi Operasi Skuadron Udara 3 TNI AU) dan Letnan Satu Penerbang Marco Anderson (penerbang siswa konversi) selamat.

Panitia Penyidik Kecelakaan Pesawat Udara (PPKPU) Mabes TNI AU sedang melakukan penyelidikan terkait penyebab pasti kecelakaan pesawat tersebut.

Sementara itu, selama penyelidikan berlangsung, Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin mengambil kebijakan untuk menghentikan sementara operasional F16 dari Skadron Udara 16 Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin.

Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin merupakan satu-satunya Lanud Tipe A di Sumatera. Terdapat dua Skadron Udara di Pangkalan militer tersebut. Selain Skadron Udara 16 dengan jet tempur F16 nya, juga terdapat Skadron Udara 12 dengan Hawk 100/200.
Editor: Suryanto

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Pengerjaan 4 modul Kapal selam sudah dimulai di Faskasel PT PAL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Ferry Flight Menuju Indonesia*
Penampakan pesawat F16 C/D pesanan TNI AU yang akan diterbangkan dari Hill AFB menuju Indonesia. Salah satu pesawat ini ditunggangi pilot dari TNI AU. Foto bersumber dari Hill AFB.























* ★ Garuda Militer 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

madokafc said:


> *Ferry Flight Menuju Indonesia*
> Penampakan pesawat F16 C/D pesanan TNI AU yang akan diterbangkan dari Hill AFB menuju Indonesia. Salah satu pesawat ini ditunggangi pilot dari TNI AU. Foto bersumber dari Hill AFB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * ★ Garuda Militer *


Yay
with deliveries above total number of aircraft f 16c / d block 52i amounted to 18 aircraft
Dessert Falcon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

IONAL
*TNI intensifies preparation ahead of joint exercise with India*

Bagus Saragih
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta | Fri, March 17, 2017 | 06:34 pm




Personnel from the Army Strategic Reserves Command's (Kostrad) Para Raider 501 Infantry Battalion conduct field training in Cilodong, West Java, on Friday. The training is part of preparations for joint training with the Indian Army. (Courtesy of Kostrad/File)
As many as 45 Indonesian Army personnel are set to participate in a joint military exercise with the Indian Army in Nhan Camp, India, from March 20 to April 2.

The Indonesian delegation will consist of 29 personnel from the Army Strategic Reserves Command (Kostrad), 13 from the Army's Special Forces (Kopassus) and three from the Army’s Aviation Center (Penerbad).




Kostrad's Para Raider 501 Infantry Battalion personnel lie on the ground during a field training in Cilodong, West Java, on Friday.(Courtesy of Kostrad/File)

“The joint exercise is part of the good bilateral relations between Indonesia and India in the military sector. We also aim to improve cooperation between the Indonesian Army and the Indian Army,” Kostrad spokesman Lt. Col. Agus Bhakti said on Friday, as quoted in a statement.

*(Read also: Indonesia to host trilateral military exercise in Kalimantan)*

Personnel from Kostrad’s Para Raider 501 Infantry Battalion, who will represent the force, had been intensifying training in Cilodong, West Java, ahead of their departure to India, he added.

The training comprised exercises like short-range battle, demolition, shooting, survival as well as fast roping and rappelling.

The so-called Garuda-Shakti exercise is held annually. Last year, it was conducted in Magelang, Central Java.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ation-ahead-of-joint-exercise-with-india.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Avionik for Indonesian Airforce' EC-725 Caracal

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bennedict

Tommorow is monday, so return to your station at once!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Australia harbor interests in security, stability in Indo-Pacific region*
Sabtu, 18 Maret 2017 19:58 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Australian Minister for Defense Marise Payne met his Indonesian counterpart Ryamizard Ryacudu in Sydney on Friday for the annual Indonesia-Australia Defense Ministers meeting.

Minister Payne affirmed that Australia and Indonesia have enjoyed a long-standing and productive bilateral defense relationship that supports mutual interests in ensuring security and stability in the Indo-Pacific region, according to a statement of the Australian Department of Defense published on its website, Saturday.

The ministers discussed the regional security dynamics and the importance of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) security frameworks to build regional trust, transparency, and cooperation. 

The ministers also reinforced their support for the recently signed Joint Declaration on Maritime Cooperation.

Minister Payne noted that Australia and Indonesia were co-chairs of the next cycle of the ASEAN Defense Ministers Meeting-Plus Experts Working Group on peacekeeping operations.

"This represents a great opportunity to strengthen regional peacekeeping efforts and build upon the existing bilateral peacekeeping cooperation," he said.

During the bilateral meeting, the ministers discussed strengthening cooperation in the fields of defense, science, and technology.

"Cooperation in science and technology has great potential to build the depth and resilience of our bilateral relationship, and we agreed to greater cooperation and engagement," Minister Payne remarked.

The Australian Department of Defense is looking forward to welcoming Indonesias Head of Defense Ministry Research and Development Agency Dr Anne Kusmayati in Australia in 2017.

Minister Payne invited Minister Ryacudu to Darwin in the near future to view the US Force Posture Initiatives. 

"The Force Posture Initiatives provide new opportunities for regional defense engagement, including with Indonesia, in order to build mutual trust and contribute to regional peace and security," she added.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017
http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/110...-in-security-stability-in-indo-pacific-region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

KASAU Tinjau Lanud SupadioKepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KASAU), Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto (keempat kanan) melihat perlengkapan militer saat meninjau Lanud Supadio, di Kabupaten Kubu Raya, Kalbar, Kamis (16/3/2017). KASAU meninjau perkembangan Lanud Supadio dari seluruh sektor Alusista, baik pesawat tempur, persenjataan, oerlikon dan pesawat tanpa awak. (ANTARA FOTO/Jessica Helena Wuysang)









KASAU Tinjau Lanud SupadioKepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KASAU), Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto (kedua kanan) memberikan pengarahan kepada sejumlah prajurit Detasemen Pertahanan Udara (Den Hanud) 473 Paskhas saat meninjau Lanud Supadio, di Kabupaten Kubu Raya, Kalbar, Kamis (16/3/2017). KASAU meninjau perkembangan Lanud Supadio dari seluruh sektor Alusista, baik pesawat tempur, persenjataan, oerlikon dan pesawat tanpa awak. (ANTARA FOTO/Jessica Helena Wuysang)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Fiji Strengthen Relations on Trade, Security*

*Jakarta.* Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi on Tuesday (14/03) met with Fiji Defense Minister Ratu Inoke Kubuabola to discuss bilateral relations between the two countries, which include trade and cooperation between police forces.

"Indonesia is committed to work together with Melanesian countries, especially to increase capacity in regards to police forces," foreign ministry spokesman Arrmanatha Nasir said during a press briefing on Wednesday.

Arrmanatha added that Indonesia also hopes to increase its role in infrastructure development in the Pacific.

The spokesman did not elaborate on what kind of trade partnerships will be implemented between Indonesia and Fiji.

Kubuabola was visiting Jakarta to attend a meeting of police commissioners and ministers from the Melanesian Spearhead Group, or MSG.

Indonesia is hosting this year’s gathering as an associate member country of the MSG. The meeting aims to help develop closer ties between regional police forces to prevent and combat transnational crimes.

To achieve this, Indonesia is strengthening security cooperation by assisting MSG member countries in creating a curriculum that will be used at a proposed MSG regional police academy initiative, according to a report by local news outlet Kompas.

As MSG countries seek to increase their contribution through United Nations operations around the world, Indonesia will also be helping MSG countries to establish units akin to Indonesia’s Formed Police Unit (FPU).

National Police Chief Gen. Tito Karnavian said during the meeting that partnerships between law enforcement agencies in Asia Pacific countries should improve in the coming years.

The meeting's agenda include discussions on transnational crimes, such as terrorism and human trafficking.

http://jakartaglobe.id/news/indonesia-fiji-strengthen-relations-trade-security/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Police

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bennedict

http://www.defencenews.in/article.aspx?id=251027

“If Indonesia, for instance, makes a request to Russia for a batch of 8-12 Su-35 multi-role fighters, it is unlikely that Moscow would discuss any technology transfer,” Konstantin Makienko, Deputy Director of the Moscow-based Centre for Analysis of Strategies and Technologies, explains. “On the contrary, when China bought 48 Su-27 aircraft in early and mid-1990s, this allowed for an opportunity to transfer this technology to China within a licensed production contract.” The larger the amount of requested supplies, the better is the chance for discussing potential technology transfer, Makienko believes.


----------



## tuanhirang



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*STTAL KENALKAN PROTOTIPE SENJATA BERBASIS ANDROID*
19 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT




_Senjata Berbasis Android (Jawa Pos)_

Sekolah Tinggi Teknologi Angkatan Laut (STTAL) genap berusia 51 tahun pada Rabu, 15 Maret 2017. Perayaan hari jadi itu terasa istimewa karena ada uji coba prototipe senjata baru berbasis Android.

HARI ulang tahun Rabu itu diawali dengan upacara yang diikuti seluruh civitas academica di Lapangan Mako STTAL. Upacara yang dimulai pukul 08.00 tersebut dipimpin langsung oleh Komandan STTAL Laksamana Pertama (Laksma) TNI Siswo Hadi Sumantri. Dalam amanatnya, Laksma Siswo menyampaikan visi dan misi utama STTAL pada usia ke-51. Yakni, menjadi perguruan tinggi riset berkelas dunia.

Keinginan itu tak lepas dari cita-cita TNI-AL secara nasional untuk menuju world class navy. ’’Karena TNI sedang bergerak menuju navy kelas dunia, kami yang berada di bidang peningkatan SDM juga harus berkelas dunia,’’ jelas Laksma Siswo. Dia juga menyatakan, STTAL akan dikembangkan menjadi kampus riset untuk memenuhi kebutuhan angkatan laut Indonesia sebagai poros maritim internasional.

Sebagai kampus riset kelas dunia, institusi pendidikan tersebut tak hanya berfokus pada pemenuhan kebutuhan SDM, tapi juga pengembangan teknologi. STTAL optimistis dapat membawa kemajuan TNI-AL. Sebab, mereka cukup berpengalaman mencetak sumber daya manusia serta alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista).

Salah satu wujud nyatanya adalah teknologi terbaru yang tengah dikembangkan STTAL. Yakni, senapan berbasis Android. Setelah upacara dan acara ramah-tamah kemarin, Laksma Siswo dan jajarannya menguji coba senapan yang telah dimodifikasi tersebut. Senapan yang dijuluki gun controller berbasis Android itu merupakan tugas akhir salah satu lulusan STTAL, yakni Kapten Laut (P) Marsono Panjaitan. Senapan tersebut didemonstrasikan langsung oleh dosen pembimbingnya, Letkol Laut (E) Suprayitno.

Suprayitno menjelaskan, ide tersebut belum pernah ada di kalangan akademisi STTAL. Karena itu, ide senjata tanpa awak tersebut disambut baik oleh tim pengajar dan pengembang teknologi. Selama ini, penggunaan senapan secara langsung sering membahayakan prajurit. ’’Dengan teknologi ini, risiko kematian prajurit bisa berkurang,’’ kata Suprayitno.

Selain itu, senapan tanpa penembak langsung tersebut bisa meningkatkan efisiensi di medan pertempuran. Jika biasanya penembak hanya bisa melepaskan tembakan sekali, kemudian harus berpindah posisi untuk menghindari serangan musuh, senapan berbasis Android itu bisa melepaskan tembakan berkali-kali tanpa berpindah posisi. ’’Kalaupun diserang, yang kena hanya senjatanya, prajuritnya aman,’’ ungkapnya.

Prototipe tersebut bisa dioperasikan dengan aplikasi yang dikembangkan sendiri oleh mahasiswa. Diperlukan dua ponsel untuk mengoperasikan senapan itu. Satu sebagai peninjau dan dipasangkan tepat di balik periskop senapan, satu lagi sebagai controller. Kedua ponsel disambungkan melalui bluetooth dan wifi. Saat ini, alat tersebut masih menggunakan senapan angin demi keamanan. Jarak controller dengan peninjau pun masih sebatas 20 meter. ’’Kalau sudah dikembangkan, bisa dipakai senapan jenis AK-47 atau M-16,’’ ucap Ketua Prodi Manajemen Industri STTAL Letkol Laut (E) Sunarta.

Wakil Komandan STTAL Kolonel Laut (E) I Nengah Putra menjelaskan, masih banyak komponen prototipe tersebut yang harus disempurnakan. ’’Tentu saja ini belum bisa digunakan langsung,’’ ujarnya. Sebab, waktu pengerjaannya hanya 6 bulan. Juga, komponen-komponen yang digunakan belum berkualitas tinggi. Namun, dia menegaskan, konsep pemikiran senjata tersebut perlu diapresiasi. Apalagi, senjata semacam itu bersifat multifungsi. Tak hanya bisa dipakai angkatan laut, tapi juga angkatan darat dan udara.

_Sumber : Jawa Pos_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bennedict said:


> http://www.defencenews.in/article.aspx?id=251027
> 
> “If Indonesia, for instance, makes a request to Russia for a batch of 8-12 Su-35 multi-role fighters, it is unlikely that Moscow would discuss any technology transfer,” Konstantin Makienko, _Deputy Director of the Moscow-based Centre for Analysis of Strategies and Technologies_, explains. “On the contrary, when China bought 48 Su-27 aircraft in early and mid-1990s, this allowed for an opportunity to transfer this technology to China within a licensed production contract.” The larger the amount of requested supplies, the better is the chance for discussing potential technology transfer, Makienko believes.



Although it's very much make sense, we can't take his opinion seriously since that's just, well... opinion. Sure Moscow will say no, if we ask for highly valued and sensitive technology for TOT like China did, but here we often use the term quite loosely. MRO for sukhoi fighter jet, and mil mi helicopter line are also kind of TOT. So, yeah... if ever we put an order for Su-35 and other (mil mi 26, bmp-3f, be-200,etc) from Moscow, that should include TOT.


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Although it's very much make sense, we can't take his opinion seriously since that's just, well... opinion. Sure Moscow will say no, if we ask for highly valued and sensitive technology for TOT like China did, but here we often use the term quite loosely. MRO for sukhoi fighter jet, and mil mi helicopter line are also kind of TOT. So, yeah... if ever we put an order for Su-35 and other (mil mi 26, bmp-3f, be-200,etc) from Moscow, that should include TOT.



he is just an analyst pretty much


----------



## Nike

*Military may remove hundreds more tiger statues*

ARYA DIPA
THE JAKARTA POST

Jakarta | Mon, March 20, 2017 | 10:12 am




*95*
SHARES


The funny tiger statue at the Koramil (Subdistrict Military Command) 1123 Cisewu in West Java. The statue has now been dismantled after the pictures of the statue went viral on social media with netizens' mockery comments. (Courtesy of Twitter/File

Siliwangi Military Command (Kodam) commander Maj. Gen. Herindra on Friday ordered all military units in West Java and Banten to ensure that tiger statues in front of their posts were consistent with the appearance of the original mascot.

The command symbols are the pride of all soldiers in the territory, and Herindra said they represented bravery, courage and a spirit of not retreating.

The two-star Army general said he did not want to see a repeat of the recent mockery on social media after a Twitter user posted a photo of a beaming tiger mascot at Cisewu Military Command in Garut regency.

It went viral nationwide and even attracted attention internationally after the British Broadcasting Corporation interviewed Herindra about the comical statue.

The statue was demolished on Monday and replaced with a new version that was much closer to the intended symbol.

Read also: Comical tiger statue at military base torn down but netizen frenzy remains

“This morning [Herindra] ordered all soldiers to not only care about the tiger statues but also about the environment and society,” Siliwangi Military Command spokesperson Col. Desi Ariyanto told The Jakarta Post on Friday.

The statue in Cisewu became a source of laughter on social media and even in print and on TV, because it was very different to the ferocious looking tiger on the official logo. Members of the public created various memes, such as comical grinning tiger statues on movie posters.

The statue had been in Cisewu for years but only attracted widespread public attention as a result of the social media exposure.

Some people described it as a toothless tiger, drawing comparisons with the current military situation. After the fall of Soeharto in 1998 and the nation’s adoption of democracy, the military lost its social and political powers and was assigned to concentrate only on external defense affairs.

Famous painter Barli created the symbol a few years after the country’s independence in 1945, on the order of the legendary military leader Abdul Haris Nasution. It was based on the appearance of the now-extinct Javan tiger.

Siliwangi is one of the most prestigious Kodam in the country in light of its history and because many of its former commanders have become prominent figures at the national level. West Java is Indonesia’s most populous province and has a history of rebellions in the 1950s.

“Captain Eko [the sculptor] never saw a Javan tiger,” said Desi, in an effort to explain the reasons behind the appearance of the statue in Cisewu.

Desi said there were as many as 500 military posts in Siliwangi and all of them were required to abide by the instruction. Some of the military bases currently do not use tigers as their emblems but feature scorpions or white rhinos.

“We have around 400 to 500 units. From districts, regencies, cities, detachments to battalions,” he said.

“All the statues should reflect the nobleness of values that we inherited from our ancestors in West Java,” Desi added.

The Cisewu tiger has now been destroyed, but not before it inspired many jokes and rib-tickling memes.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/life/2017/03/20/military-may-remove-hundreds-more-tiger-statues.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Military may remove hundreds more tiger statues



They take the damn joke to heart, aren't they?


----------



## nufix

pr1v4t33r said:


> They take the damn joke to heart, aren't they?



it is their symbol, any jokes will always be taken to heart hahaha


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Denmark Mull Deeper Defense Ties*
Both sides are looking at ways to boost cooperation in the security realm.


By Prashanth Parameswaran
March 14, 2017


Last week, Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu received a courtesy call from Denmark’s envoy to the Southeast Asian state Casper Klynge. The meeting saw both sides discuss ways to expand their defense relationship in the coming years.

Defense cooperation between Indonesia and Denmark isn’t exactly new. Indeed, although the first ever official state visit by the Queen of Denmark to Indonesia was dominated by the economic sphere, the defense dimension did get some mention as well. During the 2015 trip, which came during the 65th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic ties and the 70th anniversary of Indonesia’s independence, the two countries had inked a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on maritime cooperation.

The meeting between Ryacudu and Klynge last week provided an opportunity to flesh out the defense component of the strengthening relationship. Unsurprisingly, the biggest aspect was maritime cooperation. This was one of the key areas that were emphasized during the Queen’s visit and is in line with Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s vision of Indonesia as a “global maritime fulcrum” between the Indian and Pacific Oceans (See: “Indonesia’s Maritime Ambition: Can Jokowi Realize It?”)

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
The MoU inked by both sides last year included various aspects such as shipping, data and information exchange, maritime infrastructure, economic zones, port inspections, and marine technology. Both sides are looking to build on some of these aforementioned areas in the coming years.

But Klygne also said that Denmark wanted to pursue greater cooperation with Indonesia in defense industry, particularly with respect to the construction of warships. According to a press statement released by the Indonesian defense ministry, Klygne even said that Denmark was ready to provide full technology transfer so that Indonesia could benefit from the expertise as it builds up its own defense industry.

Specifics will still have to be worked out. But Denmark’s favorable terms on technology transfer will no doubt be a key consideration for the Jokowi government, which has emphasized the cultivation of the domestic defense industry (See: “An Indonesian Defense Revolution Under Jokowi?”).

There are other opportunities beyond the maritime domain as well. One of these that Denmark has highlighted is peacekeeping. Indonesia is one of the world’s top contributors to United Nations peacekeeping, and the Jokowi administration has said it wants to increase its contribution to 4,000 personnel by 2019. Sentul also hosts the Indonesia Peace and Security Center (IPSC), which is a key hub for peacekeeping training in the region.

Klynge, who has visited the IPSC, has highlighted the potential for cooperation on peacekeeping, including in the area of exchanges of instructors. Ryacudu said the two countries will create a working group to explore the potential for future collaboration.

http://thediplomat.com/2017/03/indonesia-denmark-mull-deeper-defense-ties/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patu

madokafc said:


> *Indonesia, Denmark Mull Deeper Defense Ties*
> Both sides are looking at ways to boost cooperation in the security realm.
> 
> 
> By Prashanth Parameswaran
> March 14, 2017
> 
> 
> Last week, Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu received a courtesy call from Denmark’s envoy to the Southeast Asian state Casper Klynge. The meeting saw both sides discuss ways to expand their defense relationship in the coming years.
> 
> Defense cooperation between Indonesia and Denmark isn’t exactly new. Indeed, although the first ever official state visit by the Queen of Denmark to Indonesia was dominated by the economic sphere, the defense dimension did get some mention as well. During the 2015 trip, which came during the 65th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic ties and the 70th anniversary of Indonesia’s independence, the two countries had inked a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on maritime cooperation.
> 
> The meeting between Ryacudu and Klynge last week provided an opportunity to flesh out the defense component of the strengthening relationship. Unsurprisingly, the biggest aspect was maritime cooperation. This was one of the key areas that were emphasized during the Queen’s visit and is in line with Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s vision of Indonesia as a “global maritime fulcrum” between the Indian and Pacific Oceans (See: “Indonesia’s Maritime Ambition: Can Jokowi Realize It?”)
> 
> *Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
> The MoU inked by both sides last year included various aspects such as shipping, data and information exchange, maritime infrastructure, economic zones, port inspections, and marine technology. Both sides are looking to build on some of these aforementioned areas in the coming years.
> 
> But Klygne also said that Denmark wanted to pursue greater cooperation with Indonesia in defense industry, particularly with respect to the construction of warships. According to a press statement released by the Indonesian defense ministry, Klygne even said that Denmark was ready to provide full technology transfer so that Indonesia could benefit from the expertise as it builds up its own defense industry.
> 
> Specifics will still have to be worked out. But Denmark’s favorable terms on technology transfer will no doubt be a key consideration for the Jokowi government, which has emphasized the cultivation of the domestic defense industry (See: “An Indonesian Defense Revolution Under Jokowi?”).
> 
> There are other opportunities beyond the maritime domain as well. One of these that Denmark has highlighted is peacekeeping. Indonesia is one of the world’s top contributors to United Nations peacekeeping, and the Jokowi administration has said it wants to increase its contribution to 4,000 personnel by 2019. Sentul also hosts the Indonesia Peace and Security Center (IPSC), which is a key hub for peacekeeping training in the region.
> 
> Klynge, who has visited the IPSC, has highlighted the potential for cooperation on peacekeeping, including in the area of exchanges of instructors. Ryacudu said the two countries will create a working group to explore the potential for future collaboration.
> 
> http://thediplomat.com/2017/03/indonesia-denmark-mull-deeper-defense-ties/


Hope this is as the the sign for Iver
Hope.


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2A4 MBT & Stormer APCs.








Leopard 2RI MBT:






All photos credit to Pen Kostrad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*KCR-60 M DIKEMBANGKAN SESUAI KEINGINAN TNI AL*
20 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Keel Laying Kapal Cepat Rudal 60 meter yang lebih dikenal dengan KCR-60M, adalah tahapan ke-2 dari proses sebelumnya yaitu, pemotongan plat pertama pada tanggal 2 Pebruari 2017 yang lalu. Tahapan ini adalah tahapan ke-2 dari 5 tahap dalam proses pembangunan kapal.

Dalam tahapan ke-2 proses keel laying yang dikenal dengan peletakan lunas kapal, telah mencapai target pembangunan secara keseluruhan sebesar 38,09% dari target keel laying sebesar 21,9%, atau surplus 16,18% dimana keel laying yang direncana 28 April 2017, telah dapat dilaksanakan pada hari ini 9 Maret 2017.

Innovasi ini menggunakan sistem pembangunan melalui 4 starting point dengan pendekatan sistem modular yaitu : 1) Enginee Room 2) Cargo Hold 3) Accomodation bridge 4) Wheel House. Dasar pembangunan adalah melalui Kontrak Nomor KTR/828/PDN/XII/2015/AL Badan Sarana Pertahanan Kementerian Pertahanan.

Hadir dalam tahapan Keel Laying di Bengkel Assembly Divisi Kapal Perang, dipimping langsung oleh Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan Kementerian Pertahanan Laksamana Muda TNI Leonardi serta didampingi, Panglima Armada Kawasan Timur, Laksamana Muda TNI Darwanto, Direksi PT PAL INDONESIA (Persero) serta Pejabat Teras Markas Besar TNI Angkatan Laut.

Kapal perang jenis kapal patroli, Kapal Cepat Rudal 60 Meter (KCR 60) yang sedang dibangun saat ini merupakan gelombang kedua dari kapal sejenis, dimana gelombang pertama telah diserahkan sebanyak 3 (tiga) Kapal Cepat Rudal di tahun 2014.

Kapal gelombang kedua ini telah dikembangkan sesuai dengan keinginan TNI Angkatan Laut.

Perbedaan pada kapal ini, terletak pada penambahan Sistem Senjata yang lebih Terintegrasi serta kemampuan stabilitas yang prima.

Sebagai bagian untuk menjaga dan mempertahankan Kedaualatan Negeri, dan sebagai tambahan kekuatan Maritim bagi pemerintah mengingat Indonesia sebagai Negara Kepulauan, kebutuhan Armada Perang laut yang handal dan mumpuni menjadi syarat untuk menjauhkan tangan-tangan Asing dari kedaulatan NKRI.

PT PAL INDONESIA (Persero), selalu siap dan hadir dalam memenuhi kebutuhan Kapal perang yang berkualitas dan membanggakan.

Seluruh produk yang dihasilkan Insan PAL Indonesia menjadi andalan bahkan standar dalam pemenuhan kapal perang yang berkualitas dan mempunyai kapabilitas yang mumpuni serta stabilitas kapal yang semakin handal.

_Spesifikasi Kapal Cepat Rudal 60 M :_

_Panjang : 60 Meter
Draft : 2,5 – 2,6 Meter (Full Load)
Bobot : 500 Ton
Kecepatan Patroli : 15 Knot
– Jelajah : 20 Knot
– Maksimal : 28 Knot
Jarak Jelajah : 2.400 nM
Ketahanan : 5 hari
Mesin : 2 X 5,100 BHP _

_Photo : KRI Tombak 629 (istimewa)_

_Sumber : BUMN_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## valensi

View media item 17373
View media item 17372
2 units f-16 from US arrived in Iswahjudi Madiun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

BRAVO Detachment
Indonesian Air Force CT Unit 




Photographer : Jeff Prananda

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

The arrival of the Indonesian Air Force F-16D TS-1622 at Iswahjudi AFB from the US.







Indonesian Air Force Hawk 209:






All photos credit to TNI Angkatan Udara Twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

+9 CN212 for Indonesian Airforce

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

I applaud TNI AU confidence in keep using NC-212 and their support for Indonesian aerospace industry.

New order:
9 NC-212i for Indonesian airforce
6 NC-212i for thailand
1 CN-235 MPA for senegal

This will keep PT.DI production line busy for quite some years. My only concern is... PT.DI rather poor track record on delivering any order on time. 

Replacement for the infamous Cisewu tiger

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT PAL to finish submarine construction: Chief minister

Surabaya, E Java (ANTARA News) - Chief Minister for Maritime Affairs Luhut Binsar Panjaitan expressed his confidence here on Monday that state-owned shipyard PT PAL Indonesia would be able to finish assembling the submarine ordered by the ministry of defense.






"Seeing the current process so far I am convinced PT PAL Indonesia will be able to build a submarine by itself later," he said after inspecting the submarine workshop at PT PAL Indonesia shipyard.

Luhut also praised and believed that the domestic shipyard is not inferior compared to those abroad as it has been proven it is able to export warships.

After inspecting the submarine workshop Luhut and entourage inspected the construction of a strategic sealift vessel (ssv) ordered by the Philippine ministry of defense which will soon be delivered.

"The construction is good. I should admit it," he said.

The development of a submarine workshop is aimed at meeting the orders of the ministry of defense.

PT PAL Indonesia has been cooperating with South Korea with regard to construction of three submarines through training of Indonesian human resources in South Korea.

_ Of the three submarines ordered, one is totally assembled by the Indonesian workers while the fourth and following orders will be done fully by Indonesian workers._

One component which is the body of the ship constructed in cooperation with South Korea has already arrived and been at PT PAL Indonesia since March 20.

"Pak (Mr) Luhut just now also inspected the component and he expressed optimism Indonesia later would be able to build a submarine by itself," PT PAL Indonesia spokesman Bayu Wicaksono said.

_PT PAL Indonesia has sent 206 workers to undergo training in submarine construction in South Korea and it is hoped they will be able to build a submarine by themselves as they now have had its own infrastructure._

_http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/110025/pt-pal-to-finish-submarine-construction-chief-minister_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robin Wong

*Indonesia to host military sports event*






Magelang, C Java (ANTARA News) - Indonesia will host a military sports event, which will be attended by military academy cadets from across the world, general commander of the Indonesian Military (TNI) Academy Lieutenant General Bayu Purwiyono said here on Monday.

"The third Conseil International du Sport Militaire (CISM) will be staged at the Military Academy in Magelang and the Air Force Academy in Yogyakarta," he stated after opening the 24th Cadets Patriotism and Integration Week (Piktar) at the Magelang Military Academy.

*He noted that 125 member countries have already registered, and around 50 others have expressed their readiness to participate in it.*

He remarked that Piktar was one of the preparatory events to groom athletes from the Military Academy, the Air Force Academy, and the Naval Academy.

He revealed that six to seven military and general sport branches would compete in the military sports event, adding that Piktar was being used for the selection of the athletes to be fielded in the event.

"We hope this will be the selection forum with regard to establishing the contingent, he stated.

He noted that CISM has become the agenda for the unity of military sports across the world, which is aimed at deepening the relations between cadets.

He remarked that all facilities for the event have been made ready. "The Air Force and the Military Academies have been ready. One thing that is yet to be prepared is the facility for the hurdles event, but the facility with its special characteristics will be ready next year," he added.

"We hope that in the 2018 CISM event, we will make achievements, especially in badminton," he said, adding that Indonesia had only taken part in the event once, which was in Ecuador.(*)

source

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tuanhirang

*KRI Bima Suci
Vigo, 20 Maret 2017*





Surabaya – Menteri Koordinator (Menko) Bidang Kemaritiman RI, Luhut Binsar Panjaitan mengunjungi Markas Komando Armada RI Kawasan Timur (Koarmatim) yang disambut oleh Pangarmatim Laksda TNI Darwanto, S.H., M.A.P., Dankodiklatal, Kasarmatim dan Asops Pangarmatim di Lapangan Ambalat Koarmatim, Ujung Surabaya. (20/03/2017).





Mantan petinggi Kopassus ini, usai kunjungan di Koarmatim, dalam lawatannya melaksankan peninjauan ke hanggar dock kapal selam dan dock perkapalan yang berada di PT.PAL (Persero). Dalam kunjungannya Menko Kemaritiman diterima oleh Dirut PT.PAL yaitu M.Firmansyah Arifin. Selain itu adapun pejabat yang turut serta dalam kegiatan ini diantaranya, Pangarmatim, Wagub Jatim Saifullah Yusuf, Dansatgas Yekda Kapal Selam (KSDS 209) Laksma TNI Iwan Isnurwanto, M.A.P., M.Tr.(Han)., Laksma TNI Listyanto sebagai Project Officer Pembangunan Kapal Selam Ke-3, dan para staf PT.PAL (Persero).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

Last check of Philippines ssv by Coordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs
Republic of Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Credit to Korps Hiu Kencana.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*TNI AU DAN RTAF BANGUN NATIONAL NETWORK CENTRIC SYSTEM*
21 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT




_Kasau cc dengan CinC RTAF (TNI AU)_

TNI Angkatan Udara dan Rayal Thai Air Force (RTAF) sepakat akan membangun National Network Centric System (NNCS) dalam mendukung operasional kedua Angkatan Udara bersama dengan negara-negara Asean liannya. 

Hal tersebut dikatakan Kasau Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto, S.IP., dalam pertemuannya dengan C-in-C RTAF Air Chief Marshall Johm Rungswang yang didampingi oleh staf kedua Angkatan Udara di Markas RTAF Don Mueang Bangkok, Senin (20/3).

Dikatakan Kasau Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto, S.IP., bahwa kedatangannya ke RTAF selain kunjungan persahabatan, juga berkeinginan mengetahui tentang Network Centric Warfare yang telah dibangun oleh RTAF, sehingga TNI AU berkeinginan dan berupaya untuk mempelajari hal tersebut.

Dengan dibangunnya NNCS diharapkan semua kegiatan dikontrol dan dapat nge-link baik antar pesawat, pesawat dengan kapal laut, maupun dengan pusat komando.

Selain itu dibahas peningkatan kerjasama yang telah dibangun oleh kedua Angkatan Udara dalam berbagai kegiatan diantaranya pertukaran kunjungan Perwira Tinggi, Program pertukaran kunjungan perwira senior (Exchange Visit Programe), Operasi dan latihan, Pendidikan, Program pertukaran intelijen, maupun kelompok kerja bersama kedua Angkatan Udara, serta dalam peningkatan kualitas sumber daya manusia.

Dalam kesempatan tersebut juga Kasau Berharap, kerjasama yang terjalin dengan baik ini akan memberikan kontribusi yang lebih produktif dan konstruktif terhadap terciptanya perdamaian, kesejahteraan dan keamanan di lingkup regional dan internasional.

Pada kesempatan tersebut juga Kasau Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto, S.IP., dianugrahi Wing Penerbang kehormatan RTAF yang disematkan oleh C-in-C RTAF Air Chief Marshall Johm Rungswang di Markas RTAF Don Mueang Bangkok.

Dalam kunjungannya Kasau didampingi Asrena Kasau Marsma TNI Fahru Zaini Isnanto, Aspam Kasau Marsma TNI Kisenda Wiranatakusuma, Kadisaeroau Kolonel Tek Dento Priyono, Paban IV Hublu Kolonel Pnb Andi Kustoro dan Kolonel Adm Senisuka.

_Sumber : Pen TNI AU_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

*Russia, Indonesia Discuss Delivery Contract of 2 Stealth Submarines to Jakarta*






MILITARY & INTELLIGENCE
11:10 21.03.2017

*Russia and Indonesia are in discussions over a contract on the delivery of two stealth submarines to Jakarata, the deputy director of Russia's Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation (FSMTC) told Sputnik.*

LANGKAWI (Malaysia) (Sputnik) — Petukhov heads the Russian delegation at the Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition LIMA-2017, where the Project 636 is among the 500 pieces of Russian military hardware showcased.

"The draft contract is under discussion," Mikhail Petukhov said of the Project 636 Varshavyanka class diesel-electric submarines.

The Varshavyanka-class is an improved version of Kilo-class submarines that feature elements of advanced stealth technology, extended combat range and the ability to strike land, surface and underwater targets.

The vessel, carrying crews of 52, has a top underwater speed of 20 knots and a cruising range of 400 miles (electric propulsion), with the ability to patrol for 45 days. The submarines are armed with 18 torpedoes and eight surface-to-air missiles.

The submarines are mainly intended for anti-ship and anti-submarine missions in coastal waters.

https://sputniknews.com/military/201703211051796709-subs-russia-indonesia-deliveries/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Svantana

mandala said:


> *Russia, Indonesia Discuss Delivery Contract of 2 Stealth Submarines to Jakarta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MILITARY & INTELLIGENCE
> 11:10 21.03.2017
> 
> *Russia, Indonesia Launch Draft Contract Talks on Delivery of Su-35 Fighters*
> Russia and Indonesia are in discussions over a contract on the delivery of two stealth submarines to Jakarata, the deputy director of Russia's Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation (FSMTC) told Sputnik.
> 
> LANGKAWI (Malaysia) (Sputnik) — Petukhov heads the Russian delegation at the Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition LIMA-2017, where the Project 636 is among the 500 pieces of Russian military hardware showcased.
> 
> "The draft contract is under discussion," Mikhail Petukhov said of the Project 636 Varshavyanka class diesel-electric submarines.
> 
> The Varshavyanka-class is an improved version of Kilo-class submarines that feature elements of advanced stealth technology, extended combat range and the ability to strike land, surface and underwater targets.
> 
> The vessel, carrying crews of 52, has a top underwater speed of 20 knots and a cruising range of 400 miles (electric propulsion), with the ability to patrol for 45 days. The submarines are armed with 18 torpedoes and eight surface-to-air missiles.
> 
> The submarines are mainly intended for anti-ship and anti-submarine missions in coastal waters.
> 
> https://sputniknews.com/military/201703211051796709-subs-russia-indonesia-deliveries/


wah, berita lontong naik lagi...


*Russia, Indonesia Launch Draft Contract Talks on Delivery of Su-35 Fighters*

Russia and Indonesia launched negotiations over a draft contract on the delivery of Russian Su-35 Flanker multirole fighters to Jakarta, the deputy director of Russia's Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation (FSMTC) told Sputnik.






@girvanmogot1010

© FLICKR/ MATT MORGAN
Indian Air Force Su-30MKIs to Get Su-35 Engines After Modernization
LANGKAWI (Sputnik) — The Su-35 fighter was developed by Russia's Sukhoi Company aircraft manufacturer between 2003 and 2008. It was first introduced to a foreign audience at the 2013 Paris Air Show as a "4++ generation" heavily-upgraded derivative of the Su-27 multirole fighter.


*"Currently, negotiations are underway to agree on a draft contract for the supply of Su-35 aircraft to the Republic of Indonesia. We hope that the signing will take place in the near future,"* Mikhail Petukhov said.

Petukhov, who heads the Russian delegation at the Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition LIMA-2017, said the number of Su-35s to deliver would be after finalizing the contract terms.

Media reports suggested late last year that Indonesia could buy up to 10 Russian-made multirole superiority fighters.

https://sputniknews.com/military/201703211051798926-russia-indonesia-su35/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

forget the news content, excusive pic from PT DI hanggar...


















Better than Nothing

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

the ilustration of joint patrol between Jakarta and Canberra

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Update on the status of the NC-212i aircraft ordered by the Philippine Air Force from Indonesian Aerospace (PTDI). 

Loosely translating the statement from PTDI (written in Bahasa Indonesia), it appears that the PTDI had supply problems with the autopilot system as the supplier (Cobham) was taken over by a new company (Genesys) which did not acknowledge earlier agreements with PTDI. Also, a new design for the autopilot will only be getting certification from EASA on or before October 2017. But PTDI is ready to deliver the aircraft without the autopilot system if PAF agrees so.

Another issue is that the training of PAF personnel has not taken place yet.

The penalty for blacklisting was also lifted as PTDI was able to explain the issue to the GPPB, although the blacklist remains until its expiry date.

Meanwhile, below is a recent photo of the 1 of the aircraft intended for the PAF
Source: Maxdefense & Gombaljaya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

>>> This news confirms some rumors in Formil about the upcoming SU-35 contract might be tied with several other weapons system acquisition from Russia.

Russia planning series of defense contracts with Indonesia on Su-35 fighter jets 

LANGKAWI (Malaysia), March 22. /TASS/. _A contract to deliver Su-35 multirole fighter jets to Indonesia will be the first in a series of planned defense deals with this country_, the director for international cooperation and regional policy at Russia's defense industry conglomerate Rostec said Wednesday.

_"Once the Su-35 deal is complete, we plan to engage in naval projects with the Indonesian side,"_ Viktor Kladov, who heads the joint delegation of Rostec and state arms exporter Rosoboronexport, told reporters at the Langkawi International Maritime & Aerospace Exhibition (LIMA) in Malaysia.

_A contract on helicopters may follow_, the official said, adding that Indonesia also showed interest in Russia’s Be-200 multipurpose amphibious aircraft to tackle wildfires.

"Indonesia is interested in purchasing two or three aircraft of this kind," he said.

_http://tass.com/defense/936765_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Special report from GATRA
Arie Wibowo, Direktur Produksi PT Dirgantara Indonesia: ''Kita Industri, Bukan Broker''

Denda akibat keterlambatan produksi dan kerja sama dengan Airbus menjadi dua isu yang menerpa PT Dirgantara Indonesia. Walau begitu, perusahaan ini sudah bisa menjadi bagian dari rantai pasokan global industri dirgantara dunia

PT Dirgantara Indonesia sebagai pelaku industri strategis dalam negeri sedang menghadapi cobaan. Kemampuan pabrik pesawat terbang dan helikopter asal Bandung, Jawa Barat, ini dipertanyakan. Terutama setelah polemik pembelian helikopter AgustaWestland (AW) 101 oleh TNI Angkatan Udara beberapa waktu lalu, yang bukan produksi PT DI. Perusahaan pelat merah ini diragukan kemampuannya dalam memenuhi kebutuhan helikopter, mulai dari komitmen ketepatan waktu pengiriman produk hingga pola kerja samanya dengan Airbus.

''Manusia kan tidak sempurna, program juga enggak sempurna. Itu risiko yang selalu kita hadapi,'' kata Direktur Produksi PTDI, Arie Wibowo, ketika ditemui Gatra di kantornya, Selasa kemarin.

Menurut pria yang sudah 32 tahun berkarier di PTDI itu, keterlambatan produksi memang terjadi. Namun, semua itu ada sebabnya. Bisa dari tanggal efektif kontrak berlaku, hingga ketersediaan dana ataupun suku cadang komponen. Keterlambatan itu punya konsekuensi, yakni penalti atau denda. Meski tidak semuanya demikian. ''Ada yang tidak kena, karena bukan kesalahan kita,'' kata Arie, saat diwawancarai Cavin R. Manuputty dan Jennar Kiansantang dari Gatra.

_Benarkah PTDI terlambat memproduksi enam helikopter EC 725 pesanan TNI AU?_
Kita on time di enam helikopter ini. Bahkan kita malah ahead (lebih cepat) to schedule.

_Bukankah pemesanan itu sejak 2012 dan seharusnya dikirim semua pada 2014?_
Harusnya tahun kemarin (2016) dua, tahun ini (2017) empat. Itu menurut kontrak ya. Kalau mau, buka kontraknya. Jangan lupa ya, contract signed bukan berarti efektif. Itu kuncinya.

_Bedanya apa?_
Pembelian pemerintah itu memakai loan. Kontrak dinyatakan efektif apabila loan disetujui. Loan itu diambil dari luar negeri. Kemudian disetujui Kementerian Keuangan, dikonfirmasikan ke Kementerian Pertahanan. Kemudian LC dibuka, kemudian dinyatakan kontrak itu efektif. Jadi, bukan terlambat sebetulnya, karena kontraknya belum efektif. Bisa saja, si pembeli tanda tangan kontrak 2012. Kalau efektif 2013, tidak bisa dihitung dari 2012. Harus dihitung dari kontrak itu efektif.

_Pola pembayaran ini selalu terjadi dengan Kementerian Pertahanan atau dalam kontrak tertentu saja?_
Dengan Kemhan ini untuk pesanan yang besar-besar, nilainya sampai jutaan dolar, biasanya pakai kredit ekspor. APBN dipakai untuk uang muka atau pendamping.

_Kalau misalnya pakai kredit ekspor, negara yang setuju kredit ekspor itu negara yang mana?_
Negara produsen pesawatnya.

_Kemhan itu kan negara Indonesia, beli dari PT DI. Bayar pakai kredit ekspor. Artinya, yang setuju Indonesia?_
Enggak. Kita kan kerja sama dengan Airbus Helicopter. Gak perlu dipelintir.

_Kita kan beli dari dalam negeri, kok kita seolah beli dari luar negeri?_
Iya, karena memang ada porsi dari luar negeri. Sekalipun saya beli CN 235. One hundreds percent produksi Indonesia. Tapi ada komponen yang saya bilang tadi, Eropa punya, Amerika punya itu. So kembali lagi. Ini produk Indonesia, diintegrasikan atau diproduksi di Indonesia. Tapi tetap ada komponen milik negara lain. Dan, kita punya hak untuk dapatkan kredit ekspor dari luar negeri. Karena bank dalam negeri belum tentu mau.

_Apa alasan terjadinya jeda waktu antara penandatanganan kontrak dan kontrak efektif?_
Karena Menteri Keuangan punya tata cara loan agreement. Bisa sebulan, tiga bulan, bahkan bisa satu tahun.

_Pada akhirnya, PTDI kena penalti kan, kalau terlambat?_
Iya. Apabila sudah melewati waktu yang diperjanjikan sejak kontrak efektif, bukan kontrak ditandatangani. Kalau ada orang luar bilang kontrak ditandatangani 2012 dan harusnya 2014 jadi, padahal enggak pernah baca kontraknya, itu namanya ignorancy. Atau memang sengaja dipelintir untuk bilang PTDI goblok, tidak efisien, dan lain sebagainya. Tapi EC 725 tidak delay, bisa dicek.

_Mengapa produksinya bisa lebih cepat ketimbang jadwal? Berarti belum ada uang tapi sudah dibikin dulu?_
Itu tadi, kita kan selalu harus curi start. Begitu kontrak signed, bisa on delivery. Itu pernah kita kerjakan, pernah disetop juga sama Kementerian BUMN. Kita tidak boleh mengadakan apa pun kalau belum ada kontrak.

_Tapi kenyataanya, tetap ada denda pada PTDI akibat keterlambatan?_
Mungkin ada yang kena denda, kita terlambat memang terjadi. Ada juga yang terlambat, tapi tidak kena denda. Karena memang bukan kesalahan kita.

_Apakah denda itu mengganggu keuangan perusahaan?_
Secara umum any penalty mengganggu neraca perusahaan. Tapi some penalty sudah dimasukan dalam risiko analisa kita. Dicadangkan untuk bisa di-absorb dalam harga jual. Manusia kan enggak sempurna, program juga enggak sempurna. Itu risiko yang selalu kita hadapi.

_Bagaimana kerja sama PTDI dengan Airbus? Apakah mereka terlalu dominan?_
Kita tidak monopoli dengan Airbus. Kalau Airbus, Boeing mencoba memonopoli negara-negara maju dan punya duit, Itu sudah normatif. Bahkan AgustaWestland pun ingin masuk ke dalam pasar Indonesia. Itu bisnis normal.

_Kapan AgustaWestland mendekati?_
Saya sudah beberapa kali bertemu mereka. Tapi maksud saya, bukan karena mau jualan, baru mendekati saya. Kerja sama harus dikembangkan dari awal. Tidak instan kayak gitu, jadi dalam satu tahun. Kita harus kembangkan infrastrukturnya, latih orang-orangnya. Kerja sama itu bukan berarti dia investasi semua, kita sendiri mesti investasi.

_Siapa saja boleh bekerja sama dengan PTDI?_
Intinya begitu. Boleh-boleh saja. Tapi business proposal-nya mau seperti apa? Berikan juga ke KKIP (Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan), karena kami mesti kembali ke KKIP. Workable plan-nya seperti apa. Semua harus ada mutual benefit untuk kedua belah pihak.

_Sejauh ini, apa saja yang sudah diperoleh PTDI dari Airbus?_
Kita sudah mendapat ilmu-ilmu dari Airbus. Untuk bisa merawat, setidaknya helikopter-helikopter yang dibeli Angkatan. Selain itu, PTDI sekarang jadi pemasok EC 275. 15 tailboom tambah 8 fuselage per tahun. PTDI juga memasok komponen Airbus, masuk dalam global supply chain mereka. So we are industries. Bukan broker yang mencoba memperlihatkan kita mau dapatkan ToT (transfer of technology).

_Jadi bukan cuma tukang cat dan ketok ya?_
Kalau enggak saya mati. Kalau kerjanya cuma ngecat dan ngetok saya tinggal di Cibubur atau Pondok Cabe aja. Ngapain perusahaan segede gini.

*GATRA*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1100360636738945

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes

pr1v4t33r said:


> Special report from GATRA
> Arie Wibowo, Direktur Produksi PT Dirgantara Indonesia: ''Kita Industri, Bukan Broker''
> 
> Denda akibat keterlambatan produksi dan kerja sama dengan Airbus menjadi dua isu yang menerpa PT Dirgantara Indonesia. Walau begitu, perusahaan ini sudah bisa menjadi bagian dari rantai pasokan global industri dirgantara dunia
> 
> PT Dirgantara Indonesia sebagai pelaku industri strategis dalam negeri sedang menghadapi cobaan. Kemampuan pabrik pesawat terbang dan helikopter asal Bandung, Jawa Barat, ini dipertanyakan. Terutama setelah polemik pembelian helikopter AgustaWestland (AW) 101 oleh TNI Angkatan Udara beberapa waktu lalu, yang bukan produksi PT DI. Perusahaan pelat merah ini diragukan kemampuannya dalam memenuhi kebutuhan helikopter, mulai dari komitmen ketepatan waktu pengiriman produk hingga pola kerja samanya dengan Airbus.
> 
> ''Manusia kan tidak sempurna, program juga enggak sempurna. Itu risiko yang selalu kita hadapi,'' kata Direktur Produksi PTDI, Arie Wibowo, ketika ditemui Gatra di kantornya, Selasa kemarin.
> 
> Menurut pria yang sudah 32 tahun berkarier di PTDI itu, keterlambatan produksi memang terjadi. Namun, semua itu ada sebabnya. Bisa dari tanggal efektif kontrak berlaku, hingga ketersediaan dana ataupun suku cadang komponen. Keterlambatan itu punya konsekuensi, yakni penalti atau denda. Meski tidak semuanya demikian. ''Ada yang tidak kena, karena bukan kesalahan kita,'' kata Arie, saat diwawancarai Cavin R. Manuputty dan Jennar Kiansantang dari Gatra.
> 
> _Benarkah PTDI terlambat memproduksi enam helikopter EC 725 pesanan TNI AU?_
> Kita on time di enam helikopter ini. Bahkan kita malah ahead (lebih cepat) to schedule.
> 
> _Bukankah pemesanan itu sejak 2012 dan seharusnya dikirim semua pada 2014?_
> Harusnya tahun kemarin (2016) dua, tahun ini (2017) empat. Itu menurut kontrak ya. Kalau mau, buka kontraknya. Jangan lupa ya, contract signed bukan berarti efektif. Itu kuncinya.
> 
> _Bedanya apa?_
> Pembelian pemerintah itu memakai loan. Kontrak dinyatakan efektif apabila loan disetujui. Loan itu diambil dari luar negeri. Kemudian disetujui Kementerian Keuangan, dikonfirmasikan ke Kementerian Pertahanan. Kemudian LC dibuka, kemudian dinyatakan kontrak itu efektif. Jadi, bukan terlambat sebetulnya, karena kontraknya belum efektif. Bisa saja, si pembeli tanda tangan kontrak 2012. Kalau efektif 2013, tidak bisa dihitung dari 2012. Harus dihitung dari kontrak itu efektif.
> 
> _Pola pembayaran ini selalu terjadi dengan Kementerian Pertahanan atau dalam kontrak tertentu saja?_
> Dengan Kemhan ini untuk pesanan yang besar-besar, nilainya sampai jutaan dolar, biasanya pakai kredit ekspor. APBN dipakai untuk uang muka atau pendamping.
> 
> _Kalau misalnya pakai kredit ekspor, negara yang setuju kredit ekspor itu negara yang mana?_
> Negara produsen pesawatnya.
> 
> _Kemhan itu kan negara Indonesia, beli dari PT DI. Bayar pakai kredit ekspor. Artinya, yang setuju Indonesia?_
> Enggak. Kita kan kerja sama dengan Airbus Helicopter. Gak perlu dipelintir.
> 
> _Kita kan beli dari dalam negeri, kok kita seolah beli dari luar negeri?_
> Iya, karena memang ada porsi dari luar negeri. Sekalipun saya beli CN 235. One hundreds percent produksi Indonesia. Tapi ada komponen yang saya bilang tadi, Eropa punya, Amerika punya itu. So kembali lagi. Ini produk Indonesia, diintegrasikan atau diproduksi di Indonesia. Tapi tetap ada komponen milik negara lain. Dan, kita punya hak untuk dapatkan kredit ekspor dari luar negeri. Karena bank dalam negeri belum tentu mau.
> 
> _Apa alasan terjadinya jeda waktu antara penandatanganan kontrak dan kontrak efektif?_
> Karena Menteri Keuangan punya tata cara loan agreement. Bisa sebulan, tiga bulan, bahkan bisa satu tahun.
> 
> _Pada akhirnya, PTDI kena penalti kan, kalau terlambat?_
> Iya. Apabila sudah melewati waktu yang diperjanjikan sejak kontrak efektif, bukan kontrak ditandatangani. Kalau ada orang luar bilang kontrak ditandatangani 2012 dan harusnya 2014 jadi, padahal enggak pernah baca kontraknya, itu namanya ignorancy. Atau memang sengaja dipelintir untuk bilang PTDI goblok, tidak efisien, dan lain sebagainya. Tapi EC 725 tidak delay, bisa dicek.
> 
> _Mengapa produksinya bisa lebih cepat ketimbang jadwal? Berarti belum ada uang tapi sudah dibikin dulu?_
> Itu tadi, kita kan selalu harus curi start. Begitu kontrak signed, bisa on delivery. Itu pernah kita kerjakan, pernah disetop juga sama Kementerian BUMN. Kita tidak boleh mengadakan apa pun kalau belum ada kontrak.
> 
> _Tapi kenyataanya, tetap ada denda pada PTDI akibat keterlambatan?_
> Mungkin ada yang kena denda, kita terlambat memang terjadi. Ada juga yang terlambat, tapi tidak kena denda. Karena memang bukan kesalahan kita.
> 
> _Apakah denda itu mengganggu keuangan perusahaan?_
> Secara umum any penalty mengganggu neraca perusahaan. Tapi some penalty sudah dimasukan dalam risiko analisa kita. Dicadangkan untuk bisa di-absorb dalam harga jual. Manusia kan enggak sempurna, program juga enggak sempurna. Itu risiko yang selalu kita hadapi.
> 
> _Bagaimana kerja sama PTDI dengan Airbus? Apakah mereka terlalu dominan?_
> Kita tidak monopoli dengan Airbus. Kalau Airbus, Boeing mencoba memonopoli negara-negara maju dan punya duit, Itu sudah normatif. Bahkan AgustaWestland pun ingin masuk ke dalam pasar Indonesia. Itu bisnis normal.
> 
> _Kapan AgustaWestland mendekati?_
> Saya sudah beberapa kali bertemu mereka. Tapi maksud saya, bukan karena mau jualan, baru mendekati saya. Kerja sama harus dikembangkan dari awal. Tidak instan kayak gitu, jadi dalam satu tahun. Kita harus kembangkan infrastrukturnya, latih orang-orangnya. Kerja sama itu bukan berarti dia investasi semua, kita sendiri mesti investasi.
> 
> _Siapa saja boleh bekerja sama dengan PTDI?_
> Intinya begitu. Boleh-boleh saja. Tapi business proposal-nya mau seperti apa? Berikan juga ke KKIP (Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan), karena kami mesti kembali ke KKIP. Workable plan-nya seperti apa. Semua harus ada mutual benefit untuk kedua belah pihak.
> 
> _Sejauh ini, apa saja yang sudah diperoleh PTDI dari Airbus?_
> Kita sudah mendapat ilmu-ilmu dari Airbus. Untuk bisa merawat, setidaknya helikopter-helikopter yang dibeli Angkatan. Selain itu, PTDI sekarang jadi pemasok EC 275. 15 tailboom tambah 8 fuselage per tahun. PTDI juga memasok komponen Airbus, masuk dalam global supply chain mereka. So we are industries. Bukan broker yang mencoba memperlihatkan kita mau dapatkan ToT (transfer of technology).
> 
> _Jadi bukan cuma tukang cat dan ketok ya?_
> Kalau enggak saya mati. Kalau kerjanya cuma ngecat dan ngetok saya tinggal di Cibubur atau Pondok Cabe aja. Ngapain perusahaan segede gini.
> 
> *GATRA*



Sesuai prinsip hukum, namanya kontrak sudah ditandatangani ya berarti sudah efektif... Kalau memang beda, ya harusnya ada pasal khusus tentang kapan kontrak efektif. Kalau tidak ada, balik lagi ke prinsip awal, kontrak efektif itu ya mulai ketika kontrak ditandatangani. Ini kok kayak cari excuse gini... Kalau sudah telat, ya penalty sudah siap menanti... Ahh...lieurr....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

gondes said:


> Sesuai prinsip hukum, namanya kontrak sudah ditandatangani ya berarti sudah efektif... Kalau memang beda, ya harusnya ada pasal khusus tentang kapan kontrak efektif. Kalau tidak ada, balik lagi ke prinsip awal, kontrak efektif itu ya mulai ketika kontrak ditandatangani. Ini kok kayak cari excuse gini... Kalau sudah telat, ya penalty sudah siap menanti... Ahh...lieurr....



Nggak juga. Dalam penandatanganan kontrak biasanya disebutkan kapan berlaku efektif kontrak tersebut. Dalam hal pembelian NC-212i oleh pemerintah filipina ke PT.DI, kan disebutkan kontrak berlaku effektif setelah loan disetujui. Kecuali klo tidak dijelaskan dalam kontrak mengenai tanggal efektif kontrak baru penandatanganan kontrak = kontrak efektif.

Udah clear lah sekarang soal PT.DI. Masalah emang ada dan cukup berat, terutama beban finansial masa lalu yang jadi ganjalan perbaikan kinerja. Tetapi nggak seheboh pemberitaanya lah... seolah-olah amburadul betul PT.DI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1100360636738945



SUV=check
Modified=check
Effective anti Zombies weeps=Check


----------



## gondes

pr1v4t33r said:


> Nggak juga. Dalam penandatanganan kontrak biasanya disebutkan kapan berlaku efektif kontrak tersebut. Dalam hal pembelian NC-212i oleh pemerintah filipina ke PT.DI, kan disebutkan kontrak berlaku effektif setelah loan disetujui. Kecuali klo tidak dijelaskan dalam kontrak mengenai tanggal efektif kontrak baru penandatanganan kontrak = kontrak efektif.
> 
> Udah clear lah sekarang soal PT.DI. Masalah emang ada dan cukup berat, terutama beban finansial masa lalu yang jadi ganjalan perbaikan kinerja. Tetapi nggak seheboh pemberitaanya lah... seolah-olah amburadul betul PT.DI.



If that special clause exists then PT DI does comply with the contract...it's that simple. It's the news that really needs to be corrected then...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New Marines Commander
Surabaya: Komandan Korps Marinir (Dankormar) yang baru Mayjen (Mar) Bambang Suswantono mengikuti upacara penyambutan oleh prajurit Marinir wilayah timur (Marwiltim) di Bumi Marinir Karangpilang Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Rabu (22/3/2017). Mayjen (Mar) Bambang Suswantono menggantikan pejabat lama Mayjen (Mar) R.M Trusono yang selanjutnya menjabat sebagai Komandan Sekolah Komando dan Staf (Dansesko) TNI.







SAR exercise
Basarnas bersama TNI, Polri, RAPI serta unsur terkait lainnya melakukan simulasi penyelamatan jatuhnya pesawat Dirgantara Air di perairan Malahayati, Krueng raya, Kabupaten Aceh Besar, Aceh, Rabu (22/3/2017). Simulasi gabungan tersebut bertujuan meningkatkan kemampuan personil dalam penanganan dan pertolongan bencana, termasuk kecelakaan di laut.








gondes said:


> If that special clause exists then PT DI does comply with the contract...it's that simple. It's the news that really needs to be corrected then...



True, although that's just one problem that arise in PH NC-212i case. There're 2 other problems, the autopilot system and the training schedule. So.. yes... PT.DI still need to get their act together and clean up their mess. But i glad that Philippines can understand why such troubles come up and lifted up the penalty.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

PTDI Signed Purchase Agreement for TPE331-12JR Engine from Honeywell Aerospace. Credit to PT DI.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844358767617597440

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

pr1v4t33r said:


> Special report from GATRA
> Arie Wibowo, Direktur Produksi PT Dirgantara Indonesia: ''Kita Industri, Bukan Broker''
> 
> Denda akibat keterlambatan produksi dan kerja sama dengan Airbus menjadi dua isu yang menerpa PT Dirgantara Indonesia. Walau begitu, perusahaan ini sudah bisa menjadi bagian dari rantai pasokan global industri dirgantara dunia
> 
> PT Dirgantara Indonesia sebagai pelaku industri strategis dalam negeri sedang menghadapi cobaan. Kemampuan pabrik pesawat terbang dan helikopter asal Bandung, Jawa Barat, ini dipertanyakan. Terutama setelah polemik pembelian helikopter AgustaWestland (AW) 101 oleh TNI Angkatan Udara beberapa waktu lalu, yang bukan produksi PT DI. Perusahaan pelat merah ini diragukan kemampuannya dalam memenuhi kebutuhan helikopter, mulai dari komitmen ketepatan waktu pengiriman produk hingga pola kerja samanya dengan Airbus.
> 
> ''Manusia kan tidak sempurna, program juga enggak sempurna. Itu risiko yang selalu kita hadapi,'' kata Direktur Produksi PTDI, Arie Wibowo, ketika ditemui Gatra di kantornya, Selasa kemarin.
> 
> Menurut pria yang sudah 32 tahun berkarier di PTDI itu, keterlambatan produksi memang terjadi. Namun, semua itu ada sebabnya. Bisa dari tanggal efektif kontrak berlaku, hingga ketersediaan dana ataupun suku cadang komponen. Keterlambatan itu punya konsekuensi, yakni penalti atau denda. Meski tidak semuanya demikian. ''Ada yang tidak kena, karena bukan kesalahan kita,'' kata Arie, saat diwawancarai Cavin R. Manuputty dan Jennar Kiansantang dari Gatra.
> 
> _Benarkah PTDI terlambat memproduksi enam helikopter EC 725 pesanan TNI AU?_
> Kita on time di enam helikopter ini. Bahkan kita malah ahead (lebih cepat) to schedule.
> 
> _Bukankah pemesanan itu sejak 2012 dan seharusnya dikirim semua pada 2014?_
> Harusnya tahun kemarin (2016) dua, tahun ini (2017) empat. Itu menurut kontrak ya. Kalau mau, buka kontraknya. Jangan lupa ya, contract signed bukan berarti efektif. Itu kuncinya.
> 
> _Bedanya apa?_
> Pembelian pemerintah itu memakai loan. Kontrak dinyatakan efektif apabila loan disetujui. Loan itu diambil dari luar negeri. Kemudian disetujui Kementerian Keuangan, dikonfirmasikan ke Kementerian Pertahanan. Kemudian LC dibuka, kemudian dinyatakan kontrak itu efektif. Jadi, bukan terlambat sebetulnya, karena kontraknya belum efektif. Bisa saja, si pembeli tanda tangan kontrak 2012. Kalau efektif 2013, tidak bisa dihitung dari 2012. Harus dihitung dari kontrak itu efektif.
> 
> _Pola pembayaran ini selalu terjadi dengan Kementerian Pertahanan atau dalam kontrak tertentu saja?_
> Dengan Kemhan ini untuk pesanan yang besar-besar, nilainya sampai jutaan dolar, biasanya pakai kredit ekspor. APBN dipakai untuk uang muka atau pendamping.
> 
> _Kalau misalnya pakai kredit ekspor, negara yang setuju kredit ekspor itu negara yang mana?_
> Negara produsen pesawatnya.
> 
> _Kemhan itu kan negara Indonesia, beli dari PT DI. Bayar pakai kredit ekspor. Artinya, yang setuju Indonesia?_
> Enggak. Kita kan kerja sama dengan Airbus Helicopter. Gak perlu dipelintir.
> 
> _Kita kan beli dari dalam negeri, kok kita seolah beli dari luar negeri?_
> Iya, karena memang ada porsi dari luar negeri. Sekalipun saya beli CN 235. One hundreds percent produksi Indonesia. Tapi ada komponen yang saya bilang tadi, Eropa punya, Amerika punya itu. So kembali lagi. Ini produk Indonesia, diintegrasikan atau diproduksi di Indonesia. Tapi tetap ada komponen milik negara lain. Dan, kita punya hak untuk dapatkan kredit ekspor dari luar negeri. Karena bank dalam negeri belum tentu mau.
> 
> _Apa alasan terjadinya jeda waktu antara penandatanganan kontrak dan kontrak efektif?_
> Karena Menteri Keuangan punya tata cara loan agreement. Bisa sebulan, tiga bulan, bahkan bisa satu tahun.
> 
> _Pada akhirnya, PTDI kena penalti kan, kalau terlambat?_
> Iya. Apabila sudah melewati waktu yang diperjanjikan sejak kontrak efektif, bukan kontrak ditandatangani. Kalau ada orang luar bilang kontrak ditandatangani 2012 dan harusnya 2014 jadi, padahal enggak pernah baca kontraknya, itu namanya ignorancy. Atau memang sengaja dipelintir untuk bilang PTDI goblok, tidak efisien, dan lain sebagainya. Tapi EC 725 tidak delay, bisa dicek.
> 
> _Mengapa produksinya bisa lebih cepat ketimbang jadwal? Berarti belum ada uang tapi sudah dibikin dulu?_
> Itu tadi, kita kan selalu harus curi start. Begitu kontrak signed, bisa on delivery. Itu pernah kita kerjakan, pernah disetop juga sama Kementerian BUMN. Kita tidak boleh mengadakan apa pun kalau belum ada kontrak.
> 
> _Tapi kenyataanya, tetap ada denda pada PTDI akibat keterlambatan?_
> Mungkin ada yang kena denda, kita terlambat memang terjadi. Ada juga yang terlambat, tapi tidak kena denda. Karena memang bukan kesalahan kita.
> 
> _Apakah denda itu mengganggu keuangan perusahaan?_
> Secara umum any penalty mengganggu neraca perusahaan. Tapi some penalty sudah dimasukan dalam risiko analisa kita. Dicadangkan untuk bisa di-absorb dalam harga jual. Manusia kan enggak sempurna, program juga enggak sempurna. Itu risiko yang selalu kita hadapi.
> 
> _Bagaimana kerja sama PTDI dengan Airbus? Apakah mereka terlalu dominan?_
> Kita tidak monopoli dengan Airbus. Kalau Airbus, Boeing mencoba memonopoli negara-negara maju dan punya duit, Itu sudah normatif. Bahkan AgustaWestland pun ingin masuk ke dalam pasar Indonesia. Itu bisnis normal.
> 
> _Kapan AgustaWestland mendekati?_
> Saya sudah beberapa kali bertemu mereka. Tapi maksud saya, bukan karena mau jualan, baru mendekati saya. Kerja sama harus dikembangkan dari awal. Tidak instan kayak gitu, jadi dalam satu tahun. Kita harus kembangkan infrastrukturnya, latih orang-orangnya. Kerja sama itu bukan berarti dia investasi semua, kita sendiri mesti investasi.
> 
> _Siapa saja boleh bekerja sama dengan PTDI?_
> Intinya begitu. Boleh-boleh saja. Tapi business proposal-nya mau seperti apa? Berikan juga ke KKIP (Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan), karena kami mesti kembali ke KKIP. Workable plan-nya seperti apa. Semua harus ada mutual benefit untuk kedua belah pihak.
> 
> _Sejauh ini, apa saja yang sudah diperoleh PTDI dari Airbus?_
> Kita sudah mendapat ilmu-ilmu dari Airbus. Untuk bisa merawat, setidaknya helikopter-helikopter yang dibeli Angkatan. Selain itu, PTDI sekarang jadi pemasok EC 275. 15 tailboom tambah 8 fuselage per tahun. PTDI juga memasok komponen Airbus, masuk dalam global supply chain mereka. So we are industries. Bukan broker yang mencoba memperlihatkan kita mau dapatkan ToT (transfer of technology).
> 
> _Jadi bukan cuma tukang cat dan ketok ya?_
> Kalau enggak saya mati. Kalau kerjanya cuma ngecat dan ngetok saya tinggal di Cibubur atau Pondok Cabe aja. Ngapain perusahaan segede gini.
> 
> *GATRA*



Seperti kebanyakan ngeles aja.. Harusnya sadar dulu punya masalah apa terus di imrpove dari situ.. Buat saya sih intinya kalau at the end PTDI kena denda, berarti udah ada salah karena gak sesuai kontrak.. 

Terus apa cocok seorang petinggi ngomong begini "Kalau kerjanya cuma ngecat dan ngetok saya tinggal di Cibubur atau Pondok Cabe aja."??

Harapan saya sih kalo bisa PTDI di audit sama KAP independen dulu + managemen dirombak.. baru abis itu dikasih modal seger..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

skyhigh88 said:


> Seperti kebanyakan ngeles aja.. Harusnya sadar dulu punya masalah apa terus di imrpove dari situ.. Buat saya sih intinya kalau at the end PTDI kena denda, berarti udah ada salah karena gak sesuai kontrak..



I don't want to be sounded like i try to defend PT.DI, but the real problem is their past financial burden. Rp 17 trillion or so, don't remember the exact number.


----------



## skyhigh88

pr1v4t33r said:


> I don't want to be sounded like i try to defend PT.DI, but the real problem is their past financial burden. Rp 17 trillion or so, don't remember the exact number.



Iya itu emang masalah yg paling besar dan sangat sulit diselesaikan kecuali KemenBUMN mau nutupin which is agak impossible karena nilainya gila bgt.. 

masalah lain yg lebih gampang diatasi ini adalah denda2 ini.. karena pertahun kan itu di audit BPK katanya PTDI sebenarnya ada untung brp miliar.. cuma ttp aja ujungnya jd minus karna banyak akumulsi denda2.. 

kalau keuangannya terus begini gmn mau dpt modal tambahan? kalau keuangannya sudah dibenahi bisa aja garuda atau GMF atau BUMN apa disuruh masukin modal

yg perlu didefend itu industri dirgantara kita, PTDI mah bs aja dibangkrutin.. aset2nya ditarik trus diganti PT baru dengan manajemen baru

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rondo.royal2

permisi ... Kali ini saya mau .. Meluruskan artikel di indomiliter .. Siapa tahu disini ada yg baca .. Artikel yg judulnya setelah overrun mungkinkah f16 kembai mengudara ? 

Disitu disebutkan bahwa f16 block15 ocu belum punya kemampuan menembakkan AMRAAM .. Kemampuan bisa melapaskan rudal amraam baru saat ini bisa dilakukan pada f16 block52ID

Radar pesawat ada 2 jenis .. Scan Fisik ( MSA) dan elektronik atau phased array (ESA)

Scan fisik atau mekanik (MSA) ada 2 .. parabola dan slotted array .. Jenis parabola sudah punah digantikan slotted array karena mempunyai keuntungan .. High gain..low side lobe.. ringan ..

scan elektronik atau phased array ( ESA) ada 2 .. AESA dan PESA .. Bedanya ada diradiator .. Secara teknis tidak jauh berbeda ..namun secara perawatan mudah AESA.. ESA juga ada yg pakai mekanik untuk memperluas sudut pancaran radar 


Adapun jenis radar F16 block 15 ocu .. Apg 66 dan f16 block52ID apg 68 adalah slotted array .. Dimana scan secara mekanik atas bawah ..ibaratnya supaya ada gambaran seperti lampu senter milik jaga malam satu bohlam itu bergerak keatas kebawah .. Sedangkan AESA dan PESA ibaratnya lampu senter pakai banyak lampu LED yg kecil..led ini modul .. Akan memancarkan sinar secara bergantian dg cepat .. Selain itu juga modul bisa tracking banyak target dan bisa banyak membimbing misil secara bersamaan tergantung fighternya punya berapa rudal bvr.. sedangkan jenis slotted array juga bisa tracking tapi sedikit dan juga bisa membimbing misil.

Apg 66 itu bisa meluncurkan amraam .. Era orba itu pelit belanja rudal ..kondisinya sama seperti pilipina ..punya FA50 bisa meluncurkan amraam tapi tidak beli

Padahal kalo jaman medium 90 an ..f16 block15 ocu di belikan amraam seri pertama 55-70 km bisa ..tracking nya apg 66 yaitu 50-60km

Walaupun nanti AU beli amraam terbaru F16 block15 ocu tetap bisa meluncurkan amraam tsb .. Asalkan ada datalink .. Karena apg 66 ..tracking 50-60 km sedangkan amraam jangkauannya 100km lebih harus ada datalink

Sekarang tni sedang memesan satelit komunikasi militer L band yg mana nanti F16 block52ID dan block 15 ocu bisa berbagi data radar asalkan block 15 ocu ada hardwere datalink .. Juga bisa berbagi data radar dg pkr .. Changbogo.. Aew kalo beli

Thailand memakai satelit c band untuk datalink makanya f16 belum nyambung dg gripen.. Eriye..frigate mereka.. Krn hardware datalink f16 memakai L band ..harusnya mereka ganti atau buat hardware datalink c band baru dan merubah source code di avionic F16 .. Sulitnya disitu ..dan tni tahu hal itu dipesanlah L band ..tni juga harus tanya ke thailand yg membantu integrasi siapa? siapa tahu kedepan akan dibantu pihak yg membantu thailand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

rondo.royal2 said:


> permisi ... Kali ini saya mau .. Meluruskan artikel di indomiliter .. Siapa tahu disini ada yg baca .. Artikel yg judulnya setelah overrun mungkinkah f16 kembai mengudara ?
> 
> Disitu disebutkan bahwa f16 block15 ocu belum punya kemampuan menembakkan AMRAAM .. Kemampuan bisa melapaskan rudal amraam baru saat ini bisa dilakukan pada f16 block52ID
> 
> Radar pesawat ada 2 jenis .. Scan Fisik ( MSA) dan elektronik atau phased array (ESA)
> 
> Scan fisik atau mekanik (MSA) ada 2 .. parabola dan slotted array .. Jenis parabola sudah punah digantikan slotted array karena mempunyai keuntungan .. High gain..low side lobe.. ringan ..
> 
> scan elektronik atau phased array ( ESA) ada 2 .. AESA dan PESA .. Bedanya ada diradiator .. Secara teknis tidak jauh berbeda ..namun secara perawatan mudah AESA.. ESA juga ada yg pakai mekanik untuk memperluas sudut pancaran radar
> 
> 
> Adapun jenis radar F16 block 15 ocu .. Apg 66 dan f16 block52ID apg 68 adalah slotted array .. Dimana scan secara mekanik atas bawah ..ibaratnya supaya ada gambaran seperti lampu senter milik jaga malam satu bohlam itu bergerak keatas kebawah .. Sedangkan AESA dan PESA ibaratnya lampu senter pakai banyak lampu LED yg kecil..led ini modul .. Akan memancarkan sinar secara bergantian dg cepat .. Selain itu juga modul bisa tracking banyak target dan bisa banyak membimbing misil secara bersamaan tergantung fighternya punya berapa rudal bvr.. sedangkan jenis slotted array juga bisa tracking tapi sedikit dan juga bisa membimbing misil.
> 
> Apg 66 itu bisa meluncurkan amraam .. Era orba itu pelit belanja rudal ..kondisinya sama seperti pilipina ..punya FA50 bisa meluncurkan amraam tapi tidak beli
> 
> Padahal kalo jaman medium 90 an ..f16 block15 ocu di belikan amraam seri pertama 55-70 km bisa ..tracking nya apg 66 yaitu 50-60km
> 
> Walaupun nanti AU beli amraam terbaru F16 block15 ocu tetap bisa meluncurkan amraam tsb .. Asalkan ada datalink .. Karena apg 66 ..tracking 50-60 km sedangkan amraam jangkauannya 100km lebih harus ada datalink
> 
> Sekarang tni sedang memesan satelit komunikasi militer L band yg mana nanti F16 block52ID dan block 15 ocu bisa berbagi data radar asalkan block 15 ocu ada hardwere datalink .. Juga bisa berbagi data radar dg pkr .. Changbogo.. Aew kalo beli
> 
> Thailand memakai satelit c band untuk datalink makanya f16 belum nyambung dg gripen.. Eriye..frigate mereka.. Krn hardware datalink f16 memakai L band ..harusnya mereka ganti atau buat hardware datalink c band baru dan merubah source code di avionic F16 .. Sulitnya disitu ..dan tni tahu hal itu dipesanlah L band ..tni juga harus tanya ke thailand yg membantu integrasi siapa? siapa tahu kedepan akan dibantu pihak yg membantu thailand.



it has been done, thats why Indonesia Thailand made joint meeting to discussing all matter and effort regarding data link

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mandala said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844358767617597440



Honeywell has been selected by PT Dirgantara Indonesia to supply 34 TPE331 turboprop engines for its NC212i aircraft over the next four years.

_Honeywell is expected to deliver the first six engines in 2017, with the rest to be delivered through 2020._

Honeywell will also provide complimentary TPE331 training for six PTDI engineers to promote line-maintenance skills and to transfer technical knowledge to locally based companies.

“PTDI’s new generation NC212i aircraft is an exceptional aircraft that suits Southeast Asia’s need for a variety of missions, including maritime and coast guard patrol, passenger, troop and cargo transport, search and rescue, and medical evacuation. As a key high-growth region for Honeywell, we are committed to supporting aircraft operators and manufacturers such as PTDI as they expand their capabilities across the region,” said Mark Burgess, vice president, APAC, Defense and Space, Honeywell Aerospace. “We are excited and confident to see Honeywell’s TPE331 engine deliver swifter throttle response and increased fuel efficiency — for maximum mission performance.”

_http://www.asiatraveltips.com/news17/223-DirgantaraIndonesia.shtml_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Beside the 5 units currently built at PT. Palindo Shipyard, PT. Citra Shipyard also gets similar project to build 60 meter navigation service vessel.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

rondo.royal2 said:


> permisi ... Kali ini saya mau .. Meluruskan artikel di indomiliter .. Siapa tahu disini ada yg baca .. Artikel yg judulnya setelah overrun mungkinkah f16 kembai mengudara ?
> 
> Disitu disebutkan bahwa f16 block15 ocu belum punya kemampuan menembakkan AMRAAM .. Kemampuan bisa melapaskan rudal amraam baru saat ini bisa dilakukan pada f16 block52ID
> 
> Radar pesawat ada 2 jenis .. Scan Fisik ( MSA) dan elektronik atau phased array (ESA)
> 
> Scan fisik atau mekanik (MSA) ada 2 .. parabola dan slotted array .. Jenis parabola sudah punah digantikan slotted array karena mempunyai keuntungan .. High gain..low side lobe.. ringan ..
> 
> scan elektronik atau phased array ( ESA) ada 2 .. AESA dan PESA .. Bedanya ada diradiator .. Secara teknis tidak jauh berbeda ..namun secara perawatan mudah AESA.. ESA juga ada yg pakai mekanik untuk memperluas sudut pancaran radar
> 
> 
> Adapun jenis radar F16 block 15 ocu .. Apg 66 dan f16 block52ID apg 68 adalah slotted array .. Dimana scan secara mekanik atas bawah ..ibaratnya supaya ada gambaran seperti lampu senter milik jaga malam satu bohlam itu bergerak keatas kebawah .. Sedangkan AESA dan PESA ibaratnya lampu senter pakai banyak lampu LED yg kecil..led ini modul .. Akan memancarkan sinar secara bergantian dg cepat .. Selain itu juga modul bisa tracking banyak target dan bisa banyak membimbing misil secara bersamaan tergantung fighternya punya berapa rudal bvr.. sedangkan jenis slotted array juga bisa tracking tapi sedikit dan juga bisa membimbing misil.
> 
> Apg 66 itu bisa meluncurkan amraam .. Era orba itu pelit belanja rudal ..kondisinya sama seperti pilipina ..punya FA50 bisa meluncurkan amraam tapi tidak beli
> 
> Padahal kalo jaman medium 90 an ..f16 block15 ocu di belikan amraam seri pertama 55-70 km bisa ..tracking nya apg 66 yaitu 50-60km
> 
> Walaupun nanti AU beli amraam terbaru F16 block15 ocu tetap bisa meluncurkan amraam tsb .. Asalkan ada datalink .. Karena apg 66 ..tracking 50-60 km sedangkan amraam jangkauannya 100km lebih harus ada datalink
> 
> Sekarang tni sedang memesan satelit komunikasi militer L band yg mana nanti F16 block52ID dan block 15 ocu bisa berbagi data radar asalkan block 15 ocu ada hardwere datalink .. Juga bisa berbagi data radar dg pkr .. Changbogo.. Aew kalo beli
> 
> Thailand memakai satelit c band untuk datalink makanya f16 belum nyambung dg gripen.. Eriye..frigate mereka.. Krn hardware datalink f16 memakai L band ..harusnya mereka ganti atau buat hardware datalink c band baru dan merubah source code di avionic F16 .. Sulitnya disitu ..dan tni tahu hal itu dipesanlah L band ..tni juga harus tanya ke thailand yg membantu integrasi siapa? siapa tahu kedepan akan dibantu pihak yg membantu thailand.



Setahu saya F-16 Block 15 pakai AN/APG-66 versi awal, belum ada kemampuan BVR, jadi tidak bisa menembakkan AIM-120.

AN/APG-66(V)1 baru bisa menembakkan AIM-7 karena sudah support fitur continous wave illumination. Versi radar ini untuk F-16 versi ADF

Baru AN/APG-66(V)2 yang bisa menembakkan AIM-120, dengan kemampuan TWS untuk 10 target dan menembak 6 target sekaligus dengan AIM-120. Kemampuan deteksi dan tracking 25 persen lebih jauh dibanding AN/APG-66 pada F-16 block 15. AN/APG-66(V)2 ini ditujukan untuk F-16 A/B, termasuk Block 15 yang menjalani MLU.


----------



## Svantana

*Rusia Segera Kirim Jet Tempur Su-35 Pesanan Indonesia*
Muhaimin
Thursday, March 23, 2017 - 2:03 pm




LANGKAWI - Russia immediately sent planes Su-35 fighter jets to Indonesia in accordance with the agreed contract. Delivery date has not revealed this will be the first of a series of Russian defense products offered.

The delivery plan announced by the Russian defense firm, Rostec, in the event Langkawi International Maritime & Aerospace Exhibition (LIMA) in Malaysia, Wednesday.

*"After the agreement Su-35 is completed, we plan to engage in projects of the Navy with the Indonesian side,"* said Viktor Kladov, who heads the joint delegation from Rostec and arms exporter Rosoboronexport, told reporters, as quoted by Itar-Tass, overnight (22 / 3/2017).

Kladov exemplifies the purchase contract with the Indonesian military equipment is the purchase of helicopters.

According to him, Indonesia is also showing interest in the Russian multipurpose amphibious aircraft,* Be-200* to address forest fires. "Indonesia is keen to buy *two or three of these aircraft*," he said.

Indonesian Military Air Force actually has operated a number of Russian aircraft, including 11 units of Su-30 and Su-27 five units. Indonesia previously reported purchase 10 Su-35 units and deliveries had predicted would occur in 2018 because other countries also ordered the advanced fighter jet.

Su-35 fighter jet is scheduled to replace US-made fighter jets F5 E / F Tiger II of the elderly.

According to research by IHS, Indonesia will spend more than $ 20 billion for the procurement of defense equipment in 2016 to 2025. The amount was recorded Indonesia's defense budget in the top five worldwide is growing rapidly.

Sindonews

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

credit to penkostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI & Leopard 2A4 MBT. The Leopard 2A4 pic appears to be in reverse angle. Credit to Carlos.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BPPI4WbApSh/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

Svantana said:


> *Rusia Segera Kirim Jet Tempur Su-35 Pesanan Indonesia*
> Muhaimin
> Thursday, March 23, 2017 - 2:03 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LANGKAWI - Russia immediately sent planes Su-35 fighter jets to Indonesia in accordance with the agreed contract. Delivery date has not revealed this will be the first of a series of Russian defense products offered.
> 
> The delivery plan announced by the Russian defense firm, Rostec, in the event Langkawi International Maritime & Aerospace Exhibition (LIMA) in Malaysia, Wednesday.
> 
> *"After the agreement Su-35 is completed, we plan to engage in projects of the Navy with the Indonesian side,"* said Viktor Kladov, who heads the joint delegation from Rostec and arms exporter Rosoboronexport, told reporters, as quoted by Itar-Tass, overnight (22 / 3/2017).
> 
> Kladov exemplifies the purchase contract with the Indonesian military equipment is the purchase of helicopters.
> 
> According to him, Indonesia is also showing interest in the Russian multipurpose amphibious aircraft,* Be-200* to address forest fires. "Indonesia is keen to buy *two or three of these aircraft*," he said.
> 
> Indonesian Military Air Force actually has operated a number of Russian aircraft, including 11 units of Su-30 and Su-27 five units. Indonesia previously reported purchase 10 Su-35 units and deliveries had predicted would occur in 2018 because other countries also ordered the advanced fighter jet.
> 
> Su-35 fighter jet is scheduled to replace US-made fighter jets F5 E / F Tiger II of the elderly.
> 
> According to research by IHS, Indonesia will spend more than $ 20 billion for the procurement of defense equipment in 2016 to 2025. The amount was recorded Indonesia's defense budget in the top five worldwide is growing rapidly.
> 
> Sindonews



Bingung bacanya.. Ini kontraknya udah signed apa belom? 

Pertama bilang "*sesuai kontrak yang disepakati*." lalu paragraf 3 "*Setelah kesepakatan Su-35 selesai*". Apa sudah sepakat tapi belum efektif? hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Bugs

pr1v4t33r said:


> Special report from GATRA
> Arie Wibowo, Direktur Produksi PT Dirgantara Indonesia: ''Kita Industri, Bukan Broker''
> 
> Denda akibat keterlambatan produksi dan kerja sama dengan Airbus menjadi dua isu yang menerpa PT Dirgantara Indonesia. Walau begitu, perusahaan ini sudah bisa menjadi bagian dari rantai pasokan global industri dirgantara dunia
> 
> PT Dirgantara Indonesia sebagai pelaku industri strategis dalam negeri sedang menghadapi cobaan. Kemampuan pabrik pesawat terbang dan helikopter asal Bandung, Jawa Barat, ini dipertanyakan. Terutama setelah polemik pembelian helikopter AgustaWestland (AW) 101 oleh TNI Angkatan Udara beberapa waktu lalu, yang bukan produksi PT DI. Perusahaan pelat merah ini diragukan kemampuannya dalam memenuhi kebutuhan helikopter, mulai dari komitmen ketepatan waktu pengiriman produk hingga pola kerja samanya dengan Airbus.
> 
> ''Manusia kan tidak sempurna, program juga enggak sempurna. Itu risiko yang selalu kita hadapi,'' kata Direktur Produksi PTDI, Arie Wibowo, ketika ditemui Gatra di kantornya, Selasa kemarin.
> 
> Menurut pria yang sudah 32 tahun berkarier di PTDI itu, keterlambatan produksi memang terjadi. Namun, semua itu ada sebabnya. Bisa dari tanggal efektif kontrak berlaku, hingga ketersediaan dana ataupun suku cadang komponen. Keterlambatan itu punya konsekuensi, yakni penalti atau denda. Meski tidak semuanya demikian. ''Ada yang tidak kena, karena bukan kesalahan kita,'' kata Arie, saat diwawancarai Cavin R. Manuputty dan Jennar Kiansantang dari Gatra.
> 
> _Benarkah PTDI terlambat memproduksi enam helikopter EC 725 pesanan TNI AU?_
> Kita on time di enam helikopter ini. Bahkan kita malah ahead (lebih cepat) to schedule.
> 
> _Bukankah pemesanan itu sejak 2012 dan seharusnya dikirim semua pada 2014?_
> Harusnya tahun kemarin (2016) dua, tahun ini (2017) empat. Itu menurut kontrak ya. Kalau mau, buka kontraknya. Jangan lupa ya, contract signed bukan berarti efektif. Itu kuncinya.
> 
> _Bedanya apa?_
> Pembelian pemerintah itu memakai loan. Kontrak dinyatakan efektif apabila loan disetujui. Loan itu diambil dari luar negeri. Kemudian disetujui Kementerian Keuangan, dikonfirmasikan ke Kementerian Pertahanan. Kemudian LC dibuka, kemudian dinyatakan kontrak itu efektif. Jadi, bukan terlambat sebetulnya, karena kontraknya belum efektif. Bisa saja, si pembeli tanda tangan kontrak 2012. Kalau efektif 2013, tidak bisa dihitung dari 2012. Harus dihitung dari kontrak itu efektif.
> 
> _Pola pembayaran ini selalu terjadi dengan Kementerian Pertahanan atau dalam kontrak tertentu saja?_
> Dengan Kemhan ini untuk pesanan yang besar-besar, nilainya sampai jutaan dolar, biasanya pakai kredit ekspor. APBN dipakai untuk uang muka atau pendamping.
> 
> _Kalau misalnya pakai kredit ekspor, negara yang setuju kredit ekspor itu negara yang mana?_
> Negara produsen pesawatnya.
> 
> _Kemhan itu kan negara Indonesia, beli dari PT DI. Bayar pakai kredit ekspor. Artinya, yang setuju Indonesia?_
> Enggak. Kita kan kerja sama dengan Airbus Helicopter. Gak perlu dipelintir.
> 
> _Kita kan beli dari dalam negeri, kok kita seolah beli dari luar negeri?_
> Iya, karena memang ada porsi dari luar negeri. Sekalipun saya beli CN 235. One hundreds percent produksi Indonesia. Tapi ada komponen yang saya bilang tadi, Eropa punya, Amerika punya itu. So kembali lagi. Ini produk Indonesia, diintegrasikan atau diproduksi di Indonesia. Tapi tetap ada komponen milik negara lain. Dan, kita punya hak untuk dapatkan kredit ekspor dari luar negeri. Karena bank dalam negeri belum tentu mau.
> 
> _Apa alasan terjadinya jeda waktu antara penandatanganan kontrak dan kontrak efektif?_
> Karena Menteri Keuangan punya tata cara loan agreement. Bisa sebulan, tiga bulan, bahkan bisa satu tahun.
> 
> _Pada akhirnya, PTDI kena penalti kan, kalau terlambat?_
> Iya. Apabila sudah melewati waktu yang diperjanjikan sejak kontrak efektif, bukan kontrak ditandatangani. Kalau ada orang luar bilang kontrak ditandatangani 2012 dan harusnya 2014 jadi, padahal enggak pernah baca kontraknya, itu namanya ignorancy. Atau memang sengaja dipelintir untuk bilang PTDI goblok, tidak efisien, dan lain sebagainya. Tapi EC 725 tidak delay, bisa dicek.
> 
> _Mengapa produksinya bisa lebih cepat ketimbang jadwal? Berarti belum ada uang tapi sudah dibikin dulu?_
> Itu tadi, kita kan selalu harus curi start. Begitu kontrak signed, bisa on delivery. Itu pernah kita kerjakan, pernah disetop juga sama Kementerian BUMN. Kita tidak boleh mengadakan apa pun kalau belum ada kontrak.
> 
> _Tapi kenyataanya, tetap ada denda pada PTDI akibat keterlambatan?_
> Mungkin ada yang kena denda, kita terlambat memang terjadi. Ada juga yang terlambat, tapi tidak kena denda. Karena memang bukan kesalahan kita.
> 
> _Apakah denda itu mengganggu keuangan perusahaan?_
> Secara umum any penalty mengganggu neraca perusahaan. Tapi some penalty sudah dimasukan dalam risiko analisa kita. Dicadangkan untuk bisa di-absorb dalam harga jual. Manusia kan enggak sempurna, program juga enggak sempurna. Itu risiko yang selalu kita hadapi.
> 
> _Bagaimana kerja sama PTDI dengan Airbus? Apakah mereka terlalu dominan?_
> Kita tidak monopoli dengan Airbus. Kalau Airbus, Boeing mencoba memonopoli negara-negara maju dan punya duit, Itu sudah normatif. Bahkan AgustaWestland pun ingin masuk ke dalam pasar Indonesia. Itu bisnis normal.
> 
> _Kapan AgustaWestland mendekati?_
> Saya sudah beberapa kali bertemu mereka. Tapi maksud saya, bukan karena mau jualan, baru mendekati saya. Kerja sama harus dikembangkan dari awal. Tidak instan kayak gitu, jadi dalam satu tahun. Kita harus kembangkan infrastrukturnya, latih orang-orangnya. Kerja sama itu bukan berarti dia investasi semua, kita sendiri mesti investasi.
> 
> _Siapa saja boleh bekerja sama dengan PTDI?_
> Intinya begitu. Boleh-boleh saja. Tapi business proposal-nya mau seperti apa? Berikan juga ke KKIP (Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan), karena kami mesti kembali ke KKIP. Workable plan-nya seperti apa. Semua harus ada mutual benefit untuk kedua belah pihak.
> 
> _Sejauh ini, apa saja yang sudah diperoleh PTDI dari Airbus?_
> Kita sudah mendapat ilmu-ilmu dari Airbus. Untuk bisa merawat, setidaknya helikopter-helikopter yang dibeli Angkatan. Selain itu, PTDI sekarang jadi pemasok EC 275. 15 tailboom tambah 8 fuselage per tahun. PTDI juga memasok komponen Airbus, masuk dalam global supply chain mereka. So we are industries. Bukan broker yang mencoba memperlihatkan kita mau dapatkan ToT (transfer of technology).
> 
> _Jadi bukan cuma tukang cat dan ketok ya?_
> Kalau enggak saya mati. Kalau kerjanya cuma ngecat dan ngetok saya tinggal di Cibubur atau Pondok Cabe aja. Ngapain perusahaan segede gini.
> 
> *GATRA*



Kenapa PTDI gak dari awal2x terus terang aja sih masalah ginian?. Mereka punya PR Division nggak sih? Masalahnya gua udah terlanjur bonyok digebukin temen2x Filipin gua gara2x ngebela'in PTDI. Dah !! Kapok gua mbela'in PTDI hihhihihihi. Kan PTDI uddah punya akun di sosmed berarti ada tim yang menangani PR. Saran gua si PR ini juga aktif memantau akun sosmed customer PTDI yang banyak followernya seperti maxdefence. PR damage control gitu LOHHH.

English: I was suggesting PTDI should have an effective PR division to counter wrong information regarding the company.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Army developt Gatling gun,






FROM INDONESIA
*TNI AD KEMBANGKAN SENJATA MESIN MULTI LARAS*
23 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Darat (TNI AD) sedang mengembangkan senjata mesin multi laras (SMML) kaliber 7,62 mm dan senjata otomatis kaliber 5,56 mm. Pengembangan senjata tersebut dilakukan di Dinas Penelitian dan Pengembangan TNI AD (Dislitbangad). 

“Dislitbangad ini berkedudukan langsung di bawah Kepala Staf TNI AD (KSAD) yang bertugas pokok membina dan menyelenggarakan fungsi penelitian dan pengembangan dalam rangka mendukung tugas pokok TNI AD,” kata Plh Sekertaris Dislitbangad, Kolonel Czi Gunawan Pakki saat memberikan pemaparan di Markas Dislitbangad, Jakarta, Rabu (22/3).

Untuk melaksanakan tugas pokok tersebut, lanjut Gunawan, Dislitbangad menyelenggarakan fungsi-fungsi pengkajian, penelitian, penerapan ilmu pengetahuan dan teknologi.Selain itu ada juga penelitian dan pengembangan insani meliputi aspek kesehatan, psikologi, mentaI, dan jasmani serta pengembangan organisasi dan sistem metode. “Dislitbangad juga menyelenggarakan kegiatan pengujian, percobaan, rekayasa pengembangan alat utama sistem senjata (Alutsista) yang terdiri dari senjata, amunisi, bahan peledak, kendaraan dan alat angkut, alat komunikasi dan sistem pengendalian senjata (Sisdaljat) serta alat utama sistem senjata lain,” ucap Gunawan.

Sementara itu, Kasie Rencana Kegiatan Bagian Materiil Umum Dislitbangad, Mayor Inf Darmaji mengatakan pengembangan senjata mesin multi laras (SMML) kaliber 7,62 mm ini dilakukan bersama PT Pindad.”Sudah dua kali dilakukan pengembangan bersama PT Pindad pertama terkait Integrated dan kedua Disintegrated,” kata Mayor Darmaji. Ia menjelaskan senjata mesin ini memiliki jangkauan sampai 1.500 meter dengan jarak efektif 600 meter.

”Untuk satu menit pemakaian senjata ini bisa mengeluarkan 3.000 amunisi,” jelas dia. Sementara itu, untuk senjata otomatis kaliber 5,56 mm masih terus dalam penelitian dan diharapkan untuk produksi massal tahun 2018.

Selain soal senjata, Dislitbangad juga mengembangkan kendaraan transportasi darat-air. Kendaraan ini sudah dalam rangkaian uji fungsi dari tim Dislitbangad.”Uji fungsi ini dilakukan untuk membuktikan rancang bangun sudah sesuai apa belum.

Dan setelah diuji tepat dengan spesifikasi teknis yang direncanakan pada tahun 2016,” kata Mayor Cpl Untung Sutopo. Kendaraan transportasi darat-air ini adalah penyempurnaan kendaraan yang dibuat pada tahun 2014.

“Jadi, Prototipe pertama yang dibuat 2014 memerlukan penyempurnaan, maka dilakukanlah pada 2016 yang menjadi Prototipe kedua,” tutup Mayor Untung seraya menambahkan kendaraan darat-air prototipe pertama sudah pernah dipakai untuk membantu evakuasi banjir di Jakarta.

_Photo : Senjata mesin multi laras (SMML) kaliber 7,62 mm (Koran Jakarta)_

_Sumber : Koran Jakarta_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

skyhigh88 said:


> Bingung bacanya.. Ini kontraknya udah signed apa belom?
> 
> Pertama bilang "*sesuai kontrak yang disepakati*." lalu paragraf 3 "*Setelah kesepakatan Su-35 selesai*". Apa sudah sepakat tapi belum efektif? hahaha


sama om wkwk, ane udah pasrah menanti...









Interior of the largest indonesian's custom ship

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force Paskhas took delivery of P2 Commando Armored Vehicle from PT Sentra Surya Ekajaya. The vehilce to be allocated to Satbravo 90.

Posted on *March 23, 2017
*
*Serah Terima Ranpur P2 Commando Di Wing I Paskhas*






Jakarta (23/03). Bertempat di depan ruang loby Markas Wing I Paskhas dilaksanakan proses serah terima Ranpur jenis P2 Commando dari PT SSE kepada Kementrian Pertahanan RI yang diwakili oleh Komandan Korpaskhas Marsekal Muda TNI T. Seto Purnomo. Rabu (22/03).

Korpaskhas kembali diperkuat dengan rantis (kendaraan taktis) lapis baja 4×4. Setelah sebelumnya menggunakan rantis jip lapis baja DMV-30 T/A, kini Paskhas dalam proses untuk mendapatkan P2 Commando 4×4, rantis lapis baja produksi PT Sentra Surya Ekajaya (SSE) yang akan dialokasikan ke Satbravo ‘90.

Dalam kegiatan tersebut, Komandan Korpaskhas beserta staf mengecek secara fisik kondisi ranpur P2 Commando. Kemudian dilanjutkan dengan prosesi serah terima di ruang loby Mawing I Paskhas.

Adapun yang hadir dalam acara serah terima tersebut Wadankorpaskhas Marsma TNI Yudi Bustami, Ir Korpaskhas, Asren Korpaskhas, Danwing I Paskhas, Dansatbravo ’90 Paskhas, Danyonko 461 Paskhas, Danyonko 467 Paskhas serta Dirut PT. SSE (Sentra Surya Ekajaya).

http://paskhas.mil.id/berita/serah-terima-ranpur-p2-commando-di-wing-i-paskhas

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samudro_JOY

*LIMA 2017: Japan looking to expand scope of defence co-operation with Indonesia*
*Michele Capeleto, Langkawi* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly 
23 March 2017





(c) husni ibrahim n_2017

Japan is reportedly at an advanced discussion stage with Indonesia to promote further defence co-operation between the two countries.

Speaking with _Jane's_ at Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition (LIMA) on 21 March 2017, the deputy director of Japan's Acquisition, Technology & Logistics Agency (ATLA), Hideharu Yoshio, suggested that "discussions are well ahead with Indonesia to expand the scope of defence co-operation between the two countries".

"One of ATLA's missions is to strengthen defence equipment and technology co-operation with other countries, bearing in mind the Three Principles that inform the transfer of technology from Japan."

"*We are currently holding negotiations regarding the transfer of defence technology and equipment with five countries in the region: Malaysia, the Philippines, Thailand, Vietnam, and Indonesia."*

janes

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

PT SSE P2 Commando Armored Vehicle. Credit to commandomagz.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BR-iEGJhUSb/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

Sriti Gesit Exercise
Force Down Simulation by Indonesian Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rondo.royal2

oke ini terakhir Kali saya meluruskan analis indomiliter.. Kali ini tentang brahmos A ( rudal khusus su30mki).. masih baru dipost 

1. Brahmos A menghajar sasaran 300 km dikatakan OTHT menurut penulis indomiliter... 

ini salah 

over horizon radar kapal dan pesawat itu beda .. su30 mki mampu terbang ketinggian 17.300 meter berhubung membawa brahmos A hanya max 9000 meter peluncurannya.. Sedangkan targetnya (kapal) tingginya 15 meter dari permukaan laut ( biasanya frigate sekitar itu ) kalo dihitung pakai aplikasi radar horizon hasilnya 407 km . Itu artinya jangkauan brahmos 300 km belum OTHT .. 

Dulu Saya gara2 bicara irbis E jangkauan 400 km dituduh penganut bumi datar oleh fans gripen di kaskus .. Ya saya maklumin saja beliau belum paham hitungan radar horizon ... Su35 itu mampu terbang tinggi 18.000 meter artinya horizonnya luas untuk deteksi target bawah (kapal) kalau dihitung radar horizonnya 569 km ..apalagi target di depan (pesawat).

2.brahmos A maksimal diluncurkan ketinggian 9 km tapi dibawahnya ditulis akan terbang setinggi 14 km apabila jarak sasaran ratusan KM 

Jelas salah 

Mampu setinggi 14 km itu kalau diluncurkan lewat kapal bukan pesawat sedangkan versi dari pesawat max setinggi 9 km karena MKI keberatan.. Brahmos A itu tipe fire and forget alias tanpa bimbingan datalink dari radar pesawat .. Dia turun untuk keakuratan mengenai sasarannya.. Dia tidak naik keatas lagi karena memang diluncurkan dari pesawat sudah ada bonus ketambahan kecepatan karena terkena gravitasi bumi beda kalau di kapal dia akan naik ke atas .. rudal didesign naik ini maksudnya menambah kecepatan rudal dari 2,8 mach menjadi 3 mach saat turun dan energi kinetiknya menghantam kapal lebih besar.. Bukan untuk menambah jangkauan rudal .. Kalau ingin menambah jangkauan rudal sayapnya dipanjangkan dan kecepatannya dikurangi menjadi 880 km per jam bukan 2 mach ( 680 meter per detik) nanti seperti tomahawk bisa 1000 km

3. Brahmos A akan di kembangkan 500 km tapi kendalanya kendali rudal butuh navigasi berbasis satelit 

Salah

Navigasi berbasis satelit itu sejenis GPS ..Glonas.. Beideu..
GPS ini tambahan keakuratan sasaran saat fase midcourse mendampingi INS.. Bukan di fase terminal mendampingi radar homingnya 

Ingat su30mki itu bisa setinggi 9000 meter kalau bawa brahmos A kalau dihitung radar horizonnya 407 km kalau target dibawah setinggi 15 meter ( frigate) berarti yang dibutuhkan itu datalink radar dari pesawat lain

Sebenarnya kendalanya bisa tidak india menurunkan 2 mach (680 meter per detik )menjadi 800 km per jam ? Bukan perkara mudah lho .. Nanti akan merubah design nozel 

Saya sering mengkoreksi indomiliter ini karena prihatin masih ada saja di formil kaskus koment

-Amraam fire and forget
-PESA lebih buruk dari pada AESA dari segi teknis.. Dikira PESA itu tidak ada modul
-RWR bisa mengetahui posisi lawan
- manpad dipasang di drone ... Kaget ..dikira manpad terbang keatas tidak bisa dipasang di drone

Itu semua kan gara gara informasi sesat

Kalau ingin menjadi penulis blog analisis militer khususnya fighter..frigate..drone..kapal selam..rudal..radar. Saya sarankan belajar dahulu setelah menguasai barulah nulis

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Army develops mechatronics mortar

_Research and Development Laboratory of the Indonesian Army is developing a Mechatronics 81 mm mortar that can be placed in tactical vehicles, such as Anoa Panzer._






"This is a collaboration with researchers from the Institute of Technology Surabaya," Head of Laboratory, Lieutenant Colonel. Simon P. Kamlasi said here, Thursday.

The mechatronics 81mm mortar can be operated automatically with DC motor from the electrical system of the vehicle. The elevation and traverse angles can be fully adjusted using an electric control from a control panel system based on a laptop.






Mechatronics 81mm mortar controller Software has been equipped with a ballistic computer system to measure distance and targets coordinates tailored to the types of projectiles and charges, resulting in accurate shooting.

Most of the control functions can even be operated from Android-based smartphones via WiFi connection so that shooting can be done remotely from outside the vehicle.

The mechatronics mortar is a second generation, which in 2015 the laboratory had developed mechatronics mortar. "This second generation is better than the first one," Simon said.

He mentioned, mechatronics 81 mm mortars which made in 2016 is still a prototype, and has not been mass-produced because it needs improvement.

"We expect by 2018 the mortar will have been certified by the Armys Research and Development Division and can be mass-produced, and directly installed in tactical vehicles, like Anoa Panzer," he said.

*Spesifikasi Mekatronik Mortir 81mm*

*Dimensi :* 150x220x170cm
*Panjang laras :* 150cm
*Lebar laras :* 50cm
*Traversi :* 14o kiri-kanan
*Elevasi :* 45o s/d 82o
*Berat :* 700kg
*Daya : *Arus DC 100 watt (standby)/ 2.200 watt (pengoperasian)
_http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/110107/army-develops-mechatronics-mortar_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

ada yang menarik dari vidio LIMA 2017 ini, pihak malaysia menyantumkan kalau kita sedang memesan *4 Kapal Selam dari Korea *(pojok kanan bawah)* .





*


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Army develops mechatronics mortar
> 
> _Research and Development Laboratory of the Indonesian Army is developing a Mechatronics 81 mm mortar that can be placed in tactical vehicles, such as Anoa Panzer._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This is a collaboration with researchers from the Institute of Technology Surabaya," Head of Laboratory, Lieutenant Colonel. Simon P. Kamlasi said here, Thursday.
> 
> The mechatronics 81mm mortar can be operated automatically with DC motor from the electrical system of the vehicle. The elevation and traverse angles can be fully adjusted using an electric control from a control panel system based on a laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mechatronics 81mm mortar controller Software has been equipped with a ballistic computer system to measure distance and targets coordinates tailored to the types of projectiles and charges, resulting in accurate shooting.
> 
> Most of the control functions can even be operated from Android-based smartphones via WiFi connection so that shooting can be done remotely from outside the vehicle.
> 
> The mechatronics mortar is a second generation, which in 2015 the laboratory had developed mechatronics mortar. "This second generation is better than the first one," Simon said.
> 
> He mentioned, mechatronics 81 mm mortars which made in 2016 is still a prototype, and has not been mass-produced because it needs improvement.
> 
> "We expect by 2018 the mortar will have been certified by the Armys Research and Development Division and can be mass-produced, and directly installed in tactical vehicles, like Anoa Panzer," he said.
> 
> *Spesifikasi Mekatronik Mortir 81mm*
> 
> *Dimensi :* 150x220x170cm
> *Panjang laras :* 150cm
> *Lebar laras :* 50cm
> *Traversi :* 14o kiri-kanan
> *Elevasi :* 45o s/d 82o
> *Berat :* 700kg
> *Daya : *Arus DC 100 watt (standby)/ 2.200 watt (pengoperasian)
> _http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/110107/army-develops-mechatronics-mortar_



dont like the idea using Android apps, they are vulnerable against hacking

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> dont like the idea using Android apps, they are vulnerable against hacking



I think they are just trying out some cheap and simple solution for development purpose. Later they can build a secured remote station to do the job.


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> I think they are just trying out some cheap and simple solution for development purpose. Later they can build a secured remote station to do the job.



radar and sensor is the only choice....


----------



## Satria Manggala

Mortar with adroid (first generation prototype)





Mortar 2nd generation








*HDPE (high density polyethelene) Boat made by PT. Sari Multi Raya Artha being test Indonesia navy




*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Satria Manggala said:


> Mortar 2nd generation



Wow, looks quite mature... let's put this on Anoa and Komodo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

155 Papuan armed group sympathizers that used to live in mountainous jungle, surrender and pledge loyalty to the Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia. They hope Govt could provide them with housing and protection.

Sebanyak 155 orang simpatisan kelompok bersenjata di Sinak, Kabupaten Puncak, Papua, 'turun gunung'. Mereka kemudian menyatakan kesetiaannya pada Republik Indonesia. Hal ini disampaikan oleh Dinas Penerangan TNI Angkatan Darat lewat keterangan tertulis yang diterima detikcom, Jumat (24/3/2017). Disebutkan, pihak tentara melakukan pendekatan manusiawi untuk mengajak mereka bergabung dengan Indonesia.






155 Orang itu termasuk Utaringgen Telenggen. Mereka turun gunung dan mendatangi Markas Koramil Sinak pada 15 Maret pukul 14.30 WIT, didampingi Pendeta Zakarias Tabuni. Pada Senin (20/3), ratusan orang itu kemudian mendatangi acara peresmian Kantor Kas BPD Papua. Di situ ada Bupati Puncak Jaya Wilem Wandik.






Dalam acara itu, Wilem memberi sehelai bendera Merah Putih ke Utaringggen Telenggen dan 154 simpatisan kelompok bersenjata itu. Kini ratusan orang itu benar-benar kembali ke pangkuan pihak Indonesia. Namun mereka meminta aspirasi mereka dipenuhi.

Aspirasi mereka adalah mendapatkan rumah honai yang layak dan sehat, juga meminta jaminan keamanan dari TNI dan Polri karena masih terancam dengan kelompok bersenjata pimpinan Lekagak Telenggen dan Gombanik Telenggen. Mereka adalah orang-orang dari Kampung Weni dan Kampung Rumagi Distrik Mageabume, Puncak Jaya.

_https://news.detik.com/berita/d-345...kelompok-bersenjata-di-papua-menyerahkan-diri_

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> 155 Papuan armed group sympathizers that used to live in mountainous jungle, surrender and pledge loyalty to the Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia. They hope Govt could provide them with housing and protection.
> 
> Sebanyak 155 orang simpatisan kelompok bersenjata di Sinak, Kabupaten Puncak, Papua, 'turun gunung'. Mereka kemudian menyatakan kesetiaannya pada Republik Indonesia. Hal ini disampaikan oleh Dinas Penerangan TNI Angkatan Darat lewat keterangan tertulis yang diterima detikcom, Jumat (24/3/2017). Disebutkan, pihak tentara melakukan pendekatan manusiawi untuk mengajak mereka bergabung dengan Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 155 Orang itu termasuk Utaringgen Telenggen. Mereka turun gunung dan mendatangi Markas Koramil Sinak pada 15 Maret pukul 14.30 WIT, didampingi Pendeta Zakarias Tabuni. Pada Senin (20/3), ratusan orang itu kemudian mendatangi acara peresmian Kantor Kas BPD Papua. Di situ ada Bupati Puncak Jaya Wilem Wandik.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalam acara itu, Wilem memberi sehelai bendera Merah Putih ke Utaringggen Telenggen dan 154 simpatisan kelompok bersenjata itu. Kini ratusan orang itu benar-benar kembali ke pangkuan pihak Indonesia. Namun mereka meminta aspirasi mereka dipenuhi.
> 
> Aspirasi mereka adalah mendapatkan rumah honai yang layak dan sehat, juga meminta jaminan keamanan dari TNI dan Polri karena masih terancam dengan kelompok bersenjata pimpinan Lekagak Telenggen dan Gombanik Telenggen. Mereka adalah orang-orang dari Kampung Weni dan Kampung Rumagi Distrik Mageabume, Puncak Jaya.
> 
> _https://news.detik.com/berita/d-345...kelompok-bersenjata-di-papua-menyerahkan-diri_


Welcome home.....brothers..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

(flashback) Indonesian Air Force B-25 Mitchell medium bombers





Indonesian Air Force acquired (est) 24 units of B-25's from retreating Dutch East Indies Air Force at some point in 1945-1949. This medium bombers became the backbone of TNI-AU's bomber fleet for years to come against insurgents and separatist which plagued Indonesia during 1950's.






In 1960's, the B-25 were reassigned as tactical bombers, while its strategic bombing duty were assigned to the newly acquired Tu-2 and Tu-16's. 





The B-25's were finally put out of service during 1977-1979. There are some reports that some B-25 were put in last use during East Timor campaign, although none are officially confirmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

UMNOPutra said:


> The acquisition of SU35 is never ending story .....


like your Gowind, MRCA, suit your self 


*INDONESIAN ARMY RESEARCH AND DEVELOPMENT BUREAU.*












Automatic Mortar.










Komodo armor vehicle test.




Mini Gun

US military aircraft 3582, Boeing 707 emergency landing at Aceh.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Svantana said:


> like your Gowind, MRCA, suit your self
> 
> 
> *INDONESIAN ARMY RESEARCH AND DEVELOPMENT BUREAU.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 386266
> View attachment 386267
> 
> Automatic Mortar.
> View attachment 386268
> View attachment 386269
> View attachment 386271
> 
> Komodo armor vehicle test.
> View attachment 386270
> 
> Mini Gun
> 
> US military aircraft 3582, Boeing 707 emergency landing at Aceh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 386275



constant phoenix, bird sniffer. Specialized birds to sniff nuclear explosion and other weather anomaly.

Wonder, USAF had so many specialized aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*LABORATORIUM DISLITBANG UJIKAN MATERIL ALKAP TNI AD*
24 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Hari kedua insan media nasional ke satuan Angkatan Darat mengunjungi laboratorium uji materil milik Dinas Penelitian dan Pengembangan Angkatan Darat (Dislibangad) di Batujajar, Bandung, Kamis (23/3/2017).

Berbagai proses uji materiil meliputi uji munisi dan senjata, uji pelumas, uji kendaraan taktis dan kendaraan tempur, uji _accu_ dan _solar cell _dan berbagai uji perlengkapan latihan perorangan serta pengembangan dan pengujian materiil alutaista TNI AD.






Kepala Laboratorium Dislitbangad Letkol Cpl. Simon P. Kamlasi mengatakan, Laboratium uji Dislitbangad tidak hanya menguji materiil yang telah dikembangkan oleh TNI AD, tetapi juga melakukan uji materiil hasil penelitian dan pengembangan yang dilakukan oleh akademisi dan peneliti diluar TNI AD.

Dikatakan Letkol Simon P. Kamlasi, Dislitbangad membuka peluang kepada seluruh pihak termasuk Perguruan Tinggi Ketekhnikan seperti ITB dan ITS untuk bersama Dislitbangad untuk penelitian dan pengembangan alutsista TNI khususnya TNI AD.






Selain melakukan uji materiil, Laboratorium Uji Dislitbangad juga melakukan sertifikasi terhadap materiil yang telah lulus pengujian untuk diproduksi massal dan digunakan bagi kepentingan Angkatan Darat.

Koordinator Kunjungan awak media Kolonel Inf. Benny Bintoro menyampaikan, dengan mengenal lebih dekat satuan-satuan jajaran Angkatan Darat. Melalui media massa diharapkan masyarakat dapat juga mengenal satuan-satuan yang terdapat di Angkatan Darat.

Disamping itu sekaligus menginformasikan kepada masyarakat luas tentang tugas dan fungsi satuan-satuan Angkatan Darat bahwa TNI AD bekerja keras mengembangkan sistem pertahanannya untuk mengawal tetap tegaknya Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia.

_Photo :_


_Uji Materiil Komodo 4×4 (TNI AD)_
_Uji Materiil Komodo 4×4 (TNI AD)_
_Mekatronik Mortir 81 mm (TNI AD)_
_Sumber : Pen TNI AD_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*INGGRIS BERHARAP DAPAT BERKONTRIBUSI DALAM BIDANG TELEKOMUNIKASI*
24 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Perusahaan jasa telekomunikasi Inmarsat yang telah berkiprah di Indonesia selama 38 tahun, sangat mendukung Indonesia dalam mengadakan satelit sendiri tanpa tergantung dengan negara lain. Bagi perusahaan telekomunikasi asal Inggris ini, Indonesia merupakan salah satu negara yang menjadi Pusat Riset dan Pengembangan Pelayanan Telepon Selular.

Hal tersebut diungkapkan _President Inmarsat Global Government_ Andy Start saat bertemu dengan Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu di kantor Kemhan Jakarta, Kamis (23/3). Presiden Inmarsat mewakili pemerintah Inggris mengungkapkan kepada Menhan keinginannya untuk berkontribusi dalam mendukung kebutuhan telekomunikasi di Indonesia. Seperti komunikasi dengan negara-negara lain yang tidak terjangkau oleh satelit Indonesia baik komunikasi darat maupun udara. Melalui pertemuan ini diharapkan ada satu kesepahaman diantara tim teknis kedua negara.

Dalam pertemuan tersebut, Menhan yang didampingi Sekjen Kemhan Laksdya TNI Dr. Widodo, S.E., M.Sc dan Irjen Kemhan Marsdya TNI Abdul Muis berharap pertemuan ini dapat meningkatkan hubungan antara Indonesia dan Inggris khususnya di bidang telekomunikasi. Menhan mengapresiasi dukungan pemerintah Inggris terhadap Indonesia di bidang telekomunikasi. Terkait hal-hal teknis, Menhan meminta kepada Inmarsat untuk melakukan komunikasi secara kontinyu dengan tim Kemhan yang telah ditunjuk.

_Photo : Inmarsat_

_Sumber : Pen Kemhan_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Newly launched patrol vessel, KRI Lepu (861) armed with Marlin WS 30mm gets assignment to patrol along Malaka strait





SSE P6-ATAV

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Nala (363) corvette currently docked at Dok Perkapalan Surabaya. After KRI Fatahillah (361) & KRI Malahayati (362) got modernized, now it's her turn.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Sig MPX
Indonesian Police Gegana Unit

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*INDONESIA PELAJARI OPSI LISENSI PRODUKSI AMUNISI DAN KOMPONEN BMP-3F*
25 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Indonesia sedang mempelajari opsi untuk memulai lisensi produksi amunisi dan komponen untuk BMP-3F, ungkap Wakil Kepala Russia’s Federal Service for Military and Technical Cooperation, Mikhail Petukhov.

Dilansir dari _armyrecognition (24/03)_, Petukhov membuat pernyataan ini di pameran senjata internasional LIMA 2017. “Indonesia saat ini sedang mempelajari penawaran mengenai lisensi produksi amunisasi dan komponen terpisah BMP-3F yang sebelumnya juga telah dikirim,” kata wakil kepala. Menurut dia, Rusia siap untuk bekerja sama dengan pelanggan asing potensial di bidang produksi berlisensi.

“Kami siap untuk kerjasama semacam ini seperti pemanfaatan, parameter dan prospek harus dipertimbangkan dalam setiap kasus tertentu,” kata wakil kepala. Hari ini, Angkatan Bersenjata Indonesia memiliki armada BMP-3F. Seperti dilaporkan sebelumnya, Indonesia menerima 17 unit BMP-3F pada tahun 2010. Kemudian, eksportir senjata Rosoboronexport Rusia menyampaikan batch kedua sejumlah 37 unit BMP-3F kepada Indonesia.

BMP-3F adalah versi dasar dari kendaraan yang dirancang untuk Korps Marinir. Kendaraan dapat digunakan untuk unit pertahanan dan penjaga perbatasan di wilayah pesisir.

Kendaraan ini dirancang untuk pertempuran di wilayah pesisir dan pantai untuk pendaratan amfibi. Kendaraan ini dipersenjatai dengan senjata utama meriam 100mm, koaksial gun 30mm, rudal anti-tank dan senapan mesin 7.62mm. BMP-3F memiliki tiga awak dan dapat membawa tujuh prajurit marinir.

_Photo : BMP-3F Marinir (zr0)_

_Editor : (D.E.S)_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Three alleged terrorists arrested, one killed in ambush*
Jumat, 24 Maret 2017 01:18 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian police anti-terror squad Densus 88 arrested three alleged terrorists and killed another during an ambush in Banten province, West Java.

"At 12:00 hours, an operation was carried out against alleged terrorists in Banten," head of Indonesia Polices Public Information Bureau Brigadier General Rikwanto said at the Indonesia Police Headquarters here on Thursday.

Three alleged terrorists who have been arrested are Achmad Supriyanto, Icuk Pamulang, and Ojid Abdul Majid.

Majid suffered an injury in the hand after he was shot while defying arrest.

The one who was killed in the operation was Nanang Kosim.

Brigadier General Rikwanto explained that the four were driving away from Anyer in two Toyota Avanza minibuses.

"Upon arrival at Ciwandan, one of the cars slowed down, and the police managed to stop it," he stated.

The car that carried Supriyanto and Pamulang stopped immediately upon order from the police and then they could be directly arrested.

However, the other car carrying Kosim and Majid would not stop and even hit the polices car trying to block it. Hence, the police had to neutralize them.

"Nanang succumbed to injuries on the way to the hospital," he stated.

Following the arrests, the police confiscated a pistol from them as evidence.

Rikwanto noted that Nanang had allegedly participated in the Anshor Daulah meeting in Batu, Malang, East Java, from Nov 20-25, 2015.

"Nanang was an arms instructor," he noted.

He remarked that Nanang had once planned to hold a kind of military training in Halmahera, which was to be used as a training base for Anshor Daulah followers in exchange for Poso.

He had also hid Abu Asybal, who had been on the run after the Thamrin bombing incident in 2016.

"Along with Fajrun, he has conducting training in bomb making in Gorontalo in 2016," he noted.

Rikwanto remarked that Nanang allegedly knew and hid Andi Baso, the bomber of a church in Samarinda, Kalimantan, and was involved in the purchase of M16 rifle for Anshor Daulah members since 2015.

He noted that the police are still investigating the roles played by the three others.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/110116/three-alleged-terrorists-arrested-one-killed-in-ambush

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana




----------



## rondo.royal2

saya mau setoran blog hoax yg menyebut blognya memberikan informasi akurat berdasarkan data aktual bukan hoax... Juga menyebutkan penulisnya military enthusiast berpengalaman ..sebagian sudah menjadi enthusiast sejak adanya formil kaskus dan blog militer lain .. Juga ditulis tidak menulis berita hoax .. Tulisan itu ada dibawah blog tsb 

Blog itu adalah hobbymiliter.com

Artikel yg berjudul RX 550 roket balistik buatan lapan.. Tgl 21 maret 2017 di hobbymiliter.com

Setelah saya telusuri.. Itu copasan dari indomiliter yg berjudul rx 550 lapan roket balistik untuk misi militer dan sipil .. Tgl 30 januari 2015



Kedua blog itu memberitakan sesat ..info atau sumber berita tidak terjamin kebenarannya alias hoax

Yaitu 
1..payload 300 kg untuk hulu ledak
2 . Max ketinggian 150 km
3. Panjang 10 meter saat menjadi RPS dg 2 tingkat

saya koreksi 
1. Payload roket bukan untuk hulu ledak .. Tapi di isi dg GPS .. Radar seperti rhan 450 .. Potensi payload 300 kg .
2.ketinggiannya 143 km .. Bisa dicari gambarnya di google fotonya milik audrey
3. Untuk varian roket pengorbit satelit (RPS) tinggi 10 meter konfigurasinya tidak ada rx 550 ...
Yang ada.. RPS varian 2 b tingginya 15,75 meter bukan 10 meter 
Adapun susunan tingkatannya 
Tingkat pertama 1 rx 550 dan 2 rx 420
Tingkat kedua rx 550
Tingkat ketiga rx 320 

Saya kasih saran buat Para admin hobbymiliter.com kalau copas dicek kembali .. itu tulisan Hobbymiliter.com tidak menulis berita hoax .. kesannya memaksa kalau blog anda kredibel terpercaya ..padahal ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

rondo.royal2 said:


> Saya kasih saran buat Para admin hobbymiliter.com kalau copas dicek kembali .. itu tulisan Hobbymiliter.com tidak menulis berita hoax .. kesannya memaksa kalau blog anda kredibel terpercaya ..padahal ??



Have you contacted the admin of those blogs?, or try put the _"correct data"_ on its comment section.. Indomiliter' admin usually read and reply its visitors comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

JUPITER AEROBATIK TEAM at LIMA 2017





Black Eagles & Jupiter friendship flight at LIMA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Berhasil Membuat Aman Selat Malaka*



*Singapura puji TNI AL*

*Kapal MT Angeline 2 Ditangkap Tim WFQR 4 Lantamal IV TNI○*

*P*emerintah Singapura memuji Tim WFQR Lantamal IV, TNI Angkatan Laut,yang berada dibawah kendali Komando Armada Kawasan Barat, karena tim ini berhasil membuat aman dan menjaga Selat Malaka.

"_Pemerintah Singapura menyatakan Selat Malaka nol kejahatan hingga Maret 2017,_" kata Komandan Lantamal IV Laksamana Pertama S Irawan di Tanjungpinang, Sabtu, yang mengaku bahwa baru-baru ini Pemerintah Singapura memuji kerja keras TNI AL dalam memberantas kejahatan di Selat Malaka.

Irawan mengungkapkan sudah 78 orang ditangkap karena berbuat jahat di Selat Malaka. "_Berdasarkan perintah Panglima Koarmarbar, kami harus melakukan pengamanan di Selat Malaka, dan aksi penyelundupan di kawasan perbatasan hasil ditangani secara serius,_" kata dia.

Dia mengungkapkan sejak 2016 hingga sekarang, ratusan kapal sudah mereka tangkap, termasuk 23 kapal yang diamankan di Dermaga Yos Sudarso.

"_Ada ratusan orang yang ditangkap,_" katanya.

Irawan lalu berterima kasih kepada wartawan yang disebutnya telah mendukung kerja TNI AL. "_Informasi yang disampaikan jurnalis sangat bermanfaat bagi kami dan masyarakat,_" kata Irawan.

* ★ antara 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Berhasil Membuat Aman Selat Malaka Singapura puji TNI-AL



Looks like KCR-40 or PC-40 boats are pretty effective to choke and secure narrow lanes like Malaka strait.


----------



## Svantana

*Indonesian Naval Academy*

































production of 43 missile ships until 2024

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2017/03/mrss-indonesia-jadi-pilihan-tldm.html?m=0

*MRSS Indonesia Jadi Pilihan TLDM*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Friday, March 24, Freire Shipyards were conducting stability tests for "Kri Bima Suci" at Bouzas repair docks, Vigo. This over 110 meter length, three-mast barque, will become the biggest training tall ship in Indonesian Navy assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

*MARITIME SECURITY

*
*LIMA 2017: Fulmar meets its Destini*
24th March 2017 - 0:09by Gordon Arthur in Langkawi







The Fulmar X UAV is combining with New Generation Patrol Craft (NGPC) of the Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency (MMEA) to create a more effective surveillance tool to monitor Malaysian waters.

The first boat, KM _Bagan Datuk_, was commissioned at Port Klang on 15 March and it put in an appearance at the LIMA 2017 exhibition in Langkawi. Both Thales and Destini Shipbuilding & Engineering were highlighting their respective contributions at the show.

This was the first sale of the Fulmar X for Thales España. Destini is actually the direct customer, as the shipbuilder was responsible for sourcing a UAV for its six 44.25m vessels ordered under a $93.3 million contract awarded in 2015.

This is the first time the MMEA has operated its own UAVs and certainly it is the first time that Malaysia has integrated from the outset a UAV capability onto its ships.

The 19kg Fulmar has a 3.1m wingspan and its 8-hour endurance offers the ship captain an extra 80km range of surveillance. An aluminium launcher rail is mounted forward of the bridge, while a foldaway net is erected behind it to recover the UAVs.

Two Fulmar operators – a pilot and sensor operator – work inside the boat.

Matt Moore, Thales' head of UAS strategy and product development, said the addition of the Fulmar X will greatly extend the surveillance reach of the NGPV and imagery from the UAVs will be integrated into the craft's common operational picture.

Thales is preparing a 'zero to hero' training package for the MMEA which assumes that operators will have little experience operating UAVs.

The Fulmar X can be land-based as well, and Moore indicated Thales continues to talk to both the MMEA and Royal Malaysian Navy about further sales.

Thales is also proffering its Watchkeeper X, which has a 16-hour endurance, to Malaysia and Indonesia. Both these countries face significant maritime surveillance needs and threats.

The NGPCs are the biggest patrol boats Destini has built to date, with the 297t vessels based on a Fassmer design. The sixth and final boat is due for delivery by June 2018.

The NGPC is armed with Aselsan's 30mm SMASH stabilised gun, this being the Turkish company's first major defence sale to Malaysia. The boats have a top speed of 24kt.

The six vessels will be used for search and rescue, fire-fighting, fishery protection, law enforcement, disaster relief, training, pollution control (e.g. oil spills) and EEZ duties.


----------



## barjo

is a bit like malaysian thread for me sis, but just fine since they mention us once


----------



## Bennedict

madokafc said:


> FROM INDONESIA
> *INDONESIA PELAJARI OPSI LISENSI PRODUKSI AMUNISI DAN KOMPONEN BMP-3F*
> 25 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
> Indonesia sedang mempelajari opsi untuk memulai lisensi produksi amunisi dan komponen untuk BMP-3F, ungkap Wakil Kepala Russia’s Federal Service for Military and Technical Cooperation, Mikhail Petukhov.
> 
> Dilansir dari _armyrecognition (24/03)_, Petukhov membuat pernyataan ini di pameran senjata internasional LIMA 2017. “Indonesia saat ini sedang mempelajari penawaran mengenai lisensi produksi amunisasi dan komponen terpisah BMP-3F yang sebelumnya juga telah dikirim,” kata wakil kepala. Menurut dia, Rusia siap untuk bekerja sama dengan pelanggan asing potensial di bidang produksi berlisensi.
> 
> “Kami siap untuk kerjasama semacam ini seperti pemanfaatan, parameter dan prospek harus dipertimbangkan dalam setiap kasus tertentu,” kata wakil kepala. Hari ini, Angkatan Bersenjata Indonesia memiliki armada BMP-3F. Seperti dilaporkan sebelumnya, Indonesia menerima 17 unit BMP-3F pada tahun 2010. Kemudian, eksportir senjata Rosoboronexport Rusia menyampaikan batch kedua sejumlah 37 unit BMP-3F kepada Indonesia.
> 
> BMP-3F adalah versi dasar dari kendaraan yang dirancang untuk Korps Marinir. Kendaraan dapat digunakan untuk unit pertahanan dan penjaga perbatasan di wilayah pesisir.
> 
> Kendaraan ini dirancang untuk pertempuran di wilayah pesisir dan pantai untuk pendaratan amfibi. Kendaraan ini dipersenjatai dengan senjata utama meriam 100mm, koaksial gun 30mm, rudal anti-tank dan senapan mesin 7.62mm. BMP-3F memiliki tiga awak dan dapat membawa tujuh prajurit marinir.
> 
> _Photo : BMP-3F Marinir (zr0)_
> 
> _Editor : (D.E.S)_


Here's the english version
-
-
*Indonesia is Considering the Possibility of a Licensed Production of Components for BMP-3F*
*




*
LANGKAWI / Malaysia / TASS / - Indonesia is considering the possibility to establish a licensed production of shells and components for infantry fighting vehicles BMP-3F, Mikhail Petukhov, deputy director-general of the Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation (FSMTC), told reporters at the LIMA arms exhibition.

"At present, the Indonesian side is studying Russian proposals for the organization of licensed production of ammunition and individual components for previously delivered BMP-3F," Petukhov said.

According to him, Russia is ready to cooperate with potential foreign customers in the field of licensed production of equipment. "We are ready for this format of cooperation, but its appropriateness, parameters and prospects should be considered in each specific case," he said.






BMP-3F is a version of a combat vehicle for the Marine Corps, it can also be used by the Coast Guard and border guards. The machine is used to conduct combat in the coastal zone, on the coast, during the landing of the sea assault. Its arms include guns of 100 and 30 millimeters caliber, anti-tank guided missiles, a 7.62 millimeter machine gun. Crew BMP-3F consists of three people, the car can carry up to seven people landing.

The first BMP-3F was delivered to Indonesia in 2010, then the Asian country received 17 vehicles. Later, the Indonesian military received 37 more infantry fighting vehicles.


Exhibition LIMA 2017 takes place on the island of Langkawi from 21 to 25 March. More than 550 companies from 36 countries participate in it, over 300 official representatives from more than 60 countries are invited to the events.
*https://vpk.name/news/177539_indoneziya_rassmatrivaet_vozmozhnost_licenzionnogo_vyipuska_komplektuyushih_dlya_bmp3f.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

I heard you got 5 refurbished F-16 from USA


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The Counterterrorism Yearbook 2017: Indonesia

Indonesia’s 2016 was bookended by two significant terrorist events. The first was the 14 January bombing and shooting attack by four people near the Sarinah department store in the centre of Jakarta , which killed eight people and injured 23 others. The second was a series of arrests for terrorism offences, including a planned suicide bombing of the presidential palace by a female jihadist, intended for 11 December but thwarted by CT police the day before.






Those were just two of at least 13 terrorist incidents and plots in 2016, but they were notable for several reasons. Both were inspired by the Islamic State (IS) and directed by senior Indonesian members of IS in Syria. Indeed, the Sarinah attack was the first IS terrorist operation in Southeast Asia to result in the loss of life. Although in many ways a bungled operation, the attack revealed the ability of senior Indonesian jihadists in Syria to organise violence at home, rather than just recruiting Indonesians to go to the Middle East to fight for IS, as had previously been the case.

The failed 11 December plot was the first involving a potential female suicide bomber in Indonesia. Women have long played an important role in Southeast Asia’s terrorist networks, but to date have never directly participated in an operation. That marks an important change in the dynamics of Indonesian terrorism.

Since the emergence of IS in late 2013, there have been predictions that it would further radicalise terrorists in Indonesia, leading to a return to the types of mass-casualty attacks not seen since the Marriott and Ritz-Carlton hotel bombings in Jakarta in August 2009. But for much of 2014 and 2015, IS’s main concern was to attract Southeast Asians to Syria and Iraq as fighters. It made little practical effort to promote operations within Indonesia, Malaysia and the Philippines—the sources of most of its Southeast Asian fighters. The number of returnees from the Middle East increased over 2016, suggesting that they will pose a mounting security threat for Indonesian counter-terrorism officials. In addition to pro-IS groups intensifying their activity, other sections of the jihadist community, particularly Jemaah Islamiyah (JI), are showing signs of consolidation, though they haven’t been involved in recent violent activity.

While Indonesia’s terrorism threat levels have risen because of IS factors, they remain well below those of the 2000s, when JI-linked terrorists, many of them former Mujahidin who had trained in Afghanistan and northern Pakistan in the late 1980s and early 1990s, put together a succession of highly lethal attacks that resulted in more than 300 deaths and a thousand serious injuries.






Virtually all terrorist bomb attacks and plots over the past seven years have been of low technical competence and were often amateurish in their execution. But if better leadership and technical competence became available, especially through returnees from Syria, then threat levels could rise significantly. I also contend that, despite the continued success by CT police in detecting, arresting and prosecuting violent jihadists, the Indonesian Government’s overall CT strategies are patchy and misconceived.

It’s important to keep Indonesia’s terrorism problem in perspective—something that the media isn’t always inclined to do. While Indonesia has the largest jihadist community in Southeast Asia, it suffers fewer terrorism fatalities than the Philippines. Of the several thousand Indonesian jihadists, most aren’t supporters of IS, and they don’t involve themselves in or approve of terrorist attacks against civilians, at least for now. Of the minority who are IS aligned, very few have the skills and discipline to mount major attacks, though many have the wish to do so.

While foreigners and non-Muslim Indonesians are high-priority targets for IS members and affiliates, Indonesian Government officials, especially police and prosecutors, remain at the top of the enemy list and are the most vulnerable to attack.

Indonesia is very likely to experience worsening terrorism problems in the coming years. Despite police success at breaking up terrorist cells and plots, there’s a ready supply of new recruits to extreme jihadist causes like IS. Some recruits are older, more experienced jihadists who’ve come to regard IS’s struggle as more virtuous or compelling than that of other jihadist groups to which they’ve been affiliated. But many of the new recruits are younger and from backgrounds with little trace of militancy or puritanism.

As IS’s military fortunes continue to decline in Syria and Iraq, opening up the prospect of its partial collapse, the possible return of skilled, battle-hardened jihadists to Indonesia could substantially add to the potency of local terrorist groups. If Indonesia’s experience of Mujahidin returning from Afghanistan and Pakistan 25 years ago is any guide, many IS returnees will be committed to violent jihad at home.

The likelihood of a worsening terrorism threat should impel the Jokowi government to bolster its broader counter-terrorist efforts. The National Counter-Terrorism Agency is struggling to properly address many of the key issues relating to radicalisation, and most of Indonesia’s successes in counterterrorism are due to law enforcement, rather than prevention campaigns. Better researched and more tightly targeted deradicalisation programs, along with more professional management of terrorist prisoners and closer monitoring of releasees, would be a substantial advance in Indonesia’s combating of extremism.

_https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/counterterrorism-yearbook-2017-indonesia/_


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> I heard you got 5 refurbished F-16 from USA


its part of a deal for 24 units of refurbished and upgraded F-16 C/D block 25.
18 has come, 6 more to go.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Big Oz bets on Asia

The descriptor ‘Asia’ attempts to identify so much that it delivers sparse meaning. So making a series of big bets on Asia will help define the many tasks and pressures confronting the Foreign Policy White Paper. The Asia bets flow from the need to Trump-proof the alliance. The previous column outlined Australian bets on Japan stepping up as an independent strategic leader in Asia and on Australia seeking membership of ASEAN. Now for further bets on Indonesia and India (with China on the table next week).






These big punts are an Oz version of Pascal’s Wager, living to secure infinite gains (heaven) and avoid infinite losses (hell). Australia must wager that the emerging Asian order can achieve some levels of rationality, cohesion and peace—and not send us to hell. Indonesia is a prime example of the uncertainties that bedevil Australia’s Asia bets. Name two neighbouring states with less in common. Maybe Australia and Papua New Guinea come close. Indonesia can direct Australia’s regional dreams or dominate its nightmares. Just as Papua New Guinea shapes the way Australia thinks about the South Pacific, Indonesia frames Australia’s view of Southeast Asia.

Australia and Indonesia make a disparate pair, destined to discomfort, elevating a bit of common pragmatism to a guiding principle: we must live together though we are ever apart. The Secretary of the Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade, Frances Adamson, frames the Indonesia bet in the White Paper: ‘A key question for Australian diplomacy is what influence we will have in Indonesia as it grows in stature?’

Her answer:

_‘As Indonesia reaches its potential as a top-ten or even top-five economy, with strategic weight to match, we want Indonesia to look to Australia as a reliable source of acute judgements and sensitive advice.’_

In this bilateral relationship, the power meter keeps shifting Jakarta’s way. The problem for Oz is a 1960s Jakarta jest that still resonates: ‘Australia is like your appendix, you only think about it when it hurts.’ In the 20th century, the relationship was defined by differences. This century, Australia must seek equality and partnership with an ever-more powerful Indonesia. Our mindset must change.

As on most things Oz–Indonesia, the late Jamie Mackie is a reliable source. Here’s a ten-point guide drawing on many years listening to Jamie, as well as the study he wrote (a decade old, yet as fresh as tomorrow): ‘Australia and Indonesia: Current problems, future prospects’.

A central Mackie thought:

_‘We should endeavour to ensure at all costs that our broader regional and global policies diverge from Indonesia’s as little as possible—and ideally should follow essentially convergent trajectories.’_

Continually measuring Australia’s choices against Indonesian regional policy is a distinctly new way to steer Canberra’s mindset, and will constitute one of our big bets. Such an alignment will feed into the slow shift that would see Australia and New Zealand eventually join ASEAN.

readmore: _https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/big-oz-bets-asia-part-two/_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

LIMA 17

JUPITER AND BLACK EAGLE

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Naval HQ VI Makassar, gets 2 units Sea Rider
Sea rider baru milik Lantamal VI ini memiliki panjang 7,5 meter dan lebar 3 meter. Sea rider ini mampu mengangkut delapan orang anggota untuk melaksanakan patroli. Memiliki daya bobot sebesar 2.200 kg, sea rider ini mampu mencapai kecepatan maksimum 25 knots yang dihasilkan dari mesin Yamaha 2 x 85 HP. Sea rider yang dilengkapai sistem GPS cangih ini mampu melakukan pendeteksian dan pengejaran terhadap kapal-kapal yang melakukan pelanggaran.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

First Steel Cutting of another PC-40 M Patrol Boat for the Indonesian Navy by PT Caputra Mitra Sejati.

*DANLANAL BANTEN HADIRI FIRST STEEL CUTTING KAPAL PC 40 METER*






Berkat keberhasilannya dalam membuat KRI jenis PC 40 M yang saat ini bernama KRI Kurau-856 yang telah di launching pada tanggal 07 Maret 2017, Galangan Kapal PT. Caputra Mitra Sejati (CMS) Banten kembali mendapat kepercayaan dari TNI Angkatan Laut untuk membuat kapal perang dengan jenis yang sama dan spektek yang tidak jauh berbeda dengan kapal sebelumnya. Kapal yang akan dibuat kali ini juga akan dilengkapi dengan persenjataannya. (Kamis, 23/03/2017).

Dalam amanatnya Kepala Dinas Pengadaan Angkatan Laut (Kadisadal) Laksma TNI Prasetya Nugraha, S.T. yang dibacakan oleh Sekdisadal Kolonel Laut (T) Supriatno mengatakan ucapan terima kasih kepada Direktur Utama PT. CMS beserta jajarannya atas terselenggaranya First Steel Cutting kapal PC 40 M dengan senjata yang merupakan simbolisasi Formal dimulainya proses pembangunan satu unit kapal perang Republik Indonesia jenis PC jenis PC 40 meter dengan senjata. Pembangunan kapal PC 40 M dengan senjata saat ini merupakan tindak lanjut pengadaan alut sista dalam rangka meningkatkan kekuatan dan kemampuan TNI Angkatan Laut mengacu kepada kebijakan dasar pembangunan TNI Angkatan Laut menuju kekuatan pokok Minimum Essential Force.

Kadisadal berharap dengan telah terselenggaranya kegiatan First Steel Cutting agar seluruh personel Satgas DN Yekda dapat mengawal pembangunan kapal ini dengan bekerjasama dan berkomunikasi yang baik, dengan pihak galangan maupun surveyor/biro klasifikasi yang ditunjuk sehingga produk kapal PC 40 Meter yang dihasilkan nanti sesuai dengan Requerement yang diharapkan serta sesuai dengan kualitas, schedule dan budget yang telah disepakati.

Dalam acara tersebut hadir Irdalog Itjenal Kol Laut (T) T Surachman, Paban 2 Mat Slogal Kolonel Laut (T) Ir. Yudi Trividya, Sekdisadal Kolonel Laut (T) Supriatno, Kasubdis dalada Kolonel Laut (T) Edhi Prasetya, Kasubdis adagri Kolonel Laut (T) Supriyanto, Danlanal Banten Letkol Laut (P) Rudi Haryanto, S.E, DAN Satgas PC 40 TA. 2016 Kolonel Laut (T) Al Sunaryo, DAN Satgas PC 40 TA. 2017 Kolonel Laut (T) Christanto Pratomo, Dirut PT. CMS beserta jajaran direksi PT. CMS Banten.

(Pen Lanal Banten)

http://www.tnial.mil.id/tabid/79/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/34963/Default.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Final batch delivery of 21 units Leopard 2RI MBTs. Credit to IPC Car Terminal.
















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=435604646780052&set=pcb.435608876779629&type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Nike

INTERNATIONAL
*KAPOLRI KUNJUNGI PAMERAN LIMA 2017*
27 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC 1 COMMENT
Kapolri Jenderal Tito Karnavian melakukan kunjungan ke Pameran Langkawi Internasional Maritime And Aerospace Show (LIMA) di Langkawi Malaysia. Dalam pameran itu, Tito menyaksikan langsung pertunjukan _airshow_ dari Korea Selatan, Rusia, Prancis dan juga Indonesia.

Bukan hanya itu, pada kunjungan tersebut Tito pun menyempatkan diri untuk mengunjungi beberapa stand seperti PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Rusian Helikopter, Charmical, Qinetic dan Jakal Defence System.

Tito mengatakan jika kunjungannya dilakukan dengan maksud untuk meninjau apa bila ada peralatan yang sesuai dengan kebutuhan Polri berdasarkan perkembangan ilmu pengetahuan dan kondisi geografis Indonesia.

“Serta karakteristik kejahatan yang terus berkembang di Indonesia,” kata Tito dalam keterangan tertulisnya, Sabtu (25/3).

Selain Indonesia, pameran ini juga diikuti oleh berbagai pabrikan terkenal di seluruh dunia. Di antaranya, Rusia, Spanyol, Belarusia, Inggris, Belanda, China, Korea dan Malaysia.

_Photo : LIMA 17 Leonardo Company (Helis)_

_Sumber : Merdeka_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

More pics of the final batch of 21 units Leopard 2RI MBTs arrivals. Credit to Andy Nu KeyMouth Tea & IPC Car Terminal.





















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1360273314019165&set=pcb.1360273507352479&type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Satria Manggala

*France offer Defense Technology
*
* Menhan Tertarik Tawaran ToT Dari Perancis *




Interested ToT Bid From France

Secretary of Defense (Defense Minister) RI Ryamizard Ryacudu, expressed interest in the French-party offer that expressed readiness to Transfer of Technology (ToT) in the procurement of Main Equipment Weapons System (Alutsista).

It is said the Defense Minister when the working visit Ambassador (Ambassador) France's Jean Charles Berthonnet Indonesia, in Jakarta, Monday (27/3), when delivering the planned visit of President of the French Republic François Hollande and his delegation to Indonesia, among others, the French Defense Minister Jean Yves Le Drian and Minister for Affairs of Industry, Digital and Innovation, Christophe Sirugue.

According to the Defense Minister, deals with the French to Indonesian trainers are very good, but for the interests of both countries, the Defense says it will study the first deeper for the good of both parties.

In addition to a series of visits President of the French Republic, the French ambassador also conveyed the agenda of other meetings, one meeting was Minister of Defense of both countries, to discuss increased cooperation perthanan that has been established.

At the second meeting of the Defense Minister, a number of topics to be discussed, such as the handling of terrorism, sovereignty issues, international security and peacekeeping exercises with the two countries in IPSC Sentul.
*
Kemhan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*KASAU TERIMA WAKIL DIREKTUR BOEING DEFENCE SPACE*
28 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC 6 COMMENTS
Kasau Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto, S.IP menerima kunjungan Wakil Direktur Global Sales and Marketing Boeing Defence Space (BDS) Mr. Yeong Tae Pak di Mabesau Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Jumat (24/3/17).

Dalam pertemuannya Yeong Tae Pak yang didampingi Dra. Emilia S. Widowati sebagai Dirut PT Auvia Gaya Perkasa menyampaikan, penawaran pesawat sebagai kebutuhan TNI Angkatan Udara serta jumlah kebutuhan yang diperlukan untuk opersional TNI AU.

Kasau Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto S.IP mengatakan, bahwa TNI AU mengapresiasi dan tertarik dengan yang disampaikan namun demikian, semua kebutuhan TNI Angkatan Udara akan diserahkan kepada Kementerian Pertahanan dan Pemerintah.

Kasau dalam pertemuannya tersebut didampingi Asrena Kasau Marsda TNI Fahru Zaini Isnanto, Aspam Kasau Marsda TNI Kisenda Wiranatakusuma, Kadispenau Marsma TNI Jemi Trisonjaya, M.Tr. (Han), dan Kadisaeroau Marsma TNI Dento Priyono.

_Photo : Kasau Terima Wakil Direktur Boeing Defence Space (TNI AU)_

_Sumber : Pen TNI AU_

Airforce with Boeing? what kind of product they will offer? F15? F18? Osprey? Chinook?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

KCR 60, built with modular construction technique

Source formil

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*KEMHAN – PT. DAHANA HARUS BERSATU UNTUK KEMANDIRIAN INHAN*
28 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Kementerian Pertahanan bersama dengan PT. Dahana sebagai Badan Usaha Milik Negara Strategis (BUMNS) harus bersatu padu dalam kemandirian industri pertahanan khususnya industri propelan. Sehingga diharapkan ada solusi yang terbaik dalam menyelesaikan segala permasalahan, hal ini tentu akan berdampak pada Opini BPK.

Demikian diungkapkan Sekjen Kemhan Laksdya TNI Dr. Widodo, M.Sc saat melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Kampus (Kantor Manajamen Pusat) PT. Dahana di Subang, Jawa Barat, Senin (27/3). Harapan tersebut disampaikan Sekjen dihadapan Dirut PT Dahana Budi Antono beserta jajaran dan Pejabat di lingkungan Kemhan.

Dalam kunjungan kerja sehari tersebut, Sekjen Kemhan mendapat penjelasan singkat tentang maket dan produk oleh Dirut PT Dahana. Dilanjutkan dengan penayangan _safety induction_ (induksi keselamatan), penayangan kemajuan pembangunan pabrik _Nitro Griserin (NG)_ oleh Dirtekbanghan dan diakhiri dengan _plan tour_ meninjau lokasi _NG (Nitro Griserin)_, _CE (Catride Emulsion) _dan _Nonel (Non Electric Detonator)._

Dalam kesempatan tersebut Sekjen mengungkapkan bahwa mandiri disini adalah tidak bergantung dengan negara lain. Sekjen meyakini bahwa tenaga-tenaga ahli (SDM) PT. Dahana tidak kalah mumpuni dengan tenaga ahli asing. Untuk itu Direksi PT. Dahana beserta jajaran harus berimprovisasi dalam memajukan kemandirian industri pertahanan dan jajaran komisaris harus mendukung hal tersebut. karena PT. Dahana adalah milik negara yang harus dikelola dengan baik.

Untuk itu perlu perlu adanya suatu payung hukum berupa Peraturan Presiden (Perpres) yang harus dibuat pada tahun ini untuk percepatan industri propelan. Dalam hal ini Ditjen Pothan Kemhan sebagai _leading sector _dalam pembuatan Perpres tentang Percepatan Industri Propelan_._

PT. Dahana sebagai perusahaan propelan yang memiliki motto perusahaan _serving the nation better_ merupakan perusahaan yang melayani kebutuhan negara dan komersial dalam bidang bahan berenergi tinggi baik didalam negeri maupun luar negeri. Dahana mengimplementasikan secara konsisten praktek kerja aman, sehat dan ramah lingkungan sebagai bentuk komitmen terhadap pencegahan kecelakaan kerja, peningkatan kualitas kesehatan kerja dan pencemaran lingkungan.

PT. Dahana sadar tumpuan perusahaan terletak pada pengelolaan sumber daya manusia yang mumpuni, sistem manajemen yang efektif, dan tata kelola perusahaan yang baik. Hal ini ditunjukkan dengan komitmen manajemen PT DAHANA (Persero) melalui Kebijakan Manajemen Mutu, Keselamatan Kesehatan Kerja dan Lingkungan yang telah mendapatkan sertifikasi ISO 9001:2008, ISO 14001:2004, dan OHSAS 18001:2007. Kedepannya, DAHANA ingin melayani negeri lebih baik dengan menjadi mitra pemerintah dalam pengembangan industri pertahanan di tanah air.

_Photo : Sekjen Kemhan Laksdya TNI Dr. Widodo, M.Sc saat melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Kampus (Kantor Manajamen Pusat) PT. Dahana di Subang, Jawa Barat, Senin (27/3). (kemhan)_

_Sumber : Pen Kemhan_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mandala said:


> First Steel Cutting of another PC-40 M Patrol Boat for the Indonesian Navy by PT Caputra Mitra Sejati.




Indonesian shipbuilder cuts steel on seventh PC-40-class vessel

The Indonesian Navy has ordered another lightly armed variant of the KCR-40 missile attack craft
Platform is meant to bolster the service's maritime surveillance and fishery resources protection capabilities





_A model of a PC-40-class vessel on display at Indo Defence 2016. PT Caputra Mitra Sejati has begun work on a seventh vessel in the class._

Indonesian shipbuilder PT Caputra Mitra Sejati has begun work on a PC-40-class patrol vessel on order for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL).

A first steel-cutting ceremony for the platform was held on 23 March at the company's premises in Banten, about 100 km west of Jakarta, according to a TNI-AL media statement the day after. The vessel is the second PC-40 contract awarded to PT Caputra Mitra Sejati, but the seventh overall ordered by the TNI-AL.

Another Indonesian shipbuilder, PT Palindo Marine, launched the first three vessels in the class in September 2016, while PT Karimun Anugrah Sejati launched a subsequent two hulls in October the same year. The first PC-40 contract awarded to PT Caputra Mitra Sejati, which has been named _Kurau_ and given the pennant number 856, was launched on 7 March 2017.

According to specifications listed in _Jane's Fighting Ships_, the PC-40 class features an overall length of 46.5 m, an overall beam of 7.9 m, and a hull draught of 1.7 m. The platform displaces 248 tonnes at full load and can accommodate a crew of 35. Powered by two MTU 16V 4000 M71 diesel engines, the boat can attain a top speed of 24 kt.

The platform can be equipped with a 30 mm naval gun as its primary weapon, and two 12.7 mm machine guns for point defence.

_http://www.janes.com/article/69075/indonesian-shipbuilder-cuts-steel-on-seventh-pc-40-class-vessel_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Thales Defence*

Contact

*OVERVIEW*
Thales has a leading position in the naval defence segment, having been the appointed supplier of combat systems for all warships in service with the Indonesian Navy for close to 40 years. Thales has supplied and integrated the naval combat electronics for four Sigma-class corvettes and is also the supplier and integrator of the navel mission systems for the current Indonesian PKR Frigate program.

In maritime surveillance and patrol, Thales was selected by the Indonesian Air Force and Navy to supply its integrated Amascos systems for CN-235 and NC-212 aircraft.

Thales is an established supplier to the Indonesian Army for comint systems and thermal cameras.

In November 2013, Thales signed a contract for the delivery and installation of a full mission systems suite for the two PKR class vessels under construction by the Dutch shipyard Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding for the Indonesian Navy.

Thales has a strong position in air defence and has long been the appointed supplier of surveillance radars to the Indonesian Air Force.

In January 2014, Thales signed a contract with the Indonesian Ministry of Defence for ForceSHIELD, Thales’s integrated Advanced Air Defence system. In addition to the supply of STARStreak short-range air defence missiles, the system comprises CONTROLMaster200 radar and weapon coordination systems, RAPIDRanger mobile weapon systems and Lightweight Multiple Launchers (LML), as well as associated communications, training and support equipment.

In June 2016, a first Memorandum of Understanding was signed between Thales and local Indonesian partners, PT LEN and PT Pindad, to jointly design an Indonesian military vehicle mission system aimed at reinforcing the operational capabilities of armoured vehicles for the Indonesian armed forces. Thales is also collaborating closely with PT Pindad as they develop Indonesia’s first Mine-Resistant Armoured Vehicle, known as Sanca, based on the Thales Bushmaster design.

https://www.thalesgroup.com/en/indonesia/defence

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 387294


Wow AWACS ???


----------



## Nike

*LANAL SABANG IKUTI LATIHAN DAN DEMO SAR LAUSER DIRGANTARA TAHUN 2017*







Pangkalan TNI AL Sabang dengan Komandan Kolonel Laut (P) Kicky Salvachdie, S.E., Rabu (22/3/2017), mendukung kegiatan latihan SAR di pelabuhan Malahayati, Krung Raya Aceh Besar dengan melibatkan KAL Siemelue, di bawah Komandan KAL Letda Laut (P) Eko Harianto yang dilaksanakan oleh SAR Provinsi Aceh. Latihan SAR ini dihadiri Ka. Basarnas Marsda TNI M. Syaugi, S.Sos., M.M.

Dalam pelaksanaan latihan SAR ini mengambil tema “Dengan Latihan Gabungan SAR Kita Tingkatkan Sinergitas Antar Unsur SAR di Prov Aceh dan meningkatkan kesadaran keselamatan guna meminimalisasi kecelakaan masyarakat Aceh”.

(Pen Lanal Sabang)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Quick reaction team, Military District Command XII/Tanjungpura

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 182

mornin guys, i just want to say terima kasih to all my indo boys & gals, also ppl at PDF
for every military infos, videos and great pictures of indonesia arm forces. 

i see we're gettin better page by page until this 1000 pages. 
keep it up and always remember our heroes spirit, unity in diverse for thousands years
i wish someday i could give some contribution to this thread, just wait.

cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyhigh88

Happy 1000th guys! Keep posting the good stuff here! Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 387294



Elta, Airbus offer C295 operators AEW conversion

07 DECEMBER, 2016 BY: ARIE EGOZI TEL AVIV






Current operators of the Airbus Defence & Space C295 are being given the option to convert some of their aircraft into an airborne early warning and control (AEW&C) configuration developed with Israel Aerospace Industries' Elta Systems subsidiary.

In recent months, the combination of the C295 with an Israeli-made radar and other sensors has been offered to a "great number" of potential customers, says Igo Licht, Elta's vice-president of marketing and sales.

Airbus has previously flown one of its C295 development aircraft with a 6m (19.7ft)-diameter radome installed above its fuselage for aerodynamic testing purposes.

"As the C295 is used by many air forces, we have built a conversion proposal that will be a very cost-effective for many of the potential clients," Licht says.

In addition to an Elta-developed active electronically scanned array AEW radar, the adapted medium transport could also be equipped with communications intelligence and signals intelligence sensors, identification friend-or-foe equipment and a self-protection suite. Onboard operator stations would support AEW&C and other command and control tasks, with the platform also featuring satellite communications and secure datalinks.

Flight Fleets Analyzer records 147 C295s as being in current operational service with 21 nations.

https://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...ersion-432206/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

Svantana said:


> Wow AWACS ???


 My guess is more like the 737 MPA, in a sense....

Just a guess, though..

Oh, and happy 1000th page, guys!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acelaw

wooooah 1000th page,


----------



## faries

Friendship Flight - Indonesian Air Force Jupiter Aerobatic Team & ROKAF Black Knights #LIMA2017
Credit to ROKAF and FSM FB Page.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1499810766698292










Image credit to @Jupiteraerobaticteam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes

Summary:

Indonesia and France will do more collaboration in transport and defense technology. 

*Indonesia-Prancis Sepakat Kerja Sama Sawit Hingga Pesawat Airbus*




Foto: Reuters


 

 

 


*Jakarta* - Dalam pertemuan bilateral antara Presiden Joko Widodo dengan Presiden Prancis Francois Hollande, disepakati beberapa kerja sama. Apa saja kerja sama tersebut?

Francois Hollande mengatakan, beberapa kerja sama yang dibahas di antaranya soal minyak sawit. Terutama berkaitan dengan aturan perkebunan sawit.

"Kami juga melakukan pendekatan bersama soal minyak sawit. Kita sadar seperti di Malaysia. Kita memang sadar bahwa peraturan-peraturan lingkungan hidup. Prancis mendukung proses sertifikasi minyak sawit, seperti yang sudah dilakukan pada kayu tropis," kata Hollande di Istana Merdeka, Jakarta Pusat, Rabu (29/3/2017).

Hollande juga mengatakan, negara sebesar Indonesia harus memiliki kemandirian di bidang pertahanan. Untuk itu, kedua negara juga akan melakukan kerja sama di bidang pertahanan.

*"Kita sadar bahwa negara Prancis dan Indonesia di kawasan seperti ini harus memiliki kemandirian di bidang pertahanan, memiliki alat-alat persenjataan dan personalia yang tepat untuk keamanan dan pertahanan," katanya.*

Selain itu, Hollande juga mengatakan, kedua negara akan memperdalam kerja sama dalam bidang industri kreatif. Industri ini menurut Hollande sangat penting saat ini.

"Maksud saya perfilman, juga fashion, video games. Karena itu memang sangat penting bagi kehidupan warga negara pada umumnya, tetapi juga kita sendiri harus memiliki kesanggupan tersendiri untuk menghasilkan produksi kita sendiri dengan ciri-ciri khas dari pada kedua negara yang masing-masing memiliki kebudayaan yang sendiri," jelasnya.

Tak hanya itu, Hollande juga mengatakan negaranya akan mengembangkan peralatan transportasi, termasuk pesawat Airbus yang merupakan buatan Prancis.

"Sebagaimana kita tahu Indonesia merupakan negara kepulauan yang sangat besar sekali. *Kita telah memutuskan untuk mengembangkan alat-alat transportasi termasuk pesawat Airbus. Kita tahu bahwa Indonesia suka membeli pesawat dari Prancis. *Akan kita tingkatkan bidang tersebut yang ada dampaknya pada turisme di bidang infrastruktur pelabuhan dan juga di kota-kota kepulauan di Indonesia," ucap Hollande. *(jor/dna)

https://finance.detik.com/berita-ek...-airbus?_ga=1.223706075.1778593858.1447200686
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*TIGA POINT KESEPAKATAN TERBARU ANTARA INDONESIA – PRANCIS DI BIDANG PERTAHANAN*
29 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT




_Presiden Prancis Francois Hollande (AFP)_

Presiden Prancis melakukan kunjungan ke Indonesia pada Rabu 29 Maret 2017. Francois Hollande dijadwalkan bertemu dengan Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) di Istana Negara pada siang harinya.

Dalam pertemuan tersebut, kedua kepala negara akan melakukan penandatanganan sejumlah kesepakatan di berbagai bidang. Menurut keterangan dari Kedutaan Besar Prancis, Rabu (29/3/2017), setidaknya ada 34 kesepakatan yang akan ditandatangani oleh pemerintah Indonesia dan Prancis.

Menurut informasi, kesepakatan yang akan ditandatangini Presiden Jokowi dan Francois Hollande tersebut terdiri dari 7 poin utama.

“Kesepakatan Antar Kementerian, Kesepakatan Kebudayaan, Kesepakatan Kemaritiman, Kesepakatan Ekonomi Lainnya, Kesepakatan Kerja Sama Lainnya, Kesepakatan Bisnis Lainnya yang Dihadiri Menteri-Menteri dan Kesepakatan Bisnis di Sela-sela Kunjungan,” jelas pihak kedutaan Prancis melalui keterangan tertulisnya.

Berikut tiga point kesepakatan terbaru antara Indonesia – Prancis di bidang pertahanan ;

Kesepakatan Antar Kementerian

Point 1. Surat pernyataan kehendak tentang kerja sama pertahanan.

Kesepakatan Kemaritiman

Point 2. Nota kesepahaman (MoU) antara DCNS dan PT. PAL mengenai kerja sama kapal selam.

Kesepakatan Bisnis Lainnya yang Dihadiri Menteri-Menteri

Point 5. Kesepakatan perpanjangan kerja sama dagang dan industri di bidang jasa dan pemeliharaan antara AIRBUS Hélicoptère dan PT. Dirgantara Indonesia.

_Sumber : Liputan6_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Airbus Helicopters, PTDI in MRO pact

Airbus Helicopters and Indonesia’s PTDI have entered an agreement to provide support for Indonesian government rotorcraft. “PTDI is excited to embark on this new journey with Airbus Helicopters, which now enables us to offer a complete value chain in Indonesia, for the Indonesian Armed Forces,” said Budi Santoso, chief executive and president of PTDI.






“We are also happy to be part of a strengthened alliance, which would help develop Indonesia’s technical competency in helicopter maintenance.”

The pact follows a memorandum of understanding signed two years ago. It focuses on Airbus Helicopters rotorcraft.

“Over these two years, PTDI has implemented a robust re-organisation of their processes to consolidate all support and services activities under one single roof,” says Airbus Helicopters.

“The Indonesian industrial partner will also be recognised as Airbus Helicopters’ approved completion centre and services centre, upon successfully passing quality and safety audits.”

PTDI has workshare on 11 Airbus Helicopters types.

_https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/airbus-helicopters-ptdi-in-mro-pact-435673/_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyhigh88

pr1v4t33r said:


> Airbus Helicopters, PTDI in MRO pact
> 
> Airbus Helicopters and Indonesia’s PTDI have entered an agreement to provide support for Indonesian government rotorcraft. “PTDI is excited to embark on this new journey with Airbus Helicopters, which now enables us to offer a complete value chain in Indonesia, for the Indonesian Armed Forces,” said Budi Santoso, chief executive and president of PTDI.
> 
> View attachment 387426
> 
> 
> “We are also happy to be part of a strengthened alliance, which would help develop Indonesia’s technical competency in helicopter maintenance.”
> 
> The pact follows a memorandum of understanding signed two years ago. It focuses on Airbus Helicopters rotorcraft.
> 
> “Over these two years, PTDI has implemented a robust re-organisation of their processes to consolidate all support and services activities under one single roof,” says Airbus Helicopters.
> 
> “The Indonesian industrial partner will also be recognised as Airbus Helicopters’ approved completion centre and services centre, upon successfully passing quality and safety audits.”
> 
> PTDI has workshare on 11 Airbus Helicopters types.
> 
> _https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/airbus-helicopters-ptdi-in-mro-pact-435673/_



Nah ini dia kesemptan bagus untuk jadi ladang duit... kalau bisa jadi service, repair, retrofit hub untuk seluruh heli2 Airbus swasta dan govt di Indonesia dan negara sekitar kan jd bisa jadi bisnis besar... asal jgn molor2 lg aja..

Ohh ternyata yg kmaren ngomong di cibubur tukang ngecet itu maskudnya PT Airbus Helicopters Indonesia....


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*AIRBUS DAN PTDI SERAHKAN TUJUH HELIKOPTER PESANAN TNI*
29 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Airbus Helicopters dan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) telah bersama-sama menyerahkan 7 unit helikopter kepada Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI). Helikopter yang diserahkan terdiri dari satu unit helikopter H215M dan dua H225M kepada TNI Angkatan Udara (AU), serta dua helikopter intai bersenjata tipe Fennec kepada TNI Angkatan Darat (AD).

Sementara untuk TNI AL, dua unit platform dasar, atau disebut juga dengan “unit hijau”, pertama tipe AS565 MBe Panther telah tiba di Indonesia untuk diperlengkap dan diselesaikan oleh PTDI.

Seluruh helikopter ini telah diserahkan, dan beberapa di antaranya tercatat diserahkan satu tahun lebih cepat dari jadwal. Penyerahan lebih awal tersebut dapat terlaksana berkat kerja sama industri yang strategis antara Airbus Helicopters dan PTDI. Sebagai mitra industri di Indonesia, PTDI akan melengkapi helikopter-helikopter tersebut dengan sejumlah peralatan penunjang misi kunci di dalam negeri, sebelum menyerahkannya pada masing-masing matra TNI.

“Kemampuan untuk memenuhi sejumlah program penting pertahanan Indonesia lebih cepat dari jadwal membutuhkan kerja sama industri yang teramat kuat serta komitmen yang teguh. Adanya mitra yang memiliki nilai-nilai serta dorongan yang sama kuatnya dengan kami menjadi suatu keharusan, dan kami telah menemukan mitra tersebut dalam diri PTDI,” papar Managing Director Airbus Helicopters Indonesia, Ludovic Boistot dalam keterangan tertulis, Rabu (29/3/2017).

Dengan kontrak yang mencakup 11 unit, helikopter AS565 MBe Panther untuk TNI AL dilengkapi oleh PTDI dengan sistem persenjataan antikapal-selam, yang mencakup dipping sonar dan peluncur torpedo. Dua unit platform dasar pertamanya telah tiba di Indonesia pada pertengahan Maret tahun ini, untuk kemudian dilengkapi dan diselesaikan oleh PTDI serta diserahkan pada TNI AL pada pertengahan tahun.

Dua helikopter Fennec yang diserahkan pada Januari 2017 adalah dua unit intai pertama untuk TNI AD. Bersama dengan unit pertama yang telah diserahkan pada 2015, ketiga helikopter ini akan digunakan untuk pelatihan pilot. Sembilan unit lainnya dari 12 unit yang telah dipesan akan diserahkan dalam tahun ini.

Dua unit H225M yang telah diserahkan pada pertengahan Maret lalu ke TNI AU adalah unit ketiga dan keempat dari total enam unit yang disepakati dalam kontrak dengan pelanggan. Penyerahan unit-unit berikutnya kepada TNI AU akan diselesaikan dalam beberapa minggu mendatang. Helikopter multi-peran H225M ini dimaksudkan untuk misi tempur, pencarian dan penyelamatan (CSAR).

Airbus Helicopters dan PTDI saat ini menjalankan kerja sama untuk 11 tipe helikopter berbeda, yaitu H225M, H215, AS565 MBe Panther, AS365 N3+, H135, Fennec (AS550, AS555 dan AS350), dan juga pada platform yang sudah ada lebih dahulu seperti NAS330, NSP332, dan MBO-105, untuk armada Kepresidenan Indonesia, TNI AU, TNI AD, TNI AL, POLRI, Basarnas, dan pusat pelatihan STPI; mendukung pelaksanaan berbagai misi operasional.

“Kami amat menghargai kepercayaan yang telah diberikan oleh Kementerian Pertahanan Indonesia pada kami, dan terus berkomitmen untuk menghadirkan solusi serta layanan terbaik demi mendukung industri kedirgantaraan Indonesia. Kami amat senang dapat memenuhi janji kami pada para pelanggan. Penyerahan lebih awal tersebut merefleksikan kemitraan yang telah berakar kuat dan dapat diandalkan dengan Airbus Helicopters selama beberapa dekade terakhir,” papar CEO dan Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara Indonesia Budi Santoso.

_Photo : Helikopter EC-725 Caracal atau H225M (istimewa)_

_Sumber : Detik_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

madokafc said:


> Point 2. Nota kesepahaman (MoU) antara DCNS dan PT. PAL mengenai kerja sama kapal selam.


MoU DCNS and PT.PAL about submarine?
Interesting, with the submarine construction facility soon to be ready (now eyeing french submarine?)
Are they planning to build 2 type of submarine ? or they just want the tech to upgrade the changbogo indonesian version in the future?

Or just knowledge about building submarine khas france, 
ntar tinggal PAL gado-gado in aja

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Keep going

1000 pages With 14,997 replays and 3,364,234 views.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

jek_sperrow said:


> MoU DCNS and PT.PAL about submarine?
> Interesting, with the submarine construction facility soon to be ready (now eyeing french submarine?)
> Are they planning to build 2 type of submarine ? or they just want the tech to upgrade the changbogo indonesian version in the future?
> 
> Or just knowledge about building submarine khas france,
> ntar tinggal PAL gado-gado in aja



I can imagine how crowded the RnD guys at PAL, Changbogo, Scorphone, midget another kilo maybe.... God...what dream will be their nightmare


----------



## pr1v4t33r

barjo said:


> I can imagine how crowded the RnD guys at PAL, Changbogo, Scorphone, midget another kilo maybe.... God...what dream will be their nightmare



Midget sub will be built by Palindo Marine.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Guys, guys... Let me ask real quick..

MV Iriana...how does she work?


----------



## barjo

pr1v4t33r said:


> Midget sub will be built by Palindo Marine.


yup my bad


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*BPPT INGIN BELAJAR TEKNOLOGI BATERAI KAPAL SELAM KEPADA PRANCIS*
29 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT) menjadi salah satu lembaga pemerintah yang akan bekerja sama dengan institusi penelitian dan pengembangan (litbang) Prancis. Rangkaian kerja sama ini menjadi rangkaian lawatan Presiden Prancis, Francois Hollande ke Indonesia.

Dua institusi litbang Prancis yang hari ini mengadakan pertemuan dengan BPPT, yakni INSA dan CEA.

Kepala BPPT, Unggul Priyanto, menyampaikan bahwa Prancis cukup maju dalam hal riset di bidang energi serta informasi dan teknologi komunikasi (ICT). Dalam hal energi misalnya, Unggul menjelaskan, seperti energi terbarukan seperti _solar cell, fuel cell,_ dan teknologi baterai. Sementara itu, di bidang ICT, seperti _security_ dan _micro electronic_.

“Atau teknologi lain, seperti manufakturing, kapal selam kalau mungkin (dikerjasamakan),” ujar Unggul usai _courtesy call_ BPPT dengan CEA dan INSA Prancis di Hotel Mandarin Oriental, Jakarta Rabu 29 Maret 2017.

Terkait kapal selam, Unggul mengatakan, erat kaitannya dengan teknologi baterai. Sebab, kualitas kapal selam tergantung sekali dengan kualitas baterainya.

“Jadi, kapal selam ketika menyelam, energi mengandalkan baterai, semakin _qualified_ baterainya, semakin lama bisa menyelam,” kata Unggul.

Sementara itu, kapal selam bisa menyelam juga karena beban dari baterai. Sekitar 60 persen berat kapal selam adalah berat baterai.

Kapal selam yang dikembangkan BPPT, baterainya terbuat dari lithium ion. Saat ini, kekuatan durasi menyelamkan kapal selama empat hari.

Sementara itu, Prancis, telah mengembangkan baterai sodium-ion. Diklaim, baterai pengganti lithium ini lebih murah dan memiliki kerapatan penyimpanan energi sangat tinggi, ketersediaan sodium pun melimpah.

“Kami masih lihat (hasil riset Prancis) baterai sodium ion ini,” tutur Unggul.

Kerja Sama Pendidikan Periset

Unggul menyatakan, tak dipungkiri bahwa tenaga peneliti dari BPPT dan lembaga litbang lain di Indonesia masih minim yang menempuh S3 atau doktor. Disebut, BPPT baru sembilan persen, Lembaga Ilmu Pengetahuan Indonesia (LIPI) tujuh persen, bahkan Lembaga Antariksa dan Penerbangan Nasional (Lapan) hanya tiga persen.

“Itu sangat jauh dari ideal. Kalau saya bandingkan di Jepang, doktor untuk lembaga seperti BPPT ini bisa 80 persen. Kemudian Taiwan 50 persen, Thailand 30 persen, jadi untuk mencapai ke sana itu cukup jauh,” ujar Unggul.

Untuk itu, selain mengambil kesempatan kerja sama dengan Prancis soal terapan teknologi, Unggul ingin menjajaki bidang pendidikan untuk para periset Indonesia.

“Nah, dengan adanya kerja sama seperti ini, paling tidak kita mendapat jaminan bahwa mereka mau menampung, menerima peneliti kita untuk mengambil S2 atau S3,” kata Unggul.

Sebagai informasi, untuk tindak lanjut diskusi, akan ada MoU antara BPPT dan CEA di bidang teknologi kelautan atau kemaritiman. Selain itu, dengan INSA untuk teknologi terapan. Penandatanganan akan dilakukan sore nanti secara tertutup.

_Photo : Baterai Kapal Selam Thyssen-Krupp (SEC)_

_Sumber : Viva_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, France ink five MoUs*
Rabu, 29 Maret 2017 19:41 WIB - 0 Views





President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) with President Francois Hollande (left) in Merdeka Palace, Jakarta, Wednesday (March 29, 2017). (ANTARA/Puspa Perwitasari)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian and French delegations have signed five memoranda of understanding (MoU) during French President Francois Hollandes state visit to Indonesia.

"I laud the signing of these five MoUs comprising those in the sectors of sustainable urban development, tourism, defense, science and research, as well as research manpower exchanges," President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) stated during a press conference with President Hollande at the Jakarta Presidential Palace, Wednesday.

He further noted that Indonesia had also proposed to forge cooperation in the maritime sector, specifically to fight Illegal, Unreported and Unregulated fishing.

With regard to the creative economy sector, he added, cooperation in the fields of cinematography, fashion, and digital economy will continue to be carried out.

Apart from bilateral partnerships, the president also pointed out that Indonesia and France are working closely on various international issues, including the freedom of Palestine, global peacekeeping forces, and the fight against extremism and terrorism.

"Both countries had agreed to strive for the realization of peace between Palestine and Israel through a two-state solution concept," he emphasized.

President Jokowi further pointed out that Indonesia and France were among the several countries to have supplied the highest number of peacekeeping volunteers, and both nations had agreed to intensify cooperation, including by increasing the Indonesian troops ability in mastering the French language.

Indonesia and France also share the same vision of disseminating the values of tolerance and eradicating xenophobia as a bid to fight terrorism and extremism, he emphasized.

Meanwhile, President Hollande revealed that defense cooperation between Indonesia and France is being intensified, as both countries are striving to increase self-reliance in the sector through their human resources and weaponry.

In the tourism sector, he said, France views Indonesia as a vast archipelagic country, and he believes that the country needs to advance its transportation sector that will ultimately boost tourist arrivals.

Hollande also believes that as the largest Muslim-majority country, Indonesia has demonstrated values, such as unity and tolerance.

France has drawn inspiration from Indonesia that adopts the principles of freedom and tolerance as a tool to eradicate terrorism and discrimination, he added. 

_(Reported by Joko Susilo/Uu.KR-ARC/INE/KR-BSR/B003)_
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Herky's

@imf

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kaka404

GraveDigger388 said:


> Guys, guys... Let me ask real quick..
> 
> MV Iriana...how does she work?


how does a bulk cement ship work?? cement are poured in them in bulk and the ship carry it to places... 
i'm guessing you're talking about the electric propulsion... to put it simply... electric motors are used to rotate the propeller. you still need diesel or gas for the turbine..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Menhan RI Terima Kunjungan Kehormatan Menhan Perancis*
Rabu, 29 Maret 2017

Jakarta – Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Ryamizard Ryacudu menerima kunjungan kehormatan Menteri Pertahanan Republik Perancis Jean-Yves Le Drian. Kunjungan didahului dengan Upacara Jajar Kehormatan di Depan Gedung Soedirman Kemhan, Jakarta, Rabu (29/3).

Melalui kunjungan yang dilakukan di sela-sela mendampingi Perancis Francois Hollande dalam rangkaian kunjungan ke Indonesia, diharapkan akan semakin mempererat dan meningkatkan hubungan kerja sama di bidang pertahanan antara kedua negara yang telah berjalan baik selama ini.

Sebagaimana kesepakatan yang telah dicapai oleh kedua negara melalui penandatanangan Letter of Intent (LoI) tentang Peningkatan Kerja Sama Pertahanan oleh Menhan RI dan Menhan Perancis dengan disaksikan oleh Presiden RI Joko Widodo bersama Presiden Perancis Francois Hollande di Istana Negara, Jakarta, sesaat sebelum kunjungan kehormatan ini.

Dalam kesempatan tersebut, Menhan RI menyampaikan tentang pentingnya hubungan kerjasama pertahanan Indonesia dan Perancis. Untuk itu, kesepakatan yang telah dicapai dalam LoI tentang Peningkatan Kerja Sama Pertahanan diharapkan dapat segera direalisasikan.

Dengan telah ditandatanganinya LoI tersebut, menurut Menhan RI maka kerja sama pertahanan kedua negara dapat terus ditingkatkan di berbagai bidang mulai dari kerjasama di bidang pendidikan dan latihan, latihan bersama dan pasukan pemeliharaan perdamaian dunia.

Selanjutnya di bidang lainnya adalah kerja sama di bidang keamanan maritim, penanggulangan terorisme dan pertukaran informasi intelijen serta kerja sama di bidang industri pertahanan. “Tidak kalah penting adalah dalam kerjasama di bidang industri pertahanan, sehingga Indonesia bisa belajar banyak dari Perancis”, ungkap Menhan RI.

Senada dengan apa yang disampaikan oleh Menhan RI, Menhan Perancis menyampaikan bahwa Perancis juga memandang pentingnya apa yang telah disepakati kedua negara dalam LoI tentang Peningkatan Kerja Sama Pertahanan tersebut, sehingga perlu untuk segera dapat direalisasikan.

Diungkapkannya, Perancis ingin lebih meningkatkan dan memperluas hubungan kerja sama pertahanan dengan Indonesia yaitu kerjasama yang saling menguntungkan bagi kedua pihak, sehingga kedua negara menjadi partner yang utama.

Menurutnya, kerja sama di bidang pendidikan dan pelatihan serta kerjasama industri pertahanan sudah dilakukan oleh kedua negara, namun demikian perlu ditingkatkan lagi. Perancis siap meningkatkan kerja sama dalam bidang industri pertahanan dengan prinsip – prinsip kerjasama yaitu transfer teknologi, mitra industri, transparasi total dan saling percaya.

Selain di bidang industri pertahanan, Menhan Perancis juga menyampaikan pentingnya kedua negara meningkatkan kerjasama di bidang penanggulangan terorisme yang merupakan ancaman bersama, terutama kerja sama dan berbagi pengalaman dalam hal kegiatan deradikalisasi.

Perancis sangat mengapreasiasi tehadap langkah dan kebijakan Kemhan RI, yang salah satunya dilakukan melalui program Bela Negara dan mengakui hasil yang dicapai atas program tersebut. Untuk itu, Perancis berharap dapat belajar banyak dari pengalaman Indonesia terkait kegiatan deradikalisasi. “Pengalaman Indonesia dalam hal ini akan sangat berguna bagi Perancis”, ungkapnya. (BDI/RAF)

https://www.kemhan.go.id/2017/03/29/menhan-ri-terima-kunjungan-kehormatan-menhan-perancis.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

*UPDATE 1-Indonesia in tentative deal for Airbus A400M military planes*

8 Hours Ago Reuters

*PARIS, March 29 (Reuters) - Indonesia has signed a letter of intent to buy Airbus A400M military aircraft, French President Francois Hollande's office said on Wednesday.

The provisional agreement was signed during a visit to Indonesia by Hollande and covers an unspecified number of aircraft, according to a list of deals issued by his office.*

If completed, it would provide the troubled European military programme with a second export customer after Malaysia.

A previous deal to export A400M airplanes to South Africa was cancelled in 2009. Chile was also at one time seen as an export partner for the aircraft, which has run into billions of euros of cost overruns and years of development delays.

Hinting at industrial work as part of any deal, the head of Airbus Military Aircraft, Fernando Alonso, said the aircraft would form the basis of further industrial co-operation and could eventually boost the Indonesian Air Force's Mobility Arm - a type of unit which typically handles troop transport.

At present Indonesia operates Lockheed Martin C-130 transporter planes and Spanish CASA planes built under licence.

Airbus said the letter of intent was signed by Pelita Air, representing a consortium consisting of state-owned companies.

"Future discussions will address, among other things, the number of aircraft to be encompassed in an eventual contract and possible industrial cooperation arrangements," Airbus added. (Reporting by Cyril Altmeyer, Tim Hepher; editing by Alexander Smith)

http://www.cnbc.com/2017/03/29/reut...ve-deal-for-airbus-a400m-military-planes.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*SESTAMA BAKAMLA HADIRI PAMERAN LIMA 17*
29 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Sekretaris Utama Bakamla RI Laksda TNI Agus Setiadji, S.AP. didampingi Direktur Operasi Udara Maritim Marsekal Pertama TNI Widiantoro dan Kasubbid Kerjasama Luar Negeri Satya Pratama S.Sos., M.Sc., menghadiri acara pameran Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition 2017 (LIMA 17), di Mahsuri International Exhibition Centre (MIEC), Langkawi, Malaysia, beberapa hari lalu.

Kunjungan ke pameran tersebut dilaksanakan sebagai salah satu agenda kerja pada rangkaian kegiatan kunjungan Bakamla RI ke Malaysia. Pameran maritim dan kedirgantaraan terbesar di Asia Pasifik ini berlangsung pada 21 – 25 Maret 2017, tidak hanya menampilkan teknologi dan layanan terbaru, namun juga untuk menjangkau dan terlibat dengan penggunanya. LIMA merupakan even yang menggabungkan sektor komersial, sipil dan pertahanan kemaritiman serta industri kedirgantaraan dalam satu acara tunggal.

Dalam acara itu, Sestama Bakamla RI beserta rombongan berkesempatan menyaksikan atraksi pesawat tempur Angkatan Udara berbagai negara yang ikut meramaikan ruang udara Langkawi pada kegiatan LIMA 17.

Kunjungan kerja Sestama Bakamla RI beserta rombongan pada pameran LIMA 17 Langkawi itu sekaligus untuk mempelajari lebih lanjut berbagai hal yang ditampilkan di pameran terkait kebutuhan keamanan dan keselamatan perairan Indonesia. Dalam hal ini dilakukan kunjungan ke beberapa booth, yaitu Booth Aselsan, Produsen Radio HF & UHF, Booth Concern Morinformsytem-Agat yang merupakan produsen pengembangan struktur terintegrasi untuk sector industry militer dan sistem pertahanan pantai, PT Dirgantara Indonesia, industri galangan kapal (boustead Heahy Industries dan Preston Shipyard) dan Pesawat Amphibi multifungsi Beriev Aircraft.

Acara LIMA 17 dihadiri oleh Menteri Pengangkutan Datuk Seri Liow Tiong Lai, Panglima Angkatan Tentera Malaysia (ATM) Tan Sri Raja Mohamed Affandi Raja Mohamed Noor dan Ketua Pengarah Agensi Penguatkuasaan Maritim Malaysia (APMM) Datuk Seri Ahmad Puzi Ab Kahar.

_Photo : Sekretaris Utama Bakamla, Laksamana Muda TNI Agus Setiadi bersama rombongan meninjau pameran maritim dan kedirgantaraan di Langkawi, Malaysia. (poskota)_

_Sumber : Poskota_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*First AS565 MBe Panthers arrive in Indonesia*

29th March 2017 - 18:00 by The Shephard News Team 






Two base AS565 MBe Panther platforms have arrived in Indonesia for completion by PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), Airbus Helicopters announced on 29 March.

The Indonesian Navy has 11 AS565 MBe Panthers on order with Airbus Helicopters. The aircraft are being equipped by PTDI with an anti-submarine warfare suite, which includes a dipping sonar and torpedo. *The first two will be fitted out and delivered by the middle of 2017.*

Airbus Helicopters and PTDI are cooperating on a number of programmes for the Indonesian armed forces, delivering one H215M and two H225M helicopters to the Indonesia Air Force, and two armed scout Fennec helicopters to the Indonesian Army.

The two Fennec rotorcraft delivered in January 2017 are the first armed scout units for the Indonesian Army. Together with the first unit delivered in 2015, these three helicopters will be used for pilot training. The remaining nine of the 12 ordered will be delivered this year.

The two H225Ms delivered in mid March to the air force are the third and fourth of a batch of six units on contract. The remaining deliveries are set to be completed within the next few weeks. The fleet will be deployed for CSAR.


Source: https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/r...ive-indonesia/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

kaka404 said:


> how does a bulk cement ship work?? cement are poured in them in bulk and the ship carry it to places...
> i'm guessing you're talking about the electric propulsion... to put it simply... electric motors are used to rotate the propeller. you still need diesel or gas for the turbine..


Huh.. Still not as fully electrical as I thought it was.. But I'm guessing the diesel/gas turbine engines also used to power everything else besides the propulsion motors, yes?


----------



## faries

N219 Amphibious Version. Image credit to PTDI and Detikcom. This version will start design at the end of 2018, after N 219 get Type Certificate (TC) at the end of 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

August 2016 news.

*Maintenance training of FZ219 rocket launcher for Fennec at PT Dirgantara Indonesia *






*Aug 28, 2016*

Members of the Indonesian Army followed a training course on the maintenance of the rocket launcher FZ219 (12- tubes), calibre 2.75” (70 mm) at the premises of our indonesian partner PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) in Bandung in August 2016.

As part of a strategic industrial agreement signed with Airbus Helicopters, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) has installed the mission equipment, including FZ rocket launchers FZ219, on five H125M (formerly Fennec AS555) helicopters at its in-country facilities in Bandung.

The H125M helicopters is part of a fleet of twelve H125M helicopters to form an Indonesian Army light-attack squadron. 8 units will be placed in the 12th Attack Squadron Waytuba, South Sumatra, 3 units in Tanjungredep Attack Squadron-13, East Kalimantan, and 1 unit in the Army Pusdik Flight Semarang, Central Java.

http://fz.be/news.php?n=24

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

KRI Halasan 630 and KRI Banjarmasin 592 at LIMA 17

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Armed gang leader shot dead in Yapen, Papua*
Senin, 27 Maret 2017 14:28 WIB - 0 Views

Jayapura, Papua (ANTARA News) - Police have shot dead an armed law fugitive on the island of Yapen, Papua, after resisting arrest.

Maikel Marani, leader of a gang of armed criminals was killed after exchanges of fires in the village of Konti Unai in Yapen, Papua on Monday morning, police spokesman sr. comm Ahmad Kamal said by phone here. 

Police came to pick up Maikel Marani from his hidden place in the house of his parent in law.

"Maikel resisted and police have to shoot him," he said, adding, 

Maikel has been in the police list of "wanted men". 

Police found an old weapon and ammunition and the Bintang Kejora flag of the Papua separatists .

Papua is still a hot spot for Indonesia with separatist rebels hiding in the mountain jungles of the countrys easternmost and backward province.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

KRI Torani-860 & KRI Lepu-861 alredy equipped with the Oto Melara Marlin-WS 30mm Gun have been officially comissioned to the Indonesian Navy Western Command Fleet.







http://rri.co.id/post/berita/377223...pu861_resmi_perkuat_armada_tempur_tni_al.html

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Navy plans to acquire 42 units PC-40 patrol boat
16 units PC-40 has been completed, and the rest should be completed in 2018. The navy also plans to build 6 units PC-60 boat this year. PC-40 & PC-60 are the patrol version of 40 meter & 60 meter missile boats.






TNI Angkatan Laut (AL) menargetkan memiliki 42 kapal Patroli Cepat (PC)-40 untuk memperkuat pertahanan wilayah perairan Indonesia. Perairan itu di wilayah Komando Armada RI Kawasan Timur (Koarmatim) maupun Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat (Koarmabar).

Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (Kasal) Laksamana TNI Ade Sopandi mengungkapkan, _dari 42 KRI kelas PC-40 yang ditargetkan TNI AL, 16 kapal telah rampung pengerjaannya di awal 2017._

_"Anggaran pembuatan seluruh kapal PC-40 ini berasal dari APBN 2015-2016. Diharapkan, pengerjaan seluruh kapal dapat rampung 2017 hingga 2018 _sehingga dapat dioperasikan untuk memperkuat pertahanan wilayah perairan Indonesia," kata Ade usai meresmikan KRI Torani-860 dan KRI Lepu-861 di Pelabuhan Batuampar, Batam, Kamis 30 Maret 2017.






Ia menjelaskan, ke 42 kapal PC-40 tersebut nantinya disebar di Koarmatim dan Koarmabar. Khusus untuk wilayah Koarmabar, kapal-kapal PC-40 akan disebar di beberapa Markas Pangkalan Utama TNI AL (Lantamal), seperti Lantamal di Pontianak (Kalbar), Tanjungpinang (Kepri), Medan (Sumut), dan Aceh.

"Selain itu, ke depan, setiap Lanal (Pangkalan TNI AL) di kota/kabupaten akan disiagakan satu kapal PC-40 yang dapat mobile (beroperasi) secara rutin di wilayahnya," jelas Ade.

Kapal-kapal patroli cepat tersebut, ungkap Ade, diproyeksikan memperkuat Satuan Kapal Patroli (Satrol) di wilayah masing-masing. Sebagai wilayah kepulauan, sambung Ade, keberadaan kapal PC-40 di Kepri sangat penting untuk menjaga keamanan wilayah dari ancaman maupun tindak kejahatan.

"Saya mendapatkan laporan bahwa tindak kejahatan di Selat Malaka menurun dibandingkan tahun-tahun sebelumnya. Meski demikian pengamanan wilayah perairan tetap menjadi prioritas," tegasnya.

Ade tak memungkiri bahwa wilayah perairan Kepri hingga Selat Malaka cukup rawan perompakan, namun berkat kesigapan TNI AL dan Tim WFQR, kejahatan itu dapat diatasi. "Jika tahun-tahun sebelumnya ada 10 kali perompakan, tahun lalu hanya ada dua kali perompakan dan berhasil kita ungkap," ujarnya.

_Selain PC-40, sambung Ade, ke depan guna memperkuat pertahanan wilayah dan industri alutsista TNI, TNI AL memproyeksikan membuat kapal PC-60._ Kapal ini ditargetkan memiliki kecepatan lebih tinggi dan daya jelajah lebih luas dibandingkan PC-40.

_"Bahkan target kami bisa membuat 6 kapal PC-60 tahun ini_. Kita berharap pertumbuhan ekonomi Indonesia dapat lebih baik lagi agar pembangunan KRI ini dapat terealisasi," pungkasnya.

Sekadar diketahui, pemberian nama kapal Torani dan Lepu diambil dari nama-nama ikan yang ada di Indonesia. Torani diambil dari nama ikan terbang, sedangkan Lepu diambil dari spesies ikan laut yang dikenal beracun.

_http://sumatera.metrotvnews.com/read/2017/03/30/678814/tni-al-targetkan-memiliki-42-kapal-pc-40_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*INDONESIA – BRASIL TEKEN KERJA SAMA BIDANG PERTAHANAN*
30 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Ryamizard Ryacudu meneken nota kesepahaman atau MoU dengan Menteri Pertahanan Republik Federasi Brasil Raul Belens Jungmann Pinto. Kerjasama ini dilakukan untuk meningkatkan hubungan kedua negara di bidang pertahanan.

Penandatanganan ini dilakukan secara terpisah karena Menhan Brasil tidak dapat hadir. Namun Dubes Brasil untuk Indonesia Ruben Antonio Correa Barbosa hadir dan menyaksikan kesepakatan ini di aula Bhineka Tunggal Ika, Kementerian Pertahanan, Jalan Merdeka Barat Nomor 13-14, Jakarta Pusat, Kamis (30/3/2017). Nantinya naskah persetujuan ini akan ditindaklanjuti dan ditandatangani oleh Menhan Brasil.

“Kita baru saja menyaksikan tanda tangan untuk MoU kerja sama kita dengan Brasil, ini masih tingkat teknis saja, yang dilakukan selama ini kita tingkatkan hubungan dalam pertahanan,” kata Ryamizard saat jumpa pers.

Ryamizard mengatakan tujuan dari MoU ini adalah meningkatkan hubungan antara Brasil dan Indonesia terutama dalam bidang pertahanan, kegiatan militer, serta kerja sama dalam bidang industri.

“Itu yang paling penting intuisi pertahanan, kerja sama segala macem, tentunya untuk merangkum semua, sebelum melaksanakan apa yang kita maksudkan tadi, kita membuat dari Indonesia Brazil, sesuai dengan MoU-kan sekarang,” ujarnya.

“Pelaksanaan yang lebih penting, para direktur seperti PT DI, PT Pindad, nanti kunjungan kedua pihak kami dapat apa, belajar juga, yang kami harapkan bisa lebih baik,” imbuhnya.

Kerjasama tersebut meliputi:

1. Pertukaran kunjungan pada tingkat Kebijakan.
2. Pertemuan antar institusi pertahanan dan militer.
3. Meningkatkan pengembangan SDM pada institusi pertahanan melalui pendidikan dan pelatihan.
4. Pertukaran pengetahuan dan pengalaman dalam bidang operasi militer dan intelijen militer.
5. Bebagai pengalaman ilmiah dan teknologi di bidang pertahanan.
6. Meningkatkan kerja sama industri terutama di bidang peralatan dan jasa.
7. Bekerja sama dalam bidang pertahanan dan militer lainnya untuk kepentingan kedua negara.

_Photo : Ryamizard Ryacudu meneken nota kesepahaman atau MoU dengan Menteri Pertahanan Republik Federasi Brasil. (detik)_

_Sumber : Detik_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

DETIK



madokafc said:


> FROM INDONESIA
> *INDONESIA – BRASIL TEKEN KERJA SAMA BIDANG PERTAHANAN*
> 30 MARCH 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
> Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Ryamizard Ryacudu meneken nota kesepahaman atau MoU dengan Menteri Pertahanan Republik Federasi Brasil Raul Belens Jungmann Pinto. Kerjasama ini dilakukan untuk meningkatkan hubungan kedua negara di bidang pertahanan.
> 
> Penandatanganan ini dilakukan secara terpisah karena Menhan Brasil tidak dapat hadir. Namun Dubes Brasil untuk Indonesia Ruben Antonio Correa Barbosa hadir dan menyaksikan kesepakatan ini di aula Bhineka Tunggal Ika, Kementerian Pertahanan, Jalan Merdeka Barat Nomor 13-14, Jakarta Pusat, Kamis (30/3/2017). Nantinya naskah persetujuan ini akan ditindaklanjuti dan ditandatangani oleh Menhan Brasil.
> 
> “Kita baru saja menyaksikan tanda tangan untuk MoU kerja sama kita dengan Brasil, ini masih tingkat teknis saja, yang dilakukan selama ini kita tingkatkan hubungan dalam pertahanan,” kata Ryamizard saat jumpa pers.
> 
> Ryamizard mengatakan tujuan dari MoU ini adalah meningkatkan hubungan antara Brasil dan Indonesia terutama dalam bidang pertahanan, kegiatan militer, serta kerja sama dalam bidang industri.
> 
> “Itu yang paling penting intuisi pertahanan, kerja sama segala macem, tentunya untuk merangkum semua, sebelum melaksanakan apa yang kita maksudkan tadi, kita membuat dari Indonesia Brazil, sesuai dengan MoU-kan sekarang,” ujarnya.
> 
> “Pelaksanaan yang lebih penting, para direktur seperti PT DI, PT Pindad, nanti kunjungan kedua pihak kami dapat apa, belajar juga, yang kami harapkan bisa lebih baik,” imbuhnya.
> 
> Kerjasama tersebut meliputi:
> 
> 1. Pertukaran kunjungan pada tingkat Kebijakan.
> 2. Pertemuan antar institusi pertahanan dan militer.
> 3. Meningkatkan pengembangan SDM pada institusi pertahanan melalui pendidikan dan pelatihan.
> 4. Pertukaran pengetahuan dan pengalaman dalam bidang operasi militer dan intelijen militer.
> 5. Bebagai pengalaman ilmiah dan teknologi di bidang pertahanan.
> 6. Meningkatkan kerja sama industri terutama di bidang peralatan dan jasa.
> 7. Bekerja sama dalam bidang pertahanan dan militer lainnya untuk kepentingan kedua negara.
> 
> _Photo : Ryamizard Ryacudu meneken nota kesepahaman atau MoU dengan Menteri Pertahanan Republik Federasi Brasil. (detik)_
> 
> _Sumber : Detik_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

* F-5 Already Retired but the successor Still Unclear until now*
Friday, March 31, 2017 7:27 pm






TRIBUNNEWS.COM - As is known, the F-5 Tiger aircraft belonging to the Air Force has retired. However, until now still not determined who will be the successor.
The Ministry of Defense is still reviewing in depth to determine what the proper air inhabit Air Squadron 14 replace the F-5."So for the F-5 replacement while still simmering first in the Ministry of Defense. Surely the Air Force F-5 instead issue with generation 4.5, "said Air Force Chief Information Office, TNI Marsma Jemi Trisonjaya, Wednesday (03/29/2017).

Aircraft placement later will be in the 14 rd Fighter Squadron, said Jemi, because the F-5 was at the airbase.
While the pilots, said Jemi, now divided in two, there is a practice (conversion) in the T-50 and there is a practice in this Squadron 11 (Sukhoi). Jemi asserted, *until now substitute for the F-5 yet and only mention that which will replace the F-5 is a fighter of generation 4.5.*

"Until now the successor still 4.5 generation. *still not decided whether Sukhoi, F-16, still do not know*. Surely the Air Force will provide the technical requirements and specifications go operational requirements submitted to the Ministry of Defense, "said Jemi. Related to the rumor that most new multirole fighter jets Russian-made Sukhoi Su-35, is predicted to be a strong candidate successor to the F-5, Jemi straighten these rumors.

"So until now Sukhoi Su-35 would be held or not, his successor is certain is 4.5 generation aircraft," said Jemi.
According to the statement, the aircraft will replace the F-5 clearly *must have advantages in terms of avionics*. Then the F-5 replacement must *also have advantages in terms of weaponry.* Successor to the F-5 must *also have Maneuverability that exceeds that of the generation that currently exists.*

http://www.tribunnews.com/nasional/...pi-penggantinya-masih-belum-jelas-hingga-kini


----------



## mengkom

Svantana said:


> * F-5 Already Retired but the successor Still Unclear until now*
> Friday, March 31, 2017 7:27 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRIBUNNEWS.COM - As is known, the F-5 Tiger aircraft belonging to the Air Force has retired. However, until now still not determined who will be the successor.
> The Ministry of Defense is still reviewing in depth to determine what the proper air inhabit Air Squadron 14 replace the F-5."So for the F-5 replacement while still simmering first in the Ministry of Defense. Surely the Air Force F-5 instead issue with generation 4.5, "said Air Force Chief Information Office, TNI Marsma Jemi Trisonjaya, Wednesday (03/29/2017).
> 
> Aircraft placement later will be in the 14 rd Fighter Squadron, said Jemi, because the F-5 was at the airbase.
> While the pilots, said Jemi, now divided in two, there is a practice (conversion) in the T-50 and there is a practice in this Squadron 11 (Sukhoi). Jemi asserted, *until now substitute for the F-5 yet and only mention that which will replace the F-5 is a fighter of generation 4.5.*
> 
> "Until now the successor still 4.5 generation. *still not decided whether Sukhoi, F-16, still do not know*. Surely the Air Force will provide the technical requirements and specifications go operational requirements submitted to the Ministry of Defense, "said Jemi. Related to the rumor that most new multirole fighter jets Russian-made Sukhoi Su-35, is predicted to be a strong candidate successor to the F-5, Jemi straighten these rumors.
> 
> "So until now Sukhoi Su-35 would be held or not, his successor is certain is 4.5 generation aircraft," said Jemi.
> According to the statement, the aircraft will replace the F-5 clearly *must have advantages in terms of avionics*. Then the F-5 replacement must *also have advantages in terms of weaponry.* Successor to the F-5 must *also have Maneuverability that exceeds that of the generation that currently exists.*
> 
> http://www.tribunnews.com/nasional/...pi-penggantinya-masih-belum-jelas-hingga-kini


Wow..nice find! if i'm not mistaken, that's in the front is F-5 from USAF aggressor squadron
That F-5 is using similar camouflage to our tiger, even to minutes detail!
that's interesting!
apparently their F/A-18 and F-16 is using the same pattern

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> F-5 Already Retired but the successor Still Unclear until now


The buzz and the hype was high at LIMA 2017 for SU-35. The Russian looks pretty optimistic with their chance.

Indonesia to barter French weapons with rubber
_Indonesia will not solely use cash to pay for its purchase of French-made weaponry but also use commodities such as rubber._






Under a defense agreement signed between the French defense ministry and Indonesian Defense Ministry on Wednesday, the two countries will work on maritime security, antiterrorism efforts and military equipment.

Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said under the terms of the military equipment purchase, Indonesia must pay with either technology transfer or commodities.

_"If we purchase their weapons, we must pay 35 percent of the price with technology or commodities, like rubber or whatever else,"_ he said at the State Palace in Jakarta on Thursday.

"For the commodities, I will talk to the trade minister first," he said.

The MoU was signed during French President François Hollande’s one-day visit to Jakarta on Wednesday.

Aside from the defense agreement, four other government-to-government (G2G) agreements, namely in tourism, fisheries, research and city development were signed.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/03/31/indonesia-to-barter-french-weapons-with-rubber.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Aside from 42 units PC-40 that planned to be completed in 2018, and 6 units PC-60 that would be built this year, Navy also plans to acquire up to 43 units KCR missile boat (40 meter & 60 meter) until 2024.






At Palindo Marine Shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tuanhirang



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

*French DCNS, Indonesian PT PAL sign cooperation agreement*





Photo: DCNS

*French shipbuilder DCNS has signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Indonesian shipyard PT PAL to increase cooperation in the fields of submarine and surface ship construction.

The MoU confirmation comes following the visit of French president François Hollande to Indonesia.

Indonesia wants to reinforce its naval capacity and is mulling ordering French submarines and surface ships to be built in Indonesia with a high level of local industrial content.

DCNS said the two companies had been cooperating over the past few years to identify the best industrial solution with a multipurpose submarine from the Scorpene-class family now on offer. The submarine would be able to perform both shallow and blue water missions.

Other opportunities on corvettes and frigates are going to be assessed in the near future, it was further said.*

“As the European leader in naval combat systems, warship designer and builder, DCNS is committed to establishing long-term partnerships with the Indonesian industry to enhance Indonesia’s local high-tech industrial content,” DCNS CEO Hervé Guillou said after the MoU signing. “Our cooperation with Indonesia’s largest shipyard PT PAL is a perfect illustration of this ambition and we are looking forward to bringing our strong expertise in technology transfers for complex naval programs to provide an industrial project and develop Indonesian Navy operational capability.”

Indonesia currently operates two German Type 209 submarines and has three South Korean Chang Bogo class submarines on order (two were already launched in South Korea).[/QUOTE]

http://navaltoday.com/2017/03/31/french-dcns-indonesian-pt-pal-sign-cooperation-agreement/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*DCNS and PT PAL develop their cooperation to address Indonesia’s naval projects*

03.30.2017 •

Following the visit of French President, François Hollande, to Indonesia, DCNS and PT PAL signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) to strengthen their cooperation in the submarine and surface ship fields, in accordance with the Indonesian French Defense Dialogue (IFDD).

Indonesia wants to reinforce its naval capacity and is discussing with France to explore projects of submarine and surface ships to be built in Indonesia with a high level of local industrial content, through Indonesian-French long term cooperation.

Following guidance of both governments, DCNS and PT PAL have been cooperating over the past few years to identify the best industrial solution and allowing today to offer a multipurpose submarine from the latest generation of Scorpene Class family, able to perform both shallow and blue water missions. Other opportunities on corvettes and frigates are going to be assessed in the near future.

Following signature of this MoU, DCNS CEO Hervé Guillou declared: “As the European leader in naval combat systems, warship designer and builder, DCNS is committed to establishing long-term partnerships with the Indonesian industry to enhance Indonesia’s local high-tech industrial content. Our cooperation with Indonesia’s largest shipyard PT PAL is a perfect illustration of this ambition and we are looking forward to bringing our strong expertise in technology transfers for complex naval programs to provide an industrial project and develop Indonesian Navy operational capability”.


Source: http://en.dcnsgroup.com/news/dcns-an...aval-projects/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

KRI Torani-860 & KRI Lepu-861

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

mandala said:


> *French DCNS, Indonesian PT PAL sign cooperation agreement*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: DCNS
> 
> *French shipbuilder DCNS has signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Indonesian shipyard PT PAL to increase cooperation in the fields of submarine and surface ship construction.
> 
> The MoU confirmation comes following the visit of French president François Hollande to Indonesia.
> 
> Indonesia wants to reinforce its naval capacity and is mulling ordering French submarines and surface ships to be built in Indonesia with a high level of local industrial content.
> 
> DCNS said the two companies had been cooperating over the past few years to identify the best industrial solution with a multipurpose submarine from the Scorpene-class family now on offer. The submarine would be able to perform both shallow and blue water missions.
> 
> Other opportunities on corvettes and frigates are going to be assessed in the near future, it was further said.*
> 
> “As the European leader in naval combat systems, warship designer and builder, DCNS is committed to establishing long-term partnerships with the Indonesian industry to enhance Indonesia’s local high-tech industrial content,” DCNS CEO Hervé Guillou said after the MoU signing. “Our cooperation with Indonesia’s largest shipyard PT PAL is a perfect illustration of this ambition and we are looking forward to bringing our strong expertise in technology transfers for complex naval programs to provide an industrial project and develop Indonesian Navy operational capability.”
> 
> Indonesia currently operates two German Type 209 submarines and has three South Korean Chang Bogo class submarines on order (two were already launched in South Korea).



http://navaltoday.com/2017/03/31/french-dcns-indonesian-pt-pal-sign-cooperation-agreement/[/QUOTE]


madokafc said:


> *DCNS and PT PAL develop their cooperation to address Indonesia’s naval projects*
> 
> 03.30.2017 •
> 
> Following the visit of French President, François Hollande, to Indonesia, DCNS and PT PAL signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) to strengthen their cooperation in the submarine and surface ship fields, in accordance with the Indonesian French Defense Dialogue (IFDD).
> 
> Indonesia wants to reinforce its naval capacity and is discussing with France to explore projects of submarine and surface ships to be built in Indonesia with a high level of local industrial content, through Indonesian-French long term cooperation.
> 
> Following guidance of both governments, DCNS and PT PAL have been cooperating over the past few years to identify the best industrial solution and allowing today to offer a multipurpose submarine from the latest generation of Scorpene Class family, able to perform both shallow and blue water missions. Other opportunities on corvettes and frigates are going to be assessed in the near future.
> 
> Following signature of this MoU, DCNS CEO Hervé Guillou declared: “As the European leader in naval combat systems, warship designer and builder, DCNS is committed to establishing long-term partnerships with the Indonesian industry to enhance Indonesia’s local high-tech industrial content. Our cooperation with Indonesia’s largest shipyard PT PAL is a perfect illustration of this ambition and we are looking forward to bringing our strong expertise in technology transfers for complex naval programs to provide an industrial project and develop Indonesian Navy operational capability”.
> 
> 
> Source: http://en.dcnsgroup.com/news/dcns-an...aval-projects/


 

Wah apakah ini tanda-tanda say goodbye to Damen ???


----------



## mandala

*Contracts*
Press Operations

Release No: CR-059-17 
March 29, 2017

Pratt & Whitney, Military Engines, East Hartford, Connecticut, has been awarded an $8,156,606 modification (P00026) to previously awarded contract FA8124-13-C-0009 for the remanufacturing of the F100 engine for the Indonesian Air Force. Work will predominantly be performed at Columbus, Georgia, and is expected to be complete by April 15, 2018. This contract is 100 percent foreign military sales to Indonesia. Air Force Life Cycle Management Center, Tinker Air Force Base, Oklahoma, is the contracting activity.

https://www.defense.gov/News/Contracts/Contract-View/Article/1134313

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

BTW, Indonesia want to procure more Astros MLRS system, made Brazil to obliged to their promise to providing Indonesian side with Artillery rocket technology along with Tactical Cruise missiles

Pics from this week








Pelepasan Satgas TinombalaKapolda Maluku Brigjen Ilham Salahudin (tengah) memeriksa personel Satuan Brimob Polda Maluku saat upacara pelepasan Satuan Tugas (Satgas) Operasi Tinombala 2017 dalam rangka BKO Polda Sulawesi Tengah di Lapangan Polda Maluku, Ambon, Kamis (30/3/2017). Sebanyak 104 personel Brimob Polda Maluku yang dipimpin Kompol Handri Wira Suriyana (Komandan Detasemen B Brimob Polda Maluku) akan bertugas sebagai Satgas Operasi Tinombala di wilayah Kabupaten Poso, Sulawesi Tengah. (ANTARA /Izaac Mulyawan)







Pesawat Tempur Latihan Demo UdaraPesawat tempur Sukhoi lepas landas sebelum melakukan terbang formasi saat latihan demo udara di Lanud Iswahjudi, Magetan, Jawa Timur, Kamis (30/3/2017). Sejumlah pesawat tempur TNI AU diantaranya Sukhoi dari Skuadron Udara 11 Sultan Hasanuddin Makassar, F-16 Fighting Falcon (Skuadron Udara 3) dan T-50 Golden Eagle (Skuadron Udara 15) Lanud Iswahjudi Magetan, Hawk 100 (Skuadron Udara 1) Supadio Pontianak dan Hawk 200 (Skuadron Udara 12) Rusmin Nuryadin Pekanbaru melakukan latihan demo udara di Lanud Iswahjudi hingga 3 April guna persiapan demo udara dalam rangka peringatan HUT ke-71 TNI AU di Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma Jakarta 9 April mendatang. (ANTARA /Siswowidodo)









Pesawat Tempur Latihan Demo UdaraDelapan pesawat tempur yang terdiri dari empat pesawat Sukhoi dan empat F-16 Fighting Falcon melakukan terbang formasi saat latihan demo udara di Lanud Iswahjudi, Magetan, Jawa Timur, Kamis (30/3/2017). Sejumlah pesawat tempur TNI AU diantaranya Sukhoi dari Skuadron Udara 11 Sultan Hasanuddin Makassar, F-16 Fighting Falcon (Skuadron Udara 3) dan T-50 Golden Eagle (Skuadron Udara 15) Lanud Iswahjudi Magetan, Hawk 100 (Skuadron Udara 1) Supadio Pontianak dan Hawk 200 (Skuadron Udara 12) Rusmin Nuryadin Pekanbaru melakukan latihan demo udara di Lanud Iswahjudi hingga 3 April guna persiapan demo udara dalam rangka peringatan HUT ke-71 TNI AU di Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma Jakarta 9 April mendatang. (ANTARA/Siswowidodo







Pengamanan Aksi 313Polisi berjaga-jaga sebagai bagian dari pengamanan Aksi 313 di Jalan Medan Merdeka Barat, Jakarta, Jumat (31/3/2017). Pihak kepolisian memastikan massa akan membubarkan diri saat salat Maghrib. (ANTARA FOTO/Rosa Panggabean)







Pengamanan Aksi 313Polisi berjaga-jaga sebagai bagian dari pengamanan Aksi 313 di Jalan Medan Merdeka Barat, Jakarta, Jumat (31/3/2017). Pihak kepolisian memastikan massa akan membubarkan diri saat salat Maghrib. (ANTARA FOTO/Rosa Panggabean)









Pengamanan Aksi 313Polisi membentangkan kawat berduri sebagai bagian dari pengamanan Aksi 313 di kawasan Harmoni, Jakarta, Jumat (31/3/2017). Pihak kepolisian memastikan massa akan membubarkan diri saat salat Maghrib. (ANTARA FOTO/Rosa Panggabean)









Pengamanan Aksi 313Polisi membentangkan kawat berduri sebagai bagian dari pengamanan Aksi 313 di kawasan Harmoni, Jakarta, Jumat (31/3/2017). Pihak kepolisian memastikan massa akan membubarkan diri saat salat Maghrib. (ANTARA FOTO/Rosa Panggabean)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

> DCNS & @PTPAL_Indonesia cooperation is in line with Indonesian French #Defense Dialogue to develop #Indonesian #Navy operational capability
> 8:10 AM - 30 Mar 2017










> DCNS CEO Hervé Guillou & @PTPAL_Indonesia Director Firmansyah Arifin : an illustration of French #Indonesian #naval #cooperation
> 8:34 AM - 30 Mar 2017










> Following President @fhollande & @JY_LeDrian visit to #Indonesia ,DCNS & #PTPAL_Indonesia signed a MoU to address Indonesian #naval projects
> 7:47 AM - 30 Mar 2017



https://mobile.twitter.com/dcnsgroup?lang=en

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> Indonesia wants to reinforce its naval capacity and is discussing with France to explore projects of submarine and surface ships to be built in Indonesia with a high level of local industrial content, through Indonesian-French long term cooperation.
> 
> - Wah apakah ini tanda-tanda say goodbye to Damen ???



Not sure about ditching DAMEN in the future, since PT.PAL have quite a fruitful cooperation with them. More likely PT.PAL want to expand their portofolio. And sounds like we gonna acquire FREMM soon... 

I remember just a few weeks ago when ITS Carabiniere/F-593 made port visit to Jakarta, there's a rumor that FREMM would join the tender for future heavy frigate program. Really excited for this...



madokafc said:


> BTW, Indonesia want to procure more Astros MLRS system, made Brazil to obliged to their promise to providing Indonesian side with Artillery rocket technology along with Tactical Cruise missiles


Great, any detail yet?

Commando Frogmen

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> Not sure about ditching DAMEN in the future, since PT.PAL have quite a fruitful cooperation with them. More likely PT.PAL want to expand their portofolio. And sounds like we gonna acquire FREMM soon...
> 
> I remember just a few weeks ago when ITS Carabiniere/F-593 made port visit to Jakarta, there's a rumor that FREMM would join the tender for future heavy frigate program. Really excited for this...
> 
> 
> Great, any detail yet?


2 sigma 10514, 2 FREMM will be nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> 2 sigma 10514, 2 FREMM will be nice



Wah, kalo dapet bakal bisa petantang-petenteng di kawasan, senggol bacok... 





Yonif Raider 323/Buaya Putih

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Sabtu, 01 April 2017*


*Pratt & Whitney F100 is F-16 engine [TNI AU] ☆*

*P*ratt & Whitney, Military Engines, East Hartford, Connecticut, has been awarded an $8,156,606 modification (P00026) to previously awarded contract FA8124-13-C-0009 for the remanufacturing of the F100 engine for the Indonesian Air Force.

Work will predominantly be performed at Columbus, Georgia, and is expected to be complete by April 15, 2018.

This contract is 100 percent foreign military sales to Indonesia. Air Force Life Cycle Management Center, Tinker Air Force Base, Oklahoma, is the contracting activity.

* ★ US DoD *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force Super Tucano at Abdurrahman Saleh AFB Malang - East Java.






http://www.tribunnews.com/images/editorial/view/1694995/pesawat-super-tucano-tni-au-di-lanud-malang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barjo

pr1v4t33r said:


> Not sure about ditching DAMEN in the future, since PT.PAL have quite a fruitful cooperation with them. More likely PT.PAL want to expand their portofolio. And sounds like we gonna acquire FREMM soon...
> 
> I remember just a few weeks ago when ITS Carabiniere/F-593 made port visit to Jakarta, there's a rumor that FREMM would join the tender for future heavy frigate program. Really excited for this...
> 
> 
> Great, any detail yet?
> 
> Commando Frogmen



Same did to Lurssen in the past


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Svantana said:


> 2 sigma 10514, 2 FREMM will be nice


Plus 2 Iver...it would be very, very,very wet dream

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mejikuhibiu said:


> Plus 2 Iver...it would be very, very,very wet dream


hehe.. gotta choose man... Iver or FREMM... those in the same class

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

*French, Indonesian naval firms extend submarine study*






PARIS — French naval defense specialist DCNS and Indonesian shipyard PT PAL have extended cooperation on studies for *a potential order and local assembly of submarines* for the Asian nation, the French president’s office said. 

“The memorandum of understanding (MoU) covers the extension of an existing agreement (which expired in December 2016) between* PT PAL and DCNS on an industrial cooperation with a view to an Indonesian acquisition of submarines*,” the Elysée office said March 29. 

The agreement was among those signed during a visit to Jakarta by the French head of state, François Hollande. DCNS Chairman Hervé Guillou and PT Pal director Firmansyah Arifin signed the memorandum. 

Other agreements included a letter of intention on defense cooperation, signed by the respective defense ministers, and a letter of intent signed by Airbus Defense and Space and *local partner PT Pelita to study an order for the A400M airlifter. *

The memorandum for naval studies also covered Indonesia’s interest in acquiring warships, under the Indonesian-French defense dialogue, DCNS said. 

“Indonesia wants to reinforce its naval capacity and is discussing with France to e*xplore projects of submarine and surface ships* *to be built in Indonesia *with a high level of local industrial content, through Indonesian-French long-term cooperation,” the company said in a March 30 statement. 

The French and Indonesian companies have been studying over the past few years an industrial plan based on a multipurpose, *latest-generation version of the Scorpene submarine*, capable of shallow and blue water missions, DCNS said. 

“Other opportunities on corvettes and frigates are going to be assessed in the near future,” the company said. 

“DCNS is committed to establishing long-term partnerships with the Indonesian industry to enhance Indonesia’s local high-tech industrial content,” Guillou said in a statement. 

Indonesia seeks to build up a submarine fleet, having in 2012 placed a $1 billion order for three South Korean attack submarines, with the first built in South Korea with on-site Indonesian engineers; part of the second built in Indonesia; and the third built by the state company PAL in the Indonesian port city of Surabaya. 

The Indonesian Navy sought a fleet of at least 10 submarines and later revised the count to 12, according to a Dec. 5, 2015, report from Singapore-based S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies. That planned increased is part of Indonesia's Minimum Essential Force program, which runs to 2024 and seeks to boost naval capabilities. 

“Without a proper strategic guideline it will be difficult for the country to establish a coherent procurement plan,” said the report, titled "Indonesia’s Submarines Procurement Plan: Spearheading Jakarta’s Maritime Ambition?"
There were problems in joint production of the South Korean submarine between PT PAL and Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering, with a “bitter lesson of the sluggish pace of technology transfer due to limited capability to absorb the transferred knowledge and the vendor’s reluctance to transfer it,” the report said. 

There are also training concerns to address, as the Indonesian Navy's two submarines present limited availability for training, the report said. 

Separately, *Indonesia ordered from Nexter last month a further 18 Caesar 155mm artillery, adding to the 2012 order for 36 units.* The latest order included the Findart firing control system, training simulators and more than 50 artillery battalion auxiliary vehicles, to be locally assembled by the partner PT. Pindad.

http://www.defensenews.com/articles/french-indonesian-naval-firms-extend-submarine-study
http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2017/04/french-indonesian-naval-firms-extend.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*A bizarre corruption case in arms deal*

A rather UNUSUAL corruption case... usually corruption occurs at the procurement or buyer's side such as marked-up price, fee or commission, under table money, etc.

However in this rather bizarre case, it happened on the SELLER's side... it seems some head figures within the seller/maker entity were setting up some _own kickback fee_ using the hands of the foreign marketing agent (a PHI entity in this case) in export deal with the Philippines, by way of the "marketing fee" markup.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/03/31/17-arrested-in-pal-graft-case-kpk-says.html


----------



## Nike

Skip to main content

ASIA
East Asia

SE Asia

South Asia

Australia/NZ
 
MORE FROM ST



SponsoredCHANEL’S FIRST IN-HOUSE MOVEMENT: BEAUTY MEETS TECHNICAL…


SponsoredBest yam rings in SingaporeLife's Refinements


Ten more bodies recovered after Bangladeshi ferry sinks, six still missing


Coldplay heat up Singapore crowd
Close
Recommended by
*It launches two patrol boats while aiming to expand aerial reconnaissance and surveillance capabilities*
Francis Chan Indonesia Bureau Chief In Jakarta
Indonesia's bid to secure its maritime territories continues with the launch of two new Navy patrol boats in Batam.

The christening of the PC-40M class vessels on Thursday took place a day after the Air Force announced plans to strengthen its aerial reconnaissance and surveillance capabilities by expanding its fleet of spy planes.

Air Force Lieutenant-Colonel Akal Juang told journalists in Makassar, South Sulawesi, on Wednesday that the aerial reinforcements will support naval operations against illegal fishing, smuggling and other border incursions.

According to a report in The Jakarta Post, the Strategic Reconnaissance Squadron has five military aircraft with high-resolution cameras and other equipment for air reconnaissance missions.

But the Air Force confirmed that more of such aircraft will be added to the squadron in time.



Navy Chief Admiral Ade Supandi on Thursday said the two new patrol boats - the KRI Torani 860 and KRI Lepu 861 - will be deployed with the Western Fleet, and patrol the Strait of Malacca, as ordered by President Joko Widodo.

The Strait of Malacca and the Singapore Strait are among the world's busiest sea routes.

With the two new vessels, the Navy now has 19 fast patrol boats, but plans to increase the number to 42 and deploy them from 14 naval bases across Indonesia.

This means naval patrols "will no longer be concentrated in one area as before", added Adm Ade, without specifying the area.

The move to shore up Indonesia's sea and air defence capabilities is in line with Mr Joko's ambition to establish the country, the fourth most populous nation in the world, as a maritime power.

The plan is backed by a presidential decree that incorporates his vision of a "Global Maritime Fulcrum", said Indonesia analyst Keoni Marzuki of the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies.

The decree had identified maritime defence, security and law enforcement as key pillars of Indonesia's policy on sovereignty over its territorial waters.

Indonesia increased its defence spending by almost 10 per cent to 108.7 trillion rupiah (S$11.5 billion) last year, amid tensions in the region fuelled by Beijing's overlapping claims in the South China Sea.

Experts have said the archipelagic state will want to flex its military muscle as territorial disputes continue to occur.

China claims almost all of the sea lane - brazenly setting up military bases on artificial islands in the area - while Vietnam, the Philippines, Malaysia, Brunei and Taiwan have overlapping claims.

Jakarta is not a party to the disputes but became concerned after Beijing declared in March last year that the waters around the Natunas, which lie within Indonesia's exclusive economic zone, are part of its "traditional fishing grounds".

Chinese fishing boats have also been among those regularly caught poaching in Indonesian waters, as the South-east Asian nation enforces its maritime borders.

To show that it means business, Jakarta has sunk more than 220 foreign vessels caught fishing illegally in its waters in the past two years.

Adm Ade said the Navy will continue to secure the waterway to ensure it remains conducive for economic activity.

"The conditions in the Strait of Malacca today are much safer," he added. "But there is still crime, particularly smuggling activities."

Indonesia will also take part in anti-piracy patrols with the Philippines and Malaysia next month, following a string of kidnappings and beheadings by Islamist militants from the Abu Sayyaf group operating in the Sulu Sea, which lies between Borneo island and the southern Philippines.

A version of this article appeared in the print edition of The Straits Times on April 01, 2017, with the headline 'Indonesia beefs up air and sea defences'. Print Edition | Subscr

Skip to main content

ASIA
East Asia

SE Asia

South Asia

Australia/NZ
 
MORE FROM ST



SponsoredCHANEL’S FIRST IN-HOUSE MOVEMENT: BEAUTY MEETS TECHNICAL…


SponsoredBest yam rings in SingaporeLife's Refinements


Ten more bodies recovered after Bangladeshi ferry sinks, six still missing


Coldplay heat up Singapore crowd
Close
Recommended by
*It launches two patrol boats while aiming to expand aerial reconnaissance and surveillance capabilities*
Francis Chan Indonesia Bureau Chief In Jakarta
Indonesia's bid to secure its maritime territories continues with the launch of two new Navy patrol boats in Batam.

The christening of the PC-40M class vessels on Thursday took place a day after the Air Force announced plans to strengthen its aerial reconnaissance and surveillance capabilities by expanding its fleet of spy planes.

Air Force Lieutenant-Colonel Akal Juang told journalists in Makassar, South Sulawesi, on Wednesday that the aerial reinforcements will support naval operations against illegal fishing, smuggling and other border incursions.

According to a report in The Jakarta Post, the Strategic Reconnaissance Squadron has five military aircraft with high-resolution cameras and other equipment for air reconnaissance missions.

But the Air Force confirmed that more of such aircraft will be added to the squadron in time.



Navy Chief Admiral Ade Supandi on Thursday said the two new patrol boats - the KRI Torani 860 and KRI Lepu 861 - will be deployed with the Western Fleet, and patrol the Strait of Malacca, as ordered by President Joko Widodo.

The Strait of Malacca and the Singapore Strait are among the world's busiest sea routes.

With the two new vessels, the Navy now has 19 fast patrol boats, but plans to increase the number to 42 and deploy them from 14 naval bases across Indonesia.

This means naval patrols "will no longer be concentrated in one area as before", added Adm Ade, without specifying the area.

The move to shore up Indonesia's sea and air defence capabilities is in line with Mr Joko's ambition to establish the country, the fourth most populous nation in the world, as a maritime power.

The plan is backed by a presidential decree that incorporates his vision of a "Global Maritime Fulcrum", said Indonesia analyst Keoni Marzuki of the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies.

The decree had identified maritime defence, security and law enforcement as key pillars of Indonesia's policy on sovereignty over its territorial waters.

Indonesia increased its defence spending by almost 10 per cent to 108.7 trillion rupiah (S$11.5 billion) last year, amid tensions in the region fuelled by Beijing's overlapping claims in the South China Sea.

Experts have said the archipelagic state will want to flex its military muscle as territorial disputes continue to occur.

China claims almost all of the sea lane - brazenly setting up military bases on artificial islands in the area - while Vietnam, the Philippines, Malaysia, Brunei and Taiwan have overlapping claims.

Jakarta is not a party to the disputes but became concerned after Beijing declared in March last year that the waters around the Natunas, which lie within Indonesia's exclusive economic zone, are part of its "traditional fishing grounds".

Chinese fishing boats have also been among those regularly caught poaching in Indonesian waters, as the South-east Asian nation enforces its maritime borders.

To show that it means business, Jakarta has sunk more than 220 foreign vessels caught fishing illegally in its waters in the past two years.

Adm Ade said the Navy will continue to secure the waterway to ensure it remains conducive for economic activity.

"The conditions in the Strait of Malacca today are much safer," he added. "But there is still crime, particularly smuggling activities."

Indonesia will also take part in anti-piracy patrols with the Philippines and Malaysia next month, following a string of kidnappings and beheadings by Islamist militants from the Abu Sayyaf group operating in the Sulu Sea, which lies between Borneo island and the southern Philippines.

A version of this article appeared in the print edition of The Straits Times on April 01, 2017, with the headline 'Indonesia beefs up air and sea defences'. Print Edition | Subscribe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

*Indonesian Navy will Build Scorpène-class Attack Submarines from France*

By Arthur Dominic J. Villasanta , | March 31, 2017

Indonesia is pushing ahead with its plan to build its own Scorpène-class diesel electric attack submarines in partnership with French defense firm, DCNS.

DCNS and state-owned shipyard PT PAL have extended a partnership agreement that expired in December 2016 for the local assembly of submarines. It said the memorandum of understanding (MoU) covers the extension of the existing agreement between PT PAL and DCNS on industrial cooperation "with a view to an Indonesian acquisition of submarines."

The Indonesian Navy, the largest in Southeast Asia in numbers of ships and men, wants a fleet of 10 to 12 submarines. That planned increase is part of Indonesia's Minimum Essential Force program that also details the defense needs of the Indonesian Navy.

As part of this program, Indonesia in 2012 placed a $1 billion order for three South Korean attack submarines. The first will be built in South Korea with Indonesian engineers taking an active part in the process.

Segments of the second submarine will be built in Indonesia while the third built by PT PAL in the Indonesian port city of Surabaya. These three submarines have been designated the Nagapasa-class by the Indonesian Navy. The Republic of Korean Navy version is designated Improved Chang Bogo-class.

The navy also operates two other submarines belonging to the Cakra-class, a derivative of the Type 209 subs developed by Germany.

The MoU was among those signed during a visit to Jakarta by French President François Hollande. DCNS Chairman Hervé Guillou and PT Pal director Firmansyah Arifin signed the MoU. 

The MoU also covered Indonesia's interest in acquiring surface warships for the Indonesian Navy under the Indonesian-French defense dialogue, DCNS said.

DCNS noted Indonesia wants to reinforce its naval capacity and is discussing with France to explore projects of submarine and surface ships to be built in Indonesia with a high level of local industrial content, through Indonesian-French long-term cooperation.

Over the past few years, the partners have been studying an industrial plan based on locally producing a multipurpose, latest-generation version of the Scorpène-class submarine capable of shallow and blue water missions. The local manufacture of corvettes and frigates will be assessed in the near future, said DCNS.

"DCNS is committed to establishing long-term partnerships with the Indonesian industry to enhance Indonesia's local high-tech industrial content," according to Guillou. 

http://www.telegiz.com/articles/197...d-scorpène-class-attack-submarines-france.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Pentagon Awards Raytheon Nearly $200 Million for Sidewinder Air-to-Air Missiles*



*The Pentagon has made a nearly $200 million order for 317 AIM-9X Sidewinder air-to-air missiles for American and foreign militaries, according to the Friday announcement.*

*US* defense giant Raytheon received a nearly $200 million order for 317 AIM-9X Sidewinder air-to-air missiles for the Navy and Air Force and for Indonesia, Australia, Poland, Romania, Taiwan and the Netherlands, the Department of Defense said in a press release.

“_Raytheon Co., Missile Systems, Tucson, Arizona, is being awarded $199,757,307… contract for procurement of 317 AIM-9X Block II all up round tactical full-rate production Lot 17 missiles for the Navy (107) and Air Force (210),_” the release stated on Friday.

The missiles will be sued for air combat training by the US Navy, Air Force and by the governments of Australia, Indonesia, the Netherlands, Romania, Poland and Taiwan, the Defense Department said.

Spare Sidewinder equipment will also be provided under the contract to Turkey, Denmark, Finland, Israel, Singapore, Switzerland, Japan, Norway, Morocco, South Korea and Saudi Arabia, the announcement added.

* ♖ sputniknews 

aim 9x*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

jokes and weekend

















and Valencia Ong








dont mess with her as she is part of notorious elite resimen pelopor of Indonesian Police Brimob commands (more akin to ranger in US Army as they held para, jungle warfare and urban warfare specification along with all of the tabs)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike




----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> jokes and weekend
> 
> View attachment 387999
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 388001
> 
> View attachment 388002
> 
> 
> and Valencia Ong
> View attachment 388003
> 
> View attachment 388004
> 
> dont mess with her as she is part of notorious elite resimen pelopor of Indonesian Police Brimob commands (more akin to ranger in US Army as they held para, jungle warfare and urban warfare specification along with all of the tabs)


Not Rangers, more like FBI HRT, and alike...

And LOL @ the first pic...dude got balls!!


----------



## Nike

*Camar Emas TNI Angkatan Udara Kini Didukung MX-20HD EO/IR*
April 1, 2017
23




Pesawat intai strategis Boeing 737-200 'Camar Emas' milik Skadron Udara 5. Sumber gambar: Ery
Skadron Udara 5 satu-satunya satuan di tubuh TNI Angkatan Udara yang memiliki tugas untuk melaksanakan operasi pengintaian dan pengamatan udara, baik di udara, laut (maritim), maupun di darat. Saat ini, beberapa armada di Skadron ini sedang melakukan modifikasi dari perangkat lama yang memiliki kemampuan SLAMMER (_Side Loocking Airborn Multimission Radar_), dan sekarang sedang tingkatkan dengan disematkan kamera resolusi tinggi WESCAM MX-20HD Electro Optical and Infrared (EO/IR).

“Sekarang dalam proses instalasi dan sedang ditinjau oleh para pejabat Mabesau. Kemudian kami juga punya _Searching Radar Target_ yang sedang di-_install_,” terang Letkol Pnb Akal Juang, Komandan Skadron Udara 5, Rabu (29/3/2017) lalu.

Dengan dilakukannya modifikasi tersebut, pesawat Boeing 737-200 ‘Camar Emas’ yang dimiliki oleh Skadron Udara 5 akan mampu memiliki spesifikasi yang diharapkan untuk melaksanakan tugas pengintaian maupun pengamatan maritim.

Saat ini, Skadron Intai Strategis yang bermarkas di Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin, Makassar, memiliki kekuatan sebanyak lima pesawat, terdiri dari empat pesawat Boeing 737-200 dan satu pesawat CN235 MPA. Khusus pesawat Boeing 737 dilengkapi mesin _console_ dan kamera yang mampu mengambil gambar maupun data dari ketinggian sampai dengan 35.000 _feet_.

Dengan modernisasi peralatan yang mereka lakukan, Camar Emas kini mampu mengirimkan data target, baik gambar maupun data-data yang lain secara _real time_ ke darat.

“Kami punya empat pesawat Boeing, yang mempunyai kemampuan intai secara _full_ ada tiga pesawat. Sekarang akan dimodifikasi tiga pesawat. Sekarang baru proses satu pesawat (nomor ekor 7303), nanti bertahap akan menyusul 7301 dan 7302,” jelas sang komandan.

Untuk tugas pengamatan dan pengintaian, Skadron 5 tiap tahun rutin melaksanakan tugas tersebut. Wilayah yang menjadi target operasi mereka mulai dari sekitar wilayah pulau Ambalat hingga ALKI (Alur Laut Kepulauan Indonesia) I, hingga ALKI III.

“Jadi kami di benteng Ambalat, di sekitar pulau Ambalat kami melaksanakan pengamatan secara rutin. Kemudian di ALKI I, ALKI II, ALKI III, semua alur laut kepulauan kami melaksanakan operasi sepanjang tahun,” paparnya.

Author: Fery Setiawan

http://angkasa.grid.id/info/militer/camar-emas-tni-angkatan-udara-kini-didukung-mx-20hd-eoir/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Kopaska TNI AL

compared with






US NAVY SEAL team six

dont know where is the look we are lacking in, US Special operator always had we are "two step ahead" aura in coolness, tech savvy and thoughness in their looks


----------



## HannibalBarca

madokafc said:


> View attachment 388047
> 
> Kopaska TNI AL
> 
> compared with
> 
> View attachment 388048
> 
> 
> US NAVY SEAL team six
> 
> dont know where is the look we are lacking in, US Special operator always had we are "two step ahead" aura in coolness, tech savvy and thoughness in their looks



Tbh I prefer the first pic... IMO it's scarier... and more badass...
As for Navy seals.. they seems too heavy, like Rambo heavy style... Muscles but no brain..smthing like that...

See spetsnaz they are the way ahead of the seals.. in coolness... it's a combo of those 2 pics...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

HannibalBarca said:


> Tbh I prefer the first pic... IMO it's scarier... and more badass...
> As for Navy seals.. they seems too heavy, like Rambo heavy style... Muscles but no brain..smthing like that...
> 
> See spetsnaz they are the way ahead of the seals.. in coolness... it's a combo of those 2 pics...



actually, to use all of the modern gear properly (GPS, life sensor, portable radio comm, laser designator devices and other high tech stuff) u need a capable brain. 

Got no idea bout Spetznas, but they still lack of funding in several critical items to match their western counterpart like reliable comm devices, and such stuff.


----------



## HannibalBarca

madokafc said:


> actually, to use all of the modern gear properly (GPS, life sensor, portable radio comm, laser designator devices and other high tech stuff) u need a capable brain.
> 
> Got no idea bout Spetznas, but they still lack of funding in several critical items to match their western counterpart like reliable comm devices, and such stuff.



Full HIgh tech stuff does not make you a high skilled/capable soldier... and vice versa
As for spe forces... they don't lack equipment in any way. those spe forces have what they need... they are no "simple" soldiers sent to die for free

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Don't know where is the look we are lacking in, US Special operator always had we are "two step ahead" aura in coolness, tech savvy and thoughness in their looks



I think our soldiers lack consistency in their camo. It doesn't blends really well with its surrounding compared to US or Russian counterpart. Their gears and accesories also looks like a mismatch with random items slap together.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> I think our soldiers lack consistency in their camo. It doesn't blends really well with its surrounding compared to US or Russian counterpart. Their gears and accesories also looks like a mismatch with random items slap together.



this, maybe the answer. Even Kopassus is still like that, compared to their SAS counterpart when conduct join training

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*ANGGOTA KOMISI I DPR RI KUNJUNGI PT SARI BAHARI*
2 APRIL 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Sebelas Anggota Komisi I DPR RI melakukan kunjungan kerja ke pabrik pembuatan bom dan rudal PT Sari Bahari, Kecamatan Pakis, Kabupaten Malang, Jawa Timur untuk mengetahui lebih dekat proses pembuatan alutsista pesanan Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) RI, Jumat.

“Ini sebagai kunjungan kerja dan menyerap aspirasi, serta melihat proses pembuatan alat utama sistem persenjataan pesanan Kemenhan RI, sekaligus hasil kunjungan akan kami jadikan bahan Raker dengan Kemenhan,” kata salah satu Anggota Komisi I dari Partai Gerindra Rachel Maryam ditemui di sela kunjungan di Malang.

Dalam kunjungan yang dipimpin Wakil Ketua Komisi I Mayjen (Purn) Asril Hamzah Tanjung itu, juga bertujuan mendorong produk alutsista dalam negeri berkembang, karena secara kualitas tidak kalah dengan luar negeri.

“Produk alutsista dalam negeri harus diberi ruang secara lebar untuk berkembang, agar ketika negara terkena embargo tidak kebingungan dalam memproduksi senjata,” ujar Asril yang merupakan politisi asal Partai Gerindra tersebut.

Ia mengatakan, selama ini ketergantungan Indonesia dengan produk alutsista luar negeri masih sangat tinggi, sekitar 90 persen dari total kebutuhan yang ada.

“Oleh karena itu, dalam kunjungan ini kami mengimbau kepada pemerintah untuk tidak ketergantungan dengan alutsista pihak luar, dan TNI bisa memaksimalkan keberadaan pabrik-pabrik pembuatan alutsista dalam negeri seperti PT Sari Bahari,” ucapnya.

Sementara itu Direktur PT Sari Bahari, Ricki Hendrik Egam mengapresiasi kunjungan sebelas Anggota Komisi I DPR RI ke pabriknya, dan berharap adanya dorongan dari anggota legislatif agar pabriknya terus mampu memproduksi alutsista.

“Sampai saat ini, penjualan bom atau rudal produksi kami masih ke TNI, meski tahun lalu telah menerima permintaan dan ekspor ke Chili,” katanya.

Ia mengatakan, Kemenhan RI pada tahun 2016 telah memesan bom dan rudal ke pabriknya sebanyak 2.200 unit, dan tahun 2017 ada peningkatan sekitar 500 unit.

Ia menjelaskan, salah satu kendala produksi alutsista dalam negeri berkembang adalah kurangnya kepercayaan dan terbatasnya anggaran negara dalam pembeli, meski secara kualitas sangat bagus dan tidak kalah dengan negara lain.

“Oleh karena itu, kunjungan ini menjadi semangat bagi kami untuk tetap berproduksi, dan kami meminta agar ada kontrak jangka panjang dalam memproduksi alutsista, sehingga bisa berkesinambungan,” tuturnya.

Dalam kunjungan itu yang hadir antara lain Meutya Hafid Wakil Ketua Komisi I dari Partai Golkar, dan beberapa Anggota Komisi I seperti Elnino M Husaen dan Rachel Maryam.

_Photo : P-100 Live Sari Bahari (istimewa)_

_Sumber : Antara_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

pr1v4t33r said:


> hehe.. gotta choose man... Iver or FREMM... those in the same class
> 
> View attachment 387910


its hard to choose... i like fremm.. but its so expensive... iver not to expensive like fremm and plus ToT


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mejikuhibiu said:


> its hard to choose... i like fremm.. but its so expensive... iver not to expensive like fremm and plus ToT



What's inexpensive from Iver is the hull, if we consider all the weapons, sensors and electronics, the cost is comparable. Plus with recent MOU between PT.PAL and DCNS on sub and surface warship, i think TOT would be included if we ever choose FREMM. But Iver sure is a strong contender.



madokafc said:


> this, maybe the answer. Even Kopassus is still like that, compared to their SAS counterpart when conduct join training


I know, right..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

the summary of Indonesian France LOI last week, 

Melalui LoI ini, kedua negara sepakat untuk memperluas ruang lingkup kerja sama dari Pengaturan Teknis yang ditandatangani pada tahun 2012 dalam bidang pelatihan dan penddikan serta latihan militer.

Kedua negara juga sepakat meningkatkan dialog tentang keamanan maritim seperti memerangi pembajakan, perompakan bersenjata di laut dan penangkapan ikan yang illegal. Meningkatkan kapasitas masing-masing kedua negara dalam menjaga dan memelihara perdamaian dan keamanan termasuk stabilitas di samudera dan laut.

Selanjutnya, mendorong kerjasama yang lebih dalam di bidang kelautan, kapabilitas udara dan angkasa dalam bentuk yang tepat. Melanjutkan dialog tentang perang melawan terorisme internasional.

Selain itu, kedua negara juga sepakat untuk meningkatkan pembangunan kapasitas termasuk didalamnya melalui pelatihan Pasukan Pemeliharaan Perdamaian Indonesia dalam memahami dan melaksanakan operasi di wilayah dan lingkungan yang menggunakan bahasa Perancis. (BDI)

In industrial and military procurement talks is about Airbus A400M, Airbus A330MRTT, VL MICA, Scorpene S2000 Submarines, several type of Airbus Helicopter, Space and defence satellite and talks about surface combatant ships in AAW frigate class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> In industrial and military procurement talks is about Airbus A400M, Airbus A330MRTT, VL MICA, Scorpene S2000 Submarines, several type of Airbus Helicopter, Space and defence satellite and talks about surface combatant ships in AAW frigate class.



That's a lot of money to be spent on. If SBY was honored by the Brits with title "_Knight_ Grand Cross of the Order of the _Bath_" for advancing trade and bilateral relation, would France follow that step with JKW? 

And once again, looks like Kilo would be eliminated from the game


----------



## Nike

*PT Len Industri Kembangkan Combat Data Link System Untuk Skadron Udara 5*
April 2, 2017
109




Pesawat Boeing 737-200 intai strategis di hanggar Skadron Udara 5. Sumber gambar: Ery
PT Len Industri kini tengah melakukan pengembangan _combat data link system_ untuk mendukung misi intai strategis Skadron Udara 5. Pengembangan sistem tersebut akan memberikan layanan jaringan nasional, sehingga dapat mengirimkan data secara _real time_ ke operator yang ada di darat.

“Seperti yang dijelaskan oleh Kadispenau, jadi kita ada _national network_, kita juga punya _combat data link system_ yang sedang dikembangkan oleh PT LEN. Sehingga data-data maupun foto-foto yang kami dapat selama pelaksanaan operasi itu bisa kami transfer ke darat secara _real time_,” terang Komandan Skadron Udara 5, Letkol Pnb Akal Juang, kepada _Angkasa_, Rabu (29/3/2017) lalu.

Dengan adanya sistem tersebut, data-data yang di dapat saat melakukan operasi pengintaian dan pengamatan dapat diolah dan dianalisa oleh pihak berwenang yang ada di darat untuk kemudian diambil tindakan, dalam hal ini TNI Angkatan Laut melalui Koarmatim ataupun Koarmabar. Semantara wilayah yang menjadi cakupan operasi Skadron Udara 5 yakni meliputi Alur Laut Kepulauan Indonesia (ALKI) I, ALKI II, ALKI III dan wilayah pulau Ambalat.

_*Baca Juga: Lulus Kaptensi, Dua Penerbang Skadron Udara 5 Dapat Wing Intai Strategis*_

Indonesia memiliki wilayah laut yang begitu luas, sehingga cukup memakan waktu bagi TNI AL untuk melakukan patroli. Untuk itu, Skadron Udara 5 pun memikul tugas operasi untuk membantu patroli wilayah maritim Indonesia yang begitu luas untuk membantu dan mendukung pelaksanaan tugas pengintaian dan pengamatan yang dilakukan TNI AL.

“Kalau kami hanya melaporkan pengamatan di alur laut tersebut, kalau ada hal-hal mencurigakan, kapal-kapal mencurigakan, kami berkoordinasi dengan Armatim ataupun Armabar, sesuai dengan alur laut mana yang kami laksanakan operasi. Mereka akan menentukan tindakannya menggunakan kapal-kapal yang mereka miliki. Kami hanya bisa deteksi kapal-kapal yang tidak teridentifikasi saja,” jelas sang komandan.

_*Berita Terkait: Camar Emas TNI Angkatan Udara Kini Didukung MX-20HD EO/IR*_

Berdasarkan penuturannya, di selat Malaka, penemuan target kapal-kapal yang belum teridentifikasi relatif lebih banyak ketimbang daerah lainnya. “Kalau jumlahnya memang relatif lebih banyak di ALKI II maupun ALKI III. Itu kapal-kapal yang kadang tidak teregister ditempat kami, tapi kami konfirmasi ke darat,” papar Akal.

Ketika dari rekan-rekan memverifikasi hal tersebut, lanjut Akal, Skadron Udara 5 kemudian menyerahkan kepada TNI AL untuk tahap penindakannya. “Kami hanya menyampaikan data-data yang ada secara pengamatan kami dari udara,” tegasnya.

_*Baca Juga: Yuk Kenali Lebih Dalam Jeroan TNI Angkatan Udara*_

Di wilayah selat Malaka banyak ditemukan target-target kapal belum teridentifikasi oleh Skadron Udara 5 dikarenakan wilayahnya rata-rata dekat dengan darat. Hal tersebut membuat sinyal dari kapal-kapal itu lebih mudah terdeteksi.

Author: Fery Setiawan

in short PT LEN will designing combat data link system to be used on squadron 5 of Indonesian Air Forces



pr1v4t33r said:


> That's a lot of money to be spent on. If SBY was honored by the Brits with title "_Knight_ Grand Cross of the Order of the _Bath_" for advancing trade and bilateral relation, would France follow that step with JKW?
> 
> And once again, looks like Kilo would be eliminated from the game



by any means our armed forces task is very monumental and great, meanwhile their is still largely illequipped and not up to date to today standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

*DCNS signed a memorandum of understanding to modernize the Indonesian navy*

Posted in Asia-Pacific, Naval Forces, Industry by Laurent Lagneau Le 01-04-2017

With its GDP growth of 5% in 2016, Indonesia is undoubtedly one of the most economically dynamic countries in Southeast Asia. At the same time, after years of arms embargo imposed by the United States between 1991 and 2005, due to the situation in Timor, the needs of the Indonesian armed forces are significant. Hence, the goal of Jakarta to bring its military spending to $ 20 billion by the end of the decade. According to the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI), they have already increased by 150% between 2006 and 2015.

Also, the Indonesian defense market has something to appeal to European and French weapons manufacturers. Recently, Nexter was awarded a new contract to deliver an additional 18 CAESARs (truck equipped with an artillery system) after a first order for 37 aircraft. And, a few days ago, Jakarta confirmed its intention to acquire A400M Atlas transport aircraft from Airbus.

In the maritime sector, DCNS is no exception. On the sidelines of President Hollande's visit to Indonesia on 30 March, the French industrialist signed a memorandum of understanding with the PT PAL shipbuilding company to strengthen their cooperation in submarine and surface The framework of the Franco-Indonesian Defense Dialogue (IFDD).

It has now been a few years since DCNS hopes to deliver Scorpene 1000 submarines to Jakarta. This ship "is particularly suitable for the Indonesian navy, given that it is an archipelago", explained the French shipbuilder in October 2015. "This submarine was designed to navigate And it is very difficult to detect because of the shallow depth of the coastal waters, "he also said.

Currently, the Indonesian Navy has two Type 209 submarines of German origin. And three more, acquired from South Korea, will soon be put into operation.

*In a statement announcing the signing of this Memorandum of Understanding, DCNS recalls that it has already cooperated with PT PAL in recent years to "identify the best industrial solution for today offering a multi-purpose submarine Of the last generation of the Scorpene class ".* *It is now a question of going further by studying new possibilities concerning corvettes and frigates, ie the Gowind 2500, the FREMM, and even the intermediate size frigates (FTI).*

"As a European leader in naval combat systems, warship designer and builder, DCNS is committed to establishing long-term partnerships with Indonesian industry to enhance its capabilities and capabilities on high-tech systems "Commented Hervé Guillou, the CEO of DCNS.

"Our cooperation with the biggest PT PAL shipyard in Indonesia illustrates this ambition and we look forward to bringing our strong expertise in technology transfers to complex naval programs to develop industrial and The operational capacity of the Indonesian Navy. "

http://www.opex360.com/2017/04/01/d...ccord-pour-moderniser-la-marine-indonesienne/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

Scorpene 2000 SSK the last generation of the Scorpene class [navy recognition]





Gowind 2500 Corvette [Modern weapons]





FREMM multipurpose frigate class [Encyclopedia of safety]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Satria Manggala said:


> Scorpene 2000 SSK the last generation of the Scorpene class [navy recognition]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gowind 2500 Corvette [Modern weapons]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FREMM multipurpose frigate class [Encyclopedia of safety]



bolehland can butthurt against us LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Satria Manggala said:


> Scorpene 2000 SSK the last generation of the Scorpene class [navy recognition]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gowind 2500 Corvette [Modern weapons]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FREMM multipurpose frigate class [Encyclopedia of safety]


You forgot DCNS new FTI intermediate-size frigate.






http://www.janes.com/article/64763/euronaval-2016-french-navy-s-new-frigate-design-unveiled

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> You forgot DCNS new FTI intermediate-size frigate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/64763/euronaval-2016-french-navy-s-new-frigate-design-unveiled



cant wait counter offering from BAE systems, Fincantieri, Navantia and Damen Schelde as they were the fiercest competitor of DCNS


----------



## kaka404

mandala said:


> In a statement announcing the signing of this Memorandum of Understanding, DCNS recalls that it has already cooperated with PT PAL in recent years to "identify the best industrial solution for today offering a multi-purpose submarine Of the last generation of the Scorpene class ". It is now a question of going further by studying new possibilities concerning corvettes and frigates, ie the Gowind 2500, the FREMM, and *even the intermediate size frigates (FTI). *


wait.. that is just a commentary of the writer right?? not a statement by them (French side)... or are we gonna be the first overseas costumer of this ship..


----------



## pr1v4t33r

I can see the need for surface warships bigger than SIGMA 10514, like maybe FREMM or even FTI, but not Gowind or any smaller size corvette.. we can build that already..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Yuhuuuuu, agak telat yg seharusnya awal tahun ini.

Honorable Paul D. Ryan, Speaker of the House of Representatives.

Dear Mr. Speaker: Pursuant to Section 36(c) of the Arms Export Control Act, I am transmitting certification of a proposed license for the export of defense articles, including technical data, and defense services in the amount of $50,000,000 or more.
The transaction contained in the attached certification involves the export of defense articles, including technical data, and defense services to Indonesia for the enhanced avionics and structural mid-life upgrade of F-16 Block 15 aircraft, including components, parts, accessories and support equipment.

The United States government is prepared to license the export of these items having taken into account political, military, economic, human rights, and arms control considerations.

More detailed information is contained in the formal certification which, though unclassified, contains business information submitted to the Department of State by the applicant, publication of which could cause competitive harm to the United States firm concerned.

Sincerely,

Julia Frifield,

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Yuhuuuuu, agak telat yg seharusnya awal tahun ini.
> 
> Honorable Paul D. Ryan, Speaker of the House of Representatives.
> 
> Dear Mr. Speaker: Pursuant to Section 36(c) of the Arms Export Control Act, I am transmitting certification of a proposed license for the export of defense articles, including technical data, and defense services in the amount of $50,000,000 or more.
> The transaction contained in the attached certification involves the export of defense articles, including technical data, and defense services to Indonesia for the enhanced avionics and structural mid-life upgrade of F-16 Block 15 aircraft, including components, parts, accessories and support equipment.
> 
> The United States government is prepared to license the export of these items having taken into account political, military, economic, human rights, and arms control considerations.
> 
> More detailed information is contained in the formal certification which, though unclassified, contains business information submitted to the Department of State by the applicant, publication of which could cause competitive harm to the United States firm concerned.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Julia Frifield,



MLU buat OCU ya, $50 juta buat 10 unit?

cockpit comparison: NC-212-200 vs NC-212i

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

_*MX-20HD EO/IR Buat boeing Skadron 5 *_

PT DI yang mengerjakan penginstalan.









pr1v4t33r said:


> MLU buat OCU ya, $50 juta buat 10 unit?



Yupz, Emlu nyang hampir sama dengan 52ID dengan OFP yg sudah mengakomodir Amraam dan temen2nya.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

*F-100 Engine for Indonesia*




Pratt & Whitney F100 is F-16 engine (photo : TNI AU)

Pratt & Whitney, Military Engines, East Hartford, Connecticut, has been awarded an $8,156,606 modification (P00026) to previously awarded contract FA8124-13-C-0009 for the remanufacturing of the F100 engine for the Indonesian Air Force. 

Work will predominantly be performed at Columbus, Georgia, and is expected to be complete by April 15, 2018. 

This contract is 100 percent foreign military sales to Indonesia. Air Force Life Cycle Management Center, Tinker Air Force Base, Oklahoma, is the contracting activity.

(US DoD)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

well we still lacks dedicated SIGINT Aircraft, true MPA/ASW aircraft, AEW/AWACS aircraft, dedicated Electronic Attack aircraft, air refueling tanker, Ground Attack Aircraft, Special Forces Support mission aircraft, the list still going on....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

Garuda - Jupiter Aerobatic Team

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Proses Med Tank sudah sampai pemasangan Add On samping. Ketahanan level 4. Prototype siap pada IDEF 2017 awal mei.

Foto belum boleh dishare hihihi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GraveDigger388

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Proses Med tank sudah sampai pemasangan Add On.
> 
> Proses Med Tank sudah sampai pemasangan Add On samping. Ketahanan level 4. Prototype siap pada IDEF 2017 awal mei.
> 
> Foto belum boleh dishare hihihi


Niiice... Ngomong ngomong bisa dipasang ERA gak bung?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*South Australia Interest Defense Cooperation With Indonesia

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Australia Lirik Kerjasama Pertahanan Dengan RI *






✈️ Sanca, kendaraan militer anti-ranjau kerjasama PT Pindad [j/a/a/s]

Australia tertarik bekerjasama dalam bidang alutsista dengan Indonesia. Kerja sama ini direalisasikan dalam penandatanganan nota kesepahaman antara Pemerintah Negara Bagian Australia Selatan dengan Pemerintah Provinsi Jawa Barat di Gedung Sate Kota Bandung, Senin 3 April 2017.

Menteri Investasi Perdagangan dan Pertahanan Australia Selatan, Martin Hamilton Smith menyatakan, kerja sama industri dengan perusahaan strategis alutsista di Indonesia menjadi bagian prioritas. Ada perusahaan strategis yang ditargetkan menjalin kerja sama dengan PT. Pindad, yang beroperasi di Bandung Jawa Barat, dalam hal infrastruktur keselamatan prajurit.

“Untuk PT. Pindad, itu ada perusahaan namanya Super Shock, mereka sedang menjajaki kerja sama. Kemudian juga untuk kendaraan tempur mengurangi tingkat luka prajurit ketika sedang berperang,” kata Martin, Senin 3 April 2017.

Bahkan, pihaknya mengharapkan adanya transfer pengetahuan soal pengembangan inovasi industri pertahanan. Menurut Martin, Jawa Barat menjadi salah satu acuan pengembangan industri strategis.

“Ingin belajar juga kepada Jawa Barat tentang industri pertahanan, apa yang berkembang pesat di Indonesia pada umumnya,” katanya.

Bahkan, ancang-ancang kerja sama industri strategis, tidak hanya mengarah di PT. Pindad dan Dirgantara. Melainkan infrastruktur alutsista di kawasan perairan menjadi perhatian.

“Untuk kapal selam, ada kesempatan berkolaborasi, juga dengan angkatan udaranya, ingin sekali bekerjasama,” katanya.

Martin menambahkan, untuk kedirgantaraan, dalam waktu dekat pihaknya akan mengadakan Konfrensi Internasional Aeronotika, yang nantinya dihadiri seluruh lembaga yang berhubungan dengan Dirgantara dari penjuru dunia.

“Mudah-mudahan Jawa Barat, Indonesia bisa berpartisipasi dalam kegiatan tersebut,” katanya.

✈️ Vivanews

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Navy orders new Oiler ship






Jajaran TNI Angkatan Laut kembali memesan kapal operasional TNI AL di Batam. _Kali ini Kapal Bantu Cair Minyak (BCM) akan dikerjakan oleh PT Batamec di Tanjunguncang, Batuaji._

Pengerjaan kapal pengangkut bahan bakar minyak (BBM) tersebut resmi dimulai setelah Asisten Logistik Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (Aslog Kasal) Laksamana Muda TNI Mulyadi melakukan first steel cutting atau pemotongan plat baja pertama sebagai tanda dimulainya pengerjaan di galangan kapal PT Batamec, Jumat (31/3/2017).

Selama ini PT Batamec memang sudah beberapa kali melakukan perbaikan kapal atau docking untuk kapal-kapal operasional TNI AL dan semuanya berjalan lancar dengan hasil yang memuaskan. “Kalau pembangunan kapal baru memang ini kali pertama, tapi kalau perbaikan sudah sering dan hasilnya memuaskan,” ujar Muloyono.

Project Manager PT Batamec Damar menerangkan, kapal BCM pesanan TNI AL tersebut merupakan kapal pengangkut bahan bakar minyak. Spesifikasi yang akan dibangun diantaranya _panjang kapal 122,40 meter, panjang antara garis tegak (LBP) 115,00 meter, lebar 19,50 meter, tinggi 9,00 meter, sarat air (desain) 6,10 meter serta mesin penggerak utama 2x 7000 Hp_.

“Kapal ini dirancang dengan baling-baling ganda sebagai kapal ocean going tangker yang _mampu mengakut 5500 ton minyak dengan kecepatan 18 knot_,” terang Damar.

_http://batampos.co.id/2017/04/03/tni-al-pesan-kapal-bcm-batam/_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

KFX/IFX artwork 
Credit to alf.ayuswantana

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nufix

Svantana said:


> View attachment 388429
> 
> KFX/IFX artwork
> Credit to alf.ayuswantana


nice work, but why the PLN logo tho? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*PABRIK NITROGLISERIN INDONESIA SEGERA DIUJI COBA*
3 APRIL 2017 DIANEKO_LC 1 COMMENT
Pembangunan pabrik Nitrogliserin (NG) yang menjadi fondasi awal mewujudkan kemandirian bahan peledak dalam negeri sudah hampir rampung, tinggal tahap finishing. Malahan sesuai rencana di bulan April 2017 ini, pabrik yang lokasinya berada di kawasan Energetic Material Center (EMC) milik PT DAHANA (Persero) di Kabupaten Subang ini akan segera memasuki tahap commissioning/ pengujian pabrik sebelum beroperasi (runninng tes).

Hal itu dikatakan Direktur Utama PT Dahana (Persero) Budi Antono, didampingi humas PT Dahana, Juli Jajuli, Senin, 3 April 2017. Dikatakannya, Nitrogliserin (NG) ini bahan baku bagi pembuatan propelan. Nantinya propelan produksi DAHANA akan menjadi komponen utama dalam produksi munisi kaliber kecil (MKK), dan munisi kaliber besar (MKB) diperuntukkan bagi peluru kendali balistik, roket, dan industri sipil. “Kebutuhan propelan dalam negeri sampai saat ini masih impor, sehingga sangat rawan terhadap embargo dan kemandirian kemampuan pertahanan NKRI. Jadi bila pabrik NG sudah berproduksi, harapan kedepannya bisa mewujudkan cita-cita membangun industri propelan,” ujarnya.

Dijelaskannya, guna memastikan kesiapan pabrik NG tersebut, Sekretaris Jenderal Kemenhan, Widodo, beserta rombongan sudah meninjau langsung perkembangan akhir pembangunan pabrik NG disini, Senin, 27 Maret 2017 lalu. Balitbang Kemenhan sebagai pemilik proyek membangun pabrik NG di lahan Energetic Material Center (EMC) PT Dahana. Pembangunan industri propelan merupakan bagian dari tujuh program prioritas kemandirian dalam alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) yang digagas pemerintah pusat.

Kepala Badan Penelitian dan Pengembangan (Balitbang) Kemhan, Ane Kusmayati mengungkapkan pembangunan

Pabrik NG di Dahana menjadi bagian dari pembangunan industri propelan bagi munisi kaliber kecil (MKK). Kehadirannya penting guna memenuhi kebutuhan bahan peledak militer, khususnya pengisian peluru.

“Selama ini industri senjata, khususnya isian peluru masih didatangkan dari luar negeri, padahal mewujudkan kemandirian dalam negeri, perlu industri yang mampu menyediakan bahan tersebut,” terangnya.

Dikatakannya, pembangunan industri propelan dilakukan bertahap, dan Kemenhan telah merancang program tersebut. Propelan merupakan komponen utama munisi bagi kebutuhan persenjataan ringan, alutsista seperti meriam, kanon dan roket maupun untuk kepentingan sipil dan industri. “Propelan mempunyai manfaat strategis antara lain, Kemandirian ketahanan dan pertahanan nasional dan penegakan kedaulatan negara. Terdukungnya kebutuhan operasi baik kuantitas maupun kualitas, salah satu sumber daya pengembangan Alutsista,” katanya.

Dijelaskannya, ada beberapa jenis propelan, yaitu munisi kaliber kecil (MKK), munisi kaliber besar (MKB), dan roket. Roadmapnya sudah ada, terdiri dari tahap satu dan dua. Pada tahap awal disepakati membangun industri propelan MKK.

Sebelumnya, Sekretaris Jenderal Kemenhan Widodo beserta rombongan meninjau perkembangan akhir pembangunan pabrik NG saat kunjungan kerja ke PT DAHANA (Persero) Senin, 27 Maret 2017 lalu. Saat itu, Widodo mengatakan kehadirannya memantau perkembangan akhir Pabrik NG. Sebab Pabrik NG merupakan fondasi awal membangun kemandirian bahan peledak dalam negeri, sehingga kedepan diharapkan bisa mewujudkan cita-cita membangun industri propelan. “Pembangunan pabrik propelan harus bergerak maju dan harus terwujud. Pabrik Nitrogliserin ini adalah fondasinya,” katanya.

_Photo : PT Dahana (Dahana)_

_Sumber : Pikiran Rakyat_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

nufix said:


> nice work, but why the PLN logo tho? lol


 kwkwkwk... i didn't realize it


----------



## GraveDigger388

Svantana said:


> View attachment 388429
> 
> KFX/IFX artwork
> Credit to alf.ayuswantana


I thought it'd have Delta wings?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

M113 APCs of the Indonesian Army Kostrad 6th Mechanized Infantry Brigade. Credit to Pen Kostrad.











https://www.instagram.com/penkostrad/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

GraveDigger388 said:


> I thought it'd have Delta wings?


Only the S.Korean version have the delta wings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Photos this week









Patroli Teluk AmbonPersonil Polisi menggunakan Kapal Polisi (KP) Perenjak-5017 melakukan patroli di perairan Teluk Ambon, Maluku, Senin (3/4/2017). KP Perenjak-5017 milik Korps Polairud Baharkam Mabes Polri selama ini bertugas melakukan patroli di wilayah Polda Maluku. (ANTARA /izaac mulyawan)







Perpanjangan Operasi Tinombala PosoSejumlah personil Brimob yang tergabung dalam Satuan Tugas (Satgas) Operasi Tinombala 2017 berjaga di Pos Pengamanan di Desa Sedoa, Kecamatan Lore Utara, Kabupaten Poso, Sulawesi Tengah, Minggu (2/4/2017). Operasi Tinombala di Kabupaten Poso yang akan berakhir pada 3 April 2017 diperpanjang hingga 3 Juli 2017 untuk memburu sisa DPO teroris jaringan Poso yang kini berjumlah sembilan orang. (ANTARA FOTO/Mohamad Hamzah)









Perpanjangan Operasi Tinombala PosoSejumlah personil Brimob yang tergabung dalam Satuan Tugas (Satgas) Operasi Tinombala 2017 memeriksa kendaraan yang melintas di Pos Pengamanan di Desa Sedoa, Kecamatan Lore Utara, Kabupaten Poso, Sulawesi Tengah, Minggu (2/4/2017). Operasi Tinombala di Kabupaten Poso yang akan berakhir pada 3 April 2017 diperpanjang hingga 3 Juli 2017 untuk memburu sisa DPO teroris jaringan Poso yang kini berjumlah sembilan orang. (ANTARA FOTO/Mohamad Hamzah)







Pelemparan Granat AcehPersonil Polisi dan Brimob Jibom Detasemen B Polda Aceh mengamankan lokasi pasca terjadi ledakan bom jenis granat di depan ruko Valentino Racing di kawasan lintas Medan-Banda Aceh, Desa Uteungkot Cunda, Kecamatan Muara Dua, Lhokseumawe, Aceh, Sabtu (1/4/2017). Warga sekitar kejadian mendengar suara sepeda motor knalpot suara besar sebelum suara ledakan keras sekira pukul 06.05 WIB, tidak ada korban jiwa dalam kejadian itu dan pihak Kepolisian sedang memburu pelaku. (ANTARA /Rahmad)







Pelemparan Granat AcehPersonil Polisi dan Brimob Jibom Detasemen B Polda Aceh mengamankan lokasi pasca terjadi ledakan bom jenis granat di depan ruko Valentino Racing di kawasan lintas Medan-Banda Aceh, Desa Uteungkot Cunda, Kecamatan Muara Dua, Lhokseumawe, Aceh, Sabtu (1/4/2017). Warga sekitar kejadian mendengar suara sepeda motor knalpot suara besar sebelum suara ledakan keras sekira pukul 06.05 WIB, tidak ada korban jiwa dalam kejadian itu dan pihak Kepolisian sedang memburu pelaku. (ANTARA/Rahmad)







Pergantian Satgas Pamtas RI-RDTLPrajurit pengamanan wilayah perbatasan RI-Republik Demokrat Timor Leste (RDTL) dari satuan Yonif 742/Satya Wira Yudha Kodam IX/Udayana tiba di Pelabuhan Lantamal VII Kupang, Kupang, NTT, Selasa (4/4/2017). Sebanyak 700 prajurit dari Yonif 742/Satya Wira Yudha Kodam IX/Udayana dan Yonif Raider 712/Wiratama Manado akan mengantikan Satgas-Pamtas yang lama yakni Yonif Raider 321/Galuh Taruna Kostrad dan Yonif Raider 641/Beruang yang telah bertugas menjaga perbatasan RI-Republik Demokrat Timor Leste (RDTL) selama sembilan bulan. (ANTARA /Kornelis Kaha)







Pergantian Satgas Pamtas RI-RDTLPrajurit pengamanan wilayah perbatasan RI-Republik Demokrat Timor Leste (RDTL) dari satuan Yonif 742/Satya Wira Yudha Kodam IX/Udayana menyanyikan yel saat tiba markas Lantamal VII Kupang, Kupang, NTT, Selasa (4/4/2017). Sebanyak 700 prajurit dari Yonif 742/Satya Wira Yudha Kodam IX/Udayana dan Yonif Raider 712/Wiratama Manado akan mengantikan Satgas-Pamtas yang lama yakni Yonif Raider 321/Galuh Taruna Kostrad dan Yonif Raider 641/Beruang yang telah bertugas menjaga perbatasan RI-Republik Demokrat Timor Leste (RDTL) selama sembilan bulan. (ANTARA/Kornelis Kaha)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

pr1v4t33r said:


> Navy orders new Oiler ship



>>> just an update with english article

Batam shipbuilder cuts steel on Indonesian Navy's 122 m replenishment tanker

Indonesian shipbuilder PT Batamec has begun work on a 122 m replenishment tanker on order for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL).

A first steel-cutting ceremony for the vessel, which was presided over by the TNI-AL's Assistant for Logistics to the Navy Chief, Rear Admiral Mulyadi, was held on 31 March at the company's premises in Tanjung Uncang, Batam.

According to specifications of the vessel provided by PT Bureau Veritas Indonesia, which is working with PT Batamec to issue a classification certificate for the project, the tanker has an overall length of 122 m, and can carry up to 5,500 metric tonnes of fuel for replenishment missions.

_http://www.janes.com/article/69259/...-indonesian-navy-s-122-m-replenishment-tanker_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Teknologi Penerbangan dan Antariksa Harus Dikuasai untuk Memacu Peningkatan Produksi Satelit Indonesia*
Penulis Berita : Humas/Sgd • Fotografer : Humas/Sgd • 30 Mar 2017 • Dibaca : 735 x ,









Peserta Seminar Nasional Bidang Satelit menjawab tantangan pertanyaan Peneliti LAPAN untuk menerangkan kemustahilan bumi datar








Pertanyaan menggelitik diajukan Peneliti Pusat Teknologi Satelit (Pusteksat), Sonny Dwi Harso.* Sonny bertanya di hadapan para mahasiswa Fakultas Teknik Universitas Gunadarma, “Di sini ada yang percaya flat earth nggak? Coba kalau ada, saya pengen dengar.” *
Secara spontan celetukan tersebut disambut tawa riuh para mahasiswa yang hadir dalam sosialisasi hasil litbangyasa satelit LAPAN di Auditorium Universitas Gunadarma Kampus Simatupang, Jakarta, Kamis (30/03). Menanggapi pertanyaan tersebut, seorang mahasiswa mengatakan bahwa bumi datar itu mustahil karena satelit bergerak mengorbit ke bumi. Dari kutipan percakapan ini, terbangun komunikasi yang efektif dalam kegiatan Seminar Nasional mengenai perkembangan satelit produksi Indonesia.

Sosialisasi juga mendatangkan narasumber dari Universitas Gunadarma, Purnawarman Musa. Ia mempresentasikan tentang kegiatan yang pernah diikuti tim Gunadarma saat mengikuti Kompetisi Muatan Roket dan Roket EDF serta Kompetisi Muatan Balon Atmosfer (Komurindo-Kombat).

Pada sesi selanjutnya, Kepala Bidang Diseminasi Pusteksat, Iwan Faizal memaparkan Profil LAPAN, khususnya program dan kegiatan Pusteksat. Ia menjelaskan, satelit Indonesia buatan LAPAN yang pertama kali dibuat di Berlin pada 2007 (LAPAN-A1/LAPAN-TUBSat). Satelit ini merupakan tolak ukur sejarah kemandirian Indonesia di Bidang Satelit. Tidak hanya itu, proses alih teknologi juga terjadi sehingga produksi satelit mampu dilakukan dan pengujian juga berlangsung di dalam negeri. Hal ini dibuktikan dengan pembuatan satelit LAPAN generasi berikutnya (LAPAN-A2/LAPAN-Orari dan LAPAN-A3/LAPAN-IPB).

Sonny menjelaskan secara teknis mengenai satelit-satelit buatan LAPAN. Sonny memperlihatkan hasil citra satelit LAPAN, mulai dari LAPAN-A1 sampai satelit yang baru tahun 2016 kemarin diluncurkan, LAPAN-A3. Selain menunjukkan hasil citra satelit tersebut, Sonny juga menerangkan keunggulan satelit LAPAN yang mampu digunakan untuk radio amatir, pemetaan medan magnet bumi, pemantauan kapal asing, dan pengambilan citra menggunakan kamera Nir RGB untuk pemantauan vegetasi.

Lebih lanjut ia menjelaskan, LAPAN terus berupaya menyempurnakan capaian tersebut dan menerapkan pada satelit selanjutnya (LAPAN-A4). *Sonny juga memaparkan sedikit mengenai satelit LAPAN-A5 yang nantinya dilengkapi dengan Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR). Untuk membangunnya, LAPAN bekerja sama dengan Chiba University Jepang dan Prof. Josaphat 'Josh' Tetuko Sri Sumantyo.*

Acara yang dipandu Yulisdin Mukhlis ini semakin seru karena antusiasme mahasiswa semakin besar dengan dibukanya sesi tanya jawab. Seusai narasumber memberikan paparan, para mahasiswa bertanya seputar satelit dan teknologinya. Acara ini ditutup dengan tukar-menukar cinderamata antara Pusat Teknologi Satelit LAPAN dengan Universitas Gunadarma.

https://www.lapan.go.id/index.php/s...Peningkatan-Produksi-Satelit-Indonesia/berita

Mungkin Zakir Naik percaya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

*Airbus to enter co-operation discussions with Indonesia over A400M contract

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
04 April 2017





The Royal Malaysian Air Force's fourth A400M airframe, seen at LIMA 2017. Indonesia is entering discussions with Airbus DS over possible industrial collaborations for a TNI-AU contract. Source: IHS Markit/Ridzwan Rahmat

*Key Points*

Airbus is entering discussions with Indonesia over possible industrial collaborations for an impending A400M contract
The deal, which aims to transfer aerospace expertise to Indonesian industries, will likely include a number of state-owned aerospace companies
Airbus Defence and Space (DS) is entering further discussions with Jakarta over possible industrial co-operation for a contract to supply the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU) with the A400M Atlas multirole aircraft.

These discussions will also address, among other matters, "the number of aircraft to be encompassed in an eventual contract", the company has told _Jane's_ .

Representing a consortium of Indonesian companies, including state-owned enterprises, Pelita Air Service signed a letter of intent with Airbus DS in late March 2017 to acquire an unspecified number of A400M airframes for the country. _Jane's_ understands that the aircraft will be acquired in the transport and utility configurations and will be operated across the TNI-AU's Aviation Squadrons 31 and 32. The aircraft are expected to bolster the service's military airlift capabilities.

In January 2017, _Jane's_ first reported - citing multiple sources from within the Indonesian government and defence industry - that Jakarta has approved a sum of USD2 billion for the acquisition of five A400M airframes. The funding was approved by the Indonesian House of Representatives' commission on defence, intelligence, and foreign affairs (Komisi I), with the condition that the final three airframes undergo final fit-out at state-owned PT Dirgantara's facilities in Bandung.

However, Airbus DS has not given any details on any Indonesian companies that are expected to play a part in the eventual contract, adding only that it has a long-standing industrial co-operation in the country.

According to technical specifications provided by Airbus DS, the A400M can accommodate a payload of up to 37 tonnes, with a volume of 340 m 3 , when configured for military airlift missions.

http://www.janes.com/article/69265/...iscussions-with-indonesia-over-a400m-contract

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

pr1v4t33r said:


>



The tension was also there among the soldiers. The army was supplied by the U.S, the navy and air force were Soviets-supplied, I mean look at their gears.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New EC-725 already installed with rocket pod

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## barjo

nufix said:


> The tension was also there among the soldiers. The army was supplied by the U.S, the navy and air force were Soviets-supplied, I mean look at their gears.


some are mix, but it was said army has different kind of style since in the early they have many ex-KNIL, dutch inlander soldier many from noble family. So its kind a common for army to seek western gear, training, corporation, as i said the build KNIL as colonialist soldier with inward threat view, and trained vis a vis with eastern couterpart. Thats the era when we face war between campina and walls. Nostagic indeed cmiiw

sorry newbie dopost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tuanhirang

Red



pr1v4t33r said:


> New EC-725 already installed with rocket pod


 Nice Full Spec...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Milipol Asia 2017: Up-gunning Asian security forces*
05th April 2017 - 2:57by Chen Chuanren in Singapore 







Asian snipers and counterterrorism forces are arming themselves differently to meet modern threats and environments, several armament vendors highlighted at the Milipol Asia-Pacific 2017 exhibition in Singapore.

Scott Fraser, SIG Sauer's regional director of global defence sales, noted, 'What we learned from Afghanistan is that bolt-action rifles give greater accuracy at medium to long ranges, but carbine sniper rifles are more effective in urbanised settings where engagements are usually around 100m.'

The SIG Sauer 716G2 (Gen 2) designated marksman rifle is a result of combining this requirement with greater reliability, accuracy and magazine capacity.

Fraser also said 7.62mm NATO rounds are preferred in jungle engagements as they cut through vegetation with greater power than the 5.56mm.

Indonesian special forces currently use the rifle, and potential customers include South Korea and other unspecified Asian forces.

Sven F.S De Souter, managing director for Glock Asia-Pacific, pointed out another development. 'A trend here is that more counterterrorism and special forces are now transitioning their revolvers to pistols.'

He added that SWAT units are increasingly adopting the competition-grade Glock 34 due to its larger magazine capacity and ease of aiming.

'We focus a lot on the Philippines and Thailand in this part of the world, and India and Pakistan are important as well,' he said. The only thing stopping Glock now is getting export licences from either Austria or the US to certain markets like Myanmar and China.

Souter also hinted that Glock would unveil pistols with new features and innovations next year.

Another trend, as more individuals succumb to radicalisation, is that counterterrorism forces are arming themselves with less-than-lethal solutions like the Taser X2 alongside standard firearms to deal with threats like knife-wielding individuals.

Nathan Sawtell, Taser's Asia-Pacific managing director, said many agencies at Milipol had expressed interest in finding solutions for apprehending suspects without injuring or killing them.
https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/landwarfareintl/milipol-asia-2017-gunning-asian-security-forces/

SIG716 had been used by some operator in Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Polda Maluku Naik TipeIrwasum Polri Komjen Pol. Dwi Priyatno (kedua kiri)memeriksa personel polisi saat upacara peresmian kenaikan tipe Polda dari B ke A di Lapangan Upacara Polda Maluku, Ambon, Rabu (5/4/2017). Kini dengan naiknya tipe Polda tersebut maka Polda Maluku akan dipimpin perwira tinggi berpangkat Irjen. (ANTARAFOTO/izaac mulyawan)









Perbaikan Pesawat Militer ASPetugas bandara mengawasi pesawat militer Amerika Serikat yang mendarat di Bandara Internasional Blang Bintang, Aceh Besar, Aceh, Selasa (4/4/2017). Kedatangan pesawat Amerika Serikat bersama sejumlah teknisi itu untuk memperbaiki pesawat militer mereka yang sudah 11 hari berada di Aceh karena mengalami kerusakan mesin. (ANTARA FOTO/Ampelsa)







Perbaikan Pesawat Militer ASPersonel militer Amerika Serikat menurunkan kontainer berisi mesin pesawat dan peralatan lainnya dari pesawat US Air Forse setibanya di Bandara Internasional Blang Bintang, Aceh Besar, Aceh, Selasa (4/4/2017). Kedatangan pesawat Amerika Serikat bersama sejumlah teknisi itu untuk memperbaiki pesawat militer mereka yang sudah 11 hari berada di Aceh karena mengalami kerusakan mesin. (ANTARA FOTO/Ampelsa)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

4 units SU-27 currently undergoing upgrade in Belarus

“Ada dua pesawat yang sedang stanby di sini (Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin), kemudian dua pemeliharaan di Skatek (Skadron Teknik), empat sedang melaksanakan upgrade yang batch pertama, yaitu pesawat-pesawat Sukhoi Su-27 di Belarusia. Kemudian delapan pesawat sedang melaksanakan kegiatan dalam rangka HUT TNI Angkatan Udara di Lanud Iswahjudi, Madiun,” terang Kadispenau, Marsma TNI Jemi Trisonjaya, di Skadron Udara 11 Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin, Makassar, pekan lalu.






Pesawat yang mendiami Skadron Udara 11 ini datang pertama kali pada tahun 2004. TNI AU memiliki tiga batch pesawat yang mahir dalam dogfight ini dan total TNI AU memiliki satu skadron (16 pesawat).

_http://www.tribunnews.com/nasional/...pur-sukhoi-tni-au-jalani-upgrade-di-belarusia_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> *Teknologi Penerbangan dan Antariksa Harus Dikuasai untuk Memacu Peningkatan Produksi Satelit Indonesia*
> Penulis Berita : Humas/Sgd • Fotografer : Humas/Sgd • 30 Mar 2017 • Dibaca : 735 x ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peserta Seminar Nasional Bidang Satelit menjawab tantangan pertanyaan Peneliti LAPAN untuk menerangkan kemustahilan bumi datar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pertanyaan menggelitik diajukan Peneliti Pusat Teknologi Satelit (Pusteksat), Sonny Dwi Harso.* Sonny bertanya di hadapan para mahasiswa Fakultas Teknik Universitas Gunadarma, “Di sini ada yang percaya flat earth nggak? Coba kalau ada, saya pengen dengar.” *
> Secara spontan celetukan tersebut disambut tawa riuh para mahasiswa yang hadir dalam sosialisasi hasil litbangyasa satelit LAPAN di Auditorium Universitas Gunadarma Kampus Simatupang, Jakarta, Kamis (30/03). Menanggapi pertanyaan tersebut, seorang mahasiswa mengatakan bahwa bumi datar itu mustahil karena satelit bergerak mengorbit ke bumi. Dari kutipan percakapan ini, terbangun komunikasi yang efektif dalam kegiatan Seminar Nasional mengenai perkembangan satelit produksi Indonesia.
> 
> Sosialisasi juga mendatangkan narasumber dari Universitas Gunadarma, Purnawarman Musa. Ia mempresentasikan tentang kegiatan yang pernah diikuti tim Gunadarma saat mengikuti Kompetisi Muatan Roket dan Roket EDF serta Kompetisi Muatan Balon Atmosfer (Komurindo-Kombat).
> 
> Pada sesi selanjutnya, Kepala Bidang Diseminasi Pusteksat, Iwan Faizal memaparkan Profil LAPAN, khususnya program dan kegiatan Pusteksat. Ia menjelaskan, satelit Indonesia buatan LAPAN yang pertama kali dibuat di Berlin pada 2007 (LAPAN-A1/LAPAN-TUBSat). Satelit ini merupakan tolak ukur sejarah kemandirian Indonesia di Bidang Satelit. Tidak hanya itu, proses alih teknologi juga terjadi sehingga produksi satelit mampu dilakukan dan pengujian juga berlangsung di dalam negeri. Hal ini dibuktikan dengan pembuatan satelit LAPAN generasi berikutnya (LAPAN-A2/LAPAN-Orari dan LAPAN-A3/LAPAN-IPB).
> 
> Sonny menjelaskan secara teknis mengenai satelit-satelit buatan LAPAN. Sonny memperlihatkan hasil citra satelit LAPAN, mulai dari LAPAN-A1 sampai satelit yang baru tahun 2016 kemarin diluncurkan, LAPAN-A3. Selain menunjukkan hasil citra satelit tersebut, Sonny juga menerangkan keunggulan satelit LAPAN yang mampu digunakan untuk radio amatir, pemetaan medan magnet bumi, pemantauan kapal asing, dan pengambilan citra menggunakan kamera Nir RGB untuk pemantauan vegetasi.
> 
> Lebih lanjut ia menjelaskan, LAPAN terus berupaya menyempurnakan capaian tersebut dan menerapkan pada satelit selanjutnya (LAPAN-A4). *Sonny juga memaparkan sedikit mengenai satelit LAPAN-A5 yang nantinya dilengkapi dengan Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR). Untuk membangunnya, LAPAN bekerja sama dengan Chiba University Jepang dan Prof. Josaphat 'Josh' Tetuko Sri Sumantyo.*
> 
> Acara yang dipandu Yulisdin Mukhlis ini semakin seru karena antusiasme mahasiswa semakin besar dengan dibukanya sesi tanya jawab. Seusai narasumber memberikan paparan, para mahasiswa bertanya seputar satelit dan teknologinya. Acara ini ditutup dengan tukar-menukar cinderamata antara Pusat Teknologi Satelit LAPAN dengan Universitas Gunadarma.
> 
> https://www.lapan.go.id/index.php/s...Peningkatan-Produksi-Satelit-Indonesia/berita
> 
> Mungkin Zakir Naik percaya



  kalau bumi datar gak ada itu istilah OTH (Over The Horizon).


----------



## Zarvan

Are these your guys ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Zarvan said:


> Are these your guys ?



those are malasian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

though i believe, this will soon change with French connection lately became so sound

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Kohanudnas Akan Pegang Kodal Sistem Pertahanan Udara Titik*
April 5, 2017
1479
Share on Facebook

Tweet on Twitter




Personel Denhanud 472 Paskhas memperagakan penggunaan Optical Sight meriam Oerlikon Skyshield. Sumber gambar: Ery
Indonesia memiliki beberapa alutsista (alat utama sistem senjata) pertahanan udara titik yang tersebar di beberapa Pangkalan Udara (lanud) dan berada di bawah kodal (komando dan pengendalian) Detasemen Pertahanan Udara (Denhanud) Paskhas TNI Angkatan Udara. Sesuai dengan kebijakan Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KSAU), Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto, rencananya kodal sistem pertahanan udara titik tersebut ke depannya akan berada di bawah Kohanudnas (Komando Pertahanan Udara Nasional).

“Ada beberapa sistem pertahanan udara. Sistem pertahanan udara ini adalah sistem pertahanan udara titik, yang rencananya ke depan Denhanud ini akan di bawah Kohanudnas. Sehingga terintegrasi sistem pertahanan ini semuanya ada di Kohanudnas,” terang Kepala Dinas Penerangan TNI AU (Kadispenau) Marsma TNI Jemi Trisonjaya di Markas Denhanud 472 Paskhas, Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin, Makassar, Rabu (29/3/2017).

Sistem pertahanan udara titik merupakan sistem pertahanan yang hanya berada di sekitar lanud. Ada beberapa lokasi sistem pertahanan udara titik di Indonesia, yakni di Jakarta, Pontianak dan Makassar.

“Ke depan, seperti yang saya sampaikan, kebijakan KSAU menginginkan pertahanan titik ini ada di bawah Kohanudnas. Nanti akan di kaji, kemudian akan bersinergi apa bila nanti sistem pertahanan udara ini sudah di bawah Kohanudnas,” jelas Jemi.

Menurut Kadispenau, dengan berada di bawah Kohanudnas, komando dan pengendalian sistem pertahanan udara titik akan lebih maksimal. terkait dengan pembinaan, akan tetap dilakukan oleh Paskhas, namun untuk operasional akan berada di bawah kodal Kohanudnas.

“Alutsista ini ada yang dari Swiss, ada yang dari Cina, ada yang dari Korea Selatan. Kita sudah ada pelatihan, kemudian sudah ada teknisinya juga yang disekolahkan di sana dan mereka bisa melaksanakan perbaikan,” papar Jemi.

Author: Fery Setiawan

http://angkasa.grid.id/info/militer/kohanudnas-akan-pegang-kodal-sistem-pertahanan-udara-titik/

Indonesian Air Force Bravo Detachment 90. Photo credit to Gilang Pramadhan.











https://www.instagram.com/gieprafoto/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

4 come, 6 more to go...














In total there are about 130 aircraft that will train for peak Anniversary Celebration of the Air Force, April 9 next.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

US Air Force' C-17 Globemaster landed in Aceh

_Banda Aceh: Pesawat militer AS jenis Boeing C-17 mendarat di Bandara Internasional Sultan Iskandar Muda, Blangbintang, Aceh Besar, Selasa (4/4/2017). Pesawat tersebut mengantar 14 mekanik dan membawa suku cadang mesin untuk mengganti mesin pesawat militer AS jenis Boeing 707 yang sebelumnya mendarat darurat pada 24 Maret lalu._





Petugas bandara mengawasi pesawat militer AS jenis Boeing C-17 yang mendarat di Bandara Internasional Sultan Iskandar Muda, Blangbintang, Aceh Besar, Aceh, Selasa (4/4/2017).





Personel militer AS menurunkan kontainer berisi mesin pesawat dan peralatan lainnya dari pesawat US Air Forse. Kedatangan pesawat AS bersama sejumlah teknisi itu untuk memperbaiki pesawat militer mereka yang sudah 11 hari berada di Aceh karena mengalami kerusakan mesin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## tuanhirang

ARV

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gondes

*Indonesia must lead for sake of its interests in South China Sea*

Aaron L. Connelly
Research fellow at the Lowy Institute in Sydney

Sydney | Wed, April 5, 2017 | 10:32 am






Over the past quarter century, Indonesia has sought to play the role of an honest broker in the South China Sea disputes, facilitating negotiations over a proposed Code of Conduct for claimants to the sea, and hosting workshops on technical issues and other barriers to cooperation. These efforts, though admirable, are no longer equal to the challenge presented by Chinese actions, which now pose a much broader risk to Indonesian interests.

Since 2013, Beijing has constructed three large air bases and four smaller islands on top of coral reefs in the South China Sea, and has begun to place military personnel and weapons systems on them. The total area reclaimed is 15 times greater than that of Merdeka Square, and far greater than that reclaimed by Vietnam, the Philippines and Malaysia.

China’s increased presence will help it to enforce its maritime claims for example, by pressuring other claimants to allow Chinese fleets to fish in their waters, or by restricting the operation of foreign survey vessels in international waters.

Were it not for the United States’ Navy’s continued presence in the area, Beijing would be close to achieving a dominant position in nearby waters.

Such extensive Chinese maritime claims, encompassed by Beijing’s “nine-dash line,” have no basis under international law. When China had an opportunity to offer arguments in support of its claims before an arbitral tribunal in The Hague from 2013 to 2016, its fundamentals were so flawed that the Chinese leadership chose not to mount a case.

The tribunal’s decision dismissing the claims is now international law, yet Beijing continues to disregard it.

These developments have security implications for Indonesia. The new Chinese airfield on Fiery Cross Reef, built to accommodate military jets, is 1,000 kilometers from the Chinese mainland in Hainan, but only 750 km from Indonesian territory in the Natunas.

Standoffs between Indonesian and Chinese security forces in the waters around the Natunas have increased as Chinese fishermen sail further and further south in search of a catch, backed up by a bigger and more aggressive Chinese Coast Guard.

Under President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, Indonesia has responded to these developments in a robust but narrow way, reinforcing the Indonesian base on Natuna Besar, seizing two Chinese vessels found fishing illegally in Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone (EEZ) last year, and seeking to accelerate economic development in the waters around Natuna. The president’s two visits to Ranai last year left no doubt as to Indonesia’s claim to the islands.

These are important steps that will help protect Indonesian territory and maritime rights in the short-term. But it is not clear that they will prove a durable deterrent in the long term, as the People’s Liberation Army Navy and the Chinese Coast Guard grow increasingly powerful relative to Indonesia’s much smaller maritime forces.

Moreover, these steps will do little to address broader concerns about the nature of Chinese statecraft as China rises. Beijing’s approach to the South China Sea has always been characterized by a pattern of “talk and take,” as then Philippine defense secretary Orlando Mercado first put it two decades ago.

But since 2013 we have seen much more taking than talking.

China has worked through its client, Cambodia, to block tougher language by ASEAN on the situation, and it refuses to countenance a legally binding Code of Conduct in the South China Sea. Beijing’s increasingly aggressive behavior, disregard for international law, and refusal to negotiate in good faith portend more serious problems in the future.

As I have argued in a recent Lowy Institute Analysis, “Going it Alone” (available in English and Indonesian), it is time for Indonesia to define its interests in the South China Sea more broadly than in the past, by seeking not only to defend Indonesian territorial integrity in the short term, but also to lead the region in shaping Chinese behavior in the long-term.

Indonesia need not abandon its non-claimant status or honest broker role to do so, but it does need to take a much stronger stand in support of international law.

Jokowi and Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi could start by clearly and repeatedly articulating an expectation that China will adhere to the arbitral tribunal’s award in Philippines v. China, and end its use of the “nine-dash line” to outline China’s claims.

Doing so would give cover to other countries in the region to take a similar stand on behalf of international law, and — given critical mass over a sustained period — could lead China to reconsider its position.

Indonesians might reasonably ask why this duty should fall to them. After all, Indonesia is not a claimant like Vietnam, Malaysia and the Philippines; and the US has been active in challenging Chinese expansion and militarization of the South China Sea.

They might also worry that doing so would lead to the perception that Indonesia was taking sides in a dispute between China and the US. Indonesia could lie low and allow those on the front lines, like the Philippines and Vietnam, and great powers like the US, to take the lead on these issues.

But while taking a stand now could lead to tension with Beijing in the short term, it will lead to a more stable, peaceful region in the future.

Moreover, would it not contravene the spirit of a bebas aktif (independent and active) foreign policy to leave smaller, developing nations to the mercy of the great powers, or to leave the great powers to settle these issues themselves?

And would it not contravene the spirit of a bebas aktif foreign policy to allow Chinese anger to exercise a veto over Indonesian action?

Indonesia should maintain non-alignment between the great powers by rowing between two reefs, as founding father Mohammad Hatta said, but it must also be prepared to adjust its course if one of the great powers constructs an artificial reef ahead of it.

Indonesia is the only country in the region with the requisite moral authority and capacity for leadership on these issues. In the long-term, only principled and persistent Indonesian diplomacy can prompt the changes in Chinese behavior that will secure Indonesian territorial integrity and regional stability.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/acade...sake-of-its-interests-in-south-china-sea.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Army Yonkav

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

Cornershot - Indonesian Air Force Bravo-90 Unit
Taken by @gieprafoto for Jenda Corp Project

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

where is their laser designator equipments to guide smart bombs?


----------



## mejikuhibiu

pr1v4t33r said:


> US Air Force' C-17 Globemaster landed in Aceh
> 
> _Banda Aceh: Pesawat militer AS jenis Boeing C-17 mendarat di Bandara Internasional Sultan Iskandar Muda, Blangbintang, Aceh Besar, Selasa (4/4/2017). Pesawat tersebut mengantar 14 mekanik dan membawa suku cadang mesin untuk mengganti mesin pesawat militer AS jenis Boeing 707 yang sebelumnya mendarat darurat pada 24 Maret lalu._
> 
> View attachment 389062
> 
> Petugas bandara mengawasi pesawat militer AS jenis Boeing C-17 yang mendarat di Bandara Internasional Sultan Iskandar Muda, Blangbintang, Aceh Besar, Aceh, Selasa (4/4/2017).
> 
> View attachment 389063
> 
> Personel militer AS menurunkan kontainer berisi mesin pesawat dan peralatan lainnya dari pesawat US Air Forse. Kedatangan pesawat AS bersama sejumlah teknisi itu untuk memperbaiki pesawat militer mereka yang sudah 11 hari berada di Aceh karena mengalami kerusakan mesin.


nice marketing move for Globe Master... when we talk about A400


----------



## initial_d

mejikuhibiu said:


> nice marketing move for Globe Master... when we talk about A400


I always like globe master instead of A400, too bad they already close globe master assembly line


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> where is their laser designator equipments to guide smart bombs?


Forward Air Controller unit is Den Matra (Dalpur Paskhas). Bravo 90 is CTU


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*KERJASAMA PERTAHANAN RI-BRAZIL TELAH RESMI DITANDATANGANI*
6 APRIL 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Direktur Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan Kementerian Pertahanan RI Dr Sutrimo mendampingi Menteri Pertahanan Brazil Mr Raul Jungmann saat menandatangani Naskah Persetujuan Kerja sama Pertahanan antara RI dan Brazil, Rabu (5/4), di Rio De Janeiro, Brazil.

Menteri Pertahanan RI Ryamizard Ryacudu sebelumnya pada tanggal 30 Maret 2017 di Jakarta, sudah terlebih dahulu menandatangani Naskah Persetujuan Kerja sama Pertahanan RI-Brazil ini sebelum delegasi Kemhan RI yang dipimpin oleh Dirjen Pothan Kemhan berangkat ke Brazil. Dengan demikian, kerja sama pertahanan antara RI-Brazil telah resmi disahkan oleh kedua negara.

Penandatanganan Naskah Persetujuan Kerjasama Pertahanan RI-Brazil oleh Menteri Pertahanan Brazil Raul Jungmann ini dilaksanakan di sela-sela penyelenggaraan pameran pertahanan Brazil _Latin America Aerospace and Defence_ (LAAD) 2017 di Rio De Janeiro, Brazil yang berlangsung sejak tanggal 4 sampai dengan 7 April 2017. Turut mendampingi Dirjen Pothan Kemhan saat penandatanganan dokumen kerja sama pertahanan RI-Brazil tersebut Duta Besar RI untuk Brazil Marsdya TNI (purn.) Toto Riyanto.

Dalam sambutan singkat sebelum penandatanganan naskah persetujuan, Dirjen Potensi Pertahanan Kemhan RI menyampaikan salam hangat dari Menteri Pertahanan RI dan ucapan selamat atas penyelenggaraan “LAAD 2017”.

Dirjen Potensi Pertahanan juga meneruskan pesan Menteri Pertahanan RI agar melalui persetujuan ini, kedua negara dapat mengembangkan kerja sama yang lebih luas di bidang pertahanan, termasuk kerja sama industri pertahanan antara kedua negara. Indonesia juga mengharapkan bahwa Brazil dapat membantu menjamin pemeliharaan pesawat Super Tucano dan peluncur roket Astros yang dimiliki oleh Indonesia agar dapat senantiasa berfungsi dengan baik.

Menhan Brazil Raul Jungmann menyatakan penandatangan persetujuan kerja sama pertahanan RI-Brazil ini menandai era baru dalam hubungan antara kedua negara. Menhan Brazil mengharapkan agar persetujuan ini dapat ditindaklanjuti dengan hal-hal yang konkrit.

Menhan Brazil menyambut baik keinginan Indonesia untuk mengembangkan kerja sama industri pertahanan antara kedua negara karena RI dan Brasil adalah dua negara besar. Menhan Brazil jugal mengharapkan agar Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu untuk berkunjung ke Brazil dan menyaksikan secara langsung potensi yang dimiliki oleh negara tersebut.

Persetujuan Kerja Sama terkait Pertahanan RI-Brazil merupakan tindak lanjut dari Deklarasi Bersama tentang Kemitraan Strategis RI-Brasil tanggal 15 Oktober 2008. Persetujuan ini meliputi pertukaran kunjungan delegasi tingkat tinggi pemerintah; pertemuan antar institusi militer dan pertahanan; pengembangan sumber daya manusia dan institusi; pertukaran pengetahuan dan pengalaman dalam bidang operasi militer, intelijen dan pemeliharaan perdamaian internasional; pertukaran pengetahuan dan pengalaman ilmiah dan teknologi, serta peningkatan kerja sama industri pertahanan.

Delegasi Indonesia Indonesia pada “LAAD 2017” mengikutsertakan perwakilan dari industri pertahanan nasional. Industri pertahanan Indonesia, antara lain; PT Dahana, PT Dirgantara Indonesia, PT Garda Persada, PT Info Global, PT LEN dan PT Pindad, serta PT Napindo, event organizer “Indodefense”, untuk mempromosikan produk serta mengembangkan jejaring di Brasil dan Amerika Latin.

_Photo : Kerjasama Pertahanan RI-Brazil Telah Resmi Ditandatangani Oleh Menhan Kedua Negara (kemhan)_

_Sumber : Kemhan_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia's anti-terror military unit during an exercise in Aceh, April 3, 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

4 Perwira Menkav-1 Marinir mengemudi Ranpur BTR-50PM dalam prosesi Penyematan Brevet Kavaleri. (Karangpilang Surabaya, 05-04-2017). 






Tahun ini TNI-AL melalui kementrian pertahanan menganggarkan dana sekitar 95 juta dolar untuk pembelian 50-60 unit ranpur amfibi untuk Korps Marinir. Kemenhan menghendaki full ToT. 10 ranpur akan di kirim dalam bentuk belum di rakit sehingga proses merakit bisa di lakukan di dalam negeri, dan sisanya harus bisa diproduksi mandiri di dalam negeri.

Exploring with Vespa






Sat 81/Gultor Kopassus

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia committed to improving safety at nuclear facilities*
Selasa, 4 April 2017 21:29 WIB - 0 Views

London (ANTARA News) - Indonesia has demonstrated high commitment to improving the safety of nuclear infrastructure at the 7th Review Meeting of the Convention on Nuclear Safety (CNS) in Vienna, Austria, on March 27-April 7, according to a statement.

The statement by the Indonesian Embassy in Vienna was received by ANTARA here, Tuesday.

At the meeting, the Indonesian delegation was led by Head of the Indonesian Representative in Vienna Febrian A. Ruddyard and officials from the Indonesian Nuclear Energy Regulatory Agency (Bapeten) and the National Nuclear Energy Agency of Indonesia.

The CNS Review is a meeting held every three years to review nuclear infrastructure and oversight for the national nuclear safety.

In his opening remarks, Director General of the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) Yukiya Amano highlighted the role of the convention as a vital mechanism in strengthening nuclear safety in member states.

The 7th CNS Review Meeting was attended by about 900 participants from 80 member states and several non-party states as observers.

During the Country Group sessions, the Indonesian delegation, represented by Head of Bapeten Prof. Jazi Eko Istiyanto, submitted a national report on the implementation of nuclear safety at three research reactors owned by Indonesia in Serpong, Banten; Bandung, West Java; and Yogyakarta.

The Bapeten head remarked that at the experimental power reactor in Serpong, Indonesia will apply the principle of the Vienna Declaration on Nuclear Safety (VDNS).

The VDNS is a key product of the Diplomatic Conference to consider a proposal to amend the CNS, which was held in Vienna in February 2015.

The Indonesian government views nuclear safety as one of the important aspects in the development of nuclear power plants.

During his visit to Indonesia in early 2015, the IAEA Director General had asserted that Indonesia was on the right path of developing nuclear energy.

Indonesia plans to build experimental power reactors using the most advanced reactor technology that is more secure and efficient. These reactors will also be able to generate electricity and operate mineral processing, coal liquefaction, and desalination.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

[intermezzo] _triple threat_ will start production soon
Cast: Tony Jaa, Iko Uwais, Tiger Hu Chen, Scott Adkins, Michael Jai White, Bisping, Jeeja Yanin, Celina Jade





Plot: a billionaire’s daughter becomes the target of a mercenary cartel. Her only protection are two down-on-their-luck fighters and a third who has vowed revenge against the others.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> [intermezzo] _triple threat_ will start production soon
> Cast: Tony Jaa, Iko Uwais, Tiger Hu Chen, Scott Adkins, Michael Jai White, Bisping, Jeeja Yanin, Celina Jade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Triple Threat_ revolves after a billionaire’s daughter becomes the target of a mercenary cartel. Her only protection are two down-on-their-luck fighters and a third who has vowed revenge against the others.


Holy god!!holy god!!holy god!!!

This is gonna be SUPER SICK!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

GraveDigger388 said:


> Holy god!!holy god!!holy god!!! This is gonna be SUPER SICK!!



Indeed, many dubbed this as the ASIAN Expendables... Jaa, Iko and Chen will become the protagonists while Adkins, White, and Bispings will act as the Antagonists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indeed, many dubbed this as the ASIAN Expendables... Jaa, Iko and Chen will become the protagonists while Adkins, White, and Bispings will act as the Antagonists.


Expendables indeed..

Minus the grumpy old men.


----------



## mandala

*Thales Strengthens Relationship with PT Len in Indonesia*



PR Newswire April 6, 2017

JAKARTA, Indonesia, April 6, 2017 /PRNewswire/ --

*Key Points*

• Thales and PT Len extend MoU for further cooperation in combat management systems

• MoU paves the way for greater collaboration and transfer-of-technology on combat systems' integration

• Strengthened partnership and technology transfer is aligned with Indonesia's ambitions of developing local industrial expertise for maintenance of its defence equipment

State-owned electronics company PT Len reaffirms confidence in Thales with the extension of a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) for further cooperation in combat management systems in Indonesia.






A PKR class frigate

A first MoU was signed on August 26, 2014 which covered transfer of knowledge on combat management system development as well as Combat System Integration.

The extension of the existing MoU will strengthen cooperation between the two parties in areas of collaboration that will include further research and development in combat management systems, as well as the specific transfer of technology for the Thales TACTICOS CMS and other combat systems' integration. This will enable PT Len to develop its own capabilities for the software maintenance of the system throughout its life cycle.

In Indonesia, Thales works closely with key local partners in various fields, including air defence radars, ship-borne combat management systems, C5i and maritime surveillance. PT Len is Thales's main partner for STARStreak and has also cooperated with Thales in the transfer-of-technology for naval Combat Management Systems (CMS).

Thales and PT Len in Indonesia have been partners for many years and began working on the frigate programme for the Indonesian Navy in 2012. In this programme, Thales is supplying the TACTICOS Combat Management System, the SMART-S Mk2 surveillance radar, the STIR 1.2 Mk2 EO fire control system, the KINGKLIP sonar, the LINK-Y datalink, as well as its naval communication and navigation systems. The first of the two PKR frigates was delivered, on schedule, to the Indonesian Ministry on Defence in early February this year.

Thales' work in local transfer-of-technology is aligned with Indonesia's ambitions of developing its local industrial capabilities in services and support, thereby allowing the country to be more self-sufficient in the provision and maintenance of defence equipment.

Leonard Greindl, Country Director, Thales in Indonesia:

"The extension of the existing MoU we have with PT Len is testament to the confidence our local partners have in Thales' services and underscores our commitment to developing capabilities in the local industry."

"We value the trust our customers have placed in us, and through our long-standing relationship with PT Len, Thales remains committed to supporting the Indonesian Navy as it modernises its fleet."

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/thales-strengthens-relationship-pt-len-031200860.html

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Airbus Helicopters Signs New Agreement in Indonesia

Airbus Helicopters and Indonesian Aerospace (Indonesian acronym PTDI) signed a new agreement to jointly develop local support and MRO services for the helicopters that PTDI supplies to the Indonesian military and government agencies. The two companies have been cooperating for more than 40 years, during which time they have delivered some 160 helicopters to southeast Asia’s largest country. In most cases, they have been delivered from Europe in a “green” state, for completion and mission-equipping by PTDI at its factory in Bandung.






“Indonesia plays an extremely important role in Airbus Helicopters’ global industrial footprint, and this expanded cooperation with our longstanding trusted partner speaks of our continued commitment to invest into Indonesia’s aerospace industry,” said Guillaume Faury, CEO of Airbus Helicopters. “We are also happy to be part of a strengthened alliance that would help develop Indonesia’s technical competency in helicopter maintenance,” said Budi Santoso, CEO and president of PTDI.

Airbus Helicopters said that PTDI had “implemented a robust reorganization” of its support activities. In particular, the European company said its own subsidiary in Indonesia had become involved alongside PTDI in maintenance of the NAS-332 Super Puma helicopters that the Indonesian air force (Indonesian acronym TNU-AU) operates as Presidential and VIP transports. There has recently been a controversy in Indonesia over an acquisition of three Leonardo AW101 helicopters by the previous commander of the TNI-AU. The status of that acquisition is still unclear.

_PTDI has now delivered to the TNI-AU four of the six H225M Cougar helicopters that the service ordered for the combat SAR mission. The final pair should follow in the next few weeks. _The first of these H225Ms was handed over at the Airbus Helicopters factory in Marignane, France, as long ago as November 2014. Their completion and delivery to the TNI-AU was delayed by various factors, including the gearbox trouble that has afflicted the civilian EC225 fleet after a 2012 ditching, and the late delivery of some mission equipment to Bandung. PTDI has equipped the six H225Ms with EO/IR sensor balls, FN Herstal 7.62mm machine guns and its own 2.75-inch rocket launchers.

_The next major program at Bandung is the completion of 11 AS365 Mbe Panther helicopters for the Indonesian Navy._ Following their handover at Marignane last November, the first two of these have arrived at Bandung following a long journey by seafreight. PTDI will add a dipping sonar (from L3 Com); A244/S torpedos (from Leonardo); and its own ASW mission display console.

_Another ongoing program is the completion of 12 Fennec helicopters for the Indonesian Army._ The first of these (an AS350B3) was handed over for training in 2015. It was followed in January this year by two AS550C3 helicopters that have been armed by PTDI with machine guns and rocket launchers. Another three of this type, and six twin-engine AS555APs, are all scheduled for delivery this year. More orders could follow, as the Army seeks to replace its aging Bo105s.

Despite the longstanding cooperation, a press release from Airbus Helicopters implied that it had not yet recognized PTDI as an approved completion and services center. But this would be done “upon [PTDI] successfully passing quality and safety audits,” the European company continued.

_http://www.ainonline.com/aviation-n...bus-helicopters-signs-new-agreement-indonesia_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Five New Patrol Boats Strengthen Navy*





KAL Lasa Island TNI AL, one patrol boat propeller production Tesco Indomaritim [TNI AL] ☆

A total of five Navy patrol boat KAL 28 meters alias domestic production strengthen the ranks of the Navy, namely Karakelang Island 1-6-30 KAL, KAL Nustual Island 1-9-16, 1-13-45 Ambalat Island KAL, KAL Sangihe Island 1 -8-31 and KAL Trangan Island 1-11-16.

Logistics Assistant Chief of Staff of the Navy, Rear Admiral TNI Mulyadi, presided over the handover of five ships was made by PT Tesco Indomaritim, in Pantai Mutiara, North Jakarta, on Thursday.

The addition of these patrol boats into force for a limited patrols in the security forces of the sea and the Navy base.

Procurement of five units of the ships he said, according to the procedural criteria ship construction from the initial draft, hydrodynamics laboratory testing to detailed design and supervised the task force, that has met basic standards of ship building.

*antaranews*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Satria Manggala said:


> Five New Patrol Boats Strengthen Navy








Tesco Indomaritim is currently also pretty busy building KMC-Komando & KAL boats

KMC-Komando for the Army & the Navy









Fast Offshore Patrol Craft 36 for the Navy









Tesco Indomaritim Workshop

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## tuanhirang



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*PERESMIAN KRI R.E. MARTADINATA – 331 AKAN DILAKSANAKAN BESOK*
6 APRIL 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Kepala Staf Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat (Kasarmabar) Laksamana Pertama TNI Yudo Margono, S.E., melaksanakan peninjauan dan pengecekan Komplek Satuan Koarmabar I Pondok Dayung, Tanjung Priok, Jakarta Utara dalam rangka upacara peresmian KRI R.E. Martadinata-331 yang akan dilaksanakan pada hari Jumat, tanggal 7 April 2017.

Kasarmabar Laksamana Pertama TNI Yudo Margono, S.E., dalam kesempatan tersebut antara lain melakukan peninjauan dan menyaksikan pelaksanaan geladi upacara peresmian KRI R.E. Martadinata-331 di dermaga Komplek Satuan Koarmabar I, melakukan pengecekan kesiapan sarana dan prasarana fasilitas labuh KRI serta sarana pendukung lainnya.

Dalam kegiatan tersebut, Kasarmabar didampingi para Asisten Pangarmabar, para Komandan Satuan jajaran Koarmabar serta para Kepala Dinas/Kepala Satuan Kerja Koarmabar.

_Photo : KRI RE Martadinata 331 (The Jakarta Post)_

_Sumber : Pen Koarmabar_

hmm usually major capital warship is for Eastern fleets, but now for Western fleets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Jumat, 07 April 2017*


*Rudal Grom dengan meriam 23 mm Zur 23-2 KG [ARC] ★*

*P*anglima Kodam XVIII Kasuari Mayjend TNI Joppie Onesimus Wayangkau, saat menghadiri upacara pembukaan Tentara Manunggal Membangun Desa (TMMD) reguler ke-98 tahun 2017 di Kampung Muturi, Distrik Manimeri, Kabupaten Teluk Bintuni, Papua Barat, sempat menyinggung tentang Detasemen Rudal yang siap dibangun di Kabupaten Teluk Bintuni.

Detasemen Rudal, kata Wayangkau, sengaja dimasukkan dalam rencana strategis teritorial Kodam baru di Papua Barat untuk menjaga aset vital negara. Salah satunya di kilang minyak dan gas bumi yang dioperasikan SKK Migas dan BP Tangguh.

"_Di sini akan didirikan satu Detasemen Rudal di bawah Kodam XVIII Kasuari. Tujuannya, menjaga aset vital milik negara, yang melakukan kegiatan pertambangan minyak dan gas bumi di kawasan ini,_" ujarnya di Bintuni, Rabu, 5 April 2017.

Disinggung soal tingkat urgensi pendirian Detasemen Rudal, Wayangkau menyebutkan sudah menjadi tugas TNI untuk menjaga aset vital nasional milik negara. Tidak saja di Kodam XVIII Kasuari, menurutnya, di daerah lain juga ada Detasemen Rudal.

"_Dengan adanya Detasemen Rudal, otomatis, di sini akan ada radar pemantau sehingga pekerja dan masyarakat yang berdiam di sekitarnya merasa aman, tanpa gangguan dan ancaman dari luar,_" tuturnya.

Rencana pendirian Detasemen Rudal, Wayangkau melanjutkan, juga untuk menindaklanjuti pengaduan masyarakat tentang kamera pengintai udara (drone). Drone itu, menurut laporan warga, selama sebulan terakhir mengintai dan meresahkan warga di sekitar Kabupaten Teluk Bintuni sampai wilayah pertambangan.

"_Kami sudah menerima informasi tentang pengintai misterius tersebut, tapi kami mengalami kesulitan mendeteksinya karena di Papua hanya ada dua radar pemantau, yaitu di Biak dan Sorong,_" katanya. Ia mengaku agenda kunjungannya ke Bintuni juga guna melihat lokasi strategis untuk pembangunan Detasemen Rudal.

Bupati Kabupaten Teluk Bintuni Petrus Kasihiu sangat mendukung rencana pendirian Detasemen Rudal Kodam XVIII Kasuari di wilayahnya. Dukungan tersebut disertai dengan penyiapan lahan serta kebutuhan lain, yang akan menunjang tugas TNI di Kabupaten Teluk Bintuni.

"_Untuk lahan, tentu akan kami siapkan. Pemda Teluk Bintuni tetap welcome dengan Kodam XVIII Kasuari demi keutuhan NKRI,_" ucapnya.

* ★ Tempo 

Indonesian army to build one Anti-aircraft missile detachment in Papua, located near Bintuni bay to defend territory*


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## umigami

tuanhirang said:


>



What unit?


----------



## GraveDigger388

umigami said:


> What unit?


Kopassus, I suppose. Not sure which group, though.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian commandos unit from 112 Raider during anti-terror training, Aceh province, April 1, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

Modern Medium Weight Tank (MMWT) will be displayed at International Defence Industry Fair 2017 in Büyükçekmece, Turkey.

*Tank Buatan Bandung Mejeng di Turki Bulan Depan*
Ardan Adhi Chandra - detikFinance






Foto: Ardan Adhi Chandra 

*Jakarta* - PT Pindad (Persero) tengah merampungkan pembuatan medium tank hasil kerja sama dengan perusahaan asal Turki, FNSS. Medium tank yang dibuat di Bandung, Jawa Barat ini rencananya akan dipamerkan di pameran alat sistem pertahanan di Turki Mei 2017 mendatang.

Pembuatan medium tank ini melibatkan dua negara sekaligus, yaitu Pindad dari Indonesia dan FNSS dari Turki. Kedua perusahaan sama-sama mengembangkan medium tank ini atau yang disebut dengan _project development_.

"Pindad kerja sama dengan mitra strategis dari Turki FNSS direncanakan pada Mei ini pada saat kegiatan pameran pertahanan di Turki akan memperlihatkan bentuk utuh dari medium tank yang selama ini dikerjakan oleh kedua negara," jelas Direktur Bisnis Produk Hankam PT Pindad Widjajanto saat dihubungi *detikFinance*, Jakarta, Jumat (7/4/2017).

Medium tank ini mampu menembus kecepatan hingga 70 kilometer (km) per jam dengan daya jelajah hingga 600 km. Medium tank ini akan dilengkapi dengan meriam dengan kaliber 105 mm yang diadopsi dari Cockerill Maintenance & Ingenierie SA Defense dari Belgia.




Foto: Ardan Adhi Chandra

"Medium tank menggunakan sistem senjata 105 mm yang merupakan hasil kerja sama putra-putri Pindad dengan Cockerill Belgium," tutur Widjajanto.

Selain itu, medium tank ini juga rencananya akan diperkenalkan pertama kali di Indonesia pada Hari Ulang Tahun (HUT) Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) 5 Oktober mendatang.

Medium tank yang bermesin diesel ini memiliki berat 30-40 ton. Kemudian untuk dimensi panjangnya adalah 7 meter, lebar 3,2 meter, dan tinggi 2,7 meter.

"Di Indonesia kala enggak salah ingat itu pada saat ulang tahun TNI 5 Oktober," ujar Widjajanto.




Foto: Ardan Adhi Chandra

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

Juanda Airport Back into military airbase for Naval aviation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

*Inaguration of KRI Raden Eddy Martandinata 331*
*Eastern Fleet Command, Surabaya, Indonesia*
April 7, 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*DANPUSLAT KODIKLAT TNI TINJAU FASILITAS FISIK PEMBUATAN MUNISI PT PINDAD*
7 APRIL 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Komandan Korem 083/Bdj Kolonel Arm Budi Eko Mulyono SSos MM. mendampingi kunjungan kerja Danpuslat Kodiklat TNI Brigjen TNI, Timbang Sembiring Meliala dan Dirlat Kodiklat TNI Brigjen TNI Awaluddin, SE. ke Divisi Munisi PT. Pindad di Turen, Kamis (6/4).

Dalam kunjungan itu Danpuslat Kodiklat TNI meninjau secara langsung fasilitas fisik pembuatan munisi baik kaliber besar maupun kaliber kecil.

Danpuslat Kodiklat TNI menerima paparan dari Direktur Bisnis Produk Pertahanan dan Keamanan Pindad, Widjajanto, yang menjelaskan tentang kemampuan PT. Pindad dalam memenuhi kebutuhan TNI.

Danpuslat Kodiklat TNI mengatakan, kunjungan kali ini adalah untuk melihat secara spesifik sejauh mana kesiapan dan kemampuan Divisi Munisi PT.Pindad dalam memenuhi kebutuhan TNI.

Kunjungan ini juga sekaligus untuk memastikan apakah policy making dalam rangka revitalisasi industri pertahanan berkualitas dan dapat implementatif.

Selain itu, melalui kunjungan ini diharapkan akan mendorong PT. Pindad khususnya Divisi Munisi dalam mendukung target sebagai line of departure dari industri pertahanan dalam negeri, baik alutsista maupun non Alutsista.

Lebih lanjut Danpuslat Kodiklat TNI mengatakan untuk mengadakan interaksi dalam kaitan kebutuhan munisi, hal itu hendaknya tidak dilihat dari seberapa besaran profitnya, tetapi yang terpenting adalah hal itu sebagai terobosan awal dalam rangka menembus pasar regional.

Sementara itu Direktur Bisnis Produk Pertahanan dan Keamanan PT Pindad mengatakan, pihaknya akan terus konsen terhadap masalah kualitas yang menjadi tuntutan user dalam hal ini TNI.

Untuk memastikan agar kualitas terus meningkat, PT Pindad membeli berbagai peralatan yang cukup mahal guna mendukung proses produksi.

“Sejak pemerintah mencanangkan revitalisasi industri pertahanan, PT Pindad sudah membeli beberapa mesin dan peralatan penunjang lainnya untuk meningkatkan fasilitas, kapasitas dan kualitas” ungkap Widjajanto.

Kegiatan tambahan kunjungan kerja Danpuslat Kodiklat TNI, masing-masing Perwira menengah yang salah satunya Danrem 083/Bdj mencoba menembak Pistol jarak 25 meter di lapangan tembak PT. Pindad.

_Photo : Danrem 083 dampingi Danpuslat Kodiklat TNI Tinjau Fasilitas Fisik Pembuatan Munisi PT Pindad (Malang Voice)_

_Sumber : Malang Voice_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

President Jokowi Security Convoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*DIRESMIKAN, KRI RE MARTADINATA-331 AKAN BERPERAN SEBAGAI ‘FLAGSHIP’*
7 APRIL 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu meresmikan kapal perang KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata-331. Ryamizard juga mengukuhkan Kolonel Laut (P) Agam Endrasmoro sebagai Komandan Kapal KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata.

“Dengan mengucapkan rasa syukur kepada Tuhan Yang Maha Esa, hari ini Jumat 7 April 2017 secara resmi KRI RE Martadinata-331 masuk jajaran TNI Angkatan Laut,” kata Ryamizard dalam amanat upacara di Dermaga Pondok Dayung TNI AL, Jakarta Utara.

Ryamizard mengatakan, perairan Indonesia memiliki nilai strategis bagi negara-negara di dunia.

Ia berharap, dengan masuknya KRI RE Martadinata-331 mampu mendukung terciptanya stabilitas keamanan.

“Masuknya KRI RE Martadinata-331 ke jajaran TNI Angkatan Laut harus mampu mendukung terciptanya stabilitas keamanan kawasan dan dapat mewujudkan indonesia sebagai poros maritim dunia,” ujar Ryamizard.

Menurut Ryamizard, pembangunan alutsista TNI merupakan kebutuhan dalam mengantisipasi berbagai ancaman.

Kapal KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata-331 merupakan hasil kerjasama alih teknologi antara TNI AL bersama PT PAL dengan galangan kapal Damen Schiede Naval Ship Building (DSNS), Belanda.

Penandatanganan kontrak dilakukan oleh Departemen Pertahanan Indonesia dengan DSNS pada 10 Juni 2012.

Fregat tersebut merupakan kapal kombatan utama TNI AL pertama yang dibangun di galangan kapal dalam negeri.

KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata-331 merupakan kapal kelima yang menerapkan teknologi SIGMA (Ship Integrated Geometrical Modularity Approach). Kapal ini akan dikukuhkan sebagai kapal pimpinan atau flagship.

Peresmian kapal dihadiri oleh Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo dan Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (Kasal) Laksmana TNI Ade Supandi.

_Photo : Peresmian KRI RE Martadinata-33 (Viva)_

_Sumber : Kompas_

KRI RE Marthadinata will act as flagship for a while

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Marine Corps prepares to pull plug on further BTR-4 acquisitions

_The Indonesian Marine Corps (Korps Marinir: KORMAR) is preparing a formal letter of request to withdraw from further acquisitions of the BTR-4 8x8 amphibious wheeled armoured personnel carriers (APCs), sources within the service has confirmed with Jane's._






The letter will be submitted to the Indonesian Ministry of Defence, in accordance with the Indonesian House of Representatives procedures for the redistribution of defence spending allocations, so that the funds originally set aside for BTR-4s can be used to procure other APC types.

The house's commission on defence, intelligence, and foreign affairs (Komisi I) had previously approved a sum of USD95 million under the country's 2017 defence budget to replace the KORMAR's ageing BTR-50PK APCs with BTR-4s. This was in addition to the initial batch of five BTR-4 APCs ordered by the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) from Ukraine's defence industry holding group UkrOboronProm in February 2014. The vehicles were delivered in September 2016.

Since October that same year, the KORMAR's 2nd Marine Group's cavalry regiment has been conducting trials of the APC, including from its base at Cilandak, South Jakarta. Among issues that surfaced during the trials include claims from service personnel that the amphibious APC is trimmed excessively by the bow when operated at full speed in the water, KORMAR officials told _Jane's_ in late-2016.

Propelled by two water-jets that are positioned on either side under the platform's hull rear, the BTR-4 can reach a top speed of 10 km/h in the water. The Indonesian vehicles have each been equipped with one ZTM-1 30 mm automatic cannon as a primary weapon, and one AGS-17 30 mm automatic grenade launcher.

_http://www.janes.com/article/69391/...es-to-pull-plug-on-further-btr-4-acquisitions_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian military blocks Malaysian optical cable project in Anambas 

_The Indonesian Military (TNI) has blocked a submarine optical cable project being undertaken by a Malaysia-based communications company, PT Sacofa, because it considers it a violation of Indonesia’s sovereignty. _






TNI commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo inspected PT Sacofa’s servers and its fibre-optic cables located in West Tarempa village, Siantan district, Anambas regency, Riau Islands, on Wednesday. He demanded the company shut down operations.

“Under Law No.17/1985 on the ratification of the UN Convention on the Law of the Sea, Indonesia gives opportunities to companies to carry out submarine optical cable instalment. To do so, they must obtain permission from the country,” Gatot said in Anambas.

The military commander claimed that PT Sacofa’s permit expired on Nov 26, 2016, but the company resumed operations on March 23 this year.

Gatot said the company’s project must be halted as it would endanger Indonesia’s security system.

“The fibre-optic cables and servers will be directly connected to a satellite. If more devices are added to the system, the technology will sense all vibrations from the sea surface or submarines,” Gatot said.

Previously the Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Ministry forbade PT Sacofa from resuming the project, alleging it would make an impact on Indonesia’s sovereignty.

_http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nati...s-malaysian-optical-cable-project-in-anambas/_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarveL

*A. Sleman Airshow *
Hari/tanggal : Kamis,27 April 2017
Jam : 07.00 wib s/d 22.00
Tempat : Stadion Maguwoharjo Kab. Sleman.

*B. Kulonprogo Airshow*
Hari / tanggal : Jum’at,28 April 2017
Jam : 07.00 wib s/d 22.00
Tempat : Alun-alun Wates Kab. Kulon Progo.
CONTENT ACARA : 
1. Terbang Lintas Microlight Banner
2. Terbang Lintas Microlight
3. Terbang Lintas Paramotor
4. The Jupiters Display
5. Terjun Payung
6. Aeromodelling
7. Pentas Seni/Hiburan
8. Pameran/Bazzar
9. Giat Pordirga
10.Micro Light Round Robin
11.Gantolle
12.Paralayang
13.Big Formation
14.Bogie Jumping

*C. Jogja Airshow*
Hari/tanggal : Sabtu,29 April 2017
Jam : 07.00 wib s/d 22.00
Tempat : Jalan Malioboro, Yogyakarta,Alun – alun Utara Yogyakarta
CONTENT ACARA
1. Karnaval Dirgantara
2. Aeromodelling
3. Terbang Lintas Microlight Banner
4. Terbang Lintas Microlight
5. The Jupiters Display
6. Terjun Payung
7. Pegassus Heli Aerobatic Team
8. Pentas Seni/Hiburan
9. Pameran/Bazzar
10.Giat Pordirga
11.Micro Light Round Robin
12.Gantolle
13.Paralayang
14.Big Formation

*D. Jogja International Airshow*
Hari/tanggal : Minggu,30 April 2017
Jam : 07.00 s/d 17.00
Tempat : Depok Airstrip
CONTENT ACARA
1. Terbang Lintas Microlight Banner
2. Solo Aerobatic Pitts 2C
3. Terbang Lintas Microlight
4. Terbang Lintas Paramotor
5. The Jupiters Display
6. Terjun Payung
7. Pegassus Heli Aerobatic Team
8. Aeromodelling
9. Pentas Seni/Hiburan
10.Pameran/Bazzar
11.Giat Pordirga
12.Micro Light Round Robin
13.Gantolle
14.Paralayang
15.Big Formation
16.Bogie Jumping

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Australia and Indonesia prepare to boost defence technology partnership*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
07 April 2017
Australia and Indonesia are preparing to boost their defence science and technology partnership, the Australian Department of Defence (DoD) has confirmed to _Jane's_ .

The two countries' defence technology relationship is set to expand following meetings in November 2016 between Dr Alex Zelinsky, head of the Australia's Defence Science and Technology Group, and Dr Anne Kusmayati, head of the Indonesian Ministry of Defence's research and development agency.

"Australia and Indonesia are currently scoping options for the reinvigoration of bilateral defence science and technology collaboration," said the DoD spokesperson. He added that during meetings between Zelinsky and Kusmayati it was agreed that Australia and Indonesia would "work together to develop a programme of co-operation".

http://www.janes.com/article/69395/...epare-to-boost-defence-technology-partnership

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Menjelang puncak peringatan usianya yang ke 71 tahun, TNI AU menggelar gladi besih, Jumat (7/4/2017). Upacara puncaknya yang diramaikan atraksi kemampuan berbagai kesatuan tempur TNI AU akan berlangsung pada Minggu (9/4/2017) mendatang dan dipusatkan di Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta.










Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu meresmikan KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata-331 di Dermaga Pondok Dayung TNI AL, Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, Jumat (7/4/2017). KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata-331 merupakan kapal Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) SIGMA 10514 pertama yang dibangun di galangan kapal dalam negeri PT PAL Indonesia, bekerja sama dengan perusahaan kapal Belanda Damen Schiede Naval Ship Building

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Nike

from ARC.web.id

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Guy on the right got Navy Seal trident badge and one on the left got Airborne SOF badge

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Leopard 2RI MBT. Credit to Pen Kostrad.






https://m.facebook.com/lembagakeris/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

We Are Indonesia Airforce

Happy 71th Anniversary

@Bams

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## toke115



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Satria Manggala

HUT TNI AU ke 71


























Source from detik/Akhmad Mustaqim

* Latihan pesawat jet tempur sambut HUT TNI AU 2017 melintas di pemukiman*

Mirana Davion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

dog fight

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

Mr.President and the Indonesian fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana




----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Low Altitude Dogfight

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia's police kill 6 suspected Islamic State militants*






JAKARTA:* Indonesia's police shot dead six suspected Islamic State (IS)-linked militants in a gunfight on Java island over the weekend,* a police spokesman said on Sunday (Apr 9).

*Seven men drove up to a traffic police post on Saturday and fired shots at the officers. Nobody was injured but a car chase ensued.*

The seven men then abandoned their vehicle and fled into an agricultural area in Tuban, in East Java.

"When the local police swept through the area, a gunshot was heard.* A gunfight took place after and six of the men died,"* said national police spokesman Rikwanto, who goes by one name.

Police arrested one member of the group alive.






Police claim the *attackers were part of the of IS-linked Jamaah Ansharut Daulah (JAD) network, which has been blamed for a series of recent attacks in Indonesia including one in Jakarta last January.*

Numerous recent IS-linked plots in Indonesia have been botched or foiled, with analysts saying that many of the country's militants lack the capacity to launch serious attacks.

Indonesia has suffered a series of Islamic militant attacks in the past 15 years, including the 2002 Bali bombings that killed 202 people, mostly foreign tourists.

A sustained crackdown weakened the most dangerous networks but the emergence of IS has proved a potent new rallying cry for radicals.






- AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Happy 71st Indonesian Air Force Anniversary. CN-235 MPA equipped with Selex SAGE 600 ESM for the Indonesian Air Force. Credit to PT DI.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BSqHm23Az7z/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Tidak Ada Pesawat Tua, Tidak Ada Pesawa Rongsokan, Kenapa?*
April 9, 2017
3730




Pesawat C-130 Hercules TNI Angkatan Udara yang menjalani pemeliharaan tingkat sedang di Hanggar Skadron Teknik 022, Lanud Abdul Rahman Saleh, Malang. Sumber gambar: Ery
Menurut anda, berapakah usia penggunaan suatu pesawat? Apakah 10 tahun, 25 tahun atau bahkan 50 tahun? Tak ada jawaban yang tepat, karena ternyata sebuah pesawat tidak memiliki usia pakai. Jadi sejatinya tidak ada pesawat yang tua dan tidak ada pesawat yang rongsokan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

P6 ATAV Vehicle. Credit to Anis DF.






https://www.instagram.com/p/BSqqyxbh48n/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Airforce to create new fighter squadron in El Tari, East Nusa Tenggara





FROM INDONESIA
*PENEMPATAN SKUADRON TEMPUR DI NTT MASUK DALAM RENCANA STRATEGIS*
10 APRIL 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Penempatan skuadron tempur di wilayah NTT sudah masuk dalam rencana strategis TNI demi pengamanan wilayah udara di kawasan perbatasan. Hanya saja, hal tersebut masih menunggu keputusan pemerintah dan penetapan anggaran oleh DPR RI.

Hal ini dikatakan Danlanud El Tari, Kolonel Pnb Jorry S. Koloay,S.IP kepada wartawan disela-sela acara Peringatan Hari Ulang Tahun (HUT) TNI Angkatan Udara ke-71 di Lanud El Tari tersebut, Minggu (9/4/2017) siang.

“Penempatan skuadron tempur di NTT sudah ada dalam rencana strategis. Tapi masih menunggu keputusan pemerintah dan anggaran di DPR RI,” kata Koloay.

Koloay mengatakan hal ini ketika ditanya wartawan perihal makna peringatan HUT TNI AU ke-71 bagi Lanud El Tari Kupang.

Menurut Koloay, ada dua hal penting yang diingatkan bagi TNI AU pada HUT-nya yang ke-71 ini yakni penegakan hukum dan menjaga kedaulatan wilayah udara Indonesia.

Penegakan hukum, kata Koloay, berkaitan dengan pengembangan kekuatan dan kemampuan. Yang termasuk pengembangan kekuatan seperti penambahan pesawat tempur, radar, rudal, kesiapan pangkalan udara dan lainnya.

Sementara pengembangan kemampuan seperti kesiapan personil dan lainnya.

Khusus di Lanud El Tari, kata Koloay, sarana-dan sarana untuk mendukung operasi penerbangan terutama operasi militer memang masih terbatas. Namun kedepannya, pembenahan sarana-prasarana dan fasilitas Lanud El Tari akan terus dilakukan.

Bahkan, kata Koloay, sesuai rencana strategis TNI dan TNI AU, Lanud El Tari akan ditingkatkan statusnya dengan penempatan Skuadron Tempur.

Karena itu, berbagai persiapan fasilitas, sarana dan prasarana akan terus dilakukan. Tinggal menunggu keputusan pemerintah dan penetapan anggaran oleh DPR RI.

Peringatan Hari Ulang Tahun (HUT) TNI Angkatan Udara ke-71 berlangsung cukup meriah di Lanud El Tari Kupang, Minggu (9/4/2017) siang. Setelah upacara, peringatan HUT TNI AU dilanjutkan dengan acara ramah tamah di lokasi yang sama.

Gubernur NTT, Frans Lebu Raya bersama Forkompinda NTT serta tokoh agama dan tokoh masyarakat tampak hadir pada upacara peringatan HUT TNI AU ini. Peringatan HUT TNI AU juga diwarnai penampilan drum band siswa SMP Angkasa Penfui serta tarian mogi e oleh ibu-ibu PIA Ardhya Garini Cabang 7/D.II Lanud El Tari dan Paduan Suara Lanud El Tari Kupang.

Peringatan Hari Ulang Tahun (HUT) TNI Angkatan Udara ke-71 Tahun 2017 ini mengambil tema “Dilandasi Jiwa Ksatria, Militan, Loyal dan Profesionalisme, TNI AU Bersama Rakyat Siap Menjaga Kedaulatan dan Keutuhan NKRI”.

Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (Kasau) Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto, S.IP., dalam amanatnya yang dibacakan Danlanud El Tari, Kolonel Pnb Jorry S. Koloay,S.IP menegaskan sejumlah hal terutama kesiapan TNI AU menjaga keutuhan wilayah NKRI dan pengamanan wilayah udara Indonesia.

_Photo : F-16 TNI AU di Lanud El-Tari Kupang. (istimewa)_

_Sumber : Tribunnews_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Kostrad 8th Cavalry Battalion received delivery of 9 units Leopard 2RI MBT & 1 unit Leopard AVLB. Credit to Portal Komando.





















http://www.portal-komando.com/2017/04/kekuatan-bertambah-yonkav-8-kostrad.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Leopard AVLB arrival at Indonesian Army Kostrad 8th Cavalry Battalion base. Credit to Divif 2 Kostrad.











http://divif2kostrad.com/2017/04/10/kekuatan-bertambah-yonkav-8-kostrad-terima-alutsista-baru/#

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> *Indonesia's police kill 6 suspected Islamic State militants*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAKARTA:* Indonesia's police shot dead six suspected Islamic State (IS)-linked militants in a gunfight on Java island over the weekend,* a police spokesman said on Sunday (Apr 9).
> 
> *Seven men drove up to a traffic police post on Saturday and fired shots at the officers. Nobody was injured but a car chase ensued.*
> 
> The seven men then abandoned their vehicle and fled into an agricultural area in Tuban, in East Java.
> 
> "When the local police swept through the area, a gunshot was heard.* A gunfight took place after and six of the men died,"* said national police spokesman Rikwanto, who goes by one name.
> 
> Police arrested one member of the group alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police claim the *attackers were part of the of IS-linked Jamaah Ansharut Daulah (JAD) network, which has been blamed for a series of recent attacks in Indonesia including one in Jakarta last January.*
> 
> Numerous recent IS-linked plots in Indonesia have been botched or foiled, with analysts saying that many of the country's militants lack the capacity to launch serious attacks.
> 
> Indonesia has suffered a series of Islamic militant attacks in the past 15 years, including the 2002 Bali bombings that killed 202 people, mostly foreign tourists.
> 
> A sustained crackdown weakened the most dangerous networks but the emergence of IS has proved a potent new rallying cry for radicals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - AFP



Hey Guys can you tell more about your Police Force there equipment from a regular Police Guy to SWAT and your internal intelligence agencies I would love to know about brother Indonesia I know a lot about your armed forces but Police is still question.

@madokafc

*Frigate With Anti-ship, Anti-Sub Combat Capabilities Joins Indonesian Navy*






Indonesian Navy Operationalizes First Modern Guided Missile Frigate

The Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) has commissioned its first Martadinata class guided-missile frigate, KRI Raden Eddy which has anti-ship and anti-submarine combat capabilities.

Indonesian defence minister Ryamnizard Ryacudu officiated a ceremony to commission the frigate into the Navy last weekend at Tanjung Priok , IHS Jane's 360 reported today.

Raden Eddy Martadinata is the first of two 105 m frigates jointly constructed by Indonesian shipbuilder PT PAL and Dutch shipbuilder Damen. The vessel was handed over to the TNI-AL in January 2017.

The 2,400-tonne platform features an overall length of 105.1 m, an overall beam of 14 m, and a hull draught of 3.7 m.

The vessel can attain a top speed of 30 kt, and a range of 4,000 n miles at 18 kt.

The frigate's core mission systems have been supplied by Thales Nederland, including the TACTICOS combat management system, SMART-S Mk 2 surveillance radar, and STIR 1.2 EO Mk 2 radar/electro-optical tracking system, Janes reported.

Weapons onboard the platform includes a Leonardo (Oto Melara) 76/62 Super Rapid gun. The vessel has also been fitted to deploy MBDA VL-MICA anti-air missiles, MM 40 Exocet anti-ship missiles, and 324 mm torpedoes.

The second ship, christened as KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai was launched by PT PAL in September 2016 and is expected to be commissioned later year.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/18...pabilities_Joins_Indonesian_Navy#.WOuchTt95PY


----------



## Nike

@Zarvan 

there is two types of Police Forces in Indonesia, first your regular police forces unit. The regular unit consist of Sabhara units (your average police in which you can meet everyday), traffic units, sea and coast units, etc. Second is paramilitary forces like police units, in general they are parts of Brimob Corps. They are consist of anti guerilla and para units, some of them holds airborne jumps, jungle warfare and assault brevet. Brimob is heavily armed and well equipped compared to Sabhara units.











Shanara unit of Polri, they known to use Shabara version of SS1 assault rifle as their main weapons

meanwhile


















Brimob forces, they are the mainstay forces to uphold internal law and order. Modern Brimob forces got APCs, helicopter and other equipments to support their immense task.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Brazil sign deal to boost defence industry collaboration*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
10 April 2017
Indonesia and Brazil have signed a defence co-operation agreement with a view to expanding related trade and industrial engagement, the Ministry of Defence (MoD) in Jakarta has said.

The memorandum of understanding (MOU) was signed 6 April at the Latin American Aerospace and Defence (LAAD) exhibition in Brazil and places emphasis on enhancing support for Brazilian defence products operated by the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI).

The MoD said that initial focus areas under the MOU would be Brazilian support in boosting in-country maintenance, repair, and overhaul for 16 Embraer EMB-314 Super Tucano trainer/light-attack aircraft procured by the TNI in 2012 and 36 Avibras Astros II multiple rocket launcher (MRL) systems acquired in 2014.

http://www.janes.com/article/69430/...-deal-to-boost-defence-industry-collaboration

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gondes

Just share...TNI AU power as per 2017 according to ANTARA






http://www.antaranews.com/info-grafis/20595/hut-ke-71-tni-au

The number of planes a bit odd..as it doesn't reflect the complete equipments TNI AU has...

Back to the list of the new procurement of equipments @madokafc:
*Air Force*
1. 12 Su30/Su 27
2. 24 F16 C/D
3. 11 C295
4. 4 Cn 235 MPA
5. 9 C130H hercules
6. 2 Boeing 737 ex garuda
7. 9 Caracal Ec235
8. 6 Ground station radar
9. 112 APC
10. 16 Super Tucano
11. 16 T50 GE
12. 18 KT1 Won bee
13. 18 Grob Trainer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

@Zarvan 

Indonesian National Police units (Regular and Brimob/Mobile Brigade Corps)











gondes said:


> Just share...TNI AU power as per 2017 according to ANTARA
> 
> View attachment 390090
> 
> 
> http://www.antaranews.com/info-grafis/20595/hut-ke-71-tni-au
> 
> The number of planes a bit odd..as it doesn't reflect the complete equipments TNI AU has...
> 
> Back to the list of the new procurement of equipments @madokafc:
> *Air Force*
> 1. 12 Su30/Su 27
> 2. 24 F16 C/D
> 3. 11 C295
> 4. 4 Cn 235 MPA
> 5. 9 C130H hercules
> 6. 2 Boeing 737 ex garuda
> 7. 9 Caracal Ec235
> 8. 6 Ground station radar
> 9. 112 APC
> 10. 16 Super Tucano
> 11. 16 T50 GE
> 12. 18 KT1 Won bee
> 13. 18 Grob Trainer



Only 8 Super Tucano? we have 15 units

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> @Zarvan
> 
> Indonesian National Police units (Regular and Brimob/Mobile Brigade Corps)
> View attachment 390093
> 
> View attachment 390094
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 8 Super Tucano? we have 15 units


By the way I just ready your Police Force just like our Police Force is not very popular among people


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> By the way I just ready your Police Force just like our Police Force is not very popular among people


Most police force are not popular among local people, just like in US.


----------



## Nike

*RYAMIZARD RYACUDU KUNJUNGI MABES TNI AU BAHAS RENSTRA*
11 APRIL 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT


Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu, Selasa (11/4) melaksanakan kunjungan ke Markas Besar TNI AU yang disambut secara langsung oleh Kepala Staf TNI AU Marsekal TNI Hadi Widjajanto beserta jajarannya di Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur.

Kedatangan Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu mengunjungi Mabes TNI AU ini adalah kunjungan silaturahmi Menhan sebagai upaya menjalin kedekatan dengan Kasau dan jajarannya demi kelancaran kinerja Kemhan.

Melalui kunjungan ini, Menhan berharap agar setiap langkah dan program kerja pertahanan yang telah disusun terutama dalam hal ini TNI AU dapat terlaksana dengan baik selaras dengan kebijakan-kebijakan yang telah berlaku. Pada dasarnya Menhan mendukung setiap program yang diajukan sesuai dengan prosedur dan koridor hukum yang berlaku.

Turut mendampingi Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu dalam kunjungan ini, Sekretaris Jenderal Kementerian Pertahanan Laksdya TNI Dr Widodo, Dirjen Kuathan Kemhan Mayjen TNI Bambang Hartawan MSc, Dirjen Renhan Kemhan Marsda TNI Abdul Muis, Dirjen Pothan Kemhan Dr Sutrimo, Kabaranahan Kemhan Laksda TNI Leonardi, Ses Ditjen Strahan Kemhan Laksma TNI Toto Permanto, Irku Itjen Kemhan Brigjen TNI Bambang Sutomo, Karo TU Setjen Kemhan Brigjen TNI Ida Bagus Purwalaksana, dan Karo Um Setjen Kemhan Brigjen TNI Dessano Indrasakti.

Saat menerima kunjungan Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu, Kasau Marsekal TNI Hadi Widjajanto yang sebelumnya pernah menjabat sebagai Irjen Kemhan ini didampingi oleh Wakasau Marsdya TNI Hadiyan Sumitaatmadja dan jajarannya.

Dalam kunjungan Menhan ini, Kasau menjelaskan mengenai program-program pengadaan TNI AU yang sedang dilaksanakan dalam rencana strategis kedua ini (2015-2019) dan beberapa program baru yang diharapkan dapat masuk dalam renstra II ini atau renstra III. 

_Photo : AW-101 (Biffo)_

_Sumber : Pen Kemhan_


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Air Force, SAR Combat helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Air Force will Add 134 Aircraft*





thenational

Sunday, April 9, 2017 | 20:29 pm
Republika / Rakhmawaty La'lang

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA - The Indonesian Air Force (AU) plans to increase its main weaponry system (defense equipment) to support defense Indonesian airspace. There are 134 special aircraft to aircraft of various types.

"Depending on the government to provide how many of this year, totaling 134 aircraft target of various kinds. From PT DI is no air Puma / Superpuma. There are no plans to replace the Hercules, remains the backbone of the Air Force," said Chief Information Office (Dispen) Air Force Air Commodore Jemi Trisonjaya in Jakarta, Sunday (9/4).

He said that transparency in this case also be of interest in the Air Force procurement of defense equipment, including aircraft. There are some efforts that have been made towards the transparency, such as a good management, including conducting the procurement of goods and services and perform integrated information system.

The meaning of goods and services, namely the requirement starting from the bottom point, provision shall be submitted to the unit on, all can be monitored properly, including the types of goods and prices. Planning under, the most important own basis that the items required, whether online goods can be monitored and measured. So there is no buildup of zones that are not needed.

In the 2nd year Strategic Plan 2015-2019, the Air Force will add a wide range of defense equipment among the best replacement for the F-5, the addition of the existing radar radar 20 to 32 radar with the addition of 12 radar, the addition of a light transport aircraft Cassa 212 nine plane.

Later additions to Combat SAR helicopters are being berjala and the addition of multi-purpose helicopters that can be used for the transport of troops and used for SAR. In the future, according to Jemi, the Air Force wants to air early warning (early warning) that can be structured to cover the activities of air operations area.

*Republika*


----------



## Satria Manggala

An Indonesian Sukhoi Su-30 jet fighter performing a stunt at a ceremony to mark the 71st anniversary of the Indonesian Air Force yesterday. Held at Halim Perdanakusuma Airport in Jakarta, the celebrations included performances or appearances by other fighter jets such as the F-16, Hawk and Super Tucano. Indonesia plans to buy eight Su-35 multi-role air superiority fighter jets from Russia to boost the capabilities of its air force.

http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se-asia/indonesian-air-force-marks-anniversary-with-a-flourish

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyhigh88

Photo Session
*The President with fighter pilots during 71th Anniversary of the Airforce
Halim Perdanakusuma AFB, Jakarta
April 9, 2017*




*Presiden Bersama Penerbang TNI AU*
Presiden Joko Widodo (tengah) bersama Ibu Negara Iriana Joko Widodo (kelima kanan) dan Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Udara Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto (kelima kiri) berfoto bersama dengan 152 pilot pesawat tempur TNI AU di Terminal Selatan Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, Minggu (9/4/2017). Dalam kunjungan tersebut, Presiden mengucapkan selamat hari ulang tahun ke-71 kepada TNI Angkatan Udara dan mengapresiasi kepada jajaran TNI AU yang telah menjalankan perannya sebagai penjaga wilayah udara Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia (NKRI). (ANTARA/Biropers Setpres-Laily)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia Tawarkan Produk Kendaraan Militer ke Angola*



Andreas Gerry Tuwo
11 Apr 2017, 22:30 WIB

*Liputan6.com, Jakarta* Menteri Luar Negeri Retno Marsudi menerima kunjungan dari Menteri Hubungan Eksternal Angola, Georges Rebelo Pinto Chikoti. Sejumlah hal yang menjadi kepentingan bersama dibicarakan dalam pertemuan ini.

Dalam pertemuan ini, Menlu Retno menyampaikan penawaran sejumlah peralatan dari industri strategis Indonesia kepada Angola. 

"Kita tawarkan beberapa produk industri strategis, seperti produk dari pesawat buatan PT DI, kendaraan angkut militer buatan PT Pindad, kapal laut buatan PT PAL dan gerbong kereta dari PT INKA," ucap Menlu Retno di Gedung Pancasila, Selasa (11/4/2017).

Terkait penawaran dari Indonesia, disambut baik oleh Chikoti. Salah satu yang paling menarik adalah penawaran gerbong kereta.

Baca Juga


Proses Pengangkatan Selama 8 Jam, F-16 Tergelincir Dievakuasi 
Indonesia, Satu-satunya Negara ASEAN yang Dikunjungi Wapres AS
Jokowi Terima Kunjungan Wapres Angola
"Kami melihat potensi industri tersebut, kalian punya kereta dan rel, area potensial untuk produksi pertahanan kami juga tertarik," sebut Chikoti.

Bahkan, Chikoti menyebut dirinya dan delegasi Angola, setelah mengunjungi Menlu, berencana mengunjungi secara langsung PT Dirgantara Indonesia dan PT Pindad untuk menjajaki peluang yang dapat dikembangkan.

Pada pertemuan bilateral selain membicarakan pengembangan hubungan bilateral, RI-Angola menyetujui penandatangan tiga dokumen perjanjian.

Persetujuan yang disepakati adalah bebas visa bagi pemegang paspor diplomatik dan dinas, lalu perjanjian umum kerja sama ekonomi, ilmiah, teknik dan budaya dan terakhir memorandum saling pengertian mengenai konsultasi politik antara Kementerian Luar Negeri RI dan Kementerian Hubungan Eksternal Angola.

RI dan Angola membuka hubungan diplomatik sejak 2001. Angola merupakan mitra dagang RI terbesar ke-3 di kawasan Afrika sub-Sahara setelah Afrika Selatan dan Nigeria. 

Nilai perdagangan Indonesia dan Angola pada tahun 2016 berkisar pada angka US$ 292,8 juta, terutama dari sektor migas. Angka perdagangan ini mengalami penurunan 62% dari US$777 juta pada 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

hmm 

after El Tari the air force want to built another fighter squadron in Eastern region, the candidate is either in near Sorong or Morotai...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Looks like the Indonesian Army plan to order additional Leopard 2 tanks.

*HUT TNI 2017 Pamerkan Helikopter Apache*

Selasa, 11 April 2017 20:55 WIB
Pewarta: Abdul Kadir





Helikopter Apache (worldofdefence.com)

Makassar (Antara Sulsel)- Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Darat (KSAD) Jenderal TNI Mulyono mengatakan pihaknya berencana memamerkan helikopter Apache buatan Amerika Serikat pada perayaan Hari Ulang Tahun (HUT) TNI pada 5 Oktober 2017.

*"Nanti pada 5 Oktober, kita sudah punya Helikopter Apache, dan kami juga akan membeli beberapa tambahan tank Leopard," ujar KSAD Jenderal TNI Mulyono saat menghadiri acara temu muka dengan jajaran Kodam VII/Wirabuana di Markas Batalyon Kavaleri-10/Mendagiri di Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Selasa.*

Jenderal Mulyono mengatakan proses kedatangan helikopter penyerang itu sudah dilakukan sejak lama, bahkan komunikasi dengan pihak pabrikan dilakukan secara intensif agar helikopter itu bisa segera tiba di Indonesia.

Ia menjelaskan TNI AD saat ini memiliki alutsista yang modern dan tidak kalah dengan negara lain seperti halnya tank Leopard yang merupakan salah satu tank tercanggih di dunia.

KASAD menambahkan TNI Armed dan Kostrad telah memiliki senjata "multiple launch rocket system (MLRS)" Astros II MK6 buatan Brasil yang merupakan peralatan perang yang canggih.

*"Jadi TNI AD ke depan akan memiliki alutsista tercanggih di dunia. Kita juga segera mendatangkan beberapa peralatan baru termasuk tank Leopard dan helikopter Apache," ujarnya.*

Jenderal Mulyono mengatakan para prajurit TNI harus siap untuk memanfaatkan fasilitas alusista canggih tersebut, dengan syarat harus berlatih dengan sungguh-sungguh.

"Kami percaya jika prajurit yang berada dalam lingkup Kodam VII/Wirabuana yang pada 12 April 2017 akan resmi berganti nama menjadi Kodam XIV/Hasanuddin juga bisa memanfaatkan sejumlah peralatan terbaru itu secara maksimal," ujar KASAD.

http://www.antarasulsel.com/berita/81916/hut-tni-2017-pamerkan-helikopter-apache

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

mandala said:


> Looks like the Indonesian Army plan to order additional Leopard 2 tanks.
> 
> *HUT TNI 2017 Pamerkan Helikopter Apache*
> 
> Selasa, 11 April 2017 20:55 WIB
> Pewarta: Abdul Kadir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helikopter Apache (worldofdefence.com)
> 
> Makassar (Antara Sulsel)- Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Darat (KSAD) Jenderal TNI Mulyono mengatakan pihaknya berencana memamerkan helikopter Apache buatan Amerika Serikat pada perayaan Hari Ulang Tahun (HUT) TNI pada 5 Oktober 2017.
> 
> *"Nanti pada 5 Oktober, kita sudah punya Helikopter Apache, dan kami juga akan membeli beberapa tambahan tank Leopard," ujar KSAD Jenderal TNI Mulyono saat menghadiri acara temu muka dengan jajaran Kodam VII/Wirabuana di Markas Batalyon Kavaleri-10/Mendagiri di Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Selasa.*
> 
> Jenderal Mulyono mengatakan proses kedatangan helikopter penyerang itu sudah dilakukan sejak lama, bahkan komunikasi dengan pihak pabrikan dilakukan secara intensif agar helikopter itu bisa segera tiba di Indonesia.
> 
> Ia menjelaskan TNI AD saat ini memiliki alutsista yang modern dan tidak kalah dengan negara lain seperti halnya tank Leopard yang merupakan salah satu tank tercanggih di dunia.
> 
> KASAD menambahkan TNI Armed dan Kostrad telah memiliki senjata "multiple launch rocket system (MLRS)" Astros II MK6 buatan Brasil yang merupakan peralatan perang yang canggih.
> 
> *"Jadi TNI AD ke depan akan memiliki alutsista tercanggih di dunia. Kita juga segera mendatangkan beberapa peralatan baru termasuk tank Leopard dan helikopter Apache," ujarnya.*
> 
> Jenderal Mulyono mengatakan para prajurit TNI harus siap untuk memanfaatkan fasilitas alusista canggih tersebut, dengan syarat harus berlatih dengan sungguh-sungguh.
> 
> "Kami percaya jika prajurit yang berada dalam lingkup Kodam VII/Wirabuana yang pada 12 April 2017 akan resmi berganti nama menjadi Kodam XIV/Hasanuddin juga bisa memanfaatkan sejumlah peralatan terbaru itu secara maksimal," ujar KASAD.
> 
> http://www.antarasulsel.com/berita/81916/hut-tni-2017-pamerkan-helikopter-apache


I HOPE ITS A LEO a6


----------



## skyhigh88

*71st Anniversary of the Air Force Rehearsal*
foto.metrotvnews.com
07 April 2017 15:42 WIB










Korps Pasukan Khas is the special forces and infantry corps of the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU). This unit is also known as the Orange Berets.





Jupiter Aerobatic Team is the Indonesian Air Force aerobatic display team equipped with KAI KT-1B Woongbi 





Sukhoi Su-27 launches countermeasure flares during a demonstration.





Special flypast over Jakarta to mark the 71st Anniversary of the founding of the Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

meanwhile at Yon arhanudri 2 Kostrad





credit to rizki kurnia at instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Steps Up War Against Terrorism Financing*
A new pact highlights the attention Jakarta is paying to a key field in the battle against the Islamic State.


By Prashanth Parameswaran
April 12, 2017


On April 12, state news agency ANTARA reported that Indonesia’s counterterrorism agency and anti-money laundering agency had inked an agreement to strengthen efforts to combat terrorism financing. The new pact highlights the attention that Indonesia is paying to the field amid the rising threat from the Islamic State.

Indonesia is no stranger to Islamic militancy, with the last wave of terrorism following the 9/11 attacks seeing Jemaah Islamiyah – loosely referred to as the Southeast Asian offshoot of al-Qaeda – carrying out a series of attacks, including the deadly Bali bombings in 2002 and twin bombings in 2009 targeting the J.W. Marriott and Ritz Carlton hotels. Attention has turned to the Islamic State in recent years, with hundreds of Indonesians believed to have gone abroad to join the group in the Middle East and the January 2016 Jakarta attacks indicating the seriousness of the threat (See: “Islamic State Attack in Indonesia? A Look at the 2016 Jakarta Bombings”).

While Indonesia’s counterterrorism response has been multifaceted – with varying degrees of success in areas ranging from security measures to rehabilitation – countering terrorism financing has also been a key prong. This is no surprise. Indonesian authorities have found that leading Islamic State-linked terrorist masterminds have been using online services like Paypal and Bitcoin as well as other forms of financial technology to send payments to Indonesia from other regional countries like Australia and Malaysia, making these transactions more difficult to detect. Indonesia has also traditionally had a poor record on money-laundering, which has left it at high risk for such activities.

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
The Financial Transactions Analysis and Reporting Center (PPATK) plays an important role in the war on terrorism financing. It has been cooperating with other ministries and agencies, including the National Agency for Countering Terrorism (BNPT) and Indonesian elite counterterrorism squad Densus 88 to trace the flow of funds, including digital-based transactions. It has also been working with other regional states, including Australia, with the Australian Transactions Report and Analysis Center (AUSTRAC) inking an agreement with PPATK in February to boost the latter’s capabilities (See: “Indonesia-Australia Defense Relations in the Spotlight”). In January, PPATK chief Kiagus Ahmad Badaruddin had also announced that the center would set up the Indonesian Financial Intelligence Institute (IFII) to serve as a center of education and training on anti-money laundering and terrorism financing in Southeast Asia.

The memorandum of understanding (MoU) signed on Wednesday between BNPT and PPATK is yet another sign of Indonesia’s focus on the fight against money laundering and terrorism financing. It effectively formalizes a partnership between two agencies that have already begun working together in recognition of the coordination challenge in this battle. The pact itself covers several areas, including information exchange, educational training, and the development of information technology. And assuming that its implementation goes smoothly, it will be yet another step in the right direction in addressing the wider challenge of Indonesia and Southeast Asia’s war against the Islamic State (See: “ASEAN’s Islamic State Conundrum”).

http://thediplomat.com/2017/04/indonesia-steps-up-war-against-terrorism-financing/







Kunjungan Kerja KASADKepala Staf TNI Angkatan Darat (Kasad) Jenderal TNI Mulyono (kedua kiri) didampingi Pangdam VII Wirabuana Mayjen TNI Agus Surya Bakti (kiri) menyalami sejumlah prajurit saat berkunjung di Bataliyon Kaveleri X Mendagiri, Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Selasa (11/4/2017). Kunjungan kerja Jenderal TNI Mulyono itu dalam rangka meresmikan Kodam XIV Hasanuddin yang sebelumnya bernama Kodam VII Wirabuana. (ANTARA FOTO/Sahrul Manda Tikupadang)









Kunjungan Kerja KASADKepala Staf TNI Angkatan Darat Jenderal TNI Mulyono (kiri) bersalaman dengan sejumlah prajurit saat berkunjung di Bataliyon Kaveleri X Mendagiri, Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Selasa (11/4/2017). Kunjungan kerja Jenderal TNI Mulyono itu dalam rangka meresmikan Kodam XIV Hasanuddin yang sebelumnya bernama Kodam VII Wirabuana. (ANTARA FOTO/Sahrul Manda Tikupadang)






Dua pesawat C-212 Cassa dari Lanud Abd Saleh melakukan dukungan operasi udara saat Latihan Garuda Perkasa 2017 di Lapangan Ponggok, Blitar, Jawa Timur, Kamis (23/3/2017). Latihan tersebut merupakan program kerja latihan untuk menguji satuan-satuan di jajaran Lanud Abd Saleh guna menciptakan kesatuan tindakan untuk merencanakan suatu kegiatan operasi udara maupun dukungan operasi udara. (ANTARA FOTO/Irfan Anshori)









Latihan Garuda Perkasa 2017Korps Pasukan Khas (Kopaskhas) TNI AU dari Lanud Abd Saleh melakukan penyerbuan saat Latihan Garuda Perkasa 2017 di Lapangan Ponggok, Blitar, Jawa Timur, Kamis (23/3/2017). Latihan tersebut merupakan program kerja latihan untuk menguji satuan-satuan di jajaran Lanud Abd Saleh guna menciptakan kesatuan tindakan untuk merencanakan suatu kegiatan operasi udara maupun dukungan operasi udara. (ANTARA FOTO/Irfan Anshori)






Gladi Bersih HUT TNI AUPesawat jet tempur TNI AU melakukan "flying pass" ketika gladi bersih Upacara Peringatan ke-71 Hari TNI AU tahun 2017 di Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, Jumat (7/4/2017). Upacara Peringatan ke-71 Hari TNI AU tersebut akan jatuh pada hari Minggu 9 April mendatang. (ANTARA FOTO/Widodo S. Jusuf)









Gladi Bersih HUT TNI AUKepala Staf TNI AU Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto (tengah) bersama sejumlah pejabat teras TNI AU meninjau gladi bersih Upacara Peringatan ke-71 Hari TNI AU tahun 2017 di Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, Jumat (7/4/2017). Upacara Peringatan ke-71 Hari TNI AU tersebut akan jatuh pada hari Minggu 9 April mendatang. (ANTARA FOTO/Widodo S. Jusuf)








Gladi Bersih HUT TNI AUSejumlah personil Sat-Bravo 90 Paskhas TNI AU mengikuti gladi bersih Upacara Peringatan ke-71 Hari TNI AU tahun 2017 di Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, Jumat (7/4/2017). Upacara Peringatan ke-71 Hari TNI AU tersebut akan jatuh pada hari Minggu 9 April mendatang. (ANTARA FOTO/Widodo S. Jusuf)









Peringatan Hari TNI AU Ke-71Sejumlah prajurit TNI Angkatan Udara melakukan simulasi penyelamatan tempur pada Upacara Peringatan ke-71 Hari TNI AU tahun 2017 di Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, Minggu (9/4/2017). Pada peringatan HUT ke-71 tersebut, TNI Angkatan Udara menggelar parade, defile (perarakan tentara), demo udara dan demo darat yang melibatkan sekitar 1.600 personel, 132 pesawat udara dan sejumlah alutsista. (ANTARA FOTO/Widodo S. Jusuf)







Pesawat Tempur Latihan Demo UdaraDelapan pesawat tempur yang terdiri dari empat pesawat Sukhoi dan empat F-16 Fighting Falcon melakukan terbang formasi saat latihan demo udara di Lanud Iswahjudi, Magetan, Jawa Timur, Kamis (30/3/2017). Sejumlah pesawat tempur TNI AU diantaranya Sukhoi dari Skuadron Udara 11 Sultan Hasanuddin Makassar, F-16 Fighting Falcon (Skuadron Udara 3) dan T-50 Golden Eagle (Skuadron Udara 15) Lanud Iswahjudi Magetan, Hawk 100 (Skuadron Udara 1) Supadio Pontianak dan Hawk 200 (Skuadron Udara 12) Rusmin Nuryadin Pekanbaru melakukan latihan demo udara di Lanud Iswahjudi hingga 3 April guna persiapan demo udara dalam rangka peringatan HUT ke-71 TNI AU di Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma Jakarta 9 April mendatang. (ANTARA/Siswowidodo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> meanwhile at Yon arhanudri 2 Kostrad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit to rizki kurnia at instagram
















Videos
- https://instagram.fcgk7-1.fna.fbcdn...92_1487871214579127_6529750741316272128_n.mp4
- https://instagram.fcgk7-1.fna.fbcdn...22_1316220895129240_5442362285798457344_n.mp4

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gondes

View attachment 390329

View attachment 390330

View attachment 390332


Videos
- https://instagram.fcgk7-1.fna.fbcdn...92_1487871214579127_6529750741316272128_n.mp4
- https://instagram.fcgk7-1.fna.fbcdn...22_1316220895129240_5442362285798457344_n.mp4[/QUOTE]

Would be similar be like this...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 390281
> 
> View attachment 390282
> 
> View attachment 390283
> 
> View attachment 390284



Koppasus?
What rifle?


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Jakarta police to anticipate terrorist attacks*
23 hours ago | 1.027 Views




The Jakarta Police Chief Inspector General M. Iriawan. (ANTARA/Sigid Kurniawan)

Jakarta, April 12 (Antara) - Jakarta Police Chief Inspector General M. Iriawan has passed order for closer watch around the city police headquarters to forestall terror attacks.

The police command headquarters, regional and district police command offices have to be tightly guarded, Iriawan said here on Wednesday.

"It is getting obvious that police have been the main targets of terrorists lately, he said pointing to recent terrorist attacks on police offices in Tuban and Banymas in East Java.

Police shot dead and arrested terrorist suspects in the two incidents in exchanges of fires.

"I do not want any one of my officers in Jakarta caught off guard and got killed," Iriawan said.

He said the terrorist attack in Banyumas was almost the same in method as terrorist attac on police command office in the Central Java city of Solo in 2016.

He told his officers to prepare the necessary equipment to face any terrorist threat , saying, "I want to warn traffic police officers to remain on the alert against unexpected attack by terrorists," he said.
(Uu.H-ASG/O001)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/110416/jakarta-police-to-anticipate-terrorist-attacks


----------



## Nike

Sea Platforms
*Indonesian Navy receives pitch for Type 214 submarine from Golcük Shipyard*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
13 April 2017






A computer generated image of the Type 214 submarine, which has been offered to meet the Indonesian Navy's requirements. Source: HDW
*Key Points*

Indonesia has added the Type 214 class to a list of submarine platforms it is now considering
Talks are in line with the Indonesian Navy's strategy of diversifying the mix of its future submarine fleet
The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has received an offer from Golcük Shipyard to supply a variant of the Reis (Type 214)-class diesel-electric submarine (SSK).

Multiple TNI-AL sources have confirmed with _Jane's_ that meetings and presentations on the Type 214 class were conducted from early 2017 by a team of Golcük Shipyard and TKMS officials at the TNI-AL headquarters in Cilangkap near Jakarta.

The meetings will be followed by a visit of TNI-AL officials to Golcük Shipyard's facilities near Istanbul, where they will observe construction work on the Turkish Navy's first Type 214 boat, _Pirireis_ (S 330). This visit is currently scheduled to take place from 7 to 12 May 2017, in parallel to the IDEF 2017 exhibition.

The Turkish Navy is anticipating the delivery of six Type 214 submarines from Golcük Shipyard. The first of-class is slated for launch in 2019, and all six boats are expected to be commissioned by 2025.

According to _Jane's Fighting Ships_ , the Reis-class SSK features an overall length of 67.6 m, an overall beam of 6.3 m, and a hull draught of 6.0 m. The platform, which can accommodate a crew of 27 including five officers, has a top speed of 20 kt when dived, and 12 kt when surfaced.

The boat is equipped with bow, flank and towed array sonars, and eight tubes that can launch 533 mm torpedoes including the Raytheon Mk 48 Mod 6, and the Atlas Elektronik DM2A4.


http://www.janes.com/article/69553/...for-type-214-submarine-from-golc%FCk-shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

Sea Platforms
*Indonesia inducts five 28 m patrol craft as non-commissioned vessels*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
13 April 2017












The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has inducted five newbuild KAL 28 patrol craft as non-commissioned vessels to bolster the service's constabulary capabilities, a service official told _Jane's_ on 12 April.

The vessels, which were manufactured by Indonesian shipbuilder PT Tesco Indomaritim, were inducted in a ceremony officiated by the TNI-AL's Assistant for Logistics to the Navy Chief, Rear Admiral Mulyadi on the sixth of the same month.

The five vessels have been named KAL _Pulau Trangan_ (1-11-16), KAL _Pulau Karakelang_ (1-6-30), KAL _Pulau Nustual_ (1-9-16), KAL _Pulau Ambalat_ (1-13-45), and KAL _Pulau Sangihe_ (1-8-31) respectively.


http://www.janes.com/article/69554/...28-m-patrol-craft-as-non-commissioned-vessels

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

13 APRIL 2017 BY MILITARY NEWS
*Indonesian Air Force Selects Marvin Test Solutions for Maverick Missile Support – Published on 4/12/2017*


Irvine, Calif. – April 12, 2017 – Marvin Test Solutions, Inc., a trusted provider of globally-deployed innovative test solutions for military, aerospace, and manufacturing organizations announced that the Indonesian Air Force has selected its MTS-206A Maverick Field Test Set and MTS-916-3 Modular Target Simulator to support testing of AGM-65 (Maverick) missile and launcher systems, as part of an FMS (Foreign Military Sale) contract.

Part of Marvin Test Solutions’ comprehensive suite of test solutions for both legacy and today’s precision-guided “smart” weapon systems, the MTS-206A and MTS-916 provide advanced testing capabilities to maintainers at the intermediate and depot levels.

The MTS-206A is designed to test all current versions of the Maverick missile system, and is fully compatible with legacy target simulators such as the AN/DSM-787 (IR), AN/DSM-129 (TV/CCD), and SMU-127 (laser) as well as with MTS’ new modular target simulator, the MTS-916, that replaces all of the legacy simulators (EO/TV/CCD/IR/Laser).

“MTS is the exclusive producer of test sets for the Maverick missile and launchers since 2004,” said Major General Stephen T. Sargeant, USAF (Ret.), CEO of Marvin Test Solutions. “We’re pleased that the Indonesian Air Force has selected the MTS-206A and MTS-916 to meet their critical mission requirements. These state of the art test systems will provide enhanced mission readiness and simplified logistics for their inventory of Maverick missile systems.“

http://www.military-technologies.ne...averick-missile-support-published-on-4122017/

*Sertijab Pangdam IX Udayana*
Kamis, 13 April 2017 16:56 WIB | 229 Views






Pencarian Korban Perahu TenggelamPejabat baru Pangdam Iskandar Muda Mayjen TNI Moch Facruddin bersama istri Sri Susanti, disambut dengan tradisi Pedang Pora saat tiba di Makodam Iskandar Muda, Banda Aceh, Aceh, Kamis (13/4/2017). Mayjen TNI Moch Facrudin menjabat sebagai Pangdam Iskandar Muda, mengganti pejabat lama Mayjen TNI Tatang Sulaiman yang kini menjabat sebagai Pangdam IV Diponegoro. (ANTARA/Ampelsa)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

KRI Siliwangi






Grumman Albatros of Indonesian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Ukraine Says Indonesia Accepted BTR-4s, Denies Cancellation*

13 April 2017




BTR-4M of the Indonesian Marines Corps (photo : Angkasa)

*Information About Indonesia’s Refusal to Buy Ukrainian BTR-4 is Another Tool of Information Warfare*

Information in the media about the possibility of Indonesian Marine Corps refusal to buy Ukrainian BTR-4M is the demonstration of competitive struggle for markets after the successful delivery of the first batch of Ukrainian BTR-4M in Indonesia. UKROBORONPROM enterprises will continue to fulfill all the commitments to foreign partners.

In January 2017, 5 units of armored personnel carriers BTR-4 M were successfully delivered to the Marine Corps Indonesia according to the contract signed in early 2014 between SFTE “SpetsTehnoEksport” and the Ministry of Defense of Indonesia. Testing of the military equipment in Ukraine and Indonesia by a special commission of the Customer took place prior to military equipment transfer.

Thus, in January 2017 Indonesia Ministry of Defense tested Ukrainian armored vehicles on their territory prior to accepting those into service. The Customer tested amphibious capabilities of the vehicles in the sea, conducted fire tests, checked their driving performance. According to test results the Protocol was signed. Ukrainian armored vehicles showed excellent results in accordance with all 47 evaluation parameters of this Protocol. Special commission of the Indonesian Defense Ministry had no complaints concerning the vehicles.

Similar tests were conducted in Ukraine before sending military equipment to Indonesia. On 06.15.2016 – according to the results of BTR-4M tests – representatives of the Ministry of Defense of Indonesia confirmed with the official document that the Ukrainian vehicles meet all the requirements of the international contract, and that there are no comments/complaints about the armored vehicles.

Last week media distributed false information about UOP’s alleged loss of the Thailand market. The State Concern “UkrOboronProm” once again emphasizes the need to verify the information, distribution of which can result in losing Ukraine’s image on the international arena.

(Ukroboronprom)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

madokafc said:


> *Ukraine Says Indonesia Accepted BTR-4s, Denies Cancellation*
> 
> 13 April 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTR-4M of the Indonesian Marines Corps (photo : Angkasa)
> 
> *Information About Indonesia’s Refusal to Buy Ukrainian BTR-4 is Another Tool of Information Warfare*
> 
> Information in the media about the possibility of Indonesian Marine Corps refusal to buy Ukrainian BTR-4M is the demonstration of competitive struggle for markets after the successful delivery of the first batch of Ukrainian BTR-4M in Indonesia. UKROBORONPROM enterprises will continue to fulfill all the commitments to foreign partners.
> 
> In January 2017, 5 units of armored personnel carriers BTR-4 M were successfully delivered to the Marine Corps Indonesia according to the contract signed in early 2014 between SFTE “SpetsTehnoEksport” and the Ministry of Defense of Indonesia. Testing of the military equipment in Ukraine and Indonesia by a special commission of the Customer took place prior to military equipment transfer.
> 
> Thus, in January 2017 Indonesia Ministry of Defense tested Ukrainian armored vehicles on their territory prior to accepting those into service. The Customer tested amphibious capabilities of the vehicles in the sea, conducted fire tests, checked their driving performance. According to test results the Protocol was signed. Ukrainian armored vehicles showed excellent results in accordance with all 47 evaluation parameters of this Protocol. Special commission of the Indonesian Defense Ministry had no complaints concerning the vehicles.
> 
> Similar tests were conducted in Ukraine before sending military equipment to Indonesia. On 06.15.2016 – according to the results of BTR-4M tests – representatives of the Ministry of Defense of Indonesia confirmed with the official document that the Ukrainian vehicles meet all the requirements of the international contract, and that there are no comments/complaints about the armored vehicles.
> 
> Last week media distributed false information about UOP’s alleged loss of the Thailand market. The State Concern “UkrOboronProm” once again emphasizes the need to verify the information, distribution of which can result in losing Ukraine’s image on the international arena.
> 
> (Ukroboronprom)



wooaa.. its becoming more and more interesting right now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Kostrad 2nd Light Air Defense Battallion new MBDA Mistral MPCV (Multi Purpose Combat Vehicle). Credit to Dedi 2116.







https://www.instagram.com/p/BS0CDFGFyqY/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Śakra

Can you guys confirm that user Nihonjin was an Indonesian in disguise?


----------



## Nike

Śakra said:


> Can you guys confirm that user Nihonjin was an Indonesian in disguise?



he is Pinoy, cant use Indonesian but his tagalog is good.

Indonesian Navy album history






KRI GADJAH MADA




BKR LAUT in early form trying to cross Dutch blockade






TNI AL fast attack missile boat with Styx missile





Koninklijke Marine and Peta as backbone for future TNI AL soldier





Indonesian Marine Sherman Tank Company

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Indonesian Marines Officer in Training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Raider 112, note two Komodo APC in the back seems Raider will be equipped with Komodo APC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Air Force visits the 106th Rescue Wing*



Photo By Master Sgt. Cheran Cambridge| Indonesian air force general officers...read more

*WESTHAMPTON BEACH, NY, UNITED STATES*
*03.08.2017*
*Story by Master Sgt. Cheran Cambridge *
*106th Rescue Wing *


Subscribe
6
The generals touched down in Westhampton Beach to see what lessons could be learned from the 106th Rescue Wing, explained Major Gen. Dedy Permadi, Assistant for Personnel to the Indonesian Air Force Chief of Staff. 

Because Indonesia is an island nation, their air force has the responsibility for a tremendous amount of coastal search and rescue missions, Permadi said. 

The Indonesians visited the American search and rescue unit because the 106th is responsible for being prepared to handle search and rescue missions for a long coastline and for an extended amount of time, Permadi explained. 

The generals were also interested in how the Pararescuemen, known as PJs for pararescuemen jumpers, were able to use their capabilities both here at home to respond to state emergencies as well as overseas. 

Chief Master Sgt. Michael Hewson explained the two year training the PJs have to endure to get qualified. 

"Their biggest interest was in how the Guard can work for the State or [and] Federal government unlike the active duty Air Force," Hewson said. "They were also very interested in the PJs. Our description and qualifications sounded like Special Operation Forces to them but how we used those qualifications for dedicated rescue in both wartime and peacetime surprised them," he explained. 

"I think it speaks to the importance our nation places on our greatest asset, our people," Hewson added. 

During the tour, the visitors got a firsthand look at the specialized gear, ranging from scuba gear, to cutting tools which the pararescuemen used to maintain their small equipment profile. 

The Indonesian officers also got a chance to tour both aircraft utilized by the 106th Rescue Wing for search and rescue, the HH-60 Pavehawk helicopter and an HC-130 Hercules fixed-wing airplane. They walked around the aircraft and spoke with the 101st and 102nd squadron pilots about their experiences. 

Colonel Michael W. Bank, 106th Rescue Wing commander saw advantages in hosting the international guests. 

"The Airmen of the 106th Rescue Wing were honored to showcase the capabilities of the Search and Rescue community to our Pacific partners. The Air National Guard has the unique ability to leverage rescue mission sets across the spectrum of conflict," Bank said. "We have the ability to search for a missing boater off the coast, to extracting a downed Airmen in combat and everything in between. We highlighted the command relationships required to bring this capability to the fight to the Indonesian Air Force and there is no better example than the ANG." Bank explained.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Will HMS Ocean Find a Buyer in Asia? 

Constructed between 1993 and 1998, HMS _Ocean_ has served as the Royal Navy’s primary amphibious assault ship since commissioning. She displaces 21,000 tons, makes 18 knots, and can carry up to 18 helicopters. She also has facilities for carrying and deploying boats, marines, and ground vehicles. In short, HMS _Ocean_ is a fairly standard big, flat-decked amphibious warship, with a decent amount of wear and tear but also with some years left in her service window. The Royal Navy expects to need her less in anticipation of the completion of its two new large carriers, HMS _Queen Elizabeth_ and HMS _Prince of Wales_.






_The asking price for HMS Ocean appears quite low; reportedly around $75 million_, payable in installments. Of course, costs associated with maintenance and the acquisition of helicopters would be more significant, but should be manageable for any navy that already has some experience with maritime helicopters.

The Indonesian Navy faces strategic and operational problems similar to those of Malaysia, only more so; it needs to patrol a huge maritime space while also maintaining HA/DR capabilities. A big amphib is perfect for these kinds of responsibilities, and HMS _Ocean_ could help Indonesia develop the expertise necessary to operating a next generation warship.

Readmore: _http://thediplomat.com/2017/04/will-hms-ocean-find-a-buyer-in-asia/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d_mk2

pr1v4t33r said:


> Will HMS Ocean Find a Buyer in Asia?
> 
> Constructed between 1993 and 1998, HMS _Ocean_ has served as the Royal Navy’s primary amphibious assault ship since commissioning. She displaces 21,000 tons, makes 18 knots, and can carry up to 18 helicopters. She also has facilities for carrying and deploying boats, marines, and ground vehicles. In short, HMS _Ocean_ is a fairly standard big, flat-decked amphibious warship, with a decent amount of wear and tear but also with some years left in her service window. The Royal Navy expects to need her less in anticipation of the completion of its two new large carriers, HMS _Queen Elizabeth_ and HMS _Prince of Wales_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The asking price for HMS Ocean appears quite low; reportedly around $75 million_, payable in installments. Of course, costs associated with maintenance and the acquisition of helicopters would be more significant, but should be manageable for any navy that already has some experience with maritime helicopters.
> 
> The Indonesian Navy faces strategic and operational problems similar to those of Malaysia, only more so; it needs to patrol a huge maritime space while also maintaining HA/DR capabilities. A big amphib is perfect for these kinds of responsibilities, and HMS _Ocean_ could help Indonesia develop the expertise necessary to operating a next generation warship.
> 
> Readmore:


I hope we're not gonna buy it, sure the price are cheap but the maintanance cost are high, i am not sure the TNI-AL can afford to pay the fuel, let alone equipt it with a lot's of helikopter and gear


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d_mk2 said:


> I hope we're not gonna buy it, sure the price are cheap but the maintanance cost are high, i am not sure the TNI-AL can afford to pay the fuel, let alone equipt it with a lot's of helikopter and gear



The Brits currently offers this LHD to Brazil, and they are cautiously optimistic about the sales. But if the sales failed, i think Indonesia could at least take a look and make some assessment to see whether we could effectively use this LHD or not. This is a good chance to acquire cheap LHD in excellent condition. The price is right, and the fund is also ready, considering we are gonna purchase more LPD in the near future, so we could just swap the fund to buy this LHD instead. That way, PAL can focus their energy to pursue another LPD export to PH and Malasia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Bugs

initial_d_mk2 said:


> I hope we're not gonna buy it, sure the price are cheap but the maintanance cost are high, i am not sure the TNI-AL can afford to pay the fuel, let alone equipt it with a lot's of helikopter and gear



She runs only on diesel engines so I don't think TNI-AL have any problem with the fuel tag. High maintainance cost? Well how much is it? Having said all that, I'm also not enthusiastic about acquiring it. I think we should let PAL develop it own LHD based on whatever experience and platform it has.



pr1v4t33r said:


> The Brits currently offers this LHD to Brazil, and they are cautiously optimistic about the sales. But if the sales failed, i think Indonesia could at least take a look and make some assessment to see whether we could effectively use this LHD or not. This is a good chance to acquire cheap LHD in excellent condition. The price is right, and the fund is also ready, considering we are gonna purchase more LPD in the near future, so we could just swap the fund to buy this LHD instead. That way, PAL can focus their energy to pursue another LPD export to PH and Malasia.



That would be politically incorrect. The governemnt and parliament have promised not to procure second hand equipments anymore. I know this is a military thread, but..... it's politics.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Star Bugs said:


> That would be politically incorrect. The governemnt and parliament have promised not to procure second hand equipments anymore. I know this is a military thread, but..... it's politics.



They said they would resist from buying old plane.. not all military articles.



Star Bugs said:


> I think we should let PAL develop it own LHD based on whatever experience and platform it has.



PT.PAL is currently busy, with submarines, LPD, KCR, and possibly more PKR or even heavy frigate project in the near future... So, i think it's better to give them some time and space to breath by acquiring this LHD, if TNI AL and Gov thought it is time to introduce its first LHD.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 390782
> 
> View attachment 390784
> 
> View attachment 390786



Raiders?


----------



## Nike

should not only offer the HMS OCEAN, but all of their duke class too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

GraveDigger388 said:


> Raiders?


Air Force Paras bro (Paskhas) they use M4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

GraveDigger388 said:


> Raiders?





Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Air Force Paras bro (Paskhas) they use M4



Yup. PASKHAS, the special forces and infantry corps of the Indonesian Air Force. This unit is also known as the Orange Berets.



madokafc said:


> should not only offer the HMS OCEAN, but all of their duke class too


Chile already got their hand on duke class. Unfortunately the next chance to acquire this ship won't be available until at least 2023.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Air Force Paras bro (Paskhas) they use M4


Ah... I had my suspicion.


----------



## barjo

madokafc said:


> should not only offer the HMS OCEAN, but all of their duke class too


not see much RBU demo again for our future ASW, big fans of it...


----------



## striver44

not in syria!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## toke115

pr1v4t33r said:


> They said they would resist from buying old plane.. not all military articles.
> 
> 
> 
> PT.PAL is currently busy, with submarines, LPD, KCR, and possibly more PKR or even heavy frigate project in the near future... So, i think it's better to give them some time and space to breath by acquiring this LHD, if TNI AL and Gov thought it is time to introduce its first LHD.
> 
> View attachment 390782
> 
> View attachment 390784
> 
> View attachment 390786


Cool... Some of them already wearing MSA Gallet TC 800 helmet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

from Angkasa magz









mi 6 from 8th squadron

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Thales and Indonesia's PT Len extend CMS collaboration*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
06 April 2017
Thales and PT Len Industri, a state-owned Indonesian defence electronics firm, have signed an extension to an existing accord to expand collaboration on building combat management systems (CMS) for the Indonesian market.

The two companies signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) in 2014 to facilitate Thales' transfer of knowhow to PT Len to support the development of the French company's TACTICOS CMS as well as combat system integration.

Thales said in a statement on 6 April that the MoU extension would strengthen co-operation between the companies to support additional CMS research and development and the "specific transfer of technology" for the TACTICOS CMS and other combat systems integration.
http://www.janes.com/article/69359/thales-and-indonesia-s-pt-len-extend-cms-collaboration

Industry
*LIMA 2017: Japan looking to expand scope of defence co-operation with Indonesia*
*Michele Capeleto, Langkawi* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
23 March 2017
Japan is reportedly at an advanced discussion stage with Indonesia to promote further defence co-operation between the two countries.

Speaking with _Jane's_ at Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition (LIMA) on 21 March 2017, the deputy director of Japan's Acquisition, Technology & Logistics Agency (ATLA), Hideharu Yoshio, suggested that "discussions are well ahead with Indonesia to expand the scope of defence co-operation between the two countries".

"One of ATLA's missions is to strengthen defence equipment and technology co-operation with other countries, bearing in mind the Three Principles that inform the transfer of technology from Japan."

"We are currently holding negotiations regarding the transfer of defence technology and equipment with five countries in the region: Malaysia, the Philippines, Thailand, Vietnam, and Indonesia."
http://www.janes.com/article/68958/...-scope-of-defence-co-operation-with-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia shuts Malaysian firm's station
_It deems landing station, part of sub-marine cable project, a threat that violates sea law_






Indonesia has shut down what it believes is an illegal landing station built by a Malaysian company as part of a sub-marine cable project linking Peninsular Malaysia to Sarawak.

Indonesia's Foreign Ministry has confirmed that a landing station for a large underwater optic cable with 400GB bandwidth owned by Sacofa, a Malaysia-based communications company, in Anambas, Riau Islands, violates international maritime law.

Indonesia and Malaysia have had an agreement for sub-marine cable placement since 1982, Foreign Ministry spokesman Arrmanatha Nasir told The Jakarta Post.

"According to the agreement in 1982 and also the Unclos (United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea), only the right to put a cable under the sea for the sake of communication between East and West Malaysia is given. It does not include the establishment of a landing station for the cable on Indonesian land," he said.

The ministry, he added, had demanded that the facility remain completely underwater, as stipulated in the 1982 agreement.

Readmore: _http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se-asia/indonesia-shuts-malaysian-firms-station_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rondo.royal2

globe master mendarat di halim .. Ada apa gerangan ? hore buka sitik joss

Sumber twitter @_TNIAU


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Keel Laying Fast Offshore Patrol Craft 36 meter at Tesco Indomaritim






New KMC 12M & KMC Komando 18M at Tesco Indomaritim

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army 8th Cavalry Battalion Leopard 2A4 MBT. Credit to Dispenad & Lembaga Keris.
















https://m.facebook.com/lembagakeris/

*Implementation Discussion Meeting Yields Buy In Order Procurement of Sukhoi fighter aircraft SU-35*

07 Apr 2017 10:49:22 by admin

Director General of Foreign Trade Oke Nurwan together with the Secretary General of Foreign Trade Mardjoko and Director of Facilitation of Export and Import Ani Mulyati meet with Rostec (Russia) to discuss the implementation of the Payments Buy in order to procure fighter aircraft Sukhoi SU-35, which was held in Meeting Room Director General Foreign trade, on Friday (07/04/2017).

http://ditjendaglu.kemendag.go.id/index.php/home/detail_kegiatan/117

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Looks like preparations for upcoming AH-64E Guardian delivery by year end is in progress.

*AH-64E Aircraft Maintenance Advisor*

*Job Description*

Ansible Government Solutions, LLC (Ansible) is currently seeking AH-64E Aircraft Maintenance Advisor (AMA) support for an AH-64E Apache Attack Helicopters Technical Assistance Field Team (TAFT) for a U.S. Government customer in Indonesia. The team will support the Indonesian Army Tentara Nasional Indonesia's (TNI) fielding of a new AH-64E Company at the Semarang Airbase, Indonesia.

Ansible Government Solutions, LLC (Ansible) is a Service-Disabled Veteran-Owned Small Business (SDVOSB) providing Federal customers with solutions in many arenas. Our customers face wide-ranging challenges in the fields of national security, health care, and information technology. To address these challenges, we employ intelligent and committed staff who take care of our customers’ success as if it is their own.


Conducts training (including classroom academics and hands-on demonstration) of TNI maintenance personnel with focus on the skills of U.S. Army 15Y AH-64E Armament/Electrical/Avionic System Repairer
Advises TNI unit maintainers in AH-64E techniques and procedures


Active Secret security clearance
Must be previously qualified as a school-trained U.S. Army 15R AH-64 Aircraft Repairer and qualified to perform maintenance on the AH-64E
Must have at least 5 years experience conducting or supervising U.S. Army Aviation AH-64D/E maintenance programs
Previous Security Assistance Team (SAT) experience is desired
Overseas/deployed experience is preferred
https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listi...JV_IC2701790_KO0,35_KE36,64.htm?jl=2355343814

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Bakamla RI – Australia Tingkatkan Kerja Sama*





*Ilustrasi Bakamla★*

*B*akamla RI kedatangan tamu kehormatan dari Australia. Delegasi dari Australian Border Force (ABF) melakukan kunjungan bilateral dengan Bakamla RI. Kepala Bakamla RI Laksamana Madya TNI Ari Soedewo, S.E., M.H. beserta jajarannya menerima delegasi Australia, di ruang Tamu Kepala Bakamla RI, Kantor Pusat Bakamla RI, Jl. Dr. Sutomo No. 11, Jakarta Pusat, Kamis (13/4).

Maksud kedatangan delegasi Australia adalah untuk membahas kelanjutan kerja sama antara Pemerintah Australia yang diwakili oleh ABF dengan Pemerintah Indonesia yang diwakili oleh Bakamla RI. Fokus kerja sama meliputi bidang pengembangan kapasitas personel dengan melakukan pelatihan bersama dan kegiatan diskusi bersama yang juga turut mengundang beberapa negara anggota kawasan. Tidak hanya itu, kegiatan operasi bersama juga akan dilakukan di tahun ini.

Delegasi dari Australia dipimpin oleh Regional Director Southeast Asia, Department of Immigration and Border Protection, Commander Chris Waters; First Secretary (Indonesia, Singapore and Timor-Leste), Inspector Jeffrey Thompson; dan Project Officer, Karl Brandt.

Lebih lanjut, pendamping Kepala Bakamla RI dalam pertemuan ini antara lain Sestama Bakamla RI Laksamana Muda TNI Agus Setiadji, S.AP., Deputi Operasi dan Latihan Bakamla RI Laksamana Muda TNI Andi Achdar, Plt. Deputi Kebijakan dan Strategi Bakamla RI Brigjen Pol. Drs. Arifin, M.H., Plt. Deputi Informasi Hukum dan Kerjasama Bakamla RI Brigjen Pol. Dr. Drs. Abdul Gofur, S.H.,M.H., Direktur Latihan Laksamana TNI Muspin Santoso, S.H., M.Si., (Han)., Kepala Pusat Informasi Maritim Kolonel Laut (P) Berkat Widjanarko, S.E. dan Kasubdit Kerja Sama Luar Negeri Satya Pratama, S.Sos., M.Sc.

Pertemuan ini menghasilkan keputusan untuk terus melanjutkan kerja sama yang telah berlangsung, bahkan kedua instansi berkomitmen untuk melakukan peningkatan kualitas dari kerja sama yang akan dijalani. Saat ini kedua instansi sedang mempersiapkan kegiatan bersama yang rencananya akan bertempat di Manado pada awal bulan April 2017.

* ★ TNI *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*RUSIA – LAPAN BAHAS KERJA SAMA PEMBUATAN STASIUN BUMI*
17 APRIL 2017 DIANEKO_LC 2 COMMENTS
LAPAN menerima kunjungan Duta Besar Rusia untuk Indonesia, Mikhail Galuzin, beserta rombongannya. Kunjungan diterima langsung Kepala LAPAN, Prof. Dr. Thomas Djamaluddin, Deputi Bidang Penginderaan Jauh, Dr. Orbita Roswintiarti, dan Deputi Bidang Teknologi Antariksa, Dr. Rika Andiarti di Ruang Rapat Manggala, Kantor LAPAN Pusat, Jakarta. Kunjungan ini adalah dalam rangka diskusi perkembangan kerja sama Indonesia – Rusia di bidang penerbangan dan antariksa.


Mikhail sangat berterima kasih atas kesediaan Kepala LAPAN menerima kunjungannya. Kepala LAPAN menyambut baik dengan memaparkan empat kompetensi LAPAN. Kompetensi tersebut yaitu sains antariksa dan sains atmosfer, teknologi penerbangan dan antariksa, penginderaan jauh, serta kajian kebijakan penerbangan dan antariksa.

Dalam kunjungannya, Mikhail berdiskusi dengan Kepala LAPAN tentang beberapa kerja sama yang bisa dijajaki antara LAPAN dengan Rusia. Khususnya terkait kerja sama bidang pengembangan teknologi penginderaan jauh yaitu pembuatan stasiun bumi. Thomas menjelaskan, LAPAN masih dalam tahap mencari lokasi yang paling pas untuk pengembangan teknologi tersebut.

Di akhir kunjungan, Mikhail menyatakan, LAPAN adalah partner yang sangat potensial bagi Rusia dalam mengembangkan teknologi keantariksan. Untuk itu, mereka berharap agar perkembangan kerja sama tersebut dapat dilakukan secepatnya. Thomas mewakili LAPAN juga mengamini hal tersebut.

_Photo : Stasiun bumi Jatiluhur (Wiki)_

_Sumber : Pen Lapan_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UMNOPutra

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia shuts Malaysian firm's station
> _It deems landing station, part of sub-marine cable project, a threat that violates sea law_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia has shut down what it believes is an illegal landing station built by a Malaysian company as part of a sub-marine cable project linking Peninsular Malaysia to Sarawak.
> 
> Indonesia's Foreign Ministry has confirmed that a landing station for a large underwater optic cable with 400GB bandwidth owned by Sacofa, a Malaysia-based communications company, in Anambas, Riau Islands, violates international maritime law.
> 
> Indonesia and Malaysia have had an agreement for sub-marine cable placement since 1982, Foreign Ministry spokesman Arrmanatha Nasir told The Jakarta Post.
> 
> "According to the agreement in 1982 and also the Unclos (United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea), only the right to put a cable under the sea for the sake of communication between East and West Malaysia is given. It does not include the establishment of a landing station for the cable on Indonesian land," he said.
> 
> The ministry, he added, had demanded that the facility remain completely underwater, as stipulated in the 1982 agreement.
> 
> Readmore: _http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se-asia/indonesia-shuts-malaysian-firms-station_



The Best example of *INCONSISTENCY *..It is interesting that your gov't had issued their consent or permit .. or still more money for your military officers?

_"Once commissioned, the system will be fully owned and operated by Super Sea Cable Networks Pte. Ltd. and will serve operators in the region to meet increasing bandwidth demand. The system will be targeted to complete by the end of 2017.

Super Sea Cable Networks Pte. Ltd. is a Singapore based company with a Facilities-Based Operator (FBO) license in Singapore, and is supported by SACOFA Sdn. Bhd., a leading telecommunication infrastructure provider in Sarawak, East Malaysia, to do the landing in Malaysia, and its affiliate company, *PT. Super Sistem Ultima*, a leading telecommunication infrastructure provider in Indonesia, *to do the landing in Indonesia*." _


----------



## skyhigh88

*Border Patrol by Yonif Raider 641/Beruang*
Republic of Indonesia Border with Democratic Republic of Timor-Leste
Selasa, 18/04/2017 10:23 WIB
Fotografer - Grandyos Zafna

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Bugs

UMNOPutra said:


> The Best example of *INCONSISTENCY *..It is interesting that your gov't had issued their consent or permit .. or still more money for your military officers?
> 
> _"Once commissioned, the system will be fully owned and operated by Super Sea Cable Networks Pte. Ltd. and will serve operators in the region to meet increasing bandwidth demand. The system will be targeted to complete by the end of 2017.
> 
> Super Sea Cable Networks Pte. Ltd. is a Singapore based company with a Facilities-Based Operator (FBO) license in Singapore, and is supported by SACOFA Sdn. Bhd., a leading telecommunication infrastructure provider in Sarawak, East Malaysia, to do the landing in Malaysia, and its affiliate company, *PT. Super Sistem Ultima*, a leading telecommunication infrastructure provider in Indonesia, *to do the landing in Indonesia*." _



Oh no you are wrong... we are VERY consistent. SHUT IT DOWN!


----------



## -SINAN-

pr1v4t33r said:


> Will HMS Ocean Find a Buyer in Asia?
> 
> Constructed between 1993 and 1998, HMS _Ocean_ has served as the Royal Navy’s primary amphibious assault ship since commissioning. She displaces 21,000 tons, makes 18 knots, and can carry up to 18 helicopters. She also has facilities for carrying and deploying boats, marines, and ground vehicles. In short, HMS _Ocean_ is a fairly standard big, flat-decked amphibious warship, with a decent amount of wear and tear but also with some years left in her service window. The Royal Navy expects to need her less in anticipation of the completion of its two new large carriers, HMS _Queen Elizabeth_ and HMS _Prince of Wales_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The asking price for HMS Ocean appears quite low; reportedly around $75 million_, payable in installments. Of course, costs associated with maintenance and the acquisition of helicopters would be more significant, but should be manageable for any navy that already has some experience with maritime helicopters.
> 
> The Indonesian Navy faces strategic and operational problems similar to those of Malaysia, only more so; it needs to patrol a huge maritime space while also maintaining HA/DR capabilities. A big amphib is perfect for these kinds of responsibilities, and HMS _Ocean_ could help Indonesia develop the expertise necessary to operating a next generation warship.
> 
> Readmore: _http://thediplomat.com/2017/04/will-hms-ocean-find-a-buyer-in-asia/_


Indonesia can look into our LHD TCG Anadolu.
















It's gonna operate with F-35Bs.


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> The Best example of *INCONSISTENCY *..It is interesting that your gov't had issued their consent or permit .. or still more money for your military officers?
> 
> _"Once commissioned, the system will be fully owned and operated by Super Sea Cable Networks Pte. Ltd. and will serve operators in the region to meet increasing bandwidth demand. The system will be targeted to complete by the end of 2017.
> 
> Super Sea Cable Networks Pte. Ltd. is a Singapore based company with a Facilities-Based Operator (FBO) license in Singapore, and is supported by SACOFA Sdn. Bhd., a leading telecommunication infrastructure provider in Sarawak, East Malaysia, to do the landing in Malaysia, and its affiliate company, *PT. Super Sistem Ultima*, a leading telecommunication infrastructure provider in Indonesia, *to do the landing in Indonesia*." _



My question remains the same, what are you going to do about it? It is funny that you talk so much but walk so little

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

UMNOPutra said:


> The Best example of *INCONSISTENCY *..It is interesting that your gov't had issued their consent or permit .. or still more money for your military officers?
> 
> _"Once commissioned, the system will be fully owned and operated by Super Sea Cable Networks Pte. Ltd. and will serve operators in the region to meet increasing bandwidth demand. The system will be targeted to complete by the end of 2017.
> 
> Super Sea Cable Networks Pte. Ltd. is a Singapore based company with a Facilities-Based Operator (FBO) license in Singapore, and is supported by SACOFA Sdn. Bhd., a leading telecommunication infrastructure provider in Sarawak, East Malaysia, to do the landing in Malaysia, and its affiliate company, *PT. Super Sistem Ultima*, a leading telecommunication infrastructure provider in Indonesia, *to do the landing in Indonesia*." _








Simple as that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sinan said:


> Indonesia can look into our LHD TCG Anadolu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna operate with F-35Bs.



HMS Ocean looks very appealing because it's cheap, only $75 Million with relatively excellent condition. Newly built LHD will cost at least $500 Million. We are considering your offer on Type 214 submarine though.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*IRAN SIAP JUAL PERSENJATAAN MILITER KE INDONESIA*
18 APRIL 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Iran siap mengembangkan kerja sama militer dan keamanan dengan Indonesia. Termasuk menawarkan persenjataan militer dan kemampuan di bidang keamanan siber. Demikian diungkapkan Kolonel Shahryar Dasin, Atase Pertahanan Kedutaan Besar Iran di Jakarta.

“Kami siap menawarkan kerja sama jual beli persenjataan dengan Indonesia. Persenjataan apa yang kami tawarkan, tergantung pada kebutuhan Pemerintah Indonesia,” kata Dasin dalam acara perayaan Hari Angkatan Bersenjata Republik Islam Iran di Jakarta, Senin malam 17 April 2017.

Dasin mengungkapkan bahwa pengalaman perang delapan tahun pada dekade 1980-an dan menghadapi tekanan embargo dari negara-negara besar, telah membuat Iran menjadi bangsa yang mandiri. Termasuk dalam memproduksi sendiri alat-alat pertahanan tanpa bergantung pada negara-negara lain.

Dasin pun memberi contoh bahwa beberapa tahun terakhir, Sistem Pertahanan Udara Iran mampu menghadapi semua gangguan udara. “Ini menjadikan ruang udara Iran tidak dapat dilalui jika terancam oleh agresi apapun,” ujar Dasin.

Selain itu, Iran tidak hanya swasembada produksi kapal, kapal selam, dan perlengkapan lain yang dibutuhkan, melainkan juga telah membuktikan kehadiran kuat di perairan internasional, membantu memerangi terorisme dan pembajakan serta mengamankan lintas perkapalan bersama angkatan laut lainnya di laut lepas.

“Iran juga memproduksi berbagai pesawat terbang, seperti pesawat tempur, transportasi dan pelatihan, berbagai jenis rudal, perlengkapan keselamatan elektronik, perlengkapan laser, dan juga menghasilkan bagian-bagian rumit pesawat tempur dan bomber,” kata Dasin, dalam acara yang juga dihadiri oleh Laksamana Muda Arusukmono Indra Sucahyo , Komandan Sekolah Staf dan Komando TNI Angkatan Laut, dan para perwira militer lainnya dari sejumlah negara.

Pada kesempatan yang sama, Dasin menawarkan kesiapan Iran dalam kerja sama keamanan dengan Indonesia, terutama dalam keamanan siber.

“Kami sudah bertahun-tahun berpengalaman menangani keamanan siber melalui badan khusus. Iran bisa berbagi pengalaman dan kemampuan dengan Indonesia dalam keamanan siber,” ujar Dasin.

Menurut dia, pejabat militer kedua negara percaya bahwa kerja sama militer bilateral selanjutnya harus ditingkatkan bersama dengan berkembangnya hubungan politik dan ekonomi Indonesia dan Iran.

_Photo : Sistem pertahanan udara Talash milik militer Iran menggunakan Rudal Sayyad 2. (IRNA)_

_Sumber : Viva_

wish they look for Iranian made ATGM and RPG system, simple and cost effective. For other system just take it with grain of salts

looks like Marine corps still interested on Btr 4 system





FROM INDONESIA
*DANKORMAR LAKUKAN PENGECEKAN RANPUR BTR-4*
18 APRIL 2017 DIANEKO_LC 2 COMMENTS
Dankormar perintahkan prajuritnya untuk senantiasa merawat kendaraan dan material tempur dengan baik.

Hal tersebut disampaikan Komandan Korps Marinir (Dankormar) Mayjen TNI (Mar) Bambang Suswantono, S.H, M.H., M.Tr (Han) pada saat melakukan pengecekan kendaraan tempur (Ranpur) BTR-4 di Kesatrian Marinir Hartono, Cilandak, Jakarta Selatan, Senin (17/04/2017).

Dalam peninjauan tersebut, Dankormar didampingi Kepala Staf Korps Marinir (KS Kormar) Brigjen TNI (Mar) Hasanudin, memeriksa kesiapan Ranpur dan mengecek kelengkapan maupun persenjataan yang dimiliki oleh BTR-4 guna menghadapi tugas pokok.





_Dankormar Lakukan Pengecekan Ranpur BTR-4 (marinir)_
BTR-4 yang dirancang dengan sistem modular, pada adopsi senjata yaitu 30 mm dengan 360 putaran, peluncur granat otomatis 30 mm dengan 150 putaran, senapan mesin 7,62 mm dengan 1.200 putaran dan 4 peluncur rudal anti tank Konkurs dan Baryer.

BTR-4 terdiri dari tiga kompartemen yaitu kompartemen depan yang merupakan stasiun pengemudi, kompartemen tengah sebagai ‘powerplant’ kendaraan, dan kompartemen belakang yang dirancang sebagai area untuk penempatan pasukan.

Dankormar juga menyampaikan supaya seluruh kendaraan-kendaraan tempur Korps Marinir untuk senantiasa dirawat secara baik, alutsista yang ada agar pada saat digunakan untuk latihan tidak ada kendala (Zero Accidents) sehingga kegiatan dapat berjalan dengan baik dan lancar.

Hadir kegiatan tersebut para Asisten Dankormar, dan Kadis Kormar serta Dansatlak/Kolak Korps Marinir.

_Photo : BTR-4 Marinir (IMF)_

_Sumber : Pen Marinir_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

Leo and badak under the rain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

MarveL said:


>


If that a woman...Then poor Husband... I pity his "thingy..."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes

HannibalBarca said:


> If that a woman...Then poor Husband... I pity his "thingy..."


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tuanhirang

HannibalBarca said:


> If that a woman...Then poor Husband... I pity his "thingy..."


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Triple Threat begin filming

#Thebadguys





#Thegoodguys

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*DEPOHAR 50 MAMPU MEMBUAT RADAR*
19 APRIL 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Depo Pemeliharaan 50 (Depohar 50) adalah satua pelaksana pemeliharaan di bawah Komandan Koharmatau bertugas melaksanakan pemeliharaan tingkat berat peralatan radar TNI Angkatan Udara, pembinaan personel spesialis radar dalam rangka pemeliharaan on site dan off site, maupun menyelenggarakan kesiapan test bench.

Dibawah kepemimpinan Kolonel Lek. Wahyu Widodo, Depohar 50 bersama satuan jajaran seperti Satuan Pemeliharaan (Sathar) Radar 51, Sathar Radar 52 dan Sathar Radar 53 berhasil mengembangkan inovasi dan kreatifitas dalam membuat komponen-komponen radar.

Menurut Dandepohar 50 Kolonel Lek. Wahyu Widodo, Depohar sudah dapat membuat radar yang dapat memantau pergerakan pesawat-pesawat sipil maupun pesawat latih TNI AU, serta komponen radar yang sesuai dengan aslinya.

Kasau Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto, S.IP., sangat mengapresiasi inovasi yang dilakukan Depohar 50 beserta jajarannya dalam mendukung operasional radar.

“ini sangat jauh menghemat anggaran pemeliharaan, karena harganya hanya seperempat dari harga yang ditawarkan mitra”, ujar Kasau disela-sela kunjungannya ke Depohar 50 Lanud Adi Soemarmo, Minggu (16/4).

_Photo : Kasau Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto, S.IP., mendapat penjelasan dari Dandepohar 50 Kolonel Lek. Wahyu Widodo, tetang komponen radar yang dapat dibuat Depohar 50. (TNI AU)_

_Sumber : Pen TNI AU_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*OTORHUB

*
*Rotorcraft Asia: Bell Helicopter seals 407GXP deal*
19th April 2017 - 13:30by Helen Haxell in Singapore 








Air Pacific Utama (APU) has signed for an example of Bell Helicopter's single-engine Model 407GX at Rotorcraft Asia 2017.

The deal also marks a 20-year relationship between the companies and was welcomed by Sameer Rehman, managing director Asia-Pacific at Bell.

'The two things that APU brought to bear for Bell Helicopter as firsts are the purchase of the Bell 407GXP, but also the customer advantage plan.'

The latter is the aftermarket service plan provided by the company.

Rehman highlighted how the sale was demonstrative of the company's wider regional presence.

'Indonesia is going to be an anchor for our growth in the region [for the GXP]. APU, based in Jakarta, currently operates the 429 and the Bell 206, it already has Bell 407s,' he commented. The fleet has reached 20,000 flight hours.

The latest iteration of the Bell 407, the GXP, was demonstrated recently in the Himalayas in Nepal. The aircraft flew at 20,000ft with a full passenger load on board.

'This shows that the aircraft beyond the drawing board does what it is designed to do… We not only see the 407GXP being successful in Indonesia but also in India and Nepal.'

Nepal's Simrik Air added the type to its fleet in January this year, while Indian air charter management company Premair received its 407GXP at the end of 2016.

Rehman noted that the 407GXP is a good platform for the single-engine operator who is not ready for a twin-engine model.

In addition, more than 100 customers have signed for the newest Bell type, the 505 Jet Ranger X, within the region: 'The aircraft has been a game-changer for us with regards to short, light single-engine helicopters. It is at a competitive price point.'

The region has proven to be one of the most successful in relation to orders for the new platform.

China's Reignwood Investment has signed a contract confirming the purchase and delivery of 50 Jet Ranger Xs over a three-year period, which will make the company the largest 505 operator in the world. This is in addition to ten aircraft previously ordered.

On Rotorcraft Asia 2017, Rehman said: 'The show is great, it is the level of intimacy we were looking for as it allows us to spend more time with our customers.'
https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/rotorhub/rotorcraft-asia-bell-helicopter-seals-407gxp-deal/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

Svantana said:


>


Full Video

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Sriti Gesit 2017*
Latihan Puncak Lanud Hasanuddin

*Exercise Sukhoi with Oerlikon*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*KRI Pati Unus 384 Retired
*




*Decommissioning ceremony KRI War Pati Unus-384
At Pier Lantamal I Belawan*

Commander of the Navy Main Base (Danlantamal) I Belawan First Admiral TNI Roberth Tappangan Wolter, SH, representing the Commander of Fleet RI West Region (Pangarmabar) Rear Admiral TNI Aan Kurnia, S. Sos., Led the decline Snake-Snake ceremony and the release of War Ship war of the Republic of Indonesia (KRI) Pati Unus-384 from active duty in the Navy Pier Lantamal I Belawan, Wednesday (19/4).

In an address Pangarmabar Admiral TNI Aan Kurnia, S. Sos., Which was read Danlantamal I Belawan said that, lowering snakes KRI war is a typical ceremony Navy tradition marking the end of the KRI operational in implementing devotion and maintain national jurisdiction waters.

Furthermore, he said Rear Admiral TNI Pangarmabar Aan Kurnia, S. Sos., The implementation of this ceremony as a follow-up of policies Minimum Essential Force Navy is procuring new warships and removal KRI elements that have decreased function gradually warships.

"Pati Unus KRI-384 is a kind of Parchim combatant ships built in Penne Werft shipyard, East Germany in 1983 and entered the ranks of the Navy in the year 1993. The vessel under the guidance unit Eskorta Koarmabar Ships aged 34 years and over 24 years with the ability as an anti-submarine ", clearly Pangarmabar.

At the end of his mandate Pangarmabar Admiral TNI Aan Kurnia, S. Sos., Expressed his gratitude and highest appreciation to the Commander and soldier Pati Unus KRI-384 for the dedication that has been shown.

The ceremony was followed by personnel officers, noncommissioned officers, enlisted and civil servants (PNS) Lantamal I Belawan and the Marine Personnel Yonmarhanlan I Belawan.

*Koarmabar*

Foto from blogspot while KRI Pati Unus on duty:










Accindent at sea


----------



## kaka404

Satria Manggala said:


> *KRI Pati Unus 384 Retired
> 
> Snake-Snake decline ceremony KRI War Pati Unus-384
> At Pier Lantamal I Belawan*
> 
> Commander of the Navy Main Base (Danlantamal) I Belawan First Admiral TNI Roberth Tappangan Wolter, SH, representing the Commander of Fleet RI West Region (Pangarmabar) Rear Admiral TNI Aan Kurnia, S. Sos., Led the decline Snake-Snake ceremony and the release of War Ship war of the Republic of Indonesia (KRI) Pati Unus-384 from active duty in the Navy Pier Lantamal I Belawan, Wednesday (19/4).
> 
> In an address Pangarmabar Admiral TNI Aan Kurnia, S. Sos., Which was read Danlantamal I Belawan said that, lowering snakes KRI war is a typical ceremony Navy tradition marking the end of the KRI operational in implementing devotion and maintain national jurisdiction waters.
> 
> Furthermore, he said Rear Admiral TNI Pangarmabar Aan Kurnia, S. Sos., The implementation of this ceremony as a follow-up of policies Minimum Essential Force Navy is procuring new warships and removal KRI elements that have decreased function gradually warships.
> 
> "Pati Unus KRI-384 is a kind of Parchim combatant ships built in Penne Werft shipyard, East Germany in 1983 and entered the ranks of the Navy in the year 1993. The vessel under the guidance unit Eskorta Koarmabar Ships aged 34 years and over 24 years with the ability as an anti-submarine ", clearly Pangarmabar.
> 
> At the end of his mandate Pangarmabar Admiral TNI Aan Kurnia, S. Sos., Expressed his gratitude and highest appreciation to the Commander and soldier Pati Unus KRI-384 for the dedication that has been shown.
> 
> The ceremony was followed by personnel officers, noncommissioned officers, enlisted and civil servants (PNS) Lantamal I Belawan and the Marine Personnel Yonmarhanlan I Belawan.
> 
> *Koarmabar*
> 
> Foto from blogspot while KRI Pati Unus in duty:


please don't use google translate. especially if you're not planning to edit them....
it took me awhile to finally understand what the title of the article is about: * "war snakes" naval jack lowering ceremony of KRI Pati Unus 384*
basically a decommissioning ceremony..
and dont forget your article source link http://koarmabar.tnial.mil.id

PS: for others who might not know "war snakes" is the name of the indonesian naval jack.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

5 units KAL 28 from Tesco Indomaritim
*Video:* _https://instagram.fcgk7-1.fna.fbcdn...86_1351762158235985_5447376136130527232_n.mp4_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UMNOPutra

Any info .. the progress of your effort to take controll the air traffic controll over your Natuna, Anambas Islands, Batam, Bintan and other Riau islands which currently under the Singapore aviation authority to you ?


----------



## kaka404

*Farewell to a pioneer parachutist*
DUNCAN GRAHAM
THE JAKARTA POST

Malang | Thu, April 20, 2017 | 09:06 am




Herlina Kasim (right) with former president Sukarno (second right). (Rigel Wahyu Nugroho/File)

*Herlina Kasim was Kartini with a gun — bold, brave and determined to compete in traditional male areas. First journalism, then the military.*

*She was the only woman parachuted into the Papuan jungle behind the colonialists’ lines. This was during the 1961 to 1962 Trikora* (Tri Komando Rakyat — a strategy for mobilizing the nation) campaign led by general Soeharto, who later became the republic’s second president.

The young writer-turned-warrior was also an exemplar of selfless patriotism. After being rewarded for her exploits by president Sukarno with a belt secured by a half-kilo gold clasp she became known as Srikandi Pending Emas (the gold buckle heroine).

Then she astonished the nation again by giving the prize back to the palace.

She explained her gesture by saying that fighting for her country was honor enough and that the state needed the money for development.

.....

*Emboldened by shipments of Russian weapons and the backing of so-called nonaligned states, Sukarno started Trikora to wrest Irian Jaya, now called Papua, from the Dutch. Western diplomats thought the real purpose was to divert attention from a collapsing economy.

Volunteers were sought to fight behind enemy lines. Herlina offered her services and must have had a silver tongue because she persuaded the generals that girls could also be guerrillas.*

This was decades before women became active combatants in Western nations, with restrictions remaining in some armies. Last year, the United States finally announced that all roles were open to females. In Indonesia, women in the armed forces are usually assigned to administrative and welfare duties.

*After minimal training Herlina was parachuted into Irian Jaya along with 19 men. Like an earlier seaborne assault that turned into a rout, the drop was not a professional operation. She missed her target, was knocked unconscious and regained consciousness in a field of mud. She then set out to find her companions, not knowing some had been killed.*

After a week of fruitless wanderings and with supplies running low, she met local tribesmen and was led to a fishing village. Three weeks later, Herlina was ferried to an Indonesian island. She hadn’t fired a shot or seized territory.

*Trikora cost 400 Indonesian and 126 Dutch lives, but it showed that Indonesia was serious about recovering colonial territory and the Dutch no longer had the stomach for war. Under international pressure, they ceded the province to the United Nations. In a later referendum, selected Irian leaders voted to join Indonesia.*

*By then Herlina had left active duty. For a while she worked in Jakarta as an educator in the Women’s Army Corps, then as a press secretary in the foreign affairs ministry. There are reports that she was involved in a fake news campaign during Konfrontasi when Sukarno sent the Army to oppose the creation of Malaysia, but these can’t be confirmed.*

She also married and had two sons, Rigel Wahyu Nugroho (born 1962), who is now a trader, and five years later Aurigea Bima Sakti who works as a commercial pilot. Both men live in Malaysia.

*“My mom had a very strong character,” Rigel said by phone and email. “She was disciplined, straightforward, yet a very humble person. She liked to help people, especially the poor.*

....

*Herlina was laid to rest in Jakarta. Her family was offered a place in a heroes’ cemetery, but she had requested an ordinary plot in a public graveyard. To the end, she stayed determined to do things her way.*

read more at http://www.thejakartapost.com/life/2017/04/20/farewell-to-a-pioneer-parachutist.html
something that we might missed in january....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CountStrike

*Mesir Kepincut "Tank Boat" Buatan Pindad*

Kamis, 20 April 2017 | 14:42:08






SIB/Blog Militer Indonesia
Inilah penampakan Tank Boat Antasena buatan PT Pindad.
*Bandung (SIB)- *Produsen alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista) PT Pindad (Persero) memperkenalkan produk kendaraan tempur terbarunya yakni tank boat dengan nama Antasena.

Corporate Secretary PT Pindad Bayu Fiantoro mengatakan, salah satu negara timur tengah yaitu Mesir sangat berminat membeli tank boat Antasena setelah diperkenalkan pada pasar internasional melalui pameran Indo Defence 2016 lalu.

"Saat ini Mesir menjadi negara yang kami lihat paling berminat," ungkap Bayu di pabrik Pindad, Bandung, Selasa (18/4).

Bayu menjelaskan, untuk mengetahui secara lengkap terkait spesifikasi, teknologi dan harga tank boat Antasena, Mesir telah mengirim perwakilannya ke kantor Pindad. "Perwakilan (Mesir) sudah kesini (Bandung) untuk mengetahui secara detail terkait Antasena dan sampai saat ini baru Mesir, kami terus coba pasarkan," jelas Bayu.

Menurut Bayu, 80 persen produksi Pindad baik kendaraan tempur dan amunisi untuk memenuhi pasar dalam negeri, dan kemudian sisanya ke pasar internasional.

Bayu memaparkan, untuk tahun 2017 Pindad menargetkan akan memproduksi kendaraan tempur sebanyak 200 unit dengan berbagai tipe, kemudian senjata sebanyak 50.000 unit dan 150 juta amunisi.

Sebagai informasi, tank boat Antasena memiliki panjang 18 meter dan mampu menjelajah pada perairan dangkal. Kemudian tank boat Antasena mampu melaju hingga kecepatan 40 knots dengan daya jelajah 400 nautical mile (NM).

Pembuatan kapal tank ini merupakan pertama di dunia. Kapal tank ini memiliki panjang 18 meter dengan tenaga penggerak menggunakan mesin diesel.
Kapal tank ini mampu melaju hingga 50 knot dari perairan dangkal hingga ke laut lepas. Alat tempur di air ini juga dibekali senjata Remote Control Weapon System (RCES) dengan kaliber 7,62 mm dengan sistem navigasi yang canggih.

Kapal tank ini bisa beroperasi di sungai, danau, hingga laut lepas dengan daya jelajah 400 nautical mile (nm) atau setara 2003 mil tanpa harus isi ulang bahan bakar. "Dilengkapi rudal untuk mengejar pesawat. Kecepatannya bisa 40 knot dengan jelajah 2003 mil, kira-kira Jawa ke Kalimantan tidak perlu refuel (isi bahan bakar)," kata Widjajanto.* (Kps.com/dtc/q)*
http://hariansib.co/view/Dalam-Negeri/164498/Mesir-Kepincut--Tank-Boat--Buatan-Pindad.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

credit to ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Applying tri-color camo on Leopard2 RI
Tim Teknologi Mekanik Denpal Divif 2 melaksanakan pengecatan ranpur Tank Leopard 2RI

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Full Armament






Identify Vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*PRAJURIT TNI AL DAN AS BERBAGI ILMU PATROLI MARITIM*
20 APRIL 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Sedikitnya 30 anggota TNI AL di satuan penerbangan dilibatkan dalam Sea Surveillance Exercise 2017. Latihan militer rutin bersama antara Indonesia dan AS.

Dari Angkatan Laut AS mengirim belasan anggota. Kesempatan inilah dimanfaatkan semua prajurit TNI AL dari Wing Udara 1 Juanda dan Puspenerbal mencuri ilmu.

Bahkan, mereka bisa mencuri ilmu di ketinggian karena berada satu pesawat dengan prajurit terlatih US Navy.

Sebanyak 20 prajurit AS ini tiba di Lanudal Juanda, Rabu (19/4/2017).

“Ini bentuk kerja sama kedua negara. Harus ada standardisasi prosedur saat operasi kemanusiaan melalui udara,” kata Komandan Wing Udara 1, Kolonel Laut (P) Muhammad Tohir.

Beberapa prajurit TNI AL ada yang berada di dalam pesawat AS. Pesawat yang dikirim adalah P-3C Orion, sebuah pesawat antikapal selam.

Pesawat ini mampu mendeteksi kapal selam di ketinggian 10.000 kali.

“Banyak hal yang bisa didapat. Tak hanya transfer knowledge, namun juga pertukaran budaya,” tambah Tohir.

Dalam Latma Sea Survex 17-1 tahun 2017 ini, baik pesawat AS maupun TNI AL melakukan manuver di atas laut. Mereka melakukan patroli maritim.

Pihak US Navy dipimpin oleh CDR Elizabeth Amy Regoli.

“Kami senang bisa bekerja sama militer begini dengan Indonesia,” kata Elizabeth.

Perempuan berpangkat setara Letkol ini membawa 20 aircrew dari Patrol Squadron Nine CTF-72.

Dalam skenario latihan, materi difokuskan pada pelanggaran hukum di laut.

Pemerintah Indonesia telah memerintahkan kepada TNI AL untuk meningkatkan pengamanan di wilayah perairan.

TNI AL mengerahkan pesawat patroli udara maritim untuk melakukan deteksi, identifikasi dan penindakan atas kegiatan-kegiatan ilegal yang terjadi di perairan Indonesia.

Pesawat yang dikerahkan dalam latihan bersama kedua negara adalah CN 235-220 MPA P-862, Casa NC-212 P-851, dan satu helikopter BO-105 sebagai unsur standby.

_Photo : Anggota US Navy saat berada di Lanudal Juanda sebelum terbang latihan bersama TNI AL, Rabu (19/04/2017)._

https://lancercell.com/2017/04/20/prajurit-tni-al-dan-as-berbagi-ilmu-patroli-maritim/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Full Armament
> 
> View attachment 391875








Cool one. Any details on this one?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Identify System









HannibalBarca said:


> Cool one. Any details on this one?



www.indomiliter.com/p6-atav-rantis-serbu-all-terrain-terbaru-kopassus-tni-ad/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

HannibalBarca said:


> Cool one. Any details on this one?



All Terrain Assault Vehicle P6 made by PT SSE, this is their assembly line
















From specs, P6-ATAV is made from material steel high grade and dual alumunium. As an assault vehicle, P6-ATAV had several mounting for weapons system, starting from _upper gun mounting_ and_ side gun mounting_. From dimension side, P6-ATAV had 4,6 meter length, 2,3 meter wide and 1,5 meter tall. For power pack, P6-ATAV using engine turbo diesel 4 silinder 2.300 cc. The power torque of the engine can generate 142 hp at 3.400 rpm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

madokafc said:


> All Terrain Assault Vehicle P6 made by PT SSE, this is their assembly line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From specs, P6-ATAV is made from material steel high grade and dual alumunium. As an assault vehicle, P6-ATAV had several mounting for weapons system, starting from _upper gun mounting_ and_ side gun mounting_. From dimension side, P6-ATAV had 4,6 meter length, 2,3 meter wide and 1,5 meter tall. For power pack, P6-ATAV using engine turbo diesel 4 silinder 2.300 cc. The power torque of the engine can generate 142 hp at 3.400 rpm.



Any details on price?


----------



## Satria Manggala

Military Cooperation with Vietnam






https://www.beritalima.com/2017/04/20/kapuskersin-tni-vpa-tingkatkan-kerja-sama-militer/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Identify Vehicle
> View attachment 391879



Marines' Tatrapan 6x6

Keel Lying PC 40M at Caputra Mitra Sejati on April 20, 2017






PC 40M with marlin WS 30mm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

*KRI Banda Aceh 593 Dukung Operasi Pamtas*










http://www.tnial.mil.id/tabid/79/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/35596/Default.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKRI

*KRI BUNG TOMO 357 , Port of Mersin , Turkey*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Indonesia armed forces Mi 4 hound, in the past this helicopter became standard medium lift helo between the three branch of Indonesian Armed Forces





medevac Combat SAR of AIR FORCE





Anti Sub version of NAVY





Utility version of Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

TANPA KATEGORI
*UJI COBA KAL 12 PATKAMLA*
21 APRIL 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Kepala Dinas Kelaikan Material Angkatan Laut (Kadislaikmatal) Laksma TNI Sudarmoko,M.M., yang didampingi Kasatharmatim Kolonel Laut Atmuji melaksanakan kunjungan ke Koarmatim dalam rangka menyaksikan Uji Coba (Ucob) Kal 12 Patroli keamanan Laut (Patkamla) di perairan Selat Madura Koarmatim, Ujung Surabaya. Kamis (20/04/2017).

KAL Patkamla ini produksi PT Rizquna Jakarta dengan karateristik panjang 12 meter, lebar 3,4 meter, dengan jarak jelajah 10 jam/250 mil dan kecepatan 35 knot. Dengan kemampuan angkut 12 personil.

_Photo : KAL 12 Patkamla (Koarmatim)_

_Sumber : Pen Koarmatim_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

HannibalBarca said:


> Cool one. Any details on this one?


P6-ATAV (All Terrain Assault Vehicle) locally built by PT Sentra Surya Ekajaya. Credit to skyshieldstwo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Bugs

UMNOPutra said:


> Any info .. the progress of your effort to take controll the air traffic controll over your Natuna, Anambas Islands, Batam, Bintan and other Riau islands which currently under the Singapore aviation authority to you ?



Progress is still underway and so far it's still moving forward. Principally, ICAO doesn't mind as long as Indonesia is ready to take over. It will take time because that part of air traffic is very busy so transferring requires a lot of preparation. You have to know that ICAO's jurisdiction only applies to civil aviation and the Indonesian Air Force has it's own air traffic controller.

It is important to note however that currently mal-asia's southern peninsula air space is also controlled from singapore. Unlike Indonesia, which is making good efforts to take control back of it's airspace, mal-asia seems to be very happy being controlled by singapore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

SUMMARY: 
Indonesia settled a deal with USA during Mike Pence's visit in Indonesia to buy weaponry of F-16. Not mentioned how much is the costs but the overall deal for all cooperation issues is US$ 10 billions. 

*RI-AS Deal Rp 130 Triliun, dari Impor LNG Hingga Senjata F-16*
Angga Aliya ZRF - detikFinance






*Jakarta* - Wakil Presiden Amerika Serikat (AS), Mike Pence, sedang berkunjung ke Indonesia. Kunjungan kali ini membuahkan beberapa kerja sama senilai US$ 10 miliar atau sekitar Rp 130 triliun.

Ada 11 kerja sama yang diteken, melibatkan beberapa perusahaan Negeri Paman Sam seperti Exxon Mobil, General Electric, dan raksasa penerbangan Lockheed Martin.

"Kerja sama ini mencerminkan semangat yang luar biasa dari perusahaan-perusahaan Amerika atas kesempatan bisnis yang ada di Indonesia," kata Pence dikutip dari _AFP_, Jumat (21/4/2017).

Exxon Mobil akan menjual LNG kepada Pertamina. General Electric akan menyediakan teknologi untuk pembangkit listrik di Indonesia.

*Sementara Lockheed Martin akan menyediakan sistem senjata mutakhir untuk pesawat tempur F-16.*

Dalam kunjungannya ini Pence memang mendorong perusahaan-perusahaan AS supaya bisa bekerja sama dan berinvestasi di Indonesia. 

Indonesia menjadi salah satu negara yang dibidik Donald Trump dalam memperbaiki neraca perdagangan AS. Sebab, saat ini AS mengalami defisit dalam perdagangan dengan RI.

Indonesia dengan 250 juta penduduknya memang menjadi pasar yang empuk bagi perusahaan asing. Sayangnya, berdagang dengan orang Indonesia tidak mudah sebab masih banyak masalah di dalam negeri.

Contohnya seperti birokrasi yang lambat, tingkat korupsi tinggi, hingga situasi politik yang tidak stabil. *(ang/dnl)

https://finance.detik.com/berita-ek...ta-f-16?_ga=1.148732919.1778593858.1447200686

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pesawat TNI-AU ngetrill dihantam puting beliung di halim





Pence announces $10B defense and energy deal in Jakarta

U.S. Vice President Mike Pence, left, shakes hands with the Vice President of Indonesia, Jusuf Kalla. AP
Vice President Mike Pence continued his trip to Asia Friday with a stop in Jakarta where he announced $10 billion military and energy deal with the nation.

A total of 11 commercial and investments deals were signed between the nations including: Defense contractor Lockheed Martin’s pact to provide weapons and targeting systems for F-16 fighter jets; and a deal for Exxon Mobil to sell 1 million tons of liquid natural gas to a state-owned oil company.

The military-industrial pact also included a deal for Honeywell to supply turboprop engines to Indonesian aerospace company Dirgantara, and a $2 billion electricity metering system organized by a consortium of companies.

“We seek trade with Indonesia that is both free and fair – to create a ‘win-win’ for both our nations and all our people,” Pence tweeted from Indonesia Friday.

The region was nearly the fulcrum of a major international trade agreement, the Trans-Pacific Partnership, which has been scuttled by President Trump who said it was unfair to American workers.

_http://nypost.com/2017/04/21/pence-announces-10b-defense-and-energy-deal-in-jakarta/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*US seeks to strengthen defense partnership with Indonesia*
14 hours ago | 231 Views

President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) with United States Vice President Michael R. Pence (left) at Merdeka Palace, Jakarta, Thursday (April 20, 2017). (ANTARA/Puspa Perwitasari)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The United States has considered terrorism and its spread as its biggest challenge and therefore wishes to boost its defense partnership with Indonesia to deal with it.

"One of the serious challenges that we are facing now is the spread of terrorism," US Vice President Michael Richard Pence said at a joint press conference with Indonesian President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) at the Merdeka State Palace here on Thursday (April 20).

He stated that the US was proud of being Indonesias oldest and closest defense partner so far.

Under President Donald Trump, the US is fully committed to continuing its collaboration in the field of security for the people of the two countries, he noted.

"Stronger defense partnership will be useful for us to face various security threats and challenges that we are now facing," he remarked.

He pointed out that the US also mourned when Indonesia faced terror attacks similar to the attacks in their country.

"The president and I spoke on how the uncivilized bomb attacks in Jakarta in Jan last year had shocked the world. We expressed our deepest condolences to your people for the attack that killed five and hurt dozen others," he revealed.

The US citizens prayed for the safety of Indonesia, and the US stood with Indonesia to condemn the terror acts, he stated.

"We will continue to work together with Indonesia to defend the rule-based system that has become the foundation of peace and prosperity in ASEAN (Southeast Asian countries)," he asserted.

_(Reported by Hanni Sofia Soepardi/Uu.H-YH/INE)_

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/110561/us-seeks-to-strengthen-defense-partnership-with-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

http://www.janes.com/magazines/ihs-janes-defence-weekly

*Rotorcraft Asia: Multiple orders for Bell 429*
20th April 2017 - 10:00by Helen Haxell in Singapore 







Rotorcraft Asia 2017 has seen a number of orders for Bell Helicopter including four Model 429s which are to be delivered across Asia-Pacific, from the Philippines to Bangladesh.

Terra Barbaza Aviation has ordered an additional Bell 429 to add to its current fleet of one in the Philippines. The aircraft will be utilised for corporate/VIP transport.

In addition, a purchase agreement for one example was signed at the show between the OEM and Meghna Aviation in Bangladesh.

Two 429s are also being delivered to Indonesian private general trading company PT Carpediem Mandiri – the aircraft will be supplied to the flight calibration department of the Indonesian Ministry of Transportation.

The company focuses on vehicle rental services. Sameer Rehman, managing director of Asia Pacific at Bell Helicopter, commented on the 429s' mission with the operator.

'[The] deliveries mark the first time a Bell 429 has been configured for flight calibration missions, and it brings us great pride to support the Indonesian Ministry of Transportation in this important effort,' he said.

The Bell 429s will be performing calibration for helicopter ground instrument landing and departing systems at airports, heliports and helipads.

Aerodata is introducing its flight inspection system known as AD-HELIFIS on the Bell 429 and this order marks the second helicopter internationally and the first of the type operating with the technology.

Lastly, adding to the roster of 429s signed for at the show, Tata Steel Group, based in Mumbai, India, has purchased a second aircraft to support its steel production operations.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/rotorhub/rotorcraft-asia-multiple-orders-bell-429/


----------



## Nike

Simulasi One TerorPersonel Brimob Detasemen B Polda Aceh mengintai saat akan menggerebek rumah persembunyian kelompok bersenjata dalam simulasi One Teror di jalan Elak Lhokseumawe, Aceh, Jumat (21/4/2017). Simulasi One Teror dan perang kota itu bertujuan mengasah kemampuan personil Brimob mengantisipasi teroris, kelompok radikal dan berbagai ancaman teror lainnya. (ANTARA FOTO/Rahmad)









Simulasi One TerorPersonel Brimob Detasemen B Polda Aceh menangkap dua dari lima orang kelompok bersenjata dalam simulasi One Teror di jalan Elak Lhokseumawe, Aceh, Jumat (21/4/2017). Simulasi One Teror dan perang kota itu bertujuan mengasah kemampuan personil Brimob mengantisipasi teroris, kelompok radikal dan berbagai ancaman teror. (ANTARA FOTO/Rahmad)

their optical sight is quite fascinating

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Aerospace industry ordering dozens of Aircraft engine to be used for their CN212 

*PTDI Pesan Mesin Honeywell untuk Mesin NC212*
April 21, 2017
388




NC212-400 juga dibeli oleh Angkatan Udara Filipina. Sumber gambar: JR Nugroho
Produksi pesawat regional NC212 oleh PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) memasuki babak baru. PTDI kembali memilih mesin TPE331 buatan Honeywell untuk menerbangkan NC212. Rencananya mesin ini akan dipasang diseluruh varian N212 yang masih diproduksi PTDI, yakni NC212-400 dan NC-212i.

PTDI memesan 34 unit mesin dengab rentang pengiriman selama 4 tahun. Di tahun 2017 ini Honeywell menargetkan bisa mengirim enam unit mesin.

Tanpa menyebut harga per unit, Arie Wibowo, Direktur Produksi PTDI mengatakan harga mesin ini termasuk yang terbaik di kelasnya.

“Harga mesin ini 28 persen dari total ongkos produksi.Harganya (mesin TP331) bagus. Saya bisa menjual pesawat dengan harga yang amat bersaing,” tambahnya.

Penandatanganan kontrak pemesanan mesin TP331 dilakukan langsung oleh Presiden Joko Widodo dan Wakil Presiden AS Mike Pence di sela-sela kunjungannya ke Jakarta.

Mesin TP331 sendiri sudah digunakan sejak pertama NC212 diproduksi oleh PTDI. “Sejak pertama kita pakai mesin ini, belum ada komplain serius dari pengguna,” ujar Arie.

Pihak Honeywell menyatakan, penandatanganan kontrak ini merupakan penandatanganan mesin yang terbesar tahun ini. “Indonesia menjadi salah satu pasar terbesar saat ini bagi Honeywell. Jadi kami terus mencari peluang-peluang baru di Indonesia, tidak hanya di industri penerbangan,” ujar Derek Lockett, Direktur Sales Asia Pasifik Honeywell Aerospace.

Saat ini PTDI sendiri memproduksi NC212 untuk pesanan Thailand, Filipina, dan Vietnam. “Rencananya TNI AU pesan 9 unit tahun depan. Ini belum kontrak,” tambah Arie.

Author: Remigius Septian
http://angkasa.grid.id/info/penerbangan/ptdi-pesan-mesin-honeywell-untuk-mesin-nc212/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

blast from the past, seems the new breed of Officers ranks in the army had broad knowledge about current conditions and threat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> blast from the past, seems the new breed of Officers ranks in the army had broad knowledge about current conditions and threat
> 
> View attachment 392137
> 
> View attachment 392138
> 
> View attachment 392139
> 
> View attachment 392140
> 
> View attachment 392141
> View attachment 392142



Wish the army top brasses really consider adding more units. Is there any concrete plan? I heard in a news that the army is evaluating the possibility to add more leopards


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> Wish the army top brasses really consider adding more units. Is there any concrete plan? I heard in a news that the army is evaluating the possibility to add more leopards



the possibility is very high, considering the Army plan to standarizing all of Kavaleri battalion with four type of armed vehicles, MBT, Medium Tank, Light Tank and Fire Support Vehicle like Badak or Tarantula. And there is plan to expanding the number of Kavaleri units within Army, for all i know is one resimen will be established in Maluku and other one in East Nusatenggara.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

madokafc said:


> Indonesian Aerospace industry ordering dozens of Aircraft engine to be used for their CN212
> 
> *PTDI Pesan Mesin Honeywell untuk Mesin NC212*
> April 21, 2017
> 388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NC212-400 juga dibeli oleh Angkatan Udara Filipina. Sumber gambar: JR Nugroho
> Produksi pesawat regional NC212 oleh PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) memasuki babak baru. PTDI kembali memilih mesin TPE331 buatan Honeywell untuk menerbangkan NC212. Rencananya mesin ini akan dipasang diseluruh varian N212 yang masih diproduksi PTDI, yakni NC212-400 dan NC-212i.
> 
> PTDI memesan 34 unit mesin dengab rentang pengiriman selama 4 tahun. Di tahun 2017 ini Honeywell menargetkan bisa mengirim enam unit mesin.
> 
> Tanpa menyebut harga per unit, Arie Wibowo, Direktur Produksi PTDI mengatakan harga mesin ini termasuk yang terbaik di kelasnya.
> 
> “Harga mesin ini 28 persen dari total ongkos produksi.Harganya (mesin TP331) bagus. Saya bisa menjual pesawat dengan harga yang amat bersaing,” tambahnya.
> 
> Penandatanganan kontrak pemesanan mesin TP331 dilakukan langsung oleh Presiden Joko Widodo dan Wakil Presiden AS Mike Pence di sela-sela kunjungannya ke Jakarta.
> 
> Mesin TP331 sendiri sudah digunakan sejak pertama NC212 diproduksi oleh PTDI. “Sejak pertama kita pakai mesin ini, belum ada komplain serius dari pengguna,” ujar Arie.
> 
> Pihak Honeywell menyatakan, penandatanganan kontrak ini merupakan penandatanganan mesin yang terbesar tahun ini. “Indonesia menjadi salah satu pasar terbesar saat ini bagi Honeywell. Jadi kami terus mencari peluang-peluang baru di Indonesia, tidak hanya di industri penerbangan,” ujar Derek Lockett, Direktur Sales Asia Pasifik Honeywell Aerospace.
> 
> Saat ini PTDI sendiri memproduksi NC212 untuk pesanan Thailand, Filipina, dan Vietnam. “Rencananya TNI AU pesan 9 unit tahun depan. Ini belum kontrak,” tambah Arie.
> 
> Author: Remigius Septian
> http://angkasa.grid.id/info/penerbangan/ptdi-pesan-mesin-honeywell-untuk-mesin-nc212/



Wah, Skrg kok boleh nyetok mesin ya, biar pesenan gak telat Kali ya


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Wah, Skrg kok boleh nyetok mesin ya, biar pesenan gak telat Kali ya



multiyears order

F/A 50 is main contender for Airforce hawk replacement programme. Hope they just adding another squadrons and put Hawk into ground attack duty.


----------



## caksakerah

madokafc said:


> blast from the past, seems the new breed of Officers ranks in the army had broad knowledge about current conditions and threat
> 
> View attachment 392137
> 
> View attachment 392138
> 
> View attachment 392139
> 
> View attachment 392140
> 
> View attachment 392141
> View attachment 392142



On page 3, is it Leo2A7 in TNI AD camo?


----------



## Nike

caksakerah said:


> On page 3, is it Leo2A7 in TNI AD camo?


model kit


----------



## Republiek_van_Piesang

As someone with Indonesian parents and whom is living in Indonesia now, I was flabbergasted at the naval and aerial coverage of the Indonesian Navy and Air Force compared to their coverage of the area. 2 weeks ago there were some demonstration from the Indonesian Air Force on the Palm Sunday, with 2 Su-27SKM(or Su-30MK2?) and 2 F-16 maneuvering on top of our district that evokes an elation from the mass-goers, but from what I've read on the internet and from Indonesian newspapers, these Su-27/30s are based in Sulawesi and not in Java. I wonder how good could the reaction time be if a potential adversary approach from the Northern tip of Sumatra.


----------



## Nike

Republiek_van_Piesang said:


> As someone with Indonesian parents and whom is living in Indonesia now, I was flabbergasted at the naval and aerial coverage of the Indonesian Navy and Air Force compared to their coverage of the area. 2 weeks ago there were some demonstration from the Indonesian Air Force on the Palm Sunday, with 2 Su-27SKM(or Su-30MK2?) and 2 F-16 maneuvering on top of our district that evokes an elation from the mass-goers, but from what I've read on the internet and from Indonesian newspapers, these Su-27/30s are based in Sulawesi and not in Java. I wonder how good could the reaction time be if a potential adversary approach from the Northern tip of Sumatra.



just pray to the god they are run out of fuel

thats the strategic deterrence being large country


----------



## Svantana

Dirgantara Expo 17

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Republiek_van_Piesang

madokafc said:


> just pray to the god they are run out of fuel
> 
> thats the strategic deterrence being large country



I want to laugh, but then again that's also applicable to South Africa .


----------



## Nike

*Commercial Deliverables for Commercial Signing Ceremony*

.......

*Lockheed Martin*
Under this agreement, the Indonesian Air Force will acquire Lockheed Martin’s Sniper Advanced Targeting Pods (ATP). This state-of-the-art technology for the F-16A/B fighters stationed at Iswahyudi Air Base will enhance Indonesia’s maritime and territorial defenses while operating seamlessly with the United States and other regional partners. Lockheed Martin will produce Sniper ATPs at its Missiles and Fire Control facility in Orlando, Florida, and work closely with the Indonesian Air Force to train a cadre of pilots and maintainers.

By U.S. Embassy Jakarta | 21 April, 2017 |


Source: https://id.usembassy.gov/commercial-...ning-ceremony/

sniper ATP, so in near future Indonesia will operating smart bombs and paveaway family

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*3 More LST Will be built* @ Lampung
by DRU







*TNI AL Bangun Kembali Tiga Kapal Angkut Tank Di Lampung*


*Lampung, Lindo* - Asisten Logistik Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (Aslog Kasal) Laksamana Muda TNI Mulyadi, S.Pi., M.A.P. melaksanakan kunjungan kerja ke galangan kapal PT. Daya Radar Utama (DRU) di Panjang, Bandar Lampung dalam rangka pemotongan plat pertama (_first steel cutting) _pembangunan tiga unit kapal angkut tank, Jumat (21/04).

Kedatanganya di bandara Radin Intan II Lampung, Aslog Kasal beserta rombongan disambut oleh Komandan Pangkalan TNI Angkatan Laut (Danlanal) Lampung Kolonel Laut (P) Kelik Haryadi, S.H., M.Si. dengan Danbrigif 3 Mar Kolonel Mar Hermanto, S.E., M.M. dan beberapa Perwira.

_First_ _Steel_ _Cutting_ merupakan sebagai tanda dimulainya fabrikasi pembangunan tiga unit kapal TNI AL jenis LST, yaitu AT- 5, AT-6 dan AT-7 sesuai kontrak kerja yang yang telah ditandatangani pada bulan Januari 2017.

“Terima kasih kami sampaikan kepada TNI AL yang telah memberikan kepercayaan untuk membangun tiga unit kapal angkut tank, sebelumnya kami telah banyak belajar dari membangun kapal LST AT-3 KRI Teluk Bintuni dan saat ini kami juga sedang proses membangun kapal LST AT-4, komitmen kami adalah menyelesaikan pekerjaan dengan tepat waktu dan tepat mutu” kata Agus Gunawan selaku Dirut PT. DRU dalam sambutannya.

Dalam sambutannya, Aslog Kasal menyampaikan “Pembangunan kapal AT-5, 6 dan 7 oleh PT. DRU merupakan hasil realisasi dari renstra pembangunan kekuatan TNI AL, pembangunan kapal-kapal TNI AL di galangan dalam negeri merupakan bentuk komitmen TNI AL dalam mendukung pemerintah dalam pemberdayaan potensi nasional yang tertuang dalan undang-undang nomer 16 tahun 2012 tentang industri pertahanan”

“Tahapan _First_ _Steel_ _Cutting _merupakan awal kegiatan fabrikasi, masih panjang teknis pembangunan sebuah kapal, masih ada tahap_ keep laying, launching _dan pengetesan-pengetesan lainya, harapanya seluruh kegiatan dapat diselesaikan dengan baik dan dibutuhkan kerja keras, kerja serius dan kerja cerdas”.

Acara _First_ _Steel_ _Cutting_ dilaksanakan di _workshop_ CNC PT. DRU ditandai dengan penekanan tombol sirine dilanjutkan dengan penandatangan berita acara oleh Kadisadal dan Dirut PT. DRU serta penyerahan siluet kapal AT-5, 6 dan 7 dari Dirut PT. DRU kepada Aslog Kasal, Kadisadal dan Kadismatal yang diahiri dengan foto bersama.

Hadir dalam acara tersebut Kadisadal Laksma TNI Prasetya Nugraha, S.T., Kadismatal Laksma TNI Aziz Ikhsan Bachtiar, Pati Itjenal Laksma TNI Dadi Hartanto, M.Tr (Han) dan beberapa Pamen dari Mabesal serta Manager dari PT. DRU.









http://www.liputanindonesianews.com...n-tiga-unit-kapal-angkut-tank-di-lampung.html

*LST AT3 KRI Teluk Bintuni 520*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*PTDI CN-235 Special Mission Update*

22 April 2017




CN-235 ASW of the Turkish Navy (photo : Marco Papa)

*PTDI CN-235 Update*

PTDI was energetically marketing its CN-235 turboprop special mission aircraft. The firm builds the CN-235 under licence from Airbus. The Indonesian company has worked on two batches of CN-235MPA maritime patrol aircraft under the Indonesian government’s Maritime Patrol-1 (MARPAT-1) and MARPAT-2 contracts in recent years. Tackling piracy, smuggling, people-trafficking and illegal fishing is now a top priority for a country boasting the biggest archipelago in the world.




PTDI experienced in MPA/MSA (image : PTDI)

The first batch of three CN-235MPAs for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Laut/TNI-AL) have been integrated with a FLIR Systems Star Safire-III optronics payload and Thales AMASCOS mission system. All three of these aircraft are now operational with the TNI-AL’s 800 Squadron in Surabaya, East Java. Work on a second batch of three aircraft started in 2014, which saw the integration of the the Telephonics AN/APS-143C(V)3 Ocean Eye X-band (8.5 Gigahertz/GHz to 10.68GHz) airborne surveillance radar and a Star Safire-III system onto two navy CN-235MPAs and a single example for the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Udara/TNI-AU).




CN-235 MPA of the TNI AU (photo : Marchel)

Work to this effect commenced in 2015 and was completed by late 2016. However, the TNI-AU example has also been fitted with a Leonardo SAGE electronic support measure. The SAGE system allows the TNI-AU to detect and locate potentially threatening radar systems. There is a requirement for the first TNI-AU CN-235MPA delivered in 2007 to be upgraded now, probably with a similar systems, possibly including SAGE, but so far no contract has been signed. This aircraft was one of three ordered in 1996 which were to be fitted with the Thales AMASCOS system. However only a single airframe was ever delivered (in 2007) because of the 1997 Asian financial crisis which saw the devaluation of the Indonesian rupiah. The balance of two aircraft were delivered in a transport configuration.






CN-235 MPA of the TNI AL (photo : Prime Kurniawan)

Meanwhile PTDI’s Ade Yuyu Wahyuna, vice president of business development and marketing was keen to point out to asianmilitaryreview.com recent successes in other areas of CN-235 business. The company continues to market the CN-235ASW anti-submarine warfare aircraft with which it collaborated with Turkish Aerospace Industries on a Turkish Navy contract for six CN-235ASWs. It carried out the aircraft modifications and assembly of the aircraft’s magnetic anomaly detector boom; the only CN235s fitted with such a system.




CN-235 MSA of the Korea Coast Guard (photo : Jan Seba)

Moreover, in the unlikeliest of partnerships, PTDI worked with Israel Aerospace Industries’ (IAI) ELTA Systems division on a Republic of Korea Coast Guard acquisition for four CN-235-220MSA maritime surveillance aircraft between 2011 and 2012. PTDI built the aircraft’s radome which housed the IAI EL/M2022 X-band airborne surveillance radar.

(Asian Military Review)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Heroic Story of Air Force Fighter , Save Sukhoi*





Penyerahan sertifikat Well Done oleh KSAU [Angkasa]

*Kisah Heroik Penerbang TNI AU, Selamatkan Sukhoi*

Penerbang TNI Angkatan Udara, Letkol Pnb Anton Palaguna dan Lettu Pnb Ahmad Finandika berhasil menyelamatkan diri bersama Sukhoi-30 MK setelah salah satu mesin pesawatnya mendadak bermasalah karena ditabrak seekor burung. 

Penerbang dari Skadron Udara 11 Lanud Hasanuddin Makassar itu mengalami kejadian tersebut pada saat gladi bersih HUT TNI AU, 7 April 2017 lalu di Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma Jakarta. 

Anton menjelaskan, kejadian itu dialaminya pada saat Sukhoi yang dibawanya itu berada di ketinggian 700-800 kaki. Menurutnya, mesin sebelah kiri ditabrak burung, setelah Sukhoi yang dibawanya itu baru saja melakukan take off. 

"_Kami take off dengan benar, yaitu dengan daya dorong yang maksimum, tapi pada saat kami sudah melaksanakan clean konfiguration, tiba-tiba di ketinggian kurang lebih 700-800 feet, ada sesuatu yang menabrak kami,_" kata Anton di Mabesau Cilangkap, Jakarta, Jumat (21/4/2017). 

Setelah mengetahui mesin sebelah kiri Sukhoi itu mengalami masalah, Anton kemudian meminta Ahmad yang berada di belakangnya untuk mengecek keadaan. Ternyata, mesin itu sudah mengalami ledakan api sebanyak lima kali. 

Anton kemudian segera mengambil tindakan untuk menghindari resiko besar yang bakal terjadi. Dia memutuskan, untuk mematikan mesin sebelah kiri sambil mempertahankan yang kanan untuk menyelamatkan diri dan pesawat yang dibawanya.

"_Karena kalau kami tidak mematikan engine itu, maka pesawat ini akan meledak. Kami matikan,_" ujarnya. 

Anton menegaskan, bisa saja keduanya melakukan penyelamatan diri dengan keluar melalui kursi lontar dari pesawat tersebut. Namun apabila itu dilakukan, katanya, maka Sukhoi-30 yang merupakan alutsista milik TNI AU dan juga masyarakat yang ada di sekitarnya akan mengalami bahaya. 

Anton kemudian memutuskan untuk tetap melakukan landing dengan satu mesin sebelah kanan. Ia mencoba mengurangi bahan bakar dengan memutar-mutar dulu untuk memudahkan mendarat. 

"_Ini sulit, karena biasanya pada saat landing pilot akan mengurangi power, tapi kita harus dengan full power,_" ungkap dia. 

Keberhasilan kedua perwira TNI AU itu kemudian mendapatkan apresiasi dari Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto. Keduanya langsung diberikan 'Penghargaan Welldone' atas tindakan berani dan tepat yang dilakukannya tersebut. 

"_Semoga penghargaan ini dapat memberikan motivasi yang baik bagi seluruh personel TNI AU,_" kata Hadi.

*✈ Rilis*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

It actually can be used on several platform, like T/A 50, F 16 A/B

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## striver44

*g*uys,any info bout our m109 sph procurement?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Dibeliin EW Pod yg lagi di Belarusia.

Welcome to dunia Pernika

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## patu

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Dibeliin EW Pod yg lagi di Belarusia.
> 
> Welcome to dunia Pernika
> 
> View attachment 392397


Mantap


----------



## gondes

Training between US and Indonesian Marines / Taifib @oriuploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

Woow ...

------
*Arrested Chinese ship flees Navy guard*

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/04/22/arrested-chinese-ship-flees-navy-guard.html


----------



## Svantana

PASKHAS known as (Korps Pasukan Khas) is the special forces and infantry corps of the Indonesian Air Force ("TNI-AU"). This unit is also known as the Orange Berets (Baret Jingga in Indonesian) because of the colour of their service headgear.


































270 km long march in 7 days
Capable at air, jungle, riverine and beach.
Paskhas operate as commando forces, they rarely involve many personnel in their operation. Paskhas have also used unusual calls when they were doing combat mission, such as detachment, team and unit to differentiate them from regular forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*KEEL LAYING PC 40 M*
24 APRIL 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT




_Keel Laying PC 40 M (Koarmabar)_

Asisten Logistik Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (Aslog Kasal) Laksamana Muda TNI Mulyadi, S.Pi., M.A.P., didampingi Kadisadal Laksamana Pertama TNI Prasetya Nugraha, S.T., Kadismatal Laksamana Pertama TNI Azis Ikhsan Bachtiar dan Kadisopslatal Laksamana Pertama TNI Didik Setiono meninjau lokasi pembuatan kapal perang jenis kapal cepat 40 Meter dengan persenjataan di Galangan Kapal PT. Caputra Mitra Sejati (CMS) Banten Jalan Salira-Bojonegara, Puloampel, Kabupaten Serang, Banten. Kamis (20/4).

Rombongan lain yang juga turut hadir dalam kegiatan tersebut yakni Kasubdis Adagri Disadal Kolonel Laut (T) Supriyanto, Paban 1 Srenal Kolonel Laut (P) Dafit Santoso, Paban VI Slogal Kolonel Laut (T) Eddy S, Sekdissadal Kolonel Laut (T) Supriatno dan Kasubdis Dalada Disadal Kolonel Laut (T) Edhi Prasetya.

Dalam kunjungannya Aslog Kasal beserta rombongan disambut dan didampingi oleh Dirut PT. CMS Bapak Kriss Pramono beserta jajaran direksi PT. CMS, Danlanal Banten Kolonel Laut (P) Rudi Haryanto S.E Dansatgas PC 40 TA. 2016 Kolonel Laut (T) Al Sunaryo serta Dansatgas PC 40 TA. 2017 Kolonel Laut (T) Christanto Pratomo.

Dalam amanatnya, Aslog Kasal menyampaikan ucapan terima kasih kepada Direktur Utama PT. CMS beserta jajarannya atas terselenggaranya Pembangunan Kapal PC 40 Meter yang dilaksanakan oleh PT. Caputra Mitra Sejati merupakan realisasi dari renstra pembangunan kekuatan TNI Angkatan laut menuju pencapaian kekuatan pokok Minimum atau Minimum Essensial Force, sekaligus merupakan komitmen TNI Angkatan Laut dalam mengimplementasikan UU No 16 tahun 2012 yaitu untuk pemberdayaan industri dalam negeri.

Lebih lanjut Aslog Kasal mengatakan saat ini pembangunan Kapal PC 40 Meter pesanan TNI Angkatan Laut yang dibangun di galangan PT. Caputra Mitra Sejati telah memasuki tahapan Keel Laying yang merupakan simbolik dimulainya pekerjaan kontruksi dalam pembangunan Kapal Perang yang mengandung pengertian munculnya wilayah baru, Negara, Bendera. Dengan demikan, Keel Laying adalah kegiatan yang penting dalam Sequence pembangunan kapal perang.

Aslog Kasal berharap agar pembangunan kapal cepat ini dapat diselesaikan dengan tepat waktu dan tepat mutu yang tentu untuk mencapainya dibutuhkan kerja keras, kerja serius dan kerja cerdas baik oleh pihak galangan maupun dari Satgas.

_Sumber : Pen Koarmabar_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, US working together to maintain peace, stability in South China Sea*
Jumat, 21 April 2017 21:10 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The government of Indonesia and the United States agreed to cooperate to maintain peace and stability in the region related to South China Sea (SCS), the Foreign Ministrys Spokesman, Arrmanatha Nasir, said during a press briefing here on Friday.

The agreement was signed during the state visit of US Vice President Michael Pence, who held talks with President Joko Widodo and Vice President Jusuf Kalla on Thursday.

Pence underlined the importance of using peaceful diplomacy in dealing with all issues related to the South China Sea disputes.

"He also stated that maintaining stability and security in the South China Sea was not only in the interests of the countries in this region, but also all around the world," Arrmanatha said.

According to Arrmanatha, the Indonesian government will continue to actively encourage negotiations and agreements involved the completion of a Code of Conduct (CoC framework) to resolve territorial disputes around the South China Sea.

ASEAN member countries and China have recently made further progress in the negotiations of CoC framework. The negotiations were carried out through a process of Declaration on the Conduct of Parties in the South China Sea (DoC).

The discussion has resulted in an initial draft of the CoC framework, which could be a solid foundation for producing the framework, during a meeting in Bali, last February. 

The next meeting, held in Siem Reap, Cambodia, has also made progress in the process of producing DoC.

Therefore, the Indonesian government would continue to encourage the speeding up of deliberations and completion of the CoC framework, as well as the progress of the DoC implementation process.

To do so, both ASEAN and China must continue to maintain a conducive momentum in enhancing mutual trust, stability, and security in the South China Sea.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Dibeliin EW Pod yg lagi di Belarusia.
> 
> Welcome to dunia Pernika
> 
> View attachment 392397



bocoran dr tahun kemaren, thanks to aryo.nu ini pake produk KRET






there is several issue had been realized or being confirmed the intention starting from the adding number of LST, purchase of CN 235 MPA, jamming pod, targeting pod, F/A50, and among other big item ticket is special ASW/Maritime strike and patrol Aircraft. 

The airforce want to acquire Poseidon, several defense ministry member pushed Su 32FN instead the battle still raging on.....


----------



## mengkom

Svantana said:


> PASKHAS known as (Korps Pasukan Khas) is the special forces and infantry corps of the Indonesian Air Force ("TNI-AU"). This unit is also known as the Orange Berets (Baret Jingga in Indonesian) because of the colour of their service headgear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 392591
> View attachment 392592
> View attachment 392593
> View attachment 392594
> View attachment 392595
> View attachment 392592
> View attachment 392593
> View attachment 392596
> View attachment 392598
> 
> 270 km long march in 7 days
> Capable at air, jungle, riverine and beach.
> Paskhas operate as commando forces, they rarely involve many personnel in their operation. Paskhas have also used unusual calls when they were doing combat mission, such as detachment, team and unit to differentiate them from regular forces.


FYI, many AK-47 in navy, airforce and kopassus inventory is russian made type 2 AK-47 manufactured in 1950's
The noticable differences are, slab sided magazine, full milled receiver and stronger attachment method of receiver-stock
Although it is heavier than the newer stamped-steel receiver AK-47, type 2 is considered to be the finest russian AK47 ever made because it is more reliable

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

mengkom said:


> FYI, many AK-47 in navy, airforce and kopassus inventory is russian made type 2 AK-47 manufactured in 1950's
> The noticable differences are, slab sided magazine, full milled receiver and stronger attachment method of receiver-stock
> Although it is heavier than the newer stamped-steel receiver AK-47, type 2 is considered to be the finest russian AK47 ever made because it is more reliable



Kopassus using AK 47 during invansion of Timor and when battle of Dili raging on, AK 47 overpowering getmi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

A new look of the FNSS-Pindad Modern Medium Weight Tank (MMWT) with a new CMI turret and redesign front headlamp. Credit to Bordobel.












https://aw.my.com/en/forum/showthread.php?82659-Pars-4x4-6x6-8x8/page3

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Ростех: принципиальные решения по продаже Су-35 Индонезии приняты*
11:0021.04.2016
180


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> *Ростех: принципиальные решения по продаже Су-35 Индонезии приняты*
> 11:0021.04.2016
> 180


Uh...I beg your pardon?


----------



## gondes

GraveDigger388 said:


> Uh...I beg your pardon?


Google translate: 
Rostech: principal decisions on the sale of Su-35 Indonesia adopted

Hmm...any more elaboration?


----------



## GraveDigger388

gondes said:


> Hmm...any more elaboration?



Seconded.


----------



## Nike

credit to @septianekoprasetyo at instagram, PT PAL, submarine production facility

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

Pindad Badak 6x6 FSV







Pindad ss2 v7 




Pindad G-2 










Pindad SS2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Module KS ke-3. Credit to dicky.affandi.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Frigate or Destroyer?*
By
Dr. Alix Valenti
-
April 25, 2017



The ‘Sejong Daewang’ class destroyers are in service with the ROKN and will provide the basic design of the new, improved variant of this class which will include the Aegis CMS. (US DoD)
 Share on Facebook
 Share on LinkedIn
0 
TotalShares
https://asianmilitaryreview.com/?bsa_pro_id=24&bsa_pro_url=1
*Budgetary and strategic factors are slowly dividing the Asia-Pacific region into navies that can afford destroyers, and those that cannot. This, in turn, is contributing to an increasingly blurred distinction between the two ship categories.*

For much of the twentieth century, the distinction between frigates and destroyers was betrayed by their displacement and intended missions. Traditionally, frigates displace between 2000 and 3000 tons, and are considered to be small surface combatants specialised in Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW). Destroyers, on the other hand, traditionally displace between 4000 and 5000 tons, and were designed not only for ASW but also, in some cases, to deliver a heavier punch than frigates by carrying Anti-Surface Warfare (ASuW) and Anti-Air Warfare (AAW) capabilities: “However, if we fast-forward to today, the mission lines between frigates and destroyers have become blurred,” says Collin Koh, a research fellow at the maritime security programme of the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies in Singapore: “Many new frigates have started to tout heavier AAW and even ASuW punches, even if they may still retain a primary ASW fit,” Mr. Koh continues. The continued reduction of defence budgets since the end of the Cold War combined with a wide variety of security and strategic factors, are contributing to shaping a geographical map of Asia-Pacific surface combatant programmes that draws very clear lines between sub-regions.

*Australasia*
Mr. Koh continues that: “Australia and New Zealand continue to operate frigates, but Australia is the only country investing long-term into new-build ships.” In fact, the Royal New Zealand Navy (RNZN) operates two frigates but no destroyers, and has no plans to acquire any new ships in either category. Australia, on the other hand, is much closer to the: “competition between countries and major powers” currently taking place in the East and South China Seas propelled by the maritime and territorial claims which the People’s Republic of China has in these two stretches of water, and is particularly concerned with “military modernisation in the region,” as its _2016 Defence White Paper _which outlines the governments strategic and defence procurement priorities. As such, the Australian government has two major programmes: the Air Warfare Destroyer (AWD) and the Future Frigate initiatives.

Through the AWD programme, the AWD alliance (which includes Navantia, Australia’s Defence Material Organisation procurement agency, Raytheon and ASC) is building three ‘Hobart’ class AWDs. Displacing 7000 tons and armed with a BAE Systems’ Mk.45 127mm main armament and a Raytheon Phalanx Block-1B Close-In Weapon System (CIWS), the ship’s AAW capabilities include Lockheed Martin’s Mk.41 Vertical Launch System (VLS) to accommodate Raytheon’s RIM-66 Standard Missile-2 (SM-2) and RIM-174 Standard Extended-Range Active Missile SAMs (Surface-to-Air Missiles). ASuW provision is provided by the ship’s Boeing RGM-84 Harpoon family Anti-Ship Missiles (AShMs) with the vessel’s ASW punch provided by its EuroTorp MU-90 Impact torpedoes.

The three ships in the class, HMAS _Hobart_, HMAS _Brisbane _and HMAS _Sydney_, were initially respectively slated for delivery in December 2014, early 2016 and mid-2017 however a number of delays have continuously increased the overall cost of the programme and postponed delivery. HMAS _Hobart_ successfully completed Builder Sea Trials off the coast of South Australia on 24 September 2016, and is slated for delivery in June 2017, while HMAS _Brisbane_ and HMAS _Sydney _should now be delivered in September 2018 and March 2020 respectively.

Despite the ‘Hobart’ class delays, the Future Frigate programme, also known as the SEA-5000 initative to the Australian Department of Defence (DoD), was on the other hand brought forward, a DoD press release announced in August 2015. The programme involves the construction of nine frigates to replace the eight ‘ANZAC’ class frigates currently serving with the Royal Australian Navy (RAN). In April 2016 the DoD announced the three competitors shortlisted for the Competitive Evaluation Programme (CEP) launched in October 2015: BAE Systems, Fincantieri and Navantia. BAE Systems is offering its Type 26 Global Combat Ship (GCS) design while Fincantieri is competing with its ‘Bergamini’ class frigate design already in service with the _Marina Militaire_ (Italian Navy), while Navantia’s design is: “based on the latest and most modern (‘Álvaro de Bazán’ class frigate operated by the Spanish Navy),” says Ms Esther Benito Lope, a Navantia spokesperson: “and Navantia’s added value is its experience with frigates”, with five of these vessels built for the _Armada Española_ (Spanish Navy) and three planned for the RAN via the ‘Hobart’ class which uses this design as its base.





The ‘Álvaro de Bazán’ class frigate is used by the Spanish Navy, and the design has also been selected as the basis for the Royal Australian Navy’s ‘Hobart’ class destroyers. (Brian Burnell)
*Northeast Asia*
Further north, Japan and the Republic of Korea face the common threat of the Democratic People’s Republic of Korea’s (DPRK) ballistic missiles, with the DPRK claiming that it was now in possession of a missile capable of hitting the United States in August. Therefore both Japan and the ROK’s destroyers are equipped with the latest iteration of the Lockheed Martin Aegis Combat Management System (CMS) which can provide command and control for ballistic missile defence, as does the allied US Navy: “The PRC acquired its own ‘Chinese Aegis’ in large to match what its immediate neighbours are having, but also to provide fleet AAW cover for the (People’s Liberation Army Navy/PLAN) aircraft carrier and accompanying forces,” Mr. Koh continues.

In a continuous effort to increase its assertiveness, the PLAN, has ongoing frigate and destroyer programmes. Regarding the latter, the PLAN has designed an updated version of the ‘Type 052C/Luyang-II’ class destroyer dubbed the ‘Type 052D/Luyang III’ class. According to local sources, this latter class may displace as much as 10000 tons and is fitted with a vast sensor suite including the Type 346A naval surveillance radar. It is armed with YJ-18A/B AShMs and surface-to-surface missiles, China Precision Machinery Import-Export Corporation HQ-9 SAMs and anti-submarine rockets. Jiangnan Shipyard built the first eight vessels of the class and launched a ninth one on 28 July. The Dalian Shipbuilding Industry Company (DSIC) also began construction of ‘Type 052D/Luyang III’ destroyers on 28 November 2015, with the first ship currently being fitted the second one launched on 3 August 2016 and third expected to be launched shortly. Meanwhile, in the frigate domain, construction of the PLAN’s ‘Type 054A/Jiangkai II’ class frigates continues. On 8 June 2016, Shanghai’s Hudong-Zhongua shipyard launched the 25th example, while the Huangpu shipyard in Guangzhou, southern China launched the 24th example on 17 June 2016.





The PLAN is pursuing an energetic schedule for construction new frigates and destroyers. These new ships include the ‘Type 54/Jiangkai II’ class frigates, the 25 example of which was launched in June 2016. (US DoD)
Accompanying Japan’s desire to show more assertiveness in the region in the face of the PRC’s increasingly outward strategic posture, the Japanese Maritime Self-Defence Force (JMSDF) has launched its own destroyer programme. The ‘Azikuzi’ class is expected to replace the JMSDF’s current ‘Asagiri’ class destroyers. Two ships have been ordered and are currently being built by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, with the first one to be completed in 2017 according to a local source. Very little information is available on the programme, other than the ships will have a displacement of 5000 tons, will have a high performance ASW capability and will be equipped with Combined Gas Turbine Electric and Gas turbine (COGLAG) propulsion as well as using a new naval surveillance radar of an unknown type.

Away from Japan, in the last decade, the Republic of Korea Navy (ROKN) has been focusing on procuring; “capable high end ships complete with ASW, AAW and ASuW capabilities,” says Matthew Caris, senior associate at Avascent, a Washington DC-based consultancy. As such, the ROK Defence Acquisition Programme Administration (DAPA), which overseas the country’s defence procurement, signed an agreement with Hyundai Heavy Industries, on 24 June 2016, to commence development of the second batch of ‘Sejong Daewang’ class destroyers. The three new ships will be an improved variant of the three batch one ‘Sejong Daewang’ class, with a full load displacement of 10000 tons and equipped with Lockheed Martin’s Aegis Baseline-9 CMS (_see above_), and the AN/SPY-1D S-band (2.3-2.5/2.7-3.7 gigahertz) naval surveillance radar. The ships’ sensor suite also includes Atlas Elektronik’s bow-mounted DSQS-21 BZ-M sonar and MTeQ towed array sonar system. In terms of armament, the ships are fitted with a single Thales Goalkeeper 30mm CIWS, Raytheon’s RIM-116 family SAMs and a BAE Systems Mk.45 Mod.4 127mm naval gun. The ASuW capabilities include the LIG Nex1 SSM-700K Hae Sung long-range AShMs and LIG Nex1 Hyunmoo-III surface-to-surface missiles: “Currently HHI is finishing-up the design, and plans to start building the ships within the next two years,” says Seon Jeong U an HHI spokesperson.





The ‘Sejong Daewang’ class destroyers are in service with the ROKN and will provide the basic design of the new, improved variant of this class which will include the Aegis CMS. (US DoD)
Regarding frigates, the ROKN will receive eight ‘FFX-II’ class frigates; an improved variant of the ROKN’s existing ‘Incheon’ class frigates that will be built by Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME). The ‘FFX-II’ class has a full load displacement of 3600 tons and is armed with the RIM-166 Block-1 SAM, the SSM-700K AShM and Agency for Defence Development/Almaz-Antey Cheolmae-2 SAMs. The first vessel, launched on 2 June 2016, is slated to be commissioned in 2018.





The ROKN’s ‘Incheon’ class frigates are to provide the baseline design for the navy’s forthcoming ‘FSX-II’ class ships; the first of which is expected to be commissioned in 2018. (ROKN)
*South Asia*
Looking forward South Asia, Mr. Koh states that: “the key player remains India, with comparable frigate and destroyer programmes relative to Northeast Asia (see above) … whereas Pakistan continues to focus on frigates as its largest surface combatant, after having retired the navy’s Cold War-era destroyers.” Pakistan, however, does not have any ongoing frigates programmes, while India continues with the construction of its ‘Kolkata’ class destroyers, of which the first two ships, INS _Kolkata _and INS _Kochi_, were commissioned in August 2014 and September 2015 respectively. Built by indigenous shipbuilder Mazagon Dock Limited (MDL), the ‘Kolkata’ class destroyers have full load displacement of 6,800 tons. The last vessel, _INS Chennai_, is slated for commissioning by the end of 2016. MDL was also selected, in January 2011, for the construction four ‘Visakhapatnam’ class destroyers. According to local sources, the ‘Visakhapatnam’ class will have a displacement of 7300 tons and will feature a deck with a low radar cross section while maintaining the hull form of the ‘Kolkata’ class.

*Southeast Asia*
Meanwhile: “In Southeast Asia, the key players, Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore, Thailand and Vietnam, are all into frigates, since destroyers are regarded as … too expensive,” argues Mr. Koh. While Singapore does not currently have any ongoing programme, the Philippines have just recently signed a contract with HHI for the construction of two frigates. Furthermore, in August 2010, Indonesia’s Ministry of Defence (MoD) launched the SIGMA 10514 frigate project, resulting in the development of the ‘Martadinata’ class vessels. The contract for the two vessels was awarded to Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS), which is working with indigenous shipyard PT PAL in the development and construction of the vessel. The first eponymous example successfully completed sea trials on 7 September and, according to Hein van Ameijden, the director of DSNS: “As a result of the close collaboration between DSNS and PT PAL, we expect to deliver both vessels according to schedule: the first one in January 2017 and the second one in September 2017.”

Away from Indonesia, while a contract for the multipurpose frigate programme was signed in August 2013 between DSME and the Royal Thai Navy (RTN), it was only on 18 May 2016 that DSME laid the keel for the first of the two frigates that the RTN expects to receive. The DW3000 is a modernised variant of the ‘Kwanggaeto Daewang’ class destroyer in service with the ROKN, and is expected to have a displacement of 3650 tons. No additional information is currently available regarding this programme. Moreover, on 29 April, Russia’s Zelenodolsk Shipyard launched the first of an additional three ‘Gepard’ class multipurpose frigates to the People’s Army of Vietnam Navy (PAVN). This is part of a contract signed between the PAVN and the Zelenodolsk Shipyard in 2006, which has already seen the delivery of two ‘Gepard’ class multipurpose frigates,_ Dinh Tien Hoang_ and _Li Taï Toh_, in March and August 2011 respectively. The last two ships of the class were scheduled for delivery in August and September 2016, although no additional information has been released since April to confirm this.

After having experienced a number of significant delays since it was launched in October 2013, the Philippines’ Navy (PN) Frigate Acquisition Programme (FAP) was finally awarded to HHI in August 2016. The contract to build two 2600 tons frigates was signed on 24 October, and the design, according to Mr. Jeong U, will be a smaller light combatant version of the ‘Incheon’ class frigate currently in service with the Republic of Korea Navy (ROKN): “HHI should start building the first ship in a year’s time,” estimated Mr. Jeong U: “and we project delivery of the second ship within 42 months of signing the contract,” in approximately mid-2020.

*Larger priorities*
The ongoing frigate and destroyer programmes in the Asia-Pacific read like a map of regional priorities. While countries with sufficient defence budgets are building both frigates and destroyers to match their neighbour’s naval capabilities, others are focusing on the construction of ships with designs and capabilities which are slowly blurring traditional distinctions between frigates and destroyers.

Indeed, constrained by their financial resources and the uncertainty of the economic climate in the region, countries throughout the Asia-Pacific are being pushed to design ever-larger surface combatants as a result of the factors discussed above. As an example, the RAN’s ‘Hobart’ class (_see above_) displace 6250 tonnes, considered above the traditional classification for a destroyer, while the PLAN’s ‘Type 054A/Jiangkai II’ class frigates displace 3900 tons; heavy for a ship classified as a frigate. This increase in size allows navies to not only accommodate increasing capabilities and pack a more significant punch, but also to acquire a comparatively smaller force of these ships for various roles: “The idea of building (large frigates and destroyers) is also to provide for redundancies onboard to accommodate future retrofits and mid-life upgrades,” notes Mr Koh, as such extending the service life of the ships: “Frigates and destroyers consequently become larger, to accommodate a greater _repertoire _of capabilities to suit the spectrum of missions their builders and buyers envisage them to fulfil.”


*Comments*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Air Platforms
*Indonesia issues tender to upgrade naval pier on South China Sea island*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
25 April 2017


*Key Points*

Indonesia has taken more steps towards upgrading its naval facilities in the South China Sea
Upgrades will allow the deployment of larger vessels in the disputed maritime region
The Indonesian Ministry of Defence has issued a tender to upgrade a naval pier at Sabang Mawang on Pulau Natuna Besar, the largest of the Natuna Islands cluster in the South China Sea.

According to tender documents reviewed by _Jane's_ on 25 April, the contract will include works to extend the pier that is currently used by Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI_AL). Other components in the contract include unspecified port facilities, and a water distribution system for the pier.




To read the full article, Client Login
(114 of 329 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/69811/...-upgrade-naval-pier-on-south-china-sea-island

Industry
*Russia looks to build munitions in Indonesia*
*Jon Grevatt* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
25 April 2017


Russia’s defence industry holding company Rostec has said its subsidiary Techmash is considering setting up a facility in Indonesia to support the localised production of munitions.

Rostec said on 24 April that the potential programme would see Techmash launching a licensed production project in the Southeast Asian country to manufacture 30 mm and 100 mm-calibre artillery shells for Russian armoured vehicles in operation by the Indonesian Armed Forces.

_Jane’s_ understands that the programme is specifically intended to support Indonesia’s BMP-3F infantry fighting vehicles, more than 50 of which have been procured from Russia since 2010. To date, Indonesia has been importing BMP-3F ammunition from Russia.


http://www.janes.com/article/69816/russia-looks-to-build-munitions-in-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

DSME 209/1400 Submarine For Indonesia Will Arrive On June

*Dua Kapal Selam dari Korsel Segera Dikirim*




Tiga kapal selam TNI AL buatan DSME Korea Selatan (image : Korps Hiu Kencana)

JAKARTA – Kekuatan armada Angkatan Laut Indonesia bakal semakin tangguh. Juni mendatang, dua kapal selam jenis Chang-Bogo yang dipesan dari Korea Selatan akan dikirimkan. Kapal yang rencananya diberi nama KRI Nagapasa 403 dan KRI Ardadedali 404 itu bakal memperkuat Komando Armada RI Kawasan Timur (Koarmatim) yang berpusat di Surabaya.

’’Saat ini yang punya fasilitas markas kapal selam baru Koarmatim. Maka, kapal baru itu nanti juga akan bermarkas di sana,’’ jelas Wakil Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (Wakasal) Laksda Achmad Taufiqoerrochman.

KRI Nagapasa 403 dan KRI Ardadedali 404 dibuat oleh Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME). Seharusnya selesai Maret lalu. Namun, karena beberapa hal, kapal baru dikirimkan Juni. Saat ini dua kapal bertenaga diesel tersebut sudah meninggalkan galangan DSME untuk menjalani serangkaian uji di perairan Korea Selatan.

Sebenarnya, ada tiga kapal selam yang dipesan Indonesia. Satu lagi adalah KRI Alugoro 405. Kapal itu saat ini masih berada dalam perencanaan produksi.

Taufiq menjelaskan, mundurnya pengiriman KRI Nagapasa dan KRI Ardadedali disebabkan penyelesaian yang harus bersamaan. KRI Nagapasa harus menunggu selesainya konstruksi KRI Ardadedali untuk memulai uji coba. ’’Kalau satu diuji, satunya juga harus menemani,’’ ucapnya.

Ke depan, TNI Angkatan Laut akan menambah markas kapal selam. Dengan demikian, kapal selam tidak hanya bermarkas di Surabaya. Yang paling berpotensi untuk menjadi pangkalan kapal selam adalah Teluk Terate, Lampung. Tanah di lokasi teluk juga sudah merupakan aset milik TNI-AL. ’’Rencananya sudah lama, sejak zaman Presiden Soeharto,’’ ujarnya.

Saat ini Indonesia hanya memiliki dua kapal selam kelas Whiskey buatan Rusia. Yaitu, KRI Cakra 401 dan KRI Nanggala 402. Setelah kedatangan kelas Bogo, dua kapal era Perang Dunia II itu akan tetap dioperasikan.

Sementara itu, Komandan Satuan Kapal Selam (Dansatsel) Koarmatim Kolonel Indra Agus Wijaya mengatakan, markas satuan kapal selam sudah mempersiapkan infrastruktur yang dibutuhkan untuk kedatangan tiga kapal selam Bogo. ’’Dermaganya sudah siap untuk tiga kapal. Berdampingan dengan dermaga yang ditempati Cakra dan Nanggala,’’ ujarnya.

Selain itu, saat ini prajurit TNI-AL dari satuan kapal selam sudah melakoni serangkaian pelatihan di beberapa negara seperti Jerman, Spanyol, dan Norwegia. Kru kapal pertama, KRI Nagapasa, juga sudah berangkat ke Korea Selatan untuk latihan operasional sejak beberapa bulan lalu. ’’Satu kapal nanti diawaki oleh 40 orang,’’ katanya.

(Pontianak Post)
http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2017/04/dua-kapal-selam-dari-korsel-segera.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi to visit Philippines*
Rabu, 26 April 2017 04:55 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) will conduct a state visit to Manila, Philippines, on April 28, Foreign Ministry Spokesman Arrmanatha Nasir said in Jakarta on Tuesday. 

"The foreign minister would accompany Jokowi during his visit as part of the preparations for the Asean Summit and as a follow-up visit for Philippines President Duterte visit to Indonesia last year," Arrmanatha stated.

According to him, during the meeting, the two leaders will discuss the efforts to increase cooperation between Indonesia and Philippines in order to boost economic growth and public welfare of each country.

"One of the topics that would be discussed is the cooperation for improving the agriculture sector," he noted.

Arrmanatha added that Jokowi and Duterte would discuss the implementation of maritime border issues and the efforts to curb cross-border crimes such as drugs smuggling, trafficking, and terrorism. Both leaders would discuss maritime security as well.

The leaders will also sign two Memorandums of Understanding (MoUs) for cooperation in agriculture and improvement in connectivity.

"The agriculture cooperation includes exchange of experts, joint research program, and forming a joint working group. The connectivity improvement will involve the Joint Declaration for Sea Connection," Arrmanatha remarked.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Government yet to confirm killing of three Indonesians in Philippines*
Rabu, 26 April 2017 14:23 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Ministry of Foreign Affairs is yet to receive a confirmation on the reported killing of three Indonesian citizens during an assault by the Philippine security forces on a southern island.

"The Indonesian Embassy in Manila has requested a confirmation on the report. However, the Armed Forces of the Philippines (AFP) have yet to confirm it," Director of Indonesian Citizens Protection and Legal Assistance of the Indonesian Ministry of Foreign Affairs Lalu Muhammad Iqbal stated in a message received here on Wednesday.

It was reported that the Philippine local authority was scheduled to conduct a DNA test on some 36 Islamic State-linked militants who had died during a three-day air and ground assault on the southern island of Mindanao.

Indonesias Consulate General in Davao City had received information from the local authority stating that a passport, bearing the name MIS, was found. However, the AFP has yet to provide a confirmation on whether the passport was linked to the 36 victims and the location it was found, Iqbal noted. 

Reuters had reported on Monday that the latest clash, on the main southern island of Mindanao, erupted on Friday when Filipino soldiers stumbled upon a well-fortified base of a faction known as Maute, guarded by some 150 fighters.

"We captured their main base," Brigadier-General Roland Bautista, an army division commander, informed reporters.

The faction that pledged allegiance to the Islamic State has been accused of carrying out bomb attacks, including one in President Rodrigo Dutertes hometown of Davao City in September that killed 14 people.

Bautista said the army had suspected that militants from neighboring Indonesia and Malaysia might have joined the armed group, and an Indonesian passport had been recovered, along with arms and explosives.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

good riddance of those terrorist scum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

CONTENT PREVIEW
C4iSR: Air
*Indonesia to acquire Lockheed Martin's Sniper ATPs for F-16s*
*Gabriel Dominguez, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
25 April 2017
The Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU) will acquire Lockheed Martin's Sniper Advanced Targeting Pods (ATPs) for its F-16 Fighting Falcon combat aircraft as part of trade and investment agreements signed between Washington and Jakarta on 21 April.

"This state-of-the-art technology for the F-16A/B fighters stationed at Iswahyudi Air Base will enhance Indonesia's maritime and territorial defence while operating seamlessly with the United States and other regional partners," said the US Embassy in Jakarta in a statement issued during US vice-president Mike Pence's visit to the Southeast Asian country last week.

Lockheed Martin will produce the Sniper ATPs at its Missiles and Fire Control facility in Orlando, Florida, and work closely with the TNI-AU to train a cadre of pilots and maintainers, the embassy added.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(150 of 330 words)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaka404

*Two foreign ships escape from MMEA custody, detained in Indonesia*
By Bernama - April 26, 2017 @ 2:27pm
*JAKARTA: Two foreign tankers, which had escaped the Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency (MMEA) detention two days ago, were held in Indonesian waters by its National Army Navy (TNI AL) yesterday.*

Online media quoted Indonesian Navy Western Region Fleet Commander rear admiral Aan Kurnia as saying that they had detained two ships sought by the Malaysian authorities in the waters of Tanjung Uma, Batam, Riau Islands in Sumatra.

*Both ships with all the crew reportedly escaped from detention two days ago after the MMEA nabbed them south of Tanjung Penyusop, Teluk Rumania, Kota Tinggi in Johor for entering the Malaysian waters without permission.*

*Aan Kurnia said the ships; known as MT Brama Ocean and MT Orca, displaying the Malabo flag (the capital of Equatorial Guinea, Central Africa) and the Fijian flag respectively on their ships, were detained in a special operation after receiving the MMEA alert.

"We received a report from MMEA on the possibility of the ships entering Indonesian waters and our TNI AL special force acted fast in carrying out patrols in several areas and found two ships in suspicious circumstances before detaining the vessels and six crew," he said.*

Initial investigations showed that the vessels fitted the description of the ships that had escaped from MMEA and that they had tried to evade the authorities by changing the colour of the ships, he said.

Aan Kurnia said the two ships with six crew members were being held at the jetty in Yos Sudarso, Main Naval Base IV in Tanjung Pinang for further investigations.

He said the crew would be prosecuted for entering Indonesian waters without valid documents.

Five days ago, MMEA detained two foreign ships in the south of Tanjung Penyusop, for anchoring without permission and on further examination found the tankers also had no insurance. However, the ships managed to escape after being held for three days. - BERNAMA
http://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/2...-ships-escape-mmea-custody-detained-indonesia

*KOARMABAR TANGKAP MT. BRAHMA OCEAN DAN MT. ORCA BURONAN MALAYSIA*




Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat (Koarmabar) melalui tim Western Fleet Quick Response (WFQR-4) Lantamal IV Tanjungpinang berhasil menangkap dan mengamankan MT. Brama Ocean Berbendera Malabo 314 GT dan MT. Orca Berbendera Fiji 127 GT yang merupakan buronan Agency Penguatan Maritim Malaysia (APMM), di perairan Tanjung Uma, Batam, Kepulauan Riau (Kepri), Minggu (23/4).

*Kronologis berawal APMM Malaysia mengirimkan berita kepada Komandan Lantamal IV Tanjungpinang Kolonel Laut (P) Ribut Eko Suyatno, S.E., M.M., bahwa kapal tangkapan APMM Malaysia MT. Brama Ocean dan MT. Orca telah hilang/dilarikan, kemudian Danlantamal IV memerintahkan Asintel Danlantamal IV untuk melaksankan pengumpulan data terhadap adanya kemungkinan MT. Brama Ocean dan MT. Orca berlayar masuk menuju perairan Batam, Bintan dan Tanjung Balaikarimun, serta memerintahkan Asops Danlantamal IV untuk menyiapkan unsur patroli dan membuat sektor penyekatan oleh unsur–unsur patroli diwilayah perairan Batam, Bintan dan Tanjung Balaikarimun.*

Asops (Asisten Operasi) Kolonel Laut (P) May Franky Sihombing dan Asintel (Asisten Intelijen) Kolonel Laut (E) Iwan S. bergerak cepat mengumpulkan staf untuk selanjutnya dilaksanakan briefing kepada Perwira Staf Operasi dan intel serta tim penindak WFQR-4 Unit 1 Jatanrasla untuk membuat perencanaan Operasi dan intelijen dalam pencarian terhadap MT. Brama Ocean dan MT. Orca di perairan Batam, Bintan dan Tanjung Balaikarimun.

Selanjutnya unsur – unsur patroli yang terdiri dari KAL Anakonda, KAL Mapor, Sea Rider dan 3 unsur Patkamla Satkamla Lantamal IV, setelah mendapatkan perintah penyekatan sesuai sektor penyekatan yang telah ditentukan langsung melaksankan aksi penyekatan diwilayah perairan Selat Riau, Utara Batam dan Selat Durian yang diperkirakan kedua kapal akan melewati daerah tersebut.

Tidak mau kehilangan buruannya seluruh unsur patroli dan jaringan intelijen yang tergelar di laut melaksanakan tugas di sektor masing-masing untuk melakukan perburuan sang target operasi dan akhirnya Tim WFQR-4 berhasil menemukan titik terang keberadaan MT. Brama Ocean dan MT. Orca. Kemudian Tim WFQR-4/Unit 1 Jatanrasla bergerak cepat dengan menggunakan Sea Rider yang dipimpin langsung Asintel Danlantamal IV turun langsung dan onboard melaksanakan penyesiran di sekitar Tanjung Uma Batam.

Dari kejauhan Sea Rider Unit 1 Jatanrasla melihat siluet kapal mini tanker mencurigakan berada di perairan Tanjung Uma Batam, selanjutnya Sea Rider Unit 1 Jatanrasla melaksanakan pendekatan menuju kapal mini tanker tersebut untuk melaksankan pemeriksaan. Berbekal data-data kapal yang dikirimkan APMM Malaysia mempunyai kesesuaian dan kecocokan.

*Dari ciri-ciri kapal tanker tersebut mirip dengan informasi yang diperoleh dari APMM Malaysia namun beberapa bagian telah dicat untuk menghilangkan identitas kapal dan akhirnya dilaksanakan pemeriksaan kapal MT. Orca, saat dilaksanakan pemeriksaan posisi kapal sedang lego jangkar di perairan Tanjung Uma Batam dan diatas kapal terdapat 1 orang yang berinisial “M” , tim berhasil mengorek keterangan yang bersangkutan bahwa seluruh ABK berjumlah 6 orang namun yang 5 orang sedang turun ke darat. Yang bersangkutan mengakui sudah 1 bulan berada di MT. Orca pada saat masih berada diperairan Malaysia.*

Pada saat dilaksanakan pemeriksaan ternyata MT. Brama Ocean, sedang sandar pada MT. Orca yang sedang lego jangkar, diatas kapal terdapat 4 orang yang terdiri dari 1 orang Nahkoda dan 3 orang lainya adalah ABK dengan keterangan yang berinisial A jabatan Nahkoda MT. Brama Ocean, Jabatan Second Enginner yang berinisial “S”, Chief Officer MT. Brama Ocean sedangkan dari hasil interogasi sementara terhadap 5 ABK MT. Orca.

Pengakuan kelima kelima orang tersebut merupakan nahkoda dan ABK kapal lama yg mengetahui permasalahan di kapal tersebut, terkait penahanan kapal oleh APMM Malaysia lalu melarikan diri dengan menggunakan kedua kapal tersebut atas perintah “A” umur 30 th merupakan WNI suku Jawa.

Modus membawa kedua kapal yaitu MT. Orca dan MT. Brama Ocean tiba di perairan Tanjung Uma Batam pada hari Sabtu 22 April 07.00 WIB dengan cara MT. Orca menggandeng MT. Brama Ocean dari perairan Malaysia menuju perairan Tanjung Uma Batam.
*
Hasil pengecekan fisik MT. Orca dan MT. Brama Ocean untuk nama kapal pada lambung kanan dan kiri haluan kapal telah dihilangkan dengan cara di cat warna hitam dan kelima orang yang masih diatas kapal menyaksikan pengecetan tersebut setibanya di perairan Tanjung Uma Batam.*

Hingga saat ini kedua kapal MT. Orca dan MT. Brama Ocean telah diamankan di Dermaga Yos Sudarso Mako Lantamal IV Tanjungpinang guna proses lebih lanjut.
(Dispenarmabar)
posted @ Tuesday, April 25, 2017 8:52 PM by Dispenal Mabesal

http://www.tnial.mil.id/tabid/79/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/35721/Default.aspx

the indonesian article is the chronology of the event leading to the detention of the two ships from when the indonesian navy received the information from malaysian authority.

interestingly the ships crews removed the name on their hull afer they escaped malaysian water.... i'm now curious what were they doing in malaysian water before they got nabbed by malaysian authority..... its the cover up that makes it more interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

13th Jogja International Air Show (JIAS)
_Jupiter Aerobatic Team TNI AU unjuk kebolehan pada ajang Jogja Internasional Air Show (JIAS) 2017 di kompleks Taman Wisata Candi Prambanan, Sleman, DI Yogyakarta, Kamis (27/4/2017). Perhelatan JIAS 2017 yang digelar merata di lima kabupaten tersebut untuk lebih mengenalkan kegiatan kedirgantaraan kepada masyarakat serta sebagai upaya meningkatkan kunjungan wisata di DIY._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

Startegic Plan Airforce on 2015-2019

Airforce will buy:

*8 Fighter gen 4.5*





*4 Heavy Aircraft*





*4 MultiPurpose planes*





*2 Multirole planes*





*2 AEW&C planes*





and more radar ...

*Kasau Sampaikan Pandangan Kebijakan TNI AU Pada Rakornas PPAU*

Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto, S,IP memberikan penyampaian pandangan tentang Pembangunan dan Kebijakan TNI AU ke depan kepada peserta Rapat Koordinasi Nasional Perhimpunan Purnawirawan Angkatan Udara (PPAU) di Gedung Sabang Merauke Akademi Angkatan Udara, Selasa (25/4).

Kegiatan penyampaian pandangan tersebut dihadiri oleh Ketua Umum Badan Pengurus Pusat PPAU Marsekal Purn Djoko Suyanto beserta seluruh pengurus pusat dan Rakornas PPAU yang berjumlah 200 orang, para Asisten Kasau, para Pejabat Mabesau, Pejabat AAU dan Lanud Adisutjipto, para siswa Sekbang serta Taruna Taruni AAU.

Dalam Penyampaian Pandangan tersebut Kasau menyampaikan bahwa membangun suatu negara, membangun ekonomi, membangun teknik, membangun pertahanan adalah pertama tama, dan tahap utamanya adalah membangun jiwa. Mencermati hal tersebut, jiwa prajurit penjaga dirgantara bukan hanya pintar tapi harus dilandasi dengan jiwa ksatria, militan, loyal dan professional, yang dirangkum sebagai jiwa Airmanship.

“Dilandasi Jiwa Ksatria, Militan, Loyal dan Professional, TNI Angkatan Udara Bersama Rakyat Siap Menjaga Kedaulatan dan Keutuhan Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia,“ tegasnya. 

Kasau juga menambahkan bahwa saat ini, wilayah udara bukan lagi lahan kosong yang tidak bermakna, melainkan menjadi bagian wilayah yang sangat menentukan bagi kedaulatan suatu negara, kepentingan nasional dan kelangsungan hidup suatu bangsa.

*Pada pembangunan Renstra Tahun 2015-2019 akan ada penambahan beberapa alutsista diantaranya 8 Pesawat Pengganti F5, 4 Pesawat Angkut Berat, 4 Pesawat Multi Purpose, 2 Pesawat Jet Multirole, 2 Pesawat AE W&C serta penambahan beberapa radar.*

Bercermin dari hal tersebut, TNI Angkatan Udara perlu ikut berperan aktif dalam pembangunan nasional dengan mencanangkan tol udara, sehingga penetapan satu harga diseluruh Indonesia bisa terwujud. Itulah makna TNI Angkatan Udara bersama rakyat yang kehadirannya bisa dirasakan secara langsung, baik dalam aspek pertahanan maupun pembangunan untuk kesejahteraan bangsa.

Selain itu TNI AU juga terus mendukung kebijakan nawacita yaitu mengenai kebijakan Indonesia sebagai poros maritim dunia yaitu Pertama Menghadirkan Kembali Negara untuk melindungi segenap bangsa dan memberikan rasa aman kepada seluruh warga negara. Kedua Membuat pemerintahan dengan tata kelola yang bersih, efektif dan efisien, demokratis dan terpercaya, yang Ketiga Memperkuat kehadiran negara dalam melakukan reformasi dan penegakan hukum yang bebas korupsi, bermartabat dan terpercaya. Untuk itu Kasau sangat berharap PPAU selaku senior dan sesepuh TNI AU terus membrikan support dan saran untuk kemajuan TNI AU di masa mendatang karena sejatinya Jiwa seorang Tentara dan penjaga Dirgantara akan selalu ada dalam setiap sanubari insan dirgantara, pungkasnya.

Acara Rakornas PPAU akan berlangsung selama 2 hari yaitu tanggal 25-26 April 2017 di AAU, dan diawali dengan kegiatan Gowes dari Purnawirawan AAU sejumlah 20 orang yang ditempuh selama 3 hari sejauh 600 km dari Jakarta ke Jogja dan kegiatan Makan siang Kasau beserta seluruh peserta Rakornas PPAU dan para Pejabat Lanud dan AAU.

⚓  TNI AU

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

SU-35 as fighters?


----------



## Satria Manggala

HannibalBarca said:


> SU-35 as fighters?


^^^
MIG is not offer any plane in Indonesia ...

From news always mention 4 candidates .. which is SU35, F16 block 60, Typhoons and Saab gripen.

But what i read, user prefer Su35 or F16 as substitute for old F5 Tiger ....


----------



## HannibalBarca

Satria Manggala said:


> ^^^
> MIG is not offer any plane in Indonesia ...
> 
> From news always mention 4 candidates .. which is SU35, F16 block 60, Typhoons and Saab gripen.
> 
> But what i read, user prefer Su35 or F16 as substitute for old F5 Tiger ....



Why not going for Rafale? Malaysia will have them at least in the future you could share parts/support for same platform. It's way better than F-16/Typhoons/Saab etc... and equivalent in task as a Su-35 ...


----------



## Nike

HannibalBarca said:


> Why not going for Rafale? Malaysia will have them at least in the future you could share parts/support for same platform. It's way better than F-16/Typhoons/Saab etc... and equivalent in task as a Su-35 ...



i dont think so, TNI AU will go for mix of hi med and low cost fighter. Hi will be filled with Flanker family, medium as workhorse fighter will be filled with F16 and low will be filled with ground attacker/light fighter in class of Super Tucano and F/A 50.


----------



## HannibalBarca

madokafc said:


> i dont think so, TNI AU will go for mix of hi med and low cost fighter. Hi will be filled with Flanker family, medium as workhorse fighter will be filled with F16 and low will be filled with ground attacker/light fighter in class of Super Tucano and F/A 50.



Well F-16 are great plane , but for tomorrow it's not. The Indo version is an old block... . I understand that $ is the main purpose in the reshaping of the fleet, but They need to think of Tomorrow. As for the Su-35, I agree it's a good plane for his own category.

F-16 are cheap this day, mostly those C/D ones and it's a good investment for Indo today... but in the long term those F-16 gonna cost you more ( Speaking about Upgrades) than buying a new fleet of new aircrafts( like rafale)

In the End it's just my opinion. Indonesia can afford to buy Rafales with few squadron, and therefore building a High tech fighters fleet while being mix usage , after all ,Rafale is a good Combo btw F-16 and Su-35... (One plane to do it all...)


----------



## initial_d_mk2

HannibalBarca said:


> Well F-16 are great plane , but for tomorrow it's not. The Indo version is an old block... . I understand that $ is the main purpose in the reshaping of the fleet, but They need to think of Tomorrow. As for the Su-35, I agree it's a good plane for his own category.
> 
> F-16 are cheap this day, mostly those C/D ones and it's a good investment for Indo today... but in the long term those F-16 gonna cost you more ( Speaking about Upgrades) than buying a new fleet of new aircrafts( like rafale)
> 
> In the End it's just my opinion. Indonesia can afford to buy Rafales with few squadron, and therefore building a High tech fighters fleet while being mix usage , after all ,Rafale is a good Combo btw F-16 and Su-35... (One plane to do it all...)


For the future, Indonesia gonna produce our own fighter plane along with south korea on project KFX/IFX


----------



## NEKONEKO

F-5 Replacement molor truss 

now i'm only interested with the tanker n aew.
With A330 Multi Role Tanker Transport, now f-16 can be refueled.


----------



## faries

The prime landing of Presidential Aircraft (indonesian Air Force One) Boeing BBJ2 Green at Halim Perdanakusumah Airforce Base (April 10th 2014). All image belong to Jeff Prananda.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

Join Conduct (Latma) Swift Iron 17-2 444 FY 2017. Image credit to portal-komando.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

madokafc said:


> i dont think so, TNI AU will go for mix of hi med and low cost fighter. Hi will be filled with Flanker family, medium as workhorse fighter will be filled with F16 and low will be filled with ground attacker/light fighter in class of Super Tucano and F/A 50.


sis mado do you have any email addres, sorry to butter, i like to send an email to you... thanks... sorry i'm not so good using forum features to communicate


----------



## rondo.royal2

saya tantang teman teman disini buat baca artikel blog indomiliter yg judulnya 

Begini Cara Jet Tempur Sukhoi Su-27/Su-30
Mengidentifikasi Sasaran Di Beyond Visual
Range

www.indomiliter.com/begini-cara-jet-tempur-sukhoi-su-27su-30-mengidentifikasi-sasaran-di-beyond-visual-range/

Kalo anda baca bisa tertawa .. Selamat level pengetahuan rudal.. Radar.. Pespur anda lumayan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

rondo.royal2 said:


> saya tantang teman teman disini buat baca artikel blog indomiliter yg judulnya
> 
> Begini Cara Jet Tempur Sukhoi Su-27/Su-30
> Mengidentifikasi Sasaran Di Beyond Visual
> Range
> 
> www.indomiliter.com/begini-cara-jet-tempur-sukhoi-su-27su-30-mengidentifikasi-sasaran-di-beyond-visual-range/
> 
> Kalo anda baca bisa tertawa .. Selamat level pengetahuan rudal.. Radar.. Pespur anda lumayan


Pencerahan dong..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Surabaya - TNI AL kembali memesan kapal Landing Platform Deck (LPD) ke PT PAL. Kapal LPD ke-3 yang dipesan TNI AL ini direncanakan akan digarap dan selesai dalam waktu 23 bulan.

"Terima kasih kepada TNI AL yang telah mempercayakan pembuatan kapalnya ke kami," ujar Dirut PT PAL Budiman Saleh dalam sambutannya pada acara Ceremony of First Steel Cutting Kapal Landing Platform Dock (W000298) di bengkel fabrikasi divisi kapal niaga PT PAL Surabaya, Jumat (28/4/2017).

Untuk pembuatan kapal LPD, kata Budiman, PT PAL memang telah mempunyai pengalaman. Sebelumnya PT PAL telah menerima dan menyelesaikan pesanan kapal LPD juga dari TNI AL yakni KRI Banjarmasin 592 dan KRI Banda Aceh 593.

Kapal LPD ketiga pesanan TNI AL ini dipesan TNI AL melalui kontrak dengan nomor TR/03/02-49/I/2017/Disadal pada 11 Januari 2017. First Steel Cutting atau pemotongan plat pertama ini, kata Budiman, maju dua bulan lebih awal. Kapal ini direncanakan selesai dalam waktu 23 bulan.

"Ini adalah penyemangat bagi kami untuk menyelesaikan lebih cepat. Dan kami menyambut untuk pesanan selanjutnya," tandas Budiman.

Asisten Logistik KASAL Laksamana Muda TNI Mulyadi yang melakukan first steel cutting mengatakan bahwa pemilihan PT PAL untuk menggarap kapal LPD berkaca pada kebehasilan PT PAL dalam melakukan penggarapan kapal sejenis sebelumnya. Selain itu, TNI AL juga mendorong kebijakan pemerintah dalam hal peningkatan industri nasional.

"Kemampuan PT PAL harus kita pelihara. Agar tak tergantung negara lain, (pesanan) harus kita beri terus. Kalau tak ada order, maka kemampuan akan menurun," ujar Mulyadi.

Pembangunan kapal LPD menurut Mulyadi juga masuk dalam rencana strategis jangka panjang dalam rangka pemenuhan kekuatan persenjataan. Selain untuk kepentingan militer, LPD juga bisa digunakan untuk membantu masyarakat seperti menyalurkan bantuan dan misi kemanusiaan.

PT PAL Mulai Garap Kapal LPD Pesanan TNI ALFoto: Imam Wahyudinata

Mengenai first steel cutting yang maju dua bulan lebih awal, Mulyadi mengapresiasinya. Yang penting kapal juga harus selesai dua bulan lebih awal dari target 23 bulan yang ditentukan.

"Start-nya maju dua bulan, mudah-mudahan finish-nya dua bulan juga sebelum delivery. Saya guyoni, kalau terlambat saya denda, tapi kalau nggak ya Alhamdulillah, tapi nggak ada pertambahan nilai," gurau Mulyadi.

Mengenai kasus KPK yang menjerat dirut PT PAL sebelumnya, Mulyadi mengatakan bahwa itu tidak ada hubungannya dengan TNI AL. Itu hanyalah sedikit ujian untuk PT PAL agar terus berbenah.

"Itu nggak ada hubungannya dengan AL. Itu sedikit tersandung. Organisasi harus tetap jalan. Dirutnya juga sudah ada yang baru," tandas Mulyadi.

Spesifikasi kapal LPD yang dipesan TNI AL adalah sebagai berikut, panjang 124 meter, lebar 21 meter, kecepatan maksimal 16 knot, bobot penuh 7.200 ton, digerakkan dengan 2 mesin setara 3.900 HP, mampu mengangkut pasukan beserta crew sebanyak 771 personel, mampu menampung 3 helikopter, mampu membawa 4 kapal yakni 2 jenis kapal pengangkut Pasukan dan batalyon dan 2 kapal pengangkut pasukan patroli militer.

https://finance.detik.com/read/2017...6/pt-pal-mulai-garap-kapal-lpd-pesanan-tni-al

LPD no 3???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> LPD no 3??? .


Third LPD built by PT.PAL for Indonesian Navy. In total, this would be the 6th LPD in Navy' inventory.

Meanwhile, Philippines' SSV currently undergoing preparation to conduct four days sea trial.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Air force special forces, Paskhas conducting hostage rescue drill at Halim Perdanakusuma airport

Personel Sat Bravo 90 Paskhas TNI Angkatan Udara berhasil membebaskan sandera di Bandara Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta (28/4/2017). Aksi tersebut merupakan latihan yang bertujuan melatih kemampuan dalam melakukan penanggulangan keadaan darurat baik sisi keamanan maupun keselamatan di bandara.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistani and Indonesian brothers together at UN Mission

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rondo.royal2

selamat kalo temen temen yg baca menemukan keanehan di artikel tadi .. Yaitu di OEPS-27 atau IRST sebagai BVR ..apalagi buat rudal BVR.. Wong jangkauannya 50 km .. Sedangkan rudal BVR itu R77 dan R27 kan 70 km .. IRST itu untuk dogfight woy 

Ada lagi .. ini yg nulis haryo adjie yg punya indomiliter.. 

www.indomiliter.com/perang-elektronika-itu-ibarat-ilmu-setan/

sesatnya yaitu
1. pengembangan unsur perang elekronik
(pernika) belum menjadi prioritas utama di lingkup
TNI.

2. IFF dan bms termasuk pernika atau EW

Begini mas haryo adjie ya.. kalo baca tulisan saya 

1. Pkr itu sudah dilengkapi ECM .. 2 Sukhoi yg di upgrade itu juga bakal ada ECM nya .. Jammer pod/jamming pod/ECM pod ..itu sama aja ECM atau biasa orang nyebutnya jamming

2. EW itu .. ESM..ECM..ECCM

Sedangkan IFF dan BMS itu tidak termasuk ketiga diatas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Yuhuuu penambahan 1 LPD lagi.

Penampakan terakhir pembangunan KCR-60.

@IMF

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

rondo.royal2 said:


> selamat kalo temen temen yg baca menemukan keanehan di artikel tadi .. Yaitu di OEPS-27 atau IRST sebagai BVR ..apalagi buat rudal BVR.. Wong jangkauannya 50 km .. Sedangkan rudal BVR itu R77 dan R27 kan 70 km .. IRST itu untuk dogfight woy
> 
> Ada lagi .. ini yg nulis haryo adjie yg punya indomiliter..
> 
> www.indomiliter.com/perang-elektronika-itu-ibarat-ilmu-setan/
> 
> sesatnya yaitu
> 1. pengembangan unsur perang elekronik
> (pernika) belum menjadi prioritas utama di lingkup
> TNI.
> 
> 2. IFF dan bms termasuk pernika atau EW
> 
> Begini mas haryo adjie ya.. kalo baca tulisan saya
> 
> 1. Pkr itu sudah dilengkapi ECM .. 2 Sukhoi yg di upgrade itu juga bakal ada ECM nya .. Jammer pod/jamming pod/ECM pod ..itu sama aja ECM atau biasa orang nyebutnya jamming
> 
> 2. EW itu .. ESM..ECM..ECCM
> 
> Sedangkan IFF dan BMS itu tidak termasuk ketiga diatas


Masbro, Pernika belum jadi prioritas di lingkupt TNI itu pernyataan dari Kadiskomlek TNI AU sendiri saat seminar mengenai pernika di BPPT hari Kamis kemarin - saya hadir dalam acara tersebut. 
Tim Pernika AD juga membenarkan kondisi tersebut.

BMS dan IFF memang bukan alat atau sistem pernika tapi masuk dalam ruang lingkup pernika.
Mematikan transponder IFF seringkali jadi taktik AU Rusia saat melakukan perpindahan alutsista udara. 
Mengenai BMS dalam dunia pernika juga dibahas oleh pihak Hariff dalam seminar tersebut, dari sisi keamanan data dan komunikasi dari serangan pernika lawan.

Pernika bukan bicara kemampuan menyerang saja tapi untuk melindungi, memastikan komunikasi radio, data pasukan tidak terganggu oleh lawan.

Saya bukan orang indomiliter tapi saya merespon karena hadir di acara tersebut. 
Bila poin2 itu anda bilang sesat, jangan ke Indomiliter tapi langsung ke Kadiskomlek AU dan Hariff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Yuhuuu penambahan 1 LPD lagi.








Indonesia to receive three new 120 m LSTs by 2018

Indonesian shipbuilder PT Daya Radar Utama has received a contract to construct three 120 m landing ship tank (LST) platforms for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL), an official from the company confirmed with _Jane's_ on 27 April.






The vessels, which will be used to transport vehicles such as the Leopard 2 main battle tanks (MBTs) operated by the Indonesian Army, is currently estimated for delivery by the end of 2018, said Frans Tedjakusuma, a business development manager at the shipyard.

A steel-cutting ceremony to mark the start of construction on all three vessels was held on 21 April at the company's facilities.

_http://www.janes.com/article/69933/indonesia-to-receive-three-new-120-m-lsts-by-2018_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

initial_d_mk2 said:


> For the future, Indonesia gonna produce our own fighter plane along with south korea on project KFX/IFX



KFX is delayed to 2025... Therefore if they begun working at that moment with everything going on well... You will get at least your first plane around 2033-2035... So what are you gonna do for those 16-18 years? And KFX is a 4.5 gen on paper... and in 2035 battlefield... a 4.5gen aircraft will be a liability...


----------



## Mahakam

Both Typhoon or Rafale are good to me, by the way is there any news of Klewang Class?


----------



## Nike

HannibalBarca said:


> KFX is delayed to 2025... Therefore if they begun working at that moment with everything going on well... You will get at least your first plane around 2033-2035... So what are you gonna do for those 16-18 years? And KFX is a 4.5 gen on paper... and in 2035 battlefield... a 4.5gen aircraft will be a liability...




there is plan to induct F 35 in long term TNI AU master plan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Bugs

HannibalBarca said:


> KFX is delayed to 2025... Therefore if they begun working at that moment with everything going on well... You will get at least your first plane around 2033-2035... So what are you gonna do for those 16-18 years? And KFX is a 4.5 gen on paper... and in 2035 battlefield... a 4.5gen aircraft will be a liability...



What fifth gen medium fighter would you suggest? Is Rafale that you suggested fifth gen?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Star Bugs said:


> What fifth gen medium fighter would you suggest? Is Rafale that you suggested fifth gen?



Rafale is not a fifth gen...
As of today only one 5th gen is available for few countries "F-35"... And Indonesia will mostly not have it.
So as for Today having a 4-4.5gen aircraft is important, and the rafale is doing the job well. ( since why funding a 4.5gen aircraft for a "maybe" 18 years later...when it's available today)

There is some 5th gen aircraft in Dev, like PAK or FC-31, But for Indo the only one "more" available to purchase inthe coming years with today diplomatic ties will be FC-31... since it's the only one, where ToT or licencing manufacturing of some sort could be available...

Anyway, Chosing a multi purpose 4-4.5gen platform as the Rafale is an interesting choice if it's made, better than jumping on multiple purchase, just for the sake of diversity... ANd you get to have a common ground platform with Malaysia ( cost down, for parts and repair and so on... )

PS: KFX 4.5gen aircraft project is a 66% Korea ownership... Indonesia only have 20% and without critical tech... so in the End it couldn't be yours... even inland manufacturing will be mostly a no or limited...

In the End if Indo want somthing to her with interesting ToT or manufacturing , she has better choice to invest on the TFX than the KFX(


----------



## initial_d_mk2

HannibalBarca said:


> Rafale is not a fifth gen...
> As of today only one 5th gen is available for few countries "F-35"... And Indonesia will mostly not have it.
> So as for Today having a 4-4.5gen aircraft is important, and the rafale is doing the job well. ( since why funding a 4.5gen aircraft for a "maybe" 18 years later...when it's available today)
> 
> There is some 5th gen aircraft in Dev, like PAK or FC-31, But for Indo the only one "more" available to purchase inthe coming years with today diplomatic ties will be FC-31... since it's the only one, where ToT or licencing manufacturing of some sort could be available...
> 
> Anyway, Chosing a multi purpose 4-4.5gen platform as the Rafale is an interesting choice if it's made, better than jumping on multiple purchase, just for the sake of diversity... ANd you get to have a common ground platform with Malaysia ( cost down, for parts and repair and so on... )
> 
> PS: KFX 4.5gen aircraft project is a 66% Korea ownership... Indonesia only have 20% and without critical tech... so in the End it couldn't be yours... even inland manufacturing will be mostly a no or limited...
> 
> In the End if Indo want somthing to her with interesting ToT or manufacturing , she has better choice to invest on the TFX than the KFX(


Why would you think that Indonesia mostly not gonna have F-35!?


----------



## HannibalBarca

initial_d_mk2 said:


> Why would you think that Indonesia mostly not gonna have F-35!?


Because even the "best" allies of the US ( outside of NATO) will not have it... at least int hose coming fexw decades...
So if Indonesia want a F-35... She gonna wait a long long time...or even never...
So you have better chance to fund a 5th gen program and succeed in it than acquiring the F-35...

Or War come around... but that's a different future...that no one can be sure about...


----------



## Boss Dragun

HannibalBarca said:


> So you have better chance to fund a 5th gen program and succeed in it than acquiring the F-35...



that's EXACTLY why we're investing in KFX/IFX program. sending our scientist to korea to learn about their core project as agreeable by the korean side. what we're taking back home isn't their jet fighters only. but the knowledge to make our own. this will be the basis to make our own future jets so we don't really need to depend on others except for diplomacy's sake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

HannibalBarca said:


> Because even the "best" allies of the US ( outside of NATO) will not have it... at least int hose coming fexw decades...
> So if Indonesia want a F-35... She gonna wait a long long time...or even never...
> So you have better chance to fund a 5th gen program and succeed in it than acquiring the F-35...
> 
> Or War come around... but that's a different future...that no one can be sure about...



i am working for lockmart representative in Indonesia, and ours had starting preliminary studies about Indonesia future fighter requirement. And there is no problem from our side to sell such advanced fighter to Indonesia politically at long term prospects, as Indonesia is quite stable and the gov. is fully working for democratically elect system. Indonesia is one of few countries in the world in which doesnt held title of Major non Nato allies the US had no problem who get clearence for many special privelege to getting US defense tech like Apache E, Lockmart ground based radar and other system



Boss Dragun said:


> that's EXACTLY why we're investing in KFX/IFX program. sending our scientist to korea to learn about their core project as agreeable by the korean side. what we're taking back home isn't their jet fighters only. but the knowledge to make our own. this will be the basis to make our own future jets so we don't really need to depend on others except for diplomacy's sake.



Lockmart and US will only release the 4 core tech needed for development of KFX as long as Indonesia commit to made deal with us. Everything need sacrifice, unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Boss Dragun

madokafc said:


> Lockmart and US will only release the 4 core tech needed for development of KFX as long as Indonesia commit to made deal with us. Everything need sacrifice, unfortunately.



that's what they said to their korean ally as well. now since korea and us are developing the forbidden tech, we don't really need to bend backwards to merica. keeping the cooperation with korea is the key to success for this project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

madokafc said:


> i am working for lockmart representative in Indonesia, and ours had starting preliminary studies about Indonesia future fighter requirement. And there is no problem from our side to sell such advanced fighter to Indonesia politically at long term prospects, as Indonesia is quite stable and the gov. is fully working for democratically elect system. Indonesia is one of few countries in the world in which doesnt held title of Major non Nato allies the US had no problem who get clearence for many special privelege to getting US defense tech like Apache E, Lockmart ground based radar and other system



The problem is not if Lockmartin is ok with it or not... but it's based on Political ties and strategic cooperation.

If the US feel the need to sell F-35 to Indonesia , then it's mean they have a need to put those F-35 around the area and they need to be sure that Indonesia is a strong ally and that their tech is safe from unwanted eyes or meddling of foreign forces ( China/Ru etc...)

If Indonesia check all those conditions then , she will get it. But as for Today. SHe don't and mostly not in the near future either.

But if Some of War or rising conflicts with an Indonesia siding with the US, then the F-35 deal will be put on table faster... .

It's always based on a strategic lvl... the US refused UAE / KSA to have few pcs in the future even tho' they were rdy to buy hundreds of it... why? simple, it's not a strategic move to let those countries having such Tech with Israel... So the only countries to get it in this ENTIRE region will be Israel and Turkey, Therefore a balance of power & protection is established...

ps: you can't compare Attack helis/Radar and such non critical tech VS a 5th gen fighter...


----------



## Nike

Boss Dragun said:


> that's what they said to their korean ally as well. now since korea and us are developing the forbidden tech, we don't really need to bend backwards to merica. keeping the cooperation with korea is the key to success for this project.



no lah, there is reason why South Korean DAPA till today still pursue the 4 core tech from USA as they regarding the tech is important for the programme



HannibalBarca said:


> The problem is not if Lockmartin is ok with it or not... but it's based on Political ties and strategic cooperation.
> 
> If the US feel the need to sell F-35 to Indonesia , then it's mean they have a need to put those F-35 around the area and they need to be sure that Indonesia is a strong ally and that their tech is safe from unwanted eyes or meddling of foreign forces ( China/Ru etc...)
> 
> If Indonesia check all those conditions then , she will get it. But as for Today. SHe don't and mostly not in the near future either.
> 
> But if Some of War or rising conflicts with an Indonesia siding with the US, then the F-35 deal will be put on table faster... .
> 
> It's always based on a strategic lvl... the US refused UAE / KSA to have few pcs in the future even tho' they were rdy to buy hundreds of it... why? simple, it's not a strategic move to let those countries having such Tech with Israel... So the only countries to get it in this ENTIRE region will be Israel and Turkey, Therefore a balance of power & protection is established...
> 
> ps: you can't compare Attack helis/Radar and such non critical tech VS a 5th gen fighter...



time will tell a lot, US in the region had Sing and Australia to contain China, but it is enough? not really, while both is prosperous and developed but both lack the number of population, manufacturing industry prowess and strategic deeps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Swift Iron 2017 Joint Exercise between Indonesian Marine Amphibious Recon and US Army SFOD-A


















Credit : Adibaskoro47

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

*MMWT FNSS-Pindad Will replace old army tank
*




Credit to Bordobel

PT Pindad terus menggenjot produk andalannya untuk memperluas ekspansi bisnis pertahanan. Direktur Utama PT Pindad, Abraham Mose mengungkapkan, target capaian Pindad tahun 2017 ini mencapai Rp. 3,9 triliun. Dengan target yang cukup besar tersebut, pihaknya semakin mengukur kualitas kemampuan produksi terutama untuk produk andalan yang diminati konsumen.

“_Kami akan terus meningkatkan produksi produk andalan kami seperti senjata SS2, kendaraan tempur, pistol combat, bahan peledak, hingga peralatan industrian,_” ungkap Abraham di sela-sela perayaan HUT Pindad ke-34 mengusung tema ‘Membangun Pindad Incorporated Unggul’.

Lebih lanjut dia menerangkan pihaknya menyiapkan langkah khusus, sesuai arahan Presiden Jokowi, agar tidak hanya melihat pasar dalam negeri saja, namun juga melakukan ekspansi ke luar negeri. Terlebih, kata Abraham, permintaan asing terhadap senjata dan kendaraan buatan Pindad terus meningkat.

Menurutnya, selama ini produk Pindad dipakai oleh TNI sebanyak 70%, sedangkan sisanya merupakan produk industrial yang dipesan oleh asing. Dia mencontohkan misalkan saja memperluas ekspansi bisnisnya dalam produk industrial seperti pembuatan alat berat excavator. Hal itu sejalan dengan rencana pembangunan bisnis non alutsista pada 2017-2021 yang menitik beratkan pada ekspoitasi bisnis non alutsista, inovasi dengan teknologi mutakhir serta menjadi pemain global.

Dia pun menambahkan terus memantau besaran persentase dari pertumbuhan produk industrial dan hankam serta tantangan apa yang akan dihadapi oleh Pindad ke depan, khususnya dalam produk industrial. Abraham menyebutkan, jika pertumbuhannya spred the wing, hal ini tumbuh menjadi 40%. Namun bukan berarti bisnis pertahanan menjadi turun justru, tapi sebaliknya industri pertahanan juga harus naik. “_Bicara (produk) industrial harus tumbuh sebesar 40-50%,_” tegas Abraham.

Lebih jauh Dia menambahkan, berbicara mengenai excavator, maka hal ini menjadi pekerjaan rumah besar bagi perusahaan. Pasalnya, jangan sampai perusahaan hanya bisa membuat namun tidak bisa menjual. “_Kita lakukan terobosan di industrial agar bisa menjual produk ini, apalagi di tahun ini kontrak baru sudah ada lagi sehingga mudah- mudahan bisa lebih besar lagi,_” paparnya.

Sementara itu, Kepala Staf TNI AD (KSAD) Jenderal TNI Mulyono, yang turut hadir dalam acara tersebut, menuturkan, pihaknya terus meningkatkan presentase pemakaian produk Pindad. Diakuinya, produk Pindad semakin diberdayakan, lantaran sudah teruji. Hal ini salah satunya dilihat dari seringnya anggota TNI yang memenangkan kejuaraan internasional dengan memakai senjata buatan Pindad ini.

*“Yang paling kami andalkan rata-rata adalah senjata ringan. Semuanya kami pakai produk Pindad. Tak hanya itu kami juga memakai tank, panser, serta ke depannya kami pun akan mengganti seluruh tank kami dengan tank medium buatan Pindad,” kata Mulyono. *

Diakuinya, masih ada produk Pindad yang memang belum bisa dipakai langsung oleh TNI AD. Akan tetapi pihaknya terus berkordinasi, agar mampu mengurangi ketergantungan produk dari luar negeri.

_Sindonews
_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

QUOTE
*Contracts*
Press Operations
Release No: CR-082-17 
April 28, 2017

Lockheed Martin, Orlando, Florida, was awarded a $332,136,017 firm-fixed-price foreign military sales (United Kingdom, Egypt, India, Korea, Republic of Indonesia, Taiwan, Netherlands, United Arab Emirates, Saudi Arabia, and Poland) contract for Modernized Target Acquisition Designation Sight/Pilot Night Vision Sensor System, subcomponent production, and technical services for the Apache attack helicopter. One bid was solicited and one bid received. Work locations and funding will be determined with each order, with an estimated completion date of April 30, 2018. U.S. Army Contracting Command, Rock Island Arsenal, Illinois, is the contracting activity (W52P1J-17-D-0043).


https://www.defense.gov/News/Contracts/Cont...ticle/1167080//

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Bugs

HannibalBarca said:


> Rafale is not a fifth gen...
> As of today only one 5th gen is available for few countries "F-35"... And Indonesia will mostly not have it.
> So as for Today having a 4-4.5gen aircraft is important, and the rafale is doing the job well. ( since why funding a 4.5gen aircraft for a "maybe" 18 years later...when it's available today)
> (



There's a confusion here between rafale and KFX issue. Your question was why we chose Su-35 instead of rafale. You suggested Rafale based on commonality with our neighbour. The decision is not always technical and one of those reasons is that we don't do 'all-western-block' sourcing for our military equipments based on our own undesirable experience in the past. That's why our military equipments are a mix of several 'blocks'. Procuring military equipments based on commonality with your neighbour sounds strange to me although it does happen. Does your country do that? Buy the same thing what the Greeks are buying? Buy the same thing what the Iraqis are buying? Just for the sake of commonality? 

As for the KFX, today, that role if being filled by our existing F-16 block 52. So, there is no point suggesting rafale right? Because F-16s are already there now. How about 18 years later when those F-16s have to retire? What do you suggest? What fifth gen of the same size as KFX is on the drawing board and available 18 years from now?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Happy 34th Anniversary for PT.Pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Star Bugs said:


> There's a confusion here between rafale and KFX issue. Your question was why we chose Su-35 instead of rafale. You suggested Rafale based on commonality with our neighbour. The decision is not always technical and one of those reasons is that we don't do 'all-western-block' sourcing for our military equipments based on our own undesirable experience in the past. That's why our military equipments are a mix of several 'blocks'. Procuring military equipments based on commonality with your neighbour sounds strange to me although it does happen. Does your country do that? Buy the same thing what the Greeks are buying? Buy the same thing what the Iraqis are buying? Just for the sake of commonality?
> 
> As for the KFX, today, that role if being filled by our existing F-16 block 52. So, there is no point suggesting rafale right? Because F-16s are already there now. How about 18 years later when those F-16s have to retire? What do you suggest? What fifth gen of the same size as KFX is on the drawing board and available 18 years from now?



In 18 years a 5th gen one in the size of a KFX... well not much... only one tbh who can be available for sell on the market...the FC-31. ( and This one will be available in few years.)

As for Rafale and F-16... Well F-16 can do the job...but the Rafale can do it better ( an almost perfect balance btw a F-16 and Su-35) and it's a younger platform with incoming upgrade packs ( and already complet package with AESA etc...) while F-16 is at his end.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

At PT. Palindo Marine Shipyard, new navigation services vessels almost ready. KN Zetius, KN Edam, KN Berhala










These 2 from PT. Citra Shipyard, KN Masalembo & KN Nipah, same type





__ https://www.facebook.com/





        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

While at Tesco Indomaritim, 36m Fast Patrol Craft is undergoing construction

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Senapan mesin multi laras di tangan seorang prajurit Korpaskhas TNI AU






Lebih baik mandi lumpur dalam latihan daripada mandi darah dalam medan tempur






Sat Bravo 90 Paskhas TNI AU

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

Kostrad body contest


----------



## HannibalBarca

Svantana said:


> Kostrad body contest



N°15 Face is enough on the battlefield to scare the enemies...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Patrol ships seize five Vietnamese-flagged fishing vessels*
Jumat, 28 April 2017 23:26 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - A patrol ship of the Ministry of Fisheries and Maritime Affairs (KKP) has seized five Vietnamese-flagged boats for allegedly fishing illegally in Indonesian waters.

"The KKP has once again showed success in protecting the countrys sovereignty and fisheries and marine resources," the Secretary of the Ministrys Directorate General of Fisheries and Marine Resources Supervision, Waliyo Abutohir, said in a press statement received here on Friday.

He said the foreign vessels were caught in the Indonesia Exclusive Economic Zone around the South China Sea on April 21.

The ships are identified as KM. TG 94196 TS, TG 91917 TS, KM. TG 90869 TS, KM. TG 92367 TS and KM. TG 92512 TS.

A total of 31 crew members, who are all Vietnamese citizens, have been arrested following the operation and arrived in Pontianak on Thursday.

"They will be legally processed," Waliyo said.

From January till the end of April this year, KKP has seized up to 68 ships for illegally fishing in the countrys waters.

KKP Minister Susi Pudjiastuti revealed during a visit to Japan recently that Indonesia would adopt Japans radar surveillance technology to monitor the countrys fishery and maritime sector.

"I was in Wakatobi some days ago and saw a Japanese-made radar there. I hope Indonesia can have more of them to be placed minimally in four locations in Indonesia," she said.

Susi further said she had expressed an interest in the Japanese technology when she met with the President Director of Japan Radio Co (JRC), Kenji Ara, on April 12.

On the occasion, Kenji said JRC has six representative companies in Indonesia employing 3,200 Indonesia workers.

"We are glad to hear that the minister is interested in the JRC monitoring system. We will be happy discussing it and contributing to the Indonesian radar system. Perhaps, it will be later," he said. 

Minister Susi said Indonesia needs radars to improve KKPs surveillance technology to make prevention of illegal fishing boats more optimal.

She added that she was interested in the JRC radar because it could detect foreign ships entering the countrys waters within a radius of up to 150 kilometers.

"The Indonesian government is exploring the latest surveillance technology that may be used in Indonesia." (*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

HannibalBarca said:


> In 18 years a 5th gen one in the size of a KFX..inll not much... only one tbh who can be available for sell on the market...the FC-31. ( and This one will be available in few years.)
> 
> As for Rafale and F-16... Well F-16 can do the job...but the Rafale can do it better ( an almost perfect balance btw a F-16 and Su-35) and it's a younger platform with incoming upgrade packs ( and already complet package with AESA etc...) while F-16 is at his end.


I seriously doubt Indonesia will ever buy FC-31, do you realise that China mostly will be a threat to indonesia rather than Australia, India or even the united states, and if we are talking about 5th gen fighter, if we can't buy F-35 there's still pakfa on the table. 
F-16 < KFX 
SU27-30 < PAK FA 
It's still use the same recipe of mixed western and Russian hardware


----------



## striver44

Allied Forces advanced pass an abandoned Indonesian pillbox in Soerabaja, November 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

initial_d said:


> I seriously doubt Indonesia will ever buy FC-31, do you realise that China mostly will be a threat to indonesia rather than Australia, India or even the united states, and if we are talking about 5th gen fighter, if we can't buy F-35 there's still pakfa on the table.
> F-16 < KFX
> SU27-30 < PAK FA
> It's still use the same recipe of mixed western and Russian hardware



I don't think the PAK will be for sell outside of RU and India... It will be the same as F-35 a critical tech... But FC-31 could be sold via KSA or Pakistan in the future... no need via China. FC31 is made for export... It will survive only via export... That's his bizness plan...

China is becoming a strategic partner to the ME and therefore an indirect one to Indonesia/Malaysia... It will not be a direct enemy, but diplomatic conflicts could arise, that's possible ( like south china sea per exemple)


----------



## initial_d

HannibalBarca said:


> I don't think the PAK will be for sell outside of RU and India... It will be the same as F-35 a critical tech... But FC-31 could be sold via KSA or Pakistan in the future... no need via China. FC31 is made for export... It will survive only via export... That's his bizness plan...
> 
> China is becoming a strategic partner to the ME and therefore an indirect one to Indonesia/Malaysia... It will not be a direct enemy, but diplomatic conflicts could arise, that's possible ( like south china sea per exemple)


Are you serious, the Russian will sell you anything for money, beside they already said gonna sell 600-1000 pak fa for export


----------



## HannibalBarca

initial_d said:


> Are you serious, the Russian will sell you anything for money, beside they already said gonna sell 600-1000 pak fa for export



ANything for money... Nope they don't... Russians sell you what THEY don't need to keep next to them anymore... When a Tech is not up to date for them , they will sell it to you. They are keeping Critical techs next to them for a good period of time and when they start dev somthing better, they will put it in the market... that's the basic Biz plan for Def...

As for Pak FA, RU & India gonna have theirs first, meaning NO sell before 2030-2033... And after that they will decide Yes or Not to sell for export... Then you will get Few years of negociations and then first delivery... If everything goes according to plan/time you will have one maybe around 2036-2040... (Best case)

Can you wait till this date?
Or do you prefer a 5th gen one available for export around 2023-25 with some ToT or Licencing possibilities...
You choice...


----------



## initial_d

HannibalBarca said:


> ANything for money... Nope they don't... Russians sell you what THEY don't need to keep next to them anymore... When a Tech is not up to date for them , they will sell it to you. They are keeping Critical techs next to them for a good period of time and when they start dev somthing better, they will put it in the market... that's the basic Biz plan for Def...
> 
> As for Pak FA, RU & India gonna have theirs first, meaning NO sell before 2030-2033... And after that they will decide Yes or Not to sell for export... Then you will get Few years of negociations and then first delivery... If everything goes according to plan/time you will have one maybe around 2036-2040... (Best case)
> 
> Can you wait till this date?
> Or do you prefer a 5th gen one available for export around 2023-25 with some ToT or Licencing possibilities...
> You choice...


Why do you sound like Chinese PR men or salesmen lol, trust me, what ever you said about the availlability of F-35 or Pak Fa, we are not gonna buys FC-31, I am sure about it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

A Story from Scratch to Delivery of 2-units PC-40
_KRI Torani-860 (BV 29427N) & KRI Lepu-861 (BV 29428P), built by PT. Karimun Anugrah Sejati (Batam - INDONESIA) for INDONESIAN NAVY, and Certified by Bureau Veritas Classification._





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

initial_d said:


> Why do you sound like Chinese PR men or salesmen lol, trust me, what ever you said about the availlability of F-35 or Pak Fa, we are not gonna buys FC-31, I am sure about it



Tbh I don't really care about Fc-31 it was just as a convo btw us and the aspect of "available" 5th gen aircraft and their utility in Indo air force.


----------



## Bungaterakhir

HannibalBarca said:


> ANything for money... Nope they don't... Russians sell you what THEY don't need to keep next to them anymore... When a Tech is not up to date for them , they will sell it to you. They are keeping Critical techs next to them for a good period of time and when they start dev somthing better, they will put it in the market... that's the basic Biz plan for Def...
> 
> As for Pak FA, RU & India gonna have theirs first, meaning NO sell before 2030-2033... And after that they will decide Yes or Not to sell for export... Then you will get Few years of negociations and then first delivery... If everything goes according to plan/time you will have one maybe around 2036-2040... (Best case)
> 
> Can you wait till this date?
> Or do you prefer a 5th gen one available for export around 2023-25 with some ToT or Licencing possibilities...
> You choice...



with the dynamics of world politic and economic stability anything can happen in the future. but what make it doesn't make sense is you really know "The Decision of SELL OR NO FOR EXPORT" . that's doesn't sound so good for basic BIZ PLAN of DEF tho.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Bungaterakhir said:


> with the dynamics of world politic and economic stability anything can happen in the future. but what make it doesn't make sense is you really know "The Decision of SELL OR NO FOR EXPORT" . that's doesn't sound so good for basic BIZ PLAN of DEF tho.



Like I said previously... it's based if no war or deep conflict arise in the region...
And Yes , you can "really know" if the future is staying at it was since the beginning of this century...

But the moment war happen or somthing similar...then even the best among geopolitical genius minds will not found out...

I'm sure of nothing... but one thing Iam Indonesia will not get F-35 anytime soon, neither the Pak Fa... you have to wait at least the other customers to get their pcs first.. so beyond 2035-2040... after that we will see...


----------



## Star Bugs

HannibalBarca said:


> In 18 years a 5th gen one in the size of a KFX... well not much... only one tbh who can be available for sell on the market...the FC-31. ( and This one will be available in few years.)
> 
> As for Rafale and F-16... Well F-16 can do the job...but the Rafale can do it better ( an almost perfect balance btw a F-16 and Su-35) and it's a younger platform with incoming upgrade packs ( and already complet package with AESA etc...) while F-16 is at his end.



How come Turkey doesn't have Rafale? Turkish Airforce is dominated by F-16s. Btw, are you Turkish? How come you are not promoting your own TFX. You are promoting Chinese and French products instead.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pelepasan kapal perang ssv #2 ke Filipina, sekalian sea trials

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Star Bugs said:


> How come Turkey doesn't have Rafale? Turkish Airforce is dominated by F-16s. Btw, are you Turkish? How come you are not promoting your own TFX. You are promoting Chinese and French products instead.



TFX is still in dev for the next decade & + ...
We were speaking about what is available today or shortly soon.

With Rafale as a 4-4.5th Gen aircraft ( a good balance btw F-16 & Su35) meaning instead of having 2 different platform with 2 different support, the Rafale was a 1in2. (And a common share with Malaysia, meaning less $ in support and better available parts)

As for 5th gen, Where it was said, Indonesia would buy F-35, and I said, it will not be available at least for 2035-2040 when every "Today" customers get theirs... Same for PakFa... So the only 5th gen solution available shortly will be FC-31, And that could come with ToT or/& Licencing.

PS: It was an opinion about a subject, in anyway it was meant to push or anger some of you...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

To be very frank with u, rafale is expensive.. We are looking for affordable solution, that is within budget, within requirement and ready to provide some kind of transfer of technology or offset for our defense industry. That's all.

Btw, FNSS will reaveal MMWT (modern medium weight tank) in cooperation with PINDAD, in IDEF 2017, May 9-12.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

pr1v4t33r said:


> To be very frank with u, rafale is expensive.. We are looking for affordable solution, that is within budget, within requirement and ready to provide some kind of transfer of technology or offset for our defense industry. That's all.



Well Rafale is equal to the price of a Su-35. Both are around the 80Mil$ Mark.
But you have a Rafale being a True Multitask aircraft, with a little less armement/range but better avionics and platform overall.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

HannibalBarca said:


> Well Rafale is equal to the price of a Su-35. Both are around the 80Mil$ Mark.



care to cite the source?


----------



## HannibalBarca

pr1v4t33r said:


> care to cite the source?



Here the Su-35 price
http://nationalinterest.org/blog/th...ust-sold-24-lethal-su-35-fighters-china-14397

And Rafale
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/real-jet-fighter-prices-rafale-f-35-2015-16.423797/


----------



## pr1v4t33r

HannibalBarca said:


> Here the Su-35 price
> http://nationalinterest.org/blog/th...ust-sold-24-lethal-su-35-fighters-china-14397
> 
> And Rafale
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/real-jet-fighter-prices-rafale-f-35-2015-16.423797/



I think that comparison is kinda misleading. For rafale, the price that is quoted, exclude any development cost which most likely gonna be charge in any purchase by foreign parties. That's the price for domestic use.


----------



## HannibalBarca

pr1v4t33r said:


> I think that comparison is kinda misleading. For rafale, the price that is quoted, exclude any development cost which most likely gonna be charge in any purchase by foreign parties. That's the price for domestic use.



it was verified with the Indian purchase and Egyptian one, in other thread. The price is around the 80-90Mil mark. with few millions$ apart with each others.

But the Q is what is better for Indonesia? Rafale or Su-35 with almost same price range?
2 separate platform (F-16-Su-35 ETc..) or All in one? etC...

With what I see...it's like Indonesian Air force is filling the gap but without Really investing on a durable / strong Airforce, meant to stay for a long time or maybe Im wrong.
It's almost like they are wating for somthing, like the KFX project... but since it has been delayed, they filling today gap with more F-16 & few Su-35 and such.
Who knows...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

i'm still not convince about the price. As for the Q regarding better jet for Indonesian Air Force, i leave it for the others who really know the specs that is required by our AF and our MOD.


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> i'm still not convince about the price. As for the Q regarding better jet for Indonesian Air Force, i leave it for the others who really know the specs that is required by our AF and our MOD.



specs and prices must be balanced and so with Political situation


----------



## Nike

Image Credit: Wikimedia Commons
*Indonesia and Libya are Restoring Ties in Post-Gaddafi Era*
The Arab Spring caused a break in relations, but the two countries are on track in rebuilding their partnership.

By Muhammad Zulfikar Rakhmat
April 29, 2017


Once strong partners, the relationship between Indonesia and Libya that commenced in 1991 was disrupted by the Arab Spring which affected Libya’s political landscape. Trade deteriorated, companies and investors halted their operations, and many Indonesians – both workers and students – decided to return home. However, today the two governments are apparently devoting efforts to restore their relations as the two countries re-acknowledge the importance of each other. This was publicly affirmed by the Indonesian President Joko Widodo last year in a bilateral meeting on the sidelines of the Extraordinary Meeting of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) in Jakarta.

Before the revolution, Indonesia had relatively strong ties with Libya. Although economic ties had been limited, the two countries were primarily linked by political interests. Both Libya and Indonesia are members of the Non-Aligned Movement and the OIC. These organizational channels had laid a groundwork for more consolidated political ties between Jakarta and Tripoli. High official visits also helped strengthen the partnership such as the visit of the then-Indonesian President Megawati Soekarnoputri to Tripoli in September 2003, and the reciprocal visit by Muammar Gaddafi in 2004.

Economic ties, though small in figures, were still noticeable. According to the United Nations COMTRADE database, Libya’s exports to Indonesia in 2010 stood at US$154.08 million. The trade mostly focused on mineral fuels, oils, distillation products, organic chemicals, rubbers, iron, and steel. Indonesian contractors were also active in infrastructure projects – both energy and civil infrastructure – in Libya, which amounted to over US$2 billion.

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
Seeing benefits from their complementary ties, a Committee Meeting (Sidang Komisi Bersama) between Indonesia and Libya was held in Yogyakarta in 2009. The meeting was intended to evaluate their previous relations and to discuss concrete efforts to improve their ties. During the meeting, the two governments were confident about the future prospect of their ties and discussed a number of endeavors to strengthen their cooperation in different fields, including tax, tourism, labor, culture, social, and aviation.

At the end of the meeting, the two also signed an MoU in the establishment of _Komisi Bersama_ and two other agreements on political consultations and social welfare. In addition, the Joint Board of Libyan-Indonesian Businessmen was also established to identify economic opportunities available in both countries.

Limited economic exchanges were juxtaposed by pronounced humanitarian aid and assistance by Libya to Indonesia. The most important manifestation of this was Libyan aid in the aftermath of an earthquake that hit the city of Yogyakarta in 2009.

When the Arab Spring took place in 2011, however, the strong relations that Libya and Indonesia had long built for many years were disrupted. The turmoil that resulted in the downfall Muammar Gaddafi’s long dictatorial regime also resulted in a deterioration of the country’s relationships with its partners, and Indonesia was no exception. Nonetheless, as both Jakarta and Tripoli acknowledge their significance to each other, as soon as the political turmoil that hit Libya ended, the two long partners quickly devoted efforts to restore their relationship.

During the transition period, Indonesia presented itself as a reliable political partner by showing that it had a similar experience following the end of the dictatorial Suharto regime in 1998 and that it was willing to assist Libya in the transitioning process of its political landscape. This has received a positive response from the Libyan side. During the OIC meeting in Jakarta in 2016, the latter said that it is willing to learn about democracy from Indonesia.

Besides their encounters at the OIC meeting, Indonesian foreign minister Retno Marsudi also met with her Libyan counterpart Mohammed Attaher during the Bali Democracy Forum in late 2016. Previously, in 2014, Indonesia, represented by Muhammadiyah Chairman, Din Syamsudin and Deputy Energy and the then-Mineral Minister Susilo Siswoutomo, participated in the celebration of Libya’s Independence and Revolution Day. These high-profile exchanges were largely driven by the willingness to rebuild their long-held relations.

Beyond political ties, the two countries have also attempted to rebuild their economic relationship. As an oil-rich country and home to six million people, Libya serves Indonesia as a lucrative energy partner and export market. Meanwhile, for policymakers in Tripoli, Indonesia is seen as a gateway to growing Asia and a promising market. Both governments have recently pledged to improve ties in different fields, with energy being the primary focus.

These plans have gradually been realized. For instance, Indonesian private energy firm PT Medco, which delayed production from its Libyan oil and gas project from its 2014 target due to political conditions in Libya, has restarted talks with the new government for the building of production facilities. Before the revolution, Medco already had a presence in Libya Area 47 with 80 workers. The company had prepared $500 million for capital expenditure in 2011, half of which was allocated for oil and LNG exploration.

Energy has indeed been central to Indonesia-Libya relations. With 48 billion barrels of proven oil reserves, Libya is a crucial energy partner for Jakarta. After halting the purchase of oil from Libya, Indonesia resumed purchasing oil from the country in 2012. In the past years, Jakarta has purchased nearly $1 billion worth of crude oil from the North African country.

Other companies that had been operating in Libya for many years and were interrupted during the Arab Spring have also shown their interests to resume their operations. These developments offer positive signs that Indonesia-Libya economic relations will improve even more in the near future.

The restoration of Indonesia’s ties with Libya has also been helped by soft power endeavors. Besides frequent meetings in sport events, academic exchanges constitute an increasingly important part of the current relations. In spite of the fact that the number of Indonesian students in Libya faced a decline during the political turmoil in 2011 where some of them decided to return home, it is reportedly increasing once again. Even though it is difficult to find exact number, the establishment of the Indonesian Student Association in Libya (KKMI Libya) and the activities it organizes demonstrate the significant presence of students from Indonesia in Libya.

This, however, is not a one-way street. In 2014, the Libyan Ambassador to Indonesia Sadiq MO Ben Sadik said that there has been an increasing number of Libyans studying at different universities in Indonesia. While the wave of Libyan students to Indonesia began in 2009, it increased noticeably when the Arab Spring took place in Libya.

Even though these efforts are still at the beginning stage, they have undeniably come to shape the course of Indonesia-Libya relations in post-Gaddafi era. These political, economic, and cultural developments have also fed into optimistic readings about the relationship’s future trajectory. There is an opportunity, if the current trends hold, to not only restore but also to develop a meaningful strategic relationship over the coming years grounded on mutual interests and concerns.

_Muhammad Zulfikar Rakhmat is a PhD researcher at the University of Manchester._

http://thediplomat.com/2017/04/indonesia-and-libya-are-restoring-ties-in-post-gaddafi-era/


----------



## Star Bugs

HannibalBarca said:


> As for 5th gen, Where it was said, Indonesia would buy F-35, and I said, it will not be available at least for 2035-2040 when every "Today" customers get theirs... Same for PakFa... So the only 5th gen solution available shortly will be FC-31, And that could come with ToT or/& Licencing.
> 
> PS: It was an opinion about a subject, in anyway it was meant to push or anger some of you...



Aaaww... please don't get my emoticon get into you. I'm not angry. I'm just sayin', you know. 

I'm sure Rafale could make maintenance cost down as you suggested. But the reason for not choosing it is also based on our bad experience in the past an EU country. 

FC-31 is indeed a bargain for a fifth gen ( IF it is really fifth gen by all specifications). However, as bargain as it is, it still cost millions of USD. So before my air force decides to take a look at it, China has to convince several air forces around the world that 31 is VERY good, and it has to be air forces with some degree of sophisticated experience. Air forces from sub-saharan nations definitely don't count. Except S. Africa.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Star Bugs said:


> Aaaww... please don't get my emoticon get into you. I'm not angry. I'm just sayin', you know.
> 
> I'm sure Rafale could make maintenance cost down as you suggested. But the reason for not choosing it is also based on our bad experience in the past an EU country.
> 
> FC-31 is indeed a bargain for a fifth gen ( IF it is really fifth gen by all specifications). However, as bargain as it is, it still cost millions of USD. So before my air force decides to take a look at it, China has to convince several air forces around the world that 31 is VERY good, and it has to be air forces with some degree of sophisticated experience. Air forces from sub-saharan nations definitely don't count. Except S. Africa.



As for FC-31, ofc it's better to see it combat proven, bf investing in it.
Here the potential buyers of FC-31 around the globe: Egypt/KSA+ some other GCC/Pakistan and South asian counties+ maybe few N-Africans


----------



## Nike

credit to ori owner, F16V with TNI AU livery color, JDAM, AMRAAM 120 D and AIM 9X along with Sniper ATP

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HannibalBarca

madokafc said:


> credit to ori owner, F16V with TNI AU livery color, JDAM, AMRAAM 120 D and AIM 9X along with Sniper ATP
> 
> View attachment 394236



One Q: Why the choice of this camo on Indo fighter jets? History on it? or?


----------



## rondo.royal2

@Jakartans@PkDef

IFF .. Itu ga termasuk ruang lingkup pernika . Kenapa ? karena dia untuk identifikasi .. Iff itu memang terenkripsi digital tapi dia bukan masuk EW

EW atau pernika itu ada 3.. ESM ECM ECCM

Kalo model mematikan transponder atau IFF itu ga masuk ke ECCM dan ECM ..ESM

ECCM itu menyangkut kekebalan radar .. Seperti gain tinggi.. Frekuensi hopping.. Power tinggi ..prf tinggi .. Scan cepat lincah acak.. Dll

ECM itu jammer dan pengecoh 

ESM itu seperti RWR atau elint

Ruang lingkup pernika atau EW ada di radar dan rudal

Sedangkankan iff.. bms.. Datalink seperti link16.. Radio komunikasi .. Dan yang lain yg sifatnya informasi.. Walaupun terproteksi berbagai cara seperti salah satunya adalah enkripsi itu masuk lingkup cyber defence karena ada informasi disana .. Supaya tidak di jebol hacker

Kadiskomplek tni au ini memegang pernika (EW) dan cyber 

Indomiliter ini mungkin belum paham EW dan perbedaannya dg yg lain 

Kemungkinan yg dimaksud " belum prioritas "yg dikatakan kadiskomplek tni au itu cyber defence bukan pernika (EW) . cyber defence seperti datalink ..karena untuk membangun butuh banyak duit .. Sekarang saja masih nyicil beli satelit militer 

Indomiliter seharusnya menulis ESM buatan len karena termasuk pernika .. Dari pada menggolongkan iff dan bms sebagai pernika.


----------



## Nike

HannibalBarca said:


> One Q: Why the choice of this camo on Indo fighter jets? History on it? or?


 

this disrupting pattern camo is good to blend in your surrounding area (grey sky with clouds)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> credit to ori owner, F16V with TNI AU livery color, JDAM, AMRAAM 120 D and AIM 9X along with Sniper ATP
> 
> View attachment 394236


CFT too?


----------



## Svantana

The Philippines ssv Davao Del Sur 602 LPD launched yesterday by Indonesian MoD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mengkom

HannibalBarca said:


> One Q: Why the choice of this camo on Indo fighter jets? History on it? or?


FYI, The US armed forces adapted our camo for their aggressor squadron. So IMHO it is quite a testament of its effectiveness in Air War

TNI AU F-5 F-16 A-4













and their F-5 F-16 A-4

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## caksakerah

madokafc said:


> credit to ori owner, F16V with TNI AU livery color, JDAM, AMRAAM 120 D and AIM 9X along with Sniper ATP
> 
> View attachment 394236



For Hawk replacement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

Australian army visit to observe the new Leopard 2RI in 2016





The Scorpions





Leopard





8th Cavalry Battalion

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian air force planning new military base in Batam

The Indonesian Air Force has proposed to set up a new military air base at Hang Nadim International Airport in Batam, the Jakarta Post reported. The new air base is in line with President Joko Widodo’s order to safeguard Indonesia’s borders and uphold national sovereignty.







The Batam base would be the third Air Force base in Riau province, after the Raja Haji Fisabilillah base in Tanjung Pinang and the Raden Sadjad base in Natuna.

Hang Nadim’s airport management team said it received a proposal from the Air Force for a two-hectare plot in the airport’s complex to develop a fighter jet home base. The plot would include facilities for an apron and a hangar capable of accommodating four F-16 fighters.

“The Air Force, via its base in Tanjung Pinang, sent the proposal in March. We have not yet responded to it, as we will first set up a special team,” Hang Nadim’s general operations manager Suwarso reportedly said on Tuesday (May 2).

“The reason to develop (an air base) in Hang Nadim is for the sake of sovereignty of the state and to support access of jet fighters to Natuna, particularly because of Batam’s strategic position,” said Mr Suwarso, who like many Indonesians go by one name.

He said the special team will now study the proposal, as it will affect Hang Nadim’s ability to serve as an alternative airport for Singapore and Malaysia based on international civil aviation guidelines.

As an alternative airport, Hang Nadim collects around 3 billion rupiah (S$314,570) for landing and parking fees annually.

On its Twitter account @_TNIAU, the Indonesian Air Force on Tuesday posted that: “Indonesia’s Navy and Air Force already have bases in Tanjung Pinang, so a plan to set up base in Batam must be based on a serious analysis, since it directly borders on Singapore”.

The Widodo administration has moved to safeguard border sovereignty and combat illegal fishing.

The government has sunk more than 300 vessels over the last three years including some from China, which claims that the waters surrounding the gas-rich Natuna Islands are part of its traditional fishing grounds. The move had led to a spike in tensions with Beijing, after an unusually public spat in March last year over the collision between the Chinese Coast Guard and a Chinese fishing boat being towed by the Indonesian authorities. Three months later, Indonesia’s navy detained a Chinese vessel off the Natunas and arrested seven fishermen.

The Indonesian government announced last year it would build a major joint military base in Natuna waters in Riau province.

Mr Widodo’s government has also indicated that it wants to reclaim control of the Flight Information Region above the Riau Islands from Singapore.

Mr Hikmahanto Juwana, an international law expert at the University of Indonesia said he welcomed the proposal for a third air base in Riau, as it would help the government improve supervision of border regions and tackle illegal poaching by foreigners.

“Our Air Force needs a hangar and home base for the jet fighters closer to Natuna to support their activities around Natuna waters,” he noted.

_http://www.todayonline.com/world/asia/indonesian-air-force-planning-new-military-base-batam_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## patu

madokafc said:


> credit to ori owner, F16V with TNI AU livery color, JDAM, AMRAAM 120 D and AIM 9X along with Sniper ATP
> 
> View attachment 394236


F16-v?
When we buy it? Enlighten me sis?



caksakerah said:


> For Hawk replacement.


Or for the new squad.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian peace corps patrol in Sudan*
Kamis, 4 Mei 2017 05:16 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Battalion (Indobatt) 03 that joins the United Nations Mission In Darfur (Unamid) holds routine patrols as a part of the UN mission in Sudan.

The Commander of Indobatt-03, Lt.Col. Syamsul Alam, stated in an electronic message received here on Wednesday that the patrols are conducted every day during day and night using Anoa (APC) vehicle, trucks and ambulances.

"The patrols are carried out by Company A, B, C and D. The patrolled areas are Sandikoro, Khaskhasa, Jhokana, Amara Jadid, Krinding, Ojejei, Bore Hole and Doroti," he explained.

Syamsul Alam said the Garuda XXXV-C / Unamid Corps has been known to be friendly, polite, and mingle to the locals, which are a real effort in recovering the trauma of civilians.

The Indobatt-03 Commander stated that the assignment in the country has helped the Garuda Peace Corps in carrying out this peace mission abroad.

"The Garuda XXXV-C / Unamid Corps is the third task force for Unamids mission in West Darfur (Sector West), and will carry out its duties until April 2018," he said.

Syamsul added, the Indonesian Garuda Peace Corps has been known by the locals in the Darfur region since two years ago when its first mission began.

"The Indonesian troops are easily accepted in this mission area because they are friendly to civilians, especially children," he said.

In addition to serving as a peacekeeping force, the Garuda Indobatt-03 also carries out Civil Military Coordination (Cimic) programs, including distributing Islamic alms to the locals and providing mass medical treatment.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

-------------------------------------------


airforce had been mulling to procure FA50 as Hawk replacement. Meanwhile F16 V for additional new squadrons in eastern Indonesia region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> airforce had been mulling to procure FA50 as Hawk replacement. Meanwhile F16 V for additional new squadrons in eastern Indonesia region



Korsel menang banyak nih ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Kostrad 8th Cavalry Battalion Leopard 2RI MBTs being painted with TNI-AD camo pattern. Credit to Divif 2 Kostrad.































http://divif2kostrad.com/2017/05/04/pengecatan-tank-leopard-2a4-revolutionri/#

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_http://angkasa.grid.id/info/militer...n-merana-helikopter-aw101-tak-jelas-nasibnya/_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

RI-Russia Relationship, is a Strategic Relationship

_Hubungan Indonesia dan Rusia merupakan hubungan yang bersifat strategis. Oleh karenanya Rusia sangat memahami hubungan yang telah terjalin ini, khususnya yang berkaitan dengan kontrak-kontrak yang sedang berjalan maupun yang akan berjalan diantara kedua negara. _






Demikian dikatakan Deputi Dirut Rosoboronexport Mr. Sergey Goreslavsky saat bertemu dengan Sekjen Kemhan Laksdya TNI Dr. Widodo di kantor Sekjen Kemhan Jakarta, Rabu (3/5). Dalam pertemuan tersebut Deputi Dirut Rosoboronexport mengungkapkan bahwa tugas utama delegasi Rusia yang hadir ke Kemhan saat ini adalah untuk membahas bagaimana menyelesaikan proyek-proyek yang sedang berjalan dengan segera.

Lebih lanjut dikatakan delegasi Rusia bahwa dalam _pengadaan proyek Sukhoi SU-35 telah melewati beberapa tahapan. Namun ada satu tahapan yang belum direalisasikan yaitu Sidang Tim Evaluasi Pengadaan (TEP)_. Diharapkan hal tersebut dapat direalisasikan dalam waktu dekat, mengingat kerjasama ini merupakan “_Pilot_ _Project_” bagi Rusia. Hal ini dikarenakan banyaknya ketentuan baru yang menyertai proyek pengadaan SU-35 ini seperti komponen _off_–_set,_ imbal dagang dan pendanaan.

Menanggapi hal tersebut, Sekjen mengatakan bahwa kehadiran delegasi Rusia di Kemhan saat ini menunjukkan keseriusan kedua negara untuk membangun kerjasama. Keseriusan Rusia terhadap pembangunan kerjasama alutsista Indonesia tidak hanya ditunjukkan saat ini saja tetapi sejak perang kemerdekaan Indonesia.

Terkait dengan pengadaan SU-35, Sekjen menjelaskan bahwa tahapan yang belum sempat terealisasi yaitu TEP _karena Kemhan masih menunggu kepastian dari Kementerian Perdagangan terkait dengan imbal dagang dan Transfer of Technologi (ToT)._ Untuk itu Sekjen Kemhan berharap semua pihak yang terkait dapat membantu proyek ini agar dapat segera terwujud, seperti TNI AU, Kementerian Perdagangan dan Rosoboronexport Rusia. Tentunya sesuai dengan kapasitas dan fungsinya masing-masing. 

Turut hadir dalam pertemuan tersebut selain pejabat Kemhan dan Kemlu, juga hadir diantaranya Atase Pertahanan Rusia untuk Indonesia Mr. Nikolay Nikolayuk, Deputi Dirut Rostec Mr. Yuri Maakev dan Perwakilan Rostec di Indonesia Mr. Michael Korotaev..

Diantara delegasi Rusia yang hadir saat ini merupakan anggota _working_ _group_ untuk imbal dagang. Direncanakan setelah malakukan pertemuan dengan Sekjen Kemhan, delegasi Rusia juga akan melakukan pertemuan dengan pimpinan di Kementerian Perdagangan. (ERA/SGY)

_https://www.kemhan.go.id/2017/05/03/hubungan-ri-rusia-adalah-hubungan-yang-besifat-strategis.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

_flares by flanker
_




_going home.._

_@JeffPrananda_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Svantana

*Germany, Turkey to join submarine project in Indonesia*
*




*

A Düsseldorf-based newspaper, Handelsblatt, has reported that ThyssenKrupp, a steel company that also produces underwater craft, and a Turkish partner are in negotiations to partner up to take part in Indonesia's submarine project.

According to the report, ThyssenKrupp Marine System (TKMS), a subsidiary of the steel company which established a regional office in Turkey in 2013 to reinforce its operations, and a Turkish company, whose name has not been officially revealed, are planning to bid for the Indonesia's submarine project.

The joint move comes as competition with the TKMS's French rival DCNS as well as Chinese and South Korean companies that are also expected to submit proposals for the project.

Despite the fact that the name of the Turkish partner remains undisclosed, it had been previously reported last month that Turkey's Gölcük Shipyard in Kocaeli province submitted *a proposal to the Indonesian army for a Type 214 submarine.* According to the reports, the Gölcük Shipyard will host a group of officials coming from the Indonesian capital, Jakarta.

For almost the past 50 years, the Turkish navy has been ordering submarines from the Ruhr Group's shipyards, which today operates under TKMS. 

Despite the growing displeasure, Turkey is now expected to cooperate with the TKMS to enter the export business. *Together they want to sell submarines to Indonesia*, according to the German newspaper, which is believed to have received the Intel from industry insiders.

ThyssenKrupp, which has operations in component technology, elevator technology, and the steel and materials industries, has been operating in Turkey since the late 19th century as the company's ancestor Krupp was active in the country in 1868. 

Moreover, Blohm + Voss, the company that built Mustafa Kemal Atatürk's yacht Savarona, was a ThyssenKrupp Group company.

The group's activities focus on the supply of components for the Turkish automotive industry, plant technology and recycling facilities as well as passenger transportation systems including elevators, escalators, moving walkways and passenger boarding bridges.

ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems, with premises in Germany, is part of the Business Area Industrial Solutions of the ThyssenKrupp Group. The company participates in projects with the products in the inventory of ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems and provides systems, spare parts and service support to the Turkish Naval Forces Command.

sabah
defense studies

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

A column of Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBTs. Credit to Pen Kostrad/TNI_masakini.







        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## MarveL

_anytime, anywhere you are..._










_MIB.

@JeffPrananda_

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## UMNOPutra

Su 35 Indonesia


MarveL said:


> View attachment 394701
> 
> _flares by flanker
> _
> View attachment 394702
> 
> _going home.._
> 
> _@JeffPrananda_


 
Su35 Indonesia is a "never ending story" .. I wonder why Russia is still discussing this isuue with a "flip-flop" gov't ..


----------



## Ambalat

UMNOPutra said:


> Su 35 Indonesia
> Su35 Indonesia is a "never ending story" .. I wonder why Russia is still discussing this isuue with a "flip-flop" gov't ..



Buying... leasing... Gripen etc etc etc.
am wondering too why your "flip-flop" gov't is still discussing fighter replacement issues, is it the money or just incompetency at your end? ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Frogman #kopaska

#submariner

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Nike

Paskhas exercise in Adisutjipto airforce base

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia seeks stronger cooperation with US*
Sabtu, 6 Mei 2017 00:08 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia will seek a stronger partnership with the United States during the visit of Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi to Washington DC on May 4 and 5.

The ministers visit to the United States is aimed at optimizing dialogue mechanism in several areas of cooperation between the two countries, Ministry of Foreign Affairs official website stated here on Friday.

On Thursday, Minister Marsudi met US Secretary of State, Rex Tillerson, during a bilateral meeting in Washington.

Both ministers discussed the strengthening of the economic cooperation mechanism that is expected to increase trade volume and investment between Indonesia and the United States.

Minister Marsudi and Tillerson have agreed to revitalize the mechanism of the Indonesia-US Trade Investment Framework Agreement (TIFA), for which a meeting will take place in June 2017.

"TIFA is not only expected to boost trade and investment growth, but also identify steps to be taken to improve the interaction of economic cooperation between the two countries," Minister Marsudi said on the ministrys website.

Minister Marsudi also discussed several global issues with Secretary Tillerson, such as tensions in the Korean Peninsula.

She underlined that an open conflict will not only disrupt security, peace and stability in the region, but also upset the economic growth and development of nations in the Asia-Pacific region.

"Indonesia is consistent, asking North Korea to obey all the UN Secretary Council Resolutions on denuclearization and to put forward dialogue process in solving problems in the Korean Peninsula," Marsudi said.

During the meeting with Tillerson, Minister Marsudi also discussed the plan and commitment of the US Government to promote the peace process between Palestine and Israel.

The two-state solution is fundamental in realizing peace between Palestine and Israel, Marsudi said.

"Indonesia will continue what the country can do to see that the Palestine state stands up equally and lives side by side with other countries in the Middle East," Minister Marsudi said.

In Washington DC, Minister Marsudi also met Vice President Mike Pence and US House Speaker Paul Ryan to hold an in-depth discussion on efforts to improve the strategic partnership between the two countries. The United States has become an important market for Indonesian products, with its exports to the country reaching US$15.68 billion in 2016.

The United States is also the fourth-largest trade partner for Indonesia, as the total value of bilateral trade reached $23.4 billion in 2016, while the United States investment in Indonesia clocked $1.16 billion spread across 540 projects.

In addition to discussing efforts to intensify strategic partnership between the two countries, Marsudi highlighted the opportunity for enhancing cooperation in promoting the values of pluralism and tolerance.

Pence, during his earlier visit to Indonesia, had expressed his admiration to the values of tolerance, diversity, and the practice of moderate Islam in Indonesia.

With regards to Pences view, Minister Marsudi said the values of pluralism and tolerance have become Indonesias soft power and the main capital in preventing radicalization and terrorism.

"The values of pluralism and tolerance are Indonesias national assets that are lauded by other nations, including the United States. We have to be proud and continue to maintain the noble values of this nation and uphold tolerance and pluralism." (*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

CONTENT PREVIEW
Industry
*Indonesia's Su-35 programme faces offset hurdle*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
05 May 2017
Indonesia's Ministry of Defence (MoD) has confirmed in a statement that its plan to procure Sukhoi Su-35 'Flanker-E' multirole combat aircraft from Russia has been delayed due to "uncertainty" over issues related to technology transfers.

The MoD said that the proposed procurement was discussed by MoD officials and visiting senior representatives from Russia's military export agency Rosoboronexport on 3 May.

Quoting the officials, the MoD statement said that Indonesia's proposed procurement "has passed several stages" but that "there is one stage that has not been fully realised".

The MoD went on to explain that this key stage was a required evaluation from the MoD's procurement team, which it said is determining provisions including defence offset obligations as well as "trade and funding".
http://www.janes.com/article/70112/indonesia-s-su-35-programme-faces-offset-hurdle


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

Brimob - Indonesian paramilitary police, jungle warfare training

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakarta’s Election And Indonesia’s Democracy: Ascent Of Javanese King And President Jokowi’s Leadership Style

_With endless political tussles confronting him, particularly during the 2017 Jakarta Gubernatorial Election, President Joko Widodo has drawn inspiration from Javanese philosophy for his political compass when dealing with his political opponents._ By Emirza Adi Syailendra






_Javanese culture has permeated Indonesian politics throughout Indonesia’s short political history. Sukarno’s quest for national unity drew inspiration heavily from the Javanese figure Gadjah Mada who was determined to unite the archipelago under the control of the Majapahit Kingdom. Benedict Anderson, writing in 1998 about Sukarno’s successor, described him thus: “[W]hen speaking off the cuff, Suharto sees himself not as a modern president but as a Javanese king.”_

Former President Abdurrahman Wahid, Megawati Sukarnoputri, and Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono were also drawn to the practice of mysticism in search of inspiration before taking important political decisions. President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) is similarly influenced by Javanese political culture though in his own ways.

*Jokowi’s Javanese Leadership Style*
Coming from a non-aristocratic Javanese background, President Jokowi is known to utilise the Javanese calendar in ceremonial matters. An example is when he decided to announce his second cabinet reshuffle on 27 July 2016, which, when calculated using the Wetonan cycle – a system often used by Javanese to determine dates for an important event – fell on an auspicious day for a new beginning.

The philosophy of sugih tanpa bandha or being humble has become inseparable from his daily political image. His frequent impromptu visits blusukan to places such as slums and wet markets skyrocketed his popularity when approaching the 2014 presidential election as it projected the persona of a people’s man.

As the election for governor in Jakarta grew heated, various issues including mobilisation of voters on religious and ethnic grounds were used to undermine the incumbent. When dealing with such forces, Jokowi resorted to the use of proxy. This can be associated with nglurug tanpa bala which can be interpreted as the use of the soft approach, which also implies not getting your hands dirty.

To neutralise the agitated Muslim community, Jokowi visited 17 Islamic organisations including Nahdlatul Ulama (NU) and Muhammadiyah. This resulted in a more restraint posture from NU after the NU chairman Kyai Said Aqil Siradj, declared that NU followers should not be participating in rallies. Jokowi also mobilised the security apparatus to neutralise any anarchist movement.

*Dealing with Rivals*
Jokowi also struck a bargain with his rival Prabowo Subianto, patron of the Great Indonesia Movement Party (Gerindra), to handle the opposition. This move was seen as an attempt to alienate another challenger, former President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.

Another of Jokowi’s ways in dealing with Yudhoyono was through Antasari Azhar, a former chairman of Corruption Eradication Commission, who had publicly claimed that he was made a scapegoat in the high-profile murder case in 2010 during the administration of Yudhoyono.

Antasari previously asked for clemency after Jokowi became president on 20 February 2015, but this was rejected. His request was finally granted just before the Jakarta election a year later on 16 January 2017, which raised questions about Jokowi’s political motive. A series of statements by Antasari about Yudhoyono, after the former president’s meeting with Jokowi at the Presidential Palace on 26 January, contributed to the weakening of the appeal of Yudhoyono’s son during the first round of the governor election.

*Keeping the Aura Alive*
Another interesting decision made by Jokowi was when he abruptly decided to join the 2 December 2016 rally to pray alongside the protesters to show that he was digdaya tanpa aji or strong without being forceful. For him it was important to be at the high-risk event to show that he was in charge. Public confidence in him had been weakened after he was nowhere to be seen during the earlier rally on 14 November.

Preservation of image during volatile political situations is important in the Javanese concept of power. It is pivotal in preserving the belief that the king still enjoys the “divine light” as a symbol of authority. As explained by Anderson, “once the people believed the [Javanese] king’s divine light had moved on, it will be difficult to restore”. Jokowi reportedly pushed aside many important meetings to take the spotlight at the rally.

*Accommodating after Winning*
After the first round of the Jakarta election, Jokowi hosted Yudhoyono on 9 March at the Palace as a sign of reconciliation. This showed that although Jokowi was on the winning side, he was ready to accommodate the losing side as understood in the phrase menang tanpa ngasorake.

His meeting with Yudhoyono was intended to cool the rift between the two leaders who had been engaged in a public feud in the run-up to the Jakarta election. As the two adversaries reconciled, Yudhoyono took a more neutral approach towards Jokowi and did not directly declare support for Anies Baswedan from Prabowo’s camp after his son, Agus, was defeated.

This also illustrated Jokowi’s political tact in preserving his presidency, by showcasing his ability in engaging in political transactions, and working with fellow rivals against other rivals.

_http://www.eurasiareview.com/060520...-president-jokowis-leadership-style-analysis/_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Chief minister to handle movements that threaten national security: President*
12 hours ago | 531 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The coordinating minister for political, legal, and security affairs will handle movements that have the potential to trigger law and order problems, according to President Joko Widodo (Jokowi). 

"The coordinating minister for political, legal, and security affairs will handle them if there are movements that can potentially disrupt security," President Jokowi informed reporters after opening the National Working Congress I of the Nahdliyin Business Makers Association at Jagakarsa, South Jakarta, on Friday.

The president said Indonesia is a democratic country, so everyone is free to voice their opinions.

"Please express (your) opinions; please stage demonstrations for those who want to, but there are rules that must be followed," President Jokowi remarked.

The president elaborated that the rules comprised the permission to stage a demonstration as long as it does not disturb others and the action does not affect the law and order situation in the city or country.

"If it is already causing disturbance, well it is something what I think will be handled by the coordinating minister for politics and security," he explained.

However, the president urged that the nations energy should not be spent for engaging in unproductive activities and affairs.

"Will we continue to repeat this? No, I say no," President Jokowi, who was wearing a batik shirt and a black cap, stated.

When questioned whether it is possible to view it from a legal perspective, President Jokowi said the coordinating minister for political, legal, and security affairs will make the necessary assessments regarding it.

"Yes, it will later be calculated by the coordinating minister. Its legal umbrella will be evaluated," he said.

Meanwhile, in connection with the outcome of his meeting with the leaders of the Corruption Eradication Commission (KPK), Jokowi stated that the government fully supported the KPKs steps to make Indonesia a country that is free of corruption.

"We give full support to it. I think it is clear, no doubts and questions about it," he affirmed.

Jokowi said the meeting did not discuss the House of Representatives (DPRs) decision to exercise its right to launch an inquiry on the KPK in connection with the electronic-ID card corruption case. 

"It comes under the DPRs zone of affairs and its right to conduct an inquiry," Jokowi clarified.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...nts-that-threaten-national-security-president

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Penjagaan Rutan PekanbaruPetugas Brimob Polda Riau bersenjata lengkap dibantu warga berjaga di Rumah Tahanan Sialang Bungkuk Kelas IIB, Pekanbaru, Riau, Jumat (5/5/2017). Penjagaan diperketat pasca kaburnya ratusan tahanan di Rumah Tahanan Klas IIB Kota Pekanbaru setelah mendobrak pagar hingga roboh dan sebagian melarikan diri dengan menumpang kendaraan angkutan umum. (ANTARA FOTO/Rony Muharrman)










Penjagaan Rutan PekanbaruPetugas Brimob Polda Riau bersenjata lengkap berjaga di Rumah Tahanan Sialang Bungkuk Kelas IIB, Pekanbaru, Riau, Jumat (5/5/2017). Penjagaan diperketat pasca kaburnya ratusan tahanan di Rumah Tahanan Klas IIB Kota Pekanbaru setelah mendobrak pagar hingga roboh dan sebagian melarikan diri dengan menumpang kendaraan angkutan umum. (ANTARA FOTO/Rony Muharrman)









Tangkap Tahanan KaburPetugas kepolisian berpakaian sipil dibantu warga menangkap salah satu tahanan yang kabur dari Rutan Sialang Bungkuk Kelas IIB, Pekanbaru, Riau, Jumat (5/5/2017). Aparat Kepolisian Daerah Riau menyatakan berhasil menangkap 70 tahanan dari sekitar 200 lebih tahanan yang kabur dari Rumah Tahanan Sialang Bungkuk Kelas II B. (ANTARA FOTO/Rony Muharrman)






Tangkap Tahanan KaburPetugas kepolisian berpakaian sipil bersama prajurit TNI menangkap salah satu tahanan yang kabur dari Rutan Sialang Bungkuk Kelas IIB, Pekanbaru, Riau, Jumat (5/5/2017). Aparat Kepolisian Daerah Riau menyatakan berhasil menangkap 70 tahanan dari sekitar 200 lebih tahanan yang kabur dari Rumah Tahanan Sialang Bungkuk Kelas II B. (ANTARA FOTO/Rony Muharrman)









Tangkap Tahanan KaburPetugas kepolisian berpakaian sipil menangkap salah satu tahanan yang kabur dari Rutan Sialang Bungkuk Kelas IIB, Pekanbaru, Riau, Jumat (5/5/2017). Aparat Kepolisian Daerah Riau menyatakan berhasil menangkap 70 tahanan dari sekitar 200 lebih tahanan yang kabur dari Rumah Tahanan Sialang Bungkuk Kelas II B. (ANTARA FOTO/Rony Muharrman)

what a disgrace


----------



## gondes

Weekend kan yah...


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Adapun jenis material tempur yg diserahkan diantaranya 

1. Meriam Arhanud dan Radar, 
2.Multi Launch Rocket System (MLRS), 3.Panser Amphibi BTR-4, 
5.Alat Komunikasi, 
6. Alberzi, 
7.Alat Penjernih Air, 
8.Sarpas, 
9.Sea Rider.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Exercise Swift Iron 2017*





Raid Amfibi Yontaifib Marinir dan US Army-ODA





PRAJURIT INTAI AMFIBI KORPS MARINIR DAN US ARMY/ODA BERLATIH SURVIVAL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

commodore inspection at PT Caputra Mitra Sejati dockyard at Banten, newly built
KRI Kurau 856 navigational testing

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## katarabhumi

*Majority of Papuans reject separation from Indonesia*
_Jakarta | Sat, May 6, 2017 | 07:56 am_

The majority of indigenous people in Papua reject separation from Indonesia, while less than one-fifth Papuans support the idea of separatism, according to a survey published on Friday. 

The survey conducted by Indikator Politic research institute showed that 60 percent of Papuans wanted to stay under the control of Jakarta while 18 percent did not. The survey took place from March 23 to April 3 in 24 regions across the Papua. 22 respondents refused to answer the questioner.

“Most of them are loyal to the country, while 22 percent of them had no opinion,” Indikator Politik research director Hendro Prasetyo said to the media on Friday, adding that the survey used multistage random sampling through serial interviews with seven hundred people.

77 percent of respondents are satisfied with President Joko ‘Jokowi’ Widodo’s work in the easternmost province. Through the research it was also revealed that basic needs such as clean water, health, education and infrastructure remain the most important issues for Papuans. (hol)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/05/06/60-of-papuans-reject-separation-from-indonesia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Satria Manggala

Automatic Identification System (AIS) Will be add to Tarakan Air base






★ Prokal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## João Paulo Moralez

Dear Friends, I`m writing a something about the Super Tucano and I`m including the operation in Indonesia. I`m looking for information and pictures. Does anyone can help me?


----------



## patu

katarabhumi said:


> *Majority of Papuans reject separation from Indonesia*
> _Jakarta | Sat, May 6, 2017 | 07:56 am_
> 
> The majority of indigenous people in Papua reject separation from Indonesia, while less than one-fifth Papuans support the idea of separatism, according to a survey published on Friday.
> 
> The survey conducted by Indikator Politic research institute showed that 60 percent of Papuans wanted to stay under the control of Jakarta while 18 percent did not. The survey took place from March 23 to April 3 in 24 regions across the Papua. 22 respondents refused to answer the questioner.
> 
> “Most of them are loyal to the country, while 22 percent of them had no opinion,” Indikator Politik research director Hendro Prasetyo said to the media on Friday, adding that the survey used multistage random sampling through serial interviews with seven hundred people.
> 
> 77 percent of respondents are satisfied with President Joko ‘Jokowi’ Widodo’s work in the easternmost province. Through the research it was also revealed that basic needs such as clean water, health, education and infrastructure remain the most important issues for Papuans. (hol)
> 
> http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/05/06/60-of-papuans-reject-separation-from-indonesia.html


Hope the rest will be back to us soon, as many opm member who were conciously back to" pangkuan pertiwi".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

João Paulo Moralez said:


> Dear Friends, I`m writing a something about the Super Tucano and I`m including the operation in Indonesia. I`m looking for information and pictures. Does anyone can help me?


Indonesian Air Force opeated Super Tucano at the 21st Squadron, 16 purchased and delivered but we already loss 1 unit last year. We use it as the replacement for our retired OV-10 Bronco

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia disband hard-line Islamic group Hizbut Tahrir

JAKARTA, Indonesia (AP) -- Indonesia's top security minister says the government will take legal measures to dissolve a hard-line Islamic group that favors a global caliphate for Muslim nations.






Wiranto announced the action against Hizbut Tahrir Indonesia in a brief meeting with reporters.

He said Monday that the "activities of HTI are strongly indicated to be running against Pancasila (Indonesia's pluralistic state ideology) and the constitution."

The move comes after the government of President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo was shaken by massive protests by conservative Muslim groups against the minority Christian governor of Jakarta.

Wiranto says, "the activities of HTI have clearly caused conflict in society" and threaten the integrity of the state.

Hizbut was one of several hard-line groups behind the protests.

_http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2017-05-08-03-54-13_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Good news, FPI and FUI next!!


----------



## MarveL

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia disband hard-line Islamic group Hizbut Tahrir
> _http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2017-05-08-03-54-13_



Good riddance, sir.


----------



## HannibalBarca

This could be (mostly) the new MMWT Tank for Indonesia from FNSS/Pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## pr1v4t33r

HannibalBarca said:


> This could be (mostly) the new Light Tank for Indonesia from FNSS/Pindad


Yessss! MMWT... medium tank..


----------



## HannibalBarca

pr1v4t33r said:


> yessss! MMWT... medium tank..



Yep more medium than light.

Anyway, Congrats!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ardezzo

They haven't disbanded yet.
According to the law; the government had to go to court for it.

The problem is, the law already stated the ideology that runs against Pancasila: which is Atheism, Communism/Marxism, Leninism. 

Cheers.


----------



## Nike

@ardezzo

i know you are fan boy of such pan islamism, next IM and FUI congrats boyo


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

KRI Sidat 851

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

Swezu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861552894625107968


MMWT FNSS right side



HannibalBarca said:


> This could be (mostly) the new MMWT Tank for Indonesia from FNSS/Pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kaplan MT shows up at IDEF 2017
_The medium-weight tank Kaplan MT, developed by FNSS in partnership with the Indonesian PT Pindad, was first seen in IDEF 2017 with a prototype ready for testing._






At the back of the tank is a power pack that provides a power / weight ratio of "20 BG / ton". The engine transfers this power to the walking system, which has a six-wheel, anti-shock suspension system built on twisting and twisting spindles with double-pinned pallets.

The car's firepower is the CMI Cockerill 3105 tower with integrated high-pressure 105 mm Cockerill ball and an advanced automatic filler. Thanks to this tower, KAPLAN MT achieves high destruction power despite its low weight.

At Kaplan MT, there is also a battlefield management system and laser warning system that provides tactical awareness to the vehicle commander.

In its class, KAPLAN MT, which has the highest level of mine and ballistic protection, allows the user to respond quickly and easily to enemy threats in a very short time with sufficient fire power.

FNSS General Manager Nail Kurt, who said that Kaplan MT is a very special vehicle, said:

"In the course of the project, when we show the performance of the vehicle, the effectiveness of this design will be revealed more clearly.In addition to this vehicle, we run the project AV8 with DEFTECH, our business partner in Malaysia.In Saudi Arabia, our joint venture company, FNSS ME, We run a factory belonging to. "

_http://www.dunya.com/sektorler/teknoloji/kaplan-mt-idef-2017de-gorucuye-cikti-haberi-361786_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## umigami

pr1v4t33r said:


> Kaplan MT shows up at IDEF 2017
> _The medium-weight tank Kaplan MT, developed by FNSS in partnership with the Indonesian PT Pindad, was first seen in IDEF 2017 with a prototype ready for testing._
> 
> View attachment 395647
> 
> 
> At the back of the tank is a power pack that provides a power / weight ratio of "20 BG / ton". The engine transfers this power to the walking system, which has a six-wheel, anti-shock suspension system built on twisting and twisting spindles with double-pinned pallets.
> 
> The car's firepower is the CMI Cockerill 3105 tower with integrated high-pressure 105 mm Cockerill ball and an advanced automatic filler. Thanks to this tower, KAPLAN MT achieves high destruction power despite its low weight.
> 
> At Kaplan MT, there is also a battlefield management system and laser warning system that provides tactical awareness to the vehicle commander.
> 
> In its class, KAPLAN MT, which has the highest level of mine and ballistic protection, allows the user to respond quickly and easily to enemy threats in a very short time with sufficient fire power.
> 
> FNSS General Manager Nail Kurt, who said that Kaplan MT is a very special vehicle, said:
> 
> "In the course of the project, when we show the performance of the vehicle, the effectiveness of this design will be revealed more clearly.In addition to this vehicle, we run the project AV8 with DEFTECH, our business partner in Malaysia.In Saudi Arabia, our joint venture company, FNSS ME, We run a factory belonging to. "



Any information abou MMWT power pack?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Russia offers turnkey nuclear plants to Indonesia: Luhut

Russian Rosatom State Atomic Energy Corporation has offered to develop turnkey nuclear power plants in Indonesia, said Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister Luhut Pandjaitan on Thursday. The firm has offered to develop nuclear power plants in regions where there is no threat of earthquake, such as Bangka in Sumatra and East Kalimantan, Luhut said.






“However, we have told them that we are not ready yet. We need to raise public awareness, which takes time,” he said following a meeting with Rosatom representatives at his office in Jakarta.

Luhut said Rosatom was able to built power plants that had capacities of more than 1,000 megawatts.

“Even so, we need to review everything first. Even if we do agree [to Rosatom’s offer], the process will take 10 years, so we have not decided on anything yet,” he said.

Although state-owned electricity firm PLN’s most recent electricity procurement plan (RUPTL) maintains that nuclear energy will be the last resort for electricity procurement, it notes that the energy source must be considered if renewable sources from water, wind, geothermal, solar and biomass failed to meet the target.

As Indonesia is an archipelagic country, PLN also makes specific note of the possible use of small modular reactors, which can produce up to 300 megawatts of electricity, for certain islands, adding that further study would be needed as small modular reactors were not commercially available. (bbn)

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...urnkey-nuclear-plants-to-indonesia-luhut.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Can we change the name For our self, from Kaplan to Rubah or something else


----------



## GraveDigger388

initial_d_mk2 said:


> Can we change the name For our self, from Kaplan to Rubah or something else


Oooh, I like it... It sounds...

Foxy.. 


The cav is finally here!! Paint your targets, infantry!!


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LZ-MARS

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861845998477471744

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

How many of these Tanks Indonesia wants to have ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

These medium tanks would probably gonna replace AMX13 and Scorpion.. so that would be around.... 400.. roughly... maybe...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LZ-MARS

*Indonesian Navy delegation arrives in Istanbul to study acquisition of AIP submarines*
Key Points

An Indonesian delegation has arrived in Turkey to consider the acquisition of Type 214 submarines
Development could see the Indonesian Navy operate its first air-independent propulsion-equipped boats




A computer-generated image of the Type 214 submarine, which has been offered to meet the Indonesian Navy's requirements. (HDW)

A senior delegation comprising of senior Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) officers has arrived in Istanbul to further explore the feasibility of acquiring air-independent propulsion (AIP)-equipped Type 214 submarines from Golcük Shipyard, sources close to the matter confirmed with_Jane's_ on 9 May.

The delegation is led by the TNI-AL's Assistant for Logistics to the Navy Chief, Rear Admiral Mulyadi. He is accompanied by the service's Chief of Electronic and Weaponry Service, Commodore Christianto Purnawan, and Chief of Material Service, Commodore Aziz Ikhsan Bachtiar.

Source:IHS Janes

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> How many of these Tanks Indonesia wants to have ?



400 maybe more than that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> 400 maybe more than that


Good to see the Tank and I hope you go for lot more than 400 happy to see Indonesia and Turkey corporating with each other in defence field

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Good to see the Tank and I hope you go for lot more than 400 happy to see Indonesia and Turkey corporating with each other in defence field




we are using several Turkish tech in our Nagabanda class submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> These medium tanks would probably gonna replace AMX13 and Scorpion.. so that would be around.... 400.. roughly... maybe...


hope soo, we need lots of these to replace obsolete tanks #ngarepmodeon


----------



## MarveL

pr1v4t33r said:


>



La version anglaise

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MMWT interior








umigami said:


> Any information abou MMWT power pack?


Klo kata mas Windu, orang pindad, untuk sementara pake caterpillar karena alasan ketersediaan yg berlimpah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia glances at sweden to find replacement for its obsolete fighter jets and warships

Indonesia berencana mengganti seluruh pesawat tempur dan kapal tempur yang dinilai telah usang atau berusia di atas 30-40 tahun. Realisasi tersebut masih menunggu keputusan Presiden Joko Widodo serta persetujuan dari DPR.






Demikian penegasan Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu usai melakukan pertemuan bilateral dengan Menteri Pertahanan Swedia Carl Anders Peter Hultqvist di Kalberg Castle, Stockholm, Swedia, Senin siang (8/5).

_Menhan mengungkapkan sangat tertarik dengan sejumlah industri militer Swedia, seperti persenjataan, sistem teknologi militer, termasuk pesawat tempur JAS 39 Gripen yang diproduksi oleh Saab_. “Prinsipnya kita akan mengganti alutsista yang sudah tua,” ujar Menhan.

Namun, lanjut Menhan, wacana penggantian alutsista itu tidak bisa dilakukan instan. Ada tahapan yang perlu ditempuh sebelum laporan disampaikan ke Presiden, yakni melalui perundingan terbatas antara sejumlah perusahaan industri pertahanan asal Indonesia dan Swedia.

Kedatangan Menhan ke Swedia merupakan_ tindak lanjut dari persetujuan kerja sama dalam bidang pertahanan yang telah ditandangani Menhan RI bersama Menhan Swedia di Kantor Kementerian Pertahanan RI, Jakarta, pada awal Desember 2016._

“Semoga apa yang dibicarakan ini bisa terlaksana. Sebagai wujud keseriusan kami untuk kerja sama, di sini kita bawa 5 (lima) Direktur perusahaan industri pertahanan lokal dan pejabat utama dari Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia,” ujarnya.

Menhan Swedia mengapresiasi kedatangan Menhan RI beserta rombongan. Menhan Swedia menilai pertemuan kedua Menhan dapat meningkatkan mutu pertemuan sebagai mitra strategis, khususnya di bidang pertahanan.

“Nantinya kami akan melakukan pertemuan lebih dalam lagi. Kami juga punya banyak agenda dan kerja sama lain. Terimakasih atas dukungan dan kunjungan ini,” lanjut Menhan Swedia.

Hal senada dikatakan Direktur Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan Kemhan Dr. Sutrimo Sumarlan. Menurutnya, apabila Indonesia telah memastikan untuk membeli alutsista jet tempur dari Swedia, maka harus ada beberapa hal prasyarat pemenuhan kebutuhan persenjataan yang telah disepakati dalam _Memorandum_ _of_ _Undertanding_ (_MoU_) akhir 2016.






“Sesuai UU Pertahanan Negara, yaitu harus ada kesediaan untuk memberikan produksi _offset_, koordinasi dengan sistem _G to G, _dan_ transfer of technology (ToT)_,” ungkap Dirjen Pothan.

Syarat lain yang perlu diperhatikan ialah transfer alih teknologi wajib melibatkan industri pertahanan lokal dari BUMN dan swasta. Bahkan, Swedia juga harus memastikan adanya garansi tidak akan terjadi potensi embargo di masa depan serta jaminan kelangsungan suku cadang maupun sistem pemeliharaan alutsista.

_Lebih jauh diungkapkan bahwa TNI memiliki banyak perawat tempur berusia di atas 30 tahun serta kapal perang yang berumur lebih 40 tahun. Jika tidak ada aral, maka alutista laut dan udara usang itu akan diganti dengan alustista baru yang dibeli dari Swedia._

“Hanya saja itu masih wacana. Tahun depan baru kita pikirkan mengenai alutista apa saja yang sesuai kebutuhan kita. Intinya segala kemungkinan itu (wacana pembelian) tetap menunggu setelah dilaporkan ke Presiden,” jelas Dirjen Pothan.

Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan (Kabaranahan) Kemhan Laksda TNI Leonardi menambahkan, tujuan kedatangan Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu dan sejumlah pejabat utama Kemhan ialah untuk menjajaki kerja sama bidang pertahanan bersama _stakeholder_ dari industri pertahanan Swedia.

“Contohnya, _Swedia menawarkan kemungkinan kerja sama dalam pengadaan kapal, sementara kita juga sudah punya program-program untuk pengadaan kapal itu._ Kita masih memikirkan apakah akan memilih Swedia atau negara lain,” ujar Kabaranahan menutup pembicaraan. (RAF)

_https://www.kemhan.go.id/2017/05/09...tempur-dan-kapal-tempur-yang-telah-usang.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Philipphine will order 2 more SSV , one for hospital

PT PAL Akan Buat Kapal Angkut untuk Militer Filipina
*
Liputan6.com, Jakarta Indonesia melalui BUMN, yaitu PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) telah mengirim kapal perang jenis Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV) kedua ke angkatan militer Filipina. Kapal itu dinamakan BRP Davao Del Sur LD 602.

Deputi Bidang Usaha Pertambangan,‎ Industri Strategis dan Media Kementerian BUMN Fajar Harry Sampurno mengungkapkan, pesanan kapal dari Filipina tidak berhenti di situ. Harry mengaku Indonesia masih memproses pembuatan kapal pesanan Filipina ke 3 dan ke 4 dengan tipe yang berbeda.

"Sudah ada pembicaraan dengan Filipina, rencana ada SSV 3 dan SSV 4," tegas Harry saat berbincang dengan wartawan di kantornya, Selasa (9/5/2017).

‎Dijelaskannya, meski dua kapal yang dipesan itu memiliki tipe yang sama, namun Militer Filipina menginginkan memiliki fungsi khusus. Satu sebagai kapal yang berfungsi sebagai rumah sakit, dan satu sebagai markas pasukan.

Dalam kapal rumah sakit ini, nantinya dijadikan cover kesehatan bagi para pasukannya yang tengah melakukan operasi di daerah-daerah pertempuran.‎ Di dalamnya akan ada laboratorium hingga ruang perawatan.

Sementara untuk kapal markas pasukan, nantinya akan digunakan militer Filipina dalam memberantas perompak-perompak di perairannya.

"‎Nanti juga dilengkapi dengan senjata. ‎Filipina ini negara kepulauan seperti Indonesia, sehingga pemberontak-pemberontak akan dimasukkan ke kapal, sehingga tidak perlu turun ke darat. Nah SSV ini cocok," papar Harry. (Yas)
*
http://bisnis.liputan6.com/read/2945972/pt-pal-akan-buat-kapal-angkut-untuk-militer-filipina*





*BRP Davao Del Sur LD 602* [*update.ph*]

*Indonesia, Malaysia conduct joint patrol in Malacca Strait*





KRI Sembilang-850 [poskota]


Tanjungpinang, Riau Islands (ANTARA News) - Indonesian and Malaysian military personnel are conducting joint patrol and excise code named Patkor Optima-26A/17 in the Malacca Strait.

Commander of the Tanjungpinang Naval Base Colonel Ribut Eko Suyatno, representing the commander of the western Indonesian marine security, opened the event in Batam, Riau Islands province, on Tuesday.

He said that Lieutenant Colonel Totok Irianto enjoyed the trust as the commander of Patkor Optima-26A/17 task force. Irianto will command Indonesian warships KRI Sembilang-850 and KRI Sigurot-864, Maritime Security Board (Bakamla) ship, police ship, Marine and Coast Guard Unit (KPLP) ship, customs and excise ship, and the Fisheries and Maritime Affairs Ministrys ship.

Meanwhile, Malaysia has deployed MV Marlin, MV Danga, MV Satria, PA-51-PDRM, and PA-52-PDRM, among others.

The Indonesian side in the joint patrol and exercise comprise personnel of the Indonesian Navy, the Indonesian Police, the Customs and Excise Office, the Maritime Security Board (Bakamla), and the Marine and Coast Guard Unit (KPLP).

"Marine security is not merely related to sovereignty and law but it also entails understanding that sea must be safe for users and must be free from threat and disturbance to any activity," he remarked.

He added that the sea must be free from the threat of violence such as piracy, sabotage, and terrorism.

Above all, the sea must be free from navigational threat, which may put shipping safety on the line, and must be free from the threat of pollution and marine ecosystem destruction, he stated. (*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/110864/indonesia-malaysia-conduct-joint-patrol-in-malacca-strait

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

Satria Manggala said:


> *Philipphine will order 2 more SSV , one for hospital
> 
> PT PAL Akan Buat Kapal Angkut untuk Militer Filipina
> *
> Liputan6.com, Jakarta Indonesia melalui BUMN, yaitu PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) telah mengirim kapal perang jenis Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV) kedua ke angkatan militer Filipina. Kapal itu dinamakan BRP Davao Del Sur LD 602.
> 
> Deputi Bidang Usaha Pertambangan,‎ Industri Strategis dan Media Kementerian BUMN Fajar Harry Sampurno mengungkapkan, pesanan kapal dari Filipina tidak berhenti di situ. Harry mengaku Indonesia masih memproses pembuatan kapal pesanan Filipina ke 3 dan ke 4 dengan tipe yang berbeda.
> 
> "Sudah ada pembicaraan dengan Filipina, rencana ada SSV 3 dan SSV 4," tegas Harry saat berbincang dengan wartawan di kantornya, Selasa (9/5/2017).
> 
> ‎Dijelaskannya, meski dua kapal yang dipesan itu memiliki tipe yang sama, namun Militer Filipina menginginkan memiliki fungsi khusus. Satu sebagai kapal yang berfungsi sebagai rumah sakit, dan satu sebagai markas pasukan.
> 
> Dalam kapal rumah sakit ini, nantinya dijadikan cover kesehatan bagi para pasukannya yang tengah melakukan operasi di daerah-daerah pertempuran.‎ Di dalamnya akan ada laboratorium hingga ruang perawatan.
> 
> Sementara untuk kapal markas pasukan, nantinya akan digunakan militer Filipina dalam memberantas perompak-perompak di perairannya.
> 
> "‎Nanti juga dilengkapi dengan senjata. ‎Filipina ini negara kepulauan seperti Indonesia, sehingga pemberontak-pemberontak akan dimasukkan ke kapal, sehingga tidak perlu turun ke darat. Nah SSV ini cocok," papar Harry. (Yas)
> *
> http://bisnis.liputan6.com/read/2945972/pt-pal-akan-buat-kapal-angkut-untuk-militer-filipina*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BRP Davao Del Sur LD 602* [*update.ph*]
> 
> *Indonesia, Malaysia conduct joint patrol in Malacca Strait*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRI Sembilang-850 [poskota]
> 
> 
> Tanjungpinang, Riau Islands (ANTARA News) - Indonesian and Malaysian military personnel are conducting joint patrol and excise code named Patkor Optima-26A/17 in the Malacca Strait.
> 
> Commander of the Tanjungpinang Naval Base Colonel Ribut Eko Suyatno, representing the commander of the western Indonesian marine security, opened the event in Batam, Riau Islands province, on Tuesday.
> 
> He said that Lieutenant Colonel Totok Irianto enjoyed the trust as the commander of Patkor Optima-26A/17 task force. Irianto will command Indonesian warships KRI Sembilang-850 and KRI Sigurot-864, Maritime Security Board (Bakamla) ship, police ship, Marine and Coast Guard Unit (KPLP) ship, customs and excise ship, and the Fisheries and Maritime Affairs Ministrys ship.
> 
> Meanwhile, Malaysia has deployed MV Marlin, MV Danga, MV Satria, PA-51-PDRM, and PA-52-PDRM, among others.
> 
> The Indonesian side in the joint patrol and exercise comprise personnel of the Indonesian Navy, the Indonesian Police, the Customs and Excise Office, the Maritime Security Board (Bakamla), and the Marine and Coast Guard Unit (KPLP).
> 
> "Marine security is not merely related to sovereignty and law but it also entails understanding that sea must be safe for users and must be free from threat and disturbance to any activity," he remarked.
> 
> He added that the sea must be free from the threat of violence such as piracy, sabotage, and terrorism.
> 
> Above all, the sea must be free from navigational threat, which may put shipping safety on the line, and must be free from the threat of pollution and marine ecosystem destruction, he stated. (*)
> 
> http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/110864/indonesia-malaysia-conduct-joint-patrol-in-malacca-strait


Laris manisss

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patu

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia glances at sweden to find replacement for its obsolete fighter jets and warships
> 
> Indonesia berencana mengganti seluruh pesawat tempur dan kapal tempur yang dinilai telah usang atau berusia di atas 30-40 tahun. Realisasi tersebut masih menunggu keputusan Presiden Joko Widodo serta persetujuan dari DPR.
> 
> View attachment 395791
> 
> 
> Demikian penegasan Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu usai melakukan pertemuan bilateral dengan Menteri Pertahanan Swedia Carl Anders Peter Hultqvist di Kalberg Castle, Stockholm, Swedia, Senin siang (8/5).
> 
> _Menhan mengungkapkan sangat tertarik dengan sejumlah industri militer Swedia, seperti persenjataan, sistem teknologi militer, termasuk pesawat tempur JAS 39 Gripen yang diproduksi oleh Saab_. “Prinsipnya kita akan mengganti alutsista yang sudah tua,” ujar Menhan.
> 
> Namun, lanjut Menhan, wacana penggantian alutsista itu tidak bisa dilakukan instan. Ada tahapan yang perlu ditempuh sebelum laporan disampaikan ke Presiden, yakni melalui perundingan terbatas antara sejumlah perusahaan industri pertahanan asal Indonesia dan Swedia.
> 
> Kedatangan Menhan ke Swedia merupakan_ tindak lanjut dari persetujuan kerja sama dalam bidang pertahanan yang telah ditandangani Menhan RI bersama Menhan Swedia di Kantor Kementerian Pertahanan RI, Jakarta, pada awal Desember 2016._
> 
> “Semoga apa yang dibicarakan ini bisa terlaksana. Sebagai wujud keseriusan kami untuk kerja sama, di sini kita bawa 5 (lima) Direktur perusahaan industri pertahanan lokal dan pejabat utama dari Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia,” ujarnya.
> 
> Menhan Swedia mengapresiasi kedatangan Menhan RI beserta rombongan. Menhan Swedia menilai pertemuan kedua Menhan dapat meningkatkan mutu pertemuan sebagai mitra strategis, khususnya di bidang pertahanan.
> 
> “Nantinya kami akan melakukan pertemuan lebih dalam lagi. Kami juga punya banyak agenda dan kerja sama lain. Terimakasih atas dukungan dan kunjungan ini,” lanjut Menhan Swedia.
> 
> Hal senada dikatakan Direktur Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan Kemhan Dr. Sutrimo Sumarlan. Menurutnya, apabila Indonesia telah memastikan untuk membeli alutsista jet tempur dari Swedia, maka harus ada beberapa hal prasyarat pemenuhan kebutuhan persenjataan yang telah disepakati dalam _Memorandum_ _of_ _Undertanding_ (_MoU_) akhir 2016.
> 
> View attachment 395792
> 
> 
> “Sesuai UU Pertahanan Negara, yaitu harus ada kesediaan untuk memberikan produksi _offset_, koordinasi dengan sistem _G to G, _dan_ transfer of technology (ToT)_,” ungkap Dirjen Pothan.
> 
> Syarat lain yang perlu diperhatikan ialah transfer alih teknologi wajib melibatkan industri pertahanan lokal dari BUMN dan swasta. Bahkan, Swedia juga harus memastikan adanya garansi tidak akan terjadi potensi embargo di masa depan serta jaminan kelangsungan suku cadang maupun sistem pemeliharaan alutsista.
> 
> _Lebih jauh diungkapkan bahwa TNI memiliki banyak perawat tempur berusia di atas 30 tahun serta kapal perang yang berumur lebih 40 tahun. Jika tidak ada aral, maka alutista laut dan udara usang itu akan diganti dengan alustista baru yang dibeli dari Swedia._
> 
> “Hanya saja itu masih wacana. Tahun depan baru kita pikirkan mengenai alutista apa saja yang sesuai kebutuhan kita. Intinya segala kemungkinan itu (wacana pembelian) tetap menunggu setelah dilaporkan ke Presiden,” jelas Dirjen Pothan.
> 
> Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan (Kabaranahan) Kemhan Laksda TNI Leonardi menambahkan, tujuan kedatangan Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu dan sejumlah pejabat utama Kemhan ialah untuk menjajaki kerja sama bidang pertahanan bersama _stakeholder_ dari industri pertahanan Swedia.
> 
> “Contohnya, _Swedia menawarkan kemungkinan kerja sama dalam pengadaan kapal, sementara kita juga sudah punya program-program untuk pengadaan kapal itu._ Kita masih memikirkan apakah akan memilih Swedia atau negara lain,” ujar Kabaranahan menutup pembicaraan. (RAF)
> 
> _https://www.kemhan.go.id/2017/05/09...tempur-dan-kapal-tempur-yang-telah-usang.html_


It is time to choose Boss, we had wait for so long, espesially on the F5 subtitues and real fregate order signing. We eagerly need your quick action now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

more photo of kaplan MT, acc to some info the armour is STANAG 4 and 5 capable of defeatin 30mm rounds. 
KAPLAN=TIGER=HARIMAU

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan

*FNSS shows Kaplan MT Modern Medium Weight Tank*





Kaplan MT Modern Medium Weight Tank

Turkish FNSS Savunma company publicly displayed for the first time its new Kaplan MT Modern Medium Weight Tank prototype at IDEF 2017.

The Modern Medium Weight Tank, also known as the MMWT, is a collaborative tank program between Turkish manufacturer FNSS and Indonesian manufacturer PT Pindad. The governments of Indonesia and Turkey first agreed in May 2015 to jointly develop the MMWT for the Indonesian Army at a reported cost of 30 million US dollars.

The Kaplan MT is an armored fighting vehicle mounting armed with a 105 mm rifled tank gun fitted with a thermal sleeve, fume extractor, muzzle brake and muzzle reference system, which enables the gunner to bore sight the 105 mm gun without leaving the vehicle.

On 1 November 2016, during the 2016 Indo Defence expo, the first model of the tank was unveiled, along with some technical specifications. Most notably, the vehicles overall weight was reported to be around 35 tonnes, and the main armament would be provided by a Belgian-made turret developed by CMI Defence featuring a 105mm rifled barrel, capable of firing a wide range of projectiles.

http://defence-blog.com/army/fnss-shows-kaplan-mt-modern-medium-weight-tank.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

*India-Indonesia Joint Patrol of Indian Ocean Kicks Off*





Indonesia Parchim class

Hoping to win consent from countries patrolling the Strait of Malacca, India and Indonesia have begun coordinated patrol near Andaman and Nicobar Islands. An Indonesian Maritime Patrol Aircraft and naval vessel KRI Sutedi Senoputra have arrived in Port Blair for the 29th series of IND-INDO CORPAT.

NEW DELHI (Sputnik) — Sputnik had reported earlier that India had got a positive response from member countries of Malacca Straits Patrol (MSP) Framework and will join the group. The Malacca Straits link the Indian Ocean with the South China Sea and the Pacific Ocean. Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore and Thailand launched MSP in 2006 to ensure the security of the Straits of Malacca and Singapore.

"Apart from securing the trade sea route, the Coordinated Patrol (CORPAT) also serves to enhance mutual understanding and interoperability between the two navies. The CORPAT thus reflects the shared concerns between the two countries for a peaceful Indian Ocean for the benefit of the international community," an Indian Navy statement said.


Once India is authorized to patrol Malacca, real-time data of commercial ships and naval platforms will be available. New Delhi can monitor the movement of Chinese Navy in the Indian Ocean as well because India's Andaman Nicobar Islands are some 100 km from the western edge of the Malacca Straits.


The Indonesian Navy and the Indian Navy have been carrying out coordinated patrolling twice a year since 2002 near the International Maritime Boundary Line to keep this part of the Indian Ocean region safe, and secure for commercial shipping and international trade.

*https://sputniknews.com/military/201705091053434441-india-indonesia-joint-patrol/*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

LZ-MARS said:


> *Indonesian Navy delegation arrives in Istanbul to study acquisition of AIP submarines*
> Key Points
> 
> An Indonesian delegation has arrived in Turkey to consider the acquisition of Type 214 submarines
> Development could see the Indonesian Navy operate its first air-independent propulsion-equipped boats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A computer-generated image of the Type 214 submarine, which has been offered to meet the Indonesian Navy's requirements. (HDW)
> 
> A senior delegation comprising of senior Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) officers has arrived in Istanbul to further explore the feasibility of acquiring air-independent propulsion (AIP)-equipped Type 214 submarines from Golcük Shipyard, sources close to the matter confirmed with_Jane's_ on 9 May.
> 
> The delegation is led by the TNI-AL's Assistant for Logistics to the Navy Chief, Rear Admiral Mulyadi. He is accompanied by the service's Chief of Electronic and Weaponry Service, Commodore Christianto Purnawan, and Chief of Material Service, Commodore Aziz Ikhsan Bachtiar.
> 
> Source:IHS Janes



Sea Platforms
*Indonesian Navy delegation arrives in Istanbul to study acquisition of AIP submarines*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
09 May 2017

*Key Points*

An Indonesian delegation has arrived in Turkey to consider the acquisition of Type 214 submarines
Development could see the Indonesian Navy operate its first air-independent propulsion-equipped boats
A senior delegation comprising of senior Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) officers has arrived in Istanbul to further explore the feasibility of acquiring air-independent propulsion (AIP)-equipped Type 214 submarines from Golcük Shipyard, sources close to the matter confirmed with _Jane's_ on 9 May.

The delegation is led by the TNI-AL's Assistant for Logistics to the Navy Chief, Rear Admiral Mulyadi. He is accompanied by the service's Chief of Electronic and Weaponry Service, Commodore Christianto Purnawan, and Chief of Material Service, Commodore Aziz Ikhsan Bachtiar.

Among activities taking place during the visit is a tour of Golcük Shipyard's facilities near Istanbul, where work on the Type 214 platform is taking place. The shipyard has been contracted to deliver six boats of the type to the Turkish Navy, and the first-of-class is slated for launch in 2019. The officials will also visit the IDEF 2017 exhibition during their stay in Istanbul.

The delegation's visit comes in the wake of a presentation made by Golcük Shipyard and ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems (TKMS) officials in early 2017 that took place at the TNI-AL headquarters in Cilangkap near Jakarta, as reported by _Jane's_ on 13 April. TKMS is supporting Golcük Shipyard's bid to supply a variant of the Reis (Type 214)-class diesel-electric submarine (SSK) to Indonesia.

According to _Jane's Fighting Ships_, the Reis-class platform features an overall length of 67.6 m, an overall beam of 6.3 m, and a hull draught of 6.0 m. The submarine can accommodate a crew of 27 including five officers, and can attain a top speed of 20 kt when dived, and 12 kt when surfaced.





*A computer-generated image of the Type 214 submarine, which has been offered to meet the Indonesian Navy's requirements. Source: HDW*

http://www.janes.com/article/70186/...tanbul-to-study-acquisition-of-aip-submarines

Military Capabilities
*Indonesia to receive three new 120 m LSTs by 2018*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
28 April 2017

Indonesian shipbuilder PT Daya Radar Utama has received a contract to construct three 120 m landing ship tank (LST) platforms for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL), an official from the company confirmed with _Jane's_ on 27 April.

The vessels, which will be used to transport vehicles such as the Leopard 2 main battle tanks (MBTs) operated by the Indonesian Army, is currently estimated for delivery by the end of 2018, said Frans Tedjakusuma, a business development manager at the shipyard.

A steel-cutting ceremony to mark the start of construction on all three vessels was held on 21 April at the company's facilities in Banten, Sumatra.

http://www.janes.com/article/69933/indonesia-to-receive-three-new-120-m-lsts-by-2018



pr1v4t33r said:


> These medium tanks would probably gonna replace AMX13 and Scorpion.. so that would be around.... 400.. roughly... maybe...


There are only 225 AMX13 (including 50 SPGH variants > 175 actual tanks) + 90 regunned Scorpion in service. So, 265 total light tanks/recon vehicles at best). Marines use regunned PT-76.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Penguin said:


> There are only 225 AMX13 (including 50 SPGH variants > 175 actual tanks) + 90 regunned Scorpion in service. So, 265 total light tanks/recon vehicles at best). Marines use regunned PT-76.



what data you're using?


----------



## katarabhumi

striver44 said:


> more photo of kaplan MT, acc to some info the armour is STANAG 4 and 5 capable of defeatin 30mm rounds.
> KAPLAN=TIGER=HARIMAU



So it's probably TANK MACAN for us eh?.. 

This tank is sure a handsome one. Pindad can learn a lot from here how to design a good looking product. 

I'm curious what expertise/tech did Pindad bring/share in this collaboration with FNSS?

.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

katarabhumi said:


> So it's probably TANK MACAN for us eh?..
> This tank is sure a handsome one. Pindad can learn a lot from here how to design a good looking product.
> I'm curious what expertise/tech did Pindad bring/share in this collaboration with FNSS?



Possibly.. Bushmaster become Sanca.. thus Kaplan could be transformed into Macan or Harimau. Windu, Pindad's engineer that quite active in facebook sounds pretty confident about the know-how they gain from developing MMWT with FNSS.


----------



## Penguin

pr1v4t33r said:


> what data you're using?



PT-76B: 70 All re-gunned with Cockerill 90mm with assistance from private company and received improved fire control system and engine upgrade. Not all operational.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indonesian_Navy#Ground_Vehicles
http://koarmatim.tnial.mil.id/?opti...a-kembali-perkuat-alutsista-tni-al&Itemid=191

Indonesia: 175 AMX-13/75
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMX-13#AMX-13_.28current.29
(apparently based on Sipri general trade register)

AMX-13: 225 Including self-propelled artillery variants. Not all operational and the remaining tanks will be upgraded by PT PINDAD .
AMX mk61:105 mm howitzer, 50 acquired from The Netherlands in the 1970s-1980s
FV101 Scorpion: 90 operational according to IISS Military Balance 2014 Armed with 90mm Cockerill. Assembled by PT PINDAD
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indonesian_Army#Ground_Vehicles
https://garudamiliter.blogspot.nl/2012/04/amx-13.html
http://www.indomiliter.com/scorpion-90-little-mbt-nya-indonesia/

The AMX numbers match: 225-50=175.

SIPRI General Trade Register 1959-present from France, Netherlands, CCCP, UK to Indonesia

France: AMX-13/75, 1961-1963 (175 units)
Netherlands: AMX-13/105, 1980-1981 (130 units), Second-hand but modernized before delivery
Soviet Union: PT-76 Light tank, 1964 (50 units)
UK: Scorpion-90 Light tank, 1995-1996 (35 units) and 1998-1999 (45 units)

I suspect ex-Dutch AMX-13/105 replaced most older ex-French AMX-13/75, while the latter scrapped and/or used for spares.

Sipri does not list the AMX Mk61 105mm SPGH from the Netherlands but does list 100 AMX-VCI. Note 130+50 = 180


----------



## gondes

President of Indonesia, Joko Widodo, rode a motor cycle by himself in order to check trans Papua road in deep jungle of Papua!! Wow.. He looks like an infantry soldier..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Penguin said:


> PT-76B: 70 All re-gunned with Cockerill 90mm with assistance from private company and received improved fire control system and engine upgrade. Not all operational.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indonesian_Navy#Ground_Vehicles
> http://koarmatim.tnial.mil.id/?opti...a-kembali-perkuat-alutsista-tni-al&Itemid=191
> 
> Indonesia: 175 AMX-13/75
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMX-13#AMX-13_.28current.29
> (apparently based on Sipri general trade register)
> 
> AMX-13: 225 Including self-propelled artillery variants. Not all operational and the remaining tanks will be upgraded by PT PINDAD .
> AMX mk61:105 mm howitzer, 50 acquired from The Netherlands in the 1970s-1980s
> FV101 Scorpion: 90 operational according to IISS Military Balance 2014 Armed with 90mm Cockerill. Assembled by PT PINDAD
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indonesian_Army#Ground_Vehicles
> https://garudamiliter.blogspot.nl/2012/04/amx-13.html
> http://www.indomiliter.com/scorpion-90-little-mbt-nya-indonesia/
> 
> The AMX numbers match: 225-50=175.
> 
> SIPRI General Trade Register 1959-present from France, Netherlands, CCCP, UK to Indonesia
> 
> France: AMX-13/75, 1961-1963 (175 units)
> Netherlands: AMX-13/105, 1980-1981 (130 units), Second-hand but modernized before delivery
> Soviet Union: PT-76 Light tank, 1964 (50 units)
> UK: Scorpion-90 Light tank, 1995-1996 (35 units) and 1998-1999 (45 units)
> 
> I suspect ex-Dutch AMX-13/105 replaced most older ex-French AMX-13/75, while the latter scrapped and/or used for spares.
> 
> Sipri does not list the AMX Mk61 105mm SPGH from the Netherlands but does list 100 AMX-VCI. Note 130+50 = 180



the number of 400 came from the number of cavalry battalion Indonesian army want to modernize and standarized (around ten to twelve battalions), an interesting note is the Army want to put tracked vehicles with large gun as the mainstay of the Cavalry units and delegated IFV and APC like vehicles into the newly founded Mechanized brigade so far the Army got two mechanized brigade units.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

madokafc said:


> the number of 400 came from the number of cavalry battalion Indonesian army want to modernize and standarized (around ten to twelve battalions), an interesting note is the Army want to put tracked vehicles with large gun as the mainstay of the Cavalry units and delegated IFV and APC like vehicles into the newly founded Mechanized brigade so far the Army got two mechanized brigade units.


175 ex-French AMX-13/75mm + 130 Ex-Dutch AMX-13/105mm+ 80 or 90 FV101 Scorpion 90mm = 385 or 395 ( "about 400") total. Perhaps this indeed is the actual number.

Does that 400 number for KAV include the Leo2? (With approximately U.S. $287 million, Indonesia purchased 42 units of the Leopard 2A4 and 61 units of the Leopard 2 Revolution plus 10 supporting Leopard 2 tanks).


----------



## Nike

Penguin said:


> 175 ex-French AMX-13/75mm + 130 Ex-Dutch AMX-13/105mm+ 80 or 90 FV101 Scorpion 90mm = 385 or 395 ( "about 400") total. Perhaps this indeed is the actual number.
> 
> Does that 400 number for KAV include the Leo2? (With approximately U.S. $287 million, Indonesia purchased 42 units of the Leopard 2A4 and 61 units of the Leopard 2 Revolution plus 10 supporting Leopard 2 tanks).



no, actually there is expansion in number of Cav. battalion recently with new detachments and units being founded in several KODAM area, as example one detachment unit is founded in Kodam Wirabuana, one unit in Cendrawasih Kodam area, one unit in Merdeka, one unit in Udayana area. And there is plan to create an armored Division within Kostrad authorized Command (Leopard 2 units is within Kostrad organization right now) with heavy cav. and IFV such as Leopard 2, Marder1A3 and ASCOD Pizzaro (currently being considered) as their armor mainstay along with M109 SPH and Astros MLRS as their fire support units.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

gondes said:


> President of Indonesia, Joko Widodo, rode a motor cycle by himself in order to check trans Papua road in deep jungle of Papua!! Wow.. He looks like an infantry soldier..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mahakam

MarveL said:


> View attachment 396049



New Kamen rider? 

This is so bad ***

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

MarveL said:


> View attachment 396049





Mahakam said:


> New Kamen rider?
> 
> This is so bad ***



Just add Ms. Susi in there and it's HENSHIN time beibeh...










+++++

*Turkish, Indonesian battle tank unveiled in Istanbul*

_KAPLAN MT medium weight tank jointly developed by Turkish, Indonesian companies_





_KAPLAN MT Modern Medium Weight Tank developed by FNSS and Indonesian company PT Pindad is showcased during the 13th International Defense Industry Fair (IDEF'17) in Istanbul, Turkey on May 09, 2017. _

*By Muhammed Ali Gurtas and Dilara Zengin*

*ISTANBUL *

Turkey’s FNSS and Indonesia’s PT Pindad unveiled the jointly developed medium weight tank, KAPLAN MT, during the 13th International Defense Industry Fair (IDEF) here Wednesday.

FNSS CEO Nail Kurt said at a news conference the KAPLAN MT program represents not only a new product but also the implementation of a new approach for cooperation in the multinational defense industry.

Kurt said that in line with FNSS’ new vision of being the globe’s trusted and respected defense partner, the tank program was launched three years ago with PT Pindad, accompanied by the two countries’ defense ministries.

“This medium weight tank is a very effective solution to today’s asymmetric warfare conditions exposed which many armies are exposed to,” he said, adding that the “conditions require easy and fast deployment, high mobility, low visibility, high firepower, and yet low cost”.

Highlighting the company’s previous successes in foreign countries, Kurt said, such as in the UAE, Malaysia and Saudi Arabia, the rest of the industry will also follow FNSS in Indonesia and it will support a boost in trade relations between the two friendly countries.

Armoured vehicles manufacturer FNSS is a joint venture in which Turkish Nurol Holding and British BAE Systems have 51 and 49 percent shareholding, respectively.

The KAPLAN MT tank is set to make a powerful contribution thanks to its fire capacity and large ammunition options as well as its superior ability to move.

A CMI Cockerill 3105 tower -- equipped to fire high-pressured 105mm shells -- provides the tank’s firepower.

Diesel-engine powered, the tank has a full automatic transmission and is able to carry three crew members -- a driver, shooter and commander.

Turkey’s Undersecretary for Defense Industries Ismail Demir said the medium weight tank development project is also a government-to-government program part of the defense cooperation agreement between two brother countries.

“FNSS from Turkey and PT Pindad from Indonesia were assigned to execute the program which started with our signatures during the previous IDEF in 2015,” Demir said.

He pointed out that the prototype would be running during the Army Day military parade in Indonesia on Oct. 5.

“After the Indonesia army qualifies the vehicle, it will be ready for serial production. This prototype will serve the needs of Indonesian Army and Turkish Army as well,” he said.

Stressing the export opportunities, Demir noted there would be great potential for sale to other countries.

“I congratulate both companies in this program and would like to emphasize that we are ready for support serial production of this program with maximizing cooperation between countries,” he added.

Dr. Sutrimo Sumarlan, Director General of Defence Potential for Indonesia, said that the three-year tank project was not only a success for Turkish and Indonesian companies but also for both friendly countries.

“Indonesia and Turkey believe that this medium weight tank would not be produced just for both countries. We can sell it to other countries, especially those from the Middle East and Central Asia,” he added.

http://aa.com.tr/en/asia-pacific/turkish-indonesian-battle-tank-unveiled-in-istanbul/815810
http://aa.com.tr/en/asia-pacific/turkish-indonesian-battle-tank-unveiled-in-istanbul/815810
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Waiting for his #JKWVLOG

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kaplan MT






to replace AMX-13






and scorpion

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

How did Indonesia became an archipelagic state?

One of the distinctive features of contemporary Indonesia is that it is an archipelagic state in which the government exercises sovereignty over the waters between the islands making up the country’s land territory as well as over the islands themselves.






But the nation we now call Indonesia was not born as an archipelagic state. Until the middle of the 1950s nearly all the waters lying between the islands of Indonesia were as open to the ships of all nations as were the waters in the middle of the great oceans. These waters belonged to no state nor did any state claim any form of jurisdiction over them. As a consequence, Indonesia was made up of hundreds of pieces of territory separated from one another by high seas.

Then, suddenly, on 13 December 1957, the cabinet of Prime Minister Djuanda Kartawidjaja declared that the Indonesian government had ‘absolute sovereignty’ over all the waters lying within straight baselines drawn between the outermost islands of Indonesia. These baselines, encompassing as they did all the islands making up the country, formed Indonesia—its lands and the seas over which the government now asserted sovereignty—into a single unified territory for the first time.

During the late colonial period, the Dutch government had made episodic attempts to assert sovereignty over small margins of the seas closely adjacent to landforms. What the Djuanda Declaration asserted was of an entirely different order, claiming sovereignty for the state over vast swathes of sea previously open to all nations.

The declaration alarmed neighbouring states because of the implications it might have for the free movement of ships through the archipelago and access to fishing grounds in the waters now claimed by Indonesia. And it outraged the Western maritime powers. Fearing that it had the potential to restrict the mobility of their naval forces and disrupt international shipping, they condemned it as a gross violation of the freedom of the seas enshrined in international law and announced that they would disregard it.

The Indonesian government appeared to be in no position to overcome a challenge to its claim. It was embroiled in serious and deep-seated domestic political turmoil and its navy was far too weak to enforce any conditions the government might place on foreign warships passing through the archipelago. And yet in 1960 it enacted the declaration of the Djuanda Declaration into national legislation (Law No. 4 of 1960).

Undaunted by the storm of criticism and rejection, the Indonesians pursued and vigorously campaigned their claim though a series of UN conferences and meetings in succeeding decades, and through an equally robust series of discussions and agreements first with their near neighbours, notably Malaysia, Singapore and Australia, and later further afield, which sought to put legal flesh on its claim. As well, its diplomacy involved continuing bilateral negotiations with its major antagonists, particularly the United States, and constant and successful efforts to attract support from the ‘Third World’ group of nations in such a way as to press the maritime powers to accept the inevitability of their claim.

In all these talks, Indonesian delegations aimed to clarify thorny and agonisingly intricate problems of definition—for instance, just what is an archipelago?—and, more important, the nature of the jurisdiction that an archipelagic state might exercise over its claimed archipelagic waters. In particular, under what regime might foreign warships be allowed to pass through archipelagic waters? Would they be subjected to the innocent passage regime or would it be necessary to craft a new passage regime that, for example, allowed submarines to pass through archipelagic waters while submerged?

As these discussions entered a decisive stage, three people played pivotal roles. On the Indonesian side, the measured and incisive professorial style of Mochtar Kusumaatmadja blended brilliantly with the combative, energetic efforts of Hasjim Djalal. They made a formidable team.

Perhaps even more crucial at specific points was the masterly leadership, diplomatic sensitivity and adroit tactical nous displayed by the Fijian Satya Nandan. It was he who, as rapporteur of the Second Committee at the 1975 Geneva Law of the Sea conference, drafted the breakthrough single negotiating text which entrenched the concept of the archipelagic state and became the basis of the final agreement.

Eventually, in 1982, Indonesia gained international recognition for its claim when the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea formally recognized the existence of a new category of states known as archipelagic states and declared that these states had sovereignty over their ‘archipelagic waters’.

In the end, even the United States, which refused to sign the 1982 Convention, found itself formally recognising in 1988 ‘the archipelagic States principles as applied by Indonesia’. Indonesia’s ultimate victory, still remarkably little-heralded, was testament to the resilience, creativity, judiciousness and pragmatism of its diplomats.

_https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/indonesia-became-archipelagic-state/_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

*Kaplan MT medium weight tank ready for testing*





KAPLAN MT
Turkey’s FNSS Savunma Sistemleri has released details of a new Kaplan (Tiger) MT Modern Medium Weight Tank.

FNSS and Indonesia’s PT Pindad unveiled the jointly developed medium weight tank, Kaplan MT, during the 13th International Defense Industry Fair (IDEF) in Istanbul. The Kaplan MT brings a new breath to the battlefield with its accurate direct fire capability, a wide selection of ammunition ranging from close fire support to anti-tank ammunition, and superior tactical and strategic mobility.

The vehicle’s new generation engine, coupled with a fully automatic electronic controlled transmission, results in of 20 hp/ton ratio; depending on the configurable protection system.

KAPLAN MT owes its advanced mobility capability to it’s 6 wheeled anti-shock suspension system, built on torsion bars with double pinned tracks twhich provides optimum performance on both urban infrastructure and cross country. The vehicle is fully operable in a broad range of altitude and humidity, and tempratures. (-18°C/+55°C)

The vehicle’s power pack is equipped with capacity cooling pack and fuel tanks. The cooling pack is cooled by an intelligent software driven hydraulic fan for optimum torque extraction and fuel economy, and two separate fuel tanks provide a minimum operating range of 450km. An auxiliary power unit enables turret operation when vehicle engine is not running by charging battery system. Advanced battery monitoring system is also equipped for optimum power management and silent watch capabilities.

*Mobility:*


Maximum Road Speed: 70kitvb
Road Range: 450km
Gradient: 60%
Side Slope 30%
Vertical Obstacle. 0.90m
Trench Crossing. 2.00m
Turning Radius: Pivot
Operating Conditions -18*C/+55‘C
New fire control system enables rapid preparation for fire engagement, high accuracy in range measurement and high first round kill probability either in motion or standstill, both day and night.

The new FCS solution enables the commander to take the gunner’s role in case of emergency and to fire at selected targets.

*Weapon Systems:*


CMI Cockerill 3105 turret
105mm Gun – mam Armament
7 62mm coaxial machine gun – secondary armament
The vehicle’s firepower ts provided by a CMI Cockerill 3105 turret, integrated with a high-pressure 105mm Cockerill Gun and an advanced autoloader. Thanks to this turret, the Kaplan MT has high firepower power despite its relatively low weight.

*Protection Systems:*


Ballistic Protection (Hull + Additional Armour)
Mine protection (Underbelly Mine
Protection)
CBRN protection system
Air conditioning system
Automatic fire suppression system
Smoke grenade launcher
New generation KAPLAN MT’s precision direct fire capability ensures sufficient lethality coupled with outstanding tactical and strategic mobility. The vehicle’s rear configuration power pack, heavy duty suspension system, double pin tracks and advanced electronic control systems each contribute to ensure freedom of action during expeditionary maneuver.






http://defence-blog.com/army/kaplan-mt-medium-weight-tank-ready-for-testing.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bennedict

Marine Corps BMP-3F on display
credit inside

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Amankan Terduga Penyusup Mako BrimobPolisi mengamankan dua orang terduga penyusup di gerbang Mako Brimob, Kelapa Dua, Depok, Jawa Barat, Rabu (10/5/2017). Dua orang tersebut diduga menyusup ke dalam markas Brimob saat akan diperiksa di lokasi tempat penahanan Ahok . (ANTARAFOTO/Yulius Satria Wijaya)







Pengamanan Mako Brimob Terkait Penahanan AhokPersonil Brimob mengamankan pintu masuk dan akses jalan di Mako Brimob, Kelapa Dua, Depok, Jawa Barat, Rabu (10/5). Pengamanan diperketat mengantisipasi pergerakan massa terkait pemindahan Basuki Tjahaja Purnama (Ahok) dari LP Cipinang ke Mako Brimob Kelapa Dua. (ANTARA/Yulius Satria Wijaya)









Latihan Prajurit Korps MarinirWakasal Laksamana Madya TNI Achmad Taufiqoerrochman (kiri) berbincang dengan prajurit Korps Marinir TNI AL usai gelar pasukan latihan TW-II TA 2017 di Bhumi Marinir Brigif-1 Marinir Gedangan, Sidoarjo, Jawa Timur, Selasa (9/5/2017). Latihan tersebut diikuti sekitar 2.000 prajurit Korps Marinir TNI-AL Pasmar-1 yang akan berlangsung pada 12- 21 Mei mendatang di Malang Selatan dan Karang Tekok Banyuwangi. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)






Sejumlah prajurit Korps Marinir TNI AL mengikuti gelar pasukan latihan TW-II TA 2017 di Bhumi Marinir Brigif-1 Marinir Gedangan, Sidoarjo, Jawa Timur, Selasa (9/5/2017). Latihan tersebut diikuti sekitar 2.000 prajurit Korps Marinir TNI-AL Pasmar-1 yang akan berlangsung pada 12- 21 Mei mendatang di Malang Selatan dan Karang Tekok Banyuwangi. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)









Latihan Prajurit Korps MarinirSejumlah prajurit Korps Marinir TNI AL mengikuti gelar pasukan latihan TW-II TA 2017 di Bhumi Marinir Brigif-1 Marinir Gedangan, Sidoarjo, Jawa Timur, Selasa (9/5/2017). Latihan tersebut diikuti sekitar 2.000 prajurit Korps Marinir TNI-AL Pasmar-1 yang akan berlangsung pada 12- 21 Mei mendatang di Malang Selatan dan Karang Tekok Banyuwangi. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*King Carl XVI Gustaf of Sweden to visit Indonesia*
6 hours ago | 728 Views




King Carl XVI Gustaf of Sweden (ANTARA PHOTO/Widodo S. Jusuf)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - King Carl XVI Gustaf and Queen Silvia of Sweden will pay a state visit to Indonesia on May 22-24, 2017, to strengthen relations and intensify cooperation between the two countries.

"It is the first official state visit ever between our two countries. The purpose of this visit is to broaden the knowledge of the countries to know each other better as well as to increase bilateral trade," Johanna Brismar Skoog, Swedish ambassador to Indonesia, informed some journalists here on Wednesday.

This year, the Swedish monarchs chose to visit Indonesia as one of the four countries since it has been gaining global attention.

The country is considered as a new frontier to boost the global economy, and the Swedish government and businessmen are also keen to capitalize on this opportunity.

The economic mission will comprise 30 big companies from Sweden that will accompany the kings delegations to attend the business forum in Indonesia. Some of the companies have already been operating in Indonesia, such as Ericsson, H&M, IKEA, Tetra Pak, and Spotify, but some others are looking for opportunities to invest in the country.

Swedish delegations are also eager to work together in the fields of research, innovation, creativity, and entrepreneurship, which have been their strengths.

"Sweden is the worlds second most innovative country, and creativity is a big part of our tradition. Spotify, in this case, is one of the prominent examples on how it can be done. It is a company that introduces Swedish values and inventions all over the world," Skoog noted.

With regard to the agenda of the state visit, King Gustaf and Queen Silvia are scheduled to meet Indonesian President Joko Widodo at the Bogor Palace on the first day and thereafter be part of an activity with the Center for International Forestry Research focusing on the development of sustainable forestry.

On the second day, the Swedish king and queen will hold a collaborative event with Ericsson, a multinational networking and telecommunications equipment and services company headquartered in Stockholm, to discuss smart city challenges, and 60 students from universities in Indonesia are expected to attend it.

On the third day, Swedens head of state will travel to Bandung by train to have lunch with Bandungs Mayor Ridwan Kamil and thereafter attend a seminar on innovation and creative economy at the Institut Teknologi Bandung (ITB).

"During the final session, which is a seminar in ITB, we will discuss how we can create an environment that is conducive for the development of innovations and how the government, universities, and businesses can collaborate by supporting inventions, providing opportunities for research projects, as well as helping incubators and startups," Skoog added.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/110879/king-carl-xvi-gustaf-of-sweden-to-visit-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Gripen in view of Indonesian defense*





Indonesia wants close cooperation with Sweden and is *currently negotiating the purchase of twelve Gripen *plan from Saab. But any message about which fighter jet the Indonesian government wants to buy did not give the country's defense minister Ryamizard Ryacudu, when SvD met him during a visit to Stockholm.

*https://bors-nliv.svd.se/index.php/news/detail/fbf8ef9b-4107-4ea9-9d32-fb63bc72425a*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

KRI SPICA & RIGEL
*Oceanographic and Research Vessel*

Indonesian Navy's Rigel-class are considered as one of the most advanced oceanographic and research vessel because of its equipment and technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> View attachment 396221



itu isinya tribal leader ye


----------



## GraveDigger388

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> View attachment 396221


WITNESS MEEE!!!


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Chief of Naval Staff calls on Commandant Marine Corps and commandant Western Fleet Command of Indonesia

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah is on an official visit to Indonesia. During the visit, the Naval Chief called on Commandant Marine Corps, Maj Gen Bambang Suwantono, and Commandant Western Fleet Command, Rear Admiral Aan Kumia of Indonesia.

Upon his arrival at Marines Base and Western Fleet Command Headquarters, Naval Chief was presented Guard of Honour.

During the meeting with Commandant Marine Corps, Maj Gen Bambang Suwantono, diverse matters of professional interest ranging from Maritime Security and Stability, Coalition Maritime Campaign Plan (CMCP), Counter Piracy Operations, drug trafficking and various avenues to enhance interoperability between Pakistan and Indonesian Navy were dilated upon. Naval Chief also highlighted Pakistan’s commitment and performance in fight against terrorism in general and Pakistan Navy’s efforts for maintaining regional peace and security in particular. Gen Bambang Suwantono acknowledged strong foundations and historical ties between Pakistan and Indonesia and lauded PN efforts and focused commitments in support of collaborative maritime security in the region and extending cooperation in diverse fields to Indonesian Navy.

Later, Chief of the Naval Staff called on Commandant Fleet Command, Rear Admiral Aan Kumia. Upon his arrival at Western Fleet Command Headquarters at Jakarta, Indonesia, he was warmly welcomed by Commandant Fleet Command and was also given detailed briefings regarding western Fleet Command of Indonesian Navy.

During the meeting, professional matters of mutual interest came under discussion. The Naval Chief Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah appreciated the professionalism and commitment of Indonesian Navy officers and men. The commandant Western Fleet Commmand highly lauded the role and contributions of Pakistan Navy in spearheading various initiatives for maintaining peace and stability in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Turkish, Indonesian battle tank unveiled in Istanbul

Turkey’s FNSS and Indonesia’s PT Pindad unveiled the jointly developed medium weight tank, KAPLAN MT, during the 13th International Defense Industry Fair (IDEF) in Istanbul on May 10.






FNSS CEO Nail Kurt said at a news conference that the KAPLAN MT program represents not only a new product but also the implementation of a new approach for cooperation in the multinational defense industry. 
Kurt said that in line with FNSS’ new vision of being the globe’s trusted and respected defense partner, the tank program was launched three years ago with PT Pindad, accompanied by the two countries’ defense ministries. 

“This medium weight tank is a very effective solution to today’s asymmetric warfare conditions exposed which many armies are exposed to,” he said, adding that the “conditions require easy and fast deployment, high mobility, low visibility, high firepower, and yet low cost.” 

Highlighting the company’s previous successes in foreign countries, Kurt said, such as in the UAE, Malaysia and Saudi Arabia, the rest of the industry will also follow FNSS in Indonesia and it will support a boost in trade relations between the two friendly countries. 

Armored vehicles manufacturer FNSS is a joint venture in which Turkish Nurol Holding and British BAE Systems have 51 and 49 percent shareholding, respectively. 


*High capability to move *

The KAPLAN MT tank is set to make a powerful contribution thanks to its fire capacity and large ammunition options as well as its superior ability to move. 

A CMI Cockerill 3105 tower - equipped to fire high-pressured 105mm shells - provides the tank’s firepower. 
Diesel-engine powered, the tank has a full automatic transmission and is able to carry three crew members: A driver, shooter and commander. 

Turkey’s Undersecretary for Defense Industries İsmail Demir said the medium weight tank development project is also a government-to-government program part of the defense cooperation agreement between two “brother countries.” 

“FNSS from Turkey and PT Pindad from Indonesia were assigned to execute the program which started with our signatures during the previous IDEF in 2015,” Demir said. 

He pointed out that _the prototype would be running during the Army Day military parade in Indonesia on Oct. 5. _

_“After the Indonesia army qualifies the vehicle, it will be ready for serial production. This prototype will serve the needs of the Indonesian army and the Turkish army,”_ he added. 

Stressing the export opportunities, Demir noted there would be great potential for sale to other countries. 
“I congratulate both companies in this program and would like to emphasize that we are ready for support serial production of this program with maximizing cooperation between countries,” he added. 

Dr. Sutrimo Sumarlan, Director General of Defense Potential for Indonesia, said the three-year tank project was not only a success for Turkish and Indian companies but also for both friendly countries. 

_“Indonesia and Turkey believe that this medium weight tank would not be produced just for both countries. We can sell it to other countries, especially in the Middle East and Central Asia,”_ Sumarlan added.

_http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/tu...ul--.aspx?PageID=238&NID=112988&NewsCatID=345_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

PT PAL General Manager talks about the possibility of 3 additional ssv orders for Philippine Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

pr1v4t33r said:


> Waiting for his #JKWVLOG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 396059



Trans Papua Highway will stretch along *4.325km* in one single island Papua, as comparison Jakarta to Yangoon (Myanmar) is only *3.797km*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## initial_d_mk2

MarveL said:


> Trans Papua Highway will stretch along *4.325km* in one single island Papua, as comparison Jakarta to Yangoon (Myanmar) is only *3.797km*


With breath taking Papua scenary, i can't wait until this road completed, i hope the road are save from OPM or from local tribes that ask toll road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Turkish, German firms eye Indonesian sub contract*






ISTANBUL — *Turkish and German naval specialists signed May 10 a letter of intent to cooperate on a contract to build variant of the Type-214 diesel-electric submarines for the Indonesian Navy. *

The deal was signed at the IDEF’17 defense and aerospace exhibition in Istanbul between STM, a Turkish government-controlled defense engineering company and Germany’s ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems. 

“We are bringing together our resources with the aim of designing and constructing submarines for Indonesia,” STM and TKMS official said during a ceremony. 

Through the joint venture with STM, TKMS is partnering with Turkey’s Golcuk shipyard, the production site for the Piri Reis, the first of a batch of six Type-214 submarines being built for the Turkish Navy. The Type 214 is a derivation of the Type-209 SSK built by Germany’s Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft, or HDW. The Type-214 features design innovations from the HDW Type-212. It displaces 1,700 tons (surface) and has eight torpedo tubes which can deploy heavyweight torpedoes — such as the Atlas Elektronik SeaHake — and anti-ship missiles, such as the Harpoon and Exocet. 

Under a contract worth €2.5 billion (U.S. $2.7 billion), six Type-214 submarines are being built for the Turkish Navy. Some of the subsystems will be locally built. 

For instance, Turkish military electronics specialist Aselsan, a government-controlled company, will provide electronic support measures and sensor systems for the submarine program. Military software specialist Havelsan, another government-controlled company, will build an integrated command and control suite. 

According to the Turkish-German letter of intent, the first one or two of the planned submarines for the Indonesian Navy will be built at a Turkish shipyard. The follow-on platforms would be built in Indonesia.


http://www.defensenews.com/articles/turkish-german-firms-eye-indonesian-sub-contract

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala




----------



## patu

Satria Manggala said:


> *Turkish, German firms eye Indonesian sub contract*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satria Manggala said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkish, German firms eye Indonesian sub contract*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISTANBUL — *Turkish and German naval specialists signed May 10 a letter of intent to cooperate on a contract to build variant of the Type-214 diesel-electric submarines for the Indonesian Navy. *
> 
> The deal was signed at the IDEF’17 defense and aerospace exhibition in Istanbul between STM, a Turkish government-controlled defense engineering company and Germany’s ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems.
> 
> “We are bringing together our resources with the aim of designing and constructing submarines for Indonesia,” STM and TKMS official said during a ceremony.
> 
> Through the joint venture with STM, TKMS is partnering with Turkey’s Golcuk shipyard, the production site for the Piri Reis, the first of a batch of six Type-214 submarines being built for the Turkish Navy. The Type 214 is a derivation of the Type-209 SSK built by Germany’s Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft, or HDW. The Type-214 features design innovations from the HDW Type-212. It displaces 1,700 tons (surface) and has eight torpedo tubes which can deploy heavyweight torpedoes — such as the Atlas Elektronik SeaHake — and anti-ship missiles, such as the Harpoon and Exocet.
> 
> Under a contract worth €2.5 billion (U.S. $2.7 billion), six Type-214 submarines are being built for the Turkish Navy. Some of the subsystems will be locally built.
> 
> For instance, Turkish military electronics specialist Aselsan, a government-controlled company, will provide electronic support measures and sensor systems for the submarine program. Military software specialist Havelsan, another government-controlled company, will build an integrated command and control suite.
> 
> According to the Turkish-German letter of intent, the first one or two of the planned submarines for the Indonesian Navy will be built at a Turkish shipyard. The follow-on platforms would be built in Indonesia.
> 
> 
> http://www.defensenews.com/articles/turkish-german-firms-eye-indonesian-sub-contract
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satria Manggala said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkish, German firms eye Indonesian sub contract*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISTANBUL — *Turkish and German naval specialists signed May 10 a letter of intent to cooperate on a contract to build variant of the Type-214 diesel-electric submarines for the Indonesian Navy. *
> 
> The deal was signed at the IDEF’17 defense and aerospace exhibition in Istanbul between STM, a Turkish government-controlled defense engineering company and Germany’s ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems.
> 
> “We are bringing together our resources with the aim of designing and constructing submarines for Indonesia,” STM and TKMS official said during a ceremony.
> 
> Through the joint venture with STM, TKMS is partnering with Turkey’s Golcuk shipyard, the production site for the Piri Reis, the first of a batch of six Type-214 submarines being built for the Turkish Navy. The Type 214 is a derivation of the Type-209 SSK built by Germany’s Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft, or HDW. The Type-214 features design innovations from the HDW Type-212. It displaces 1,700 tons (surface) and has eight torpedo tubes which can deploy heavyweight torpedoes — such as the Atlas Elektronik SeaHake — and anti-ship missiles, such as the Harpoon and Exocet.
> 
> Under a contract worth €2.5 billion (U.S. $2.7 billion), six Type-214 submarines are being built for the Turkish Navy. Some of the subsystems will be locally built.
> 
> For instance, Turkish military electronics specialist Aselsan, a government-controlled company, will provide electronic support measures and sensor systems for the submarine program. Military software specialist Havelsan, another government-controlled company, will build an integrated command and control suite.
> 
> According to the Turkish-German letter of intent, the first one or two of the planned submarines for the Indonesian Navy will be built at a Turkish shipyard. The follow-on platforms would be built in Indonesia.
> 
> 
> http://www.defensenews.com/articles/turkish-german-firms-eye-indonesian-sub-contract
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ISTANBUL — *Turkish and German naval specialists signed May 10 a letter of intent to cooperate on a contract to build variant of the Type-214 diesel-electric submarines for the Indonesian Navy. *
> 
> The deal was signed at the IDEF’17 defense and aerospace exhibition in Istanbul between STM, a Turkish government-controlled defense engineering company and Germany’s ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems.
> 
> “We are bringing together our resources with the aim of designing and constructing submarines for Indonesia,” STM and TKMS official said during a ceremony.
> 
> Through the joint venture with STM, TKMS is partnering with Turkey’s Golcuk shipyard, the production site for the Piri Reis, the first of a batch of six Type-214 submarines being built for the Turkish Navy. The Type 214 is a derivation of the Type-209 SSK built by Germany’s Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft, or HDW. The Type-214 features design innovations from the HDW Type-212. It displaces 1,700 tons (surface) and has eight torpedo tubes which can deploy heavyweight torpedoes — such as the Atlas Elektronik SeaHake — and anti-ship missiles, such as the Harpoon and Exocet.
> 
> Under a contract worth €2.5 billion (U.S. $2.7 billion), six Type-214 submarines are being built for the Turkish Navy. Some of the subsystems will be locally built.
> 
> For instance, Turkish military electronics specialist Aselsan, a government-controlled company, will provide electronic support measures and sensor systems for the submarine program. Military software specialist Havelsan, another government-controlled company, will build an integrated command and control suite.
> 
> According to the Turkish-German letter of intent, the first one or two of the planned submarines for the Indonesian Navy will be built at a Turkish shipyard. The follow-on platforms would be built in Indonesia.
> 
> 
> http://www.defensenews.com/articles/turkish-german-firms-eye-indonesian-sub-contract
Click to expand...

Good job, these subs will boast up our subs power!
How many subs will we aquerre?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*KAPLAN MT
















*





http://www.fnss.com.tr/en/product/kaplan-mt

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## caksakerah

Satria Manggala said:


> *KAPLAN MT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Rantainya sekilas berbeda dgn yg didisplay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

caksakerah said:


> Rantainya sekilas berbeda dgn yg didisplay.


betul .. kayanya nanti medium tank Pindad pake rantai buatan depok ..

*Rantai Tank Kelas Dunia dari Depok*





Geladi bersih HUT Ke-70 Tentara Nasional Indonesia di Dermaga Indah Kiat, Cilegon, Banten, Sabtu (3/10/2015).(KOMPAS.com / KRISTIANTO PURNOMO)

*JAKARTA, KOMPAS* - Sederetan tank angkut amfibi Marinir TNI Angkatan Laut terjun dari dermaga ke Selat Sunda di Cilegon, Banten, Senin (5/10/2015). Tank-tank tersebut melaju dengan kecepatan tinggi, lalu menghunjamkan diri ke laut dari ketinggian 5 meter lebih. Rantai tank tetap utuh....

Sebelumnya, defile tank tempur utama M2A-4 Marder, kendaraan tempur pengangkut pasukan M-113 dan IFV Marder, serta Anoa, lalu tank Marini BMP-3 juga melintas melaju di depan panggung kehormatan tempat Presiden Joko Widodo dan Panglima TNI Jenderal Gatot Nurmantyo berdiri. Semua tank tersebut menggunakan rantai dan sebagian roda, ban dan penggerak, serta suspensinya dibuat di sebuah bengkel kerja di Cilodong, Depok, Jawa Barat.

Edi Suyanto, pendiri Indo Pulley, adalah sosok di balik produksi rantai tank buatan dalam negeri tersebut. Kemudian, lima tahun lalu dia mulai memproduksi rantai tank AMX-13 buatan Prancis yang jumlahnya 600 unit lebih digunakan TNI.

"Waktu itu saya diminta KSAD Jenderal (TNI) Pramono Edhie untuk membuat rantai tank AMX. Setelah uji litbang TNI AD, dinyatakan lulus. Saya selanjutnya juga berinovasi membuat ban tahan peluru kaliber 7,62 milimeter. Ban itu bisa dikendarai hingga 120 kilometer setelah kempis. Lebih jauh dibandingkan standar NATO (Pakta Pertahanan Atlantik Utara) yang hanya bisa sejauh 20 kilometer setelah tertembak," kata Edi di Depok, Selasa (6/10).

Dia juga dilibatkan Kementerian Pertahanan untuk memproduksi rantai tank, serta sus-pensi dan roda tank untuk beberapa proyek kerja sama Kementerian Pertahanan dengan mitra asing.

Inovasi yang dilakukan Edi Suyanto juga menambah kemampuan kendaraan tempur. Misalnya, penambahan komponen karet pada rantai tank BMP-3 memungkinkan tank Marinir buatan Rusia itu melompat di landasan beton tanpa menyebabkan rantai terputus. Pada versi asli milik Rusia, rantai tank tersebut tidak memakai bantalan karet.

Harapan serupa dikemukakan Ricky Egam, pendiri PT Sari Bahari di Kota Malang, Jawa Timur. Ricky melalui Sari Bahari memproduksi bom latih, bom hidup, dan roket latih serta roket hidup yang digunakan TNI AU. Beberapa produknya sudah diekspor ke mancanegara, seperti kepala roket asap ke Cile dan AS tahun 2013.

Kepala roket asap ini dijadikan sarana berlatih pilot-pilot tempur angkatan bersenjata Cile. Kepala roket asap buatan Sari Bahari memiliki keunggulan mampu mengeluarkan asap selama 2 menit setelah terkena sasaran.

Produk lain hanya mampu mengeluarkan asap kurang dari 1 menit. Kepulan asap pasca ledakan sangat vital bagi pilot tempur, sebagai penanda bom yang ditembakkan tepat sasaran atau tidak.

"Saya salut, baru saja Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Udara Marsekal Agus Supriatna meminta 10 perusahaan BUMN dan swasta untuk serius memasok kebutuhan TNI AU. Ini langkah maju," kata Ricky, yang mampu memproduksi puluhan ribu bom latih. Khusus bom latih jet tempur Sukhoi ukuran 100 kilogram, hanya diproduksi di Indonesia sehingga sangat potensial untuk diekspor.

Saat ini, Sari Bahari sedang mengembangkan rudal petir, yaitu rudal darat ke darat seberat 10 kilogram yang bisa melesat dengan kecepatan 250 kilometer per jam. Ditargetkan, tahun 2016 PT Sari Bahari sudah bisa mulai menjual produk tersebut.

Sari Bahari dibangun Ricky tahun 1993. Awalnya, perusahaan itu hanya melayani pengadaan barang dari badan usaha milik negara (BUMN) yang bergerak di bidang industri strategis (pertahanan). Barang yang disuplai Sari Bahari di antaranya beragam mesin dan suku cadang peralatan strategis militer.

"Perusahaan domestik sebenarnya memiliki kemampuan memproduksi alutsista untuk kepentingan pertahanan dalam negeri. Hanya, memang butuh niat baik pemerintah. Jika setiap periode kepemimpinan fokus pada upaya pemenuhan kebutuhan alutsista domestik, saya yakin perusahaan dalam negeri bisa memenuhinya. Kita bisa memenuhi kebutuhan alutsista tanpa harus selalu impor," kata Ricky.

TNI AU, misalnya, menurut Ricky, sudah mengambil langkah strategis dengan memberikan payung hukum bagi perusahaan dalam negeri untuk mengembangkan alutsista bagi kepentingan TNI AU. "Beberapa bulan lalu, Kepala Staf TNI AU Agus Supriatna menandatangani kesepakatan yang mengajak 10 rekanan, baik BUMN maupun BUMS (perusahaan swasta), untuk mengembangkan alutsista bersama-sama. Ini langkah baik mendukung pemenuhan kebutuhan alutsista oleh perusahaan dalam negeri," kata Ricky.


*




Proses pembuatan roda dan rantai tank serta ban anti peluru di bengkel milik Edy Suyanto (kanan) di Sidamukti, Cilodong, Depok, Jawa Barat, Selasa (6/10/2015). Di tempat tersebut berhasil dikembangkan berbagai produk rantai tank untuk varian tank AMX, BTR, Scorpion, Leopard, Marder, M-113, LVT-7AI, BMP3-F, dan ban tahan peluru untuk kendaraan angkut personel dan panser.*(KOMPAS/HENDRA A SETYAWAN)

*Kemandirian
*
Industri pertahanan dalam negeri yang menghasilkan alutsista perlu merangkul industri terkait lainnya demi mencapai kemandirian industri pertahanan nasional secara menyeluruh. Kunci untuk memajukan industri alutsista dalam negeri demi memperbaiki kondisi perekonomian terletak pada memajukan lini industri pendukungnya.

"Bicara unsur pertahanan, kita harus melihat jejaring industri sampai pada pendukungnya. Jangan sampai kita memajukan industri pertahanan, tetapi lini jejaring industrinya tidak terbangun dengan baik," kata Ketua Komisi I DPR dari Fraksi Partai Keadilan Sejahtera Mahfudz Siddiq di kompleks Parlemen, Senayan, Jakarta, Selasa (6/10).

Mahfudz mencontohkan industri baja untuk bahan baku pembuatan sejumlah alutsista, seperti badan tank atau kapal. Kalau industri baja tidak dikembangkan, tentu sulit memenuhi bahan baku. Hal itu menyebabkan sebagian produk industri pertahanan dalam negeri masih bergantung pada hasil impor.

Secara terpisah, Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Laut Laksamana Ade Supandi menegaskan komitmen untuk menggunakan produk dalam negeri. "Kami memesan dari PT PAL dan sejumlah galangan kapal swasta di Batam, Lampung, Jakarta, hingga Samarinda. Kalau ada bagian yang belum bisa dibuat di dalam negeri, tentu bisa diupayakan alih teknologi dengan negara tempat kita memesan," kata Ade, yang merancang platform peluncuran rudal Yakhont di KRI Oswald Siahaan. *(ong/age/dia/che/sem/ody)

http://nasional.kompas.com/read/2015/10/07/15010001/Rantai.Tank.Kelas.Dunia.dari.Depok?page=all*





rantai medium tank FNSS hampir sama yang di buat TNI AD di bawah ... di produksi di depok












Penguin said:


> 175 ex-French AMX-13/75mm + 130 Ex-Dutch AMX-13/105mm+ 80 or 90 FV101 Scorpion 90mm = 385 or 395 ( "about 400") total. Perhaps this indeed is the actual number.
> 
> Does that 400 number for KAV include the Leo2? (With approximately U.S. $287 million, Indonesia purchased 42 units of the Leopard 2A4 and 61 units of the Leopard 2 Revolution plus 10 supporting Leopard 2 tanks).


di Kompas diberitakan AMX 13 sebanyak 600 unit ....

*AMX-13 buatan Prancis yang jumlahnya 600 unit lebih digunakan TNI.
*
http://nasional.kompas.com/read/2015/10/07/15010001/Rantai.Tank.Kelas.Dunia.dari.Depok?page=all

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

*PT DI joint development Aircraft and UAV with TAI
*



> *PTDI dan Turkish Aerospace Industries Kerjasama Pengembangan Pesawat*





> Humas PTDI - Pada perhelatan International Defence Industry Fair (IDEF) 2017 yang diselenggarakan pada tanggal 9-12 Mei 2017 di Istanbul, Turkey, Direktur Utama PTDI, Budi Santoso menandatangani MoU dengan CEO Turkish Aerospace Industries, Inc (TAI), PhD. Temel KOTÌL.
> 
> *MoU antara TAI dengan PTDI diantaranya :*
> - Peningkatan avionik dan sayap untuk pesawat-pesawat CN235.
> - Pengembangan, sertifikasi dan produksi bersama pesawat N245.
> - Global supply chain untuk komponen CN235
> - Pengembangan bersama untuk pesawat tanpa awak kelas _*Medium Altitude Long Endurance* _(*MALE*).



http://www.bumn.go.id/ptdi/berita/1...ce-Industries-Kerjasama-Pengembangan-Pesawat-





*MALE UAV ANKA TAI *[*Aviation Analysis Wing*]

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## katarabhumi

Satria Manggala said:


> *PT DI joint developmeny Aircraft and UAV with TAI
> *
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bumn.go.id/ptdi/berita/1...ce-Industries-Kerjasama-Pengembangan-Pesawat-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ANKA TAI *[*Aviation Analysis Wing*]



They should "ajak" Garuda Aero too. We need more than just one advance aircraft maker.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia buys Korea's MILES training system

Korea's MILES training system has been selected the Indonesian special forces, in the system's first international export contract, the Korean Ministry of National Defence announced on the 11 May.






_The system, manufactured by UTECH, is being supplied to Indonesia under a $5 million contract, with delivery to complete by November 2017._

The MILES system provides training for small units in various scenarios. It uses laser optic technology and the Internet of Things – an environment that shares information of things around us through wired and wireless network connections.

The system includes a smart watch function, with can monitor the trainee's bio information and the status of the training for safety purposes. The system can also reduce dual lasers into a single laser diode, making it possible to train for next-generation launcher technology.

CEO of UTECH Hwang In-hyup, said: 'This export is significant in that it's the first overseas expansion of the MILES training system developed with our own domestic technology. Through continuous technical development and investment, we will develop the best equipment, make a contribution to the development of a scientific training system and play a part in leading exports of the defence industry.'

_https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/special-operations/korea-exports-smart-miles-training-system/_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

Satria Manggala said:


> di Kompas diberitakan AMX 13 sebanyak 600 unit ....
> 
> *AMX-13 buatan Prancis yang jumlahnya 600 unit lebih digunakan TNI.
> *
> http://nasional.kompas.com/read/2015/10/07/15010001/Rantai.Tank.Kelas.Dunia.dari.Depok?page=all


I listed the tank versions 130+175=305. In addition, there are 50 SPGHs and at least 100 AMX-VCI. That makes 455 of all variants.

From Wiki Indonesian army:

AMX-13 France Light tank 225 Including self-propelled artillery variants. Not all operational and the remaining tanks will be upgraded by PT PINDAD .
AMX-VCI France Armoured Personnel Carrier 75 (75 figure is IISS Military Balance 2014).
AMX MK-61 France 105 mm howitzer 50 (50 acquired from The Netherlands in the 1970s-1980s
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equipment_of_the_Indonesian_Army#Ground_Vehicles
This means 225, of which 50 SPGH and 175 Tank, plus 75 VCI/APC makes 300 max vehicles

From wiki AMX-13:
Current users
Indonesia: 175 AMX-13/75
Indonesia: 10 AMX-13 PDP bridgelayers
FormerUsers
Netherlands: 131 AMX-13/105
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMX-13#Operators
Sipri confirms Netherlands sold its 130 to Indonesia)
175+130=305 tanks + 10 Bidgelayers = 315 vehicles

From Wiki AMX-VCI
Current users
Indonesian Army 200 in service
Former users
Netherlands: Dutch Army
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMX-VCI#Operators
Sipri mentions 100 sold by Netherlands to Indonesia, Indonesian army page states 75 inservice (IISS data): likely Indonesia acquired 100 from France and some no longer in use. Total at best 200 AMX-VCI

Collating:
175 AMX13/75 tank from France
130 AMX13/105 tank from Netherlands
50 AMX MK-61 105mm sp-artillery from Netherlands (which owned 82)
75-100 AMX-VCI APC, likely from Netherlands
10 AMX13/PDP bridgelayers
_____
440-465 vehicles total

Besides bridge layers, there >may< be a few more VCI-based specialized vehicles (command, recovery, ambulance, freight). Still, I don't see how it could to much more than 500 that way.

CROSSCHECK data SIPRI (armored vehicles to Indonesia since 1950, from any/all source-countries)
http://armstrade.sipri.org/armstrade/page/trade_register.php

France 
175 AMX-13/75 Light tank (1960) 1961-1963
10 AMX-13-PDP Armored Bridgelayer (1960) 1961-1962
32 AMX-VCI Armored Personnel Carrier (1960) 1962 Incl 4 VTT/PC command post & 6 ARV version

Netherlands
130 AMX-13/105 Light tank (1980) 1980-1981 Second-hand but modernized before delivery
100 AMX-VCI Armored Personnel Carrier (1976) 1977-1978 Second-hand but modernized before delivery; no. _could _be up to 180

collating
AMX-13 tank = 305
AMX-13 PDP = 10
AMX-VCI ARV = 6
AMX-VCI VVT/PC = 4
AMX-VCI = 22+100 or 22+180
That makes at least 447 to at most 527 vehicles

Awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patu

Satria Manggala said:


> *PT DI joint development Aircraft and UAV with TAI
> *
> Great move Pt DI, searching tehnology and market expancing.
> 
> http://www.bumn.go.id/ptdi/berita/1...ce-Industries-Kerjasama-Pengembangan-Pesawat-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MALE UAV ANKA TAI *[*Aviation Analysis Wing*]


good move PT DI.
about our amx number i think we actually do not knew remember that
" not every weapons were listed nor published by the MOD" ( alfa operation like).
Not new.


----------



## Nike

patu said:


> good move PT DI.
> about our amx number i think we actually do not knew remember that
> " not every weapons were listed nor published by the MOD" ( alfa operation like).
> Not new.



no, i dont believe it either

Such second hands equipment is easy to track, especially their supplier is NATO countries in which hold responsibility for their tax payer.


----------



## striver44

source indomiliter and Dispen marinir












interesting one.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## patu

madokafc said:


> no, i dont believe it either
> 
> Such second hands equipment is easy to track, especially their supplier is NATO countries in which hold responsibility for their tax payer.


I do agree with you for the present acquiring proccess, but before ninety, the possibility of this kind operation happen were widely open, espesially on the quantities/numbers of weapons wich we were acqurred.


----------



## Satria Manggala

*STM-TKMS Offers Three Type 214 Submarines for Indonesian Navy*

The first submarine would be built in Turkey and two more in Indonesia ...



> *IDEF 2017: STM & TKMS Signed LOI on Type 214 Submarines for Indonesian Navy*
> 
> During IDEF 2017, the international defense exhibition held in Istanbul, Turkish company STM signed a LOI (letter of intent) with German Shipbuilding group ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems (TKMS).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scale model of Type 214TN on TKMS stand at IDEF 2017*
> 
> Talking to _Navy Recognition_, an STM representative explained that the LOI calls for cooperation between the two companies on a potential contract to built three submarines for the Indonesia Navy (TNI AL). The first submarine would be built in Turkey and two more in Indonesia.
> 
> The design being offered is based on the future Turkish-configuration Type 214 diesel-electric submarine (SSK) currently being built by Gölcük Naval Shipyard in Kocaeli for the Turkish Navy (six Type 214TN submarines have been ordered).
> 
> As part of the agreement, STM would act as prime contractor if Indonesia was to select the Type 214 design. Other companies such as DSME from South Korea and DCNS from France are also proposing their design to Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The LOI signing ceremony at IDEF 2017. Picture: STM*
> 
> The Type 214 SSK is developed by Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft GmbH (HDW). It features diesel propulsion with an air-independent propulsion (AIP) system using Siemens polymer electrolyte membrane (PEM) hydrogen fuel cells. The Type 214 submarine is derived from the Type 212.
> 
> Type 214 submarines have a length of 65 m., a beam of 6.3 m, a draught of 6 m. and are capable of diving to a depth of 400 m. Their crew is comprised of 40 sailors. Their weapons include mines, torpedoes and anti-ship missiles which are launched from eight 533 mm. tubes.



http://www.navyrecognition.com/inde...-type-214-submarines-for-indonesian-navy.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Chilean president begins state visit to Indonesia*
12th May 2017 | 1.402 Views




State Visit of the President of Chile. President Joko Widodo (left) and Chilean President Michelle Bachelet (second left) inspect the honorary troops at the State Welcoming Ceremony at the Merdeka Palace, Jakarta, Friday (5/12/2017). (ANTARA / Widodo S Jusuf)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi), at the Merdeka Palace, here, Friday, welcomed visiting President Veronica Michelle Bachelet of Chile who began her two-day state visit to Indonesia.

The two leaders were scheduled to hold a bilateral meeting to discuss efforts to strengthen the relations between the two countries, the Indonesian foreign ministry stated.

Jokowi and Bachelet are also expected to witness the signing of a memorandum of understanding and to issue a joint press statement.

The Chilean president is focused on discussing bilateral cooperation in the areas of economy, trade, maritime, socio-cultural, and fisheries.

Bachelet is also scheduled to attend a seminar on economic relations between Indonesia and Chile to be organized by the Indonesian Commerce and Industry. 

The Chilean presidents visit is of key significance and is in line with the Indonesian governments priorities to expand the market for its products in South America, the ministry noted.

Chile is Indonesias third-largest trade partner in South America. In 2016, trade between Chile and Indonesia had reached US$227 million, with Indonesia enjoying a surplus of $60.5 million.

The two countries are in the process of negotiating a Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement that is expected to increase trade and investment between the two countries.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/110895/chilean-president-begins-state-visit-to-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

AASAM 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 396692


CAP ANGSA !


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Satria Manggala

*WPNS Multilateral Sea Exercise*

*



*



> *KRI Sultan Hasanuddin-366 Ikuti WPNS Multilateral Sea Exercise*
> Posted By: UploaderPosted date: Mei 14, 2017In: HankamNo Comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Bertempur dan menang” itulah motto KRI Sultan Hasanuddin (SHN)-366 saat bertolak dari Batam pada tanggal 11 Mei 2017 pukul 14.00 menuju perbatasan ZEE Indonesia-Malaysia di perairan Natuna untuk mengikuti Latihan WPNS Multilateral Sea Exercise (WMSX) yang diselenggarakan oleh Singapura. Meskipun sempat diwarnai aksi protes kepada pihak penyelenggara terkait dengan area latihan yg memotong perairan teritorial RI, KRI SHN-366 tetap mengikuti latihan multilateral tersebut setelah pihak AL Singapura (RSN) merevisi area latihannya. Selanjutnya KRI SHN-366 memiliki misi tambahan untuk memonitor pergerakan unsur-unsur asing guna mencegah terjadinya pelanggaran wilayah kedaulatan RI. Singapura, Sabtu, (13/05/2017).
> 
> Latihan WMSX yang digelar mulai tanggal 12 Mei 2017 diikuti oleh 9 kapal perang dari Angkatan Laut di kawasan, yaitu *KRI Sultan Hasanuddin-366 (Indonesia), RSS Supreme-73 (Singapura), KDB Darussalam-06 (Brunei), BNS Shadinota-F111 (Bangladesh), HMNZ Te Kaha-F77 (Selandia Baru), PLANS Huangshan-570 (Cina), HMAS Ballarat-FFH155 (Australia), HMNZ Endeavour-A11 (Selandia Baru), RFS Varyag-011 (Rusia).*
> 
> Mereka bertemu di titik Rendesvous yang telah ditentukan untuk melaksanakan serial latihan selama satu hari meliputi Communication Check, Screening Exercise, Photo Exercise, Flaghoist Exercise, Publications Exercise, Flash Exercise dan Night Steaming in Company (NSIC). Pada serial Flaghoist, Pubex dan Flashex, unsur-unsur dibagi menjadi dua Scene of Action Group (SAG) dan KRI SHN-366 ditunjuk memimpin SAG2 sekaligus memimpin latihan. Seluruh kegiatan latihan dapat dilaksanakan dengan baik, selanjutnya seluruh kapal perang melaksanakan Pre-Internatinal Maritime Review Sail secara mandiri menuju Changi Naval Base untuk mengikuti rangkaian peringatan hari ulang tahun RSN ke-50, antara lain International Maritime Review (IMR) dan IMDEX Asia 2017 sampai dengan tanggal 18 Mei 2017.
> 
> Semenjak meninggalkan pangkalan Surabaya, KRI SHN-366 yang dikomandani oleh Letkol Laut (P) Bina Irawan Marpaung telah memiliki kesiapan yang prima baik personel, material, kondisi teknis pendorongan dan Sewaco serta kesiapan dalam mendukung rangakaian kegiatan peringatan ulang tahun RSN ke-50 lainnya, termasuk penyelenggaraan cocktail party dan penampilan kesenian. (*rr*)








https://www.beritalima.com/2017/05/...din-366-ikuti-wpns-multilateral-sea-exercise/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

menkav 2













random marines pic

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## NKRI

Old Photo from 2011.
KRI Slamet Riyadi (352) , KRI Diponegoro (365) , USS George Washington , Indian Ocean.










http://bemil.chosun.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sea Trial PKR #2 Frigate




__ https://www.facebook.com/





Rusia tertarik tukar Sukhoi dengan remah karet

JAKARTA. Pemerintah Rusia tertarik dengan produk karet asal Indonesia. Minat tersebut diutarakan Rusia menanggapi kebijakan Pemerintah Indonesia dalam mengimplementasikan imbal beli dengan negara produsen senjata.

Direktur Jenderal (Dirjen) Perdagangan Luar Negeri Kementerian Perdagangan (Kemdag) Oke Nurwan bilang, produk karet yang diminati itu adalah _crumb rubber_ alias karet remah. "Mereka tertarik di _crumb rubber_. Tapi belum kami putuskan," kata Oke, akhir pekan lalu.

Komoditas karet menjadi salah satu yang tengah dikaji oleh pemerintah untuk imbal dagang dengan produk senjata Rusia. Menurut Oke, payung hukum dari jenis produk yang disepakati dengan mekanisme imbal dagang akan dibuat dalam bentuk Peraturan Menteri (Permen).

_Dengan Rusia, produk yang diinginkan oleh Pemerintah Indonesia adalah pesawat tempur Sukhoi. Adapun nilai imbal dagang yang akan dilakukan dengan Rusia sekitar US$ 600 juta._

Implementasi imbal dagang diharapkan mampu memberi dampak positif bagi Indonesia. Selain karet, pemerintah Indonesia berharap terhadap produk-produk lain yang bernilai tambah, contohnya dengan imbal dagang perlengkapan baju militer dengan persenjataan dari Rusia.

Sekadar catatan, implementasi kebijakan imbal dagang tertuang dalam UU Nomor 16 tahun 2012 tentang industri Pertahanan. Jenis alutsista yang dapat diimplementasikan dengan kebijakan ini disesuaikan dengan kebutuhan dan tidak terbatas pada produk tertentu.

Terkait kebijakan imbal beli ini, Kemdag juga telah meluncurkan aturan turunnya yakni Peraturan Menteri Perdagangan (Permendag) No.44/M-Dag/Per/2016 tentang Ketentuan Imbal Beli Pengadaan Barang Pemerintah Asal Impor.

Beleid ini mengatur pengadaan barang pemerintah yang berasal dari impor dengan nilai tertentu, dan atau berdasarakan peraturan perundang-undangan wajib dilaksanakan melalui imbal beli.Jenis dan nilai barang untuk pengadaan barang pemerintah serta prosentase kewajiban imbal beli ditentukan oleh tim yang dibentuk oleh menteri.

Dalam aturan itu juga disebutkan, barang ekspor Indonesia untuk pemenuhan kewajiban imbal beli hanya komoditi non migas. Perusahaan pemasok atau perusahaan pihak ketiga yang tidak merealisasikan ekspor untuk memenuhi kewajiban imbal hasil dikenakan sanksi kewajiban untuk membayar denda sebesar 50% dari nilai kewajiban imbal beli pengadaan barang pemerintah asal impor.

_http://industri.kontan.co.id/news/rusia-tertarik-tukar-sukhoi-dengan-remah-karet_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

*PPRC 2017 @ Tanjung Datuk, Natuna




*



> *Panglima TNI Tinjau Geladi Bersih Latihan PPRC TNI
> Posted By: UploaderPosted date: Mei 15, 2017In: HiburanNo Comments
> *
> Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo didampingi Kasad, Kasal, Wakasau dan Pangkostrad selaku Direktur latihan meninjau secara langsung pelaksanaan Geladi Bersih kesiapsiagaan operasi Latihan Pasukan Pemukul Reaksi Cepat (PPRC) TNI tahun 2017 di Tanjung Datuk, Natuna, Kepulauan Riau, Senin (15/5/2017).
> 
> Sebelum menyaksikan Geladi Bersih Latihan PPRC TNI, Panglima TNI dan rombongan dengan menggunakan Heli Super Puma TNI AU dari Pangkalan Udara (Lanud) Raden Sadjad (RSA) Natuna meninjau lokasi pembaretan para Gubernur Se-Indonesia di Pantai teluk Buton Tanjung Datuk Natuna. Kemudian Panglima TNI meninjau tempat Pasukan Pendarat Amfibi untuk melaksanakan pertempuran laut di Pantai Sengiap Natuna.
> 
> Selanjutnya Panglima TNI beserta rombongan dengan menggunakan Kendaraan Taktis (Rantis) TNI meninjau kesiapan dan menyaksikan Geladi Bersih Demonstrasi Latihan PPRC TNI tahun 2017, yang akan dihadiri oleh Presiden RI Ir. H. Joko Widodo pada tanggal 19 Mei 2017 di Tanjung Datuk Natuna.
> 
> Personel TNI yang dilibatkan berjumlah ± 5.900 prajurit TNI baik Penyelanggara maupun Pelaku Latihan PPRC TNI yang tergabung dalam Satuan Tugas Darat (Satgasrad), Satuan Tugas Laut (Satgasla), Satuan Tugas Udara (Satgasud), Satuan Darat (Satrad) lanjutan, Satuan Manover Infanteri dan Kavaleri, Satuan Bantuan Tempur (Satbanpur) dan Satuan Bantuan Administrasi (Satbanmin).
> 
> Alat Utama Sistem Senjata (Alutsista) yang dikerahkan dalam Latihan PPRC TNI ini melibatkan tiga Angkatan antara lain, TNI AD 15 unit Multi Kaliber Roket Astros, 6 unit Meriam 155 Cesar, 6 unit Meriam 76, 9 unit Giant Bow Arhanud, 2 Unit Heli Kopter MI 17, 2 unit Heli Kopter MI 35, 10 unit Heli Kopter Bell 412, 18 unit MBT Leopard, 1 unit Recovery Tank, 1 unit Tank Avlb, 20 unit MI 13, 14 unit Tank Marder, 10 Sea Rider, 3 unit Panser Anoa Mo, 1 unit Panser Anoa Ko, 10 unit Jet Ski dan 2 unit Kapal Motor Cepat (KMC). TNI AL 1 KRI Kelas Sigma, 1 KRI Kelas LPD, 1 KRI Kelas Parchim, 4 Sea Rider, 5 Tank Amfibi BMP3F, 8 Panser Amfibi BTR50 M dan TNI AU 1 FLT PTTA (Skd 51 Spo), 4 FLT BTU, 4 FLT SUL, 9 Psw C-130, 2 Psw Cn-295, 1 Heli Kopter FLT Standby SAR.



https://www.beritalima.com/2017/05/15/panglima-tni-tinjau-geladi-bersih-latihan-pprc-tni/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

kabar kapal BAKAMLA 110m bagaimana y sekarang?


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Navigation Service Vessels

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Terjun Tempur Malam Yontaifib-1*
Rabu, 17 Mei 2017 10:00 WIB | 185 Views






Terjun Tempur Malam Yontaifib-1Sejumlah pasukan khusus Intai Amfibi-1 (Taifib-1) Marinir memasuki pesawat Casa NC212 milik Skuadron Udara 600 Wing Udara 1 Puspenerbal ketika latihan terjun tempur (junpur) di Lanudal TNI AL Juanda Surabaya, Selasa (16/5/2017) malam. Kegiatan tersebut bertujuan untuk mengasah kemampuan dalam mendukung operasi dan pendaratan khusus (Ratsus) di medan tempur, sebagai pasukan khusus Korps Marinir TNI AL. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat








Terjun Tempur Malam Yontaifib-1Seorang pasukan khusus Intai Amfibi-1 (Taifib-1) Marinir melakukan terjun bebas malam dari pesawat Casa NC212 milik Skuadron Udara 600 Wing Udara 1 Puspenerbal saat atihan terjun tempur (junpur) di Lanudal TNI AL Juanda Surabaya, Selasa (16/5/2017) malam. Kegiatan tersebut bertujuan untuk mengasah kemampuan dalam mendukung operasi dan pendaratan khusus (Ratsus) di medan tempur, sebagai pasukan khusus Korps Marinir TNI AL. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Navy tightens supervision of East Java`s southern coastal areas*
45 minutes ago | 129 Views

Tulungagung, E Java (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) is tightening its supervision of southern coastal areas in East Java province to anticipate smuggling, security disturbance and illegal immigration.

To support the Navys activities, an observatory post was inaugurated in Popoh coast in Tulungagung district on May 16 in the presence of Commander of the Malang Naval Base Colonel Gendut Sugiono, spokesman for the Tulungagung district administration Sudarmaji said here on Wednesday.

The presence of the observatory post played a strategic role in maintaining regional stability and preventing any attempt of smuggling migrants and goods, he said.

"The presence of naval personnel at the observatory post will also be very helpful in case of sea accident," he added.

The observatory post was built on 63 square meter of land owned by the local office of the Fisheries and Maritime Affairs Ministry.

"Many ships including merchant ship and fishing ship pass through Popoh coast. Moreover, our sea shares a common border with Australia," Commander of the Malang Naval Base Colonel Gendut Sugionoe said.

He said the Popoh sea and its surrounding waters are also prone to human trafficking and illegal immigration,

In addition, Popos sea is also rich in natural resources, such as minerals which are highly prone to looting and smuggling, he added. 
_
(s012/O001 )
Reported by Destyan Handri Sujarwoko
(T.S012/B/KR-BSR/O001) _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

ak-230, vektor 20mm & 57mm ak-725 firing test

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*MARINIR GELAR PELATIHAN ALKOM DDF GENERASI TERBARU*
17 MAY 2017 DIANEKO_LC 1 COMMENT




_Pelatihan alat komunikasi Digital Direction Finder (DDF) tipe 550. (Marinir)_

Korps Marinir menggelar pelatihan alat komunikasi Digital Direction Finder (DDF) tipe 550 di Markas Batalyon Komunikasi Dan Peperangan Elektronika (Yonkomlek) 2, Resimen Bantuan Tempur (Menbanpur) 2 Marinir Jakarta, Senin (15/5/2017).

Sebelumnya Korps Marinir telah memiliki beberapa unit alkom sejenis yakni Monitoring and Observation Direction Finder (Monob DF) yang berbentuk Komunikasi Mobile (Komob) yang sudah sering digunakan dalam berbagai latihan dan operasi Korps Marinir.

Alkom DDF 550 merupakan generasi terbaru dari Komob generasi pertama yang kini sedang diupgrade teknologinya dari monolog ke digital.

Pelatihan Alkom DDF diikuti 26 peserta perwakilan dari Yonkomlek-1 Mar Surabaya, Yonkomlek-2 Mar Jakarta dan Dinas Komunikasi dan Peperangan Elektronika (Diskomlek) Korps Marinir.

Materi pelatihan yang disampaikan teknisi Ronde & Schwarz yang didatangkan langsung dari Jerman tersebut antara lain System Overview, Layout and Equipment, Signal Within the Electromagnetic Spectrum, DF Basic And Direction Finder, Mission Preparation: System Deployment Considerations, Monitoring Operation, Further System Related Practical Use and Hands-on Dan System Maintenance.

Khusus untuk hari pertama, materi pelatihan difokuskan pada pengenalan radio Manpack 1555 sebagai kelengkapan DDF 550.

Alkom DDF generasi terbaru mempunyai kelengkapan sistem Digital Direction Finder with R & S DDF 550, Direction Finder Antena With R & S ADD253, Monitoring R&S HE 010 (HF Band), Satellar dan Laptop Monitoring R & S. Seperti generasi sebelumnya, Alkom jenis DDF dalam pengoperasiannya ditempatkan di dalam kendaraan Toyota Hylux. Kelebihan alkom ini adalah dapat menentukan lokasi dari suatu Transmiter lawan dengan panduan dari sumber Transmiter itu sendiri.

Hadir dalam pelatihan yang direncanakan hingga Selasa (23/5) mendatang tersebut, Kasi Siapnika Diskomlekal Letkol Laut (E) Letkol Laut (P) Giat Pangaribuan, Kasi Bannika Diskomlekal Letkol Laut (P) Domingus, Kasubdisrenhar Diskomlek Kormar Letkol Mar Hadi Santoso , S.E. dan Kasirenhar Diskomlek Kormar Mayor Marinir Mughni Alex serta perwakilan Rohde & Schwarz.

_Sumber : Pen Marinir_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Sniper Team, AASAM 2017

#australia #bangmulyana #AX-308

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Satria Manggala

*KRI 402*





Kapal Selam Nanggala Sandar di Lantamal IX/Ambon

http://www.antaramaluku.com/berita/...rce=topnews&utm_medium=home&utm_campaign=news

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

Indomiliter

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force new CN-235-220 MPA equipped with the Selex SAGE 600 Electronic Support Measure (ESM) of the 5th Squadron. Credit to Bimo.







        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
* *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PPRC Natuna

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

*





Attorney General Accompany the trade ministry concerning Rubber Barter with Sukhoi*
THURSDAY, 18 MEI 2017 | 07:10 hrs

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita confirmed the plans of the Russian government interested in trading or barter alutsista in the form of Sukhoi aircraft with Indonesian commodity products. In order to make no mistake in decision making, the Ministry of Commerce has appointed the Attorney General's Office to assist the government in order to make no mistake in decision making.


"Every step taken, I beg the attorney General's Office (AGO) to accompany. So that nothing of the sort. Because if there are prosecutors near us calm, so there are no temptations, "said Enggartiasto Lukita in the Ministry of Commerce, Wednesday, May 17, 2017.

Enggar said, trade returns purchase of bartered commodity products with the purchase of defense alutsista allowed. It has also been regulated in Law No. 16 of 2012 on Trade Industry.

In the beleid described alutsista types that can be implemented with this policy can be tailored to the needs and not limited to certain commodities and products. The Ministry of Trade has also issued derivative rules on trade returns through the Regulation of the Minister of Trade No. 44 of 2016 concerning Provisions on the Purchase of Procurement of Goods of Imported Government of Origin.

"The trade returns there are laws on every purchase of armaments, there is a transfer of technology, and there is value. The government in this case the Ministry of Defense bought Sukhoi, and part of it was a trade return. What type (what is trading) is what is part of the conversation. Because we can just wrote this, but dianya not need, "said Enggar.

He added that the government did not want to be wrong in the decision making. The Ministry of Trade has also appointed a state-owned company, PT Perusahaan Perdagangan Indonesia (PT PPI) to conduct trade transactions from the government side. The Russian side will be made by Rostec, a Russian holding company that produces weapons and defense equipment.

Under the agreement, the government also opens the possibility of other commodities that can be taken into account in the process of trade returns. "They will negotiate directly. We do not remove the list (commodities). If you give rubber, why not coffee, if you can tea, why coffee.. We are not limiting, so we open it, "said Enggar.

Attorney General H.M Prasetyo said that after this appointment, in the future, in relation to any policy, the Attorney General has an instrument of the Guard and Security Team for Government and Development (TP4) which deals with civil and state administration affairs. In the case of such a trade agreement, the Prosecutor's Office has the capacity to provide legal opinion or provide legal opinions and services. "We await the instigation of the Ministry of Trade, if it is happily involved we will accompany to implement the trade return," said Prasetyo.

He hopes that this appointment will no longer be a weakness that will harm Indonesia, because based on previous experience, when dealing with foreign parties, the government always lose, because in the contract there are weaknesses. "Hopefully, it will not happen again because this is done together, and the AGO will be involved, accompanying the Ministry of Trade for the holding of trade returns," he said.

For information, Russia is interested in rubber products from Indonesia. It was expressed in response to government policy in implementing trade returns with weapons-producing countries. Director General of Foreign Trade Oke Nurwan said, a rubber product that is interested in Russia is a kind of karet remah or crumb rubber.

He added that the agreed products for trade return will be made in the form of Ministerial Regulation. As for Indonesia, the desired from Russia is alutsista aircraft Sukhoi type. It is estimated that the value of the trade will be worth about US $ 600 million.
Tempo

One step closer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

UMNOPutra said:


> RIP .. The "unacceptable tragedy" ... Made in China equipment + Incapability or lack of training of its operators ..
> *-----
> Indonesian army says 4 killed, 8 wounded in training accident in South China Sea*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAKARTA: Four Indonesian soldiers were killed and 8 wounded on Wednesday after they were hit by artillery fire during a rapid response training exercise in the Natuna islands north of Borneo in the South China Sea, a military spokesman said.
> 
> "The army leadership has conveyed its deepest condolences after the death of four excellent soldiers in an accidental incident in Natuna," said spokesman Denny Tuejeh.
> 
> The Indonesian army had launched an investigation to examine how the anti-aircraft weapons system had fired upon the group of soldiers during the exercise.
> 
> The wounded personnel had been evacuated and were being treated at a nearby hospital, he said.
> 
> http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news...-training-accident-in-south-china-sea-8858506



lack of training? compared to Mal Asia in which almost zero accident because you rarely conduct live training or exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> It is estimated that the value of the trade will be worth about US $ 600 million.



Estimasi nilai kontrak pembelian shukoinya berapa ya? ada yang tau?


----------



## Satria Manggala

KRI SHN 366 @ IMR Singapore






Indonesia operates four such ships, and construction of what will be an eventual six larger frigates based on the related SIGMA 10514 version is underway.
Mike Yeo/Staff


http://www.defensenews.com/photos/s...s-founding-with-international-maritime-review

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Si Mbah kalo jelong jelong jauh juga ya 

@oriphotograph

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Satria Manggala said:


> KRI SHN 366 @ IMR Singapore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia operates four such ships, and construction of what will be an eventual six larger frigates based on the related SIGMA 10514 version is underway.
> Mike Yeo/Staff
> 
> 
> http://www.defensenews.com/photos/s...s-founding-with-international-maritime-review



Mulus dan cakep, Sigma Class emang oke buat AL


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Aviation new AH-64E Guardian Attack Helicopter. Credit to Wayan Agus.







        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

mandala said:


> Indonesian Army Aviation new AH-64E Guardian Attack Helicopter. Credit to Wayan Agus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Gantengeee puoll, ini versi non konde

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Mail Bag Transfer Exercise
*
@ Mediterania Sea, KRI TOM 357 with BRS UNIAO F 45

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Will Indonesia Buy Aircraft Antonov AN 70 from Ukraina ?




*



> *Saat ini juga pihak pemerintah melalui instansi terkait sedang menjajaki pembelian pesawat Antonov An-70.*
> 
> http://www.jpnn.com/news/fadli-zon-ri-ukraina-sepakat-tingkatkan-kerja-sama-pertahanan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Dia dateng lagi ke Halim, mao lebaran kudu kasih diskon gede.

@imf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

> Kasal hopes that the cooperation that has been established so far can be improved even better, especially cooperation in the field of alusista *especially the construction of warships*







an Iver Huitfeldt-class frigate of the Danish Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## initial_d

mandala said:


> Indonesian Army Aviation new AH-64E Guardian Attack Helicopter. Credit to Wayan Agus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Tumben catnya doff ga glossy hihihi


----------



## skyhigh88

mandala said:


> Indonesian Army Aviation new AH-64E Guardian Attack Helicopter. Credit to Wayan Agus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Sangarrrr abissss... sekalian ambil HMAS Ocean aja biar bisa based di kapal hahaha


----------



## pr1v4t33r

skyhigh88 said:


> Sangarrrr abissss... sekalian ambil HMAS Ocean aja biar bisa based di kapal hahaha



Udah diangkut brazil belum? Klo belum kita beli aja lah.







        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

pr1v4t33r said:


> Udah diangkut brazil belum? Klo belum kita beli aja lah.
> 
> View attachment 397831
> 
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Kayaknya belum ada deal nya deh.. masih offer aja.. bilanging KSAL dong ambil aja HMS Ocean nya hahahaha

Sekalian ambil juga seahawk nya dan saya usul namanya KRI Jayapura... hehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

skyhigh88 said:


> Kayaknya belum ada deal nya deh.. masih offer aja.. bilanging KSAL dong ambil aja HMS Ocean nya hahahaha. Sekalian ambil juga seahawk nya dan saya usul namanya KRI Jayapura... hehehe



Mudah2an ada yang nyampein ke KSAL dah... hehe.. kapan lagi ada yang nawarin LHD murmer, umurnya juga relatif masih muda.


Jokowi to ‘clobber’ intolerant groups

In September 1989, then-president Soeharto told top editors during a return flight from the Soviet Union and Yugoslavia that his government would defend the state ideology of Pancasila and the 1945 Constitution.

Soeharto, who was forced to quit after a bloody riot in 1998, said anything was allowed, including replacing him, as long as it was in line with the Constitution.

“If they want to replace me in an unconstitutional way, I’ll clobber them, whether they are politicians or generals,” he said.

It was the first time Soeharto, who ruled the country for 32 years, used the word gebuk (clobber), which analysts said reflected his anger at alleged plots to oust him at the time.

On Wednesday, President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo brought the word back into the country’s political discourse when he told chief editors at the State Palace that he would take firm action against any group that sought to replace Pancasila and the Constitution.






Two years into his presidency, Jokowi has found himself struggling to launch his reform agenda, with rising sectarianism allegedly being used by his political opponents to undermine him.

The issue of sectarianism emerged after Jokowi’s ally, nonactive Jakarta governor Basuki “Ahok” Tjahaja Purnama, a Christian of Chinese descent, decided to seek reelection in the Jakarta gubernatorial election. His candidacy, his allegedly blasphemous speech in September and his eventual conviction divided the nation and triggered major rallies by his detractors and supporters.

With hard-line groups such as the Islam Defenders Front (FPI) leading the political rallies against Ahok, his election defeat and conviction are largely seen as a setback for Indonesian democracy and pluralism.

_In his strongest statement on the current political situation, Jokowi said, “We do not prohibit people from demonstrating to express their opinions or to assemble. All must be done within the legal corridor. If it is outside the legal corridor, then we should clobber [the perpetrators].”_

For Jokowi, words matter. When mentioned by the editors that the word gebuk brought back the memories of authoritarianism under Soeharto, Jokowi said there was no other term that could describe his stance.

“If I say that I will twist [their ears] then I will be considered lenient,” Jokowi said and smiled, adding that any crackdown must be carried out according to prevailing regulations, customs and moral values of the country.

The President said as a democracy, Indonesia guaranteed the right of people to express their opinions, but the government would move against anyone who violated the law when exercising their constitutional rights.

_Jokowi said as president, he would do anything to defend the country’s Constitution, adding there was one organization in particular promoting an ideology that contravened Pancasila and the Constitution and threatened the unity of the country._

He was possibly referring to Hizbut Tahrir Indonesia (HTI), members of which took part in all anti-Ahok rallies. The group has been promoting the establishment of a global caliphate with Indonesia being one of its provinces.

“No, I cannot let them grow [bigger]. I am the president and will comply with the Constitution,” the President said.

During the meeting with the editors, Jokowi also dismissed rumors about a revival of the defunct Indonesian Communist Party (PKI), which Jokowi’s family had been accused of being a part of. “What PKI? If it is revived then let’s clobber it! The TAP MPR [the Provisional People’s Consultative Assembly] has already banned it.”

Jokowi slammed rumors that he was connected to the PKI. “The PKI was dissolved when I was four years old. How could I be a member of the PKI? It is clear where I was born and who my parents are.”

_Political communications expert Effendi Ghazali said the word gebuk had only been used twice in the history of Indonesian politics, first by Soeharto and now by Jokowi, to express anger over something._

“It means that [Jokowi] is very angry [about the situation in Indonesia]. When someone uses the word, they are aware of the consequences and risks they might face,” he told The Jakarta Post.

Effendi said Jokowi’s move to invite chief editors was aimed at gaining support from media outlets with regard to the government’s plan to crack down on any mass organization deemed antiPancasila by the government.

However, Effendi said media outlets should be fair in interpreting Jokowi’s stance on anti-Pancasila organizations and that the government must go through the court system before banning any organization.

“If the government wants to clobber any organization, then it must go through the courts. We should not let the government do so without a judicial process,” Effendi said.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/05/18/jokowi-to-clobber-intolerant-groups.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Dia dateng lagi ke Halim, mao lebaran kudu kasih diskon gede.



Indonesia mulls campaign against Airbus planes to retaliate against EU

In response to a recent European Parliament resolution to reduce the use of palm oil for environmental reasons and a string of “black campaigns” conducted by European NGOs that suggest that palm oil substances are detrimental to human health, Indonesia is planning a slew of retaliatory measures.

Trade Minister Enggartiasto "Enggar" Lukita said he recently met with his counterpart from the European Union (EU) and expressed his rage, saying that Indonesia would retaliate against attempts to disturb the global sale of palm oil. 

"When I met my EU counterpart, I said I would talk to my fellow ministers to start a plan not to buy Airbus planes anymore as they may contain risks of igniting skin cancer. The use of the Thales radar system (made in the EU) also has similar risks of causing skin cancer," said Enggar in a gathering late on Thursday.

_"The EU has to prove that palm oil poses a risk to health. Indonesia will do the same thing to Airbus by reviewing whether or not it is safe to fly with the plane."_

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...st-airbus-planes-to-retaliate-against-eu.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia mulls campaign against Airbus planes to retaliate against EU
> 
> In response to a recent European Parliament resolution to reduce the use of palm oil for environmental reasons and a string of “black campaigns” conducted by European NGOs that suggest that palm oil substances are detrimental to human health, Indonesia is planning a slew of retaliatory measures.
> 
> Trade Minister Enggartiasto "Enggar" Lukita said he recently met with his counterpart from the European Union (EU) and expressed his rage, saying that Indonesia would retaliate against attempts to disturb the global sale of palm oil.
> 
> "When I met my EU counterpart, I said I would talk to my fellow ministers to start a plan not to buy Airbus planes anymore as they may contain risks of igniting skin cancer. The use of the Thales radar system (made in the EU) also has similar risks of causing skin cancer," said Enggar in a gathering late on Thursday.
> 
> _"The EU has to prove that palm oil poses a risk to health. Indonesia will do the same thing to Airbus by reviewing whether or not it is safe to fly with the plane."_
> 
> _http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...st-airbus-planes-to-retaliate-against-eu.html_



My 2 cents... Whatever palm oil is good or bad for our health is common knowledge...but most importantly is that is Destroying Indonesia's capital golden treasure...her Forest and Identity...

I understand that it's very important for their economy...but meanwhile they are destroying what is most important for them... Their Land & Future. That thing is an hidden $$ Cancer.

Anyway. Good luck Bro's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesia considers bartering rubber for Su-35 fighters*




The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) is considering bartering rubber as part of an offset programme that will support its proposed acquisition of Sukhoi Su-35 'Flanker-E' multirole combat aircraft from Russia.

Indonesian trade minister Enggartiasto Lukita told reporters in Jakarta on 18 May that the rubber deal was one element of a range of offset activities that were being evaluated by government agencies including his ministry and the country’s attorney general’s office.

“The defence ministry plans to purchase Sukhoi jet fighters and some of [the transaction] will be conducted in the form of barters,” Enggartiasto said.

An official from the Indonesian MoD confirmed to _Jane’s_ on 19 May that the MoD and other agencies were considering a range of options for the Sukhoi programme, including the barter of local commodities, but did not elaborate.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(157 of 573 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/70584/indonesia-considers-bartering-rubber-for-su-35-fighters


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*TGIF




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

President monitoring the PPRC exercise 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d

striver44 said:


>


Itu kapal apa!?
Kepunyaan TNI kah?


----------



## Satria Manggala

initial_d said:


> Itu kapal apa!?
> Kepunyaan TNI kah?


Kapal cepat Singapur bro ... kayanya acara di Changi naval base

dibelakangnya baru Sigma ma KCR 60 TNI AL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

initial_d said:


> Itu kapal apa!?
> Kepunyaan TNI kah?


Salah fokus eee mas..... :"))

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

Wkwkwkwk kirain di armatim, baru tau kl singapur punya stealth looking FPB/FAC


----------



## umigami

mandala said:


> Indonesian Army Aviation new AH-64E Guardian Attack Helicopter. Credit to Wayan Agus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Yg di beli tipe E ato D, soalnya di ARC katanya itu tipe D.
Ga jadi yg E dong. ... T_T


----------



## patu

HannibalBarca said:


> My 2 cents... Whatever palm oil is good or bad for our health is common knowledge...but most importantly is that is Destroying Indonesia's capital golden treasure...her Forest and Identity...
> 
> I understand that it's very important for their economy...but meanwhile they are destroying what is most important for them... Their Land & Future. That thing is an hidden $$ Cancer.
> 
> Anyway. Good luck Bro's


Bro! What you mean about our"golden treasure-our forest" is half right. Yeah our forest is the golden treasure, not only for indonesia, even to the world. We had try hard to keep our forest and at the same time can give the positive impact on our people. Where are they- which are have any consent on our forest, what had they done for us. 
I know that there are any fund coming for that purpose but had it gain a positive impact for the people who keep those forest?!
Palm tree and any forest convertion that we done are placed at the outside of concervated forest. By used the palm oil produck from indonesia the world could helping in increesing standart of the "near forest people" and these can helping them to keep "our golden treasure" for the generation to come.


----------



## mandala

umigami said:


> Yg di beli tipe E ato D, soalnya di ARC katanya itu tipe D.
> Ga jadi yg E dong. ... T_T


Boeing's Director Global Sales & Marketing Attack Helicopters Mark Ballew confirmed Indonesia is getting the AH-64E variant during AUSA 2016 in an interview by Janes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

Governor in action

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indentify Vehicle

@pelopor






Team sniper baru turun langsung ngamuk














Svantana said:


> View attachment 398022
> View attachment 398023
> 
> Governor in action


Foto kedua, Perwira kedua sebelah kanan kepalanya ditodong Laras wkwkwk

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Marinir Menkav 1 Exercise day & night @ Situbondo




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Team sniper baru turun langsung ngamuk
> 
> View attachment 398034
> View attachment 398035
> View attachment 398036



any other result bro ....


----------



## pr1v4t33r

AASAM 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

pr1v4t33r said:


> AASAM 2017
> 
> View attachment 398051
> 
> 
> View attachment 398052
> 
> View attachment 398054
> 
> View attachment 398053





anas_nurhafidz said:


> Team sniper baru turun langsung ngamuk
> 
> View attachment 398034
> 
> View attachment 398035
> 
> View attachment 398036



tinggal 6 hari lagi .., apakah TNI AD sudah layak menjadi juara ...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Satria Manggala said:


> tinggal 6 hari lagi .., apakah TNI AD sudah layak menjadi juara ...



This year looks a bit more competitive. Aside from the matchs which Indonesian contingent won (5,6,9 and few sniper matchs), others took the 1st place. Off course we still have 6 days to amass more gold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*PPRC EXERCISE 2017 @ Natuna*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

TNI AL Interest & test UAV Rajawali S-100 made by Austria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Wow, just found out today... according to Tesco Indomaritim official website, they claim that they have already built 42 units KMC Komando boats for the army and the navy... that's alot.






For comparison, Philippines only have 9 units MPAC and Malaysia only have 17 units CB90, although both of them have introduced this type of boat earlier than Indonesia.






Tesco Indomaritim

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mehedi44

striver44 said:


>


wow nice design...i guess they r some kind of fast patro lboats.....could anyone share their specifications..


----------



## Satria Manggala

mehedi44 said:


> wow nice design...i guess they r some kind of fast patro lboats.....could anyone share their specifications..


Actually it is not Indonesia fast boat but Singapore Navy High-Speed Naval Interceptor

http://www.janes.com/article/57436/singapore-navy-s-new-high-speed-naval-interceptor


----------



## KediKesenFare3

pr1v4t33r said:


> Cool questions, i'll try to answer these sometimes later.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MARPOLEX, Bali 15-18 Mei 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

Satria Manggala said:


> *PPRC EXERCISE 2017 @ Natuna*


instead of spending money on military parade we should throw money at exercise's like this more often..

bonus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*KRI 630 HALASAN





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

AASAM 2017 Update

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia Army won 13 Gold @ AASAM 2017*

*Berikut klasemen sementara perolehan medali dalam ajang AASAM 2017*
1. Indonesia : 13 Emas, 2 Perak, 4 Perunggu.
2. Australia : 5 Emas, 11 Perak, 8 Perunggu.
3. Jepang : 4 Emas, 2 Perak, 2 Perunggu.
4. Uni Emirat Arab : 2 Emas.
5. Anzac : 1 Emas, 1 Perak.
6. Philipina : 1 Emas, 2 Perak, 2 Perunggu.
7. US Army : 1 Emas.
8. UK (INGGRIS) : 1 Perak, 1 Perunggu.
9. Canada : 1 Perak, 3 Perunggu.
10. Malaysia : 1 Perak, 1 Perunggu.
11. Thailand : 1 Perak, 1 Perunggu.
12. US Marines : 2 Perunggu.
13. Korea : 1 Emas, 2 Perak, 1 Perunggu.
14. Singapura : 1 Perak.
15. Kamboja : nihil.
16. Timor Leste : nihil.
17. Tonga : nihil.
18. PNG : nihil.
19. Perancis : nihil.
20. New Zealand : nihil.

https://sport.tempo.co/read/news/20...mpin-klasemen-lomba-tembak-militer-aasam-2017

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

_Low altitude @JP_





_Fastrope by BRAVO 90 @JP





TUCANO "Crossing the Base" @JP_

_



_
_Tactical Transport @JP_






_*the end of the world.    *_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gondes

MarveL said:


> _Fastrope by BRAVO 90 @JP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TUCANO "Crossing the Base" @JP_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _Tactical Transport @JP_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*the end of the world.    *_


 relax bro.. be optimistic! hehehe
Try to write someone with "love letter for Starla" ... hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

KAL 28 Propeller made by PT TESCO Indomaritim
Already built 12 unit and one will finish sometimes in 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

TWO RUSSIAN WARSHIP ARRIVED AT JAKARTA
Slava Cruiser class - RNS Varyag (CGHM-011) & RNS Pechenga (AOL/AOT)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Danish naval defence solutions introduced to Indonesia

On 18 – 19 May 2017 Denmark’s Rear Admiral Frank Trojahn, visited Indonesia together with a delegation of Danish companies within the naval sector.






On the agenda was a meeting with the Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Navy, Admiral Ade Supandi, who visited Denmark in October last year. This was followed by a small seminar, where the Danish companies had the chance to do presentations of Danish naval defence solutions.

Rear Admiral Trojahn and the Danish companies also met with the Indonesian Coastguard BAKAMLA and presented multi-purpose maritime solutions to the Indonesian needs.






On the second day the delegation went to Surabaya, the capital of East Java and an important seaport and centre of commerce for the eastern part of Indonesia. Here, the Chief of Naval Staff and the accompanying Danish companies visited the headquarters of the Eastern Indonesian Fleet and had lunch with representatives from the Surabaya administration office and maritime stakeholders, including the National Naval Design Centre.

After the lunch, the _Danish company Odense Maritime Technology (OMT) signed a MoU with the Indonesian National Naval Design Centre on cooperation in naval ship designing._






In the afternoon, the delegation visited the PT PAL naval vessels shipyard. It was a great occasion for the Danish companies to see Indonesian naval defence facilities and present Danish naval technologies and solutions.

Source: Embassy of Denmark, Jakarta















_http://scandasia.com/danish-naval-defence-solutions-introduced-to-indonesia/_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

*BNS NIRMUL crews visit KRI Bung Tomo 357 @ Beirut*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> Danish naval defence solutions introduced to Indonesia
> 
> On 18 – 19 May 2017 Denmark’s Rear Admiral Frank Trojahn, visited Indonesia together with a delegation of Danish companies within the naval sector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the agenda was a meeting with the Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Navy, Admiral Ade Supandi, who visited Denmark in October last year. This was followed by a small seminar, where the Danish companies had the chance to do presentations of Danish naval defence solutions.
> 
> Rear Admiral Trojahn and the Danish companies also met with the Indonesian Coastguard BAKAMLA and presented multi-purpose maritime solutions to the Indonesian needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the second day the delegation went to Surabaya, the capital of East Java and an important seaport and centre of commerce for the eastern part of Indonesia. Here, the Chief of Naval Staff and the accompanying Danish companies visited the headquarters of the Eastern Indonesian Fleet and had lunch with representatives from the Surabaya administration office and maritime stakeholders, including the National Naval Design Centre.
> 
> After the lunch, the _Danish company Odense Maritime Technology (OMT) signed a MoU with the Indonesian National Naval Design Centre on cooperation in naval ship designing._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the afternoon, the delegation visited the PT PAL naval vessels shipyard. It was a great occasion for the Danish companies to see Indonesian naval defence facilities and present Danish naval technologies and solutions.
> 
> Source: Embassy of Denmark, Jakarta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 398500
> 
> 
> _http://scandasia.com/danish-naval-defence-solutions-introduced-to-indonesia/_


Iver


----------



## Nike

the visit of King of Sweden Carl Gustav, President Jokowi is wearing Batavian local attire

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

https://www.vidio.com/watch/741524-baby-margaretha-si-lara-croft-indonesia-naik-panser-anoa










Indomiliter 





PT PAL submarine facility

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Vietnam, Indonesia vessels clash in South China Sea 

JAKARTA, Indonesia (AP) -- Indonesia says several Vietnamese fishing vessels escaped Indonesian interception following a show of force by Vietnam's coast guard in the South China Sea.






Indonesia's Maritime and Fisheries Ministry said Tuesday that Vietnam is holding an Indonesian fisheries officer, who was aboard one of the Vietnamese vessels, and Indonesia has 11 Vietnamese crew members in its custody.

According to Indonesia, the clash Sunday took place north of the Natuna island chain within Indonesia's exclusive economic zone.

The ministry said five Vietnamese-flagged fishing vessels were intercepted by a maritime patrol vessel and were under its control until a Vietnamese coast guard ship rammed the fishing boat with the Indonesian official aboard, sinking it. The ministry said no one was hurt.

It said the Indonesian vessel withdrew after several more Vietnamese coast guard vessels were seen approaching on radar while an Indonesian warship was 30 minutes away.

Tensions easily flare in the South China Sea, a major global trading route. China's claim to most of the sea overlaps with the territorial waters of several Southeast Asian nations.

Indonesia has destroyed hundreds of vessels caught fishing illegally in its waters over the past two years, many of them Vietnamese-flagged, as part of a policy of strengthening control over the archipelago nation's vast maritime territory.

Rifky Effendi Hardjianto, secretary-general of the fisheries ministry, told a news conference that ministry officials have met with Vietnam's ambassador and would resolve the incident through normal diplomatic channels. Both sides agreed to avoid a repeat of the clash, he said.

_http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2017-05-23-05-45-06_


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> Vietnam, Indonesia vessels clash in South China Sea
> 
> JAKARTA, Indonesia (AP) -- Indonesia says several Vietnamese fishing vessels escaped Indonesian interception following a show of force by Vietnam's coast guard in the South China Sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia's Maritime and Fisheries Ministry said Tuesday that Vietnam is holding an Indonesian fisheries officer, who was aboard one of the Vietnamese vessels, and Indonesia has 11 Vietnamese crew members in its custody.
> 
> According to Indonesia, the clash Sunday took place north of the Natuna island chain within Indonesia's exclusive economic zone.
> 
> The ministry said five Vietnamese-flagged fishing vessels were intercepted by a maritime patrol vessel and were under its control until a Vietnamese coast guard ship rammed the fishing boat with the Indonesian official aboard, sinking it. The ministry said no one was hurt.
> 
> It said the Indonesian vessel withdrew after several more Vietnamese coast guard vessels were seen approaching on radar while an Indonesian warship was 30 minutes away.
> 
> Tensions easily flare in the South China Sea, a major global trading route. China's claim to most of the sea overlaps with the territorial waters of several Southeast Asian nations.
> 
> Indonesia has destroyed hundreds of vessels caught fishing illegally in its waters over the past two years, many of them Vietnamese-flagged, as part of a policy of strengthening control over the archipelago nation's vast maritime territory.
> 
> Rifky Effendi Hardjianto, secretary-general of the fisheries ministry, told a news conference that ministry officials have met with Vietnam's ambassador and would resolve the incident through normal diplomatic channels. Both sides agreed to avoid a repeat of the clash, he said.
> 
> _http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2017-05-23-05-45-06_


wah, waktunya... ngetes sigma 10514 disini nih...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> wah, waktunya... ngetes sigma 10514 disini nih...



Iya, ini buat warning... Besok-besok CG nya sekalian kita gebuk, kita tendang!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

Vietnam ngikutin cara2 china coast guard, main keroyok dan ramming, sudah mulai kurang ajar, sudah seharusnya petugas kkp dan bakamla dipersenjatai lebih baik. Next time TNI AL Aja yg trolling di EEZ


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia Army Won 17 Gold so far @ AASAM 2017












*
Berikut klasemen sementara perolehan medali dalam AASAM 2017

1. *Indonesia : 17 Emas, 3 Perak, 4 Perunggu.*
2. Australia : 6 Emas, 11 Perak, 12 Perunggu.
3. Jepang : 6 Emas, 2 Perak, 2 Perunggu.
4. Uni Emirat Arab : 2 Emas.
5. Anzac : 1 Emas, 2 Perak.
6. Philipina : 1 Emas, 2 Perak, 2 Perunggu.
7. US Army : 1 Emas.
8. UK (INGGRIS) : 1 Perak, 1 Perunggu.
9. Canada : 2 Perak, 2 Perunggu.
10. Malaysia : 1 Perak, 1 Perunggu.
11. Thailand : 2 Perak, 2 Perunggu.
12. US Marines : 2 Perunggu.
13. Korea : 2 Emas, 2 Perak, 1 Perunggu.
14. Singapura : 2 Perak.
15. Kamboja : nihil.
16. Timor Leste : nihil.
17. Tonga : nihil.
18. PNG : nihil.
19. Perancis : nihil.
20. New Zealand : nihil.


*Bravo Zulu*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d said:


> Vietnam ngikutin cara2 china coast guard, main keroyok dan ramming, sudah mulai kurang ajar, sudah seharusnya petugas kkp dan bakamla dipersenjatai lebih baik. Next time TNI AL Aja yg trolling di EEZ



Iya, kapal KKP baiknya jangan dibiarin patroli sendirian pake kapal kecil. Mana personelnya juga terbatas. Minimal bareng kapal BAKAMLA, lebih bagus lagi bareng kapal TNI-AL biar ada giginya.



Satria Manggala said:


> Berikut klasemen sementara perolehan medali dalam AASAM 2017


Kontingen malasia makin belangsak aja tiap taun... yang dikirim macem johari semua kayaknya 


AASAM 2017 - MEET THE TEAMS: Indonesia
TNI Angkatan Darat is leading the scoreboard and once again showing its #Combatshooting prowess at #AASAM2017. Its soldiers are regularly hitting 100% of the targets in matches. Many top shooters have returned to Puckapunyal hoping to continue their winning streak in 2017.




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## NEKONEKO

Seem's that Natuna getting hotter, after clash with chinese CG TNI conduct large military exercise and just few days ago another exercise at Natuna, and now clash with vietnam CG, what will Jakarta do ?

If....if.... loh yah tu kaprang cina ato viet yang main deket Natuna keknya military budget bisa dapat kenaikan n dukungan publik

*What’s With Indonesia’s 'Big' Military Exercise Near the South China Sea?*


Last week, Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo observed what news outlets termed a “massive” military exercise around the resource-rich Natuna Islands. Though the drills are both far more routine and much less dramatic than they were portrayed, they nonetheless emphasize that Jakarta has not wavered in protecting its interests as they relate to the South China Sea, despite the challenges therein. Though Indonesia is not a claimant in the South China Sea disputes strictly speaking, it has nonetheless been an interested party, especially since China’s nine-dash line overlaps with Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone (EEZ) around the resource-rich Natuna Islands. As I’ve argued elsewhere, Indonesia’s traditional South China Sea position since the 1990s might be best summed up as a “delicate equilibrium” – seeking to both engage China diplomatically on the issue and enmeshing Beijing and other actors within regional institutions (a softer edge of its approach, if you will) while at the same time pursuing a range of security, legal, and economic measures designed to protect its own interests. While we have seen some recalibration within this delicate equilibrium as well as newer developments since Jokowi came to office – from more run-ins with Chinese vessels to some upgrading of facilities in the Natunas – the approach itself has not changed. The exercise last week fits into this broader pattern. Indonesia has carried out such drills dating back decades, and they are just one example of a broad range of security measures Jakarta is taking to shore up its position (See: “The Natunas: Why is Indonesia Developing a South China Sea Flashpoint?”). In this particular drill, 5,900 troops of the Indonesian military (TNI) participated, according to The Jakarta Post, making this exercise nearly three times the size of the Air Force’s Angkasa Yudha exercises held in the Natunas last October, which involved around 2,000 personnel. Jokowi was accompanied by Indonesia’s military chief, Gatot Nurmantyo, the heads of all three of the services, and several other ministers and officials, including Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu. Much like Jokowi’s other visits to the Natunas, where he has inspected naval patrols and even boarded an Indonesian warship, it is meant to send a clear message that Jakarta is keen on protecting its sovereignty and territorial integrity amid several trends, including China’s assertiveness in the South China Sea. And as with other such interactions, Jokowi once again spoke about this theme generally without mentioning any country (including China) directly, emphasizing that the drills were a show of the “TNI’s preparedness.” Though there is no doubt that China is a key concern in spite of the lack of explicit mention, it is also true that Indonesia’s broader concerns about sovereignty and territorial integrity lie not just with Beijing, but its other Southeast Asian neighbors, particularly with its crackdown on illegal fishing. This was evidenced by yet another skirmish between Indonesia and Vietnam that occurred over the weekend in the Natunas. More broadly, as I have pointed out before, despite these shows of force, there are formidable challenges to Indonesia trying to secure its position in the South China Sea, one of them being its modest defense capabilities – including in the maritime realm – that limit its options and complicate the adoption of a tougher approach. In part due to years of underspending on defense, even Indonesian officials have admitted that the country is unable to perform basic functions such as fully patrolling the world’s second-longest coastline (See: “Between Aspiration and Reality: Indonesian Foreign Policy After the 2014 Elections”). Though notable efforts are underway under Jokowi to boost the country’s capabilities, including the long-delayed creation of a coast guard, Indonesia begins from a low base and faces significant challenges (See: “Confronting Indonesia’s Maritime Coordination Challenge”).Indeed, this exercise itself first made headlines not for its signaling but a fatal malfunction when the Chinese-made Giant Bow anti-aircraft cannon misfired during a rehearsal on Wednesday, killing four soldiers and wounding eight others. It was just the latest in a series of such tragedies that have occurred over the past few years, several of them involving Indonesian aircraft.Jokowi himself seemed to acknowledge this when he told military personnel present that Indonesia had “a lot of things to improve,” especially in terms of its military technology.“Don’t let us be left behind compared to other countries only because we are late adopting advanced technology,” he added.


*http://thediplomat.com/2017/05/whats-with-indonesias-big-military-exercise-near-the-south-china-sea/*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> Iya, kapal KKP baiknya jangan dibiarin patroli sendirian pake kapal kecil. Mana personelnya juga terbatas. Minimal bareng kapal BAKAMLA, lebih bagus lagi bareng kapal TNI-AL biar ada giginya.
> 
> 
> Kontingen malasia makin belangsak aja tiap taun... yang dikirim macem johari semua kayaknya
> 
> 
> AASAM 2017 - MEET THE TEAMS: Indonesia
> TNI Angkatan Darat is leading the scoreboard and once again showing its #Combatshooting prowess at #AASAM2017. Its soldiers are regularly hitting 100% of the targets in matches. Many top shooters have returned to Puckapunyal hoping to continue their winning streak in 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 398760
> View attachment 398761


Dari taon ke taon orangnya itu2 aja, Misran, Siahaan dll.


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> Vietnam, Indonesia vessels clash in South China Sea
> 
> JAKARTA, Indonesia (AP) -- Indonesia says several Vietnamese fishing vessels escaped Indonesian interception following a show of force by Vietnam's coast guard in the South China Sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia's Maritime and Fisheries Ministry said Tuesday that Vietnam is holding an Indonesian fisheries officer, who was aboard one of the Vietnamese vessels, and Indonesia has 11 Vietnamese crew members in its custody.
> 
> According to Indonesia, the clash Sunday took place north of the Natuna island chain within Indonesia's exclusive economic zone.
> 
> The ministry said five Vietnamese-flagged fishing vessels were intercepted by a maritime patrol vessel and were under its control until a Vietnamese coast guard ship rammed the fishing boat with the Indonesian official aboard, sinking it. The ministry said no one was hurt.
> 
> It said the Indonesian vessel withdrew after several more Vietnamese coast guard vessels were seen approaching on radar while an Indonesian warship was 30 minutes away.
> 
> Tensions easily flare in the South China Sea, a major global trading route. China's claim to most of the sea overlaps with the territorial waters of several Southeast Asian nations.
> 
> Indonesia has destroyed hundreds of vessels caught fishing illegally in its waters over the past two years, many of them Vietnamese-flagged, as part of a policy of strengthening control over the archipelago nation's vast maritime territory.
> 
> Rifky Effendi Hardjianto, secretary-general of the fisheries ministry, told a news conference that ministry officials have met with Vietnam's ambassador and would resolve the incident through normal diplomatic channels. Both sides agreed to avoid a repeat of the clash, he said.
> 
> _http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2017-05-23-05-45-06_


Woah, woah, woah....

Thing's been escalated, ain't they?

Time to lay some "persuassive" (*wink, wink*) approach of enforcement, perhaps?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Dari taon ke taon orangnya itu2 aja, Misran, Siahaan dll.



Selama mereka masih kualified dan lolos seleksi ya bakalan dikirim terus lah.. Begitu kemampuan mereka menurun, langsung disodok sama calon yang lain.



GraveDigger388 said:


> Woah, woah, woah.... Thing's been escalated, ain't they? Time to lay some "persuassive" (*wink, wink*) approach of enforcement, perhaps?



One KKP officer currently under viet custody, while we arrested dozen or so viet fishermans. But their ambassador said that they will send our officer home immediately.

This incident won't get much publicity and fanfare, but viet should expect that we will intensify our patrol in Natuna sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

_http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2017-05-23-05-45-06_[/QUOTE[/QUOTE]


pr1v4t33r said:


> Vietnam, Indonesia vessels clash in South China Sea
> 
> JAKARTA, Indonesia (AP) -- Indonesia says several Vietnamese fishing vessels escaped Indonesian interception following a show of force by Vietnam's coast guard in the South China Sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia's Maritime and Fisheries Ministry said Tuesday that Vietnam is holding an Indonesian fisheries officer, who was aboard one of the Vietnamese vessels, and Indonesia has 11 Vietnamese crew members in its custody.
> 
> According to Indonesia, the clash Sunday took place north of the Natuna island chain within Indonesia's exclusive economic zone.
> 
> The ministry said five Vietnamese-flagged fishing vessels were intercepted by a maritime patrol vessel and were under its control until a Vietnamese coast guard ship rammed the fishing boat with the Indonesian official aboard, sinking it. The ministry said no one was hurt.
> 
> It said the Indonesian vessel withdrew after several more Vietnamese coast guard vessels were seen approaching on radar while an Indonesian warship was 30 minutes away.
> 
> Tensions easily flare in the South China Sea, a major global trading route. China's claim to most of the sea overlaps with the territorial waters of several Southeast Asian nations.
> 
> Indonesia has destroyed hundreds of vessels caught fishing illegally in its waters over the past two years, many of them Vietnamese-flagged, as part of a policy of strengthening control over the archipelago nation's vast maritime territory.
> 
> Rifky Effendi Hardjianto, secretary-general of the fisheries ministry, told a news conference that ministry officials have met with Vietnam's ambassador and would resolve the incident through normal diplomatic channels. Both sides agreed to avoid a repeat of the clash, he said.
> 
> _http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2017-05-23-05-45-06_


Next time just capture their coast guard and ask minister susi to sink em ;"))

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia-Vietnam selesaikan secara diplomatik
*


> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Pemerintah Republik Indonesia dan Vietnam sepakat untuk menyelesaikan insiden Natuna di kawasan Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif Indonesia, Minggu (21/5), secara diplomatik, kata Sekretaris Jenderal Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan RI Rifki Effendi Hardijanto.
> 
> "Kita (Pemerintah RI-Vietnam) akan menyelesaikan insiden itu melalui jalur diplomatik, dan akan berusaha keras agar kejadian serupa tidak terulang kembali," kata Rifki Hardijanto dalam konferensi pers yang digelar di Gedung Mina Bahari (GMB) IV, KKP, Jakarta, Selasa.
> 
> Sekjen KKP mengungkapkan, insiden di Natuna tersebut berawal ketika kapal patroli KKP Hiu Macan menyergap lima kapal ikan asing dari Vietnam di laut Natuna ZEE Indonesia, dan saat yang bersamaan ada kapal Coast Guard Vietnam yang menginginkan kapal ikan yang diamankan dapat dilepaskan.
> 
> Insiden itu mengakibatkan satu kapal ikan Vietnam tertabrak sehingga tenggelam, dan sebanyak 44 nelayan Vietnam meloncat ke laut yang kemudian diselamatkan kapal Coast Guard negara tersebut.
> 
> Namun, kapal patroli KKP juga telah berhasil mengamankan 11 nelayan Vietnam lainnya yang kemudian dibawa ke stasiun pangkalan KKP yang berada di Natuna dan Pontianak.
> 
> "*Tadi pagi, saya dan Ibu Menteri (Susi Pudjiastuti) berjumpa dengan Dubes Vietnam dan hasilnya bersepakat beberapa hal, di antaranya bersyukur dalam insiden 21 Mei itu tidak ada korban jiwa atau terluka,*" ujar Sekjen KKP.
> 
> Dia juga mengemukakan, ada satu pegawai KKP bernama Gunawan yang juga berada di kapal yang tertabrak dan juga terpaksa loncat ke laut, yang kemudian diselamatkan oleh kapal Coast Guard Vietnam.
> 
> Sekjen KKP meyakinkan bahwa Gunawan saat ini sedang berada dalam kondisi yang baik di Vietnam, serta rencananya akan dikembalikan secepatnya.
> 
> Rifky juga menegaskan bahwa tidak ada yang namanya "pertukaran sandera" karena Gunawan bukanlah sandera di Vietnam.
> 
> "_Tidak ada pertukaran. Kami juga akan mengembalikan nelayan mereka,_" katanya dan menambahkan bahwa saat ini di stasiun pangkalan KKP juga terdapat ratusan Vietnam yang dijaga dengan baik dan diberi makan setiap hari oleh KKP.
> 
> Pemerintah RI, ujar dia, akan melakukan "_joint investigation"_ bersama-sama dengan Vietnam untuk mencari tahu penyebab secara pasti tertabrak dan tenggelamnya kapal ikan Vietnam, serta akan diutamakan penyelesaian secara diplomatik.
> 
> Sekjen KKP juga menyatakan bahwa selama dilakukannya investigasi tersebut, maka diharapkan nelayan Vietnam tidak lagi beroperasi menangkap ikan di laut Natuna yang merupakan bagian dari ZEE Indonesia tersebut.
> 
> Sedangkan mengenai protes melalui nota diplomatik dan mekanisme semacam itu, Sekjen KKP menuturkan bahwa pihaknya juga akan berkoordinasi dengan Kementerian Luar Negeri guna membahas beragam langkah terkait hal tersebut.
> 
> Editor: Suryanto



http://www.antaranews.com/berita/63...m-selesaikan-insiden-natuna-secara-diplomatik

Indonesia show the evidence





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patu

Agree! We are never want to fight for anothers "mother land"but we will fight for our motherlands on the whole of our water, air and land.


Svantana said:


> wah, waktunya... ngetes sigma 10514 disini nih...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> One KKP officer currently under viet custody, while we arrested dozen or so viet fishermans. But their ambassador said that they will send our officer home immediately.
> 
> This incident won't get much publicity and fanfare, but viet should expect that we will intensify our patrol in Natuna sea.


Schmuck...

I was hoping to see some fireworks..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*New York Times reporter onboard at KP Hiu Macan 01*



> 'Pada saat kejadian ikut juga wartawan dariThe New York Times yang Onboar di KP. Hiu Macan 01 yaitu : 1. Ian Urbina (Reporter NY Times), 2. Fabio Nascimento (Photographer NY Times), 3. Rika Noviyanti (translator NY Times) didampingin oleh Hulyani (Humas DJPSDKP),



http://mukhtar-api.blogspot.co.id/2017/05/insiden-penahanan-awak-kapal-pengawas.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Hi fellow members, use of non-English is OK, it's more cozy between countrymen when chatting, though for the convenience of international readers we encourage posting useful/important/major info in English, or try to add some translation. Thanks guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Digital Direction Finding (DDF) tipe 550 Indonesia Marine*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fadine



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tuanhirang



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

After gaining some know how from its successful cooperation with FNSS to develop Medium Tank, does PINDAD have any plan to improve the overall design of Badak 6x6 SFV?






Last we heard, Pindad cooperating with Timoney to revamp Badak' modular driveline, transfer case and steering system. 


> "The design brings together our modular approach to meeting customer requirements together with our driveline expertise and we have also designed a new steering system and transfer box to provide PT Pindad with the ultimate solution to meet their mobility requirements,"


_http://www.defense-aerospace.com/ar...grade-indonesian-army-badak-6x6-vehicles.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

tuanhirang said:


>



Ini apache US Army yg dulu dikirim untuk parade dan familiarization bukan?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Launching of KN. Masalembo & KN. Nipa navigation service vessels at PT.Citra Shipyard


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Keel Lying of 2 units 40 meter Patrol boats for BASARNAS at PT. Karimun Anugrah Sejati

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT. Caputra Mirta Sejati also got project to build navigation service vessel, they plan to launch the ship on July 2017






Meanwhile at Palindo Marine Shipyard, 5 units will be completed soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Detik-detik Petugas Patroli KKP Diculik Cost Guard Vietnam di Perairan Natuna*





_Kapal Hiu Macan milik PSDKP KKP Batam _


*TRIBUNPEKANBARU.COM - *Peristiwa “penculikan” anggota patroli KKP di kapal patroli Hiu Macan di perairan Natuna berawal dari penangkapan empat kapal nelayan Vietnam.

Sebuah sumber menyebutkan, empat kapal yang membawa 50 ABK itu kemudian hendak dibawa anggota PSDKP ke Natuna.

Satu orang petugas KKP kemudian ditempatkan ke kapal untuk melakukan pengawalan sekaligus mengemudikan kapal.

Tiba-tiba datang kapal cost guard Vietnam datang dan meminta kapal itu diserahkan kepada mereka.

Tak lama kemudian, kapal cost guard itu menabrak kapal nelayan Vietnam tersebut.

Kapal nelayan yang ditabrak itu kemudian tenggelam, sedangkan Gunawan yang sempat meminta pertolongan melalui radio, karena kapalnya hampir tenggelam, dibawa oleh cost guard tersebut.

Kapal penjaga pantai Vietnam ini mengatakan, mereka akan menyerahkan petugas kapal Indonesia itu jika seluruh kapal yang tertangkap dikembalikan kepada mereka.

Seperti diberitakan sebelumnya, seorang anggota Kapal Pengawas (KP) Hiu Macan 01, Pengawasan Sumberdaya Kelautan dan Perikanan Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (PSDKP KKP), Barelang Batam, ditangkap oleh coast guard Vietnam saat melakukan tugas pengawasan di laut Natuna.

Muhamad Syamsu Rokhman, kepala Seksi operasional pengawasan dan penanganan pelanggaran, pada PSDK KKP Barelang Batam, membenarkan adanya kejadian tersebut.

"Benar anggota kita yang bertugas di KP Hiu macan 01 ada satu orang dibawa oleh coast guard Vietnam. Kita sudah laporkan kepada Ibu Menteri (Susi Pudjiastuti),"kata Syamsu.

Saat ini kata Syamsu, PSDK KKP Barelang Batam menunggu info lebih lanjut dari pihak kementerian.

"Kita masih menunggu informasi kelanjutannya, sabar dulu ya. Nanti ibu menteri akan menjelaskannya,” Syamsu.

http://pekanbaru.tribunnews.com/201...natuna?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> Launching of KN. Masalembo & KN. Nipa navigation service vessels at PT.Citra Shipyard
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> View attachment 398883
> 
> View attachment 398881
> 
> View attachment 398882





pr1v4t33r said:


> PT. Caputra Mirta Sejati also got project to build navigation service vessel, they plan to launch the ship on July 2017
> 
> View attachment 398890
> 
> 
> Meanwhile at Palindo Marine Shipyard, 5 units will be completed soon.
> View attachment 398891


New coast guard ship 



MarveL said:


> *Detik-detik Petugas Patroli KKP Diculik Cost Guard Vietnam di Perairan Natuna*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Kapal Hiu Macan milik PSDKP KKP Batam _
> 
> 
> *TRIBUNPEKANBARU.COM - *Peristiwa “penculikan” anggota patroli KKP di kapal patroli Hiu Macan di perairan Natuna berawal dari penangkapan empat kapal nelayan Vietnam.
> 
> Sebuah sumber menyebutkan, empat kapal yang membawa 50 ABK itu kemudian hendak dibawa anggota PSDKP ke Natuna.
> 
> Satu orang petugas KKP kemudian ditempatkan ke kapal untuk melakukan pengawalan sekaligus mengemudikan kapal.
> 
> Tiba-tiba datang kapal cost guard Vietnam datang dan meminta kapal itu diserahkan kepada mereka.
> 
> Tak lama kemudian, kapal cost guard itu menabrak kapal nelayan Vietnam tersebut.
> 
> Kapal nelayan yang ditabrak itu kemudian tenggelam, sedangkan Gunawan yang sempat meminta pertolongan melalui radio, karena kapalnya hampir tenggelam, dibawa oleh cost guard tersebut.
> 
> Kapal penjaga pantai Vietnam ini mengatakan, mereka akan menyerahkan petugas kapal Indonesia itu jika seluruh kapal yang tertangkap dikembalikan kepada mereka.
> 
> Seperti diberitakan sebelumnya, seorang anggota Kapal Pengawas (KP) Hiu Macan 01, Pengawasan Sumberdaya Kelautan dan Perikanan Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (PSDKP KKP), Barelang Batam, ditangkap oleh coast guard Vietnam saat melakukan tugas pengawasan di laut Natuna.
> 
> Muhamad Syamsu Rokhman, kepala Seksi operasional pengawasan dan penanganan pelanggaran, pada PSDK KKP Barelang Batam, membenarkan adanya kejadian tersebut.
> 
> "Benar anggota kita yang bertugas di KP Hiu macan 01 ada satu orang dibawa oleh coast guard Vietnam. Kita sudah laporkan kepada Ibu Menteri (Susi Pudjiastuti),"kata Syamsu.
> 
> Saat ini kata Syamsu, PSDK KKP Barelang Batam menunggu info lebih lanjut dari pihak kementerian.
> 
> "Kita masih menunggu informasi kelanjutannya, sabar dulu ya. Nanti ibu menteri akan menjelaskannya,” Syamsu.
> 
> http://pekanbaru.tribunnews.com/201...natuna?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


Kapalnya kalah gedhe ... Bakamla 110 mana nih






*Korea turns to Israeli contractor for KF-X jet radar: source*
South Korea has formally decided to receive some technology support from Israel for the development of an advanced radar system in its KF-X fighter jet program, Seoul's arms procurement agency said Tuesday.

The state-run Agency for Defense Development signed a contract with an Israeli defense firm on testing an active electronically scanned array radar being developed by a South Korean company, according to the Defense Acquisition Program Administration.

"It's about technology support related to the operation test of a prototype radar, not the development itself," the DAPA said.

The agency would not reveal the value of the contract apparently with Elta, while an industry official said it's worth around 40 billion won ($35.5 million).

It requires sophisticated technology to test an AESA radar system and integrate it with aircraft.

The DAPA's statement followed a news report that the ADD has abandoned a push to develop the radar on its own despite a partnership with a local defense firm.

In 2016, the ADD chose Hanwha Thales, a local defense firm later renamed Hanwha Systems, as the preferential bidder for the radar development. Hanhwa beat its domestic rival LIG Nex1 in the controversial competition.

The ADD said earlier it could seek outside help if Hanhwa falters in developing such an advanced radar system for use by South Korea's envisioned fighter jets.

South Korea launched the KF-X project in 2015 with the aim of producing more than 120 cutting-edge fighters to replace its aging jet fleet of F-4s and F-5s. 

It plans to pour a total of 18 trillion won into the project by 2026, *with the production of six prototype jets scheduled to begin in July next year*.(Yonhap)
KoreanHerald

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

*PHOTOS EMERGE OF INDONESIA’S FIRST BOEING AH-64E APACHE GUARDIAN *
*



*
Photos have emerged online of the Indonesian Army’s (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Darat; TNI–AD) first Boeing AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopter. It is undergoing tests in the U.S.

Jakarta has eight AH-64Es on order from a $1.42 billion U.S. deal which includes 140 AGM-114R3 Hellfire-II anti-tank guided missiles (ATGM), spare engines, electronic subsystems, training, spare parts, simulators and other requisite support items. The value of the major defence equipment appears to be $500 million.

Indonesia inked the deal in August 2013 and Boeing received a $296 million order to manufacture the AH-64Es in January 2015. Indonesia will join Qatar and India as among the Apache’s new users (the latter is responsible for manufacturing the Apache Guardian’s fuselage).

The TNI-AD sought the AH-64E for close air support in counterinsurgency and counter-piracy operations.













Jakarta is pursuing a comprehensive modernization effort for its armed forces. To pair with the AH-64E, the TNI-AD also has the Kaplan MT armoured fighting vehicle – jointly developed by Turkey’s FNSS and Indonesia’s PT Pindad – in the pipeline.

The Indonesian Navy has *three Type 209 Chang Bogo-class submarines* and SIGMA 10514 frigates on order from South Korea and the Netherlands, respectively. *It is also interested in the Reis-class Type 214*. The Indonesian Air Force is growing its *F-16 fleet through Excess Defence Articles (EDA) Block-25*s. It is also pursuing *Sukhoi Su-35s from Russia*.

QUWA
Garuda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

AASAM 2017 update

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

MarveL said:


> *Detik-detik Petugas Patroli KKP Diculik Cost Guard Vietnam di Perairan Natuna*
> 
> http://pekanbaru.tribunnews.com/201...natuna?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


This guy are New York Times reporters were onboard...

---------------------------------------------

*FIRST STEEL CUTTING Kapal Kal Latih Akademi Angkatan Laut @ PT. Karimun Anugrah Sejati.*






---------------------------------------------------------------

*Indonesia Coast Guard (KPLP) Rescue Philippines Coast Guard at Sea





Philippine coast guard TB Habagat (271)





Indonesia coast guard (KPLP) KN Chundamani P-116*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKRI

RNS Varyag (CGHM-011) , Tanjung Priok port

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Reports are coming of blasts at Jakarta Bus Terminal ? What is going on ?


----------



## Nike

random pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> View attachment 399015
> 
> View attachment 399017
> 
> random pics


Reports are coming about some blasts in Jakarta what is going on ?


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Reports are coming about some blasts in Jakarta what is going on ?



speculation report is suicide bombs, but till now unvestigation is still going on


----------



## striver44

very recent photos of jakarta blast, several bodies can be seen.











the targets are police, several killed. I have the picture found in the internet but it's too graphic. here the link.https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DAmtpWeW0AAh-7S.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_#PrayForJakarta_






AASAM 2017 Update

Medal Tally

Indonesia : 21 Gold, 4 Silver, 5 Bronze
Australia : 9 Gold, 13 Silver, 14 Bronze
Jepang : 8 Gold, 5 Silver, 5 Bronze
Philipina : 2 Gold, 4 Silver, 2 Bronze
Korea : 2 Gold, 2 Silver, 1 Bronze
Uni Emirat Arab : 2 Gold
Thailand : 1 Gold, 4 Silver, 2 Bronze

Anzac : 1 Gold, 2 Silver
US Army : 1 Gold
Canada : 2 Silver, 4 Bronze
Singapura : 2 Silver

UK (INGGRIS) : 1 Silver, 2 Bronze
Malaysia : 1 Silver, 2 Bronze
New Zealand : 1 Silver
US Marines : 2 Bronze
Perancis : -
Kamboja : -
Timor Leste : -
Tonga : -
PNG : -
_http://kostrad.mil.id/post_berita/petembak-tni-ad-selalu-jadi-yang-terbaik-di-ajang-aasam/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

NVG with HUD
Indonesian Army Aviation Corps

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Mr. President vlog on the new Papuan road.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia pushes for universalization of convention of chemical weapons*
Kamis, 25 Mei 2017 01:07 WIB - 0 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Government has pushed for universalization of convention on chemical weapons through promotion of international cooperation. 

In cooperation with Organization on the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons (OPCW), Indonesia has organized a Regional Forum of the Signatories of the Convention on Chemical Weapons in Asia Pacific to discuss issues related Assistance and Protection for Opposition to Chemical Weapons, a press release issued by the Foreign Ministry said here on Wednesday. 

The three-day meeting is now underway to end on Thursday in Nusa Dua, Bali. Indonesia is represented by the National Authority in Chemical Weapons and the International Security and Disarmament of Weapon Directorate General of the Foreign Ministry and the Industry Ministry 

Muhammad Khayam representing the National Chemical Weapon Authority attached important on international cooperation in anticipating the danger of chemical weapons.

Khayam said the developments of the global situation that showed growing threat of mass destruction weapons including chemical weapons proved the importance of international cooperation in preventing the use of chemical weapons. 

"Considering the importance of the fulfillment of the obligation of the Chemical Weapon Convention as part of global prohibition and elimination of all chemical weapons, the Convention should be universalized," he said.

In order to meet its commitment, Indonesia already has a law No. 9 of 2008 on the use of chemical materials and prohibition of the use of chemical weapons.

In addition, the government of Indonesia has already formed a special unit at the national military (TNI) to handle the threats of nuclear , biological and chemical weapons. The government has also formed the National Authority on Chemical Weapons through Presidential Regulation No. 19 of 2017.

The meeting on chemical weapons in Bali is attended by 30 delegates from 16 countries in the Asia Pacific including Afghanistan, Bangladesh, Brunei Darussalam, Cook Islands, China, India, Iran, Iraq, Fiji, Malaysia, the Maldives, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Sri Lanka, Vietnam and Indonesia.

The meeting is to promote the capacity of the signatories of the Chemical Weapon Convention in emergency reaction in facing the possibility of chemical weapons attacks and leaks of dangerous chemicals. 

As outlined in the Chapter 10 of the Convention on Chemical Weapons, the signatories are given room for cooperation in protecting themselves and in increasing their readiness against chemical weapon attacks. 

The Chemical Weapon Convention is an international convention on prohibition, development , production, piling up and the use of chemical weapons as well as the destruction of the weapons. 

Until now , 192 countries have ratified the convention. Indonesia ratified the Convention on Chemical Weapons through its Law No. 6 of 1998 and officially has become a member of the Convention since 12 December 1998.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

25.05.2017
*Indonesian marines begin using Ukrainian BTR-4M armored personnel carriers*
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/424070.html







The all-purpose maritime battalion of Indonesian marines have officially begun to use a test batch of BTR-4M armored personnel carriers produced at Ukraine's Kharkiv-based Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau. The contract was signed in February 2014 between the state-run SpetsTechnoExport Concern, which is part of Ukrainian state-run Ukroboronprom, and Indonesia's Defense Ministry.

Ukroboronprom's press service on Thursday cited SpetsTechnoExport CEO Pavlo Barbul as saying the first five BTR-4 vehicles have completed testing and have been transferred to Indonesia's military for use.

"The procedure for transferring Ukrainian BTRs to Indonesia's military has taken place. Since the start of May, Indonesia marines have been using them," Barbul said.

As earlier reported, the contract to produce and send a test batch of five BTR-4Ms was signed in February 2014. The contract provides the option for further supplies of 50 vehicles. The first batch was offloaded in Indonesia in 2016.

The success of the Indonesia contract comes within the framework of increased capacity of Ukraine's military industrial complex after supplying BTR-4s to Ukraine's armed forces.

Indonesia is one of Ukraine's best potential partners in the Asian Pacific region. Ukrainian tank and armored vehicles, as well as aviation equipment, have been provided to Indonesia on a bilateral basis, as well as repair and modernization services.

Kyiv and Jakarta have stepped up talks about increased military cooperation. Indonesia today is interested in the creation of a joint enterprise for the production of guided air-to-air missiles, Ukrainian radar systems and Ukrainian military cargo planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## patu

I think Ukrainian could be a veri potensi countri to improoving our militaries industry, espesially on avianic and radar. At present time they need money indeed, so we have a great chance to get Tot then any other country.
{QUOTE="Hindustani78, post: 9513189, member: 156041"]25.05.2017
*Indonesian marines begin using Ukrainian BTR-4M armored personnel carriers*
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/424070.html







The all-purpose maritime battalion of Indonesian marines have officially begun to use a test batch of BTR-4M armored personnel carriers produced at Ukraine's Kharkiv-based Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau. The contract was signed in February 2014 between the state-run SpetsTechnoExport Concern, which is part of Ukrainian state-run Ukroboronprom, and Indonesia's Defense Ministry.

Ukroboronprom's press service on Thursday cited SpetsTechnoExport CEO Pavlo Barbul as saying the first five BTR-4 vehicles have completed testing and have been transferred to Indonesia's military for use.

"The procedure for transferring Ukrainian BTRs to Indonesia's military has taken place. Since the start of May, Indonesia marines have been using them," Barbul said.

As earlier reported, the contract to produce and send a test batch of five BTR-4Ms was signed in February 2014. 

Kyiv and Jakarta have stepped up talks about increased military cooperation. Indonesia today is interested in the creation of a joint enterprise for the production of guided air-to-air missiles, Ukrainian radar systems and Ukrainian military cargo planes.[/QUOTE]
Selamat berpuasa untuk teman2 yang beragama muslim where ever you are right now.
May God direct and leading you on this month to fullfil one of your "fully blesing duty: to feast and be fitri"
GBU ALL!


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Satgas Pamtas RI-PNG Yonif Para Raider 432 Kostrad Patroli Patok di Perbatasan

Prajurit Yonif Para Raider 432/Waspada Setia Jaya Kostrad yang tergabung dalam Satgas Pamtas RI–PNG Sektor Utara saat ini sudah menduduki di posnya masing masing.






Di mana Satgas Pamtas ini mempunyai tugas dan tanggung jawab mulai dari wilayah Skouw di Patok MM 1 membentang sepanjang garis perbatasan sampai dengan Patok MM 3 masuk wilayah Bewan Lama, wilayah tersebut merupakan tugas pokok yang harus dilaksanakan kegiatan patroli patok secara rutin oleh Prajurit Yonif Para Raider kedepan, karena disinyalir masih terdapat adanya Pelintas Batas illegal, ilegal logging, penyelundupan dan lain lain.






Prajurit Satgas Pamtas dari Poskotis di Skouw dengan kekuatan 10 orang dipimpin Lettu Ctp Joko Setiono telah melaksanakan patroli patok perbatasan RI-PNG Patok MM 1. Diposisi koordinat peta perencanaan patroli dalam perjalanan untuk mencapai patok perbatasan ini ternyata tidak sama dengan kenyataan medan di lapangan, ternyata medan di lapngan sangat sulit dan sangat berat karena posisi patok berada di bagian paling utara, posisinya sangat dekat dengan bibir pantai setelah ditelusuri melalaui jalan setapak.






Medan yang dilalui adalah sebuah jalan setapak setelah mendekati pantai ternyata kita berada di suatu ketinggian, harus berhati hati dan mengutamakan faktor keamanan dalam menuruni tebing yang sangat curam dan terjal dengan batu batu karang yang sangat tajam, kedalaman kira kira sekitar lebih dari 139 meter diatas permukaan air laut rata-rata.

Dengan mengikuti jalan setapak dan anak tangga dari kayu yang sudah dibuatkan oleh Satgas yang terdahulu pada medan yang tidak bisa di lewati namun kondisinya sudah rusak sehingga kita menyusurinya menggunakan bantuan ranting-ranting kayu di sekeliling untuk pegangan atau bantuan, setelah rintangan itu dilewati perjalanan patroli patok ini bisa sampai di bibir pantai dimana tidak ada pasir yang menghampar, tetapi batu karang yang tajam yang mengahampar didepan. Pemandangan laut lepas yang ombaknya sangat keras dan posisi patok MM 1 ada di sisi kanan sekitar 50 meter dari jalan setapak.

Setelah tiba di lokasi patok kegiatan selanjutnya mengadakan pembersihan sekitar patok karena adanya tumbuhan semak dan mengamati di sekeliling patok khususnya seberang kanan, karena itu sudah masuk wilayah negara PNG. Setelah diamati situasi aman walaupun terdapat aktivitas masyarakat negara tetangga, karena posisi patok juga dekat dengan pemukiman Kampung Wutung- PNG.

Patroli Patok ini sangat menguras tenaga Prajurit Yonif Para Raider 432/WSJ Kostrad, namun demi keutuhan wilayah Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia (NKRI) yang kita cintai ini mereka tetap melaksanakannya dengan penuh semangat dan dedikasi yang tinggi, sehingga kegiatan bisa terlaksana dengan lancar dan aman sampai kembali ke Poskotis di Skouw.

Dansatgas Letkol Inf Ahmad Daud mengatakan, bahwa patroli patok akan rutin dilaksanakan oleh Prajurit Satgas Pamtas Yonif 432/WSJ Kostrad,

“Kepada Prajurit pada saat pelaksanaan Patroli patok batas agar mengecek rute-rute jalan jalan-jalan yang sering dilalui oleh masyarakat disekitar perbatasan untuk mengantisipasi terjadinya pelintas batas ilegal.” Demikian penekanan Dansatgas.

Kegiatan Patroli Patok bagi Prajurit Satgas Pamtas Yonif 432/WSJ Kostrad menjadi pengalaman yang sangat mengesankan dan sangat membanggakan karena merupakan tantangan dan kesan tersendiri bagi seluruh Prajurit yang ditunjuk untuk ikut Tim setingkat regu dalam pelaksanaan patroli patok ini.

_http://poskotanews.com/2017/05/26/s...ider-432-kostrad-patroli-patok-di-perbatasan/_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

patu said:


> I think Ukrainian could be a veri potensial country to improving our militaries industry, espesially on avianic and radar. At present time they need money indeed, so we have a great chance to get Tot then any other country.



Could be, but their QC sucks... their weapon cracks and broken down even before u use it. Sucks big time! Don't know about the reliability of their radar and avionic though...


AASAM 2017 Update

Winners of the US Chief of Army Reserve Trophy for Service Rifle Applied Marksmanship Aggregate, the Indonesian Army (TNI-AD) team.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia Army Won 28 GOLD @ AASAM 2017










Perolehan medali akhir tanggal 26 Mei 2017*

1. Indonesia : 28 Emas, 6 Perak, 5 Perunggu.
2. Australia : 14 Emas, 16 Perak, 16 Perunggu.
3. Jepang : 10 Emas, 7 Perak, 7 Perunggu.
4. Uni Emirat Arab : 2 Emas.
5. Anzac : 3 Emas, 3 Perak.
6. Philipina : 4 Emas, 4 Perak, 4 Perunggu.
7. US Army : 1 Emas, 1 Perunggu.
8. UK (INGGRIS) : 1 Perak, 2 Perunggu.
9. Canada : 2 Emas, 5 Perak, 4 Perunggu.
10. Malaysia : 1 Perak, 3 Perunggu.
11. Thailand : 1 Emas, 4 Perak, 2 Perunggu.
12. US Marines : 2 Perunggu.
13. Korea : 2 Emas, 3 Perak, 1 Perunggu.
14. Singapura : 2 Perak.
15. New Zealand : 1 Emas, 1 Perak, 1 Perunggu.
16. Kamboja : Nihil.
17. Timor Leste : Nihil.
18. Tonga : Nihil.
19. PNG : Nihil.
20. Perancis : Nihil.

https://kostrad.mil.id/post_berita/tni-ad-juara-umum-lomba-tembak-aasam-tahun-2017/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

*4 India Warship Visit Jakarta





INS Shivalik, India's stealth frigate. (photo : Shiv Aroor)





INS Sahyadri (F49) [militaryfactory]





INS KAMORTA P28 Corvette [ShipSpotting]





INS Jyoti-A 58 Tankership

*


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Iver 6 bijikkk

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia military identifies three graft suspects over helicopter deal

Indonesia's military and anti-corruption agency have identified three suspects in a corruption investigation into the controversial purchase of an AgustaWestland helicopter, the military chief said on Friday.






General Gatot Nurmantyo said the investigation, in which the police, state auditors and the Corruption Eradication Commission (KPK) participated, found the deal did not follow proper procedures, causing a loss of 220 billion rupiah ($17 million).

Originally meant for the use of Indonesia's president, the AW101 helicopter looked set to become a white elephant when Joko Widodo in 2015 rejected the $55-million purchase in favor of continuing to use an older helicopter, media have said.

The three suspects are all military personnel on active duty, Nurmantyo said, referring to them only by their initials at a joint news conference at the headquarters of the anti-corruption agency.

"In the military, corruption is very detrimental to the soldiers because...those who do it are policymakers and they could endanger soldiers by buying sub-optimal equipment," Nurmantyo said.

Investigators have also frozen the bank account of a domestic company linked to the procurement, holding a balance of 139 billion rupiah ($10.5 million).

Italian defense group Leonardo Finmeccanica, the parent company of AgustaWestland, could not immediately be reached for comment.

Controversy over the Air Force's helicopter purchase deal grew late last year when Nurmantyo sought to cancel it.

In response, Air Force officials said they had government and parliamentary approval to continue with the purchase and alter the craft to equip it for search and rescue missions.

Nurmantyo then ordered an investigation into the deal.

The AW101 helicopter arrived in Jakarta in February but was sealed at the capital's Halim military airbase, media have said.

In 2014, India canceled a $770-million deal to buy 12 AW101 helicopters after the arrest of the then chief executive of Finmeccanica, Giuseppe Orsi, for allegedly paying bribes to secure the deal.

_https://www.reuters.com/article/us-indonesia-corruption-idUSKBN18M1B9_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Congratulations Indonesia TNI AD on winning the #AASAM2017 Champion Shot!

Serda Woli Hamzan, sesaat setelah berhasil memenangkan eliminasi Champion Shot & merebut predikat Petembak Terbaik AASAM 2017 _#thebestshooter-AASAM2017_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868101838213586945

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## patu

Congratulation for the army.
For all the pk defence members and guest who are muslim, i pray for you to have a good mental and phisic on following your feasted month.
Selamat berpuasa semoga pintu kebajikan dan kebijakan-NYA turun berlimpah atas kalian semua.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*O Allah, You are Most Forgiving, and You love forgiveness; so forgive me*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

pr1v4t33r said:


> Congratulations Indonesia TNI AD on winning the #AASAM2017 Champion Shot!
> 
> Serda Woli Hamzan, sesaat setelah berhasil memenangkan eliminasi Champion Shot & merebut predikat Petembak Terbaik AASAM 2017 _#thebestshooter-AASAM2017_
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868101838213586945
> View attachment 399454
> 
> 
> View attachment 399457
> 
> 
> View attachment 399455


Bravo TNI ... nice pic n video



anas_nurhafidz said:


> Iver 6 bijikkk
> 
> View attachment 399440

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

^^^
Fisheries command / mother ship & coastguard pakai Absalon ; Frigate pakai Iver

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


>



The source is from armstrade.org
http://www.armstrade.org/pages/main...26.05.2017&cfbydate=1&cfshow=1&cf=1&type=news

if someone have account there, please kindly check the news and share the detail here..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

__ https://www.facebook.com/




source fb AASAM 2017

*Serda Woli Hamsan, The Best Combatshooting @ AASAM 2017*

The last moments of the #AASAM2017 International Champion Shot match! Indonesia beat Australia in a thrilling finish. Brilliant #Combatshooting and friendly competition. Also, the sharing of cultures and military heritage as soldiers swap and wear each other's flag and unit patches as souvenirs from their visit to Puckapunyal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

pr1v4t33r said:


> ^^^
> Fisheries command / mother ship & coastguard pakai Absalon ; Frigate pakai Iver
> View attachment 399484



*cucoklogi style*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Ins Shivalik while visiting Jakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

KRI 401 Cakra @ Bitung

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Operasi Kilat Badik

Patrol n secure Lombok Strait
*




*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*AW 101 TNI AU*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

#bimasuci Siap dibawa pulang









Kopassus

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Sekolah Komando Pasukan Katak*
*The Place Where The Tough Frogman Were Born*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

MRAP Sanca Being Test by TNI







Small Arms Firing @ Bali Sea
Cassoex Evercise 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

the submarine standby in North Sulawesi for marawi's ISIS escape.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

MarveL said:


> the submarine standby in North Sulawesi for marawi's ISIS escape.
> 
> View attachment 399822



though doesnt make sense at all, interdiction at sea largely conducted by surface ships and mostly done by patrol boats and opv or corvettes likes warships


----------



## Satria Manggala

Army Shooter arrived to Jakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

Indonesia Navy arrested Vietnamese Illegal fishing vessel @ Natuna Sea
in front Coast Guard Vietnam





http://www.portal-komando.com/2017/05/guskamla-koarmabar-tangkap-kia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Satria Manggala said:


> Indonesia Navy arrested Vietnamese Illegal fishing vessel @ Laut Natuna, in front of Vietnam Coast Guard .



good job

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

Winning aasam again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

President Widodo calls for Indonesian military to play bigger role in counter-terrorism 

Indonesian President Joko Widodo has asked for the Indonesian military (TNI) to be given a wider role in the country's fight against terrorism. 






"Give TNI authority in the (anti-terrorism) law,” he said at a Cabinet meeting at the Presidential Palace in Bogor, West Java on Monday (May 29). “The Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs has already given his reasons to prepare for this."

On Sunday, the security minister Wiranto had given assurance that the military would not misuse the authority given to them.

The wider role of the TNI in the proposed revision to Indonesia's anti-terrorism laws had stoked concerns among human rights groups that the military might abuse its powers.

Wiranto said there are other security apparatus that will monitor the military in their counter-terrorism efforts. "The consideration not to allow TNI to confront terrorism is not a wise decision," he said to online news portal detik.com.

A special committee is currently debating the proposed changes to anti-terrorism laws and there have been calls for them to complete their work soon, following last week's twin bombings in East Jakarta.

_The amendments include granting the military the power to act on terror threats against foreign embassies and missions, as well as to take action against militant cells hiding out in jungles or mountainous areas in Indonesia._

Widodo stressed that terrorism has no place in Indonesia and urged that the anti-terrorism laws be completed soon.

"The Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs (has been asked) to complete this as soon as possible, because we really need this - the legal framework to facilitate and strengthen our security apparatus to take action on the ground," he said.

Widodo also instructed the National Counter-Terrorism Agency (BNPT) to continue developing preventive programmes in schools, places of worship, in prisons and via social media to fight against radical ideology in the country.

_http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news...or-indonesian-military-to-play-bigger-8893302_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Bima suci















#AASAM #2017

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pr1v4t33r

At Freire Shipyards in Vigo (S) the largest newly built Tall Ship 'Bima Suci' is rigged. Designed and built for the Indonesian Navy. 111m






replika patung bima suci (terbuat dari fiberglass). yang asli (terbuat dari perunggu) baru akan dipasang pada juli 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

AASAM 2017 #TheBestShooter #Dafuq










Karena sudah pasti juara, bolehlah kita meriahkan lagi thread ini 
_https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/tni-...ition-in-australia.377536/page-8#post-9526777_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

Vietnamese Illegal fishing vessel arrested by Indonesia warship

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lilo45

Hi mate...nubie ijin gabung di forum ini ya...tq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

“Hunting terrorists in the woods is a breeze for us”: TNI

The Army chief of staff Gen. Mulyono welcomed President Joko “Widodo” Widodo’s call to involve the Indonesian Military (TNI) in the country’s war against terrorism, saying that the military would be ready to hunt down terrorists.







“Most importantly, the TNI is ready to be involved in any situation,” he said at the Army headquarters in Central Jakarta on Tuesday as reported by _kompas.com_.

_Jokowi said on Monday that the TNI could be granted a role in the revision of 2003 Terrorism Law to help the National Police prevent any terrorism following the bomb attacks in Kampung Melayu, East Jakarta, last week_.

Mulyono did not give details on the roles that the TNI wanted mentioned in the law. However, he stressed that the_ TNI’s involvement was needed in counterterrorism efforts. Once involved, the TNI was ready to hunt down terrorists in forests or in any remote areas._

“[We will hunt them] wherever they are, like in the forests. It’s refreshing for military personnel to have duties in the forest,” he said.

TNI personnel had been involved as back-ups in the police's large Operation Tinombala, organized to hunt down the notorious East Indonesia Mujahidin (MIT) terrorist group lead by Santoso in Poso, Central Sulawesi. The operation managed to kill Santoso last year and narrowed the number and movement of the terrorist group members who had pledged allegiance to the Islamic State movement.

The authority for detention and investigation in counterterrorism efforts currently lies with the National Police. (rin)

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ists-in-the-woods-is-a-breeze-for-us-tni.html_



lilo45 said:


> Hi mate...nubie ijin gabung di forum ini ya...tq


Welcome aboard!


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KN EDAM was launched at Palindo Marine Shipyard, yesterday..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

mig21 TNI AU dikutip dr angkasa.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia Interested in Hughes HM500 Portable SATCOM Terminal*





Hughes Defense is marketing its HM500, a lightweight, manpack portable SATCOM terminal. (photo : Hughes Defense)

*Hughes Defense marketing HM500 portable lightweight SATCOM terminal*

Hughes Defense is marketing a multi-band transportable manpack satellite communications (SATCOM) terminal that can be assembled in as quickly as 10 minutes, according to a company executive.

Wayne Marhefka, Hughes Defense senior director of business development, told Jane's in a recent interview the company saw an opportunity for the HM500 terminal after a meeting with an Indian military signal corps commander who expressed a desire for an easy-to-use, lightweight terminal that weighs 15 kg or less. The terminal, weighing less than 14 kg without batteries, is dramatically lighter than automatic pointing terminals that Marhefka said can weigh 100 kg or more.






Marhefka said he returned to India six months later with an operational terminal. Not only did he perform the demonstration for the India military official, but he said the terminal has performed another 20 demonstrations for various military users. Marhefka said Indonesia, Malaysia, and Singapore have also expressed interest in a terminal similar to the HM500.

The terminal, Marhefka said, takes less than 15 minutes to assemble and as quickly as 10 minutes for someone with training. The terminal has three legs to serve as a tripod that screws into a base, which has the modem and connectors. The assembly includes eight panels made of composite materials, including two other pieces, Marhefka said.

The terminal is compatible with X-, Ku-, Ka-, and military Ka-bands. It would work with the US Wideband Global SATCOM (WGS) constellation, Marhefka said, but the terminal has not been through WGS certification. Marhefka said the HM500 is designed to work with different types of Hughes modems, including the HM and HX product lines as well as the Jupiter high-throughput capability the company is developing.

(Jane's)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Brimob personnel deployed to guard Indonesia-Philippine borders*

*



*
On guard: North Sulawesi Police deputy chief Brig.Gen. Refdi Andri leads a call of readiness ceremony at the police headquarters in Manado, on May 29, to mark the deployment of the police’s Mobile Brigade (Brimob) personnel for a security operation codenamed Operation Aman Nusa 3 in Indonesia-Philippine border areas. (JP/Eva Aruperes)


Hundreds of Mobile Brigade (Brimob) personnel from the North Sulawesi Police have been deployed to secure Indonesia-Philippine border areas in Sangihe and Talaud Islands regencies amid growing terror threats in the region.

North Sulawesi Police spokesperson Ibrahim Tompo said the situation in the province was relatively safe despite concerns of growing radicalism in the region.

“To anticipate developments and threats following the Marawi incident, the North Sulawesi Police have launched a territorial security operation codenamed Operation Aman Nusa 3,” he said.

Launched on May 29, Operation Aman Nusa 3 aims to secure the waters between Indonesia and the Philippines. Tompo said Brimob personnel would carry out maritime security operations and patrols.

“They will also make routine visits to villages and fishing communities to detect and gather information [on potential security threats] and to monitor mass organization activities. They will also coordinate with the Densus 88 counterterrorism squad to monitor radical movements,” said Tompo. 

He further said the Brimob personnel would focus their sea patrol activities in the working areas of the Talaud Police and Sangihe Police. The team will be equipped with patrol vessels and weapons. 

The Brimob personnel will be on duty for 90 days in Sangihe and Talaud. “Around three months. If the situation returns to normal, they can go home earlier, but, if security threats develop, more personnel will be deployed,” said North Sulawesi Police deputy chief Brig.Gen. Refdi Andri. (ebf)


*http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ed-to-guard-indonesia-philippine-borders.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia`s ship crew in Natuna incident repatriated from Vietnam*





Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Danang Gunawan Wibisono, crew of the supervisor ship of Indonesias Maritime Affairs and Fishery Ministry who was evacuated to Vietnam over the Natuna incident on May 21, has been repatriated on Monday.

"Repatriation (of Wibisono) has been implemented under intensive coordination between the governments of Indonesia and Vietnam through diplomatic channels between the two countries that have been well established," Maritime Affairs and Fishery Ministrys Secretary General Rifki Effendi Hardijanto said here on Tuesday.

Wibisono is the crew of the supervisor ship Hiu Macan 01 who participated in the arrest of five Vietnamese fishing boats in the Natuna Sea, Riau Islands, on May 21 last.

While carrying out the escort, the fishing vessel (of the Vietnamese) where Gunawan (was in to check), namely KH 97579 TS, sank in the fishing area. Gunawan was then evacuated to the nearest ship, namely the Vietnam Coast Guard ship.

"In a few days, Gunawan was on board the Vietnamese Coast Guard. Arriving at the Vietnam Coast Guard operation base in Ho Chi Min City, Gunawan was then handed over officially to the Indonesian Consulate General in Ho Chi Min City on May 27, 2017," Hardijanto explained.

In addition, the Maritime Affairs and Fishery Ministry (KKP) will also process the repatriation of some 343 crew members of Vietnam which are still housed in the offices of the Technical Implementation Unit of the Supervision of Maritime Resources and Fisheries (PSDKP) premises. 

"Fishermen who will be sent home (to Vietnam) are those caught by the fishery patrol ship in various operations for committing illegal fishing in Indonesian waters," according to the PSDKP director general Eko Djalmo Asmadi.(*) 

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...w-in-natuna-incident-repatriated-from-vietnam


*MoU signed between Indonesia and Germany*

*More investment and technology in maritime will come to Indonesia*





FPB 57 is ToT from Germany

*RI dan Jerman Jalin Kerja Sama Strategis di Sektor Maritim*

Jakarta - Kementerian Koordinator bidang Kemaritiman Republik Indonesia melakukan kerja sama bilateral dengan Jerman guna membangun poros kemaritiman di kedua negara tersebut.

Kerja sama tersebut tertuang dalam penandatanganan nota kesepahaman (MoU) antara Menteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan dengan Deputi Perdana Menteri Jerman Sigmar Gabriel, di kantor Kementerian Luar Negeri Jerman, Berlin, pada Rabu (31/5/2017).

Turut pula hadir mendampingi Deputi Bidang Koordinasi Kedaulatan Maritim Kemenko Kemaritiman Arif Havas Oegroseno, Deputi Bidang Koordinasi SDM, Iptek dan Budaya Maritim Kemenko Kemaritiman Safri Burhanuddin, Dubes RI untuk Jerman Fauzi Bowo serta beberapa staf khusus Menko Maritim.

Kerja sama antar kedua negara tersebut merupakan implementasi dari deklarasi bersama antara Indonesia dengan Jerman dalam kerjasama komprehensif yang sempat dilakukan di Jakarta pada 12 Juli 2012.

Adapun yang tertuang dalam kerja sama tersebut antara lain kerja sama strategis maritim, keamanan dan keselamatan laut, investasi infrastuktur maritim, investasi galangan kapal, kerjasama riset dan teknologi serta pelatihan.

Lebih lanjut, dalam kesempatan tersebut Luhut juga terlibat dalam dialog dengan Deputi Perdana Menteri Sigmar Gabriel. Melalui keterangan Deputi Havas diketahui kedua belah pihak mendiskusikan beberapa topik hangat terkait geopolitik di kedua kawasan. Termasuk mengenai keamanan laut, dan potensi kerjasama strategis yang dijalin Indonesia-Jerman ke depan.

"Kedua pihak membahas geopolitik di kawasan, keamanan laut, _counter terrorism_, dan kerja sama strategis Indonesia-Jerman," ujarnya seperti dikutip dari keterangan pers Kemenko Maritim, Kamis (01/06/2017).

Selanjutnya diakui Havas, pertemuan tersebut rencananya akan ditindak-lanjuti dengan dua kunjungan balasan Deputi Perdana Menteri Jerman Sigmar Gabriel dan kunjungan Menteri Transportasi dan Infrastruktur Digital Jerman Alexander Dobrindt.

"Deputi PM Jerman akan datang ke Indonesia setelah Pemilu Jerman sekitar akhir September atau awal Oktober, sedangkan untuk kerja sama di bidang Konektifitas Maritim, menteri transportasi Jerman akan datang ke Indonesia sekitar Bulan Juli," ungkapnya.
(ang/ang) 

https://finance.detik.com/berita-ek...-jalin-kerja-sama-strategis-di-sektor-maritim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia reinforces patrol to prevent ISIS infiltration from Philippines*

*



*
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Coordinating Minister for Security, Law and Political Affairs Wiranto said the government has intensified sea and over land patrols to prevent infiltration of ISIS militants from the Philippines to Indonesia.

We have strengthened patrols in the sea and over land. I have talked to the military chief and police chief to prevent possible attempts by ISIS to infiltrate its militants to Indonesia," the retired army general said here on Monday.

He expressed support for the Philippines fighting Maute armed rebels which are affiliated to the Iraqi Syria Islamic States that calls for Islamic takeover of power especially in predominantly Muslim countries .

The Philippine government is seeking to drive the Maute militants out of the Marawi city, a mainly Muslim city of 200,000 where fighters had torched and seized a school, a jail and a cathedral, and took more than a dozen hostages.

The Maute militants have seized the city on Mindanao island of southern Philippines over the past several days.

Wiranto said Indonesia would support the Philippines government to launch systematic attacks to foil attempt to establish ISIS base in southern Philippines.

He said it is very likely that a number of militants from Indonesia had joined the Philippine radicals, adding currently ISIS adopts the concept of divergence inviting sympathizers from various countries to be trained militarily.

It was also known that in the meantime ISIS has sent activists to all over the world including southeast Asia to recruit fighters from among sympathizers, he said .

"There are already 500 Indonesians leaving for Syria to join ISIS. It is possible there are ISIS agents in the Philippines," he said.

He said the National Agency Controlling Terrorism (BNPT) has been ordered to find data about the number of Indonesians joining the armed rebels in the neighboring country.

"But what is more important is to prevent them from growing and expand their operations to Indonesia," he said.

Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte has imposed martial law on Mindanao, that country's second-largest island and home to around 22 million people, to stop the spread of radical Islam. 

*http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...to-prevent-isis-infiltration-from-philippines*


*Government strengthens patrols in border areas*

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The government plans to strengthen patrols in a number of border areas in the country in order to prevent members of radical group Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) from entering Indonesia, Minister of Defence Ryamizard Ryacudu said.

"We have planned to disconnect their entry. The patrols, especially in border areas, need to be strengthened in the air, sea, and land sectors," he stated in the Ministry of Defence offices in Jakarta on Wednesday.

The former Army Chief of Staff noted that the efforts to strengthen defence in the country will also be done by placing military personnel in Indonesias outermost regions, including ones bordering the Philippines.

"The same applies for the northern part of Sulawesi, Kalimantan, Halmahera, and Ambon. The army personnel need to be more active there," he remarked.

Ryacudu admitted that since a year and a half ago, his office has highlighted the emergence of armed militant groups, affiliated with ISIS, in the southern part of the Philippines.

He believed that the presence of these radical groups in the Philippines can potentially impose threats not only to Indonesia but also to a number of other countries in the Southeast Asia region.

"I have reminded all party to be cautious. This group will return to the Philippines after they fail in Europe. We have predicted that in the past, and now it has become real," he stated.

For that reason, he encouraged all parties to support the governments efforts to push ISIS back in order to prevent them from spreading in Indonesia.(*)

*http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/111173/government-strengthens-patrols-in-border-areas*


*Indonesia to discuss ISIS prevention with Malaysia, Philippines*

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesias Minister of Defense Ryamizard Ryacudu said here on Wednesday Indonesia would discuss measures to prevent spread of ISIS in Southeast with the givernments of Malaysia and the Philippines.

"Later I will meet with all, with Malaysia and the Philippines at Shangri La Dialogue. We will discuss how the three countries would overcome it (ISIS)," he said at his office.

He explained Indonesia, Malaysia and the Philippines have so far cooperated in the field of security including in regional patrolling to deal with pirates in the borders of the three countries.

He said the emergence of current threat in the form of terrorism movement by an armed radical group that has disrupted peace in Southeast Asia must seriously be overcome by the three countries.

Moreover, it is suspected that South Philippines has been targeted to become the next ISIS base, he said.

"If the group in the Philippines spreads, then what will be the anticipation?. Bilateral meetings are very useful," he said.

Minister Ryamizard said he would seriously communicate with the Philippines with regard to providing assistance in case that country of President Rodigro Duterte would need it.

"There are issues that can be very sensitive but the Philippines must understand that the group is threatening his region. We will not be arbitrary as entering other regions is regulated by law," he said. (*)

*http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...uss-isis-prevention-with-malaysia-philippines*


*17 WNI berhasil dievakuasi dari Marawi*

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Sebanyak 17 warga negara Indonesia (WNI) berhasil dievakuasi dengan selamat dari wilayah konflik di Filipina bagian selatan, oleh tim evakuasi dari KBRI Manila dan KJRI Davao yang berkoordinasi dengan otoritas keamanan Filipina.

Melalui pesan singkat yang diterima Antara pada Kamis, Direktur Perlindungan WNI dan Badan Hukum Indonesia Kementerian Luar Negeri RI Lalu Muhammad Iqbal menjelaskan bahwa 11 WNI dievakuasi dari wilayah Marantao, Provinsi Lanao del Sur yang berjarak 20 kilometer dari Marawi City.

Sementara 6 WNI lainnya dievakuasi dari wilayah Sultan Naga Dimaporo, Provinsi Lanao del Norte.

Seluruh WNI tersebut kemudian dibawa ke Bandara Laguindingan, Mindanao Utara, dan langsung diterbangkan ke Davao City.

"Evakuasi dilakukan oleh dua tim berbeda setelah Menlu RI mendapat jaminan keamanan dari pemerintah Filipina untuk dilakukan proses evakuasi," ujar Iqbal.

Proses evakuasi dimulai pada Kamis pagi sekitar pukul 07.00 waktu setempat, setelah sempat tertunda beberapa hari karena situasi keamanan yang dinilai belum kondusif.

Proses evakuasi berawal dari informasi yang diterima Kemlu mengenai 16 WNI anggota Jamaah Tabligh dan 1 WNI yang menetap di Marawi yang terjebak di tengah konflik yang memanas di wilayah tersebut.

Setelah melakukan verifikasi status 17 WNI tersebut serta memastikan lokasi keberadaan mereka, Menlu Retno Marsudi segera memerintahkan pihak KBRI Manila dan KJRI Davao untuk memindahkan belasan WNI tersebut ke wilayah aman.

"Saat ini 17 WNI sudah berada di KJRI Davao dan akan segera dipulangkan ke Indonesia," kata Iqbal.

Sebelumnya, Wakil Presiden Jusuf Kalla menegaskan bahwa keberadaan 16 WNI di Filipina bagian selatan murni untuk tujuan dakwah, bukan terlibat aksi militan Kelompok Maute yang mengaku berafiliasi dengan teroris ISIS seperti yang diinformasikan oleh militer Filipina.

"Ya kan pergi berdakwah dia, itu jamaah tabligh yang selalu pergi berdamai-damai, tinggal di masjid, ada yang datang ke Indonesia, ada juga yang ke luar, itu dakwah damai, benar itu," tutur Jusuf Kalla.

Menurut Wapres, keyakinannya didasarkan pada laporan yang diberikan kepadanya dari kementerian dan lembaga terkait, serta dari rekam jejak lembaga dakwah yang rutin melakukan kunjungan ke Filipina, dan negara-negara lain.

(T.Y013/C004)


*http://www.antaranews.com/berita/632644/17-wni-berhasil-dievakuasi-dari-marawi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Bugs

Satria Manggala said:


> *Indonesia`s ship crew in Natuna incident repatriated from Vietnam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Danang Gunawan Wibisono, crew of the supervisor ship of Indonesias Maritime Affairs and Fishery Ministry who was evacuated to Vietnam over the Natuna incident on May 21, has been repatriated on Monday.
> 
> "Repatriation (of Wibisono) has been implemented under intensive coordination between the governments of Indonesia and Vietnam through diplomatic channels between the two countries that have been well established," Maritime Affairs and Fishery Ministrys Secretary General Rifki Effendi Hardijanto said here on Tuesday.
> 
> Wibisono is the crew of the supervisor ship Hiu Macan 01 who participated in the arrest of five Vietnamese fishing boats in the Natuna Sea, Riau Islands, on May 21 last.
> 
> While carrying out the escort, the fishing vessel (of the Vietnamese) where Gunawan (was in to check), namely KH 97579 TS, sank in the fishing area. Gunawan was then evacuated to the nearest ship, namely the Vietnam Coast Guard ship.
> 
> "In a few days, Gunawan was on board the Vietnamese Coast Guard. Arriving at the Vietnam Coast Guard operation base in Ho Chi Min City, Gunawan was then handed over officially to the Indonesian Consulate General in Ho Chi Min City on May 27, 2017," Hardijanto explained.
> 
> In addition, the Maritime Affairs and Fishery Ministry (KKP) will also process the repatriation of some 343 crew members of Vietnam which are still housed in the offices of the Technical Implementation Unit of the Supervision of Maritime Resources and Fisheries (PSDKP) premises.
> 
> "Fishermen who will be sent home (to Vietnam) are those caught by the fishery patrol ship in various operations for committing illegal fishing in Indonesian waters," according to the PSDKP director general Eko Djalmo Asmadi.(*)
> 
> http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...w-in-natuna-incident-repatriated-from-vietnam



Ohh... jadi ceritanya di selametin coast guard toh. Jadi vukan di tangkep. Ya bagus lah.

So he was rescued by the coast guard. That's good.


----------



## skyhigh88

Star Bugs said:


> Ohh... jadi ceritanya di selametin coast guard toh. Jadi vukan di tangkep. Ya bagus lah.
> 
> So he was rescued by the coast guard. That's good.



Itu sepertinya bahasa diplomasi aja sih... supaya situasi gk tmbh panas... klo emang diselamatin knp gak langsung dibalikin ke kapal KKP di TKP...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

skyhigh88 said:


> Itu sepertinya bahasa diplomasi aja sih... supaya situasi gk tmbh panas... klo emang diselamatin knp gak langsung dibalikin ke kapal KKP di TKP...


Nah ini..


----------



## Svantana

4 days patrolling, Philippines-Indonesia border is still conducive





Jakarta - The Indonesian Air Force has deployed a reconnaissance aircraft to anticipate the movement of ISIS members from Marawi, Philippines, to Indonesia, through the border in North Sulawesi. So far, there has been no indication of ISIS group movement at the border.

Maritime Patrol with reconnaissance aircraft belonging to Skadron 5 Makassar conducting surveillance in the North Waters of Manado. The operation, called Kilat Badik, has been going on for 4 days.

"While only 4 days is done, on average every one flight (duration) 3 hours to the borders of the South Philippines," said Commander of Squadron 5, Lt. Col. Pnb HLP Ambarita in a conversation with AFP on Friday (2/6/2017) . During the 4 days of this operation, conditions in the Sulawesi waters border with the Philippines are still conducive. There are indeed a number of ships passing either from or to the Philippines.

"But still normal, there is no suspicious indication," said Ambarita.

Boeing 737-200 reconnaissance aircraft in Operation Badik departure from Samud Ratulangi Airport, Manado. According to Ambarita, the reconnaissance is also done up to Miangas Island, North Sulawesi, one of the forerunner islands directly adjacent to the Philippines.

"From the observation around Miangas Island has not found anything to worry about the movement of ISIS members from the Philippines who fled to the sovereign territory of Indonesia," he explained. In addition to Miangas, reconnaissance is also done along the route Marampit Island and Marore Island, North Sulawesi . Until now there is no activity to worry about.

"There is only one fishing vessel that is active in the waters near Marore Island," said Ambarita.

"The observation operation will continue for the next few days to raise awareness," he added.

The Badik Lightning operation was led by the captain of the pilot, Major Pnb Hendro Sukamdani. In total there are 14 crews involved in the flight for the reconnaissance operation.

After 4 days of operation, according to Hendro, the condition of the forefront is declared safe. He and the team did not find anything suspicious either at the harbor or along the coast. "There is no suspicious activity from the Philippines that leads to Indonesia and the infrastructure is in good condition and stable," Hendro said when contacted separately , Friday (2/6).

Therefore, Hendro asked residents not to worry about the turmoil in the Philippines. People are asked to do the usual activities.

"There is not the slightest upheaval, people can do their routine activities safely," Hendro said.










Detiknews.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

FNSS-Pindad Kaplan MT with Cockerill CT-CV 105HP turret. Credit to FNSS.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia, Germany sign maritime cooperation agreement*

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and Germany signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on maritime cooperation in Berlin on Wednesday.

The document was signed by Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan and Deputy Prime Minister of Germany Sigmar Gabriel, who is concurrently foreign minister, according to a press statement of the ministry on Friday.

The agreement is an implementation of a joint declaration on comprehensive cooperation between Indonesia and Germany, which was issued in Jakarta on July 12, 2012.

*The MoU will cover strategic cooperation in maritime, sea security and safety, maritime infrastructure investment, ship building investment, research and technology, as well as training.*

During the visit in Berlin, Pandjaitan was accompanied by his deputy in charge of maritime sovereignty coordination Arif Havas Oegroseno; deputy in charge of human resources, science and technology, and maritime culture Safri Burhanuddin; and Indonesian Ambassador to Germany Fauzi Bowo.

Pandjaitan and Gabriel discussed matters related to regional geopolitics, sea security, counterterrorism, and strategic cooperation between the two countries.

To follow up on the agreement, Gabriel and German Digital Transportation and Infrastructure Minister Alenander Dobrint are expected to visit Indonesia.

"The German deputy prime minister will visit Indonesia after elections are held in Germany in late September or October, while for intensifying cooperation in maritime connectivity, the German transportation minister will visit in July," Oegroseno revealed.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/111195/indonesia-germany-sign-maritime-cooperation-agreement

more investment and technology will be usefull for Indonesia maritime

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*National Code Cyber Agency officially formed*
18 hours ago | 744 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo has signed the Presidential Regulation no. 53/2017 on National Code Cyber Agency (BSSN).

The presidential regulation was set by Widodo on May 19, 2017, according to the official website of the Cabinet Secretariat.

In the regulation, BSSN is tasked to implement cyber security effectively and efficiently by utilizing, developing, and consolidating all elements related to cyber security.

The BSSN is accountable to the president through the Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs, headed by a chief, and assisted by the General Secretariat and four deputies, namely Deputy for Identification and Detection, Deputy for Protection, Deputy for Mitigation and Recovery, and Deputy for Monitoring and Control.

The head of BSSN is appointed and dismissed upon the proposal of the Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs, in accordance with the provisions of legislation. The General Secretary and Deputy are appointed and dismissed by the president on the recommendation of the Head of BSSN, in accordance with the provisions of the legislation.

The State Code Institute (LSN) and the Directorate of Information Security are under the Directorate General of Applications and Informatics and the Ministry of Communications and Informatics that will merge with the BSSN.

Equipment, financing, archives, and documents at the Information Security Directorate of the Ministry of Communications and Informatics, Indonesia Security Incident Response Team on Internet Infrastructure (ID-SIRTII), and the State Code Institute are transferred to BSSN.(*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/111184/national-code-cyber-agency-officially-formed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*4 Indonesia warships near Philliphines border*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

AirNav Ambil Alih Kontrol Langit Batam dan Kepri Mulai Tahun Ini

Pengambilalihan ruang udara Blok ABC milik Indonesia yang masih dikuasai Singapura dan Malaysia direncanakan rampung pada tahun 2019.






Direktur Operasional Perum Lembaga Penyelenggara Pelayanan Navigasi Penerbangan Indonesia (LPPNPI) atau _AirNav Indonesia _ Wisnu Daryono _menargetkan, tahun ini, pihaknya sudah dapat mengelola penerbangan di Blok ABC yang ketinggiannya di bawah 20.000 kaki._

"Secara bertahap, tahun ini kami sudah mengambil wilayah sekitar 20.000 kaki ke bawah. Mudah-mudahan tahun ini beres, penerbangan di bawah 20.000 kaki diatur AirNav Indonesia," kata Wisnu, kepada Kompas.com, Sabtu (27/5/2017).

_Adapun ruang udara blok ABC berada di atas Kepulauan Riau yang meliputi Batam, TanjungPinang, Karimun, dan Natuna._

Ruang udara blok ABC dikendalikan oleh Singapura dan Malaysia, ketika dua negara tersebut masih di bawah jajahan Inggris, atau sejak tahun 1946.

Saat ini, kata dia, AirNav Indonesia tengah meningkatkan pelayanan di Natuna dari Aeronautical Flight Information Services (AFIS) menjadi Area Aerodrome Control (ADC) dan Approach Control (APP).

Kegiatan ini ditargetkan rampung akhir tahun ini. "Sampai tahun depan menjadi terminal control area sambil melakukan proses-proses komunikasi dengan Singapura dan organisasi penerbangan internasional," kata Wisnu.

Penguasaan ruang udara secara penuh ini akan meningkatkan martabat Indonesia sebagai negara yang berdaulat.

Tingginya harga diri Indonesia di mata dunia ini melebihi keuntungan dari sektor lain yang akan didapat, contohnya ekonomi.

Penguasaan ruang udara Blok ABC ini juga akan membawa dampak yang besar terhadap pendapatan negara dari segi ekonomi.

Yakni melalui pemasukan atas lalu lintas pesawat komersil.

"Selama ini izin ATC Clearance itu dari Sinvapura, kalau kami ambil alih, AirNav Indonesia yang akan melayani. Tidak perlu lagi minta izin Singapura," kata Wisnu.

_http://bisniskeuangan.kompas.com/re...angan.di.bawah.20.000.kaki.di.batam.tahun.ini_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Satria Manggala

Peacekeepers Day @ Camp Garuda Contingen, Mpok

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Problematic landing station belonging to Malaysia's Sacofa in Natuna demolished

Indonesia on Tuesday began to demolish a landing station that Malaysian telecommunications infrastructure company Sacofa Sdn Bhd had built on Anambas Island, one of the Natuna islands in Riau Islands province.






_The facility, which was built in 2002, was connected to a submarine cable the Indonesian Military (TNI) viewed as a security threat and a violation of Indonesian sovereignty._






The chief of the team sent to demolish the "Sarawak Gateway" landing station, First Adm. Semi Djoni Putra, said _the facility violated a 1983 law that ratified an Indonesian-Malaysian agreement on laying submarine cables and a 1985 law that ratified the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS)_.

"The firm holds principle license, but their operations are illegal and do not contribute to our national interest. On May 4, we summoned them, asked them to dismantle [the landing station] but they did not respond," Semi said.






_Heavy equipment destroyed a land facility that consisted of six rooms, namely a guard room, a store room, a battery room, an equipment room, a generator room and a diesel tank room._

Last month, TNI commander Gen. Gator Nurmantyo asserted Sacofa’s server and fiber optic cable infrastructure projects in the area must cease operations. The Foreign Ministry has said the 1982 agreement that was ratified in 1983 only allows Malaysia to build underwater facilities.

Anambas Information and Communications Agency head Jefrizal said he supported the move as _residents had been questioning the existence of the Malaysian facility for years_. Locals had been barred from entering the complex by foreigners who controlled the site.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...to-malaysias-sacofa-in-natuna-demolished.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NEKONEKO

*PH, Malaysia, Indonesia to start joint patrols off Mindanao vs militants*

SINGAPORE—Malaysia, the Philippines and Indonesia will launch joint patrols in waters off the Mindanao region this month to counter threats from Islamic State group militants, Malaysia’s defense minister said Saturday.

Hishammuddin Hussein made the comments at a security conference in Singapore as Philippine troops continued to battle self-styled Islamic State group gunmen who attacked the city of Marawi on Mindanao island nearly two weeks ago.

Hishammuddin said joint sea patrols in the waters bordering the three nations would kick off on June 19, with air patrols starting at a later date.

Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte has declared martial law in Mindanao in response to the crisis, describing the attack on Marawi as the start of a major campaign by IS to establish a foothold in the Philippines.

Security analysts say IS is planning to establish a “province” in the southern island of Mindanao as part of its efforts to set up a caliphate in Southeast Asia.

“If you talk about Sulu Straits (it) … would involve Malaysia, Indonesia and the Philippines,” Hishammuddin told delegates to Shangri-La Dialogue, an annual security summit.

“So within Asean, we decided at least these three countries, to avoid being accused of doing nothing, the three of us took the initiative to have the joint patrol… initiatives in the Sulu Straits,” he added, referring to the Association of Southeast Asian Nations.

Hishammuddin said Malaysia, Indonesia and Singapore have carried out successful joint patrols in the Malacca Strait bordering their countries to fight maritime piracy.

Analysts have said the porous maritime borders between the three countries make it hard to detect the movement of militants.

Mindanao is “the primary area in the region where Islamist militant groups are still able to operate with some freedom of operation, run training camps, and conduct frequent attacks,” said Otso Iho, senior analyst at IHS Jane’s Terrorism and Insurgency Centre (JTIC).

“This level of lawlessness and the fact that the space is difficult for government forces and institutions to effectively govern makes it the most likely place for a declaration,” he told Agence France-Presse.

“It’s also the location where the vast majority of Southeast Asian groups that have pledged allegiance to the Islamic State are based.”

Hishammuddin and other defence ministers who spoke at the conference also warned of the threat posed by returning Southeast Asian militants who are fighting with the IS in Iraq and Syria where the group is losing territory.

“This however then gives rise to the disturbing prospect that the Asia-Pacific is now in DAESH’s crosshairs,” he said, using an alternative acronym for the group.

The threat is “real and multidimensional, whether from returning fighters, regional franchises or more disturbingly, from self-radicalized lone wolves,” he added.

http://globalnation.inquirer.net/15...start-joint-patrols-off-mindanao-vs-militants


*Indonesia invites Singapore to join joint patrols in Sulu Sea, says Indonesian Defence Minister*

SINGAPORE - Indonesia has invited Singapore to take part in joint sea patrols to fight maritime crime and terrorism in the Sulu Sea, said Indonesian Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu on Saturday (June 3).

Indonesia, Malaysia and the Philippines had agreed in May last year to conduct coordinated sea patrols and establish a hotline to combat piracy and kidnappings in waters bordering the three nations.

"We invite Singapore to join this platform," Mr Ryamizard told The Straits Times in an interview at an annual security summit at the Shangri-La Hotel.
Dozens of tourists, traders, fishermen and sailors have been kidnapped by the notorious Abu Sayyaf group in the waters surrounding the Philippines' Sulu archipelago, which include the Sulu Sea and the northern limit of the Celebes Sea.
The joint trilateral maritime patrols, slated to begin soon, are aimed at ensuring safety in these waters.

Speaking through a translator, Mr Ryamizard said Indonesia has explored some "potential involvement of Singapore to join this effort", and that there is a "high possibility" of Singapore doing so.
Singapore has previously welcomed the efforts by Indonesia, Malaysia and the Philippines to deal with maritime terrorism and kidnapping incidents in their waters.

The Republic has offered the assistance of the Information Fusion Centre in Changi Naval Base, which provides maritime data.

Mr Ryamizard, who will speak at a plenary session at the Shangri-La Dialogue on Sunday, also requested other countries such as Thailand to join the effort.

"So it will become not only a trilateral engagement, but a four or five-lateral arrangement," he said.

Turning to the threat of terrorism, Mr Ryamizard noted that Indonesia, with its majority-Muslim population, is vulnerable to its people being radicalised by terror groups like the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria (ISIS).

The country has been hit by a spate of terror attacks in recent years, including twin suicide bombings at the Kampung Melayu bus terminal in East Jakarta on May 24 which killed three Indonesian police officers and injured 10 others.

ISIS claimed responsibility for the attacks two days later, with one of the bombers understood to have links to militants in Poso.

While the total number of radicalised groups in Indonesia is "not so significant" - about 700 - Indonesia has to anticipate and take precautions to counter radical ideologies, Mr Ryamizard said.

"We have to protect their mindsets," he said, adding that the way to do so is to counter radical ideology with true Islamic teachings, which are more moderate.

http://www.straitstimes.com/world/i...-in-sulu-sea-says-indonesian-defence-minister

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## striver44

Source:kaskus
Indonesian troops embark for East Timor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Learning How To Prepare For The Future*





One of the highlights for the students was to look closer to the Gripen system, from conceptual design and model based system engineering to see the fighter perform a flying test and meeting the pilot André (Bulan) Brännström.





Saab together with the Swedish Defence University educates Indonesian officers and engineers from the defence industry in strategic defence planning. The course is part of the scholarship gift that was handed over to the Indonesian President 2013.

During the last two weeks, 16 officers from the Indonesian Armed Forces, together with three engineers from the Indonesian defence industry have been studying triple helix, scenario development and technology forecasting.

The course is developed by the Defense University (Försvarshögskolan FHS) together with and Saab and showcases how the different entities work together in order to be better anticipate the future and develop the capabilities needed to meet threats and future challenges. The course, divided into three parts, started with an introductory week in Indonesia and is now concluding the second part, which has taken part in Sweden. The final and third part of the course will be in August in Indonesia.




Commander Stefan Silfverskiöld at the Defence University and responsible for the course. I am very impressed by our students. I fully agree with Brigadier General Johan Stjernfalk who visited the students at the Defence University on behalf of the Swedish Defence Minister Peter Hultqvist – we were totally blown away by the students’ presentations. We got insights from the bright students and one of the major success factors were the mix of officers from all branches together with industry representatives.

The participants are officers from the Indonesian Armed Forces Head Quarter, Navy, Air Force and the Army. In addition there are also participants from the Indonesian industry. They together make up a group that, besides from receiving the education, have also been given the opportunity to on sight see concrete examples of what the course aims to teach in the form of the end result such as Ground Base Air Defence, sensor and radars and also Gripen.

The executive course in strategic defence planning is part of Saabs ongoing educational program with Indonesia, where Saab together with Swedish Armed Forces and academia, delivers education to students and young professionals. The program focus on knowledge transfer but is also tailored for supporting Saab business opportunities in Indonesia. Saab Global Innovation is responsible for the ambitious program that includes guest lectures from Saab experts, master scholarships to students to study at a Swedish universities and executive courses focusing on the defence strategy planning, triple helix and innovation.





The students at the Swedish Defence University together with Brigadier General Johan Stjernfalk, Swedish Ministry of Defence, Commander Stefan SIlfverskiöld and Anders Foyer from the Swedish Defence University and Roland Holmlund and Björn Kullberg from Saab.





The course participants are from all branches in the Indonesian Armed Forces together with engineers from the defence industry.


*Saab*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Anti RPG armor kit for Anoa2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

pr1v4t33r said:


> Anti RPG armor kit for Anoa2
> 
> View attachment 401363


TNI should buy one of these and put in anoa who operates over seas


----------



## Nike

Satria Manggala said:


> TNI should buy one of these and put in anoa who operates over seas



offer them to Pinoy, their oldies stock of V150 cant hold the ground against RPG attacks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Indonesian made LPD join the fight in marawi, transporting m113 apc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pandur2 kapan dateng nih... rencana Juli mau sertifikasi ya?





_Pandur2 + Samson _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

pr1v4t33r said:


> kayaknya repost sih... cmiiw
> 
> Anti RPG armor kit for Anoa2
> 
> View attachment 401363





striver44 said:


> Indonesian made LPD join the fight in marawi, transporting m113 apc



The top armor is anti RPG kit made by Denmark company Composhield
Normal Anoa bolt on armor (latter picture) is made by ATF, a Dutch company


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Var Dracon said:


> The top armor is anti RPG kit made by Denmark company Composhield.



Yup, first revealed on IDEX 2013








Var Dracon said:


> Normal Anoa bolt on armor (latter picture) is made by AT&F, a Dutch company



Wait, so the addon armor is not made/produced by pindad? or they only assist PINDAD to design and build the armor?





>>> After some reading, found out that AT&F & Composhield arranged a JV company, Composhield A/S and market the armor solution for ANOA2. But looks like Anoa2 only adopt the bolt-on armor for now.





_addon Armor solution for Anoa2_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

pr1v4t33r said:


> Yup, first revealed on IDEX 2013
> View attachment 401574
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so the addon armor is not made/produced by pindad? or they only assist PINDAD to design and build the armor?
> View attachment 401575
> 
> 
> >>> After some reading, found out that AT&F & Composhield arranged a JV company, Composhield A/S and market the armor solution for ANOA2. But looks like Anoa2 only adopt the bolt-on armor for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _addon Armor solution for Anoa2_



Sir, I dont know if Pindad can built these bolted on armor, but the research is made by Dutch-Denmark company.

I dont know if there is any technological transfer between the companies, but since ATF has access to Anoa blueprint and models, it is possible that Pindad can built them (by TOT).


----------



## Satria Manggala

Two Indonesia Warship arrived at Darwin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

Indonesia submarine docking at new facility in Palu Bay. Simple but nice dock by the way...n beautiful background ...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Satria Manggala

At lanal Palu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

First Indonesia Pilot Reached 3000 hours flight with F16

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Grup 1 #Kopassus #pemukul #Papua










Sanca and Komodo








gondes said:


> Indonesia submarine docking at new facility in Palu Bay. Simple but nice dock by the way...n beautiful background ...
> 
> View attachment 401743


Masih bening, gak kek koarmatim

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

FNSS-Pindad Medium Tank. Credit to FNSS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

Pindad Farming machinery (credit : AutoVeron JKGR)





Multifunction Tractor PTM-90





Amphibious Tiller PA-1800





Harvester PP-160

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Intercontingen Shooting Championship, Lebanon*

Indonesia won pistol class





Indonesia Battalioan with score 230 (81.79.70).
Indbatt (India Battalion) with score 229 (78.78.73)
Malbatt (Malay Battalion) with score 217 (75.73.69).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

mandala said:


> FNSS-Pindad Medium Tank. Credit to FNSS.








From Kaskus, Indonesia will use Cockerill 3000 Series turret said Pindad officer Windu Paramata ...











Badak Pindad with 90 mm calibre

Cockerill Missile Solutions





The question is will Indonesia buy falarick missiles ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Satria Manggala said:


> The question is will Indonesia buy falarick missiles ?



we will, in time... just don't ask me when..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

pr1v4t33r said:


> Yup, first revealed on IDEX 2013
> View attachment 401574
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so the addon armor is not made/produced by pindad? or they only assist PINDAD to design and build the armor?
> View attachment 401575
> 
> 
> >>> After some reading, found out that AT&F & Composhield arranged a JV company, Composhield A/S and market the armor solution for ANOA2. But looks like Anoa2 only adopt the bolt-on armor for now.







_addon Armor solution for Anoa2_

here cheap solution from Philliphines ... uses ordinary cardboard to protect tank.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Satria Manggala said:


> here cheap solution from Philliphines ... uses ordinary cardboard to protect tank.



Poor man's armor... TNI have been through that difficult time before, like decade ago.. we are aiming for world class, professional armed forces now...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

*Russia, Indonesia Finalize Contract on Su-35 Fighter Deliveries*

MILITARY & INTELLIGENCE
14:17 06.06.2017 (updated 14:32 06.06.2017)

*Rostec Director for International Cooperation and Regional Policy Department Victor Kladov said that the contract between Rostec and Indonesia on the delivery of Su-35 fighters is agreed on.*

MOSCOW (Sputnik) — Russia's Rostec state corporation has finalized a contract with Indonesia on the delivery of Su-35 fighters, Rostec Director for International Cooperation and Regional Policy Department Victor Kladov said Tuesday.

"The contract is agreed on," Kladov told reporters.

Russia and Indonesia launched negotiations over the draft Su-35 contract in March, a senior Russia's Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation (FSMTC) told Sputnik at the time.

The Su-35 fighter was developed by Russia's Sukhoi Company aircraft manufacturer between 2003 and 2008. It was first introduced to a foreign audience at the 2013 Paris Air Show as a "4++ generation" heavily-upgraded derivative of the Su-27 multirole fighter.

https://sputniknews.com/military/201706061054357456-russia-indonesia-su-35/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Satria Manggala

Indonesia military gear by PT Molay Satrya Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inspector Spacetime

How come Indonesia doesn't have it's own 'country watch' section on the forum? Make one please?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

3D printed D7 CH sniper rifle made by Komodo Armaments (credit : twitter Komodo Armament)









Their 3D printer (credit : Detik finance)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes

PT Molay is planning to build their factory in Gunung Kidul area. They produce military equipment such as helmet, tactical suits, etc. Once this is realized, I hope they get a lot of orders from TNI and make the soldiers look more 'modern'. This can boost soldiers' morale.



Satria Manggala said:


> Indonesia military gear by PT Molay Satrya Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Satria Manggala said:


> _addon Armor solution for Anoa2_
> 
> here cheap solution from Philliphines ... uses ordinary cardboard to protect tank.



Nahhh....... cardboard doesnt stop rpg, but it'll probably stop some 40mm grenade launcher munition whuch maute/abu sayyaf had plenty of

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

The Federal
Government has said it has
recognized the drugs
emergency situation in
Indonesia and pleaded for commuting death penalty to
life imprisonment.

In a Joint Communique on
bilateral meeting held between
minister of foreign affairs
Geoffrey Onyeama and
Indonesia Foreign Affairs
Minister Mrs Retno Marsudi

The Minister of Foreign Affairs
of the Republic of Indonesia, H
E. Mrs. Retno L. P. Marsudi paid
an official working visit to
Nigeria from 3-5 June. 2017 to
attend the 4th Nigeria-ndonesia Business Forum and hold
bilateral discussions with the
Minister of Foreign Affairs of
the Federal Republic of Nigeria
H. E. Geoffrey Onyeama.

*The establishment of a joint
venture company on small
armaments in Nigeria; The
establishment of a facility to
assemble components of the
Indonesian Aerospace N219 aircraft in Nigeria; Completion
of the purchase of military
equipment, airplanes, and
hangar facilities by the Nigerian
National Agency for Science
and Engineering Infrastructure.*

Agreed to work together to
strengthen cooperation in the
energy sector in both upstream
and downstream industries
between state-owned
companies of the two countries. Considering the
significant amount of oil and
gas transaction through third
countries, the Ministers agreed:
To consider Indonesia’s request
for direct oil trade on a Government-to-Government
basis in accordance with the
enabling laws of both countries.

The need to explore the
linkages of greater direct oil
trade and development projects
and products between the two
countries. Shared the view that
palm oil significantly contributes to economic and
social development, and agreed
on enhancing cooperation on
the development of palm oil
industry, namely through the
participation of Nigeria in the Council of Palm Oil Producing
Countries (CPOPC).

Affirmed that people-to-people
contact provides a more solid
foundation for strengthening
and deepening of mutual
understanding between the
peoples of the two countries and to encourage increased
flow of scholars, students, mass
media and youth exchange
programmes between the two
countries.

Agreed that Nigeria and
Indonesia would increase
sharing of best practices and
capacity building for the
achievement of Sustainable
Development Goals (SDGS) and the Economic Recovery and
Growth Plan (ERGP). Notable
areas of cooperation would
include agriculture, fisheries,
good governance, SMEs and
industry.

http://www.vanguardngr.com/2017/06/nigerians-death-row-fg-begs-indonesia/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

gondes said:


> PT Molay is planning to build their factory in Gunung Kidul area. They produce military equipment such as helmet, tactical suits, etc. Once this is realized, I hope they get a lot of orders from TNI and make the soldiers look more 'modern'. This can boost soldiers' morale.


But Armoguard Lite and Sritex already able to produce them (armor, helmet, and other gear).
Well, I think it's okay to have other one though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBT. Credit to Indomiliter.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Russian company says it will deliver Su-35 fighter jets to Indonesia
*
Source: Xinhua | 2017-06-07
*




*
MOSCOW, June 6 (Xinhua) -- The contract for the delivery of modern Russian Su-35 fighter jets to Indonesia has been agreed upon, the Russian state-owned industrial and defense conglomerate Rostec said Tuesday.

"The contract for the delivery of the Su-35 to Indonesia has been agreed upon and it will be signed this year," TASS news agency quoted Viktor Kladov, Rostec's director for international cooperation and regional policy, as saying.

The value of the contract and the expected time of delivery were not mentioned.

RIA Novosti news agency reported that Russia was interested in Indonesia's natural rubber and palm oil in exchange for the aircraft.

Earlier, Indonesian media reported that the country intended to buy 10 Su-35 aircraft from Russia to replace its aging U.S.-made F-5E Tiger II fleet.

The Su-35 single-seat twin-engine multi-purpose fighter was developed by Russia's Sukhoi aircraft manufacturer between 2003 and 2008 as a heavily-modernized version of the Su-27 fighter.

The Indonesian Air Force has previously purchased Russian-made Su-27 and Su-30 fighters.
*
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/20..._136345145.htm

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

KAPLAN MEDIUM TANK
MMWT FNSS-PINDAD

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Densus 88 tangkap terduga teroris di Gunung Kidul*
Selasa, 6 Juni 2017 22:29 WIB | 2.505 Views
Pewarta: Luqman Hakim




Anggota Densus 88 Anti Teror (ANTARA FOTO/Wahdi Septiawan)

Yogyakarta (ANTARA News) - Tim Densusu 88 Mabes Polri menangkap seorang terduga teroris berinisial RS (34) di Desa Kepek, Kecamatan Wonosari, Kabupaten Gunung Kidul, Daerah Istimewa Yogyakarta, Selasa.

Komandan Satuan Brimob Polda DIY, Komisaris Besar Polisi Dadang Rahardja saat ditemui di Mako Brimob DIY, Selasa malam, membenarkan penangkapan itu. Menurut dia, penangkapan dilakukan dibantu petugas Polres Gunung Kidul dan Polda DIY sekitar pukul 10.00 WIB dan saat ini telah diamankan di Mako Brimob Polda DIY.

"Satu orang. Sementara diamankan di Mako Brimob. Ia diamankan dengan barang-barang seperti buku tabungan," kata Dadang.

Menurut Dadang, untuk sementara RS diduga memiliki keterkaitan dengan jaringan-jaringan teroris di Indonesia.

Namun demikian, menurut dia, kepastian spesifik jaringan teroris yang diikuti RS masih akan didalami Tim Densus 88.

"Diperkirakan termasuk jaringan teroris nanti pendalamannya sama Densus 88," kata dia.

Ia mengatakan RS akan diterbangkan ke Jakarta pada Rabu (7/6) untuk dilakukan pendalaman di Kantor Densus 88 Mabes Polri. "Karena malam ini sudah tidak ada jadwal penerbangan insyaAllah akan diberangkatkan ke Jakarta besok pagi," kata dia.
Editor: B Kunto Wibisono

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Husshhhh Pindad lagi mengembangkan SPR-4, yang sekarang masih berada di Litbang. Wujud sudah jadi tapi fotonya masih harus ditahan


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Var Dracon said:


> But Armoguard Lite and Sritex already able to produce them (armor, helmet, and other gear). Well, I think it's okay to have other one though



Sritex is more export oriented, since their customer are mostly overseas. So maybe their pricing is a little bit on the high end. More local producer will definitely bring more competition and innovation, and that's always good for business and for the customer.



anas_nurhafidz said:


> Husshhhh Pindad lagi mengembangkan SPR-4, yang sekarang masih berada di Litbang. Wujud sudah jadi tapi fotonya masih harus ditahan



SPR-2 untuk anti material, SPR-3 untuk sniper rifle, klo SPR-4 untuk apa?


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> Sritex is more export oriented, since their customer are mostly overseas. So maybe their pricing is a little bit on the high end. More local producer will definitely bring more competition and innovation, and that's always good for business and for the customer.
> 
> 
> 
> SPR-2 untuk anti material, SPR-3 untuk sniper rifle, klo SPR-4 untuk apa?



Anti-sniper material


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Sritex is more export oriented, since their customer are mostly overseas. So maybe their pricing is a little bit on the high end. More local producer will definitely bring more competition and innovation, and that's always good for business and for the customer.
> 
> 
> 
> SPR-2 untuk anti material, SPR-3 untuk sniper rifle, klo SPR-4 untuk apa?



nembak burung


----------



## Nike

CONTENT PREVIEW
Industry
*Russia, Indonesia to sign Su-35 contract this year, report says*
*Gabriel Dominguez, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
07 June 2017
Moscow will sign a contract with Jakarta this year for the delivery of Sukhoi Su-35 'Flanker-E' multirole fighter aircraft to the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU), the Russian TASS news agency reported on 6 June.

"Prior consent has been reached on the contract to deliver Su-35s to Indonesia, it will be [signed] this year," Viktor Kladov, director for international co-operation and regional policy at Russia's defence industry holding company, Rostec, was quoted as saying by the state-owned media outlet.

Indonesian defence minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said in 2016 that the Ministry of Defence (MoD) in Jakarta was considering the acquisition of eight Su-35s.


soon they will come

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

Joint Exercise with Force Commander Reserve (FCR) France







_Joint Vehicle Patrol_, _Explosive Ordnance Disposal_ (EOD), K-9 and _Hand to Hand Combat Training_.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

menara-suar-di-perairan-karang-unarang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Tuh SPR-4 Sniper Rifle, perkembangan dari SPR-3. Model dari permintaan User, kek AX gituh modele hihi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBT. Credit to Indomiliter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

CAESAR 155mm SPH of the Indonesian Army Kostrad 9th Field Artillery Battallion. Credit to Batalyon Armed 9 Kostrad.
















https://www.instagram.com/batalyonarmed9kostrad/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

>>> More publication bite the news, hope this plan can be realized sooner than later...

Indonesia, Russia Have Finalized Contract for Delivery of Su-35 Fighter Jets

The final contract is to be inked this year, according to a senior Russian defense industry official.






Indonesia and Russia purportedly have finalized a contract for the procurement of an unknown number of Russian-made Su-35S ‘Flanker-E’ multirole fighter jets for the Indonesia Air Force (TNI-AU), according to Russian media reports.

“Prior consent has been reached on the contract to deliver Su-35 to Indonesia, it will be (signed) this year,” said Viktor Kladov, the director of Rostec’s international cooperation and regional policy department, on June 6, according to _TASS_ news agency.

Indonesian officials have so far not confirmed that a deal has been reached. Over the past two years, Russian defense industry officials have repeatedly announced that the signing of a final contract was imminent only to find the Indonesian government holding up the conclusion of the agreement for various reasons including disagreement over offset obligations and technology transfers.

As my colleague Prashanth Parameswaran explained back in May, “in truth such technical issues are also only one part of an often complex story than tends to characterize big-ticket Indonesian defense acquisitions, which are in turn tied to the broader structural and institutional challenges that the country’s military modernization faces as well as the choices that it ultimately makes.”

The TNI-AU purportedly intends to procure eight to ten Su-35 fighter jets. Indonesia and Russia started negotiations over a possible aircraft deal already in late 2015, as I explained:

_A joint military-technical cooperation commission began talks in late in November 2015 in Jakarta to discuss details of the contract, including technological transfers. (Indonesian law stipulates that at least 35 percent of the aircraft’s technology needs to be transferred to the country as part of the defense deal.)_

The TNI-AU has so far not publicly confirmed how many aircraft it intends to purchase, although the Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said in 2016 that the Ministry of Defence (MoD) was mulling the procurement of eight warplanes. There has been considerable back and forth over the exact number of aircraft to be sold during over the last two years, as I noted elsewhere:

_First, Indonesia considered buying 16 new warplanes. This number went down to 10 as talks progressed. According to press reports, both sided eventually settled on eight, with an option of procuring two additional Su-35s in the future. The contract under negotiation also includes pilot training and knowledge transfers through a military exchange program._

Indonesian officials repeatedly said that no selection has been made:

_n January 2017, Indonesia’s new Air Force chief, Air Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto, made it clear that no selection has been made so far. The TNI-AU is still considering Western models including the SAAB JAS39 Gripen from Sweden and a more advanced variant of the F-16 Fighting Falcon combat aircraft. In total, the TNI-AU intends to procure at least 16 new fighter jets for an estimated $1.5 billion.

During the visit of a Russian delegation to the Indonesian Ministry of Defense in May, Indonesian defense officials said that the Su-35 fighter jet is still under evaluation by the ministry’s procurement team.

http://thediplomat.com/2017/06/indo...-contract-for-delivery-of-su-35-fighter-jets/_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

TNI Strengthens Border Areas to Avoid ISIS Spread from Marawi

*TEMPO.CO*, *Ternate* - TNI plans to add its personnel in North Maluku and Sulawesi, to combat against the possibility of ISIS militias coming from Marawi, South Philippines.

“*I will add one Army infantry company and several warships. I will secure every coastal area in North Maluku,*” National Armed Forces (TNI) Commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo said on Thursday, June 8.

The Indonesian Air Force will also deploy its personnel to operate above border areas.

General Gatot called on the Indonesian public to be aware of strangers amongst them. “Immediately report to the Police or Military if you detect the presence of unknown people and [if they're] probably arriving from Marawi,” he said.

Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal, and Security Affairs, Wiranto, guaranteed that he would increase the surveillance in Indonesia’s border areas.

Wiranto plans to conduct a meeting with officials from border regions in order to stop the spread of the threat from Marawi to other regions in Indonesia.

https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2017/...Border-Areas-to-Avoid-ISIS-Spread-from-Marawi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Satria Manggala said:


> TNI Strengthens Border Areas to Avoid ISIS Spread from Marawi
> 
> *TEMPO.CO*, *Ternate* - TNI plans to add its personnel in North Maluku and Sulawesi, to combat against the possibility of ISIS militias coming from Marawi, South Philippines.
> 
> “*I will add one Army infantry company and several warships. I will secure every coastal area in North Maluku,*” National Armed Forces (TNI) Commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo said on Thursday, June 8.
> 
> The Indonesian Air Force will also deploy its personnel to operate above border areas.
> 
> General Gatot called on the Indonesian public to be aware of strangers amongst them. “Immediately report to the Police or Military if you detect the presence of unknown people and [if they're] probably arriving from Marawi,” he said.
> 
> Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal, and Security Affairs, Wiranto, guaranteed that he would increase the surveillance in Indonesia’s border areas.
> 
> Wiranto plans to conduct a meeting with officials from border regions in order to stop the spread of the threat from Marawi to other regions in Indonesia.
> 
> https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2017/...Border-Areas-to-Avoid-ISIS-Spread-from-Marawi



actually there is plan to reviving Morotai military base (every WW II addicts must know the name), as Morotai is actually very vital and strategic for our islands defends doctrin as the Japs had shown it before.

*TNI AKAN BANGUN PANGKALAN MILITER DI MOROTAI*
8 JUNE 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT




_KRI Diponegoro 365 (CNN)_

Panglima TNI, Jenderal Gatot Nurmantyo, mengungkapkan dalam waktu dekat akan membangun markas militer di Pulau Motorai. Ini merupakan salah satu pulau terluar di Indonesia bagian timur yang dekat dengan perbatasan Filipina. 

Menurut Panglima, pulau Morotai sangat strategis sehingga akan dibangun pertahanan militer TNI guna mencegah gangguan keamanan teritorial.

“Presiden Joko Widodo pernah sampaikan bahwa Pulau Morotai akan menjadi pertahanan militer dengan membangun kekuatan alutsista,” kata Gatot seusai salat tarawih di Masjid Almunawar, Kota Ternate, Provinsi Maluku Utara, Rabu malam 7 Juni 2017.

Gatot mengatakan, rencana pelaksanaan pembangunan kekuatan alutsista militer dimulai dari Pulau Natuna kemudian di Pulau Morotai.

“Saat ini fokus pembangunan kekuatan alutsista di Natuna, setalah di Natuna baru pembangunan kekuatan alutsista di Pulau Morotai,” katanya.

Gatot menjelaskan, nantinya TNI akan melakukan penambahan pasukan di Morotai terutama di pesisir-pesisir pulau yang menjadi cela masuknya teroris.

“Akan ada patroli laut serta tunjangan boeing pengintai udara, apabila ada perkembagan pengintai udara akan dilaporkan ke darat dan selanjutnya bisa dicegah,” katanya.

_Sumber : Viva_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Wiranto, Australian Ambassador Discuss Terrorism*
Dheri Agriesta • 07 Juni 2017 16:42 WIB





Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Wiranto (Photo: MI/M Irfan)
*Metrotvnews.com, Jakarta: *Indonesian Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Wiranto received Australian Ambassador Paul Grigson in Jakarta on Wednesday.

The two figures discussed about counterterrorism cooperation. "We will fight terrorism together," Wiranto said.

A terror attack happened in Melbourne, Australia on June 5. The terror attack killed one victim and injured three others.

A double suicide bombing occurred in Jakarta, Indonesia on May 24. The double suicide bombing killed three people and injured eleven others.

The Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) group claimed responsibilities for both incidents. "We will tackle the ISIS base in the southern Philippines," Wiranto said.


(WAH)

http://en.metrotvnews.com/world-en/nbw1XyxK-wiranto-australian-ambassador-discuss-terrorism


----------



## Kalazan

Hope not repost....

New from pindad, multicalibre riffle? look very strong

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

Kalazan said:


> Hope not repost....
> 
> New from pindad, multicalibre riffle? look very strong



squad support weapon concept i suppose, but judging from the looks is solid and though. @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

Update from Marawi :





Question : Why dont they weld something like steel or iron? It is pretty easy to do


----------



## striver44

Var Dracon said:


> Update from Marawi :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question : Why dont they weld something like steel or iron? It is pretty easy to do


cool but errrr, what this have to do with Indonesian defence anyway?


----------



## gonzes

Senapannya mirip ARES 16, bener ga?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

Kalazan said:


> Hope not repost....
> 
> New from pindad, multicalibre riffle? look very strong



The hell of fire rate man! Gotta love these SAW



striver44 said:


> cool but errrr, what this have to do with Indonesian defence anyway?



Sorry, I didn't consider that


----------



## umigami

Kalazan said:


> Hope not repost....
> 
> New from pindad, multicalibre riffle? look very strong



Asapnya sampe ngebul gitu normal??


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> squad support weapon concept i suppose, but judging from the looks is solid and though. @Zarvan


M27 IAR kinda stuff.... Judging from the appearance it seems mature enough design-wise..

EDIT:

Uh, saw a Youtube comment saying it's actually this thing:





Behold, ARES-15 MCR..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

GraveDigger388 said:


> M27 IAR kinda stuff.... Judging from the appearance it seems mature enough design-wise..
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Uh, saw a Youtube comment saying it's actually this thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behold, ARES-15 MCR..


Yup, the video caption does not say it was Pindad product only say testing new rifle for TNI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

C-130H Hercules Ex RAAF A97-001. Now A-1333 on it's post overhaul test flight.

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?p=18373710

Credit to Phillip Brown.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*TRUK PONTON RAKSASA UNTUK ZENI TNI AD*
9 JUNE 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Seiring hadirnya MBT (_Main Battle Tank_) Leopard 2A4 dengan bobot 60 ton, maka diperlukan dukungan khusus untuk mobilitas, terutama saat tank tanpa kemampuan amfibi ini harus melintasi sungai yang cukup lebar.

Dalam pengadaan armada Leopard 2A4 dari Jerman memang disertakan tank jembatan BRLPZ-1 Beaver AVLB, namun dengan bentang jembatan 22 meter, kemampuan Beaver lebih efektif untuk melintaskan Leopard di medan parit. Nah, bagaimana jika Leopard harus melintasi sungai dengan lebar sampai seratus meter?

Sebagai jawabannya, Korps Zeni bisa saja menggelar jembatan ponton dan MGB (_Medium Girder Bridge_) _Double Storey with Link Reinforcement Set_ (LRS). Namun untuk instalasi kedua media penyebaran tadi dibutuhkan waktu dan persiapan yang tidak singkat.

Guna mendukung keperluan taktis dalam laju pertempuran, dibutuhkan jembatan ponton yang mampu digelar cepat dan lumayan kuat untuk dilintasi ranpur seberat MBT Leopard. Dan inilah yang kemudian memunculkan nama _M3 Amphibious Rig_.

Czechoslovak Group, perusahaan konglomerasi pertahanan di Ceko dan Slovakia, baru-baru ini telah mengumumkan bahwa telah mendapatkan kontrak sebesar US$ 39 juta untuk pengadaan beragam perlengkapan tempur dari Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) RI.





_M3 Amphibious Rig (Military-Today)_
Andrej Cirtek, juru bicara Czechoslovak Group menyebutkan pihaknya telah mendapatkan deal untuk memasok truk taktis Tatra, ranpur roda ban APC Steyr Pandur II 8×8 dan _bridging/ferrying systems_ dari jenis _General Dynamics M3 Amphibious Rig_. Meski tidak disebutkan detail unit yang didatangkan ke Indonesia, informasi ini menjadi menarik untuk dicermati, terutama pada hadirnya _M3 Amphibious Rig_, yang berwujud bak “_mega structure_” dengan bobot 28 ton.

Saat melaju di darat, M3 Amphibious Rig tak ubahnya truk berukuran raksasa, punya panjang 12,74 meter, lebar 3,35 meter dan tinggi 3,93 meter. Sebagai platform yang sifatnya _self deployable by road_ dengan penggerak 4×4. Saat melaju di jalan mulus, M3 mampu melaju dengan kecepatan maksimum 80 km per jam. Guna mendukung jalannya operasi amfibi, M3 dapat menurunkan dua ponton besar berbahan alumunium. Dua ponton tersebut disematkan pada bagian lambung truk. Beberapa ponton yang mengapung dapat dikaitkan sehingga membentuk konektor yang cukup panjang, dan disebut Ramps. Satu unit M3 saat menjalankan fungsi sebagai integrator dapat mengaitkan empat ponton.





_M3 Amphibious Rig (Military-Today)_
Dalam simulasi, delapan unit M3 yang membentang dapat membentuk jembatan dengan panjang 100 meter. Selain perannya sebagai sistem integrasi pada jembatan ponton, M3 juga punya fungsi sebagai wahana ferry untuk menyeberangkan ranpur atau logistik.

Dua ponton disambungkan dapat menjadi kapal ferry yang dapat digunakan untuk fasilitas penyeberangan. M3 dilengkapi _propeller_ dan dikendalikan oleh 2 fully traversable pump jets. Tiga ponton yang dikaitkan dapat membawa dua unit MBT Leopard.





_M3 Amphibious Rig (Military-Today)_
Untuk perannya sebagai kapal penyeberangan, M3 dapat melaju sampai kecepatan 14 km per jam. Dirunut dari sejarahnya, M3 awalnya dikembangkan oleh perusahaan asal Jerman, _Eisenwerke Kaiserslautern_ (EWK) pada tahun1982. Dan pada tahun 2002 EWK diakuisisi oleh _General Dynamics European Land Systems_. Order pertama M3 sebanyak 64 unit pada tahun 1994, dan mulai memperkuat militer Jerman dan Inggris pada tahun 1996. Varian terbarunya adalah M3G yang dilengkapi kabin lapis baja, sistem pendingin udara proteksi anti nubika. _M3 Amphibious Rig_ sudah_ battle proven_ saat digunakan militer Inggris dalam mendukung Operasi Telic dalam invasi Irak. Sampai saat ini pengguna _M3 Amphibious Rig_ adalah Brasil, Singapura, Taiwan, Inggris dan Jerman.

_Photo : M3 Amphibious Rig with Leopard 2 MBT (Istimewa)_

_Sumber : Indomiliter/ Pen TNI AD_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Tinombala Ops Task Force 2017






Komodo 4x4 tactical armoured vehicles from Yon Armed 9 during PPRC 2017






Astros 2 MLRS convoy from Yon Armed 1

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Var Dracon

pr1v4t33r said:


> Tinombala Ops Task Force 2017
> 
> View attachment 402614
> 
> 
> Komodo 4x4 tactical armoured vehicles from Yon Armed 9 during PPRC 2017
> 
> View attachment 402616



I wonder how many Komodo has been produced by Pindad?

What is the Komodo's role on armed? Scout? Artillery Mover?[/QUOTE]


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Var Dracon said:


> What is the Komodo's role on armed? Scout? Artillery Mover?





> Untuk mendukung tugas operasional YON ARMED kOSTRAD menggunakan kendaraan taktis (Rantis) Komodo buatan PT Pindad Indonesia. Dengan manuver yang baik diharapkan Komodo bisa menjadi kendaraan operasional yang handal. Kendaraan ini digunakan sebagai pengintai dan sangat cocok dipakai pada medan yang berat.


link

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Ten suspected terrorists nabbed*
Jumat, 9 Juni 2017 04:37 WIB - 599 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Polices anti terrorism squad Densus 88 on Wednesday nabbed 10 suspected terrorists in separate areas. 

The ten suspects were arrested in Banten, North Sumatra and West Java, police spokesman Sr. Comr. Martinus Sitompul said here on Thursday. 

Martinus identified them with their initials SU, S, K, A and M caught in Banten, saying SU was arrested in Cilegon and the other four in Serang, Banten.

Three - R, J and A, were picked up from their places in Medan, North Sumatra and two MA and WT were nabbed in Bandung, West Java. 

The ten men belonged to terrorist group of Jamaah Ansharut Daulah (JAD) of different cells, Martinus said. 

"This is a preventive measure before they are ready to launch attacks such as the recent suicide bombing in Kampung Melayu, Jakarta," he said. 

Suicide boming last month in the bus terminal in Kampung Melayu left five people dead including three police officers and the two bombers. 

JAD in Indonesia was headed by Aman Abdurrahman, who is now serving jail term in Nusakambangan, Cilacap, Central Java. The leadership has been taken over by Zaenal Ansori, who recently was arrested by police in Lamongan, East Java.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

__ https://www.facebook.com/





:mimisan: 

_______________





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Var Dracon

MarveL said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10209187754440463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mimisan:



Excuse me, the link is dead sir


----------



## mandala

New KF-X Fighter Jet model shown equipped with IRST. Credit to Sheldon.

*KF-X 이미지 재업
*
Sheldon 2017.06.09 12:59조회622댓글13
갤로그가기












새로 다양한 각도에서 찍은것들을 추가했음.

http://m.dcinside.com/view.php?id=arm&no=1360684&page=6

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Var Dracon

mandala said:


> New KF-X Fighter Jet model shown equipped with IRST. Credit to Sheldon.
> 
> *KF-X 이미지 재업
> *



The cockpit became more bulgy... And the air intake is narrower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

Joint Exercises with France Force Commander Reserve
closed with Jai dance ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Many Potential Cooperation with Poland*

*Menko Luhut: Banyak Potensi Kerja Sama dengan Polandia*
*Vetriciawizach *, CNN Indonesia
Sabtu, 10/06/2017 19:37 WIB




Menteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman Indonesia Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan berkunjung ke Polandia atas undangan Pemerintah Polandia melalui Menteri Ekonomi Maritim dan Navigasi Darat, Marek Grobarczyk (Dok. KBRI Warsawa)

*Jakarta, CNN Indonesia * -- Polandia disebut Menteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman Indonesia, Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan, punya banyak potensi kerja sama untuk dikembangkan dengan Indonesia, mulai dari industri militer hingga minyak sawit.

“Industri strategis Indonesia seperti PT PAL dan PT Pindad dapat mengembangkan kerja sama dengan Polandia. Selain itu teknologi radar militer Indonesia juga dapat dikembangkan melalui kerja sama antara ITB dan Pit-Radwar Polandia,” ucap Luhut pada saat kunjungannya ke Polandia dari tanggal 8-10 Juni 2017.

Luhut juga menyebut industri minyak kelapa sawit bisa bekerja sama dengan Polandia sehingga bisa menembus pasar Eropa.

Di Polandia, Luhut bertemu Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Polandia, Bartosz Kownacki, di Wisma Duta RI Warsawa. Pertemuan dilanjutkan dengan Wakil Perdana Menteri Polandia yang juga menjabat sebagai Menteri Pembangunan dan Keuangan, Mateusz Morawiecki.

Beberapa hal yang diangkat pada pertemuan tersebut antara lain penerbangan langsung Indonesia-Polandia dengan menggunakan Garuda Indonesia dan maskapai nasional Polandia, LOT Polish Airlines, permintaan dukungan Polandia atas nominasi Dubes Arif Havas Oegroseno menjadi calon hakim Pengadilan Laut Internasional periode 2017-2026 dan potensi kerja sama di bidang pendidikan tinggi antara kedua negara.

Selain itu juga dibahas kemungkinan kerja sama di bidang pengolahan sampah jadi energi (_waste to energy_).

Luhut juga menyampaikan bahwa Indonesia dan Polandia melalui perusahaan Rafako, akan bekerja sama di bidang energi dalam penyediaan listrik sebanyak 100 megawatt di daerah Lombok, Indonesia.

Menteri Morawiecki menyambut baik kerja sama itu dan berharap akan ada proyek-proyek lanjutan antara Indonesia dan Polandia di masa mendatang.

Wakil Ketua Komisi VII DPR RI Fadel Muhammad juga menyebut hal senada dengan Luhut di pertemuan tersebut.

“Merupakan tugas KBRI Warsawa untuk mempromosikan potensi kerja sama dengan Polandia kepada pihak-pihak di Indonesia, sehingga dapat menimbulkan manfaat untuk kedua negara” ungkap mantan Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan Indonesia tersebut.

Di hari yang sama, Menteri Luhut juga menghadiri acara penyerahan alat musik Kolintang dari KBRI Warsawa kepada Pemerintah Polandia melalui Museum Asia Pasifik.

“Indonesia merupakan negara yang beragam dan terdiri dari berbagai suku, agama dan budaya, termasuk alat musik tradisional. Kolintang merupakan alat musik yang berasal dari Sulawesi Utara dan memiliki perbedaan dengan Gamelan yang berasal dari Jawa.” ujar Dubes RI Warsawa Peter F. Gontha pada pembukaan kegiatan tersebut.

Dia juga menekankan pentingnya kerja sama di bidang sosial budaya antara kedua negara.

Para hadirin kemudian disuguhi pertunjukan Kolintang yang membawakan lagu Rayuan Pulau Kelapa, Bengawan Solo serta lagu Polandia W Moim Ogrodzie dan beberapa lagu lainnya. *(vws)

CNN

*
NUR-15M Radar – Deployed State – Image Credit: PIT-RADWAR*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

Indonesian rescue hexacopter drone Camar-70 (credit : Ongen Bonaparte)









Basarnas and Bakamla can put these on their ships

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

110 meter Coast Guard vessel under construction at Palindo Marine Shipyard






For humanity, peace, and prosperity... Ramadhan bring passion for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## J.Brody

Wanna see how good TNI's DPM camouflage blending in with Indonesian tropical jungle?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d_mk2

J.Brody said:


> Wanna see how good TNI's DPM camouflage blending in with Indonesian tropical juc?


TNI Malfinas BDU patern are obsolete, even the NKRI patters are not good camo in rain forest, i like the singaporean digital camo pattern, TNI need more research for their BDU pattern

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

KRI Usman Harun – 359 will be Maritime Task Force XXVIII – J @ Lebanon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d_mk2 said:


> TNI Malfinas BDU patern are obsolete, even the NKRI patters are not good camo in rain forest, i like the singaporean digital camo pattern, TNI need more research for their BDU pattern



agree, but this one looks proper nonetheless

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Apresiasi Komandan Indobatt XXIII-K Terhadap Prestasi Prajuritnya *



















http://www.portal-komando.com/2017/06/apresiasi-komandan-indobatt-xxiii-k.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala




----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indobatt XXIII Won **Intercontingent Shooting Championship Unifil 2017 *





*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*https://indobatt23k.wordpress.com/2...ng-championship-unifil-2017/#jp-carousel-1644*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tuanhirang

pr1v4t33r said:


> 110 meter Coast Guard vessel under construction at Palindo Marine Shipyard
> 
> View attachment 402960



How much build 110 meter for Coast Guard ???


----------



## J.Brody

initial_d_mk2 said:


> TNI Malfinas BDU patern are obsolete, even the NKRI patters are not good camo in rain forest, i like the singaporean digital camo pattern, TNI need more research for their BDU pattern



If you meant Malfinas BDU is TNI's British stye DPM pattern then i disagree, obsolete maybe since they were introduced in '80s, however in reality it's still heck the most effective camo for our rain forests like shown in the videos, compared to digital pattern worn by Kostrad or Kopaska. Kostrad and Kopaska pattern however are quite good blending in with savannah type environment and.

I agree with the NKRI pattern being not that good, that's why i always prefer the British DPM one. IMHO


----------



## pr1v4t33r

tuanhirang said:


> How much build 110 meter for Coast Guard ???



if we are talking about the Plan (RPJMN 2015-2019), then 10 units 80 meter + 4 units 110 meter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Satria Manggala said:


> KRI Usman Harun – 359 will be Maritime Task Force XXVIII – J @ Lebanon


Asyik, gak ganti awak doank kan. John lie apa kabar nih? Sandarnya gak kelar kelar


----------



## Nike

*Mattis, Indonesian Official Discuss Maritime Security*
DoD News, Defense Media Activity

2

PRINT | E-MAIL | CONTACT AUTHOR

WASHINGTON, June 8, 2017 —Defense Secretary Jim Mattis met with Indonesian Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Luhut Pandjaitan at the Pentagon yesterday to discuss maritime security challenges and defense cooperation, chief Pentagon spokesperson Dana W. White said.




Defense Secretary Jim Mattis walks with Luhut Panjaitan, Indonesia’s coordinating minister for maritime affairs, following a meeting at the Pentagon, June 7, 2017. DoD photo by Army Sgt. Amber I. Smith


Mattis and Pandjaitan exchanged views on the regional maritime security environment in Southeast Asia, discussed cooperation on countering violent extremism from groups such as the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria, and addressed the threat posed by returning foreign fighters, White said in a statement summarizing the meeting.

*Continued Cooperation*

"Secretary Mattis relayed his appreciation for the broad range of U.S.-Indonesian defense cooperation and encouraged Indonesia's continuing contributions to regional maritime security," White said.

"They emphasized continued cooperation in maritime domain awareness and information sharing to combat transnational threats," she added. "They also discussed the importance of supporting Indonesia's defense modernization efforts through strengthening bilateral training, interoperability, and defense trade."

https://www.defense.gov/News/Articl...ndonesian-official-discuss-maritime-security/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Rusia Plan Build Spareparts Sukhoi In Indonesia
*
* Rusia Berencana Bangun Pabrik Suku Cadang Sukhoi di Indonesia *

12 Juni 2017




Perakitan pesawat Su-30 (photo : Broadsword)

JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu mengungkapkan bahwa Rusia berencana membangun pabrik suku cadang pesawat Sukhoi di Indonesia.

Hal itu merupakan imbal dagang dari pembelian pesawat tempur Sukhoi antara Indonesia dan Rusia.

Sementara pihak Rusia tertarik dengan produk karet asal Indonesia.

Adapun nilai imbal dagang yang akan dilakukan dengan Rusia sekitar 600 juta dollar AS.

"Mereka (Rusia) akan buat pabrik di sini untuk suku cadang. Jadi enggak usah dibawa ke Rusia, mahal itu," ujar Ryamizard saat ditemui di Kemenko Polhukam, Jakarta Pusat, Senin (12/6/2017).

(baca: Rusia Ingin Barter Sukhoi dengan Karet asal Indonesia)

Menurut Ryamizard, Indonesia akan mendapat keuntungan jika rencana tersebut direalisasikan.

Negara-negara tetangga yang menggunakan Sukhoi akan membeli suku cadang dari pabrik di Indonesia.

"Jadi nanti yang punya Sukhoi seperti Malaysia, perbaikannya akan sama kita," kata Ryamizard.

Sebelumnya, Ryamizard mengonfirmasi bahwa pemerintah Indonesia berniat membeli 10 unit pesawat tempur jenis Su-35 (NATO: Flanker-E) buatan Sukhoi dari Rusia.

Ia menegaskan, proses pembelian pesawat tempur tersebut masih dalam pembahasan dan belum terjadi penandatanganan persetujuan.

(Kompas)
http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2017/06/rusia-berencana-bangun-pabrik-suku.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia Warship Joint Exercise Launching Trilateral Maritime Joint Patrol




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Arms show offers Japan venue to build military ties in Southeast Asia*


By Tim Kelly and Nobuhiro Kubo | TOKYO
Defense firms will put out their wares on Monday at Japan's only dedicated arms show, a site for Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's government to promote industrial military ties that will bolster the country's influence in Southeast Asia.

Japan's defense ministry has invited Southeast Asian military representatives from Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Vietnam to a separate military technology seminar, aiming to ensure attendance for the three-day Maritime Air Systems and Technologies Asia (MAST) show near Tokyo, two sources said.

"The Ministry of Defense is hosting the seminar right after MAST closes," said one of the sources with knowledge of the plan.

Abe's government wants to make arms sales and military technology collaboration a new plank of Japanese diplomacy in Southeast Asia as it counters China's growing influence in the South China Sea.

About $5 trillion in ship-borne trade passes through the strategic waterway each year, much of it to and from Japan.

In 2014, Abe ended a decades-old arms export ban, partly to cut procurement costs by widening arms production, but also, for the first time since World War Two, to allow Japan to offer arms technology as a lure for closer military ties.

The small Southeast Asian arms market is growing as economic growth boosts defense spending. Japan is likely push to back against China's offers to supply military equipment to the region.

"*The only thing that really matters in Southeast Asia is cost and China will offer at low cost,*" said Paul Burton, director of aerospace, defense and security at IHS Markit in Singapore.

"They will quite happily give away the family jewels in terms of enabling indigenous production, training the local workforce and offset into other sectors."

*LESS RELUCTANT*

In their first outing at MAST Asia in 2015 Japanese firms were still reluctant to advertise their defense work to a public wary of any return to militarism. Only NEC Corp exhibited alone, with other firms clustering together in a single display.

That hesitation seems to have eased. At least 16 Japanese firms are exhibiting alone, from leading arms maker Mitsubishi Heavy Industries , to the maker of the sub-hunting P-1 patrol jet, Kawasaki Heavy Industries, and ShinMaywa Industries, which builds the US-2 amphibious plane.

"We intend to showcase our wide range of products and technologies to event participants," said a spokesman for Mitsubishi Heavy.

Showcased items include a guided missile destroyer display, a prototype amphibious vehicle model, minehunting technology and demonstrations of a laser radar surveillance system.

The three-day show will include overseas exhibitors, such as F-35 stealth fighter maker Lockheed Martin Corp and France's Thales SA, and will have double the floor space of the 2015 event, a spokeswoman for the organizer said.

(Reporting by Tim Kelly and Nobuhiro Kubo; Editing by Clarence Fernandez)

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-japan-asean-defense-idUSKBN19208R

last time, Jakarta interest in US 2 amphibious plane ... any info what else Jakarta needs from japan ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Trilateral Cooperative Arragement INDOMALPHI 2017





_KRI dr.Soeharso – 990_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mengkom

J.Brody said:


> If you meant Malfinas BDU is TNI's British stye DPM pattern then i disagree, obsolete maybe since they were introduced in '80s, however in reality it's still heck the most effective camo for our rain forests like shown in the videos, compared to digital pattern worn by Kostrad or Kopaska. Kostrad and Kopaska pattern however are quite good blending in with savannah type environment and.
> 
> I agree with the NKRI pattern being not that good, that's why i always prefer the British DPM one. IMHO


I second this,
DPM (dispatch pattern material) or popularly called "loreng malvinas" by TNI (because it is first widely used in malvinas war by the British) is among the most popular and effective camo in the world

Nowadays the NZ, netherland, PNG, even russia still uses this camo.. Each country has it owns minor modification, such as lighter green in TNI's DPM compared to the original.. But the widespread adoption is a testimony of its value.

Thing is, there's no such thing as "universal camo".. DPM is highly effective in dense jungle but not so much in a forest, open field or urban area

Up until today, there's a rule that every branch is allowed to have its own camo for ceremonial purposes, but have to Use DPM camo in a real campaign.. This needs to change.. I suggest TNI approved the uses of different camo in different environment


----------



## J.Brody

mengkom said:


> I second this,
> DPM (dispatch pattern material) or popularly called "loreng malvinas" by TNI (because it is first widely used in malvinas war by the British) is among the most popular and effective camo in the world
> 
> Nowadays the NZ, netherland, PNG, even russia still uses this camo.. Each country has it owns minor modification, such as lighter green in TNI's DPM compared to the original.. But the widespread adoption is a testimony of its value.
> 
> Thing is, there's no such thing as "universal camo".. DPM is highly effective in dense jungle but not so much in a forest, open field or urban area
> 
> Up until today, there's a rule that every branch is allowed to have its own camo for ceremonial purposes, but have to Use DPM camo in a real campaign.. This needs to change.. I suggest TNI approved the uses of different camo in different environment



I agree with this, as i say TNI's DPM is highly effective in dense jungle, However TNI needs to approved different type of camo in different type of environment and terrain.

I Think Kostrad airborne already using their camo for real campaign, that camo suits their typical landing site. even Kopassus have several special camo which actively used for their campaigns.

The only one branch need camo adaptation is our Marine Corps, they need special camo suits for beaches environment.


----------



## Nike

J.Brody said:


> I agree with this, as i say TNI's DPM is highly effective in dense jungle, However TNI needs to approved different type of camo in different type of environment and terrain.
> 
> I Think Kostrad airborne already using their camo for real campaign, that camo suits their typical landing site. even Kopassus have several special camo which actively used for their campaigns.
> 
> The only one branch need camo adaptation is our Marine Corps, they need special camo suits for beaches environment.



their loreng macan tutul camo (adopted from US Marines old camos in which turn being adopted by Netherland army during war of independence of Indonesia) actually blended quite well in tropical islands beaches sands, coral and mangrove dense jungle


----------



## mengkom

madokafc said:


> their loreng macan tutul camo (adopted from US Marines old camos in which turn being adopted by Netherland army during war of independence of Indonesia) actually blended quite well in tropical islands beaches sands, coral and mangrove dense jungle
> 
> View attachment 403343


yes, the indonesian marine camo is based on frog skin pattern from US marine 1942
actually the US frog skin is a reversible-dual sided uniform with blotch pattern for beach-head operation and olive green on the other side
the concept are, once they're reach the beach, they will flip their uniform inside-out for inland operation

great in concept but poor in execution, since the dual layer of fabric makes their uniform thick and heavy
not ideal for hot tropical climate

i think we should revive this idea, how about a uniform with reversible-dual camo? NKRI pattern for jungle area and Linud pattern for open field and urban area
the current technology such as ripstop pattern material enabling us to use thinner material but stronger resistance to wear and tear


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Sebelum pulang kudu latihan yang rajin

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Mast Asia 2017 @ Tokyo*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*Garuda contingent's firing exercise @ Sudan.*
























*Indonesia has IS sleeper cells in almost all provinces says military chief*





JAKARTA: Radicalism has spread to almost all provinces in Indonesia and the country's military is beefing up security in its Sulawesi border area amid the ongoing siege in the southern Philippine city of Marawi, the Indonesian military (TNI) said.

*"Almost in all Indonesian provinces, except for Papua, there are IS sleeper cells,"* TNI chief General Gatot Nurmantyo said in a speech during a forum attended by media chiefs on Monday night.

Members of sleeper cells have been radicalised but remain inactive. They may resort to action when there is a trigger, the military warned.

Army major general Ganip Warsito, a territorial military commander overseeing Sulawesi and the border with the Philippines, said such citizens may be open to harbouring any escaping IS fighters from the Philippines if any of them ever managed to cross over to Indonesia.


General Ganip told reporters that security has been stepped up in anticipation of either the Philippines military clinching victory against the local militants or losing the battle in Marawi.

*"If the Philippines wins, Indonesia would get a spill-over effect from the retreating militants, but if the Philippines loses, Mindanao would be a strong regional IS base that threatens Indonesia among others,"* he said.

This has prompted the Indonesian military to set up more military bases, locally known as Kodim, in the outlying areas on the border, he added.

Gen Ganip said intelligence and territorial defence operations around the border with the Philippines has not given any indication of any militant having crossed over and that the Indonesian military is striving to keep it that way.

Indonesian troops were previously stationed in only three islands on the border with the Philippines. As part of the stepped-up security, reinforcement was sent to all other islands in the area deemed to have the potential to be used in escape routes.

"All islands that are potential targets for infiltration, we have sent troops there. Those islands include Matutuang and Kawio," Gen Ganip said.

But since the border areas with the Philippines are traditional trading routes, escaping militants may attempt to cross over to Indonesia with the help of rogue merchants. Gen Ganip said the military is working to prevent this from happening. – The Straits Times


http://www.thestar.com.my/news/regi...-says-its-military-chief/#Dd8BoDzrhWSHhwr4.99


----------



## Var Dracon

Credit : Indomiliter
Leopard 2Ri driver's room (It's rusty)




Commander's room




Gunner's sight




Ammo storage room (in the bustle)


----------



## Nike

Industry
*MAST Asia 2017: ShinMaywa outlines options for industrial collaboration in Indonesia*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Tokyo* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
13 June 2017
Japanese aerospace company ShinMaywa has confirmed that it is prepared to distribute work on the US-2 aircraft with local companies, should it be selected for Jakarta's amphibious search-and-rescue (SAR) requirements, but played down the option of a final assembly in Indonesia.




A model of the US-2 amphibious aircraft on display at MAST Asia 2017. (IHS Markit/Ridzwan Rahmat)

Speaking to _Jane's_ at the MAST Asia 2017 exhibition in Tokyo, Masayuki Tanaka, from ShinMaywa's export division, confirmed that the company is prepared to make concessions for technology transfers in line with Jakarta's defence acquisition policies.

However, he noted that these will depend ultimately on the Japanese government, which is taking the lead on the potential deal. The Indonesian Armed Forces (Tentara Nasional Indonesia: TNI) is reportedly considering an initial contract for three US-2 aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rickkk

Var Dracon said:


> Credit : Indomiliter
> Leopard 2Ri driver's room (It's rusty)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commander's room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunner's sight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ammo storage room (in the bustle)


Hi, I'm new here

Well I think that's not it, since I can't post some link, you can find the sources for these images with Google image reverse, or you can search "leopard 2 driver seat" on it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Rickkk said:


> Hi, I'm new here
> 
> Well I think that's not it, since I can't post some link, you can find the sources for these images with Google image reverse, or you can search "leopard 2 driver seat" on it


Yup. Those interior pics posted by Indomiliter were taken from this sources:

http://www.tanks-encyclopedia.com/coldwar/West_Germany/Leopard-2.php

http://www.ausforces.com/showthread.php?7934-PS4-Battlefield-4-Daily-Thread/page30

https://readtiger.com/wkp/en/Leopard_2

Don't know why Indomiliter posted pics that were not from the original Leopard 2RI interior. This will mislead to wrong impression from misinformed people which seen those pics.


----------



## tuanhirang



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

tuanhirang said:


>



Our sub got blackshark heavy torpedo??


----------



## Var Dracon

tuanhirang said:


>



What's that, sub harpoon?


----------



## barjo

Var Dracon said:


> Credit : Indomiliter
> Leopard 2Ri driver's room (It's rusty)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commander's room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunner's sight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ammo storage room (in the bustle)


that white paint prevent metal rust, its just old white paint look like, ivory collour

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

@ PINDAD





Japan Delegation visit Pindad





Member Workshop RTOMP LIPI from 8 Country visit Pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

Indonesia Ambasador in Spain visited KRI Bima Suci






------------------------------------------













Marder 1A3 Yonif Mekanis 413 Kostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Anoa 6x6*




*
Komodo 4x4*










oTo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

First Interior Komodo











seems Komodo 4x4 have few different interior

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

Satria Manggala said:


> First Interior Komodo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems Komodo 4x4 have few different interior



The first is recon version, while the second is APC version I think

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

176 soldiers from IndoBatt 03 move to For Baranga and Habila Africa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Hmm Indonesian Armed Forces will be in the next shopping spree a year or two from now on. All big item projects currently being conceptualized or in material study phase after change in threat level perspective at major brass leaderships. Near peer or against superrior forces conflict is not in remote distant thinking anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Terjun Penyegaran Yonif Para Raider 501 Kostrad*






























madokafc said:


> Hmm Indonesian Armed Forces will be in the next shopping spree a year or two from now on. All big item projects currently being conceptualized or in material study phase after change in threat level perspective at major brass leaderships. Near peer or against superrior forces conflict is not in remote distant thinking anymore.


kira2 apa aja Tante ..bocorannya ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Kopaska NSW unit Sea Rider with Profense M-134 gatling gun.






>>> So the deal is for 10 units SU-35... imbal dagang 50% senilai $600 juta, berarti nilai kontraknya nanti sekitar $1.2 miliar.

Kemenhan Pastikan Indonesia Beli 10 Unit Sukhoi SU 35 dari Rusia

Pembelian pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU 35 oleh Pemerintah Indonesia, pasti terlaksana. Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu memastikan pesawat tempur generasi 4++ sebanyak sepuluh unit itu pasti datang ke Indonesia.

"Dari dua tahun lalu saya sudah nego(siasi) itu, sudah (pasti datang)," ujarnya kepada wartawan di kantor Kementerian Koordinator Bidang Politik, Hukum dan Kemanan (Kemenkopolhukam), Jakarta Pusat, Senin (12/6/2017).

Kapan sepuluh unit pesawat tempur buatan Rusia itu akan tiba di Tanah Air, ia menyebut hal itu ada di tangah Kementerian Perdagangan (Kemendag), yang ikut menangani pembelian Sukhoi SU 35.

"Itu urusan Kementerian Perdagangan, saya minta beli, kemudian 'G to G'(Goverment to Goverment / Pemerintah ke pemerintah), tidak ada calo. Kemudian _ada lima puluh persen imbal dagang_," ujarnya.

Selain itu, perjanjian antara pemerintah Indonesia dengan pemerintah Russia terkait pembelian pesawat tempur yang mampu melakukan maniver Pugachev Cobra itu, adalah pembangunan suku cadang pesawat tempur di Indonesia.

"_Mereka akan buat pabrik di sini untuk suku cadang_, jadi nggak usah bawa-bawa ke Russia, mahal itu. Jadi nanti yang punya (pesawat) Sukhoi seperti Malaysia, perbaikannya sama kita (saja)," ujarnya.

_http://m.tribunnews.com/bisnis/2017...ndonesia-beli-10-unit-sukhoi-su-35-dari-rusia_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Five countries' defense ministers to discuss ISIS issue*

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The defense ministers from Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore, Brunei Darussalam, and the Philippines will meet on June 19 in Tarakan, North Kalimantan, to discuss the ISIS issue in Marawi, Southern Philippines.

"Along with the defense ministers from Malaysia, Singapore, Brunei Darussalam, and the Philippines, we will gather in Tarakan to discuss the spread of ISIS," Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu remarked here on Thursday.

He noted that the meeting of defense ministers from the five countries is aimed at anticipating the possible entry of ISIS into Indonesia from Southern Philippines.

Ryacudu said he had predicted 1.5 years ago that the ISIS problem would arise in Indonesia, and hence, vigilance against this threat needs to be improved.

According to Ryacudu, ISIS is a common enemy of the Indonesian nation, soldiers, police, community, and journalists.

In the meantime, a member of Commission I of the House of Representatives Dimyati Natakusumah stated in a text message received here on Thursday that the Indonesian National Army (TNI) is deemed necessary to assist the Philippine military to attack the pro-ISIS extremist group Maute in Marawi, Mindanao, the Philippines.

"I think the TNI needs to help the Philippines attack the ISIS in Marawi," Natakusumah remarked.

He said the TNI is needed to play a part in maintaining world order as well as preventing the entry of ISIS into Indonesia through its northern border.

Ridlwan Habib, an intelligence observer of the University of Indonesia, also seconded the view that the TNI needs to help the Philippines as a form of responsibility of Southeast Asian countries.

Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal, and Security Affairs Wiranto had earlier revealed that the Indonesian military is ready to help the Philippines attack the base of the pro-ISIS group in Marawi.

The TNI will ally with the militaries of several countries: Australia, New Zealand, Malaysia, Brunei Darussalam, and the Philippines.

The Philippine government has invited Indonesia and Malaysia to combat terrorism. The Philippines has responded positively to Indonesias willingness to play a role in resolving the conflict in Marawi, Mindanao.

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/111402/five-countries-defense-ministers-to-discuss-isis-issue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*TNI needs to help combat pro-ISIS group in Philippines: Dimyati*





*Philippine military*

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- The Indonesian National Army (TNI) is deemed necessary to assist the Philippine military to attack the pro-ISIS extremist group Maute in Marawi, Mindanao, the Philippines, as the country is Indonesia's partner.


"I think the TNI needs to help the Philippines attack the ISIS in Marawi," a member of Commission I of the House of Representatives Dimyati Natakusumah stated in a text message received here on Thursday.


He said the TNI is needed to play a part in maintaining world order as well as preventing the entry of ISIS into Indonesia through its northern border.


Ridlwan Habib, an intelligence observer of the University of Indonesia also seconded the view that the TNI needs to help the Philippines as a form of responsibility of Southeast Asian countries.


Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal, and Security Affairs Wiranto had earlier revealed that the Indonesian military is ready to help the Philippines attack the base of the pro-ISIS group in Marawi.


The TNI will ally with the military of several countries: Australia, New Zealand, Malaysia, Brunei Darussalam, and the Philippines.


*The Philippine government has invited Indonesia and Malaysia to combat terrorism. The Philippines has responded positively to Indonesia's willingness to play a role in resolving the conflict in Marawi, Mindanao.*


Sumber : *Antara*
 http://www.republika.co.id/berita/e...ippine-marines-killed-in-retaking-marawi-city

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

*




Raytheon Inks Over $82Mln to Produce Air-to-Air Missiles*

MILITARY & INTELLIGENCE
04:17 15.06.2017

*The Department of Defense announced that Raytheon has been awarded a more than $82-million contract to produce AIM-9X Sidewinder air-to-air missiles and supporting equipment.*

WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — Raytheon has been awarded a more than $82-million contract to produce AIM-9X Sidewinder air-to-air missiles and supporting equipment for the US Navy as well as for Poland, Romania, Belgium and *Indonesia*, the Department of Defense announced in a press release.

"Raytheon Co., Missile Systems, Tucson, Arizona, is being awarded $82,818,665 to a previously awarded contract for procurement of 180 AIM-9X Block II all-up-round tactical full-rate production Lot 17 missiles for the Air Force (52); Navy (8); and the governments of Poland (93); *Indonesia (14);* Romania (10); and Belgium (3)," the release stated on Wednesday.

Under the terms of the contract, Raytheon must also provide supporting equipment to include missile containers, air training missiles, guidance units and spare parts, the release added.

The provision of the missiles to the four nations is part of a US sanctioned foreign military sale.

The Sidewinder is an infrared-tracking, short-range air-to-air missile. The missile is carried by US Air Force F-15, F-16 and US Navy F-18 aircraft, and is also use by the air forces of 18 foreign nations.

https://sputniknews.com/military/201706151054644739-raytheon-produce-missiles/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesian Kopaska NSW unit Sea Rider with Profense M-134 gatling gun.
> View attachment 403872


Why Indonesia use and bought more M134? The Komodo Armament already manufacture similar gun named Eli gun.... Even though many netizens said it just a rebranded M134, the difference is uncanny :
Eli Gun




M134






Eli Gun




M134





From the news over the Internet I knew that Komodo Armaments is exporting their weapons, it is just that they don't publicly announce which countries bought their weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kalo ada yang mampir ke Palindo Marine, cek workshop A2 dan jangan lupa share






Indonesian National Police

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

Satria Manggala said:


> *TNI needs to help combat pro-ISIS group in Philippines: Dimyati*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Philippine military*
> 
> REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- The Indonesian National Army (TNI) is deemed necessary to assist the Philippine military to attack the pro-ISIS extremist group Maute in Marawi, Mindanao, the Philippines, as the country is Indonesia's partner.
> 
> 
> "I think the TNI needs to help the Philippines attack the ISIS in Marawi," a member of Commission I of the House of Representatives Dimyati Natakusumah stated in a text message received here on Thursday.
> 
> 
> He said the TNI is needed to play a part in maintaining world order as well as preventing the entry of ISIS into Indonesia through its northern border.
> 
> 
> Ridlwan Habib, an intelligence observer of the University of Indonesia also seconded the view that the TNI needs to help the Philippines as a form of responsibility of Southeast Asian countries.
> 
> 
> Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal, and Security Affairs Wiranto had earlier revealed that the Indonesian military is ready to help the Philippines attack the base of the pro-ISIS group in Marawi.
> 
> 
> The TNI will ally with the military of several countries: Australia, New Zealand, Malaysia, Brunei Darussalam, and the Philippines.
> 
> 
> *The Philippine government has invited Indonesia and Malaysia to combat terrorism. The Philippines has responded positively to Indonesia's willingness to play a role in resolving the conflict in Marawi, Mindanao.*
> 
> 
> Sumber : *Antara*
> http://www.republika.co.id/berita/e...ippine-marines-killed-in-retaking-marawi-city


We don't need to go as far as sending troop to the philippines. Their troop and equipment is adequate.......we need to strengthen our border and access to our country eithr by sea ,land or air. Any indonesian involvement will be an excuse for them (ISIS) to justify increasing attack aginst us.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Credit to Kostrad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mahakam

and i'm here still waiting for Klewang 2


----------



## striver44

Credit: Angkasa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*GANDENG INVESTOR EROPA TIMUR, PINDAD TINGKATKAN PRODUKSI AMUNISI*
16 JUNE 2017 DIANEKO_LC 1 COMMENT
PT Pindad (Persero) akan meningkatkan kapasitas pabrik amunisinya yang ada di Turen, Malang.‎ Peningkatan kapasitas ini dalam rangka meningkatkan peran perusahaan dalam memenuhi kebutuhan amunisi dalam negeri dan memperluas pasar ke dunia.

Direktur Utama Pindad Abraham Mose mengatakan peningkatan kapasitas ini juga sudah menjadi bagian dari rencana perusahaan dalam jangka menengah.

“Ini kita akan mulai pada 2018 dan untuk melaksanakan itu kita datangkan investor dari luar negeri, tepatnya dari negara di Eropa Timur,” kata Abraham, Jumat (16/6/2017).

Dia mengaku dengan menggandeng investor luar negeri ini merupakan bentuk loncatan bagi perusahaan dalam mewujudkan cita-cita menjadi perusahaan terkemuka di Asia pada 2023.

Dipilihnya peningkatan kapasitas produksi amunisi lantaran saat ini Pindad belum mampu memenuhi semua kebutuhan amunisi TNI yang notabene menjadi pelanggan tetapnya.

Abraham menjelaskan, kebutuhan amunisi TNI sendiri setiap tahun mencapai 600 juta butir peluru. Namun kapasitas Pindad sendiri setiap tahunnya hanya mampu memproduksi 160 juta butir peluru.

“Makanya kita akan tingkatkan produksinya. Nanti akan menjadi 290 juta butir peluru per tahunnya. Itu pun masih defisit,” kata dia.

Untuk investasinya sendiri, Abraham mengungkapkan akan memakan biaya mencapai Rp 400 miliar. Pindad tetap menjadi yang dominan, yaitu tetap di atas 50 persen.

_Photo : Guns Ammo (Pinterest)_

_Sumber : Liputan6_


PT PINDAD expansion plans, to invite Eastern Europe investor for building more ammunition production facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Minister Luhut Discusses Trade, Maritime Security with China*
Zoom Out* Zoom In Normal*

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan said that the Indonesian Government will partner with China in the fields of trade and maritime security under the One Belt One Road Forum.

Luhut claims that Indonesia’s economy has improved, which is reflected by having foreign exchange amounting up to US$125 billion.

“[The figure] is surely the highest in Indonesia’s history,” Luhut said on Friday, June 16, 2017.

During a meeting with Chinese government representatives, Luhut revealed a number of investment spots being developed by the Indonesian Government. Included in the important investment spots is the North Sumatera integrated project.

According to Luhut, the Indonesia government is currently preparing to develop a hydropower plant, nuclear industry and port in North Kalimantan. He also mentioned about the development of an integrated tourism in Bitung, North Sulawesi.

“In terms of tourist destinations, we are preparing one in Bali following to a joint feasibility study with China,” Luhut said.

Luhut also met with the China Communications Construction Company (CCCC) chairman Liu Qitao and China Development Bank chairman Hu Huaibang, who according to Luhut have expressed interest in investing in Indonesia.

*ARKHELAUS W.

https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2017/...-Discusses-Trade-Maritime-Security-with-China*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*IndoBatt 03 Moved to For Baranga and Habila*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

*Puspom TNI Tetapkan Tersangka Baru Korupsi Heli AW 101*




Maiden Flight Helikopter Agusta Westland AW101 di Yeovil, Inggris (www.rotorblur.co.uk)
Liputan6.com, Jakarta - Setelah menetapkan tiga orang tersangka atas kasus dugaan korupsi pengadaan Helikopter Agusta Westlan (AW) 101, Pusom TNI menambah satu orang lagi. Dia merupakan Kepala Unit Layanan Pengadaan (KULP) TNI AU berinisial FTS.

"Maka hari ini kami ingin menyampaikan satu orang tersangka dari TNI AU Kolonel Kal FTS SE yang perannya sebagai Kepala Unit Layanan Pengadaan," tutur Mayjen Dodik Wijanarko saat jumpa pers di Gedung KPK, Jalan Kuningan Persada, Kuningan, Jakarta Pusat, Jumat (16/6/2017).
Dodik menyebut, setelah penetapan keempatnya sebagai tersangka, masih tidak menutup kemungkinan akan ada lagi nama tambahan yang terjerat.

"POM TNI bekerja sama dengan KPK, PPATK. Itu masih terus melakukan kegiatan penyelidikan dan penyidikan," jelas Dodik.

Pusat Polisi Militer TNI (Puspom TNI) sebelumnya sudah menetapkan tiga tersangka, dalam kasus pengadaan Helikopter AW-101. Ketiganya dari TNI AU, yakni dua perwira Marsma FA, dan Letkol WW, serta seorang bintara tinggi, Pelda SS.

Dalam kasus ini, KPK juga telah gelar perkara atau ekspose, terkait dugaan keterlibatan PT Diratama Jaya Mandiri. Perusahaan ini sempat digeledah Puspom TNI dan KPK. Temuan-temuan dalam penggeledahan kini masih dipelajari penyidik KPK.

Pembelian Helikopter AW-101 tidak disetujui Presiden Joko Widodo atau Jokowi. Heli ini dibanderol dengan harga sekitar Rp 715 miliar dan diduga merugikan negara hingga Rp 220 miliar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Sukhoi in Tarakan*






*STAND BY:* Tiga unit pesawat tempur TNI jenis Sukhoi, tipe SU 30, akan stand by selama 1 bulan di Tarakan. JOHANNY/RADAR TARAKAN





*MENGEJAR SUKHOI:* Tiga pesawat Sukhoi SU-27/30 landing di Lanud Tarakan. Tiga pesawat Sukhoi tersebut akan terlibat dalam acara launching MCC yang diikuti tiga negara sekaligus. Indonesia, Malaysia dan Filipina. Tampak salah satu petugas darat usai memandu pesawat Sukhoi dan berlari mengikuti Sukhoi menuju apron parkir pesawat, Jumat (16/6). JOHANNY SILITONGA/RADAR TARAKAN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*TNI, community intensify border security to prevent entry of ISIS*
Sabtu, 17 Juni 2017 03:17 WIB - 866 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) and community have intensified border security to prevent the entry of Marawi-based pro-ISIS extremist group Maute from the Philippines into Indonesia, Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal, and Security Affairs Wiranto stated. 

"The TNI and community have set up joint posts that are equipped with an early warning system," he noted at the ministrys office here on Friday.

He remarked that based on the coordination meeting in Manado, North Sulawesi, the TNI had, so far, deployed additional troops in the outer islands adjacent to the Philippines, as the Indonesian Navy had stepped up patrolling in the border regions.

He said vigilance against ISIS should constantly be improved during the ongoing conflict in Marawi, Mindanao, the Philippines.

He pointed out that due to the proximity between the Indonesian border and the Philippines, the pro-ISIS group could try to gain entry into the country.

Nevertheless, he believed that there is no need to declare an emergency status over the matter. He was optimistic that the TNI and community have implemented adequate anticipatory measures.

Wiranto had earlier revealed that the Indonesian military is ready to help the Philippines attack the base of the pro-ISIS group in Marawi.

The TNI will ally with the military of several countries: Australia, New Zealand, Malaysia, Brunei Darussalam, and the Philippines.

The Philippine government has invited Indonesia and Malaysia to combat terrorism. The Philippines has responded positively to Indonesias willingness to play a role in resolving the conflict in Marawi, Mindanao.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

Skatek 022 Berhasil Tes Flight 3 Jenis Pesawat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Navy new DSME Type 209 Submarine KRI Nagapasa-403. Credit to Korps Hiu Kencana.







        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kapal destroyer AS dan Kapal kontainer Filipina Tabrakan di Perairan Jepang
Hull kapal kontainer komersil kuat juga ya..


----------



## initial_d_mk2

pr1v4t33r said:


> Kapal destroyer AS dan Kapal kontainer Filipina Tabrakan di Perairan Jepang
> Hull kapal kontainer komersil kuat juga ya..
> 
> View attachment 404388
> 
> View attachment 404389
> 
> View attachment 404390


Itu destro TNI ya sampe ente masukin ke thread indonesia wkwkwk


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d_mk2 said:


> Itu destro TNI ya sampe ente masukin ke thread indonesia wkwkwk



Sekilas info aja, kebetulan ada foto yang gambarnya jelas dari metro. apalagi kemarin SSV bikinan PAL sempet keseruduk kapal kontainer juga kan. buat perbandingan aja.


----------



## Hindustani78

Indonesia has deployed Sukhoi fighters at a base in northern Borneo to beef up security in case Islamist militants who overran a town in the Philippines try to flee southwards, an air force colonel told the Antara news agency.(Representative Photo)
http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...state-media/story-OplzxqdRq0g3JyrOAtX8cP.html

Indonesia has deployed Sukhoi fighters at a base in northern Borneo to beef up security in case Islamist militants who overran a town in the Philippines try to flee southwards, an air force colonel told the Antara news agency.

The head of the air base in Tarakan, a town in the Indonesian province of North Kalimantan on Borneo, said three Sukhoi jets that arrived on Friday would remain for a month in case radicals fighting the Philippine military in Marawi City sought to escape to Indonesia.

“The militants might flee the Philippines and be forced to cross the border to Indonesia,” the Indonesian state news agency cited Colonel Didik Krisyanto as saying.

The Philippine military said on Friday that some of the Islamist militants who stormed Marawi City in the south of the country last month may have mingled with evacuees to slip away during the battle that has raged for almost four weeks.

The military says that up to 200 fighters, most of them from local insurgent groups that have pledged allegiance to Islamic State but also some foreign fighters, are holding out, using civilians as human shields and mosques as safe havens.

The devastating collapse in security has alarmed neighbours such as Indonesia and Malaysia, and defence and army chiefs from the three countries are due to meet in Tarakan on Monday for a ceremony to mark the launch of patrols in the seas between the countries.

A port town, Tarakan is just south of the Malaysian side of Borneo and looks out across the sea to Mindanao in the southern Philippines, a sprawling island that has been plagued by insurgencies and banditry for decades.

Indonesian naval authorities had also asked local people including fishermen in border areas facing the Philippines to report any suspicious people, Antara reported.

A police mobile brigade corp had also been sent to northern areas on Sulawesi island to prevent militants from crossing the border, it said.

On Monday, Indonesia will inaugurate a maritime command centre in Tarakan and also hold a ceremony on an Indonesian warship with Malaysian and Philippine officials to launch patrols.

Singapore and Brunei will be attending as observers.

The commander of Tarakan’s naval base, First Admiral Ferial Fachroni, told Reuters the other countries would also establish command centres to help in the sharing of information.

Fachroni said the army, navy and air forces would be involved in patrols but more discussions were needed to pin down whether they would be joint or coordinated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

PTDI Indonesia has been awarded a contract from The Nepalese Armed Forces for 1 unit of CN 235-220 military transport aircraft. The contract was signed at the Nepalese Army HQ at Bhadkali, Kathmandu, Nepal on 16 June 2017.

Source : Official PTDI

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Satria Manggala

Menanti KRI Nagabanda 403 Tiba





http://maritimnews.com/menanti-kri-nagabanda-403-tiba/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Heli fennec pesanan AD dah banyak yang selesai kayaknya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Satria Manggala said:


> Menanti KRI Nagabanda 403 Tiba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://maritimnews.com/menanti-kri-nagabanda-403-tiba/


Actually the official name of KRI 403 is not Nagabanda but Nagapasa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Bugs

pr1v4t33r said:


> Kapal destroyer AS dan Kapal kontainer Filipina Tabrakan di Perairan Jepang
> Hull kapal kontainer komersil kuat juga ya..



This is more than just physical damage. This is an embarrassment to the USN. With all those 21st century, state-of-art, hi-tech radars and sensors, it was pounded by a huuuge, heavy, low-tech, non-stealth cargo ship.



Jakartans@PkDef said:


> PTDI Indonesia has been awarded a contract from The Nepalese Armed Forces for 1 unit of CN 235-220 military transport aircraft. The contract was signed at the Nepalese Army HQ at Bhadkali, Kathmandu, Nepal on 16 June 2017.
> 
> Source : Official PTDI
> View attachment 404540
> 
> View attachment 404541
> 
> View attachment 404542



Naaah... gitu dong. Keluarin berita yang langsung teken kontrak. Nggak pake kata2x 'berminat', 'melirik', 'MOU' iming2x kayak gituan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

Quick Reaction Force IndoBatt













*Task Force Bravo as Rapid Reaction Force responsible to secure area Sector East UNIFIL*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

Kapal Selam Indonesia ikut jaga perairan Sulut-Filipina, Senin (19/6/2017). (Liputan6.com/Yoseph Ikanubun)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Maritime Command Center (MCC) @ Tarakan*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Launching Trilateral Maritime Patrol*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*HELIKOPTER ASW PANTHER AS565 MBE DALAM DOKTRIN ASW TNI AL*
19 JUNE 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Bergabungnya heli ASW Panther ke jajaran TNI AL perlu untuk ditindaklanjuti dengan memutakhirkan doktrin dan konsep peluang kerja sama taktis dengan KRI, utamanya dalam peperangan Anti Submarine Warfare (ASW) yang merupakan fungsi utama dari Panther tersebut. Konsep kerja sama taktis tersebut meliputi komando dan pengendalian (kodal), organisasi tugas, penggunaan taktis, hingga prosedur teknis.

Dalam konsep SSAT, helikopter merupakan bagian tak terpisahkan dari sebuah gugus tugas, sehingga prinsip penggunaan heli Panther mutlak menggunakan jenis BKO _integrated support_. Tipe BKO _integrated support _memungkinkan penggunaan kekuatan dan kemampuan Panther secara maksimal oleh Pakotis ataupun Komandan Peperangan AKS. Dalam jenis BKO ini, fungsi TACOM (_tactical command) _dan TACON (_tactical control_) dipegang oleh Pakotis yang dapat didelegasikan kepada Komandan Peperangan AKS atau Komandan KRI melalui PWO dan _Helo Controller_.

Pada level KRI, helikopter dikendalikan oleh _Helo Controller_ dengan beberapa metode pengendalian yang mungkin untuk diterapkan berkaitan dengan kebutuhan misi dan kemampuan alutsista. Secara umum, jenis pengendalian yang bisa dilaksanakan oleh KRI meliputi _close, loose, positive, _dan _advisory control. _Dua jenis pengendalian heli yang pertama berkaitan dengan pencapaian misi yang dibebankan, sedangkan _positive _dan _advisory control_ berhubungan dengan kewenangan terhadap _safety _heli.





_Panther dengan Camo TNI AL (Letkol Laut (P) Dickry Rizanny N., MMDS)_
Secara taktis, heli Panther dalam misi ASW mempunyai keunggulan yang tidak dimiliki oleh KRI jika beroperasi sendiri. Kecepatan reaksi dari helikopter dalam merespons ancaman kapal selam musuh dengan jarak yang cukup jauh yang melebihi jarak jangkau torpedo lawan.

Kemampuan respons ini memberikan keunggulan daya kejut dan keunggulan jarak terhadap ancaman kapal selam musuh sehingga memberikan keamanan lebih terhadap badan utama yang dilindungi. Selain itu, penggunaan helikopter dalam ASW adalah minim risiko dikarenakan sulitnya kapal selam untuk menyerang unsur udara.

Dari keunggulan di atas, Panther dapat digunakan untuk melaksanakan berbagai macam misi ASW, di antaranya adalah _area search; screening _(pentabiran); investigasi datum, baringan sonar, dan ESM; dan melaksanakan aksi koordinasi dengan kapal atas air ataupun MPA (_maritime patrol aircraft_). Selain misi pencarian kapal selam, Panther juga dapat digunakan untuk melaksanakan penyerangan dengan berbagai metode penyerangan, baik metode penyerangan mandiri (HOVERTAC dan SELFTAC) maupun _coordinated attack _yang membutuhkan kerjasama dengan kapal permukaan (VECTAC).

Secara teknis, _dipping sonar _yang dimiliki Panther digunakan saat _hover _untuk mendapatkan data kapal selam berupa baringan dan jarak relatif dari posisi helikopter. Teknik pencarian ini mengenal istilah “_sonar dip cycle,” _yaitu waktu yang diperlukan oleh heli ASW dalam melaksanakan satu siklus pencarian yang meliputi: tiba di titik pencarian, melaksanakan pencarian sonar, selesai pencarian (_breaking dip_), terbang ke titik pencarian selanjutnya, hingga tiba di titik pencarian berikutnya tersebut.

Secara singkat, _dip cycle _dapat dihitung dengan cara: _jump time _+ _dip time._ Waktu _dipping _sendiri berkisar antara 6-9 menit yang dapat disesuaikan dengan situasi taktis di laut; sedangkan _jump time _merupakan waktu yang dibutuhkan untuk terbang dari satu titik pencarian ke titik selanjutnya. Pola pencarian tersebut tentunya dipilih dengan juga mempertimbangkan faktor angin, jarak pandang, kondisi laut, dan jenis pengendalian.





_Panther dengan Camo TNI AL (Istimewa)_
Panther dapat digunakan sebagai salah satu unsur tabir yang biasanya difungsikan sebagai tabir luar (_outer screen_) yang ditetapkan pada jarak tertentu pada _reaction zone_. Penempatan seperti ini memungkinkan helikopter untuk melaksanakan pendeteksian dan pukulan pendahuluan terhadap kapal selam musuh sebelum kapal selam tersebut berada pada jarak idealnya untuk melaksanakan penyerangan terhadap _High Value Unit (HVU)_.

Penempatan helikopter-helikopter ASW sebagai unsur tabir luar mampu memberikan tingkat _probability of detection _hingga 80%, bervariasi tergantung dari PSR (_predicted sonar range_) dan lebar sektor yang dialokasikan. Tingginya tingkat keyakinan pendeteksian tersebut menunjukkan bahwa keberadaan heli Panther berkemampuan AKS dalam sebuah gugus tugas akan menambah kemampuan ASW yang telah dimiliki oleh kapal-kapal permukaan.

Berkaitan dengan fungsi penyerangan, Panther mutlak harus dilengkapi dengan torpedo. Helikopter bersenjata ini selain digunakan sekaligus sebagai tabir, dapat juga dijadikan sebagai _alert weapon, _yaitu heli yang di-_standby_-kan secara khusus di geladak heli untuk melaksanakan penyerangan terhadap kapal salam sewaktu-waktu.

Metode penyerangan HOVERTAC dilaksanakan saat helikopter mendapatkan kontak kapal selam dari sonarnya pada jarak jangkau senjatanya. Metode SELFTAC, heli melaksanakan penyerangan setelah _breaking dip_ dan memprediksi posisi duga kapal selam berdasarkan data terakhir yang dimiliki. SELFTAC hanya valid untuk digunakan saat waktu di antara _break dip _dan peluncuran senjata kurang dari 2 menit atau jika adanya situasi taktis yang mengharuskan dilaksanakannya _urgent attack._

Metode terakhir yang dapat dilaksanakan helikopter adalah VECTAC, yaitu helikopter bertindak sebagai _attacking unit _dan kapal permukaan/MPA sebagai _controlling unit. _VECTAC ini sendiri terdapat beberapa jenis, yaitu radar VECTAC, _reversed _radar VECTAC, _informative _VECTAC, dan _visual _VECTAC. Kesemua metode penyerangan tersebut membutuhkan latihan dan pemahaman menyeluruh antara para pelaku di laut yang meliputi pengawak KRI maupun pengawak Panther.





_Helikopter ASW (Istimewa)_
Restoring ASW Capabilities

Pembelian heli ASW Panther tentunya secara langsung akan mempengaruhi kekuatan dan kemampuan ASW TNI AL. Strategi pengembangan kekuatan ASW harus dilaksanakan secara komprehensif dan optimal, sehingga kemampuan ASW akan meningkat, baik di KRI, Pesud/heli dan Kapal Selam. Heli ASW Panther memberikan beberapa peningkatan dalam : (1) Reaksi dan fleksibilitas dibanding dengan kapal permukaan; (2) Jarak jangkau aksi ASW akan lebih jauh; (3) Kemampuan deteksi kontak KS meningkat dengan penggunaan _dipping sonar_; (4) Kemampuan melaksanakan serangan dan pukulan terhadap KS musuh; dan (5) _Balancing of Power_ baik di kawasan Regional maupun Global.

Peningkatan kemampuan ASW ini akan sangat langsung dirasakan pada suatu operasi gugus tugas ASW. Namun beberapa resiko dan implikasi juga muncul dan patut dipertimbangkan, antara lain : (1) Tingkat kerentanan (_Vulnerability)_ terhadap rudal anti pesawat (SAM/AAM); (2) Ketergantungan terhadap perlindungan dari kapal dan CAP/DCA; (3) Tanggung jawab kapal permukaan semakin besar; dan (4) Perawatan dan pemeliharaan (Onboard/ Base / Ground Support)

**

Penulis menarik kesimpulan berikut dari analisis yang dapat dijadikan persyaratan dan saran untuk heli Panther AS 565 MBe, yaitu:


Dalam misi pencarian dan pengawasan, CN 235 dan CASA PATMAR akan menjadi platform pencarian area utama dan _Look Zone_, Panther harus dapat memainkan peran penting di zona tengah dan _Reaction Zone _menggunakan sonar celup aktif berfrekuensi rendah yang modern dan serta mampu menggunakan radar secara efektif dalam mode deteksi periskop, termasuk penggunaan FLIR.
Panther memiliki peran utama dalam kontak ASW jarak dekat.
Panther harus mampu beroperasi dengan _multi mission, _yaitu ancaman kapal selam dan permukaan secara simultan. Termasuk sebagai heli koordinator Pernika.
Sebagai heli multi misi, Panther harus diperkuat oleh link data yang sangat mumpuni.
Sarana pendukung operasi dan infrastruktur juga harus disiapkan secara bersamaan dan komprehensif.
Peningkatan profesionalisme melalui latihan dan kursus untuk memberikan bekal yang baik untuk pengawak di KRI, Pesud/heli dan kapal selam, dengan tujuan adalah seluruh pengawak mempunyai kompetensi dan sertifikasi yang dapat diakui dan dipertanggung jawabkan.
Untuk mendapatkan kesamaan dan pemahaman yang sinergis dan sama, serta untuk mendapatkan hasil pada tingkat operasional dan taktis yang optimal, perlu dilaksanakan pendidikan / kursus PWO untuk Pilot, Tactical Coordinator (TACO), dan Pwa Kapal Selam bersamaan guna mencapai kesamaan pemahaman dan pertimbangan _interoperability_.
_Oleh : Letkol Laut (P) Dickry Rizanny N., MMDS_

_Penulis adalah lulusan AAL tahun 1998, saat ini berdinas di Srena Koarmatim_

_Sumber : Maritim News_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Satria Manggala said:


> *Launching Trilateral Maritime Patrol*



More images

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

pr1v4t33r said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Tim Gultor Batalyon Yonif Raider 400/BR melakukan simulasi pembebasan sandra, Lawang Sewu, 16 Juni 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

Indonesian naval officers pose with smuggled armadillo's destined for malaysia. June 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

striver44 said:


> Indonesian naval officers pose with smuggled armadillo's destined for malaysia. June 2017



Good job.... BTW isn't holding them like that may harm them? They are pangolins by the way, not armadillo. And they are not a tree dweller.


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force Sat Bravo 90 member firing the M134 Minigun. Credit to tni_indonesia_update.









        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

the recently upgraded Indonesian Air Forces Boeing Surveillance had been spotted at Juwata Airport Tarakan, seems in hurry to test the newly installed equipment






credit to ori uploader and owner

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Joint Task Rapid Reaction Force*































*Indobatt23k*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*TNI chief lauds Philippines` military attempts to muffle ISIS in Marawi*

17 hours ago | 839 Views

Tarakan, N Kalimantan (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Military (TNI) commander General Gatot Nurmantyo lauded the Armed Forces of the Philippines (AFP) for their hard work to muffle ISIS terror in Marawi.

"On this occasion, I congratulate AFP for their achievement towards dampening ISIS movement in Marawi and killing 257 terrorists," he stated, during the inauguration of the Maritime Command Center (MCC) here, on Monday.

According to Gatot, the initiative by the Philippines is a warning for Indonesia, as well as Malaysia, to counter ISIS, considering its sleeper cells that exist in both countries.

Therefore, Philippines, Indonesia and Malaysia must involve in trilateral cooperation and agreement to facilitate exchange of information.

"The speed and accuracy of information is needed to determine early anticipatory measures to prevent ISIS from entering the country," Gatot remarked.

Moreover, the authorities must also be aware of the possibility of ISIS members leaving Marawi posing as refugees, he added.

Security has been tightened in Indonesia, where 16 of the regions have sleeper cells of ISIS, according to TNI.

The addition of troops and the deployment of warships, submarines, and aircraft for patrols have been carried out primarily in border areas of North Sulawesi and North Kalimantan, such as Marore Island, Miangas, Morotai, and Talaud.(*)


----------



## Satria Manggala

*UN Officer visited Indobatt @ Africa*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Berapa unit nih? Eh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Var Dracon

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Berapa unit nih? Eh
> 
> View attachment 405194



Probably not much. I think it is better to buy more Blackhawks (if we have money) than buy Chinooks, to mobilize our troops and medevac. Or just use PT. DI products?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Kalo beli blekok si cinok gak jadi, dan sebaliknya hehe


----------



## mandala

Var Dracon said:


> Probably not much. I think it is better to buy more Blackhawks (if we have money) than buy Chinooks, to mobilize our troops and medevac. Or just use PT. DI products?


I think the Indonesian Army is looking at heavy transport helicopter with ramp door. Currently none of PT DI products have any ramp door.


----------



## initial_d

Kabarnya sih dulu mau beli 6 unit chinook, gw sih lebih suka caracal dari pada black hawk


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*MENGAPA ANGKATAN LAUT INDONESIA PERLU KAPAL SELAM KONVENSIONAL JARAK JAUH?*
21 JUNE 2017 DIANEKO_LC 1 COMMENT
_“The Submarine is Underhand and Unfair”. Admiral Sir Arthur Wilson, British Royal Navy, Speech 1899._

Sejak Perang Dunia pertama, kapal selam dikenal sebagai pemburu kapal permukaan musuh yang senyap dan mematikan. Hal ini disebabkan karena kapal selam mempunyai beberapa keunggulan yang mampu memberikan efek penggentar (_deterrence effect) _untuk musuh-musuhnya.

Teknologi dan taktik peperangan, meliputi _stealth_, _covert_, asimetris, dan keuntungan akses di laut, sering memberikan kemenangan untuk kapal selam dalam pertempuran, memberikan efek besar kepada musuh dan membuat mereka lebih superior daripada kapal perang lainnya di mandala perang. Indonesia, sebagai salah satu negara yang mengoperasikan kapal selam dalam angkatan lautnya, juga harus memanfaatkan kelebihan yang dimiliki kapal selam.

Indonesia memiliki tugas berat dalam menentukan berapa besar kekuatan kapal selam dan bagaimana pola operasi untuk kapal selam itu sendiri. Mencermati letak geografis dan perkembangan lingkungan strategis regional, Indonesia memerlukan kapal selam konvensional yang berukuran besar agar dapat beroperasi jauh dari pangkalan.

Satuan kapal selam nantinya juga harus dapat memberikan kontribusi yang signifikan terhadap negara Indonesia sebagai _leadership role_ di kawasan regional dan ikut serta dalam permasalahan global. Hal ini konsisten dengan paradigma TNI AL yaitu Menjadi Angkatan Laut Berkelas Dunia _(World Class Navy)_.

Selain itu, satuan kapal selam harus mampu menangkal potensi ancaman baik dari dalam maupun dari luar dan mampu beroperasi di seluruh perairan Indonesia yang berpotensi terjadi konflik kepentingan dan kedaulatan.

Teknologi kapal selam merupakan teknologi yang sangat sensitif dan bersifat eksklusif nasional. Sebagian besar negara produsen kapal selam tidak mau berbagi teknologi yang mereka punyai, walaupun dengan negara sahabat maupun sekutunya sekalipun. Dalam situasi ini, Indonesia mempunyai pilihan yang sulit.

Politik Luar Negeri bebas aktif dan pilihan non blok menjadi pertimbangan dalam mengembangkan kekuatan angkatan laut, khususnya kapal selam. Perusahaan galangan kapal domestik, seperti PT PAL, perlu mendapatkan bantuan dan dukungan teknologi kapal selam dari negara lain dalam mendesain, membangun, mengembangkan dan mempertahankan kemampuan kapal selam. Namun, tentunya campur tangan dan kemauan pemerintah dalam mengembangkan industri pertahanan dalam negeri sangat diharapkan, sehingga terdapat proses _transfer of Technology (ToT)_.





_DSME 1400 KRI Nagapasa 403 (Hiu Kencana)_
Mengapa Indonesia Harus Memilih Kapal Selam?

Taktik paling ideal kapal selam adalah _stealth_ atau rahasia, beroperasi secara tertutup (_covert) _sampai dapat mendekati musuh, kemudian mengamati, melaporkan atau melaksanakan aksi manuver sesuai misi yang diemban. Dengan posisi yang tepat dan _covert, _kapal selam mampu untuk menyerang musuh dengan cepat tanpa terdeteksi. Kapal selam juga mampu beroperasi sendiri sebagai tanda dukungan dari satuan atau unsur lain.

Dengan kemampuan inilah, kapal selam memberikan berbagai pilihan terhadap pemerintah Indonesia, khususnya untuk TNI AL dalam merencanakan pilihan atau respons dalam bentuk berbagai operasi militer. TNI AL dapat mengirimkan kekuatan kapal selam untuk mengobservasi suatu kegiatan di daerah konflik, dengan tetap memiliki keuntungan deteksi dan inisiatif tanpa terdeteksi.

_Selain itu, stealth _dan operasi _covert _kapal selam memberikan suatu kemampuan asimetris terhadap negara pengguna kapal selam. Besarnya pengaruh dari kemampuan asimetris ini tergantung pada ukuran dan jumlah kapal selam dalam satu satuan.

Kapal selam diharapkan bisa beroperasi di seluruh perairan yang menjadi perhatian khusus dan area rawan, sehingga musuh akan berpikir lebih dalam untuk meramu taktik anti kapal selam (AKS). Musuh juga memerlukan anggaran yang lebih besar dalam mengembangkan kemampuan untuk menangkal operasi kapal selam, baik teknologi AKS, kapal permukaan dan unsur AKS lainnya. Inilah yang menyebabkan mengapa kapal selam mempunyai kemampuan asimetris.

Kemampuan asimetris ini yang dapat dimanfaatkan pemerintah Indonesia untuk mempengaruhi suatu kejadian dengan menghadirkan kapal selam di kawasan regional. Karena kapal selam mampu beroperasi sendiri dengan memanfaatkan keuntungan akses di seluruh perairan Indonesia dimana unsur TNI yang lain tidak mampu melaksanakannya. Keuntungan akses kapal selam ini dapat digunakan dalam melaksanakan pengamatan dan penyerangan terhadap musuh di mandala perang atau di wilayah musuh sendiri.

Mencermati perkembangan lingkungan geografi dan strategis, negara-negara di kawasan Indo-Pasifik memiliki pandangan yang sama tentang pentingnya laut dan untuk itu mereka saling meningkatkan kekuatan maritim masing-masing. Pengadaan kapal selam pun meningkat dimana negara-negara tersebut menilai tentang pentingnya karakteristik kapal selam.

Ancaman kapal selam di kawasan pun meningkat dan memberikan tantangan sulit untuk TNI AL di masa mendatang. Walaupun negara tetangga seperti Singapura dan Malaysia bersifat netral, namun Indonesia wajib untuk tetap meningkatkan pengamatan secara strategis, kemampuan deteksi dan tingkat kewaspadaan.

Memang anggaran dan kekuatan militer kita terbatas, namun Indonesia mempunyai peranan penting dalam mempertahankan kestabilan regional dan global melalui strategi pengamanan kawasan. Sehingga untuk menentukan suatu strategi, bisa dalam diplomatik, ekonomi atau militer, Indonesia harus lebih berpikir asimetris yaitu sedikit unsur dengan efek penggentar yang besar, artinya kebutuhan akan kapal selam adalah sangat perlu.





_Type 214 NRP Tridente Portugal (Wiki)_
Mengapa Harus Kapal Selam Jarak Jauh?

Luas dan posisi strategis Indonesia memberikan pilihan strategi _defence in depth_. Strategi ini adalah bagaimana menghancurkan kekuatan musuh sebelum memasuki teritorial Indonesia, saat mendekati pangkalan musuh dan saat transit. Indonesia perlu untuk mengembangkan kemampuan operasi militer jarak jauh sekaligus memberikan kesempatan untuk mempertahankan pengendalian laut dan keamanan di area rawan/_choke points._

Karakteristik unik kapal selam akan dapat dimanfaatkan secara optimal jika dioperasikan dalam taktik ofensif atau postur _forward deployment_. Di dalam konteks kita, ini berarti kapal selam Indonesia harus mampu dioperasikan secara tertutup di luar area teritorial atau pada titik-titik rawan.

Taktik kapal selam ini akan meningkatkan kemampuan Indonesia untuk dapat mempengaruhi situasi di wilayah yang vital dengan memiliki efek penggentar. Kemampuan ini hanya dapat dilakukan oleh kehadiran kapal selam yang memiliki keuntungan asimetris dan keuntungan akses. Selain itu, pengoperasian kapal selam di garis depan dapat memberikan kewaspadaan, keunggulan pengumpulan intelijen dan pengamatan dimana pemerintah Indonesia dapat memanfaatkannya dalam strategi demi menghindari peperangan skala besar.

Sejak kapal selam dikenalkan dalam pertempuran pada awal abad ke-20, strategi kampanye perang selalu berhasil jika kapal selam dioperasikan dengan taktik ofensif dengan menggunakan pangkalan aju. Awal perang dunia kedua, taktik ofensif kapal selam Jerman terbukti berhasil sebelum pihak Sekutu menemukan tindakan perlawanan yang efektif.

Selain itu, kesuksesan Satuan Kapal Selam Pasifik Amerika yang berhasil menenggelamkan 2/3 armada Jepang di perang dunia kedua. Sebelumnya, di perang dunia pertama, satuan kapal selam Sekutu di Laut Marmora juga menunjukkan keberhasilan strategi garis depan (_forward deployment) _saat berhasil membatasi kemampuan pasukan Turki saat berusaha mengusir pasukan amfibi Sekutu di Semenanjung Gallipoli.

Kemudian, pangkalan aju kapal selam dalam Perang Dunia kedua adalah penggunaan pangkalan Fremantle dan Brisbane di Australia oleh satuan kapal selam Amerika, Inggris dan Belanda. Saat ini, US Navy mengoperasikan kapal selamnya di wilayah regional kita dengan menggunakan Jepang, Singapura, Australia dan Guam sebagai pangkalan aju. Perlu kita catat bahwa strategi ini sangat efektif dalam hal biaya dan waktu respons. Strategi ini lebih efektif daripada mereka menggerakkan kapal selam dari negara atau pangkalan mereka sendiri.

Namun di sisi lain, Indonesia tidak memiliki pangkalan aju kapal selam di daerah depan (_forward territory)_, sehingga operasi kapal selam kita sangat bergantung pada kapal tender, dimana berpotensi menjadi sasaran musuh. Tetapi menggunakan kapal selam jarak pendek dengan menggunakan kapal tender adalah strategi yang berisiko tinggi.

Kapal tender mempunyai sifat kerentanan yang tinggi dan juga memerlukan perlindungan saat transit atau berada di mandala perang, terutama saat kapal selam melaksanakan bekal ulang atau hanya sekedar sandar. Sehingga, Indonesia perlu mempertimbangkan pengadaan dan penggunaan kapal selam konvensional jarak jauh, sehingga bisa digunakan dalam postur ofensif atau di garis depan, dioperasikan di _choke points_, menghadang musuh saat transit maupun menghancurkan musuh di wilayahnya sendiri.





_Modul Kapal Selam Changbogo di Galangan PT PAL 20 Maret 2017. (Portal Komando)_
Mampukah Hanya dengan 12 Kapal Selam?

Pengalaman pengoperasian kapal selam kelas Cakra selama dua dekade terakhir menunjukkan bahwa hanya dengan dua kapal selam, adalah sangat jauh dari jumlah ideal yang diperlukan dalam mempertahankan kehadiran kapal selam di kawasan sampai tidak memiliki efek penggentar. Di dalam MEF disebutkan bahwa minimal 12 kapal selam diperlukan untuk mempertahankan postur operasi kapal selam yang efektif.

Apabila mampu mengoptimalkan kelebihannya, Indonesia akan dapat memaksimalkan efek penggentar secara strategis yang dapat mempengaruhi pilihan taktik musuh. Indonesia memerlukan kapal selam yang mampu beroperasi dan hadir secara terus menerus di area yang jauh.

Pola operasi dua belas kapal selam harus efektif dan terus menerus sehingga mampu menjawab kehadiran pada wilayah rawan dan misi yang berbeda. Rotasi dengan tiap empat kapal selam melaut, empat kapal selam dalam status siaga dan empat dalam perawatan akan dapat mengeksploitasi kemampuan kapal selam secara optimal dan lebih penting lagi dapat mengeksploitasi wilayah bawah laut di kawasan regional.

Indonesia adalah negara yang tidak memiliki sekutu dengan kebijakan politik bebas aktif dan non-blok. Sehingga, strategi pertahanan kita sekarang adalah berdiri sendiri dalam konteks ASEAN dan kerja sama regional.

Indonesia lebih berharap pada kemampuan sendiri sebagai pencegahan dan mengatasi serangan musuh tanpa bergantung pada bantuan negara lain. Indonesia tidak berharap bantuan militer secara langsung jika mendapatkan ancaman sekalipun dari kekuatan militer yang jauh lebih besar.

Oleh karena itu, Indonesia harus selalu siap dalam segala ancaman peperangan saat diperlukan. Sehingga, kekuatan dengan 12 kapal selam akan menjadikan Indonesia superior di kawasan dan mampu menjawab segala ancaman. Kekuatan kapal selam yang kuat juga akan berkontribusi penting dan sangat signifikan kepada keamanan maritim regional, menjadikan Indonesia memiliki peran pemimpin di antara negara-negara kawasan regional.

**





_KRI Nagapasa 403 di perairan Korea Selatan. (defence.pk)_
Sebagai penutup, kapal selam memiliki kelebihan dan karakteristik yang unik dimana membuat mereka menjadi penggentar yang menakutkan kepada lawan-lawannya, yaitu _stealth, covert, asimetri _dan memiliki keuntungan akses. Ketika Indonesia bergantung pada jalur perdagangan lewat laut termasuk memberikan garansi atas keamanan SLOC, kapal selam konvensional jarak jauh adalah jawabannya. Memiliki kapal selam konvensional jarak jauh ini akan mampu menjaga wilayah rawan dan _choke points _dengan memanfaatkan kelebihan kapal selam.

Sebuah satuan kapal selam konvensional jarak jauh akan memberikan kontribusi yang signifikan terhadap kepentingan global dan memberikan Indonesia peran pemimpin di wilayah regional, mendukung konsep TNI AL saat ini, menjadi Angkatan Laut yang Berkelas Dunia. Kebutuhan ini mampu dijawab dan diatasi dengan mempunyai kekuatan 12 kapal selam konvensional jarak jauh. Satuan kapal selam ini merupakan aset strategis yang sangat penting untuk mendukung kepentingan Indonesia di regional dan global.

Sebagai negara yang tidak bersekutu, industri domestik kapal selam perlu dikembangkan dalam mendesain, membangun, mempertahankan, meningkatkan dan memelihara kemampuan kapal selam dalam usia pakainya. Pengembangan industri kapal selam domestik sangat konsisten dengan strategi pertahanan Indonesia saat ini, yaitu kemandirian dalam alutsista. Program berkelanjutan juga harus seimbang antara sumber daya yang tersedia dan dapat dipertahankan sesuai usia pakai.

Tujuannya adalah memiliki kekuatan kapal selam dengan jumlah dan kemampuan yang sesuai dengan kebutuhan strategis Indonesia, didukung oleh industri domestik dengan keterampilan dan kapasitas, untuk dapat meningkatkan dan mengembangkan kemampuan kapal selam, dalam rangka menuju “World Class Navy” dan menjadi yang terdepan di dalam peperangan bawah air di kawasan regional.

_Oleh : Letkol Laut (P) Dickry Rizanny N., MMDS_

_Penulis adalah lulusan AAL tahun 1998, saat ini berdinas di Srena Koarmatim._

_Photo : KRI Nanggala 402 di Carat 2015 (TNI AL)_

_Sumber : Maritim News_


pola pikir new gen officers di AL sudah mulai berubah dan lebih peka terhadap sejarah dan ancaman

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Bocor vocor

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Berapa unit nih? Eh
> 
> View attachment 405194


The Canadian camo looks very similar to the Indonesian Army Aviation camo.


----------



## Carlosa

striver44 said:


> Credit: Angkasa



Any details about that APC? 30mm gun?


----------



## barjo

Carlosa said:


> Any details about that APC? 30mm gun?


maybe bro @Glavcom knows better


----------



## Satria Manggala

Carlosa said:


> Any details about that APC? 30mm gun?


Last time, Marinir interest about more than 50 vehicle .. but now is unclear...

All 5 Btr4 is APC which already arrived ... 2 with 30 mm gun











more detail :
http://www.janes.com/article/66550/...-acquisition-of-btr-4-apcs-after-early-trials

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Carlosa

Satria Manggala said:


> Last time, Marinir interest about more than 50 vehicle .. but now is unclear...
> 
> All 5 Btr4 is APC which already arrived ... 2 with 30 mm gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more detail :
> http://www.janes.com/article/66550/...-acquisition-of-btr-4-apcs-after-early-trials



Ah I see, its the BTR-4. Looks nice, Its a nice design but everything coming out of Ukraine have major issues with vehicles not working or having many issues and been mostly unfit for duty. All the customers report the same thing and stop buying from Ukraine or return the stuff. Not worth it anymore to buy from them. Buying the technology for local manufacturing will probably be ok though.


----------



## Satria Manggala

Carlosa said:


> Ah I see, its the BTR-4. Looks nice, Its a nice design but everything coming out of Ukraine have major issues with vehicles not working or having many issues and been mostly unfit for duty. All the customers report the same thing and stop buying from Ukraine or return the stuff. Not worth it anymore to buy from them. Buying the technology for local manufacturing will probably be ok though.


Actually PT Pindad offers Anoa Amphibious for Indonesia Marine ... but Indonesia marine want more advance and not decide yet.






rumors, Marinir interest APC like LVT 7 for APC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

Satria Manggala said:


> Actually PT Pindad offers Anoa Amphibious for Indonesia Marine ... but Indonesia marine want more advance and not decide yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rumors, Marinir interest APC like LVT 7 for APC



Anything would be better than buying the BTR-4. If I remember correctly, I think it was Algeria that bought a batch of BTR-4 recently and it was a horror story, they want to return them. A domestic APC where Indonesia has full control over what is buying and can make sure about the quality that will receive would be much better even if it is a simpler design. 

LVT 7 would be great but is not cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

Carlosa said:


> Anything would be better than buying the BTR-4. If I remember correctly, I think it was Algeria that bought a batch of BTR-4 recently and it was a horror story, they want to return them. A domestic APC where Indonesia has full control over what is buying and can make sure about the quality that will receive would be much better even if it is a simpler design.
> 
> LVT 7 would be great but is not cheap.


True ..it's about the budget .. which marinir budget is not that big ....

In the future, PT Pindad will cooperate with Excalibur Army (Czechoslovak Group) to have Transfer of Technology. And have license to built Pandur II For Indonesia Army.

I hope PT Pindad will desain Anoa APC more advance with Pandur Technology and will be suitable for Indonesia Marine.



anas_nurhafidz said:


> Bocor vocor
> 
> View attachment 405247
> View attachment 405248
> View attachment 405249
> View attachment 405250


- 2 OPV 80-90 m
- Penambahan Rudal jarak medium

pertanyaaan:
OPV seperti Sigma class kah? trus rudal penambahan jadi berapa unit?

bocor lagi donk om

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Satria Manggala said:


> - 2 OPV 80-90 m. OPV seperti Sigma class kah?



Budgetnya 1 trilliun untuk 2 unit, per unit 500 milliar = $37.5 Million. Nah dipasaran OPV yang harga segini apa kira2?

KCR 60 aja udah 250 miliar kosongan. Mungkin diserahin ke galangan nasional?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

pr1v4t33r said:


> Budgetnya 1 trilliun untuk 2 unit, per unit 500 milliar = $37.5 Million. Nah dipasaran OPV yang harga segini apa kira2?
> 
> KCR 60 aja udah 250 miliar kosongan. Mungkin diserahin ke galangan nasional?


Setuju om .. sy berharap OPV sekelas Sigma Diponegoro class ala PT PAL desain


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Satria Manggala said:


> Setuju om .. sy berharap OPV sekelas Sigma Diponegoro class ala PT PAL desain



Yup, buat perbandingan Damen OPV 1800 yang dipesen MMEA, Malaysia ukuran 83 meter, harganya 3 unit $167 juta. Ato $55 juta/unit.

Nah OPV 110 meter untuk Bakamla harganya...?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Apa ini artinya tidak ada rencana pembelian iver atau kapal sejenisnya!!?? 
Hikssss......


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d_mk2 said:


> Apa ini artinya tidak ada rencana pembelian iver atau kapal sejenisnya!!?? Hikssss......



rencana ada.. tapi kan dimulai dari desain dulu bareng OMT... mungkin belum tahun depan..


----------



## barjo

KCR 60 aja udah 250 miliar kosongan. Mungkin diserahin ke galangan nasional?[/QUOTE]


pr1v4t33r said:


> Budgetnya 1 trilliun untuk 2 unit, per unit 500 milliar = $37.5 Million. Nah dipasaran OPV yang harga segini apa kira2?
> 
> KCR 60 aja udah 250 miliar kosongan. Mungkin diserahin ke galangan nasional?


kalau yg paling dekat harganya https://chuckhillscgblog.net/2014/04/13/three-nations-share-german-opv-design/ closes price available


----------



## pr1v4t33r

barjo said:


> kalau yg paling dekat harganya https://chuckhillscgblog.net/2014/04/13/three-nations-share-german-opv-design/ closes price available



Still around $50 million price tag.

I really intrigued about how much do we spend to build 110 meter OPV for coast guard? Anybody know the figure?

And if Palindo marine can design and build such OPV, i believe Pt.PAL is more than capable to come up with a better design for the navy since they are already have experience on building light frigate.


----------



## Mahakam

Here said :
"In 2017 Bakamla will get a budget of Rp 955 billion (US$71.5 million) of budget and most of it will be spent on the four new boats, which will be developed in the state-owned shipyard PT PAL."

US$71.5 million for 4 boats, this assume include the 110m OPV yes?

thejakartapost,com/news/2016/12/11/bakamla-to-procure-new-patrol-boats-in-2017,html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 405416



hope will be different than this design ... to many windows (looks unstealth) like Ro Ro vessel


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Mahakam said:


> Here said :
> "In 2017 Bakamla will get a budget of Rp 955 billion (US$71.5 million) of budget and most of it will be spent on the four new boats, which will be developed in the state-owned shipyard PT PAL."
> 
> US$71.5 million for 4 boats, this assume include the 110m OPV yes?
> 
> thejakartapost,com/news/2016/12/11/bakamla-to-procure-new-patrol-boats-in-2017,html



Yea, i read this one, but since they didn't specify which boats they build, i really can't assume...
because that would be soo damn cheap... 4 boats (2 units 80 meter + 2 units 110 meter) for $71.5 million ???

Nahh.. that's too good to be true... right? but i do hope it's true 



Satria Manggala said:


> hope will be different than this design ... to many windows (looks unstealth) like Ro Ro vessel



Right, that's for coast guard. i assume they would come up with more proper design for Navy' OPV..

Just think of bigger KCR-60 with additional heli deck and hangar facility, a new KCR-90.


----------



## Var Dracon

Anyone know anything about this submarine? It's appear in Indodefence 2016... Are we going to purchase or build these?
I don't even know this is a civilian or military submarine. It appearance in Indodefence means it is for military... But it has many portholes like civilian ships

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Var Dracon said:


> Anyone know anything about this submarine? It's appear in Indodefence 2016... Are we going to purchase or build these?
> I don't even know this is a civilian or military submarine. It appearance in Indodefence means it is for military... But it has many portholes like civilian ships


RMI 1 01 celebes submarine not much is known.......IMHO this doesnt look serious


----------



## GraveDigger388

striver44 said:


> RMI 1 01 celebes submarine not much is known.......IMHO this doesnt look serious


Well, IIRC it's a midget sub concept..


----------



## I.N.D.O.M.I.E

pr1v4t33r said:


> Yea, i read this one, but since they didn't specify which boats they build, i really can't assume...
> because that would be soo damn cheap... 4 boats (2 units 80 meter + 2 units 110 meter) for $71.5 million ???
> 
> Nahh.. that's too good to be true... right? but i do hope it's true
> 
> 
> 
> Right, that's for coast guard. i assume they would come up with more proper design for Navy' OPV..
> 
> Just think of bigger KCR-60 with additional heli deck and hangar facility, a new KCR-90.
> View attachment 405442



How about OPV krabi class?


----------



## striver44

GraveDigger388 said:


> Well, IIRC it's a midget sub concept..


Probably not going to be mass produced...just to fool people around


----------



## pr1v4t33r

I.N.D.O.M.I.E said:


> How about OPV krabi class?



i don't know, Thai bought it for around $80 million...
but how could you get BANNED with only 1 post? seriously?



GraveDigger388 said:


> Well, IIRC it's a midget sub concept..





striver44 said:


> Probably not going to be mass produced...just to fool people around



Yeah.. that one looks a bit weird. but Midget sub from BPPT is a go

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

pr1v4t33r said:


> Just think of bigger KCR-60 with additional heli deck and hangar facility, a new KCR-90.
> View attachment 405442


A new KC-90 minus the R



pr1v4t33r said:


> but how could you get BANNED with only 1 post? seriously?
> Yeah.. that one looks a bit weird. but *Midget sub from BPPT *is a go
> View attachment 405542
> 
> View attachment 405544


*This mini sub model is better*.
Mungkin karena ga ngasih salam ama sesajen ke penunggu dan sesepuh disini
LEL


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d_mk2 said:


> Apa ini artinya tidak ada rencana pembelian iver atau kapal sejenisnya!!?? Hikssss......



Ternyata itu sumbernya dokumen RKP yang posnya dari APBN. Nah belum dari pos Pinjaman Luar Negeri & dalam Negeri yang memang biasanya dijadikan sumber pendanaan untuk pembelian alutsista. Untuk heavy frigate kyaknya sumbernya dari PLN.



jek_sperrow said:


> A new KC-90 minus the R


Without R, this imaginary boat would become PC-90

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d_mk2

pr1v4t33r said:


> but how could you get BANNED with only 1 post? seriously!?


Wkwkwk is he really get banned with only one post!! He must be attacking chinese member here, i always get banned after a "discussion" with chinese pdf member, but not if i get serious fight with vietnamese or other nationality...... Beer for him then,


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d_mk2 said:


> Wkwkwk is he really get banned with only one post!! He must be attacking chinese member here, i always get banned after a "discussion" with chinese pdf member, but not if i get serious fight with vietnamese or other nationality...... Beer for him then,



Another militant member... take beer


----------



## Satria Manggala

*KRI Bung Tomo on duty*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## barjo

pr1v4t33r said:


> Still around $50 million price tag.
> 
> I really intrigued about how much do we spend to build 110 meter OPV for coast guard? Anybody know the figure?
> 
> And if Palindo marine can design and build such OPV, i believe Pt.PAL is more than capable to come up with a better design for the navy since they are already have experience on building light frigate.


from some sourch roughly hull only maybe less expensive then 30 depends on steel and compartment, the engine and the electronic is the most unfrienly cost, with western engine, electronic set (radar, EO, armament etc) and motor, it can be double from the hull price


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Marine Security is Indonesia Pride*
Red: Agung Vazza
Antara/Akbar Nugroho Gumay




Anggota TNI Angkatan Laut mempersiapkan Helikopter disela latihan laut Marine Naval Excercise Komodo (MNEK) 2016 di Perairan Kepulauan Mentawai, Sumatera Barat, Kamis (14/4).

By: *Pardiyanto* *)

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, Marine security requires strong and powerful action from the State through maritime security actors. The national security and sovereignty of the State is a great foundation for security actors to enforce the law of any shipping violations in the Indonesian marine territory. Sovereignty is the authority or high authority of a State to guard its territory. Marine security actors are the only appropriate pillar of the State to address any maritime violations because security actors are supported by a variety of personnel resources, weaponry and great infrastructure. Citizens and communities are unlikely to secure maritime offenses committed with modern equipment and technology. 

Just look at the Marine and Fisheries Resource Patrol (PSDKP) Shark Patrol (PSDKP) Shark Tiger 01 who must face the intimidation and provocation of the Coast Guard and the Vietnamese Navy when arresting five Vietnamese Ship Fishers (KIA) with 55 crew (ABK) who stole fish In the area of the Exclusive Economic Zone (ZEE) of Indonesia in the waters of the Natuna Islands, Prov. Riau Islands (21/5/2017). Vietnamese Coast Guard vessel crashed into one of the KIA Vietnam that will be driven PSDKP Tiger Macro 01 patrol to Batam Port until almost drowned, consequently 44 Vietnamese crew escaped with Coast Guard Vietnam and five Kia Vietnam re-released, even the Second Shipwright II PSDKP Shark Macan 01, Danang Gunawan Wibisono was taken hostage by the Coast Guard of Vietnam.

The Law of the International Sea confirms the zonation of marine or marine territories which is the sovereign authority of a coastal state or an archipelagic state, so that law enforcement and mobilization of weapon forces become the authority of the State to uphold the sovereignty of the territorial waters. Some maritime zones agreed in UNCLOS 1982 include: Territorial Sea (Territorial Sea) the widest width of 12 miles measured from the base line, inland waters of the waters on the land side of the territorial sea basin, where foreign ships have no right passing. The islands are waters enclosed by an archipelagic base which is the full sovereignty of a country, the additional zone is a zone bordering the Territorial Sea and not exceeding 24 nautical miles from the base line, the Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) of a maritime zone located outside and adjacent to the Territorial Sea. 

UNTAET Regulation 1982 (UNCLOS 1982), EEZ applies two legal regimes: first, applicable to a special legal regime (suigeneris) states that the EEZ region is not a fully-contained area and not the applicable law of the Free Sea law regime, Exclusive right which means that other countries can utilize EEZ of a country without the country's consent. EEZ is a marine area adjacent to the Territorial Sea measured 200 miles from the base line, where a country has the sovereign right to undertake the exploration, exploitation, management and conservation of biological and non-biological natural resources from the seabed and subsoil and undertake activities - other activities such as hydroelectricity, ocean and wind currents in the EEZ region.

With confirmation that recognized the Law of the Sea Islands (archipelagic state), Indonesia has a strong policy to fight hard to defend the sovereignty of the sea. To realize fully Islands National, State Indonesia has some homework to be resolved: first, hammer out an agreement with neighboring countries in order to determine the continental shelf and the EEZ. Indonesia faced with 10 neighboring countries (Malaysia, Singapore, Thailand, Philippines, Vietnam, India, Australia, Papua New Guinea, East Timor and Palau) who have maritime borders, which enables overlapping maritime boundaries and must be unanimous in determining the maritime boundary. Indonesia has not yet agreed on the Continental Shelf with Thailand, Malaysia, East Timor and Palau. While the EEZ that have not been agreed upon among the Indians (not meeting at all), Thailand (already 2 times), Malaysia (for the segment of the Malacca Strait, South China Sea and the Celebes Sea), Vietnam (already 8 times), Palau and Nauru Leste. Some of the Continental Shelf and EEZ that have obtained the agreement of which with Australia, Papua New Guinea, Philippines and Singapore (do not have a zone of the continental shelf and the EEZ). 

Second, filing (submission) limit excess Continent to CLCS (Commission on the Limits of the Continental Shelf og). In Article 76, paragraph (1) UNCLOS 1982 mentioned the seabed and subsoil beyond the territorial sea which are situated along a natural continuation of its land territory to the outer edge of the continental edge or to a distance of 200 nautical miles from the Baselines when the outer edge of the continental edges do not cross that distance. 

Indonesia has three potential areas where the continental shelf is more than 200 nautical miles measured from the base line, west of Sumatra, south of Nusa Tenggara and north of Papua. Indonesia has partially submitted to the western seas of Sumatera, where CLCS's recommendation of the Indonesian submission was issued on March 11, 2011, so based on the recommendation, the area of the Continental Shelf on the western bee of Sumatra becomes 4209 km², wider than the initial proposal on June 16, 3915 km².

Third, the firmness of supervision and legal action in the archipelagic sea lane of Indonesia (ALKI). Indonesia has struggled to establish international sea shipping lanes in the territory of Indonesian marine sovereignty. On August 30, 1996 attached the concept of Indonesian Archipelagic Sea Lane (ALKI) in the forum of International Maritime Organization. Further on May 19, 1998, the concept of ALKI can be approved by the International Maritime Organization. So that the Government establishes the Rights and Obligations of Ships and Foreign Aircraft that pass through the ALKI on 28 June 2002. ALKI I, the voyage between the South China Sea and the Indian Ocean or vice versa by Sea Natuna, Karimata Strait, Java Sea and Sunda Strait, ALKI II voyage between the Sulawesi Sea and Indian Ocean or vice versa via Makassar Strait, Flores Sea and Lombok Strait, and ALKI III voyage between Pacific Ocean and Indian Ocean or vice versa through Maluku Sea Seram, Banda Sea, Ombai Strait and Savu Sea, or Banda Sea, Leti Strait, or Banda Sea and Arafuru Sea.

Foreign aircraft and ships passing through the ALKI have the obligation: to pass quickly, to prevent the occurrence of threats or the use of force against the Island States, not to commit acts that violate international law, to focus on the purpose or intention of passing directly, continuously and as quickly as possible, and Comply with international rules and regulations.

The international community's confidence in the sovereignty of the archipelagic States may decrease when the supervisory and marine security apparatus are not firm in cracking down on any maritime offenses, law enforcement of sea offenses is not running clean and post-judicial handling is not good, and Alutsista (the main tool of the system Defense) is still left behind from other countries. The Government's efforts to repatriate or deport about 695 non-yustisian Vietnamese crew abducteans who were arrested for illegal fishing in the EEZ of Indonesia (9/6/2017) and good handling of ABK pro yustisia prisoners became part of post-judicial handling Improve the image of Indonesia. Therefore, the sovereignty of the archipelago State can only be realized when the Government is always based on firm diplomacy (as the character development of human resources of security actors) and the strengthening of Alutsista.

_*) Social and Behavior Observer_


http://en.republika.co.id/berita/en/speak-out/17/06/20/orusnh413-marine-security-is-indonesia-pride

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Met mudik everyone, safe journey

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia will buy 10 to 11 Sukhoi 35 says Indonesia defence minister





[marina]

*

*Pembelian Sukhoi Su-35 Disebut Menguntungkan Indonesia *

23 Juni 2017
Metrotvnews.com, Jakarta: Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan), Ryamizard Ryacudu, menyebut pembelian Sukhoi SU 35 menguntungkan Indonesia. Sebab ada kerja sama berkelanjutan antara negara produsen Rusia dengan pemerintah Indonesia.

"Karena ada imbal dagangnya 50 persen. Kita bisa ekspor," kata Ryamizard di Kantor Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta Pusat, Kamis 22 Juni 2017.

Perjanjian antara Indonesia dan Rusia itu meliputi pembangunan pabrik suku cadang pesawat tempur di Tanah Air. Nantinya di Indonesia akan tersedia suku cadang hingga pusat perbaikan Sukhoi.

Namun Menhan menolak menjelaskan detail kerja sama termasuk 50 persen imbal dagang mengingat hal tersebut, kata dia, masuk ranah Kementerian Perdagangan (Kemendag). Yang jelas, Ryamizard akan berusaha mendatangkan 10 lebih pesawat tempur Sukhoi ke Tanah Air.

"Kemarin kan dananya untuk 8 pesawat, saya akan coba bisa 10. Kalau bisa 11 (pesawat Sukhoi)," kata Ryamizard.

Disinggung mengenai waktu kedatangan pesawat, Mantan KASAD itu meminta semua pihak sabar. Karena proses mendatangkan pesawat terbilang rumit, apalagi yang baru. "Ya dibuat dulu, kan kita enggak beli bekas," pungkasnya.

(MetroTVNews)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

Participants, from left, Indonesian armed forces chief Gen. TNI Gatot Nurmantyo, Philippine Foreign Affairs Secretary Alan Peter Cayetano, Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi, Malaysian Foreign Minister Anifah Haji Aman, Philippine National Security Adviser Hermogenes Esperon Jr. and Philippine armed forces chief Gen. Eduardo Ano, link arms prior to the start of their Trilateral Security Meeting in suburban Pasay city, southeast of Manila, Philippines, June 22, 2017. The southeast asian neighbors plan to closely cooperate to halt the flow of militants, weapons, funds and extremist propaganda across their borders as they expressed alarm over the recent attacks in their countries, including the disastrous siege of southern Marawi city by militants aligned with the Islamic State group. AP

HomeNational
Friday, 23 June, 2017 | 17:30 WIB

*Minister Calls on Three Countries to Address Terrorism in Marawi*

Zoom Out Zoom In Normal
*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - During a foreign ministerial trilateral meeting between Indonesia, Philippines, and Malaysia, Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi said that terror attacks in Marawi, are issues that need to be jointly addressed by the three countries.

“The trilateral meeting is initiated as a form of our solidarity for the issues faced by the Philippines,” Retno said in a press release on Friday, June 23, 2017.

Retno added that foreign ministers of the three countries expressed their concerns with terrorism and extremism in the Philippines. She pointed out that the incident should be a momentum for the three countries to strengthen their commitment to eradicating terrorism and cross-border crimes, “as well as agreeing to initiate a joint action plan to address the issue.”

Also attending the meeting were Indonesian Military commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo, National Police chief Gen. Tito Karnavian, and National Counterterrorism Agency head Comr. Gen. Suhardi Alius.

After the meeting, Gatot explained that the Indonesia-Philippines-Malaysia joint sea patrol signed on Monday would become a strong basis for the three countries to eradicate terrorism in border areas.

In the meeting, it was decided that Indonesia will host the next meeting in October 2017. The second meeting is expected to result in a Joint Action Plan signing.

“However, the three countries have agreed to roll out cooperations in the near future,” Retno said.

https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2017/...hree-Countries-to-Address-Terrorism-in-Marawi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Paris Air Show 2017: Airbus DS outlines progress on armed C295*
*Erwan de Cherisey, Paris* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
23 June 2017
Airbus Defense and Space (DS) is set to deliver its first armed intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance (ISR) C295 aircraft to an undisclosed customer in September, Pablo Melero, marketing manager for ISR Military Aircraft at Airbus DS, told _Jane's._

The modified aircraft features a forward-looking infrared (FLIR) under the nose, a multimode search radar with maritime and ground surveillance modes, a palletised version of Airbus DS' newest Fully Integrated Tactical System (FITS), which features additional screens for improved situation awareness, and a pair of 12.7 mm manually operated heavy machine guns (HMG) firing through the rear parachuting doors. The exact type of HMG was not disclosed by Airbus DS.


bukan buat Indonesia ya? ngarep.com wkwk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

Satria Manggala said:


> *Indonesia will buy 10 to 11 Sukhoi 35 says Indonesia defence minister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [marina]
> 
> *
> 
> *Pembelian Sukhoi Su-35 Disebut Menguntungkan Indonesia *
> 
> 23 Juni 2017
> Metrotvnews.com, Jakarta: Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan), Ryamizard Ryacudu, menyebut pembelian Sukhoi SU 35 menguntungkan Indonesia. Sebab ada kerja sama berkelanjutan antara negara produsen Rusia dengan pemerintah Indonesia.
> 
> "Karena ada imbal dagangnya 50 persen. Kita bisa ekspor," kata Ryamizard di Kantor Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta Pusat, Kamis 22 Juni 2017.
> 
> Perjanjian antara Indonesia dan Rusia itu meliputi pembangunan pabrik suku cadang pesawat tempur di Tanah Air. Nantinya di Indonesia akan tersedia suku cadang hingga pusat perbaikan Sukhoi.
> 
> Namun Menhan menolak menjelaskan detail kerja sama termasuk 50 persen imbal dagang mengingat hal tersebut, kata dia, masuk ranah Kementerian Perdagangan (Kemendag). Yang jelas, Ryamizard akan berusaha mendatangkan 10 lebih pesawat tempur Sukhoi ke Tanah Air.
> 
> "Kemarin kan dananya untuk 8 pesawat, saya akan coba bisa 10. Kalau bisa 11 (pesawat Sukhoi)," kata Ryamizard.
> 
> Disinggung mengenai waktu kedatangan pesawat, Mantan KASAD itu meminta semua pihak sabar. Karena proses mendatangkan pesawat terbilang rumit, apalagi yang baru. "Ya dibuat dulu, kan kita enggak beli bekas," pungkasnya.
> 
> (MetroTVNews)


For real now? I'd like to be positive about this but I'm holding my enthusiasm til' the contract is signed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Trilateral Maritime Patrol 

Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin Terus Dukung Trilateral Maritime Patrol *

*



*
*✈️ Pesawat intai TNI AU [TNI AU]* 

Patroli bersama Trilateral di wilayah perairan tiga negara yakni Indonesia, Malaysia, dan Filipina yang tergabung dalam Trilateral Maritime Patrol (TMP) Indomalphi terus dilakukan di wilayah Tarakan, Provinsi Kalimantan Utara. 

Patroli bersama tiga negara itu telah disepakati sejak tahun lalu antara masing-masing Menhan ketiga negara, mengingat maraknya aksi pembajakan dan penculikan di sekitar perairan Sulu, sehingga ketiga negara sepakat untuk meningkatkan kerja sama keamanan untuk meredam aksi kejahatan di perairan tersebut. 

Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin melalui perintah Komando atas segera mengerahkan satu flight pesawat Boeing 737 Intai Strategis Skadron Udara 5 dan satu flight pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-27/30 untuk mendukung latihan patroli bersama tersebut. 

Komandan Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin Marsma TNI Bowo Budiarto menegaskan Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin siap mendukung latihan Trilateral Maritim Patrol dengan mengerahkan dua flight pesawat, masing masing satu flight pesawat Boeing 737 Intai Strategis Skadron Udara 5 dan satu flight pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-27/30 Skadron Udara 11 wing Udara 5 Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin. 

Komandan Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin juga mengatakan hingga saat ini kerjasama latihan patroli bersama tersebut berjalan dengan aman dan lancar, dengan harapan kerja sama patroli ini bisa meningkatkan hubungan kerja sama militer sekaligus menekan maraknya aksi kejahatan di sekitar perairan batas wilayah ketiga negara. (fo)

✈️ Fajar online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

wai


Satria Manggala said:


> *Trilateral Maritime Patrol
> 
> Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin Terus Dukung Trilateral Maritime Patrol *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *✈️ Pesawat intai TNI AU [TNI AU]*
> 
> Patroli bersama Trilateral di wilayah perairan tiga negara yakni Indonesia, Malaysia, dan Filipina yang tergabung dalam Trilateral Maritime Patrol (TMP) Indomalphi terus dilakukan di wilayah Tarakan, Provinsi Kalimantan Utara.
> 
> Patroli bersama tiga negara itu telah disepakati sejak tahun lalu antara masing-masing Menhan ketiga negara, mengingat maraknya aksi pembajakan dan penculikan di sekitar perairan Sulu, sehingga ketiga negara sepakat untuk meningkatkan kerja sama keamanan untuk meredam aksi kejahatan di perairan tersebut.
> 
> Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin melalui perintah Komando atas segera mengerahkan satu flight pesawat Boeing 737 Intai Strategis Skadron Udara 5 dan satu flight pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-27/30 untuk mendukung latihan patroli bersama tersebut.
> 
> Komandan Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin Marsma TNI Bowo Budiarto menegaskan Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin siap mendukung latihan Trilateral Maritim Patrol dengan mengerahkan dua flight pesawat, masing masing satu flight pesawat Boeing 737 Intai Strategis Skadron Udara 5 dan satu flight pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-27/30 Skadron Udara 11 wing Udara 5 Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin.
> 
> Komandan Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin juga mengatakan hingga saat ini kerjasama latihan patroli bersama tersebut berjalan dengan aman dan lancar, dengan harapan kerja sama patroli ini bisa meningkatkan hubungan kerja sama militer sekaligus menekan maraknya aksi kejahatan di sekitar perairan batas wilayah ketiga negara. (fo)
> 
> ✈️ Fajar online


waiting for our drones to be put in action........compared to B737 recon aircraft, drone offers more flying hours+lower operating cost


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> wai
> 
> waiting for our drones to be put in action........compared to B737 recon aircraft, drone offers more flying hours+lower operating cost



for a while drone cant give actual situational awareness like what manned surveillance aircraft can do, nor drone cant bring much surveillance equipment like our Slamm ER and other surveillance aircraft in TNI inventory

eh iya deh, itu special custom C295 beneran buat TNI AU 

http://m.aviationweek.com/awindefense/indonesia-orders-two-more-c295s

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

For our non indonesian friends, this 110 meter OPV for coast guard, locally build in Indonesia only cost around $ 17 million... while 80 meter version only cost around $9 million.

Our coast guard plans to build a lot of this ship to patrol our EEZ... sweet..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mandala

madokafc said:


> for a while drone cant give actual situational awareness like what manned surveillance aircraft can do, nor drone cant bring much surveillance equipment like our Slamm ER and other surveillance aircraft in TNI inventory
> 
> eh iya deh, itu special custom C295 beneran buat TNI AU
> 
> http://m.aviationweek.com/awindefense/indonesia-orders-two-more-c295s


Looks like it could be Indonesia.

*Menelusuri Jejak C-295 “Special Mission” Untuk Indonesia*

indomiliter | 31/03/2017 |

Airbus Defence and Space (ADS) bisa dibilang manufaktur pesawat dan satelit yang cukup ‘terbuka’ berbagi info terkait produk yang dijajakannya. Tengok saja website _airbusdefenceandspace.com_, begitu menjelaskan tentang spesifikasi pesawat angkut, jet tempur, drone, sampai satelit. Terkhusus ke pesawat angkut sedang C-295, semua varian pesawat angkut yang juga digunakan Skadron Udara 2 TNI AU ini dijelaskan secara panjang lebar, kecuali C-295 varian SIGINT.

Selain varian angkut personel, ADS menawarkan C-295 untuk menunjang misi khusus, dan dibagi ke dalam varian armed/ground ISR (Intelligence Surveillance and Reconnaissance), varian maritime patrol and anti-submarine, varian water bomber, varian AEW (Airborne Early Warning), air to air refuelling, VIP transport, Medevac (Medical Evacuation), dan varian SIGINT (Signals intelligence). Yang saat ini digunakan TNI AU adalah C-295M yang berjumlah sembilan unit, dan dikenal sebagai pesawat angkut taktis lapis kedua TNI AU, lapis pertama sudah barang tentu Lockheed C-130 Hercules.

*Pengadaan C-295M memang telah tuntas, namun debut C-295 tak lantas sepi dibicarakan, ketika Indonesia dikabarkan sedang mencari sosok pesawat AEW, maka nama C-295 kembali disebut-sebut sebagai kandidat yang potensial. Namun dalam dokumen rencana belanja alutsista di MEF (Minimum Essential Force) II Kementerian Pertahanan, malah terkuak kebutuhan dua unit C-295 dengan kategori “Special Mission.” Merujuk ke istilah special mission, ADS lebih mengedepankan pada varian gunship yang masih berupa cetak biru. Dan mengacu pada logika, pesawat jenis gunship dari platform pesawat angkut hampir pasti tak masuk hitungan TNI untuk saat ini.*

*Kemudian ada pernyataan menarik dari Fernando Alonso, Head of Military Aircraft, Airbus Defence and and Space saat bertandang ke Jakarta pada Agustus 2016, menurutnya C-295 Special Mission punya peran khusus, meski Ia tak mau menjelaskan apa yang khsusu dari C-295 Special Mission, namun Alonso memastikan bahwa yang dimaksud bukanlah varian AEW. C-295 AEW resmi merilis C-295 AEW pada ajang Paris AirShow 2011. Jenis radar AESA (Active Electronically Scanned Array) pada C-295 AEW mengadopsi tipe rotor yang berputar 360 derajat. Radar putarnya dipasok oleh perusahaan Israel, Elta System.

Bila kita kesampingkan C-295 Special Mission adalah varian AEW, maka belum lama ada informasi baru yang layak dicermati. Lewat Twitter @warnesyworld (27/3/2017), Alan Warnes, jurnalis Shepardmedia menyebut bahwa TNI AU sedang malakukan upgrade salah satu dari sembilan unit C-295M, dari pesawat angkut taktis menjadi pesawat yang punya kemampuan command and control (Kodal). Meski belum bisa dikonfirmasi kebenaran dari cuitan Alan, kabar ini sontak membuat harapan baru pada kemampuan elemen pesawat intai TNI. Dan kuat dugaan bahwa roadmap upgrading C-295M mengarah ke varian SIGINT.*

Berbeda dengan C-295 AEW yang telah dipesan oleh beberapa negara, maka seperti apa sosok C-295 SIGINT masih misterius, tidak ada foto definitif yang memperlihatkan C-295 SIGINT, sepertinya ADS memang berusaha menjaga rapat-rapat jika ada pesanan C-295 SIGINT. Secara garis besar, pada dasarnya C-295 SIGINT mengusung kombinasi dari fitur ISR (Intelligence Surveillance and Reconnaissance), IMINT (Imagery intelligence), ESM (Electronic Support Measures), ELINT (Electronic Intelligent), dan COMINT (Communications Intelligence). Selain itu C-295 SIGINT spesifikasi perangkat yang akan hadir adalah sensor optronic (_optical electronic_) dan wideband data link.

Dengan beragamnya funsi intelijen dan komunikasi yang dibawa C-295 SIGINT, setidaknya dibutuhkan delapan awak yang mengedalikan beragam konsol. Secara umum, C-295 SIGINT dapat mengudara selama delapan jam. Karena menyangkut koneksi dan integrasi data berkualitas tinggi, operasional C-295 SIGINT didukung ground element, bisa terdiri dari unit fixed atau mobile dengan kontainer.

Benarkah C-295 SIGINT yang nantinya bakal memperkuat TNI? Kita tunggu saja jawabannya, yang jelas jika sejumlah pihak tutup mulut terkait pesawat ini maka itu wajar adanya, mengingat peran strategis dari pesawat ini. *(Haryo Adjie)

http://www.indomiliter.com/menelusuri-jejak-c-295-special-mission-untuk-indonesia/*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Mail Bag Transfer Exercise with FGS Magdeburg F-261*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

*3 Batalyon Howitzer Akan Dibeli Pada 2018*

23 Juni 2017





Howitzer LG-1 Mk-3 kaliber 105mm (photo : Erich Saumeth)

*2018, Pemerintah akan Belanja Meriam Howitser, OPV, dan Rudal jarak menengah*

Menjelang Idul Fitri ini, para pembaca tentu sudah menyiapkan sejumlah rencana berikut anggarannya. Demikian juga pemerintah Republik Indonesia, kini tengah menyiapkan rencana kerja di tahun 2018 mendatang. Karena media ARCinc ini berfokus pada militer dan aviasi, tentu disini kita akan telaah apa saja rencana pemerintah di tahun 2018 dalam bidang pertahanan.




Rancangan awal Rencana Kerja Pemerintah (RKP) tahun 2018 (image : Bappenas)

Dari data Rancangan Awal RKP 2018 yang ARCinc peroleh, bisa sedikit kita intip rencana besar pemerintah di tahun depan. Yang mencolok bagi redaksi adalah pengadaan 3 batalyon meriam kaliber 105mm, dimana 2 batalyon diantaranya adalah untuk pengganti meriam tarik 76mm yang sudah uzur, serta 1 batalyon lainnya untuk marinir TNI-AL. Data ini kemudian kami konfirmasi ke salah satu agen Nexter (produsen meriam asal Prancis), dan ia pun membenarkan akan adanya pengadaan 3 batalyon meriam LG-1 Mk3.





Point menarik lainnya adalah pengadaan kapal OPV 80-90 meter. Menjadi menarik karena pengadaan 2 kapal ini memakan biaya mencapai Rp 1 Trilyun. Boleh lah kita berharap jika benar dibeli, maka OPV ini nanti sudah full combat ready.





Sementara itu untuk matra udara, akan kembali dilakukan pengadaan lanjutan rudal darat ke udara jarak menengah tahap 2. Ini tentu menjadi pertanyaan, apakah pengadaan tahap pertama sudah teken kontrak? Selain itu ada pula pengadaan rudal AIM-9X dan AIM-120, dimana pada pengadaan Sidewinder sudah terkonfirmasi oleh pemerintah Amerika Serikat.






Pengadaan alutsista pada jaman Presiden Jokowi memang tampak tidak sebesar masa Kepresidenan sebelumnya. Namun perlu dipahami, pembelian alutsista pada masa Presiden SBY membawa dampak pada masa pemerintah kini. Alutsista yang mahal dan berteknologi canggih tentu memerlukan anggaran yang tidak sedikit untuk pemeliharaan serta sarana dan prasarana pendukungnya. Karena itu porsi terbesar anggaran justru ada pada perawatan alutsista. Tercatat untuk Harwat alutsista matra darat sebesar Rp 1, 8 trilyun rupiah. Disusul anggaran harwat untuk matra laut sebesar Rp 3,3 Trilyun, dan yang terbesar adalah untuk alutsista matra udara sebesar Rp 4,5 Trilyun.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 405982



Bakamla should be like this design ... 






Happy eid mubarak ... for muslim members ... 

Met lebaran, bro n sis ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

happy eid mubarak

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Malaysia, Philippines reaffirm commitment in combating terrorism*
Jumat, 23 Juni 2017 04:20 WIB - 1.197 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Governments of Indonesia, Malaysia and the Philippines during a trilateral meeting in Manila, Thursday, reaffirmed their commitment in enhancing cooperation in addressing the common threats of terrorism and violent extremism confronting the region.

The Minister of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Indonesia, Retno Marsudi, the Minister of Foreign Affairs of Malaysia, H.E. Dato Sri Anifah Hj. Aman, and the Secretary of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of the Philippines, H.E. Alan Peter S. Cayetano met in Manila on Thursday to discuss the prevention of security problems in southern Philippines from impacting the other two countries.

Quoted from the Indonesian Foreign Affairs Ministrys website on Thursday, the trilateral meeting yielded a joint statement which reaffirms the three governments commitment to effectively address existing as well as emerging transnational challenges and threats that have the potential to undermine the stability and well-being of countries in the region.

"The message that Indonesia will bring (to the meeting) is that although law enforcement efforts is important to tackle terror issues, other soft power aspects, such as empowerment and education, must not be abandoned as well," Spokesperson of Indonesian Ministry of Foreign Affairs Arrmanatha Nasir has said earlier this week.

During the trilateral meeting, the Ministers raised concern over the recent incidents of terrorism and violent extremism in their countries, and reaffirmed their desire to work together to jointly develop and implement counter-terrorism measures and strategies.

The Ministers reiterated their shared view that success in effectively addressing transnational threats can only be achieved through the proper development of strategies, and cooperation in security and intelligence on a regional scale.

The trilateral meeting, which also involved each countrys military commander, police chief, counter-terrorism unit, and intelligence agency, was part of the 2016 Joint Declaration in Yogyakarta between the three countries under the initiative of Indonesian President Joko Widodo.

The first trilateral meeting has resulted in the implementation of coordinated maritime patrol and operational of Maritime Command Center (MCC) at the Tarakan Naval Main Base, North Kalimantan.

According to the Director of Indonesian Citizens Protection of the Foreign Affairs Ministry, Lalu Muhammad Iqbal, the standard operating procedure (SOP) from last years meeting, in an attempt to maintain security in Sulu and its surrounding waters to prevent capture of fishermen or ship crew, can be extended to stem the spillover effect of the terrorists from Marawi to surrounding countries, including Indonesia and Malaysia.

"This second trilateral meeting has a strong foundation, and so we are optimistic that (the results of) this meeting will be more operational or workable in the short term," Iqbal noted.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

they are our enemies, those fucking terrorist stain the Holy day

*Police officer in Medan attacked and killed by terrorists?*
Minggu, 25 Juni 2017 12:17 WIB - 509 Views





Indonesian Police Anti Terror Squad in their exercise in Jakarta. (ANTARA FOTO/Rivan Lingga)

Medan, North Sumatra (ANTARA News) - Two unidentified men believed to be terrorists were reportedly attacking and killing a police guard on duty early on Sunday morning.

North Sumatra police spokesman Adj Sr Comr MP Nainggolan said he could give any information about the social media report beyond saying ,"We will give the detail later." 

However, in Jakarta, Chief spokesman of the police headquarter Insp Gen Setyo Wasisto was quoted as saying on Sunday, that a police officer was killed on duty with a knife wound.

The report said a police officer Adj Inspector I M Sigalinging and his friend Brigadier E Ginting were on duty during off hours. Suddenly two men came and hit Sigalingging with a knife.

An officers of the unit of police mobile brigade saw the incident and fired a warning shot , but as the attackers refused to stop, the officer shot at the two men and killed one. 
Editor: Ade Marboen

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ الله ُ، وَاللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ وللهِ الْحَمْدُ

Happy ied mubarak 1438 AH to all fellows.

تَقَبَّلَ اللّهُ مِنَّا وَ مِنْكُمْ صِيَمَنَا وَ صِيَمَكُمْ وَجْعَلْنَا مِنَ الْعَائِدِين وَالْفَائِزِين 

__

GARUDA - Ksatria Pengaman Ibukota, Yonif Mekanis 202/ Tajimalela

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

GARUDA - Yonif 731/Kabaresi Pele Putus Malintang Pata


----------



## Var Dracon

The old amphibious arty mover... Soviet-made K-61 (Credit : Indomiliter)













I hope the Indonesian-made replacement will be uncovered soon
KAPA RD Mk.I arty mover built by PT Republik Defensindo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesian govt expresses support to police over attack in Medan*
25th June 2017 | 1.232 Views




Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung. (ANTARA/Widodo S. Jusuf)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government expressed support to the police here on Sunday following an attack on their regional police headquarters in Medan, North Sumatra, early in the morning that day.

"We all must support the police who have so far guarded us and with regard to the attack police members certainly as well as us all must now be careful," cabinet secretary Pramono Anung said after visiting former president Megawatis home to exchange Eid greetings.

"We hope the attackers could be caught soon," he said.

Hasto Kristiyanto, the secretary general of the Indonesia Democratic Party Struggle (PDIP) which is led by Megawati, said the attack proved that the threat has become more real.

In view of the incident he asked if the bill on anti-terrorism, which is now still being discussed at the House of Reprrsentatives, had to be passed immediately.

"We strongly condemned attacks on law enforcement officers," he added.

Indonesia Police chief General Tito Karnavian has earlier said that the attackers of the police hradquaryers in Medan are members of a Jamaah Ansharut Daulah (JAD) cell.

"It is believed cells in the JAD still have an intent to conduct attacks," he said after extending Eid greetings to President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and Vice President Jusuf Kalla in an open house at the state palace.

Adjunct First Inspector Martua Sialingging died after being stabbed by teo attackers who came into the headquareyrs by scaling its fence.

One of the attackers also died after being shot by a Mobile Brigade member on duty there.

General Tito admitted before that three alleged terrorists had been arrested saying that the two attackers are the remaining members of the cell.

"We hope their strength is not big," he said.

He said two people had climbed over the fence of the headquarters and attacked Adjunct First Inspector Martua Sialingging who was on duty.

Other members who saw the incident immediately chased them. "Another officer on duty from the Mobile Brigade shot the two attakers causing one of them to die and wounding the other.

General Tito said he had ordered all officers to increase their security following the incident.

_ (Reported by Saiful Hakim/Uu,H-YH)


http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/1...resses-support-to-police-over-attack-in-medan_

*Two men attack North Sumatra police headquarters*
Red: Reiny Dwinanda
Antara/Irsan Mulyadi




*Mobile Brigade (Brimob) personnels guard the surrounding area of North Sumatra police headquarters following an attack to the police, Sunday (June 25). *

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, MEDAN -- Two unidentified men believed to be terrorists were reportedly attacking and killing a police guard on duty early on Sunday morning.

North Sumatra police spokesman Adj. Sr. Comr MP Nainggolan said he could give any information about the social media report beyond saying ,"We will give the detail later."

However, in Jakarta, Chief spokesman of the police headquarter Insp.Gen. Setyo Wasisto was quoted as saying on Sunday, that a police officer was killed on duty with a knife wound.

The report said a police officer Adj. Inspector I M Sigalinging and his friend Brigadier E Ginting were on duty during off hours. Suddenly two men came and hit Sigalingging with a knife.

An officers of the unit of police mobile brigade saw the incident and fired a warning shot, but as the attackers refused to stop, the officer shot at the two men and killed one.

Meanwhile, the government expressed support to the police here on Sunday following an attack on their regional police headquarters in Medan, North Sumatra, early in the morning that day.

"We all must support the police who have so far guarded us and with regard to the attack police members certainly as well as us all must now be careful," cabinet secretary Pramono Anung said after visiting former president Megawati's home to exchange Eid greetings.

"We hope the attackers could be caught soon," he said.

Hasto Kristiyanto, the secretary general of the Indonesia Democratic Party Struggle (PDIP) which is led by Megawati, said the attack proved that the threat has become more real.

In view of the incident he asked if the bill on anti-terrorism, which is now still being discussed at the House of Representatives, had to be passed immediately.

"We strongly condemned attacks on law enforcement officers," he added.

Indonesia Police chief General Tito Karnavian has earlier said that the attackers of the police headquarters in Medan are members of a Jamaah Ansharut Daulah (JAD) cell.

"It is believed cells in the JAD still have an intent to conduct attacks," he said after extending Eid greetings to President Joko Widodo and Vice President Jusuf Kalla in an open house at the state palace.

Adjunct First Inspector Martua Sialingging died after being stabbed by the attackers who came into the headquarters by scaling its fence.

One of the attackers also died after being shot by a Mobile Brigade member on duty there.

General Tito admitted before that three alleged terrorists had been arrested saying that the two attackers are the remaining members of the cell.

"We hope their strength is not big," he said.

He said two people had climbed over the fence of the headquarters and attacked Adjunct First Inspector Martua Sialingging who was on duty.

Other members who saw the incident immediately chased them. "Another officer on duty from the Mobile Brigade shot the two attackers causing one of them to die and wounding the other.

General Tito said he had ordered all officers to increase their security following the incident.

*Antara *

*Police believe attackers member of ISIS network*
Red: Reiny Dwinanda
Antara/Irsan Mulyadi 




Mobile Brigade (Brimob) personnels guard the surrounding area of North Sumatra police headquarters following an attack to the police, Sunday (June 25). 

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, MEDAN -- The two attackers of the regional police headquarters in Medan, North Sumatta, early on Sunday morning have been indicated as ISIS network members.

North Sumatra regional police chief Inspector General Rycko Amleza Dahniel said the police have already known their identities including their homes that have also been searched by the police.

During the search the police discovered several documents about ISIS as well as knives, ISIS flags and videos.

"It was found that the two had once been in Syria," he said.

He said during the search at the security post which was the scene of the incident the police discovered two knives which are still new.

One of the knives was taken from one of them who had been shot to death and another one from the other who was wounded.

He said the police also found gasoline and a match box which had been used to burn the post.

"This incident proves that the threat of terrorism is real," he said.

He said the police have so far been made their main target as has also been proven by bomb attacks in Kampung Melayu, Jakarta, recently.

He said the police are still investigating the incident in Medan with assistance from the anti-terror special unit and a team from the national police headquarters.

At around 3am on Sunday two unknoen persons attacked personnel of the community service center of the North Sumatra regional police headquarters claiming the life of Adjunct First Inspector Martua Sigalingging who was then on duty at the exit gate. He suffered wounds on his chest, hands and neck after being attacked by knife.

One of the attackers was shot to death while the other was wounded.

*Police detain 12 witnesses over attack in Medan*

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, MEDAN -- The police have detained 12 witnesses in connection with an attack on community service police personnel at the North Sumatra regional police headquarters in Medan early on Sunday morning that left one officer dead.

A joint team of anti-terror personnel from the national and North Sumatra headquarters had held the witnesses since Sunday evening, Senior Commissioner Rina Sari Ginting, head of the public relations department of the police headquarters, said here on Monday.

They are currently still being questioned intensively, she said.

"Of them, five need to be thoroughly investigated," she remarked.

Ginting stated that they were being interrogated to uncover their possible roles and connections in the attack, including surveying and mapping of the North Sumatra police headquarters before the act, books and videos for indoctrination of members as well as about ISIS, and methods used by their organization discovered during search at the homes of the attackers.

Based on the anti-terrorism law, the police have a week to conduct questioning to collect information before the suspects are announced.

The joint team will conduct a day-to-day analysis and evaluation regarding the case to uncover their network, including on the communication equipment that was confiscated.

"Just pray for us, so that the team can finish its work fast," she said.

Based on the results of their investigation so far, the police have been able to identify the attackers by their initials as AR and SP. AR was killed, while SP was wounded.

According to witnesses and his family, SP went to Syria in 2013 and had stayed there for six months.

"After returning from Syria, SP kept communicating through the internet about spreading the ISIS ideology," she said.

At around 3 a.m. local time on Sunday, two unidentified persons attacked personnel of the community center at the North Sumatra regional police headquarters at the exit gate that resulted in the death of First Adjunct Inspector Martua Sigalingging.

One of the attackers was shot dead, while the other was wounded by on-duty members of the Mobile Brigade at the entry gate in their efforts to pacify them.

*Antara *





Image credit: Sahat Simatupang

*Three Suspects Named in the Sumatra Police HQ Attack*

*TEMPO.CO*, *Medan* - Police named three suspects responsible for the attack on North Sumatra’s Police Headquarters on Sunday, June 25.They are Syawaluddin Pakpahan (SP), Ardial Ramadhana (AR), and Hendry Pratama or Boboy.

Syawal and Ardial were tasked to monitor the location of the attack and conduct the attack. Meanwhile Boboy was only tasked to survey the location.

North Sumatra Police Spokeswoman, Commissioner Rina Sari Ginting, stated that police special anti-terror detachment (Densus 88) already questioned 8 to 12 people in naming the three suspects responsible for the death of police officer, First Inspector Martua Sigalingging.

SP, AR, and Boboy will be charged under Article 6 and 7 under the law on criminal acts of terrorism.

According to North Sumatra Police Chief, General Rycko Amelza Dahniel, the attack was planned one week in advance. The terror suspects were were active members of the Jamaah Ansharut Daulah (JAD).

*Sumatra Police HQ Attack, Suspects Intend to Steal Police Weapons*

*TEMPO.CO*, *Medan* - Two terrorists that attacked the North Sumatra Police headquarters showed resistance towards police mobile brigade officers who were pursuing them on Sunday, June 25. Previously before being chased, both attackers unfortunately managed to stab First Police Inspector Martua Sigalingging to death.

The two attackers, Syawaluddin Pakpahan and Ardial Ramadhana, managed to jump over a gate and stabbed Officer Martua near a post which is located beside the headquarters exit. The attackers also attempted to burn down the post leaving Officer Martua in it.

Brigadier E. Ginting, who witnessed the attack immediately cried for help from several police officers who were at the headquarter.

One of the attackers charged towards several members of the police Mobile Brigade who were equipped with assault rifles. The suspect pointed his knife while shouting; “I’ve killed a police, Allahu Akbar,” said Police Spokesman Commissioner Rina Sari Ginting, repeating the witness statemnt from Brigadier Munthe who was at the location.

Both suspects were shot by the police, fatally wounding Syawaluddin and killed Ardial Ramadhana who was shot in the stomach and chest. Both attackers were still holding on to their knives even after they were shot.

“The attackers intended to rob police weaponry that would have been used in later attacks against the Indonesian police and armed forces (TNI),” according to Rina, “As one of the suspect confessed.”.


https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2017/...uspects-Named-in-the-Sumatra-Police-HQ-Attack


----------



## Glavcom

Carlosa said:


> Any details about that APC? 30mm gun?





barjo said:


> maybe bro @Glavcom knows better



БТР-4М 






http://glavcom.blogspot.com/2017/04/btr-4m-marine-corps-of-indonesia-2.html?m=1

Семейство боевых машин БТР-4Е

http://glavcom.blogspot.com/2017/04/btr-4e-family-of-combat-vehicles.html?m=1





http://glavcom.blogspot.com/2017/06/btr-4e-with-engine-deutz.html?m=0






http://glavcom.blogspot.com/2017/04/btr-4m-marine-corps-of-indonesia.html?m=0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

TD-2000B missile launching unit of Den Arhanud 001 (credit : FSM)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

1000 hours fly with Super Tucano

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

Suika said:


> *Military officers from all 10 ASEAN countries boarded JS Izumo for 5 days in the SCS but outside the 9 dash line area.*
> 
> ---start---
> Japan's largest warship steamed into the South China Sea this week in defiance of Chinese assertiveness, with Asian military guests on board to witness helicopters looping over the tropical waters and gunners blasting target buoys.
> 
> China claims most of the energy-rich sea through which about$5 trillion in ship-borne trade passes every year, much of it to and from Japanese ports. Neighbors Brunei, Malaysia, the Philippines, Taiwan and Vietnam also have claims.
> 
> Japan worries that China is cementing its control in the South China Sea with manmade island bases, arms sales and development aid.
> 
> "We are not just here to show our presence, but from the outside that is what it looks like," Rear Admiral Yoshihiro Goga, the commander of the mission, said aboard the Izumo-class helicopter carrier.
> 
> Military officers from the ten-member Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) boarded the 248-meter carrier in Singapore on Monday. It returned on Friday after demonstrating naval skills and kit Tokyo hopes will help it bolster alliances in the region.
> 
> The Izumo turned back to Singapore before crossing a boundary known as the nine-dash-line into what China claims are its waters.
> 
> The high-profile cruise was part of a hitherto unseen coordinated push by Japan's Self Defense Forces and defense bureaucrats to bolster ties with countries ringing the contested waters. It also marked a concerted push into military diplomacy by Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe.
> 
> Japan last week held a military technology seminar near Tokyo for representatives from Thailand, Vietnam, the Philippines, Indonesia and Singapore and this week invited ASEAN officers to a disaster relief drill in Tokyo.
> 
> Abe's government believes Japan may be better placed to prise Southeast Asian nations away from Chinese influence than its U.S. allies with a gentler approach that emphasizes a common Asian heritage, two sources with knowledge of the diplomatic strategy told Reuters earlier.
> 
> While the U.S. has confronted China directly by sending warships close to China's island bases in the South China Sea, Japan so far has shied away from similar provocations.
> 
> As the Izumo neared the nine-dash line, the crew were on lookout for Chinese aircraft or ships sent to shadow the flag ship. Apart from brief radar contact with an unidentified aircraft announced by the ship's public address system the carrier, however, sailed on unmolested.
> ---end---
> https://japantoday.com/category/pol...s-asian-guests-on-cruise-in-defiance-of-china

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*US military vessels entered RI waters: Indonesian Navy*

Fadli, Haeril Halim and Moses Ompusunggu
The Jakarta Post




This US Navy photo obtained on June 2 shows US Navy and Japan Air Self-Defense Force aircraft operating in formation over the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier the USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) on June 1 in the Sea of Japan. (US NAVY / AFP/Artur SEDRAKYAR) 

The Indonesian Navy has confirmed that two US navy vessels that entered Indonesian waters off Natuna Islands in Riau Islands province in June did not breach any regulations.

The vessels, the aircraft carriers the USS Ronald Reagan and the USS George Washington, "conducted innocent passage and thus there was no problem with it," Navy deputy chief of staff Vice Adm. Achmad Taufiqurrahman told _The Jakarta Post_.

A source at the Navy previously revealed that the USS Ronald Reagan and the USS George Washington entered Indonesian waters in the Malacca Straits without permits, fueling suggestion that their presence was related to the effort to quell Islamic State group activities in the southern Philippines.

On June 14, the USS Ronald Reagan entered Natuna waters and flew a F22 Raptor and chopper in the region. The operation was then voided by the Indonesian Navy.

The carrier left Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone (ZEE) after being shadowed by Indonesian Navy warship the KRI Sultan Hasanuddin.





The KRI Sultan Hasanuddin warship patrols the Natuna waters in Riau Islands province.(Kompas/Muhammad Ikhsan Mahar)

“After the KRI Sultan Hasanuddin shadowed and communicated with them [officers from the USS Ronald Reagan], [the ship] changed direction and left Indonesia’s territory,” the source told the _Post_ on Friday.

On June 21 at around 9:29 a.m., the USS George Washington crossed near the Philips strait in the northern part of Batam, heading toward the South China Sea.

There was nothing untoward about the vessel’s passage through Batam. *(bbs)


http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...essels-entered-ri-waters-indonesian-navy.html*


----------



## striver44

Satria Manggala said:


> *US military vessels entered RI waters: Indonesian Navy*
> 
> Fadli, Haeril Halim and Moses Ompusunggu
> The Jakarta Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This US Navy photo obtained on June 2 shows US Navy and Japan Air Self-Defense Force aircraft operating in formation over the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier the USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) on June 1 in the Sea of Japan. (US NAVY / AFP/Artur SEDRAKYAR)
> 
> The Indonesian Navy has confirmed that two US navy vessels that entered Indonesian waters off Natuna Islands in Riau Islands province in June did not breach any regulations.
> 
> The vessels, the aircraft carriers the USS Ronald Reagan and the USS George Washington, "conducted innocent passage and thus there was no problem with it," Navy deputy chief of staff Vice Adm. Achmad Taufiqurrahman told _The Jakarta Post_.
> 
> A source at the Navy previously revealed that the USS Ronald Reagan and the USS George Washington entered Indonesian waters in the Malacca Straits without permits, fueling suggestion that their presence was related to the effort to quell Islamic State group activities in the southern Philippines.
> 
> On June 14, the USS Ronald Reagan entered Natuna waters and flew a F22 Raptor and chopper in the region. The operation was then voided by the Indonesian Navy.
> 
> The carrier left Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone (ZEE) after being shadowed by Indonesian Navy warship the KRI Sultan Hasanuddin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The KRI Sultan Hasanuddin warship patrols the Natuna waters in Riau Islands province.(Kompas/Muhammad Ikhsan Mahar)
> 
> “After the KRI Sultan Hasanuddin shadowed and communicated with them [officers from the USS Ronald Reagan], [the ship] changed direction and left Indonesia’s territory,” the source told the _Post_ on Friday.
> 
> On June 21 at around 9:29 a.m., the USS George Washington crossed near the Philips strait in the northern part of Batam, heading toward the South China Sea.
> 
> There was nothing untoward about the vessel’s passage through Batam. *(bbs)
> 
> 
> http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...essels-entered-ri-waters-indonesian-navy.html*


I can't remember any f 22 that could be catapulted from an aircraft carrier


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

striver44 said:


> I can't remember any f 22 that could be catapulted from an aircraft carrier


Hornet sih kyknya. Wartawannya kayaknya lg mabok[emoji13]


----------



## GraveDigger388

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Hornet sih kyknya. Wartawannya kayaknya lg mabok[emoji13]


Lol.. there's actually a meme that mocks the capability (or, lack thereof) of journalists at distinguishing aircrafts. Depicting that more often than not, they would describe ANY fighter jets' silhouettes as 'F-22', even non-US-made ones..

EDIT:

Found it!!


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Russia and Indonesia are negotiating the supply of Russian submarines "Varshavianka"*

The Russian Federation and Indonesia are continuing discussion of the contract for the supply of submarines of Project 636, the FSVTS of Russia reported.

"Negotiations are underway with Indonesia on the delivery of the 636 submarines. However, it is premature to speak about specific parameters of the contract at this stage," Interfax-AVN official representative Maria Vorobyeva said at the International Naval Salon on Thursday.

Earlier, submarines of Project 636 "Varshavianka" produced by the "Admiralty Shipyards" (part of the United Shipbuilding Corporation) were purchased by Vietnam and Algeria. In the export version, the submarines of this project are equipped with the Club-S missile system

The submarines of the Varshavyanka project belong to the third generation, they have a displacement of 3.95 thousand tons, the underwater speed is 20 knots, the depth of immersion is 300 meters, the crew is 52 people.

http://interfax.az/view/706844

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

Satria Manggala said:


> *Russia and Indonesia are negotiating the supply of Russian submarines "Varshavianka"*
> 
> The Russian Federation and Indonesia are continuing discussion of the contract for the supply of submarines of Project 636, the FSVTS of Russia reported.
> 
> "Negotiations are underway with Indonesia on the delivery of the 636 submarines. However, it is premature to speak about specific parameters of the contract at this stage," Interfax-AVN official representative Maria Vorobyeva said at the International Naval Salon on Thursday.
> 
> Earlier, submarines of Project 636 "Varshavianka" produced by the "Admiralty Shipyards" (part of the United Shipbuilding Corporation) were purchased by Vietnam and Algeria. In the export version, the submarines of this project are equipped with the Club-S missile system
> 
> The submarines of the Varshavyanka project belong to the third generation, they have a displacement of 3.95 thousand tons, the underwater speed is 20 knots, the depth of immersion is 300 meters, the crew is 52 people.
> 
> http://interfax.az/view/706844


ok... nyruput kopi dingin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKRI

Satria Manggala said:


> *Russia and Indonesia are negotiating the supply of Russian submarines "Varshavianka"*
> 
> The Russian Federation and Indonesia are continuing discussion of the contract for the supply of submarines of Project 636, the FSVTS of Russia reported.
> 
> "Negotiations are underway with Indonesia on the delivery of the 636 submarines. However, it is premature to speak about specific parameters of the contract at this stage," Interfax-AVN official representative Maria Vorobyeva said at the International Naval Salon on Thursday.
> 
> Earlier, submarines of Project 636 "Varshavianka" produced by the "Admiralty Shipyards" (part of the United Shipbuilding Corporation) were purchased by Vietnam and Algeria. In the export version, the submarines of this project are equipped with the Club-S missile system
> 
> The submarines of the Varshavyanka project belong to the third generation, they have a displacement of 3.95 thousand tons, the underwater speed is 20 knots, the depth of immersion is 300 meters, the crew is 52 people.
> 
> http://interfax.az/view/706844

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## striver44

Satria Manggala said:


> *Russia and Indonesia are negotiating the supply of Russian submarines "Varshavianka"*
> 
> The Russian Federation and Indonesia are continuing discussion of the contract for the supply of submarines of Project 636, the FSVTS of Russia reported.
> 
> "Negotiations are underway with Indonesia on the delivery of the 636 submarines. However, it is premature to speak about specific parameters of the contract at this stage," Interfax-AVN official representative Maria Vorobyeva said at the International Naval Salon on Thursday.
> 
> Earlier, submarines of Project 636 "Varshavianka" produced by the "Admiralty Shipyards" (part of the United Shipbuilding Corporation) were purchased by Vietnam and Algeria. In the export version, the submarines of this project are equipped with the Club-S missile system
> 
> The submarines of the Varshavyanka project belong to the third generation, they have a displacement of 3.95 thousand tons, the underwater speed is 20 knots, the depth of immersion is 300 meters, the crew is 52 people.
> 
> http://interfax.az/view/706844


Hoahemmmm.....here we go again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Personel equipment Kopassus di Papua, Sagem JIM LR Thermal. Ngeriiii






A compact unit weighing just 3 kg, JIM LR integrates in a single portable equipment day vision, thermal vision, rangefinder, laser pointer, GPS, magnetic compass, inclinometer. The latest version adds additional functions: video recording, day-night image fusion to see through camouflage, anti-glare function in the infrared band, and a laser pointer. It offers run-time of 5 hours on a battery charge, and delivers enhanced reconnaissance and identification performance. JIM LR can be exploited remotely by tactical terminals, radio or filaire links. The sensors of JIM LR ensures detection of vehicles over 18000 m and a soldier over 7000 m.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Var Dracon

New drone in progress... OSLA LD-0770 with projected endurance of 15 hours, for surveillance and mapping (credit : Ongen Bonaparte)

Looks like based on OS Wifanusa (the one in background)








And it is land based. Differs from Wifanusa which is amphibious.

FYI there will be 11 m wingspan version of OS Wifanusa. The 4,2 m and 6,4 m wingspan already in service by TNI.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Satria Manggala

*INDOBATT 23K on Public and Military Diplomacy*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*DCNS AND PT PAL DEVELOP THEIR COOPERATION TO ADDRESS INDONESIA’S NAVAL PROJECTS*
30.06.2017






SSK Scorpene Class [naval-technology]

Following the visit of French President, François Hollande, to Indonesia, DCNS and PT PAL signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) to strengthen their cooperation in the submarine and surface ship fields, in accordance with the Indonesian French Defense Dialogue (IFDD).

Indonesia wants to reinforce its naval capacity and is discussing with France to explore projects of submarine and surface ships to be built in Indonesia with a high level of local industrial content, through Indonesian-French long term cooperation.

Following guidance of both governments, DCNS and PT PAL have been cooperating over the past few years to identify the best industrial solution and allowing today to offer a multipurpose submarine from the latest generation of Scorpene Class family, able to perform both shallow and blue water missions. Other opportunities on corvettes and frigates are going to be assessed in the near future.

Following signature of this MoU, DCNS CEO Hervé Guillou declared: “As the European leader in naval combat systems, warship designer and builder, DCNS is committed to establishing long-term partnerships with the Indonesian industry to enhance Indonesia’s local high-tech industrial content. Our cooperation with Indonesia’s largest shipyard PT PAL is a perfect illustration of this ambition and we are looking forward to bringing our strong expertise in technology transfers for complex naval programs to provide an industrial project and develop Indonesian Navy operational capability”.

https://www.naval-group.com/en/news...eration-to-address-indonesias-naval-projects/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

EID Day at Israel-Lebanon Border (Blue Line)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

pics from Indomiliter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

*PT Pindad Development Sniper Telescope
*


> PT Pindad (Persero) menjadi Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) andalan untuk menciptakan alat-alat dan sistem pertahanan Indonesia. Terbaru, Pindad tengah menjajaki pengembangan teleskop khusus untuk Senapan Penembak Runduk (SPR) atau senjata penembak jarak jauh.
> 
> Direktur Utama Pindad Abraham Mose mengaku, rencana pengembangan ini ‎dilakukan karena dirinya kagum dengan percepatan perkembangan teknologi pertahanan di dunia, khususnya di Israel. Saat ini, Israel tengah mengembangkan teknologi teleskop yang mampu meningkatkan akurasi para penembak jitu.
> 
> "Jadi jarak 1-2 kilometer (km) secara kasat mata kita sudah pas, tapi kalau teleskop itu belum pas, senjata itu tidak bisa menembak. Jadi kalau sudah benar-benar pas, baru kena. Ini meningkatkan akurasi," kata Abraham saat berbincang dengan *Liputan6.com *seperti ditulis, Kamis (29/6/2017).
> 
> Melihat hal itu, Abraham bertekat untuk tidak mau kalah dengan apa yang dibuat oleh Israel. "Itu pengembangan teknologi baru yang tengah dilakukan di Israel. Kia lagi coba," tegasnya.
> 
> Tak hanya itu, teknologi canggih yang direncanakan Abraham untuk bisa dikembangkan Pindad adalah teknologi kamera tembus pandang.
> 
> Dijelaskan Abraham, teknologi ini terpasang di gawai sejenis i-Pad. Dalam penggunaannya, i-Pad ini hanya ditempelkan di sebuah dinding ruangan sisi luar. Hanya saja, di layar i-Pad tersebut terpampang gambar situasi yang ada di dalam ruangan di balik dinding tersebut.
> 
> "Saya melihat sendiri demonya waktu itu. Ini akan mendukung menangkap teroris, bagaimana menyelamatkan sandera oleh teroris‎," tegas dia.




http://bisnis.liputan6.com/read/300...d-kembangkan-teknologi-teleskop-khusus-sniper

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

Oooh... Guaranteeing efficiency and safety..

Nasty..


----------



## barjo

https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20170629/1497525661.html

Dear friends, anyone could verify?

PETERSBURG, June 29 - RIA Novosti. Indonesia, the Philippines and Thailand are showing increased interest in buying submarines of Project 636, a contract for the supply of these submarines Indonesia "on the way", he said on Thursday the president's aide for military-technical cooperation Vladimir Kozhin.

"Underwater Project boat 636 is currently the most popular, for it are showing increased interest in the Philippines, Indonesia and Thailand, with Indonesia a contract on the way.", - he said at the International Maritime Defense Show, which takes place in St. Petersburg from June 28 to July 2 .



РИА Новости https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20170629/1497525661.html


----------



## Nike

*Man stabs two policemen after isha prayer*
Sabtu, 1 Juli 2017 01:13 WIB - 604 Views





Situation at Falatehan Mosque area after a man attacks two polices in East Jakarta, Friday (June 30, 2017. ( ANTARA FOTO/Sigid Kurniawan/foc/17.)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - A man attacked two police Mobile Brigade members after the end of Isha prayer at Falatehan Mosque in Trunojoyo, South Jakarta, on Friday evening.

"That is true," head of public information department of the Indonesia Police headquarters, Senior Commissioner Martinus Sitompul confirmed when asked to confirm the incident.

He explained that just after the conclusion of Isha prayer at Falatehan Mosque, a man suddenly stabbed two Brimob members, who were beside him, using a bayonet.

After stabbing the policemen, he raised the knife and shouting "thogut" and threatened to attack members of the congregation. 

He then ran out of the mosque. A Brimob member on guard fired two warning shot, which were ignored by the man.

He even shouted "Allahu Akbar" (God is Great) and pointed his knife up.

Finally, the Brimob member shot him dead.

Reported by Anita Permata Dewi

(H-YH/INE)

EDITED BY INE/H-YH.
Editor: Suryanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesian Military Officials Jet Out of Wagga in Revamped Plane*





Indonesian military officials have jetted out of the southern NSW town of Wagga in their revamped cargo plane, as part of a trade deal worth tens of millions of dollars.

The burly plane is the first of five ex-RAAF aircraft to be sent to Indonesia, as part of an agreement between our countries signed in 2013.

Indonesian Airforce Lieutenant Colonel Suryo Anggoro led the 14-man crew's visit to maintenance hangar Douglas Aerospace, which was charged with the restoration of the Hercules C130.

"The painting is very beautiful," Lt. Col. Anggoro told 9NEWS.

"It will help a lot ... very exciting."

The Australian Government agreed to sell the 1960s aircraft to Indonesia four years ago, for what then-Defence Minister Stephen Smith labelled as a discounted rate. While the Hercules are believed to be worth more than $ 30 million, Defence spokespeople are yet to confirm the purchase price of the aircraft, as well as a simulator and spare parts also part of the package.





Avionics Technician Jacob Rye has been working on the plane since it arrived two months ago.

"It had been sitting around for a while before that, but we've done quite a bit of deep level maintenance in there," Mr Rye said.

"We've now got it up to a flying standard."

The Hercules’ vast interior was gutted, with each component painstakingly restored.

"A lot more involved than your normal flight line maintenance. It's a full service," he said.

There was plenty to be repaired, with the plane built to carry tonnes of pallets, vehicles and generators, or up to 120 passengers.





"It's been very cool actually. I have a military background so I still get very excited hearing the planes take off." While the Indonesian officials were proud of their purchase, they were in no rush to get home.

"I am quite enjoying Wagga," Lt. Col. Anggoro said.

"Everybody here is very nice and friendly, we've been so welcome."

There was a very crowded flight deck when the Indonesian crew did leave, with more than a dozen crew members packing the front of the Hercules.

It's since touched down at Sydney's Richmond Air Force Base, where it will have the final spit and polish before jetting off to Indonesia.

♞ 9news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

MARINE CORPS 1 ROCKET BATTALION

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## patu

Satria Manggala said:


> *US military vessels entered RI waters: Indonesian Navy*
> 
> Fadli, Haeril Halim and Moses Ompusunggu
> The Jakarta Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This US Navy photo obtained on June 2 shows US Navy and Japan Air Self-Defense Force aircraft operating in formation over the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier the USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) on June 1 in the Sea of Japan. (US NAVY / AFP/Artur SEDRAKYAR)
> 
> The Indonesian Navy has confirmed that two US navy vessels that entered Indonesian waters off Natuna Islands in Riau Islands province in June did not breach any regulations.
> 
> The vessels, the aircraft carriers the USS Ronald Reagan and the USS George Washington, "conducted innocent passage and thus there was no problem with it," Navy deputy chief of staff Vice Adm. Achmad Taufiqurrahman told _The Jakarta Post_.
> 
> A source at the Navy previously revealed that the USS Ronald Reagan and the USS George Washington entered Indonesian waters in the Malacca Straits without permits, fueling suggestion that their presence was related to the effort to quell Islamic State group activities in the southern Philippines.
> 
> On June 14, the USS Ronald Reagan entered Natuna waters and flew a F22 Raptor and chopper in the region. The operation was then voided by the Indonesian Navy.
> 
> The carrier left Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone (ZEE) after being shadowed by Indonesian Navy warship the KRI Sultan Hasanuddin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The KRI Sultan Hasanuddin warship patrols the Natuna waters in Riau Islands province.(Kompas/Muhammad Ikhsan Mahar)
> 
> “After the KRI Sultan Hasanuddin shadowed and communicated with them [officers from the USS Ronald Reagan], [the ship] changed direction and left Indonesia’s territory,” the source told the _Post_ on Friday.
> 
> On June 21 at around 9:29 a.m., the USS George Washington crossed near the Philips strait in the northern part of Batam, heading toward the South China Sea.
> 
> There was nothing untoward about the vessel’s passage through Batam. *(bbs)
> 
> 
> http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...essels-entered-ri-waters-indonesian-navy.html*


the USA again. Some time i thought that usa's present in region-their power could ( may be to) trigger unstable-war on that region, not as what they say "to keep peeces and stability". Hope i am wrong.


----------



## kaka404

patu said:


> the USA again. Some time i thought that usa's present in region-their power could ( may be to) trigger unstable-war on that region, not as what they say "to keep peeces and stability". Hope i am wrong.


the article is only talking about navy ships doing an innocent passage. there's no need to freak out about it... or is it perhaps that you aren't fully understand the concept of ALKI... any country's navy can pass by indonesian water if they want to. and some did... not just the US.


----------



## striver44

Its permiss


patu said:


> the USA again. Some time i thought that usa's present in region-their power could ( may be to) trigger unstable-war on that region, not as what they say "to keep peeces and stability". Hope


Its permissible for any foreign warship to enter indonesian waters through ALKI (alur laut kepulauan indonesia) as long as it doesnt employ military activity (like doing combat maneuvers,doing military exercises)


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

patu said:


> the USA again. Some time i thought that usa's present in region-their power could ( may be to) trigger unstable-war on that region, not as what they say "to keep peeces and stability". Hope i am wrong.


This ALKI where every ship military/non-military can pass through 'innocent passage codes', basically they dont need our permission to pass, only informing us for coordination. The media making it a bid deal, these lines has been used for every warship from every country, US, China, etc. We cannot deny their pass. Especially for Malacca strait, since its the international trade routes, blocking that pass clearly means an act of war.


----------



## striver44

Helikopter Basarnas Jatuh di Temanggung Jawa Tengah
Belum diketahui pasti kondisi penumpang yang menaiki helikopter SAR.
Minggu, 2 Juli 2017 | 18:48 WIB





Helikopter Basarnas jatuh di Temanggung, Jawa Tengah, Minggu 2 Juli 2017.* (Dokumentasi Kementerian Sosial)*


*VIVA.co.id* – Sebuah helikopter milik Badan SAR Nasional dikabarkan jatuh pada Minggu sore tadi di desa Canggal, Kecamatan Candiroto, Kabupaten Temanggung, Jawa Tengah. Helikopter jenis Dauphin warna oranye itu jatuh saat akan menuju kawasan Dieng.

Belum diketahui pasti kondisi penumpang yang menaiki helikopter SAR tersebut. Namun insiden itu terjadi sore tadi sekitar pukul 16.00 WIB.

"Benar ini saya mau ke lokasi dari Gringsing Batang. Doakan semoga seluruh penumpang selamat," kata Kepala Bidang Humas Polda Jawa Tengah, Komisaris Besar Polisi Djarod Padakova, Minggu, 2 Juli 2017.

Berdasarkan informasi, helikopter tersebut terjatuh setelah menabrak tebing, tepatnya di Gunung Botak atau anak Gunung Sindoro di Desa Canggal Candiroto.

Helikopter itu ditumpangi oleh empat anggota Basarnas Jateng, yakni pilot, co pilot dan dua anggota lain. Helikopter dauphin itu terbang dari Pos Terpadu Mudik di Gringsing, Batang. Rombongan dikabarkan hendak menuju lokasi Kawah Sileri yang mengalami letusan siang tadi. (ren)


----------



## patu

kaka404 said:


> the article is only talking about navy ships doing an innocent passage. there's no need to freak out about it... or is it perhaps that you aren't fully understand the concept of ALKI... any country's navy can pass by indonesian water if they want to. and some did... not just the US.


I know that sir.

Its permissible for any foreign warship to enter indonesian waters through ALKI (alur laut kepulauan indonesia) as long as it doesnt employ military activity (like doing combat maneuvers,doing military exercises)[/QUOTE]
Thanks.
What i was said is about the more usa power present on a region the more unstable region and yes this my own opinion and its can be wrong conclution from the online searching of the efeck of their power presentation.
Just a raw opinion?


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Helikopter Basarnas Jatuh di Temanggung Jawa Tengah
> Belum diketahui pasti kondisi penumpang yang menaiki helikopter SAR.
> Minggu, 2 Juli 2017 | 18:48 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helikopter Basarnas jatuh di Temanggung, Jawa Tengah, Minggu 2 Juli 2017.* (Dokumentasi Kementerian Sosial)*
> 
> 
> *VIVA.co.id* – Sebuah helikopter milik Badan SAR Nasional dikabarkan jatuh pada Minggu sore tadi di desa Canggal, Kecamatan Candiroto, Kabupaten Temanggung, Jawa Tengah. Helikopter jenis Dauphin warna oranye itu jatuh saat akan menuju kawasan Dieng.
> 
> Belum diketahui pasti kondisi penumpang yang menaiki helikopter SAR tersebut. Namun insiden itu terjadi sore tadi sekitar pukul 16.00 WIB.
> 
> "Benar ini saya mau ke lokasi dari Gringsing Batang. Doakan semoga seluruh penumpang selamat," kata Kepala Bidang Humas Polda Jawa Tengah, Komisaris Besar Polisi Djarod Padakova, Minggu, 2 Juli 2017.
> 
> Berdasarkan informasi, helikopter tersebut terjatuh setelah menabrak tebing, tepatnya di Gunung Botak atau anak Gunung Sindoro di Desa Canggal Candiroto.
> 
> Helikopter itu ditumpangi oleh empat anggota Basarnas Jateng, yakni pilot, co pilot dan dua anggota lain. Helikopter dauphin itu terbang dari Pos Terpadu Mudik di Gringsing, Batang. Rombongan dikabarkan hendak menuju lokasi Kawah Sileri yang mengalami letusan siang tadi. (ren)




RIP for the victims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Basarnas’ helicopter crashes, 9 people allegedly dead*
Rep: Sri Handayani/ Red: Reiny Dwinanda
Republika/Mahmud Muhyidin




Basarnas' helicopter.

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA – Head of Training and Research Unit of Central Java Disaster Management Petut Wibobo said nine people died during a helicopter crashed on Sunday (July 2). The orange helicopter was owned by National Search and Rescue Agency (Basarnas). It brought four Basarnas’ personnel and five helicopter’s crews.

“The nine people was allegedly died, as the information said the front part of the helicopter was damaged,” said Petut to *Republika.co.id* on Sunday evening (July 2).

A number of witnesses saw two people after the crash, but they could not evacuate them. They were afraid that there would be next explosion. "By foot, it took an hour to get to the crash site from the village," Rozin, a local resident said.

Petut said the helicopter was crashed in Bathok Mountain, Temanggung, nearby Canggal Village, Candiroto.

Previously, a helicopter of Central Java’s Basarnas reported to crash in Temanggung, Central Java on Sunday evening (July 2). The Spokesperson of Central Java Provincial Police Djarod Padakova confirmed the information. He said it was a Dauphin type that standby at Gringsing exit toll, Batang, during the homecoming and reverse.

The helicopter was transferred to Dieng, bringing some personnel to help the evacuation process after Siler Crater explosion. “I cannot give more detail information as we had not known the precise location of the heli crash,” he said.

http://en.republika.co.id/berita/en...as-helicopter-crashes-9-people-allegedly-dead

*RIP*


----------



## tuanhirang

Innalillahi wainna ilaihi roji'un.....


----------



## Star Bugs

RIP to the victims. Tapi ini heli masih relatif baru jadi agak susah untuk nuding pesawat lama. Flying a copter in mountainous area is dangerous not only because of the terrain but also the dynamic wind conditions. I remember Osama bin Laden's walls brought down a US Black Hawk in Pakistan. Who would've knew? More simulator training for BASARNAS pilots because they're more susceptible to these flying conditions than ordinary pilots.


----------



## mandala

RIP. Condolences to the families.


----------



## Nike

Star Bugs said:


> RIP to the victims. Tapi ini heli masih relatif baru jadi agak susah untuk nuding pesawat lama. Flying a copter in mountainous area is dangerous not only because of the terrain but also the dynamic wind conditions. I remember Osama bin Laden's walls brought down a US Black Hawk in Pakistan. Who would've knew? More simulator training for BASARNAS pilots because they're more susceptible to these flying conditions than ordinary pilots.



i am agree they need more infrastructure and strict regulation on how to flying in hazard areas, though i am supposed most of Basarnas is pilot veteran from the armed forces.


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Satria Manggala

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 408027


any idea ..what's the different with the last one ?

coz i prefer the old one ...


----------



## GraveDigger388

Satria Manggala said:


> any idea ..what's the different with the last one ?
> 
> coz i prefer the old one ...


The Renault badge, maaan... Can't you seeee?

And...and 'dem grillz, man... 
Much sporty, so wow...


----------



## Satria Manggala

GraveDigger388 said:


> The Renault badge, maaan... Can't you seeee?
> 
> And...and 'dem grillz, man...
> Much sporty, so wow...


still i prefer this one below ...






design more compact ...










the new one has long cabin ...


----------



## Satria Manggala

Credit to Mukit22





Third PKR 10514 ?
post by Supermarine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barjo

Satria Manggala said:


> Credit to Mukit22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third PKR 10514 ?
> post by Supermarine


LPD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

barjo said:


> LPD


Ours?


----------



## mandala

barjo said:


> LPD


The width is short for an LPD and the front angle design is more slopier than the Makassar Class LPD. CMIIW.

PKR bridge module.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

mandala said:


> The width is short for an LPD and the front angle design is more slopier than the Makassar Class LPD. CMIIW.
> 
> PKR bridge module.


not sure, damen not yet giving us permit or license to build bridge modul cmiiw


----------



## Svantana

Maybe it is for the new kcr 60

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

barjo said:


> not sure, damen not yet giving us permit or license to build bridge modul cmiiw


Can you give us the source of that info? Because based on reports the 3rd production and the next of the Sigma PKR will be done entirely by PT PAL including the bridge module.

https://finance.detik.com/industri/d-3121763/tni-al-pembeli-pertama-kapal-perusak-buatan-pal

Untuk kapal PKR ke-1, 5 modul dibuat di PAL dan 2 modul dibuat di Damen, Belanda. Sedangkan kapal PKR ke-2, nantinya sebanyak 6 modul dibuat di PAL dan 1 modul dibuat di Damen. Selanjutnya, modul itu disatukan menjadi kapal perang utuh di PAL di Surabaya.

*“Untuk PKR ke-3 dan seterusnya semua modul sudah bisa dibuat di Indonesia,” Direktur Utama PAL, Firmansyah Arifin*.


----------



## barjo

mandala said:


> Can you give us the source of that info? Because based on reports the 3rd production and the next of the Sigma PKR will be done entirely by PT PAL including the bridge module.
> 
> https://finance.detik.com/industri/d-3121763/tni-al-pembeli-pertama-kapal-perusak-buatan-pal
> 
> Untuk kapal PKR ke-1, 5 modul dibuat di PAL dan 2 modul dibuat di Damen, Belanda. Sedangkan kapal PKR ke-2, nantinya sebanyak 6 modul dibuat di PAL dan 1 modul dibuat di Damen. Selanjutnya, modul itu disatukan menjadi kapal perang utuh di PAL di Surabaya.
> 
> *“Untuk PKR ke-3 dan seterusnya semua modul sudah bisa dibuat di Indonesia,” Direktur Utama PAL, Firmansyah Arifin*.


i'm sorry can't provide with source about this


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Pakistan general Visit IndoBatt III @ Darfur, Sudan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

barjo said:


> not sure, damen not yet giving us permit or license to build bridge modul cmiiw


Module KCR-60 itu

Ini dalemnya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

GNR

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## barjo

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Module KCR-60 itu
> 
> Ini dalemnya
> 
> View attachment 408196


here we go the field report ;D 3 brand new right bro?


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Nigeria in talk to buy warship made in PT PAL
*


> *Nigeria tertarik kapal perang buatan PAL Indonesia*
> Rabu, 5 Juli 2017 00:10 WIB | 1.239 Views
> Pewarta: Royke Sinaga
> 
> *Jakarta (ANTARA News)* - Deputi Bidang Usaha Pertambangan, Industri Strategis, dan Media Kementerian BUMN Fajar Harry Sampurno mengatakan Nigeria sedang menjajaki pengadaan kapal perang buatan PT PAL Indonesia (Persero).
> 
> "Nigeria tertarik mendatangkan kapal perang buatan Pal Indonesia. Kedua pihak sudah melakukan pembicaraan untuk pengadaannya," kata Harry di Kantor Kementerian BUMN, Jakarta, Selasa.
> 
> Menurut Harry, jenis kapal perang yang akan dibangun PAL masih belum ditentukan apakah Perusak Kapal Rudal (PKR) atau Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV).
> 
> "Realisasi pengadaan kapal perang ini akan disesuaikan dengan kebutuhan serta anggaran dari negara tersebut. Jika tahun ini (2017) terjadi kesepakatan maka kemungkinan kapal pesanan Nigeria diperkirakan bisa diselesaikan dan diserahkan pada tahun 2019," kata Harry.
> 
> Ia menjelaskan sejumlah negara di Afrika juga tertarik mendatangkan kapal perang buatan Pal Indonesia yang berlokasi di Surabaya itu.
> 
> "Meskipun di Afrika Selatan ada perusahaan pembuat kapal laut, namun sejumlah negara di kawasan itu lebih tertarik kapal perang Pal," ujarnya.
> 
> Sebelumnya, Pal Indonesia telah membuktikan kemampuannya untuk memenuh pesanan kapal perang yang merupakan buatan anak bangsa.
> 
> Pada September 2016, perusahaan mengekspor kapal perang pesanan Filipina jenis SSV.
> 
> Kapal perang dengan kecepatan maksimal 16 knot itu diberi nama Davao Del Sur.
> 
> Spesifikasi umum kapal SSV itu termasuk panjang 123,0 meter, lebar 21,8 meter, serat air 5 meter, bobot 7.200 ton, dan daya angkut 621 orang.
> 
> Dengan suksesnya ekspor kapal perang ke Filipina itu mengundang investasi berupa pesanan kapal perang serupa dari negara lainnya.
> 
> Editor: Tasrief Tarmizi
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017



http://www.antaranews.com/berita/638676/nigeria-tertarik-kapal-perang-buatan-pal-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Kalla comments on lone wolf attack*
Rep: Rizky Jaramaya, Sri Handayani/ Red: Reiny Dwinanda
Antara 




Vice President Jusuf Kalla

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA – Vice President Jusuf Kalla said the emerging lone wolf attack was an effect of technology. The lone wolf acted alone, not having relation to any terrorist network.

Kalla said a person could be radical as they only read the information found in internet without trying to have a comprehensive understanding.

“The radicals are not only the brainwashers. Technology can make people to be radical,” said Kalla at his office on Tuesday (July 4).

The government had assigned the Ministry of Communication and Information Technology to delete or to block any sites with radical or endangering content. Police also kept on speeding up the way it combated terrorism.

“We do not neglect that we are also the victims of terrorism. We don’t say we are clean. But in the other side, police act quickly. If the police do not act, there will be more (terror),” he said.

Previously, Coordinating Minister of Politics, Law and Security Wiranto said lone wolf terror was necessary to be anticipated by all related parties. The former military commander said, it might be conducted by finishing the amendment of Law No. 15 in 2003 on Terrorism Combat.

Police assumed that the stabber of two mobile brigades personnels in Falatehan Mosque, South Jakarta, was an ISIS sympathizer. However, he was a lone wolf terrorist who acted alone outside the terrorist network.


----------



## Satria Manggala

Satria Manggala said:


> Credit to Mukit22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third PKR 10514 ?
> post by Supermarine







melihat kemiringan depan bridge sepertinya buat PKR ..tapi bila bridge dimaksud buat KCR 60 berarti penampilannya KCR batch 2 akan berbeda ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes

*Bahas Terorisme dengan Erdogan, Jokowi Terbang ke Turki Hari Ini*




Presiden Jokowi di Bandara Halim Perdanakusuma (Liputan6.com)
*Liputan6.com, Jakarta -* Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) melakukan kunjungan kenegaraan ke Turki. _*Pembahasan tentang penanggulangan terorisme*_ akan dilakukan saat pertemuan bilateral dengan Presiden Turki, Recep Tayyib Erdogan.

Jokowi dijadwalkan berangkat dari Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, pada Rabu (5/7/2017) sekira pukul 07.00 WIB. Jokowi langsung menuju Ankara, Turki, untuk melakukan serangkaian kegiatan dalam kunjungan kenegaraan kali ini.

Sebelumnya, Menteri Luar Negeri Retni Marsudi mengatakan, Turki merupakan salah satu mitra penting Indonesia. Kedua negara memiliki warga dengan umat muslim yang sama-sama besar.

Angka perdagangan Indonesia ke Turki memang cukup baik. Namun, menurutnya, masih ada beberapa bidang yang bisa dimaksimalkan. Beberapa isu perdagangan juga akan dibahas tuntas dalam pertemuan itu.

"Dalam kunjungan Presiden Jokowi nanti, kita akan meluncurkan negosiasi kita untuk Indonesia Turki Comprehensive Economy Partnership Agreement dengan usulan kita pertama mulai dari _treet includes_, perdagangan barang. Setelah itu baru kita mulai dengan perdagangan jasa dan lain-lain. Itu di bidang perdagangan," ucap Retno di Kompleks Istana Kepresidenan, Jakarta, Senin, 3 Juli 2017.

_*Selain itu, kerja sama di bidang industri strategis juga akan dikembangkan. Kedua negara akan bekerja sama dalam pengembangan industri militer, baik untuk matra udara, darat, dan laut. *_

"Yang ketiga adalah untuk _countring _terorisme. Jadi itu yang akan menjadi isu fokus bahasan Presiden dalam rangka kunjungan kenegaraan ke Turki," pungkas Retno.


http://news.liputan6.com/read/30116...ini?medium=Headline&campaign=Headline_click_4 

*Summary: President of Indonesia will go to Turkey to meet President Erdogan to discuss cooperation in combating terrorism and military industry development of air, land and sea forces. NICE !!*

Air: CN-235 development - AWACS version maybe?
Land: continuation of medium tank development, APC & IFV maybe?
Sea: type 214 submarine? will we buy and joint-develop it with Turkey?

Ohh...already...

*Turkish, German firms eye Indonesian sub contract*
By: Burak Ege Bekdil, May 11, 2017

ISTANBUL — Turkish and German naval specialists signed May 10 a letter of intent to cooperate on a contract to build variant of the Type-214 diesel-electric submarines for the Indonesian Navy. 

The deal was signed at the IDEF’17 defense and aerospace exhibition in Istanbul between STM, a Turkish government-controlled defense engineering company and Germany’s ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems. 

“We are bringing together our resources with the aim of designing and constructing submarines for Indonesia,” STM and TKMS official said during a ceremony. 

Through the joint venture with STM, TKMS is partnering with Turkey’s Golcuk shipyard, the production site for the Piri Reis, the first of a batch of six Type-214 submarines being built for the Turkish Navy. The Type 214 is a derivation of the Type-209 SSK built by Germany’s Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft, or HDW. The Type-214 features design innovations from the HDW Type-212. It displaces 1,700 tons (surface) and has eight torpedo tubes which can deploy heavyweight torpedoes — such as the Atlas Elektronik SeaHake — and anti-ship missiles, such as the Harpoon and Exocet. 

Under a contract worth €2.5 billion (U.S. $2.7 billion), six Type-214 submarines are being built for the Turkish Navy. Some of the subsystems will be locally built. 

For instance, Turkish military electronics specialist Aselsan, a government-controlled company, will provide electronic support measures and sensor systems for the submarine program. Military software specialist Havelsan, another government-controlled company, will build an integrated command and control suite. 

According to the Turkish-German letter of intent, the first one or two of the planned submarines for the Indonesian Navy will be built at a Turkish shipyard. The follow-on platforms would be built in Indonesia.

http://www.defensenews.com/articles/turkish-german-firms-eye-indonesian-sub-contract

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Satria Manggala said:


> melihat kemiringan depan bridge sepertinya buat PKR ..tapi bila bridge dimaksud buat KCR 60 berarti penampilannya KCR batch 2 akan berbeda ...



Fix KCR batch 2 itu.

Masalah PKR Info terakhirnya material buat bangun PKR ke 3 sudah dipesan hihihi

Banyak ye, tapi sayang masih nunggu mistral dan dudukannya 

@IMF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Fix KCR batch 2 itu.
> 
> Masalah PKR Info terakhirnya material buat bangun PKR ke 3 sudah dipesan hihihi


sip  good news ..yihaaa



anas_nurhafidz said:


> Banyak ye, tapi sayang masih nunggu mistral dan dudukannya
> 
> @IMF
> View attachment 408380


sayang yach ga otomatis ....


----------



## Satria Manggala

Satria Manggala said:


> Credit to Mukit22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third PKR 10514 ?
> post by Supermarine


Ternyata ini modul bridge PKR terdahulu .. tapi dipost baru sama orang PT PAL
informasi dari yang punya gambar @Ambalat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## radialv

Satria Manggala said:


> Ternyata ini modul bridge PKR terdahulu .. tapi dipost baru sama orang PT PAL
> informasi dari yang punya gambar @Ambalat


Sudah kuduga....


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Russia Could Sell Indonesia Su-35 Fighter Jets on Loan*
© Sputnik/ Vitaliy Ankov
Military & Intelligence
09:51 05.07.2017(updated 10:07 05.07.2017) Get short URL
590171






*Russia and Indonesia are in discussions over loans for the delivery of Su-35 Flanker multirole fighters to Jakarta, state arms exporter Rosoboronexport Director General Alexander Mikheev told Sputnik.*

MOSCOW (Sputnik) — He said the sides have agreed an offset obligation program, outlined the Su-35's concept, as well as arranged delivery times and training programs.

"The theoretical work is completed. We are discussing the possibility of granting a loan," Mikheev said.

The Su-35 fighter is a 4++ generation aircraft employing technologies of the fifth generation, designed by the Sukhoi Aviation Holding Company, which belongs to Russia's United Aircraft Corporation. The first experimental Su-35 was first presented at Russia's MAKS-2007 air show and was later introduced to a foreign audience at the 2013 Paris Air Show.

During operations against terrorists, Su-35S jets, as well as Su-30SM aircraft, provide air cover for Russian bombers.

https://sputniknews.com/military/201707051055236166-russia-indonesia-su-35-loans/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

Subject Matter Expert Exchange (SMEE) Military Decision Making Process (MDMP) Exercise with US Marine


----------



## mandala

Men In Black. Credit to Raider 300 Brajawijaya.







        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

The elevator is temporarily out of service
Bravo 90 unit - Indonesian Air Force CTU
Photo by Jeff Prananda.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

Marines Brotherhood @ Sidoarjo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*KRI Kurau - 856 new warship Indonesia Navy*

*



*
















































> Direncanakan dari total 42 unit akan memenuhi kebutuhan armada baru bagi 14 Lantamal TNI AL di seluruh Indonesia.



Indonesia going to build til 42 units for 14 Navy Base ...

Made by PT Caputra Mitra Sejati (CMS)
KRI Kurau 856 is KPC 40 meter

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Var Dracon

Oto Melara Marlin turret (25 & 30 mm autocannon) found on most modern Indonesian patrol boats... Previous PB use Denel Vektor G12 20 mm manual autocannon
Credit: ARC








Can be installed with Mistral SAM

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

Satria Manggala said:


> *KRI Kurau - 856 new warship Indonesia Navy*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia going to build til 42 units for 14 Navy Base ...
> 
> Made by PT Caputra Mitra Sejati (CMS)
> KRI Kurau 856 is KPC 40 meter


Is all 42 boats going to be standart equipped with 30mm rws or only partially fitted?


----------



## MMM-E

Indonesia interest Turkish UAVs and Naval Platforms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

Berkant said:


> Indonesia interest Turkish UAVs and Naval Platforms


any link to read about it ?

=========

*Mayor Pnb Pandu “Hornet” Eka Prayoga reached 2000 hours flight with F16*


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia, US marines hold joint military exercise*
5 hours ago | 417 Views

Sidoarjo, E Java (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian and the US Marines are holding a joint exercise titled Subject Matter Expert Exchange (SMEE) Military Decision Making Process (MDMP) from July 5 to 7, 2017.

Commander of the Indonesian Marine Infantry Battalion-3, Lieutenant Colonel Prasetyo Pinandito, officially launched the Indonesian-American Marines Exercise at the 3rd Marine Corps Battalion Gedangan in Sidoarjo, East Java province, on Wednesday (July 5).

"The MDMP SMEE Exercise, in addition to enhancing cooperation in defense of the Marine Corps of both countries, is also meant to improve the battle planning capability of each element," he stated.

He pointed out that during the last few years, the joint exercise program has showed great achievements in planning, operations, and tactics.

"We hope that the outcome of the exercise will contribute positively to the next exercise, and more participants will be involved," he remarked.

He urged all the participants to get to know each other to build a good marine brotherhood and relationship.

"The contribution and hard work of all participants during the exercise will improve the good relations between both countries, especially the Marine Corps of the Indonesian Navy and the USMC, in the hope that such joint training could be implemented continuously in the future," he revealed.(*)


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Jokowi, Erdogan discuss Qatar issue at bilateral meeting*
Red: Reiny Dwinanda

AP/Burhan Ozbilici 





Indonesian President Joko Widodo (right) was greeted with a state ceremony at the Turkey's White Palace, locally known as the Beyaz Saray, by the country's President Recep Tayyip Erdogan.

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, ANKARA -- President Joko Widodo and Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan have discussed the conflict involving Qatar and the Arab states in a bilateral meeting at Beyaz Saray, the Turkish Presidential Palace in Ankara.

This information was conveyed by President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) in a joint press statement after the bilateral meeting, Thursday, around 14:00 local time.

"In addition to bilateral issues, we also discussed various international issues, including the Qatar conflict, among others," President Jokowi said.

President Erdogan, who delivered his first press statement in Turkish, also stated the same.

President Jokowi, who delivered his statement in Indonesian, affirmed that Qatar's problems with the Arab countries were expected to be resolved soon.

According to President Jokowi, the issue could ideally be solved through good communication and constructive dialogues.

"We hope the issue can be resolved through good communication and dialogue among the countries," he remarked.

The long-standing bilateral meeting resulted in several agreements to increase cooperation on trade and investment, strategic industry and counter-terrorism.

On the same occasion, a joint memorandum of understanding between the Governments of Indonesia and Turkey on health cooperation was signed, and the Indonesia-Turkey Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (IT-CEPA) was concluded.

After the agenda was completed, President Jokowi attended a lunch at the palace, which is also known as the White Palace.

*Antara*


----------



## Nilgiri

Great to see this thread is active and engaging as always.

Can anyone tell me what the total military budget of Indonesia is and also how it is split between its arms (Army, AF, navy, other etc)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Jokowi appreciate cooperation between two country to build Kaplan MT and looking for build submarine in the future*






Kaplan MT ..



> *Jokowi Sambut Baik Tank Buatan Bersama Indonesia-Turki*
> Red: Teguh Firmansyah
> 
> AP/Burhan Ozbilici
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presiden Turki Recep Tayyip Erdogan dan Presiden Indonesia Joko Widodo berjabat tangan saat upacara penyambutan di istana kepresidenan di Ankara, Turki, Kamis, (6/7).
> 
> REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, ANKARA -- Kemitraan industri pertahanan antara Indonesia dengan Turki disebut meningkat signifikan dalam beberapa tahun terakhir.
> 
> Hal itu disampaikan Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) dalam pernyataan pers bersama setelah pertemuan bilateral di Beyaz Saray Ankara, Kamis. "Bidang kerja sama lain yang mengalami peningkatan signifikan adalah di bidang industri pertahanan," kata Presiden Jokowi.
> 
> Ia menyambut baik hasil konkret kerja sama industri pertahanan antara lain berupa peluncuran tank kelas menengah Kaplan MT. Tank tempur tersebut merupakan produksi bersama antara Indonesia dan Turki yang dikembangkan oleh FNSS Turki dan PT Pindad Indonesia.
> 
> Selain itu, ada "Memorandum of Understanding" (MoU) atau nota kesepahaman antara PT Dirgantara Indonesia dengan Turkish Aerospace Industries untuk kerja sama di bidang kedirgantaraan. "Tadi juga telah kita sepakati untuk menambah kerja sama di bidang pembuatan kapal selam dan truk dan ini juga akan segera ditindaklanjuti oleh tim dari kedua negara," tutur Presiden.
> 
> Sementara penguatan kerja sama di bidang energi kata dia, difokuskan pada pemenuhan kebutuhan energi listrik di kawasan kepulauan Indonesia antara lain melalui penyediaan _power ship_ atau kapal penyedia pasokan listrik.
> 
> Antara







U214 Greece 

Indonesia looking to build submarine with Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Komodo 4x4 ATLAS














Production line

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Satria Manggala

pr1v4t33r said:


> Komodo 4x4 ATLAS
> 
> View attachment 409269
> 
> View attachment 409268
> 
> View attachment 409267


great number ..






Still waiting komodo 4x4 with radar and remote control missile ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

More images on KRI Kurau inauguration

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ground zero

hi guys assalamualaikum.....
newbie here



Berkant said:


> Indonesia interest Turkish UAVs and Naval Platforms



yes i heard indonesia interest with Anka UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> Great to see this thread is active and engaging as always.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the total military budget of Indonesia is and also how it is split between its arms (Army, AF, navy, other etc)



still around 9 billion US dollar, the Army got 40 percent of the budget and 60 for the Navy and Air Forces. The idea is to give more attention and budget share to the Navy and Air Force and restructuring Army organizations toward more professional forces structure

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

Nilgiri said:


> Great to see this thread is active and engaging as always.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the total military budget of Indonesia is and also how it is split between its arms (Army, AF, navy, other etc)


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indonesian_National_Armed_Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

madokafc said:


> still around 9 billion US dollar


Sigh....... 1%GDP?


----------



## Star Bugs

Var Dracon said:


> Oto Melara Marlin turret (25 & 30 mm autocannon) found on most modern Indonesian patrol boats... Precious PB use Denel Vektor G12 20 mm manual autocannon
> Credit: ARC



Bagus kanonnya. Sayang kita blom bisa bikin ya. Padahal kebutuhannya KCR-40 banyahk. Belum kapal2x kelas lain. Blom juga kapal2x BAKAMLA dan KKP ( kalo boleh ). Lumayan kan produksinya.

Nice cannon. Suits well to equip our 40 meters during peace time just to engage piracy, terrorism, illegal fishing and other low threats. I hope BAKAMLA and KKP ships are allowed to be equipped with those too.


----------



## Svantana

one of local drone manufacturer in Indonesia, it can be use for scouting military purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Bugs

jek_sperrow said:


> Sigh....... 1%GDP?



If only those massive infrastructure projects were done looong, long time ago, decades ago, under previous presidents ( whoever that was ) the current infrastructure budget can now be allocate to defence budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

KRI Nanggala-402. Credit to Korps Hiu Kencana.







        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Var Dracon

Star Bugs said:


> If only those massive infrastructure projects were done looong, long time ago, decades ago, under previous presidents ( whoever that was ) the current infrastructure budget can now be allocate to defence budget.




It is a bit sad knowing that 2017 budget is lesser than 2013 budget due to inflation....


----------



## Nike

jek_sperrow said:


> Sigh....... 1%GDP?



we hit more than 1 trillion US dollar thus year


----------



## Satria Manggala

Svantana said:


> View attachment 409328
> 
> View attachment 409329
> 
> one of local drone manufacturer in Indonesia, it can be use for scouting military purposes.


quite impressive ...

sold more than 100 units to military and private company
600 units built as a spareparts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Var Dracon said:


> It is a bit sad knowing that 2017 budget is lesser than 2013 budget due to inflation....



not inflation but rather devaluation of Rupiah nominal value against US Dollar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

mandala said:


> KRI Nanggala-402. Credit to Korps Hiu Kencana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


14 name as many as 14 submarines of Indonesian navy
1.the Cakra
2.the Nanggala
3.the Nagabanda
4.the Trisula
5.the Nagarangsang
6.the Candrasa
7.the Alugara
8.the Cundamani
9.the Widjajadanu
10.the Pasopati
11.the Hendradjala
12.the Bramastra
13.the Nagapasa
14.the Ardadedali


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> not inflation but rather devaluation of Rupiah nominal value against US Dollar



it is also the reason why we are going to hit the 1 trillion mark this year instead of 3 years ago. I remember that some economists predicted that Indonesian economy would hit the 1 trillion mark in 2013 or 2014, but then, the government intentionally lowered the value of rupiah in favor of capital inflow and investments.


----------



## Var Dracon

pr1v4t33r said:


> Komodo 4x4 ATLAS
> 
> View attachment 409269
> 
> View attachment 409268
> 
> View attachment 409267
> 
> 
> Production line
> 
> View attachment 409296



What is the meaning of ATLAS? Is it the name of newer Komodo variant or it has something to do with its role (SAM
Launcher?) ?

BTW if you look closely on the right side of the windshield there is an elevated exhaust for air from the engine, this might meant better fording depth.


----------



## mandala

*Turkish, Indonesian defense, energy companies ink deals during Widodo visit*

*ANADOLU AGENCY*
ANKARA
Published 19 hours ago





_Deputy PM Nurettin Canikli (standing, C), Economy Min. Nihat Zeybekci (standing, L) and Indonesian Commerce Min. Enggartiasto Lukita (standing, R) watch as TAI CEO Temel Kotil and PT Dirgantara executive Busi Santoso sign a cooperation deal. (AA)_

*Turkey's leading defense companies Aselsan and Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI, also known as TUSA) on Thursday signed a deal with Indonesian PT Dirgantara and PT Len to collaborate on defense products.*

The two companies signed a Memorandum of Understanding in capital Ankara, in presence of Turkish Deputy Prime Minister Nurettin Canikli, Economy Minister Nihat Zeybekci and Indonesia's Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita to create a framework for further collaboration.

*The content of the agreement were not disclosed.*

Meanwhile, Karpowership Indonesia, part of Turkish energy group Karadeniz Holding, and Indonesian shipbuilding company PT PAL also signed a strategic cooperation agreement.

Read more: https://www.dailysabah.com/defense/...nergy-companies-ink-deals-during-widodo-visit

*Indonesia, Turkey Agree to Strengthen Economic, Defense Ties *





*Jakarta.* Indonesia and Turkey have agreed to seek closer cooperation on trade and investment, defense, energy and combating terrorism, President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo said in a statement on Thursday (06/07).

Jokowi was in Turkey on a one-day state visit on his way to attend the Group of 20 summit in Hamburg, Germany. He met with Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan and 25 chief executives from the country's shipbuilding, defense and energy industries.

"We have agreed to continue the positive trend of trade and investment, including negotiations on the Indonesia-Turkey Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement [IT-CEPA]," Jokowi said in a joint press statement with Erdoğan.

Indonesia and Turkey agreed on Thursday to kick off negotiations of the bilateral free trade deal that aims to reduce or remove trade barriers, and the creation of a climate conducive to investment.

Turkish investment in Indonesia forms a negligible part of the $7.3 billion in foreign direct investment that flowed into Southeast Asia's largest economy in the first quarter of this year. Turkish companies invested $100,000 during the period, which constitutes only a fifth of their investments in the country in the same period a year earlier.

Indonesia and Turkey recorded $1.3 billion in bilateral trade last year, with a $713,000 surplus in Indonesia's favor.

A memorandum of understanding between aircraft manufacturer Dirgantara Indonesia and the Turkish aerospace industry seeks to establish closer cooperation.

*"We have also agreed to increase cooperation in the field of submarine and drone production, which will be followed up by teams from both countries," Jokowi said.*

The president pointed out that Indonesia and Turkey have proven success in defense industry cooperation with the Kaplan medium tank showcased earlier this year.

Read more: http://jakartaglobe.id/news/indonesia-turkey-agree-to-strengthen-economic-defense-ties/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Var Dracon said:


> What is the meaning of ATLAS? Is it the name of newer Komodo variant or it has something to do with its role (SAM Launcher?)?



Advance Twin Launcher Anti Air Strike


KRI Bima Suci

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia really understands ways to counter terrorism: Erdogan*
Rep: Sri Handayani/ Red: Reiny Dwinanda
AP/Burhan Ozbilici 





Indonesian President Joko Widodo (right) was greeted with a state ceremony at the Turkey's White Palace, locally known as the Beyaz Saray, by the country's President Recep Tayyip Erdogan.

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, ANKARA -- Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said Indonesia really understand the ways to counter terrorism.

"Indonesia is a country which really understand how to face terrorism," said him in a press conference after bilateral meeting with Indonesian President Joko Widodo at White Palace, Ankara, on Thursday (July 6).

Turkey expected to improve the bilateral cooperation with Indonesia as the country had faced big challenges on terrorism and radicalism. Erdogan asserted that all kinds of terrorism should be fight.

"The organizations like ISIS and Fethullah Gullen misuses their needs and we will always fight them," he said.

He said ISIS committed to make chaos. In Turkey, the government did not differentiate any terrorist groups. All the terrorist would be totally fought. Recently, the country had precede 5.000 alleged terrorists, some came from South East Asia and some from others.

Erdogan added that some alleged terrorists in Syria expected to go back to their country. Turkey had win the fight over 3.000 ISIS members.

"We committed to fight the terroris, we come to the era of warning," he said.

Erdogan also emphasized the importance of exchanging secret information between intelligence agency. "On this occasion I wanted to say thanks to you to our brothers in Indonesia, including for fighting ISIS and Fethullah Gullen. I hope the group would be expelled from both from both country by the good bilateral cooperation," he said.

*Jokowi, Erdogan agree on intelligent data exchange*
Red: Reiny Dwinanda
AP/Burhan Ozbilici 





Indonesian President Joko Widodo (left) shake hands with Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan at White Palace, Ankara, Turkey, on Thursday, (July 6).

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, ANKARA -- Indonesian President Joko Widodo and Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan agreed to cooperate in the exchange of intelligence information in an effort to combat and counter terrorism.

President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) said in a joint press statement after a bilateral meeting with Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan at Ankara's White Palace on Thursday "regarding the eradication of terrorism, Indonesia and Turkey have agreed to increase cooperation, especially related to Foreign Terrorist Fighters through cooperation in the field of intelligence information."

To that end, the two countries agreed to build an information technology system of intelligence that will allow the two countries to cooperate in order to eradicate terrorism.

"The development of IT System in intelligence will make the works easier in order to eradicate terrorism," he said.

Meanwhile, President Erdogan stated that terrorism is no longer a local issue or involves one party alone.

"It has implications that need global cooperation to deal with. We have discussed with the President on defense and terrorism. We are exchanging opinions, and we have agreed to take important steps for the good of both countries," Erdogan said.

On the same occasion, a joint memorandum of understanding on heatlh cooperation between the Governments of Indonesia and Turkey was also signed in addition to the lsunch of Indonesia-Turkey Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (IT-CEPA) negotiations.

*Antara *


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> Advance Twin Launcher Anti Air Strike
> 
> 
> KRI Bima Suci
> 
> View attachment 409467
> 
> View attachment 409462
> View attachment 409463
> View attachment 409464
> View attachment 409465


Fancy...

I wonder if time travel was possible, then transfering this ship to Carribean waters at Age of Sail, lol.... The pirates will go like; "Easy prey up ahead, lads... Prepare the cannons!!". And then shortly after; "Oiii!! How the hell do they manage to sail DEAD STRAIGHT upwind?!??"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi bertemu tiga CEO perusahaan strategis Turki*
Jumat, 7 Juli 2017 07:48 WIB - 1.591 Views

Pewarta: Hanni Sofia Soepardi





Presiden Joko Widodo sebelum mengakhiri kunjungan kenegaraannya di Turki, Kamis (6/7), bertemu dengan Chief Excecutive Officer (CEO) dari tiga perusahaan industri strategis di Turki untuk membahas perluasan investasi di Indonesia. (ANTARA News/Hanni Sofia)

Ankara (ANTARA News) - Presiden Joko Widodo sebelum mengakhiri kunjungan kenegaraannya di Turki bertemu dengan Chief Excecutive Officer (CEO) dari tiga perusahaan industri strategis di Turki untuk membahas perluasan investasi di Indonesia.





_ANTARA News/Hanni Sofia_

Pertemuan "one on one" dengan para CEO tersebut digelar di Hotel JW Marriot Ankara sesaat sebelum Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) mengakhiri kunjungan kenegaraannya di Ankara, Turki, Kamis sekitar pukul 16.00 waktu setempat.

"Di dalam one on one ada tiga CEO yang melakukan pertemuan dengan Presiden," kata Menteri Luar Negeri Retno LP Marsudi.





_ANTARA News/Hanni Sofia_

Tiga CEO perusahaan itu meliputi CEO dari Karadeniz Holding, Hitay Energy Holding, dan Turkish Aerospace Industries.

Karadeniz Holding misalnya sedang mengembangkan kerja sama dengan PT PAL untuk "joint production" power ship atau kapal pemasok listrik.

"Hitay Energy Holding untuk bicara masalah kegiatan mereka di bidang investasi geothermal," katanya.

Sedangkan Turkish Aerospace Industries membahas soal perluasan kerja sama dengan PT Dirgantara Indonesia untuk pengembangan CN generasi terbaru.

"Dan kemudian untuk joint development antara PT DI dengan Turkish Aerospace Industries untuk pengembangan pesawat CN 235, kemudian pengembangan pesawat untuk CN 245, pengembangan pesawat tanpa awak, drone kelas medium altitude long endurance untuk patroli perbatasan," katanya.





_ANTARA News/Hanni Sofia_

Presiden pada kesempatan itu juga menghadiri forum bisnis yang dihadiri para calon investor dan investor yang sudah menanamkan modalnya di Indonesia.

Hadir pula dalam forum tersebut Ketua Kadin Indonesia Rosan P Roeslani serta beberapa pengusaha asal Indonesia.

http://m.antaranews.com/berita/639082/jokowi-bertemu-tiga-ceo-perusahaan-strategis-turki

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Jokowi Vlog, with President Erdogan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia Airforce looking new fighter for replacement F5, hope coming at the end of this year said KSAU
*

* KSAU Rahasiakan Penganti Jet Tempur F-5 *





Kepala Staf TNI AU Marsekal Hadi Tjahyanto (GATRA/Ardi Widi Yansah/HR02)



> *KSAU Rahasiakan Penganti Jet Tempur F-5 *
> 
> *Yogyakarta,GATRAnews* - TNI Angkatan Udara tengah melakukan peremajaan pesawat tempur untuk memperkuat alat utama sistem pertahanan atau alutsista
> 
> Kepala Staf TNI AU Marsekal Hadi Tjahyanto menyatakan telah mengganti pesawat tempur F-5 dan pesawat baru tersebut segera datang. Terkait spesifikasinya, KSAU merahasiakan.
> 
> KSAU mengatakan setahun ini skuadron F-5 memang tidak lagi menjadi kekuatan tempur utama TNI AU. Hal ini karena suku cadang pesawat tersebut tidak diproduksi lagi.
> 
> Namun semua personelnya tetap menjaga kemampuan dengan mengoperasikan pesawat SU-27, SU-30, maupun T-50 Golden Eagle.
> 
> “Kami pastikan pengganti F-5 akan segera datang. Target kami sampai akhir tahun ini. Jika terealisasi, maka TNI AU akan memiliki alutsista baru yang lebih maju,” jelas KSAU Marsekal Hadi.
> 
> Melihat kebutuhan dan perkembangan kedirgantaraan, *KSAU menjamin pesawat yang akan datang ini berasal dari generasi 4,5* yang memiliki kemampuan dan peforma lebih canggih dibandingkan generasi 5. Demikian juga dengan sistem pertahanannya, generasi 4,5 lebih unggul.
> 
> Soal negara mana yang menjadi produsennya, KSAU enggan menyebutkan.
> 
> “Tapi yang pasti, sebagai persiapan personel. Kami membuka kesempatan kepada seluruh lulusan AAU untuk ikut serta seleksi penerbangan baik untuk pesawat tempur maupun helikopter. TNI AU memerlukan prajurit yang memiliki kemampuan tinggi dalam pengoperasian alutsista baru yang lebih canggih nanti,” pungkasnya.
> 
> KSAU menjelaskan hal itu usai upacara wisuda 117 sarjana lulusan Akademi Angkatan Udara (AAU) 2017, Kamis (6/7) di Gedung Sabang Merauke Kompleks AAU DI Yogyakarta.
> 
> Kepala Penerangan AAU Mayor Sus Ambar Rejiyanti menjelaskan taruna yang dinyatakan lulus selanjutnya bergelar Sarjana Terapan Pertahanan S.Tr (Han). Mereka berasal dari tiga program studi yaitu Aeronautika Pertahanan, Elektronika Pertahanan, dan Teknik Manajemen Industri Pertahanan.
> 
> “Lulusan terbaik tahun ini diraih Sersan Mayor Satu Taruna Bernadinus Yogya Kristian dari program Elektronika Pertahanan. Selanjutnya semua taruna akan dilantik menjadi perwira remaja bersama taruna dari kesatuan lainnya oleh Presiden Joko Widodo,” jelas Mayor Ambar.
> 
> Selain 117 taruna, AAU juga meluluskan 12 taruni tahun Werfing atau tahun pendidikan 2013 dengan lima di antaranya mencapai indeks prestasi kumulatif di atas 3,5.



*SU35 is fighter Generation 4+++*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Turkey-Indonesia defense cooperation agreement in defense industry, tank, aerospace, submarines production, drones and counter terrorism. min 7:00

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 409582
> View attachment 409583
> View attachment 409584
> View attachment 409585



I'm happy and worried at the same time.... Worried that our farmers can't afford Pindad farming machineries (for example Quick farming machineries are cheaper and has entered market from 1970s, but hasn't seen much success).

But atleast the tractor can be configured as construction machinery too, where the price won't be an issue (the competitor would be British JCB tractors)


----------



## Satria Manggala

*KRI Bung Tomo alert @ Mersin while Jokowi visit Turkey
*





===========

*Korpaskhas will try missiles Chyron @ Bulukumba




*

=================

*Philindo XXXI 2017




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*President Jokowi encourages G20 countries to combat terrorism*







Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has encouraged the G20 member states to unite and fight terrorism during the G20 Leaders Retreat Session I Summit.

"Do we surrender to terror? Will we remain silent? We must not surrender, we must not remain silent, we must unite to combat terrorism," Jokowi said in remarks at the Hamburg Messe Und Congress, as mentioned in a statement from the Presidential Secretariat received by ANTARA here, Friday.

According to the President, a balanced approach between soft power and hard power is a powerful solution for the eradication of terrorism.

In addition to this, the deradicalization program for former terror actors, which were conducted in Indonesia, has helped reduce their intentions to do the same acts.

"History has taught us that military weapons and powers cannot eradicate terrorism, as negative ideologies can only be corrected with the right way of thinking. So, soft power approach in the form of deradicalization must continue," the president remarked.

In his speech, he also spoke about the incident in Marawi City, Philippines, which is now controlled by the ISIS group and has forced people to flee.

"The Marawi case is a wake-up call for all of us that the ISIS network has now spread and affiliated with local terrorists," the President stressed.

Jokowi confirmed that trilateral negotiations between Indonesia-Malaysia-Philippines, initiated by Indonesia, had been held.

In addition to this, ASEAN will also work with Australia to combat terrorism in the region.(*)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

Turkish Truck ... looks promising ... hopes PT Pindad will make one of these in the future

@madokafc .. do you know why TNI not use this truck below ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

SDO 50V2 #Basarnas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

what they are talking about?





Trump, kon due jambul kluthuk kok nambah menciut tho?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

madokafc said:


> what they are talking about?
> 
> View attachment 409697
> 
> Trump, kon due jambul kluthuk kok nambah menciut tho?


iki jambul ra sembarang jabul thoo, ki jimat nd....o ik


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Navy' tall ships, KRI Dewa Ruci & KRI Arung samudra





Keel Laying 2 units KAL 28m and 2 units combat boat 18m for Navy at Palindo Marine









        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Cakalang 852 which was commissioned last year, now being armed with Merlin WS 30mm, at Caputra Mitra Sejati Shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Patroli Perbatasan RI-PNG Yonif para Raider 503/Mayangkara

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

Jokowi and Trump talking about counter terrorism effort and economy cooperation, at G 20 meeting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Turkey to expand industrial collaboration*
*Jon Grevatt* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
07 July 2017
*Key Points*

Two countries see co-operation opportunities in aerospace, submarines and UAVs
Plan expands existing collaboration on development of medium-weight tank
Indonesia and Turkey have outlined a plan to expand collaboration in defence equipment and technologies.

In meetings in Ankara on 6 July Turkish President Recep Erdogan and visiting counterpart Joko Widodo said they had agreed to expand defence industrial co-operation in areas including aerospace, submarines and unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), according to a statement by the Indonesian government.

The two countries are already collaborating on a programme to develop a medium tank, a prototype of which was recently unveiled.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

Satria Manggala said:


> Turkish Truck ... looks promising ... hopes PT Pindad will make one of these in the future
> 
> @madokafc .. do you know why TNI not use this truck below ?



The reason may be the same why TNI chose Japanese trucks instead of Perkasa and Maesa trucks. I do not know it specifically, but I think some of our official got bribed.

Next MLRS may be using Pindad trucks which made from Tata components (PT. Indomesin truck above is adopting Mercedes truck chassis). AIU truck got rejected due to something I do not know. This has been confirmed in AIU FB page.

Also makes me interested is this photo, the truck is marqued "Pindad" at the grill




This truck is not Perkasa nor Maesa... It has been around since 2015 (1 year before Pindad-Tata agreement)
Pindad might want cooperate with PT. Merpati Wahana Raya in designing trucks, since MWR trucks are cool as hell

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

mandala said:


> *"We have also agreed to increase cooperation in the field of submarine and drone production, which will be followed up by teams from both countries," Jokowi said.*
> 
> The president pointed out that Indonesia and Turkey have proven success in defense industry cooperation with the Kaplan medium tank showcased earlier this year.
> 
> Read more: http://jakartaglobe.id/news/indonesia-turkey-agree-to-strengthen-economic-defense-ties/




Is there any details about likely submarine collaboration between Indonesia and Turkey ? It is about joint development/funding of Turkish submarine project called Milden ?


----------



## Var Dracon

Excavator fleet : Pindad Excava 200 (credit : FSM)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

cabatli_53 said:


> Is there any details about likely submarine collaboration between Indonesia and Turkey ? It is about joint development/funding of Turkish submarine project called Milden ?



hmm most likely is about the U 214 Class derivative in which Turks and Germany had offered to us since 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

Peresmian kapal perang ini dilakukan Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (Kasal) Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi, di dermaga Marina, Pelabuhan Sunda Kelapa. Jakarta. Kamis, 6 Juli 2017. (CNN Indonesia/Adhi Wicaksono)





KRI Kurau diharapkan menjadi kapal pengawas samudera yang tangkas dan sigap. (CNN Indonesia/Adhi Wicaksono)





KRI Kurau - 856 kapal perang berkategori kapal patroli cepat 40 meter. (CNN Indonesia/Adhi Wicaksono)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Deal around $520 million*






Karadeniz powership

Indonesian ship and airplane builders finalized business deals totaling $520 million with Turkish companies, paving the way for future investments from Turkey into diverse industries in the Southeast Asian nation.

State-owned ship manufacturer PAL Indonesia signed a $320 million deal with Turkish energy company Karadeniz Holding to build four power ships, according to Thomas Lembong, the chairman of the Investment Coordination Board (BKPM).

Each ship will have the capacity to generate 36-80 megawatts of electrical power to bolster energy needs in some of the country's more remote provinces.





In a separate deal, airplane manufacturer Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) and Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) agreed to a $200 million cooperation to develop DI's N245 aircraft and to market the N219 aircraft to Turkish airlines.





In return, DI will help market and produce TAI's UAV-ANKA military drone.

Other project :





Kaplan MT with PT Pindad





U214 project with PT PAL





Telecomunication system with PT LEN





Truck with PT Pindad

*Kemitraan Industri Strategis ala Turki*

*ANKARA *- Di mata Indonesia, Turki adalah cara baru dalam memandang sebuah pengembangan konsep kerjasama bilateral. Bagaimana tidak, negara yang berada tepat di perlintasan Eropa dan Asia itu selalu memiliki cara dalam mengembangkan ekonominya.

Ankara misalnya, sebagai ibu kota ia sama sekali tak sesubur tanah Jawa di Indonesia yang kaya dengan gunung vulkanik aktif, sementara Ankara lebih mirip sebagai stepa dengan rumput kering dan tanah yang tandus.

Namun, toh sebagai ibu kota sebuah negara yang pernah dikuasai Dinasti Ottoman itu, Ankara adalah pusat pemerintahan sekaligus kota bisnis yang sangat nyaman bagi investor asing.

Konsep-konsep kerja sama yang berbeda itulah yang coba untuk ditawarkan kepada Indonesia, mengingat hubungan kedua negara memiliki cerita kesejarahan yang amat panjang.

Bahkan Menteri Luar Negeri RI Retno LP Marsudi pun setuju bahwa ada banyak hal yang membedakan kerja sama ekonomi dengan Turki.

"Yang membedakan kerja sama-kerja sama industri strategis antara Indonesia dengan Turki adalah dengan Turki kita sudah mampu melakukan kerja sama yang sifatnya 'joint development' dan 'joint production'," tutur Retno.

Turki rupanya tak mau sebuah kemitraan yang sekadar pepesan kosong melainkan konsep kerja sama yang konkret dan berwujud nyata.

Sederet kemitraan khususnya di bidang industri strategis pun sudah mulai terealisasi secara konkret, lihat saja dalam hal pengembangan power ship atau kapal pemasok listrik antara PT PAL dengan Karadeniz Holding yang sudah membangun 4 "power ship" pertamanya dengan kapasitas 36-80 MW.

Kerja sama ini memungkinkan terpenuhi pasokan listrik di wilayah-wilayah byar pet di Tanah Air.

Lebih jauh, dengan Turki, Indonesia juga sudah memiliki agreement on defense industry cooperation sejak 2010.

"Dan pada saat 2015 kita sudah ada kerja sama komunikasi pertahanan software defense radio hv 9661 antara PT LEN dan Aselsan Turkish, ini adalah untuk memenuhi kebutuah peralatan komunikasi terutama di wilayah-wilayah perbatasan," ujar Menlu Retno.

Ada juga kerja sama antara PT Pindad dengan FSNNS untuk kerja sama joint development dan production untuk "medium weight armor combat vehicle" dengan kapasitas 30 ton.

Sebuah tank tempur skala menengah yang sudah mulai dikerjakan kedua perusahaan, bahkan telah diluncurkan pada Mei 2017. Prototipenya kelak akan didemonstrasikan pada saat HUT TNI pada 2017 nanti.

Kemitraan Konkret Turki tak ingin berlama-lama dengan sebuah dokumen tanpa kerja nyata. Negara yang sempat mengalami revolusi paling bersejarah pada masa pemerintahan Mustafa Kemal Ataturk itu benar-benar mengagungkan kemitraan yang konkret.

Tak melulu sederet yang dikembangkan di Indonesia, kerjasama joint development antara PT Dirgantara Indonesia dengan Turkish Aerospace Industries untuk pengembangan pesawat CN generasi terbaru menambah daftar panjang yang membuktikan betapa nyatanya kerjasama yang ingin Turki wujudkan.

Bahkan selain pengembangan pesawat untuk CN 245, dua perusahaan yang bermitra itu juga sedang memulai pengembangan pesawat nirawak alias drone kelas medium altitude long endurance untuk kepentingan patroli di wilayah perbatasan.

"Jadi dari data tadi ada beberapa kerja sama yang dilakukan dengan Turki tampak sekali bahwa kita cukup maju untuk kerja sama industri strategis dengan Turki dan kita sudah banyak melakukan kerja sama untuk development dan production," papar Menlu Retno.

Tak berhenti di situ, Turki bahkan menginginkan kerjasama dikembangkan lebih jauh hingga menjangkau ke level pemasaran.

Misalnya, saja untuk produk-produk industri strategis yang dihasilkan dari kemitraan perusahaan dari dua negara, Turki menyatakan berkomitmen untuk memasarkannya di wilayah Timur Tengah dan Eropa. Sementara Indonesia diharapkan memegang pasar untuk wilayah Asia Pasifik khususnya kawasan ASEAN.

Menteri Perdagangan Enggartiasto Lukita pun turut membenarkan bahwa potensi perdagangan sektor industri strategis Indonesia-Turki sangat besar dalam beberapa tahun terakhir ini.

"Saya juga surprise, mereka ternyata 'advance' untuk industri strategis. Saya yakin pesawat F35 milik Amerika dan pesawat serupa yang dikembangkan oleh Turki tidak kalah teknologinya," ucap Enggartiasto.

Oleh karena itulah, peluang itu akan digarapnya dalam sebuah kerja sama di bidang alutsista untuk meningkatkan volume perdagangan dua negara.

Ingin Akselerasi Turki menjadi bukti betapa sebuah kerja sama atau kemitraan bukan sekadar sesuatu yang menjadi bahan bahasan di meja diplomasi. Melainkan diwujudkan dalam hal yang riil di lapangan.

Ketua Kamar Dagang dan Industri (Kadin) Indonesia Rosan P. Roeslani sendiri misalnya melihat Turki sebagai peluang pengembangan pasar dan sumber investor yang besar dalam berbagai bidang.

Hanya saja ia meminta perlunya bagi Pemerintah RI untuk mulai menghapus hambatan perdagangan termasuk tarif atau bea masuk sejumlah komuditas strategis antara kedua negara.

"Sebagian besar masalah soal harmonisasi kebijakan. Untuk pelaku usaha Turki sendiri kami melihat mereka cukup puas dengan beberapa investasi di Indonesia tapi mereka ingin akselerasinya lebih cepat," kata Rosan.

Serupa disampaikan Presiden Turki Recep Tayyib Erdogan yang ingin meningkatkan volume perdagangan antara kedua negara secara konkret.

"Pada 2016 naik menjadi 6 miliar dolar, angka baik tapi tak cukup memadai karena kita mempunyai potensi besar. Kita telah memliki target untuk memiliki volume perdagangan 10 miliar dolar AS," kata Erdogan.

Barangkali Turki memiliki banyak kesamaan dengan Presiden Joko Widodo yang selalu ingin sebuah kerja nyata.

Wajar jika kunjungan kenegaraan Presiden Jokowi ke Turki menjadi harapan yang amat besar khususnya bagi sebagian pelaku industri strategis untuk bisa mewujudkan rencana besarnya dalam mengkontribusikan kinerjanya bagi perekonomian Indonesia.

*(rzy)*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## initial_d_mk2

After cooperating with south korea and now with turkey, i hope we can cooperate with others nation also, like sweden, Denmark and south Africa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

initial_d_mk2 said:


> After cooperating with south korea and now with turkey, i hope we can cooperate with others nation also, like sweden, Denmark and south Africa


How about:
South Africa => Umkhonto 
Taiwan => Hsiung Feng III 
Get full TOT
Put it in new type of PKR & KCR


----------



## Satria Manggala

initial_d_mk2 said:


> After cooperating with south korea and now with turkey, i hope we can cooperate with others nation also, like sweden, Denmark and south Africa


Denmark with frigate is very good deals ... hopes Jokowi visit Denmark and sign MoU like in Turkey, coz Kemhan and others are too complicate and slow to deals.

South Africa from what i read , their weapon too expensive for ToT (CMIIW)


----------



## NEKONEKO

Satria Manggala said:


> Denmark with frigate is very good deals ...
> 
> South Africa from what i read , their weapon too expensive for ToT (CMIIW)


Yeah Iver is good
How about start to prioritize to learn about weapon , sensor and subsystem?
PAL already got the knowledge to build SIGMA ship, but we still cant build the weapon , sensor and subsystem, 
IMHO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

jek_sperrow said:


> Yeah Iver is good
> How about start to prioritize to learn about weapon , sensor and subsystem?
> PAL already got the knowledge to build SIGMA ship, but we still cant build the weapon , sensor and subsystem,
> IMHO


FFBNW is the answer ...

PT LEN , PT PINDAD need more bugdet to development such advance weapon, which is never mention by BUMNIS priority .. 

for example if we ToT oto melara Merlin 30 mm gun .. will be useful for Navy ... navy need minimal 42 KPC 40 m and more for corvette, frigate and Bakamla if they allow to have one.


----------



## Nike

jek_sperrow said:


> Yeah Iver is good
> How about start to prioritize to learn about weapon , sensor and subsystem?
> PAL already got the knowledge to build SIGMA ship, but we still cant build the weapon , sensor and subsystem,
> IMHO



well the ideal is like that, but as a notes we began everything at very basic level very recently. Eventhough Habibie had laying foundation in aviation industry sector (although still very rudiment and basic assembly process) in 80s decade the other strategic industry is still in very infantil stage at developing and designing military grade platforms. Just very recently our PINDAD capable to built a working design and assemble a decent APC called Anoa (2004) and PT PAL constructing their Patrol boat Nav series just in late 90's and just recently success in assembling proper LPD (2008) and light frigate (2016). 

Actually government trying to nurture our other strategic industry just so they can becoming supplier for parts and systems for our main three lead integrator defense industries. PT Krakatau Posco steel starting to supplying PINDAD and PAL with their steel products. Meanwhile PT LEN starting to engaging in electronic related defense system engineering, PT Dahana is in cooperation with Pindad to supplying them with propellant charge units and so on. There is rumour about government starting to developing PT Barata industries as supplier for heavy engineery equipments needed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Nepal order CN 235 PT Dirgantara Indonesia*





*CN235 Senegal Air Force*



> *Nepal Pesan CN235*
> 
> PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) baru saja menandatangani kontrak pembuatan satu unit pesawat dari Nepal. Diharapkan pembuatan pesawat selesai sekitar 18 bulan.
> 
> Deputi Bidang Usaha Pertambangan, Industri Strategis dan Media Kementerian BUMN Fajar Harry Sampurno mengungkapkan, penandatanganan kontrak ini juga diharapkan dapat meningkatkan pasar PT Dirgantara Indonesia di Asia dan Afrika.
> 
> “Kontrak pembuatannya untuk CN235 1 unit. Ini akan memperbanyak pasar pesawat itu di Afrika,” kata Harry saat berbincang dengan Liputan6.com, Minggu (9/7/2017).
> 
> Sebelumnya, PT DI juga telah mengirimkan pesawat jenis yang sama ke negara Afrika, yaitu Senegal sebanyak 1 unit. Bahkan saat ini Senegal menambah pesanan satu unit lagi ke PT DI dan saat ini tengah dikerjakan.
> 
> Harry menuturkan, untuk pesanan pesawat dari Nepal ini, akan dikerjakan oleh PT DI kurang lebih selama 18 bulan. “Jadi akan di _deliver _tahun depan,” tegas Harry.
> 
> Mengenai kemampuan CN235 yang diinginkan Nepal adalah pesawat yang dikhususkan untuk transportasi militer. “Untuk harganya, sangat variatif, tergantung pesanannya untuk apa, transportasi, patroli atau yang lainnya. Kalau patroli itu lebih mahal,” tutur Harry.
> 
> Perlu diketahui, saat ini PT Dirgantara Indonesia dan CASA menjadi dua perusahaan yang memiliki lisensi Airbus dalam memproduksi CN235. Hanya saja, dalam kesepakatannya, CASA memiliki hak pasar di wilayah Eropa dan Amerika Serikat (AS). Sedangkan PT DI memiliki hak pasar di luar dua benua tersebut.
> 
> _Liputan6_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

mam @madokafc any info/update about Chinese Ashm TOT?
sepertinya ga mulus?





KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata-331 bersandar di Dermaga Pondok Dayung TNI AL, Jakarta Utara, Jumat (7/4/2017). Kapal itu dikukuhkan sebagai kapal perang pimpinan atau flagship. (KOMPAS.COM/LUTFY MAIRIZAL PUTRA)

*JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com* - PT PAL Indonesia (persero) kini tengah menjajaki pengadaan kapal perang untuk Nigeria. Usai sebelumnya sukses mengirimkan pesanan kapal perang ke Filipina.

Deputi Bidang Usaha Pertambangan, Industri Strategis dan Media Kementerian BUMN Fajar Harry Sampurno mengatakan bahwa Nigeria tertarik mendatangkan kapal perang buatan Indonesia.

"Pelaksanaan pembuatan kapal perang itu masih belum dapat ditentukan. Apakah berjenis Perusak Kapal Rudal (PKR) atau Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV)," kata Harry dilansir dari laman resmi _www.bumn.go.id,_ Minggu (9/7/2017).

Menurut Harry, jika tahun ini (2017) terjadi kesepakatan antara kedua negara. Maka besar kemungkinan kapal pesanan Nigeria tersebut bisa diselesaikan dan diserahkan pada tahun 2019 mendatang.

"Kedua pihak sudah melakukan pembicaraan untuk pengadaannya. Makanya nanti akan menyesuaikan kebutuhan serta pendanaan pembuatan kapal tersebut," kata Harry.

Diketahui, pada September 2016 PT PAL telah mengekspor kapal perang pesanan Filipina jenis SSV. Kapal perang dengan kecepatan maksimal 16 knot itu diberi nama Davao Del Sur.

Spesifikasi umum kapal SSV itu termasuk panjang 123,0 meter, lebar 21,8 meter, serat air 5 meter, bobot 7.200 ton, dan daya angkut 621 orang.

http://bisniskeuangan.kompas.com/re...perang.buatan.pt.pal.indonesia.diminati.asing

Indonesia bid to supply warship to nigeria*
Wait, can PAL export PKR? Will damen be okay with this?

*ntranslate ning inggrise mbuh bener pora, menjajaki = bid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ground zero

@jek spparoww nope, PT PAL can't exported PKR now because PKR only for indonesia navy now, but i dunno if in future PKR can be exoprted. as long i know nigerian interested wit LPD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ground zero

who want parcipated? its free

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

> kabarnya ... ko diapus si om



tebak2an buah manggis ya om ... 69

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*SharpEye™ radar technology chosen by two Indonesian ports*
07 Jul 2017
Kelvin Hughes, is pleased to announce that two ports in Indonesia have selected variants of the company’s SBS-800 Upmast X-Band SharpEye™ range to ensure the safe entry and exit, management and monitoring of vessels.

The second largest port in Indonesia, Surabaya has opted for the SBS-800-2. The centre of cargo distribution for East Java and a gateway to Eastern Indonesia, Surabaya is accessed from the North through the Madura strait, a 25-mile-long, 100m wide and 9.5m deep channel between East Java and Madura Island. The port has multi-purpose terminals, handling general cargo, bulk carriers, gas carriers, tankers, container vessels, Ro-Ro and passenger vessels.






The port of Bitung is being developed as an international hub and currently handles general bulk cargo, tankers, containers and cruise vessels. It is located in the Lembeh Strait, 50km east of Manado. The Bitung Port of Administration has selected the SBS-800-3 pulse Doppler radar with frequency diversity.

The SBS-800 radar systems are designed to align with the 'Basic' and 'Standard' capability types of IALA V-128. With their patented, solid-state SharpEye™ technology, they transmit a low power pulse sequence which enables short, medium and long range radar returns to be detected simultaneously.

Doppler processing of the radar returns provides coherent information concerning target velocity and enables the detection of very small and slow moving objects with a low Radar Cross Section (RCS). Through a series of electronic filters, the SBS-800 is able to distinguish between targets of interest and sea, rain and land clutter.

In addition, with no magnetron required for the system, maintenance costs are significantly reduced.

https://www.kelvinhughes.com/news/288-sharpeye-radar-technology-chosen-by-two-indonesian-ports


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*‘SHARPEYE ™’ UNTUK DUA PELABUHAN DI INDONESIA*
10 JULY 2017 DIANEKO_LC 1 COMMENT
Kelvin Hughes mengumumkan bahwa dua pelabuhan di Indonesia telah memilih varian SBS-800 Upmast X-Band SharpEye ™ untuk memastikan keamanan lalu lintas, pengelolaan dan pemantauan kapal di pelabuhan.

Pelabuhan terbesar kedua di Indonesia, Surabaya akan menggunakan SBS-800-2 dalam menunjang aktivitasnya, sedangkan Pelabuhan Bitung akan menggunakan Radar Upmast X-Band SharpEye VTS.

Pelabuhan Bitung sedang dikembangkan sebagai pusat internasional dan saat ini menangani kargo, tanker, kontainer dan kapal pesiar. Terletak di Selat Lembeh, 50km timur Manado, Administrasi Pelabuhan Bitung telah memilih SBS-800-3 Pulse Doppler Radar dengan keragaman frekuensi.

Sistem radar SBS-800 dirancang untuk menyesuaikan dengan tipe kemampuan ‘Dasar’ dan ‘Standar’ dari IALA V-128. Dengan teknologi solid-state SharpEye ™ yang dipatenkan, sistem akan mengirimkan urutan pulsa dengan kekuatan rendah yang memungkinkan radar jarak pendek, menengah, dan panjang kembali terdeteksi secara bersamaan.

Data yang diolah oleh sistem memberikan informasi yang koheren mengenai kecepatan target dan memungkinkan pendeteksian objek bergerak sangat kecil dan lambat dengan Radar Cross Section (RCS) yang rendah. Melalui serangkaian filter elektronik, SBS-800 mampu membedakan antara _targets of interest and sea, rain and land clutter_.

Selain itu, sistem ini tidak membutuhkan _magnetron_ sehingga biaya perawatan akan berkurang secara signifikan, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Kevin Hughes (07/07)_.

_Photo : VTS radar at Bitung (Kevin Hughes)_

_Editor : (D.E.S)_


----------



## Svantana

kri kurau 856 patrol boat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pertempuran Jarak Dekat Siswa Diktaifib Sesus Marinir

Surabaya: Sejumlah siswa pendidikan intai amfibi (Diktaifib) angkatan ke-43 sekolah khusus (Sesus) Marinir melakukan parameter tempur pertempuran jarak dekat (PJD) dalam perang kota di salah satu apartemen di Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Minggu (9/7/2017).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*President leads ceremony of Bhayangkara day anniversary*
Senin, 10 Juli 2017 15:25 WIB - 530 Views





President Joko Widodo inspects the row of ceremonial troops during the 71st anniversary of Indonesian Police held in National Monument, Jakarta on Monday (July 10). At least, 2,048 joint personnel took part during the troops parade. (ANTARA/Rosa Panggabean)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo or Jokowi led a ceremony at the National Monument (Monas) Square here on Monday to commemorate the 71st anniversary of Indonesian Police (Polri), commonly called Bhayangkara Day.

The President and First Lady Iriana, in the company of Vice President Jusuf Kalla and Madame Mufidah Kalla, arrived at the venue at 8 am Western Indonesian Standard Time (WIB).

In contrast to previous years, this time, the anniversary of Bhayangkara Day was held at Monas Square, instead of at the Mobile Bridage Kelapa Dua Command Station in Jakartas southern outskirts of Depok, so that people can witness firsthand the event.

"Last year the similar ceremony was held at the Mobile Bridage Kelapa Dua Command Station in Depok. But this year, it is at Monas area for efficiency, as well as closer to the public so that they can witness it," Police Public Relations Division Chief Inspector General Setyo Wasisto remarked.

He said the Bhayangkara Day anniversary usually falls on July 1, but this year it was commemorated on July 10 because the Police had been conducting the Ramadniya Operation until July 4. 

"This ceremony is the momentum of the Police to evaluate and improve the performance and programs launched by the National Police chief," he said.

According to him, the 71st anniversary of the Bhayangkara Day was held by all Polri units by involving all modern equipment.

A total of 2,408 joint personnel of Polri, TNI, Civil Service Police Unit, and scouts were involved in the ceremony, including at least six police chiefs from six friendly countries.

During the ceremony, President Joko Widodo has awarded Bintang Bhayangkara Narariya to four elected police officers.

"The award is given to members of the police who have been instrumental, and have carried out their task beyond the call of duty," Setyo noted.

(O001/B019)
Editor: Bayu Prasetyo

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2nd marine cavalry regiment






P2 Commando with RCWS


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

Indonesia will be acquire Arisgator for army?







If last year the Army is rumored to be buying M113 Arisgator that is M113 with amphibious abilities and operates from landing craft, the information received by Arcinc.id this time informed that TNI AD will definitely buy this M113 crocodile. This kind of news will make a fanatical ArcinC friend of M113 like Weka G. Cha Bi is very happy.

For the amount to be purchased and when this unique amphibious vehicle will be received, the info is kept tight. What is clear, the number was not much. The Army may still feel the need to evaluate the doctrine of the need for the Coastal Swamp Battalion (Ralasuntai) which is planned to be established for the outer islands' defense. The question of when will be accepted is also unclear, but do not be surprised if M113 Arisgator will appear in the anniversary of the TNI, either this year (hope) or even next year.
Just to remind, Arisgator is a modification offered by an Italian company called ARIS (Applicazioni Rielaborazioni Impianti Speciali) Spa. In the Arisgator concept. The basic idea is the modification and improvement of M113 in the floating and propulsion sectors so that M113 can be transcribed into amphibious landing vehicles.

To achieve this, there are a number of modified kits prepared, ie an additional muzzle on M113 in the shape of a ship's vessel (or even a crocodile muzzle) containing lightweight cork and rubber that can increase buoyancy, plus wave dividing panels that can be stretched while wading water .

A similar auxiliary panel affixed to the rear of the vehicle is also home to the waterjet system. A similar buoyancy buoyancy box can be caught on the left-right side of the Arisgator. At the top, the exhaust or exhaust is lengthened by using the snorkel on the right side of the roof. Grille for engine air intake is also given a higher cover of the vehicle so as not to enter the water when wading the surface of the river and sea.

For propulsion systems in water, two hydrostatic propellers are installed in the lower back with a large size, capable of pushing the vehicle at a speed of 5 knots on the surface of the water. This propeller system can be driven independently to make the Arisgator turn when maneuvering on the surface of the water.

This excellent amphibian capability allows the Arisgator to be used to perform amphibious landing operations, released from LPD ships to then swim, reach the surface, and fight. Modified Arisgator itself does not affect its maneuverability on land as compared to M113.





For armaments the same, Arisgator only provides dome and holder systems with waves splinting walls, plus stands for M2HB machine guns or 40mm Mk19 Mod. 40th grenade launchers. Palkes on the top side of the vehicle are also maintained for alternative access to and out of troops.

Overall, the M113 who is in an arisgator style is arguably similar to the LVTP-7 amphibious landing vehicle, but smaller in size. The figure is definitely longer than M113 in the form of a soapbox tube, and its amphibious abilities are well suited for amphibious landing operations or operations in the river and estuary channels. In Italy, Arisgator was given the official name of VAL and was used by the San Marco Battalion of the Italian Navy Landing Regiment.

M113 Arisgator

Speed: 60km / hour (landline); 5-6 knots (water) Mileage: 500km Length: 7.2m Width: 2,9m Height: 2.4m Weight: 13 tons

http://arcinc.id/?p=1151

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## barjo

pr1v4t33r said:


> 2nd marine cavalry regiment
> 
> View attachment 410293
> 
> 
> P2 Commando with RCWS
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


one boy miss the shoot, btr 80 still on tour in Libanon


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Uji coba rudal Chiron dan meriam penangkis serangan udara Oerlikon. Area yang menjadi titik tembak adalah daerah Kabupaten Bulukumba, Sulsel dengan arah tembakan menuju barat daya (laut) dengan radius 30 kilometer dan jarak luncur hingga 10.000 m (33.000 kaki) di atas permukaan laut (dpl).






_http://regional.kompas.com/read/201...u.uji.coba.rudal.baru.3.penerbangan.dialihkan _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

I want to ask, what RCWS is that? Why not use Indonesian RCWS that made by PT Indomesin Tridaya Bangsa? This RCWS should have entered production back in 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

target drone had arrived in Bulukumba






Army raider personnel patrolling Papua New Guinea-Indonesia border

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Var Dracon said:


> I want to ask, what RCWS is that? Why not use Indonesian RCWS that made by PT Indomesin Tridaya Bangsa? This RCWS should have entered production back in 2016



Jgn tanya knpa gak mau make atau tertarik, elevate dan muternya yg harus sedikit lebih dikencengin lagi hehe


----------



## kaka404

it is sad how sometimes people directly assume that there's a shady reason why a product is not selected by a government bodies for their procurement. as if performance, manufacturing capability, cost, aftersales service, and many more of said product are not parts of the deciding factors...

it is however funny sometimes when people think that because a prototype is done and has been perfected that mean that the product is ready for sales... as if "industrial engineering" is not even a thing.

anyway...3 flight is rerouted due to tni missile test (the one previously mentioned)


> *TEMPO.CO*, *Makassar* - General Manajer Makassar Air Traffic Center Service (MATCS) AirNav Indonesia Novy Pantaryanto mengatakan, pihaknya akan mengalihkan tiga rute penerbangan saat uji coba peluncuran rudal di perairan Bulukumba, Sulawesi Selatan. Pasalnya hal itu dapat membahayakan penerbangan sehingga dibuatkan jalur alternatif.
> 
> "Kami sudah berkoordinasi dengan Pasukan Khas TNI Angkatan Udara. Dan kami harus mendukung programnya, karena ini bentuk pertahanan Indonesia," tutur Novy Pantaryanto, Selasa 11 Juli 2017.
> 
> *https://bisnis.tempo.co/read/news/2...ra-ii-dan-maskapai-tambah-17-rute-penerbangan
> Ia menjelaskan jika tiga rute penerbangan yang dialihkan, diantaranya dua jalur domestik yakni Makassar-Selayar dan Selayar-Kendari lalu rute Internasional, penerbangan Singapura-Dili. "Kita juga sudah pubikasikan melalui jaringan, jarak yang dialihkan itu sekitar 30 kilometer," tutur Novy.*
> 
> Novy menyebutkan bahwa sebelumnya rute penerbangan itu melalui Makassar VOR/DME lalu dialihkan ke DIL VOR/DME. Kemudian untuk jalur pendaratan ke Bandara Internasional Sultan Hasanuddin Makassar dari arah Timur menuju ke runway 03. "Jadi kita arahkan melewati 'MKS' VOR/DME demi keselamatan penerbangan," ujarnya.
> 
> ......
> 
> Ia mengungkapkan bahwa dalam uji coba nanti bakal memperagakan serangan musuh menembak drone berbentuk pesawat sebagai sasarannya. Empat unit oerlikon adalah senjata pertahanan udara yang bisa menangkis serangan bawah dan udara.
> 
> *Ferial mengatakan kepada masyarakat agar tidak kaget jika mendengar dentuman besar. Pasalnya petugas akan melakukan penembakan ke arah laut dengan radius sejauh 30 kilometer. Dia juga menambahkan pihaknya akan uji coba penembakan 200 butir peluru dari meriam penangkis serangan udara oerlikon merupakan senjata buatan Swiss dan diproduksi tahun 2014*.


----------



## Satria Manggala

4 Days Exercise with RMAF @ Adisucipto
Elang Malindo 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samudro_JOY

*Indonesia selects DSME for submarine overhaul contract*
Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Navy International
*10 July 2017*
*Key Points*

DSME has been selected to partner PT PAL for repair and overhaul work on Indonesia's lead Cakra-class boat 
Project will extend operational life of the diesel-electric submarine to 2024 
*



*
* The TNI-AL's lead 209/1300 Cakra-class submarine, KRI Cakra. (DSME)*

Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) has been selected to carry out maintenance, repair, and overhaul (MRO) work on the Indonesian Navy's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL's) lead Cakra (Type 209/1300)-class diesel-electric submarine, industry sources confirmed with Jane's on 11 July.

The South Korean company will partner with Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL as joint lead contractors in the project, which seeks to overhaul KRI Cakra 's machinery, and see the installation of new electro-optical and GPS components on the boat's periscope mast.

The contract also includes general hull rehabilitation works, and a replacement of the submarine's combat management system (CMS). These works are expected to involve a number of other sub-contractors, but the names are not immediately available.

Jane's first reported in November 2015 that the Indonesian government has received proposals from DSME and DCNS for the USD40 million project, which seeks to extend the service life of Cakra till at least 2024. Jane 's understands that DSME was selected due its technology transfer proposals, which were deemed to be more beneficial for the local shipbuilding industry.

Cakra is one of two Type 209/1300 submarines currently operated by the TNI-AL. The boats were built by German shipbuilder Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft (HDW), and have been in service since 1981. According to Jane's Fighting Ships , the platform features an overall length of 59.5 m, an overall beam of 6.2 m, and a hull draught of 5.4 m, and is armed with eight 533 mm torpedo tubes.

IHS Jane's Navy International

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

4 F16 will patrolling Aceh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Polisi Terlibat Baku Tembak dengan Kelompok Bersenjata di Papua*













> Aparat kepolisian Polres Lanny Jaya, Papua kontak senjata dengan kelompok Kriminal Bersenjata (KKB) di Kabupaten Lanny Jaya, Papua, siang tadi. Dalam kontak senjata tersebut anggota Polres Lanny Jaya tidak ada yang terluka, sedangkan dari pihak KKB belum diketahui.
> 
> "Kontak tembak itu terjadi di kampung Popome, kabupaten Lanny Jaya. Saat anggota melakukan patroli tiba-tiba mendapat tembakan dari atas gunung," ujar Kabid Humas Polda Papua, Kombes Ahmad M.Kamal di Jayapura, Selasa (11/7/2017).
> 
> "Dari anggota kita tidak ada yang kena tembakan sementara dari kelompok KKB belum diketahui," tambahnya.
> 
> Kamal menjelaskan, Aksi kontak senjata itu terjadi di saat anggota melaksanakan patroli, ketika anggota Polsek Tiom menerima laporan dari masyarakat bahwa ada pemalakan di Jalan Raya Wamena – Lanny Jaya tepatnya atas jembatan Kuninggame.
> 
> Saat anggota tiba di TKP, anggota Patroli menegur masyarakat agar tidak melakukan pemalakan terhadap pengguna jalan yang melintas di daerah itu, kemudian melanjutkan Patroli ke kampung Popome tidak jauh dari TKP.
> 
> "Saat tiba di kampung Popome, anggota melihat sekelompok OTK membawa senjata api. Melihat anggota datang OTK tersebut lari sambil melakukan penembakan, akhirnya terjadi kontak senjata selama 30 menit," terang Kamal.
> 
> Kemudian, lanjut Kamal, anggota meminta bantuan personil ke Polres melalui Radio (HT), di saat personel Polres Lanny Jaya dipimpin Kapolres Lanny Jaya sedang perjalanan menuju kampung Popome, rombongan tersebut ditembaki KKB dari atas gunung menggunakan senjata berat yang berjenis Arsenal.
> 
> "Kembali terjadi kontak senjata selama 2 jam, kemudian kelompok KKB mundur dan lari ke hutan. Tidak ada korban dari pihak Polri," kata Kamal.
> 
> "Setelah kelompok KKB mundur dari lokasi kontak senjata, kemudian anggota melakukan penyisiran yang dipimpin Kapolres Lanny Jaya mengecek lokasi tersebut, namun tidak ditemukan adanya korban dari pihak KKB,"tambahnya.
> 
> Usai melakukan penyisiran rombongan polisi kembali ke Mako Polres Lanny Jaya untuk melakukan konsolidasi.



https://news.detik.com/berita/d-355...ku-tembak-dengan-kelompok-bersenjata-di-papua


----------



## Satria Manggala

*200 Indonesia soldiers received UN Medal @ Africa*


----------



## Nike

PT PINDAD starting to look for stock exchange for fundraising






FROM INDONESIA
*PT PINDAD KAJI DEBUT DI PASAR MODAL*
11 JULY 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
PT Pindad (Persero) mulai melirik sumber pendanaan dari pasar modal. Menariknya, ini merupakan aksi korporasi perdana bagi produsen senjata itu di lingkup pasar modal.

Direktur Pindad Achmad Sudarto mengatakan, ada dua pilihan instrumen sumber pendanaan. Manajemen tengah menimbang apakah akan merilis Medium Term Notes (MTN) atau Reksa Dana Penyertaan Terbatas (RDPT).

“Tapi harapannya, kami bisa meraih dana segar Rp 500 miliar,” ujar Achmad, Jumat (7/7).

Ia menambahkan, sebelumnya Pindad belum pernah mencari sumber pendanaan melalui pasar modal. “Kenapa pasar modal, karena pendanaan dari pasar modal lebih murah,” imbuh pria yang sebelumnya menjabat Direktur Keuangan PT Bukit Asam (Persero) Tbk (PTBA) itu.

Salah satu dari dua instrumen pasar modal itu ditargetkan bisa terbit di sisa tahun ini. Untuk saat ini, lanjut Achmad, prosesnya sudah dalam tahap akhir pemeringkatan. Ia berharap, Pindad bisa memperoleh rating minimal A+.

Pindad berencana menggunakan dana hasil aksi korporasinya itu untuk penambahan kapasitas produksi. Dengan alasan bukan perusahaan terbuka, Achmad enggan merinci target kapasitas produksi Pindad. Yang pasti, penambahan kapasitas produksi bukan hanya difokuskan pada produksi senjata tapi juga segmen bisnis lain milik Pindad seperti alat berat.

_Photo : Anoa 2 6×6 Amphibious di Indo Defence 2016 (defence.pk)_

_Sumber : Kontan_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Keel laying 3 LST @ DRU




*
Aslog Kasal Laksmana Muda Mulyadi didampingi Danlanal Lampung Kolonel Laut (P) Kelik Haryadi saat peletakan lunas kapal pembangunan tiga unit kapal angkut tank. 



> *Danlanal Dampingi Aslog Kasal Hadiri Keel Laying Pembangunan Kapal Angkut Tank*
> 
> LAMPUNG (Pos Kota) – Asisten Logistik (Aslog) Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (Kasal), Laksamana Muda TNI Mulyadi, S.Pi., M.A.P. menghadiri prosesi Peletakan Lunas Kapal (Keel Laying) pembangunan tiga unit kapal TNI AL jenis angkut tank di galangan kapal PT. DRU Bandar Lampung, Senin (10/7/2017) kemarin.
> 
> Keel Laying ditandai dengan penekanan Sirine dan Pengelasan Lunas Kapal oleh Aslog Kasal yang dilanjutkan dengan penanda tanganan berita acara oleh Dinas Pengadaan Angkatan Laut (Disadal) dan PT. DRU.
> 
> Dalam sambutannya Aslog Kasal Laksda Mulyadi, menyampaikan bahwa pembangunan tiga unit kapal perang TNI AL jenis Angkut Tank (AT) 5-6-7 merupakan realisasi dari rencana dan strategi pembangunan kekukatan TNI AL sekaligus komitmen TNI AL dalam mengimplementasikan UU nomer 16 tahun 2012, yaitu pemberdayaan industri dalam negeri.
> 
> Ditambahkannya bahwa pembangunan kapal dengan kualitas yang sudah disertakan dalam spektek dikendalikan dan diawasi oleh satgas, juga bermitra dengan pengawas yang independen dari Lloyd’s Register, Keel Laying adalah sangat penting dalam pembangunan sebuah kapal perang, pembangunan yang tepat waktu tepat mutu dibutuhkan kerja keras dan kerja serius.”
> 
> Aslog Kasal juga menyampaikan pesan dan ucapan terima kasih kepada semua karyawan yang telah ikut andil besar dalam pembangunan kapal tersebut. “Apapun yang dikerjakan mereka ikut andil besar untuk mempertahan NKRI, mengapa ? kalau kapal ini sudah jadi dan beroperasi di wilayah NKRI,di situ kelihatan dampak penangkalannya, artinya sekecil apapun mereka punya peran”.
> 
> “Sampaikan rasa bangga ini kepada seluruh karyawan pada saat kumpul-kumpul, sampaikan pengertian bahwa mereka sedang membuat alat yang nantinya menjaga NKRI, jadikan kebanggannyasebagai pemicu dalam membangun kapal perang yang hebat,” tambah Laksda Mulyadi.
> 
> Selesai acara peletakan lunas kapal dilanjutkan dengan foto bersama dan peninjauan langsung proses pembangunan kapal AT-5, AT-6 dan AT-7 dalam area galangan.
> 
> Dalam acara tersebut Aslog Kasal beserta rombongan yang terdiri dari Waaspotmar Laksma TNI Sigit Setiyanta, Kadislaikmatal Laksma TNI Sudarmoko, S.E., M.M.,Kadislitbangal Laksma TNI Ir. Arief Maksum dan Kadisadal Laksma TNI Prasetya Nugraha, S.T.diwakilkan Sekdisadal,dalam kegiatannya hingga selesai didampingi oleh Komandan Lanal Lampung Kolonel Laut (P) Kelik Haryadi, S.H., M.Si., Dansatgas Yekda Kapal AT-4, Dansatgas Yekda Kapal AT-5-6-7, Dirut PT. DRU dan para Manager serta para Perwira lainnya dari Mabesal, Lanal Lampung, Satgas Yekda Kapal juga pengawas dari Lloyd’s Register. *(rilis/sir)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Satria Manggala said:


> *Polisi Terlibat Baku Tembak dengan Kelompok Bersenjata di Papua*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://news.detik.com/berita/d-355...ku-tembak-dengan-kelompok-bersenjata-di-papua


whoa is that m1 garand??


----------



## mengkom

striver44 said:


> whoa is that m1 garand??


ruger mini 14 in 5.56 caliber to be exact
Polri have them in large quantity before it was replaced by SS-1 sabhara

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mahakam

Do we have shortage of optic? or we prefer ADS style?


----------



## Nike

Mahakam said:


> Do we have shortage of optic? or we prefer ADS style?



shortage? is never sufficient to begin with

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

EDITORIAL: Jokowi's diplomacy

_Beyond the human yet popular approach of diplomacy á la President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, characterized by his wefie sessions and video blogging with fellow world leaders, Indonesia’s international standing has gained prominence, as shown during the G20 summit in Hamburg, Germany, over the weekend._






The elite forum restricted to the world’s most developed nations and emerging economies saw Indonesia playing a pivotal role, rather than second fiddle, as was apparent in the joint statement of leaders underlining the need for international cooperation in countering terrorism. The cooperation will take shape in information sharing between intelligence and law enforcement agencies, which is a timely move given the spread of terrorist cells across the globe.

The summit came against the backdrop of the recapturing of Mosul that signals the imminent defeat of the Islamic State (IS) terrorist group in Iraq. Many have warned, however, that a new danger is lurking as the IS foreign fighters with their bomb assembling and combat skills will return home and cause trouble there. The spillover of the fight against IS is now occurring in Marawi in the nearby southern Philippines.

As this daily has reported, Indonesia, which has been fighting terrorism for decades, won praise from fellow G20 members for its ability to balance hard and soft approaches through counterterrorism operations to foiling attacks and deradicalizing convicted terrorists. Despite its imperfections, Indonesia is seen as a role model in the fight against terrorism, as a result of its compliance with the rule of law, rather than excessive use of power.

For sure, Indonesia is well experienced in counterterrorism and will become a force to reckon with, taking advantage of its moderate strain of Islam. Having the world’s biggest Muslim population while being democratic is an asset that Indonesian leaders, including Jokowi, have capitalized on in a bid to contribute to world peace, as promulgated in the preamble of the 1945 Constitution.

Outside the terrorism issue, Indonesia’s voice was loud and clear in asserting its national interests vis-à-vis the developed world. During the G20 summit, Jokowi sought every avenue available to convince the United States and European Union members to lift their barriers against Indonesia’s key export commodity, palm oil.

As the world’s largest palm oil producer, Indonesia has been suffering from the restriction, which has been imposed on the pretext of massive deforestation resulting from improper subsidies the government gives the industry.

Indonesia also used the G20 forum to confirm its commitment to the reduction of greenhouse gas emissions that we and the world agreed upon in the Paris Agreement in 2015. Then-president Barack Obama included the US in the deal to fight climate change, but his successor Donald Trump, who attended the G20 summit in Hamburg, has retracted the US commitment.

Indonesia’s assertive diplomacy as shown in the annual G20 meeting is a message of the country’s bid to play a bigger role that it deserves in world fora. Jokowi’s attendance at more international events in the future will testify to this.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/academia/2017/07/12/editorial-jokowis-diplomacy.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

Latihan Kesiapsiagaan Koarmabar 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI 518 at DKB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*DONE! INDONESIA AKUSISI NASAMS*
12 JULY 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
_Indonesia akhirnya mengakusisi sistem pertahanan udara NASAMS (Norwegian Advanced Surface to Air Missile) untuk menjaga wilayah udaranya. (Photo : Rio) _

_



_

_Indonesia mengakusisi dua satbak NASAMS pada tahap pertama. (Photo : Rio)_

_



_

_Selain berfungsi sebagai sistem pertahanan udara, NASAMS dapat difungsikan sebagai coastal defence. (Photo : Rio)_

_



_

_Sistem NASAMS terdiri dari kendaraan peluncur, kendaraan posko/ FDC (Fire Distribution Center) dan sistem radar 3D serta penjejak optik yang didesain modular. (Photo : Rio)_

_



_

_NASAMS bisa diangkut dengan pesawat C-130 Hercules. Sistem dapat didesain untuk diluncurkan dari platform bergerak yakni truk 5 ton. (Photo : Rio)_



_



_

_Rudal yang dipilih bisa modular. Untuk jarak pendek ada AIM-9 Sidewinder seri P4, L atau X. Untuk jarak menengah ada AIM-7 Sparrow, dan untuk jarak jauh ada AIM-120C/D AMRAAM dengan jangkauan 20 km. (Photo : Rio)_

_



_

_AMRAAM yang dipergunakan adalah minimal varian AIM-120C7 yang bisa dual mode (udara dan darat). (Photo : Rio)_

_



_

_Dua dari tiga rudal tersebut sudah dan akan dimiliki oleh TNI AU, sehingga urusan logistik amunisi akan jauh lebih mudah. (Photo : Rio)_






_Tahap pertama telah selesai dilaksanakan, kita tunggu pengadaan tahap kedua. (Photo : Rio)_

_Keterangan gambar : D.E.S dan Angkasa_

_All photos : (RIO)_

confirmed, NASAMS

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Which missile do we bought for Nasams, sidewinder or Amraam!?
And where will the TNI gonna put the system?


----------



## Nike

initial_d_mk2 said:


> Which missile do we bought for Nasams, sidewinder or Amraam!?
> And where will the TNI gonna put the system?



both of them

Natuna and Jakarta likely

*Thales proposes Watchkeeper UAS for Indonesian Air Force's ISTAR requirements*

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
11 July 2017

*Key Points*

• Thales has offered the Watchkeeper UAS for the Indonesian Air Force's requirements
• System is being considered to improve the service's surveillance, reconnaissance, and target acquisition capabilities





The Thales Watchkeeper UAV over ParcAberporth, Wales. (Thales)

Thales UK is positioning the company's WK 450 Watchkeeper unmanned aircraft system (UAS) for the Indonesian Air Force's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU's) intelligence, surveillance, target acquisition, and reconnaissance (ISTAR) requirements.

*According to sources from within the service who spoke to Jane's on 11 July, a presentation on the UAS' capabilities was made by officials from Thales UK to the TNI-AU's office for planning a budget in mid-April 2017.* The UAS, which has been derived from Elbit Systems' Hermes 450 tactical unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) system, was originally developed for the British Army.

The Watchkeeper airframe generally has the same specifications as the Hermes 450, including a wing span of 10.5 m, a maximum take-off weight of 550 kg, and a maximum payload of 180 kg. The system is propelled by a single piston engine, and features an endurance of about 17 hours with a service ceiling of 5,485 m.

The UAS can be equipped with two sensor payloads, and in the UK configuration, features a forward-mounted Thales I-Master ground-moving target indicator/synthetic aperture radar (SAR/GMTI) and a rear-mounted electro-optical/infrared (EO/IR) sensor turret.

The airframe can also be equipped with effectors such as laser designators and target markers, and weapons such as the Free Fall lightweight multi-role missile (LMM) air-dropped, precision-guided munition from Thales Advanced Weapon Systems.


Source: http://www.janes.com/article/72219/t...r-requirements

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ground zero

initial_d_mk2 said:


> Which missile do we bought for Nasams, sidewinder or Amraam!?
> And where will the TNI gonna put the system?




I think this system equip with Sidewinder missile rather than amraam because its so expensive.


----------



## GraveDigger388

kaka404 said:


> it is sad how sometimes people directly assume that there's a shady reason why a product is not selected by a government bodies for their procurement. as if performance, manufacturing capability, cost, aftersales service, and many more of said product are not parts of the deciding factors...
> 
> it is however funny sometimes when people think that because a prototype is done and has been perfected that mean that the product is ready for sales... as if "industrial engineering" is not even a thing.



So, getting production lines ready is the main problem for most of Private Defence Industry?



madokafc said:


> FROM INDONESIA
> *DONE! INDONESIA AKUSISI NASAMS*
> 12 JULY 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
> _Indonesia akhirnya mengakusisi sistem pertahanan udara NASAMS (Norwegian Advanced Surface to Air Missile) untuk menjaga wilayah udaranya. (Photo : Rio) _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _Indonesia mengakusisi dua satbak NASAMS pada tahap pertama. (Photo : Rio)_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _Selain berfungsi sebagai sistem pertahanan udara, NASAMS dapat difungsikan sebagai coastal defence. (Photo : Rio)_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _Sistem NASAMS terdiri dari kendaraan peluncur, kendaraan posko/ FDC (Fire Distribution Center) dan sistem radar 3D serta penjejak optik yang didesain modular. (Photo : Rio)_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _NASAMS bisa diangkut dengan pesawat C-130 Hercules. Sistem dapat didesain untuk diluncurkan dari platform bergerak yakni truk 5 ton. (Photo : Rio)_
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _Rudal yang dipilih bisa modular. Untuk jarak pendek ada AIM-9 Sidewinder seri P4, L atau X. Untuk jarak menengah ada AIM-7 Sparrow, dan untuk jarak jauh ada AIM-120C/D AMRAAM dengan jangkauan 20 km. (Photo : Rio)_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _AMRAAM yang dipergunakan adalah minimal varian AIM-120C7 yang bisa dual mode (udara dan darat). (Photo : Rio)_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _Dua dari tiga rudal tersebut sudah dan akan dimiliki oleh TNI AU, sehingga urusan logistik amunisi akan jauh lebih mudah. (Photo : Rio)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Tahap pertama telah selesai dilaksanakan, kita tunggu pengadaan tahap kedua. (Photo : Rio)_
> 
> _Keterangan gambar : D.E.S dan Angkasa_
> 
> _All photos : (RIO)_
> 
> confirmed, NASAMS


Satu satbak berapa batre bu?


----------



## Var Dracon

The downside of SAM-turned AAM is that the range decreases dramatically from its AAM variant... You can see from Madokafc's post that even 105-160 km range of AIM-120C/D decreased to just 20 km... This is because AAM generally doesn't have sustainer motor. 
AMRAAM only fire its motor for 6-7 seconds then it soars to the target... This is no problem if launched from aircraft. If launched from land based launcher, gravity affects the missile resulting in dramatically lost of range (especially after the fuel ran out in about that 7 seconds). Speed of AMRAAM is 1360 m/s, in 7 sec the missile just covered 9,5 km range. 

I would support NASAMS as a moving SAM for escorting moving troops... But for fixed instalation is no. TNI should buy "real" SAM (that means not SAM-turned AAM) with greater range.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d_mk2

For a motorised moving SAM battery i rather choose pantsyr to protect mobile assets (tank, troop etc), Nasams are perfect for protecting fixed asset like millitary base, and if we want long range air defence, S-400 or standard SM-6 Will do the job (if we can afford it gkgkgk), anyway this is a milestone improvement for our air defence capabilities, hope we can bought bigger quantities in the future

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Var Dracon said:


> The downside of SAM-turned AAM is that the range decreases dramatically from its AAM variant... You can see from Madokafc's post that even 105-160 km range of AIM-120C/D decreased to just 20 km... This is because AAM generally doesn't have sustainer motor.
> AMRAAM only fire its motor for 6-7 seconds then it soars to the target... This is no problem if launched from aircraft. If launched from land based launcher, gravity affects the missile resulting in dramatically lost of range (especially after the fuel ran out in about that 7 seconds). Speed of AMRAAM is 1360 m/s, in 7 sec the missile just covered 9,5 km range.
> 
> I would support NASAMS as a moving SAM for escorting moving troops... But for fixed instalation is no. TNI should buy "real" SAM (that means not SAM-turned AAM) with greater range.





initial_d_mk2 said:


> For a motorised moving SAM battery i rather choose pantsyr to protect mobile assets (tank, troop etc), Nasams are perfect for protecting fixed asset like millitary base, and if we want long range air defence, S-400 or standard SM-6 Will do the job (if we can afford it gkgkgk), anyway this is a milestone improvement for our air defence capabilities, hope we can bought bigger quantities in the future



NASAMS better to protect fixed high value target, after this try to buy longer SAM
for mobile SAM not very high priority and already got komodo with ATLAS 
buy more oerlikon to protect other AFB


----------



## striver44

jek_sperrow said:


> NASAMS better to protect fixed high value target, after this try to buy longer SAM
> for mobile SAM not very high priority and already got komodo with ATLAS
> buy more oerlikon to protect other AFB


step by step we will continue to upgrade and improve our air defense system..........I'm confident that the top military planners are moving to implement multi layered defense system in the future

HOME INDUSTRY ARTICLE
*Indonesia selects DSME for submarine overhaul contract*



*Key Points*

DSME has been selected to partner PT PAL for repair and overhaul work on Indonesia's lead Cakra-class boat
Project will extend operational life of the diesel-electric submarine to 2024





The TNI-AL's lead 209/1300 Cakra-class submarine, KRI Cakra. (DSME)

Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) has been selected to carry out maintenance, repair, and overhaul (MRO) work on the Indonesian Navy's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL's) lead Cakra (Type 209/1300)-class diesel-electric submarine, industry sources confirmed with _Jane's_ on 11 July.

The South Korean company will partner with Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL as joint lead contractors in the project, which seeks to overhaul KRI _Cakra_ 's machinery, and see the installation of new electro-optical and GPS components on the boat's periscope mast.

The contract also includes general hull rehabilitation works, and a replacement of the submarine's combat management system (CMS). These works are expected to involve a number of other sub-contractors, but the names are not immediately available.

_Jane's_ first reported in November 2015 that the Indonesian government has received proposals from DSME and DCNS for the USD40 million project, which seeks to extend the service life of Cakra till at least 2024. _Jane_ 's understands that DSME was selected due its technology transfer proposals, which were deemed to be more beneficial for the local shipbuilding industry.

_Cakra_ is one of two Type 209/1300 submarines currently operated by the TNI-AL. The boats were built by German shipbuilder Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft (HDW), and have been in service since 1981. According to _Jane's Fighting Ships_ , the platform features an overall length of 59.5 m, an overall beam of 6.2 m, and a hull draught of 5.4 m, and is armed with eight 533 mm torpedo tubes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> step by step we will continue to upgrade and improve our air defense system..........I'm confident that the top military planners are moving to implement multi layered defense system in the future



in some research, TNI AU hints the need for Long range SAM and ABM defense system in future


----------



## Satria Manggala

*PT PAL Indonesia focus build LPD, KCR 60 and Powership this year*





*SSV made by PT PAL indonesia*



> *PAL Indonesia tahun ini fokus bangun kapal pembangkit listrik*
> Kamis, 13 Juli 2017 13:41 WIB | 221 Views
> Pewarta: Ade Irma Junida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arsip Foto. Aktivitas penyelesaian pembuatan kapal PT PAL di Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Senin (4/4/2016).(ANTARA FOTO/Zabur Karuru)
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - PT PAL Indonesia tahun ini akan fokus membangun empat kapal pembangkit listrik dalam kerja sama dengan perusahaan Turki Karpowership.
> 
> Direktur Utama PAL Indonesia Budiman Saleh di kantor Kementerian Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman Jakarta, Kamis, mengatakan kerja sama dengan Karpowership mencakup pembangunan kapal pembangkit listrik yang nantinya dapat digunakan di Indonesia atau dipasarkan di kawasan Asia Pasifik.
> 
> Selain fokus mengerjakan proyek kapal pembangkit listrik, PAL Indonesua juga akan memprioritaskan penyelesaian pesanan kapal _Landing Platform Dock_ (LPD) dan kapal cepat rudal (KCR) dari TNI Angkatan Laut RI
> 
> "Yang sudah pasti itu empat kapal dari Karpowership, kemudian kami masih menunggu dari Angkatan Laut kita. Insya Allah ada dua LPD lagi, mungkin ada KCR 60 meter juga," katanya.
> 
> Budiman mengatakan perusahaan memprioritaskan pengerjaan pesanan perusahaan Turki dan pesanan dalam negeri dulu, baru mengerjakan pesanan negara tetangga seperti Filipina dan Malaysia.
> 
> "Itu jadi prioritas utama kita, baru ke negara-negara tetangga," katanya.
> 
> Budiman, yang memimpin perusahaan sejak April, menuturkan beberapa negara tetangga di Asia Tenggara juga telah menyampaikan minat untuk memesan kapal dari PAL Indonesia.
> 
> Militer Filipina telah memesan dua kapal perang jenis _Strategic Sealift Vessel_ (SSV) sepanjang 123 meter dengan nilai kontrak 90 juta dolar AS atau setara Rp1,1 triliun.
> 
> Filipina juga disebut tengah melakukan pembicaraan untuk pemesanan tambahan dua unit SSV ditambah satu unit SSV Hospital Ship dan dua unit KCR 60 meter.
> 
> "Itu jadi daya tarik, magnet buat negara-negara ASEAN lainnya. Contohnya Malaysia menginginkan LPD sepanjang 163 meter, lebih besar dan bisa dimuati tiga helikopter _on deck_, dua di dalam hanggar. Jadi seperti _helicopter carrier_ (pembawa helikopter)," katanya.







Karpowership

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Alleged terrorist arrested in Sukabumi, W Java*
Selasa, 11 Juli 2017 23:59 WIB - 873 Views

Sukabumi, W Java (ANTARA News) - The Special Detachment 88, Indonesias Anti-Terror Squad, has arrested an individual, with the initials AAB, suspected to be a terrorist, in the village of Bobojong, Sukabumi sub-district, West Java.

"The suspect was arrested at his in-laws residence in Caringin Wetan village and was immediately brought to the police station for interrogation. He was then transferred to the Police Headquarters in Jakarta," Head of the West Java Police Public Relations division Chief Comissioner Yusri Yunus stated in a press statement received here on Tuesday.

The information gathered by Antara recorded that the suspect was arrested around 9 a.m. on Tuesday. A team, involving 15 personnel of the Special Detachment (Densus 88) and assisted by four Caringin police officers, carried out the arrest.

The suspect AAB, also identified as Abu Umar, usually resides in his house in Puncaksuji road in Cianjur, West Java.

He had come to visit one of his in-laws, who was severely ill, on Monday around 8 p.m.

The Densus 88 team have seized a black wallet, an ATM card, convenience store membership card, drivers license, vehicle ownership certificate, a knife, a knuckle duster, and a number of cellphones of different makes, from the suspect.

"The suspect has been arrested and is still being questioned in the Police Headquarters," he added.

Reported by Aditya A Rohman

(UU.KR-ARC/INE)

EDITED BY INE.
Editor: Suryanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## Svantana

Satria Manggala said:


> *PT PAL Indonesia focus build LPD, KCR 60 and Powership this year*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SSV made by PT PAL indonesia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karpowership


wow +2 LPD for indonesian navy?
+3 ssv +2 kcr 60 for Philippines navy...

busy year for PT PAL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> wow +2 LPD for indonesian navy?
> +3 ssv +2 kcr 60 for Philippines navy...
> 
> busy year for PT PAL


Don't forget the MRSS project.. mother of all Makassar class

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

pr1v4t33r said:


> Don't forget the MRSS project.. mother of all Makassar class


MRSS? bukannya itu LPD rumah sakit ya bro ?

From article .. Malaysia wanna have special .... have 163 meter long SSV


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Satria Manggala said:


> MRSS? bukannya itu LPD rumah sakit ya bro ? From article .. Malaysia wanna have special .... have 163 meter long SSV



Bukan kapal rumah sakit, tapi multirole LPD, 163 meter, fully armed. PT. Pal ngarep agustus tanda tangan kontrak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

> Selain Asia Tenggara, Budiman menambahkan, pasar Afrika juga mulai disasar. Dia menyebut negara seperti Senegal sudah mulai memesan kapal dari Tanah Air.
> 
> *"Saya gunakan jalur-jalur yang sama seperti yang dilakukan di PT Dirgantara Indonesia. Itu dilakukan Senegal pesan satu LPD, dua KCR 45 meter, tambah tiga KCR 60 meter. Kemudian Guinea dua KCR 60 meter dan Gabon dua KCR 60 meter," tukasnya.*




Source: http://economy.okezone.com/read/2017...-hingga-afrika

more KCR for Africa ..wow
1 LPD + 3 KCR 60 + 2 KCR 45 for Senegal
2 KCR 60 for Guinea
2 KCR 60 for Gabon ....


*conggrat PT PAL ... al the best*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Satria Manggala said:


> MRSS? bukannya itu LPD rumah sakit ya bro ?
> 
> From article .. Malaysia wanna have special .... have 163 meter long SSV


special price for special ships


meanwhile in Indonesia-Philippines border, join maritime patrol to contain isis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Satria Manggala said:


> more KCR for Africa ..wow
> 1 LPD + 3 KCR 60 + 2 KCR 45 for Senegal
> 2 KCR 60 for Guinea
> 2 KCR 60 for Gabon ....



TNI AL klo mau pesen harus buru-buru nih.. ntar PAL keburu sibuk nunggu antriannya lama...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

pr1v4t33r said:


> TNI AL klo mau pesen harus buru-buru nih.. ntar PAL keburu sibuk nunggu antriannya lama...


kebayang PKR 10514 tidak akan bertambah dalam waktu dekat


----------



## Nike

*DRONE SUKSES DITEMBAK JATUH TNI AU DI BULUKUMBA*
13 JULY 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT




_Drone jatuh (Syamsul Bahri/ Berita Bulukumba)_

Pesawat mata-mata terbang di atas laut Bulukumba sukses ditembak jatuh Paskhas TNI AU, Kamis 13 Juli 2017. Saat melintas, radar senjata baru TNI AU mendeteksi drone yang sengaja diterbangkan itu.

Rudal Chiron yang terintegrasi dengan Meriam Oerlikon Skyshield langsung beraksi otomatis. Drone tersebut berhasil ditembak dan hancur. Rudal Chiron dan Oerlikon Skyshield 35 MM adalah senjata baru TNI AU yang diujicoba di laut Bontobahari Bulukumba.

Tiga drone masih disiapkan untuk diterbangkan. Namun karena cuaca buruk, penembakan pesawat mata-mata itu diundur. “Diundur tiga jam dari jadwal semula. Karena cuaca buruk,”kata Sufri, salah seorang warga yang ikut melihat peluncuran tersebut.

Oerlikon Skyshield berdiameter 35 MM merupakan senjata jenis Penangkis Serangan Udara buatan Swiss. Senjata ini terintegrasi dengan Rudal Chiron yang mampu menembak target maksimum 7 km dengan jarak efektif 3-5 km dan ketinggian 3,5 km. Berat rudal chiron 20 kg dengan diameter 80 mm. Rudal ini buatan Korea Selatan dan baru pertama kali diujicoba oleh TNI.

Ujicoba senjata TNI AU ini dipimpin oleh Dankorpaskhas Marsda TNI T Seto Purnomo, disaksikan 16 Jenderal dan Bupati Bulukumba AM Sukri Sappewali.

_Sumber : Berita Bulukumba_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

Hope foreign country who order KCR from PT PAL ... request high speed above 30 knots .. so TNI AL change his mindset to have real fast boat in the future ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*TNI AL: Tentara Laut Malaysia Bayang-bayangi Suar Karang Unarang *
Kontributor Nunukan, Sukoco
Kompas.com - 13/07/2017, 01:45 WIB






Pembanguna Suar Karanag Unarang di perairan Ambalat Kabupaten Nunukan Kalimantan Utara. Pembangunan suar Karang Unarang selain sebagai tanda tapal batas perairan antar negara juga untuk memandu keberadaan kapal yang berlayar di perairan Karang Unarang.(Dokumentasi TNI AL Nunukan)

*NUNUKAN, KOMPAS.com* - Pembangunan suar Karang Unarang di perairan ambang batas laut (ambalat) Kabupaten Nunukan, Kalimantan Utara, sempat dibayang-bayangi kapal Tentara Laut Diraja Malaysia (TLDM).

Kapal tentara laut Malaysia sempat menurunkan 2 buah sekoci dari jarak 3 mil dari suar Karang Unanrang.

Komandan TNI Angkatan Laut Nunukan Letkol Lut (P) Ari Aryono mengatakan, 2 sekoci tersebut kemudian kembali ke kapal marine dan pergi begitu kapal perang TNI AL mendekati wilayah perairan tersebut.

“Kemarin sebelum lebaran, kapal marine sempat menurunkan 2 sekoci dari jarak 3 mil. Tapi mereka langsung menarik sekocinya dan pergi ketika kapal perang kita menghampiri mereka,” ujarnya, Rabu (12/07/2017).

_*Baca juga: Kapal Perang dan Prajurit TNI AL Jaga Pembangunan Suar Karang Unarang di Ambalat*_

Sejak dilaksanakan pada awal Bulan Juni 2017, pembangunan Suar Karang Unarang saat ini telah mencapai 65 persen dari target dan akan selesai pada akhir Agustus mendatang.

Saat ini, pembangunan suar sudah memasuki tahap plesteran tembok, dan pemasangan menara suar. Untuk menjaga kemanan pekerja, TNI AL menurunkan 2 personel bersenjata pada kapal tongkang yang digunakan untuk pembangunan suar.

"Jadi ada 2 personel bersenjata yang ikut di kapal tongkang menjaga pekerja,” imbuh Ari Aryono.

Pembangunan suar Karang Unarang, selain sebagai tanda tapal batas perairan antarnegara, juga untuk memandu keberadaan kapal yang berlayar di perairan Karang Unarang.

Selain personel bersenjata, pembangunan suar Karang Unarang juga dijaga oleh kapal perang TNI AL yang berjaga secara bergiliran di perairan ambalat.

Sejumlah Kapal Republik Indonesia yang disiagakan mengamankan kawasan ambalat masing-masing, KRI RCG di Perairan Tarakan, KRI SDT di Perairan Karang Unarang, KRI KDA dan KRI TSR yang lego jangkar di Perairan Tarakan, KRI PRP di Perairan Nunukan dan Pesud P-861 Round.

Pengawalan oleh TNI AL dalam pembangunan suar karang Unanrang untuk mencegah terjadinya hal-hal yang tidak diinginkan seperti pada pembangunan suar Karang Unarang pada tahun 2005 lalu.

_*Baca juga: Mancing di Perairan Ambalat, 2 Nelayan Malaysia Diamankan TNI AL*_

Pembangunan menara suar Karang Unarang di perbatasan Indonesia-Malaysia pada saat itu sempat membuat hubungan kedua negara memanas karena adanya manuver dari kapal perang Malaysia yang sempat memaksa pekerja menghentikan pembangunan suar.

http://regional.kompas.com/read/201...-malaysia-bayang-bayangi-suar-karang-unarang-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Satria Manggala said:


> kebayang PKR 10514 tidak akan bertambah dalam waktu dekat


I think its time to diversify our ship production into another dock........just like the pc40 program

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barjo

striver44 said:


> I think its time to diversify our ship production into another dock........just like the pc40 program


time to revive KORNAS program after we master KCR tech and begin to replace 16 mbah parchim, kasian dah buyut kalau disuruh buat cari lontong #eh and spread the development program for several shipyard like the pc/kcr 40, war accelarate tech in some manner... but yes.. we are in peace now


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

& I'm still waiting for destroyer over here...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

https://m.detik.com/news/berita/3559539/komisi-i-dpr-setujui-penambahan-20-anggaran-di-apbn-p-kemhan

Indonesia’s revised budget for 2017 includes a further marginal increase in defence expenditure to IDR109.3 trillion (USD8.17 billion), a 1.2% increase over the approved budget and a 4.6% boost compared with the draft budget.

According to accompanying information released by the Indonesian Finance Ministry on 6 July, the additional funding will be used to finance satellite lease payments and to support Indonesia’s involvement in the United Nations MINUSCA peacekeeping operation in the Central African Republic.

More generally, the 2017 defence budget is expected to continue to progress towards meeting the goals of the ‘Minimum Essential Force’ (a concept aimed at delivering Indonesia’s minimum force structure and operational readiness requirements), to improve border security and to support the local defence industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NEKONEKO

Svantana said:


> wow +2 LPD for indonesian navy?
> +3 ssv +2 kcr 60 for Philippines navy...
> 
> busy year for PT PAL


What ? whoa whoa what do i miss, is this real? 
indonesian navy order 2 LPD
Phillipines order 3 more ssv and 2 KCR 60
Malaysia 1 LPD (?)
Senegal 1 LPD, 2 KCR 45, 3 KCR 60
Guinea 2 KCR 60
Gabon 2 KCR 60
ada sumur lain ga gan? biar ati lebih mantep 



> & I'm still waiting for destroyer over here...


Pftt.. keep dreaming bro


----------



## Satria Manggala

* Uji Coba Rudal Chiron Berhasil Tembak Jatuh Drone *
13 Juli 1967





Uji coba penembakan drone dengan menggunakan rudal Chiron (photos : Paskhas, Antara)

*Dankorpaskhas : Uji Coba Rudal Chiron Ukur Kemampuan Prajurit*

Bulukumba (13/7). Korps Pasukan Khas (Korpaskhas) TNI AU menggelar uji coba senjata dengan jenis Rudal Chiron dan meriam sistem penangkis serangan udara Oerlikon Skyshield, gelar uji coba penembakkan dua senjata tersebut sebagai bentuk untuk mengukur professional prajurit Paskhas sejauh mana Alutsista yang menjadi tanggungjawab Korps Paskhas dapat digunakan dan difungsikan dalam medan yang sebenarnya.

Hal tersebut disampaikan Komandan Korpaskhas Marsekal Muda TNI T. Seto Purnomo, saat memberikan keterangan usai menyaksikan secara langsung pelaksanaan kegiatan uji coba rudal Chiron dan Meriam Oerlikon Skyshield yang berlangsung di Pelabuhan Pendaratan Ikan (PPI) Kelurahan Tanah Lemo, Kecamatan Bontobahari, Kabupaten Bulukumba, Provinsi Sulsel. Kamis (13/7).






Senjata Rudal Chiron tersebut merupakan alutsista terbaru TNI AU buatan Korea Selatan yang menjadi salah satu senjata yang dimiliki Korpaskhas saat ini. Penembakan yang digelar oleh para prajurit Paskhas yang baru saja kita saksikan bersama merupakan uji coba yang pertama kali dilakukan. Tegas Dankorpaskhas.

Penembakan dan uji coba dilakukan para prajurit beberapa waktu lalu mulai tgl 4 sampai 8 juli 2017 mendapatkan pelatihan langsung dari pabrik pembuatan senjata Rudal Chiron dari korea selatan yaitu Ground School dan penggunaan simulator yang bertempat di Denhanud 472 Makassar. Tutur Dankorpaskhas.






Selain dalam menguji kemampuan prajurit dalam mengawaki alutsista yang ada, juga sebagai wadah untuk menciptakan terjalinnya hubungan baik antara masyarakat dengan para prajurit Paskhas, karena kegiatan prajurit lebih difokuskan pada latihan dan operasi sangatlah sulit para prajurit dapat membaur dengan masyarakat seperti apa yang kita saksikan ditempat ini, Tambahnya.

Dengan disaksikan secara langsung oleh ratusan masyarakat Bulukumba dan sekitarnya, kegiatan uji coba penembakan ini, Korpaskhas khususnya dan TNI Angkatan Udara secara tidak langsung memberikan laporan pertanggungjawaban baik kepada masyarakat luas maupun kepada media bahwa inilah sebagian dari penggunaan anggaran yang diberikan pemerintah kepada TNI Angkatan Udara. Tegas Marsda TNI T. Seto Purnomo. 






Uji coba ini sedianya dimulai pada pukul 09.00 Wita, namun dikarenakan cuaca hujan deras membuat uji coba ini terpaksa ditunda sementara, pada pelaksanaannya para prajurit Paskhas TNI AU pukul 11.00 Wita, 2 target drone telah diterbangkan sebagai sasaran tembak, dan akhirnya dapat dihancurkan oleh dua alutsista Korpaskhas yaitu rudal chiron dan meriam penangkis serangan udara Oerlikon Skyshield.

Uji coba dipimpin langsung oleh Dankorpaskhas Marsda TNI T. Seto Purnomo didampingi oleh Bupati Bulukumba AM Sukri Sappewali beserta Forumkopimda dan sejumlah lembaga pemerintah daerah Bulukumba serta Pejabat TNI AU dan Korpaskhas.

Tidak ketinggalan ratusan tamu undangan beserta warga masyarakat Bulukumba dan sekitar memadati lokasi untuk menyaksikan langsung pelaksanaan Uji coba senjata dengan jenis Rudal Chiron dan meriam sistem penangkis serangan udara Oerlikon Skyshield.

(Paskhas)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

jek_sperrow said:


> What ? whoa whoa what do i miss, is this real?
> indonesian navy order 2 LPD
> Phillipines order 3 more ssv and 2 KCR 60
> Malaysia 1 LPD (?)
> Senegal 1 LPD, 2 KCR 45, 3 KCR 60
> Guinea 2 KCR 60
> Gabon 2 KCR 60
> ada sumur lain ga gan? biar ati lebih mantep



*PAL Indonesia Ask Permition to Eksport Warship to Africa*



> *PAL Minta Pemerintah Berikan Izin Ekspor Kapal ke Afrika*
> Kamis, 13 Juli 2017 | 14:55
> 
> *JAKARTA*- PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) meminta dukungan pemerintah dalam penerbitan lisensi ekspor kapal perang ke Afrika.
> 
> Direktur Utama PAL Indonesia Budiman Saleh di Kemenko Kemaritiman Jakarta, Kamis, mengatakan pihaknya tengah melakukan penjajakan pengadaan kapal perang dengan beberapa negara Afrika, di antaranya dari Senegal.
> 
> Ia menyebut Senegal berminat untuk memesan satu unit "_Landing Platform Dock_" (LPD atau kapal perang amfibi), dua unit kapal cepat rudal (KCR) serta Guinea Bissau dan Gabon yang masing-masing berminat memesan dua unit KCR berukuran 60 meter.
> 
> "Senegal itu mau satu LPD, dua KCR 45 meter dan KCR 60 meter. Guinea Bissau ingin dua KCR 60 meter dan Gabon ingin dua KCR 60 meter. Untuk itu kami butuh dukungan pemerintah karena butuh _export licence_ (izin ekspor)," ucapnya.
> 
> Budiman mengatakan beberapa negara tetangga di Asia Tenggara juga telah menyampaikan minat untuk memesan kapal dari PAL Indonesia.
> 
> Terlebih militer Filipina sebelumnya telah memesan dua unit kapal perang jenis "Strategic Sealift Vessel" (SSV) sepanjang 123 meter dengan nilai kontrak 90 juta dolar AS atau setara Rp1,1 triliun.
> 
> Filipina juga disebut tengah melakukan pembicaraan untuk tambahan dua unit SSV, ditambah satu unit "SSV Hospital Ship" dan dua unit KCR 60 meter.
> 
> "Itu jadi daya tarik, magnet buat negara-negara ASEAN lainnya. Contohnya Malaysia menginkan LPD sepanjang 163 meter, lebih besar dan bisa dimuati tiga helikopter _on deck_, dua di dalam hanggar. Jadi seperti _helicopter carrier_ (pembawa helikopter)," ungkapnya.
> 
> Budiman berharap dengan penetrasi pasar yang dilakukan, pihaknya dapat memperoleh kontrak pembelian pada 2018. (gor/ant)



http://id.beritasatu.com/tradeandse...ah-berikan-izin-ekspor-kapal-ke-afrika/162615

*PT PAL Indonesia Diminta Tingkatkan Utilisasi*

*Bisnis.com,* JAKARTA—Menteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan meminta PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) agar meningkatkan kapasitas produksi pada tahun depan.

Luhut ditemui di Kemenko Kemaritiman Jakarta, Kamis, mengatakan permintaan itu disampaikan saat menggelar rapat dan evaluasi dengan jajaran PAL Indonesia.

"Tadi kami lakukan evaluasi bersama. Itu utilisasinya (pemanfaatannya) baru 15 persen maksimum. Sekarang bagaimana utilisasinya bisa ditingkatkan supaya mereka bisa bayar PMN (Penyertaan Modal Negara) dan bisa lebih produktif," katanya.

Untuk meningkatkan kapasitas produksi, mantan Kepala Staf Presiden itu mengatakan perlu dilakukan koordinasi agar kapal-kapal yang digunakan di Indonesia, seperti kapal TNI Angkatan Laut, bisa dibangun PAL Indonesia.

"Teknologinya mereka (PAL) semua sudah punya,sudah bisa. Ada beberapa yang belum bisa ya kerja sama dengan luar. Tapi kerja sama dengan luar porsi kita jangan hanya 5 persen," ungkap Luhut.

Direktur Utama PAL Indonesia Budiman Saleh mengatakan dalam pertemuan itu dibahas mengenai restrukturisasi (penataan kembali) perusahaan dari sisi keuangan hingga pasar.

Ia mengatakan perusahaan akan berorientasi pada pasar militer dan nonmiliter, baik dalam dan luar negeri.

Budiman mengklaim perusahaan galangan kapal itu memiliki potensi besar untuk berkembang.

"Hasil dari restrukturisasi PMN (Penyertaan Modal Negara) kemarin juga sudah bisa digunakan," tuturnya.

Lebih lanjut ia mengakui kapasitas produksi perusahaan hanya sekitar 10-15 persen sehingga perlu ada upaya yang mendorong peningkatan utilisasi.

Sumber : *Antara*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Reashot Xigwin said:


> & I'm still waiting for destroyer over here...



still on drawing board LoL, the simpler OPV came first

*South Korea unveils AESA radar prototype for homegrown KF-X fighter project*

South Korea’s Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) on Thursday unveiled a prototype of an advanced radar for its homegrown fighter jet project, demonstrating the radar’s initial capabilities amid the military’s efforts to complete the development of the fighter jets by 2026.





DAPA's prototype of AESA radar for South Korea's KF-X fighter jet project
(Credit: DAPA)

The state-run Agency for Defense Development conducted various tests to ensure capability of the mock-up version of the active electronically scanned array radar system at a research institute in Yongin, Gyeonggi Province, run by Hanwha Systems, a local defense firm and a civilian contractor for developing AESA.

Among the test conducted were AESA’s detection capabilities. With a 120-degree detection range, AESA acquired mock-up targets by transmitting electronic wave. Consisting of about 1000 modules, AESA is able to detect a target as small as a one-meter-long object, according to ADD officials.

“Our current goal is to figure out what kinds of risk we will face,” an official from Defense Acquisition Program Administration said under the condition of anonymity. “We will verify our capability through upcoming flight test. If there is no issue, we will be good to go.”

Known as a crucial equipment to stealth fighters, AESA allows aircraft to remain stealthy by sending out signals that are spread out across a band of frequencies and are difficult to detect over background noise. The radar also allows the fighters to engage in electronic warfare to evade radar detection.

According to the DAPA, AESA will be flight-tested on a prototype fighter jet for Korean Fighter Experimental program, or KF-X, whose development is scheduled to be finished in 2026. The fight test will take place in 2022, DAPA added.

The 18.1 trillion won ($15.7 billion) KF-X project seeks to produce 120 fighter jets with domestic technology and deploy them at the South Korean Air Force by 2032. They will replace the older F-4 and F-5 jets currently in service.

South Korea had decided to develop its own AESA radar system after the US rejected its request to transfer core technologies to be applied to the KF-X jets in 2015. The technologies included the AESA radar, radio frequency jammer, electronic optics targeting pod, and infrared search and track system.

But the controversy persists whether South Korea would manage to develop AESA without the help of overseas contractors. DAPA signed a 400 billion won deal with Israeli contractor Elta Systems for technical supports on the radar’s transmitting and receiving devices and among others.

DAPA reiterated that although it would receive “technical supports” from overseas contractors, AESA’s hardware and software -- such as algorithms for missile detection capabilities and radar-evading system -- would be developed on its own.

“Throughout the process, there would be certain phases where we get technical support, if necessary. But there will be no overseas involvement when we mount the radar on KF-X fighters for a flight test,” DAPA official said.

(Source: Yonhap)

http://www.airrecognition.com/index....r-project.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

the will be AESA radar for kfx

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Revised Indonesian budget brings modest increase*
*Craig Caffrey* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry 
12 July 2017

*Key Points*



Marginal increase of 1.2% approved for defence

Funding to be used to support UN peacekeeping operations and satellite lease payments

Indonesia’s revised budget for 2017 includes a further marginal increase in defence expenditure to IDR 109.3 trillion (USD 8.17 billion), a 1.2% increase over the approved budget and a 4.6% boost compared with the draft budget.

According to accompanying information released by the Indonesian Finance Ministry on 6 July, the additional funding will be used to finance satellite lease payments and to support Indonesia’s involvement in the United Nations MINUSCA peacekeeping operation in the Central African Republic.

More generally, the 2017 defence budget is expected to continue to progress towards meeting the goals of the ‘Minimum Essential Force’ (a concept aimed at delivering Indonesia’s minimum force structure and operational readiness requirements), to improve border security and to support the local defence industry.


----------



## nufix

Satria Manggala said:


> *Revised Indonesian budget brings modest increase*
> *Craig Caffrey* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
> 12 July 2017
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> 
> 
> Marginal increase of 1.2% approved for defence
> 
> Funding to be used to support UN peacekeeping operations and satellite lease payments
> 
> Indonesia’s revised budget for 2017 includes a further marginal increase in defence expenditure to IDR 109.3 trillion (USD 8.17 billion), a 1.2% increase over the approved budget and a 4.6% boost compared with the draft budget.
> 
> According to accompanying information released by the Indonesian Finance Ministry on 6 July, the additional funding will be used to finance satellite lease payments and to support Indonesia’s involvement in the United Nations MINUSCA peacekeeping operation in the Central African Republic.
> 
> More generally, the 2017 defence budget is expected to continue to progress towards meeting the goals of the ‘Minimum Essential Force’ (a concept aimed at delivering Indonesia’s minimum force structure and operational readiness requirements), to improve border security and to support the local defence industry.



Quite understandable, most government fundings are aimed at the infrastructure projects. If we look at how China grew in 80's-90's, we can also see that the China was militarily modest for a country that gigantic at that time. Only after the infrastructure as its economic foundation was well established did they have much more money to invest in their military. I hope that Mr. Jokowi doesnt lose momentum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

Dislitbangal mini submarine (credit: Indomiliter)




The miniature model :




Spec :
– Length: 22 meter
– Diameter press hull : 3 meter
– Draft: 2,6 meter
– Displacement (in land) : 111 ton
– Displacement (water) : 133 ton
– Radius/ surface speed: 1200 mile (1930 km) / 8-12 knot
– Radius/ submerged speed: 160 mile (257 km) / 4-14 knot
– Endurance: 6 weeks
– Operating depth: 80-140 meter
– Crew: 11 personel
– Engine: 1x250kW, Diesel generator
– Battery: 220 sel – 440 volt DC
– Fuel cap. : 20 ton
– Propeller: Twin screws – counter
– Armament: 4 Torpedo SUT (Surface & Underwater Torpedo) 533 mm

Please note that this design is NOT PT. Palindo Marine mini sub. Palindo mini sub spec is :
--Length: 22 meter
– Diameter press hull : 3 meter
– Draft: 2 – 3 meter
– Radius/ surface speed: ? / 10 knots
– Radius/ submerged speed: ? / 10 knots
– Silent run speed: 4 knots
– Endurance: 6 weeks
– Op. depth: 30-100 meter
– Crew: 5 personel
– Combat swimmer: 7 – 9 Frogmen
-- Armament : None, torpedo attachment optional outside the hull


----------



## striver44

nufix said:


> Quite understandable, most government fundings are aimed at the infrastructure projects. If we look at how China grew in 80's-90's, we can also see that the China was militarily modest for a country that gigantic at that time. Only after the infrastructure as its economic foundation was well established did they have much more money to invest in their military. I hope that Mr. Jokowi doesnt lose momentum.


Yup but one must notice,that china is an authoritarian state. That means that the military funding and acquisition will always be priority whomever in power, Indonesia however, doesn't work that way......you see everytime there's a transfer of power and our leaders change there will be change in priority for the armed forces.........it could be less focused , that's why IMO, the military couldn't just be sidelined for the sake of infrastructure development, however I do agree that to build a strong and sophisticated army......we must FIRST AND FOREMOST be economically capable and robust

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Revised Indonesian budget brings modest increase*
*Craig Caffrey* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
12 July 2017
*Key Points*

Marginal increase of 1.2% approved for defence
Funding to be used to support UN peacekeeping operations and satellite lease payments
Indonesia’s revised budget for 2017 includes a further marginal increase in defence expenditure to IDR109.3 trillion (USD8.17 billion), a 1.2% increase over the approved budget and a 4.6% boost compared with the draft budget.

According to accompanying information released by the Indonesian Finance Ministry on 6 July, the additional funding will be used to finance satellite lease payments and to support Indonesia’s involvement in the United Nations MINUSCA peacekeeping operation in the Central African Republic.

More generally, the 2017 defence budget is expected to continue to progress towards meeting the goals of the ‘Minimum Essential Force’ (a concept aimed at delivering Indonesia’s minimum force structure and operational readiness requirements), to improve border security and to support the local defence industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Raytheon Anschütz submarine systems maneuver through acceptance tests*
13. July 2017 Defense News

Navigation, steering and control technologies completed the Sea Acceptance Test onboard the newest submarine for the Indonesian Navy within a minimum of time.




Raytheon Anschütz has delivered a customized, type S55 submarine steering stand, including the newly designed three-dimensional autopilot, as well as a battery monitoring system – to Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME), who are constructing the newest submarine destined for use by the Indonesian Navy.

The new system’s autopilot features a robust controller that ensures safe steering and maneuverability, with speed, precision and minimal noise. As a software-based system, the autopilot can offer an extended functional range, including smart integration of the rudder steering system with electronic sea chart or situational awareness systems for waypoint steering and tactical maneuver planning.

Raytheon Anschütz’s Gerald Baden, who leads the submarine business area, states: “Our new 3D autopilot demonstrated its full steering accuracy and our customers have expressed their overall satisfaction with the robustness and performance of the integrated steering solution. This acceptance test for the Indonesian submarine was the third successful implementation of the new autopilot in an international submarine program.”

Systems performed as designed throughout the Sea Trials, and were supported onboard with engineering and customer service specialists from Raytheon Anschütz.

Hull 7712 is the first of three 209-class submarines for the Indonesian Navy. They feature a modified design and are being built at Daewoo’s Okpo shipyard in South Korea.

*Picture:* TNI AL's Type 209/1200 SSK at Daewoo’s Okpo shipyard 
(source: DSME – to be used only in combination with this news release)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesian government inaugurates name of N Natuna Sea*
6 hours ago | 500 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian government has inaugurated the name of the waters in the northern part of Natuna as North Natuna Sea, replacing the previously used name South China Sea.

In a press conference here on Friday, deputy for maritime sovereignty of the Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs, Arif Havas Oegroseno, stated that the naming was adjusted to be in line with a number of oil and gas management activities conducted in the region.

So far, a number of oil and gas exploration projects have been using the names of North Natuna, South Natuna, or North East Natuna.

"In order to create a clarity or similarity between the continental shelf and the overlying water column, the national team has agreed that the water column should be called North Natuna Sea," Oegroseno noted.

Based on the old map of 1953 edition of Indonesia, South China Sea was pictured almost close to the Java Sea area.

The end of Java Sea that borders the Karimata Strait based on the map was still in South China Sea classification.

However, the government has been updating the data by classifying the 1953 map as an old document and by entering new names in some parts of the archipelago.

According to Oegroseno, the name of the Natuna Sea had been set in 2002 although the name had been used since oil and gas explorations in 1970s.

He added that the government has an authority to name every area in the countrys territory. For the purpose of international official registration, the process will be carried out through the International Hydrographic Organization (IHO).

"Indeed, we need to continue updating the naming of the sea and report to the United Nations about the borders. This (system) would allow the international community to know whose territory they pass through," he remarked.

He explained that its naming as South China Sea was according to the name on the world map.

"In the past, there was a presidential decree on Chinas name replacement to Tiongkok. We did not replace it but it returned to the international name because it was intended for the country and the name of the peoples descent. Hence, it was not very relevant to the name of the sea," he concluded.

The Indonesian government set the reform of the countrys map after a series of discussions since Oct 2016.

The map of NKRI 2017, which was determined by 21 representatives of relevant ministries and agencies, includes some changes and improvements to the development of international law, as well as the setting of maritime boundaries with neighboring countries.(*)






Deputi bidang Koordinasi Kedaulatan Maritim Indonesia Arif Havas Oegroseno (tengah) memaparkan perubahan penamaan wilayah Laut China Selatan menjadi Laut Natuna Utara dalam peta terbaru Indonesia, Jumat (14/7/2017). [Foto/REUTERS/Beawiharta]

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia, UK agree on cooperation to stop terror financing*
6 hours ago | 556 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The governments of Indonesia and the United Kingdom have agreed to improve cooperation in the efforts to stop terror financing.

The commitment was made during a bilateral meeting between Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi and her British counterpart Boris Johnson in London on Thursday (July 13).

Both ministers have the same view that international cooperation to prevent the flow of funds for any terrorist activity needs to be carried out, considering the increasing threat of terrorism in various parts of the world.

Retno also added that currently terrorist groups were regionalized due to the growing number of local terrorists groups affiliated with ISIS.

To that end, she affirmed that international cooperation, including strengthening the legal rules related to terrorism, has become important.

"Terrorism threat can only be overcome through effective international cooperation," Retno noted.

In the bilateral meeting, she also mentioned about the nomination of Indonesia as a non-permanent member of the United Nations Security Council (UNSC) for the period 2019-2020, which was positively acknowledged by Johnson who stated that Indonesia had been playing an active role in contributing and maintaining peace in the region and in the world.

Moreover, Retno expressed hope that the British government could simplify the process of granting visas for Indonesian citizens.

She revealed that the number of Indonesian citizens visiting the UK in 2016 increased by 40 percent, reaching 42 thousand people, compared to the previous year.

In contrast, UK is Europes largest contributor to tourists to Indonesia, with the number of tourists reaching 328 thousand people in 2016. (*)


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Svantana said:


>



Rame ya, padahal cuma ngetes Shorad 

Heli Panther ASW TNI AL di PT DI sudah dirakit dan berkelir abu-abu, tinggal pasang system dan sensornya. foto masih ditahan hihi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*BPPT AKAN MENGAJUKAN SERTIFIKAT MILITER UNTUK ALAP-ALAP PA4 TAHUN 2018*
15 JULY 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Kepala Bidang Program Drone, Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT) Joko Purwono, mengatakan drone alap-alap PA4 sudah layak untuk diproduksi dalam skala besar.

“Untuk itu, BPPT telah bekerja sama dengan pihak swasta untuk memproduksi dalam skala besar,” kata Joko disela-sela misi uji coba pementaan udara jalur kereta api Cirebon-Tegal dengan menggunakan Puna alap-alap BPPT di Cirebon, Sabtu, 15 Juli 2017. Nantinya, spesifikasi drone tersebut tergantung dari pemesannya, termasuk jenis kameranya.

Pada 2018, BPPT akan mengajukan drone alap-alap PA4 agar mendapatkan sertifikat dari Indonesian Military Airworthiness Authority (IMAA). Sertifikat ini merupakan syarat agar drone buatan anak bangsa tersebut bisa digunakan militer Indonesia. Penggunaan untuk kalangan militer karena drone jenis ini selain bisa digunakan untuk mapping atau pemetaan juga bisa digunakan untuk _surveillance_ atau pertahanan.

Untuk mapping, drone alap-alap PA4 dilengkapi dengan video dan kamera, sedangkan untuk surveillance, selain menggunakan kamera foto juga menggunakan gimbal video , dimana kamera bisa berputar hingga 360 derajat. Kamera video juga dapat melakukan_ zooming_ penguncian sasaran dan memotret sasaran untuk dijadikan sebagai bukti foto bila diperlukan.

Sementara itu Kepala BPPT, Unggul Priyanto, menjelaskan tujuan mapping tersebut untuk melakukan pengecekan data kereta api cepat Jakarta-Surabaya. “Berapa banyak perlintasan sebidangnya, berapa banyak lengkungannya, sisi kiri dan kanan apakah terlalu mepet dengan pemukiman penduduk, tanahnya masih benar atau tidak dan lainnya,” kata Unggul.

Nantinya hasil pemetaan ini bisa dibuatkan beberap opsi, yaitu tetap menggunakan track yang lama atau membuat yang baru. “Apakah_ track_ yang lama itu masih fleksibel untuk digunakan kereta cepat,” kata Unggul.

Selain itu, mapping kali ini juga untuk menguji seberapa jauh kemampuan mapping drone alap-alap PA4 tersebut. Drone tersebut juga mampu untuk pengawalan kebakaran hutan yang efektif. “Karena kalau menggunakan helikopter kan mahal,” katanya.

Seperti diketahui, sebelumnya BPPT telah berhasil menggelar uji coba pesawa udara nir awak (Puna) drone alap-alap PA4 di Pangandaran, Jawa Barat. Drone alap-alap tersebut mampu terbang selama 7 jam nonstop dengan total jarak jelajah 623 km. Drone alap-alap PA4 juga sangat efisien dalam membantu pengawasan kawasan hutan. dimana satu juga hektar bisa dipetakan hanya dalam 76 hari terbang. Keistimewaan lainnya, dalam pengoperasian, perawatan, mode penyelesaian masalah semuanya dikuasai oleh perekayasa BPPT.

_Photo : Uji coba pesawat udara nir awak (PUNA) Drone Alap-Alap PA4 di Bandara Nusawira, Pangandaran, Jawa Barat, Minggu (21/05/2017). (lakeybanget)_

_Sumber : Tempo_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*
New Map of Indonesia*

1. First is the boundary with Palau. On the previous map, the border is still curved and given a straight line space for the island belonging to Palau. Now be drawn a straight line and closed so pressing up to about 100 miles. Due to the limit of ZTE (Exclusive Zone Zone) into Indonesian waters, the two previous islands of Karang Helen and Tobi Island are given 12 nautical mile spaces (aquatic zones).

2. The border between Indonesia and the Philippines on the Celebes Sea, if previously marked with dashed lines or still claims. In this change has been officially become the territory of Indonesia because the ZTE agreement between Indonesia and the Philippines has resulted in an agreement and even has ratification with Act number 4 of 2017.

3. Update or change of sea naming, especially the zone in the northern part of Natuna Sea which is now called North Natuna Sea. Previously, Natuna Sea was just inside the territorial sea line and the archipelago sea only. This is done considering there are already oil and gas activities that use the name, so that there will be similarities.

4. Strait of Malacca, Indonesia also happened some change from side of claim of Indonesia. If previously, the ZEE (Exclusive Economic Zone) between Indonesia and Malaysia has not been finalized. On the latest map, Indonesia claims ZEE is more pressing forward to the Malaysian region.

5. Territorial sea boundary differences also occur on the border between Indonesia, Singapore and Malaysia precisely in the Riau Strait. On the previous map there is no water zone that is South Ledge and Pedra Branca for map now given zone of water. Pedra Branca owns Singapore, while South Ledge is still negotiating between Singapore and Malaysia. Both regions are allocated 500 meters wide.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

PT PAL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Udah kontrak belum sih? ntar udah rame2 ternyata nggak jadi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> udah kontrak belum sih? ntar udah rame2 ternyata nggak jadi...


Lagi ngurus izin ekspor ke pemerintah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

striver44 said:


> Lagi ngurus izin ekspor ke pemerintah


Kan mesti lewat proses tender dll, kok yakin banget bakal menang? Sumber beritanya juga baru dari PT.PAL, jangan sampai ternyata cuma claim sepihak..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

striver44 said:


> Yup but one must notice,that china is an authoritarian state. That means that the military funding and acquisition will always be priority whomever in power, Indonesia however, doesn't work that way......you see everytime there's a transfer of power and our leaders change there will be change in priority for the armed forces.........it could be less focused , that's why IMO, the military couldn't just be sidelined for the sake of infrastructure development, however I do agree that to build a strong and sophisticated army......we must FIRST AND FOREMOST be economically capable and robust


good judgement


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> Kan mesti lewat proses tender dll, kok yakin banget bakal menang? Sumber beritanya juga baru dari PT.PAL, jangan sampai ternyata cuma claim sepihak..


lah??? yang bilang yakin menang siapa??


----------



## pr1v4t33r

striver44 said:


> lah??? yang bilang yakin menang siapa??



Itu komen buat pt.pal... mestinya jangan gembar-gembor dapet pesanan dulu klo memang belum pasti menang. Apalagi tender nya aja belum dibuka, kayak project MRSS bakal ngelawan cina sama damen.

Don't count your chickens before they hatch... yang low profile gitu lho.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> Itu komen buat pt.pal... mestinya jangan gembar-gembor dapet pesanan dulu klo memang belum pasti menang. Apalagi tender nya aja belum dibuka, kayak project MRSS bakal ngelawan cina sama damen.
> 
> Don't count your chickens before they hatch... yang low profile gitu lho.


owh gitu, ya deh. doain aja produk pt.pal makin laku, omzet nya makin gemuk, trus makin banyak engineer indonesia yang dapat lowongan kerja di pt.pal amiinnnn


----------



## nufix

pr1v4t33r said:


> Itu komen buat pt.pal... mestinya jangan gembar-gembor dapet pesanan dulu klo memang belum pasti menang. Apalagi tender nya aja belum dibuka, kayak project MRSS bakal ngelawan cina sama damen.
> 
> Don't count your chickens before they hatch... yang low profile gitu lho.



Every major producers do that. In business we call it taunting strategy. By showing confidence to the public, we taunt the soon-to-be buyer to follow the opinion of the public and buy our product. Of course it doesnt work 100% but it is still an effective marketing strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

nufix said:


> Every major producers do that. In business we call it taunting strategy. By showing confidence to the public, we taunt the soon-to-be buyer to follow the opinion of the public and buy our product. Of course it doesnt work 100% but it is still an effective marketing strategy.



That could work if we taunt the right crowds. In this case, it's the indonesian that bite and chew the news, ... so it's kinda pointless and feels deceitful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia will make UAV MALE in 2018

Cooperation between BPPT, LEN, PT DI and ITB
*


> *BPPT siap uji pesawat nirawak MALE pada 2019*
> Minggu, 16 Juli 2017 15:38 WIB | 602 Views
> Pewarta: Virna P Setyorini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BPPT (id.wikipedia.org)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT) bersama dengan konsorsium siap menguji pesawat udara nirawak (PUNA) jenis Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE) di 2019.
> 
> "Ke depan yang MALE kita kembangkan. Itu bisa terbang dengan jangkauan lebih jauh, muatan lebih banyak, durasi terbang lebih lama bisa 24 jam, digunakan untuk _surveillance _(pengawasan) perbatasan karena sifatnya lebih ke arah untuk pertahanan dan keamanan," kata Deputi Bidang Teknologi Industri Rancang Bangun dan Rekayasa BPPT Wahyu Widodo Pandoe di Jakarta, Ahad.
> 
> Pembuatan prototipe untuk PUNA jenis ini, menurut dia, akan selesai pada 2018.
> 
> Kepala Program Drone BPPT Joko Purwono mengatakan MALE akan sudah bisa diuji coba pada 2019. Kolaborasi pengerjaannya dilakukan BPPT dengan konsorisum yang di antaranya ada PT Dirgantara Indonesia, PT LEN, Kementerian Pertahanan dan Keamanan hingga Institut Teknologi Bandung (ITB).
> 
> Berbeda dengan pesawat udara nirawak yang lebih kecil yang dikembangkan BPPT seperti Alap-alap yang berbahan bakar bensin dengan oktan 98, menurut Joko, nantinya MALE yang berukuran lebih besar akan menggunakan avtur.
> 
> Pesawat ini dikembangkan untuk mampu terbang selama 24 jam dan mencapai ketinggian hingga 30.000 kaki, dengan tidak hanya membawa kamera tetapi juga radar.
> 
> Sebelumnya BPPT telah mengembangkan beberapa jenis PUNA seperti Wulung dan Alap-alap PA-4 serta Alap-alap PA-5. Wulung yang dikembangkan untuk _surveillance_ mampu terbang hingga radius 120 kilometer (km) selama empat jam nonstop dengan ketinggian jelajah hingga 8.000 kaki.
> 
> Sedangkan Alap-alap PA-4 yang pada Sabtu (15/7), mulai menjalani uji coba untuk memetaan jalur kereta api cepat Jakarta-Surabaya pada segmen Cirebon-Tegal sejauh 86 km sudah masuk Tahapan Kesiapan Teknologi (Technology Readiness Level/TRL) 8-9, yang artinya siap diproduksi.
> 
> PUNA seberat 30 kilogram ini dilengkapi dengan kamera Sony Alpha6000 beresolusi 24 megapixels (6000x4000 pixels) seberat 344 gram dan lensa Sony E-Mount Lens 20 mm.
> 
> BPPT juga mengembangkan Alap-alap untuk fungsi yang sama yakni pengawasan. Uji coba terbang selama tujuh jam nonstop yang menjelajah wilayah seluas 635 km telah dilakukan di Pangandaran.
> 
> Editor: Heppy Ratna



hope UAV Anka will help the project

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

Satria Manggala said:


> *Indonesia will make UAV MALE in 2018
> 
> Cooperation between BPPT, LEN, PT DI and ITB
> *
> 
> 
> hope UAV Anka will help the project


maybe just the Indonesian version of anka......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Satria Manggala said:


> *Indonesia will make UAV MALE in 2018
> 
> Cooperation between BPPT, LEN, PT DI and ITB
> *
> 
> 
> hope UAV Anka will help the project



hope this project got priorities





SKIP TO CONTENT





FROM INDONESIA
*KMC KOMANDO UNJUK KEMAMPUAN DI PERAIRAN SULTRA*
16 JULY 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT


Komando Resor (Korem) 143 Haluoleo kedatangan salah satu alat utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista) terbaru TNI Angkatan Darat Kapal Motor Cepat (KMC) Komando AD16-06. Alutsista terbaru milik Pembekalan Angkutan Angkatan Darat (Bekangdam) XIV/Hasanuddin dengan teknologi terkini itu, unjuk kemampuan di perairan Sulawesi Tenggara tepatnya di kawasan perairan Pulau Bokori pada Jumat (14/7/2017).

Kapal ini dapat menjelajah daerah laut, pantai, sungai hingga rawa. Kapal ini juga mampu berlayar sejauh 250 Nautical Mile (NM).

Dalam perjalanan menuju pulau Bokori, Kabupaten Konawe bersama dengan sejumlah awak media Kota Kendari, tepatnya selepas dari teluk Kendari, KMC Komando yang di kemudikan Lettu Heri Iswanto mulai memperlihatkan kegesitanya dengan memacu kecepatan 40 knots.

Usai menunjukkan kegesitan melaju di atas air, Lettu Hari Iswanto kembali melakukan manuver, dengan melakukan belokan ke kiri dan kenan hingga kemiringan 180 derajat.

“Itulah manuver belokan tadi, selanjutnya kapal akan melakukan manuver putar haluan kanan dan kiri 180 derajat. Jadi harap untuk berpegangan,” jelas Lettu Heri Iswanto.

Tidak sampai disitu, kapal buatan anak bangsa yang di produksi oleh galangan kapal PT. Tesco Indomaritim tahun 2016 ini, juga melakukan manuver belokan dengan kemiringan 180 derajat. Kapal yang terbuat dari bahan alumunium ini, bahkan mampu melakukan rem mendadak dalam kecepatan maksimal yakni 40 knots hingga 42.9 knots.

“Bagi para awak media dan penumpang silahkan untuk berpegangan yang erat lagi, karena kapal akan melakukan crash stop atau rem mendadak,” pinta Lettu Heri Iswanto.

Tidak lama kemudian, kapal pun akhirnya terhenti ditengah kecepatan tinggi hingga membuat air laut meluber hingga di anjungan kapal dan membuat penumpang yang ada di atas anjungan dan buritan kapal basah tersiram air laut.

Dandenbekang XIV/5 Kendari Mayor cba Hariyoto mengatakan, jika manuver yang diperagakan oleh KMC Komando merupakan bagian dari kemampuan kapal tersebut. Begitu juga dengan manuver Crash Stop, merupakan keunggulan KMC Komando sehingga diharapkan dapat menghindari tabrakan ditengah pelayarannya.

“Jadi nantinya kapal ini untuk patroli di wilayah laut antar pulau perbatasan, juga untuk pengangkutan personil. Kapal ini juga mampu dioperasikan di laut dalam, di garis pantai kedalaman 1 meter tidak dengan kecepatan maksimal, sungai dan daerah rawa,” ungkapnya.

Kepala Penerangan Korem (Kapenrem) Mayor Inf Azwar Dinata mengungkapkan, kehadiran kapal KMC Komando di wilayah tugas Korem 143/HO, merupakan kebutuhan bagi TNI-AD karena wilayah Sultra memiliki karateristik wilayah kepulauan.

“Untuk diketahui Sulawesi Tenggara berada pada posisi 245′ dan 615’LS, 12045′ dan 12445’BT, memiliki luas wilayah 38.140 km dan 70 % merupakan wilayah perairan. Sehingga kehadiran KMC Komando diwilayah Korem 143/Ho sangat membantu satuan Korem 143/Ho dalam melaksanakan tugas pokoknya,” ujarnya.

Kapenrem juga menjelaskan bahwa KMC Komando merupakan hasil karya anak negeri yang terdiri dari para Perwira Direktorat Pembekalan dan Angkutan TNI AD yang bekerja sama dengan tenaga ahli dari Institut Teknologi Surabaya (ITS) dan tenaga pelaksana pembangunan dari PT. Tesco Indomaritim.

Untuk diketahui, KMC Komando juga memiliki Leangth Over All (LOA) atau panjang keseluruhan kapal adalah 18.00 meter dengan lebar 4.20 meter dan tinggi 2,15 meter serta dilengkapi senapan mesin 12,7 mili meter yang memiliki jangkauan 6.000 meter dan jangkauan efektif 2.000 meter plus sistem tracking and locking target.

Dengan penggunaan stasiun senjata jarak jauh (RWS), penembak akan tetap bisa melakukan penembakan secara efektif dari ruang kemudi meskipun kapal sedang bergerak, selain tentunya untuk menghindarkan penembak dari kontak langsung dengan musuh.

Selain itu, KMC Komando merupakan water jet dengan mesin CAT C12 dengan jarak jelajah 250 Nautical Mile (NM) per jam dan Revolutions Per Minute (RPM) 4.500-6.000.

Kapal ini memiliki kekuatan 2X1115 Hp (Horse Power), speed atau kecepatan 40 knots dan dilengkapi oleh tanki air tawar dengan volume 750 liter. Juga dilengkapi oleh kompas, GPS, Radio SSB, Radio HT, Ring Bouy, dan 2 Life Raft.

Kapal KMC Komando juga mampu mengangkut 31 penumpang, memiliki kecepatan maksimal 40 knots dan terus ditingkatkan lagi untuk mencapai kecepatan hingga 45 knots. Selama uji kapal ini perjalanan terjauh KMC Komando, yakni pada kecepatan 40 knot atau 250 NM.

Sebelumnya KMC Komando melakukan uji coba sejauh 140 mil dengan rute Kendari – Pulau Kabaena, Bombana, pada Rabu (12/7/2017).

_Photo : KMC Komando Unjuk Kemampuan di Perairan Sultra (Zona Sultra)_

_Sumber : Zona Sultra_

SKIP TO CONTENT





FROM INDONESIA
*KMC KOMANDO UNJUK KEMAMPUAN DI PERAIRAN SULTRA*
16 JULY 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT


Komando Resor (Korem) 143 Haluoleo kedatangan salah satu alat utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista) terbaru TNI Angkatan Darat Kapal Motor Cepat (KMC) Komando AD16-06. Alutsista terbaru milik Pembekalan Angkutan Angkatan Darat (Bekangdam) XIV/Hasanuddin dengan teknologi terkini itu, unjuk kemampuan di perairan Sulawesi Tenggara tepatnya di kawasan perairan Pulau Bokori pada Jumat (14/7/2017).

Kapal ini dapat menjelajah daerah laut, pantai, sungai hingga rawa. Kapal ini juga mampu berlayar sejauh 250 Nautical Mile (NM).

Dalam perjalanan menuju pulau Bokori, Kabupaten Konawe bersama dengan sejumlah awak media Kota Kendari, tepatnya selepas dari teluk Kendari, KMC Komando yang di kemudikan Lettu Heri Iswanto mulai memperlihatkan kegesitanya dengan memacu kecepatan 40 knots.

Usai menunjukkan kegesitan melaju di atas air, Lettu Hari Iswanto kembali melakukan manuver, dengan melakukan belokan ke kiri dan kenan hingga kemiringan 180 derajat.

“Itulah manuver belokan tadi, selanjutnya kapal akan melakukan manuver putar haluan kanan dan kiri 180 derajat. Jadi harap untuk berpegangan,” jelas Lettu Heri Iswanto.

Tidak sampai disitu, kapal buatan anak bangsa yang di produksi oleh galangan kapal PT. Tesco Indomaritim tahun 2016 ini, juga melakukan manuver belokan dengan kemiringan 180 derajat. Kapal yang terbuat dari bahan alumunium ini, bahkan mampu melakukan rem mendadak dalam kecepatan maksimal yakni 40 knots hingga 42.9 knots.

“Bagi para awak media dan penumpang silahkan untuk berpegangan yang erat lagi, karena kapal akan melakukan crash stop atau rem mendadak,” pinta Lettu Heri Iswanto.

Tidak lama kemudian, kapal pun akhirnya terhenti ditengah kecepatan tinggi hingga membuat air laut meluber hingga di anjungan kapal dan membuat penumpang yang ada di atas anjungan dan buritan kapal basah tersiram air laut.

Dandenbekang XIV/5 Kendari Mayor cba Hariyoto mengatakan, jika manuver yang diperagakan oleh KMC Komando merupakan bagian dari kemampuan kapal tersebut. Begitu juga dengan manuver Crash Stop, merupakan keunggulan KMC Komando sehingga diharapkan dapat menghindari tabrakan ditengah pelayarannya.

“Jadi nantinya kapal ini untuk patroli di wilayah laut antar pulau perbatasan, juga untuk pengangkutan personil. Kapal ini juga mampu dioperasikan di laut dalam, di garis pantai kedalaman 1 meter tidak dengan kecepatan maksimal, sungai dan daerah rawa,” ungkapnya.

Kepala Penerangan Korem (Kapenrem) Mayor Inf Azwar Dinata mengungkapkan, kehadiran kapal KMC Komando di wilayah tugas Korem 143/HO, merupakan kebutuhan bagi TNI-AD karena wilayah Sultra memiliki karateristik wilayah kepulauan.

“Untuk diketahui Sulawesi Tenggara berada pada posisi 245′ dan 615’LS, 12045′ dan 12445’BT, memiliki luas wilayah 38.140 km dan 70 % merupakan wilayah perairan. Sehingga kehadiran KMC Komando diwilayah Korem 143/Ho sangat membantu satuan Korem 143/Ho dalam melaksanakan tugas pokoknya,” ujarnya.

Kapenrem juga menjelaskan bahwa KMC Komando merupakan hasil karya anak negeri yang terdiri dari para Perwira Direktorat Pembekalan dan Angkutan TNI AD yang bekerja sama dengan tenaga ahli dari Institut Teknologi Surabaya (ITS) dan tenaga pelaksana pembangunan dari PT. Tesco Indomaritim.

Untuk diketahui, KMC Komando juga memiliki Leangth Over All (LOA) atau panjang keseluruhan kapal adalah 18.00 meter dengan lebar 4.20 meter dan tinggi 2,15 meter serta dilengkapi senapan mesin 12,7 mili meter yang memiliki jangkauan 6.000 meter dan jangkauan efektif 2.000 meter plus sistem tracking and locking target.

Dengan penggunaan stasiun senjata jarak jauh (RWS), penembak akan tetap bisa melakukan penembakan secara efektif dari ruang kemudi meskipun kapal sedang bergerak, selain tentunya untuk menghindarkan penembak dari kontak langsung dengan musuh.

Selain itu, KMC Komando merupakan water jet dengan mesin CAT C12 dengan jarak jelajah 250 Nautical Mile (NM) per jam dan Revolutions Per Minute (RPM) 4.500-6.000.

Kapal ini memiliki kekuatan 2X1115 Hp (Horse Power), speed atau kecepatan 40 knots dan dilengkapi oleh tanki air tawar dengan volume 750 liter. Juga dilengkapi oleh kompas, GPS, Radio SSB, Radio HT, Ring Bouy, dan 2 Life Raft.

Kapal KMC Komando juga mampu mengangkut 31 penumpang, memiliki kecepatan maksimal 40 knots dan terus ditingkatkan lagi untuk mencapai kecepatan hingga 45 knots. Selama uji kapal ini perjalanan terjauh KMC Komando, yakni pada kecepatan 40 knot atau 250 NM.

Sebelumnya KMC Komando melakukan uji coba sejauh 140 mil dengan rute Kendari – Pulau Kabaena, Bombana, pada Rabu (12/7/2017).

_Photo : KMC Komando Unjuk Kemampuan di Perairan Sultra (Zona Sultra)_

_Sumber : Zona Sultra_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

If you saw older post, you can read that PT. DI will "market and produce ANKA UAV"

Maybe there will be some customization for user (TNI) such as missile launching UCAV version of ANKA, or better : 
Anka-TP - Proposed MALE variant with turbo-prop engine; increased mission loads; 23 meter wingspan; 250-knot speed; 40,000 ft service ceiling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

http://bisniskeuangan.kompas.com/re...esia-ubah-laut-china-selatan-jadi-laut-natuna

JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Indonesia baru-baru ini mengubah penyebutan nama Laut China Selatan menjadi Laut Natuna Utara. Keputusan Indonesia untuk menyebut Laut China Selatan dengan Laut Natuna Utara itu memicu kritik dari Beijing.
Seperti dikutip dari CNN, Juru Bicara Kementerian Luar Negeri China Geng Shuang menganggap penggantian penyebutan nama itu tak masuk akal.
"Penggantian nama ini tak masuk akal dan tidak sesuai dengan upaya standarisasi mengenai penyebutan wilayah internasional," kata Geng Shuang, Minggu (16/7/2017).
Pihaknya berharap agar seluruh negara yang berada di sekitar Laut China Selatan untuk berkolaborasi mewujudkan tujuan bersama terutama terkait dengan situasi keamanan dan pertahanan di sekitar Laut China Selatan.
Penggantian penyebutan nama Laut China Selatan bukan hanya dilakukan oleh Indonesia. Sebelumnya, Filipina mengganti nama Laut China Selatan dengan Laut Filipina Barat.
Hal ini memicu kemarahan China dengan menyeret Filipina ke Mahkamah Internasional di Den Hague pada tahun 2016. Pada Juli 2016, mahkamah memutuskan China tak berwenang mengintervensi keputusan Filipina dalam penyebutan nama wilayah maritim tersebut.
Kementerian Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman sebelumnya meluncurkan peta Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia (NKRI) baru. Peta baru tersebut lebih menitikberatkan pada perbatasan laut Indonesia dengan negara lainnya.
Deputi Bidang Koordinasi Kedaulatan Maritim Kemenko Bidang Kemaritiman, Arif Havas Oegroseno, mengatakan, ada beberapa hal baru yang menyebabkan peta NKRI harus diperbaharui.
Salah satunya terkait keputusan arbitrase Filipina dan China yang memberikan yurisprudensi hukum internasional bahwa pulau yang kecil atau karang yang kecil yang ada di tengah laut yang tidak bisa menyokong kehidupan manusia tidak memiliki hak zona ekonomi ekslusif (ZEE) 200 mil laut dan landas kontinen.
Maka ada beberapa pulau kecil milik negara tetangga Indonesia yang hanya diberikan batas teritorial 12 mil laut.
Penulis: Kurnia Sari Aziza
Editor: Muhammad Fajar Marta

nicely done  kancil banyak akal bukan okol


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Cakep, btw AL pesen MPA 2 unit lagi ya? Kontrak 2015-2016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Bugs

nufix said:


> Every major producers do that. In business we call it taunting strategy. By showing confidence to the public, we taunt the soon-to-be buyer to follow the opinion of the public and buy our product. Of course it doesnt work 100% but it is still an effective marketing strategy.





pr1v4t33r said:


> That could work if we taunt the right crowds. In this case, it's the indonesian that bite and chew the news, ... so it's kinda pointless and feels deceitful.



Agree with pr1v4t33r. PAL should exercise it's taunting strategy to the public of Gabon and Guinea as well. Let's see what the local officials will say about PAL's claim.


anas_nurhafidz said:


> Cakep, btw AL pesen MPA 3 unit lagi ya?
> View attachment 411827
> 
> 
> View attachment 411828



I must say I really like CN235's design. Designed in the 80's but it's still looks contemporary. And handsome too. ATR on the other hand is showing it's age. I really hope N245's design will also be long lasting like CN235.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Wind Tunnel test model MALE Drone*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Howitzer LG1 MkIII TNI AD*



*Membuka Era Baru Digitalisasi Artileri*

*Meriam LG1 MkII Marinir [TNI AL]*

*K*orps Artileri TNI AD boleh dikata menang banyak dalam pemenuhan Kekuatan Esensial Minimum Tahap II. Di antara kecabangan lainnya, Korps Artileri khususnya Artileri Medan memperoleh beragam alutsista dari kelas berat, menengah, dan sedang dalam jumlah yang sangat signifikan. Setelah pembelian sistem howitzer swagerak berbasis truk CAESAR, satu lagi produk sistem artileri buatan perusahaan Nexter dipastikan diakusisi oleh Armed TNI AD.

Produk dimaksud adalah meriam howitzer ringan LG1 MkIII kaliber 105mm, yang dibeli dalam jumlah yang sangat besar, yaitu 36 pucuk yang kurang lebih mencakup kebutuhan untuk 2 batalyon sekaligus. Rencana pengadaan meriam baru 105mm yang akan diadakan untuk memenuhi MEF II adalah untuk 3 batalyon lagi.

LG-1 MkIII dibeli sebagai pengganti meriam M101, M2A2, dan meriam gunung 76mm yang sudah lama mengabdi. Maklum saja, meriam gunung 76mm sudah tentu out of league alias sudah kalah kelas dibandingkan dengan sistem howitzer ringan di negara lain yang sudah menjadikan kaliber 105mm sebagai standar. TNI AD menjadi pengguna kedua di tanah air setelah Korps Marinir menggunakan varian LG1 MkII. Sebagai catatan, Korp Marinir sudah membeli menggunakan 22 pucuk meriam LG1 MkII.

Keputusan TNI AD menjatuhkan pilihan pada LG1 ini dilakukan tidak dalam waktu singkat. Butuh masa perkenalan kurang lebih tiga tahun sebelum TNI AD mantap menjatuhkan pilihan kepada salah satu sistem meriam paling ringan di kelasnya tersebut.Maklum, sebelumnya TNI AD sudah mengadopsi meriam KH-178 lansiran Korea Selatan sebelum memutuskan berpaling ke Perancis.



*Meriam artileri KH 178 TNI AD produk Korea Selatan [TNI AD]*

Dibandingkan dengan sistem LG1 MkII yang sudah diadopsi terlebih dahulu, LG-1 MkIII membawa sejumlah penyempurnaan, di antaranya berkurangnya jumlah prajurit yang harus mengawaki meriam, dari tujuh orang menjadi lima orang, dan sistem digitalisasi sistem bidik dan komunikasi antar baterai.

LG1 sendiri didesain sebagai sistem yang sangat portabel. Dalam konfigurasi transpor, antara kaki-kaki penstabil dan laras kanon yang bisa diputar 180 derajat membentuk satu bidang yang berukuran kompak dan masuk dalam palet standar NATO.

Selain cukup ditarik oleh rantis 4x4, meriam howitzer berbobot 1,5 ton ini bisa dibawa dengan helikopter sekelas Bell 412SP/EP yang dimiliki oleh Penerbad TNI AD, atau bahkan diterjunkan dengan menggunakan parasut dengan palet standar NATO. Nexter sebagai pabriknya mengklaim bahwa LG1 MkIII merupakan sistem howitzer tarik 105mm paling ringan di dunia.

Kemampuan tembaknya pun tergolong tinggi, mencapai 12 butir peluru 105mm per menitnya. Jarak jangkaunya bisa mencapai 15 atau 17 kilometer, dengan catatan menggunakan munisi khusus buatan Nexter yaitu tipe Base Bleed OE LP G3 atau HE BB ER G3. Dengan amunisi standar, jarak jangkaunya mencapai 10 sampai dengan 11 kilometer.

Total Nexter memiliki lima jenis amunisi untuk LG1, tetapi meriam ini kompatibel dengan berbagai amunisi 105mm dari berbagai produsen. Maklum saja, TNI AD tercatat membeli amunisi 105mm howitzer dengan lebih dari 3 pemasok dari berbagai negara.



*[soltron]*

Namun yang membuat LG1 MkIII istimewa adalah digitalisasi sistem penembakannya. Tidak perlu lagi menggunakan klinometer dan mengukur elevasi untuk menentukan sudut penembakan (gun laying). LG1 MkIII telah dilengkapi dengan komputer balistik tipe Kearfott KN-4051 MILNAV.

Komputer balistik yang dipasang pada casing baja anti peluru 5,56x45mm di sisi kiri meriam ini bisa mengukur azimuth, elevasi, dan menerima data target sasaran secara otomatis menggunakan sistem datalink, dan hasilnya ditampilkan pada display LCD layar lebar berukuran 6x8 inci buatan Astronautics. Layar ini memang belum menggunakan layar sentuh, tetapi artikulasi menggunakan tombol yang mengelilingi layar. KN-4051 sendiri memiliki tingkat akurasi hanya 10 meter dari titik koordinat, memastikan akurasi perkenaan meriam yang tinggi.

Keputusan TNI AD membeli kendaraan pengarah artileri Nexter dan juga sistem CAESAR tentu membantu integrasi sistem manajemen pertempuran khususnya artileri dalam memberikan bantuan tembakan. Belum diketahui sistem manajemen tempur artileri yang akan digunakan, tetapi Perancis sendiri menggunakan sistem Atlas buatan Thales untuk menghubungkan sistem artilerinya. [*Aryo nugroho/berbagai sumber*]
* ♖ UCtalks 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

pr1v4t33r said:


> That could work if we taunt the right crowds. In this case, it's the indonesian that bite and chew the news, ... so it's kinda pointless and feels deceitful.



Lol tell that to the men sitting behind a tag with "marketing officer" written on it at PT PAL. Anyway, my point is not about whether such move will work for PT PAL or whether PT PAL is doing it right, my point is that such strategy is common among companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Denpal Divif 2 Kostrad Laksanakan Perawatan Meriam Caesar 155 MM*



> Staf Penerangan
> 12 Juli 2017
> 
> Pendiv2 – Detasemen Peralatan Divisi Infanteri 2 Kostrad berupaya untuk mewujudkan kondisi materiil yang ada di Satuan Jajaran Divif 2 Kostrad agar selalu siap digunakan sesuai keperluan operasional di setiap Satuan. Salah satunya kegiatan perawatan Meriam Caesar 155 MM buatan P.T. Nexter Perancis yang dimiliki oleh Batalyon Artileri Medan 12 Kostrad, Ngawi, Rabu (12/7).
> 
> Meriam Caesar 155 MM merupakan meriam yang berada diatas truk bermesin Renault dan mampu melaju 82 km/jam serta mempunyai kemampuan untuk memuntahkan 6 amunisi dalam 1 menit dengan jarak tembak sejauh 39 Km.
> 
> Denpal Divif 2 Kostrad bekerja sama dengan tim dari Ditpalad melaksanakan Asistensi Teknik perawatan Meriam Caesar 155 MM sesuai dengan fungsi kecabangan Peralatan.
> 
> Letda Cpl Ginting selaku Komandan Tim Asnik Denpal Divif 2 Kostrad menyampaikan bahwa mereka akan memberikan pelayanan perawatan materiil secara baik dan benar. “Kami sudah menyiapkan suku cadang materiil yang diperlukan”, tegasnya.
> 
> Dalam kegiatan tersebut dilakukan pengecekan terhadap sistem penembakan, sistem digital meriam dan sistem gerak kendaraan angkut. “Kegiatan Asistensi Teknik ini merupakan bentuk perhatian dan tanggung jawab terhadap kondisi materiil yang telah diserahkan ke setiap Satuan”, tandas Ginting

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Satria Manggala said:


> *Denpal Divif 2 Kostrad Laksanakan Perawatan Meriam Caesar 155 MM*



no more flip flop style, kudos

got news from Aryo Nugroho. He said Army want to procure at least one battaliob worth Pandur Supporting Fire version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> no more flip flop style, kudos
> 
> got news from Aryo Nugroho. He said Army want to procure at least one battaliob worth Pandur Supporting Fire version.


1 Battalion of Pandur meaning Armored Battalion standard (30-40 vehicles) right?


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Swimmer Search Exercise*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> 1 Battalion of Pandur meaning Armored Battalion standard (30-40 vehicles) right?



yup for fire support version only, unknown number of Pandur IFV version must be more than that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

nufix said:


> Lol tell that to the men sitting behind a tag with "marketing officer" written on it at PT PAL. Anyway, my point is not about whether such move will work for PT PAL or whether PT PAL is doing it right, my point is that such strategy is common among companies.



yeah, they take the bait..

Indonesia: A New Shipbuilding 'Magnet' from ASEAN to Africa?

_The head of the country’s state-owned shipbuilder offers a rather optimistic reading despite the familiar challenges that remain._






Over the weekend, the head of Indonesia’s state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL said that the firm had received several more orders to build vessels from countries from Southeast Asia to Africa following an initial success in the Philippines. His remarks on the growing attractiveness of the country’s shipbuilding industry reflect Indonesia’s desire to advance in this area despite the familiar difficulties it has faced thus far and the realities it confronts.

As I have noted previously, Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has signaled his desire to boost the country’s domestic shipbuilding industry as part of a broader effort to strengthen the country’s maritime capabilities as well as to revolutionize its domestic defense industry (See: “An Indonesian Defense Revolution Under Jokowi?”).

Seen from this perspective, PT PAL’s $92 million contract to deliver two Strategic Sealift Vessels (SSVs) to the Philippines inked back in 2014 was seen as significant because it constituted the inaugural export of locally-built warships and thus a major boost to Indonesia’s efforts to build up its domestic shipbuilding industry (See: “Indonesia to Export First Ever Warship in Boost for Shipbuilding Industry”).

Though the deal was rocked by a corruption scandal earlier this year, the two vessels were delivered in May 2016 and May 2017 respectively.

As those orders neared completion, Indonesian officials had been signaling that more orders would be on the way. But most of the public remarks tended to be on the Philippines itself, with two more Strategic Sealift Vessels (SSVs) on order as well as other vessels as well.

On July 15, PT PAL president director Budiman Saleh reportedly publicly disclosed that the list of orders so far had not only come from the Philippines, but that the orders had served as “a magnet for other countries” to order them as well.

Saleh’s suggestion was that Indonesia was becoming a more attractive and competitive choice for nations around the world. And he is not alone in making this point – we have seen several such comments emerging from Indonesian officials since Jokowi took office.

But this time around, Saleh did offer some more specifics. According to _The Jakarta Post_, Saleh specifically said that Malaysia had ordered a Landing Platform Dock (LPD) that could transport up to five helicopters; Nigeria had ordered one SSV; Senegal had ordered one LPD ship along with two Clurit class fast attack craft KCR-35 meter ships and three KCR-60 meter ships; and Guyana Bissau and Gabon had ordered KCR-60 meter ships.

Despite Saleh’s optimism, some would quibble as to whether a few orders can really be read to constitute some sort of “magnetic attraction” stemming from the first contract in the Philippines. It is also still far from clear what the exact status of these orders are and how they will play out.

But more fundamentally, the attention to specific orders downplays the broader issues that still exist with Indonesia’s domestic shipbuilding industry as well as PT PAL itself. The challenges for Indonesia’s shipbuilding industry are well-known to regional observers, and they range from the comparatively low level of expertise and technology to corruption to low production capacity. This is despite some attempts at improvements, including inking agreements with other countries and companies to increase levels of expertise and boost defense ties more generally that could also yield separate future gains.

Indeed, in a ceremony last May to commemorate the historic export of the first vessel to the Philippines, Indonesian Vice-President Jusuf Kalla himself had implored the country to seize the opportunities in the global shipbuilding industry but also noted the series of steps that would be needed to actually realize this, including developing adequate skilled manpower, improving production quality and delivery times, and lowering prices.

Saleh himself seemed to allude to some of this with respect to PT PAL specifically, noting that it needed the government’s support and that the company’s shipyard is still far from capacity, with workload in April being just 15 percent of total capacity. Even he no doubt understands that if Indonesia intends to become the shipbuilding magnet it aspires to be, it will need to do a whole lot more to make it more of an attraction to the world at large rather than just playing up existing ship orders.

_http://thediplomat.com/2017/07/indonesia-a-new-shipbuilding-magnet-from-asean-to-africa/_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

indonesian submarine forces

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

Indonesian Air Force Special Unit Bravo 90. Credit to Jeff Prananda.






Night flight at C295. Credit to Jeff Prananda.





















Visit of Army's Materiel Directorate personel to Mechanized Infantry Batallion 412 for M113 checking. Image credit to Lembaga Keris. Link to article http://divif2kostrad.com/2017/07/11/yonif-mekanis-412-kostrad-terima-kunjungan-ditpalad/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

*Pesawat pengintai awasi wilayah laut NTT*
Selasa, 18 Juli 2017 08:43 WIB - 823 Views

Pewarta: Aloysius Lewokeda

Kupang (ANTARA News) - Kepala Dinas Kelautan dan Perikanan Provinsi Nusa Tenggara Timur Ganef Wurgiyanto, mengatakan upaya pengawasan wilayah laut di provinsi itu dilakukan dengan pesawat pengintai yang dikendalikan satuan tugas dari Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP).

"Pesawat pengintai itu sudah sekali melakukan pengintaian dengan rute dari Bali masuk ke NTT hingga ke Saumlaki di Maluku," katanya saat dihubungi Antara di Kupang, Selasa.

Mantan Kepala Bidang Perikanan Tangkap DKP NTT itu menjelaskan, pesawat pengintai tersebut berkeliling melakukan pengawasan secara diam-diam melalui pantauan dari udara di wilayah perairan Indonesia.

"Jadi sifatnya silent dan sewaktu-waktu melakukan pengintaian termasuk di wiayah perairan di NTT yang berbatasan langsung dengan dua negara yaitu Australia dan Timor Leste," katanya.

Ia menjelaskan, ketika pesawat pengintai melakukan pantauan dari udara dan mendapati menemukan adanya persoalan pelanggaran di laut maka langsung menghubungi pengawas di Pangkalan pusat yang selanjutnya menginstruksikan Pangkalan di daerah terdekat untuk ditindak lanjuti.

Sementara wilayah NTT, lanjut Ganef, menjadi sasaran pemantauan dari pesawat pengintai tersebut, mengingat wilayah laut yang luas mencapai 200.000 km2 dan berbatasan laut secara langsung dengan dua negara sehingga rentan terhadap aksi-aksi pelanggaran.

Ganef menilai, pengawasan udara dengan pesawat pengintai tersebut lebih efektif karena sulit terdeteksi radar kapal-kapal laut yang melakukan pelanggaran.

Menurutnya, umumnya radar kapal-kapal nelayan bisa menangkap keberadaan kapal pengawas karena radar bekerja secara horisontal sementara pesawat pengintai ini sifatnya vertikal sehingga sulit terdeteksi.

"Sehingga kapal-kapal asing yang masuk dan menangkap ikan di perairan Indonesia termasuk di NTT yang berbatasan dengan dua negara ini maka lebih mudah dideteksi sehingga kapal pengawas terdekat langsung meluncur ke lokasi," katanya.

Lebih lanjut, ia menjelaskan untuk meningkatkan keamanan wilayah perairan perbatasan antarnegara di daerah itu, maka disiagakan pula kapal pengawas perikanan KM Orca dari KKP.

Kapal Orca dengan ukuran panjang mencapai 60 meter itu diyakini dapat mempermudah penanganan terhadap pelanggaran laut karena dapat bemanuver dengan kecepatan mencapai 25 knot, serta mampu beroperasi secara terus-menerus hingga 14 hari.

"Dalam satu atau dua Minggu ke depan ini Kapal Orca akan datang ke NTT dalam rangka juga untuk bersiaga dan melakukan pengawasan di wilayah perbatasan negara," katanya.

Ia menambahkan, saat ini kerja pengawasan laut di NTT maupun umumnya di Indonesia dioptimalkan dengan sinergi lintas sektor yang melibatkan Satgas 1115 dari KKP, TNI-AL, Badan Keamanan Laut (Bakamla), Polisi Perairan, Stasiun Pengawasan Sumber Daya Kelautan dan Perikanan (PSDKP), serta dinas terkait di daerah.
Editor: Unggul Tri Ratomo

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faries

Indonesian Marine Cavalry Regiment. Credit to FSM FB Page.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyhigh88

*GARUDA - Resimen Kavaleri 2 Marinir Satya Bhakti Bajra Yudha (Extended Version)
2nd Marine Cavalry Regiment
Published on Jul 17, 2017
Garuda NET.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

_Jokowi in The *New York Times* 










_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Selasa, 18 Juli 2017*


*P*usat Informasi Data Hidrografi (HDC) modern milik Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut (TNI AL) menerima penghargaan khusus GIS.

HDC itu menyediakan akses data hidrografi dan oseanografi kepada masyarakat dan perusahaan-perusahaan perkapalan.

Pusat Hidrografi dan Oseanografi TNI AL (Pushidrosal) menyisihkan lebih dari 300 ribu organisasi di seluruh dunia.

Penghargaan diberikan langsung oleh Jack Dangermond selaku pendiri sekaligus CEO Esri yang merupakan perusahaan pemetaan terkemuka di dunia.

Penghargaan ini merupakan bentuk pengakuan atas inovasi Pushidrosal dalam menggunakan teknologi _Geographic Information System_ (GIS) dalam mendukung kinerja TNI AL dan industri kelautan serta perkapalan.

HDC milik TNI AL ini didukung oleh platform analisis berbasis lokasi terkemuka yang dinamakan ArcGIS.

Teknologi ini sendiri berdiri di atas sistem pemrosesan yang digunakan Pushidrosal.

ArcGIS memfasilitasi proses integrasi data secara lancar. Data ini datang dari beragam departemen dan institusi yang berafiliasi dengan TNI AL. 

ArcGIS kemudian menganalisis dan memvisualisasikan data yang telah diproses dalam bentuk dashboard pemetaan dinamis.

Presentasi pemetaan yang dinamis ini memberi visualiasi yang jelas kepada para pembuat keputusan tentang faktor-faktor yang dapat memengaruhi aktivitas atau operasi di laut.

Teknologi itu juga membantu Pushidrosal secara lebih efisien berbagi data dengan departemen-departemen lain di seluruh organisasi.

Dengan demikian, tidak perlu menggunakan USB flash driveuntuk mentransfer informasi dalam jumlah besar.

“_Pushidrosal memang pantas mendapat pengakuan global,_” ujar CEO Esri Indonesia A. Istamar.

Sebelum menggunakan HDC, para pembuat keputusan di bidang kemaritiman menilai risiko yang dihadapi dengan cara mempelajari banyak sumber digital dan nondigital.

“_Misalnya, bagan bahari, laporan kondisi atmosfer dan kondisi laut, dan beragam laporan operasional. Fitur-fitur yang dimiliki HDC membuat proses ini menjadi sangat efisien,_” imbuhnya.

Selain itu, dengan mengekspor semua data ke platform yang aman dan terukur, para kapten kapal dapat dengan segera mendapat gambaran mengenai situasi yang dihadapi.

Dengan begitu, mereka dapat merespons kondisi dan situasi di laut dengan cara yang seefisien mungkin.

“_Cara ini membantu perusahaan-perusahaan yang bergerak di sektor bahari, perikanan, dan perkapalan dapat dengan mudah memprediksi dampak dari kondisi iklim terhadap pergerakan kapal mereka,_” jelas Istamar.

Dengan cara yang sama, sambung Istamar, para komandan TNI AL dapat menggunakan data dari HDC untuk menentukan dampak dari kondisi iklim, hidrologi, dan oseanografi terhadap misi yang sedang mereka jalani.

Selain mendukung operasi di lautan, sektor bahari, dan perusahaan perikanan serta perkapalan dapat memanfaatkan plaform ini untuk membeli peta navigasi dari TNI AL.

Dengan begitu, mereka tak perlu lagi datang langsungke kantor Pushidrosal untuk urusan pembelian.

Mereka dapat mengakses peta yang dapat membantu menghindari tabrakan dengan terumbu karang atau tembok laut, atau mencegah kecelakaan bahari lainnya.

Kepala Pushidrosal Laksamana Muda TNI Harjo Susmoro mengatakan, pihaknya merasa sangat tersanjung dengan penghargaan itu dan mengetahui bahwa pemanfaatan teknologi GIS yang mengubah cara TNI AL beroperasi mendapatkan pengakuan global.

“_HDC memainkan peran vital dalam membantu Pushidrosal melaksanakan mandatnya, yaitu mendukung TNI AL dalam menjaga lautan kita dan memberikan dukungan strategis kepada industri bahari dan perkapalan,_” ujarnya.

“_Pushidrosal berkomitmen untuk memastikan HDC dapat memenuhi kebutuhan para pemangku kepentingannya. Kami juga bekerja sama dengan Esri Indonesia untuk membekali staf kami dengan keahlian yang dibutuhkan untuk semakin memaksimalkan kemampuan platform ArcGIS,_” tegas Harjo. (*jos/jpnn*)

* ★ JPNN *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian coast guard using Beechcraft super king 200 GT as their surveillance aircraft (owned by ministry of transportation)






meanwhile ministry of fisheries using Susi Air Cessna grand caravan aircraft for their surveillance mission

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

madokafc said:


> Indonesian coast guard using Beechcraft super king 200 GT as their surveillance aircraft (owned by ministry of transportation)
> 
> View attachment 412363
> 
> 
> meanwhile ministry of fisheries using Susi Air Cessna grand caravan aircraft for their surveillance mission
> 
> View attachment 412365



Can't wait until N-219 enter service and replace them....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> “_Pushidrosal berkomitmen untuk memastikan HDC dapat memenuhi kebutuhan para pemangku kepentingannya. Kami juga bekerja sama dengan Esri Indonesia untuk membekali staf kami dengan keahlian yang dibutuhkan untuk semakin memaksimalkan kemampuan platform ArcGIS,_” tegas Harjo. (*jos/jpnn*)
> 
> * ★ JPNN *



ArcGIS Esri ini dipake buat belajar _geographical information system_ dari level beginner, gimana cara bikin peta, layering, etc.


----------



## Nike

*Police support ministry`s ban on Telegram*
Rabu, 19 Juli 2017 00:31 WIB - 439 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - National Police Chief General Tito Karnavian has supported the ban imposed by the Ministry of Information on the messenger application Telegram, because the app had supported extremists who committed several attacks in Indonesia.

"After studying the Sarinah attack in Jakarta and some terrors in Medan, Bandung, and Falatehan, the police had found that most of the radical groups had used Telegram to maintain communication among their members," Karnavian stated in Jakarta.

The police chief explained that the application provided several features, including an encrypted message which was difficult to be tapped by the officers.

"Due to its privacy policy, the police officers struggled to detect the attacks, which had sporadically occurred in the country," he added.

Apart from its encryption feature, according to the chief earlier on Sunday, the app had been more preferable compared to others apps such as Whatsapp or Line, because it could gather about 10 thousand members in a single group.

"The groups ran their operations through the app by not only maintaining communication but also spreading the radical doctrines," Karnavian remarked, while adding that the police intelligences probe had helped the ministry to analyze the app long before the ban.

"Some pros and cons on the ban were normal. However, in term of the national security, people would be safer now," the chief stated. 

Following the ban, the police would strengthen the supervision in the internet, while imposing the law if some violations were found.

However, to disguise as one of the members was tricky because the groups had special codes to avoid security officers.

According to the police chief, two radical groups, including the structured and the unstructured, now were flourishing in the country.

"For the former group, the intelligence found no difficulties in mapping their operational and structural details," he pointed out.

However for the latter, some militants launched a self-radicalization program without any guidance from the leaders.

The unstructured model had started to develop in several western countries since the last 10 years.

"The (autopilot) militants then used the social media to share tutorials; for example, on how to produce bombs. Therefore, the ban was the governments first step to cut the communication access among militants while protecting others who were susceptible to the radical doctrines," Karnavian added.

Information and Communication Ministry on Saturday imposed a ban on the messenger application Telegram because it was reportedly linked to some terrorist activities.

"We have some 500 pages document which proves that the app had been used to spread bomb-making tutorials, hate speech toward the police, and many more," Information Ministry Rudiantara stated in the Presidential Boeing 737-400 Aircraft on Saturday.

The measure had been consulted and approved earlier by two agencies, including the State Intelligence Agency (BIN) and the National Counter-Terrorism Agency (BNPT), the minister remarked.

"We are not arbitrarily taking down some sites and applications," Rudiantara noted.

Following the ban, the ministry called the apps administrator to create a standard operating procedure (SOP) on detecting as well as halting the radical contents.

"If the operator could comply with our request, we would cancel the ban after reviewing the apps SOP," he remarked. (*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

Cockerill turret paired with UAV, with this tecnique our medium tank may be able to destroy MBT using indirect fire

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*2019, INDONESIA AKAN TAMBAH PASUKAN PERDAMAIAN JADI 4.000 PERSONEL*
18 JULY 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Menteri Luar Negeri, Retno Marsudi berencana akan mengirimkan tambahan personel pasukan penjaga perdamaian dari TNI ke sejumlah negara.

Alasannya Indonesia saat ini menjadi kontributor terbesar dalam misi menjaga perdamaian.

Sejauh ini, kata dia, sudah dikirim 2.179 personel untuk menjaga perdamaian dunia.

Pada 2019 Indonesia berencana mengirimkan 4.000 personel.

“4.000 personel pada 2019. Ini sudah menjadi komitmen Indonesia untuk menambah pasukan perdamaian,” kata Retno di Kantor Wakil Presiden, Jakarta, Senin (17/7/2017)

Dalam waktu dekat, jelas Retno, akan ada penambahan pasukan sebanyak satu batalyon dari TNI atau 800 personel.

Kemudian 140 anggota kepolisian serta 100 orang petugas administrasi (EPO) yang akan diberangkatkan untuk menjadi penjaga perdamaian.

Untuk pasukan dari TNI, kata Retno sudah tidak lagi menjadi masalah, tetapi untuk pasukan perdamaian dari unsur kepolisian, sedikit mengalami kendala pendanaan.

“Sebenarnya, tidak begitu masalah juga karena akan diganti UN setiap tiga bulan. Tapi bagaimanapun, kita juga harus menyiapkan seluruhnya baik pelatihan, pendanaan dan kesiapan lain,” katanya.

_Photo : Komandan Satgas (Dansatgas) Kompi Zeni TNI Konga XXXVII-C/Minusca (Multi-Dimensional Integrated Stabilization Mission in Central African Republic) Mayor Czi Widya Wijanarko, S.Sos., meresmikan Patung Peacekeeper di Bumi Afrika Tengah, Minggu (7/5/2017). (Tribunnews)_

_Sumber : Tribunnews_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

Var Dracon said:


> Cockerill turret paired with UAV, with this tecnique our medium tank may be able to destroy MBT using indirect fire


I remember such a thing.... A Sherman did this (minus drone, of course) and killed a Tiger...


..that is 11 kilometers away.


Well, they did not hit it at the first 8 salvos or so....


----------



## Nike

dari tulisan Aryo nugroho di UC






PT PINDAD right now trying to to designing .50 cal Heavy machine gun, Sniper rifle .388 cal Lapua Magnum, Gatling gun and among other research on composite materials for Small arms bore and components

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Govt disbands HTI

_The government has disbanded Muslim hard-line group Hizbut Tahrir Indonesia (HTI) for conducting activities that contradict state ideology Pancasila and the principle of a unitary state of the republic of Indonesia._






_The Law and Human Rights Ministry officially revoked HTI's status as a legal entity on Wednesday._ The move was taken following the issuance of a regulation in lieu of law (Perppu) on mass organizations.

The Perppu has sparked concerns over potential violations of the right to assemble as it grants the government the power to disband mass groups without due process.

"With the revocation of its legal status, we declared that the HTI is disbanded, in accordance with Article 80A of the Perppu," the ministry's legal administration director-general, Freddy Harris, told reporters.

Although the HTI mentioned Pancasila as its ideology in its statute (AD/ART), facts show that its activities are not in line with Pancasila, he said.

"It acts against its own AD/ART. Our decision to revoke its legal status is based on extensive consideration, long examination and input from relevant institutions," Freddy said.

The ministry issued the HTI a permit in July 2014. Since then, the group has reportedly promoted the establishment of a caliphate, which contradicts Pancasila.

Freddy said the HTI could take legal measures against the move if it so wished.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/07/19/govt-disbands-hti.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Yontaifib Marinir Freefall Exercise*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Satkopaska Koarmabar Latihan Taktis Infiltrasi
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army 1st Field Artillery Battalion/Rocket Astros MLRS live firing exercise. Credit to Yonarmed 1 Roket.
















https://www.instagram.com/yonarmed1roket/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

madokafc said:


> dari tulisan Aryo nugroho di UC
> 
> View attachment 412460
> 
> 
> 
> PT PINDAD right now trying to to designing .50 cal Heavy machine gun, Sniper rifle .388 cal Lapua Magnum, Gatling gun and among other research on composite materials for Small arms bore and components

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

Sea Trial of KRI Bima Suci. Image credit to Freire Shipyard & Lembaga Keris FB Page.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## umigami

pr1v4t33r said:


> Govt disbands HTI



Apa pencabutan gini bakal pengaruh besar?
Bisa aja kan secara organisasi mereka jalan aja walau ga disetujui?
Ga ada hukum pidananya buat yg masih secara aktif menyebarkan faham HTI?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

umigami said:


> Ga ada hukum pidananya buat yg masih secara aktif menyebarkan faham HTI?



ada pidananya sekarang.

_(1) Setiap orang yang menjadi anggota dan/atau pengurus ormas yang dengan sengaja dan secara langsung atau tidak langsung melanggar ketentuan sebagaimana dimaksud dalam Pasal 59 ayat (3) huruf c dan huruf d dipidana dengan pidana penjara paling singkat 6 (enam) bulan dan paling lama 1 (satu) tahun._

_(2) Setiap orang yang menjadi anggota dan/atau pengurus Ormas yang dengan sengaja dan secara langsung atau tidak langsung melanggar ketentuan sebagaimana dimaksud dalam Pasal 59 ayat (3) huruf a dan huruf b, dan ayat (4) dipidana dengan pidana penjara seumur hidup atau pidana penjara paling singkat 5 (lima) tahun dan paling lama 20 (dua puluh) tahun._

_(3) Selain pidana penjara sebagaimana dimaksud pada ayat (1) yang bersangkutan diancam dengan pidana tambahan sebagaimana diatur dalam peraturan perundang-undangan pidana.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_
(1) Ormas dilarang:
a. menggunakan nama, lambang, bendera, atau atribut yang sama dengan nama, lambang, bendera, atau atribut lembaga pemerintahan;
b. menggunakan dengan tanpa izin nama, lambang, bendera negara lain atau lembaga/badan internasional menjadi nama, lambang, atau bendera Ormas; dan/atau
c. menggunakan nama, lambang, bendera, atau tanda gambar yang mempunyai persamaan pada pokoknya atau keseluruhannya dengan nama,
lambang, bendera, atau tanda gambar Ormas lain atau partai politik.

(2) Ormas dilarang:
a. menerima dari atau memberikan kepada pihak manapun sumbangan dalam bentuk apa pun yang bertentangan dengan ketentuan peraturan perundang-undangan; dan/atau 
b. mengumpulkan dana untuk partai politik.

(3) Ormas dilarang:
a. melakukan tindakan permusuhan terhadap suku, agama, ras, atau golongan; 
b. melakukan penyalahgunaan, penistaan, atau penodaan terhadap agama yang dianut di Indonesia; 
c. melakukan tindakan kekerasan, mengganggu ketenteraman dan ketertiban umum, atau merusak fasilitas umum dan fasilitas sosial; dan/atau 
d. melakukan kegiatan yang menjadi tugas dan wewenang penegak hukum sesuai dengan ketentuan peraturan perundang-undangan.

(4) Ormas dilarang:
a. menggunakan nama, lambang, bendera, atau simbol organisasi yang mempunyai persamaan pada pokoknya atau keseluruhannya dengan nama, lambang, bendera, atau simbol organisasi gerakan separatis atau organisasi terlarang; 
b. melakukan kegiatan separatis yang mengancam kedaulatan Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia; dan/atau 
c. menganut, mengembangkan, serta menyebarkan ajaran atau paham yang bertentangan dengan Pancasila.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mengkom

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 412492


IMHO the most interesting part is the plan to locally produce 4.6x30mm ammo.. That's a proprietary ammo for HK MP7 SMG
So, is that means we will fielding MP7 SMG in large number?


----------



## faries

Progress of hangar construction for Apache. Image credit to Jr at Skyscrapercity.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## radialv

Apache Nest?


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Erxercise with Singapore @ Riau*






Personel Angkatan Udara Singapura dari Republic of Singapore Air Force (RSAF) bersiap untuk melakukan latihan militer bersama TNI AU Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin di Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin Pekanbaru, Riau, Rabu (19/7/2017). Latihan gabungan dengan menggunakan helikopter Superpuma ini meliputi latihan Medical Evacuation, Dropping Logistic dan Combat Sar. (ANTARA FOTO/Rony Muharrman)

*Trisula Perkasa 2017*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

The KRI Sultan Hasanuddin warship patrols Natuna waters in Riau Islands province. (Kompas/Muhammad Ikhsan Mahar)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

July 18, 2017 13:46

*Su-35 delivery contract with Indonesia not yet signed, but its terms already agreed - Rostec*

ZHUKOVSKY. July 18 (Interfax) - A contract for the delivery of a batch of Sukhoi Su-35 airplanes to Indonesia has yet to be signed, but all additional terms for the deal have already been agreed upon, the director of international cooperation and regional policy at Rostec state corporation, Viktor Kladov, said.

"We are expecting the Indonesian side's decision. There is a very high probability. We have already responded to all of the requirements put forth by Indonesia's Ministry of Trade. It has a number of procedures linked with bilateral trade. Our clarifications have been accepted and all issues have been agreed in this area," he told reporters on the sidelines of the MAKS 2017 air show on Tuesday.


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ground zero

Satria Manggala said:


> July 18, 2017 13:46
> 
> *Su-35 delivery contract with Indonesia not yet signed, but its terms already agreed - Rostec*
> 
> ZHUKOVSKY. July 18 (Interfax) - A contract for the delivery of a batch of Sukhoi Su-35 airplanes to Indonesia has yet to be signed, but all additional terms for the deal have already been agreed upon, the director of international cooperation and regional policy at Rostec state corporation, Viktor Kladov, said.
> 
> "We are expecting the Indonesian side's decision. There is a very high probability. We have already responded to all of the requirements put forth by Indonesia's Ministry of Trade. It has a number of procedures linked with bilateral trade. Our clarifications have been accepted and all issues have been agreed in this area," he told reporters on the sidelines of the MAKS 2017 air show on Tuesday.



Now ball in indonesia side...
Why we decide so long
If russian side agree for our condition


----------



## Var Dracon

mengkom said:


> IMHO the most interesting part is the plan to locally produce 4.6x30mm ammo.. That's a proprietary ammo for HK MP7 SMG
> So, is that means we will fielding MP7 SMG in large number?



May be right, may be not....
I'm curious why we don't license produce the 5.7x28 mm, as it is almost standardized by NATO as 9 mm replacement (but rejected by German; they use their 4.6x30 mm anyway). 5.7x28 mm perfomance is also better than 4.6x30 mm.


----------



## MarveL




----------



## Nike

TNI AU Tambah Pesawat Tempur Perkuat Keamanan Udara di NTT
*Rabu, 19 Juli 2017 | 11:56 Wib*





_*Baca juga: Indonesia-Malaysia Bertemu di Perbatasan Bahas Pembangunan Pos Bersama*_

Selain itu, lanjut Hadi, pada rencana strategis tahap dua, pihaknya akan menambah sembilan buah pesawat Kasa.

Satu pesawat akan ditempatkan di bandara Lanud El Tari Kupang, sehingga kegiatan-kegiatan pemerintah daerah, kapolda NTT dan danrem Wira Sakti Kupang. Apabila ada permasalahan-permasalahan di luar Kupang segera bisa ditindaklanjuti dengan cepat.

Sementara itu, Gubernur NTT Frans Lebu Raya mengatakan, sebagai daerah kepulauan, dengan 1.192 pulaunya, Provinsi NTT memiliki wilayah seluas 247.000 kilometer (km) persegi, di mana luas daratan 47.000 km persegi dan 200.000 km persegi. Untuk menjangkau pulau-pulau itu, memang pihaknya tentu akan membutuhkan fasilitas yang lebih memadai.

"Bagaimana supaya kalau ada kejadian di Flores kami bisa sampai ke Flores, kalau ada kejadian di Sumba kami juga bisa segera tiba di sana dengan cepat," ucap Frans.

_*Baca juga: Kerahkan Pasukan di Perbatasan, Panglima TNI Jamin ISIS Tak Masuk Indonesia*_

Frans pun meminta kepada KSAU agar terus membantu mendorong pembangunan Pos Lintas Batas Negara (PLBN) antara Kabupaten Kupang dan Oekusi (Timor Leste).

“Untuk perbatasan Oekusi dan Kabupaten Kupang sering terjadi masalah, namun untuk di Pos Motaain, Wini dan Motamasin hampir tidak ada masalah," tutup Frans.

Kompas TVSelain dihadiri Presiden Jokowi, latihan PPRC di Natuna juga dihadiri para gubernur se-Indonesia.


http://regional.kompas.com/read/201...-pesawat-tempur-perkuat-keamanan-udara-di-ntt


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Completes Installation of SATCOM Systems Across LPDs and Surface Combatants*

20 Juli 2017





The Indonesian Navy has equipped a number of its ships with SATCOM systems. Move will improve ship-to-shore and ship-to-ship communications across the service (photo : Patrakom)

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut) has completed the installation of Ku-band stabilised parabolic antennas with radar domes, and associated satellite communication (SATCOM) systems on four of its landing platform dock ships, and across the Diponegoro (SIGMA) and Bung Tomo classes of surface combatants.

According to information provided to Jane's by TNI-AL and industry sources, the installations were done between mid-2016 and early-2017 by PT Patra Telekomunikasi Indonesia, which is a subsidiary of majority state-owned Telkom Indonesia.

The SATCOM system allows the ships to receive and transmit of two-way data and voice traffic, which can be used for communication applications such as email, web browsing, and voice over internet protocol (VOIP).

Jane's understands that coverage for such services on the Ku-band are available at most of the maritime regions that the TNI-AL vessels are expected to operate in, although the band is more susceptible to rain fade than C-band systems.

The TNI-AL is expected to equip more of its ships with SATCOM systems, although no details on which vessels these may be are immediately available. This is in line with a wider effort by the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) to adopt more of such communication systems in the future.

The TNI currently relies on a satellite owned by Telkom Indonesia, for its satellite communication purposes. This satellite operates on both the Ku- and C-bands. There are also plans to further utilise a satellite owned by the People's Bank of Indonesia, known as BRIsat, which occupies the orbital slot of 150.5 degrees east longitude, once it is fully operational.

(Jane's)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*INDONESIAN MODERNISATION PLANS AND CAPABILITIES*


Since 2008, the Indonesian government’s ambition has been to create what it terms “Minimum Essential Forces” by 2024. The idea is to equip the Indonesian Armed Forces (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - TNI), with capabilities essential for dealing with anticipated conventional threats, while positioning its current forces against actual threats. To this end, the MoD is to gradually transform the current force structure into one capable of integrated tri-service operations under regional defence commands. MT takes a look at the archipelago nation.

With around 252 million people, Indonesia is the world's fourth most populous country and the largest in SE Asia. It also has the world's 16th largest economy, which is expected to be the seventh largest by 2030, with a GDP that grew by an annual average of 5.35% between 2000 and 2016, a strong manufacturing sector that makes a major contribution to its GDP and a middle class larger than entire population of Australia or Malaysia. These are vital ingredients of a major regional military power, albeit one that has yet to achieve its potential. In part, this can be put down to the need to forge a nation from a diverse population – 742 languages are spoken – spread over an extensive archipelago of 18,307 islands, while maintaining internal stability and building the economy, but western arms embargoes stemming from human rights violations in East Timor also played their part.

In his introduction to the the latest defence white paper published last November, Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryachudu, highlighted the country's geographical position between the southern coast of the Eurasian land mass to the north west and Australia to the south, and close to the land and maritime borders of 10 countries – one of these borders being the vital Strait of Malacca – and went on to reiterate Indonesia's ambition to become the so called Global Maritime Fulcrum.



*POSITIONING CURRENT FORCES AGAINST ACTUAL THREATS*
During his 2014 election campaign, President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo pledged to raise the defence budget from a figure of around U$7.2 billion at the time to $20 billion in 2019. Increases to date have been more modest. Defence’s share of GDP stood at about 1.1% when on 23 February Jokowi said he would put as much as 1.5% of GDP into the defence budget if growth were to exceed 6% during the year, the Jakarta Post reported. The country’s GDP was $861.93 billion in 2015, down from a high of $917.87 billion in 2012.

Numbers for the first quarter of this year released by Statistics Indonesia on 04 May show growth of 4.92 percent. Although that clearly does not meet Jokowi's threshold, the Indonesian House of Representatives Defence Commission agreed to increase the 2016 budget to IDR108.7 trillion ($8.28 billion).

The defence white paper put the projected defence budget above 1% of GDP and said that a gradual increase could be expected over the next decade.

The Indonesian government also has a long term plan to reduce dependence on foreign suppliers, which gained legal force from Defence Law number 16 of 2012, which embodies a commitment to develop Indonesia’s defence industrial base.










*PRIORITY PROCUREMENT PROGRAMMES*
In this vein, priority programmes highlighted in the current white paper include submarine construction and propulsion system development, jet fighters, national radars, rockets and missiles, medium tanks and, finally, warship exports. Procurement policy is to buy Indonesian-built equipment where possible, to encourage foreign suppliers to partner with local companies and to ensure technology transfer (ToT).

Underpinned by Law 16, Indonesia's long-term plan to develop its high-technology defence industry features a cooperation branch that involves licence production, joint production, modernisation of engineering and manufacturing tools and joint development projects, along with new research and prototyping facilities.

Today, state-owned firms represent the backbone of the country's defence manufacturing capability, with PT PAL (Penataran Angkatan Laut) the dominant shipbuilder, PT DI (Dirgantara Indonesia) in aerospace, and PT PINDAD (Perindustrian Angkatan Darat) making land forces equipment from small arms to armoured vehicles.

Equipped with submarines, frigates, corvettes, fast attack craft, patrol vessels, MCM ships, amphibians, a hospital ship, hydrographic survey vessels and training ships, the TNI AL has about 150 active vessels and is growing. The number planned under the MEF to be in service by 2024 is a minimum of 151, although with many more modern than today’s, 220 as the standard figure or 274 as the ideal.










*DSME LAUNCHES INDONESIA'S FIRST CHANG BOGO SUB *
Indonesia currently operates two TKMS Type 209 submarines, CAKRA and NANGGALA, with three South Korean CHANG BOGO boats on order. NAGABANDA, TRUISULA, and NAGARANSANG represent an improved Type 209 design already in service with the Republic of Korea Navy. The first two are to be built by Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) in Korea and the third by PT PAL. 

On 25 March, Indonesia's Antara news agency reported the launch of the first boat, with the hull number H 7712 at DSME's Okpo Shipyard, South Korea. As part of the ToT process, the boat was constructed under the supervision of Indonesia’s task force on submarine procurement with participation by 113 engineers from PT PAL, who are also studying the construction and development of submarines independently through an apprenticeship scheme. 
Indonesia's established diversity of sourcing for major items of military equipment looks set to continue, as the country is reportedly negotiating with both Russia and France. 
One potential deal involves the purchase of two Project 636 VARSHAVYANKA (NATO KILO) diesel electric submarines from Russia, along with Beriev Be-200ChS jet flying boats the TASS news agency reported on 30 May, quoting Indonesian Ambassador to Moscow Mohamad Wahid Supriyadi. “_We really plan to purchase amphibious planes developed by the Sukhoi design bureau and KILO-class submarines from Russia_,” he is reported as saying.
This follows a defence cooperation deal signed in Moscow a few days earlier by Jokowi and Vladimir Putin. Indonesia has similar bilateral deals with many countries.
The second set of submarine related activities came to light in April with reports that a joint working group with France with France had been formed to discuss the TNI AL’s future deep water and littoral requirements. The working group reportedly involves both government and industry level contacts, the latter between DCNS and PT PAL.







Crew of the new Philippine Navy Strategic Sealift Vessel BRP TARLAC (LD601) rush to board their vessel during the commissioning ceremony with three other vessels to coincide with the Philippine Navy's 118th anniversary on 1 June 2016 at South Harbor in Manila, Philippines. The 7,200t ship is the country's largest to date and is capable of transporting personnel, equipment and aid during humanitarian assistance and disaster response operations.
 
*PKR1 TAKES TO THE WATER*
On 18 January, Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding reported that its partner PT PAL had launched the first of two 2,365t PERUSAK KAWAL RUDAL (PKR) guided-missile frigates for the TNI AL. The ships represent a variant of Damen’s SIGMA (Ship Integrated Geometrical Modularity Approach) 10514 design and are intended primarily for anti-air, anti-surface, and anti-submarine warfare but will also be capable of taking on search and rescue, patrol and humanitarian support roles. 
SIGMA is a design approach intended to promote flexibility, cost-effectiveness efficient construction of modules on different sites and effective technology transfer, says Damen. For example, the PKRs are divided into six modules, four of which were built in PT PAL’s shipyards while the other two were built and tested at Damen’s facilities in the Netherlands. 
The project was initiated in 2010 and the contract for the first ship was awarded to Damen for first ship in December of that year, says the company, with first steel cut in January 2014, the keel laid that April at PT PAL's yard in Surabaya. The ToT effort involved more than 300 personnel from PT PAL, training of shipyard workers and improved shipyard infrastructure.




US and Indonesian Navies Enhance Maritime Partnerships, Advance Training Objectives during CARAT
The US and Indonesian Navies came together for the 22nd Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia bilateral exercise and exchange, 3-8 August 2016; taking place on the ground in Surabaya and in the waters and airspace of the Java and Bali Seas.
More than 500 US sailors participated in CARAT Indonesia alongside their counterparts from the Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL). The exercise featured complex at-sea training in surface and anti-submarine warfare, visit, board, search and seizure (VBSS) drills, mobile dive and salvage training, a gunnery exercise, maritime patrol operations, and exchanges between EOD technicians. 
Additionally, personnel from both nations exchanged best practices on naval tactics during a series of military seminars ashore. Numerous civil action projects, aviation seminars, sports exchanges, military law, and submarine warfare symposia were also conducted during the shore phase of the exercise. The US 7th Fleet band, Orient Express, also conducted numerous cultural outreach engagements with the TNI-AL Eastern Fleet band for local citizens of Surabaya. 
US units participating in the exercise included the ARLEIGH BURKE-class guided-missile destroyer USS SPRUANCE (DDG 111), a LOS ANGELES-class submarine, the rescue and salvage ship USNS SALVOR (T-ARS 52) with an embarked Mobile Diving and Salvage Unit (MDSU), the Expeditionary Fast Transport ship USNS MILLINOCKET (EPF-1), the Expeditionary Transfer Dock USNS MONTFORD POINT (T-ESD-1), a P-8A POSEIDON from Patrol Squadron (VP) 8, and civil engineers and technicians from Navy Mobile Construction Battalion (NMCB) FIVE and Explosive Ordnance Disposal Mobile Unit (EODMU) FIVE. 
Indonesia has been part of the CARAT exercise series since it began in 1995. After more than two decades of annual training events between the armed forces, CARAT Indonesia remains a model for cooperation that has evolved in complexity and enables both navies to refine operations and tactics in response to both traditional and non-traditional maritime security challenges.
CARAT Indonesia is part of a broader bilateral exercise series the US Navy conducts with nine partner navies in South and SE Asia to address shared maritime security priorities, strengthen maritime partnerships and enhance interoperability among participating forces.









Ships from the US and Royal Thai Navies break formation following the completion of a manoeuvring exercise at sea. (Photo: US Navy)






*
FIRST WARSHIP EXPORT*
The handover ceremony for the BRP TARLAC (LD 601) to the Philippine Navy on 8 May marked Indonesia’s first warship export. The Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV) is the first of two ordered by the neighbouring country. Based on the Indonesian Navy's MAKASSAR-class Landing Platform Dock (LPD) designed by DSME in South Korea, TARLAC was laid down on 22 January 2015 and launched a few days less than a year later on 18 January this year.

She arrived Manila on 16 May and commissioned on 1 June, 496 days after she was laid down.

This timescale indicates that PT PAL has passed the steepest part of its learning curve and has likely overcome the problems that stretched out construction of the second pair of Makassar class vessels that the company built for the TNI AL, the first two having been built in South Korea. KRI BANJARMASIN was laid down 19 Oct 2006 and commissioned 28 November 2009, a substantial 1,136 days later, while KRI BANDAR ACEH was laid down 7 December 2007 and commissioned on 21 March 2011, a build lasting 1,200 days; so 496 days for BRP TARLAC is a major improvement, although the company has some way to go to match DSME, though, as KRI SURABAYA, the second ship of the MAKASSAR-class, was laid down 7 December 2006 and commissioned just 237 days later on 1 August 2007.

A second vessel, as yet unnamed but with the pennant number LD 602, is under construction and expected to commission next year.



*FIGHTER PROCUREMENT*
The Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU) operates a small and somewhat eclectic fleet of US and Russian supersonic fighters generally considered inadequate to cover a vast territory. The country is in the market for more, with 180 wanted under the MEF (Minimum Essential Force) requirement; a target that is likely to be missed although some analysts believe 150 by 2025 is achievable. Perhaps more than any other capability, the fighter fleet has been a political football.

Recently modernised and expanded, the F-16 fleet has become the backbone of the TNI AL’s fast jet force, with further firepower enhancements likely thanks to a number of guided weapons recently cleared for sale to Indonesia by the US State Department. However, Sukhoi got a firm foothold in 1997 during the western embargo.







The single-seat Su-35S, which in some ways is more advanced than the Su-30SM, will focus much more on the air superiority role. The Su-35S likely represents the ultimate incarnation of the venerable FLANKER airframe design. The jet has been upgraded with a powerful IRBIS-E passive electronically scanned radar (PESA), new EO/IR scanners, data-links, a host of other upgrades and a vast arsenal of weapons. The Su-35 also features a lighter airframe combined a pair of upgraded AL-41F1S engines with three-dimensional thrust vectoring, which affords it excellent aerodynamic performance.


The first F16s were delivered nearly three decades ago in December 1989 following an order placed in 1986 for 12 F16A/B Block 15 Operational Capability Upgrade (OCU) standard aircraft, eight being single-seat A models and four two-seat Bs, under the Peace Bima-Sena I programme. Nine more Block 15 F16As were ordered in March 1996, but then President Soeharto cancelled in June 1997, annoyed by the US reaction to human rights violations in East Timor, and an order for 12 Su-30Ks was announced August of that year.

The first two Su-27s and two Su-30s were delivered in 2003. These were followed by three Su-27s and three Su-30s ordered in 2007, with the Su-30s delivered in 2008 and the Su-27s in 2009. More deliveries were reported in in 2010, followed by the last batch of two Su-30MK2s reported in September 2013, bringing the total to 16.

With the warming of Indonesian-US relations after the end of the embargo in 2005 came more F-16 orders, which the US Defense Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA) flagged up in November 2011 after Indonesia requested a sale for regeneration and upgrade of 24 F-16C/Ds and 28 engines as “excess defense articles.” As a result, 19 single-seat F16C Block 25 and 5 two-seat F16D Block 25 were delivered in 2014/15 under Peace Bima-Sena II, upgraded to Block 52ID specification.

On 3 September 2015, Indonesia reportedly selected the Sukhoi Su-35 as a replacement for its ageing fleet of 10 single-seat Northrop F-5Es and two F-5F two seaters. A contract for 8/10 aircraft was due to be signed in May, an intention that DefMin Ryachudu confirmed in early April ahead of a planned visit to Russia in May, however no signature has yet been reported. Projected procurement numbers have also changed radically, with an initial rumour of 150 dropping to 16 by September 2015 and eight to 10 in 2016. The first Su-35s are likely to arrive in 2018 at the earliest.

This uncertainty has kept the competition's hopes up with Saab offering the JAS 39 GRIPEN in February according to a 27 June report from the Antara news agency, citing head of Saab Indonesia Peter Carlqvist.

All variants are reportedly on offer including the GRIPEN A/B, C/D and GRIPEN NG E/F with around 16 aircraft sought, six of which could be built in Indonesia. Around 1,000 Indonesians could be involved in building all the aircraft locally and in Sweden as part of a transfer of technology and expertise.



*KFX/IFX*
Finally, the partnership with Korea on the “4.5 generation” KFX/IFX fighter programme seems to have taken a step forward in the light of a recent statement from PT Dirgantara boss Budi Santoso, who told Antara on 11 February that it will begin building the new jet within four years: “_We will begin producing them in 2020 and continue for the next 20 years_.”







KFX/IFX wind tunnel tests.


Following an initial agreement to cooperate reached in 2010, an a contract covering prototype construction in South Korea was signed in January between Indonesia’s MoD, South Korea’s Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA), PT Dirgantara, and Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI). Work is due to begin this year with completion expected in 2019.

TNI UA reportedly needs two squadrons, and the type is also to be exported from Indonesia. The funding commitment is estimated a U$8.3 billion and is to be split 80/20 between Korea and Indonesia, with an anticipated production run of 150 to 200 units, of which 50 are earmarked for Indonesia. However, respective figures of 120 and 80 have also been reported.

While the prototypes are to be built in South Korea, plans call for the rest of the TNI AL’s machines to be built locally and around 300 Indonesian personnel are set to “study and research” their production.

KAI and Lockheed Martin beat Korean Air and Airbus Defence at the end of March 2015 in the competition to design the aircraft, which is intended to have a combat radius 50% larger than that of the F-16 along with stealth design features.

The programme suffered a setback in September 2015 when the US government has blocked transfer of four key technologies, namely AESA radar, electro-optical targeting pods, IR Search and Track (IRST), and RF jamming equipment.

On 16 June came confirmation that South Korea has begun making alternative arrangements when Hanhwa Thales announced that the company had been chosen by the country’s Agency for Defence Development (ADD) to develop an AESA for the aircraft. The company intends to build the first prototype by June of next year, with a second to follow if it works as expected.



*MULTI-ROLE UTILITY AIRCRAFT AND UAVS*
The aerospace industry is long-established and PT Dirgantara has significant strength in licence building and co-production of Airbus and Bell helicopters and both cooperative and indigenous development of turboprop utility aircraft, airliners, and military transport and patrol aircraft derived from the CN235. The company also making parts for Airbus airliners and is building experience with UAVs.

New aircraft with military potential include the NC212i, which is latest incarnation of the Casa C212 utility transport and patrol aircraft family, the smaller N219 under development as a replacement for the venerable de Havilland Canada Twin OTTER, which it closely resembles. The company is also working on a further development of the CN235 in the form of a commercial feeder liner known as the CN245, which could spawn military variants of its own.







PT Dirgantara Indonesia is now ready for mass production of WULUNG UAV after getting (military) certification from Military Airworthiness Authority (MAA) on April 2016.


The WULUNG ISR UAV achieved a significant milestone with its certification by the Indonesian Military Airworthiness Authority, which PT Dirgantara announced on 26 April.

Jointly developed to meet an TNI AU requirement by the company, BPPT (the agency for the assessment and application of technology), and the MoD, WULUNG uses modular construction from composite materials. The UAV offers 2-3 hours endurance and a 100 km mission radius, limited by data link range, and a cruising altitude of 5,500 ft. Equipped to capture high definition stills and video imagery, the current EO surveillance equipment limits its useful operating altitude to 3,000 to 4,000 ft.

With production due to begin in early May, three systems are scheduled for delivery to MoD. A new WULUNG can be ready to fly within six weeks of placing an order, says the company, including three weeks to produce the structure and one or two weeks for integration and testing.



*TANKS, HEAVY AND MEDIUM*
The Indonesian Army (TNI AD) took delivery of the first eight of 61 LEOPARD 2A4 MBTs in May 2016. Upgraded by Rheinmetall to REVOLUTION urban warfare standard, they are part of an order totalling 103 MBTs designated LEOPARD 2RI fitted, for example, with bustle-mounted air conditioning.







The Indonesian Army took delivery of the first eight of 61 LEOPARD 2A4 MBTs in May 2016, which were upgraded by Rheinmetall to REVOLUTION urban warfare standard.




Other armoured vehicles from surplus German stocks have already been delivered, including 42 upgraded MARDER 1A3 IFVs along with 10 armoured recovery, mobile bridge and engineering vehicles. The deal also includes technology transfer to PT PINDAD.

Since 2014, the company has been working with Turkey's FNSS on a medium tank of 25-30t – with the lower figure preferred – as a replacement for the older AMX-13s and SCORPIONs. Armed with a 105mm gun, the chassis is intended to be capable of supporting an upgrade to a 120mm weapon. Two prototypes are to be built, one in Indonesia, one in Turkey, with the first expected to be revealed to the public in 2017.

PT PINDAD has recent experience in developing armoured vehicles, notably the 6x6 ANOA, which has a combat weight of 14t and can carry three crew and 10 troops. Production began in 2008 and continues, with more than 220 delivered so far. The company has also developed a fire support version known as the BADAK and equipped with a new all-welded hull and a CMI Defence CSE 90LP turret armed with a low-pressure 90mm gun.

With economic growth that most western countries can only envy, Indonesia looks set to achieve the military forces it believes it needs, if politics permit.



*Peter Donaldson*

http://monch.com/mpg/news/15-maritime/145-indonesian-modernisation-plans-and-capabilities.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*REAL TIME DATA*


At MAST Asia, C-MAX introduced its CM2 side scan sonar to MONS: “_We provide both the hardware and the software for the for the CM2 system,” _says *Hugh Frater, from C-MAX*,_ “which has multiple applications, including hydrographic survey work, port security and, in its military application, mine counter measure (MCM)_.”

The CM2 exists in two configurations: the DF (100/325kHz) and EDF (325/780kHz). In 100kHz mode, the DF is particularly useful for searching larger objects such as wrecks or freight containers, whereas in 325kHz mode it can distinguish smaller objects such as mooring ropes, anchor chains, anchors, rock or even seabed texture. The EDF on the other hand offers a higher resolution and gives the most detailed images.

“_Compared to a multibeam sonar, the CM2 provides real data information that can be analysed and acted upon immediately, as opposed to being processed later_,” continues Mr Frater. The system scans the seabed and provides a high-resolution picture that appears on the monitor of the operator and is also recorded for later viewing. It facilitates the detection of objects of interests and is therefore particularly useful for MCM in the naval domain.

“_We have sold systems to the Royal Australian Navy, the Indonesian Navy and the Malaysian Navy_,” concludes Mr Frater, “_which represents approximately 30% of our business_.”

Dr. Alix Valenti


http://monch.com/mpg/news/15-maritime/1671-mastc-max.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

madokafc said:


> *Indonesia Completes Installation of SATCOM Systems Across LPDs and Surface Combatants*
> 20 Juli 2017







*The Indonesian Navy has equipped a number of its ships with SATCOM systems. Move will improve ship-to-shore and ship-to-ship communications across the service (photo : Patrakom)*

Finally .. Indonesia Satcom installed in Indonesia Warship .... :thumbs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*NEWS*
*INDONESIAN MILSATCOM UPGRADED*


Airbus Defence & Space (DS) has signed Ultra Electronics, GigaSat (GigaSat) to its channel partner programme for SKYNET services. GigaSat will be offering Skynet services as part of their mobile and fly-away communications portfolio, to Indonesian Defence Forces operating within the Asia Pacific Region. Airbus DS is working with service providers to develop new partnerships to deliver highly resilient Skynet military satellite communication services to Asia Pacific region, following the move of its SKYNET 5A satellite from 6° East to 95° East to provide global X-band and UHF coverage in this region.

“_We have worked with GigaSat already for a number of years working with their extensive satellite terminal portfolio_,"* Steve Mills, Head of Global Sales and Marketing for Skynet 5 at Airbus DS*, said. "_This new partnership will enable GigaSat to offer Skynet services to their already strong terminal customer base; the services will primarily be using the newly relocated Skynet 5A satellite and enable users to operate in both the US and Asia regions_.”

“_GigaSat has a long history of providing integrated hardware solutions to our global satcom customers_," *Tom Cross, Business Unit Director for Ultra Electronics, GigaSat,* continued. "_This partnership with Airbus will for the first time allow us to also provide X-band and UHF Skynet services, and we are particularly excited about bringing this capability to the Indonesian market, where we have enjoyed strong customer relationships for many years_.”

Airbus DS owns and operates the hardened SKYNET X-band satellite constellation of eight satellites and the ground network to provide all Beyond Line of Sight (BLOS) communications to the UK Ministry of Defence. The contract also allows other NATO and allied governments such as members of the five-eyes community (besides UK, the USA, Australia, New Zealand and Canada) to use the Skynet system to augment their existing services.

*Tim Mahon*


http://monch.com/mpg/news/17-space/250-indonesian-milsatcom.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

Old Day ...







then design






Finally

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Perkuat Pertahanan Udara, TNI AU Pasang Radar dengan Radius 550 Km*
Kuntadi Kamis, 20 Juli 2017 - 18:29 WIB






KULONPROGO - TNI Angkatan Udara akan mengganti radar yang terpasang di Satradar TNI AU 215, Congot, Kabupaten Kulonprogo. Peralatan militer tersebut nantinya akan diganti dengan radar Weibel buatan Inggris untuk mendukung sistem pertahanan nasional. 

“Radar baru ini akan mampu menjelajah hingga 550 kilometer, setara Solo-Jakarta,” kata Komandan Satradar TNI AU 215 Congot, Mayor Lek Joko Dwi Maryanto, Kamis (20/7/2017).

Radar ini akan menjadi bagian dari alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista). Radar ini memiliki dua komponen besar yang terpisah, berupa primary surveillance radar (PSR) dan secondary surveillance radar (SSR).

"Radar ini sangat penting untuk mendukung tugas kita bidang Pertahanan Udara dan mengamankan perbatasan laut dan udara, mengingat di sebelah kita ada Australia,” ujarnya.

Radar ini akan mampu mendeteksi infiltirasi (pesawat dengan sengaja terbang melewati batas wilayah udara NKRI dengan mematikan transponder). PSR mampu menangkap dan mengidentifikasi target bergerak di wilayah udara tanpa transponder. Artinya bisa mendeteksi seluruh pesawat atau media yang terbang di udara dalam radius sekitar 300 kilometer. 

Sementara radar SSR, memantau media/wahana bergerak yang memakai transponder dengan radius sekitar 550 kilometer atau setara Solo-Jakarta. “Radar sudah dikirim dari Mako Kohanudnas Jakarta dengan pengawalan ketat TNI. Ini masih di perjalanan,” jelasnya. 

(poe)

https://nasional.sindonews.com/read/...-km-1500550577

weibel radar system from Danish

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

madokafc said:


> *Perkuat Pertahanan Udara, TNI AU Pasang Radar dengan Radius 550 Km*
> 
> KULONPROGO - TNI Angkatan Udara akan mengganti radar yang terpasang di Satradar TNI AU 215, Congot, Kabupaten Kulonprogo. Peralatan militer tersebut nantinya akan diganti dengan radar Weibel buatan Inggris untuk mendukung sistem pertahanan nasional.
> 
> weibel radar system from Danish

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

Radar Weibel

*One more to come for Natuna
*


> "Radar ini baru satu-satunya di Indonesia, nanti ada penambahan satu radar lagi yang akan ditempatkan di Tanjung Datuk Natuna, untuk mengantisipasi ancaman keamanan wilayah Laut Cina Selatan dan Singapura. Jadi ada dua radar baru, satu disini dan satunya di Natuna. Kalau total yang ada 20 radar lama, dengan penambahan ini Indonesia menjadi 22 radar," terang Mayor Lek Joko Dwi Maryanto.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Satradar Congot dilengkapi Radar Weibel buatan Denmark *
Kamis, 20 Juli 2017 21:46 WIB
Pewarta: Oleh Sutarmi

Kulon Progo (Antara Jogja) - Markas Satuan Radar 215 Congot TNI AU di Kabupaten Kulon Progo, Daerah Istimewa Yogyakarta, dilengkapi dengan radar Weibel buatan Denmark pada 2014 seharga Rp 190 miliar.

"Hari ini kami kedatangan radar baru, yakni radar jenis Weibel. Hari ini datang dari Jakarta melalui jalur darat," kata Komandan Satradar 215 Congot TNI AU Mayor Lek Joko Dwi Maryanto di Kulon Progo, Kamis.

Ia mengatakan radar Weibel diangkut dengan armada kontainer besar-besar yang dikawal POM Mabes TNI AU dan Korlantas Polri dari Jakarta ke Kulon Progo.

"Radar ini merupakan alat utama sistem pertahanan (Alutsista) kita. Kami diberi tanggung jawab mengoperasikan radar baru di Indonesia. Radar ini menggunakan teknologi terbaru, buatan 2014," katanya.

Joko mengatakan radar jenis Weibel tersebut memiliki dua sistem deteksi, yakni Primary Surveillance Radar (PSR) dan Secondary Surveillance Radar (SSR).

Menurutnya, PSR berfungsi menangkap dan mengidentifikasi target bergerak di wilayah udara yang terbang tanpa transponder dengan jarak sejauh 300 kilometer dari radius melingkar.

"Dari sini, PSR dapat memantau hingga Madiun (Jawa Timur) dan Jawa Barat," kata dia.

Ia menjelaskan tugas satuannya adalah pengamanan perbatasan, khususnya perbatasan wilayah laut dan udara.

"Ancaman kita adalah infiltrasi dari sektor udara yang menggunakan pesawat dengan cara mematikan transponder," katanya.

Sementara sistem SSR bisa memantau semua media bergerak yang memakai transpoder dengan dengan jarak jangkau 550 kilometer.

"Alat ini akan langsung dipasang dan langsung dapat difungsikan. Namun, menunggu masa uji coba, radar lama tetap difungsikan. Kalau sudah selesai dan siap beroperasi maka radar lama baru akan kami turunkan," katanya.

Menurut dia, radar Weibel sangat mendukung proyek pembangunan bandara New Yogyakarta International Airport (NYIA). Wilayah selatan dinilainya sangat riskan dengan adanya bandara baru ini.

"Kami bisa mengantisipasi itu karena Satradar 215 Congot menjadi penjaga keamanan angkasa dan laut selatan," katanya.

(U.KR-STR)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

Pindad farming machineries (cred : Pindad)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*we do really need more of this toys*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Radar Weibel*





















http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2017/07/radar-weibel-dipasang-di-satrad-215.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tuanhirang



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*KEMENHAN VERIFIKASI PEMINDAHAN TIGA BUMN INDUSTRI PERTAHANAN*
21 JULY 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Tim Aset dan Data Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) yang bertugas memverifikasi pemindahan tiga Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) ke Provinsi Lampung, mulai bekerja. Ketiga BUMN yang akan dipindahkan ke Lampung tersebut yakni PT Pindad, PT Dirgantara Indonesia, dan PT PAL Indonesia.

Melalui surat nomor B/1011/VII/2017/DJPOT tertanggal 17 Juli 2017, Kemenhan menginformasikan kepada Direktur Utama ketiga BUMN tersebut membantu Tim Aset dan Data memverifikasi rencana pemindahan tersebut ke Lampung. Surat ber tersebut menyebutkan dasar kerja Tim Aset dan Data Kemenhan yakni rencana relokasi pabrik/industri BUMN ke Lampung. Lalu, disposisi Menteri Pertahanan kepada Dirjen Pothan untuk mengkaji kemungkinan permindahan ketiga BUMN tersebut ke Lampung.

PT Pindad merupakan perusahaan industri dan manufaktur yang bergerak dalam pembuatan produk militer berpusat di Bandung, Jawa Barat dan Malang, Jawa Timur. Kemudian, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) industri pesawat terbang yang pertama dan satu-satunya di Indonesia dan di Asia Tenggara, berpusat di Bandung, sedangkan PT PAL memproduksi kapal perang dan kapal niaga, jasa perbaikan, pemeliharaan kapal, dan rekayasa yang berpusat di Surabaya, Jawa Timur.

Pada surat yang ditekan Direktur Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan (Pothan), Brigjen TNI Sunaryo itu, juga disebutkan Tim Aset dan Data memverifikasi data kondisi aset perusahaan, sumber daya manusia, dan infrastruktur pendukung. Masukan tersebut diperlukan sebagai self assesmen terkait analisa keuntungan dan kerugian (advantage/disadventage) terkait rencana relokasi tersebut ke Lampung.

Gubernur Lampung Muhammad Ridho Ficardo menyambut baik langkah Kemenhan tersebut. Menurut Ridho, Pemerintah Provinsi Lampung sejak awal melobi pusat untuk memanfaat potensi maritim Lampung sebagai rekokasi industri pertahanan. “Banyak lokasi yang kita tawarkan. Salah satunya Kawasan Industri Maritim (KIM) Tanggamus,” kata Gubernur.

Menurut Gubernur, KIM merupakan perwujudan kekuatan maritim Lampung. Untuk itu, Gubernur Ridho ingin mewujudkan KIM secepat mungkin. “Target ini sudah lama menjadi wacana dan secepat mungkin diwujudkan. Saat ini Tanggamus masuk perencanaan tiga kawasan industri marintim dalam agenda pemerintah pusat untuk percepatan pembangunan ekonomi Indonesia khususnya Provinsi Lampung,” kata Gubernur Ridho.

_Photo Ilustrasi : Inspektorat Jendral Kementerian Pertahanan, berkesempatan meninjau proses pembangunan kapal selam, peremajaan KRI Mahalayati serta melakukan peninjauan ke Kapal Frigate PKR-105 dan melakukan blusukan kebagian bagian kapal tersebut. (PT PAL)_

_Sumber : Lampung Pro_

*KEMHAN DAN KKIP TINJAU FASILITAS GALANGAN KAPAL PEMBUAT KAPAL BCM TNI AL*
21 JULY 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT




_Sekjen kunjungan PT Batamec Batam (Kemhan)_

Sekretaris Jenderal Kementerian Pertahanan (Sekjen Kemhan) Dr. Widodo didampingi Inspektur Jenderal (Irjen) Kemhan Letjen TNI Agus Sutomo bersama beberapa pejabat Kemhan dan juga Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan (KKIP) melakukan kunjungan ke perusahaan galangan kapal swasta nasional di Batam, PT Batamec _Shipyard,_ Kamis (20/7).

Kunjungan ini dalam rangka melihat secara langsung fasilitas dan kapabilitas atau kemampuan yang dimiliki oleh perusahaan galangan kapal swasta nasional tersebut yang saat ini juga sedang mengerjakan pembuatan kapal tanker atau kapal Bantu Cair Minyak (BCM) pesanan dari TNI Angkatan Laut.

Kunjungan Sekjen Kemhan beserta rombongan diterima langsung oleh Direktur PT Batamec _Shipyard_ Mulyono Adi yang didampingi oleh _Vice President_ PT Batamec _Shipyard_ Heronimus dan juga karyawan lainnnya. Kunjungan didahului dengan pemaparan oleh pihak PT Batamec Shipyard dilanjutkan dengan peninjauan secara langsung ke fasilitas produksi yang dimiliki galangan kapal tersebut.

Sekjen Kemhan dalam kesempatan tersebut mengatakan, kunjungan ini dalam rangka ingin melihat secara lansung fasilitas dan kemampuan PT Batamec _Shipyard._ Karena PT Batamec _Shipyard_ sudah cukup lama bekerjasama dengan Kemhan dan TNI, bahkan saat ini sedang proses satu buah kapal BCM yang kontraknya pada awal 2017. Sebelumnya, PT Batamec _Shipyard_ juga _overhaul_ beberapa KRI dan ini menunjukan sudah cukup lama.

Lebih lanjut Sekjen Kemhan mengatakan bahwa untuk memenuhi kebutuhan kapal terkait kebijakan pemerintah saat ini mewujudkan Indonesia sebagai poros maritim dunia dan juga kebijakan modernisasi kekuatan Alutsista TNI AL, maka tidak mungkin hal tersebut dapat dipenuhi dan dikerjakan oleh PT PAL atau BUMN lainnya, akan tetapi harus menggandeng juga seluruh industri galangan kapal dalam negeri.

“Dari konsekuensi tersebut, untuk itu Kemhan dan TNI berupaya proaktif untuk selalu melihat galangan kapal mana yang potensial dan memiliki kemampuan produksi guna memenuhi kebutuhan Alutsista TNI AL”, jelas Sekjen Kemhan.

Sementara itu, Direktur PT Batamec _Shipyard_ mengampaikan ucapan terima kasih atas kesempatannya dikunjungi oleh Kemhan dan KKIP. Menurutnya hal ini merupakan suatu kehormatan bagi seluruh jajaran PT Batamec _Shipyard._

Melalui kunjungan ini, Lebih lanjut pihaknya berharap kepada Kemhan selaku pembina industri strategis dalam negeri akan dapat mengenal lebih jauh dan dapat melihat langsung fasilitas dan kapabilitas yang ada dan juga kapal-kapal yang telah sukses dibangun oleh PT Batamec _Shipyard._

Selain itu, lebih lanjut PT Batamec Shipyard juga berharap mendapatkan sumbang saran dan masukan dari Kemhan dan KKIP untuk kemajuan yang lebih baik kedepan, sehingga PT Batamec _Shipyard_ yang juga sebagai bagian dari anak bangsa dapat turut berpartisipasi dapat meningkatkan kemampuan industri pertahanan dalam negeri guna memenuhi kebutuhan Alutsista TNI.

_Sumber : Pen Kemhan_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

madokafc said:


> FROM INDONESIA
> *KEMENHAN VERIFIKASI PEMINDAHAN TIGA BUMN INDUSTRI PERTAHANAN*
> 21 JULY 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
> Tim Aset dan Data Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) yang bertugas memverifikasi pemindahan tiga Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) ke Provinsi Lampung, mulai bekerja. Ketiga BUMN yang akan dipindahkan ke Lampung tersebut yakni PT Pindad, PT Dirgantara Indonesia, dan PT PAL Indonesia.
> 
> Melalui surat nomor B/1011/VII/2017/DJPOT tertanggal 17 Juli 2017, Kemenhan menginformasikan kepada Direktur Utama ketiga BUMN tersebut membantu Tim Aset dan Data memverifikasi rencana pemindahan tersebut ke Lampung. Surat ber tersebut menyebutkan dasar kerja Tim Aset dan Data Kemenhan yakni rencana relokasi pabrik/industri BUMN ke Lampung. Lalu, disposisi Menteri Pertahanan kepada Dirjen Pothan untuk mengkaji kemungkinan permindahan ketiga BUMN tersebut ke Lampung.
> 
> PT Pindad merupakan perusahaan industri dan manufaktur yang bergerak dalam pembuatan produk militer berpusat di Bandung, Jawa Barat dan Malang, Jawa Timur. Kemudian, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) industri pesawat terbang yang pertama dan satu-satunya di Indonesia dan di Asia Tenggara, berpusat di Bandung, sedangkan PT PAL memproduksi kapal perang dan kapal niaga, jasa perbaikan, pemeliharaan kapal, dan rekayasa yang berpusat di Surabaya, Jawa Timur.
> 
> Pada surat yang ditekan Direktur Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan (Pothan), Brigjen TNI Sunaryo itu, juga disebutkan Tim Aset dan Data memverifikasi data kondisi aset perusahaan, sumber daya manusia, dan infrastruktur pendukung. Masukan tersebut diperlukan sebagai self assesmen terkait analisa keuntungan dan kerugian (advantage/disadventage) terkait rencana relokasi tersebut ke Lampung.
> 
> Gubernur Lampung Muhammad Ridho Ficardo menyambut baik langkah Kemenhan tersebut. Menurut Ridho, Pemerintah Provinsi Lampung sejak awal melobi pusat untuk memanfaat potensi maritim Lampung sebagai rekokasi industri pertahanan. “Banyak lokasi yang kita tawarkan. Salah satunya Kawasan Industri Maritim (KIM) Tanggamus,” kata Gubernur.
> 
> Menurut Gubernur, KIM merupakan perwujudan kekuatan maritim Lampung. Untuk itu, Gubernur Ridho ingin mewujudkan KIM secepat mungkin. “Target ini sudah lama menjadi wacana dan secepat mungkin diwujudkan. Saat ini Tanggamus masuk perencanaan tiga kawasan industri marintim dalam agenda pemerintah pusat untuk percepatan pembangunan ekonomi Indonesia khususnya Provinsi Lampung,” kata Gubernur Ridho.
> 
> _Photo Ilustrasi : Inspektorat Jendral Kementerian Pertahanan, berkesempatan meninjau proses pembangunan kapal selam, peremajaan KRI Mahalayati serta melakukan peninjauan ke Kapal Frigate PKR-105 dan melakukan blusukan kebagian bagian kapal tersebut. (PT PAL)_
> 
> _Sumber : Lampung Pro_
> 
> *KEMHAN DAN KKIP TINJAU FASILITAS GALANGAN KAPAL PEMBUAT KAPAL BCM TNI AL*
> 21 JULY 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sekjen kunjungan PT Batamec Batam (Kemhan)_
> 
> Sekretaris Jenderal Kementerian Pertahanan (Sekjen Kemhan) Dr. Widodo didampingi Inspektur Jenderal (Irjen) Kemhan Letjen TNI Agus Sutomo bersama beberapa pejabat Kemhan dan juga Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan (KKIP) melakukan kunjungan ke perusahaan galangan kapal swasta nasional di Batam, PT Batamec _Shipyard,_ Kamis (20/7).
> 
> Kunjungan ini dalam rangka melihat secara langsung fasilitas dan kapabilitas atau kemampuan yang dimiliki oleh perusahaan galangan kapal swasta nasional tersebut yang saat ini juga sedang mengerjakan pembuatan kapal tanker atau kapal Bantu Cair Minyak (BCM) pesanan dari TNI Angkatan Laut.
> 
> Kunjungan Sekjen Kemhan beserta rombongan diterima langsung oleh Direktur PT Batamec _Shipyard_ Mulyono Adi yang didampingi oleh _Vice President_ PT Batamec _Shipyard_ Heronimus dan juga karyawan lainnnya. Kunjungan didahului dengan pemaparan oleh pihak PT Batamec Shipyard dilanjutkan dengan peninjauan secara langsung ke fasilitas produksi yang dimiliki galangan kapal tersebut.
> 
> Sekjen Kemhan dalam kesempatan tersebut mengatakan, kunjungan ini dalam rangka ingin melihat secara lansung fasilitas dan kemampuan PT Batamec _Shipyard._ Karena PT Batamec _Shipyard_ sudah cukup lama bekerjasama dengan Kemhan dan TNI, bahkan saat ini sedang proses satu buah kapal BCM yang kontraknya pada awal 2017. Sebelumnya, PT Batamec _Shipyard_ juga _overhaul_ beberapa KRI dan ini menunjukan sudah cukup lama.
> 
> Lebih lanjut Sekjen Kemhan mengatakan bahwa untuk memenuhi kebutuhan kapal terkait kebijakan pemerintah saat ini mewujudkan Indonesia sebagai poros maritim dunia dan juga kebijakan modernisasi kekuatan Alutsista TNI AL, maka tidak mungkin hal tersebut dapat dipenuhi dan dikerjakan oleh PT PAL atau BUMN lainnya, akan tetapi harus menggandeng juga seluruh industri galangan kapal dalam negeri.
> 
> “Dari konsekuensi tersebut, untuk itu Kemhan dan TNI berupaya proaktif untuk selalu melihat galangan kapal mana yang potensial dan memiliki kemampuan produksi guna memenuhi kebutuhan Alutsista TNI AL”, jelas Sekjen Kemhan.
> 
> Sementara itu, Direktur PT Batamec _Shipyard_ mengampaikan ucapan terima kasih atas kesempatannya dikunjungi oleh Kemhan dan KKIP. Menurutnya hal ini merupakan suatu kehormatan bagi seluruh jajaran PT Batamec _Shipyard._
> 
> Melalui kunjungan ini, Lebih lanjut pihaknya berharap kepada Kemhan selaku pembina industri strategis dalam negeri akan dapat mengenal lebih jauh dan dapat melihat langsung fasilitas dan kapabilitas yang ada dan juga kapal-kapal yang telah sukses dibangun oleh PT Batamec _Shipyard._
> 
> Selain itu, lebih lanjut PT Batamec Shipyard juga berharap mendapatkan sumbang saran dan masukan dari Kemhan dan KKIP untuk kemajuan yang lebih baik kedepan, sehingga PT Batamec _Shipyard_ yang juga sebagai bagian dari anak bangsa dapat turut berpartisipasi dapat meningkatkan kemampuan industri pertahanan dalam negeri guna memenuhi kebutuhan Alutsista TNI.
> 
> _Sumber : Pen Kemhan_



Why moved? Why not build new facility?

In my opinion new facilities should be :
Pindad : Kalimantan, because land border, of course
PT. DI : Sulawesi, because it is in the center of the country
PT. Pal : Eastern (Papua) or Western (Sumatera) part of Indonesia. Papua would be OK, to spread industrialization. Beside that not many shipbuilding exist in Papua.

With the new facilities, production capability would be enhanced, and if one facilities happen to be attacked, there will be another facility still up and running.

As for facility in Lampung all I think is : Dont put your egg in 1 basket (In this case : 3 different defense company in 1 same province)


----------



## Nike

Var Dracon said:


> Why moved? Why not build new facility?
> 
> In my opinion new facilities should be :
> Pindad : Kalimantan, because land border, of course
> PT. DI : Sulawesi, because it is in the center of the country
> PT. Pal : Eastern (Papua) or Western (Sumatera) part of Indonesia. Papua would be OK, to spread industrialization. Beside that not many shipbuilding exist in Papua.
> 
> With the new facilities, production capability would be enhanced, and if one facilities happen to be attacked, there will be another facility still up and running.
> 
> As for facility in Lampung all I think is : Dont put your egg in 1 basket (In this case : 3 different defense company in 1 same province)



what would be moved is their HQ, design center, built new production facilities and research center, meanwhile most of the production facilities still at their current place


----------



## Nike

*Megawati impikan kejayaan kekuatan militer Indonesia*
Jumat, 21 Juli 2017 21:49 WIB - 1.212 Views

Pewarta: Syaiful Hakim





Megawati Soekarnoputri. (ANTARA /Rosa Panggabean )

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Presiden ke-5 RI Megawati Soekarnoputri mengimpikan kejayaan kembali kekuatan militer Indonesia sebagaimana pernah terjadi pada masa pemerintahan Presiden Soekarno di mana Indonesia dikenal sebagai negara paling kuat di belahan bumi bagian selatan. 

"Sudah saatnya kita rancang kedaulatan dan keberdikarian angkatan perang Indonesia agar disegani kembali di dunia internasional," kata Megawati saat memberikan pembekalan kepada 437 calon perwira TNI di Aula Gatot Subroto, Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Jumat.

Di sisi lain, Megawati mengingatkan bahwa tantangan dan ancaman yang dihadapi sekarang ini semakin kompleks, yang tidak cukup dihadapi dengan peralatan militer.

Perkembangan modern telah menyeret negara-negara pada suatu kondisi peperangan yang tidak kasat mata yang dikenal dengan istilah "proxy war". Perang modern ini adalah sebuah ujian berat, tidak hanya bagi TNI, tetapi juga terhadap seluruh elemen bangsa. 

"Kita menghadapi kejahatan keuangan internasional, perdagangan manusia, peredaran narkotika, serta terorisme yang melibatkan lintas negara," katanya.

Menurut Megawati, tujuan utama perang tidak langsung itu sama, yakni mencoba memecah belah bangsa dan menguasai Indonesia yang begitu kaya. 

"Mereka (asing) yang berkolaborasi dengan para penjual bangsa, akan terus memperlemah kedaulatan politik, ekonomi, dan sistem sosial kita. Menghadapi ancaman tersebut maka kita tidak hanya berjuang mewujudkan TNI sebagai tentara rakyat dengan alutsista modern," katanya. 

Sebab, lanjut Megawati, senjata modern bukanlah hal utama. Sejarah perjuangan kemerdekaan bangsa membuktikan bahwa senjata yang paling hebat adalah semangat perjuangan dan komitmen total bagi bangsa dan negara Indonesia. 

"Hal ini juga ditegaskan oleh Bung Karno pada saat peresmian Lembaga Pertahanan Nasional pada 20 Mei 1965. 

"Asal semangat berkobar dan bersatu, kita bisa menundukkan musuh paling hebat sekalipun. Persatuan rakyat adalah senjata yang sehebat-hebatnya," kata Megawati mengutip pidato Bung Karno.

Ketua Dewan Pengarah Unit Kerja Presiden Pembinaan Ideologi Pancasila (UKP-PIP) juga mengingatkan bahwa perang ideologi juga masih terus terjadi untuk menggantikan Pancasila.

Oleh karena itu, kata dia, sangat penting untuk membumikan Pancasila dalam kehidupan berbangsa dan bernegara, dan itu merupakan tugas bersama.

"Pembumian Pancasila ini sangatlah penting guna mewujudkan Indonesia yang berdaulat di bidang politik, berdiri di atas kaki sendiri (berdikari) di bidang ekonomi, dan berkepribadian dalam kebudayaan," katanya.

Dengan Pancasila, pemerintahan negara Republik Indonesia memiliki tanggung jawab melindungi segenap bangsa dan seluruh tumpah darah Indonesia.

"Tugas ini memerlukan kekuatan pertahanan yang solid, dengan TNI sebagai tulang punggung utama," ucapnya.

Di hadapan Megawati, Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo meminta kepada Komisi I DPR RI untuk mendesak pemerintah agar mempercepat pengadaan Alat Utama Sistem Persenjataan (Alutsista) berupa kapal selam kilo class dan pesawat jenis Sukhoi SU-35 untuk TNI Angkatan Udara.

"Mudah-mudahan Komisi I DPR bergerak cepat menekan Kementerian Pertahanan mempercepat pengadaan kapal selam dan Sukhoi," ujar Gatot.

Ia pun mengapresiasi Megawati Soekarnoputri saat menjadi presiden yang berani membeli pesawat dan senjata dari Rusia meskipun kondisi Indonesia saat itu tengah kritis lantaran diembargo Amerika Serikat.

"Hasilnya kita ditakuti karena punya Sukhoi. Semoga ini dapat memacu Komisi I untuk mempercepat (pengadaan) sehingga angkatan darat, udara, dan laut dapat hebat seperti dulu," tegas Gatot. 

(T.S037/S024)
Editor: Ruslan Burhani

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

madokafc said:


> *Megawati impikan kejayaan kekuatan militer Indonesia*
> Jumat, 21 Juli 2017 21:49 WIB - 1.212 Views
> 
> Pewarta: Syaiful Hakim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megawati Soekarnoputri. (ANTARA /Rosa Panggabean )
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Presiden ke-5 RI Megawati Soekarnoputri mengimpikan kejayaan kembali kekuatan militer Indonesia sebagaimana pernah terjadi pada masa pemerintahan Presiden Soekarno di mana Indonesia dikenal sebagai negara paling kuat di belahan bumi bagian selatan.
> 
> "Sudah saatnya kita rancang kedaulatan dan keberdikarian angkatan perang Indonesia agar disegani kembali di dunia internasional," kata Megawati saat memberikan pembekalan kepada 437 calon perwira TNI di Aula Gatot Subroto, Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Jumat.
> 
> Di sisi lain, Megawati mengingatkan bahwa tantangan dan ancaman yang dihadapi sekarang ini semakin kompleks, yang tidak cukup dihadapi dengan peralatan militer.
> 
> Perkembangan modern telah menyeret negara-negara pada suatu kondisi peperangan yang tidak kasat mata yang dikenal dengan istilah "proxy war". Perang modern ini adalah sebuah ujian berat, tidak hanya bagi TNI, tetapi juga terhadap seluruh elemen bangsa.
> 
> "Kita menghadapi kejahatan keuangan internasional, perdagangan manusia, peredaran narkotika, serta terorisme yang melibatkan lintas negara," katanya.
> 
> Menurut Megawati, tujuan utama perang tidak langsung itu sama, yakni mencoba memecah belah bangsa dan menguasai Indonesia yang begitu kaya.
> 
> "Mereka (asing) yang berkolaborasi dengan para penjual bangsa, akan terus memperlemah kedaulatan politik, ekonomi, dan sistem sosial kita. Menghadapi ancaman tersebut maka kita tidak hanya berjuang mewujudkan TNI sebagai tentara rakyat dengan alutsista modern," katanya.
> 
> Sebab, lanjut Megawati, senjata modern bukanlah hal utama. Sejarah perjuangan kemerdekaan bangsa membuktikan bahwa senjata yang paling hebat adalah semangat perjuangan dan komitmen total bagi bangsa dan negara Indonesia.
> 
> "Hal ini juga ditegaskan oleh Bung Karno pada saat peresmian Lembaga Pertahanan Nasional pada 20 Mei 1965.
> 
> "Asal semangat berkobar dan bersatu, kita bisa menundukkan musuh paling hebat sekalipun. Persatuan rakyat adalah senjata yang sehebat-hebatnya," kata Megawati mengutip pidato Bung Karno.
> 
> Ketua Dewan Pengarah Unit Kerja Presiden Pembinaan Ideologi Pancasila (UKP-PIP) juga mengingatkan bahwa perang ideologi juga masih terus terjadi untuk menggantikan Pancasila.
> 
> Oleh karena itu, kata dia, sangat penting untuk membumikan Pancasila dalam kehidupan berbangsa dan bernegara, dan itu merupakan tugas bersama.
> 
> "Pembumian Pancasila ini sangatlah penting guna mewujudkan Indonesia yang berdaulat di bidang politik, berdiri di atas kaki sendiri (berdikari) di bidang ekonomi, dan berkepribadian dalam kebudayaan," katanya.
> 
> Dengan Pancasila, pemerintahan negara Republik Indonesia memiliki tanggung jawab melindungi segenap bangsa dan seluruh tumpah darah Indonesia.
> 
> "Tugas ini memerlukan kekuatan pertahanan yang solid, dengan TNI sebagai tulang punggung utama," ucapnya.
> 
> Di hadapan Megawati, Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo meminta kepada Komisi I DPR RI untuk mendesak pemerintah agar mempercepat pengadaan Alat Utama Sistem Persenjataan (Alutsista) berupa kapal selam kilo class dan pesawat jenis Sukhoi SU-35 untuk TNI Angkatan Udara.
> 
> "Mudah-mudahan Komisi I DPR bergerak cepat menekan Kementerian Pertahanan mempercepat pengadaan kapal selam dan Sukhoi," ujar Gatot.
> 
> Ia pun mengapresiasi Megawati Soekarnoputri saat menjadi presiden yang berani membeli pesawat dan senjata dari Rusia meskipun kondisi Indonesia saat itu tengah kritis lantaran diembargo Amerika Serikat.
> 
> "Hasilnya kita ditakuti karena punya Sukhoi. Semoga ini dapat memacu Komisi I untuk mempercepat (pengadaan) sehingga angkatan darat, udara, dan laut dapat hebat seperti dulu," tegas Gatot.
> 
> (T.S037/S024)
> Editor: Ruslan Burhani
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


wow, kilo class will come...

Jakarta - TNI Commander General Gatot Nurmantyo hopes the House of Representatives Commission I and Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu immediately discussed the purchase of the Sukhoi 35 and Russia's Kilo Class submarines. The goal is for the TNI can have modern armaments.

"Hopefully with this Commission I can press the defense minister, so that Sukhoi 35 and class kilo ships can be realized together air and naval forces," said General Gatot Nurmantyo in the debriefing event attended by Commission I of the House of Representatives TNI, Cilangkap, East Jakarta, on Friday (7/21/2017).

In the event, was also present President of the 5th President Megawati Soekarnoputri. The PDIP also briefly provided briefings to prospective teenage military officers at the same event.

According to General Gatot, F5 Tiger aircraft owned by Indonesia can not fly. Moreover, the purchase of Sukhoi 35 and Kilo Class submarines is already the Minimum Essential Force (MEF) program plan, but the purchase of the aircraft has yet to materialize.

"Aircraft F5 Tiger can not fly, we have launched the Sukhoi 35 in 1.5 years of program until now there is no while there is a commission I," said Gatot.

In addition, Gatot said South Korea and Vietnam have also purchased the Kilo Class submarine. But Indonesia does not have the submarine.

"Even now, South Korea is buying a kilo-class ship, and Vietnam is now brave on the border because it has a class kilo submarine, and hopefully it will trigger and trigger the commission 1 representative," said the 4-star general.

"And now it's like Mrs. Mega said that we should immediately buy the main tool in weapon system that can increase the capability of TNI, and hopefully in the near future we will soon exist because it has long been empty," said Gatot.
(Fai / elz) 
detik


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Var Dracon said:


> Why moved? Why not build new facility?
> 
> In my opinion new facilities should be :
> Pindad : Kalimantan, because land border, of course
> PT. DI : Sulawesi, because it is in the center of the country
> PT. Pal : Eastern (Papua) or Western (Sumatera) part of Indonesia. Papua would be OK, to spread industrialization. Beside that not many shipbuilding exist in Papua.
> 
> With the new facilities, production capability would be enhanced, and if one facilities happen to be attacked, there will be another facility still up and running.
> 
> As for facility in Lampung all I think is : Dont put your egg in 1 basket (In this case : 3 different defense company in 1 same province)


Not enough space i guess, pindad and DI are located on a crowded area, that's make expansion hard to do, especially for DI, i guess new location in lampung are not on the same area for DI, Pindad And Pal, i my self support this idea


----------



## Svantana

Reporter: Hendra Friana
July 21st, 2017 reads normal 1 minute
*
TNI Commander: "Air Force is now the most severe condition"*

The TNI commander called the condition of the TNI AU alutsista currently at its worst, in contrast to President Megawati Soekarnoputri's administration.

Tirto.id - In the presence of the 5th President Megawati Soekarnoputri, TNI Commander General Gatot Nurmantyo criticized the alutsista policy in the government today.

According to General Gatot condition of Air Force alutsista (AU) Indonesia is now the worst in the history of the Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia stands. According to him, it is because the procurement of aircraft ordered by the Air Force has not been realized by the Ministry of Defense under the leadership of Ryamizard Ryacudu.

"The air force is now the most severe since the Republic of Indonesia established, because LF 3 from last year has not been sent and proclaimed Sukhoi SU 35 already a year and a half until now there has not been," said General Gatot in the Taruna / Taruni briefing at the Headquarters TNI, Cilangkap, East Jakarta, on Friday (7/21/2017).

In fact, Gatot said, when Megawati Sukarnoputri served as president, the condition of TNI AU is best compared to other forces.

"So I need to explain here that the Indonesian Armed Forces have the most sophisticated security tools and weapons system is there when Mrs. Megawati," she said in front of Megawati who attended the event.

Due to the bad condition of TNI AU equipment, Gatot claimed to have asked members of the House of Representatives (DPR) commission of the PDIP faction who also attended the meeting to encourage the Ministry of Defense accelerating the TNI Alutsista, both the army, the sea and the air.

"Hopefully after this commission 1 can move quickly pressing Kemenhan to speed up the Sukhoi SU-35 and Russian-made Kilo Class submarines," he said.

Because, said Gatot, Indonesia's sovereignty determined one of them by the existence of Alutista. "Even now, South Korea's army is buying a kilo-class submarine, and Vietnam is now getting brave because its navy is stronger," he added.

Meanwhile, on the same occasion, Megawati conveyed that alutsista is not the main thing in facing the threat in this modern era war.

The reason for Megawati, the nation's independence history proves that the most powerful weapon is spirit, as well as full commitment in striving.

"This is confirmed Bung Karno at the inauguration of the National Defense Institute, on May 20, 1965: the origin of the spirit of blazing and united, we can subdue even the most powerful enemy," he said.

Read also related articles TNI AU or other interesting writing Hendra Friana
(Tirto.id - hen / agu)


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Ga ngerti gw kenapa tni al-kemenhan masih ngebet ma kilo!! Kan banyak type lontong yg disodorin buat tot yg lbh bagus dr kilo
Jangan2 ngiler kickbacknya lagi......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Mungkin karna ada bu mega... Ngomongny kilo kilo


----------



## nufix

initial_d_mk2 said:


> Ga ngerti gw kenapa tni al-kemenhan masih ngebet ma kilo!! Kan banyak type lontong yg disodorin buat tot yg lbh bagus dr kilo
> Jangan2 ngiler kickbacknya lagi......



various bidders have various backchannel lobbying, I know this from personal experience hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Svantana said:


> Reporter: Hendra Friana
> July 21st, 2017 reads normal 1 minute
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, on the same occasion, Megawati conveyed that alutsista is not the main thing in facing the threat in this modern era war.
> 
> The reason for Megawati, the nation's independence history proves that the most powerful weapon is spirit, as well as full commitment in striving.
> 
> "
> (Tirto.id - hen / agu)



Lawan tuh liaoning pake bambu dan semangat 45.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

striver44 said:


> Lawqn tuh liaoning pake bambu


This is the 21st century. Tomahawk missile beat "National Spirit (tm.)" 100/10 times. 

We have to modernize our weapon systems or be obsolete when the next war comes.


----------



## striver44

Reashot Xigwin said:


> This is the 21st century. Tomahawk missile beat "National Spirit (tm.)" 100/10 times.
> 
> We have to modernize our weapon systems or be obsolete when the next war comes.


Let our children and grandchildrens know that their ancestors beat foreign power armed with tomahawk and sweet *** jets


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, US joint exercise ends*
Sabtu, 22 Juli 2017 06:36 WIB - 892 Views

Sidoarjo, E Java (ANTARA News) - The five-day Indonesia-US joint exercise themed Marines Tactical Warfare Simulation (MTWS) ended on Friday.

Assistant for operation to the Commander of Marine Corps, Colonel Nanang Saefulloh, representing the commander of the Marine corps, Brigadier General Lukman, S.T., M.Si (Han), closed the joint exercise at Bhumi Marinir in Gedangan, Sidoarjo, East Java.

During the five-day exercise, naval soldiers of the two countries took part in the command post exercise, he stated.

"The participants also took part in a series of activities, ranging from planning, management, coordination, and decision-making process to soldiers mobilization simulation, in an integrated manner," he noted. 

The exercise also included ways to handle the impact of natural disasters such as earthquakes, tsunamis, and volcanic eruptions. 

"This exercise is important to forge cooperation and mutual understanding in military planning process between the two countries," he revealed. 

(S012/INE/B003)

Reported by Indra Setiawan 

EDITED BY INE.
Editor: Suryanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

Joint ITS (10 November Technological Institute) -- UBL (Budi Luhur University) -- PT Fin Komodo Teknologi (National Car producer and defense contractor) Electric Vehicle for 2018 Dakkar Rally named BLITS





Design is 100% complete and now ready for production




Will be eqiupped with electric motor with 100 HP at 6000 RPM. Also 75 kWh battery. Projected range is 200 km.
Two units planned, one is fully electric and another is hybrid.





TNI may use this BLITS EV as scout, fast attack, and/or infiltration vehicle.
Because using electric power, heat signature and sound is lowered, and it's perfect for special force troops. Because no emission, it is good for environment. Maybe only few dozens would be produced for racing, so if TNI buy these, it will support Mobnas (national car) development.

I hope TNI will be interested with this. Before this PT FKT already produced off road vehicle for civilian and military use, namely Fin Komodo :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

RI-PNG Border Patrol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Sunday 23 July 2017, 15:35 WIB
*TNI AU Continues to Strengthen Air Defense at the Border*
Arbi Anugrah - detikNews




Banyumas - TNI AU Chief of Staff Air Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto said the Air Force (AU) continues to strengthen the air defense of the Republic of Indonesia in the outer islands bordering other countries such as Natuna, Tarakan, Morotai, Biak, Merauke and Kupang.

"In Kupang, in this case we will also build a base in Slaru according to the policy of the TNI Commander and now it is running," TNI spokesman Hadi Tjahjanto told reporters at Pendapa Kecamatan Banyumas on Sunday (23/7/2017).

According to him, the air force itself on the second strategic plan 2014-2019 will also continue to be strengthened, including the procurement of fighter aircraft, Hercules type J aircraft and the addition of training aircraft, including helicopters and radar.

"The most important thing is the addition of 12 radars, so it can be guarded to observe the entire territory of NKRI," he explained.

In addition, he continued, to maintain the integrity of NKRI in the second renstra that is in Natuna and Tarakan will be placed unmanned aircraft that can fly up to 36 hours.

"The most important thing is the placement of drones (unmanned) in Natuna and Tarakan with the ability to fly for 24 hours to 36 hours with a range of 2,000 kilometers," he said.

While on the third renstra will start working on Morotai until the entire territory of Indonesia can be seen and watched from the ocean to the mainland.

He added later all the information can be monitored and can be spread to units under it. Everything uses a digital system so that incoming information can not be deceived anymore.

"The second Resrtra is being started and will be continued on the third strategic plan.Navy, air and ground on our border can be a commando," concluded Hadi.
(Arb / bgs)

https://news.detik.com/berita-jawa-...-terus-perkuat-pertahanan-udara-di-perbatasan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Svantana said:


> Sunday 23 July 2017, 15:35 WIB
> *TNI AU Continues to Strengthen Air Defense at the Border*
> Arbi Anugrah - detikNews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banyumas - TNI AU Chief of Staff Air Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto said the Air Force (AU) continues to strengthen the air defense of the Republic of Indonesia in the outer islands bordering other countries such as Natuna, Tarakan, Morotai, Biak, Merauke and Kupang.
> 
> "In Kupang, in this case we will also build a base in Slaru according to the policy of the TNI Commander and now it is running," TNI spokesman Hadi Tjahjanto told reporters at Pendapa Kecamatan Banyumas on Sunday (23/7/2017).
> 
> According to him, the air force itself on the second strategic plan 2014-2019 will also continue to be strengthened, including the procurement of fighter aircraft, Hercules type J aircraft and the addition of training aircraft, including helicopters and radar.
> 
> "The most important thing is the addition of 12 radars, so it can be guarded to observe the entire territory of NKRI," he explained.
> 
> In addition, he continued, to maintain the integrity of NKRI in the second renstra that is in Natuna and Tarakan will be placed unmanned aircraft that can fly up to 36 hours.
> 
> "The most important thing is the placement of drones (unmanned) in Natuna and Tarakan with the ability to fly for 24 hours to 36 hours with a range of 2,000 kilometers," he said.
> 
> While on the third renstra will start working on Morotai until the entire territory of Indonesia can be seen and watched from the ocean to the mainland.
> 
> He added later all the information can be monitored and can be spread to units under it. Everything uses a digital system so that incoming information can not be deceived anymore.
> 
> "The second Resrtra is being started and will be continued on the third strategic plan.Navy, air and ground on our border can be a commando," concluded Hadi.
> (Arb / bgs)
> 
> https://news.detik.com/berita-jawa-...-terus-perkuat-pertahanan-udara-di-perbatasan



versi Indo





FROM INDONESIA
*KSAU BICARA RENSTRA KEDUA DAN KETIGA*
23 JULY 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto mengatakan dalam rencana strategis (renstra) kedua, TNI AU segera memperkuat sistem pertahanan di sejumlah wilayah Indonesia.

“Renstra kedua, kami akan memperkuat di Natuna, kemudian di Tarakan, Morotai, Biak, Merauke, kemudian di Kupang. Dalam hal ini kami juga akan membangun pangkalan yang ada di Selaru sesuai dengan kebijakan-kebijakan Panglima TNI,” katanya usai membuka kegiatan Bakti Sosial dan Karya Bakti TNI Angkatan Udara di Kabupaten Banyumas, Jawa Tengah, Minggu.

Sementara yang sedang berjalan untuk renstra kedua 2014-2019, kata dia, TNI AU juga akan memperkuat sistem pertahanan di antaranya pengadaan pesawat tempur pengganti pesawat F-5.

Selain itu, lanjut dia, penambahan pesawat Hercules tipe J, penambahan pesawat-pesawat latih termasuk pesawat helikopter, dan penambahan 12 radar.

Menurut dia, penambahan radar itu sangat penting karena bisa mengawal dan mengamati seluruh wilayah Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia.

“Dan yang sangat penting lagi, rencana pesawat `drone` tanpa awak di Natuna dan Tarakan dengan kemampuan MALE (pesawat tanpa awak buatan PT Dirgantara Indonesia), terbang 24 jam sampai 36 jam dengan jarak jangkau kurang lebih 2.000 kilometer. Itu yang akan kami tempatkan dalam renstra kedua ini di Tarakan dan Natuna,” katanya.

Sementara dalam renstra ketiga, kata dia, TNI AU akan menempatkan pesawat tanpa awak di Morotai dan Selaru.

Dengan demikian, lanjut dia, TNI AU dapat melihat pengamanan di hampir seluruh wilayah Indonesia mulai dari samudra hingga daratan dengan menggunakan pesawat tanpa awak.

Terkait dengan hal itu, KSAU mengatakan pihaknya telah membangun jaringan komunikasi data (network centric corporation) di TNI AU dan akan dikembangkan di Markas Besar TNI.

“Kemungkinan juga pada tingkatan yang lebih tinggi sehingga seluruh informasi di negeri kita ini bisa terpantau dari `drone` dan bisa disebarkan ke seluruh satuan-satuan yang ada di bawah dan tidak bisa dibohongi karena semua menggunakan sistem digital yang bisa dibaca, di mana ada ancaman, entah itu ancaman laut, ancaman darat, ancaman udara, itu yang sekarang sedang kita bangun,” katanya.

Ia mengharapkan pada renstra ketiga, dari TNI Angkatan Laut, Angkatan Udara, dan Angkatan Darat yang ada di perbatasan sudah satu komando dalam jaringan komunikasi data atau “network centric corporation”.

_Photo : MALE UAV ANKA TAI [Aviation Analysis Wing]_

_Sumber : Antara Jateng_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*JELANG LATIHAN ANCAB, PRAJURIT YONARMED 1 KOSTRAD TERUS ASAH KEMAMPUAN*
23 JULY 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT







_Batalyon Artileri Medan 1 Kostrad menggelar Latihan Menembak Senjata Berat Teknis (Latbakjatratnis), Selasa (18/7/17)._

Batalyon Artileri Medan 1 Kostrad terus mengasah kemampuan para prajuritnya guna menghadapi latihan Antar Kecabangan (Ancab) yang akan dihelat bulan Agustus mendatang. Kali ini, Yonarmed 1 Kostrad menggelar Latihan Menembak Senjata Berat Teknis (Latbakjatratnis), Selasa (18/7/17).

Latihan yang diselenggarakan di Pusat Latihan Tempur (Puslatpur) 5 Marinir, Kabupaten Situbondo ini digelar selama 5 hari, mulai tanggal 17 – 21 Juli 2017. Pada pelaksanaannya, Yonarmed 1 Kostrad mengerahkan 12 pucuk Roket MLRS Astros ll berasal dari 2 Baterai tempur.

Komandan Yonarmed 1 Kostrad, Letkol Arm Rico Ricardo Sirait, B.S, M.D.S menyampaikan, Latihan menembak senjata berat yang dilaksanakan ini sebagai bentuk puncak menghadapai Latihan Antar Kecabangan yang akan diikuti oleh Yonarmed 1 Kostrad di Baturaja, awal Agustus nanti.

“Roket MLRS Astros ll merupakan senjata canggih berupa peluncur roket dengan mobilitas dan fleksibilitas tinggi yang memiliki efek gentar terhadap musuh. Karena bisa meluncurkan beberapa roket sekaligus dengan jangkauan sasaran yang jauh dan tingkat akurasi yang tinggi. Selain itu, senjata ini juga memiliki jangkauan mencapai jarak 40 Km,”kata Danyonarmed 1 Kostrad.

Danyonarmed 1 Kostrad menambahkan, bahwa Latihan ini bertujuan untuk memelihara dan meningkatkan pengetahuan serta keterampilan Tim Pelaksana Tembakan dan menguji prosedur komunikasi.”Kami berharap sasaran latihan ini dapat terwujud yakni mendukung pelaksanaan tugas pokok pertempuran membantu Satuan manuver,”pungkasnya.

_Sumber : SI_





FROM INDONESIA
*SERIUSI KONSOLIDASI, ENAM BUMN PERTAHANAN SIAPKAN ALAT MARKETING BERSAMA*
22 JULY 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Demi memenuhi Peta Jalan (roadmap) BUMN 2015-2019 yang telah ditetapkan Kementerian BUMN, sebanyak enam Badan Usaha Milik negara Industri Strategis (BUMNIS) yang tergabung dalam kluster National Defence and Hightech Industry (NDHI) seriusi konsolidasi pemasaran dan promosi produk secara bersama, Hal ini dilakukan melalui website gabungan yang siap diresmikan pada perhelatan Indonesia Business and Development (IBD) Expo 2017, September mendatang.

“Website NDHI ini harus menjadi sarana konsolidasi dalam promosi produk bersama. Jika konsisten, maka website ini akan berdampak pada penghematan biaya promosi masing-masing perusahaan,” ucap Asisten Deputi Kementerian BUMN Bidang Pertambangan, Industri Strategis, dan Media Yuni Suryanto, pada Rapat Teknis Persiapan Pameran Bersama dan Soft Launching Website Kluster National Defence and Hightech Industry (NDHI) bersama Kementerian BUMN, di Garut, Jumat (21/07).

Yuni mengungkapkan, website konsolidasi ini nantinya akan menjadi virtual aset bisnis bagi BUMN untuk pemasaran produk dan jasanya. Apalagi, target pemasaran masing-masing perusahaan memiliki portofolio bisnis dan area beragam. Hasilnya, sinergi ‘jualan bareng’ NDHI pun akan berjalan sesuai dengan Roadmap BUMN 2015-2019 yang telah ditetapkan Kementerian BUMN.

Ketua Konsolidasi BUMNIS INDONESIA Mamat Ruhimat ikut menambahkan, website gabungan ini bisa dibilang memiliki unsur strategis. Sebab, media ini akan menjadi _pilot project_ bagi perusahaan holding lainnya. “Website NDHI ini bisa jadi contoh bagi holding lainnya untuk promosi dan publikasi bersama,” ujarnya.

Konsolidasi ini pun tidak hanya menjadi ajang untuk mengejar target penjualan, tapi juga penggodogan sejumlah kesepakatan untuk bersinergi dalam melakukan publikasi bersama. Publikasi yang telah berjalan di antaranya media sosial Twitter, Facebook, Youtube, dan Instagram yang membawa bendera NDHI BUMN. Publikasi bersama ini juga akan dilanjutkan dengan launching website dan E-Bulletin NDHI pada IBD Expo 2017. Menurut Mamat, konsep publikasi ini dilakukan sebagai jalan memperkokoh agenda sinergi BUMN, sekaligus menggali kompetensi masing-masing perusahaan.

Pada tahun ini, enam perusahaan kluster NDHI ini terdiri dari PT DAHANA (Persero), PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero), PT Industri Telekomunikasi Indonesia (Persero), PT Industri Nuklir Indonesia (Persero), PT Len Industri (Persero), serta PT Pindad (Persero) ini sepakat mengejar target penjualan melalui Indonesia and Business Development Expo (IBD) dan RiTech Expo 2017.

Dua perhelatan besar yang diadakan pada Agustus dan September 2017 akan menjadi ‘gong’ sinergi pemasaran NDHI dan ajang untuk mengekspos BUMNIS INDONESIA kluster NDHI yang resmi dibentuk 22 November 2015 silam pada momen Focus Group Discussion (FGD) Menteri BUMN dengan Direktur Utama seluruh BUMN. ”Targetnya, publikasi bersama ini memberikan peluang kolaborasi antar-BUMNIS atau partner BUMNIS lainnya. Apabila masyarakat ingin lebih tahu tentang NDHI kami persilahkan untuk dapat mengikuti atau follow media sosial NDHI,” tambahnya.

_Photo : PT Pindad ikuti MAST Asia 2017. (PT Pindad)_

_Sumber : Pen Dahana_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*NEWS*
*INDO DEFENCE 2016: DISPLAY DESIGN SHOWCASES NEW RWS*
The Display Design Office of Vitebsk, Belarus, is showcasing a new version of its ADUNOK Remote Weapon Station (RWS) at Indo Defence 2016 in Jakarta this week.

Known as ADUNOK-W, the new variant of the established range of RWS features a Russian NVST 12.7mm MG and an AG-17A 30mm Automatic Grenade Launcher (AGL), representing a significant increase in firepower over previous versions, which carried a single MG in either 7.62mm or 12.7mm calibre or an AGL.

Ready-use ammunition bins, which need to be replenished manually once depleted, carry 100 rounds for the MG and 50 for the AGL. The mount is fully stabilised with video and thermal cameras and a laser rangefinder with effective ranges of 2,000, 1,000 and 2,500m respectively. Traverse is through 360° at a slew rate of 60°/s and elevation from -10 to +60°. A provision has been made for independent power supply, though the mount normally draws power from the vehicle.

The ruggedised flat panel display control station can be dismounted, enabling users to operate the RWS remotely from the vehicle – at a stand-off distance of up to 100m via cable or 500m using a wireless connection, *Head of Design Department Sergey Schalgov* told MT in Jakarta.

“_What makes our product a little different is our expressed desire to transfer technology to partner countries – as we have already done here in Indonesia, where the ADUNOK is already installed on PT Pindad 6x6 vehicles_,” he added.

*Tim Mahon*


----------



## ground zero

madokafc said:


> *NEWS*
> *INDO DEFENCE 2016: DISPLAY DESIGN SHOWCASES NEW RWS*
> The Display Design Office of Vitebsk, Belarus, is showcasing a new version of its ADUNOK Remote Weapon Station (RWS) at Indo Defence 2016 in Jakarta this week.
> 
> Known as ADUNOK-W, the new variant of the established range of RWS features a Russian NVST 12.7mm MG and an AG-17A 30mm Automatic Grenade Launcher (AGL), representing a significant increase in firepower over previous versions, which carried a single MG in either 7.62mm or 12.7mm calibre or an AGL.
> 
> Ready-use ammunition bins, which need to be replenished manually once depleted, carry 100 rounds for the MG and 50 for the AGL. The mount is fully stabilised with video and thermal cameras and a laser rangefinder with effective ranges of 2,000, 1,000 and 2,500m respectively. Traverse is through 360° at a slew rate of 60°/s and elevation from -10 to +60°. A provision has been made for independent power supply, though the mount normally draws power from the vehicle.
> 
> The ruggedised flat panel display control station can be dismounted, enabling users to operate the RWS remotely from the vehicle – at a stand-off distance of up to 100m via cable or 500m using a wireless connection, *Head of Design Department Sergey Schalgov* told MT in Jakarta.
> 
> “_What makes our product a little different is our expressed desire to transfer technology to partner countries – as we have already done here in Indonesia, where the ADUNOK is already installed on PT Pindad 6x6 vehicles_,” he added.
> 
> *Tim Mahon*



Seems anoa will using kongsberg RCWS not adunok


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Adunok RCWS*






*Kongsberg RCWS*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Var Dracon

But do they purchase the RCWS in high quantity? I've never seen many Anoa installed with RCWS
Just for your information this image of 2016 is edited :




The real image is this, it is on Indodefence 2008 :


----------



## Nike

*Kapal Perang China Bersandar di Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok*



*hKapal Perang Angkatan Laut China Deng Jiaxian-874. [Foto/Isra Triansyah/SINDOnews] ☆*

*K*apal Perang Angkatan Laut China Deng Jiaxian-874 tiba di Jakarta dan bersandar di Dermaga Jakarta International Container Terminal (JICT) II Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok, Jakarta Utara.

Kedatangan kapal perang jenis kapal survei dengan Komandan Kapal Commander Bao Yang dalam rangka Technical Port Calling tersebut, disambut Asops Danlantamal III Jakarta Kolonel Laut (P) Teddie Bernard Hernawan.

Kadispen Lantamal III Jakarta, Mayor Laut Ign M Pundjung mengatakan, kedatangan kapal perang China ini dilakukan penyambutan dan dimeriahkan dengan tari-tarian daerah Jawa Barat.

"_Serta pengalungan rangkaian bunga melati kepada Komandan Kapal Deng Jiaxian_," kata M Pundjung, dalam siaran pers, Minggu (23/7/2017).

Kemudian kata Pundjung, dilanjutkan penyerahan plakat dari Komandan Kapal kepada Asops Danlantamal III dan diakhiri dengan kunjungan ke atas kapal survei Deng Jiaxian-874.

Kapal ini memiliki karakteristik panjang 129,35 meter, lebar 17 meter, draf 8,1 meter, berat 6.025 ton dan jumlah ABK 149 orang. Kapal perang China ini sandar di Dermaga JICT II Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok hingga 26 Juli 2017 mendatang. (*maf*)

* ☠ Sindonews *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

* TNI Will build Airbase @ Jayawijaya*
*TNI AU Akan Bangun Pangkalan Udara Tipe C di Jayawijaya *
24 Juli 2017





Jayawijaya, Papua (image : GoogleMaps)

Wamena, Papua (ANTARA News) - Komando Operasi TNI AU II siap membantu pendistribusian kebutuhan bahan pokok kepada masyarakat di pegunungan tengah Papua. TNI AU akan membangun pangkalan udara tipe C di Pegunungan Jayawijaya.

"Saya akan berusaha membantu kelancaran pembangunan atau perkembangan ekonomi di sini melalui penyediaan ataupun melengkapi, atau meningkatkan frekuensi kargo yang mengangkut kebutuhan material yang dibutuhkan," kata Panglima Komando Operasi TNI AU II, Marsekal Muda TNI Yadi Sutanandika, di Wamena, ibukota Kabupaten Jayawijaya, Jumat.

Selain membantu pendistribusian kebutuhan masyarakat, dalam waktu dekat akan dibangun juga pangkalan TNI AU untuk mendukung pelayanan itu.

"Nanti kami bangun pangkalan udara tipe C di sini. Saya dengar ada niat dari masyarakat Jayawijaya memberikan lahan kepada kami untuk mendirikan pangkalan TNI AU," katanya.

Dia memastikan, setelah ada pangkalan TNI AU di sana, frekuensi penerbangan di sana akan meningkat dan dapat membantu pembangunan di sana sebab rata-rata pendistribusian barang ke pegunungan hanya melalui pesawat.

(Antara)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

Var Dracon said:


> But do they purchase the RCWS in high quantity? I've never seen many Anoa installed with RCWS
> Just for your information this image of 2016 is edited :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real image is this, it is on Indodefence 2008 :


Udah kebiasaan pake FFBNW......


----------



## mandala

Leopard 2A4 MBT of the Indonesian Army 1st Kostrad Cavalry Battalion. Credit to Denis Indrayadi.







        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Satria Manggala

madokafc said:


> *Kapal Perang China Bersandar di Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok*








*Kapal Perang Angkatan Laut China Deng Jiaxian-874. [Foto/Isra Triansyah/SINDOnews] ☆*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Pusat Pendidikan Pasukan Khusus di Batujajar menjadi saksi berakhirnya latihan bersama (latma) dwitahunan Chandrapura. Latihan yang diselenggarakan dari tanggal 11 hingga 19 Juli 2017 lalu ini melibatkan elemen-elemen dari Kopassus TNI AD dan Singapore Armed Forces (SAF) Commandos.





The Singapore Armed Forces (SAF) Commandos and the TNI KOPASSUS at a cross-weapon familiarisation shoot during Exercise Chandrapura 2017.

Berbagai latihan yang diselenggarakan meliputi _cross-training_ untuk operasi urban, yang mencakup Close Quarter Battle (CQB) dengan munisi tajam, _fast-roping_ serta _rappelling_. Total sebanyak 70 personil dari 1st Commando Battalion, SAF Commandos serrta 70 personil dari Batalyon 11, Grup 1 KOPASSUS TNI AD terlibat di dalam latihan bersama ini.

Latma Chandrapura diakhiri pertukaran simbolis wing terjun di acara penutupan, yang dihadiri Komandan 1st Commando Battalion, Letkol Ng Kiang Chuan dan Komandan Yon-11, Mayor Farid Ridho.

Latma Chandrapura diselenggarakan semenjak tahun 1994, dan tahun ini menjadi kali penyelenggaraan ke 24, yang menekankan kedekatan dan hubungan pertahanan yang terjalin baik antara Singapura dan Indonesia. Tahun ini juga menandai 50 tahun hubungan bilateral Indonesia-Singapura.



Sumber:
https://www.mindef.gov.sg/imindef/p...name=19jul17_nr2&date=2017-07-19#.WXR84YSGOUk

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Keberangkatan Satgas Maritime Task Force TNISejumlah prajurit TNI AL yang tergabung dalam Satgas Maritime Task Force TNI kontingen Garuda XXVIII-J-UNIFIL (United Nation Interm Force In Lebanon) 2017 melakukan haka-haka di geladak KRI Usman Harun-359 ketika akan berangkat di Dermaga Ujung, Koarmatim, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Senin (24/7/2017). Sebanyak 110 prajurit TNI AL terpilih sebagai satgas perdamaian yang mengemban misi perdamaian dunia, yang akan bergabung dengan kapal perang angkatan laut negara lain yang tergabung dalam gugus tugas MTF. (ANTARA /M Risyal Hidayat)









Keberangkatan Satgas Maritime Task Force TNIPangarmatim Laksamana Muda TNI Darwanto (kedua kiri) memberikan arahan kepada sejumlah prajurit TNI AL yang tergabung dalam Satgas Maritime Task Force TNI kontingen Garuda XXVIII-J-UNIFIL (United Nation Interm Force In Lebanon) 2017 di geladak KRI Usman Harun-359 ketika akan berangkat di Dermaga Ujung, Koarmatim, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Senin (24/7/2017). Sebanyak 110 prajurit TNI AL terpilih sebagai satgas perdamaian yang mengemban misi perdamaian dunia, yang akan bergabung dengan kapal perang angkatan laut negara lain yang tergabung dalam gugus tugas MTF. (ANTARA/M Risyal Hidayat)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

Lebanon Navy Cadet learn in KRI Bung Tomo

*Kadet Angkatan Laut Lebanon Banyak Belajar Di KRI Bung Tomo-357 Koarmatim *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Vietnam Says Indonesian Navy Shot Its Fishermen in South China Sea
*




*Hanoi*. Indonesia's navy shot and wounded four Vietnamese fishermen aboard a fishing boat in the South China Sea at the weekend, Vietnamese authorities said.

The Vietnamese boat was about 132 nautical miles (245 km) southeast of Vietnam's Con Dao island when the fishermen were shot on Saturday night, the Binh Dinh provincial search and rescue committee said on its website.

Disputes over fishing rights and oil drilling have stoked tension in the South China Sea, through which about $5 trillion in goods is shipped each year.

China claims almost the entire sea, but Brunei, Malaysia, the Philippines, Vietnam and Taiwan also have claims.

Although Indonesia says it is not a party to the dispute, it recently renamed the northern reaches of its exclusive economic zone, asserting its own maritime claim.

The coordinates given by the Vietnamese indicated that the shooting happened close to the area Indonesia now calls the North Natuna Sea.

The Vietnamese authorities said two of the fishermen had been seriously wounded. They were taken to Con Dao island for treatment.

Sahono Budianto, an official at Indonesia's ministry of marine affairs and fisheries, said he was not aware of the alleged shooting.

Indonesia's navy did not immediately respond to a request for comment.

Indonesia has sunk hundreds of mostly foreign boats caught illegally fishing in its waters since President Joko Widodo launched a battle against the poaching of fish in 2014.

Indonesia and Vietnam said in May they would launch a joint investigation after reports that Vietnamese coast guards had tried to forcibly free five fishing boats and their crew detained in waters near Indonesia's Natuna Islands.

_Additional reporting by Bernadette Christina Munthe in Jakarta_

_Reuters_

shot first ask later policy, i assumed

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

AESA radar for KFX/IFX

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Satria Manggala

madokafc said:


> *Vietnam Says Indonesian Navy Shot Its Fishermen in South China Sea
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hanoi*. Indonesia's navy shot and wounded four Vietnamese fishermen aboard a fishing boat in the South China Sea at the weekend, Vietnamese authorities said.
> 
> The Vietnamese boat was about 132 nautical miles (245 km) southeast of Vietnam's Con Dao island when the fishermen were shot on Saturday night, the Binh Dinh provincial search and rescue committee said on its website.
> 
> Disputes over fishing rights and oil drilling have stoked tension in the South China Sea, through which about $5 trillion in goods is shipped each year.
> 
> China claims almost the entire sea, but Brunei, Malaysia, the Philippines, Vietnam and Taiwan also have claims.
> 
> Although Indonesia says it is not a party to the dispute, it recently renamed the northern reaches of its exclusive economic zone, asserting its own maritime claim.
> 
> The coordinates given by the Vietnamese indicated that the shooting happened close to the area Indonesia now calls the North Natuna Sea.
> 
> The Vietnamese authorities said two of the fishermen had been seriously wounded. They were taken to Con Dao island for treatment.
> 
> Sahono Budianto, an official at Indonesia's ministry of marine affairs and fisheries, said he was not aware of the alleged shooting.
> 
> Indonesia's navy did not immediately respond to a request for comment.
> 
> Indonesia has sunk hundreds of mostly foreign boats caught illegally fishing in its waters since President Joko Widodo launched a battle against the poaching of fish in 2014.
> 
> Indonesia and Vietnam said in May they would launch a joint investigation after reports that Vietnamese coast guards had tried to forcibly free five fishing boats and their crew detained in waters near Indonesia's Natuna Islands.
> 
> _Additional reporting by Bernadette Christina Munthe in Jakarta_
> 
> _Reuters_
> 
> shot first ask later policy, i assumed



*Indonesia Navy Denies Shoot Vietnam Fishermen @ SCS 
*
*TNI AL Bantah Tembak 4 Nelayan Vietnam di Laut China Selatan*
Andhika Prasetia - detikNews

*Jakarta* - Otoritas Vietnam mengklaim TNI AL menembak empat nelayan di perairan Laut China Selatan. Kabar tersebut dibantah oleh TNI AL.

"Hari Minggu, 23 Juli 2017, pukul 19.45 WIB, KRI WIR mendapatkan kontak KIA (kapal ikan asing) di Pos 4 nm (_nautical mile_) masuk ZEEI. Tiba-tiba 2 KIA melaksanakan penggelapan, tapi siluet terlihat dan haluannya mengarah ke haluan KRI pada jarak 30 meter sehingga diberikan 1 butir tembakan peringatan ke udara menggunakan SS-1," ujar Kadispenal Laksamana Pertama Gig Jonias Mozes Sipasulta dalam keterangannya, Senin (24/7/2017).

"Selanjutnya KIA Vietnam mengubah haluan dan KRI WIR melaksanakan pengusiran KIA untuk meninggalkan wilayah ZEEI," sambungnya.

Vietnam mengklaim empat orang terluka akibat tembakan tersebut. Peristiwa terjadi di Laut Natuna Utara. TNI AL mengatakan hanya melakukan tembakan peringatan ke udara.

"Dengan demikian, tidak benar pernyataan Vietnam tersebut. TNI AL selalu melakukan tindakan sesuai ketentuan dan terukur," kata Gig.

Seperti diberitakan sebelumnya, peristiwa terjadi pada hari Sabtu (22/7) waktu setempat. Vietnam menyatakan nelayan tersebut berada sekitar 132 mil laut tenggara Pulau Con Dao. Otoritas Vietnam mengklaim nelayan yang tertembak dibawa ke Pulau Con Dao untuk menjalani perawatan.
*(dkp/rvk)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

RM-70 Vampir - updated version of RM-70 Grad (credit : Indomiliter) 













Aligator 4x4 and Tatrapan, part of the battery

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

Bakamla 4801. Image credit to @chendole at Formil Kaskus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Astros II MLRS. Credit to Yonarmed 1 Roket.






https://www.instagram.com/yonarmed1roket/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d_mk2

faries said:


> Bakamla 4801. Image credit to @chendole at Formil Kaskus


Tinggal pasang cannon 30mm atau 76mm didepan dan semprotan air bertekanan tinggi deh, trus kirim ke natuna hehehehehe


----------



## ground zero

Iron Dome System? hehehehe


----------



## MarveL

The inauguration of TNI/Polri officers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

ppl say, China and India are going to lead Asia but my gut feeling is Indonesia will be the 3rd one here. People are really underestimating Indonesia's progress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

BDforever said:


> ppl say, China and India are going to lead Asia but my gut feeling is Indonesia will be the 3rd one here. People are really underestimating Indonesia's progress


My guess....indonesia 4th,japan 3rd


----------



## Bungaterakhir

^^ karungin all people like fadli zon cs. i hate him so much.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

striver44 said:


> My guess....indonesia 4th,japan 3rd


Japan and South korea are already have reached their pick. Indonesia has yet to reach and has every chance to surplus them.



pr1v4t33r said:


> _
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> _


translation plz


----------



## initial_d_mk2

BDforever said:


> Japan and South korea are already have reached their pick. Indonesia has yet to reach and has every chance to surplus them.
> 
> 
> translation plz


My guess are in 2030-2040
China #1
USA #2
India #3
Indonesia #4
Japan #5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*18 Units of M-109 Arrived at the Port of Tanjung Priok Jakarta on Tuesday Afternoon*






Meski demikian, belum diperoleh informasi pasti akan dimana meriam M-109 ini nantinya ditempatkan. TNI AD sendiri memiliki beberapa batalyon armed gerak sendiri, misalnya Yon Armed 7/ GS yang berlokasi di Bekasi. Dengan masuknya M-109A4 ke jajaran Artileri Medan TNI-AD, maka ini merupakan sebuah lompatan teknologi dan gaya gempur. Ini mengingat artileri Swagerak beroda rantai yang saat ini masih beroperasi adalah AMX-13 MK61 dengan kaliber meriam 105mm. Apalagi, munisi M-109A4 bisa menggunakan munisi meriam 155mm standar NATO yang juga sudah dioperasikan oleh TNI-AD.

Minat TNI AD terhadap meriam M-109 tercium sejak adanya delegasi dari Pussenarmed TNI-AD berkunjung ke Belgia untuk menengok meriam swagerak roda rantai M-109A4. Proses pengadaannya meriam makin nyata karena tercantum jelas dalam Nota Keuangan serta RAPBN 2017 Republik Indonesia. Bahkan jumlah yang dibeli pun sudah tersebut yaitu sebanyak 20 unit.Meski tidak disebut variannya, sumber ARCinc menyebutkan varian yang dilirik adalah M-109 versi A4. Dibandingkan pendahulunya, versi A4 ini memiliki kelebihan proteksi nubika dan sistem elektronika.

http://arcinc.id/?p=1522
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BDforever said:


> translation plz


Defense Ministry ordered 1 midget sub (22 meter), to be built by local shipyad, Palindo Marine. Hull construction will be started on September 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

pr1v4t33r said:


> Defense Ministry ordered 1 midget sub (22 meter), to be built by local shipyad, Palindo Marine. Hull construction will be started on September 2017.



Going as planned... 

Di sela-sela pameran Indo Defence 2016 Defense Studies sempat mendatangi dan berbincang-bincang dengan beberapa pihak yang akan terlibat dalam Proyek Kapal Selam Mini. Proyek ini akan memakan waktu tiga tahun dan sedapat mungkin akan menggunakan komponen dari dalam negeri.

Proyek kapal selam mini dengan biaya berkisar Rp 200 - 300 milyar ini akan dilakukan selama tiga tahun (2017-2019), pada tahun 2017 akan dibangun badan bagian tengah (mid body), sedangkan pada tahun 2018 dibangun bagian ujung depan dan belakang (edge body), tahun 2019 kapal selam ini sudah utuh dan akan mengalami pengujian berlayar dan menyelam untuk memperoleh sertifikasi kelaikan.

Pembuatan kapal selam ini merupakan kerja keroyokan dari Balitbang Kementerian Pertahanan bersama dengan Palindo Marine, Universitas Indonesia, Institut Teknologi Sepuluh November Surabaya dan Balai Teknologi Hidrodinamika-BPPT. Balitbang Kemhan merupakan pihak yang memprakarsai dan menyiapkan anggaran, Palindo Marine adalah galangan yang akan membuat kapal selam ini. ITS yang membuat detail desain dari konsep kapal selam 22m, UI yang membuat welding procedure dan melakukan tes, sedangkan BPPT yang akan menguji kapal selam ini.

Kapal dengan panjang 22m dan lebar 3m ini dirancang untuk sanggup menyelam hingga kedalaman 150m, kecepatan maksimal di air adalah 10 knot, baik ketika sedang menyelam atau di permukaan air. Kapal mempunyai endurance selama 6 hari, kapal dapat melaksanakan regenerasi udara selama 3 hari tanpa melakukan snorkeling. Berat total kapal saat menyelam adalah 127,1 ton.






Screw propeller berbilah tujuh dan thruster sebagai secondary propeller (photo : reddit kamome)

Untuk mengawaki kapal selam ini cukup dibutuhkan 5 orang saja. Kapal juga masih dapat menampung 7 hingga 9 orang penyelam untuk dapat melakukan operasi khusus berupa penyusupan.


Badan kapal selam akan menggunakan bahan baja HY-80 22mm, ini merupakan jenis high-tensile alloy steel yang biasa digunakan untuk membuat badan (hull) kapal selam. Khusus untuk bahan baja ini akan minta kesediaan PT. Krakatau-Posco (joint venture antara PT Krakatau Steel dan Posco Korea) untuk memasoknya.

Kapal selam ini akan menggunakan baling-baling tunggal berbilah tujuh berjenis high screw propeller, juga akan dilengkapi dengan 2 buah thruster sebagai secondary propeller. 1 thruster diletakkan di depan (bawah bodi), dan satu lagi di belakang (atas bodi). Belum ada info untuk pabrikan lokal yang sanggup memasok propeller ini.

Untuk peralatan periskop dan optronics masih dikaji jenis non-hull penetrating optronics periscopes (periskop yang tidak perlu melubangi bodi). Sementara ini yang dikaji adalah produk buatan Prancis, namun peluang terbuka bila PT Len sanggup untuk membuatnya.






Thruster kapal selam mini ini 1 terletak di bagian belakang (atas bodi) dan satu di bagian depan (bawah bodi) (photo : Jane's)

Desain asli kapal selam ini adalah tanpa persenjataan, namun pihak calon pengguna yang dalam hal ini adalah TNI AL menginginkan kapal selam ini dilengkapi dengan 2 torpedo. Mengingat bagian dalam kapal yang sudah penuh maka torpedo akan diletakkan di luar bodi, jenis yang dipilih adalah 2 torpedo ringan. Posisi torpedo di luar bodi adalah umum digunakan untuk desain kapal selam mini.

Untuk mission system baik Len maupun Infoglobal menyatakan sanggup untuk memasok 4 peralatan utama kapal selam ini yaitu : inertial navigation unit, sistem deteksi, torpedo control system, dan combat management system.

Sperti halnya kapal selam tipe diesel elektrik pada umumnya, komponen penggerak kapal selam ini memerlukan generator diesel, elektrik motor dan baterai. Untuk generator diesel dan elektrik motor direncanakan masih import.

Untuk baterai kapal selam ini tidak perlu import, karena pabrikan lokal yaitu PT Garda Persada sanggup untuk memasoknya. Perusahaan ini merupakan perusahaan anak dari PT Nipress Tbk. Perusahaan masih menimbang untuk menggunakan baterai jenis Lithium atau Lead Acid, karena dari sisi teknologi keduanya memungkinkan, hanya tinggal masalah ukuran ruangan yang tersedia.

(Defense Studies)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

pr1v4t33r said:


> Defense Ministry ordered 1 midget sub (22 meter), to be built by local shipyad, Palindo Marine. Hull construction will be started on September 2017.


gift us some


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> _
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> _





BDforever said:


> Japan and South korea are already have reached their pick. Indonesia has yet to reach and has every chance to surplus them.
> 
> 
> translation plz[/QUOT





BDforever said:


> gift us some


No worry we will give discount hehehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

More coming at Tanjung Priok today...











































__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## BDforever

pr1v4t33r said:


> More coming at Tanjung Priok today...
> 
> View attachment 413895
> View attachment 413896
> View attachment 413897
> View attachment 413898


from whom you bought ?


----------



## Satria Manggala

BDforever said:


> from whom you bought ?


M109 from Belgium
Sherpa Mistral from France

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Satria Manggala said:


> M109 from Belgium
> Sherpa Mistral from France


how many ?


----------



## Var Dracon

BDforever said:


> how many ?


About 20 units... 



pr1v4t33r said:


> More coming at Tanjung Priok today...
> 
> View attachment 413895
> View attachment 413896
> View attachment 413897
> View attachment 413898
> 
> View attachment 413967
> 
> View attachment 413968
> 
> View attachment 413969



Is that CAESAR in 4th pic?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Var Dracon said:


> Is that CAESAR in 4th pic?



Quite likely yes, unimog platform for caesar sph

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

Var Dracon said:


> Going as planned...
> 
> Di sela-sela pameran Indo Defence 2016 Defense Studies sempat mendatangi dan berbincang-bincang dengan beberapa pihak yang akan terlibat dalam Proyek Kapal Selam Mini. Proyek ini akan memakan waktu tiga tahun dan sedapat mungkin akan menggunakan komponen dari dalam negeri.
> 
> Proyek kapal selam mini dengan biaya berkisar Rp 200 - 300 milyar ini akan dilakukan selama tiga tahun (2017-2019), pada tahun 2017 akan dibangun badan bagian tengah (mid body), sedangkan pada tahun 2018 dibangun bagian ujung depan dan belakang (edge body), tahun 2019 kapal selam ini sudah utuh dan akan mengalami pengujian berlayar dan menyelam untuk memperoleh sertifikasi kelaikan.
> 
> Pembuatan kapal selam ini merupakan kerja keroyokan dari Balitbang Kementerian Pertahanan bersama dengan Palindo Marine, Universitas Indonesia, Institut Teknologi Sepuluh November Surabaya dan Balai Teknologi Hidrodinamika-BPPT. Balitbang Kemhan merupakan pihak yang memprakarsai dan menyiapkan anggaran, Palindo Marine adalah galangan yang akan membuat kapal selam ini. ITS yang membuat detail desain dari konsep kapal selam 22m, UI yang membuat welding procedure dan melakukan tes, sedangkan BPPT yang akan menguji kapal selam ini.
> 
> Kapal dengan panjang 22m dan lebar 3m ini dirancang untuk sanggup menyelam hingga kedalaman 150m, kecepatan maksimal di air adalah 10 knot, baik ketika sedang menyelam atau di permukaan air. Kapal mempunyai endurance selama 6 hari, kapal dapat melaksanakan regenerasi udara selama 3 hari tanpa melakukan snorkeling. Berat total kapal saat menyelam adalah 127,1 ton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw propeller berbilah tujuh dan thruster sebagai secondary propeller (photo : reddit kamome)
> 
> Untuk mengawaki kapal selam ini cukup dibutuhkan 5 orang saja. Kapal juga masih dapat menampung 7 hingga 9 orang penyelam untuk dapat melakukan operasi khusus berupa penyusupan.
> 
> 
> Badan kapal selam akan menggunakan bahan baja HY-80 22mm, ini merupakan jenis high-tensile alloy steel yang biasa digunakan untuk membuat badan (hull) kapal selam. Khusus untuk bahan baja ini akan minta kesediaan PT. Krakatau-Posco (joint venture antara PT Krakatau Steel dan Posco Korea) untuk memasoknya.
> 
> Kapal selam ini akan menggunakan baling-baling tunggal berbilah tujuh berjenis high screw propeller, juga akan dilengkapi dengan 2 buah thruster sebagai secondary propeller. 1 thruster diletakkan di depan (bawah bodi), dan satu lagi di belakang (atas bodi). Belum ada info untuk pabrikan lokal yang sanggup memasok propeller ini.
> 
> Untuk peralatan periskop dan optronics masih dikaji jenis non-hull penetrating optronics periscopes (periskop yang tidak perlu melubangi bodi). Sementara ini yang dikaji adalah produk buatan Prancis, namun peluang terbuka bila PT Len sanggup untuk membuatnya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thruster kapal selam mini ini 1 terletak di bagian belakang (atas bodi) dan satu di bagian depan (bawah bodi) (photo : Jane's)
> 
> Desain asli kapal selam ini adalah tanpa persenjataan, namun pihak calon pengguna yang dalam hal ini adalah TNI AL menginginkan kapal selam ini dilengkapi dengan 2 torpedo. Mengingat bagian dalam kapal yang sudah penuh maka torpedo akan diletakkan di luar bodi, jenis yang dipilih adalah 2 torpedo ringan. Posisi torpedo di luar bodi adalah umum digunakan untuk desain kapal selam mini.
> 
> Untuk mission system baik Len maupun Infoglobal menyatakan sanggup untuk memasok 4 peralatan utama kapal selam ini yaitu : inertial navigation unit, sistem deteksi, torpedo control system, dan combat management system.
> 
> Sperti halnya kapal selam tipe diesel elektrik pada umumnya, komponen penggerak kapal selam ini memerlukan generator diesel, elektrik motor dan baterai. Untuk generator diesel dan elektrik motor direncanakan masih import.
> 
> Untuk baterai kapal selam ini tidak perlu import, karena pabrikan lokal yaitu PT Garda Persada sanggup untuk memasoknya. Perusahaan ini merupakan perusahaan anak dari PT Nipress Tbk. Perusahaan masih menimbang untuk menggunakan baterai jenis Lithium atau Lead Acid, karena dari sisi teknologi keduanya memungkinkan, hanya tinggal masalah ukuran ruangan yang tersedia.
> 
> (Defense Studies)


10 knots, though...

Is that normal?


----------



## Nike

can parade proudly, ada info Pandur?


----------



## Mahakam

GraveDigger388 said:


> 10 knots, though...
> 
> Is that normal?



It would likely operate on shallow waters so yes. More than that will cavitate anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

source Ardian098@kaskus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

Satria Manggala said:


> source Ardian098@kaskus



What KRI is in the last pic, firing MRLS?


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesi defence will receive Rp 5 Trillion this year for security
*

* DPR Setuju Tambah Anggaran Kemenhan Rp 5,4 triliun *

*Penambahan anggaran RAPBN-P 2017

DPR* menyetujui penambahan anggaran Kementerian Pertahanan di RAPBN-P 2017 sebesar Rp 5,4 triliun. Jumlah anggaran itu akan dibagi untuk 3 matra TNI, yakni Angkatan Darat, Laut dan Udara, Kementerian Pertahanan dan Mabes TNI.

"_Jadi APBN-P kita mendapatkan tambahan, Kemenhan harusnya nih yang ngomong, Rp 5 triliun 441 miliar, di bagiin Kemenhan Rp 1 triliun lebih, AD Rp 1 triliun lebih setiap angkatan Rp 1 triliun lebih,_" kata Panglima TNI Jenderal Gatot Nurmantyo di Komplek Parlemen, Senayan, Jakarta, Selasa (25/7).

Gatot menjelaskan alokasi anggaran itu akan digunakan untuk penguatan daerah perbatasan, penyiapan alutsista, pengamanan daerah rawan konflik hingga pengadaan, perlengkapan, dan pemberantasan korupsi.

"_Ya kan macam-macam, penguatan daerah perbatasan‎ kemudian pulau terluar sarana dan prasarana daerah perbatasan tersebut, kemudian masalah penyiapan alutsista, dan perlengkapan pemberantasan teroris kemudian pengamanan daerah rawan perbatasan,_" terangnya.

Lebih lanjut, Gatot menyebut tambahan anggaran Rp 5,4 triliun itu tidak cukup untuk pengadaan alutsista TNI.

"_Enggak, mau bicara alutsista bagaimana anggarannya cuma segitu,_" pungkasnya.

*♞ Merdeka*



Var Dracon said:


> What KRI is in the last pic, firing MRLS?


Seems to me like LST ... CMIIW


----------



## Satria Manggala

*One flight Sukhoi @ Biak*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

The departure of the TNI Garuda Contingent Maritime taskforce, with KRI Usman Harun-359, was released by the Eastern Fleet Command Commander. The troops will carry out a 1-year world peace mission in Lebanon.
















------




credit bimil kaskus

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

*Polantas dan Sabhara akan Dipersenjatai untuk Cegah Teror ke Polisi*
*Polantas dan Sabhara akan Dipersenjatai untuk Cegah Teror ke Polisi*
Selasa 25 Juli 2017 - 19:53
 






Kapolri Jenderal Polisi Tito Karnavian saat mengikuti Rapat Bersama Komisi III DPR (Foto:Antarafoto)
Kapolri Jenderal Tito Karnavian mengatakan Polri siap mempersenjatai anggotanya dengan senjata api, terutama untuk para bintara yang bertugas langsung di lapangan.
"Terutama untuk bintara karena bintara ini yang berhadapan langsung. Makanya saya minta nanti pengadaan itu diletakkan di SPN (Sekolah Polisi Negara), tempat penggodokan para bintara," ujar Tito di Mabes Polri, Kebayoran Baru, Jakarta Selatan, Selasa (25/7).
Hal itu dilakukan sebagai tindakan preventif bagi anggota Polri yang tengah bertugas di lapangan, khususnya dari Lantas dan Sabhara, pasca maraknya penyerangan oleh pelaku terorisme.
Baca Juga:


Kapolri Heran Banyak Aksi Teror Berhasil Dicegah tapi Tak Diapresiasi
Kapolri: Teroris Juga Aktif Patroli di Dunia Maya
Daftar 17 Aksi Teror di Indonesia yang Pakai Telegram untuk Komunikasi
"Tuntutan teman-teman di lapangan yakni yang di Lalu Lintas lalu Sabhara yang jadi korban kemarin (kasus terorisme) di Kampung Melayu misalnya. Atau di Tuban, polisi diserang oleh teroris, tetapi mereka tidak dilengkapi dengan alat bela diri yang cukup khususnya senjata api," ungkap Tito.
Namun, Tito belum merinci kepolisian daerah mana saja yang akan mendapat bantuan senjata. Namun, daerah yang kerap mendapat serangan teror akan menjadi prioritas.
"Di antaranya beberapa daerah yang ada di Jawa yang kita anggap di situ ada potensi serangan teror," jelas Tito.





Lokasi Bom Bunuh Diri Kampung Melayu (Foto:Antara/Sigid Kurniawan)
Untuk pengadaan senjata, Tito menjelaskan, Polri sudah melakukan kontak dengan PT Pindad. "Minggu lalu direktur Pindad datang, kebetulan Wakapolri adalah komisaris. Jadi kita juga meminta mereka nanti untuk menjadi mitra kita dalam pengadaan kita ada budget untuk itu sekaligus juga untuk mendorong industri senjata dalam negeri," kata Tito.
Tito menjelaskan, nantinya Polri akan memberikan senjata laras pendek untuk anggotanya di lapangan. Tito meminta PT Pindad menyiapkan sekitar 10 ribu pucuk senjata laras pendek G2 untuk anggotanya.
"Bukan senjata panjang, tapi senjata pendek untuk perorangan nantinya. Saya kemarin tanya kepada PT Pindad bisa mereka punya persediaan 5.000 (pucuk) tapi kita mintanya kalau bisa di atas 10.000 (pucuk) ya," ucap Tito.

https://m.kumparan.com/rini-friastu...kan-dipersenjatai-untuk-cegah-teror-ke-polisi

5000 s/d 10.000 pieces G2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

recent live fire exercise by the Indonesian army at Puslatpur martapura
















Bonus pic

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Satria Manggala

Minister say negotiation with Russia stil underway ...

*Pembelian Sukhoi 35, Menhan: Masih Negosiasi dengan Rusia*

*Jakarta* - Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu mengaku sedang melakukan negosiasi dengan pihak pemerintah Rusia agar TNI bisa memiliki pesawat Sukhoi-35. Menurutnya, pembelian pesawat Sukhoi 35 juga perlu berkoordinasi dengan para menteri kabinet kerja dan Presiden Joko Widodo.

"Itu Sukhoi bukan beli kacang goreng yang langsung makan. Kita pesan, tanya dulu dengan Menko, baru kita koordinasi, baru mengajukan ke Presiden," kata Ryamizard di Kementerian Pertahanan, Jalan Medan Merdeka Barat, Jakarta, Rabu (26/7/2017).

"Kita nego bolak-balik saya ke sana bukan sehari kayak beli mobil di sana, bisa," sambung Ryamizard. 

Selain itu, Ryamizard mengatakan tujuan negoisasi dengan pemerintah Rusia agar bisa mendapatkan 11 unit pesawat Sukhoi 35 dari awal pembelian 8 unit pesawat tersebut. Sementara itu, pembuatan pesawat Sukhoi 35 oleh pihak Rusia juga memerlukan waktu yang lama.

"Pesawat itu dibuat nggak gampang, buatnya lama, sekarang mudah-mudahan jadi. Jadi harus itu yang Sukhoi pertama setelah SU-35 setelah Rusia kita pakai ya. Negonya supaya harganya harga dasar, nggak mau saya yang dulu-dulu," kata Ryamizard. 

Sebelumnya, Panglima TNI Jenderal Gatot Nurmantyo mengeluhkan pembelian pesawat Sukhoi 35 yang belum terwujud. Gatot berharap Komisi I DPR dan Ryamizard Ryacudu segera membahas pembelian Sukhoi 35 dan kapal selam Kilo Class milik Rusia agar TNI bisa memiliki alutsista modern.

"Mudah-mudahan dengan ini Komisi I bisa menekan menteri pertahanan bu (Megawati), agar Sukhoi 35 dan kapal class kilo bisa terwujud bersama-sama angkatan udara dan angkatan laut," kata Gatot dalam acara pembekalan yang dihadiri Komisi I DPR di Mabes TNI, Cilangkap, Jaktim, Jumat (21/7) lalu.

Dalam acara tersebut, turut hadir Presiden RI ke-5 Megawati Soekarnoputri. Ketum PDIP tersebut juga sempat memberikan pembekalan kepada calon perwira remaja TNI pada acara yang sama. 
*(fai/jbr)*


*too slow*

============

*Jokowi Ingatkan agar Tak Beli Alutsista Berumur Pendek*

*Jakarta* - Alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) adalah komponen penting dalam pertahanan dan keamanan. Namun tak jarang alutsista yang dimiliki negara berumur relatif pendek.

"Pengadaan alutsista harus memperhatikan pendekatan daur hidup, tidak boleh lagi Indonesia membeli, misalnya pesawat tempur, tanpa memperhitungkan biaya daur hidup alutsista tersebut 20 tahun ke depan," kata Jokowi saat memimpin rapat di Istana Negara, Jl Veteran, Jakarta Pusat, Rabu (26/7/2017).

Alutsista juga merupakan investasi pertahanan sehingga pengadaannya juga harus memperhatikan perkembangan teknologi.

"Kita juga harus betul-betul menghitung dan mengantisipasi perubahan yang sangat cepat, terutama dalam teknologi persenjataan, yang akan mempengaruhi corak peperangan di masa yang akan datang," tutur Jokowi.

Jokowi juga tak ingin pengadaan alutsista jadi lahan untuk praktik korupsi. Hal itu karena alutsista dibeli dengan uang rakyat.

"Tidak ada lagi toleransi terhadap praktik-praktik korupsi, praktik _mark up_, dan saya peringatkan juga bahwa alutsista ini dibeli dari uang rakyat untuk bisa digunakan untuk TNI dalam melindungi rakyat, melindungi bangsa, melindungi negara dari segala bentuk ancaman yang ada," kata Jokowi.
*(bag/nvl)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Meeting Budget for Indonesia defense*

Ratas Kebijakan Pengadaan Alutsista




Presiden Joko Widodo (kanan) berbincang dengan Wakil Presiden Jusuf Kalla (kedua kanan), Menkopolhukam Wiranto (kiri) dan Menteri Luar Negeri Retno Marsudi (kedua kiri) sebelum memimpin rapat terbatas tentang kebijakan pengadaan Alat Utama Sistem Senjata (alutsista) di Kantor Presiden, Jakarta, Rabu (26/7/2017). Presiden menegaskan agar proses pengadaan alutsista dimulai dari interaksi antarpemerintah (government to government/G to G), serta menerapkan prinsip-prinsip transparansi dan akuntabilitas, termasuk menghindari penggelembungan anggaran (mark up). (ANTARA FOTO/Puspa Perwitasari)





Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo (keempat kiri), Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu (ketiga kanan), Menteri Luar Negeri Retno Marsudi (kedua kanan), Menteri Perindustrian Airlangga Hartarto (kanan), Kapolri Jenderal Pol Tito Karnavian (ketiga kiri), Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat (KSAD) Jenderal TNI Mulyono (kedua kiri) dan Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto (kiri) mengikuti rapat terbatas tentang kebijakan pengadaan Alat Utama Sistem Senjata (alutsista) di Kantor Presiden, Jakarta, Rabu (26/7/2017). Presiden menegaskan agar proses pengadaan alutsista dimulai dari interaksi antarpemerintah (government to government/G to G), serta menerapkan prinsip-prinsip transparansi dan akuntabilitas, termasuk menghindari penggelembungan anggaran (mark up). (ANTARA FOTO/Puspa Perwitasari)





Presiden Joko Widodo (kedua kanan) didampingi Wakil Presiden Jusuf Kalla (kanan) memimpin rapat terbatas tentang kebijakan pengadaan Alat Utama Sistem Senjata (alutsista) di Kantor Presiden, Jakarta, Rabu (26/7/2017). Presiden menegaskan agar proses pengadaan alutsista dimulai dari interaksi antarpemerintah (government to government/G to G), serta menerapkan prinsip-prinsip transparansi dan akuntabilitas, termasuk menghindari penggelembungan anggaran (mark up). (ANTARA FOTO/Puspa Perwitasari)

======

*After meeting with President, minister says will buy 11 Sukhoi SU35 from Rusia and 6 Attack Drone from China*

*Indonesia pastikan beli Sukhoi untuk perkuat pertahanan udara*
Rabu, 26 Juli 2017 20:00 WIB | 671 Views
Pewarta: Bayu Prasetyo





Sukhoi Su-35S Flanker E Angkatan Udara Rusia. Berbeda dengan versi ekspornya, Rusia mengoperasikan varian S dari Sukhoi Su-35 ini, yang juga tidak memiliki subvarian kursi ganda. (wikipedia.org)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Pemerintah Indonesia memastikan akan memperkuat pertahanan udaranya dengan membeli alutsista jet tempur Sukhoi Su-35.

"*Tadi (membahas) pembelian Sukhoi, finalisasi sudah. Sudah itu akan membeli drone, selain itu masalah regulasi siber,*" kata Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu ditemui usai menghadiri rapat terbatas tentang Alutsista di Kantor Presiden Jakarta, Rabu.

Menurut Ryamizard, Indonesia berencana membeli 11 pesawat tempur Sukhoi Su-35 Flanker. "Sudah negoisasi pembelian, sudah dua tahun," tambah Ryamizard.

Selain itu, terkait rencana pembelian "drone" atau pesawat nirawak, Menteri menjelaskan pemerintah sedang mencari "drone" yang berkualitas dan biaya terjangkau serta kemampuan transfer teknologi yang memadai bagi kemandirian industri pertahanan Indonesia.

"Beli saja sedikit, nanti dikembangkan. Besok saya akan minta pabrik drone datang, uji coba mana yang bagus," jelas Ryamizard.

Sementara itu, Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan Laksda Leonardi mengatakan TNI AU membutuhkan "drone" *dengan kualifikasi pesawat yang dapat mendeteksi serta melakukan identifikasi dan juga melakukan penyerangan*.

Leonardi menambahkan hingga saat ini pemerintah merencanakan membeli enam unit "drone" dengan tiga baterai.

"Yang bisa memberikan, mengizinkan kita untuk beli itu China. Yang lain tidak mau jual. Sejauh ini sudah penjajakan 'G to G' dengan spesifikasinya dari TNI AU," jelas Leonardi.

Sebelumnya dalam rapat terbatas, Presiden Jokowi menegaskan pemerintah harus mengoptimalkan pembelian alutsista yang mengarah kepada pembangunan kemandirian industri pertahanan di dalam negeri.

Presiden menegaskan Indonesia memperoleh sejumlah tawaran kerja sama alutsista dari banyak negara dengan sejumlah tawaran seperti transfer teknologi, desain bersama hingga realokasi fasilitas industri pertahanan dari negara produsen ke Indonesia.

"Saya juga ingatkan pengadaan alutsista harus memerhatikan pendekatan daur hidup tidak hanya, misalnya, membeli pesawat tempur tanpa mempertimbangkan biaya daur hidup alutsista tersebut 20 tahun ke depan," tegas Jokowi.

Indonesia berencana membeli pesawat tempur Sukhoi Su-35 (NATO: Flanker E) sebagai pengganti F-5E/F Tiger II di Skuadron Udara 14 TNI AU yang telah pensiun.
Editor: Monalisa

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

Satria Manggala said:


> *Meeting Budget for Indonesia defense*
> 
> Ratas Kebijakan Pengadaan Alutsista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presiden Joko Widodo (kanan) berbincang dengan Wakil Presiden Jusuf Kalla (kedua kanan), Menkopolhukam Wiranto (kiri) dan Menteri Luar Negeri Retno Marsudi (kedua kiri) sebelum memimpin rapat terbatas tentang kebijakan pengadaan Alat Utama Sistem Senjata (alutsista) di Kantor Presiden, Jakarta, Rabu (26/7/2017). Presiden menegaskan agar proses pengadaan alutsista dimulai dari interaksi antarpemerintah (government to government/G to G), serta menerapkan prinsip-prinsip transparansi dan akuntabilitas, termasuk menghindari penggelembungan anggaran (mark up). (ANTARA FOTO/Puspa Perwitasari)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo (keempat kiri), Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu (ketiga kanan), Menteri Luar Negeri Retno Marsudi (kedua kanan), Menteri Perindustrian Airlangga Hartarto (kanan), Kapolri Jenderal Pol Tito Karnavian (ketiga kiri), Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat (KSAD) Jenderal TNI Mulyono (kedua kiri) dan Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto (kiri) mengikuti rapat terbatas tentang kebijakan pengadaan Alat Utama Sistem Senjata (alutsista) di Kantor Presiden, Jakarta, Rabu (26/7/2017). Presiden menegaskan agar proses pengadaan alutsista dimulai dari interaksi antarpemerintah (government to government/G to G), serta menerapkan prinsip-prinsip transparansi dan akuntabilitas, termasuk menghindari penggelembungan anggaran (mark up). (ANTARA FOTO/Puspa Perwitasari)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presiden Joko Widodo (kedua kanan) didampingi Wakil Presiden Jusuf Kalla (kanan) memimpin rapat terbatas tentang kebijakan pengadaan Alat Utama Sistem Senjata (alutsista) di Kantor Presiden, Jakarta, Rabu (26/7/2017). Presiden menegaskan agar proses pengadaan alutsista dimulai dari interaksi antarpemerintah (government to government/G to G), serta menerapkan prinsip-prinsip transparansi dan akuntabilitas, termasuk menghindari penggelembungan anggaran (mark up). (ANTARA FOTO/Puspa Perwitasari)
> 
> ======
> 
> *After meeting with President, minister says will buy 11 Sukhoi SU35 from Rusia and 6 Attack Drone from China*
> 
> *Indonesia pastikan beli Sukhoi untuk perkuat pertahanan udara*
> Rabu, 26 Juli 2017 20:00 WIB | 671 Views
> Pewarta: Bayu Prasetyo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sukhoi Su-35S Flanker E Angkatan Udara Rusia. Berbeda dengan versi ekspornya, Rusia mengoperasikan varian S dari Sukhoi Su-35 ini, yang juga tidak memiliki subvarian kursi ganda. (wikipedia.org)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Pemerintah Indonesia memastikan akan memperkuat pertahanan udaranya dengan membeli alutsista jet tempur Sukhoi Su-35.
> 
> "*Tadi (membahas) pembelian Sukhoi, finalisasi sudah. Sudah itu akan membeli drone, selain itu masalah regulasi siber,*" kata Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu ditemui usai menghadiri rapat terbatas tentang Alutsista di Kantor Presiden Jakarta, Rabu.
> 
> Menurut Ryamizard, Indonesia berencana membeli 11 pesawat tempur Sukhoi Su-35 Flanker. "Sudah negoisasi pembelian, sudah dua tahun," tambah Ryamizard.
> 
> Selain itu, terkait rencana pembelian "drone" atau pesawat nirawak, Menteri menjelaskan pemerintah sedang mencari "drone" yang berkualitas dan biaya terjangkau serta kemampuan transfer teknologi yang memadai bagi kemandirian industri pertahanan Indonesia.
> 
> "Beli saja sedikit, nanti dikembangkan. Besok saya akan minta pabrik drone datang, uji coba mana yang bagus," jelas Ryamizard.
> 
> Sementara itu, Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan Laksda Leonardi mengatakan TNI AU membutuhkan "drone" *dengan kualifikasi pesawat yang dapat mendeteksi serta melakukan identifikasi dan juga melakukan penyerangan*.
> 
> Leonardi menambahkan hingga saat ini pemerintah merencanakan membeli enam unit "drone" dengan tiga baterai.
> 
> "Yang bisa memberikan, mengizinkan kita untuk beli itu China. Yang lain tidak mau jual. Sejauh ini sudah penjajakan 'G to G' dengan spesifikasinya dari TNI AU," jelas Leonardi.
> 
> Sebelumnya dalam rapat terbatas, Presiden Jokowi menegaskan pemerintah harus mengoptimalkan pembelian alutsista yang mengarah kepada pembangunan kemandirian industri pertahanan di dalam negeri.
> 
> Presiden menegaskan Indonesia memperoleh sejumlah tawaran kerja sama alutsista dari banyak negara dengan sejumlah tawaran seperti transfer teknologi, desain bersama hingga realokasi fasilitas industri pertahanan dari negara produsen ke Indonesia.
> 
> "Saya juga ingatkan pengadaan alutsista harus memerhatikan pendekatan daur hidup tidak hanya, misalnya, membeli pesawat tempur tanpa mempertimbangkan biaya daur hidup alutsista tersebut 20 tahun ke depan," tegas Jokowi.
> 
> Indonesia berencana membeli pesawat tempur Sukhoi Su-35 (NATO: Flanker E) sebagai pengganti F-5E/F Tiger II di Skuadron Udara 14 TNI AU yang telah pensiun.
> Editor: Monalisa


from 8 to 12 to 11 Su 35

or this Drone CH-3, Like what has been owned by myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

* Indonesia will develope Drone for military and civilhttps://abarky.blogspot.co.id/2017/07/pemerintah-akan-kembangkan-industri.html*
*https://abarky.blogspot.co.id/2017/07/pemerintah-akan-kembangkan-industri.html*
*Pemerintah Akan Kembangkan Industri Drone *
21.00 Garuda Militer No comments

*Untuk kepentingan militer dan sipil*https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-eCBdiECKSxc/VqYMm8CxbxI/AAAAAAAApxQ/E5np0_xdaOQ/s1600/drone.jpg



*
Desain drone MALE PT DI [detik] ★

M*enteri Koordinator Politik Hukum dan keamanan Wiranto mengungkapkan pemerintah akan mengembangkan industri drone yang bisa dimanfaatkan untuk kepentingan militer maupun kepentingan sipil.

"_Itu yang menjadi satu sasaran kami untuk mengembangkan industri drone sehingga dapat multifunction sehingga bisa kami pakai untuk kepentingan militer maupun untuk kepentingan sipil,_" kata Wiranto usai rapat kabinet terbatas di Kantor Presiden Kompleks Istana Kepresidenan Jakarta, Rabu.

Wiranto menyebutkan ke depan teknologi drone akan berkembang terus karena murah tetapi dapat menjangkau wilayah nasional.

"_Ke depan ada satu teknologi baru yang lebih murah tapi juga dapat menjangkau wilayah nasional baik untuk kepentingan militer, pertahanan maupun untuk kepentingan-kepentingan sipil yakni drone,_" katanya.

Drone adalah pesawat pengintai tak berawak yang dijalankan dengan pusat kendali di suatu tempat dengan menggunakan komputer atau juga _remote control._





*Drone MALE Anka TAI dengan senjata rudal, akan di produksi PT DI dengan lisensi [defense24]*

Sementara itu mengenai pembelian alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista) Wiranto mengatakan alutsista yang dibeli harus bisa meng-_cover_ wilayah Indonesia yang luas, dalam arti bisa meng-_cover_ pengamanan wilayah RI.

"_Kedua kami harus realistis artinya jangan sampai pembelian alutsista menggerogoti APBN yang nanti bisa mengganggu kebijakan di bidang yang lain, artinya harus ada pertimbangan rasional dari pembelian itu, artinya ada efisiensi di situ,_" kata Wiranto.

Namun Wiranto mengingatkan bahwa upaya memperkuat alutsista juga perlu ditujukan untuk "_detterence factor_".

"_Artinya kita tetap dihormati negara lain dalam rangka melakukan satu diplomasi internasional, kalau kita tidak kuat nanti kita disepelekan,_" katanya.

Menurut dia, pembelian alutsista harus dilakukan dengan pertimbangan yang baik dan matang, satu sisi memenuhi kepentingan pertahanan nasional di sisi lain tidak merugikan kepentingan lain dalam pemanfaatan APBN.

Dalam kesempatan itu Wiranto membantah ada ketidakharmonisan antar lembaga terkait pengadaan alutsista.

"_Siapa yang bilang tidak harmonis kalau ada perbedaan pendapat ya didiskusikan, diperbincangkan sehingga mencapai keseimbangan tadi, kalau ada perbedaan pendapat kan masing-masing kementerian mengemukakan pendapatnya. tugas kita menyerasikan itu sehingga ada keputusan yang baik,_" kata Wiranto.

*♞ Antara*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Satria Manggala said:


> *Meeting Budget for Indonesia defense*
> 
> Ratas Kebijakan Pengadaan Alutsista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presiden Joko Widodo (kanan) berbincang dengan Wakil Presiden Jusuf Kalla (kedua kanan), Menkopolhukam Wiranto (kiri) dan Menteri Luar Negeri Retno Marsudi (kedua kiri) sebelum memimpin rapat terbatas tentang kebijakan pengadaan Alat Utama Sistem Senjata (alutsista) di Kantor Presiden, Jakarta, Rabu (26/7/2017). Presiden menegaskan agar proses pengadaan alutsista dimulai dari interaksi antarpemerintah (government to government/G to G), serta menerapkan prinsip-prinsip transparansi dan akuntabilitas, termasuk menghindari penggelembungan anggaran (mark up). (ANTARA FOTO/Puspa Perwitasari)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo (keempat kiri), Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu (ketiga kanan), Menteri Luar Negeri Retno Marsudi (kedua kanan), Menteri Perindustrian Airlangga Hartarto (kanan), Kapolri Jenderal Pol Tito Karnavian (ketiga kiri), Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat (KSAD) Jenderal TNI Mulyono (kedua kiri) dan Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto (kiri) mengikuti rapat terbatas tentang kebijakan pengadaan Alat Utama Sistem Senjata (alutsista) di Kantor Presiden, Jakarta, Rabu (26/7/2017). Presiden menegaskan agar proses pengadaan alutsista dimulai dari interaksi antarpemerintah (government to government/G to G), serta menerapkan prinsip-prinsip transparansi dan akuntabilitas, termasuk menghindari penggelembungan anggaran (mark up). (ANTARA FOTO/Puspa Perwitasari)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presiden Joko Widodo (kedua kanan) didampingi Wakil Presiden Jusuf Kalla (kanan) memimpin rapat terbatas tentang kebijakan pengadaan Alat Utama Sistem Senjata (alutsista) di Kantor Presiden, Jakarta, Rabu (26/7/2017). Presiden menegaskan agar proses pengadaan alutsista dimulai dari interaksi antarpemerintah (government to government/G to G), serta menerapkan prinsip-prinsip transparansi dan akuntabilitas, termasuk menghindari penggelembungan anggaran (mark up). (ANTARA FOTO/Puspa Perwitasari)
> 
> ======
> 
> *After meeting with President, minister says will buy 11 Sukhoi SU35 from Rusia and 6 Attack Drone from China*
> 
> *Indonesia pastikan beli Sukhoi untuk perkuat pertahanan udara*
> Rabu, 26 Juli 2017 20:00 WIB | 671 Views
> Pewarta: Bayu Prasetyo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sukhoi Su-35S Flanker E Angkatan Udara Rusia. Berbeda dengan versi ekspornya, Rusia mengoperasikan varian S dari Sukhoi Su-35 ini, yang juga tidak memiliki subvarian kursi ganda. (wikipedia.org)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Pemerintah Indonesia memastikan akan memperkuat pertahanan udaranya dengan membeli alutsista jet tempur Sukhoi Su-35.
> 
> "*Tadi (membahas) pembelian Sukhoi, finalisasi sudah. Sudah itu akan membeli drone, selain itu masalah regulasi siber,*" kata Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu ditemui usai menghadiri rapat terbatas tentang Alutsista di Kantor Presiden Jakarta, Rabu.
> 
> Menurut Ryamizard, Indonesia berencana membeli 11 pesawat tempur Sukhoi Su-35 Flanker. "Sudah negoisasi pembelian, sudah dua tahun," tambah Ryamizard.
> 
> Selain itu, terkait rencana pembelian "drone" atau pesawat nirawak, Menteri menjelaskan pemerintah sedang mencari "drone" yang berkualitas dan biaya terjangkau serta kemampuan transfer teknologi yang memadai bagi kemandirian industri pertahanan Indonesia.
> 
> "Beli saja sedikit, nanti dikembangkan. Besok saya akan minta pabrik drone datang, uji coba mana yang bagus," jelas Ryamizard.
> 
> Sementara itu, Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan Laksda Leonardi mengatakan TNI AU membutuhkan "drone" *dengan kualifikasi pesawat yang dapat mendeteksi serta melakukan identifikasi dan juga melakukan penyerangan*.
> 
> Leonardi menambahkan hingga saat ini pemerintah merencanakan membeli enam unit "drone" dengan tiga baterai.
> 
> "Yang bisa memberikan, mengizinkan kita untuk beli itu China. Yang lain tidak mau jual. Sejauh ini sudah penjajakan 'G to G' dengan spesifikasinya dari TNI AU," jelas Leonardi.
> 
> Sebelumnya dalam rapat terbatas, Presiden Jokowi menegaskan pemerintah harus mengoptimalkan pembelian alutsista yang mengarah kepada pembangunan kemandirian industri pertahanan di dalam negeri.
> 
> Presiden menegaskan Indonesia memperoleh sejumlah tawaran kerja sama alutsista dari banyak negara dengan sejumlah tawaran seperti transfer teknologi, desain bersama hingga realokasi fasilitas industri pertahanan dari negara produsen ke Indonesia.
> 
> "Saya juga ingatkan pengadaan alutsista harus memerhatikan pendekatan daur hidup tidak hanya, misalnya, membeli pesawat tempur tanpa mempertimbangkan biaya daur hidup alutsista tersebut 20 tahun ke depan," tegas Jokowi.
> 
> Indonesia berencana membeli pesawat tempur Sukhoi Su-35 (NATO: Flanker E) sebagai pengganti F-5E/F Tiger II di Skuadron Udara 14 TNI AU yang telah pensiun.
> Editor: Monalisa


IMO,china is likely willing to negotiate more strategic defence cooperation in the future in exchange for political support and hegemony in many asian (particulary SE asian) and african countries

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Indonesian Marines Corps Division I

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Production in full swing

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Satria Manggala

pr1v4t33r said:


> Production in full swing
> 
> View attachment 414107
> 
> View attachment 414109


nice produce ...  hope they develope vhull in the future


----------



## Var Dracon

pr1v4t33r said:


> Production in full swing
> 
> View attachment 414107
> 
> View attachment 414109


I wonder how many Komodos have been produced.... Can they catch up Anoa which already numbered 300+ units? 



Satria Manggala said:


> nice produce ...  hope they develope vhull in the future



Agreed.. . Even Autralian Hawkei already use V-Hull.... And also Aligator of RM-70 Vampire battery...


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*ATHAN INGGRIS TAWARKAN KERJASAMA UNTUK PT PAL*
27 JULY 2017 DIANEKO_LC 2 COMMENTS
Produk berkualitas yang membanggakan dan mengharumkan nama Bangsa telah sukses diproduksi Insan PAL Indonesia. Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV) sebagai kapal perang ekspor perdana yang berhasil di serahkan ke Kementerian Pertahanan Filipina.

Hal ini membuat banyak Negara menengok PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) untuk melihat dan mengkaji peluang potensi yang dapat dikerjasamakan. Ingris, sebagai salah satu negara adidaya dan berteknologi kemaritiman yang handal, melihat potensi pada PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) untuk berkolaborasi bersama.

Atase Pertahanan Colonel Adrian H Campbell-Black bersama tim diterima Direktur Utama PT PAL INDONESIA (Persero) Budiman Saleh, Direktur Pembangunan Kapal-Turitan Indaryo, Kepala Perencana Strategis Perusahaan-Tjahyono Yudo & Sekretaris Perusahaan-Elly Dwirat Manto.

Andrian menyampaikan bahwa melalui industri Komponen yang berlokasi di Inggris ingin menawarkan kerjasama strategis dalam proyek pembangunan Kapal yang akan sedang dan dibangun PT PAL INDONESIA (Persero). “Kami bahagia telah diterima, kami melihat potensi peluang kerjasama dengan PT PAL kedepan” ujarnya. Komponen yang ditawarkan adalah Teknologi Sistem Komunikasi dan Navigasi, yang merupakan salah satu kebutuhan premier untuk operasional sebuah Alat Transportasi.

Direktur Utama Budiman Saleh mengungkapkan kami membuka diri untuk semua kerjasama untuk potensi pasar dalam negeri dan luar negeri. “Kami tidak menentukan dengan siapa kami bermitra. Namun yang harus dipenuhi dalam bermitra dengan kami adalah penyesuaian dan kepatuhan pada Undang-Undang 16 Tahun 2012” tegasnya.

Saleh menambahkan selain dari kepatuhan pada perundang-undnagan juga turut mendukung keterpenuhinya tingkat kandungan komponen dalam negeri. kami yakin akan berhasil dalam menjaring minat pasar dalam negeri dan luar negeri sesuai dengan kapasitas kami dalam menghasilkan produk yang berkualitas.

_Photo : Atase Pertahanan Colonel Adrian H Campbell-Black. (PT PAL)_

_Sumber : Pen PT PAL_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

English Ver.
*Indonesia plans to buy Sukhoi SU-35*
6 hours ago | 619 Views
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government plans to buy 11 Sukhoi SU-35 Flanker fighter jets to strengthen the countrys air defense, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said.

"We have just (discussed a plan) to buy Sukhoi and then drone. The other issue is cyber regulation," Ryacudu said after attending a limited cabinet meeting on military armament system at the Presidential Office here on Wednesday.

"We have negotiated on the purchase for two years," he stated.

Asked to comment on a plan to buy drone, he noted that the government is looking for a drone manufacturer which sells quality drone at affordable price and offers transfer of technology to help the country achieve self-reliance in defense industry.

"We will buy (drones) in small number and later develop them. Tomorrow, I will ask a drone manufacturer to come here to demonstrate its drones. As such, we will see which one is good," he remarked.

Meanwhile, Chief of the Defense Facilities Board Rear Admiral Leonardi said the Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU) needs drones with aircraft qualifications which can detect, identify, and attack something.

He added that the government plans to buy six drones with three batteries.

"Only China can sell drones to us and the others cannot. We have explored (to buy drones) under G-to-G scheme, with their specifications from the TNI AU," he said.

President Joko Widodo remarked at the meeting earlier in the day that the government must optimize the purchase of military armaments to help the country achieve self-reliance in defense industry.

The president explained that Indonesia has received a number of offers from other countries to cooperate in developing military armament system.

Indonesia plans to buy Sukhoi Su-35 (NATO: Flanker E) to replace F-5E/F Tiger II at the TNI AUs air squadron 14. (*)
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/112026/indonesia-plans-to-buy-sukhoi-su-35

*Indonesian DM confirms acquisition of 11 Su-35 fighter jets*
Source: Xinhua| 2017-07-26 21:19:33|Editor: Zhou Xin

JAKARTA, July 26 (Xinhua) -- Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said on Wednesday that Indonesia decided to purchase 11 Russian-made Sukhoi 35 fighter jets as negotiations over the deal had already been finalized.

"There will be 11 planes. After two years, it was finally finalized," the minister said in the presidential palace.

The Russian-made aircraft were intended to replace F5 E/F Tiger II warplanes, which have been in service with the Indonesian Air Forces since 1980s.

Reports said delivery of the Su-35 fighter jets to Indonesia would be conducted next year.

The Su-35s would join the Flanker-family fleet of the Indonesian Air Forces, which now operate 11 Su-30s and five Su-27s respectively.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-07/26/c_136475013.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesia in talks to procure first mini-submarine
*


*Key Points*

Indonesia is currently in the process of acquiring its first mini-submarine
Platform may partly fulfil Indonesia’s requirement to operate a fleet of 12 submarines by 2024
The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) is currently finalising a contract with Batam-based shipbuilder PT Palindo Marine for the procurement of a mini-submarine, Indonesian Navy Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) sources informed _Jane’s_ on 26 July.





A model of the 22 m mini-submarine concept on display at Indo Defence 2016. (HIS/Patrick Allen)

This information has since been corroborated with officials from PT Palindo, who confirmed on the same day that discussions over the contract are currently still ongoing with officials from the MoD and the TNI-AL.




To read the full article, Client Login
(101 of 697 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/72643/indonesia-in-talks-to-procure-first-mini-submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tom99

Svantana said:


> ...
> He added that the government plans to buy six drones with three batteries.
> 
> "Only China can sell drones to us and the others cannot. We have explored (to buy drones) under G-to-G scheme, with their specifications from the TNI AU," he said.




Why "only China can sell drones to" Indonesia? What about Russia, Israel, India, USA, and EU? Some of these countries are selling you guys warplanes then why not drones?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Tom99 said:


> Why "only China can sell drones to" Indonesia? What about Russia, Israel, India, USA, and EU? Some of these countries are selling you guys warplanes then why not drones?


Maybe this quote can answer your Question.


Satria Manggala said:


> Selain itu, terkait rencana pembelian "drone" atau pesawat nirawak, Menteri menjelaskan pemerintah sedang mencari "drone" yang berkualitas dan biaya terjangkau serta kemampuan transfer teknologi yang memadai bagi kemandirian industri pertahanan Indonesia.


english: 
In addition, related to the drone purchase plan, the minister explained that the government is seeking "drones" of quality and affordability as well as adequate technology transfer capability for Indonesia's defense industry independence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

Indonesia Drone ... 'Rajawali 720' succeed fly more than 24 hours with range about 1000 km







*Menhan Tinjau Uji Coba Pesawat Tanpa Awak di Bogor*
Muhammad Fida Ul Haq - detikNews
 




Foto: Menhan Tinjau Uji Coba Pesawat Tanpa Awak di Bogor (Fida-detikcom) 

*Bogor* - Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Ryamizard Ryacudu meninjau uji coba Pesawat Terbang Tanpa Awak (PPTA). Pesawat itu merupakan hasil kerjasama antara hasil litbang Kemhan dan industri pertahanan untuk memperkuat sistem pertahanan.

Uji coba tersebut dilakukan di Lapangan Terbang Rumpin, Jl Raya Cicangkal, Rumpin, Bogor, Kamis (27/7/2017) sekitar pukul 09.25 WIB. Hadir dalam uji coba itu pejabat Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan (KKIP) dan pimpinan perusahaan PT Dirgantara Nusantara.





Foto: Menhan Tinjau Uji Coba Pesawat Tanpa Awak di Bogor (Fida-detikcom)

Pesawat yang diterbangkan bernama Rajawali 720. Pesawat tersebut dapat terbang lebih dari 24 jam dengan radius jelajah hingga 1.000 km.

"Ini adalah pameran drone yang dilaksanakan Balitbang Kemhan. Selain pesawat Rajawali ada 11 pesawat lainnya," kata Kapuskom Publik Kemhan Totok Sugiharto.

Selain Rajawali 720, rencananya akan diuji coba empat pesawat lainnya. Empat pesawat tanpa awak tersebut adalah Puna alap-alap, Wulung, Elang Laut, dan Mission System.

Pesawat Rajawali 720 dirancang dengan misi utama sebagai pesawat pengintai, dan dilengkapi kamera yang menghasilkan gambar maupun video. Pesawat tersebut memiliki ketinggian hingga 8.000 meter dan kecepatan mencapai 135km/jam.

*(fdu/rvk)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Military forces secure Tesso Nilo National Park*
Selasa, 28 Maret 2017 06:45 WIB - 2.509 Views

Pekanbaru, Riau (ANTARA News) - Joint army personnel from the 04/Pangkalan Kuras district military command in Pelalawan, Sumatras province of Riau, are conducting joint operations in an effort to secure Tesso Nilo National Park.

"The joint patrols, involving two different teams, will be carried out for eight days," the Chief of the District Military Command, Captain Diding Sukardi, said here on Monday.

He added that the joint patrol would be conducted by two teams who would take part in arbitrary operations in the villages of Lubuk Kembang Bunga and Baserah.

He stated that the operation was done to secure the park against forest encroachment and illegal logging activities.

"We also aim to protect wild animals in the area from illegal hunting," he remarked.

The operation also involves police forces and personnel from Tesso Nilo National Park.

The head of Riaus Natural Resource Conservation Office, Mahfuds, explained that the integrated patrol would be continued throughout the year.

He expressed hope that through the operation, the 80 thousand hectare park would be free from illegal logging activities.

"All possible efforts would be taken to protect the part," he added.

Besides joint patrols, Mahfuds revealed that law enforcement efforts would also be taken against violators.

Supartono, the head of Tesso Nilo National Park office, affirmed that only 25 to 30 thousand hectares of forests were left from the initial 80 thousand hectares.

Tesso Nilo is one of the conservation areas where illegal logging and encroachment activities have been rife. Such activities make the forest area, which is rich in flora and fauna in Riau, prone to fires.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## pr1v4t33r

reLaunching KRI Cakalang 852, setelah dipersenjatai marlin WS 30mm










__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Astros II MLRS. Credit to Yonarmed 10 Roket & Lembaga Keris.
















https://www.facebook.com/lembagakeris/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mahakam

So, can it be 11 Su-35 and additional 5 Su-34?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Uji coba Drone di Lapangan Terbang Pustekroket Rumpin, Kabupaten Bogor

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Var Dracon

Tom99 said:


> Why "only China can sell drones to" Indonesia? What about Russia, Israel, India, USA, and EU? Some of these countries are selling you guys warplanes then why not drones?



Actually, every country can sell drones to us. But alas, our purse is not "prosper" so we only buy cheap ones. And if you don't know already, Indonesia is getting very close to China in current regime than the last three regimes. 

That said, I myself worry about my nation, because in the near future China may take over my country, well, not necessarily by force but by economy. I'm not even sure in 2020 we still "safe" but I pray God give us the best.


----------



## Tom99

Svantana said:


> Maybe this quote can answer your Question.
> 
> english:
> In addition, related to the drone purchase plan, the minister explained that the government is seeking "drones" of quality and affordability as well as adequate technology transfer capability for Indonesia's defense industry independence.



Ah, does that means Indonesia got its desired tech transfer for its purchase of American and Russian jet fighters? Russian said the Su-35 is like gen4++ jet fighter. So, if Indonesia gets the enough tech transfer then it can start to build similar jet fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Var Dracon said:


> Actually, every country can sell drones to us. But alas, our purse is not "prosper" so we only buy cheap ones. And if you don't know already, Indonesia is getting very close to China in current regime than the last three regimes.
> 
> That said, I myself worry about my nation, because in the near future China may take over my country, well, not necessarily by force but by economy. I'm not even sure in 2020 we still "safe" but I pray God give us the best.


What the f*ck are you talking about!!?? 
How the hell china can "take over" indonesia!?don't tell me you are one of those 212 guys, use your brain man, who do you think we are, a bunch of dumb ***!! We are smarter than that, please don't insult your own intelectual!!


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Tom99 said:


> Ah, does that means Indonesia got its desired tech transfer for its purchase of American and Russian jet fighters? Russian said the Su-35 is like gen4++ jet fighter. So, if Indonesia gets the enough tech transfer then it can start to build similar jet fighters.



That's the plan, we like to get a certain degree of tech transfer from every aquisition.. so we could improve our own defense industry.. as you know we are cooperating with Sokor to develop our own 4.5 gen fighter jet.. so a little bit tech transfer from here and there could help us along the way to realize this plan...

Other succesfull cooperation regarding tech transfer process are:
- LPD
- Light frigate
- Medium tank
- etc..

Weibel Radar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Tom99 said:


> Ah, does that means Indonesia got its desired tech transfer for its purchase of American and Russian jet fighters? Russian said the Su-35 is like gen4++ jet fighter. So, if Indonesia gets the enough tech transfer then it can start to build similar jet fighters.


We already on the way of starting to learn how to make jet fighter by colaborating with south korea on KFX program, in indonesia weapon purchase it is obligated to have transfer of technology in every aspect so we can Learn to built our own not just buying it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pasang Radio Komunikasi Kendaraan Tempur






Maintenance Ranpur M113 Yonif Mekanis 412

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ground zero

Mahakam said:


> So, can it be 11 Su-35 and additional 5 Su-34?



How about Su 30SM hehehe


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Latihan Demo Tempur Laut untuk persiapan 5 oktober mendatang

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

initial_d_mk2 said:


> What the f*ck are you talking about!!??
> How the hell china can "take over" indonesia!?don't tell me you are one of those 212 guys, use your brain man, who do you think we are, a bunch of dumb ***!! We are smarter than that, please don't insult your own intelectual!!


Like it or not indonesia is getting more and more under chinese influence.....deal with it


----------



## pr1v4t33r

China is a new global hegemon, of course their influence are spreading around the world. This is not a problem specific to Indonesia. Caution is wise but we don't have to become alarmist and overly worried over such thing. Indonesia play balancing act with West, East, and Middle East today. We need their invstment, as long as they don't overstep their bounds... it's all okay..


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> China is a new global hegemon, of course their influence are spreading around the world. This is not a problem specific to Indonesia. Caution is wise but we don't have to become alarmist and overly worried over such thing. Indonesia playing balancing act with West, East, and Middle East today. We need their invstment, as long as they don't overstep their bounds... it's all okay..


Agree, there is no need to be overly worried, this is politics.......we need to play smart, however the failure to cope with the fact that indonesia is already under heavy chinese influence (atleast compared to the last regime's) could be harmful to us......indonesia is strategic. I mean very strategic. Indonesia could take advantage of the conflict in scs to its own profit...while increasing economic development with both western and chinese aid


----------



## pr1v4t33r

striver44 said:


> however the failure to cope with the fact that indonesia is already under heavy chinese influence (atleast compared to the last regime's) could be harmful to us......



How come you conclude that Indonesia is under heavy influence of China? (wait... do you mean chinese or china?) and In what sense?

What i can see is that the current administration have a pretty independent and tough foreign policy, and they have no problem in taking hard stance to any China encroachment in SCS.

For current adm, it's Indonesia first.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> How come you conclude that Indonesia is under heavy influence of China? (wait... do you mean chinese or china?) and In what sense?
> 
> What i can see is that the current administration have a pretty independent and tough foreign policy, and they have no problem in taking hard stance to any China encroachment in SCS.
> 
> For current adm, it's Indonesia first.


Ok maybe i'm a bit overly there, but one thing we must understand that, yes, china(prc) now has more grip and influence on indonesia, have you notice just how small(in quantity) chinese illegal fishing boat had been detained in indonesia compared to other countries???............its one thing to look strong in scs, but its another thing to actually act strong in scs.......


----------



## Boss Dragun

pr1v4t33r said:


> How come you conclude that Indonesia is under heavy influence of China? (wait... do you mean chinese or china?) and In what sense?
> 
> What i can see is that the current administration have a pretty independent and tough foreign policy, and they have no problem in taking hard stance to any China encroachment in SCS.
> 
> For current adm, it's Indonesia first.



ever since the grasberg mine incident, i'm more than convinced that there are some officials who wants to sell this country. as usual it's always between US and China around.


----------



## striver44

Boss Dragun said:


> ever since the grasberg mine incident, i'm more than convinced that there are some officials who wants to sell this country. as usual it's always between US and China around.


Looking back at indonesian history since the days of dutch colonialism, shows that many of the leaders are more than willing to sell the country like cheap prostitutes to foreign powers.......I'm not saying the current admin is trying to, but there is always a possibility......just saying


----------



## pr1v4t33r

striver44 said:


> have you notice just how small(in quantity) chinese illegal fishing boat had been detained in indonesia compared to other countries???............



I won't assume anything.

As you said, Indonesia is very strategic, and important. China wouldn't wish to be put into Indonesia's bad book. They will try to maintain fruitful and healty relation with Indonesia as long as possible, thus avoiding unnecessary conflict and tension.

Plus, it would looks really bad and embarasing for China if we keep capturing their fishing boats and blowing them off with all the media cover. That would be a slap in the face for them. So, i think they also actively persuade their fisherman not to encroach Indonesia waters.


----------



## initial_d_mk2

striver44 said:


> Like it or not indonesia is getting more and more under chinese influence.....deal with it


If we were on chinese influence we would never change the name of the sea surrounding natuna and not gonna put millitary hardware there, indeed the chinese won several big project the last few year, but that is bussiness, they won it because of competitive price, we were trying to make the chinese built us infrastructure with their own money like we do to the japanese in the 80-90's,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> I won't assume anything.
> 
> As you said, Indonesia is very strategic, and important. China wouldn't wish to be put into Indonesia's bad book. They will try to maintain fruitful and healty relation with Indonesia as long as posible, thus avoiding unnecessary conflict and tension.
> 
> Plus, it would looks really bad and embarasing for China if we keep capturing their fishing boats and blowing them off with all the media cover. That would be a slap in the face for them. So, i think they also actively persuade their fisherman not to encroach Indonesia waters.


Its another thing if china is trying to maintain relationship with indonesia......in this case china and indonesia really need each other, indonesia needs china's money for investment.....while china needs indonesia to stay out of conflict and allied themself with chinese foe.....but one thing for sure that yes they're influence is growing......and we must watch it closely



initial_d_mk2 said:


> If we were on chinese influence we would never change the name of the sea surrounding natuna and not gonna put millitary hardware there, indeed the chinese won several big project the last few year, but that is bussiness, they won it because of competitive price, we were trying to make the chinese built us infrastructure with their own money like we do to the japanese in the 80-90's,


As i said.....its one thing to look strong in scs.....but its another thing to act strong in the scs


----------



## initial_d_mk2

The chinese actually a good ballance check for japanase, korean, american (western) influence, they gave us option, and make chinese competitor woeing us with better deal, we are neutral country, our only concern is to our own benefits not to america nor china



striver44 said:


> As i said.....its one thing to look strong in scs.....but its another thing to act strong in the scs


Act strong!!?? What kind of strong act do you suggest!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indeed. It's Indonesia first.

Today, China is rising and we shouldn't shy away.. We take advantage, and rise. We might find someday... Indonesia become a global influencer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

initial_d_mk2 said:


> Act strong!!?? What kind of strong act do you suggest!?


Well there's a lot of illegal chinese fishing vessel out there.....why not try bring them here,......???? China wouldn't want to upset indonesia just because we take few of their boats for dinner right???


----------



## initial_d_mk2

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indeed. It's Indonesia first.
> 
> Today, China is rising and we shouldn't shy away.. We take advantage, and rise. We might find someday... Indonesia become a global influencer.


We need chinese money, technology and economic hub, but it doesn't mean we sell our sovereignity, come on man, we don't want to be like the phillipinos in cold war era, they taking side and make their country dependant to U.S.A,


----------



## Boss Dragun

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indeed. It's Indonesia first.
> 
> Today, China is rising and we shouldn't shy away.. We take advantage, and rise. We might find someday... Indonesia become a global influencer.



Well I doubt about that. We are "too nice" and "too distrustful" to even achieve that. Today's govt. Is one thing, however history shows that we aren't punching above our weight, or rather reluctant to do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d_mk2

striver44 said:


> Well there's a lot of illegal chinese fishing vessel out there.....why not try bring them here,......???? China wouldn't want to upset indonesia just because we take few of their boats for dinner right???


Yes there are plenty chinese fishing vessel out there, but they are smarter than the vietnamese, thai, malaysian and fillipinos, the chinese buy license to fish here, built cold storage in indonesia and built canned factory for their fish that they catch here in indonesia and exported it to their mother land, not like others who just stole it


----------



## striver44

initial_d_mk2 said:


> Yes there are plenty chinese fishing vessel out there, but they are smarter than the vietnamese, thai, malaysian and fillipinos, the chinese buy license to fish here, built cold storage in indonesia and built canned factory for their fish that they catch here in indonesia and exported it to their mother land, not like others who just stole it


Buy license.......then why their coast guard confronts our navy back then, afterall they had their.license right????
So our dignity and territory is equal to a canned fish factory to you?? Lol, i suggest we exchange ambalat with proton factory and production in karawang.....
If we keep being such a.weaklings, then expect china will lose respect for our own national interest.......


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d_mk2 said:


> We need chinese money, technology and economic hub, but it doesn't mean we sell our sovereignity, come on man, we don't want to be like the phillipinos in cold war era, they taking side and make their country dependant to U.S.A,



Indonesia will rise together with any countries that wish to rise peacefully. We don't take side, we take advantage..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d_mk2

striver44guart: 9709310 said:


> Buy license.......then why their coast guard confronts our navy back then, afterall they had their.license right????
> So our dignity and territory is equal to a canned fish factory to you?? Lol, i suggest we exchange ambalat with proton factory and production in karawang.....
> If we keep being such a.weaklings, then china will lose respect for oir.own national interest.......


No, their coast guard confront our ship bacause the nine dash line, they try to legitimate their claim by fishing on the area, and we reply it be law enforcement by our navy, coast guard and fishery ministry ship, trust me, we don't sell our sovereignty over anything

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

striver44 said:


> Buy license.......then why their coast guard confronts our navy back then, afterall they had their.license right????
> 
> So our dignity and territory is equal to a canned fish factory to you?? Lol, i suggest we exchange ambalat with proton factory and production in karawang.....
> 
> If we keep being such a.weaklings, then expect china will lose respect for our own national interest.......



Calm yourself... Indonesia will confront China in SCS if they stepping over their boundaries. And the fact that we have only captured few china boats is a solid evidance for me that Gov strategy work.

China will not want to mess with Indonesia over illegal fishing issue.



Boss Dragun said:


> Today's govt. Is one thing, however history shows that we aren't punching above our weight, or rather reluctant to do so.



That's why Indonesia need a strong government that is assertive and ready to take hard meassures to ensure our nation's interest served well.


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Why is this discussion became more of pollitic influence than deffence? 
In the end some of you wil question the jokowi administration loyality, thats is absurd


----------



## striver44

.....I'm not anti china.usa,or any great foreign powers....I understand that we needed them for our own benefit.........Indonesia geo political stance in scs is actually an advantage for indonesia to take whatever profit they can have from this conflict (in particular economic (1st) and.military aid.........one thing that I'm increasingly worried about is the incresing influence of china in comparison to other countries.......we must show them that yes we are friends but we will sink your boat just like other illegal boats ......and you can't even intimidate (or risk losing our support and non claimant status, particularly in scs)

Btw defence is a tool of politics.....so......


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Yes, but not a domestic politic.
I think the chinese understand our stance, just let the vietnamese fight the chinese in scs, we can get huge benefit from it


----------



## Satria Manggala

Sea Platforms
*DSME prepares to handover Indonesia’s first Type 209/1400 submarine after initial delays*
*Ridzwan Rahmat* - IHS Jane's Navy International 

27 July 2017

*Key Points*

Indonesia is about to receive its first South Korean-made submarine, after a delay of more than four months
Delays have been caused by modifications made to the platform after its initial sea trials, said DSME

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) and the Indonesian Ministry of Defence are currently preparing to receive the country’s first Type 209/1400 diesel-electric submarine (SSK) from South Korean company Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME), sources from within the naval service told _Jane’s_ on 27 July.






Nagapasa, during its launch ceremony in March 2016. (DSME)

This information has since been corroborated with DSME’s officials, who confirmed that preparations are currently underway for the handover ceremony. “At the moment, [the work on] _Nagapasa_ is completely finished, and [the vessel] is ready for delivery on 2nd August 2017”, said a DSME official who spoke to _Jane’s_ on the same day.

_Nagapasa_ , which has been given the pennant number 403, is part of a KRW1.3 trillion (USD1.1 billion) contract signed between DSME and the Indonesian government in December 2011. The contract comes with a technology transfer arrangement, which will see the first and second vessels built in South Korea, while the third boat will be produced at Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL's premises in Surabaya in collaboration with DSME.

_Nagapasa_ displaces approximately 1,280 tonnes when surfaced and 1,400 tonnes when dived. The vessel features an overall length of 61.2 m, an overall beam of 6.25 m, and a hull draught of 5.5 m. Powered by four MTU 12V493 diesel engines, the submarine can attain a top speed of 21.5 kt when dived, 11 kt when surfaced, and a maximum operating range of approximately 10,000 n miles at 10 kt while surfaced, according to specifications provided by DSME.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

striver44 said:


> Buy license.......then why their coast guard confronts our navy back then, afterall they had their.license right????
> So our dignity and territory is equal to a canned fish factory to you?? Lol, i suggest we exchange ambalat with proton factory and production in karawang.....
> If we keep being such a.weaklings, then expect china will lose respect for our own national interest.......



FYI....

2014






2015




2016





AND THE RESULT....




2001-2016, Fisheries trade balance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Bungaterakhir said:


> FYI....
> 
> 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE RESULT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2001-2016, Fisheries trade balance.


Yeahhhh.....where are those chinese boats (1 only?? Oh come on!!)....i only see majority of vietnamese,malaysian,philippines....there are hundreds of chinese illegal fishing vessels roaming the natuna sea..and we only manage to capture one?? Its either the chinese boat very sophisticated or our navy just too outdated to catch the chinese.......indonesia has much to lose if we decide to upset china.....so.our government just keep a blind eye on it.....thats the reality that we have to face....


----------



## GraveDigger388

While we are being off-topic here, may I come up with issues regarding football hooligans?


----------



## Var Dracon

initial_d_mk2 said:


> What the f*ck are you talking about!!??
> How the hell china can "take over" indonesia!?don't tell me you are one of those 212 guys, use your brain man, who do you think we are, a bunch of dumb ***!! We are smarter than that, please don't insult your own intelectual!!



I'm replying the question I'm quoting, so I dont expect someone replying back my post.
As for 212, I have no affiliation in any way. As far as I know, you are the first to bring 212 topic here (with serious tone). 

From your reply you seems very triggered, and very angry (see that censored word?). Saw what Nufix (thread creator) wrote? He wrote this :
"Please discuss and post comments in good manners and good language."

You have problem? Even I dont meant my post to be quoted and replied by someone, but you quoted anyway.



GraveDigger388 said:


> While we are being off-topic here, may I come up with issues regarding football hooligans?



Please no, back to topic. I'm surprised this thread go off topic just because 1 triggered member.


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Var Dracon said:


> I'm replying the question I'm quoting, so I dont expect someone replying back my post.
> As for 212, I have no affiliation in any way. As far as I know, you are the first to bring 212 topic here (with serious tone).
> 
> From your reply you seems very triggered, and very angry (see that censored word?). Saw what Nufix (thread creator) wrote? He wrote this :
> "Please discuss and post comments in good manners and good language."
> 
> You have problem? Even I dont meant my post to be quoted and replied by someone, but you quoted anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Please no, back to topic. I'm surprised this thread go off topic just because 1 triggered member.


Heck ofcourse i am replying your previous post, read again what you wrote there, you deliberately or not accusing indonesia govt has became chinese pet sort off, you whined about our economy became being dominated by the chinese or even taken over in the near future, such a nonsense talk. 
I am done here, this thread have been off topic, i am not gonna replying you anymore, btw you posted here so you have to expected someone reply it, enough said, i am going back to work, ciao!!


----------



## Star Bugs

Everyone's worrying about China influence, but no one's worrying about Arab influence. So sad. I guess nobody is watching the news about our *current* national security problem that is encroaching our youngsters and even people in the villages.

Densus 88 is not a reaction towards China isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

everyone please stay calm, dont be off-topic

the prestigious Adhi Makayasa medal as valedictorian of his class medalist of Military and Police academy 2017, 2 of them comes from a simple farmer family.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ground zero

no change plan...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*KT 1B Woong Bee First Time Landing @ Lombok




*











*KT-1B Woong Bee, Pesawat Latih Lanjut Lanud Rembiga*
HeadlineNTB 27 Juli 2017 15:36 SUARANTB.com 0

*Mataram (Suara NTB)* – Sebanyak delapan pesawat latih lanjut KT-1B Woong Bee menuntaskan penerbangan jarak jauh dari Lanud Adi Sucipto, Yogyakarta ke Lanud Rembiga. Pesawat milik Skadron Pendidikan 102 itu menjalankan misi latihan terbang.

Lombok International Airport (LIA) di Praya, Lombok Tengah menjadi tujuan akhir dari seluruh rute latihan, sejak take-off dari Bandara Adi Sucipto, Yogyakarta dan singgah di Bandara Abdulrahman Saleh, Malang.

Komandan Skadron Pendidikan 102, Letkol Pnb H M Kisha memimpin langsung jajaran delapan pesawat latih tersebut, yang diterbangkan siswa Sekbang Angkatan 91. Kedatangannya disambut bangga Danlanud Rembiga, Kolonel Pnb Dodi Fernando di apron Bandara LIA.

“Pesawat latih kebanggan TNI Au ini akan memakai Lanud Rembiga sebagai pangkalan aju operasi pendukung penerbangan. Kami mendukung siswa Sekbang Angkatan 91,” ungkap Danlanud.

Para siswa dengan delapan pesawat KT-1B Woong Bee itu melaksanakan latihan terbang Navigasi Jarak Jauh (NJJ).

“Latihan ini tujuannya meningkatkan kemampuan siswa dalam terbang navigasi menggunakan politage, atau baca peta, time calculation, dan fuel logging,” terang Dodi.

Latihan NJJ itu merupakan latihan pamungkas para siswa. “Latihan terakhir sebelum mereka dilantik sebagai penerbang TNI AU pada Agustus mendatang,” sebutnya.

KT-1B Woong Bee bikinan Korea Selatan, beraksen merah putih adalah salah satu bagian jajaran Jupiter Aerobatic Team (JAT), yang merupakan duta dirgantara Indonesia. JAT kerap menampilkan atraksi memukau dalam setiap perhelatan akrobat udara. *(why)*


----------



## Satria Manggala

* Rajawali 720, Bukan Sekedar Drone *




*UAV* berbentuk unik itu mulai meraung. Kecepatannya bertambah dan kemudian akhirnya lepas landas. Inilah UAV besutan PT. Bhineka Dwi Persada, yang diberi nama Rajawali 720. Selain bentuknya yang tidak biasa, spesifikasi UAV ini bisa dibilang lebih besar dibanding UAV lokal lainnya.





Secara umum, Rajawali 720 memiliki panjang 4 meter dan rentang sayap 7 meter. Dengan _payload_ 100 kg, UAV ini memiliki kecepatan jelajah hingga 135 km/jam. Namun yang istimewa adalah ketahanan terbangnya yang bisa mencapai lebih dari 20 jam. Sementara jarak terbang _Line of sight_, masih di angka 150an km. Angka ini bisa bertambah jika Rajawali 720 bisa terkoneksi dengan kendali melalui satelit.





Namun bukan hanya UAV yang ditawarkan. PT. Bhineka dwi persada juga merancang sistem integrasi antara UAV dan Prajurit di lapangan dalam sebuah _Mobile Command Control Vehicle._ MCCV ini murni desain PT. Bhineka bekerja sama dengan Balitbang Kemhan. Kendaraan truk ini, bukan hanya sebagai pengendali UAV, tapi juga sebagai mobil komando lapangan.





Data dari UAV Rajawali nantinya bisa secara _real time_ diteruskan ke prajurit di garis depan. Sebuah mobil kontrol, bisa mengendalikan hingga 64 prajurit sekaligus. Selain itu, prajurit juga nantinya dibekali kamera serta peralatan lain yang bisa dimonitor oleh komandan di dalam truk. Sistem pengantaran data sendiri menggunakan jaringan LTE buatan sendiri atau radio link yang tertutup sehingga dijamin keamanannya. PT. Bhineka menyebut sistem ini sebagai _Indonesia Future Soldier_. Menarik bukan? Semoga saja inovasi ini dilirik oleh Kemhan dan TNI.

*★ ARC *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

*Latihan Demo Tempur Laut*



*Ditinjau Pangarmatim*

*Formasi KRI persiapan HUT TNI ★* 

*P*anglima Komando Armada RI Kawasan Timur (Pangarmatim) Laksamana Muda (Laksda) TNI Darwanto, S.H.,M.A.P., meninjau langsung Gelar Kesiapan Latihan Pendahuluan Demo Aksi Tempur Laut dalam rangka peringatan HUT TNI Ke – 72, bertempat di perairan Laut Jawa tepatnya di Pantai Banongan Situbondo, Jawa Timur. Kamis (27/7/2017).

Latihan Demo Tempur Laut yang dimulai dari tanggal 25 Juli dari Pangkalan Surabaya menuju Pantai Banongan Situbondo, selama berlayar Kapal Perang Republik Indonesia (KRI) yang terlibat latihan melakukan berbagai manuver dan serial latihan sesuai pada pelaksanaan Demo HUT TNI yang akan digelar pada tanggal 5 Oktober 2017 di Cilegon, Banten.

Dalam kesempatan tersebut Pangarmatim menyampaikan keberhasilan pelaksanaan latihan bukan hanya ditentukan oleh kemampuan dan kemahiran masing-masing personel, melainkan juga karena terciptanya suatu kerja sama tim yang kompak.

“_Pahami fungsi dan tugas masing-masing, jalin kekompakan antar prajurit dan bangun kesatuan komando untuk mewujudkan kesamaan pola pikir dan pola tindak dan perhatikan keamanan latihan dengan menepati semua prosedur, serta mekanisme latihan melalui perhitungan cermat, pertimbangan tepat dan pengawasan ketat untuk mencapai zero accident_”, ujar Pangarmatim.

Selama pelaksanaan latihan mulai dari Pangkalan Surabaya sampai daerah latihan, Komandan Guspurlatim Laksamana Pertama (Laksma) TNI Rachmad Jayadi, M.Tr. (Han)., selaku Komandan Gugus Tugas (GT) Demo Tempur Laut _onboard_ di KRI Dr Soeharso – 990 sebagai Kapal Markas.

Latihan ini bertujuan untuk menumbuhkan motivasi bagi seluruh prajurit TNI AL yang terlibat Demo Alutsista TNI AL dalam mendukung HUT TNI Ke-72. Dalam latihan ini TNI AL melibatkan 23 Unsur KRI, 6 Pesawat Udara (Pesud) dan 8 Kendaraan Tempur (Ranpur) Marinir.

Kegiatan latihan manuvra lapangan ini diikuti oleh seluruh unsur-unsur peserta latihan Pendahuluan Demo Aksi Tempur Laut Peringatan HUT TNI Ke-72. (*Am*)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Boss Dragun

Star Bugs said:


> Everyone's worrying about China influence, but no one's worrying about Arab influence. So sad. I guess nobody is watching the news about our *current* national security problem that is encroaching our youngsters and even people in the village



They're small players. They can't even match what US and China can do in a very short time. Surely there are a lot of bad Arab influences, but it won't be as critical and influential as those big powers.


----------



## Satria Manggala

striver44 said:


> *Latihan Demo Tempur Laut*
> 
> 
> 
> *Ditinjau Pangarmatim*
> 
> *Formasi KRI persiapan HUT TNI ★*
> 
> *P*anglima Komando Armada RI Kawasan Timur (Pangarmatim) Laksamana Muda (Laksda) TNI Darwanto, S.H.,M.A.P., meninjau langsung Gelar Kesiapan Latihan Pendahuluan Demo Aksi Tempur Laut dalam rangka peringatan HUT TNI Ke – 72, bertempat di perairan Laut Jawa tepatnya di Pantai Banongan Situbondo, Jawa Timur. Kamis (27/7/2017).
> 
> Latihan Demo Tempur Laut yang dimulai dari tanggal 25 Juli dari Pangkalan Surabaya menuju Pantai Banongan Situbondo, selama berlayar Kapal Perang Republik Indonesia (KRI) yang terlibat latihan melakukan berbagai manuver dan serial latihan sesuai pada pelaksanaan Demo HUT TNI yang akan digelar pada tanggal 5 Oktober 2017 di Cilegon, Banten.
> 
> Dalam kesempatan tersebut Pangarmatim menyampaikan keberhasilan pelaksanaan latihan bukan hanya ditentukan oleh kemampuan dan kemahiran masing-masing personel, melainkan juga karena terciptanya suatu kerja sama tim yang kompak.
> 
> “_Pahami fungsi dan tugas masing-masing, jalin kekompakan antar prajurit dan bangun kesatuan komando untuk mewujudkan kesamaan pola pikir dan pola tindak dan perhatikan keamanan latihan dengan menepati semua prosedur, serta mekanisme latihan melalui perhitungan cermat, pertimbangan tepat dan pengawasan ketat untuk mencapai zero accident_”, ujar Pangarmatim.
> 
> Selama pelaksanaan latihan mulai dari Pangkalan Surabaya sampai daerah latihan, Komandan Guspurlatim Laksamana Pertama (Laksma) TNI Rachmad Jayadi, M.Tr. (Han)., selaku Komandan Gugus Tugas (GT) Demo Tempur Laut _onboard_ di KRI Dr Soeharso – 990 sebagai Kapal Markas.
> 
> Latihan ini bertujuan untuk menumbuhkan motivasi bagi seluruh prajurit TNI AL yang terlibat Demo Alutsista TNI AL dalam mendukung HUT TNI Ke-72. Dalam latihan ini TNI AL melibatkan 23 Unsur KRI, 6 Pesawat Udara (Pesud) dan 8 Kendaraan Tempur (Ranpur) Marinir.
> 
> Kegiatan latihan manuvra lapangan ini diikuti oleh seluruh unsur-unsur peserta latihan Pendahuluan Demo Aksi Tempur Laut Peringatan HUT TNI Ke-72. (*Am*)


more pictures ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Leopard 2RI MBT of the Indonesian Army 1st Kostrad Cavalry Battalion live firing exercise at the Indonesian Marines Combat Training Center at Padang Cermin in Lampung. Credit to Pen Divif 1 Kostrad & Lembaga Keris.






https://m.facebook.com/lembagakeris/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Kemhan 'Ngotot' Jualan Jet Tempur KF-X/IF-X*
*Mesha Madiani *, CNN Indonesia 
Jumat, 28/07/2017 14:05 WIB





Indonesia akan ikut menjadi penjual jet tempur hasil kerja sama dengan Korea Selatan. (CNN Indonesia/Prima Gumilang)

*Jakarta, CNN Indonesia * -- Kementerian Pertahanan menyatakan, kerjasama pengembangan pesawat tempur KF-X/IF-X dengan Pemerintah Korea Selatan jauh lebih menguntungkan daripada membeli pesawat.

"Kami tidak lagi menjadi pembeli (pesawat tempur), tapi menjadi penjual," kata Kepala Badan Penelitian dan Pengembangan Anne Kusmayati di Jakarta, Jumat (28/7).

Anne menambahkan, pesawat tempur ini akan dipasarkan ke negara-negara Asia Pasifik, meski enggan merinci nama negara yang dituju.

Jet tempur jenis KF-X/IF-X ini merupakan implementasi kerjasama strategis antara Pemerintah RI dan Pemerintah Korea Selatan yang ditandatangani pada 2006.

Rencananya jet tempur jenis ini akan siap beroperasi paling lambat pada 2030.

Anne mengatakan, mengembangkan pesawat tempur secara mandiri lebih menguntungkan karena desain pesawat yang dibuat dapat menyesuaikan dengan persyaratan operasional dari PT Dirgantara Indonesia.

"Selain itu, terdapat kebebasan menentukan konfigurasi sehingga menjamin kemampuan pengembangan teknologi pesawat tempur yang berkelanjutan," kata Anne.

Ia menambahkan, dari segi biaya reparasi, memproduksi pesawat tempur sendiri lebih murah karena dapat menekan biaya operasional yang mencakup biaya produksi dan komponen.

Selain itu, kata Anne, akan lebih mudah dalam urusan perawatan (_maintenance_), perbaikan (_repair_), dan pembaharuan (_upgrade_) karena dapat dilakukan sendiri.

Sementara, urusan modifikasi dan integrasi persenjataan juga mudah karena tidak perlu menunggu persetujuan dari produsen pesawat.

Saat ini, PT DI telah mengirim 81 teknisi ke Korean Aerospace Industry (KAI) di Sacheon City untuk mempelajari sistem dan standar prosedur kerja di KAI.

Kerjasama pengembangan jet tempur Generasi 4,5 ini dilakukan untuk memenuhi kebutuhan pesawat tempur TNI Angkatan Udara.

Dengan dilengkapi AESA radar, KF-X/IF-X diklaim mampu mendeteksi dan mengunci target pada waktu yang sama.

Kini, program tersebut masih dalam tahap peningkatan kesiapan teknologi PT DI untuk melakukan _Engineering Manufacture Development_ (EMD).

Rencananya, KF-X/IF-X akan diluncurkan pada tahun 2021 untuk mendapat sertifikasi rancang bangun.

Kemudian pada 2026, _prototype_ atau purwarupa akan dioperasikan untuk memastikan dapat terbang dan bermanuver dengan baik, sesuai spesifikasi operasional. *(yns/gil)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Rajawali 720 
can fly 24 hour non-stop, cruising range 1000km with satellite control system.




inside MCCV (mobile command control vehicle)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

* Indonesia - South Korea Looking Europe Aircraft Technologyhttps://garudamiliter.blogspot.co.id/2017/07/indonesia-korsel-cari-teknologi-pesawat.html*
*https://garudamiliter.blogspot.co.id/2017/07/indonesia-korsel-cari-teknologi-pesawat.html*
*Indonesia-Korsel Cari Teknologi Pesawat Eropa *

*P*emerintah Indonesia dan Republik Korea Selatan menjajaki kerja sama dengan sejumlah negara di Eropa untuk memperoleh empat dari 25 pengetahuan teknologi yang diperlukan terkait pembangunan pesawat tempur _Korea Fighter Xperiment-Indonesia Fighter Xperiment_ atau dikenal dengan KFX/IFX.

Hal itu dilakukan menyusul tak kunjung diberikannya empat lisensi pengetahuan teknologi itu oleh Amerika Serikat yang melarang Lockheed Martin, perusahaan dirgantara AS yang memiliki pengetahuan teknologi tersebut, menjualnya kepada Indonesia-Korsel.

"_Empat teknologi inti tidak akan diberikan AS ke siapa pun termasuk Korea. Untuk teknologinya sendiri, dari 25 teknologi, masih minus sembilan. Lima di antaranya bisa disediakan Korea sementara empat tidak akan diberikan,_" ujar Kepala Badan Penelitian dan Pengembangan (Balitbang) Kementerian Pertahanan, Anne Kusmayati di Kantor Kemenhan, Jalan Medan Merdeka Barat, Jakarta Pusat, Jumat, 28 Juli 2017.

"_Makanya sekarang sudah ada industri ditunjuk Korea. Mereka menjajaki kerja sama dengan Eropa. Tapi bukan kapasitas kami untuk menyampaikan dengan siapa mereka bekerja sama,_" lanjutnya.

Empat teknologi tersebut yakni _Active Electronically Scanned Array_ atau sistem AESA, sistem perang elektronik, pencari dan pelacak infra merah IRST, _electro-optical targeting pod_ serta pengacak radar.

Anne menyampaikan, langkah alternatif ini dilakukan untuk memperoleh pengetahuan teknologi yang dibutuhkan. Dengan demikian, Indonesia-Korsel tetap berupaya mencapai target penyelesaian program kerja sama pada tahun 2026.

Diketahui ada 175 pesawat tempur yang ditargetkan bisa diproduksi secara massal. Rinciannya, 150 pesawat untuk Angkatan Udara Korsel dan 25 pesawat untuk TNI AU.

"_Mereka (rekanan di Eropa) akan memberi teknologi yang boleh digunakan di alat yang akan dipasang di pesawat,_" ujar Anne.

*★ VIvanews*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Banyakin pilotnya dulu lah

*TNI AU KEKURANGAN 22 PENERBANG HELIKOPTER*
28 JULY 2017 DIANEKO_LC 1 COMMENT


TNI AU hingga sekarang masih kekurangan penerbang pesawat heli. Sebab saat ini dari kebutuhan 72 penerbang baru ada 50 penerbang. Untuk itu, TNI AU terus berupaya menambah penerbang heli, yaitu dengan menambah perwira siswa (Pasis) sekolah penerbang (Sekbang).

Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto mengatakan, untuk pesawat heli ini satu pesawat membutuhkan dua penerbang. Pesawat heli sendiri ada di tiga skuadron, yaitu skudron 6, 7 dan 8. Dimana untuk satu skuadron ada 12 pesawat.

Dengan jumlah tersebut, maka masing-masing skuadron membutuhkan 24 penerbang. Sehingga untuk tiga skudron perlu 72 penerbang heli. Padahal, sekarang baru ada 50 penerbang heli.

“Dari jumlah penerbang heli yang ada sekarang, untuk kebutuhan penerbang heli bisa dihitung berapa kekurangannya,” ujar Hadi Tjahjanto usai meresmikan monumen pesawat latih di Akademi Angkatan Udara (AAU) di Sleman, Jumat (28/7/2017).

Menurut Hadi, untuk memenuhi kebutuhan tersebut dengan menambah kuota Sekbang. Yaitu dari rata-rata 30 Pasis per angkatan menjadi 50 Pasis per angkatan. Dengan langkah ini diharapkan dapat memenuhi kebutuhan penerbang pesawat militer, baik tempur, angkut dan heli.

“Kami optimis nantinya kebutuhan penerbang pesawat militer dapat terpenuhi,” paparnya.

Disinggung soal rencana mendatangkan 11 pesawat tempur Sukhoi-35. Menurut Hadi, untuk penambahan pesawat tempur itu, tidak ada masalah. Baik penerbang maupun infrastrukturnya. Sebab pesawat tersebut merupakan pesawat pengganti dari pesawat tempur F5 Tiger, sehingga semuanya sudah disiapkan dan tersedia.

“Pesawat tempur Sukhoi-35 itu nantinya akan di tempatkan di Madiun. Namun sebelum infrastruktur pendukungnya siap, untuk sementara akan ditempatkan di Makassar,” terangnya.

Soal penerbang pesawat tempur itu yang dulunya mengawaki F5 Tiger, untuk melatih dan mengasah kemampuan mereka, sementara melakukan latihan dengan pesawat tempur lain, yaitu Sukhoi-27 dan 30. Ini lantaran untuk Sukhoi-35 merupakan pesawat dengan generasi yang lebih canggih, yakni 4,5. “Karena itu latihan penting,” ucapnya.

Kepala Penerangan AAU Mayor Sus Ambar Rejiyati menambahkan, kedatangan KSAU tersebut, selain meresmikan monumen pesawat latih, juga dalam rangka Hari Bakti TNI AU, 29 Juli. Untuk peringatannya sendiri akan dipusatkan di AAU, Sabtu 29 Juli 2017.

_Photo : EC-725 Cougar TNI AU (adrianus darmawan)_

_Sumber : Sindonews_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Industry
*Indonesia looks to China for combat UAVs*
*Jon Grevatt* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
28 July 2017


Indonesian defence officials have outlined a potential programme to procure unmanned combat aerial vehicles (UCAVs) from China.

In comments published by state-run news agency Antara on 26 July, Laksda Leonardi, head of the Ministry of Defence’s Defence Facilities Agency, said the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) required an unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) capability to “detect, identify, and attack” targets.

Leonardi added that China has offered to meet the requirement, which features six UCAV units each consisting of three batteries. He also indicated that Indonesia’s options to procure a UCAV system was limited to China, although he did not elaborate.

“Only China can sell the drones to us and the others cannot,” he said.

http://www.janes.com/article/72671/indonesia-looks-to-china-for-combat-uavs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Patrol with Papua New Guinea





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Observation Post Contigent Garuda @ Darfur
*










*♞ TNI AD*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army 1st Kostrad Cavalry Battalion Leopard 2RI MBTs live firing exercise at the Indonesian Marines Combat Training Center at Padang Cermin in Lampung. Credit to Pen Divif 1 Kostrad & Lembaga Keris.






https://m.facebook.com/lembagakeris/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

* Marinir Laksanakan Latihan Tembak Tempur Laut *
29 Juli 2017





Penembakan roket RM-70 yang ditumpangkan di atas dek LST KRI Teluk Sampit 515 (all photos : Korps Marinir) 

Dispen Kormar (Situbondo). Prajurit Korps Marinir dari Pasmar-1 melaksanakan latihan Demontrasi Aksi Tempur Laut unsur Pasukan Pendarat Amfibi di pantai Banongan, Situbondo, Jawa Timur. Kamis (27/07/2017).






Kegiatan latihan tembak tempur laut yang dipimpin Komandan Batalyon Roket-1 Marinir Letkol Marinir Dian Suryansyah, S.E., M.Tr.Hanla., tersebut melibatkan dua Kompi kesenjataan yaitu satu Baterai kendaraan tempur Roket MLRS Vampire, satu Kompi Kavaleri dari Batalyon Tankfib-1 Marinir, Tim dari Batalyon Intai Amfibi-1 Marinir dan prajurit Brigif-1 Marinir.






Latihan penembakan tersebut disaksikan langsung Komandan Resimen Artileri-1 Marinir Kolonel Marinir Ainur Rofiq, S.Pi., Asops Danpasmar-1 Kolonel Marinir Nanang Saefulloh, Pabanopslat Sops Pasmar-1 Letkol Mar Rivelson Saragih dan Pabandya Opslat Sops Kormar Mayor Marinir Widarta Kusuma.






Kegiatan yang dilaksanakan dalam latihan demo uji tembak laut yaitu satu pucuk RM 70 Grad melaksanakan penembakan diatas KRI Teluk Sampit-515 yang disimulasikan sebagai pendukung pasukan pendarat saat melaksanakan operasi amfibi dan 3 pucuk Roket MLRS Vampire dan Kompi Tank Amfibi melaksanakan penembakan dari darat ke laut, sedangkan tim gabungan dari Batalyon Intai Amfibi-1 Marinir dan Brigif-1 Marinir melaksanakkan fast rope.






Gelar Kesiapan Latihan Pendahuluan Demo Aksi Tempur Laut dalam rangka peringatan HUT TNI Ke – 72 tersebut juga ditinjau langsung oleh Panglima Armada Kawasan Timur TNI AL Laksamanna Muda (Laksda) TNI Darwanto, S.H.,M.A.P.

(Marinir)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

*Defense Minister Called Indonesian Reconnaissance Drone Used to Monitor ISIS*
THURSDAY, 27 JULY 2017 | 23:10 hrs






Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu has confirmed that unmanned drones, currently owned by the government, are used to monitor the movement of ISIS members on the border of Indonesia and the Philippines. Currently, Indonesia only has drones with surveillance and territorial mapping functions.

"We already have many (drones), which (remote monitoring area) may be 10 units. We can patrol in the Sunda Strait, Bali Strait, Malacca," said Ryamizard after witnessing trials of a number of domestically made drones in the area Rumpin, Bogor , Thursday, July 27, 2017.

The number of reconnaissance drones that have a maximum control distance of 250 kilometers is not including the type of mini-unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV). "Yesterday there were 30 more (small drones), so a total of 40 with a small one, it's a bit old-fashioned, (it's been) from 4-5 years ago, it's growing," Ryamizard said.

Drones designed with the camera system were also deployed to address other issues on the border, in addition to ISIS. For that, Ryamizard also plans to put the unmanned aircraft system on every naval ship that patrols.

"At the border, want to see which drug addicts take drugs, steal fish, (for) disaster management and all sorts," said the former Chief of Staff of the Army.

In a drone trial at the Rumpin National Aeronautics and Space Institute (LAPAN) complex, he also boasted the Rajawali 720 aircraft developed by his side with PT Bhineka Dwi Persada.

The 135 km / h drone has a cruising radius of 20-1000 km and is capable of reaching an altitude of 8000 meters. Eagle/Rajawali 720 is designed as a scout capable of sending visual reports in real time, through the Ground Control Station (GCS).

Ryamizard is optimistic that domestic production drones, including the Rajawali 720, could be developed into combat drones. The reconnaissance function of the device is believed to be improved after being equipped with better facilities. "This will be a combat drone as well, equipped with bombs and weapons, can be reconnaissance day and night, if the satellite (the control distance) can be 500 km," he said.

YOHANES PASKALIS PAE DALE

https://nasional.tempo.co/read/news...-pengintai-indonesia-dipakai-untuk-awasi-isis

*DRONES, DRONES and DRONES*
















Tempo

*Ryamizard Ryacudu: Buy Chinese Drones to be Dissected and Learned*
THURSDAY, 27 JULY 2017 | 14:02 WIB

TEMPO.CO, Bogor - Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said the unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) procurement plan or overseas-made drone is aimed at developing domestic capabilities. The plan to bring in medium altitude long endurance (Male) UAV made in China also aims at the same.

"(Any country) must buy (to) be dissected, studied, we also buy a little one or two, then we learn," said Ryamizard after watching the drone demonstration of the nation's children at the National Aeronautics and Space Institute (Lapan) , Rumpin, Bogor, Thursday, July 27, 2017.

Ryamizard said the high cost needed by the government for the procurement of drones. However, he stressed the need to have foreign products to complement the main tool of the Indonesian defense system.

"It is for research, experiments, expensive, but if we want to go forward it is expensive already it has been tested," he said without mentioning the cost range that will run out for the procurement of combat drones.

Drones made in the domestic industry judged sufficient, although only has the function of reconnaissance and mapping territory. In a flying demonstration at Rumpin, Ryamizard praised the drone product of the Research and Development Agency (Balitbang) of the Ministry of Defense with a number of companies, one of which is PT Bhineka Dwi Persada.

"The main one is like this (made in Indonesia drones), so for the border patrol is enough.In Manado, in Tarakan, installed, can already monitor the activities of terrorists there," said Ryamizard Ryacudu.

YOHANES PASKALIS PAE DALE

Tempo

*Development of South Korean-Indonesian Jet Fighter Reaches 14 Percent*
FRIDAY, 28 JULY 2017 | 23:00 hrs






TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Cooperation of the development of KFX / IFX fighter aircraft between Indonesia and South Korea has reached 14 percent of the total work of the main tool of defense system (defense equipment). This process is called the Engineering Manufacture Development (EMD) program and is expected to be completed in 2026.

"Implementation of the program until now runs well and smoothly because it is in accordance with the main schedule and allocation of funds," said Anne Kusmayati, Head of Research and Development of the Ministry of Defense, in a press conference at the Ministry of Defense, Jakarta, Friday, July 28, 2017.

The KFX / IFX fighter jet is a 4.5 generation semi-stealth aircraft developed by South Korea and Indonesia. This aircraft is said to be competing with F-22 and F-35 fighter jets because of its relatively lower selling price because of its ability to stay below. This aircraft is also expected to be placed on various islands in the country to maintain territorial sovereignty.

Development of this fighter jet was originally done South Korea since 15 years ago. But in 2015 an agreement was made between the South Korean government and Indonesia to develop this joint fighter jet. The strategic cooperation agreement of this program was conducted on December 4, 2015. While the cost sharing agreement was made in January 2016.

Under the deal, Indonesia bears a development program cost of 20 percent, while South Korea is 80 percent. In the 10 years development that will be done until 2026, the total cost to Indonesia reached Rp 21.6 trillion. While the work assignment agreement (WAA) is done in january 2016.

In accordance with WAA between PT Dirgantara Indonesia and Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI), PT DI will get 1223 man-year portion in Korea and 217 man-year in Indonesia in the form of engineering work package (EWP) and airframe component manufacture (ACM).

"Currently PT DI has sent 81 engineers to KAI in Sacheon City to get a briefing on the system and standard working procedures in KAI," said Anne.

Anne said that the involvement of Indonesia in the development of defense equipment in the form of jet fighter is related to the strategic plan of the Air Force about the needs of fighter aircraft. It is also Indonesia's effort to increase national technological independence, and to improve the capability of national defense industry.

AMIRULLAH SUHADA

Tempo lagi
yang Bold pink itu maksudnya apaan y?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahakam

The amount of work done by an individual throughout the entire year. The man-year takes the amount of hours worked by an individual during the week and multiplies it by 52 (or the number of weeks worked in a year). The man-year calculated will be different for various industries depending on the average number of hours worked each week and the number of weeks worked per year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

wow thnks bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

* Pesawat Tempur RI Korsel Terus Dibangun *
29 Juli 2017





Design pesawat tempur KFX/IFX (all photos : Mildom)

JAKARTA, KOMPAS — Meski sempat tertunda dan menghadapi kendala, program pengembangan pesawat tempur produksi kerja sama Indonesia-Korea Selatan yang dinamakan Korean Fighter (KF)-X/Indonesian Fighter (IF)-X terus berlanjut. Saat ini, program itu sudah memasuki fase kedua dari tiga fase yang ada, yaitu pengembangan teknik industri (engineering manufacture development), yang akan menghasilkan prototipe pada 2021.

Kepala Badan Penelitian dan Pengembangan Kementerian Pertahanan Anne Kusmayati, di Kementerian Pertahanan, Jumat (28/7), mengatakan, saat ini tahap EMD mencapai 14 persen. PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI), sebuah badan usaha milik negara strategis, telah mengirimkan 81 insinyur ke Korean Aerospace Industry (KAI). Mereka akan mendalami konfigurasi pesawat sesuai kebutuhan Indonesia dan Korsel.

”Program ini jadi awal kemandirian industri pertahanan karena kita akan buat pesawat tempur,” kata Anne. Produksi itu akan memengaruhi peningkatan kemampuan sumber daya manusia dan kemampuan PT DI secara umum. Selanjutnya akan dibutuhkan cluster-cluster industri yang memproduksi alat-alat berteknologi sesuai pesawat generasi 4,5 ini. ”Seperti alat elektronik radar dan GPS,” ucapnya.

Menurut dia, program tersebut juga harus ditopang kebijakan politik karena program ini butuh waktu yang panjang, terutama dari segi komitmen dan pembiayaan. ”Presiden menyatakan mendukung penuh program ini. Hal itu disampaikan saat kami presentasi,” ujar Anne.







*Fase pengembangan dan produksi*

Sejauh ini, fase pertama, yaitu pengembangan teknologi pesawat tempur produksi bersama Korsel, sudah dilalui. Setelah selesainya fase kedua tahun 2021, KF-X/IF-X akan dibuatkan prototipe yang terus diuji hingga produksi tahun 2026. Namun, baru pada fase ketiga, tahun 2040, KF-X/IF-X akan diproduksi secara massal oleh PT DI.

Terkait rencana produksi pesawat tempur itu, Kepala Sub-Dinas Penerangan Umum Dinas Penerangan Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Udara Kolonel Fajar Adriyanto mengatakan, pihaknya menyambut baik pembangunan KF-X/IF-X. Program ini tak hanya dilihat dari sisi pertahanan udara, tetapi juga upaya pemerintah mengadopsi teknologi. ”Untuk kesiapan pesawat tempur, kan, untuk F16 C/D masa pakainya masih sampai 2030. Juga masih ada Sukhoi,” kata Fajar soal kebutuhan TNI AU selama KF-X/IF-X belum ada.

Kepala Pusat Komunikasi Publik Kemhan Totok Sugiharto menambahkan, jika Indonesia membuat sendiri, kebutuhan operasi TNI AU akan diakomodasi lewat desain pesawat. Selain juga kebebasan menentukan konfigurasi pesawat sehingga menjamin kemampuan pengembangan teknologi berkelanjutan. Namun, sejauh ini, masih ada kendala karena AS tak ingin memberikan empat teknologi utama, di antaranya electronically scanned array radar.

(Kompas)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*TERKESAN SAAT PASANG RUDAL BUATAN RUSIA MESKI HARUS BERTARUH NYAWA*
29 JULY 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Foto Presiden RI ke-3, B.J. Habibie, terpampang di ruang kerja Ir Kartiko Ardi Widodo MT di ruang Perkumpulan Pengelola Pendidikan Umum dan Teknologi Nasional (P2PUTN) di Jalan Tenes, Kota Malang. Keberadaan foto itu seolah-olah menunjukkan betapa kagumnya Kartiko pada sosok presiden berlatar belakang ilmuwan tersebut.

Apalagi Kartiko menggeluti bidang yang hampir sama dengan Habibie. Bila Habibie dikenal sebagai ahli pesawat terbang, maka Kartiko merupakan ahlinya kapal perang. Secara khusus, pria 49 tahun ini punya keahlian memasang rudal pada kapal-kapal perang.

Ada sejumlah kapal perang milik TNI Angkatan Laut (AL) yang pernah dia garap. Di antaranya, Kapal Republik Indonesia (KRI) Hiu, KRI Layang, KRI Todak, KRI Abdul Halim Perdanakusuma, KRI Yos Sudarso, KRI Diponegoro, KRI Hasanuddin, hingga KRI Oswald Siahaan.

Jenis maupun asal rudal itu pun beragam. Di antaranya, rudal Exocet buatan Prancis yang pernah dia pasang untuk KRI Diponegoro dan KRI Hasanuddin, hingga rudal Yakhont buatan Rusia yang dia pasang untuk KRI Owa.

Yakhont sekaligus menjadi rudal terbesar yang pernah dipasang oleh Kartiko. Rudal itu memiliki panjang 9 meter dengan berat sekitar 3 ton.

Sementara daya jangkauannya mencapai 300 kilometer dengan kecepatan 750 meter per detik atau 2,5 kali kecepatan suara. ”Ini (rudal Yakhont) adalah teristimewa yang pernah saya kerjakan,” ujar dosen Teknik Elektro Institut Teknologi Nasional (ITN) Malang ini.

Tak melulu di dalam negeri, Kartiko juga dipercaya menjadi ahli pemasang rudal untuk sejumlah kapal perang milik negara lain. Di antaranya, Belanda menjadi negara yang paling sering memanfaatkan jasanya.

Kartiko pernah menggarap pemasangan rudal untuk kapal selam Schelde Naval Vlissingen milik Angkatan Laut Belanda. Selain itu, Kartiko juga menjadi ahli pemasangan rudal untuk kapal perang milik Selandia Baru, Swiss, Prancis, hingga Brasil.

Tak semua orang yang punya kesempatan dan mendapatkan kepercayaan untuk menjadi pemasang rudal. Sebuah profesi yang dulunya sempat tidak terpikirkan oleh Kartiko.

Pria kelahiran Malang, 27 Juli 1968, ini mengaku punya cita-cita menjadi dokter. Tapi, menamatkan studinya di SMAN 3 Malang pada 1987 silam, dia malah memilih untuk kuliah di Jurusan Teknik Elektro Universitas Brawijaya (UB). ”Niatnya iseng sih. Tapi, akhirnya keterima dan lama-lama menyukainya,” ujar dia.

Setelah lulus kuliah, Kartiko sempat bekerja di bagian produksi PT Astra. Tapi, hanya setahun berada di sana, Kartiko mendapatkan kesempatan untuk bekerja di Badan Pengendali Industri Strategis (BPIS) Negara. Tak lama, dia lantas ditempatkan di PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) di Surabaya.

Di PT PAL Surabaya, Kartiko meniti karirnya dari posisi paling bawah. Dia menjadi teknisi pada 1993–1996. Spesialisasinya adalah bidang elektronika, navigasi, dan telekomunikasi.

Dalam perjalanannya, dia mulai terlibat sebagai teknisi di beberapa proyek pemerintah. Mulai pengeboran lepas pantai, pengeboran darat, pembangkit listrik, kapal niaga, dan kapal tanker.

Selama bekerja di PT PAL, Kartiko mendapatkan kesempatan untuk mengikuti program transfer of technology (TOT) di luar negeri. Dia mengambil spesialisasi untuk sistem persenjataan, khususnya rudal.

Kartiko masih ingat, TOT pertamanya digelar di Jerman pada 1994 silam. Seleksinya cukup ketat karena diikuti 100 orang warga negara Indonesia (WNI). ”Kebanyakan mereka lulusan luar negeri. Dari 100 orang itu, hanya dipilih lima orang. Salah satunya saya,” ungkapnya.

Sejak 1994 itu, ada beberapa TOT yang dia ikuti. TOT itu membuat Kartiko punya keahlian dan kemampuan yang komplet sebagai engineer pemasang rudal. Di antaranya, penguasaan sistem komunikasi, rekayasa perangkat lunak, aeromaritime, hingga sensor terpadu sistem tempur.

Menjadi seorang ahli rudal, kata Kartiko, memang harus memahami banyak hal. Seorang ahli rudal yang baik dituntut untuk menguasai disiplin ilmu lainnya. Mulai dari mekanika, konstruksi, ilmu komputer, ilmu jaringan komputer, ilmu geodesi, ilmu kebumian, ilmu kelautan, ilmu perkapalan, hingga ilmu militer.

”Saya harus menguasai sistem engineer dari masing-masing ilmu tersebut. Kalau cuma ngerti manajemennya saja, pasti akan dikomplain,” kata pria yang menjadi dosen ITN sejak 1995 tersebut.

Apalagi pemasangan rudal bukanlah sesuatu yang remeh. Risikonya sangat besar. Sebab, yang dia tangani adalah benda dengan bobot besar dan bisa meledak. ”Kalau ada satu saja yang bermasalah, kapal bisa tenggelam,” ungkap alumnus S-2 Institut Teknologi Sepuluh November (ITS) ini.

Meski sudah resign dari PT PAL pada 2014 lalu, Kartiko tetap mendapatkan kepercayaan untuk memasang rudal kapal perang. Belakangan, Kartiko lebih sering menjadi konsultan dan pembina untuk proyek-proyek pemasangan rudal.

”Saat ini saya bersama Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) dan Universitas Pertahanan Indonesia (Unhan) juga sedang concern (perhatian) untuk membuat konsep sistem pengindraan di batas negara. Selain itu, dalam waktu dekat, dia ada agenda menjadi pembicara untuk konsep industri pertahanan di serikat pekerja PT PAL,” terang bapak tiga anak ini.

Dalam waktu dekat ini, Kartiko juga memiliki rencana melanjutkan studi S-3. Dia ingin memperdalam ilmu soal bahan-bahan komposit dalam sistem persenjataan.

Kartiko menyatakan, motivasinya untuk terus belajar tak pernah surut. Apalagi, dia melihat, tingkat kepercayaan lembaga di dalam negeri terhadap ahli rudal seperti dirinya masih terbilang rendah.

Dia mengakui, lembaga-lembaga di dalam negeri lebih percaya pada tenaga asing. ”Padahal, belum tentu orang dari luar negeri itu lebih ahli sehingga saya masih harus terus memberikan pembuktian lebih banyak lagi,” pungkas dia.

Pewarta: Ermawati
Penyunting: Indra Mufarendra
Copy Editor: Dwi Lindawati
Foto: Ermawati

_Sumber : Radar Malang_

Advertisements

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Bugs

An old article from Flight International Magazine dated 3 September 1983 that contains interesting yet little known (to some of us) itsy-bitsy facts about CN-235. Here are some of the highlights:

- There were 5 new competitors at that time. ( 3 of them have stopped production ).
- Design aim was simple, rugged, multi-purpose, civilian/military/utility, minimum ground support aircraft.
- The only aircraft of it's size with cargo compatibility with other widebody aircrafts.
- High floatability tyres can be used and no airfield is forbidden to the CN-235.
- Can land wheels-up with minimum damage to the airframe.
- Digital avionics era was just starting when CN-235 started works. Full 5 CRT EFIS was offered as options.
- Kevlar would be used for all of CN-235 flying surfaces and dorsal fillet.
- CN-250 was discussed, but abandoned. ( Was CN-250 Habibie's idea? Was CASA the one who abandoned CN-250 because it prefers simple aircraft over fly-by-wire?)

Indonesian CN-235 is NOT under-licensed from CASA as some (stupid) foreign journalist thought. So here are some highlights from the article:

- Both PTDI (Nurtanio) and CASA spent USD 100 million (USD 246 million in today's money) on development.
- Static and dynamic tests carried out in Indonesia and Spain.
- Fatigue tests carried out in Indonesia.
- 960 hours of flight tests conducted in both countries.
- Indonesian and Spanish prototypes rollout took place almost simultaneously in Indonesia and Spain.
- CAD/Computer Aided Design (a new technology at that time) was employed in the design process that took place in Indonesia and Spain.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Lockheed Martin offer F16 Block 70 to Indonesia Air Force
*

* Lockheed Martin Akan Tawarkan F-16 Block 72 *

*✈️ Kepada TNI AU*https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-9P98Ge-A...21y0wCLcBGAs/s1600/F-16+Viper+indomiliter.jpg





*✈️ Ilustrasi pesawat F16 Viper [indomiliter] *

*P*esawat tempur keluaran Lockheed Martin, yaitu F-16 Block 72 memang belum secara resmi diluncurkan kepada publik. Namun Kedutaan Besar Amerika Serikat untuk Indonesia lewat Pusat Kebudayaan Amerika Serikat yaitu @america, memperkenalkannya secara langsung kepada masyarakat Indonesia lewat simulator F-16.

Simulator F-16 ini memungkinkan masyarakat untuk merasakan langsung bagaimana kecanggihan pesawat generasi terbaru dari F-16 dan mengoperasikannya. Pengunjung @america pun sangat antusias mencoba simulator ini.

TNI AU juga merupakan salah satu negara pengguna pesawat tempur F-16, meskipun yang dimiliki Indonesia saat ini adalah versi pendahulunya. Duta Besar Amerika Serikat untuk Indonesia, Joseph R Donovan, mengungkapkan pihaknya dengan senang hati menawarkan F-16 Block 72 kepada Angkatan Udara Indonesia.

"_Kami akan dengan sangat senang menawarkan (menjual) F-16 kepada Indonesia. Apalagi pihak Indonesia sendiri sudah menerbangkan dan mengoperasikan F-16 jenis-jenis versi awal,_" kata Joseph di @america, Pasific Place, Jakarta Pusat, Sabtu (29/7).

Pihak Lockheed Martin melalui Vice President-nya, Randy Howard, menuturkan salah satu fitur baru yang ada dalam F-16 Block 72 ini adalah radarnya.

"_Radar yang didapatkan dari M35 dan disertakan di F-16 dan terbukti aerodinamisnya, terus teknologinya adalah teknologi terbaru,_" ujar Randy.

Sementara itu, pilot pesawat tempur kenamaan Indonesia, Eris 'Mustang' Heryanto menuturkan TNI AU saat ini memiliki pesawat tempur F-16 Block 52 yang juga baru saja diberikan Amerika Serikat. Menurutnya, jika pemerintah merasa perlu memiliki F-16 Block 72 untuk menunjang misi-misi militer, maka pemerintah pasti akan membelinya dari Amerika.

"_Ya tergantung pemerintah. Kalau pemerintah mempunyai anggaran dan itu dibutuhkan angkatan udara dalam menjalankan misi, kenapa tidak,_" tutur Eris.

Meski belum berkesempatan mencoba F-16 Block 72, dia menuturkan fisik pesawat Block 72 ini tidak terlalu jauh berbeda dengan generasi sebelumnya.

"_Artinya dari segi aerodinamik ini sama. Yang membedakan adalah perlengkapan yang dipasang di pesawat,_" kata dia.

Lebih lanjut, dia berpendapat seorang penerbang pesawat tempur menginginkan peralatan yang dapat mendukung situation awareness seorang penerbang. Salah satu contoh alat yang dibutuhkan oleh penerbang pesawat tempur adalah radar yang mumpuni.

"_Sebagai contoh, sensor atau radar. Saya akan nyaman kalau radar ini betul-betul bisa menangkap semua target yang saya lihat di radar. Dan itu bisa saya terjemahkan untuk melakukan misi-misi,_" paparnya.

"_Dengan kemajuan radar yang sekarang, kalau tidak salah Block 72 ini dilengkapi dengan ES Radar, (yaitu) Electronic Scanning Radar. Ini radar generasi terakhir di mana akurasinya sangat tinggi dan juga bisa mempunyai fitur-fitur yang penerbang butuhkan. Ini menurut saya kemajuan teknologi ada di situ,_" tuturnya

* ✈️ Kumparan*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKRI

Clurit Class




__ https://www.facebook.com/




Credits: Mayor Mar. Laode Jimmy Herizal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Leopard 2RI & Leopard 2A4 MBTs of the Indonesian Amy 1st Kostrad Cavalry Battalion during technical, tactical & live firing exercise in Lampung. Credit to Pen Kostrad.





















https://mobile.twitter.com/Cakra_Kostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

"A Pack Of Leopards" - Indonesian Army 1st Kostrad Cavalry Battalion Leopard 2A4 & Leopard 2RI MBTs. Credit to Pen Divif 1 Kostrad & Lembaga Keris.






https://m.facebook.com/lembagakeris/

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Svantana

*KRI Bima Suci*



















https://cx9aaw.wordpress.com/2017/07/29/velero-kri-bima-suci-para-la-armada-de-indonesia/
http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2017/07/kri-bima-suci-continues-with-its.html

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Paspampres received 4 P2 product PT SSE*

* Paspampres Terima Ranpur P-2 *





*Kendaraan taktis SSE P-2 Paspampres [ARC] ★ *

*P*asukan Pengamanan Presiden alias Paspampres kini kedatangan alutsista baru. Alutsista itu berupa kendaraan lapis baja P-2 besutan PT. Sentra Surya Ekajaya. Sebanyak 4 dari 10 unit Panser P-2, Jumat sore telah tiba di Mako Paspampres di Jakarta.

Paspampres sendiri memesan total sebanyak 10 unit P-2. 5 diantaranya merupakan versi angkut pasukan atau APC, dan 5 lainnya versi komando. Sebagai rantis, P-2 dilengkapi kubah semi terbuka yang dapat dipasangi senapan mesin sedang kaliber 7,62 mm. Sementara untuk bodi, termasuk kaca disebut-sebut sanggup menahan terjangan proyektil kaliber 7,62 mm. Untuk versi APC, P-2 dirancang mampu membawa 10 orang prajurit bersenjata lengkap.

Yang berbeda dengan versi lainnya, PT. SSE juga menyiapkan versi VVIP dari P-2 ini. versi VVIP ini dilengkapi kursi yang cukup nyaman, serta kamera di beberapa titik untuk memantau situasi di luar kendaraan.Hanya saja belum diperoleh konfirmasi apakah P-2 ini nantinya akan menggantikan panser Anoa yang telah setia bertugas di Skadron Lapis Baja Paspampres.

Panser P-2 juga dipersiapkan untuk dengan mudah masuk ke ruang cargo pesawat angkut C-130 Hercules. Berbeda dengan versi sebelumnya, P-2 kali ini menggunakan mesin Iveco LLM serta suspensi independen. Hal ini menjadikan Ranpur P-2 menjadi sangat lincah.

Sebelum digunakan Paspampres, P2 Commando sudah lebih dulu digunakan oleh Pakshas TNI-AU. Dan versi lamanya juga sudah dioperasikan oleh satuan Kopaska. Sementara Kopassus juga mengikuti jejak Paskhas yang akan segera mengoperasikan P-6.

*♞ ARC*





*P2 SSE Korpaskhas*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Elang Thainesia XVIII/2017 @ Riau




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*RENSTRA KEDUA MEF TNI MASIH 0 PERSEN*
31 JULY 2017 DIANEKO_LC 3 COMMENTS




_Photo : Type 214 Korea Selatan (Istimewa)_

Rencana strategis (renstra) pembangunan TNI melalui program Minimum Essensial Force (MEF) dibagi dalam tiga tahap. Pertama 2009 hingga 2014, kedua 2015 sampai dengan 2019, dan terakhir 2020 hingga 2024.

Target yang ditentukan dalam renstra 1 adalah 30 persen. Selanjutnya, kedua adalah 30 persen, dan sisanya diselesaikan dalam renstra terakhir.

Wakil Ketua Komisi I DPR RI Tubagus Hasanuddin menerangkan, dalam renstra pertama telah dicapai kurang lebih 27 persen. Sementara dalam rentra kedua, dalam tiga tahun terakhir ini masih 0 persen.

“Seharusnya dalam renstra kedua ini sudah harus tercapai, diantaranya, pengadaan pesawat tempur TNI AU, kapal selam TNI AL, dan rudal taktis TNI AD,” ujar Kang TB sapaan akrab politisi PDI Perjuangan itu, Senin (31/7).

Jelas Kang TB, tersendatnya pengadaan alat utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista) ini harus segera mendapat perhatian dari Kementerian Pertahanan, agar program pembangunan alutsista TNI dapat diwujudkan sesuai renstra.

“Membangun dan memperkuat TNI tidak boleh terhambat mengingat hakekat ancaman yang semakin nyata di depan kita.

Dua spot yang menjadi perhatian kita terutama di wilayah Natuna dan perbatasan dengan Philipina tidak boleh diabaikan,” tegasnya.

_Sumber : RMOL_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barjo

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 415294


gimana sich udah gedhe gedhe masih minta gendong #ups


----------



## Satria Manggala

*PT Pindad Will Sell Modern Medium Weight Tank Next Year
*
* Pindad Segera Pasarkan Tank Medium *

*★ Dengan Laras Kaliber 105 Milimeter*



*
MMWT FNSS- Pindad [FNSS] ★ *

*PT* Pindad (Persero) siap memasarkan produk tank medium dengan laras kaliber 105 Milimeter hasil kerja sama dengan perusahaan Turki FNSS mulai 2018 mendatang.

“_Tahun ini first article selesai, sehingga pada 2018 bisa mulai dipasarkan. Untuk sementara, pembahasan tentang pesanan ada dari TNI. Mereka sudah melakukan beberapa kali pembahasan. Mereka akan mengganti beberapa tank,_” kata Direktur Utama PT Pindad Abraham Mose di Kawasan PT Pindad, Kota Bandung, Senin (31/7/2017).

Kendati demikian, dia mengaku belum ada kepastian jumlah tank yang akan dipesan TNI. Namun, sebagai gambaran, kapasitas produksi tank medium oleh PT Pindad antara 15-20 unit per tahun. Khusus untuk TNI, Pindad mengaku akan melakukan penyesuaian spesifikasi sesuai kebutuhan TNI.

“_Memang ada beberapa permintaan user yang belum bisa diakomodir karena masih pengembangan bersama. Tetapi setelah first article selesai, kami akan ubah ikuti permintaan TNI,_” jelas dia.

Menurut dia, harga tank medium tersebut berada di bawah harga tank Leopard, namun setara dengan harga tank buatan Korea Selatan. Dengan harga tersebut, diharapkan bisa menyaingi pasar produk sejenis.

Abraham menjelaskan, tank medium tersebut memiliki sejumlah kelebihan. Salah satunya cocok untuk infanteri dan kavaleri. Tank dilengkapi dengan laras kaliber 105 mm buatan PT Pindad.

“_Mesin kita masih total beli dari luar negeri. Tapi kalau desain, part supporting, dan lainnya itu dari kami semua,_” jelas dia. Total kandungan komponen lokal pada produk tersebut saat ini mencapai 40%. (*pur*)

*♞ Sindonews*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Latihan Uji Siap Tempur Tingkat Peleton Yonif Raider 323












Pangdivif 1 Kunjungan Kerja Ke Yonif Para Raider 330






KRI Sampari 628 menjalani maintenance di PT.PAL







        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army 1st Kostrad Cavalry Battalion Leopard 2RI MBTs. Credit to Pen Divif 1 Kostrad & Lembaga Keris.






https://www.facebook.com/lembagakeris/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

Army snapshoot on Natuna Island
_
"Remember we are not a hired soldier, not a soldier who easily diverted his bow, we enter the army, because the consciousness of soul and willing to sacrifice for the nation and state."
General of the Army Raden Soedirman._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

*TUESDAY, 01 AUGUST, 2017 | 11:46 WIB
Indonesian - Turkish Tank Will Join TNI Anniversary Parade*





*TEMPO.CO*,* Bandung *- PT Pindad CEO said a prototype of Indonesia and Turkey - made medium tank will be shown during the Parade of TNI Anniversary on October 5.

"We made 2 prototypes, one is already finished in Turkey and will be brought to Indonesia to participate in the October 5th Parade," said Pindad President Director Abraham Mose in Bandung, July 31.

Abraham said the tanks are developed with FNSS, the Turkish defense equipment manufacturer, and would then undergo weapon testing in Indonesia. "Next, we will do 'blasting-test' in Indonesia," he said.

According to him, the "blasting-test" was to test the reliability of the 105-millimeter caliber cannon that became the main weapon of the tank. "Our 'blasting-test' results will be corrected to the final. Pindad says it really is a 'first-article', not a prototype, "he said.

Abraham said, in cooperation with the FNSS, the plan will be to create 2 prototypes. "The development of each issue costs a US $150 billion. [The fund] not from Pindad but from the Defense Ministry," he said.

The completed prototype exhibited in Turkey still requires a series of testing processes, including weapon testing. The medium-sized tank plan with Pindad-FNSS will be equipped with a 105-millimeter main gun and 2 additional calibers of 7.62 millimeters and 12.7 millimeters. "The prototype that we will build in Indonesia is complete," he said.

The medium tank class was designed under the Leopard main battle tank, owned by Indonesia. "The class could be under Leopard, but the maneuver is better. And our benchmark is to use a cannon caliber 105 millimeters. This is perfect for infantry, as well as cavalry, "said Abraham.

The development of the tank used the joint funding between Indonesia and Turkey. "Because of our mutual funding cooperation, both have an interest. The determination of the machine is in their hands but we've certainly involved in the discussion. There are some requests that we have not been accommodated because it is still a joint development," he said.

Local content of tanks made by Pindad-FNSS was targeted to penetrate 40 percent. "The machine is still Cartepilar. We have to admit the total machine was bought from there. But the design and other supporting parts come from us," said Abraham.

The Pindad CEO admitted the government has discussed the purchase of the tank. At a minimum, *the TNI will order 20 units of the tank.*

About the price, Abraham admitted they still do not know. "At least, (the price) under Leopard will probably be equivalent to the Czech-made Pandur, or the latest Korean tanks," said the Pindad CEO.

*AHMAD FIKRI
https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2017/...Turkish-Tank-Will-Join-TNI-Anniversary-Parade*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

Latest Korean tank?

Doesn't it cost like...a lot?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

* Awasi Kapal Selam Asing, Pemerintah Pasang Instalasi Sonar Bawah Laut *
01 Agustus 2017





Pemerintah akan memasang instalasi sonar dasar laut atau 'deep ear' di Alur Laut Kepulauan Indonesia (ALKI). Di kalangan pertahanan alat ini sering dinamakan SOSUS Array (Sound Surveillance System Array) (photo : Trishul)

KATADATA - Pemerintah akan memasang instalasi sonar dasar laut atau 'deep ear' di selat pintu masuk Alur Laut Kepulauan Indonesia (ALKI). Fungsi dari instalasi tersebut untuk mendeteksi keberadaan kapal selam negara lain yang melintas di titik perlintasan strategis tersebut.

Panglima Armada Indonesia kawasan Barat (Pangarmabar) Laksamana Muda TNI Aan Kurnia mengungkapkan, untuk tahap awal, instalasi sonar bawah laut ini akan dipasang di Selat Sunda yang berada di antara Pulau Jawa dan Pulau Sumatera. Lokasi lain yang akan dipasangi alat ini adalah Selat Lombok yang diapit Pulau Bali dan Pulau Lombok.

Kalau proses berjalan dengan lancar, instalasi tersebut akan dipasang di titik-titik selat strategis ALKI. "Jadi (instalasi sonar) itu akan memagari selat-selat kita," kata Aan usai bertemu Menteri Koordinator Maritim Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan di Kantor Kementerian Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman dan Sumber Daya, Jakarta, Senin (31/7).

Alur Laut Kepulauan Indonesia (ALKI) adalah alur laut yang ditetapkan sebagai alur pelayaran dan penerbangan internasional di wilayah teritorial Indonesia. ALKI ditetapkan untuk menghubungkan tiga perairan bebas, yaitu Samudera Hindia, Laut China Selatan, dan Samudera Pasifik. Pelaksanaan Hak Lintas Alur Laut Kepulauan diatur berdasarkan konvensi hukum laut internasional.

Alur untuk pelayaran dan penerbangan inilah yang dimanfaatkan oleh kapal atau pesawat udara asing saat melintas di wilayah laut dan udara Indonesia. Penetapan ALKI dimaksudkan agar pelayaran dan penerbangan internasional dapat terselenggara secara terus menerus, langsung dan secepat mungkin serta tidak terhalang wilayah teritorial Indonesia.





Alur laut kepulauan Indonesia (image : MaritimNews)

ALKI terbagi menjadi tiga perlintasan. ALKI I melintasi Laut Cina Selatan, Selat Karimata, Laut Jawa, Selat Sunda, dan Samudera Hindia. ALKI II melintasi Samudera Pasifik, Laut Sulawesi, Selat Makassar, Laut Flores, Selat Lombok, dan Samudera Hindia. Sementara ALKI III melintasi Samudera Pasifik, Laut Maluku, Laut Seram, Laut Banda, Selat Ombai, Laut Sawu, Samudera Hindia.

ALKI I dan ALKI II memang menjadi perlintasan yang paling ramai. Selama ini, patroli kapal perang TNI AL beberapa kali mendeteksi kapal selam negara asing melintas di bawah laut pada beberapa titik ALKI. Masalahnya, kapal perang tidak dapat berpatroli terus menerus karena secara berkala harus kembali ke pangkalan.

Makanya, pemerintah menghendaki memasang instalasi sonar bawah laut di titik-titik ALKI. Dengan alat ini, pemantauan terhadap kapal permukaan maupun kapal selam yang melintas dapat dilakukan secara terus menerus selama 24 jam tanpa perlu mengirim kapal perang ke lokasi.

Aan juga mengatakan instalasi tersebut akan mengandalkan teknologi buatan Indonesia sendiri. Namun sayangnya dia tidak mengungkapkan insitusi atau perusahaa mana yang akan membuat sistem 'deep ear' ini. "Teknologi dalam negeri yang digunakan pokoknya luar biasa," katanya.

Untuk meningkatkan kemampuan operasi anti kapal selam, tahun lalu, TNI AL memesan 11 helikopter antikapal selam untuk membangun kembali Skuadron 100 pemburu kapal selam yang disegani dunia pada tahun 1960-an. Kesebelas helikopter AKS tersebut diproduksi bertahap di Perancis oleh Airbus Helicopters bekerja sama dengan PT Dirgantara Indonesia.

Adapun Menteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman Luhut Binsar Panjaitan beberapa pekan lalu juga meminta PT PAL (Persero) agar dapat memasok seluruh kebutuhan armada TNI Angkatan Laut pada 2018. Target ini diharapkan meningkatkan kinerja perusahaan, yang saat ini hanya memproduksi 10-15 persen dari kapasitas pabrik. "Kami mau tahun depan sudah maksimum ya (kapasitas produksinya)," ujar Luhut.

(KataData)
http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2017/08/awasi-kapal-selam-asing-pemerintah.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> The development of each issue costs a US $150 billion.



150 billion IDR most likely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

GraveDigger388 said:


> Latest Korean tank?
> 
> Doesn't it cost like...a lot?


You're right. K2 Black Panther is the most expensive tank right now. Maybe he meant the K21 ifv. But it's still whopping 3,2 million USD (RP 42,6 billion - 42,6 miliar rupiah bahasa Indonesianya)



> 150 billion IDR most likely



RP 150 billion means 150 milliar rupiah (in ID), or USD 11,3 million. Need to ask again what the meaning of 'each issue'? Is it each unit or what? If that true even the T-90 is cheaper at USD 4-5 million per units.... Or there is a miscalculation there?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Var Dracon said:


> RP 150 billion means 150 milliar rupiah (in ID), or USD 11,3 million.



i know. the article put $150billion which mean more than 1500 trilion IDR... this is simply a mistake. I just stated what's obvious..



Var Dracon said:


> RP 150 billion means 150 milliar rupiah (in ID), or USD 11,3 million. If that true even the T-90 is cheaper at USD 4-5 million per units.... Or there is a miscalculation there?



around $11 million/unit for the first 2 units, that's already include R&D. The cost would go down when the mass production begins.


----------



## Svantana

Heheh, yes ... Seems the reporter translate directly from Google


----------



## GraveDigger388

My prediction is US$2.5 to 3 millions each, once it's mass produced..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

The Medium Tank price per unit is around Rp 50 billion. (Rp 50 Milyar).

November 2016 article:

Rabu 02 Nov 2016, 13:17 WIB

*Bakal Dibanderol Rp 50 M/Unit, Ini Kehebatan Medium Tank Made In Bandung*

*Ardan Adhi Chandra* - detikFinance





Foto: Ardan Adhi Chandra

*Jakarta *- PT Pindad (Persero) ikut ambil bagian dalam pameran alat pertahanan Indodefence di JIExpo Kemayoran. Dalam perhelatan Indodefence yang ke-7, Pindad memamerkan_medium tank_ yang dibuat dengan menggandeng perusahaan asal Turki FNSS.

Medium tank bermesin diesel memiliki dimensi panjang 7 meter, lebar 3,2 meter, dan tinggi 2,7 meter. Tank ini mampu mengangkut 3 personil terdiri dari juru kemudi, juru tembak, hingga pemberi komando.

Tank berukuran sedang ini mampu menembus kecepatan 70 kilometer (km) dengan daya jelajah hingga 600 km.

"Kecepatan 70 km per jam di jalan raya, kalau daya jelajah bisa sampai 600 km," kata Kepala Program Pengembangan _Medium Tank_ Pindad Windhu Paramarta dalam pameran Indodefence di JIExpo Kemayoran, Jakarta Utara, Rabu (2/11/2016).

Tank berukuran sedang ini mampu melesatkan amunisinya secara langsung hingga 6 kilometer (km), sedangkan untuk tembakan melalui udara atau tidak langsung bisa mencapai 16 km.

"Jarak efektif tembak langsung 2,5-6 km._Indirect fire_ bisa gunakan amunisi roket folarik yang paling baru sehingga jangkauannya 16 km pakai peluru kendali," jelas Windhu.




Foto: Ardan Adhi Chandra

*Jika sudah diproduksi massal, medium tank buatan Pindad dan FNSS akan dijual seharga Rp 50 miliar sampai Rp 60 miliar. Harga tersebut lebih murah dibandingkan tank Leopard yang dibeli bekas dari luar negeri.*

"Penjualan sekitar Rp 50-60 miliar, tapi masih tahap pengembangan, lihat spesifikasi nantinya bagaimana. Target kami tidak akan lebih mahal dari Leopard yang sekarang dibeli, karena Leopard kan _second_ (bekas)," tutup Windhu.*(dna/dna)*

https://m.detik.com/finance/berita-...nit-ini-kehebatan-medium-tank-made-in-bandung

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

mandala said:


> My guess there is typo in the article. It should be Rp 50 billion. (Rp 50 Milyar).
> 
> November 2016 article:
> 
> Rabu 02 Nov 2016, 13:17 WIB
> 
> *Bakal Dibanderol Rp 50 M/Unit, Ini Kehebatan Medium Tank Made In Bandung*
> 
> *Ardan Adhi Chandra* - detikFinance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Ardan Adhi Chandra
> 
> *Jakarta *- PT Pindad (Persero) ikut ambil bagian dalam pameran alat pertahanan Indodefence di JIExpo Kemayoran. Dalam perhelatan Indodefence yang ke-7, Pindad memamerkan_medium tank_ yang dibuat dengan menggandeng perusahaan asal Turki FNSS.
> 
> Medium tank bermesin diesel memiliki dimensi panjang 7 meter, lebar 3,2 meter, dan tinggi 2,7 meter. Tank ini mampu mengangkut 3 personil terdiri dari juru kemudi, juru tembak, hingga pemberi komando.
> 
> Tank berukuran sedang ini mampu menembus kecepatan 70 kilometer (km) dengan daya jelajah hingga 600 km.
> 
> "Kecepatan 70 km per jam di jalan raya, kalau daya jelajah bisa sampai 600 km," kata Kepala Program Pengembangan _Medium Tank_ Pindad Windhu Paramarta dalam pameran Indodefence di JIExpo Kemayoran, Jakarta Utara, Rabu (2/11/2016).
> 
> Tank berukuran sedang ini mampu melesatkan amunisinya secara langsung hingga 6 kilometer (km), sedangkan untuk tembakan melalui udara atau tidak langsung bisa mencapai 16 km.
> 
> "Jarak efektif tembak langsung 2,5-6 km._Indirect fire_ bisa gunakan amunisi roket folarik yang paling baru sehingga jangkauannya 16 km pakai peluru kendali," jelas Windhu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Ardan Adhi Chandra
> 
> *Jika sudah diproduksi massal, medium tank buatan Pindad dan FNSS akan dijual seharga Rp 50 miliar sampai Rp 60 miliar. Harga tersebut lebih murah dibandingkan tank Leopard yang dibeli bekas dari luar negeri.*
> 
> "Penjualan sekitar Rp 50-60 miliar, tapi masih tahap pengembangan, lihat spesifikasi nantinya bagaimana. Target kami tidak akan lebih mahal dari Leopard yang sekarang dibeli, karena Leopard kan _second_ (bekas)," tutup Windhu.*(dna/dna)*
> 
> https://m.detik.com/finance/berita-...nit-ini-kehebatan-medium-tank-made-in-bandung




That's better. Rp 50 milyar = USD 3,8 million. From another article I saw before this put the price at Rp 30 M, = USD 2,25 million.

ITB CIPTAKAN PROTOTYPE GIROSKOP MILITER INDONESIA




Bandung – Mahasiswa Institut Teknologi Bandung (ITB) mengembangkan prototype Giroskop Militer pertama di Indonesia yaitu perangkat sensor orientasi untuk mengukur atau mempertahankan orientasi yang berlandaskan pada prinsip-prinsip momentum sudut, khususnya pada sistem navigasi inersial alutsista.

Dilansir dari laman itb.ac.id, di Bandung, Selasa 1 Agustus 2017, prototype Giroskop Militer serat optik pertama di Indonesia ini diciptakan oleh Ardinda Kartikaningtyas (Teknik Fisika 2013) beserta tim.

Ardinda dan timnya menciptakan G-FORTAR (Gyroscope for Military), sebuah Giroskop serat optik yang diharapkan mampu menjadi Giroskop pertama buatan putra-putri Indonesia. Prototype giroskop serat optik ini nantinya diharapkan mampu memberikan manfaat besar bagi dunia militer Indonesia.

Full article here : https://jakartagreater.com/itb-ciptakan-prototype-giroskop-militer-indonesia/#comment-1411234


English :*Bandung Technological Institute Produced the First Prototype of Indonesian Military Gyroscope. 

Reader's comment : We can use this Gyroscope in our rocket to create a guided ballistic missile*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

Var Dracon said:


> That's better. Rp 50 milyar = USD 3,8 million. From another article I saw before this put the price at Rp 30 M, = USD 2,25 million.
> 
> ITB CIPTAKAN PROTOTYPE GIROSKOP MILITER INDONESIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandung – Mahasiswa Institut Teknologi Bandung (ITB) mengembangkan prototype Giroskop Militer pertama di Indonesia yaitu perangkat sensor orientasi untuk mengukur atau mempertahankan orientasi yang berlandaskan pada prinsip-prinsip momentum sudut, khususnya pada sistem navigasi inersial alutsista.
> 
> Dilansir dari laman itb.ac.id, di Bandung, Selasa 1 Agustus 2017, prototype Giroskop Militer serat optik pertama di Indonesia ini diciptakan oleh Ardinda Kartikaningtyas (Teknik Fisika 2013) beserta tim.
> 
> Ardinda dan timnya menciptakan G-FORTAR (Gyroscope for Military), sebuah Giroskop serat optik yang diharapkan mampu menjadi Giroskop pertama buatan putra-putri Indonesia. Prototype giroskop serat optik ini nantinya diharapkan mampu memberikan manfaat besar bagi dunia militer Indonesia.
> 
> Full article here : https://jakartagreater.com/itb-ciptakan-prototype-giroskop-militer-indonesia/#comment-1411234
> 
> 
> English :*Bandung Technological Institute Produced the First Prototype of Indonesian Military Gyroscope.
> 
> Reader's comment : We can use this Gyroscope in our rocket to create a guided ballistic missile*


Can also be implemented to a fighting vehicle's turret. Creating Gyro-stabilized guns..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*DISLITBANGAL UJI COBA GUN FIRE LOKATOR DI YOGYAKARTA*
31 JULY 2017 DIANEKO_LC 1 COMMENT
Komandan Pangkalan TNI AL (Danlanal) Yogyakarta Lantamal V Letkol Laut (P) Arya Delano, S.E., M. Pd., menyaksikan uji coba Gun Fire Lokator yang dilaksanakan oleh Dinas Penelitian dan Pengembangan TNI AL (Dislibangal) bekerja sama dengan PT. Aurora, di Lapangan Tembak Batalyon Infanteri (Yonif) 403/Wirasada Pratista, Condong Catur, Sleman, D.I. Yogyakarta, kemarin.

Hadir juga ikut menyaksikan tim Dislibangal, para perwira staf dan para prajurit Lanal Yogyakarta, sedangkan pelaksana uji coba dari Satkopaska Koarmabar.






Untuk peralatan Gun Fire Lokator yang diujicobakan Dislitbangal tersebut masih dalam tahap riset oleh Himpunan Mahasiswa Elektronik (HME) yang dipimpin oleh Sdr. Liyarto yang bekerja sama dengan PT. Aurora yang dipimpin oleh Ibu Maya, dimana alat tersebut digunakan untuk mendeteksi lokasi penembak, sudut penembakan, ketinggian dan jarak penembakan.

Cara kerja alat tersebut dapat menerima suara tembakan dengan menggunakan Pizau Elektrik yang sangat sensitif, dengan membagi beberapa sektor delapan Mikrofon, maka akan diperoleh beberapa data elevasi dan baringan dari penembakan tersebut. Data jarak diperoleh dari selisih waktu desingan ultrasonic yang ditimbulkan oleh desingan peluru dan suara tembakan.

_All photos Uji Coba Gun Fire Lokator by TNI AL._

_Sumber : Pen TNI AL_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

_"Inilah prajurit Hasanuddin di Korem Kendari dengan segala daya upaya membantu anak-anak sekolah menyebrangi sungai yang deras demi masa depan generasi pelanjut cita-cita bangsa. @kodam.hasanuddin,"_ tulis @puspentni, Selasa (1/8/2017).

"This is Hasanuddin a soldier from Korem Kendari with all the effort to help the school children cross the rushing river for the future of the Indonesia's next generation (1/8/2017).


http://jogja.tribunnews.com/2017/08...t-tni-ini-bantu-anak-anak-menyeberangi-sungai

*5 changes in the new maritime map of Indonesia



























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Radar made Indonesia*

* Radar Karya Anak Bangsa *

*Dibanderol Rp 3 Miliar*http://cdn0-a.production.images.sta...48818/original/028163800_1500030179-radar.jpg



*
*
*K*ementerian Riset, Teknologi dan Pendidikan Tinggi mampu menciptakan radar maritim generasi ke 4. Generasi ini menjadi generasi tercanggih dari radar-radar yang telah diproduksi dalam negeri.

Direktur Jenderal Penguatan Riset dan Pengembangan Kementerian Riset Teknologi dan Pendidikan Tinggi (Kemenristekdikti), Muhammad Dimyati mengungkapkan pengembangan radar ini dilakukan sejak 2015 dengan memakan biaya Rp 2,4 miliar.

"_Radar karya anak bangsa ini memiliki beberapa keunggulan, salah satunya tidak mudah terdeteksi alat pendeteksi radar yang biasanya terpasang di kapal-kapal,_" kata Dimyati di di Kantor Distrik Navigasi Kelas I Tanjung Priok Jakarta, Senin(31/7/2017).

Tidak hanya itu, kelebihan lain dari radar ini juga memiliki harga yang lebih murah. Hal ini karena setidaknya mengandung komponen dalam negeri mencapai 70 persen.

Jika dibandingkan dengan radar jenis yang sama yang diproduksi oleh berbagai negara di dunia, kualitas yang dihasilkan ilmuan dalam negeri ini tidak jauh berbeda.

"_Kalau diproduksi secara komersial nanti harganya sekitar Rp 3 miliar. Tapi kalau fungsinya untuk kepentingan militer, lebih kompleks lagi, ini harganya bisa lebih mahal 2-3 kali lipat. Tapi jika dibandingkan yang diproduksi negara lain harganya ini hanya sepertiganya,_" ujar dia.

Hanya saja, jika dibandingkan produksi luar negeri tersebut, kelemahan produk ini adalah dalam hal pengemasan. "_Kalau dari luar negeri kan kabelnya sudah rapi, kalau kami belum. Nanti kami bisa rapikan sambil berjalan,_" tegas Dimyati.

Ia menuturkan, radar ini akan sangat berpengaruh dalam menjaga kedaulatan maritim di Indonesia. Dari kajian yang dimilikinya, untuk pertahanan dan militer, setidaknya TNI masih membutuhkan radar ini dengan jumlah mencapai ribuan. (*Yas*)

*Prototipe Radar LPI Dari Kemenristekdikti*

Kementerian Perhubungan menerima hibah Prototipe Radar LPI (_Low Probability of Intercept_) untuk Maritim dari Kementerian Riset, Teknologi dan Pendidikan Tinggi. Acara serah terima secara simbolis diserahkan oleh Direktur Jenderal Penguatan Riset dan Pengembangan Kemenristekdikti, Muhammad Dimyati kepada Sesditjen Perhubungan Laut Kemenhub Dwi Budi Sutrisno yang disaksikan oleh Sekretaris Jenderal Perhubungan Sugihardjo di Kantor Distrik Navigasi Kelas I Tanjung Priok pada Senin (31/7).

“_Hari ini kita menyaksikan penyerahan radar maritim yang diproduksi dan dikembangkan oleh Riset Dikti. Pada prinsipnya kami dari Kemenhub sangat menyambut baik karya anak bangsa didalam bidang teknologi dalam hal riset dan pengembangan khususnya penggunaan lokal konten. Ini tentu membanggakan lebih dari 70% lokal kontennya,_” jelas Sugihardjo yang biasa dipanggil Jojo.

Jojo juga menjelaskan Radar LPI ini sudah digunakan pada periode arus mudik lebaran 2017 yang lalu.

“_Radar LPI ini telah diujicoba dan digunakan oleh Kemenhub pada saat angkutan lebaran kemarin dengan penempatan di Pelabuhan Merak Banten dan sangat membantu operasional Vessel Traffic Services Merak untuk memantau lalu lintas kapal._” ujar Jojo.

Sedangkan Muhammad Dimyati menambahkan, radar prototipe LPI ini merupakan hasil karya anak bangsa yang dapat dipergunakan untuk mendukung kemajuan dunia maritim Indonesia.

“_Ini salah satu hasil yang dipersembahkan oleh teman-teman peneliti kepada bangsa. Radar ini merupakan adalah alat generasi keempat yang dikembangkan mulai tahun 2015 dengan total biaya riset sebesar 2,4 milyar. Kelebihan radar ini antara lain tidak mudah dideteksi oleh alat pendeteksi radar, menggunakan bandwith yang lebih hebat, murah dan pemeliharaannya juga gampang. Alat ini dapat digunakan untuk mendukung keamanan wilayah laut kita yang begitu luas sekaligus menopang kelancaran arus barang dan jasa,_" jelas Dimyati.

Lebih lanjut Jojo meminta Radar LPI ini dapat dimanfaatkan dengan baik untuk kepentingan maritim terutama untuk menunjang keselamatan pelayaran.

“_Khususnya untuk teman-teman Perhubungan Laut di bagian navigasi semoga keberadaan radar ini dapat dimanfaatkan sebaik-baiknya dalam menunjang keselamatan pelayaran di Selat Sunda karena sebelumnya kita sudah mendeklarasikan bahwa Indonesia mampu melakukan pemanduan di Selat Malaka yang didukung dengan teknologi,_” terang Jojo.

Kedepan Jojo berharap pengembangan radar di Indonesia dapat mengikuti perkembangan teknologi.

“_Kami berharap agar ke depan pengembangan radar di Indonesia dapat mengikuti perkembangan teknologi, sesuai dengan International Association of Marine Aids to Navigation and Lighthouse Authorities (IALA) Recommendation V.128,_” tutup Jojo. (*LFH/TH/BS/JAB*) 

*☠ Liputan 6 | Dephub*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ArdBeast

Hello everyone... A silent reader rises from the shadows here...

So many news about radar... I think I will add another...

RADAR SURVEILLANCE MARITIM INDERA MX-4 KEMENRISTEKDIKTI





Radar Surveillance Maritim Indera MX-4 (Youtube : Bogaganteng)
Jakarta – Kementerian Riset, Teknologi, dan Pendidikan Tinggi melalui skema Program Pengembangan Teknologi Industri (PPTI) yang dikelola Direktorat Jenderal Penguatan Riset dan Pengembangan Kemenristekdikti, telah membiayai beberapa kegiatan penelitian dan pengembangan teknologi untuk kebutuhan nasional. Radar LPI (Low Probability of Intercept) menjadi salah satunya.

Kegiatan tersebut telah berhasil menyelesaikan sebuah prototipe radar surveillance maritim yang diberi nama “Indera MX-4” dan sudah diserahterimakan dari Kemenristekdikti melalui Direktur Jenderal Penguatan Riset dan Pengembangan, Muhammad Dimyati, kepada Kementerian Perhubungan Republik Indonesia melalui Sekretaris Jenderal, Sugihardjo, di Kantor Distrik Navigasi Kelas I, Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, Senin (31/7/2017).

Dirjen Dimyati mengatakan, Radar maritim “Indera MX-4” buatan dalam negeri ini mempunyai kelebihan dibandingkan teknologi radar maritim konvensional yang pada umumnya banyak digunakan, seperti penerapan teknologi FMCW (Frequency Modulated Continuous Wave) yang memungkinkan digunakannya daya pancar yang sangat rendah dengan resolusi jarak yang lebih tinggi.

“Radar generasi keempat ini juga dapat diterapkan teknologi solid state yang akan memberikan lebih banyak keuntungan dalam hal biaya pemeliharaan yang relatif lebih rendah, dan usia pakai yang jauh lebih panjang,” tutur Dimyati.




Radar “Indera MX-4” karya anak bangsa ini juga telah diuji coba dan dioperasikan oleh Direktorat Jenderal Perhubungan Laut secara non-stop di stasiun VTS (Vessel Traffic Services) di Merak untuk pengawasan lalu lintas kapal di perairan selat Sunda pada saat padatnya lalu lintas arus mudik lebaran yang lalu.

“Prototipe radar ini berfungsi dengan baik seperti yang direncanakan, semoga dengan radar yang sudah Kami serahkan kepada Kementerian Perhubungan, dapat dimanfaatkan guna mendukung sistem navigasi di Indonesia sekaligus meningkatkan daya saing di sektor maritim Indonesia,” ujar Dimyati.

Kementerian Perhubungan Republik Indonesia sangat menyambut baik karya anak bangsa dalam bidang teknologi, riset, dan pengembangan, termasuk penggunaan lokal konten serta kandungan dalam negeri yang cukup tinggi seperti radar “Indera MX-4” ini. Hal tersebut seperti yang disampaikan oleh Sekretaris Jenderal Kemenhub RI, Sugihardjo.

“Saya berterima kasih kepada Kemenristekdikti atas hibah radar karya anak bangsa yang sangat membanggakan ini. Radar ini juga memiliki penggunaan lokal konten mencapai lebih dari 70 persen, tentunya Kami akan dorong demi kemajuan perkembangan teknologi untuk transportasi di Indonesia,” tutur Sesjen Kemenhub.

Pembuat radar “Indera MX-4” Andrian Andaya Lestari menjelaskan, radar ini memiliki spesifikasi teknis antara lain; Memiliki aplikasi Radar Surveillance Maritim dengan frekuesi X-band, menggunakan teknologi FMCW, Solid State dengan daya pancar 5 Watt, jarak jangkau maksimum 30 NM (55 km) dan resolusi jarak maksimum 3 meter. Radar ini juga memiliki panjang antena sekitar 2.2 meter dan berat unit antena 300 kilogram.

“Para peneliti di Indonesia dapat menunjukkan kepada dunia luar bahwa Indonesia mampu dan mandiri untuk membuat teknologi yang dapat berdaya saing asal dapat diberikan kesempatan, karena kesediaan dan kesiapaan SDM Indonesia dapat menentukan kemajuan Ilmu Pengetahuan dan Teknologi di Indonesia,” ujar Dirjen Dimyati, dilansir Dikti.go.id, 31/7/2017.

Source: JakartaGreater

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Handover & shipnaming ceremony of Indonesian Navy new DSME Type 209 Submarine KRI Nagapasa - 403 at DSME Shipyard. Credit to Niken Purnamasari/detikcom.
















https://news.detik.com/berita/3582815/menhan-resmikan-kri-nagapasa-403-jadi-kapal-perang-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

*S. Korea to deepen defense industry ties with Indonesia *
2017/08/01 20:07
Article View Option
SNS Share
(ATTN: UPDATES with results of talks; ADDS photo)

SEOUL, Aug. 1 (Yonhap) -- South Korea said Tuesday it's seeking closer ties with Indonesia on defense goods as part of efforts to expand its overall arms trade.

Defense Minister Song Young-moo discussed the issue when he met with his Indonesian counterpart Ryamizard Ryacudu in Seoul later in the day, according to his office.

He's on a trip to South Korea to attend a delivery ceremony for a submarine built by the local defense contractor Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering Co.

Indonesia has ordered three diesel-electric attack submarines from South Korea.

*It has signed a separate deal to buy South Korea's T-50 supersonic trainer jets in addition to a bilateral partnership on Seoul's KF-X program to develop its own advanced fighters.*

The ministers had discussions on "*ways for expanding South Korea's superb weapons system, including the additional export of three submarines Indonesia needs,*" said Song's ministry.





South Korean Defense Minister Song Young-moo (R) talks with his Indonesian counterpart Ryamizard Ryacudu in Seoul on Aug. 1, 2017. (Yonhap)

Also on the agenda was North Korea, it added.

"The ministers expressed deep concerns about North Korea's nuclear and missile threats that are increasing recently and discussed ways for close coordination," it said.

Meanwhile, the ministry stated that it would step up efforts to develop the defense industry as one of the nation's next growth engines in tandem with the fourth industrial revolution.

The reform-minded Song, a former naval chief, believes the local defense industry is too dependent on domestic demand.

It has called for an export-oriented strategy.





This file photo, provided by Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering on Oct. 24, 2016, shows Daewoo and Indonesian officials posing in a launching ceremony of a submarine bound for Indonesia. (Yonhap)

lcd@yna.co.kr

(END)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Radar Indera MX-4 made by Indonesia*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

Airbus C-295 TNI AU (photo : Jeff Prananda)

*Indonesia Service Hub Perkuat Daya Saing Industri Dirgantara*

TANGERANG- Kerjasama Operasional (KSO) bidang pengembangan bisnis, maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) pesawat, Indonesia Service Hub, akan menggarap perawatan pesawat militer Airbus.

Direktur Utama PT Garuda Maintenance Facility AeroAsia (GMF), Iwan Juniarto, mengatakan, Indonesia Service Hub sekarang sudah ada perjanjian dengan GMF sebagai leader-nya, yaitu yang terdekat dengan Airbus Defence and Space.

“GMF merupakan salah satu perusahaan yang tergabung dalam KSO Indonesia Service Hub tersebut”, jelas Iwan, usai penandatanganan perjanjian kerja bersama antara Manajemen GMF dengan Serikat Pekerja GMF (GMF Employee Club) di Hangar 4 GMF, Tangerang, Selasa (1/8/2017).

Menurut Iwan, nantinya kerjasama tersebut akan mengerjakan proyek-proyek perawatan pesawat militer produksi Airbus yang digunakan di dalam negeri. Kerjasama tersebut akan dimulai di Surabaya untuk kolaborasi dengan beberapa perusahaan perawatan pesawat yang tergabung.

Indonesia Service Hub diinisiasi oleh Kementerian BUMN, guna memperkuat daya saing industri dirgantara nasional. Kerjasama ditujukkan untuk menggabungkan kapabilitas dan kapasitas dari masing-masing BUMN dirgantara, sehingga selain akan memperkuat industri dirgantara nasional, meningkatkan efisiensi belanja suku cadang, kerja sama ini pun akan memudahkan pelanggan.

“Ini adalah salah satu bentuk komitmen BUMN terhadap pembangunan bangsa, melalui penguatan daya saing dan kompetensi Indonesia di bidang dirgantara, khususnya maintenance and repair,” ujar Menteri BUMN, Rini Soemarno, beberapa waktu lalu.

Melibatkan 6 BUMN industri dirgantara, yaitu GMF AeroAsia, PT Dirgantara Indonesia, PT Nusantara Turbin dan Propulsi (NTP), Indopelita, dan Merpati Maintenance Facility (MMF), kerjasama strategis ini diproyeksikan menjadi service hub terdepan di regional, baik dalam hal komersial dan pertahanan.

“Target saya, Indonesia Service Hub tak hanya menjadi penyedia jasa maintenance and service terdepan di Indonesia, tapi juga di Asean dan bahkan Asia. Saya yakin, dengan keunggulan kapabilitas dari masing-masing BUMN yang terlibat dan letak geografis Indonesia, kita bisa menjadi service hub bagi negara-negara di sekitar kita, dan tidak mustahil, kita dapat merebut sebagian pangsa pasar maskapai di Tiongkok,” tutur Rini.

(Cendana)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

KRI 403 NAGAPASA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Navy new DSME Type 209 Submarine KRI Nagapasa-403.







http://www.worldaffairsjournal.org/content/south-korean-firm-delivers-attack-submarine-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

Nice pic of the Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBT. Credit to shokheh.







        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

* Tryout Weibel MR2 Radar detected Singapore Aircrafthttp://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2017/08/ujicoba-radar-baru-satradar-congot.html*
*http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2017/08/ujicoba-radar-baru-satradar-congot.html*
*Ujicoba Radar Baru Satradar Congot, Pesawat Singapura Terpantau *
03 Agustus 2017





Radar Weibel MR2 - primary radar Satradar 215 TNI AU (photo : RRI) 

KULONPROGO, suaramerdeka.com – Radar baru Weibel MR2 di Satradar TNI AU 215 Congot di Jangkaran, Temon, Kulonprogo dilakukan ujicoba, Selasa (1/8). Dalam ujicoba yang disaksikan oleh Panglima Komando Pertahanan Udara Nasional (Pangkohanudnas), Marsda TNI Yuyu Sutisna tersebut, radar berfungsi baik. Bahkan berhasil memantau pesawat Singapura yang lewat.

Marsda TNI Yuyu Sutisna mengatakan, ujicoba sudah mulai dilakukan sejak seminggu lalu. Ada pun ujicoba Selasa (1/8), dilakukan dengan menuntun atau meng-guide pesawat tempur yang diterbangkan dari Lanud Iswahyudi, Magetan. Pesawat tersebut terbang sampai sejauh 150 naute mil ke selatan dan ternyata penangkapan radar baru tersebut masih bagus.

“Dua kali kami lakukan, pagi tadi dan siang ini. Hasilnya cukup memuaskan,” kata Marsda TNI Yuyu Sutisna.

Bahkan dalam ujicoba itu, juga berhasil memantau pesawat Singapura yang lewat.

“Tadi waktu ujicoba, di selatan ada tiga tadi pesawat Singapore lewat menuju Australia, semua bisa terpantau dengan baik,” ungkapnya.

Marsda TNI Yuyu Sutisna memaparkan, sejalan dengan pembangunan bandara internasional di Kulonprogo, Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara atas izin Panglima TNI memberikan kebijakan untuk mengganti radar lama yang ada di Satradar Congot. Radar yang lama merupakan buatan tahun 1960-an, sehingga sudah tidak begitu efektif.

“Pada intinya TNI Angkatan Udara siap memback-up dengan pembangunan bandara di Kulonprogo ini untuk mengawasi ruang udaranya,” tuturnya.





Radar MSSR 2000 - secondary radar Satradar 215 TNI AU (photo : RRI)

Radar baru juga digunakan untuk pemantauan sekolah penerbang, sekolah instruktur penerbang, serta sekolah navigator yang ada di Lanud Adisutjipto Yogyakarta, untuk melihat situasi ruang udara latihan mereka. Radar baru bahkan juga bisa mengcover tiga per empat daerah latihan Lanud Iswahyudi dan 50 persen daerah latihan Lanud Abdul Rahman Saleh, Malang.

“Kota-kota jelas, Semarang, Jogja, Bandung wilayah selatan, Cirebon ke selatan semua bisa tercover dari sini. Sejauh dari sini 240 nautical mill atau kurang lebih 450 km dari titik ini kami bisa memantau,” paparnya.

Terkait kerawanan infiltrasi di wilayah selatan Jawa, Yuyu Sutisna menambahkan, pihaknya melakukan antisipasi. Karena wilayah selatan merupakan perairan terbuka dan sering juga kapal induk lewat, serta kapal-kapal dagang yang membawa helicopter.

“Kami melakukan pengawasan seperti itu di wilayah selatan ini. Tapi kita tahu, wilayah selatan ini terbuka, kita harus betul-betul antisipasi adanya infiltrasi dan sebagainya, sejauh ini belum ada,” imbuhnya.

Di wilayah Jawa sendiri ada tiga radar, yakni di Pelabuhan Ratu, di Satradar Congot, serta di Ngliyep di selatan Malang.

Sebelumnya, Komandan Satradar TNI AU 215 Congot, Mayor Lek Joko Dwi Maryanto mengatakan, keberadaan radar baru tersebut sangat penting untuk pertahanan udara dan mengamankan perbatasan laut mau pun udara. Apalagi Indonesia di sisi selatan berbatasan dengan Australia. Radar tersebut bisa mendeteksi infiltrasi atau pesawat yang dengan sengaja terbang melewati batas wilayah udara NKRI dengan mematikan transponder.

(Suara Merdeka)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*South Korea, Indonesia pledge to expand industrial ties*
*Jon Grevatt* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
03 August 2017
Indonesia and South Korea have pledged to expand defence industrial collaboration, with a view to meeting the requirements of the Indonesian Armed Forces.

The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) said in a statement on 1 August that opportunities to expand collaboration exist in several areas particularly naval shipbuilding and military aerospace.

The statement was issued following a meeting in Seoul between South Korean defence minister Song Young-moo and his Indonesian counterpart Ryamizard Ryacudu.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options: **ihs.com/contact*

http://www.janes.com/article/72843/south-korea-indonesia-pledge-to-expand-industrial-ties

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

Sea Platforms 
*Indonesia to acquire acoustic underwater monitors with eye on possible foreign submarine incursions*
*Ridzwan Rahmat* - IHS Jane's Navy International 

02 August 2017

To deter foreign submarines from sailing undetected in Indonesian waters, the government is looking to install fixed underwater acoustic monitors at several locations across the archipelago, Rear Admiral Aan Kurnia, commander of the Indonesian Navy’s (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) Western Fleet, told local reporters on 31 July.

The monitors will be similar to the sound surveillance system (SOSUS) that utilises a chain of very-low-frequency (VLF) listening posts, said the admiral. A location that is being considered for a pilot project is the Sunda Strait, which runs between the main Indonesian islands of Java and Sumatra, he added.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　**ihs.com/contact*

http://www.janes.com/article/72804/...-eye-on-possible-foreign-submarine-incursions

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Pre - Sail Conference Sea Garuda 19 AB -17 with Royal Thai Navy @ Surabaya*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*JALUR KA LEWAT MALINAU UNTUK DROPING LOGISTIK, PASUKAN DAN ALUTSISTA*
3 AUGUST 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT


Sebagai salah satu kabupaten perbatasan di Indonesia, Kabupaten Malinau memiliki peran strategis dalam bidang pertahanan dan keamanan. Masih banyaknya daerah perbatasan yang tidak tersentuh oleh pembangunan, membuat Kementrian Pertahanan (Kemhan) memasukan jalur rute Kereta Api (KA) di Malinau.

Hal ini tampak dari kunjungan, Kepala Bidang (Kabid) Wiliyah Pertahanan Kemhan RI, Kol Arh Budi Setiawan beserta rombongan ke Malinau. Kunjungan tersebut digunakan oleh Kemhan, untuk melihat kondisi Malinau sekaligus meminta data terkait jalur perbatasan Indonesia-Malaysia di Malinau.

Selain itu, Kol Budi, menyampaikan presentasi soal pembangunan jalur rel KA, pada Selasa (1/8), pukul 10.00 WITA, di Ruang Intulun, Kantor Bupati Malinau.

“Sebenarnya, kita tidak membangun rel KA. Kita hanya mendompleng program pembangunan tersebut untuk kepentingan pertahanan Indonesia di daerah perbatasan. Dan Malinau, merupakan salah satu daerah perbatasan kita yang harus mendapat perhatian penting. Terlebih, sama dengan daerah perbatasan lainnya, daerah perbatasan Malinau belum sepenuhnya tersentuh pembangunan,” ujarnya.

Seluruh data yang didapat dari Pemkab Malinau, ungkap Kol Budi, akan diolah kembali di Pusat Penelitian dan Pengembangan Strategi Pertahanan (Puslitbangstrahan) Badan Pelatihan dan Pengembangan (Balitbang) Kemhan RI. Ujung dari pengolahan data tersebut, akan berbentuk buku dan disampaikan langsung kepada Menteri Pertahanan dan Presiden RI.

“Program ini, merupakan program Nawacita Presiden Joko Widodo. Program ini sudah masuk dalam Rencana Pembangunan Jangka Menengah (RPJM) hingga tahun 2019. Salah satunya, adalah melaksanakan pembangunan di daerah perbatasan untuk kepentingan Hankam. Pada intinya, pembangunan jalur KA ini untuk kepentingan kesejahteraan dan perekonomian rakyat,” tuturnya.

Melihat sisi lainnya, Kol Budi menyatakan, pandangan tersebut beda dengan pandangan Kemhan. Jalur KA, ditegaskan olehnya, dapat menjadi sebuah dukungan besar untuk memperkuat daerah perbatasan. Droping pasukan, logistik dan Alat Utama Sistem Pertahanan (Alutsista) bisa menggunakan jalur KA sebagai sarana transportasi utama.

“Tetap saja, kita juga memiliki kelemahan dalam sisi-sisi lainnya. Seperti halnya anggaran. Kebanyakan, anggaran kita habis digunakan untuk operasional saja. Nah, dengan adanya jalur KA ini akan mempermudah dan sekaligus banyak berhemat. Segala jenis pengangkutan, akan lebih mudah menggunakan KA ketimbang harus menggunakan pesawat dan jenis transportasi lainnya,” jalasnya.

Ditanyakan soal rute jalur KA yang akan dibangun, Kol Budi mengungkapkan, sampai saat ini pihaknya masih belum mengetahui pasti soal jalur KA yang akan dibangun di Malinau. Namun, Kol Budi menyatakan, pembangunan jalur KA akan dilakukan dari Kalimantan Barat (Kalbar), Kalimantan Selatan (Kalsel), Kalimantan Timur (Kaltim) hingga Kalimantan Utara (Kaltara).

“Jadi, ada pembangunan dengan skala prioritas dan tambahan. Untuk wilayah Kaltara masuk dalam tambahan. Skala prioritas dari Kalbar, Kalsel dan Kaltim. Untuk jalurnya sendiri, mulai dari Pontianak, Banjarmasin, Balikpapan, Samarinda, Berau, Tanjung Selor, Kabupaten Tana Tidung (KTT) dan Malinau,” tandasnya. (*)

Harapkan Segera Terlaksana
KEBUTUHAN jalur transportasi di daerah perbatasan pedalaman dapat dikatakan sangat penting. Sekretaris Kabupaten (Sekkab) Malinau, Hendris Damus menyambut baik rencana pembangunan jalur KA di Malinau. Ini merupakan jawaban yang selama ini sangat ditunggu-tunggu masyarakat Malinau di daerah perbatasan dan pedalaman.

“Semoga saja segera terealisasi. Ini merupakan langkah kongkrit negara untuk membuka keterisolasian daerah. Dengan membuka jalur KA, maka akan membuka jalur perekonomian sehingga membawa kesejahteraan bagi masyarakat kita di sana. Kita tahu sendiri, bahwa daerah perbatasan dan pedalaman sangat terbatas dalam sektor pembangun dalam bidang apapun. Dan langkah ini, merupakan jawabannya,” ungkapnya.

Sesuai dengan data, Hendris menyampaikan, panjang perbatasan negara yang berada di Malianu sepanjang 502 kilometer yang membentang di sepanjang 4 kecamatan perbatasan di Malinau, yakni Kecamatan Bahau Hulu, Pujungan, Kayan Selatan dan Kayan Hulu dan memiliki daerah penyangga perbatasan. Seperti, Kecamatan Sungai Boh dan Kayan Hilir.

“Nah, pembangunan di 6 kecamatan itu sudah mulai membaik. Tinggal, bagaimana negara langsung turun tangan dalam menambah pembangunan di daerah-daerah itu. Tentunya, dengan pembangunan perbatasan yang juga ditetapkan menjadi beranda depan negara akan menaikan harkat martabat negara kita di mata negara tetangga,” tandasnya.

_Photo : Jalur Rel Kereta Api (Istimewa)_

_Sumber : Tribun Kaltim_

Dropping troops, logistics and heavy weaponry by rail all the way from Central Cities like Balikpapan, Kutai, Pontianak. The possibility to invade Malaysia is very open

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rondo.royal2

yg keren radar indera mx4 buatan kita ..kalo dipasang di PKR itu bisa menembak reptor lho..

1.asal ditambahi T/R vertikal jadi 3D
2. Di dongakkan ke atas
3.radar smart s dimatikan
4. nunggu ESM .. Gelombang reptor masuk dan melihat reptor di indera mx4 yg jangkauannya 55km
5. ditunggu jarak 10km 
6. Hidupkan smart s .. Tembak pakai MICA .. Pilotnya akan kaget ..sensor radiasi bunyi tapi sudah telat menghindar 
MICA lebih cepat dari pada reptor. Untuk menghidar itu hitungannya detik ... Pilot yg kaget akan gugup

Kalau dijelasin secara detail teknis puanjang 
intinya yg bikin mengecoh itu powernya indera mx4 yg cuma 5 watt .. Rwr akan menganggap sipil ..kmd ga akan diteruskan ke IFF.. Radar x band reptor itu sulit kalo objeknya jauh banget apalagi design kotak2 siluman yg peka ya L band .. Akhirnya kan pespur yg pakai radar x band ngandelin RWR .. Pilot juga ga akan tengok ke bawah terus .. Wong sudah ada sensor diatas tadi .. Semua pilot mah Percaya aja sama sensor

Barat bukan berarti ga bisa buat radar seperti diatas .. Cuma beda doktrin .. Mereka kan ofensif .. Kita bertahan aktif .. Harus di kembangkan lagi .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

rondo.royal2 said:


> yg keren radar indera mx4 buatan kita ..kalo dipasang di PKR itu bisa menembak reptor lho..
> 
> 1.asal ditambahi T/R vertikal jadi 3D
> 2. Di dongakkan ke atas
> 3.radar smart s dimatikan
> 4. nunggu ESM .. Gelombang reptor masuk dan melihat reptor di indera mx4 yg jangkauannya 55km
> 5. ditunggu jarak 10km
> 6. Hidupkan smart s .. Tembak pakai MICA .. Pilotnya akan kaget ..sensor radiasi bunyi tapi sudah telat menghindar
> MICA lebih cepat dari pada reptor. Untuk menghidar itu hitungannya detik ... Pilot yg kaget akan gugup
> 
> Kalau dijelasin secara detail teknis puanjang
> intinya yg bikin mengecoh itu powernya indera mx4 yg cuma 5 watt .. Rwr akan menganggap sipil ..kmd ga akan diteruskan ke IFF.. Radar x band reptor itu sulit kalo objeknya jauh banget apalagi design kotak2 siluman yg peka ya L band .. Akhirnya kan pespur yg pakai radar x band ngandelin RWR .. Pilot juga ga akan tengok ke bawah terus .. Wong sudah ada sensor diatas tadi .. Semua pilot mah Percaya aja sama sensor
> 
> Barat bukan berarti ga bisa buat radar seperti diatas .. Cuma beda doktrin .. Mereka kan ofensif .. Kita bertahan aktif .. Harus di kembangkan lagi .




Itu official atau pendapat anda? Memang iya radar ini bisa meng-guide missile misil menuju sasaran? VERA buatan republik Ceko saja pakai sensor pasif, saya tidak yakin bisa meng-guide misil. Tidak tahu kalau ERA (keluaran baru tahun 2012), ada sistem aktifnya atau gimana tapi VERA dan ERA gak boleh diekspor ke luar NATO oleh samiri.


----------



## Nike

RPG 7 bisa nembak raptor cuman modal darto kok, yg lg diparkir.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Satria Manggala said:


> * Tryout Weibel MR2 Radar detected Singapore Aircraft*
> *Ujicoba Radar Baru Satradar Congot, Pesawat Singapura Terpantau *
> 03 Agustus 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radar Weibel MR2 - primary radar Satradar 215 TNI AU (photo : RRI)
> 
> KULONPROGO, suaramerdeka.com – Radar baru Weibel MR2 di Satradar TNI AU 215 Congot di Jangkaran, Temon, Kulonprogo dilakukan ujicoba, Selasa (1/8). Dalam ujicoba yang disaksikan oleh Panglima Komando Pertahanan Udara Nasional (Pangkohanudnas), Marsda TNI Yuyu Sutisna tersebut, radar berfungsi baik. Bahkan berhasil memantau pesawat Singapura yang lewat.
> 
> Marsda TNI Yuyu Sutisna mengatakan, ujicoba sudah mulai dilakukan sejak seminggu lalu. Ada pun ujicoba Selasa (1/8), dilakukan dengan menuntun atau meng-guide pesawat tempur yang diterbangkan dari Lanud Iswahyudi, Magetan. Pesawat tersebut terbang sampai sejauh 150 naute mil ke selatan dan ternyata penangkapan radar baru tersebut masih bagus.
> 
> “Dua kali kami lakukan, pagi tadi dan siang ini. Hasilnya cukup memuaskan,” kata Marsda TNI Yuyu Sutisna.
> 
> Bahkan dalam ujicoba itu, juga berhasil memantau pesawat Singapura yang lewat.
> 
> “Tadi waktu ujicoba, di selatan ada tiga tadi pesawat Singapore lewat menuju Australia, semua bisa terpantau dengan baik,” ungkapnya.
> 
> Marsda TNI Yuyu Sutisna memaparkan, sejalan dengan pembangunan bandara internasional di Kulonprogo, Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara atas izin Panglima TNI memberikan kebijakan untuk mengganti radar lama yang ada di Satradar Congot. Radar yang lama merupakan buatan tahun 1960-an, sehingga sudah tidak begitu efektif.
> 
> “Pada intinya TNI Angkatan Udara siap memback-up dengan pembangunan bandara di Kulonprogo ini untuk mengawasi ruang udaranya,” tuturnya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radar MSSR 2000 - secondary radar Satradar 215 TNI AU (photo : RRI)
> 
> Radar baru juga digunakan untuk pemantauan sekolah penerbang, sekolah instruktur penerbang, serta sekolah navigator yang ada di Lanud Adisutjipto Yogyakarta, untuk melihat situasi ruang udara latihan mereka. Radar baru bahkan juga bisa mengcover tiga per empat daerah latihan Lanud Iswahyudi dan 50 persen daerah latihan Lanud Abdul Rahman Saleh, Malang.
> 
> “Kota-kota jelas, Semarang, Jogja, Bandung wilayah selatan, Cirebon ke selatan semua bisa tercover dari sini. Sejauh dari sini 240 nautical mill atau kurang lebih 450 km dari titik ini kami bisa memantau,” paparnya.
> 
> Terkait kerawanan infiltrasi di wilayah selatan Jawa, Yuyu Sutisna menambahkan, pihaknya melakukan antisipasi. Karena wilayah selatan merupakan perairan terbuka dan sering juga kapal induk lewat, serta kapal-kapal dagang yang membawa helicopter.
> 
> “Kami melakukan pengawasan seperti itu di wilayah selatan ini. Tapi kita tahu, wilayah selatan ini terbuka, kita harus betul-betul antisipasi adanya infiltrasi dan sebagainya, sejauh ini belum ada,” imbuhnya.
> 
> Di wilayah Jawa sendiri ada tiga radar, yakni di Pelabuhan Ratu, di Satradar Congot, serta di Ngliyep di selatan Malang.
> 
> Sebelumnya, Komandan Satradar TNI AU 215 Congot, Mayor Lek Joko Dwi Maryanto mengatakan, keberadaan radar baru tersebut sangat penting untuk pertahanan udara dan mengamankan perbatasan laut mau pun udara. Apalagi Indonesia di sisi selatan berbatasan dengan Australia. Radar tersebut bisa mendeteksi infiltrasi atau pesawat yang dengan sengaja terbang melewati batas wilayah udara NKRI dengan mematikan transponder.
> 
> (Suara Merdeka)



Kurang sreg, Mobile radar yg dijadiin statis  Beli seumprit dan kudu pake secondary radar. Ribet


----------



## GraveDigger388

Var Dracon said:


> Itu official atau pendapat anda? Memang iya radar ini bisa meng-guide missile misil menuju sasaran? VERA buatan republik Ceko saja pakai sensor pasif, saya tidak yakin bisa meng-guide misil. Tidak tahu kalau ERA (keluaran baru tahun 2012), ada sistem aktifnya atau gimana tapi VERA dan ERA gak boleh diekspor ke luar NATO oleh samiri.


Kalo pemahaman saya berdasarkan tulisan bung rondo di atas, yang nge-guide bukannya Smart-S...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

GraveDigger388 said:


> Kalo pemahaman saya berdasarkan tulisan bung rondo di atas, yang nge-guide bukannya Smart-S...?


newbie..... mana serius man nyantai.. ngopi brooo


----------



## ArdBeast

PUPR Borong Ekskavator Buatan Pindad
Arif Budianto
Jum'at 4 Agustus 2017 - 10:57 WIB





BANDUNG - Kementerian Pekerjaan Umum dan Perumahan Rakyat (PUPR) borong 22 ekskavator buatan PT Pindad (Persero), Pindad Excava 200. Kontrak pembelian ekskavator bukanlah kali pertama, sebelumnya pada 2016 Kementerian PUPR pernah juga membeli ekskavator buatan Pindad sebanyak 57 unit.

"Tidak ada spesifikasi khusus, tapi Pindad Excava 200 untuk Kementerian PU Pera dibuat berwarna kuning, itu sesuai permintaan mereka," terang Dirut PT Pindad Abraham Mose dalam keterangan resminya, Jumat (4/8/2017).

Kesepakatan pembelian produk ekskavator buatan dalam negeri itu diteken oleh Direktur Produk Bisnis Industrial PT Pindad Bobby A. Sumardiyat dan PPK Bahan dan Peralatan Jembatan Direktorat Jembatan, Direktorat Jenderal Bina Marga Kementerian PU Pera Yana Astuti di Jakarta pada Kamis, (3/8).

Abraham Mose mengaku mengapresiasi dukungan dan kepercayaan Kementerian PUPR dalam menggunakan produk alat berat buatan dalam negeri. “Terimakasih atas kepercayaan dan dukungan Kementerian PUPR yang secara bertahap membeli Pindad Excava 200 di tengah banyaknya produk sejenis dari luar negeri," jelas dia.

Lebih lanjut Ia mengklaim, kualitas ekskavator buatan Pindad sangat baik, dapat diandalkan dan tidak kalah dengan produk buatan negara lain. Kelebihan ekskavator kelas 20 ton ini di antaranya telah menerapkan control system yang baik.

Dari sisi mesin, alat berat itu telah mempunyai spesifikasi engine lebih besar (127 kW), struktur lebih kokoh termasuk spesifikasi bucket untuk Heavy Duty dan digunakannya sistem floating pin yang biasanya hanya terdapat pada ekskavator kelas 40 ton ke atas.

Pindad Excava 200 ini telah mengantongi standar SNI dan juga telah ditayangkan di e-katalog LKPP untuk memudahkan proses pemesanan. "Produk kami ini telah melalui proses litbang, studi banding dan mengakomodir masukan dari pengguna serta telah dilakukan pengujian di area tambang," paparnya.
(akr)

Source: Sindonews

PUPR ministry buys 22 Pindad-made excavator.
Anyone here know how many Excs Pindad have produced?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

*President Moon stresses his goal to cultivate deeper relationship with Indonesia and ASEAN*


ARIRANG NEWS





Published on Aug 2, 2017
문재인 대통령, 휴가 중 인도네시아 국방 장관 접견

*President Moon Jae-in had to put his five-day vacation on hold to meet with Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu*, who's in the nation to attend a ceremony celebrating the first delivery of a Korea-made submarine to the Indonesian Navy.

According to the top office, they discussed greater cooperation in the defense industry. *"President Moon said he wants this cooperation in the defense industry to develop into technical and educational cooperation between the two countries as well."*

*The liberal leader also brought up his goal of cultivating a deeper relationship with ASEAN countries and Indonesia, to the level of Seoul's ties to four key neighbors -- the U.S., China, Japan, and Russia.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

rondo.royal2 said:


> yg keren radar indera mx4 buatan kita ..kalo dipasang di PKR itu bisa menembak reptor lho..
> 
> 1.asal ditambahi T/R vertikal jadi 3D
> 2. Di dongakkan ke atas
> 3.radar smart s dimatikan
> 4. nunggu ESM .. Gelombang reptor masuk dan melihat reptor di indera mx4 yg jangkauannya 55km
> 5. ditunggu jarak 10km
> 6. Hidupkan smart s .. Tembak pakai MICA .. Pilotnya akan kaget ..sensor radiasi bunyi tapi sudah telat menghindar
> MICA lebih cepat dari pada reptor. Untuk menghidar itu hitungannya detik ... Pilot yg kaget akan gugup
> 
> Kalau dijelasin secara detail teknis puanjang
> intinya yg bikin mengecoh itu powernya indera mx4 yg cuma 5 watt .. Rwr akan menganggap sipil ..kmd ga akan diteruskan ke IFF.. Radar x band reptor itu sulit kalo objeknya jauh banget apalagi design kotak2 siluman yg peka ya L band .. Akhirnya kan pespur yg pakai radar x band ngandelin RWR .. Pilot juga ga akan tengok ke bawah terus .. Wong sudah ada sensor diatas tadi .. Semua pilot mah Percaya aja sama sensor
> 
> Barat bukan berarti ga bisa buat radar seperti diatas .. Cuma beda doktrin .. Mereka kan ofensif .. Kita bertahan aktif .. Harus di kembangkan lagi .


Not a chance mate.....sorry


----------



## Nike

*Pesawat Tempur Ditempatkan Permanen di NTT*



*✈ Pada 2022*

*T50i Golden Eagle TNI AU [TNI AU]*

*M*arkas Besar TNI Angkatan Udara (TNI-AU) menargetkan pada 2022 sudah bisa menempatkan satu skuadron pesawat tempur secara permanen di Lanud El Tari Kupang, kata Komandan Lanud El Tari Kupang Kolonel Penerbang (Pnb) Ronny Moningka di Kupang, Nusa Tenggara Timur (NTT).

"_Penempatan satu skuadron pesawat tempur di markas Lanud El Tari ini nantinya akan bersamaan dengan kenaikan tipe Lanud tersebut dari tipe B ke tipe A,_" kata dia di sela-sela kegiatan Coffe Morning bersama sejumlah wartawan di Kupang, Jumat (4/8).

Ia menjelaskan menyambut perubahan tipe Lanud dan akan didatangkannya satu skuadron pesawat tempur tersebut maka saat ini Lanud El Tari terus berbenah. Hal tersebut terbukti dengan kembali dibangunnya satu hangar khusus parkir bagi pesawat tempur yang nantinya akan ditempatkan di Lanud tersebut.

"_Saat ini, masih terus dilakukan pembangunan secara bertahap. Dan, setiap tahun akan selalu ada pembangunan untuk mendukung perubahan tipe tersebut dan sekaligus penempatan pesawat-pesawat tempur di sini (Lanud El Tari),_" kata dia.

Penempatan permanen pesawat tempur itu dilakukan mengingat NTT merupakan daerah perbatasan yang berbatasan dengan Australia dan Republik Demokrat Timor Leste. Artinya, penempatan tersebut berkaitan dengan alasan pertahanan keamanan negara.

Terkait pesawat tempur jenis mana yang akan ditempatkan setelah berubah tipe, ia mengatakan, akan menempatkan pesawat-pesawat tempur sesuai dengan radius operasi di wilayah NTT. Hingga saat ini, ada tiga pesawat tempur jenis T-50i dan satu helikopter tempur yang tengah diparkir di hangar Markas Lanud El Tari Kupang.

Kehadiran tiga pesawat tempur buatan Korea Selatan dan satu helikopter tempur tersebut adalah dalam rangka mengamanakn wilayah perbatasan Indonesia di NTT sekaligus mengelar kegiatan Kilat Badik 17 dan operasi lintas Cenderawasih. "_Proses pengamanan ini akan dilakukan hingga Kamis (24/8) nanti, baru kemudian tiga pesawat ini akan kembali ke markasnya di Lanud Iswahjudi,_" kata dia.

Dalam sehari, pengawasan yang dilakukan oleh tiga pesawat tempur itu sendiri dilakukan selama tiga kali dan waktunya tergantung dari para pilotnya. [*ant*]

* ✈ Republika 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

*Rostec: memorandum on bilateral trade under a contract sale of Su-35 airplanes to Indonesia*

_Moscow, Russia - The list of goods will be negotiated by the members a working group appointed by the parties in accordance with the agreement_

(WAPA) - State-owned Rostec Corporation and the Indonesia owned Enterprises State Trading company, PT.PPI signed a memorandum on cooperation. The document was signed by Deputy CEO *Igor Zavyalov* on behalf of Rostec and Export Import Senior Advisor *Andi Killang Pakkanna Malaka* on behalf of Indonesia owned Enterprises State Trading company, PT.PPI. The signing ceremony was attended by *Gleb Nikitin*, Deputy Minister for Industry and Trade of the Russian Federation, and Director General for International Trade Negotiation *Iman Pambagyo* of the Ministry of Trade of the Republic of Indonesia. 

The memorandum provides for cooperation in the implementation of the bilateral trade program under the contract for the sale of Su-35 multipurpose fighter airplanes to Indonesia. 

To support the export of Indonesian goods, Rostec has agreed to proceed with a bilateral trade program as part of its obligations under the above contract. The Russian party will have the right to choose Indonesian goods and manufacturers to act as trading partners. The agreement is structured to promote the increase in the export of the most advanced goods produced by Indonesian companies to Russia. The list of goods will be negotiated by the members a working group appointed by the parties in accordance with the agreement. 

The Su-35 is a Russian multidimensional fighter with a phased array antenna and thrust-vectoring engines. The fighter has the maximum speed of 2,500 km/h and the range of 3,400 km with a fighting range of nearly 1,600 km. It carries a 30 mm gun and has 12 hardpoints to carry a combination of bombs and missiles. 

_http://www.avionews.com/index.php?corpo=see_news_home.php&news_id=1206289&pagina_chiamante=index.php_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Screenshot from the video above of KRI Ardadedali-404 with KRI Nagapasa-403 in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

* Indonesia is Interested in Russian Air Defense Systems *
05 Agustus 2017





S-300 SAM (photo : Newsweek)

MOSCOW - RIA Novosti. Indonesia is not yet considering the purchase of S-300 or S-400 surface-to-air missile systems from Russia, but Russian air defense systems are "in the spotlight" of Jakarta, Rakhmon said, in an interview with RIA Novosti, the Republic's Ambassador to Russia Vahid Supadiyadi.

Following the results of negotiations held in May 2016 between Russian President Vladimir Putin and Indonesian President Joko Widodo, the leaders of the two countries agreed to strengthen military-technical cooperation. In particular, an agreement was reached on the transfer of technology. The parties agreed to continue discussions on the possible establishment of joint production.






S-400 SAM (photo : Sputnik)

"We have not yet considered the possibility of buying these complexes, but our Ministry of Defense is really interested in acquiring new technologies." The air defense systems of the Russian Federation are in the zone of our close attention, but as for these SAM systems (S-300 and S-400) I can not say anything yet, "the diplomat said.

Earlier, the commander-in-chief of the Armed Forces of Indonesia, General Gatot Nurmantio, reported that the defense departments of the Russian Federation and Indonesia are preparing a package of documents that will allow military cooperation between the two countries to reach a new level. What specific projects were discussed, it was not specified, however, both sides repeatedly expressed their interest in the development of military-technical cooperation. In particular, it was a question of possible deliveries of aviation equipment.

(RIA Novosti)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Satria Manggala said:


> * Indonesia is Interested in Russian Air Defense Systems *
> 05 Agustus 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S-300 SAM (photo : Newsweek)
> 
> MOSCOW - RIA Novosti. Indonesia is not yet considering the purchase of S-300 or S-400 surface-to-air missile systems from Russia, but Russian air defense systems are "in the spotlight" of Jakarta, Rakhmon said, in an interview with RIA Novosti, the Republic's Ambassador to Russia Vahid Supadiyadi.
> 
> Following the results of negotiations held in May 2016 between Russian President Vladimir Putin and Indonesian President Joko Widodo, the leaders of the two countries agreed to strengthen military-technical cooperation. In particular, an agreement was reached on the transfer of technology. The parties agreed to continue discussions on the possible establishment of joint production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S-400 SAM (photo : Sputnik)
> 
> "We have not yet considered the possibility of buying these complexes, but our Ministry of Defense is really interested in acquiring new technologies." The air defense systems of the Russian Federation are in the zone of our close attention, but as for these SAM systems (S-300 and S-400) I can not say anything yet, "the diplomat said.
> 
> Earlier, the commander-in-chief of the Armed Forces of Indonesia, General Gatot Nurmantio, reported that the defense departments of the Russian Federation and Indonesia are preparing a package of documents that will allow military cooperation between the two countries to reach a new level. What specific projects were discussed, it was not specified, however, both sides repeatedly expressed their interest in the development of military-technical cooperation. In particular, it was a question of possible deliveries of aviation equipment.
> 
> (RIA Novosti)



need heavy SAM to protect our vital objects like capital city and oil refineries and military commands


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Exercise With US Navy Seals*






*Exersice Thunder Iron 17-2446*


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Pespur baru (01 & 02) dari Belarus udah dateng 2 biji hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Pespur baru (01 & 02) dari Belarus udah dateng 2 biji hehe
> 
> View attachment 416217


Sukhoi SU27 SK or Su 27 SKM?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Satria Manggala said:


> Sukhoi SU27 SK or Su 27 SKM?


SK, yg SKM kan sehat walafiat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahakam

What's the upgrade?


----------



## striver44

Mahakam said:


> What's the upgrade?


Ecm pod


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Combined air exercise 
Indonesian Air Force EC725/H225M Caracal on CSAR (Combat SAR) mission while a Super Tucano COIN aircraft provides cover.

photo credit : Antariksat19

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

The monkeys steal fruit and corn from villagers’ plantations and have bitten 11 people so far this year.

https://coconuts.co/jakarta/news/indonesia-district-deploys-snipers-fight-monkey-attacks/


----------



## Nike

Saiga 12 for Forest Police dept. personnel


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Asops Panglima TNI Kunjungi Markas Indobatt Konga XXIII-K/Unifil di Lebanon *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Skud 51 Back to Home base @ Supadio




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

Sukhoi TNI AU return to Base

*Usai Diservis di Rusia, Pesawat Sukhoi Tiba Kembali di Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin*

*



*
Pesawat Antonov 124-100M-150 International Cargo Transporter milik Rusia tiba di Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin, Makassar pada Kamis siang (3/8/2017).*
*
Komandan Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin Marsma TNI Bowo Budiarto didampingi Komandan Wing Udara 5 Kolonel Pnb Dedy Ilham S Salam, para Kepala Dinas dan Komandan Satuan menyaksikan secara langsung kedatangan pesawat Antonov dari Rusia yang melaksanakan misi perawatan berat pesawat tempur Sukhoi yang ber-home base di Skadron Udara 11 Wing Udara 5 Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin.

Dua unit pesawat tempur Sukhoi yakni tail number TS 2701 dan TS 2702 yang telah selesai melaksanakan perawatan berat di negara asalnya Rusia. Bertepatan kedatangan dua unit pesawat tempur Sukhoi yang kembali setelah melakukan pemeliharaan tingkat berat, Komandan Skatek 044 Letkol Tek Wahyu Adji Susanto segera mengerahkan para prajurit Skadron Teknik 044 sekaligus berkoordinasi dengan beberapa crew Antonov untuk melakukan persiapan hingga pesawat Sukhoi siap untuk diturunkan kembali ke hangar Skatek 044 untuk selanjutnya dilakukan perakitan hingga nantinya siap untuk dilakukan test flight.

Sementara Komandan Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin Marsma TNI Bowo Budiarto memerintahkan kepada seluruh anggota yang bertugas agar tetap memperhatikan keamanan dan keselamatan dengan selalu mengutamakan faktor safety, agar misi perawatan dan pemeliharaan pesawat dapat berjalan dengan baik, aman dan lancar.

* http://fajaronline.com/2017/08/07/us...tan-hasanuddin*


----------



## Svantana

Monday August 07, 2017, 10:34 pm
*Combat Exercises, Frogman Troops Use James Bond Equipment*
Akhmad Mustaqim - detikNews

Jakarta - The Frogman Troop Force (Kopaska) and Koarmabar Divers held an exercise at the Koarmabar I Pondok Dayung Unit, Tanjung Priok. There is one of the exhibited equipment that is called often appearing in James Bond films.

"This launcher is a launching tool that is often seen in James Bond movies or overseas films," said Captain Dedy as company commander, who gave a brief before the practice on Monday (7/8/2017).

The launcher in question is Seabob Black Shadow 730 (SBS 730). The device includes an underwater scooter operated by Kopaska.

"If with this tool, my troops become more energy efficient," said Dedy.

In addition to the weapon's sledding, there was a dive tool complete with frog boots. The sub is used as a substitute for the skating apparatus used from the ship to the mainland.

There are also various weapons in the form of other long barreled rifles. The plan, the troops of the War Ships, Frogman Troop Force Command, and divers Koarmabar will hold a training and demo of war in Satuan Koarmabar I Pondok Dayung, Tanjung Priok.
(Dhn / dhn)









Detik

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Pesawat Sukhoi di Skuadron Udara 11, Makassar [IMF]*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Exercise with Royal Thailand Navy

Replenisment at Sea (RAS)*










*VBSS




*

*Fire Exercise
*















* Latihan Bersama Royal Thailand Navy *

*Sea Garuda 19 AB -17*https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-CGQCH8tP...LAKSANAKAN+LATIHAN+RAS+DI+LAUT+JAWA.4docx.jpg

*P*ada hari pertama kegiatan Manuver Lapangan (Manlap), Kapal Perang TNI AL dan Angkatan Laut Thailand atau Royal Thai Navy (RTN) menggelar latihan bersama dengan sandi “Sea Garuda 19 AB -17” tahun 2017. Latihan ini melaksanakan kegiatan Replenisment at Sea (RAS) oleh kapal perang kedua negara di Laut Jawa, Sabtu (5/8/2017).

Serial RAS ini bertujuan untuk mengirim bekal atau obat-obatan dari unsur ke unsur yang membutuhkan bekal ulang dan juga untuk melatih ketangkasan naluri prajurit kedua negara, dalam pelaksanaan RAS kali ini KRI Diponegoro - 365 perpasangan dengan HTMS Shukotai-442, sedangkan KRI Hasanuddin - 366 berpasangan dengan HTMS Khirirat - 432.

Latihan kali ini disaksikan langsung oleh Komandan Satgas Sea Garuda Kolonel Laut (P) Rudhi Aviantara Irvandhani, yang sehari-hari menjabat sebagai Komandan Satuan Kapal Cepat (Satkat) Koarmatim dan Wadan Satgas Letkol Laut (P) Rio Henrymuko Yumm yang juga menjabat sebagai Komandan KRI Diponegoro – 365.

Sebelum pelaksanaan latihan RAS, prajurit KRI Diponegoro - 365 melaksanakan beberapa serial latihan di antaranya bahaya ranjau, bahaya udara dan peran bahaya kebakaran.

Di sela-sela latihan Komandan Satgas menyampaikan bahwa serial latihan hari ini merupakan serial latihan yang telah disepakati oleh kedua negara. Latihan hari ini dapat berjalan dengan lancar dan aman. Semoga untuk latihan selanjutnya dapat berjalan sesuai dengan yang direncanakan,” katanya melalui siaran pers Dispen Koarmatim. (*fri/jpnn*)

*Bombardir Pulau Gundul*

Kapal Perang Republik Indonesia (KRI) jajaran Koarmatim yakni KRI Diponegoro -365 dan KRI Hasanuddin - 366 bersama kapal perang Royal Thai Navy (RTN) HTMS Shukothai - 442 dan HTMS Khirirat - 432, membombardir Pulau Gundul yang berada di sebelah utara Semarang perairan Laut Jawa. Minggu (06/08/2017).

Pulau tak berpenghuni itu menjadi sasaran tembak meriam-meriam kapal perang TNI AL dan RTN, yang sedang melakukan manuver lapangan dalam rangka latihan bersama dengan sandi Sea Garuda 19 AB -17 Tahun 2017.

Dalam latihan tersebut keempat kapal perang menggunakan meriam kaliber 76 dan 20 MM untuk membombardir pulau gundul, dimana di simulasikan terdapat bahaya kapal permukaan. Dentuman meriam dari kapal perang secara bertubi-tubi dengan jarak tembak dari kapal menuju sasaran Pulau Gundul sejauh kurang lebih 5 mil laut, dengan membentuk formasi 1 secara bergantian keempat KRI menembakkan meriam dengan sasaran pulau gundul.

Adapun tujuan dilaksanakan latihan ini adalah untuk mempertahankan dan meningkatkan kemampuan unsur operasional antar TNI AL kedua negara, dan memberikan rasa kebanggaan serta semangat bersaing secara positif. “_Keberhasilan operasional Latihan Sea Garuda ini memastikan bahwa TNI AL dan RTN siap dan mampu bekerja sama dalam tugas bersama melawan ancaman maritim_” ujar Komandan Satgas Sea Garuda 19 AB-17 Tahun 2017 Kolonel Laut (P) Rudhi Aviantara Irvandhani, S.E., M.Si., yang menyaksikan langsung kegiatan latihan dari anjungan KRI Diponegoro - 365.

Usai latihan menembak dilaksanakan latihan VBSS oleh tim VBSS dari HTMS Khirarat - 432 dengan simulasi kapal diperiksa KRI Diponegoro – 365 sedangkan tim VBSS KRI Hasanuddin - 366 memeriksa HTMS Shukothai – 442. Untuk kegiatan di hari terakhir manlap Latma Sea Garuda, akan dilaksanakan serial latihan SAR, Penyelamatan korban kapal tenggelam di perairan Jawa.

*✈️ JPNN*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

Indonesia Airforce sign MoU With University Gajah Mada to build Radar

* TNI AU Kembangkan Radar *

*✈️ Teken MoU dengan UGM*https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-JTu_s16O...49_1216148325160175_6470586820368009861_n.jpg




*✈️ ilustrasi Radar Weibel TNI AU [TNI AU] *

*TNI AU* menandatangani MoU dengan Universitas Gadjah Mada (UGM) hari ini. Kerjasama ini berkaitan dengan rencana pembuatan radar.

Lantaran TNI AU sampai sekarang masih kekurangan radar di sejumlah tempat.

"_Sampai sekarang TNI AU baru punya 20 radar, idealnya 32 radar,_" ujar KSAU Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto kepada wartawan, usai meneken MoU di ruang sidang Grha Sabha Pramana UGM, Sleman, Senin (7/8/2017).

Adanya kerjasama ini diharapkan kekurangan 12 radar bisa dicukupi para peneliti UGM. KASAU juga berharap, dalam pengembangan radar ini mahasiswa TNI AU yang menempuh studi di UGM dilibatkan.

"_Kan kami punya 13 mahasiwa S2 dan S3 yang kuliah di sini,_" ucapnya.

KSAU mengakui beberapa minggu lalu pihaknya memasang radar pemantau di Pantai Congot, Kulon Progo. Pemasangan ini dilakukan karena radar yang lama sudah dimakan umur. Radar tersebut buatan tahun 1962.

"_Radar baru yang dipasang ini bisa mengamankan daerah Yogya, Bandung dan Semarang,_" paparnya.

Rektor UGM Prof Ir Panut Mulyono, M Eng, D Eng menambahkan, pihaknya menyambut baik kerjasama pembuatan radar ini. Menurut Panut kerjasama ini adalah bukti bahwa UGM mendukung pengembangan alutsista, sebagai alat pemantauan batas wilayah RI dari laut, udara dan darat.

"_Kita harus memperkuat alutsista dengan tidak mengandalkan teknologi dari luar,_" papar Panut.

"_Saya kira kerjasama ini bisa meningkatkan kekuatan kita untuk mengamankan negara serta mendorong kemajuan bangsa ini,_" imbuhnya.

Panut berharap adanya MoU antara UGM dengan TNI AU bisa memperluas kerjasama antar kedua belah pihak. Apalagi UGM disebutnya memiliki banyak ahli di bidang radar, sehingga diharapkan dapat memberikan kontribusi ke TNI AU.

"_Mahasiswa yang melanjutkan S2 di Fakultas Teknik belajar tentang radar, belajar tentang persenjataan itu sudah banyak. Tapi dengan MoU ini diharapkan bisa diperluas kerjasamanya,_" harapnya.

"_Kami punya ahli-ahli, sehingga tadi pak KSAU menyampaikan kurang (radar). Maka nanti kita kembangkan (dalam bentuk) kerjasama. Konstribusi kita berupa hasil-hasil riset dan pengembangan radar, karena kita punya banyak programmer terkait dengan radar,_" tutupnya. (*sip/sip*)

*✈️ detik*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

*HABIBIE FESTIVAL OF TECHNOLOGY AND INNOVATION 2017





























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

SS3 Pindad
Calibre 7,62 x 51 mm













SS1-M (for Marines Corps) and Standard SS2-V1





BADAK FSV at Habibie Festival

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

Svantana said:


> SS3 Pindad
> Calibre 7,62 x 51 mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS1-M (for Marines Corps) and Standard SS2-V1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BADAK IFV at Habibie Festival



Correction : Badak FSV, not IFV

Pindad Excava 200 showcases in Bekraf Habibie Festival

Specification :
Length : 9,542 m
Width : 2,895 m
Height : 3,193 m
Horizontal Reach : 9+ m
Bucket capacity : 0,8 m²
Dig reach : 6,3 m

PUPR expressed interest to buy 500 of these last year, but until now, only 79 have been signed





External link : https://m.detik.com/finance/industr...985.2084447424.1502190002-22331407.1465799120

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Var Dracon said:


> Correction : Badak FSV, not IFV
> 
> Pindad Excava 200 showcases in Bekraf Habibie Festival
> 
> Specification :
> Length : 9,542 m
> Width : 2,895 m
> Height : 3,193 m
> Horizontal Reach : 9+ m
> Bucket capacity : 0,8 m²
> Dig reach : 6,3 m
> 
> PUPR expressed interest to buy 500 of these last year, but until now, only 79 have been signed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> External link : https://m.detik.com/finance/industr...985.2084447424.1502190002-22331407.1465799120


Heheh sorry my bad...

SS2-V2 HB Heavy Barrel at Habibie Festival

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

KRI Teluk Banten carrying the Indonesian Navy Frogman Unit anchored at Semayang dock, Tuesday (08/08/2017). TRIBUN KALTIM / M FACHRI RAMADHANI











*
Four Warships Leaning on Tanjung Emas Semarang
Tuesday, August 8, 2017 14:02*














TRIBUNJATENG.COM, SEMARANG - Port of Tanjung Emas Semarang is crowded with visitors. They are kindergarten children, a number of students, college students from various universities, and common public.
Their arrival to observe four warships, two warships from Indonesia KRI Sultan Hasanudin and KRI Diponegoro, and two warships from Thailand namely HTMS Khirirat and TMS Sukhothai visit the Port.
People are welcome to visit and see the warship, 8-9 August 2017 at 08.00 WIB - 16.00 WIB, located at Ocean 01 Port of Tanjung Emas Semarang.
Enter by post 4 and park the vehicle in the passenger terminal parking lot.
Visitors can look around, enter and feel in the warship.
"This activity is in the framework of training with Sea Garuda 19AB-17. This joint exercise is carried out by the Navy, with the Thai Navy held every two years. For those who host the practice area in turn. Where the coincidence of 2017 is the Navy as the host, the opening is held in Surabaya and the training area in the Java Sea, and ends in Semarang, "said Col Sea Rudhi Aviantara, Training Tasks with Sea Garuda 19AB-17.
Rudhi Aviantara said, the number of personnel who follow depending on the type of ship, for the KRI itself each has 105 personnel, multiplied by two there are 210 personnel. Then from the Thai Navy there are 250 personnel, so there are approximately 500 to 600 personnel in total.
"The objective of this training activity is to enhance bilateral relations between the Navy and the Thai Navy, and improve relations between the two countries, Indonesia and Thailand. So very positive for both countries, "he said.
One among many visitors, there is Inayah a student of Polytechnic of Semarang Sailing Sciences.
He expressed his feelings when present and followed the visit to see the four warships that existed.
"So beforehand I thought the ship was still using the old control, but after entering into KRI Diponegoro and explained by the crew, it was already using the new system all and the ship was still new. It was also explained about the ship was made in 2005, "he said.
Inayah admitted very enthusiastic with this kind of activity, because getting new knowledge at once can meet with the crew of the ship. They also talked about the experiences during the war, the ship system and much more. So it is very beneficial for him and his friends.
"Adding knowledge about KRI Diponegoro in particular, this ship is a kind of stealth ship. So the shape of this ship makes its existence will not be seen by enemy radar, "he explained.
Rudhi Aviantara added this activity only in the framework of the course, no special purpose or the like.
"In this exercise we also have a kind of understanding, what if there is an event at sea, SAR or piracy at sea, especially on the border. Therefore we practice with the Thai Navy, "he concluded. (*)
http://jateng.tribunnews.com/2017/08/08/empat-kapal-perang-bersandar-di-tanjung-mas-semarang
http://www.viva.co.id/gaya-hidup/travel/944394-momen-langka-bebas-berswafoto-di-kapal-perang-ri

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Prajurit Satuan Komando Pasukan Katak (Kopaska) TNI AL melakukan pengintaian dalam latihan operasi Over The Beach Operation di Kompleks Satuan Koarmabar I Pondok Dayung, Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, Senin (07/8/2017). Tugas utama pasukan ini adalah menyerbu kapal dan pangkalan musuh, menghancurkan instalasi bawah air, penyiapan perebutan pantai dan operasi pendaratan kekuatan amfibi serta mengatasi terorisme di perairan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Hercules A97-007, now TNI-AU A1336

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

the special forces and infantry corps of the Indonesian Air Force, PASKHAS on Trisula Perkasa 2017 Exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

Mistral missile live firing from the Indonesian Navy Sigma 9113 Class Corvette.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

Indonesian government made a barter of a number of national commodities, with eleven Sukhoi SU35 from Russia. The commodities to be bartered are coffee, tea and crude palm oil (CPO).





The Minister of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Indonesia, Retno Lestari Priansari Marsudi, received the visit of Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Viktorovich Lavrov at Gedung Pancasila, the Foreign Ministry complex, on Wednesday morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Yonarmed 4/GS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

20 Personel Koramil jajaran Korem 152/Babullah mendapatkan pelatihan motoris dan Navigator menyusul adanya bantuan 4 unit Kapal Motor Cepat V7 dari Mabes Angkatan Darat, (19/6/2017). Pelatihan sendiri dilaksanakan oleh oleh personel Detasemen Perbekalan Angkutan Ternate, berupa materi kelas dan praktek lapangan. Materi yang diajarkan meliputi Standar Operasional Prosedur (SOP), teknik navigasi laut.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

N-219, highspeed taxi test and nose lift.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Russia, Indonesia still discussing delivery terms for Project 636 submarines*

Indonesia is still in talks with Russia on the purchase of Project 636 diesel-electric submarines equipped with the Kalibr (NATO reporting name: SS-N-27 Sizzler) missile, Indonesian Ambassador to Russia Wahid Supriyadi said in an interview with Rambler News Service.

*



*
*Russia's new Project 636.3 (Varshavyanka) diesel-electric submarine (SSK) "B-261 Novorossiysk" transiting in Belgium's EEZ. File Picture: Belgian Navy* 

_"Indonesia wants to purchase submarines of the type but the talk is about long-term plans as there are a lot of technical issues that should be discussed by the two countries,"_ Supriyadi said in reply to a question about the plans to purchase Russian-made submarines. 

Earlier, Russian presidential aide for military and technical cooperation Vladimir Kozhin said that the Project 636 submarine furnished with the Kalibr missile was the most in-demand submarine on the global market today. 

_"Indonesia, the Philippines, Thailand and some other countries are in the pipeline. This is the most in-demand project,"_ Kozhin said at the International Maritime Defense Show 2017 (IMDS 2017). 

According to him, Russia has completed the delivery of Project 636 submarines to Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Siap diserahkan #rocketpod #CSAR

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

Presiden Soekarno was on Hercules from Makassar to Ambon 1963

Photo: Terrence Spencer/Time & Life Pictures/Getty Images

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Bugs

MarveL said:


> Presiden Soekarno was on Hercules from Makassar to Ambon 1963
> 
> Photo: Terrence Spencer/Time & Life Pictures/Getty Images



Is this in the cockpit? Coz if it is, then I think it's rarest cockpit photo in the world where a renowned world leader took his VIP seat in a C-130 cockpit while enjoying his drink.

I think the President enjoyed this seat more than the Presidential aircraft seat because he can watch the cockpit in operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

At Palindo Marine Shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI & Leopard 2A4 MBTs at the Indonesian Army Combat Training Center Baturaja South Sumatera on August 9th, 2017. Credit to Dispenad & Lembaga Keris.






https://www.facebook.com/lembagakeris/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


>


yang atas itu pesanan TNI om? trus yang merah (bawah) pesanan bakamla y om?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> yang atas itu pesanan TNI om? trus yang merah (bawah) pesanan bakamla y om?



iya, butuh banyak combat boat, army sama navy pake soalnya. bukan cuma di palindo, tesco indomaritim, dll, juga dapet pesenan. yang kapal patroli kelas 28 meter jg pesenan tni.






yang merah kayaknya OPV buat Bakamla.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Jakarta - TNI Commander-in-Chief Gatot Nurmantyo welcomes the plan to barter the of Indonesian plantations product with 11 Sukhoi Su-35 aircraft. According to Gatot, the fighter was indeed requested by his side to strengthen the weapons system (main weapon system).

"Yes it is very good (barter plan Sukhoi)," said Gatot at the Ministry of Home Affairs, Medan Merdeka Utara road, Central Jakarta, Friday (08/11/2017).

"TNI only ask for specs, ask for Sukhoi 35 complete with weaponry," continued Gatot.

According Gatot, Sukhoi Su-35 was chosen because the plane is one of the best. In addition, Sukhoi Su-35 has also been tested for war. So the TNI no doubt to propose the buyer of the plane as many as 11 units.

"We do not hesitate, we do not buy things that have never been tested and we are testing," he concluded.

Previously, the Ministry of Trade (Ministry of Trade) released the news about the results of Enggar working visit to Russia August 3-5 2017. In the Ministry of Released release mentioned the purchase of Sukhoi Su-35 fighter aircraft to replace the fleet of F-5 Indonesia is outdated.

In the statement of the Ministry of Trade, Enggar said trade returns could benefit Indonesia and Russia.

"The trade return under the supervision of these two governments is expected to be realized immediately through the exchange of eleven Sukhoi SU-35s with a number of Indonesian export products, ranging from coffee, tea, palm oil and defense strategic industrial products," Enggar explained. (Bis / hns)

Detikfinance

What Indonesian strategic industrial products that will be offered to the Russian?




--------



pr1v4t33r said:


> iya, butuh banyak combat boat, army sama navy pake soalnya. bukan cuma di palindo, tesco indomaritim, dll, juga dapet pesenan. yang kapal patroli kelas 40 meter jg pesenan tni.
> 
> yang merah kayaknya OPV buat Bakamla.



Yay, 110M OPV





---------

Thursday, 10 August 2017, 17:16 WIB
*Commander of the Armed Forces, Give Firearms to Provincial Governor*
Red: Andi Nur Aminah





Panglima Kodam IX Udayana Mayor Jenderal TNI Komaruddin Simanjuntak (tengah) bersama Gubernur Bali Made Mangku Pastika (kanan) dan Gubernur NTT Frans Lebu Raya (kiri) memperlihatkan senjata api saat penyerahan senjata itu di Denpasar, Bali, Kamis (10/8).

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, KUPANG - TNI Commander General Gatot Nurmantyo give East Nusa Tenggara Governor Frans Lebu Raya a P3 gun type of gun containing 20 rounds of 7.65 mm caliber to guard himself as regional head. Governor Frans Lebu Raya when confirmed from Kupang on Thursday (10/8), confirmed this and said the firearms from the TNI Commander were handed over through the Commander IX / Udayana Commander Maj. Gen. Komaruddin Simanjuntak at Kodam IX / Udayana headquarters in Denpasar, Bali on Thursday.

"This short-barreled weapon is a gift from the TNI Commander as part of the appreciation to the governors of Indonesia who took part in a military exercise in Natuna some time ago," he said.

He added that the provision of short-barreled weapons from the TNI Commander General Gatot Nurmantyo through the Udayana Commander Maj. Gen. Komaruddin Simanjuntak is a form of honor that is priceless. "It is an honor to have attended the briefing and training of the TNI 2017 Rapid Resistance Hurdle (PPRC) in Natuna as well as to protect ourselves as regional heads while on duty," he said.

In addition to Governor Frans Lebu Raya, the Governor of Bali and the Governor of West Nusa Tenggara also received similar prizes from the TNI Commander to guard himself during his duties. "In addition to me, there is also the Governor of Bali and the Governor of West Nusa Tenggara also get a gift of a gun," he said.

The governor of the two periods also said that he had seen first hand the powerful defense system of the TNI. "I am very grateful for being invited in the activities carried out by the TNI Commander to witness the TNI PPRC practice in Natuna," said Governor Lebu Raya.

Meanwhile, Commander IX / Udayana Maj. Gen. Komaruddin Simanjuntak in his release in Kupang said the handover of the firearms was an order from the TNI Commander. "The Commander of Kodam was ordered to hand over the firearms to the governors in their respective jurisdiction as a form of respect and honor from the TNI Commander to the governors after attending a series of debriefing, training and tracing activities during the 2017 PPRC TNI Training in Natuna," Said the Udayana Commander.

He explained that the purpose of the handover of firearms in the form of a pistol to maintain security and protect themselves as governors of governors as the highest commander in the area of all forms of disturbances that threaten their lives and bodies while on duty. The two-star general explained the permit for the possession of such firearms for the purpose of safeguarding and protecting themselves, and only granted to certain officials.

"This is in accordance with Perppu No. 20 of 1960 on licensing authority granted according to legislation on firearms, those who are entitled to have firearms must be effectively and selectively selected," he said.

He mentioned there are four groups who are entitled to obtain permission ownership of firearms. Namely, the TNI / Polri, members of Perbakin, the people who passed the gun ownership test in Polda and approved by Police Headquarters and government officials, private and banking, one of which is the governor.

Republika

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Combined Exercise 2017 - Baturaja South Sumatera.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Loh kok udh terbang 

@imf

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

*Russia, Indonesia still discussing delivery terms for Project 636 submarines*



*Indonesia is still in talks with Russia on the purchase of Project 636 diesel-electric submarines equipped with the Kalibr (NATO reporting name: SS-N-27 Sizzler) missile, Indonesian Ambassador to Russia Wahid Supriyadi said in an interview with Rambler News Service.*

*Russia, Indonesia still discussing delivery terms for Project 636 submarinesRussia's new Project 636.3 (Varshavyanka) diesel-electric submarine (SSK) "B-261 Novorossiysk" transiting in Belgium's EEZ. [File Picture: Belgian Navy] *

"_Indonesia wants to purchase submarines of the type but the talk is about long-term plans as there are a lot of technical issues that should be discussed by the two countries,_" Supriyadi said in reply to a question about the plans to purchase Russian-made submarines.

Earlier, Russian presidential aide for military and technical cooperation Vladimir Kozhin said that the Project 636 submarine furnished with the Kalibr missile was the most in-demand submarine on the global market today.

"_Indonesia, the Philippines, Thailand and some other countries are in the pipeline. This is the most in-demand project,_" Kozhin said at the International Maritime Defense Show 2017 (IMDS 2017).

According to him, Russia has completed the delivery of Project 636 submarines to Vietnam.

* ✈ Navy Recognition *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Loh kok udh terbang



Hopping test gan. Uji mengangkat terbang rendah, terus mendarat lagi. Setelah ini baru dilanjut uji terbang.


Pusat Latihan Tempur (Puslatpur) Angkatan Darat di Baturaja, Kabupaten Martapura, Sumatera Selatan, Rabu 9 Agustus 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bima Suci (The Sacred Bima) and José Molares

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*PENAMBAHAN RADAR TNI AU TERBAGI DALAM TIGA TAHAP*
12 AUGUST 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
TNI AU akan menambah 12 radar guna memperkuat pertahanan udara di Indonesia. Radar-radar tersebut akan ditempatkan di wilayah Jawa dan wilayah timur Indonesia. Diharapkan dengan adanya penambahan radar ini kemampuan TNI AU terus meningkat.

“Dengan adanya penambahan radar ini, nantinya jumlah radar yang kita miliki menjadi 32 radar. Sebab sebelumnya sudah ada 20 radar,” ujar KSAU Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto usai pelantikan Gubernur AAU di Lapangan Dirgantara AAU, Sleman, Yogyakarta, Sabtu (12/8/2017).

Penambahan radar tersebut tidak sekaligus, namun dalam tiga tahap. Dimana untuk tahap awal akan ada penambahan empat radar. Tahapan ini juga sudah sesuai dengan program kerja yang sudah ditetapkan. Terutama transfer of teknologi (ToT).

“Untuk ToT radar saat ini sudah 40%,” paparnya.

_Photo : Radar TRS Ground Master 400 Remote (Thales Raytheon)_

_Sumber : Sindonews_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Leopard 2A4 & Leopard 2RI MBTs of the Indonesian Army 8th Kostrad Cavalry Battalion. Credit to Yonkav 8.


























https://www.instagram.com/yonkav8_narasingawiratama/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

Batalyon Kavaleri 6/Naga Karimata (Yonkav 6/NK), Kodam I/BB dan Yonkav 6/NK
http://medan.tribunnews.com/2017/08/12/ranpur-tni-ad-ada-di-ringroad-city-walk

















https://www.instagram.com/penkostrad/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

mandala said:


> Indonesian Army Combined Exercise 2017 - Baturaja South Sumatera.
























KRI NAGAPASA Departed from South Korea




The _Chang Bogo_-class submarines are armed with 8 bow 533 mm torpedo tubes and 14 torpedoes. The ships are also armed with Sub-Harpoon missiles and can be armed with 28 Mines in place of Torpedoes and Harpoon. The class is armed with SUT - Surface and Underwater Target Torpedoes.






credit @suromenggolo Kaskus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

Svantana said:


> View attachment 417969
> View attachment 417968
> View attachment 417967
> View attachment 417966
> View attachment 417965
> 
> 
> KRI NAGAPASA Departed from South Korea
> The _Chang Bogo_-class submarines are armed with 8 bow 533 mm torpedo tubes and 14 torpedoes. The ships are also armed with Sub-Harpoon missiles and can be armed with 28 Mines in place of Torpedoes and Harpoon. The class is armed with SUT - Surface and Underwater Target Torpedoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit @suromenggolo Kaskus


Is it confirmed already that the navy had already purchase the sub harpoon?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Bedil Trikora

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

striver44 said:


> Is it confirmed already that the navy had already purchase the sub harpoon?


i dont know actually... yang jelas TNI memesan kasel ini dg kemampuan meluncurkan rudal...
if not sub harpoon, exocet SM39 would be nice too


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CARBOTECH GT38 - Lundin Industry Invest Corp. - Military/Commercial/Recreation Boats Manufacture - Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia dan Guinea-Bissau sepakati kerja sama pertahanan*
Minggu, 13 Agustus 2017 06:54 WIB - 944 Views

Pewarta: Zeynita Gibbons





Lambang Kementerian Pertahanan. (ANTARA FOTO/Rivan Lingga)

London (ANTARA News) - Duta Besar Indonesia untuk Senegal merangkap Guinea Bissau, Mansyur Pangeran, menyatakan Indonesia dan Guinea-Bissau telah mencetak sejarah baru di bidang kerja sama pertahanan.

Ini ditandai penandatanganan naskah surat minat oleh Menteri Pertahanan, Ryamizard Ryacudu, dengan Menteri Pertahanan Guinea-Bissau, Eduardo Costa Sanha.

Ryacudu dan rombongan ada di Guinea-Bissau pada 7 Agustus lalu, bersama sejumlah pemimpin BUMN di bidang pertahananan. 

Pejabat Fungsi Penerangan dan Sosial Budaya Kedutaan Besar Indonesia di Dakar, Dimas Prihadi, Minggu, mengatakan, penandatanganan disaksikan langsung Perdana Menteri Guinea-Bissau, Jenderal Umaro Sissoko Embalo.
Editor: Ade Marboen

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ground zero

Svantana said:


> i dont know actually... yang jelas TNI memesan kasel ini dg kemampuan meluncurkan rudal...
> if not sub harpoon, exocet SM39 would be nice too



If US didn't give permit to us buy Harpoon kepriben jal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Indonesia dan Guinea-Bissau sepakati kerja sama pertahanan



Nawarin OPV dari PAL sama APC dari Pindad.
_http://rayapos.com/republik-guinea-bissau-tertarik-beli-alutsista-buatan-indonesia/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

ground zero said:


> If US didn't give permit to us buy Harpoon kepriben jal?



South Korean harpoon kan ada

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

*Ministry of Defense Preparing Armed Submarines*
Mesha Mediani, CNN Indonesia Sunday, 13/08/2017 12:48 WIB

Jakarta, CNN Indonesia - The Ministry of Defense said it is focusing on the development of submarines as a supporting tool for the main weapon system (alutsista) of the Republic of Indonesia.

"We are developing submarine technology, that is a priority.This is the third submarine built at PT PAL Hopefully the government also supports it so we can be independent," said Secretary General Kemhan Rear Admiral Madya Widodo at the Defense Industries Defense Exhibition at the Field of Bhinneka Single Ika Kemhan, Jakarta, Sunday (13/8).

KRI Nagapasa 403 submarine is the result of RI cooperation with South Korea. Widodo said the alutsista was expected to arrive in Surabaya on August 28, 2017. The submarine is equipped with Black Shark Torpedo weapons.

Torpedoes are deadly underwater weapons that can be launched from submarines, surface ships, aircraft, and helicopters. While the Black Shark touted as underwater monster, sophisticated torpedo is in 533 mm caliber.

Widodo added that the two weapons are tailored to the submarine configuration and technical specifications required by the Navy.

The vessel is one of three submarines ordered by Indonesia from South Korea to include technology transfer. The fleet is also equipped with surface anti-ship missiles. It is a modernization of the Naval submarine.

In addition to the submarine, Kemenhan also stated is developing other defense equipment such as missiles, medium tanks, propellan, and radar rockets produced independently by the domestic defense industry.

"The work of the defense industry is commendable and empowering to create a superior TNI with independence.The products on display are a proof of independence to be independent of foreign parties," Widodo said.

Exhibition in order to commemorate the anniversary of Independence of RI-72, a number of products of the domestic defense industry exhibited its best collection. Alutsista exhibited in the form of PT Pindad, PT PAL Indonesia, and PT Dirgantara Indonesia as well as State Owned Enterprises (BUMN) and other Private Enterprises (BUMS). (Pmg)






https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...an-kapal-selam-bersenjata-monster-bawah-laut/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

https://tniad.mil.id/2017/08/kasad-saksikan-latihantempur-tingkat-brigade-di-baturaja/
http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2017/08/kasad-saksikan-latihantempur-tingkat.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

The defense ministry held an exhibition of the main weapons system equipment (alutsista) of domestic product.


















































https://news.detik.com/berita/d-3597586/anoa-dan-komodo-jadi-sasaran-selfie-di-pameran-alutsista-kemenhan?_ga=2.202796113.1924066469.1502600878-993834669.1423103846
https://news.detik.com/berita/3597492/ri-kembangkan-tank-kapal-selam-hingga-roket
https://news.detik.com/foto-news/d-3597504/foto-komodo-anoa-hingga-hiu-merah-dipamerkan-kemenhan/2#
https://news.detik.com/berita/d-3597467/hut-ke-72-ri-kemenhan-gelar-pameran-alutsista-karya-anak-bangsa
http://news.metrotvnews.com/peristiwa/GKdgaMdk-warga-antusias-hadiri-pameran-alutsista-dalam-negeri-di-kemhan
http://news.liputan6.com/read/3056394/warga-berebut-naik-anoa-di-pameran-alutsista-tni
https://www.merdeka.com/peristiwa/kemhan-gelar-pameran-alutsista-tampilkan-drone-karya-anak-bangsa.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

Meanwhile in Semarang, Central Java
Red and White Parade
















http://foto.metrotvnews.com/view/2017/08/13/743339/kirab-merah-putih-meriahkan-hut-ri-di-semarang
https://photo.sindonews.com/view/23885/kirab-merah-putih-gelorakan-semangat-nasionalisme

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ground zero

madokafc said:


> South Korean harpoon kan ada



C Star?


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*INDONESIA KEMBANGKAN TANK, KAPAL SELAM HINGGA PELURU KENDALI*
13 AUGUST 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Indonesia terus mengembangkan alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) produksi dalam negeri. Ada beberapa alutsista yang tengah dikembangkan untuk diproduksi sendiri mulai dari kendaraan tank tempur, kapal selam, hingga peluru kendali.

“Ada beberapa poin (yang menjadi prioritas), kita lagi kembangkan kapal selam yang ketiga, yang dibangun oleh PT PAL, selanjutnya pemerintah bisa men-support itu agar kita bisa mandiri. Kemudian ada beberapa peluru kendali, ini sedang kita kembangkan agar kita tidak tergantung dengan negara lain khususnya untuk peluru kendali,” ujar Sekjen (Kemenhan) Dr Widodo di lapangan Bhinneka Tunggal Ika, gedung kementerian pertahanan, Jl Medan Merdeka Barat, Jakarta Pusat, Minggu (13/8/2017).

Selain itu ada juga kendaraan tempur tank kelas medium yang tengah dikembangkan PT Pindad. Indonesia juga berencana untuk mengembangkan roket dengan radar.

“Kemudian juga medium tank, kita sedang kembangkan antara PT Pindad dengan beberapa perusahaan pendukung lainnya. Sehingga kita harapkan kita mampu untuk mandiri. Kemudian propellant, itu juga lagi dikembangkan PT Bahana, mungkin nanti tahun 2019 semuanya bisa terwujud. Kemudian juga ada roket radar, dan ini juga merupakan penimbangan untuk ke depan,” katanya.

Widodo mengatakan semangat mandiri dalam industri pertahanan ini sesuai dengan arahan Presiden Jokowi. Hari ini Kemenhan juga menggelar pameran industri pertahanan dalam negeri yang diikuti perusahaan BUMN dan swasta.

“Ini memang mempunyai semangat yang selama ini sesuai dengan perintah presiden bahwa kita harus mandiri dalam industri pertahanan. Kita harus maju terus, hari ini ada 7 industri pertahanan dari BUMN dan 28 dari BUMS mensuport TNI selama ini untuk membuat Alutsista sesuai kompetensi dengan perusahaan itu. Dari pesawat, kapal, maupun tank, termasuk perlengkapan tempur di dalamnya, senjatanya, amunisinya, kita juga kembangkan roket yang itu juga program nasional,” imbuhnya.

_Photo : Pameran Alutsista Kemhan, 13 Agustus 2017. (Detik)_

_Sumber : Detik_

In short, Indonesia is in process to developing indigenous respons sistem like radar, guided missiles, all kind of propellant charge (especially the ones used on heavy rocket), tank, APC and UAV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bungaterakhir

pr1v4t33r said:


> CARBOTECH GT38 - Lundin Industry Invest Corp. - Military/Commercial/Recreation Boats Manufacture - Indonesia



Wooow...So fast. i love it. good job


----------



## Star Bugs

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Loh kok udh terbang
> 
> @imf
> 
> View attachment 417696



"_The *maiden flight* of an aircraft is the first occasion on which an aircraft leaves the ground under its own power_."

Waaah udah terbang !! Congrats ya PTDI !! Gitu doooonk. Sayang maiden flightnya low profile tapi gak apalah. Action speaks louder than words. Sekali lagi Selamat buat PTDI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahakam

Svantana said:


> KRI Nagapasa 403 submarine is the result of RI cooperation with South Korea. Widodo said the alutsista was expected to arrive in Surabaya on August 28, 2017. The submarine is equipped with Black Shark Torpedo weapons.
> 
> Torpedoes are deadly underwater weapons that can be launched from submarines, surface ships, aircraft, and helicopters. While the Black Shark touted as underwater monster, sophisticated torpedo is in 533 mm caliber.



From Wiki :
"The design goal for the torpedo was 300% improvement of passive acquisition and 200% active acquisition with its sonar system. The brushless motor design coupled with the aluminum-silver oxide (Al-AgO) battery gives the system a top speed 50+ knot, and a range of 50 km, performance envelope."

mamamia even Alfa or Papa class subs can't outrun this torpedo. And with 300% improvement of passive acquisition made them really stealth while approaching target.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Yuhuuuuu, udah dateng dan lengkap

@imf






Identify the system 

#cakep #keren

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TowerMan

35mm CIWS Ordered for Indonesian Frigates
14 Agustus 2017

Rheinmetall has received an order for its Millenium Gun 35mm naval weapon system to outfit Indonesia's two new Sigma 10514 Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) light frigates.

Damen handed over the first frigate in February this year, with the second undergoing contractor sea trials at press time (late May). Delivery of this ship is planned for October 2017. The primary mission of the 105m, 2,365 tonne ships is anti-air, anti-surface and anti-submarine warfare. Secondary roles include maritime security, search and rescue and humanitarian support.

DTR believes four Millenium Gun systems are part of the Indonesian order. Each Sigma 10514 PKR frigate is allocated one Millenium Gun system installed forward of the bridge. The first Sigma 10514 PKR frigate was delivered without its Millenium Gun system, although the plinth mount is visible in photographs.

Able to fire Rheinmetall's Advanced Hit Efficiency And Destruction (AHEAD) programmable 35mm ammunition, a single Millenium Gun mount can operate as both CIWS and secondary armament on surface combatants of various sizes. Millenium Gun's Oerlikon revolver cannon fires at up to 1,000 rounds per minute. Using AHEAD ammunition natures, figures from Rheinmetall cite that a 25-round burst can achieve a kill a manned aircraft at 3,500m against guided missiles/cruise missiles at 2,000m and against a sea-skimming anti-ship missile at 1,500m. Keep out range against surface targets is approximately 4,000m.

The Indonesian Air Force already operates the Oerlikon 35mm revolver cannon as the effector elements of its land-based Skyshield very short-range air defence system. These system can be ground or truck-mounted.



anas_nurhafidz said:


> Yuhuuuuu, udah dateng dan lengkap
> 
> @imf
> 
> View attachment 418259
> 
> 
> Identify the system
> 
> #cakep #keren
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 418260


NASAM??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

Tu gak ada yg foto spec manpads sama kasel mini? Yg dibelakang rudal petir.. .


----------



## Svantana

http://www.siagaindonesia.com/159129/pengunjung-serbu-pameran-alutsista-korem-052wkr.html










http://www.pikiran-rakyat.com/bandu...s-cimahi-berkeliling-bersama-naik-tank-407339
http://jabar.tribunnews.com/2017/08/14/tni-polisi-gelar-apel-bersama-kapolres-cimahi-ini-ibarat-keluarga-sedang-berkumpul

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

2 KCR-60 Sedang melakukan pemasangan system dan missile beneran

#gakkopong

@Imf








Var Dracon said:


> Tu gak ada yg foto spec manpads sama kasel mini? Yg dibelakang rudal petir.. .



Manpad Balitbang Kemhan, kerjasama Pindad, Dahana dll. Masih ada problem di pendorong, propelan belum pas.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army 1st Field Artillery Battalion/Rocket Astros II MLRS live firing. Credit to Yonarmed 1/Roket.






https://www.instagram.com/yonarmed1roket/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ground zero

TowerMan said:


> 35mm CIWS Ordered for Indonesian Frigates
> 14 Agustus 2017
> 
> Rheinmetall has received an order for its Millenium Gun 35mm naval weapon system to outfit Indonesia's two new Sigma 10514 Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) light frigates.
> 
> Damen handed over the first frigate in February this year, with the second undergoing contractor sea trials at press time (late May). Delivery of this ship is planned for October 2017. The primary mission of the 105m, 2,365 tonne ships is anti-air, anti-surface and anti-submarine warfare. Secondary roles include maritime security, search and rescue and humanitarian support.
> 
> DTR believes four Millenium Gun systems are part of the Indonesian order. Each Sigma 10514 PKR frigate is allocated one Millenium Gun system installed forward of the bridge. The first Sigma 10514 PKR frigate was delivered without its Millenium Gun system, although the plinth mount is visible in photographs.
> 
> Able to fire Rheinmetall's Advanced Hit Efficiency And Destruction (AHEAD) programmable 35mm ammunition, a single Millenium Gun mount can operate as both CIWS and secondary armament on surface combatants of various sizes. Millenium Gun's Oerlikon revolver cannon fires at up to 1,000 rounds per minute. Using AHEAD ammunition natures, figures from Rheinmetall cite that a 25-round burst can achieve a kill a manned aircraft at 3,500m against guided missiles/cruise missiles at 2,000m and against a sea-skimming anti-ship missile at 1,500m. Keep out range against surface targets is approximately 4,000m.
> 
> The Indonesian Air Force already operates the Oerlikon 35mm revolver cannon as the effector elements of its land-based Skyshield very short-range air defence system. These system can be ground or truck-mounted.
> 
> 
> NASAM??


 nope SHIKRA radar


----------



## barjo

http://nasional.kompas.com/read/2017/08/10/06520081/sukhoi-rasa-kopi-

MENTERI Perdagangan Enggartiasto Lukita, dalam siaran pers tanggal 4 Agustus mengatakan, “Imbal dagang di bawah supervisi kedua pemerintah (Republik Indonesia dan Rusia) diharapkan dapat segera direalisasikan melalui pertukaran 11 pesawat terbang tempur Sukhoi SU-35 dengan sejumlah produk ekspor Indonesia mulai dari kopi dan teh hingga minyak kelapa sawit dan produk-produk industri strategis pertahanan.”
Baca: Indonesia Barter Kopi, Teh dan CPO dengan 11 Pesawat Sukhoi dari Rusia
Dengan penjelasan ini maka berakhirlah seluruh spekulasi yang beredar selama ini tentang pesawat apa gerangan yang akan dipilih sebagai generasi penerus pesawat F-5E tiger II, Light Fighter Aircraft buatan tahun 1970-an yang merupakan pengembangan dari pesawat latih T-38 Talon.
Di tahun 1970-an, sebagian besar sekolah penerbangan di Amerika menggunakan T-38 Talon sebagai pesawat latih pada fase "advance" atau tingkat lanjut.
Angkatan Udara Indonesia sebenarnya sudah cukup lama ancang-ancang untuk mencari pesawat tempur sebagai pengganti pesawat F-5E tiger II.
Konon, selain Su-35 yang sudah dipilih, ada beberapa jenis pesawat terbang tempur yang masuk dalam daftar pilihan tersebut, di antaranya adalah Eurofighter Typhoon buatan konsorsium beberapa pabrik pesawat di Eropa, Dassaults Rafale buatan Perancis, F-16 V Viper, dan SAAB JAS 39 Gripen produk Swedia.
Sukhoi-35 adalah pesawat fighter, single seat - twin engine yang "super manuverable multi role aircraft". Pesawat ini didesain oleh Sukhoi dan dibangun oleh KnAAPO (Komsomolosk on Amur Aircraft Production Association).
Untuk diketahui, pesawat Su-35 yang disebut NATO sebagai Flanker-E merupakan penyempurnaan dari produk sebelumnya yaitu pesawat Su-27.
Kemungkinan besar pilihan jatuh kepada Su-35, selain dapat diperoleh dengan cara "tukar-kopi", adalah karena Indonesia selama ini sudah cukup familiar dengan pesawat-pesawat Su-27SK dan Su-30 MK2 yang perbedaannya secara teknikal dengan Su-35 tidak terlalu jauh sebagai sebuah sistem senjata.
Kecepatan maksimal yang dapat dicapai oleh Su-35 adalah 1.563 mph atau lebih kurang 2.500 Kph. Pesawat ini dapat mencapai jarak sejauh 3.600 Km.
Sebagai produk berteknologi mutakhir pesawat Su-35 diterbangkan untuk pertamakali di bulan Mei tahun 1988.
Pesawat ini memiliki panjang badan hampir mencapai 22 meter dan kelebaran bentangan sayap sejauh 15,5 meter. Kecepatan rata-rata pada saat tebang jelajah adalah lebih kurang dari 1.400 Kph.
Proses pemilihan dalam perencanaan pengadaan pesawat terbang tempur memang tidaklah sederhana. Selain harga yang tidak murah, konsumen biasanya dihadapkan kepada pilihan-pilihan yang cukup banyak opsinya.
Dalam membeli pesawat, akan banyak pula faktor yang mengiringinya untuk dipertimbangkan masak-masak. Tidak hanya spesifikasi teknis yang berhubungan langsung dengan taktik dan teknik penggunaan pesawat sebagai sistem senjata, tapi juga ada sejumlah hal lain yang harus diperhitungkan dengan tuntas.
Sistem pemeliharaan pesawat akan berkait dengan pola penanganan mesin serta sistem lain yang berhubungan dengan peralatan avionic .
Belum lagi perabotan yang digunakan sebagai peralatan utama baik untuk menerbangkan pesawat maupun dalam konteks penggunaan persenjataan yang digunakan dalam sistem pesawat terbang.
Kalkulasi dari semua itu sebenarnya akan bermuara di status yang dikenal sebagai "combat readiness".
Nah, pada perhitungan yang langsung berhubungan dengan kesiapan tempur itulah, maka peranan dukungan administrasi dan logistik akan menjadi tulang punggung pada proses perencanaan kesiapan tempur.
Pada titik inilah maka kesiapan "spare-parts" pesawat dan peralatan pendukungnya yang terlihat "sepele" ternyata kemudian menjadi peran sentral juga pada target operasi yang menuntut kesiapan tinggi. Belum lagi dalam proses menyiapkan sumber daya manusia yang harus mengawakinya, terutama para pilot dan teknisi pesawat terbang.
Harapannya adalah dengan telah dipilihnya pesawat Su-35, maka pola pertahanan udara nasional dapat disempurnakan lebih baik lagi ke depan. Para pilot dan teknisi Angkatan Udara sudah membuktikan dirinya tangguh dan terampil dalam mengawaki pesawat terbang tempur berteknologi mutakhir.
Selamat datang Su-35, walau di luar sana banyak juga keluar selorohan yang mengatakan sebagai Sukhoi rasa kopi. Selorohan yang pasti tidaklah bermakna negatif tentunya, kecuali bagi mereka yang sudah kehilangan "sense of humor".
Penulis: Chappy Hakim
Editor: Heru Margianto

it should taste sweet......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*RHAN 450, ROKET BALISTIK INDONESIA*
14 AUGUST 2017 DIANEKO_LC 3 COMMENTS
Indonesia tengah gencar memproduksi berbagai macam alutsista demi mewujudkan kemandirian bangsa. Salah satu alutsista yang tengah dikembangkan adalah roket balistik jarak jauh.

RHAN 450, menjadi salah satu dari sekian jenis roket yang diproduksi anak bangsa yang terus dikembangkan kemampuannya.

Roket balistik ini tengah dikembangkan Balitbang Kementerian Pertahanan dan Konsorsium Roket Nasional, yang terdiri dari PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero), PT Dahana (Persero), PT Pindad (Persero) dan PT Krakatau Steel (Persero) Tbk.

RHAN 450 pertama kali menjalani uji statis pada 21 Agustus 2014 yang berlangsung di Lapangan Sonda LAPAN, Pameungpeuk, Garut, Jawa Barat.

Saat masa pengujian awal, RHAN 450 ini bernama RX-450. Roket ini akhirnya pertama kali diluncurkan dalam masa uji coba pertama pada Mei 2015 dengan jarak jelajah saat itu mencapai 100 kilometer, dan sukses.

Namun seiring pengembangannya, Konsorsium Roket Nasional menggandeng Lapan dalam meningkatkan kemampuan RX-450.

Terakhir, roket ini kembali diuji coba pada Desember 2016. Dalam uji coba itu, jarak jelajah roket ini meningkat menjadi 150 km. Uji coba saat itu RX-450 sudah berubah nama menjadi RHAN 450.

Dengan perubahan nama ini, berarti roket balistik ini sudah siap memasuki tahap produksi. Dengan demikian, RHAN 450 akan melengkapi produksi roket Indonesia lainnya seperti RHAN 122 yang memiliki jarak jelajah 40-50 km.

Selain berperan sebagai roket balistik untuk kepentingan militer, basis RHAN 450 juga direncanakan sebagai bagian dari roket bertingkat yang akan digunakan sebagai Roket Pengorbit Satelit (RPS).

RHAN 450 dapat membawa payload seberat 50 kg – 100 kg, bisa diartikan payload sebagai hulu ledak bila roket ini difungsikan alutsista artileri medan.

RHAN 450 adalah tipe roket balistik dengan panjang total 6.110 mm, panjang motor 4.459 mm, berat total 1.500 kg, berat muatan 100 kg, gaya dorong 12895 kg, dan menggunakan bahan bakar propelan komposit.

_Photo : R-HAN 450 (Lapan)_

_Sumber : Liputan6_


150 km range rocket artileri is in development

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bungaterakhir

^^ salah satu insider dari Lapan bilang ke saya tempo hari kalo TU-Berlin gak mau kasi pihak lapan teknologi pemandu buat pengembangan roket selanjutnya. jadi beberapa orang2 lapan yang di sekolahin lagi ke sana itu setiap hari isi yang mereka dapat teori dan teori, tapi gak di ajarin prakteknya. Kerja sama dengan TU-Berlin berakhir tahun ini, harapan saya sih gak usah di lanjutkan lagi, sama North Korea aja barter gabah 3 ton biar mereka gak kelaparan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Bisa nembak malem #thermalsight

@imf

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia shortlists BT-3F amphibious tracked vehicle from Russia for marines corps





The BT-3F amphibious tracked armoured personnel carrier. Source: Nikolai Novichkov

*Key Points*

• Indonesia has shortlisted the Russian developed BT-3F amphibious tracked vehicle to replace its marines corps’ ageing BTR-50PKs
• Contract may see Indonesia become the first international customer of the BT-3F

A request by the Indonesian Marines (Korps Marinir – KORMAR) to formally withdraw from further acquisitions of the BTR-4 8x8 amphibious wheeled armoured personnel carriers (APCs) is close to being approved by the Indonesian government, and the service has singled out Russia’s BT-3F platform as a front runner replacement in the programme.

Sources from the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) told Jane’s on 14 August that as part of a due diligence process to select the replacement, KORMAR chief Major General Bambang Suswantono, and a delegation of senior officers from the service, will arrive in Russia in the week beginning 21 August to witness a demonstration of the BT-3F near Moscow.

Major Gen Bambang will also participate in the Army 2017 military-technical forum as part of his visit, and visit the premises of Concern Tractor Plants, the Russian heavy industry equipment developer that designed BT-3F. KORMAR is a service under the TNI-AL’s command structure.

The Indonesian House of Representatives’ commission on defence, intelligence, and foreign affairs (Komisi I) had previously approved a sum of USD95 million under the country's 2017 defence budget to replace the KORMAR's ageing BTR-50PK APCs with BTR-4s. This approval was granted in addition to the initial batch of five BTR-4 APCs ordered by the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) from Ukraine's defence industry holding group UkrOboronProm in February 2014.

_http://www.janes.com/article/73078/...tracked-vehicle-from-russia-for-marines-corps_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Var Dracon

anas_nurhafidz said:


> 2 KCR-60 Sedang melakukan pemasangan system dan missile beneran
> 
> #gakkopong
> 
> @Imf
> 
> View attachment 418292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manpad Balitbang Kemhan, kerjasama Pindad, Dahana dll. Masih ada problem di pendorong, propelan belum pas.



I got the spec from indomiliter (spec is subject to change since the manpads is still in development) :




Length (missile/launcher) : 1596 mm / 1735 mm
Diameter (missile/launcher) : 80 mm / 106 mm
Weight : about 18 kg
Weight (missile/launcher) : 10,5 / 6,5 kg
Warhead : 1,82 kg
Speed : about 650 m/s (mach 1,9 or 2340 km/h) 
Range : max 5 km
Altitude : about 3 km

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*35mm CIWS Ordered for Indonesian Frigates*






screenshoot by Supermarine@kaskus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia`s anti-terror unit arrests two alleged terrorists*
Senin, 14 Agustus 2017 19:24 WIB - 443 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian polices anti-terror unit (Densus 88) has arrested two alleged terrorists identified by their initials as AG and GM in Slawi, Tegal District, in Central Java on Sunday.

"Yesterday, the police had arrested AG and GM in Slawi," a police spokesman Inspector General Setyo Wasisto remarked here, Monday.

Wasisto said the two suspects were allegedly involved in financing and facilitating another suspected terrorist to travel to Marawi, the Philippines.

"The suspects were linked to the funding to Marawi," he revealed.

Both GM and AG are the residents of Kudaile Village in Slawi. They were arrested at different locations in the city on Sunday.

The two suspects are still under investigation of Densus 88, and the police will have a week to collect evidence before it can name them as terror suspects. 

The case is being investigated in accordance with Law No. 15 of 2003 on terrorism. (*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Bisa nembak malem #thermalsight
> 
> @imf
> 
> View attachment 418306


Nice. Is this to be integrated on the Pindad Komodo?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mandala said:


> Nice. Is this to be integrated on the Pindad Komodo?



looks like it. Mistral for Komodo 4x4 ATLAS.


----------



## Svantana

Preparing for 17 8 17 flypass















Indonesia-Malaysia Join Border Patrol
































https://news.detik.com/berita/d-359...13.1197330471.1502769705-993834669.1423103846

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

indian's shit even smells better than others' and indian tradition is raping style along with no toilet culture......


----------



## Svantana

Adam wang said:


> indian's shit even smells better than others' and indian tradition is raping style along with no toilet culture......


WTF bro


----------



## xiao qi

Svantana said:


> WTF bro


He can't realize Indian vs Indonesian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

xiao qi said:


> He can't realize Indian vs Indonesian













Angga Roni Priambodo 14 August 2017 17:30

*TNI Peace Forces champions Sports Week Unamid 2017 in Sudan
This moment became the pride to welcome the 72nd anniversary of Indonesia's Independence Day.*

Brilio.net - The Indonesian National Army (TNI) unceasingly contributes to various achievements for Indonesia. The task force of the Indobatt-03 TNI Composite Battalion Garuda XXXV-C / Unamid (United Nations Mission In Darfur) contingent won the "Unamid Sector West Championship (SWC) 2017" Champion of Sports Week, followed by seven UN peacekeeping nations namely Indonesia, Nigeria, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Kenya, Senegal and Civilian Team (Sudan), some time ago at Indobatt-03 Headquarters, Super Camp, El Geneina, Sudan-Africa.

Predicate General Champion achieved by Satgas Indobatt-03, for dominating the highest medal gain with 4 (four) gold, 2 (two) silver and 1 (one) bronze, obtained from sports volleyball, marathon and table tennis. For the second rank inhabited by Bangladesh with one silver (volleyball) and one bronze (table tennis), followed by third place Civil Affair with one bronze (table tennis) with Nigeria from marathon branch get one bronze.

In the volleyball game, the Indobatt-03 Satyas Volleyball Team players beat the Bangladeshi Volleyball Team Ban FRC with a score of 2-0. Success was also achieved by male and female Marathon runners Task Force Indobatt-03 Konga XXXV-C / Unamid. While on the sport of Men's Table Tennis, between Harun Solo Competition against Mr. Romel Delarosa (Civil Affairs) takes place excitingly, alternating in attacking and defending.

"I think I will lose in the final game but it is a relief when I win.This tournament makes me somewhat nervous, but supporters who give unyielding spirit, I finally won with a score of 2 sets directly," he said. Quoted brilio.net from tni.mil.id, Monday (14/8).

Dansatgas Indobatt-03 Konga XXXV-C / Unamid Lt. Col. Inf. Syamsul Alam, S.E, also appreciated and congratulated the Volleyball Team, Marathon and Table Tennis after winning the Unamid Sector West Championship 2017.

https://www.brilio.net/olahraga/pas...n-olah-raga-unamid-2017-di-sudan-170814b.html


----------



## Star Bugs

xiao qi said:


> He can't realize Indian vs Indonesian



Maybe he can't even differentiate between China and Chile. Both have 'chi' on it's name.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Star Bugs said:


> Maybe he can't even differentiate between China and Chile. Both have 'chi' on it's name.


That guy is trying to derail/trolling the topic, just like in vietnam thread where vietnam vs china vs india insult each other making the thread off topic


----------



## pr1v4t33r

At Palindo Marine









At Caputra Mitra Sejati

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ambalat

Independence Day is coming, get ready for Indonesia Raya (3 stanza) guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*People of Togonfo Papua donate land for TNI*

As appreciation for the role of TNI in improving welfare of the people and maintaining security.
The land will be use as site for new office and houses for the soldier stationed there.





_Villager measuring the land._

_*Monday, 14 August 2017 - Antara Papua*_

Sarmi (Antara Papua) - Masyarakat Kampung Togonfo, Distrik Tor Atas, Kabupaten Sarmi, Provinsi Papua, menghibahkan tanah seluas satu hektare lebih kepada TNI melalui Koramil 1712-03/Tor Atas untuk pembangunan kantor Koramil yang baru.

Lahan tersebut dihibahkan oleh Ondo Afi Togonfo Brikman Fiang yang diserahkan langsung kepada Danramil 1712-03/Tor Atas Letda Inf Marinus, pada Minggu (13/8).

"Pemberian tanah ini merupakan wujud apresiasi masyarakat Distrik Tor Atas, atas kinerja para Babinsa membantu kemajuan serta membantu pihak kepolisian dalam menciptakan kamtibmas di distrik ini. Pemberian lahan ini sangat berkesan karena diberikan menjelang HUT ke-72 Kemerdekaan Republik Indonesia, jadi kami anggap ini adalah hadiah istimewa dari rakyat untuk TNI dalam menjaga keutuhan NKRI di tanah Papua," kata Danramil 1712-03/Tor Atas Letda Inf Marinus.

Ia mengungkapkan bahwa menurut rencana pada lahan seluas 100 x 150 meter akan dibangun kantor Koramil yang baru beserta perumahan dinas untuk para anggota babinsa.

Sedangkan Ondo Afi Togonfo Brikman Fiang menyampaikan bahwa tanah itu diberikan kepada Koramil dengan tujuan agar para Babinsa yang telah membantu memajukan Distrik Tor Atas ini dapat memiliki kantor yang layak.

"Kami selama ini melihat kinerja para babinsa sudah baik dan selalu dekat dengan masyarakat. Namun kami prihatin melihat kondisi kantor koramil yang ada saat ini, jadi kami masyarakat sepakat memberikan lahan untuk pembangunan kantor koramil yang baru. Saya berharap dengan dibangunnya koramil yang baru distrik Tor Atas akan semakin aman," ujar Brikman.

Terkait surat pelepasan hak atas tanah tersebut, Danramil menyampaikan akan dikordinasikan lagi dan selanjutnya hal ini akan disampaikan kepada Dandim 1712/Sarmi. (*/adv)

Editor: Anwar Maga

http://www.antarapapua.com/berita/462255/masyarakat-kampung-togonfo-hibahkan-tanah-kepada-tni
http://www.antarapapua.com/berita/462255/masyarakat-kampung-togonfo-hibahkan-tanah-kepada-tni
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesia shortlists BT-3F amphibious tracked vehicle from Russia for marines corps*
*Ridzwan Rahmat* - IHS Jane's Navy International
13 August 2017






The BT-3F amphibious tracked armoured personnel carrier. Source: Nikolai Novichkov

*Key Points*

Indonesia has shortlisted the Russian developed BT-3F amphibious tracked vehicle to replace its marines corps’ ageing BTR-50PKs
Contract may see Indonesia become the first international customer of the BT-3F
A request by the Indonesian Marines (Korps Marinir – KORMAR) to formally withdraw from further acquisitions of the BTR-4 8x8 amphibious wheeled armoured personnel carriers (APCs) is close to being approved by the Indonesian government, and the service has singled out Russia’s BT-3F platform as a front runner replacement in the programme.

Sources from the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) told _Jane’s_ on 14 August that as part of a due diligence process to select the replacement, KORMAR chief Major General Bambang Suswantono, and a delegation of senior officers from the service, will arrive in Russia in the week beginning 21 August to witness a demonstration of the BT-3F near Moscow.

Major Gen Bambang will also participate in the Army 2017 military-technical forum as part of his visit, and visit the premises of Concern Tractor Plants, the Russian heavy industry equipment developer that designed BT-3F. KORMAR is a service under the TNI-AL’s command structure.

The Indonesian House of Representatives’ commission on defence, intelligence, and foreign affairs (Komisi I) had previously approved a sum of USD95 million under the country's 2017 defence budget to replace the KORMAR's ageing BTR-50PK APCs with BTR-4s. This approval was granted in addition to the initial batch of five BTR-4 APCs ordered by the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) from Ukraine's defence industry holding group UkrOboronProm in February 2014.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(282 of 720 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/73078/...tracked-vehicle-from-russia-for-marines-corps

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia military vehicle*











Kendaraan Rantis Peliputan ini memiliki spesifikasi teknis yang mampu bergerak di medan yang cukup terjal dengan dilengkapi berbagai peralatan pendukung seperti kamera malam, peralatan editing foto dan video serta infra red untuk peliputan malam hari.

Dengan spesifikasi double gardan 4x 4, Rantis peliputan Dispenad ini diharapkan dapat mendukung dokumentasi kegiatan latihan seperti Lat Ancab 2017 saat ini.

”Kami sudah beberapa kali mengoperasionalkan Rantis liputan ini untuk diuji cobakan, dan Pada Lat Ancab TNI AD 2017 ini kami gunakan untuk mendukung kegiatan dokumentasi maupun publikasi”, ujar Kasubdis Binfung Kolonel Inf Bambang selaku Koordinator tim Dispenad.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

Government to Explore Pindad's Latest Tank Medium Procurement
Tuesday, August 15, 2017 | 23:00 hrs





Kaplan MT




Badak FSV




Antasena Tank Boat

TEMPO.CO, BANDUNG - Secretary General of the Ministry of Defense Vice Admiral TNI Widodo said, the government is discussing the planned purchase of medium tanks and tank boat latest innovations PT Pindad. "Still in the discussion, this need is combined between several types of tanks," he said on the sidelines of his visit at PT Pindad, Bandung, Tuesday, August 15, 2017.


Widodo said, the medium tank produced from PT Pindad and FNSS cooperation, the Turkish defense equipment manufacturer, was still waiting for the completion of the prototype before it can be mass-produced. "The beginning of this September is planned to come to Indonesia to be displayed on the anniversary parade of TNI (HUT TNI) 5 October. Tanks Pindad cooperation with NFSS Turkey we are pushed together, "he said.

According to Widodo, the medium tanks already meet the needs of the TNI. "Only later after mass production, of course there are adjustments in accordance with the needs of regional operations. Perhaps if the operation area in Kalimantan might need a heavy reduction tank, if in Sumatra medium tank is enough. Adapted to our contours, "he said.


The Ministry of Defense is also exploring the use of other combat vehicles, including a number of new weapons innovations being worked on by Pindad. Widodo said that his ministry and the TNI continue to provide input for the arms product that Pindad made.



He cited the special underwater rifle for special forces of the Navy can still be developed. "It's already in use. Just maybe the weight and the metalurgy can be developed to make it more comfortable. Like for example too heavy, Pindad must have innovations to be lightened, "said Widodo.


President Director of PT Pindad Abraham Mose said that only 1 unit of medium tank prototype made by Pindad and NFSS Turkey completed. "This is what we will show at the Armed Forces Day Parade (October 5th), another celebration is being made. But wait for the results of 'blasting-test' prototype 1, "he said in Bandung, Tuesday, August 15, 2017.


Abraham said, "schedule-blasting test" for medium tank was scheduled in September 2017. The results of the test would be the basis for building a second prototype, which is ready to enter mass production phase. "From the results of 'blasting' that we wake up prototype here, it becomes a reference," he said.


According to Abraham, the government is also discussing plans to buy other combat vehicle products. Among the targeted amphibious tanks can start entering the ordering process next year, including the product innovation "tank boat" released last year.


"Tank boat is our development with PT Lundin, because he is expert platformya. We are equipped with weapons, but it has not been decided whether with 105 millimeters or 30 millimeters. Depending on the operational and TNI needs, "he said.


Abraham said the discussion with the current Ministries of Defense is to ensure the users of the tanks. Boat tank co-production prototype Pindad and PT Lundin from Banyuwangi, as well as the Belgian Defense CMI had exhibited in the exhibition Indodefence last year. Vice President Jusuf Kalla even gave him the name Antasena.


According to Abraham, his purchase contract is still being discussed. "We will discuss the end user where, because this tank to be used in a river that is 90 centimeters deep can only maneuver," he said.


Abraham said, a number of countries have expressed interest in ordering Tank Boat Antasena made by Pindad. Among the countries of origin of the Middle East and Taiwan. "The market is potential. Now we are being pursued by outsiders to work with them, so instead for export. Tpai we will prioritize domestic needs, "he said. Taiwan, for example, is interested to develop this Antasena Boat Tank into Missile Boat.


AHMAD FIKRI

Read more at https://www.tempo.co/read/news/2017...edium-tank-terbaru-pindad#s3RxmeIMVf5GwsgA.99











http://wartakota.tribunnews.com/201...-au-akan-melakukan-fly-pass-pada-hut-ke-72-ri

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

N219 Indonesian Aerospace First Flight






The N219 aircraft has successfully conducted first flight on Wednesday, 16 August 2017. The first flight taken at Husein Sastranegara air field in Bandung at 9.00 am, local time. The air field is the part of Indonesian Aerospace (aircraft manufacturer) facility as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

N219 Maiden Flight. Credit to akangaviation.







https://www.instagram.com/akangaviation/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Pilot Esther bangga terbangkan pesawat N219*
Rabu, 16 Agustus 2017 11:01 WIB - 767 Views

Pewarta: Ajat Sudrajat





Pilot Kapten Esther Gayatri Saleh setelah berhasil menerbangkan untuk yang pertama kalinya Purwarupa Pertama Pesawat N219 buatan PT Dirgantara Indonesia, di Landasan Pacu Bandara Husein Sastranegara Bandung, Rabu (16/8/2017). (FOTO/Ajat Sudrajat)

Bandung (ANTARA News) - Pilot Kapten Esther Gayatri Saleh mengaku bangga karena bisa menerbangkan untuk yang pertama kalinya Purwarupa Pertama Pesawat N219 buatan PT Dirgantara Indonesia, di Landasan Pacu Bandara Husein Sastranegara Bandung, Rabu.

"Puji Tuhan semunya lancar yang pasti kita harus berbangga bahwa pesawat ini semuanya buatan anak bangsa," kata Pilot Esther Gayatri Saleh usai mendaratnya Pesawat N219 di salah satu hanggar PT DI.

Rasa bangga dan haru, kata Pilot Esther, tertanam dalam dirinya karena pesawat tersebut diterbangkan oleh dirinya sehari menjelang HUT ke-72 Kemerdekaan RI Tahun 2017.

"Bangga sekali terlebih ini kan bertepatan dengan jelang HUT Kemerdekaan Republik Indonesia juga kita bisa menghadirkan produk anak bangsa yang semuanya dibuat PT DI," kata dia.

Ia mengatakan selama sekitar 20 menit menerbangkan pesawat tersebut tidak ada hambatan yang berarti.

"Pesawatnya oke, sequence sesuai dengan yang dilatih. Saya tenang dan kru semua bekerja dengan baik," kata dia.

Purwarupa Pesawat Pertama N219 karya PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) melakukan uji coba penerbangan perdana (flight test) di landasan pacu Bandara Husein Sastranegara Jalan Padjadjaran Nomor 154 Kota Bandung.

Uji coba penerbangan perdana pesawat tersebut dilakukan sekitar pukul 09.10 WIB dan disaksikan langsung oleh Kepala LAPAN Thomas Djamaluddin, Direktur Jenderal Perhubungan Udara Agus Santoso, Dirut PT DI Budi Santos dan seluruh jajaran direksi dan Dewan Komisaris PT DI.

Uji coba penerbangan ini dilakukan setelah Purwarupa Pesawat Pertama N219 mendapatkan Certificate of Airworthiness dari Direktorat Kelaikudaraan dan Pengoperasional Pesawat Udara Kementerian Perhubungan.
Editor: Fitri Supratiwi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

The proud daughter of this Nation, first pilot to flying with N219

Reactions: Like Like:
 6


----------



## Star Bugs

HIP HIP HORRAAAAYY...!!! Congratulations PTDI.


----------



## katarabhumi

Why don't you guys posting it in Aerospace thread? N219 is civilian aircraft.


----------



## Nike

katarabhumi said:


> Why don't you guys posting it in Aerospace thread? N219 is civilian aircraft.



Civ but one of the most important stakeholder for this project is actually TNI AL. as you can see several high ranking officer from TNI AL aviation corps attending the first flight occasion and watch the progrees from the beginning. 
http://www.indomiliter.com/n-219-ma...ntis-mulitrole-pengganti-n22n24-nomad-tni-al/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

katarabhumi said:


> Why don't you guys posting it in Aerospace thread? N219 is civilian aircraft.



Entar juga paling ada yang repost di thread tsb, iya gak @pr1v4t33r post disini dulu biar orang pada liat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

katarabhumi said:


> Why don't you guys posting it in Aerospace thread? N219 is civilian aircraft.



It's multipurpose light lift aircraft. Once a working prototype is completed, they can build the military version next. Furthermore, we're in euphoria mood right now. so... cheers 








anas_nurhafidz said:


> Entar juga paling ada yang repost di thread tsb, iya gak @pr1v4t33r post disini dulu biar orang pada liat.



yak, benul sekali..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

katarabhumi said:


> Why don't you guys posting it in Aerospace thread? N219 is civilian aircraft.


This is btw a prototype airplane. The Indonesian Navy plans to replace the Nomads with the N219s.

* Indonesian Navy Turns to N219 as Nomad Successor *

14 Februari 2014

Indonesian aerospace company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) officials have said an Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) naval aviation unit is replacing up to 20 of its ageing twin-engine turboprop ASTA/GAF Nomad maritime patrol aircraft with Persero's N219 platform.

Speaking to IHS Jane's on 12 February at the Singapore Airshow, Persero spokesperson Teguh Graito said that the Indonesian government plans to replace between 15-20 Nomads from the Skuadron Udara 800 unit with the N219s. Senior TNI-AL officials have approached the company to discuss the acquisition but details such as quantity and configuration have yet to be finalised.

The TNI-AL's Skuadron 800 unit is in charge of conducting airborne maritime patrol duties for the country and has been operating the Nomad since 1975.

(Jane's)

http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2014/02/indonesian-navy-turns-to-n219-as-nomad.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## barjo

madokafc said:


> Civ but one of the most important stakeholder for this project is actually TNI AL. as you can see several high ranking officer from TNI AL aviation corps attending the first flight occasion and watch the progrees from the beginning.
> http://www.indomiliter.com/n-219-ma...ntis-mulitrole-pengganti-n22n24-nomad-tni-al/


nomad replacer indeed


----------



## katarabhumi

What I really mean is biar ntu tret sebelah rame dikit en skali2 dpt jatah barang "fresh", that's all.


----------



## mandala

N219 Maiden Flight. Credit to Rizky Aditya.






https://www.instagram.com/rzkaditya/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Wednesday 16 Aug 2017, 12:59 WIB
*Pilot N219: This Aircraft is Very Admirable*
Mukhlis Dinillah - detikFinance




Bandung - N219 aircraft successfully undergo flight test (flight test) for the first time. N219 Flight pilot Captain Esther Gayatri Saleh expressed his admiration for the nation's design plane.

"It's amazing that this plane (N219) is flying," said Esther after flying test at Airport Runway Husein Sastranegara, Jalan Pajajaran, Bandung, Wednesday (16/08/2017).

According to this short-haired pilot as a whole while flying test, N219 aircraft operate in accordance with predictions. Thus, he continued, during flying at an altitude of 8,000 feet in the region of Batujajar, West Bandung regency (KBB) goes well.

"The airplane responds well to the prediction This is a good air craft first because it is made in Indonesia," he said.

"We are preparing for this for 6 months, certainly not a moment, I am proud," added.

Nevertheless, he said, there are still further steps to ensure the aircraft is safe. Thus, he continued, so far not been able to ensure in detail what obstacles that occurred during the flight earlier.

"Certainly the data that has been sent aircraft sensors will be studied by the team, whether there are obstacles or what kind," he said. (Ang / ang)

https://finance.detik.com/industri/...-penjajal-n219-pesawat-ini-sangat-mengagumkan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

N219 Cockpit.






https://finance.detik.com/foto-bisn...lot-wanita-ini-sukses-uji-terbang-n219/8?zoom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Navy starts building new naval base for western fleet in Lampung* 
_Kupastuntas.co - 15/8/2017_






https://kupastuntas.co/kota-bandar-...ngun-danlanal-lampung-akan-menyaingi-jakarta/ *

_*) can't co-pas the original article because of the damn javascript.

+++
_
*KOSTRAD personnel swim with arms and legs tied*
_Okezone - 15/8/2017_







Brigif Para Raider 17 Kostrad menggelar Latihan Teknis dan Taktis Ton Taikam 2017. Latihan ini diikuti oleh 30 orang personel Batalyon Taikam Kompi TPP Brigif PR 17, yang dilaksanakan selama 14 hari.

Prajurit juga diberikan pelatihan mountainering, untuk mengasah kemampuan prajurit dalam melaksanakan serbuan dari ketinggian, maupun mobil udara (mobud), dengan menggunakan teknik rappelling dan fastroping.

Latihan dilaksanakan di kompleks home base Brigif Para Raider 17 Cijantung dan materi SCUBA di Kopaska Armabar Pondok Dayung.

https://news.okezone.com/read/2017/...ajurit-kostrad-ini-tak-kalah-dengan-navy-seal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

katarabhumi said:


> *Navy starts building new naval base for western fleet in Lampung*
> _Kupastuntas.co - 15/8/2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://kupastuntas.co/kota-bandar-...ngun-danlanal-lampung-akan-menyaingi-jakarta/ *
> 
> _*) can't co-pas the original article because of the damn javascript.
> 
> +++
> _
> *KOSTRAD personnel swim with arms and legs tied*
> _Okezone - 15/8/2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brigif Para Raider 17 Kostrad menggelar Latihan Teknis dan Taktis Ton Taikam 2017. Latihan ini diikuti oleh 30 orang personel Batalyon Taikam Kompi TPP Brigif PR 17, yang dilaksanakan selama 14 hari.
> 
> Prajurit juga diberikan pelatihan mountainering, untuk mengasah kemampuan prajurit dalam melaksanakan serbuan dari ketinggian, maupun mobil udara (mobud), dengan menggunakan teknik rappelling dan fastroping.
> 
> Latihan dilaksanakan di kompleks home base Brigif Para Raider 17 Cijantung dan materi SCUBA di Kopaska Armabar Pondok Dayung.
> https://news.okezone.com/read/2017/...ajurit-kostrad-ini-tak-kalah-dengan-navy-seal








Wednesday August 16, 2017, 5:17 pm
*Feeling Cheated, OPM Commander Yapen Timur Back Join NKRI*
Wilpret Siagian - detikNews









Serui - Commander of the National Liberation Army - Independent Papuan Organization (TPN-OPM) East Yapen Kris Nussy aka Corinus Sireri and his men surrendered on Tuesday (8/15/2017). Corinus admitted that he and his men had been deceived by OPM groups in Papua who claimed that their struggle would result in Papuan independence.

"We have been deceived, we are tired of fighting in the forest but nothing we get," said Corinus after handing 12 weapons to Kabinda Papua and Maleo Team, Kodam XVII Cenderawasih in Wadafi hill Mamarimp village, Wadamomi District, Yapen Islands, Papua , Tuesday (8/15/2017).

Corinus called his struggle for the last 20 years to be fruitless. The struggle is only just reap the hatred of the people of Papua.

"It's just a ruse, our 20-year struggle does not work, we hate our own society," he said.

Corinus called himself starting the struggle since 1997. But on his way, Corinus admitted tormented because he must be in the forest and only occasionally meet with the family due to the action of the struggle.

"I have a maitua (wife) and a child of 6 people living in Mamarimp village beach, I go home once in a while," said Corinus.

He also stated after surrendering to Kabinda Papua and Team Maleo, he committed to help the government. Especially to build kampungnya to be more advanced.

"I will help the village officials to build my son if he can join the TNI, now he is still in second grade of junior high school," he said.

Corinus further said the surrender was not the first time. Previously, Corinus said, there were 75 of his men who had already done so.

"My men have twice surrendered, the first 30 people surrendered to the Regent of Yapen Islands, the second as many as 35 people also to the Bupati and finally surrendered myself with 12 people who always follow me," said Corinus.

After surrendering, Corinus also asked the Papuan government to provide him and his men with outboard motors and chainsaw engines. The request he conveyed so that his men can return to normal life and have a job.

"So my men have a job, so they can live together with the Mamarimp sikampung community," said Corinus.
(Hld / nvl)

https://news.detik.com/berita/3601373/merasa-ditipu-panglima-opm-yapen-timur-kembali-gabung-nkri

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Presiden Jokowi memakai baju adat Bugis saat menghadiri Sidang Tahunan MPR Tahun 2017 di Gedung Nusantara, Kompleks Parlemen Senayan, Jakarta, Rabu (16/8,2017). Sementara Wapres Jusuf Kalla mengenakan pakaian adat Jawa Tengah lengkap dengan blankon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

*United Arab Emirates Buys 100 Million Pindad Small Caliber Ammunition
*
Arif Budianto
Tuesday, August 15, 2017 - 17:58 WIB








BANDUNG - United Arab Emirates buys 100 million small caliber ammunition to PT Pindad (Persero). Currently Pindad plans to increase the capacity of ammunition production to meet export needs.

Secretary General of the Ministry of Defense (Kemhan) Rear Admiral TNI Widodo admitted, some countries have entrusted the purchase of defense equipment to Indonesia. Like the United Arab Emirates who order 100 million small caliber ammunition.

Then, he said, countries in the Middle East are planning to buy tanks. "Currently Pindad has not been able to meet these needs, because they have to buy some more machines to achieve the expected production. This is a future challenge, "Widodo said in Bandung, Tuesday (8/15/2017).

Widodo hopes Pindad is capable of producing self-sufficient medium tanks and sold in bulk in 2019. Including Pindad's plan to produce amphibious tanks and refinement of special underwater weapons.

"Pindad has long-run underwater weapon production for frogman troops, but it still needs refinement to be comfortable to wear," he said.

Meanwhile, President Director of PT Pindad (Persero) Abraham Mose said, currently it continues to strengthen production capabilities by adding machines.

The concept is done through state equity participation (PMN) and partnership strategy. This year, he said, PMN investment through the concept of Great Caliber Munisi (MKB) disbursed Rp135 billion and the concept of Little Caliber Munition (MKK) Rp130 billion.

"The partnership strategy is carried out through BOT (build operate transfer) and JO (joint operation) system to ensure that domestic and export needs are met. For example, for the supply of 290 million rounds of ammunition per year, it is only sufficient for the needs of the TNI. So it is necessary this partnership strategy, "he said.

As for some products, Pindad has stated its readiness. For example amphibious tanks and the completion of the prototype tank boat.

https://nasional.sindonews.com/read...ong-100-juta-amunisi-buatan-pindad-1502794713

Wednesday, 16 August 2017 13:31 WIB
*The Government Targets Export of Defense Equipment by 2019*

The government through the Ministry of Defense of the Republic of Indonesia (Kemenhan) targets the export of the main tool of defense system (alutsista) in 2019. For that, PT Pindad as a state-owned enterprise that produces defense equipment to produce innovation products needed by Indonesia and other countries.

Secretary General Kemenhan RI, Widodo explained Pindad products have been used by the Indonesian National Army (TNI) has even started exporting foreign arms to foreign countries.

"Our first target is to meet the needs of TNI and ministry then order from countries in Southeast Asia and even other countries in the world," he told reporters at Pindad office, Bandung, Tuesday (15/08/2017).

Widodo assess the number of production orders made by Pindad by foreign countries is a challenge for SOEs that are located in Bandung.

"This is a challenge for Pindad to be more independent starting from the manufacture of materials, packaging and marketing of foreign defense equipment products to foreign countries," he said.

Widodo admitted PT Pindad is currently working on orders from the United Arab Emirates in the form of 100 million small caliber ammunition. However, it can not be fulfilled because Pindad had to buy some more production machines in order to fulfill the order.

"PT Pindad must buy more production equipment in order to fulfill UAE orders," he said

There are several orders of other armaments such as medium tanks that have been ordered by several countries, especially from Middle Eastern countries.

This medium tank assembly is a collaboration between PT Pindad and Turkey. Planned mid-September 2017 Prototype will be imported to Indonesia and is expected to be displayed on 5 October to coincide with TNI anniversary.

"This challenge from PT Pindad especially products made in Indonesia should be loved by the nation itself, so later when it is comfortable if exported out will also be easier," he said.

In addition, Widodo said this medium tank production is intended for the TNI that is adapted to the contours of Indonesia. Until now, Kemenhan is still coordinating the need of medium tank for TNI.

"Until now the need for a medium tank for the TNI is still discussed," he concluded.

http://wartaekonomi.co.id/read151294/pemerintah-targetkan-ekspor-alutsista-pada-2019.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> Presiden Jokowi memakai baju adat Bugis saat menghadiri Sidang Tahunan MPR Tahun 2017 di Gedung Nusantara, Kompleks Parlemen Senayan, Jakarta, Rabu (16/8,2017). Sementara Wapres Jusuf Kalla mengenakan pakaian adat Jawa Tengah lengkap dengan blankon.
> 
> View attachment 418717
> View attachment 418718
> View attachment 418719
> View attachment 418720
> View attachment 418721
> View attachment 418722


What is this have to do with indonesian defence?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

@Svantana , good job on getting that pic (it's better IMO), I tried but failed. 



striver44 said:


> What is this have to do with indonesian defence?



Yeah, it should go here >> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/1001-indonesia.494080/ 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

katarabhumi said:


> @Svantana , good job on getting that pic (it's better IMO), I tried but failed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it should go here >> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/1001-indonesia.494080/
> 
> .



I have to save on my comp, then upload manualy to this thread..


HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY 72nd!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

striver44 said:


> What is this have to do with indonesian defence?



In my defence, President is the Commander in Chief of Indonesian armed forces.. so.. yeah.. there you have your reasoning..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia's Dirgantara N219 completes maiden flight*
*Ridzwan Rahmat* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
16 August 2017




The N219 aircraft, seen here after completing its maiden flight on 16 August 2017. Source: Indonesian National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN)

Indonesia has completed the maiden flight of its N219 twin-turboprop aircraft
Flight paves the way for further tests and certifications for the programme, which was originally scheduled to begin serial production in 2015
State-owned firm PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) has flown its N219 twin-turboprop aircraft for the first time, a source close to event informed _Jane's_ on 16 August.

The aircraft, which took to the skies shortly after 9 am on the same day from Husein Sastranegara International Airport in Bandung, was flown by the company's chief test pilot Captain Esther Gayatri Saleh; the airframe was airborne for about for about 26 minutes within the city's airspace, before landing at the same airport. Prior to its first flight test, the N219 underwent a series of high-speed taxi runs on 11 August at the same location.

The N219, which derives its design from the Airbus Military C212 Aviocar, was first conceived in 2007 as a multi-mission, short take-off and landing platform that can operate from austere runways, and was formally presented to potential customers in 2010. Subsequently, a prototype of the aircraft was first revealed in December 2015, according to information from _Jane's All the World's Aircraft_ . Funding for the project's initial investment of IDR300 billion (USD22.4 million) was borne jointly by Indonesia's Ministry of State-Owned Enterprises, the Ministry of Research, Technology, and Higher Education, and the Indonesian National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN). The Indonesian Ministry of Transportation was also involved in the latter stages of the project via its Directorate General of Civil Aviation, although it provided no funding to the programme.

According to specifications provided by PTDI, the N219 platform features an overall length of 16.7 m, a height of 6.2 m, and a wingspan of 19.5 m. The aircraft has a maximum take-off weight of 7,030 kg (15,498 lb) and can deliver a maximum payload of 2,313 kg (5,099 lb).




To read the full article, Client Login

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ambalat

Dirgahayu Indonesia, Happy Independence day guys... 72 years old.. and still hot as it is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patu

Ambalat said:


> Dirgahayu Indonesia, Happy Independence day guys... 72 years old.. and still hot as it is


Happy independence too and to all our comrades. Where ever we stay, where ever we go, indonesia will on our hearth.


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*SEKJEN KEMENTERIAN PERTAHANAN KUNJUNGI PT PINDAD*
17 AUGUST 2017 DIANEKO_LC 1 COMMENT
Sekretaris Jenderal Kementerian Pertahanan, Dr Widodo membawa rombongan yang terdiri dari pejabat eselon 1 dan 2 Kemhan mengunjungi Pindad pada 15 Agustus 2017. Direktur Utama, Abraham Mose menerima rombongan di Gedung Direktorat pindad Bandung, yang juga dihadiri oleh Wakil Komisaris Utama Mayjen TNI (Purn.) Sumardi, Direktur Teknologi & Supply Ade Bagdja dan Direktur Keuangan Achmad Sudarto.

Abraham Mose mengapresiasi kunjungan secara langsung Sekjen Kemhan dan rombongan serta mengharapkan arahan untuk peningkatan Pindad. “Merupakan suatu kehormatan bagi Pindad Bapak Sekjen bawa rombongan yang lengkap untuk melihat fasilitas yang ada disini, kami mohon arahan apa saja yang perlu ditingkatkan dalam rangka mendukung kebutuhan TNI kita. Kedatangan ke Pindad kami harap rutin karena bisa memberikan motivasi bagi pengembangan Pindad kedepan,” ujar Abraham.

Widodo mengatakan tujuannya mengunjungi Pindad dan menyampaikan harapannya kedepan Pindad mampu memenuhi seluruh kebutuhan Kemhan dan TNI. “Kami bawa tim lengkap untuk berdiskusi dan sharing dari sisi desain, kerja sama, pembiayaan, litbang, kompetensi di berbagai bidang lainnya sehingga nantinya harapan kita kebutuhan Kemhan dan TNI diambil sepenuhnya oleh Pindad” ujar Widodo.

Widodo mengatakan Pindad merupakan mitra strategis, andalan dalam mendukung kebutuhan alutsista Kemhan dan TNI dan harus terus mempertahankan prestasi serta meningkatkan kualitas produk. “Pindad merupakan andalan utama, tulang punggung daripada Kemhan dalam mendukung alutsista Kemhan dan TNI terutama MKK dan MKB dan beberapa proyek besar yang menjadi fokus saat ini, yaitu medium tank, pengembangan roket, tank amphibi, dan tank boat. Pindad sebenarnya bisa membuktikan di berbagai lomba AARM, AASAM, BISAM menjadi juara, Presisinya sudah oke, tinggal model desainnya lebih futuristik, menarik dan optimal,” lanjut Widodo.

Banyak kendala teknis, komunikasi yang harus dicairkan sehingga Pindad menjadi tulang punggung pasar kemhan TNI sehingga tidak mengambil pasar dari luar negeri yang selama ini masih terjadi.

Widodo mendukung Pindad terus berkembang dan kuasai pasar baik dalam negeri maupun pasar internasional. “Kita akan selalu mendorong, selalu sinergi, konsultasi dengan Kemhan apa-apa yang menjadi concern kita. Semua produk pindad harus digunakan dan dipasarkan oleh kemhan TNI disamping Kementerian dan instansi lainnya. Saya yakin Pindad akan berkembang terus, mudah-mudahan ditingkatkan kulitasnya, maju terus dan menguasai pasar Indonesia, asia bahkan dunia,” ujar Widodo.

Rombongan kemudian meninjau progress pembuatan prototipe medium tank serta berbagai fasilitas produksi di Divisi Kendaraan Khusus. Sekjen juga mencoba Panser Anoa serta berbagai Senapan dan Pistol buatan Pindad di lapangan Tembak Divisi Senjata.

_Photo : Sekretaris Jenderal Kementerian Pertahanan Dr Widodo dan Anoa PT Pindad. (Pindad)_

_Sumber : Pen PT Pindad_

Advertisements


----------



## katarabhumi

*Independence day ceremony on board KRI Dewaruci*


This is the first time ever such ceremony being held on board KRI Dewaruci.

The ceremony was held while on sail on Kepulauan Seribu sea, Jakarta.

About 70 people in attendance including 20 admirals, retired high officers from Armed Forces and Police, former commanders of Dewaruci, crew and civilian in a ceremony led by Eastern Flet chief, TNI Admiral Derwanto.







*Thursday, 17 August 2017*

Kepulauan Seribu (ANTARA News)- Sejumlah mantan Komandan KRI Dewaruci beserta prajurit TNI AL dan purnawirawan TNI/Polri memperingati detik-detik proklamasi kemerdekaan RI ke-72 di geladak KRI Dewaruci di perairan Kepulauan Seribu.

Panglima Armatim mengatakan bahwa Upacara ini merupakan upacara kemerdekaan RI yang pertama kali diadakan di KRI Dewaruci.

"Ini sejarah bagi Indonesia, pertama kali upacara kemerdekaan di KRI kebanggaan Indonesia" kata Laksda TNI Darwanto, Kamis (17/8)

Ia menjelaskan bahwa upacara ini merupakan bukti bahwa KRI Dewaruci masih menjadi kebanggaan dan sanggup berlayar walaupun umurnya telah mencapai 64 tahun.

Sementara itu, salah satu peserta pelayaran sekaligus penggagas kegiatan ini Kapten Laut (Purn) Gita Arjakusuma mengklaim bahwa upacara ini merupakan rekor dunia.

"Bisa juga dikatakan upacara ini rekor dunia karena berlangsung di tengah laut yang diikuti 20 Laksamana dan perwakilan setiap angkatan AAL serta Perwira Tinggi TNI AL," jelasnya.

Upacara tersebut diikuti sekitar 70 orang terdiri dari sejumlah mantan komandan KRI Dewaruci, mantan Palaksa, perwira tinggi, prajurit TNI Al, ABK KRI Dewaruci dan masyarakat sipil dengan inspektur upacara Panglima Armatim Laksda TNI Darwanto.

Sebelumnya KRI ini melakukan perjalanan selama dua hari dari Surabaya pada 15 Agustus lalu dan selama pelayaran diisi berbagai kegiatan seperti sarasehan, permainan, Istighosah dan apel kehormatan renungan suci.

Editor: Unggul Tri Ratomo

http://www.antaranews.com/berita/647197/upacara-kemerdekaan-di-kri-dewaruci-pertama-kali-diadakan


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*DALAM RENSTRA, KODAM XIII/ MERDEKA AKAN MENDAPAT SKUADRON HELIKOPTER*
17 AUGUST 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT


Kodam XIII/ Merdeka berencana menyiapkan skuadron helikopter. Hal itu diungkap Panglima Kodam XIII/ Merdeka, Mayjen Ganip Warsito usai peringatan HUT Proklamasi RI ke 72 di Lapangan KONI Sario, Manado, Kamis (17/8/2017).

“Kita memang ada rencana peningkatan alusista jadi lebih baik, selain jenis senjata tempur, ada juga kendaraan tempur, bahkan dalam renstra (rencana strategis) akan ada skuadron helikopter,” kata dia.

Skuadron helikopter bukan untuk gagah-gagahan tapi memang satu kebutuhan pengamanan teritorial NKRI.

“Geografis Sulut kan itu kepulauan, jadi butuh dijangkau dengan cepat salah satunya dengan helikopter,” kata dia.

Ia mencontohkan, saat 17 Agustus 2017 ini seharusnya Kodam XIII/ Merdeka mengirim bendera raksasa untuk dikibarkan di Pulau Miangas, pulau terluar utara NKRI. Tapi tertunda karena persoalan transportasi.

“Saya mau kirim bendera ke Miangas tak bisa kibarkan hari ini, kalau ada helikopter kan bisa cepat,” ujar Warsito.

_Photo : Mi-17 TNI AD dalam Lattis Ancab 2017 (Kostrad)_

_Sumber : Tribunnews_

One more squadron helicopter is on planning

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

SWA BHUWANA PAKSA
72nd Indonesian Independence Day Flypass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Atraksi Pesawat Tempur TNI AU di HUT RI ke-72 *


----------



## Nike

*Turkey, Indonesia Team up in Defense, Enhance Military Ties*

18 Agustus 2017




Anka armed drone (photo : gzt)

Collaboration between Turkey and Indonesia in the defense industry and the military is increasing as the two countries are engaged in joint production of tanks, drones, submarines, weapons and radar systems.

High-level diplomatic sources in Ankara told Daily Sabah that Ankara and Jakarta have recently intensified efforts to jointly develop defense industry mechanisms and share military experience.

*Medium Tank*

In this respect, a prototype for the Turkish-Indonesian tank has already been created and is set to partake in an official military parade in Jakarta in October. The sources did not provide the number of tanks that would be produced, but demand will be a determining factor.




Kaplan MT medium tank (photo : pentapostagma)

Defense industry experts said the tank will weigh around 35 tons, and will have a 700-horsepower engine. There will be two tanks in the first leg of production, one for Turkey and one for Indonesia. The development cost for the medium-weight tank is estimated at $11.5 million. The FNSS, a subsidiary of Nurol Holding, which operates in the industry, eyes the production of 40 tanks, while that number could go up to 200 if Indonesia is satisfied.

The KAPLAN MT tank is expected to make a powerful contribution due to its firepower and large ammunition options as well as its superior agility. A CMI Cockerill 3105 tower, equipped to fire high-pressured 105mm shells, provides the tank's firepower.




Type 214 - 1.800 tonnes AIP submarine (photo : TKMS)

*Submarine*

One of the striking points in the joint venture is the production of submarines. The senior sources stressed that Indonesia wants to gain know-how and the deal is near completion. Experts said that the Turkish defense industry is producing six submarines in Turkey's Gölcük shipyard under the license of ThyssenKrupp. The first submarine is set to be delivered in 2021.

An Indonesian delegation has already paid a visit to Turkey to inspect the production process. There are only a small number of issues to be resolved before the two sides ink the deal, sources said. The first two submarines will be built in Turkey and the rest are planned to be jointly produced by an Indonesian company, experts said.

The sources said a Turkish delegation, including company representatives, will be in Indonesia next week to discuss the latest details regarding the submarine deal and other projects. An Indonesian delegation will be in Turkey in early September.




N-245 aircraft (photo : AIN)

*Drones and Aircraft*

Ankara and Jakarta have set their sights high, as the two countries are also engaged in projects to produce Turkish-Indonesian drones. Experts said Indonesia is willing to work on a model like the domestic drone produced in Turkey.

Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) has also recently reached a framework agreement with Indonesia's PT Dirgantara Indonesia aerospace company to design a 50-seat aircraft.

Joint weapons production is not off the table, either. The two sides have not ruled out cooperation in the production of defense industry mechanisms.

While the two countries find various areas of cooperation, radar systems have been a significant example of what a Turkish-Indonesian alliance can achieve. The sources said a radar system produced by Turkish companies is already in use on Indonesia's borders.

The presidents of both countries portray a promising future for Turkish-Indonesian relations. "We agreed to expand our cooperation regarding submarine and drone building, and it will be followed up by teams from both countries," Indonesian President Joko Widodo said during a visit to Ankara in July. The Indonesian president asserted that Indonesia and Turkey are two countries with great potential to improve cooperation.

President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan also stressed the importance of improving bilateral ties when he was in Indonesia in the summer of 2015. Emphasizing that the two countries are in harmony at different international platforms, Erdoğan said strong political, social and economic ties forged between the two countries would benefit the people of Turkey, Indonesia and the world.

See full article Daily Sabah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

Will it still (only) be PAL or will it be another local company partnering with Turkey for submarine making?


----------



## Nike

*Lapan to develop amphibious version of N2019 aircraft*
Kamis, 17 Agustus 2017 15:23 WIB - 954 Views

Bandung, West Java (ANTARA News) - The National Space and Aviation Institute (Lapan) said it plans to develop amphibious version of the countrys new aircraft product N219 to enable it to land on small islands. 

"We want this aircraft to serve short distance routes between small islands which have no airstrips. The amphibious N2019 aircraft could land on the beach," Lapan Chief Thomas Djamaluddin said here on Wednesday, when watching the aircraft landing safely after a successful flight test at the Husein Sastranegara airport of Bandung. 

Thomas said he was proud that the aircraft was assembled by state-owned aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia with technicians all Indonesians.

"This is assembled by Indonesian engineers unlike N250 aircraft, which is assembled in cooperation with foreign technicians," he said. 

Chief Executive of PT Dirgantara Indonesia Budi Santoso said the success in the flight test is "very" important for the company and Indonesias aviation industry as it proves the the capability of the country in designing, testing, certification up to production of aircraft. 

"There is no foreign technical assistance . It is the result or a brainware after years of hard work of Indonesian engineers," Budi said. 

The N219 aircraft took to the air in a maiden test flight on Wednesday at the air strip of the Husein Sastranegara airport. 

The test flight was held after the aircraft was give the Certificate of Airworthiness from the Transport Ministry.

The two turboprop engine aircraft has a capacity of carrying 19 passengers.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia eyes Black Shark torpedoes for Type 209/1400 submarines

*Key Points*

Indonesia is looking to acquire the Black Shark torpedo for its Type 209/1400 submarines from South Korea
Move will equip the new submarines with the same capability as regional submarine operators

Indonesia will acquire the Black Shark fibre optic wire-guided heavyweight torpedo for its fleet of three new Type 209/1400 diesel-electric submarines (SSKs), a senior official from the country’s Ministry of Defence has told a local media.

Comments on the possible acquisition were made by Vice Admiral Widodo, General Secretariat at the defence ministry, during a one-day exhibition on 13 August to showcase the products of indigenous defence companies in Jakarta. The exhibition is being done in conjunction with celebrations to mark Indonesia’s 52nd year of independence, which takes place on 17 August.

“There is a possibility that we will have [the Black Shark torpedo] by the end of this year,” said Vice Adm Widodo, as quoted in a news report on the website of Indonesian 24-hour news channel Metro TV. There was, however, no further elaboration on the weapon’s procurement process, or if a contract has materialised. Vice Adm Widodo was previously deputy chief-of-staff at the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia- Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) from 2015 to 2016.

According to _Jane’s Weapons: Naval_ , the Black Shark torpedo is designed to be ejected from either surface vessels or submarines, in either ‘push out’ or ‘swim out launch’ configurations, and can prosecute any type of surface or underwater targets. The weapon features a standard diameter of 533 mm for NATO heavyweight torpedoes, and is thus compatible with most western-made tubes. The torpedo has a length of about 6 m, but this will vary depending on whether the round is meant for drills or active service.

_http://www.janes.com/article/73172/indonesia-eyes-black-shark-torpedoes-for-type-209-1400-submarines_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

katarabhumi said:


> Will it still (only) be PAL or will it be another local company partnering with Turkey for submarine making?


Right now the most likely candidate is pt.pal as it had already built the submarine production facilities.......


----------



## Satria Manggala

madokafc said:


> *Lapan to develop amphibious version of N2019 aircraft*
> Kamis, 17 Agustus 2017 15:23 WIB - 954 Views
> 
> Bandung, West Java (ANTARA News) - The National Space and Aviation Institute (Lapan) said it plans to develop amphibious version of the countrys new aircraft product N219 to enable it to land on small islands.
> 
> "We want this aircraft to serve short distance routes between small islands which have no airstrips. The amphibious N2019 aircraft could land on the beach," Lapan Chief Thomas Djamaluddin said here on Wednesday, when watching the aircraft landing safely after a successful flight test at the Husein Sastranegara airport of Bandung.
> 
> Thomas said he was proud that the aircraft was assembled by state-owned aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia with technicians all Indonesians.
> 
> "This is assembled by Indonesian engineers unlike N250 aircraft, which is assembled in cooperation with foreign technicians," he said.
> 
> Chief Executive of PT Dirgantara Indonesia Budi Santoso said the success in the flight test is "very" important for the company and Indonesias aviation industry as it proves the the capability of the country in designing, testing, certification up to production of aircraft.
> 
> "There is no foreign technical assistance . It is the result or a brainware after years of hard work of Indonesian engineers," Budi said.
> 
> The N219 aircraft took to the air in a maiden test flight on Wednesday at the air strip of the Husein Sastranegara airport.
> 
> The test flight was held after the aircraft was give the Certificate of Airworthiness from the Transport Ministry.
> 
> The two turboprop engine aircraft has a capacity of carrying 19 passengers.(*)
> Editor: Heru
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## Nike

Arsip Foto. Kendaraan yang mengangkut prajurit veteran melaju saat Parade Surabaya Juang di Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Minggu (6/11/2016). Parade tersebut digelar dalam rangka menyambut Hari Pahlawan. (ANTARA FOTO/Zabur Karuru)

*Paspampres Gunakan Tactical Drone Jammer Gun*
Harus diakui bahwa potensi terbesar gangguan dari udara untuk wilayah _Ring 1_ berasal dari wahana pesawat nirawak alias drone. Menyadari hal tersebut Paspampres (Pasukan Pengamanan Presiden) memang telah mengoperasikan tactical drone jammer gun. Dan di HUT RI Ke-72, setidaknya terlihat seorang anggota Paspampres bersiaga di depan pagar Istana Negara, lengkap dengan senapan anti drone dan baterai serta perangkat komunikasi lain yang disematkan dalam tas ransel.






*Baca juga: Hadapi Gangguan Drone, TNI Gunakan Tactical Drone Jammer Gun*

Berkaca ke HUT RI Ke-71 tahun 2016 lalu, Denhanud Paskhas menempatkan baterai kanon CIWS (_Close In Weapon System_) Oerlikon Skyshield 35 mm di Lapangan Tugu Monas. Baterai Skyshield disiapkan dalam posisi siaga penuh, berikut sistem Skyshield Fire Control Unit yang di dalamnya terdapat unit sensor dan radar. *(Haryo Adjie)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

military reform: part I
27 Mar 2013|Gary Hogan




One of the routines of 1950s American stand-up comedian Henny Youngman was to have his sidekick ask: ‘So, Henny, how’s your wife?’ Youngman would face the audience, roll his eyes to the roof and fire back: ‘Compared to what?’

Many critics of post-New Order reform of Indonesia’s National Defence Forces (_Tentara Nasional Indonesia_, or TNI) could take a leaf from Youngman’s book of one-liners. Those who challenge the nature, extent and pace of TNI reform over the past 15 years mostly frame their judgments in absolute terms, unleavened by context or comparisons. The process of reform is viewed as an end in itself rather than a means of achieving the important goal of military professionalism. Those critics would do well to heed Youngman’s question; compared to what?

Some criticism of TNI reform is entirely valid. Serious contemporary scholarship, particularly out of the ANU, has highlighted Indonesia’s vulnerability to a Thai-type reversal, with Indonesia statistically facing the real chance of experiencing a military coup in the next two decades. While recognising the progress made by Indonesia in sector reform across the board, some analysts point to shortcomings that couldjeopardise the consolidation of democracy in the world’s fourth largest nation.

But much of the criticism of TNI reform is selective and one-dimensional, presents only half a picture and is viewed through a Western liberal democratic lens.

One of the laments is that TNI lacks civilian control. This undersells the authority and reforms over the past decade by civilian defence ministers, professors Juwono Sudarsono and Purnomo Yusgiantoro. It ignores the oversight and budgetary approval function of Commission I of the Indonesian National Parliament. It also fails to grasp the important leadership role of President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.

True, the chiefs of TNI and the national police occupy seats in Cabinet alongside the defence minister, unlike democracies in the West. Although this differs from the Westminster and Jeffersonian systems, it’s consistent with good government, Indonesia-style.

Criticism is also frequently levelled at the Indonesian Army’s territorial system, whereby the majority of the standing army is assigned throughout the archipelago, across 12 geographic Military Area Commands, comprising both conventional army units and largely locally-drawn, territorial units. This is seen by critics as anachronistic and unwanted by the populace, and a vestige of the oppressive Suharto-era system of internal control. But there are several inconvenient truths about this characterisation.

In the far-flung extremities of Indonesia, the army’s presence is the only tangible manifestation of national government. Contrary to the view of many critics, the overwhelming majority of Indonesians don’t support separatism within their borders andmost Indonesians support their armed forces. In an annual opinion poll by Indonesia’s largest circulation national newspaper, _Kompas_, which solicits popular views on Indonesia’s various government agencies, TNI is regularly rated by Indonesians among the top two most respected and trusted organs of government.

The ability of the central government to mobilise the Army’s territorial system is also critical in time of natural calamity. When earthquake or floods strike, the president’s first ‘000’ call is to the commander of TNI, not his chief of police. Even with the establishment of a relatively new National Disasters Organization, the territorial system provides the skeletal framework onto which disaster response efforts can be grafted. In late 2010, TNI concurrently deployed some 20,000 troops in response to a tsunami off western Sumatra, an explosive volcano in central Java and major floods in the province of West Papua. This is thanks largely to the territorial system.

Much is made of the ‘impunity’ of TNI members, who don’t fall under the jurisdiction of civil law. This is where most critics stop, implying that soldiers are somehow above and beyond any form of justice or legal censure. There’s little recognition of the fact that Indonesian soldiers, like our own, are subject to disciplinary action under a code of military justice which has legal standing within the hierarchy of Indonesia’s national laws.

Those commentators who recognise the military code of justice rarely credit that nowadays charges are laid, offenders convicted and sentences handed down more than ever before. Some critics complain that courts martial are infrequent, inconsistent and lack transparency. Justice is seen as slow in coming and sentences are slammed as lenient. Compared to what?

If the corollary is that the civil legal system is better equipped and able to mete out justice swiftly and incorruptibly to TNI offenders, this isn’t a perception shared by Joe Citizen across Indonesia. Many Indonesians hold their legal system in very low regard. In a 2010 article, _New Straits Times_columnist John McBeth reported that sentences imposed on TNI soldiers convicted of human rights abuses in Papua were harsher than those imposed by a US court martial on all but three of the eleven military police convicted of torture and abuse at Baghdad’s Abu Ghraib prison.

TNI is still in the business of doing business, much of it camouflaged nowadays as ‘cooperatives’ or ‘foundations’ and an indeterminate proportion of TNI businesses operate illegally. And herein lays another (perhaps legitimate) layer of dissatisfaction with the course of TNI reform. It’s often argued that denying TNI such funding sources will increase civil control, on the grounds that whoever holds the purse strings will necessarily call the shots.

That argument is tenuous. To see why, we need to look no further than the experience of our neighbours in Papua New Guinea and East Timor for lessons on how restive troops can become when they are underpaid, underfed and underemployed. Most of Indonesia’s defence budget is spent on salary increases and on replacing obsolete equipment. The operational budgets of military commanders, which cover everything from barracks maintenance to the training and sustainment of forces, are often, at least to some degree, self-funded. Until this is properly addressed, extracting TNI from business enterprises will be difficult. It’s clear that the inter-ministerial body set up in October 2009 to oversee the takeover of TNI enterprises by other government departments has had little impact. TNI Inc. will likely be around for some years yet.

Most critics concede that the lion’s share of military reform achieved since the start of the reform era has been at the initiative of the TNI leadership itself, notably General Wiranto and General Endriartono Sutarto. When reform was thrust upon it, TNI responded by abruptly withdrawing from all forms of active politics and disassociating itself from the former ruling Golkar Party, by abolishing the system of sinecures in provincial government and civil administration for high-ranking officers, surrendering its one-third of seats in the People’s Consultative Assembly and formulating its own philosophical basis to guide future reforms, known as the ‘New Paradigm’.

But in recent years the pace of reform has stalled and some commentators warn of possible backsliding, noting that military reform is reversible. They’re right, of course, but they’re less accurate in sheeting home blame to TNI for this drift. Instead, the administration and the National Parliament must bear the principal responsibility for enacting and enforcing legislation, which has been painfully slow in all public sectors during President Yudhoyono’s second term.

In my next post, I’ll address what yardsticks we might employ to better gauge the extent of TNI reform.

_Gary Hogan is a former Professor of Grand Strategy at the US National Defense University. He was the first foreigner to graduate from Indonesia’s Institute of National Governance (Lemhannas) and was Australia’s Defence Attaché to Indonesia 2009 to 2012. Image courtesy of Flickr user #PACOM_
https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/henny-youngman-and-indonesian-military-reform-part-i/

Actually a very good article

Indonesian military reform: part II
2 Apr 2013|Gary Hogan




In my last post, I argued that critics of Indonesian military (TNI) reform are taking too narrow a view of its progress. For most critics, the primary yardstick for measuring the success of TNI’s reform agenda has been a 2004 law, which laid out a roadmap and a timetable for recasting the military in line with modern liberal democratic norms. This is considered by many the ‘be all and end all’ metric for TNI reform.

All organisms, physical or organisational, continuously evolve. For example, our own defence force is currently engaged in organisational renewal and is undergoing cultural change. Even if TNI reform has inched forward by some standards, the wider process of post-New Order professionalisation has been progressing apace for 15 years. TNI modernisation and professionalism have been advanced with every TNI unit assigned to UN peacekeeping duties, with every officer trained at overseas staff colleges and with every training exercise involving modern armed forces. To discount this, or to view TNI reform exclusively through a blueprint laid down in 2004, demeans the impressive strides made by the Indonesian people and their body politic throughout the _Reformasi_ era. TNI has largely kept pace with political transformation.

All armed forces are, to a greater or lesser degree, reflections of their wider societies. Just as Indonesia has undergone fundamental change, so too has its military establishment. Assessing TNI reform as if trapped in a time capsule, without considering the shaping and influencing effects of wider societal and organisational developments, misses a fundamental factor in the equation.

In broad terms, we might consider three approaches to evaluating the process of internal reform by TNI since the fall of Suharto. The first is a comparison of TNI with other professional armies around the world. The second is a comparison of TNI today with its Suharto-era predecessor, the Angkatan Bersenjata Republik Indonesia (ABRI). A third approach is to benchmark military reform against the reforms achieved by other organs of Indonesia’s democracy, such as political reform, law and justice sector reform and economic reform.

Though by no means perfect, TNI measures up demonstrably well, by any reasonable standards, against the armies of the world’s most advanced democracies, against its New Order incarnation, ABRI, and also relative to other arms of Indonesian government. For example, TNI performed well compared to other Indonesian government organisations in terms of complaints received in 2010 by Indonesia’s National Human Rights Commission.

To be fair, TNI isn’t the only military force in which rogue elements, in isolated cases, abuse the human rights of civilians in the field. And fault lies not just with under-trained and poorly-led armed forces like the atrocious Bulgarian battalion in early 1990s Cambodia. One only has to recall scandals involving Italian and Belgian units in Somalia, along with abuses in the same UN operation which led to the disbanding of Canada’s elite Airborne Regiment.

In more recent times, the random murder and mutilation of Afghan civilians by self-appointed ‘death squads’ of the US 5th Stryker Combat Brigade, along with images of US Marines urinating on Taliban corpses, are stark and offensive reminders that all conflict can potentially bring out the worst in those waging it. There is absolutely no excuse when unaccountable power is employed malevolently against the helpless. But it happens, and overwhelmingly without official sanction. In the case of TNI, the incidence of such acts is becoming rarer.

The interrogation and torture of two suspected Papuan separatists with a knife and burning stick by TNI elements in 2010 was egregious and rightly drew international condemnation, along with an undertaking by the Indonesian President to bring the perpetrators to justice. But compared to the dozens of civilians killed in a Dili cemetery 20 years before, orchestrated by ABRI forces in East Timor, TNI respect for human rights is unarguably trending in the right direction.

This is rarely recognised by some critics of TNI reform, whose comments invariably focus on the milestones ahead, while failing to credit the path already travelled. So, how has TNI reform fared over the last 15 years? Compared to what? Compared to a range of benchmarks—it has done better than many critics maintain.

_Gary Hogan is a former Professor of Grand Strategy at the US National Defense University. He was the first foreigner to graduate from Indonesia’s Institute of National Governance (Lemhannas) and was Australia’s Defence Attaché to Indonesia 2009 to 2012. Image by Flickr user Commander, U.S. 7th fleet. _


https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/indonesian-military-reform-part-ii/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army 8th Cavalry Battalion Leopard 2A4 & Leopard 2RI MBTs during exercise in Baturaja South Sumatera.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

^^^ targetnya apa tuh?










__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nametag

pr1v4t33r said:


> ^^^ targetnya apa tuh?



it looks like AMX VCI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

nametag said:


> it looks like AMX VCI


Yes it looks like AMX-13 VCI.


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> ^^^ targetnya apa tuh?
> 
> View attachment 419509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Salvonya ngeri

*19 Agustus 2017*



Kapal latih TNI AL KRI Dewa Ruci (all photos : Garda Nasional)

*20 Pati TNI AL Bicarakan Masa Depan KRI Dewaruci*

Di hari pertama pelayaran KRI Dewaruci menuju detik-detik Proklamasi Kemerdekaan RI ke-72, Panglima Komando Armada RI Kawasan Timur (Pangarmatim) Laksamana Muda TNI Darwanto, S.H., M.A.P., membuka sarasehan atau diskusi interaktif dengan tema, "KRI Dewaruci Menuju 100 Tahun", bertempat di Geladak KRI Dewaruci, Selasa, (15/08/2017).

Mengawali sambutannya, Laksamana berbintang dua tersebut mengucapkan selamat datang kepada perwakilan lichting Akademi Angkatan Laut (AAL) mulai dari Angkatan 10 s.d. 56 dan 60-61 yang hadir disini berkumpul bersama dalam rangka melakanakan upacara bendera 17-an di Laut. Selain itu Pangarmatim pada pertemuan sarasehan yang juga dihadiri oleh 20 Perwira Tinggi TNI AL baik yang aktif maupun purnawirawan serta pem berbincang-bincang membahas masa depan KRI Dewaruci menuju 100 tahun.

Pangarmatim mengungkapkan kenapa kita mempertahanakan KRI Dewaruci hingga 100 tahun kedepan, tentunya kita tidak boleh melupakan sejarah.KRI Dewaruci ini telah melahirkan ratusan Laksamana yang menjadi pemimpin TNI AL bahkan menjadi pemimpin negeri ini seperti Menteri dan Panglima TNI.





Menurut Pangarmatim yang kedua bahwa, KRI Dewaruci telah memberikan kontribusi positif terhadap bangsa Indonesia khususnya saat KRI Dewaruci bertugas keliling dunia dalam misi Diplomasi. Oleh karena itu, kita harus mempertahankan kapal ini dapat di lihat sekarang hadir mantan Komandan, Palaksa dan crew yang pernah melakukan pelayaran dan pelatihan di KRI Dewaruci ini. Sehingga pertemuan yang bersejerarah menjadi satu suara dan sumbangsih pemikiran untuk bahan saran dan masukan kepada pimpinan TNI AL sesuai dengan kebijakan Presiden RI terkait poros maritim dunia.

Dengan adanya kapal latih KRI Dewaruci ini, bisa kita kembangkan kedepan untuk pelatihan-pelatihan generasi muda bahkan calon pemimpin bangsa dapat kita latih disini. "Karena kalau tidak pernah merasakan berada di laut mungkin tidak ada pandangan tentang laut. Laut merupakan tantangan kita masa depan, inti sumber daya alam kita berada di laut", ucapnya.

Menutup sambutannya Laksda TNI Darwanto mengatakan, keberadaan para mantan Komandan Dewaruci dan masyarakat pemerhati dunia kemaritiman diharapkan bersama-sama bersinergi menjaga dan merawat KRI Dewaruci tetap baik sehingga kedepan dapat dimanfaatkan untuk menjadi contoh sejarah bahwa kapal latih ini yang dibuat sejak tahun 1953 mampu menjadi kebanggaan tidak hanya di Indonesia namun di mancanegara.

Selanjutnya dalam suasana santai dan penuh kekeluargaan salah satu pertemuan menarik yaitu dalam pelayaran ini terdapat Laksda TNI (Purn) Warsono H.P yang merupakan komandan KRI Dewaruci di tahun 1982 - 1985 pernah berlayar muhibah ke Osaka Jepang dan Guam dan pada waktu itu, Laksda TNI Darwanto merupakan Taruna yang mengikuti pelayaran ke negara tersebut.

(TNI AL)


----------



## ground zero

mandala said:


> Indonesian Army 8th Cavalry Battalion Leopard 2A4 & Leopard 2RI MBTs during exercise in Baturaja South Sumatera.



AMX VCI


----------



## Nike

*JUMLAH PENERBANG MILITER PESAWAT TEMPUR TNI AU MASIH JAUH DARI TARGET*
20 AUGUST 2017 DIANEKO_LC 3 COMMENTS


Penerbang militer pesawat tempur TNI AU masih jauh dari target. Sebab sesuai dengan rencana strategis (Renstra) tahun ini TNI AU akan menambah kekuatan lagi pesawat tempur, yaitu 24 pesawat tempur F16. Sehingga dengan penambahan ini nantinya jumlah pesawat tempur F16 akan menjadi 34 pesawat.

Sebab sebelumnya sudah ada 10 pesawat tempur F16. Padahal sekolah penerbang (Sekbang) TNI AU tahun 2017, hanya mampu menambah 13 penerbang pesawat tempur.

“Dari penambahan 13 penerbang pesawat tempur ini jumlah penerbang pesawat tempur jauh dari target,” ujar KSAU Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto usai melantik penerbang militer Sekbang Terpadu TNI angkatan 91 di lapangan Jupiter, Lanud Adisutjipto, Yogyakarta, Sabtu (19/8/2017).

Hadi mengatakan, sebagai solusi untuk kondisi tersebut, selain akan memaksimalkan penerbang militer yang ada, juga akan menambah kuota Sekbang, terutama jurusan pesawat tempur. Diharapkan dengan langkah tersebut kebutuhan penerbang pesawat tempur akan terpenuhi. Meskipun untuk pemenuhan kebutuhan itu sesuai dengan renstra dilakukan secara bertahap.

“Karena itu, meminta kepada penerbang militer yang baru dilantik segera menyesuaikan diri dengan alutsista yang akan diawakinya nanti,” terangnya.

Mengenai kelanjutan pendidikan Sekbang terpadu yang melibatkan tiga angkatan, AD, AL dan AU, menurut Hadi, untuk tetap akan dilanjutkan. Sebab yang membutuhkan penambahan penerbang militer bukan hanya AU, namun AD dan AL juga sama.

Pasalnya, di ketiga angkatan tersebut, bukan hanya ada penambahan alutsista pesawat, baik tempur, angkut dan heli. Namun, alutsista yang datang juga lebih canggih, yaitu generasi 4.5.

“Sekbang terpadu tetap akan dipertahankan,” paparnya.

Hadi juga berpesan kepada penerbang pesawat militer muda yang baru dilantik tetap harus mempertahankan airmanship, disiplin dan dapat melaksanakan tugas dengan baik. Apalagi uang untuk membeli pesawat yang harganya cukup mahal itu memakai uang rakyat. Sehingga mereka dituntut dapat menerbangkan pesawat dengan aman dan selamat.

“Yang jelas bertambahnya penerbang pesawat militer ini tentunya akan menjadi kekuatan TNI,” tandasnya.

Sekbang Terpadu angkatan 91, menghasilkan 46 penerbang militer muda. Terdiri dari penerbang militer TNI AU sebanyak 35 orang (14 penerbang militer pesawat angkut, 13 pesawat tempur dan 8 heli), AD 8 orang dan AL 3 orang.

“35 penerbang militer TNI AU akan disebar ke skudron di Indonesia, untuk penerbang militer AD dan AL akan memperkuat kesatuan masing-masing, yaitu di Puspernebad dan Puspenerbal,” tambah Kapentak Lanud Adisutjipto Mayor Sus Giyanto.

_Photo : F-16 Fighting Falcon At Bagram Air Base, Afghanistan. (Defense One)_

_Sumber : Sindonews_

Indonesia still lack in number of fighter pilot


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army 8th Cavalry Battalion Leopard 2RI MBTs. Credit to Yonkav 8.







https://www.instagram.com/yonkav8_narasingawiratama/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Husss

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

, ^^^ punya kita bukan? apa buat CARAT?


Mau dikirim kemana kah?





KAL Anakonda from Palindo Marine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Husss
> View attachment 419786
> View attachment 419787


Looks like this is a US Army Apache for the Garuda Shield Exercise 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*A Number of Targets Must be Completed Defense Industry in Achieving Independence in Major Weapon System in 2019*
Tuesday, August 15, 2017




Bandung - PT Pindad as a producer of defense and security equipment, is currently completing the order production of Kemhan medium tank which is planned to be displayed in a parade of TNI's anniversary on October 5, 2017. Thus disclosedSecretary General of Kemhan. Widodo during a working visit (kunker) to a number of defense industries in Bandung, Tuesday (15/8).

In a series of visits to PT Pindad, the secretary general accompanied by the President Director of PT Pindad Abraham Mose and Kemhan echelon officials revealed that there are a number of targets that PT Pindad has to complete in the future related to the progress of PT Pindad's achievement in the production of medium tank in cooperation with NFSS Turkey. For the production of medium tanks will be adjusted to the needs of the TNI in the area of operation.

In 2019, the secretary general continues, Indonesia is expected to be independent in the field of defense industry. Kemhan encourage PT Pindad for_mass production_ , especially in support of defense equipment Kemhan / Army and a number of ministries in Indonesia and even the world. That independence can be started from making the material, production, _packing_ and marketing so it is expected that in 2019 Kemhan / TNI target can be achieved.

As for other targets, PT Pindad was challenged to develop innovative products such as amphibious tanks, rockets and guns _under water_ for underwater special forces. General Secretary of Kemhan hopes that the future of PT Pindad can dominate the national and even the world market, therefore PT Pindad's _core business_ must be improved.

After a visit to PT Pindad, on the same day the secretary general of Kemhan group went to PT CMIwhich is still located in Bandung . During his visit to PT CMI ( _Compact Microwave Indonesia_ ), Secretary General of the Ministry of Defense and his entourage received by the Director of U of all PT CMI Ir.Rahardjo Pratihno and the board of directors .




In k unjungan to the defense industry corporation based technology, the Secretary General wished to PT CMI as a defense industry company engaged in communications equipment such as radar, manpack,_Satel l ite ground station_ , the module radar pert ahanan, control systems and control for puskodal, not Depending abroad. For that we must encourage PT CMI to control the national market and the world.

Furthermore, Secretary General said, we should be proud that during this time PT CMI using components, human resources, experts and capital coming from within the country. As a radio equipment company with competence in the field of weak and high flow _(microwave)_ , PT CMI is a nation-wide employer company whose shareholders are all Indonesian citizens.

Therefore as a nation of Indonesia we must fully support PT CMI in order to achieve independence alutsista in accordance with the spirit of President and Minister of Defense of RI in the independence of Alutsista in 2019.

Earlier on the same day on the first occasion , the Secretary General and his entourage had the opportunity to visit i ndustri defense Bhimasena , a company in the field of _research and development_that produces military vehicles such as _EOD vehicle, CBRN vehicle, decontamination vehicle, kitchen vehicle, UAV backpack_ and _uac optera_ . (ERA / SPD)

https://www.kemhan.go.id/2017/08/15...n-dalam-capai-kemandirian-alutsista-2019.html


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army 1st Kostrad Cavalry Battalion Leopard 2RI MBT live firing. Credit to Yonkav 1.






https://www.instagram.com/yonkav1_kostrad/


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia butuh 33 MALE Drone untuk Tingkatkan Keamanan Negara 

Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT) tengah mengembangkan drone berjenis Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE) untuk kepentingan pertahanan. Penggunaan drone ini dinilai lebih efisien dan ekonomis untuk mengawasi ruang udara Indonesia yang luas.

Deputi Bidang Teknologi Industri Rancang Bangun dan Rekayasa BPPT, Wahyu Widodo Pandoe mengatakan setidaknya dibutuhkan 33 unit drone MALE untuk meningkatkan keamanan negara. Terutama di daerah-daerah perbatasan karena wilayah Indonesia sangat luas.

_"Kajian awal BPPT, suatu pangkalan memerlukan tiga unit drone, satu unit yang operasional, satu unit standby, serta satu unit lainnya untuk perawatan. Tiga drone itu dikalikan sebelas pangkalan yang dibutuhkan untuk mengamankan wilayah Indonesia. Jadi jumlahnya 33 unit,"_ ujar Wahyu di Gedung BPPT, Jalan M.H Thamrin, Jakarta Pusat, Senin 21 Agustus 2017.

Wahyu mengatakan drone MALE sangat eknomis dan minimal risiko menimbulkan korban jiwa karena mampu mengudara hingga ketinggian di atas 10 ribu kaki tanpa awak. Drone MALE juga memiliki ketahanan operasi yang panjang (long endurance) hingga 24 jam sekali terbang.

"Drone MALE nantinya sangat bermanfaat untuk meningkatkan keamanan negara, termasuk wilayah perbatasan, wilayah darat, laut, maupun udara yang rawan terjadi gangguan kejahatan seperti pencurian sumber daya laut, penyelundupan narkoba, dan kejahatan transnasional lainnya," terang Wahyu.

Saat ini BPPT tengah mengembangkan teknologi drone MALE buatan dalam negeri. BPPT menggandeng sejumlah pihak, di antaranya Kementerian Pertahanan, TNI AU, ITB, PT Dirgantara Indonesia, serta PT LEN Persero dalam sebuah perjanjian kerja sama konsorsium untuk mengembangkan teknologi tersebut.

Diharapkan, drone MALE buatan Indonesia akan diujicoba pada tahun 2019, serta masuk tahap sertifikasi pada tahun 2020-2022. Sehingga drone MALE made in Indonesia ini sudah bisa diproduksi pada 2022 mendatang.

_http://news.metrotvnews.com/hukum/a...3-drone-male-untuk-tingkatkan-keamanan-negara_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## radialv

mandala said:


> Indonesian Army 1st Kostrad Cavalry Battalion Leopard 2RI MBT live firing. Credit to Yonkav 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/yonkav1_kostrad/


I never see our Leo 2A4 fire their gun..


----------



## mandala

radialv said:


> I never see our Leo 2A4 fire their gun..


See pages back you will find pic of the Leo 2A4 firing.






^^ Minute 00:00:12 - 00:00:16 clip of some Leo 2A4 MBTs firing their guns.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian peacekeepers uncover cocaine trafficking in Haiti*
Sabtu, 19 Agustus 2017 14:12 WIB - 1.381 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian peacekeepers of "Garuda Bhayangkara" were involved in a disclosure of cocaine circulation in the Anbouchi coastal village of Morency, South Department, Haiti.

"It was a far coastal area, with poor road access and steep hills," Indonesian contingents Commander of the United Nations Stabilization Mission in Haiti Adjunct Senior Commissioner Dian Nugraha informed Antara through a written statement received on Saturday.

The Indonesian polices peace team had helped the Individual Police Officer (IPO), led by Deputy Police Commissioner Des Cayes, Dumont, during a raid on a cocaine network on Thursday (Aug 17).

The team was part of the Brigade de Lutte Contre le Trafic de Stupefiants, the Haitian National Polices anti-trafficking special forces.

The raid also involved two local prosecutors and three United Nations Police officials comprising two Indonesian IPOs who served as drone operators to map out the area in which the cocaine was kept.

"We used a drone to help monitor the target due to its inaccessible location," Nugraha noted.

After the drone oversaw the activities of the local community and ensured the situation was conducive, the joint international officer conducted a search in 15 homes and unearthed 24.5 pounds, or 11.136 kilograms, of cocaine.

In addition to Haiti, the Indonesian National Police has deployed its peacekeeper teams in several conflict-prone countries, such as Cambodia and Sudan.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> military reform: part I
> 27 Mar 2013|Gary Hogan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the routines of 1950s American stand-up comedian Henny Youngman was to have his sidekick ask: ‘So, Henny, how’s your wife?’ Youngman would face the audience, roll his eyes to the roof and fire back: ‘Compared to what?’
> 
> Many critics of post-New Order reform of Indonesia’s National Defence Forces (_Tentara Nasional Indonesia_, or TNI) could take a leaf from Youngman’s book of one-liners. Those who challenge the nature, extent and pace of TNI reform over the past 15 years mostly frame their judgments in absolute terms, unleavened by context or comparisons. The process of reform is viewed as an end in itself rather than a means of achieving the important goal of military professionalism. Those critics would do well to heed Youngman’s question; compared to what?
> 
> Some criticism of TNI reform is entirely valid. Serious contemporary scholarship, particularly out of the ANU, has highlighted Indonesia’s vulnerability to a Thai-type reversal, with Indonesia statistically facing the real chance of experiencing a military coup in the next two decades. While recognising the progress made by Indonesia in sector reform across the board, some analysts point to shortcomings that couldjeopardise the consolidation of democracy in the world’s fourth largest nation.
> 
> But much of the criticism of TNI reform is selective and one-dimensional, presents only half a picture and is viewed through a Western liberal democratic lens.
> 
> One of the laments is that TNI lacks civilian control. This undersells the authority and reforms over the past decade by civilian defence ministers, professors Juwono Sudarsono and Purnomo Yusgiantoro. It ignores the oversight and budgetary approval function of Commission I of the Indonesian National Parliament. It also fails to grasp the important leadership role of President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.
> 
> True, the chiefs of TNI and the national police occupy seats in Cabinet alongside the defence minister, unlike democracies in the West. Although this differs from the Westminster and Jeffersonian systems, it’s consistent with good government, Indonesia-style.
> 
> Criticism is also frequently levelled at the Indonesian Army’s territorial system, whereby the majority of the standing army is assigned throughout the archipelago, across 12 geographic Military Area Commands, comprising both conventional army units and largely locally-drawn, territorial units. This is seen by critics as anachronistic and unwanted by the populace, and a vestige of the oppressive Suharto-era system of internal control. But there are several inconvenient truths about this characterisation.
> 
> In the far-flung extremities of Indonesia, the army’s presence is the only tangible manifestation of national government. Contrary to the view of many critics, the overwhelming majority of Indonesians don’t support separatism within their borders andmost Indonesians support their armed forces. In an annual opinion poll by Indonesia’s largest circulation national newspaper, _Kompas_, which solicits popular views on Indonesia’s various government agencies, TNI is regularly rated by Indonesians among the top two most respected and trusted organs of government.
> 
> The ability of the central government to mobilise the Army’s territorial system is also critical in time of natural calamity. When earthquake or floods strike, the president’s first ‘000’ call is to the commander of TNI, not his chief of police. Even with the establishment of a relatively new National Disasters Organization, the territorial system provides the skeletal framework onto which disaster response efforts can be grafted. In late 2010, TNI concurrently deployed some 20,000 troops in response to a tsunami off western Sumatra, an explosive volcano in central Java and major floods in the province of West Papua. This is thanks largely to the territorial system.
> 
> Much is made of the ‘impunity’ of TNI members, who don’t fall under the jurisdiction of civil law. This is where most critics stop, implying that soldiers are somehow above and beyond any form of justice or legal censure. There’s little recognition of the fact that Indonesian soldiers, like our own, are subject to disciplinary action under a code of military justice which has legal standing within the hierarchy of Indonesia’s national laws.
> 
> Those commentators who recognise the military code of justice rarely credit that nowadays charges are laid, offenders convicted and sentences handed down more than ever before. Some critics complain that courts martial are infrequent, inconsistent and lack transparency. Justice is seen as slow in coming and sentences are slammed as lenient. Compared to what?
> 
> If the corollary is that the civil legal system is better equipped and able to mete out justice swiftly and incorruptibly to TNI offenders, this isn’t a perception shared by Joe Citizen across Indonesia. Many Indonesians hold their legal system in very low regard. In a 2010 article, _New Straits Times_columnist John McBeth reported that sentences imposed on TNI soldiers convicted of human rights abuses in Papua were harsher than those imposed by a US court martial on all but three of the eleven military police convicted of torture and abuse at Baghdad’s Abu Ghraib prison.
> 
> TNI is still in the business of doing business, much of it camouflaged nowadays as ‘cooperatives’ or ‘foundations’ and an indeterminate proportion of TNI businesses operate illegally. And herein lays another (perhaps legitimate) layer of dissatisfaction with the course of TNI reform. It’s often argued that denying TNI such funding sources will increase civil control, on the grounds that whoever holds the purse strings will necessarily call the shots.
> 
> That argument is tenuous. To see why, we need to look no further than the experience of our neighbours in Papua New Guinea and East Timor for lessons on how restive troops can become when they are underpaid, underfed and underemployed. Most of Indonesia’s defence budget is spent on salary increases and on replacing obsolete equipment. The operational budgets of military commanders, which cover everything from barracks maintenance to the training and sustainment of forces, are often, at least to some degree, self-funded. Until this is properly addressed, extracting TNI from business enterprises will be difficult. It’s clear that the inter-ministerial body set up in October 2009 to oversee the takeover of TNI enterprises by other government departments has had little impact. TNI Inc. will likely be around for some years yet.
> 
> Most critics concede that the lion’s share of military reform achieved since the start of the reform era has been at the initiative of the TNI leadership itself, notably General Wiranto and General Endriartono Sutarto. When reform was thrust upon it, TNI responded by abruptly withdrawing from all forms of active politics and disassociating itself from the former ruling Golkar Party, by abolishing the system of sinecures in provincial government and civil administration for high-ranking officers, surrendering its one-third of seats in the People’s Consultative Assembly and formulating its own philosophical basis to guide future reforms, known as the ‘New Paradigm’.
> 
> But in recent years the pace of reform has stalled and some commentators warn of possible backsliding, noting that military reform is reversible. They’re right, of course, but they’re less accurate in sheeting home blame to TNI for this drift. Instead, the administration and the National Parliament must bear the principal responsibility for enacting and enforcing legislation, which has been painfully slow in all public sectors during President Yudhoyono’s second term.
> 
> In my next post, I’ll address what yardsticks we might employ to better gauge the extent of TNI reform.
> 
> _Gary Hogan is a former Professor of Grand Strategy at the US National Defense University. He was the first foreigner to graduate from Indonesia’s Institute of National Governance (Lemhannas) and was Australia’s Defence Attaché to Indonesia 2009 to 2012. Image courtesy of Flickr user #PACOM_
> https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/henny-youngman-and-indonesian-military-reform-part-i/
> 
> Actually a very good article
> 
> Indonesian military reform: part II
> 2 Apr 2013|Gary Hogan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my last post, I argued that critics of Indonesian military (TNI) reform are taking too narrow a view of its progress. For most critics, the primary yardstick for measuring the success of TNI’s reform agenda has been a 2004 law, which laid out a roadmap and a timetable for recasting the military in line with modern liberal democratic norms. This is considered by many the ‘be all and end all’ metric for TNI reform.
> 
> All organisms, physical or organisational, continuously evolve. For example, our own defence force is currently engaged in organisational renewal and is undergoing cultural change. Even if TNI reform has inched forward by some standards, the wider process of post-New Order professionalisation has been progressing apace for 15 years. TNI modernisation and professionalism have been advanced with every TNI unit assigned to UN peacekeeping duties, with every officer trained at overseas staff colleges and with every training exercise involving modern armed forces. To discount this, or to view TNI reform exclusively through a blueprint laid down in 2004, demeans the impressive strides made by the Indonesian people and their body politic throughout the _Reformasi_ era. TNI has largely kept pace with political transformation.
> 
> All armed forces are, to a greater or lesser degree, reflections of their wider societies. Just as Indonesia has undergone fundamental change, so too has its military establishment. Assessing TNI reform as if trapped in a time capsule, without considering the shaping and influencing effects of wider societal and organisational developments, misses a fundamental factor in the equation.
> 
> In broad terms, we might consider three approaches to evaluating the process of internal reform by TNI since the fall of Suharto. The first is a comparison of TNI with other professional armies around the world. The second is a comparison of TNI today with its Suharto-era predecessor, the Angkatan Bersenjata Republik Indonesia (ABRI). A third approach is to benchmark military reform against the reforms achieved by other organs of Indonesia’s democracy, such as political reform, law and justice sector reform and economic reform.
> 
> Though by no means perfect, TNI measures up demonstrably well, by any reasonable standards, against the armies of the world’s most advanced democracies, against its New Order incarnation, ABRI, and also relative to other arms of Indonesian government. For example, TNI performed well compared to other Indonesian government organisations in terms of complaints received in 2010 by Indonesia’s National Human Rights Commission.
> 
> To be fair, TNI isn’t the only military force in which rogue elements, in isolated cases, abuse the human rights of civilians in the field. And fault lies not just with under-trained and poorly-led armed forces like the atrocious Bulgarian battalion in early 1990s Cambodia. One only has to recall scandals involving Italian and Belgian units in Somalia, along with abuses in the same UN operation which led to the disbanding of Canada’s elite Airborne Regiment.
> 
> In more recent times, the random murder and mutilation of Afghan civilians by self-appointed ‘death squads’ of the US 5th Stryker Combat Brigade, along with images of US Marines urinating on Taliban corpses, are stark and offensive reminders that all conflict can potentially bring out the worst in those waging it. There is absolutely no excuse when unaccountable power is employed malevolently against the helpless. But it happens, and overwhelmingly without official sanction. In the case of TNI, the incidence of such acts is becoming rarer.
> 
> The interrogation and torture of two suspected Papuan separatists with a knife and burning stick by TNI elements in 2010 was egregious and rightly drew international condemnation, along with an undertaking by the Indonesian President to bring the perpetrators to justice. But compared to the dozens of civilians killed in a Dili cemetery 20 years before, orchestrated by ABRI forces in East Timor, TNI respect for human rights is unarguably trending in the right direction.
> 
> This is rarely recognised by some critics of TNI reform, whose comments invariably focus on the milestones ahead, while failing to credit the path already travelled. So, how has TNI reform fared over the last 15 years? Compared to what? Compared to a range of benchmarks—it has done better than many critics maintain.
> 
> _Gary Hogan is a former Professor of Grand Strategy at the US National Defense University. He was the first foreigner to graduate from Indonesia’s Institute of National Governance (Lemhannas) and was Australia’s Defence Attaché to Indonesia 2009 to 2012. Image by Flickr user Commander, U.S. 7th fleet. _
> 
> 
> https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/indonesian-military-reform-part-ii/


Man, this is absolutely spot on. Down to a T.

MANY outsiders see still see TNI as 'The Infamous ABRI'. Their views regarding TNI is that it is an oppressing body, milking it's own people, inobedient tho the govt. If not that, they always set the 'professionalism standards' similar to what they think their own Armed Forces bodies have; International role, deployment rates, equipment, etc...

And EVERYTIME I come across a person who has this kind of mindset, I always explained how TNI is actually DESIRED by the people. I always spat out the examples of what TNI has done for the people, for the nation; renovating the schools, providing access to remote villages, helping those who are struggling economically when they can, being what people looks up to whenever a dispute goes on, etc...

And EVERYTIME, I lay out those words, those people will always go back to mentioning Seroja, '98, and even Papua (this one is kinda moot, IMO... Since they always seem to fail to notice how OPM is the actual oppressor of their people and a hinder of the region's development). It's funny to me, that they always oversee how 'some' of their own soldiers behave in Middle East..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Bugs

GraveDigger388 said:


> Man, this is absolutely spot on. Down to a T.
> 
> MANY outsiders see still see TNI as 'The Infamous ABRI'. Their views regarding TNI is that it is an oppressing body, milking it's own people, inobedient tho the govt. If not that, they always set the 'professionalism standards' similar to what they think their own Armed Forces bodies have; International role, deployment rates, equipment, etc...
> 
> And EVERYTIME I come across a person who has this kind of mindset, I always explained how TNI is actually DESIRED by the people. I always spat out the examples of what TNI has done for the people, for the nation; renovating the schools, providing access to remote villages, helping those who are struggling economically when they can, being what people looks up to whenever a dispute goes on, etc...
> 
> And EVERYTIME, I lay out those words, those people will always go back to mentioning Seroja, '98, and even Papua (this one is kinda moot, IMO... Since they always seem to fail to notice how OPM is the actual oppressor of their people and a hinder of the region's development). It's funny to me, that they always oversee how 'some' of their own soldiers behave in Middle East..



I've met those kind of people too. They are a bunch of ignorant SOBs and many of them don't deserve to be in any intellectual discussion. I usually don't bother putting myself in a defensive position. ( ibarat bulu tangkis kalo di smash terus pasti kita kebobolan). I put myself in offensive position. I attack back. Whoever they are, wherever they come from, religion, race, historical backgrounds, they are all subject to my offense. They expect me to debate in a symmetrical way, apple to apple. Excuse me? Siapa loe bikin peraturan debat? Jadi kalo mereka serang TNI, kenapa saya harus balik serang mereka tentang militer mereka? Suka2x saya mau serang mereka gimana.

BTW, that's a good article.


----------



## Svantana

Insight: An interview with the defense minister about Indonesia's defense strategy


----------



## Svantana

64 Years old KRI Dewa Ruci will be replaced by KRI Bima Suci

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Maenan baru Marinir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

Celebrating 72nd Independence Day of Indonesian Republic by MPU Konga TNI XXV-I/UNIFIL Task Force. Image credit to detik.


----------



## Nike

*AMERIKA SERIKAT SIAP GELAR LATIHAN MILITER BERSAMA TNI*
21 AUGUST 2017 DIANEKO_LC 4 COMMENTS


Rabu, 12 April 2017, Angkatan Darat Indonesia dan Amerika Serikat berencana memulai latihan bersama penggunaan helikopter Apache tahun ini. Duta Besar AS untuk Indonesia, Joseph R Donovan, mengatakan latihan ini dilakukan sebagai komitmen penguatan kerja sama militer antar kedua negara.

“Militer kedua negara akan mulai latihan bersama helikopter Apache yang baru saja dibeli Indonesia dari salah satu industri AS,” tutur Donovan.

Meski tak menjelaskan kapan waktu pastinya, Donovan memaparkan, latihan tersebut merupakan bagian dari latihan gabungan militer kedua negara yang telah berjalan sejak 2009, dikenal dengan misi Garuda Shield. Garuda Shield merupakan latihan bersama militer AS-Indonesia yang dilakukan selama dua minggu dengan tujuan meningkatkan kemampuan perang angkatan darat kedua negara.

Tak hanya kapabilitas perang, Donovan menuturkan, latihan bersama ini juga penting dilakukan untuk memperkuat koordinasi militer kedua negara, dalam menghadapi tak hanya ancaman militer saja, tapi juga bencana alam di kawasan. Selain Garuda Shield, Donovan mengtakan, sudah lebih dari 200 latihan gabungan dilakukan militer Indonesia-AS. Salah satunya yakni latihan Cope West yang dilangsungkan di Manado pada November 2016 lalu.

_Photo : Apache Angkatan Darat Amerika Serikat tiba di Indonesia, 20 Agustus 2017. (defence.pk)_

_Sumber : KR Jogja_


----------



## mandala

"First Round Kill" - Leopard 2RI MBT Live Firing. Credit to Yonkav 8.

https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagra...21_1662260063845738_3840308410302070784_n.mp4


----------



## Nike

*Drone yang Ditemukan Ternyata Target Uji Misil Starstreak*

22 Agustus 2017





Drone Banshee yang terkena tembakan misil Starstreak namun tidak telak (photo : SindoNews) 

*Drone yang Ditemukan di Pantai Ternyata Milik Inggris*

GARUT - Pesawat tanpa awak yang ditemukan warga Desa Purbayani Kecamatan Caringin, Kabupaten Garut ternyata milik negara Inggris. Drone itu jatuh ke laut saat dilaksanakan uji coba misil Starstreak bersama Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa (Lapan), dan Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) RI.

Informasi yang diperoleh menyebutkan, uji coba misil Starstreak dan drone Banshee yang merupakan pesawat tanpa awak, berlangsung di Landasan TNI AU Kampung Pangawaren, Desa Pamalayan, Kecamatan Cikelet, Kabupateb Garut pada Sabtu (19/8/2017) sekitar pukul 06.00 WIB.

Sebanyak 10 Starstreak milik Inggris rencananya diuji coba. Kegiatan yang dipimpin oleh Letkol Cpl Sujoko (Koordinator dari Menhan RI) dan Elan dari PT LEN, selaku koordinator lapangan itu, diikuti 70 orang, termasuk 13 ahli dari Inggris.

Hadir pula dalam kegiatan tersebut Danpusen Arhanud Kodiklat TNI AD Brigjen TNI Nurcahyanto, Dirpalad Brigjen TNI Sigid, Kapuslaik Baranahan Kemhan Laksamana TNI Edi, Waaspam Kasad Kolonel Kav Steve P, Dirma Ditjen kuad Han Kemhan Kol Cpl U Sumarsono, Waasops Kasad Kolonel Kav A Purboyo.

Kadislitbangad diwakilkan Pa Ahli Matum Kol Arh Budi Suharto, Dirbinsen Pusen Arhanud Kodiklat TNI AD Kol Arh Glasisus P, Atase pertahanan Inggris di Indonesia Natsaha Danyauno, Kepala Balai Lapan Cikelet R Lingga, dan lain-lain.





Baterai misil Starstreak TNI AD (photo : IMF)

Sekitar pukul 09.00 WIB, dilaksanakan penerbangan pesawat drone Banshee yg akan digunakan untuk sasaran Startstreak. Kemudian pada 09.30 WIB, dilakukan tembakan pertama misil Starstreak terhadap drone Banshee 4534 yang dijadikan sasaran dengan jarak sasaran 2,1 km. Jarak waktu tembak 4 detik dari landasan. Namun hasilnya, tembakan itu meleset.

Selanjutnya pada 10.50 Wib dilaksanakan tembakan kedua. Uji coba kedua ini pun gagal, tembakan Starstreak tak mengenai sasaran. Kegiatan uji coba Starstreak tidak dilanjutkan karena dua kali tembakan tidak tepat sasaran. Sehingga sisa delapan roket batal diuji coba.

"Jadi benar drone itu bagian dari kegiatan uji coba misil Starstreak yang dilaksanakan oleh Kemhan dan Lapan. Saat ini, drone yang ditemukan warga sudh diambil oleh pihak Kemhan," kata Kabid Humas Polda Jabar Kombes Pol Yusri Yunus, Senin (21/8/2017). 

(SindoNews)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

https://news.okezone.com/read/2017/...n-dalam-pembelian-pesawat-tempur-sukhoi-su-35

isinya barang full diskon jangan heran


----------



## Nike

V 150 TNI AD in Papua


----------



## ground zero

Barang standart aja alhamdulilah


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*TNI AL AKAN BANGUN DERMAGA DI SANGIHE*
22 AUGUST 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Komandan Pangkalan TNI AL Tahuna, Kolonel Pelaut Setyo Widodo, menyatakan, mereka akan segera membangun dermaga di Kabupaten Kepulauan Sangihe, Provinsi Sulawesi Utara.

Menurut dia, di Tahuna, Selasa, pembangunan dermaga TNI AL di sana menjadi kebutuhan untuk kabupaten Sangihe sebab selama ini kapal-kapal perang TNI AL memakai dermaga pelabuhan sipil jika merapat di sana.

“Sebagai daerah perbatasan Kabupaten Sangihe akan dibangun dermaga khusus untuk armada TNI AL,” kata dia.

Rencana pembangunan dermaga kata dia sudah mendapat dukungan dari pemerintah Kabupaten Sangihe yang menyiapkan lahan.

Lahan yang disiapkan pemerintah kabupaten berada di wilayah selatan kepulauan Sangihe. “Kami bersama Bupati Tahuna, Pak Jabes Gaghana, sudah meninjau lokasi yang akan digunakan untuk TNI AL,” kata dia.

_Photo : KRI Frans Kaisiepo 368 (Bryan Aitkehead)_

_Sumber : Antara_


----------



## Svantana

*Indonesia to buy $1.14 billion worth of Russian Suhkoi SU-35 fighter jets*
August 22, 2017 | 1:55 PM

by Reuters





*Jakarta:* Indonesia will buy 11 Sukhoi fighter jets worth $1.14 billion from Russia in exchange for cash and Indonesian commodities, two cabinet ministers said on Tuesday.

The Southeast Asian country has pledged to ship up to $570 million worth of commodities in addition to cash to pay for the Suhkoi SU-35 fighter jets, which are expected to be delivered in stages starting in two years.

Indonesian Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita said in a joint statement with Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu that details of the type and volume of commodities were "still being negotiated". Previously he had said the exports could include palm oil, tea, and coffee.

The deal is expected to be finalised soon between Indonesian state trading company PT Perusahaan Perdangangan Indonesia and Russian state conglomerate Rostec.

Russia is currently facing a new round of U.S.-imposed trade sanctions.

Meanwhile, Southeast Asia's largest economy is trying to promote its palm oil products amid threats of a cut in consumption by European Union countries. Indonesia is also trying to modernise its ageing air force after a string of military aviation accidents.

Indonesia, which had a $411 million trade surplus with Russia in 2016, wants to expand bilateral cooperation in tourism, education, energy, technology and aviation among others.

http://timesofoman.com/article/1155...orth-of-Suhkoi-SU-35-fighter-jets-from-Russia

*Masih Dirakit, Dua Tahun Lagi 11 Sukhoi SU-35 Mengudara di Indonesia*
SELASA, 22 AUG 2017 17:00 | EDITOR : DIMAS RYANDI





Sukhoi SU-35 saat bermanuver di udara. _(istimewa)_


Berita Terkait

Ini Spesifikasi Sukhoi SU-35 Hasil Barter dengan Hasil Kebun
Panglima TNI Buka-bukan, Menhan: Jangan Buat Saya Ribut!
JawaPos.com - Indonesia akan memiliki pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-35 sebanyak 11 unit. Hal ini setelah pemerintah Indonesia dan Rusia sepakat melakukan imbal beli.

Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Ryamizard Ryacudu mengatakan, Indonesia akan kedatangan pesawat tempur dengan mesin ganda tersebut pada 2019 nanti. Karena, saat ini butuh waktu untuk merakit pesawat itu.

“Dua tahun ini (pesawat Sukhoi SU-35 datang) karena ini barang baru bukan bekas," ujar Ryamizard dalam konfrensi pers di Kantor Kemenhan, Jakarta, Selasa (22/8).

Indonesia sesungguhnya juga ingin membeli 13 unit pesawat buatan Rusia itu. Namun itu tidak bisa dilakukan lantaran Indonesia memiliki kebutuhan lain. “Sebenarnya Indonesia bisa membeli 13 unit juga," katanya.

‎Sebelumnya, Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu mengatakan, pembelian 11 unit pesawat Sukhoi SU-35 tersebut untuk meningkatkan pertahanan dan keamanan di dalam negeri. Selain itu juga untuk menggantikan pesawat F-5 Tiger.

Ryamizard mengatakan, satu pesawat Sukhoi tersebut seharga 90 miliar dolar AS‎. Sehingga total harga 11 unit pesawat itu 990 miliar dolar AS. 

Namun demikian Indonesia tidak akan membayar semua pesawat tersebut dengan uang, melainkan setengahnya dengan hasil bumi yang dimiliki Indonesia.

‎Sementara Menteri Perdangangan (Mendag) Enggartiasto Lukita mengatakan, sampai saat ini pihaknya belum merinci apa saja hasil bumi yang akan dibayar guna membeli Sukhoi tersebut. Pasalnya masih melakukan pembahasan.

(cr2/JPC)
http://www.jawapos.com/read/2017/08...n-lagi-11-sukhoi-su-35-mengudara-di-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Free Fall Exercise Indonesia Marine*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Mainan baru bakal datang 

*Helikopter Mi-26T2 Segera Perkuat Jajaran Alutsista TNI AD*

23 Agustus 2017





Mi-26T2 Halo (photo : Egor Naumenko)

Kebutuhan helikopter angkut berat tentu tak bisa ditawar untuk menunjang operasional TNI. Setelah sebelumnya menggunakan Mil Mi-17 V5, Puspenerbad TNI AD sebagai elemen kavaleri udara nasional dikabarkan t engah dalam proses menerima helikopter angkut raksasa Mil Mi-26T2 dari Rusia pada tahun 2018 - 2019.





Helikopter angkut berat Mi-26T2 (photo : Kirik)

Dari sejarahnya, Mil Mi-26 mulai dirancang pada awal 1970 oleh biro desain Mil Moscow Helicopter Plant . Dari bobotnya yang ekstra besar dan punya kemampuan mengangkut kargo lewat sling seberat 12 t on, Mi-26T2 awalnya diperuntukkan untuk mendukung pekerjaan konstruksi berat, pembangunan jembatan, dan pemasangan transmisi listrik. Saat memasuki tahap pembuatan, Mi-26T2 diproduksi oleh Rostvertol, yakni dengan terbang perdana pada 14 Desember 1977.






Mil Mi-26T2 juga dikenal sebagai helikopter pertama di dunia yang menggunakan rotor utama dengan delapan bilah baling-baling. Sumber tenaganya dipasok dari dua mesin turboshaft Lotarev D-136 yang masing-masing mesin mampu menghasilkan tenaga 8.500 kW (11.399 shp). Dalam spesifikasinya, helikopter ini tidak dilengkapi dengan persenjataan, dan sudah lumrah bila Mi-26 dalam operasinya mendapat kawalan dari helikopter gunship.

(Majalah Palagan Maret 2017)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

Gaes ini hoax nda? serempretan sama truk ngangkutin kardus.


----------



## Svantana

MarveL said:


> Gaes ini hoax nda? serempretan sama truk ngangkutin kardus.



Akibat laka tersebut tank Leopard mengalami rusak bodi sebelah kanan bagian tutup roda rantai Advance Modular Armour Protection ( AMAP) sedangkan truk BE 9298 FA diamankan di pos lantas tegineneng selanjutnya untuk rombongan mobil tronton tank Leopard melanjutkan perjalananya ke Baturaja dalam rangka latihan.

http://www.targethukum.info/2017/07/truk-bersenggolan-dengan-tronton.html
dapet dari kaskus om, semoga aja hoax


----------



## mandala

PT Sentra Surya Ekajaya P2 Commando Armored Vehicle + Reutech RCWS. Credit to ARC.
















http://arcinc.id/?p=1663

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

3 MI-26 dan 4 Chinook #kabarnya

MI-26 akan gabung di Skad 31 menemani heli Ruskie lainnya






#UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Navy Helps in Search for Missing Sailors After US Warship Collision




*Jakarta.* The Indonesian Navy participates in a search for victims after a United States warship collided with an oil tanker east of Singapore on Monday morning (21/08).

The collision of the USS John S. McCain and the Liberian-flagged tanker Alnic MC has left 10 sailors missing.

"The [Indonesian] Navy is searching for victims with maritime patrol aircraft," Fourth Naval Base spokesman Maj. Josdy Damopoli said in Tanjungpinang, Riau Islands, on Tuesday, as quoted by state news agency Antara.

He said two warships were deployed in addition to the airplanes, as the search areas have been extended, since water current might have carried the victims to Bintan, Riau Islands.

"The search is not only at sea, but also in mangrove forests on the shoreline," he added.

According to Fourth Naval Base commander Ribut Eko Suyatno, the Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency and the Royal Malaysian Navy have deployed one ship and two fast boats in the rescue mission, while Singapore sent its navy's patrol ships RSS Gallant and RSS Resilence, and Police Coast Guard vessel Basking Shark.

"One Sea Hawk helicopter from the USS John S. McCain is also used in the search," he said


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Svantana said:


> Akibat laka tersebut tank Leopard mengalami rusak bodi sebelah kanan bagian tutup roda rantai Advance Modular Armour Protection ( AMAP) sedangkan truk BE 9298 FA diamankan di pos lantas tegineneng selanjutnya untuk rombongan mobil tronton tank Leopard melanjutkan perjalananya ke Baturaja dalam rangka latihan.
> 
> http://www.targethukum.info/2017/07/truk-bersenggolan-dengan-tronton.html
> dapet dari kaskus om, semoga aja hoax


Saya kurang paham apakah bagian tutup / skirting paling ujung itu bagian dari modul AMAP atau tidak tapi lapisan AMAP itu bagian dalamnya memang hollow dan didesain untuk hancur sambil memicu proyektil/warhead agar meledak diluar plat baja asli/body tank. Jadi kalau kena tembak, modul AMAPnya akan hancur tapi nggak tembus kedalam lambung.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia outlines details of Su-35 offset programme

The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) has disclosed further details regarding its countertrade and offset programmes with Russia to support its planned purchase of 11 Sukhoi Su-35 'Flanker-E' multirole combat aircraft.






In a press release on 22 August, the MoD confirmed that the Su-35 procurement programme is worth USD1.14 billion, and that half of the contract's value – about _USD570 million – will be financed through a counter-trade programme._

The MoD added that a further _35% of the value, about USD400 million, will be sourced through an offset programme_. The Indonesian government will pay the remainder of approximately _USD170 million in cash_.

The details of the offset programme were not revealed, although _Jane's_ understands that this will be centred on facilitating Russian technology transfers to support localised maintenance, repair, and overhaul (MRO) of the aircraft. The work will be undertaken by state-owned aerospace company PT Dirgantara Indonesia.

The MoD additionally provided details on the expected commodities it will export to Russia as part of the countertrade obligation. According to the ministry, these include palm oil, rubber, machinery, coffee, cocoa, textiles, tea, footwear, processed fish, furniture, copra, paper, and spices. A number of unidentified defence products will additionally be exported to Russia, said the MoD.

The statement added that details related to offset and countertrade are expected to be finalised in the near future, through an agreement signed earlier in August between Rostec, the holding group for Russia's defence industry, and Indonesia's state trading company PT Perusahaan Perdagangan Indonesia. The contract for procurement of the Su-35s is expected to be signed by the two countries subsequent to this agreement.

_http://www.janes.com/article/73295/indonesia-outlines-details-of-su-35-offset-programme_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GraveDigger388

Svantana said:


> Akibat laka tersebut tank Leopard mengalami rusak bodi sebelah kanan bagian tutup roda rantai Advance Modular Armour Protection ( AMAP) sedangkan truk BE 9298 FA diamankan di pos lantas tegineneng selanjutnya untuk rombongan mobil tronton tank Leopard melanjutkan perjalananya ke Baturaja dalam rangka latihan.
> 
> http://www.targethukum.info/2017/07/truk-bersenggolan-dengan-tronton.html
> dapet dari kaskus om, semoga aja hoax


Itu kalo beneran terus itu kesalahan truk nya, disuruh ganti gak sih? Kebayang disuruh ganti panel AMAP...

Mudah2an gak apa2..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Indonesian procurement military equipment talk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Welcome Home KRI Nagapasa (403)

Credit Photo KRI FKO.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Svantana

In 2018, the budget of the Ministry of Defense has decreased considerably. In 2017, Kemhan's realized budget is estimated to reach Rp 119.9 billion. But the budget in 2018 is set at only Rp 105.8 billion.

But the allocation budget for the domestic defense industry rose from 20% of the budget to 40% of the total budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*INDONESIA BERENCANA MEMPRODUKSI 12 UNIT KAPAL SELAM*
23 AUGUST 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT


Saat ini KRI Nagapasa (403) yang merupakan kapal selam pertama yang berhasil diproduksi PT. PAL bekerjasama dengan Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME), tengah dalam perjalanan ke tanah air.

Rencananya kapal selam itu tiba di Indonesia pekan depan.

Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan), Ryamizard Ryacudu, menyebut setelahnya akan ada dua unit kapal selam lagi yang akan diproduksi yang mana produksi terakhir mayoritasnya adalah hasil karya anak negeri.

Lalu setelah itu akan ada 12 unit lagi yang akan diproduksi.

“Nanti yang ketiga di Surabaya (produksinya), selanjutnya kita buat dua belas unit,” ujar Ryamizard Ryacudu kepada wartawan di kantor Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan), Jakarta Pusat, Selasa (22/8/2017).

KRI Nagapasa adalah kapal selam kelas cakra, yang nilai per unitnya mencapai 1,1 miliar dollar Amerika Serikat (AS) 1.400 ton.

KRI Nagapasa termasuk kapal selam jenis Type 209/140, yang bertenaga disel dan elektrik.

Kapal selam tersebut umumnya menggunakan tenaga disel untuk melaju di permukaan sembari mengisi baterai dan menggunakan tenaga baterai saat melaju di bawah permukaan laut.

Kelebihan dari menggunakan tenaga dari baterai untuk memutar baling-baling saat kapal selam berada di bawah permukaan laut, adalah kapal selam bisa melaju lebih senyap.

Dengan kekuatan 4 x 120-cell batteries, kapal selam tersebut bisa melaju hingga 21,5 knots saat berada di bawah permukaan laut.

Kapal selam yang teknologinya diadopsi dari teknologi Jerman itu, merupakan kapal selam dengan Latest Combat System, Enhanced Operating System, Non-hull Penetrating Mast and Comfortable Accomodation, serta dilengkapi dengan peluncur torpedo yang mampu meluncurkan torpedo 533 mm dan peluru kendali anti kapal permukaan.

Rencanannya kapal selam produksi kedua akan rampung pada tahun ini.

Sementara kapal selam produksi terakhir yang mayoritasnya adalah buah tangan anak negeri, akan rampung pada tahun 2018 ini.

Mengenai proyek selanjutnya yakni produksi 12 unit kapal selam, Ryamizrad Ryacudu belum bisa memastikan waktunya.

“Ya bertahap lah, tunggu saja,” katanya.

_Photo : Type 214 S-120 Papanikolis Yunani (forum.sub-driver.com)_

_Sumber : Tribunnews_

Advertisements

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

...
Rusia melalui kontrak perdagangan itu menyediakan fasilitas pendamping. Dari kontrak bernilai USD1,14 miliar, hanya USD990 juta yang digunakan membeli pesawat. Sisanya dipergunakan membuat hangar yang memiliki fasilitas perawatan dan persenjataan Sukhoi di Indonesia. 
...

_http://m.metrotvnews.com/news/news/MkMjWjvK-menhan-idealnya-indonesia-punya-1-skuadron-sukhoi_


Rantis Komodo dan Self Propelled Howitzer TRF-1 Caesar 155mm Yonarmed 9/Kostrad Resimen Armed 2/Sthira Yudha "Wira Prakarsa Bhakti"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Construction of 4th KCR-60 missile boat at PT.PAL Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gondes

Hi All..
Good to see you all again..

*Rusia berkomentar soal pembelian Su-35 Indonesia*
Rabu, 23 Agustus 2017 14:37 WIB | 3.280 Views




Sukhoi Su-35S Flanker E Angkatan Udara Rusia. Berbeda dengan versi ekspornya, Rusia mengoperasikan varian S dari Sukhoi Su-35 ini, yang juga tidak memiliki subvarian kursi ganda. Sukhoi Su-35 Flanker E menjadi salah satu andalan ekspor industri pertahanan negara itu. (wikipedia.org)

... tentu saja akan menguntungkan kedua negara... Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Duta Besar Rusia untuk Indonesia, Mikhail Galuzin, berkomentar tentang rencana pembelian pesawat tempur Sukhoi Su-35 Indonesia. Kremlin mengklaim tidak pernah mengaitkan atau menerapkan persyaratan non teknis sebagaimana negara lain. 

"Kerja sama ini menunjukkan bahwa Rusia siap menjadi sekutu militer yang bisa diandalkan Indonesia. Kami tidak menerapkan syarat-syarat politik tertentu untuk penjualan pesawat tempur ini, tidak seperti negara lain yang tentu Anda sudah tahu siapa," kata Galuzin, kepada sejumlah wartawan, di Jakarta, Rabu.

Sebelumnya pada Selasa, Menteri Pertahanan, Ryamizard Ryacudu, mengumumkan Indonesia berencana membeli 11 pesawat tempur Sukhoi Su-35 buatan Rusia senilai 1,14 milyar dolar Amerika Serikat atau sekitar Rp15,3 trilyun. Dia didampingi Menteri Perdagangan, Enggartiasto Lukita.

Hampir setengah dari harga itu akan dibayar dalam bentuk komoditas perkebunan, di antaranya karet, kelapa sawit, dan kopi.

UU Nomor 16/2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan mensyaratkan berbagai hal pada tiap akuisisi sistem kesenjataan dari luar negeri, di antaranya kewajiban off set, imbal dagang, transfer teknologi, partisipasi industri pertahanan dalam negeri, hingga bebas dari intervensi politik negara pembuat.

Pada 1999, Amerika Serikat mengembargo Indonesia soal persenjataan pasca Peristiwa Santa Cruz (1991) dengan ujungnya pada pemisahan Provinsi Timor Timur. Embargo itu baru dicabut pada 2006 lalu.

Selain itu, Amerika Serikat juga pernah menerapkan langkah serupa kepada China, Argentina, Iran, dan Rusia sendiri.

Pada sisi lain, Rusia juga diberi sanksi Uni Eropa menyusul tuduhan aneksasi mereka di Semenanjung Krimea pada 2013. Sanksi ini cukup memukul Rusia yang kemudian gencar mencari pasar bagi produk-produk mereka.

"Kesepakatan pembelian senjata ini menunjukkan kepada publik Indonesia bahwa Rusia adalah sekutu yang bekerja sama dengan prinsip saling menghormati tanpa melibatkan persoalan politik," kata Galuzin.

"Kesepakatan ini tentu saja akan menguntungkan kedua negara," kata dia.

Namun demikian, Galuzin mengabaikan fakta bahwa negaranya sendiri juga menerapkan embargo terhadap Pakistan dengan motivasi politik; persis Amerika Serikat. Embargo itu sudah dicabut pada 2014 lalu.

Menurut majalah The Diplomat, sikap keras Moskow terhadap Islamabad sudah dimulai sejak masa Perang Dingin. Saat itu, politik luar negeri Pakistan lebih condong ke koalisi NATO, sementara Uni Soviet memilih India sebagai aksis politik regional di Asia Selatan.

Sukhoi Su-35 (NATO: _Flanker E_ atau _Super Flanker_) menjadi salah satu andalan ekspor Rusia, dengan dua negara yang hampir pasti menerima pesawat tempur pengembangan Sukhoi Su-27/30 _Flanker_, yaitu Indonesia dan China. 

Di ASEAN, ada tiga negara yang mengoperasikan Sukhoi Su-27/30 _Flanker_, yaitu Indonesia, Vietnam, dan Malaysia. 
Editor: Ade Marboen

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ground zero

Svantana said:


> Indonesian procurement military equipment talk



the video not available on this site


----------



## Var Dracon

Our 1960s KRI Alugoro submarine with submarine lauched antiship missile SS-N-3c Shaddock (cred : Indomiliter) 








Sorry no clearer images

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Cobham Wins KF-X Weapons Carriage & Release Award from KAI*

24 Agustus 2017





Cobham Missile Eject Launcher (photo : Cobham)

Cobham has been awarded a contract in excess of £7M from Korean Aerospace Industries Ltd (KAI) to provide weapons carriage and release equipment for the future KF-X next-generation indigenous multi-role fighter aircraft.

Cobham Mission Systems will deliver by the year 2020 an undisclosed number of Missile Eject Launcher (MEL) units to KAI for KF-X, which is targeted for entry into service by 2025 to replace the Republic of Korea Air Force’s current F-4 and F-5 fleet.

“Cobham’s MEL is an established market leader and continues to deliver consistently high performance and reliable service,” Ken Kota, Senior Vice President, General Manager of Cobham Mission Systems Wimborne said. “It is a highly robust, long stroke ejection system that allows the interchangeable carriage and release of either Meteor or AMRAAM air-to-air missiles without role change.”

(Cobham)

Bisa buat release meteor atau amraam

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

TNI helped to open new inspection roads along Malaysian and Kalimantan border in Kalbar




Pembukaan jalan ini dibantu oleh anggota TNI. (Dok Kementerian PUPR)




Pembangunan kawasan perbatasan menjadi salah satu fokus perhatian dari pemerintahan Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi). Jokowi menyiapkan daerah perbatasan menjadi titik baru pertumbuhan ekonomi Indonesia. (Dok Kementerian PUPR)




Sekretaris Utama Badan Nasional Pengelola Perbatasan (BNPP), Hadi Prabowo, mengatakan salah satu yang menjadi perhatian saat ini adalah pembukaan atau pembangunan jalan di tiga kawasan perbatasan Indonesia, yakni Kalimantan, Nusa Tenggara Timur (NTT) dan Papua. (Dok Kementerian PUPR)




Hingga saat ini, dari panjang jalan paralel perbatasan Kalimantan 1.920,1 km, yang sudah terbangun atau terbuka ada 1.619,2 km, sedangkan yang belum tembus atau terbuka ada 300,9 km. (Dok Kementerian PUPR)

Opening new roads mean better logistic efforts and like of communication and reduce the workloads of our Helicopter fleets to transporting logistic to our troops in border stations. The other use is to made easier our troops to move from central industrial cities in Kalimantan towards border in case a crisis appear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

looks like the drill is comence now, i saw black hawk and apache with mi 17 as fore plane fly from halim just now


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_http://index.bhayangkaraperdana-news.com/index.php/9-internasional_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

TNI AD ordering more M113 as they had bren plotted as the Mechanized Army mainstay units besides Anoa

















Aside from M113 TNI AD confirmed purchased addition of ASTROS and Cesar along with Pandur and Mi26

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Penyidik KPK Cek Fisik Heli AW-101

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArdBeast

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 420417
> 
> 
> The MoD additionally provided details on the expected commodities it will export to Russia as part of the countertrade obligation. According to the ministry, these include palm oil, rubber, machinery, coffee, cocoa, textiles, tea, footwear, processed fish, furniture, copra, paper, and spices. *A number of unidentified defence products will additionally be exported to Russia, said the MoD.*



Kira2 apa produk han yg diekspor ke Rusia? Small arms? Produknya Sritex?


----------



## Var Dracon

barjo said:


> looks like the drill is comence now, i saw black hawk and apache with mi 17 as fore plane fly from halim just now



These, right? Credit to Muhanmmad Khalifaturrozi

















Apaches, Mi-17s, and Blackhawks. Pretty legit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## devillianangel

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=339670289790293

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*PULAU BATEK NTT JADI LOKASI STRATEGIS PANGKALAN MILITER*
24 AUGUST 2017 DIANEKO_LC 2 COMMENTS




_Pulau Batek NTT Jadi Lokasi Strategis Pangkalan Militer. (Antara)_

Kepala Seksi Teritorial Korem 161/Wira Sakti, Letnan Kolonel Infantri Afson Sirait, mengatakan, Pulau Batek di perbatasan Indonesia dengan Timor Leste menjadi lokasi strategis bagi pembangunan pangkalan militer Indonesia.

“Pulau Batek merupakan pulau yang strategis bagi pangakalan militer kita makanya sampai saat ini tetap dipertahankan dalam persoalan sengketa lahan perbatasan Indonesia-Timor Leste pada sejumlah titik di Pulau Timor,” katanya, di Kupang, Rabu.

Saat ini, kata dia, Pulau Batek yang berada di depan Pos Pengamanan Perbatasan Napan Atas, di Kabupaten Timor Tengah Utara, dijaga pasukan Korps Marinir TNI AL didukung TNI AD.

Pulau Batek, lanjutnya, dari hasil peta topografi TNI AD merupakan wilayah yang menguntungkan bagi Indonesia.

“Sementara kalau versi kita dari traktat itu kita ambil sudut kompasnya dari teluk wilayah Indonesia, makanya sampai sekarang tetap dipertahankan,” katanya.

_Sumber : Antara_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

madokafc said:


> TNI AD ordering more M113 as they had bren plotted as the Mechanized Army mainstay units besides Anoa
> 
> View attachment 420605
> 
> View attachment 420606
> 
> View attachment 420607
> View attachment 420608
> 
> 
> Aside from M113 TNI AD confirmed purchased addition of ASTROS and Cesar along with Pandur and Mi26


*2018, TNI beli 50 Unit Ranpur Baru*
Posted on 24/08/2017 by Iwan Hermawan






RAPBN 2018 telah dipublikasi. Dalam rancangan anggaran tersebut Kementrian Pertahanan mendapatkan posisi kedua yang terbesar setelah Kementerian PU dan Perumahan Rakyat. Namun demikian, jumlah dana yang dianggarkan menurun dibandingkan tahun 2017. Tahun 2018 nanti anggaran Kemhan hanya mendapat jatah Rp 105.874,6 miliar. Ini menunjukkan penurunan sebesar 11,8 persen jika dibandingkan dengan perkiraan realisasi dalam tahun 2017 sebesar Rp 119.975,1 miliar. Namun demikian, program modernisasi dan tetap menjadi prioritas. Salah satunya adalah pengadaan 50 unit kendaraan tempur untuk TNI Angkatan Darat.

TNI Angkatan Darat sendiri diketahui memiliki sejumlah rencana pengadaan. Diantaranya adalah penambahan meriam Caesar dan roket Astros, pengadaan heli Mi-26, panser Pandur dan lain sebagainya. Namun pengadaan-pengadaan tersebut merupakan pengadaan melalui pinjaman luar negeri, yang tak sepenuhnya bergantung pada dana APBN. Lalu pertanyaannya, 50 unit ranpur apakah yang akan dibeli tersebut?





ARCinc mendapat sedikit bocoran bahwa ranpur tersebut adalah M-113. Kemungkinan ranpur M-113 yang dibeli nantinya berasal dari Italia, yang kemudian diperbarui di Belgia, sebelum dikirim ke Indonesia. Tampaknya, di masa depan, tulang punggung infantri mekanis TNI-AD memang akan bertumpu ke ranpur M-113. Karena itulah, kebutuhan atas ranpur ini pun terus bertambah.

Selain itu, seperti terlihat dalam Latancab TNI AD 2017, M-113 membuktikan mampu bergerak cepat mengimbangi Leopard di segala medan. Kabin yang cukup lapang dan olah gerak inilah yang membuat banyak prajurit infantri jatuh cinta. Sehingga tidak heran jika nantinya 50 unit ranpur yang akan dibeli melalui dana APBN.

Selain matra darat, modernisasi matra laut dan udara melalui dana APBN juga dijabarkan. Untuk TNI-AL akan dilakukan pembelian 10 unit alutsista berupa KRI atau KAL atau Ranpur. Sementara untuk matra udara, prioritasnya adalah modernisasi pusat komando Kohanudnas.

http://arcinc.id/?p=1668

50 units M-113 possibly from Italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Senjata Pindad Dipakai Kombatan ISIS Marawi

_Bagaimana SS1 produksi BUMN Pindad bisa pindah tangan begitu jauh dan dipakai milisi ISIS di Marawi dan Sultan Kudarat?

*readmore:* https://tirto.id/senjata-pindad-dipakai-kombatan-isis-marawi-cvi3









_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Var Dracon said:


> These, right? Credit to Muhanmmad Khalifaturrozi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apaches, Mi-17s, and Blackhawks. Pretty legit.


You bet bro!!! awsome!!!


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> 50 units M-113 possibly from Italy.


Are we getting Arisgator ?


Out of 9 units C-130H ex RAAF slotted for TNI AU, 7 units has been delivered. 2 more currently undergoing refurbishment by Airbus which planned to be delivered by march 2018.

http://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage/...ntenance-process-ex-raaf-aircraft?language=id

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*KABUPATEN TANGGAMUS CALON PUSAT INDUSTRI ALUTSISTA*
25 AUGUST 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT




_Ryamizard Ryacudu (Istimewa)_

Rencana pemerintah memusatkan industri pertahanan di Lampung terus dimatangkan. Kemarin, Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Ryamizard Ryacudu menggelar kunjungan kerja ke Kabupaten Tanggamus.

Secara khusus, Ryamizard meninjau Kawasan Industri Maritim (KIM). Selain itu, dia juga melakukan _anjau silau_ ke Kebandakhan Limau, Pekon Padangkhatu, Kecamatan Limau.

Turut mendampingi Ryamizard, Dirut PT PAL Budiman, Dirut PT Pindad Abraham Mose, dan Dirut PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) Budi Santoso. Hadir pula Pangdam II Sriwijaya Mayjen A.M. Putranto, Danrem 043/Garuda Hitam Kolonel (Inf.) Hadi Basuki, dan Dandenpom II/3 Lampung Letkol CPM Tri Handaka.

Rombongan Menhan disambut Wakil Bupati Tanggamus Hi. Samsul Hadi, M.Pd.I. Dia didampingi Dandim 0424 Letkol (Inf.) Hista Soleh Harahap dan Kapolres Tanggamus AKBP Alfis Suhaili.

Sebelum ke rumah adat, Menhan beserta rombongan memantau KIM dengan menggunakan dua helikopter. Yaitu helikopter Bell 429 milik PT Whitesky Aviation dan MI-17 milik TNI Angkatan Darat. Pantauan udara dilakukan sekitar 15 menit.

Dalam sambutannya, Ryamizard mengatakan, industri pertahanan yang ada di Pulau Jawa sudah tak layak. Karenanya, Kemenhan menggelar survei ke beberapa daerah. Tujuannya untuk menentukan lokasi yang cocok guna membangun industri pertahanan.

’’Dan, KIM ini lokasinya cocok. Sebab dari segi lahannya luas, lautnya tidak dangkal, dan tidak terlalu rawan dengan gempa. Cocok untuk membuat pabrik kapal selam. Karena daerah selatan rawan gempa. Sedangkan wilayah lain, lautnya dangkal. Kami akan melaporkan ini kepada presiden,” kata putra daerah Lampung tersebut.

Dikatakannya, produk industri pertahanan Indonesia sudah diakui kualitasnya oleh dunia internasional. Hal itu terbukti dengan adanya beberapa negara yang membeli produk alutsista (alat utama sistem persenjataan) dari Indonesia.

’’Kawasan industri maritim ini nantinya berdiri tiga perusahaan BUMN, yakni PT Pindad, PT PAL, dan PT DI,” terang Ryamizard.

Wabup Tanggamus Samsul Hadi mengatakan, masyarakat telah lama menantikan pembangunan KIM. Yakni terhitung sudah enam tahun. Untuk itu melalui kunker Menhan ini, ia berharap pembangunan KIM dapat segera terealisasi.

’’Kabupaten Tanggamus memiliki potensi sumber daya alam yang besar. Salah satunya bakal lokasi pembangunan KIM di Batu Balai, Pekon Ketapang, Kecamatan Limau. Untuk itu, kami berharap KIM ini bisa segera dibangun,” kata Samsul.

Dalam _anjau silau_ tersebut, Menhan yang memiliki gelar adat Suntan Tuan Kacamarga menerima secara simbolis surat pernyataan penguasaan fisik bidang tanah (sporadik). Surat itu diberikan Suntan Pengikhan Adat II Limau Junait Fihri.

Junait Fihri mengatakan, kunjungan Ryamizard merupakan sejarah di Pekon Padangkhatu. Menurut dia, Kebandakhan Limau yang terdiri dari 62 marga mendukung rencana pemerintah. Hal ini diwujudkan dengan hibah tanah kepada negara seluas 10.500-an hektare (ha).

’’Kami mendukung program pemerintah dalam rencananya untuk membangun kawasan industri maritim yang kebetulan bertempat di pekon kami. Semoga hal ini cepat terealisasi. Karena dengan terealisasinya pembangunan kawasan industri maritim, otomatis berdampak untuk kemajuan pembangunan Provinsi Lampung khususnya Kecamatan Limau, Kabupaten Tanggamus,” kata dia.

_Sumber : Radar Lampung_


----------



## StandForInsaf

do Indonesians consider *gajah mada* as hero or villain ?


----------



## Var Dracon

StandForInsaf said:


> do Indonesians consider *gajah mada* as hero or villain ?



Not hero, not villain. But one of our ancestors (pendahulu) . I never heard GM reputed as a hero, but correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## katarabhumi

StandForInsaf said:


> do Indonesians consider *gajah mada* as hero or villain ?



Javanese in particular see him as hero and so are Indonesian in general -thanks to history lesson since elementary school. All see him (more as) hero except maybe the Sundanese.


----------



## Nike

StandForInsaf said:


> do Indonesians consider *gajah mada* as hero or villain ?



Many consider him as legend and National unity inspiration


----------



## StandForInsaf

Var Dracon said:


> Not hero, not villain. But one of our ancestors (pendahulu) . I never heard GM reputed as a hero, but correct me if I'm wrong.





madokafc said:


> Many consider him as legend and National unity inspiration



Yet he killed sunda princes and conspired against his own king still inspiration for some people?


----------



## Nike

StandForInsaf said:


> Yet he killed sunda princes and conspired against his own king still inspiration for some people?



Nah Sunda princess death is small price for Majapahit glory, and his loyalty is lies toward Majapahit itself not the King/Queen and his Palapa expedition bring gold and glory to Majapahit.


----------



## StandForInsaf

madokafc said:


> Nah Sunda princess death is small price for Majapahit glory, and his loyalty is lies toward Majapahit itself not the King/Queen and his Palapa expedition bring gold and glory to Majapahit.



Ah so that was about gold and glory , thanks for information.


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> Are we getting Arisgator ?
> 
> 
> Out of 9 units C-130H ex RAAF slotted for TNI AU, 7 units has been delivered. 2 more currently undergoing refurbishment by Airbus which planned to be delivered by march 2018.
> 
> http://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage/...ntenance-process-ex-raaf-aircraft?language=id


Hope so






The defense minister of central African republic, conferred the medal medal of the central African republic (CAR) to the Konga TNI task force in the city of Bangui, the central African republic.



StandForInsaf said:


> do Indonesians consider *gajah mada* as hero or villain ?



Gajah Mada is one of the very meritorious people to establish foundation national pride on this nation.

Majapahit reached its peak of glory during the era of Hayam Wuruk, whose reign from 1350 to 1389 was marked by conquest which extended through Southeast Asia. His achievement is also credited to his prime minister, Gajah Mada. According to the _Nagarakretagama_ (_Desawarñana_) written in 1365, Majapahit was an empire of 98 tributaries, stretching from Sumatra to New Guinea; consisting of present-day Indonesia, Singapore, Malaysia, Brunei, southern Thailand, Sulu Archipelago, Philippines, and East Timor, although the true nature of Majapahit sphere of influence is still the subject of studies among historians.

Map of Asean





Map of Nusantara







Majapahit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

pr1v4t33r said:


> Senjata Pindad Dipakai Kombatan ISIS Marawi
> 
> _Bagaimana SS1 produksi BUMN Pindad bisa pindah tangan begitu jauh dan dipakai milisi ISIS di Marawi dan Sultan Kudarat?
> 
> *readmore:* https://tirto.id/senjata-pindad-dipakai-kombatan-isis-marawi-cvi3
> 
> View attachment 420749
> 
> View attachment 420750
> _


i got a feeling it has something to do with the captain ufuk case... the article think so too



StandForInsaf said:


> Yet he killed sunda princes and conspired against his own king still inspiration for some people?


his life is not that simple. and don't forget at that time indonesia doesn't exist yet... nusantara is filled with kingdoms. some in war with each other. his effort to unite these kingdoms under one banner is what inspire people.. its what drives the pre-independence nationalism movement, that a long time ago there was a time when these thousands islands filled with dozens kingdoms of people that speak using hundred different languages and have different beliefs are all united under one banner. that unity exist here long before the voc start their divide and conquer strategy..

anyway..


> *Jawab Permintaan PBB, Pemerintah Segera Kirim Pasukan Pemelihara Perdamaian ke Afrika Tengah*
> Oleh:* Humas* ; Diposkan pada: *25 Aug 2017*
> Dengan pertimbangan adanya permintaan Sekretaris Jenderal Perserikatan Bangsa-Bangsa (PBB), serta komitmen Pemerintah Republik Indonesia yang disampaikan pada _Leader’s Summit on Peacekeeping _tanggal 28 September 2015 di New York, Amerika Serikat, dan telah mendapat dukungan Dewan Perwakilan Rakyat Republik Indonesia (DPR RI) pada rapat kerja tanggal 25 Februari 2016, pada 21 Agustus 2017, Presiden Joko Widodo telah menandatangani Keputusan Presiden (Keppres) Nomor: 25 Tahun 2017 tentang Kontingen Garuda Satuan Tugas Batalyon Komposit Tentara Nasional Indonesia Pada Misi Pemeliharaan Perdamaian PBB di Republik Afrika Tengah.
> 
> Melalui Keppres tersebut, Pemerintah membentuk Kontingen Garuda Satuan Tugas Batalyon Komposit Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) Pada Misi Pemeliharaan Perdamaian PBB di Republik Afrika Tengah, yang selanjutnya disebut Konga Satgas Yonsit TNI MINUSCA.
> 
> Presiden memerintahkan Menteri Luar Negeri untuk berkoordinasi dengan Perserikatan Bangsa-Bangsa dalam rangka mendukung penyiapan, pelaksanaan, dan pengakhiran tugas Konga Satgas Yonsit TNI MINUSCA itu.
> 
> Selain itu, Presiden memerintahkan Menteri Pertahanan untuk memberikan dukungan administrasi dan pendanaan Konga Satgas Yonsit TNI MINUSCA, dan Panglima Tentara Nasional Indonesia melaksanakan penyiapan, pengiriman, dan pemulangan Konga Satgas Yonsit TNI MINUSCA.
> 
> “Pendanaan yang diperlukan untuk Konga Satgas Yonsit TNI MINUSCA dibebankan pada: a. Anggaran Pendapatan dan Belanja Negara pada Bagian Anggaran Kementerian Pertahanan; dan b. Perserikatan Bangsa-Bangsa,” bunyi diktum KELIMA Keppres tersebut.
> 
> Konga Satgas Yonsit TNI MINUSCA, menurut Keppres itu, melaksanakan tugas selama 1 (satu) tahun dan dapat diperpanjang sesuai permintaan Perserikatan Bangsa-Bangsa dan keputusan Pemerintah Republik Indonesia.
> 
> “Keputusan Presiden ini mulai berlaku pada tanggal ditetapkan,” bunyi diktum KETUJUH Keputusan Presiden Nomor: 24 Tahun 2017 itu.


indonesian Garuda Contingent are going to be send abroad for UN peacekeeping in central africa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StandForInsaf

kaka404 said:


> i got a feeling it has something to do with the captain ufuk case... the article think so too
> 
> 
> his life is not that simple. and don't forget at that time indonesia doesn't exist yet... nusantara is filled with kingdoms. some in war with each other. his effort to unite these kingdoms under one banner is what inspire people.. its what drives the pre-independence nationalism movement, that a long time ago there was a time when these thousands islands filled with dozens kingdoms of people that speak using hundred different languages and have different beliefs are all united under one banner. that unity exist here long before the voc start their divide and conquer strategy..


yes but he planned marriage then conspired and killed prince , similar way first he served one king then changed his loyalties to other king and did not remain loyal to him also and did all this , then was punished and exiled to a small village as punishment where he spent all of his life.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

#Kopaska

@fuadmuhammad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Boss Dragun

StandForInsaf said:


> yes but he planned marriage then conspired and killed prince , similar way first he served one king then changed his loyalties to other king and did not remain loyal to him also and did all this , then was punished and exiled to a small village as punishment where he spent all of his life.



No, he never changed sides. His whole life was dedicated for the good of Majapahit. He is as important to us just like how Nobunaga Oda to the Japanese as both were people who strife to unite the lands. Both also received hate and rumor accusing them of treason, murder, etc. Some even portrays them as demons. Regardless, nobody can deny their importance and achievements in history.

the death of princess is a lot complicated than you ever thought. The Sunda kingdom is the next bitter rival of majapahit after sriwijaya. That could change had the sunda princess marries hayam wuruk. This can't be done as they could pose threat to majapahit. Vassals needs to be treated as vassal not as equals, as this means that all other vassal kingdoms can do the same as well. Also gajah mada didn't kill the princess. She committed suicide. It was nobody's fault. That's to be expected if they were against unification for the good of all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barjo

StandForInsaf said:


> yes but he planned marriage then conspired and killed prince , similar way first he served one king then changed his loyalties to other king and did not remain loyal to him also and did all this , then was punished and exiled to a small village as punishment where he spent all of his life.


whats your point? You just playing around with arguement, said from beginning that you want to say Gajah Mada is invidel or kaffeer? aint you, go away you need someone called phyciatris, you bark in wrong room, might be you will love Gaj Ahmad da more


----------



## Svantana

KRI Nagapasa-403








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900669650765303808

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StandForInsaf

barjo said:


> whats your point? You just playing around with arguement, said from beginning that you want to say Gajah Mada is invidel or kaffeer? aint you, go away you need someone called phyciatris, you bark in wrong room, might be you will love Gaj Ahmad da more



Haha why sudden outburst i was just seeking some information about history , you need to calm down i have neither appreciation nor grudge with gajah mada,

I was playing a video game in which i played as gaja mada , he deceived 2 kings and kill prince and princess did suicide because of him and sent kingdom of Majapahit to chaos , so i was seeking information how do Indonesian people feel about him , i was surprised that people actually consider him as great ancestor , by bring in invidel and kaffeer debate you have already shown that you mind has been poisoned a lot .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Bugs

StandForInsaf said:


> do Indonesians consider *gajah mada* as hero or villain ?



There are city streets in Indonesia named after him. A top ranking university named after him. A shopping mall, hotels, restaurants, and other commercial brand names named after him. His name is well versed in school history books.

Of course, somebody's hero is ALWAYS somebody else's villain. Geronimo is a hero to the native Americans but not to the whites. You can see that Geronimo is the code name for Osama BL when US SEAL hunted him. Sir Raffles is adored in Singapore ( I don't know whether he's a hero there ), but in Indonesia Rafflesia is a name of a foul smelling, stinking flower.

So there you have it. Your country's hero is definitely somebody else's bad guy. 

PS. A war hero always kills somebody.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## barjo

StandForInsaf said:


> Haha why sudden outburst i was just seeking some information about history , you need to calm down i have neither appreciation nor grudge with gajah mada,
> 
> I was playing a video game in which i played as gaja mada , he deceived 2 kings and kill prince and princess did suicide because of him and sent kingdom of Majapahit to chaos , so i was seeking information how do Indonesian people feel about him , i was surprised that people actually consider him as great ancestor , by bring in invidel and kaffeer debate you have already shown that you mind has been poisoned a lot .


your thread history say somethin that people like you easily identified


----------



## Svantana

StandForInsaf said:


> Haha why sudden outburst i was just seeking some information about history , you need to calm down i have neither appreciation nor grudge with gajah mada,
> 
> I was playing a video game in which i played as gaja mada , he deceived 2 kings and kill prince and princess did suicide because of him and sent kingdom of Majapahit to chaos , so i was seeking information how do Indonesian people feel about him , i was surprised that people actually consider him as great ancestor , by bring in invidel and kaffeer debate you have already shown that you mind has been poisoned a lot .


Civilization V, right? 




or Age of Empire II : Rise of Rajas




Gajah Mada (Mid)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Ada yang gak sabaran

http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2017/08/negotiation-about-bt-3f-with-indonesia.html?m=0

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

Pic of Several Navy ASW AS565MBe Panther at PT.DI assembly hanggar




*Heli Panther Pertama Pesanan TNI AL Hampir Selesai Dikerjakan*
Original 26 Agu. 2017




Aryo_nugroho

Pengikut 3193

Kemarin sore seorang rekan kembali mengirimkan foto yang menarik. Kalau dilihat-lihat dari suasananya, objek foto seperti diambil di dalam hangar perakitan PT Dirgantara Indonesia. Yang jadi objek foto adalah helikopter AS565MBe Panther pesanan TNI AL. Kalau dihitung kurang lebih ada empat helikopter Panther yang sedang dalam berbagai tahapan proses perakitan dan pengerjaan, berdampingan dengan helikopter Fennec pesanan TNI AD.

Jika dilihat secara visual, heli Panther tersebut sudah menerima lapisan cat pada seluruh kulitnya dengan laburan warna abu-abu khas helikopter TNI AL. Secara fisik, helikopter Panther tersebut sudah tampak utuh, namun belum terlihat adanya dudukan pylon untuk cantelan Torpedo ringan Mk46 atau Whitehead A244/S.




http://www.airbushelicopters.com/
Kalau ditarik ke pemberitaan, pada bulan November perusahaan Airbus Helicopter memang diberitakan telah menyelesaikan tiga helikopter Panther yang akan digunakan Dinas Penerbangan Angkatan Laut sebagai helikopter patroli maritim dan juga AKS (Anti Kapal Selam). Dari tiga Panther tersebut, tiga akan dikirimkan ke Indonesia dimana PTDI akan merakit helikopter tersebut sebelum diserahkan ke TNI AL. Secara total, TNI AL memesan sebelas helikopter AS 565 MBe dari Airbus Helicopter dengan PTDI sebagai mitra lokal untuk pengerjaan, perakitan, dan integrasi helikopter.

Satu keunggulan AS565 MBe Panther dibandingkan dengan AS565 N3+ Dauphin yang dibeli Basarnas dan dioperasikan TNI AL adalah penggunaan mesin Safran Arriel 2N yang memiliki daya yang lebih besar dibandingkan dengan mesin 2C generasi pendahulu, sehingga memampukan AS565 MBe untuk terbang lebih lincah dan membawa beban lebih banyak 200kg.




http://www.airbushelicopters.com/
PTDI kebagian tugas untuk melakukan integrasi sistem AKS tersebut, dimana PTDI berkongsi bersama dengan Rotorcraft Service Group, Inc. dari Texas. Sistem yang dipilih adalah L-3 Ocean Systems HELRAS DS-100 dipping sonar yang dapat diturunkan ke bawah permukaan laut untuk mengendus keberadaan kapal selam lawan yang bersembunyi.

Dalam dugaan dan pandangan penulis, helikopter-helikopter Panther pesanan TNI AL tersebut tengah dikebut pengerjaannya agar dapat turut serta dalam parade hari ulang tahun TNI ke-72, 5 Oktober 2017 yang akan diadakan di Cilegon. Adalah sebuah tradisi dimana TNI akan memamerkan alutsista terbaru dan terbaiknya dalam defile tersebut sebagai satu bentuk pembuktian bahwa TNI siap untuk melindungi rakyat dan menjaga kedaulatan Republik Indonesia.

Referensi:

http://tz.ucweb.com/8_28dKh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaka404

> *Singapore and Indonesia Navies conclude bilateral mine exercise at Batam*
> 
> The exercise, which took place from Aug 22 to Aug 26, is the 17th in the series.
> 
> More than 300 personnel from the Republic of Singapore Navy (RSN) and the Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) took part in this year's Joint Mining Exercise.
> 
> The exercise consisted of shore-based planning, simulation training and breakthrough operations.
> 
> The Navies made sure waters at the eastern entrance of the Singapore Strait were cleared of mines for the safe transit of international merchant shipping.
> 
> Also included in the exercise were live gunnery-firings and joint mine-countermeasure operations against nine simulated threats off the eastern coast of Bintan island.
> 
> 
> The RSN participated in the exercise with two Bedok-class mine-countermeasure vessels - RSS Bedok and RSS Punggol - while the TNI-AL used two Pulau Rengat-classmine-countermeasure vessels - KRI Pulau Rengat and KRI Pulau Rupat - and a Kondor-class Minesweeper,* KRI Pulau Rangsang.*
> 
> The Navies conduct regular professional exchanges, exercises and visits.
> 
> They also collaborate through the bilateral socio-civic programme Indo-Sin Bhakti Sosial and the multilateral Malacca Straits Patrol.
> 
> The two countries are marking 50 years of diplomatic relations this year.


http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se...ies-conclude-bilateral-mine-exercise-at-batam

kri pulau rangsang... the oldest of the group 

@StandForInsaf once again please keep in mind that his history is not as simple as you might have think... and from the look of your posts it might not even be what you know at all..
some event in his life is insufficiently studied for the lack of information of said timeline in history. the best example is the sunda vs majapahit event (i forgot the name). multiple side have multiple pov of what happen.

and as i've mention before, his effort to unite nusantara is what inspire others. his effort and sacrifice to unite nusantara is what drives the pre-independent national movement to seek unity..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

kaka404 said:


> http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se...ies-conclude-bilateral-mine-exercise-at-batam
> 
> kri pulau rangsang... the oldest of the group
> 
> @StandForInsaf once again please keep in mind that his history is not as simple as you might have think... and from the look of your posts it might not even be what you know at all..
> some event in his life is insufficiently studied for the lack of information of said timeline in history. the best example is the sunda vs majapahit event (i forgot the name). multiple side have multiple pov of what happen.
> 
> and as i've mention before, his effort to unite nusantara is what inspire others. his effort and sacrifice to unite nusantara is what drives the pre-independent national movement to seek unity..





StandForInsaf said:


> Haha why sudden outburst i was just seeking some information about history , you need to calm down i have neither appreciation nor grudge with gajah mada,
> 
> I was playing a video game in which i played as gaja mada , he deceived 2 kings and kill prince and princess did suicide because of him and sent kingdom of Majapahit to chaos , so i was seeking information how do Indonesian people feel about him , i was surprised that people actually consider him as great ancestor , by bring in invidel and kaffeer debate you have already shown that you mind has been poisoned a lot .


this is simple explanation of 'Perang Bubat'




The *Battle of Bubat* also known as *Pasunda Bubat* is the battle between the Sundanese royal family and Majapahitarmy that took place in Bubat square on the northern part of Trowulan (Majapahit capital city) in 1279 Saka or 1357 CE. The uneven battle and the demonstration of courage through fighting an impossible battle and facing a certain death is in some ways similar to the Battle of Thermopylae.

According to tradition, Dyah Pitaloka's death was mourned by Hayam Wuruk and the entire population of the Sunda kingdom who had lost most members of their royal family. Later king Hayam Wuruk married to Paduka Sori, his own cousin instead. Pitaloka's deed and her father's courage are revered as noble acts of honour, courage and dignity in Sundanese tradition. Her father, Prabu Maharaja Linggabuanawisesa was revered by the Sundanese as Prabu Wangi (Sundanese: _king with pleasant fragrance_) because of his heroic act to defend his honour against Majapahit. His descendants, the later kings of Sunda, were called Siliwangi (Sundanese: _successor of Wangi_).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Bubat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

Svantana said:


> this is simple explanation of 'Perang Bubat'
> View attachment 420921
> 
> The *Battle of Bubat* also known as *Pasunda Bubat* is the battle between the Sundanese royal family and Majapahitarmy that took place in Bubat square on the northern part of Trowulan (Majapahit capital city) in 1279 Saka or 1357 CE. The uneven battle and the demonstration of courage through fighting an impossible battle and facing a certain death is in some ways similar to the Battle of Thermopylae.
> 
> According to tradition, Dyah Pitaloka's death was mourned by Hayam Wuruk and the entire population of the Sunda kingdom who had lost most members of their royal family. Later king Hayam Wuruk married to Paduka Sori, his own cousin instead. Pitaloka's deed and her father's courage are revered as noble acts of honour, courage and dignity in Sundanese tradition. Her father, Prabu Maharaja Linggabuanawisesa was revered by the Sundanese as Prabu Wangi (Sundanese: _king with pleasant fragrance_) because of his heroic act to defend his honour against Majapahit. His descendants, the later kings of Sunda, were called Siliwangi (Sundanese: _successor of Wangi_).
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Bubat


ah yes perang bubat... all i remember was the "b..."
that event was very much under-studied...
so many pov on that subject..... some says that hayam wuruk was politically pressured to married her, some says it's his own will after seeing her picture... some argued that those from the sundanese kingdom also don't want this marriage and belief that this marriage was a diplomatic set-up.. some says that the entire war was due to a misunderstanding (because both side see one another stabbing each others back)..

some of the histories of past kingdoms in nusantara was swallowed by the earth literally. thats what happen if you build your kingdom next to a active volcanoes..


----------



## barjo

kaka404 said:


> ah yes perang bubat... all i remember was the "b..."
> that event was very much under-studied...
> so many pov on that subject..... some says that hayam wuruk was politically pressured to married her, some says it's his own will after seeing her picture... some argued that those from the sundanese kingdom also don't want this marriage and belief that this marriage was a diplomatic set-up.. some says that the entire war was due to a misunderstanding (because both side see one another stabbing each others back)..
> 
> some of the histories of past kingdoms in nusantara was swallowed by the earth literally. thats what happen if you build your kingdom next to a active volcanoes..


yeah... nothing literature from paper and wood can preserve from tropical climate and specialty .......volcano, so we develop 'tutur' or oral history, its most difficult to prove or find a hard fact from the wetern method history studied, but we should admire how they preserve memory so long and passes down by song, pantun, etc. Its a technique that only several civilization mastered


----------



## Boss Dragun

Svantana said:


> Civilization V, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or Age of Empire II : Rise of Rajas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gajah Mada (Mid)



he did the conquest to NTT too, based on this movie.








StandForInsaf said:


> Haha why sudden outburst i was just seeking some information about history , you need to calm down i have neither appreciation nor grudge with gajah mada,
> 
> I was playing a video game in which i played as gaja mada , he deceived 2 kings and kill prince and princess did suicide because of him and sent kingdom of Majapahit to chaos , so i was seeking information how do Indonesian people feel about him , i was surprised that people actually consider him as great ancestor , by bring in invidel and kaffeer debate you have already shown that you mind has been poisoned a lot .



So you have no appreciation, eh? Then What the hell are you even doing here?


----------



## Nike

Whiskey class pertama RI itu ex Russia






FROM INDONESIA
*PERJALANAN RAHASIA KE NEGARA POLANDIA*
26 AUGUST 2017 DIANEKO_LC 1 COMMENT
Lelaki itu membuka tirai ruang keluarga, lalu menuju ruang keluarga rumahnya yang jembar. Ia sudah rapi dengan baju koko putih dan celana kain berwarna cokelat. Langkahnya sudah pelan, namun tubuhnya masih terlihat tegap. Sebundel koran edisi terbaru tergulung di tangan kiri pria yang sebentar lagi berusia 86 tahun itu. Sambil menyodorkan tangan, ia memperkenalkan diri: Handogo.

Handogo adalah salah satu sesepuh Satuan Kapal Selam TNI Angkatan Laut. Purnawirawan bintang dua itu pernah menjadi orang nomor satu di satuan yang dulu pernah bernama Komando Jenis Kapal Selam tersebut. “Saya salah seorang kru dua kapal selam pertama Indonesia,” ujarnya kepada detikX di kediamannya, kawasan Kebon Pala, Jakarta Timur, Kamis, 24 Agustus 2017.

Kisah perkenalannya dengan kapal bawah air dimulai saat munculnya kabar akan diadakan tes masuk pendidikan kru kapal selam hampir 60 tahun lalu. Handogo kala itu masih menjadi perwira di RI Cepu, tanker milik Angkatan Laut. “Saya pikir pendidikannya pasti istimewa. Makanya saya tertantang ikut,” ujar Handogo. Saat itu Angkatan Laut belum punya kapal selam. “Tentunya para pelaut yang lolos akan menjadi kru kapal selam pertama di Angkatan Laut.

“Presiden Sukarno menunggu kekuatan kapal selam agar segera bisa bergabung.” Handogo, perwira di RI Cepu, tanker milik TNI Angkatan Laut.





_RM Handogo (kanan) saat masih menjabat Panglima Daerah Angkatan Laut IV di Manado, Sulawesi Utara. (Handogo)_
Tanpa pikir panjang lagi, Handogo mendaftar tes tersebut. Komandannya di RI Cepu, Mayor (Pelaut) O.P. Koesno, ternyata ikut juga. Keduanya bersama 110 pelaut lainnya dinyatakan lolos tes. Komandan RI Pati Unus Mayor Raden Panji Poernomo dan Koesno menjadi perwira tertinggi di antara mereka. “Tapi saya tak tahu akan dikirim ke mana,” kata ayah dua anak itu. Menjelang keberangkatan, mereka baru tahu lokasi pendidikan berada di Polandia. “Kami diminta tutup mulut rapat-rapat.”

Instruksi merahasiakan tempat pendidikan juga sangat dijaga Mayor Poernomo. Bahkan kepada istrinya, Aminarti, Poernomo tak menceritakan detailnya. “Bapak hanya bilang, ia akan pergi dalam rangka tugas negara mengikuti pendidikan dan latihan untuk beberapa lama,” ujar Aminarti kepada detikX di rumahnya, daerah Rawamangun, Jakarta Timur, beberapa hari lalu. “Bapak juga minta tak usah omong-omong kalau pergi pendidikan.”

Pada 5 Agustus 1958, 112 orang calon kru kapal selam diberangkatkan dari Dermaga Ujung, Surabaya, dengan menumpang kapal berbendera Denmark, MV Heinrich Jessen. Rupanya, kata Handogo, rombongan dari Indonesia tak hanya calon kru kapal selam. Bersama mereka diberangkatkan juga ratusan calon awak kapal perusak yang baru dibeli dari Uni Soviet.

Kapal yang disewa khusus itu ternyata tak langsung menuju Polandia. Perjalanan mereka dengan MV Heinrich Jessen berakhir di Pelabuhan Rijeka, Yugoslavia. “Kami lalu diangkut naik kereta api,” ujar mantan Panglima Daerah Angkatan Laut IV itu. Kereta api yang mereka naiki mengambil jalur negara Eropa Timur melalui Hungaria dan Cekoslovakia sampai di Stasiun Gdynia di Teluk Gdansk, Polandia. “Sepanjang perjalanan, kami dilarang membuka tirai jendela.”





_Komandan RI Tjakra dan Komandan RI Nanggala dalam upacara penyerahan dua kapal selam kepada KSAL R.E. Martadinata di Komando Armada Surabaya, 1959. (Dispen ALRI)_
Para calon kru kapal selam ini ditempatkan di asrama di Desa Oxyvia. Di sana sudah menunggu instruktur dari Angkatan Laut Uni Soviet. Dalam kondisi normal, pendidikan tersebut bisa berlangsung sampai 2 tahun. Namun rupanya ada permintaan khusus dari Jakarta untuk mempersingkat. “Presiden Sukarno menunggu kekuatan kapal selam agar segera bisa bergabung,” ujar Handogo.

Latihan spartan pun harus dilalui Handogo dan rekan-rekannya. Kelas-kelas teori digeber hingga larut malam. Kendala bahasa disiasati dengan merekrut penerjemah ke dalam bahasa Inggris. “Bagi perwira, tidak jadi masalah. Nah, bagi anak buah kami, harus ada yang jelaskan lagi dalam bahasa Indonesia,” katanya.

Ujian akhir digelar setelah 9 bulan latihan. Tim pengujinya perwira-perwira senior Angkatan Laut Uni Soviet, yang diketuai seorang laksamana. Menurut putra Poernomo, Raditya Poernomo, Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut Laksamana Madya R. Soebijakto menyaksikan langsung ujian tersebut. Sejumlah penugasan diberikan, seperti menyeimbangkan kapal dan demonstrasi membawa kapal ke permukaan air. “Tugas terakhirnya_ crash dive_ atau menyelam cepat,” ujar Raditya, mengutip kisah yang pernah dituturkan almarhum ayahnya.





_Kapal selam kelas Whiskey Indonesia (Detik)_
Dalam posisi kapal selam mengapung, Poernomo, yang ditunjuk menjadi komandan, meneriakkan “menyelam cepat” sambil menutup pintu masuk dan melompat ke bawah. Saat itu pula para penguji menekan _stopwatch_. Para awak segera mengerjakan tugas masing-masing, sampai kapal mencapai kedalaman periskop atau 14 meter. Saat posisi kapal sudah horizontal, para penguji kembali menekan _stopwatch_.

Raditya menuturkan, laksamana dari kesatuan Tentara Merah itu berteriak “_horosho_“, yang artinya baik, sambil menjabat tangan Poernomo dan Laksdya Soebijakto. Batas waktu _crash dive_yang diizinkan 45 detik, sementara kru Indonesia berhasil menorehkan waktu 42 detik. “Saat itu Pak Soebijakto bilang ke Bapak, ‘Saya iri kepada Anda.’ Mayor Poernomo, jadilah komandan kapal selam yang baik,” ujar Raditya menirukan.

Seusai pendidikan, semua kru kapal selam pulang ke Indonesia, kecuali Mayor Poernomo dan Mayor Koesno, yang ditunjuk sebagai komandan dua kapal selam yang dibeli dari Uni Soviet. Didampingi dua kepala kamar mesin, Poernomo dan Koesno terbang ke Moskow. Dari Moskow, mereka melanjutkan perjalanan kembali ke Pangkalan Vladivostok, markas Armada Pasifik Uni Soviet. Sampai di pangkalan, mereka langsung masuk ke kapal selam masing-masing untuk berangkat ke Indonesia dibantu sejumlah pelaut Uni Soviet.





_Upacara penyerahan dua kapal selam ALRI, yakni RI Tjakra dan RI Nanggala, dari pemerintah Uni Soviet kepada pemerintah Indonesia, 12 September 1959, di Surabaya. (Dispen ALRI)_
Abdul Haris Nasution dalam bukunya _Sedjarah Perdjuangan Nasional di Bidang Bersendjata_menyebut pembelian kapal-kapal selam tersebut berdasarkan persetujuan Indonesia-Uni Soviet pada 1958. Pembeliannya pun melalui kredit jangka panjang tanpa syarat politik dan ideologi. Pada Desember 1960, Jenderal Nasution, yang menjabat Menteri Keamanan Nasional/KSAD, menuju Moskow untuk melakukan pembelian peralatan militer, termasuk penambahan kapal selam, kapal perusak, tank, dan persenjataan lainnya.

Dua kapal selam kelas Whiskey pertama yang dimiliki Indonesia itu tiba di Indonesia pada 7 September 1959. Lima hari kemudian, dilakukan serah-terima kepada pemerintah Indonesia yang diwakili Kolonel Laut Raden Eddy Martadinata selaku Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut. Kedua kapal itu diberi nama RI Tjakra S-01 dan RI Nanggala S-02. Mayor Poernomo ditunjuk menjadi Komandan Divisi Kapal Selam merangkap Komandan RI Tjakra. Sedangkan Mayor Koesno menjadi Komandan RI Nanggala. Hari bersejarah itulah yang kini setiap tahun diperingati sebagai hari lahir Korps Hiu Kencana.

_Photo : Training kapal selam Indonesia di Laut Baltik, Agustus 1958. (Dok. Uni Soviet)_

_Sumber : Detik_

Style uniform TNI AL mirip IJN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

* Poland Offer New Radar For Indonesia*
*https://garudamiliter.blogspot.co.id/2017/08/polandia-tawarkan-kerja-sama-industri.html*
*Polandia Tawarkan Kerja Sama Industri Pertahanan *

*Kunjungan Kuasa Usaha Kedutaan Besar Polandia*https://i0.wp.com/jakartagreater.co...7/08/radar-polandia.jpeg?resize=695,403&ssl=1





*Radar TRS-15C Polandia [M. Dura] ✬*

*M*enteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Ryamizard Ryacudu menerima kunjungan kehormatan Charge d’Affaires (Kuasa Usaha) Kedutaan Besar Polandia untuk Indonesia Igor Kaczmarczyk, Selasa (25/8) di kantor Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta.

Kunjungan ini dimaksudkan untuk meningkatkan kerjasama kedua negara dalam bidang pertahanan khususnya industri pertahanan. “_Tujuan kunjungan ini adalah untuk memperkuat kerjasama kedua negara dalam konteks pertahanan_”, ungkap Kuasa Usaha Kedutaan Besar Polandia untuk Indonesia saat bertemu Menhan RI.

Lebih lanjut dikatakan Kuasa Usaha Kedutaan Besar Polandia bahwa hubungan kerja sama pertahanan Indonesia dan Polandia sudah terjalin sejak lama dan hingga kini berlangsung sangat erat. Diharapkan dimasa mendatang kerja sama tersebut terus meningkat khususnya di bidang kerja sama industri pertahanan.

Untuk itu, agar kerja sama kedua negara dapat berjalan secara konkrit dan operasional maka menurutnya kedua negara perlu membentuk _working group_ atau kelompok kerja bersama guna membahas secara detail hal-hal kerjasama yang potensial dilakukan kedua negara.

Diantara potensi kerjasama industri pertahanan yang ada, Polandia menawarkan Indonesia untuk bekerjasama dalam pengembangan radar sistem dan kendaraan lapis baja ringan. “_Industri pertahanan Polandia mampu membuat radar yang sanggat canggih, radar ini penting untuk mengamankan wiayah laut dan penting untuk sistem pertahanan udara_”, jelasnya.

Dalam rangka menjajaki kerjasama tersebut, lebih lanjut Kuasa Usaha Kedutaan Besar Polandia untuk Indonesia mewakili Kemhan Polandia mengundang kepada Menhan RI atau perwakilan dari industri pertahanan Indonesia untuk dapat mengunjungi dan menyaksikan pameran industri pertahanan di Polandia yang akan diselenggarakan pada awal bulan September mendatang.

Menurutnya, moment tersebut sangat baik digunakan kedua negara menjajaki kerja sama industri pertahanan dalam rangka memperkuat komunikasi antara perusahaan industri pertahanan Polandia dengan industri pertahanan Indonesia seperti PT PAL, PT DI dan PT Pindad yang sebenarnya selama ini sudah dilaksanakan secara rutin. “_Kunjungan tersebut nantinya diharapkan menjadi suatu dukungan politik untuk memperkuat kerja sama industri pertahanan antara kedua negara melalui joint venture_”, jelasnya.

Sementara itu menanggapi hal tersebut, Menhan RI menyambut baik atas tawaran Polandia untuk memperkuat kerja sama di bidang pertahanan. Melalui kerjasama tersebut hubungan kerja sama pertahanan kedua negara sudah terjalin sangat baik dan diharapkan akan terus meningkat di masa mendatang. “_Kerja sama di bidang industri pertahanan kedua negara sangat penting bagi peningkatan hubungan bilateral kedua negara_”, ungkap Menhan RI. (BDI/SGY)

*♞ Kemhan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StandForInsaf

Svantana said:


> Civilization V, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or Age of Empire II : Rise of Rajas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gajah Mada (Mid)


Ya rise of rajas it is. Gajah Mada is ultimate warrior but with evil methods.


Satria Manggala said:


> * Poland Offer New Radar For Indonesia*
> *Polandia Tawarkan Kerja Sama Industri Pertahanan *
> 
> *Kunjungan Kuasa Usaha Kedutaan Besar Polandia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Radar TRS-15C Polandia [M. Dura] ✬*
> 
> *M*enteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Ryamizard Ryacudu menerima kunjungan kehormatan Charge d’Affaires (Kuasa Usaha) Kedutaan Besar Polandia untuk Indonesia Igor Kaczmarczyk, Selasa (25/8) di kantor Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta.
> 
> Kunjungan ini dimaksudkan untuk meningkatkan kerjasama kedua negara dalam bidang pertahanan khususnya industri pertahanan. “_Tujuan kunjungan ini adalah untuk memperkuat kerjasama kedua negara dalam konteks pertahanan_”, ungkap Kuasa Usaha Kedutaan Besar Polandia untuk Indonesia saat bertemu Menhan RI.
> 
> Lebih lanjut dikatakan Kuasa Usaha Kedutaan Besar Polandia bahwa hubungan kerja sama pertahanan Indonesia dan Polandia sudah terjalin sejak lama dan hingga kini berlangsung sangat erat. Diharapkan dimasa mendatang kerja sama tersebut terus meningkat khususnya di bidang kerja sama industri pertahanan.
> 
> Untuk itu, agar kerja sama kedua negara dapat berjalan secara konkrit dan operasional maka menurutnya kedua negara perlu membentuk _working group_ atau kelompok kerja bersama guna membahas secara detail hal-hal kerjasama yang potensial dilakukan kedua negara.
> 
> Diantara potensi kerjasama industri pertahanan yang ada, Polandia menawarkan Indonesia untuk bekerjasama dalam pengembangan radar sistem dan kendaraan lapis baja ringan. “_Industri pertahanan Polandia mampu membuat radar yang sanggat canggih, radar ini penting untuk mengamankan wiayah laut dan penting untuk sistem pertahanan udara_”, jelasnya.
> 
> Dalam rangka menjajaki kerjasama tersebut, lebih lanjut Kuasa Usaha Kedutaan Besar Polandia untuk Indonesia mewakili Kemhan Polandia mengundang kepada Menhan RI atau perwakilan dari industri pertahanan Indonesia untuk dapat mengunjungi dan menyaksikan pameran industri pertahanan di Polandia yang akan diselenggarakan pada awal bulan September mendatang.
> 
> Menurutnya, moment tersebut sangat baik digunakan kedua negara menjajaki kerja sama industri pertahanan dalam rangka memperkuat komunikasi antara perusahaan industri pertahanan Polandia dengan industri pertahanan Indonesia seperti PT PAL, PT DI dan PT Pindad yang sebenarnya selama ini sudah dilaksanakan secara rutin. “_Kunjungan tersebut nantinya diharapkan menjadi suatu dukungan politik untuk memperkuat kerja sama industri pertahanan antara kedua negara melalui joint venture_”, jelasnya.
> 
> Sementara itu menanggapi hal tersebut, Menhan RI menyambut baik atas tawaran Polandia untuk memperkuat kerja sama di bidang pertahanan. Melalui kerjasama tersebut hubungan kerja sama pertahanan kedua negara sudah terjalin sangat baik dan diharapkan akan terus meningkat di masa mendatang. “_Kerja sama di bidang industri pertahanan kedua negara sangat penting bagi peningkatan hubungan bilateral kedua negara_”, ungkap Menhan RI. (BDI/SGY)
> 
> *♞ Kemhan*



I played as Gaja Mada in AOE rise of raja. Its a very good game.



barjo said:


> your thread history say somethin that people like you easily identified


Oh well that's quite a bit discovery .



Svantana said:


> Civilization V, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or Age of Empire II : Rise of Rajas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gajah Mada (Mid)





Svantana said:


> this is simple explanation of 'Perang Bubat'
> View attachment 420921
> 
> The *Battle of Bubat* also known as *Pasunda Bubat* is the battle between the Sundanese royal family and Majapahitarmy that took place in Bubat square on the northern part of Trowulan (Majapahit capital city) in 1279 Saka or 1357 CE. The uneven battle and the demonstration of courage through fighting an impossible battle and facing a certain death is in some ways similar to the Battle of Thermopylae.
> 
> According to tradition, Dyah Pitaloka's death was mourned by Hayam Wuruk and the entire population of the Sunda kingdom who had lost most members of their royal family. Later king Hayam Wuruk married to Paduka Sori, his own cousin instead. Pitaloka's deed and her father's courage are revered as noble acts of honour, courage and dignity in Sundanese tradition. Her father, Prabu Maharaja Linggabuanawisesa was revered by the Sundanese as Prabu Wangi (Sundanese: _king with pleasant fragrance_) because of his heroic act to defend his honour against Majapahit. His descendants, the later kings of Sunda, were called Siliwangi (Sundanese: _successor of Wangi_).
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Bubat





Boss Dragun said:


> he did the conquest to NTT too, based on this movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you have no appreciation, eh? Then What the hell are you even doing here?



I must admit that he was a very cunning and furious warrior and every move was well planned, ya no appreciation because i see his methods rather cruel he misused trust had no value for human life killed many with tricks.


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> Whiskey class pertama RI itu ex Russia
> 
> From Trikora Operation (Papua) to Seroja (Timor Leste) Operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Style uniform TNI AL mirip IJN



this one with better resolution. click to zoom.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barjo

StandForInsaf said:


> Ya rise of rajas it is. Gajah Mada is ultimate warrior but with evil methods.
> 
> 
> I played as Gaja Mada in AOE rise of raja. Its a very good game.
> 
> 
> Oh well that's quite a bit discovery .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit that he was a very cunning and furious warrior and every move was well planned, ya no appreciation because i see his methods rather cruel he misused trust had no value for human life killed many with tricks.


gamer talking a history, mambojambo brilliant, like the mickey mouse landed on the moon

just a bit advice, stop play a game and go out to library or get along with ur friends (if you have one) try to find a girl friend is better before ur soul soak to the PC and can't even recognize which reality and which is fiction, and stop bragging about other nation historic figure, and "look ur own history", ours is awesome what about yours? go find a girl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

*Navy Marine Forces 1, conducting amphibious combat training at Puslatpur Karang Tekok, 
Baluran, Situbondo.*


































































https://news.detik.com/foto-news/3613425/marinir-latihan-perang-di-situbondo
http://surabayaonline.co/2017/08/24/korps-marinir-tni-al-operasi-pendaratan-di-banongan-situbondo/
https://www.instagram.com/kuwadi_kuat/
https://www.instagram.com/sant_338/


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## StandForInsaf

barjo said:


> gamer talking a history, mambojambo brilliant, like the mickey mouse landed on the moon
> 
> just a bit advice, stop play a game and go out to library or get along with ur friends (if you have one) try to find a girl friend is better before ur soul soak to the PC and can't even recognize which reality and which is fiction, and stop bragging about other nation historic figure, and "look ur own history", ours is awesome what about yours? go find a girl



why are you getting upset about reality of Gajah Mada , he was what he was.


----------



## Nike

StandForInsaf said:


> why are you getting upset about reality of Gajah Mada , he was what he was.



Urr please dont derail the thread anymore, if you want to ask or talking about gakah mada not in this thread actually


----------



## StandForInsaf

madokafc said:


> Urr please dont derail the thread anymore, if you want to ask or talking about gakah mada not in this thread actually


ok sure


----------



## kaka404

Svantana said:


>


lol for a moment there i thought the howitzer is shooting out rocket...
a perfectly timed and positioned photo..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

just came in to my mind......why are navy personnel using camouflaged pdl at sea??




my question:
1.it's not of much use since their battle arena is at sea
2.in case the ship sinks,it will add to difficulties in SAR operation because they blend with the enviroment (hard for visual sighting)
3. it looks ugly (just my personal opinion only)

could anyone explain please.......
bonus:


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Garuda Shield #2017

@IMF

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Males gua ama 50 cent brigades yg make bendera Indonesia disini. Kenapa gak make bendera junjungannya


----------



## Boss Dragun

madokafc said:


> Males gua ama 50 cent brigades yg make bendera Indonesia disini. Kenapa gak make bendera junjungannya



Mungkin disuruhnya gitu supaya dicap jelek sama yg lain. Diforum ini kan banyak pemalsunya.


----------



## devillianangel




----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBT firing on the move. Credit to Yonkav 8.

Video:

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram






Leopard 2A4 & Leopard 2RI MBTs.



























https://www.instagram.com/yonkav8_narasingawiratama/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

Credit Eko Bayu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

madokafc said:


> Credit Eko Bayu
> 
> View attachment 421436


KRI NAGAPASA 403 - 15 days journey from South Korea to Indonesia without harboring

































Cakra n Nanggala kok ikut ngadem juga... trus yang ngronda siapa y?








https://www.instagram.com/satselhiukencana/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> Cakra n Nanggala kok ikut ngadem juga... trus yang ngronda siapa y?



yang ngeronda lontong siluman sekilo ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

*Indonesian Navy Submarine KRI Nagapasa 403. Image credit to detikcom.*




























*Indonesian Marines special detachment Detasemen Jala Mangkara (Denjaka) held an anti-terror training at the Pertamina oil refinery facility in Cilacap. Image credit to detikcom.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

mandala said:


> Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBT firing on the move. Credit to Yonkav 8.
> 
> Leopard 2A4 & Leopard 2RI MBTs.



Semenjak ditabrak truk tempo jari pada dicabut amap yg ujung depan ya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

madokafc said:


> Males gua ama 50 cent brigades yg make bendera Indonesia disini. Kenapa gak make bendera junjungannya


sorry sis not kind of seket persen army ya, sorry ja kalau yg kemarin debat kusir


----------



## Svantana

For a momen,t I am reminded of this pic, and comparing various information about the capabilities of Chang Bogo submarine in term of launching anti-ship missiles ... my conclusion, this pic was merely nonsense.


----------



## mandala

Leopard 2RI MBT firing while on the move. Double Kill !!!..... Wait for the second shot. Credit to Yonkav 8.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Svantana said:


> For a momen,t I am reminded of this pic, and comparing various information about the capabilities of Chang Bogo submarine in term of launching anti-ship missiles ... my conclusion, this pic was merely nonsense.



For good feeling pic, Sg only had four subs in which two for training purpose only. Thailand doesnt have subs at the moment, lets talk when the subs arrived. Indonesia only got four at the moment, one in assembly phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Keel Laying Ceremony of Indonesian Navy new 124 m LPD at PT PAL.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

Svantana said:


> Cakra n Nanggala kok ikut ngadem juga... trus yang ngronda siapa y?
> 
> /



Udah tua, jangan disuruh keliling terlalu sering...hemat lifetime. Selain itu radarnya kecil, jarak deteksi sonar pendek. Nggak efisien buat ronda. Mending rondanya pake MPA aja.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tuanhirang

For a momen,t I am reminded of this pic, and comparing various information about the capabilities of Chang Bogo submarine in term of launching anti-ship missiles ... my conclusion, this pic was merely nonsense.[/QUOTE]

Singapore : 6 Submarine
Vietnam : 6 Submarine
Indonesia : 5 Submarine
Thailand : 3 Submarine
Malaysia : 2 Submarine


----------



## Star Bugs

Svantana said:


> For a momen,t I am reminded of this pic, and comparing various information about the capabilities of Chang Bogo submarine in term of launching anti-ship missiles ... my conclusion, this pic was merely nonsense.



There is one important thing Thai submarines don't have: *experienced crews. *


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia kembangkan kapal selam mini*
Selasa, 29 Agustus 2017 07:46 WIB - 451 Views

Pewarta: Dewanti Lestari





Kapal selam buatan Saab Kockums, Swedia, yang bersedia melakukan alih teknologi untuk membantu pengembangan kapal selam mini Indonesia. (Saab)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia akan membentuk konsorsium untuk mengembangkan kapal selam mini yang ditargetkan selesai pada 2025, kata Deputi Badan Penelitian dan Pengembangan Teknologi (BPPT) bidang Teknologi Industri Rancang Bangun dan Rekayasa, Wahyu W Pandoe

"Saat ini konsorsium tersebut sedang dijajaki dan akan dibentuk dalam waktu dekat," katanya di sela Seminar BPPT-Saab "Meraih Pertahanan yang Tangguh melalui Teknologi Pertahanan Bawah Air" di Jakarta, Selasa.

Konsorsium yang akan melibatkan BPPT, TNI, PT PAL, ITS, ITB, PT Risea, dan lembaga lain itu akan mengembangkan industri pertahanan bawah laut guna membangun kemandirian bangsa.

Prototipe kapal selam mini tersebut rencananya dibangun dengan dimensi 32 meter x 3 meter yang mampu menyelam di kedalaman 150 meter di bawah laut selama 2-3 hari dengan kapasitas 11 awak.

"Ini hanya sasaran antara, tujuan berikutnya adalah mengembangkan kapal selam ukuran besar jenis U209. Penguasaan teknologi bawah laut sangat penting untuk negara maritim sehingga harus dimulai dari sekarang," kata Wahyu.

Untuk mengembangkan kapal selam ini, BPPT mulai menjajaki kerja sama dengan Saab, industri pertahanan Swedia yang bersedia melakukan alih teknologi pertahanan bawah air.

Kepala Bagian Program dan Anggaran Pusat Teknologi Industri Pertahanan dan Keamanan BPPT Dr Fadilah Hasim mengatakan, Indonesia memiliki potensi besar untuk menguasai teknologi bawah laut.

BPPT, ia menjelaskan, juga memiliki berbagai laboratorium yang mendukung alih teknologi bawah laut seperti Balai Teknologi Hidrodinamika, Balai Besar Teknologi Aerodinamika, Aeroelastika dan Aeroakustika, Balai Besar Kekuatan Struktur, Balai Teknologi Mesin Perkakas Produksi dan Otomasi, Balai Teknologi Polimer dan Balai Teknologi Termodinamika Motor Propulsi.

"Negara yang mengembangkan teknologi kapal selam tidak banyak di dunia, misalnya AS, Rusia, Perancis, Jepang, dan Korea Selatan dan cukup sulit untuk melakukan alih teknologi, khususnya negara anggota NATO. Sedangkan Swedia karena bukan anggota NATO, sehingga lebih terbuka dalam alih teknologi," katanya.

Manajer Teknologi Saab Kockums Swedia, Roger Berg, mengatakan perusahaannya telah 100 tahun mendesain dan memproduksi kapal angkatan laut dan telah 100 tahun mengembangkan kapal selam serta sedang mengembangkan program kapal selam modern, A26_Kockum Class._

Teknologi kapal selam terbaru yang dikembangkan Swedia adalah kemampuan tinggal di kedalaman laut dalam waktu lama dengan nyaman, kemampuan dalam menghadapi tekanan dan kemampuan mendeteksi ancaman serta penggunaan energi ramah lingkungan, kata Berg.

Editor: Maryati

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


https://m.antaranews.com/berita/649532/indonesia-kembangkan-kapal-selam-mini

Summary, Indonesian planner and stakes holder unsatisfied with cooperation scheme with Skor when building their first submarine. Indonesia want more process being done at home and indigenously so came the proposal to build mini submarine as learning process before moving toward bigger goals such as building large submarine like U209

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rondo.royal2

Svantana said:


> For a momen,t I am reminded of this pic, and comparing various information about the capabilities of Chang Bogo submarine in term of launching anti-ship missiles ... my conclusion, this pic was merely nonsense.



yang buat infografisnya ... mainnya kurang jauh .. info nya dari bahasa thailand sendiri . bully saja ... pekok

paling juga percaya kalo kilo class .. siluman . padahal ga ada kasel situasi perang menyelam terus.. radio,gps,radar, telepon satelit ,datalink itu semua gelombang elektomagnetiknya ga bisa tembus air . beda dg sonar gelombangnya merambat di air karena jenis gelombang panjang ..panjangnya melebihi vhf.

jelas kasel apapun akan muncul ke permukaan untuk komunikasi .. itu lah gunanya di buatkan pesawat atau heli ASW . US itu ga takut .. kilo siluman itu cuma tipu tipu .. kita aja ga borong kan .. malah pilih su35 .padahal sama sama harus diganti . lebih cerdas kita buat changbogo mutan sendiri dari pada beli borong 6 kilo class seperti vietnam.


----------



## Nike

*Pesawat Boeing A-7038 Resmi Bertugas di Lanud Halim*

29 Agustus 2017





Pesawat Boeing A-7038 TNI AU (photo : TNI)

Komandan Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma Sambut Kedatangan Pesawat Baru Boeing 737-400

Komandan Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma, Marsma TNI Fadjar Prasetyo ST.,M.P.P. memimpin penyambutan kedatangan pesawat baru Boeing 737-400 dengan nomor registrasi A-7308 di Pangkalan TNI AU Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta. 

Acara dilaksanankan dengan ceremonial pelepasan stiker tanda nomor registrasi dan penyiraman air kendi ke roda pesawat sebagai tradisi agar dalam pelaksanakan tugasnya nanti baik crew dan pesawatnya senantiasa diberi keselamatan.

(TNI AU)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Navy new DSME Type 209 Submarine - KRI Nagapasa-403. Credit to ANTARA/Zabur Karuru.






http://www.koran-jakarta.com/kri-nagapasa-perkuat-tni-al/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PAL upbeat about completion of third sub

Shipmaker PT PAL Indonesia has expressed confidence that it will be able to deliver a third submarine ordered by the Indonesian Navy on time.






The company has reasons to be upbeat: _Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering Co (DSME) has trained more than 200 Indonesians in South Korea as part of a transfer-of-technology agreement between the two companies._

PT PAL, with the assistance of DSME, is expected to deliver the third submarine in late 2018.

The state-owned shipmaker’s president director, Budiman Saleh, conceded that when working on the first and second Changbogo Class submarines in South Korea, the company made a number of mistakes.

However, none have been made during the building of the third submarine.

_“This is a historic moment for us, PT PAL, because according to DSME’s supervision, we have made zero mistakes when working on the third submarine in Surabaya,” _Budiman said on the sidelines of a ceremony for the third submarines which was held at the grand assembly area of the company’s warship division in Surabaya on Monday.

He added that with the expertise of its employees, PT PAL would be able to independently master submarine-building technology, the highest level of technology in the shipyard industry.

The company is currently working on joining and integrating different sections made separately in DSME’s factory in South Korea into the single hull of a submarine.

DSME won the bid for building three submarines for the Indone- sian Navy. It invited PT PAL Indonesia to take part in the project through a transfer-of-technology scheme.

The government has previously disbursed Rp 1.5 trillion (US$112.4 million) through a state capital injection (PMN) scheme that PT PAL used to develop a submarine factory and purchase various supporting equipment needed in the process of joining and integrating the third submarine.

_The company uses a five-section joining technique starting from the stern to the bow of the submarine. If the process succeeds, PT PAL Indonesia will be able to build the fourth, fifth and sixth submarines independently. “We are targeting to produce the fourth, fifth and sixth submarines entirely in PAL,” _Budiman said.

_http://www.pressreader.com/indonesia/the-jakarta-post/20170830/281509341320905_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> PAL upbeat about completion of third sub
> 
> Shipmaker PT PAL Indonesia has expressed confidence that it will be able to deliver a third submarine ordered by the Indonesian Navy on time.
> 
> View attachment 421817
> 
> 
> The company has reasons to be upbeat: _Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering Co (DSME) has trained more than 200 Indonesians in South Korea as part of a transfer-of-technology agreement between the two companies._
> 
> PT PAL, with the assistance of DSME, is expected to deliver the third submarine in late 2018.
> 
> The state-owned shipmaker’s president director, Budiman Saleh, conceded that when working on the first and second Changbogo Class submarines in South Korea, the company made a number of mistakes.
> 
> However, none have been made during the building of the third submarine.
> 
> _“This is a historic moment for us, PT PAL, because according to DSME’s supervision, we have made zero mistakes when working on the third submarine in Surabaya,” _Budiman said on the sidelines of a ceremony for the third submarines which was held at the grand assembly area of the company’s warship division in Surabaya on Monday.
> 
> He added that with the expertise of its employees, PT PAL would be able to independently master submarine-building technology, the highest level of technology in the shipyard industry.
> 
> The company is currently working on joining and integrating different sections made separately in DSME’s factory in South Korea into the single hull of a submarine.
> 
> DSME won the bid for building three submarines for the Indone- sian Navy. It invited PT PAL Indonesia to take part in the project through a transfer-of-technology scheme.
> 
> The government has previously disbursed Rp 1.5 trillion (US$112.4 million) through a state capital injection (PMN) scheme that PT PAL used to develop a submarine factory and purchase various supporting equipment needed in the process of joining and integrating the third submarine.
> 
> _The company uses a five-section joining technique starting from the stern to the bow of the submarine. If the process succeeds, PT PAL Indonesia will be able to build the fourth, fifth and sixth submarines independently. “We are targeting to produce the fourth, fifth and sixth submarines entirely in PAL,” _Budiman said.
> 
> _http://www.pressreader.com/indonesia/the-jakarta-post/20170830/281509341320905_



Hope we stick with Nagapasa class to be built at PT PAL facilities and at the same time ordering foreign design to increasing our exposure towards new technologies


----------



## kaka404

madokafc said:


> Hope we stick with Nagapasa class to be built at PT PAL facilities and at the same time ordering foreign design to increasing our exposure towards new technologies


i couldn't agree more...
i read somewhere that SAAB is offering their design to PAL. i read it in an Indonesian article, but couldn't find one in English..


----------



## Nike

Razia Narkoba Di BatamPetugas Badan Narkotika Nasional (BNN) Provinsi Kepulauan Riau yang dibantu pihak kepolisian mengamankan sejumlah penghuni kos-kosan yang positif mengkonsumsi narkotika saat razia di Batam, Kepulauan Riau, Senin (28/8/2017). Sebanyak 35 orang diamankan petugas karena positif mengkonsumsi narkotika setelah dilakukan tes urine. (ANTARA /M N Kanwa)







KRI Dewaruci Bersandar Di CirebonTaruna Akademi Maritim Indonesia (AKMI) Cirebon berkunjung di KRI Dewaruci saat bersandar di pelabuhan Cirebon, Jawa Barat, Minggu (27/8/2017). KRI Dewaruci yang sandar di pelabuhan tersebut menjadi perhatian masyarakat yang ingin melihat kapal bertiang tinggi milik TNI-AL itu. (ANTARA FOTO/Dedhez Anggara)









KRI Dewaruci Bersandar Di CirebonWarga berkunjung di KRI Dewaruci saat bersandar di pelabuhan Cirebon, Jawa Barat, Minggu (27/8/2017). KRI Dewaruci yang sandar di pelabuhan tersebut menjadi perhatian masyarakat yang ingin melihat kapal bertiang tinggi milik TNI-AL itu. (ANTARA FOTO/Dedhez Anggara)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Swedia tawarkan A26 Submarine
Swedia Tawarkan Teknologi Kapal Selam 'Hantu' ke Indonesia

Swedia tak main-main dalam menawarkan alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) kepada Indonesia. Setidaknya, ada dua alat tempur terbaru yang ditawarkan oleh perusahaan pertahanan Saab AB, yakni Kapal Selam A26 Kelas Gotland dan Radar Erieye AEW&C.

Menurut Vice President Head of Saab Indonesia, Anders Dahl, perusahaan telah 100 tahun mendesain, mengembangkan, dan memproduksi kapal-kapal perang, khususnya pengembangan program kapal selam modern A26.

Teknologi kapal selam terbaru yang dikembangkan Swedia ini memiliki kemampuan tinggal di kedalaman laut dalam waktu lama. Selain itu, meski bukan tergolong kapal selam nuklir, A26 diklaim sebagai kapal selam siluman bertenaga diesel-listrik yang paling maju di dunia.

"Kapal selam A26 punya sistem Kockums Stirling AIP (Air-Independent Propulsion) dan teknologi 'stealth' terbaru yang diberi nama GHOST (Genuine HOlistic STealth). Ini yang membuatnya nyaris tidak terdeteksi saat di bawah air," kata Dahl kepada VIVA.co.id, Selasa, 29 Agustus 2017. Ia melanjutkan, kapal selam diesel-elektrik dikenal dengan mesinnya yang minim suara, tetapi memiliki kekurangan pada tenaga dan ketahanan.
Kekurangan ini mampu diatasi dengan sistem Kockums Stirling AIP, yang menggunakan oksigen cair dan bahan bakar simpanan untuk menghasilkan energi di dalam air.

AS pun mengakui

Teknologi ini, lanjut Dahl, membuat A26 mampu bergerak dalam air tanpa muncul ke permukaan hingga 18 hari. Sementara itu, GHOST, merupakan teknologi siluman yang material dan kontur, baik eksternal maupun internal, pada A26 disesuaikan untuk meminimalisasi pantulan suara. Dengan begitu, sebagian besar dari gelombang suara yang mengenai lambung A26 akan diserap. Kemudian, pada bagian internal A26 juga dipasang karet peredam suara di tempat-tempat yang menghasilkan banyak suara seperti ruang mesin.
Dahl pun memiliki pengalaman mengesankan ketika kapal selam A26 mengikuti latihan gabungan antara Angkatan Laut Swedia dan Amerika Serikat pada 2005-2007.

"Saat itu kapal perang AL AS tidak mampu mendeteksi keberadaan A26. Apalagi, mereka mengerahkan kapal selam nuklir Kelas Ohio. Ini tentu reputasi A26 sudah diakui," ungkap dia. Dahl menambahkan, Swedia bukan negara anggota Pakta Pertahanan Atlantik Utara (NATO). Negara itu bebas melakukan kerja sama militer dengan Indonesia 'tanpa ada tekanan'.Seperti diketahui, akhir tahun lalu, Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu ditawari kapal selam dan jet tempur oleh Menteri Pertahanan Swedia Carl Anders Peter Hultqvist.
Hal ini kemudian dituangkan ke dalam nota kesepahaman bidang pertahanan atau naskah Defence Cooperatian Agreement (DCA).

Sumber : VIVA
Copas dari formil kaskus @rezaman
Sweden offer indonesia A26 Submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Oxley Wins Development Contract For KF-X Fighter*

30 Agustus 2017




Oxley Group will develop the full external lighting system on the new KF-X and IF-X Fighter Aircraft program (image : hansang)

Oxley Group has secured its position as leading the global market in aerospace LED lighting after being selected by Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) to develop the full external lighting system on the new KF-X and IF-X Fighter Aircraft program.

The KF-X / IF-X is a South Korean and Indonesian program to develop a single or twin seat advanced multirole fighter for the Republic of Korea Air Force (ROKAF) and Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU). 

As part of the development contract Oxley will be supplying a ground-breaking external LED lighting system which includes the following; Landing light, Taxi light, Refuelling lights, Formation lights, Wing tip lights and an intelligent lighting controller. The system provides complete integration into the pilot’s multi-functional display. The suite will be designed specifically for the new jets and the lights will outperform existing technology to deliver high performance and reliability.

Oxley Technical Director, Darren Cavan explained, ‘The comprehensive technical development process will cover design, prototyping, testing and manufacture, this will be completed by a dedicated Oxley project team of mechanical, optical, electronics and software engineers at the Priory Park site in Cumbria. As part of the development, smart technology will be integrated into the lights.’

Martin Blakstad, Oxley Group CEO commented, ‘The Oxley team has been working closely with the team at KAI and this has created a strong relationship between the two companies, the Oxley team is enthusiastic about working on this ground breaking programme. To be part of a prestigious advanced technological platform such as this is confirmation of our world leading position in the provision of high performance lighting for military aircraft and we look forward to deepening our relationship with such a major manufacturer as KAI.’ 

(Oxley)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Bugs

initial_d_mk2 said:


> Swedia tawarkan A26 Submarine
> Swedia Tawarkan Teknologi Kapal Selam 'Hantu' ke Indonesia
> 
> Swedia tak main-main dalam menawarkan alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) kepada Indonesia. Setidaknya, ada dua alat tempur terbaru yang ditawarkan oleh perusahaan pertahanan Saab AB, yakni Kapal Selam A26 Kelas Gotland dan Radar Erieye AEW&C.
> 
> Menurut Vice President Head of Saab Indonesia, Anders Dahl, perusahaan telah 100 tahun mendesain, mengembangkan, dan memproduksi kapal-kapal perang, khususnya pengembangan program kapal selam modern A26.
> 
> Teknologi kapal selam terbaru yang dikembangkan Swedia ini memiliki kemampuan tinggal di kedalaman laut dalam waktu lama. Selain itu, meski bukan tergolong kapal selam nuklir, A26 diklaim sebagai kapal selam siluman bertenaga diesel-listrik yang paling maju di dunia.
> 
> "Kapal selam A26 punya sistem Kockums Stirling AIP (Air-Independent Propulsion) dan teknologi 'stealth' terbaru yang diberi nama GHOST (Genuine HOlistic STealth). Ini yang membuatnya nyaris tidak terdeteksi saat di bawah air," kata Dahl kepada VIVA.co.id, Selasa, 29 Agustus 2017. Ia melanjutkan, kapal selam diesel-elektrik dikenal dengan mesinnya yang minim suara, tetapi memiliki kekurangan pada tenaga dan ketahanan.
> Kekurangan ini mampu diatasi dengan sistem Kockums Stirling AIP, yang menggunakan oksigen cair dan bahan bakar simpanan untuk menghasilkan energi di dalam air.
> 
> AS pun mengakui
> 
> Teknologi ini, lanjut Dahl, membuat A26 mampu bergerak dalam air tanpa muncul ke permukaan hingga 18 hari. Sementara itu, GHOST, merupakan teknologi siluman yang material dan kontur, baik eksternal maupun internal, pada A26 disesuaikan untuk meminimalisasi pantulan suara. Dengan begitu, sebagian besar dari gelombang suara yang mengenai lambung A26 akan diserap. Kemudian, pada bagian internal A26 juga dipasang karet peredam suara di tempat-tempat yang menghasilkan banyak suara seperti ruang mesin.
> Dahl pun memiliki pengalaman mengesankan ketika kapal selam A26 mengikuti latihan gabungan antara Angkatan Laut Swedia dan Amerika Serikat pada 2005-2007.
> 
> "Saat itu kapal perang AL AS tidak mampu mendeteksi keberadaan A26. Apalagi, mereka mengerahkan kapal selam nuklir Kelas Ohio. Ini tentu reputasi A26 sudah diakui," ungkap dia. Dahl menambahkan, Swedia bukan negara anggota Pakta Pertahanan Atlantik Utara (NATO). Negara itu bebas melakukan kerja sama militer dengan Indonesia 'tanpa ada tekanan'.Seperti diketahui, akhir tahun lalu, Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu ditawari kapal selam dan jet tempur oleh Menteri Pertahanan Swedia Carl Anders Peter Hultqvist.
> Hal ini kemudian dituangkan ke dalam nota kesepahaman bidang pertahanan atau naskah Defence Cooperatian Agreement (DCA).
> 
> Sumber : VIVA
> Copas dari formil kaskus @rezaman
> Sweden offer indonesia A26 Submarine



What navies already use A26? AFAIK, none, yet. I think it's status is similar to Amur-Class. Do you think TNI-AL wants to be the launch customer of any new submarine type? It's very risky you know.


----------



## Mahakam

Star Bugs said:


> What navies already use A26? AFAIK, none, yet. I think it's status is similar to Amur-Class. Do you think TNI-AL wants to be the launch customer of any new submarine type? It's very risky you know.



If we able to develop and get some technology like we did with KFX then why not? getting IFX and u209 from Korea is also big risk but we get through it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Why not, Either A26 with sweden or U-214 with Turkey/Germany, as long it is not Kilo sub.


----------



## MarveL




----------



## Nike

Another new Hercs arrive in Indonesia


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Tertarik Membeli Kapal Selam Buatan Rusia*





*Varshavyanka class ☆*

*I*ndonesia tertarik untuk memiliki kapal selam diesel elektrik Proyek 636 “Varshavyanka”, kata Kepala Layanan Federal untuk Kerja Sama Teknik-Militer Rusia (FSMTC) Dmitry Shugayev dalam sebuah wawancara dengan Kommersant, sebagaimana dilansir dari RBC.

Shugayev menganggap bahwa hal ini sebagai “_sinyal yang baik_”. “_Kami telah membahas hal ini dengan mitra dari Indonesia. Saat ini, kami siap untuk membuat model kerja sama yang saling menguntungkan,_” ujar Shugayev.

Pada saat yang sama, kepala FSMTC juga menambahkan bahwa Jakarta juga sedang berupaya mengembangkan produksi peralatan kelautannya sendiri.

Kapal selam Varshavyanka adalah kapal selam generasi ketiga yang memiliki berat benaman 3.950 ton. Dengan bobotnya itu, kapal selam ini bisa melaju di bawah air dengan kecepatan 20 knot dan mampu menyelam sedalam 300 meter. Varshavyanka juga dapat menampung hingga 52 orang awak kapal.

Rusia telah mempertimbangkan kemungkinan pemasokan kapal selam non-nuklir Varshavyanka (Proyek 636) untuk Indonesia sejak 2016 lalu. Kapal selam Proyek 636 yang telah dimodifikasi ini memiliki efektivitas tempur yang lebih tinggi. Varshavyanka dilengkapi dengan torpedo berkaliber 533 milimeter (sebanyak enam unit), bom, dan sistem rudal ‘Kalibr’.

Kapal ini juga mampu mendeteksi target pada jarak tiga sampai empat kali lebih besar dibandingkan kemampuan deteksi musuh. Atas kemampuan silumannya tersebut, kapal selam ini mendapat julukan ‘lubang hitam’ oleh NATO.

* ✈ RBTH *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Engineering and Technical Service for F-16 of Indonesia and 11 Countries*





*F-16A/B of the TNI AU will undergo upgrade [Military Buzz] ☆*

*L*ockheed Martin Aeronautics Co., Fort Worth, Texas has been awarded a $47,819,931 requirements contract for engineering and technical services in support of the F-16 aircraft requirements.

Contractor engineering and technical services will be provided to elevate the technical expertise of system maintainers. Work will be performed at Hill Air Force Base, Utah; Toledo, Ohio; Tucson, Arizona; McEntire Joint National Guard Base, South Carolina; and in 12 countries, Bahrain, Pakistan, Chile, Jordan, Turkey, Morocco, Taiwan, Oman, Egypt, Iraq, Thailand, and Indonesia.

Work is expected to be completed by June 30, 2020. This award is the result of a sole-source acquisition.

Fiscal 2017 foreign military sales; operation and maintenance funds in the amount of $18,214,506 are being obligated at time of award. Air Force Life Cycle Management Center, Wright-Patterson Air Force Base, Ohio, is the contracting activity (FA8604-17-D-8002).

* ✈ US DoD *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Bugs

Mahakam said:


> If we able to develop and get some technology like we did with KFX then why not? getting IFX and u209 from Korea is also big risk but we get through it.



Chang Bogo is not a big risk, the SoKor have produced 9 of them for their own navy. Even if Chang Bogo is not based on U209, let's say 100% korean design, they already have made a substantial unit of that sub. All flaws in that sub must have been fixed.

KFX/IFX is a risk, but still not a big risk because we co-develop it. We follow and are involved every development. Just like that we co-develop CN-235. Any flaws that might appear can be detected by us before production begins.

As for A26, we did not co-develop it. In order to get TOT of A26, we first have to buy it and be the launch customer. If there are at least 5 units of A26 already been used by any navy, then I *support* the purchase and TOT of A26. 

But for now, I'm sticking with chang bogo or kilo.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Daewoo Shipbuilding wins sub maintenance deal from Indonesia

Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering Co., a major shipyard in South Korea, said Thursday that it has clinched a 30 billion-won ($26.7 million) deal from Indonesia's Navy to provide maintenance and upgrade services for one of its submarines. Under the deal, Daewoo Shipbuilding will work with Indonesia's largest shipyard, PT. PAL, on the maintenance of a submarine operated by the Indonesia's Navy by 2020.

_http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20170831000665_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

I don't think we need to add more subs for the moment...Those three CBGs are enough. 
TNI-AL has serious weaknesses in terms of air defense. Even if Bung Karno and PKR have all been equipped with VL MICA, it is far from adequate. You don't need to use Harpoon or Kh-31P, just send in light attack aircraft with AGM-65 or helicopters with Sea Skua, our ships can't fire back.They will be massacred....

I don't understand why everyone including those higher ups is so preoccupied with subs. Since Taranto, Pearl Harbor and attack on Force Z, it is already clear that naval warfare is determined by air power. Even the weak Argentinian Air Force with very limited stockpile of Exocet managed to incur huge losses on Royal Navy.


----------



## barjo

Star Bugs said:


> Chang Bogo is not a big risk, the SoKor have produced 9 of them for their own navy. Even if Chang Bogo is not based on U209, let's say 100% korean design, they already have made a substantial unit of that sub. All flaws in that sub must have been fixed.
> 
> KFX/IFX is a risk, but still not a big risk because we co-develop it. We follow and are involved every development. Just like that we co-develop CN-235. Any flaws that might appear can be detected by us before production begins.
> 
> As for A26, we did not co-develop it. In order to get TOT of A26, we first have to buy it and be the launch customer. If there are at least 5 units of A26 already been used by any navy, then I *support* the purchase and TOT of A26.
> 
> But for now, I'm sticking with chang bogo or kilo.


remember collins class, we might consider that before doing something with SAAB


----------



## barjo

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> I don't think we need to add more subs for the moment...Those three CBGs are enough.
> TNI-AL has serious weaknesses in terms of air defense. Even if Bung Karno and PKR have all been equipped with VL MICA, it is far from adequate. You don't need to use Harpoon or Kh-31P, just send in light attack aircraft with AGM-65 or helicopters with Sea Skua, our ships can't fire back.They will be massacred....
> 
> I don't understand why everyone including those higher ups is so preoccupied with subs. Since Taranto, Pearl Harbor and attack on Force Z, it is already clear that naval warfare is determined by air power. Even the weak Argentinian Air Force with very limited stockpile of Exocet managed to incur huge losses on Royal Navy.


kriegsmarine has different experience bro, they cut all anything afloat at atlantic, they play on small pown atlantik with many channel like us not big as pasific which sub will need port to supply, and dificullt with hunting, many botle neck at atlantik like brit channel or greenland pass, like us with malaka or any channel in java lombok and maluku, its good place for submarine to hunt their prey, archipelago its a heaven for sub, with swallow waters distrub the sonar, and channel is a botle neck easy to choke


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Russian Helicopters" Successfully Completed the Repair of Two Indonesian Mi-35P*

31 Agustus 2017




Mi-35P of the Indonesian Army (photo : VPK)

MOSCOW (Itar-Tass) - RIA Novosti. Holding "Russian Helicopters" handed over two Indonesia combat helicopters Mi-35P after major repairs, told reporters on Wednesday the press service of the company.

The contract for the overhaul of these machines was signed in September 2016.

"Specialists from Indonesia visited the JSC "150 ARZ" holding company "Russian Helicopters" for the acceptance of two Mi-35P helicopters .The representatives of the Indonesian delegation inspected the flight tests, inspected the helicopters and signed the necessary documents," the report said.

The first combat helicopters Mi-35P to Indonesia were delivered in September 2003. As part of the intergovernmental agreement, in September 2007, Indonesia ordered three more Mi-35P helicopters that were delivered in September 2010. The official ceremony of their transfer to the Indonesian Army took place at Pondok Cabe Army Ground Base in Jakarta on October 20 of the same year.

The updated version differs from the standard Mi-35 by the presence of a bow moving cannon with a twin 23mm cannon, multifunctional indicators, including the pilot's windshield. In addition, the helicopter is equipped with a gyrostabilized optoelectronic system, a video registration system, modern communications and navigation complexes, and a digital autopilot.

The Mi-35P helicopter was built on the basis of the Mi-24P, the main period of its release fell on 1981-1989. In total, Mi-24P/Mi-35P helicopters were used by about 70 countries. Helicopters of this class continue to carry combat duty in the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation abroad - in Syria, Tajikistan and Transnistria (Moldova).

(RIA Novosti)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Army establishes new strategic reserve command division*
*Ridzwan Rahmat* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
31 August 2017
The Indonesian Army’s (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Darat: TNI-AD’s) Strategic Reserve Command (KOSTRAD) is currently in the process of forming up a new rapid strike composite division consisting of 1,200 personnel.

The organisation, which has been named the ‘Cakra Battalion’, will be the KOSTRAD’s third operational division after Division I and Division II. It will be based in Lebak, Banten and will initially consist of one company each from the infantry, armoured cavalry, field artillery, army engineering, and army airborne formations.

Cakra Battalion will be headed by a colonel and reports directly to KOSTRAD Chief of Staff, Lieutenant General Edy Rahmayadi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 422087

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> I don't think we need to add more subs for the moment...Those three CBGs are enough.
> TNI-AL has serious weaknesses in terms of air defense. Even if Bung Karno and PKR have all been equipped with VL MICA, it is far from adequate. You don't need to use Harpoon or Kh-31P, just send in light attack aircraft with AGM-65 or helicopters with Sea Skua, our ships can't fire back.They will be massacred....
> 
> I don't understand why everyone including those higher ups is so preoccupied with subs. Since Taranto, Pearl Harbor and attack on Force Z, it is already clear that naval warfare is determined by air power. Even the weak Argentinian Air Force with very limited stockpile of Exocet managed to incur huge losses on Royal Navy.


Submarines give us the largest chance to fight back when our surface fleet are outclassed and outnumbered by significantly larger foes.......they run silent, they dive deep and they strike hard......the enemy will find it more pleasant to destroy a large surface force than to seek submarines hiding deep underwater......it causes huge psychological problems to the enemy also (a single submarine attack on ARA general belgrano (cruiser) seal the fate of the argentinian navy for the rest of the war).....one more thing during the falklands conflict the argentianan submarine (ARA SAN LUIS, If im not mistaken)actually manage to perform an attack on the british fleet (HMS Brilliant and HMS Yarmouth )but failed to sink the targets because of technical problems with the gyro systems.......


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*SYARAT KAPAL SELAM MASUK DALAM KATEGORI CANGGIH*
31 AUGUST 2017 DIANEKO_LC 4 COMMENTS
Sebagai negara kepulauan, Indonesia seharusnya memiliki armada kapal selam. Namun, hingga saat ini hanya tiga unit saja yang bertugas mengawal perairan Indonesia, yakni KRI Cakra, Nenggala dan Nagapasa.

Nama terakhir merupakan kapal selam terbaru yang dibangun bersama antara Korea Selatan-Indonesia. Meski begitu, bagi sebuah negara besar seperti Indonesia, memiliki kapal selam adalah keharusan.

Akan tetapi, teknologi tempur bawah air ini sangatlah kompleks. Dikatakan demikian, karena harus memenuhi persyaratan sebagai kapal selam canggih namun aman bagi personel.

Menurut Kepala Pusat Teknologi Saab Kockhums, Roger Berg, ada sejumlah syarat mutlak bahwa kapal selam dikatakan canggih.

“Yang pasti mampu menghadapi tekanan dan menggunakan energi yang ramah lingkungan,” kata Berg kepada _VIVA.co.id_, Selasa, 29 Agustus 2017.

Cocok untuk Indonesia

Pertama, teknologinya harus anti-radar dan mampu menyerap suara (_stealth and signature technology_). Kedua, mampu menyelam lama di laut, baik itu mingguan hingga bulanan (_long endurence_) di samudera.

Ketiga, sistem komunikasi dan persenjataan yang terintegrasi (_systems integration_). Keempat, mampu menjalankan misi khusus seperti mata-mata (_spying_) dan pengawasan (_surveillance_) tanpa terdeteksi lawan.

Kelima, kapal selam harus aman, nyaman dan sehat (_survivability_). Hal ini mengingat seluruh awak/personel bekerja berbulan-bulan di dalam kapal selam, sehingga mampu bekerja optimal dalam menjalankan misi.

Pada kesempatan yang sama, _Chief Engineer_Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi, Mohamad Dahsyat, kapal selam A26 Kelas Gotland milik Swedia sangat cocok dipakai di Indonesia.

Ia berkata demikian, lantaran kapal selam buatan Saab AB itu memiliki teknologi Stirling, yakni menggunakan oksigen cair dan bahan bakar simpanan untuk menghasilkan energi di dalam air.

Teknologi ini membuat A26 mampu bergerak dalam air tanpa muncul ke permukaan hingga 18 hari. “Dari sisi teknologi sangat cocok, baik digunakan di laut dangkal maupun dalam,” kata Dahsyat.

_Photo : A 26 (SAAB)_

_Sumber : Viva_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Bima Suci, Vigo, 24 Agustus

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Bugs

barjo said:


> remember collins class, we might consider that before doing something with SAAB



That's true. And don't forget the Greek Navy were regretful being the launch customer of U214.


----------



## Nike

barjo said:


> remember collins class, we might consider that before doing something with SAAB



Collin class is assembled in Australia, much like Canberra class and Hobart class, they all plagued with problems.


----------



## kaka404

barjo said:


> remember collins class, we might consider that before doing something with SAAB





Star Bugs said:


> That's true. And don't forget the Greek Navy were regretful being the launch customer of U214.





madokafc said:


> Collin class is assembled in Australia, much like Canberra class and Hobart class, they all plagued with problems.


remember archer or soryuu?.... :p actually.. what are we playing here. sometimes things work sometimes it doesn't...
as madoka write once


> *Hope we stick with Nagapasa class to be built at PT PAL facilities *and at the same time *ordering foreign design to increasing our exposure towards new technologies*


let stick to that one first while studying/researching/improving using design of others..
yes a26 doesn't exist yet.. but that doesn't mean ptpal shouldn't take that chance to work together with saab... if they think this cooperation will create a better result, then why not take it.


----------



## Nike

*Tawaran ACMAT VLRA Untuk TNI*
Posted on 30/08/2017 by Iwan Hermawan







Di dunia maya, berkembang anggapan bahawa Tentara Nasional Indonesia adalah kolektor berbagai macam alutsista yang fungsinya tak jauh beda. Hal ini juga terjadi pada alat angkutan TNI yaitu truk. Selain memiliki berbagai jenis, kebanyakan truk TNI merupakan varian sipil yang dimiliterisasi. Pengecualian tentu ada pada beberapa truk seperti Unimog dan beberapa jenis lainnya. Sudah saatnya TNI juga menyeragamkan truk serbaguna untuk angkutan militer dengan spesifikasi militer pula.

Untuk itulah PT.SSE menawarkan Truk VLRA lansiran ACMAT Prancis. Sebagai truk militer VLRA so pasti dibekali kemampuan off road yang tangguh. Selain itu, desain yang modular juga membuat VLRA bisa diubah menjadi berbagai macam fungsi. Mulai fungsi angkut pasukan, logistik, hingga varian pasukan khusus.






Dengan mesin 180hp, VLRA dijamin tak akan kedodoran disaat harus melibas rintangan. Selain itu, VLRA juga didesain mudah diangkut dengan pesawat sekelas Hercules. Di lingkungan TNI, VLRA sebenarnya sudah digunakan Korps Marinir dengan jumlah yang tidak terlalu banyak.

PT.SSE sendiri, melalui Dislitbang TNI AD sudah menguji VLRA pada tahun 2015 lalu. Hasilnya, VLRA lulus dengan baik dan mendapat sertifikat TNI AD. Jika jadi dipilih oleh TNI, maka PT.SSE sendiri mampu membangun dan merakit truk VLRA. Bahkan kapasitas produksi yang ditawarkan PT.SSE sendiri mencapai 100 unit/tahun. Selama ini PT.SSE dikenal dengan produksi ranpur murni buatan dalam negeri seperti P2, P3 dan P6. Ranpur-ranpur ini saat ini tengah naik daun lantaran banyak dipesan oleh satuan pasukan khusus di lingkungan TNI.














http://arcinc.id/?p=1692

Hmm 100 production capacity a year is kinda small, to say last time TNI AD ordered around thousand lorry a year. Except this truk will be only to be used for elite units like Kostrad and Marines corps

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Halasan-630 Latihan Multilateral SEACAT 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*TNI AL Pilih Jerman Sebagai Pemasok Kapal Penyapu Ranjau Terbaru*
indomiliter | 30/08/2017 | Berita Matra Laut, Berita Update Alutsista, Dari Ruang Tempur, Kapal Perang,Ranjau | 13 Comments
FacebookTwitterWhatsAppLineCopy LinkEmail






Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi pada Februari 2015 pernah mengungkapkan rencana pengadaan dua unit kapal penyapu ranjau jenis baru untuk memperkuat Satuan Kapal Ranjau (Satran), rencana pengadaan ini tentu wajar adanya, mengingat sudah tiga dekade Satran tak mendapatkan modernisasi alutsista. Sampai saat ini kapal penyapu ranjau andalan Satran adalah dua unit Tripartite Class hasil pengadaan tahun 1988.

*Baca juga: Berencana Beli 2 Unit Penyapu Ranjau Baru, TNI AL Siap Pensiunkan Tripartite Class*

Tripartite Class yang tediri dari KRI Pulau Rengat 711 dan KRI Pulau Rupat 712 adalah buatan galangan GNM (Van der Gessen de Noord Marinebouw BV) di Albasserdam, Belanda, pada masanya tergolong kapal penyapu ranjau yang canggih dan sudah dilengkapi ROV (Remotely Operated Vehicles) untuk mengendus ranjau dibawah permukaan laut. Namun, kini teknologi di Tripartite Class sudah ketinggalam jaman, bahkan bisa disebut kapal penyapu ranjau ini tak lagi mampu beroperasi optimal.

Bergeser ke Agustus 2016, pemerintah akhirnya telah memberi lampu hijau untuk pengadaan kapal buru/sapu ranjau (_mine countermeasures vessels_) terbaru untuk Satran TNI AL, dana yang dianggarakan mencapai US$215 juta, atau sekitar Rp2,8 triliun. Pengadaan kapal buru ranjau sejatinya sudah masuk dalam paket belanja di MEF (Minimum Essential Force) II di periode tahun 2014 – 2019. Namun sampai saat itu, belum juga diketahui jenis dan tipe kapal penyapu ranjau yang akan dipilih TNI AL.






*Baca juga: US$215 Juta, Anggaran Pengadaan Kapal Pemburu Ranjau Terbaru TNI AL*

Dan baru pada 29 Agustus 2017, mulai terungkap titik terang pengadaan kapal penyapu ranjau terbaru untuk TNI AL. Perwira menengah dari Mabes TNI AL mengatakan kepada _Indomiliter.com_bahwa tahun ini akan dilakukan penandatanganan kontrak pengadaan kapal penyapu ranjau terbaru yang dibeli dari Jerman. Namun lebih jauh belum bisa disebutkan perusahaan pemasok kapal tersebut, dan tentunya belum bisa diketahui tipe penyapu ranjau yang dimaksud. “Pemilihan kapal penyapu ranjau dari Jerman telah melewati beragam seleksi atas kebutuhan TNI AL, dan sebelumnya sudah beberapa manufaktur (galangan) yang mengajukan proposal,” ujar sumber_Indomiliter.com._

*Baca juga: Huon Class, Sekilas Mirip Tripartite Class TNI AL, Inilah Kapal Penyapu Ranjau Andalan Australia*

*Lurssen*
Meski kepastiannya nanti masih menunggu kabar resmi dari TNI AL, namun sebenarnya tak sulit untuk menerka siapa pemasok kapal penyapu ranjau untuk TNI AL. Bila mengacu ke “Jerman” sebagai kata kunci, maka galangan pembuat kapal buru/sapu ranjau di Jerman akan merujuk ke satu nama, yakni Lurssen Defence yang bermarkas di kota Bremen.





M1062 Sulzbach-Rosenberg, salah satu Frankenthal Class milik AL Jerman.




M1092 Hameln, salah satu Ensdorf Class.
Dan bila mengintip ke situs resminya, _luerssen-defence.com_, setidaknya ada empat tipe kapal penyapu ranjau yang sudah dirilis, yaitu Ensdorf Class (Type HL352), Bangrachan Class (Type M38), Alanya Class (Type MHV54-014) dan Frankenthal Class (Type MJ332). Diantara keempatnya, yang digunakan AL Jerman adalah Ensdorf Class dan Frankenthal Class, sementara Bangrachan Class dioperasikan AL Thailand, dan Alanya Class untuk AL Turki.

*Baca juga: Saab Koster Class: Kandidat Kapal Pemburu Ranjau Terbaru Untuk TNI AL*

Diantara keempat tipe kapal penyapu ranjau lansiran Lurssen, Frankenthal Class adalah yang paling banyak diproduksi, AL Jerman mengoperasikan 10 unit Frankenthal Class, sementara ada dua unit Frankenthal Class yang juga dioperasikan AL Uni Emirat Arab.





Pinguin B3 mine hunting ROV pada Frankenthal Class.
Mungkinkah Frankenthal Class yang dipilih TNI AL? Sambil menunggu kabar pastinya, seandainya memang Lurssen yang dipilih untuk memasok alutsista kapal penyapu ranjau, maka rasanya ini adalah pilihan yang tepat, mengingat Lurssen punya rekam jejak yang positif di Indonesia. Bila Anda masih ingat bagaimana PT PAL mampu membangun kapal perang kombatan, maka nama Lurssen tak bisa dikesampingkan, kemampuan PT PAL memproduksi FPB-57 dalam beragam varian tak lepas dari_ Transfer of Technology_ (ToT) yang diberikan perusahaan asal Negeri Bavaria ini.*(Haryo Adjie)*

*Baca juga: FPB-57 Nav V TNI AL – Varian Kapal Cepat dengan Bekal Senjata dan Sensor Maksimal*

*Spesifikasi Frankenthal Class*
– Displacement: 650 ton
– Length: 54,4 meter
– Beam: 9,2 meter
– Draft: 2,6 meter
– Propulsion: 2 × MTU 16V 538 TB91 diesel-engines, 2040 kW each/ 2 × electric motors for slow and silent maneuvering/ 2 × Renk PLS 25 E gearboxes/ 2 × controllable pitch propellers
– Speed: 18 knots (33 km/h)
– Complement: 41
– Sensors and processing systems: 1 × hull mounted DSQS-11A mine hunting sonar DRBN 32 navigation radar
– Electronic warfare & decoys:2 × TKWA/MASS (Multi Ammunition Softkill System) decoy launchers/ 2 × Barricade chaff and flare launcher
– Armament: 1 × Bofors 40 mm/L70 dual purpose gun/ 2 FIM-92 Stinger MANPADS surface-to-air missile/ 2 × Pinguin B3 mine hunting ROV Mine laying capabilities

http://www.indomiliter.com/tni-al-p...asok-kapal-penyapu-ranjau-terbaru/#more-14529

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

striver44 said:


> Submarines give us the largest chance to fight back when our surface fleet are outclassed and outnumbered by significantly larger foes.......they run silent, they dive deep and they strike hard......the enemy will find it more pleasant to destroy a large surface force than to seek submarines hiding deep underwater......it causes huge psychological problems to the enemy also (a single submarine attack on ARA general belgrano (cruiser) seal the fate of the argentinian navy for the rest of the war).....one more thing during the falklands conflict the argentianan submarine (ARA SAN LUIS
> 
> 
> 
> barjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> kriegsmarine has different experience bro, they cut all anything afloat at atlantic, they play on small pown atlantik with many channel like us not big as pasific which sub will need port to supply, and dificullt with hunting, many botle neck at atlantik like brit channel or greenland pass, like us with malaka or any channel in java lombok and maluku, its good place for submarine to hunt their prey, archipelago its a heaven for sub, with swallow waters distrub the sonar, and channel is a botle neck easy to choke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , If im not mistaken)actually manage to perform an attack on the british fleet (HMS Brilliant and HMS Yarmouth )but failed to sink the targets because of technical problems with the gyro systems.......
Click to expand...


I don't think this is an ideal naval doctrine for TNI-AL. The emphasis seems to make submarine as the "capital ships". It means that the surface fleet is actually expendable with limited air defense. As a result, our surface fleet will be decimated and thousands will be killed. We will become a guerrilla navy, we lose the initiative, and suffer massive casualties. Is this acceptable?


----------



## GraveDigger388

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> I don't think this is an ideal naval doctrine for TNI-AL. The emphasis seems to make submarine as the "capital ships". It means that the surface fleet is actually expendable with limited air defense. As a result, our surface fleet will be decimated and thousands will be killed. We will become a guerrilla navy, we lose the initiative, and suffer massive casualties. Is this acceptable?


Well... Touchè..


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Navy KRI Nagapasa-403.






http://m.navaltoday.com/#newsitem-142754

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Bugs

kaka404 said:


> remember archer or soryuu?.... :p actually.. what are we playing here. sometimes things work sometimes it doesn't...
> as madoka write once
> 
> let stick to that one first while studying/researching/improving using design of others..
> yes a26 doesn't exist yet.. but that doesn't mean ptpal shouldn't take that chance to work together with saab... if they think this cooperation will create a better result, then why not take it.



I'm not anti cooperation with SAAB or other sub design. But this is not about PAL. PAL is not the user of subs. PAL is not the one paying for subs. It's TNI-AL paying and operating. I think TNI-AL will never buy and use non-existent, unproven subs. 

If PAL wants to cooperate with SAAB, Lurssen, DSME or any ship/sub builders, go ahead. But who is going to pay for the TOT? PAL? PAL doesn't have money. PAL gets Chang Bogo TOT because TNI-AL is willing to buy Chang Bogo because it is a proven design and used by SoKor navy. Nah, sekarang apakah AL mau keluarin duit buat beli A26 yang belum exist, belum terbukti, dan menanggung semua konsekuensinya sebagai launch customer KS, hanya supaya PAL bisa dapet TOT?


----------



## kaka404

Star Bugs said:


> I'm not anti cooperation with SAAB or other sub design. But this is not about PAL. PAL is not the user of subs. PAL is not the one paying for subs. It's TNI-AL paying and operating. *I think TNI-AL will never buy and use non-existent, unproven subs*.


i didn't argue that TNIAL should buy a26. my argument is that PAL should stick with nagapasa class first, the subs that TNIAL is using at the moment, and cooperate with others for research, development and so on, basically to come out with a sub design of its own.. if PAL feel that cooperating with SAAB will gives out a good result then why not?

correcnt me if i'm wrong, what SAAB offer is the design right?? they're not offering pal to buy a26 subs right? but just the design...

i hope TNIAL don't have the same view as yours otherwise PAL will never have it's own sub design and built it's own sub and will forever be the "garment tailor" of other shipbuilders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Star Bugs said:


> I'm not anti cooperation with SAAB or other sub design. But this is not about PAL. PAL is not the user of subs. PAL is not the one paying for subs. It's TNI-AL paying and operating. I think TNI-AL will never buy and use non-existent, unproven subs.



While SAAB might be offering A26 to Indonesia, just like the other submarine producers, it's their willingness to share their expertise on designing and developing sub that might interest us. We need their expertise to help develop our own 32 meter mini submarine. Let's stop at that first.



Star Bugs said:


> If PAL wants to cooperate with SAAB, Lurssen, DSME or any ship/sub builders, go ahead. But who is going to pay for the TOT? PAL? PAL doesn't have money. PAL gets Chang Bogo TOT because TNI-AL is willing to buy Chang Bogo because it is a proven design and used by SoKor navy. Nah, sekarang apakah AL mau keluarin duit buat beli A26 yang belum exist, belum terbukti, dan menanggung semua konsekuensinya sebagai launch customer KS, hanya supaya PAL bisa dapet TOT?



It's part of RnD project with BPPT and other gov research institution to strengthen strategic defense industry, so any expenses would be covered by Gov.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harkness

*ARISGATOR have arrived* 











*Horee.. Arisgator TNI AD Mendarat*
Posted on 02/09/2017 by Iwan Hermawan

Satu lagi, alutsista baru memperkuat jajaran TNI AD. Sabtu (02/09) siang, tank angkut pasukan amfibi Arisgator mendarat di tanah air. Kata ‘mendarat’ disini memang seperti kenyataannya. Pasalnya Tank modifikasi M-113 ini diangkut bukan melalui jalur laut, melainkan melalui kargo udara Singapore Airlines. Total ada 5 unit Arisgator yang tiba hari ini.

Sekedar mengingatkan, Arisgator adalah modifikasi ang ditawarkan oleh sebuah perusahaan Italia bernama ARIS ( Applicazioni Rielaborazioni Impianti Speciali ) Spa. dalam konsep Arisgator. Ide dasarnya adalah modifikasi dan pembenahan pada M113 pada sektor daya apung dan propulsi sehingga M113 dapat bersalin rupa menjadi kendaraan pendarat amfibi.

Untuk mewujudkan hal tersebut, ada sejumlah kit modifikasi yang disiapkan, yaitu moncong tambahan pada M113 berbentuk haluan kapal (atau malah moncong buaya) yang berisi gabus dan karet khusus yang ringan dan dapat meningkatkan daya apung, plus panel pembelah ombak yang dapat dibentangkan saat mengarung air.

Panel tambahan serupa yang ditempelkan di bagian belakang kendaraan yang sekaligus menjadi rumah bagi sistem waterjet . Kotak penambah daya apung serupa dapat dipergoki di sisi kiri-kanan Arisgator. Pada bagian atas, exhaust atau knalpot dipanjangkan dengan menggunakan snorkel pada sisi kanan atap. Grille untuk lubang masuk udara mesin juga diberi penutup yang lebih tinggi dari kendaraan agar tidak kemasukan air pada saat mengarungi permukaan sungai dan laut.

Untuk sistem propulsi di dalam air, dua buah propeller hidrostatik dipasang di bagian belakang bawah dengan ukuran yang besar, yang mampu mendorong kendaraan dengan kecepatan 5 knot di permukaan air. Sistem propeller ini dapat digerakkan secara independen untuk membuat Arisgator berbelok saat bermanuver di permukaan air.

Kemampuan amfibi yang prima tersebut membuat Arisgator dapat digunakan untuk melakukan operasi pendaratan amfibi, dilepaskan dari kapal LPD untuk kemudian berenang, mencapai permukaan, dan bertempur. Modifikasi Arisgator sendiri tidak mempengaruhi kemampuan manuvernya di darat jika dibandingkan dengan M113.

Untuk urusan persenjataan juga sama, Arisgator hanya menyediakan sistem kubah dan dudukan dengan dinding penahan cipratan ombak, plus dudukan untuk senapan mesin M2HB atau pelontar granat 40mm Mk19 Mod 0. Palka di sisi atas kendaraan juga masih dipertahankan untuk akses alternatif keluar masuk pasukan.
Secara keseluruhan, M113 yang bersalin rupa menjadi Arisgator boleh dibilang mirip dengan kendaraan pendarat amfibi LVTP-7, namun berukuran lebih mini. Sosoknya jelas bertambah panjang dibandingkan M113 yang berbentuk bak kotak sabun, dan kemampuan amfibinya jadi cocok untuk operasi pendaratan amfibi ataupun operasi di alur sungai dan muara. Di Italia, Arisgator diberi nama resmi VAL dan digunakan oleh Batalion San Marco dari Resimen Pendarat AL Italia.

source : Arcinc.id

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

fantastic 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Harkness said:


> *ARISGATOR have arrived*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Horee.. Arisgator TNI AD Mendarat*
> Posted on 02/09/2017 by Iwan Hermawan
> 
> Satu lagi, alutsista baru memperkuat jajaran TNI AD. Sabtu (02/09) siang, tank angkut pasukan amfibi Arisgator mendarat di tanah air. Kata ‘mendarat’ disini memang seperti kenyataannya. Pasalnya Tank modifikasi M-113 ini diangkut bukan melalui jalur laut, melainkan melalui kargo udara Singapore Airlines. Total ada 5 unit Arisgator yang tiba hari ini.
> 
> Sekedar mengingatkan, Arisgator adalah modifikasi ang ditawarkan oleh sebuah perusahaan Italia bernama ARIS ( Applicazioni Rielaborazioni Impianti Speciali ) Spa. dalam konsep Arisgator. Ide dasarnya adalah modifikasi dan pembenahan pada M113 pada sektor daya apung dan propulsi sehingga M113 dapat bersalin rupa menjadi kendaraan pendarat amfibi.
> 
> Untuk mewujudkan hal tersebut, ada sejumlah kit modifikasi yang disiapkan, yaitu moncong tambahan pada M113 berbentuk haluan kapal (atau malah moncong buaya) yang berisi gabus dan karet khusus yang ringan dan dapat meningkatkan daya apung, plus panel pembelah ombak yang dapat dibentangkan saat mengarung air.
> 
> Panel tambahan serupa yang ditempelkan di bagian belakang kendaraan yang sekaligus menjadi rumah bagi sistem waterjet . Kotak penambah daya apung serupa dapat dipergoki di sisi kiri-kanan Arisgator. Pada bagian atas, exhaust atau knalpot dipanjangkan dengan menggunakan snorkel pada sisi kanan atap. Grille untuk lubang masuk udara mesin juga diberi penutup yang lebih tinggi dari kendaraan agar tidak kemasukan air pada saat mengarungi permukaan sungai dan laut.
> 
> Untuk sistem propulsi di dalam air, dua buah propeller hidrostatik dipasang di bagian belakang bawah dengan ukuran yang besar, yang mampu mendorong kendaraan dengan kecepatan 5 knot di permukaan air. Sistem propeller ini dapat digerakkan secara independen untuk membuat Arisgator berbelok saat bermanuver di permukaan air.
> 
> Kemampuan amfibi yang prima tersebut membuat Arisgator dapat digunakan untuk melakukan operasi pendaratan amfibi, dilepaskan dari kapal LPD untuk kemudian berenang, mencapai permukaan, dan bertempur. Modifikasi Arisgator sendiri tidak mempengaruhi kemampuan manuvernya di darat jika dibandingkan dengan M113.
> 
> Untuk urusan persenjataan juga sama, Arisgator hanya menyediakan sistem kubah dan dudukan dengan dinding penahan cipratan ombak, plus dudukan untuk senapan mesin M2HB atau pelontar granat 40mm Mk19 Mod 0. Palka di sisi atas kendaraan juga masih dipertahankan untuk akses alternatif keluar masuk pasukan.
> Secara keseluruhan, M113 yang bersalin rupa menjadi Arisgator boleh dibilang mirip dengan kendaraan pendarat amfibi LVTP-7, namun berukuran lebih mini. Sosoknya jelas bertambah panjang dibandingkan M113 yang berbentuk bak kotak sabun, dan kemampuan amfibinya jadi cocok untuk operasi pendaratan amfibi ataupun operasi di alur sungai dan muara. Di Italia, Arisgator diberi nama resmi VAL dan digunakan oleh Batalion San Marco dari Resimen Pendarat AL Italia.
> 
> source : Arcinc.id





        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Harkness said:


> *ARISGATOR have arrived*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Horee.. Arisgator TNI AD Mendarat*
> Posted on 02/09/2017 by Iwan Hermawan
> 
> Satu lagi, alutsista baru memperkuat jajaran TNI AD. Sabtu (02/09) siang, tank angkut pasukan amfibi Arisgator mendarat di tanah air. Kata ‘mendarat’ disini memang seperti kenyataannya. Pasalnya Tank modifikasi M-113 ini diangkut bukan melalui jalur laut, melainkan melalui kargo udara Singapore Airlines. Total ada 5 unit Arisgator yang tiba hari ini.
> 
> Sekedar mengingatkan, Arisgator adalah modifikasi ang ditawarkan oleh sebuah perusahaan Italia bernama ARIS ( Applicazioni Rielaborazioni Impianti Speciali ) Spa. dalam konsep Arisgator. Ide dasarnya adalah modifikasi dan pembenahan pada M113 pada sektor daya apung dan propulsi sehingga M113 dapat bersalin rupa menjadi kendaraan pendarat amfibi.
> 
> Untuk mewujudkan hal tersebut, ada sejumlah kit modifikasi yang disiapkan, yaitu moncong tambahan pada M113 berbentuk haluan kapal (atau malah moncong buaya) yang berisi gabus dan karet khusus yang ringan dan dapat meningkatkan daya apung, plus panel pembelah ombak yang dapat dibentangkan saat mengarung air.
> 
> Panel tambahan serupa yang ditempelkan di bagian belakang kendaraan yang sekaligus menjadi rumah bagi sistem waterjet . Kotak penambah daya apung serupa dapat dipergoki di sisi kiri-kanan Arisgator. Pada bagian atas, exhaust atau knalpot dipanjangkan dengan menggunakan snorkel pada sisi kanan atap. Grille untuk lubang masuk udara mesin juga diberi penutup yang lebih tinggi dari kendaraan agar tidak kemasukan air pada saat mengarungi permukaan sungai dan laut.
> 
> Untuk sistem propulsi di dalam air, dua buah propeller hidrostatik dipasang di bagian belakang bawah dengan ukuran yang besar, yang mampu mendorong kendaraan dengan kecepatan 5 knot di permukaan air. Sistem propeller ini dapat digerakkan secara independen untuk membuat Arisgator berbelok saat bermanuver di permukaan air.
> 
> Kemampuan amfibi yang prima tersebut membuat Arisgator dapat digunakan untuk melakukan operasi pendaratan amfibi, dilepaskan dari kapal LPD untuk kemudian berenang, mencapai permukaan, dan bertempur. Modifikasi Arisgator sendiri tidak mempengaruhi kemampuan manuvernya di darat jika dibandingkan dengan M113.
> 
> Untuk urusan persenjataan juga sama, Arisgator hanya menyediakan sistem kubah dan dudukan dengan dinding penahan cipratan ombak, plus dudukan untuk senapan mesin M2HB atau pelontar granat 40mm Mk19 Mod 0. Palka di sisi atas kendaraan juga masih dipertahankan untuk akses alternatif keluar masuk pasukan.
> Secara keseluruhan, M113 yang bersalin rupa menjadi Arisgator boleh dibilang mirip dengan kendaraan pendarat amfibi LVTP-7, namun berukuran lebih mini. Sosoknya jelas bertambah panjang dibandingkan M113 yang berbentuk bak kotak sabun, dan kemampuan amfibinya jadi cocok untuk operasi pendaratan amfibi ataupun operasi di alur sungai dan muara. Di Italia, Arisgator diberi nama resmi VAL dan digunakan oleh Batalion San Marco dari Resimen Pendarat AL Italia.
> 
> source : Arcinc.id



Pake Boeing 747 400F ya?


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## caksakerah

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 422508



Looks a bit different from original design. These arisgator dont have additional box at rear side for the propeller housing?


----------



## striver44

Harkness said:


> *ARISGATOR have arrived*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Horee.. Arisgator TNI AD Mendarat*
> Posted on 02/09/2017 by Iwan Hermawan
> 
> Satu lagi, alutsista baru memperkuat jajaran TNI AD. Sabtu (02/09) siang, tank angkut pasukan amfibi Arisgator mendarat di tanah air. Kata ‘mendarat’ disini memang seperti kenyataannya. Pasalnya Tank modifikasi M-113 ini diangkut bukan melalui jalur laut, melainkan melalui kargo udara Singapore Airlines. Total ada 5 unit Arisgator yang tiba hari ini.
> 
> Sekedar mengingatkan, Arisgator adalah modifikasi ang ditawarkan oleh sebuah perusahaan Italia bernama ARIS ( Applicazioni Rielaborazioni Impianti Speciali ) Spa. dalam konsep Arisgator. Ide dasarnya adalah modifikasi dan pembenahan pada M113 pada sektor daya apung dan propulsi sehingga M113 dapat bersalin rupa menjadi kendaraan pendarat amfibi.
> 
> Untuk mewujudkan hal tersebut, ada sejumlah kit modifikasi yang disiapkan, yaitu moncong tambahan pada M113 berbentuk haluan kapal (atau malah moncong buaya) yang berisi gabus dan karet khusus yang ringan dan dapat meningkatkan daya apung, plus panel pembelah ombak yang dapat dibentangkan saat mengarung air.
> 
> Panel tambahan serupa yang ditempelkan di bagian belakang kendaraan yang sekaligus menjadi rumah bagi sistem waterjet . Kotak penambah daya apung serupa dapat dipergoki di sisi kiri-kanan Arisgator. Pada bagian atas, exhaust atau knalpot dipanjangkan dengan menggunakan snorkel pada sisi kanan atap. Grille untuk lubang masuk udara mesin juga diberi penutup yang lebih tinggi dari kendaraan agar tidak kemasukan air pada saat mengarungi permukaan sungai dan laut.
> 
> Untuk sistem propulsi di dalam air, dua buah propeller hidrostatik dipasang di bagian belakang bawah dengan ukuran yang besar, yang mampu mendorong kendaraan dengan kecepatan 5 knot di permukaan air. Sistem propeller ini dapat digerakkan secara independen untuk membuat Arisgator berbelok saat bermanuver di permukaan air.
> 
> Kemampuan amfibi yang prima tersebut membuat Arisgator dapat digunakan untuk melakukan operasi pendaratan amfibi, dilepaskan dari kapal LPD untuk kemudian berenang, mencapai permukaan, dan bertempur. Modifikasi Arisgator sendiri tidak mempengaruhi kemampuan manuvernya di darat jika dibandingkan dengan M113.
> 
> Untuk urusan persenjataan juga sama, Arisgator hanya menyediakan sistem kubah dan dudukan dengan dinding penahan cipratan ombak, plus dudukan untuk senapan mesin M2HB atau pelontar granat 40mm Mk19 Mod 0. Palka di sisi atas kendaraan juga masih dipertahankan untuk akses alternatif keluar masuk pasukan.
> Secara keseluruhan, M113 yang bersalin rupa menjadi Arisgator boleh dibilang mirip dengan kendaraan pendarat amfibi LVTP-7, namun berukuran lebih mini. Sosoknya jelas bertambah panjang dibandingkan M113 yang berbentuk bak kotak sabun, dan kemampuan amfibinya jadi cocok untuk operasi pendaratan amfibi ataupun operasi di alur sungai dan muara. Di Italia, Arisgator diberi nama resmi VAL dan digunakan oleh Batalion San Marco dari Resimen Pendarat AL Italia.
> 
> source : Arcinc.id


ternyata jadi dibeli juga...
SIDAM spaag jadi diambil gak ya?


----------



## Nike

*Skatek 022 Ganti Mesin Super Tucano*





*Skadron Teknik (Skatek) 022 Lanud Abd Saleh dapat melakukan penggantian mesin pesawat terbang Super Tucano no TT 3103 [Malang Post] ☆*

*S*kadron Teknik (Skatek) 022 Lanud Abd Saleh mengemban misi penting mengganti mesin PT6A-68C pesawat terbang Super Tucano no TT 3103. Misi yang baru dijalankan perdana oleh skadron ini berlangsung sukses.

Tujuan misi ini, meningkatkan kemampuan pesawat yang didatangkan ke Lanud Abd Saleh sejak tahun 2014 silam. Sejumlah prajurit TNI AU dari skadron tersebut berupaya mengganti mesin pesawat Super Tucano.

Hal ini dilaksanakan setelah ditemukan Oil Leak pada _Compressor Inlet Case_ pada saat melaksanakan test flight. Ketika dicoba melaksanakan _trouble shooting_ dengan dibantu personel dari Pratt and Whitney Canada, hasil masih tetap sama.

“_Sehingga harus dilaksanakan penggantian engine. Selain memperbaiki mesin pesawat, tujuan lainnya untuk meningkatkan kemapuan pesawat ini pula,_” ujar Komandan Skatek 022, Letkol Tek Sidik Dhani Broto Nugroho ST MM Map.

Dia menjelaskan, jenis mesin pesawat itu Turbo Prop Engine PT6A-68C buatan parikan Pratt and Whitney Canada. Mesin ini memiliki tenaga 1600 hp, lebar 483 mm, tinggi 483 mm, panjang 1,83 m dan merupakan varian ke 30 dari jenisnya.

“_Sehingga, memiliki kemapuan lebih baik lagi dalam menjalan misi yang diembankan pesawat ini, terutama misi latihan bagi para pilot,_” ungkap perwira menengah TNI AU tersebut. Dia menjelaskan, penggantian mesin tersebut melalui berpedoman Maintenance Manual.

Misi tersebut, terangnya, dipimpin perwira proyek Kapten Tek Suwarno. Misi yang berlangsung selama kurang lebih satu bulan ini selesai, Kamis (24/8) lalu dan dilakukan _test flight. _Hasilnya dinyatakan siap untuk terbang.

“_Meski menjalankan misi ini baru pertama kali, kami dari kesatuan Skatek 022 berhasil melakukannya dengan sempurna. Ini merupakan prestasi yang luar biasa bagi kami. Pesawat Super Tucano juga diserahkan kembali ke Skadron Udara 21 Lanud Abd Saleh,_” tutupnya. 

* ☠ Malang Post *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## umigami

striver44 said:


> ternyata jadi dibeli juga...
> SIDAM spaag jadi diambil gak ya?


Ane sekarang punya habit klo AD yg ngerrncanain berarti udah pasti, suatu saat barangnya muncul aja tiba2
Arisgator yg tau dari sekedar selentingan tanpa berita resmi aja tau2 datang kok


----------



## mejikuhibiu

katarabhumi said:


> *Navy starts building new naval base for western fleet in Lampung*
> _Kupastuntas.co - 15/8/2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://kupastuntas.co/kota-bandar-...ngun-danlanal-lampung-akan-menyaingi-jakarta/ *
> 
> _*) can't co-pas the original article because of the damn javascript.
> 
> +++
> _
> *KOSTRAD personnel swim with arms and legs tied*
> _Okezone - 15/8/2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brigif Para Raider 17 Kostrad menggelar Latihan Teknis dan Taktis Ton Taikam 2017. Latihan ini diikuti oleh 30 orang personel Batalyon Taikam Kompi TPP Brigif PR 17, yang dilaksanakan selama 14 hari.
> 
> Prajurit juga diberikan pelatihan mountainering, untuk mengasah kemampuan prajurit dalam melaksanakan serbuan dari ketinggian, maupun mobil udara (mobud), dengan menggunakan teknik rappelling dan fastroping.
> 
> Latihan dilaksanakan di kompleks home base Brigif Para Raider 17 Cijantung dan materi SCUBA di Kopaska Armabar Pondok Dayung.
> https://news.okezone.com/read/2017/...ajurit-kostrad-ini-tak-kalah-dengan-navy-seal


----------



## Ambalat

pr1v4t33r said:


> KRI Bima Suci, Vigo, 24 Agustus



Nambahin video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Artikel bagus, it seems TNI AD know what they will do 




*Kemampuan dan Peran Satuan Armed Roket MLRS ASTROS*


 No Comments
1
Beranda » PUBLIKASI » REFERENSI » Artikel »Kemampuan dan Peran Satuan Armed Roket MLRS ASTROS






TNI AD. Dengan adanya modernisasi alutsista Armed dan secara _interoperabilitas_dihadapkan pada perubahan taktik bertempur infanteri serta perkuatan lainnya dan perkembangan alutsista kecabangan TNI AD termasuk matra lainnya, doktrin taktik bertempur Armed TNI AD juga akan berubah menyesuaikan dengan jenis alutsista yang dimilikinya serta pengaruhnya terhadap kecabangan lain.

Contoh dengan adanya peningkatan kemampuan dan jarak capai _(range of fire)_alutsista Armed Roket yang dapat mencapai 85 Km, satuan Armed yang selama ini ditempatkan sebagai unsur tembakan (bantuan tembakan) dalam daya tempur yang seolah-olah terkekang pada tupoksi membantu satuan manuver dengan memberikan bantuan tembakan, sekarang memungkinkan dilaksanakannya _Artillery Strike_ secara mandiri untuk menghancurkan sasaran strategis maupun sasaran taktis. Contoh lain perubahan yang dapat terjadi di dalam doktrin Armed adalah perbandingan jumlah bantuan Armed ideal bagi satu Brigif adalah satu Rai Armed. Tetapi dengan kemampuan Roket ASTROS yang memiliki jarak capai ± 80 Km (jarak 300 Km dalam tahap pengembangan) dan dengan daya hancur ± 52 hektar serta mobilitas yang tinggi, maka satuan Armed Roket ASTROS dapat memberikan tembakan hanya dengan satu pucuk saja, dengan catatan jarak capai dan sistem komunikasi yang dimiliki masih dapat terjangkau oleh Pengendali Tembakan.






Saat ini satuan Armed Roket ASTROS yang ada di Indonesia adalah Yonarmed-10/Kostrad dan Yonarmed-1/Kostrad yang berkedudukan langsung di bawah Danmenarmed Kostrad. Sebagai perbandingan, pada doktrin negara-negara lain yang telah terlebih dahulu menggunakan senjata jenis MLRS ini, maka satuan dengan alutsista MLRS yang merupakan sarana Bantem strategis dan berkedudukan langsung di bawah Panglima Divisi.

Yonarmed Roket bertugas pokok menyelenggarakan bantuan tembakan utama di darat dalam rangka mendukung tugas pokok satuan yang dibantu. Dengan kemampuan Roket Astros memberikan bantuan tembakan yang cukup besar dan cepat dengan efek kehancuran yang luas maka Yonarmed Roket dapat mendukung beberapa operasi yang ada seperti pada Operasi Linud ataupun Operasi Pertahanan Pantai. Dalam beberapa operasi tempur lainnya, penggunaan Roket Astros juga sangat memungkinkan dan bersifat fleksibel, hal ini dikarenakan dalam penggunaannya Roket Astros dapat diatur sedemikian rupa sesuai dengan kebutuhan dan efek kehancuran yang ingin dicapai. Kemampuan ini dimiliki karena jenis Astros bersifat multi kaliber dengan varian jenis roket: saturasi dan non saturasi, kaliber besar maupun kaliber kecil (SS 09 TS, SS30, SS40, SS60 dan SS80).

Keberadaan Astros menempatkan Satuan Artileri Medan TNI-AD memiliki dua peran penting di dalam pelaksanaan tugasnya. Pertama, sebagai Sarana bantuan tembakan utama di darat dengan kemampuan membantu satuan yang dibantu dengan tembakan secara tepat dan teliti, memberikan tembakan lawan baterai sejauh jarak capai, memberikan kedalaman pertempuran, mencari dan menemukan kedudukan musuh/sasaran lawan baterai dan memberikan efek tangkal _(deterrent effect)_serta Perang Urat Syaraf terhadap musuh. Kedua, sebagai pelaksana serangan artileri _(Artillery Strike)._






Kemampuan alutsista ASTROS _(Armed Roket)_saat ini dan masa depan yang modern memungkinkan peningkatan kemampuan Armed dalam melaksanakan _Artillery Strike_secara mandiri untuk menghancurkan sasaran strategis dan sasaran taktis. Satuan Armed Roket dalam pelaksanaan tugasnya tidak bersifat menduduki, menguasai ataupun mempertahankan suatu wilayah tertentu namun lebih cenderung untuk melaksanakan penghancuran instalasi, melumpuhkan atau menetralisir sasaran-sasaran yang memiliki kepentingan strategis. Sebagai contoh, ASTROS yang memiliki jarak capai sampai dengan 7x lipat dari meriam 105 mm dan memiliki daya hancur yang juga berkali lipat dari meriam-meriam yang sebelumnya telah dimiliki oleh TNI AD tentunya tidak diharapkan hanya menembaki “musuh-musuh kecil” seperti satu peleton infanteri musuh diperkuat mortir 80 tetapi memberikan bantuan tembakannya untuk menembaki dan menghancurkan sasaran-sasaran yang bernilai taktis dan strategis.

_Artillery Strike_ merupakan suatu bentuk serangan yang sangat menentukan dalam pertempuran, dimana terjadi pengerahan kekuatan Armed Roket yang besar untuk menghancurkan musuh/instalasi dengan mengoptimalkan kemampuan jarak capai yang jauh dan daya hancur yang luas, ketika pasukan sendiri masih berada di jarak yang aman/belum terlibat operasi secara keseluruhan, sehingga dapat menimbulkan keuntungan bagi pasukan sendiri dan operasi selanjutnya.

Satuan Armed Roket dapat melaksanakan tugas atau diberikan tugas secara mandiri terlepas dari tugas pokok memberikan bantuan tembakan kepada satuan yang dibantu yang mampu memberikan daya kejut dan daya hancur melalui tembakan-tembakan artileri yang terencana terhadap kedudukan senjata pertahanan udara, pos komando, senjata artileri musuh maupun sasaran strategis lainnya yang dapat mempengaruhi perbandingan daya tempur dan pertempuran selanjutnya, dalam kondisi tertentu perlu adanya perkuatan dari satuan kecabangan lain untuk melindungi satuan Armed yang akan melaksanakan tugas sebagai pelaksana Artillery Strike tersebut sehingga kemenangan dalam pertempuran dapat tercapai dalam waktu yang lebih singkat dengan kerugian tempur seminimal mungkin.

Pada saat satuan Armed Roket sedang melaksanakan Artillery Strike, satuan pendukung seperti Infanteri dan Kavaleri ditempatkan di sekitar satuan Armed Roket untuk melaksanakan pertempuran jarak dekat jika terjadi hambatan atau gangguan musuh. Satuan Arhanud ditempatkan untuk melindungi satuan Armed Roket jika terjadi serangan udara musuh, sedangkan satuan Penerbad untuk membantu Peninjau Depan dan Pesawat Udara Nir Awak (PUNA) dalam konfirmasi dampak kehancuran sasaran yang telah ditembaki.

Penugasan Satuan Armed Roket sebagai pelaksana _Artillery Strike_ dilaksanakan atas perintah Pang/Dan tertinggi (minimal pada tingkat Divisi/Kogab/Kogasgab) yang bertanggung jawab terhadap pelaksanaan operasi secara keseluruhan.

Satuan Armed Roket TNI AD saat ini diharapkan dapat mengoptimalkan tugas dalam memenuhi kebutuhan taktis mendukung satuan manuver secara optimal diantaranya dalam pertempuran terbatas_(limited war)_ seperti pertempuran di pemukiman dan daerah perkotaan _(urban)_serta dalam pertempuran menghadapi_insurjen_. Dihadapkan dalam situasi pertempuran seperti itu dan berbagai aturan tentang HAM, _collateral damage_ dalam perang maka satuan Armed Roket yang dalam pengendaliannya tetap berada di bawah Panglima/Dan tertinggi dapat dipecah ke dalam hubungan yang lebih kecil.

Dalam operasi serangan di daerah pemukiman atau bangunan tersebut maka untuk dapat memberikan tembakan yang maksimal satuan Armed Roket dipecah menjadi Seksi yang dalam penembakannya menggunakan roket-roket non saturasi _(pin point accuracy)._ Tugas-tugas penembakan yang dapat diberikan kepada satuan Armed Roket diantaranya menghancurkan markas musuh yang diperkuat dengan senjata bantuan ataupun membumihanguskan wilayah musuh yang telah disterilkan terlebih dahulu dari penduduk sipil oleh satuan_maneuver_, menutup jalan-jalan pelolosan musuh. Satuan Armed Roket yang dimodernisasi diantaranya dilengkapi dengan radar yang dapat mendeteksi keberadaan ataupun posisi musuh sehingga dapat direncanakan terlebih dahulu untuk sasaran-sasaran yang perlu ditembaki dan bernilai strategis. Satuan Armed Roket dapat menitikberatkan tembakannya pada jalan-jalan di daerah terbuka atau di daerah yang bangunannya tidak permanen, sehingga mengurangi terjadinya _collateral damage._

Beberapa asumsi tentang kerusakan non-tempur _(collateral damage)_ yang ditimbulkan Bantem Armed sering menghalangi keterlibatan Armed dalam pertempuran di daerah perkotaan atau pemukiman (urban). Dengan argumen ini, maka biasanya Bantem Armed hanya diarahkan hanya sebagai tembakan penutup dalam pertempuran tersebut. Dihadapkan pada kemampuan alutsista Armed yang modern saat ini dan ke depan dengan kemampuan _hit precision_secara akurat maka akan mampu meminimalisir korban non tempur/sipil maupun pasukan kawan. (darmaputra/Dispenad)
https://tniad.mil.id/2017/08/kemampuan-dan-peran-satuan-armed-roket-mlrs-astros/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*WARGA INDONESIA GARAP LAHAN MALAYSIA*
3 SEPTEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC 3 COMMENTS




_Peta Desa Temajuk (Istimewa)_

Puluhan warga perbatasan menggarap lahan yang ternyata masuk wilayah teritorial Malaysia. Satuan Tugas Pengamanan Perbatasan (Satgas Pamtas) TNI mengingatkan warga agar berhati-hati sampai akhir tahun. Soalnya, militer Malaysia tak ragu-ragu menembak pelanggar batas.

Permasalahan pelanggaran batas negara Malaysia ini diceritakan oleh Komandan Satgas Pamtas Batalyon Infranteri 131/Braja Sakti Letkol Inf Denny, Senin (17/7/2017) di Pos Komando Taktis, Jl Lintas Malindo, Entikong, Kabupaten Sanggau, Kalimantan Barat.

Lokasinya di Dusun Camar Bulan, Desa Temajuk, Kabupaten Sambas, Kalimantan Barat. Daerah itu berbatasan dengan wilayah Malaysia, termasuk bagian Samunsam Wildlife Sanctuary Sarawak.

“Awalnya ada komplain dari Malaysia bahwa ada orang yang melanggar batu sempadan, itu istilah Malaysia untuk menyebut patok perbatasan,” kata Denny.

Pada 7 Maret 2017, Komandan Korem 121/Alambhana Wanawai (Danrem 121/Abw) yang saat itu menjabat, Brigjen TNI Widodo Iryansyah, menerima surat dari pihak Tentara Diraja Malaysia, yakni dari Panglima Briged Ketiga Infanteri Malaysia Brigidier Jeneral Mohd Bustaman Mat Zin. Surat itu adalah surat peringatan bahwa ada puluhan warga Dusun Camar Bulan yang membuka lahan di wilayah teritorial Malaysia.

“Kemudian kami, karena kami Satgas di situ, kami mengecek. Masyarakat di situ kami data semua. Ada 31 warga negara Indonesia yang menggarap di tanah Malaysia,” kata Denny.

Satgas Pamtas yang dipimpin Denny membawahi area tugas dari perbatasan di Aruk Sajingan di Kabupaten Sambas hingga di Sei Daun, Kabupaten Sanggau. Panjang perbatasan tersebut adalah 359,45 km. Wilayah Camar Bulan di Temajuk itu termasuk wilayah tugas mereka.

“Setelah kita cek di lokasi, ya betul, kita (warga Indonesia) melanggar,” kata Denny.

Lahan Malaysia yang digarap warga Camar Bulan di antaranya berlokasi di sekitar patok A74 sampai A79. Luasnya bervariasi, berkisar antara 2.000 meter persegi sampai 5.000 meter persegi. Bahkan ada yang sampai 1 hektare dan 2 hektare.

Diskusi dua negara digelar, menghadirkan pihak TNI, bupati, hingga wakil ketua DPRD. Dari pihak Malaysia, hadir juru ukur, polisi dan polisi kehutanan Malaysia, hingga Tentara Diraja Malaysia.

“Semua datang waktu itu, agak banyak,” kata Denny.

Seluruh masyarakat Camar Bulan dikumpulkan. Dikatakan Denny, mereka bisa menerima penjelasan bahwa lahan yang selama ini mereka garap merupakan lahan yang bukan hak mereka, soalnya itu sudah masuk wilayah Malaysia. Selanjutnya pihak Indonesia dan Malaysia berdiskusi.

“Malaysia memberikan toleransi sampai akhir Desember,” kata Denny.






31 Desember 2017 nanti akan menjadi batas waktu maksimal bagi warga yang menanam lada alias sahang untuk beraktivitas di situ. Namun untuk tanaman pohon karet, Denny menyatakan belum ada keputusan batas waktu maksimal karena menunggu keputusan pemerintah pusat Malaysia.

Wilayah itu adalah hutan yang tidak dikelola langsung oleh warga Malaysia. Warga tidak tahu bahwa itu sudah masuk wilayah Malaysia, sehingga mereka masuk dan membuka ladang lada serta menanam pohon karet. Kabarnya, warga sudah berkebun di lokasi itu sejak 2006.

Denny bisa memahami bahwa cara penegakan hukum tentu berbeda-beda antara negara satu dan yang lainnya. Malaysia sudah memberi batas waktu. Maka diharapkan, warga Indonesia bisa menghentikan aktivitas berkebun lada di wilayah itu. Konsekuensi fatal berisiko terjadi bila peringatan batas waktu itu dilanggar.

“Malaysia memberi ultimatum sampai Desember. Tapi, kalau masyarakat nggak _ngikuti_, bahaya! Takutnya nanti ditembak di tempat. Karena aturan Malaysia, melanggar maka ditembak. Di Malaysia beda dengan di Indonesia. Kalau di Indonesia kita tangkap, tapi kalau di Malaysia, apalagi kalau sudah diultimatum, dia (aparat Malaysia) akan menembak,” kata Denny mewanti-wanti.

20 Agustus, Yonif 131/Braja Sakti yang dikomandani Denny selesai bertugas sebagai Satgas Pamtas di Entikong dan pulang ke markas di Kota Payakumbuh, Sumatera Barat. Tugas penjagaan perbatasan selanjutnya diteruskan oleh Batalyon Infanteri 642/Kapuas. Denny berpesan agar Satgas Pamtas selanjutnya segera memberi pemahaman kepada warga Camar Bulan agar tidak terjadi bahaya. Bila warga Indonesia tetap menanam lada di wilayah Malaysia setelah 31 Desember, bisa runyam jadinya.

“Kalau perlu, dia langsung bina masyarakat lagi, akhir Desember tidak ada lagi yang mengelola tanah itu. Jangan sampai nanti ada yang kena tembak. Kalau ada yang kena tembak, maka gempar dunia,” tutur Denny.

_Sumber : Detik_


----------



## MarveL

ada yang tahu ga, link subforum/thread yang bahas rohingya disini yang paling aktif?

__________________

Shit just got real... 

*China demands Indonesia rescind decision to rename part of South China Sea*




_Indonesia's Deputy Minister for Maritime Affairs Arif Havas Oegroseno points at the location of North Natuna Sea on a new map of Indonesia during talks with reporters in Jakarta, Indonesia, July 14, 2017. REUTERS/Beawiharta_

JAKARTA: China has demanded that Indonesia rescind a decision to rename its maritime area in the southwest part of South China Sea to North Natuna Sea.

The Chinese Foreign Ministry sent an official note to the Indonesian embassy in Beijing expressing its opposition to Jakarta’s Jul 14 move, when it unveiled a new official map of the national archipelago that revealed its renaming of the area.

In the letter dated Aug 25, seen by Channel NewsAsia, China said Indonesia’s move to change an “internationally accepted name” results in the “complication and expansion of the dispute, and affects peace and stability”.

“The China-Indonesian relationship is developing in a healthy and stable way, and the South China Sea dispute is progressing well,” the Chinese Foreign Ministry said. “Indonesia’s unilateral name-changing actions are not conducive to maintaining this excellent situation.”

Beijing also said China and Indonesia have overlapping maritime claims in the southwest of the South China Sea, and said that renaming the area will not change this fact.

Indonesia has never made any claim to parts of the South China Sea, disputed with China by Philippines, Brunei, Malaysia, Taiwan and Vietnam. But the waters it now calls the North Natuna Sea overlap with China’s unilaterally declared Nine-Dash Line, which takes in virtually all the South China Sea.

Indonesia’s move comes after the 2016 findings of the Permanent Court of Arbitration at the Hague in the Netherlands on the South China Sea dispute between China and the Philippines, which concluded that there is no legal or historical basis to China’s claim to the resource-rich waters.

In July, Indonesian Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Luhut Pandjaitan denied that Indonesia is renaming the South China Sea, as the northern waters off Indonesia’s Natuna archipelago are part of the country’s exclusive economic zone.

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news...cind-decision-to-rename-part-of-south-9179992

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Cari "Rohingya news & issues di forum bangladesh watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*PRAJURIT TNI AL MENERIMA PELATIHAN FORCE PROTECTION*
4 SEPTEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Sebanyak 40 Prajurit TNI AL yang terlibat dalam Latihan Bersama antara TNI AL dan U.S. Navy dengan sandi Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) 2017 menerima Pelatihan Force Protection dari US Navy Chief Dennis Long bertempat di Gedung Mandalika Kolatarmatim, Senin (04/09/2017).

Dalam pelatihan yang diikuti oleh Prajurit Batalyon Marinir Pertahanan Pangkalan (Yonmarhanlan) V, Pomal Lantamal V, Denintel Koarmatim dan Denintel Lantamal V akan berlangsung selama 3 hari mulai tanggal 4 – 6 September 2017. Pada hari pertama Chief Dennis Long memberikan materi tentang penegakkan hukum dasar.

_Photo : Pelatihan Force Protection dari US Navy Chief Dennis Long bertempat di Gedung Mandalika Kolatarmatim, Senin (04/09/2017). (Pen Koarmatim)_

_Sumber : Pen Koarmatim_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Lanud Manuhua Biak Segera Naik Status A*

04 September 2017





Lanud Manahua, Biak, Papua (photo : RRI)

KBRN, Biak : TNI Angkatan Udara meningkatkan status pangkalan udara Manuhua Biak, Papua menjadi tipe A, sesuai Peraturan KSAU dan Peraturan Panglima TNI yang telah diterbitkan di tahun ini.

Komandan Lanud Manuhua Biak, Kolonel Penerbang Marsudiranto Widiatmaka mengatakan perubahan status tersebut secara otomatis kedepan akan ada penambahan fasilitas pendukung maupun jumlah personil, sedangkan jabatan Komandan dipegang perwira tinggi berpangkat Marsekal Pertama.

“Peraturan Panglima TNI maupun Peraturan KSAU telah turun di bulan Maret dan April, namun kami masih menunggu pengukuhan dari Mabes TNI, jadi sementara masih dengan status B,” ujar Danlanud Manuhua di Biak, Sabtu (5/7/2017).

Menurut Danlanud Marsudiranto sesuai Rensra pusat, Biak sebagai disiapkan menjadi pangkalan Skuadron pesawat tempur dalam mendukung pengamanan wilayah udara NKRI

"Adanya perubahan status tipe A, akan ada penambahan fasilitas sarana penunjang serta personil TNI AU dan ke depan sesuai rencana strategis untuk menempatkan pangkalan skuadron pesawat tempur di Papua dan Biak sebagai pulau terluar sangat strategis menjadi lokasi tersebut,” pungkasnya.

(RRI)

 So we can expect the formation of new skuadron fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

https://www.instagram.com/khairi_arief_adt/?hl=en


















        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram








        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

_5 top neutralist countries called upon Pres. Dwight Eisenhower & Premier Nikita Khrushcev to resume their personal diplomacy with a face to face conference. The move resulted from a 'Neutralist Summit Conference' late 29 September 1960. Shown here at the end of the conference are (L to R) PM Pandit Jawaharlal Nehru of India, Pres. Kwame Nkrumah of Ghana, Pres. Gamal Abdel Nasser of United Arab Rep., Pres. Sukarno of Indonesia, & Pres. Tito of Yugoslavia._


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*PT DI GANDENG UNIVERSITAS INDONESIA*
5 SEPTEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) kembali unjuk gigi atas suksesnya penerbangan perdana pesawat N219. Suksesnya penerbangan tersebut membuat PT DI berbenah dan terus berinovasi. Tujuannya untuk terus melakukan pengembangan industri dirgantara Tanah Air.

Salah satu yang dilakukan PT DI yakni menggandeng Universitas Indonesia (UI). Ini dilakukan untuk penguatan dan pengembangan Industri Dirgantara Indonesia dan Industri Pertahanan secara nasional.

Jajaran pimpinan UI Selasa (5/9) pagi ini melakukan pertemuan dengan direksi PT DI, di Jalan Pajajaran, No 154 Bandung, Jawa Barat. Dari pihak UI langsung dihadiri Rektor Muhammad Anis beserta para dekan. Turut juga hadir Staf Ahli Diplomasi Ekonomi, Ridwan Hasan dan Kemenlu RI. Mereka diterima langsung Direktur Utama PT DI, Elfien Guntoro.

“Dalam rangka mendukung upaya pemerintah untuk menjadikan industri pertahanan Indonesia yang mandiri pada 2045, UI terbuka bekerja sama baik antar lembaga termasuk dengan industri pertahanan nasional khususnya dalam hal ini PT DI,” kata Anis.

Dia mengatakan, untuk mewujudkan target, tentu sejumlah strategi alih teknologi dan peningkatan kualitas SDM dibutuhkan. Diyakininya UI di sini bisa berkolaborasi dengan PT DI khususnya mencetak SDM handal mengelola kemandirian bangsa pada Industri Ke-Dirgantaraan.

“Kami juga mampu mendukung lewat berbagai penelitian dan pengembangan serta rekayasa inovasi teknologi pertahanan,” sebut Anis.

Sebagai salah satu dukungan UI pada pemerintah menuju Industri Pertahanan Indonesia mandiri pada 2045, UI tengah menggencarkan peningkatan produktifitas penelitian serta pengembangan inovasi para civitas akademika-nya. Di antaranya pengembangan alutsista Kapala Makara 05 dan Makara 06. Kapal itu merupakan drone permukaan laut karya mahasiswa Fakultas Teknik UI dengan menerapkan teknologi tanpa awak.

Dengan berbagai pengembangan inovasi yang sudah dibuat, UI berharap bisa juga meningkatkan kualitas produk dan SDM yang dimilikinya. “Dengan adanya sinergi dan peran dari UI dapat meningkatkan kualitas SDM handal dan profesional di PT DI khususnya sebagai Industri Pertahanan Indonesia yang mandiri pada 2045 mendatang,” ucap Elfien.

Sekadar diketahui PT DI merupakan BUMN yang menghasilkan produk-produk utama pesawat terbang, komponen pesawat terbang, jasa perawatan pesawat terbang dan jasa rekayasa. Sejak berdiri 1976 berbagai karya anak bangsa dihasilkan yakni CN235-220, NC212i, CN295 dan teranyar N219. PTDI juga sudah menghasilkan berbagai skema produksi bersama varian airbus helicopter‎.

Selain itu PT DI juga membuat dan memproduksi bagian dan komponen tools serta fixtures untuk pesawat Airbus tipe A320 dan A380.

_Photo : Hanggar pembuatan pesawat jenis CN di PTDI, Kota Bandung. (Republika)_

_Sumber : Merdeka_


----------



## Nike

*China demands Indonesia to cease usage of 'North Natuna Sea' nomenclature*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
05 September 2017
*Key Points*

China has called on Indonesia to stop using the term 'North Natuna Sea' in official maps and documents
Issue is likely to remain a thorn in diplomatic ties between Beijing and Jakarta despite growing defence relations
The Chinese Ministry of Foreign Affairs has dispatched a diplomatic note to Jakarta in protest of Indonesia's decision to officially rename a part of the South China Sea as the 'North Natuna Sea'.

The note, which was written in Mandarin, was sent to the Indonesian embassy in Beijing in late-August 2017. An officially translated copy of the note was provided to_Jane's_ on 2 September.


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Firing exercise, routine TNI AD























































*SARANA SAR LAUT*

Sarana SAR angkutan laut terdiri atas:

1.

Rescue Ship adalah kapal kelas I versi SAR (panjang >40 M) yang digunakan sebagai sarana pencarian dan pertolongan dilengkapi dengan peralatan SAR; 









2.

Rescue Boat adalah kapal versi SAR yang digunakan sebagai sarana pencarian dan pertolongan yang dilengkapi dengan peralatan SAR, dan digolongkan berdasarkan ukuran menjadi 3 ( tiga) jenis: 



a.

Kelas II (panjang 30 s.d. 40 M). Standar Rescue Boat Kelas II;











Kapal Rescu Boat Panjang 40m












Kapal Rescu Boat Panjang 36




b.

Kelas III (panjang 20 s.d. < 30 M). Standar Rescue Boat Kelas III;











c.

Kelas IV (panjang 12 s.d. < 20 M). Standar Rescue Boat Kelas IV; 









3.

Hovercraft adalah kendaraan yang berjalan diatas bantalan udara (air cushion) yang dilengkapi dengan baling - baling sebagai alat pendorong, untuk sarana pencarian dan pertolongan di perairan, lumpur dan rawa-rawa;









4.

Rigid Inflatable Boat (RIB) adalah perahu berbahan dasar karet dengan lunas fiber glass serta dilengkapi kemudi, yang digunakan sebagai sarana pencarian dan pertolongan di area perairan/ laut; 



5.

Rubber Boat adalah perahu berbahan dasar karet yang dapat dikembangkan dan dilipat, yang dilengkapi dengan motor tempel sebagai sarana pencarian dan pertolongan di area perairan/ laut; 









6.

Rafting Boat adalah perahu karet tanpa motor tempel, yang decknya tidak terbuat dari material keras sehingga mempunyai kelenturan untuk melintasi sungai yang berbatu-batu / daerah lokasi banjir.

http://www.basarnas.go.id/halaman/110116-sarana-sar-laut

*SARANA SAR UDARA*

Sarana SAR angkutan udara terdiri atas:

1.

SAR Helikopter adalah pesawat rotary wing versi SAR yang mempunyai fungsi serbaguna dan dilengkapi dengan peralatan SAR serta dapat dioperasikan di berbagai medan untuk mendukung pelaksanaan tugas SAR;



a.

Helikopter mediumEurocopterAS-365 N3+ (Dauphin)











b.

Helikopter ringanBölkow BO 105









2.

SAR Airplane adalah pesawat fixed wing versi SAR yang dilengkapi dengan peralatan SAR dan mempunyai daya jelajah lebih luas dengan fungsi utama untuk pencarian dan dropping, guna mendukung pelaksanaan tugas SAR.

*SARANA SAR DARAT*

Sarana SAR darat terdiri atas:

1.

Rescue Truck adalah kendaraan jenis truck yang dirancang khusus dan dilengkapi dengan peralatan SAR untuk mendukung pelaksanaan tugas SAR;









2.

Rescue Car adalah kendaraan yang digunakan untuk mendukung pelaksanaan tugas SAR, yang terdiri atas:



a.

Rescue car type 1 adalah Kendaraan reaksi cepat yang dirancang khusus dilengkapi dengan compartement dan peralatan SAR;











b.

Rescue car type 2 adalah Kendaraan reaksi cepat yang dirancang khusus untuk mengangkut personil,peralatan dan perlengkapan SAR;

3.

Rescue car type 2 adalah Kendaraan reaksi cepat yang dirancang khusus untuk mengangkut personil,peralatan dan perlengkapan SAR;









4.

Truck Personil adalah kendaraan jenis truck yang dirancang sebagai alat angkut tim SAR dan perbekalan untuk mendukung pelaksanaan tugas SAR;









5.

Ambulance adalah kendaraan jenis minibus yang dirancang sebagai alat angkut korban dan dilengkapi dengan peralatan medis;









6.

Sepeda Motor adalah kendaraan roda dua yang mampu digunakan menuju lokasi yang sulit dijangkau kendaraan roda empat untuk mendukung pelaksanaan tugas SAR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905052691067310080

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Painted and can proudly in parade

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Bugs

madokafc said:


> *China demands Indonesia to cease usage of 'North Natuna Sea' nomenclature*
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 05 September 2017
> *Key Points*
> 
> China has called on Indonesia to stop using the term 'North Natuna Sea' in official maps and documents
> Issue is likely to remain a thorn in diplomatic ties between Beijing and Jakarta despite growing defence relations
> The Chinese Ministry of Foreign Affairs has dispatched a diplomatic note to Jakarta in protest of Indonesia's decision to officially rename a part of the South China Sea as the 'North Natuna Sea'.
> 
> The note, which was written in Mandarin, was sent to the Indonesian embassy in Beijing in late-August 2017. An officially translated copy of the note was provided to_Jane's_ on 2 September.



North Natuna Sea, North Natuna Sea, North Natuna Sea, North Natuna Sea, North Natuna Sea, North Natuna Sea.

Ayo kita dukung nama baru itu !

North Natuna Seaside Restaurant, North Natuna Seaside Hotel, North Natuna Sea Resort, North Natuna Sea Road/Boulevard, North Natuna Seafood Restaurant, North Natuna Seaview Cafe, North Natuna Sea Petroleum Co. Ltd., North Natuna Sea Shipping Co. Ltd., Visit North Natuna Sea 2020, North Natuna Seafood Packaging Co. Ltd., North Natuna Sea Shell Handycraft, North Natuna Sea Diving School & Tour, etc, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

*Turkey Ready to Cooperate on N219 for African Market*




VIVA.co.id - Graphic marketing aircraft production PT. Dirgantara Indonesia, N219, increased after the initial test flight on Wednesday, August 16, 2017.

It was revealed after the dialogue plan of cooperation of PT. Indonesian Aerospace with University of Indonesia to make Indonesia's independent defense industry in 2045, Tuesday, September 5, 2017.

Production Director of PT. Dirgantara Indonesia, Arie Wibowo explained, after the test flight business partner PT. DI from outside countries, give congratulations.

"A lot of congratulations to us that it is capable in a relatively short period of time.We can fly without anything, safe.This is a resurrection," said Arie at the center of PT. DI, Bandung City West Java.

According to him, their appreciation is not only limited to discourse, but the desire to buy N219 aircraft submitted. According to him, N219 quite suitable for use in developing countries.

"Our partner is Airbus from Europe." Southeast Asian countries like Thailand have a desire now, he gave his appreciation with buy-in, "he said.

Arie ensure, the aircraft will be shipped after the certificate is feasible to operate N219 obtained at the end of 2018.

"The investments are Thailand, Myanmar, some countries I can not count, but they are waiting," he said.

In fact, to extend sales charts, PT. DI get an offer from Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) to design the N219 which will be sold in Africa.

"Turkey is to be marketed in Africa, cooperation is to make N219 together there to be marketed in Africa I think it's logical, because if it's here the plane is small, it should be sent to Senegal or where, how many days to send it," he said.

According to him, the offer is very logical to gain profit, given the small plane size. Arie said, Turkey's offer will be taken because the company has a competitive experience.

"It is better to be produced there, with support from government, they are much more capable of combat helicopter, F22 body," he explained. (ase)

http://www.viva.co.id/digital/piranti/953525-turki-siap-kerja-sama-garap-n219-untuk-pasar-afrika

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Exercise 2017 - Baturaja South Sumatera. Credit to Garuda_NET.


























https://www.instagram.com/garuda_net/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*RI DAN TURKI JAJAKI PENYUSUNAN DEFENCE COOPERATION AGREEMENT*
6 SEPTEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Direktur Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan Kementerian Pertahanan Soetrimo bertemu dengan Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Turki Ismail Demir, di Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta Pusat, Rabu (6/9/2017).

Dalam pertemuan bertajuk _The 6th Defence Industry Cooperation Meeting_, keduanya membahas mengenai kerja sama antara Indonesia dan Turki pada bidang industri pertahanan.

Seperti dikutip dari keterangan pers Kementerian Pertahanan, Indonesia memandang Turki sebagai _partner_ yang sangat penting.

Pertemuan tersebut menunjukkan peran Turki sebagai _partner_ strategis Indonesia sangat besar.

Pada pameran industri pertahanan IDEF 2016 di Istanbul, Indonesia dan Turki meluncurkan Medium Tank Kaplan, hasil kerja sama PT Pindad dengan FNSS.

Soemitro mengatakan, kerja sama antara Indonesia dan Turki semakin kuat setelah kunjungan Presiden Turki ke Indonesia pada 2011 dan 2015.

Pada kunjungan Presiden Joko Widodo ke Ankara, kedua negara sepakat untuk meningkatkan kerja sama di bidang kedirgantaraan dan alat komunikasi.

“Terkait dengan kerja sama industri persenjataan dan pertahanan, Indonesia mengapresiasi komitmen kuat Menhan Turki, baik dalam kerangka _government to government_maupun _business to business_. Hal tersebut diharapkan akan meningkatkan kemampuan industri pertahanan Indonesia,” ujar Soetrimo.

Saat ini, Kementerian Pertahanan RI dan Kementerian Pertahanan Turki sedang menjajaki penyusunan Defence Cooperation Agreement (DCA) sebagai payung hukum kerja sama pertahanan.

Pihak Indonesia sudah mengirimkan draf DCA tersebut dan tinggal menunggu persetujuan dari pihak Turki.

_Photo : The 6th Defence Industry Cooperation Meeting di Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta Pusat, Rabu (6/9/2017). (Kompas)_

_Sumber : Kompas_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Satgas Yonarmed 12 Kostrad Peroleh 1 Pucuk Senjata Api Jenis M 1917 Enfield U.S dan 30 Butir Munisi Kaliber 7.62*
Penulis
PARADIGMA Bangsa
-
2 November 2016
0
181
*



PB | Surabaya – *Pada hari Selasa tanggal 1 Nopember 2016 pukul 11.00 WIT, anggota Pos 2 SSK IV/Galela Batalyon Artileri Medan 12 Kostrad, Letda Arm Himawan Fasha ( Danpos ) dan Praka Edi Santoso ( Tabakpan ) telah memperoleh 1 pucuk senjata api laras panjang standar jenis M 1917 Enfield U.S dan 30 butir munisi kaliber 7.62 mm di Desa Ngidiho Kec. Galela Barat Kab. Halmahera Utara Prov. Maluku Utara


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*MARINIR GELAR PELATIHAN ALKOM RADIO TAKTIS*
6 SEPTEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT




_TRC 5100 RPT01 (Thales Group)_

Korps Marinir menggelar Pelatihan Alat Komunikasi (Alkom) Radio Taktis Marinir tahun 2017, yang dibuka secara resmi oleh Kadiskomlek Korps Marinir Kolonel Marinir Sugianto, S.T di ruang Laboratorium Bahasa (Labsa) Yonkomlek-1 Mar, Bhumi Marinir Karangpilang, Surabaya. Senin (04/09/2017).

Kegiatan yang dihadiri Aslog Danpasmar-1 Kolonel Marinir Budiarso, Danmenbanpur-1 Mar Kolonel Marinir Edi Cahyo Sumarno, Paban Rengar Sops Pasmar-1 Letkol Marinir Kusyuwono, Kasubdisrenhar Diskomlek Kormar Letkol Marinir Hadi Santoso, S.E, Paban Opslat Sops Pasmar-1 Letkol Marinir Rivelson Saragih, Danyonkomlek-1 Mar Letkol Marinir M Nur Rohman,S.E.,M.Tr.Hanla dan para pejabat teras di jajaran Korps Marinir lainnya ini juga diikuti oleh para peserta Pelatihan Alkom Radio Taktis Marinir dari jajaran Pasmar-1.

Pada pelatihan ini, para peserta menerima Materi Pelatihan yaitu Radio Thales VHF TRC-5102, Repeater RPT 100, GPS ACU – T dan Radio Tes Set, yang disampaikan instruktur dari PT. Multi Integra Jakarta yang dipimpin oleh bapak Aloys Sutarto beserta 5 anggota, selama 4 hari kedepan.

Dalam sambutannya, Kadiskomlek Korps Marinir menyampaikan agar semua peserta mampu dan memahami serta dapat menjadi pengawak Alkom yang baru, sehingga diharapkan dapat menularkan ilmu yang didapat selama kepelatihan kepada prajurit atau pengawak Alkom yang lainnya secara professional, demi tugas kedepan yang diemban Koprs Marinir.

_Sumber : Pen Marinir_

Bought new Radio set from Thales group


----------



## Nike

http://www.janes.com/article/73563/...ndustrial-engagement-with-indonesia-and-india

*Japan seeks expanded industrial engagement with Indonesia and India*
*Jon Grevatt* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
06 September 2017
Japan is undertaking efforts to deepen understanding of the defence industrial capabilities of Indonesia and India, with a view to pursuing military technology programmes with the two countries and possible defence trade, _Jane's_has learnt.

Since late August, Japan's Acquisition, Technology and Logistics Agency (ATLA) – a division under the Ministry of Defense (MOD) – has held two separate forums with representatives from the defence ministries and industries of Indonesia and India to promote collaboration.

Such co-operation relates to industrial capabilities, as well as related policies and strategies. In recent notices published by ATLA, the agency said that the forums are intended to support the respective sides' understanding of defence industrial matters, and to contribute to future defence equipment and technical co-operation.


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Senegal wants to buy six warships from PT PAL Indonesia

The government of Senegal expressed interest in buying six warships and four commercial ships from PT PAL Indonesia, first secretary of Indonesian embassy in Dakar Dimas Prihadi said on Wednesday.






_Chairman of Conseil dAdministration du Conseil Senegalais des Chargeurs (COSEC), Babacar Ndiaye, has sent a message to PT PAL Indonesia about the interest of his government in the ships produced by the Indonesian state-owned shipbuilding company. _

Babacar Ndiaye , who visited PT PAL recently sent the message via Indonesian Ambassador to Senegal Mansyur Pangeran who met with PT PAL President Director Budiman Saleh in Surabaya, Dimas said.

Budiman Saleh said Africa is a potential market for the products of the countrys largest shipbuilding company.

Ships produced by PT PAL is highly competitive in technology and price and its products could be customized to suit the buyers, he said.

In addition, Indonesia has good reputation in Africa after the success in the sales of the CN-235 aircraft of state-owned aircraft maker PT Dirgantara to Senegal. From Senegal PT PAL could make market penetration to other co9untries in Africa.

Ambassador Mansyur said so far Senegal has purchased ships from France and "this is an opportunity for Indonesia to promote PT PAL products in Africa with technology and price highly competitive."

The after sales service provided by Indonesia for its CN-235 aircraft is appreciated in Senegal, strengthened the interest of that country in other strategic products from Indonesia, the ambassador said.

Mansyur said he hopes PT PAL would follow up the message by visiting Senegal to meet the Senegalese officials.

Financing for any deal made could be studied through a third party AD Trade Belgium in cooperation with Eximbank Indonesia.

Budiman Saleh appreciated the visit by the ambassador and his role in promoting the products of PT. PAL in Senegal and other countries in Africa.

He said PT. PAL is cooperating with a Turkish counterpart in producing floating power plant and with South Korea to produce submarines.

He said PT PAL also offers to produce offshore platforms for oil explorations in border area of Mauritania.

_http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/112531/senegal-wants-to-buy-10-units-of-ship-from-pt-pal-indonesia_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

_




President Sukarno, the first leader of Indonesia after it became a republic in 1945, inspects his troops. 
(Photo by Hulton-Deutsch/Hulton-Deutsch Collection/Corbis via Getty Images)_


----------



## Nike

Credit to jeff prananda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Turki Tawarkan Kerja Sama Pembuatan Kapal Selam dan UAV Termasuk Control Systemnya*

07 September 2017





Anka MALE UAV buatan TAI Turki (photo : Army Recognition)

*Turki Tawarkan Kerja Sama Pembuatan Kapal Selam dan Pesawat Tanpa Awak*

JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Direktur Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan Kementerian Pertahanan Soetrimo bertemu dengan Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Turki Ismail Demir di Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta Pusat, Rabu (6/9/2017).

Pertemuan bertajuk The 6th Defence Industry Cooperation Meeting itu membahas mengenai kerja sama antara Indonesia dan Turki di bidang industri pertahanan.

Soetrimo mengatakan, dalam pertemuan tersebut Pemerintah Turki menawarkan kerja sama pembuatan kapal selam dan unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) atau pesawat terbang tanpa awak.

"Pada pertemuan tadi Turki menawarkan kerja sama pembuatan kapal selam 214 kemudian juga menawarkan UAV kelas MALE dan control system," ujar Soetrimo saat ditemui usai pertemuan.

Menurut Soetrimo, pemerintah Turki berkomitmen untuk membantu Indonesia dalam mengembangkan industri pertahanan agar mandiri. Pemerintah Turki, kata Soetrimo, bersedia membantu pembuatan kapal selam hingga industri pertahanan Indonesia mampu memproduksinya sendiri.

"Mereka akan membantu sampai menguasai kita menguasai betul (pembuatan kapal selam) kemudian control system-nya juga," ucapnya.

Soetrimo menuturkan hasil pertemuan tersebut akan dilaporkan ke Menteri Pertahanan untuk dikaji bersama pemangku kepentingan lainnya. Selain itu, tawaran kerja sama dari pihak Turki akan juga dilaporkan ke DPR untuk meminta dukungan dan persetujuan.






Control systems UAV Anka (photo : MilliSavunmaSanayii)

"Nanti akan kami laporkan kepada pimpinan untuk dikoordinasikan kepada seluruh stakeholder masuk juga kepada parlemen dan pimpinan tertinggi. Kami akan kaji tawaran itu dan ke parlemen supaya mendapat dukungan soal budget agar kerja sama dengan Turki bisa diperluas," kata Soetrimo.

Pada kesempatan yang sama, Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Turki Ismail Demir berharap kerja sama dengan Indonesia bisa terus diperluas dan diperkuat. Hal tersebut, kata dia, akan memperkuat hubungan bilateral kedua negara yang semakin baik.

"Kami harap kerja sama ini bisa berlanjut lebih jauh. Besok juga akan ada pertemuan dengan pelaku industri untuk menentikan langkah apa yang akan diambil selanjutnya," ujar Ismail.

Seperti dikutip dari keterangan pers Kementerian Pertahanan, Indonesia memandang Turki sebagai partner yang sangat penting. Pertemuan tersebut menunjukkan peran Turki sebagai partner strategis Indonesia sangat besar.

Pada pameran industri pertahanan IDEF 2016 di Istanbul, Indonesia dan Turki meluncurkan Medium Tank Kaplan, hasil kerja sama PT Pindad dengan FNSS. Kerja sama antara Indonesia dan Turki semakin kuat setelah kunjungan Presiden Turki ke Indonesia pada 2011 dan 2015.

Pada kunjungan Presiden Joko Widodo ke Ankara, kedua negara sepakat untuk meningkatkan kerja sama di bidang kedirgantaraan dan alat komunikasi.

Saat ini, Kementerian Pertahanan RI dan Kementerian Pertahanan Turki sedang menjajaki penyusunan Defence Cooperation Agreement (DCA) sebagai payung hukum kerja sama pertahanan.

Pihak Indonesia sudah mengirimkan draf DCA tersebut dan tinggal menunggu persetujuan dari pihak Turki.

(Kompas)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Defence ties at the heart of Singapore-Indonesia partnership*






From* unpromising beginnings when pre-independent Singapore, as a component state of the Federation of Malaysia, was the target of Confrontation by Sukarno's Indonesia, to today's confident partnership between the largest and smallest members of Asean, the defence relationship between Singapore and Indonesia has progressed by leaps and bounds.*

It is a relationship based on mutual trust and respect that has allowed both militaries to work well together. Both defence establishments now enjoy extensive interaction across the three services and at all levels. A *highlight of this close partnership will be the joint fly-past of the F-16s of both air forces* over the Singapore waterfront today during the Leaders' Retreat between Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong and President Joko Widodo, symbolising the enduring partnership between the two countries.

Indonesia has always entered into the defence calculations of Singapore. This was evident during Konfrontasi, or Confrontation, from 1963 to 1966 when Indonesia was perceived as a security challenge, and even in recent times, as Singaporeans live with anxieties that the Indonesian archipelago can be used as stepping stones for a possible terrorist attack.

A *popular perception of Indonesia as a potential security challenge arises in part from differences in size and the not unusual wariness of small countries which happen to have large neighbours.* Indonesia's population of 261.1 million dwarfs Singapore's 5.6 million. Public fears have been further aggravated by common perceptions of Indonesia's past behaviour.

*ASEAN DEFENCE WEB*

The Indonesian army *(TNI) was formed in 1945 as a guerilla force to fight Dutch colonialism,* and this experience continues to influence military doctrine to this day.

The *basic defence doctrine of the Indonesian military is "territorial warfare". This doctrine requires the military, especially the army, to be organised principally along "territorial" rather than "functional" lines. The whole nation is divided into territorial commands, which are tasked to maintain contact with the local population so that it can be mobilised quickly to support guerilla operations. Under a territorial warfare doctrine, the main emphasis is on the army, rather than the navy and air force.*







Like the majority of Asean militaries, the* inward-looking focus of the TNI meant it was not configured to address changed security circumstances in South-east Asia with the United States' withdrawal from Vietnam,* the challenge posed by communist victories in Indochina and the threat of Vietnamese expansionism. At the Bali summit in 1976, Asean leaders agreed that bilateral arrangements implemented outside the Asean framework would be the appropriate form of military-to-military cooperation.

The Vietnamese invasion of Cambodia in December 1978 provided the impetus for military cooperation among Asean members to be upgraded. The development of defence cooperation became interconnected with the idea of regionalism.

Singapore supported Indonesia's emphasis for Asean members to improve their respective national resilience efforts as the basis for regional resilience.

A key component of regional resilience was the need to upgrade bilateral military contacts, particularly between Singapore and Indonesia. Notable agreements were registered. In March 1989, General Try Sutrisno and Lieutenant-General Winston Choo opened combined air weapons testing facilities at the Indonesian Siabu Air Weapons Range near Pekanbaru, Riau. Three days after the Siabu opening, a memorandum of understanding was signed covering the conduct of regular joint land exercises in Indonesia. In July 1989, it was announced that Singapore was granted access to an army training centre in Baturaja, Sumatra. Speaking to reporters on Oct 4, 1989, General Sutrisno called for Asean members to "spin their own defence web". A key link in that web came into existence on Dec 11, 1989, when Indonesia and Singapore held their first joint land exercise in Singapore, entitled Safkar Indopura 1/89. The first of the series, held at Stagmont Camp, Kranji, was a map-planning exercise without troop movements. Today, the exercise has become a full-fledged field exercise stretching over two weeks and involving more than 200 personnel from both sides. The* Singapore Armed Forces' (SAF) longest-running bilateral exercise with any foreign military is Exercise Eagle Indopura with the Indonesian Navy, previously named Exercise Eagle and held since 1974.*







The extensiveness of the bilateral defence relationship would place both countries at the forefront of moves to hone intra-regional military cooperation. Similar bilateral defence cooperation initiatives replicated elsewhere in Asean would allow militaries to develop joint procedures and doctrines allowing for a collective response in times of crisis, act as a confidence-building measure helping participants overcome mutual suspicions and raise awareness of the other's military-security requirements.

*AT SEA AND IN THE AIR*

The personal friendships, forged and sustained by the generations of SAF and TNI personnel, have allowed both armed forces to come together to tackle challenges effectively. The* TNI assisted in the search and rescue operations after the 1997 SilkAir crash in Palembang, while the SAF assisted in the relief efforts for the 2004 tsunami and the search and rescue operations after the 2014 crash of an AirAsia flight in the Java Sea.* The Indonesian and Singapore armed forces have shared resources in training and military education, such as in their command and staff colleges. In the face of increased transnational challenges in the region (such as in maritime security and counter-terrorism), both countries and their militaries are now required to work even closer together.






The success of the *Malacca Straits Patrol cooperation undertaken by Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore and Thailand in combating piracy and sea robbery can be seen by the Lloyd's Joint War Risk Committee's decision to drop the classification of the Malacca Strait as a "war-risk area" in 2006*. This achievement is also a testimony of the close links between the Republic of Singapore Navy and the Indonesian Navy Western Fleet. *Commander-in-chief of the Indonesian National Defence Forces, General Gatot Nurmantyo, noted in July this year during the annual SAF-TNI meeting co-chaired with Singapore's Chief of Defence Forces Lieutenant-General Perry Lim that Indonesia is committed to working together with Singapore to promote peace, security and stability in the Asean region,* which would in turn contribute to a greater world order.

The Singapore-Indonesia defence nexus is a key building block in the bilateral relationship, and the special combined fly-past of F-16 aircraft from the Republic of Singapore Air Force and the Indonesian Air Force performing two manoeuvres, an "arrowhead" formation and the figure "50", also highlights the interoperability and integration among armed forces within Asean, which bodes well for overall regional security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Bandara Sebatik Bakal Jadi Pangkalan Militer*
*Muhammad Idris* - detikFinance




Foto: Hasan Alhabsy
*Jakarta *- Kementerian Perhubungan (Kemenhub) memutuskan tak melajutkan pembangunan Bandara Sebatik di Kalimantan Utara. Pembatalan proyek tersebut lantaran posisinya yang dianggap terlalu dekat dengan Bandara Nunukan yang berjarak 50 kilometer (km).

Dirjen Perhubungan Udara Kemenhub, Agus Santoso, mengungkapkan rencananya akan diserahkan ke Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) untuk dibangun sebagai pangkalan udara untuk keperluan militer. Apalagi, posisi rencana bandara tersebut persis tak jauh dari perbatasan Malaysia. 

"Memperhatikan kebutuhan dan keamanan perbatasan, perlu dikomunikasikan dengan Kemenhan dan TNI AU agar dibuatkan airstrip oleh Kemenhan, supaya bisa didarati pesawat angkut jenis C-295 TNI AU atau C-212 TNI AL," jelas Agus di kantornya, Jakarta, Kamis (7/9/2017).






Sementara untuk penerbangan keperluan sipil di wilayah tersebut, Kemenhub mengandalkan bandara yang sudah ada yakni Bandara Nunukan. 

"Kebutuhan wilayah Sebatik akan dipenuhi melalui Bandara Nunukan yang pada tahun 2017, runway akan diperpanjang menjadi 1.600 meter dan lebar 30 meter," tutur Agus.

Dia melanjutkan, selain faktor kedekatan dengan bandara sipil yang sudah ada, pengalihan rencana pembangunan Bandara Sebatik menjadi bandara militer juga karena memperhatikan keselamatan penerbangan, lantaran berimpitan dengan Bandara Nunukan.

"Selain itu secara teknis ruang udara keselamatan penerbangan atau obtacle limitation service di wilayah Sebatik akan berimpitan dengan ruang udara Bandar Udara Nunukan," kata Agus. 

Proyek Bandara Sebatik ini sebenarnya sudah masuk dalam Proyek Strategis Nasional (PSN) yang tertuang dalam Perpres Nomor 58 Tahun 2017 bersama 7 bandara lainnya. Namun kemudian di tengah jalan, direncanakan diganti menjadi bandara militer karena letaknya yang berdekatan dengan bandara sipil lainnya.*(idr/hns)* 
https://m.detik.com/finance/berita-.../bandara-sebatik-bakal-jadi-pangkalan-militer


----------



## Nike

Jokowi met Lee from Singapore, no other Leader in ASEAN countries can casually met and talk with family gesture like both

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*07 September 2017*



Chief of Air Force Major-General (MG) Mervyn Tan (right) and Air Chief Marshal (ACM) Hadi Tjahjanto (left) congratulating each other in Pekanbaru, Indonesia, after the successful completion of the combined flypast. (photo : Sing Mindef)

Following the combined flypast over the Marina South area in Singapore, all the participants of the flypast, members of the organising committee, senior officers and four F-16s from the Republic of Singapore Air Force (RSAF) landed in Roesmin Nurjadin Air Force Base, Pekanbaru, Indonesia to join the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) in a post-flypast celebration to commemorate the 50th anniversary of diplomatic ties and close friendship between the two countries.

Chief of Air Force Major-General (MG) Mervyn Tan and Chief of Staff of the TNI-AU Air Chief Marshal (ACM) Hadi Tjahjanto were on board their respective air forces' F-16 fighters for the combined flypast earlier this afternoon. Sharing his thoughts after the combined flypast, MG Tan said, "It is the first time that both our air forces have come together to do a flypast of this complexity and scale. I think the flypast is really a testament of the skill as well as the professionalism of the pilots of our air forces. More importantly, it underscored the trust and mutual understanding between the personnel of both our air forces. I would like to say that, on behalf of the RSAF, it is really our honour to be able to celebrate this significant event in such a special way together with our Indonesian friends." ACM Hadi added, "Today is a special day for us. This achievement is a reflection of the strong relationship between us and the high level of trust that is shared between the personnel of the TNI-AU and the RSAF. I believe the military cooperation between the TNI-AU and the RSAF will be everlasting and we will always support each other."





As part of the celebration, personnel from both air forces exchanged memorabilia to mark the close and long-standing bilateral relations between the two air forces. The RSAF and TNI-AU first started exercising together in 1980, and since then the two air forces had also engaged in a wide range of exercises and activities such as visits, professional exchanges and cross-attendance of courses. These regular interactions enhance the interoperability and foster mutual understanding between the RSAF and TNI-AU.

(Sing Mindef)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 423778



Looks like in Indah Kiat port


----------



## Star Bugs

madokafc said:


> Jokowi met Lee from Singapore, no other Leader in ASEAN countries can casually met and talk with family gesture like both
> 
> View attachment 423673
> View attachment 423672
> View attachment 423671
> View attachment 423670
> View attachment 423669
> View attachment 423668
> View attachment 423667



I thought the meeting between Jokowi and Turnbull was ok too. They strolled casually in a Sidney park and Turnbull introduced Jokowi to local Sidneyers. Maybe we should call this outdoor walk as "Jalan-jalan" diplomacy.


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*Turkish-Indonesian Tank Project Prototype in Finishing Stage*






KAPLAN battle tank

The proptotype of a Turkish-Indonesian project to manufacture the KAPLAN battle tank in Indonesia will be displayed at the Army Day military parade in Indonesia in October 2018.

Turkish armored-vehicle manufacturer FNSS and Indonesian PT Pindad have been working on producing the KAPLAN tank in Indonesia following an agreement in 2015 and work on the prototype is in the finishing stages, Anadulu agency reported Friday.

Defense officials from Turkey and Indonesia recently discussed the progress of a cooperation agreement, including an ongoing project to produce a medium-weight battle tank, Indonesian sources said Friday as quoted by Turkey’s Anadolu Agency.

Director General of Defense Potential for Indonesia Sutrimo Sumarlan was quoted as saying by Anadolu Agency, “this is the sixth annual Defense Industry Cooperation Meeting where we evaluated the progress of mutually beneficial agreements. We also exchanged information and introduced products created by each country’s defense industry.”

In addition to the KAPLAN tank project, “Turkey has offered design and technology cooperation for type-214 submarines,” said Sumarlan.

Sumarlan further stated that Ankara had discussed with Jakarta the joint production of medium-altitude long endurance (MALE) unmanned aircraft.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/20...ect_Prototype_in_Finishing_Stage#.WbLQHMgjFPY

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Jumat, 08 September 2017*


*✈️ F-16A/B TNI AU akan menjalani upgrade avionik yang akan dilangsungkan di Lanud Iswahjudi [Didik Dharma] *

*S*atu skadron pesawat tempur F16 yang melengkapi Skadron 16 Pangkalan Udara Roesmin Nurjadin, Kota Pekanbaru, Provinsi Riau akan menjalani proses "_upgrade_" atau peningkatan di Pangkalan Udara Iswahjudi, Jawa Timur.

"_Pesawat disini akan ditingkatkan atau upgrade masalah avionik yang dilaksanakan di Iswahjudi,_" kata Kepala Dinas Penerangan Angkatan Udara Marsekal Pertama Jemy Trisonjaya kepada Antara di Pekanbaru, Jumat.

TNI AU mulai mewacanakan untuk mengganti pesawat tempur F16 A/B yang saat ini memperkuat Lanud Roesmin Nurjadi dengan F16C/D Fighting Falcon Block 52ID, yang saat ini berada di Iswahjudi sejak tahun lalu.

Jemy mengatakan, proses pergantian tersebut telah dilakukan sejak medio tahun ini. Pergantian pesawat tempur buatan negeri Paman Sam tersebut dilakukan secara bertahap yang ditargetkan selesai hingga April 2018.

Ia menjelaskan, skema pergantian dilakukan dengan cara mengganti per dua unit F16 dari Iswajudi ke Roesmin Nurjadin.

"_Di Iswajudi dilakukan secara bertahap, pesawat di Iswahjudi ditinggal disini dua, dan dua lainnya dari sini geser ke Iswahjudi,_" urainya.

Ia mengatakan rencananya akan ada pergantian 16 unit pesawat F16C/D yang akan memperkuat Skadron 16 Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin, sementara pesawat sebelumnya akan menjalani proses "_upgrade_" di Iswahjudi.

Lebih jauh, dia menuturkan Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto sebelumnya telah berkoordinasi dengan Kementerian Perhubungan guna memperpanjang landasan pacu Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin.

Landasan pacu tersebut, kata dia, nantinya akan ditambah menjadi 3.000 meter dari saat ini 2.600 meter. Dengan landasan pacu sepanjang 3.000 meter, dia mengatakan akan sangat mendukung operasional F16 generasi baru tersebut.

Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin merupakan satu-satunya pangkalan militer tipe A di Pulau Sumatera. Terdapat dua skadron udara yang memperkuat pangkalan militer tersebut. Selain Skadron Udara 16 dengan jet tempur F16 "fighting falcon", juga terdapat Skadron Udara 12 yang diperkuat dengan Hawk 100/200.

* ✈️ Antara *

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

KRI 517 - Teluk Ende LST




































KRI KURAU 856 
40 M Fast Patrol Vessel
By PT. Caputra Mitra Sejati

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*LAMA CARAT 2017, TNI AL AKAN IKUT AWAKI PESAWAT CANGGIH AS*
9 SEPTEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC 1 COMMENT
Pesawat jelajah sekaligus pesawat pengintai antikapal selam AS dikerahkan dalam latihan militer bersama antara TNI AL dengan Angkatan Laut AS. Pesawat ini akan dioperasikan dalam latihan rutin kedua negara.

Jumat (8/9/2017) Siang tadi, pesawat canggih itu tiba di Lanudal Juanda Surabaya. Alutsista Negara Paman Sam ini dalam CARAT itu juga akan diawaki prajurit TNI AL agar bertukar ilmu dirgantara maritim.

Begitu tiba, sejumlah petinggi Puspenerbal ikut meyambut kedatangan pesawat canggih itu.

Begitu juga para perwira dan penerbang handal TNI AL juga tampak hadir.

Kedatangan pesawat ini melengkapi alutsista AS lain yang sudah lebih dulu tiba. Seperti kapal ekspedisi cepat USNS Fall River dan ratusan personil marinir AS yang juga lebih dulu tiba di Perairan Jawa dan Bali.

Latihan perang bersama kedua negara atau CARAT ini yang ke-23 digelar.

Latihan lapangan akan digelar di Surabaya. Sedang latihan laut dan udara digelar di Laut Jawa dan Laut Bali.

Latihan bersama itu untuk memperkuat kerja sama keamanan maritim kedua negara.

“Indonesia dan AS memiliki nilai-nilai yang sama sebagai bangsa maritim. Kami saling menghormati,” kata Laksamana Muda Don Gabrielson, Komandan Gugus Tugas 73 US Navy.

Latihan militer yang sudah berlangsung bertahun-tahun itu akan diikuti ratusan prajurit TNI AL.

Dari AS didatangkan 300 personil AL dan Korps Marinir mereka.

Latihan bersama ini akan menampilkan serangkaian latihan militer di laut.

Meliputi pertempuran permukaan, penanggulangan teroris, dan perombakan di atas kapal, termasuk latihan persenjataan dan operasi patroli laut.

Kemarin prajurit Marinir Amerika (USMC) telah mendarat di pelabuhan Tanjung Wangi, Banyuwangi menggunan kapal USNS Millinocket.

Kemudian melanjutkan menuju Pusat Latihan Pertempuran (Puslatpur) Korps Marinir Baluran.

_Photo : Pesawat pengintai milik militer AS telah mendarat di Lanudal Juanda. (Surya)_

_Sumber : Surya_





FROM INDONESIA
*LAMA CARAT 2017, TNI AL AKAN IKUT AWAKI PESAWAT CANGGIH AS*
9 SEPTEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC 1 COMMENT
Pesawat jelajah sekaligus pesawat pengintai antikapal selam AS dikerahkan dalam latihan militer bersama antara TNI AL dengan Angkatan Laut AS. Pesawat ini akan dioperasikan dalam latihan rutin kedua negara.

Jumat (8/9/2017) Siang tadi, pesawat canggih itu tiba di Lanudal Juanda Surabaya. Alutsista Negara Paman Sam ini dalam CARAT itu juga akan diawaki prajurit TNI AL agar bertukar ilmu dirgantara maritim.

Begitu tiba, sejumlah petinggi Puspenerbal ikut meyambut kedatangan pesawat canggih itu.

Begitu juga para perwira dan penerbang handal TNI AL juga tampak hadir.

Kedatangan pesawat ini melengkapi alutsista AS lain yang sudah lebih dulu tiba. Seperti kapal ekspedisi cepat USNS Fall River dan ratusan personil marinir AS yang juga lebih dulu tiba di Perairan Jawa dan Bali.

Latihan perang bersama kedua negara atau CARAT ini yang ke-23 digelar.

Latihan lapangan akan digelar di Surabaya. Sedang latihan laut dan udara digelar di Laut Jawa dan Laut Bali.

Latihan bersama itu untuk memperkuat kerja sama keamanan maritim kedua negara.

“Indonesia dan AS memiliki nilai-nilai yang sama sebagai bangsa maritim. Kami saling menghormati,” kata Laksamana Muda Don Gabrielson, Komandan Gugus Tugas 73 US Navy.

Latihan militer yang sudah berlangsung bertahun-tahun itu akan diikuti ratusan prajurit TNI AL.

Dari AS didatangkan 300 personil AL dan Korps Marinir mereka.

Latihan bersama ini akan menampilkan serangkaian latihan militer di laut.

Meliputi pertempuran permukaan, penanggulangan teroris, dan perombakan di atas kapal, termasuk latihan persenjataan dan operasi patroli laut.

Kemarin prajurit Marinir Amerika (USMC) telah mendarat di pelabuhan Tanjung Wangi, Banyuwangi menggunan kapal USNS Millinocket.

Kemudian melanjutkan menuju Pusat Latihan Pertempuran (Puslatpur) Korps Marinir Baluran.

_Photo : Pesawat pengintai milik militer AS telah mendarat di Lanudal Juanda. (Surya)_

_Sumber : Surya_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Operasi Tinombala (Tinombala operation), Police Chief of Central Sulawesi is leading operation from the ground

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

*TNI ready to send peacekeeping forces to Myanmar: Chief*
8th September 2017 | 811 Views




Profile of Indonesian Navy Marine Corps personnels. (ANTARA FOTO/Mohamad Hamzah)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Chief of the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI), General Gatot Nurmantyo, said here, Friday, that Indonesia was ready to send peacekeeping forces to Myanmar to help the Rohingya ethnic group in Rakhine. 

However, it is yet to receive such orders from the United Nations, he added. 

"The possibility is always there, as it is present in our law. However, it will all depend on the UN. The peacekeeping forces operate under the UN's control," he stressed, after opening TNI Chief Cup 2017 at TNI Headquarters.

He mentioned he had not communicated with the UN about it so far, but he was ready if he is ordered any time to send the troops.

"We are ready any time the UN orders us to," he remarked.

The army headquarters had earlier expressed its readiness, if ordered to send troops to Myanmar to help the Rohingyas.

"Sending troops to Myanmar will be the TNI's task. The army only prepares the troops," army spokesman Brigadier General Alfret Denny Tuejeh said, Thursday.

The army conducts exercises to carry out the orders from the TNI commander, but it will be done only after receiving the order.

"We only conduct exercises for whatever duty is assigned to us by the TNI commander. Again, the army is always ready for whatever duty it is given. It is the government that decides politically. We are ready for it," he emphasized.

Regarding border security following the Rohingya issue, he noted that TNI had the duty to secure the country's borders, and so anyone entering the country illegally would be arrested, including the Rohingya refugees.

"The border is manned not only by the TNI, but also the immigration and customs officials," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

*Pengembangan N245 Butuh Rp 3 Triliun*

09 September 2017




Model pesawat N245 (photo : Defense Studies)

BANDUNG, KOMPAS — Setelah sukses dengan uji terbang pesawat N219, PT Dirgantara Indonesia segera mengembangkan pesawat N245. Pesawat N245 merupakan turunan dari CN235 hanya saja tanpa dilengkapi dengan fasilitas ramp door atau pintu di bagian ekor pesawat. 

PT Dirgantara Indonesia memperkirakan sertifikasi pesawat N245 butuh dana 225 juta dolar AS atau sekitar Rp 3 triliun. Dalam sertifikasi itu akan dilakukan pengujian komponen vital pesawat, seperti sistem avionik, sayap, kelengkapan kokpit, dan peralatan pendaratan. Proses itu ditargetkan rampung pada 2018. 

”Biaya sebesar itu untuk membuat tiga prototipe (purwarupa) hingga merampungkan proses sertifikasi,” kata Direktur Produksi PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Arie Wibowo di Bandung, Rabu (6/9). 

Arie mengatakan, saat ini, pengembangan N245 sedang dalam tahap desain awal. Menurut dia, targetnya pada 2018 selesai proses sertifikasi dan uji terbang dua tahun kemudian. Baru pada 2022, N245 dijadwalkan masuk pasar komersial. 

Arie mengemukakan, potensi pasar N245 sangat besar di dalam negeri, terutama untuk melayani rute-rute yang berjarak antara 1 jam-1,5 jam melalui penerbangan. 

”Di Indonesia belum banyak dijangkau penerbangan jarak pendek, seperti Surabaya-Jember, Bandung-Cirebon, Bandung-Pangandaran, yang kalau lewat jalur darat membutuhkan waktu agak lama. Sementara pesawat N219 nanti yang akan mengisi rute-rute perintis,” ujar Arie. 

Arie juga menyinggung, kompetitor N245 adalah ATR 42 buatan Peransis. ”Namun, kami tidak khawatir karena keunggulan N245 dapat mendarat di landasan pendek kurang dari 1.000 meter. Banyak bandara di Indonesia yang kondisinya seperti ini, sedangkan pesawat kompetitor tidak mampu mendarat di landasan pendek,” ucapnya. 

Menurut Arie, pangsa pasar pesawat kecil dan medium ini di Indonesia relatif besar, untuk N219 sekitar 100 unit. Sementara untuk N245 antara 50-80 unit. Apabila target pasar dalam negeri itu terpenuhi, target angka tersebut bagi PT DI sudah balik modal. 

Potensi pasar untuk pesawat N219 dan N245 juga bukan saja di dalam negeri, melainkan di luar negeri. Secara geografis yang cocok dengan Indonesia di antaranya kawasan Asia Tenggara, Afrika, dan Amerika Latin. ”Kami berharap pesawat ini disukai banyak konsumen dari sejumlah negara,” katanya. 

Arie mengungkapkan, Pemerintah Turki melalui Turkish Aerospace Industries Inc (TAI) juga berminat menjajaki kerja sama dengan PT DI untuk menjual pesawat itu ke kawasan Afrika. Turki, menurut Arie, mengusulkan agar pesawat N245 juga diproduksi di negara itu. Hal ini untuk memudahkan pemasaran pesawat ke kawasan Afrika yang jaraknya lebih dekat dari Turki dibandingkan dari Indonesia. Dengan demikian akan lebih efisien. 

”Tawaran Turki ini sedang dipertimbangkan, bentuk kerja samanya seperti apa. Namun, paling tidak tawaran ini juga menunjukkan pengakuan terhadap produk negara kita,” kata Arie. 

Direktur Utama PT DI Elfien Goentoro mengemukakan, PT DI juga perlu bersinergi dengan perusahaan besar dunia seperti Airbus dan Boeing. ”Kami perlu beraliansi dengan perusahaan-perusahaan penerbangan dunia, tapi di sisi lain kita juga harus fokus pada pasar, misalnya pada negara kepulauan dengan memproduksi pesawat kecil dan medium,” ujar Goentoro.
(Kompas)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

madokafc said:


> View attachment 424191
> 
> 
> View attachment 424192
> View attachment 424194
> View attachment 424195
> View attachment 424196



Hopefully, our future military movies will have more creative storyline, hostage rescue missions already too outdated, even Hollywood already abandoned this kind of story a long time ago.
They already focus more on the sense of brotherhood between soldiers, like Band of Brothers, Flag of Our Fathers and the non-fiction film Restrepo. It's a bit ironic that our military movies still feel "Rambo-like"


----------



## Nike

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Hopefully, our future military movies will have more creative storyline, hostage rescue missions already too outdated, even Hollywood already abandoned this kind of story a long time ago.
> They already focus more on the sense of brotherhood between soldiers, like Band of Brothers, Flag of Our Fathers and the non-fiction film Restrepo. It's a bit ironic that our military movies still feel "Rambo-like"




Our movie industry is still at revival level, no kidding. There is lack of Arts institutes in Movie related disciplines, lack of talented movie proffesional in many disciplines, not to mention the lack of movie culture among our people so it cant be compared with the maturity of American audiences and their movies industries. 

All in all, this movie is good to garner the attention of our common people to flock the bioskop and accumulated more experiences for our movies industries for next projects. Hope its not in vain


----------



## barjo

striver44 said:


> *Pengembangan N245 Butuh Rp 3 Triliun*
> 
> 09 September 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model pesawat N245 (photo : Defense Studies)
> 
> BANDUNG, KOMPAS — Setelah sukses dengan uji terbang pesawat N219, PT Dirgantara Indonesia segera mengembangkan pesawat N245. Pesawat N245 merupakan turunan dari CN235 hanya saja tanpa dilengkapi dengan fasilitas ramp door atau pintu di bagian ekor pesawat.
> 
> PT Dirgantara Indonesia memperkirakan sertifikasi pesawat N245 butuh dana 225 juta dolar AS atau sekitar Rp 3 triliun. Dalam sertifikasi itu akan dilakukan pengujian komponen vital pesawat, seperti sistem avionik, sayap, kelengkapan kokpit, dan peralatan pendaratan. Proses itu ditargetkan rampung pada 2018.
> 
> ”Biaya sebesar itu untuk membuat tiga prototipe (purwarupa) hingga merampungkan proses sertifikasi,” kata Direktur Produksi PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Arie Wibowo di Bandung, Rabu (6/9).
> 
> Arie mengatakan, saat ini, pengembangan N245 sedang dalam tahap desain awal. Menurut dia, targetnya pada 2018 selesai proses sertifikasi dan uji terbang dua tahun kemudian. Baru pada 2022, N245 dijadwalkan masuk pasar komersial.
> 
> Arie mengemukakan, potensi pasar N245 sangat besar di dalam negeri, terutama untuk melayani rute-rute yang berjarak antara 1 jam-1,5 jam melalui penerbangan.
> 
> ”Di Indonesia belum banyak dijangkau penerbangan jarak pendek, seperti Surabaya-Jember, Bandung-Cirebon, Bandung-Pangandaran, yang kalau lewat jalur darat membutuhkan waktu agak lama. Sementara pesawat N219 nanti yang akan mengisi rute-rute perintis,” ujar Arie.
> 
> Arie juga menyinggung, kompetitor N245 adalah ATR 42 buatan Peransis. ”Namun, kami tidak khawatir karena keunggulan N245 dapat mendarat di landasan pendek kurang dari 1.000 meter. Banyak bandara di Indonesia yang kondisinya seperti ini, sedangkan pesawat kompetitor tidak mampu mendarat di landasan pendek,” ucapnya.
> 
> Menurut Arie, pangsa pasar pesawat kecil dan medium ini di Indonesia relatif besar, untuk N219 sekitar 100 unit. Sementara untuk N245 antara 50-80 unit. Apabila target pasar dalam negeri itu terpenuhi, target angka tersebut bagi PT DI sudah balik modal.
> 
> Potensi pasar untuk pesawat N219 dan N245 juga bukan saja di dalam negeri, melainkan di luar negeri. Secara geografis yang cocok dengan Indonesia di antaranya kawasan Asia Tenggara, Afrika, dan Amerika Latin. ”Kami berharap pesawat ini disukai banyak konsumen dari sejumlah negara,” katanya.
> 
> Arie mengungkapkan, Pemerintah Turki melalui Turkish Aerospace Industries Inc (TAI) juga berminat menjajaki kerja sama dengan PT DI untuk menjual pesawat itu ke kawasan Afrika. Turki, menurut Arie, mengusulkan agar pesawat N245 juga diproduksi di negara itu. Hal ini untuk memudahkan pemasaran pesawat ke kawasan Afrika yang jaraknya lebih dekat dari Turki dibandingkan dari Indonesia. Dengan demikian akan lebih efisien.
> 
> ”Tawaran Turki ini sedang dipertimbangkan, bentuk kerja samanya seperti apa. Namun, paling tidak tawaran ini juga menunjukkan pengakuan terhadap produk negara kita,” kata Arie.
> 
> Direktur Utama PT DI Elfien Goentoro mengemukakan, PT DI juga perlu bersinergi dengan perusahaan besar dunia seperti Airbus dan Boeing. ”Kami perlu beraliansi dengan perusahaan-perusahaan penerbangan dunia, tapi di sisi lain kita juga harus fokus pada pasar, misalnya pada negara kepulauan dengan memproduksi pesawat kecil dan medium,” ujar Goentoro.
> (Kompas)


What a bargain price for prototype, fill like de javu when japan auto industry rise and beat all the European and US industry, it will be very big shock wave


----------



## Carlosa

http://www.atimes.com/article/china...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

*China drags Indonesia into South China Sea morass*
*Beijing's rebuke of Jakarta's decision to rename its natural gas-rich Natuna Island region has agitated what had been a quiescent territorial dispute*
By John McBethJakarta, September 7, 2017 12:22 PM (UTC+8)





Indonesian President Joko Widodo (R) meets with China's President Xi Jinping (L) during a bilateral meeting on the sidelines of the Asian Africa Conference in Jakarta on April 22, 2015. Photo: AFP

What’s in a name? Quite a lot it seems, particularly when it comes to China’s expansive claims to the South China Sea, which Beijing has increasingly come to regard as its own backyard.

Six weeks after Indonesia declared its intention to rename its 200-mile exclusive economic zone (EEZ) north of the Natuna islands as the ‘North Natuna Sea’, China has demanded that Jakarta drop the new moniker, saying it isn’t conducive to the “excellent” relations between the two countries.

Delivered in a letter to the Indonesian embassy in Beijing on August 25, the Chinese Foreign Ministry protest asserted that the two countries have overlapping claims in the South China Sea and that renaming the area will not alter that fact.

China said changing what it called an “internationally-accepted name” had resulted in the “complication and expansion of the dispute” and affected peace and stability in the region.

In fact, in an action endorsed by the International Hydrographic Organization (IHO), an inter-governmental organization with United Nations observer status, Indonesia renamed the southernmost part of the South China Sea to the Natuna Sea in 1986 without any undue fuss.

Indonesia’s Maritime Ministry included the North Natuna Sea in the new national map unveiled last month. While President Joko Widodo was reportedly happy with the move, Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi is said to have had reservations.





Indonesian President Joko Widodo (C) in the cockpit of a Sukhoi Su-30 aircraft next to Military Chief General Gatot Nurmantyo (L) and Air Force Chief of Staff Air Marshal Agus Supriatna (R) during a military drill on the remote Natuna islands. Photo: AFP

The political and diplomatic statement of sovereignty fits with Widodo’s maritime policy, announced in the first days of his presidency, of strengthening connectivity among the country’s 17,504 islands and reasserting state authority over its archipelagic seas.

Siswo Purnama, the Foreign Ministry’s head of policy analysis, says Jakarta has taken only the first step in a long renaming process that starts with a domestic discourse and ends in possible IHO endorsement. “Indonesia,” he says, “won’t be in a hurry.”

It isn’t exactly clear what stretch of waters China says is in dispute, but Indonesian authorities have long puzzled over Beijing’s unilateral nine-dash line map of territorial sovereignty, which encompasses most of the South China Sea and appears to intrude into Indonesia’s EEZ.

Apart from questioning its legality under the UN Convention of Law of the Sea (UNCLOS), Indonesia’s diplomats in the past have failed in repeated efforts to get China to clarify the geographic limits to the tongue-shaped claim.

Ambassador Hasyim Djalal, a recognized authority on maritime law, says Indonesian never received a reply when it sent a formal note to Beijing in 1994 asking for the coordinates of its nine-dash line map. Two years later, he said, a senior Chinese official told him: “Don’t worry, that’s nothing to do with you.”





China’s People’s Liberation Army (PLA) Navy patrol at Woody Island in the Paracel Archipelago in the South China Sea on January 29, 2016. Photo: Reuters/Stringer

Indonesia is not a claimant to the hotly disputed Spratly Islands and, previously at least, did not recognize any sea boundary issue with China. But that changed last year when the Chinese Coast Guard seized back a fishing boat detained by Indonesia in what it said were “traditional Chinese fishing grounds.”

Not only was the Chinese trawler intercepted by a fisheries protection craft deep inside Indonesia’s EEZ, but Indonesian officials say two heavily-armed coast guard vessels penetrated the country’s 12-nautical mile territorial limit to force its return.

Traditional fishing grounds are not recognized under UNCLOS, but traditional fishing rights are and have already been the subject of successful bilateral negotiations between Indonesia and two of its neighbors: Australia and Malaysia.

“What are traditional fishing grounds and how far back do we go?”, Djalal asks, pointing to the way Japanese trawlers fished for tuna around Indonesia’s Banda islands for decades before Indonesia was formally declared an archipelagic state in 1982.

With the Widodo government launching a major crackdown on illegal foreign fishing boats in 2014, it always appeared inevitable the new president’s maritime policy would, at some point, bump up against China’s aggressive push into the South China Sea.

Chinese officials conceded in 1994 and again in 2015 that the strategic Natuna island group, lying 300 kilometers from the northwest extremity of Indonesian Borneo, belong to Indonesia.





Indonesian War Ship KRI Imam Bonjol-363 (L) arresting a Chinese fishing boat (R) in Natuna waters on June 21 2016. Indonesia’s navy said that poaching by Chinese trawlers in its waters was a “ruse” to stake Beijing’s claim to fishing grounds. Photo: AFP

But the nine-dash line claim, first published in Chinese maps in 1947 and revived in 1992, and Beijing’s more recent claim to supposed ancestral fishing grounds, suggest it does not recognize Indonesia’s EEZ, which should logically follow under the Law of the Sea convention to which both countries are signatories.

Indonesian officials believe the nine-dash-line, extending at least 300-nautical miles south of China’s Hainan Island, ends somewhere before the point where Indonesia’s continental shelf intersects with that of Vietnam and Malaysia.

Protecting its fishing grounds from a country that consumes 32 million tons of fish a year is not Indonesia’s only concern. The North Natuna Sea also contains about 50 trillion cubic feet in natural gas reserves, though all but five trillion of that is in the East Natuna Block.

Known as Alpha-D when it was discovered by ExxonMobil in the early 1970s, East Natuna’s huge quantities of carbon dioxide may always make it uneconomic to develop. Indeed, Exxon recently pulled out of the consortium tasked to bring it on stream.

Indonesia’s Black Platinum Energy, which has made two promising new discoveries 100 kilometers directly to the south of East Natuna, is still some way short of the 2.5 to 3 trillion cubic feet in reserves needed to make the venture commercially viable.





Indonesian orkers upload liquid petroleum gas canisters in a file photo. Photo: Reuters/Crack Palinggi

Three fields in the area known as West Natuna, 350 kilometers west of the Natunas, currently supply gas to Singapore and Malaysia through a well-established pipeline network, but those reserves are likely to run out in the next 10 years.

Like East Natuna the three West Natuna fields have never been the subject of a territorial dispute with China.

It is highly unlikely Indonesia or China will file a case at The Hague’s Permanent Court of Arbitration over the claims, as the Philippines did against China and won in July 2012 over ownership of strategic reefs and atolls in the Spratly Islands. Beijing rejected the decision and the authority of the court.

Indonesia is also known to be equally leery of The Hague-based court after its humiliating loss to Malaysia of the Sipadan and Ligitan islands off the eastern coast of Borneo in 2002, a decision it accepted but also brought harsh domestic criticism down on the government of the day.


----------



## Nike

Emergency era Aceh 2003-2005










































Hmm even during our darkest hour after Economic crisis, TNI personnel gear is not that bad compared to our neighbor in ASEAN. The deficiencies acute at the time is in fire support weapons and big ticket items, like APC, MBT, Fighter bomber, Helicopter gunship and other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

madokafc said:


> Emergency era Aceh 2003-2005
> 
> View attachment 424307
> View attachment 424308
> View attachment 424309
> View attachment 424310
> View attachment 424311
> View attachment 424312
> View attachment 424313
> View attachment 424314
> View attachment 424315
> View attachment 424316
> View attachment 424317
> View attachment 424318
> View attachment 424319
> 
> 
> Hmm even during our darkest hour after Economic crisis, TNI personnel gear is not that bad compared to our neighbor in ASEAN. The deficiencies acute at the time is in fire support weapons and big ticket items, like APC, MBT, Fighter bomber, Helicopter gunship and other.







ANOA2 APC
even before this baby born


----------



## Nike

Anti communist moves from the Army during turbulent 1965 era

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> Anti communist moves from the Army during turbulent 1965 era
> 
> View attachment 424332
> 
> View attachment 424333
> View attachment 424334
> View attachment 424335
> View attachment 424336
> View attachment 424338
> View attachment 424339
> View attachment 424337


Fighting Commies long before doing it was a thing...


----------



## Nike

Madiun affair and crushing of communist party Indonesia, first episode

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Carlosa said:


> http://www.atimes.com/article/china...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> *China drags Indonesia into South China Sea morass*
> *Beijing's rebuke of Jakarta's decision to rename its natural gas-rich Natuna Island region has agitated what had been a quiescent territorial dispute*
> By John McBethJakarta, September 7, 2017 12:22 PM (UTC+8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian President Joko Widodo (R) meets with China's President Xi Jinping (L) during a bilateral meeting on the sidelines of the Asian Africa Conference in Jakarta on April 22, 2015. Photo: AFP
> 
> What’s in a name? Quite a lot it seems, particularly when it comes to China’s expansive claims to the South China Sea, which Beijing has increasingly come to regard as its own backyard.
> 
> Six weeks after Indonesia declared its intention to rename its 200-mile exclusive economic zone (EEZ) north of the Natuna islands as the ‘North Natuna Sea’, China has demanded that Jakarta drop the new moniker, saying it isn’t conducive to the “excellent” relations between the two countries.
> 
> Delivered in a letter to the Indonesian embassy in Beijing on August 25, the Chinese Foreign Ministry protest asserted that the two countries have overlapping claims in the South China Sea and that renaming the area will not alter that fact.
> 
> China said changing what it called an “internationally-accepted name” had resulted in the “complication and expansion of the dispute” and affected peace and stability in the region.
> 
> In fact, in an action endorsed by the International Hydrographic Organization (IHO), an inter-governmental organization with United Nations observer status, Indonesia renamed the southernmost part of the South China Sea to the Natuna Sea in 1986 without any undue fuss.
> 
> Indonesia’s Maritime Ministry included the North Natuna Sea in the new national map unveiled last month. While President Joko Widodo was reportedly happy with the move, Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi is said to have had reservations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian President Joko Widodo (C) in the cockpit of a Sukhoi Su-30 aircraft next to Military Chief General Gatot Nurmantyo (L) and Air Force Chief of Staff Air Marshal Agus Supriatna (R) during a military drill on the remote Natuna islands. Photo: AFP
> 
> The political and diplomatic statement of sovereignty fits with Widodo’s maritime policy, announced in the first days of his presidency, of strengthening connectivity among the country’s 17,504 islands and reasserting state authority over its archipelagic seas.
> 
> Siswo Purnama, the Foreign Ministry’s head of policy analysis, says Jakarta has taken only the first step in a long renaming process that starts with a domestic discourse and ends in possible IHO endorsement. “Indonesia,” he says, “won’t be in a hurry.”
> 
> It isn’t exactly clear what stretch of waters China says is in dispute, but Indonesian authorities have long puzzled over Beijing’s unilateral nine-dash line map of territorial sovereignty, which encompasses most of the South China Sea and appears to intrude into Indonesia’s EEZ.
> 
> Apart from questioning its legality under the UN Convention of Law of the Sea (UNCLOS), Indonesia’s diplomats in the past have failed in repeated efforts to get China to clarify the geographic limits to the tongue-shaped claim.
> 
> Ambassador Hasyim Djalal, a recognized authority on maritime law, says Indonesian never received a reply when it sent a formal note to Beijing in 1994 asking for the coordinates of its nine-dash line map. Two years later, he said, a senior Chinese official told him: “Don’t worry, that’s nothing to do with you.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China’s People’s Liberation Army (PLA) Navy patrol at Woody Island in the Paracel Archipelago in the South China Sea on January 29, 2016. Photo: Reuters/Stringer
> 
> Indonesia is not a claimant to the hotly disputed Spratly Islands and, previously at least, did not recognize any sea boundary issue with China. But that changed last year when the Chinese Coast Guard seized back a fishing boat detained by Indonesia in what it said were “traditional Chinese fishing grounds.”
> 
> Not only was the Chinese trawler intercepted by a fisheries protection craft deep inside Indonesia’s EEZ, but Indonesian officials say two heavily-armed coast guard vessels penetrated the country’s 12-nautical mile territorial limit to force its return.
> 
> Traditional fishing grounds are not recognized under UNCLOS, but traditional fishing rights are and have already been the subject of successful bilateral negotiations between Indonesia and two of its neighbors: Australia and Malaysia.
> 
> “What are traditional fishing grounds and how far back do we go?”, Djalal asks, pointing to the way Japanese trawlers fished for tuna around Indonesia’s Banda islands for decades before Indonesia was formally declared an archipelagic state in 1982.
> 
> With the Widodo government launching a major crackdown on illegal foreign fishing boats in 2014, it always appeared inevitable the new president’s maritime policy would, at some point, bump up against China’s aggressive push into the South China Sea.
> 
> Chinese officials conceded in 1994 and again in 2015 that the strategic Natuna island group, lying 300 kilometers from the northwest extremity of Indonesian Borneo, belong to Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian War Ship KRI Imam Bonjol-363 (L) arresting a Chinese fishing boat (R) in Natuna waters on June 21 2016. Indonesia’s navy said that poaching by Chinese trawlers in its waters was a “ruse” to stake Beijing’s claim to fishing grounds. Photo: AFP
> 
> But the nine-dash line claim, first published in Chinese maps in 1947 and revived in 1992, and Beijing’s more recent claim to supposed ancestral fishing grounds, suggest it does not recognize Indonesia’s EEZ, which should logically follow under the Law of the Sea convention to which both countries are signatories.
> 
> Indonesian officials believe the nine-dash-line, extending at least 300-nautical miles south of China’s Hainan Island, ends somewhere before the point where Indonesia’s continental shelf intersects with that of Vietnam and Malaysia.
> 
> Protecting its fishing grounds from a country that consumes 32 million tons of fish a year is not Indonesia’s only concern. The North Natuna Sea also contains about 50 trillion cubic feet in natural gas reserves, though all but five trillion of that is in the East Natuna Block.
> 
> Known as Alpha-D when it was discovered by ExxonMobil in the early 1970s, East Natuna’s huge quantities of carbon dioxide may always make it uneconomic to develop. Indeed, Exxon recently pulled out of the consortium tasked to bring it on stream.
> 
> Indonesia’s Black Platinum Energy, which has made two promising new discoveries 100 kilometers directly to the south of East Natuna, is still some way short of the 2.5 to 3 trillion cubic feet in reserves needed to make the venture commercially viable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian orkers upload liquid petroleum gas canisters in a file photo. Photo: Reuters/Crack Palinggi
> 
> Three fields in the area known as West Natuna, 350 kilometers west of the Natunas, currently supply gas to Singapore and Malaysia through a well-established pipeline network, but those reserves are likely to run out in the next 10 years.
> 
> Like East Natuna the three West Natuna fields have never been the subject of a territorial dispute with China.
> 
> It is highly unlikely Indonesia or China will file a case at The Hague’s Permanent Court of Arbitration over the claims, as the Philippines did against China and won in July 2012 over ownership of strategic reefs and atolls in the Spratly Islands. Beijing rejected the decision and the authority of the court.
> 
> Indonesia is also known to be equally leery of The Hague-based court after its humiliating loss to Malaysia of the Sipadan and Ligitan islands off the eastern coast of Borneo in 2002, a decision it accepted but also brought harsh domestic criticism down on the government of the day.


Brave and daring political moves by indonesia should also be supported by a strong and capable air force and navy.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Hmmm interesting, Indonesian submarines are eyeing the portuguese naval fleet (NRP Alfonso de Cerquiera and Joao roby) stationed near atauro during 1975 invasion of east timor) and make sonar contact
_
"From the log of the Afonso de Cerqueira, one of two Portuguese corvettes anchored off Atauro on 7 Page 160 December 1975, at 04h30 on that day "seven slow aircraft (helicopters) were seen in the distance". At 04h45 ships with "lights hidden", commenced "bombardments" in the direction of Dili, lasting until 05h30*. At 05h10 "weak sonar contact was made" (with submarines)"

A*_rchive from history of Timor .pdf page 162


*




NRP Afonso Cerqueira (F488)


*


----------



## umigami



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tuanhirang



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Uji coba Starstreak missile system TNI-AD - Pantai Selatan







        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*11 September 2017*



Kapal tanker yang dibangun di PT Batamec Shipyard merupakan kapal tanker baru ketiga TNI AL (photo : batampos)

batampos.co.id – TNI Angkatan Laut (TNI) kembali membuat kapal perang (KRI) modern . Kapal ini berfungsi sebagai kapal bantu cair minyak (BCM) di Batam . Mereka mempercayakan proyek pembuatan kapal tanker khusus ini di PT Batamec Shipyard yang sukses melaksanakan peletakan lunas pertamanya (keel laying) di Tanjung Uncang, Jumat (8/9) kemarin.

Perusahaan ini sendiri, merupakan salah satu perusahaan galangan kapal terbesar di Batam yang bergerak di bidang pembangunan kapal baru, perbaikan dan konversi kapal yang telah menerima penghargaan ISO 9001:2008 tentang sistem manajemen berkualitas, serta sistem keamanan dan kesehatan dari BS OHSAS 18001:2007, serta sistem manajemen lingkungan ISO 14001:2004.

Asisten Logistik Kasal Laksda TNI Mulyadi menyebutkan, secara umum, dipilihnya PT Batamec sebagai perusahaan pembuat kapal ini karena PT Batamec sudah memiliki berbagai fasilitas lengkap untuk pembuatan dan perbaikan kapal. Yakni berdiri di atas lahan sekitar 64 hektare dengan fasilitas seperti graving dock yang sudah dilengkapi 2 grantry crane berkapasitas 160 ton dan tinggi 32 meter.

Selain itu, sudah dilengkapi 3 buah slipway dengan masing-masing gantry crane berkapasitas 100 ton, ada juga Syncrolift berukuran 100 meterx20 meterx8 meter dengan kapasitas 3000 ton dan sudah dilengkapi gantry crane berkapasitas 140 ton, serta tiga buah dermaga, lima workshop pabrikasi, 3 mesin CNC Plasma yang mampu memproduksi 30 ton per hari, serta dilengkapi berbagai mesin seperti mesin bending, rolling, mesin bubut yang menunjang produktivitas perusahaan tersebut.

“Selain itu, ini juga merupakan dukungan dan pengabdian TNI AL dalam mendukung industri lokal dan menggunakan produk Alutsista buatan negeri sendiri, serta menjadikan Indonesia sebagai poros maritim dunia,” ujar Mulyadi usai peletakan lunas pertama (Keel Laying) kapal BCM milik TNI AL di Tanjunguncang, Jumat (8/9) kemarin.

Menurutnya, kapal tanker ini merupakan kapal ketiga milik TNI AL yang dibangun di Indonesia dan sudah menggunakan biro klasifikasi Bureau Veritas (BV). Tanker baru ini hadir dengan ukuran panjang 123,50 meter dan lebar 16,50 meter dengan kapasitas muat minyak 5500 meter kubik. Ke depan, kapal ini berfungsi sama seperti KRI Tarakan, yakni sebagai Auxiliary Support Vessel, yang mengisi bahan bakar kapal perang Angkatan Laut Indonesia saat beroperasi di laut.

“Rencananya kapal ini akan dioperasikan di gugus tugas wilayah armada bagian barat (Armabar,red), mengingat saat ini, kita kekurangan alat untuk wilayah ini,” ujar Mulyadi.

Tanker ini juga akan dilengkapi sistem Replenishment at Sea (RAS) yang memungkinkan kapal untuk mentransfer bahan bakar ke kapal-kapal lain saat dalam kondisi beroperasi dan pelayaran jauh. Kemampuan ini sangat bermanfaat dalam strategi kemiliteran, dimana waktu dan kecepatan merupakan hal yang sangat menentukan dalam situasi genting.





KRI Tarakan 905 kapal tanker baru TNI AL buatan galangan kapal dalam negeri (photo : TNI AL)

“Itu artinya, kapal tak perlu berhenti atau kembali ke pangkalan untuk sekedar melakukan pengisian bahan bakar. Misalkan, kita tak butuh kembali ke pangkalan di Natuna saat beropasi di perairan terluar. Kapal ini kita butuhkan saat beroperasi dalam menjaga batas-batas laut Indonesia di kawasan perbatasan,” jelasnya.

Yang jelas, tambah Mulyadi, kapal ini akan dioperasikan satuan tugas kapal bantu (Satban) dalam pengawalan dan penjagaan di laut Natuna Utara. “Kapal ini akan mengawal kapal-kapal perang kita yang beroperasi di perairan perbatasan seperti di Laut China Selatan yang butuh pengawalan khusus,” jelasnya.

Direktur PT Batamec Shipyard, Mulyono Adi menyebutkan ini menjadi kerjasama pertama mereka dalam mendukung TNI untuk pengadaan Alutsista dengan membuat kapal baru. “Ini yang pertama, tapi kalau maintenance atau perbaikan kapal sudah sering,” ujarnya.

Mulyono menyebutkan, karena kapal digunakan untuk kepentingan operasi, meski pun statusnya sebagai kapal tanker, namun mampu juga mengangkut logistik basah maupun kering untuk kebutuhan militer “Kapal ini telah mengalami penyempurnaan sehingga lebih aerodinamis dan modern,” jelasnya.

Sementara itu, rangkaian keel laying kapal ini sendiri menggunakan metode koin ceremonu. Metode ini merupakan sebuah tradisi yang biasa dipakai pada tahap awal pembangunan kapal. Caranya denga meletakkan koin pada bagian bawah lunas kapal yang dipercaya sebagai simbol keberuntungan. Peletakan itu sendiri diserahkan oleh Mulyono Adi untuk diletakkan secara simbolis oleh Laksda Mulyadi sebagai mitra penerima dari TNI AL.

Proses keel laying ini dilaksanakan sekarang setelah enam bulan proyek berjalan karena PT Batamec, sesuai regulasi Marpol/Solas, mengikuti aturan pembangunan kapal mencapai satu persen dari total berat LWT. “Saat ini sudah menyelesaikan delapan blok setara berat 360 ton. Itu artinya pembangunan kapal sudah mencapai 1 persen, dan sudah bisa keel laying,” ujar Mulyono Adi.

Pembangunan kapal BCM ini diawasi oleh satgas dari TNI AL secara langsung yang dipimpin oleh kolonel laut (T) Hindarto sebagai Dansatgas.

Meskipun venue acara sempat banjir akibat hujan deras, namun acara tetap berlangsung sukses. Rencananya, pembuatan kapal ini akan selesai pada akhir 2018 mendatang.

Acara ini sendiri dihadiri juga Vice President PT Batamec Shipyard Heronimus Setiawan, Project Manager kapal BCM Harsya Damar Hadityo, beserta para karyawan Batamec, dan juga mitra perbakan dan rekanan. Sedangkan dari pihak TNI dihadiri Danlantamal 4 Tanjungpinang, Laksmana Pertama (P) Ribut Eko Suyatno, Danlanal Batam, Kolonel Laut (P) Ivong Wicaksono Wibowo, Kasubdis Adalut Kolonel Laut (T) Andi Djaswandi, serta para pejabat lingkungan dari Mabes TNI AL.

(BatamPos)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Minggu, 10 September 2017*


*Profile of Indonesian Navy Marine Corps personnels. (ANTARA FOTO/Mohamad Hamzah) ☆ *

*T*he Chief of the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI), General Gatot Nurmantyo, said here, Friday, that Indonesia was ready to send peacekeeping forces to Myanmar to help the Rohingya ethnic group in Rakhine.

However, it is yet to receive such orders from the United Nations, he added.

"_The possibility is always there, as it is present in our law. However, it will all depend on the UN. The peacekeeping forces operate under the UN's control,_" he stressed, after opening TNI Chief Cup 2017 at TNI Headquarters.

He mentioned he had not communicated with the UN about it so far, but he was ready if he is ordered any time to send the troops.

"_We are ready any time the UN orders us to,_" he remarked.

The army headquarters had earlier expressed its readiness, if ordered to send troops to Myanmar to help the Rohingyas.

"_Sending troops to Myanmar will be the TNI's task. The army only prepares the troops,_" army spokesman Brigadier General Alfret Denny Tuejeh said, Thursday.

The army conducts exercises to carry out the orders from the TNI commander, but it will be done only after receiving the order.

"_We only conduct exercises for whatever duty is assigned to us by the TNI commander. Again, the army is always ready for whatever duty it is given. It is the government that decides politically. We are ready for it,_" he emphasized.

Regarding border security following the Rohingya issue, he noted that TNI had the duty to secure the country's borders, and so anyone entering the country illegally would be arrested, including the Rohingya refugees.

"_The border is manned not only by the TNI, but also the immigration and customs officials,_" he said.

* ✈ Antara *


----------



## Svantana

Indonesian Marinir and US Marines at 2017 Carat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Pemerintah Tarik Utang Rp 11,7 Triliun untuk Belanja Alutsista*
*Hendra Kusuma* - detikFinance





Foto: Maikel Jefriando
FOKUS BERITA:APBN Jokowi Rp 2.200 Triliun
*Jakarta *- Pemerintah masih akan menambah utang untuk tahun depan. Khususnya untuk proyek, pemerintah akan menarik utang Rp 38 triliun dengan porsi terbesar pada alutsista.

Direktur Jenderal Pengelolaan Pembiayaan dan Risiko (DJPPR) Kementerian Keuangan, Robert Pakpahan menyatakan ada lima kementerian/lembaga yang telah menyerap kurang lebih 90% dari pinjaman proyek, yang paling besar oleh Kementerian Pertahanan untuk alutsista sekitar Rp 11,7 triliun.

"Beberapa pengguna yang besar untuk pinjaman luar negeri, 5 K/L terbesar pengguna pinjaman luar negeri adalah untuk alutsista Rp 11,7 triliun untuk Kemenhan, PUPR Rp 6,4 triliun, Polri Rp 3,3 triliun, Perhubungan Rp 2,4 triliun, dan Ristekdikti Rp 1,5 triliun," ungkap Robert di Ruang Rapat Komisi XI DPR, Jakarta, Senin (11/9/2017).






Sedangkan untuk pinjaman dalam negeri, lanjut Robert, nettonya sebesar Rp 3,1 triliun yang terdiri dari penarikan utang sebesar Rp 4,5 triliun dan pembayaran cicilan pokok utang sebesar Rp 1,4 triliun.

"Ini difokuskan untuk alutsista dan alumatsus (alat material khusus) yang diproduksi industri Hankam (pertahanan dan keamanan) dalam negeri, sementara pemberi pinjaman dalam negeri adalah bank BUMN dan BUMD," tukas dia. *(mkj/mkj)* 
https://m.detik.com/finance/berita-...-utang-rp-117-triliun-untuk-belanja-alutsista

Almost 900 million US dollar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Long on Sidelines, Starts to Confront China’s Territorial Claims*

查看简体中文版
查看繁體中文版

74



Security ship crew members of the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries prepare for a patrol along Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone in the Natuna Islands.
ULET IFANSASTI / GETTY IMAGES
*By JOE COCHRANE
SEPTEMBER 10, 2017*


JAKARTA, Indonesia — When Indonesia recently — and quite publicly — renamed the northernmost waters of its exclusive economic zone in the South China Sea despite China’s claims to the area, Beijing quickly dismissed the move as “meaningless.”

It is proving to be anything but.

Indonesia’s increasingly aggressive posture in the region — including a military buildup in its nearby Natuna Islands and the planned deployment of naval warships — comes as other nations are being more accommodating to China’s broad territorial claims in the South China Sea.

The two countries had three maritime skirmishes in 2016 involving warning shots, including one in which Indonesian warships seized a Chinese fishing boat and its crew.


Indonesia is challenging China, one of its biggest investors and trading partners, as it seeks to assert control over a waterway that has abundant resources, particularly oil and natural gas reserves and fish stocks.


The pushback from Indonesia takes direct aim at Beijing’s claims within the so-called “nine-dash line,” which on Chinese maps delineates the vast area that China claims in the South China Sea. It also adds a new player to the volatile situation, in which the United States Navy has been challenging China’s claims with naval maneuvers through waters claimed by Beijing.




The coastline at Ranai, the administrative center of the Natuna islands.
ULET IFANSASTI / GETTY IMAGES
Indonesia “is already a party to the disputes — and the sooner it acknowledges this reality the better,” saidIan J. Storey, a senior fellow at the Institute of Southeast Asian Studies in Singapore, where he researches South China Sea issues.


The dispute largely centers on the Natuna Sea, a resource-rich waterway north of Indonesia that also lies close to Vietnam’s exclusive economic zone.

Before naming part of the contested waterway the North Natuna Sea “to make it sound more Indonesian,” Mr. Storey said, Indonesia last year began beefing up its military presence in the Natunas. That included expanding its naval port on the main island to handle bigger ships and lengthening the runway at its air force base there to accommodate larger aircraft.

For decades, Indonesia’s official policy has been that it is not a party to any territorial disputes with China in the South China Sea, unlike its regional neighbors Brunei, Malaysia, the Philippines and Vietnam. Last year, however, Indonesia and China had the three maritime skirmishes within Indonesia’s 200-nautical-mile exclusive economic zone off its Natuna Islands, which lie northwest of Borneo.

After the third skirmish, in June 2016, China’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs issued a statement in which it claimed for the first time that its controversial nine-dash line included “traditional fishing grounds” within Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone.

The administration of the Indonesian president, Joko Widodo, whose top administrative priorities since taking office in October 2014 include transforming his country into a maritime power, has ordered the authorities to blow up hundreds of foreign fishing vessels seized while illegally fishing in Indonesian waters.

Mr. Joko, during a visit to Japan in 2015, said in a newspaper interview that China’s nine-dash line had no basis in international law. He also chaired a cabinet meeting on a warship off the Natunas just days after last year’s third naval skirmish — a move analysts viewed as a show of resolve to Beijing.


On July 14, Indonesia’s Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries held a conspicuously high-profile news conference to release its first national territorial map since 2005, including the unveiling of the newly named North Natuna Sea. The new map also included new maritime boundaries with Singapore and the Philippines, with which Indonesia had concluded agreements in 2015.


Arif Havas Oegroseno, a deputy minister at Indonesia’s Coordinating Ministry of Maritime Affairs, told journalists that the new Indonesian map offered “clarity on natural resources exploration areas.”

That same day, Indonesia’s Armed Forces and Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources signed a memorandum for warships to provide security for the highly profitable fishing grounds and offshore oil and gas production and exploration activities within the country’s exclusive economic zone near the Natunas.




Susi Pudjiastuti, Indonesia’s minister of maritime affairs and fisheries, attending an Independence Day ceremony in Natuna on Aug. 17.
ULET IFANSASTI / GETTY IMAGES
Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo, the commander of the Indonesian Armed Forces, said at the time that offshore energy exploration and production activities “have often been disturbed by foreign-flagged vessels” — which some analysts took as a reference to China.

Although several countries take issue with China’s territorial claims in the South China Sea, few do so publicly, and the Trump administration has recently sent mixed signals about how willing it is to challenge China on its claims. That has made the Indonesian pushback more intriguing.


Frega Ferdinand Wenas Inkiriwang, a lecturer at the Indonesian Defense University, said Indonesia’s public naming of the North Natuna Sea “means that Indonesia indirectly becomes a claimant state in the area, perhaps due to territorial integrity issues.”

“It’s in the vicinity of the Natunas,” he said, “and the Natunas contain natural resources which are inherited and will be beneficial for Indonesia’s development.”


Analysts say that the Indonesian Navy would be no match for the Chinese Navy in a fight, although the first of last year’s clashes involved only a Chinese Coast Guard ship and an Indonesian maritime ministry patrol boat. It is unlikely that the two countries’ navies would clash within Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone, according to analysts.




A fisherman repairing his boat at a fishing village in Teluk Buton in the Natuna Islands.
ULET IFANSASTI / GETTY IMAGES
Members of the 10-state Association of Southeast Asian Nations, or Asean, have repeatedly expressed concern about China’s aggressive posture in the South China Sea, including its naval standoffs and land reclamation projects in disputed areas, and the stationing of military personnel and surface-to-air missiles in the Paracel Islands — which are controlled by China but are also claimed by Taiwan and Vietnam.


Indonesia, the grouping’s largest member and de facto leader, had in the past remained on the sidelines of the various South China Sea disputes and offered to help mediate between Asean claimant states and Beijing.


Given that China is among Indonesia’s biggest investors and trade partners, some analysts say Jakarta will go only so far in challenging China’s territorial claims, at least publicly. But its more aggressive military posture and other moves regarding the Natunas are nonetheless sending signals to China.

“It doesn’t make Indonesia a claimant state,” said Aaron Connelly, a research fellow at the Lowy Institute for International Policy in Sydney, Australia, who follows the South China Sea disputes. “They’ve never accepted the legitimacy of the nine-dash line, which is why they say there’s no overlap” with its exclusive economic zone.

“China says it has ‘traditional fishing rights,’ but Indonesia is doing things in a legalistic way right now,” Mr. Connelly said. “This is a more effective way of challenging it.”

Evan A. Laksmana, a senior researcher on security affairs at the Center for Strategic and International Studies in Jakarta, agreed that the naming of the North Natuna Sea was not specifically done to trigger a dispute with China.


“But the international legal basis underpinning Indonesia’s new map is clear,” he said.

“We do not recognize China’s claims in the Natuna waters — we don’t feel like we should negotiate our map with Beijing or ask their consent,” Mr. Laksmana said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia allocates USD204 million for navy's minesweepers replacement programme

*Key Points*

Indonesia has revised funding allocations for the acquisition of two new mine-countermeasure vessels
A variant of the German Navy's Frankenthal class has been named as a frontrunner in the acquisition programme






The Indonesian government has approved funds totalling USD204 million to replace the country's fleet of ageing Pulau Rengat (Tripartite)-class mine-countermeasure vessels (MCMVs), an industry source close to the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI–AL) has confirmed to _Jane's_ .

The funds, which will be drawn from the country's foreign defence credit programme, have been slightly reduced from the USD215 million that was initially approved in 2016.

_http://www.janes.com/article/73703/...for-navy-s-minesweepers-replacement-programme_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

TNI from ages to ages

TKR era member (Tentara Keamanan Rakyat) 




Dan Mogot




The departure of Siliwangi Division along with their families




General Soedirman, the highest ranking Indonesian officer ever




TKR member pose in a car





Mobile Brigade of Indonesian before the units merged with Police




Indonesia Army during campaign in Ambon, 1951







TKR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

*The prototype of the Tank Medium of cooperation between the Government of Indonesia and Turkey is expected to arrive in Indonesia on 23 September.*




Erric Permana

JAKARTA

The prototype of the Tank Medium of cooperation between the Government of Indonesia and Turkey is expected to arrive in Indonesia on 23 September.

Vice President of Technologi and Development PT Pindad, Heru Puryanto said the medium tank is in the process of shipping by sea. However, he said, Indonesia will only receive the platform or the bottom of the machine from the Medium Tank.

"Now the first prototype is being shipped to Indonesia to participate in the 5th of October TNI Anniversary, and is still on its way. But we are waiting for a solution how to come sooner, "Heru told Anadolu Agency on Saturday.

To complete the Medium Tank will be said Heru, PT Pindad will install and assemble the turret or cannon and also the communication system. "And it's just a platform without turrets and Radio. Once the prototype comes, we integrate it, "Heru added.

He explains, in order to operate optimally, the Medium Tank will be through the final test conducted in November 2017. Meanwhile, the second prototype of Medium Tank made in Indonesia is still in the process of making with the final test phase plan in 2018.

"The second prototype made in Indonesia is planned for our assembly [raft] to be completed in 2017. But it has not been tested because the first prototype has not been tested yet. Final new test in November. After that will be applied in Indonesia, "he said.

Indonesia and Turkey agreed to work together to create a prototype tank through PT Pindad with Turkish manufacturer of defense equipment company, FNSS Savunma Sistemleri.

The first prototype will be made in Turkey and a second prototype will be made in Indonesia. After launching on 5 October, PT Pindad targets to produce 20 units of this tank in 2018.

http://aa.com.tr/id/headline-hari/prototipe-medium-tank-indonesia-turki-tiba-23-september/905152

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

M113 Arisgator

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> M113 Arisgator
> View attachment 424834



Ada ember nempel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Ada ember nempel


Alih-alih anoa amphibi mengadopsi sistem propeler arisgator, malah arisgator yang mengadopsi sistem propeler anoa amphibi 


Indonesian Navy commissions 111 m training ship

*Key Points*

Indonesia has commissioned a new Spanish-built three-masted training vessel
Platform will significantly enhance the service’s ab initio practical training capabilities






The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) has taken delivery of, and commissioned a 111 m training ship in Vigo, Spain.

The three-masted platform, which has been named KRI _Bima Suci_ , was commissioned on 12 September in a ceremony attended by TNI-AL chief Admiral Ade Supandi, and other senior service members.






_Bima Suci_ will eventually replace the service’s 823-tonne training vessel, KRI _Dewaruci_ , which was launched in January 1953 by German shipbuilder HC Stülcken & Sohn.

_Bima Suci_ was launched by Spanish shipbuilder Construcciones Navales Paulino Freire in October 2016. According to specifications provided by the TNI-AL, the training platform features an overall length of 111.2 m, an overall beam of 13.65 m, and a hull draught of 5.95 m.

The vessel's tallest mast stands at 49 m from deck level, and the platform can fly 26 sails featuring 3,350 m2 of total sail area.

“Among significant differences between _Bima Suci_ and its predecessor is that the new ship will feature more modern navigation equipment, a desalination plant, and a datalink to improve communications”, said the TNI-AL in a statement on the commissioning.

_http://www.janes.com/article/73901/indonesian-navy-commissions-111-m-training-ship_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## caksakerah

pr1v4t33r said:


> M113 Arisgator
> View attachment 424834



Aha! This pict answers my question. 
Good job anyway!


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## radialv

HK 417 right sir?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 425024


Molay Tactical for Brimob POLRI


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

welcome Pandur II 8x8. 5 oktober sudah semakin dekat... 






Penghuni yonarhanud 1 





Truk militer AMCAT, sudah bisa dibuat di SSE lho, tinggal dipesan..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*INZPIRE to Provide GECO Mission System for Indonesian Air Force*

13 September 2017




Inzpire Geco Air will be used on 5 fixed-wing aircraft fleets (photo : UK MoD)

Inzpire is delighted to announce that, in conjunction with our in-country partner PT Kadomas Aviasindo, we will provide our GECO Air tablet-based mission system to Indonesia’s Air Force – the Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Udara (TNI-AU). GECO Air will deliver enhanced situational awareness and safety benefits across a fleet of five fixed wing aircraft types. This is our second major export success, following the provision of GECO to the fighter jets and helicopters of the Royal Jordanian Air Force.

GECO Air is designed to complement existing on-board avionics systems by bringing modern and powerful commercial off-the-shelf hardware technology to the cockpit and providing a cost-effective, easy-to-upgrade solution. GECO can be used as a stand-alone device or integrated directly into an aircraft.

GECO’s suite of situational awareness and safety assistance apps includes advanced navigation features overlaid on a wide range of mapping and satellite imagery; a worldwide aeronautical database and tactical applications such as advanced threat displays – all designed to buy aircrew time, and to improve and enhance the decision-making.




GECO Air tablet-based mission system (photo : Inzpire)

Modern air missions feature vast amounts of complex data from aeronautical, geospatial, meteorological and intelligence sources, which must be digested and understood in order to be exploited most effectively. This is where GECO excels, providing a slick, intuitive user interface which supports rapid assimilation of complex information. Our team of software and system developers work shoulder to shoulder with our former military operators to ensure the optimum solution is created to fit the customer’s needs; GECO is designed by aviators, for aviators.

The GECO system has a proven pedigree in training and combat operations around the globe and is in use with the UK Royal Navy, Army Air Corps and Royal Air Force, as well as with the Royal Jordanian Air Force. Following delivery to the TNI-AU, GECO will be in everyday use with 18 different fighter and rotary wing platforms worldwide, across a wide variety of missions.

Alex Mitchell, Head of Business Development for Inzpire said, “Inzpire and our business partners PT Kadomas Aviasindo are delighted to have been awarded a contract to deliver our GECO tablet-based mission system to the Indonesian Air Force. Once in service, GECO will significantly enhance situational awareness for the TNI-AU during front line Fast Jet operations and provide a cost-effective digital upgrade to in-cockpit avionics. It will also serve to significantly enhance airborne safety for the pilots using the equipment; something which is of paramount importance to Inzpire, the way in which we operate and to our customers. This is just the start of what we hope will be a long-standing relationship with the TNI-AU.”

(Inzpire)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Set sail! Bima Suci going home

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

M113 Arisgator, side view... propeller nya pakai kit arisgator... sip

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

madokafc said:


> Madiun affair and crushing of communist party Indonesia, first episode
> 
> View attachment 424365
> 
> View attachment 424366
> View attachment 424367
> View attachment 424368
> View attachment 424369


Photos in 1960s ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

TNI Angkatan Laut (TNI) kembali membuat kapal bantu cair minyak (BCM) di Batam . Mereka mempercayakan proyek pembuatan kapal tanker khusus ini di PT Batamec Shipyard yang sukses melaksanakan peletakan lunas pertamanya (keel laying) di Tanjung Uncang, Jumat (8/9) kemarin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

cnleio said:


> Photos in 1960s ?



1948

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*BPPT Kembangkan Teknologi Deteksi Kapal Selam*





*B*adan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT) tengah mengembangkan teknologi aplikasi deteksi kapal selam untuk melacak kapal selam yang masuk ke perairan Indonesia.

Aplikasi ini menggunakan teknologi akustik atau _sound navigation and ranging _(sonar) dengan memanfaatkan dinding selat untuk memantulkan sinyal. Jika frekuensi dan resolusi benda yang melewati aplikasi itu terpenuhi, aplikasi akan melacak dan melaporkannya.

“_Tiap dinding selat saling memberikan sinyal. Kalau ada yang berbeda akan langsung terdeteksi. Tidak cuma kapal selam, ikan besar juga bisa terdeteksi,_” ujar Kepala Pusat Teknologi Pengembangan Sumber Daya Wilayah Kelautan, Yudi Anantasena kepada Anadolu Agency, Senin.

Selain bersama Dinas Penelitian dan Pengembangan TNI AL, BPPT menggandengan perguruan tinggi untuk mengembangkan teknologi aplikasi pendeteksi kapal selam. Di antaranya Institut Teknologi Bandung, Institut Teknologi Sepuluh November Surabaya dan Institut Pertanian Bogor.

“_Kita akan coba menghimpun diaspora Indonesia di luar ngeri yang ahli akustik. Semua pihak terkait akan kita ajak berhimpun,_” ujarnya.

Sementara itu Menteri Koordinator Maritim Luhut Panjaitan menyambut baik upaya ini. Selama ini, pengawasan kapal selam di Indonesia dilakukan secara manual oleh TNI AL.

“_Ke depan kita mampu untuk monitor langsung, karya anak bangsa pula. Ternyata dengan biaya yang tidak terlalu mahal kita bisa memonitor semua kapal,_” ujar Luhut, seusai rapat koordinasi di Penyusunan Kebijakan Aplikasi Teknologi Kapal Selam di Perairan Indoensia, Senin, di Kemenko Maritim.

Rencananya aplikasi ini akan digunakan di seluruh Indonesia. Sebagai negara kepulauan, Indonesia membutuhkan banyak aplikasi deteksi kapal selam. Dari Sabang di ujung barat, Natuna, Selat Makassar hingga wilayah timur Indonesia. Sedang untuk sementara uji coba akan dipasang di selat dengan kepadatan tinggi seperti Selat Sunda dan Selat Lombok.

* ♞ AA *


----------



## SIM.Inc

pr1v4t33r said:


> welcome Pandur II 8x8. 5 oktober sudah semakin dekat...  koq kontainer register maersk bilang ini barang dari kopeq, slovania??? Bukanya pandur yang di beli dari chekos?
> View attachment 425055
> 
> 
> Penghuni yonarhanud 1
> View attachment 425056
> 
> 
> Truk militer AMCAT, sudah bisa dibuat di SSE lho, tinggal dipesan..
> View attachment 425057


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SIM.Inc said:


> koq kontainer register maersk bilang ini barang dari kopeq, slovania??? Bukanya pandur yang di beli dari chekos?



Apa kita ngambil pandur lisensi slovenia "Krpan" ?






Tapi kayaknya slovenia cuma tempat transit untuk pengiriman soalnya Czech gak punya laut.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mengkom

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 425024





radialv said:


> HK 417 right sir?


SIG 716..switzerland made..Polri always buy premium stuff, really..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Pantat siapa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

madokafc said:


> Pantat siapa
> View attachment 425275







pantatnya ini tant


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Keempat Pandur II 8×8 terdiri dari dua unit Pandur II 8×8 amfibi (IFV) dengan SMB (Senapan Mesin Berat) RCWS 12,7 nmm, satu unit Pandur II 8×8 non amfibi (IFV/Infantry Fighting Vehicle) dengan kanon RCWS Ares 30 mm, dan satu unit Pandur II 8×8 varian kanon 105 mm. Untuk varian kanon disebut juga sebagai FSV (Fire Support Vehicle), rencananya Pandur FSV akan dipasangkan kubah dan laras dari Cockerill.

more : _http://www.indomiliter.com/hadir-dalam-tiga-varian-empat-pandur-ii-8x8-telah-tiba-di-indonesia/_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Keempat Pandur II 8×8 terdiri dari dua unit Pandur II 8×8 amfibi (IFV) dengan SMB (Senapan Mesin Berat) RCWS 12,7 nmm, satu unit Pandur II 8×8 non amfibi (IFV/Infantry Fighting Vehicle) dengan kanon RCWS Ares 30 mm, dan satu unit Pandur II 8×8 varian kanon 105 mm. Untuk varian kanon disebut juga sebagai FSV (Fire Support Vehicle), rencananya Pandur FSV akan dipasangkan kubah dan laras dari Cockerill.
> 
> more : _http://www.indomiliter.com/hadir-dalam-tiga-varian-empat-pandur-ii-8x8-telah-tiba-di-indonesia/_



Baru ngeh tech harom lg masuk lewat Brazil


----------



## Nike

TANPA KATEGORI
*SKADRON 13/ SERBU AKAN MENDAPAT DUA BELL 412*
14 SEPTEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Skadron 13/Serbu yang bermarkas di Bandar Udara Internasional Kalimarau, Kabupaten Berau segera mendapat tambahan armada baru. Dua helikopter tempur jenis BELL 412 bakal mendarat pada Oktober 2017.

Adanya tambahan dua unit helikopter secara keseluruhan saat ini ada lima unit di Skadron 13/Serbu Pusat Penerbangan TNI AD (Puspenad). Penambahan alutsista ini didatangkan untuk mendukung kekuatan pengamanan di Kaltim.

Sesuai spesifikasinya, helikopter jenis BELL 412 memiliki kemampuan bisa membawa satu personel regu beserta kelengkapan perang. Jenis helikopter ini juga ideal difungsikan sebagai armada tempur TNI AD.

“Untuk tanggal pastinya dua unit BELL 412 tersebut kemungkinan sudah mendarat di atas tanggal 5 Oktober ini. Dan ini merupakan bukti nyata, kalau Skadron kita benar-benar memiliki kekuatan tempur yang luar biasa,” ungkap Dandim 0902/Trd, Letkol Rony Nuswantoro Hadi kepada Koran Kaltim, Rabu (13/9) di ruang kerjanya.

Skadron 13/Serbu sudah beroperasi sejak semester I tahun 2016 lalu. Sejak diresmikan, Skadron 13/Serbu dilengkapi tiga unit helikopter yang didukung 312 prajurit TNI AD. Skadron ini diresmikan pada 25Agustus 2016.

Sejak diresmikan, hingga kini sudah terjadi penambahan kelengkapan. Skadron Puspenad membangun fasilitas sendiri. Saat ini sudah ada perkantoran, mess prajurit, hanggar dan sekarang akan membangun perumahan.

Karena personil yang akan menempati pangkalan ini cukup banyak, termasuk teknisi helikopter, teknisi persenjataan dan lain sebagainya.

Satuan Skadron ini menyerupai Batalyon atau memiliki satuan sendiri, namun untuk personel yang ditempatkan hanya sepertiga dari jumlah personel batalyon.

Panglima Daerah Militer (Pangdam) VI/Mulawarman, Mayjen Johny Lumban Tobing saat meresmikan satuan tempur udara ini menyatakan standar armada yang dimiliki nantinya sekitar 32 unit.

Tapi, Rony mengaku untuk kepastian unit alutsista skadron secara keseluruhan sejauh ini masih terus diperhitungkan hingga mencapai jumlah ideal.

“Berapa banyak personel yang ada, saya tidak mengetahui jelas, Skadron kan memiliki komandan sendiri. Kami juga belum tahu jumlah helikopter yang akan di tempatkan di sini (Berau), yang jelas ada jenis helikopter Bell yang nantinya akan datang terlebih dahulu,” pungkasnya.

Sedianya dua alutsista tambahan untuk Skadron 13/Serbu sudah tiba pada Juli lalu. Kedatangannya tertunda lantaran diperbantukan untuk mendukung kekuatan TNI AD pada peringatan HUT TNI yang dipusatkan di Banten.

Jika melihat fungsi jenis helikopter yang akan tiba, pastinya untuk mendukung tugas pokok TNI AD. Tapi dengan kondisi saat ini, helikopter akan difokuskan untuk mendukung pergerakan pasukan pengamanan perbatasan (Pamtas) RI-Malaysia di Kaltim.

_Photo : Bell 412 EP TNI AD (fuadz_81)_

_Sumber : Koran Kaltim_


----------



## faries

Counter-terrorism drill by Indonesian Navy at Juanda Airport Surabaya. Image credit to detikcom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*14 September 2017*



Indonesia has begun training activities for ab initio naval cadets on board a newly commissioned ship. Platform has significantly improved the service's practical training capacity in line with current modernisation drive. (photo : choupesqueira)

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI–AL) has embarked 119 naval cadets on its recently commissioned training ship. The trainees are currently preparing the platform for its maiden voyage, from Vigo in Spain to Surabaya in Indonesia.
The TNI–AL received delivery and commissioned the new 111 m, three-masted training ship, which has been named KRI Bima Suci , on 12 September at the facilities of Spanish shipbuilder Construcciones Navales Paulino Freire. Bima Suci was launched by the company in October 2016, and will replace the TNI–AL's current 823-ton training barquentine, KRI Dewaruci .
"Among significant differences between Bima Suci and its predecessor is that the new ship will feature more modern navigation equipment, a desalination plant, and a data link to improve communications," said the TNI–AL in a statement on the new vessel's induction.
In addition, Bima Suci features accommodation for up to 120 cadets per training mission – a significant improvement from the 70-trainee capacity of Dewaruci .
According to specifications provided by the TNI–AL, Bima Suci features an overall length of 111.2 m, an overall beam of 13.65 m, and a hull draught of 5.95 m. The ship's tallest mast stands at 49 m from deck level, and the barquentine can fly 26 sails with 3,350 sq m of total sail area.
(Jane's)


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia stations PC-40 class boat in North Sulawesi port as Islamic State militants flee Marawi*
*Ridzwan Rahmat* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
14 September 2017
*Key Points*

Indonesia has deployed one of its latest patrol boats to secure the Northern Sulawesi port of Bitung
Country is on guard against an expected exodus of Islamic State-inspired fighters from the southern Philippines
The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) has temporarily stationed a PC-40-class patrol craft in the Northern Sulawesi port of Bitung to pre-empt the anticipated influx of Islamic State-inspired militants fleeing the southern Philippine city of Marawi .

The vessel, KRI _Tatihu_ , has been deployed to support other government vessels, including those from the Indonesian Coast Guard, currently on patrol in the wider Celebes Sea, said a TNI-AL source who spoke to _Jane’s_ on 14 September.

http://www.janes.com/article/74008/...i-port-as-islamic-state-militants-flee-marawi


----------



## pr1v4t33r

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Gets Su-35s In Better Barter Deal

_After two years of negotiations Indonesia announced that it was going to buy eleven Russian Su-35 aircraft to replace its aging (and grounded) American made F-5s. Indonesia originally discussed obtaining 16 Su-35s and that is still a possibility if the August 2017 deal works. Indonesia drove a hard bargain and while it is paying $104 million per aircraft (including maintenance, spare parts and tech support) only 15 percent of that is being paid in cash. _






Half the price is being paid in Indonesian goods. This would mainly consist of items Russia has to import and that Indonesia produces like palm oil, rubber, coffee, cocoa, tea, processed fish, copra, and spices. Indonesia also has some manufactured goods Russia could use like footwear, furniture, paper, textiles and several kinds of machinery. Indonesia also produces some defense related goods. Then there is the 35 percent of the aircraft price that will be offset. This will include technology transfer for components and service (maintenance, assembly) to be done in Indonesia. The 35 percent offset for defense related purchases is standard with Indonesia. Details of the offset and exports to Russia have still to be worked out. Russia was eager to make this sale as it would be the second export sale for the Su-35.

The first export sale was to China, which received the first of these Su-35s in 2016. Because of frequent illegal copying of Russian technology this is expected to be the last Russian warplane exported to China. The Indonesia sale is important because it may help convince other potential customers (UAE, Pakistan, Vietnam, Algeria, Kazakhstan and Egypt) that Russia has been negotiating with. Brazil and South Korea rejected the Su-35 and Venezuela and Libya were interested but both have run into political and financial problems. Currently Russia has about 60 Su-35s and China has four (out of 24 ordered). Russia received its first Su-35s in 2013 and four were sent to Syria in early 2016 for some combat experience. These were apparently successful, especially when delivering Russian built smart bombs.

On paper the Su-35 is impressive. It is a 34 ton fighter that is more maneuverable than the original, 33 ton, Su-27 that it was based on, and has much better electronics. It can cruise at above the speed of sound. It also costs at nearly twice as much as the Su-27. That would be some $80 million (for a barebones model), about what a top-of-the-line F-16 costs. The Su-27 was originally developed to match the F-15, which is larger than the single engine F-16. The larger size of the Su-27/30/35 allows designers to do a lot more with it in terms of modifications and enhancements.

The Su-35 has some stealth capabilities (or at least be less detectable to most fighter aircraft radars). Russia claims the Su-35 has a useful life of 6,000 flight hours and engines good for 4,000 hours. Russia promises world-class avionics, plus a very pilot-friendly cockpit. The use of many thrusters along with fly-by-wire means an aircraft even more maneuverable than Su-30s (which were Su-27s tweaked to be extremely agile). The Su-35 was in development for two decades before it was declared ready for production in 2005. But even then there were problems with the new engines that gave it its superior performance. Russia says the engine problems are solved, but only time will tell if that is true.

The Su-35 is not meant to be a direct rival for the F-22 because the Russian aircraft is not nearly as stealthy. The Su-35 carries a 30mm autocannon (with 150 rounds) and up to eight tons of munitions, hanging from 12 hard points. This reduces stealthiness, which the F-22 and F-35 get around by using an internal bay for bombs and missiles. But if the maneuverability and advanced electronics of the proposed Su-35 live up to the promises, the aircraft would be more than a match for every fighter out there except the F-22. Since the Su-35 is to sell for well under $100 million each, there should be a lot of buyers. There weren’t and Russia is eager to change that if only to just to improve the reputation of the Su-35.

Meanwhile the Indonesian Air Force is trying to recover from two decades of neglect and mismanagement. In the late 1990s Indonesia, blocked from receiving spares and support from its American jet fighters (ten F-16s, and sixteen F-5s) turned to Russian. The U.S., and the West in general, was angry at the Indonesian military government for its corruption and brutality against its own people. Between 2003 and 2013 Russia delivered six Su-27s and eight more advanced Su-30MK2s. At that point few of these fighters were operational because Russia had delivered few weapons for them. It was all about money, or the lack of it. For example in 2009 Qatar had offered the Indonesian Air Force ten used French Mirage fighters but the budget simply doesn't have the money to maintain and operate these older aircraft. Currently only ten of the F-16s are flyable and only two of the F-5s.

By 2010 a new government and reforms had refurbished Indonesia’s reputation to the point that the United States was again willing to provide support for F-16s as well as another 24 of them. Most (18) of the 24 free and refurbished F-16s have been delivered with four arriving in March 2017.

_https://www.strategypage.com/htmw/htproc/articles/20170910.aspx_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pengganti KRI Dewaruci Bersiap Menuju Indonesia

_Usai serah terima dari Freire Shipyard di Dermaga Pelabuhan Vigo, Spanyol, Selasa (12/9/2017), KRI Bima Suci dijadwalkan berlayar menuju Indonesia, Minggu (18/9/2017). Pelayaran tersebut sekaligus sebagai latihan praktek Kartika Jala Krida 2017 taruna AAL tingkat III angkatan 64. _

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

video uji coba arisgator




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*SATU SKUADRON PESAWAT TEMPUR BAKAL DITEMPATKAN DI KUPANG*
15 SEPTEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Berdasarkan rencana strategis TNI Angkatan Udara, Pangkalan Udara (Lanud) El Tari Kupang, Nusa Tenggara Timur (NTT), akan ditempati satu skuadron pesawat tempur.

Komandan Lanud El Tari Kupang Kolonel Penerbang (Pnb) Ronny Moningka, keberadaan skuadron pesawat tempur itu untuk menjaga wilayah perbatasan Indonesia dengan dua negara yakni Australia dan Timor Leste.

“Sesuai dengan rencana strategis TNI AU ke depan Pangkalan Udara El Tari dipersiapkan untuk dijadikan pangkalan operasi bertipe A, sehingga saat ini terjadi pembangunan secara bertahap,” kata Ronny kepada _Kompas.com,_ usai kegiatan donor darah dalam rangka HUT ke-72 TNI di Kupang, Kamis (14/9/2017).

Ronny menyebut, sejumlah fasilitas pendukung mulai dibangun sejak tahun 2016 lalu, artinya secara bertahap terjadi pembangunan dan diharapkan nanti beberapa tahun mendatang, sudah bisa ditempatkan satu skuadron pesawat tempur tetap di Lanud El Tari Kupang.

Menurut Ronny, apabila nanti Pangkalan Udara El Tari Kupang naik menjadi tipe A, maka akan dipimpin oleh jenderal bintang satu. Otomatis, personel akan mengikuti dan berkembang sesuai aturan yang ada.


“Setelah semua sarana prasarana siap, satu skuadron pesawatnya datang ke sini dan tentunya status pangkalan akan meningkatkan menjadi tipe A,” ucapnya.

_Photo : T-50 i 32 (indonesian_airforce)_

_Sumber : Kompas_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Menko Kemaritiman Bakal Kerahkan Tanker hingga Satelit Jaga Natuna*





*Luhut Pandjaitan Temui Menteri Pertahanan Amerika Bahas Keamanan Maritim dan Modernisasi Pertahanan di Pentagon 07062017. (DoD)

M*enteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman, Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan akan berkoordinasi dengan Kementerian/Lembaga terkait untuk menjaga laut Natuna, Kepulauan Riau dari berbagai ancaman. Ancaman itu termasuk pencurian sumber daya alam, maupun yang menyangkut aspek pertahanan dan keamanan kedaulatan maritim Indonesia.

“_Sekarang kita sedang melihat bagaimana kita mengamankan Natuna. Laut Natuna menjadi penting, baik dari aspek ikan maupun pertahanannya,_” tegas Luhut saat Rapat Kerja (Raker) RKA K/L dengan Banggar DPR di Gedung DPR, Jakarta, Rabu (13/9/2017).

uhut akan mengusulkan pengerahan alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) lengkap dan terintegrasi di wilayah Natuna untuk menjaga stabilitas keamanan di kawasan tersebut.

“_Kami usulkan penggunaan satelit, drone, pesawat terbang, tanker, kapal ikan, kapal Badan Keamanan Laut (Bakamla), itu nanti satu terintegrasi,_” ujar Mantan Menteri Koordinator Bidang Politik, Hukum, dan Keamanan ini.

“_Kalau ini berjalan, kita akan menunjukkan negara kepulauan dengan Alur Laut Kepulauan Indonesia (ALKI) I-IV bisa dikendalikan sebagai negara maritim terbesar di dunia,_” ucap Luhut.

Oleh karenanya, Kemenko Bidang Kemaritiman dan Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT) telah mengembangkan satu sensor yang dapat mendeteksi keberadaan kapal selam nuklir dari negara lain di Laut Natuna.

“_Lalu lalang kapal selam nuklir dari negara tertentu, pasti bisa dimonitor karena kita dan BPPT sudah mengembangkan satu sensor yang ditanam di Selat Sunda. Kita kembangkan sensor itu dengan biaya tidak terlalu mahal,_” jelas Luhut.r

* ♘ Liputan 6 *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Bugs

madokafc said:


> *Menko Kemaritiman Bakal Kerahkan Tanker hingga Satelit Jaga Natuna*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Luhut Pandjaitan Temui Menteri Pertahanan Amerika Bahas Keamanan Maritim dan Modernisasi Pertahanan di Pentagon 07062017. (DoD)
> 
> M*enteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman, Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan akan berkoordinasi dengan Kementerian/Lembaga terkait untuk menjaga laut Natuna, Kepulauan Riau dari berbagai ancaman. Ancaman itu termasuk pencurian sumber daya alam, maupun yang menyangkut aspek pertahanan dan keamanan kedaulatan maritim Indonesia.
> 
> “_Sekarang kita sedang melihat bagaimana kita mengamankan Natuna. Laut Natuna menjadi penting, baik dari aspek ikan maupun pertahanannya,_” tegas Luhut saat Rapat Kerja (Raker) RKA K/L dengan Banggar DPR di Gedung DPR, Jakarta, Rabu (13/9/2017).
> 
> uhut akan mengusulkan pengerahan alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) lengkap dan terintegrasi di wilayah Natuna untuk menjaga stabilitas keamanan di kawasan tersebut.
> 
> “_Kami usulkan penggunaan satelit, drone, pesawat terbang, tanker, kapal ikan, kapal Badan Keamanan Laut (Bakamla), itu nanti satu terintegrasi,_” ujar Mantan Menteri Koordinator Bidang Politik, Hukum, dan Keamanan ini.
> 
> “_Kalau ini berjalan, kita akan menunjukkan negara kepulauan dengan Alur Laut Kepulauan Indonesia (ALKI) I-IV bisa dikendalikan sebagai negara maritim terbesar di dunia,_” ucap Luhut.
> 
> Oleh karenanya, Kemenko Bidang Kemaritiman dan Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT) telah mengembangkan satu sensor yang dapat mendeteksi keberadaan kapal selam nuklir dari negara lain di Laut Natuna.
> 
> “_Lalu lalang kapal selam nuklir dari negara tertentu, pasti bisa dimonitor karena kita dan BPPT sudah mengembangkan satu sensor yang ditanam di Selat Sunda. Kita kembangkan sensor itu dengan biaya tidak terlalu mahal,_” jelas Luhut.r
> 
> * ♘ Liputan 6 *



Cawapres kita. Jokowi-Luhut 2019


----------



## Nike

Satgas Tinombala Operation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Newly established Yonkav 12 got "new" equipment 





FROM INDONESIA
*YONKAV 12/ BC DAPAT TAMBAHAN SEMBILAN KENDARAAN TEMPUR*
16 SEPTEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC 2 COMMENTS
Batalyon Kavaleri 12/BC Jajaran Kodam XII Tanjung Pura mendapatkan dukungan dengan adanya penambahan unit Alutsista kendaraan tempur (Ranpur) dari Mabes TNI AD.

Alutsista ranpur berupaya yakni Tank Sebanyak 9 Unit dengan Jenis meliputi AMX 13 Comando 4 Unit, AMX APC 3 Unit dan Tank AMX Ambulance 2 Unit.

Komandan Batalyon Kavaleri (Yonkav) 12/Beruang Cakti Letkol Kav Jamian menuturkan hal ini merupakan sesuai rencana dari Pussenkav Kodiklat TNI AD yang melaksanakan Penataan Alutsista di jajaran TNI AD Khususnya Satuan Kavaleri TNI AD.

Kemudian ia menambahkan hal ini juga merupakan Kebijakan dari Komando atas guna melengkapi Alutsista ( Alat Utama Sistem Persenjataan ) Di jajaran Satuan Bantuan Tempur Kodam XII TPR.

Di konfirmasi melalui telepon, Letkol Kav Jamian mengatakan saat Ranpur Tank AMX Tiba Di Pelabuhan Dwi Kora Pontianak Pada Rabu (13/9/ 2017) sore Pukul 15.00 wib dan malam ini dilakukan bongkar muat dengan Menggunakan Kapal Pengangkut barang ADRI ORCA XLV III

“Seperti di ketahui kapal ADRI ORCA XLV III merupakan kapal kebanggaan dan Kepunyaan dari BEKANGAD ( Perbekalan Angkatan Darat) TNI AD. Malam ini ranpur itu di bongkar muat dan Ranpur tersebut akan langsung di bawa ke Batalyon Kavaleri 12/BC Jl Raya Peniti Luar KM 29,2 Kabupaten Mempawah.”jelasnya

Ia pun mengatakan dengan dilaksanakannya penataan alutsista dan penambahan ranpur ( Kendaraan Tempur ) Lapis baja ini diharapkan akan dapat menambah kekuatan pertahanan wilayah

“Karena mengingat letak pulau kalimantan khususnya Kalbar yg merupakan wilayah dekat dengan perbatasan negara tetangga,”ujarnya

Dikatakannya lagi, bertambahnya kendaraan tempur ink dapat memaksimalkan dan mendukung tugas pokok satuan Kavaleri khususnya Yonkav 12/BC dimana dalam Bergerak satuan tersebut adalah satuan yang khusus menggunakan kendaraan-kendaraan tempur berlapis baja.

Ia berharap kedepannya harapan semua pelaksanaan penataan alutsista ini akan selalu dilaksanakan sesuai kebutuhan-kebutuhan dan situasi dinamika yang selalu berkembang.




_Photo : Yonkav 12 BC Dapat Tambahan Sembilan Kendaraan Tempur AMX 13 (Tribun Pontianak)_

_Sumber : Tribun Pontianak_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana




----------



## pr1v4t33r

Prototype karya mahasiswa desain produk, Telkom University untuk PT. PINDAD

Pindad Biawak 8x8

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

pr1v4t33r said:


> Prototype karya mahasiswa desain produk, Telkom University untuk PT. PINDAD
> 
> Pindad Biawak 8x8
> View attachment 425793
> View attachment 425794



Wow that's cool... But I think Biawak is not an appropriate name... Biawak should be 4x4 vehicle smaller than Komodo (jeep-like behicle). This panser should be named from ungulate animal. Anyway, JK said the name "Banteng" would not used because it's too political. And last, the name is not limited to Indonesian language, traditional language should be used too.


----------



## SIM.Inc

Kalau mandngin ma terrex soa disign, taktis dan mobilitas, gw milih biawak.
Versi amphibi ada, mortar carrier jg.
Credit@ santheresia


----------



## striver44

Var Dracon said:


> Wow that's cool... But I think Biawak is not an appropriate name... Biawak should be 4x4 vehicle smaller than Komodo (jeep-like behicle). This panser should be named from ungulate animal. Anyway, JK said the name "Banteng" would not used because it's too political. And last, the name is not limited to Indonesian language, traditional language should be used too.


What about pindad kijang??? Biar lincah


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Memang baru sebatas konsep, tapi cukup menjanjikan... klo dibanding Tata Kestrel menang ini lah desainnya..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

striver44 said:


> What about pindad kijang??? Biar lincah



Kita tunggu saja kalau sudah jadi, biasanya pres dan wapres yg namakan.



pr1v4t33r said:


> Memang baru sebatas konsep, tapi cukup menjanjikan...
> 
> View attachment 425884
> 
> View attachment 425885
> 
> View attachment 425886


After closer examination, the design looks like a cross between Patria and Stryker. I hope they made difference in front lights, etc.
I hope it also has V-Hull.


----------



## Mahakam

striver44 said:


> What about pindad kijang??? Biar lincah



"*K*erjasama *I*ndonesia *J*ep*ang*"


----------



## striver44

Mahakam said:


> "*K*erjasama *I*ndonesia *J*ep*ang*"


Toyota punya hehehehe


----------



## Nike

*TNI AL pamerkan arsenal buatan dalam negeri*
Minggu, 17 September 2017 15:30 WIB - 694 Views

Pewarta: Slamet Sudarmojo dan Hanif Nashrullah





Dokumentasi prajurit TNI AL berada di badan kapal KRI Nagapasa-403 setibanya di dermaga kapal selam Komando Armada Indonesia Kawasan Timur TNI AL, di Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Senin (28/8/2017). KRI Nagapasa-403 merupakan kapal selam diesel elektrik type 209/1400 pesanan pertama Indonesia dari Korea Selatan. (ANTARA FOTO/Zabur Karuru)

Surabaya (ANTARA News) - Komando Armada Indonesia Kawasan Timur TNI AL menggelar pameran sistem kesenjataan dan arsenal. Banyak di antaranya yang merupakan hasil karya anak bangsa alias buatan dalam negeri ataupun hasil alih teknologi dari pabrikan negara luar.

Panglima Komando Armada Indonesia Kawasan Timur TNI AL, Laksamana Muda TNI Darwanto, menunjukkan salah satu arsenal hasil dari alih teknologi PT PAL dengan perusahaan dari Korea Selatan adalah kapal selam KRI Nagapasa-403.

KRI Nagapasa-403403 turut dipamerkan di dermaga Madura Komando Armada Indonesia Kawasan Timur TNI AL, Surabaya, 16-17 September. 

"Selain KRI Nagapasa-403, ada beberapa peralatan tempur lain yang merupakan produksi dalam negeri yang dipamerkan di sini," katanya, di sela pameran, Minggu.

UU Nomor 16/2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan mengharuskan berbagai presyaratan dalam pengadaan sistem dan peralatan pertahanan. Dalam halnya sistem dan peralatan perang itu belum bisa dibuat di dalam negeri, maka pembelian dari luar negeri dibolehkan dengan sejumlah kewajiban. 

Di antara kewajiban yang banyak disorot itu adalah pemenuhan alit teknologi dari negara/pabrikan pembuat kepada Indonesia. Akan halnya KRI Nagapasa/403 yang dibuat di Daewoo Shipping and Marine Engineering di Korea Selatan, transfer pengetahuan dan teknologi itu dilimpahkan kepada PT PAL Indonesia.
Editor: Ade Marboen

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Timor Leste committed to solving border problem*
Rabu, 13 September 2017 14:32 WIB - 1.682 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and Timor Leste have been committed to solving their border problem at Noelbesi-Citrana in Kupang district, East Nusa Tenggara province, a senior minister said.

"The dispute persists there. But it does not mean that it cannot be solved," Indonesian Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Wiranto said here Tuesday.

Wiranto said at his meeting with Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi and Timor Lest Maritime Border Chief Negotiator Xanana Gusmao earlier in the day, both countries have agreed to go ahead with their plan to set up a Senior Official Consultation (SOC) to solve the border dispute.

The former Indonesian military chief said Xanana Gusmao, who was the first Timor Leste president visited the Coordinating Ministry for Political, Legal and Security Affairs early 2017. At the meeting, both sides decided to set up the SOC, which was supposed to start working in March 2017.

However, Timor Leste asked for time until July 2017 to settle its internal democratic issue, causing the two countries to postpone the creation of the organization, he said.

"The settlement (of the border dispute) has been disrupted due to general election. As the election is over, we continue (the negotiations) again," he said.

He expressed hope that the border dispute can be solved amicably without causing tension between the two countries. (*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> *Indonesia, Timor Leste committed to solving border problem*
> Rabu, 13 September 2017 14:32 WIB - 1.682 Views
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and Timor Leste have been committed to solving their border problem at Noelbesi-Citrana in Kupang district, East Nusa Tenggara province, a senior minister said.
> 
> "The dispute persists there. But it does not mean that it cannot be solved," Indonesian Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Wiranto said here Tuesday.
> 
> Wiranto said at his meeting with Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi and Timor Lest Maritime Border Chief Negotiator Xanana Gusmao earlier in the day, both countries have agreed to go ahead with their plan to set up a Senior Official Consultation (SOC) to solve the border dispute.
> 
> The former Indonesian military chief said Xanana Gusmao, who was the first Timor Leste president visited the Coordinating Ministry for Political, Legal and Security Affairs early 2017. At the meeting, both sides decided to set up the SOC, which was supposed to start working in March 2017.
> 
> However, Timor Leste asked for time until July 2017 to settle its internal democratic issue, causing the two countries to postpone the creation of the organization, he said.
> 
> "The settlement (of the border dispute) has been disrupted due to general election. As the election is over, we continue (the negotiations) again," he said.
> 
> He expressed hope that the border dispute can be solved amicably without causing tension between the two countries. (*)
> Editor: Heru
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017



Tension with ID is the last thing ET needs right now. They have been in battle against the AUS for more rights in their "shared" oil block exploitation and their internal politics have never been any good since their independence. I only hope that whoever gets to sit on ET presidential chair can get his shits straight.


----------



## katarabhumi

Var Dracon said:


> Wow that's cool... But I think Biawak is not an appropriate name... Biawak should be 4x4 vehicle smaller than Komodo (jeep-like behicle). This panser should be named from ungulate animal. Anyway, JK said the name "Banteng" would not used because it's too political. And last, the name is not limited to Indonesian language, traditional language should be used too.



I'm still disappointed with SBY choosing Komodo as name for a 4x4 light vehicle. That name should be reserved for our first homemade MBT.

.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Yang baru lunas pembayarannya tahun ini 












Arhanud

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Turret untuk medium tank sudah tiba, hull nanti 24 september









Pandur 2 at PT.Pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## radialv

Nice...Pandur II FSV....can't wait to see this beast at october parade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Taruna AAL Gelar Kirab Kota di Spanyol
_Taruna Akademi Angkatan Laut menggelar kirab kota di Vigo, Spanyol, Sabtu (16/9/2017). Kirab kota yang menampilkan atraksi dan ketrampilan bermain musik tersebut bertujuan mengenalkan Indonesia ke masyarakat Spanyol. _















Open Ship KRI Bima Suci Spanyol
_KRI Bima Suci menggelar 'open ship' di Estacion Maritima, Vigo, Spanyol, Sabtu (16/9/2017). Kegiatan tersebut bertujuan untuk memperkenalkan KRI Bima Suci kepada masyarakat Spanyol._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

Kok saya mikirnya pembelian Pandur FSV ini utk "nampar" Badak Pindad ya? Seperti : Ini lho panser FSV modern, sudah bisa fire on move, proteksi bukan "kotak sabun", sudah berpenggerak 8x8. 
TOT pemasangan turret jangan dibicarakan krn sudah dapat saat riset Badak, yg belum kita kuasai sama sekali itu memproduksi gun dan turretnya. Software dalemannya mungkin bisa kita buat sendiri. 
Bahkan Badak pun belum amfibi (ya saya tahu Pandur versi FSV ini juga bukan amfibi, tapi yg ekuivalen Badak, yaitu Tarantula pun sudah amfibi).
Sorry for using bahasa here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Badak akan dikembangkan lagi bareng Timoney.. tenang aja hasil akhirnya pasti bakal lebih ok dari prototype awal..

More Pandur 2













Using the same turret used by Kaplan MT for TNI





Not this turret

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Please share details on Indonesian Intelligence Agencies. There role focus on things and other details.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Lontong

@eko

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> Tension with ID is the last thing ET needs right now. They have been in battle against the AUS for more rights in their "shared" oil block exploitation and their internal politics have never been any good since their independence. I only hope that whoever gets to sit on ET presidential chair can get his shits straight.



True, cant imagine Lotus jilid II will be one sided slaughter and massacres considering the differences in National strength (one at 1976 and Today Indonesia)





FROM INDONESIA
*DPR NILAI ANGKATAN DARAT BELUM SIAP BERUBAH KE DOKTRIN MEKANIK INFANTERI*
17 SEPTEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC 2 COMMENTS
Ketua Komisi I DPR Abdul Kharis Almasyhari menilai, TNI AD belum mumpuni untuk mengubah eranya ke doktrin mekanik infanteri dari yang sebelumnya tradisional infanteri. Menurutnya, alutsista TNI belum mencukupi untuk mengarah ke sana.

“Enggak mas, tidak ada perubahan doktrin, itu (TNI -red) hanya menambah peralatan (Panser -red) saja, jumlah peralatan dengan jumlah pasukan kita masih terlalu jauh, bukannya berubah ke arah doktrin mekanik infanteri,” ujarnya, Sabtu, 16 September 2017.

Keadaaan TNI hari ini, sambungnya, masih kekurangan alutsista dalam jumlah banyak. Sebagai salah satu negara kepulauan, dia menilai, Indonesia masih kurang banyak jumlah alutsista pendukungnya.

“Kita masih jauh untuk mencapai minimum essential force (MEF), jadi jauh untuk merubah doktrin ke arah mekanik, memang sudah pernah dibicarakan sejak dulu bagaimana doktrin mekanik bagaimana konvensional juga,” jelasnya.

Dia juga menegaskan upaya pembelian alutsista tentunya harus disertai tranfer of knowledge yang merupakan perintah dari UU Pertahanan. “TOT itu amanat UU, ada dan tertera dalam UU Pertahanan, jadi setiap pembelian alutsista dari luar negeri harus disertai TOT mereka di Indoensia,” jelasnya.

Begitupun dengan Anggota Komisi I DPR dari Fraksi Partai Gerindra, Elnino M Husein Mohi yang berharap perkembangan teknologi di Indonesia menomorsatukan teknologi militer.

“Artinya, research and development dalam teknologi apa pun mestinya dimulai dari militer sebelum R&D teknologi untuk kepentingan sosial. Untuk itu, industri strategis kita (PINDAD, PTDI, LEN, PAL -red) mesti menjadi supervisor utama ketika kita membeli alutsista dari luar negeri,” tegasnya saat dihubungi.

Konsekuensinya bukan sekedar transfer of technology, sambungnya, tapi juga modifikasi (sesuai karakteristik prajurit RI) sehingga memunculkan tipe alutsista yg tipikal Indonesia.

Dia juga mengatakan, industri strategis di Indonesia sebetulnya mampu untuk melakukan modifikasi, bahkan membuat alutsista sendiri yang berkelas dunia. “Tapi sekarang ini sistem penganggaran dan manajemen pengadaan alutsista kita masih mengerdilkan industri strategis/pertahanan dalam negeri,” jelasnya.

Elnino menyatakan transfer of technology wajib demi memajukan industri strategis/pertahanan Indonesia. “Apalagi sekarang ini yang sudah zaman digital, kita mesti menguasai sepenuh-penuhnya segala aspek teknis alutsista hingga detail, agar persenjataan kita benar-benar berada dalam kendali kita,” tegasnya.

_Photo : Marder 1A3C (TNI AD)_

_Sumber : Okezone_


Very true, TNI AD is not in position to convert all of their regular infantry formation toward mechanized units. Simply the funds is very lacking meanwhile we had hundreds infantry formation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

^ it doesn't mean we shouldn't start developing it whilst increasing the number of equipment necessary for mechanized infantry.... right?



> “Artinya, research and development dalam teknologi apa pun mestinya dimulai dari militer sebelum R&D teknologi untuk kepentingan sosial. Untuk itu, industri strategis kita (PINDAD, PTDI, LEN, PAL -red) mesti menjadi supervisor utama ketika kita membeli alutsista dari luar negeri,” tegasnya saat dihubungi.



i'm not entirely sure about this.... yes there is a merit of increasing R&D in the field of defense industries but sidelining social need might end up creating a giant backlash on the country's development as a whole...


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*MENHAN TINJAU KESIAPAN TURRET DI PT PINDAD*
18 SEPTEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Menteri Pertahanan RI, Ryamizard Ryacudu, meninjau kesiapan turret dalam mendukung medium tank pertama buatan dalam negeri hasil pengembangan bersama FNSS Turki pada acara sarasehan industri pertahanan, di PT Pindad (Persero), Senin (18/9/2017).

Menhan meninjau secara langsung kesiapan progress Medium tank beserta turret 105 mm kerja sama dengan CMI Defense Belgia.

Sarasehan ini juga dihadiri oleh Direktur Utama beserta Direksi dari industri strategis dan swasta.

Proyek medium tank adalah program negara yang termasuk pada 7 pengembangan strategis Kemhan.

Proyek medium tank dimulai pada tahun 2015, dan pada 5 Oktober 2017 nanti akan tampil dalam puncak perayaan HUT TNI ke-72 di Cilegon.

Direktur Utama Pindad, Abraham Mose mengapresiasi dukungan Menhan yang terus mendorong industri pertahanan dalam negeri untuk memenuhi kebutuhan Alutsista negara.

“Sarasehan ini merupakan atensi dari Menhan terhadap perkembangan terkini dari kesiapan indhan khususnya BUMNIS dalam mendukung Alutsista TNI dan Polri. Pindad merancang medium tank ini untuk melengkapi dan memenuhi kebutuhan alutsista dalam menjaga kedaulatan NKRI,” kata Abraham Mose.

_Photo : Turret 105 mm kerja sama dengan CMI Defense Belgia di PT Pindad. (Tribun Jabar)_

_Sumber : Tribun Jabar_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

https://c.uctalks.ucweb.com/detail/...pflameefut&stat_entry=personal&comment_stat=1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

GO TO CILEGON

Sejumlah prajurit dan material tempur Korps Marinir yang tergabung dalam Tim Demo Tempur Laut Peringatan HUT KE-72 TNI tahun 2017 memasuki KRI SURABAYA-591 di Dermaga Koarmatim, Surabaya. Senin (18/9/2017) yang akan berangkat ke Cilegon, Banten. 

#marinir #tnial @tni_angkatan_laut


















Setelah melaksanakan pemeliharaan _major servicing _(servis besar), pesawat tempur Hawk Mk-209 dikembalikan ke Skadron Udara 12 yang berpangkalan di Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin, Pekanbaru.
Hawk Mk-209 buatan British Aerospace (BAE) dengan nomor seri IS-002 dan registrasi TT-0204, masuk Satuan Pemeliharaan (Sathar) 32 Depohar 30 Lanud Abdul Rahman Saleh, Malang sejak 26 Oktober 2016.









https://mylesat.com/2017/09/18/opname-setahun-menjadikan-hawk-mk-209-kembali-siap-tempur/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

Indonesian company PT Pindad has developed a new light wheeled tank or armoured fighting vehicle with 105mm high-pressure gun.







The PT Pindad has unveiled details of a new hybrid of the Pandur II wheeled armoured personnel carrier by Excalibur Army equipped with the Belgium Cockerill CT-CV 105 high-pressure gun with an advanced autoloader able to fire the long-range Falarick 105 gun-launched anti-tank guided missile (GLATGM).

The new wheeled armoured fighting vehicle is equipped with a Cockerill CT-CV 105HP Weapon System (gun and turret). With this type of vehicle, the Indonesian army will have an high mobility vehicle with fire power of a main battle tank.

The Cockerill CT-CV 105 turret uses NATO 105mm ammunition, special ammunition and the Falarick 105 gun-launched ATGW to deliver highly flexible, precise, organic fire-support to high-mobility forces. Applicable to both tracked and wheeled vehicles, the system offers precise direct and indirect engagement.

Due to its limited recoil, high/low angles of firing (-10° to +42°), this fully stabilised system is particularly well suited to the demands of modern operations in urban and difficult terrains including beyond-line-of-sight engagements.

Back-up devices are foreseen to allow continued use of the turret in case of loss of electrical power supply.

http://defence-blog.com/army/pindad...heeled-tank-with-105mm-high-pressure-gun.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

nufix said:


> Indonesian company PT Pindad has developed a new light wheeled tank or armoured fighting vehicle with 105mm high-pressure gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PT Pindad has unveiled details of a new hybrid of the Pandur II wheeled armoured personnel carrier by Excalibur Army equipped with the Belgium Cockerill CT-CV 105 high-pressure gun with an advanced autoloader able to fire the long-range Falarick 105 gun-launched anti-tank guided missile (GLATGM).
> 
> The new wheeled armoured fighting vehicle is equipped with a Cockerill CT-CV 105HP Weapon System (gun and turret). With this type of vehicle, the Indonesian army will have an high mobility vehicle with fire power of a main battle tank.
> 
> The Cockerill CT-CV 105 turret uses NATO 105mm ammunition, special ammunition and the Falarick 105 gun-launched ATGW to deliver highly flexible, precise, organic fire-support to high-mobility forces. Applicable to both tracked and wheeled vehicles, the system offers precise direct and indirect engagement.
> 
> Due to its limited recoil, high/low angles of firing (-10° to +42°), this fully stabilised system is particularly well suited to the demands of modern operations in urban and difficult terrains including beyond-line-of-sight engagements.
> 
> Back-up devices are foreseen to allow continued use of the turret in case of loss of electrical power supply.
> 
> http://defence-blog.com/army/pindad...heeled-tank-with-105mm-high-pressure-gun.html


Pt pindad developed this???


----------



## nufix

striver44 said:


> Pt pindad developed this???



The vehicle as a whole? Nope. This variant maybe. Note that PT Pindad has been buying license to build 105mm turrets and ammos. I guess with the medium tank coming, the 8x8 IFV project spec will be adjusted to standardize the supply.


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> The vehicle as a whole? Nope. This variant maybe. Note that PT Pindad has been buying license to build 105mm turrets and ammos. I guess with the medium tank coming, the 8x8 IFV project spec will be adjusted to standardize the supply.



The variants is special request from the Army and research between parties involved (including Chezch companies), Cockerill, TNI AD and PT PINDAD had been conducted since 2015. So far the project is in line to standardize the Army mainstay cannon toward 105 mm cal.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Navy outlines specifications for seventh LPD

*Key Points*

The Indonesian Navy is finalising parameters for a seventh landing platform dock ship
Vessel is projected to be the most complex LPD yet, given its secondary role as a command ship






The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) is in the process of outlining requirements for a seventh landing platform dock (LPD) ship, and is expected to request a sum of about USD72 million from the government for this acquisition, sources from the service’s headquarters in Cilangkap confirmed with _Jane’s_ on 18 September.

This information has since been corroborated with an official from shipbuilder PT PAL in Surabaya, who confirmed that the company is in discussions with TNI-AL for a seventh LPD, but emphasised that a formal contract for the platform has yet to materialise. _“The LPD is similar to the five vessels [already in fleet] and the one under construction, but it will be more complex”_, the official told _Jane’s_ , without giving further details.

PT PAL laid down the keel for the sixth vessel in Surabaya on 28 August. The platform is based on a design by South Korea's Dae Sun Shipbuilding and Engineering. The shipyard had previously constructed two similar platforms, KRI _Banjarmasin_ (592) and KRI _Banda Aceh_ (593), for the TNI–AL in-country.

Three earlier ships in the class, KRI _Dr Soeharso_ (990), KRI Makassar (590), and KRI _Surabaya_ (591), were built in Busan, South Korea by Dae Sun, with officials and engineers from PT PAL understudying the construction works under a knowledge transfer agreement. _Dr Soeharso_ is currently operated by the TNI–AL as a hospital ship.

_http://www.janes.com/article/74146/indonesian-navy-outlines-specifications-for-seventh-lpd_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesian Navy outlines specifications for seventh LPD
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> The Indonesian Navy is finalising parameters for a seventh landing platform dock ship
> Vessel is projected to be the most complex LPD yet, given its secondary role as a command ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) is in the process of outlining requirements for a seventh landing platform dock (LPD) ship, and is expected to request a sum of about USD72 million from the government for this acquisition, sources from the service’s headquarters in Cilangkap confirmed with _Jane’s_ on 18 September.
> 
> This information has since been corroborated with an official from shipbuilder PT PAL in Surabaya, who confirmed that the company is in discussions with TNI-AL for a seventh LPD, but emphasised that a formal contract for the platform has yet to materialise. _“The LPD is similar to the five vessels [already in fleet] and the one under construction, but it will be more complex”_, the official told _Jane’s_ , without giving further details.
> 
> PT PAL laid down the keel for the sixth vessel in Surabaya on 28 August. The platform is based on a design by South Korea's Dae Sun Shipbuilding and Engineering. The shipyard had previously constructed two similar platforms, KRI _Banjarmasin_ (592) and KRI _Banda Aceh_ (593), for the TNI–AL in-country.
> 
> Three earlier ships in the class, KRI _Dr Soeharso_ (990), KRI Makassar (590), and KRI _Surabaya_ (591), were built in Busan, South Korea by Dae Sun, with officials and engineers from PT PAL understudying the construction works under a knowledge transfer agreement. _Dr Soeharso_ is currently operated by the TNI–AL as a hospital ship.
> 
> _http://www.janes.com/article/74146/indonesian-navy-outlines-specifications-for-seventh-lpd_



Seven LPD, quite a landing forces isn't....

meh always think if the navy properly being funded and can get their ambitious programme to be on track. Its get me irritated to see Nations without much naval tradition like Egypt, Algeria or even Saudi can get much fund and leeway to expand their Naval forces tremendously


----------



## Nike

*Ada Rencana Pabrik PTDI Hingga Pindad Dipindah ke Lampung*
*Mochamad Solehudin* - detikFinance




Foto: Pool
*Bandung *- Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Ryamizard Ryacudu berencana memindahkan semua industri pertahanan mulai dari PT Pindad, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) dan PT PAL ke Lampung. Bahkan pihaknya telah menyiapkan 10 ribu hektar lahan untuk merealisasikan rencana tersebut. 

Rencana itu menurutnya melihat kebutuhan industri pertahanan yang semakin maju. Maka perlu ada satu tempat yang cukup besar sehingga bisa mengembangkan industri pertananan nasional secara maksimal. 

"Industri pertahanan makin lama makin maju. Dibuat modern. (Maka) perlu tempat besar," kata Ryamizard di kantor PT Pindad, Jalan Gatot Subroto, Kota Bandung, Jawa Barat, Senin (18/9/2017). 






Dia mencontohkan ketika PT DI melakukan uji coba untuk produksi pesawatnya. Landasan pacu yang dimiliki PTDI relatif pendek hanya sekitar 2,5 kilometer. Selain itu di sekitar lokasi juga terdapat banyak pemukiman. Sehingga saat melakukan uji terbang bisa berisiko membahayakan penduduk. 

"Contoh PTDI di sini. Landasan 2,5 kilometer. Pertama kali terbang, kalau (sukses) terbang enggak masalah. Tapi kalau (gagal) mendarat lagi kan mendarat di rumah orang. Jadi kita perlu membuat 5 kilometer," katanya. 

Kemudian, bila terus melakukan uji coba penerbangan khawatir bisa menganggu jadwal penerbangan komersil. 

"Makanya saya sudah menyiapkan di Lampung ada 10 ribu hektar (untuk memusatkan pengembangan industri pertahanan dalam negeri)," ucap Ryamizard.

Tapi dia tidak menjelaskan secara rinci lokasi pasti lahan tersebut. Hanya saja dia menegaskan lahan itu sudah ada. Rencananya tahun depan sudah memulai pekerjaan. Minimal merapikan terhadap lahan tersebut. 

"Tahun depan dibereskan dulu lahannya. Karena kan bergunung-gunung," ujar Ryamizard.*(ang/ang)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Seven LPD, quite a landing forces isn't.... meh always think if the navy properly being funded and can get their ambitious programme to be on track. Its get me irritated to see Nations without much naval tradition like Egypt, Algeria or even Saudi can get much fund and leeway to expand their Naval forces tremendously



Let's wait for Malaysian MRSS, 163 meter LPD project. If PT.Pal could get the contract, then we certainly can hope that TNI AL would get similar or even better ships in the future. And looks like that these days, TNI are willing to spend a bit more on domestic industry, just look at the 7th LPD which cost around $72 Million... it's almost twice the cost for Makassar class LPD.


The needs for Medium tank is around 300 units for the Army. The procurement for 100 units which is targeted for the first phase, will be started next year.





_https://www.merdeka.com/peristiwa/pt-pindad-siap-penuhi-100-medium-tank-alutsista-tni-ad.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*President proposes update of communist party insurgence film*
Selasa, 19 September 2017 05:05 WIB - 419 Views

Magelang, C Java (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has proposed that the G30S/PKI communist insurgence film be updated so that the younger generation would well understand the history of the PKI.

"Yes, watching movies, especially about history, is important. But, of course, the children of the millennium, have to watch a film they can understand," Jokowi stated, after reviewing the Mangunsuko Suspension Bridge in Dusun hamlet, Magelang, Central Java, on Monday.

The president made the statement following the plan of Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) Commander General Gatot Nurmantyo to screen the G30S/PKI film within the TNI internal institution.

"Let them (young people) understand the dangers of communism, and let them know about the PKI," he added.

The latest version of the film is important for the millennial generation to understand the movie, which was first released in 1984.

"Yes, it would be best to have the most recent and updated version of the film, so that it can be understood by the millennial generation," Jokowi reiterated.

Nurmantyo had earlier stated that the minister had allowed him to instruct his members to watch the movie, which was produced during the New Order government.

The TNIs plan to hold a joint watch of the G30S/PKI movie has sparked a polemic because there are some parties who judge that the movie was not worth watching again. But there are also those who support the TNI plan as it constitutes an effort to remind the people of the Indonesian history.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army New Pandur II FSV & APC & Various Pindad Armored Vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 426333
> 
> View attachment 426329


Nah loh.. tumben gk disensor


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*INDONESIA – PERANCIS ADAKAN PERTEMUAN DIALOG KERJASAMA PERTAHANAN KE-LIMA*
19 SEPTEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC 1 COMMENT
Indonesia dan Perancis melalui Kementerian Pertahanan masing-masing mengadakan forum pertemuan dialog bilateral pertahanan rutin tahunan kelima atau the 5th Indonesia-Frace Defence Dialogue (IFDD), tanggal 19 sampai dengan 20 September 2017 di Lombok, Nusa Tenggara Barat (NTB).

Pertemuan ini merupakan implementasi dan juga tindaklanjut dari Letter of Intent (LoI) tentang Peningkatan Kerja Sama Pertahanan yang belum lama ditandatangani oleh Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Ryamizard Ryacudu bersama Menteri Pertahanan Republik Perancis Jean-Yves Le Drian pada bulan Maret yang lalu di Jakarta.

Dalam LoI tersebut Indonesia dan Perancis sepakat untuk memperdalam dan meningkatkan kerja sama pertahanan dengan memperluas kerangka dan ruang lingkup Dialog Pertahanan Indonesia – Perancis yang disertai semangat saling menguntungkan dan kemitraan.

Kerjasama pertahanan yang dibicarakan oleh kedua negara dalam forum IFDD tersebut meliputi tiga hal pokok yakni Strategic Dialog, Military Cooperation dan Defence Industry Cooperation. Dalam forum IFDD tersebut, Delegasi Indonesia dipimpin oleh Dirketur Kerjasama Internasional Drektorat Jenderal Strategi Pertahanan (Dirkersin Ditjen Strahan) Kemhan Brigjen TNI Rizerius Eko Hadisancoko. Sedangkan Delegasi Perancis dipimpin oleh Director Asia Pasific at Direction Generale de I’ammement (DGA) Ministry of Defence of the Republic of France RDML (Engineer) Guillaume de Garidel.

Dirkersin Ditjen Strahan Kemhan dalam sambutannya berharap Dialog Pertahanan Indonesia – Perancis ini dapat menjadi kesempatan bagi kedua negara untuk mendiskusikan tentang bagaimana upaya -upaya untuk memperkuat dan meningkatkan kerja sama pertahanan yang telah telah terjalin baik selama ini kearah yang lebih konkret lagi.

Menurutnya, hubungan pertahanan antara Indonesia dan Prancis sangat penting karena tidak hanya untuk keamanan dan kesejahteraan kedua negara, namun juga untuk berkontribusi menjaga perdamaian dan stabilitas kawasan dan global.

“Indonesia dan Perancis adalah dua negara yang berperan penting dalam promosi perdamaian dan stabilitas dunia. Hubungan pertahanan Indonesia dan Perancis akan membantu pengembangan kapasitas pertahanan Indonesia yang pada gilirannya juga memperkuat peran Indonesia dalam menjaga perdamaian dan keamanan di wilayah ini dan sekitarnya”, jelasnya.

Lebih lanjut diungkapkan Dirkersin Ditjen Strahan Kemhan RI, bahwa saat ini kedua negara menghadapi tantangan yang berasal dari ancaman keamanan tradisional. Kedua negara juga dihadapkan oleh ancaman keamanan non-tradisional, yaitu gerakan radikal yang sekarang mewujudkan diri mereka dalam bentuk aksi terorisme global. Melihat dari tantangan-tantangan tersebut di atas, maka pentingnya untuk memperkuat kerjasama pertahanan antara Indonesia dan Perancis.

_Photo : The 5th Indonesia-Frace Defence Dialogue (IFDD) at Lombok. (Kemhan)_

_Sumber : Kemhan_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Army 1st Field Artillery Battalion with Avibras Astros II MK6. Yon Armed 1/Roket

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

mandala said:


> Indonesian Army New Pandur II FSV & APC & Various Pindad Armored Vehicles.


menit 3:02 itu sasis Sanca y?


----------



## Nike

Svantana said:


> menit 3:02 itu sasis Sanca y?
> View attachment 426410



Komodo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

https://news.detik.com/foto-news/d-3648728/intip-latihan-bersama-tni-ad-dan-us-army/5#share_top

*KRI Surabaya 591 at Surabaya port around inter-islands bridge of Suramadu.*







https://news.detik.com/berita-jawa-...ya-warga-naik-kapal-perang-kelilingi-suramadu





* 2 New helicopter EC-725 AP Caracal HT-7205 dan HT-7206 arrived in Bogor*
*
http://bogor.tribunnews.com/2017/09...gan-2-helikopter-dari-pt-dirgantara-indonesia*


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

DSEI 2017
*Fox features [DSEI17D4]*
*SHAUN CONNORS*
15 September 2017



Shown for the first time at a defence exhibition by Jankel (Stand N6-370) is latest Fox Rapid Reaction Vehicle-x (RRV-x). This is a modified Toyota Hilux-based platform, and is entering production for the Belgian Ministry of Defence, which is the first customer for this latest variant.

The Hilux-based RRV-x retains the proven OEM base chassis reliability alongside Jankel upgrades specific to user mobility and operational requirements. Upgrades include brakes, suspension, steering, electrical systems, environmental protection, engine management system and frame as required. The design ethos remains that while fully militarised (in accordance with military standards), both structurally and automotively the RRV-x benefits wherever possible from the extensive durability trials conducted during development by the OEM over eight generations of Hilux.

The entire composite body of the RRV-x is Jankel-designed, the primary design aim being to maximise payload, mobility and stowage space as well as providing CH-47 Chinook (both standard and narrow 1.8m) air transportability. A purpose designed composite ‘pod’ re-profiles the internal envelope of the vehicle to maximise user space and ergonomics.

The removable armoured side panels/doors and floor can be fitted/removed by a team of two in under four hours. The rollover protection structure is equipped with a ring-mount; main armament options include light or heavy machine guns (MGs), or a 40mm automatic grenade launcher (AGL). A front swing-arm mount can mount a 7.62mm light MG.

The rear cargo area is developed to maximise space for equipment fits such as communications and Spike missiles, as well as being able to accommodate a standard NATO pallet. The modular self-recovery winch can be fixed to the front or rear of the vehicle to maximise off-road capability and performance. The rear body is also configurable for a medevac role and can accommodate one or two stretchers.

Fox family vehicles are known to be in service worldwide with users of the original Land Cruiser 79 Series-based Long Range Patrol Vehicle (LRPV) variant including Botswana, Brunei, Jordan, South Korea, Oman and Indonesia.

http://www.janes.com/article/74082/fox-features-dsei17d4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Hasil kesepakatan offset pembelian SU-35. Ada ToT dan MRO. Sign kontrak paling lambat bulan depan / pas Hut TNI.






Persiapan TNI AU untuk memborbardir pantai Banten pada HUT TNI 72. Bom yang digunakan tipe asap untuk gladi kotor dan si butoijo pada hari H.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Btw acvording Aryo Nugroho, Marines corps bought hundreds Minimi Mk3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Combat medic

Btw kontrak Sukhoi November

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

anti-terrorist simulation at Juanda Airport Surabaya by Navy special unit












        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
#Komodo
#Caesar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Arisgator











        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

HX-5602 AS565 Panther AirbusHeli/PTDI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*PT PINDAD BENTUK TIM KAJI RENCANA RELOKASI*
21 SEPTEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
PT Pindad (Persero) menyambut baik upaya Kementerian Pertahanan yang mengusulkan relokasi produksi Pindad ke Lampung, Sumatera Selatan. Saat ini lokasi produksi Pindad ada di Bandung dan Malang.

Direktur Utama Pindad Abraham Mose mengaku untuk menindaklanjuti usulan itu, pihaknya telah membentuk tim untuk melakukan kajian mengenai potensi pengembangan produksi di Lampung tersebut.

Rencananya di lokasi yang sama juga akan digunakan BUMN industri pertahanan lainnya sebagai masrkas produksi. BUMN itu adalah PT PAL (Persero) dan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero).

Jika melihat lokasi yang ada, dikatakan Abraham, nantinya Pindad mendapat lokasi di perbukitan, sementara di lahan datar akan digunakan oleh PT Dirgantara Indonesia dan lahan di pinggir laut akan dijadikan sebagai base dari PT PAL.

Dengan lokasi perbukitan, Pindad bisa memanfaatkan lahan ini selain untuk produksi juga bisa digunakan sebagai uji tembak kendaraan-kendaraan tempurnya yang memiliki kaliber cukup besar.

Saat ini produksi kendaraan tempur Pindad berada di Bandung. Sedangkan lahan yang dimiliki Pindad di Bandung hanya 66 hektar.

“Kalau uji canon kaliber 105 mm saja kita itu butuh jarak tembak 18 kilometer, kalau di bandung lahan untuk itu kan tidak ada,” tegasnya.

“Saat ini kita telah bentuk tim untuk mengkaji, di sana dengan area perbukitan akan dibangun seperti apa dan apa yang harus dilakukan Pindad untuk itu,” kata Abraham di IBDExpo 2017, Jakarta (20/9/2017).

Usulan Rlokasi

Pemerintah tengah mendorong perkembangan industri pertahanan guna mewujudkan Indonesia sebagai salah satu negara eksportir produk-produk pertahanan atau alutsista. Dukungan ini ditunjukkan dengan merelokasi pabrik produsen alat-alat pertahanan, yakni PT Pindad, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI), dan PT PAL.

Panglima TNI, Jenderal Gatot Nurmantyo mengungkapkan, dalam meningkatkan industri pertahanan nasional, kualitas sumber daya manusia menjadi faktor penting. Selain itu, memindahkan basis perusahaan yang selama ini memproduksi alat-alat pertahanan.

“Membenahi yang sudah tidak feasible lagi, industri seperti PT Pindad di Bandung, kan tempatnya kecil. Jadi perlu direlokasi ke lokasi yang dekat dengan pelabuhan, bandara, dan lainnya,” kata Gatot.

Hal ini dibenarkan Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan), Ryamizard Ryacudu. Ia mengatakan, pemerintah akan merelokasi pabrik PT DI, dan Pindad dari Bandung, Jawa Barat serta PT PAL di Surabaya Jawa Timur. Lampung merupakan lokasi yang dipilih sebagai basis produksi ‎tiga Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) itu.

“PT DI, PAL, Pindad nanti pindah dari situ (Bandung dan Surabaya). Setelah ini saya mau ke Lampung untuk melihat,” tutur Ryamizard.

‎Menurutnya, pemerintah sedang mencari tanah atau lahan di Lampung seluas 10 ribu hektare (ha). Pemerintah akan memberikan lahan ribuan ha kepada tiga BUMN tersebut untuk meningkatkan produksi dalam rangka pengembangan industri pertahanan nasional.

“Kalau lahan sudah didapat 10 ribu ha, bah‎kan kalau lebih dari itu lebih bagus. Karena sekarang kan Pindad luasnya cuma 26 ha sampai 40 ha, tapi nanti kita kasih sekitar 3 ribu ha. Lebih besar kan,” jelasnya.

_Photo : Sanca PT Pindad (defence.pk)_

_Sumber : Liputan6_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

__ https://www.facebook.com/





        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*WUJUD BARU PANSER KANON 20 MM PT PINDAD*
22 SEPTEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC 1 COMMENT
Lancer Cell – Pada Indonesia Business and Development (IBD) Expo, atau yang disebut IBD EXPO 2017, PT Pindad menghadirkan Panser kanon 20 mm. Panser yang sudah dikembangkan lama ini mulai terdapat sedikit perubahan.






Pada awal pengujian pada tahun 2012, Panser kanon 20 mm ini hanya bisa menampung 2 prajurit. Sekarang _Infantry Fighting Vehicle (IFV)_ini sudah bisa membawa 4 prajurit tambahan.






Perubahan juga terjadi, senjata dummy yang dulu terpasang di turret LCT20 sudah dengan yang asli termasuk sensornya. Pengujian internal dan eksternal Panser kanon 20 mm ini sudah dilakukan dan menunggu pemesanan.






Saat ini Panser kanon 20 mm masih berada di tengah tidak seperti IFV lainnya yang lebih dominan di depan. Namun, PT Pindad sudah siap menggantinya dengan platform yang ada di AFV Badak dan tetap menempatkan 4 kursi untuk mengangkut prajurit. 






Panser kanon 20 mm menggunakan mesin Renault 340 HP dengan system transmisi automatic dan dilengkapi intercom set. Selain itu Panser ini juga dilengkapi _Thermal Imaging Sight_yang mampu melihat variasi suhu musuh yang berlindung di lingkungan sekitar.

Spesifikasi :

Konfigurasi : 6×6

Kru : 7 orang

Panjang : 5.65 m

Lebar : 2.7 m

Tinggi : 2.73 m

Berat : 14 ton

Kapasiatas Bahan Bakar : 200 liter

Kecepatan : 80 km/jam

Jarak : 600 km

Tanjakan : 60% (31 derajat)

Kemiringan : 30% (17 derajat)

_All Photos Panser kanon 20 mm PT Pindad by Ijal Lubis._

This will be a good recce platform

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Rare video of Jakarta Air Show April 13th 1963. Indonesian Navy Sverdlov Class Cruiser RI Irian guns salvo and a Whiskey Class Submarine can be seen in the opening video & fly-pass of Indonesian Air Force Tu-16 Bomber and MiG-21 Fighter Jet. Thanks to Lembaga Keris.

https://video-iad3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v...=206cab7855889e1181c5a6e321765de2&oe=59C4CFB4

https://www.facebook.com/lembagakeris/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bungaterakhir

pr1v4t33r said:


> Hasil kesepakatan offset pembelian SU-35. Ada ToT dan MRO. Sign kontrak paling lambat bulan depan / pas Hut TNI.
> 
> View attachment 426523
> 
> 
> Persiapan TNI AU untuk memborbardir pantai Banten pada HUT TNI 72. Bom yang digunakan tipe asap untuk gladi kotor dan si butoijo pada hari H.
> 
> View attachment 426524



what is pt.app ? i can't found their website or something like that. dont tell me its Pt.asian pulp & papper ?


----------



## SIM.Inc

Bungaterakhir said:


> what is pt.app ? i can't found their website or something like that. dont tell me its Pt.asian pulp & papper ?


kayaknya siapa aja gak masalah deh. mungkin aja yang nyanggupin cuma dia. itupun pastinya di lihat dari kemampuan dan latar belakang dia. kayaknya pelaku industri sekelas PT.APP mampu banget kalau hanya buat hose/selang. modal kan juga mereka kuat.


----------



## barjo

Bungaterakhir said:


> what is pt.app ? i can't found their website or something like that. dont tell me its Pt.asian pulp & papper ?


Jangan salah Asia pulp and paper tu produsen pulp terbesar asia, don't under estimate something mbah google can't provide


----------



## Svantana

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram





















PINDAD's new armor vehicle

https://finance.detik.com/foto/3654...18.1435027704.1506079542-993834669.1423103846

PINDAD ANOA 2 6x6 AMPHIBIOUS










https://finance.detik.com/foto-bisnis/d-3630634/foto-ini-panser-canggih-karya-pindad

PINDAD SANCA 







https://economy.okezone.com/read/20...an-panser-anti-air-seharga-rp15-miliar-di-jcc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Pindad opens shooting simulator for public at ibdexpo 2017*
Jumat, 22 September 2017 08:55 WIB - 746 Views

Reporter: Genta Tenri Mawangi





PT. Pindad

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - State-owned weapon manufacturer, PT Pindad, has displayed an indoor shooting simulator for public during the Indonesia Business&Development (IBD) Expo 2017 hosted at Jakarta Convention Center (JCC) here from Sept 20 to 23. 

Visitors will be allowed to test the 9-millimeter caliber GT2 Combat handgun, which is able to fire a bullet at a speed of 380 kilometers per second, an official stated.

"The Indonesian Army has succeeded to be ranked as a champion in several competitions in the country and overseas due to this high-tech gun (GT2 Combat)," the Head of Media Relations, Ami Marlinawati, noted on the sidelines of IBDExpo 2017 in Jakarta on Thursday. 

At the exhibition, a green-black painted and air-conditioned military container was set up as a shooting arena for the visitors, Marlinawati stated, while adding that the visitors would be provided some safety devices, such as goggles, ear buds, as well as bullet-proof vests. 

Marlinawati added that the shooting arena has also been set up with some high-safety soundproof and bulletproof facilities, with a 7-meter firing range.

"People were willing to line up only to try the shooting simulator, because they wanted to experience the thrill of firing a real bullet thrice," Marlinawati added. 

A visitor, Agus Kurniawan, admitted his thrill during the shooting simulation. 

"The guns coverage was excellent. I got 9 and almost hit the perfect score," Kurniawan informed Antara. 

During the IDBExpo, PT Pindad has showcased some weapons, including a series of GT2 Combat and GT2 Elite guns, as well as the S22 snipers. The company had, moreover, displayed some war vehicles, such as Canon 20 and the double-cabin Komodo. 

Beside manufacturing weapon and other defense devices, Marlinawati added that PT Pindad also produced some agriculture tools such as excavators. 

"In its production, PT Pindad teams up with PT LEN, PT PAL, and PT Krakatau Steel, mainly during the machines assembling process," Marlinawati reiterated. 

PT Pindad has manufactured guns and defense gears not only for Indonesian military but also for other overseas forces, such as Singapore, Laos, Nigeria, Philippines, Timor Leste, and Thailand. In January this year, the company continued to target Qatar as the new export market for distributing the Indonesia-made weapon products. 
_
(T. KR-GNT/INE)
EDITED BY INE/A014
(T.KR-GNT/A/KR-BSR/A014) _
Editor: Aditia Maruli

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Wiranto Ingin Barter Sukhoi dengan Hasil Kebun Selesai Desember
Mundur teruuusss...   







        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> Wiranto Ingin Barter Sukhoi dengan Hasil Kebun Selesai Desember
> Mundur teruuusss...


Desember jadinya?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

striver44 said:


> Desember jadinya?



Nggak tau, malah ada wacana mau negosiasi ulang.. kenapa jadi alot lagi begini sih... #nohope


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Nggak tau, malah ada wacana mau negosiasi ulang.. kenapa jadi alot lagi begini sih... #nohope



Ada kampret yg minta barang perusahaanya dimasukin

Menhan udah lemes

Btw ini gem

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Construction progress for IF-X production hangar at PT.DI, Bandung.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

madokafc said:


> FROM INDONESIA
> *WUJUD BARU PANSER KANON 20 MM PT PINDAD*
> 22 SEPTEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC 1 COMMENT
> Lancer Cell – Pada Indonesia Business and Development (IBD) Expo, atau yang disebut IBD EXPO 2017, PT Pindad menghadirkan Panser kanon 20 mm. Panser yang sudah dikembangkan lama ini mulai terdapat sedikit perubahan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pada awal pengujian pada tahun 2012, Panser kanon 20 mm ini hanya bisa menampung 2 prajurit. Sekarang _Infantry Fighting Vehicle (IFV)_ini sudah bisa membawa 4 prajurit tambahan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perubahan juga terjadi, senjata dummy yang dulu terpasang di turret LCT20 sudah dengan yang asli termasuk sensornya. Pengujian internal dan eksternal Panser kanon 20 mm ini sudah dilakukan dan menunggu pemesanan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saat ini Panser kanon 20 mm masih berada di tengah tidak seperti IFV lainnya yang lebih dominan di depan. Namun, PT Pindad sudah siap menggantinya dengan platform yang ada di AFV Badak dan tetap menempatkan 4 kursi untuk mengangkut prajurit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panser kanon 20 mm menggunakan mesin Renault 340 HP dengan system transmisi automatic dan dilengkapi intercom set. Selain itu Panser ini juga dilengkapi _Thermal Imaging Sight_yang mampu melihat variasi suhu musuh yang berlindung di lingkungan sekitar.
> 
> Spesifikasi :
> 
> Konfigurasi : 6×6
> 
> Kru : 7 orang
> 
> Panjang : 5.65 m
> 
> Lebar : 2.7 m
> 
> Tinggi : 2.73 m
> 
> Berat : 14 ton
> 
> Kapasiatas Bahan Bakar : 200 liter
> 
> Kecepatan : 80 km/jam
> 
> Jarak : 600 km
> 
> Tanjakan : 60% (31 derajat)
> 
> Kemiringan : 30% (17 derajat)
> 
> _All Photos Panser kanon 20 mm PT Pindad by Ijal Lubis._
> 
> This will be a good recce platform



Good recce platform? Recce nowadays use sophisticated sensors. With that armor and size, its functionality as recce vehicle is negated (and yes, I know that modern recce uses other vehicles like UAV, sat, etc).

To me Anoa 20mm and Anoa amphibious are two examples of Pindad's bad design (your opinion may be different). That's why Pindad cooperates with other def contractor like FNSS.


----------



## SIM.Inc

Ada yang tau ceritanya?
Sepertinya PT. DI mulai melebarkan sayap ekspansi.

AW 101 memang bukan NH90. Tapi.. sama kerennya. European style

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

SIM.Inc said:


> Ada yang tau ceritanya?
> Sepertinya PT. DI mulai melebarkan sayap ekspansi.
> 
> AW 101 memang bukan NH90. Tapi.. sama kerennya. European style
> 
> View attachment 427113



Dirut baru PT DI. pengen gerak cepet, saingan ama Pindad



Var Dracon said:


> Good recce platform? Recce nowadays use sophisticated sensors. With that armor and size, its functionality as recce vehicle is negated (and yes, I know that modern recce uses other vehicles like UAV, sat, etc).
> 
> To me Anoa 20mm and Anoa amphibious are two examples of Pindad's bad design (your opinion may be different). That's why Pindad cooperates with other def contractor like FNSS.



That armor? Recce vehicle doesnt need Stanag 6 of kind level of protections, for the sensor i just thought the 4 seats space behind instead can be used to arrange consol and sensor systems. 20 mm caliber cannon is more than enough to giving disturbance to enemy action in case they got caught while doing recce missions.


----------



## Nike

Komodo, look at the plate number. 





Insiden of Anoa 2 6X6 amphib

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Credit to original owner of the pics....

Operation Lotus, Timor Leste, and subsequent anti guerrila operations

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@eko

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

[QUOTE = "pr1v4t33r, post: 9883011, member: 164563"] [MEDIA = facebook] id = 132707877467685; type = video [/ MEDIA]
[MEDIA = instagram] BZQaiS3l-52 [/ MEDIA] [/ QUOTE]

No offense to any Indonesians but those skull face masks are really weird. Is there any reason why your guys wear them? It not only looks really unprofessional but it offers no perks. 

Iraqis do it too and I hate it.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

EgyptianAmerican said:


> No offense to any Indonesians but those skull face masks are really weird. Is there any reason why your guys wear them?



That's to hide cute and innocent looking face behind the mask.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIM.Inc

pr1v4t33r said:


> That's to hide cute and innocent looking face behind the mask.
> 
> View attachment 427155


LoL... God, it's really hilarious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Bugs

EgyptianAmerican said:


> [QUOTE = "pr1v4t33r, post: 9883011, member: 164563"] [MEDIA = facebook] id = 132707877467685; type = video [/ MEDIA]
> [MEDIA = instagram] BZQaiS3l-52 [/ MEDIA] [/ QUOTE]
> 
> No offense to any Indonesians but those skull face masks are really weird. Is there any reason why your guys wear them? It not only looks really unprofessional but it offers no perks.
> 
> Iraqis do it too and I hate it.



Would you prefer KPOP boy band style mask like this?






Or this bad boy porcupine mask. But it's too bling-bling.


----------



## SIM.Inc

EgyptianAmerican said:


> [QUOTE = "pr1v4t33r, post: 9883011, member: 164563"] [MEDIA = facebook] id = 132707877467685; type = video [/ MEDIA]
> [MEDIA = instagram] BZQaiS3l-52 [/ MEDIA] [/ QUOTE]
> 
> No offense to any Indonesians but those skull face masks are really weird. Is there any reason why your guys wear them? It not only looks really unprofessional but it offers no perks.
> 
> Iraqis do it too and I hate it.


its because skull more intimidating, representation of death. they need that to forming the perception of the enemy that they are scary. its about psychic warfare and after all it is important to cover their identity from being recognition by enemy.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SIM.Inc

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 427195
> View attachment 427196


medium tank. moga aja sama kayak punya turki. jgn entar beda lagi. minus ini lah, itulah.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SIM.Inc said:


> medium tank. moga aja sama kayak punya turki. jgn entar beda lagi.


Pasti ada bedanya sama punya turki, yang pertama turretnya... kedepan juga bakal ada yang dipermak lagi sesuai permintaan TNI.



> “Memang ada beberapa permintaan user yang belum bisa diakomodir karena masih pengembangan bersama. Tetapi setelah first article selesai, kami akan ubah ikuti permintaan TNI,”.


_https://nasional.sindonews.com/read...dengan-laras-kaliber-105-milimeter-1501493960_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

SIM.Inc said:


> medium tank. moga aja sama kayak punya turki. jgn entar beda lagi. minus ini lah, itulah.


Beda lah pasti. Yg satu medannya gunung yg satunya lagi tropis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 427195
> View attachment 427196


Nih buat parade 5 oktober ?


----------



## Svantana

PT. SARI BAHARI, Private own defence equipment producer in Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIM.Inc

pr1v4t33r said:


> Pasti ada bedanya sama punya turki, yang pertama turretnya... kedepan juga bakal ada yang dipermak lagi sesuai permintaan TNI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 427239


berarti tampilannya bakal konsisten ke mock up yang sempat di liris pindad di pameran kemarin ya. bener juga sih bakal bisa bersaing dengan tank k21 korsel dari pada konsep kaplan MT. Sekilas memang hampir sama koq.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Marines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Lontong, simulasi SAR. Cakepnya sih pake si Panther 

@kuadikuat









pr1v4t33r said:


> Marines


Rambos

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Silahtar



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Star Bugs said:


> Would you prefer KPOP boy band style mask like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Or this bad boy porcupine mask. But it's too bling-bling.



Absolutely not. 





SIM.Inc said:


> its because skull more intimidating, representation of death. they need that to forming the perception of the enemy that they are scary. its about psychic warfare and after all it is important to cover their identity from being recognition by enemy.



Except that doesn't help in combat at all. In fact, it's worse in war. If your enemy can look at you and see not a human but rather a monster it makes it easier for your foe to kill you without a second thought.


----------



## Var Dracon

Silahtar said:


>



I can see it uses CT CV 105 HP (or Cockerill 3105? Hard to see from the side) instead of XC-8 used in Turkish prototype.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Var Dracon said:


> I can see it uses CT CV 105 HP (or Cockerill 3105? Hard to see from the side) instead of XC-8 used in Turkish prototype.



Ours use the latest cockerill 3000 series (3105). Medium tank will use the same turret used by Pandur II fsv for the army.


----------



## radialv

pr1v4t33r said:


> Ours use the latest cockerill 3000 series (3105). Medium tank will use the same turret used by Pandur II fsv for the army.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Submarine hunter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Fast missile boats


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Preparation for 5 Oct parade

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Gak ada perang, roketnya buat salvo show ajah. 

@syarifudin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ambalat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Arrival of KRI USMAN HARUN at Beirut unifil









\http://rri.co.id/post/berita/437476/press_release/kri_usman_harun359_tiba_di_beirut.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*Laos Plans to Buy Sniper Rifles, Pistols from PT Pindad, Indonesia*








PT Pindad, Indonesia Sniper Rifles

The Laotian Defense Ministry has expressed keen interest in buying G2 elite pistols, SPR 2 sniper rifles and ammunition from Indonesian state-owned weapons manufacturer PT Pindad, the company's vice president for export Ridi Djajakusuma said.

"We have again introduced and promoted PT Pindad products to the Laotian Defense Ministry. They have keen interest in buying weapons from Pindad, including short rifles and ammunition," Djajakusuma, said recently, according to Antara news.



PT Pindad is one of the Indonesian companies taking part in the Trade and Tourism Fair 2017 held by the Indonesian Embassy in Vientiane to mark the 60th anniversary of Indonesia-Laos bilateral relations.

In 2014, the Laotian Defense Ministry bought weapons from PT Pindad, including 60 G2 combat pistols, 35 SS1 V2 assault rifles, 35 SS1 V4 assault rifles, and ammunition.

"At our meeting with the Laotian Defense Ministry on Sept 21, they have expressed interest in buying G2 elite pistols, SPR 2 sniper rifles and ammunition from Pindad," he said.

The Laotian prime minister is expected to visit PT Pindad when he visits Indonesia in October this year.

Currently, 27 Laotian soldiers are taking part in training in Indonesia as part of preparations for the ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet (AARM) 2017 to be held in Singapore.


http://www.defenseworld.net/news/20...istols_from_PT_Pindad__Indonesia#.WcjGKtSF5kh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Nagapasa 403, Indonesian Navy's latest submarine





Marines' RM-70 Vampire 





Navy's Fast missile boats swarm

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Newly acquired military articles, ready for parade 

M113 & M109









Leopard 2





Pandur II 8x8 APC

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Skadron Teknik 022 Mendapat Peralatan Baru dan Canggih*

25 September 2017





Peralatan baru di Skadron Teknik 22 Malang (photo : TNI AU)

Penlanud Abd - Skadron Teknik 022 Lanud Abd Saleh satuan pemeliharaan di lembah bromo dan bersemboyan “ Kami anak anak Gamel tak pernah berkata tidak bisa, beri kesempatan akan kami kerjakan” telah menerima kedatangan dua peralatan baru yang sangat canggih dan ditempatkan dibawah Bengharpes (Bengkel Pemeliharaan Pesawat) berupa Fuel Nozle Tester dan Ultrasonic Cleaner yang digunakan untuk mendukung kegiatan pemeliharaan pesawat EMB-314 Super Tucano, C-212 Casa dan C-130 Hercules. 

Peralatan baru ini telah dilaksanakan pemeriksaan dan uji fungsi pada tanggal 19 September oleh Team Mabesau sebanyak 7 Personel dan diketuai oleh Kolonel Tek Nyoman Suryaman. Tim dari Mabesau melihat secara langsung proses uji fungsi kedua peralatan tersebut.(20/9)

Fuel Nozle Tester yang diterima oleh Skatek 022 merupakan salah satu Test bench yang diproduksi oleh pabrikan Stanley dari USA dan digunakan untuk melaksanakan pengetesan Fuel Nozle yang merupakan bagian dari komponen system pembakaran pada engine pesawat terbang. 




Instalasi Peralatan Fuel Nozzle sejenis yang berada di Skadron Teknik 043 Pangkalan Udara TNI AU Adisutjipto (photo : TNI AU)

Fuel Nozzle ini sudah menggunakan system komputerisasi dan digital sehingga data yang dihasilkan pada saat pengetesan sangat actual dan detail sehingga akan meningkatkan kualitas hasil sifatnya universal tester yang dapat digunakan untuk mengetest fuel nozzle seluruh jenis pesawat terbang. 

Sedangkan ultra sonic cleaner merupakan salah satu peralatan buatan pabrikan Hankuuk dari Korea Selatan berfungsi untuk menggosok atau membersikan kotoran yang menempel pada komponen barang yang sulit dibersihkan , alat ini sangat cocok digunakan untuk membersihkan beberapa komponen pesawat seperti Fuel Nozle element, Bearing dan lain-lain.

Dengan kedatangan dua peralatan baru ini, diharapkan kualitas hasil pemeliharaan dari Skatek 022 semakin meningkat dan impian para teknisi lembah Bromo ini dalam mengembangkan kemampuan dan menjadi salah satu satuan pemeliharaan yang terdepan dalam mendukung kesiapan operasional Skadron Udara di Lanud Abd Saleh dapat terwujud, tegas Danskatek 022 Letkol Tek Y. Sidik Dhani Broto N., S.T., M.M., M.A.P. 

(TNI AU)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Senin 25 Sep 2017, 17:06 WIB

*Ini Rincian Alutsista yang Dibeli dari Utang*
*Hendra Kusuma* - detikFinance




Foto: Pool
*Jakarta *- Pemerintah dalam rancangan anggaran pendapatan dan belanja negara (RAPBN) Tahun Anggaran 2018 telah menyediakan porsi penarikan pinjaman atau utang, untuk pembelian alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) bagi Kementerian Pertahanan, dan alat material khusus (alumatsus) untuk Kepolisian Republik Indonesia.

Kepala Badan Kebijakan Fiskal (BKF) Kementerian Keuangan, Suahasil Nazara, mengatakan sumber utang tersebut berasal dari luar negeri dan dalam negeri.

"Ya kan ada yang alatnya dari luar dan dari dalam," kata Suahasil di Ruang Badan Anggaran (Banggar) DPR, Senayan, Jakarta, Senin (25/9/2017).






Dalam RAPBN 2018, pinjaman luar negeri negatif Rp 18,6 triliun, artinya pemerintah lebih besar membayar pokok pinjaman dibanding menarik pinjaman baru. Tahun depan, pemerintah akan melakukan penarikan pinjaman Rp 51,5 triliun dengan pembayaran cicilan Rp 70,1 triliun.

Penarikan pinjaman ini terdiri dari pinjaman tunai Rp 13,5 triliun, dan pinjaman proyek Rp 38,0 triliun. Pinjaman proyek ini dari pemerintah pusat Rp 27,2 triliun, diterushibahkan Rp 0,2 triliun, dan diteruspinjamkan Rp 10,6 triliun.

Dari pinjaman luar negeri tersebut, terdapat lima kementerian/lembaga terbesar pengguna utang luar negeri dengan total alokasi lebih dari 90%, antara lain seperti Kementerian Pertahanan Rp 11,7 triliun untuk alutsista, dan Kepolisian sebesar Rp 3,3 untuk alumatsus.

"Kalau beli dari luar kan buka L/C (_letter of credit_), bentuknya pinjaman. Kalau yang dari dalam, kan ada juga yang dari dalam, itu financing-nya dari bank lokal," jelas dia.

Utang luar negeri Rp 11,7 triliun untuk alutsista ini antara lain, Kapal PKR, ASW Helikopter, Korvet, Kapal Selam, Roket, pesawat Multipurpose Amphibious, rantis khusus Armed AVRMD dan AVFCU, radar GCI, dan Kapal Mine Counter Measure. 

Sedangkan Rp 3,3 triliun untuk alumatsus yakni helikopter, labfor Mabes Polri, peralatan service, siskom di Indonesia bagian Timur yakni Papua, Papua Barat, Maluku, dan Maluku Utara.

Sedangkan pinjaman untuk pembelian alutsista dan alumatsus yang berasal dari dalam negeri sebesar negatif Rp 3,1 triliun, karena pemerintah melakukan penarikan pinjaman Rp 4,5 triliun dan melakukan pembayaran cicilan Rp 1,4 triliun.

Penarikan pinjaman yang totalnya Rp 4,5 triliun ini, sekitar Rp 3,5 triliun difokuskan oleh Kementerian Pertahanan untuk membiayai alutsista dan alumatsus yang diproduksi industri pertahanan dalam negeri. Sedangkan untuk Kepolisian Rp 1 triliun, pemberi pinjaman dalam negeri adalah Bank BUMN dan BUMD.*(wdl/wdl)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Military Police Convoy securing Hercules C130 on the way 400km to Jogjakarta Aerospace Museum.*






25 September 2017: Museum Pusat TNI Angkatan Udara Dirgantara Mandala (Muspusdirla) Yogyakarta dalam waktu dekat akan mendapat tambahan koleksi berupa pesawat yang pernah dipergunakan oleh TNI Angkatan Udara, salah satunya adalah C-130 Hercules A-1301. Beberapa bagian dari pesawat C-130 Hercules A-1301 sudah terlebih dahulu tiba di Muspusdirla, saat ini fuselage C-130 Hercules A-1301 baru sampai di wilayah Tasikmalaya menggunakan alat angkut truk trailer dengan rute Bandung – Rancaekek – Nagrek – Limbangan – Ciawi – Tasikmalaya – Banjar – Wangon – Gombong – Kebumen – Kutoarjo – Purworejo – Yogyakarta.

Berangkat dari Bandung pada Jumat malam (22 September 2017) pukul 23.00, dan diperkirakan tiba di Muspusdirla pada Kamis (28 September 2017). Kamuspusdirla Letkol Sus Drs. Dede Nasrudin dalam arahan kepada anggota Muspusdirla, agar mempersiapkan segala sesuatunya untuk membantu kelancaraan unloading C-130 Hercules A-1301 bila sudah sampai di Muspusdirla, dan selalu memantau perjalanan fuselage C-130 Hercules A-1301

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia Rejects UN Recommendation to Abolish Death Penalty*
_Jakarta Globe - Tuesday, 26/9/2017_

Jakarta. Indonesia on Thursday (21/09) accepted 167 of the 225 recommendations it received from international delegations during the 27th session of the United Nations Universal Periodic Review, or UPR, earlier in May, but crucially rejected the recommendation to abolish the death penalty.

Indonesia said the remaining 58 recommendations, including ones on abolishing the death penalty, addressing past human rights violations and ending prosecutions under blasphemy laws, "were noted" but considered "not in line with the priorities in Indonesia’s human rights agenda."

Indonesia went through its third UPR cycle in May, and had straight away accepted 150 recommendations put forward by 101 delegations during the review while placing the remaining 75 under further examination.

Indonesia stated its final position on the pending recommendations during the 36th session of the Human Rights Council last week.

During the session, Indonesia reaffirmed its position that "the death penalty is still a prevailing positive law in Indonesia."

"However, the revision of the penal code had provided a more robust safeguard in due process of law on the death penalty," Indonesia's deputy permanent representative to the UN office in Geneva, Michael Tene, said.

The United Kingdom said it "regretted that the recommendations on the moratorium on the use of the death penalty had not been supported" and repeated its call that no evidence suggests death penalty is a more effective deterrent than alternative forms of punishment.

Other delegations in the session also expressed concerns that the Indonesian government had not addressed discrimination against minority groups in the country, which include lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender persons and followers of religious minorities.

"Indonesia took note of the remaining 58 recommendations with the consideration that they are not in line with the priorities in Indonesia’s human rights agenda. Some of the recommendations were also inaccurate and not based on facts," Michael said, according to a statement released by the Foreign Affairs Ministry.

The National Commission on Human Rights (Komnas HAM) urged the Indonesian government nevertheless to take some measures to deal with the recommendations it did not accept, including "measures to eradicate impunity, prioritize the settlement of gross human rights violations, guarantee freedom of religion and belief, ensure freedom of expression and abolish the death penalty.”

Komnas HAM and Amnesty International also noted that Indonesia has yet to ratify several international human rights accords, including the Optional Protocol on the Convention Against Torture and Convention for the Protection of All Persons From Enforced Disappearance.

http://jakartaglobe.id/news/indonesia-rejects-un-recommendation-abolish-death-penalty/

Good job, Indonesia. Never let western hypocrites and their minions dictate us what to do.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Menteri pertahanan benarkan BIN beli senjata dari PT Pindad*
Selasa, 26 September 2017 15:16 WIB | 256 Views




Menteri Pertahanan, Ryamizard Ryacudu. (ANTARA FOTO/Indrianto Suwarso)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Menteri Pertahanan, Ryamizard Ryacudu, membenarkan Badan Intelijen Negara (BIN) membeli 500 pucuk senjata api dari PT Pindad.

"Ini ada izin pembeliannya pada Mei 2017 yang ditandatangani Wakil Kepala BIN, Teddy Lhaksmana. Pembelian ini sudah atas izin menteri pertahanan jadi tidak ada masalah. Tinggal masalah komunikasi saja," kata dia, saat ditemui di Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta Pusat, Selasa.

Dia menunjukkan lampiran berkas dokumen izin pembelian senjata api yang dikirimkan ke Kementerian Pertahanan pada Mei 2017.

"Soal senjata saya rasa itu tidak ada masalah karena berdasarkan UU, pembelian senjata atau menjual senjata ataupun alat pertahanan keamanan itu harus disetujui menteri pertahanan. TNI, Polisi, Bakamla, Kemenkumhan dan Bea Cukai serta Kementerian Kehutanan harus ada izin dari menteri pertahanan," kata dia. 

"Menentukan ini enggak boleh, itu boleh, ini-itu, dan lain-lain. Kalau melanggar itu ada hukumannya. Kalau enggak salah 5 tahun dan denda Rp10 miliar. Kalau keadaan darurat jual-jual begitu hukumannya tiga kali lipat jadi 15 tahun penjara dan denda Rp30 miliar," kata dia.

Dalam surat berkop resmi Badan Intelijen Negara dan berklasifikasi rahasia tersebut, dia menunjukkan permohonan izin pembelian senjata itu adalah untuk senapan serbu personel SS2-V2 kaliber 5,56 x 45 mm sebanyak 521 pucuk buatan PT Pindad.

Selain itu, BIN juga mengajukan permohonan pembelian amunisi tajam sebanyak 72.750 butir.

Dia menjelaskan, keputusan untuk menunjukkan dokumen rahasia pembelian senjata itu bukan bermaksud untuk memanaskan situasi saat ini, melainkan memperjelas terkait ramainya polemik soal pembelian senjata.

"Saya sebenarnya sudah malas mau ngomong. Karena sudah terlalu banyak orang yang ngomong dari pemikirannya masing-masing. Padahal yang namanya senjata itu ada aturannya. Ada UU-nya," kata dia.

Ia mengaku bukan untuk memanaskan situasi yang ada saat ini, tetapi memperjelas agar tidak terjadi lagi yang seperti ini. 

"Karena saya menteri pertahanan, maka saya harus ngomong. Menteri pertahanan itu mengurusi pertahanan negara. Kalau pertahanan negara jelek, itu yang tanggung jawab saya, yang digantung saya, bukan siapa-siapa," tuturnya.

Kekuatan pada bangsa Indonesia, kata dia, ada pada persatuan dan kesatuannya. Oleh karena itu, Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia adalah kekuatan bangsa Indonesia. "Kalau kita bersatu, tidak ada negara lain yang bisa melawan kita," tuturnya.

Sebelumnya, beredar rekaman suara Panglima TNI, Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo, di dunia maya saat berbicara dalam acara silaturahmi Panglima TNI dengan purnawirawan TNI di Markas Besar TNI, Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Jumat (22/9).
Editor: Ade Marboen

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017
http://www.antaranews.com/berita/654787/menteri-pertahanan-benarkan-bin-beli-senjata-dari-pt-pindad

Hmm, Chief of staff starting to playing with fire hope he can retire peacefully


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Well people do have ambition, masalahnya beliau bermain adu domba TNI Vs Polri+BIN, bikin kegaduhan, berharap dicopot oleh RI1 sebelum waktunya, trus playing victim kaya Sir SBY dahulu biar bisa jadi presiden, ga elok aja, dan yang ngeselin banyak pihak yang kemakan umpan dia,


----------



## Nike

initial_d_mk2 said:


> Well people do have ambition, masalahnya beliau bermain adu domba TNI Vs Polri+BIN, bikin kegaduhan, berharap dicopot oleh RI1 sebelum waktunya, trus playing victim kaya Sir SBY dahulu biar bisa jadi presiden, ga elok aja, dan yang ngeselin banyak pihak yang kemakan umpan dia,



Jadi kangen bapak Moeldoko, walau eksentrik sbg kamen rider tapi dia banyak ngasih sumbangan penting dan kesejahteraan prajurit juga disiplin gak main politik. Padahal di masanya dia ada Pilpres 2014....

Mobil Doucab Rider ala Zombie Apocalypsenya jg dipake dimana2, plus jasa wranglernya


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d_mk2 said:


> Well people do have ambition, masalahnya beliau bermain adu domba TNI Vs Polri+BIN, bikin kegaduhan, berharap dicopot oleh RI1 sebelum waktunya, trus playing victim kaya Sir SBY dahulu biar bisa jadi presiden, ga elok aja, dan yang ngeselin banyak pihak yang kemakan umpan dia,



Nggak kemakan sih, karena manuvernya sangat obvious.. dan dengan cepat bisa dinetralisir sama menkopolhukam... cuma yaa, banyak pihak yang seneng goreng-goreng...
RI1 sih kayaknya nggak peduli... blusukan teruus..


----------



## Nike

*Lebih dekat dengan helikopter AW-101 Merlin*
Kamis, 24 Agustus 2017 17:04 WIB | 8.288 Views
Oleh Ade P Marboen




Satu unit helikopter AgustaWestland AW-101 pesanan TNI AU diketahui tengah menjalani penerbangan uji di Yeofil, Inggris, beberapa waktu lalu. Pada Desember 2015, AW-101 digadang-gadang akan menjadi helikopter kepresidenan yang lalu dinyatakan TNI AU bahwa secara paralel akan dijadikan helikopter SAR dan angkut personel. Perhatikan lambang TNI AU telah terpasang pada bagian ekor AW-101 itu. (www.rotorblur.co.uk/Rich Pittman)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Hari ini pemeriksaan fisik atas helikopter angkut sedang AW-101 _Merlin_ digelar oleh KPK dan Polisi Militer TNI, di hanggar Skuadron Teknik 021 Pangkalan Udara Utama TNI AU Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta. 


Yang ingin disasar dari pemeriksaan fisik itu ada beberapa, namun yang paling pokok adalah spesifikasi teknis. Pasalnya, helikopter yang dibangun dari hanggar produksinya di Yeofil, Inggris, itu semula digadang-gadang untuk keperluan angkut VIP dan VVIP kepresidenan. 


Belakangan hal ini dibantah, dan diubah menjadi angkut personel dan SAR tempur TNI AU dan secara diam-diam, sosoknya hadir di Pangkalan Udara Utama TNI AU Halim Perdanakusuma, hingga akhirnya menimbulkan permasalahan hukum. 


Artikel ini tidak menyoal hal-hal terkait hukum dan dugaan-dugaan non teknis atas AW-101 Merlin, yang pabrikannya ada di bawah Leonardo. Artikel ini ingin mengupas secara umum hal-hal tentang AW-101 di luar aspek yang sedang dibicarakan penegak hukum itu. 


Menurut kelasnya, AW-101 merupakan helikopter angkut sedang multi peran yang bisa dipergunakan kalangan sipil dan militer. Jika untuk keperluan militer, maka spesifikasinya sedikit berbeda; mulai dari material hingga avionika dan instrumen-instrumen pokok serta pendukung, dan berbagai hal lain. 


Karena “pabrikan asal”-nya sudah merger pada 2000, yaitu Agusta (Italia) dan Westland Helicopter (Inggris), maka dia dibuat di Yeofil (Inggris) dan Vergiate (Italia). Semula helikopter yang terbang perdana pada 1987 ini diberi designasi AW-101 _Merlin_(terkhusus bagi operator Norwegia, Denmark, Portugal, dan Inggris), lalu diubah menjadi EH-101.


Secara teknis umum, AW-101 (EH-101) memiliki spesifikasi panjang fuselage total 19,53 meter, tinggi 6,62 meter, radius baling-baling utama 18,59 meter, bobot kosong 10.500 kg dan bobot maksimum 15.600 kg.


Bagi pilot, kemudahan navigasi dan operasionalisasi ditawarkan, bahwa mereka bisa memakai piranti _night vision google_ yang kompatibel dengan kokpit digital dan sistem manajemen penerbangan.


Dia diterbangkan dengan maksimal empat personel pengawak (dua pilot dan dua spesialis misi/muatan), mampu menerbangkan 26 personel dengan persenjataan lengkap atau lima ton kargo, atau 16 tandu disusun bertingkat. 


Pada varian SAR tempur, AW-101 dilengkapi perlengkapan _Electro Optic/Infra Red_, katrol tunggal atau ganda, area khusus perawatan pasien/korban pertempuran, sistem tali cepat. 


Untuk daya angkut personel ini, bisa dibedakan lagi menjadi 45 personel bersenjata lengkap dalam konfigurasi berdiri atau 30 personel yang duduk di kursi dengan persenjataan lengkap. Jika ini yang dipilih maka perlengkapan sonar bisa dipasang karena dia juga memiliki fungsi azazi helikopter anti kapal selam. 


Helikopter AW-101 ini dikenal bertenaga, pasalnya dia ditenagai tiga mesin Rolls-Royce Turbomecca RTM322-01 Turboshaft yang masing-masing mampu menyemburkan daya hingga 1.566 kiloWatt (2.100 shp). 


Leonardo (sebagai pabrikan AW101 ini) memberi data juga bahwa alternatif mesin adalah tiga mesin General Electric CT7-8E dengan sistem FADEC yang mampu menyemburkan daya maksimal 2.527 shp. Dari sisi ketersediaan sumber tenaga ini, bisa dibilang dia sangat aman untuk diterbangkan karena tiga mesin ini bisa saling mendukung jika salah satunya bermasalah. 


AW-101 terbang dengan kecepatan lumayan laju, yaitu 277 kilometer per jam. Ilustrasinya, jarak Jakarta-Cirebon bisa ditempuh dalam waktu sekitar satu jam saja. Akan tetapi, kecepatan jelajah ekonomisnya sedikit di bawah itu pada ketinggian jelajah di bawah 4.575 meter dari permukaan laut. 


Adapun jarak tempuhnya dalam sekali isi tangki bahan bakar hingga penuh adalah 1.200 kilometer atau terbang dalam durasi 6,5 jam terbang. Untuk ukuran helikopter, terbang hingga durasi 6,5 jam tanpa henti ini cukup lama, mengingat pada faktanya penerbangan alias misi helikopter jarang yang berlangsung hingga selama itu. 


Sejatinya AW-101 untuk memenuhi keperluan militer. Tidak heran jika dia sejak dari hanggar produksinya sudah memiliki berbagai instrumen untuk keperluan militer ini, di antaranya adalah instrumen avionika standar, yaitu sistem kendali penerbangan digital otomatis _dual-dedundant_ Smiths Industries OMI 20 SEP. 


Karena dia asalnya buatan pabrikan Inggris dan Italia dalam perusahaan yang sudah merger, maka tidak mengherankan jika instrumen-instrumen utama lain juga disumbang dari mereka. Sistem navigasinya LINS 300 _ring laser gyro_ dari BAE dan LISA-4000 AHRS dari Litton, Italia.


Tidak cukup banyak helikopter sedang yang dilengkapi piranti anti benturan dengan darat atau obyek lain (_Enhance Ground Proximity Warning System_) dan sistem pencegah tabrakan udara (_Traffic Coalition Avoidance System_). Juga masih ada _data link_ yang dipadukan dengan komputer pengendali misi. 


Untuk meninggikan kewaspadaan situasional maritim (bisa juga dipakai di lingkungan terestrial), AW-101 dalam konfigurasi standar militernya Blue Kestrel 5000 dari Selex Galileo, yang memang spesialis di bidang ini. Sedangkan untuk menangkal serangan perang elektronika, dia dilengkapi piranti Racal Orange Reaper ESM. 


Masih untuk keperluan kewaspadaan situasional maritimnya, dia dilengkapi lagi dengan sonar dari Thomson Marconi (AQS-903 prosesor akustik), ambangan suara (_sonobuouy_) aktif atau pasif, atau Sintra FLASH _dipping sonar array_ dari Thomson. 


Piranti pertahanan aktif dan pasifnya, secara umum dibagi menjadi beberapa sistem, yaitu _Radar Warning Receiver_, _Laser Warning System_, _Missile Approach Warning System_, _Countermeasures Dispending System_, dan _Directed Infra-Red Countermeasures._ 


Dikarenakan negara-negara pengguna memerlukan spefisikasi khusus, maka AW-101 juga dibuat dalam beberapa versi, di antaranya AgustaWestland CH-149 _Cormorant_ oleh Angkatan Bersenjata Kanada untuk keperluan SAR tempur di udara, darat, dan laut. 


Juga untuk keperluan penerbangan kepresidenan Amerika Serikat oleh Korps Marinir Amerika Serikat, yang kemudian diberi designasi Lockheed Martin VH-71 _Kestrel_. Sempat dibuat sembilan unit, namun akhirnya dibatalkan walau dibanderol 400 juta dolar Amerika Serikat per unit. 


Pilihan kepada AW-101 untuk menjadi _Marine One_ (helikopter kepresidenan Amerika Serikat) saat itu cukup beralasan, karena plafon kabinnya tinggi, yaitu 183 sentimeter dan lebar kabin dalam 249 sentimeter. 


Leonardo menyatakan, ukuran ini mampu menjawab keperluan ruang para VIP. Bahkan jika dilengkapi sarana hiburan di dalam kabin, ruang basuh (_shower_ kalau perlu), perlengkapan medis, hingga proteksi balistik. 


Memang, dibandingkan AS330 _Puma_ atau AS332 _Super Puma_ buatan Aerospatiale, (yang juga lisensinya dimiliki PT Dirgantara Indonesia), maka ukuran fisik dan kelas AW-101 ini berbeda. Belakangan, Aerospatiale diakuisisi Airbus Helicopter menjadi Eurocopter dan produksi AS330 _Puma_ atau AS332 _Super Puma_ dihentikan. 


Kedua produk helikopter yang cukup handal ini dikembangkan, menjadi AS532 _Cougar_/H215 _Super Puma_ dan EC725/H225 Caracal, yang juga sering dinamakan Airbus Helicopter H225M. 


Maka itu lazim jika dia sejak dari hanggar produksinya sudah memiliki berbagai instrumen untuk keperluan militer ini, di antaranya adalah instrumen avionika standar, yaitu sistem kendali penerbangan digital otomatis _dual-dedundant_ Smiths Industries OMI 20 SEP. Inilah induk sistem kendali penerbangan yang dibuat tahan pada segala keperluan misi. 


Untuk meninggikan kewaspadaan situasional maritim (bisa juga dipakai di lingkungan terestrial), AW-101 dalam konfigurasi standar militernya Blue Kestrel 5000 dari Selex Galileo, yang memang spesialis di bidang ini. Sedangkan untuk menangkal serangan perang elektronika, dia dilengkapi piranti Racal Orange Reaper ESM. 


Masih untuk keperluan kewaspadaan situasional maritimnya, dia dilengkapi lagi dengan sonar dari Thomson Marconi (AQS-903 prosesor akustik), ambangan suara (_sonobuouy_) aktif atau pasif, atau Sintra FLASH _dipping sonar array_ dari Thomson. 


Piranti pertahanan aktif dan pasifnya, secara umum dibagi menjadi beberapa sistem, yaitu Radar Warning Receiver, Laser Warning System, Missile Approach Warning System, Countermeasures Dispending System, dan Directed Infra-Red Countermeasures. 


Dikarenakan negara-negara pengguna memerlukan spefisikasi khusus, maka AW-101 juga dibuat dalam beberapa versi, di antaranya AgustaWestland CH-149 _Cormorant_ oleh Angkatan Bersenjata Kanada untuk keperluan SAR tempur di udara, darat, dan laut. 


Juga untuk keperluan penerbangan kepresidenan Amerika Serikat oleh Korps Marinir Amerika Serikat, yang kemudian diberi designasi Lockheed Martin VH-71 _Kestrel._ Sempat dibuat sembilan unit, namun akhisnya dibatalkan walau dibanderol 400 juta dolar Amerika Serikat per unit. 


Kembali kepada AW-101 _Merlin_, yang pada fase-fase awal dikembangkan menjadi model 1xx serie hingga model 6xx serie. Tidak kurang juga dibuat varian khusus lain, yaitu SH-101A, EH-101A, UH-101A, dan HH-101A untuk militer Italia. 


Di luar Italia dan Inggris, Jepang mendapat lisensi pembuatan AW-101 ini, melalui Kawasaki Heavy Industries dan diberi designasi MCH-101 dengan mengambil basis model 518. 




Secara global, AW-101 dioperasikan 13 negara, termasuk yang Indonesia, ditandai dengan kehadiran AW-101 Merlin dengan kelir loreng yang sudah hadir di hanggar Skuadron Teknik 021 TNI AU itu.

Editor: Ruslan Burhani

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## SIM.Inc

madokafc said:


> Jadi kangen bapak Moeldoko, walau eksentrik sbg kamen rider tapi dia banyak ngasih sumbangan penting dan kesejahteraan prajurit juga disiplin gak main politik. Padahal di masanya dia ada Pilpres 2014....
> Di dalam tubuh militer indonesia sendiri kalau mau jujur sebenarnya demokrasi belum bisa mengalahkan hirarki.
> Ada saja individu yang beranggapan bahwa negara dan militer itu sejajar. Itu sebenarnya yang harus di perbaiki dan tugas dari Universitas pertahan. Sekarang pertanyaannya seberapa banyakkah yang mereka pelajari tentang fungsi TNI sebagai alat negara di sana. Kalau ada sedikit kurang menyenangkan janganlah di ambil serius. Namanya juga hak mengutarakan pendapat.
> Mobil Doucab Rider ala Zombie Apocalypsenya jg dipake dimana2, plus jasa wranglernya


----------



## Nike

*Will Laos Buy New Weapons from Indonesia?*
Jakarta continues to look for regional opportunities for its state-owned defense companies.


By Prashanth Parameswaran
September 26, 2017


On September 24, reports surfaced that one of Indonesia’s state-owned defense companies had received interest from Laos for some new arms sales. The reports are part of a broader development where Jakarta is seeking to strengthen its defense industry, including through selling more products to regional countries like Laos with which it is commemorating 60 years of relations this year.

As I have noted before, Indonesia, not unlike some other major Asian states, has been trying to get its state-owned defense firms, including shipbuilder PT PAL, weapons and land systems maker PT PINDAD, and aircraft maker PT DI, to sell more products abroad and to boost their level of expertise. Though some advances have been made, familiar challenges remain (See: “An Indonesian Defense Revolution Under Jokowi?”).

A case in point is PT PAL. Though it has seen some advances – from a contract to deliver Strategic Sealift Vessels (SSVs) to the Philippines to other reported orders from other ASEAN and African nations – the picture is not quite as sunny as Indonesian officials portray it to be (See: “Indonesia: A New Shipbuilding Magnet from ASEAN to Africa?”).

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
Indonesia continues to market the products of its state-owned defense firms, and the recent Laos story that made the headlines is a case in point. As state-owned media outlet ANTARA News reported, the interest from Laos came after PT PINDAD had promoted its products to the Laos defense ministry as one of the companies participating in the Trade and Tourism Fair 2017 held by the Indonesian Embassy in Vientiane to mark the 60th anniversary of Indonesia-Laos relations. PT PINDAD’s vice president for export Ridi Djajakusuma was quoted as saying that the ministry had expressed “keen interest” in buying weapons such as short rifles and ammunition.

Laos is no stranger to Indonesian weapons, having previously purchased weapons such as pistols, rifles, and ammunition. Djajakusuma said the interest expressed this time by the ministry during their meeting on September 21 was roughly along the same lines product-wise, specifically in buying G2 elite pistols, SPR sniper rifles, and ammunition.

It will be interesting to see how this progresses as the two countries continue commemorating their 60th anniversary this year, which has already seen a flurry of activity. Security cooperation has factored into broader bilateral discussions, including at the fifth iteration of the Indonesia-Laos Joint Commission on Bilateral Cooperation held in Jakarta in July led by their two foreign ministers Retno Marsudi and Saleumzay Kommasith. Laos Prime Minister Thongloun Sisoulith is due to visit Indonesia later this year.

http://thediplomat.com/2017/09/will-laos-buy-new-weapons-from-indonesia/


----------



## SIM.Inc

Stabil banget dengan kecepatan sebegitu. Marinir mungkin tertarik.

Credit to indomiliter

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

SIM.Inc said:


> Stabil banget dengan kecepatan sebegitu. Marinir mungkin tertarik.
> 
> Credit to indomiliter



they should, they just have to admit recently Army can made decent deal with the limited money they have

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Let's grab some!!! 

Barmy Army fire sale: Anger as military hardware including ships, helicopters and aircraft carriers is dumped at knockdown prices

British Forces’ ships, planes and vehicles are going at bargain prices in the country’s biggest-ever sell-off of military equipment.

Experts fear the sale agreed by top brass will reduce Britain’s ability to conduct military operations, but the money is desperately needed to plug an estimated £20 billion black hole in defence finances.

The fire sale includes a £175 million fleet of armoured troop carriers, the Royal Navy flagship – which is currently leading UK hurricane relief operations – and a fleet of Special Forces helicopters.

readmore: _http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-including-ships-dumped-knockdown-prices.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Let's grab some!!!
> 
> Barmy Army fire sale: Anger as military hardware including ships, helicopters and aircraft carriers is dumped at knockdown prices
> 
> British Forces’ ships, planes and vehicles are going at bargain prices in the country’s biggest-ever sell-off of military equipment.
> 
> Experts fear the sale agreed by top brass will reduce Britain’s ability to conduct military operations, but the money is desperately needed to plug an estimated £20 billion black hole in defence finances.
> 
> The fire sale includes a £175 million fleet of armoured troop carriers, the Royal Navy flagship – which is currently leading UK hurricane relief operations – and a fleet of Special Forces helicopters.
> 
> readmore: _http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-including-ships-dumped-knockdown-prices.html_



if its up to me 
Alvis stormer, Warthog articulated armored vehicle, HMS Ocean, C130J, Land Rover Defender light vehicles,Samaritan ambulance.....


----------



## SIM.Inc

madokafc said:


> they should, they just have to admit recently Army can made decent deal with the limited money they have


Begitulah kura-kura. Padahal pasukan pemukul yang menganut konsep mendarat dan taklukkan. with what.. bamboo



pr1v4t33r said:


> Let's grab some!!!
> HMS. Ocean
> Sayangnya ada 2 hal yang akan mengganjal
> 
> 1. Barang second
> 2. Terms and condition may apply  ini dari union jack yang ngeri-ngeri sedap
> 
> 
> Barmy Army fire sale: Anger as military hardware. Toincluding ships, helicopters and aircraft carriers is dumped at knockdown prices
> 
> British Forces’ ships, planes and vehicles are going at bargain prices in the country’s biggest-ever sell-off of military equipment.
> 
> Experts fear the sale agreed by top brass will reduce Britain’s ability to conduct military operations, but the money is desperately needed to plug an estimated £20 billion black hole in defence finances.
> 
> The fire sale includes a £175 million fleet of armoured troop carriers, the Royal Navy flagship – which is currently leading UK hurricane relief operations – and a fleet of Special Forces helicopters.
> 
> readmore: _http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-including-ships-dumped-knockdown-prices.html_





pr1v4t33r said:


> Let's grab some!!!
> 
> Barmy Army fire sale: Anger as military hardware including ships, helicopters and aircraft carriers is dumped at knockdown prices
> 
> British Forces’ ships, planes and vehicles are going at bargain prices in the country’s biggest-ever sell-off of military equipment.
> 
> Experts fear the sale agreed by top brass will reduce Britain’s ability to conduct military operations, but the money is desperately needed to plug an estimated £20 billion black hole in defence finances.
> 
> The fire sale includes a £175 million fleet of armoured troop carriers, the Royal Navy flagship – which is currently leading UK hurricane relief operations – and a fleet of Special Forces helicopters.
> 
> readmore: _http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-including-ships-dumped-knockdown-prices.html_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Preparation for Indonesian Armed Forces Anniversary














The same event 65 years ago

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Preparation for Indonesian Armed Forces Anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same event 65 years ago



Times sure fly so fast, damn from nowhere Nation right now emerging as one of G20 forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Times sure fly so fast, damn from nowhere Nation right now emerging as one of G20 forces



Wonder how Indonesia would evolve when it inevitably becomes the 4th largest economy in the world ( oh... hang on lives, i need to see that  )




madokafc said:


> if its up to me
> Alvis stormer, Warthog articulated armored vehicle, HMS Ocean, C130J, Land Rover Defender light vehicles,Samaritan ambulance.....



Since we plan to add another LPD for US$ 72 million, let's just switch it with £ 80 million HMS Ocean. We also need Warthog and C130J to improve combat support and logistics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Dari berbagai sumber

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

*PT Pindad of Indonesia confirms order of weapons for Indonesian police*


The Indonesian Defense Company PT Pindad has confirmed that the Indonesian Intelligence Agency (BIN) has ordered 517 weapons, that could be the assault rifle SS2, a replacement for the Pindad SS1 also manufactured by PT Pindad.





*PT Pindad assault rifle SS2-V5*

"Yes, there is a contract between PT Pindad and BIN for 517 assault rifles," said PT Pindad secretary Bayu A. Fiantori on Monday, September 25, 2017. Bayu added that the National Police planned to order 5,000 weapons from PT Pindad.

The SS2 family of rifles is manufactured in Indonesia by PT Pindad and is based on SS1 (FN FNC) rifle, made by the same factory under license from Belgian company FN Herstal. SS2 rifles are in use by Indonesian army since 2005, and also are offered for export. Initially available in three basic versions (standard rifle SS2-V1, carbine SS2-V2 and para-sniper SS2-V4) it is now also available in sub-compact SS2-V5 version, first shown in 2008.

PT Pindad (Persero) since its establishment in 1983 has been producing various kinds of weapons ranging from rifles, handguns, pistols and other weapons.

Production of weapons continue to be improved based on the research and development of PINDAD experts together with users to define the product specifications required.


https://www.armyrecognition.com/sep...s_order_of_weapons_for_indonesian_police.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bennedict

pr1v4t33r said:


> Let's grab some!!!
> 
> Barmy Army fire sale: Anger as military hardware including ships, helicopters and aircraft carriers is dumped at knockdown prices
> 
> British Forces’ ships, planes and vehicles are going at bargain prices in the country’s biggest-ever sell-off of military equipment.
> 
> Experts fear the sale agreed by top brass will reduce Britain’s ability to conduct military operations, but the money is desperately needed to plug an estimated £20 billion black hole in defence finances.
> 
> The fire sale includes a £175 million fleet of armoured troop carriers, the Royal Navy flagship – which is currently leading UK hurricane relief operations – and a fleet of Special Forces helicopters.
> 
> readmore: _http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-including-ships-dumped-knockdown-prices.html_


HMS Ocean, we definetly need such amphibious ship. Being an archipelagic state has already a justification.

Perhaps it'll be 400-500 million to refurb itu with decent sensors and self defense armaments, and extra 500-600 billion for it's helicopters


----------



## MarveL

_President Ayub Khan of Pakistan (pictured on the right) greeting President Sukarno of Indonesia at the foor of the aircraft as he arrives at Karachi Airport for his official visit to Pakistan._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Credit to Yonarmed 10 Roket Kostrad.
















Rocket salvo by the Indonesian Army & Marines MLRS:






https://www.instagram.com/yonarmed10kostrad/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bennedict said:


> HMS Ocean, we definetly need such amphibious ship. Being an archipelagic state has already a justification. Perhaps it'll be 400-500 million to refurb itu with decent sensors and self defense armaments, and extra 500-600 billion for it's helicopters



I do agree that we have to grab HMS Ocean, but $500 million refurb cost for £80 million acquisition is an overkill... Furthermore she was just refitted in 2014 by the Brits for £65 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Medium Tank & Pandur II using C3105 turret

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## pr1v4t33r

At Bengpuspal Ditpalad, Bandung, prepare OTW to Cilegon

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## striver44

Meanwhile near Lebanese waters













Persiapan Hari raya

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sahureka2

striver44 said:


>


also replaced the torpedo tube 400 mm with 324mm triple torpedo tube ? 
as for the gatling system in the bow, even those of Chinese supply


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*KAPAL ANGKATAN LAUT AUSTRALIA BERLABUH DI JAKARTA SEBAGAI TANDA KESTABILAN HUBUNGAN*
27 SEPTEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Dua kapal perang Australia ini tiba di Jakarta nyaris tanpa penyambutan dari militer Indonesia, namun HMAS Adelaide dan HMAS Toowoomba yang berlabuh selama dua hari di Jakarta memiliki arti yang sangat penting.

Kehadiran mereka di perairan Indonesia merupakan pertanda stabilitas hubungan kedua negara setelah sebuah insiden militer awal tahun ini, sehingga diizinkannya dua kapal perang Australia untuk berlabuh di Jakarta sudah dianggap sebagai sambutan tersendiri.

HMAS Adelaide, kapal pendarat helikopter paling canggih di Australia, memimpin misi militer Australia yang paling signifikan di Asia dalam lebih dari tiga dekade sebagai bagian dari Indo-Pacific Endeavour, sebuah latihan yang dianggap mengganggu eksistensi China.






Dua kapal perang Australia ini tidak sepenuhnya diabaikan selama dua hari tinggal di Jakarta. Kru kapal perang Australia menerima perpisahan yang meriah dari pelabuhan Tanjung Priok pada hari Selasa pagi.

Australia dan Indonesia melihat adanya kesalahan dalam hubungan militer pada bulan Januari lalu, dimana beberapa kerja sama dihentikan karena adanya beberapa hal yang dianggap sebagai material ofensif oleh Indonesia terkait Papua Barat di sebuah pangkalan pasukan khusus di Perth.

Sejak saat itu, penangguhan hubungan telah dicabut dan kedua negara telah menekankan perlunya kebebasan navigasi di Laut China Selatan yang saat ini disengketakan, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _ABC News (26/ 09)_.

_All photos HMAS Adelaide by Royal Australian Navy._


Should looking for HMS ocean and couple of Type 23 Duke class frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

pr1v4t33r said:


> Medium Tank & Pandur II using C3105 turret
> 
> View attachment 428108



I hope they replace the tracks with the better one in production units... Those tracks still looks too narrow for 3,2 m wide tank... Looks like they reused M113 380 mm wide tracks? At least use 450 mm tracks like our Marder or NATO standard 530 mm tracks (used in many NATO tracked IFV like Bradley and CV90).


----------



## radialv

Var Dracon said:


> I hope they replace the tracks with the better one in production units... Those tracks still looks too narrow for 3,2 m wide tank... Looks like they reused M113 380 mm wide tracks? At least use 450 mm tracks like our Marder or NATO standard 530 mm tracks (used in many NATO tracked IFV like Bradley and CV90).


I agree with you brother, at least to fit if the name to be carried is Tiger


----------



## mengkom

striver44 said:


> Persiapan Hari raya


there's an explosion in front of them, and they're just standing chill

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Army' firepower





P6 ATAV





Marines' BTR-4M





Marines' Type 90, 35mm twin cannon

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Test drive Kaplan MT





Anoa 6x6 amphibious

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gondes

*Indonesia's SU-35 countertrade deal: Worth its weight in jet fighters?*

Canberra | Wed, September 27, 2017 | 02:19 pm




A show of air power – Pilots of the Air Force’s Sukhoi SU-30MK2 aircraft walk on a runway after they attended a rehearsal of the 2016 Angkasa Yudha airborne training module at Hang Nadim Airport in Batam, Riau Islands, on Oct. 3. (Antara/MN Kanwa)


In August, Indonesia announced that state-owned trading company PT Perusahaan Perdagangan Indonesia and Russia’s state-owned defence holding company Rostec had signed a memorandum of understanding, on a countertrade deal for the procurement of 11 Russian Sukhoi SU-35 Flanker E combat aircraft. While the precise details are yet to be finalized, Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita has stated that Indonesia is offering to trade rubber, coffee, palm oil, tea, and other strategic products in exchange for the SU-35 jet fighters.

The countertrade deal is convenient as it allows Indonesia to reach the requirements of the second phase of its modernization doctrine, the minimum essential force (MEF), amidst the limited state budget. Still, the deal will face some challenges in its implementation.

Indonesia has a long history of countertrade arrangements for the procurement of defense platforms from Russia, including the 2003 acquisition of Russian SU-27SK and the SU-30MK combat aircraft.The 2003 deal involved a hard currency down-payment of 13.5 percent of US$192 million contract, with the remaining settled through the countertrade of commodities.

This deal represents the first major defense acquisition project for President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s government that falls within the parameters of the 2012 defense law. The law allows the engagement of foreign defense contractors for acquisition unable to be achieved domestically through countertrade, local content, and or technology transfer offset arrangements.

According to Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu, the countertrade deal will involve a local content and offset arrangement of 35 percent, and a countertrade arrangement of Indonesian exports equal to 50 percent of the total US$1.14 billion contract.

Indonesia is struggling to achieve the requirements set out in the second phase (2015-2019) of its MEF modernization doctrine due to a limited budget. The second phase of MEF includes several big-ticket items such as submarines, new and existing upgrades of fighter aircraft, as well as advanced missile and radar systems.

Indonesia’s revised defense budget for 2017 is Rp 109.3 trillion, a 1.2 percent increase of the approved budget, and a 4.6 percent increase overall from the original draft defense budget. However, this funding has already been allocated to finance satellite lease payments and to support Indonesia’s deployment as part of the United Nations peacekeeping operation in the Central African Republic.

It’s estimated that Indonesia requires Rp 150 trillion to achieve the requirements in the second phase of the MEF. There is a defense economic gap between tangible funding in the state budget and what is actually required for the MEF.

Countertrade deals make sense given Indonesia’s fiscal constraints. It will allow acquisition of expensive defense platforms without paying the total price in hard currency. Indonesia’s economy will also benefit, as state funds budgeted for defense acquisition will now be used to purchase commodities from domestic suppliers.

Indonesia has also revealed that the countertrade deal will involve the establishment of maintenance, repair, and overhaul facilities (MRO) as part of the offset arrangements. This will reduce whole-of-life sustainment costs significantly. Currently, Indonesia must send its Sukhoi fighters to Russia, making it practically dependent on Russia for maintenance.

Initial details indicate this offset arrangement will include the maintenance capability for radar targeting, synthetic and enhanced display, integrated logistics management, and facilities to maintain and repair the AL-417-1S and AL-31F engines. This will enable Indonesia to maintain the new SU-35s and its legacy fleet of Sukhoi jet fighters. An MRO facility in Indonesia has the potential to become a regional maintenance hub, providing MRO services to Malaysia’s and Vietnam’s Sukhoi fleets.

Nevertheless, there are still important domestic challenges in implementing this countertrade arrangement. The main challenge will be centered around the procurement of requested commodities. The 2003 deal under former president Megawati Soekarnoputri involved a multi-phase tender process through the State Logistics Agency (Bulog), which awarded tenders based on the cheapest price. However, the current deal is worth substantially more, and the market price of crude palm oil and rubber – the most likely requested commodities – has also increased. This will make it a more contested process prone to corruption.

This risk is amplified by the political and military links to many of the palm oil and rubber conglomerates in Indonesia. These lucrative businesses are known to operate under an organized patronage political network, which involves well connected politicians and former military officers being appointed to director and advisor positions. The military and major political figures at the national and regional level are also known to hold substantial shares in some of these companies.

Furthermore, it is estimated that more than two-thirds of the total production of Indonesia’s palm oil is controlled by Malaysian and Singaporean companies through subsidiaries in Indonesia.

A political scandal involving this countertrade deal such as a corruption involving Indonesia’s palm oil conglomerates with links to the military or serving politicians, or the involvement of foreign-linked companies in the countertrade deal at the expense of Indonesia’s smaller farmers, could make effective political ammunition come campaign time in 2019.

The Jokowi government will have to implement this countertrade deal much more carefully than the former Megawati government. The 2003 countertrade deal became heavily politicized leading to a parliamentary inquiry referred to as the “Sukhoi-gate” affair. President Jokowi will want to avoid such a scenario by demonstrating the successful implementation of the first major defense acquisition project under his government.

If implemented correctly, however, Indonesia may find one answer to its underfunded military modernization plans and domestic defense industry ambitions. But if implemented poorly, the SU-35s may not be worth their weight in commodities, but in political capital for Jokowi’s opposition come 2019.

***

_The writer is a Master of Strategic Studies (Advanced) student at the Australian National University’s Strategic and Defence Studies Centre. He was the 2017 Robert O’Neill scholar at the International Institute for Strategic Studies (IISS-Asia) based in Singapore. 

Source: http://www.thejakartapost.com/acade...de-deal-worth-its-weight-in-jet-fighters.html
_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Rapid-Ranger launcher and fire control system for Starstreak HVM fitted on URO Vamtac.





M113, Pandur II FSV & Anoa 6x6

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram





        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram








        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## striver44

people are going crazy because Brimob video operating rpg-2........heck they even operate m8 greyhound


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

I personally accept a strong and capable Brimob for dealing with internal threats. They have proven their worth in quickly neutralizing the terrorist camp in Jalin Jantho, as well as patrols in Papua and Tinombala. 
This will in turn help make TNI becomes more outward looking, so they will be better prepared for handling potential external threat and TNI will become stronger as well. Not like in Order Baru era when TNI was territorialistic and more inward looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

_What started as a fight with indigenous guerillas in Brunei and Sarawak ended with the British engaging trained Indonesian regular troops along the border, including paratroopers and marines. Indonesian P-51s and B-25s buzzed towns in Sarawak, _
_
At sea, Australian, British, Malaysian and New Zealand seapower deployed as a deterrence to the Indonesians. On the ground, the professionalism of the Indonesians forced the British to switch operations from platoon- to company-level.
_
Interesting perspective from western side about British counterinsurgency ops in Malaya, which in result, fighting regular TNI personel.

http://warisboring.com/were-getting-the-malaysia-counterinsurgency-all-wrong/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Liat deh serial numbernya, semua dikebut demi parade  2 sudah acceptance.

@imf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

_UNITED STATES - OCTOBER 09, 1960: The President Of The Indonesian Republic Received By Eisenhower At The White House.

(Photo by Keystone-France/Gamma-Keystone via Getty Images)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIM.Inc

ya dan seba


striver44 said:


> people are going crazy because Brimob video operating rpg-2........heck they even operate m8 greyhound


Saat Polri(brimob dalam hal ini) masih berada di naungan TNI, mereka juga mendapatkan pelatihan dan senjata yang bisa di katakan standar militer. 
Bukan cuma kendaraan lapis baja seperti M8 greyhound(yang saya yakin sekarang sudah pensiun),AR-15,RPK, smr bren,granat,M1 bazooka,mortir 60mm dan 80mm juga mereka punya (saya pun yakin hanya tersisa berberapa saja)

Unit brimob adalah unit paramiliter. di mana tujuan pembentukan mereka adalah menciptakan pasukan polisi/sipil bersenjata yang di latih dengan baik untuk berperang di garis depan,dimana strukturnya sama dengan militer konvensional. jadi kalau mau menindak lanjuti penggunaan senjata brimob tadi ya harus di revisi dulu makna dari paramiliter itu sendiri. pertanyakan apakah kita perlu paramiliter. karena toh kita punya paramiliter lainnya seperti menwa dan bela negara. 
jadi jangan terkesan kita takutlah mempersenjatai mereka dengan granat, senjata anti tank dan senapan mesin berat. masalah begini ribet, karena menyangkut semboyan "militansi' yang sering di gaungkan instansi seperti TNI sebenarnya. bisa serba salah nanti kalau di perpanjang.

BSF india,ABF australia,vat 69 malaysia. mereka itu semua sipil dengan persenjataan standar militer. terus kenapa kita sekarang heboh? mari kita heron.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Bugs

[URL='https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/sep/27/banned-west-papua-independence-petition-un']Banned West Papua independence petition handed to UN - The Guardian[/URL]
*1.8 million West Papuans petition UN for independence vote - Radio New Zealand*
Outlawed West Papua independence petition presented to the United Nations - ABC Online

However....

*PBB Anggap Petisi Referendum Papua Barat Benny Wenda Propaganda - MetroTV News*
( UN Considers Referendum Petition of West Papua is Benny Wenda's Propaganda ) 

Well, well... the brits, aussies, and kiwis gearing up their support again ( as usual ) for the breakage of Indonesia. HMS Queens anyone?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

SIM.Inc said:


> ya dan seba
> 
> Saat Polri(brimob dalam hal ini) masih berada di naungan TNI, mereka juga mendapatkan pelatihan dan senjata yang bisa di katakan standar militer.
> Bukan cuma kendaraan lapis baja seperti M8 greyhound(yang saya yakin sekarang sudah pensiun),AR-15,RPK, smr bren,granat,M1 bazooka,mortir 60mm dan 80mm juga mereka punya (saya pun yakin hanya tersisa berberapa saja)
> 
> Unit brimob adalah unit paramiliter. di mana tujuan pembentukan mereka adalah menciptakan pasukan polisi/sipil bersenjata yang di latih dengan baik untuk berperang di garis depan,dimana strukturnya sama dengan militer konvensional. jadi kalau mau menindak lanjuti penggunaan senjata brimob tadi ya harus di revisi dulu makna dari paramiliter itu sendiri. pertanyakan apakah kita perlu paramiliter. karena toh kita punya paramiliter lainnya seperti menwa dan bela negara.
> jadi jangan terkesan kita takutlah mempersenjatai mereka dengan granat, senjata anti tank dan senapan mesin berat. masalah begini ribet, karena menyangkut semboyan "militansi' yang sering di gaungkan instansi seperti TNI sebenarnya. bisa serba salah nanti kalau di perpanjang.
> 
> BSF india,ABF australia,vat 69 malaysia. mereka itu semua sipil dengan persenjataan standar militer. terus kenapa kita sekarang heboh? mari kita heron.


Hehehe bener mas......video nya udah lama tapi pada diributin sekarang ckckckck......ada ada aja yg dipermasalahin orang zaman now


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Blackhawk at Pondok Cabe, will join the parade







Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> I personally accept a strong and capable Brimob for dealing with internal threats. They have proven their worth in quickly neutralizing the terrorist camp in Jalin Jantho, as well as patrols in Papua and Tinombala.
> This will in turn help make TNI becomes more outward looking, so they will be better prepared for handling potential external threat and TNI will become stronger as well. Not like in Order Baru era when TNI was territorialistic and more inward looking.



Dari 2014 @madokafc udah posting ini


> Now Brimob has reached the strength of more than 120.000 personnel, equipped with latest infantry weapons technologies (some units equipped with AT weapons such as RPG and Carl Gustav recoilles rifle), AFV, assault helicopter such Dauphin, and has became one of the most largest, well equipped, well trained para-military units in ASEAN.



Beberapa foto brimob dipersenjatai RPG juga udah sempet diposting duluuu, tapi kemaren dicari udah pada ilang semua kayaknya...



Star Bugs said:


> Banned West Papua independence petition handed to UN - The Guardian
> *1.8 million West Papuans petition UN for independence vote - Radio New Zealand*
> Outlawed West Papua independence petition presented to the United Nations - ABC Online
> 
> However....
> 
> *PBB Anggap Petisi Referendum Papua Barat Benny Wenda Propaganda - MetroTV News*
> ( UN Considers Referendum Petition of West Papua is Benny Wenda's Propaganda )
> 
> Well, well... the brits, aussies, and kiwis gearing up their support again ( as usual ) for the breakage of Indonesia. HMS Queens anyone?



True, that's propaganda bull****. 1.8 million my***. _"Nobody"_ cares what whiny wenda say...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

renang bareng2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIM.Inc

Beberapa tahun lagi saja pembangunan papua terus di lakukan, nama si wenda dan gerombolannya akan tergilas hiruk pikuk kehidupan mereka yang merasakan pembangunan. Hanya masalah waktu koq.
True, that's propaganda bull****. 1.8 million my***. _"Nobody"_ cares what whiny wenda say...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*PANGDIVIF 1 KOSTRAD KUNJUNGI LATMA GARUDA SHIELD-11/2017*
29 SEPTEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Panglima Divisi Infanteri 1 Kostrad, Mayor Jenderal TNI Ainurrahman meninjau Latihan Bersama (Latma) Garuda Shield-11 di Sukabumi. Kunjung ini berlangsung selama dua hari di dua tempat latihan yang berbeda, Rabu (27/9).

Hari pertama kunjungan dilaksanakan di Mayonif 310/KK Cikembar Sukabumi disambut oleh Komandan Latihan (Exercise Director) Letnan Kolonel Inf Khabib Mahfud, S.I.P dan Colonel Roger Pukahi untuk meninjau pelaksanaan Command Post Exercise (CPX), Combined Tactical Operation Center (CTOC) dan Aviation (TNI AD dan US Army). Dalam kesempatan tersebut Pangdivif 1 Kostrad meninjau secara langsung proses latihan Posko yang sudah memasuki Tahap Dinamika.

“Pada dasarnya pelaksanaan CPX (Latihan Posko) sama dengan yang sering dilaksanakan oleh TNI AD, hanya saja mungkin ada beberapa istilah dan tahapan pelaksanaan yang sedikit berbeda”, ujar Ainurrahman.

Di hari kedua, Panglima Divif 1 Kostrad meninjau pelaksanaan latihan gabungan antara Aviation dan pasukan darat kedua negara yang dilaksanakan di medan latihan Kostrad di Cibenda, Sukabumi.

Skenario yang dilatihankan yaitu Aviation dengan menggunakan 3 helly Bolcow, 1 helly MI 17, dan 3 helly Apache menghancurkan sasaran darat dilanjutkan dengan serbuan munisi tajam oleh pasukan yang bermanuver di darat. Namun latihan penembakan oleh Aviation batal dilaksanakan karena buruknya cuaca di daerah latihan.

“Sampai dengan saat ini pelaksanaan latihan berjalan dengan lancar dan aman, hanya saja untuk Aviation masih terkendala cuaca karena di daerah Sukabumi sudah masuk ke musim penghujan. Semoga saja sesuai dengan tujuan dan sasaran yang diharapkan dari Latma ini”, pungkas Pangdivif 1 Kostrad.

_Photo : AH-64 Apache AS dalam latihan gabungan Garuda Shield XI tahun 2017. (Detik)_

_Sumber : Pen Kostrad_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia looks to secure Laos exports*
*Jon Grevatt* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
24 September 2017
Indonesia is seeking to strengthen its position as a regional defence exporter through a deal to provide Laos with weapons and ammunition, the state-run Antara news agency reported on 24 September.

Ridi Djajakusuma, vice-president for exports at Indonesian small-arms firm PT Pindad, said in comments published by Antara that the Laotian military had expressed interest in acquiring the company’s automatic pistols, rifles, and ammunition.

Djajakusuma stated that the potential order follows PT Pindad sales to Laos in 2014, which featured pistols, assault rifles, ammunition, and other equipment.

Antara added that a new deal is expected to be progressed in Indonesia–Laos talks in October.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

^^^ apa ga sungkan sama kamboja ya?
Militer kita dekat dengan kamboja. Kamboja laos ada masalah perbatasan kan klo ga salah baru2 ini.....


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> ^^^ apa ga sungkan sama kamboja ya?
> Militer kita dekat dengan kamboja. Kamboja laos ada masalah perbatasan kan klo ga salah baru2 ini.....



Kalau kita punya National Power gede, otomatis apa yg kita lakukan gak pernah salah dalam Diplomasi Internasional.


----------



## striver44

*Lanud Tarakan akan Jadi Home Base Kekuatan Tempur*
29 September 2017







*Pangkoopsau II Lirik Tarakan*

PROKAL.CO, TARAKAN – Pangkalan TNI Angkatan Udara (Lanud) Tarakan ke depannya akan dijadikan sebagai salah satu home base mendukung kegiatan operasi wilayah perbatasan.

Menurut Panglima Komando Operasi TNI AU (Pangkoopsau) II Marsekal Muda (Marsda) TNI Yadi Indrayadi Sutanandika di sela kunjungan kerjanya ke Lanud Tarakan, Selasa (26/9), posisi Tarakan strategis karena berada di perbatasan Indonesia, serta ditunjang dengan sarana dan prasarana memadai.

“Di sini karena berada di perbatasan, ke depan harapan saya di sini menjadi salah satu home base kekuatan tempur,” ujarnya.

Dengan begitu, ke depannya akan dilengkapi dengan alutsista canggih seperti pesawat tempur, helikopter, serta peralatan perang lain. Selain itu, juga akan dilakukan perluasan apron agar bisa menampung lebih banyak pesawat tempur.

Melihat area Lanud Tarakan, Yadi menyatakan memungkinkan untuk dilakukan perluasan, karena masih ada lahan kosong yang bisa dimanfaatkan. Sarana lain yang perlu juga diadakan, kata Yadi, adalah radar pengintai, walaupun sudah ada Satuan Radar di Tarakan. Sementara untuk mendukung kekuatan tempur, secara otomatis penambahan pasukan juga akan dilakukan.

Namun, lulusan Akademi TNI AU tahun 1986 ini belum bisa memastikan realisasinya. Menurutnya, semua tergantung juga dukungan rakyat melalui pajak pembangunan yang disetor ke pemerintah. 

Dia juga salut dengan Pemerintah Provinsi Kaltara maupun Pemerintah Kota Tarakan yang sudah mendukung kehadiran Lanud Tarakan dengan menyiapkan lahan, serta dukungan lain.

Sebelumnya, Lanud Tarakan sering dijadikan lokasi untuk latihan operasi militer yang dilakukan TNI AU. Dengan menyiagakan sejumlah pesawat tempur baik Sukhoi maupun jenis jet tempur lain.


----------



## Nike

*BIN orders 591 firearms to PT Pindad*
Rabu, 27 September 2017 05:17 WIB - 733 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - A spokesman of the Indonesian Police Inspector General Setyo Wasisto said, the State Intelligence Agency (BIN) has ordered 591 firearms to the state-owned weapons manufacturer PT Pindad.

"The permit is for 591 (firearms)," Setyo said at the police headquarters here, Tuesday.

However, he could not elaborate details on the weapons type saying that he did not have the data.

In addition to firearms, BIN has also ordered for ammunition.

Setyo said, domestic firearms purchase would only need a buying license, while those from overseas would need import license.

Before the firearms are sent to buyers, the Indonesian Police Bureau of Intelligence and Security (Baintelkam) would record its serial number and conduct ballistic test.

He assured that the firearms currently are still with PT Pindad and yet to be sent to Baintelkam.

The purchasing license for the firearms has been issued in July. "It (the license) was submitted in July." 

Controversies on the firearms order arose after TNI Chief Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo said in front of retired military personnel on Friday, he had received intelligence information that a number of institutions had ordered a shipment of 5,000 "illegal" firearms without President Joko Widodos consent.

However, Coordinating Minister for Political, Security and Legal Affairs Wiranto clarified, there had been a "miscommunication" regarding the firearms procurement.

"There is a procurement order for 500 non-TNI standard firearms to Pindad, not 5,000. It was BIN that made the order for intelligence education purposes," Wiranto claimed.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## striver44

*Uniting Indonesia's generals: The Jakarta Post*
*




*
The public was divided when Indonesian Military Commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo admitted to having issued an order for soldiers across the country to attend public screenings of the old movie Pengkhianatan G30S/PKI.PHOTO: ST FILE


*In its editorial on Sept 28, the paper says the country's generals should put national interest ahead of personal ambitions.*
JAKARTA (THE JAKARTA POST/ASIA NEWS NETWORK) - More than the loud alarm, which could be false, about the resurrection of the Indonesian Communist Party (PKI) from its grave, or the political ambition of a general whose retirement is looming, or even the hidden rivalry between all the President's men, the clear and present danger is the lack of communication that has unfolded following a war of words involving top officials responsible for national defence.

The public was divided when Indonesian Military (TNI) Commander Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo admitted to having issued an order for soldiers across the country to attend public screenings of the old movie Pengkhianatan G30S/PKI (Betrayal of the Communists).

The instruction came on the heels of the siege by "anticommunist" groups of the Indonesian Legal Aid Foundation (YLBHI) office, which was hosting a discussion on the mass killings and persecution that marked a communist purge back in 1965-1966.

While the movie about the aborted coup attempt on Sept 30, 1965, which during the Soeharto era was mandatory for schoolchildren, barely triggered a debate within the government, Gatot's disclosure of the allegedly illegal import of firearms by a non-military institution has revealed the rift.

On different occasions, Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister Wiranto and Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu have rebuffed Gatot's allegation, saying the firearms were local products and their procurement for the State Intelligence Agency (BIN) and the National Police had followed the correct procedures.

Both Wiranto and Ryamizard, who are retired Army generals themselves, might try to play down the apparent cracks by saying that Gatot was not fully informed about the arms shopping. Or in Ryamizard's euphemism, quoting President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo, the controversy constitutes "a lack of communication."


Instead of underestimating the polemic in public, we think the uproar over the procurement of firearms should give cause for concern. Not only is the open argument unnecessary, but it also raises questions about their teamwork.

The public may now cast doubts over the nation's safety as top officials mandated to protect the country from insurgency and foreign threats fail to communicate, let alone cooperate, with each other.

If they cannot show unity themselves, how can we be confident in their ability to devise policies and take action to maintain national integrity?

Solid partnership matters, especially between the defence minister as the policymaker responsible for the military budget, and the TNI chief who oversees about 500,000 personnel in the three armed forces.

National defence requires close cooperation, including information sharing, among them given the myriad forms of challenges and threats facing the country today.

As the TNI supreme commander, President Jokowi summoned Wiranto and Gatot on Wednesday.

Jokowi's intervention, if any, will not work if his generals put their personal ambitions ahead of national interests.


----------



## Nike

http://djokja1945.blogspot.co.id/2015/09/senjata-senjata-di-masa-perang.html?m=1

Great local website, telling about old Indonesian Armed Forces ground forces equipment, ranging from pistols to Sophisticated Heavy machine gun, anti tank gun and field artillery

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Dermaga Indah Kiat Cilegon, Banten

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Medium tank has arrived at Indah Kiat, Cilegon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

pr1v4t33r said:


>


If we zoom behind the Pindad Badak we can see what looks like a Pandur II 8x8 with 30mm Turret.






And it looks like its an ARES UT30MK2.






http://www.indomiliter.com/ares-ut3...rcws-30mm-di-panser-pandur-ii-8x8-ifv-tni-ad/


----------



## umigami

^^^ nope. It is pindad badak with cmi 90LP. barang lama -_-


----------



## mandala

umigami said:


> ^^^ nope. It is pindad badak with cmi 90LP. barang lama -_-


I said behind the Pindad Badak. Look closely and zoom. There is a glimpse image of what looks like a Pandur and an ARES UT30MK2 Turret.

I made a cropped image in my previous post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


>



Fundur with dummy turret 





@imf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gonzes

kayaknya emang ares


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> Medium tank has arrived at Indah Kiat, Cilegon
> View attachment 428666


Cuma sebiji doang yg mau di parade in?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mandala said:


> If we zoom behind the Pindad Badak we can see what looks like a Pandur II 8x8 with 30mm Turret. And it looks like its an ARES UT30MK2.



Could be, i'll search for more photos...



striver44 said:


> Cuma sebiji doang yg mau di parade in?


Buat diperkenalkan ke khalayak ramai. Yang bikinan Pindad belum kelar.


----------



## radialv

pr1v4t33r said:


> Could be, i'll search for more photos...
> 
> 
> Buat diperkenalkan ke khalayak ramai. Yang bikinan Pindad belum kelar.


Bukannya start buatnya bareng ya di fnss dan pindad....brarti produksi nya cepetan yg di fnss...atau bentuk versi pindadnya beda dg yg ikut parade ini.?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

radialv said:


> Bukannya start buatnya bareng ya di fnss dan pindad....brarti produksi nya cepetan yg di fnss...atau bentuk versi pindadnya beda dg yg ikut parade ini.?



Startya ya duluan yang di FNSS. Disana hullnya sudah selesai, yang di Pindad baru mulai. Kan teknisi Pindad kesana (FNSS) mau dapetin know how bikin medium tank yang bener.. Klo nggak salah bulan November besok hullnya baru rampung yang di Pindad.. CMIIW..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Startya ya duluan yang di FNSS. Disana hullnya sudah selesai, yang di Pindad baru mulai. Kan teknisi Pindad kesana (FNSS) mau dapetin know how bikin medium tank yang bener.. Klo nggak salah bulan November besok hullnya baru rampung yang di Pindad.. CMIIW..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 428757




Alutsista TNI disitu lebih dr cukup buat gasak microstate macam Timor Leste/Fiju


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sebagian masih ngumpul di Pondok Cabe

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CountStrike

*Tersandung Kasus Korupsi, Ekspansi PT PAL ke Luar Negeri Mandek*



Ilyas Istianur Praditya

29 Sep 2017, 13:12 WIB
Liputan6.com, Jakarta - Langkah PT PAL (Persero) berekspansi ke luar negeri terganjal. Sejumlah tender jual-beli kapal dengan beberapa negara lain terpaksa ditunda.

Direktur Utama PT PAL Budiman Saleh mengungkapkan, terhentinya sejumlah proses tender jual beli kapal dengan beberapa negara lain karena perseroan tersandung kasus dugaan korupsi yang menimpa salah satu mantan direksi beberapa waktu lalu.

"Ada beberapa negara yang mengikuti United Nation and Coruption, itu sangat hati-hati kalau berhubungan dengan perusahaan yang tersandung masalah. Sekarang kita lihat kepentingan nasional, masalah hukum harus segera diselesaikan, itu ada di Tipikor. Tapi dari sisi potensi untuk bisa melakukan penjualan ke luar, jadi sedikit terbelenggu," kata Budiman di Kementerian BUMN, Jumat (29/9/2017).



BACA JUGA


KPK Periksa 2 Tersangka Suap Pengadaan Kapal Perang PT PAL
Menteri Rini: Jangan Ada Lagi Pejabat BUMN Korupsi
Kapal Perang Produksi Indonesia Dilirik Senegal


Sebelum adanya kasus dugaan korupsi tersebut, ada beberapa negara yang menyatakan minat untuk membeli kapal dari PAL. Bahkan beberapa sudah dalam negosiasi harga. Namun sayang, sebagian terpaksa menunda tender hingga persoalan hukum salah satu mantan direksi PT PAL selesai.

*Beberapa negara yang akan memesan kapal dari PT PAL di antaranya Filipina, Thailand, dan Senegal. Akibatnya, beberapa negara tersebut lebih memilih memesan dari perusahaan dari Prancis.*

"Filipina itu mengikuti UN and Corruption, yang kita takutkan dia akan beli ke Prancis untuk salah satu kebutuhan kapal patroli cepat, padahal itu kan keahlian kita selama ini," tegas dia.

Untuk itu, ia meminta kepada seluruh pihak untuk segera menyelesaikan persoalan ini dan kepada karyawannya untuk lebih mengedepankan integritas dalam bekerja. Dia tidak ingin persoalan yang sama akan terulang.


----------



## NKRI

@Ade

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*PROYEK APA SAJA YANG DITANGANI PT PAL SAAT INI?*
30 SEPTEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) melakukan penandatanganan nota kesepemahaman (MoU) antara PT Pertamina (Persero) dengan BUMN galangan kapal. Ini membuat PT PAL semakin percaya diri mengembangkan bisnisnya.

Budiman Saleh, Direktur PT PAL (Persero) mengatakan, MoU ini bakal menghasilkan kontrak bisnis masing-masing ke setiap BUMN galangan kapal. “Jadi _business to business _(B to B), bukan kami yang koordinir,” sahut Budi, Jumat (29/9).

Bagi PAL, hal ini bukanlah pengalaman baru. Baik PAL dan Pertamina cukup sering menjalin bisnis terutama dibidang perbaikan kapal. Harapannya dok tidak hanya diisi oleh kapal pemerintah dan militer, tapi juga kapal komersial dari swasta.

Selain itu PAL juga tengah memperhatikan tren penggunaan kapal pengangkut gas cair alias LNG. “Kami sudah bisa produksi LNG tipe_storage, carrier_ hingga _bunker_,” kata Budi.

Namun PAL belum bisa mengutarakan jumlah kapal lantaran kesepakatan detil belum terlaksana. Yang jelas, kata Budi, Pertamina bakal memesan kapal dari PAL dengan klasifikasi berat 6.500 dw ton, 17.500 dw ton dan terbesar 30.000 dw ton. “Yang terakhir yang paling besar bisa kami produksi,” sebutnya.

Sebenarnya bisnis produksi kapal tidak semenguntungkan bisnis perbaikan. “Untuk menghemat ongkos dan _capital expenditure_, tentu lebih murah beli kapal bekas ketimbang baru. Itu kesempatan kami bisa menjadi_ home base service_di sini,” ungkap Budi.

Saat ini proyek kapal yang ditangani PAL sebagian besar dari militer. Beberapa proyek yang tengah jalan itu ialah 1 unit kapal rudal, 2 unit kapal cepat rudal (KCR) tipe 60 meter yang tengah dikembangkan, 1 kapal_ landing platform_dok dan 1 unit kapal selam.

Selain itu PAL juga menjajal bisnis di luar negeri. “Mulai dari Malaysia, Thailand, Senegal dan negara Afrika lainnya semua sudah sampai tahap penawaran harga,” terang Budi. Kemungkinan transaksi terealisasi di 2018 dimana pemesan semuanya ialah militer negara tersebut.

_Photo Ilustrasi : TIM REVIUE ITJENAL Kawal Progress Pembangunan Kapal. (PT PAL)_

_Sumber : Kontan_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*INDONESIA DAN FIJI SEPAKATI PERJANJIAN KERJA SAMA DI BIDANG PERTAHANAN*
30 SEPTEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT




_Indonesia dan Fiji Sepakati Perjanjian Kerja Sama di Bidang Pertahanan. (Pen Kemhan)_

Republik Indonesia dan Republik Fiji menyepakati perjanjian kerja sama di bidang pertahanan yang dituangkan dalam “Agreement between the Republic of Indonesia and the Republic of Fiji on Cooperation in the Field of Defence”.

Perjanjian kerja sama tersebut ditandatangani oleh Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Ryamizard Ryacudu bersama Menteri Pertahanan dan Keamanan Nasional Republik Fiji Hon. Ratu Inoke Kubuabola, Jumat (29/9) di kantor Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta.

Penandatanganan Agreement tersebut merupakan tindak lanjut dari pertemuan bilateral antara Menhan RI dan Menhankam Fiji di Jakarta pada tanggal 4 November 2016, sekaligus menandai kelanjutan hubungan kerjasama pertahanan kedua negara ketingkat yang lebih strategis.

Menhan RI menjelaskan, lingkup kerjasama pertahanan yang tertuang dalam dokumen perjanjian yang telah disepakati kedua negaa tersebut mencakup; Pertama, pertukaran kunjungan antar badan pertahanan dan angkatan bersenjata. Kedua, dialog dan konsultasi bilateral secara berkala mengenai isu- isu pertahanan dan militer yang strategis yang menjadi perhatian bersama.

Ketiga, peningkatan kapasitas dalam bidang pertahanan dan militer melalui seminar, lokakarya, program pelatihan dan pendidikan. Keempat, pertukaran intelijen mliter. Dan kelima, peningkatan kerjasama dalam bidang industri pertahanan antara lain melalui kerja sama alih teknologi, penilitian bersama, produksi dan pemasaran bersama serta menjamin mutu bersama.

Lebih lanjut Menhan RI mengatakan bahwa Indonesia memandang Fiji sebagai negara yang penting di kawasan Pasific Selatan yang secara konsisten telah menunjukan dukungannya terhadap kedaulatan Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia.

Kerjasama Indonesia dan Fiji yang positif dapat dilihat dari kebijakan Fiji yang selalu mendukung keutuhan wilayah NKRI dan tidak mendukung upaya – upaya kearah kemerdekaan dan pemisahan Papua dari wilayah Indonesia. “Komitmen ini menjadikan Fiji sebagai mitra strategis Indonesia di kawasan Pasific”, tandasnya.

Menhan RI berharap, apa yang telah dicapai oleh Kemhan dari kedua negara akan membawa dampak yang lebih positif bagi perkembangan kerjasama di bidang pertahanan antara kedua negara. Implementasi dari penandatangan hari ini diharapkan akan dapat turut meningkatkan kemampuan dan kapabilitas pertahanan kedua negara.

“Kemhan RI selalu memberikan perhatian terhadap kerjasama pertahanan antara Indonesia dan Fiji. Guna memudahkan koordinasi kerjasama pertahanan negara saya akan mendorong untuk segera dibuka dan ditempatkan Atase Pertahanan Indonesia di Fiji”, ungkap Menhan RI.

_Sumber : Pen Kemhan_


----------



## Zarvan

Please tell me this is not real

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> Please tell me this is not real


Its real, thats Kopaska Western Fleet, this is Kopaska Eastern Fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Its real, thats Kopaska Western Fleet, this is Kopaska Eastern Fleet.
> View attachment 428833


For GOD sake who came up with the idea of making that frog it looks like some Game Station for kids


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> For GOD sake who came up with the idea of making that frog it looks like some Game Station for kids



God of Frog. Mighty Frog. Thats what Navy Operator is all about

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mandala said:


> If we zoom behind the Pindad Badak we can see what looks like a Pandur II 8x8 with 30mm Turret. And it looks like its an ARES UT30MK2.



Yup, positive... that's ARES UT30MK2





Pandur II with Cockerill C3105, Medium tank stand right behind it still got its turret covered





M113 Arisgator with Machine gun attached

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaka404

Zarvan said:


> For GOD sake *who came up with the idea* of making that frog it looks like some Game Station for kids


the indonesian frogmen did... because they are *frogmen*.

anyway....


> *Soldier dismissed for blasphemy*
> Nethy Dharma Somba
> The Jakarta Post
> 
> Jayapura, Papua | Sat, September 30, 2017 | 08:44 am
> A soldier serving in Papua was dismissed from the Indonesian Military (TNI) and sentenced to 2.5 years in prison after being found guilty of blasphemy.
> 
> The Jayapura Military Court found Second Sgt. Bangun Ahmad Kasmawan guilty on Thursday.
> 
> “The defendant violated article 156a of the Criminal Code on religious blasphemy,” said presiding judge Col. James Vandersloot of the Corps of Military Law and Justice.
> 
> Bangun was sentenced for burning several copies of the Bible in May. Bangun, who was assigned to guard the border between Indonesia and Papua New Guinea, was cleaning the house of the 172 Military Resort chief (Kasrem) at a housing complex in Padangbulan, Abepura, Jayapura.
> 
> He burned a box of books and other items stored in a shed without checking the contents first. As he burned the books, a resident took a picture and uploaded it to social media, sparking an uproar. Residents then staged a protest that ended in violence. (rin)


http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/09/30/soldier-dismissed-for-blasphemy.html

i read an article few weeks ago about how some foreigner still have the believe that the Indonesian armed force were never trialled if they proofed to have done a criminal act....
it was an Australian article about how the aussies need to renew their views on Indonesian armed force.

i think the reason for that is partly because these trials are rarely publicized... actually most trials in this country are rarely publicized... for the simple reason that its not a "selling" article to published... some high profile trials do got publicized though...

so i post this one here just to spread the fact that yes military personals of TNI are also sentenced when they are proofed to have done criminal act..


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Combat free fall with dog #kopassus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

Indonesian medium tank Harimau Hitam (Black Tiger). Comment : That's pretty long name.
Credit for original photographer
Originally posted in IMF

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

pr1v4t33r said:


> Yup, positive... that's ARES UT30MK2
> View attachment 428836


Nice.


----------



## barjo

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Combat free fall with dog #kopassus
> 
> View attachment 428875


invy to the dog.... second tought naaahhh....jumping out from the airplane


----------



## mengkom

Var Dracon said:


> Indonesian medium tank Harimau Hitam (Black Tiger). Comment : That's pretty long name.
> Credit for original photographer
> Originally posted in IMF
> View attachment 428878



black tiger??
uuhmmm..why not it is called "Panther" or "Puma" instead?
it's simpler, no?



Zarvan said:


> Please tell me this is not real



i agree.. an entrance to a military installation is located under a frog's crotch? you gotta be kidding me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Rehearsal









__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_tiger_(animal)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Bugs

mengkom said:


> black tiger??
> uuhmmm..why not it is called "Panther" or "Puma" instead?
> it's simpler, no?



First, they're not Indonesian words. Second, we already have Isuzu Panther here. And third, Puma is already a brand name. Berhubung orang kita pinter plesetin nama/merek maka harus hati2x pilih nama/merk. Puma nanti dibilang pusing-mati. Harimau Hitam *is* too long but then, Indonesian words are always long. So be it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

mengkom said:


> black tiger??
> uuhmmm..why not it is called "Panther" or "Puma" instead?
> it's simpler, no?


cmiiw
in indonesian langugage puma refers to a cougar or a jaguar,
panther refers to a leopard.. for example a black panther is a leopard whose background fur color is the same color as his/her spots or different color but still dark.
both are relatively smaller than tiger

a black tiger is a tiger whose background color is black and his stripes is a different shade of black. a rare breed.


----------



## radialv

kaka404 said:


> cmiiw
> in indonesian langugage puma refers to a cougar or a jaguar,
> panther refers to a leopard.. for example a black panther is a leopard whose background fur color is the same color as his/her spots or different color but still dark.
> both are relatively smaller than tiger
> 
> a black tiger is a tiger whose background color is black and his stripes is a different shade of black. a rare breed.


indeed....very very rare breed ... but I think not suitable name for our new pindad Medium tank because black tiger breed is s only ever happened to royal Bengal tiger sub species ... never found in indonesia local sub-species sumatran tiger


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Akan ada demo lepas torpedo untuk menghancurkan kapal selam musuh

@imf

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## striver44

Harimau hitam=macan kumbang


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

My God....this is weird! Feels like entering a kingdom led by perverted frog king



Zarvan said:


> Please tell me this is not real



For the medium tank, it doesn't have to be taken from Felidae family. But, actually, there are numerous less popular wild relatively large felidae species in Indonesia, like Macan Dahan and Kucing Bakau. At least, they are bigger than kucing kampung


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Mumpung lagi ngomongin si macan item.. tambah foto lagi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Mumpung lagi ngomongin si macan item.. tambah foto lagi



No kidding, maybe ten years from now on we will had one of the most formidable land forces accross the region


----------



## pr1v4t33r

That, if we could at least maintain the current pace of military modernization... otherwise...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

About the Medium Tank's name.... Black Tiger is not that long. I mean, there is/was Black Panther, Jumbo Sherman, and then Super Pershing, to name a few...

Besides... Puma/Panther? Don't those names ring any bells?


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

kaka404 said:


> cmiiw
> in indonesian langugage puma refers to a cougar or a jaguar,
> panther refers to a leopard.. for example a black panther is a leopard whose background fur color is the same color as his/her spots or different color but still dark.
> both are relatively smaller than tiger
> 
> a black tiger is a tiger whose background color is black and his stripes is a different shade of black. a rare breed.


How about "MACAN" as a tribute to this one

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Black Tiger and Leopard hmmm

But i am all for potbelly cat


----------



## Var Dracon

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> How about "MACAN" as a tribute to this one
> View attachment 428966


AING MACAN







madokafc said:


> Black Tiger and Leopard hmmm



It is just me or there isn't really a picture in your post? I thought you gonna compare the two.
Edit : There is one now.


----------



## Nike

Btw inspection vehicle this time is.... 














Much more cool, i say

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

A much clearer video of TNI 72nd Anniversary rehearsal.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

^^ Unfortunately the Medium Tank position is in the middle between the Pandur & Badak. Like to see more video of the Medium Tank.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

^^ Komodo Mistral & Sherpa MPCV Mistral in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Var Dracon

mandala said:


> A much clearer video of TNI 72nd Anniversary rehearsal.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> ^^ Unfortunately the Medium Tank position is in the middle between the Pandur & Badak. Like to see more video of the Medium Tank.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> ^^ Komodo Mistral & Sherpa MPCV Mistral in the background.



Hmm... Black Tiger's hull is so tall, it's almost at the same height with cannon pansers' hull around it, which I think about 2,1 m in height. That means BT's hull height is about 1,9-2 m, and that is such a large profile for a tank.
Even Leo's hull is only 1,6-1,7 m tall. You can see their hull is low in height compared to BT.


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

Var Dracon said:


> Hmm... Black Tiger's hull is so tall, it's almost at the same height with cannon pansers' hull around it, which I think about 2,1 m in height. That means BT's hull height is about 1,9-2 m, and that is such a large profile for a tank.
> Even Leo's hull is only 1,6-1,7 m tall. You can see their hull is low in height compared to BT.



Do you mean Pandur II 105mm?

It's actually quite normal for the hull of modern 8x8 APC to be as high as the the height of MBT hull and turret combined...like this comparison between Rosomak and Polish Leopard 2 variants

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

AS565 Panther ASW

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Var Dracon said:


> Hmm... Black Tiger's hull is so tall, it's almost at the same height with cannon pansers' hull around it, which I think about 2,1 m in height. That means BT's hull height is about 1,9-2 m, and that is such a large profile for a tank.
> Even Leo's hull is only 1,6-1,7 m tall. You can see their hull is low in height compared to BT.


If you look at the screenshot the Medium Tank is the shortest among the three vehicles. The tallest is the Pandur II followed by the Pindad Badak.






For comparision i think we should compared it apple to apple. To be fair Pindad Medium Tank should be compared with other Medium Tanks such as Marder Medium Tank, K21 Medium Tank, US Army MPF Programme Candidates...etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Nasams acquisition, katanya...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Turangga APC 4x4.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Dr ARC

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Btw Amx 13, VTT, mk61, Scorpion sama Stormer udah gak masuk parade nasional lg ya?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nametag

Are those apache ours, or belong to US army?


----------



## striver44

Actually amx 10 pc90 would be a great addition to the parade.........


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Screenshot:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Telah Bersiap Di Cilegon, Inilah Tampilan Pandur II 8×8 Dengan Kanon RCWS Ares UT30MK2*
indomiliter | 02/10/2017 | Berita Matra Darat, Berita Update Alutsista, Dari Ruang Tempur, Kanon, Panser |2 Comments
FacebookTwitterWhatsAppLineCopy LinkEmail


Diantara ratusan alutsista TNI yang kini telah terparkir di kawasan Dermaga Indah Kiat, Cilegon, Banten, sudah terlihat sosok ranpur Pandur II 8×8 jenis IFV (_Infantry Fighting Vehicle_) yang dilengkapi kanon RCWS Ares UT30MK2 kaliber 30 mm. Kemunculan ini menjadi babak terbaru dari serial panser Pandur II 8×8 di Indonesia, setelah sebelumnya telah diperlihatkan Pandur II 8×8 FSV (Fire Support Vehicle) yang dilengkapi meriam Cockerill CT-CV 105 mm dan Pandur II 8×8 APC dengan SMB (Senapan Mesin Berat) kaliber 12,7 mm.


*Baca juga: Ares UT30MK2 – Dibalik Kecanggihan Kanon RCWS 30mm di Panser Pandur II 8×8 IFV TNI AD*

Formasi ketiga jenis panser Pandur kini telah siap untuk mengikuti parade dan defile HUT TNI Ke-72 pada 5 Oktober 2017. Bahkan Pandur II 8×8 APC secara khusus akan menampilkan atraksi berenang di laut dalam skema operasi amfibi. Sebaliknya Pandur II 8×8 yang kini dipasangi kubah kanon Ares 30 mm tidak mempunyai kapabilitas amfibi. Namun sumber _Indomiliter.com_ menyebut bahwa versi Pandur Ares 30 mm yang nantinya akan digunakan Batalyon Infanteri Mekanis TNI AD adalah varian dengan kemampuan amfibi.

Seperti apa kebisaaan dari RCWS UT30MK2? Dikutip dari factsheet yang dirilis pihak manufaktur, UT30MK2 sudah mengusung_ fully integrated_Battlefield Management System (BMS) desain kubah modular, sehingga UT30MK2 dapat dipasangkan beragam sistem senjata dan perangkat elektro optik tambahan.

*Baca juga: Jelang HUT TNI Ke-72, Intip Latihan Amfibi Pandur II 8×8 di Cilegon*

Bicara_ fire power,_ UTMK30MK2 buatan Ares Aeroespacial and Defense, manufaktur persenjataan dari Brasil, mengusung basis kanon Orbital ATK Mk 44 Bushmaster ABM (Air Burst Munition) kaliber 30 mm sebagai senjata utama, sementara disisi laras 30 mm terdapat senapan mesin 7,62 coaxial. Jika kocek user cukup, sudah tersedia modul untuk dipasangi ATGM (Anti-Tank Guided Missiles). Sebagai kanon RCWS modern, di sistem kubah sudah disematkan Laser Warning System (LWS) and optional Smoke Grenade Launcher System (SGL).

Dengan teknologi dual-axis stabilized, UT30MK2 dirancang mampu melakukan tembakkan secara efektif dalam kondisi kendaraan sedang melaju. Dan yang lebih unik, desain kubah dapat di setting tanpa awak (_unmanned_) ke dengan awak (_manned_), begitu pun sebaliknya, disesuaikan dengan kebutuhan operasi, dimana kesemua subsistem disebut-sebut saling identik.


*Baca juga: Beginilah Tampilan Pandur II 8×8 FSV Setelah Dipasangi Kubah Cockerill CT-CV 105 mm*

Desain modular tak melulu pada penambahan perangkat penjejak dan senjata, namun lapisan pelindung pada kubah juga dapat ditambahkan dengan model Modular ballistic protection (STANAG 4569 Level 2, 3,4 or 6), sudah barang tentu level STANAG yang digunakan akan berimbas kepada bobot kubah itu sendiri.* (Haryo Adjie)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Nike

*Torpedo A244/S Mod-3, Dibeli untuk Persenjataan Heli AKS TNI AL dan Korvet SIGMA*
Original 2 Okt. 2017
 
Aryo_nugroho

Ikuti



Harbin Z-9 AL Tiongkok membawa Torpedo A244/S Sumber: http://www.ausairpower.net
Helikopter Anti Kapal Selam (AKS) untuk TNI AL sudah dibeli, sekarang pertanyaannya, mau dipasangi senjata apa? Sudah hakikatnya helikopter AKS dibekali perangkat deteksi dan pemburu, dan dalam hal ini senjata apalagi yang sanggup mengejar kapal selam kalau bukan torpedo? AS565 MBe Panther sendiri diketahui sanggup membopong satu unit torpedo ringan dengan cantelan khusus.

Nah, setelah ditelusuri, pada bulan Maret 2017, Kementerian Pertahanan telah menandatangani kontrak untuk membeli torpedo ringan Eurotorp A244/S Mod.3_Whitehead_ dari perusahaan Leonardo Italia selaku pembuatnya, dengan nilai kontrak mencapai sekitar Euro 4 jutaan. Kontrak berlangsung selama tiga tahun sampai delivery, dan pembayaran atas kontrak yang dibiayai oleh Bank Spanyol BBVA cabang Italia akan dibayar lunas pada tahun ketujuh.
https://c.uctalks.ucweb.com/detail/...pflameefut&stat_entry=personal&comment_stat=1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia acquires Inzpire MSS

Inzpire has been awarded a contract to supply its GECO (Air) tablet-based mission system to Indonesia, and has recently redesigned the whole GECO system to provide a more open and modular architecture.






The company announced that it was awarded a contract by the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU) for a one-year trial of GECO (Air) on its F-16, Su-30, T-50I, Hawk, and Super Tucano aircraft.

GECO (Air) is also in use with the Royal Jordanian Air Force on its F-16s and rotary wing fleet. The complete GECO MSS is in service with the United Kingdom’s Puma helicopter force, and Inzpire’s tablet-based Aircraft Moving Map Wires Alerting System (AMMWAS) is used throughout the country’s Joint Helicopter Command.

_http://www.janes.com/article/74522/indonesia-acquires-inzpire-mss_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Silahtar



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Med tank

Ganteng

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*KAPAL PERANG UNJUK KEBOLEHAN DI HUT TNI*
2 OCTOBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Menjelang acara puncak peringatan HUT ke-72 TNI tahun 2017 yang akan dilaksanakan pada 5 Oktober 2017 ini di Banten, Satuan Tugas (Satgas) yang tergabung dalam tim demo gabungan TNI yang terdiri dari tiga matra yaitu darat, laut dan udara melaksanakan gladi kotor pertama di Pantai Indah Kiat Banten.

Gladi kotor disaksikan langsung Komandan Gugus Tempur Laut Koarmatim (Danguspurlatim) Laksamana Pertama (Laksma) TNI Rachmad Jayadi, M.Tr (Han)., selaku Komandan GT Demo Laut, didampingi oleh Wadan GT Kolonel Laut (P) Retiono Kunto, S.E.

Dalam latihan ini merupakan pemantapan skenario latihan yang sudah direncanakan sesuai dengan sesungguhnya. Bidang yang terlibat dalam demo tempur laut antara lain bidang udara, demo laut, sailing pass, demo pasukan katak dan pengamanan laut.

Demo laut gabungan diawali dengan ketrampilan prajurit yaitu sea cast prajurit kopaska dalam rangka mendukung halang rintang laut dengan menggunakan 3 kapal cepat PC 43 dan GKK lintas helly dengan fast rope.

Sedangkan dalam demo halang rintang laut akan melibatkan 2 LPD, 3 Helly Bell dan 2 Helly Bolcow.

Kemudian Kopaska TNI AL melaksanakan demo melewati halang rintang laut dengan renang dan dilanjutan membalikan sekoci serta mendayung ke pantai.

Selanjutnya tim demo unsur KRI melaksanakan Sailling pass yang di ikuti oleh 7 divisi kapal perang dan selanjutnya dilaksanakan parade hely dan pesawat udara. Kemudian Demo tempur laut yang melibatkan 14 unsur KRI, 1 unsur udara Helly Panther dan unsur marinir dengan 22 ranpur.

Serta bantuan tembakan kapal BTK maupun bantuan serangan udara dari 4 pesawat Sukhoi TNI AU.

_Photo : KRI TNI AL dalam rangka persiapan peringatan HUT TNI ke-72 tahun 2017 di Banten. (Poskota)_

_Sumber : Poskota_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Sig Sauer MCX of Indonesia Brimob forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Pindad Komodo ATLAS (Advanced Twin Launcher Anti-Air Strike).


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIM.Inc

Credit to military_buzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

leopard 2a4 and revo

preparing the TNI anniversary parade

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Kayak humvee

@imf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## radialv

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Kayak humvee
> 
> @imf
> 
> View attachment 429295


Starstreak.....


----------



## Svantana

http://c.uctalks.ucweb.com/detail/7...pflameefut&stat_entry=personal&comment_stat=1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Spaced armor installation on Harimau Hitam medium tank
> View attachment 429360



Sorry but this kind of pic is unwarranted if i may say.


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

madokafc said:


> Sorry but this kind of pic is unwarranted if i may say.



What do you mean by "unwarranted"?


----------



## Nike

Var Dracon said:


> What do you mean by "unwarranted"?



Those exposing too much on level of MMWT armor btw, kinda unnecessary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

ok ok, i've removed the pic

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

TNI 72nd Anniversary Rehearsal. Credit to Basin Ilan Kurumu.




































More pics: http://www.bik.gov.tr/endonezyada-ulusal-silahli-kuvvetleri-gunu-hazirliklari/#jp-carousel-137058

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Perkuat Pertahanan, DPR Desak Presiden Tambah Anggaran TNI*
Sucipto
Selasa 3 Oktober 2017 - 16:05 WIB




Komisi I DPR mendesak Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) meningkatkan anggaran pertahanan bagi TNI. Foto/SINDOnews/Dok
CILEGON - Komisi I DPR mendesak Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) meningkatkan anggaran pertahanan bagi TNI. Hal itu penting mengingat tingginya ancaman dan luas wilayah yang harus jaga.

Hal itu dikatakan Anggota Komisi I DPR Effendi Simbolon. Menurutnya, Indonesia merupakan wilayah yang strategis.

"Apalagi dari luar, di mana Indonesia sebagai wilayah strategis yang dalam tanda petik diperebutkan banyak pihak di luar negeri, Indonesia harus mempunyai kekuatan angkatan bersenjata yang memiliki efek deteren," kata Effendi Simbolon, Selasa (3/10/2017). 

Menurut Effendi, TNI sebaiknya tidak hanya memiliki kemampuan untuk bertahan tapi juga memberikan _deterrence effect_ atau efek gentar yang besar terhadap wilayah sekitar.

"Kita tahu di Laut China Selatan (LCS), kemudian di wilayah selatan dengan Australia, ada sekian ribu marinir di Darwin, kita juga konflik di Papua, yang sewaktu-waktu bisa merebak," ujarnya.

Politikus PDIP ini berharap, Jokowi dalam amanatnya pada HUT TNI nanti memberikan nuansa eskalasi dalam anggaran pertahanan TNI agar lebih besar. Sebab, melihat janji Presiden Jokowi pada pemilu lalu yang menyebutkan bahwa anggaran TNI harus mencapai 1,5% dari PDB.

"Tapi inikan hanya 0,8%. Ya minim sekali. Dibandingkan dengan tingkat ancaman dan luas wilayahnya, serta stabilitas di Asia Tenggara dan Asia Pasifik terus terang TNI masih jauh tertinggal. Ini tahun ketiga tapi anggaran yang diharapkan untuk menunjang tupoksi TNI tidak mencukupi," katanya.

Minimnya anggaran yang dialokasikan, kata Effendi, membuat TNI kesulitan dalam memenuhi program minimum essential force (MEF).

"Untuk mencapai minimum aja belum, bayangkan menuju MEF saja belum. Mana ada (realisasi MEF). Dukungan anggaran itu tidak harus setiap tahun, bisa tiga tahun ke depan, jadi setiap multiyears harus didukung anggaran yang melompat jauh," paparnya. 

Membangun TNI yang profesional membutuhkan kesiapan alutsista, kesejahteraan dan sebagainya. Sudah saatnya TNI memiliki alutsista yang canggih dan modern. "Sudah saat nya Indonesia memiliki SU-35, kapal selam kilo, Heli Apache, Black Hawk, MI-35, dan MI-17, S-400," katanya. 

Sebagai negara besar, Indonesia sewaktu-waktu bisa jadi daerah aneksasi. Menurut dia, jangan menyalahkan pertumbuhan ekonomi yang masih sekitar 5% untuk membangun pertahanan yang kuat. 

"Nanti kalau sudah 7% baru saya kasih. Kenapa kamu defisit untuk hal yang exercise. Kenapa untuk yang pertahanan negara kamu tidak lakukan. Memangnya apa artinya semua kekayaan kalau kita dianeksasi, mau jadi Irak, Libya, Suriah kita?," tanyanya. 

Meski memiliki anggaran yang minim, Effendi mengaku tetap mengapresiasi kinerja TNI dalam menjaga kedaulatan Indonesia.

https://nasional.sindonews.com/read...esak-presiden-tambah-anggaran-tni-1507021509/

Ada yg udah minta S400, Indonesian first representative commitee urging Government to increasing defense spending and bought large quantity of arms including S 400

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Tamu gak pake konde

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

'Stupid Crazy'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*POLANDIA AKAN TAWARKAN ALUTSISTA PADA INDONESIA*
4 OCTOBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC 1 COMMENT





_TRS-15 mobile medium range radar (PITRadar)_

Ketua MPR Zulkifli Hasan menerima kunjungan Ketua Senat Polandia, Stanislaw Karczewski bersama delegasi Parlemen Polandia di Ruang Delegasi, Gedung Nusantara IV, Kompleks Parlemen, Senayan, Rabu, (4/10), hari ini.

Dalam kesempatan tersebut, Zulkifli menceritakan bagaimana toleransi dan keberagaman dapat hidup dan bertumbuh di Indonesia. Toleransi, tegas dia, menemukan tempat terbaiknya di sini.

“Indonesia adalah negara dengan beragam budaya dan memiliki agama yang saling berbeda. Namun semua memiliki hak dan kewajiban yang sama. Masyarakat Indonesia hidup berdampingan di 34 provinsi dan lebih dari 500 kabupaten/kota. Kami bangga menjadi contoh bagaimana islam dan demokrasi bisa berdampingan,” kata Zulkifi dalam pesan elektronik yang diterima wartawan, Rabu, (4/10).

Dalam kesempatan itu, dia juga mengajak Parlemen Polandia untuk menjalin kerjasama antar parlemen. Peluang kerjasama bisa diperoleh dalam bidang kelistrikan, pertambangan, alutsista, dan dunia pendidikan.

Menyambut ajakan Zulkifli, Stanislaw Karczewsk menawarkan kerjasama dalam dunia pertanian, alutsista, dan pendidikan. “Kami akan tawarkan alutsista pada Indonesia. Kami juga akan mengundang mahasiswa Indonesia untuk studi di Polandia,” ujar Stanislaw Karczewsk.

Mendampingi Zulkifli Hasan dalam pertemuan itu anggota MPR dari Fraksi PAN, Muhammad Syafrudin, anggota dari Fraksi NasDem Fadholi, anggota dari PPP, Muhammad Arwani Thomafi dan Sesjen MPR Ma’ruf Cahyono.

_Sumber : Gatra_


Blackhawk actually what we wanted, as Brunei S70i is came from Polandia too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Descending to the ground with the hound

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia-Russia Aircraft Deal to Be Signed in November*

*The Indonesian defense minister recently announced that a much anticipated defense deal will finally be concluded this November.*

By _Franz-Stefan Gady - October 04, 2017_

Indonesia and Russia are expected to sign an agreement for the procurement of 11 Russian-made Su-35S ‘Flanker-E’ multirole fighter jets for the Indonesia Air Force (TNI-AU), Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu announced on September 20, according to local media reports.

“The Sukhoi purchase has been finalized and will be signed this November,” the minister told reporters in Jakarta. The major obstacle during the negotiations, which kicked off over two years ago in November 2015 with the establishment of a joint military-technical cooperation commission, appears to have been details involving offset obligations and countertrade deals.

Indonesian law stipulates an offset value of at least 35 percent that includes the establishment of maintenance, repair, and overhaul facilities (MRO) as part of a legal indigenization requirement, as well as countertrade that will consist of rubber, coffee, palm oil, tea, and other Indonesian commodities in exchange for the aircraft. Overall, Indonesia is slated to export commodities equal to 50 percent of the total US$1.14 billion contract, the defense minister said.

In August, Indonesian state-owned trading company PT Perusahaan Perdagangan Indonesia and Russia’s state-owned defense holding company Rostec concluded a memorandum of understanding on possible countertrade deals. In 2003, Indonesia also paid for Russian-made SU-27SK and SU-30MK fighter jets through counter-trade deals. Corruption allegations against Indonesian businessmen and government officials involved in Indonesian-Russian countertrade deals led to a parliamentary inquiry at the time.

The Su-35 purportedly is an impressive piece of military hardware, as I reported in August:

_The Su-35 (NATO reporting name: Flanker-E) Fourth++ generation is one of Russia’s most advanced fighter aircraft. It is a highly maneuverable multirole fighter jet, powered by two 117S turbofan engines, and equipped with the Irbis-E passive-electronically scanned-array radar capable of tracking up to 30 targets simultaneously and reportedly able to engage up to eight. The Su-35 is the latest variant of Russia’s Flanker-series._​
Furthermore, I noted that they will not be the first Russian-made fighter jets operated by the Indonesian Air Force:

_The TNI-AU is already operating five Russian-made Su-27s and 11 Su-30 MK/MK2s. The Su-35 fighter jets will replace U.S.-made F5 E/F Tiger II aircraft, which had been in service with the TNI-AU since the 1980s and have been retired over the last years._​
The Indonesian military has entered the second phase of its 2014-2019 military modernization plan that includes major upgrades to it fleet of fighter aircraft in August. Among other things, Indonesia is slated to purchase ten more F-16A/Bs fighter jets in addition to the 14 currently in service purchased from the United States under a $750 million Excess Defense Articles (EDA) contract. Indonesia will also contribute 20 percent of development cost for the Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) KFX next-generation stealth fighter jet.

https://thediplomat.com/2017/10/indonesia-russia-aircraft-deal-to-be-signed-in-november/

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

_President Tito and President Soekarrno greeting troops at Belgrade airport, Yugoslavia._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

madokafc said:


> View attachment 429521
> 
> View attachment 429522
> 
> View attachment 429523
> 
> View attachment 429524
> 
> View attachment 429525
> 
> View attachment 429526
> View attachment 429527


Willys still in use?


----------



## MarveL

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Willys still in use?



that one for the theatrical purposes only.


----------



## Star Bugs

Lagi2x kayak tahun lalu nonton HUT TNI di TV, kru kamera bingung fokusnya kemana. Padahal mereka tinggal ikutin apa kata MC-nya. Tapi kayaknya kru kamera nggak mudheng MC ngomong apa soalnya mereka ngak tau jenis2x alutsista. Kayak nggak ada koordinasi antara acara sama kru kamera. Mengecewakan.

I was komplening about camera crews' quality in covering live military parade.




DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Willys still in use?



Ask the Dutch because they're flying Dutch flags.


----------



## mandala

FNSS/Pindad Medium Tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Star Bugs said:


> Lagi2x kayak tahun lalu nonton HUT TNI di TV, kru kamera bingung fokusnya kemana. Padahal mereka tinggal ikutin apa kata MC-nya. Tapi kayaknya kru kamera nggak mudheng MC ngomong apa soalnya mereka ngak tau jenis2x alutsista. Kayak nggak ada koordinasi antara acara sama kru kamera. Mengecewakan.



Nonton dimana? TvOne? sucks... Kompas agak mendingan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

TVRI malah mendingan lho


----------



## mandala

Pandur II 8x8 IFV ARES UT30MK2 gunner sight.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Rencana mass production medium tank baru 2020 ya.... hmmm, sabar.. sabar...


----------



## mandala

pr1v4t33r said:


> Rencana mass production medium tank baru 2020 ya.... hmmm, sabar.. sabar...


Antara Dirut dan anak buah bertolak belakang pernyataannya. Dirut bilang tahun 2018. Windu bilang 2020.

"Direktur Utama Pindad Abraham Mose mengatakan pihaknya telah menggelar sarasehan atas keberhasilan perusahaan dalam mengembankan produk barunya ini di Bandung.

Untuk tahap awal, Pindad berencana mulai memproduksi medium tank ini sebanyak 100 unit pda 2018. Semua tank itu akan diperuntukkan bagi TNI."

https://www.pindad.com/pindad-bakal-produksi-100-medium-tank-di-2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Dirut maksudnya 2018 produksi prototipe kedua kali..... hehehehe....
yg ane penasaran sekarang itu mesin medium tank itu caterpilar model mana? Berapa horse power?
ane beranggapan ini tank harusnya jangan mentok di 20 hp / ton, klo bisa lebih.
Cv90 105 aja bisa 25hp/ton


----------



## Star Bugs

pr1v4t33r said:


> Nonton dimana? TvOne? sucks... Kompas agak mendingan..



Kompas TV mas. Udah pindah2x channel tetep aja blo'on semua.


----------



## Nike

*PROTOTIPE ‘CORNER SHOT’ TELAH DIUJI KOPASSUS*
5 OCTOBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC 1 COMMENT





_Panglima TNI Jenderal Gatot Nurmantyo memeriksa Corner Shot. (Indopos)_

Beberapa alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista) model uji terpajang di Politeknik Angkatan Darat (Poltekad), Desa Pendem, Kecamatan Junrejo, Kota Batu, Jawa Timur (Jatim), kemarin (4/10). Alutsista model uji itu bukan diproduksi negara lain seperti Amerika Serikat (AS), Rusia, Israel maupun bangsa lain yang dikenal jago memproduksi senjata.

Tapi alutsista model uji tersebut dirancang mahasiswa dan dosen Poltekad. Selain berani bersaing soal kecanggihan, harga perkiraan produksi jauh lebih murah jika dibandingkan impor. Ini bisa menjadi kado istimewa HU TNI ke-72 yang jatuh pada hari ini (5/10). Itu salah satunya _corner shot _atau senjata sudut yang pada ujung larasnya dapat dibengkokkan ke kiri-kanan dengan dilengkapi wireless mini DVR camera, flashlight dan pointer. Kemudian, robot tempur lemjiantek versi III (RTLV3), rudal rolex (robot latih experimen), dan mortir granat.

”Ini (_corner shot_, Red) bisa dibilang lebih (unggul, Red) dibandingkan buatan Israel,” kata Kepala Laboratorium Jurusan Balistik Poltekad Kapten Arh M. Ali ditemui di sela-sela menjalankan tugas, kemarin.

Menurut dia, inspirasi riset _corner shot_ tersebut dari alutsista tentara Israel. Sengaja diproduksi untuk menumpas teroris atau senjata antiteroris. Namun, model uji milik Poltekad tersebut diklaim lebih unggul dibandingkan buatan Israel.

Jangkauannya atau dibelokkan ke kanan atau ke kiri bisa mencapai 80 derajat atau 160 derajat. Sementara _corner shot_ buatan Israel hanya menjangkau 60 derajat atau 120 derajat. Dari segi penggunaan senjata, buatan Poltekad lebih fleksibel untuk diletakkan empat jenis pistol antara lain G2 Combat, G2 Elit, G17 Glock dan FN. Sementara buatan Israel hanya untuk satu senjata tiap _corner shot_.

”Dari segi harga juga lebih murah buatan Poltekad. Satu senjata hanya berkisar Rp 30- Rp 40 juta. Kalau impor menghabiskan dana Rp 175 juta per unit,” terang pria kelahiran Madura ini.

Ali memaparkan, _corner shot_ tersebut sudah diuji oleh Komando Pasukan Khusus (Kopasus) di Batujajar, Bandung, Jawa Barat. Bahkan, saat ini telah proses uji kualitas dari Litbanghan (Penelitian dan Pengembangan Pertahanan) Pusat untuk diuji kelayakan produksi masal.

Namun, dari hasil uji Kopassus tersebut ada beberapa hal yang harus disempurnakan, misalnya tentang berat _corner shot_. Ali memaparkan, Kopassus menginginkan agar didesain lebih ringan. Saat ini beratnya 3,5 kilogram (kg). Saran pasukan elit TNI itu diharapkan bisa menjadi sekitar 2 kg. ”Ke depan akan kami sempurnakan dengan serba otomatis (menentukan arah bidikan, Red), saat ini masih sistem manual,” ungkapnya.

_Sumber : Indopos_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> *PROTOTIPE ‘CORNER SHOT’ TELAH DIUJI KOPASSUS*
> 5 OCTOBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC 1 COMMENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Panglima TNI Jenderal Gatot Nurmantyo memeriksa Corner Shot. (Indopos)
> Sumber : Indopos_



They are using old photo - Agus Supriatna still the air force chief of staff.


----------



## katarabhumi

Star Bugs said:


> Lagi2x kayak tahun lalu nonton HUT TNI di TV, kru kamera bingung fokusnya kemana. Padahal mereka tinggal ikutin apa kata MC-nya. Tapi kayaknya kru kamera nggak mudheng MC ngomong apa soalnya mereka ngak tau jenis2x alutsista. Kayak nggak ada koordinasi antara acara sama kru kamera. Mengecewakan.



At least you're lucky.. I didn't even have a chance to see it live. TV at home was occupied by viewer of Indian soap operas  . Thank God for Youtube clips.

Our president however is probably not all that lucky as he was "forced" to walk to the event. 

++++

*Indonesia President Joko Widodo forced to walk 2km to avoid traffic jam*

JAKARTA (AFP) - Indonesia's notorious traffic congestion was on display for the world Thursday (Oct 5) after the country's president was forced to walk 2km through the scorching heat to attend a military parade.

The country's traffic nightmares were aptly illustrated when President Joko Widodo had to walk more than 2km to attend a ceremony marking the 72nd anniversary of the Indonesian military's founding.

He and senior government officials were held up by gridlock as they approached the military parade in Cilegon, a port city about two-and-a-half hours drive from the capital Jakarta, the presidential palace said.

After a 30-minute wait, "the president then decided from inside the car that he would walk," his guard Ili Dasili said in a statement.

National police chief Tito Karnavian, who was also stuck in the jam, joined the president.

Video footage shows the president walking with a phalanx of security personnel while spectators yell and chant his name.

The president's unorthodox entrance wasn't lost on social media users, who questioned why the leader of South-east Asia's largest economy was compelled to walk to the event.

"How come the president walked for 2km to the military anniversary location, why didn't they give him the privilege of vacating the road or taking him in a helicopter?" Twitter user @Pujithegooners wrote.

http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se...idodo-forced-to-walk-2km-to-avoid-traffic-jam

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

katarabhumi said:


> At least you're lucky.. I didn't even have a chance to see it live. TV at home was occupied by viewer of Indian soap operas  . Thank God for Youtube clips.
> 
> Our president however is probably not all that lucky as he was "forced" to walk to the event.
> 
> ++++
> 
> *Indonesia President Joko Widodo forced to walk 2km to avoid traffic jam*
> 
> JAKARTA (AFP) - Indonesia's notorious traffic congestion was on display for the world Thursday (Oct 5) after the country's president was forced to walk 2km through the scorching heat to attend a military parade.
> 
> The country's traffic nightmares were aptly illustrated when President Joko Widodo had to walk more than 2km to attend a ceremony marking the 72nd anniversary of the Indonesian military's founding.
> 
> He and senior government officials were held up by gridlock as they approached the military parade in Cilegon, a port city about two-and-a-half hours drive from the capital Jakarta, the presidential palace said.
> 
> After a 30-minute wait, "the president then decided from inside the car that he would walk," his guard Ili Dasili said in a statement.
> 
> National police chief Tito Karnavian, who was also stuck in the jam, joined the president.
> 
> Video footage shows the president walking with a phalanx of security personnel while spectators yell and chant his name.
> 
> The president's unorthodox entrance wasn't lost on social media users, who questioned why the leader of South-east Asia's largest economy was compelled to walk to the event.
> 
> "How come the president walked for 2km to the military anniversary location, why didn't they give him the privilege of vacating the road or taking him in a helicopter?" Twitter user @Pujithegooners wrote.
> 
> http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se...idodo-forced-to-walk-2km-to-avoid-traffic-jam
> 
> .



People do love our armed forces thats why they flocking to attend the anniversary, and this will set many examples for future leader....

Bahasa, but the story is great Ken. Conboy is one of the most peculiar writer in his field

*‘James Bond’ Indonesia Dilatih CIA dan Mossad*
“Ia tak pernah tersenyum, tak pernah tertawa, dan tak pernah mau wanita.”

Ilustrasi: Edi Wahyono

Kamis, 5 Oktober 2017
Sebulan setelah Jepang mengibarkan bendera putih dalam Perang Dunia II, Frederick E Crockett tiba di Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, pada 15 September 1945. Crockett datang dengan menumpang kapal perang Inggris, HMS Cumberland. Di bawah payung Operasi Everest, tugas Crockett di Jakarta hanya dua, yakni membantu pemulangan tentara Amerika Serikat yang ditawan Jepang dan membuka kantor intelijen.

Crockett merupakan perwira dalam Office of Strategic Service (OSS). Selama Perang Dunia II, OSS bertugas mengumpulkan informasi intelijen untuk menopang operasi militer Amerika dan negara-negara Sekutu. OSS inilah yang beberapa tahun kemudian bersalin nama menjadi Central Intelligence Agency (CIA).

Setelah Perang Dunia II usai, OSS berniat membuka stasiun intelijen di tiga kota di Asia Tenggara: Jakarta, Saigon (kini Ho Chi Minh City), dan Singapura. Operasi tiga stasiun ini ada di bawah kendali Kolonel John G Coughlin, yang berbasis di Kandy, Sri Lanka. Coughlin punya rencana besar di Asia Tenggara. Dia berniat menempatkan 85 intel di Singapura.

“Untuk apa kalian menempatkan orang sebanyak itu?” pejabat dinas intelijen Inggris bertanya kepada Coughlin, dikutip William J Rust dalam artikelnya_Transitioning into CIA: The Strategic Services Unit in Indonesia_. Lantaran protes Inggris, dia memangkas angka itu jadi tinggal 20 orang untuk seluruh Asia Tenggara. Masing-masing stasiun paling tidak terdiri atas empat orang dengan spesialisasi espionase, kontra-intelijen dan riset analisis. Menurut Coughlin, “Dengan tim yang kecil, kita tak akan menarik perhatian orang.”

Untuk stasiun intelijen Jakarta, selain Crockett, jebolan Universitas Harvard dan mantan perwira Angkatan Laut, ada lagi Jane Foster, seniman yang sudah punya pengalaman lumayan lama di bagian propaganda OSS. Jane juga lumayan paham bahasa dan budaya Indonesia. Dua orang lagi pembantu Crockett adalah Richard F Staples dan John E Beltz, keduanya prajurit Angkatan Laut Amerika. Sebagai kantor sementara, mereka menempati dua kamar Hotel des Indes, di kawasan Harmoni, Jakarta Pusat.

Pada akhir September 1945, ditemani seorang perwira intelijen Angkatan Laut Amerika, Jane menemui Presiden Sukarno di kediaman Menteri Luar Negeri Achmad Soebardjo. Intel-intel Amerika itu menekankan bahwa mereka hanya berniat mengumpulkan informasi. Dari bulan ke bulan, jumlah intel Amerika di Jakarta makin banyak. Salah satu tokoh kunci pada masa-masa awal operasi Dinas Intelijen Amerika di Indonesia adalah Robert Koke. Dia punya hotel di Bali dan lumayan pandai bercakap Melayu. 





Markas CIA
*Foto: dok. ChicagoTribune*

Saat intel-intel Amerika ini mulai beroperasi di Jakarta, badan intelijen Indonesia baru didirikan. Adalah Zulkifli Lubis, lulusan pertama sekolah intelijen yang dibikin oleh penjajah Jepang di Tangerang, yang jadi pelopornya. Zulkifli sempat ditempatkan Jepang di Singapura selama sekitar setahun.

Setelah Jepang menyerah pada Agustus 1945, Zulkifli kembali ke Jakarta. Ide besarnya menciptakan kemampuan intelijen bagi negara baru mendapat dukungan dari dua perwira militer Jepang, Yanagawa dan Yamazaki. "Saya menganggap untuk setiap gerakan apa pun, intelijen penting dan harus ada," ujar Zulkifli seperti yang dikutip dari buku_Senarai Kiprah Sejarah_. Dia membentuk Badan Istimewa, yang anggotanya dibatasi 40 mantan perwira Pembela Tanah Air (Peta) dari seluruh Jawa dan bekas informan Jepang di Jakarta. Mereka dididik dasar-dasar intelijen di asrama pelayaran di kawasan Pasar Ikan.

Kepada murid-muridnya ini, Zulkifli menekankan bahwa mengabdi sebagai intelijen itu harus tanpa pamrih. Total pengabdian jadi hal mutlak. "TNI masih bisa dapat bintang, naik pangkat, dan kalau mati dimakamkan di makam pahlawan. Kalau intelijen tidak boleh begitu. Dia harus betul-betul mengabdi, semata-mata untuk negara dan orang banyak," kata Zulkifli.

** * **

Sejak awal dinas intelijen Indonesia beroperasi, sudah ada ‘jejak’ CIA. Pada 1952, Duta Besar Amerika Serikat untuk Indonesia saat itu, Merle Cochran, memberi penawaran pelatihan rahasia bagi para kader intelijen Departemen Pertahanan. Syaratnya, pemerintah Indonesia harus menolak kehadiran komunis di Indonesia.

Kenneth J Conboy dalam bukunya, _Intel: Inside Indonesia's Intelligence Service_, menulis, kepada Bung Hatta dan Menteri Pertahanan Sultan Hamengku Buwono IX, Cochran menjanjikan para kader ini akan bisa menjadi kekuatan gerilya apabila terjadi serangan komunis asal China di Asia Tenggara. Bujukan Cochran berhasil meluluhkan Hatta dan Sultan. Terlebih lagi Cochran menyanggupi bantuan akan diberikan diam-diam.

Menurut Kenneth, peserta angkatan pertama kursus intelijen dari CIA itu sebanyak 17 orang. Mereka diseleksi dari 50 orang pemuda usia 20-an tahun oleh Soemitro Kolopaking, bekas Bupati Banjarnegara, yang dikenal dekat dengan Bung Hatta. Tri Sedjati Kolopaking, anak Soemitro, mengatakan ayahnya tak pernah bercerita soal perannya dalam kursus intel CIA itu. Begitu pula anak Wakil Presiden Hatta, Gemala Hatta. "Ayah hanya cerita pernah menyiapkan pendidikan untuk diplomat muda, soal pelatihan intel nggak pernah. Mungkin karena rahasia, ya," ujar Gemala kepada*detikX* beberapa hari lalu.

Menjelang akhir 1952, di tengah pekatnya gelap malam, para calon intel itu naik kapal dagang Maria Elisa, yang buang sauh di lepas pantai Semarang, Jawa Tengah. Setelah menerjang ganasnya lautan selama tiga hari, kapal dengan awak berkebangsaan Jepang itu tiba di Selat Makassar. Tak berapa lama sebuah pesawat amfibi PBY Catalina mendarat dan mendekati kapal dagang itu. 

*Baca Juga : Zulkifli dan Penggranatan Cikini*





Sebuah kamera robot yang disediakan oleh CIA.
*Foto: KennethJ Conboy, dalam buku Intel: InsideIndonesia's Intelligence Service*

Rata-rata calon intel Indonesia ini belum pernah naik pesawat. “Perut kami serasa dikocok-kocok,” ujar salah satu calon intel itu. Pesawat yang dioperasikan Civil Air Transport (CAT) di bawah kendali Dinas Intelijen Amerika Serikat (CIA) itu membawa mereka ke Pangkalan Udara Clark, Filipina. Pada malam itu pula, mereka kembali diterbangkan ke Pulau Saipan, sebuah pulau di bagian barat Samudra Pasifik.

Di pulau yang dikuasai Amerika Serikat sejak 1950 itu, CIA mendirikan pusat pelatihan Saipan Training Station dengan nama samaran Naval Technical Training Unit untuk melatih para anggota dinas intelijen dan pasukan khusus dari berbagai negara yang sepaham. Gilbert Layton, veteran Perang Dunia II, menjadi instruktur para calon agen intelijen Indonesia.

Kartono Kadri, calon intel asal Magelang, saat diwawancarai Kenneth menuturkan perintah pertama dari Gilbert adalah semua benda yang berhubungan dengan negara asal mereka harus disingkirkan. Mereka pun mendapat panggilan ala Amerika untuk memudahkan komunikasi dengan instruktur.

Tiga bulan mereka tinggal di Saipan. Latihan paramiliter dan komunikasi morse menjadi santapan mereka setiap hari. “Saya menembakkan peluru lebih banyak di sini dibanding lima tahun masa revolusi,” ujar salah satu calon intel. Siswa yang menonjol diberi keahlian khusus peralatan dan metode analisis intelijen. 

Setelah kembali ke Indonesia pada Februari 1953, mereka menghadap Soemitro dan dikumpulkan dalam organisasi bernama Firma Ksatria. Alumni Saipan ini dikirim ke pelbagai tempat untuk tugas intelijen. Kartono alias Shorty dikirim ke Pontianak, Kalimantan Barat, untuk mempelajari dan berusaha menarik simpati komunitas keturunan Tionghoa. 

Dianggap sukses, proyek kursus intelijen CIA dilanjutkan lagi pada pertengahan 1953. Pelatihan gelombang kedua ini diikuti 19 pemuda. Sayangnya, situasi politik dalam negeri yang tidak stabil membuat dinas intelijen Indonesia telantar. Keahlian intelijen para pemuda lulusan kursus intel CIA ini akhirnya tak terpakai. Beberapa dari mereka kemudian memilih kembali kuliah atau menjadi pegawai di beberapa departemen. Pada masa-masa itu, hubungan Indonesia dengan Amerika sempat memburuk.

Rezim berganti, haluan politik luar negeri berubah. Sejak awal berkuasa, Presiden Soeharto sudah merasakan perlunya dinas intelijen yang kuat di Indonesia. CIA kembali datang menawarkan bantuan uang dan pelatihan. Perwira Intelijen di Polisi Militer, Kolonel Nicklany Soedardjo, berperan besar dalam hal ini. Nicklany, yang menjabat Wakil Asisten Intelijen Kopkamtib (Komando Operasi Pemulihan Keamanan dan Ketertiban) dan pernah menjalani pendidikan di Fort Gordon, Amerika, pada 1961, mengusulkan perlunya dibentuk unit baru untuk menangani kontra-intelijen asing kepada sejumlah petinggi Detasemen Pelaksana Intelijen Polisi Militer (Den Pintel Pom).

Komandan Den Pintel Pom Mayor Nuril Rachman menyiapkan 10 perwira aktif dan 50 sipil. Unit inilah yang menjadi Satuan Khusus Pelaksana Intelijen atau Satsus Pintel dan kemudian dipendekkan menjadi Satuan Khusus Intelijen atau Satsus Intel. Menurut Nuril, unit ini akan membutuhkan anggaran lumayan besar. 





Very Pelenkahu (kiri) dengan penasihat Israel di Cipayung, 1971.
*Foto: KennethJ Conboy, dalam buku Intel: InsideIndonesia's Intelligence Service*

Nicklany menenangkannya. "Jangan khawatir, kalian akan mendapatkannya," ujar Kolonel Nicklany. Pada 1966, kepala stasiun CIA di Jakarta adalah Clarence ‘Ed’ Barbier, mantan intel Angkatan Laut Amerika. Tak lama setelah Ed Barbier ‘mampir’ ke Markas Besar Polisi Militer, bantuan pun datang. 

Ken Conboy menulis, hingga akhir 1968, Amerika memberikan bantuan keuangan secara rahasia untuk menggaji 60 personel, kendaraan untuk pengintaian, biaya sewa rumah aman di Jalan Jatinegara Timur Jakarta Timur, _tape recorder_ mutakhir merek Sony TC-800, serta peralatan penyadap telepon QTC-11. Tak hanya dana operasi, CIA juga mengirimkan instruktur seniornya Richard Fortin pada September 1969 untuk memberikan pelatihan teknik pengintaian dasar selama dua minggu.

Rupanya bukan hanya CIA yang bermurah hati kepada Satsus Intel. Dinas Intelijen Luar Negeri Inggris MI6 juga mengirimkan agennya sebagai instruktur. Dinas intelijen Israel yang kondang, Mossad, ikut ‘menyumbang’ intelnya untuk mendidik para agen Satsus Intel.

Pada November 1970, Anthony Tingle tiba di Jakarta dengan paspor Inggris. "Tingle sebenarnya seorang brigadir Israel berusia 50 tahun dan bekerja untuk Mossad," Conboy menulis. Tak mudah mendapatkan izin untuk seorang instruktur Israel karena Indonesia tak memiliki hubungan diplomatik. Nicklany mengabaikan persoalan sensitif itu dan mengambil risiko. "Kita mendatangkan instruktur Israel karena mereka yang terbaik di dunia," Nicklany menjelaskan kepada seorang perwira Satsus Intel.

Tingle mengajarkan bagaimana intel menyamarkan identitas selama empat pekan di Cipayung. Intel Mossad itu mengajar dengan sangat serius, dingin, tanpa lelucon sama sekali. “Ia tak pernah tersenyum, tak pernah tertawa, dan tak pernah mau wanita,” salah seorang muridnya, Very Pelenkahu, menuturkan kepada Conboy. “Dan saya belajar lebih banyak darinya dibanding dari instruktur mana pun.”

Pada Februari 1973, Mossad mengirim pelatih keduanya untuk memberikan pelatihan kontraspionase dan bagaimana menggunakan agen dalam melakukan kegiatan kontra-intelijen. Peserta kelas kedua ini seluruhnya dari Satsus Intel.

Hubungan dengan Mossad ini lumayan awet juga. Pada 1983, seorang penasihat Israel datang ke Jakarta untuk mengajarkan teknik intelijen kepada lima intel yang akan ditempatkan di luar negeri. Salah seorang peserta menuturkan, dia sampai 15 kali diajak ke hotel. Hingga satu kali sang instruktur menunjuk seseorang yang duduk seorang diri di lobi. 

“Saya hanya diberi waktu 15 menit untuk mengarang cerita, memperkenalkan diri, dan meyakinkan orang itu untuk bertemu kembali di lobi jam tujuh malam…. Jika si target menunggu saya malam itu, berarti saya berhasil,” seorang mantan pejabat Badan Intelijen Negara menuturkan. 

https://x.detik.com/detail/intermeso/20171005/James-Bond-Indonesia-Dilatih-CIA-dan-Mossad/index.php

Paragraf terakhir mirip adegan di The Bourne....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

*Pencak Silat demo and attractions at TNI 72nd anniversary*











.


----------



## Krakatau Class

Star Bugs said:


> Lagi2x kayak tahun lalu nonton HUT TNI di TV, kru kamera bingung fokusnya kemana. Padahal mereka tinggal ikutin apa kata MC-nya. Tapi kayaknya kru kamera nggak mudheng MC ngomong apa soalnya mereka ngak tau jenis2x alutsista. Kayak nggak ada koordinasi antara acara sama kru kamera. Mengecewakan.
> 
> I was komplening about camera crews' quality in covering live military parade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the Dutch because they're flying Dutch flags.



I have same thought with you and also I noticed and found the MCs tone and voice everytime they describing the weapon and action were very annoying. Like when they're cheering, 'Apacheeeeeeeeee..'
They want to sound patriotic and cheerful but they didn't. They did a lot of wrong pronunciations also even for a simple Indonesian words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Diduga Menyusup Acara HUT TNI, Dua Tentara AS Diamankan

_POM TNI mengamankan dua Warga Negara Amerika Serikat (AS) saat perayaaan HUT TNI Ke-72 di Dermaga PT Indah Kiat, Cilegon, Banten, Kamis (5/10)._






_Diduga warga negara AS yang merupakan anggota militer itu ingin menyusup ditengah acara perayaan HUT TNI._

Awalnya pada pukul 13.00 WIB, Bais TNI mendapati adanya WNA di sekitar acara perayaan. Dalam proses introgasi, diketahui kedua WNA itu, datang ke Indonesia melalui Bandara Soekarno-Hatta menggunakan Visa On Arrival pada tanggal 15 September 2017 lalu. Keduanya mengaku tinggal di Hotel Ritz Carlton Jakarta.

Saat ditanyakan mengenai tujuan ke daerah Cilegon, keduanya mengaku hanya sekedar berjalan jalan.

Meski tidak ditemukan pelanggaran keimigrasian atau dokumen keimigrasian, kedua WNA itu tetap mendapat kawalan menuju Jakarta. Pihak TNI juga berkoordinasi dengan kedutaan Amerika mengenai keberadaan dua warga AS di Cilegon. 

Selain itu, _atas tindakan dua anggota militer AS tersebut, TNI akan memberikan teguran keras kepada kesatuan dua anggota militer AS lantaran diduga melakukan penyusupan di wilayah tempat dilaksanakan HUT TNI._

_http://keamanan.rmol.co/read/2017/1...usup-Acara-HUT-TNI,-Dua-Tentara-AS-Diamankan-_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Diduga Menyusup Acara HUT TNI, Dua Tentara AS Diamankan
> 
> _POM TNI mengamankan dua Warga Negara Amerika Serikat (AS) saat perayaaan HUT TNI Ke-72 di Dermaga PT Indah Kiat, Cilegon, Banten, Kamis (5/10)._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Diduga warga negara AS yang merupakan anggota militer itu ingin menyusup ditengah acara perayaan HUT TNI._
> 
> Awalnya pada pukul 13.00 WIB, Bais TNI mendapati adanya WNA di sekitar acara perayaan. Dalam proses introgasi, diketahui kedua WNA itu, datang ke Indonesia melalui Bandara Soekarno-Hatta menggunakan Visa On Arrival pada tanggal 15 September 2017 lalu. Keduanya mengaku tinggal di Hotel Ritz Carlton Jakarta.
> 
> Saat ditanyakan mengenai tujuan ke daerah Cilegon, keduanya mengaku hanya sekedar berjalan jalan.
> 
> Meski tidak ditemukan pelanggaran keimigrasian atau dokumen keimigrasian, kedua WNA itu tetap mendapat kawalan menuju Jakarta. Pihak TNI juga berkoordinasi dengan kedutaan Amerika mengenai keberadaan dua warga AS di Cilegon.
> 
> Selain itu, _atas tindakan dua anggota militer AS tersebut, TNI akan memberikan teguran keras kepada kesatuan dua anggota militer AS lantaran diduga melakukan penyusupan di wilayah tempat dilaksanakan HUT TNI._
> 
> _http://keamanan.rmol.co/read/2017/1...usup-Acara-HUT-TNI,-Dua-Tentara-AS-Diamankan-_



Contoh humint gagal


----------



## mandala

P6 ATAV.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Bugs

pr1v4t33r said:


> Diduga Menyusup Acara HUT TNI, Dua Tentara AS Diamankan
> 
> _POM TNI mengamankan dua Warga Negara Amerika Serikat (AS) saat perayaaan HUT TNI Ke-72 di Dermaga PT Indah Kiat, Cilegon, Banten, Kamis (5/10)._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Diduga warga negara AS yang merupakan anggota militer itu ingin menyusup ditengah acara perayaan HUT TNI._
> 
> Awalnya pada pukul 13.00 WIB, Bais TNI mendapati adanya WNA di sekitar acara perayaan. Dalam proses introgasi, diketahui kedua WNA itu, datang ke Indonesia melalui Bandara Soekarno-Hatta menggunakan Visa On Arrival pada tanggal 15 September 2017 lalu. Keduanya mengaku tinggal di Hotel Ritz Carlton Jakarta.
> 
> Saat ditanyakan mengenai tujuan ke daerah Cilegon, keduanya mengaku hanya sekedar berjalan jalan.
> 
> Meski tidak ditemukan pelanggaran keimigrasian atau dokumen keimigrasian, kedua WNA itu tetap mendapat kawalan menuju Jakarta. Pihak TNI juga berkoordinasi dengan kedutaan Amerika mengenai keberadaan dua warga AS di Cilegon.
> 
> Selain itu, _atas tindakan dua anggota militer AS tersebut, TNI akan memberikan teguran keras kepada kesatuan dua anggota militer AS lantaran diduga melakukan penyusupan di wilayah tempat dilaksanakan HUT TNI._
> 
> _http://keamanan.rmol.co/read/2017/1...usup-Acara-HUT-TNI,-Dua-Tentara-AS-Diamankan-_



Oh? WNA dilarang masuk ya? Masuk sana harus tunjukin KTP?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

pr1v4t33r said:


> Diduga Menyusup Acara HUT TNI, Dua Tentara AS Diamankan
> 
> _POM TNI mengamankan dua Warga Negara Amerika Serikat (AS) saat perayaaan HUT TNI Ke-72 di Dermaga PT Indah Kiat, Cilegon, Banten, Kamis (5/10)._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Diduga warga negara AS yang merupakan anggota militer itu ingin menyusup ditengah acara perayaan HUT TNI._
> 
> Awalnya pada pukul 13.00 WIB, Bais TNI mendapati adanya WNA di sekitar acara perayaan. Dalam proses introgasi, diketahui kedua WNA itu, datang ke Indonesia melalui Bandara Soekarno-Hatta menggunakan Visa On Arrival pada tanggal 15 September 2017 lalu. Keduanya mengaku tinggal di Hotel Ritz Carlton Jakarta.
> 
> Saat ditanyakan mengenai tujuan ke daerah Cilegon, keduanya mengaku hanya sekedar berjalan jalan.
> 
> Meski tidak ditemukan pelanggaran keimigrasian atau dokumen keimigrasian, kedua WNA itu tetap mendapat kawalan menuju Jakarta. Pihak TNI juga berkoordinasi dengan kedutaan Amerika mengenai keberadaan dua warga AS di Cilegon.
> 
> Selain itu, _atas tindakan dua anggota militer AS tersebut, TNI akan memberikan teguran keras kepada kesatuan dua anggota militer AS lantaran diduga melakukan penyusupan di wilayah tempat dilaksanakan HUT TNI._
> 
> _http://keamanan.rmol.co/read/2017/1...usup-Acara-HUT-TNI,-Dua-Tentara-AS-Diamankan-_



They should be invited to join the people to watch. In fact, is there any secret at all? Perhaps, they genuinely want to have fun and watch the show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Lapan LIPI doing reverse engineering project Of Maverick missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Silahtar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*PEMERINTAH DIMINTA LEBIH BANYAK LIBATKAN SWASTA UNTUK PERKUAT ALUTSISTA*
6 OCTOBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC 1 COMMENT




_KRI Teluk Bintuni 520 (Istimewa)_

Pemerintah diminta lebih banyak melibatkan peran perusahaan swasta dalam negeri untuk memperkuat alat utama sistem pertahanan (Alutsista), khususnya melalui pengadaan armada-armada penunjangnya.

Sebab, saat ini industri pendukung proyek-proyek alutsista juga sudah mulai berkembang dan memiliki kemampuan untuk memasok kebutuhan dalam rangka mendukung akselerasi industri alutsista di dalam negeri.

Direktur The National Maritim Indonesia (Namarin) Siswanto Rusdi mengakui saat ini pemerintah sudah mulai memberikan kesempatan kepada swasta nasional untuk terlibat dalam membangun alat penunjang alutsista.

Misalnya sejumlah kapal milik TNI telah banyak yang dibangun oleh galangan kapal swasta nasional seperti oleh PT Caputra Mitra Sejati, PT Palindo Marine, PT Daya Radar Utama, PT Tesco, dan sebagainya. “Tetapi jumlahnya masih sedikit,” katanya saat dihubungi.

Menurut dia, jumlah galangan kapal di Indonesia saat ini tercatat lebih dari 200 perusahaan yang tersebar dari Sabang hingga Merauke. Tetapi yang baru terlibat di industri alutsista masih dibawah 10%. “Kemampuan mereka saya fikir sudah mumpuni,” katanya.

Pada puncak peringatan HUT TNI yang ke-72 di Cilegon, Provinsi Banten pada 5 Oktober 2017, sejumlah alutsistsa diperlihatkan. Diantara produk swasta nasional yang menyerap komponen dalam negeri adalah kapal Angkut Tank KRI Teluk Bintuni.

Kapal tersebut dibangun dengan menggunakan tenaga kerja lokal serta menggunakan komponen-komponen produksi perusahaan dalam negeri yang sebesar-besarnya seperti windlass, crane, tank turntable yang merupakan produk PT Pindad (Persero).

Kemudian AC dan MSB/BCC yang merupakan buatan produk PT Teknik Tadakara Sumberkarya di Surabaya, plat kapal produk PT Krakatau Steel (Persero), Brecket buatan Barata, kabel buatan PT Kabelindo dan pintu serta jendela produk Sahabat Tegal.

Siswanto menilai pelibatan swasta bisa diperbesar dengan meningkatkan kerja sama antara BUMN dan BUMS seperti pengerjaan satu proyek kapal dilakukan bersama-sama. “Ini juga untuk meningkatkan skill BUMS agar lebih siap mengembangkan industri alutsista,” ujarnya.

_Sumber : Antara_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Just passing by to congrates you for the new MT

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Star Bugs said:


> Oh? WNA dilarang masuk ya? Masuk sana harus tunjukin KTP?



Mungkin beda perlakuan, karena mereka kan militer aktif. Terus gerak-geriknya mencurigakan mungkin... who knows..


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Kaplan MT Medium Tank during the military parade in Indonesia, October 5, 2017 (Source picture Daily Sabah)*


* First public appearance for Kaplan MT Medium Tank Indonesia *

First public appearance for the *Kaplan MT Medium Tank* during a military parade in Indonesia for the National Armed Forces Day. Turkey and Indonesia initiated the project to develop Medium tank in 2014. The conceptual design of the Kaplan MT has been completed and reveals during Indo Defense 2016, International Tri-Service Defence Expo & Forum which was held in Indonesia from the 2 to 5 November 2016.

The first prototype of the *KAPLAN MT Medium Tank*, designed and developed in Turkey by leading Indonesian armored vehicle manufacturer PT Pindad and the *Turkish Company FNSS*, was exported to Indonesia in September. The Kaplan MT was developed to response a request from the Indonesian armed forces for new medium tank.

The first prototype of the Kaplan MT Medium Tank was unveiled during IDEF, the Turkish defense exhibition in May 2017. The vehicle is under development by the Company FNSS from Turkey and Indonesian company PT Pindad.

The Kaplan MT is fitted with a Belgian *CMI* Cockerill® 3105 two-man turret armed with an high-pressure 105 mm Cockerill gun and an advanced autoloader. Thanks to this turret, the KAPLAN MT has high firepower power despite its relatively low weight.

The vehicle’s power pack is equipped with capacity cooling pack and fuel tanks. The cooling pack is cooled by an intelligent software driven hydraulic fan for optimum torque extraction and fuel economy, and two separate fuel tanks provide a minimum operating range of 45 0km. An auxiliary power unit enables turret operation when vehicle engine is not running by charging battery system. Advanced battery monitoring system is also equipped for optimum power management and silent watch capabilities.

The Kaplan MT provides ballistic and mine protection Level 4 (STANAG 4569) firing of small arms 14.5 mm AP caliber on 360°, 155mm shell splinter at 30 m and mine explosion of 10 kg TNT under the track and the floor. It can be fitted with add-on armour to increase protection to Level 5 (STANAG 4569) protection against 25mm APDS-T (Armor Piercing Discarding Sabot - Tracer) ammunition.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## umigami

Zarvan said:


>



Perasaan ane aja ato di foto ini hullnya kok mendongak sekali ya. Di foto2 lain kok kelihatannya bagian depannya naik banget waktu dikebut...


----------



## Var Dracon

umigami said:


> Perasaan ane aja ato di foto ini hullnya kok mendongak sekali ya. Di foto2 lain kok kelihatannya bagian depannya naik banget waktu dikebut...



Masalah sudut pandang, yg foto sebelumnya org di tanah yg foto. Yg ini mungkin drone atau kamera bertiang. Tapi memang upper front slope MT kita ini tdk dirancang curam seperti Anders atau CV90105. Mungkin utk memudahkan jika marinir ingin punya versi amfibinya.


----------



## Nike

Denel Mechem NTW 20 TNI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Bugs

pr1v4t33r said:


> Mungkin beda perlakuan, karena mereka kan militer aktif. Terus gerak-geriknya mencurigakan mungkin... who knows..



Iya sih... biarin aja diusir. Militer amrik juga usir2x orang asing.


----------



## umigami

Di youtube, kaskus, sampe sini semua pada complain slope armot harimau yg kurang miring. Klo ga perlu miring ya ga usah dipaksain lah....
Coba perhatikan type 10 jepang ato challenger 2 british. Bagian depannya juga ga miring2 amat, cukup rata malah...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

^^^ Tank macan kan pake spaced armor dengan jarak yang lumayan lebar, jadi ya gak terlalu masalah soal kemiringan armornya. Impact gak akan langsung kena hull, apalagi kalo diisi lapisan sandwich (composite) armor..




Star Bugs said:


> Kompas TV mas. Udah pindah2x channel tetep aja blo'on semua.





Krakatau Class said:


> I have same thought with you





madokafc said:


> TVRI malah mendingan lho



Nonton di Yutube aja, NetTv, full 4 jam lebih


----------



## kaka404

umigami said:


> Di youtube, kaskus, sampe sini semua pada complain slope armot harimau yg kurang miring. Klo ga perlu miring ya ga usah dipaksain lah....
> Coba perhatikan type 10 jepang ato challenger 2 british. Bagian depannya juga ga miring2 amat, cukup rata malah...





pr1v4t33r said:


> ^^^ Tank macan kan pake spaced armor dengan jarak yang lumayan lebar, jadi ya gak terlalu masalah soal kemiringan armornya. Impact gak akan langsung kena hull, apalagi kalo diisi lapisan sandwich (composite) armor..


plus the angle of composite armor can be adjusted (doesn't have to follow the hull shape






ps: oh and dont forget APFSDS exist to counter sloped armor... so... meh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

https://c.uctalks.ucweb.com/detail/...pflameefut&stat_entry=personal&comment_stat=1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Silahtar

Silahtar said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Svantana said:


> View attachment 429966
> View attachment 429967


Why cant we have the full spec one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Why cant we have the full spec one?



Show me the money

Btw i am always hope someday PT pindad can lead the development of future Main Battle Tank for Indonesian Army use in range of 60's tonnes class, having 1500HP engine from license production, sporting Rheinmetall 130 mm cannon in which currently in development (or at least license production L55 rheinmetall) , have indigenously made composite armor, BMS, APS, and other off the shelf capabilities to cut short development time and money.


----------



## Var Dracon

madokafc said:


> Show me the money
> 
> Btw i am always hope someday PT pindad can lead the development of future Main Battle Tank for Indonesian Army use in range of 60's tonnes class, having 1500HP engine from license production, sporting Rheinmetall 130 mm cannon in which currently in development (or at least license production L55 rheinmetall) , have indigenously made composite armor, BMS, APS, and other off the shelf capabilities to cut short development time and money.


There is already 140 mm cannon why bother developing 130 mm, and Russia planned to use 152 mm cannon on Armata.



kaka404 said:


> plus the angle of composite armor can be adjusted (doesn't have to follow the hull shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: oh and dont forget APFSDS exist to counter sloped armor... so... meh



Maybe even 40 mm APDS would pierce our MT to other side, considering MT thin armor. Our goal is to produce MT resistant to 30 mm fire but in result this MT just resistant to 14,5 mm mg and 25 mm APDS at front slope.
Compare it with CV90105, resistant to 14,5 mm mg all side and 30 mm APDS at front slope. And it only weighed 25 tons (compared to our MT at 35 tons). 

But the official spec is not yet released and our MT is not yet undergo ballistic and mine test.


----------



## kaka404

Var Dracon said:


> Compare it with CV90105, *resistant to 14,5 mm mg all side and 30 mm APDS at front slope*. And it only weighed 25 tons (compared to our MT at 35 tons)


a speculation with the consideration that the vehicle is given an add-on armor... so... i'm gonna go back to
my previous post:

plus the angle of composite armor can be adjusted (doesn't have to follow the hull shape)....


----------



## mandala

Information from Windu Paramarta (Designer & Sales Engineer PT Pindad) comment regarding the Pindad Medium Tank specification:

> STANAG 5
> Anti Mine Protection Level 3B & 4

https://m.facebook.com/groups/114049391991666?view=permalink&id=1386057498124176

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Var Dracon said:


> There is already 140 mm cannon why bother developing 130 mm, and Russia planned to use 152 mm cannon on Armata.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe even 40 mm APDS would pierce our MT to other side, considering MT thin armor. Our goal is to produce MT resistant to 30 mm fire but in result this MT just resistant to 14,5 mm mg and 25 mm APDS at front slope.
> Compare it with CV90105, resistant to 14,5 mm mg all side and 30 mm APDS at front slope. And it only weighed 25 tons (compared to our MT at 35 tons).
> 
> But the official spec is not yet released and our MT is not yet undergo ballistic and mine test.



Nay, i never suggest us to developing new gun. What is the point of my suggestion to use off the shelf tech if we must to developt new gun from scratch. 


https://www.defensenews.com/digital...rman-rheinmetall-works-on-new-130mm-tank-gun/

130 mm gun will be available to upgrading our Leopard 2 L44 gun in near future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Starstreak Rapid Ranger.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

kaka404 said:


> a speculation with the consideration that the vehicle is given an add-on armor... so... i'm gonna go back to
> my previous post:
> 
> plus the angle of composite armor can be adjusted (doesn't have to follow the hull shape)....



Actually, AP(FS)DS negates the use of sloping armor. They will just... penetrate. But still sloping the armor increase the thickness of armor.



madokafc said:


> Nay, i never suggest us to developing new gun. What is the point of my suggestion to use off the shelf tech if we must to developt new gun from scratch.
> 
> 
> https://www.defensenews.com/digital...rman-rheinmetall-works-on-new-130mm-tank-gun/
> 
> 130 mm gun will be available to upgrading our Leopard 2 L44 gun in near future



What makes me wonder is why German bother developing 130 mm cannon, they already build Neue Panzerkanone 140 albeit not mass produced. NATO would lost in firepower if they adopted the 130 mm instead of 140 mm, considering Russia planned on using 152 mm on their tanks.


----------



## Nike

*Heboh Transfer Rp 18,9 T Nasabah RI, Sebagian Terkait Militer*
Doni Adhitia - detikNews




Ilustrasi duit (Muhammad Ridho/detikcom)
*FOKUS BERITA:*Heboh Transfer Rp18,9 T Nasabah RI
Jakarta - Transfer duit seorang nasabah Indonesia dari Inggris ke Singapura jadi sorotan regulator keuangan Eropa dan Asia. Sebagian duit transfer itu disebut untuk kepentingan militer.

Dilansir _BBC_, regulator di Eropa dan Asia sedang menyelidiki Standard Chartered terkait transfer dana dari Guernsey (Inggris) ke Singapura milik nasabah Indonesia, yang disebut sebagian 'terkait dengan militer'. 

Baca juga: Nasabah RI Transfer Rp 18,9 Triliun, Standard Chartered Inggris Diselidiki

Transfer dana sebesar USD 1,4 miliar itu dipindahkan pada akhir 2015, sebelum Guernsey menerapkan peraturan pelaporan global untuk data pajak, Common Reporting Standard, pada awal 2016, demikian laporan_BBC_ mengutip _Bloomberg_. Proses transfer di Standard Chartered tengah diperiksa, namun pihak regulator keuangan belum menyebutkan apakah karyawan bank berkolusi dengan nasabah untuk menghindari pajak.








Ditjen Pajak RI rupanya sudah mengetahui soal transfer itu. Informasi soal transfer fantastis tersebut sedang ditindaklanjuti.

"Tentu akan kita tindaklanjuti, tetapi saya belum bisa berkomentar untuk masalah tersebut," kata Direktur P2 Humas Ditjen Pajak Hestu Yoga Saksama saat dimintai konfirmasi, Sabtu (7/10/2017). (tor/tor)
https://m.detik.com/finance/berita-...ansfer-dana-rp-189-t-ke-singapura-hindari-apa
Smell something stinky here


----------



## barjo

madokafc said:


> *Heboh Transfer Rp 18,9 T Nasabah RI, Sebagian Terkait Militer*
> Doni Adhitia - detikNews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilustrasi duit (Muhammad Ridho/detikcom)
> *FOKUS BERITA:*Heboh Transfer Rp18,9 T Nasabah RI
> Jakarta - Transfer duit seorang nasabah Indonesia dari Inggris ke Singapura jadi sorotan regulator keuangan Eropa dan Asia. Sebagian duit transfer itu disebut untuk kepentingan militer.
> 
> Dilansir _BBC_, regulator di Eropa dan Asia sedang menyelidiki Standard Chartered terkait transfer dana dari Guernsey (Inggris) ke Singapura milik nasabah Indonesia, yang disebut sebagian 'terkait dengan militer'.
> 
> Baca juga: Nasabah RI Transfer Rp 18,9 Triliun, Standard Chartered Inggris Diselidiki
> 
> Transfer dana sebesar USD 1,4 miliar itu dipindahkan pada akhir 2015, sebelum Guernsey menerapkan peraturan pelaporan global untuk data pajak, Common Reporting Standard, pada awal 2016, demikian laporan_BBC_ mengutip _Bloomberg_. Proses transfer di Standard Chartered tengah diperiksa, namun pihak regulator keuangan belum menyebutkan apakah karyawan bank berkolusi dengan nasabah untuk menghindari pajak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditjen Pajak RI rupanya sudah mengetahui soal transfer itu. Informasi soal transfer fantastis tersebut sedang ditindaklanjuti.
> 
> "Tentu akan kita tindaklanjuti, tetapi saya belum bisa berkomentar untuk masalah tersebut," kata Direktur P2 Humas Ditjen Pajak Hestu Yoga Saksama saat dimintai konfirmasi, Sabtu (7/10/2017). (tor/tor)
> https://m.detik.com/finance/berita-...ansfer-dana-rp-189-t-ke-singapura-hindari-apa
> Smell something stinky here


its huge, is it about the lonely chopper there in the hangar?


----------



## Nike

barjo said:


> its huge, is it about the lonely chopper there in the hangar?



18 T itu 1,2 billion US dollar, that sum of money is able to bought a heavy AAW frigate or one squadron worth Su 35 or 150 worth Leopard 2A7 SEP or several hundreds IFV and so on.

Its more than A single choper worth


----------



## barjo

madokafc said:


> 18 T itu 1,2 billion US dollar, that sum of money is able to bought a heavy AAW frigate or one squadron worth Su 35 or 150 worth Leopard 2A7 SEP or several hundreds IFV and so on.
> 
> Its more than A single choper worth


WTF duit ngepet sapa tuh???


----------



## Nike

Yg terakhir keren alutsistanya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike




----------



## GraveDigger388

barjo said:


> WTF duit ngepet sapa tuh???


Ane.

Jangan bilang-bilang tapi..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*MAMPUKAH TNI LINDUNGI NKRI DARI AGRESI CINA?*
7 OCTOBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC 5 COMMENTS
Ketika agresi Cina di Laut Cina Selatan kian menguat, TNI masih sibuk mengurus ancaman hantu komunisme dan separatisme. Mampukah TNI melindungi klaim teritorial Indonesia seperti yang diminta Presiden Joko Widodo?

Susi Pudjiastuti bukan figur yang dikenal gemar bermanis kata. Namun keluhannya tentang kesiapan TNI menjaga kedaulatan maritim Indonesia terdengar sayup di tengah kegaduhan soal ambisi politik Panglima Gatot Nurmantyo. “Pemerintah tidak memperbaiki sistem alutsista untuk sektor kelautan, sebaliknya malah fokus melindungi daratan,” cetusnya seperti dilansir Jakarta Post.

Keluhan menteri kelautan dan perikanan itu bukan tanpa alasan. Sejak tujuh dekade silam TNI diplot untuk melindungi kedaulatan di darat dari kekuatan kolonial dan gelombang separatisme. Hingga kini tulang punggung pertahanan Indonesia adalah Angkatan Darat, yang mengklaim 80% dari 400.000 prajurit TNI. Padahal, kata Susi, 70% wilayah Indonesia merupakan lautan.

Saat ini Angkatan Laut Indonesia punya 7 kapal fregat, 24 korvet, 4 kapal selam, 12 kapal penyapu ranjau dan 72 kapal patroli. Meski terdengar banyak, lebih dari separuh armada laut Indonesia telah berusia uzur dan harus dipensiunkan dalam beberapa tahun ke depan. Kekuatan TNI jauh berada di bawah Cina yang saat ini pun sedang giat menambah armada kapal induk, kapal berkapasitas berat, dan kapal selam untuk melindungi klaim teritorialnya di Laut Cina Selatan.

Beijing juga aktif membangun pangkalan militer di Kepulauan Spratly, termasuk landasan pacu. Menurut pengamat, Indonesia hanya punya waktu 15 menit untuk mempersiapkan pertahanan di Natuna jika Cina melancarkan serangan udara dari Laut Cina Selatan.





_Su-30 MK2 Flanker TNI AU (IMF)_
Maka pembelian alutsista untuk pertahanan udara dan laut yang dilakukan pemerintah belakangan ini ibarat setetes air di padang pasir. Agustus silam Indonesia menyepakati pembelian 11 Sukhoi SU-35 dan menerima kapal selam seberat 1.400 ton buatan Daewoo, Korea Selatan. Sementara kapal perang teranyar milik TNI adalah 4 kapal perusak berpeluru kendali kelas SIGMA yang dibeli dari Belanda lebih dari sepuluh tahun silam.

Selain keterbatasan alat, TNI juga ditengarai kerepotan menggalang ketahanan energi. Hal ini pertamakali diungkapkan ke publik oleh Wakil Menteri Energi Sumber Daya Mineral Susilo Siswoutomo pada 2013 silam. “TNI enggak punya ketahanan energi. Pesawat ada, kapal ada, tapi tidak bisa digerakkan dengan air,” ujarnya seperti dilansir Tirto.co.id.

Perlu diakui, melindungi wilayah perairan yang membentang sepanjang 5.000 kilometer dari timur ke barat bukan tugas ringan. Tugas tersebut menjadi lebih rumit ketika Cina menggunakan nelayan sipil untuk mengokohkan klaim teritorialnya atas kawasan perairan di sekitar kepulauan Natuna. Tahun 2016 silam, ketika Indonesia berusaha menangkap kapal nelayan ilegal asal Cina, Pasukan Penjaga Pantai dari negeri tirai bambu itu bereaksi cepat melindungi warganya.

Susi pernah mengklaim kerugian yang ditanggung Indonesia dari penangkapan ilegal sudah mencapai 240 trilyun Rupiah per tahun. Namun upayanya menghalau nelayan asing terbentur keterbatasan alat. “Fasilitas yang ada sangat terbatas. Kita hanya punya beberapa kapal patroli kecil,” imbuh sang menteri.

Ancaman dari Laut Cina Selatan bukan satu-satunya tantangan yang harus dihadapi Indonesia. Sejak beberapa tahun silam TNI AL juga sibuk mengawasi perairan di sekitar Laut Sulu dan Celebes untuk meredam geliat terorisme yang sedang mengakar di Filipina. Provinsi Sulawesi Utara hanya berjarak 300km dari Mindanao yang sering didera terorisme lintas batas.

Sebab itu pula polemik seputar hak politik TNI dinilai tiba pada saat yang tidak tepat. “Sampai kapanpun juga kita harus waspada terhadap upaya dari luar yang merongrong keutuhan wilayah Indonesia,” kata Presiden Joko Widodo dalam sambutan HUT ke-72 TNI di Cilegon, Rabu (5/10). Isyarat dari Istana Negara itu sulit dilewatkan, TNI harus fokus ke luar, bukan ke dalam.

Arah kebijakan pertahanan yang dilantunkan Istana tidak berbanding lurus dengan strategi militer Cilangkap. Kepada Tirto, Kusnanto Anggoro, peneliti politik dan keamanan internasional sekaligus dosen di Universitas Pertahanan Indonesia, mengatakan desain pertahanan yang tertuang dalam kebijakan Minimum Essential Force hingga 2024 masih berkutat pada ancaman internal berupa “separatisme dalam negeri.”

“Melihat konstelasi Cina di Laut Cina Selatan, kisruh mereka dengan India dan penempatan pasukan AS di Darwin, saya tidak yakin TNI hanya cukup mengurus pertahanan internal sampai 2024,” katanya.

Sejauh ini petinggi militer lebih suka tenggelam pada romantisme perang kemerdekaan. “Kita akan berjuang sampai titik darah penghabisan,” kata Panglima TNI Gatot Nurmantyo ihwal ancaman dari Laut Cina Selatan. Tidak berbeda dengan Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu. “Kita punya 100 juta rakyat. Ada yang berani menyerang 100 juta? Pasti tidak berani.”

_Sumber : DW_

Damn Susi, vote her for next MoD

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> 18 T itu 1,2 billion US dollar, that sum of money is able to bought a heavy AAW frigate or one squadron worth Su 35 or 150 worth Leopard 2A7 SEP or several hundreds IFV and so on.
> 
> Its more than A single choper worth


That is not Densus, its Jaguar anti-crime unit (Depok Police) firing exercise with 328th Para Raider Battalion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

Sarulla, Biggest Geothermal Power Plant in the world


----------



## Nike

*KRI Teluk Gilimanuk bersandar di pelabuhan Pontianak*
Senin, 9 Oktober 2017 16:28 WIB - 479 Views

Pewarta: Slamet Ardiansyah dan Andilala





Profil KRI Teluk Gilimanuk-531. (www.shipspotting.com)

Pontianak (ANTARA News) - KRI Teluk Gilimanuk-531, Senin, bersandar di Pelabuhan Dwikora, Pontianak, Kalimantan Barat, dalam melakukan pengisian bahan logistik pendukung sebelum melakukan patroli di perairan Indonesia.

Komandan KRI Teluk Gilimanuk-531, Mayor Pelaut Puji Basuki, di Pontianak, mengatakan, kedatangan KRI Teluk Gilimanuk-531 ke Pontianak itu bermaksud untuk mengisi ulang beberapa bahan logistik pendukung untuk menunjang tugas dan pelayaran berikutnya.

"Sebelumnya, kami melakukan patroli di perairan Natuna dan sekitarnya, lalu singgah ke Pontianak untuk mengisi logistik," katanya.

Menurut dia, KRI Teluk Gilimanuk-531 yang adalah kapal pendarat tank alias landing ship tank kelas Frosch I-108 yang pada 1994 diakuisisi TNI AL dari Angkatan Laut Jerman Timur, yang juga menjadi bagian dari armada pendarat bagi pasukan Marinir TNI AL.

KRI Teluk Gilimanuk-531 itu dibangun VEB Peenewerft, Wolgast, Jerman Timur, pada 1976. "Walaupun usianya sudah cukup tua, namun KRI Teluk Gilimanuk-531 masih bisa eksis sampai saat ini," katanya.

"Kapal ini di bawah Satuan Amfibi Komando Armada Indonesia Kawasan Barat TNI AL," ujarnya.

Ia menambahkan, selama di Laut Natuna, KRI Teluk Gilimanuk-531 bertugas berpatroli, termasuk mencegah dan menanggulangi pencurian ikan oleh kapal ikan asing.
Editor: Ade Marboen

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Baru nih SPR-4

@imf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Baru nih SPR-4
> 
> @imf
> 
> View attachment 430325
> View attachment 430326
> View attachment 430327


11,5 kilograms empty. And this thing is a Lapua.

Is that too heavy?


----------



## mandala

Pindad SPR 4.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

- 388 (8,6 mm).
- Berat dengan magasen terisi 11,5 kg ± 0,2 kg.
- Panjang senjata 1.298 ± 3 mm.
- Kapasitas magasen 5 butir amunisi.
- Mode penembakan aman dan tunggal.
- Alat bidik optical sight.
- Memiliki sistem kerja bolt action dengan system penguncian putar.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Var Dracon

GraveDigger388 said:


> 11,5 kilograms empty. And this thing is a Lapua.
> 
> Is that too heavy?



For that calibre, yes. Very overweight, I dont know why. Should be between 5-7 kg.


----------



## kaka404

GraveDigger388 said:


> 11,5 kilograms empty. And this thing is a Lapua.
> 
> Is that too heavy?





Var Dracon said:


> For that calibre, yes. Very overweight, I dont know why. Should be between 5-7 kg.



i couldn't read the banner clearly. but it could be 11ish* lb*... somewhere around 5 kilos


----------



## mengkom

well, Pindad still hasn't the capability to produce polymer firearms
11 kg could be because the rifle is built from an aluminium receiver just like its predecessor
on the other hand, heavy weight could also adding stability to the platform and decreasing felt recoil to the operator

sometimes ago, Pindad shows a prototype of G2 pistol with polymer lower receiver..maybe pindad mass-producing polymer rifle is not a distant dream after all

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Based from its recent article Pindad confirmed that the Medium Tank protection level is STANAG 5.










Senin, 09 Okt 2017 / 

*Medium Tank Diperkenalkan Pada HUT TNI KE-72 Di Cilegon*

Untuk pertama kalinya, Pindad menampilkan prototipe medium tank hasil pengembangan bersama dengan FNSS Turki dalam perayaan HUT TNI ke-72 pada 5 Oktober 2017 di Dermaga Indah Kiat, Cilegon. Presiden RI, Joko Widodo dan Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo menyaksikan langsung penampilan perdana medium tank dan kendaraan tempur buatan Pindad lainnya pada sesi Alutsista Demo/Defile. Tema peringatan HUT TNI tahun ini adalah “Bersama Rakyat TNI Kuat”.

Direktur Utama Pindad, Abraham Mose mengatakan kehadiran medium tank merupakan bukti kemampuan industri pertahanan dalam negeri yang mampu bersaing serta merupakan upaya untuk memenuhi kebutuhan alutsista secara mandiri.

“Dengan bangga kami tampilkan medium tank pertama karya anak negeri hasil pengembangan Bersama FNSS, Turki. Kehadiran medium tank ini menunjukan bahwa industri pertahanan dalam negeri sangat mampu untuk menghasilkan produk inovatif berteknologi tinggi dalam mendukung kemandirian alutsista menjaga kedaulatan NKRI,” ujar Abraham.

Proyek medium tank merupakan program pemerintah yang termasuk pada 7 pengembangan strategis Kementerian Pertahanan untuk meningkatkan kemampuan BUMNIS agar dapat bersaing dengan industri pertahanan luar negeri. Desain medium tank dibuat sesuai dengan kriteria kebutuhan dari pengguna, didasarkan pada strategi pertempuran modern dimana kemudahan mobilisasi dari medium tank ini menjadi salah satu keunggulan di samping kemampuannya sendiri.

Medium tank rancangan Pindad dan FNSS memiliki kemampuan pertahanan balistik dan anti ancaman ranjau terkini. Medium tank generasi terbaru ini dilengkapi dengan kemampuan daya gempur yang luas mulai dari perlindungan jarak dekat untuk pasukan infantri hingga pertempuran antar kendaraan tempur.

Medium Tank memiliki spesifikasi: berbobot maksimal 35 ton, mempunyai power 20 HP/ton, kecepatan maksimal 70 km/jam, dapat menampung 3 orang kru yang terdiri dari Komandan, penembak, dan pengemudi, serta memiliki senjata utama turret kaliber105 mm yang mmiliki daya hancur besar.

*Medium tank dilengkapi dengan berbagai teknologi terbaru, seperti sistem kewaspadaan mandiri,hunter killer system, perlindungan pasif (laser warning system), battle management system, serta proteksi level 5. Turret medium tank memiliki mekanisme autoloader, dengan 12 butir peluru di turet dan 30 butir peluru cadangan di dalam pool.*

Turut serta tampil dalam alutsista demo adalah Kendaraan Tempur Anoa, Panser Badak, Komodo Mistral serta Anoa Amphibious yang beratraksi melakukan manuver dan membentuk formasi di lautan bersama kendaraan ampfibi lainnya.

Senjata buatan Pindad seperti SS1 dan SS2 berbagai varian yang digunakan oleh masing-masing kesatuan juga terlihat dalam parade pasukan yang diikuti oleh 5.932 orang.

Tentunya merupakan suatu kehormatan dimana Pindad dapat berpartisipasi langsung dalam perayaan HUT TNI ke-72 ini. Semoga TNI semakin solid dan mampu menjaga kedaulatan NKRI serta mewujudkan cita-cita nasional, “Bersama Rakyat TNI Kuat”. (Ryan)

https://pindad.com/medium-tank-diperkenalkan-pada-hut-tni-ke72-di-cilegon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army new Sherpa MPCV.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

^^ Btw the photographer got it all wrong in his caption. That is not a Vamtac Starstreak Rapid Ranger.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

SPR 4 with. 338 Winchester Lapua Magnum caliber intended for long range sniping purpose, can cover up to 1.2 km distance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

BTR4V1, refinement of BTR4M TNI AL. It is will be marketed toward indonesian Marines Corps

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## radialv

madokafc said:


> View attachment 430416
> View attachment 430417
> View attachment 430418
> 
> 
> BTR4V1, refinement of BTR4M TNI AL. It is will be marketed toward indonesian Marines Corps


looks like btr4vi have beter looks than perivious base model (btr4m)..the question is whether this beast have better amphibious ability than previous base model?


----------



## Nike

*TNI Berencana Perkuat Pertahanan Udara di Wilayah Timur*

10 Oktober 2017





Rencana penempatan skadron udara tempur TNI AU (image : IMF)

TIMIKA | TNI berencana meningkatkan pertahanan Negara di wilayah Indonesia Timur. Termasuk penempatan markas alat utama sistem senjata (Alutsista) pertahanan udara dan darat di Timika, Papua.

Panglima Komando Operasi Angkatan Udara (Pangkoopsau) II Marsekal Muda (Marsda) TNI Yadi Indrayadi Sutanandika mengatakan, pertahanan udara di seluruh wilayah NKRI harus tercover untuk mengawasi berbagai ancaman kedaulatan Negara. 

"Antisipasi dari kemungkinan ancaman yang datang, termasuk kemungkinan adanya pelanggaran kedaulatan Negara di udara bisa termonitor, dan martabat kita jangan sampai dikecilkan," tegas Yadi Indrayadi di Timika, Minggu (8/10).

Saat ini TNI AU sudah memiliki empat satuan radar di kawasan Indonesia timur, yaitu satuan radar 242 Biak, satuan radar 244 Merauke, satuan radar 243 Timika, dan satuan radar 245 Saumlaki Maluku Tenggara Barat.

Penempatan alutsista pertahanan udara, kata Yadi, harus didukung berbagai fasilitas, diantaranya gudang amunisi, gudang bom, gudang roket, peluru kendali, alat transportasi, dan sebagainya.

"Apabila nanti memang secara lengkap diperlukan, maka fasilitas itu yang perlu dibangun. Kita juga harus bekerjasama dengan berbagai pihak seperti Pertamina maupun kegiatan usaha masyarakat di sekitarnya," jelas Yadi. 

Jenderal bintang dua ini menambahkan, bahwa kekuatan TNI dalam menjaga kedaulatan Negara menggunakan sistem pertahanan rakyat semesta. Semua elemen masyarakat adalah kekuatan TNI dengan moto "bersama rakyat TNI kuat". 

"Siapa saja bisa mendukung dalam pelaksanaan operasi prajurit TNI. Termasuk wartawan adalah kekuatan terdepan dalam perang informasi untuk kedaulatan Negara," pungkasnya.

*Satuan Arhanud TNI AD*

Sebelumnya, TNI AD berencana akan membangun Satuan Detasemen Artileri Pertahanan Udara (Arhanud) di Timika pada 2018 mendatang. Kemudian, TNI AU berencana menempatkan pesawat tempur di Pangkalan Udara Utama Biak.

Komandan Kodim 1710 Mimika, Letnan Kolonel (Inf) Windarto, mengatakan pembangunan markas artileri penghancur sasaran di udara tersebut merupakan program Mabes TNI untuk memperkuat pertahanan negara di seluruh wilayah Indonesia. 

“Satuan Detasemen Arhanud ini untuk membantu kekuatan pertahanan. Untuk Papua rencananya akan dibangun di Timika, Biak, dan Merauke,” kata Windarto pada bulan Mei lalu. 

Selain itu, perkuatan pertahanan Negara yang diprogramkan mulai tahun 2017-2021 ini juga meliputi peningkatan satuan kewilayaan maupun satuan tempur dengan membangun pangkalan baru di seluruh wilayah titik rawan. 

*Divisi III Kostrad*

Mabes TNI Angkatan Darat tahun ini membangun Markas Brigade Infanteri (Brigif) Kostrad di Desa Motilango, Kecamatan Anggrek, Provinsi Gorontalo, yang diharapkan menjadi embrio dari Divisi III Kostrad di Kawasan Timur Indonesia (KTI). 

Tidak itu saja, perkuatan pertahanan juga dilakukan dengan meningkatkan kekuatan seluruh satuan yang ada. Seperti peningkatan detasemen menjadi batalyon, kemudian batalyon menjadi brigade, yang nantinya akan diikuti penambahan jumlah pasukan. 

“Begitupun Kodim sebagai satuan teritorial juga ada (penambahan pasukan). Itu program dari tahun 2017 sampai 2021 dilakukan secara bertahap,” kata Windarto. 

Windarto menambahkan, saat ini banyak negara lain menginginkan Indonesia yang kaya akan sumber daya alamnya. Salah satu potensi ancaman, yaitu penambahan pasukan Amerika di sejumlah kawasan perbatasan kepulauan Indonesia, seperti di Natuna, Filipina, hingga Timur-Timur. 

“Inilah harus kita waspadai. TNI sekarang mulai mengorganisir kekuatan dalam arti melihat posisi mana yang menjadi titik rawan, sehingga disitu akan dibuat pangkalan baru,” pungkasnya.

(SeputarPapua)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*PT PINDAD TARGETKAN PRODUKSI 275 JUTA BUTIR AMUNISI*
10 OCTOBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT




_Peletakkan batu pertama perluasan pabrik amunisi. (MTVN)_

Perusahaan produsen senjata dalam negeri, PT Pindad (Persero), melakukan perluasan pabrik yang berlokasi di Malang. Dengan perluasan pabrik itu PT Pindad menargetkan produksi 275 juta butir amunisi pertahun.

“Dengan adanya pabrik baru ini kami berharap produksi amunisi kaliber kecil PT Pindad naik menjadi 275 juta butir pertahun,” ujar Direktur utama PT Pindad, Abraham Mose di acara groundbreaking perluasan pabrik munisi PT Pindad, Turen, Malang, Jawa Timur, Senin 9 Oktober 2017.

Abraham mengungkapkan, saat ini PT Pindad baru mampu memproduksi amunisi kaliber kecil sekitar 165 juta butir pertahun. Jumlah itu jauh lebih kecil dari amunisi yang dibutuhkan TNI dan Polri, maupun kebutuhan lain seperti latihan dan olahraga.

Dia menambahkan, ekspansi pabrik amunisi kaliber kecil ini bukan hanya meluaskan bangunan pabrik, tetapi juga pengadaan 40 unit mesin produksi baru. Perluasan pabrik menelan biaya hingga Rp400 miliar dari total Rp700 miliar dana Penyertaan Modal Negara (PMN) yang diberikan pemerintah kepada PT Pindad.

“Perluasan yang hari ini kita resmikan menggunakan dana PMN yang diberikan pemerintah. Ini adalah bentuk pertanggungjawaban PT Pindad,” imbuh Abraham.

Perluasan pabrik PT Pindad ditargetkan rampung dan bisa dioperasikan pada awal tahun 2019. Meski kapasitas produksi nantinya bisa ditingkatkan menjadi 275 juta butir amunisi pertahun, kata Abraham, jumlah itu tetap belum bisa memenuhi kebutuhan amunisi bagi TNI, Polri dan kebutuhan lain yang mencapai dua sampai tiga kali lipatnya.

“Kebutuhan itu besar sekali, sehingga kita masih perlukan kerja sama berupa strategic partnership dengan beberapa negara lain. Saat ini sedang kita kaji untuk kerja sama dengan Ceko, Kanada, dan Cina. Tapi sekali lagi ini masih dalam tahap kajian,” pungkas Abraham.

_Sumber : Metrotvnews_

PT Pindad only will be capable to supply at least 165 to 275 millions munition pieces from various small caliber. Thats mean around 165-275 pieces for every armed personnel to be spent every year. The rest of their need still will be imported from aboard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pindad breaks ground on new weapons factory

State-owned weapons manufacturer PT Pindad has started construction on its new munition factory in the Turen district of Malang, East Java, to meet domestic demands, particularly from the Indonesian Military and the National Police.






Pindad currently exports 10-15 percent of its products.

_The company has invested Rp 400 billion (US$29.59 million) in the new factory, located on a 4,000-square-meter plot. The investment is part of Pindad's Rp 700 billion capital injection fund from the state budget._

Pindad president director Abraham Mose said the company planned to increase production capacity from its current 165 million munitions per year to 275 million munitions per year by 2019.

“We need to cooperate [with other parties] to meet the demand to fulfill stores, sports, military needs, police needs,” Abraham said during the ground-breaking ceremony on Monday in Malang.

He said the company was still reviewing several countries, including Canada, the Czech Republic and China as possible partners to help boost production.

As for the remaining Rp 300 billion, Abraham said the company would use the fund to purchase new, more sophisticated machinery to produce large-caliber weaponry and to improve product quality.

Pindad is also developing its industry products unit for manufacturing equipment such as escalators, generators and tractors, to increase revenues to Rp 2.7 trillion this year from Rp 2.3 trillion in 2016. (bbn) 

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/10/11/pindad-breaks-ground-on-new-weapons-factory.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gondes

*Medium Tank Buatan Pindad Banyak Dilirik Negara Asing*




*TRIBUNNEWS.COM, MALANG* - Medium Tank buatan PT Pindad banyak diminati negara asing.

Sejak diperkenalkan pertama kali pada HUT TNI ke-72 di Cilegon, Banten, sudah ada pemesan sebanyak 100 unit.

"Sudah ada peminat dari luar. Dari dalam saja sudah cukup banyak. Waktu kemarin launching kan pak menteri (Menhan) sempat ngomong kurang lebih awal aja, sudah 100 unit," kata Direktur Utama PT Pindad Persero, Abraham Mose, di Malang, Jawa Timur, Senin (9/10/2017).

*Pembuatan Medium Tank merupakan kerjasama antara Republik Indonesia dengan Turki.*

"Jadi 50 persennya itu kita membangun sendiri, kemudian Turki membangun sendiri, tapi engineer di Turki bantu membangun," kata Direktur Teknologi dan Suplai PT.Pindad Persero, Ade Bagdja.

Nanti, saat test engineer, Turki akan ikut di Indonesia, sehingga produk tersebut menjadi hasil pengembangan PT Pindad.

"Tetapi begitu kita bicara mass product itu sudah menjadi produk Pindad," ujarnya.

Lanjutnya, selain di Indonesia sudah banyak negara regional lain yang sudah bertanya tentang medium Tank.

"Selain indonesia, negara regional lain juga berminat sudah bertanya itu, karena mereka sudah mendengar pemberitaan hasil produk medium tank kita. Awalnya seratus tapi kebutuhannya jauh lebih banyak," ujar Ade.

Meski telah diminati negara lain, ia tak ingin membocorkan lebih lanjut negara-negara mana saja yang sudah melirik medium Tank.

Menurutnya, pemenuhan medium Tank di Indonesia saja belum terpenuhi.

"Iya normalnya menunggu, tapi yang jelas mereka sudah lihat unjuk kerja dari medium tank kita dan mereka sudah melihat niat baik dari pemerintah kita. Kalau sudah gini kalau pesan belakangan ya dapatnya belakangan. Kita kan nanti akan optimalkan," ujar Ade.

Sebelumnya menjual ke luar negeri, Medium Tank harus melewati beberapa fase dalam proses sertifikasi.

*Medium tank di akhir 2017 atau awal 2018 akan diuji seluruhnya.*

"Uji mobilitas termasuk uji tembak bagus apa tidak. Setelah itu beres baru tahap sertifikasi. Sertifikasi itu sebuah persayaratan kalau sebuah produk bisa digunakan dan bisa dibeli oleh TNI," kata Ade.

Ditambahkannya, medium Tank pertama kali dikembangkan sejak tahun 2014 dan diharapkan pertengahan 2018 sudah melengkapi dokumen sertifikasi.

"Harapannya pertengahan 2018 kita sudah punya semua dokumen. Untuk pemesanan dilakukan 2018 dan deliverynya dilakukan 2019," kata Ade.

Medium Tank merupakan tank berkapasitas 3 orang dengan berat 35 Ton, kecepatan 70 km/jam, memakai teknologi sistem kewaspadaan mandiri, Hunter killer System, battle management System, proteksi level 5.

http://www.tribunnews.com/nasional/...n-pindad-banyak-dilirik-negara-asing?page=all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Brimob with a Tavor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

madokafc said:


> View attachment 430799
> 
> Brimob with a Tavor



Another product proudly made in the Philippines!


----------



## SIM.Inc

Y


skyhigh88 said:


> Another product proudly made in the Philippines!


Your source please


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Russia sign military-technology protocol accord*
*Jon Grevatt* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
12 October 2017
*Key Points*

A new agreement has been signed to facilitate technology transfers and joint production
Accord is expected to support Indonesia’s planned procurement of Su-35 fighters
Indonesia and Russia have signed a military-technical protocol accord to strengthen defence industrial ties between the two countries, the Ministry of Defence (MoD) in Jakarta said on 11 October.

The MoD said the agreement, which followed two days of military-technical discussions between defence officials from the two countries, is intended to facilitate greater levels of technology collaboration in line with Indonesian procurement legislation – called Law 16 – that calls for local involvement in all defence procurement programmes.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(127 of 507 words)

Finally

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia looks to consolidate procurement rules*
*Jon Grevatt* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
10 October 2017
The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) said on 9 October that it will review its defence procurement procedures with a view to introducing a consolidated policy. The aim is to simplify processes and enhance transparency, it said.

The MoD said the review is necessary in light of “different perceptions” about defence acquisition processes in the country, which has resulted in “misunderstandings in various institutions”.

It added, “Therefore, the government will soon conduct an assessment and a re-arrangement of various procurement regulations under a single policy.”

The MoD made the announcement following Indonesian customs authorities’ decision to block a recent import of firearms and ammunition destined for the Indonesian police force due to what was claimed as incorrect paperwork.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　ihs.com/contact*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Marines Corps new RM-70 Vampir MLRS.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Dari tulisan Aryo Nugroho 
Indonesia ordering limpet mine for Naval use

Ilustrasi pemasangan ranjau limpet. Sumber: http://www.gettyimages.com
Dalam Perang Dunia II, salah satu yang paling ditakuti oleh Angkatan Laut adalah ranjau limpet, yang dibawa oleh pasukan demolisi bawah air. Kapal-kapal perang yang perkasa bisa dikaramkan di pelabuhan begitu saja hanya oleh sekelompok penyelam, bukan saat melawan kapal perang lain hanya dengan bermodalkan ranjau limpet (_limpet mine_).

Ranjau limpet sendiri adalah ranjau yang didesain untuk ditempelkan oleh penyelam menggunakan magnet pada penampang lebar ranjau. Seorang penyelam bisa membawa sampai dua atau tiga ranjau limpet, berenang masuk melewati mulut pelabuhan, menempelkan ranjau limpet ke haluan kapal, dan berenang keluar tanpa terdeteksi sebelum akhirnya ledakan susul menyusul yang menenggelamkan kapal di sarangnya sendiri.

Dewasa ini penggunaan ranjau limpet sudah menurun, selain karena perang skala besar antar negara sudah jarang terjadi, namun juga karena teknologi deteksi semakin modern. Sudah ada alat seperti jaring anti penyelam dan sistem sonar pendeteksi manusia yang bisa dipasang di pelabuhan. Namun begitu, bukan berarti kapabilitas sabotase bawah air ini ditinggalkan begitu saja.




MDM-7. Sumber: http://www.lantagroup.com
TNI AL adalah buktinya. Pada tahun 2016 lalu TNI AL masih membeli ranjau limpet seri MDM-7B dan MDM-8-A dari Bulgaria yang dibuat oleh Institute of Metal Science, berdasarkan dokumen Pemerintah yang didapatkan oleh penulis dan telah dirilis secara resmi. Dana akuisisi yang disiapkan untuk proses pembelian ini adalah sekitar Rp 15 Milyar.

Ranjau limpet MDM-7 sendiri dikatakan sebagai sebuah senjata bawah air dengan generasi baru, yang mampu ditempelkan ke lambung baja kapal, atau bisa dilengkapi dengan adaptor apabila lambung kapalnya menggunakan model non feromagnetik sehingga sesuai untuk menyabotase kapal perang modern atau kapal selam yang dilengkapi _anechoic tile_.




MDM-8-A2. Sumber: http://www.lantagroup.com
Bentuknya memang lucu, seperti baskom air dengan tutup, serta tali nilon pembawa untuk membantu memasangnya ke permukaan kapal. MDM-7 dilengkapi dengan timer elektronik untuk mengatur kapan ranjau akan meledak, minimal 30 menit dan maksimal adalah 48 jam. Dengan hululedak plastik dengan daya ledak setara 7kg TNT, MDM-7 sanggup melubangi baja sedalam 50mm, jadi diperlukan beberapa ranjau limpet di titik terlemah haluan untuk memastikan agar kapal sasaran karam.

MDM-7 juga dibangun dengan sistem anti tampering yang canggih, atau sukar dijinakkan lawan. Saat musuh mencoba untuk melepaskan ranjau yang sudah terpasang, maka ranjau ini akan langsung meledakkan diri apabila waktu pengamanannya sudah habis. MDM-7 juga dilengkapi dengan sensor cahaya yang melindungi pemicu, jadi jika penyelam lawan menyinarinya dengan senter bawah air dengan kecerlangan di atas 250 lumen, maka MDM-7 otomatis akan meledakkan diri.




Spek MDM-7. Sumber: http://www.lantagroup.com
Sementara untuk MDM-8-A, ranjau limpet yang ini lebih besar sedikit dibandingkan kakaknya MDM-7, dengan daya ledak setara 8 kg TNT untuk menghancurkan sasaran yang lebih besar. Dengan keberadaan ranjau ini, ditambah dengan kepemilikan SSBA (Senapan Serbu Bawah Air), tampak benar bahwa pasukan elit Kopaska TNI AL didesain untuk memelihara kemampuan tempur sempurna di bawah dan di atas permukaan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

The Indonesian Naval Aviation officially received Beechcraft King Air 350i VVIP. Credit to Portal Komando.






http://www.portal-komando.com/2017/10/danlantamal-v-hadiri-peresmian-pesawat.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*TNI AL RESMI OPERASIONALKAN PESAWAT BEECHRRAFT KING AIR 350I U-6401*
13 OCTOBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
AS mengirimkan pesawat militer Beechrraft King Air 350i U-6401 untuk TNI AL. Pesawat latih tercanggih di kelasnya itu Jumat (13/10/2017) pagi ini sudah berada di apron Lanudal Juanda Surabaya.

Pesawat dengan kapasitas 9 penumpang buatan AS ini menambah alutsista TNI AL dalam memperkuat kekuatan maritim Indonesia.

Pengoperasian secara resmi pesawat tercanggih di kelasnya itu dilakukan Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (KASAL) Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi di Lanudal Juanda, Jumat (13/10/2017) pagi.

Pesawat militer ini merupakan pesawat buatan Beechcraft, Wichita, Kansas USA.

Pesawat ini sebagai pesawat angkut personel VVIP di bawah Komando Skuadron 600 Wing Udara 1 TNI AL.

Pesawat King Air 350i merupakan pesawat bermesin ganda berkekuatan 1.050 HP, Double Engine Turbotrop dan berbahar bakar Avtur.

Pesawat ini mampu terbang dengan kecepatan maksimal 578 Km/Jam atau 312 Knot, memiliki kemampuan jelajah 1.806 Nm atau 3.345 Km dengan ketinggian 35.00 Feet.

Pesawat ini berdimensi tinggi 4,37 M, lebar 17,65 M dan panjang 14,22 M, serta mampu mengangkut 9 penumpang dengan desain terbuat dari bahan struktur konvensional semi monocoque alumunium alloy.

_Photo : Pesawat Beechrraft King Air 350i U-6401 saat diparkir di Lanudal Juanda, Jumat (13/10/2017). (Surya)_

_Sumber : Surya_

Tambahan info

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*PT Pindad to expand munitions capability*
*Jon Grevatt* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
13 October 2017
Indonesian land systems specialist PT Pindad has announced new investment to construct a small-calibre munitions factory at its ammunitions production site in Malang, West Java.

The company said on 11 October that it has already commenced construction of the factory, which will expand its capability to meet the requirements of the Indonesian military and export customers.

The president of PT Pindad Abraham Mose said the IDR400 billion (USD30 million) investment required to build the facility was sourced directly from the government. He added that the factory will enable PT Pindad to expand its production of small-calibre munitions by up to 66% once it is fully operational in late 2018 or early 2019.




To read the full article, Client Login
(112 of 349 words)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Malaysia, Indonesia, Philippines launch co-ordinated air patrols over tri-border maritime region*
*Ridzwan Rahmat* - IHS Jane's Navy International
13 October 2017
*Key Points*

A co-ordinated air patrol regime involving military assets of three countries has been launched
Initiative is established against efforts by Islamic state to form a stronger presence in the Southern Philippines
Amid threats posed by returning Islamic State fighters from the Middle East to Southeast Asia, the governments of Malaysia, Indonesia, and the Philippines have taken steps to further improve security in their tri-border maritime region by establishing a co-ordinated air patrol regime.

Known as the Trilateral Air Patrol (TAP), the regime was formally launched by the Malaysian Minister of Defence, Hishammuddin Hussein at the Subang Air Base near Kuala Lumpur on 12 October.




To read the full article, Client Login
(106 of 525 words)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

*Vietnam, Indonesia seek to enhance defense ties*

OCTOBER 12, 2017 BY MYHANOI LEAVE A COMMENT

Indonesia is a regional country that previously established defense and security relations with Vietnam, when in 1964, Indonesia officially opened its Defense Attaché Office in Hanoi, while Vietnam set up its Defense Attaché Office in Jakarta in 1985.















General Ngo Xuan Lich, Vietnamese Defense Minister receiving his Indonesian counterpart Ryamizard Ryacudu in Hanoi in August 2016




Recently, the two sides have exchanged a number of visits of high-ranking defense delegations, including defense ministers and senior military officers.



Since 2015, the bilateral defense relations have witnessed five high-ranking defense delegations visiting each other, including Vietnam’s Air Defense – Air Force Commander’s visit and participation in the ASEAN Air Force Commanders’ Meeting in September 2016, Vietnamese naval ships led by a Deputy Naval Commander participating in an international fleet review and the multilateral naval exercise Komodoin Indonesia in April 2016, a Vietnamese Deputy Naval Commander’s visit to the international meeting for Maritime Security in Indonesia in September 2016, Indonesia’s Chief of Staff of the Air Force’s visits to Vietnam in November 2015 and April 2017 and Indonesia’s Defense Minister’s visit to Vietnam in August 2016.



Alongside the exchange of the high-ranking visits, Vietnam and Indonesia continuously enhance bilateral cooperation between the two navies, air forces and coast guardforces and cooperation on military personnel training, UN peacekeeping operations and anti-terrorism.



As the two countries share a maritime borderline, Vietnam and Indonesia also focus on promoting cooperation on maritime security, search and rescue and fishermen support.



At the same time, Vietnam and Indonesia actively consult and support each other at regional defense cooperation mechanisms within the frameworks of ASEAN and ASEAN and its partners, particularly the ASEAN Defense Ministers’ Meeting (ADMM) and ADMM+ (plus defense ministers from ASEAN’s partners). The two countries’ defense cooperation at the regional forums helps improve each country’s status and position and also contributes to promoting unity and consensus within the bloc.



During Vietnamese Party General Secretary Nguyen Phu Trong’s visit to Indonesia last August, both Vietnamese Party Chief and Indonesia President Joko Widodo highly valued the positive outcomes of the bilateral defense ties, saying that the bilateral defense cooperation is a highlight in the overall relations between the two countries over the past time. The two leaders also agreed that the two sides should promote defense cooperation as an important pillar in the bilateral relations and strive to achieve more practical outcomes in the coming time.



Particularly, the two leaders agreed to coordinate closely with each other in the fight against terrorism, cyber and hi-tech crimes, human and drug trafficking and transnational crimes.



The two sides also agreed to accelerate the negotiation process on exclusive economic zone demarcation, quickly reach comprehensive solutions to the remaining maritime issues between the two countries and handle legally-breached fishing boatsand fishermen of the other country in a spirit of humanity, friendship and unity of ASEAN and in accordance with the Vietnam-Indonesia strategic partnership while respecting each other’s sovereignty. 



In short, Vietnam and Indonesia bilateral defense cooperation has seen positive developments in recent times.



Vietnam always wishes to promote defense ties with Indonesia for the mutual benefits of the two countries and for stability, peace and development in the region.




_Translated by Thu Nguyen_

https://m.myhanoi.info/2017/10/vietnam-indonesia-seek-to-enhance-defense-ties/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Polymer handguns made by Pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Polymer handguns made by Pindad



Wish PT PINDAD can producing polymer based assault rifle and sniper rifle soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@dickyasmoro

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Bugs

Ngomong2x BAKAMLA 110M udah sampe mana ya? Itu hamilton-classnya paman Ho udah siap buat VCG. Kasian pasukannya bu Susi di Natuna nanti kalo nggak di bekking sama kapal gede.


----------



## mandala

*South Korea's KF-X Grows Considerably In Development*

Aviation Week & Space Technology
The Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) KF-X fighter keeps growing. What began as a concept design as big as the Eurofighter Typhoon has repeatedly gained length and wingspan and is now likely to be heavier than that earlier aircraft. The indigenous fighter will have a two-seat version, developers have confirmed, following years of depictions of it with just one seat. *And the type will be equipped with MBDA Meteor and Diehl IRIS-T air-to-air missiles, says South Korea’s defense ...*

http://m.aviationweek.com/combat-aircraft/south-koreas-kf-x-grows-considerably-development

^^^ Wow...nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d_mk2

pr1v4t33r said:


> Polymer handguns made by Pindad


Sayang masih pakai mekanisme hammer fired dari pada stryker fired yang lebih aman, semoga pindad cepat mengembangkan handgun dengan mekanisme stryker fired layaknya glock series, FN 509 atau Cz P10c


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

#kopassus #K9 #combatfreefall

@brams




















Star Bugs said:


> Ngomong2x BAKAMLA 110M udah sampe mana ya? Itu hamilton-classnya paman Ho udah siap buat VCG. Kasian pasukannya bu Susi di Natuna nanti kalo nggak di bekking sama kapal gede.



Tenang bro, ini foto sept lalu. @imf

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Eastern Fleet Command Base, Surabaya, Indonesia.






Construction of Karang Unarang Lighthouse, almost complete

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Vietnam Pertimbangkan Impor Produk Pertahanan Indonesia*

14 Oktober 2017





Lini produksi panser Anoa 6x6 di PT Pindad (photo : Pindad)

VIVA.co.id – Vietnam mempertimbangkan untuk mengimpor sejumlah produk pertahanan yang diproduksi Indonesia.

Hal itu menjadi salah satu topik bahasan dalam pertemuan antara Menteri Koordinator Bidang Politik, Hukum, dan Keamanan (Menko Polhukam) Wiranto, dengan Menteri Pertahanan Vietnam Ngô Xuân Lch, di Kemenko Polhukam, Jalan Medan Merdeka Barat, Jakarta Pusat, Kamis, 12 Oktober 2017.

Wiranto menyampaikan, Indonesia dan Vietnam sendiri menjalin kerja sama di bidang pertahanan sejak 2010, yang memungkinkan adanya pertukaran produk-produk pertahanan, termasuk alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista).

"Ada keinginan Vietnam untuk terus meningkatkan hubungan pertahanan bersama, terutama yang mengenai industri pertahanan juga. Mereka juga berkeinginan melihat produksi Indonesia apa yang bisa dipakai oleh Vietnam," ujar Wiranto.

Menurut Wiranto, delegasi Kementerian Pertahanan Vietnam selanjutnya akan melakukan pertemuan juga dengan Menteri Pertahanan RI Ryamizard Ryacudu untuk melakukan pembicaraan lebih lanjut tentang hal ini.

"Saya mendorong supaya ada paling tidak produk-produk antarnegara yang bisa kita kombinasikan, kita pertukarkan," ujar Wiranto.

Lebih lanjut, Wiranto menyampaikan, ia juga meminta delegasi Kementerian Pertahanan Vietnam untuk mengoptimalkan kunjungan mereka ke Indonesia dengan menemui juga pejabat-pejabat Indonesia yang terkait pertahanan dan keamanan.

Wiranto menyampaikan harapannya supaya kerja sama pertahanan yang baik antara dua negara, bisa berkontribusi positif terhadap upaya penjagaan keamanan di kawasan Asia Tenggara.

"Agar ada satu pemahaman yang sama bahwa Vietnam dan Indonesia mempunyai kepentingan yang sama untuk mempertahankan keamanan kawasan ini, terutama menyangkut negara-negara ASEAN," ujar Wiranto.

(Viva)

@xiao qi there is meeting between Indonesia Security coordinator minister and Vietnam Minister of Defense, both emphasized on importance of cooperation between Hanoi and Jakarta including in industrial defense sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xiao qi

madokafc said:


> *Vietnam Pertimbangkan Impor Produk Pertahanan Indonesia*
> 
> 14 Oktober 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lini produksi panser Anoa 6x6 di PT Pindad (photo : Pindad)
> 
> VIVA.co.id – Vietnam mempertimbangkan untuk mengimpor sejumlah produk pertahanan yang diproduksi Indonesia.
> 
> Hal itu menjadi salah satu topik bahasan dalam pertemuan antara Menteri Koordinator Bidang Politik, Hukum, dan Keamanan (Menko Polhukam) Wiranto, dengan Menteri Pertahanan Vietnam Ngô Xuân Lch, di Kemenko Polhukam, Jalan Medan Merdeka Barat, Jakarta Pusat, Kamis, 12 Oktober 2017.
> 
> Wiranto menyampaikan, Indonesia dan Vietnam sendiri menjalin kerja sama di bidang pertahanan sejak 2010, yang memungkinkan adanya pertukaran produk-produk pertahanan, termasuk alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista).
> 
> "Ada keinginan Vietnam untuk terus meningkatkan hubungan pertahanan bersama, terutama yang mengenai industri pertahanan juga. Mereka juga berkeinginan melihat produksi Indonesia apa yang bisa dipakai oleh Vietnam," ujar Wiranto.
> 
> Menurut Wiranto, delegasi Kementerian Pertahanan Vietnam selanjutnya akan melakukan pertemuan juga dengan Menteri Pertahanan RI Ryamizard Ryacudu untuk melakukan pembicaraan lebih lanjut tentang hal ini.
> 
> "Saya mendorong supaya ada paling tidak produk-produk antarnegara yang bisa kita kombinasikan, kita pertukarkan," ujar Wiranto.
> 
> Lebih lanjut, Wiranto menyampaikan, ia juga meminta delegasi Kementerian Pertahanan Vietnam untuk mengoptimalkan kunjungan mereka ke Indonesia dengan menemui juga pejabat-pejabat Indonesia yang terkait pertahanan dan keamanan.
> 
> Wiranto menyampaikan harapannya supaya kerja sama pertahanan yang baik antara dua negara, bisa berkontribusi positif terhadap upaya penjagaan keamanan di kawasan Asia Tenggara.
> 
> "Agar ada satu pemahaman yang sama bahwa Vietnam dan Indonesia mempunyai kepentingan yang sama untuk mempertahankan keamanan kawasan ini, terutama menyangkut negara-negara ASEAN," ujar Wiranto.
> 
> (Viva)
> 
> @xiao qi there is meeting between Indonesia Security coordinator minister and Vietnam Minister of Defense, both emphasized on importance of cooperation between Hanoi and Jakarta including in industrial defense sector.


Good sign for improving the relationship between two countries. Hope we can learn something from Indonesian industrial defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

xiao qi said:


> Good sign for improving the relationship between two countries. Hope we can learn something from Indonesian industrial defense.



Sure, we too can learn something from Vietnam side 

Just wonder, it is different kind of Ak used by our Tontaipur in the past? I am sure it was different with Ak 102/101 used by Brimob


----------



## Nike

Prof Josaphat, had installed his own Synthetic aperture radar system design on one of TNI AU boeing surveillance aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mengkom

madokafc said:


> Sure, we too can learn something from Vietnam side
> 
> Just wonder, it is different kind of Ak used by our Tontaipur in the past? I am sure it was different with Ak 102/101 used by Brimob
> 
> View attachment 431216
> View attachment 431217
> View attachment 431218
> View attachment 431219
> View attachment 431220
> View attachment 431221


AFAIK, tontaipur uses bulgarian made- 5.56 NATO caliber AK from arsenal factory.. unlike russia, Bulgarian still made their AK with good ol' milled receiver. Bulgarian AK is premium stuff, really 
tontaipur also very fond of israeli stuff, they have quantity amount of micro galil and UZI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Random pic


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

Komodo Armament Polymer weapons


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

The metal part

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> *South Korea's KF-X Grows Considerably In Development*
> 
> Aviation Week & Space Technology
> The Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) KF-X fighter keeps growing. What began as a concept design as big as the Eurofighter Typhoon has repeatedly gained length and wingspan and is now likely to be heavier than that earlier aircraft. The indigenous fighter will have a two-seat version, developers have confirmed, following years of depictions of it with just one seat. *And the type will be equipped with MBDA Meteor and Diehl IRIS-T air-to-air missiles, says South Korea’s defense ...*
> 
> http://m.aviationweek.com/combat-aircraft/south-koreas-kf-x-grows-considerably-development
> 
> ^^^ Wow...nice.



Much better if they can carry Taurus Kelp


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

madokafc said:


> Prof Josaphat, had installed his own Synthetic aperture radar system design on one of TNI AU boeing surveillance aircraft
> View attachment 431225



What company that produces his radar system?


----------



## Svantana

http://www.jatimtimes.com/baca/1598...enampakan-terbaru-persenjataan-buatan-pindad/


----------



## mengkom

these are interesting!
it seems like komodo armament, a private defense company in Indonesia is making a prototype of polymer pistol
it only has grip safety, striker fired, and an unusual very low bore axis, just like Kalashnikov PL-14
oh boy, i hope we adopted this sexy thing 

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bennedict

Is this true? Found this on Facebook

China claims Indonesian Air Force Su-30 fighter made a "dangerous and unnecessary" intercept of PLAAF aircraft over the SCS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChikiBriki

hey guys im new here



Bennedict said:


> Is this true? Found this on Facebook
> 
> China claims Indonesian Air Force Su-30 fighter made a "dangerous and unnecessary" intercept of PLAAF aircraft over the SCS.
> 
> View attachment 431453


this i got from another forum :
at 7:46









its more like PLAAF su-30mkk "aggressor"





i think the sina news got it all wrong,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> What company that produces his radar system?



No company but his research laboratory in cooperation with Chiba univ. and Lapan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

skyhigh88 said:


> Another product proudly made in the Philippines!


Made by Philippines or IMI (Indihe Military Industry)


----------



## gondes

mejikuhibiu said:


> Made by Philippines or IMI (Indihe Military Industry)


Syhigh88 is just joking..hehe... He is just referring to our "solution" habit that if we want to buy weapons from countries that have no diplomatic relationship with Indonesia, such as Israel, we will still buy it through Philippines company, and or brand it as "Made in Phillippines" .. hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force CN-235 MPA.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Indonesian Air Force B727-200 SLAMMR (Side Looking Airborne Multi-Mission Radar). Note that No.03 is already equipped with WESCAM MX-20HD EO/IR.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*ADEX: KF-X advances, as detailed design beckons*




15 OCTOBER, 2017

SOURCE: FLIGHTGLOBAL.COM

BY: GREG WALDRON

SINGAPORE


The final design of the Korea Aerospace Industries KF-X fighter is expected in June 2018, at which point detailed design will commence.

The detailed design phase for the twin-engined type will run until late 2019, at which point the production of prototypes will commence, says an official familiar with the programme.

A first flight is planned in the middle part of 2022, with testing and evaluation to run until 2026.


The KF-X will have both single and two-seat versions, and be powered by two General Electric F414 engines.

At present, the design is undergoing wind tunnel tests and computational fluid dynamic analysis.

The official adds that Indonesia, which is undertaking 20% of development costs, obtained export licences from the US government in April 2017. Indonesian Aerospace has over 80 staff working on the programme, along with staff from Lockheed Martin and KAI. Jakarta's variant, of which it will obtain about 80 examples, is referred to as the IF-X.

"At this point, there is almost now difference between KF-X and IF-X shapes," says the official.

Still, the South Korean and Indonesian examples are likely to be different. Previously, officials have said that a Block I configuration without stealth coatings and the ability to carry weapons internally will go to Indonesia. South Korea will have a Block II aircraft, with stealth coatings and weapons bays.

Seoul will also develop indigenous capabilities in key areas where it failed to obtain export licences from the US, an early stumbling block for the programme. These include the jet's active electronically scanned array (AESA), which will be developed with Israeli assistance, infrared search & track (IRST), electro-optical targeting, and the aircraft's electronic warfare suite.

Jakarta plans to obtain 80 IF-X fighters, while Seoul plans to obtain 120 examples of KF-X.
https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/adex-kf-x-advances-as-detailed-design-beckons-442176/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

madokafc said:


> *ADEX: KF-X advances, as detailed design beckons*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 OCTOBER, 2017
> 
> SOURCE: FLIGHTGLOBAL.COM
> 
> BY: GREG WALDRON
> 
> SINGAPORE
> 
> 
> The final design of the Korea Aerospace Industries KF-X fighter is expected in June 2018, at which point detailed design will commence.
> 
> The detailed design phase for the twin-engined type will run until late 2019, at which point the production of prototypes will commence, says an official familiar with the programme.
> 
> A first flight is planned in the middle part of 2022, with testing and evaluation to run until 2026.
> 
> 
> The KF-X will have both single and two-seat versions, and be powered by two General Electric F414 engines.
> 
> At present, the design is undergoing wind tunnel tests and computational fluid dynamic analysis.
> 
> The official adds that Indonesia, which is undertaking 20% of development costs, obtained export licences from the US government in April 2017. Indonesian Aerospace has over 80 staff working on the programme, along with staff from Lockheed Martin and KAI. Jakarta's variant, of which it will obtain about 80 examples, is referred to as the IF-X.
> 
> "At this point, there is almost now difference between KF-X and IF-X shapes," says the official.
> 
> Still, the South Korean and Indonesian examples are likely to be different. Previously, officials have said that a Block I configuration without stealth coatings and the ability to carry weapons internally will go to Indonesia. South Korea will have a Block II aircraft, with stealth coatings and weapons bays.
> 
> Seoul will also develop indigenous capabilities in key areas where it failed to obtain export licences from the US, an early stumbling block for the programme. These include the jet's active electronically scanned array (AESA), which will be developed with Israeli assistance, infrared search & track (IRST), electro-optical targeting, and the aircraft's electronic warfare suite.
> 
> Jakarta plans to obtain 80 IF-X fighters, while Seoul plans to obtain 120 examples of KF-X.
> https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/adex-kf-x-advances-as-detailed-design-beckons-442176/


Minta blok 2 harusnya [emoji20]


----------



## nametag

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Minta blok 2 harusnya [emoji20]



Or steal it


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

nametag said:


> Or steal it


Wes wes udh. Who knows maybe we will upgrade it in the future or buy a new one.


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

Although quite disappointing, considering that stealthiness is a 21st century standard, imagine that we will have 80 aircrafts roughly similar to F-16 Viper, if we do will buy 80. Actually, having conventional hardpoints also means that Block I will normally carry more payload than Block II.


----------



## MarveL

*1972 Jakarta's Traffic Jammed...*












http://www.vintag.es/2014/08/pictures-of-daily-life-of-indonesia-in.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

MarveL said:


> *1972 Jakarta's Traffic Jammed...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vintag.es/2014/08/pictures-of-daily-life-of-indonesia-in.html


Wah motuba semua itu, dari dulu emg udh macet 

Kapal Bakamla 110m

@imf

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarveL

Leeeeee koe kok reti Motuba barang??? 



anas_nurhafidz said:


> Wah motuba semua itu, dari dulu emg udh macet


----------



## BDforever

@anas_nurhafidz @MarveL i also want to understand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Wah motuba semua itu, dari dulu emg udh macet
> 
> Kapal Bakamla 110m
> 
> @imf
> 
> View attachment 431496


WOW  ,Bakamla pesan 2 ya om kapal kelas ini?
even longer than PKR



madokafc said:


> *ADEX: KF-X advances, as detailed design beckons*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 OCTOBER, 2017
> 
> SOURCE: FLIGHTGLOBAL.COM
> 
> BY: GREG WALDRON
> 
> SINGAPORE
> 
> The final design of the Korea Aerospace Industries KF-X fighter is expected in June 2018, at which point detailed design will commence.
> 
> The detailed design phase for the twin-engined type will run until late 2019, at which point the production of prototypes will commence, says an official familiar with the programme.
> 
> A first flight is planned in the middle part of 2022, with testing and evaluation to run until 2026.
> 
> 
> The KF-X will have both single and two-seat versions, and be powered by two General Electric F414 engines.
> 
> At present, the design is undergoing wind tunnel tests and computational fluid dynamic analysis.
> 
> The official adds that Indonesia, which is undertaking 20% of development costs, obtained export licences from the US government in April 2017. Indonesian Aerospace has over 80 staff working on the programme, along with staff from Lockheed Martin and KAI. Jakarta's variant, of which it will obtain about 80 examples, is referred to as the IF-X.
> 
> "At this point, there is almost now difference between KF-X and IF-X shapes," says the official.
> 
> Still, the South Korean and Indonesian examples are likely to be different. Previously, officials have said that a Block I configuration without stealth coatings and the ability to carry weapons internally will go to Indonesia. South Korea will have a Block II aircraft, with stealth coatings and weapons bays.
> 
> Seoul will also develop indigenous capabilities in key areas where it failed to obtain export licences from the US, an early stumbling block for the programme. These include the jet's active electronically scanned array (AESA), which will be developed with Israeli assistance, infrared search & track (IRST), electro-optical targeting, and the aircraft's electronic warfare suite.
> 
> Jakarta plans to obtain 80 IF-X fighters, while Seoul plans to obtain 120 examples of KF-X.
> https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/adex-kf-x-advances-as-detailed-design-beckons-442176/


Indonesian article about this

*
Waduh, Indonesia Terancam Dapat Pesawat Tempur IFX Versi Downgrade!*
Original 16 Okt. 2017




Aryo_nugroho

Pengikut 6508

Ikuti



http://www.forum.keypublishing.com
Ada kabar kemajuan mengenai proyek pesawat tempur generasi kelima KFX/IFX yang merupakan proyek bersama antara Korea Selatan dan Indonesia, tetapi sebagian di antaranya agak tidak mengenakkan, berdasarkan wawancara media Flight Global terhadap seorang ofisial dari Korea Aerospace Industries.

Ofisial dari perusahaan KAI buka-bukaan dalam pameran Seoul ADEX 2017, dimana desain final dari KFX sendiri diberitakan akan selesai pada bulan Juni 2018, kemudian dilanjutkan dengan fase EMD (_Engineering and Manufacturing Design_) yang mendetail.




http://www.f-16.net
Setelah fase EMD, diharapkan uji terbang perdana bisa dilakukan pada 2022, kemudian dilanjutkan dengan pengujian, integrasi sistem, dan evaluasi yang diperkirakan butuh waktu empat tahun sendiri. KFX sendiri juga akan disiapkan dalam konfigurasi tempat duduk ganda, sesuatu yang tidak pernah muncul sebelumnya dalam maket-maket pemasaran Korean Aerospace Industries.

Indonesia sendiri, yang membayar 20% biaya pengembangan, sudah berhasil memperoleh ijin ekspor untuk komponen-komponen buatan Amerika Serikat yang nantinya akan terpasang pada versi IFX, dimana saat ini IFX Design Center di Bandung tengah berkutat dengan model IFX yang akan dikembangkan, dan rencananya akan dibeli sebanyak 80 unit tersebut.




http://www.radarmiliter.com
Namun, akan ada perbedaan antara KFX dan IFX. IFX sendiri akan mengambil desain KFX Block I, yang akan dikirimkan tanpa lapisan peredam gelombang radar. Belum diketahui apakah Indonesia akan mengembangkan sendiri lapisan RAM (_Radar Absorbment Material_), yang jelas Korea Selatan tidak akan memberikannya. Pun untuk sistem senjata internal (_weapon bay_) tidak akan dimasukkan dalam pengembangan Block I.

Hanya KFX yang merupakan desain KFX Block II yang akan dilengkapi dengan_ weapon bay_ dan dilapisi lapisan anti radar. Dengan perbedaan spek ini, ada kemungkinan bahwa varian KFX akan memiliki MTOW (Maximal Take Off Weight) yang lebih besar dari IFX karena harus membawa persenjataan yang lebih banyak. Akankah dimensinya juga lebih besar?







http://www.janes.com
Yang jelas, baik KFX maupun IFX sama-sama akan ditenagai oleh mesin General Electric F414. Sebagian besar avionik mulai dari radar AESA, sistem IRST (Infra Red Scan and Track), panel di kokpit, dan sebagian besar LRU (Line Replaceable Unit) akan dikembangkan secara mandiri oleh perusahaan-perusahaan Korea Selatan.

Problem utama adalah masalah senjata, akan tetapi KAI berusaha mengurangi ketergantungan terhadap senjata lansiran AS dengan membuat KFX/IFX kompatibel dengan senjata buatan Eropa seperti MBDA Meteor untuk rudal jarak menengah dan rudal jelajah Taurus KEPD 350. Mengingat kedekatan Indonesia dengan Negara-negara Eropa, seharusnya tidak ada masalah dalam akuisisi senjata untuk IFX nantinya.

Yang jelas, saat ini memang masih terlalu dini untuk berspekulasi bahwa IFX benar-benar akan dibangun dengan spesifikasi yang lebih rendah dari KFX, apalagi wawancara Flightglobal tersebut tidak dapat dikategorikan sebagai pengumuman resmi. Tetapi ini merupakan suatu peringatan dini, dimana Indonesia harus menjaga betul proses pengembangan IFX dengan lebih ketat lagi.

Referensi:

https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/adex-kf-x-advances-as-detailed-design-beckons-442176/


----------



## mengkom

Svantana said:


> WOW  ,Bakamla pesan 2 ya om kapal kelas ini?
> even longer than PKR
> 
> 
> Indonesian article about this
> 
> 
> *Waduh, Indonesia Terancam Dapat Pesawat Tempur IFX Versi Downgrade!*
> Original 16 Okt. 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aryo_nugroho
> 
> Pengikut 6508
> 
> Ikuti
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.forum.keypublishing.com
> Ada kabar kemajuan mengenai proyek pesawat tempur generasi kelima KFX/IFX yang merupakan proyek bersama antara Korea Selatan dan Indonesia, tetapi sebagian di antaranya agak tidak mengenakkan, berdasarkan wawancara media Flight Global terhadap seorang ofisial dari Korea Aerospace Industries.
> 
> Ofisial dari perusahaan KAI buka-bukaan dalam pameran Seoul ADEX 2017, dimana desain final dari KFX sendiri diberitakan akan selesai pada bulan Juni 2018, kemudian dilanjutkan dengan fase EMD (_Engineering and Manufacturing Design_) yang mendetail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.f-16.net
> Setelah fase EMD, diharapkan uji terbang perdana bisa dilakukan pada 2022, kemudian dilanjutkan dengan pengujian, integrasi sistem, dan evaluasi yang diperkirakan butuh waktu empat tahun sendiri. KFX sendiri juga akan disiapkan dalam konfigurasi tempat duduk ganda, sesuatu yang tidak pernah muncul sebelumnya dalam maket-maket pemasaran Korean Aerospace Industries.
> 
> Indonesia sendiri, yang membayar 20% biaya pengembangan, sudah berhasil memperoleh ijin ekspor untuk komponen-komponen buatan Amerika Serikat yang nantinya akan terpasang pada versi IFX, dimana saat ini IFX Design Center di Bandung tengah berkutat dengan model IFX yang akan dikembangkan, dan rencananya akan dibeli sebanyak 80 unit tersebut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.radarmiliter.com
> Namun, akan ada perbedaan antara KFX dan IFX. IFX sendiri akan mengambil desain KFX Block I, yang akan dikirimkan tanpa lapisan peredam gelombang radar. Belum diketahui apakah Indonesia akan mengembangkan sendiri lapisan RAM (_Radar Absorbment Material_), yang jelas Korea Selatan tidak akan memberikannya. Pun untuk sistem senjata internal (_weapon bay_) tidak akan dimasukkan dalam pengembangan Block I.
> 
> Hanya KFX yang merupakan desain KFX Block II yang akan dilengkapi dengan_ weapon bay_ dan dilapisi lapisan anti radar. Dengan perbedaan spek ini, ada kemungkinan bahwa varian KFX akan memiliki MTOW (Maximal Take Off Weight) yang lebih besar dari IFX karena harus membawa persenjataan yang lebih banyak. Akankah dimensinya juga lebih besar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.janes.com
> Yang jelas, baik KFX maupun IFX sama-sama akan ditenagai oleh mesin General Electric F414. Sebagian besar avionik mulai dari radar AESA, sistem IRST (Infra Red Scan and Track), panel di kokpit, dan sebagian besar LRU (Line Replaceable Unit) akan dikembangkan secara mandiri oleh perusahaan-perusahaan Korea Selatan.
> 
> Problem utama adalah masalah senjata, akan tetapi KAI berusaha mengurangi ketergantungan terhadap senjata lansiran AS dengan membuat KFX/IFX kompatibel dengan senjata buatan Eropa seperti MBDA Meteor untuk rudal jarak menengah dan rudal jelajah Taurus KEPD 350. Mengingat kedekatan Indonesia dengan Negara-negara Eropa, seharusnya tidak ada masalah dalam akuisisi senjata untuk IFX nantinya.
> 
> Yang jelas, saat ini memang masih terlalu dini untuk berspekulasi bahwa IFX benar-benar akan dibangun dengan spesifikasi yang lebih rendah dari KFX, apalagi wawancara Flightglobal tersebut tidak dapat dikategorikan sebagai pengumuman resmi. Tetapi ini merupakan suatu peringatan dini, dimana Indonesia harus menjaga betul proses pengembangan IFX dengan lebih ketat lagi.
> 
> Referensi:
> 
> https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/adex-kf-x-advances-as-detailed-design-beckons-442176/


IMHO, just a matter of perspective,
it is ours that is downgraded?
or theirs that is upgraded? 
i tend to believe, the latter that is true :p


----------



## Svantana

mengkom said:


> IMHO, just a matter of perspective,
> it is ours that is downgraded?
> or theirs that is upgraded?
> i tend to believe, the latter that is true :p


Agreed, 
you get what you pay for!

He added that there would be minor differences between the KFX and IFX.

'The IFX will have a greater range as required by the Indonesian Air Force ,' he said.

'For air refueling, the IFX will use a probe system while the KFX will use a boom system.

'The third difference will be the data link. South Korea will use the US-made Link 16 and probably develop their own while we will also develop our own.' 

quoted from this
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...erospace-firms-sign-kfx-cooperation-deal.html


----------



## mandala

Svantana said:


> Agreed,
> you get what you pay for!
> 
> He added that there would be minor differences between the KFX and IFX.
> 
> 'The IFX will have a greater range as required by the Indonesian Air Force ,' he said.
> 
> 'For air refueling, the IFX will use a probe system while the KFX will use a boom system.
> 
> 'The third difference will be the data link. South Korea will use the US-made Link 16 and probably develop their own while we will also develop our own.'
> 
> quoted from this
> http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...erospace-firms-sign-kfx-cooperation-deal.html


That Aryo Nugroho article title is quite bombastic. Without IWB is what the Indonesian Air Force wants in its requirement for greater range in the 2015 Jakarta Post article.

>> 'The IFX will have a greater range as required by the Indonesian Air Force ,' he said.

So there is no downgrade.

The IWB space in the KF-X will be replaced with extra fuel tank for extended range in the IF-X.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

BDforever said:


> @anas_nurhafidz @MarveL i also want to understand



Slank word and abreviation for mobil tua bangka or "good" old car 



anas_nurhafidz said:


> Wah motuba semua itu, dari dulu emg udh macet
> 
> Kapal Bakamla 110m
> 
> @imf
> 
> View attachment 431496



Merk Eropa sama Amerika semua itu, kalo ada sekarang bakalan jd vintage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Progres Pembangunan Pangkalan Armada Terpadu di Teluk Ratai Mulai Nampak*

16 Oktober 2017





Wakasal Tinjau Pembangunan Dermaga Armada Terpadu Teluk Ratai. (photo : TNI AL)

*Wakasal Tinjau Pembangunan Dermaga Armada Terpadu Teluk Ratai*

Wakil Kepala Staf TNI AL (Wakasal) Laksamana Madya TNI Achmad Taufiqoerrochman M., S.E. beserta rombongan melaksanakan kunjungan kerja dalam rangka meninjau lokasi pembangunan kawasan Armada Terpadu di Pantai Caligi, Teluk Ratai, Lampung, Rabu (11/10/2017)

Dalam kunjungan kesekian kalinya ke Lampung, Wakasal beserta rombongan yang terdiri dari Asrena Kasal Laksamana Muda TNI Tri Wahyudi, S.E., M.M., Dankormar Mayjen TNI Mar Bambang Suswantono, Kadisfaslanal Laksamana Pertama TNI M. Simbolon, S.Pi., dan Paban V Faslan Kolonel Laut (T) Puguh Santoso, dalam kesempatan ini mereka menggunakan pesawat Helly TNI AL langsung dari Jakarta ke Piabung dengan disambut dan didampingi oleh Komandan Pangkalan TNI AL (Danlanal) Lampung, Kolonel Laut (P) Kelik Haryadi, S.H., M.Si beserta Danbrigif-3 Marinir Kolonel Marinir Umar Farouq serta pejabat lainnya.

Sebelum meninjau ke lokasi terlebih dahulu dilaksanakan paparan master plan dari kawasan Armada Terpadu dan progres pembangunan Dermaga serta Sarana prasarananya dari tim Direksi dan Pengembang dilanjutkan dengan meninjau langsung dari kemajuan pembangunan Dermaga, selain itu juga dilaksanakan pengecekan lokasi rencana dari Denah pembangunan sarana prasarana seperti lokasi Gedung Mako dan perkantoran, Pembuatan Kanal dan Irigasi serta normalisasi muara sungai Sabu, Pembuatan Jalan penghubung, Penampungan Air bersih serta rencana pembangunan Fasilitas lainnya.

Turut hadir juga dalam peninjauan tersebut para Perwira dari Staf Kormar, Lanal Lampung dan Brigif-3 Marinir yang diahiri foto bersama dengan rombongan Wakasal. (TNI AL)



*Pangkalan Armabar Mulai Dibangun, Danlanal: Lampung Akan Menyaingi Jakarta*
17 Agustus 2017





Suasana pembangunan pangkalan Armabar di Pantai Caligi, Pesawaran, Lampung di bulan Agustus lalu (photo : Kupas Tuntas)

Kupastuntas.co, Bandar Lampung – Pangkalan Armada Barat (Armabar) TNI AL di Lampung mulai dibangun di Pantai Caligi, Pesawaran.

Komandan Lanal Lampung, Kolonel (P) Kelik Haryadi, mengatakan pembangunan sudah dilakukan sejak 3 minggu lalu, dimulai dengan pembuatan dermaga, yang ditargetkan selesai 2017.

Setelah itu, pembangunan dilanjutkan 2018 dengan penambahan fasilitas, seperti gedung dan fasilitas pendukung lainnya.

“Targetnya 2019 sudah bisa digunakan, dan akan diresmikan oleh Presiden. Karena, salah satu nawacita Presiden adalah membangun pertahanan maritim,” ujar Kelik di ruang kerjanya, Selasa (15/08/2017).

Danlanal menjelaskan, nantinya di Teluk Ratai akan dibangun armada terpadu berbasis SSAT (Sistem Senjata Armada Terpadu), yang terdiri dari Pangkalan, KRI, Penerbangan, dan pasukan Marinir. Personel TNI AL di Lampung juga akan bertambah hingga di atas 10 ribu prajurit.

“Jika suatu saat dibutuhkan dalam perang, kita bisa cepat mengumpulkan kekuatan di satu wilayah. Kalau saat ini kan terpisah, Pasukan Marinir 2 di Cilandak, KRI di Tanjung Priok, memerlukan waktu dan kurang efektif dalam pertempuran,” jelasnya.

Di Teluk Ratai Lampung, nantinya akan dipadukan berbagai unsur, Armabar, Kolinlamil, Pusidros, Pusperbal, dan Marinir. Maka dipastikan di 2019 akan ada pergeseran personel dari daerah lain menuju Lampung.

“Jumlahnya di atas 10 ribu personel. Karena untuk KRI saja kita hitung personelnya untuk kapal kecil diawaki 50 orang, kapal besar bisa di atas 200 orang. Nanti di Lampung akan banyak KRI,” kata Kelik lagi.

Menurutnya, pembangunan Armabar akan berdampak positif bagi Provinsi Lampung. Ekonomi juga akan membaik dan stabilitas keamanan juga demikian. Selain itu, pembangunan rumah untuk para personel TNI AL di Armabar ini juga akan mendukung property di Lampung.

“Yang jelas keamanan akan terjamin, investor tidak akan ragu berinvestasi di sini. Pokoknya Lampung bisa jadi saingannya Jakarta,” tuntasnya.





Teluk Ratai, Lampung (image : GoogleMaps)

Sementara, Komandan Brigade Infanteri-3 Marinir, Kolonel (Mar) Umar Farouq, mengatakan dengan pembangunan Armada terpadu ini Brigif-3 Marinir akan bertransformasi menjadi Pasukan Marinir (Pasmar). Ia mengatakan saat ini baru ada dua Pasmar, yakni Pasmar 1 di Surabaya dan Pasmar 2 di Jakarta.

“Brigif 3 jadi cikal bakal Pasmar. Nanti Indonesia akan memiliki 3 Pasmar. Konsepnya, Pasmar 1 di Lampung membawahi ujung Sumatera sampai Kalimantan bagian barat dan Jakarta. Pasmar 2 di Surabaya membawahi Kaltim dan Sulawesi, dan Pasmar 3 di Sorong membawahi wilayah timur Indonesia,” bebernya, kemarin.

Disversi kekutan ini, sambung dia, untuk mendukung komando armada TNI AL yang juga akan dibangun jadi 3, yakni Armada Timur, Armada Tengah dan Armada Barat.

Tak hanya AL, penambahan serupa juga dilakukan TNI AD dan AU. Dimana nantinya Divisi Kostrad juga akan menjadi tiga (saat ini masih 2) dan AU juga demikian.

“Dalam menghadapi ancaman dari luar. Kita mempersiapkan diri dengan tindakan preventif untuk menjaga kedaulatan negara. Secara otomatis personel Marinir di Lampung juga akan bertambah untuk mengembangkan kekuatan material,” jelas Danbrigif.

Terkait tahapan yang sudah berjalan, ia mengatakan saat ini sudah dibangun dermaga untuk digunakan tempat memasok logistik menuju Lampung. di Teluk Ratai akan dibangun Pangkalan TNI AL, sehingga status Lanal nantinya akan bertransformasi jadi Lantamal.

“Pemilihan Lampung tidak serta-merta, banyak pertimbangan seperti kondisi alam maupun jalur taktisnya. Itu semua sudah dikaji oleh dewan strategis para petinggi TNI AL,” pungkasnya.

(KupasTuntas)

Indonesian Navy is building a large complex Naval base to replacing one in Jakarta. Western Command Naval Base Headquarter will be based here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krakatau Class

madokafc said:


> *ADEX: KF-X advances, as detailed design beckons*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 OCTOBER, 2017
> 
> SOURCE: FLIGHTGLOBAL.COM
> 
> BY: GREG WALDRON
> 
> SINGAPORE
> The final design of the Korea Aerospace Industries KF-X fighter is expected in June 2018, at which point detailed design will commence.
> 
> The detailed design phase for the twin-engined type will run until late 2019, at which point the production of prototypes will commence, says an official familiar with the programme.
> 
> A first flight is planned in the middle part of 2022, with testing and evaluation to run until 2026.
> 
> 
> The KF-X will have both single and two-seat versions, and be powered by two General Electric F414 engines.
> 
> At present, the design is undergoing wind tunnel tests and computational fluid dynamic analysis.
> 
> The official adds that Indonesia, which is undertaking 20% of development costs, obtained export licences from the US government in April 2017. Indonesian Aerospace has over 80 staff working on the programme, along with staff from Lockheed Martin and KAI. Jakarta's variant, of which it will obtain about 80 examples, is referred to as the IF-X.
> 
> "At this point, there is almost now difference between KF-X and IF-X shapes," says the official.
> 
> Still, the South Korean and Indonesian examples are likely to be different. Previously, officials have said that a Block I configuration without stealth coatings and the ability to carry weapons internally will go to Indonesia. South Korea will have a Block II aircraft, with stealth coatings and weapons bays.
> 
> Seoul will also develop indigenous capabilities in key areas where it failed to obtain export licences from the US, an early stumbling block for the programme. These include the jet's active electronically scanned array (AESA), which will be developed with Israeli assistance, infrared search & track (IRST), electro-optical targeting, and the aircraft's electronic warfare suite.
> 
> Jakarta plans to obtain 80 IF-X fighters, while Seoul plans to obtain 120 examples of KF-X.
> https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/adex-kf-x-advances-as-detailed-design-beckons-442176/



So in conclusion we will 'produce' the one without stealth and weapon bay.
But I think we still can buy the 'full package fighter' at the very special price.
Certainly our air force will calculate all of the possibilities will happened. Everything could be happened then, still long way to go.
So just relax.


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

Surely, can't fit all those drop tanks and missiles inside the internal weapon bay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Surely, can't fit all those drop tanks and missiles inside the internal weapon bay


Using Internal Weapon Bay will limited the missiles it can carry in stealth mode.

"The Block 3 will be full-stealth. The KFX already has a space for an internal weapons bay. Indonesians are using this space for extra fuel tank to extend range and are sticking with wing pylon only for munitions, *while Koreans are wasting this space with internal fixed pylons to hang four AMRAAMs recessively to belly panels which aren't stressed members.*

Supposedly the Indonesian version will have a 4.5 hour mission endurance without refueling. Korean version won't."

Source: SNAFU


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> Using Internal Weapon Bay will limited the missiles it can carry in stealth mode.
> 
> "The Block 3 will be full-stealth. The KFX already has a space for an internal weapons bay. Indonesians are using this space for extra fuel tank to extend range and are sticking with wing pylon only for munitions, *while Koreans are wasting this space with internal fixed pylons to hang four AMRAAMs recessively to belly panels which aren't stressed members.*
> 
> Supposedly the Indonesian version will have a 4.5 hour mission endurance without refueling. Korean version won't."
> 
> Source: SNAFU



This i would call it our necessity based on our own requirement. For radar absorbing coating material, thats not a big issue actually as our had been long investing on this field too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

madokafc said:


> *Progres Pembangunan Pangkalan Armada Terpadu di Teluk Ratai Mulai Nampak*
> 
> 16 Oktober 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wakasal Tinjau Pembangunan Dermaga Armada Terpadu Teluk Ratai. (photo : TNI AL)
> 
> *Wakasal Tinjau Pembangunan Dermaga Armada Terpadu Teluk Ratai*
> 
> Wakil Kepala Staf TNI AL (Wakasal) Laksamana Madya TNI Achmad Taufiqoerrochman M., S.E. beserta rombongan melaksanakan kunjungan kerja dalam rangka meninjau lokasi pembangunan kawasan Armada Terpadu di Pantai Caligi, Teluk Ratai, Lampung, Rabu (11/10/2017)
> 
> Dalam kunjungan kesekian kalinya ke Lampung, Wakasal beserta rombongan yang terdiri dari Asrena Kasal Laksamana Muda TNI Tri Wahyudi, S.E., M.M., Dankormar Mayjen TNI Mar Bambang Suswantono, Kadisfaslanal Laksamana Pertama TNI M. Simbolon, S.Pi., dan Paban V Faslan Kolonel Laut (T) Puguh Santoso, dalam kesempatan ini mereka menggunakan pesawat Helly TNI AL langsung dari Jakarta ke Piabung dengan disambut dan didampingi oleh Komandan Pangkalan TNI AL (Danlanal) Lampung, Kolonel Laut (P) Kelik Haryadi, S.H., M.Si beserta Danbrigif-3 Marinir Kolonel Marinir Umar Farouq serta pejabat lainnya.
> 
> Sebelum meninjau ke lokasi terlebih dahulu dilaksanakan paparan master plan dari kawasan Armada Terpadu dan progres pembangunan Dermaga serta Sarana prasarananya dari tim Direksi dan Pengembang dilanjutkan dengan meninjau langsung dari kemajuan pembangunan Dermaga, selain itu juga dilaksanakan pengecekan lokasi rencana dari Denah pembangunan sarana prasarana seperti lokasi Gedung Mako dan perkantoran, Pembuatan Kanal dan Irigasi serta normalisasi muara sungai Sabu, Pembuatan Jalan penghubung, Penampungan Air bersih serta rencana pembangunan Fasilitas lainnya.
> 
> Turut hadir juga dalam peninjauan tersebut para Perwira dari Staf Kormar, Lanal Lampung dan Brigif-3 Marinir yang diahiri foto bersama dengan rombongan Wakasal. (TNI AL)
> 
> 
> 
> *Pangkalan Armabar Mulai Dibangun, Danlanal: Lampung Akan Menyaingi Jakarta*
> 17 Agustus 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suasana pembangunan pangkalan Armabar di Pantai Caligi, Pesawaran, Lampung di bulan Agustus lalu (photo : Kupas Tuntas)
> 
> Kupastuntas.co, Bandar Lampung – Pangkalan Armada Barat (Armabar) TNI AL di Lampung mulai dibangun di Pantai Caligi, Pesawaran.
> 
> Komandan Lanal Lampung, Kolonel (P) Kelik Haryadi, mengatakan pembangunan sudah dilakukan sejak 3 minggu lalu, dimulai dengan pembuatan dermaga, yang ditargetkan selesai 2017.
> 
> Setelah itu, pembangunan dilanjutkan 2018 dengan penambahan fasilitas, seperti gedung dan fasilitas pendukung lainnya.
> 
> “Targetnya 2019 sudah bisa digunakan, dan akan diresmikan oleh Presiden. Karena, salah satu nawacita Presiden adalah membangun pertahanan maritim,” ujar Kelik di ruang kerjanya, Selasa (15/08/2017).
> 
> Danlanal menjelaskan, nantinya di Teluk Ratai akan dibangun armada terpadu berbasis SSAT (Sistem Senjata Armada Terpadu), yang terdiri dari Pangkalan, KRI, Penerbangan, dan pasukan Marinir. Personel TNI AL di Lampung juga akan bertambah hingga di atas 10 ribu prajurit.
> 
> “Jika suatu saat dibutuhkan dalam perang, kita bisa cepat mengumpulkan kekuatan di satu wilayah. Kalau saat ini kan terpisah, Pasukan Marinir 2 di Cilandak, KRI di Tanjung Priok, memerlukan waktu dan kurang efektif dalam pertempuran,” jelasnya.
> 
> Di Teluk Ratai Lampung, nantinya akan dipadukan berbagai unsur, Armabar, Kolinlamil, Pusidros, Pusperbal, dan Marinir. Maka dipastikan di 2019 akan ada pergeseran personel dari daerah lain menuju Lampung.
> 
> “Jumlahnya di atas 10 ribu personel. Karena untuk KRI saja kita hitung personelnya untuk kapal kecil diawaki 50 orang, kapal besar bisa di atas 200 orang. Nanti di Lampung akan banyak KRI,” kata Kelik lagi.
> 
> Menurutnya, pembangunan Armabar akan berdampak positif bagi Provinsi Lampung. Ekonomi juga akan membaik dan stabilitas keamanan juga demikian. Selain itu, pembangunan rumah untuk para personel TNI AL di Armabar ini juga akan mendukung property di Lampung.
> 
> “Yang jelas keamanan akan terjamin, investor tidak akan ragu berinvestasi di sini. Pokoknya Lampung bisa jadi saingannya Jakarta,” tuntasnya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teluk Ratai, Lampung (image : GoogleMaps)
> 
> Sementara, Komandan Brigade Infanteri-3 Marinir, Kolonel (Mar) Umar Farouq, mengatakan dengan pembangunan Armada terpadu ini Brigif-3 Marinir akan bertransformasi menjadi Pasukan Marinir (Pasmar). Ia mengatakan saat ini baru ada dua Pasmar, yakni Pasmar 1 di Surabaya dan Pasmar 2 di Jakarta.
> 
> “Brigif 3 jadi cikal bakal Pasmar. Nanti Indonesia akan memiliki 3 Pasmar. Konsepnya, Pasmar 1 di Lampung membawahi ujung Sumatera sampai Kalimantan bagian barat dan Jakarta. Pasmar 2 di Surabaya membawahi Kaltim dan Sulawesi, dan Pasmar 3 di Sorong membawahi wilayah timur Indonesia,” bebernya, kemarin.
> 
> Disversi kekutan ini, sambung dia, untuk mendukung komando armada TNI AL yang juga akan dibangun jadi 3, yakni Armada Timur, Armada Tengah dan Armada Barat.
> 
> Tak hanya AL, penambahan serupa juga dilakukan TNI AD dan AU. Dimana nantinya Divisi Kostrad juga akan menjadi tiga (saat ini masih 2) dan AU juga demikian.
> 
> “Dalam menghadapi ancaman dari luar. Kita mempersiapkan diri dengan tindakan preventif untuk menjaga kedaulatan negara. Secara otomatis personel Marinir di Lampung juga akan bertambah untuk mengembangkan kekuatan material,” jelas Danbrigif.
> 
> Terkait tahapan yang sudah berjalan, ia mengatakan saat ini sudah dibangun dermaga untuk digunakan tempat memasok logistik menuju Lampung. di Teluk Ratai akan dibangun Pangkalan TNI AL, sehingga status Lanal nantinya akan bertransformasi jadi Lantamal.
> 
> “Pemilihan Lampung tidak serta-merta, banyak pertimbangan seperti kondisi alam maupun jalur taktisnya. Itu semua sudah dikaji oleh dewan strategis para petinggi TNI AL,” pungkasnya.
> 
> (KupasTuntas)
> 
> Indonesian Navy is building a large complex Naval base to replacing one in Jakarta. Western Command Naval Base Headquarter will be based here


Markas armabar pindah ke sumatra, ibukota pindah ke kalimantan, mengurangi beban jakarta biar tidak multi-role.


----------



## Nike

*UAVOS UVH-29E Drone Copter: Ditawarkan Untuk Instansi Sipil Dan Militer Indonesia*
indomiliter | 16/10/2017 | Berita Matra Darat, Berita Matra Laut, Berita Update Alutsista, Dari Ruang Tempur,Drone, Helikopter | 2 Comments
FacebookTwitterWhatsAppLineCopy LinkEmail







Adopsi drone copter (rotary wing) masih terbilang baru di Indonesia, dimana unit dan kesatuan pengguna masih terbatas, sementara memang terlihat ada kebutuhan penggelaran drone copter, khususnya dalam misi SAR dan surveillance. Berangkat dari peluang tersebut, belum lama ini UAVOS Inc dari Mountain View, California, Amerika Serikat, memperkenalkan produk drone copter berukuran mini, UVH-29E, kepada pihak Badan SAR Nasional (BASARNAS), Badan Nasional Pemberantasan Terorisme (BNPT), Badan Penanggulangan Bencana Indonesia (BNPB) dan perwakilan dari pasukan khusus TNI.

*Baca juga: Avenger II – Sensor Canggih Berbasis Thermal di Drone Saab Skeldar V-200*

Meski masih terasa baru, sampai saat ini di angkasa Tanah Air setidaknya telah mengudara drone copter Saab Skeldar V-200 yang didatangkan Kementerian Pertahanan RI dan SDO 50V2 produksi Swiss Drones Operating AG yang kini telah dioperasikan BASARNAS. Meski belum pasti diakuisisi, pada bulan Juli lalu *Schiebel (Rajawali) S-100* telah mekakukan demonstrasi penerbangan di hadapan Panglima Komando Armada Barat (Pangarmabar), dan disebut-sebut pihak TNI AL tertarik dengan Schiebel Camcopter S-100 buatan Austria yang dapat dipersenjatai rudal LMM ini.

Nah, dibanding ketiga drone yang disebutkan di atas, UVH-29E punya bodi (_fuselage_) yang paling kecil. Meski begitu, toh pihak UAVOS menganggap drone copter lansirannya punya keunggulan komparatif, seperti punya karakter yang cocok dioperasikan di iklim tropis, payload yang dinamis dan perangkat navigasi yang punya kemampuan menghadapi peperangan elektronik. Drone copter yang diberi label “Surveyor-H” ini dapat mengudara selama 3 jam dengan radius terbang 150 km. Kapasitas bahan bakar maksimum adalah 3,6 liter.

*Baca juga: SDO 50V2 – Ini Dia! Drone Copter Andalan BASARNAS*











Dapur pacu UVH-29E disokong mesin Modified Zenoah G29 2 stroke yang punya kekuatan 7.2 hp. Dari mesin tersebut, drone copter dengan dua bilah baling-baling pada rotor utama tersebut dapat melesat dengan kecepatan maksimum 120 km per jam. Secara resmi, pihak UAVOS merancang drone copter ini untuk misi Video surveillance and monitoring, Delivery and autonomous transporting, Signal jamming, Signal range extension and retransmission, Target marking and designation, R&D flying laboratory (meteorology, hydrology etc.) dan Monitoring the Earth’s surface. Untuk keamanan pengoperasian, drone ini dapat diterbangkan dalam kondisi kecepatan angin maksimum 14 meter per detk (27 knots).

Dari beragam misi yang dapat dibebankan ke UVH-29E, maka peran drone dengan bobot 25 kg ini memang ideal untuk tugas sipil dan militer. Untuk landng dan take off, hanya dibutuhkan area dengan bentang kurang dari 5 x 5 meter. Payload yang dapat dibawa UVH-29E mencapai 5 kg, dari payload yang dibawa terdiri dari beragam jenis kamera, B/W Spotter, Optical Sensors, Designators, Lidars, Transmitters, Retransmitters dan Signal Jammers.










Gyro stabilised micro gimbal (OTUS-U135 HIGH-DEF)
*Baca juga: Bullray UAS – Drone Copter Amfibi dengan Kemampuan Tembak Sasaran*

*Spesifikasi UAVOS UVH-29E:*
– Operating temperature range: -20°C to +50°C
– Max cruising speed: 100 km/h
– Max speed: 120 km/h
– Cruise fuel consumption: 1,2 l/h
– Main rotor diameter: 1,8 m
– Overall length: 1,6 m
– Overall height: 0,55 m
– Engine type: 2-stroke
– Powerplant: modified Zenoah G29E Engine power: 7.2 hp
– Fuel tank volume: 3.6 l
– Max takeoff weight: 16,2 kg
– Rate of climb: 6 m/s
– Mission radius: 150 km
– Service ceiling: 2.100 m
– Endurance: 3 hr
– Parachute: ballistic
– Onboard power supply: 7.4 V
– Altimeter: radio TBO: 100 hr






*Portabke Ground Control Station (PGCS)*
Sebagai unit kendali, PGCS dirancang kompak berikut antena Omnidirectional untuk kendali, telemetri, serta transmisi data dan video. Bila mengandalkan baterai penuh, PGCS dengan bobot 13 kg ini dapat beroperasi melayani drone selama kurang lebih 5 jam. *(Gilang Perdana)*


----------



## barjo

jek_sperrow said:


> Markas armabar pindah ke sumatra, ibukota pindah ke kalimantan, mengurangi beban jakarta biar tidak multi-role.


yipppiii palangkaraya oum....


----------



## Bennedict

Marine Corps' Amphibious Reconnaisance Unit

Credits to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

Even Turkey has their own anti ship missile program (Atmaca) 




https://turkishnavy.net/2017/04/09/turkish-antiship-missile-makes-debut/

http://quwa.org/2017/10/16/turkish-navy-announces-successful-test-fire-atmaca-anti-ship-missile/

200 kg warhead, 200 km range, 800 kg weight, about as long as harpoon





Remind me of C-705 TOT.... Utterly failed. Do we even have backup plan for this?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

TNI AU Jatuhkan Pilihan Pada C-130J Super Hercules untuk MEF Tahap 2






Sementara pemerintah dalam hal ini Kementerian Pertahanan sudah mengungkapkan rencana untuk melakukan pembelian pesawat angkut kelas berat Airbus A400M yang pengoperasiannya akan dilakukan oleh TNI, TNI AU sendiri ternyata lebih menginginkan untuk meneruskan program pengadaan C-130 Hercules dengan pengadaan baru C-130J Super Hercules untuk kebutuhan pemenuhan Kekuatan Esensial Minimum Tahap 2.

Pilihan akan C-130J tersebut disampaikan oleh Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto di hadapan para wartawan dalam peringatan hari ulang tahun Korps Pasukan Khas (Korpaskhas) TNI AU yang ke-70, yang untuk pertama kalinya dilaksanakan di Bandara Adisucipto Yogyakarta.

Pilihan TNI AU ini sangat wajar, mengingat dinasti Hercules telah dioperasikan selama lima dekade lebih oleh TNI AU, dan telah terbukti andal untuk segala penugasan yang dibebankan ke Skadron Angkut Berat 31 dan 32. Selain Super Hercules, Oerlikon Skyshield rencananya juga akan ditambah dengan jumlah di atas sepuluh unit.

Jika rencana akuisisi C-130J lancar, Indonesia akan bergabung dengan 15 negara lain yang sudah mengoperasikan C-130J, dengan Angkatan Udara India sebagai yang terkini mengoperasikan C-130J. Model J, walaupun dari segi bentuk tidak banyak berubah dibandingkan dengan model H yang paling banyak populasinya, sesungguhnya adalah pesawat yang sama sekali baru dari segi kemampuan dan avionik.

C-130J didesain untuk mudah dioperasikan, dengan hanya tiga orang awak yaitu pilot, kopilot, dan load master. Fungsi F/E atau Flight Engineer-Navigator dihilangkan untuk varian J karena peranannya sudah bisa digantikan oleh sistem avionik dan panel kokpit yang kini lebih sederhana karena sudah menggunakan konsep Multi Function Display (MFD). Bahkan C-130J pun sudah menggunakan sistem Head Up Display untuk menampilkan fungsi dan informasi vital penerbangan.

C-130J sendiri terbang lebih jauh, membawa muatan lebih banyak, dan tentu saja lebih cepat dibandingkan varian Hercules pendahulunya. Ini semua berkat mesin Rolls Royce AE2100D3 turboprop dan baling-baling enam bilah Dowty R391 yang mampu menyemburkan daya 4.637 shp sebuahnya, naik 300hp dibandingkan mesin Allison T56 yang mentenagai Hercules versi lama.

Daya angkut C-130J juga mencapai 19 ton dan bahkan 19,9 ton untuk C-130-J-30 yang merupakan varian C-130J panjang. Jika diterjemahkan, C-130J bisa mengangkut 92 penumpang, 64 prajurit lintas udara siap terjun, 74 tandu, atau 3 kendaraan taktis sekelas SSE P2 Commando atau Komodo, atau 1 unit panser kanon Badak milik TNI AD beserta perlengkapan dan amunisinya dengan leluasa dan terbang sejauh 3.500 kilometer.

KSAU sendiri belum menyebutkan mengenai berapa jumlah C-130J yang akan diajukan pengadaannya, tetapi masih ada sejumlah C-130B Hercules di jajaran TNI AU yang membutuhkan penggantian dengan segera, pembelian bisa dilakukan untuk empat sampai enam unit. Menilik dari harganya yang sekitar 60 juta Dolar AS, C-130J juga merupakan pilihan yang lebih ekonomis dibandingkan dengan A400M yang banderol harganya nyaris tiga kali lipatnya.

Namun seperti kita tahu, apa yang diajukan oleh TNI AU masih akan melewati pertimbangan dari Departemen Pertahanan. Jalan masih panjang, dan segalanya bisa terjadi di republik ini. Seperti kata pepatah, janganlah UCers terlalu berharap akan keputusan pengadaan alutsista sampai barangnya sendiri tiba di tanah air. Selain membeli baru, ada opsi untuk membeli dari negara seperti Inggris yang menjual C-130J C5 dengan umur yang relatif masih muda. (Aryo Nugroho)

Posted : RC/https://c.uctalks.ucweb.com/detail/0e44a470288049c1ae58f51bf6425403

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

Although Indonesia is not one of the countries in the region which have been locked with China in maritime territorial disputes over the South China Sea, its oil rich island of Natuna made the country as one of those at the forefront of this conflict which has been going one for several years now.

Indonesia has been strengthening the Natuna island through deployment of various military assets, equipment and personnel. Over the years, Natuna has been the main location for the Indonesian military to conduct joint training and exercise, possibly to tell other countries not to test its determination to protect its interests and territories in the South China Sea.

Indonesia has been known to guard its airspace jealously as have been demonstrated time over time throughout its airspace where it has intercepted various foreign military and civilian aircraft allegedly entering its airspace without prior permission.

Coupled with the seemingly increasing presence and deployment of China’s long range aviation assets namely the Xian H-6K (NATO Reporting Name: Badger) strategic bomber and Shenyang J-11B (NATO Reporting Name: Flanker) fighter aircraft throughout the South China Sea, it is obvious that eventually, one of these flights will be intercepted by the Indonesians. Indeed this has happened.





Picture in sina.cn portal clearly shows a _Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Udara _(TNI-AU) KNAAPO-built Sukhoi Su-30MK2 Flanker shadowing the solid nose H-6K bomber and the accompanying J-11BS.

https://malaysiaflyingherald.wordpress.c
om/2017/10/16/shadowing-the-solid-nose-badger/


----------



## mengkom

Bennedict said:


> Marine Corps' Amphibious Reconnaisance Unit
> 
> Credits to original uploader
> View attachment 431667


straight magazine with red tip on the barrel..is that simunition training system?


----------



## Nike

1. Sarjono Kartosuwiryo (Anak Kartosuwiryo, pemimpin DI/TII)
2. Amelia Ahmad Yani (Anak Jenderal Ahmad Yani, Pahlawan Revolusi)
3. Ilham Aidit (Anak DN. Aidit, pemimpin PKI)

Mereka melupakan masa kelam itu, dan lebih memilih meraih masa depan yang lebih baik

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krakatau Class

Never heard we were considering De Zeven Provincien class, since it's built by Damen too.





Any reason ?


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

UMNOPutra said:


> Although Indonesia is not one of the countries in the region which have been locked with China in maritime territorial disputes over the South China Sea, its oil rich island of Natuna made the country as one of those at the forefront of this conflict which has been going one for several years now.
> 
> Indonesia has been strengthening the Natuna island through deployment of various military assets, equipment and personnel. Over the years, Natuna has been the main location for the Indonesian military to conduct joint training and exercise, possibly to tell other countries not to test its determination to protect its interests and territories in the South China Sea.
> 
> Indonesia has been known to guard its airspace jealously as have been demonstrated time over time throughout its airspace where it has intercepted various foreign military and civilian aircraft allegedly entering its airspace without prior permission.
> 
> Coupled with the seemingly increasing presence and deployment of China’s long range aviation assets namely the Xian H-6K (NATO Reporting Name: Badger) strategic bomber and Shenyang J-11B (NATO Reporting Name: Flanker) fighter aircraft throughout the South China Sea, it is obvious that eventually, one of these flights will be intercepted by the Indonesians. Indeed this has happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture in sina.cn portal clearly shows a _Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Udara _(TNI-AU) KNAAPO-built Sukhoi Su-30MK2 Flanker shadowing the solid nose H-6K bomber and the accompanying J-11BS.
> 
> https://malaysiaflyingherald.wordpress.c
> om/2017/10/16/shadowing-the-solid-nose-badger/



This has been debunked...it's a PLAAF Su-30MKK with aggressor camo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Krakatau Class said:


> Never heard we were considering De Zeven Provincien class, since it's built by Damen too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason ?


Udah lama pengennn, duite ora  Makanya Damen malah nawarin PKR yg 5 meter lebih panjang (11514) kalo TNI AL mau PKR lagi hihi 

11514

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike




----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Danrem 083/BDJ Menyaksikan Uji Coba Meriam GS M109A4-BE 155 MM






Danrem 083/Bdj Kolonel Inf Bangun Nawoko, menyambut langsung kedatangan tim dari Pussenarmed yang dipimpin langsung oleh Danpusssenarmed Brigjen Tni Dwi jati Utomo di Kabupaten Lumajang. Kedatangan tim Pussenarmed untuk mengadakan uji fungsi Meriam GS M109A4-BE 155 mm, Selasa (17/10/2017).

Rombongan tim Pussenarmed yang hadir dalam uji fungsi Meriam GS M109A4-BE 155 mm, Danpussenarmed Brigjen Tni Dwi jati Utomo, Brigjen TNI Eko Erwanto, Kolonel Cpl Saiful Rochima, Kolonel Inf Sugeng Priyanto, Kolonel Cpl Kokom, Kolonel Cpl Suwoto, Kolonel Kav Dwi Haryoko, Kolonel Cpl Bambang Pursetiadi, Kolonel Cpl Dwi Angga Suwono, Kolonel Arm Saripudin, Kolonel Arm Dwi Wahyudi, Kolonel Arm Saiful Rizal, Letkol Cpl Wahyu Widodo, Letkol Cpl Andi Edwin, Letkol Cpl Sugiharto, Letkol Cpl Dwi Cahyadi, Letkol Chb Sihono, Mayor Cpl Krisna, Mayor Cpl Agus Priyanto, Mayor Cpl Untung Sutopo, Mayor Cpl Sutarman, Mayor Cpl Budiyanto dan Mayor Cpl Putu Ngurah.

Brigjen TNI Dwi Jati Utomo menyampaiakan, Artileri Medan merupakan salah satu kecabangan TNI AD dan sebagai kekuatan yang menjalankan fungsi serangan Artileri dan Bantuan Tembakan terhadap sasaran di darat maupun permukaan secara tepat dan kontinyu. Untuk itu, Danpussenarmed Brigjen TNI Dwi Jati Utomo mengadakan uji fungsi meriam GS M109A4-BE155 mm.

“Baru-baru ini Pussenarmed telah memesan 18 unit meriam M109A4 155 mm. Meriam Arbeba GS M109A4BE 155 mm Howitzer merupakan upgrade dari meriam M109A2 buatan Amerika Serikat yang dibeli pada tahun 1984-1985. Peremajaan dilakukan oleh Belgia pada tahun 2007-2008. Secara teknis kemampuannya telah diperbaharui dengan tekhnologi terbaru dan mempunyai daya tempur sangat dahsyat dan mobile yang tinggi,” papar Danpussenarmed

“Senjata andalan korps baret coklat yang terakhir ini sekarang berada di Ditpalad untuk dilakukan pemeliharaan secara efektif dan efisien, sehingga seluruh materiil peralatan tersebut selalu dalam kondisi siap pakai guna menunjang kesiapan satuan jajaran TNI Angkatan Darat dalam melaksanakan tugas pokoknya,” imbuhnya.

Materi yang dilaksanakan dalam uji fungsi Meriam GS M109A4-BE 155 mm tersebut adalah Yonarmed roket melaksanakan bantuan tembakan dalam operasi serangan dan Yonarmed roket melaksanakan operasi serangan Artileri (Artileri Strike).

Artilleri Strike yang merupakan suatu bentuk operasi tersendiri, lanjut Dwi Jati Utomo, sangat menentukan dalam pertempuran. Dimana terjadi pengerahan kekuatan Armed roket untuk menghancurkan musuh/instalasi (sasaran strategis) dari jarak yang sangat jauh dengan tembakan penghancuran, ketika pasukan sendiri masih berada dalam jarak yang aman atau belum terlibat dalam operasi secara keseluruhan yang dapat menimbulkan keuntungan bagi pasukan sendiri dan operasi selanjutnya.

“Mengingat persenjataan Armed saat ini semakin canggih dan modern, maka perlu diadakan revisi pembinaan fungsi Armed ke depan,” tandas Dwi Jati Utomo.


----------



## Krakatau Class

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Udah lama pengennn, duite ora  Makanya Damen malah nawarin PKR yg 5 meter lebih panjang (11514) kalo TNI AL mau PKR lagi hihi
> 
> 11514
> View attachment 431746



No. We want the longer and bigger one 






So did we accept their proposal ?
And for the REM class, do we built just the 2 of it ?


----------



## barjo

Krakatau Class said:


> No. We want the longer and bigger one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did we accept their proposal ?
> And for the REM class, do we built just the 2 of it ?


kredit di FIF ja bro


----------



## MarveL

_




An Australian of 2AFDS guards Komoro airport, East Timor, alongside members of TNI-AU PASKHAS, 1999._



Spoiler: do not open



*The Flight Attendants*





_Citilink_










_Batik Air










Air Asia_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*18 Oktober 2017*



KF-X fighter (image : Military Factory)

GWACHEON, South Korea (Yonhap) -- South Korea and Indonesia are maintaining a close partnership over a fighter jet development project, code-named KF-X, despite concerns about agreed cost sharing, Seoul's arms agency said Friday. 

Last year, the two countries signed a deal that calls for Jakarta to pay 20 percent of the total cost, estimated at 8.1 trillion won (US$7.1 billion). The program, led by South Korea, aims to develop 4.5th-generation fighter jets by the mid-2020s. 

But Indonesia recently changed its stance to a more tepid position and discontinued the allocation of related budgets, according to news reports. 

"(We) are in close consultations with the Indonesian government on the issue," Jeon Je-guk, head of the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA), told lawmakers during an annual audit of the agency's affairs. "(We) are trying to resolve the problem." 

Indonesia has informed South Korea that it is also taking internal measures to address the matter, he added.

(YonhapNews)


----------



## MarveL

madokafc said:


> KF-X fighter (image : Military Factory)
> 
> (YonhapNews)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

*ADEX 2017: KAI refining KFX configuration ahead of key milestones*
*Gareth Jennings* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
17 October 2017


Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) is in the process of refining the final configuration of its Korean Fighter Experimental (KFX) aircraft ahead of a number of milestones that are due in the coming months and years, _Jane’s_ was told on 17 October.




While the baseline twin-engined configuration for the KFX has been decided upon, the final refinements are being made ahead of upcoming design reviews. (IHS Markit /Gareth Jennings)

Speaking at the Seoul International Aerospace and Defence Exhibition (ADEX) 2017, a senior programme official said that, while the baseline twin-jet configuration has been chosen, the final refinements are now taking place ahead of a planned preliminary design review (PDR) mid next year.

“We are putting the final touches on the configuration, and plan to have a PDR in June 2018,” the official who asked not to be named said, adding that this PDR would be followed by a critical design review (CDR) in September 2019; a rollout of the first prototype in 2022; and an entry into service in 2026.

http://www.janes.com/article/74976/adex-2017-kai-refining-kfx-configuration-ahead-of-key-milestones

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian air force will acquire more Oerlikon Skyshield

_http://nasional.kontan.co.id/news/tni-au-datangkan-11-unit-penghalau-serangan-udara_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

All credit to Ongen Bonaparte
Unmanned rescue boat / boat drone Poseidon-007









Firefighter drone Wino-007








Those "Pokeballs" are filled with fire retardant substance... There are videos about its effectiveness 

Here we go again... OS Wifanusa amphibious drones about to take flight at Pelabuhan Ratu beach... In cooperation with Litbang TNI AD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*REVITALISASI LABORATORIUM UJI KAPAL BPPT TELAN DANA RP 110 M*
18 OCTOBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT) melakukan revitalisasi Balai Teknologi Hidrodinamika. Revitalisasi laboratorium pengujian perkapalan terbesar di Asia Tenggara ini menelan dana Rp 110 miliar.

Sejumlah peralatan Balai Teknologi Hidrodinamika yang diresmikan tahun 1995 ini telah usang, revitalisasi akan memaksimalkan fasilitas layanan pengujian model kapal dan bangunan apung dengan skala industri.

Sekretaris Utama BPPT Soni Solistia Wirawan mengatakan, BPPT memiliki visi dan layanan teknologi, salah satunya dengan revitalisasi laboratorium terbesar di Asia Tenggara ini.

“Jumlah anggaran Rp 110 miliar ini baru sebagian perbaikan belum semuanya. Tahun ini kalau kita berhasil, lab ini akan meningkatkan layanan. Sudah banyak perusahaan antre minta uji coba kapal,” katanya saat kunjungan ke Balai Teknologi Hidrodinamika BPPT di Surabaya, Selasa (17/10).

Optimalisasi fasilitas Balai Teknologi Hidrodinamika ini diharapkan juga mendukung program poros maritim pemerintah.

Kepala Balai Teknologi Hidrodinamika BPPT Taufiq Arif Setyanto mengungkapkan, dari anggaran Rp 110 miliar itu, Rp 90 miliar di antaranya untuk merevitalisasi pembangkit gelombang di kolam manuver seluas 35×70 meter dan simulasi berbagai gelombang laut.

“Kita harus memiliki peralatan yang presisi,” ujarnya.

Selain itu, revitalisasi juga dilakukan pada alat ukur, mesin pembuat baling-baling, desain _propeller_ dan pengukuran poros _propeller_.

Selama ini banyak layanan yang tidak bisa diberikan selama beberapa tahun terakhir karena sejumlah fasilitas laboratorium yang mulai menua.

Padahal tahun 2016 tambahnya, penerimaan negara bukan pajak (PNBP) balai ini mencapai Rp 8,2 miliar dari target 2,7 miliar. Layanan balai ini, sangat dibutuhkan industri minyak dan gas serta industri pertahanan.

Saat ini lanjut Taufiq, Balai Teknologi Hidrodinamika mendesain kapal kontainer 100 TEUs yang diminta Kementerian Perhubungan, kapal ikan 120 GT untuk Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan, kapal angkut migas, patroli cepat, serta pengujian kapal selam nasional.

“Balai Teknologi Hidrodinamika juga berusaha menjadi sebuah Pusat Unggulan Iptek di bidang hidrodinamika bangunan apung,” ucapnya.

Sejak pertama kali didirikan, Balai Teknologi Hidrodinamika memiliki fasilitas pengujian yaitu kolam uji tarik _(towing tank)_, kolam manuevering dan kanal kavitasi.

Balai ini juga dilengkapi lima fasilitas pendukung yakni ruang gambar, bengkel produksi model, mekanik, elektrik, ruang editing foto dan video.

_Photo : Laboratorium Kapal Balai Teknologi Hidrodinamika, yang direvitalisasi Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT). (BeritaSatu)_

_Sumber : Berita Satu_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

leos, caesar in action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

haven´t you posted these pics?
welcome to VN.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

Viet said:


> haven´t you posted these pics?
> welcome to VN.


*Indonesian naval ships visit HCM City*
_Two Indonesian naval Sigma-class corvette vessels docked at the Ho Chi Minh City international port on October 18, starting a four-day visit to the southern economic hub._

Aboard the two ships – KRI Sultan Hasanuddin-366 and KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda-367 – are 181 crew members, led by Lieutenant Colonel Sunmarji Minoaji.

The visit aims to boost naval cooperation between the Vietnamese and Indonesian armies as well as the navies in particular, contributing to the two countries’ strategic partnership.

While in HCM City, the Indonesian delegation will visit the municipal People’s Committee, as well as High Commands of Military Region 7 and Naval Zone 2.

They will also take part in sport activities and exchanges with young Vietnamese naval officers.

_VNA _

*Indonesian Navy ships visit Ho Chi Minh City*
Wednesday, 2017-10-18 09:03:02



Kri Sultan Iskandar Muda 367 arrives at Ho Chi Minh City’s Nha Rong Port. (Credit: VNA)

NDO – A squadron of two Indonesian navy Sigma-class guided missile frigates docked at Nha Rong Wharf in Ho Chi Minh City on October 18, beginning their four-day visit to the southern economic hub and their exchange with the Vietnam People's Navy.

The two Sigma-class corvettes, namely Kri Sultan Hasanuddin 366 and Kri Sultan Iskandar Muda 367, have 181 crew members and are led by Lieutenant Colonel Sunmarji Bimoaji, the captain of the 367 vessel.

The guided missile ships have the same specifications, with a displacement of 1,818 tonnes, measuring 90.71 m long, 13.02 m wide and have a 5.2 m draft.

The visit by the Indonesian Navy fleet aims to enhance the cooperation between the two countries' military, and the navies in particular, contributing to promoting the strategic partnership between Vietnam and Indonesia, in an in depth manner with practical benefits.

Representatives from the HCM City agencies, the Ministry of Defence, Military Region 7 Command, the Border Guard Command, and the Vietnamese Navy authorities participated in the welcoming ceremony for the Indonesian frigates.





_The hosts welcome the Indonesian Navy delegation at Nha Rong Wharf. (Credit: tuoitre.vn)_

At the event, Colonel Ha Xuan Xu, a representative of the Vietnam People's Navy Command in the South, conveyed his wish for a successful visit to the Indonesian side.

The colonel also expressed his hope that the friendship between the two countries' military, and the navy in particular, would be increasingly intensified following the visit.

Expressing his sincere gratitude to the hosts for a warm welcome, Captain Sumarji Bimoaji said that the visit would contribute to promoting a fine and comprehensive partnership between the two countries.

During the visit, the commanders, officers and sailors of the Indonesian Navy ships will greet the leaders of the HCM City People's Committee; visit the Military Region 7 Command and Navy Region 2 Command; and take part in sporting activities, as well as exchanges with the hosts’ young navy officers.

The visit by the Indonesian Navy fleet will last until October 21.
http://en.nhandan.org.vn/politics/item/5576902-indonesian-navy-ships-visit-ho-chi-minh-city.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Denpal Palu musnahkan 525 butir granat Korea*
Rabu, 18 Oktober 2017 21:25 WIB - 1.341 Views

Pewarta: Fauzi





Prajurit TNI AD menunjukkan granat aktif yang akan dimusnahkan di kompleks Lapangan Tembak Paneki Desa Pombewe, Biromaru, Sigi, Sulawesi Tengah, Rabu (18/10/2017). Sebanyak 525 butir granat K75 buatan Korea yang sudah berumur lebih dari 10 tahun dimusnahkan dengan cara diledakkan. (ANTARAFOTO/Basri Marzuki)

Palu (ANTARA News) - Detasemen Peralatan Korem 132/Tadulako Palu, memusnahkan 525 butir granat buatan Korea tipe K75 dengan cara meledakkannya menggunakan TNT.

Kepala Penerangan Korem 132/Tadulako Palu Mayor Inf Dedi Afrizal mengemukakan di Palu, Rabu, pemusnahan itu dilakukan di sebuah tempat terpencil di Lapangan Tembak Paniki, Desa Pombewe, Kecamatan Biromaru, Kabupaten Sigi, dipimpin Komandan Denpal Mayor Cpl Hutapea. 

Granat buatan Korea itu dimusnahkan karena telah berusia 15 tahun dan dalam kondisi rusak berat.

Sebelum diledakkan, granat-granat tua itu ditanam dalam sebuah lubang sedalam 130 centimeter lalu diledakkan dengan menggunakan TNT secara terkendali dari jarak 150 meter.

Menurut Dedi, peledakkan 525 butir granat itu dilakukan bertahap dalam tiga sesi.

Peledakan ini dilaksanakan sesuai dengan perintah Pangdam XIII/Merdeka untuk memusnahkan bahan-bahan peledak yang telah kadaluarsa dan yang sudah berkondisi rusak berat. 

Tujuannya adalah agar tidak membahayakan warga yang berada di sekitar gudang penyimpanan.

Dedi juga mengatakan bahwa pemusnahan ini sesuai dengan prosedur tetap pemeliharaan dan pengamanan bahan-bahan peledak yang sudah diatur dari komando atas dan dilaksanakan secara terencana dengan baik agar tidak menimbulkan hal-hal yang tidak diinginkan.

Ia juga menjelaskan bahwa peledakan ini harus dilakukan dari jarak 150 meter dan disaksikan dari jarak aman lebih kurang satu km karena daya lontar pecahan granat sangat jauh dan mematikan.

Karenanya, ujar Dedi, peledakan ini harus dilakukan dengan penuh kehati-hatian dengan mengutamakan faktor keamanan. 

Jauh sebelum peledakan itu, pihak Denpal sudah mengirimkan surat pemberitahuan kepada Polres dan Polsek serta kepala desa di sekitar lokasi Lapangan Tembak yang tujuannya utk memberitahukan dan mensosialisasikan kepada warga agar pada saat kegiatan peledakan tidak melakukan aktivitas di sekitar lokasi.

"Efek dari ledakan ini menimbulkan suara dan getaran yang masih terasa hingga radius satu kilometer," ujarnya. 
Editor: B Kunto Wibisono

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

hmmm 15 years old


----------



## Nike

*Rabu, 18 Oktober 2017*


*Uji operasi doktrin lapangan Yonarmed roket (Pussenarmed) ★*

*A*rtileri Medan merupakan salah satu kecabangan TNI AD dan sebagai kekuatan yang menjalankan fungsi serangan Artileri dan Bantuan Tembakan terhadap sasaran di darat maupun permukaan secara tepat dan kontinyu. Untuk itu Sdirdok Kodiklat TNI AD mengadakan uji operasi doktrin lapangan Yonarmed roket di bawah pimpinan Dirdok Kodiklat TNI AD Brigjen TNI Tri Juniarto, bertempat di lapangan tembak meriam Armed Batujajar Cimahi, Selasa (10/10).

Materi yang dilaksanakan dalam uji tersebut adalah Yonarmed roket melaksanakan bantuan tembakan dalam operasi serangan dan Yonarmed roket melaksanakan operasi serangan Artileri (_Artileri Strike_).

Bertindak selaku narasumber dalam uji materi tersebut adalah Dirbindok Pussenarmed Kolonel Arm Ahmad Mutaqin beserta para Staf Ahli dan Staf Khusus Pussenarmed Kodiklat TNI AD.

Selanjutnya Dirbindok menjelaskan tentang serangan Artileri (_Artilleri Strike_) yang merupakan suatu bentuk operasi tersendiri yang sangat menentukan dalam pertempuran, dimana terjadi pengerahan kekuatan Armed roket untuk menghancurkan musuh/instalasi (sasaran strategis) dari jarak yang sangat jauh dengan tembakan penghancuran, ketika pasukan sendiri masih berada dalam jarak yang aman atau belum terlibat dalam operasi secara keseluruhan yang dapat menimbulkan keuntungan bagi pasukan sendiri dan operasi selanjutnya.

“_Mengingat persenjataan Armed saat ini semakin canggih dan modern, maka perlu diadakan revisi pembinaan fungsi Armed ke depan_”, ungkap Dirbidok kepada Dirdok Kodiklat TNI AD.

* ♞ Pussenarmed *


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

MarveL said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Australian of 2AFDS guards Komoro airport, East Timor, alongside members of TNI-AU PASKHAS, 1999._
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]



Back then, when I had plenty of debates with Aussies, they often mock us of running away, instead of stand and fight.

Now, after the oil dispute and spying allegations with TL.....they are quiet. Too bad, TL will run out of oil in 2020 and 90 percent of its state budget is still from oil. Meanwhile, their brothers in West Timor continue to develop in a sustainable pace.






Good luck....


----------



## MarveL

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Now, after the oil dispute and spying allegations with TL.....they are quiet. Too bad, TL will run out of oil in 2020 and 90 percent of its state budget is still from oil. Meanwhile, their brothers in West Timor continue to develop in a sustainable pace.
> 
> Good luck....



Nevertheless, after 15 years of independence, Timor-Leste faces a race against time to ensure its economic future by hopefully diversifying into new industries. The government’s post-election honeymoon might not last long.








> According to critics, there is “widespread discontent” among the public that families of the elite are benefiting from lucrative government contracts, while others have complained about bureaucratic hurdles.
> 
> “It’s a third world country to do business in,” Australian businessman Ed Turner told the _Sydney Morning Herald_, having left the country after reportedly trying to establish its national airline, Air Timor. The airline hit turbulence after quitting the previously lucrative Dili to Bali, Indonesia route in January 2017 after the authorities gave licenses to rival Indonesian carriers.
> 
> “Many people will tell you to get officials on side you have to give them girls and money,” he said. “If you don’t do that you won’t succeed… even people who do that often don’t succeed anyway.”


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

MarveL said:


> Nevertheless, after 15 years of independence, Timor-Leste faces a race against time to ensure its economic future by hopefully diversifying into new industries. The government’s post-election honeymoon might not last long.
> 
> View attachment 431932



Road situation near border crossing

TL






West Timor





Oil money is running out and they haven't achieved much

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Demonstrasi AMX di Jakarta*

*Pesawat tempur AMX berusaha merebut hati petinggi militer di Indonesia lewat demonstrasi terbang yang berlangsung pada tanggal 22-23 November 1990 di Jakarta.*

Pada tahun 1978 Dua pabrik pesawat asal Italia, Aeritalia ( insial “A”) dan Aeronautica Macchi (inisial “M”) bekerja sama untuk membuat pesawat tempur dengan kemampuan primer serang darat sebagai respon terhadap kebutuhan angkatan udara Italia untuk mencari pengganti Aeritalia G-91.

Untuk membangun pesawat tempur butuh modal besar dan beresiko tinggi, untuk itulah dicari partner kerja dan investor ketiga dari negara lain yaitu negara “X”. Brasil lewat perusahaan Embraer tertarik sehingga terbentuklah AMX International.





_Dua unit AMX untuk demonstrasi di Jakarta dikirim dengan pesawat kargo Boeing 747 Martin Air. Dengan bantuan crane diturunkan dari pesawat dan dan kemudian dirakit di hanggar Skatek 021._

Berkat meredanya Perang Dingin, banyak negara mulai mengalihkan anggaran militernya untuk keamanan dalam negeri sehingga membuat pasar pesawat tempur kecil berkecepatan subsonik (sehingga dari sisi operasional lebih murah daripada pesawat tempur supersonik), dapat dioperasikan di lapangan terbang sederhana di garis depan, dan berkemampuan serba guna (serang darat dan maritim dengan tugas sekunder pertahanan udara) ini sangat potensial. Ditambah lagi pemainnya tidak banyak, saingan kuat dari AMX adalah British Aerospace Hawk 100/200 yang diambil desainnya dari pesawat latih jet Hawk yang sudah lebih dulu populer.

Di benua Amerika, AMX Internasional mengincar negara tetangga Brasil yaitu Chilie dan Peru. Sedangkan di Asia, pasar Asia Tenggara sangat menjanjikan karena sedang bersiap memodernisasi armada pesawat tempur taktisnya. Filipina masuk kotak karena lebih memilih mengandalkan pangkalan militer Amerika Serikat. Sedangkan Singapura walaupun kaya telah memutuskan meningkatkan kemampuan Douglas A-4 Skyhawk-nya menjadi Super Skyhawk. Sehingga ada tiga negara tersisa di Asia Tenggara yang dianggap potensial, Malaysia, Thailand, dan Indonesia.

Di Indonesia, dua unit AMX melaksanakan demonstrasi, satu unit versi tempur, lainnya versi pesawat latih. Diangkut dengan pesawat kargo Boeing 747 Martin Air, kedua pesawat ini dirakit di Bandara Halim Perdanakusuma oleh teknisi AMX di hanggar Skatek (Skadron Teknik) 21.

Seperti biasa di setiap demonstrasi terbang, pihak AMX meminta pilot tempur berpengalaman dari TNI-AU (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Udara) untuk ikut serta, merasakan keunggulan pesawat ini, sekaligus memberikan masukan yang berharga. Kedua pesawat lepas landas dari Halim Perdanakusuma dan melaksanakan demonstrasi terbang di atas Laut Jawa, tepatnya di atas Pulau Krakatau.





_Ada dua tipe AMX untuk demonstrasi di Jakarta, versi kursi tunggal AMX dan versi kursi ganda/latih AMX (T). _

Tidak tanggung-tanggung, ada tiga pilot dengan pengalaman di pesawat tempur berbeda yang merasakan AMX, yaitu Letda (Letnan Dua) Fachri Adamy pilot Northrop F-5E/F Tiger II, Letda Jatmiko penerbang Skyhawk dari Skuadron 11, dan Letnan Kolonel (Letkol) Wresniwiro pilot Rockwell OV-10 Bronco. Dikutip dari Majalah Angkasa No. 3 Desember 1980, ketiga pilot memberikan respon positif khususnya pada tampilan kokpit yang lebih modern, kelincahan manuver, dan performanya saat lepas landas dan mendarat.

TNI-AU memang bersiap melakukan modernisasi dengan membeli pesawat tempur taktis sebagai pendamping General Dynamics F-16A/B Fighting Falcon yang baru saja dimiliki. Pilihannya hanya dua, AMX atau Hawk 100/200. Dibandingkan dengan Hawk 100/200, AMX sebenarnya jauh lebih unggul, sistemnya bahkan dibuat berlebihan, selain _fly by wire_, dipasang pula sistem konvensional hidrolik dan manual. Dapat membawa senjata lebih berat dengan kanon sudah dipasang integral dengan pesawat.

Tapi kekurangan fatalnya adalah mesin AMX yaitu Rolls Royce Spey Mk 807 produksi lisensi Italia ini boros bahan bakar, pemeliharaan lebih kompleks karena teknologinya tergolong dari era 1950-an, dan umur mesin sekitar 1.000 jam. Beda dengan Rolls Royce Mk 871 yang dipakai Hawk 100/200, lebih modern dan umur lebih panjang sampai 1.200 jam.

Di atas kertas, AMX sulit bersaing di Indonesia. Nama Hawk sudah terlanjur lekat lewat Hawk Mk.53 yang digunakan sebagai pesawat latih jet sejak tahun 1980. Pertimbangan konversinya jauh lebih mudah dari Hawk versi latih ke Hawk versi tempur. Walaupun demikian promosi gencar tetap dilakukan, selain demonstrasi terbang ini, AMX juga diiklankan hampir setiap bulan pada majalah dirgantara satu-satunya di Indonesia ini.





_Letda Fachri “Taurus” Adamy, pilot Tiger dari Skadron 14 TNI-AU mencoba terbang di AMX (T) dan memuji performanya saat lepas landas dan mendarat yang hanya butuh landasan pacu pendek._

Walaupun sudah berusaha sekuat tenaga, AMX kalah. Hawk 100/200 yang tergolong biasa saja promosinya resmi terpilih menjadi pesawat taktis baru milik TNI-AU pada tahun 1996. Setali tiga uang, Malaysia menolak AMX dengan memilih Hawk 200. Harapan terakhir adalah Thailand yang akhirnya tidak mencetak penjualan juga.

Karena tidak laku di mana-mana, usaha terakhir adalah memodernisasinya menjadi AMX _Advanced Trainer Attack. _Venezuela tertarik namun karena sistemnya menggunakan buatan Amerika Serikat, justru diveto oleh legislatif Amerika Serikat yang tidak menyukai pemerintahan Venezuela. Pesawat yang dijuluki _Skyhawk of The 80’s_ dan _Mini Tornado_ (karena desainnya terpengaruh dari Panavia Tornado) ini akhirnya hanya laku di dua negara pembuatnya, Italia dan Brasil sekaligus menjadikannya pesawat tempur yang walaupun tergolong bagus, namun gagal dalam penjualan dan tidak populer. *(Aviahistoria.com, Sejarah Penerbangan Indonesia)*

Well this a sad part, after we chose Hawk they embargoed us and left the Aircraft un middle of delivery process as it is. If only we Knowing that beforehand we might chose this Amx....


----------



## MarveL

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Road situation near border crossing
> Oil money is running out and they haven't achieved much



Krisdayadi will coming back home soon  ?


----------



## Nike

MarveL said:


> Krisdayadi will coming back home soon  ?



She must been realized Anang got more dough nowadays compared to her current husband

*Versi dan Pengembangan LAPAN XT-400*

*Versi dan pengembangan dari pesawat komuter tujuh penumpang, XT-400 buatan LAPAN (Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional) telah terpikirkan sejak awal didesain, baik untuk kebutuhan operator sipil maupun militer.*

Melanjutkan tulisan sebelumnya tentang XT-400, pesawat yang dijuluki Oplet Terbang oleh pimpinan LAPAN, Jacob Salatun ini berikutnya dikembangkan menjadi 11 penumpang dengan memperpanjang badan dan memasang mesin lebih bertenaga 325 tk (sebelumnya 250 tk). Hal ini merupakan pertimbangan sisi ekonomis bahwa dengan kapasitas tujuh penumpang saja, maskapai penerbangan atau operator sipil penggunanya hanya mendapatkan penghasilan impas.





_XT-400 versi awal dapat mengangkut tujuh penumpang+50 kg bagasi, diperpanjang badannya menjadi versi 11 penumpang._

Selain untuk mengangkut penumpang dan melayani rute kota kecil ke kota besar (_feederline_) dan penerbangan perintis, XT-400 dapat digunakan sebagai ambulan terbang, survei udara, dan angkut kargo murni. Semua itu dapat dilakukan dengan melepas dan mengkonfigurasi ulang tempat duduk sesuai dengan kebutuhan dan tugas.





_Dari atas ke bawah, empat versi sipil XT-400 : angkut penumpang, ambulan udara, survei udara, dan angkut barang/kargo._

Untuk operator militer, XT-400 akan ditawarkan kepada TNI-AU (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Udara), TNI-AD (Angkatan Darat), dan TNI-AL (Angkatan Laut). Fungsi utamanya sebagai pesawat angkut ringan. Dengan mengubah atau melepas tempat duduk, XT-400 dapat difungsikan untuk tugas penerjunan pasukan dengan membawa tujuh prajurit yang diterjunkan lewat pintu samping belakang pesawat dan tugas dukungan pasukan darat serta COIN (_COunter-INsurgency/_anti gerilya), dipersenjatai dengan senapan mesin di pintu samping yang dilepas atau dari pintu belakang.





_Dari atas ke bawah, empat versi militer XT-400 : penerjunan pasukan, anti gerilya, pesawat komando dan penghubung, dan perang psikologis._

XT-400 dapat digunakan sebagai pesawat komando dan penghubung untuk operasi militer anti gerilya, dan tugas perang psikologi dengan memasang pengeras suara dan menyebar pamflet. Untuk versi badan lebih panjang berkapasitas 11 penumpang dan membawa lebih banyak bahan bakar, XT-400 dapat digunakan untuk tugas pengintai taktis dan patroli maritim.

Berkat teknologi mesin yang semakin bertenaga dan andal, maka pada tahun 1990-an hadir pesawat komuter berkapasitas 7-14 penumpang dengan mesin tunggal. Beberapa tipe pesawat tersebut adalah Gavilán 358 asal Brasil, GippsAero GA8 asal Australia, dan Cessna Caravan asal Amerika Serikat. Walaupun awalnya sempat diragukan terutama soal keamanan terbang—anggapan umum menyebut lebih banyak mesin maka lebih aman—tapi akhirnya banyak operator yang menggunakannya karena lebih murah harganya daripada pesawat komuter bermesin ganda, lebih hemat biaya perawatan mesin dan konsumsi bahan bakar.





_XT-800, XT-400 bermesin tunggal (atas) dan pandangan tiga sisi XT-800 (bawah), dirancang pada tahun 2008 oleh Suharto dan tim dari Universitas Dirgantara Marsekal Suryadarma._

Oleh karena itulah Suharto mendesain XT-800 sebagai versi mesin tunggal dari XT-400 pada tahun 2008. Tidak terlalu banyak perubahan dalam rancangannya, kecuali pada mesinnya yang hanya satu dan roda pendarat utamanya lebih konvensional, tidak ditempatkan pada sponson (_stub wing_). Selain itu pintu belakang di bawah ekor ditiadakan, diganti pintu belakang samping kiri berukuran lebih besar._*(Aviahistoria.com, Sejarah Penerbangan Indonesia)*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*LAPAN XT-400, “Kakak Tiri” N219 yang Terlupakan*

*Sebelum muncul N219, LAPAN (Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional) sebenarnya telah menghasilkan pesawat berkategori komuter bernama XT (eXperimental Transport)-400. Proyek ini terlupakan karena digagalkan sebelum lahir akibat egoisme sentralistik, sekaligus sebagai bukti nyata carut marut dan campur aduk antara lembaga riset dan produksi di negara ini.*

LAPAN berdiri pada tahun 1964 sebagai lembaga riset teknologi penerbangan dan antariksa. Nurtanio sebagai pimpinan LAPAN memprioritaskan pengujian roket karena mengikuti tren waktu itu, sarat perlombaan peluncuran roket pasca keberhasilan satelit buatan Sputnik mengorbit pada tahun 1957 dan sindirian dari Forum _International Geophysical Year 1957-1958_ yang menyebut Indonesia sebagai _blank area_ akibat data ilmiah antariksa yang minim.

LAPAN lantas meluncurkan dua seri roket Kartika dan lewat bantuan Jepang, tiga seri roket Kappa-8 di Pusat Antariksa LAPAN di Pameungpeuk, Garut, Jawa Barat periode tahun 1964-1965. Lembaga riset ini sempat vakum pasca gugurnya Nurtanio dan peralihan pemerintahan Orde Lama ke Orde Baru.





_ XT-400, hasil karya pertama dari unit Sainkon LAPAN lewat kerjasama dengan PT. Chandra Dirgantara. Tampak pandangan tiga sisi XT-400 berikut dimensi dan performanya._

Jacob Salatun lantas mengambil alih kepemimpinan LAPAN. Sebenarnya Salatun adalah tokoh yang memotori berdirinya lembaga ini. Sebagai Sekretaris Depanri (Dewan Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional Republik Indonesia), dia justru meminta seniornya, Nurtanio untuk memimpin.

Ide pendirian LAPAN berasal dari NASA (_National Aeronautics and Space Administration_) milik Amerika Serikat dan TsAGI (_Tsentralniy Aerogidrodinamicheskiy Institut_) milik Uni Soviet. Kedua negara ini maju di bidang teknologi penerbangan dan antariksa karena memisahkan dengan jelas antara lembaga riset dan produksi.

Di bawah kepemimpinan Salatun, LAPAN menggiatkan riset penerbangan apalagi didukung oleh surat keputusan Presiden Soeharto pada tahun 1974 yang isinya mempertegas fungsi LAPAN untuk merintis dan mengembangkan kedirgantaraan nasional. Maka dibangunlah kantor Pustekbang (Pusat Teknologi Penerbangan) di Rumpin, Kabupaten Bogor dan unit Sainkon (Riset Desain dan Konstruksi Pesawat Udara) oleh LAPAN pada tahun 1977.

Lewat Sainkon inilah dibangun proyek pesawat komuter tujuh penumpang XT-400 lewat kerjasama dengan PT. Chandra Dirgantara. Perancangnya ? Tidak lain adalah Suharto, staf teknik alumni Technisch Hochschule Braunschweig yang sebelumnya ikut membidani proyek pesawat latih mula kerjasama dengan LIPNUR (Lembaga Industri Pesawat terbang Nurtanio), LT-200 (Baca : Swadaya Pesawat Latih yang Gagal – LT-200 Skytrainer). Suharto sendiri kenal baik dengan Salatun yang dianggap sebagai seniornya, salah satu dari trio—Nurtanio, Wiweko Soepono, dan Salatun—perintis Biro Rencana dan Konstruksi AURI (Angkatan Udara Republik Indonesia).





_Guntingan berita dari KOMPAS tanggal 13 April 1978 yang menceritakan perjalanan proyek pesawat komuter tujuh penumpang XT-400 milik LAPAN-PT.Chandra Dirgantara._

Membuat pesawat komuter merupakan lanjutan pembangunan riset kedirgantaraan yang logis setelah memproduksi sendiri pesawat latih. Apalagi pesawat ini untuk melayani penerbangan perintis_, _pasarnya sangat potensial karena masih banyak lapangan terbang sederhana di Indonesia khususnya di pelosok Kalimantan dan Papua yang belum dilayani jalur penerbangan.

Rancangan pesawat berkemampuan STOL (_Short Take Off and Landing) _ini berkapasitas tujuh penumpang dan bermesin piston ganda tipe Lycoming O-540 250 tk. Suharto tetap berpegang teguh pada gagasan seniornya, Nurtanio, membangun pesawat dengan teknologi sederhana, tidak muluk-muluk, dan tentunya dengan biaya riset dan produksi terjangkau.

Satu hal lagi yang didapat dari Nurtanio adalah membajak teknologi. Suharto secara terang-terangan mengakui inspirasinya dari pesawat komuter yang sudah sukses, Britten Norman BN-2 asal Inggris. Tidak malu-malu pula, datang ke pabriknya di Bembridge dan mengukur dimensi BN-2 dengan alat ukur seadanya berupa meteran ! Hasil dari pengukuran kasar inilah yang dijadikan salah satu sumber data untuk merancang XT-400. Angka empat dipilih Suharto sebagai rancangan pesawat komuter/angkut ringan bermesin ganda.

XT-400 dari tampilan fisik mirip BN-2, tapi dengan roda pendarat utama dipasang di dudukan berbentuk sayap kecil (_stubwing_). Struktur kokoh dan sederhana sesuai FAR (_Federal Aviation Regulations_) Part 23 dan 25 berkatagori serba guna (_utility_) dengan desain badan dapat menanggung beban -1,5G (Gravitasi) sampai +3,6G. Uniknya pesawat ini memiliki pintu belakang (_rear loading door_) yang dioperasikan manual untuk memudahkan bongkar muat barang bila dijadikan pesawat angkut/kargo murni.





_Tata letak kokpit XT-400 dalam mock-up (kiri) dan roda pendarat utama pesawat yang ditempatkan di sponson berbentuk sayap kecil (kanan)._

Karena berkapasitas tujuh penumpang, XT-400 tidak bersaing dengan BN-2 (sembilan penumpang). XT-400 juga direncanakan dikembangkan menjadi 11 penumpang dengan mesin 325 tk, lagi-lagi tidak bersaing dengan BN-2 dan masih jauh dari kapasitas angkut CASA C-212—18 penumpang—yang mulai diproduksi secara lisensi di IPTN (Industri Pesawat Terbang Nurtanio), pengembangan dari LIPNUR.

XT-400 didukung penuh oleh Menristek (Menteri Riset dan Teknologi) Prof. Dr. Soemitro Djojohadikusumo dengan pembiayaan Rp100 juta dari BAPPENAS (Badan Perencanaan Pembangunan Nasional). Uang itu dipakai untuk membuat XT-400 “di atas kertas” dan dalam bentuk _mock-up _1:1, pesawat tiruan terbuat dari material murah seperti kayu dan alumunium lunak untuk memberikan gambaran nyata perkiraan dimensi, berat, tampilan kokpit, tata letak kursi penumpang, aspek ergonomi, dan sebagainya.

_Mock-up_ XT-400 dibangun dengan melibatkan pula mahasiswa dari Universitas Pancasila di halaman rumah Suharto, di Jalan Ampera, Kemang, tempat yang sama untuk membangun replika Cureng dan Guntei di film Serangan Fajar (Baca : Membangun Replika Cureng dan Guntei untuk Film Serangan Fajar). Setelah _mock-up_, baru dibangun prototipe pesawat sesungguhnya yang diperkirakan selesai pada akhir tahun 1979 atau awal tahun 1980.





_Rangka bagian depan XT-400, tampak posisi pilot di kokpit (kiri) dan rangka badan pesawat yang selesai dirakit (kanan).




Mock-up XT-400 minus sayap yang sudah dicat. XT-400 dilengkapi dua pintu di sisi kiri dan satu pintu di sisi kanan, dan memiliki pintu belakang di bawah ekor untuk bongkar muat barang._

Pergantian kabinet menteri pada bulan Oktober 1978 membuyarkan harapan itu. BJ Habibie sebagai menristek yang baru memutuskan secara sepihak bahwa XT-400 tidak dibutuhkan karena seluruh kegiatan produksi pesawat terbang dipusatkan di IPTN, fokus pada produksi C-212. XT-400 bernasib sama dengan LT-200. Keputusan egoisme sektoral ini sekaligus mematikan potensi, kebanggan, dan kemandirian industri penerbangan nasional.

Proyek XT-400 yang telah mencapai hampir 50% dihentikan dan unit Saikon LAPAN dinonaktifkan. Sayangnya _mock-up_-nya tidak dapat diselamatkan, yang tersisa hanya foto-foto dokumentasi dan hasil riset XT-400, telah diserahkan kepada LAPAN sebagai bagian dari arsip nasional. Pesawat yang pernah dimuat dalam buku Jane’s All The Worlds Aircraft edisi Februari 1979 ini agar tidak dilupakan oleh generasi mendatang, dibangunlah replika XT-400—berukuran lebih kecil—oleh LAPAN sebagai monumen di Rumpin.

LAPAN pasca dihentikannya XT-400 hanya melakukan riset di bidang luar angkasa karena riset penerbangan diambil alih dan dipusatkan di satu tempat, IPTN ! Campur aduk dan carut marut ini nantinya dibayar mahal lewat kegagalan N250 dan N2130. Kedua proyek nasional ini menelan investasi besar tanpa ada instansi atau badan di pemerintahan yang mengerem dan menilai kelaikannya.

_




Pohon keluarga (family tree) XT-400, meliputi penggunaan sipil dan militer. Versi berikutnya yaitu dengan badan lebih panjang dapat mengangkut 11 penumpang dan untuk patroli maritim._

Dianak tirikan sebagai lembaga riset penerbangan, LAPAN mendapat perhatian pasca runtuhnya Orde Baru digantikan Orde Reformasi. Pustekbang diaktifkan kembali pada tahun 2011 saat pemerintahan Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono. Unit ini kembali melaksanakan riset pesawat terbang lewat membangun pesawat tanpa awak dan tentunya terlibat dalam pembuatan N219 bersama PT. DI (Dirgantara Indonesia), nama baru IPTN pasca reformasi.

Apakah kerjasama LAPAN-PT. DI ini lewat N219 sebagai simbol dan realisasi terpisahnya lembaga riset dan produksi industri penerbangan nasional ? Masih terlalu dini menjawab dengan jawaban positif karena N219 adalah hasil riset PT. DI bukan riset dari LAPAN. N219 dan N245—pesawat regional turboprop 45 penumpang berbasis CN235 pasca reformasi—muncul sebagai jawaban dari PT. DI atas terhentinya N250 dan N2130 dengan membuat proyek yang lebih realistis.

Kalau memang LAPAN menjadi lembaga riset seharusnya XT-400 yang dibuat—atau pesawat komuter riset dari LAPAN sendiri—bukannya mengadopsi N219. XT-400 justru menjadi “kakak tiri” dari N219, karena walaupun berkategori sama yaitu pesawat komuter dan dibangun lewat kerjasama dengan LAPAN, tapi dari spesifikasi dan desain sangat jauh berbeda.

Yang mengkhawatirkan adalah PT. DI menggandeng LAPAN bukan sebagai mitra riset melainkan penyandang dana untuk membangun prototipe N219. Sebagai catatan, pasca reformasi PT. DI nyaris bangkrut, aset yang dimiliki hanya sanggup untuk memproduksi pesanan pesawat lisensi, tidak ada uang untuk membuat pesawat produksi sendiri.

Kalau itu benar yang terjadi maka masa depan N219 akan suram karena ada kemungkinan gagal. PT. DI sebagai lembaga produksi harus mencari pembiayaan secara mandiri baik dari hasil keuntungan perusahaan maupun investasi dari luar untuk memproduksi N219. Dari sisi investasi saja pembangunan prototipe N219 tergolong lebih mahal daripada XT-400 karena berdimensi lebih besar, kapasitas penumpang lebih banyak, bermesin ganda turboprop, dan penerapan teknologi canggih di kokpit.

N219 yang terbang perdana pada tanggal 16 Agustus 2017 lalu menjadi bukti apakah tumpang tindih lembaga riset dan produksi industri penerbangan ini telah berhasil diselesaikan dengan baik atau justru sebaliknya menjadi lebih rumit dan tidak bernasib sama seperti XT-400.

N219 juga harus membuktikan kemampuannya sebagai pesawat perintis yang andal, bukan sekedar mempromosikan kecanggihan teknologinya dan terpenting lagi harus diuji coba di lapangan terbang pedalaman seperti di Papua yang bahkan pilot-pilot perintis berpengalaman sekalipun mengakui cukup berat tantangannya.





_Suharto berfoto di depan monumen replika pesawat rancangannya XT-400 di Pustekbang, Rumpin, Bogor pada tahun 2015, saat hadir dalam HUT (Hari Ulang Tahun) LAPAN ke-52._

Seandainya proyek XT-400 tidak digagalkan, Indonesia kemungkinan besar lebih maju industri penerbangannya, sudah memiliki pesawat kelas komuter yang dibuat sendiri dengan harga terjangkau. Tidak tertutup kemungkinan pula lahir versi pengembangan XT-400 bermesin turboprop dan berkapasitas 19 penumpang pada era 1990-an. Bukan seperti sekarang ini yang terkesan _reinvent the wheel_, membuang-buang waktu, tenaga, dan uang untuk menciptakan sesuatu yang faktanya sudah pernah dibuat !

Untuk XT-400 sendiri, Suharto masih terus mengembangkannya menjadi XT-800, terinspirasi dari semakin andalnya mesin dan munculnya pesawat komuter bermesin satu pada tahun 1990-an seperti Gavilán 358, GippsAero GA8, dan Cessna Caravan. XT-800 adalah XT-400 tapi bermesin tunggal. Desain pesawat komuter berkapasitas 11 penumpang ini dirancang Suharto bersama tim dari Universitas Dirgantara Marsekal Suryadarma pada tahun 2008.

Walaupun sudah berumur lanjut (84 tahun), Suharto yang telah diangkat sebagai salah satu dari sesepuh LAPAN tetap bersemangat dalam berkiprah di dunia penerbangan. Lewat proposalnya ke LAPAN, dia menyertakan seluruh karyanya termasuk rancangan XT-800 ini sebagai bahan pertimbangan bagi proyek Pustekbang selanjutnya. _*(Aviahistoria.com, Sejarah Penerbangan Indonesia)

WTF, this is very outrageous and unacceptable... *_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## katarabhumi

*Facing Threats of Cyber War, Pindad Launches Cyber Security Technology Division*
_Wednesday, 18 October 2017 | 09:20 WIB_

JAKARTA, NETRALNEWS.COM - PT Pindad has innovation by launching Cyber Security Technology Division in the face of the threat of cyber war that is imminent and increasingly unstoppable.

"This is a new unit in Pindad which was established two years ago, to anticipate national security disturbances," said Director of Security and Defense Products Business of PT Pindad Widjajanto at the launch of the new division of Pindad at the Indonesia International Cyber Security Leader 2017 in Jakarta on Tuesday (10/17/2017).

Widja acknowledged his side as the only military defense industry is moving quickly following the changing patterns of war in the world that rely heavily on cyber attacks.

"The patterns of war and threats have now changed, not only through the attacks of ammunition, tanks and planes, but attacks through cyber. The famous one is Wanna Cry," he said.

In the embryo of Pindad Cyber Advance System, Pindad has tied cooperation with two companies, that is, the company organizes cyber Multimatics training and technology certification company from Germany, TUV SUD.

"Pindad itself is currently working with several international partners to organize some training," he said.

Pindad concern to the training in the early stages, he said, is deliberately to create the users of cyber technology equipment that will be released next year. Pindad also always requires companies or institutions that become their clients to attend training.

"Wiretapping, hacking tools we can present, but for the operator who deepens the knowledge it is difficult, therefore we require the client who will use the services of Pindad to prepare local power. Because we want everything is controlled 100 percent by Indonesian. This is what makes us different from other cyber security providers in the world," he said.

http://www.en.netralnews.com/news/c...d.launches.cyber.security.technology.division

....





UMNOPutra said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Don't forget also to blame it to your "Magic Man" BJ Habibie who had succeed to build a most expensive plane monument N250 with cost of USD1.5 billion



Apparently you have an acute insecurity toward Indonesia ... 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

Jankel Fox LRPV (Long Range Patrol Vehicle) of Kopassus made by Jankel Armouring Limited.






Detailed picture from Jankel's brochure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*BPPT DAN ITS SELESAIKAN MODEL KAPAL SELAM MINI*
19 OCTOBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC 1 COMMENT
Kementerian Pertahanan memberi mandat kepada Balai Teknologi Hidrodinamika, Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi dan Institut Teknologi Sepuluh November Surabaya untuk mendesain, pengujian dan pembuatan kapal selam.

Menurut Perekayasa Utama BTH, Muhamad Ridwan Utina, proyek tersebut sudah dikerjakan sejak 2015. Oleh karena itu, tahap pengujian dan pembuatan model juga sudah selesai tahun lalu.

“Sudah sampai uji coba kemampuan, kinerja uji bergelombang, dan tenaga penggerak utama. Tinggal pembangunannya (kapal selam),” ujar Ridwan kepada _VIVA.co.id_ di Surabaya, Rabu 18 Oktober 2017.

Ia menyebut proyek kapal selam itu belum bisa dilanjutkan ke tahap pembangunan akibat kendala pendanaan. Soal pembuatan model sampai pengujian, Ridwan menjelaskan hal yang tersulit adalah membuat propeller atau baling-baling kapal selam.

Ridwan menegaskan pihaknya harus lebih detail membuat propeller sampai bunyi baling-baling ‘halus’ dan tidak meninggalkan jejak gelombang.

Bahan baku propeller sendiri, lanjut Ridwan, dibuat dari alumunium, kuningan, timbal dan perunggu. “Kapal selam membutuhkan getaran kecil supaya tidak terdeteksi oleh musuh,” kata Ridwan.

Lalu, proses yang menghabiskan waktu adalah pembuatan model. Untuk desain bisa dalam waktu seminggu, tapi pembuatan model bisa satu bulan.

Proyek kapal selam milik Kementerian Pertahanan ini sebenarnya sudah dilakukan sejak 2007. Waktu itu desain yang dibuat oleh BTH adalah desain kapal selam mini.

Akan tetapi, program strategis ini mandek karena faktor dana. Delapan tahun kemudian dilanjutkan kembali, di mana kali ini ITS dilibatkan untuk melanjutkan desain desain kapal selam mini.

_Photo : Model kapal selam mini buatan Balai Teknologi Hidrodinamika (BTH). (Viva)_

_Sumber : Viva_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

madokafc said:


> *LAPAN XT-400, “Kakak Tiri” N219 yang Terlupakan*
> 
> *Sebelum muncul N219, LAPAN (Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional) sebenarnya telah menghasilkan pesawat berkategori komuter bernama XT (eXperimental Transport)-400. Proyek ini terlupakan karena digagalkan sebelum lahir akibat egoisme sentralistik, sekaligus sebagai bukti nyata carut marut dan campur aduk antara lembaga riset dan produksi di negara ini.*
> 
> LAPAN berdiri pada tahun 1964 sebagai lembaga riset teknologi penerbangan dan antariksa. Nurtanio sebagai pimpinan LAPAN memprioritaskan pengujian roket karena mengikuti tren waktu itu, sarat perlombaan peluncuran roket pasca keberhasilan satelit buatan Sputnik mengorbit pada tahun 1957 dan sindirian dari Forum _International Geophysical Year 1957-1958_ yang menyebut Indonesia sebagai _blank area_ akibat data ilmiah antariksa yang minim.
> 
> LAPAN lantas meluncurkan dua seri roket Kartika dan lewat bantuan Jepang, tiga seri roket Kappa-8 di Pusat Antariksa LAPAN di Pameungpeuk, Garut, Jawa Barat periode tahun 1964-1965. Lembaga riset ini sempat vakum pasca gugurnya Nurtanio dan peralihan pemerintahan Orde Lama ke Orde Baru.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ XT-400, hasil karya pertama dari unit Sainkon LAPAN lewat kerjasama dengan PT. Chandra Dirgantara. Tampak pandangan tiga sisi XT-400 berikut dimensi dan performanya._
> 
> Jacob Salatun lantas mengambil alih kepemimpinan LAPAN. Sebenarnya Salatun adalah tokoh yang memotori berdirinya lembaga ini. Sebagai Sekretaris Depanri (Dewan Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional Republik Indonesia), dia justru meminta seniornya, Nurtanio untuk memimpin.
> 
> Ide pendirian LAPAN berasal dari NASA (_National Aeronautics and Space Administration_) milik Amerika Serikat dan TsAGI (_Tsentralniy Aerogidrodinamicheskiy Institut_) milik Uni Soviet. Kedua negara ini maju di bidang teknologi penerbangan dan antariksa karena memisahkan dengan jelas antara lembaga riset dan produksi.
> 
> Di bawah kepemimpinan Salatun, LAPAN menggiatkan riset penerbangan apalagi didukung oleh surat keputusan Presiden Soeharto pada tahun 1974 yang isinya mempertegas fungsi LAPAN untuk merintis dan mengembangkan kedirgantaraan nasional. Maka dibangunlah kantor Pustekbang (Pusat Teknologi Penerbangan) di Rumpin, Kabupaten Bogor dan unit Sainkon (Riset Desain dan Konstruksi Pesawat Udara) oleh LAPAN pada tahun 1977.
> 
> Lewat Sainkon inilah dibangun proyek pesawat komuter tujuh penumpang XT-400 lewat kerjasama dengan PT. Chandra Dirgantara. Perancangnya ? Tidak lain adalah Suharto, staf teknik alumni Technisch Hochschule Braunschweig yang sebelumnya ikut membidani proyek pesawat latih mula kerjasama dengan LIPNUR (Lembaga Industri Pesawat terbang Nurtanio), LT-200 (Baca : Swadaya Pesawat Latih yang Gagal – LT-200 Skytrainer). Suharto sendiri kenal baik dengan Salatun yang dianggap sebagai seniornya, salah satu dari trio—Nurtanio, Wiweko Soepono, dan Salatun—perintis Biro Rencana dan Konstruksi AURI (Angkatan Udara Republik Indonesia).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Guntingan berita dari KOMPAS tanggal 13 April 1978 yang menceritakan perjalanan proyek pesawat komuter tujuh penumpang XT-400 milik LAPAN-PT.Chandra Dirgantara._
> 
> Membuat pesawat komuter merupakan lanjutan pembangunan riset kedirgantaraan yang logis setelah memproduksi sendiri pesawat latih. Apalagi pesawat ini untuk melayani penerbangan perintis_, _pasarnya sangat potensial karena masih banyak lapangan terbang sederhana di Indonesia khususnya di pelosok Kalimantan dan Papua yang belum dilayani jalur penerbangan.
> 
> Rancangan pesawat berkemampuan STOL (_Short Take Off and Landing) _ini berkapasitas tujuh penumpang dan bermesin piston ganda tipe Lycoming O-540 250 tk. Suharto tetap berpegang teguh pada gagasan seniornya, Nurtanio, membangun pesawat dengan teknologi sederhana, tidak muluk-muluk, dan tentunya dengan biaya riset dan produksi terjangkau.
> 
> Satu hal lagi yang didapat dari Nurtanio adalah membajak teknologi. Suharto secara terang-terangan mengakui inspirasinya dari pesawat komuter yang sudah sukses, Britten Norman BN-2 asal Inggris. Tidak malu-malu pula, datang ke pabriknya di Bembridge dan mengukur dimensi BN-2 dengan alat ukur seadanya berupa meteran ! Hasil dari pengukuran kasar inilah yang dijadikan salah satu sumber data untuk merancang XT-400. Angka empat dipilih Suharto sebagai rancangan pesawat komuter/angkut ringan bermesin ganda.
> 
> XT-400 dari tampilan fisik mirip BN-2, tapi dengan roda pendarat utama dipasang di dudukan berbentuk sayap kecil (_stubwing_). Struktur kokoh dan sederhana sesuai FAR (_Federal Aviation Regulations_) Part 23 dan 25 berkatagori serba guna (_utility_) dengan desain badan dapat menanggung beban -1,5G (Gravitasi) sampai +3,6G. Uniknya pesawat ini memiliki pintu belakang (_rear loading door_) yang dioperasikan manual untuk memudahkan bongkar muat barang bila dijadikan pesawat angkut/kargo murni.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Tata letak kokpit XT-400 dalam mock-up (kiri) dan roda pendarat utama pesawat yang ditempatkan di sponson berbentuk sayap kecil (kanan)._
> 
> Karena berkapasitas tujuh penumpang, XT-400 tidak bersaing dengan BN-2 (sembilan penumpang). XT-400 juga direncanakan dikembangkan menjadi 11 penumpang dengan mesin 325 tk, lagi-lagi tidak bersaing dengan BN-2 dan masih jauh dari kapasitas angkut CASA C-212—18 penumpang—yang mulai diproduksi secara lisensi di IPTN (Industri Pesawat Terbang Nurtanio), pengembangan dari LIPNUR.
> 
> XT-400 didukung penuh oleh Menristek (Menteri Riset dan Teknologi) Prof. Dr. Soemitro Djojohadikusumo dengan pembiayaan Rp100 juta dari BAPPENAS (Badan Perencanaan Pembangunan Nasional). Uang itu dipakai untuk membuat XT-400 “di atas kertas” dan dalam bentuk _mock-up _1:1, pesawat tiruan terbuat dari material murah seperti kayu dan alumunium lunak untuk memberikan gambaran nyata perkiraan dimensi, berat, tampilan kokpit, tata letak kursi penumpang, aspek ergonomi, dan sebagainya.
> 
> _Mock-up_ XT-400 dibangun dengan melibatkan pula mahasiswa dari Universitas Pancasila di halaman rumah Suharto, di Jalan Ampera, Kemang, tempat yang sama untuk membangun replika Cureng dan Guntei di film Serangan Fajar (Baca : Membangun Replika Cureng dan Guntei untuk Film Serangan Fajar). Setelah _mock-up_, baru dibangun prototipe pesawat sesungguhnya yang diperkirakan selesai pada akhir tahun 1979 atau awal tahun 1980.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Rangka bagian depan XT-400, tampak posisi pilot di kokpit (kiri) dan rangka badan pesawat yang selesai dirakit (kanan).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mock-up XT-400 minus sayap yang sudah dicat. XT-400 dilengkapi dua pintu di sisi kiri dan satu pintu di sisi kanan, dan memiliki pintu belakang di bawah ekor untuk bongkar muat barang._
> 
> Pergantian kabinet menteri pada bulan Oktober 1978 membuyarkan harapan itu. BJ Habibie sebagai menristek yang baru memutuskan secara sepihak bahwa XT-400 tidak dibutuhkan karena seluruh kegiatan produksi pesawat terbang dipusatkan di IPTN, fokus pada produksi C-212. XT-400 bernasib sama dengan LT-200. Keputusan egoisme sektoral ini sekaligus mematikan potensi, kebanggan, dan kemandirian industri penerbangan nasional.
> 
> Proyek XT-400 yang telah mencapai hampir 50% dihentikan dan unit Saikon LAPAN dinonaktifkan. Sayangnya _mock-up_-nya tidak dapat diselamatkan, yang tersisa hanya foto-foto dokumentasi dan hasil riset XT-400, telah diserahkan kepada LAPAN sebagai bagian dari arsip nasional. Pesawat yang pernah dimuat dalam buku Jane’s All The Worlds Aircraft edisi Februari 1979 ini agar tidak dilupakan oleh generasi mendatang, dibangunlah replika XT-400—berukuran lebih kecil—oleh LAPAN sebagai monumen di Rumpin.
> 
> LAPAN pasca dihentikannya XT-400 hanya melakukan riset di bidang luar angkasa karena riset penerbangan diambil alih dan dipusatkan di satu tempat, IPTN ! Campur aduk dan carut marut ini nantinya dibayar mahal lewat kegagalan N250 dan N2130. Kedua proyek nasional ini menelan investasi besar tanpa ada instansi atau badan di pemerintahan yang mengerem dan menilai kelaikannya.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pohon keluarga (family tree) XT-400, meliputi penggunaan sipil dan militer. Versi berikutnya yaitu dengan badan lebih panjang dapat mengangkut 11 penumpang dan untuk patroli maritim._
> 
> Dianak tirikan sebagai lembaga riset penerbangan, LAPAN mendapat perhatian pasca runtuhnya Orde Baru digantikan Orde Reformasi. Pustekbang diaktifkan kembali pada tahun 2011 saat pemerintahan Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono. Unit ini kembali melaksanakan riset pesawat terbang lewat membangun pesawat tanpa awak dan tentunya terlibat dalam pembuatan N219 bersama PT. DI (Dirgantara Indonesia), nama baru IPTN pasca reformasi.
> 
> Apakah kerjasama LAPAN-PT. DI ini lewat N219 sebagai simbol dan realisasi terpisahnya lembaga riset dan produksi industri penerbangan nasional ? Masih terlalu dini menjawab dengan jawaban positif karena N219 adalah hasil riset PT. DI bukan riset dari LAPAN. N219 dan N245—pesawat regional turboprop 45 penumpang berbasis CN235 pasca reformasi—muncul sebagai jawaban dari PT. DI atas terhentinya N250 dan N2130 dengan membuat proyek yang lebih realistis.
> 
> Kalau memang LAPAN menjadi lembaga riset seharusnya XT-400 yang dibuat—atau pesawat komuter riset dari LAPAN sendiri—bukannya mengadopsi N219. XT-400 justru menjadi “kakak tiri” dari N219, karena walaupun berkategori sama yaitu pesawat komuter dan dibangun lewat kerjasama dengan LAPAN, tapi dari spesifikasi dan desain sangat jauh berbeda.
> 
> Yang mengkhawatirkan adalah PT. DI menggandeng LAPAN bukan sebagai mitra riset melainkan penyandang dana untuk membangun prototipe N219. Sebagai catatan, pasca reformasi PT. DI nyaris bangkrut, aset yang dimiliki hanya sanggup untuk memproduksi pesanan pesawat lisensi, tidak ada uang untuk membuat pesawat produksi sendiri.
> 
> Kalau itu benar yang terjadi maka masa depan N219 akan suram karena ada kemungkinan gagal. PT. DI sebagai lembaga produksi harus mencari pembiayaan secara mandiri baik dari hasil keuntungan perusahaan maupun investasi dari luar untuk memproduksi N219. Dari sisi investasi saja pembangunan prototipe N219 tergolong lebih mahal daripada XT-400 karena berdimensi lebih besar, kapasitas penumpang lebih banyak, bermesin ganda turboprop, dan penerapan teknologi canggih di kokpit.
> 
> N219 yang terbang perdana pada tanggal 16 Agustus 2017 lalu menjadi bukti apakah tumpang tindih lembaga riset dan produksi industri penerbangan ini telah berhasil diselesaikan dengan baik atau justru sebaliknya menjadi lebih rumit dan tidak bernasib sama seperti XT-400.
> 
> N219 juga harus membuktikan kemampuannya sebagai pesawat perintis yang andal, bukan sekedar mempromosikan kecanggihan teknologinya dan terpenting lagi harus diuji coba di lapangan terbang pedalaman seperti di Papua yang bahkan pilot-pilot perintis berpengalaman sekalipun mengakui cukup berat tantangannya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Suharto berfoto di depan monumen replika pesawat rancangannya XT-400 di Pustekbang, Rumpin, Bogor pada tahun 2015, saat hadir dalam HUT (Hari Ulang Tahun) LAPAN ke-52._
> 
> Seandainya proyek XT-400 tidak digagalkan, Indonesia kemungkinan besar lebih maju industri penerbangannya, sudah memiliki pesawat kelas komuter yang dibuat sendiri dengan harga terjangkau. Tidak tertutup kemungkinan pula lahir versi pengembangan XT-400 bermesin turboprop dan berkapasitas 19 penumpang pada era 1990-an. Bukan seperti sekarang ini yang terkesan _reinvent the wheel_, membuang-buang waktu, tenaga, dan uang untuk menciptakan sesuatu yang faktanya sudah pernah dibuat !
> 
> Untuk XT-400 sendiri, Suharto masih terus mengembangkannya menjadi XT-800, terinspirasi dari semakin andalnya mesin dan munculnya pesawat komuter bermesin satu pada tahun 1990-an seperti Gavilán 358, GippsAero GA8, dan Cessna Caravan. XT-800 adalah XT-400 tapi bermesin tunggal. Desain pesawat komuter berkapasitas 11 penumpang ini dirancang Suharto bersama tim dari Universitas Dirgantara Marsekal Suryadarma pada tahun 2008.
> 
> Walaupun sudah berumur lanjut (84 tahun), Suharto yang telah diangkat sebagai salah satu dari sesepuh LAPAN tetap bersemangat dalam berkiprah di dunia penerbangan. Lewat proposalnya ke LAPAN, dia menyertakan seluruh karyanya termasuk rancangan XT-800 ini sebagai bahan pertimbangan bagi proyek Pustekbang selanjutnya. _*(Aviahistoria.com, Sejarah Penerbangan Indonesia)
> 
> WTF, this is very outrageous and unacceptable... *_



It would be better to post with English Translation of conclusion paras with important information, for the ease of International Readers otherwise, due to use of regional language other than English, post will be removed.


----------



## SIM.Inc

The Eagle said:


> It would be better to post with English Translation of conclusion paras with important information, for the ease of International Readers otherwise, due to use of regional language other than English, post will be removed.


We are sorry for that. We thought google translate already do their job. We are make sure this will never happen again.


----------



## The Eagle

SIM.Inc said:


> We are sorry for that. We thought google translate already do their job. We are make sure this will never happen again.



No problem. Still, translate the quote/post/article and share it again especially important contents. Google Translate wouldn't translate as such on the forum but has to be done by the member.

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Bugs

Hehehe.... Baru maiden flight. Laku aja belon, N219 udah disuruh cakar2xan sama kakak tiri. LAPAN vs PTDI. Soeharto vs Habibie. Whatever lah.

In US and Russia, I guess it's quite normal. Lockheed and Boeing, if you think the US DoD is fully fair and honest with their procurements, think again. So is Russia, since USSR. Yak, Su, IL, Mig, there have been grudges that their government is treating one / some of the participants unfairly in air force projects.

Saya tahu tulisan itu dimaksudkan sebagai sejarah, tapi ada beberapa kalimat yang memojokan pihak tertentu. Is this necessary?

Sekarang N219 udah terbang. OTW to certification, and ( aren't we all? ) praying for good sales. I respect Soeharto, but do we really want to go back to XT400/800?

Gontok2xan seperti ini kayaknya nggak akan selesai. Next fight: N270 vs R80.

English comment: I was pointing out that disappointments from the loosing participants in government projects are normal. Every country has their own mistakes in their pursuit for technology. Some chose the wrong technology while others paid too much to develop a technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d_mk2

R80 tidak akan terwujud, mereka ga punya uang untuk mewujudkannya, tidak ada garansi bakal laku juga, ga ada orang yang cukup gila untuk berinvestasi di R80 kecuali keluarganya Habibie


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia delays decommissioning of Ahmad Yani-class frigates amid South China Sea obligations

*Key Points*

The Indonesian Navy has delayed the planned retirement of its ex-Royal Netherlands Navy frigates
Move to ensure that the service can fulfil operational requirements and deployment obligations, especially in the South China Sea






The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut) has decided to postpone the retirement of its Ahmad Yani-class frigates amid operational requirements that necessitate continued service of the platforms for about one more year, the service has confirmed with _Jane’s_ .

Citing a TNI-AL source from the service’s Western Fleet (KOARMABAR), _Jane’s_reported in February 2016 that the country will start to retire the first of its six Ahmad Yani-class frigates in 2017. This decision was made at the 2016 iteration of an annual naval technical and logistics work plan meeting, and the intention then was to retire the class at a rate of one ship a year from 2017 to 2022.

However, given current progress of the Martadinata (SIGMA 10514)-class’ induction, and ongoing service obligations, this schedule has since been delayed by about one more year to ensure that there are no operational gaps in the fleet’s deployment capacity especially in the Natuna Sea where there is now an increasing number of unregulated fishing cases, said the TNI-AL.

Indonesia commissioned its first Martadinata-class frigate, KRI _Raden Eddy Martadinata_ (331), in April 2017. The second-of-class, which will be known as KRI _IGusti Ngurah Rai_ with pennant number 332 once it is in service, was launched by state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL in September 2016. The country is expected to acquire follow-on ships in this class, but a formal procurement process for this has yet to begin.

The TNI-AL’s Ahmad Yani-class ships were formerly in service with the Royal Netherlands Navy (RNLN) as the Van Speijk class. After being in service for about 20 years, the ships were transferred to Indonesia between 1986 and 1989.

_http://www.janes.com/article/75032/...ass-frigates-amid-south-china-sea-obligations_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi receives President Issoufou of Niger*
Senin, 16 Oktober 2017 18:34 WIB - 980 Views





President Joko Widodo (left) and President of the Republic of Niger Mahamadou Issoufou (second left) inspected the honorary troops at the Merdeka Palace, Jakarta, Monday (16/10/2017). (ANTARA/Wahyu Putro A) ()

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi), at the Merdeka Palace, here, Monday, received President Mahamadou Issoufou of Niger who is on a state visit to Indonesia on October 15-17, 2017.

The countries national anthems were played during a ceremony that also included a cannon salute to honor the president of Niger.

Foreign Affairs Minister Retno L. P. Marsudi, Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung, Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita, and Public Works and Public Housing Minister Basuki were present during the ceremony. 

The two leaders held a discussion in the veranda of the palace.

Issoufou is visiting Indonesia for the first time since the two countries established diplomatic ties in 2011.

Jokowi was expected to convey Indonesias keenness to forge cooperation with the Economic Community of West African States (ECOWAS).

ECOWAS comprises 15 states and has been defined as the region of West Africa since 1999.

Indonesia is eager to intensify relations with African countries, especially in the economic sector.

African countries have huge economic potential, with an average economic growth of five to six percent.

Several large Indonesian companies producing instant noodles and soaps have entered the African market.

Hence, Indonesia is keen to promote its other products in Africa, especially those of the strategic industry, such as aircraft and trains.

Moreover, the two countries were expected to discuss cooperation in the field of counterterrorism and also in capacity-building programs.

The trade volume between Indonesia and Niger is still low, reaching only US$9.7 million last year, most of which was Indonesias crude palm oil.

During a bilateral meeting with Niger, some agreements are expected to be inked, such as free visas for diplomatic and official passport holders and the establishment of a bilateral relation mechanism in the form of a Indonesia-Niger joint commission.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## Svantana

KFX/IFX info min 6:45

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Cobham Awarded Contract for KF-X Antenna Suite*

19 Oktober 2017





The fully conformal antenna suite for the future KF-X (photo : Cobham)

Cobham Antenna Systems has been awarded a contract from Korean Aerospace Industries Ltd (KAI) to design and supply the fully conformal antenna suite for the future KF-X, next-generation indigenous multi-role and fighter aircraft.

Cobham Antenna Systems has been a leader in conformal antenna technology since the company’s inception over 50 years ago. This wealth of experience has allowed the company to develop a full suite of conformal antennas for the KF-X platform.

Unlike traditional antennas which stand proud of the skin of a platform, conformal antennas are built into the skin and allow for reduced drag, improved aerodynamics and reduced life-cycle repair costs.

The KF-X conformal antenna suite will offer a full range of Communication, Navigation and Identification (CNI) functionality.

“Cobham is an established market leader in conformal antenna technology and provides platforms with bespoke Communications, Navigations and Identification antennas which deliver high performance and reliability.” David Bulley, Vice President, General Manager of Cobham Antenna Systems said. “The KFX programme is strategically important and this award allows Cobham Antenna Systems to continue to lead the market in the design and supply of airborne antennas and systems for next generation fighter platforms.”

Cobham will be exhibiting at the Seoul International Aerospace and Defence Exhibition (ADEX) from the 17-22 October at the Seoul Airport, ADEX exhibition site in South Korea. Members of the team will be on hand to discuss any customer requirements.

(Cobham)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

_Sukarno (C) saluting from the deck of the cruiser Irian bought by fr. the Russians in 1963.

(Photo by Terence Spencer/The LIFE Images Collection/Getty Images)_


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

MarveL said:


> View attachment 432225
> 
> _Sukarno (C) saluting from the deck of the cruiser Irian bought by fr. the Russians in 1963.
> 
> (Photo by Terence Spencer/The LIFE Images Collection/Getty Images)_


Is it Martadinata on the right? (Left side of Bung Karno)


----------



## Nike

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Is it Martadinata on the right? (Left side of Bung Karno)


Yup


----------



## TheMightyBender

How serious is the commitment of Indonesia to KFX? What would it take to swing you guys to our side (TFX)? 

Also, I thought KFX is a stealth fighter. But the pictures above indicate that it is not. Am I mistaken?


----------



## Nike

TheMightyBender said:


> How serious is the commitment of Indonesia to KFX? What would it take to swing you guys to our side (TFX)?
> 
> Also, I thought KFX is a stealth fighter. But the pictures above indicate that it is not. Am I mistaken?


well contract had been penned, it will be a breach to leave the project midway. Aside we already built research center and assembly center for KFX/IFX project in Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Bugs

We're going to have over-the-top, and over-priced white dumbos. But.... I hope it's only in wiki.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

TheMightyBender said:


> How serious is the commitment of Indonesia to KFX? What would it take to swing you guys to our side (TFX)?
> 
> Also, I thought KFX is a stealth fighter. But the pictures above indicate that it is not. Am I mistaken?


Block 2 & 3 are stealth fighter. What indonesia get will be Block 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Air Platforms
*ADEX 2017: KAI refining KFX configuration ahead of key milestones*
*Gareth Jennings* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
17 October 2017




While the baseline twin-engined configuration for the KFX has been decided upon, the final refinements are being made ahead of upcoming design reviews. Source: IHS Markit/Gareth Jennings
Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) is in the process of refining the final configuration of its Korean Fighter Experimental (KFX) aircraft ahead of a number of milestones that are due in the coming months and years, _Jane’s_ was told on 17 October.

Speaking at the Seoul International Aerospace and Defence Exhibition (ADEX) 2017, a senior programme official said that, while the baseline twin-jet configuration has been chosen, the final refinements are now taking place ahead of a planned preliminary design review (PDR) mid next year.

“We are putting the final touches on the configuration, and plan to have a PDR in June 2018,” the official who asked not to be named said, adding that this PDR would be followed by a critical design review (CDR) in September 2019; a rollout of the first prototype in 2022; and an entry into service in 2026.

The KFX fighter was first revealed by South Korea’s Defence Acquisition Programme Administration (DAPA) in 2010. Indonesia joined the project in 2012, with a memorandum of understanding (MOU) covering joint development of the platform that Jakarta refers to as IFX.

KAI is leading the USD8 billion project in partnership with Lockheed Martin, with Indonesia expected to invest USD1 billion to acquire fighter aircraft technologies, knowledge of production techniques, and an option to procure up to 50 fighters at a later date. Jakarta should also benefit from any future exports of the aircraft.

While initial operational capability (IOC) for the KFX/IFX was planned for 2023, budgetary constraints and concerns over technical risk prompted KAI to re-align the programme from a ‘fifth-generation’ fighter into a less sophisticated '4.5 generation'.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesia delays decommissioning of Ahmad Yani-class frigates amid South China Sea obligations*







TNI-AL's Ahmad Yani-class frigate, KRI Abdul Halim Perdanakusuma. Source: TNI-AL
*Key Points*

The Indonesian Navy has delayed the planned retirement of its ex-Royal Netherlands Navy frigates
Move to ensure that the service can fulfil operational requirements and deployment obligations, especially in the South China Sea
The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut) has decided to postpone the retirement of its Ahmad Yani-class frigates amid operational requirements that necessitate continued service of the platforms for about one more year, the service has confirmed with _Jane’s_ .

Citing a TNI-AL source from the service’s Western Fleet (KOARMABAR), _Jane’s_reported in February 2016 that the country will start to retire the first of its six Ahmad Yani-class frigates in 2017. This decision was made at the 2016 iteration of an annual naval technical and logistics work plan meeting, and the intention then was to retire the class at a rate of one ship a year from 2017 to 2022.

However, given current progress of the Martadinata (SIGMA 10514)-class’ induction, and ongoing service obligations, this schedule has since been delayed by about one more year to ensure that there are no operational gaps in the fleet’s deployment capacity especially in the Natuna Sea where there is now an increasing number of unregulated fishing cases, said the TNI-AL.

Indonesia commissioned its first Martadinata-class frigate, KRI _Raden Eddy Martadinata_ (331), in April 2017. The second-of-class, which will be known as KRI _IGusti Ngurah Rai_ with pennant number 332 once it is in service, was launched by state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL in September 2016. The country is expected to acquire follow-on ships in this class, but a formal procurement process for this has yet to begin.

The TNI-AL’s Ahmad Yani-class ships were formerly in service with the Royal Netherlands Navy (RNLN) as the Van Speijk class. After being in service for about 20 years, the ships were transferred to Indonesia between 1986 and 1989.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(332 of 734 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/75032/...ass-frigates-amid-south-china-sea-obligations


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


>


323 Raiders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Progress for 110 meter CG vessel at Palindo Marine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

P2 armored vehicle with rcws

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Block 2 & 3 are stealth fighter. What indonesia get will be Block 1.


Still a pretty good progress, a major technological leap for us to design and soon produce the advanced 4,5 gen fighter



TheMightyBender said:


> How serious is the commitment of Indonesia to KFX? What would it take to swing you guys to our side (TFX)?
> 
> Also, I thought KFX is a stealth fighter. But the pictures above indicate that it is not. Am I mistaken?


It's wasnt developed as a fifth gen fighter anyway, more like 4,5 gen with Stealth charateristics (IWB, Stealth coatings, etc)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Bennedict said:


> Still a pretty good progress, a major technological leap for us to design and soon produce the advanced 4,5 gen fighter
> 
> 
> It's wasnt developed as a fifth gen fighter anyway, more like 4,5 gen with Stealth charateristics (IWB, Stealth coatings, etc)


next step RnD is engine, machinery and avionic development, structural now we're have enough capability


----------



## Svantana

*Russia Contunues Negotiating with Indonesia for the Supply of Amphibious APCs*

21 Oktober 2017




The BT-3F with gross combat weight 18.5 tons (photo : Tractor Plants)

MANAMA (Bahrain) - RIA Novosti. Russia is negotiating with Indonesia for the delivery of amphibious armored personnel carriers (BTR) BT-3F, Deputy Director General of Rosoboronexport (RoE), who heads the ROE delegation at this arms salon, Sergei Goreslavsky, told reporters on Tuesday at the BIDEC-2017 exhibition.

"The negotiations on this subject are underway, the command of the Armed Forces gives exceptional importance to two-armored vehicles," he said, responding to a journalist's question.

Goreslavsky noted that initially the Indonesian side raised the issue of doubling its fleet of fleet infantry fighting vehicles by Russian BMP-3F.

Earlier in some media, information was published, according to which Indonesia intends to abandon the purchase of amphibious Ukrainian production BTR-4 in favor of a new Russian armored vehicle BT-3F.




Indonesia want to double its fleet of BMP-3F (photo : defence.pk)

It was assumed that the negotiations will be held during the visit of the Indonesian delegation to the international military-technical forum "Army-2017".

According to these publications, Indonesia's Marines, testing the BTR-4 floating wheeled vehicles, concluded that the Ukrainian armored car was excessively "buried" in the water while overcoming water obstacles at full speed.

BT-3F developed by the enterprise "Kurganmashzavod" was first introduced at the forum "Army-2016". He can move on water and despatch from transport aircraft. The crew of the BT-3F is three men, with the armored personnel carrier taking on board up to 14 paratroopers.

On the roof of the combat vehicle is a remotely controlled combat module with a 7.62 mm machine gun with a thermal imaging sight and a laser range finder. A diesel engine with a capacity of 500 horsepower allows onshore to develop a speed of up to 70 kilometers per hour, and afloat - up to 10 kilometers per hour.

(RIA Novosti)
http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian military modernization going forward with Apache Longbow

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Wow the US ARMY have midget interpreter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

initial_d_mk2 said:


> Wow the US ARMY have midget interpreter



Hus...


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

80meter, akan dibuat di galangan kapal CSB Batam.

@imf

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Star Bugs

initial_d_mk2 said:


> Wow the US ARMY have midget interpreter



And we're planning to have midget submarines. And mal-asia is having a midget budget on defence. And there's a powerful midget guy in the Game of Thrones.


----------



## Svantana

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha .... a mighty but actually not ....
> --------
> Following the circulation of news on the purported intercept of Chinese Xian H-6K strategic bomber and Shenyang J-11B fighter over Indonesian airspace in Natuna, the Indonesian Air Force’s Information Center has issued a statement in Twitter refuting such report has ever occurred as well as explaining that such report is actually a hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://malaysiaflyingherald.wordpr...au-flanker-did-not-intercept-chinese-badgers/







Clear your mind!







TNI AU camo paint after the nose never been in white. After the gray in the tip of the tail fins tips never been in white.
it is PLAAF Su 30!!!



anas_nurhafidz said:


> 80meter, akan dibuat di galangan kapal CSB Batam.
> 
> @imf
> 
> View attachment 432623







they plan to put AShM on that 80M Indonesian Coast Guard Ships?


----------



## mandala

Svantana said:


> View attachment 432644
> 
> Clear your mind!
> View attachment 432637


Funny thing is that he thinks that it was Indonesian that first claimed the interception. In fact it was a PLAAF Su-30MKK Aggessor. The watermarks clearly shows Sina.cn which is a chinese media that first posted the pics and claimed it was an Indonesian Su-30.

All pics of the so called interception from Sina.cn:

https://photo.sina.cn/album_8_193_57181.htm?ch=8&from=wap&vt=4&hd=1

The pics was a screenshot taken from this PLA video at minute 7:45.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

It's pretty big..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> It's pretty big..


wah gedhe banget!



mandala said:


> Funny thing is that he thinks that it was Indonesian that first claimed the interception. In fact it was a PLAAF Su-30MKK Aggessor. The watermarks clearly shows Sina.cn which is a chinese media that first posted the pics and claimed it was an Indonesian Su-30.
> 
> All pics of the so called interception from Sina.cn:
> 
> https://photo.sina.cn/album_8_193_57181.htm?ch=8&from=wap&vt=4&hd=1
> 
> The pics was a screenshot taken from this PLA video at minute 7:45.


niatnya memang ngetrol... hit n run bang...


----------



## SIM.Inc

Nope. Its more interesting to us watch yours. About yours defence procurment policy. Its ironic. how could one of the 'mighty' FDA member decided to buy our defence products???
Sad to realize your military doesnt have money to fulfill your wet dreams about super power in region. (Super power myA**.. )


UMNOPutra said:


> It is intetresting to know Why your TNI* commander Gatot Nurmantio* is rejected to entry US ?



Only the military can do that. Coast guard has no chance.
View attachment 432646

they plan to put AShM on that 80M Indonesian Coast Guard Ships?[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Svantana said:


> View attachment 432644
> 
> Clear your mind!
> View attachment 432637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNI AU camo paint after the nose never been in white. After the gray in the tip of the tail fins tips never been in white.
> it is PLAAF Su 30!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 432646
> 
> they plan to put AShM on that 80M Indonesian Coast Guard Ships?


Itu cuma gaya gayaan design, main gunnya juga. Maksnya cuma pake 25mm gun hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

All new CG vessels are designed to accommodate conversion into naval ship whenever necessary. So with that model, they may want to show what this hull capable of when armed..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barjo

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha .... a mighty but actually not ....
> --------
> Following the circulation of news on the purported intercept of Chinese Xian H-6K strategic bomber and Shenyang J-11B fighter over Indonesian airspace in Natuna, the Indonesian Air Force’s Information Center has issued a statement in Twitter refuting such report has ever occurred as well as explaining that such report is actually a hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://malaysiaflyingherald.wordpr...au-flanker-did-not-intercept-chinese-badgers/


psywar is begin, interesting they chose us, not you.... mmmm.... I know big tiger better teasing a tiger head, than a cat playing a tiger tail, bite our tail bro..our tail not bite you back hehehehehehe....piss meow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

@UMNOPutra rungokno ki lo su!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Dan ini adalah bagaimana seorang "Sandi Yudha" menikmati "Sunset"...33.000 feet dengan "unpressurise body"

Salute! #kopassus #komando #actofvalor

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Launching WAR-V2, Autonomous Military Tactical Vehicle concept from BDLtech

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Launching, WAR-V2, Autonomous Military Tactical Vehicle concept from BDLtech
> 
> View attachment 432711



V1 concept





Imagine if they attach RCWS like this one






Btw, model from Nagapasa class in Balai Teknologi Hidrodinamika (BTH) – Balai Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT) looks slightly different from the original Nagapasa class

















With 1:700 scale, the model is slightly longer i presume

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

*Statement from the U.S. Embassy*
Home | News & Events | Statement from the U.S. Embassy




U.S. Embassy Jakarta | 22 October, 2017 | Topics: News

Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff General Joseph Dunford invited Commander of the Indonesian Armed Forces General Gatot Nurmantyo to attend a Chiefs of Defense Conference on Countering Violent Extremism being held October 23-24 in Washington, D.C. General Gatot was unable to travel as planned. The Embassy was in touch with the General’s staff about this matter throughout the weekend, working to facilitate his travel*. U.S. Ambassador Joseph Donovan has apologized* to Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi for any inconvenience to General Gatot.
The U.S. Embassy was, and remains, prepared to facilitate the General’s travel to the United States. We remain committed to our Strategic Partnership with Indonesia as a way to deliver security and prosperity to both our nations and peoples.

https://id.usembassy.gov/statement-u-s-embassy/
@UMNOPutra ki lo Cok wocoen!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Serie Special Operator, mostly from Police Units

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Var Dracon

ChikiBriki said:


> hey guys im new here
> 
> 
> this i got from another forum :
> at 7:46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 431456
> 
> its more like PLAAF su-30mkk "aggressor"
> View attachment 431455
> 
> 
> i think the sina news got it all wrong,





pr1v4t33r said:


> Launching WAR-V2, Autonomous Military Tactical Vehicle concept from BDLtech
> 
> View attachment 432711



Wow cool, the cutting is very fine. I imagine they make manned version of it like American Ripsaw EV2 (with increase of size). But I wonder why there is no drive sprocket in their tracks.

I still waiting for Indomesin's RCWS latest news....


----------



## Bhayangkara

Svantana said:


> View attachment 432646
> 
> they plan to put AShM on that 80M Indonesian Coast Guard Ships?



Not just AShM, it looks like a RAM launcher (or something like that?) is set up on the upper-bridge, but in smaller scale. Although it wouldn't really fit in except it's a Tetral launcher like Diponegoro class.

But this is a good progress anyway. Given this concept will adding our products portfolio.



pr1v4t33r said:


> All new CG vessels are designed to accommodate conversion into naval ship whenever necessary. So with that model, they may want to show what this hull capable of when armed..



That's true.. All the latest Bakamla's ship is designed to be easier converted into the naval ships. So when in emergency it just need to upgrade and integrate it with the weapon systems, rather than having to build a new platform that will certainly take more longer time..

And for the OPV-110, hopefully it has been designed to fit the mica vls also, at least giving the space for the launcher first, so it doesn't need to much work when installed..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha .... a mighty but actually not ....
> --------
> Following the circulation of news on the purported intercept of Chinese Xian H-6K strategic bomber and Shenyang J-11B fighter over Indonesian airspace in Natuna, the Indonesian Air Force’s Information Center has issued a statement in Twitter refuting such report has ever occurred as well as explaining that such report is actually a hoax.
> 
> 
> https://malaysiaflyingherald.wordpr...au-flanker-did-not-intercept-chinese-badgers/



A forum won't benefit from a member of who doesn't provide useful information. Why waste your time trying to mock others? What you will gain from this? I don't have the slightest intention to mock Malaysia. 

You are not doing your country any favor and in fact, you become a bad representative for your country. You think that you are a proud citizen of Malaysia, but unfortunately, you are ruining that the reputation of your country in this forum. It's a shame.

We are sharing the same region and we are neighbors. Why we can't just be get along. I don't mind praising the achievements of Malaysia, that's what good neighbors do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> A forum won't benefit from a member of who doesn't provide useful information. Why waste your time trying to mock others? What you will gain from this? I don't have the slightest intention to mock Malaysia.
> 
> You are not doing your country any favor and in fact, you become a bad representative for your country. You think that you are a proud citizen of Malaysia, but unfortunately, you are ruining that the reputation of your country in this forum. It's a shame.
> 
> We are sharing the same region and we are neighbors. Why we can't just be get along. I don't mind praising the achievements of Malaysia, that's what good neighbors do.



He is not Malaysian.. just a typical 50 cent false flagger. 

.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2 clurit class missile boats firing CIWS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha .... a mighty but actually not ....
> --------
> Following the circulation of news on the purported intercept of Chinese Xian H-6K strategic bomber and Shenyang J-11B fighter over Indonesian airspace in Natuna, the Indonesian Air Force’s Information Center has issued a statement in Twitter refuting such report has ever occurred as well as explaining that such report is actually a hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://malaysiaflyingherald.wordpr...au-flanker-did-not-intercept-chinese-badgers/


Nobody here ever said it's TNI AU but you!!


----------



## Bhayangkara

Troller gak usah diladenin, percuma mau lu kasih penjelasan sehebat apapun gak bakal dia gubris. Lha wong niatnya disini cm buat ngetroll.!
Wis antepin aja, tar jg mati sendiri tuh orang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

Is the KFX/IFX project still a go for Indonesia, please confirm.


----------



## mandala

Pindad/FNSS Medium Tank.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesian Air Force No 3 Squadron F-16 jets parked on the RAAF Base Darwin hardstand, soon to be readied for flying with No 75 Squadron F/A-18A Hornets in the skies north of Darwin, during Exercise Elang AUSINDO 17





Copyright: © Commonwealth of Australia, Department of Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhayangkara

YuChen said:


> Is the KFX/IFX project still a go for Indonesia, please confirm.



Sure it's still.. These project has become part of our strategic defense policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## radialv

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Indonesian Air Force No 3 Squadron F-16 jets parked on the RAAF Base Darwin hardstand, soon to be readied for flying with No 75 Squadron F/A-18A Hornets in the skies north of Darwin, during Exercise Elang AUSINDO 17
> View attachment 432800
> 
> Copyright: [emoji767] Commonwealth of Australia, Department of Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIM.Inc

Meminta tambahan anggaran untuk pengembangan pesawat tempur,mentri keuangan tegur kementrian pertahanan.

Sumber: Katadata.co.id

*Asked for additional budget for the development of fighter aircraft, finance minister sri mulyani complained minister of defence*

Finance Minister Sri Mulyani and Head of National Development Planning Agency (Bappenas) Bambang Brodjonegoro attended a meeting with Commission I of the House of Representatives (DPR).
They discussed the additional budget of the Ministry of Defense (Kemenhan) in RAPBN 2018.

Kemenhan specifically requested an additional *Rp 1.8 trillion *for multi-year payments in order to develop KF-X / IF-X fighter planes with South Korea. The problem was that Kemenhan did not budget funds in order to pay the plane's plural year obligations in APBN 2016 and 2017.

Sri Mulyani show her complain to the Ministry of Defense because of this problem. "*This will be a problem for us in terms of money and the process*," said Sri Mulyani during a meeting at the Parliament Building, Jakarta, Thursday (19/10). The meeting was also attended by the Commander of Indonesian National Army (TNI), General Gatot Nurmantyo, and Secretary General of the Ministry of Defense, Admiral Madya Widodo.

Actually, Kemenhan has budgeted the payment of obligations this year has been done since 2012. But in the last two years, is no longer budgeted. On the other hand the Ministry of Finance has not received the document of the multi-year payment agreement.

Previously, the budget ceiling of the TNI in the draft State Budget (RAPBN) 2018 *increased from Rp 105.7 trillion*. Currently Kemenhan proposed *additional budget next year to Rp 107.5 trillion*

Sri Mulyani explained that she hoped that Kemenhan could be disciplined in terms of budgeting and routinely convey his payment obligations for his plural year to the MoF, "So in checking the financial note, we can remind Kemenhan," Sri said.

While Bambang Brodjonegoro is reluctant to speculate too far why the plane's years obligations are not included in the two national budgets. He speculates that this maybe because the budget is included in the State Treasurer (BUN) and is considered to be government to government (G to G) financing so that it escapes regular funding.

"So maybe the Kemenhan forgot," said Bambang.

The meeting between House of Representatives me with Sri Mulyani, Bambang Brodjonegoro has not been completed until night. Commission I has not approved the additional budget. Chairman of Commission I *Abdul Kharis Almasyhari and Sri Mulyani agreed that the discourse of Rp 1.8 trillion needs to be discussed separately between Kemenhan and Commission l*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Bugs

Administrative glitch. The MoF is doing such a good job. TNI menjaga geografi negara kita, Kemenkeu menjaga keuangan negara kita.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army M109A4-BE SPH live firing test.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faries

Star Bugs said:


> Administrative glitch. The MoF is doing such a good job. TNI menjaga geografi negara kita, Kemenkeu menjaga keuangan negara kita.


MOF motto is nagara dana rakca, means the guardian of state finances.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mengkom

for a state department, an organization with thousands personnel,
"forgot to include a budget" is inexcusable, IMHO
there must be a systemic issue, not just a glitch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

mengkom said:


> for a state department, an organization with thousands personnel,
> "forgot to include a budget" is inexcusable, IMHO
> there must be a systemic issue, not just a glitch



For multiyears contract and strategic project, its unreasonable to forgot including it in state budget. Fatal.


----------



## Nike

Without ministry of finance and their discipline policy, there is no way our State can be as strong as today.


----------



## radialv

madokafc said:


> View attachment 432863
> View attachment 432864









different angle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nametag

IIRC in 2015 the government said that they wanted to stop kfx program. Is that the reason they didn't include the budget for the last 2 years?


----------



## Nike

nametag said:


> IIRC in 2015 the government said that they wanted to stop kfx program. Is that the reason they didn't include the budget for the last 2 years?



No, they just reviewing and decided to following up the program because it is very prospective. It just matter of human error on MoD


----------



## umigami

oot dikit
Breaking News: Perpu ormas resmi jadi UU, Good bye HTI...
next: FPI, GNPF, dll

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhayangkara

mengkom said:


> for a state department, an organization with thousands personnel,
> "forgot to include a budget" is inexcusable, IMHO
> there must be a systemic issue, not just a glitch





faries said:


> For multiyears contract and strategic project, its unreasonable to forgot including it in state budget. Fatal.



And that's the reason why we need a professional who had an expertise in planning and budgeting management to chair the MoD, in order to keep the programs stay on-track.. Not an ex-combatant who's only understood about the war and "bela negara".



umigami said:


> oot dikit
> Breaking News: Perpu ormas resmi jadi UU, Good bye HTI...
> next: FPI, GNPF, dll



Nice job..

Btw, setau sy GNPF itu bukan ormas kan, cuma gerakan kawal fatwa MUI ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## katarabhumi

umigami said:


> oot dikit
> Breaking News: Perpu ormas resmi jadi UU, Good bye HTI...
> next: FPI, GNPF, dll



HTI cannot "ngeles". For years they have bad-mouthing Pancasila in public. Too many times I saw and heard their preachers said Pancasila as a rotten product, jahiliyah and unislamic, yet they failed to explain which point/sila in Pancasila that is against Islam. What, because it is not in Arabic?.. ridiculous. So, good riddance.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Airbus ingin gandeng PT DI*
Selasa, 24 Oktober 2017 20:16 WIB - 2.876 Views

Pewarta: Ade Irma Junida





Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan (ANTARA /Akbar Nugroho Gumay )

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Produsen pesawat komersial Airbus berencana menggandeng PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) untuk membangun fasilitas perawatan pesawat di Indonesia.

Menteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan di Kemenko Kemaritiman Jakarta, Selasa, mengatakan rencana itu disampaikan langsung oleh President Asia Pacific Airbus saat menggelar pertemuan dengannya.

"Tadi kami bicara kerja sama di bidang pesawat terbang. Mereka ingin punya fasilitas perawatan pesawat di sini," ungkapnya.

Mantan Menko Polhukam itu menuturkan ada sejumlah pesawat Airbus atau yang berlisensi Airbus yang bisa dirawat di fasilitas tersebut nantinya, misalnya saja pesawat multiguna CN295 atau pesawat transportasi militer A400M. Termasuk pula pesawat angkut CN235 yang digunakan TNI Angkatan Udara.

"Mereka mempertimbangkan sekali untuk ada kerja sama dengan PT DI," katanya.

Menurut Luhut, meski sejumlah jenis pesawat yang disasar untuk fasilitas tersebut adalah pesawat militer, namun fasilitas perawatan itu juga dipertimbangkan untuk dapat digunakan oleh jenis komersial.

Terutama, lanjut dia, Indonesia diperkirakan akan banyak menambah armada pesawat terbang dari perusahaan yang berbasis di Toulouse, Prancis itu.

"Untuk maintenance (perawatan) lain, untuk Airbus, mereka juga mempertimbangkan," katanya.

Kendati demikian, Luhut belum dapat memastikan waktu realisasi rencana tersebut karena akan ada pertemuan lanjutan dengan melibatkan Kementerian Perhubungan. 

"Segera. Tadi dia datang dan janjian untuk ketemu lagi. Urusannya dengan Kementerian Perhubungan," katanya. 

(T.A062/E008)
Editor: Ruslan Burhani

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

udah ngomongin TOT lho,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

_





(Original Caption) Sukarno inspects honor guard. Andrews Air Force Base, Md.: Indonesian President Sukarno (right) inspects the honor guard following his arrival here today for talks with President Kennedy. Trooping the line with him are President Kennedy and Lieutenant Colonel Charles P. Murray Jr., commander of the troops, April 24, 1961._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Var Dracon

Photos of BDLTech's War V2 unmanned ground vehicle (all credit to Indomiliter) 

















The controller









Specifications :
Crew: Unmanned
– Empty weight: ± 422 kg
– Loaded weight: ± 471 kg
– Length: 2011 mm
– Width: 1660 mm
– Height: 1210 mm
– Engine: Hybrid ; 2 x BLDC (Brushless Direct Current) Motor
– Max In Supply: 48 Volt DC, ± 31 Amp
– Battery: 48 VDC, 30 Amp
– Max Motor Power: 5000 watt
– Max Motor Speed: 3000 rpm (Nominal)
-Max Unit Speed: Up to 55 km/hour
– Combat Radius: ± 14 km (Unmanned, Full Battery)
– Combat Duration: ± 300 minutes [5 hours] (Unmanned, Full Battery)
– Max Horizontal Obstacle: 320 mm
– Max Hole Obstacle: 1700 mm
-- Armor : 10 mm steel resistant to 7,62 mm rounds
-- Armament : LMG

I see that they are using electric engine. 
The control is using wireless connection: internet and radio frequency. Armament is FN Minimi 5,56 mm with up to 2000 round, double (left and right) fed.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*ASIA PASIFIC SUBMARINE CONFERENCE 2017 DIGELAR DI SURABAYA*
25 OCTOBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC 1 COMMENT







Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi (kedua kanan) didampingi Pangarmatim Laksamana Muda TNI Darwanto (kanan) menyalami delegasi Angkatan Laut negara peserta pada pembukaan Asia Pasific Submarine Conference (APSC) 2017 di Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Rabu (25/10/2017).






Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi (kiri) didampingi Arsitek Angkatan Laut dari PT Palindo Marine Mukti Syarif Rifai (kanan) mengamati miniatur kapal selam mini disela-sela pembukaan Asia Pasific Submarine Conference (APSC) 2017 di Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Rabu (25/10/2017). APSC merupakan agenda tahunan untuk pertemuan perwakilan para perwira kapal selam dari 25 negara di kawasan Asia Pasifik dan Eropa.

_All photos by Antara/ M Risyal Hidayat._

_Editor : (D.E.S)_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Bugs

madokafc said:


> *Airbus ingin gandeng PT DI*
> Selasa, 24 Oktober 2017 20:16 WIB - 2.876 Views
> 
> Pewarta: Ade Irma Junida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan (ANTARA /Akbar Nugroho Gumay )
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Produsen pesawat komersial Airbus berencana menggandeng PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) untuk membangun fasilitas perawatan pesawat di Indonesia.
> 
> Menteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan di Kemenko Kemaritiman Jakarta, Selasa, mengatakan rencana itu disampaikan langsung oleh President Asia Pacific Airbus saat menggelar pertemuan dengannya.
> 
> "Tadi kami bicara kerja sama di bidang pesawat terbang. Mereka ingin punya fasilitas perawatan pesawat di sini," ungkapnya.
> 
> Mantan Menko Polhukam itu menuturkan ada sejumlah pesawat Airbus atau yang berlisensi Airbus yang bisa dirawat di fasilitas tersebut nantinya, misalnya saja pesawat multiguna CN295 atau pesawat transportasi militer A400M. Termasuk pula pesawat angkut CN235 yang digunakan TNI Angkatan Udara.
> 
> "Mereka mempertimbangkan sekali untuk ada kerja sama dengan PT DI," katanya.
> 
> Menurut Luhut, meski sejumlah jenis pesawat yang disasar untuk fasilitas tersebut adalah pesawat militer, namun fasilitas perawatan itu juga dipertimbangkan untuk dapat digunakan oleh jenis komersial.
> 
> Terutama, lanjut dia, Indonesia diperkirakan akan banyak menambah armada pesawat terbang dari perusahaan yang berbasis di Toulouse, Prancis itu.
> 
> "Untuk maintenance (perawatan) lain, untuk Airbus, mereka juga mempertimbangkan," katanya.
> 
> Kendati demikian, Luhut belum dapat memastikan waktu realisasi rencana tersebut karena akan ada pertemuan lanjutan dengan melibatkan Kementerian Perhubungan.
> 
> "Segera. Tadi dia datang dan janjian untuk ketemu lagi. Urusannya dengan Kementerian Perhubungan," katanya.
> 
> (T.A062/E008)
> Editor: Ruslan Burhani
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017
> 
> udah ngomongin TOT lho,



So.... do we feel 'pressured' to buy A400M ?



Var Dracon said:


> Photos of BDLTech's War V2 unmanned ground vehicle (all credit to Indomiliter)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specifications :
> Crew: Unmanned
> – Empty weight: ± 422 kg
> – Loaded weight: ± 471 kg
> – Length: 2011 mm
> – Width: 1660 mm
> – Height: 1210 mm
> – Engine: Hybrid ; 2 x BLDC (Brushless Direct Current) Motor
> – Max In Supply: 48 Volt DC, ± 31 Amp
> – Battery: 48 VDC, 30 Amp
> – Max Motor Power: 5000 watt
> – Max Motor Speed: 3000 rpm (Nominal)
> -Max Unit Speed: Up to 55 km/hour
> – Combat Radius: ± 14 km (Unmanned, Full Battery)
> – Combat Duration: ± 300 minutes [5 hours] (Unmanned, Full Battery)
> – Max Horizontal Obstacle: 320 mm
> – Max Hole Obstacle: 1700 mm
> -- Armor : 10 mm steel resistant to 7,62 mm rounds
> -- Armament : LMG
> 
> I see that they are using electric engine.
> The control is using wireless connection: internet and radio frequency. Armament is FN Minimi 5,56 mm with up to 2000 round, double (left and right) fed.



Bagus gan poto2xnya. Tapi "production line"nya itu lho... nggak enak ah diliatnya.


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

Star Bugs said:


> So.... do we feel 'pressured' to buy A400M ?
> 
> 
> 
> Bagus gan poto2xnya. Tapi "production line"nya itu lho... nggak enak ah diliatnya.



Kesannya jadi level teknologinya setara pemberontak Suriah


----------



## GraveDigger388

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Kesannya jadi level teknologinya setara pemberontak Suriah


Njir.. yakali disamain sama technical


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army M109A4-BE SPH live firing test video.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Kesannya jadi level teknologinya setara pemberontak Suriah


Baru prototip kalo militer mau nanti dikontrakin ke PT pindad buat di produksi masal.


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army KH-179 155mm Howitzer.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

*Amidst China’s rise, Indonesia’s development policy must respond to geopolitical changes*
_Oktober 25, 2017 5.26pm WIB_

Studies say that development depends a lot on government capacity. However, it is not only government planning that influences the direction of a country’s development plans. Regional geopolitics is often also an influence.

We are seeing a shift in political and economic power from Western countries (Europe and the United States) to Asia (China and India). Being aware of the influence of geopolitics on Indonesia’s development agenda and using the country’s foreign policy to support national development will equip Indonesia to navigate this power shift.


*Foreign policy and development*

Foreign policy is closely related to development. In the last decade, China has used foreign policy to support its economic development. We can see this in the giant Belt and Road Initiative, a global development strategy that focuses on connectivity and co-operation between Europe, China and Asian states.

Other countries such as Australia, New Zealand and Canada also have merged their foreign ministries with their trade ministries.

Indonesia should integrate foreign policy with national development, by aligning the work of the Foreign Affairs Ministry with the country’s development agency, the Ministry of National Development Planning.

Development planning can provide guidelines for Indonesia’s foreign policy in searching for good partners. It can also guide the Foreign Affairs Ministry to design partnerships and diplomatic strategies in multilateral forums.


*Regional geopolitics*

Aligning development planning with foreign policy is important for two reasons.

First, the influence of the US and its allies in Southeast Asia is waning, especially after the global financial crisis that hit almost all of Europe and North America in 2007-2008. The crisis caused the nations of these regions to reduce their involvement in supporting international development in Asia, Africa and Latin America.

Second, China is on the rise. In 2013, President Xi Jinping launched a program that he calls China Dream, which has been translated into the One Belt and One Road (OBOR) Initiative. Through the manufacturing industry, China expanded economic co-operation (especially in infrastructure and trade) with strategic partners in Southeast Asia, the Middle East and Africa.

China’s outward foreign direct investment increased from US$45 billion in 2004 to US$613 billion in 2013. Some 68% of that is invested in Asia and 23% is split between Africa, Oceania and Latin America.

China’s international profile continues to rise in Asian and African countries. This indirectly “challenges” US and European domination in those regions.


*Indonesia in the middle of battle*

Indonesia should respond to this shift of power more seriously, in the context of both foreign policy and development. Being the world’s fourth-most-populous country makes Indonesia vulnerable to becoming a battleground for influence between countries such as China and the US. Indonesia should respond through a development strategy that can adapt to a dynamic map of shifting powers.

Between the late 1960s and early 2000, Indonesia’s development policies were largely influenced by Western economies that encouraged free trade and free flow of capital between countries. Moreover, from the 1980s, Indonesia transformed its economy by gradually loosening government control over the market and expanding the financial sector.

Globally, this was aligned with the growth of the US financial sector. This was built from the post-Bretton Woods system, a global consensus to abandon states’ capital controls, which allowed the financial sector to grow rapidly in developed and developing countries.

But Southeast Asian countries could not sustain this financial architecture during the financial crisis of 1997-1998. In European countries and the United States, the system faced the same blow in 2007-2008, which is still being felt today.

The Asian financial crisis prompted Southeast Asian countries to create the ASEAN Economic Community. The European and North American financial crisis resulted in the Basel Consensus, which redefined government’s role in regulating the banking and financial market.

This shows the global economic architecture is basically dynamic. Development strategy needs to adjust to this architecture. This will ensure the country’s foreign policy is integrated with the national development strategy.

Indonesian President Joko Widodo has pushed for infrastructure development – building roads, bridges, ports, etc – as one of his main agendas.

But Indonesia needs to realise that the push for infrastructure is not only driven by domestic demand to build public facilities, but also connected to the interests of countries producing raw materials and their global economic power.

So far, foreign policy has focused more on Indonesia’s international image and protection of Indonesians abroad. Moving forward, Indonesia must also use its foreign policy to support development strategies. Stronger co-ordination between the Foreign Affairs Ministry and the Ministry of Development Planning is vital.


*Looking for Indonesia’s place in the world*

In an interconnected world, the global geopolitical order inevitably has an impact on Indonesia, including its national development.

The infrastructure development that President Widodo is pushing is connected to China’s pursuit of global leadership, the move towards industrialisation, the increasing demands for infrastructure co-operation, and the waning of the financial sector after the global financial crisis.

Foreign policy that can map and respond to this shift will help Indonesia navigate the geopolitical power shift. A synergy between the institutions overseeing foreign policy and national development becomes important. Indonesia should start to act now to hold its place in the world.


*Ahmad Rizky M. Umar*
_Executive Secretary, ASEAN Studies Center, Universitas Gadjah Mada_

http://theconversation.com/amidst-c...cy-must-respond-to-geopolitical-changes-86109

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIM.Inc

mandala said:


> Indonesian Army M109A4-BE SPH live firing test video.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


WTH
The sound coming out of it was unbelievably frightening.
Sothis is what they mean a deterrence effect. a big gun and thunderous sound


----------



## mengkom

Var Dracon said:


> Photos of BDLTech's War V2 unmanned ground vehicle (all credit to Indomiliter)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specifications :
> Crew: Unmanned
> – Empty weight: ± 422 kg
> – Loaded weight: ± 471 kg
> – Length: 2011 mm
> – Width: 1660 mm
> – Height: 1210 mm
> – Engine: Hybrid ; 2 x BLDC (Brushless Direct Current) Motor
> – Max In Supply: 48 Volt DC, ± 31 Amp
> – Battery: 48 VDC, 30 Amp
> – Max Motor Power: 5000 watt
> – Max Motor Speed: 3000 rpm (Nominal)
> -Max Unit Speed: Up to 55 km/hour
> – Combat Radius: ± 14 km (Unmanned, Full Battery)
> – Combat Duration: ± 300 minutes [5 hours] (Unmanned, Full Battery)
> – Max Horizontal Obstacle: 320 mm
> – Max Hole Obstacle: 1700 mm
> -- Armor : 10 mm steel resistant to 7,62 mm rounds
> -- Armament : LMG
> 
> I see that they are using electric engine.
> The control is using wireless connection: internet and radio frequency. Armament is FN Minimi 5,56 mm with up to 2000 round, double (left and right) fed.



Mmm what's the point of put up those LMG on a bipod? Those thing will not be able to keep the muzzle to the target when firing


----------



## GraveDigger388

mengkom said:


> Mmm what's the point of put up those LMG on a bipod? Those thing will not be able to keep the muzzle to the target when firing



My thought exactly.


----------



## Var Dracon

GraveDigger388 said:


> My thought exactly.



Just be patient... This prototype is for shows and exhibitions... If operational they may use RCWS


----------



## GraveDigger388

Var Dracon said:


> Just be patient... This prototype is for shows and exhibitions... If operational they may use RCWS


I hope so. And come on, the optics can be better. They are just IR Weatherproof CCTV cameras, now..


----------



## Nike

Next Submarine project is likely between Turkey and Russia, Reis class will be the most prospective contender

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mandala

N219 Light Aircraft. Credit to PTDI.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mengkom

madokafc said:


> View attachment 433544
> View attachment 433540
> View attachment 433541
> View attachment 433542
> View attachment 433543


that looks dangerous
what if those tires flew and hit the rotor?
seems like an unnecessary risk for just a demonstration event

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

mengkom said:


> that looks dangerous
> what if those tires flew and hit the rotor?
> seems like an unnecessary risk for just a demonstration event



Hehe, don't know if its just a lucky event or it has been very well calculated (which I believe more is the last), but yes, it's really too close


----------



## Glavcom

BT-3F still has not beaten BTR-4M in the fight for the Indonesian contract

Extremely fascinating now is the battle that broke out between the Ukrainian BTR-4M and the Russian BT-3F for the Indonesian market. And it is used as a complete set of favorite methods of Russian propaganda for discrediting Ukrainian technology, and creating the appearance of victory where it is not yet close! But first things first.


In mid-August this year, all Russian media broadcast that during the military-technical forum "Army-2017" a military delegation from Indonesia can agree on the delivery of the Russian armored personnel carrier BT-3F, instead of "not justified the hopes" of Ukrainian BTR-4M . At that time, the theme of the failure of BTR-4M tests in Indonesia was persistently cultivated in the Russian media space, although no official statements were received from the Indonesian Ministry of Defense.


Well, since the delegation comes to the forum to conclude a treaty, so be it. However, the forum "Army-2017" was over, and there was no euphoria about the multimillion-dollar contract, but it's about $ 95 million, there was no Russian media ... A week, two, three, a month ... And silence. Well, how quiet? Not really.


So, at the end of September, 2017, it became known that the Russian concern "Tractor Plants" is declaring bankruptcy, because one of the leaders of machine building has amassed 1.5 billion US dollars of debts! And the concern includes, among other things, OAO Kurganmashzavod, which produces vaunted BT-3F!


Needless to say, if a multimillion-dollar contract with Indonesia were concluded, it would have already screamed all the information sites and thematic forums of the Russian Federation, and from the bankruptcy of "Tractor Plants" would not have made a tragedy? And to confirm that, almost two months later, Deputy Director General of Rosoboronexport Sergei Goreslavsky in an interview with journalists noted that negotiations with the Indonesian side are still under way ... Still?


Actually, sucking the victory out of your finger is a favorite occupation of the Russian side, but you need to be realistic, and that's why.


First of all, experts of the Indonesian Armed Forces can not talk about any purchase and conclusion of contracts without BT-3F tests. These tests are long and comprehensive. And did anyone even hear that Russian armored personnel carriers were sent for testing to Indonesia? No. Therefore, they did not even begin!


And now, a little bit about the tactical and technical characteristics. In particular, the Russian armored personnel carrier has a mass of 18.5 tons, is equipped with a diesel "heart" with a capacity of 500 hp, capable of dispersing it along the track to 70 km / h, and also provide buoyancy at a speed of up to 5 knots. BT-3F is adapted to transport 12 paratroopers, provides them with protection from small arms in caliber up to 14.5 mm and has a range of up to 600 km.


The BT-3F is equipped with a remote-controlled combat module, with a 7.62-mm PKTM machine gun. There are also options for equipping BMs with machine guns 12.7-mm, 14.5-mm, automatic grenade launchers 30-mm AG-17A or 40 mm AGS-40. True, there were no combat modules with this weaponry in operation of BT-3F.


In turn, the BTR-4M and the engine is more powerful (600 hp) and the speed along the highway is higher - up to 100 km / h, and the power reserve along the highway is up to 690 km. As for weapons, the BM-7 "Parus" combat module provides fire support for the assault with the following arsenal: a 30 mm ZTM-1 automatic cannon, a 7.62-mm KT-7.62 caliber machine gun, an automatic 30-mm KBA grenade launcher -17, as well as four 130-mm anti-tank guided missiles R-3C "Barrier", hitting targets at a distance of up to 5 km and piercing armor 800 mm behind the dynamic defense.


In this case, the BTR-4M with the BM-7 "Parus" combat module floats at a speed of up to 5 knots. Just like BT-3F, its combat module has a much more modest fire potential, and in case of its amplification, the buoyancy characteristics may be violated.


That's why the corresponding question arises on this background, if BT-3F has such an "unparalleled" then really, why is it still not on the tests in Indonesia, and BTR-4M are in operation?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 433666


Indonesia has thousand islands on the map, i have a question about current Indonesia traffic & transportation system, Which transportation ppl usually take from one island to another by ferryboat or flight-line ?
How many days usually spend if ppl travel from Sumatra Island to the Irian Pulau ? Ths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

cnleio said:


> Indonesia has thousand islands on the map, i have a question about current Indonesia traffic & transportation system, Which transportation ppl usually take from one island to another by ferryboat or flight-line ?
> How many days usually spend if ppl travel from Sumatra Island to the Irian Pulau ? Ths.



Depends on the occasion and the destination, but I would say flight line because aviation industry is developing in a much more quicker pace than ferrying industry, especially when we are talking about island hoping travels

https://www.indonesia-investments.c...air-passenger-growth-expected-at-15/item6995?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 433631
> 
> 
> BT-3F still has not beaten BTR-4M in the fight for the Indonesian contract
> 
> Extremely fascinating now is the battle that broke out between the Ukrainian BTR-4M and the Russian BT-3F for the Indonesian market. And it is used as a complete set of favorite methods of Russian propaganda for discrediting Ukrainian technology, and creating the appearance of victory where it is not yet close! But first things first.
> 
> 
> In mid-August this year, all Russian media broadcast that during the military-technical forum "Army-2017" a military delegation from Indonesia can agree on the delivery of the Russian armored personnel carrier BT-3F, instead of "not justified the hopes" of Ukrainian BTR-4M . At that time, the theme of the failure of BTR-4M tests in Indonesia was persistently cultivated in the Russian media space, although no official statements were received from the Indonesian Ministry of Defense.
> 
> 
> Well, since the delegation comes to the forum to conclude a treaty, so be it. However, the forum "Army-2017" was over, and there was no euphoria about the multimillion-dollar contract, but it's about $ 95 million, there was no Russian media ... A week, two, three, a month ... And silence. Well, how quiet? Not really.
> 
> 
> So, at the end of September, 2017, it became known that the Russian concern "Tractor Plants" is declaring bankruptcy, because one of the leaders of machine building has amassed 1.5 billion US dollars of debts! And the concern includes, among other things, OAO Kurganmashzavod, which produces vaunted BT-3F!
> 
> 
> Needless to say, if a multimillion-dollar contract with Indonesia were concluded, it would have already screamed all the information sites and thematic forums of the Russian Federation, and from the bankruptcy of "Tractor Plants" would not have made a tragedy? And to confirm that, almost two months later, Deputy Director General of Rosoboronexport Sergei Goreslavsky in an interview with journalists noted that negotiations with the Indonesian side are still under way ... Still?
> 
> 
> Actually, sucking the victory out of your finger is a favorite occupation of the Russian side, but you need to be realistic, and that's why.
> 
> 
> First of all, experts of the Indonesian Armed Forces can not talk about any purchase and conclusion of contracts without BT-3F tests. These tests are long and comprehensive. And did anyone even hear that Russian armored personnel carriers were sent for testing to Indonesia? No. Therefore, they did not even begin!
> 
> 
> And now, a little bit about the tactical and technical characteristics. In particular, the Russian armored personnel carrier has a mass of 18.5 tons, is equipped with a diesel "heart" with a capacity of 500 hp, capable of dispersing it along the track to 70 km / h, and also provide buoyancy at a speed of up to 5 knots. BT-3F is adapted to transport 12 paratroopers, provides them with protection from small arms in caliber up to 14.5 mm and has a range of up to 600 km.
> 
> 
> The BT-3F is equipped with a remote-controlled combat module, with a 7.62-mm PKTM machine gun. There are also options for equipping BMs with machine guns 12.7-mm, 14.5-mm, automatic grenade launchers 30-mm AG-17A or 40 mm AGS-40. True, there were no combat modules with this weaponry in operation of BT-3F.
> 
> 
> In turn, the BTR-4M and the engine is more powerful (600 hp) and the speed along the highway is higher - up to 100 km / h, and the power reserve along the highway is up to 690 km. As for weapons, the BM-7 "Parus" combat module provides fire support for the assault with the following arsenal: a 30 mm ZTM-1 automatic cannon, a 7.62-mm KT-7.62 caliber machine gun, an automatic 30-mm KBA grenade launcher -17, as well as four 130-mm anti-tank guided missiles R-3C "Barrier", hitting targets at a distance of up to 5 km and piercing armor 800 mm behind the dynamic defense.
> 
> 
> In this case, the BTR-4M with the BM-7 "Parus" combat module floats at a speed of up to 5 knots. Just like BT-3F, its combat module has a much more modest fire potential, and in case of its amplification, the buoyancy characteristics may be violated.
> 
> 
> That's why the corresponding question arises on this background, if BT-3F has such an "unparalleled" then really, why is it still not on the tests in Indonesia, and BTR-4M are in operation?


Personally i like the btr4m.....but it does have some issue with reliability in iraqi desert (i don't know if the same case apply here in tropical climate) and lately ukraine is struggling to complete and deliver tanks ordered by foreign country like the thai's oplot tanks......


----------



## Star Bugs

cnleio said:


> Indonesia has thousand islands on the map, i have a question about current Indonesia traffic & transportation system, Which transportation ppl usually take from one island to another by ferryboat or flight-line ?
> How many days usually spend if ppl travel from Sumatra Island to the Irian Pulau ? Ths.



It depends. If their carry-on is light, they prefer by air. If they have to haul heavy cargoes such as commodities or personal vehicles, they prefer ferries. If they have lots of time to spend, they prefer ferry and enjoy the sea breeze. If they don't have much time to spend, by air.

From Aceh North Sumatra to Jayapura east of Irian about 7 hours by air with transit in Jakarta. Ppl don't travel that route by sea. It's too long. Freight ship takes about 5-7 days depending on the stops in between.







55 units?? Really?? If it's a typo why not 555 as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bungaterakhir

cnleio said:


> Indonesia has thousand islands on the map, i have a question about current Indonesia traffic & transportation system, Which transportation ppl usually take from one island to another by ferryboat or flight-line ?
> How many days usually spend if ppl travel from Sumatra Island to the Irian Pulau ? Ths.



there is more than 250 airports in indonesia from small to the largest, so people will choose airplan than ferryboat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## caksakerah

madokafc said:


> Next Submarine project is likely between Turkey and Russia, Reis class will be the most prospective contender



How about Sokor subs mam? Will their president visit promoting future cooperation?


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhayangkara

Star Bugs said:


> View attachment 433741
> 
> 
> 55 units?? Really?? If it's a typo why not 555 as well?



Yes it's a typo for sure. 55 units are the original needs to fill one battalion, to date only 5 units are coming as a first sample test and still no such decisions yet whether to continue the acquisition or not after a shortcoming issue on trial..


----------



## Nike

Iris T, Skyshield, Skyranger. Apa lagi yang kurang?






Credit to indomiliter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

madokafc said:


> Iris T, Skyshield, Skyranger. Apa lagi yang kurang?
> 
> View attachment 433986
> 
> 
> Credit to indomiliter


kurang s 300/400 tante... 


*Selangkah Lagi, Indonesia Tambah 11 Sukhoi*
Koran Sindo

Sabtu, 28 Oktober 2017 - 14:16 WIB




Proses pembelian 11 pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-35 tinggal tahap finalisasi. Penandatanganan perjanjian akan dilakukan November.Foto/Ilustrasi/SINDOnews

A+ A-
*JAKARTA* - Rencana pemerintah untuk memperkuat pertahanan udara dengan menambah 11 pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-35 tinggal selangkah lagi. Pemerintah tinggal menandatangani perjanjian pembelian dengan pemerintah Rusia. 

"Sudah, tinggal tanda tangan pada November," kata Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Ryamizard Ryacudu di Jakarta, Jumat (27/10/2017).

Ke-11 pesawat Sukhoi SU-35 yang dipesan Indonesia dari Rusia memiliki persenjataan lengkap dengan total harga sekitar Rp16 triliun. "Senjatanya lebih dari lengkap karena dapat pengurangan diskon, jadi ada tambahannya. Semuanya itu Rp16 triliun," ungkap Ryamizard.

Pemerintah kedua negara menyepakati pembelian 11 pesawat tempur Sukhoi-35 dari Rusia senilai USD1,14 miliar atau sekitar Rp15,162 triliun. Untuk pembelian 11 unit pesawat Sukhoi SU-35 ini, Indonesia menawarkan pembayaran dengan skema imbal dagang.

Nilai imbal yang telah disepakati kedua belah pihak yaitu 50% dari kontrak nilai jual 11 unit pesawat. Pembelian Sukhoi yang diatur melalui mekanisme imbal beli tersebut sesuai dengan Undang-Undang (UU) Nomor 16 Tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan.

Artinya, Indonesia membeli Sukhoi dari Rusia dan Rusia sebagai negara penjual berkewajiban membeli sejumlah komoditas ekspor Indonesia. Pesawat tersebut direncanakan tiba di Indonesia pada 2019. 

Namun, Ryamizard mengatakan pembelian 11 pesawat tempur tersebut masih kurang. Pasalnya, kebutuhan untuk alutsista Indonesia sekitar satu skadron atau 16 pesawat tempur. "Idealnya kita butuh satu skadron, harusnya kalau mau beli satu skadron, itu masih kurang. Satu skadron itu 16 pesawat, masih kurang 5 lagi," ujarnya.

Menko Polhukam Wiranto mengatakan, rencananya Sukhoi SU-35 tersebut akan menggantikan pesawat F-5 yang sudah tua. Menurut Wiranto, kerja sama dengan Rusia ini juga akan ada alih teknologi. Di mana kontennya dari dalam negeri dan berlangsung selama lima tahun.

"Yang kedua ada alih teknologi secara berangsur-angsur. Kontennya nanti adalah 80% dari dalam negeri. Itu berangsur-angsur selama lima tahun. Nanti peningkatannya dari 30% meningkat 10% setiap tahun," paparnya. 

Selain itu, Indonesia juga bisa mendirikan pabrik _sparepart _untuk Sukhoi. Sehingga semakin membuat teknologi Indonesia berkembang. "Kita juga nanti akan membuat pabrik sparepart di Indonesia dalam rangka alih teknologi Sukhoi. Kita dapat satu kesempatan untuk mempelajari teknologi yang lebih maju tentang pesawat terbang," ujar Wiranto.
(amm)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Svantana said:


> kurang s 300/400 tante...
> 
> 
> *Selangkah Lagi, Indonesia Tambah 11 Sukhoi*
> Koran Sindo
> 
> Sabtu, 28 Oktober 2017 - 14:16 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proses pembelian 11 pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-35 tinggal tahap finalisasi. Penandatanganan perjanjian akan dilakukan November.Foto/Ilustrasi/SINDOnews
> 
> A+ A-
> *JAKARTA* - Rencana pemerintah untuk memperkuat pertahanan udara dengan menambah 11 pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-35 tinggal selangkah lagi. Pemerintah tinggal menandatangani perjanjian pembelian dengan pemerintah Rusia.
> 
> "Sudah, tinggal tanda tangan pada November," kata Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Ryamizard Ryacudu di Jakarta, Jumat (27/10/2017).
> 
> Ke-11 pesawat Sukhoi SU-35 yang dipesan Indonesia dari Rusia memiliki persenjataan lengkap dengan total harga sekitar Rp16 triliun. "Senjatanya lebih dari lengkap karena dapat pengurangan diskon, jadi ada tambahannya. Semuanya itu Rp16 triliun," ungkap Ryamizard.
> 
> Pemerintah kedua negara menyepakati pembelian 11 pesawat tempur Sukhoi-35 dari Rusia senilai USD1,14 miliar atau sekitar Rp15,162 triliun. Untuk pembelian 11 unit pesawat Sukhoi SU-35 ini, Indonesia menawarkan pembayaran dengan skema imbal dagang.
> 
> Nilai imbal yang telah disepakati kedua belah pihak yaitu 50% dari kontrak nilai jual 11 unit pesawat. Pembelian Sukhoi yang diatur melalui mekanisme imbal beli tersebut sesuai dengan Undang-Undang (UU) Nomor 16 Tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan.
> 
> Artinya, Indonesia membeli Sukhoi dari Rusia dan Rusia sebagai negara penjual berkewajiban membeli sejumlah komoditas ekspor Indonesia. Pesawat tersebut direncanakan tiba di Indonesia pada 2019.
> 
> Namun, Ryamizard mengatakan pembelian 11 pesawat tempur tersebut masih kurang. Pasalnya, kebutuhan untuk alutsista Indonesia sekitar satu skadron atau 16 pesawat tempur. "Idealnya kita butuh satu skadron, harusnya kalau mau beli satu skadron, itu masih kurang. Satu skadron itu 16 pesawat, masih kurang 5 lagi," ujarnya.
> 
> Menko Polhukam Wiranto mengatakan, rencananya Sukhoi SU-35 tersebut akan menggantikan pesawat F-5 yang sudah tua. Menurut Wiranto, kerja sama dengan Rusia ini juga akan ada alih teknologi. Di mana kontennya dari dalam negeri dan berlangsung selama lima tahun.
> 
> "Yang kedua ada alih teknologi secara berangsur-angsur. Kontennya nanti adalah 80% dari dalam negeri. Itu berangsur-angsur selama lima tahun. Nanti peningkatannya dari 30% meningkat 10% setiap tahun," paparnya.
> 
> Selain itu, Indonesia juga bisa mendirikan pabrik _sparepart _untuk Sukhoi. Sehingga semakin membuat teknologi Indonesia berkembang. "Kita juga nanti akan membuat pabrik sparepart di Indonesia dalam rangka alih teknologi Sukhoi. Kita dapat satu kesempatan untuk mempelajari teknologi yang lebih maju tentang pesawat terbang," ujar Wiranto.
> (amm)


Idealnya pake istilah terukur seperti : sebulan lagi, setahun lagi dll.
"Selangkah" itu maknanya ambigu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

Even if it will really be signed next month. I feel nothing. Already lose interest.....


----------



## Nike

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Even if it will really be signed next month. I feel nothing. Already lose interest.....



Lol

Cant be helped, just repetition from SBY period 1. Economic consolidation phase, need money to build up forces


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

madokafc said:


> Lol
> 
> Cant be helped, just repetition from SBY period 1. Economic consolidation phase, need money to build up forces



I know that the infrastructure fund has been increased to $35 billion, which is a good thing. So, it's a bitter-sweet situation.


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> I know that the infrastructure fund has been increased to $35 billion, which is a good thing. So, it's a bitter-sweet situation.


Infratructure malah lebih bagus. We can deploy more assets & soldiers into the field.


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gondes

*Kapal PKR kedua pesanan TNI AL diserahterimakan*
Senin, 30 Oktober 2017 11:07 WIB | 4.656 Views
Pewarta: A Malik Ibrahim




Dokumentasi - Personel TNI AL mengamati kapal perang jenis perusak kawal rudal (PKR) yang melakukan uji coba di Galangan Divisi Kapal Niaga PT PAL Indonesia Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Kamis (19/10/2017). (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)

Surabaya (ANTARA News) - Kapal perang pesanan TNI AL jenis Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) kedua diserahterimakan kepada Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryaccudu di Galangan PT PAL Indonesia, Kawasan Timur, Surabaya, Senin.

Penyerahan dilakukan karena pengerjaan kapal telah rampung dikerjakan oleh PT PAL Indonesia yang bekerja sama dengan galangan kapal Belanda, Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS). Kapal diberinama I Gusti Ngurah Rai-332. 

"Dengan adanya serah terima hari ini ini, saya resmikan kapal I Gusti Ngurah Rai-332 sebagai kapal perang resmi TNI AL Republik Indonesia," kata Ryaccudu, saat membacakan peresmian serah terima kapal.

Dalam kesempatan itu, Ryaccudu yang didampingi Panglima TNI Jenderal Gatot Nurmantyo juga mengukuhkan Komandan KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai-332, dan resmi masuk dalam jajaran TNI AL.

"Saya yakin hadirnya kapal ini akan memperkuat jajaran TNI AL dan mampu menegakkan keutuhan NKRI dan hukum di laut sesuai hukum nasional dan internasional," katanya.

Sebelumnya, penyerahan proyek pertama kapal sejenis dilakukan pada awal tahun ini, dan juga dikerjakan bersama PT PAL Indonesia bersama Belanda melalui proses Alih Teknologi.

Kapal dengan nomor proyek pembangunan W000294 ini diserahkan setelah melalui serangkaian proses dan pengujian yang dimulai dengan pemotongan plat pertama (First Steel Cutting) pada 17 September 2014.

Dilanjutkan dengan peletakan lunas (Keel Laying) pada 18 Januari 2016 dan diluncurkan awal pada 20 September 2016, kemudian dilakukan dengan berbagai serangkaian uji (sea tria) sebelum kapal ini layak untuk diserah terimakan. 

Sementara itu, pengerjaan kapal perang ini dilakukan dengan pembangunan _Moduler System_ yang terbagi dalam 6 modul, 1 modul dikerjakan di Belanda sementara 5 modul lainnya dikerjakan Insan PAL Indonesia. 

Kapal yang memiliki panjang 105.11 meter, lebar 14.2 meter, berkecepatan 28 knot itu memiliki kemampuan berlayar sampai 5.000 nm dengan dilengkapi peralatan persenjataan modern yang terintegrasi dalam sistem "Sensor Weapon Control" (Sewaco). 

Selain itu, desain stealth yang dimiliki kapal ini memiliki beberapa teknologi seperti infrared _signature, low noise signature _yang menjadikan kapal PKR sulit terdeteksi oleh radar kapal lain, dan mampu melakukan peperangan permukaan laut, udara, bawah air, serta elektronika, serta memiliki ketahanan berlayar mencapai 20 hari.

Pembangunan kapal PKR dengan program _Transfer Of Tecnology_ (ToT) ini juga menyerap kurang lebih 200 tenaga PAL Indonesia dari berbagai disiplin keilmuan, dimana sebanyak 75 orang diantaranya telah dididik di Damen Schelde - Vlisingen Belanda. 

Selain ToT, PT PAL juga berbenah diri dengan melakukan peningkatan kapasitas produksi sesuai persyaratan untuk pembangunan PKR.

Alih teknologi itu sesuai dengan amanat dalam Undang-Undang 16 Tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan dan Keputusan KKIP No. KEP/12/KKIP/XII/2013 tentang Lead Integrator Alutsista Matra Laut.

*Summary: 
The second PKR (frigate) constructed by PT PAL and Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS) named KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai - 332 is handed over to Indonesian Navy. The ship has sped of 28 knots, has infrared signature and low noise signature that make it hard to be detected by radar and able to do combat of air, surface and under water as well as electronic combat and able to sail up to 20 days.
*
Source: http://www.antaranews.com/berita/66...ler_home&utm_medium=populer&utm_campaign=news

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TowerMan

How about 3rd 4th 5th 6th ship?
still no clue ah?



pr1v4t33r said:


>


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesia’s Su-35 Fighter jet Purchase Finalized With 85% Offsets*








Su-35 fighter jet: Image by Rostec

Indonesia has finalized the purchase of 11 Su-35 fighter jets with 85% offsets which includes 50% commodity exports to Russia and 35% in aircraft maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) of the $1.1 billion deal.

"It has been decided by our cabinet to finalize the procurement of 11 Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets. This is a remarkable effort of our defense minister, Russian state-owned firm Rostec, and PT Perusahaan Perdagangan Indonesia (PT PPI), as they have now agreed to invest," the Indonesian Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) Chief, Thomas Lembong, said in Jakarta Monday, according to Antara News.

Russia would invest in aircraft maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) industry for Sukhoi jet fighters that were purchased by Indonesia, the BKPM chief said.

He stated that the law on defense and law on defense industry have stipulated the requirement of minimum 85 percent offset for each purchase of defense equipment, which means that the expense from the states funding should be returned through trade and investment activities.

"Of the total 85 percent of the procurement, 50 percent would be paid in barter trade(commodity exports) and the remaining 35 percent with investment contract," he elaborated. The total procurement of the jet fighters is amounted at US$1.145 billion.

The Trade Ministry has appointed PPI and Rostec to undertake the barter trade. Indonesia would send some commodities, including rubber and palm oil.

"Their investment value is 35 percent of the total $1.145 billion in order to build a spare part factory for the MRO industry," he continued.

He added that the jet fighter procurement would be finalized by the Defense Ministry.

"BKPM and Trade Ministry will follow." The barter trade deal of SU-35 between Indonesia and Russia was signed on Aug 10.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/21...chase_Finalized_With_85__Offsets#.WfgEAVuCzIU

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

TowerMan said:


> How about 3rd 4th 5th 6th ship?
> still no clue ah?



*Panglima TNI Berharap KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai Perkuat Poros Maritim*
Selasa, 31 Oktober 2017 | 13:52 WIB












*JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com* - Panglima TNI Jenderal Gatot Nurmantyo berharap, Kapal perang I Gusti Ngurah Rai-332 (KRI GNR-332) mampu memperkuat poros maritim Indonesia.

Dikutip dari siaran pers Kementerian Pertahanan, Kapal perang I Gusti Ngurah Rai-332 resmi diserahterimakan dari perusahaan kapal Belanda, Damen Schelde Naval Ship Building (DSNS), kepada TNI AL, di Surabaya, Senin (30/10/2017).

"*Saya berharap Indonesia akan lebih kuat lagi poros maritimnya. Jadi ada 4 kapal yang akan dibuat, ini yang kedua yang sudah dibuat," ujar Gatot, di Markas Yonkav VII/Sersus, Cijantung, Jakarta Timur, Selasa (31/10/2017).*

Gatot mengungkapkan bahwa ia telah memerintahkan Kepala Staf TNI AL Laksamana Ade Supandi berkoordinasi dengan Kementerian Pertahanan agar industri dalam produksi selanjutnya dikerjakan secara mandiri

Menurut Gatot, berdasarkan UU No 16 tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan, maka PT PAL harus mampu memproduksi kapal perang yang ketiga secara mandiri.

"Nah sekarang saya perintahkan kepada KSAL berkoordinasi dengan Kementerian Pertahanan bahwa yang ketiga nanti kita harusnya sudah mengacu pada UU No 16 tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan sehingga mewujudkan kemandirian. Minimal yang ketiga (KRI) bisa 40 persen, yang keempat bisa 100 persen. Kita mengacu pada UU itu tadi," kata Gatot.

Berdasarkan keterangan pers Kementerian Pertahanan, KRI GNR-332 merupakan jenis kapal Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR).

KRI tersebut memiliki panjang 105,11 meter, lebar 14,02 meter dan berbobot 3.216 ton. Kecepatan maksimal mencapai 28 knot dan mampu menampung 120 kru.

KRI GNR-332 disebut mampu melakukan perang di empat matra sekaligus. Yakni, perang permukaan sesama kapal perang, perang bawah air melawan kapal selam, perang udara pesawat tempur dan perang elektronika.

Selain itu, kapal ini juga mampu membajak sistem persenjataan dan kendali dari kapal perang musuh.

Beberapa persenjataan yang dimiliki KRI ini diantaranya adalah meriam utama OTO Melara 76/62 mm super rapid gun, rudal SSM Exocet MM40 Block 3 yang jarak jangkauannya mencapai 180-200 km.

KRI GNR-332 juga memiliki rudal SAM Anti Serangan Udara Mica yang dirancang bisa dioperasikan dalam waktu singkat, di segala cuaca, serta memiliki jarak jangkauan 20-25 km dan dilengkapi dengan Terma SKWS Decoy Launching System.

Sistem persenjataan lainnya yakni torpedo AKS A-244S, yang merupakan torpedo jenis ringan berpandu yang memiliki kemampuan khusus untuk mengincar sasaran di perairan laut dangkal dan Meriam Close In Weapon System (CIWS) Millenium Gun 35mm yang berfungsi menangkis serangan udara dan ancaman permukaan jarak dekat.

Agar tak mudah terdeteksi, KRI ini juga memiliki mode siluman atau _stealth_. Teknologi yang melengkapinya antara lain _infra red signature_ dan_low noise signature_ yang menjadikan kapal sulit terdeteksi oleh radar kapal lain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## radialv

Cmiiw..thd weight of martadinata class is around 2400 tonnes not above 3200 tonnes


----------



## Svantana

Bobot maksimal mungkin itu om


----------



## Bhayangkara

Svantana said:


> *Panglima TNI Berharap KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai Perkuat Poros Maritim*
> 
> "*Saya berharap Indonesia akan lebih kuat lagi poros maritimnya. Jadi ada 4 kapal yang akan dibuat, ini yang kedua yang sudah dibuat," ujar Gatot, di Markas Yonkav VII/Sersus, Cijantung, Jakarta Timur, Selasa (31/10/2017).*
> ..



But still, there's no formal procurement process for this has yet to begin..

On MEF revision programs actually, at the 2020, at least 6 units of these PKR frigate has been built and this is in line with the decommissioning of the Van Speijk class which should to began from this year to 2022, in which all of the PKR ships has been officially in commissioning that year..

Sebetulnya proses penambahan kapal PKR ini delay-nya udah kelamaan, dari yg seharusnya awal 2016 atau paling lambat akhir 2016 udah selesai, tapi sampe sekarang msh belum kelar juga. Kalaupun nanti pd akhir tahun atau awal 2018 kontraknya di teken (itupun klo emang ada niat mau dipercepat) tetap bakal ada gap antara Van Speijk yg mau dipensiunin dgn kesiapan PKR yg bakal operasional.



Svantana said:


> Bobot maksimal mungkin itu om


Tidak, bobot maksimal itu paling banter di sekitar 2500 - 2600 short tons, gak akan lebih dari itu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesia selects NASAMS air defence system*



KONGSBERG has signed a contract worth 77 MUSD with the Ministry of Defence of Indonesia to supply a *NASAMS* air defence system.





*The NASAMS was showcased by the Norvegian Defence Force in Poland at MSPO 2017*

The contract comprise delivery of a complete *NASAMS* system with command posts, radars, launchers, radios and integration, and training and logistics support. AMRAAM missiles will be provided in a separate government-to-government agreement between Indonesia and the United States. NASAMS defends high value civilian and military assets on the ground against air threats. The inherent flexibility and modularity of NASAMS makes it a world leading solution with unique capabilities to combat modern airborne threats, as well as having the ability to integrate with a variety of different sensors and weapons. 

Several nations have chosen *NASAMS*, including Norway, Finland, The Netherlands, USA, Spain, Oman and now Indonesia. “We are very pleased that Indonesia, as the first nation in its region, chooses NASAMS for its homeland defence. The continuous technical evolution and addition of users confirms that NASAMS is the most modern and advanced air defense system in the world,” says Eirik Lie, President of Kongsberg Defence & Aerospace.

*NASAMS* (Norwegian Advanced Surface to Air Missile System) is a medium to long range air defene missile system designed and manufactured by the Norwegian Company Kongsberg Defence & Aerospace teamed up with Raytheon for the missile. NASAMS is renowned for its use of the Raytheon AMRAAM missile. The AMRAAM (AIM-120), was developed and is best known as an air-launched fire and forget missile.

https://www.armyrecognition.com/oct...onesia_selects_nasams_air_defence_system.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> *Indonesia selects NASAMS air defence system*
> 
> 
> 
> KONGSBERG has signed a contract worth 77 MUSD with the Ministry of Defence of Indonesia to supply a *NASAMS* air defence system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The NASAMS was showcased by the Norvegian Defence Force in Poland at MSPO 2017*
> 
> The contract comprise delivery of a complete *NASAMS* system with command posts, radars, launchers, radios and integration, and training and logistics support. AMRAAM missiles will be provided in a separate government-to-government agreement between Indonesia and the United States. NASAMS defends high value civilian and military assets on the ground against air threats. The inherent flexibility and modularity of NASAMS makes it a world leading solution with unique capabilities to combat modern airborne threats, as well as having the ability to integrate with a variety of different sensors and weapons.
> 
> Several nations have chosen *NASAMS*, including Norway, Finland, The Netherlands, USA, Spain, Oman and now Indonesia. “We are very pleased that Indonesia, as the first nation in its region, chooses NASAMS for its homeland defence. The continuous technical evolution and addition of users confirms that NASAMS is the most modern and advanced air defense system in the world,” says Eirik Lie, President of Kongsberg Defence & Aerospace.
> 
> *NASAMS* (Norwegian Advanced Surface to Air Missile System) is a medium to long range air defene missile system designed and manufactured by the Norwegian Company Kongsberg Defence & Aerospace teamed up with Raytheon for the missile. NASAMS is renowned for its use of the Raytheon AMRAAM missile. The AMRAAM (AIM-120), was developed and is best known as an air-launched fire and forget missile.
> 
> https://www.armyrecognition.com/oct...onesia_selects_nasams_air_defence_system.html



*Kongsberg : Indonesia Selects NASAMS Air Defence System*

31 Oktober 2017




NASAMS air defence system (photo : Kongsberg)

KONGSBERG has signed a contract worth 77 MUSD with the Ministry of Defence of Indonesia to supply a NASAMS air defence system.

The contract comprise delivery of a complete NASAMS system with command posts, radars, launchers, radios and integration, and training and logistics support. AMRAAM missiles will be provided in a separate government-to-government agreement between Indonesia and the United States.

NASAMS defends high value civilian and military assets on the ground against air threats. The inherent flexibility and modularity of NASAMS makes it a world leading solution with unique capabilities to combat modern airborne threats, as well as having the ability to integrate with a variety of different sensors and weapons. Several nations have chosen NASAMS, including Norway, Finland, The Netherlands, USA, Spain, Oman and now Indonesia.

“We are very pleased that Indonesia, as the first nation in its region, chooses NASAMS for its homeland defence. The continuous technical evolution and addition of users confirms that NASAMS is the most modern and advanced air defense system in the world,” says Eirik Lie, President of Kongsberg Defence & Aerospace.

(Kongsberg)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> *Kongsberg : Indonesia Selects NASAMS Air Defence System*
> 
> 31 Oktober 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NASAMS air defence system (photo : Kongsberg)
> 
> KONGSBERG has signed a contract worth 77 MUSD with the Ministry of Defence of Indonesia to supply a NASAMS air defence system.
> 
> The contract comprise delivery of a complete NASAMS system with command posts, radars, launchers, radios and integration, and training and logistics support. AMRAAM missiles will be provided in a separate government-to-government agreement between Indonesia and the United States.
> 
> NASAMS defends high value civilian and military assets on the ground against air threats. The inherent flexibility and modularity of NASAMS makes it a world leading solution with unique capabilities to combat modern airborne threats, as well as having the ability to integrate with a variety of different sensors and weapons. Several nations have chosen NASAMS, including Norway, Finland, The Netherlands, USA, Spain, Oman and now Indonesia.
> 
> “We are very pleased that Indonesia, as the first nation in its region, chooses NASAMS for its homeland defence. The continuous technical evolution and addition of users confirms that NASAMS is the most modern and advanced air defense system in the world,” says Eirik Lie, President of Kongsberg Defence & Aerospace.
> 
> (Kongsberg)



Great Start but Indonesia should build Multi Layer Air Defense shield based on various long and medium and short range Air Defence systems


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Great Start but Indonesia should build Multi Layer Air Defense shield based on various long and medium and short range Air Defence systems



There is plan to equip some of air defense battalion with Iris T missiles system. And build an integrated capable Air Defense Navy and ground units. Patriot missile system is had been eyed for while and on the long run there is study to equip our Air Defense system with ABM capabilities like THAAD.


----------



## striver44

Zarvan said:


> Great Start but Indonesia should build Multi Layer Air Defense shield based on various long and medium and short range Air Defence systems


Tbh......having a integrated long range SAM is a "MUST" for indonesia considering its size and geographical challenge.......I do personally want indonesia to secretly make a procurement on israeli missile system....such as arrow abm, david sling etc


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

striver44 said:


> Tbh......having a integrated long range SAM is a "MUST" for indonesia considering its size and geographical challenge.......I do personally want indonesia to secretly make a procurement on israeli missile system....such as arrow abm, david sling etc



I think we need to prioritize on our air force first, at least to the level of RSAF in terms of quality and quantity. Fighters are still the best air defence weapon, even a lowly Hawk with AIM-9 can intercept an aircraft at longer range than S-500. Of course, assuming it's a defenseless aircraft. Air defence complexes are now more vulnerable due to the introduction of long range missiles like JASSM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> I think we need to prioritize on our air force first, at least to the level of RSAF in terms of quality and quantity. Fighters are still the best air defence weapon, even a lowly Hawk with AIM-9 can intercept an aircraft at longer range than S-500. Of course, assuming it's a defenseless aircraft. Air defence complexes are now more vulnerable due to the introduction of long range missiles like JASSM


Air defense is defensive role while the air force as an active air defense role.....both fill the gap.....and yeah the air force will be the most decisive component in conflict


----------



## Bhayangkara

striver44 said:


> Air defense is defensive role while the air force as an active air defense role.....both fill the gap.....and yeah the air force will be the mosylt decisive component in conflict



Agree., and that's what we called as a multi-layered defence. Both are a complemented not as a substitutes.


----------



## katarabhumi

*TNI to reject Sukhoi SU-35s unless they meet specifications*
_Rabu , 01 November 2017, 02:38 WIB_

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- The National Defense Forces (TNI) will reject Sukhoi SU-35 fighter jets it will buy if they do not meet its desired specifications, TNI Chief General Gatot Nurmantyo said.

"If the Sukhoi fighter jets delivered do not meet specifications set by the air force chief of staff, I order the cancellation (of the purchase). If the planes are accepted, this means that I and the air force chief of staff will do insubcoordination with President Joko Widodo," Nurmantyo said after inaugurating a housing complex, educational facility and barrack here on Tuesday.

TNI plans to buy 11 Sukhoi SU-35 fighter jets according to the specifications set by the Air Force to strengthen national air defense.

He said TNI has written a letter to the Defense Ministry about the plan to buy Sukhoi fighter jets, with a copy addressed to President Joko Widodo.

"At a recent limited meeting, the Indonesian President has instructed the fighter jets to be bought must be Sukhoi SU-35 fighter jets which are ready to fight," he said.

The TNI chief said the Sukhoi SU-35 fighter jets must be equipped with air-to-air missile, air-to-ground missile, bomb, ground support equipment, simulator, spare parts including reserve engine according to specifications set by the air force chief of staff.

"If they do not meet the specifications, don't accept them," he added.

http://en.republika.co.id/berita/en...-sukhoi-su35s-unless-they-meet-specifications


+++

*Air Force to deploy squadron of fighter jets in Biak*
Rabu , 01 November 2017, 02:01 WIB

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, BIAK -- The Indonesian Air Force plans to deploy a squadron of fighter jets in the Manuhua Airbase in Biak Numfor district, Papua province, next year after its status has been upgraded to type A from type B.

"Biak will have a squadron of fighter jets. The plan has been incorporated to the TNI (National Defense Forces) chief's program. The program has been notified to Manuhua Airbase," Commander of the Manuhia Airbase Colonel Fajar Adriyanto said after a get-together with religious figures and journalists at Gunadi Angkasa building on Tuesday.

The presence of fighter jets at the airbase is expected to strengthen state security defense particularly in the Indonesian eastern provinces of Papua and West Papua, he said.

He said the Air Force has made preparations including facilities and infrastructures for the operation of the squadron of fighter jets.

"The Manuhua Airbase in Biak has been equipped with apron facility for fighter jets. All the facilities can be used now," he said.

He expressed hope that the squadron of fighter jets, coupled with Air Force personnel including those from Manuhua airbase, special troops of command battalion 46B and radar unit 242 will strengthen security and surveillance of air space in Papua and West Papua provinces.

http://en.republika.co.id/berita/en...ce-to-deploy-squadron-of-fighter-jets-in-biak

.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## barjo

katarabhumi said:


> *TNI to reject Sukhoi SU-35s unless they meet specifications*
> _Rabu , 01 November 2017, 02:38 WIB_
> 
> REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- The National Defense Forces (TNI) will reject Sukhoi SU-35 fighter jets it will buy if they do not meet its desired specifications, TNI Chief General Gatot Nurmantyo said.
> 
> "If the Sukhoi fighter jets delivered do not meet specifications set by the air force chief of staff, I order the cancellation (of the purchase). If the planes are accepted, this means that I and the air force chief of staff will do insubcoordination with President Joko Widodo," Nurmantyo said after inaugurating a housing complex, educational facility and barrack here on Tuesday.
> 
> TNI plans to buy 11 Sukhoi SU-35 fighter jets according to the specifications set by the Air Force to strengthen national air defense.
> 
> He said TNI has written a letter to the Defense Ministry about the plan to buy Sukhoi fighter jets, with a copy addressed to President Joko Widodo.
> 
> "At a recent limited meeting, the Indonesian President has instructed the fighter jets to be bought must be Sukhoi SU-35 fighter jets which are ready to fight," he said.
> 
> The TNI chief said the Sukhoi SU-35 fighter jets must be equipped with air-to-air missile, air-to-ground missile, bomb, ground support equipment, simulator, spare parts including reserve engine according to specifications set by the air force chief of staff.
> 
> "If they do not meet the specifications, don't accept them," he added.
> 
> http://en.republika.co.id/berita/en...-sukhoi-su35s-unless-they-meet-specifications
> 
> 
> +++
> 
> *Air Force to deploy squadron of fighter jets in Biak*
> Rabu , 01 November 2017, 02:01 WIB
> 
> REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, BIAK -- The Indonesian Air Force plans to deploy a squadron of fighter jets in the Manuhua Airbase in Biak Numfor district, Papua province, next year after its status has been upgraded to type A from type B.
> 
> "Biak will have a squadron of fighter jets. The plan has been incorporated to the TNI (National Defense Forces) chief's program. The program has been notified to Manuhua Airbase," Commander of the Manuhia Airbase Colonel Fajar Adriyanto said after a get-together with religious figures and journalists at Gunadi Angkasa building on Tuesday.
> 
> The presence of fighter jets at the airbase is expected to strengthen state security defense particularly in the Indonesian eastern provinces of Papua and West Papua, he said.
> 
> He said the Air Force has made preparations including facilities and infrastructures for the operation of the squadron of fighter jets.
> 
> "The Manuhua Airbase in Biak has been equipped with apron facility for fighter jets. All the facilities can be used now," he said.
> 
> He expressed hope that the squadron of fighter jets, coupled with Air Force personnel including those from Manuhua airbase, special troops of command battalion 46B and radar unit 242 will strengthen security and surveillance of air space in Papua and West Papua provinces.
> 
> http://en.republika.co.id/berita/en...ce-to-deploy-squadron-of-fighter-jets-in-biak
> 
> .


Come on... don't break the mood


----------



## GraveDigger388

barjo said:


> Come on... don't break the mood


The mood's already long gone, man..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

barjo said:


> Come on... don't break the mood


Foreplay too long

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Foreplay too long


Then ended up with anti-klimaks


----------



## Krakatau Class

*Building The Sigma *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Kostrad 1st Cavalry Battalion.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

^^ New MBT contract or the previous contract? Any info?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhayangkara

mandala said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> ^^ New MBT contract or the previous contract? Any info?


Maybe its just a closing ceremony for the previous contract (IMO).

Btw, I just found this news recently..



Indonesia factor may postpone KF-X project 


cetusnews.com | 2017-11-01T08:19:03.909Z 



20hr 



By Kim Hyo-jin

Indonesia has failed to pay its annual share of expenses for a joint project with South Korea to develop high-tech fighter jets, an opposition lawmaker claimed Wednesday.

The claim prompted concerns the project, dubbed KF-X, could be suspended.

Rep. Kim Jong-dae of the Justice Party, a member of the National Assembly Defense Committee, said Indonesia's state-run defense firm PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), a participant in the project, has yet to pay this year's remaining allotted 138.9 billion won ($124.5 million) to Seoul as of the end of October, based on a document from the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA).

"If Indonesia does not pay in time, the Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) has to shoulder the burden of 40 percent of the development costs," Kim said. "Coupled with the current issue of the company being financially strapped, the KF-X project could easily be put in danger."

KAI is the nation's sole aircraft manufacturer that signed the KF-X contract with DAPA.

Seoul launched the KF-X project in 2015 to build its own 4.5-generation fighters to replace the Air Force's aging fleet of F-4s and F-5s by 2026.

PTDI signed an agreement with KAI in January 2016 to foot 20 percent of the cost in the development of the program, while KAI pays 20 percent and the South Korean government pays the remaining 60 percent of the 7.5 trillion won for the program.

Due to the form of agreement, the KAI faces a burden when payments from PTDI are delayed, Kim said.

KAI is reportedly in a liquidity crunch amid corruption allegations against its former management. According to a government audit, corporate bonds worth 600 billion won and 290 billion won in corporate paper are due by the end of this year. An internal report said KAI is 630 billion won short for its projected spending this year because of the shortage of cash and required payments on loans.

"The right timing of financing is critical in an R&D project that requires state-of-the-art technology. With no special measures for the delay in payment, the KF-X project could be suspended," the lawmaker said, calling for government action.

Starting April 2016, Indonesia agreed to pay 1 percent of the program costs annually, with its contribution to rise above 2 percent from 2017 onwards. Overall, the Southeast Asian country is supposed to pay 1.6 trillion won ($1.33 billion) into the KF-X program.

In 2017, the Indonesian government should pay 184 billion won but it only paid 45.2 billion won out of 92 billion won due in the first half of the year.

Kim accused DAPA of having downplayed concerns over the delayed payment.

He pointed out that the Indonesian government had officially disclosed its difficulty in paying 138.9 billion won in late September after it failed to include the money in its budget finalized in August.

But DAPA denied this, saying it was in close coordination with the Indonesian government for the payment due by October.

DAPA said the issue will be on the agenda for a summit between leaders of South Korea and Indonesia. President Moon Jae-in is scheduled to start an eight-day official trip to Southeast Asia, Nov. 8.

Source: http://www.cetusnews.com/news/Indonesia-factor-may-postpone-KF-X-project-.B1gY7-DRZ.html

Hopefully, there will be a quick solution for this..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army new M109A4-BE SPHs live firing test.








Bhayangkara said:


> Maybe its just a closing ceremony for the previous contract (IMO).


Well there was a news that the Army Chief want to add another batch of Leopard 2 MBTs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhayangkara

mandala said:


> Well there was a news that the Army Chief want to add another batch of Leopard 2 MBTs.


Oh thanks, I have never heard that news actually. If it happens then it's a good news really..


----------



## mandala

Bhayangkara said:


> Oh thanks, I have never heard that news actually. If it happens then it's a good news really..


Here is the news about Army Chief planning to buy additional Leopard 2 MBTs.

*HUT TNI 2017 Pamerkan Helikopter Apache*

Selasa, 11 April 2017 20:55 WIB
Pewarta: Abdul Kadir

Makassar (Antara Sulsel)- Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Darat (KSAD) Jenderal TNI Mulyono mengatakan pihaknya berencana memamerkan helikopter Apache buatan Amerika Serikat pada perayaan Hari Ulang Tahun (HUT) TNI pada 5 Oktober 2017.

*"Nanti pada 5 Oktober, kita sudah punya Helikopter Apache, dan kami juga akan membeli beberapa tambahan tank Leopard," ujar KSAD Jenderal TNI Mulyono saat menghadiri acara temu muka dengan jajaran Kodam VII/Wirabuana di Markas Batalyon Kavaleri-10/Mendagiri di Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Selasa.
*
http://www.antarasulsel.com/berita/81916/hut-tni-2017-pamerkan-helikopter-apache

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

mandala said:


> Here is the news about Army Chief planning to buy additional Leopard 2 MBTs.
> 
> *HUT TNI 2017 Pamerkan Helikopter Apache*
> 
> Selasa, 11 April 2017 20:55 WIB
> Pewarta: Abdul Kadir
> 
> Makassar (Antara Sulsel)- Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Darat (KSAD) Jenderal TNI Mulyono mengatakan pihaknya berencana memamerkan helikopter Apache buatan Amerika Serikat pada perayaan Hari Ulang Tahun (HUT) TNI pada 5 Oktober 2017.
> 
> *"Nanti pada 5 Oktober, kita sudah punya Helikopter Apache, dan kami juga akan membeli beberapa tambahan tank Leopard," ujar KSAD Jenderal TNI Mulyono saat menghadiri acara temu muka dengan jajaran Kodam VII/Wirabuana di Markas Batalyon Kavaleri-10/Mendagiri di Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Selasa.
> *
> http://www.antarasulsel.com/berita/81916/hut-tni-2017-pamerkan-helikopter-apache


Wow great! Hopefully it can be realized soon..


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


>


It is rumoured that the next batch of skyshield will be mk3 mod

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

striver44 said:


> It is rumoured that the next batch of skyshield will be mk3 mod







Oerlikon skyshield MK3 with integrated tracking sensor unit.

_http://www.indomiliter.com/oerlikon...anon-skyshield-untuk-denhanud-paskhas-tni-au/_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

Not sure whether we will get additional Leopard 2. It's more likely that we will get Harimau Hitam instead, it's nearly as expensive as MBT


----------



## mandala

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Not sure whether we will get additional Leopard 2. It's more likely that we will get Harimau Hitam instead, it's nearly as expensive as MBT


If indeed the Army is looking for additional Leopard 2 then they should again look at the Dutch Leopard 2A6. IIRC only 20 units remain after Finland bought most of the Leopard 2A6. Other than the Dutch Leopards not much are in the market for second hand Leopard 2. Even Poland is also looking for additional second hand Leopard 2 MBTs.


----------



## GraveDigger388

mandala said:


> If indeed the Army is looking for additional Leopard 2 then they should again look at the Dutch Leopard 2A6. IIRC only 20 units remain after Finland bought most of the Leopard 2A6. Other than the Dutch Leopards not much are in the market for second hand Leopard 2. Even Poland is also looking for additional second hand Leopard 2 MBTs.


Damn Germans.... Their stuff so good, even the secondhands got high demands..


----------



## Var Dracon

Update of Petir V-101 missile program... The shape of the body is changed, it can reach 500 km/h speed with locally made engine... As for the aircraft-like wing is not yet removed, because it's still a prototype. The guidance is using GPS with multiple 3D waypoints, cruise altitude is 20 m. No dedicated launcher has been made, so the test is still using catapult launcher.
The test took place at 28 Oct 2017 in Lumajang. 





The old version :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhayangkara

Svantana said:


> read them carefully... moron. postponed not canceled!


I've been predicted if those moron doesn't have enough brains even just to understood such a simple word.



mandala said:


> If indeed the Army is looking for additional Leopard 2 then they should again look at the Dutch Leopard 2A6. IIRC only 20 units remain after Finland bought most of the Leopard 2A6. Other than the Dutch Leopards not much are in the market for second hand Leopard 2. Even Poland is also looking for additional second hand Leopard 2 MBTs.


It seems all the remaining Dutch MBT's had been supplied to fill the unified German/Dutch army panzer battalion. So I think it's indeed a bit difficult now to get a secondhands Leopard-2 unless from the Germany's stock itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Bhayangkara said:


> I've been predicted if those moron doesn't have enough brains even just to understood such a simple word.
> 
> 
> It seems all the remaining Dutch MBT's had been supplied to fill the unified German/Dutch army panzer battalion. So I think it's indeed a bit difficult now to get a secondhands Leopard-2 unless from the Germany's stock itself.


Sorry its actually 15 units remaining Dutch Leopard 2A6 MBTs and not 20 units. My mistake. The Dutch is looking for a buyer for the remaining 15 units.

Via google translate:

*Dutch Leopards for sale
*
OPUBLIKOWANO: PONIEDZIAŁEK, 16 LUTEGO 2015, 17:08

*Dutch authorities intend to sell the remaining 15 Leopard 2 tanks*, which are available to the Ministry of Defence. 

http://www.defence24.pl/news_holenderskie-leopardy-na-sprzedaz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

mandala said:


> Sorry its actually 15 units remaining Dutch Leopard 2A6 MBTs and not 20 units. My mistake. The Dutch is looking for a buyer for the remaining 15 units.
> 
> Via google translate:
> 
> *Dutch Leopards for sale
> *
> OPUBLIKOWANO: PONIEDZIAŁEK, 16 LUTEGO 2015, 17:08
> 
> *Dutch authorities intend to sell the remaining 15 Leopard 2 tanks*, which are available to the Ministry of Defence.
> 
> http://www.defence24.pl/news_holenderskie-leopardy-na-sprzedaz


Nahhhh......they'll reject those sales for some alleged indonesian human right "violation"


----------



## mandala

striver44 said:


> Nahhhh......they'll reject those sales for some alleged indonesian human right "violation"


It was the majority Green Party in the Dutch Parliament that reject the sale of the Leopard 2A6s to Indonesia back then. Now its a different government. Different government different policy.

Btw IIRC it was actually Indonesia that eventually cancelled the deal with the Dutch and looks towards to Germany for the Leopard 2s deal.


----------



## katarabhumi

Bhayangkara said:


> Maybe its just a closing ceremony for the previous contract (IMO).
> 
> Btw, I just found this news recently..
> 
> 
> *Indonesia factor may postpone KF-X project *
> cetusnews.com | 2017-11-01T08:19:03.909Z
> 
> By Kim Hyo-jin
> 
> Indonesia has failed to pay its annual share of expenses for a joint project with South Korea to develop high-tech fighter jets, an opposition lawmaker claimed Wednesday.
> 
> The claim prompted concerns the project, dubbed KF-X, could be suspended.
> 
> Rep. Kim Jong-dae of the Justice Party, a member of the National Assembly Defense Committee, said Indonesia's state-run defense firm PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), a participant in the project, has yet to pay this year's remaining allotted 138.9 billion won ($124.5 million) to Seoul as of the end of October, based on a document from the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA).
> 
> "If Indonesia does not pay in time, the Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) has to shoulder the burden of 40 percent of the development costs," Kim said. "Coupled with the current issue of the company being financially strapped, the KF-X project could easily be put in danger."
> 
> KAI is the nation's sole aircraft manufacturer that signed the KF-X contract with DAPA.
> 
> Seoul launched the KF-X project in 2015 to build its own 4.5-generation fighters to replace the Air Force's aging fleet of F-4s and F-5s by 2026.
> 
> PTDI signed an agreement with KAI in January 2016 to foot 20 percent of the cost in the development of the program, while KAI pays 20 percent and the South Korean government pays the remaining 60 percent of the 7.5 trillion won for the program.
> 
> Due to the form of agreement, the KAI faces a burden when payments from PTDI are delayed, Kim said.
> 
> KAI is reportedly in a liquidity crunch amid corruption allegations against its former management. According to a government audit, corporate bonds worth 600 billion won and 290 billion won in corporate paper are due by the end of this year. An internal report said KAI is 630 billion won short for its projected spending this year because of the shortage of cash and required payments on loans.
> 
> "The right timing of financing is critical in an R&D project that requires state-of-the-art technology. With no special measures for the delay in payment, the KF-X project could be suspended," the lawmaker said, calling for government action.
> 
> Starting April 2016, Indonesia agreed to pay 1 percent of the program costs annually, with its contribution to rise above 2 percent from 2017 onwards. Overall, the Southeast Asian country is supposed to pay 1.6 trillion won ($1.33 billion) into the KF-X program.
> 
> In 2017, the Indonesian government should pay 184 billion won but it only paid 45.2 billion won out of 92 billion won due in the first half of the year.
> 
> Kim accused DAPA of having downplayed concerns over the delayed payment.
> 
> He pointed out that the Indonesian government had officially disclosed its difficulty in paying 138.9 billion won in late September after it failed to include the money in its budget finalized in August.
> 
> But DAPA denied this, saying it was in close coordination with the Indonesian government for the payment due by October.
> 
> DAPA said the issue will be on the agenda for a summit between leaders of South Korea and Indonesia. President Moon Jae-in is scheduled to start an eight-day official trip to Southeast Asia, Nov. 8.
> 
> Source: http://www.cetusnews.com/news/Indonesia-factor-may-postpone-KF-X-project-.B1gY7-DRZ.html
> 
> Hopefully, there will be a quick solution for this..



Perhaps this has something to do with it..



SIM.Inc said:


> *Asked for additional budget for the development of fighter aircraft, finance minister sri mulyani complained minister of defence*
> 
> Finance Minister Sri Mulyani and Head of National Development Planning Agency (Bappenas) Bambang Brodjonegoro attended a meeting with Commission I of the House of Representatives (DPR).
> They discussed the additional budget of the Ministry of Defense (Kemenhan) in RAPBN 2018.
> 
> Kemenhan specifically requested an additional *Rp 1.8 trillion *for multi-year payments in order to develop KF-X / IF-X fighter planes with South Korea. The problem was that Kemenhan did not budget funds in order to pay the plane's plural year obligations in APBN 2016 and 2017.
> 
> Sri Mulyani show her complain to the Ministry of Defense because of this problem. "*This will be a problem for us in terms of money and the process*," said Sri Mulyani during a meeting at the Parliament Building, Jakarta, Thursday (19/10). The meeting was also attended by the Commander of Indonesian National Army (TNI), General Gatot Nurmantyo, and Secretary General of the Ministry of Defense, Admiral Madya Widodo.
> 
> Actually, Kemenhan has budgeted the payment of obligations this year has been done since 2012. But in the last two years, is no longer budgeted. On the other hand the Ministry of Finance has not received the document of the multi-year payment agreement.
> 
> Previously, the budget ceiling of the TNI in the draft State Budget (RAPBN) 2018 *increased from Rp 105.7 trillion*. Currently Kemenhan proposed *additional budget next year to Rp 107.5 trillion*
> 
> Sri Mulyani explained that she hoped that Kemenhan could be disciplined in terms of budgeting and routinely convey his payment obligations for his plural year to the MoF, "So in checking the financial note, we can remind Kemenhan," Sri said.
> 
> While Bambang Brodjonegoro is reluctant to speculate too far why the plane's years obligations are not included in the two national budgets. He speculates that this maybe because the budget is included in the State Treasurer (BUN) and is considered to be government to government (G to G) financing so that it escapes regular funding.
> 
> "So maybe the Kemenhan forgot," said Bambang.
> 
> The meeting between House of Representatives me with Sri Mulyani, Bambang Brodjonegoro has not been completed until night. Commission I has not approved the additional budget. Chairman of Commission I *Abdul Kharis Almasyhari and Sri Mulyani agreed that the discourse of Rp 1.8 trillion needs to be discussed separately between Kemenhan and Commission l*
> 
> http://katadata.co.id/berita/2017/1..._comment_id=1703519406384994_1704483439621924



Hope the next meeting between both presidents will sort it out through.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Medium tank PINDAD menjalani serangkaian test











__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bhayangkara

mandala said:


> Sorry its actually 15 units remaining Dutch Leopard 2A6 MBTs and not 20 units. My mistake. The Dutch is looking for a buyer for the remaining 15 units.
> 
> Via google translate:
> 
> *Dutch Leopards for sale
> *
> OPUBLIKOWANO: PONIEDZIAŁEK, 16 LUTEGO 2015, 17:08
> 
> *Dutch authorities intend to sell the remaining 15 Leopard 2 tanks*, which are available to the Ministry of Defence.
> 
> http://www.defence24.pl/news_holenderskie-leopardy-na-sprzedaz


I see.. As mentioned in the article above, due to the budget cuts, it seems the Dutch army did not intend to continue the operational service of Leopard-2 into the joint armies battalion and prefer to sell the remaining tank.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

at Tesco Indomaritim

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bhayangkara

katarabhumi said:


> Perhaps this has something to do with it..
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the next meeting between both presidents will sort it out through.
> 
> .


Yes bro', it seems that article has related with the previous news.,

Well, hopefully after the meeting, there will be a good deal and a good solution for both parties to fix this issue..


----------



## J.Brody



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Svantana

Black Tiger MMWT
road to 2018 mass production
credit
Windu Nurkemal Paramarta




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10210831733738179

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

High-speed escort team
Indonesian Presidential Security Force

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Ambulance units of Indonesian Armed Forces, though we are surely very lacking in this field. So many soft skinned civillian version vehicles converted into military use. There is several dedicated armored platform, but they are not many

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*PESAWAT LIPAT RANCANGAN MAHASISWA ITB BIDIK KEBUTUHAN INDUSTRI DAN MILITER*
4 NOVEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Mahasiswa Institut Teknologi Bandung (ITB) berhasil merancang pesawat lipat. Wahana ini akan terus dikembangkan teknologinya untuk membidik memenuhi kebutuhan industri hingga militer.

Keunggulan dan keunikan pesawat ini yakni sayapnya bisa dilipat. Pesawat ini diterbangkan menggunakan peluncur berbentuk tabung bertenaga gas. Ketika berada di udara, sayap otomatis terbuka.

Salah satu anggota tim perancang, Nathan, mengatakan secara fisik pesawat sudah cukup baik. Hanya saja perlu ada pengembangan sistem atau teknologi untuk pengoperasian pesawat tersebut.

“Pesawat ini sangat memungkinkan untuk _mapping_ lahan dengan pemasangan kamera di bodi pesawat. Keperluan militer untuk mendeteksi kedatangan musuh juga bisa, karena tinggal diluncurkan saja tidak ribet,” kata Nathan saat ditemui di Sabuga, Jalan Tamansari, Kota Bandung, Jawa Barat, Kamis (2/11/2017).






Pesawat sepanjang sekitar 1 meter ini memiliki kecepatan daya jelajah 25 meter per detik. Kecepatan yang dimilikinya ini sangat memungkinkan melakukan berbagai misi penting nanti.

Perancang sistem pesawat lipat, Tegar Satria, menjelaskan untuk memenuhi kebutuhan mendatang perlu pengembangan lagi. Salah satunya membekali pesawat itu dengan kecerdasan buatan saat terjadinya gangguan teknis.

“Pengembangan ke depannya _fail safe_ jika koneksi putus seperti apa. Diharapkan bisa kontrol sendiri, punya kepintaran sendiri nantinya,” ujar Tegar.

Menurut mahasiswa Teknik Elektro ini, pengembangan juga harus dilakukan terhadap energi pesawat. Saat ini pesawat garapan mereka masih menggunakan tenaga baterai yang hanya mampu bertahan 30 menit.

“Akan kita kembangkan apakah nantinya menggunakan energi _solar cell_ atau seperti apa,” ucap Tegar.

_All Photos Pesawat Lipat Rancangan Mahasiswa ITB (Detik)_

_Sumber : Detik_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Pindad/FNSS Medium Tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Pindad/FNSS Medium Tank. Credit to PT Pindad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Credit to PT Pindad.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Bima Suci Masuk Perairan NKRI
_Setelah dua bulan berlayar dari Spanyol, akhirnya KRI Bima Suci memasuki perairan wilayah Indonesia. Ketika kapal layar pengganti KRI Dewa Rutji ini melintasi garis khatulistiwa, sebuah 'ritual' wajib bagi para kadet Akademi Angkatan Laut (AAL) pun digelar. Mandi Khatulistiwa. _

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

*KFX/IFX, Kini Giliran Pengadaan Satelit Militer Indonesia Dinilai ‘Bermasalah’*
indomiliter | 07/11/2017 | Berita Matra Udara, Berita Update Alutsista, Dari Ruang Tempur, Satelit | No Comments
FacebookTwitterWhatsAppLineCopy LinkEmail





Setelah kabar proyek jet tempur KFX/IFX yang bikin geger beberapa hari lalu, warganet pemerhati alutsista kembali dibuat heboh dengan pemberitaan di salah satu harian nasional, poinnya mirip meski tidak sama, yakni terkait soal keterlambatan pembayaran, diwartakan bahwa Indonesia tak kunjung melakukan pembayaran uang muka untuk proyek pengadaan satelit militer dari Airbus Defence and Space (ADS).

*Baca juga: Akibat Indonesia Telat Bayar dan KAI Kesulitan Modal, Proyek Jet Tempur KFX/IFX Terancam Ditunda?*

Seperti dilansir dari _Kompas.id_ (23/10/2017), pihak ADS menyatakan kontrak dibatalkan karena Indonesia tak kunjung bayar uang muka proyek penggaran satelit militer. Dalam APBN 2016-2017, telah dianggarkan sekitar Rp 1,3 triliun untuk uang muka pembelian satelit tersebut. Pengadaan satelit yang disebutkan khusus untuk keperluan militer dan dijadwalkan akan beroperasi pada 2019.

Masih dari sumber yang sama, Wakil Ketua Komisi I DPR Meutya Hafid membenarkan masalah pengadaan satelit militer itu. Ia mengakui, dalam rapat dengan Kemhan pekan lalu, masalah tersebut sudah disinggung secara sekilas. Pada rapat itu disebutkan bahwa ada kendala dalam pengadaan satelit militer. ”Tetapi belum ada rapat resmi untuk menjelaskan apakah satelit itu dibatalkan atau ditunda beserta apa alasannya,” kata Meutya.

Ia mengatakan, secara umum, Komisi I menilai Kemhan kurang terencana dalam pengajuan anggaran. Kedepan, diharapan ada komunikasi yang lebih baik antara Kementerian Pertahanan dan Kementerian Keuangan. Masukan dari Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani Indrawati menyatakan, Kemhan terkesan mengajukan rencana pembelian satelit militer itu secara mendadak. Padahal, belum ada penjelasan atau kelengkapan yang harusnya disiapkan jika melakukan proses pengadaan barang dan jasa.






Menanggapi informasi pembatalan pengadaan satelit, pihak ADS secara resmi tidak dapat memberikan komentar lebih detail, ADS lebih menyarankan agar dilakukan konfirmasi lebih lanjut kepada pihak Kementerian Pertahanan. Di laman _Kompas.id_, Kepala Pusat Komunikasi Publik Kementerian Pertahanan Totok Sugiharto saat dikonfirmasi mengatakan, pengadaan satelit militer masih dalam pembahasan di Kemhan. Ia menolak kalau pengadaan satelit komunikasi militer itu dinyatakan gagal.

*Baca juga: 2019! Satelit Militer Indonesia Resmi Mengorbit di Luar Angkasa*

Seperti telah diketahui bersama, Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) RI telah resmi menunjuk Airbus Defence and Space untuk menggarap proyek satelit militer untuk Indonesia. Sebelumnya telah dilakukan tender yang diikuti oleh Orbital Sciences Corp dari Amerika Serikat, Loral Space Systems, serta produsen satelit dari Rusia. Merujuk ke situs _kontan.co.id_ (13/4/2016), nilai proyek satelit ini mencapai lebih dari US$500 juta, belum termasuk biaya peluncuran dan asuransi yang totalnya bisa mencapai sekitar US$300 juta. Total nilai proyek ini bahkan bisa mencapai US$1 miliar atau sekitar Rp13 triliun.

Sebagai tindak lanjut, saat itu Direktur Jenderal Perencanaan Pertahanan Kementerian Pertahanan Marsekal Muda M. Syaugi pernah menyebut, “Proyek ini sudah dikucuri anggaran sebesar Rp1,3 triliun dalam Rancangan Anggaran Pendapatan dan Belanja Negara Perubahan 2016.” Menurut jadwal, ADS akan merampungkan proyek ini pada akhir tahun 2018 dan roket beserta satelit bakal diluncurkan pada tahun 2019. Kemkominfo selaku administrator telekomunikasi telah menunjuk Kemhan sebagai operator satelit ini, dan telah menginformasikan penujukkan ini kepada ITU (International Telecommunication Union).

Merujuk pada kepentingan nasional, pengadaan satelit militer dinilai menjadi kebutuhan mendesak. Satelit militer dari ADS salah satunya digadang untuk kelak mengisi slot orbit Geo 123 Bujur Timur. Slot tersebut harus diisi paling lambat Januari 2018. Kalau tak dilakukan, RI kehilangan slot di atas Pulau Sulawesi. Terkait hal tersebut, Indonesia disebut-sebut akan menyewa satelit hingga proyek satelit ADS rampung di 2019.






Dalam Proyeksi dan Kegiatan Kemhan Tahun 2016, disebutkan bahwa komponen paket satelit militer Indonesia terdiri dari satu (1) unit satelit geostationer (GSO) dan tiga (3) unit satelit non geostationer (NGSO).

Dari kesemuanya, pemegang peran utama adalah satelit geostationer. Dengan beroperasi di ketinggian 36.000 Km, fungsi satelit ini sebagai penunjang peran komunikasi. Karena sifatnya geostationer yang ‘standby’ diatas langit Nusantara, satelit ini siap melayani kebutuhan akses selama 24 jam selama rentang waktu 15 tahun. Satelit komunikasi militer ini berjalan di spektrum frekuensi L-band, FSS, BSS, Ku-, C-, dan Ka-. Satelit geostationer ini dipersipkan untuk mengisi slot orbit 123BT.

Sementara untuk satelit non geostationer (NGSO), dari tiga unit yang dipesan, namun hanya dua unit yang ikut diorbitkan bersama satelit GSO. Sisanya satu unit satelit dipersiapkan sebagai cadangan di Bumi. Dengan pola operasi mengikuti orbit di Bumi, maka satelit terus bergerak mengikuti ritme yang telah ditentukan. Dalam 24 jam, setiap satelit 14 kali melintasi wilayah Indonesia (circular near equatorial).

Selain sengkarut masalah proyek jet tempur KFX/IFX dan satelit militer, proses pengadaan jet tempur Sukhoi Su-35 yang tinggal menunggu MoU juga dihadapkan pada tantangan baru. Setelah kesepatakan imbal beli dan offset disepakati antara Indonesia dan Rusia, potensi persoalan lain datang dari Pemerintahan Donald Trump yang akan menentukan sanksi baru pada Rusia.

*Baca juga: Final Pengadaan Sukhoi Su-35, Indonesia Sukses Dorong Rusia Untuk Imbal Beli Hingga 50%*

Sejumlah perusahaan pertahanan termasuk United Aircraft Corporation yang membangun jet tempur Sukhoi dikabarkan masuk dalam daftar tersebut. Jika benar sanksi diterapkan pada perusahaan tersebut, maka akan mempengaruhi penjualan senjata Rusia ke berbagai negara. Bisa jadi juga akan berpengaruh pada rencana Indonesia untuk mengakuisi Su-35.

Pejabat pemerintah Trump menjelaskan kepada anggota parlemen bahwa mereka bermaksud menjatuhkan sanksi kepada individu-individu di Amerika Serikat dan tempat lain yang melakukan bisnis “signifikan” dengan entitas Rusia, memberikan peringatan dini bahwa kesepakatan tersebut harus segera berakhir. Bagaimana babak selanjutnya? Tentu kita harapkan ada kabar baik, mengingat keberadaan Su-35 penting untuk meningkatkan efek penggetar di kawasan. *(Gilang Perdana)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhayangkara

pr1v4t33r said:


> KRI Bima Suci Masuk Perairan NKRI
> _Setelah dua bulan berlayar dari Spanyol, akhirnya KRI Bima Suci memasuki perairan wilayah Indonesia. Ketika kapal layar pengganti KRI Dewa Rutji ini melintasi garis khatulistiwa, sebuah 'ritual' wajib bagi para kadet Akademi Angkatan Laut (AAL) pun digelar. Mandi Khatulistiwa. _


Related news..

Equatorial Bathing Ritual KRI Bima Suci..




The Commander of KRI Bima Suci, Lieutenant Colonel (P) Widiyatmoko Baruno Aji (right), watered the AAL cadets class-III during the equatorial bath procession on the deck of KRI Bima Suci while crossing the equator in Indonesian waters on Monday (6/11/2017). The Equatorial bath is a tradition of world sailors when passing through the equator and must be followed by all crew who have not done that tradition. (ANTARA PHOTO / Zabur Karuru)













The AAL cadets class-III of the 64th naval academic graduates and the KRI Bima Suci crew members following the equatorial bath procession on the deck of KRI Bima Suci when crossing the equator in Indonesian waters on Monday (6/11/2017). The Equatorial bath is a tradition of world sailors when passing through the equator and must be followed by all crew who have not done that tradition. (ANTARA PHOTO / Zabur Karuru)

Source :
https://m.antaranews.com/foto/113812/mandi-katulistiwa-kri-bima-suci?_e_pi_=7,PAGE_ID10,3382973285

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

RIP, briptu Berry Permana Putra. Die in action while in pursue of armed group in Papua.












Semoga Allah Swt menerima ibadah dan pengabdiannya

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Star Bugs

striver44 said:


> *KFX/IFX, Kini Giliran Pengadaan Satelit Militer Indonesia Dinilai ‘Bermasalah’*
> indomiliter | 07/11/2017 | Berita Matra Udara, Berita Update Alutsista, Dari Ruang Tempur, Satelit | No Comments
> FacebookTwitterWhatsAppLineCopy LinkEmail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setelah kabar proyek jet tempur KFX/IFX yang bikin geger beberapa hari lalu, warganet pemerhati alutsista kembali dibuat heboh dengan pemberitaan di salah satu harian nasional, poinnya mirip meski tidak sama, yakni terkait soal keterlambatan pembayaran, diwartakan bahwa Indonesia tak kunjung melakukan pembayaran uang muka untuk proyek pengadaan satelit militer dari Airbus Defence and Space (ADS).
> 
> *Baca juga: Akibat Indonesia Telat Bayar dan KAI Kesulitan Modal, Proyek Jet Tempur KFX/IFX Terancam Ditunda?*
> 
> Seperti dilansir dari _Kompas.id_ (23/10/2017), pihak ADS menyatakan kontrak dibatalkan karena Indonesia tak kunjung bayar uang muka proyek penggaran satelit militer. Dalam APBN 2016-2017, telah dianggarkan sekitar Rp 1,3 triliun untuk uang muka pembelian satelit tersebut. Pengadaan satelit yang disebutkan khusus untuk keperluan militer dan dijadwalkan akan beroperasi pada 2019.
> 
> Masih dari sumber yang sama, Wakil Ketua Komisi I DPR Meutya Hafid membenarkan masalah pengadaan satelit militer itu. Ia mengakui, dalam rapat dengan Kemhan pekan lalu, masalah tersebut sudah disinggung secara sekilas. Pada rapat itu disebutkan bahwa ada kendala dalam pengadaan satelit militer. ”Tetapi belum ada rapat resmi untuk menjelaskan apakah satelit itu dibatalkan atau ditunda beserta apa alasannya,” kata Meutya.
> 
> Ia mengatakan, secara umum, Komisi I menilai Kemhan kurang terencana dalam pengajuan anggaran. Kedepan, diharapan ada komunikasi yang lebih baik antara Kementerian Pertahanan dan Kementerian Keuangan. Masukan dari Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani Indrawati menyatakan, Kemhan terkesan mengajukan rencana pembelian satelit militer itu secara mendadak. Padahal, belum ada penjelasan atau kelengkapan yang harusnya disiapkan jika melakukan proses pengadaan barang dan jasa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menanggapi informasi pembatalan pengadaan satelit, pihak ADS secara resmi tidak dapat memberikan komentar lebih detail, ADS lebih menyarankan agar dilakukan konfirmasi lebih lanjut kepada pihak Kementerian Pertahanan. Di laman _Kompas.id_, Kepala Pusat Komunikasi Publik Kementerian Pertahanan Totok Sugiharto saat dikonfirmasi mengatakan, pengadaan satelit militer masih dalam pembahasan di Kemhan. Ia menolak kalau pengadaan satelit komunikasi militer itu dinyatakan gagal.
> 
> *Baca juga: 2019! Satelit Militer Indonesia Resmi Mengorbit di Luar Angkasa*
> 
> Seperti telah diketahui bersama, Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) RI telah resmi menunjuk Airbus Defence and Space untuk menggarap proyek satelit militer untuk Indonesia. Sebelumnya telah dilakukan tender yang diikuti oleh Orbital Sciences Corp dari Amerika Serikat, Loral Space Systems, serta produsen satelit dari Rusia. Merujuk ke situs _kontan.co.id_ (13/4/2016), nilai proyek satelit ini mencapai lebih dari US$500 juta, belum termasuk biaya peluncuran dan asuransi yang totalnya bisa mencapai sekitar US$300 juta. Total nilai proyek ini bahkan bisa mencapai US$1 miliar atau sekitar Rp13 triliun.
> 
> Sebagai tindak lanjut, saat itu Direktur Jenderal Perencanaan Pertahanan Kementerian Pertahanan Marsekal Muda M. Syaugi pernah menyebut, “Proyek ini sudah dikucuri anggaran sebesar Rp1,3 triliun dalam Rancangan Anggaran Pendapatan dan Belanja Negara Perubahan 2016.” Menurut jadwal, ADS akan merampungkan proyek ini pada akhir tahun 2018 dan roket beserta satelit bakal diluncurkan pada tahun 2019. Kemkominfo selaku administrator telekomunikasi telah menunjuk Kemhan sebagai operator satelit ini, dan telah menginformasikan penujukkan ini kepada ITU (International Telecommunication Union).
> 
> Merujuk pada kepentingan nasional, pengadaan satelit militer dinilai menjadi kebutuhan mendesak. Satelit militer dari ADS salah satunya digadang untuk kelak mengisi slot orbit Geo 123 Bujur Timur. Slot tersebut harus diisi paling lambat Januari 2018. Kalau tak dilakukan, RI kehilangan slot di atas Pulau Sulawesi. Terkait hal tersebut, Indonesia disebut-sebut akan menyewa satelit hingga proyek satelit ADS rampung di 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalam Proyeksi dan Kegiatan Kemhan Tahun 2016, disebutkan bahwa komponen paket satelit militer Indonesia terdiri dari satu (1) unit satelit geostationer (GSO) dan tiga (3) unit satelit non geostationer (NGSO).
> 
> Dari kesemuanya, pemegang peran utama adalah satelit geostationer. Dengan beroperasi di ketinggian 36.000 Km, fungsi satelit ini sebagai penunjang peran komunikasi. Karena sifatnya geostationer yang ‘standby’ diatas langit Nusantara, satelit ini siap melayani kebutuhan akses selama 24 jam selama rentang waktu 15 tahun. Satelit komunikasi militer ini berjalan di spektrum frekuensi L-band, FSS, BSS, Ku-, C-, dan Ka-. Satelit geostationer ini dipersipkan untuk mengisi slot orbit 123BT.
> 
> Sementara untuk satelit non geostationer (NGSO), dari tiga unit yang dipesan, namun hanya dua unit yang ikut diorbitkan bersama satelit GSO. Sisanya satu unit satelit dipersiapkan sebagai cadangan di Bumi. Dengan pola operasi mengikuti orbit di Bumi, maka satelit terus bergerak mengikuti ritme yang telah ditentukan. Dalam 24 jam, setiap satelit 14 kali melintasi wilayah Indonesia (circular near equatorial).
> 
> Selain sengkarut masalah proyek jet tempur KFX/IFX dan satelit militer, proses pengadaan jet tempur Sukhoi Su-35 yang tinggal menunggu MoU juga dihadapkan pada tantangan baru. Setelah kesepatakan imbal beli dan offset disepakati antara Indonesia dan Rusia, potensi persoalan lain datang dari Pemerintahan Donald Trump yang akan menentukan sanksi baru pada Rusia.
> 
> *Baca juga: Final Pengadaan Sukhoi Su-35, Indonesia Sukses Dorong Rusia Untuk Imbal Beli Hingga 50%*
> 
> Sejumlah perusahaan pertahanan termasuk United Aircraft Corporation yang membangun jet tempur Sukhoi dikabarkan masuk dalam daftar tersebut. Jika benar sanksi diterapkan pada perusahaan tersebut, maka akan mempengaruhi penjualan senjata Rusia ke berbagai negara. Bisa jadi juga akan berpengaruh pada rencana Indonesia untuk mengakuisi Su-35.
> 
> Pejabat pemerintah Trump menjelaskan kepada anggota parlemen bahwa mereka bermaksud menjatuhkan sanksi kepada individu-individu di Amerika Serikat dan tempat lain yang melakukan bisnis “signifikan” dengan entitas Rusia, memberikan peringatan dini bahwa kesepakatan tersebut harus segera berakhir. Bagaimana babak selanjutnya? Tentu kita harapkan ada kabar baik, mengingat keberadaan Su-35 penting untuk meningkatkan efek penggetar di kawasan. *(Gilang Perdana)*



IFX dan satelit ini adalah proyek menuju kemandirian kita yang sarat tehhhhnolokhi canggih. Dan keduanya bermasalah cukup serius. Jangan bilang nggak ada pihak2x asing yg nggak mau menggagalkan proyek2x ini. 

Just my ten cent a.k.a. analisa kebablasan.

Anyway....

*Russia, Indonesia start consultations on deliveries of Be-200 amphibious aircraft*

BANGKOK /Thailand/, November 7. /TASS/. Rosoboronexport (part of the Rostech corporation) has started technical consultations with Indonesia on deliveries of Be-200 amphibious aircraft, the company’s head for foreign relations management Viktor Brakunov told TASS during the Defense & Security 2017 exhibition.

Earlier, President of the United Aircraft Corporation Yury Slyusar said that Russia might start deliveries of the Be-200ChS amphibious planes, produced by the Beriev aircraft company, to Indonesia.

"Technical consultations with the Indonesian Air Force on Be-200 aircraft deliveries are underway," said Brakunov, who is heading the company’s delegation at the exhibition


*Indonesia is interested in buying Russian armored personnel carriers BTR-82A*

CAMTO, 7 November. Indonesia is interested in buying armored personnel carriers BTR-82A, RIA Novosti reports with reference to the press service of the manufacturer of these machines - the Military Industrial Company (MIC).

Earlier in some media there was information referring to the Minister of Defense of Indonesia Rjamizard Ryachudu, according to which Jakarta plans to acquire order from Russia 50 armored vehicles for its marines, the agency said.

"The Indonesian side is interested in buying armored personnel carriers, now negotiations are under way. We are talking about a new BTR-82A model, "said the representative of the military-industrial complex at the International Defense and Security Exhibition and Conference, Defense & Security-2017

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhayangkara

madokafc said:


> RIP, briptu Berry Permana Putra. Die in action while in pursue of armed group in Papua.
> 
> View attachment 435618
> View attachment 435617
> View attachment 435616
> 
> 
> Semoga Allah Swt menerima ibadah dan pengabdiannya


RIP, Soldiers..


----------



## GraveDigger388

striver44 said:


> *KFX/IFX, Kini Giliran Pengadaan Satelit Militer Indonesia Dinilai ‘Bermasalah’*
> indomiliter | 07/11/2017 | Berita Matra Udara, Berita Update Alutsista, Dari Ruang Tempur, Satelit | No Comments
> FacebookTwitterWhatsAppLineCopy LinkEmail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setelah kabar proyek jet tempur KFX/IFX yang bikin geger beberapa hari lalu, warganet pemerhati alutsista kembali dibuat heboh dengan pemberitaan di salah satu harian nasional, poinnya mirip meski tidak sama, yakni terkait soal keterlambatan pembayaran, diwartakan bahwa Indonesia tak kunjung melakukan pembayaran uang muka untuk proyek pengadaan satelit militer dari Airbus Defence and Space (ADS).
> 
> *Baca juga: Akibat Indonesia Telat Bayar dan KAI Kesulitan Modal, Proyek Jet Tempur KFX/IFX Terancam Ditunda?*
> 
> Seperti dilansir dari _Kompas.id_ (23/10/2017), pihak ADS menyatakan kontrak dibatalkan karena Indonesia tak kunjung bayar uang muka proyek penggaran satelit militer. Dalam APBN 2016-2017, telah dianggarkan sekitar Rp 1,3 triliun untuk uang muka pembelian satelit tersebut. Pengadaan satelit yang disebutkan khusus untuk keperluan militer dan dijadwalkan akan beroperasi pada 2019.
> 
> Masih dari sumber yang sama, Wakil Ketua Komisi I DPR Meutya Hafid membenarkan masalah pengadaan satelit militer itu. Ia mengakui, dalam rapat dengan Kemhan pekan lalu, masalah tersebut sudah disinggung secara sekilas. Pada rapat itu disebutkan bahwa ada kendala dalam pengadaan satelit militer. ”Tetapi belum ada rapat resmi untuk menjelaskan apakah satelit itu dibatalkan atau ditunda beserta apa alasannya,” kata Meutya.
> 
> Ia mengatakan, secara umum, Komisi I menilai Kemhan kurang terencana dalam pengajuan anggaran. Kedepan, diharapan ada komunikasi yang lebih baik antara Kementerian Pertahanan dan Kementerian Keuangan. Masukan dari Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani Indrawati menyatakan, Kemhan terkesan mengajukan rencana pembelian satelit militer itu secara mendadak. Padahal, belum ada penjelasan atau kelengkapan yang harusnya disiapkan jika melakukan proses pengadaan barang dan jasa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menanggapi informasi pembatalan pengadaan satelit, pihak ADS secara resmi tidak dapat memberikan komentar lebih detail, ADS lebih menyarankan agar dilakukan konfirmasi lebih lanjut kepada pihak Kementerian Pertahanan. Di laman _Kompas.id_, Kepala Pusat Komunikasi Publik Kementerian Pertahanan Totok Sugiharto saat dikonfirmasi mengatakan, pengadaan satelit militer masih dalam pembahasan di Kemhan. Ia menolak kalau pengadaan satelit komunikasi militer itu dinyatakan gagal.
> 
> *Baca juga: 2019! Satelit Militer Indonesia Resmi Mengorbit di Luar Angkasa*
> 
> Seperti telah diketahui bersama, Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) RI telah resmi menunjuk Airbus Defence and Space untuk menggarap proyek satelit militer untuk Indonesia. Sebelumnya telah dilakukan tender yang diikuti oleh Orbital Sciences Corp dari Amerika Serikat, Loral Space Systems, serta produsen satelit dari Rusia. Merujuk ke situs _kontan.co.id_ (13/4/2016), nilai proyek satelit ini mencapai lebih dari US$500 juta, belum termasuk biaya peluncuran dan asuransi yang totalnya bisa mencapai sekitar US$300 juta. Total nilai proyek ini bahkan bisa mencapai US$1 miliar atau sekitar Rp13 triliun.
> 
> Sebagai tindak lanjut, saat itu Direktur Jenderal Perencanaan Pertahanan Kementerian Pertahanan Marsekal Muda M. Syaugi pernah menyebut, “Proyek ini sudah dikucuri anggaran sebesar Rp1,3 triliun dalam Rancangan Anggaran Pendapatan dan Belanja Negara Perubahan 2016.” Menurut jadwal, ADS akan merampungkan proyek ini pada akhir tahun 2018 dan roket beserta satelit bakal diluncurkan pada tahun 2019. Kemkominfo selaku administrator telekomunikasi telah menunjuk Kemhan sebagai operator satelit ini, dan telah menginformasikan penujukkan ini kepada ITU (International Telecommunication Union).
> 
> Merujuk pada kepentingan nasional, pengadaan satelit militer dinilai menjadi kebutuhan mendesak. Satelit militer dari ADS salah satunya digadang untuk kelak mengisi slot orbit Geo 123 Bujur Timur. Slot tersebut harus diisi paling lambat Januari 2018. Kalau tak dilakukan, RI kehilangan slot di atas Pulau Sulawesi. Terkait hal tersebut, Indonesia disebut-sebut akan menyewa satelit hingga proyek satelit ADS rampung di 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalam Proyeksi dan Kegiatan Kemhan Tahun 2016, disebutkan bahwa komponen paket satelit militer Indonesia terdiri dari satu (1) unit satelit geostationer (GSO) dan tiga (3) unit satelit non geostationer (NGSO).
> 
> Dari kesemuanya, pemegang peran utama adalah satelit geostationer. Dengan beroperasi di ketinggian 36.000 Km, fungsi satelit ini sebagai penunjang peran komunikasi. Karena sifatnya geostationer yang ‘standby’ diatas langit Nusantara, satelit ini siap melayani kebutuhan akses selama 24 jam selama rentang waktu 15 tahun. Satelit komunikasi militer ini berjalan di spektrum frekuensi L-band, FSS, BSS, Ku-, C-, dan Ka-. Satelit geostationer ini dipersipkan untuk mengisi slot orbit 123BT.
> 
> Sementara untuk satelit non geostationer (NGSO), dari tiga unit yang dipesan, namun hanya dua unit yang ikut diorbitkan bersama satelit GSO. Sisanya satu unit satelit dipersiapkan sebagai cadangan di Bumi. Dengan pola operasi mengikuti orbit di Bumi, maka satelit terus bergerak mengikuti ritme yang telah ditentukan. Dalam 24 jam, setiap satelit 14 kali melintasi wilayah Indonesia (circular near equatorial).
> 
> Selain sengkarut masalah proyek jet tempur KFX/IFX dan satelit militer, proses pengadaan jet tempur Sukhoi Su-35 yang tinggal menunggu MoU juga dihadapkan pada tantangan baru. Setelah kesepatakan imbal beli dan offset disepakati antara Indonesia dan Rusia, potensi persoalan lain datang dari Pemerintahan Donald Trump yang akan menentukan sanksi baru pada Rusia.
> 
> *Baca juga: Final Pengadaan Sukhoi Su-35, Indonesia Sukses Dorong Rusia Untuk Imbal Beli Hingga 50%*
> 
> Sejumlah perusahaan pertahanan termasuk United Aircraft Corporation yang membangun jet tempur Sukhoi dikabarkan masuk dalam daftar tersebut. Jika benar sanksi diterapkan pada perusahaan tersebut, maka akan mempengaruhi penjualan senjata Rusia ke berbagai negara. Bisa jadi juga akan berpengaruh pada rencana Indonesia untuk mengakuisi Su-35.
> 
> Pejabat pemerintah Trump menjelaskan kepada anggota parlemen bahwa mereka bermaksud menjatuhkan sanksi kepada individu-individu di Amerika Serikat dan tempat lain yang melakukan bisnis “signifikan” dengan entitas Rusia, memberikan peringatan dini bahwa kesepakatan tersebut harus segera berakhir. Bagaimana babak selanjutnya? Tentu kita harapkan ada kabar baik, mengingat keberadaan Su-35 penting untuk meningkatkan efek penggetar di kawasan. *(Gilang Perdana)*


Teuing ah poek.


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

Star Bugs said:


> IFX dan satelit ini adalah proyek menuju kemandirian kita yang sarat tehhhhnolokhi canggih. Dan keduanya bermasalah cukup serius. Jangan bilang nggak ada pihak2x asing yg nggak mau menggagalkan proyek2x ini.
> 
> Just my ten cent a.k.a. analisa kebablasan.



Tidak perlu sedikit2 menyalahkan pihak asing, tidak ada urgensinya bagi mereka untuk menggagalkan proyek2 tsb.

The problem is simple...we fail to pay for both projects. That's all


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Just for fun, 

http://m.viva.co.id/otomotif/motor/...r-lolos-razia-polisi-yang-terakhir-kocak-abis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Var Dracon said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Is it just me, or this plane is essentially a rebranded n 212i minus cargo ramp with better avionics and engines


----------



## barjo

Star Bugs said:


> IFX dan satelit ini adalah proyek menuju kemandirian kita yang sarat tehhhhnolokhi canggih. Dan keduanya bermasalah cukup serius. Jangan bilang nggak ada pihak2x asing yg nggak mau menggagalkan proyek2x ini.
> 
> Just my ten cent a.k.a. analisa kebablasan.
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> *Russia, Indonesia start consultations on deliveries of Be-200 amphibious aircraft*
> 
> BANGKOK /Thailand/, November 7. /TASS/. Rosoboronexport (part of the Rostech corporation) has started technical consultations with Indonesia on deliveries of Be-200 amphibious aircraft, the company’s head for foreign relations management Viktor Brakunov told TASS during the Defense & Security 2017 exhibition.
> 
> Earlier, President of the United Aircraft Corporation Yury Slyusar said that Russia might start deliveries of the Be-200ChS amphibious planes, produced by the Beriev aircraft company, to Indonesia.
> 
> "Technical consultations with the Indonesian Air Force on Be-200 aircraft deliveries are underway," said Brakunov, who is heading the company’s delegation at the exhibition
> 
> 
> *Indonesia is interested in buying Russian armored personnel carriers BTR-82A*
> 
> CAMTO, 7 November. Indonesia is interested in buying armored personnel carriers BTR-82A, RIA Novosti reports with reference to the press service of the manufacturer of these machines - the Military Industrial Company (MIC).
> 
> Earlier in some media there was information referring to the Minister of Defense of Indonesia Rjamizard Ryachudu, according to which Jakarta plans to acquire order from Russia 50 armored vehicles for its marines, the agency said.
> 
> "The Indonesian side is interested in buying armored personnel carriers, now negotiations are under way. We are talking about a new BTR-82A model, "said the representative of the military-industrial complex at the International Defense and Security Exhibition and Conference, Defense & Security-2017


sesama BTR dilarang saling mendahului wkkkk....


----------



## katarabhumi

madokafc said:


> Just for fun,
> 
> http://m.viva.co.id/otomotif/motor/...r-lolos-razia-polisi-yang-terakhir-kocak-abis



Honestly... I had done the last two tricks at once and successfully walked away... dehahahahaha 

but, that was years ago. I'm now (almost) a fully law abiding citizen. 

.


----------



## mandala

striver44 said:


> Is it just me, or this plane is essentially a rebranded n 212i minus cargo ramp with better avionics and engines


Nope. From the design of the nose, windshield...etc...its different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

striver44 said:


> Is it just me, or this plane is essentially a rebranded n 212i minus cargo ramp with better avionics and engines



Hey, look up definition of "rebranding". This aircraft is built from scratch, not like Esemka


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pelatihan Ranpur BTR-4M

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Bugs

striver44 said:


> Is it just me, or this plane is essentially a rebranded n 212i minus cargo ramp with better avionics and engines



Oh c'mooon... you gotta be fair. The cockpit windows looks so different, the nose looks rounded, there 2 side doors at the cockpit, the windows are larger and rounded-square, the main landing gear has wider traction, and the main fuselage is a bit rounded. Unlike the fuselage of the 212 which has hard 90 degrees angle like spongebob's squarepants.

How come no one ever say that Airbus 340 is a rebranding of Boeing 707? Because the fact of the matter is A340 was built from the success of B707.



Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Tidak perlu sedikit2 menyalahkan pihak asing, tidak ada urgensinya bagi mereka untuk menggagalkan proyek2 tsb.
> 
> The problem is simple...we fail to pay for both projects. That's all



Bukan nyalahin siapa2x. Ane cuma bilang aja.


----------



## Nike

*Defence & Security 2017: Japan lays groundwork for defence sales in Southeast Asia*
*Jon Grevatt* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
08 November 2017
Japan is laying the groundwork for defence and security sales across Southeast Asia through efforts to secure inter-government defence equipment and technology agreements with regional countries, a senior official from the Japanese Ministry of Defense’s Acquisition, Technology, and Logistics Agency (ATLA) told _Jane’s_ on 8 November.

Speaking at the Defence & Security 2017 show in Bangkok, Hideharu Yoshio, the deputy director of ATLA’s equipment policy department, said Japan has already signed such an agreement with the Philippines and that ATLA is currently “in discussion” with other regional countries – including Indonesia, Malaysia, and Thailand – about entering similar accords. These are expected to be secured soon, he said.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options at　ihs.com/contact*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

KRI Bima Suci, Largest tallship in southeast asia, after sailing 1,5 months from spain.. arrived in Padang, Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

*Kemhan Pastikan Sukhoi SU-35 Sesuai Spesifikasi TNI AU*
*Dias Saraswati *, CNN Indonesia | Kamis, 09/11/2017 08:24 WIB
Bagikan : 



Sukhoi SU-35. (AFP PHOTO / Vasily Maximov / MOY)
Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Upaya pemerintah membeli pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-35 dari Rusia semakin dekat. Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) memastikan pesawat Sukhoi telah sesuai kebutuhan TNI AU.

Kepala Pusat Komunikasi Publik Kemhan Brigjen TNI Totok Sugiharto, menuturkan proses pengadaan Sukhoi tinggal menunggu penandatanganan kontrak antara Indonesia dengan Rusia.

"Insya Allah (November)," ujar Totok lewat pesan singkat kepada _CNNIndonesia.com_, Rabu (8/11).






Totok mengatakan, pengadaan pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-35 sesuai dengan spesifikasi teknis yang diajukan TNI Angkatan Udara.

"Sesuai spektek (spesifikasi teknis) TNI AU," kata Totok.

*Lihat juga:*
Rusia Bakal Investasi Pabrik Perbaikan Pesawat
Namun, Totok enggan menjelaskan secara rinci spektek yang diajukan TNI AU.

Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto hanya mengatakan spektek telah diajukan TNI AU kepada Kemhan lewat Tim Evaluasi Pengadaan (TEP) Kemhan.

"Spektek diajukan berjenjang dan melalui TEP di Kemhan," ucap Hadi.

Dalam keterangan tertulis yang diterima CNN Indonesia, 31 Oktober silam, Panglima TNI Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo mengatakan TNI akan membeli 11 Pesawat Tempur Sukhoi SU-35. Pesawat yang akan dibeli sesuai dengan persyaratan yang diajukan TNI AU untuk memperkuat Pertahanan Udara Nasional.

"Apabila pesawat Sukhoi yang datang tidak sesuai dengan spek yang diminta oleh KSAU, maka saya perintahkan untuk dibatalkan, kalau diterima berarti saya dan KSAU melaksanakan Insubordinasi kepada Presiden RI Joko Widodo," kata Gatot.

Kata Gatot, TNI telah mengirimkan surat kepada Kementerian Pertahanan RI dengan tembusan Presiden Joko Widodo.

"Dalam rapat terbatas, Presiden RI sudah memerintahkan agar pesawat tempur yang dibeli adalah Pesawat Sukhoi SU-35 yang siap tempur," katanya.

Gatot mengatakan, spek Pesawat Sukhoi SU-35 yang diajukan KSAU, sudah siap tempur antara lain dilengkapi persenjataan _Air to Air Missile, Air To Ground Missile, Bomb, Ground Suport Equipment, Simulator, Spare Part_ termasuk mesin cadangan.

"Semoga 11 Pesawat Sukhoi yang akan datang sudah dilengkapi sesuai dengan persenjataan yang butuhkan TNI AU, hal ini yang menjadi motivasi TNI dalam membeli pesawat tempur dari Rusia," kata Gatot.

Pembelian 11 pesawat Sukhoi SU-35 rencananya akan menggunakan skema imbal dagang. Agustus silam, Indonesia telah menandatangani nota kesepahaman dengan BUMN Rusia, Rostec.

Nantinya pesawat Sukhoi akan ditukar dengan sejumlah produk ekspor Indonesia mulai dari kopi, teh hingga minyak kelapa sawit.

https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...tikan-sukhoi-su-35-sesuai-spesifikasi-tni-au/

*South Korean President Moon Eager To Develop Closer Ties With RI, ASEAN – OpEd*
 November 9, 2017 Veeramalla Anjaiah  0 Comment





By Veeramalla Anjaiah

South Korea’s popular President Moon Jae-in is currently on a three-day visit (from Nov. 8 to 10) to Jakarta to strengthen the fast growing strategic ties between Indonesia and South Korea.

Indonesia, a G20 economy, has always figured high in Korea’s foreign policy.

“Our president likes Indonesia and ASEAN very much. Since he became president of Korea on May 10, President Moon only visited the US in June. Now he is visiting Indonesia, the first country in Asia and the second country in the world to visit. This shows how Indonesia is important for us,” South Korean Ambassador to Indonesia Cho Tae-young said last week in Jakarta.

Echoing a similar view, a senior Korean official said in Seoul that Moon would be visiting Indonesia, Vietnam and the Philippines with the main aim of developing diplomatic ties with all 10 ASEAN member states on one side and partly garnering support for his country’s efforts to put pressure on North Korea over the issue of nuclear weapons.

“President Moon reaffirmed that his country would develop its relations with Indonesia and other ASEAN member countries to the level of relations with the four world powers,” presidential office press secretary Yoon Young-chan said in Seoul.

Yoon was referring to the United States, Japan, China and Russia as the world’s four major powers.

It will be, according to Ambassador Cho, Moon’s first visit to the ASEAN region.

During his historic visit to Indonesia, Moon held bilateral talks with Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, several senior officials and businesspeople, and witnessed the signing of various memorandums of understanding to foster the friendship and economic cooperation between the two countries.

One might ask,* why Indonesia first?*

*With its vast natural resources, a population of 260 million, Indonesia is a perfect place for Korean investment and products.* Indonesia sees Korea as a reliable strategic partner because the latter does not have global geopolitical ambitions like China, Japan or the US. This goes down very well.

As a proof of this perception, Indonesia, the largest economy in Southeast Asia, and South Korea – one of Asia’s economic powerhouses – signed a joint declaration of strategic partnership in 2006.

According to the Export-Import Bank of Korea, Korea’s cumulative investments in Indonesia have reached almost US$15 billion since 1968.

During the last three decades, hundreds of Korean companies have flocked to Indonesia to establish labor-intensive companies.

“Now we have around 2,200 Korean companies operating in Indonesia. These companies are providing jobs to 1 million Indonesian workers,” Cho said.

Around 40,000 Indonesian workers are currently working in Korea.

In trade also, Korea is one of the top-10 trading partners, with bilateral trade between Korea and Indonesia hitting $14 billion in 2016.

Indonesia, usually, enjoys a large trade surplus with South Korea, thanks to the export of natural resources including gas, timber and coal.

*In the defense sector also, Indonesia recently bought three diesel-electric attack submarines from Korea. Indonesia and Korea also have been working on jointly producing a new generation of KFX fighter jets.*









There was an incident in August in which President Moon made a gesture that surprised many in both Indonesia and Korea.

“In August, our President was having a vacation in Jinhae At that time Indonesian Defense Minister Ryacudu Ramizard was visiting Jinhae. President Moon took a break from his vacation to meet Ryacudu in Jinhae,” Cho said.

Jinhae is a Korean naval base cum vacation spot, which is located 410 kilometers from Seoul.

A true friend thinks of you when all others are thinking of themselves. South Korea is not only a true friend of Indonesia, the world’s fourth-most populous country, but also an important strategic partner.

In 1997-1998, when the Asian financial crisis devastated Indonesia’s economy and lacerated its sociopolitical set up, many foreign investors fled Indonesia in panic. As a true friend, South Korea — which was also a victim of the 1997 crisis — never left Indonesia and even increased its investments in labor- intensive industries during those difficult times.

Ever since the establishment of diplomatic relations in 1966 — followed by ambassadorial level in 1973 — Indonesia and South Korea have enjoyed more than five decades of uninterrupted progress in their political, economic, security and cultural relationship.

In the people-to-people contacts, the relations between the two countries have been growing by leaps and bounds, thanks to Korea’s famous hallyu (K-Pop wave) and tourism.

For example, according to Cho, more than 316,000 Korean tourists visited Indonesia, mainly Bali, Lombok and Jakarta in 2016 while more than 30,000 Indonesians visited Korea at the same time.

Many Indonesian youngsters are crazy about K-Pop music, Korean dance, dramas, cuisine, cosmetics and movies. Now hundreds of Indonesians are currently learning the Korean language while there is big interest among Korean youngsters in the Indonesian language, culture, music and movies.

On the nuclear issue, Korea expects that Indonesia will play a major role in bringing nuclear North Korea to the negotiating table.* Indonesia, the de facto leader of ASEAN*, has good friendly ties with both Koreas. Indonesia is not very happy with North Korea’s recent behavior and its frequent nuclear tests. Recently, Indonesia, for the first time, changed its diplomatic language to condemn strongly North Korea’s deadly missile and nuclear tests.

As far as ASEAN is concerned, Korea sees ASEAN as having huge potential to emerge as the fourth-largest economy in the coming years.

Many scholars believe that Korea considers ASEAN an alternative to China. After the US deployment of THAAD (Terminal High-Altitude Area Defense) battery to Korea, China became angry at South Korea and put many restrictions on Chinese tourists visiting Korea. As a result, Korea’s fast-growing tourism industry was badly affected last year.

Korea is planning to look at tourists from Southeast Asia, especially Muslim tourists from Indonesia, Malaysia and Brunei.

Prior to this also, ASEAN had already become the second-biggest trading partner of Korea, with trade of $119 billion between Korea and ASEAN countries in 2016.

Korea invested a record $5.1 billion in Southeast Asia in 2016, a big jump from $3.8 billion in 2013.

Last year, 2.2 million ASEAN tourists visited Korea while more than 6 million Koreans visited ASEAN member states.

During his visit to Danang in Vietnam, and Clark and Manila in the Philippines, President Moon will attend APEC and ASEAN summit meetings and hold bilateral meetings with leaders from ASEAN as well as the Asia-Pacific regions.

Moon may request ASEAN leaders, especially President Jokowi, to play a mediator role between North and South Korea. Jokowi and other ASEAN leaders, who have a neutral position on the Korean crisis, can give friendly advice and also a strong warning to the rogue state if North Korea refuses to listen. North Korea’s actions pose a major threat to the peace and stability of Asia as well as the world.

Ambassador Cho says that his president and President Jokowi share many similarities. The policies of both presidents are people-oriented and they are humble persons. Both have a common chemistry. Both can work together bilaterally and regionally.

http://www.eurasiareview.com/091120...er-to-develop-closer-ties-with-ri-asean-oped/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

min 1:17:57
*Indonesia and South Korea agreed to smooth the cooperation of the defense industry, including continuity of the joint development of next-generation fighter jets.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*PESAWAT TEMPUR MILIK LANUD ISWAHYUDI TIGA KALI MENABRAK BURUNG*
9 NOVEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC 2 COMMENTS
Tiga pesawat tempur di Lanud Iswahyudi Madiun mengalami kerusakan mesin. Penyebab rusaknya mesin pesawat tersebut sepele, karena burung.

“Masalahnya sepele, burung tertabrak dan masuk mesin. Otomatis mesin langsung rusak. Harus turun mesin,” ujar Komandan Lanud Iswahyudi Marsekal Pertama Samsul Rizal kepada detikcom di kantornya Rabu (08/11/2017).

Menurut Samsul tiga pesawat yang mesinnya mengalami kerusakan tersebut adalah pesawat T-50. Namun tiga pesawat itu telah diperbaiki. Samsul belum bisa memastikan berapa nilai kerugian akibat kejadian itu.

Sementara itu, Kapten Penerbang Yudistira mengatakan bahwa saat ini pesawat yang rusak telah siap dipakai karena sesaat menabrak burung langsung diganti dengan mesin yang sudah disediakan alias cadangan.

“Kendala burung terbang memang ada. Sudah tiga kali kami mengganti mesin karena kemasukan burung,” jelas Yudistira.

Meskipun dianggap sepele, namun biaya untuk pengantian mesin yang rusak tersebut tak murah. Kepala Urusan Penerangan Pasukan dan Umum Penerangan Lanud Iswahyudi Mayor Sus Tamsir mengatakan bahwa satu mesin harganya bisa mencapai Rp 2,5 miliar.

“Satu mesin itu Rp 2 sampai Rp 2,5 milyar lho. Mahal cuma gara-gara burung,” kata Sus Tamsir.

_Photo : T-50i Golden Eagle TNI AU (Jeff Prananda)_

_Sumber : Detik_

Indonesian T50 must be repaired after bird strike

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

President of Republic Indonesia and President of Republic of Korea visiting TongTji tea Booth. TongTji rasa mahal.

jauh-jauh dari Korea di kasih TongTji

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

The PTDI N219 is officially named by Jokowi as N219 Nurtanio. Credit to Kristianto Purnomo.











http://nasional.kompas.com/read/201...nama-yang-diberikan-jokowi-untuk-pesawat-n219

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Navy’s new training ship arrives home*
*Ridzwan Rahmat* - IHS Jane's Navy International
09 November 2017
*Key Points*

The Indonesian Navy’s new training ship has arrived in-country
Platform provides the Indonesian Navy with improved ab initio training capabilities
A Spanish-built three-masted training ship commissioned by the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) in September has arrived home.

The 2,000-tonne vessel, which has been named KRI _Bima Suci_ , was constructed by Construcciones Navales Paulino Freire and commissioned by the TNI-AL at a ceremony in Vigo, Spain. It arrived in the West Sumatran city of Padang on 9 November, marking its first stop in an Indonesian territory. The vessel is embarked with a pioneering batch of 199 cadets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

Svantana said:


> jauh-jauh dari Korea di kasih TongTji



It looks like just a quick sip....I'm sure the president also gets a full blown experience of Indonesian cuisine at Istana Bogor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

8th N-219 test flight... You can see the landing gear suspension working

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

N219 Nurtanio

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Svantana said:


> N219 Nurtanio


Screenshot of N219 Nurtanio cockpit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Bima Suci melakukan tabur bunga di perairan Padang, untuk memperingati Hari Pahlawan dengan diiringi oleh KRI Yos Sudarso.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*PT Pindad Klaim Pendapatan Lini Industrinya Terus Naik*
Reporter: 
*Ahmad Fikri (Kontributor)*
Editor: 
*Dewi Rina Cahyani*
10 November 2017 20:33 WIB

PT Pindad Abraham Mose mengatakan pendapatan lini produksi PT Pindad terus naik. “Bisnis industrial PT Pindad tahun kemarin bisa menyumbangkan 15 persen dari target kontrak, dan tahun depan kami targetkan 20 persen sampai 25 persen target kontrak dari industrial,” katanya di sela penandatangan naskah kesepahaman Pindad dengan perusahaan manufaktur asal Arab Saudi, Alfanar Company, di Bandung, Jumat, 10 November 2017.

Abraham tidak merinci pendapatan yang diperoleh dari lini bisnis industri tersebut. “Tahun depan, dari RKP, kita paling tidak revenue Pindad di atas Rp 3,2 triliun,” ujarnya.

Direktur Bisnis Produk Industrial PT Pindad Bobby Sumardiat Atmosudirjo mengatakan tren pertumbuhan bisnis industri Pindad terus naik. “Baru tahun ini mencapai 15 persen (dari revenue), mungkin lebih. Minimal 20 persen, dan tahun depan akan semakin meningkat,” ucapnya, Jumat.

Salah satunya, kata Bobby, industri elektrik. Pindad menjadi salah satu badan usaha milik negara perintisnya. “Kami start dengan investasi luar biasa di produk generator. Kemudian bekerja sama dan investasi lagi di peralatan terkait dengan pembangkit listrik, lalu sekarang elektrikal,” tuturnya.

Sejumlah produk diklaim tumbuh bagus. Salah satunya produk ekskavator Pindad. “Ekskavator pada tahun pertama slow. Tahun ini luar biasa. Kita mendapat pesanan 85 unit. Lalu tahun depan insya Allah 200 unit,” katanya.

Bobby mengatakan Pindad juga tengah menyiapkan investasi untuk memproduksi generator, yang selama ini dikerjakan bersama Siemen, yang ditargetkan 100 persen diproduksi sendiri. “Seratus persen diproduksi di fasilitas milik Pindad. Kami mengerjakannya sendiri, mengirimnya, lalu tinggal membayar fee (lisensi pada Siemen),” ujarnya.

Pindad juga tengah menyiapkan produksi generator dengan kapasitas 300 megawatt. “Konsepnya kira-kira sama,” ucapnya.


PT Pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Denrudal 4 Dumai receive new Starstreak missile

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## J.Brody

VLOG from Brimob personnel, exchange shootings with Armed Hostile Group in Papua

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## striver44

old photo from 2016








could anybody confirm whether the klewang 2 project is already cancelled or ongoing??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

striver44 said:


> could anybody confirm whether the klewang 2 project is already cancelled or ongoing??


http://militermeter.com/kapal-pengganti-kri-klewang-akan-diserahkan-tahun-2017/

Based from the source above:
Despite the TNI-AL would not to continue these projects, it doesn't mean the hull construction for the Klewang 2 has been canceled, and it's expected that the ship's hull will be delivered by the end of this year.. So let's wait and see.


----------



## striver44

Bhayangkara said:


> http://militermeter.com/kapal-pengganti-kri-klewang-akan-diserahkan-tahun-2017/
> 
> Based from the source above:
> Despite the TNI-AL would not to continue these projects, it doesn't mean the hull construction for the Klewang 2 has been canceled, and it's expected that the ship's hull will be delivered by the end of this year.. So let's wait and see.


Shame we cancel the program....If the navy wont continue the project.....then who will pay for the ship??


----------



## Bhayangkara

striver44 said:


> Shame we cancel the program....If the navy wont continue the project.....then who will pay for the ship??


Yah, it's unfortunate indeed if the whole project should be canceled, but the reason I think is about the cost, which is more expensive to build such trimaran hulls with composite materials than to build the conventional one.

And if I'm not mistaken, it's the insurance who will bear the cost for the construction. Considering when the incident occured, the ships is still on trials and has not been handed over to the navy.


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army new Pandur II 8x8 IFV variant.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Airbus c295 multi mission version for unnamed country, at Dubai Air show, shown capable to use Turkish made system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Bugs

madokafc said:


> Denrudal 4 Dumai receive new Starstreak missile
> View attachment 436204
> View attachment 436205



How many brands and types of tactical vehicles are we using?? Landy, Komodo, Uro, Sherpa, and what else? Aren't those a bit too much varieties? I know some of them come as package with the weapons, but can't we negotiate? What about US military? Such a big size military ( AF, navy, marines, army ), AFAIK, only uses humvee.



pr1v4t33r said:


>



Who would believe that beautiful ship belongs to TNI-AL? Absolutely stunning.


----------



## mandala

C295M AX-2910 for the Indonesian Air Force.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhayangkara

madokafc said:


> Airbus c295 multi mission version for unnamed country, at Dubai Air show, shown capable to use Turkish made system
> 
> View attachment 436528


Wow gunship?? Mantap!!!


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> C295M AX-2910 for the Indonesian Air Force.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Hm so this news is accurate

12 NOVEMBER 2017 • DEFENCE AND SPACE
*Airbus displays comprehensive range of weapons for armed C295*
 
At Dubai Airshow 2017, Airbus’ versatile C295 is exhibited for the first time with a display of weaponry to be ...




DOWNLOAD ALL(Videos are not included)
Airbus Defence and Space is showcasing its new C295 Armed ISR (Intelligence Surveillance & Reconnaissance) version at the Dubai Airshow. A C295 is exhibited on static display flanked by a wide range of weapons which have been selected to be integrated onto this versatile platform.

The company has signed a series of agreements with air-to-surface weapon suppliers paving the way for flight-trials to qualify their products to equip the C295.

Since the previously announced memorandum of understanding with Roketsan of Turkey, similar arrangements have been reached with Expal, Escribano and Equipaer of Spain, as well as Rheinmetall of Germany, and the US suppliers Nobles Worldwide and US Ordnance.

Aircraft have already been delivered to an unidentified customer including two 12.7mm light machine guns and mounts, supplied by Nobles Worldwide and US Ordnance, to be mounted in the paratroop side doors.

The next weapon to undergo airborne carriage trials is planned to be Roketsan’s L-UMTAS anti-tank missile. Roketsan is also providing the Cirit laser-guided missile and Teber-82 laser bomb-guidance kit.

Rheinmetall’s BK 27 autocannon provides a heavier door-mounted option, targeted by Escribano’s Door Gun System.. Expal is displaying its CAT-70 (2.75 inch) rockets and Mk 82 warhead, and Equipaer has its CAT 70 Multiple Rocket Launcher in the exhibition.

Head of Military Aircraft Fernando Alonso said: “The development of further applications for the C295, as well as our other aircraft, is a key element of our strategy for the future. The remarkable flexibility designed into the C295 makes it a superb platform for a wide range of mission-specific configurations.”



*About C295*

The new generation C295 is the ideal aircraft for defence and missions to the benefit of society, such as humanitarian actions, homeland security, and environmental surveillance. Thanks to its robustness and reliability, simple systems, and optimal cabin, this medium sized tactical airlifter provides wide versatility and flexibility, necessary for personnel, troop and bulky/palletized cargo transportation, casualty evacuation, communication and logistic duties, and air-dropping. Its flexible design, long endurance and modern systems have made it an outstanding platform for a wide range of ISR roles including anti-submarine and ship warfare, airborne early warning, and maritime surveillance. The C295 is part of the Airbus Defence and Space family of light and medium airlifters which also includes the earlier C212 and smaller CN235 platforms. Airbus Defence and Space now offers the C295, featuring as standard winglets and higher engine power ratings, giving increased performance in all flight phases and lower fuel burn.
http://www.airbus.com/newsroom/pres...ehensive-range-of-weapons-for-armed-C295.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

*LEAD) Leaders of S. Korea, Indonesia agree to upgrade ties, urge N. Korea to give up nukes*
2017/11/09 22:01

Article View Option
SNS Share
(ATTN: UPDATES with reports of a joint press conference by the two presidents, minor changes in paras 7-10, 19-26; ADDS photos)

By Byun Duk-kun

JAKARTA, Nov. 9 (Yonhap) -- The presidents of South Korea and Indonesia agreed Thursday to upgrade their relations to "special strategic partnership" to push forward all-compassing cooperation in economy, culture, politics and security issues.

During their summit, Presidents Moon Jae-in and Joko Widodo also pledged efforts to sharply increase bilateral trade and diversify business cooperation between the two countries.

Moon arrived in Indonesia on Wednesday for a three-day state visit to further enhance diplomatic ties, labeled "strategic partnership" in 2006.

They agreed to work together to ensure that the strategic partnership goes beyond the bilateral context and strategically converges to contribute to peace, stability and prosperity in the region and the world, according to a joint statement released by Seoul's presidential office Cheong Wa Dae.

"*The two leaders agreed to elevate the bilateral relations to a 'Special Strategic Partnership*,'" it said.





South Korean President Moon Jae-in (L) and Indonesian President Joko Widodo hold a joint press conference at Bogor Palace, located on the outskirts of Jakarta, on Nov. 9, 2017.

The new definition of relations places greater emphasis on concrete cooperation for the benefit of the two countries and their peoples in various fields, particularly in key industries and infrastructures, the statement explained.

"We agreed to upgrade the Korea-Indonesia relationship to a special strategic partnership so it will become a cooperative relationship that will help ensure peace and prosperity of not only the two countries but all of Asia," Moon said in a joint press conference with his Indonesian counterpart following their bilateral summit at Bogor Palace, located on the outskirts of Jakarta.

Widodo noted the South Korean leader's trip to his country itself highlighted the importance Moon places on their bilateral relationship.

"President Moon's visit to Indonesia marks his first trip to an Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) member country. That represents President Moon's strong commitment to continuously expanding the relationship between the two countries," he said.

The leaders also agreed to explore a "two-plus-two" meeting involving their foreign and defense officials that will come in addition to the countries' Ministerial Joint Commission and Vice Ministerial Strategic Dialogue, according to their joint statement.

The two countries established diplomatic ties in September 1973.

On the economic front, the two leaders promised to boost the bilateral trade volume to US$30 billion in 2022. Bilateral trade stood at $23.6 billion in 2014, according to data from the Korean Embassy in Jakarta.

As part of efforts to increase the exchange of people, Seoul agreed to simplify its visa issuance procedure for Indonesian tourists to South Korea, according their statement.

They also agreed to support each other to make the 2018 Winter Olympic Games and Paralympic Games in South Korea's Pyeongchang and the 2018 Asian Games in Jakarta a success.

"The two leaders agreed to explore ways to utilize those sporting events for the facilitation of people-to-people exchanges between the two countries," they said in their joint statement.




South Korean President Moon Jae-in (L) smiles after putting on a batik shirt, which Indonesian President Joko Widodo (second from L) purchased at a local mall near Bogor Palace, in Bogor, south of Jakarta, as a surprise gift for the visiting South Korean leader before their bilateral summit in Jakarta on Nov. 9, 2017. (Yonhap)

Moon and Widodo pledged the bilateral cooperation will spread to regional and global issues, including the North Korean nuclear standoff.

"The two leaders expressed grave concern over North Korea's sixth nuclear test and multiple launches of ballistic missiles which constitute a serious challenge to international peace and security," the statement said, referring to the communist state's latest and most powerful nuclear test staged on Sept. 3.

"The two leaders reaffirmed their support for the complete, verifiable and irreversible denuclearization of the Korean Peninsula and urged North Korea to immediately comply fully with its obligations under relevant United Nations Security Council (UNSC) resolutions."

Widodo reaffirmed his support for Seoul's efforts to peacefully denuclearize North Korea during the press conference.

"To Indonesia, North Korea is an issue that all U.N. members must worry about. That is for the denuclearization of the Korean Peninsula. (North Korea) must stop its ballistic missile tests. I also praise President Moon for continuing to keep the door open for dialogue," he said, according to South Korean pool reports.

Moon expressed gratitude, saying the countries will continue to work together to bring North Korea to the dialogue table.

"We have agreed to continue working closely together to bring North Korea to denuclearization dialogue by utilizing all available diplomatic means while preventing North Korean provocations for a peaceful resolution of the North Korean nuclear issue," he said.

The South Korean president said he has also invited Widodo to visit South Korea next year, adding the Indonesian leader gladly accepted.

"I again thank President Jokowi and the people of Indonesia for your warm hospitality," Moon said, referring to his Indonesian counterpart by his popular nickname.

"Especially, I thank the people of Jakarta for your warm welcome and support despite great inconveniences you may have experienced due to traffic control," he added.

The South Korean leader was set to head for Vietnam on Friday, ending his three-day trip here.

bdk@yna.co.kr


-----


*Indonesia - South Korea to Continue Enhancing Defence Industry Cooperation*

13 November 2017





KT-1B training aircraft (photo : Aerobatic Team)

*Moon, Jokowi go ‘blusukan’*

South Korean President Moon Jae-in and his host President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo spent some time at a shopping center in Bogor, West Java, after their inaugural bilateral meeting.

Jokowi and Moon bought batik shirts before sipping hot jasmine tea from a small beverage stall at Bogor Trade Mall.

The blusukan (impromptu) visit on Thursday reflected the closeness of the two countries, which have agreed to enhance their ties.

The two countries signed a strategic partnership agreement in December 2006.





KAI T/A-50 fighter trainer aircraft (photo : Yandi B Kurniawan)

Earlier during their meeting at Bogor Palace, both leaders pledged to work for closer ties, targeting US$30 billion in two-way trade by 2022, and they urged North Korea to stop its nuclear program.
poskota

The presidents agreed that trade and investment are important vehicles for development in South Korea and Indonesia.

After the meeting, the presidents witnessed the signing of three memoranda of understanding (MoU) in transportation, industrial and medical sectors. The MoU were signed by the relevant ministers from both countries.

Jokowi and Moon also agreed that the special strategic partnership would involve the political and security sectors.
...........................





KFX/IFX fighter aircraft (photo : Alvis Jean)

Moon and Jokowi reaffirmed that cooperation in the defense industry was a symbol of mutual trust. They said they were determined to continue enhancing defense industry cooperation, with stronger emphasis on capacity building, research and development and joint production.

Moon also said South Korea would “continue to support” development of the KFX/IFX jet fighter that is under development by the two countries.

The KFX/IFX is a twin-engined 4.5 generation fighter jet, described as having capabilities above the venerable F-16 Fighting Falcon, but below the stealthy F-35 Lightning II, both of which are made by US defense company Lockheed Martin.

Indonesia bears 20 percent of the development cost and the remainder is covered by South Korea.




Daesun Shipbuilding & Engineering Co. Makassar Class LPD (photo : Koarmatim)

Indonesia is also the first foreign user of South Korean-made single-engined KT-1B Woong Bee turboprop trainers and singleengined T/A-50 Golden Eagle advanced jet trainers.

For its part, Indonesia has sold CN-235 medium transport aircraft to both South Korea’s air force and coast guard.

Other defense industry cooperation includes the acquisition of three submarines made by Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering, the third of which is to be assembled at the state-owned PT PAL shipyard in Surabaya.





DSME Type 209-1400 submarine (photo : poskota)

Previously, South Korea provided transfer-of-technology in the construction of four landing platform docks (LPD). Two LPDs were made in South Korea and the other two in Surabaya.

South Korea, Indonesia agree to elevate ties to special strategic partnership Two-way trade projected to reach $30b by 2020.

South Korea is seeking to enhance its economic relations with Indonesia, particularly in trade and investment, as it tries to exert greater influence in Southeast Asia.

...................

See full article The Jakarta Post
http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2017/11/indonesia-south-korea-to-continue.html

Sabtu 11 Nov 2017, 14:16 WIB
*Laporan dari Da Nang*
*Selain Hasil Kebun, Produk Seragam Militer Bakal Dibarter Sukhoi*
Eduardo Simorangkir - detikFinance





Foto: Grandyos Zafna







*Da Nang* - Indonesia tengah menjajaki peluang untuk melakukan pembelian 11 pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-35 dengan skema imbal dagang alias barter. Dari nilai harga pesawat sebesar US$ 1,14 miliar atau Rp 15,16 triliun, setengahnya akan dibayar Indonesia dengan hasil perkebunan atau produk ekspor lainnya.

Menteri Perdagangan (Mendag) Enggartiasto Lukita mengatakan, saat ini pihaknya masih menunggu master agreement atau kesepakatan resmi dengan pihak Rusia perihal hal ini. 

"Kami menunggu master agreement dulu. Seperti yang saya sampaikan dengan Pak Menhan, porsi kita adalah US$ 570 juta. Jadi di dalam barter itu, senilai itulah yang disampaikan dalam bentuk barang. Mereka bilang dalam pertemuan setuju, tetapi agreement belum ada, belum terselesaikan atau jual beli sukhoinya itu sendiri," katanya saat ditemui di sela acara KTT APEC di Da Nang, Vietnam, Jumat (10/11/2017).





*Baca juga: *RI Tunggu Respons Rusia Soal Hasil Kebun yang Bisa Ditukar Sukhoi

Menurut Enggar, pihaknya sudah mengirimkan daftar barang apa saja yang akan menjadi barter senilai US$ 570 juta tersebut untuk diseleksi oleh pihak Rusia.

"Kami sudah kirimkan listnya. Kalau hanya satu komoditi saja, saya bilang keberatan. Karena kita cukup banyak komoditi yang kita sampaikan. Kita tidak mau hanya karet saja. Kita mau ada sawit, furniture bahkan seragam militer, walaupun mereka punya tetapi kita sampaikan bahwa ini ada beberapa penawaran kita dan dia bilang kalau kayak gitu bisa enggak tidak hanya ke Moskow? Ke negara-negara Eurasia yang lain? Kita enggak perduli, kita enggak ada soal, sejauh itu adalah bagian dari pembayaran kita yang US$ 570 juta itu," terang pria yang akrab disapa Enggar itu.

Prinsipnya kata dia sejauh ini Rusia masih terus melanjutkan mengenai kesepakatan ini, namun dia berharap bisa segera ditindaklanjuti oleh Rusia secepatnya dalam bentuk master agreement tadi.

*Baca juga: *Wiranto Ingin Barter Sukhoi dengan Hasil Kebun Selesai Desember

"Mereka (Rusia) bilang, pembahasan ini kan informal, karena belum terjadi kan master agreementnya. Saya bilang kalau ini terjadi, kemudian kita nunggu lagi, kan panjang urusannya. Walaupun sudah menunjuk, dari mereka Rosneft, dari kita PPI PT PT Perusahaan Perdagangan Indonesia). Tetapi PPI hanya berfungsi untuk koordinator, kalau tidak akan kena double tax," ungkapnya.

"Catatannya adalah, berdasarkan pembicaraan dengan mereka, kalau sudah ada master agreement, jangka waktu untuk bisa pembayaran dalam bentuk seperti ini, itu memakan durasi total waktu 3 tahun. Enggak bisa hari ini hari kita bayar. Yang pasti kepentingan kita adalah jangan terlambat pesawatnya," tutup Enggar. *(eds/hns)*
---
https://finance.detik.com/berita-ek...-produk-seragam-militer-bakal-dibarter-sukhoi
---
Sabar menanti

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaka404

Star Bugs said:


> How many brands and types of tactical vehicles are we using?? Landy, Komodo, Uro, Sherpa, and what else? Aren't those a bit too much varieties? I know some of them come as package with the weapons, but can't we negotiate? What about US military? Such a big size military ( AF, navy, marines, army ), AFAIK, only uses humvee.
> 
> 
> 
> Who would believe that beautiful ship belongs to TNI-AL? Absolutely stunning.


US ARMY has: RG-31, RG-33, Cougar, International MaxxPro , BAE Caiman, Oshkosh M-ATV, Buffalo, JERRV, Husky VMMD, Humvee + variants, Desert Patrol Vehicle, Light Strike Vehicle, Advanced Light Strike Vehicle,
Ranger Special Operations Vehicle, Interim Fast Attack Vehicle, Guardian Angel Air-Deployable Rescue Vehicle, M1161 Light Strike. Vehicle (LSV)
and all with different uses..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@imf

#KSA Udah suka sih sama SS2nya, semoga beli borongan

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 436610
> View attachment 436611
> View attachment 436612
> View attachment 436613
> View attachment 436614
> View attachment 436615
> View attachment 436616
> View attachment 436617
> View attachment 436618
> @imf
> 
> #KSA Udah suka sih sama SS2nya, semoga beli borongan



Hmm mereka ada paket investasi buat inhan gak ya.... Keakehan duit tuh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

*UGM Sukses Uji Rudal Pasopati*

November 13, 2017 A Ziyadi Alutsista TNI, Berita TNI 0





Tim riset aeronautika Universitas Gadjah Mada (UGM) DI Yogyakarta bersama TNI AU Lapangan Udara Adisutjipto berhasil menerbangkan peluru kendali (rudal) generasi pertama. Rudal bernama Pasopati itu sukses diluncurkan pada Sabtu (11/12) di Lapangan Terbang Gading, Wonosari, Gunungkidul.

“Perencanaan pembuatan rudal Pasopati dimulai awal tahun ini dan akan berjalan tiga tahun ke depan. Riset ini didanai sepenuhnya oleh Kemenristekdikti melalui Skema Unggulan Perguruan Tinggi,” kata Ketua Tim Gesang Nugroho, di lokasi peluncuran, Minggu (12/11).

Pada tahap pertama riset, tim fokus pengembangan rudal pada aspek desain dan manufaktur rudal dengan jarak tempuh 30-50 kilometer. Baru pada tahun ketiga, yakni 2019, tim fokus pengembangan rudal dengan daya jelajah 100 kilometer.

Dalam ujicoba itu, Pasopati berhasil take off dan terbang stabil pada ketinggian 100 meter dengan kecepatan maksimum 130 kilometer per jam. Pasopati berhasil menempuh jarak 5 kilometer dengan waktu terbang 3 menit.

Gesang menjelaskan, rudal elektrik yang berhasil dikembangkan ini didesain untuk misi penyerangan dengan target sasaran diam dan mampu terbang rendah agar tidak terdekteksi radar.

Dengan panjang 170 cm, berdiameter 17 cm dan berat kosong 0,9 kilogram, rudal Pasopati memiliki spesifikasi penggerak Electric Ducted Fan (EDF). Dengan daya jangkau 30-50 km, rudal ini mampu menembus kecepatan 100-200 km per jam.

“Sebelum ujicoba ini, tahap akhir berupa Design Requirement and Objective (DRO), Conseptual Design, Preliminary Design dan Detail Design sudah dilakukan Pasopati dan semua
dinyatakan lulus,” lanjut Gesang.

Baca Juga: Pesawat Tempur T50i GE dan Sukhoi Su-27/30 TNI AU Ramaikan Wingday Sekbang Angkatan 91


Pemilihan EDF sebagai pendorong elektrik menurut Gesang karena memiliki karakteristik yang hampir sama dengan turbojet. Bahkan EDF memiliki keunggulan yaitu mudah dikendalikan.

Tim yang beranggotakan Agung Bramantya, Iswandi, dan Isnan Nur Rifai ini diharapkan mengembangkan data kendali untuk riset selanjutnya.

“Ke depan, tim akan fokus pada penggunaan pendorong turbojet untuk menambah jarak tempuh dengan kecepatan maksimal. Kami juga akan mengembangkan penambahan akurasi dan sistem produksi yang efisien,” kata Agung.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*Video: Indonesian Marine Corps staged military training exercises with BTR-4M*







Five amphibian APCs BTR-4M, supplied by Ukraine to Indonesia in 2016, continue to be successfully operated by the Marine Corps. That was reported by spetstechnoexport.com.

The Indonesian edition “Detik News” has published a special report on the exploitation of the latest Ukrainian APCs by Marine Corps. According to Marines, the main advantages of Ukrainian APCs are reliability, multi-purpose capability and ease of use.

During the sea trainings, Marines along with representatives of the BTR-4 developer Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau and supplier SFTE “SpetsTechnoExport”, have been conducting a special trainings to improve Marines practice of BTR-4 afloat maneuvering during high-waves.

Right afterward, at firing ground the crew of each BTR-4M hit successfully all targets at specified distances from a 30mm automatic gun ZTM-1 and 7.76mm machine gun PKT, that was quite a good showcase of accuracy rate of Ukrainian weapons. The Marine Corps Deputy Commander, who observed the trainings, was frankly impressed by the efficiency of the modern digital sighting and firing control system.

Visionary, there is very important for the Indonesian Marine Corps to operate a wheeled 8×8 formula APCs, which are fast, light, easy to maintain and operate at narrow asphalt routes. Moreover, after hundreds kilometers in mountainous terrains without any changes in the configuration they can not only overcome the water obstacles, but cross the sea on tens of kilometers as well.

Some media has reported about BTR-4 hull roll in the sea, but the military emphasizes that nothing similar takes place with the BTR-4M. Even during maneuvering on up to 1 meter waves, the movement of combat vehicles remained smooth and stable, BTRs with two types of combat modules immersed evenly in water without any vehicle hull roll or misalignment.

Upon completion of the training, the Marine Corps Deputy Commander entrusted gratitude to Ukrainian armourers for the production of a reliable equipment for Indonesia.

“SpetsTechnoExport” will continue to introduce the latest developments of the Ukrainian defense industry in international markets. BTR-4M for the Indonesian Marine Corps is a good case of a customized product for our specific partner: SpetsTechnoExport customized the standard configuration of BTR-4 to the requirements of Indonesian Marines. Other modifications of the BTR-4 will also be adapted and produced with the support and participation of our company”, – Pavlo Barbul, Director of SpetsTechnoExport said.

Should be noted that since the beginning of 2017, five BTR-4M have successfully passed all trial tests, participated in a 100-kilometer march in mountainous terrains. Following the results of those tests, a Protocol on performing functional tests was signed. The special committee of the Ministry of Defence of Indonesia has confirmed, that BTR-4M comply with all evaluation specifications of the Protocol and APC’s were accepted into operation by the Marine Corps.

The production and supply of five BTR-4M was managed within a framework of the contract, signed in early 2014 between the Ministry of Defence of Indonesia and Ukrainian state foreign trade company “SpetsTechnoExport” (trade company of the “Ukroboronprom”).













http://defence-blog.com/army/video-...-military-training-exercises-with-btr-4m.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Var Dracon

striver44 said:


> *UGM Sukses Uji Rudal Pasopati*
> 
> November 13, 2017 A Ziyadi Alutsista TNI, Berita TNI 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim riset aeronautika Universitas Gadjah Mada (UGM) DI Yogyakarta bersama TNI AU Lapangan Udara Adisutjipto berhasil menerbangkan peluru kendali (rudal) generasi pertama. Rudal bernama Pasopati itu sukses diluncurkan pada Sabtu (11/12) di Lapangan Terbang Gading, Wonosari, Gunungkidul.
> 
> “Perencanaan pembuatan rudal Pasopati dimulai awal tahun ini dan akan berjalan tiga tahun ke depan. Riset ini didanai sepenuhnya oleh Kemenristekdikti melalui Skema Unggulan Perguruan Tinggi,” kata Ketua Tim Gesang Nugroho, di lokasi peluncuran, Minggu (12/11).
> 
> Pada tahap pertama riset, tim fokus pengembangan rudal pada aspek desain dan manufaktur rudal dengan jarak tempuh 30-50 kilometer. Baru pada tahun ketiga, yakni 2019, tim fokus pengembangan rudal dengan daya jelajah 100 kilometer.
> 
> Dalam ujicoba itu, Pasopati berhasil take off dan terbang stabil pada ketinggian 100 meter dengan kecepatan maksimum 130 kilometer per jam. Pasopati berhasil menempuh jarak 5 kilometer dengan waktu terbang 3 menit.
> 
> Gesang menjelaskan, rudal elektrik yang berhasil dikembangkan ini didesain untuk misi penyerangan dengan target sasaran diam dan mampu terbang rendah agar tidak terdekteksi radar.
> 
> Dengan panjang 170 cm, berdiameter 17 cm dan berat kosong 0,9 kilogram, rudal Pasopati memiliki spesifikasi penggerak Electric Ducted Fan (EDF). Dengan daya jangkau 30-50 km, rudal ini mampu menembus kecepatan 100-200 km per jam.
> 
> “Sebelum ujicoba ini, tahap akhir berupa Design Requirement and Objective (DRO), Conseptual Design, Preliminary Design dan Detail Design sudah dilakukan Pasopati dan semua
> dinyatakan lulus,” lanjut Gesang.
> 
> Baca Juga: Pesawat Tempur T50i GE dan Sukhoi Su-27/30 TNI AU Ramaikan Wingday Sekbang Angkatan 91
> 
> 
> Pemilihan EDF sebagai pendorong elektrik menurut Gesang karena memiliki karakteristik yang hampir sama dengan turbojet. Bahkan EDF memiliki keunggulan yaitu mudah dikendalikan.
> 
> Tim yang beranggotakan Agung Bramantya, Iswandi, dan Isnan Nur Rifai ini diharapkan mengembangkan data kendali untuk riset selanjutnya.
> 
> “Ke depan, tim akan fokus pada penggunaan pendorong turbojet untuk menambah jarak tempuh dengan kecepatan maksimal. Kami juga akan mengembangkan penambahan akurasi dan sistem produksi yang efisien,” kata Agung.



This is what happens when you don't have sufficient R&D capabilities, this missile is somewhat "ecek-ecek" without no clear goal to achieve (these kind of missile already developed by PT. Sari Bahari as Petir V-101, its performance is also better)


----------



## striver44

Var Dracon said:


> This is what happens when you don't have sufficient R&D capabilities, this missile is somewhat "ecek-ecek" without no clear goal to achieve (these kind of missile already developed by PT. Sari Bahari as Petir V-101, its performance is also better)


Still better than nothing at all.....sometimes this *ecek-ecek toy weapons could deal damage to the enemy, just look at Isis home made armed drones(toy drones) and it still poses threat to the enemy (last month it destroyed a stadium full of ammo dump by dropping a 40mm grenades modified to be dropped by dji phantom drones...just google it)



Zarvan said:


> *Video: Indonesian Marine Corps staged military training exercises with BTR-4M*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five amphibian APCs BTR-4M, supplied by Ukraine to Indonesia in 2016, continue to be successfully operated by the Marine Corps. That was reported by spetstechnoexport.com.
> 
> The Indonesian edition “Detik News” has published a special report on the exploitation of the latest Ukrainian APCs by Marine Corps. According to Marines, the main advantages of Ukrainian APCs are reliability, multi-purpose capability and ease of use.
> 
> During the sea trainings, Marines along with representatives of the BTR-4 developer Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau and supplier SFTE “SpetsTechnoExport”, have been conducting a special trainings to improve Marines practice of BTR-4 afloat maneuvering during high-waves.
> 
> Right afterward, at firing ground the crew of each BTR-4M hit successfully all targets at specified distances from a 30mm automatic gun ZTM-1 and 7.76mm machine gun PKT, that was quite a good showcase of accuracy rate of Ukrainian weapons. The Marine Corps Deputy Commander, who observed the trainings, was frankly impressed by the efficiency of the modern digital sighting and firing control system.
> 
> Visionary, there is very important for the Indonesian Marine Corps to operate a wheeled 8×8 formula APCs, which are fast, light, easy to maintain and operate at narrow asphalt routes. Moreover, after hundreds kilometers in mountainous terrains without any changes in the configuration they can not only overcome the water obstacles, but cross the sea on tens of kilometers as well.
> 
> Some media has reported about BTR-4 hull roll in the sea, but the military emphasizes that nothing similar takes place with the BTR-4M. Even during maneuvering on up to 1 meter waves, the movement of combat vehicles remained smooth and stable, BTRs with two types of combat modules immersed evenly in water without any vehicle hull roll or misalignment.
> 
> Upon completion of the training, the Marine Corps Deputy Commander entrusted gratitude to Ukrainian armourers for the production of a reliable equipment for Indonesia.
> 
> “SpetsTechnoExport” will continue to introduce the latest developments of the Ukrainian defense industry in international markets. BTR-4M for the Indonesian Marine Corps is a good case of a customized product for our specific partner: SpetsTechnoExport customized the standard configuration of BTR-4 to the requirements of Indonesian Marines. Other modifications of the BTR-4 will also be adapted and produced with the support and participation of our company”, – Pavlo Barbul, Director of SpetsTechnoExport said.
> 
> Should be noted that since the beginning of 2017, five BTR-4M have successfully passed all trial tests, participated in a 100-kilometer march in mountainous terrains. Following the results of those tests, a Protocol on performing functional tests was signed. The special committee of the Ministry of Defence of Indonesia has confirmed, that BTR-4M comply with all evaluation specifications of the Protocol and APC’s were accepted into operation by the Marine Corps.
> 
> The production and supply of five BTR-4M was managed within a framework of the contract, signed in early 2014 between the Ministry of Defence of Indonesia and Ukrainian state foreign trade company “SpetsTechnoExport” (trade company of the “Ukroboronprom”).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://defence-blog.com/army/video-...-military-training-exercises-with-btr-4m.html


Well i hope we continue the program....and standardize our marine corps inventory with btr 4m as a replacement for the btr 50s


----------



## Var Dracon

Hmmm... Komodo Armament keep producing weapons... AFAIK TNI did not order their products. So, who is the customer? 

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Bugs

madokafc said:


> Hmm mereka ada paket investasi buat inhan gak ya.... Keakehan duit tuh



Investasinya? Yo tuku seng akeh dari kita. Buying is an invesment. Bener anas_nurhafidz: "semoga beli borongan". Beli LPD juga, KCR, dll..... dll.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Lebay

@imf

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

KFX-IFX AVIONICS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*15 November 2017*



Kapal Cepat Rudal KRI Clurit 641 (photo : poskota)

*Pangarmabar Tinjau Kesiapan Satgas Uji Coba Penembakan Rudal C 705*
Jakarta -- Panglima Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat (Pangarmabar) Laksamana Muda TNI Aan Kurnia, S.Sos., meninjau kesiapan Satgas Uji Coba Penembakan Rudal C 705. Dalam peninjauan tersebut, Pangarmabar memberikan pengarahan kepada Komandan beserta Prajurit KRI Kujang-642 dan KRI Curit-641 yang tergabung dalam Satgas Uji Coba Penembakan Rudal C 705 dan Terpedo SUT bertempat di geladak buritan KRI Kujang yang sedang sandar di dermaga semenanjung timur PT PAL Surabaya. Selasa (14/11). 

Dalam rangkaian kegiatan tersebut, Pangarmabar Laksamana Muda TNI Aan Kurnia, S.Sos melakukan pengecekan kesiapan teknis KRI maupun prajurit pengawak yang akan melaksanakan uji coba penembakan Rudal C 705. Rencana penembakan tersebut akan dilaksanakan pada tanggal 17 November 2017 di Perairan Utara Laut Bali.

Dalam pengarahannya, Pangarmabar Laksamana Muda TNI Aan Kurnia, S.Sos., memberikan pesan dan motivasi kepada seluruh prajurit yang terlibat agar memiliki keyakinan dan kepercayaan diri dalam melaksanakan uji coba penembakan tersebut sehingga tugas yang diemban dapat terlaksana dengan optimal. Dimana untuk mencapai keberhasilan tugas, dibutuhkan kerja keras melalui proses latihan yang dilaksanakan dengan sungguh-sungguh.

Selanjutnya, Pangarmabar memerintahkan kepada seluruh prajurit sebelum memulai kegiatan untuk senantiasa berdoa kepada Tuhan YME, agar diberikan kelancaran, kemudahan, keselamatan serta keberhasilan dalam melaksanakan kegiatan uji coba penembakan. 

Turut hadir dalam kegiatan tersebut, Asops Pangarmabar, Aslog Pangarmabar, Kadiskomlekarmabar serta Dansatkatarmabar selaku Dansatgas Uji Coba Penembakan Rudal C 705 dan Terpedo SUT.

(KoArmabar)

Indonesian Navy will test firing C 705 missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

NC212 for Vietnam.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

credit Aryo Nugroho
https://c.uctalks.ucweb.com/detail/...pflameefut&stat_entry=personal&comment_stat=1


















        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
At Darfur Sudan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

https://c.uctalks.ucweb.com/detail/...pflameefut&stat_entry=personal&comment_stat=1

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Korps Marinir TNI AL Teruskan Rencana Pengadaan Tank BMP-3 dan Panser Amfibi BT-3F*
Original 15 Nov. 2017




Aryo_nugroho

Pengikut 9330

Ikuti



http://www.defence.pk
Selain defile pasukan dan alutsista dalam HUT Korps Marinir TNI AL yang ke-72, salah satu yang ditunggu-tunggu adalah rencana pengadaan baru alutsista Korps Marinir TNI AL. Selain karena memang sebagian panser dan tank amfibi seperti BTR-50P dan PT-76 sudah menua, Korps Marinir sendiri tengah dalam masa pengembangan organisasi dengan pendirian Pasmar 3 di Sorong dan pembentukan YonMarhanlan di Pontianak, Tarakan, dan Sorong.

Pemekaran organisasi itu tentu membawa konsekuensi bahwa Korps Marinir membutuhkan alutsista khususnya pengadaan tank amfibi dan panser amfibi, di luar pengadaan ranratfib, rantis, dan ranratfib pengangkut meriam artileri. Untungnya, posisi strategis Korps Marinir TNI AL sebagai pasukan pemukul TNI membuat pengadaan alutsista tersebut diprioritaskan.

Dalam sambutannya dalam upacara HUT ke-72 Korps Marinir yang bertemakan “Marinir Prajurit Pejuang dan Profesional”, KSAL Laksamana Ade Supandi mengatakan bahwa Korps Marinir akan melanjutkan pengadaan 27 unit tank amfibi dan 22 unit ranpur angkut personil untuk Marinir.




http://www.weaponews.com
Walaupun tidak menyebut merk, besar dugaan bahwa alutsista tersebut akan didatangkan dari Rusia. Untuk tank amfibi, kemungkinan Korps Marinir akan meneruskan pengadaan tank amfibi BMP-3F yang memang sudah dibeli dalam jumlah besar dan memenuhi kebutuhan Marinir. Kandidat lainnya adalah 2S25 _Sprut-SD, _tetapi mengingat harganya yang cukup mahal, sepertinya Korps Marinir lebih tertarik untuk membeli tambahan BMP-3F lagi untuk menggantikan PT-76.

Sementara untuk kendaraan angkut pasukan, kandidat terkuatnya tentu adalah BT-3F, yang sudah diinspeksi oleh tim teknis dari TNI AL dan Korps Marinir. BT-3F yang merupakan hasil modifikasi dari BMP-3 menawarkan hull yang dimodifikasi untuk mengangkut pasukan, dengan bentuk mirip seperti BTR-50P yang besar di depan.




Pemilik hak cipta
Prajurit Marinir keluar dari pintu utama atas yang membuka ke arah belakang dari kabin utama, dimana prajurit yang ada duduk berhadap-hadapan. BT-3F menyediakan akomodasi sampai 14 orang prajurit, masih kalah dari BTR-50P yang akan digantikannya tetapi menawarkan kesamaan mesin dan suku cadang dengan BMP-3F. Satu BT-3F sendiri hanya mengusung sistem senapan mesin sedang 7,62mm untuk perlindungan kendaraan.


Indonesian Marines corps to acquire Bt3F and Bmp 3F

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

27th ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet 2017 - Singapore. Shooters from Laos with Pindad SS2 rifle.











https://m.facebook.com/AARM17/

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SIM.Inc

Weeeeww the side folding stock looks more promising for export market.
it seems someone has learned a lot about the market taste and yes do not forget to redisign handguard and those ugly carry handle consept


----------



## MarveL

Papah menghilang broh, kira2 nanti bagaimana endingnya? Ketangkap setelah berbulan2, atau lari keluar negri? Is this Narcos - Indonesian sequel?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian army continue its domination in AARM 2017

Medals Presentation Ceremony for Machine Gun Match 1 - Single Pair




Gold: 1st Sergeant Samsudin and 1st Sergeant Turyanto (Indonesia)
Silver: 1st Sergeant Akbar and 1st Private Hardiansyah (Indonesia)
Bronze: LCP Muhammad Erwan Bin Muhammad Hilmi and LCP Mohamad Samsul Bin Sulong (Brunei)

Medals Presentation Ceremony for Carbine Match 1 - Individual




Gold: Chief Private Zulkarnain Amrullah (Indonesia)
Silver: 2LT Yuttana Nimnual (Thailand)
Bronze: SSG Angelo Bonagua (Philippines)

Medals Presentation Ceremony for Pistol (Men) Match 1 - Individual




Gold: 1st Lieutenant Safrin Sihombing (Indonesia)
Silver: 2LT Thanawut Thammawai (Thailand)
Bronze: 1WO On Shaw Ming (Singapore) - received on his behalf by MSG Lim Jah Joon

Medals Presentation Ceremony for Pistol (Ladies) Match 1 - Individual




Gold: PFC Tanaporn Paniram (Thailand)
Silver: CPL Nuttika Nonthakotr (Thailand)
Bronze: 1st Sergeant Pratiwi Kartikasari (Indonesia)



MarveL said:


> Papah menghilang broh, kira2 nanti bagaimana endingnya? Ketangkap setelah berbulan2, atau lari keluar negri? Is this Narcos - Indonesian sequel?



Papah orang sakti, bisa menghilang.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

MarveL said:


> Papah menghilang broh, kira2 nanti bagaimana endingnya? Ketangkap setelah berbulan2, atau lari keluar negri? Is this Narcos - Indonesian sequel?


Wondering...what Trump thinks about this...someone who thinks "highly" of Trump is missing. Life is a roller coaster ride.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Dewaruci welcoming Bima Suci

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## kaka404

so is dewaruci gonna be turned into a naval museum?


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

More pics of shooters from Laos with Pindad SS2 rifle during AARM 2017.











https://m.facebook.com/AARM17/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

kaka404 said:


> so is dewaruci gonna be turned into a naval museum?



Not right away, it will continue its role as training ship for at least 5-10 years more.


----------



## Nike

*TNI AL AKAN TAMBAH ALUTSISTA WUJUDKAN MEF PADA 2024*
16 NOVEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT


Kepala Staf Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut (TNI AL) Laksamana Ade Supandi mengatakan sedang membangun postur Angkatan Laut ke depan. Menurut dia, saat ini ada beberapa hal yang menjadi prioritas utama dalam mencapai target Kekuatan Pokok Minimun (MEF) pada 2024.

“Beberapa yang jadi prioritas adalah pertama, kapal kombatan,” ujar Ade kepada awak media saat acara penyambutan KRI Bima Suci-945 di Dermaga Jakarta Internasional Container Terminal, Jakarta, Kamis, 16 November 2017.

Ade berujar selain membutuhkan kapal kombatan, TNI AL juga membutuhkan kapal patroli. Sebab, kata dia, kapal patroli diperlukan untuk kerja sama membantu Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan. “Melengkapi kapal patroli untuk bantu Bu Susi (Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan Susi Pujiastuti),” katanya.

Ade menuturkan TNI AL juga membutuhkan pesawat udara. Hal ini, kata dia, untuk memperkuat Korps Marinir AL. “Itu prioritas juga semua,” ucapnya.

Ade berharap capaian pada 2024 dalam Kekuatan Pokok Minimum dapat terwujud. Dia mengatakan telah memberikan laporan kepada Kementerian Pertahanan terkait hal tersebut. “Harus terwujudlah, 151 kapal, kemudian 66 pesawat terbang, dan 330 kendaraan tempur Marinir,” tuturnya.

Menurut Ade, kebutuhan alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) AL memang telah ditargetkan dalam Kekuatan Pokok Minimum. Saat ini, kata dia, Kekuatan Pokok Minimum telah sampai pada tahap kedua. “Kita baru jalan tiga tahun, tahap kedua sekarang tinggal dua tahun,” ujarnya.

Sebelumnya, saat memimpin upacara Peringatan HUT Ke-72 Korps Marinir, di Bhumi Marinir Cilandak pada Rabu, 15 November 2017, Ade mengatakan akan melanjutkan pengadaan alutsista pendukung kekuatan tempur Korps Marinir. Pengadaan tersebut salah satunya dimaksudkan untuk mengganti alutsista yang telah tua.

“Marinir akan melanjutkan pengadaan 27 unit Tank Amfibi, 22 Unit Ranpur Angkut Personel serta beberapa unit Ranratfib, Rantis, dan Ranratfib angkut artileri sekaligus menghapus sejumlah alutsista berusia tua,” ucap Ade dalam amanatnya.

_Photo : KRI Tombak – 629 (Istimewa)_

_Sumber : Tempo_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

Var Dracon said:


> This is what happens when you don't have sufficient R&D capabilities, this missile is somewhat "ecek-ecek" without no clear goal to achieve (these kind of missile already developed by PT. Sari Bahari as Petir V-101, its performance is also better)



"Ecek-ecek" because they are still learning as they are (after all) still student, and it is an independent project. They deserve appreciation.

We need more talent in missile making and this is a good step. One day these students could join Petir (or other) project and contribute based on the experience they have.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

AARM 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New tanker for Indonesian airforce, just need some paintwork

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## katarabhumi

pr1v4t33r said:


> AARM 2017



Teacher and student both on the podium... nice 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

katarabhumi said:


> We need more talent in missile making and this is a good step. One day these students could join Petir (or other) project and contribute based on the experience they have.



IF they ever decide to collaborate on a joint project of some sort.

The way I see it, first they gonna need to consider of combining each other's capabilities, and covering the other's ineptitude -if you will-, that way, they can concentrate the little fund they currently have on that one aforementioned project.

Well, I don't know...


----------



## Nike

*17 November 2017*



Satuan radar baru akan dibangun di Kahale, Sumba Barat Daya (photo : ThalesRaytheon)

Kupang, NTT (ANTARA News) - Komandan Pangkalan Udara TNI AU El Tari, Kolonel Penerbang Ronny I Moningka, mengatakan, TNI AU akan membangun satuan radar baru di Kahale, Kabupaten Sumba Barat Daya, Pulau Sumba, untuk mendukung pengamanan wilayah udara di NTT.

NTT merupakan provinsi paling selatan di Indonesia, yang berbatasan dengan Laut Timor, Samudera Hindia, dan Australia.

"Di Kahale sedang dibangun satuan radar baru, sudah ada lahan yang disiapkan pemerintah daerah setempat dan sudah dilakukan pemagaran," kata Moningka, di Kupang, Kamis.

Ia mengatakan, untuk saat ini satu-satunya satuan radar yang aktif beroperasi memantau wilayah udara di provinsi setempat yakni Satuan Radar 226 yang beroperasi Buraen, Kabupaten Kupang, Pulau Timor.

Namun, kata dia, satuan radar tersebut baru mengcover sebagian wilayah udara provinsi yang berbatasan langsung laut dan darat dengan negara Timor Timur dan batas laut dengan Australia itu.

"Radar di Buraen ini untuk menjaga ancaman yang masuk dari wilayah selatan, dan sudah diintegrasikan dengan radar Bandara El Tari dan bandara lainnya di NTT," katanya. 

Sementara itu, lanjut, radar baru yang ditempatkan di Sumba Barat Daya akan mampu meliputi semua wilayah udara NTT.

Moningka mengapesiasi dukungan pemerintah Kabupaten Sumba Barat Daya untuk penyelesaian masalah lahan pembangunan radar baru dan sekarang sudah dilakukan pemagaran untuk mengamankan aset tersebut.

"Kemungkinan dua tahun ke depan radar sudah ditempatkaan di daerah itu sehingga seluruh wilayah udara NTT nantinya akan terpantau semuanya oleh radar pertahanan udara TNI AU," katanya.

Ia menambahkan, kehadiran radar baru tersebut nantinya membuat pengawasan wilayah udara termasuk pemantauan aktivitas penerbangan yang menghubungkan 14 bandara aktif di NTT lebih maksimal.

"Sehingga peran TNI-AU untuk operasi militer perang maupun operasi militer selain perang juga akan lebih maksimal dalam menjaga keamanan udara," katanya.

(Antara)





The December 2, 2016 Islamist prayer rally in Jakarta.
Image Credit: Press Office of the Secretariat of the President of Indonesia
*Zon, Zen, and the Art of Mass Mobilization in Indonesia*
Islamists have gained strength thanks to political support from Prabowo Subianto’s allies.

By Terry Russell
November 10, 2017


In the struggle between Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo and his main rival, former military strongman Prabowo Subianto, two key figures are hardly known outside Indonesia. These are Prabowo’s two henchmen, Fadli Zon and Kivlan Zen. While international media has tended to focus on Islamist leaders of recent mass rallies, the real mobilizers have been Zon and Zen.

Fadli Zon is an academic who helped Prabowo found the Gerindra Party in 2007 and now serves as the party’s vice chairman. Retired General Kivlan Zen has been a Prabowo ally since at least the early 1980s. He was one of the founders, in 1998, of the Pamswakarsa Islamist militia group, which later morphed into the FPI (Islamic Defenders Front).

If political observers seek to know whether Prabowo is behind a particular protest rally in Indonesia, they need only check whether Zon or Zen were connected with the rally.

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
A great opportunity was presented to Prabowo in April 2016, when Jokowi and his ally Luhut Panjaitan supported a symposium to hear the grievances of survivors of the massacres of 1965, and then subsequently announced that the government would form a team to excavate mass graves. To some observers, Jokowi and Luhut were showing moral leadership, helping the nation seek the truth about its past, building reconciliation, and ensuring that past excesses would not be repeated. To Prabowo, Jokowi and Luhut were opening themselves up to attack by Islamist groups and other conservatives.

Jokowi was soon on the back foot when Kivlan Zen came together with Islamists to criticise the “reconciliation.” They were joined by former Vice President Try Sutrisno, who was traditionally not close to Islamists, and several other leading military figures. Zen won that battle, with Jokowi shifting his close ally Luhut to a lesser ministry and appointing a new coordinating minister for security, retired General Wiranto, who promptly dropped the idea of reconciliation.

Further mobilization of Islamists occurred in November 2016, directed at another Jokowi ally: then-Governor of Jakarta Basuki Purnama (known as Ahok). The Islamists’ first rally against Ahok targeted him for being ethnic Chinese and for blaspheming against Islam. It came more than five weeks after Ahok had allegedly committed blasphemy, and only occurred after Fadli Zon announced that he would join the rally. Zen is also said to have been one of the organizers. Only hours before the Islamist’s larger December 2, 2016 rally, Zen was arrested by police for allegedly plotting treason against Jokowi. In April 2017, largely due to the large crowds mobilized by Zon and Zen, Ahok lost the Jakarta gubernatorial election to another Prabowo ally, Anies Baswedan.

The Islamists were front and center in the move to oust Ahok, but they couldn’t have done it without the political and financial backing of Prabowo. A key Prabowo ally, media tycoon Hary Tanoe, is said to have been the top supporter of the main Islamist group, FPI, through direct aid and through positive publicity given through his TV stations. FPI leaders’ praise for praise for Hary Tanoe, even though his Chinese ethnicity and Christian religion were at odds with FPI’s use of ethnicity and religion to topple Ahok, suggests they felt dependent on him. In early 2017, as the gubernatorial election approached, Prabowo provided more direct backing to Islamists, criticizing Ahok for “slandering other groups.” And as election results were being counted, Prabowo expressed gratitude to the FPI leader for “saving Indonesia’s democracy.” Before November 2016, FPI had little public support. It was the alliance with Prabowo that allowed FPI to mobilize hundreds of thousands of people.

Since September 2017, Fadli Zon and Kivlan Zen have reappeared in the background as Islamists try to revive communism as a political issue. Kivlan Zen joined Islamists when they attacked Indonesia’s Legal Aid office (LBH) in Jakarta on September 18 as LBH hosted a hearing from survivors of the 1965 massacres. And when Islamists rallied outside the national parliament building on September 29, arguing that Jokowi was pressuring Islamists while allowing the re-emergence of communism, Fadli Zon was there to meet them and sympathize. As a member of parliament, he was giving legitimacy to their claims about a revival of communism.

The September 2017 criticism of Jokowi was once again led by Islamists. Prabowo denied supporting the Islamists; however, they needed his backing. They needed Zen’s presence when they attacked the LBH office on September 18. The police chief explained that police had difficulty arresting the attackers because they had the backing of certain retired military officials like Kivlan Zen. Fadli Zon not only publicly sympathized with Islamist protesters on September 29 but had also just days earlier fanned fears of communism and spoken out in favor of nationwide showings of Suharto’s old 1984 anti-communist propaganda film. The Islamists’ attack on the LBH office and their revival of fear of communism would have been less successful without the support of Zen and Zon.

As journalists and activists pore through recently released U.S. government files giving details of U.S. complicity in massacres of alleged communists in Indonesia in 1965, there is pressure on Jokowi to reconcile with survivors of the massacres. And if he does, Zon and Zen will be there waiting for him, ready to once again mobilize Islamists and other conservatives.

_Dr. Terry Russell worked as a teacher and aid practitioner in Indonesia for 15 years. He is currently based in Australia, working in the international aid sector (with an organization that has no involvement in Indonesia)._

https://thediplomat.com/2017/11/zon-zen-and-the-art-of-mass-mobilization-in-indonesia/

Well, i long suspected Harry Tanoe as one of the main contributor to the chaos of Indonesian politics lately.


----------



## striver44

madokafc said:


> *17 November 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> Satuan radar baru akan dibangun di Kahale, Sumba Barat Daya (photo : ThalesRaytheon)
> 
> Kupang, NTT (ANTARA News) - Komandan Pangkalan Udara TNI AU El Tari, Kolonel Penerbang Ronny I Moningka, mengatakan, TNI AU akan membangun satuan radar baru di Kahale, Kabupaten Sumba Barat Daya, Pulau Sumba, untuk mendukung pengamanan wilayah udara di NTT.
> 
> NTT merupakan provinsi paling selatan di Indonesia, yang berbatasan dengan Laut Timor, Samudera Hindia, dan Australia.
> 
> "Di Kahale sedang dibangun satuan radar baru, sudah ada lahan yang disiapkan pemerintah daerah setempat dan sudah dilakukan pemagaran," kata Moningka, di Kupang, Kamis.
> 
> Ia mengatakan, untuk saat ini satu-satunya satuan radar yang aktif beroperasi memantau wilayah udara di provinsi setempat yakni Satuan Radar 226 yang beroperasi Buraen, Kabupaten Kupang, Pulau Timor.
> 
> Namun, kata dia, satuan radar tersebut baru mengcover sebagian wilayah udara provinsi yang berbatasan langsung laut dan darat dengan negara Timor Timur dan batas laut dengan Australia itu.
> 
> "Radar di Buraen ini untuk menjaga ancaman yang masuk dari wilayah selatan, dan sudah diintegrasikan dengan radar Bandara El Tari dan bandara lainnya di NTT," katanya.
> 
> Sementara itu, lanjut, radar baru yang ditempatkan di Sumba Barat Daya akan mampu meliputi semua wilayah udara NTT.
> 
> Moningka mengapesiasi dukungan pemerintah Kabupaten Sumba Barat Daya untuk penyelesaian masalah lahan pembangunan radar baru dan sekarang sudah dilakukan pemagaran untuk mengamankan aset tersebut.
> 
> "Kemungkinan dua tahun ke depan radar sudah ditempatkaan di daerah itu sehingga seluruh wilayah udara NTT nantinya akan terpantau semuanya oleh radar pertahanan udara TNI AU," katanya.
> 
> Ia menambahkan, kehadiran radar baru tersebut nantinya membuat pengawasan wilayah udara termasuk pemantauan aktivitas penerbangan yang menghubungkan 14 bandara aktif di NTT lebih maksimal.
> 
> "Sehingga peran TNI-AU untuk operasi militer perang maupun operasi militer selain perang juga akan lebih maksimal dalam menjaga keamanan udara," katanya.
> 
> (Antara)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The December 2, 2016 Islamist prayer rally in Jakarta.
> Image Credit: Press Office of the Secretariat of the President of Indonesia
> *Zon, Zen, and the Art of Mass Mobilization in Indonesia*
> Islamists have gained strength thanks to political support from Prabowo Subianto’s allies.
> 
> By Terry Russell
> November 10, 2017
> 
> 
> In the struggle between Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo and his main rival, former military strongman Prabowo Subianto, two key figures are hardly known outside Indonesia. These are Prabowo’s two henchmen, Fadli Zon and Kivlan Zen. While international media has tended to focus on Islamist leaders of recent mass rallies, the real mobilizers have been Zon and Zen.
> 
> Fadli Zon is an academic who helped Prabowo found the Gerindra Party in 2007 and now serves as the party’s vice chairman. Retired General Kivlan Zen has been a Prabowo ally since at least the early 1980s. He was one of the founders, in 1998, of the Pamswakarsa Islamist militia group, which later morphed into the FPI (Islamic Defenders Front).
> 
> If political observers seek to know whether Prabowo is behind a particular protest rally in Indonesia, they need only check whether Zon or Zen were connected with the rally.
> 
> *Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
> A great opportunity was presented to Prabowo in April 2016, when Jokowi and his ally Luhut Panjaitan supported a symposium to hear the grievances of survivors of the massacres of 1965, and then subsequently announced that the government would form a team to excavate mass graves. To some observers, Jokowi and Luhut were showing moral leadership, helping the nation seek the truth about its past, building reconciliation, and ensuring that past excesses would not be repeated. To Prabowo, Jokowi and Luhut were opening themselves up to attack by Islamist groups and other conservatives.
> 
> Jokowi was soon on the back foot when Kivlan Zen came together with Islamists to criticise the “reconciliation.” They were joined by former Vice President Try Sutrisno, who was traditionally not close to Islamists, and several other leading military figures. Zen won that battle, with Jokowi shifting his close ally Luhut to a lesser ministry and appointing a new coordinating minister for security, retired General Wiranto, who promptly dropped the idea of reconciliation.
> 
> Further mobilization of Islamists occurred in November 2016, directed at another Jokowi ally: then-Governor of Jakarta Basuki Purnama (known as Ahok). The Islamists’ first rally against Ahok targeted him for being ethnic Chinese and for blaspheming against Islam. It came more than five weeks after Ahok had allegedly committed blasphemy, and only occurred after Fadli Zon announced that he would join the rally. Zen is also said to have been one of the organizers. Only hours before the Islamist’s larger December 2, 2016 rally, Zen was arrested by police for allegedly plotting treason against Jokowi. In April 2017, largely due to the large crowds mobilized by Zon and Zen, Ahok lost the Jakarta gubernatorial election to another Prabowo ally, Anies Baswedan.
> 
> The Islamists were front and center in the move to oust Ahok, but they couldn’t have done it without the political and financial backing of Prabowo. A key Prabowo ally, media tycoon Hary Tanoe, is said to have been the top supporter of the main Islamist group, FPI, through direct aid and through positive publicity given through his TV stations. FPI leaders’ praise for praise for Hary Tanoe, even though his Chinese ethnicity and Christian religion were at odds with FPI’s use of ethnicity and religion to topple Ahok, suggests they felt dependent on him. In early 2017, as the gubernatorial election approached, Prabowo provided more direct backing to Islamists, criticizing Ahok for “slandering other groups.” And as election results were being counted, Prabowo expressed gratitude to the FPI leader for “saving Indonesia’s democracy.” Before November 2016, FPI had little public support. It was the alliance with Prabowo that allowed FPI to mobilize hundreds of thousands of people.
> 
> Since September 2017, Fadli Zon and Kivlan Zen have reappeared in the background as Islamists try to revive communism as a political issue. Kivlan Zen joined Islamists when they attacked Indonesia’s Legal Aid office (LBH) in Jakarta on September 18 as LBH hosted a hearing from survivors of the 1965 massacres. And when Islamists rallied outside the national parliament building on September 29, arguing that Jokowi was pressuring Islamists while allowing the re-emergence of communism, Fadli Zon was there to meet them and sympathize. As a member of parliament, he was giving legitimacy to their claims about a revival of communism.
> 
> The September 2017 criticism of Jokowi was once again led by Islamists. Prabowo denied supporting the Islamists; however, they needed his backing. They needed Zen’s presence when they attacked the LBH office on September 18. The police chief explained that police had difficulty arresting the attackers because they had the backing of certain retired military officials like Kivlan Zen. Fadli Zon not only publicly sympathized with Islamist protesters on September 29 but had also just days earlier fanned fears of communism and spoken out in favor of nationwide showings of Suharto’s old 1984 anti-communist propaganda film. The Islamists’ attack on the LBH office and their revival of fear of communism would have been less successful without the support of Zen and Zon.
> 
> As journalists and activists pore through recently released U.S. government files giving details of U.S. complicity in massacres of alleged communists in Indonesia in 1965, there is pressure on Jokowi to reconcile with survivors of the massacres. And if he does, Zon and Zen will be there waiting for him, ready to once again mobilize Islamists and other conservatives.
> 
> _Dr. Terry Russell worked as a teacher and aid practitioner in Indonesia for 15 years. He is currently based in Australia, working in the international aid sector (with an organization that has no involvement in Indonesia)._
> 
> https://thediplomat.com/2017/11/zon-zen-and-the-art-of-mass-mobilization-in-indonesia/
> 
> Well, i long suspected Harry Tanoe as one of the main contributor to the chaos of Indonesian politics lately.


Politics are always both cruel and dirty mate


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Politics are always both cruel and dirty mate



His new wave of conservatism in sinetron and popular show is quite disturbing. Not all of Indonesian value and norm is like that, he is trying to nurturing elitism and more narrow view to politics among muslim community through soft power disregarding his own background.


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

C-705 missiles fired by KRI Kujang-642 and KRI Clurit-641 today, successfully hit the decommissioned LST KRI Karimata at Bali Sea

https://news.idntimes.com/indonesia...oba-senjata-strategis-di-perairan-bali-1/full

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## mandala

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> C-705 missiles fired by KRI Kujang-642 and KRI Clurit-641 today, successfully hit the decommissioned LST KRI Karimata at Bali Sea
> 
> https://news.idntimes.com/indonesia...oba-senjata-strategis-di-perairan-bali-1/full


Actually the KRI Karimata is a logistic/cargo vessel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


>







__ https://www.facebook.com/





        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


holy sh** that's huge........the rimpac sinkex explosion isn't even close to that blast


----------



## Bungaterakhir

madokafc said:


> *17 November 2017*
> 
> 
> https://thediplomat.com/2017/11/zon-zen-and-the-art-of-mass-mobilization-in-indonesia/
> 
> Well, i long suspected Harry Tanoe as one of the main contributor to the chaos of Indonesian politics lately.



Harry Tanoe is indeed an assssshole, he's all behind political mess against ahok. the good think is, his political campaing quite sucks.


----------



## Var Dracon

striver44 said:


> holy sh** that's huge........the rimpac sinkex explosion isn't even close to that blast



It's called bubble jet effect. Underwater explosion below the hull sends high pressure blast upward, broke the hull into two. Australian Leander class (basically Van Speijk class) easily destroyed by Mk 48 torpedo like you see in this video :





Need to remind the warhead is just 290 kg high explosive, the German SeaHake torpedo is using PBX which equals 460 kg HE. That would make even greater explosion.


----------



## Nike

TNI AD raider and Polri pelopor successfully rescued hostaged in Papua

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## caksakerah

pr1v4t33r said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Great! Good job TNI AL!
Before the torpedo impact, the ship was still in good shape. Any other video showing the succesfull hit of C-705 missile?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

caksakerah said:


> Great! Good job TNI AL!
> Before the torpedo impact, the ship was still in good shape. Any other video showing the succesfull hit of C-705 missile?



The 1st video shows the hit from c-705. Indeed, the missile impact didn't have enough power to sink the SLT. Torpedo done the job really well, though.


----------



## striver44

Var Dracon said:


> It's called bubble jet effect. Underwater explosion below the hull sends high pressure blast upward, broke the hull into two. Australian Leander class (basically Van Speijk class) easily destroyed by Mk 48 torpedo like you see in this video :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to remind the warhead is just 290 kg high explosive, the German SeaHake torpedo is using PBX which equals 460 kg HE. That would make even greater explosion.


I know that already.......but compare that to the rimpac sinkex( you can watch the vid on youtube).....you can see the difference, this ship (ex-karimata) is just blown away...while the target ship used in sinkex is actually quite intact...


----------



## Nike

Police sniper Unit During hostage rescue op in Papua

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Harris to Deliver Carriage & Release Systems for KAI KF-X*

18 November 2017





BRU-57 smart rack (photo : Harris)

Harris was selected by Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) to provide carriage and release systems (proven, reliable single- and twin-store carriers) for the next-generation Korea Fighter-Experimental (KF-X) programme.

The KAI KF-X jet is a programme to develop an advanced multirole fighter for the Republic of Korea Air Force. "The KF-X aircraft represents a new strategic customer and fighter development platform for Harris in the Asian market," Ed Zoiss, President, Harris Electronic Systems, explained. "This selection reaffirms Harris’ position as the supplier of choice worldwide for proven, leading edge carriage and release solutions."

The BRU-47 single store carrier, known for its reliability and ease of maintenance, also reduces the time needed for loading stores using Harris’ patented sway-brace technology – which minimizes rack sway due to aircraft maneuvers and munition release. The BRU-46/A and BRU-47/A offer users significant benefits, including shorter store loading times and greatly reduced maintenance. As a result, users are able to rapidly rearm aircraft while reducing dependency on the logistics infrastructure. This is especially significant during high sortie rate missions. Harris patented swaybrace technology facilitates the loading of stores in blind or difficult access situations while eliminating the need to tighten individual screw jacks to precise torque values. Another patented feature is the hot gas filtration system that permits dozens of dirty pyrotechnic cartridge firings without having to clean any bomb rack components.The BRU-46/A and BRU-47/A are used on the United States Air Force (USAF) F-15E EAGLE and the F/A-22 RAPTOR. Additionally, the BRU-46/A (as part of the BRU-57 Smart Rack, see below) is employed on the F-16 FALCON. The BRU-46/A and BRU-47/A have earned an excellent reputation among operators and maintainers as a reliable, easily maintained state-of-the-art bomb rack unit.




BRU-47 single store carrier (photo : Harris)

The BRU-57 is a smart-weapon-enabled, twin store carrier that doubles the payload capacity of aircraft without modifying any hardware – providing for a wide array of payload configurations. The BRU-55/A smart rack doubles the number of MIL-STD-1760 smart weapons that can be carried on tactical strike aircraft, such as the F/A-18 C-F. This is accomplished with no modification to aircraft wiring. The electronic control assembly installed within the nose and tail fairings of the F/A-18’s Canted Vertical Ejector Rack (CVER) provides a class II 1760 interface to the aircraft and one 1760 class II interface to each of the two weapons carried on the CVER. Digital communications to the weapons on the BRU-55/A are passively coupled to the aircraft MIL-STD-1553 data bus thereby minimising updates to the aircraft Operational Flight Program (OFP).

(Mpnch)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SIM.Inc

madokafc said:


> Police sniper Unit During hostage rescue op in Papua
> View attachment 437600
> 
> 
> View attachment 437601


Emang gak bener nih dunia. Indonesia udh nyelamatin + 1000 penduduk sipil dari penyanderaan OPM tapi yang lain ogah ngabarinnya di media mereka. La tweet presiden yang rada nyeleneh aja bisa heboh di berbagai penjuri dunia koq. ini nyawa 1000an orang yang berhasil di selamatkan koq gak ada apresiasi gitu ya. Gila bener ya yang namanya keberpihakan.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

LPD pembangunan sudah 39,26% (ahead schedule

@humasPAL

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GraveDigger388

SIM.Inc said:


> Emang gak bener nih dunia. Indonesia udh nyelamatin + 1000 penduduk sipil dari penyanderaan OPM tapi yang lain ogah ngabarinnya di media mereka. La tweet presiden yang rada nyeleneh aja bisa heboh di berbagai penjuri dunia koq. ini nyawa 1000an orang yang berhasil di selamatkan koq gak ada apresiasi gitu ya. Gila bener ya yang namanya keberpihakan.


Udah di-stir duluan sama simpatisan. Mereka bilang 'hostage situation' pake tanda kutip, kasih kata "alleged" di depan.

Udah gk aneh.


----------



## Nike

SIM.Inc said:


> Emang gak bener nih dunia. Indonesia udh nyelamatin + 1000 penduduk sipil dari penyanderaan OPM tapi yang lain ogah ngabarinnya di media mereka. La tweet presiden yang rada nyeleneh aja bisa heboh di berbagai penjuri dunia koq. ini nyawa 1000an orang yang berhasil di selamatkan koq gak ada apresiasi gitu ya. Gila bener ya yang namanya keberpihakan.



Lebih seru soal Marawi yg acak adut dan failed to the core, terus ditulis sukses besar dan jagoan. Padahal intelligent kacrut, leadership kacrut, skill prajurit kacrut. Soal Agama dan ras masih jadi masalah buat media mainstream International, Indonesia itu mayoritas Islam, dan penduduknya dari ras Timur, Papua dianggap mayoritas Nasrani (padahal sensus baru 55% Muslim termasuk orang asli sana).


----------



## Star Bugs

SIM.Inc said:


> Emang gak bener nih dunia. Indonesia udh nyelamatin + 1000 penduduk sipil dari penyanderaan OPM tapi yang lain ogah ngabarinnya di media mereka. La tweet presiden yang rada nyeleneh aja bisa heboh di berbagai penjuri dunia koq. ini nyawa 1000an orang yang berhasil di selamatkan koq gak ada apresiasi gitu ya. Gila bener ya yang namanya keberpihakan.



Information IS a weapon. Jaman orba negara menguasai informasi. Sekarang? Negara tidak hadir dalam pengaturan informasi. Should we reinstate ministry of information? Should we make TVRI as powerful as Singapore's Channel NewsAsia or Japanese NHK World? Both of those TV networks sometimes have programs that are 'self-glorifying', dengan tujuan meningkatkan nasionalisme dan meningkatkan harga diri mereka di mata orang asing.

Negara kita ndak punya outlet media yg kuat, jadi pemberitaan ttg negara kita nasibnya ya ada di media asing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

anas_nurhafidz said:


> LPD pembangunan sudah 39,26% (ahead schedule
> 
> @humasPAL
> 
> View attachment 437798



Ini LPD yang mana lagi bung?


----------



## radialv

Var Dracon said:


> Ini LPD yang mana lagi bung?


The Next KRI 594 Makassar.Class


----------



## Bhayangkara

Var Dracon said:


> Ini LPD yang mana lagi bung?


https://lancercell.com/2017/04/28/tni-al-pesan-lpd-124-meter-pt-pal/?_e_pi_=7,PAGE_ID10,1264472094


anas_nurhafidz said:


> LPD pembangunan sudah 39,26% (ahead schedule
> 
> @humasPAL
> 
> View attachment 437798


Its building techniques seem have used a modular system just like sigma pkr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Some 346 civilian hostages in Papua released amid crossfire*
Jumat, 17 November 2017 15:13 WIB - 16 Views

Reporter: Antara





Logo LKBN ANTARA (ANTARA)

Jayapura, Papua (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian police and military personnel have released a total of 346 civilians taken hostage by the armed criminal group in Papua province amid crossfire on Friday, Papua police chief said.

"Crossfire occurred during the evacuation process, causing (some) security personnel and evacuees sustained injuries," Inspector General Boy Rafli Amar, chief of the Papua Provincial Police, said.

Amar, however, did not elaborate the number of security personnel assigned to free the hostages from the armed criminal group, that sustained injuries.

The security officers released the 346 civilians from Kimbeli kampongs, Tembagapura Sub-District, Mimika District, Papua Province.

Of the 346 hostages, 23 were children, he said, adding that the evacuation process was carried out on foot for about four hours heading to the Tembagapura police office.

According to him, the armed criminal group (KKB) kept shooting from the height during the evacuation process.

Meanwhile, Amar on Thursday demanded the KKB to release some 1,300 civilians that it had taken hostages in Banti and Kimbeli kampongs for more than two weeks.

In the meantime, the indigenous Papuans living in Banti are reluctant to be evacuated and want to remain in their villages.

Reported by Evarukdijati
(T.SYS/A/B003/B/F001) 
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## striver44

Bhayangkara said:


> https://lancercell.com/2017/04/28/tni-al-pesan-lpd-124-meter-pt-pal/?_e_pi_=7,PAGE_ID10,1264472094
> 
> Its building techniques seem have used a modular system just like sigma pkr


Sigma class influence is felt in most of indonesian made navy ships these days....just look at the superstructure of kri banda aceh,pc40,kcr 40,kri krait and tarlac class you'll find similarity with that of sigma class ships


----------



## nufix

striver44 said:


> Sigma class influence is felt in most of indonesian made navy ships these days....just look at the superstructure of kri banda aceh,pc40,kcr 40,kri krait and tarlac class you'll find similarity with that of sigma class ships



Well PT PAL has been in cooperation with the Damen guys for some time now, there must be some technological spillover, intentionally or unintentionally.


----------



## Bhayangkara

striver44 said:


> Sigma class influence is felt in most of indonesian made navy ships these days....just look at the superstructure of kri banda aceh,pc40,kcr 40,kri krait and tarlac class you'll find similarity with that of sigma class ships


Yes bro, the acquisitions of Diponegoro class has completely changed the navy's appetite in designing their latest ships which mostly refer to the sigma design.
I remember when the kri krait first appeared with such diamond shape structure and it's dubbed as a "baby sigma"


----------



## Bhayangkara

nufix said:


> Well PT PAL has been in cooperation with the Damen guys for some time now, there must be some technological spillover, intentionally or unintentionally.


Indeed, and the results of cooperation with the Damen group is, now we have mastering their technical modularity approach, which is become a technological leap for our shipbulding capabilities.


----------



## Nike

Technical AA gun and HMG TNI, H2 Browning, Triple gun hispano suiza and Zu 2 23 mm






















Another technical

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nufix

Bhayangkara said:


> Indeed, and the results of cooperation with the Damen group is, now we have mastering their technical modularity approach, which is become a technological leap for our shipbulding capabilities.



that is perhaps one of many reasons why PT PAL is able redesign existing products to suit customer's needs in no time. Take PH's LPD orders for example, it took PT PAL only 1 year from the drawing board to the launching ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Motorcycles of Indonesian Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhayangkara

nufix said:


> that is perhaps one of many reasons why PT PAL is able redesign existing products to suit customer's needs in no time. Take PH's LPD orders for example, it took PT PAL only 1 year from the drawing board to the launching ceremony.


That's true, it usually takes 3 to 4 years to build such a newly design from scratch, but in fact they able to finish it even ahead of schedule., Sure it's become a great achievement for PAL.


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Marine Corps 72nd Anniversary Parade. Credit to ARC.


























http://arcinc.id/2017/11/15/72-tahun-marinir-terus-kembangkan-otot/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## barjo

Bhayangkara said:


> Yes bro, the acquisitions of Diponegoro class has completely changed the navy's appetite in designing their latest ships which mostly refer to the sigma design.
> I remember when the kri krait first appeared with such diamond shape structure and it's dubbed as a "baby sigma"


to bad there are no sister ship for her (krait), I assumed for long time ago there will be more development from those fasarhan design


----------



## striver44

madokafc said:


> Technical AA gun and HMG TNI, H2 Browning, Triple gun hispano suiza and Zu 2 23 mm
> 
> View attachment 438010
> View attachment 438011
> View attachment 438012
> View attachment 438013
> View attachment 438014
> View attachment 438015
> 
> 
> Another technical
> 
> View attachment 438018
> View attachment 438019


Cheap,affordable and could be mass produced and deployed.....in an era of asymetric and mobile warfare, technicals are king.......but i don't know if the effectiveness on jungle terrain will fare as good as in the open desert


----------



## gondes

Photos of some soldiers involved in deliberating 347 hostages in Papua..









5 middle rank officers refused to receive promotion due to success of this operation and saying that the success of the operation belongs to their men, but failure of the operation belongs to the officers. Salute!!

https://news.detik.com/berita/d-373...050.439456614.1510463569-543752209.1504858177

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

gondes said:


> Photos of some soldiers involved in deliberating 347 hostages in Papua..
> 
> View attachment 438085
> 
> View attachment 438088
> 
> 5 middle rank officers refused to receive promotion due to success of this operation and saying that the success of the operation belongs to their men, but failure of the operation belongs to the officers. Salute!!
> 
> https://news.detik.com/berita/d-373...050.439456614.1510463569-543752209.1504858177


Ultimate leadership and warrior's mentality right there..


----------



## Bhayangkara

barjo said:


> to bad there are no sister ship for her (krait), I assumed for long time ago there will be more development from those fasarhan design


Yah, the main problems at the time was the limited budget, before finally succeeded with the appearance of clurit class 4 years later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

*Indonesian Coast Guard now Own its Biggest Patrol Boat*
Senin, 20 November 2017 13:24





TRIBUNBATAM/IAN PERTANIAN

Badan Keamanan Laut Republik Indonesia (Bakamla RI) luncurkan Kapal Patroli 110 meter dengan nama Kapal Negara (KN) Tanjung Datu 1101, di Galangan Kapal Pt Palindo Marine, Sei Binti sagulung, Senin (20/11/2017)


*TRIBUNBATAM,id. BATAM* - Badan Keamanan Laut Republik Indonesia (Bakamla RI) meluncurkan Kapal Patroli 110 meter dengan nama Kapal Negara (KN) Tanjung Datu 1101, di Galangan Kapal Pt Palindo Marine, Sei Binti sagulung, Senin (20/11/2017).

"Peluncuran kapal patroli 110 meter ini merupakan sejarah bagi Indonesia. Agar tidak dipandang sepele oleh dunia luar," kata

disamping itu peluncuran kapal ini menandakan bahwa putra-putri Indonesia mampu bersaing dengan dunia internasional dalam membangun kapal pertahanan,"kata Kepala Badan Keamanan Laut (Bakamla) Laksamana Madya Ari Soedewo,yang dibacakan Laksamana Pertama Tugas Eko Santoso Selaku Kabiro sarana dan prasarana (sarpras) Bakamla RI.

read more at :
http://batam.tribunnews.com/2017/11...l-patroli-terbesar-panjang-kapalnya-110-meter

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bunch of new patrol vessels at Palindo Marine

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Glorious...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


> Glorious...
> 
> View attachment 438109
> 
> View attachment 438110


Lovely..


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> Glorious...
> 
> View attachment 438109
> 
> View attachment 438110


Setidaknya kalau CG sebelah mau nyenggol masih bisa dilawan heheheh


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## caksakerah

anas_nurhafidz said:


> View attachment 438155



Hmmm....with a little bit extension, we already have the capability to build the real frigate...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

caksakerah said:


> Hmmm....with a little bit extension, we already have the capability to build the real frigate...



Indeed, at least the hull. This achievement should encourage navy to source their next OPV project from domestic shipyards.

Sail Sabang 2017





SS3

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*21 November 2017*



Speedboat buatan Lamongan, Jawa Timur (photo : Detik)

*Wow... TNI Pesan 22 Speedboat Made In Warga Pesisir Paciran*
Lamongan - Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) memesan 22 speedboat di Paciran, Lamongan. Bahkan, sejumlah personel dari Mabes TNI juga sudah menjajal speedboat tersebut.

Informasi yang dihimpun menyebutkan, pembuatan speedboat ini dilakukan oleh PT Luckon Arthaka Nusantara (PATRIOT BOAT) yang bekerjasama dengan PT Tri Ratna Diesel Indonesia yang berada di Desa Tunggul, Kecamatan Paciran, sedang mengerjakan 22 speedboat pesanan dari Mabes TNI. Saat ini, 22 speedboat selesai pengerjaannya. 

Komandan Koramil Paciran, Kap. Arh. Suherman membenarkan Mabes TNI memesan 22 speedboat di Lamongan. Tim Mabes TNI, terang Herman, juga sudah meninjau progres pengerjaan speedboat tersebut di Galangan Kapal Santosa Marine (Agrindo). 
"Ya memang telah dilaksanakan kunjungan tim Mabes TNI dalam rangka uji coba speedboat pesanan Mabes TNI dipimpin oleh Kepala Badan Pembekalan TNI, Brigjen Fabian Albert Embran dan karena ini acaranya BABEK TNI, jadi juga mengundang wairjen dan kadislaikad," kata Herman kepada wartawan, Kamis (16/11/2017).
Herman mengatakan, saat meninjau pengerjaan speedboat, rombongan dari Mabes TNI beserta sekitar 20 orang juga melakukan uji coba kepada 22 unit speedboat tersebut di perairan Pantai Paciran. 
"22 Speedboat yang diujicoba karena sudah selesai pengerjaannya," ungkap Herman.
Dia mengungkapkan, selain Kepala Badan Pembekalan TNI Brigjen Fabian Albert Embran dari Mabes TNI, sejumlah petinggi TNI lainnya juga turut hadir peninjauan pembuatan speedboat. Di antaranya adalah Wairjen TNI, Laksamana Muda Maheranto, Kepala Dinas Kelaikan Angkatan Darat Brigjen. Eko Erwanto dan Kolonel Armed Wiwin Sugiono.
(Detik)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Dog fight mock up between two F 16 





X Rider for TNI?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Coast Guard (BAKAMLA) new 110m Patrol Vessel KN Tanjung Datu (1101). Credit to Batampos.






https://batampos.co.id/2017/11/21/k...bakamla-dibikin-di-batam-oleh-palindo-marine/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhayangkara

mandala said:


> Indonesian Coast Guard (BAKAMLA) new 110m Patrol Vessel KN Tanjung Datu (1101). Credit to Batampos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://batampos.co.id/2017/11/21/k...bakamla-dibikin-di-batam-oleh-palindo-marine/


Maan, that's real beautiful ship!


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

caksakerah said:


> Hmmm....with a little bit extension, we already have the capability to build the real frigate...



I don't know much about shipbuilding, but is it true that the hull of the new Bakamla ship is similar to the one used by warship?


----------



## GraveDigger388

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> I don't know much about shipbuilding, but is it true that the hull of the new Bakamla ship is similar to the one used by warship?


If I remember correctly, someone here mentioned about the ship design, said it was built in such way for easy conversion into Navy warship.


----------



## Bhayangkara

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> I don't know much about shipbuilding, but is it true that the hull of the new Bakamla ship is similar to the one used by warship?


If that means is similar in terms of dimensions and design, I'm guess not., since the tni-al does not operates warship with 110m in size just like a new bakamla's ship. And this is pure indigenous designs made by palindo marine, but perhaps, there's some parts of the pkr's hull design being applied to these vessel.

So far that's only a PC-40 which share a similar hulls both for bakamla and tni-al.. Just my thought anyway.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia’s Pindad issues notes to support expansion*
*Jon Grevatt* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
21 November 2017
Indonesian defence company PT Pindad has issued a medium-term note (MTN) programme to support its industrial expansion.

The company said on 20 November that the programme is worth IDR1 trillion (USD74 million), with the notes maturing after three years. PT Pindad said the funds generated through the issuance would be directed to boosting “business development projects” in both defence and commercial manufacturing sectors.

“The MTN fund will be used for additional working capital as PT Pindad looks to secure contracts from the Indonesian Ministry of Defence and the TNI [Indonesian Armed Forces] as well as various industrial product contracts,” said a company press release.
http://www.janes.com/article/75844/indonesia-s-pindad-issues-notes-to-support-expansion

TNI AL will acquire Over the horizon radar as part of their AAD/SEAD enhanced capabilities programme this will be combined with series of locally made coastal surveillance radar system made by PT infra RCS to detect and giving early warning for the Navy so they can quickly giving respons to any potential problems coming from hostile entities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

GraveDigger388 said:


> If I remember correctly, someone here mentioned about the ship design, said it was built in such way for easy conversion into Navy warship.





Bhayangkara said:


> If that means is similar in terms of dimensions and design, I'm guess not., since the tni-al does not operates warship with 110m in size just like a new bakamla's ship. And this is pure indigenous designs made by palindo marine, but perhaps, there's some parts of the pkr's hull design being applied to these vessel.
> 
> So far that's only a PC-40 which share a similar hulls both for bakamla and tni-al.. Just my thought anyway.



We can already make much bigger ships than this Bakamla cutter. What I mean is whether the grade of the hull is similar to the one used by PKR?


----------



## Nike

*CLEAR COASTS FOR INDONESIA*
Speaking during the Defence and Security Exhibition held in Bangkok between 6th to 9th November, officials from Infra RCS disclosed to MONS that the firm has completed the development of its Infra S-band (2.3 gigahertz/GHz to 2.5GHz/2.7GHz to 3.7GHz) coastal surveillance radar.

Offering an instrumented range of up to 40 nautical miles (74.1km) the radar uses frequency modulated continuous wave architecture providing up to ten watts of output power. Company officials continued that the radar had been developed to the prototype stage, and it was now awaiting a formal requirement from the Indonesian Navy to roll out the radar across a number of locations throughout the Indonesian archipelago.

If and when the navy takes the decision to procure the radar, the company is confident that it could commence deliveries and installation around the country within the next five years. The firm added that the navy was planning to use the coastal surveillance radar in conjunction with an Over The Horizon (OTH) coastal surveillance radar which the navy could procure in the next five years. However, local sources tell MONS that the navy has yet to decide on the model of OTH radar that it may acquire.

http://www.monch.com/mpg/news/c5i/2282-clear-coasts-for-indonesia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

More pics of Indonesian Coast Guard (BAKAMLA) new Patrol Vessel KN Tanjung Datu (1101). Credit to Tribun news.






















http://m.tribunnews.com/images/regional/view/1727310/bakamla-luncurkan-kapal-patroli-terbesarnya

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> I don't know much about shipbuilding, but is it true that the hull of the new Bakamla ship is similar to the one used by warship?





GraveDigger388 said:


> If I remember correctly, someone here mentioned about the ship design, said it was built in such way for easy conversion into Navy warship.



"On the ship we also prepared the launch pad of the missile, if in a state of emergency war can be used, because indonesian coast guard are part of the reserve defense component," said Dicky, Jakarta, Wednesday (10/2/2016).

He explained that the placement of defense equipment on board Bakamla is in accordance with the rules of the Minister of Defense (Minister of Defense) No. 7 of 2010 on guidelines for licensing, supervision and control of standard military weapons outside the Ministry of Defense and TNI.

"Because we are in reserve component category, it is prepared in case of war, so we have nuclear, shoot and SAR training," he explained.

He added that in the Medium Term Development Plan (RPJM) 2015-2019 Bakamla target has 30 ships. Details, the ship size of 16 meters as many as 14 units. Ship size 80 meters as many as 10 units and ship 110 meters as many as four units. "Currently we only have six ships, the rest is still in the procurement process," he said.

quoted from last year news
https://nasional.sindonews.com/read...akamla-dilengkapi-kemampuan-tempur-1455103376

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> We can already make much bigger ships than this Bakamla cutter. What I mean is whether the grade of the hull is similar to the one used by PKR?


as long as i know the steel grade is deferent in every ship, depends on where the ship is build, like in the east or the west steel. But much deferentiate betwen cutter and warship is the engine and compartement, steel grade is not major point since many shhipbuild not use steel as material like the sweden did. commercial steel grade much used in shipbuilding for suport and replenishment ship, higher grade used for higher stres ship, such us able to withstand for particular sea state or dept for sub, or wintstand for strike or hazard chemical such us nuclear etc 

is much more like stanag, a level of protection but its no determine what material should be used, steel grade much only used as commercial series code

cmiiw

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bennedict

Women Corps of TNI

According to 2007 figures, there are (est) 104.000 women personnel across different armed forces' branch. The role of women in TNI is diverse, from administrative duties, medic, even as pilot, naval sailor, armoured vehicle operator, and as special forces commandos.

Contrary to western 'reports', TNI is quite tolerant about women's role, there are many women in TNI who manages to reach high-ranking positions.













(Source:http://www.tni.mil.id/view-4932-jumlah-prajurit-wanita-tni-belum-ideal.html)



Svantana said:


> "On the ship we also prepared the launch pad of the missile, if in a state of emergency war can be used, because indonesian coast guard are part of the reserve defense component," said Dicky, Jakarta, Wednesday (10/2/2016).
> 
> He explained that the placement of defense equipment on board Bakamla is in accordance with the rules of the Minister of Defense (Minister of Defense) No. 7 of 2010 on guidelines for licensing, supervision and control of standard military weapons outside the Ministry of Defense and TNI.
> 
> "Because we are in reserve component category, it is prepared in case of war, so we have nuclear, shoot and SAR training," he explained.
> 
> He added that in the Medium Term Development Plan (RPJM) 2015-2019 Bakamla target has 30 ships. Details, the ship size of 16 meters as many as 14 units. Ship size 80 meters as many as 10 units and ship 110 meters as many as four units. "Currently we only have six ships, the rest is still in the procurement process," he said.
> 
> quoted from last year news
> https://nasional.sindonews.com/read...akamla-dilengkapi-kemampuan-tempur-1455103376


Should've make it sixteen 80m's and ten units of 110 meter's, remember that China's CG is not only our main focus, but there are Viet' CG and Pinoys as well. the Viets had some large CG vessels, while pinoy got themselves ten units of 90m vessels for free after begging from Japan

Both Viet and China has already backing their fishermens to illegaly fish in our waters, might be pinoys would try to act tough too, who knows.


----------



## Bhayangkara

barjo said:


> as long as i know the steel grade is deferent in every ship, depends on where the ship is build, like in the east or the west steel. But much deferentiate betwen cutter and warship is the engine and compartement, steel grade is not major point since many shhipbuild not use steel as material like the sweden did. commercial steel grade much used in shipbuilding for suport and replenishment ship, higher grade used for higher stres ship, such us able to withstand for particular sea state or dept for sub, or wintstand for strike or hazard chemical such us nuclear etc
> 
> is much more like stanag, a level of protection but its no determine what material should be used, steel grade much only used as commercial series code
> 
> cmiiw



You have a better explanation on that bro, thanks..



Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> We can already make much bigger ships than this Bakamla cutter. What I mean is whether the grade of the hull is similar to the one used by PKR?


By the way, in addition to the differences regarding to the materials they've used such as the marine grade stainless steel which also divided into various levels of their quality, just like @barjo has mentioned. The hull construction of warships are usually more complex since there are additional sensors and devices installed into the hull likes the sonar system and so on..

But sure, we also can use these 110m ship's hull as a base of frigate development as an alternatives way with a more affordable price (IMO)..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## caksakerah

barjo said:


> as long as i know the steel grade is deferent in every ship, depends on where the ship is build, like in the east or the west steel. But much deferentiate betwen cutter and warship is the engine and compartement, steel grade is not major point since many shhipbuild not use steel as material like the sweden did. commercial steel grade much used in shipbuilding for suport and replenishment ship, higher grade used for higher stres ship, such us able to withstand for particular sea state or dept for sub, or wintstand for strike or hazard chemical such us nuclear etc
> 
> is much more like stanag, a level of protection but its no determine what material should be used, steel grade much only used as commercial series code
> 
> cmiiw



In addition....

Modern commercial vessel is already designed to face most extreme environmental challenges, i.e. offshore supply vessel esp. in north sea. Moreover, commercial shipowners prefer to have their assets on sailing to make more money rather stay in a port idle and costly. In this case, in term of hull design, both modern commercial vessel and naval vessel may have share the same capability, durability and specifications. 

Naval ship may need additional dynamic load calculations during weapons firing. If most of the case of firing are performed in the less harsh sea condition, then it might already be covered inside basic hull calculations.

For the 110 bakamla ship, I do believe that it is already adopting the similar design approach with naval ship, whereas it can be equipped with weapons in the future.

Just 10 cents and cmiiw....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SIM.Inc

*BALANCING MILITARY AND COMMERCIAL STANDARDS*
Standardisation apart, the quality and competitiveness of the Naval Patrol series are further enhanced by Royal Schelde's vast experience in applying a clever mix of commercial and military standards and specifications, which it has built up in Royal Netherlands Navy innovative programs since the late eighties.
The four Royal Netherlands Navy Air Defence Command Frigates are designed and built by Royal Schelde using navalised commercial equipment and techniques made suitable for naval application. Yet these Frigates meet the most demanding operational and technical requirements. This approach is now projected onto the Schelde Naval Patrol vessels and allows the customer to make a balanced selection of commercial and/or military standards and specifications, that matches his operational requirements.

Salah satu ide yang tengah di terapkan jagad perkapalan indonesia. Di dapatkan melalui pembelajaran saat Indonesia mengakusisi frigate sigma. Jadi pointnya adalah concept "sigma" ini menawarkan banyak kemudahan dalam setiap kebutuhan. Baik untuk sipil ataupun militer. Kalau di tanya tentang konversi saat di butihkan, jawabannya tentu saja bisa. Karena compartmentnya tidak memerlukan banyak modifikasi sejak design ini telah di siapkan untuk pasar militer dan sipil.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Bugs

What a stunning new BAKAMLA CG vessel. I agree with @Bennedict that we should have 10 of them instead of just four.


barjo said:


> as long as i know the steel grade is deferent in every ship, depends on where the ship is build, like in the east or the west steel. But much deferentiate betwen cutter and warship is the engine and compartement, steel grade is not major point since many shhipbuild not use steel as material like the sweden did. commercial steel grade much used in shipbuilding for suport and replenishment ship, higher grade used for higher stres ship, such us able to withstand for particular sea state or dept for sub, or wintstand for strike or hazard chemical such us nuclear etc
> 
> is much more like stanag, a level of protection but its no determine what material should be used, steel grade much only used as commercial series code
> 
> cmiiw





Bhayangkara said:


> You have a better explanation on that bro, thanks..
> 
> 
> By the way, in addition to the differences regarding to the materials they've used such as the marine grade stainless steel which also divided into various levels of their quality, just like @barjo has mentioned. The hull construction of warships are usually more complex since there are additional sensors and devices installed into the hull likes the sonar system and so on..
> 
> But sure, we also can use these 110m ship's hull as a base of frigate development as an alternatives way with a more affordable price (IMO)..





caksakerah said:


> In addition....
> 
> Modern commercial vessel is already designed to face most extreme environmental challenges, i.e. offshore supply vessel esp. in north sea. Moreover, commercial shipowners prefer to have their assets on sailing to make more money rather stay in a port idle and costly. In this case, in term of hull design, both modern commercial vessel and naval vessel may have share the same capability, durability and specifications.
> 
> Naval ship may need additional dynamic load calculations during weapons firing. If most of the case of firing are performed in the less harsh sea condition, then it might already be covered inside basic hull calculations.
> 
> For the 110 bakamla ship, I do believe that it is already adopting the similar design approach with naval ship, whereas it can be equipped with weapons in the future.
> 
> Just 10 cents and cmiiw....





SIM.Inc said:


> *BALANCING MILITARY AND COMMERCIAL STANDARDS*
> Standardisation apart, the quality and competitiveness of the Naval Patrol series are further enhanced by Royal Schelde's vast experience in applying a clever mix of commercial and military standards and specifications, which it has built up in Royal Netherlands Navy innovative programs since the late eighties.
> The four Royal Netherlands Navy Air Defence Command Frigates are designed and built by Royal Schelde using navalised commercial equipment and techniques made suitable for naval application. Yet these Frigates meet the most demanding operational and technical requirements. This approach is now projected onto the Schelde Naval Patrol vessels and allows the customer to make a balanced selection of commercial and/or military standards and specifications, that matches his operational requirements.
> 
> Salah satu ide yang tengah di terapkan jagad perkapalan indonesia. Di dapatkan melalui pembelajaran saat Indonesia mengakusisi frigate sigma. Jadi pointnya adalah concept "sigma" ini menawarkan banyak kemudahan dalam setiap kebutuhan. Baik untuk sipil ataupun militer. Kalau di tanya tentang konversi saat di butihkan, jawabannya tentu saja bisa. Karena compartmentnya tidak memerlukan banyak modifikasi sejak design ini telah di siapkan untuk pasar militer dan sipil.



You boy are very informative about this. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Coast Guard (BAKAMLA) new 80 meters OPV designed by TERAFULK Ship Design and to be built by PT Citra Shipyard.

*The Arrival of General Manager of PT Citra Shipyard*






Terafulk Ship Design gain the trust in the design of OPV 80M Patrol Vessel belongs to Indonesia Coast Guard (Bakamla). Thursday, 5 October 2017, Terafulk was honored the arrival of General Manager of PT Citra Shipyard, Mr. Abi, the Shipyard who won a tender for Bakamla project.

An opportunity as well as a new challenge for Terafulk engineer to make the design of OPV Patrol Vessel using International Association Classification Societies.

On this occasion, Mr. Abi hopes Terafulk can provide the best design as the work of nation that will later be shown to the Government and neighboring countries.

http://www.terafulk.com/index.php?r=news&id=20

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

The 50th ASEAN anniversary fleet review

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhayangkara

Star Bugs said:


> You boy are very informative about this. Thanks.


Berhubung kita gak bisa ikut berkontribusi lewat gambar ataupun update berita, jadinya cuma bisa ikut kontribusi lewat komen meskipun cm pas-pasan


----------



## Svantana

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram












        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

INDONESIAN MARINE CORPS

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram






        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GraveDigger388

Svantana said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Gorgeous boat


----------



## Svantana

GraveDigger388 said:


> Gorgeous boat


Indeed, hope CG order not just 2 of them.



Bhayangkara said:


> Berhubung kita gak bisa ikut berkontribusi lewat gambar ataupun update berita, jadinya cuma bisa ikut kontribusi lewat komen meskipun cm pas-pasan


yang penting rame om 

*Meanwhile in the central African republic*

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

That kontainer, Anzac di BPN

@imf

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

SS3 Pindad

Spesifikasi teknis SS3 :

- Kaliber: 7,62 x 51 mm
- Panjang: Popor rentang - 1080 - 1150 mm, Popor terlipat - 836 mm
- Panjang laras: 500 mm
- Sistem kerja: gas operated
- Sistem penguncian: putar
- Jumlah & arah galangan: 6 buah dan ke kanan
- Mode penembakan: aman, tunggal, dan otomatis penuh
- Mode pengamanan: tuas pengatus tembak
- Alat bidik mekanik: fip up
- Kecepatan tembak: 720 - 760 peluru per menit
- Kapasitas magasin: 30 butir
- Kemampuan tembak efektif: 400 meter (mekanik) dan 800 meter (optikal)
*
Other than the PINDAD their is another I think private Indonesian defense company which produces Assault Rifles and also Sniper Guns can any one tell me the name of that company and its website*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

Zarvan said:


> SS3 Pindad
> 
> Spesifikasi teknis SS3 :
> 
> - Kaliber: 7,62 x 51 mm
> - Panjang: Popor rentang - 1080 - 1150 mm, Popor terlipat - 836 mm
> - Panjang laras: 500 mm
> - Sistem kerja: gas operated
> - Sistem penguncian: putar
> - Jumlah & arah galangan: 6 buah dan ke kanan
> - Mode penembakan: aman, tunggal, dan otomatis penuh
> - Mode pengamanan: tuas pengatus tembak
> - Alat bidik mekanik: fip up
> - Kecepatan tembak: 720 - 760 peluru per menit
> - Kapasitas magasin: 30 butir
> - Kemampuan tembak efektif: 400 meter (mekanik) dan 800 meter (optikal)
> *
> Other than the PINDAD their is another I think private Indonesian defense company which produces Assault Rifles and also Sniper Guns can any one tell me the name of that company and its website*


Komodo Armament

http://komodoarmament.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

GraveDigger388 said:


> Komodo Armament
> 
> http://komodoarmament.com


They seem to make good assault rifles How many of their assault rifles are being used by forces I mean Indonesian forces


----------



## Star Bugs

Bhayangkara said:


> Berhubung kita gak bisa ikut berkontribusi lewat gambar ataupun update berita, jadinya cuma bisa ikut kontribusi lewat komen meskipun cm pas-pasan



Komen bermutu sama bagusnya kayak gambar ato berita. Daripada komen kelas cendol kayak punya gua.


----------



## Nike

Sea Platforms
*Quest for combatants: Indonesia mulls options for follow-on to first pair of SIGMA 10514 frigates*
*Ridzwan Rahmat* - IHS Jane's Navy International
22 November 2017
*The Indonesian Navy is acquiring more frigates as part of its fleet recapitalisation and is currently considering a number of options. Ridzwan Rahmat looks at the programme and explains why the operator could eventually end up with frigates from different countries and shipbuilders*
In late October Indonesia took delivery of its second Martadinata (SIGMA 10514)-class frigate. The vessel, named KRI _I_ _Gusti Ngurah Rai_ (332), was handed over by state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL in Surabaya. It was assembled using modules manufactured in the Netherlands and Surabaya.

Raden Eddy Martadinata , seen here during its sea trials. (Damen)" style="-x-ignore: 1">First-of-class KRI <I>Raden Eddy Martadinata</I> , seen here during its sea trials. (Damen)

_I Gusti Ngurah Rai_ is the second SIGMA 10514 platform to be built under this arrangement, which was intended to transfer more complex shipbuilding expertise from Dutch shipbuilder Damen to the local industry under the Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) programme.




To read the full article, Client Login
(126 of 1498 words)
http://www.janes.com/article/75892/...llow-on-to-first-pair-of-sigma-10514-frigates

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gondes

madokafc said:


> Sea Platforms
> *Quest for combatants: Indonesia mulls options for follow-on to first pair of SIGMA 10514 frigates*
> *Ridzwan Rahmat* - IHS Jane's Navy International
> 22 November 2017
> *The Indonesian Navy is acquiring more frigates as part of its fleet recapitalisation and is currently considering a number of options. Ridzwan Rahmat looks at the programme and explains why the operator could eventually end up with frigates from different countries and shipbuilders*
> In late October Indonesia took delivery of its second Martadinata (SIGMA 10514)-class frigate. The vessel, named KRI _I_ _Gusti Ngurah Rai_ (332), was handed over by state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL in Surabaya. It was assembled using modules manufactured in the Netherlands and Surabaya.
> 
> Raden Eddy Martadinata , seen here during its sea trials. (Damen)" style="-x-ignore: 1">First-of-class KRI <I>Raden Eddy Martadinata</I> , seen here during its sea trials. (Damen)
> 
> _I Gusti Ngurah Rai_ is the second SIGMA 10514 platform to be built under this arrangement, which was intended to transfer more complex shipbuilding expertise from Dutch shipbuilder Damen to the local industry under the Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) programme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To read the full article, Client Login
> (126 of 1498 words)
> http://www.janes.com/article/75892/...llow-on-to-first-pair-of-sigma-10514-frigates



Vote for Iver Huitfeltd class


----------



## Svantana

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SIM.Inc

Svantana said:


> View attachment 438695
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


 holy moly.. we embracce them.. again.......


----------



## Bhayangkara

Star Bugs said:


> Komen bermutu sama bagusnya kayak gambar ato berita. Daripada komen kelas cendol kayak punya gua.


Gak Ppa, klo kata @Svantana yg penting rame 


gondes said:


> Vote for Iver Huitfeltd class


IIRC, in the previous naval revision programs there were a $750 mill budget allocation for the multi-missions frigate acquisition project, so the Iver seems to be a strong candidates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Combined Singapore-Indonesia troops and tanks capture urban area in flagship exercise*



*SAFKAR INDOPURA 2017*

*Leopard 2SG Main Battle Tanks, jointly operated by soldiers from both the SAF and TNI-AD, entering the combat zone, during Exercise Safkar Indopura, on Nov 20, 2017. [ST PHOTO: LIM YAOHUI]●*

*U*nder heavy enemy fire, more than 400 Singapore and Indonesian troops fought together, storming and capturing a series of buildings in quick succession, clearing the area for two Leopard tanks to roll in.

The combined field battalion exercise at Murai Urban Training Facility near Lim Chu Kang on Monday (Nov 20) was the culmination of the annual flagship exercise between the two infantries.

Four Leopard Main Battle Tanks took part for the first time in this year's Exercise Safkar Indopura, marking a deepening of defence cooperation between both sides. These tanks added to the complexity of the mission, and allowed the crew from different armies to exchange knowledge.

They included two that were operated by combined crews of four men each. Exercise Safkar Indopura, held annually since 1989, began on Nov 13 this year.



*TNI-AD infantrymen charging through the smoke during an assault on urban objectives, as part of Exercise Safkar Indopura, on Nov 20, 2017. [ST PHOTO: LIM YAOHUI]*

To mark 50 years of bilateral relations between the two countries this year, a combined jump from 3,000m, with two lead jumpers, each carrying his national flag, was planned for the exercise's closing ceremony, but was cancelled as dark clouds formed.

Despite the gloomy weather, the ceremony, officiated by Chief of Army Melvyn Ong and TNI-AD Chief of Staff Mulyono, carried on, with the troops forming the number "50" on parade.



*A mixed squad of Singapore Army (right) and TNI-AD soldiers storming a building during Exercise Safkar Indopura, on Nov 20, 2017. [ST PHOTO: LIM YAOHUI]*

Calling the exercise the "cornerstone of the interactions between TNI-AD and the Singapore Army", Major-General Ong said the frequent bilateral interactions over the past 50 years have shown a high level of mutual trust between both countries.

He added: "This is not a relationship of chance. It's only through the willingness and initiative of both nations that we are able to take a long-term approach and work towards achieving our collective goals."

To demonstrate the close defence cooperation between the two armies, the troops fought alongside each other under a combined headquarters helmed by two exercise directors - one from each side.

A total of 474 infantry and armour soldiers were involved in Safkar Indopura this year - 300 personnel from the Singapore Army and 174 from the TNI-AD.



*The Singapore Army and TNI-AD soldiers forming the number “50” during the closing ceremony of Exercise Safkar Indopura to commemorate 50 years of bilateral relations between Singapore and Indonesia at the Murai Urban Training Facility on Monday (Nov 20). [PHOTO: MINDEF]*

Other than the field exercise, planning exercises, urban operations training and live-firing were also conducted.

Maj-Gen Ong noted that it was the first time Singapore had trained with soldiers from a foreign military in a leopard tank, adding that it was a clear indication of the mutual trust and understanding both sides have developed over the years.

Major Medi Haryo Wibowo, 38, commanding officer of TNI-AD's 312th Infantry Battalion, said: "The exercise was excellent because our troops from both armies can share knowledge, and have mutual respect and understanding."

On his experience training with the Indonesians, section commander 3SG Muhammad Abdul Rahman, 19, said: "_I was very impressed by their aggressiveness in battle. Some of them really shouted and made sure that every one of their men knew what to do - I could hear the shouts from far away."_

* ★ Straitstimes 
*



gondes said:


> Vote for Iver Huitfeltd class





Bhayangkara said:


> Gak Ppa, klo kata @Svantana yg penting rame
> 
> IIRC, in the previous naval revision programs there were a $750 mill budget allocation for the multi-missions frigate acquisition project, so the Iver seems to be a strong candidates.



Not so fast, there is another contender, like daewoo and Damen with their enlarger Sigma or even variant of De Zeven Provincien. 

And this news kinda giving you clue about many possibilities..... 

*PT PAL JALIN KERJASAMA DENGAN POSCO DAEWOO CORPORATION*
22 NOVEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT


PT PAL INDONESIA (Persero) menjalin kerjasama dengan Posco Daewoo Corporation (PDC) untuk mendukung pembiayaan terhadap proyek-proyek kedepan. Budiman Saleh selaku Direktur Utama PT PAL INDONESIA (Persero) dan Kim Dae Young General Manager PDC menandatangani Momorandum of Agreement (MoA), Kamis Pagi (16/11). Disaksikan oleh perwakilan kedua belah pihak manajemen, penandatanganan MoA ini dilakukan secara lancar.

Kesepahaman antar 2 perusahaan atau Business to Business (B2B) untuk mendukung pendanaan proyek-proyek yang akan dikerjakan oleh PT PAL INDONESIA (Persero) guna mempersiapkan kelanjutan atas proyek proyek yang akan datang. Saat ini (Nopember 2017) Kapabilitas Fabrikasi dan Assembly yang sedang digunakan baru mencapai sekitar 30% dari total kemampuan.

Budiman Saleh menuturkan perjanjian kerja sama yang dilakukan dengan PDC untuk pembiayaan sejumlah proyek di PT PAL INDONESIA (Persero). “Perjanjian B2B ini merupakah salah satu langkah kita dalam melebarkan sayap untuk peningkatan produktivitas” jelasnya.

Kim Dae Young mengungkapkan kegembiraannya atas terjalinnya kerjasama antar 2 negara, khusunya PT PAL INDONESIA (Persero) dengan Posco Daewoo Corporation (PDC). “Perjanjian kerjasama ini akan menjadi awal bagi kami untuk terus mendukung PT PAL INDONESIA (Persero) dalam meningkatkan kapasitas produksinya baik kapal maupun non-kapal kedepan” imbuhnya. Kemampuan PDC dalam mendukung produktivitas PT PAL INDONESIA (Persero) melalui penyuplai beberapa komponen untuk produk dengan kualias dan teknologi tinggi. Sehingga secara financial kemampuan PT PAL INDONESIA untuk mendukung project-project ke depan tidak perlu diragukan lagi.

_Photo : Budiman Saleh selaku Direktur Utama PT PAL INDONESIA (Persero) dan Kim Dae Young General Manager PDC menunjukkan Momorandum of Agreement (MoA), Kamis Pagi (16/11). (PT PAL)_

_Sumber : Pen PT PAL_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*At Dubai air show, air version of BrahMos missile find takers*
By Mihir Mishra,ET Bureau | Nov 16, 2017, 02.54PM IST

aPlus





The cruise missile is better in velocity, flight range, and seeker range by three times and nine times by kill energy when compared to popular subsonic missiles in the word.
As BrahMos debuted at the Dubai Air Show, it received interest from various countries for its yet-to-be-launched air version of BrahMos missiles, which is likely to take its first flight next month, officials said. 

“At this show, we have met number of countries and seen interests from Brazil, Indonesia and from Kazakhstan. The interest has primarily been in the air version of the Brahmos missile that is going take first flight next month,” said Praveen Pathak, GM (market promotion and exports) at BrahMos Aerospace, which produces the missiles. 
Pathak further said that the company sees a lot of market for missiles in Middle East and Southeast Asia. 

HAL and BrahMos Aerospace for the last few years were working on integrating the BrahMos missiles on two Sukhois for flight trials, which is likely to happen next month. Reportedly, about 42 Sukhoi fighters will eventually be armed with BrahMos missiles once tests on air version of these missiles are successful. 

Pathak added that the company expects orders from the Russian Navy too, which has Sukhoi in its fleet of aircraft, once the air version is. 


BrahMos, a joint venture between Russia’s NPO Mashinostroeyenia and the Defence Research and Development Organisation of India, is a short-range ramjet supersonic cruise missile that can be launched from submarines, ships, aircraft or land. 

.....

https://m.economictimes.com/default_pwa.cms?article=61671117

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

SOUTHEAST ASIADEFENSE
*Indonesia boosts its air and sea denial capabilities*
By EMANUELE SCIMIANOVEMBER 20, 2017 7:14 PM (UTC+8)

Indonesia was reported to be among the countries that expressed interest in the Indo-Russian BrahMos supersonic cruise missile at the recent Dubai Air Show. Under its Minimum Essential Force program, Jakarta aims to improve air and sea denial capacities, with a primary focus on anti-ship and anti-submarine warfare in coastal waters.

The Indonesian military expansion is coming amid escalating tensions with China over a contested area around the Natuna Islands, which belong to the Southeast Asian country.

The dailyReport
Must-reads from across Asia - directly to your inbox
Missiles, frigates and subs

Jakarta’s arsenal of anti-ship missiles is already quite robust. It includes the French MM-38 and MM-40 Exocet, the Russian SSC-3 Styx and SS-N-26 Yakhont, and the Chinese C-802. BrahMos would be a pretty notable addition to Indonesia’s missile forces, as it is one of the world’s fastest anti-ship and land-attack cruise projectiles.

BrahMos can be fired from ships, submarines and ground-based platforms. A variant for the Su-30 MKI fighter is set to be tested for the first time, according to Indian media reports.

Frigates and submarines are the other two pillars of Indonesia’s planned sea denial architecture

Frigates and submarines are the other two pillars of Indonesia’s planned sea denial architecture. On October 30, the second of two Sigma 10514 PKR guided-missile frigates was delivered to Jakarta by local shipbuilder PT Pal and Dutch defense contractor Damen. The Sigma 10514 PKR frigate is a multi-role vessel that can be used for patrol missions in the country’s economic exclusive zone (EEZ), as well as for anti-air, anti-surface and anti-submarine warfare and maritime security.

The Indonesian navy has also delayed the decommissioning of its Ahmad Yani-class frigates. A number of them will be sent to the Natuna Sea before the deployment of Sigma 10514 PKR frigates is completed.

As well, Indonesia received a Type 209 Chang Bogo-class attack submarine in August. The first of three vessels ordered in 2011, it was built by South Korean defense firm DSME. Jakarta plans to construct a fleet of 10 to 12 multipurpose submarines capable of operating in shallow (“green”) and blue waters alike.

As far as air defense is concerned, Indonesia recently finalized the acquisition of a complete NASAMS medium-range air defense system from Norwegian manufacturer Kongsberg. The ground-based platform will have to be equipped with US-made Raytheon AIM-120 missiles.

Indonesia currently relies on short-range surface-to-air missiles like the Swiss-manufactured Oerlikon Skyshield system. NASAMS will be deployed to protect the country’s capital city, but it could also be stationed to defend military installations on the Natuna islands.

Changing posture

Indonesia is an archipelago nation of about 18,000 islands. In July, Jakarta renamed the northern portion of its EEZ in the South China Sea as “North Natuna Sea.” This move drew a harsh response from Beijing, which disputes Indonesian claims to the waters surrounding the Natuna Islands.

The Natunas do not fall within China’s “Nine Dash Line,” which delineates the Asian giant’s claims to the South China Sea. However, Beijing lays claim to waters north of these Indonesian islands. The area is a rich fishing ground and is believed to have abundant oil and natural gas reserves.

To counter Chinese territorial demands, the Indonesian government is building up air and naval facilities on the Natuna Islands. Last year, Indonesian Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said his country would ramp up defenses around the Natunas by deploying warships, F-16 fighters, surface-to-air missiles, drones and a radar. In support of military activities on the Natunas, the Indonesian air force has also proposed developing an air base on Batam island, 20 kilometers off Singapore’s southern coast.

Susi Pudjiastuti, Indonesia’s maritime affairs and fisheries minister, said last month that her country would have to reinforce naval defenses against illegal fishing by foreign-flagged ships. Poaching cases in Natuna waters have multiplied in recent years. Notably, the constant presence of Chinese fishing boats, supported by their country’s coast guard, has strained relations between Indonesia and the Asian powerhouse – Jakarta and Beijing had three naval skirmishes last year.

Indonesia has maintained a low profile in the South China Sea until recently. Now, while Vietnam and the Philippines have softened their opposition to Chinese territorial demands (which have also been rejected by an international tribunal), Jakarta has become more assertive in safeguarding its maritime interests.

The Indonesian military build-up in the region bordering the South China Sea can be viewed mostly as geopolitical posturing. Jakarta wants to send a message to Beijing that it will defend its sovereign rights. But only strategic cooperation with regional and non-regional actors wary of China’s military expansion will give teeth to Jakarta to face Chinese pressure on the (North) Natuna Sea.
http://www.atimes.com/indonesia-boosts-air-sea-denial-capabilities/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhayangkara

madokafc said:


> Not so fast, there is another contender, like daewoo and Damen with their enlarger Sigma or even variant of De Zeven Provincien.
> 
> And this news kinda giving you clue about many possibilities.....
> 
> [/I]


Oh my, so it becomes more competitive than I expected. Iver and De Zeven?? both are a great packages that no one can denied. And for Daewoo, I have no idea what are the products they've to offer, any clue miss ?

Anyway, this is just light overview about their products:
> Damen Sigma-11516 Frigate





So far there's only these concept for the enlarged of sigma design, but given to their modular system applied, so it's quite possible to be easier converted onto 130 meters and around.

> De Zeven Provincien Frigate Variant




Perhaps it is one of her variant. With the I-mast 500 integrated sensor and systems instead the combos of APAR & Smart-L radar, seems it to be a more affordable in price than the original one.

> Iver Huitfeldt Class Frigate




Honestly, this is the one that offers the best bang for the buck in its class. Despite its size which not that big, but has offer the capability as big as destroyers. Especially to its radar and sensors which can covers a large area coupled with the ESSM and SM-2 Standard missiles configuration, I think it's enough to make it a highly capable for air-defence role.

But if considered that we are not a member of nato or their closest ally, seems it would be difficult to get such SM-2 missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) is showcasing its KDDX Destroyer project for the first time outside South Korea At Indo Defence 2014, the international defence exhibition currently held in Jakarta. Navy Recognition gathered the latest details on the future Republic of Korea Navy (ROK Navy) Destroyer.






According to a DSME representative at Indo Defence, the KDDX is being developped as a smaller, more compact and more stealthy follow on to the AEGIS KDX-III destroyers. The main requirements from the ROK Navy are lower maintenance and operating costs than KDX-III, which are based on the U.S. Navy's Burke class destroyers.





_Detailed view of the KDDX radar mast at Indo Defence 2014_

Based on the model (and confirmed by two DSME representatives at Indo Defence), the KDDX will be fitted with 16x SSM-700K Haeseong (C-Star) Anti-ship Missile launchers, 48x vertical launch systems at the bow (MK41 from Lockheed Martin or some Korean VLS under development by Doosan) for surface to air missiles, 16x larger K-VLS back aft. This could not be confirmed at Indo Defence, but _Navy Recognition _believes these larger K-VLS will be used to store and launch LIG Nex1's Hyunmoo-3C land attack cruise missiles with a range of about 1,500 km. There are speculations in South Korea that there will also be an anti-ship version of the Hyunmoo missile. A Phalanx CIWS is fitted on top of the dual helicopter hangar.

For anti-submarine warfare, the class is expected to be fitted with bow and towed array sonars, and with torpedo launcher as well as K-ASROC (for Anti-Submarine ROCket).

KDDX will be fitted with Lockheed Martin's AEGIS SPY-1 radar or some equivalent, possibly a similar AESA phased array radar from Samsung-Thales, on an integrated mast to reduce radar cross section.






KDDX will have a crew of about 180 sailors. We were told the propulsion system will be CODAG (Combined Diesel and Gas) but that many of the subsystems and peripheral equipment will be selected at a much later date.

Displacement of the class is set to be about 8,000 tons, length 155 meters, breadth 18.8 meters and draft 9.5 meters.

*****
Above article by Navy Recognition.

http://www.navyrecognition.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2160
Had been appeared at Indodofense




Bhayangkara said:


> Oh my, so it becomes more competitive than I expected. Iver and De Zeven?? both are a great packages that no one can denied. And for Daewoo, I have no idea what are the products they've to offer, any clue miss ?
> 
> Anyway, this is just light overview about their products:
> > Damen Sigma-11516 Frigate
> View attachment 438828
> 
> So far there's only these concept for the enlarged of sigma design, but given to their modular system applied, so it's quite possible to be easier converted onto 130 meters and around.
> 
> > De Zeven Provincien Frigate Variant
> View attachment 438829
> 
> Perhaps it is one of her variant. With the I-mast 500 integrated sensor and systems instead the combos of APAR & Smart-L radar, seems it to be a more affordable in price than the original one.
> 
> > Iver Huitfeldt Class Frigate
> View attachment 438830
> 
> Honestly, this is the one that offers the best bang for the buck in its class. Despite its size which not that big, but has offer the capability as big as destroyers. Especially to its radar and sensors which can covers a large area coupled with the ESSM and SM-2 Standard missiles configuration, I think it's enough to make it a highly capable for air-defence role.
> 
> But if considered that we are not a member of nato or their closest ally, seems it would be difficult to get such SM-2 missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

Bhayangkara said:


> Oh my, so it becomes more competitive than I expected. Iver and De Zeven?? both are a great packages that no one can denied. And for Daewoo, I have no idea what are the products they've to offer, any clue miss ?
> 
> Anyway, this is just light overview about their products:
> > Damen Sigma-11516 Frigate
> View attachment 438828
> 
> So far there's only these concept for the enlarged of sigma design, but given to their modular system applied, so it's quite possible to be easier converted onto 130 meters and around.
> 
> > De Zeven Provincien Frigate Variant
> View attachment 438829
> 
> Perhaps it is one of her variant. With the I-mast 500 integrated sensor and systems instead the combos of APAR & Smart-L radar, seems it to be a more affordable in price than the original one.
> 
> > Iver Huitfeldt Class Frigate
> View attachment 438830
> 
> Honestly, this is the one that offers the best bang for the buck in its class. Despite its size which not that big, but has offer the capability as big as destroyers. Especially to its radar and sensors which can covers a large area coupled with the ESSM and SM-2 Standard missiles configuration, I think it's enough to make it a highly capable for air-defence role.
> 
> But if considered that we are not a member of nato or their closest ally, seems it would be difficult to get such SM-2 missile.


Well if we couldnt get our hands on standard series missile......we could try with aster 15/30


----------



## Nike

Mortar firing exercise, infantry batt. 515 kostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Modus modus




President Director of PT PAL INDONESIA invited on board French Navy Ship "AUVERGNE" at Tanjung Perak Port of Surabaya

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhayangkara

striver44 said:


> Well if we couldnt get our hands on standard series missile......we could try with aster 15/30


Yes aster family can be an alternative to SM2, but the problem is to their higher cost, as you know the french's made are usually exclusive and has more expensive even though it is worthed to their quality.

Btw, pt pal kayaknya lagi sibuk nih banyak yg nawarin kerjasama


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

Bhayangkara said:


> Yes aster family can be an alternative to SM2, but the problem is to their higher cost, as you know the french's made are usually exclusive and has more expensive even though it is worthed to their quality.
> 
> Btw, pt pal kayaknya lagi sibuk nih banyak yg nawarin kerjasama


As well as an air defence frigate.....I hope our military leaders (especially in the navy and AF) consider creating a dedicated anti ship fighter bomber squadron equipped with long range supersonic missile, as we lack those....especially after the recent unveiling of air launched brahmos which will fit in our sukhoi series jets.....(the best defense is offense)


----------



## Nike

Latbak Yonko Paskhas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

striver44 said:


> As well as an air defence frigate.....I hope our military leaders (especially in the navy and AF) consider creating a dedicated anti ship fighter bomber squadron equipped with long range supersonic missile, as we lack those....especially after the recent unveiling of air launched brahmos which will fit in our sukhoi series jets.....(the best defense is offense)



I have to remember you that many "wet dream" are not good for your health ..as you did to your Su35 ....


----------



## Nike

UMNOPutra said:


> I have to remember you that many "wet dream" are not good for your health ..as you did to your Su35 ....



Su 35 is a sure thing, it just prolonged nego. Malaysian seem different, your gov. cancel the MRCA programme cause lack of funding


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

UMNOPutra said:


> I have to remember you that many "wet dream" are not good for your health ..as you did to your Su35 ....



Hopefully, both TNI-AU and TUDM can get all the needed combat aircrafts... Su-35 and MRCA, respectively

ASEAN stands together!


----------



## striver44

UMNOPutra said:


> I have to remember you that many "wet dream" are not good for your health ..as you did to your Su35 ....


Well miss, long2 time ago any indonesian intention to purchase leopards,apache's,astros and su35 were considered a novelty and should be taken with a grain of salt......now one by one its becoming reality


----------



## Star Bugs

Tapi dari gambar SIGMA 115 disebut "Light Frigate". Kapan dong kita punya frigate beneran? Iver and Daewoo seems to be not in the 'light' category. 



UMNOPutra said:


> I have to remember you that many "wet dream" are not good for your health ..as you did to your Su35 ....



mal-asians don't have wet dreams. SO SAD !


----------



## Bhayangkara

striver44 said:


> As well as an air defence frigate.....I hope our military leaders (especially in the navy and AF) consider creating a dedicated anti ship fighter bomber squadron equipped with long range supersonic missile, as we lack those....especially after the recent unveiling of air launched brahmos which will fit in our sukhoi series jets.....(the best defense is offense)


Yah brahmos is actually can be installed to the existing Sukhois. but if we're really to forms a dedicated squadron for maritime-strike, the "FlyingDuck" is a real good choice.


Star Bugs said:


> Tapi dari gambar SIGMA 115 disebut "Light Frigate". Kapan dong kita punya frigate beneran? Iver and Daewoo seems to be not in the 'light' category.


Sigma-115 msh disebut light frigate mungkin karena tonase dan weaponry nya nyaris sama / gak beda jauh sama PKR.
Trus alokasi budget yg $750 mil kan emang tujuannya buat ngambil heavy frigate., tapi yaaa itu, gak tau kapan


----------



## Svantana

Champion again! AARM2017

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Latihan dan Praktik Taruna AAL A-63 dengan KRI Abdul Halim Perdanakusuma-355 dan KRI Teluk Ende-517 bertolak dari Lantamal IX, Koarmatim, Ambon, Maluku.






Latihan dan Praktik Taruna AAL A-63 dengan KRI Abdul Halim Perdanakusuma-355 dan KRI Teluk Ende-517 bertolak dari Lantamal IX, Koarmatim, Ambon, Maluku.






Latihan dan Praktik Taruna AAL A-63 dengan KRI Abdul Halim Perdanakusuma-355 dan KRI Teluk Ende-517 bertolak dari Lantamal IX, Koarmatim, Ambon, Maluku.





Latihan dan Praktik Taruna AAL A-63 dengan KRI Abdul Halim Perdanakusuma-355 dan KRI Teluk Ende-517 bertolak dari Lantamal IX, Koarmatim, Ambon, Maluku.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## katarabhumi

Svantana said:


> Champion again! AARM2017



*Why Indonesia's Achievement in AARM this year is considered a new record?*
_Sabtu, 25 November 2017 04:42 WIB_

Indonesia's contingent achievement in the 2017 ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet (AARM) event, can be regarded as a new record for Indonesia, and a new record for the Army's shooting competition between ASEAN countries that has been held since 1991.

Indonesian contingent in AARM 2017 won 9 trophies, 31 gold medals, 1O silver and 10 bronze. The status as the overall champions in Singapore is the 12th won by Indonesia.

According to the Indonesian Contingent Commander, Major Nur Wahyudi, one of the records broken this year is the number of gold medal.

"This the fourth time we get nine trophies - in 2006, 2011, 2014 and 2017. And this year is the highest so far with 31 golds, last year we got 29 golds.", he said at a press conference at Halim Perdanakusuma air base, East Jakarta, Friday (24/11/2017).

The Indonesian contingent sent 62 personnel consisting of 37 shooters, 21 official, 2 observers, and 2 technical assistants from PT Pindad. The number of 37 shooters consisted of 23 Kopassus members, 6 members of Kostrad, 2 members of Kodam ll / Sriwijaya, two members of KODAM VI/Brawijaya, one member of KODAM VII/Mulawarman, one member of KODAM XIV/Hasanuddin, one member of KODAM XVI/Pattimura, and one member of Pusdikku Kodiklat TNI AD.

Indonesia first won the general champion in 1992, in the second AARM event held in Indonesia.

In 2004 when the race was again held in Indonesia, the soldiers of the army who competed, managed to gain the status of the overall champion. The status of the new general champion again returned to Indonesian hands in 2006 in Thailand.

From 2008 until 2014, the Indonesian contingent successfully defended the status of the overall champion. In 2015 the status of the overall champion was captured by Thailand, which was the organizer of AARM 2015. In the year 2016 and then this year, the Indonesian contingent again won the overall champion status.

Related to the explanation why Indonesia could get the highest ranking in AARM this year, the Army Kopassus member explained that the shooter -dominated by the senior gunman- has been carrying out training since ten months ago.

"It's also because of the intimacy of our team, it is very solid," he explained.

http://www.tribunnews.com/nasional/...di-aarm-tahun-ini-dianggap-sebagai-rekor-baru

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KediKesenFare3

http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/common/vpage-pt.asp?categorycode=356&newsidx=238625
True?


----------



## Var Dracon

KediKesenFare said:


> http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/common/vpage-pt.asp?categorycode=356&newsidx=238625
> True?



The news itself is true. But please focus at these word in title of the article : "May" and "Postpone". Some people tought that Indonesia will exit from KFX/IFX project but they don't bother looking at the title let alone read the article.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIM.Inc

Rep. *Kim Jong-dae of the Justice Party, a member of the National Assembly Defense Committee*, said Indonesia's state-run defense firm PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), a participant in the project, *has yet to pay this year's remaining allotted 138.9 billion won ($124.5 million)* to Seoul as of the end of October, based on a document from the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA).

"If Indonesia does not pay in time, the Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) has to shoulder the burden of 40 percent of the development costs," Kim said. "Coupled with the current issue of the company being financially strapped,* the KF-X project could easily be put in danger.*"

from the description we can see this is actually just a personal concern of their politician. whether this cooperation will be continued again or not its depending on lobby. not a big issues I think.
for information, Actually indonesia *already pay 45.2 billion won*. 
it's a lot of money and certainly enough to make them believe that Indonesia is serious in this corperation.


----------



## Svantana

Udah dijawab ama jokowi kalo indo lanjut projek kfx


----------



## faries

Svantana said:


> Udah dijawab ama jokowi kalo indo lanjut projek kfx



The article about it from Jakarta Post during SK President and Jokowi's impromptu in Bogor.

*Moon, Jokowi go ‘blusukan’*

The Jakarta Post
10 Nov 2017
Indra Budiari






Reuters/Darren Whiteside

Hitting it off: President Moon Jae-in of South Korean (second left) chats to President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo on the balcony of the Presidential Palace in Bogor, West Java, on Thursday. Looking on are first ladies Kim Jung-sook (left) and Iriana Widodo.


South Korean President Moon Jae-in and his host President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo spent some time at a shopping center in Bogor, West Java, after their inaugural bilateral meeting.

Jokowi and Moon bought batik shirts before sipping hot jasmine tea from a small beverage stall at Bogor Trade Mall.

The blusukan (impromptu) visit on Thursday reflected the closeness of the two countries, which have agreed to enhance their ties.

The two countries signed a strategic partnership agreement in December 2006.

Earlier during their meeting at Bogor Palace, both leaders pledged to work for closer ties, targeting US$30 billion in two-way trade by 2022, and they urged North Korea to stop its nuclear program.

The presidents agreed that trade and investment are important vehicles for development in South Korea and Indonesia.

After the meeting, the presidents witnessed the signing of three memoranda of understanding (MoU) in transportation, industrial and medical sectors. The MoU were signed by the relevant ministers from both countries.

Jokowi and Moon also agreed that the special strategic partnership would involve the political and security sectors.

“Moon and I just had a warm and productive bilateral meeting. We agreed to upgrade our relations to a special strategic partnership with a focus in industry,” Jokowi told reporters in a joint statement after the summit.

Indonesia is currently South Korea’s 15th-largest trading partner, while South Korea is Indonesia’s sixth-largest.

However, the value of Indonesian exports to South Korea dropped to about $7 billion in 2016 from $7.6 billion in 2015. Meanwhile, import values fell by 20 percent to $6.67 billion in 2016 from $8.42 billion in 2015.

Moon and Widodo emphasized that their strong cooperation would go beyond economic ties to include regional and global issues as they expressed their concern about the current situation on the Korean Peninsula.

Jokowi said that Indonesia would remain firm in its position of demanding that North Korea fully comply with its obligations under United Nations Security Council resolutions, asking the rogue country to discontinue its nuclear program. However, he said he also believes that the tension on the Korean Peninsula should be solved through dialogue.

“I appreciate Moon’s position. He is still open to resolution through dialogue,” he said.

Prior to his Jakarta visit, Moon hosted United States President Donald Trump in Seoul. During their meeting, Trump fueled tension on the peninsula by saying that North Korean leader Kim Jong-un was putting his nation in “grave danger” by not giving up his nuclear program.

However, Moon has taken a softer approach toward his neighbor by saying he wanted to bring North Korea to the discussion table and back into the international community.

Moon and Jokowi reaffirmed that cooperation in the defense industry was a symbol of mutual trust. They said they were determined to continue enhancing defense industry cooperation, with stronger emphasis on capacity building, research and development and joint production.

Moon also said South Korea would “continue to support” development of the KFX/IFX jet fighter that is under development by the two countries.

The KFX/IFX is a twin-engined 4.5 generation fighter jet, described as having capabilities above the venerable F-16 Fighting Falcon, but below the stealthy F-35 Lightning II, both of which are made by US defense company Lockheed Martin.

Indonesia bears 20 percent of the development cost and the remainder is covered by South Korea.

Indonesia is also the first foreign user of South Korean-made single-engined KT-1B Woong Bee turboprop trainers and singleengined T/A-50 Golden Eagle advanced jet trainers.

For its part, Indonesia has sold CN-235 medium transport aircraft to both South Korea’s air force and coast guard.

Other defense industry cooperation includes the acquisition of three submarines made by Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering, the third of which is to be assembled at the state-owned PT PAL shipyard in Surabaya.

Previously, South Korea provided transfer-of-technology in the construction of four landing platform docks (LPD). Two LPDs were made in South Korea and the other two in Surabaya.

South Korea, Indonesia agree to elevate ties to special strategic partnership Two-way trade projected to reach $30b by 2020

South Korea is seeking to enhance its economic relations with Indonesia, particularly in trade and investment, as it tries to exert greater influence in Southeast Asia.

In his remarks to a business forum attended by around 300 business leaders from both countries on Thursday, South Korean president Moon Jae-in highlighted the importance of Indonesia in its new diplomatic direction toward the region of more than half a billion people. Acknowledging that in the past, Korean diplomacy heavily centered on China, Japan and Russia, he felt that orientation had to change.

“It should shift to new horizons and Indonesia has good prospects,” Moon said, citing the good relationship that Korea had already built with Indonesia.

Under its “New Southern Policy,” Asia’s fourth-largest economy hopes to forge closer ties with the 10 Southeast Asian countries grouped under ASEAN, which it considers the second-most important entity in the international arena after China.

Moon particularly praised Indonesia’s achievement in maintaining strong economic growth above 5 percent a year, even amid the global economic crisis. He expected Korea could increase trade and investment with Indonesia, which he described as a “strategic partner” with the biggest role in ASEAN.

In a separate event at the Bogor Palace in West Java in the afternoon, Moon and President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo vowed to boost bilateral trade to US$30 billion by 2022.

Two-way trade and Korean investment in Indonesia have slowed down in the past years after reaching their peak in 2011, according to data from the Korea Institute for Industrial Economics and Trade.

Korean exports to Indonesia fell to $6.61 billion last year from $13.58 billion in 2011, whereas imports also plunged to $8.29 billion from $17.22 billion over the period.

Meanwhile, investment plunged to $643 million by 63 companies in the past year from $1.3 billion by 162 companies in 2011.

The overall investments include those made by tire maker Hankook, the fourth-largest steel maker Posco and electronics giant Samsung.

Moon specifically mentioned Korea’s intention to invest in the automotive sector in Indonesia. “Korea now is the world’s fifthbiggest automotive producer and I know Indonesia has a great vision to be the largest automotive producer and exporter in ASEAN,” he said.

Hyundai Indonesia president director Mukiat Sutikno expected Moon’s intentions would help the negotiations within Hyundai Group as its Indonesian subsidiary hoped to produce new models in its local car factory.

Hyundai’s factory in Bekasi, West Java, is able produce 26,000 cars each year, only a fifth of the installed capacity. The local unit is in talks with its Korean principal to build additional models in Indonesia.

“We are proposing to the principal to produce another two new models in Indonesia,” he told The Jakarta Post.

Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin) chairman Rosan Perkasa Roeslani said that Moon’s first official visit to Indonesia was crucial amid the decline in trade and investment, “South Korea’s investments come from a lot of companies, but they each spend relatively little. We hope that President Moon can help boost trade and investment again,” he said.

During the business forum attended by 150 Korean companies, the Korea Rail Network Authority (KRNA) and regional-owned company PT Jakarta Propertindo (JakPro) signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) under which the former agreed to invest $500 million in the second phase of the Jakarta light rail transit (LRT) project from Velodrome to Dukuh Atas after the first phase covering the Kelapa Gading-Velodrome track finished in August next year.

“The $500 million facility will be applied under a public-private partnership [PPP] scheme,” JakPro president director Satya Heragandhi said.

Korea views RI as strategic partner in ASEAN Moon expects more Korean investment in auto sector

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Marine Corps new RM-70 Vampir MLRS & BTR-4M during exercise in Singkawang West Kalimantan. Credit to Pelopor Wiratama.





















https://www.instagram.com/peloporwiratama/
http://peloporwiratama.co.id/2017/1...kura-singkawang-kalimantan-barat/#prettyPhoto

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Kostrad 9th Field Artillery Battalion CAESAR 155mm SPH. Credit to Yonarmed 9/Kostrad.











https://www.instagram.com/batalyonarmed9kostrad/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

New CN235 MPA. For TNI-AU or TNI-AL?


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Indonesian Navy AS565 MBe Panther.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mengkom

SIM.Inc said:


> View attachment 439381
> View attachment 439382
> View attachment 439383
> 
> View attachment 439384


they are different,
the one that have been used by peshmerga is Serbian made Zastava M93 Black Arrow

the last picture is when pindad representative goes to Jordan to promote their products


----------



## SIM.Inc

mengkom said:


> they are different,
> the one that have been used by peshmerga is Serbian made Zastava M93 Black Arrow
> 
> the last picture is when pindad representative goes to Jordan to promote their products


Upps sorry..


----------



## Var Dracon

Our Marine's BMP-3 firing its 30mm cannon:

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mandala

MLRS of TNI: Indonesian Marine Corps RM-70 Vampir, Indonesian Marine Corps RM-70 Grad and Indonesian Army ASTROS MLRS in the background.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Mistral ATLAS (Advanced Twin Launcher Anti-air Strike).


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Police, Air Security Department Aviation assets

























and lastly

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

REM 
GNR




BIMA SUCI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> *Menhan: Pembelian 11 Pesawat Sukhoi Su-35 Sudah Selesai*
> Reporter:
> *Non Koresponden*
> Editor:
> *Juli Hantoro*
> 28 November 2017 14:24 WIB
> 
> Sukhoi Su-35 Flanker E dari Rusia sudah selesai dengan jumlah pembelian 11 unit.
> 
> "Lho, kok, nanya terus, sih. Masalah Sukhoi sudah selesai. Kita beli 11 unit, bukan delapan unit. Kalau beli delapan unit, itu namanya korupsi," ujarnya setelah melakukan pertemuan dengan Menteri Koordinator Politik, Hukum, dan Keamanan Wiranto pada Selasa, 28 November 2017.
> 
> Baca juga: Menteri Ryamizard: Beli Sukhoi dengan Barter Sesuai Undang-Undang
> 
> Seperti diketahui, Indonesia dan Rusia bersepakat melakukan jual-beli 11 pesawat Sukhoi Su-35 dengan mekanisme imbal dagang. Dengan kata lain, pembelian satu pesawat tempur dengan nilai lebih-kurang US$ 90 juta tersebut bisa menggunakan komoditas dagang, bukan uang.
> 
> Ryamizad menyebutkan 11 unit pesawat Sukhoi Su-35 itu dibeli. "Enggak ada barter, tapi dibeli," katanya.
> 
> Menteri Perdagangan Enggartiasto Lukita mengatakan pembelian pesawat Sukhoi Su-35 Flanker E dari Rusia dengan cara imbal beli atau barter terus dilakukan.
> 
> "Prosesnya masih jalan. Sistemnya barter (imbal beli), masih dalam proses, salah satunya dengan karet karena Rusia sedang membutuhkan karet," ucapnya seusai penandatanganan nota kesepahaman antara Kementerian Perdagangan dan Lembaga Pembiayaan Ekspor Indonesia di gedung Kementerian Perdagangan, Rabu, 23 Agustus lalu.
> 
> Baca juga: Beli Pesawat Sukhoi Rusia, Indonesia Bayar Pakai Komoditas Ekspor
> 
> Awalnya, Sukhoi Su-35 akan dilepas pemerintah Rusia seharga US$ 150 juta per unit. Namun, setelah melalui berbagai tahap negosiasi, termasuk dalam hal spesifikasi pesawat tempur itu, disepakati harga US$ 90 juta per unit yang bisa digantikan dengan komoditas Indonesia.
> 
> MOH. KHORY ALFARIZI
> 
> https://nasional.tempo.co/read/1037711/menhan-pembelian-11-pesawat-sukhoi-su-35-sudah-selesai
> 
> Gak usah nanya lg udah clear katanya


@UMNOPutra wet dream, eh?


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Police Brimob & Gegana.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi, Rasmussen discuss five sectors of improving cooperation*
Rabu, 29 November 2017 01:32 WIB - 3 Views

Reporter: antara





President Joko Widodo (left) walked with Danish Prime Minister Lars Lokke Rasmussen (second left) at the welcoming ceremony at Bogor Palace, Bogor, West Java, on Tuesday (28/11/2017). (ANTARA /Rosa Panggabean)

Bogor, W Java (ANTARA News) - Indonesian President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and Danish Prime Minister Lars Lokke Rasmussen discussed five sectors that could improve bilateral cooperation between the two countries.

"The first thing we discussed is that I appreciate the significant increase of Denmark`s investment in Indonesia up to 1.260 percent. Along with better investment climate in the country I expect investment cooperation to be more improving," the president said in a press conference after meeting the Danish PM at the Bogor Presidential Palace on Tuesday.

Serious attention to the discrimination and black campaign of Indonesian palm oil in Europe became second issue that had been discussed between the two leaders. In this case, Indonesia is expecting Denmark`s support for the European Union-Indonesia Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (EU-CEPA).

"We also agreed to improve our maritime cooperation including the efforts to eradicate IUU fishing and Denmark`s participation for the `Our Ocean Conference` to be held in Indonesia next year," Jokowi added.

The enhancement of environmental and sports cooperation such as forest conservation in Jambi Province, inter-university cooperation, as well as waste and water management are the fourth topic which had been discussed.

Last but not least, President Jokowi and PM Rasmussen had a talk on new and renewable energy.

"The cooperation will be focused on the long-term target of new renewable energy and energy conservation as well as the development of cooperation in wind energy which becomes one of the priorities," the president noted.

During the meeting, President Jokowi and PM Rasmussen also witnessed the signing of the 2017-2020 partnership action plan between the Indonesian government and the Danish Kingdom by Foreign Affairs Minister Retno Marsudi and Danish Deputy Foreign Minister Susanne Hyldelund.

In addition, Environment and Forestry Minister Siti Nurbaya and Hyldelund also signed an MoU between on sustainable economics and waste management. 

Reported by Bayu Prasetyo
Y013/o001
(T.Y013/A/KR-BSR/O001) 
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Flying without wing






Marines

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Var Dracon

Meanwhile at BPPT's hydrodinamic lab :

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935717316641329152

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Delivery of Russian Ural-43206 truck. The caption says for Indonesian Air Force 11th Squadron South Sulawesi.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

It has been advised before as well that please do not use regional language instead of English which is official for Forum as we have members here from different regions that not everyone understands other local language. Even if any news/piece of information is not available in English then it is advised to post conclusion para or an over all view in English for the interest of readers and same will be very much helpful for everyone.

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aderessag

KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aderessag

Russian Admiral Panteleyev . at Tanjung Priok.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New CN-235 MPA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Inspectorat team from Ministry of Defense visiting PT daya Radar Utama production sites to checking the progress of TNI AL Landing Ship Tank and TNI AD Landing craft ship

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Image Credit: Indonesian Navy
*3 Years Later, Where Is Indonesia's 'Global Maritime Fulcrum'?
Messy maritime security governance will have implications for Jokowi’s ambitious maritime vision*.

By I.G.B. Dharma Agastia
November 22, 2017



It has been three years since President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo announced Indonesia’s grand maritime vision, the Global Maritime Fulcrum (GMF). Jokowi pledged to capitalize on Indonesia’s geographic position to make Indonesia a “fulcrum” of Indo-Pacific maritime activity. Iterated many times in his campaign manifesto and later at the 9th East Asian Summit at Naypyidaw in 2014, the vision now finally has an authoritative document titled “Indonesian Ocean Policy,” which was recently published by the Coordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs.

There are two dimensions to the GMF: the strategic and economic. The strategic dimension envisions the Indonesian Navy as regional maritime power. To that end, the administration has pledged to increase defense spending to facilitate naval modernization. In the economic sector, the Jokowi administration envisions a more interconnected Indonesia. By pledging to develop ports, fisheries, and shipping, Jokowi hopes to decrease the development gap between the main and outer islands. Jokowi also hopes to better integrate Indonesian islands with global maritime trade routes by developing ports.

How fares the GMF? As the last three years have shown, Jokowi has been diligent in building the physical elements of the GMF. Ports are being upgraded to facilitate the much-lauded “sea toll road,” particularly in less developed islands such as Papua, in hopes of bringing equality in economic development. The Navy is acquiring new ships to replaced Indonesia’s ageing naval fleet. The most recent commissioning of the newest PKR frigate, the KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata-331, is just a small part of Indonesia’s upcoming naval modernization. The naval base at Natuna Island has also been modernized and upgraded to anticipate potential traditional and nontraditional security threats coming from the South China Sea.

Enjoying this article? Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
However, despite Jokowi’s persistent focus on infrastructure and physical development, the largest hurdle that the GMF continues to face is messy maritime security governance.

Overlapping authorities pose a significant barrier to inter-agency coordination. Indonesia currently has 13 different agencies that are stakeholders in maritime security. This includes some of the major players, such as the Navy (TNI-AL), the Police, the Civil Service Investigators of ten different ministries – including Customs and Fisheries – and the fledgling Maritime Security Agency (Bakamla). These 13 agencies have yet to be integrated under a single command, which provides ample opportunities for miscommunication and lack of coordination.

One only needs to remember the time when the TNI-AL detained two boats to get a glimpse of the complexity of Indonesia’s maritime security governance. In 2014, the TB Bina Marine 75 tugboat and Bina Marine 76 barge were seized by the Indonesian Navy due to suspicions of smuggling. The TNI-AL indeed has the right to detain any suspicious vessels in Indonesian waters. However, smuggling also falls under the jurisdiction of Customs. Whose authority should supersede the other in this case? This unclear distinction of authority, caused by a confusing legal overlap, will often lead to cases of legal “turf wars” where each agency will fight for their share of credit, only to be further exacerbated by sectorial egoism.

For the remaining two years of Jokowi’s term in office, the highest priority should be to straighten out these tangled threads of maritime security governance. Without a robust and clearly defined framework or action plan, the physical elements of the GMF will continue to operate at limited efficiency simply because different agencies are always at each other’s necks.

To address these issues, there should be a serious legal review of the current maritime security regime. The review should target redundancies in maritime laws with a specific focus of clearing up potential “turf war” clauses. The tasks of each agency should be made explicitly clear, with little room for jurisdictional overlap. This will allow each agency to focus on their specific duties.

There also ought to be a centralized “command center” for the 13 maritime security agencies in order to lessen the probability of inter-agency clashes and to minimize lack of coordination. The Bakamla fits the bill; however, at the moment, it is still relatively powerless to act as a central command, both in operational and technical terms. There ought to be efforts to strengthen the position of the Bakamla as a central coordinating unit for all maritime security stakeholders.

Seeing these possibilities, it is essential for Indonesia to straighten out its complicated maritime security regime. Without substantial reform, Indonesia’s bid to become a regional maritime power will remain a pipe dream. Moreover, as the future maritime security environment becomes more complex, it is important that Indonesia’s maritime security agencies are well coordinated and not bickering with one another in the face of emerging maritime security threats that require dynamic and joint responses.

I.G.B. Dharma Agastia is a Lecturer at the International Relations Study Program at President University, Cikarang. The views and opinions expressed in this article are the author’s alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

Legiun mangkunegaran, first all "pribumi" (locals) modern army in Indonesia,

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Inspectorat team from Ministry of Defense visiting PT daya Radar Utama production sites to checking the progress of TNI AL Landing Ship Tank and TNI AD Landing craft ship

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Gallery Operational car from TNI





Willys Jeep





Jeep Wrangler from Kostrad





Kaiser Truck






Hammer H3






Mitsubishi outlander

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

10th test flight

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Japan strategic partners, friends: Kalla*
Kamis, 30 November 2017 05:36 WIB - 3 Views

Reporter: antara





Indonesian Vice President Jusuf Kalla (ANTARA /Puspa Perwitasari)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Vice President Jusuf Kalla said Indonesia and Japan have been strategic partners and friends for the past 60 years.

"Japan has been a cooperation partner with Indonesia in various fields. The partnership between the two countries has grown closer, marked by the holding of Maritime Strategic Cooperation Forum signed in 2016," he said, at a reception to mark the 84th anniversary of Emperor Akihito here, on Wednesday evening.

The Maritime Strategic Cooperation Forum is aimed at strengthening and accelerating cooperation in maritime security and safety, as well as maritime infrastructure and connectivity development, training and education, and other strategic areas for the two countries.

Kalla stated that the commemoration of the 60th anniversary of the two countries` diplomatic relations next year would be a momentum for reviewing the progress that has been made as well as efforts to improve mutually beneficial cooperation between the two countries.

"Cooperation is not only in physical terms but also between nations," he added.

At the reception, held at Hotel Mulia, Kalla wished Emperor Akihito a very "Happy Birthday" and joined a toast led by Japanese ambassador for ASEAN, Kazuo Sunaga, for continued partnership between the two countries.

"On behalf of the government and people of Indonesia, I wish Emperor Akihito a "Happy Birthday." The government and people of Indonesia would pray for his health and welfare," Kalla remarked.

Kalla was accompanied by head of presidential secretariat, Mohamad Oemar; vice president`s special staff for bureaucratic reform, Azyumardi Azra; and chief of vice president`s expert team, Sofjan Wanandi. 

Reported by Azizah Fitriyanti
(H-YH/INE)
(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/B/H-YH) 
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## Star Bugs

madokafc said:


> Image Credit: Indonesian Navy
> *3 Years Later, Where Is Indonesia's 'Global Maritime Fulcrum'?
> Messy maritime security governance will have implications for Jokowi’s ambitious maritime vision*.
> 
> By I.G.B. Dharma Agastia
> November 22, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> It has been three years since President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo announced Indonesia’s grand maritime vision, the Global Maritime Fulcrum (GMF). Jokowi pledged to capitalize on Indonesia’s geographic position to make Indonesia a “fulcrum” of Indo-Pacific maritime activity. Iterated many times in his campaign manifesto and later at the 9th East Asian Summit at Naypyidaw in 2014, the vision now finally has an authoritative document titled “Indonesian Ocean Policy,” which was recently published by the Coordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs.
> 
> There are two dimensions to the GMF: the strategic and economic. The strategic dimension envisions the Indonesian Navy as regional maritime power. To that end, the administration has pledged to increase defense spending to facilitate naval modernization. In the economic sector, the Jokowi administration envisions a more interconnected Indonesia. By pledging to develop ports, fisheries, and shipping, Jokowi hopes to decrease the development gap between the main and outer islands. Jokowi also hopes to better integrate Indonesian islands with global maritime trade routes by developing ports.
> 
> How fares the GMF? As the last three years have shown, Jokowi has been diligent in building the physical elements of the GMF. Ports are being upgraded to facilitate the much-lauded “sea toll road,” particularly in less developed islands such as Papua, in hopes of bringing equality in economic development. The Navy is acquiring new ships to replaced Indonesia’s ageing naval fleet. The most recent commissioning of the newest PKR frigate, the KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata-331, is just a small part of Indonesia’s upcoming naval modernization. The naval base at Natuna Island has also been modernized and upgraded to anticipate potential traditional and nontraditional security threats coming from the South China Sea.
> 
> Enjoying this article? Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
> However, despite Jokowi’s persistent focus on infrastructure and physical development, the largest hurdle that the GMF continues to face is messy maritime security governance.
> 
> Overlapping authorities pose a significant barrier to inter-agency coordination. Indonesia currently has 13 different agencies that are stakeholders in maritime security. This includes some of the major players, such as the Navy (TNI-AL), the Police, the Civil Service Investigators of ten different ministries – including Customs and Fisheries – and the fledgling Maritime Security Agency (Bakamla). These 13 agencies have yet to be integrated under a single command, which provides ample opportunities for miscommunication and lack of coordination.
> 
> One only needs to remember the time when the TNI-AL detained two boats to get a glimpse of the complexity of Indonesia’s maritime security governance. In 2014, the TB Bina Marine 75 tugboat and Bina Marine 76 barge were seized by the Indonesian Navy due to suspicions of smuggling. The TNI-AL indeed has the right to detain any suspicious vessels in Indonesian waters. However, smuggling also falls under the jurisdiction of Customs. Whose authority should supersede the other in this case? This unclear distinction of authority, caused by a confusing legal overlap, will often lead to cases of legal “turf wars” where each agency will fight for their share of credit, only to be further exacerbated by sectorial egoism.
> 
> For the remaining two years of Jokowi’s term in office, the highest priority should be to straighten out these tangled threads of maritime security governance. Without a robust and clearly defined framework or action plan, the physical elements of the GMF will continue to operate at limited efficiency simply because different agencies are always at each other’s necks.
> 
> To address these issues, there should be a serious legal review of the current maritime security regime. The review should target redundancies in maritime laws with a specific focus of clearing up potential “turf war” clauses. The tasks of each agency should be made explicitly clear, with little room for jurisdictional overlap. This will allow each agency to focus on their specific duties.
> 
> There also ought to be a centralized “command center” for the 13 maritime security agencies in order to lessen the probability of inter-agency clashes and to minimize lack of coordination. The Bakamla fits the bill; however, at the moment, it is still relatively powerless to act as a central command, both in operational and technical terms. There ought to be efforts to strengthen the position of the Bakamla as a central coordinating unit for all maritime security stakeholders.
> 
> Seeing these possibilities, it is essential for Indonesia to straighten out its complicated maritime security regime. Without substantial reform, Indonesia’s bid to become a regional maritime power will remain a pipe dream. Moreover, as the future maritime security environment becomes more complex, it is important that Indonesia’s maritime security agencies are well coordinated and not bickering with one another in the face of emerging maritime security threats that require dynamic and joint responses.
> 
> I.G.B. Dharma Agastia is a Lecturer at the International Relations Study Program at President University, Cikarang. The views and opinions expressed in this article are the author’s alone.




_"...seized by the Indonesian Navy due to suspicions of smuggling. The TNI-AL indeed has the right to detain any suspicious vessels in Indonesian waters. However, smuggling also falls under the jurisdiction of Customs. Whose authority should supersede the other in this case?"

_
After the vessel is seized, TNI-AL hands over the smuggler to the Customs to begin the legal process. What's the problem?? _
_
The right of TNI-AL to seize smuggling vessels is given by the Customs. Customs also give equivalent right to police, BAKAMLA, and 13 others. This right is given so that Customs don't have to ask for assistance from other branches everytime there's a smuggler. Vice versa, this right is also necessary so that other branches don't need to ask permission from Customs everytime they see a smuggler. 

I'm not saying that GMF is not without problems but no country in the world have the experience with a massive maritime project like Indonesia. Unlike a lecturer, who can start lecturing people as soon as there's a textbook, we have no other people's mistakes to learn from.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 439812
> View attachment 439813
> View attachment 439814
> View attachment 439815


build 2 LSTs at once?


----------



## mandala

Svantana said:


> build 2 LSTs at once?


Not 2 but 3 LST all at once (LST-5, LST-6 and LST-7).






http://poskotanews.com/2017/07/11/d...ri-keel-laying-pembangunan-kapal-angkut-tank/

Before the 3 LST there is also 1 LST (LST-4) under construction. So in total there is 4 units LST currently being built by PT Daya Radar Utama. 






http://www.tnial.mil.id/tabid/79/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/28669/Default.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> build 2 LSTs at once?



Pengerjaan proyek 5 kapal LST sesuai rencana

Pengerjaan proyek 5 kapal jenis Landing Ship Tank (LST) dipastikan telah sesuai dengan waktu yang telah direncanakan. Kepastian tersebut didapat setelah Kementerian Pertahanan melaksanakan kunjungan kerja ke PT Daya Radar Utama (DRU) di bandar lampung selaku Badan Usaha Milik Swasta Strategis. Kepala Pusat Komunikasi Publik Kemhan, Brigjen Totok Sugiharto menyatakan, dari 5 pengadaan LST, 1 LST yaitu Kapal Republik Indonesia (KRI) Bintuni 520 telah beroperasional, sementara 4 LST lainnya direncanakan akan diselesaikan secara bertahap mulai pada pertengahan tahun 2018 mendatang.






"PT DRU telah mendukung program penguatan Alutsista, khususnya armada laut guna mendukung pertahanan maritim di Indonesia. Sudah menghasilkan banyak kapal dengan sebagian besar komponen dalam negeri," kata Totok dalam rilisnya yang diterima redaksi elshinta.com, Rabu (29/11).

_Tidak hanya pembangunan LST, PT DRU yang berada di Lamongan Jawa Timur saat ini juga tengah mengerjakan 17 unit Landing Craft Unit (LCU) untuk TNI Angkatan Darat._ Selain untuk keperluan militer, PT DRU juga memenuhi pesanan kapal untuk Bea dan Cukai serta Kementerian kelautan dan perikanan.

Dikatakan Kapuskom Publik Kemhan, keterlibatan BUMS Strategis dalam mendukung pertahanan maritim menunjukkan bentuk sinergitas antara BUMN dengan BUMS dalam mewujudkan kemandirian industri pertahanan dalam memenuhi kebutuhan dalam negeri.

Kemampuan PT DRU dalam memenuhi standar spesikasi membuktikan bahwa BUMS Strategis sebenarnya telah mampu. Terlebih dalam pembuatan LST ini murni hasil karya cipta anak indonesia tanpa adanya campur tangan dari negara lain.

Walaupun merupakan karya asli anak bangsa, diakui Totok Sugiharto, masih ada beberapa komponen yang harus di impor seperti mesin utama dan generator. Untuk saat ini lokal konten LST buatan PT DRU telah mencapai 30 persen dan terus di tingkatkan.

_http://m.elshinta.com/news/128746/2017/11/29/pengerjaan-proyek-5-kapal-lst-sesuai-rencana_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

Svantana said:


>



I can see that it is modular in construction


----------



## Svantana

Var Dracon said:


> I can see that it is modular in construction


yeah, hope our state owned shipyard can catch up such professional attitude.
4 more 120M LST, and 1 120M LPD... are nice progress for Navy


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Torpedo man

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Var Dracon

Stash. Ready for delivery.

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

Var Dracon said:


> Stash. Ready for delivery.
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


where to?


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*TNI AU KEMBANGKAN TEKNOLOGI RADAR*
1 DECEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Untuk meningkatkan kemampuan penguasaan udara dan ruang angkasa, TNI AU, melalui Dinas Penelitian & Pengembangan TNI AU (Dislitbangau) berkerja sama dengan Prof. Joshapat Tetuko Sri Sumatyo, Ph.d. akan melakukan penelitian dan pengembangan (Litbang) teknologi _Circulary Polararize-Synthetic Aperture Radar (CP- SAR)._

Naskah kerjasama (MOU) ditanda tangani oleh Kadislitbangau Marsma TNI Kukuh Sudibyanto dan Prof. Joshapat Tetuko Sri Sumatyo, P.hd selaku pencipta teknologi CP-SAR, yang disaksikan langsung oleh Kasau Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto, S.IP. di Mabesau Cilangkap, Jakarta, Selasa (28/11).

Teknologi CP-SAR kedepan sangat dibutuhkan TNI AU untuk terlaksananya tugas-tugas dalam rangka menjaga kedaulatan wilayah udara NKRI.

Turut hadir pada acara tersebut Wakasau Marsda TNI Yuyu Sutisna, SE, M.M, Irjenau Marsda TNI Umar Sugeng Haryono, Asper Kasau Marsda TNI Anastasius Sumadi dan beberapa pejabat TNI AU lainnya serta Dr. Frans Dwicoko.

_Photo : Kadislitbangau Marsma TNI Kukuh Sudibyanto, Prof. Joshapat Tetuko Sri Sumatyo, P.hd dan Kasau Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto, S.IP. di Mabesau Cilangkap, Jakarta, Selasa (2811). (TNI)_

_Sumber : Pen TNI_

Indonesian Air Force researching radar technology based on CP SAR method (_Circulary Polararize-Synthetic Aperture Radar (CP- SAR)). MoU had been signed between Prof. Josaphat team and TNI AU. 

Before TNI AU had installed SAR based radar on TNI AU plane



_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

nufix said:


> where to?



Don't know. They never say.

Their 7.62 mm sniper rifle :

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

striver44 said:


>



Kapal patroli TNI AL, KRI Sibarau-847 tenggelam di perairan Sumatera Utara. Time to scrap this old class junks from navy' inventory. We still have 7 units remaining.


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army M109A4-BE SPH live firing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

nufix said:


> where to?


Recently visiting the instagram account and see officer of IAF head quarter pictured with Komodo Armament staff in front of same rifles


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> Kapal patroli TNI AL, KRI Sibarau-847 tenggelam di perairan Sumatera Utara. Time to scrap this old class junks from navy' inventory. We still have 7 units remaining.


Well atleast before we scrap these we could transfer its 40mm guns to other pc40 boats......


----------



## UMNOPutra

Congratulation .. Indonesia telah mempunyai "Imam Besar dan Khalifah Agung" .. Mudah-mudahan ini akan menjadi awal kemajuan dan kebangkitan negara anda yang saat telah menjadi sebuah "Negara Khilafah Islam" terbesar di dunia ... Semoga Indonesia dapat membangun TNI menjadi kekuatan militer yang terbesar di dunia islam sehingga ditakuti oleh pihak-pihak yang ingin menghancurkan islam 
--------
*Kongres 212 Angkat Habib Rizieq Jadi Imam Besar Umat Indonesia*
Kanavino Ahmad Rizqo - detikNews 






 

 

 


*Jakarta* - Kongres 212 telah selesai digelar, sehari sebelum acara Reuni Akbar 212. Ketua Presidium Alumni 212 Slamet Maarif mengatakan kongres itu menguatkan komitmen seluruh alumni mengangkat Habib Rizieq Syihab sebagai Imam Besar Umat Indonesia.

"Inti dari maklumat kami semua peserta kongres menguatkan kembali komitmen kembali seluruh alumni 212, Habib Rizieq sebagai imam besar umat Indonesia. Oleh karenanya, meminta dengan sangat kepada pemerintah menghentikan kriminalisasi kepada kita seluruh kasus yang dimanipulasi," kata Slamet di panggung Reuni 212, Monas, Jakarta Pusat, Sabtu (2/12/2017).

Amien Rais, yang juga bicara dari panggung 212, menyinggung soal Habib Rizieq sebagai imam besar. Amien juga sempat hadir dalam Kongres 212.





"Diingatkan, habib kita imam besar, masalah jihad kalau kita ingin dibimbing Allah kita harus berjihad," ujar Amien.

"Berjihad berkurban Allah pasti, menunjukkan jalan, tadi saya diingatkan oleh beberapa teman jangan sampai mendapat aspirasi," imbuhnya.

Kemudian Amien menjelaskan mengenai teks resolusi hasil Kongres Nasional 212 yang dibuat dalam tiga bahasa. Tiga bahasa tersebut adalah Indonesia, Inggris, dan Arab.

Kongres 212 berlangsung di Wisma PHI, Jakarta Pusat, pada 30 November-1 Desember 2017.

https://news.detik.com/berita/d-375...48.1419006120.1512057220-886683878.1511915869


----------



## mengkom

UMNOPutra said:


> Congratulation .. Indonesia telah mempunyai "Imam Besar dan Khalifah Agung" .. Mudah-mudahan ini akan menjadi awal kemajuan dan kebangkitan negara anda yang saat telah menjadi sebuah "Negara Khilafah Islam" terbesar di dunia ... Semoga Indonesia dapat membangun TNI menjadi kekuatan militer yang terbesar di dunia islam sehingga ditakuti oleh pihak-pihak yang ingin menghancurkan islam
> --------
> *Kongres 212 Angkat Habib Rizieq Jadi Imam Besar Umat Indonesia*
> Kanavino Ahmad Rizqo - detikNews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta* - Kongres 212 telah selesai digelar, sehari sebelum acara Reuni Akbar 212. Ketua Presidium Alumni 212 Slamet Maarif mengatakan kongres itu menguatkan komitmen seluruh alumni mengangkat Habib Rizieq Syihab sebagai Imam Besar Umat Indonesia.
> 
> "Inti dari maklumat kami semua peserta kongres menguatkan kembali komitmen kembali seluruh alumni 212, Habib Rizieq sebagai imam besar umat Indonesia. Oleh karenanya, meminta dengan sangat kepada pemerintah menghentikan kriminalisasi kepada kita seluruh kasus yang dimanipulasi," kata Slamet di panggung Reuni 212, Monas, Jakarta Pusat, Sabtu (2/12/2017).
> 
> Amien Rais, yang juga bicara dari panggung 212, menyinggung soal Habib Rizieq sebagai imam besar. Amien juga sempat hadir dalam Kongres 212.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Diingatkan, habib kita imam besar, masalah jihad kalau kita ingin dibimbing Allah kita harus berjihad," ujar Amien.
> 
> "Berjihad berkurban Allah pasti, menunjukkan jalan, tadi saya diingatkan oleh beberapa teman jangan sampai mendapat aspirasi," imbuhnya.
> 
> Kemudian Amien menjelaskan mengenai teks resolusi hasil Kongres Nasional 212 yang dibuat dalam tiga bahasa. Tiga bahasa tersebut adalah Indonesia, Inggris, dan Arab.
> 
> Kongres 212 berlangsung di Wisma PHI, Jakarta Pusat, pada 30 November-1 Desember 2017.
> 
> https://news.detik.com/berita/d-375...48.1419006120.1512057220-886683878.1511915869


When in college, i befriended many malaysian who studied in Bandung, 
Malaysian would never use that vocabulary and words structure, even when they have lived in Indonesia for a long time.. 

So, it is clear that you are not malaysian at all, 
You are just a cheap troll


----------



## rondo.royal2

masih ingat tulisan indomiliter ini ?.

Meski peran electronic warfare tak bisa dikesampingkan, bahkan menjadi unsur dominan dalam setiap babak pertempuran, *tapi ironis pengembangan unsur perang elekronik (pernika) belum menjadi prioritas utama di lingkup TNI.* 
http://www.indomiliter.com/perang-elektronika-itu-ibarat-ilmu-setan/

dulu saya mengatakan kalau yg dimaksud tni au saat itu bukan pernika tapi cyber defence .. karna apa? flare itu juga pernika ..mungkin sudah digunakan dari dulu era 90an. makanya saya tidak setuju tulisannya indomiliter walaupun dia hadir di seminar saat itu. dan yg saya tahu cyber defence itu yg berbau informasi seperti radio ,BMS,IFF ,datalink..sedangkan pernika atau EW itu berkutat tentang radar dan misil saja. dan flare berguna mengecoh misil yg menyasar kita.

sekarang ucapan saya terbukti langsung dari situsnya TNI au . berita tgl 21-23 bulan nov 2017


*Waasops Kasau Tutup Latihan Pernika dan Pertahanan Cyber Phoenix 17*
*



*
Latihan pada hari pertama melaksanakan operasi penginderaan radar 215 terhadap _lassa x_ atau pesawat musuh yang akan menyerang dan gelar hanud dari unsur Denhanud. Kegiatan hari kedua dilaksanakan di Lanud Iswahyudi Madiun yaitu penindakan terhadap serangan _cyber_ berupa pemancar liar yang bertujuan menggangu komunikasi, dan kegiatan penyadapan terhadap komunikasi musuh.

https://tni-au.mil.id/waasops-kasau-tutup-latihan-pernika-dan-pertahanan-cyber-phoenix-17/

hari pertama latihan pernika, hari kedua latihan cyber defence ,
semoga teman teman tahu perbedaan antara EW /pernika dan cyber defence  
===========================
dulu saya pernah bilang kalo kilo class itu cuma siluman tipu tipu kan .. karna apa? semua kapal selam itu butuh komunikasi ke pusat atau teman didepannya sekitarnya tentu tidak akan komunikasi lewat sonar yg jangkauannya kurang dari 50km . 
apalagi harus navigasi dimana posisi kasel sekarang dibelahan bumi mana .. itu membutuhkan gps dan itu semua harus muncul ke permukaan. sinyal radio,gps,datalink,radar itu semua tidak bisa masuk kelaut kecuali sonar saja. 

kilo class gotong misil anti kapal atau anti permukaan kalo ingin menembak ke lawannya .. dia harus muncul dulu untuk komunikasi temannya didepan atau kepusat untuk minta koordinat lawan ..tidak mungkin pakai sonar karna jangkauan sonar sendiri kurang. saat itulah pesta berburu kilo class .

ngomongin sinyal radio,gps,datalink,radar tidak masuk ke laut ,sudah terbukti lewat berita kasel argentina hilang 15 nov dan kontak terakhir 15 nov menurut 
http://internasional.kompas.com/rea...gini-pesan-terakhir-kru-kapal-selam-argentina

pencarian semua memakai media sonar tidak ada yg memakai radar .

untungnya kita tidak ikut latah borong kilo ..bertobatlah wahai pemuja kilo class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

striver44 said:


> Well atleast before we scrap these we could transfer its 40mm guns to other pc40 boats......


Well, I think it's better to stick with the Oto melara-30 for PC-40 to keep the commonality in logistics, spareparts and maintenance issue, since many of those has adopted that systems instead of continuing to use such an old weapon system.


By the way, considering that we are now in International forums, let's getting to used english on comments or discussion in accordance to the forum's rules!


----------



## mandala

rondo.royal2 said:


> masih ingat tulisan indomiliter ini ?.
> 
> Meski peran electronic warfare tak bisa dikesampingkan, bahkan menjadi unsur dominan dalam setiap babak pertempuran, *tapi ironis pengembangan unsur perang elekronik (pernika) belum menjadi prioritas utama di lingkup TNI.*
> http://www.indomiliter.com/perang-elektronika-itu-ibarat-ilmu-setan/
> 
> dulu saya mengatakan kalau yg dimaksud tni au saat itu bukan pernika tapi cyber defence .. karna apa? flare itu juga pernika ..mungkin sudah digunakan dari dulu era 90an. makanya saya tidak setuju tulisannya indomiliter walaupun dia hadir di seminar saat itu. dan yg saya tahu cyber defence itu yg berbau informasi seperti radio ,BMS,IFF ,datalink..sedangkan pernika atau EW itu berkutat tentang radar dan misil saja. dan flare berguna mengecoh misil yg menyasar kita.
> 
> sekarang ucapan saya terbukti langsung dari situsnya TNI au . berita tgl 21-23 bulan nov 2017
> 
> 
> *Waasops Kasau Tutup Latihan Pernika dan Pertahanan Cyber Phoenix 17*
> *
> View attachment 440226
> *
> Latihan pada hari pertama melaksanakan operasi penginderaan radar 215 terhadap _lassa x_ atau pesawat musuh yang akan menyerang dan gelar hanud dari unsur Denhanud. Kegiatan hari kedua dilaksanakan di Lanud Iswahyudi Madiun yaitu penindakan terhadap serangan _cyber_ berupa pemancar liar yang bertujuan menggangu komunikasi, dan kegiatan penyadapan terhadap komunikasi musuh.
> 
> https://tni-au.mil.id/waasops-kasau-tutup-latihan-pernika-dan-pertahanan-cyber-phoenix-17/
> 
> hari pertama latihan pernika, hari kedua latihan cyber defence ,
> semoga teman teman tahu perbedaan antara EW /pernika dan cyber defence
> ===========================
> dulu saya pernah bilang kalo kilo class itu cuma siluman tipu tipu kan .. karna apa? semua kapal selam itu butuh komunikasi ke pusat atau teman didepannya sekitarnya tentu tidak akan komunikasi lewat sonar yg jangkauannya kurang dari 50km .
> apalagi harus navigasi dimana posisi kasel sekarang dibelahan bumi mana .. itu membutuhkan gps dan itu semua harus muncul ke permukaan. sinyal radio,gps,datalink,radar itu semua tidak bisa masuk kelaut kecuali sonar saja.
> 
> kilo class gotong misil anti kapal atau anti permukaan kalo ingin menembak ke lawannya .. dia harus muncul dulu untuk komunikasi temannya didepan atau kepusat untuk minta koordinat lawan ..tidak mungkin pakai sonar karna jangkauan sonar sendiri kurang. saat itulah pesta berburu kilo class .
> 
> ngomongin sinyal radio,gps,datalink,radar tidak masuk ke laut ,sudah terbukti lewat berita kasel argentina hilang 15 nov dan kontak terakhir 15 nov menurut
> http://internasional.kompas.com/rea...gini-pesan-terakhir-kru-kapal-selam-argentina
> 
> pencarian semua memakai media sonar tidak ada yg memakai radar .
> 
> untungnya kita tidak ikut latah borong kilo ..bertobatlah wahai pemuja kilo class


Btw i think we should use English Language as advised by Forum Moderator The Eagle.

^^


The Eagle said:


> It has been advised before as well that please do not use regional language instead of English which is official for Forum as we have members here from different regions that not everyone understands other local language. Even if any news/piece of information is not available in English then it is advised to post conclusion para or an over all view in English for the interest of readers and same will be very much helpful for everyone.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## pr1v4t33r

striver44 said:


> Well atleast before we scrap these we could transfer its 40mm guns to other pc40 boats......



That's for sure. Transfer the weapons to new seaworthy hulls. It's quite baffling, in time when our shipyards already have the ability to speedily produce naval capable hulls, Navy still retain old junks in their inventory.


----------



## kaka404

pr1v4t33r said:


> That's for sure. Transfer the weapons to new seaworthy hulls. It's quite baffling, in time when our shipyards already have the ability to speedily produce naval capable hulls, Navy still retain old junks in their inventory.


That also tells how long is our coast. That even after building dozens of new ships our nvy still use some of the old ones


----------



## Bennedict

Two villages in Papua region liberated after being taken hostage by some armed groups, which mostly armed with melee weapons and spears.

TNI chief General Gatot himself arrived on scene several hours later.
























National Police inspector General Irjen Iriawan who arrived earlier, also involved in direct shootout against armed groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhayangkara

kaka404 said:


> That also tells how long is our coast. That even after building dozens of new ships our nvy still use some of the old ones


But still that's something unnecessary, bro', to keep forcing the operational of an obsolete hulls as there are many of local shipyards who has capable to build such kind of boats, likes the kcr-40 and kal-32 can also be their replacements.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bhayangkara said:


> But still that's something unnecessary, bro', to keep forcing the operational of an obsolete hulls as there are many of local shipyards who has capable to build such kind of boats, likes the kcr-40 and kal-32 can also be their replacements.



Indeed. Palindo can easily build and complete 8 units PC-40 to replace the obsolate Sibarau class in just 2 years.. And we have over 500 shipyards with dozens of them experienced in building naval vessels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

TNI AD to acquire more Panhard VBL, from Mk 2 series apparently for recon roles in assault cav. Regiment. This to complement locally made recce vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> TNI AD to acquire more Panhard VBL, from Mk 2 series apparently for recon roles in assault cav. Regiment. This to complement locally made recce vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Aviation AH-64E Apache Guardian.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The latest prototype of BTR-58 (stands for Bintoro-1958 ), amphibious armored vehicle for Indonesian marines. Currently joint developed by PT.Wirajayadi Bahari & MOD R&D agency.






Di BTR-58, PT Wirajayadi Bahari melakukan beberapa modifikasi yang cukup penting. Bicara dapur pacu, BTR-58 sudah menggunakan mesin diesel besutan Jerman, Deutz TCD 2015 V08. Tenaga yang dikucurkan mencapai 670HP/550KW dengan RPM 2100. Sebagai perbandingan, pada prototipe pertama tenaga mesin masih 400HP/294KW. Bila di prototipe tahun 2012 masih menggunakan transmisi manual, BTR-58 sudah menggunakan _automatic hydraulic transmission_model MA5610G. Untuk steering gear mengadopsi _hydraulic power dual power flow_.

Dari sisi navigasi kemudi kini dibekali virtual instrument berbasis touch screen. BTR-58 sanggup diajak ngebut di darat hingga kecepatan 70 km per jam, sementara di air dengan mengandalkan dua water jet propeller, ranpur lapis baja ini dapat melaju 14 km per jam. Pihak PT Wirajayadi Bahari menyebut ranpur ini dapat mengarung di laut dengan level gelombang sea state 3-4.

Ranpur pembawa pasukan ini dapat membawa 16 pasukan bersenjata lengkap. Untuk keluar masuk pasukan, modifikasi telah dilakukan PT Wirajayadi Bahari pada pintu rampa. Dari aspek kenyamanan, kompartemen pasukan kini sudah dilengkapi pendingin (AC). Untuk dudukan senjata, penempatan mounting senapan mesin sedang GPMG kaliber 7,62 mm, tidak berubah seperti yang ada di prototipe pertama.

Dari apek ketahanan, Bintoro menyebut APC Amphibi dengan desain diamond ini lapisan bajanya sanggup menahan terjangan proyektil kaliber 7,62 mm dari jarak 50 meter.

_http://www.indomiliter.com/btr-58-varian-terbaru-apc-amphibi-produksi-dalam-negeri/_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Var Dracon

madokafc said:


> TNI AD to acquire more Panhard VBL, from Mk 2 series apparently for recon roles in assault cav. Regiment. This to complement locally made recce vehicles
> 
> View attachment 440290
> View attachment 440291
> View attachment 440292



The VBL is an amphibious vehicle. Pretty sure I saw in PT. SSE website that P2 Pakci is also amphibious (albeit only optional, not standardised)

#Menolak lupa
P2 has been exported to Sri Lanka

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Navy Kopaska.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Denmark ambassador to Indonesia visit MoD office along with their Navy representative

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Defence Minister with PT Pindad CEO and other officials in Belgium.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bigmack

madokafc said:


> Denmark ambassador to Indonesia visit MoD office along with their Navy representative
> 
> View attachment 440444


Possible approaching for an Iver?!?



mandala said:


> Indonesian Defence Minister with PT Pindad CEO and other officials in Belgium.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



They are also visited to CMI Belgium. 
Are they looking for new product or new agreement that involves Pindad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

bigmack said:


> They are also visited to CMI Belgium.
> Are they looking for new product or new agreement that involves Pindad.


Yes they did.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> Yes they did.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



More m113? And M109 on the way?


----------



## mandala

madokafc said:


> More m113? And M109 on the way?


Don't know. But i hope so.


----------



## striver44

Newly installed Howitzer cannon positioning allignment and monitoring sytem (HOWCANPAMS) on 105mm towed howitzer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhayangkara

striver44 said:


> Newly installed Howitzer cannon positioning allignment and monitoring sytem (HOWCANPAMS) on 105mm towed howitzer


Is that Army's KH-178 upgrades??


----------



## Var Dracon

mandala said:


> Yes they did.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



We will produce turret only or with its gun? Having to know how to produce gun is crucial, we don't even know or has the ability to produce gun (cannon) barrel


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## striver44

Bhayangkara said:


> Is that Army's KH-178 upgrades??


M101

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

VBL demonstrating amphibious capability

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Well thinking about this, Indonesian made vehicles are like downgraded version of foreign vehicles of the same class
Anoa downgraded version of VAB (No amphibious capability, thinner armor)
Badak downgraded version of Tarantula (no amphibious capability)
P2 Pakci downgraded version of VBL (no amphibious capability)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Var Dracon said:


> We will produce turret only or with its gun? Having to know how to produce gun is crucial, we don't even know or has the ability to produce gun (cannon) barrel


CMI Defence produce gun-turret systems. Its one system: gun and turret. So Pindad will produce both.

"The *gun-turret systems *designed and manufactured bty CMI Defence are dedicated to the full range of 25 to 120 mm calibres."

http://www.cmigroupe.com/defense-systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

Var Dracon said:


> VBL demonstrating amphibious capability
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Well thinking about this, Indonesian made vehicles are like downgraded version of foreign vehicles of the same class
> Anoa downgraded version of VAB (No amphibious capability, thinner armor)
> Badak downgraded version of Tarantula (no amphibious capability)
> P2 Pakci downgraded version of VBL (no amphibious capability)


Anyway, please don't get confused between downgraded version with self development of variant products, my friend. Because the VAB itself is not soo advanced, this is just a basic APC vehicle with limited armour protection. So it is with Anoa, despite its development project is based from the basic VAB design, but has share a similar features in weight and level protection of stanag-3 which also can be upgraded with modular add-on ceramics armour.

And so with the others, it has nothing to do with such a downgraded version or something like that, unless it is just a self development products based on its own requirements and specifications, and nothing else


----------



## UMNOPutra

Var Dracon said:


> VBL demonstrating amphibious capability
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Well thinking about this, Indonesian made vehicles are like downgraded version of foreign vehicles of the same class
> Anoa downgraded version of VAB (No amphibious capability, thinner armor)
> Badak downgraded version of Tarantula (no amphibious capability)
> P2 Pakci downgraded version of VBL (no amphibious capability)



Hahahaha .... Don't to say like that brother ... your friend will immediately launch "nuclear missile' to your ''BUNKER'' ..


----------



## Bhayangkara

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha .... Don't to say like that brother ... your friend will immediately launch "nuclear missile' to your ''BUNKER'' ..


Damn, this kid was so fantastic!!!


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Hey umnoputra, what are you talking about, you so hyped up about some normal guy opinion even though he dont have the data lol, it's his own oponion and not the fact, get some grip will you


----------



## Svantana

Indonesian made, Vertical Take Off and Landing Drone.










Next (the one and only) candidate for Republic Indonesia Commander of the Armed Forces from Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

New C295 Aircraft for the Indonesian National Police Aviation at PTDI facility.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mengkom

Bhayangkara said:


> Damn, this kid was so fantastic!!!





initial_d_mk2 said:


> Hey umnoputra, what are you talking about, you so hyped up about some normal guy opinion even though he dont have the data lol, it's his own oponion and not the fact, get some grip will you



nah..this guy is indonesian you know..
he's deliberately using "UMNO" ID in order to spread out hatred between these two countries
let's all ignore this cheap troll (click his profile, and then click "ignore"), so that his ID become worthless

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

mengkom said:


> nah..this guy is indonesian you know..
> he's deliberately using "UMNO" ID in order to spread out hatred between these two countries
> let's all ignore this cheap troll (click his profile, and then click "ignore"), so that his ID become worthless


Yes, I know that bro', and I was aware to that kid intention in provoking hatred between both.. Oke, I'll take your advice to ignore him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Var Dracon said:


> VBL demonstrating amphibious capability
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Well thinking about this, Indonesian made vehicles are like downgraded version of foreign vehicles of the same class
> Anoa downgraded version of VAB (No amphibious capability, thinner armor)
> Badak downgraded version of Tarantula (no amphibious capability)
> P2 Pakci downgraded version of VBL (no amphibious capability)


and what do you say if SS1 and SS2 are FN downgrade LOL, you need shared bunker with umno, umno is not malaysian any way...

and no one happy winning shooting competition with downgrade rifle beating genuine one LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Marshall Hadi Tjahjanto to be Indonesian Armed force chief to replace Gen.Gatot Nurmantyo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

striver44 said:


>


Wait., is that AV-TM 300 rocket munitions ?


----------



## Nike

AI AX 380 Marines Corps, 

This type will be spreading into regular unit after being reverse engineered by our researched

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

barjo said:


> and what do you say if SS1 and SS2 are FN downgrade LOL, you need shared bunker with umno, umno is not malaysian any way...
> 
> and no one happy winning shooting competition with downgrade rifle beating genuine one LOL



No. I never say our rifles is downgraded version of foreign ones. Only vehicles (like the example I posted) that I thought like downgrade version of foreign products. For rifle, just no.

I know well SS1 is license-produced FN FNC suited for jungle warfare and tropical climate; and SS2 is the improvement of SS1.


----------



## barjo

Var Dracon said:


> No. I never say our rifles is downgraded version of foreign ones. Only vehicles (like the example I posted) that I thought like downgrade version of foreign products. For rifle, just no.
> 
> I know well SS1 is license-produced FN FNC suited for jungle warfare and tropical climate; and SS2 is the improvement of SS1.



YOU KNOW are you sure? LOL you just don't know anything behind all of thing when you say know tit of tat LOL...
LOL YOU JUST AN EPIC FAIL COMMENT IN tHE NET BROOOO CONGRATS wkwkwkwkwkwkekek


----------



## mandala

Var Dracon said:


> No. I never say our rifles is downgraded version of foreign ones. Only vehicles (like the example I posted) that I thought like downgrade version of foreign products. For rifle, just no.
> 
> I know well SS1 is license-produced FN FNC suited for jungle warfare and tropical climate; and SS2 is the improvement of SS1.


Define downgrade.


----------



## Nike

If not downgrade much better to say it had less capabilities and quality compared to the original model. Anoa 2 doesnt have NBC protection, less electronic suite compared to the current VAB. same case with Komodo vis a vis Sherpa. And another products as well like SPR 2, SMR3 and other. Well its understandable though, as we are reverse engineering Western European products in which most is the top of their respective class and had everlasting impact on the class design.


----------



## zargonmuntanu

Bhayangkara said:


> Wait., is that AV-TM 300 rocket munitions ?



decide it yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Bhayangkara said:


> Wait., is that AV-TM 300 rocket munitions ?


Looks like it is. Wow. Nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

About the AV-TM300...Since when Indonesia got a delivery of it? Even the brazilian army didn't received it ( Delivery in 2018)

or is it just a mock up...?


----------



## GraveDigger388

barjo said:


> YOU KNOW are you sure? LOL you just don't know anything behind all of thing when you say know tit of tat LOL...
> LOL YOU JUST AN EPIC FAIL COMMENT IN tHE NET BROOOO CONGRATS wkwkwkwkwkwkekek


Hey c'mon, man don't be like that. His first comment was actually a question... I WOULD answer it if only I had the knowledge about the matter. I would NOT, though dismiss his question COMPLETELY with the kind of words you just said.

After all, miss Madoka has provided the confirmation of some sort.

Excuse my rant.


----------



## mandala

HannibalBarca said:


> About the AV-TM300...Since when Indonesia got a delivery of it? Even the brazilian army didn't received it ( Delivery in 2018)
> 
> or is it just a mock up...?


I think its a mock up. With the display its a clear indication that Indonesia is planning to buy the AV-TM 300. Or maybe its already been ordered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

barjo said:


> YOU KNOW are you sure? LOL you just don't know anything behind all of thing when you say know tit of tat LOL...
> LOL YOU JUST AN EPIC FAIL COMMENT IN tHE NET BROOOO CONGRATS wkwkwkwkwkwkekek



Bung Barjo, saya omongin pakai bahasa Inggris kok gak ngerti, terpaksa saya jelaskan pakai bahasa Indonesia :
Coba perhatikan post saya dengan video VBL sedang test di air dan post selanjutnya, di situ saya tulis " LIKE downgraded version bla bla bla" kalau di bahasa Indonesia, SEPERTI versi downgrade. Jadi saya tidak bilang ranpur Indonesia itu plek downgrade produk luar, perhatikan kata "LIKE/SEPERTI"

English : Please highlight the sentence "Indonesian vehicles are LIKE downgraded version bla bla bla". I don't meant that Indonesian vehicles are direct downgrade of foreign ones (we in fact develop it ourself) . Highlight the word "LIKE"




UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha .... Don't to say like that brother ... your friend will immediately launch "nuclear missile' to your ''BUNKER'' ..


 
I don't identify myself as your brother, stranger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

HannibalBarca said:


> About the AV-TM300...Since when Indonesia got a delivery of it? Even the brazilian army didn't received it ( Delivery in 2018)
> 
> or is it just a mock up...?


Yah that's also is my a big Q honestly, and in my understanding, the AV-TM300 itself is still underdevelopment status and its included into the upcoming Astros-2020 projects.. Or perhaps it is just mock-up??


Var Dracon said:


> Bung Barjo, saya omongin pakai bahasa Inggris kok gak ngerti, terpaksa saya jelaskan pakai bahasa Indonesia :
> Coba perhatikan post saya dengan video VBL sedang test di air dan post selanjutnya, di situ saya tulis " LIKE downgraded version bla bla bla" kalau di bahasa Indonesia, SEPERTI versi downgrade. Jadi saya tidak bilang ranpur Indonesia itu plek downgrade produk luar, perhatikan kata "LIKE/SEPERTI"
> 
> English : Please highlight the sentence "Indonesian vehicles are LIKE downgraded version bla bla bla". I don't meant that Indonesian vehicles are direct downgrade of foreign ones (we in fact develop it ourself) . Highlight the word "LIKE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't identify myself as your brother, stranger.


Well, its oke my friend, that's not a big problem actually.
And yes, I agree for some part, just like miss madoka have said, the reverse engineering products is actually doesn't have to be exactly as the original one in quality, its could be worse or even more better, depending to the engineering skills, manufacturing, and materials they've used.

So I think is still debatable, and everyone can give his opinion according to their own assessment and understanding and we should to respect it.! its not such a big deal anyway, this is just a part of dynamics in the discussions.
So, let's carry on..


----------



## SIM.Inc

Downgrade atau tidak, sebenarnya Bahasa gampangnya begini.

-Pihak manufaknur menawarkan apapun berdasarkan minat pasar, penilaian terhadapan kemampuan pembeli dan fitur tertentu.
-Jika calon pembeli tidak masalah dengan budget maka pihak manufaktur akan dengan senang hati menyiapkan sebuah produk dengan kwalitas terbaik. Tetapi sebaliknya jika calon pembeli yang di harapkan, di yakini memiliki budget yang kecil maka pihak manufaktur akan menyusuaikan produk dengan perkiraan nilai jual yang sanggup di penuhi calon pembeli.

Bukannya kita tidak mampu ya. Kita mampu koq kalau hanya nambah propeller, add on plat keramik dan menginstalasi rcws. Masalahnya TNI dalam kebutuhannya mampu gak dengan anggarannya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

SIM.Inc said:


> Downgrade atau tidak, sebenarnya Bahasa gampangnya begini.
> 
> -Pihak manufaknur menawarkan apapun berdasarkan minat pasar, penilaian terhadapan kemampuan pembeli dan fitur tertentu.
> -Jika calon pembeli tidak masalah dengan budget maka pihak manufaktur akan dengan senang hati menyiapkan sebuah produk dengan kwalitas terbaik. Tetapi sebaliknya jika calon pembeli yang di harapkan, di yakini memiliki budget yang kecil maka pihak manufaktur akan menyusuaikan produk dengan perkiraan nilai jual yang sanggup di penuhi calon pembeli.
> 
> Bukannya kita tidak mampu ya. Kita mampu koq kalau hanya nambah propeller, add on plat keramik dan menginstalasi rcws. Masalahnya TNI dalam kebutuhannya mampu gak dengan anggarannya.



Hmmm, not really as simple as that though. Some case, PT PINDAD or like PT PAL, made it much simpler to easying mass manufacturing and safe time construction or production to meet the deadline time set. In other case, our current technology simply doesnt reach that kind of level manufacturing.


----------



## Bhayangkara

zargonmuntanu said:


> decide it yourself


Ah thanks, I miss that part.. Anyway, If seen from its shape it looks so identical with the mock up display, but the diameters is rather small compared with your picture, or perhaps it is just another variants??
Haissh, malah jadi penasaran euy


----------



## SIM.Inc

madokafc said:


> Hmmm, not really as simple as that though. Some case, PT PINDAD or like PT PAL, made it much simpler to easying mass manufacturing and safe time construction or production to meet the deadline time set. In other case, our current technology simply doesnt reach that kind of level manufacturing.


Dear sister, kita semua tahu kalau industri pertahanan lokal menghindari kejadian seperti nurtanio dengan gatot kacanya. Teknologi know how bisa di dapatkan dengan lobby,kerjasama,reverse engineering dan riset dan itu semua berbicara tentang dana. Masalahnya akankah kita mengambil resiko untuk membuat sesuatu yang sudah ada di pasaran dengan spesifikasi sama dan berniat menjualnya dengan calon pembeli yang kita dapat nilai kemapuannya dari budget tahunan yang mereka terima? Bukankah itu beresiko.
Kenapa tidak memilih membuat sesuatu yang sama tetapi dengan biaya lebih murah dengan pengurangan berbagai fitur yang suatu saat tentu saja bisa di tambahkan tergantung keinginan pembeli.

Seperti p2 Pakci dan Vbl. Saya tidak percaya pihak pabrikan pakci tidak mempersiapkan space khusus untuk kelak dapat mengakomodasi sebuah sistem propeller. Koreksi kalau saya salah.


----------



## umigami

zargonmuntanu said:


> decide it yourself



Wait, that missile still under development. How did we get that?


----------



## Var Dracon

SIM.Inc said:


> Dear sister, kita semua tahu kalau industri pertahanan lokal menghindari kejadian seperti nurtanio dengan gatot kacanya. Teknologi know how bisa di dapatkan dengan lobby,kerjasama,reverse engineering dan riset dan itu semua berbicara tentang dana. Masalahnya akankah kita mengambil resiko untuk membuat sesuatu yang sudah ada di pasaran dengan spesifikasi sama dan berniat menjualnya dengan calon pembeli yang kita dapat nilai kemapuannya dari budget tahunan yang mereka terima? Bukankah itu beresiko.
> Kenapa tidak memilih membuat sesuatu yang sama tetapi dengan biaya lebih murah dengan pengurangan berbagai fitur yang suatu saat tentu saja bisa di tambahkan tergantung keinginan pembeli.
> 
> Seperti p2 Pakci dan Vbl. Saya tidak percaya pihak pabrikan pakci tidak mempersiapkan space khusus untuk kelak dapat mengakomodasi sebuah sistem propeller. Koreksi kalau saya salah.



Kalau P2 Pakci memang bisa amfibi, tapi opsional. Saya lihat dari website SSE yg lama. Yg sekarang sudah beda.

English : P2 Pakci can become amphibious, but the ability is optional. I saw this from old SSE website.


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

Tupolev Tu-95 Bear landed on Frans Kaisiepo airport

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gondes

*Indonesia seizes Chinese fishing ship, arrests 21 crew member*

The Jakarta Post
Jakarta | Tue, December 5, 2017 | 02:54 pm





Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti (Antara/M Agung Rajasa)

The Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry has seized Fu Yuan Yu 831, a Chinese fishing ship, and arrested its 21 crew members, who were allegedly found fishing illegally over Indonesia's eastern waters.

On board the ship were six flags of different countries suspected to have been used by the crew to deceive patrol officers.

“When we seized the ship, the crew erected the Timor-Leste flag, but when the officers checked the ships, there were five other flags,” said Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti during a press conference in Jakarta on Monday as reported by _kompas.co.id_.

The other flags found on board were those of China, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines and Singapore.

The 21 crew members comprised nine Chinese, six Indonesians, three Myanmarese and three Vietnamese, said Susi, adding that it was suspected that the ship operated over Indonesian waters since August.

Local authorities also seized 35 tons of fish, including tiger sharks, a protected species, she added. “We have taken the ship to Kupang Port [in East Nusa Tenggara] for further investigation,” she said.

Previously, Timor-Leste maritime officials arrested 15 different Fu Yuan Yu ships.

The governments of Indonesia and Timor-Leste are coordinating to jointly investigate the incident. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ese-fishing-ship-arrests-21-crew-members.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rondo.royal2



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Svantana

gondes said:


> *Indonesia seizes Chinese fishing ship, arrests 21 crew member*
> 
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta | Tue, December 5, 2017 | 02:54 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti (Antara/M Agung Rajasa)
> 
> The Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry has seized Fu Yuan Yu 831, a Chinese fishing ship, and arrested its 21 crew members, who were allegedly found fishing illegally over Indonesia's eastern waters.
> 
> On board the ship were six flags of different countries suspected to have been used by the crew to deceive patrol officers.
> 
> “When we seized the ship, the crew erected the Timor-Leste flag, but when the officers checked the ships, there were five other flags,” said Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti during a press conference in Jakarta on Monday as reported by _kompas.co.id_.
> 
> The other flags found on board were those of China, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines and Singapore.
> 
> The 21 crew members comprised nine Chinese, six Indonesians, three Myanmarese and three Vietnamese, said Susi, adding that it was suspected that the ship operated over Indonesian waters since August.
> 
> Local authorities also seized 35 tons of fish, including tiger sharks, a protected species, she added. “We have taken the ship to Kupang Port [in East Nusa Tenggara] for further investigation,” she said.
> 
> Previously, Timor-Leste maritime officials arrested 15 different Fu Yuan Yu ships.
> 
> The governments of Indonesia and Timor-Leste are coordinating to jointly investigate the incident. (bbn)
> 
> http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ese-fishing-ship-arrests-21-crew-members.html


----------



## Nike

*ARMED AKAN DILENGKAPI DENGAN RADAR ANTI ARTILERI, UAV, GPS, LRF DAN SISTEM PENEMU SASARAN*
5 DECEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT


Saat ini Artileri Medan (Armed) TNI AD telah diperkuat oleh roket MLRS Astros MK II buatan Brasil.

Roket tersebut dipamerkan pada Acara HUT ke-72 Armed di Pusdik Armed Kodiklatad, Jalan Baros, Kota Cimahi, Senin (4/12/2017).

“Diharapkan dengan adanya alutsista baru ini, Armed TNI AD semakin memperkuat integritas NKRI di mata dunia,” ujar Danpussenarmed Brigjen TNI Dwi Jati Utomo.

Ia mengatakan, Roket MLRS Astros MK II memiliki daya jangkau ke sasaran hingga 85 km dan sudah teruji ketangguhannya di berbagai medan pertempuran.

Saat ini roket tersebut sedang dalam pengembangan daya jangkau amunisi hingga 300 km.

Selain itu, menurut Brigjen Dwi Jati Utomo, di masa depan alutsista Armed akan dilengkapi dengan radar anti artileri, pesawat tanpa awak (UAV/Unmaned Aerial Vehicle), GPS (Global Position System), alat pengukur jarak otomatis (LRF/Laser Range Finder) dan sistem penemu sasaran untuk mempercepat pencarian koordinat kedudukan sasaran (INS/Inertial Navigation System).

Diharapkan dengan kemunculan teknologi di alutsista Armed dapat mewujudkan precision attack (serangan presisi), joint attack (serangan gabungan) and the missile’s role in suppressing enemy strike capabilities (peran rudal dalam menekan kemampuan serangan musuh).

“Kedatangan alutsista yang modern juga harus ditunjang dengan kesiapan sumber daya manusia (SDM),” kata Brigjen Dwi Jati Utomo.

Untuk itu, pihaknya membentuk batalyon khusus untuk memegang alutsista tersebut.

Para personil diseleksi secara ketat serta diberi pelatihan di negara tempat produksi alutsista.

Tahap penerapan teknologi alutsista terbaru memang membutuhkan proses.

“Tidak mudah untuk transfer teknologi dan pengetahuan, namun kita terus berupaya mewujudkannya sebagai prajurit Armed yang modern, cerdas dan tangguh,” katanya.

_Photo : Roket MLRS Astros MK II Buatan Brasil milik Armed TNI AD, di Pusdik Armed Kodiklatad, Jalan Baros, Kota Cimahi, Senin (4/12/2017). (Tribun Jabar)_

_Sumber : Tribun Jabar_


Well in short, there is plan to established new strategic regiment consist of modern short range ballistic missiles capable to suppress and strike enemy defenses from long range and giving the artillery corps an edge among their peers. 

Either it will be Astros with AT V cruise missile or other systems like Chinese WS 43

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Meanwhile, today in Biak. Tu 95 and Il 76 conduct Navigation exercise 
















Well there is plan to revive Squadron 41 and 42.....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## striver44

madokafc said:


> *ARMED AKAN DILENGKAPI DENGAN RADAR ANTI ARTILERI, UAV, GPS, LRF DAN SISTEM PENEMU SASARAN*
> 5 DECEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
> 
> 
> Saat ini Artileri Medan (Armed) TNI AD telah diperkuat oleh roket MLRS Astros MK II buatan Brasil.
> 
> Roket tersebut dipamerkan pada Acara HUT ke-72 Armed di Pusdik Armed Kodiklatad, Jalan Baros, Kota Cimahi, Senin (4/12/2017).
> 
> “Diharapkan dengan adanya alutsista baru ini, Armed TNI AD semakin memperkuat integritas NKRI di mata dunia,” ujar Danpussenarmed Brigjen TNI Dwi Jati Utomo.
> 
> Ia mengatakan, Roket MLRS Astros MK II memiliki daya jangkau ke sasaran hingga 85 km dan sudah teruji ketangguhannya di berbagai medan pertempuran.
> 
> Saat ini roket tersebut sedang dalam pengembangan daya jangkau amunisi hingga 300 km.
> 
> Selain itu, menurut Brigjen Dwi Jati Utomo, di masa depan alutsista Armed akan dilengkapi dengan radar anti artileri, pesawat tanpa awak (UAV/Unmaned Aerial Vehicle), GPS (Global Position System), alat pengukur jarak otomatis (LRF/Laser Range Finder) dan sistem penemu sasaran untuk mempercepat pencarian koordinat kedudukan sasaran (INS/Inertial Navigation System).
> 
> Diharapkan dengan kemunculan teknologi di alutsista Armed dapat mewujudkan precision attack (serangan presisi), joint attack (serangan gabungan) and the missile’s role in suppressing enemy strike capabilities (peran rudal dalam menekan kemampuan serangan musuh).
> 
> “Kedatangan alutsista yang modern juga harus ditunjang dengan kesiapan sumber daya manusia (SDM),” kata Brigjen Dwi Jati Utomo.
> 
> Untuk itu, pihaknya membentuk batalyon khusus untuk memegang alutsista tersebut.
> 
> Para personil diseleksi secara ketat serta diberi pelatihan di negara tempat produksi alutsista.
> 
> Tahap penerapan teknologi alutsista terbaru memang membutuhkan proses.
> 
> “Tidak mudah untuk transfer teknologi dan pengetahuan, namun kita terus berupaya mewujudkannya sebagai prajurit Armed yang modern, cerdas dan tangguh,” katanya.
> 
> _Photo : Roket MLRS Astros MK II Buatan Brasil milik Armed TNI AD, di Pusdik Armed Kodiklatad, Jalan Baros, Kota Cimahi, Senin (4/12/2017). (Tribun Jabar)_
> 
> _Sumber : Tribun Jabar_
> 
> 
> Well in short, there is plan to established new strategic regiment consist of modern short range ballistic missiles capable to suppress and strike enemy defenses from long range and giving the artillery corps an edge among their peers.
> 
> Either it will be Astros with AT V cruise missile or other systems like Chinese WS 43


Ballistic missile..?? I doubt that.....as long as i remember our government are always reluctant to equip the army with that kind of missile for "regional stability"


----------



## mandala

rondo.royal2 said:


> View attachment 440939


Well no one can imagine that Indonesia would be getting the Apache Attack Helicopter. Not only Indonesia is getting the Apache but it is getting the latest and most advanced "Echo" variant AH-64E Guardian. 

Indonesia will be the first country in SE Asia that operates the AH-64E Guardian and the 3rd country in Asia Pacific after Taiwan and South Korea.


----------



## zargonmuntanu

umigami said:


> Wait, that missile still under development. How did we get that?



i never said we already buy that missile


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Ballistic missile..?? I doubt that.....as long as i remember our government are always reluctant to equip the army with that kind of missile for "regional stability"



No reason huh? In 1990 Soeharto already sent delegation to Russia to bought Scud missiles, although the mission is aborted

*Indonesia hints at buying Scud missiles*

Aug. 24, 1992

JAKARTA -- Indonesia is considering buying Russian-made Scud missiles as part of an overall plans to beef up military capabilities, the Kompas newspaper reported Monday.

Air force Chief Air Marshal Siboen told Kompas that experts are studying possible purchases of Scuds and other weaponry for air defense.



Siboen declined to name specific weapons under consideration, but said, 'the Scud is ... an alternative.'

Scud missiles caught world attention during the Gulf War, when Iraq -- trying to defend its seizure of Kuwait -- used the Russian-made weapons to attack civilian and military targets in Israel and Saudi Arabia.

Siboen last month said Indonesia was considering buying a number of advanced British Aerospace Hawk 100 and 200 fighter jets to back up its existing fleet of U.S.-built F-16s.

Indonesia currently owns one squadron of F-16s, but Siboen said the country needs at least one more squadron of a similar aircraft.

The Indonesian military lost one F-16 in May, when its pilot bailed out during a test flight in East Java.

Siboen indirectly blamed U.S. manufacturer General Dynamics for the mishap, saying the accident had nothing to do the pilot, and might have been caused by a computer malfunction aboard the fighter.

The air-force chief said Indonesia's plan to boost its complement of fighter jets has no connection to similar programs in Singapore, Malaysia and Thailand, although he admitted the country wants to keep up with advances in military technology.

'The purchase of the equipment is based on Indonesian needs,' Sibeon said.



https://www.upi.com/Archives/1992/08/24/Indonesia-hints-at-buying-Scud-missiles/3883714628800/


----------



## striver44

madokafc said:


> No reason huh? In 1990 Soeharto already sent delegation to Russia to bought Scud missiles, although the mission is aborted
> 
> *Indonesia hints at buying Scud missiles*
> 
> Aug. 24, 1992
> 
> JAKARTA -- Indonesia is considering buying Russian-made Scud missiles as part of an overall plans to beef up military capabilities, the Kompas newspaper reported Monday.
> 
> Air force Chief Air Marshal Siboen told Kompas that experts are studying possible purchases of Scuds and other weaponry for air defense.
> 
> 
> 
> Siboen declined to name specific weapons under consideration, but said, 'the Scud is ... an alternative.'
> 
> Scud missiles caught world attention during the Gulf War, when Iraq -- trying to defend its seizure of Kuwait -- used the Russian-made weapons to attack civilian and military targets in Israel and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Siboen last month said Indonesia was considering buying a number of advanced British Aerospace Hawk 100 and 200 fighter jets to back up its existing fleet of U.S.-built F-16s.
> 
> Indonesia currently owns one squadron of F-16s, but Siboen said the country needs at least one more squadron of a similar aircraft.
> 
> The Indonesian military lost one F-16 in May, when its pilot bailed out during a test flight in East Java.
> 
> Siboen indirectly blamed U.S. manufacturer General Dynamics for the mishap, saying the accident had nothing to do the pilot, and might have been caused by a computer malfunction aboard the fighter.
> 
> The air-force chief said Indonesia's plan to boost its complement of fighter jets has no connection to similar programs in Singapore, Malaysia and Thailand, although he admitted the country wants to keep up with advances in military technology.
> 
> 'The purchase of the equipment is based on Indonesian needs,' Sibeon said.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.upi.com/Archives/1992/08/24/Indonesia-hints-at-buying-Scud-missiles/3883714628800/


Well lets just hope indonesia governemnt ready to bear the brunt like NK,iran especially because of our close proximity with australia...... (a major u.s allies in the pacific)


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Well lets just hope indonesia governemnt ready to bear the brunt like NK,iran especially because of our close proximity with australia...... (a major u.s allies in the pacific)



Ballistic missiles is not that a big deal compared to naval launched or air launched long range high precision cruise missiles like Taurus KEPD, Tomahawk, JSOM, Calibr or SCALP.


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

*Inzpire's GECO Air enters service with Indonesian Air Force*

Posted 5 December 2017

Inzpire is pleased to announce that its GECO Air tablet-based mission system has entered service with the Indonesian Air Force – the Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Udara.






Following on from the contract signing in summer 2017, Inzpire’s Missions Systems team undertook a comprehensive integration programme with the Indonesian Air Force, which culminated in a combined installation, training and flight test visit in early November.

The GECO System will be used by Su-27, Su-30, F-16, Hawk, T-50 and Super Tucano platforms which will reap the situational awareness and safety benefits of GECO’s wide range of features.

Jonny Smith, Inzpire’s Head of Mission Systems said: “We are delighted to welcome the Indonesian Air Force as our second export customer following our earlier success with the Royal Jordanian Air Force. The GECO System was incredibly well received during our training and installation visit and performed exceptionally well during flight test. We look forward to a growing relationship with the Indonesian Air Force and our in-country partner PT Kadomas. The project has been a great team effort and has delivered an outstanding operational capability within 4 months of contract signature.”

GECO Air is designed to complement existing on-board avionics systems by bringing modern and powerful commercial off-the-shelf hardware technology to the cockpit and providing a cost-effective, easy-to-upgrade solution. It can be used as a stand-alone device or integrated directly into an aircraft.

GECO’s suite of situational awareness and safety assistance apps includes advanced navigation features overlaid on a wide range of mapping and satellite imagery; a worldwide aeronautical database and tactical applications such as advanced threat displays – all designed to buy aircrew time and to improve and enhance the decision-making.

http://www.adsadvance.co.uk/inzpire-s-geco-air-enters-service-with-indonesian-air-force.html

Indonesian Air Force Super Tucano pilot with the GECO Air Tablet.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## UMNOPutra

Hope this is not a bad news ....There is "unconfirmed" info from Singapore that Indonesia has decided to cancel to acquire 11 units of SU-35 due to "new Trump policy" on Russia .. If this info is "accurate" ... your SU-35 acquisition plan will be "No Ending" and"Anti Climax" story ..

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...mp-signs-new-russia-sanctions-bill/532442001/


----------



## GraveDigger388

UMNOPutra said:


> Hope this is not a bad news ....There is "unconfirmed" info from Singapore that Indonesia has decided to cancel to acquire 11 units of SU-35 due to "new Trump policy" on Russia .. If this info is "accurate" ... your SU-35 acquisition plan will be "No Ending" and"Anti Climax" story ..
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...mp-signs-new-russia-sanctions-bill/532442001/


OMYGOD 

Singapore "informant" again??

According to that article: _"It represents the will of the American people to see Russia take steps to improve relations with the United States. We hope there will be cooperation between our two countries on major global issues so that these sanctions will no longer be necessary."_

In what way does it imply that Russia is not allowed to export anything, hmm?

And even if the bill does include that...I don't know how to break this one to you...well; 

*RUSSIA = RUSSIA*​


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Navy Aviation new AS565 MBe Panther helicopter pilot training.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana




----------



## UMNOPutra

GraveDigger388 said:


> OMYGOD
> 
> Singapore "informant" again??
> 
> According to that article: _"It represents the will of the American people to see Russia take steps to improve relations with the United States. We hope there will be cooperation between our two countries on major global issues so that these sanctions will no longer be necessary."_
> 
> In what way does it imply that Russia is not allowed to export anything, hmm?
> 
> And even if the bill does include that...I don't know how to break this one to you...well;
> 
> *RUSSIA = RUSSIA*​



Hahahaha ... Hope god Bless You and you can "hide" from that "sanction" ...

Sanksi Baru Amerika ke Rusia Bisa Pengaruhi Su-35 Indonesia 

https://www.jejaktapak.com/2017/10/29/sanksi-baru-amerika-ke-rusia-bisa-pengaruhi-su-35-indonesia/


----------



## SIM.Inc

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha ... Hope god Bless You and you can "hide" from that "sanction" ...
> 
> Sanksi Baru Amerika ke Rusia Bisa Pengaruhi Su-35 Indonesia
> 
> https://www.jejaktapak.com/2017/10/29/sanksi-baru-amerika-ke-rusia-bisa-pengaruhi-su-35-indonesia/


*Is it too difficult to pretend to be a Malaysian to you? a malaysian use "hahahaha"???*


----------



## GraveDigger388

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha ... Hope god Bless You and you can "hide" from that "sanction" ...
> 
> Sanksi Baru Amerika ke Rusia Bisa Pengaruhi Su-35 Indonesia
> 
> https://www.jejaktapak.com/2017/10/29/sanksi-baru-amerika-ke-rusia-bisa-pengaruhi-su-35-indonesia/


I will say this one more time

*RUSSIA = RUSSIA*​


----------



## Nike

*China’s Defense Industry Is Fastest Growing in Asia, According to New Market Potential Index from Jane’s by IHS Markit*

21 November 2017
*LONDON* (21 November 2017) – China, Japan and Australia top the tables for defense industrial capabilities in Asia Pacific, according to a report on the new Market Potential Index released today by Jane’s by IHS Markit (Nasdaq: INFO), a world leader in critical information, analytics and solutions.

“Multiple factors are driving rapid industrial development across Asia,” said Paul Burton, research director at Jane’s. “In addition to economic growth and a desire for military self-sufficiency, a complex security environment characterized by North Korea’s ongoing nuclear program, and overlapping territorial claims in the East and South China Seas are leading to rapid growth in indigenous defense production throughout Asia.

“China's defense industry has made substantial progress over the past decade towards achieving the advanced capabilities targeted by Beijing,” Burton said. “Further industrial reforms are required for China to address remaining capability gaps and attain its goal of at least parity with the world's most advanced industrialized states. Beijing continues to transform its defense industrial base from one that imitates into one that innovates.”

*Asia Pacific: Defense industrial capabilities league table*

Jane’s newly launched Market Potential Index ranks the industrial proficiencies of almost 100 defense markets worldwide. Using a unique methodology, it assesses the technological sophistication and scale of defense industrial competencies in the land, sea, air and electronics domains to produce a global ranking.

*Land industries score*

*Sea industries score*

*Air industries score*

*Electronics industries score*

*Final defence industrial rating*

China 4.0 4.0 3.0 4.0
*3.8*

Japan 4.0 4.0 3.0 3.5
*3.6*

Australia 3.5 4.0 3.0 3.5
*3.5*

South Korea 3.0 4.0 3.0 3.5
*3.4*

Singapore 3.5 3.0 2.5 3.5
*3.1*

Taiwan 3.0 3.5 2.5 3.0
*3.0*

Pakistan 2.0 2.0 2.5 1.5
*2.0*

India 2.0 2.5 1.5 1.5
*1.9*

New Zealand 1.5 1.8 1.8 2.0
*1.8*

Indonesia 1.5 2.0 1.5 1.5
*1.6*

_Source: Jane’s Market Potential Index, 2017_

“What the countries at the top of this list have in common is strong government-backed research and development investment, a long-term approach to the growth of their national defense industries, and an emphasis on the involvement of domestic companies in national defense equipment programs,” said Guy Anderson, associate director at Jane’s.

“Greater government-backed research and development investment in defense sectors has been a feature of the Asia Pacific as a whole, with regional investment having climbed 32 percent to $16.7 billion over the last five years,” Anderson said. “Over the next decade, we expect defense industrial self-reliance to increase in this part of the world, and for the defense industries of the Asia Pacific region to make a larger dent in world export markets.”

####

*About IHS Markit* (www.ihsmarkit.com)

IHS Markit (Nasdaq: INFO) is a world leader in critical information, analytics and solutions for the major industries and markets that drive economies worldwide. The company delivers next-generation information, analytics and solutions to customers in business, finance and government, improving their operational efficiency and providing deep insights that lead to well-informed, confident decisions. IHS Markit has more than 50,000 key business and government customers, including 85 percent of the Fortune Global 500 and the world’s leading financial institutions. Headquartered in London, IHS Markit is committed to sustainable, profitable growth.

*About Jane’s Market Potential Index*

The Jane's Market Potential Index assesses the status and appeal of 93 world defense markets based on factors that include defense investment, defense industrial capabilities, procurement procedures and protocols, trade mechanisms, embargo status and political, economic and security considerations. Each market is ranked against 36 ratings, with scores of 0 (low) to 5 (high) a positive or negative appeal.

National defense industrial capabilities are scored 0 (low) to 5 (high) on the basis of the existence of manufacturing, design and maintenance capabilities in land, sea, air and C4 domains and the sophistications of the capabilities present, based on the assessments of Jane’s analysts.

Get in touch here to learn more about Jane’s Market Potential Index and other solutions.

http://www.janes.com/article/76191/...ket-potential-index-from-jane-s-by-ihs-markit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The 2nd and 3rd prototypes of N-219 currently under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nike

Eat at public space is nothing, just do it with class. LoL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaka404

madokafc said:


> View attachment 441363
> 
> 
> Eat at public space is nothing, just do it with class. LoL


are they on top of a sub??

ps: i feel like making a sensational blog and fill it with my "opinions" about our armed forces... who knows... maybe some idiot think that my "opinions" is a fact and spread it around.


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Army established a heavy Battalion unit as precusor of would be Heavy Assault Brigade

*07 Desember 2017*



Batalyon Mandala Yudha merupakan embrio Brigade Tim Pertempuran Berat Kostrad (photo : Kostrad)

(Penkostrad). Pangkostrad Letjen TNI Edy Rahmayadi meresmikan Batalyon Mandala Yudha, sekaligus melantik Letkol Inf M. Asmi sebagai Komandan Batalyon (Danyon) Mandala Yudha yang pertama, bertempat di serambi kehormatan, Markas Kostrad, Gambir, Jakarta Pusat, Rabu (6/12).

Dalam sambutannya Pangkostrad menyampaikan guna mengantisipasi tuntutan profesional dalam setiap penugasan di masa depan, maka dibentuklah organisasi dan tugas satuan Batalyon Mandala Yudha yang merupakan satuan tempur dengan penggabungan berbagai unsur kecabangan di dalamnya. Kecepatan manuver dan perlindungan lapis baja adalah keunggulan yang dimiliki Batalyon Mandala Yudha, sehingga diharapkan dalam penyelesaian tugas pokok dapat dilaksanakan secara efektif dan optimal.

Perlu diketahui bahwa Batalyon Mandala Yudha dalam proses pembentukannya diproyeksikan sebagai embrio dari Brigade Tim Pertempuran Berat, dengan komposisi satuan tempur Infanteri, satuan bantuan tempur Artileri Medan (Armed), Artileri Pertahanan Udara (Arhanud) dan satuan Helikopter tempur Penerbad, serta didukung oleh satuan Zeni, Peralatan dan Perhubungan dalam penyiapan operasional batalyon tersebut. Keberadaannya akan merealisasi konsep “Modular Brigade” yang diharapkan kedepan menjadi satuan setingkat Brigade yang lengkap, kuat, dan efektif serta memiliki Efek Penggentar (Deterrence Effect) terhadap ancaman kekuatan lawan.

“ Keberadaan Batalyon Mandala Yudha ini merupakan jawaban dari pembentukan satuan siap gerak TNI, dalam menghadapi penugasan yang bersifat urgen dan dapat dikerahkan dalam waktu singkat meliputi proyeksi tugas Operasi Militer Perang (OMP) maupun Operasi Militer Selain Perang (OMSP), baik dalam skala nasional maupun internasional,” ungkap Pangkostrad.

Markas Batalyon Mandala Yudha Kostrad dilengkapi dengan perumahan dinas personel dan keluarganya, perkantoran, Markas Komando Batalyon, gudang Alutsista serta lahan latihan tempur dan manuver. Semua berada dalam satu kompleks dan tentunya sangat memungkinkan terakomodasinya pelaksanaan tugas pokok satuan, Markas tersebut berdiri di atas lahan 700 hektar, di Ciuyah, Lebak, Prov. Banten.

Hadir dalam peresmian Batalyon Mandala Yudha tersebut, Kaskostrad, Panglima Divisi Infanteri 1 dan 2 Kostrad, Ir Kostrad, Koorsahli Pangkostrad, Asren Kostrad, para Asisten Kaskostrad, Kabalak Kostrad serta para Komandan Satuan Jajaran Kostrad.

(Kostrad)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Field Artillery Battalion officials during a visit to NEXTER in France, September 2017. Maybe looking for another new batch of CAESAR 155mm SPH?


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> Indonesian Army Field Artillery Battalion officials during a visit to NEXTER in France, September 2017. Maybe looking for another new batch of CAESAR 155mm SPH?
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



105 mm lg 1 mk 3


----------



## mandala

madokafc said:


> 105 mm lg 1 mk 3


Nice.


----------



## Nike

Bell 429 police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

HILL AIR FORCE BASE, Utah -- After nearly five years, the Ogden Air Logistics Complex completed regeneration work on the last six Block-25 F-16C Fighting Falcon aircraft for the Government of Indonesia.

The delivery is the result of an aircraft acquisition and refurbishment agreement approved by the U.S. government to deliver a total of 24 Block-25 C and D variant F-16s to the Indonesian Air Force.

The aircraft, formerly flown by U.S. Air Force and Air National Guard units, had been warehoused by the Ogden ALC's 309th Aerospace Maintenance and Regeneration Group located at Davis-Monthan AFB in Tucson, Ariz.

The jets will depart on a five-day transoceanic flight and will require mid-air refueling and two overnight stops before arriving in Indonesia.

In addition to Hill AFB's Ogden ALC, the F-16 System Program Office, Defense Logistics Agency and several other Defense Department organizations contributed to the success of this acquisition program.

(75th Air Base Wing Public Affairs contributed to this article.)

http://www.pacaf.af.mil/News/Articl...-completes-delivery-of-24-f-16s-to-indonesia/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Hibah pesawat C-130H, A-1337 dari Australia untuk Indonesia yang telah diperbarui dengan tampilan pesawat TNI, kini sedang bersiap untuk terbang dari Lanud RAAF Wagga menuju Lanud RAAF Richmond.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Image Credit: Indonesia Defense Ministry
*Russia Bomber Flight Over Indonesia Highlights Defense Ties*
A closer look at the context behind a recent development.





By Prashanth Parameswaran
December 06, 2017


On Monday, news surfaced that Russian strategic bombers and aircraft had flown over Indonesia. The development was just the latest in a series that spotlighted the longstanding defense relationship between Russia and Indonesia as well as Moscow’s ongoing efforts to deepen ties with Southeast Asian states in spite the lingering challenges in doing so.

Russia and Indonesia have long had a defense relationship, and Moscow today still remains Jakarta’s largest military supplier. Both sides have also been mulling several deals as well as broader advances in defense cooperation recently, looking at not just purchases but also more ambitious areas like technology transfers and joint development and production despite challenges therein (See: “Indonesia, Russia Ink Defense Protocol Amid Fighter Jet Deal”).

Of late, as we have seen with a few other Southeast Asian states as well, some of the recent interactions in bilateral ties have been given an even higher profile by Moscow because of wider regional strategic considerations. Russia under Vladimir Putin – ambitious abroad and increasingly isolated from the West — has been looking to boost its presence in the Asia-Pacific, including in Southeast Asia, over the past few years, and Indonesia has unsurprisingly been a part of this conversation.

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
As an example, just last week, two Russian Pacific Fleet ships – _Admiral Panteleyev_, a large anti-submarine ship, and _Boris Butoma_, a large sea tanker – were on a two-day unofficial visit to Indonesia in a voyage that did not receive much international media coverage. During the visit, the two countries held joint drills and Russian sailors interacted with Indonesian personnel in several friendly sports matches and participated in a sightseeing tour.

That was just the latest voyage by the two ships which have been making several stops in the region, including in Brunei for the Golden Jubilee celebration of Sultan Hassanal Bolkiah’s accession to the throne – reported as the first visit in more than a quarter-century – a stop in the Philippines where there was a turnover of Russian weapons and Philippine officials, and in Thailand where a series of commemorative activities were being held as the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) marks its 50th anniversary this year (See: “ASEAN’s First Naval Exercise in Perspective”).

This week, in yet another defense interaction that put the spotlight on the Russia-Indonesia bilateral defense relationship, the Russian defense ministry confirmed on December 5 that two T-95MS strategic bombers and two Il-76MD aircraft had made a flight from Amur region to Biak airfield in course of what it described as an “international visit.”

During the flight, the Tu-95MS carried out an in-flight refueling by the Il-78 tankers over the Pacific Ocean, the Russian defense ministry said in a statement. It added that the flight was carried out “in strict accordance with the International Air Law.” No further details were provided on the specific nature of the interaction.

https://thediplomat.com/2017/12/russia-bomber-flight-over-indonesia-highlights-defense-ties/


----------



## Nike

MoD inspect propellant factory (nitro glycerint) at PT dahana facilities 

*SEKJEN KEMHAN TINJAU PEMBANGUNAN PABRIK NITROGLISERIN DI PT DAHANA*
7 DECEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT




_Sekjen Kemhan Tinjau Pembangunan Pabrik Nitrogliserin di PT Dahana (Kemhan)_

Sekretaris Jenderal Kemhan RI Marsdya TNI Hadiyan Sumintaatmadja melakukan kunjungan kerja ke PT Dahana yang berada di kecamatan Cibogo, Subang, Selasa (5/12). Tujuan kunjungan tersebut adalah rapat Rencana Kerja dan Anggaran Perusahaan (RKAP) 2018 dan meninjau secara langsung perkembangan akhir pembangunan pabrik Nitrogliserin (Ng) yang berada di dalam kawasan Energetic Material Center (EMC) milik PT Dahana.

Sekjen mengatakan, pertahanan negara bukan hanya tanggung jawab Kementerian Pertahanan dan TNI saja, tetapi menjadi tanggung jawab seluruh komponen bangsa, termasuk peran BUMN, utamanya peran dalam penguatan industri untuk mendukung penyediaan alutsista TNI sesuai bidang dan fungsinya.

Dalam kunjungan kerja sehari tersebut, Sekjen Kemhan mendapat penjelasan singkat tentang maket dan produk oleh Dirut PT Dahana Budi Antono. Dilanjutkan dengan penayangan _safety induction_ (induksi keselamatan), penayangan kemajuan pembangunan pabrik _Nitro Griserin (NG)_ oleh Dirtekbanghan dan diakhiri dengan _plan tour_ meninjau lokasi _NG (Nitro Griserin)_, _CE (Catride Emulsion) _dan _Nonel (Non Electric Detonator)._

Sekjen berharap, langkah awal ini sangat berarti untuk menentukan langkah selanjutnya menuju hasil akhir yang gemilang dalam menunjang kemandirian industri pertahanan. Ini merupakan nilai strategis pemenuhan kebutuhan nitrogliserin (Ng) sebagai bahan dasar propelan. “Kita mampu dan bisa, yang penting kita selalu bekerja keras. melalui kerja keras, saya yakin kita semua mampu mewujudkan penguatan alutsista TNI,” tegas Sekjen.

“Selama ini industri senjata, khususnya isian peluru masih didatangkan dari luar negeri, padahal untuk mewujudkan kemandirian dalam negeri, perlu adanya industri yang mampu menyediakan bahan untuk mengarah ke arah tersebut,” katanya.

Lebih lanjut Sekjen sangat mengapresiasi terlaksananya kegiatan tersebut, karena peresmian sarana produksi nitrogliserin (bahan dasar propelan) menjadi salah satu bukti upaya menuju kemandirian Alutsista, khususnya propelan. Semuanya adalah hasil kerja keras anak bangsa yang patut disyukuri dan kita banggakan. Kemandirian industri pertahanan merupakan hal yang sangat penting dalam mewujudkan sistem pertahanan negara yang kuat, maju dan mandiri.

Industri yang kuat diharapkan mampu memberikan _multiplier effect_ baik terhadap pembangunan ekonomi maupun penguasaan teknologi dari bangsa indonesia. tidaklah berlebihan bila PT Dahana (persero) menjadi salah satu industri strategis indonesia khususnya dalam memproduksi industri propelan dalam menunjang kemandirian industri pertahanan.

Turut hadir mendampingi Sekjen Kemhan, Sahli Ekonomi Kemhan, Dirjen Pothan Kemhan, Kabalitbang Kemhan, SesItjen Kemhan serta Kapuskom Publik Kemhan.

_Sumber : Pen Kemhan_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*South Africa’s defence exports in 2016 were worth R4 billion *


The 2016 calendar year saw the National Conventional Arms Control Committee (NCACC) authorise export permits with a total value of R4 170 291 132.

According to the annual report for the 12 months starting 1 January, 2016 and ending 31 December 2016, the committee, under the chairmanship of Minister Jeff Radebe, authorised 2 913 export permits covering 88 countries. The NCACC report was signed off by Radebe in March this year but has only just found its way into the public domain.

The *armoured personnel carrier* (APC) expertise built up by the local defence industry again stood it in good stead with over a dozen countries taking up options to acquire South African APCs. This included *Angola* (24 vehicles worth R85 million); *Ivory Coast* (two vehicles worth R3.7 million), *Denmark* (two vehicles worth R9.7 million); *Iraq* (ten vehicles worth R94 million); *Jordan* (14 vehicles worth R235 million); *Kazakhstan* (four vehicles worth R18 million); *Kenya* (seven vehicles worth R35 million); *Malaysia* (one vehicle worth R3.5 million); *Mali* (seven vehicles worth R40 million); *Thailand* (20 vehicles worth R8.4 million) and *Saudi Arabia* (30 vehicles worth R290 million). *Singapore* received 19 armoured vehicles and 27 hulls worth R78 million.


What the NCACC terms “heavy weapons” were widely exported. *Saudi Arabia* and the *United Arab Emirates* received 620 40 mm guns. The UAE also acquired 27 mortars. indonesia and *New Zealand*acquired six 7.62 mm machineguns while *Oman*acquired 500 ‘machine guns’ valued at R53 million.

South African bombs, mortars and rockets last year legally found their way into the inventories of the Netherlands, Nigeria and the United Arab Emirates, with the Middle Eastern country buying more than 24 000 120m mortars, five thousand 81mm mortars and 94 60mm mortars.

Ammunition, including 20mm and 40mm, with some described as “various” was exported to Oman, Chile, Ghana, indonesia, Jordan, Tanzania, the United Araba Emirates and Venezuela. These exports amounted to around R215 million. One of the biggest small arms ammunition exports was to the UAE: 8.6 million rounds of 7.62 ammunition worth R102 million.


Fire control and related warning equipment was exported to Azerbaijan, Brazil, Canada, Egypt, France, Greece, Italy, Kenya, the Republic of Korea, the Netherlands, New Zealand, China, Saudi Arabia, Serbia, Spain, Sweden, the United Arab Emirates and the United Kingdom. Included in this category are transponders, integrated defensive suites, infrared detectors, LEDS systems, radar, system jammers and laser warning systems. The biggest contract was for Saudi Arabia, for 586 LEDS systems worth R82 million.

Other electronic equipment, including rangefinders and communication equipment was exported to *Egypt, France, India, indonesia, Italy, Republic of Korea, Nepal, China, Saudi Arabia, Spain, Singapore, Thailand, United Kingdom, United States and Vietnam.*

Five countries added South African counter-measures equipment to their inventories. *Egypt, Germany, Italy, Malaysia and the United Araba Emirates* now have South African periscopes, binoculars, ruggedised computers and observation and targeting systems at their disposal. South African software with military and defence applications valued at over R4 million was exported to *India* and *Saudi Arabia* in the 2016 calendar year.

According to the 2016 last quarter report, *Germany*acquired 16 missiles worth R259 million (possibly for *Algeria* ). Total defence exports for the 2015 calendar year amounted to R2.7 billion. This compares to R2.98 billion for 2014, R3.2 billion the year before and R10.6 billion in 2012

source : Defenceweb


----------



## Nike

Rapim Hari Samudra










Swamp exercise Raider unit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Yonif 412/Raider Kostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

madokafc said:


> Rapim Hari Samudra
> 
> View attachment 441456
> View attachment 441457
> 
> 
> Swamp exercise Raider unit
> 
> View attachment 441458
> View attachment 441459
> View attachment 441460


Our army still mostly trained for jungle warfare ehhh?? Most conflict in the 21st centuries are fought in cities


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Our army still mostly trained for jungle warfare ehhh?? Most conflict in the 21st centuries are fought in cities



Preparation before being sent into Papua border. I cut the original nrws


----------



## Var Dracon

Launch

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

GECO Air Enters Service with Indonesian Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SIM.Inc

striver44 said:


> Our army still mostly trained for jungle warfare ehhh?? Most conflict in the 21st centuries are fought in





striver44 said:


> Our army still mostly trained for jungle warfare ehhh?? Most conflict in the 21st centuries are fought in cities


Mereka terkadang berlatih dengan Tentara amerika. Seperti linud kostrad dan marinir.

Urban warfare = menyerang,menguasai
Guerrilla warfare = bertahan,mengganggu
Alasan mengapa urban warfare di ciptakan adalah untuk melawan guerrilla warfare.
Bahkan tanpa mereka belajarpun sebenarnya mereka sudah memahaminya dengan konsep mereka sendiri sih. Contoh, perang surabaya.


----------



## SIM.Inc

Bima Suci-Batam.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Var Dracon

Komodo Armament D5 (?) carbine assault rifle firing. With 12,5 inch (31,75 cm) long barrel

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

Continuation of second minimum essential force procurement... And Natuna base

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

SIM.Inc said:


> Mereka terkadang berlatih dengan Tentara amerika. Seperti linud kostrad dan marinir.
> 
> Urban warfare = menyerang,menguasai
> Guerrilla warfare = bertahan,mengganggu
> Alasan mengapa urban warfare di ciptakan adalah untuk melawan guerrilla warfare.
> Bahkan tanpa mereka belajarpun sebenarnya mereka sudah memahaminya dengan konsep mereka sendiri sih. Contoh, perang surabaya.


Not trying to disrespect but we fare poorly in surabaya


----------



## Bhayangkara

striver44 said:


> Not trying to disrespect but we fare poorly in surabaya


What do you expect from a country that even have just a two months of independence, bro?? Sure we're still so weak at that time. Not only in terms of weaponry and logistics, also in manpower and well trained soldiers which are so limited.
But even so, our youths militia are still able to provide a fierce resistance in combating the allied forces despite just relying on a fighting spirit and limited weapons. Which in turn, their heroic effort is gained the international sympathy and support for our independence.. So that's the real victory are!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

*Geco Tablet-based Mission Systems Enter Indonesia Air Force Service*







GECO Air tablet based mission system (Image: Inzpire)
- A +
Inzpire has announced that its GECO Air tablet-based mission system has entered service with the Indonesian Air Force – the Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Udara.

The tablet is designed to complement existing on-board avionics systems by bringing hardware technology to the cockpit. The system will be used by Su-27, Su-30, F-16, Hawk, T-50 and Super Tucano platforms, the company said in a statement Tuesday.

Inzpire signed a contract to deliver the system to Indonesia earlier this year.

Geco’s suite of situational awareness and safety assistance apps includes advanced navigation overlaid on a wide range of mapping and satellite imagery, a worldwide aeronautical database and tactical applications such as advanced threat displays.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/21...nter_Indonesia_Air_Force_Service#.Wis0QUqWZPY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Lockheed Martin Dukung Indonesia Dalam Pengembangan Pesawat Tempur KFX/IFX*

09 Desember 2017





Model pesawat tempur KFX/IFX (photos : Chosun)

Jakarta –Proyek kerja sama pengembangan pesawat tempur generasi 4,5 KFX/IFX antara Indonesia dan Korea Selatan mendapat dukungan dari pihak Lockhhed Martin, salah satu perusahaan besar di bidang pertahanan dan kedirgantaraan asal Amerika Serikat.

Dukungan tersebut disampaikan pihak Delegasi Lockheed Martin yang dipimpin oleh Regional Director, Southeast Asia Lockheed Martin David Jensen, Kamis (8/12) saat diterima Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Ryamizard Ryacudu di kantor Kemhan, Jakarta.

Lockheed Martin adalah salah satu perusahaan pertahanan di dunia yang mengembangkan dan memproduksi berbagai pesawat, kendaraan darat, kendaran tak berawak, rudal dan senjata pandu, sistem pertahanan rudal, sensor dan radar, sistem maritim, satelit dan peluncur satelit, sistem dan teknologi IT.






“Lockheed Martin mendukung penuh kerja sama pembuatan KFX / IFX. Lockhhed Martin memiliki hubungan kerja sama yang sangat dekat dengan perusahaan dirgantara asal Korea Selatan, KAI. Atas nama Indonesia, kita juga akan memberikan masukan kepada Pemerintah Amerika Serikat”, ungkap Direktur Regional Director, Southeast Asia Lockheed Martin.


Dalam kesempatan ini, pihak Lockheed Martin juga menyampaikan terkait dengan pengadaan hibah 24 pesawat tempur F16 hibah dari Amerika Serikat yang telah ditingkatkan kemampuannya. 

Sebanyak 16 pesawat sudah diserahkan kepada TNI AU. Sedangkan sisanya sebanyak enam pesawat terakhir saat ini sudah memasuki tahap akhir dan akan diserahkan pada bulan ini.





Sementara itu, Menhan menyampaikan terima kasih kepada pihak Lockheed Martin atas dukungan yang disampaikan kepada Indonesia. Dengan komunikasi secara langsung antara Kemhan RI dengan Lockheed Martin ini maka tentunya proyek pengembangan pesawat tempur KFX/IFX akan berjalan dengan baik.
Indonesia sangat membutuhkan dukungan dari Lockheed Martin untuk dapat memberikan transfer of teknologi, sehingga para insinyur-insinyur Indonesia dapat sejajar dengan para insinyur dari Korea Selatan dalam proyek pembuatan pesawat Tempur KFX/IFX.
(Kemhan)

Lockmart decided to support Indonesia on KFX IFX project, this a sign for near future deal on Viper

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIM.Inc

madokafc said:


> *Lockheed Martin Dukung Indonesia Dalam Pengembangan Pesawat Tempur KFX/IFX*
> 
> 09 Desember 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model pesawat tempur KFX/IFX (photos : Chosun)
> 
> Jakarta –Proyek kerja sama pengembangan pesawat tempur generasi 4,5 KFX/IFX antara Indonesia dan Korea Selatan mendapat dukungan dari pihak Lockhhed Martin, salah satu perusahaan besar di bidang pertahanan dan kedirgantaraan asal Amerika Serikat.
> 
> Dukungan tersebut disampaikan pihak Delegasi Lockheed Martin yang dipimpin oleh Regional Director, Southeast Asia Lockheed Martin David Jensen, Kamis (8/12) saat diterima Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Ryamizard Ryacudu di kantor Kemhan, Jakarta.
> 
> Lockheed Martin adalah salah satu perusahaan pertahanan di dunia yang mengembangkan dan memproduksi berbagai pesawat, kendaraan darat, kendaran tak berawak, rudal dan senjata pandu, sistem pertahanan rudal, sensor dan radar, sistem maritim, satelit dan peluncur satelit, sistem dan teknologi IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Lockheed Martin mendukung penuh kerja sama pembuatan KFX / IFX. Lockhhed Martin memiliki hubungan kerja sama yang sangat dekat dengan perusahaan dirgantara asal Korea Selatan, KAI. Atas nama Indonesia, kita juga akan memberikan masukan kepada Pemerintah Amerika Serikat”, ungkap Direktur Regional Director, Southeast Asia Lockheed Martin.
> 
> 
> Dalam kesempatan ini, pihak Lockheed Martin juga menyampaikan terkait dengan pengadaan hibah 24 pesawat tempur F16 hibah dari Amerika Serikat yang telah ditingkatkan kemampuannya.
> 
> Sebanyak 16 pesawat sudah diserahkan kepada TNI AU. Sedangkan sisanya sebanyak enam pesawat terakhir saat ini sudah memasuki tahap akhir dan akan diserahkan pada bulan ini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sementara itu, Menhan menyampaikan terima kasih kepada pihak Lockheed Martin atas dukungan yang disampaikan kepada Indonesia. Dengan komunikasi secara langsung antara Kemhan RI dengan Lockheed Martin ini maka tentunya proyek pengembangan pesawat tempur KFX/IFX akan berjalan dengan baik.
> Indonesia sangat membutuhkan dukungan dari Lockheed Martin untuk dapat memberikan transfer of teknologi, sehingga para insinyur-insinyur Indonesia dapat sejajar dengan para insinyur dari Korea Selatan dalam proyek pembuatan pesawat Tempur KFX/IFX.
> (Kemhan)
> 
> Lockmart decided to support Indonesia on KFX IFX project, this a sign for near future deal on Viper



*Atas nama Indonesia, kita juga akan memberikan masukan kepada Pemerintah Amerika Serikat”, ungkap Direktur Regional Director, Southeast Asia Lockheed Martin*

 Bahasanya itu loh..
Enak banget ya Raytheon ma LM. Dua-duanya dapat project besar dari kita.


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

SIM.Inc said:


> *Atas nama Indonesia, kita juga akan memberikan masukan kepada Pemerintah Amerika Serikat”, ungkap Direktur Regional Director, Southeast Asia Lockheed Martin*
> 
> Bahasanya itu loh..
> Enak banget ya Raytheon ma LM. Dua-duanya dapat project besar dari kita.



Itu receh


----------



## striver44

Bhayangkara said:


> What do you expect from a country that even have just a two months of independence, bro?? Sure we're still so weak at that time. Not only in terms of weaponry and logistics, also in manpower and well trained soldiers which are so limited.
> But even so, our youths militia are still able to provide a fierce resistance in combating the allied forces despite just relying on a fighting spirit and limited weapons. Which in turn, their heroic effort is gained the international sympathy and support for our independence.. So that's the real victory are!


He's refering the battle of surabaya as a model of indonesian urban warfare tactics......and we all know we failed after less than 3 weeks (despite numerical superiority)......what do I expect? Well grozny held the russian army for 2 months in the 1st chechen war, mosul held the iraqi army for almost a year,aleppo is a stalemate for over 3 years.......and the defender hold these cities with significant disadvantage in men and weapons


----------



## nufix

striver44 said:


> He's refering the battle of surabaya as a model of indonesian urban warfare tactics......and we all know we failed after less than 3 weeks (despite numerical superiority)......what do I expect? Well grozny held the russian army for 2 months in the 1st chechen war, mosul held the iraqi army for almost a year,aleppo is a stalemate for over 3 years.......and the defender hold these cities with significant disadvantage in men and weapons



I try to see this from both point of view, but I dont think we can use Battle of Surabaya as point of referrence nor can it be compared to Grozny and Mosul. Fighters in the Battle of Surabaya were mostly youths armed with anything they could get their hands on, only a handful of them received any proper training. Most of the skilled rebels were fighting somewhere else like West and Central Java. There were no "urban warfare" tactic to speak of since the fighting it self was sporadic and less coordinated; You got the pemuda, the santris, and several other citizen groups that organized themselves for the defence of the city. On the other hand, you cant compare the battle of Surabaya and the battle of Mosul and Grozny for the same exact reason: Fighters both in Grozny and Mosul were not "citizen groups" occasionally formed in response to a call-to-arms, they were skillful militias and armed groups, trained to defend their de facto territory and have good coordination with other organized groups. They have developed their urban warfare tactic just in case their nemesis decide to make move on them.


----------



## mengkom

come on!
you are comparing modern professional armed forces today,
to a newly formed "army" 70 years ago (back then, TNI is just less than 1 month old)

it's not even comparable, just like comparing apple to a potato


----------



## Var Dracon

Example of how rifle parts is produced

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Pindad doesn't share this type of video often (or they never did). I would love to compare the machining process between the two firearms maker.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

mengkom said:


> come on!
> you are comparing modern professional armed forces today,
> to a newly formed "army" 70 years ago (back then, TNI is just less than 1 month old)
> 
> it's not even comparable, just like comparing apple to a potato



That is what I am trying to say, it cant be used as point of referrence nor a benchmark for any comparison.


----------



## SIM.Inc

nufix said:


> I try to see this from both point of view, but I dont think we can use Battle of Surabaya as point of referrence nor can it be compared to Grozny and Mosul. Fighters in the Battle of Surabaya were mostly youths armed with anything they could get their hands on, only a handful of them received any proper training. Most of the skilled rebels were fighting somewhere else like West and Central Java. There were no "urban warfare" tactic to speak of since the fighting it self was sporadic and less coordinated; You got the pemuda, the santris, and several other citizen groups that organized themselves for the defence of the city. On the other hand, you cant compare the battle of Surabaya and the battle of Mosul and Grozny for the same exact reason: Fighters both in Grozny and Mosul were not "citizen groups" occasionally formed in response to a call-to-arms, they were skillful militias and armed groups, trained to defend their de facto territory and have good coordination with other organized groups. They have developed their urban warfare tactic just in case their nemesis decide to make move on them.


Mungkin ada yang salah persepsi tentang kalimat
*Bahkan tanpa mereka belajarpun mereka sudah memahaminya dengan konsep mereka sendiri sih.
*
Saya ambil contoh perang Surabaya, karena pertempurannya berfokus di* pertempuran kota/daerah urban*.
Kenapa saya bilang Tanpa belajarpun TNI sudah memahaminya dengan konsep mereka sendiri
karena begini. Menurut saya, pertempuran urban warfare sebenenarnya dari dulu sampe sekarang masih sama seperti pertempuran manapun setelah konsep blitzkrieg di terapkan. pertempuran yang Menitik beratkan Peran Armed, Peran kavaleri dan Peran Infantri.

*Tanpa belajarpun* berkaca dari sejarah TNI sudah memahami apa itu urban warfare. Karena ini *pernah di rasakan* mereka dari pertempuran surabaya.

Urban warfare versi US dan tidak jauh beda dengan versi Inggris. kutipan dari wikipedia ini bisa menjelaskan apakah inggris sudah menerapkan urban warfare atau tidak saat itu.
*British troops began a methodical advance through the city under the cover of naval and air bombardment. Fighting was heavy, with British troops clearing buildings room by room and consolidating their gains.*

Selanjutnya silahkan nilai sendiri.

*Hari Hari pertama AS menyerang irak, AS bergantung sepenuhnya kepada Tomahawk (artileri medan). *Untuk menghancurkan pertahanan yang tidak dapat di tembus oleh aset-aset udara US (dengan maksud selanjutnya adalah pemanfaatan bantuan tembakan udara guna mendukung perab kaveleri,unit mekanis dan infantri dalam menguasai medan di dukung unit-unit pasukan khusus seperti ranger dll dengan mengamankan bangunan demi bangunan memastikan tidak ada lagi sisa-sia perlawanan.

Jadi klo di bilang TNI cuma hebat di jungle warfare yah enggaklah. Karena sewaktu menerapkan Guerrilla warfare di surabaya para veteran pasti sudah melihat dan belajar banyak tentang bagaimana pola urban warfare di jalankan.

Kalau saya salah tolong di koreksi


----------



## Bhayangkara

striver44 said:


> He's refering the battle of surabaya as a model of indonesian urban warfare tactics......and we all know we failed after less than 3 weeks (despite numerical superiority).....


Yah I know, and I'm just trying to give an excuse why we are so "poorly" in the battle of Surabaya.



striver44 said:


> what do I expect? Well grozny held the russian army for 2 months in the 1st chechen war, mosul held the iraqi army for almost a year,aleppo is a stalemate for over 3 years.......and the defender hold these cities with significant disadvantage in men and weapons


Well, before we comparing something to another, first of all we should try to learn and analyse it about the history of those conflicts. Then we'll find what point of the difference, which all of it has been explained clearly by nufix and mengkom.


----------



## SIM.Inc

mengkom said:


> come on!
> you are comparing modern professional armed forces today,
> to a newly formed "army" 70 years ago (back then, TNI is just less than 1 month old)
> 
> it's not even comparable, just like comparing apple to a potato


Take your time. It is misunderstanding.


----------



## SIM.Inc

More anoa for peacekeeper
Info: 24 unit












7 nov 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

mengkom said:


> come on!
> you are comparing modern professional armed forces today,
> to a newly formed "army" 70 years ago (back then, TNI is just less than 1 month old)
> 
> it's not even comparable, just like comparing apple to a potato


Im not comparing......what Im actually trying to say is..we need to address the upcoming challenge of modern warfare particularly urban warfare.....the philippine army in marawi is an example of why armies trained mostly for jungle warfare fare poorly in urban warfare.....

Btw



.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIM.Inc

striver44 said:


> Im not comparing......what Im actually trying to say is..we need to address the upcoming challenge of modern warfare particularly urban warfare.....the philippine army in marawi is an example of why armies trained mostly for jungle warfare fare poorly in urban warfare.....
> 
> Btw
> 
> 
> 
> .


*why armies trained mostly for jungle warfare fare poorly in urban warfare.....*
*
Asumsi yang salah* jika mengartikan bahwa setiap tentara yang mahir pertempuran hutan tidak akan bisa menangani perang kota. 
Klo kita lihat dari kutipan media tempo pada tanggal 28 oktober 2003
Dengan judul 
*Idi Rayeuk Dikuasai GAM Selama 14 Jam*
Oleh: 
*Tempo.co*
28 Oktober 2003 13:30 WIB

00001
TEMPO Interaktif, Jakarta:Gerilyawan Gerakan Aceh Merdeka (GAM) menduduki sebuah kota kecil, Idi Rayeuk, di Aceh Timur selama 14 jam sejak Kamis (1/3) hingga Jumat (2/3) pagi. Anggota GAM yang bersenjata lengkap itu baru mundur ke arah perkampungan penduduk, sekitar pukul 08.00 WIB pada Jumat pagi setelah digempur oleh pasukan gabungan TNI/Polri dalamjumlah yang besar. Berikutnya, untuk mempertahankan kota tersebut dari serangan gerilyawan balik dari GAM, aparat mengerahkan dua unit panser dan satu helikopter.

Ini contah kemampuan urban warfare apa bukan? Karena syaratnya lengkap tuh menurut wikipedia tentang urban warfare

Fighting in urban areas negates the advantages that one side may have over the other in armour, heavy artillery, or air support. Ambushes laid down by small groups of soldiers with handheld anti-tank weapons can effectively destroy entire columns of modern armour (as in the First Battle of Grozny), while artillery and air support can be severely reduced if the 'superior' party wants to limit civilian casualties as much as possible, but the defending party does not (or even uses civilians as human shields).

Some civilians may be difficult to distinguish from combatants such as armed militias and gangs, and particularly individuals who are simply trying to protect their homes from attackers. Tactics are complicated by a three-dimensional environment, limited fields of view and fire because of buildings, enhanced concealment and cover for defenders, below-ground infrastructure, and the ease of placement of booby traps and snipers.[_citation needed_]


----------



## nufix

striver44 said:


> Im not comparing......what Im actually trying to say is..we need to address the upcoming challenge of modern warfare particularly urban warfare.....the philippine army in marawi is an example of why armies trained mostly for jungle warfare fare poorly in urban warfare.....
> 
> Btw
> 
> 
> 
> .



We actually have had an urban warfare experience, but we are not the one defending the town. Take Dili for example.


----------



## barjo

nufix said:


> We actually have had an urban warfare experience, but we are not the one defending the town. Take Dili for example.


Serangan OEMOEM 1 Maret 1949, and much more


----------



## SIM.Inc

To answer any doubts, this information maybe can explain whether TNI has urban warfare capability or not.









From what we see above they are trained by the best of the best units which is dedicated for urban warfare.


----------



## Nike

*Hadi officially begins tenure as TNI commander*


News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Sat, December 9, 2017 | 04:29 pm



New leader: Air Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto (left) has officially replaced Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo as the Indonesian Military Commander after a handover ceremony on Saturday at the military headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta. (Antara/Puspa Perwitasari)



Air Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto has officially begun his tenure as the Indonesian Military (TNI) commander, replacing Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo, after a handover ceremony at the military headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, on Saturday.

At the ceremony, Gatot thanked all military personnel who had supported him during his term as commander. He also expressed his support that his successor could meet the nations expectations in leading the TNI.

“Good luck on carrying out a not-so-easy mandate,” Gatot said as quoted by _Antara_ news agency.

Hadi reasserted his determination to develop the military’s professional capabilities to win the publics trust, as well as working under the designated minimum essential force (MEF) corridor.

“The TNI will continue the programs initiated by _Pak_ Gatot,” Hadi said, referring to his predecessor.

The handover ceremony took place only a day after Hadi was sworn in as TNI commander on Friday at the Presidential Palace. The former Air Force chief of staff replaced Gatot, who was dismissed with honor by President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo earlier this week. 

Hadi will lead the TNI until his retirement in 2020. (kuk)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/12/09/hadi-officially-begins-tenure-as-tni-commander.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SIM.Inc

Svantana said:


>


Semoga Jendral ini memiliki selera yang bagus. Berharap kedepannya pengadaan Sista di tangan beliau ini lebih realistis. Entah kenapa Angkatan udara punya pamor sendiri kalau soal belanja-belanja.


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Var Dracon

New LSU-03 FC, now using Full Carbon as material. This new material is lighter than Glass Fiber Reinforced Polymer previously used on LSU-03 NG.
LSU-03 Specifications :
General characteristics

Crew: none
Capacity: 24 kg (53 lb)
Length: 2.5 m (8 ft 2 in)
Wingspan: 3.5 m (11 ft 6 in)
Empty weight: 24 kg (53 lb)
Max takeoff weight: 48 kg (106 lb)
Fuel capacity: 7 l (1.8 US gal; 1.5 imp gal)
Powerplant: 1 × 100cc piston engine
Performance

Maximum speed: 150 km/h (93 mph; 81 kn)
Cruise speed: 100 km/h (62 mph; 54 kn)
Range: 600 km (373 mi; 324 nmi)
Endurance: 6 hours
With this new material it is hoped that the speed and range would increase.

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KCR-60 fast missile boat
_Kapal Perang Republik Indonesia Halasan-630 Sandar Di Dermaga Dwikora Pontianak Kalimantan Barat _

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Var Dracon said:


> New LSU-03 FC, now using Full Carbon as material. This new material is lighter than Glass Fiber Reinforced Polymer previously used on LSU-03 NG.
> LSU-03 Specifications :
> General characteristics
> 
> Crew: none
> Capacity: 24 kg (53 lb)
> Length: 2.5 m (8 ft 2 in)
> Wingspan: 3.5 m (11 ft 6 in)
> Empty weight: 24 kg (53 lb)
> Max takeoff weight: 48 kg (106 lb)
> Fuel capacity: 7 l (1.8 US gal; 1.5 imp gal)
> Powerplant: 1 × 100cc piston engine
> Performance
> 
> Maximum speed: 150 km/h (93 mph; 81 kn)
> Cruise speed: 100 km/h (62 mph; 54 kn)
> Range: 600 km (373 mi; 324 nmi)
> Endurance: 6 hours
> With this new material it is hoped that the speed and range would increase.
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



From Guam has arrive in Iswahjudi, two more still in trouble

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force new upgraded F-16C air refuelling.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

Function test for CAESAR 155 mm Cal. Ammo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*President Jokowi receives high-ranking officers of police, military*
Senin, 11 Desember 2017 17:47 WIB - 4 Views

Reporter: antara





Illustration. The former TNI Commander-in-Chief Gatot Nurmantyo (right) and a new official of TNI Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto (left) greeted the command after completing the handover ceremony at TNI Headquarters, Cilangkap, Jakarta, Saturday (9/12/2017). (ANTARA /Galih Pradipta)

Bogor, W Java (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) received several high-ranking officers of the Indonesian Police and the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) at the Bogor Presidential Palace, here, Monday.

The closed-door meeting began at 1 p.m. local time and lasted for an hour. At around 2 p.m. local time, the high ranking officers left the palace.

According to information, the promotions of several military officers were discussed during the meeting.

Meanwhile, President Jokowi inaugurated Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto as the new chief of TNI at the State Palace here on Friday (Dec 8).

Marshal Tjahjanto replaced General Gatot Nurmantyo, who will retire in April 1, 2018.

President Jokowi proposed the nomination of Marshal Tjahjanto for the post of TNI chief to the House of Representatives (DPR) through a letter dated Nov 4.

After receiving the letter, the DPR later held a meeting of its leadership and Consultative Board.

The DPR leadership then handed over the letter to the House`s Commission I, which later conducted a fit and proper test on Marshal Tjahjanto on Nov 6.

The House`s Commission I endorsed the nomination of Marshal Tjahjanto for the post of TNI chief based on his credible track record.

Before assuming the post of TNI chief, Marshal Tjahjanto was the air force chief of staff, inspector general of the Defense Ministry, the president`s military secretary, commander of the Abdulrachman Saleh airbase in Malang, chief of the Air Force`s information service, and commander of the Adi Sumarmo airbase in Solo. 

Reported by Bayu Prasetyo 
(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/F001) 
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/113...ives-high-ranking-officers-of-police-military


----------



## Svantana

https://20.detik.com/detikflash/201...pesawat-tempur-f-16-c-tiba-di-lanud-iswahjudi

Video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*TNI AU Terapkan Kebijakan Penggelaran “No Area Left with No Air Cover”*

13 Desember 2017





TNI AU rencananya akan menambah skadron tempur dari tipe pesawat yang sudah dimiliki sebelumnya (image : Lockheed Martin)

*TNI AU Gelar Kekuatan di Pangkalan Terdepan*

TNI AU. Kasau Marsekal TNI Hjadi Tjahjanto S.IP menyatakan, TNI AU akan mengubah pola gelar kekuatan tempur . Pola gelar yang selama ini terpusat di wilayah tertentu, diperbarui dengan kebijakan menempatkan satu flight pesawat tempur di beberapa pangkalan udara terdepan. Dengan pola gelar tersebut diharapkan TNI AU dapat mewujudkan konsep “No Area left with no air cover” (tidak ada wilayah dibiarkan tanpa perlindungan udara).

“Saat ini sedang digelar satu flight pesawat T-50i Golden Eagle di Kupang. Kedepan juga akan di gelar unsur-unsur pesawat tempur di Pangkalan terdepan lainnya”. Kata Kasau Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto, S.IP., dalam pembekalannya kepada 105 Pasis Sekolah Komando Kesatuan Angkatan Udara (Sekkau) Angkatan 102 di ksatrian Sekkau, Halim Perdanakusuma, Selasa (12/12). Sekkau Angkatan 102 diikuti 101 TNI AU, tiga Pasis diantaranya Wara, lima Pasis TNI AU di luar negri, serta dua Pasis TNI AD dan dua Pasis TNI AL.

Kasau optimis kebijakan dan strategi tersebut dapat dilaksanakan mengingat kondisi kesiapan pesawat mencapai 100% demikian juga kesiapan pesawat helikopter yang tinggi untuk misi SAR, akan mendukung penempatan pesawat tempur di beberapa pangkalan udara terdepan. Bila hal ini dikaitkan dengan kebijakan pemerintah untuk mengembangkan Indonesia sebagai poros maritim dunia maka, kebijakan penggelaran “No area left with no air cover” dapat memberikan jaminan perlindungan udara di atasnya.

*Pembangunan Kekuatan TNI AU*

Di bidang pembangunan kekuatan, kedepan TNI AU akan menambahan 3 Skadron tempur, 2 Skadron angkut berat/sedang/ringan,1 Skadron helikopter, 2 Skadron PTTA/UAV. Selain itu juga pengadaan pesawat berkemampuan khusus terdiri dari 4 Pesawat Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C), 4 Pesawat jet tanker, Helikopter anti teror, 12 Satuan Radar, serta pengadaan pesawat Multipurpose Amphibious.

Sedangkan bidang pembinaan kemampuan, TNI AU akan memenuhi siklus latihan yang telah direncanakan secara ketat dan terus meningkatkan kualitasnya melalui pelaksanaan evaluasi serta melaksanakan latihan bersama dengan negara lain.

(TNI AU)

Indonesian Air Force to expand their forces, including 3 more squadrons of fighter, two heavy airlift squadrons, 1 copter squadron, two UAV squadrons, amphib planes and assault/attack Helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## radialv

madokafc said:


> *TNI AU Terapkan Kebijakan Penggelaran “No Area Left with No Air Cover”*
> 
> 13 Desember 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNI AU rencananya akan menambah skadron tempur dari tipe pesawat yang sudah dimiliki sebelumnya (image : Lockheed Martin)
> 
> *TNI AU Gelar Kekuatan di Pangkalan Terdepan*
> 
> TNI AU. Kasau Marsekal TNI Hjadi Tjahjanto S.IP menyatakan, TNI AU akan mengubah pola gelar kekuatan tempur . Pola gelar yang selama ini terpusat di wilayah tertentu, diperbarui dengan kebijakan menempatkan satu flight pesawat tempur di beberapa pangkalan udara terdepan. Dengan pola gelar tersebut diharapkan TNI AU dapat mewujudkan konsep “No Area left with no air cover” (tidak ada wilayah dibiarkan tanpa perlindungan udara).
> 
> “Saat ini sedang digelar satu flight pesawat T-50i Golden Eagle di Kupang. Kedepan juga akan di gelar unsur-unsur pesawat tempur di Pangkalan terdepan lainnya”. Kata Kasau Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto, S.IP., dalam pembekalannya kepada 105 Pasis Sekolah Komando Kesatuan Angkatan Udara (Sekkau) Angkatan 102 di ksatrian Sekkau, Halim Perdanakusuma, Selasa (12/12). Sekkau Angkatan 102 diikuti 101 TNI AU, tiga Pasis diantaranya Wara, lima Pasis TNI AU di luar negri, serta dua Pasis TNI AD dan dua Pasis TNI AL.
> 
> Kasau optimis kebijakan dan strategi tersebut dapat dilaksanakan mengingat kondisi kesiapan pesawat mencapai 100% demikian juga kesiapan pesawat helikopter yang tinggi untuk misi SAR, akan mendukung penempatan pesawat tempur di beberapa pangkalan udara terdepan. Bila hal ini dikaitkan dengan kebijakan pemerintah untuk mengembangkan Indonesia sebagai poros maritim dunia maka, kebijakan penggelaran “No area left with no air cover” dapat memberikan jaminan perlindungan udara di atasnya.
> 
> *Pembangunan Kekuatan TNI AU*
> 
> Di bidang pembangunan kekuatan, kedepan TNI AU akan menambahan 3 Skadron tempur, 2 Skadron angkut berat/sedang/ringan,1 Skadron helikopter, 2 Skadron PTTA/UAV. Selain itu juga pengadaan pesawat berkemampuan khusus terdiri dari 4 Pesawat Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C), 4 Pesawat jet tanker, Helikopter anti teror, 12 Satuan Radar, serta pengadaan pesawat Multipurpose Amphibious.
> 
> Sedangkan bidang pembinaan kemampuan, TNI AU akan memenuhi siklus latihan yang telah direncanakan secara ketat dan terus meningkatkan kualitasnya melalui pelaksanaan evaluasi serta melaksanakan latihan bersama dengan negara lain.
> 
> (TNI AU)
> 
> Indonesian Air Force to expand their forces, including 3 more squadrons of fighter, two heavy airlift squadrons, 1 copter squadron, two UAV squadrons, amphib planes and assault/attack Helicopter


additional 3 squadrons according to my best guess will be implemented for lanud natuna, biak and kupang will be allign with *No Area Left with No Air Cover policy*


----------



## gondes

Source: https://www.antaranews.com/infografis/670877/670877

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*UJI DINAMIS PROTOTIPE SLT DAN PROTOTIPE MANPADS*
13 DECEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT




_Uji Dinamis Prototipe SLT Dan Prototipe Manpads (Kemhan)_

Senjata Lawan Tank (SLT) adalah senjata yang digunakan untuk menetralisir serangan tank. Sedangkan _Man Portable Air Defence System_(Manpads) adalah jenis roket atau peluru kendali yang dirancang ditembakkan dari darat untuk menghancurkan target di udara. Kedua senjata ini untuk versi kecil atau ringan dapat ditembakkan oleh satu orang menggunakan peluncur yang ditembakkan dari atas bahu sehingga disebut senjata panggul.

Balitbang Kemhan bekerja sama dengan PT Pindad (Persero) sedang melaksanakan kegiatan penelitian dan pengembangan (litbang) pembuatan prototipe SLT dan prototipe Manpads. Kegiatan litbang telah melalui serangkaian uji statis prototipe SLT dan Manpads, maka selanjutnya dilaksanakan uji dinamis pada tanggal 29 November 2017 di Pantai Pandanwangi, Lumajang, Jawa Timur. Kegiatan uji dinamis prototipe SLT dan prototipe Manpads dihadiri oleh Kabalitbang Kemhan Dr. Anne Kusmayati, Sekretaris Balitbang Kemhan Laksma TNI Ir. A. Budiharja Raden, Kapuslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan Brigjen TNI Abdullah Sani, Kapuslitbang Iptekhan Balitbang Kemhan Marsma TNI Bambang Wijanarko, SE.,ST., M.Si.(Han), Para Kabid Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan, Pejabat dan Tim PT Pindad serta personel yang terkait.

Kegiatan diawali penjelasan singkat tentang uji dinamis prototipe SLT dan prototipe Manpads oleh Kepala Program dari PT Pindad. Kemudian pukul 10.00 dilaksanakan uji dinamis sesi pertama peluncuran prototipe Roket SLT sebanyak 8 buah dan semua roket SLT dapat diluncurkan dengan jarak jangkau terjauh +150 meter.

Pen Kemhan


Indonesian Research arms is in testing phase for indigenous Anti Tank rocket and MANPADS programme. Indonesian too is researching indigenous ATGM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

madokafc said:


> *UJI DINAMIS PROTOTIPE SLT DAN PROTOTIPE MANPADS*
> 13 DECEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Uji Dinamis Prototipe SLT Dan Prototipe Manpads (Kemhan)_
> 
> Senjata Lawan Tank (SLT) adalah senjata yang digunakan untuk menetralisir serangan tank. Sedangkan _Man Portable Air Defence System_(Manpads) adalah jenis roket atau peluru kendali yang dirancang ditembakkan dari darat untuk menghancurkan target di udara. Kedua senjata ini untuk versi kecil atau ringan dapat ditembakkan oleh satu orang menggunakan peluncur yang ditembakkan dari atas bahu sehingga disebut senjata panggul.
> 
> Balitbang Kemhan bekerja sama dengan PT Pindad (Persero) sedang melaksanakan kegiatan penelitian dan pengembangan (litbang) pembuatan prototipe SLT dan prototipe Manpads. Kegiatan litbang telah melalui serangkaian uji statis prototipe SLT dan Manpads, maka selanjutnya dilaksanakan uji dinamis pada tanggal 29 November 2017 di Pantai Pandanwangi, Lumajang, Jawa Timur. Kegiatan uji dinamis prototipe SLT dan prototipe Manpads dihadiri oleh Kabalitbang Kemhan Dr. Anne Kusmayati, Sekretaris Balitbang Kemhan Laksma TNI Ir. A. Budiharja Raden, Kapuslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan Brigjen TNI Abdullah Sani, Kapuslitbang Iptekhan Balitbang Kemhan Marsma TNI Bambang Wijanarko, SE.,ST., M.Si.(Han), Para Kabid Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan, Pejabat dan Tim PT Pindad serta personel yang terkait.
> 
> Kegiatan diawali penjelasan singkat tentang uji dinamis prototipe SLT dan prototipe Manpads oleh Kepala Program dari PT Pindad. Kemudian pukul 10.00 dilaksanakan uji dinamis sesi pertama peluncuran prototipe Roket SLT sebanyak 8 buah dan semua roket SLT dapat diluncurkan dengan jarak jangkau terjauh +150 meter.
> 
> Pen Kemhan
> 
> 
> Indonesian Research arms is in testing phase for indigenous Anti Tank rocket and MANPADS programme. Indonesian too is researching indigenous ATGM.



It said that dynamic test of SLT and manpads, but I don't see anything in the text about the testing of manpads (only the SLT).

Correction for your concluding statement, SLT as far as I know is just unguided AT rocket not ATGM.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

6th LPD for Indonesian navy under construction






4th KCR-60 for indonesian navy under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Var Dracon said:


> It said that dynamic test of SLT and manpads, but I don't see anything in the text about the testing of manpads (only the SLT).
> 
> Correction for your concluding statement, SLT as far as I know is just unguided AT rocket not ATGM.



1. Follow the link and complete the story by read it yourselves. Dont be lazy la

2. There is three programme for infantry weapons support like manpads, RPG like weapons called SLT and ATGM. https://www.pindad.com/pt-pindad-persero-laksanakan-uji-statis-warhead-roket

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIM.Inc

madokafc said:


> 1. Follow the link and complete the story by read it yourselves. Dont be lazy la
> 
> 2. There is three programme for infantry weapons support like manpads, RPG like weapons called SLT and ATGM. https://www.pindad.com/pt-pindad-persero-laksanakan-uji-statis-warhead-roket


www.kemhan.go.id/balitbang/2017/12/04/uji-dinamis-prototipe-slt-dan-prototipe-manpads-ta-2017.html

Pada pukul 13.00 dilaksanakan uji dinamis sesi kedua peluncuran prototipe Roket Manpads sebanyak 2 kali. Setelah itu dilakukan uji fragmentasi dari _warhead _Manpads yang bertujuan melihat karakteristik sebaran pecahan _warhead_ dan daya tembusnya.


https://www.kemhan.go.id/balitbang/2017/12/04/uji-fungsi-prototipe-usv-ta-2017.html
Mirip bonefish

https://www.kemhan.go.id/balitbang/...mpuan-industri-dalam-negeri-bidang-radar.html

Btw Ada yang tau apa kita sudah clear dengan CISMOA? Kalau sudah clear Apa kita di beri akses ke JDAM?


----------



## Nike

SIM.Inc said:


> www.kemhan.go.id/balitbang/2017/12/04/uji-dinamis-prototipe-slt-dan-prototipe-manpads-ta-2017.html
> 
> Pada pukul 13.00 dilaksanakan uji dinamis sesi kedua peluncuran prototipe Roket Manpads sebanyak 2 kali. Setelah itu dilakukan uji fragmentasi dari _warhead _Manpads yang bertujuan melihat karakteristik sebaran pecahan _warhead_ dan daya tembusnya.
> 
> 
> https://www.kemhan.go.id/balitbang/2017/12/04/uji-fungsi-prototipe-usv-ta-2017.html
> Mirip bonefish
> 
> https://www.kemhan.go.id/balitbang/...mpuan-industri-dalam-negeri-bidang-radar.html
> 
> Btw Ada yang tau apa kita sudah clear dengan CISMOA? Kalau sudah clear Apa kita di beri akses ke JDAM?



Well we got litening pod, there is a good reason why we got that.


----------



## SIM.Inc

madokafc said:


> Well we got litening pod, there is a good reason why we got that.


Hopefully.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia looks to expand collaboration with Boeing on helicopter programmes*
*Jon Grevatt* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
14 December 2017
Boeing has offered to expand industrial co-operation with Indonesia in support of the country’s programme to supply AH-64E Apache attack helicopters and CH-47F Chinook heavylift transport helicopters.

The Ministry of Defence (MoD) in Jakarta said on 13 December that Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu had met with Boeing’s Regional Sales Executive Yeong-Tae Pak to discuss co-operation on both procurement programmes.

According to the MoD, Pak said Boeing has pledged to provide extensive training and support for the Apache helicopters it ordered from the US corporation in 2015.

The MoD said Boeing has agreed to collaborate with Indonesia’s state-owned aerospace specialist PT Dirgantara on the Apache programme, providing spare parts and support to enable the company to undertake localised maintenance.

http://www.janes.com/article/76384/...boration-with-boeing-on-helicopter-programmes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

New CN-235 MPA for the Indonesian Navy with the FLIR now positioned at the nose of the aircraft.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

^^ At the rear side fuselage near the tailplane looks like some kind added new device. Not sure if it is the SAGE ESM like the Air Force MPA. There is none on the previous Indonesian CN-235 MPA as seen below:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force CN-235 MPA with equipped with the Leonardo's SAGE Electronic Support Measures (ESM).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*15 Desember 2017*



Medium Tank Kaplan MT (photo : Dixie, all images : MilScint)
..................................................
........................................................

*KAPLAN MT to Take Over the Flag*

Taking into account all of the above, experts believe that the need for medium-class tanks that bridge the gap between light tanks and MBTs is increasing rather than diminishing under today’s conditions. Currently under development by FNSS and Indonesian company PT Pindad, the KAPLAN MT Medium-Weight Tank is being showcased as the most viable response to this need of the modern battlefield, and its technical properties are meeting expectations.

*Body:* The tank weighs approximately 35 tons, and its power to weight ratio of 20 HP/ton, as the main factor determining a vehicle’s movement capability, is sufficient for a vehicle in its category.

KAPLAN MT’s double pin tracks is now a standard feature in modern tracked vehicles in this weight category. It is stated that the vehicle has a powerful cooling system equipped with a special software, which ensures that part of the heat generated by the engine of the vehicle can be dissipated. The vehicle has a torsion bar style suspension system. Considering the tropical climate of Southeast Asia, this vehicle will be one step ahead of those designed for more general climatic conditions in terms of performance. The reason for this is that diesel or turbine engines in modern armoured vehicles are machines that convert the heat energy to movement , and these engines generate maximum output when operating at a specific temperature range. When the internal temperature of the engine goes over a certain level, its output falls and the engine may suffer damage. Cooling systems ensure that excess heat within the engine is removed, meaning that an effective cooling system will make a significant difference when air temperatures are high and it is more difficult to remove the heat from engine. In the light of this, it would be fair to say that the KAPLAN MT will ensure effective engine performance even in geographical areas with different operational environments, as can be found across Turkey.






This feature has the added advantage of reducing the heat signature of the vehicle, allowing it to hide from infrared surveillance. The reduction of the infrared signature is probably the most important factor for survival in armoured warfare, which is governed by the principle “see first, shoot first”. The importance of spotting the enemy without being noticed was observed during the Gulf War in 1993, when US M1 Abrams tanks equipped with thermal imagers, two generations more advanced than those fitted on Iraqi T-72s, were able to fire at their enemies from much farther distances in Iraq’s dusty climate. The US tanks were able to destroy a large number of enemy tanks in a short period, while suffering almost no loss.

Even while conducting a surveillance mission, tanks need to run their main or auxiliary engines for a certain period to generate electricity. The heat energy generated by the engines remains on the tank for a certain period, and slowly propagates through radiation particularly in the infrared wavelengths, and thermal imagers are able to detect this radiation. Thermal imaging systems are used on modern tanks not only for the detection of targets at night, but also in daylight, depending on conditions. Mostly made of metal, armoured vehicles tend to heat up and cool down at different rates to the surrounding environment, which leaves them vulnerable to detection by thermal monitors, even during daylight. It is, for instance, quite difficult to detect camouflage from a long distance using optical systems when there is a background of forestry, but if a thermal imager is used, the temperature difference between the tank and the background will create a significant contrast in the image.

Medium-weight class tanks, which have a lower armour protection level and so a lower primary defence, need to conceal better than MBTs, and so the importance of an effective cooling system is clearly apparent. The faster the heat generated by the tank engine is removed from the tank, the harder it will be to detect it using thermal imagers.





Airbus A-400M (photo : Airbus Defence)

The bottom of the vehicle’s body has been designed to resist landmines, which is an unavoidable requirement of today’s asymmetrical warfare conditions, and this also offers protection against mines of the Area Denial Artillery Munition (ADAM) type with area effect that are in the inventory of some countries in Southeast Asia and can be shot by howitzers.

The heaviest cargo plane in the inventory of the Indonesian Air Force is currently the C-130, which with an approximate payload capacity of 20 tons is insufficient for the transport of the 35-ton KAPLAN MT, and so it is no surprise that Indonesia plans to purchase the A400M, which are already in the inventory of the Turkish Air Forces, as can be seen in Table 2.

Another unique feature of the KAPLAN MT is that it was designed as a tank in the design phase, in that its modern competitors in other countries were initially designed as armoured combat vehicles (ACV), but were eventually equipped with armour kits and heavier weapon systems later. The CV-90120 T light tank, developed on the CV-90 APC platform, or the Marder light tank manufactured, which is based on the Marder APC, can be cited as examples of such platforms. The main point here is that a vehicle with a design weight ranging between 20 to 25 tons supporting a load between 30 and 35 tons. Undoubtedly designers take the necessary actions to ensure the vehicle meets the necessary requirements, but we can say with some comfort that a vehicle that has been designed as a tank from the very beginning will be much more coherent and balanced.






*Turret:* The Cockerill 3105 turret built by Belgian CMI Defence, the heaviest member of Cockerill 3000 family, has been selected by the Indonesian Land Forces for mounting on the vehicle, integrated with a 105 mm rifled gun capable of firing standard NATO ammunition as its main weapon system. The gun is also able to fire Falarick 105 missiles designed by CMI Defence. Falarick is a kind of Gun-Launched Anti-Tank Guided Missile (GLATGM), and the manufacturer claims that this laser-guided missile with a tandem warhead is capable of penetrating 550 mm steel armour with additional explosive reactive armour (ERA) from a distance of 5,000 meters. The secondary weapon is a 7.62 mm machine gun for close quarters defence.


As it is fully stabilised, the turret can fire effectively when the vehicle is on the move. The turret is also equipped with day/night imaging systems and a fire control computer as standard. The commander will have his own monitoring periscope, independent of the gunner, and so while the gunner is firing at a target, the commander can be searching for the next target, saving time for the gunner. This makes the vehicle ideal for hunter-killer type missions, and allows the commander and the gunner to monitor different directions at the same time.

Reloading of the main weapon will be performed by an auto-loader located behind the turret, which has brought several advantages. Moving the auto-loader behind the turret has allowed the turret height to be slightly lowered and has resulted in a significant reduction in turret size, in that personnel in the turret can be reduced from three to two. Because auto-loaders don’t need any ergonomic spaces around them. As a result, both the weight of the turret and the tank silhouette has been reduced and lowered. This brings to mind an old saying: “Space under the armour is equal to weight”.





Developed by CMI Defence, the Falarick guided anti-tank missile can be fired from KAPLAN MT’s 105 mm main weapon. The company claims that the missile can pierce 550 mm tank armour clad with explosive reactive armour, fired from a distance of 5 kilometres. (photo : CMI)


The turret’s exceptional elevation angle is one of the most noteworthy features of the weapon system. The maximum elevation angle in this kind of weapon systems is generally around +20 degrees, whereas the Cockerill 3105 system boasts an elevation angle of +42 degrees. This is an important factor, and if evaluated together with the geographic features of the terrain of Indonesia, it acquires a different meaning (See box entitled “Why KAPLAN MT?). CMI Defence officers say that the system is capable of firing indirectly up to 10 km thanks to this elevation angle, meaning that the vehicle can also be used as a light-artillery system when necessary, although being a medium-weight tank. It is obvious that the artillery units accompanying tanks should be mounted on armoured and tracked chassis like tanks, due to the nature of mechanised warfare. Considering Indonesia possesses fewer self-propelled howitzers than tanks, it can be assumed that they want to assign a dual role to KAPLAN MT. It would, however, not be inaccurate to say that a weapon system manufactured as a tank should assume the functions of an artillery class vehicle only if this becomes unavoidably necessary.

*Why KAPLAN MT?*

It may be useful to analyse why Indonesia has opted this kind of combat platform.






*Infrastructure: *Firstly, it is known that the transportation infrastructure in the country has various problems that may obstruct an MBT from functioning to its best ability, which can be explained using a mathematical expression: “the ratio of logistical cost to gross domestic product”. This value goes some way to explaining the logistical costs, and thus the condition, of the infrastructure of a country. When this ratio is high, the transportation infrastructure in the country can be assumed to be costly and problematic. The average value for Asian countries is 15-20 percent, while this figure is 27 percent for Indonesia. Problems related to transportation infrastructure considerably restrict the strategic mobility of MBTs, which weigh over 60 tons. In short, you cannot drive a tank in your country if your bridges are weak. It is on this point that the advantage of medium-weight class tanks, which are lighter, emerges.

*Economics/Logistics:* These two titles should be analysed at the same together. The country has a large number of light tanks and wheeled armoured vehicles with different configurations. Putting MBTs aside, the barrels of those with the heaviest weapons is 90 mm, while the Leopard 2 A4 tanks that they own have a 120 mm main gun. Thus, the acquisition of a weapon system that uses 105 mm ammunition by an army that is equipped mostly with 90 and 120 mm weapon systems means a very costly initial burden and a significant change in the army’s logistical infrastructure. It, however, remains a fact that 105 mm ammunition is cheaper and more prevalent around the world than 120 mm ammunition. In addition to all these facts, 105 mm ammunition causes less collateral damage than 120 mm, and serves to lessen the number of unwanted casualties during firefights in residential areas.

In addition, Indonesia’s defence budget, which increased recently, should be mentioned. Indonesia’s annual defence budget rose from $4 billion to approximately $8.5 billion from 2009 to 2016. When its advantages and disadvantages are evaluated alongside the country’s economic condition, the selection of the 105 mm main weapon can be understood.

*Geographical:* Indonesia is a country in the tropical belt, where temperatures are considerably high, and for this reason, the vehicle will be equipped with an advanced cooling system. All internal combustion engines are thermodynamic machines that can function efficiently only within specific temperature ranges. Indonesia is a country of volcanic islands that are very mountainous, and the average inclination is quite high. The significance of the +42 elevation angle of the turret can be understood from this fact.





Medium Tank Kaplan MT (photo : Pindad)

In addition, Indonesia possesses thousands of islands, numbering somewhere in the region of 18,000, although the exact number differs depending on the source. The KAPLAN MT is not an amphibious platform, although it would be much easier to transport a medium tank weighing around 35 tons than an MBT weighing in at 65 tons or more.

*KAPLAN MT Demonstrates Maturity and the Confidence Placed on it in Indonesia*

After the unveiling of the prototype at IDEF 2017, the medium-weight tank KAPLAN MT developed by FNSS in collaboration with PT Pindad of Indonesia took part in a parade in the city of Cilegon, held on the occasion of Indonesia National Armed Forces Day on October 5, driven by the personnel of the Indonesian Armed Forces.

Nail Kurt, General Manager and CEO of FNSS, made the following comments about the presence of the KAPLAN MT at the parade: “The fact that the KAPLAN MT was displayed at a parade, while being driven by its operator, is the biggest indication of the maturity of the project and the confidence placed on it by the user. An unfortunate fire incident experienced by another newly-developed vehicle in another country is proof that [creating a new vehicle] is a very serious undertaking. Our product will be a highly effective solution in these times of asymmetric warfare. The KAPLAN MT meets all the requirements for easy and rapid deployment, high manoeuvrability, low visibility, high firepower and cost-effectiveness.”

The KAPLAN MT’s tests in Indonesia are continuing as part of the project.

*Protection Levels Defined by NATO for Armoured Vehicles*

The level of protection for armoured vehicles is defined in NATO STANAG 4569, and to meet these levels, the vehicle must be able to protect itself against kinetic energy ammunition, artillery ammunition and mine explosions to a certain level. Levels 4 and 5 shown in Table 1 can be outlined briefly under three different headings:





Medium Tank Kaplan MT (photo : Pindad)

– Protection against kinetic energy ammunition: To meet Level 4 standard, an armoured vehicle must protect the personnel aboard against armour-piercing shells fired by 14.5 mm heavy machine guns from all directions (360 degrees). For Level 5, the vehicle should also provide protection against armour-piercing shells fired from within a frontal 60-degree arc of the vehicle by 25 mm auto-cannons.

– Protection against artillery ammunition: The vehicle must protect its personnel against highly explosive 155 mm ammunition bursting in the air at a distance of 25 meters at Levels 4 and 5.

– Mine Protection: The document defines mine protection up to Level 4. For Level 4, the vehicle must protect its personnel against anti-tank mines weighing 10 kg when they explode underneath the tank.

*Conclusion*

The Medium-Weight Class Tank KAPLAN MT, manufactured jointly by FNSS and PT Pindad, will be the first vehicle to be exported in the tank class by the Turkish defence and aerospace industry. For FNSS, it will enhance its presence in the Asian market and will underline, once again, its status as a serious competitor. The vehicle is further proof that the Turkish defence and aerospace industry is not only striving to catch up with its competitors, but also to surpass them.

See full article MilScint

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*NOVEMBER 2017, IMPOR BOM HINGGA TORPEDO INDONESIA MENINGKAT 400%*
15 DECEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
Sepanjang November tahun ini, Indonesia diketahui telah melakukan impor bom, granat, hingga torpedo meningkat 400% jika dibandingkan bulan sebelumnya. Impor ini ditujukan untuk memenuhi kebutuhan alutsista nasional.

Berdasarkan data Badan Pusat Statistik (BPS) yang dikutip, Jakarta, Jumat (15/12/2017). Impor bom, granat, torpedo ini pada Oktober hanya senilai US$ 2,5 juta, dan pada November menjadi US$ 12,5 juta atau naik US$ 10,0 juta alias 400%.

Impor bom, granat, dan torpedo ini juga masuk ke dalam komponen barang konsumsi. Barang konsumsi pada November tahun ini mengalami peningkatan 8,22% atau US$ 1,36 miliar jika dibandingkan bulan sebelumnya.




Ketua BPS Suhariyanto mengatakan, impor barang konsumsi yang tumbuh cukup tinggi tidak perlu dikhawatirkan lantaran _share_ terhadap total impor masih sangat kecil.

“Barang konsumsi naik tapi _share_-nya 8,99%, peran golongan bahan baku/penolong 73,57% dari total impor,” kata Suhariyanto.

Selain barang konsumsi, Suhariyanto juga menyebutkan, barang baku/penolong juga alami peningkatan sebesar 3,32% dibandingkan bulan Oktober menjadi US$ 11,15 miliar, begitu juga barang modal tumbuh 20,65% menjadi US$ 2,64 miliar.

Pria yang akrab disapa Kecuk ini menuturkan, tumbuhnya impor barang bahan baku/penolong seperti kembang api dan lampu natal yang keduanya berasal dari China.

“Barang khusus di impor saat natal, misalnya jumlahnya tidak besar tapi persentasenya tinggi seperti lampu natal dari Tiongkok, dan kembang api,” tambah dia.

Berdasarkan data, impor lampu natal selama November mencapai US$ 1 juta atau naik 97,65% dibandingkan Oktober tahun ini, sedangkan dari volumenya sebesar 300 ton.

Untuk impor kembang api tercatat US$ 2,6 juta atau naik 166,36% selama November 2017 dengan volume yang naik 143,21%.

Diketahui, nilai totoal impor pada November 2017 sebesar US$ 15,15 miliar atau tumbuh 19,62% jika dibandingkan periode yang sama di tahun sebelumnya. Impor yang berasal dari migas sebesar US$ 2,23 miliar atau naik 1,22% dari bulan sebelumnya, sedangkan non migasnya mencapai US$ 12,92 miliar atau naik 7,37% dibanding Oktober 2017.

_Photo Ilustrasi : Terpedo Blackshark (Leonardo)_

_Sumber : Deti_
Indonesia according to Statistik research agency import torps, bombs and other ordnance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*KEPADA PRESIDEN, KSAL LAPORKAN RENCANA PEMBANGUNAN GALANGAN KAPAL MILITER*
15 DECEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT


Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Udara Laksamana Ade Supandi melaporkan rencana pembangunan area pembuatan kapal atau galangan kapal militer di Indonesia kepada Presiden Joko Widodo.

Hal tersebut dilaporkan ketika Presiden menjamu Laksamana Ade makan siang di Istana Kepresidenan Bogor, Kamis (14/12/2017), bersama-sama Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto dan Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Darat Jenderal Mulyono.

“Tadi Bapak KSAL menyampaikan (rencana) pembangunan galangan kapal,” ujar Hadi usai jamuan makan siang Presiden.

KSAL, lanjut Hadi, menyampaikan kepada Presiden, terdapat tingkat-tingkatan dalam setiap galangan kapal militer. Ada tingkatan kecil, sedang dan besar.

“Galangan kapal yang lebih kecil itu dibangun di mana. Karena industri kapal di negara- negara lain pun tergantung dengan kelasnya,” ujar Hadi.


Ia mencontohkan galangan kapal yang sudah dibangun di Surabaya. Menurut Hadi, area itu sebenarnya hanya dapat digunakan untuk membangun kapal kecil.

“Jadi mungkin kapal-kapal panjang dan besar nanti akan (dibangun) di tempat lain,” ujar Hadi.

Rencana pembangunan galangan kapal, lanjut Hadi, adalah dalam rangka mewujudkan industri strategis dalam negeri. Program tersebut merupakan program jangka panjang Presiden Jokowi dalam rangka pemenuhan kebutuhan tiga matra di TNI.

_Photo Ilustrasi : PT PAL (Istimewa)_

_Sumber : Kompas_


A very good news, i am long suspected PT PAL dock at Surabaya is very crowded and cant be utilized to produce a large and complex combatant ships in class of Destroyer or AAW frigate. The reason is too many, but this news give hope for our next combatant Vessels programme

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Aviation AH-64E Apache Guardian. Click the image for more pics. 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mandala said:


> Indonesian Army Aviation AH-64E Apache Guardian. Click the image for more pics.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


woo hoo.. they're getting shipped already.. nice


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia outlines aviation plans*
*Gareth Jennings* - Jane's Defence Weekly
15 December 2017
Indonesia has set out its future defence aviation operating and procurement plans, with an article posted on the air force’s website on 15 December.




A pair of Indonesian Sukhoi fighter fly in formation with two Australian Hornets. The Indonesian Air Force plans to grow its force structure to deliver on the concept of &#8216;No area left without air cover&#8217;. (Commonwealth of Australia)

The plans, which have been drawn up by the service chief under the concept of ‘No area left without air cover’, would see a redeployment of resources as well as the acquisition of new equipment.

As outlined in a briefing by the head of the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU), Air Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto said a number of bases that do not have combat aircraft will be equipped with them to provide total air defence coverage and force projection as part of Indonesia’s wider plans to become a maritime power in the region.

http://www.janes.com/article/76419/indonesia-outlines-aviation-plans

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIM.Inc

https://nasional.sindonews.com/news...tahanan-akan-direlokasi-ke-lampung-1513328424

Sepertinya Pindad butuh lebih banyak ruang untuk berimprovisasi*.* Semoga semua ini berbicara tentang ekspansi pada jenis produk tertentu dan fasilitas pendukungnya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

ETA for the AH-64E Apache Guardian helicopters in Semarang on Monday December 18th at 10.25 WIB.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*ENAM UNIT GROB PESANAN TNI AU TIBA JANUARI 2018*
16 DECEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC 3 COMMENTS
Bulan Januari 2018 nanti, TNI AU akan kembali diperkuat dengan pesawat latih Grob yang dibeli dari Grob Aircraft Jerman. TNI AU sendiri saat ini mengoperasikan pesawat sejenis menggantikan AS-202B Bravo dan T-34C Charlie.

Enam unit pesawat latih Grob yang akan dikirim ke Indonesia telah selesai diperikasa oleh Tim IMAA, FAT Kemhan RI dan TNI AU di Tussenhausen Jerman.

TNI AU telah mengoperasikan pesawat latih Grob G120TP-A sejak tahun 2013 untuk melatih para penerbang muda mereka. Empat unit Grob G120TP-A tiba di Indonesia pada gelombang pertama pengiriman ditahun 2013.

Grob G120 TP-A memiliki sistem untuk mengevaluasi penerbangan atau _debriefing_menggunakan _SD-card recorder_ yang dapat diunduh melalui komputer jinjing selepas penerbangan.

Grob G120 TP-A juga dapat dioperasikan dalam suhu -20 derajat celsius hingga maksimal 72 derajat celsius.

Peralatan avionik di _dashboard_ pesawat terdiri dari dua versi, analog dan digital.

Untuk navigasi ada kompas, _electric HIS, Directional Gyro, magnetic Azimuth transmmitter, garmin GNS-430W_ untuk Nav1 dan Nav2. Selain itu juga ada _Garmin GTRX330 mode S transponder_, serta _DME Honeywell KN-63/KDI-572_.

Badan pesawat terbuat dari _carbonfibre composit. _Selain anti korosi bahan ini membuat pesawat menjadi lebih ringan tanpa mengurangi kekuatannya. Grob G120 TP-A juga dilengkapi dengan pendingin dan penghangat udara.

Bobot maksimal pesawat latih ini mencapai 1.590 kg untuk aerobatik, bobot kosong 1.095 kg dengan bobot bahan bakar 290 kg untuk 390 liter bahan bakar.

_Photo : Tim IMAA dan FAT dari Kemhan RI dan TNI AU telah kembali dari Tussenhausen Germany setelah selesai memeriksa enam unit pesawat Grob yang dibeli, pesawat latih ini akan tiba di Indonesia pertengahan Januari 2018. (TNI AU)_

_Editor : (D.E.S)_

Indonesian Air Force order more Grob trainer will be arrived January 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force EC725 Caracal with rocket pods.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Proto 2 and 3 N219





Breacher unit Gegana, police





Mistral launcher training






Credit to respective owner

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force EC725 Caracal with rocket pods.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## tuanhirang

Credit to : Om Tjipto Muljono @SAC















Credit to: Andi

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

Arrival of AH-64E Apache Guardian Helicopters in Semarang.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Click the image below for more pics.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mengkom

tuanhirang said:


> Credit to : Om Tjipto Muljono @SAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to: Andi


only 3 minutes earlier from the schedule..well done!


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhayangkara

mandala said:


> Arrival of AH-64E Apache Guardian Helicopters in Semarang.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Click the image below for more pics.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Nice! Finally..


----------



## faries

How many apache come today?


----------



## gondes

*First AH-64E Apache Guardian for Indonesia arrives from US*





*Indonesia requested eight Apache Guardians under the U.S. Foreign Military Sales program in September 2012. (Michael Goettings/Boeing)*
MELBOURNE, Australia — The first Boeing AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopter for Indonesia has arrived from the United States as the company continues to market the CH-47 Chinook heavy lift helicopter to the Southeast Asian country.

Sources in Indonesia say the helicopter was flown in by a U.S. Air Force Boeing C-17A Globemaster III airlifter to Semarang on the north-central part of Indonesia’s main island of Java on Monday, having departed the U.S. late last week.

Indonesia requested eight Apache Guardians under the U.S. Foreign Military Sales program in September 2012, along with associated equipment and spares that included the Northrop Grumman AN/APG-78 Longbow Fire Control Radar and 140 Lockheed Martin AGM-114R3 anti-tank missiles, for an estimated total value of $1.42 billion.

According to the FMS request, Indonesia will use the helicopters to “defend its borders, conduct counterterrorism and counter-piracy operations, and control the free flow of shipping through the strategic Straits of Malacca.” Indonesia’s previous Army chief of staff, Gen. Budiman, said at least some of the Apaches would be stationed at the Natuna Islands bordering the South China Sea.

The resource-rich area around the islands holds the world’s largest untapped reserves of natural gas, and it is also where China’s “nine-dash line” claim over the South China Sea partially overlaps Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone, or EEZ.

Although not a claimant to the disputed islands in the area, Indonesia has had problems with fishermen from neighboring countries illegally operating within its EEZ and has skirmished with the coast guards of Vietnam and China.

Meanwhile, it was announced last week that Indonesian Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu has met with Boeing Defence and Space’s regional director and vice president for Indonesia and Malaysia, Yeong Tae Pak, at Indonesia’s capital Jakarta where they discussed the potential for cooperation in defense procurement.

According to Indonesia’s Defence Ministry, these included comprehensive details of how Boeing’s offset program can be lined up with Indonesia’s desire to advance its domestic defense industry. The country has sought to broaden its capabilities and participation in this sector, and has entered agreements with several partners in designing, manufacturing and sustaining defense articles that include light tanks and helicopters.

Pak also highlighted the multimission capabilities of the Chinook helicopter in roles ranging from special forces support to disaster relief, according to the ministry’s announcement. Indonesia has previously highlighted its need for a heavy lift helicopter to support Army operations, and the Chinook has been touted as a likely choice; however, this has yet to be translated into an actual sale for Boeing.

https://www.defensenews.com/air/201...pache-guardian-for-indonesia-arrives-from-us/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Should have three or four squadrons of them, magnificent

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gondes

faries said:


> How many apache come today?


*Heli Tempur Apache TNI AD Tiba di Semarang Hari Ini*





*
Jakarta* - Helikopter AH-64 Apache milik TNI Angkatan Darat sudah tiba dari Amerika Serikat (AS) pada hari ini. Helikopter tersebut tiba di Indonesia dengan diangkut menggunakan pesawat Angkatan Udara AS.

*"Hari ini tiba di Semarang. Infonya ada 3 Unit,"* kata Kapuskom Publik Kemhan, Brigjen Totok Sugiharto saat dihubungi detikcom, Selasa (19/12/2017).

"Yang baru saya lihat satu unit keluar dari pesawat angkatan udara Amerika," imbuh dia.




Brigjen Totok menyatakan helikopter tersebut merupakan pemesanan sebelumnya sejumlah 8 unit. Pada tahun 2018, kata Totok, Indonesia akan menerima kembali helikopter itu.

"Iya ini yang baru tahun 2018 akan tiba (sisanya). Saat ini baru lihat satu unit," ucap Totok.





Helikopter Apache TNI AD Foto: Dok Istimewa

Menurut Totok, helikopter itu akan digunakan Penerbangan TNI AD (Penerbad). Saat ini helikopter itu juga akan ditempatkan di Penerbad Ahmad Yani, Semarang.

"Heli nanti akan ditempatkan Penerbad Semarang," tutur dia.

Sebelumnya pada tahun 2013, Indonesia sudah memesan 8 helikopter Apache dari perusahaan AS, Boeing. Wamenhan saat itu Sjafrie Sjamsuddin mengatakan nantinya heli Apache itu juga sudah bisa digunakan untuk latihan perang operasi Garuda TNI AD. 

"2 Heli utama dan 2 heli pendukung," ujar Sjafrie di Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, Senin (14/4/2014).

Kepastian soal kedatangan heli ini didapatkan saat Sjafrie bertemu pihak Boeing di Defence Services Asia 2014 yang digelar 14-17 April di Malaysia.

Apache ini telah dipesan sejak 2013 lalu dan akan didatangkan secara bertahap ke Indonesia. *Sebelum ini, tahap awal 4 Apache telah lebih dahulu tiba.*

https://news.detik.com/berita/d-3775851/heli-tempur-apache-tni-ad-tiba-di-semarang-hari-ini

3 Apache will arrive. But: "Sebelum ini, tahap awal 4 Apache telah lebih dahulu tiba." Meaning? 4 Apache have arrived before?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

madokafc said:


> View attachment 443491
> View attachment 443492
> View attachment 443493
> View attachment 443494
> 
> Should have three or four squadrons of them, magnificent


Well there was news in 2013 that the Indonesian Army plans to purchase up to 40 units Apache helicopters. Maybe by 2024 end of 3rd MEF. Don't know if it can be achieve but lets wait and see.

*Indonesia Negotiating Purchase of US Apache Helicopters*

Sabtu, 29 Juni 2013 20:46 WIB

Semarang (Antara) - Defense minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro said that negotiations for the purchase of some Apache helicopters from the US were still ongoing.

"It is still under process but what is important is that the US government has approved it," he said here on Saturday.

Purnomo was here to monitor distribution of cash handouts for the poor following the government's recent decision to increase the prices of subsidized fuel oils.

The minister said the idea to purchase a number of assault helicopters was connected with the preparations for the formation of an Apache Squadron as part of efforts to build a defense system to safeguard the country's sovereignty.

He said several countries in Asia such as China and Japan are currently also building their defense forces.

"Seeing the conditions we must also prepare ourselves but it is not for war but for protecting Indonesia's sovereignty," he said.

He said the Apache helicopters would also be used to secure the country's natural resources that are located in areas bordering other countries.

The minister said as part of the development of the country's defense forces the Indonesian Navy is also preparing anti-submarine helicopters that could be carried by Indonesian warships, a fleet of destroyers of ships with missiles and submarines.

"Thank God, Indonesia's economy is quite good so that some funds could be used for improving public welfare and defense power to meet future challenges," he said.

*The army plans to purchase 40 Apache helicopters at a cost of US$40 million per unit. (*) *

http://www.antarajatim.com/lihat/be...negotiating-purchase-of-us-apache-helicopters


----------



## Var Dracon

Urovesa Vamtac

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*NUKLIR KOREA UTARA KE INDONESIA HANYA BUTUH WAKTU 16 MENIT*
19 DECEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT




_Korea Utara tembakkan tiga rudal balistik jarak pendek pada Sabtu (26/08). (KCNA via Reuters)_

Puncak dari krisis Semenanjung Korea akan berdampak langsung pada Indonesia. Salah satu faktor yang paling dikhawatirkan adalah imbas dari ancaman senjata pemusnah massal alias nuklir yang dimiliki oleh Korea Utara. 

Dekan Fakultas Manajemen Pertahanan, Universitas Pertahanan, Laksamana Muda TNI, Amarulla Octavian mengatakan, TNI telah mempersiapkan berbagai skenario terburuk terjadinya hal tersebut. Salah satunya adalah menghadang rudal itu dengan pesawat tempur.

“Sekarang mau tidak mau, karena ada krisis di Semenanjung Korea kita harus bisa menghadapi serangan rudal atau nuklir. Itu kan sangat berbeda dengan serangan pesawat,” kata dia di Kampus Universitas Indonesia, Depok, Jawa Barat, Selasa 19 Desember 2017.

Rudal atau nuklir, kata Amarulla, memiliki jangkauan yang lebih luas, cepat, berdaya ledak lebih tinggi dan juga bisa meledak di mana saja. Serangan atau senjata ini disebut non-konvensional dan harus jadi perhatian masyarakat Indonesia secara keseluruhan.

“Teknisnya kita merancang pertahanan itu jauh di laut internasional. Jadi pesawat-pesawat kita disiapkan menghadang datangnya rudal yang mengancam Indonesia di perairan internasional sehingga kalau terjadi ledakan jauh sekali tidak sampai ke Depok ini,” ujarnya menjelaskan.

Akan tetapi lanjut Amarulla, ada sejumlah persiapan yang harus dipenuhi untuk meminimalisir dampak dari serangan itu, seperti menyiapkan bungker. Sosialisasi kepada masyarakat untuk mengantisipasi serangan nuklir juga harus terus gencar dilakukan.

“Kita cuma punya waktu berlindung 16 menit, itu dari kalkulasi kita (TNI). Dan apakah arahnya (rudal) ke Amerika atau ke mana kita _enggak_tahu. Kecepatan rudal itu hampir di atas 2 kali kecepatan suara. Ya untuk masyarakat sembunyi kalau TNI menghadang dengan pesawat.”

_Sumber : Viva_


This, a justification to bought more interceptor type Fighter, LoL. The new Chief of Armed Forces is very provocating at a good sense

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

madokafc said:


> *NUKLIR KOREA UTARA KE INDONESIA HANYA BUTUH WAKTU 16 MENIT*
> 19 DECEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Korea Utara tembakkan tiga rudal balistik jarak pendek pada Sabtu (26/08). (KCNA via Reuters)_
> 
> Puncak dari krisis Semenanjung Korea akan berdampak langsung pada Indonesia. Salah satu faktor yang paling dikhawatirkan adalah imbas dari ancaman senjata pemusnah massal alias nuklir yang dimiliki oleh Korea Utara.
> 
> Dekan Fakultas Manajemen Pertahanan, Universitas Pertahanan, Laksamana Muda TNI, Amarulla Octavian mengatakan, TNI telah mempersiapkan berbagai skenario terburuk terjadinya hal tersebut. Salah satunya adalah menghadang rudal itu dengan pesawat tempur.
> 
> “Sekarang mau tidak mau, karena ada krisis di Semenanjung Korea kita harus bisa menghadapi serangan rudal atau nuklir. Itu kan sangat berbeda dengan serangan pesawat,” kata dia di Kampus Universitas Indonesia, Depok, Jawa Barat, Selasa 19 Desember 2017.
> 
> Rudal atau nuklir, kata Amarulla, memiliki jangkauan yang lebih luas, cepat, berdaya ledak lebih tinggi dan juga bisa meledak di mana saja. Serangan atau senjata ini disebut non-konvensional dan harus jadi perhatian masyarakat Indonesia secara keseluruhan.
> 
> “Teknisnya kita merancang pertahanan itu jauh di laut internasional. Jadi pesawat-pesawat kita disiapkan menghadang datangnya rudal yang mengancam Indonesia di perairan internasional sehingga kalau terjadi ledakan jauh sekali tidak sampai ke Depok ini,” ujarnya menjelaskan.
> 
> Akan tetapi lanjut Amarulla, ada sejumlah persiapan yang harus dipenuhi untuk meminimalisir dampak dari serangan itu, seperti menyiapkan bungker. Sosialisasi kepada masyarakat untuk mengantisipasi serangan nuklir juga harus terus gencar dilakukan.
> 
> “Kita cuma punya waktu berlindung 16 menit, itu dari kalkulasi kita (TNI). Dan apakah arahnya (rudal) ke Amerika atau ke mana kita _enggak_tahu. Kecepatan rudal itu hampir di atas 2 kali kecepatan suara. Ya untuk masyarakat sembunyi kalau TNI menghadang dengan pesawat.”
> 
> _Sumber : Viva_
> 
> 
> This, a justification to bought more interceptor type Fighter, LoL. The new Chief of Armed Forces is very provocating at a good sense


Hello? Intercepting ballistic missole with jet fighter


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Hello? Intercepting ballistic missole with jet fighter



Its possible, the US and Russia regularly trained to do so


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia reduces submarine requirements from 12 to 8 in revised modernisation plan

Ridzwan Rahmat - Jane's Navy International
20 December 2017

Key Points

* Indonesia has revised its ambitions to operate a class of 12 submarines by 2024
* _Emphasis now shifts towards acquisition of more large surface platforms that can perform ‘on-station’ tasks in Indonesia’s exclusive economic zones_

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has reduced the number of submarines it will require under the Minimum Essential Force (MEF) armed forces modernisation blueprint.

Multiple sources from within the service’s headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, who are privy to details of these discussions that took place at the flag officers level, have confirmed with Jane’s that the original requirement for 12 submarines by 2024 as stipulated under the MEF blueprint has now been reduced to eight.

_http://www.janes.com/article/76542/...ts-from-12-to-8-in-revised-modernisation-plan_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesia To Mass Produce Up to 1000 Indigenous P-250 Bombs For Air Force’s Sukhoi Jets*








A technician at Iswahjudi Air Force Base in Madiun, East Java, checks a P-250 Live bomb ahead of a bomb test at the Air Force Base on Dec.15. (Jakarta Post photo)
- A +
Indonesia’s weapons manufacturer PT Sari Bahari said that it will soon begin mass production of P-250 Practice (P) bombs, which will be used to train the Air Force’s Sukhoi fighter jet pilots, after a successful explosion test last week.

The Indonesian firm tested P-250 Live (L) from the Pandanwangi air weapon range (AWR) in Lumajang regency, East Java, last Friday, The Jakarta Post reports. The company said it will produce up to 1,000 P-250 bombs.

Last week, four bombs weighing 250 kilograms each were successfully dropped from two Sukhoi 30MK aircraft on targeted points at the Pandanwangi air weapon range (AWR) in Lumajang regency, East Java.

The P-250 bombs, are for practice and to carry live warheads. It is intended for aircrew training in targeted bombing with assault bombs at a flight configuration of 50 m to 500 m height and 900 km/h speed, as well as for technical staff training in prep work and bomb suspension techniques.

Air Commander Samsul Rizal, the commander of Iswahjudi Air Force Base in Madiun, East Java, told the local news website that Sari Bahari could produce around 250-300 units of P-250 Live bombs per month. It consists of 90 percent local components.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/21...bs_For_Air_Force___s_Sukhoi_Jets#.WjpbIt-WZPY

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

*Indonesia receives first Apache Guardian attack helos, says report*

*Gabriel Dominguez* - Jane's Defence Weekly
20 December 2017

The Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Darat: TNI-AD) received on 19 December the first three of eight AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopters ordered from the United States, according to local media reports.The Indonesian Army received on 19 December the first three AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopters (similar to this one) from the United States, according to local media reports. (IHS Markit/Patrick Allen)

Indonesian news website detikNews, which published a photograph that same day showing one of the helicopters being unloaded from a US Air Force Boeing C-17 Globemaster III transport aircraft, reported that the remaining five platforms are to be delivered in 2018.

In January 2015 the US Department of Defense awarded Boeing a USD296 million contract to supply Indonesia with eight AH-64E Apache Guardians. The contract represents the largest US sale of a new military platform to Indonesia since Washington lifted an arms embargo imposed on the Southeast Asian country from the 1990s until 2005.

Lockheed Martin was then contracted to supply the helicopters with fire-control sensors in the form of eight Lot 9 Modernised Target Acquisition Designations/Sight Pilot Night Vision Sensors (M-TADS/PNVS), as well as spares.

The latest development took place a day after _Jane’s_ reported that Boeing had offered to expand industrial co-operation with Indonesia in support of the country’s programme to supply Apache Guardians and CH-47F Chinook heavy-lift transport helicopters.

The Ministry of Defence (MoD) in Jakarta said on 13 December that Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu had met with Boeing’s Regional Sales Executive Yeong-Tae Pak to discuss co-operation on both procurement programmes.

*Jane’s understands that the TNI-AD has a requirement for a total of 16 Apaches and that the contract for the initial eight aircraft includes options for the acquisition of an additional batch.
*
http://www.janes.com/article/76558/indonesia-receives-first-apache-guardian-attack-helos-says-report

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Ssttt, there is rumour among top brass about Air Force to acquire attack helo for Forward Control roles and support CSAR units of Caracal in any rescue ops in hostile area. And Apache is leading candidate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia cancels major reshuffle of generals in unprecedented move*







JAKARTA - In an unprecedented move, Indonesia's newly installed armed forces (TNI) chief, Air Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto, has revoked a major reshuffle of more than 30 senior generals ordered by his predecessor, General Gatot Nurmantyo.

"There needs to be change in the armed forces commander's decision on Dec 4, 2017 on the reshuffle of positions within the TNI," Air Chief Marshal Hadi said in a decree signed on Tuesday (Dec 19).

Analysts say the move to *revoke the earlier decree issued on Dec 4 by Gen Gatot to install his allies in key positions in the TNI is aimed at curtailing his influence in the armed forces. *


Among the appointments that were cancelled were the Army's Strategic Reserve Forces (Pangkostrad) commander, the Sumatra territorial commander and the chief of the TNI intelligence unit. 

In a separate decree, also signed on Dec 19, Mr Hadi appointed two-star air marshal Kisenda Wiranata Kusuma as the chief of the TNI intelligence unit. Scores of other high-ranked officers were appointed to fill various posts.

General Gatot reaches the official retirement age of 58 only in March next year. He was appointed to the top TNI post by President Joko Widodo in 2015.






Some said that his early retirement was a response by the *Jokowi administration to speculation that the four-star general has higher political ambitions and had manoeuvred himself into a position to run in the next election due in 2019.*

General *Gatot was widely reported to have enjoyed cozy ties with politicians of the opposition camp while helming TNI. *

On Sept 27, General Gatot attended an in-house talk by the Islamic leaning Prosperous Justice Party (PKS), an opposition party whose cadres have been the staunchest critics against President Joko's reform policies. Tempo.co reported that at the Sept 27 event, General Gatot praised PKS as a political party that "consistently exerts efforts to guard the nation's unity".

*Active generals traditionally stay out of politics in Indonesia.*

At the 71st anniversary of the TNI last year (2016), General Gatot raised eyebrows when he issued a statement calling for the reinstatement of TNI soldiers' political rights.






*General Gatot made the decision to reshuffle top ranks within the military just days before Air Marshal Hadi was sworn in as the TNI chief, or Panglima,* on Dec 8. Parliament had approved his promotion by Mr Joko almost unanimously.

The strong trust and affinity between the Indonesian President and his new TNI chief is said to have been forged years ago when Air Marshal Hadi was commander of the air base in Solo in Central Java, where Mr Joko was the city's mayor from 2005 to 2012.

Observers say Mr Joko can expect undivided loyalty from his new top military commander.


----------



## barjo

madokafc said:


> Ssttt, there is rumour among top brass about Air Force to acquire attack helo for Forward Control roles and support CSAR units of Caracal in any rescue ops in hostile area. And Apache is leading candidate


#pray_for_kamov


----------



## Nike

barjo said:


> #pray_for_kamov



Kepala suku jg sih

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Kepala suku jg sih


Kiowa? or Fennec?


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Kiowa? or Fennec?


Apache i guess


----------



## barjo

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Kiowa? or Fennec?


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinookan_peoples



initial_d_mk2 said:


> Apache i guess


suku apache ma suku chinook



madokafc said:


> Kepala suku jg sih


oum jebolan squadron officer US CMIIW?


----------



## radialv

madokafc said:


> Ssttt, there is rumour among top brass about Air Force to acquire attack helo for Forward Control roles and support CSAR units of Caracal in any rescue ops in hostile area. And Apache is leading candidate


nice...additional Appache on the way


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bima Suci has arrived at Surabaya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Paspampres' P2 Commando & APC

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

The eight Hercules c130 H from Oz had been inducted, one to go 





Bonus, Whats up doc

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


>



Repost pic bhai

Other cool pics, during operation Tinombala in Sulawesi

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

*Panglima TNI Kunjungi Korps Marinir*
Kamis, 21 Desember 2017 20:36 WIB







*Panglima TNI Kunjungi Korps Marinir*
Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto (kanan) bersama Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi (kiri) dipanggul prajurit Marinir seusai upacara penyambutan di Markas Korps Marinir, Bhumi Marinir Cilandak, Jakarta, Kamis (21/12/2017). Dalam kunjungannya, Panglima TNI mengapresiasi kinerja Korps Marinir dan memotivasi para prajurit untuk senantiasa melaksanakan tugas sebaik-baiknya demi bangsa dan negara. (ANTARA /Indrianto Eko Suwarso)





*Panglima TNI Kunjungi Korps Marinir*
Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto (tengah) bersama Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi (kiri) dipanggul prajurit Marinir seusai upacara penyambutan di Markas Korps Marinir, Bhumi Marinir Cilandak, Jakarta, Kamis (21/12/2017). Dalam kunjungannya, Panglima TNI mengapresiasi kinerja Korps Marinir dan memotivasi para prajurit untuk senantiasa melaksanakan tugas sebaik-baiknya demi bangsa dan negara. (ANTARA /Indrianto Eko Suwarso)

*Panglima TNI Kunjungi Madivif-1 Kostrad*
Rabu, 20 Desember 2017 21:18 WIB







*Panglima TNI Kunjungi Madivif-1 Kostrad*
Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto (kelima kiri) berfoto bersama KSAD Jenderal TNI Mulyono (keempat kiri)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mengkom

so it appears that AURI's G3 assault rifle is not made under licensed in Burma
but it's made by Rheinmetall, Germany instead












G3 is standard issue rifle for paratroopers during dwikora-trikora period
this rifle is dubbed as "Getmi" by our troops, probably because its design is based on cetme rifle
currently it has been phased out to a reserve role

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Menggunung, Ini Ratusan Senpi yang Dimusnahkan Polda Sumsel*
Raja Adil Siregar - detikNews






Palembang - Sepanjang 2017, Polda Sumatera Selatan mengamankan 777 pucuk senjata api rakitan, baik laras panjang maupun laras pendek. Seluruh senjata dimusnahkan dengan cara dipotong-potong dan ditimbun di halaman Mapolda.

"Total untuk senjata api rakitan yang kita amankan sebanyak 777 pucuk. Seluruhnya merupakan hasil sitaan dan penyerahan langsung oleh masyarakat. Senjata ini kita potong-potong dan sisanya ditimbun untuk selanjutnya dicor," kata Kapolda Sumsel Irjen Zulkarnain Adinegara saat pemusnahan di Mapolda Sumsel, Jalan Jenderal Sudirman, Palembang, Jumat (22/12/2017).




Dari 777 pucuk senjata api rakitan yang diamankan, 597 pucuknya merupakan senjata laras panjang. Senjata ini semua diproduksi oleh masyarakat dengan keahlian yang diperoleh secara turun-temurun. 

"Dari seluruh jumlah senjata rakitan yang kita sita, paling banyak didapat dari Kabupaten Muaraenim. Ada beberapa daerah yang menjadi perhatian kita, seperti di Tanjung Batu (Ogan Ilir) dan Sunagi Ceper (Ogan Komering Ilir), karena daerah ini masih banyak memproduksi senjata sendiri," sambung Zulkarnain.






Untuk daerah Sungai Ceper, pihaknya akan mengambil tindakan secara persuasif. Jika hal itu tidak diindahkan, pihaknya akan melakukan tindakan tegas dan menangkap pelaku yang masih nekat produksi senjata rakitan.

Penggunaan senjata api rakitan tanpa izin atau ilegal sendiri dinilai sebagai pelanggaran berat. Hal ini karena senjata dapat digunakan untuk melakukan kejahatan.

Zulkarnain juga meminta seluruh pihak terkait di daerah ikut serta menghimbau masyarakat agar menyerahkan senjata yang sudah diproduksi dan tidak lagi melakukan praktik ilegal ini, sehingga tidak terjadi penyalahgunaan senjata di masyarakat. (asp/asp)

https://m.detik.com/news/berita/d-3781635/menggunung-ini-ratusan-senpi-yang-dimusnahkan-polda-sumsel

777, thats a batt sized army though it is improvised gun, still it is a gun. And regarding South Sumatra is a relatively peace place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Boss Dragun

madokafc said:


> *Menggunung, Ini Ratusan Senpi yang Dimusnahkan Polda Sumsel*
> Raja Adil Siregar - detikNews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palembang - Sepanjang 2017, Polda Sumatera Selatan mengamankan 777 pucuk senjata api rakitan, baik laras panjang maupun laras pendek. Seluruh senjata dimusnahkan dengan cara dipotong-potong dan ditimbun di halaman Mapolda.
> 
> "Total untuk senjata api rakitan yang kita amankan sebanyak 777 pucuk. Seluruhnya merupakan hasil sitaan dan penyerahan langsung oleh masyarakat. Senjata ini kita potong-potong dan sisanya ditimbun untuk selanjutnya dicor," kata Kapolda Sumsel Irjen Zulkarnain Adinegara saat pemusnahan di Mapolda Sumsel, Jalan Jenderal Sudirman, Palembang, Jumat (22/12/2017).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dari 777 pucuk senjata api rakitan yang diamankan, 597 pucuknya merupakan senjata laras panjang. Senjata ini semua diproduksi oleh masyarakat dengan keahlian yang diperoleh secara turun-temurun.
> 
> "Dari seluruh jumlah senjata rakitan yang kita sita, paling banyak didapat dari Kabupaten Muaraenim. Ada beberapa daerah yang menjadi perhatian kita, seperti di Tanjung Batu (Ogan Ilir) dan Sunagi Ceper (Ogan Komering Ilir), karena daerah ini masih banyak memproduksi senjata sendiri," sambung Zulkarnain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untuk daerah Sungai Ceper, pihaknya akan mengambil tindakan secara persuasif. Jika hal itu tidak diindahkan, pihaknya akan melakukan tindakan tegas dan menangkap pelaku yang masih nekat produksi senjata rakitan.
> 
> Penggunaan senjata api rakitan tanpa izin atau ilegal sendiri dinilai sebagai pelanggaran berat. Hal ini karena senjata dapat digunakan untuk melakukan kejahatan.
> 
> Zulkarnain juga meminta seluruh pihak terkait di daerah ikut serta menghimbau masyarakat agar menyerahkan senjata yang sudah diproduksi dan tidak lagi melakukan praktik ilegal ini, sehingga tidak terjadi penyalahgunaan senjata di masyarakat. (asp/asp)
> 
> https://m.detik.com/news/berita/d-3781635/menggunung-ini-ratusan-senpi-yang-dimusnahkan-polda-sumsel
> 
> 777, thats a batt sized army though it is improvised gun, still it is a gun. And regarding South Sumatra is a relatively peace place



Budaya. Namanya juga Martial Race. Kayak di madura jalan" gak bawa parang/belati bisa dibilangin sombong, blom lg yg ngaku" jawara kayak di Jakarta.


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

@mengkom Thats assault rifle the marines used at last minutes, whats that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mengkom

madokafc said:


> @mengkom Thats assault rifle the marines used at last minutes, whats that?


SIG MPX
Navy's Denjaka and Polri's Densus 88 has been known to operate this gun

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*INDONESIA-INGGRIS RISET BERSAMA BIDANG PERKAPALAN*
22 DECEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC 3 COMMENTS




_DEPUTY of Head Mechanical and Manufacturing Derby University, Dani Harmanto (merah), mengunjungi galangan PT PAL Indonesia di Surabaya, Selasa, 19 Desember 2017. (Pikiran Rakyat)_

Sebanyak 12 ekspertis dari Derby University, Inggris, akan melakukan riset bersama dengan akademisi dan praktisi industri bidang perkapalan Indonesia. Kerja sama triple helix antara pemerintah, akademisi dan praktisi tersebut merupakan bagian dari tujuan digelarnya program Diaspora Indonesia 2017 yang digagas Kementerian Riset, Teknologi dan Pendidikan Tinggi.

Program tersebut juga melibatkan 40 profesor asal Indonesia yang menjadi ilmuwan di 32 perguruan tinggi peringkat 100 besar dunia di 11 negara seperti Inggris, Amerika Serikat dan Jepang. Dua perguruan tinggi yang akan dilibatkan yakni Politeknik Perkapalan Negeri Surabaya dan Universitas Narotama Surabaya, sedangkan PT PAL Indonesia mewakili dari kalangan industri.

Diaspora Indonesia yang sudah 20 tahun menjadi ilmuwan di Derby University Dani Harmanto mengatakan, kerja sama tersebut sangat strategis bagi masa depan industri perkapalan Indonesia. Pasalnya, teknologi perkapalan nasional sudah jauh tertinggal dari sejumlah negara maju, terutama negara yang kuat dengan budaya maritimnya seperti Inggris.

“Tadi saya tunjukan kepada para ahli perkapalan di PPNS bahwa teknologi yang sekarang sedang dipakai di Inggris itu seperti apa. Dan ternyata memang belum dipakai di industri perkapalan Indonesia. Termasuk dipelajari di dunia akademis Indonesia. Misalnya, kapal buatan Inggris itu sekarang sudah bisa berjalan zig zag saat mengarungi gelombang, jadi lebih stabil. Teknologinya seperti apa, itu yang akan bersama-sama dikaji melalui riset,” ujar pria kelahiran Surabaya ini, saat mengunjungi galangan PT PAL Indonesia, Surabaya, Selasa, 19 Desember 2017.

Ia menuturkan, sepertiga biaya riset akan ditanggung Newton Fund, sedangkan dua pertiga sisanya menjadi tanggungan pemerintah Indonesia. Pihak akademisi dan praktisi dalam negeri tidak dibebani biaya. Hasil akhir dari riset tersebut salah satunya untuk mampu membuat jurnal internasional terindeks Scopus.

“Saya ingin membuat lean management centre di Surabaya. Untuk PPNS dan Narotama, nanti lulusannya bisa bermanfaat bagi PT PAL. Bagi PT PAL, dengan sumber daya manusia yang bersaing dunia, tentu akan bermanfaat secara bisnis. Bagi pemerintah, banyak ilmuwan nasional yang produktif melahirkan jurnal internasional,” kata Dani.

*Dua Skema*
Kerja sama riset tersebut akan dilakukan selama 4 hari. Menurut dia, Derby University juga akan mendapat banyak manfaat dari kerja sama tersebut. Di antaranya, menemukan beragam masalah baru untuk menjadi bahan riset. “Nanti hasil risetnya bisa dipelajari di kampus-kampus Indonesia dan PT PAL,” kata Deputy of Deputy Head Mechanical and Manufacturing Derby University ini.

Direktur PPNS Eko Julianto antusias dengan tawaran dan beragam program yang dibawa Dani. Ia menyatakan, para dosen di PPNS memiliki intelektualitas yang mumpuni untuk menjalin kerja sama riset tersebut. Kendati demikian, hanya sedikit dari para ilmuwan Indonesia memiliki akses untuk berinteraksi langsung dengan para ilmuwan dunia. “Dengan adanya prof Dani ini, jadi tebuka lebar. Para dosen saya bisa belajar langsung kepada ahlinya,” kata Eko.

Direktur Jenderal Sumber Daya Iptek Dikti Kemenristekdikti Ali Ghufron Mukti menjelaskan, penyelenggaraan Diaspora Indonesia 2017 terbagi menjadi dua skema. Skema A mensyaratkan perguruan tinggi pengusul dan profesor yang diundang. Ghufron mengatakan, persyaratan skema A lebih berat, sedangkan skema B lebih sederhana, begitu pula dengan target yang dibidik.

“Sebagai contoh skema A diperuntukkan bagi perguruan tinggi dengan akreditasi A, sedangkan skema B dapat diikuti oleh minimal perguruan tinggi berakreditasi B. Begitu juga profesor yang diundang pada skema A harus ada minimal satu yang memiliki h-index Scopus minimal 25. Untuk skema B, profesor yang diundang cukup memiliki h-index minimal 5, dan diutamakan berpengalaman memimpin laboratorium riset atau editor jurnal internasional bereputasi,” ujar Ghufron.

_Sumber : Pikiran Rakyat_


Indonesian Naval and Shipyard research Center doing research with uk along with Newton Scheme fund.

*UJI KELAIKAN KN TANJUNG DATU 1101 BAKAMLA*
22 DECEMBER 2017 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT







TNI Angkatan Laut melaksanakan uji kelaikan kapal yang akan digunakan oleh Badan Keamanan Laut (Bakamla), yaitu KN Tanjung Datu-1101 pada 16 sampai dengan 22 Desember 2017, di wilayah perairan sekitar Batam. KN Tanjung Datu 1101 merupakan kapal produksi dalam negeri yaitu PT Palindo Marine Shipyard. 

Dalam kegiatan ini, TNI AL menerjunkan Tim Kelaikan Materiel dari Dinas Kelaikan Materiel Angkatan Laut (Dislaikmatal) yang dipimpin oleh Letkol Laut (T) Hilman Panungkuran, beserta tiga orang personel tim lainnya yaitu, Mayor Laut (T) Ir. Dwi Suprihantono Putro spesialis bidang platform, Mayor Laut (E) Richard Martin, S.T., M.T., dibantu oleh Serka MES Wiwit Sudiatmoko yang menangani bidang navigasi dan SEWACO (Sensor, Weapon and Command).

Uji kelaikan yang dilaksanakan oleh TNI AL dari tim Dislaikmatal ini, merupakan permintaan langsung Bakamla RI guna memberikan rasa aman atas keselamatan baik personel, materiel, maupun lingkungan selama kapal tersebut dioperasionalkan.






KN Tanjung Datu – 1101 merupakan kapal jenis patroli terbesar yang pernah dibangun di Indonesia. Kapal ini memiliki kecepatan maksimum 18 knot, dengan Panjang 110 M, Lebar 15.5 M dan Tinggi main deck 6.90 M. Kapal ini memiliki kecepatan jelajah 15 knot, dengan kecepatan ekonomis 10 knot. Lambung kapal terbuat dari steel marine grade A, dan Kapal ini akan diawaki sejumlah 76 personel.

Nama KN Tanjung Datu sendiri diambil dari nama daerah perbatasan Indonesia dengan Malaysia, tepatnya di Kelurahan Temajuk Kecamatan Paloh, Kab. Sambas, Prov. Kalbar, dimana terdapat mercusuar setinggi 43 meter di kawasan hutan lindung lereng Gunung Datu sebagai penanda batas kepemilikan wilayah RI.

_All Photos Uji Kelaikan KN Tanjung Datu 1101 Bakamla by (Istimewa & TNI AL)_

_Sumber : TNI AL_


Indonesian Navy doing sea trial for KN Tanjung Datu, a large patrol ship for Indonesian Coast Guard

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Sea trial of the Indonesian Coast Guard new 110 meters OPV KN Tanjung Datu (1101).

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Flight test training, Eurocopter AS565 Panther

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## initial_d_mk2

madokafc said:


> View attachment 444384
> View attachment 444385
> View attachment 444386


Itu yg paling bawah fotonya indonesian leo kan ya, tumben ga di blur


----------



## GraveDigger388

initial_d_mk2 said:


> Itu yg paling bawah fotonya indonesian leo kan ya, tumben ga di blur


Dari watermark nya kayaknya bukan dia sendiri yang ambil...


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

New MPA for Navy aviation...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Naval Aviation newest CN235-220 MPA.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Diponegoro 406th Infantry Battalion.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

Looks like the two Indonesian Navy KCR-60 KRI Sampari-628 and KRI Tombak-629 are now equipped with what looks like a AK-630 CIWS (green cover) on the stern.







Video: 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1346088728832800

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

*RI-manufactured bomb detonation test successful*


Wahyoe Boediwardhana
The Jakarta Post

Surabaya, East Java | Mon, December 18, 2017 | 10:21 am



All set: Air Commander Samsul Rizal (left), the commander of Iswahjudi Air Force Base in Madiun, East Java, accompanied by weapon manufacturer Sari Bahari president director Ricky Hendrik Egam (second right), looks at a P-250 Live bomb ahead of a bomb test at the Air Force Base on Dec.15. (JP/Wahyoe Boediwardhana)



A Sukhoi fighter jet belonging to the Indonesian Air Force has successful tested locally manufactured P-250 Live bombs.

Four bombs weighing 250 kilograms each were successfully dropped on targeted points at the Pandanwangi air weapon range (AWR) in Lumajang regency, East Java, on Friday.

It is hoped the successful testing of bombs jointly developed by the Air Force’s research and development agency (Dislitbang) and weapon manufacturer Sari Bahari will make Indonesia more independent in supplying its strategic primary weaponry defense system (Alutsista).

“The bombs are produced purely by the nation’s children. This achievement can be used to fulfil the weaponry system needs for Sukhoi aircraft owned by the Air Force,” said Air Commander Samsul Rizal, the commander of Iswahjudi Air Force Base in Madiun, East Java, to journalists in Magetan.

Two Sukhoi 30MK aircraft flew in three drives and in each drive, each aircraft carried two bombs weighing 0.25 tons each.

Sari Bahari president director Ricky Hendrik Egam said the P-250 bombs had been integrated with Sukhoi’s computerized system so that when they were dropped from a height level of 2,000 meters, they would fall precisely on the targeted points.

“The bombs fell on their targets with excellent trajectory and accuracy. All bombs exploded inside the circular error probable (CEP). One bomb even fell on the bullseye,” he said, adding that the locally manufactured Sukhoi bombs were of high quality.

Ricky said Sari Bahari could produce around 250-300 units of P-250 Live bombs per month. (ebf)




Getting prepared: A technician at Iswahjudi Air Force Base in Madiun, East Java, checks a P-250 Live bomb ahead of a bomb test at the Air Force Base on Dec.15. (JP/Wahyoe Boediwardhana)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/12/18/ri-manufactured-bomb-detonation-test-successful.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Aviation new AS555 (Twin Engine) Fennec light attack helicopter during flight test.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Bugs

mandala said:


> Looks like the two Indonesian Navy KCR-60 KRI Sampari-628 and KRI Tombak-629 are now equipped with what looks like a AK-630 CIWS (green cover) on the stern.
> 
> View attachment 444983
> 
> 
> Video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1346088728832800



Jadi? Rudalnye tarok dimane? And what about the fore? What cannon is installed?



pr1v4t33r said:


> A Dutch military Christmas card used during the Indonesian decolonisation war (1945-1949).



Dimata wong londo warne kulit kite kaye anjing. Mas pr1v4t33r jangan posting kayak ginian ah. Bikin londo nostalgia aja.

HAPPY NEW YEAR 2018 Everyone !!


----------



## Nike

army engineering corps, doing big part to development of roads systems in Papua

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Var Dracon

Look at these beauty. Just look.



















I wonder if these weapon ever made it to American weapon maniacs

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

Var Dracon said:


> Look at these beauty. Just look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 445120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if these weapon ever made it to American weapon maniacs



Most are license from tanfoglio and baretta system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Var Dracon said:


> Look at these beauty. Just look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 445120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madokafc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most are license from tanfoglio and baretta system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if these weapon ever made it to American weapon maniacs
Click to expand...




madokafc said:


> Most are license from tanfoglio and baretta system


Than more reason for Indonesian Army and Police to adopt them they will be of best quality

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

madokafc said:


> Most are license from tanfoglio and baretta system



Elaborate please, which one is license produced and what is their original name.
Komodo Armament pistols, on the other hand, is license-produced Tanfoglio pistols. But the license has been expired a few years back, and it seems that they are trying to produce their own design.


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Svantana

Star Bugs said:


> Jadi? Rudalnye tarok dimane? And what about the fore? What cannon is installed?
> 
> 
> 
> Dimata wong londo warne kulit kite kaye anjing. Mas pr1v4t33r jangan posting kayak ginian ah. Bikin londo nostalgia aja.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR 2018 Everyone !!













repost from supermarine kaskus

Seems they swap RHIB position from back to the center for AK 630

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIM.Inc

Zarvan said:


> Than more reason for Indonesian Army and Police to adopt them they will be of best quality


I don't think so. because the price is competitive with HK variant. 
they will choose HK variant without any doubt.
but, there is a *rumor* that their products are used by few indonesian shooter organization member (*PERBAKIN*)
especially, those who have a lot of money and hobbyist.
*Fratelli* *Tanfoglio* *S*.*N*.*C*. (italian version) is currently used extensively in sports competitions and for personal defense in Perbakin. before it changed its name to *komodo* armament, their company is known as *Tanfoglio indonesia*, branch of *Tanfoglio *italy.


----------



## Zarvan

SIM.Inc said:


> I don't think so. because the price is competitive with HK variant.
> they will choose HK variant without any doubt.
> but, there is a *rumor* that their products are used by few indonesian shooter organization member (*PERBAKIN*)
> especially, those who have a lot of money and hobbyist.
> *Fratelli* *Tanfoglio* *S*.*N*.*C*. (italian version) is currently used extensively in sports competitions and for personal defense in Perbakin. before it changed its name to *komodo* armament, their company is known as *Tanfoglio indonesia*, branch of *Tanfoglio *italy.


HK has stopped selling weapons to non NATO countries and if you are getting local on same quality than risky to go for foreign stuff


----------



## SIM.Inc

Var Dracon said:


> Elaborate please, which one is license produced and what is their original name.
> Komodo Armament pistols, on the other hand, is license-produced Tanfoglio pistols. But the license has been expired a few years back, and it seems that they are trying to produce their own design.


http://poskotanews.com/2016/08/22/rugi-rp-44-miliar-kemenhub-lapor-polisi/

dari website komodo armament di ketahui presiden direktur adalah Dananjaya A Trihardjo, yang juga merupakan Direktur Utama PT. Jaya Tri Ismaya di mana di ketahui sebelumnya pernah bermasalah dengan prihal jual beli senjata yang mengakibatkan pemerintah dalah jhal ini KEMENHUB (KPLP) mengalami kerugian senilai Rp.44 milliar lebih.

pengusaha-pengusaha nakal banyak di jumpai di indonesia. mereka bekerja sama dengan perusahaan luar sebagai sales dan mitra distributor. tetapi mereka seringkali menyalahgunakan posisinya dan melakukan penipuan. kasus yang terjadi hingga menimbulkan kerugian bukan hanya satu dua saja. TNI dan polri juga pernah mengalami hal serupa. dari pengadaan senjata hingga peralatan optik,UAV dan perangkat elektronik.


----------



## SIM.Inc

Zarvan said:


> HK has stopped selling weapons to non NATO countries and if you are getting local on same quality than risky to go for foreign stuff


for your information, those rifle only used in small number for special force unit only.  no problem. just looking for another seller

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Bugs

madokafc said:


> army engineering corps, doing big part to development of roads systems in Papua
> 
> View attachment 445057
> View attachment 445058
> View attachment 445059
> View attachment 445060
> View attachment 445061



Amazing job. They're far more useful to the country than 10.000 politicians. So proud of them.



Svantana said:


> repost from supermarine kaskus
> 
> Seems they swap RHIB position from back to the center for AK 630



Aahh... okay. Got it. And I see the main gun too.


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia inducts 28 m patrol vessel, two 18 m boats

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has received another 28 m patrol vessel from Indonesian shipbuilder PT Tesco Indomaritim.






The boat, which has been named KAL _Pulau Siantan_ with pennant number II-4-52, was received on 27 December and inducted on the same day. Also handed over at the same occasion were two 18 m ‘KMC Komando’ boats. All three have been inducted as non-commissioned vessels.

According to the TNI-AL, _Pulau Siantan_ will be deployed for limited patrols to ensure the security of waters surrounding the Surabaya naval base, while the KMC Komando boats will be deployed to the regional naval outposts of Kupang and Tarempa respectively for personnel transportation duties.

_http://www.janes.com/article/76676/indonesia-inducts-28-m-patrol-vessel-two-18-m-boats_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Aviation new Fennec light attack helicopter equipped with the WESCAM MX-10 EO/IR.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MarveL

Saturday night fever....


----------



## NKRI

MarveL said:


> Saturday night fever....


----------



## Nike

*CONTRACTS*

*AIR FORCE*

Raytheon Missile Co., Tucson, Arizona, has been awarded a $634,204,347 fixed-price-incentive-firm-target contract for Advanced Medium-Range Air-to-Air Missile (AMRAAM) production Lot 31. The contract is for the production of the AMRAAM missile and other AMRAAM system items. The AMRAAM system includes the missile, spares and telemetry kits. Work will be performed at Tucson, Arizona, with an expected completion date of Jan. 31, 2020. This contract involves foreign military sales (FMS) to Japan, Korea, Morocco, Poland, Indonesia, Romania, Spain, Turkey, Bahrain and Qatar. Fiscal 2017 production funds in the amount of $409,939,707; fiscal 2017 research and development funds in the amount of $2,955,178; and fiscal operations and maintenance funds of $1,744,172 are being obligated at the time of award, all remaining funding ($219,565,290) is from FMS sources. Air Force Life Cycle Management Center, Eglin Air Force Base, Florida, is the contracting activity (FA8675-18-C-0003).

Raytheon Missile Co., Tucson, Arizona, has been awarded a $25,766,768 firm-fixed-price modification to a previously awarded contract (FA8675-15-C-0022) for special tooling and test equipment, for the Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air Missile Lots 28-30 production. Work will be performed in Tucson, Arizona, with an expected completion date of Dec. 31, 2020. This contract involves foreign military sales to Norway, Japan, Korea, Morocco, Australia, the United Kingdom, Poland, Indonesia, Romania, Spain, Turkey and Qatar. Fiscal 2017 production funds in the amount of $16,691,712 are being obligated at the time of award, and the remaining $9,075,056 is from foreign military sales sources. Air Force Life Cycle Management Center, Eglin Air Force Base, Florida, is the contracting activity.

Northrop Grumman, Rolling Meadows, Illinois, has been awarded a $15,928,974 firm-fixed-price contract for large aircraft infrared countermeasures. Work will be performed in Rolling Meadows, Illinois, with an estimated completion date of April 1, 2024. This contract involves 100 percent foreign military sales (FMS) and was a sole-source acquisition. FMS funds in the amount of $15,928,974 were obligated at the time of the award. The 645th Aeronautical Systems Group, Wright-Patterson Air Force Base, Ohio, is the contracting activity (FA8620-18-C-4000).

L3 Technologies Inc., Binghamton, New York, has been awarded a $15,480,000 modification (P00210) to a previously awarded contract (FA8621-09-C-6250) for B-2 training systems. The contract modification is for a 12-month extension and option for defensive management system-modernization phase II. Work will be performed in Binghamton, New York; and at Whiteman Air Force Base, Missouri, with an expected completion date of Dec. 31, 2018. Fiscal 2018 operations and maintenance funds are being obligated at the time of award. Air Force Life Cycle Management Center, Wright-Patterson Air Force Base, Ohio, is the contracting activity.

L-3 Technologies, Greenville, Texas, has been awarded a $9,575,188 firm-fixed-price, cost-plus-fixed-fee and cost-reimbursable contract action for management services. Work will be performed in Greenville, Texas, with an estimated completion date of Dec. 31, 2018. This contract involves 100 percent foreign military sales (FMS) and was a sole-source acquisition. FMS funds in the amount of $9,575,188 were obligated at the time of the award. The 645th Aeronautical Systems Group, Wright-Patterson Air Force Base, Ohio, is the contracting activity (FA8620-18-F-4816).

*ARMY*

General Electric Co. GE-Aviation, Cincinnati, Ohio, has been awarded a $380,000,000 firm-fixed-price contract to provide technical, engineering, logistical services and supplies to support Corpus Christi Army Depot overhaul, recapitalization, conversion, and repair activities for the T700 turbine engine, modules, and identified components. Bids were solicited via the Internet with one received. Work locations and funding will be determined with each order, with an estimated completion date of Dec. 31, 2022. U.S. Army Contracting Command, Redstone Arsenal, Alabama, is the contracting activity (W58RGZ-18-D-0023).

Environmental Chemical Corp., Burlingame, California, has been awarded a $174,364,732 firm-fixed-price contract for Northern California wildfire debris clean up. Eight bids were solicited with five bids received. Work locations and funding will be determined with each order, with an estimated completion date of March 27, 2018. U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, Sacramento, California, is the contracting activity (W91238-18-D-0002).

Longbow LLC, Orlando, Florida, was awarded a $103,056,024 firm-fixed-price, foreign military sales (United Kingdom) contract for Fire Control Radar Mast Mounted Assembly Refurbishment program for the United Kingdom in support of the International Apache Attack Helicopter Project Office at Redstone Arsenal, Alabama. One bid was solicited with one bid received. Work will be performed in Orlando, Florida, with an estimated completion date of July 31, 2023. Fiscal 2010 foreign military sales funds in the amount of $45,931,284 were obligated at the time of the award. U.S. Army Contracting Command, Rock Island, Illinois, is the contracting activity (W52P1J-18-C-0010).

Composite Engineering Inc., Roseville, California, was awarded a $93,000,000 firm-fixed-price contract to procure Advanced Subscale Aerial Platform systems, an unmanned target aircraft with launchers and associated ground equipment and spares. Bids were solicited via the Internet with one received. Work locations and funding will be determined with each order, with an estimated completion date of Dec. 17, 2022. U.S. Army Contracting Command, Orlando, Florida, is the contracting activity (W900KK-18-D-0010).

CERES Environmental Services, Brooklyn Park, Minnesota, was awarded a $26,501,627 firm-fixed-price contract for Northern California wildfire debris clean up. Eight bids were solicited with four bids received. Work locations and funding will be determined with each order, with an estimated completion date of March 27, 2018. U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, Sacramento, California, is the contracting activity (W91238-18-D-0003).

Jacobs/EwingCole JV, Arlington, Virginia, was awarded an $11,759,073 firm-fixed-price contract for design services for an engineering center and parking structure, at the U.S. Military Academy, West Point, New York. One bid was solicited with one bid received. Work will be performed in Pasadena, California, with an estimated completion date of Oct. 15, 2022. Fiscal 2017 operations and maintenance (Army) funds in the amount of $11,759,073 were obligated at the time of the award. U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, New York, New York, is the contracting activity (W912DS-18-F-0016).

URS Federal Services Inc., Germantown, Maryland, was awarded an $8,484,849 modification (P00100) to contract W58RGZ-16-C-0001 for reset of aircraft to fully mission capable condition, aircraft modifications under maintenance work orders, and support of combat aviation brigades and various units. Work will be performed in Fort Campbell, Kentucky, with an estimated completion date of June 29, 2019. Fiscal 2016, 2017 and 2018 operations and maintenance (Army); and other procurement (Army) funds in the combined amount of $8,484,849 were obligated at the time of the award. U.S. Army Contracting Command, Redstone Arsenal, Alabama, is the contracting activity.

*NAVY*

Northrop Grumman Systems Corp., San Diego, California, is being awarded $255,309,325 for fixed-price-incentive modification P00003 to a previously awarded advanced acquisition contract (N00019-17-C-0018) for the Lot 3 low-rate initial production of three MQ-4C Triton unmanned aircraft, trade studies and tooling in support of the Persistent Maritime Unmanned Aircraft Systems Program Office. Work will be performed in San Diego, California (30.4 percent); Baltimore, Maryland (13.5 percent); Red Oak, Texas (13.4 percent); Palmdale, California (10.5 percent); Salt Lake City, Utah (6.1 percent); Bridgeport, West Virginia (5.3 percent); Moss Point, Mississippi (4.2 percent); Indianapolis, Indiana (3.9 percent); Newton, North Dakota (1percent); Quebec, Canada (.9 percent); and various locations within the continental U.S. (10.8 percent), and is expected to be completed in December 2021. Fiscal 2018 aircraft procurement (Navy) funds in the amount of $255,309,325 will be obligated at time of award, none of which will expire at the end of the current fiscal year. The Naval Air Systems Command, Patuxent River, Maryland, is the contracting activity.

The Boeing Co., Jacksonville, Florida, is being awarded $148,548,978for modification P00027 to a previously awarded firm-fixed-price, indefinite-delivery/indefinite-quantity contract (N00019-14-D-0001) to exercise an option for depot level maintenance support and sustainment for the F/A-18 A/B/C/D aircraft. This includes the performance of high flight hour (HFH) inspections, HFH recurring inspections, additional inspections, modifications and liaison engineering, and F/A-18E/F/G modifications and inspections required to correct deficiencies to achieve current design life limits. Work will be performed in Jacksonville, Florida, and is expected to be completed in December 2018. No funds will be obligated at time of award; funds will be obligated on individual task orders as they are issued. The Naval Air Systems Command, Patuxent River, Maryland, is the contracting activity.

Raytheon Co., Integrated Defense Systems, San Diego, California, is being awarded a $87,729,156 cost-plus-incentive-fee contract modification to a previously awarded contract (N00024-14-C-5128) for an additional ceiling increase and an 18 month extension to calendar year 2019 and 2020 for continued platform systems engineering agent support of the Ship Self Defense System MK 2. Work will be performed in San Diego, California (94 percent); Washington, District of Columbia (2 percent); Portsmouth, Rhode Island (2 percent); and Tucson, Arizona (2 percent), and is expected to be completed by June 2020. Fiscal 2017 research, development, test, and evaluation (Navy); fiscal 2016 other procurement (Navy); and fiscal 2015 shipbuilding and conversion (Navy) funding in the amount of 2,858,684 will be obligated at time of award and will not expire at the end of the current fiscal year. The Naval Sea Systems Command, Washington, District of Columbia, is the contracting activity.

RQ Construction LLC, Carlsbad, California, is being awarded a $70,474,000 firm-fixed-price contract for construction of a Marine battalion complex and combat services support facility at Marine Corps Base, Camp Lejeune. The work to be performed provides for the construction of a Marine battalion complex to include, a Marine battalion headquarters and battalion supply; company headquarters and team facilities; company storage buildings; battalion aide station modifications; gate canopy and visitors center; operations buildings; with miscellaneous supporting structures, utilities, parking, roadways, and site work. A combat service support facility to include, a combat service support building, warehouse, communication buildings; ancillary building; with miscellaneous supporting structures, utilities, parking, roadways, and site work. The contract also contains five unexercised options and 12 unexercised planned modifications, which if exercised would increase cumulative contract value to $85,776,383. Work will be performed in Jacksonville, North Carolina, and is expected to be completed by January 2020. Fiscal 2016 military construction,(defense-wide) contractfunds in the amount of $70,474,000 are obligated on this award, of which $1,229,896 will expire at the end of the current fiscal year. This contract was competitively procured via the Navy Electronic Commerce Online website, with five proposals received. The Naval Facilities Engineering Command, Mid-Atlantic, Norfolk, Virginia, is the contracting activity (N40085-18-C-0614).

MN & DPI JV LLC, Honolulu, Hawaii, is being awarded a maximum amount $40,000,000 indefinite-delivery/indefinite-quantity architect-engineering contract for architect-engineer (AE) services for various structural and waterfront projects and other projects primarily under the cognizance of Naval Facilities Engineering Command (NAVFAC) Pacific area of responsibility (AOR). The work to be performed provides for AE services for construction/repair/alteration of bridges and waterfront facilities such as piers and wharves; and buildings such as bachelor enlisted quarters, consolidated club (officer/enlisted), fire station, fitness center, dining facility, auditorium/theater, exchange/retail store, school, headquarters building, administration building, aircraft hangar, maintenance shop, distribution warehouse, and armory; in tropical environments similar to Hawaii and Guam. Work will be performed at various Navy and Marine Corps facilities; and other government facilities within the NAVFAC Pacific AOR including but not limited to Guam (60 percent); and Hawaii (40 percent). The term of this contract is not to exceed 60 months with an expected completion date of December 2022. Fiscal 2017 military construction (planning and design) contract funds in the amount of $10,000 are obligated on this award and will not expire at the end of the current fiscal year. No task orders are being awarded at this time. Future task orders will be primarily funded by military construction funding. This contract was competitively procured via the Navy Electronic Commerce Online website, with three proposals received. The Naval Facilities Engineering Command, Pacific, Joint Base Pearl Harbor-Hickam, Hawaii, is the contracting activity (N62742-18-D-0001).

BAE Systems Technology Solutions & Services, Rockville, Maryland, is being awarded $26,740,679 for modification P00023 to a previously awarded cost-plus-fixed-fee contract (N00421-15-C-0008) to exercise an option for engineering and technical services in support of the Naval Air Warfare Center Aircraft Division's Ship and Air Integration Warfare Division (AD-4.11.3). Services to be provided include integrating communications and information systems radio communications into Navy ships. Work will be performed at St. Inigoes, Maryland, and is expected to be completed in October 2023. Fiscal 2018 working capital funds (Navy) in the amount of $4,800,000 are being obligated on this award, none of which will expire at the end of the current fiscal year. The Naval Air Systems Command, Patuxent River, Maryland, is the contracting activity.

Lockheed Martin Corp., Rotary and Mission Systems, Moorestown, New Jersey, is being awarded a $20,584,342 cost-plus-fixed fee, firm-fixed-price letter contract for AEGIS weapon system (AWS) integrated logistics support and sustainment services for advanced capability build 16/technical insertion 12 hybrid (ACB 16/TI12H) and legacy baselines and Baseline 9 lowest replaceable unit spares. The contract will provide for logistics and sustainment support for the in-service AEGIS ship fleet in order to prevent delays in the delivery of the AWS upgrades and schedule and operational impacts to the effected ship availabilities. This contract includes options which, if exercised, would bring the cumulative value to $27,052,723. Work will be performed in Moorestown, New Jersey, and is expected to be completed by December 2018. Fiscal 2018 operations and maintenance (Navy) funds in the amount of $2,760,869; fiscal 2013 shipbuilding and conversion (Navy) funds in the amount of $1,737,909; fiscal 2016 shipbuilding and conversion (Navy) funds in the amount of $640,451; and fiscal 2014 shipbuilding and conversion (Navy) funds in the amount of $300,000 will be obligated at contract award. No contract funds will expire at the end of the current fiscal year. This contract was not competitively procured. This contract was procured under the authority of 10 U.S. Code 2304 (c)(1) - only one responsible source and no other supplies or services will satisfy agency requirements.The Naval Sea Systems Command, Washington, District of Columbia, is the contracting activity (N00024-18-C-5109).

The Boeing Co., St. Louis, Missouri, is being awarded $19,109,372 for modification 05 to previously issued firm-fixed-price delivery order 0011 placed against basic ordering agreement N00019-16-G-0001 for the F/A-18E/F and EA-18G aircraft automated maintenance environment (AME) in support of the Navy and the government of Australia. The AME is a suite of integrated software applications which provides unique automated maintenance management information and technical data via interactive electronic technical manuals (paper and digital) to optimize the maintenance of F/A-18 and E/A-18G aircraft. Work will be performed in St. Louis, Missouri, and is expected to be completed in December 2018. Fiscal 2018 aircraft procurement (Navy); and foreign military sales funds in the amount of $19,109,372 will be obligated at time of award, none of which will expire at the end of the fiscal year. This contract combines purchases for the Navy ($16,850,104; 88 percent); and the government of Australia ($2,259,268; 12 percent), under the Foreign Military Sales program. The Naval Air Systems Command, Patuxent River, Maryland, is the contracting activity.

*DEFENSE FINANCE AND ACCOUNTING SERVICE*

Ernst & Young LLP, Washington District of Columbia, has been awarded a maximum $13,235,227 modification number P00020 to exercise option year 1 to previously awarded labor hour contract number GS-23F-8152H; HQ0423-16-F-0061 for financial statement audit services of the Defense Logistics Agency fiscal 2018. The modification brings the total cumulative face value of the contract to $32,200,838 from $18,965,611. Work will be performed in Washington District of Columbia, with an expected completion date of Dec. 31, 2018. Fiscal 2018 working capital funds in the amount of $13,235,227 will be obligated at time of award for the option period. Defense Finance and Accounting Service, Contract Services Directorate, Columbus, Ohio, is the contracting activity.

https://www.publicnow.com/view/CE74...A5681A37666?2017-12-28-23:00:12+00:00-xxx5889

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Based from local news reported that apparently Indonesia had ordered in 2015 up to 150 Leopard 2 MBTs. Delivery scheduled in 2018. The previous Leopard 2 contract was signed in December 2012.

*TNI Diperkuat 8 Heli Apache dan 150 Tank Leopard di 2018*

Reni Lestari , Okezone Jum'at 29 Desember 2017, 19:10 WIB





Heli Apache. (Foto: Military Today)

JAKARTA - Kepala Pusat Komunikasi (Kapuskom) Publik Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) Brigjen TNI Totok Sugiharto mengatakan, sejumlah alat utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista) yang sudah dipesan akan tiba di Tanah Air pada 2018 dan langsung bisa memperkuat TNI.

Totok menerangkan, lima unit helikopter serang AH-64E Apache dari Amerika Serikat (AS) akan tiba di Indonesia Maret 2018, setelah diawali dengan pengiriman tiga unit lainnya pada 18 Desember 2017.

"Minggu lalu sudah datang tiga unit, berikutnya 2018 akan datang lima unit, total delapan unit. Jadi tahun depan _full_," kata Totok di acara catatan akhir tahun Kemhan di kawasan Menteng, Jakarta Pusat, Jumat (29/12/2017).

*Selanjutnya, akan datang pula 100 tank kelas berat leopard buatan Jerman, setelah sebelumnya pada 2015 Kemhan melakukan pengadaan 50 unit. Sebanyak 150 tank leoprad tersebut dipesan pada 2015.

"Tank leopard juga datang semua lengkap. Tank-tank pesanan tahun 2015 akan dalam tiga tahun ini akan tiba di 2018," lanjut dia.*

https://news.okezone.com/read/2017/...at-8-heli-apache-dan-150-tank-leopard-di-2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mejikuhibiu

2r


mandala said:


> Based from local news reported that apparently Indonesia had ordered in 2015 up to 150 Leopard 2 MBTs. Delivery scheduled in 2018. The previous Leopard 2 contract was signed in December 2012.
> 
> *TNI Diperkuat 8 Heli Apache dan 150 Tank Leopard di 2018*
> 
> Reni Lestari , Okezone Jum'at 29 Desember 2017, 19:10 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heli Apache. (Foto: Military Today)
> 
> JAKARTA - Kepala Pusat Komunikasi (Kapuskom) Publik Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) Brigjen TNI Totok Sugiharto mengatakan, sejumlah alat utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista) yang sudah dipesan akan tiba di Tanah Air pada 2018 dan langsung bisa memperkuat TNI.
> 
> Totok menerangkan, lima unit helikopter serang AH-64E Apache dari Amerika Serikat (AS) akan tiba di Indonesia Maret 2018, setelah diawali dengan pengiriman tiga unit lainnya pada 18 Desember 2017.
> 
> "Minggu lalu sudah datang tiga unit, berikutnya 2018 akan datang lima unit, total delapan unit. Jadi tahun depan _full_," kata Totok di acara catatan akhir tahun Kemhan di kawasan Menteng, Jakarta Pusat, Jumat (29/12/2017).
> 
> *Selanjutnya, akan datang pula 100 tank kelas berat leopard buatan Jerman, setelah sebelumnya pada 2015 Kemhan melakukan pengadaan 50 unit. Sebanyak 150 tank leoprad tersebut dipesan pada 2015.
> 
> "Tank leopard juga datang semua lengkap. Tank-tank pesanan tahun 2015 akan dalam tiga tahun ini akan tiba di 2018," lanjut dia.*
> 
> https://news.okezone.com/read/2017/...at-8-heli-apache-dan-150-tank-leopard-di-2018


2Ri or 2a6


----------



## Nike

*AU programkan Skadron F-16 di Ambon*
Jumat, 29 Desember 2017 18:26 WIB

Pewarta: Alex Sariwating





Dokumen - Latihan pesawat tempur TNI AU (antarafoto)

Ambon, 29/12 (Antaranews Maluku) - Mabes TNI-AU memprogramkan membangun skadron Udara F-16 di Ambon, Provinsi Maluku, pada tahun anggaran 2018.

Danlanud Pattimura Kolonel Pnb Antariksa Anondo saat dikonfirmasi, Jumat, mengatakan keberadaan skadron strategis dalam rangka mendukung terselenggaranya tugas operasi udara yang dilaksanakan TNI-AU.

Apalagi, kata Antariksa, Maluku terdiri dari 11 kabupaten/kota dengan 1.340 buah pulau.

Begitu pula dengan 92,4 persen dari wilayah Maluku seluas 712.479,69 Km2 adalah laut.

Strategisnya karena pembangunan skadron Udara F-16 di Lanud Pattimura sebagai salah satu upaya untuk pengamanan mengingat batas wilayah berdekatan dengan wilayah selatan dekat yang secara geografis dekat Austalia.

"Kami saat ini melakukan tahapan survei maupun kesiapan lainnya untuk membangun skadron sebagai unsur operasional yang diprogramkan berkapasitas 12 pesawat tempur F-16," ujar Antariksa.

Disinggung pemeliharaan pesawat tempur F-16, dia menjelaskan di Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan yang memiliki fasilitas tersebut.

"Pemeliharaan tingkat ringan bisa ditangani di Ambon bila telah dioperasikan," tandas Antariksa.

TNI- AU saat ini memiliki dua skadron udara yang mengawaki pesawat F-16, yakni skadron udara di Lanud Iswahjudi, Madiun, dan Skadron Udara Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin, Pekanbaru.
Editor: John Nikita

COPYRIGHT © 2017 ANTARA News Ambon, Maluku

https://ambon.antaranews.com/berita/42597/au-programkan-skadron-f-16-di-ambon

Indonesia Air Force to build another F 16 skuadron in Maluku

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d_mk2

madokafc said:


> Indonesia Air Force to build another F 16 skuadron in Maluku


Why not eltari instead, and are they gonna put F-16c in there or purchase brand new viper for the base


----------



## Svantana

Repowering cadilac cage commando scout vehicle by pt wirajayadi bahari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Elite squad gets 600 more policemen to combat increased terror threats*
WAHYUDI SOERIAATMADJA, INDONESIA CORRESPONDENT, IN JAKARTA
Dec 30, 2017 06:00 am

3 Shares
Indonesia is beefing up its elite Detachment 88 unit in the light of increased threats from local and international terror networks, national police chief Tito Karnavian said yesterday.

There will be an additional 600 policemen assigned to the squad, bringing the total headcount to 1,300.

"We now have ISIS (Islamic State in Iraq and Syria), not only Al-Qaeda elements. We are also seeing those who, through the Internet, got self-radicalised, learnt how to make bombs and made attack plans," said General Tito.

"Therefore, Detachment 88 must be beefed up."

Gen Tito, who was involved in various high-profile terrorist raids when he was a field officer with Detachment 88, said "silent operations" must be stepped up, meaning more pre-emptive strikes are needed.


This, in turn, requires higher detection capability, he added.




WORLD
*China denies illicitly selling oil to N. Korea*
Dec 30, 2017
Tasks within Detachment 88 are divided into various operations: arrests and raids, investigation and cross-examination, interrogation, wiretapping and evidence handling.

The elite unit has won praise for the many raids it has made on militant networks in Indonesia, foiling attacks and arresting terrorist suspects.

This year, it arrested 154 and killed 16 suspected terrorists during its raids, with 14 officers injured and four killed.

This compares with 150 arrests last year that disrupted terror plots, including the planned launch of rocket attacks on Singapore's Marina Bay Sands from Batam Island.

Gen Tito also unveiled plans to send more police officers for overseas studies, saying he was inspired by the late Singapore prime minister Lee Kuan Yew in his bold move in preventing corruption.

The Indonesian police force has, for the first time, received an allocation of 120 scholarship positions from the Finance Ministry to send its personnel abroad. This will mean a record number of officers studying overseas in the coming years.

"We want to have big waves of new faces and a less corrupt culture," said Gen Tito.


"When they return to Indonesia, they will have their own community who think the same way and who will be the agents of change. We want to replicate the Singapore concept. This is what Singapore did."

He noted that when young policemen are sent to the United States, Britain and other countries with a less corrupt culture, they will be shaped accordingly.

The plan is to send 100 of the 300 fresh graduates from the police academy, as well as scores of other early-career policemen, overseas, said Gen Tito.

http://www.tnp.sg/news/singapore/indonesia-strengthens-anti-terror-unit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Var Dracon said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram




Mmm, udah ada penggantinya kah

*29 Desember 2017*



Simulator Integrated Combat Management System (photo : TNI AL)

Jakarta -- Komando Latihan (Kolat) Koarmabar melaksanakan uji fungsi Integrated Combat Management System (ICMS) yang disaksikan oleh Irum Itjen TNI Marsekal Pertama TNI Sri Pulung di Puslat Kaprang Gedung Bambang Soesilo Kolat Koarmabar, Jakarta Pusat, Kamis (28/12).

Dalam kegiatan tersebut Irum Itjen TNI Marsekal Pertama TNI Sri Pulung didampingi Irarmabar Kolonel Laut (P) Hargianto, S.E., M.M., Irut Intel Itjen TNI Kolonel INF Fauzi, dan para Komandan Satuan jajaran Koarmabar.

Irum Itjen TNI dalam kesempatan tersebut menyaksikan pengoperasian dua simulator yakni Vehicular And Gunnery Trainer berupa simulator rantis yang dilengkapi senjata M240 Kaliber 7,62 mm dan Boat Crew And Gunnery Trainer berupa simulator combat boat yang dilengkapi 4 senjata perorangan masing-masing senjata M2 Kaliber 12,7 mm dan M240 Kaliber 7,62 mm.

Vehicular And Gunnery Trainer merupakan sistem pelatihan yang cukup intensif karena menempatkan para peserta seperti pada kondisi yang sebenarnya sehingga dapat berlatih secara efektif dalam berbagai penugasan diantaranya penjinakan bom, penembakan di atas kendaraan yang bergerak dan penembakan tanpa kendaraan. Simulator ini bermanfaat untuk menyiapkan para prajurit baik perorangan maupun tim dalam menghadapi medan tugas tempur yang sesungguhnya, meningkatkan keterampilan dan kemampuan prajurit dalam menembak. 

Boat Crew And Naval Gunnery Trainer merupakan sistem pelatihan yang menempatkan para prajurit yang bertugas di kapal seperti berada pada kondisi yang sebenarnya sehingga dapat berlatih secara efektif dalam menghadapi penugasan dan ancaman yang mungkin dihadapi di laut. Simulator ini berfungsi untuk meningkatkan keterampilan dan kemampuan prajurit penembak dalam kondisi gerak seolah-olah sedang berada di atas boat. Simulator ini juga dilengkapi radar dan alat komunikasi serta dapat disimulasikan kondisi siang dan malam.
( TNI AL)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

MarveL said:


> Saturday night fever....



Bianca...looks cute, but she's a loud woman


----------



## Var Dracon

Multifunction amphibious truck (Hino chassis) - Swipe for more image 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

madokafc said:


> *AU programkan Skadron F-16 di Ambon*
> Jumat, 29 Desember 2017 18:26 WIB
> 
> Pewarta: Alex Sariwating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dokumen - Latihan pesawat tempur TNI AU (antarafoto)
> 
> Ambon, 29/12 (Antaranews Maluku) - Mabes TNI-AU memprogramkan membangun skadron Udara F-16 di Ambon, Provinsi Maluku, pada tahun anggaran 2018.
> 
> Danlanud Pattimura Kolonel Pnb Antariksa Anondo saat dikonfirmasi, Jumat, mengatakan keberadaan skadron strategis dalam rangka mendukung terselenggaranya tugas operasi udara yang dilaksanakan TNI-AU.
> 
> Apalagi, kata Antariksa, Maluku terdiri dari 11 kabupaten/kota dengan 1.340 buah pulau.
> 
> Begitu pula dengan 92,4 persen dari wilayah Maluku seluas 712.479,69 Km2 adalah laut.
> 
> Strategisnya karena pembangunan skadron Udara F-16 di Lanud Pattimura sebagai salah satu upaya untuk pengamanan mengingat batas wilayah berdekatan dengan wilayah selatan dekat yang secara geografis dekat Austalia.
> 
> "Kami saat ini melakukan tahapan survei maupun kesiapan lainnya untuk membangun skadron sebagai unsur operasional yang diprogramkan berkapasitas 12 pesawat tempur F-16," ujar Antariksa.
> 
> Disinggung pemeliharaan pesawat tempur F-16, dia menjelaskan di Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan yang memiliki fasilitas tersebut.
> 
> "Pemeliharaan tingkat ringan bisa ditangani di Ambon bila telah dioperasikan," tandas Antariksa.
> 
> TNI- AU saat ini memiliki dua skadron udara yang mengawaki pesawat F-16, yakni skadron udara di Lanud Iswahjudi, Madiun, dan Skadron Udara Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin, Pekanbaru.
> Editor: John Nikita
> 
> COPYRIGHT © 2017 ANTARA News Ambon, Maluku
> 
> https://ambon.antaranews.com/berita/42597/au-programkan-skadron-f-16-di-ambon
> 
> Indonesia Air Force to build another F 16 skuadron in Maluku



To quote many "over statements" .. but actually no progress or realization is really not good for your health anf also this thread ....


----------



## striver44

UMNOPutra said:


> To quote many "over statements" .. but actually no progress or realization is really not good for your health anf also this thread ....


Mate....almost all of our intended purchase now materialize....leopards,f16,sukhoi's,apache,submarines,astros's,caesar's, etc.....what about your mig29 replacement?


----------



## barjo

UMNOPutra said:


> To quote many "over statements" .. but actually no progress or realization is really not good for your health anf also this thread ....


you need bunker procurement ASAP bro LOL


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> View attachment 445720
> View attachment 445721
> View attachment 445722
> View attachment 445723
> View attachment 445724


What is the total size of Indonesian Police Force ???


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> What is the total size of Indonesian Police Force ???



550.000 member

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> 550.000 member
> 
> View attachment 445749


For country of 25 crore that is small


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> For country of 25 crore that is small



Nah, thats quite large, my number is based on 2010 data. Compared that with China 1,6 million member, india 1,96 million member and Pakistan 0,36 million member.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

Zarvan said:


> For country of 25 crore that is small





madokafc said:


> Nah, thats quite large, my number is based on 2010 data. Compared that with China 1,6 million member, india 1,96 million member and Pakistan 0,36 million member.


just trying to help.. what mado try to say is that the ratio between no of police and peoples in indonesia is relatively high
indonesia has roughly 220 polices for every 100 thousands peoples
china has roughly 110 polices for every 100 thousands peoples
india has roughly 150 polices for every 100 thousands peoples
while pakistan has roughly 180 polices for every 100 thousands peoples

the the number it self is obviously small if one to compare directly.. i.e. china has roughly 3 times the number of police compare to indonesia. although this comparison has no meaning.. 

and of course one must keep in mind that based on the type of country, country size, population size, the law system, and political system that exist in it, the number of polices in a certain country can go from 50 to 1000 for every 100 thousands civilians. keep in mind also the data represented here is fractional... example monaco is a country of 40 thousand people with 500 police. so.... 500/40 thousand = 1250/100 thousand..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

kaka404 said:


> just trying to help.. what mado try to say is that the ratio between no of police and peoples in indonesia is relatively high
> indonesia has roughly 220 polices for every 100 thousands peoples
> china has roughly 110 polices for every 100 thousands peoples
> india has roughly 150 polices for every 100 thousands peoples
> while pakistan has roughly 180 polices for every 100 thousands peoples
> 
> the the number it self is obviously small if one to compare directly.. i.e. china has roughly 3 times the number of police compare to indonesia. although this comparison has no meaning..
> 
> and of course one must keep in mind that based on the type of country, country size, population size, the law system, and political system that exist in it, the number of polices in a certain country can go from 50 to 1000 for every 100 thousands civilians. keep in mind also the data represented here is fractional... example monaco is a country of 40 thousand people with 500 police. so.... 500/40 thousand = 1250/100 thousand..


220 is fine than

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1663634953658942

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

UMNOPutra said:


> Are you still to be a "Chaos and Unstable" society or Are you want to be a "Police State" like North Korea to "manage" your people ?....
> 
> Please not in the "stable and advanced society" ..... Too many "unprofessional police" in your environment will create more "burden" .. not "comfortability" to your people ...
> 
> It is useless if you have many police .. but your legal system and enforcement is still "weak, corrupt and not efective" ....



Say those to advanced society like US, france, UK, and other with high number of Police and paramilitary units


----------



## Bungaterakhir

udah tau troll. kenapa masih di ladenin ?? gezzzz..kadang gw kesal liat yang balas pesan dia. cuekin aja napa..susah amat !!


----------



## Nike

Bungaterakhir said:


> udah tau troll. kenapa masih di ladenin ?? gezzzz..kadang gw kesal liat yang balas pesan dia. cuekin aja napa..susah amat !!



Meh, kagak ngaruh didiemin


----------



## Var Dracon

Credit to Indomiliter and Ongen Bonaparte













__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=389107634862998

Reactions: Like Like:

5


----------



## mandala

Leopard 2RI MBT AMAP add-on armor of the Indonesian Army Kostrad 1st Cavalry Battalion during maintenance. Credit to Yonkav 1 Kostrad.
















https://www.instagram.com/yonkav1_kostrad/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Aviation new AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopter at the Indonesian Army Aviation (Penerbad) 11th Attack Squadron Base in Semarang Central Java.

Kamis, 04 Januari 2018 15:49 WIB

*[FOTO] Helikopter AH-64 Apache, Lengkapi Alutsista TNI AD*

Fotografer ANTARA











Prajurit Korps Penerbangan Angakatan Darat (Penerbad) berada di atas helikopter AH-64 Apache, di Markas Skadron 11/Serbu Penerbad Semarang, Jawa Tengah, Kamis (4/1). Sebanyak tiga helikopter AH-64 Apache telah berada di Skadron 11/Serbu Penerbad sejak pertengahan Desember 2017 untuk memperkuat armada tempur Penerbad dan akan menyusul lima helikopter sejenis lainnya yang dijadwalkan tiba pada tahun ini. ANTARA FOTO/R. Rekotomo

https://m.akurat.co/id-152077-read-foto-helikopter-ah64-apache-lengkapi-alutsista-tni-ad

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Aviation new AH-64E Aoache Guardian attack helicopter. Credit to Tribun News.











http://m.tribunnews.com/images/regional/view/1732509/heli-ah-64e-apache-buatan-amerika

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Commander of the Indonesian Army Aviation Corps (Puspenerbad) Major General Harto Karyawan sits in the cockpit of the AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopter wearing the ELBIT Apache Aviator Integrated Helmet. Credit to krjogja.











http://krjogja.com/web/news/read/54228/Danpuspenerbad_Cek_Apache_dan_Terbangkan_MI_35

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

@Aung Zaya @Nilgiri @DESERT FIGHTER @BDforever 

The Apache is such beauty and beast. 8 unit from 16 intended to make a full squadron in the Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army MISTRAL ATLAS (Advanced Twin Launcher Anti-air Strike). Credit to tni_indonesia_update.












https://www.instagram.com/tni_indonesia_update/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New PC-28 boat under construction at PT. PAL Shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Fennec light attack helicopters of the Indonesian Army Aviation 12th Assault Squadron in Waytuba Lampung.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Commander of the Indonesian Army Aviation Corps (Puspenerbad) sits in the gunner cockpit of the Mi-35P Hind attack helicopter. 






Mayjen TNI Besar Harto persiapan terbang bersama heli Mi-35P di Skadron 31/ Serbu sebelum melakukan penerbangan di Bandara Ahmad Yani Semarang, Kamis (4/1). Heli Mi-35P merupakan helikopter serang buatan Rusia hasil pengembangan dari helikopter militer sebelumnya, Mi-24. Mi-35P adalah versi ekspor dari helikopter Mil Mi-24P. Mi-35 merupakan helikopter tempur dan pengangkut buatan Uni Soviet. (TRIBUN JATENG/Hermawan Handaka)

http://www.tribunnews.com/images/regional/view/1732518/heli-ah-64e-apache-buatan-amerika#img

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

madokafc said:


> @Aung Zaya @Nilgiri @DESERT FIGHTER @BDforever
> 
> The Apache is such beauty and beast. 8 unit from 16 intended to make a full squadron in the Army.


congratz,, what is the price of Apache ?


----------



## kaka404

BDforever said:


> congratz,, what is the price of Apache ?


thr first 8 apache + armaments + trainings + spare parts and logistical supports = $300ish million or was it 600ish....

... i dunno about the other 8... that procurement is the one that include chinook, so its obviously gonna be different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Cannot help sharing this impressive map (dated Nov. 2015):

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

TaiShang said:


> Cannot help sharing this impressive map (dated Nov. 2015):
> 
> View attachment 446458



Indonesia Economic thread is more appropriate btw, thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

madokafc said:


> Indonesia Economic thread is more appropriate btw, thanks for sharing



Sorry, did not notice there was a dedicated thread on it. I will share more on that thread, hopefully

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asterisktaker

BDforever said:


> congratz,, what is the price of Apache ?





kaka404 said:


> thr first 8 apache + armaments + trainings + spare parts and logistical supports = $300ish million or was it 600ish....
> 
> ... i dunno about the other 8... that procurement is the one that include chinook, so its obviously gonna be different.


 It was actually around $1.4 billion mark for the first 8, the second batch (if the option is exercise) would be a lot cheaper though. DSCA is attached.


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Aviation new AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopter.






Screenshot of the Elbit Apache Aviator Integrated Helmet:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

madokafc said:


> @Aung Zaya @Nilgiri @DESERT FIGHTER @BDforever
> 
> The Apache is such beauty and beast. 8 unit from 16 intended to make a full squadron in the Army.


good to see development in Indonesia. it will ensure the title ' second strongest force in ASEAN 'of Indonesia.


----------



## kaka404

asterisktaker said:


> It was actually around $1.4 billion mark for the first 8, the second batch (if the option is exercise) would be a lot cheaper though. DSCA is attached.


that value was the value proposed and estimated by the DSCA at 2012 to us congress. the deal itself was formulated in 2013 and it filled with different procurement with the one proposed in that article.

basically that article you attached means that *assuming* indonesia *bought everything and ask for all support,* then the cooperation *could* worth a total of around $ 1.4 billion

the contract itself worth somewhere around 300 to 600 million (i forgot...) google search indonesian apache deal and restrict the search in the year of 2013. you should see that number.

indonesian army was planning to build and develop 8 air squadron (2007 or 2008). requiring somewhere around 130 helis, a buttload of armaments, and spareparts, periodical maintenances. so i guess eventually this cooperation(s) worth around $1.4 billion....


----------



## Nike

*Livi Zheng produces film for Indonesia's UN Security Council campaign*

NEWS DESK
THE JAKARTA POST

Jakarta | Fri, January 5, 2018 | 01:02 pm






Livi Zheng's new movie involved 850 Indonesian soldiers of the United Nations Interim Force in Lebanon (UNIFIL) as well as 309 personnel of the civil-military coordination task force and Force Protection Bureau. (Livi Zheng/File)

Indonesian director Livi Zheng has produced a film titled _Indonesia: A True Partner for World Peace._

The film will reportedly be used by the government for a campaign to include Indonesia as a United Nations Security Council non-permanent member.

According to _kompas.com_, the filming took place in three locations, namely Jakarta; Sentul, West Java; and New York, United States. It also involved 850 Indonesian soldiers of the United Nations Interim Force in Lebanon (UNIFIL) as well as 309 personnel of the civil-military coordination task force and Force Protection Bureau.

Read also: Livi Zheng to include Bali gamelan music in upcoming film

In addition to the aforementioned military units, the film also involved other UNIFIL support units, such as the Military Police Unit and Force Headquarters Support Unit.

The film is said to showcase Indonesia’s contributions to UN Peacekeeping Operations. Livi explained that they wanted to create a cinematic film campaign that illustrated the country’s experiences and present Indonesia’s readiness to be a non-permanent member of the UN Security Council.

The East Java-born director expressed hope that Indonesia would be elected a non-permanent member of the council. (jes/kes)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/life/...-indonesias-un-security-council-campaign.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

kaka404 said:


> that value was the value proposed and estimated by the DSCA at 2012 to us congress. the deal itself was formulated in 2013 and it filled with different procurement with the one proposed in that article.
> 
> basically that article you attached means that *assuming* indonesia *bought everything and ask for all support,* then the cooperation *could* worth a total of around $ 1.4 billion
> 
> the contract itself worth somewhere around 300 to 600 million (i forgot...) google search indonesian apache deal and restrict the search in the year of 2013. you should see that number.
> 
> indonesian army was planning to build and develop 8 air squadron (2007 or 2008). requiring somewhere around 130 helis, a buttload of armaments, and spareparts, periodical maintenances. so i guess eventually this cooperation(s) worth around $1.4 billion....


Yes it was $300 million. I think this was for the helicopter frame only. Weapons and other systems are purchased separately.

*Boeing wins a $300 mn contract to deliver 8 AH-64E Apache attack helicopters to Indonesia*

Boeing Defense was awarded on January 26 a $295,866,116 firm-fixed-price foreign military sales contract for eight AH64E Apache attack helicopters. The aircraft has been ordered by the Indonesian armed forces. Work will be performed in Mesa, Arizona with an estimated completion date of Feb. 28, 2018.

http://www.airrecognition.com/index...e-apache-attack-helicopters-to-indonesia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike




----------



## striver44

Aung Zaya said:


> good to see development in Indonesia. it will ensure the title ' second strongest force in ASEAN 'of Indonesia.


Whos's the first?


----------



## asterisktaker

kaka404 said:


> that value was the value proposed and estimated by the DSCA at 2012 to us congress. the deal itself was formulated in 2013 and it filled with different procurement with the one proposed in that article.
> 
> basically that article you attached means that *assuming* indonesia *bought everything and ask for all support,* then the cooperation *could* worth a total of around $ 1.4 billion
> 
> the contract itself worth somewhere around 300 to 600 million (i forgot...) google search indonesian apache deal and restrict the search in the year of 2013. you should see that number.
> 
> indonesian army was planning to build and develop 8 air squadron (2007 or 2008). requiring somewhere around 130 helis, a buttload of armaments, and spareparts, periodical maintenances. so i guess eventually this cooperation(s) worth around $1.4 billion....


I do understand that the nominal value of DSCA tend to be exeggrated to appease the congress, but the value was based upon *requested *items and/or services not what is *offered*. $300 million is the value of contract awarded by U.S DoD to Boeing on behalf of Indonesian government to built and integrate the airframe in Mesa, Arizona, like what mandala posted below, this is not including other contract(s) awarded to another contractor involve in the project, such as; M-TADS/PNVS by Lockheed Martin Corporation in Orlando, Florida; T-700-GE-701D by General Electric Company in Cincinnati, Ohio; Longbow FCR by Lockheed Martin Millimeter Technology in Owego, New York and Longbow Limited Liability Corporation in Orlando, Florida. 



mandala said:


> Yes it was $300 million. I think this was for the helicopter frame only. Weapons and other systems are purchased separately.



But the whole acquiistion cost that includes ILS, spare parts, training, engineering and technical support from government and contractor personnel, like what you describe below, will definitely cost more than $300mil, if not closer to the DSCA mark. 


kaka404 said:


> thr first 8 apache + armaments + trainings + spare parts and logistical supports = $300ish million or was it 600ish...


----------



## mandala

asterisktaker said:


> I do understand that the nominal value of DSCA tend to be exeggrated to appease the congress, but the value was based upon *requested *items and/or services not what is *offered*. $300 million is the value of contract awarded by U.S DoD to Boeing on behalf of Indonesian government to built and integrate the airframe in Mesa, Arizona, like what mandala posted below, this is not including other contract(s) awarded to another contractor involve in the project, such as; M-TADS/PNVS by Lockheed Martin Corporation in Orlando, Florida; T-700-GE-701D by General Electric Company in Cincinnati, Ohio; Longbow FCR by Lockheed Martin Millimeter Technology in Owego, New York and Longbow Limited Liability Corporation in Orlando, Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> But the whole acquiistion cost that includes ILS, spare parts, training, engineering and technical support from government and contractor personnel, like what you describe below, will definitely cost more than $300mil, if not closer to the DSCA mark.


 Based from news the Apache deal was reported worth $500 million. I think that the Boeing $300 million deal includes engine and cockpit avionics. What was not included was the Longbow Radars, M-TADS/PNVS...etc.

*US to sell Indonesia 8 Apache attack helicopters in deal worth $500 million*

Published August 26, 2013
Associated Press

JAKARTA, Indonesia – U.S. Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel says the Pentagon will sell eight Apache attack helicopters to Indonesia for $500 million.

The deal includes high-tech Longbow radars.

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2013/0...ck-helicopters-in-deal-worth-500-million.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesia, India to Step Up Economic, Maritime Cooperation
Indonesia's foreign affairs minister, Retno Marsudi, right, and her Indian counterpart Sushma Swaraj in Jakarta on Friday (05/01). (JG Photo/Sheany)


_By_ *Sheany* _on 1:29 pm Jan 06, 2018_ 
_Category_ *News , Foreign Affairs
Jakarta.* Indonesia and India agreed to strengthen strategic partnerships across various key areas, including defense, security, economy and maritime at the 5th Indonesia-India joint commission meeting in Jakarta on Friday (05/01).

"We discussed ways to broaden our partnerships, including by expediting finalization of our defense cooperation agreements," Indonesian Foreign Affairs Minister Retno Marsudi said in a joint press statement.

She said Indonesia and India also agreed to strengthen maritime cooperation to fight piracy and illegal fishing.

The two countries will also work together to counter terrorism through deradicalization programs and by developing a legal framework to combat transnational organized crimes, including cyber attacks.

India’s foreign affairs minister, Sushma Swaraj, said the two countries is "in a unique position to develop synergetic relationship to harness potentials [in the] Indo-Pacific region."

The two countries also agreed to work bilaterally and with other partners to "turn challenges facing the region into opportunities."

Swaraj said the two countries are united in opposing "any selective approaches in dealing with terrorism, and urged countries to stop sponsoring terrorism and refrain from encouraging the use of their respective territories to establish 'terrorist safe havens.'"

Indonesia and India also agreed to speed up negotiations on exclusive economic zones and intensify cooperation to promote trade facilitations and to explore other trade potentials through greater market access.

They will also endeavor to improve investment facilities in many sectors, including pharmacy and mining.

Bilateral trade between India and Indonesia was worth nearly $15 billion between January and October 2017, with Indonesia’s surplus at $8.3 billion.

Friday’s meeting also saw both countries agreeing to address India’s high trade deficit, not through restricting trade but rather by increasing it to the tune of $50 billion in 2025.

India is Indonesia's top export market for palm oil and the second biggest importer of Indonesian coal.

"We agreed to create a balanced and sustainable trade by providing greater market access in both goods and services," Swaraj said.

Swaraj’s visit to Indonesia is part of a whirlwind tour that also traverses Thailand and Singapore as part of India’s new "Act East" policy.

The policy seeks to improve India’s relations with countries in the Indo-Pacific region – members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (Asean), South Korea, Australia, New Zealand and Pacific Island countries.

India wants to bolster partnerships with these countries in economy, security, politics, counterterrorism and defense.

"For India, relations with Asean is a key priority. It is at the core of our Act East Policy," Swaraj said.

On Saturday, Retno and Swaraj will inaugurate the Asean-India Think-Tanks Forum (AINTT), which brings key thinkers to analyze pressing challenges in the region.

Retno said any attempts to improve peace, stability and prosperity in the region will require "strengthening the regional architecture" — from dialogue to proactive engagement in regional forums such as the Indian Ocean Rim Association (IORA).

Indonesia and India also agreed to expand aviation links, and will soon start direct flights between the two countries.

Swaraj also said that India will continue to help Indonesia develop the skills of its workers through short-term training programs and scholarships.

The two countries will also strengthen cooperation in education, information and communication technology and healthcare, Swaraj said.

http://jakartaglobe.id/foreign-affairs-news/indonesia-india-step-economic-maritime-cooperation/


----------



## Aung Zaya

striver44 said:


> Whos's the first?


it's SINGAPORE bro. but it's just my view. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

madokafc said:


> View attachment 446690



The left one.... kawaii


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Australian Embassy in Jakarta sent a secret cablegram to the Australian Department Of External Affairs on July 3rd 1961 reporting the delivery arrivals at Halim AFB of the Tu-16 Badger bombers for the Indonesian Air Force (AURI). Credit to Lembaga Keris.






https://m.facebook.com/lembagakeris/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2nd prototype of Black Tiger medium tank built by PINDAD







1st prototype built by FNSS

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mandala

Construction progress of the Indonesian Navy fourth KCR-60M at PT PAL.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Raytheon wins $634M foreign missile contract

Tucson-based Raytheon Missile Systems has been awarded a $634 million Air Force contract to produce *Advanced Medium-Range Air-to-Air Missiles* and perform related work under a foreign military sales deal to Japan, Korea, Morocco, Poland, *Indonesia*, Romania, Spain, Turkey, Bahrain and Qatar.






The work will be performed in Tucson, with an expected completion date of Jan. 31, 2020, the Pentagon said in a contract notice.

Separately, the Air Force awarded Raytheon a $25.8 million contract for *special AMRAAM tooling and test equipment*, for foreign military sales to Norway, Japan, Korea, Morocco, Australia, the United Kingdom, Poland, *Indonesia*, Romania, Spain, Turkey and Qatar.

_http://tucson.com/business/raytheon...cle_f4bf3586-f00b-11e7-a7d4-035d1f86bb66.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Gonna be a busy day for PTDI tomorrow. Handover ceremony for 3 units AS555AP Fennec, 1 unit CN235-220 MPA and 2 units AS565 MBe Panther. Credit to military_buzz.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Credit to aryo nugroho

Acceptance ceremony for one CN 235 MPA for TNI AL, two Fennec helicopter for TNI AD and Eurocopter Phanter for TNI AL

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mandala

madokafc said:


> Credit to aryo nugroho
> 
> Acceptance ceremony for one CN 235 MPA for TNI AL, two Fennec helicopter for TNI AD and Eurocopter Phanter for TNI AL
> 
> View attachment 447084
> View attachment 447085
> View attachment 447086
> View attachment 447087
> View attachment 447088


Actually its 3 units Fennec, 2 units Panther ASW and 1 unit CN235 MPA.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Diplomacy on the Doorstep: Australia's Equivocal Indonesian Relationship

With close to 300 million people, and a GDP that for the first time last year hit USD$1 trillion, Australia has been quick to take notice of its Indonesian neighbour. But how has Canberra handled a country whose relative proximity belies its stark dissimilarity?






Recently in Jakarta I was asked to compare Australia’s relationship with Indonesia today with that under the New Order.

During the New Order, our problems derived mostly from Timor and from the different backgrounds of our countries. Our leaders generally tried to steady the relationship, and Keating and Suharto sought to strengthen it. But, Australians saw Indonesia as militaristic and corrupt. To Indonesians, Australia was a country cousin of the colonial powers but without their political savvy. These perceptions affected how we dealt with each other.

When Timor fell off the agenda and Indonesian democracy sprung open, the relationship arguably became more equable. It also became more complex.

Border issues, combatting terrorism, economic dealings, education and so on are constants in the relationship. However, it is increasingly shaped by four overarching factors, discernible in 2000, but now more pronounced.

First is the rise of China and the relative decline of the United States.

From the beginning of the New Order, Indonesia’s importance to Australia in regional security terms was as a stable and pivotal member of ASEAN, it contributed to a benign security environment in South East Asia. But the guarantor of Australian security was the United States.

It still is. But, as doubts have grown about the durability of the American commitment to the region, so too has the view that regional security will increasingly revolve around a multipolar power structure in the Asia-Pacific and around closer security relationships between the more significant regional nations, of which Indonesia is one.

Indonesia’s security doctrines are self evidently different from Australia’s. While Indonesia sees advantage in the United States’ presence in the region, it takes non-alignment seriously and eschews a public embrace of the United States.

Indonesian attitudes on Chinese economic activity in Indonesia can be sharp, and as happened during the Ahok affair (involving the imprisonment of the ethnic Chinese Christian governor of Jakarta for blasphemy), some groups tie in Islam with economic nationalism. Such approaches impact on dealings with China.

In a more strictly security context, Indonesia is nervous about Chinese militarism, but it is less so than the Australian security establishment, and it is hesitant to criticise Chinese behavior in the South China Sea.

This mix of attitudes suggests that Indonesia will remain cautious about the scope of its security relationship with Australia, but will be more open to substantive dialogue with Australia about regional security issues. This could lead to greater propinquity of perspectives on how best to deal with regional threats.

The second factor is the importance of political Islam. The divide between those Indonesians who want an Islamic state and those who favour a broader constitutional structure has always been central to Indonesian politics. But, since 1999, all parties have accommodated increased popular sympathy for Islamist perspectives and the Islamist factor in Indonesian politics has become more pronounced since the Ahok issue.

How Indonesia governs itself is Indonesia’s business. But it is not in Australia’s interest for Indonesia to swing more towards radical Islam if only because the latter breeds anti-western sentiment, and ideologically Australia is in the west.

Australia therefore needs to think about its attitude towards Islam, and particularly how best to use what influence we have with Islam in Indonesia.

One approach might be to deal with a wider spectrum of Islamic opinion in Indonesia than in recent years. It is usually best to engage rather than avoid those with whose ideas we disagree.

We must also recognise that neither we, nor anyone else, can disaggregate our policies towards the region from other policies, particularly on the Middle East.

A clear example of how polices towards one region affects those towards another is Trump’s Jerusalem decision, which has had a negative impact in Jakarta.

Although Australia abstained rather than supported the United States in the United Nations vote critical of the Jerusalem decision, the issue should be a reminder that an unsympathetic voting pattern on issues of importance to the whole of the Islamic world, particularly where we do not have a direct national interest in adhering to that pattern, has an adverse resonance in our own region and hampers our capacity to influence thinking there.

Third is the impact of democracy in Indonesia. It has not eradicated issues deriving from its cultural divide with Australia. During the New Order, the relationship was brittle but had predictability. The relationship became more volatile as Indonesian public opinion increasingly influenced government policy after 1999. In one sense Indonesian democracy has made the relationship harder to manage.

That said, Australia only loses from a regression in Indonesian democracy. Democracy requires more than a fair voting system. It is about strong institutions, adherence to precepts and protection of rights. If progress in these areas suffers setbacks, as has happened in recent years in Indonesia, the scope for the rise of an Indonesian Erdogan increases.

It is for Indonesians to manage Indonesia and there is no magic wand to wave over Indonesian democracy. But we should support those Indonesians who are trying to protect the democratic structures established in the aftermath of the New Order.

Finally, the asymmetry in the relationship favouring Indonesia is more pronounced. Indonesia sits astride Australia’s northern approaches. It is central to the regional structures we seek to influence. We do not have an equivalent strategic importance to it.

On a purchasing power parity basis, most estimates suggest that in 2030 Indonesia will be between the world’s 5th and 8th biggest economy. We will rank in the mid 20s.

These asymmetries are not necessarily a minus for Australia. A strong and wealthier Indonesia will contribute to strategic balance in the region and could benefit us if we develop an effective economic relationship with it, particularly by using our assets in innovation and technology. But we will need to compete to get attention in Jakarta.

_https://www.internationalaffairs.org.au/australianoutlook/australia-indonesia-relationship/_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Search and Rescue Teams Deploy TAC-PAK Command Centers for High Speed, Portable Communications

Communication always plays a vital role in the completion of missions throughout the diverse and challenging Indonesian geography. Imagine the necessity of swift and accurate data transmission during disaster response within a country with a footprint larger than the US, and comprised of over 1500 islands. That is the challenge presented to BASARNAS, the Indonesian Search and Rescue organization.






Previously, Indonesian military and humanitarian personnel have found themselves trying to communicate in the midst of total terrestrial chaos and destruction using legacy radio systems and outdated command infrastructure. Given recent tsunamis, fires and mudslides BASARNAS recognized the need for more command resources in the remote, communications sterile locations - and deployed TAC-PAK and Flexiwatt satcom mobile command and power systems developed by 308 SYSTEMS Inc.

These custom-configured "mobile command in a box" TAC-PAK/Flexiwatt systems were custom-configured to meet specific mission field communication requirements, including linking field radios to cell phones and computers throughout the country. From the base operations in Jakarta, the TAC-PAK and Flexiwatt comm/power systems provision each remote team with a comprehensive voice and data response capability.






With multiple form factors and satcom data rates up to 6mbps, this TAC-PAK/Flexiwatt flyaway kit combination provided spectacular deployment flexibility, operated anywhere with great efficiency, and is packaged in a rugged, small, and highly portable form factor easily loaded into a pickup truck or similar deploying vehicle. This effectively turned any local vehicle into a "Mobile Command Center."

This extensive Mobile Command/Flexiwatt lineup represents the latest state-of-the-art high bandwidth mobile command /communication solutions from 308 SYSTEMS Inc. 

_https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...-speed-portable-communications-300576385.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Line production for 7.62 mm cal GPMG in PT PINDAD, Credit to original owner

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asterisktaker

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 447132
> View attachment 447133
> View attachment 447134


I found it fascinating how ACM Tjahjanto always wear his BDU instead of his service uniform since he got appointed as the new commander


----------



## mandala

*Economy in brief: PAL to finish submarine production*

The Jakarta Post
Bandung | Wed, January 10 2018 | 12:31 am

State-owned shipbuilder PT PAL seeks to complete the construction of a submarine for the Navy this year.

PAL president director Budiman Saleh is optimistic that the firm will be able to finish the project, which kicked of last May, on time.

“We still have five steps to go after finishing the battery [making],” he said on Tuesday.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2018/01/10/economy-brief-pal-finish-submarine-production.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Harkness

*Indonesian Police Riverine patrol boat - mahakam river east kalimantan Indonesia




*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gondes

* Weapons producer eyes Rp 2.9 trillion in revenue for 2018*

Bandung, West Java | Wed, January 10, 2018 | 10:37 am





Technicians finish the assembly of an Anoa armored personnel carrier (APC) at PT Pindad's weapons factory in Bandung in January, 2017. (JP/Arya Dipa)

State-owned weapons manufacturer PT Pindad is aiming for Rp 2.9 trillion (US$203 million) in revenue this year, said Pindad president director Abraham Mose in Bandung on Tuesday.

He said the company had booked net profit of Rp 53 billion in 2017.

This year, the company aimed to obtain 30 percent of its revenue from its industrial products. 

“This does not mean that the defense industry is slowing down. Our largest contributor is still the defense industry,” said Mose.

He explained that Pindad planned to further expand its non-defense products by producing heavy machinery.

The company will produce amphibious excavators, for example, by using technology derived from its Anoa armored personnel carriers, he added.

“We have reported this to the National Public Procurement Agency [LKPP] so that our planned product is included in the e-catalog. The Jakarta administration has expressed interest. We are in the process of building the prototype,” he added.

Pindad sent 29 of its Anoa armored personnel carriers to the Central African Republic in late 2017 as part of its support for peacekeeping efforts in the area. The shipment was an addition to an earlier batch of 70 other vehicles. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...eyes-rp-2-9-trillion-in-revenue-for-2018.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Senegal plans to order more CN-235
*Indonesia also offers train set, naval ship, cargo & tanker to Senegal*

Senegal berencana memesan kembali pesawat CN-235 buatan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero). Pihak Senegal dilaporkan puas menggunakan pesawat buah karya anak bangsa Indonesia ini dalam pemesanan sebelumnya dan ingin menambah armadanya.






Penerangan, Sosial, dan Budaya (Pensosbud) KBRI Dakar Dimas Prihadi mengatakan, _keinginan memesan kembali CN-235 disampaikan Presiden Senegal Macky Sall ketika bertemu dengan Dubes RI Dakar Mansyur Pangeran akhir pekan lalu._ Keduanya berbicara di sela-sela pertemuan awal tahunan di Istana Kepresidenan Senegal.

Jika pesanan pesawat tersebut terealisasi, maka akan menjadi pesawat yang keempat yang dibeli Pemerintah Senegal dari Indonesia. Sebelumnya pada 2017, negara itu telah menandatangani kontrak pembelian pesawat CN-235 ketiga. Penandatanganannya disaksikan langsung oleh Menteri Pertahanan RI Ryamizard Ryacudu.

Selain pesawat, Dubes Mansyur Pangeran menyampaikan kepada Presiden Macky Sall untuk mendorong tindak lanjut rencana pembelian gerbong kereta api PT INKA (Persero) dan kapal untuk keperluan niaga dan militer dari PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) yang dijajaki Senegal sejak 2017.

_"Penawaran dua produk industri strategis Indonesia lainnya adalah gerbong kereta api dan kapal-kapal kargo, kapal tanker dan kapal militer yang saat ini dalam tahap pembahasan di tingkat teknis kementerian terkait di Senegal," _ujar Mansyur kepada _Antara London,_Selasa (9/1).

Presiden Macky Sall menyampaikan bahwa pemerintahannya senang terhadap peningkatan hubungan bilateral antara kedua negara. Ia mengaku telah beberapa kali bertemu dengan Presiden Joko Widodo pada pertemuan internasional antara lain dalam rangka G-20 dan OKI baru-baru ini.

Promosi industri strategis Indonesia di Senegal tersebut diharapkan dapat direalisasikan pada tahun 2018. Selain itu juga ditindaklanjuti dengan saling kunjung antar tingkat kepala negara untuk memperkokoh hubungan bilateral dan persahabatan kedua negara.

_http://www.republika.co.id/berita/e...as-senegal-berencana-pesan-lagi-pesawat-cn235_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhayangkara

asterisktaker said:


> I found it fascinating how ACM Tjahjanto always wear his BDU instead of his service uniform since he got appointed as the new commander


He is managed to appear neutral as the TNI commander without highlighting his own branch as well as to dampen the negative sentiment among the forces.
As a Commander-in-Chief who has the power to commands the three fighting forces is supposed to be that way, and this is should be a good tradition for his successors in order to maintain the solidity in the armed force..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Looks like this is the 5th CN235-220 MPA aircraft currently being built for the Indonesian Navy Aviation.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mandala said:


> Looks like this is the 5th CN235-220 MPA aircraft currently being built for the Indonesian Navy Aviation.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Could be, according to the latest video from CNN, Navy plans to have 24 units CN-235 MPA until 2024. They plan to add 1 more CN-235 in 2018 to the current fleet.


----------



## mandala

pr1v4t33r said:


> Could be, according to the latest video from CNN, Navy plans to have 24 units CN-235 MPA until 2024. They plans to add 1 more CN-235 in 2018 to the current fleet.


Yes looks like this is the 2nd unit out of 2 ordered by Defence Ministry recently. Hoping that they can achieve the target of 24 units by 2024.

Btw still wondering why is the Air Force MPA with the SAGE ESM still not handed-over to the Air Force. The aircraft was built before the new Navy MPA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

mandala said:


> Yes looks like this is the 2nd unit out of 2 ordered by Defence Ministry recently. Hoping that they can achieve the target of 24 units by 2024.
> 
> Btw still wondering why is the Air Force MPA with the SAGE ESM still not handed-over to the Air Force. The aircraft was built before the new Navy MPA.


makanya pakai thales #eh #kaborr


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> Yes looks like this is the 2nd unit out of 2 ordered by Defence Ministry recently. Hoping that they can achieve the target of 24 units by 2024.
> 
> Btw still wondering why is the Air Force MPA with the SAGE ESM still not handed-over to the Air Force. The aircraft was built before the new Navy MPA.



I bet tuning and verification thingy is not that easy


----------



## Nike

*Air Force Twitter admin sparks LGBT debate*

Gemma Holliani Cahya
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Wed, January 10, 2018 | 11:11 am



No disorder: A member of the Indonesian LGBT community holds a sign that says "Homosexuality is not a mental illness" in this undated file photo. Rights groups have said that recent comments from public figures condemning LGBT people were ill-informed and risked triggering discrimination. (Tempo/-)



An exchange of tweets on Tuesday evening between the Indonesian Air Force’s Twitter administrator and its followers has opened a debate on whether members of the lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender (LGBT) community were allowed to serve in the Armed Forces

It all started when the Air Force's official account, @_TNIAU, tweeted that every soldier was forbidden from committing immoral acts, and they would be discharged if they did. A follower using the Twitter handle RatnaPurba (@ratpruba) then posted a reply asking: “What about the LGBT?”

The Twitter administrator responded by saying that LGBT people could not join the Air Force, and that such sexual preferences were a mental disorder.

Ooohhh, tidak bisa 

Saat seleksi ada tes kesehatan jiwa, LGBT termasuk kelainan jiwa. Kalau msh banyak calon prajurit yg sehat jiwanya kenapa harus menerima yg tidak sehat? https://t.co/Ssq8BAFxDi

— TNI Angkatan Udara (@_TNIAU) January 9, 2018
“There is mental health test in the selection process. LGBT is included as a mental disorder. If there are still many candidate soldiers who are mentally healthy, then why should unhealthy ones be accepted?” the admin tweeted in Indonesian on Tuesday.

The response sparked a debate on Twitter, with some agreeing but many more disagreeing with the statement. Others questioned the professionalism of the administrator for tweeting in an informal manner and speech.

“It’s up to you if you are against [the LGBT community], but don’t eliminate their right to be equal among others,” @jea_hana replied.




A tweet from @_TNIAU, an official account of the Indonesian Air Force. (Twitter.com/_TNIAU)

“This is a sensitive issue, but the TNI must be firm. TNI soldiers must be physically and mentally healthy […] Same-sex intercourse is a sin, right? I am really sorry, but even animals never miss their target [in mating],” tweeted @_TNIAU.

Although homosexuality is not illegal in Indonesia, it remains a sensitive issue in public. Members of the LGBT community in the country have long suffered social discrimination and stigmatization, especially amid growing conservatism and comments from public figures condemning them.
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2018/01/10/air-force-twitter-admin-sparks-lgbt-debate.html


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia’s lead KCR-60M craft loses missile attack capabilities*
*Ridzwan Rahmat* - Jane's Navy International
09 January 2018
*Key Points*

The Indonesian Navy has removed missile launchers from its lead KCR-60M fast attack craft
The move is the latest in a series of plans to equip the smaller Indonesian naval vessels with Chinese weapons
The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has removed missile launchers from its lead KCR-60M boat, KRI _Sampari_ (628) as part of wider plans to reconstitute the class of fast attack craft.

Halasan , seen off Langkawi, Malaysia, during the LIMA 2015 exhibition. The lead ship in this class has had its missile launchers removed, and is now installed with a Type 630 weapon at stern. (IHS Markit/Ridzwan Rahmat)" height="167" width="378" style="-x-ignore: 1">The third-of-class KCR-60M-class fast attack craft, KRI <I>Halasan</I> , seen off Langkawi, Malaysia, during the LIMA 2015 exhibition. The lead ship in this class has had its missile launchers removed, and is now installed with a Type 630 weapon at stern. (IHS Markit/Ridzwan Rahmat)

The vessel, which was floated out by Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL on 21 December 2017 after refurbishment works, has now been installed with a Chinese-made Type 630 close-in weapon system (CIWS) turret on a pedestal at the stern position where a rigid hull inflatable boat (RHIB) used to be positioned. The weapon is a Chinese version of the Russian-developed 30 mm AK-630, and is being marketed by China Shipbuilding Trading Co.

Accordingly, _Sampari’_ s RHIB has now been repositioned slightly forward to occupy the space that was previously installed with diagonally mounted missile launchers. These launchers were meant to have provided the vessel with anti-ship missile capabilities, and are capable of deploying weapons such as the Chinese made C-705.

Indonesia operates a fleet of three KCR-60M boats that were commissioned between May and September 2014, and is currently anticipating its fourth vessel from PT PAL. The 59.8 m platform is powered by two MTU 20V 4000M73L diesel engines, and can reach a top speed of 28 kt and a standard range of 2,400 n miles (4,444 km) at 20 kt.
http://www.janes.com/article/76931/indonesia-s-lead-kcr-60m-craft-loses-missile-attack-capabilities


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The last 2 units of F16-ID will arrive soon (estimated 12 jan 2018)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

madokafc said:


> *Indonesia’s lead KCR-60M craft loses missile attack capabilities*
> *Ridzwan Rahmat* - Jane's Navy International
> 09 January 2018
> *Key Points*
> 
> The Indonesian Navy has removed missile launchers from its lead KCR-60M fast attack craft
> The move is the latest in a series of plans to equip the smaller Indonesian naval vessels with Chinese weapons
> The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has removed missile launchers from its lead KCR-60M boat, KRI _Sampari_ (628) as part of wider plans to reconstitute the class of fast attack craft.
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/76931/indonesia-s-lead-kcr-60m-craft-loses-missile-attack-capabilities


From recent pic of the KCR-60s equipped with CIWS if we look closely the mounting racks for the missile is still in its original position. PT PAL only moved the RHIB to the center. I dont think they removed the missiles.











The same type of mounting rack without the missile box launcher can be seen on the KCR-40:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

pr1v4t33r said:


>


Wow...based from the video aircrafts and helicopters that have been ordered for the Indonesian Armed Forces TNI:

> Navy: 1 unit CN235 MPA + 1 unit Bell 412
> Army: 3 units Bell 412 + 2 units CN295 + 1 unit CN235
> Air Force: 9 units C212i + 10 units EC725 Caracal


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mandala said:


> Wow...based from the video aircrafts and helicopters that have been ordered so far for the Indonesian Armed Forces TNI:
> 
> > Navy: 1 unit CN235 MPA + 1 unit Bell 412
> > Army: 3 units Bell 412 + 2 units CN295 + 1 unit CN235
> > Air Force: 9 units C212i + 10 units EC725 Caracal



yea, business looking good. Once they start getting order for commercial plane, their profit will be secured and their business growth sustained.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

pr1v4t33r said:


> yea, business looking good. Once they start getting order for commercial plane, their profit will be secured and their business growth sustained.


Yes. Btw for the EC725 Caracal looks like the Air Force gonna have a full squadron of 16 units Caracal. Before iinm they ordered 6 units.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

mandala said:


> From recent pic of the KCR-60s equipped with CIWS if we look closely the mounting racks for the missile is still in its original position. PT PAL only moved the RHIB to the center. I dont think they removed the missiles.
> 
> View attachment 447346
> 
> 
> View attachment 447347
> 
> 
> The same type of mounting rack without the missile box launcher can be seen on the KCR-40:
> 
> View attachment 447348


The previous position cannot be use as valid reference since its just dummy anyway, only few 40m Class FAC (KCR 40) really equipped with missile.


----------



## mandala

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> The previous position cannot be use as valid reference since its just dummy anyway, only few 40m Class FAC (KCR 40) really equipped with missile.


I was referring to the mounting racks to mount the box launcher for the missile (dummy/missile). What was not in the pic is the box launcher whether its a dummy or not. Many bloggers and even Indomiliter by looking at the pic speculated that the RHIB had taken the place where the box launchers were positioned. But imho its still there on its original position.

We can see from the KCR-60M pic below that the box launchers are positioned quite near to the rear door of the vessel. It is the same postioned from the upgraded KCR-60M with CIWS. The RHIB are now positioned beside the red painted drums:







Plan for more 11 ASW helicopters and up to 7 or 9 attack helicopters for the Indonesian Armed Forces.

*Panglima TNI : Segera Perlengkap Peralatan Heli*

BANDUNG RAYA
Selasa, 9 Januari 2018 | 15:29 WIB

Wartawan: Endan Suhendra

Panglima TNI, Jendral Hadi Tjahjanto mengatakan masih memerlukan penambahan sejumlah peralatan dari pesawat heli yang hari ini diserahkan PT DI ke Kemenhan.

“Memang masih harus ditambah, sebab fungsinya memang untuk anti kapal selam. Pertengahan tahun ini sudah siap untuk satu pesawat, sampai akhir tahun dua bisa siap,” jelasnya, Selasa (9/1).

Selain peralatan yang diperkuat, ia menambahkan awak pengendali dan pengemudi pesawat juga akan ditambah dan ditingkatkan kemampuannya.

*Ia mengatakan masih ada kebutuhan penambahan pesawat untuk jenis Casa 212 sebanyak 9 unit, 7 hingga 9 unit heli serang untuk TNI AD dan sebanyak 11 unit heli AKS atau anti kapal selam.

“Semua produksi PT DI, dan saat ini masih dikerjakan, targetnya 2019 sudah selesai,” tegasnya.
*
http://www.galamedianews.com/index....anglima-tni--segera-perlengkap-peralatan-heli

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto didampingi oleh Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (KASAL) Laksamana Ade Supandi memimpin upacara tradisi pengukuhan nama kapal perang Republik Indonesia (KRI) I Gusti Ngurah Rai-332 dan penyematan brevet kehormatan Hiu Kencana 2018 di Pelabuhan Benoa, Denpasar, Rabu, 10 Januari 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Foreign ministry launches website for service, protection of citizens overseas*
Selasa, 9 Januari 2018 19:32 WIB - 2 Views

Reporter: antara





Foreign ministry logo. (istimewa)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Ministry of Foreign Affairs here on Tuesday launched a website called PEDULI WNI for service and protection of Indonesian citizens overseas.

Minister of Foreign Affairs Retno Marsudi officially launched the website peduliwni.kemlu.go.id while delivering the annual statement of the minister of foreign affairs on Tuesday.

"We are aware that the better the system of Indonesian citizens` protection, the higher the public expectation. Therefore, the ministry of foreign affairs has continued to innovate towards a better system to protect Indonesian citizens," Marsudi stated.

The website, therefore, will provide an integrated database of Indonesian citizens living overseas.

It will also provide consular access, civil registration, immigration, and employment services.

Indonesian citizens could report their arrival, displacement, or return during their stay overseas through the website, thus enabling representatives to provide optimum services and protection to Indonesians.

Through the website, Indonesian citizens could also file a case complaint.

Meanwhile, in 2017, the ministry of foreign affairs managed to establish an integrated database of Indonesian citizens living abroad.

The ministry has also developed SafeTravel, a smartphone application which provides information needed by Indonesian citizens while traveling overseas.

Users can access information about destination countries, including time zone, security condition, local law and custom, requirement for immigration and health service, service provided in Indonesian embassies or consulate general, and even of local culinary and praying house.

Marsudi noted that providing protection for Indonesian citizens had its own challenge.

The ministry and Indonesian representatives in 2017 managed to solve as many as 9,894 cases involving Indonesian citizens overseas.

As many as 14 Indonesian citizens have also been released from death sentence.

Indonesia has also repatriated almost 50 thousand Indonesian citizens, especially migrant workers, and has returned financial rights, worth more than Rp120 billion, to Indonesian citizens.

The country`s diplomacy has also resulted in releasing two Indonesian hostages from South Philippines.

"In the last three years, the government continued to present the country before its people, wherever they are," Marsudi remarked.

(T.a059/INE)
EDITED BY INE/a014
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

*Foreign ministry launches website for service, protection of citizens overseas*
Selasa, 9 Januari 2018 19:32 WIB - 2 Views

Reporter: antara





Foreign ministry logo. (istimewa)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Ministry of Foreign Affairs here on Tuesday launched a website called PEDULI WNI for service and protection of Indonesian citizens overseas.

Minister of Foreign Affairs Retno Marsudi officially launched the website peduliwni.kemlu.go.id while delivering the annual statement of the minister of foreign affairs on Tuesday.

"We are aware that the better the system of Indonesian citizens` protection, the higher the public expectation. Therefore, the ministry of foreign affairs has continued to innovate towards a better system to protect Indonesian citizens," Marsudi stated.

The website, therefore, will provide an integrated database of Indonesian citizens living overseas.

It will also provide consular access, civil registration, immigration, and employment services.

Indonesian citizens could report their arrival, displacement, or return during their stay overseas through the website, thus enabling representatives to provide optimum services and protection to Indonesians.

Through the website, Indonesian citizens could also file a case complaint.

Meanwhile, in 2017, the ministry of foreign affairs managed to establish an integrated database of Indonesian citizens living abroad.

The ministry has also developed SafeTravel, a smartphone application which provides information needed by Indonesian citizens while traveling overseas.

Users can access information about destination countries, including time zone, security condition, local law and custom, requirement for immigration and health service, service provided in Indonesian embassies or consulate general, and even of local culinary and praying house.

Marsudi noted that providing protection for Indonesian citizens had its own challenge.

The ministry and Indonesian representatives in 2017 managed to solve as many as 9,894 cases involving Indonesian citizens overseas.

As many as 14 Indonesian citizens have also been released from death sentence.

Indonesia has also repatriated almost 50 thousand Indonesian citizens, especially migrant workers, and has returned financial rights, worth more than Rp120 billion, to Indonesian citizens.

The country`s diplomacy has also resulted in releasing two Indonesian hostages from South Philippines.

"In the last three years, the government continued to present the country before its people, wherever they are," Marsudi remarked.

(T.a059/INE)
EDITED BY INE/a014
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Batalyon Infantri Mekanis 203 Arya Kemuning 

Credit to Ryan Boedi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## striver44

*Dua Pesawat Tempur F-16 Segera Tiba dari Amerika*

10 Januari 2018




Dua pesawat tempur F-16C/D yang tertahan di Hawaii akan segera dikirimkan ke Indonesia (photo : pojok pitu)

Magetan (Antaranews Bali) - Dua dari 24 unit pesawat tempur F-16 "Fighting Falcon" hibah dari Amerika Serikat yang seharusnya tiba 12 Desember 2017 direncanakan sampai di Lanud Iswahjudi Magetan, Jawa Timur, Jumat (12/1).

"Sisa dua unit pesawat F-16 yang belum dikirim dari Amerika Serikat, rencananya akan didatangkan Jumat tanggal 12 Januari mendatang," kata Komandan Lanud Iswahjudi Marsekal Pertama TNI Samsul Rizal, Selasa (9/1).

Menurut Samsul Rizal, dua pesawat tempur F-16 tersebut bagian dari enam pesawat tempur yang empat diantaranya sudah tiba di Lanud Iswahjudi sebelumnya. Dan enam pesawat tersebut merupakan bagian dari 24 pesawat tempur F-16 yang pengirimannya dilakukan secara bertahap.

Setelah jumlah pesawat hibah dari Amerika Serikat tersebut genap 24 unit, kata Samsul Rizal, maka akan dilakukan upacara serah terima dari Kementerian Pertahanan kepada Mabes TNI dan TNI AU di Lanud Iswahjudi.

"Sesuai informasi dari Kementerian Pertahanan, akan dilakukan upacara serah terima pesawat F-16 dari Kementerian Pertahanan kepada Mabes TNI dan TNI Angkatan Udara. Nanti juga akan disaksikan perwakilan dari pemerintah Amerika Serikat," jelas Samsul Rizal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Navy commissions CN-235 MPA, AS565 anti-submarine helicopters*
*Ridzwan Rahmat* - Jane's Navy International
09 January 2018
*Key Points*

Indonesia has inducted another CN-235-220 maritime patrol aircraft, and two more AS565 helicopters
Aircraft will enhance the service’s maritime surveillance and anti-submarine warfare capabilities
The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has received another CN-235-220 maritime patrol aircraft (MPA), and two more AS565 MBe Panther helicopters from state-owned aeronautical company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI).

The aircraft were received on 9 January, and commissioned on the same day at an induction ceremony officiated by the country’s defence minister in Bandung. Also delivered and commissioned at the event were four AS550 Fennec helicopters destined for the Indonesian Army.

http://www.janes.com/article/76932/...s-cn-235-mpa-as565-anti-submarine-helicopters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahakam

Is there any schedule to complete our new light frigate with full armament?


----------



## mandala

*Remanufactured Apaches take off in Boeing Q4 deliveries

Beth Stevenson* - Jane's Defence Weekly
10 January 2018

Boeing has revealed the numbers of aircraft it delivered in the fourth quarter of 2017, with remanufactured Apache rotorcraft accounting for the highest number of deliveries in its defence business.

A total of 14 remanufactured Apaches were delivered in the fourth quarter, and 57 over the total year, while three new-build AH-64Es were delivered in the final quarter, and 11 over 2017.

*These three new AH-64E Apache Guardian helicopters were delivered to Indonesia in December 2017, and are the first of eight on order under a January 2015 deal valued at USD296 million.*

Second to this were the renewed deliveries of the CH-47 Chinook.

http://www.janes.com/article/76956/remanufactured-apaches-take-off-in-boeing-q4-deliveries

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Procurement for the 3rd & 4th SIGMA frigate will be pushed through in 2018-2019.

Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto mengatakan pihaknya akan segera menyelesaikan 2 kapal perusak kawal rudal lainnya setelah KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai-332. Hal ini _sesuai dengan Rencana Strategis (Renstra) 2014-2019 yang memuat ada 4 jenis kapal perusak kawal rudal yang seharusnya dirampungkan._ Sementara, hingga Januari 2018 sudah ada 2 kapal perusak kawal rudal yang diresmikan yakni KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata-331 pada April 2017 lalu dan KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai-332 yang diresmikan Rabu (10/1/2018). _Dua kapal sisanya akan segera direalisasikan hingga batas waktu renstra ini atau pada 2019._






Dia mengakui jumlah kapal perang yang dimiliki Indonesia saat ini belum ideal. Namun, pihaknya terus berupaya untuk memenuhi minimum essential Force yakni kekuatan pertahanan yang memadai dengan fokus pembangunan dan modernisasi alutista berserta teknologi.

"Kalau kita berbicara ideal itu masih kurang banyak," katanya, Rabu (10/1/2018).

Kata dia, ada 3 Renstra yang telah dibuat, yakni yang pertama pada 2009-2014 dengan 30% kekuatan pertahanan telah teralisasi. Kemudian, pada Resntra kedua yakni 2014 sampai 2019 dengan target realisasi 30%. Terakhir, renstra ketiga pada 2019-2024 dengan realisasi 40% penyelesaian. Diharapkan, berakhirnya renstra ketiga pada 2024 nanti maka sistem pertahanan Indonesia akan semakin memadai.

"Akhir Renstra ketiga semoga apa yang kita inginkan akan segera terealisasi," katanya.

Selain merencanakan pengadaan kapal perang, dalam Rensra kedua ini, pihaknya juga berusaha merealisasikan sistem pertahanan lainnya. Seperti beberapa waktu lalu, Kementerian Pertahanan telah menerima 3 Heli serang Yakni jenis Fennec, 1 unit pesawat udara CN235-220 Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA) dan 2 unit helicopter AS565 Mbe Panther Anti Kapal Selam (AKS). Termasuk pula penambahan alutista seperti radar dengan target 32 dan baru terealisasi 20.

"Kemudian yang lain secara bertahap pengganti F5 pesawat Sukhoi yang mudah- mudahan dalam bulan-bulan ini segera terealisasi," katanya.

Sementara, Kepala Dinas Penerangan Angkatan Laut (Kadispenal) Laksamana Pertama TNI Gig Jonias Mozes Sipasulta mengatakan keseluruhan renstra dari pertama hingga ketiga merealisasi sebanyak 175 kapal perang. Sementara saat ini, Indonesia telah memiliki 300 kapal perang dalam berbagai kondisi.

Diakuinya, kapal perang I Gusti Ngurah Rai merupakan salah satu kapal perang paling modern yang dimiliki Indonesia. Sebab, memiliki berbagai macam fasilitas seperti torpedo AKS A-2444S yang mampu mengincar sasaran di perairan laut dangkal, Meriam Close In Weapon System (CIWS) Millenium Gun 35 mm yang berfungsi menangkis serangan udara dan ancaman permukaan jarak dekat. Kapal ini juga memiliki mode siluman atau steath agar tidak mudah terdeteksi.

_http://kabar24.bisnis.com/read/2018...i-dorong-penyelesaian-2-kapal-perusak-lainnya_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Anyone can identify the type of scope he is using?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

pr1v4t33r said:


> Procurement for the 3rd & 4th SIGMA frigate will be pushed through in 2018-2019.
> 
> Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto mengatakan pihaknya akan segera menyelesaikan 2 kapal perusak kawal rudal lainnya setelah KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai-332. Hal ini _sesuai dengan Rencana Strategis (Renstra) 2014-2019 yang memuat ada 4 jenis kapal perusak kawal rudal yang seharusnya dirampungkan._ Sementara, hingga Januari 2018 sudah ada 2 kapal perusak kawal rudal yang diresmikan yakni KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata-331 pada April 2017 lalu dan KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai-332 yang diresmikan Rabu (10/1/2018). _Dua kapal sisanya akan segera direalisasikan hingga batas waktu renstra ini atau pada 2019._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dia mengakui jumlah kapal perang yang dimiliki Indonesia saat ini belum ideal. Namun, pihaknya terus berupaya untuk memenuhi minimum essential Force yakni kekuatan pertahanan yang memadai dengan fokus pembangunan dan modernisasi alutista berserta teknologi.
> 
> "Kalau kita berbicara ideal itu masih kurang banyak," katanya, Rabu (10/1/2018).
> 
> Kata dia, ada 3 Renstra yang telah dibuat, yakni yang pertama pada 2009-2014 dengan 30% kekuatan pertahanan telah teralisasi. Kemudian, pada Resntra kedua yakni 2014 sampai 2019 dengan target realisasi 30%. Terakhir, renstra ketiga pada 2019-2024 dengan realisasi 40% penyelesaian. Diharapkan, berakhirnya renstra ketiga pada 2024 nanti maka sistem pertahanan Indonesia akan semakin memadai.
> 
> "Akhir Renstra ketiga semoga apa yang kita inginkan akan segera terealisasi," katanya.
> 
> Selain merencanakan pengadaan kapal perang, dalam Rensra kedua ini, pihaknya juga berusaha merealisasikan sistem pertahanan lainnya. Seperti beberapa waktu lalu, Kementerian Pertahanan telah menerima 3 Heli serang Yakni jenis Fennec, 1 unit pesawat udara CN235-220 Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA) dan 2 unit helicopter AS565 Mbe Panther Anti Kapal Selam (AKS). Termasuk pula penambahan alutista seperti radar dengan target 32 dan baru terealisasi 20.
> 
> "Kemudian yang lain secara bertahap pengganti F5 pesawat Sukhoi yang mudah- mudahan dalam bulan-bulan ini segera terealisasi," katanya.
> 
> Sementara, Kepala Dinas Penerangan Angkatan Laut (Kadispenal) Laksamana Pertama TNI Gig Jonias Mozes Sipasulta mengatakan keseluruhan renstra dari pertama hingga ketiga merealisasi sebanyak 175 kapal perang. Sementara saat ini, Indonesia telah memiliki 300 kapal perang dalam berbagai kondisi.
> 
> Diakuinya, kapal perang I Gusti Ngurah Rai merupakan salah satu kapal perang paling modern yang dimiliki Indonesia. Sebab, memiliki berbagai macam fasilitas seperti torpedo AKS A-2444S yang mampu mengincar sasaran di perairan laut dangkal, Meriam Close In Weapon System (CIWS) Millenium Gun 35 mm yang berfungsi menangkis serangan udara dan ancaman permukaan jarak dekat. Kapal ini juga memiliki mode siluman atau steath agar tidak mudah terdeteksi.
> 
> _http://kabar24.bisnis.com/read/2018...i-dorong-penyelesaian-2-kapal-perusak-lainnya_


How many are going to be made?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Navy will have 5 units 209 class submarine this year.
_2 units old 209/1300 from Germany and 3 units new 209/1400 from Korea. The last 2 units will be completed in 2018. 1 unit currently being assembled at PT.PAL Indonesia facilities and estimated to be completed in July 2018._







BANDUNG - Direktur Utama PT PAL Budiman Saleh mengatakan, dua kapal selam pesanan militer Indonesia akan diterima TNI tahun ini. “Pertama Nagapasa sudah operasional di Indonesia, yang kedua akan segera dikirim dari Korea. Dan yang ketiga sedang dibuat di PT PAL,” kata dia di Bandung, Selasa, 9 Januari 2018.

Budiman mengatakan, tiga kapal selam yang akan dimiliki Indonesia itu dikerjakan lewat program bersama joint-section antara PT PAL dengan Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) Korea Selatan. Dua unit dibuat di Korea, satu unit di Indonesia.

Menurut Budiman, pemerintah awalnya meminta PT PAL membangun kemampuan untuk membuat kapal selam sendiri. PT PAL meminta PMN (Penyertaan Modal Negara). “Rp 2,5 triliun dipergunakan untuk membangun dari zero sampai full kapabilitas, tentu dengan dana tersebut kita tidak bisa muluk-muluk,” kata dia.

Budiman mengatakan, belakangan pemerintah menyanggupi menyuntik PT PAL Rp 1,5 triiun. “PT PAL mengambil keputusan bersama KKIP, Kemhan, dan TNI Angkatan Laut untuk melakukan joint-section,” kata dia.

Selanjutnya, PT PAL menggandeng DSME untuk membuat 3 unit kapal selam. “Joint section itu berjalan lancar,” kata dia.

Budiman mengatakan,_ satu kapal selam sudah rampung dan dikirimkan tahun lalu. Satu lagi akan menyusul dikirim tahun ini. Satu unit terakhir saat ini sedang dikerjakan di PT PAL di Surabaya._ “Kita sudah bekerja sejak Mei 2017," katanya.

Budiman mengatakan, _pembuatan kapal selam yang tengah dikerjakan PT PAL akan rampung tahun ini_. “Juli kita harapkan sudah selesai. Dua bulan ini kita lakukan pemasangan battery, instalasi. Masih ada 5 proses tahapan lagi. Tahun 2018 selesai,” kata dia.

Dia mengklaim, proses penyambungan badan kapal selam yang dilakukan di PT PAL berlangsung lancar. “Proses penyambungan dan pengelasan sangat-sangat teliti, 'zero defect dan zero reject, sedangkan pengalaman di Korea Selatan itu dalam proses penyambungan itu 20 persen sampai 25 persen itu rejection. Kedua, instalasi barang-barang komponen elektronik dan equipment itu sangat gampang dan mudah. Kita bisa ikuti manual pemasangan dari komponen. Tapi pada saat penyambungan itu, bentuk dari kapal selam tidak boleh mengalami deformasi. Itu sangat krusial,” kata Budiman.

Budiman mengatakan, PT PAL masih menginginkan bisa mendapat kesempatan untuk mengembangkan kemampuan membangun kapal selam dari nol. “Kita juga ingin mengajukan permohonan pada pemerintah agar bisa melakukan whole production,” kata dia.

Namun, dia mengaku waktunya belum tepat karena keuangan negara tidak memungkinkan. “Kita tahu sama tahulah,” kata Budiman.

_https://bisnis.tempo.co/read/1048834/pt-pal-rampungkan-kapal-selam-pesanan-tni-al-tahun-ini_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mahakam

madokafc said:


> Anyone can identify the type of scope he is using?
> View attachment 447460



look like *Sightron 6-24×50 SIII* with enhancement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

HannibalBarca said:


> How many are going to be made?


For now 6 ships......but there are plans to increase the number in the immidiate future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia in pursuit of exports in emerging markets*
*Jon Grevatt* - Jane's Defence Weekly
10 January 2018
Indonesia is pursuing new defence export opportunities in Senegal and Laos as part of its expanding efforts to penetrate emerging international defence markets.

Indonesia’s state-run Antara news agency reported on 10 January that Senegal is looking to procure an additional CN-235 transport aircraft as well as unspecified naval vessels while other local reports said Laos had expressed interest in acquiring firearms and ammunition.

The Senegalese Air Force has already procured three CN235 Series 200 aircraft – manufactured under licence from Airbus by PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) – with the last of these platforms delivered in December 2017.

Citing an official from the Indonesian Embassy in Dakar, Senegal, the Antara news agency said the West African country now wanted to procure a fourth aircraft as well as ships for military applications from Indonesian shipbuilder PT PAL.

http://www.janes.com/article/76975/indonesia-in-pursuit-of-exports-in-emerging-markets

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force Su-35 contract next week.

*Minggu Depan Menteri Pertahanan Akan Tanda Tangani Kontrak Pembelian Sukhoi*

Kamis, 11 Januari 2018 17:45 WIB

*TRIBUNNEWS.COM, JAKARTA -* Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu mengatakan dalam waktu dekat Indonesia akan menandatangani kontrak pembelian pesawat tempur Sukhoi menggantikan unit F-5E yang sudah tidak difungsikan.

Dalam konferensi pers di sela Rapat Pimpinan di Kemenhan bersama Panglima TNI Jenderal Hadi Tjahjanto di Jakarta Pusat, Kamis (11/1/2018), Ryamizard mengatakan tanda tangan kontrak akan dilangsungkan minggu depan.

“Kalau tidak minggu ini, minggu depan kita akan tanda tangan kontrak untuk datangkan 11 pesawat tempur Sukhoi yang baru. Minggu lalu berkas sudah siap dan penandatanganan akan dilakukan di sini,” ujar Ryamizard.

Lebih lanjut, Ryamizard mengatakan nilai kontrak untuk mendatangkan 11 unit pesawat Sukhoi itu senilai 1.140 juta USD.

“Itu sudah sesuai UU No 16 Tahun 2012, transfer of technology (ToT), dan imbal dagang. Nilai kontraknya mencapai 1.140 juta USD karena unit pesawatnya bisa langsung menembak,” pungkasnya.

Panglima TNI Jenderal Hadi Tjahjanto juga membenarkan yang disampaikan Menhan.

“Penambahan berikutnya 11 unit Sukhoi untun menggantikan F-5E yang sudah 1,5 tahun tak bisa digunakan. Akan segera tanda tangan kontrak,” jelas Panglima TNI.

http://m.tribunnews.com/nasional/20...n-akan-tanda-tangani-kontrak-pembelian-sukhoi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

striver44 said:


> For now 6 ships......but there are plans to increase the number in the immidiate future



Last i heard, we gonna add 3 heavy frigates to the fleet.. so, the light frigate project might stop at 4 or 6 units.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sneak peek of CN235-220 Maritime Patrol Aircraft interior

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## striver44

*KCR-60M INDONESIA KEHILANGAN KEMAMPUAN SERANG RUDAL*
10 JANUARY 2018 DIANEKO_LC 8 COMMENTS
TNI-AL telah melepaskan peluncur rudal dari KCR-60M miliknya, KRI Sampari – 628 merupakan bagian dari rencana Angkatan Laut untuk menyusun kembali kemampuan kapal perang kelas serang cepat.

Kapal tersebut selesai menjalani pembaharuan oleh perusahaan galangan kapal milik negara PT PAL pada tanggal 21 Desember 2017. Kini telah dipasang sebuah _close-in weapon system (CIWS)_Type 630 buatan China di atas tiang tumpuan di posisi buritan dimana dahulu merupakan tempat untuk membawa RHIB. Senjata ini merupakan versi Cina dari AK-630 kaliber 30 mm, yang dikembangkan oleh Rusia, dan dipasarkan oleh China Shipbuilding Trading Co.

Dengan demikian, RHIB KRI Sampari – 628 sekarang telah dipindahkan sedikit ke depan menempati ruang yang sebelumnya dipasang dengan peluncur rudal diagonal. Peluncur ini dimaksudkan untuk menyediakan kapsul dengan kemampuan rudal anti-kapal, dan mampu menembakan rudal seperti C-705 buatan China.

Indonesia mengoperasikan tiga kapal perang jenis KCR-60M yang ditugaskan antara bulan Mei dan September tahun 2014, dan saat ini sedang membangun kapal keempat dengan tipe sejenis.

Platform 59,8 m ini didukung oleh dua mesin diesel MTU 20V 4000M73L, dan dapat mencapai kecepatan tertinggi 28 kt dan kisaran standar 2.400 mil (4.444 km) pada 20 kt, sebagaimana dilansir dari _Jane’s (09/01)_.


----------



## Nike

**** condensat case of BP MIGAS, made me piss off. 35 T, almost 3 billion US dollar. You can bought large scale modernization to TNI with this kind of money.


----------



## umigami

mandala said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Just for a/b?
How about c/d?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> **** condensat case of BP MIGAS, made me piss off. 35 T, almost 3 billion US dollar. You can bought large scale modernization to TNI with this kind of money.



It's not a lost cause.. thanks GOD, police has seized more than IDR 32 trillion from the suspect accounts. 


Kerugian Kasus Kondensat Capai Rp 35 Triliun, Terbesar untuk Penyelamatan Uang Negara

Kasus dugaan korupsi penjualan kondensat oleh PT Trans Pacific Petrochemical Indotama (TPPI) yang juga melibatkan Satuan Kerja Khusus Pelaksana Kegiatan Usaha Hulu Minyak dan Gas Bumi (SKK Migas), menjadi sorotan publik karena nilai kerugian negaranya.

Berdasarkan penghitungan Badan Pemeriksaan Keuangan (BPK), negara dirugikan sebesar 2,716 miliar dollar AS. Jika dikonversi ke rupiah, nilainya sekitar Rp 35 triliun.

Direktur Tindak Pidana Ekonomi Khusus Bareskrim Polri Brigjen Pol Agung Setya mengatakan, nilai tersebut terbesar sepanjang sejarah penghitungan kerugian negara oleh BPK.

"Kalau berdasarkan informasi BPK, memang baru kali ini ada penyelamatan kerugian negara sebesar lebih dari Rp 32 triliun," ujar Agung Setya, Senin (8/1/2018).

_Penyidik menyita Rp 32 triliun yang diperoleh dari beberapa rekening tersangka yang diblokir. Selain itu, ada pula rekening lain yang mendapat keuntungan sekitar Rp 140 miliar. Penyidik Bareskrim Polri juga menyita kilang minyak milik TPPI di Tuban, Jawa Timur, senilai Rp 600 miliar._

"Kerugiannya Rp 35 triliun. Itu artinya masih ada selisih yang terus harus kami kejar," kata Agung.

Agung mengakui penanganan kasus kondensat rumit. Sebab, korupsi dilakukan di area perminyakan. Umumnya, kasus yang ditangani polisi berkaitan dengan proyek dan pengadaan barang.

Pada awal penanganan perkara, kata Agung, banyak pihak yang melirik untuk menangani kasu sini.

"Ada juga yang sampai ingin menggeser pidananya menjadi perdata. Tapi kami temukan kuncinya bahwa kasus ini tidak ada kontraknya," kata dia.

Kejaksaan menyatakan bahwa kasus dugaan korupsi kondensat ini telah lengkap dan tinggal menunggu pelimpahan dari penyidik.

Polisi memisahkan berkas perkara menjadi dua. Berkas pertama terdiri dari dua tersangka, yaitu mantan Kepala BP Migas, Raden Priyono; dan mantan Deputi Finansial Ekonomi dan Pemasaran BP Migas, Djoko Harsono.

Sementara, berkas kedua untuk tersangka mantan Presiden Direktur PT TPPI, Honggo Wendratmo.

Pengusutan perkara dugaan korupsi melalui penjualan kondensat sudah dilakukan Bareskrim Polri sejak 2015. Korupsi itu melibatkan SKK Migas (dulu bernama BP Migas), PT TPPI, dan Kementerian ESDM. Penyidik menemukan sejumlah dugaan tindak pidana.

Pertama, yakni penunjukan langsung PT TPPI oleh SKK Migas untuk menjual kondensat. Kedua, PT TPPI telah melanggar kebijakan wakil presiden untuk menjual kondensat ke Pertamina. TPPI justru menjualnya ke perusahaan lain.

Penyidik juga menemukan bahwa meski kontrak kerja sama SKK Migas dengan PT TPPI ditandatangani pada Maret 2009, tetapi PT TPPI sudah menerima kondensat dari BP Migas sejak Januari 2009 untuk dijual.

Komitmen awal kontrak kerja mereka adalah memproduksi bahan bakar untuk dijual Pertamina. Namun, PT TPPI mengolahnya menjadi LPG.

Selain itu, PT TPPI juga diduga tidak menyerahkan hasil penjualan kondensat ke kas negara.

_http://nasional.kompas.com/read/201...pai-rp-35-triliun-terbesar-untuk-penyelamatan_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mahakam

gagah euy si bapak pake item2


----------



## Star Bugs

Mahakam said:


> gagah euy si bapak pake item2



Ibu2x juga dong. Ada Bu Susi sama Bu Retno.


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force F-16s.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army 8th Cavalry Battalion Leopard 2RI MBT. Credit to Yonkav 8.







https://www.instagram.com/yonkav8_narasingawiratama/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*SEKBANG TNI AU AKAN TAMBAH PESAWAT LATIH GROB DAN WONG BEE*
12 JANUARY 2018 DIANEKO_LC 2 COMMENTS
Sekolah Penerbang (Sekbang) TNI Angkatan Udara (AU) masih kekurangan jumlah pesawat latih untuk para calon penerbang militer.

Saat ini kebutuhan antara pesawat dengan dan jumlah perwira muda calon penerbang belum ideal. Ada dua jenis pesawat latih yang digunakan dua jenis, Grob berjumlah 24 unit dan 14 pesawat KT1 Woong Bee.

Danlanud Adisutjipto Yogyakarta Marsma TNI Novyan Samyoga mengakui ketersediaan pesawat latih masih terbatas dan itu menjadi kendala.

“Untuk pesawat latih ini, kami merencanakan akan menambah 12 pesawat, masing-masing enam untuk Grob dan enam untuk KT1 Woong Bee,” tutur Novyan usai serah terima jabatan Danwingter Lanud Adisutjipto, di Lapangan Jupiter Lanud Adisutjipto, Yogyakarta, Kamis 11 Januari 2018.

Dia menjelaskan penambahan pesawat akan dilakukan secara bertahap. Langkag awal akan didatangkan pesawat jenis Grob. Rencananya, pesawat tersebut akan tiba Februari mendatang.

Dengan penambahan tersebut, total pesawat Grob berjumlah 30 unit. Sementara KT1 Woong Bee akan menjadi 20 pesawat. “Dengan penambahan ini tentu pelaksanaan pendidikan tidak akan terganggu,” ungkapnya.

Novyan menjelaskan, KT1 Woong Bee tidak hanya untuk pesawat latih, tapi juga untuk kegiatan atraksi. Dengan adanya penambahan pesawat nanti, kata dia, khusus KT1 Woong Bee akan difokuskan untuk kegiatan Jupiter Aerobic Team (JAT).

Sementara Grob akan difokuskan sebagai pesawat latih khusus.“Karena itu, meminta kepada pejabat Danwingter baru dapat membuat inovasi guna mengatasi kendala tersebut,” tuturnya.

Komandan Wing Pendidikan Terbang (Danwingdikter) Lanud Adisutjipto, Kol Pnb Deni Hasoloan menegaskan siap melaksanakan tugas baru yang diembannya.

Sebagai langkah awal, kata dia, selain akan melanjutkan program pejabat lama, juga akan menyesuaikan dengan rencana yang dibutuhkan.

Dia menambahkan, inovasi juga akan dilakukan sesuai dengan kebutuhan dan kendala. “Setiap rencana sudah dibuat, tinggal dilaksanakan. Untuk kendala memang perlu inovasi sehingga rencana dapat dilaksanakan sesuai dengan yang direncanakan,” tuturnya.

_Photo : KT-1 B Wong Bee TNI AU (Istimewa)_

_Sumber : Sindonews_


Indonesian Air Force to add six more Grob trainer and six Wong Bee trainer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Navy orders more SIGMA Frigates (2), Missile boats (4), Submarine, Minesweeper and OPV from PT.PAL Shipyard this year

PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) memperkirakan meningkatnya pesanan dari pemerintah melalui Kementerian Pertahanan diyakini akan mempermudah ekspansi perusahaan ke pasar internasional. Direktur Utama PAL Indonesia Budiman Saleh menuturkan pihaknya mengalami lonjakan pesanan untuk 2018. Meski begitu dia belum bersedia menyampaikan target pendapatan perusahaan pada tahun ini.






"Target PAL pada 2018 melonjak drastis dari 2017," kata Budiman, Kamis (11/1).

Dia mengatakan pesanan produk untuk militer Indonesia akan membuat konsumen asing lebih percaya untuk memakai produk PAL.

"Pemakai atau user pertama adalah Kemhan sehingga _customer_ asing pun akan _confident_ untuk memakai produk PAL," katanya.

Dari_ tahun lalu, kata Budi, pihaknya mengerjakan 1 kapal LPD, 1 kapal cepat rudal, 1 kapal selam, pembaruan kapal KRI Malahayati, pembaruan KRI Sampari & Tombak._

Untuk _tahun ini _diperkirakan akan terdapat pekerjaan tambahan pemeliharaan dan perbaikan KRI. Perusahaan menargetkan _menggarap 4 KCR, 2 kapal PKR, tambahan kapal selam, kapal buru ranjau, dan kapal offshore patrol vessel, serta pemeliharaan perbaikan rutin._

Selain itu, pihaknya juga meningkatkan pekerjaan untuk produk nonmiliter, seperti produksi alat pembangkit listrik untuk _onshore_ dan _offshore_, pengerjaan kapal niaga dalam negeri dan meningkatkan penetrasi ke pasar internasional.

_http://industri.bisnis.com/read/20180111/257/725735/javascript_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Navy orders more SIGMA Frigates (2), Missile boats (4), Submarine, Minesweeper and OPV from PT.PAL Shipyard this year
> 
> PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) memperkirakan meningkatnya pesanan dari pemerintah melalui Kementerian Pertahanan diyakini akan mempermudah ekspansi perusahaan ke pasar internasional. Direktur Utama PAL Indonesia Budiman Saleh menuturkan pihaknya mengalami lonjakan pesanan untuk 2018. Meski begitu dia belum bersedia menyampaikan target pendapatan perusahaan pada tahun ini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Target PAL pada 2018 melonjak drastis dari 2017," kata Budiman, Kamis (11/1).
> 
> Dia mengatakan pesanan produk untuk militer Indonesia akan membuat konsumen asing lebih percaya untuk memakai produk PAL.
> 
> "Pemakai atau user pertama adalah Kemhan sehingga _customer_ asing pun akan _confident_ untuk memakai produk PAL," katanya.
> 
> Dari_ tahun lalu, kata Budi, pihaknya mengerjakan 1 kapal LPD, 1 kapal cepat rudal, 1 kapal selam, pembaruan kapal KRI Malahayati, pembaruan KRI Sampari & Tombak._
> 
> Untuk _tahun ini _diperkirakan akan terdapat pekerjaan tambahan pemeliharaan dan perbaikan KRI. Perusahaan menargetkan _menggarap 4 KCR, 2 kapal PKR, tambahan kapal selam, kapal buru ranjau, dan kapal offshore patrol vessel, serta pemeliharaan perbaikan rutin._
> 
> Selain itu, pihaknya juga meningkatkan pekerjaan untuk produk nonmiliter, seperti produksi alat pembangkit listrik untuk _onshore_ dan _offshore_, pengerjaan kapal niaga dalam negeri dan meningkatkan penetrasi ke pasar internasional.
> 
> _http://industri.bisnis.com/read/20180111/257/725735/javascript_



Kalau kata mereka ok


----------



## nametag

madokafc said:


> Kalau kata mereka ok
> 
> View attachment 447818


but no defence minister & finance minister


----------



## Nike

*Pembentukan Armada Ketiga di Papua Keniscayaan*

12 Januari 2018




Armada ketiga rencananya bermarkas di Sorong, Papua (photo : defence.pk)

Jakarta, (Antara) - Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Laut (Kasal) Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi menyebutkan pembentukan armada ketiga di kawasan tengah merupakan keniscayaan dalam menjaga kedaulatan dan keutuhan Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia (NKRI).

"Pembentukan armada ketiga adalah keniscayaan karena wilayah laut Indonesia yang sangat luas," kata Kasal di Jakarta, Jumat.

Mabesal terus mendorong agar pembentukan armada ketiga TNI AL dapat terealisasikan karena dengan luas wilayah laut yang ada di Indonesia yang mencapai 3,2 juta kilometer persegi bebannya terlalu berat bila hanya dijaga dua armada, yakni Armada RI Kawasan Barat (Armabar) di Jakarta dan Armada RI Kawasan Timur (Armatim) di Surabaya.

"Ini tidak kecil bagi seorang panglima armada untuk mengawasi laut yang sangat luas," kata mantan Kasum TNI ini.

Kasal mengaku sudah mengajukan pembentukan armada ketiga di wilayah tengah tersebut, namun permasalahannya dikembalikan pada kemampuan biaya.

"Markas Armada Timur yang dipindahkan di Papua sudah 50 persen. Tinggal menunggu keputusan dari presiden saja," ucapnya.

Mantan Pangarmabar ini menjelaskan, Armatim saja memiliki tugas untuk menjaga perairan yang terlalu luas, yakni mulai dari perairan Tegal sampai ke perairan timur. Adapun Armabar memiliki tugas untuk menjaga kawasan Laut China Selatan, Selat Malaka dan selatan Jawa serta Samudera Hindia.

Ade menilai dengan keberadaan armada ketiga yakni armada tengah, maka tugas dalam menjaga luasnya perairan di Indonesia itu akan semakin efektif. Beban tugas seorang panglima armada menurutnya, tidak lagi menjadi berat seperti yang terjadi saat ini.

"Dan mereka masing-masing punya perhatian atau intensitas kawasan," tukasnya.

Seperti diketahui, pembentukan satuan armada ketiga untuk TNI AL sudah diajukan pada masa Panglima Jenderal TNI Moeldoko. Namun, hingga saat ini, pembentukan satuan baru itu belum juga terealisasi.

(Antara)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Construction progress of the latest Navy' LPD at PT.PAL Shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesia To Receive Last Two US-granted F-16 Fighter Jets Tomorrow*






An Indonesian air force F-16C Block 52 ID on a functional test flight from Hill AFB, Utah. (USAF photo)
- A +
The last two F-16 jet fighters granted to Indonesia by the United States are expected to arrive at Iswahjudi, Magetan, East Java, on January 12, 2018.

The aircraft are part of a total of 24 aircraft the US government has promised to Indonesia. Currently, 22 numbers of aircraft has been delivered so far, significantly strenghtening – at least in numbers – the fleet of Indonesia’s Air Force.

Commander of Iswahjudi Air Force Base, First Air Commodore Samsul Rizal, was quoted as saying by Antara news that initially, six such aircraft had been scheduled to arrive in Indonesia, but only four planes had landed on schedule.

On December 12, 2017, US had delivered four F-16 type C planes, which have improved avionics and weaponry systems than previous versions of the F-16, departed from the US on December 11 and made a stop in Guam, Hawaii, before landing at Iswahjudi on Tuesday. But the remaining two that were scheduled to arrive as a batch of six, had to undergo repair work due to mechanical issue after landing in Hawaii.

"Information released by the Ministry of Defense stated that the handover ceremony of the F-16 fighter aircraft will also be witnessed by representatives from the US government," commander stated.

Rizal explained that during the F-16 handover ceremony, all aircraft provided by the United States, both in the No 3 Squadron which based in Iswahjudi Air Force Base and those sent to No 16 Squadron 16 based in Rusmin Nuryadin Air Force Base in Pekanbaru, Riau Province, will be present at the Iswahjudi Airport.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/21...anted_F_16_Fighter_Jets_Tomorrow#.WljR_qiWZPY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pindad has completed the construction & ready to deliver 29 units Anoa2 panser for MINUSCA peacekeeping mission. In total there're 80 units Anoa2 panser utilized in UN mission.

Direktur Utama PT Pindad Abraham Mose mengatakan perusahaannya sudah merampungkan pesanan panser Anoa untuk pasukan perdamaian Perserikatan Bangsa Bangsa (PBB). Sedikitnya ada 3 misi pasukan perdamaian PBB yang mengoperasikan Anoa buatan PT Pindad yakni misi UNAMID di Sudan, UNIFIL di Lebanon, dan MINUSCA di Afrika Tengah. Berdasarkan catatan PT Pindad, total ada 80 unit panser Anoa yang digunakan dalam misi perdamaian PBB.














_https://bisnis.tempo.co/read/1048856/pt-pindad-kirim-29-unit-anoa-untuk-pasukan-perdamaian-pbb_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Will Boost Economy Through Defense Industry: Minister*










Developing a strong, independent and competitive national defense industry is one of Indonesia's 2018 priorities. (JG Photo/Rezza Estily)


_By_ *Sheany* _on 10:38 pm Jan 11, 2018_ 
_Category_ *News , Security
Jakarta.* The government seeks to develop Indonesia's defense industry to further boost the national economy, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said on Thursday (11/01).

"The defense industry can contribute to the growth of our national economy. The economic growth of many countries is sustained by their defense industry, and we are heading in that direction," Ryamizard said at a press conference in Central Jakarta.

He added that efforts will be directed toward developing primary weaponry defense system, known as _alutsista_ in Indonesian, and the defense industry as a whole.

Ryamizard said that state-owned ship manufacturer PAL, state-owned aircraft manufacturer Dirgantara Indonesia and state-owned weapons manufacturer Pindad will work to build better quality products for the use of the Indonesian Military (TNI).

"We invite people to come here and buy [our defense products], they will know it's good quality," Ryamizard said, adding that the government is aiming to attract more investors to the country.

Developing a strong, independent and competitive national defense industry is one of Indonesia's 2018 priorities.

Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi said during her 2018 foreign policy outlook conference earlier this week that the country's economic diplomacy will continue to promote the strategic industry's products.

According to Retno, last year Dirgantara Indonesia aircraft were purchased by Mexico and Senegal.

http://jakartaglobe.id/security-news/indonesia-will-boost-economy-defense-industry-minister/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Svantana said:


>



Heavily armed zikon


----------



## mandala



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Heavily armed zikon


Not Zikon but Zipur X, basically they are combat sappers. Army Engineers with combat capability like raider unit.


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

https://video-sin6-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v...=71e4e5e8540536e3144c9423768f13d0&oe=5A5B226B

https://m.facebook.com/kholik.andri...1450&__tn__=EH-R&cached_data=true&ftid=&mdf=1

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Svantana said:


> View attachment 448096
> View attachment 448097
> View attachment 448098
> View attachment 448099
> View attachment 448100
> View attachment 448101
> View attachment 448102
> View attachment 448105
> 
> 
> https://video-sin6-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t42.1790-2/25494322_344486712697181_4510914218668589056_n.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InN2ZV9zZCJ9&_nc_eui2=v1:AeHoYasQ-LLOzAIQDK43N72Z6dO9iLLJLVm3XK3O395omPBMtnXWNFZOC54dozMtu-_hFxlx45OZkivB8LboUBkIXXsGcCXDIQ3A6y0eBOhzlg&oh=71e4e5e8540536e3144c9423768f13d0&oe=5A5B226B
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/kholik.andriansyah/posts/pcb.1617934134961123/?photo_id=1617933144961222&mds=/photos/viewer/?photoset_token=pcb.1617934134961123&photo=1617933144961222&profileid=100000024738968&source=49&refid=17&_ft_=top_level_post_id.1617934134961123%3Atl_objid.1617934134961123%3Athrowback_story_fbid.1617934134961123%3Athid.100002336554758%3A306061129499414%3A2%3A0%3A1517471999%3A3014448078450921450&__tn__=EH-R&cached_data=true&ftid=&mdf=1


real gun boat
real patrol boat


----------



## mandala

Svantana said:


> View attachment 448096
> View attachment 448097
> View attachment 448098
> View attachment 448099
> View attachment 448100
> View attachment 448101
> View attachment 448102
> View attachment 448105
> 
> 
> https://video-sin6-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t42.1790-2/25494322_344486712697181_4510914218668589056_n.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InN2ZV9zZCJ9&_nc_eui2=v1:AeHoYasQ-LLOzAIQDK43N72Z6dO9iLLJLVm3XK3O395omPBMtnXWNFZOC54dozMtu-_hFxlx45OZkivB8LboUBkIXXsGcCXDIQ3A6y0eBOhzlg&oh=71e4e5e8540536e3144c9423768f13d0&oe=5A5B226B
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/kholik.andriansyah/posts/pcb.1617934134961123/?photo_id=1617933144961222&mds=/photos/viewer/?photoset_token=pcb.1617934134961123&photo=1617933144961222&profileid=100000024738968&source=49&refid=17&_ft_=top_level_post_id.1617934134961123%3Atl_objid.1617934134961123%3Athrowback_story_fbid.1617934134961123%3Athid.100002336554758%3A306061129499414%3A2%3A0%3A1517471999%3A3014448078450921450&__tn__=EH-R&cached_data=true&ftid=&mdf=1


Looking at the pics some new features installed on the two KCR-60Ms.











The last pic iinm is the tracking radar for the CIWS. Don't know what the first pic is.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Mulawarman Military District Command













mandala said:


> Looking at the pics some new features installed on the two KCR-60Ms. The last pic iinm is the tracking radar for the CIWS. Don't know what the first pic is.


Looks like weather radar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

As long as i know, package per KCR from China usually included AK 630 and two box launcher C705

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Marine Corps RM-70 Vampire MLRS.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes

*Shipbuilder PT PAL to focus on Navy projects*





Dozens of guests observe strategic sealift vessel 'BRP TARLAC' at Tanjung Perak Port in Surabaya on May 8. It was the debut of the warship ordered by the Philippines' defense ministry. (Antara/Zabur Karuru)


State-owned shipbuilder PT PAL is seeking to complete several primary weaponry defense system (Alutsista) projects for the Indonesian Navy this year.

“PAL currently has several ongoing warship constructions from the Indonesian Navy,” PAL president director Budiman Saleh said in Jakarta over the weekend on the sidelines of the contract signing between PAL and state-owned credit insurance firm Askrindo.

The ships being constructed include four fast missile boats (KCR) worth Rp 4 trillion (US$300 million), two missile destroyer escorts (PKR) worth Rp 7 trillion and three submarines worth $1.2 billion per unit, he added.

Two KCR, _KRI Sampari_ and _Tombak_, have been weaponized, and one submarine is slated to be completed by the end of this year, Budiman said

Even though PAL prioritizes Alutsista orders from the Navy, the company would also try to expand its foothold in the international market.

Budiman said after the first foreign order from the Philippines, PAL had gotten orders from several other countries. The orders came from several ASEAN members as well as from African nations, such as Nigeria, Senegal, Guyana-Bissau and Gabon.

“We are currently targeting orders from Malaysia and Thailand, as well as African countries,” Budiman said, adding that PAL was currently seeking to export two warships to Malaysia valued at $170 million each. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2018/01/15/shipbuilder-pt-pal-to-focus-on-navy-projects.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Aviation AH-64E Apache Guardian Pilot.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

gondes said:


> and _three submarines worth $1.2 billion per unit_, he added.
> 
> Budiman said, adding that PAL was currently seeking to export _two warships to Malaysia valued at $170 million each_.



The accuracy of this reporting is very questionable


----------



## Svantana

REPUBLIC INDONESIA MARINE CORPS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SIM.Inc

pr1v4t33r said:


> Mulawarman Military District Command
> 
> View attachment 448212
> 
> View attachment 448213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like weather radar


No. That's maritime satellite communications antenna covered with radome.

Bagian dari SISKOMSAT TNI AL dengan gelombang KU-band. Kayaknya semua dari patracom punyanya Telkomsel. Kurang tau kalo trio Nahkhoda ragam class, mungkin thales atau buatan luar x.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SIM.Inc

di itung2x untuk 11 point ini saja duitnya... hampir 150 Mber..
Credit to military_buzz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SIM.Inc said:


> View attachment 448230
> di itung2x untuk 11 point ini saja duitnya... hampir 150 Mber..
> Credit to military_buzz



Jumat kemarin kan AL baru signing 173 kontrak buat 2018, total nilainya cuma Rp 813 M. Nothing major...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

PT Dirgantara Indonesia and Turkish Aerospace Industries, Inc. (TAI) to collaborate on the production of N219 Nurtanio & N245 and also marketing of UAV Drones.

*Turki, Indonesia kolaborasi produksi pesawat N219*

Turkish Aerospace Industries dan PTDI juga akan berkolaborasi produksi pesawat N245, pemasaran pesawat terbang tanpa awak (drone) UAV dan kerja sama aerostruktur

15.01.2018 Hayati Nupus Jakarta Raya






CEO Turkish Aerospace Industries Temel Kotil dan Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara Indonesia Elfien Goentoro di sela-sela pembahasan kolaborasi industri pertahanan, Senin 15 Januari 2018, di kantor PTDI di Bandung, Jawa Barat, Indonesia.

Hayati Nupus

*JAKARTA*

Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) dan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) berkolaborasi dalam pemasaran dan perluasan produksi pesawat N219.

CEO TAI Temel Kotil dan Direktur Utama PTDI Elfien Goentoro membahas kolaborasi itu, Senin, di kantor PTDI di Bandung, Jawa Barat, Indonesia.

Manajer Hukum dan Humas PTDI Irland Budiman mengatakan kolaborasi itu akan dimulai setelah N219 memperoleh sertifikasi penerbangan 100 jam dan dua bulan setelah sertifikat dikeluarkan oleh Direktorat Jenderal Perhubungan Udara Kementerian Perhubungan RI.

“Kemungkinan pada akhir 2018,” ujar Irland pada Senin.

Selain itu, ujar Irland, kedua negara juga akan berkolaborasi dalam pemasaran pesawat terbang tanpa awak (drone) UAV dan kerja sama aerostruktur.

Pada kunjungan hari ini, Temel juga meninjau langsung fasilitas produksi di hanggar Fixed Wing dan Rotary Wing PTDI.

Kerja sama ini merupakan tindak lanjut dari MoU yang diteken kedua perusahaan pada 11 Mei 2017 lalu di IDEF 2017 Fair di Istanbul, Turki.

Kerja sama Turki dan PTDI menyoal industri pertahanan ini bukan yang pertama. Tahun 2003 lalu PTDI mengembangkan pesawat CN235-100 untuk Angkatan Laut Turki dan Badan Keamanan Laut Partai Turki.

http://aa.com.tr/id/dunia/turki-indonesia-kolaborasi-produksi-pesawat-n219/1030961


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

pr1v4t33r said:


> The accuracy of this reporting is very questionable


Btw, the more interestingly is the cost for building of 4 units KCR-60 which reaches $.300 million, which means it is worth of $.75 million each!
So is it possible to use European weaponry and systems? If it still using of Chinese products I'm not sure it will be that expensive.


----------



## mandala

Bhayangkara said:


> Btw, the more interestingly is the cost for building of 4 units KCR-60 which reaches $.300 million, which means it is worth of $.75 million each!
> So is it possible to use European weaponry and systems? If it still using of Chinese products I'm not sure it will be that expensive.


The unit price for the fourth KCR-60M is around $16 million. More expensive than the previous 3 units which cost around $9.6 million per unit.

"Dari sisi harga terdapat perbedaan KCR 60 meter bagian kedua ini dibandingkan dengan tiga unit KCR pada bagian pertama. KCR bagian kedua ini dipatok seharga Rp 210 miliar, sedangkan tiga unit KCR bagian pertama masing-masing Rp 125 miliar."

http://m.republika.co.id/berita/eko...pengerjaan-kapal-cepat-rudal-pesanan-kemenhan

Anyone knows if the upgrades of the KRI Sampari & KRI Tombak include new engines? Cmiiw adding new tracking radars, CIWS and its ammunitions will add weight to the vessel and will be more heavier than before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mandala said:


> Anyone knows if the upgrades of the KRI Sampari & KRI Tombak include new engines? Cmiiw adding new tracking radars, CIWS and its ammunitions will add weight to the vessel and will be more heavier than before.



I don't know about Sampari&Tombak, but the latest batch indeed have higher displacement, around 500 Ton instead of 450 Ton. Equipped with bigger engine 2 x 3.800 kw instead of 2 x 2.880 kw, and designed to have higher max speed exceeding 30 knot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

pr1v4t33r said:


> I don't know about Sampari&Tombak, but the latest batch indeed have higher displacement, around 500 Ton instead of 450 Ton. Equipped with bigger engine 2 x 3.800 kw instead of 2 x 2.880 kw, and designed to have higher max speed exceeding 30 knot.


Nice.


----------



## Nike

*Military deploys medical personnel to tackle measles outbreak in Asmat*
Senin, 15 Januari 2018 19:08 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Illustration. TNI medical personnel (ANTARA PHOTO/Aswaddy Hamid) ()

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian National Defense Forces (TNI) has deployed 53 medical personnel to handle the measles epidemic in Asmat District of Papua Province.

"The personnel deployed under the TNI Task Force for the extraordinary event have departed aboard a Hercules A-1326 helicopter from the Halim Perdanakusuma Airbase to Papua," Head of the TNI Information Center Mayor General M. Sabrar Fadhilah stated in a press release received here on Monday.

Fadhilah noted that President Joko Widodo had urged TNI Commander Marshall Hadi Tjahjanto to treat people suffering from measles in Asmat District.

The TNI commander has established a health task force to assist the Health Ministry to fight the measles outbreak.

The team comprises medical personnel from the TNI and Army health center as well as the Navy and Air Force health service.

The joint operation is being carried out to offer humanitarian assistance in the health sector.

"The task force will strengthen the medical team of the Cendrawasih Regional Military Command centered in Timika City," Fadhilah stated.

The team comprises medical specialists, paramedic officers, and medicine specialists. The team has also brought along medical tools and vaccines for diphtheria and measles.

According to Fadhilah, the TNI has also brought along 11,100 instant food packages to be distributed to the people of Asmat. 

He noted that the total count of those exposed to measles had reached 467 children.

Meanwhile, 487 children had been vaccinated, and 1,052 others had received medical treatment. 

Reported by Saiful Hakim
(Uu.B019/INE)
EDITED BY INE/H-YH
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/114...personnel-to-tackle-measles-outbreak-in-asmat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

SEA DEFENCE REVIEW
*SEA States: Mal-Indo Forces*
Timothy Soh​




This is a brief overview and comparison of the armed forces of both Indonesia and Malaysia. The piece here discusses only the military aspect and will avoid the political dimensions.

*The prior decades*

In the decades prior, Malaysia and Indonesia had strategic partners from the Cold War. For Indonesia, the Soviet Union saw an interest in maintaining a discreet friendship with the Indonesians despite their ‘Communist Purges’ in the 60’s and 70’s. This low profile relations would survive the Suharto era and prosper again with Gorbachev until today. The USSR, and later Russia, are one of the main military aid suppliers to Indonesia.[1][2][3] The last two decades saw Indonesia rekindle ties with the US and Australia as attention on global politics pivot to this region.[4][5][6] The highly secretive counter-terrorist outfit Densus 88 was trained by both the US and Australia.[7]

Malaysia has, for decades, been friendly with the western hemisphere. To this day, multi-national missions still fly out of Malaysian bases as part of the Five Powers Defence Arrangements.[8][9][10][11] Several Malaysian regiments also kept ties with their UK counterparts.[12][13] Suffice to say, their military equipment were similarly inspired.[14][15] Shifting political conditions (including a spat with Washington over Iraq) pressured Malaysia to tread carefully when managing ties between the West and China. Facing the need to modernise her air force which then lagged behind Singapore, Malaysia acquired Mig-29s cheaply from a new born Russia although she would come to regret the acquisition due to maintenance difficulties.[16][17] Her further acquisitions include other Russian jets, Chinese ships, Polish tanks, Japanese planes etc.[18][19][20]

It is important to note that all military forces in this part of South East Asia are maintained at a level which is enough to deal with neighbouring threats or sometimes even under that level because chance of a conflict between the countries here are limited. During the reign of Suharto, the Indonesian military maintained a minimal existence but nevertheless the army remained massive for the substantial amount of territory it has to protect (Indonesia has one of the largest airborne forces in the world).

*Modernisation*

Malaysia embarked on modernisation of their armed forces earlier than the Indonesians did. However, Indonesia is vastly richer. Indonesia’s defence spending peaked in 2016 at US$ 7.78Bn (0.87613% of GDP) while Malaysia's defence budget for 2016 was US$ 4Bn.[21][22][23] Indonesia’s GDP for 2017 is estimated to exceed US$1Tn, coupled with lower cost of living they are getting a lot of value out of the budget.[24]President Jokowi promised to raise defence expenditure to 1.5% of GDP should the economic growth continue on its 7% path.[25]

_Indonesia has a much larger territory to protect_




Although both countries have redirected their military’s focus towards securing their South China Sea flank, the modernisation of both armed forces progress on a markedly different direction (as of 2017).[26]

The Indonesians invested heavily on modern vehicles. They also cooperated with foreign weapon developers to develop weapon platforms for their needs. One such collaboration with FNSS of Turkey was to develop the KAPLAN series of armoured vehicles including a medium tank. Indonesia is also collaborating with the South Koreans to develop the IF-X stealth jet that will give the Indonesians a decisive edge in the region.[27] Acquisition of new ships aim to ferry troops while providing a defensive umbrella for the naval troop carriers.

_Kaplan family of tracked vehicles_




_Artist impression of the IF-X_




The deluge of new equipment types introduced into Indonesian service is staggering. Were it not for their uniforms, you would not realise it is still the same Indonesian armed forces. The jump forward in 10 years was that big![28]

The Malaysians took a different approach. Their ground defence improvement revolves around their mechanised and motorised infantry units. Like Singapore, they invested in networking their troops with an advanced armoured vehicle as the nexus. With a modest budget, the Malaysians are careful with how they spend on modernisation.

Unlike the Indonesians, the Malaysians already have a functioning network centric warfare systems for the army. The armed forces is currently undergoing Phase 1 Bravo integration (2017–2020), with 2035 slated as the completion of the final Phase 4.[29] In the area of network centric warfare for the army, Indonesia lags behind.

But Indonesia is no a frog in the well. Her modernisation of the navy with the Combat Management System allows her spread of networked equipped ships and sensors to share combat information of encroaching threats.[30] [31] Airbus Space and Defense is now the provider of satcomms for Indonesia’s air combat, surveillance, and naval defence network.[32]

_Future Soldier System of the Royal Malaysian Armed Forces_




_A new breed of long range surveillance radar in service with the Indonesians are a key component of their integrated defence network._




*Ground Force*

The Malaysians earned a good reputation amongst UN Peace Keepers as professional and courageous fighters. They honed their operational edge and kept it current but this does not represent the entire force.

For a long time, the Indonesian military was focused on island defences and force projection over water bodies. Indonesia has 17,504 islands over 1,919,440 sq/km.[33][34]Securing this vast territory is a herculean task. This requirement led the Indonesians to develop a ground force that specialises in projecting their power over water bodies with a large Marine Corps.[35] While the airborne infantry corps (KOPASSUS), and KOSTRAD strategic reserve, serve as a quick reaction force to deal with any trouble pinned in place by the territorial army.[36][37]

Natuna, as part of the Riau Islands, is a strategic location that is capable of choking the straits or defending it. Many new assets acquired by the Indonesian ground force were relocated to Natuna in a hurry.[38][39]

_NASAMS air defence systems fire the SLAMRAAM, a very accurate anti-aircraft missile based on the AIM-120 AMRAAM._[40]_ In July 2017, Indonesia acquired this potent medium ranged air defence system._[41]




By asset and numbers, the Malaysian army is smaller than the Indonesians. The Indonesians may have many newer vehicles but the Malaysians have fully integrated their relatively new heavy tank force whereas the Indonesians have yet to accomplish that. This is by virtue of the longer time the Malaysians have had ownership of their heavy tanks.

Indonesia’s pursuit of helicopter gunships underscores their understanding of the evolving conditions and future challenges they face. In accordance with their policy of diversification, they picked the American made AH-64E Apache, Russian made Mi-35 Hind.[42][43] In addition, the army acquired the AS500 Fennec and H225M Cougar helicopters for ground support and ferrying of troops.[44] This deluge of new equipment pads the army’s aviation component as the army is set to battle more piracy and insurgency in the coming years.[45]

By comparison, the Malaysian Army aviation component is modest.[46] This can be explained by the army’s doctrine of relying on the Air Force for heli-transport rather than having the army create a lifting wing and attending logistics.[47] In the near future, a reorganisation might see army aviation have their own heli-transport.

Both Indonesia and Malaysia have experienced baptism under fire in Low Intensity Conflicts. Like the recent Marawi Siege in Southern Philippines, both Indo-Mal have faced their own insurgency battles. In 2013, the Malaysian military successfully defeated insurgents in the Lahad Datu siege, a siege not unlike Marawi but it covered a larger area.[48] Indonesia also experienced insurgencies which the elite and highly secretive Detachment 88 Police Counter-Terrorist group dealt with in short time. Unfortunately, there are scant details on their operations.[49]

*Air Force*

If there are areas where the Malaysians have an edge over the Indonesians, it would be their Air Force and navy. However, any lead in superiority enjoyed by the Malaysians is fast coming to an end as Indonesia will close the gap between them by 2024. There were signs that Indonesia lacked confidence in South Korea’s ability to develop a highly complex stealth fighter when they stopped paying their share of development fund for the KF-X project.[50] But this might be a result of shifting priorities as the Indonesian military focuses on the immediate gap in their naval capabilities. The Indonesian military may also face budgetary constraints for new jets as they relocate huge sums for revamping the much neglected mechanised component of the army (they still operate the original AMX-13/75 in 2017).

The Malaysian air force currently operate top tier jets from both East and West. Up until 2014, the Royal Malaysian Air Force was numerically and technologically superior. In the near future, both countries will attain force parity.[51][52]

From the late 90’s to the mid 2000’s, the Indonesian Air Force was in really bad shape due to American and European arms embargoes.[53][54] This grounded almost all of their F-16, F-5, C-130, and BAe Hawk fleet while their Russian made Su-27 were only demonstration models without the avionics nor armaments to carry out interceptions.[55]This bitter experience taught Indonesia the importance of self-sufficiency and having diversified suppliers.[56]

Both Indonesia and Malaysia have signed for Russia’s premier multi-role jets. The former SU-35, and the latter SU-30MKM. Both aircraft are nearly identical to each other with some differences specific to their air defence doctrine.[57]

However, many nations operating Russian jets often have problems with long downtime and short operational availability compared to the more costly American or European jets.[58][59][60]

_The Su-30MKM sports a powerful radar. The radar is so heavy they needed to add forward canards to support its weight while flying. The Su-35 has a lighter radar but a larger fuel tank to patrol Indonesia’s large airspace._




*Navy*

From the 1960’s to 2000’s, Indonesia owned 1 cruiser, 11 destroyers, 15 frigates, 8 corvettes, 12 submarines, 14 ASW ships, and other support vessels.[61] During the same period, the Malaysian navy owned 2 frigates, 4 corvettes, 8 MGBs, and other support vessels.[62] On paper, the Indonesian navy was bigger and more threatening.

Unfortunately, this could not be further from the truth. While Indonesia may have a large fleet of gunboats to patrol the long shorelines, most of her warships were non-functioning due to neglect. Many of her warships sat in dock because they were not sea worthy.[63] Even acquisitions of newer second hand German ships were costly to refurbish, stripping the navy of her operating funds, forcing her to keep even functioning ships in dock to reduce operating cost.

For decades, the Indonesian navy’s priorities were to provide security for the waters around her islands, and to aid the ground force in their force projection across water bodies that separate her many islands. Accordingly, her naval assets reflected that.[64]

_SIGMA class frigates. Multi-mission frigates are the centre piece in Indonesia’s naval projection strategy._




In 2008, the Indonesian President, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, enacted a directive of operating a Minimum Essential Force of around 300 ships of various classes and at least 12 submarines, “a force level that can guarantee the attainment of immediate strategic defense interests”. As it stands, the Indonesia is making acquisitions of big ticket purchases but she still struggle to meet the 2024 deadline.[65] To this end, the navy proposed a more realistic recalibration of their MEF requirements.[66]

The Malaysian navy, although smaller in numbers, maintained their fleet in good order. Like many modern navies around the world, Malaysia made the move to acquire multi-mission capable platforms like the French Gowind class Littoral Combat Ship.[67][68] The navy plans to reduce her 15 classes of ships to just 5 classes, with greater number of hulls per class.[69] It is widely believed that Malaysia’s decision to purchase Chinese hulls for their LMS class was a move to appease China in a game to juggle relations between the East and the West.

Tensions and territorial intrusions in the South China Sea forced both Indo-Mal to spend more on their naval forces to increase their staying power in protracted naval battles. Indonesia’s future naval acquisitions aim to develop the means to project to and protect the highly strategic Natuna and Riau islands chains. Reinforcing the Natuna islands is part of Indonesia’s strategy to turn Natuna into a defensive bastion.[70][71]




Both navies regularly combat pirates in the Straits of Malacca. Due to the world’s trade lifeline flowing through their waters, both navies are forced to split their precious funds between acquiring anti-piracy assets and modern warships for defence.

*Cyber Warfare*

As a bonus worth mentioning. Malaysia’s long investment in cyber warfare and defence capabilities have paid off. They are acknowledged as one of the best, if not the best, in the region.[72]

Not one to rest on their laurels, they plan to grow exponentially.[73]

*An Added Dimension*

The last few years has seen an added dimension to security threats. Domestic terrorism with foreign funding. In the past domestic terrorism were grass roots level movements but today they are capable of launching distant attacks on capitals.[74]

Defence spending is further siphoned away from traditional defence systems towards developing defensive systems against future terror attacks. Indonesia’s newly acquired networked C-RAM system protects their capital, but Malaysia for the moment remains vulnerable and have no plans to acquire anything similar for their capital.

_Oerlikon Skyshield 35mm C-RAM within the integrated C4I network. Indonesia installed these systems to protect the capital from rocket and other aerial attacks._




*Conclusion*

It has been apparent to observers that Indonesia has a history of making haphazard purchases. Indonesia’s military procurement strategies seem to be emotionally driven; Indonesia wants to be seen to be keeping up militarily with neighbouring countries. *This article critiques the TNI for its habit of purchasing assets without a clear concept of its capability development.*

While Indonesia needs to sort out her modernisation plans, Malaysia’s own modernisation effort gets hamstrung by a weak economy. The challenge for the armed services has thus been how to generate greater efficiency savings to bolster the country’s defences and address these threats even amid this difficult economic position.[75]

Now, there is a truism that applies to both Indonesia and Malaysia. *Buying weapon systems do not necessarily correlate to increased capabilities*, especially if these are sourced from different nations—this is especially true for the way Indonesia does acquisitions. Arguing that asset acquisition should be diversified due to concerns over embargoes, or for any other reason, comes with an associated risk of platform incompatibility and ineffectiveness. For this reason, Indonesia is still a long way off modernising the TNI, even after the MEF is achieved.

*However the key to modernisation effectiveness is not the amount of funds invested nor equipment acquired. The key to effectiveness is the successful integration of these assets into the armed forces*, often a tedious task. Therein lies the real challenge for both Indonesia and Malaysia.

Footnotes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SIM.Inc

pr1v4t33r said:


> Jumat kemarin kan AL baru signing 173 kontrak buat 2018, total nilainya cuma Rp 813 M. Nothing major...





mandala said:


> The unit price for the fourth KCR-60M is around $16 million. More expensive than the previous 3 units which cost around $9.6 million per unit.
> 
> "Dari sisi harga terdapat perbedaan KCR 60 meter bagian kedua ini dibandingkan dengan tiga unit KCR pada bagian pertama. KCR bagian kedua ini dipatok seharga Rp 210 miliar, sedangkan tiga unit KCR bagian pertama masing-masing Rp 125 miliar."
> 
> http://m.republika.co.id/berita/eko...pengerjaan-kapal-cepat-rudal-pesanan-kemenhan
> 
> Anyone knows if the upgrades of the KRI Sampari & KRI Tombak include new engines? Cmiiw adding new tracking radars, CIWS and its ammunitions will add weight to the vessel and will be more heavier than before.[/QUOT





mandala said:


> The unit price for the fourth KCR-60M is around $16 million. More expensive than the previous 3 units which cost around $9.6 million per unit.
> 
> "Dari sisi harga terdapat perbedaan KCR 60 meter bagian kedua ini dibandingkan dengan tiga unit KCR pada bagian pertama. KCR bagian kedua ini dipatok seharga Rp 210 miliar, sedangkan tiga unit KCR bagian pertama masing-masing Rp 125 miliar."
> 
> http://m.republika.co.id/berita/eko...pengerjaan-kapal-cepat-rudal-pesanan-kemenhan
> 
> Anyone knows if the upgrades of the KRI Sampari & KRI Tombak include new engines? Cmiiw adding new tracking radars, CIWS and its ammunitions will add weight to the vessel and will be more heavier than before.


1. 2 mesin MTU 20V yg di gunakan baru berumur 4 tahun. Itu Masih baru.
2. Masih menggunakan SR 47 AG
3. Karena ASM-nya udh gak malah lebih ringan.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SIM.Inc said:


> 1. 2 mesin MTU 20V yg di gunakan baru berumur 4 tahun. Itu Masih baru.
> 2. Masih menggunakan SR 47 AG
> 3. Karena ASM-nya udh gak malah lebih ringan.



Asm untuk kcr-60 memang sejak awal belum ada kan? Masih dummy. Nanti juga dilengkapi, klo dah ada dananya.


----------



## Bhayangkara

mandala said:


> The unit price for the fourth KCR-60M is around $16 million. More expensive than the previous 3 units which cost around $9.6 million per unit.
> 
> "Dari sisi harga terdapat perbedaan KCR 60 meter bagian kedua ini dibandingkan dengan tiga unit KCR pada bagian pertama. KCR bagian kedua ini dipatok seharga Rp 210 miliar, sedangkan tiga unit KCR bagian pertama masing-masing Rp 125 miliar."
> 
> http://m.republika.co.id/berita/eko...pengerjaan-kapal-cepat-rudal-pesanan-kemenhan
> 
> Anyone knows if the upgrades of the KRI Sampari & KRI Tombak include new engines? Cmiiw adding new tracking radars, CIWS and its ammunitions will add weight to the vessel and will be more heavier than before.





pr1v4t33r said:


> I don't know about Sampari&Tombak, but the latest batch indeed have higher displacement, around 500 Ton instead of 450 Ton. Equipped with bigger engine 2 x 3.800 kw instead of 2 x 2.880 kw, and designed to have higher max speed exceeding 30 knot.


Thanks., so it seems the first batch of the KCR's hull was just built as a test-bad platform where the evaluation results would be adopted to the next batch design..

But still I am curious with the overall acquisition cost of 75 million each. If the above news report is true, then there are a 59 million remaining which I think it is still enough to installed with a full package of European weaponry systems and sensors, where hopefully that is true! So it can be more easily to integrated with other platforms, when most of our naval equipment network and systems has adopted the western standards.


----------



## mandala

*Boeing to supply Indonesia with AH-64E and CH-47F Chinooks*





*
15 Jan, 18, Source: HeliHub.com*

Boeing is looking to increase their co-operation with Indonesia’s heavylift transport helicopter programme. They will supply both AH-64E Apache helicopters as well as CH-47F Chinooks. Boeing is also providing training for the Apache helicopters, reports IHS Jane’s.

http://helihub.com/2018/01/15/boeing-to-supply-indonesia-with-ah-64e-and-ch-47f-chinooks/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bhayangkara said:


> But still I am curious with the overall acquisition cost of 75 million each. If the above news report is true, then there are a 59 million remaining which I think it is still enough to installed with a full package of European weaponry systems and sensors, where hopefully that is true!



Looking at the quality of reporting, i doubt if that even the case.. Last i heard KCR-60 would indeed use Chinese weapons, sensors and CMS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pekerja mengerjakan badan pesawat CN235-220 pesanan *Nepalese Army* di hanggar sub assembly CN235 PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), Bandung, Jawa Barat, Selasa (9/1). 







Pekerja mengerjakan struktur fuselage CN235-220 Multi Purpose Aircraft pesanan *Nepalese Army* di hanggar sub assembly CN235 PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), Bandung, Jawa Barat, Selasa (9/1).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Wah, mantap iki gaes..
Big items : Frigate, Submarine, Amphibious aircraft, SU-35

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Wah, mantap iki gaes..



In short and english, Indonesian Armed Forces will acquire 

1. Encrypted tools
2. Air Defense Missile Systems
3. IFV
4. Tank
5. Attack Helicopter 
6.Medium Lift Helicopter 
7. Munition for ASTROS systems 
8. Frigate
9. Modernization refit for MRLF (bung Tomo class) 
10. Submarine 
11.Amphibious APC
12. BMP3F
13. VL MICA and Exocet for Marthadinata class
14.Su 35
15. Modernization for T50i Trainer
16. Amphibious Aircraft 
17.KT1B Wong be

4,4 billion US dollar worth shopping spree

*MENHAN AS SAMBANGI INDONESIA AKHIR JANUARI*
16 JANUARY 2018 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT




_Menteri Pertahanan Amerika Serikat James Mattis (Antara)_

Menteri Pertahanan Amerika Serikat (AS), James Norman ‘Jim’ Mattis dilaporkan akan melakukan kunjungan ke Indonesia pada akhir Januari mendatang. Mattis dijadwalkan akan melakukan pertemuan dengan Menteri Pertahanan Indonesia, Ryamizard Ryacudu.

Ketika ditanya kepada juru bicara Kementerian Luar Negeri Indonesia, Arrmanantha Nassir mengenai kunjungan Mattis ke Jakarta, dia mengatakan hal ini sebaiknya ditanyakan langsung kepada pihak Kementerian Pertahanan.

“Untuk kunjungan Menhan AS ada baiknya ditanyakan lebih lanjut ke Kementerian Pertahanan,” kata Arrmanantha saat melakukan pertemuan dengan awak media di kawasan Menteng, Jakarta Pusat, pada Senin (15/1).

Kunjungan Mattis ke Jakarta sendiri sejatinya hampir berbarengan dengan kunjungan Direktur Asia Timur dan Pasifik Kementerian Luar Negeri AS, Susan Thornton ke Jakarta. Kunjungan Thornton dilakukan untuk membahas kerjasama strategis antara Indonesia dengan Negeri Paman Sam.

Mengenai rencana kunjungan Thornton, pria yang kerap disapa Tata itu mengatakan bahwa kunjungan tersebut ditujukan untuk membahas peningkatan kemitraan strategis antara Indonesia dengan AS.

_Sumber : Sindonews_

Jammes Mattis will visit Jakarta, there is several strategic cooperation will be talked in this visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## radialv

madokafc said:


> In short and english, Indonesian Armed Forces will acquire
> 
> 1. Encrypted tools
> 2. Air Defense Missile Systems
> 3. IFV
> 4. Tank
> 5. Attack Helicopter
> 6.Medium Lift Helicopter
> 7. Munition for ASTROS systems
> 8. Frigate
> 9. Modernization refit for MRLF (bung Tomo class)
> 10. Submarine
> 11.Amphibious APC
> 12. BMP3F
> 13. VL MICA and Exocet for Marthadinata class
> 14.Su 35
> 15. Modernization for T50i Trainer
> 16. Amphibious Aircraft
> 17.KT1B Wong be
> 
> 4,4 billion US dollar worth shopping spree
> 
> *MENHAN AS SAMBANGI INDONESIA AKHIR JANUARI*
> 16 JANUARY 2018 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Menteri Pertahanan Amerika Serikat James Mattis (Antara)_
> 
> Menteri Pertahanan Amerika Serikat (AS), James Norman ‘Jim’ Mattis dilaporkan akan melakukan kunjungan ke Indonesia pada akhir Januari mendatang. Mattis dijadwalkan akan melakukan pertemuan dengan Menteri Pertahanan Indonesia, Ryamizard Ryacudu.
> 
> Ketika ditanya kepada juru bicara Kementerian Luar Negeri Indonesia, Arrmanantha Nassir mengenai kunjungan Mattis ke Jakarta, dia mengatakan hal ini sebaiknya ditanyakan langsung kepada pihak Kementerian Pertahanan.
> 
> “Untuk kunjungan Menhan AS ada baiknya ditanyakan lebih lanjut ke Kementerian Pertahanan,” kata Arrmanantha saat melakukan pertemuan dengan awak media di kawasan Menteng, Jakarta Pusat, pada Senin (15/1).
> 
> Kunjungan Mattis ke Jakarta sendiri sejatinya hampir berbarengan dengan kunjungan Direktur Asia Timur dan Pasifik Kementerian Luar Negeri AS, Susan Thornton ke Jakarta. Kunjungan Thornton dilakukan untuk membahas kerjasama strategis antara Indonesia dengan Negeri Paman Sam.
> 
> Mengenai rencana kunjungan Thornton, pria yang kerap disapa Tata itu mengatakan bahwa kunjungan tersebut ditujukan untuk membahas peningkatan kemitraan strategis antara Indonesia dengan AS.
> 
> _Sumber : Sindonews_
> 
> Jammes Mattis will visit Jakarta, there is several strategic cooperation will be talked in this visit.


Another Leo I guess..with smaller number than previous acquisition


----------



## Nike

radialv said:


> Another Leo I guess..with smaller number than previous acquisition



No, the fund is enough to bring 150 Leopard 2A4 vanilla version


----------



## skyhigh88

pr1v4t33r said:


> Wah, mantap iki gaes..
> Big items : Frigate, Submarine, Amphibious aircraft, SU-35



Interesting... 

5. Attack Helicopter > More Apache? or Fennec?
6. Medium Lift Helicopter > More 412EP? When are we getting Chinooks??

8. Frigate > More Sigmas or Real frigate? Iver?

10. Submarine > Kilo? More U209?

16. Amphibious Aircraft > Be-200?


----------



## Nike

This Admin doing good, at the same time they opening thousands of kilometer roads and highway (some even six lane) in Papua, Kalimantan and East Nusa Tenggara for easy movement of goods and people and can be used for military purpose. Not even Malaysian side of Sabah and Sarawak got rapid development such us. Not to mention they repairing and bring more facilities for the border post units and not just some empty promise anymore.

Military Capabilities
*Indonesia disbands patrol boat units of Eastern, Western fleets*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
15 January 2018
*Key Points*

The Indonesian Navy is reorganising the deployment and reporting structure of its patrol boat units
Move aimed at improving maritime security, especially in the country’s more remote waters
In a bid to further improve naval presence across its vast archipelago, the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) will disband patrol boat units from the Eastern and Western fleets, a source close to the decision told _Jane’s_ on 15 January.

Vessels under the strength of these units, which are referred to by the TNI-AL as SATROL ARMATIM and SATROL ARMABAR respectively according to Indonesian abbreviations, will now be re-distributed across 14 main naval bases (LANTAMALs) across the Indonesian archipelago.

http://www.janes.com/article/77063/indonesia-disbands-patrol-boat-units-of-eastern-western-fleets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## radialv

madokafc said:


> No, the fund is enough to bring 150 Leopard 2A4 vanilla version


lol...plain vanila leopard mbt....


----------



## pr1v4t33r

skyhigh88 said:


> Interesting...
> 5. Attack Helicopter > More Apache? or Fennec?
> 6. Medium Lift Helicopter > More 412EP? When are we getting Chinooks??
> 8. Frigate > More Sigmas or Real frigate? Iver?
> 10. Submarine > Kilo? More U209?
> 16. Amphibious Aircraft > Be-200?



Don't know bout the rest, but i bet on Real frigate, U209 and Be-200. PT.PAL already confirmed about 2 more SIGMA frigate though, but this could be from another financing source.



radialv said:


> Another Leo I guess..with smaller number than previous acquisition


"Selanjutnya, akan datang pula 100 tank kelas berat leopard buatan Jerman, setelah sebelumnya pada 2015 Kemhan melakukan pengadaan 50 unit. Sebanyak 150 tank leoprad tersebut dipesan pada 2015. "Tank-tank pesanan tahun 2015 akan tiba di 2018,".

_https://news.okezone.com/read/2017/...at-8-heli-apache-dan-150-tank-leopard-di-2018_


----------



## bigmack

pr1v4t33r said:


> Wah, mantap iki gaes..
> Big items : Frigate, Submarine, Amphibious aircraft, SU-35


Kavalery Ranpur is gonna be Pandur???

And Astros ammunition could be Avibras Tactical Missile?


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Don't know bout the rest, but i bet on Real frigate, U209 and Be-200.
> 
> PT.PAL already confirmed about 2 more SIGMA frigate though. But this could be from another financing source.



Maybe from Local source, as right now the license is already in PT PAL. And will be treated the same like KCR and LPD, for their financing scheme


----------



## radialv

pr1v4t33r said:


> Wah, mantap iki gaes..
> Big items : Frigate, Submarine, Amphibious aircraft, SU-35





pr1v4t33r said:


> Wah, mantap iki gaes..
> Big items : Frigate, Submarine, Amphibious aircraft, SU-35


there is something missing, i can not find my favorite item, millenium revolver 35mm ciws on that list


----------



## Svantana

2 Destroyer?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Svantana said:


> 2 Destroyer?



Yang gede, biar gagah. India sudah punya, Singapura sudah, Vietnam lg bikin..... wkwk. Ngikutin logika leopard. Bagus. 

Destroyer panjang 150 meter yg ada di pasaran cuman keluarga besar Arleigh Burke


----------



## Star Bugs

madokafc said:


> This Admin doing good, at the same time they opening thousands of kilometer roads and highway (some even six lane) in Papua, Kalimantan and East Nusa Tenggara for easy movement of goods and people and can be used for military purpose. Not even Malaysian side of Sabah and Sarawak got rapid development such us. Not to mention they repairing and bring more facilities for the border post units and not just some empty promise anymore.
> 
> Military Capabilities
> *Indonesia disbands patrol boat units of Eastern, Western fleets*
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
> 15 January 2018
> *Key Points*
> 
> The Indonesian Navy is reorganising the deployment and reporting structure of its patrol boat units
> Move aimed at improving maritime security, especially in the country’s more remote waters
> In a bid to further improve naval presence across its vast archipelago, the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) will disband patrol boat units from the Eastern and Western fleets, a source close to the decision told _Jane’s_ on 15 January.
> 
> Vessels under the strength of these units, which are referred to by the TNI-AL as SATROL ARMATIM and SATROL ARMABAR respectively according to Indonesian abbreviations, will now be re-distributed across 14 main naval bases (LANTAMALs) across the Indonesian archipelago.
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/77063/indonesia-disbands-patrol-boat-units-of-eastern-western-fleets



Is this the reason behind the reconfiguration of KCR?


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Aviation new AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopter first flight test in Semarang - Central Java.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyhigh88

pr1v4t33r said:


> Don't know bout the rest, but i bet on Real frigate, U209 and Be-200.
> 
> PT.PAL already confirmed about 2 more SIGMA frigate though, but this could be from another financing source.





madokafc said:


> Maybe from Local source, as right now the license is already in PT PAL. And will be treated the same like KCR and LPD, for their financing scheme



Looking from the source of funding, can we confirm that all items in this shopping list will be barang impor?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Yang gede, biar gagah. India sudah punya, Singapura sudah, Vietnam lg bikin..... wkwk. Ngikutin logika leopard. Bagus.



Gak pa2 ngibul dikit, kalo bisa bikin rakyat ngedukung program modernisasi TNI.. #hoaxmembangun 



skyhigh88 said:


> Looking from the source of funding, can we confirm that all items in this shopping list will be barang impor?


most likely..


Indonesia, Turkey team up to develop military drones

Aircraft company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) is collaborating with Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) to produce unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), which are capable of flying at a maximum height of 40,000 feet.







“TAI has lengthy experience in building high-altitude UAVs. So we will collaborate with them in the project,” said PTDI president director Elfien Goentoro in Bandung on Monday.

TAI has developed UAVs or drones that are used by the Turkish Military and operated at a height of 20,000 feet. They are capable of being equipped with night vision and weapons systems.

Elfien said PTDI was currently developing a medium-altitude long-endurance UAV.

PTDI production director Arie Wibowo added that the government wanted to ensure that collaboration between PTDI and TAI in producing lightweight UAVs take place to reduce dependency on manufacturers in Western countries.

“We need an experienced firm like TAI, a firm from a Muslim country with an advanced technology in the aviation industry,” said Arie, adding that several other firms were only interested in direct selling, not technology transfer.

The UAV project is projected to be completed within one to three years, Arie said, adding that PTDI and TAI also planned to develop CN-235 and N219 planes, PTDI’s two flagship products.

Meanwhile, TAI CEO and president Temel Kotil expressed hope that the collaboration would result in the production of high-quality UAVs, saying that PTDI had a reputation as a major player in the Asian aerospace industry.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...urkey-team-up-to-develop-military-drones.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SIM.Inc

So the point is. they want to buy 2 more ships. Sound like a frigates that have the capability like a destroyer..


...
...
...
...

750 juta dollar setidaknya cukup untuk membeli 2 iver huitfeldt.


----------



## Bhayangkara

SIM.Inc said:


> So the point is. they want to buy 2 more ships. Sound like a frigates that have the capability like a destroyer..
> 
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> 750 juta dollar setidaknya cukup untuk membeli 2 iver huitfeldt.


Yah, but probably that just a hull only with Smart-S Mk.2 radar instead of the original configurations, if really want to got 2 units for such amount.

Anyway, this year is likely to became a big spending year for the TNI., great!!!


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SIM.Inc said:


> So the point is. They want to buy 2 more ships. Sound like a frigates that have the capability like a destroyer.. 750 juta dollar setidaknya cukup untuk membeli 2 iver huitfeldt.



Yea, 2 glorified FFBNW frigates around 150 meter in size, $375 million each. Plus 2 more SIGMA frigate, $265 million each (?).


Indonesia takes ownership of Indo-Pacific geopolitics

It's official. Indo-Pacific as a geopolitical concept has made it into Indonesia's foreign-policy lexicon. And Indonesia is already moving on to put its markers while most other nations in the region have still not caught on. Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi said Indonesia this year would deploy its diplomacy not only in the Asia-Pacific region, but also across the vast Indian Ocean.






"Indonesia continues to fight to turn the Indian Ocean into a zone of peace, and to build a greater sense of regionalism around the ocean," Retno said in her annual foreign policy speech on Jan. 9.

This is not exactly a pivot from the traditional way of looking at the region as strictly Asia-Pacific or East Asia, as some countries, including the United States under President Donald Trump have done. But this is the first time that the Indo-Pacific concept has been discussed at length in a foreign-policy statement.

Indonesia, out of its own national interests, will pursue both regionalisms, through the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (Asean).

"Amid the global and regional political changes, Southeast Asia, which is located at the crossroads between the Indian and Pacific oceans, must continue to remain a peaceful and open region. Indonesia, with other Asean nations, must be the main player in the establishment of any regional architecture," the minister said.

The role of Asean is important as the 50-year regional organization has been in the driver's seat when it comes to building regional structures, including the Asia Pacific Economic Cooperation (Apec) forum and the East Asia Summit.

"Indonesia, with Asean, will continute to contribute to the strengthening of positive and inclusive cooperation, and not cooperation based on suspiscions or even threat perceptions," the minister said.

The Indo-Pacific concept originated from India, and Australia soon joined in as they sought to promote it as an alternative way of looking at the region, obviously for reasons strategic to their own interests.

Indo-Pacific gained ground when President Trump used the term in all his speeches during his tour of Asia in November, avoiding "Asia Pacific" completely. China sees an American conspiracy in this shift as an attempt to weaken its influence in Asia.

But make no mistake that Indonesia is not doing this to follow Trump's move, although the timing unfortunately may make it seem so.

_The Indo-Pacific concept is consistent with President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo's vision of building Indonesia as a maritime nation, even a maritime power some way down the road._

In his debut at the East Asia Summit in Naypyidaw in 2014, Jokowi explained his idea of a global maritime fulcrum, saying _Indonesia "must assert itself as a force between two oceans: The Indian Ocean and the Pacific Ocean."_

Located at the centre where the two oceans meet, Indonesia, rather than Australia, which is at the fringe, is better placed to take the initiative in developing the regional concept. In other words, the Indo-Pacific concept is not likely to take off without Indonesia's endorsement or active role.

Indonesia also controls four vital sea lanes of communication for international trade and shipping, namely the busy Malacca, Sunda, Lombok and Makassar straits, three of which link the Indian and Pacific oceans.

Indonesia has quietly started developing Indo-Pacific regionalism.

During its tenure as chair of the Indian Ocean Rim Association (IORA) last year, Indonesia hosted the group's first summit after 20 years of existence, and held no less than 30 meetings before handing over the baton to South Africa in November.

The Jakarta Concord, issued at the summit in Jakarta, committed Indian Ocean nations to abide by the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS) as the norm to preserve peace and stability in the region.

During a meeting with visiting Indian Foreign Minister Sushma Swaraj this month, the two countries agreed to strengthen and deepen their strategic partnership for peace, stability and prosperity in the Indo-Pacific region.

A new regional architecture is in the making, and Indonesia is already setting the tone, starting with confidence-building measures through dialogues.

"The regional architecture will be best if built through a building-block approach," Retno said.

_http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se...acific-geopolitics-the-jakarta-post-columnist_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia takes ownership of Indo-Pacific geopolitics
> 
> It's official. Indo-Pacific as a geopolitical concept has made it into Indonesia's foreign-policy lexicon. And Indonesia is already moving on to put its markers while most other nations in the region have still not caught on. Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi said Indonesia this year would deploy its diplomacy not only in the Asia-Pacific region, but also across the vast Indian Ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Indonesia continues to fight to turn the Indian Ocean into a zone of peace, and to build a greater sense of regionalism around the ocean," Retno said in her annual foreign policy speech on Jan. 9.
> 
> This is not exactly a pivot from the traditional way of looking at the region as strictly Asia-Pacific or East Asia, as some countries, including the United States under President Donald Trump have done. But this is the first time that the Indo-Pacific concept has been discussed at length in a foreign-policy statement.
> 
> Indonesia, out of its own national interests, will pursue both regionalisms, through the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (Asean).
> 
> "Amid the global and regional political changes, Southeast Asia, which is located at the crossroads between the Indian and Pacific oceans, must continue to remain a peaceful and open region. Indonesia, with other Asean nations, must be the main player in the establishment of any regional architecture," the minister said.
> 
> The role of Asean is important as the 50-year regional organization has been in the driver's seat when it comes to building regional structures, including the Asia Pacific Economic Cooperation (Apec) forum and the East Asia Summit.
> 
> "Indonesia, with Asean, will continute to contribute to the strengthening of positive and inclusive cooperation, and not cooperation based on suspiscions or even threat perceptions," the minister said.
> 
> The Indo-Pacific concept originated from India, and Australia soon joined in as they sought to promote it as an alternative way of looking at the region, obviously for reasons strategic to their own interests.
> 
> Indo-Pacific gained ground when President Trump used the term in all his speeches during his tour of Asia in November, avoiding "Asia Pacific" completely. China sees an American conspiracy in this shift as an attempt to weaken its influence in Asia.
> 
> But make no mistake that Indonesia is not doing this to follow Trump's move, although the timing unfortunately may make it seem so.
> 
> _The Indo-Pacific concept is consistent with President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo's vision of building Indonesia as a maritime nation, even a maritime power some way down the road._
> 
> In his debut at the East Asia Summit in Naypyidaw in 2014, Jokowi explained his idea of a global maritime fulcrum, saying _Indonesia "must assert itself as a force between two oceans: The Indian Ocean and the Pacific Ocean."_
> 
> Located at the centre where the two oceans meet, Indonesia, rather than Australia, which is at the fringe, is better placed to take the initiative in developing the regional concept. In other words, the Indo-Pacific concept is not likely to take off without Indonesia's endorsement or active role.
> 
> Indonesia also controls four vital sea lanes of communication for international trade and shipping, namely the busy Malacca, Sunda, Lombok and Makassar straits, three of which link the Indian and Pacific oceans.
> 
> Indonesia has quietly started developing Indo-Pacific regionalism.
> 
> During its tenure as chair of the Indian Ocean Rim Association (IORA) last year, Indonesia hosted the group's first summit after 20 years of existence, and held no less than 30 meetings before handing over the baton to South Africa in November.
> 
> The Jakarta Concord, issued at the summit in Jakarta, committed Indian Ocean nations to abide by the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS) as the norm to preserve peace and stability in the region.
> 
> During a meeting with visiting Indian Foreign Minister Sushma Swaraj this month, the two countries agreed to strengthen and deepen their strategic partnership for peace, stability and prosperity in the Indo-Pacific region.
> 
> A new regional architecture is in the making, and Indonesia is already setting the tone, starting with confidence-building measures through dialogues.
> 
> "The regional architecture will be best if built through a building-block approach," Retno said.
> 
> _http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se...acific-geopolitics-the-jakarta-post-columnist_



Without military muscle and Economic great such ambition is nothing but a joke


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Without military muscle and Economic great such ambition is nothing but a joke



Ya.. we need to articulate our ambition, our diplomatic strength.. while working on our military and economic muscle.. Projecting Indonesia's future image as the guiding path that we can walk today..


Indonesia sends military to help fight health crisis in Papua

Indonesia is deploying military paramedics to carry food and vaccines to a remote part of its easternmost province of Papua, where reports say at least 61 infants died from malnutrition and diseases such as measles. Papua is one of Indonesia’s poorest provinces despite being rich in resources and President Joko Widodo pledged to speed its development when he came to power in 2014.






The situation in the remote Asmat regency was an “extraordinary incident”, the health ministry said in a statement, adding that it was sending 39 health workers there. The Indonesian military has sent 53 personnel including paramedics, besides medical equipment, vaccines and 11,100 packages of instant food, it added.

“We are handling the situation,” Health Minister Nila Moeloek told Reuters, blaming similar previous incidents on several factors.b “There is a link between the malnutrition and (catching) other diseases,” Moeloek added. “If you’re undernourished, you will get those diseases.”

The ministry said it was still trying to estimate the number of deaths but daily newspaper Kompas on Monday said at least 61 infants had died. “The location in Asmat is not easy to monitor. We have asked the health ministry to coordinate for this (health crisis) to be evaluated.”

_https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-i...health-crisis-in-papua-idUKKBN1F60LT?rpc=401&_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## umigami

Forum di kaskus juga diramaikan dong...
Uda mulai kaya lounge tuh.


----------



## gondes

umigami said:


> Forum di kaskus juga diramaikan dong...
> Uda mulai kaya lounge tuh.


Males...ada satu orang yang slalu cynical sm setiap pendapat orang...dah kayak paling bener aja dia...
Tiap ada pendapat...dia ejek habis2an seakan-akan dia the owner of the forum...
Dan debat disitu...sorry to say...dah gak sehat...

Sori kl ada yang tersinggung...beberapa member disini jg aktif disana..tapi jelas bukan yang nyebelin itu...hehe


----------



## MarveL

*ROKAF - South Korean Air Force visiting Adisutjipto Air Force Flying School*





*TRIBUNJOGJA.COM, SLEMAN -* Rombongan delegasi dari Royal of Korea Air Force (ROKAF) atau Angkatan Udara Korea Selatan kunjungan Lanud Adisutjpto, pada Selasa (16/1/2018).

Komandan Pangkalan Udara Adisutjipto Marsma TNI Ir. Novyan Samyoga menerima kunjungan yang dipimpin oleh General LEE Wang Geun tersebut.

Kegiatan ini merupakan agenda rutin setiap tahun yang dilaksanakan antara Angkatan Udara Negara Korea dan Indonesia.


Di Ruang Rapat Mako, Komandan Lanud Adisutjipto memberikan sambutan kepada Tamu Royal Of Korea Air Force mengenai tugas pokok dan seluk-beluk Pendidikan Sekolah Penerbang TNI di Lanud Adisutjipto.

Komandan Lanud juga mengungkapkan kebanggaannya karena Pangkalan TNI AU Adisutjipto menjadi salah satu lokasi kunjungan para Perwira dari Angkatan Udara Korea.

Usai mendapatkan paparan dari Danlanud, rombongan mendapat suguhan atraksi The Jupiters secara langsung di Base Ops, selama kurang lebih 12 menit.

Usai disuguhi Atraksi JAT, rombongan juga diajak ke Wing Dik Terbang untuk melihat langsung Lokasi Air Power Long WingdikTerbang, yang merupakan tempat diskusi atau berkumpulnya para penerbang guna mendukung pelaksanaan Pendidikan Sekbang TNI.

Melalui kunjungan ini Komandan Lanud Adisutjipto berharap para Perwira dari Angkatan Udara Korea akan mendapat gambaran tentang pelaksanaan tugas dan peran Lanud Adisutjipto.

Dirinya juga berharap dapat lebih mempererat hubungan kerja sama antara kedua Angkatan Udara.

http://jogja.tribunnews.com/2018/01...-selatan-kunjungi-lanud-adisutjpto-yogyakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

*New Air Force chief to prioritize procurement of jet fighters*

Anton Hermansyah and Marguerite Afra Sapiie
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Wed, January 17, 2018 | 04:26 pm



Air Force chief of staff Air Marshall Yuyu Sutisna (right) speaks with Indonesian Military commander Marshall Hadi Tjahjanto after the inauguration ceremony at the State Palace in Jakarta on Wednesday. (JP/Anton Hermansyah)



The procurement of Russian-made Sukhoi SU-35 jet fighters and radar top the list of the first priority programs for the newly sworn-in Air Force chief of staff Air Marshall Yuyu Sutisna.

Speaking after his inauguration at the State Palace on Wednesday, Yuyu said he was waiting for the contract to be signed to procure 11 Sukhoi units that would replace the F5-E Tiger jet fighters.

"I want the Sukhoi [purchase contract] to be signed as soon as possible, hopefully this month," Yuyu told _The Jakarta Post_on Wednesday.

The Indonesian Military (TNI) had announced the planned acquisition of the 11 Russian-made Sukhoi Su-35 Flanker jet fighters last year. Russia has pledged to buy Indonesian commodities for half of the value of the contract, which was worth some US$1.14 billion, and provide a transfer-of-technology (ToT) worth another 35 percent.

Last week, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said the contract documents have been ready since early January and the signing would take place in Jakarta in the near future.

The Flanker deal is the first major arms deal during the presidency of Joko “Jokowi” Widodo to adhere to the 2012 Defense Industry Law, which requires every foreign arms purchase to include a combined deal of 85 percent of countertrade, local content and offset. The local content is set at a minimum of 35 percent.

Yuyu, who was previously the Air Force deputy chief of staff, was sworn in on Wednesday to replace Air Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto, who was appointed as TNI commander in December. (rin)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...o-prioritize-procurement-of-jet-fighters.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

*Plans to merge Plymouth’s Royal Marines with paratroopers as part of drastic defence cuts say reports*
_*It's feared HMS Albion and HMS Bulwark could be axed, as well as up to seven Type 23 Royal Navy frigate*_
Elite units of paratroopers could be merged with Plymouth’s Royal Marines as part of major cuts to Britain’s military, it has been reported.

Plymouth's 3 Commando Brigade, which is due to be relocated to a Royal Marines 'superbase' in Devonport and Torpoint, and 16 Air Assault Brigade, currently based in Colchester, could be transformed into a combined force, according to the Times.

_
It's thought that any such move would result in an "outcry" from within the military amid fears it would erode the fighting capabilities of the elite forces.

*The Times also reports that a total of nine warships – two Devonport-based amphibious assault ships, HMS Albion and HMS Bulwark, and up to seven Type 23 frigates - are now under threat, and that defence chiefs are considering proposals to cut the armed forces’ overall strength by more than 14,000.*
decisions have yet to be made in the major review of Britain’s security capability, describing suggestions of an outcome as “pure speculation”.

Plymouth MP Johnny Mercer has called for ministers to address the reports in House of Commons first thing on Monday.

The Times suggests the defence secretary, Gavin Williamson, has been presented with three sets of proposed cuts.

It’s claimed Mr Williamson was “horrified” by the options and, according to a Whitehall source, “did not think any were acceptable”.

*Just in case indonesia is interested...britain is planning to retire (or maybe sell) 7 type 23 frigates.....*








_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIM.Inc

*Tebak apa yang mereka pikirkan*..

Metamorfosa AL laut menuju world class navy

https://lancercell.com/2018/01/16/indonesia-akan-bubarkan-unit-kapal-patroli-armada-timur-dan-barat/

Elit baru emang kekinian. Salute


*BATALYON RANRATFIB-1 MAR LAKSANAKAN UJI ARUNG 5 UNIT LVT-7A1*
17 JANUARY 2018 DIANEKO_LC 1 COMMENT







Batalyon Kendaraan Pendarat Amfibi-1 Marinir (Ranratfib-1 Mar) melaksanakan Uji arung 5 Unit Kendaraan Tempur (Ranpur) LVT-7A1 bertempat di kolam rampa Detasemen Pemeliharaan (Denhar) Karangpilang Surabaya, Senin (15/01/2018).

Uji Arung dilaksanakan dalam rangka mempersiapkan material tempur khususnya Ranpur LVT-7A1 guna mendukung Latihan Pendaratan Triwulan (TW) IV Tahun 2017 yang rencananya akan di gelar di kota Bima.

Kegiatan diawali dengan penyiapan Ranpur terlebih dahulu oleh kru material masing-masing sebelum melaksanakan Uji Arung, serta mengecek pompa penyedot air yang ada di Ranpur. Usai melaksanakan penyiapan Ranpur kemudian dilanjutkan dengan uji Arung yang di laksanakan di Kolam uji arung Denhar Karangpilang Surabaya.






Dalam pelaksanannya, uji arung ini langsung diawasi oleh Tim Harwat Batalyon Ranratfib-1 Mar yang di bantu oleh Tim SAR dari Batalyon Intai Amfibi -1 Marinir (Taifib-1Mar) dan satu Tim kesehatan dari Batalyon Kesehatan-1 Marinir.

Hadir dalam kegiatan ini Danyon Ranratfib-1 Mar Mayor Mar Agus Setiadi,S.H.,M.Tr.Hanla, Perwira Seksi Operasional Batalyon Ranratfib-1 Mar Kapten Mar Yalesesa Milwa Suga.

_All Photos : Batalyon Ranratfib-1 Mar Laksanakan Uji Arung 5 Unit LVT-7A1 (TNI AL)_

_Sumber : Marinir_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

striver44 said:


> Just in case Indonesia is interested...Britain is planning to retire (or maybe sell) 7 type 23 frigates.....



Navy needs to watch this closely since they were interested to acquire type 23 before. If the Brits want to sell them cheap, i say we grab them all.. and retire the VS class.

We can accelerate navy modernization program this way..


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Navy needs to watch this closely since they were interested to acquire type 23 before. If the Brits want to sell them cheap, i say we grab them all.. and retire the VS class.
> 
> We can accelerate navy modernization program this way..



I am agree, logistic wise and familiarity with Nahkoda Ragam is very high. Though, i will be wary with their up cost in long run especially with the out of service soon of Sea Wolf missiles and Brits dont have more AShM on their Type 23 by 2018, as the case with Chile (but i believe we had more dough to be spent for maintenance and operational compared to Chile)


----------



## MarveL

Old dude, Beijing type 2020, were imported from China in mid year of 2000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBTs manuevering in extreme conditions and live firing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

Anyone can confirm this is a new or old video? 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2021590777851874

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Supadio Air Force Base & 51st Squadron. Credit to Pentak Lanud Supadio dan Skadron 51.






https://www.facebook.com/lembagakeris/



Var Dracon said:


> Anyone can confirm this is a new or old video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2021590777851874


I think this is an old video by looking at the position of the bridge in the video that is located lower just above the hull compared to the new version which is much higher because of the gun placement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaka404

i wonder how is their "tank boat" progressing...


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Two more F 16 from US had arrived in Iswahyudi Air Force base

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

madokafc said:


> Two more F 16 from US had arrived in Iswahyudi Air Force base
> 
> View attachment 448709


they missed the party


----------



## striver44

*PT DI Bangun Prototipe Drone MALE Untuk TNI AU Dari Basis TAI Anka-B*
indomiliter | 18/01/2018 | Berita Matra Udara, Berita Update Alutsista, Dari Ruang Tempur, Drone, Prototipe| No Comments
FacebookTwitterWhatsAppLineCopy LinkEmail

_



_

_Indomiliter.com_ pada Juli 2017 pernah mengulas tentang Watchkeeper WK450, drone alias UAV (_Unmanned Aerial Vehice_) dengan kemampuan MALE (_Medium Altitude Long Endurance_) besutan Thales UK yang ditawarkan kepada TNI AU. Dan merujuk ke pemberitaan terbaru, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) dan Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) dikabarkan dalam tahap finalisasi kerjasama pengembangan drone MALE untuk kebutuhan TNI AU.

*Baca juga: Pilah Pilih Drone Tempur Produksi Cina Untuk Indonesia*

Mengutip sumber dari _Janes.com_ (18/1/2018), kedua manufaktur aviasi tengah menggodok rancangan UAV MALE yang diambil dari basis UAV Anka, drone MALE produksi TAI yang saat ini sudah digunakan AU Turki dan Kepolisian Negeri Otoman tersebut. “Kami berharap prototipe drone MALE tersebut bisa diperlihatkan kepada TNI AU dalam 12 bulan kedepan,” ujar Arie Wibowo, direktur produksi PT DI. Arie menambahkan, prinsip yang digunakan adalah basis dari drone Anka, namun ditambahkan beberapa perangkat tambahan yang spesifik sesuai kebutuhan TNI AU.

Dan yang menarik, antara drone Anka dan Watchkeeper WK450 punya desain yang relatif mirip, terutama pada model fuselage dan sayap utama serta sayap vertikalnya, terutama pada varian Anka-B. Sejatinya kesepakatan kerjasama pengembangan drone MALEantara PT DI dan TAI telah dituangkan dalam MoU pada perhelatan International Defence Industry Fair (IDEF) 2017 yang diselenggarakan pada 9-12 Mei 2017 di Istanbul, Turki.

Anka yang nama jenis burung dalam bahasa Turki, dihadirkan oleh TAI dalam beberapa varian. Dan diantara varian Anka, Anka Block B (Anka-B) adalah yang paling potensial dan dipandang pas untuk kebutuhan TNI AU. Menyandanh status MALE, Anka-B dapat terbang hingga ketinggian maksimum 9.144 meter, terbang dengan _endurance_ 26 jam dan punya jangkauan terbang 200 km.






Payload yang dibawa pastinya beragam, namun yang jadi andalan adalah SAR (Synthetic Aperture Radar dan Ground Moving Target Indicator. Misi utama yang diemban Anka adalah intelligence, surveillance, target acquisition and reconnaissance (ISTAR). Selain SAR radar, payload lain yang bisa dibawa adalah electro-optic, FLIR (Forward Looking Infrared serta laser range finder.

*Baca juga: TNI AU Ditawari Watchkeeper WK450, Drone Battle Proven di Afghanistan*






Anka-B berhasil menyelesaikan penerbangan perdana, termasuk autonomous flight capability serta Automatic Take-off and Landing pada 30 Januari 2015. AU Turki telah memesan 10 unit Anka-B pada tahun 2013, yang keseluruhan pesanann akan diterima pada tahun ini.

Dirunut dari spesifikasi, drone Anka-B ini punya panjang 8 meter, lebar bentang sayap 17,3 meter dan tinggi 3,4 meter. Anka-B menggunakan mesin propeller dengan tiga bilah baling-baling. Drone yang punya kecepatan 217 km per jam ini punya bobot 1.600 kg. *(Gilang Perdana)

Indonesian made UAV will be based on Turkish TAI ANKA B variant*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

gondes said:


> Males...ada satu orang yang slalu cynical sm setiap pendapat orang...dah kayak paling bener aja dia...
> Tiap ada pendapat...dia ejek habis2an seakan-akan dia the owner of the forum...
> Dan debat disitu...sorry to say...dah gak sehat...
> 
> Sori kl ada yang tersinggung...beberapa member disini jg aktif disana..tapi jelas bukan yang nyebelin itu...hehe



Betul....saya juga sudah 4 tahun vakum disana. Sebelumnya vakum setahun, tau2nya udah ada orang itu bersama para kroco2nya. Pendapat2 saya yang direspons bersahabat sebelumnya, jadi sumber hujatan. Formil Kaskus bukan lagi sarana berbagi informasi, tapi sarang pemaksaan pendapat. 

Mending ngobrol di forum2 militer FB, lebih dinamis.


----------



## mandala

Looks like some kind of MLRS prototype. Part Anoa and part HIMARS. Lol. 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

mandala said:


> Looks like some kind of MLRS prototype. Part Anoa and part HIMARS. Lol.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


The chassis appeared to be based on a civillian isuzu 4x4 trucks......


----------



## Svantana

12 more radars
Herky type J

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia puts KC-46A Pegasus, Airbus A330 in frame for aerial tanker requirement

_Indonesia is studying the Boeing KC-46A, and the Airbus A330 MRTT to improve its aerial refueling capabilities. The Indonesian Air Force has begun a study to expand the service’s aerial refueling capabilities, with a view on establishing a formal acquisition program for two airframes by 2024, a TNI-AU official told Jane’s on 18 January._







The aircraft types that are being compared in this study are the A330 multirole tanker-transport (MRTT) from Airbus, and what the Indonesians allude to as a militarised version of the Boeing 767 tanker, in reference to the KC-46A Pegasus.

Issues that will be scrutinised in the study include suitability for Indonesian operational requirements, compatibility of refuelling methods with the TNI-AU’s fleet of aircraft, interoperability with existing and future assets, and life-cycle costs.

Also to be considered are possible local and foreign funding options that can be tapped upon, and potential for transfer-of-technology arrangements with local companies such as state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTD), said the TNI-AU official.

A completion of this study will then pave the way for a definition of programme parameters, and the TNI-AU is expected to launch a formal acquisition programme, and funding request from the Indonesian Ministry of Defence, in the 2020–24 timeframe.

Prior to June 2015, the TNI-AU operated a fleet of two pod-equipped KC-130Bs, which were delivered in the early 1960s. One of these aircraft crashed in Medan on 30 June of that year after developing engine troubles, and since then the TNI-AU has had to rely on a single airframe of the type for its aerial refueling needs. The sole KC-130B is currently stationed with the TNI-AU’s Aviation Squadron 32 at the Abdul Rachman Saleh airbase in Malang.

_http://www.janes.com/article/77173/...s-a330-in-frame-for-aerial-tanker-requirement_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Bugs

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia puts KC-46A Pegasus, Airbus A330 in frame for aerial tanker requirement
> 
> _Indonesia is studying the Boeing KC-46A, and the Airbus A330 MRTT to improve its aerial refueling capabilities. The Indonesian Air Force has begun a study to expand the service’s aerial refueling capabilities, with a view on establishing a formal acquisition program for two airframes by 2024, a TNI-AU official told Jane’s on 18 January._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The aircraft types that are being compared in this study are the A330 multirole tanker-transport (MRTT) from Airbus, and what the Indonesians allude to as a militarised version of the Boeing 767 tanker, in reference to the KC-46A Pegasus.
> 
> Issues that will be scrutinised in the study include suitability for Indonesian operational requirements, compatibility of refuelling methods with the TNI-AU’s fleet of aircraft, interoperability with existing and future assets, and life-cycle costs.
> 
> Also to be considered are possible local and foreign funding options that can be tapped upon, and potential for transfer-of-technology arrangements with local companies such as state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTD), said the TNI-AU official.
> 
> A completion of this study will then pave the way for a definition of programme parameters, and the TNI-AU is expected to launch a formal acquisition programme, and funding request from the Indonesian Ministry of Defence, in the 2020–24 timeframe.
> 
> Prior to June 2015, the TNI-AU operated a fleet of two pod-equipped KC-130Bs, which were delivered in the early 1960s. One of these aircraft crashed in Medan on 30 June of that year after developing engine troubles, and since then the TNI-AU has had to rely on a single airframe of the type for its aerial refueling needs. The sole KC-130B is currently stationed with the TNI-AU’s Aviation Squadron 32 at the Abdul Rachman Saleh airbase in Malang.
> 
> _http://www.janes.com/article/77173/...s-a330-in-frame-for-aerial-tanker-requirement_



By year 2020-24, I think Garuda will retire some of it's A330 having been replaced by A330 NEO. But who knows AU will get brand new A330s or KCs. But budget wise, the chances are slim.

Usually MRTT conversions ( brand new or used aircraft ) are done at Airbus or Boeing. Singapore's ST Aerospace was chosen to convert A330-200 to A330MRTT for RSAF. So far it will be the only ASEAN company to do so. ToT wise, we should do the conversion at PTDI or GMF AeroAsia.


----------



## MarveL

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> Looks like some kind of MLRS prototype. Part Anoa and part HIMARS. Lol.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram




Hmm, we are trying to made modular rocket pod. To easy change of caliber and reload of munition, so they dont too hurried up to push old grand design of grad series launcher.





FROM INDONESIA
*ANGKATAN LAUT TARGETKAN PUNYA ENAM KAPAL HIDROGRAFI*
19 JANUARY 2018 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
TNI Angkatan Laut menargetkan memiliki enam buah kapal hidrografi guna meningkatkan kualitas peta perairan Indonesia. Kapal tersebut lebih canggih dari kapal hidrografi milik negara Asia Tenggara lainnya.

“Malah KSAL dari Perancis, sudah pernah bilang akan meniru kapal hidrografi kami, karena kami lebih lengkap,” kata Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Laut Laksamana Ade Supandi di Pusat Hidrografi TNI AL pada Kamis, 18 Januari 2018.

Ade mengatakan kelebihan kapal hidrografi milik TNI AL ialah pada teknologi dan kelengkapan persenjataan yang dimiliki. “Dan beberapa survei yang kita lakukan sudah ada hasilnya, salah satunya kita akan membuat peta bawah air,” ujar dia.

Digenjotnya hidrografi TNI AL, kata Ade, merupakan salah satu upaya menjadikan Indonesia sebagai poros maritim dunia. Menurut dia, penyediaan data ialah hal yang penting.

Ade mengatakan Hidrografi Angkatan Laut memiliki peran penting karena dengan pemetaan perairan yang akurat, maka TNI akan dapat melindungi batas-batas wilayah Indonesia. “Jadi Kapus Hidrosal, mengemban amanah cukup berat,” ujarnya.

Pushidrosal merupakan perwakilan Indonesia dalam bidang hidrografi. Satuan tersebut menyediakan data dan informasi hidro-oseanografi dan memberikan perlindungan lingkungan laut untuk kepentingan sipil dan militer. Kegiatan dari satuan ini antara lain survei, penelitian, pemetaan laut, penerapan lingkungan laut, dan keselamatan navigasi laut untuk pertahanan dalam tugas pokok TNI AL.

_Photo : KRI Spica 934 (Istimewa)_

_Sumber : Tempo_


Indonesian Navy is willing to build more surveillance and research vessels in class of Spica.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Gegana operator, indonesian police corps

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SIM.Inc

*Dua Unit Sea Rider Dengan Tim VBSS Lantamal X Berhasil Menggagalkan Penyelundupan Senjata Dari PNG Menuju Jayapura*
Rabu, 17 Januari 2018 13:23:21 - Oleh : admin - Dibaca : 5795 kali





Dua unit Sea Rider dengan Tim VBSS (Visit Board Search Seizure) Lantamal X terpaksa melumpuhkan pergerakan dan menangkap speed boat warna putih list kuning yang dikendarai oleh orang tak dikenal (OTK) dari PNG karena tidak menghiraukan isyarat bendera dan komunikasi dan berusaha melarikan diri dari pemeriksaan yang dilakukan oleh Tim VBSS Lantamal X. Selasa, (16/01/2018).

Berdasarkan informasi dari Intelejen diperoleh laporan bahwa ada speed boat yang dikendarai oleh OTK melalui jalur laut sedang melakukan penyelundupan senjata dari PNG menuju Jayapura. 

Setelah mendapatkan perintah dari Dansatgas Ops. Pamtas Letkol Laut (P) Nouldy J Tangka, Wadan Ops. Pamtas Mayor Laut (P) Alpirut Musa Samban langsung memerintahkan dua unit Sea Rider untuk melakukan pengejaran dan penangkapan. Kedua unit Sea Rider melaksanakan penembakan peringatan kepada speed boat yang menjadi target operasi, akan tetapi tetap melaju dengan kecepatan tinggi akhirnya kedua unit Sea Rider melaksanakan penembakan kearah buritan speed boat yang menjadi target operasi dan mengenai bagian motor tempel dan salah satu orang di speed boat sehingga membuat speed boat mengurangi kecepatannya.

Sea Rider berhasil melumpuhkan pergerakan dan menangkap speedboat yang menjadi target operasi tim VBSS Satkamla Lantamal X melaksanakan peran pemeriksaan dan penggeledahan di speed boat tersebut. Dari hasil pemeriksaan dan penggeledahan tim VBSS menemukan 3 pucuk senjata SKVZ dan tiga orang yang diduga OPM dengan salah satu orang terluka karena terkena tembakan. Kemudian Wadan Satgas Ops. Pamtas memerintahkan untuk melakukan pengawalan speed boat beserta tiga personil dan barang buktinya ke Dermaga Porasko Satkamla Lantamal X untuk menjalani pemeriksaan oleh Tim Intel Satgas Pamrahwan untuk selanjutnya diserahkan kepada Pomal untuk diperiksa lebih lanjut.

_Pen TNI_

Senapan SKVZ?? G pernah dengar. Klo SA VZ pernah. Mungkin adminnya ngantuk..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

kaka404 said:


> i wonder how is their "tank boat" progressing...


it is progressing just fine..



SIM.Inc said:


> Dua Unit Sea Rider Dengan Tim VBSS Lantamal X Berhasil Menggagalkan Penyelundupan Senjata Dari PNG Menuju Jayapura












Marines

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*2018 Trade Shows for FN Herstal*
*FN Herstal SA* - Defence Industry Press Releases
17 January 2018
(Herstal, Belgium) – January 17, 2018. Small arms manufacturer FN Herstal has issued the list of trade shows the Company – and its subsidiaries FN America and FNH UK – will attend in 2018.

*Date - Name of the Trade Show - Venue*

Jan, 22-25 INT’L ARMOURED VEHICLES London, UK

Jan, 23-26 SHOT SHOW Las Vegas, NV, USA

Jan, 30-31 INT’L MILITARY HELICOPTER London, UK

March, 7-8 ENFORCE TAC Nuremberg, Germany

TBD (March time frame) EVTA Paris, France

April, 3-8 FIDAE Santiago, Chile

Apr, 25-28 QUAD-A Nashville, TN, USA

May, 9-11 IDEB Bratislava, Slovakia

May, 15-17 ITEC Stuttgart, Germany

May, 21-24 SOFIC Tampa, FL, USA

June, 11-15 EUROSATORY Paris, France

July 16-22 FARNBOROUGH AIRSHOW Farnborough, UK

TBD (August time frame) BEHÖRDENTAGE/ LAW ENFORCEMENT DAYS Bad Oeynhausen, Germany

Sept, 4-6 LAND FORCES Adelaide, Australia

Sept, 4-7 MSPO Kielce, Poland

Sept, 19-20 DVD Millbrook, UK

Sept, 19-21 MODERN DAY MARINE Quantico, VA, USA

Sept, 19-23 AAD Johannesburg, South Africa

TBD (Oct time frame) FUJI SCHOOL Fuji, Japan

Oct, 8-10 AUSA Washington, DC, USA

Oct, 23-25 COMBAT HELICOPTER Bucarest, Romania

Oct, 23-26 EURONAVAL Paris, France

Nov, 7-10 INDO DEFENCE Jakarta, Indonesia

Dec, 4-7 EXPONAVAL Valpareiso, Chile

This list may be subject to change. For an updated schedule, visit www.fnherstal.com

FN HERSTAL: Over 125 Years of Technological Innovation, Unique Know-How, and Talented People FN HERSTAL, S.A., a subsidiary of the Herstal Group that also includes Browning (Hunting and Shooting), is based in Belgium and provides military, security, law enforcement and special forces customers over the globe with a complete range of state-ofthe-art, groundbreaking solutions developed around small caliber firearms and associated ammunition. FN HERSTAL product lines include portable firearms, less lethal systems, integrated weapon systems for air, land and sea applications, remote weapon stations, small caliber ammunition, as well as modern and cutting-edge solutions to provide enhanced combat, logistics, maintenance and communication capabilities. FN Herstal is the parent company of three fully owned entities: FN America in the USA, FNH UK in the UK and Noptel in Finland. For more information on FN HERSTAL, visit www.fnherstal.com.

Contact : Anne Devroye, Communication Manager +32 4 240 82 97 I anne.devroye@fnherstal.com

FN Herstal, S.A. Voie de Liège 33 | B-4040 Herstal | Belgium Tel. : +32 4 240 81 11 | info@fnherstal.com www.fnherstal.com

This Press Release originates from a third party not associated with IHS Janes. Any comments, opinions and discussions by any third parties are not the views of IHS Janes and as such IHS Janes cannot accept responsibility or liability for the content of this Press Release. IHS Janes grants no rights to reproduce or use this content in any manner whatsoever. For more information on how your company can become part of this service please e-mail PressReleasesService@ihsjanes.com.


http://www.janes.com/article/77104/2018-trade-shows-for-fn-herstal


----------



## striver44

*20 Januari 2018*



Anka drone versi UCAV (photo : Hakan Kilic)

AKURAT.CO, Panglima TNI, Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto, mengungkapkan bahwa proyeksi pembangunan kekuatan TNI Angkatan Udara (AU) diarahkan untuk dapat mencapai air supremacy dan air superiority.

Menurut Hadi, sasaran yang ingin dicapai adalah kekuatan pemukul udara strategis,untuk menghadapi dua trouble spots dalam bentuk komposit, yang berisi pesawat-pesawat tempur multi-role dari generasi empat setengah.

Marsekal Hadi Sematkan Bintang Swa Bhuwana Paksa Pratama kepada 10 Pati TNI AU Hadi mengatakan, bahwa pembangunan TNI AU juga diarahkan pada kemampuan mobilitas serta proyeksi kekuatan pada lingkup nasional, regional, dan global.

"Sistem pertahanan udara juga akan diintegrasikan dengan matra lainnya dalam suatu jaringan bertempur atau Network Centric Warfare. Pada pembangunan kekuatan selanjutnya, juga akan mengaplikasikan konsep berperang dengan Unmanned Combat Aerial Vehicles (UCAV) yang berbasis satelit," ungkapnya di Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta Timur, Jumat (19/1).

Hadi mengingatkan, tantangan tugas TNI AU ke depan tidaklah semakin ringan, bahkan bisa semakin sulit. Namun dengan kebersamaan, seluruh prajurit TNI AU akan mampu melaksanakan tugas dengan baik dalam menegakkan kedaulatan, menjaga keutuhan wilayah dan melindungi segenap bangsa.

"Kita harus bertekad membangun tentara yang profesional, disiplin, militan dan rendah hati, melalui profesionalisme, disiplin dan militan, menjadikan TNI hebat dalam segala medan tugas," ujarnya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Raider





Installing c705 on kCR-60

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

pr1v4t33r said:


> Installing c705 on kCR-60


Nice. This finally confirmed that the missiles were never removed and replaced by RHIB as in Janes article. My guess that this was because all speculated on a low quality video pic of the KCR-60 with CIWS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mandala said:


> Nice. This finally confirmed that the missile were never removed and replaced by RHIB as in Janes article. My guess that this was because all speculated on a low quality pic of the KCR-60 video pic with the CIWS.



people huffing and puffing for no apparent reasons..


----------



## mandala

pr1v4t33r said:


> people huffing and puffing for no apparent reasons..


Yup. Not to mention all the rants and local bloggers with their bombastic title articles.


----------



## SIM.Inc

pr1v4t33r said:


> Installing c705 on kCR-60


Bingung...

1. *Crane* memerlukan *space* yang cukup untuk *swing* pada saat menurunkan RHIB. Ok lah bisa di lakukan tapi tidak bisa fast drop.
2. penempatan kanon *AK 630* + *amunisi* + *ASM* + *ASM container* pada buritan drastis akan mengubah *trim kapal* menjadi *mendongak*. 
3. *Sudut pandang* dan penggunaan *meriam* pada haluan akan terganggu karena adanya perubahan trim pada bagian buritan. kecuali di sesuaikan dengan penempatan *MERIAM KALIBER BESAR + amunisi* yang dapat mengimbangi bobot pada buritan.

iki piye tooo.. apa kesannya mau gagah-gagahan atau emang udh di kalkulasi. Ada yg tau gak info jelasnya.


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Installing c705 on kCR-60



You know what, whenever Chinese Ak630 installed on KRI so with C 705, as they will be one package.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

madokafc said:


> You know what, whenever Chinese Ak630 installed on KRI so with C 705, as they will be one package.


Yes looks like it is. Btw funny thing with the latest pic of the chinese technicians installing electrical cables for the missile system circulating in the internet some in instagram are now saying that missiles are now "re-installed".


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Netherlands share similar legal DNA, future challenges: Ambassador*
Kamis, 18 Januari 2018 04:22 WIB - 17 Views

Reporter: antara





Logo LKBN ANTARA (ANTARA)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and the Netherlands share commonalities in the substantive law and legal structure, or called "legal DNA," and future challenges in terms of the rule of law and security, Dutch Ambassador to Indonesia Rob Swartbol stated.

"Much of the laws here in Indonesia are based on old Dutch laws; of course, that should be modernized, but the basic foundation of our two legal systems are quite similar and are quite the same," he stated, during the Indonesia-Netherlands Rule of Law and Security Update (INLU) 2018 held in Erasmus Huis, Jakarta, on Wednesday.

Cooperation on the rule of law between institutions of both countries had been started since 1968. Since then, Indonesia and the Netherlands have been working closely to improve the rule of the law and share future challenges.

Some of the common concerns include creating inclusive societies, regulating the use of internet and social media, curbing cyber war, dealing with hate speech, fighting climate change and environmental degradation, as well as dealing with illegal fishing.

According to Swartbol, both countries have to find answers to these new challenges, some of which even transcend physical borders.

However tempting it is to do quick fixes, solutions have to be based on the rule of law within strong democracies, such as Indonesia and the Netherlands.

"Despite both countries running the risk of creating rule by law, the question is on how to reconcile freedom of expression, with the need to protect our societies from misleading information and; how to balance openness and transparency that makes our economy grow and flourish, with the privacy we need as human beings to be happy and to secure. These are vital questions that we all face," he noted.

Delivering a keynote speech at the INLU, Indonesian Law and Human Rights Minister Yasonna Laoly stressed the importance of cooperation with the Netherlands on law reform process, including providing access to justice and legal education as well as ensuring public`s trust to legal institutions.

In terms of information and technology (IT) challenges, the Indonesian government has been working with IT companies to tackle the potential threat and cyber crimes coming from the social media.

Indonesia has also held a meeting with Australia, New Zealand, and some other neighbor countries to discussing how communication technology can bring benefits to people, without the fear of its use to promote any terror acts.

"Countries must be able to cooperate with others to create some pressure on the balance between freedom of speech and access of public information," Laoly noted.

The INLU 2018 is a two-day conference to discuss undercurrents in society as well as new insights and approaches to safeguard and strengthen accessible, accountable, inclusive, and sustainable judicial systems both in Indonesia and in the Netherlands. 

(T.Y013/A/KR-BSR/F001) 
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/114...imilar-legal-dna-future-challenges-ambassador


----------



## Star Bugs

mandala said:


> Nice. This finally confirmed that the missiles were never removed and replaced by RHIB as in Janes article. My guess that this was because all speculated on a low quality video pic of the KCR-60 with CIWS.



You right from the beginning. You have eagle eyes. Nice to see KCR is not loosing the 'R'.


----------



## bigmack

o


mandala said:


> Yes looks like it is. Btw funny thing with the latest pic of the chinese technicians installing electrical cables for the missile system circulating in the internet some in instagram are now saying that missiles are now "re-installed".


is it so important to put Chinese gatling gun as secondary and what's role? as a CIWS?
better the ship get a Chinese 76 mm or Otmel Marlin 30mm (same as a PC-40) at gatling posistion.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KN Tanjung Datu 1101





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Air Force' C-130H, A-1337

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

TNI doing combined PT, urban training, capability demo's & weapons simulation training with Australia' 5th Battalion RAR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## NKRI

striver44 said:


>


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Aviation new AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopter with the Joint Attack Munitions Systems (JAMS) M299 HELLFIRE launchers on all four of its weapons pylons.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AMG_12

Why's Indonesia* not focusing much on its Air Force?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Game.Invade said:


> Why's Indonesian not focusing much on its Air Force?



We're workin on it..
There will be additional.. 3 new sqn f-16,
Su-35 for F-5 replacement,
and 3 sqn IFX to replace older fighter jet,
in the future..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

pr1v4t33r said:


> We're workin on it..
> There will be additional.. 3 new sqn f-16,
> Su-35 for F-5 replacement,
> and 3 sqn IFX to replace older fighter jet,
> in the future..


3 new sqn addition after those 24 refurbished F-16 ? Wow..


----------



## pr1v4t33r

gondes said:


> 3 new sqn addition after those 24 refurbished F-16 ? Wow..


That's the plan.. most possibly another refurbished fleet 
cmiiw



> kedepan TNI AU akan menambahan 3 Skadron tempur, 2 Skadron angkut berat/sedang/ringan,1 Skadron helikopter, 2 Skadron PTTA. Selain itu juga pengadaan pesawat berkemampuan khusus terdiri dari 4 Pesawat _Airborne Early Warning and Control _(AEW & C), 4 Pesawat _jet tanker, _Helikopter anti teror, 12 Satuan Radar, serta pengadaan pesawat _Multipurpose Amphibious._


_https://tni-au.mil.id/tni-au-gelar-kekuatan-di-pangkalan-terdepan/_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

C/D block 32/42 ex USAF.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Svantana said:


>



331 is the most charming ship in the fleet.

Hi to all, I am new here, how to use my own avatar ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> 331 is the most charming ship in the fleet.
> 
> Hi to all, I am new here, how to use my own avatar ?



Open your profile and click on your avatar... I don't remember if there are any requirement for it though (like posting in required number, etc) ...


Petir missile new test





Speed is increased to 350 kmh from 250 kmh
Range is increased from 45 km to 80 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> 331 is the most charming ship in the fleet.
> 
> Hi to all, I am new here, how to use my own avatar ?



as long as i remember you have to post several messages, before you can use your own avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

*U.S. Secretary of Defense James Mattis has arrived in Jakarta.*
January 22, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## katarabhumi

*Eyeing China, U.S. moves to strengthen Indonesian defense ties*
Reuters|
_Jan 22, 2018, 09.52 PM IST_

JAKARTA: U.S. Defense Secretary Jim Mattis said on Monday he would explore deepening defense ties during a visit to Indonesia, a country that appears increasingly ready to assert its sovereignty in the contested South China Sea.

Mattis, ahead of talks in Jakarta, raised the possibility of greater maritime cooperation. An aide noted that Indonesia was also considering purchasing Lockheed Martin Corp's F-16 fighter jets, in a deal that could be worth billions.

"This is a very strategic partnership," Mattis said, noting Indonesia was the world's third largest democracy and the most populous Muslim-majority nation. It is also a vast archipelago of over 17,000 islands, with a strategic maritime reach.

"We're going to continue our efforts to expand maritime cooperation but also support Indonesia as a sort of fulcrum between the Indian Ocean and the Pacific Ocean," Mattis told reporters traveling with him.

Indonesia has clashed with China over fishing rights around the Natuna Islands, detaining Chinese fishermen and expanding its military presence in the area in recent years.

In July, Indonesia renamed the northern reaches of its exclusive economic zone in the South China Sea as the North Natuna Sea, a move seen as a significant act of resistance to China's territorial ambitions in the South China Sea.

After Indonesia, Mattis is expected to travel to Vietnam, which has emerged as the most vocal opponent of China's expansive territorial claims in the South China Sea, where more than $3 trillion in cargo passes every year.


*NO BULLYING*

The United States and its allies oppose China's building of artificial islands in the South China Sea and their militarization, given concerns Beijing might use them to deny access to strategic routes vital to commerce.

Mattis, in comments that appeared directed at China, said the United States wanted to make sure that bigger nations did not impose their will on smaller nations.

"Every nation matters and there should not be any bullying or shredding of trust toward others," he said.

Mattis kicked off his trip by meeting Indonesia's Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi shortly after landing in Jakarta late on Monday. He was expected to meet other senior Indonesian officials on Tuesday.

Joe Felter, a deputy assistant secretary of defense, noted that the Pentagon had recently singled out China in a strategy document unveiled last week.

"I think they (the Chinese) have a coherent long-term strategy to exert influence, if not dominate the region," Felter said.

Felter said the United States counted $1.5 billion in foreign military sales to Indonesia since 2013, including Apache helicopters. He said Indonesia had recently taken delivery of the first three of eight Apache helicopters.

The United States was also expected to explore ways to deepen counter-terrorism cooperation with Indonesia, officials said.

https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...onesian-defense-ties/articleshow/62608616.cms

.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

madokafc said:


> @Aung Zaya @Nilgiri @DESERT FIGHTER @BDforever
> 
> The Apache is such beauty and beast. 8 unit from 16 intended to make a full squadron in the Army.



Are you guys procuring it 100% confirmed? How many are proposed in total in long term?


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> Are you guys procuring it 100% confirmed? How many are proposed in total in long term?



First batch had arrived, three unit. For short and medium term we aim for 16 unit for Army, meanwhile Air Force is considering them for combat support role in suppressing and assist CSAR Helicopter.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*US Defense Secretary Mattis holds meeting with Retno*

 
Agence France-Presse

Jakarta | Mon, January 22, 2018 | 09:20 pm




Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi (right) speaks to the US Secretary of Defence James Norman Mattis (left) during a meeting at the Foreign Ministry office in Jakarta on Jan. 22, 2018. (Agence France -Presse/Adek Berry)



US Defense Secretary Jim Mattis held on Monday evening a closed-door meeting with Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi at the Foreign Affairs Ministry's office in Central Jakarta.

Mattis arrived at the office shortly before 8 p.m. and directly met with Retno.

Mattis is scheduled to meet on Tuesday with President Joko 'Jokowi" Widodo and Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu for talks on maritime cooperation.

The Pentagon chief began Sunday his one-week trip to Asia, hoping to strengthen defense cooperation with Indonesia and Vietnam as regional Chinese military power looms ever larger.

In Vietnam, Mattis and his counterparts are set to discuss freedom of movement in the South China Sea, a region over which Beijing has extended its dominance in recent years, militarizing several small, disputed islands

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2018/01/22/us-defense-secretary-mattis-holds-talk-with-retno.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

skyhigh88 said:


> *U.S. Secretary of Defense James Mattis has arrived in Jakarta.*
> January 22, 2018


gambyarmu ra metu pakkkkk


----------



## Nike

ASIA
*With New US Defense Strategy Prioritizing 'Great Power Competition,' Mattis Heads to Asia*
January 20, 2018 11:56 AM

William Gallo





U.S. Secretary of Defense Jim Mattis announces the Trump aministration's National Defense Strategy at Johns Hopkins University School of Advanced International Studies in Washington, Jan. 19, 2018.

On Friday, ahead of his trip this weekend to Asia, U.S. Defense Secretary Jim Mattis unveiled a major shift in U.S. defense priorities.

"We will continue to prosecute the campaign against terrorists that we're engaged in today, but great power competition, not terrorism, is now the primary focus of U.S. national security," Mattis said during a speech in Washington.

*Mattis Traveling to SE Asia, Amid Shift in Pentagon Strategy*
0:01:33


0:00:00/0:01:33

▶
Direct link 



The U.S. defense chief was rolling out the Trump administration's National Defense Strategy (NDS), a report that specifically cites "growing threats" posed by China and Russia.

The NDS noted China is using "predatory economics" to intimidate its neighbors, while "militarizing features in the South China Sea."

Mattis' trip will take him to Indonesia and Vietnam, two countries that have taken a bolder stance – including modernizing their militaries – to push back on China's disputed territorial claims in the sea.

Vietnam, in particular, is an increasingly important U.S. partner in the region.

"Vietnam is not an ally of the U.S. – it has a defense policy of no alliances, no bases in the country, no ganging up against a third party. So we'll have to see where it goes," said Carl Thayer, an emeritus professor specializing in Southeast Asia at UNSW Canberra. "But its military modernization has made it very robust."

But Mattis' trip could also focus on more immediate priorities in the region, including putting more pressure on North Korea and dealing with the hundreds of Islamic State fighters returning to Southeast Asia from Iraq and Syria.

A reminder that, even though long-term defense priorities may be changing, old problems don't appear to be going away.

https://www.voanews.com/a/mattis-asia-trip-great-powers/4216644.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Aviation AH-64E Apache Guardian & Mi-17V5 helicopter.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Indonesian Army Aviation Mi-35P Hind.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

* Press Gaggle by Secretary Mattis En Route to Indonesia *

Press Operations
Secretary Of Defense James N. Mattis
Jan. 22, 2018

SECRETARY OF DEFENSE JAMES N. MATTIS: So first of all, thank you. I know you had to wake up mighty early to do this one. And -- but that's good. It builds character, I find, after a few decades, you know? But thanks for coming out. It's a very, very long airplane flight, so I appreciate you taking the time. And we'll go into Indonesia and Vietnam. *And with Indonesia, we're dealing with a country that we have very -- very good military to military relations. 

We probably engage with the Indonesian military more than any other nation anywhere in terms of mil-to-mil engagements.* But let me just -- you know, as you -- coming out of Washington right now, let's just look at how we're going forward. We released the national defense strategy last week, as you know. And what we've talked about it prioritizing preparedness and making a lot of change, urgent change. 

But I noted that I had three lines of effort. Is there a problem here? Pardon? 

STAFF: It's the sound. 

SEC. MATTIS: OK. Yes, this is still probably a quieter place than anywhere else on the plane. But the three lines of effort, build a more lethal force and the second one was to engage and build more partnerships and allies and the third one is to reform the Pentagon's internal business practices so that we use every dollar we get wisely and move -- make change at the speed of relevance. 

The second line of effort of building more trusted relationships with allies and partners, that's why we go out here on trips like this, to -- for the normal consultations with each other. The U.S., as you know, is a Pacific power. Five of our states plus the territory of Guam have Pacific shorelines. California, Oregon, Idaho, Alaska, Hawaii, Guam. We're very committee to this region, as you know. 

My first trip abroad, when I came into the job about a year ago now, was to the Pacific, up to Japan and South Korea. The -- as you know, the president was also out in the Pacific just a couple months ago. So again, bottom line, we're working by, with and through allies and partners from the president's level, from my level down to our mil-to-mil engagements. 

And what we want out here -- I think we've said it many times but it -- it bears repeating -- a peaceful, prosperous and freer Asia with a free and open regional order defined by the rule of law. And what we're looking for here is -- is that small nations get the same respect, the same regard as large nations, larger nations. Every nation matters and there should not be any bullying or shredding of trust toward others. 

I first will stop in Jakarta when we -- when we land and -- and see President Jokowi and the minister of defense there, Minister Ryamizard. This is a very strategic partnership with the third largest democracy in the world. It's the most populous Muslim nation in the world and it's the largest archipelago, stretching across the South China Sea and as you know, all the way to the Indian Ocean. 

We're going to continue our efforts to maritime -- maritime cooperation, but also support Indonesia as a sort of fulcrum between the Indian Ocean and the Pacific Ocean. So international trade flows through there and a democracy like this, we have a lot, obviously, to start with that we can -- that -- that gives us a basis for getting along with each other and working together. 

But again, this'll be my first time in Indonesia as the secretary of defense, so I'll be doing a lot of listening. We'll move from there into Vietnam and there, some of the big issues there, just so you're thinking about what you want to ask me about there, freedom of navigation, obviously, in the South China Sea, the respect for international rule of law and respect for national sovereignty.

Read more: https://www.defense.gov/News/Transc...le-by-secretary-mattis-en-route-to-indonesia/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

Here's how big Indonesia really is, as you can stretch it from france to Afghanistan/Pakistan, Jokowi himself, once traveled using the presidency airplane from the west part of Indonesia (Sabang) to the east part (Wamena), take more than 9 hours flight.

_1:1 map ratio comparison_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gondes

*Indonesian shipbuilder aims to build 7 missile vessels this year*
Jakarta | Tue, January 23, 2018 | 12:01 pm





Foreign technicians disembark from the Navy's KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai-332 at the shipyard of state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL Indonesia in Surabaya, East Java, on Nov. 8, 2016. (Antara/Irfan Anshori)

State-owned shipbuilder PT PAL Indonesia has targeted to produce at least seven missile vessels to meet national defense equipment needs and to export to Southeast Asian and African countries this year.

"Our target for this year is to build four 60-meter-long missile ships ordered by the Indonesian Navy. We expect to export two missile vessels to Malaysia, one missile vessel to Thailand and several missile vessels to African countries," PT PAL Indonesia president director Budiman Saleh said as quoted by _Antara_ on Monday. 

The production of the 60-m missile vessels is the second of its kind ordered by the Indonesian Navy after PT PAL completed and delivered three missile ships to the institution.

In addition to missile vessels, PT PAL also manufactures missile destroyer ships and landing platform decks (LPD) for national marine defense equipment.

"With regard to exports, we have penetrated the Southeast Asian market, including Thailand, Malaysia and the Philippines, as well as the African market, including Senegal, [the Democratic Republic of the] Congo, Guinea-Bissau and Burkina Faso," he said.

Budiman, along with several directors of PT PAL, met with Vice President Jusuf Kalla on Monday to discuss the development of the Indonesian ship industry and plans to provide training to young Indonesians.

"We also talked about the vocational program, which is one of the government's big programs for about 1,500 Indonesian youths across the country," he said.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ims-to-build-7-missile-vessels-this-year.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

gondes said:


> http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ims-to-build-7-missile-vessels-this-year.html



ini gambarnya uda keseringan dipake 

________________


From the gate of the TNI headquarters in Cilangkap, Jakarta, Jokowi took a special jeep and went to the hall of Gatot Subroto. This morning (23/01/2018) Jokowi present and briefed the participants of the Meeting of the Leadership of the Indonesian National Army and the Indonesian National Police in 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MarveL

Negative chamber tires? What is it for?
Itu kenapa ban nya masuk ke dalam? fungsinya buat apa? ada yang tahu?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

US to Assist Indonesia in Efforts to Become 'Global Maritime Fulcrum'

The United States stands ready to assist Indonesia in realizing its ambition to become a "global maritime fulcrum" and will help the Southeast Asian country maintain maritime domain awareness in the South China Sea and the North Natuna Sea, US Defense Secretary Jim Mattis said on Tuesday (23/01).






"We want to help realize President Jokowi’s [Joko Widodo] vision for Indonesia as a maritime fulcrum, we see that as a healthy and a very, very critical part of ensuring that our words are more than just words about wanting peace, but we actually work for peace in this region," Mattis said during a joint press statement with Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu in Central Jakarta.

Mattis added that the Indonesian and American armies can work together to ensure respect for the rule of law and freedom of navigation in the region. He also said that the United States is looking forward to help Indonesia maintain maritime domain awareness in the South China Sea and the North Natuna Sea.

Last Friday, the United States unveiled its new defense strategy that is now focused on addressing "great power competition." The new strategy is critical toward China’s approach in "using predatory economics to intimidate its neighbors while militarizing features in the South China Sea."

Though the United States is not party to the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (Unclos), Mattis reaffirmed that his country is "basically fully aligned with it" and is "living up to the tenets, principles and spirit of Unclos," as opposed to other nations that have ratified the treaty but do not adhere to it.

Both China and Indonesia are parties to Unclos. The latter considers the role of Unclos in ocean governance as "indispensable and increasingly important."

The new US strategy also includes "maintaining favorable regional balances of power" in different regions, including the Indo-Pacific.

"America is deeply committed to the Indo-Pacific region," Mattis said.

The US defense focus on the region matches Indonesia’s own foreign policy priorities for 2018, which include developing regional policy planning by fostering strategic cooperation and dialogues.

Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi said earlier this month that the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (Asean) must be a major player in the development of Indo-Pacific’s regional policy architecture. Mattis echoed this sentiment in his statement on Tuesday.

"We see Asean as central to maintaining the security here … we share this ocean, and we want to maintain [it] in a peaceful mode so it can retain the option of making all nations more prosperous," Mattis said.

Mattis also said there is a lot of room for bilateral cooperation between Indonesia and the US, emphasizing that the United States values its relationship with Indonesia greatly and will not take it for granted.

According to Ryamizard, the United States plans to sell defense equipment to Indonesia, though he did not elaborate.

_http://jakartaglobe.id/news/us-assist-indonesia-efforts-become-global-maritime-fulcrum/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi tells military, police to maintain neutrality in upcoming elections*

Safrin La Batu
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Tue, January 23, 2018 | 01:30 pm



President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo urged the Indonesian Military (TNI) and National Police to remain neutral during this year's simultaneous regional elections. (JP/Safrin La Batu)



President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo told leaders of the Indonesian Military (TNI) and the National Police on Tuesday to maintain their neutrality during this year's regional elections (Pilkada) and the presidential election next year.

"The President's main emphasis is to have us, the police and the military, maintain neutrality," National Police chief Gen. Tito Karnavian told reporters after Jokowi gave his speech in a closed-door meeting at TNI headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta.

Jokowi, however, refused to respond to journalists who tried to interview him when he left the meeting venue.

The meeting, which was attended by 359 military and police generals, marked security discussions ahead of the two elections, which are predicted to be marred by tensions, particularly in some of the 171 participating regions in the simultaneous Pilkada. Each of the two institutions is set to conduct a more detailed discussion separately after Tuesday's joint meeting.

"The President also instructed the police and the military to map conflict potential in the 171 regions […]," Tito added. "[And] to build synergy in dealing with those conflict potentials."

The General Elections Supervisory Agency (Bawaslu) previously launched a study of conflict potential during Pilkada and identified Papua and Maluku among the provinces with the highest conflict potential.

This year also sees a number of former police and military generals joining the election, such as former Army Strategic Reserves Command (Kostrad) chief Lt. Gen. Edy Rahmayadi, who retired from the force to run in the North Sumatra gubernatorial election. (ipa)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...aintain-neutrality-in-upcoming-elections.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*ACEH INGIN BELI ENAM PESAWAT SHARK AERO UNTUK JAGA PERAIRAN*
22 JANUARY 2018 DIANEKO_LC 4 COMMENTS




_Pesawat Shark Aero yang dipiloti oleh Irwandi Yusuf (Travia)_

Pemerintah Provinsi Nanggroe Aceh Darusalam (NAD) geram dengan maraknya penyelundupan narkoba dan pencurian ikan di perairan Aceh. Perairan provinsi paling ujung Indonesia itu kerap dijadikan jalur empuk para penyelundup.

Untuk mengantisipasi persoalan tersebut, Gubernur Aceh Irwandi Yusuf telah menganggarkan untuk membeli enam pesawat jenis Shark Aero besutan Slovakia.

Gubernur Aceh, Irwandi Yusuf menjelaskan, pesawat jenis Shark Aero yang akan dipesan bukanlah jenis pesawat mahal dengan perawatan yang mahal pula.

“Harga perunitnya adalah sebesar 150 ribu Euro atau sebesar Rp2,5 miliar,” kata Irwandi kepada wartawan di Banda Aceh, Senin, 22 Januari 2018.

Untuk mengoperasikannya nanti, pemerintah Aceh akan berkoordinasi dengan TNI AL, TNI AU dan Bakamla, dan pilot-pilot lokal Aceh yang pernah disekolahkan.

Irwandi mengaku sangat mengetahui karakter pesawat buatan Slovakia itu. Ia memastikan tidak akan membeli ‘kucing dalam karung’. Pesawat ini memiliki dua seat untuk pilot dan co pilot.

Keunggulan pesawat jenis ini, antara lain mampu terbang_ non stop _hingga sembilan jam. Selain itu, pesawat ini juga mampu terbang dengan kecepatan tinggi, serta fleksibel untuk terbang rendah maupun tinggi.

Irwandi membandingkan dalam 1 jam, kapal perang bergerak dengan kecepatan maksimum hanya mampu mencapai 30 mil atau 55 kilometer. Sedangkan pesawat Shark Aero, waktu 1 jam mampu menjangkau hingga 200 mil atau tepat berada di Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif.

“Pesawatnya sama persis dengan pesawat saya, namun akan ditambah dengan perangkat keselamatan di air,” ujarnya.

Gubernur Aceh Irwandi Yusuf diketahui memiliki pesawat pribadi jenis Shark Aero ini. Ia pernah menggunakannya untuk memantau langsung pelaksanaan Pilkada Aceh pada 15 Februari 2017 lalu.

Pesawatnya dia beri nama Hanakaru Hokagata, yang artinya bahasa Aceh, yang artinya ‘Sudah aman, di mana anda’.

_Sumber : Viva_

Aceh governorate to acquire Shark Aero plane for patrolling missions.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia looks to U.S. to relax limits on its special forces

Indonesia said on Tuesday it was pinning its hopes on U.S. Defense Secretary Jim Mattis to help ease American limitations on ties with an elite Indonesian special forces unit, imposed over human rights abuses in the 1990s. The United States announced in 2010 that it had lifted its outright ban on U.S. military contacts with the Indonesian special forces unit, known as Kopassus, which was accused of rights abuses in East Timor as it prepared for independence.






But legal restrictions meant to ensure the U.S. military does not become entangled with rights abusers prevented contacts with Kopassus from advancing beyond preliminary levels, U.S. officials say.

"For a while there have been sanctions against Kopassus ... (Mattis) will try to remove this," Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu told reporters in Jakarta, following talks with the U.S. defense chief.

_"One of the sanctions is clearly that they are not allowed to go to America. They can't do training together, and he will reopen this."_

Mattis expressed hope for deepening defense ties with Indonesia but he did not directly address Kopassus in his remarks to the press after talks with Ryacudu in Jakarta.

U.S. officials told reporters traveling with Mattis that they were exploring possible ways to expand contact with Kopassus, while complying with U.S. law.

North Natuna Sea

Mattis' trip came as Indonesia, a vast archipelago of 17,000 islands, appears increasingly ready to assert its sovereignty in the contested South China Sea.

Indonesia has clashed with China over fishing rights around the Natuna Islands, detaining Chinese fishermen and expanding its military presence in the area in recent years.

In July, Indonesia renamed the northern reaches of its exclusive economic zone in the South China Sea as the North Natuna Sea, a move seen as a significant act of resistance to China's territorial ambitions in the South China Sea.

Mattis seized upon Indonesia's name for the waterway as _he praised the country's strategic maritime reach, calling the country "a maritime fulcrum of the Indo-Pacific area."_

"It's critical," Mattis said of Indonesia.

"We can help maintain maritime domain awareness in the South China Sea, the North Natuna Sea. This is something that we look forward to doing."

The United States is one of Indonesia's top arms suppliers, recently delivering Boeing's Apache helicopters and 24 of Lockheed Martin's F-16 fighter jets. But Indonesia also buys arms from U.S. rivals, including Russia.






_U.S. officials said Indonesia asked for pricing for an additional 48 F-16 aircraft_, a deal which could be worth $4.5 billion. But Indonesia played down any imminent purchase and suggested it was still evaluating how many more aircraft it needed.

Ryacudu said Indonesia would buy weaponry when it "has the money."

"We only just bought F16s and everything. In (the) future there will definitely be (more purchases) because, as the years go by, there are things that must be replaced," he said.

_https://www.yahoo.com/news/indonesia-looks-u-relax-limits-special-forces-090040162.html_

-------------------------------------------------------
>>> Beli F16v 3 sqn $4.5 billion, mana ada duitnya... Ambil sekenan C/D direfurbish terus minta skema grant..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia looks to U.S. to relax limits on its special forces
> 
> Indonesia said on Tuesday it was pinning its hopes on U.S. Defense Secretary Jim Mattis to help ease American limitations on ties with an elite Indonesian special forces unit, imposed over human rights abuses in the 1990s. The United States announced in 2010 that it had lifted its outright ban on U.S. military contacts with the Indonesian special forces unit, known as Kopassus, which was accused of rights abuses in East Timor as it prepared for independence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But legal restrictions meant to ensure the U.S. military does not become entangled with rights abusers prevented contacts with Kopassus from advancing beyond preliminary levels, U.S. officials say.
> 
> "For a while there have been sanctions against Kopassus ... (Mattis) will try to remove this," Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu told reporters in Jakarta, following talks with the U.S. defense chief.
> 
> _"One of the sanctions is clearly that they are not allowed to go to America. They can't do training together, and he will reopen this."_
> 
> Mattis expressed hope for deepening defense ties with Indonesia but he did not directly address Kopassus in his remarks to the press after talks with Ryacudu in Jakarta.
> 
> U.S. officials told reporters traveling with Mattis that they were exploring possible ways to expand contact with Kopassus, while complying with U.S. law.
> 
> North Natuna Sea
> 
> Mattis' trip came as Indonesia, a vast archipelago of 17,000 islands, appears increasingly ready to assert its sovereignty in the contested South China Sea.
> 
> Indonesia has clashed with China over fishing rights around the Natuna Islands, detaining Chinese fishermen and expanding its military presence in the area in recent years.
> 
> In July, Indonesia renamed the northern reaches of its exclusive economic zone in the South China Sea as the North Natuna Sea, a move seen as a significant act of resistance to China's territorial ambitions in the South China Sea.
> 
> Mattis seized upon Indonesia's name for the waterway as _he praised the country's strategic maritime reach, calling the country "a maritime fulcrum of the Indo-Pacific area."_
> 
> "It's critical," Mattis said of Indonesia.
> 
> "We can help maintain maritime domain awareness in the South China Sea, the North Natuna Sea. This is something that we look forward to doing."
> 
> The United States is one of Indonesia's top arms suppliers, recently delivering Boeing's Apache helicopters and 24 of Lockheed Martin's F-16 fighter jets. But Indonesia also buys arms from U.S. rivals, including Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _U.S. officials said Indonesia asked for pricing for an additional 48 F-16 aircraft_, a deal which could be worth $4.5 billion. But Indonesia played down any imminent purchase and suggested it was still evaluating how many more aircraft it needed.
> 
> Ryacudu said Indonesia would buy weaponry when it "has the money."
> 
> "We only just bought F16s and everything. In (the) future there will definitely be (more purchases) because, as the years go by, there are things that must be replaced," he said.
> 
> _https://www.yahoo.com/news/indonesia-looks-u-relax-limits-special-forces-090040162.html_
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> >>> Beli F16v 3 sqn $4.5 billion, mana ada duitnya... Ambil sekenan C/D direfurbish terus minta skema grant..




Soon will be the largest F16 user in ASEAN region. Wish could reach 100 or more number....


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

MarveL said:


> View attachment 449488
> 
> 
> Here's how big Indonesia really is, as you can stretch it from france to Afghanistan/Pakistan, Jokowi himself, once traveled using the presidency airplane from the west part of Indonesia (Sabang) to the east part (Wamena), take more than 9 hours flight.
> 
> _1:1 map ratio comparison_


Flat Earth People will Deny this Map

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Someone can make a recap on Indonesia F-16 fleet?
How many f-16 by block type...
What's been already received and what is left etc...
thx


----------



## Nike

HannibalBarca said:


> Someone can make a recap on Indonesia F-16 fleet?
> How many f-16 by block type...
> What's been already received and what is left etc...
> thx



10 unit block 15 OCU
23 unit block 25 ID (being upgraded with latest systems) 


And right now Indonesia had made official inquiry and ask price for 48 F 16 block 62

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NEKONEKO

pr1v4t33r said:


> >>> Beli F16v 3 sqn $4.5 billion, mana ada duitnya... Ambil sekenan C/D direfurbish terus minta skema grant..


Terpaksa ambil palkon bekas karena kantong cekak. semoga ga kecelakaan tapi, yng kemaren 2 f-16 kecelakaan 1 total loss.

48 f16 + new MRTT would be good, right now TNI AU dont have tanker with tailboom. Too many wishlist too little money


----------



## Nike

Before 2024, hopefully Indonesian Air Force will be like this

Attack/Multirole Fighter/Air Superiority 

10 F 16 OCU in which had been upgraded
23 F 16 block 25 ID
48 F 16 Block 62 (if fund not permitted we will ask grant for Block 32/42 instead) 
11 Su 30 
5 Su 27
16 Su 35

Ground Attack unit
15 Super Tucano
28 Hawk 109/209

Support and Recon unit
3 Boeing 737 SLAMMER
4 CN 235 MPA
1 CN 235 ELINT/Recon
2-3 Surveillance ASW craft (in class of Poseidon) 
1 C295 Special Mission Aircraft
2 AEW/AWACS (DRDO embraer jet most likely )
2 KC 46 or A330 MRTT

Cargo, VVIP and Airlift unit
18 C 212i
1 boeing 737
16 unit C295
32 C130H/j
4 airbus A408

Trainer and advanced trainer

24 KT 1 Wongbe
32 Grob trainer
15 T/A 50
T34 Mentor



jek_sperrow said:


> Terpaksa ambil palkon bekas karena kantong cekak. semoga ga kecelakaan tapi, yng kemaren 2 f-16 kecelakaan 1 total loss.
> 
> 48 f16 + new MRTT would be good, right now TNI AU dont have tanker with tailboom. Too many wishlist too little money



Kecelakaan krn FoD.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

madokafc said:


> Before 2024, hopefully Indonesian Air Force will be like this
> 
> Attack/Multirole Fighter/Air Superiority
> 
> 10 F 16 OCU in which had been upgraded
> 23 F 16 block 25 ID
> 48 F 16 Block 62 (if fund not permitted we will ask grant for Block 32/42 instead)
> 11 Su 30
> 5 Su 27
> 16 Su 35
> 
> Ground Attack unit
> 15 Super Tucano
> 28 Hawk 109/209
> 
> Support and Recon unit
> 3 Boeing 737 SLAMMER
> 4 CN 235 MPA
> 1 CN 235 ELINT/Recon
> 2-3 Surveillance ASW craft (in class of Poseidon)
> 1 C295 Special Mission Aircraft
> 2 AEW/AWACS (DRDO embraer jet most likely )
> 2 KC 46 or A330 MRTT
> 
> Cargo, VVIP and Airlift unit
> 18 C 212i
> 1 boeing 737
> 16 unit C295
> 32 C130H/j
> 4 airbus A408
> 
> Trainer and advanced trainer
> 
> 24 KT 1 Wongbe
> 32 Grob trainer
> 15 T/A 50
> T34 Mentor
> 
> 
> 
> Kecelakaan krn FoD.....


In your list how about the hawk replacement?

fod apaan yah? sori nubi
oh foreign object debris ding


----------



## asterisktaker

madokafc said:


> 10 unit block 15 OCU
> 23 unit block 25 ID (being upgraded with latest systems)
> 
> 
> And right now Indonesia had made official inquiry and ask price for 48 F 16 block 62


 Didn't TNI-AU also received 6 extra airframe on top of the 24 air frame received?



jek_sperrow said:


> In your list how about the hawk replacement?


 That's what IFX are for.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia looks to US to relax limits on its special forces *






Indonesia's Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and visiting US Secretary of Defence James Mattis are seen during a welcome ceremony in Jakarta on Tues (Jan 23). Photo: Reuters
Published23 JANUARY, 2018
UPDATED 23 JANUARY, 2018

0 Shares


http://www.todayonline.com/world/indonesia-looks-us-relax-limits-its-special-forces-0#
JAKARTA — Indonesia said on Tuesday (Jan 23) it was pinning its hopes on United States Defence Secretary James Mattis to help ease American limitations on ties with an elite Indonesian special forces unit, imposed over human rights abuses in the 1990s.

The US announced in 2010 that it had lifted its outright ban on US military contacts with the Indonesian special forces unit, known as Kopassus, which was accused of rights abuses in East Timor as it prepared for independence.

But legal restrictions meant to ensure the US military does not become entangled with rights abusers prevented contacts with Kopassus from advancing beyond preliminary levels, US officials say.

“For a while there have been sanctions against Kopassus ... (Mattis) will try to remove this,” Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu told reporters in Jakarta, following talks with the US defense chief.

*ADVERTISEMENT*
“One of the sanctions is clearly that they are not allowed to go to America. They can’t do training together, and he will reopen this.”

The talks about Kopassus came as the US looks to deepen defence cooperation with Indonesia, the world's third largest democracy and the most populous Muslim-majority nation. That includes things like arms sales, military exercises and educational exchanges.

Mr Mattis noted that many of the allegations against Kopassus were some two decades old, and added he would work within existing US law to explore ways to deepen cooperation. 

"Under our rules there are established procedures for rehabilitating a unit that has been alleged or has committed certain acts," Mr Mattis told a small group of reporters.

"And we will go through the established procedures."

Mr Mattis’ trip came as Indonesia, a vast archipelago of 17,000 islands, appears increasingly ready to assert its sovereignty in the contested South China Sea.

Indonesia has clashed with China over fishing rights around the Natuna Islands, detaining Chinese fishermen and expanding its military presence in the area in recent years.

In July, Indonesia renamed the northern reaches of its exclusive economic zone in the South China Sea as the North Natuna Sea, a move seen as a significant act of resistance to China’s territorial ambitions in the South China Sea.

Mr Mattis seized upon Indonesia’s name for the waterway as he praised the country’s strategic maritime reach, calling the country “a maritime fulcrum of the Indo-Pacific area.”

“It’s critical,” Mr Mattis said of Indonesia.

“We can help maintain maritime domain awareness in the South China Sea, the North Natuna Sea. This is something that we look forward to doing.”

The US is one of Indonesia’s top arms suppliers, recently delivering Boeing’s Apache helicopters and 24 of Lockheed Martin’s F-16 fighter jets. But Indonesia also buys arms from U.S. rivals, including Russia.

US officials said Indonesia asked for pricing for an additional 48 F-16 aircraft, a deal which could be worth US$4.5 billion (S$5.94 billion).

But Indonesia played down any imminent purchase and suggested it was still evaluating how many more aircraft it needed.

Mr Ryacudu said Indonesia would buy weaponry when it “has the money.”

“We only just bought F16s and everything. In (the) future there will definitely be (more purchases) because, as the years go by, there are things that must be replaced,” he said. REUTERS

http://www.todayonline.com/world/indonesia-looks-us-relax-limits-its-special-forces-0

Its official now....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Svantana said:


>



ane bingung knapa tiap bekul harus bli sendri yak?
apa AL ga bisa kontrak suplier gitu untuk bekul berkala?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

madokafc said:


> 10 unit block 15 OCU
> 23 unit block 25 ID (being upgraded with latest systems)
> 
> 
> And right now Indonesia had made official inquiry and ask price for 48 F 16 block 62



Madam, 

Why block 62 ? Why not block 70 / 72 ?



umigami said:


> ane bingung knapa tiap bekul harus bli sendri yak?
> apa AL ga bisa kontrak suplier gitu untuk bekul berkala?



Bekul ki opo to mas ?

What bekul ?


----------



## striver44

*TNI AU TINGKATKAN MARITIME AIR SUPPORT*
23 JANUARY 2018 DIANEKO_LC 2 COMMENTS


Kebijakan TNI AU ke depan mengarah pada upaya pemantapan satuan untuk meningkatkan kesiapan operasional. Oleh karena itu, tercapainya kemampuan operasional yang optimal satuan-satuan udara dan semakin mantapnya berbagai lembaga pendidikan, menjadi prioritas utama TNI AU.

Penegasan ini disampaikan Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (Kasau) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna, S.E, M.M., dalam entry briefing kepada para pejabat, Panglima, dan Komandan Satuan TNI AU, di Mabesau, Cilangkap, Jakarta Senin (22/1). Hadir Sekjen Kemhan Marsdya TNI Hadiyan Sumintaatmadja, Wagub Lemhannas Marsdya TNI Bagus Puruhito, Irjenau, Koorsahli Kasau, para Asisten Kasau, Panglima, Komandan dan para Pejabat TNI Angkatan Udara

Kasau menegaskan bahwa kebijakan TNI AU dalam mendukung program pemerintah mewujudkan Indonesia sebagai poros maritim dunia, adalah dengan meningkatkan kemampuan TNI AU untuk melaksanakan maritime air strike dan maritime air support.

“Saat ini kita sudah memasuki tahapan Renstra II (2015-2019), sementara alutsista belum diterima. Untuk itu, saya harapkan agar proses pengadaan pemenuhan alutsista Renstra ke II dapat segera direalisasikan”, tegas Kasau.

Dijelaskan Kasau, pembangunan postur TNI AU yang direncanakan akan tetap mengarah pada memperkuat kemampuan operasional satuan udara, yang mampu menghadirkan air superiority ke tengah samudra, security coverage bagi Naval Force. Kasau minta agar dinas dan jajaran terkait segera melaksanakan koordinasi dengan Mabes TNI, Kemhan serta Kementerian/Lembaga terkait lainnya, agar proses pengadaan pemenuhan alutsista dapat dipercepat dengan tetap mengikuti aturan yang berlaku.

Menurut Kasau pengadaan alutsista yang masih belum terpenuhi meliputi pesawat pengganti F-5, pesawat helikopter angkut, helikopter VVIP/VIP, pesawat angkut berat, pesawat multipurpose amphibious, pesawat latih dan modernisasi pesawat C130 H/HS, pesawat NC-212i, pesawat CN-295 Special Mission (Kodal), PTTA, radar dan senjata pesawat T-50i, Rudal Pam Ibukota, PSU, dan Radar GCI.

Kasau menilai, para pendahulu TNI AU telah membawa organisasi TNI AU ke tingkat perkembangan yang cukup baik. Oleh karena itu TNI AU harus tetap optimis, karena apa yang di lihat saat ini, sudah merupakan hasil optimal dari kondisi yang ada.

”Dengan dilandasi sifat jujur, inovatif dan adaptif, saya harapkan dapat membangkitkan motivasi kita semua untuk memberikan pengabdian yang terbaik kepada TNI Angkatan Udara”, harap Kasau.

_*Personally still waiting for Indonesia to build a dedicated anti shipping fighter/bomber squadron......our air force are designed and equipped mostly for air2air operation*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Bekul ki opo to mas ?
> 
> What bekul ?



Bekul it means bekal ulang or Re-supplies logistics during port visit.



umigami said:


> ane bingung knapa tiap bekul harus bli sendri yak?
> apa AL ga bisa kontrak suplier gitu untuk bekul berkala?



Considering that aren't a commercial ships nor a cruises, so there are no provision of supplying food through a vendors / suppliers. They are the sailors and soldiers, and they have to prepared all the needs independently instead of a delivery service..
Lagian klo belanja langsung kepasar kan bisa sekalian bagi-bagi rejeki buat menghidupi perekonomian masyarakat sekitar yg disinggahin, yaa selain jg tentunya karena alasan klasik,,, biar ngirit!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

James Mattis met with Ryamizard Ryacudu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gondes

* Menhan Sebut Ada Peluang Indonesia Tambah Alutsista dari AS *

Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu mengatakan ada kemungkinan Indonesia akan menambah sejumlah alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) dari Amerika Serikat.

Ryamizard menuturkan Indonesia juga telah membeli sejumlah pesawat tempur F-16 dari Amerika Serikat.

"Kemudian ke depan pasti ada [penambahan] karena makin tahun kan ada yang harus diganti, *kan pesawat terbang sudah tua*," kata Ryamizard usai bertemu dengan Menhan AS James Mattis di Kantor Kemhan, Selasa (23/1).





"Kalau mobil, 100 tahun masih jalan. Kalau pesawat 50 tahun kan ngeri juga," imbuhnya.





Menteri Pertahanan RI Ryamizard Ryacudu bersama Menteri Pertahanan Amerika Serikat James Mattis memberikan keterangan pada media di Jakarta, Selasa, 23 Januari 2018. (CNN Indonesia/Adhi Wicaksono)

*Namun, Ryamizard menyebut Indonesia tidak akan membeli alutsista dalam jumlah besar dari AS dalam tiga sampai empat tahun ke depan.*

Sebab, Ryamizard menuturkan Indonesia tidak memiliki kebutuhan mendesak terhadap alutsista sebagai kebutuhan untuk berperang.

“Indonesia kan enggak perang, perang kita kan sama teroris, teroris kan enggak pakai gituan [senjata militer],” ucapnya.

*Saat ini, kata Ryamizard, AS juga tengah mengurangi jumlah alutsista yang dimilikinya, sehingga Indonesia akan lebih mudah jika ingin membeli dari AS.
*
Namun Ryamizard mengungkapkan tak akan begitu saja membeli alutsista dari AS karena harus melihat anggaran yang dimiliki oleh Kemhan.

"Ya [beli] kalau ada duitnya," kata Ryamizard. *(end)

https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...da-peluang-indonesia-tambah-alutsista-dari-as

Indonesia might buy arms from US, possibly aircraft, but not in large sum for the next 3-4 years and will depend on state budget. US is now reducing its arms number, so it will be easier for Indonesia to buy some of it. 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

gondes said:


> * Menhan Sebut Ada Peluang Indonesia Tambah Alutsista dari AS *
> 
> Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu mengatakan ada kemungkinan Indonesia akan menambah sejumlah alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) dari Amerika Serikat.
> 
> Ryamizard menuturkan Indonesia juga telah membeli sejumlah pesawat tempur F-16 dari Amerika Serikat.
> 
> "Kemudian ke depan pasti ada [penambahan] karena makin tahun kan ada yang harus diganti, *kan pesawat terbang sudah tua*," kata Ryamizard usai bertemu dengan Menhan AS James Mattis di Kantor Kemhan, Selasa (23/1).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Kalau mobil, 100 tahun masih jalan. Kalau pesawat 50 tahun kan ngeri juga," imbuhnya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menteri Pertahanan RI Ryamizard Ryacudu bersama Menteri Pertahanan Amerika Serikat James Mattis memberikan keterangan pada media di Jakarta, Selasa, 23 Januari 2018. (CNN Indonesia/Adhi Wicaksono)
> 
> *Namun, Ryamizard menyebut Indonesia tidak akan membeli alutsista dalam jumlah besar dari AS dalam tiga sampai empat tahun ke depan.*
> 
> Sebab, Ryamizard menuturkan Indonesia tidak memiliki kebutuhan mendesak terhadap alutsista sebagai kebutuhan untuk berperang.
> 
> “Indonesia kan enggak perang, perang kita kan sama teroris, teroris kan enggak pakai gituan [senjata militer],” ucapnya.
> 
> *Saat ini, kata Ryamizard, AS juga tengah mengurangi jumlah alutsista yang dimilikinya, sehingga Indonesia akan lebih mudah jika ingin membeli dari AS.
> *
> Namun Ryamizard mengungkapkan tak akan begitu saja membeli alutsista dari AS karena harus melihat anggaran yang dimiliki oleh Kemhan.
> 
> "Ya [beli] kalau ada duitnya," kata Ryamizard. *(end)
> 
> https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...da-peluang-indonesia-tambah-alutsista-dari-as
> 
> Indonesia might buy arms from US, possibly aircraft, but not in large sum for the next 3-4 years and will depend on state budget. US is now reducing its arms number, so it will be easier for Indonesia to buy some of it. *



It will be good for Indonesia and region ... Stop to acquire weapons from Russia .. especially fighters from them ... as Malaysia decided last year ...


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Aviation new AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopters. Credit to Indonesian Army Aviation.































https://www.instagram.com/indonesian_army_aviation/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

Navy training, swimming across 4 mil of Madura strait in less than 65 minutes


----------



## SIM.Inc

*Russia in talks over sale of ‘unique’ S-400 to Middle East & Southeast Asia – defense chief*
Published time: 23 Jan, 2018 14:36
_




FILE PHOTO: Russian S-400 air defense systems . © Reuters
Moscow is in negotiations to sell its “unique” S-400 air defense systems to Middle Eastern and Southeast Asian states, the Russian defense minister said. The talks follow a recent deal between Russia and Turkey.
The “unsurpassed performance capabilities” of the S-400 lie at the heart of Ankara’s decision to purchase the Russian-made systems, Defense Minister Sergey Shoigu said during his tour of the Southeast Asian countries.

“Other countries have also expressed their interest in purchasing the S-400 complexes, including states in the Middle East and *Southeast Asia*,"Shoigu said on Thursday, adding that “the relevant negotiation work is currently underway.”

Two of the “unique” S-400 missile complexes have been deployed in Syria to ensure security at the Russian Khmeimim Airbase in the Syrian province of Latakia, and the maritime facility located in Tartus, according to the minister. He also stressed that nearly all negotiations with foreign counterparts touch upon purchasing Russian weapons.

Turkey’s decision to strike an S-400 deal with Russia has sparked concern among Ankara’s NATO allies and Washington in particular. In July, while the deal was still being negotiated, American military officials said Turkey purchasing S-400s would be worrying. However, NATO Secretary-General Jens Stoltenberg said that it is Turkey’s “national decision.”
_

_https://nasional.sindonews.com/read...desak-presiden-tambah-anggaran-tni-1507021509_

_https://nasional.sindonews.com/read...desak-presiden-tambah-anggaran-tni-1507021509

Efendi simbolon komisi 1 DPR
*Membangun TNI yang profesional membutuhkan kesiapan alutsista, kesejahteraan dan sebagainya. *

Sudah saatnya TNI memiliki alutsista yang canggih dan modern. "Sudah saat nya Indonesia memiliki SU-35, kapal selam kilo, Heli Apache, Black Hawk, MI-35, dan MI-17, S-400," katanya. 

Sepertinya S-400 udh di lirik lama dan masih di harapkan mengisi sista hanud jrk jauh._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

*Help for Rohingya Refugee in Cox's Bazar Bangladesh
*














TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - President Joko Widodo or Jokowi started his bilateral visit to five countries, namely Sri Lanka, India, Pakistan, Bangladesh and Afghanistan. The president is scheduled to be overseas until January 29, 2018. Jokowi also brings help to Rohingya ethnic refugees residing in Cox's Bazar, Bangladesh.

This assistance is the third time from the Indonesian government for Rohingya refugees. "Indeed, the refugees there still need a lot of medicine and food," said Jokowi at Base Ops, Halim Perdanakusuma Air Base, Jakarta, Wednesday, January 24, 2018.

When there is spare time while visiting Bangladesh, the President wants to visit the refugees at Cox's Bazar directly. "See you later, because from Dhaka to there also takes time," he said.


Jokowi said the Indonesian government will continue to send aid for Rohingya refugees. The reason, the number of those who reach hundreds of thousands is in need of help from other countries. "I think our consistency of providing assistance to Rohingya refugees is not in doubt," he said.

Not yet known how much aid given by the government this time. On a Hercules plane parked on the runway, looks like items of food and baby food.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

2nd batch of M113 Arisgator arrives at Tanjung Priok Car Terminal today



















        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gondes

pr1v4t33r said:


> 2nd batch of M113 Arisgator arrives at Tanjung Priok Car Terminal today
> 
> View attachment 449641
> 
> View attachment 449642
> 
> View attachment 449643
> 
> View attachment 449644
> 
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Any recap about our land system procurement so far?


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> 2nd batch of M113 Arisgator arrives at Tanjung Priok Car Terminal today
> 
> View attachment 449641
> 
> View attachment 449642
> 
> View attachment 449643
> 
> View attachment 449644
> 
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


rencana pesen berapa unit om?


----------



## mandala

*Indonesia Shopping For Western Fighters*

Jan 23, 2018 Marhalim Abas * | * Aerospace Daily & Defense Report





Typhoon: Eurofighter

KUALA LUMPUR—*Indonesia is in talks with western manufacturers about a possible fighter order and is considering the Eurofighter Typhoon and Lockheed Martin F-16V,* according to two industry sources in the ...

http://aviationweek.com/awindefense/indonesia-shopping-western-fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

*The Pentagon will partner with a powerful Indonesian special forces unit*




William Gallo 
VOA News
Jan. 23, 04:46 PM

The Pentagon is looking to boost counterterrorism cooperation with an elite Indonesian special forces group, U.S. Defense Secretary Jim Mattis said Jan. 23 during a visit to Jakarta.

The special forces unit, known as Kopassus, has been accused of a range of human rights abuses, including killings and torture, mostly in the 1990s. Mattis says the group has since reformed.

“That was upwards of 20 years ago, and we’ll look at it since then,” Mattis said after meeting with Indonesian President Joko Widodo, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu, and other leaders.

*Mattis’ visit aims to expand overall military cooperation with Indonesia, which is modernizing its military and has shown an increased willingness to push back against China’s territorial claims.*

Indonesia is also dealing with the possible return of hundreds of Indonesians who fought with the Islamic State terror group in Syria and Iraq.





Defense Secretary James N. Mattis meets with the Minister of Defense of Indonesia Ryamizard Ryacudu during a visit to Jakarta, Indonesia on Jan. 23, 2018. (DoD photo by Army Sgt. Amber I. Smith)

“We are out to expand in ways that respond to any requests from Indonesia on counterterrorism to include the special forces units,” Mattis said alongside his Indonesian counterpart.

Following those talks, Ryacudu said he would like Mattis to help relax the legal limitations on closer U.S. ties with the elite special forces group.

*Rights abuses*
Kopassus’ alleged abuses include massacres in East Timor, the abduction and forced disappearance of student pro-democracy activists, and a torture campaign in Aceh during a now-ended insurgency. Rights groups say many of those responsible have not been held accountable.

Amid those concerns, the United States severed ties with Kopassus in 1999. In 2010, the Pentagon took initial steps toward reestablishing cooperation, but the ties have been limited and non-lethal, consisting of staff exchanges and low-level subject matter dialogue.

Mattis says he believes the group has reformed and would now stand up to the scrutiny of the so-called Leahy Law, which prohibits the United States from providing military assistance to foreign security forces that violate human rights.

*Joseph Felter, the top U.S. defense official on Southeast Asia, said the Pentagon sees “real value and potential in working with Kopassus as a partner in counterterrorism,” if the State Department were to loosen restrictions.*

*“They are a very, very effective counterterrorism unit,” Felter said.*

*The United States already has very close ties with the Indonesian military. Since 2013, Felter said the United States has sold more than $1.5 billion to Indonesia under the foreign military sales program, including the Apache helicopter and the F-16. And Felter says Jakarta is considering buying more F-16s.*






An Indonesian Air Force F-16 Fighting Falcon sits on the flight line during exercise Cope West 17 at Sam Ratulangi International Airport, Indonesia, Nov. 10, 2016. First conducted in 1989, Cope West is a Pacific Air Force lead exercise, normally focusing on airlift, air-land and air drop delivery operation techniques. Cope West 17 is the first-fighter focused exercise in Indonesia in 19 years involving the U.S. Military and the Indonesian Air Force. Both the U.S. F/A-18D Hornets and Indonesian F-16 Fighting Falcons bring unique capabilities affording the associated nations the opportunity to learn and understand each other’s skills, preparing them for real world contingencies and further strengthening their relationship. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Cpl. Aaron Henson)

“Anytime we can help a partner uphold a free and fair rules-based order in a free and open Indo-Pacific, that’s what we’re here for,” the deputy assistant secretary of defense for South and Southeast Asia said.

*Vietnam*
On Jan. 24, Mattis heads to Vietnam, where China is likely to be a major focus.

The Pentagon last week unveiled a new National Defense Strategy that prioritizes the U.S. geopolitical rivalry with China and Russia.

Vietnam is one of the most vocal critics of China’s expansive claims in the South China Sea and has repeatedly clashed with Chinese ships in the area.

During his visit to Indonesia Tuesday, Mattis repeatedly spoke about the importance of the “rule of law” and “freedom of navigation” – comments apparently aimed at China.

*http://www.wearethemighty.com/news/...ith-a-powerful-indonesian-special-forces-unit*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

SIM.Inc said:


> *Russia in talks over sale of ‘unique’ S-400 to Middle East & Southeast Asia – defense chief*
> Published time: 23 Jan, 2018 14:36
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FILE PHOTO: Russian S-400 air defense systems . © Reuters
> Moscow is in negotiations to sell its “unique” S-400 air defense systems to Middle Eastern and Southeast Asian states, the Russian defense minister said. The talks follow a recent deal between Russia and Turkey.
> The “unsurpassed performance capabilities” of the S-400 lie at the heart of Ankara’s decision to purchase the Russian-made systems, Defense Minister Sergey Shoigu said during his tour of the Southeast Asian countries.
> 
> “Other countries have also expressed their interest in purchasing the S-400 complexes, including states in the Middle East and *Southeast Asia*,"Shoigu said on Thursday, adding that “the relevant negotiation work is currently underway.”
> 
> Two of the “unique” S-400 missile complexes have been deployed in Syria to ensure security at the Russian Khmeimim Airbase in the Syrian province of Latakia, and the maritime facility located in Tartus, according to the minister. He also stressed that nearly all negotiations with foreign counterparts touch upon purchasing Russian weapons.
> 
> Turkey’s decision to strike an S-400 deal with Russia has sparked concern among Ankara’s NATO allies and Washington in particular. In July, while the deal was still being negotiated, American military officials said Turkey purchasing S-400s would be worrying. However, NATO Secretary-General Jens Stoltenberg said that it is Turkey’s “national decision.”
> _
> 
> _https://nasional.sindonews.com/read...desak-presiden-tambah-anggaran-tni-1507021509_
> 
> _https://nasional.sindonews.com/read...desak-presiden-tambah-anggaran-tni-1507021509
> 
> Efendi simbolon komisi 1 DPR
> *Membangun TNI yang profesional membutuhkan kesiapan alutsista, kesejahteraan dan sebagainya. *
> 
> Sudah saatnya TNI memiliki alutsista yang canggih dan modern. "Sudah saat nya Indonesia memiliki SU-35, kapal selam kilo, Heli Apache, Black Hawk, MI-35, dan MI-17, S-400," katanya.
> 
> Sepertinya S-400 udh di lirik lama dan masih di harapkan mengisi sista hanud jrk jauh._


Paling vietnam



madokafc said:


> View attachment 449589
> View attachment 449590
> View attachment 449591


Picture no.3 he's doing the Isis finger lol


----------



## MarveL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955979228767490049

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Paling vietnam
> 
> 
> Picture no.3 he's doing the Isis finger lol



One can assume he is one if not for his top notch infantry equipment


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

MarveL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955979228767490049


Nothing special, Mattis let snake eat him but survived
and a hungry refugees could eat the whole snake faster than them.


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KCR-60















KCR-40

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

http://m.aviationweek.com/aerospace-daily-defense-report/2018-01-24


----------



## UMNOPutra

mandala said:


> View attachment 449751
> 
> 
> http://m.aviationweek.com/aerospace-daily-defense-report/2018-01-24



Woow ..But, Sadly to say that many news published here are still speculative...


----------



## SIM.Inc

UMNOPutra said:


> Woow ..But, Sadly to say that many news published here are still speculative...


maybe this link could help U.
http://www.pacom.mil/Media/Speeches...tes-indonesia-bilateral-security-partnership/

And in regards to commerce and protecting natural assets, Indonesia is rightfully focused on the economic and environmental impacts of illegal fishing in your Exclusive Economic Zone off your coasts. As one of the top producers of seafood in the world, you have a vested interest in protecting and maintaining this valuable natural resource for generations to come. This issue can't be solved by just one or two countries - but requires a regional dialogue and regional solution. This is yet another reason why the United States is committed to working with *Indonesia* and other regional partners in multilateral forums. This is why *ASEAN* is so important *and Indonesia’s voice and leadership in ASEAN are so important*.

US know who is the boss

they need Indonesia and only Indonesia as a major player to help secure their interests in the Asean region.

They sell apache and chinook to Indonesia and here u still doubt what else they can offeer in the future...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## radialv

SIM.Inc said:


> maybe this link could help U.
> http://www.pacom.mil/Media/Speeches...tes-indonesia-bilateral-security-partnership/
> 
> And in regards to commerce and protecting natural assets, Indonesia is rightfully focused on the economic and environmental impacts of illegal fishing in your Exclusive Economic Zone off your coasts. As one of the top producers of seafood in the world, you have a vested interest in protecting and maintaining this valuable natural resource for generations to come. This issue can't be solved by just one or two countries - but requires a regional dialogue and regional solution. This is yet another reason why the United States is committed to working with *Indonesia* and other regional partners in multilateral forums. This is why *ASEAN* is so important *and Indonesia’s voice and leadership in ASEAN are so important*.
> 
> US know who is the boss
> 
> they need Indonesia and only Indonesia as a major player to help secure their interests in the Asean region.
> 
> They sell apache and chinook to Indonesia and here u still doubt what else they can offeer in the future...


Agree...us never consider malay as major player in se region...we can avoid this tiny and heartless country


----------



## skyhigh88

SIM.Inc said:


> maybe this link could help U.
> http://www.pacom.mil/Media/Speeches...tes-indonesia-bilateral-security-partnership/
> 
> And in regards to commerce and protecting natural assets, Indonesia is rightfully focused on the economic and environmental impacts of illegal fishing in your Exclusive Economic Zone off your coasts. As one of the top producers of seafood in the world, you have a vested interest in protecting and maintaining this valuable natural resource for generations to come. This issue can't be solved by just one or two countries - but requires a regional dialogue and regional solution. This is yet another reason why the United States is committed to working with *Indonesia* and other regional partners in multilateral forums. This is why *ASEAN* is so important *and Indonesia’s voice and leadership in ASEAN are so important*.
> 
> US know who is the boss
> 
> they need Indonesia and only Indonesia as a major player to help secure their interests in the Asean region.
> 
> They sell apache and chinook to Indonesia and here u still doubt what else they can offeer in the future...



Chinook jadi ambil gak sih??


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New MLRS prototype for R-HAN 122B made by PT. Prafir Bandung






Spek Mesin :
- 7600 CC
- Tenaga: 285 HP - Torsi: 900 Nm

Spek Tempur:
- Roket Kaliber 122 mm (18 Buah)
- Azimuth -30° - 70° - Elevasi 60°
- 4 Buah Levelling Aktuator

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> New MLRS prototype for R-HAN 122B made by PT. Prafir Bandung
> 
> View attachment 449861
> 
> 
> Spek Mesin :
> - 7600 CC
> - Tenaga: 285 HP - Torsi: 900 Nm
> 
> Spek Tempur:
> - Roket Kaliber 122 mm (18 Buah)
> - Azimuth -30° - 70° - Elevasi 60°
> - 4 Buah Levelling Aktuator


Bagus sih.....tapi itu kok maksa bener desain hidung nya pakai hidung anoa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

*Russian delegation in Indonesia is discussing Sukhoi-35 contract — source*

Military & Defense
January 25, 14:25UTC+3

*Sukhoi-35 is a generation 4++ highly maneuverable multirole fighter jet*





© Marina Lystseva/TASS

MOSCOW, January 25. /TASS/. A Russian delegation in Indonesia is holding talks on a contract for the supply of Sukhoi-35 fighter jets, a source in the system of Russia’s military-technical cooperation with other countries told TASS on Thursday.

"A Russian delegation in Indonesia is negotiating the terms of a contract for the supply of Sukhoi-35 jets with Indonesian partners," the source said.

The federal service for military-technical cooperation has refrained from comment.

According to earlier reports Jakarta would like to purchase ten multirole fighter jets Sukhoi-35 that would replace outdated F-5 Tiger planes of US manufacture, which the Indonesian military has used since 1980. Rostec corporation later said a commercial proposal for selling 11 planes was handed over to Indonesia.

http://tass.com/defense/986870

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kaka404

striver44 said:


> Bagus sih.....tapi itu kok maksa bener desain hidung nya pakai hidung anoa


why they use anoa front part.... my best guess is because it is readily available... no need to design a new one if they already have an existing design lying around that can be used. imho it also reduce production cost a bit.. they're cutting steel with similar shape and maybe similar dimension with the already existing one..


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

striver44 said:


> Bagus sih.....tapi itu kok maksa bener desain hidung nya pakai hidung anoa





kaka404 said:


> why they use anoa front part.... my best guess is because it is readily available... no need to design a new one if they already have an existing design lying around that can be used. imho it also reduce production cost a bit.. they're cutting steel with similar shape and maybe similar dimension with the already existing one..



I know right? They should hire engineers from PT Merpati Wahana Raya because their design is cool




Pictured: Ivander EOD




3D model of Ganilla mobile kitchen, also produced by PT MWR

Our locally produced vehicles would be as cool as this




CAESAR on Tatra truck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

kaka404 said:


> why they use anoa front part.... my best guess is because it is readily available... no need to design a new one if they already have an existing design lying around that can be used. imho it also reduce production cost a bit.. they're cutting steel with similar shape and maybe similar dimension with the already existing one..


Its better if they just get rid of it.....saves cost and improve the look much better


----------



## Fox14

striver44 said:


> Bagus sih.....tapi itu kok maksa bener desain hidung nya pakai hidung anoa


Niatnya biar perawatannya mudah, lapis baja, pake desain yg udah ada dan wala anoa pun jadi...
Andai aja desain dari Alam Indomesin Utama digabung dengan ini mungkin tampilannya lebih bagus
English: we are talking about new mlrs design


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> New MLRS prototype for R-HAN 122B made by PT. Prafir Bandung
> 
> View attachment 449861
> 
> 
> Spek Mesin :
> - 7600 CC
> - Tenaga: 285 HP - Torsi: 900 Nm
> 
> Spek Tempur:
> - Roket Kaliber 122 mm (18 Buah)
> - Azimuth -30° - 70° - Elevasi 60°
> - 4 Buah Levelling Aktuator


close enough with Himars


----------



## Nike

*RI, India agree to improve defense cooperation*
Kamis, 25 Januari 2018 02:39 WIB - 6 Views

Reporter: antara






Logo LKBN ANTARA (ANTARA)

New Delhi, India (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian and Indian governments have agreed to improve defense cooperation through joint exercises of air forces, navies, and armies.

Bilateral defense cooperation will also be strengthened in arms industries as well as intensive high-level visit of officials, a press release from Indonesian Embassy in New Delhi read.

Improving defense cooperation was part of the discussion of Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu during his visit to India to attend the 2nd Biennial Defense Ministers` Dialogue (BDMD) on Jan 19.

Ryacudu and his Indian counterpart Nirmala Sitharaman also planned to include such cooperation in the Memorandum of Understanding (MoU), which is planned to be signed when Prime Minister Narendra Modi visits Indonesia sometime this year.

In addition to attending BDMD, Ryamizard also delivered a speech at the 3rd Raisina Dialogue. The annual top political conference was held in New Delhi on Jan 18 and organized by the Ministry of External Affairs of India and the Observer Research Foundation (ORF).

At the conference, under the theme "Managing Disruptive Transitions: Ideas, Institutions and Idioms," the Indonesian minister presented four serious security issues, namely North Korea`s geo-political intensity, the South China Sea, the trilateral issue of securing the Sulu Sea from the threat of ISIS aggression, as well as the crisis in Rohingya, which needs intervention of all stakeholders through intensive and constructive communication.

Ryacudu added that the Indonesian government will remain consistent with its foreign policy to be active in its efforts to create global peace and justice.

Regarding the security issue on the Korean Peninsula, Indonesia will positively contribute to take constructive steps, as well as demand respect for international laws, norms, and order to restrain escalation of conflict in the region. 

Reported by Bayu Prasetyo
(Y013/INE)
EDITED BY INE/H-YH
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/114383/ri-india-agree-to-improve-defense-cooperation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

World Class Navy 2023 projection... 
Ngebayangin ada KRI Majapahit, KRI Jawa... 











































_https://interaktif.kompas.id/armada_tni_al_

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> World Class Navy 2023 projection...
> Ngebayangin ada KRI Majapahit, KRI Jawa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _https://interaktif.kompas.id/armada_tni_al_



Cuman ada dua yg gede, Sriwijaya dan Majapahit.


----------



## mandala

Construction progress of the Indonesian Navy new KCR-60M & LPD.
















Pekerja menggarap pembangunan kapal cepat rudal di PT PAL, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Kamis (25/1). PT PAL menargetkan memproduksi sedikitnya tujuh kapal cepat rudal (KCR) untuk keperluan alutsista TNI AL maupun ekspor ke negara-negara di Asia Tenggara dan Afrika pada 2018.
Antara Jatim/Zabur Karuru






Pekerja menggarap pembangunan kapal landing platform deck (LPD) di Dok Semarang PT PAL, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Kamis (25/1). Kapal pesanan Kementerian Pertahanan tersebut diperkirakan selesai pada Juli 2018. ANTARA FOTO/Zabur Karuru

https://www.facebook.com/lembagakeris/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Cuman ada dua yg gede, Sriwijaya dan Majapahit.



Proyeksinya ambisius juga ya.. LHD 4, destroyer 4, cakep..
LHD penamaanya ikut penamaan kapal induk?

Fully loaded

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Proyeksinya ambisius juga ya.. LHD 4, destroyer 4, cakep..
> LHD penamaanya ikut penamaan kapal induk?



maybe, KRI kediri, KRI demak, KRI aceh, KRI samudra Pasai, KRI ternate, KRI Tidore... middle class maritime kingdoms

Mungkin opa sam pengen hibah 4 unit Arleigh Burke flight 1 yg gak punya hangar ya plus Tarawa classnya.... 

Plus mau ambil 7 unit Type 23 class frigate ya? Bisa ampe 26 unit gitu frigate nya

Xixixi


----------



## skyhigh88

pr1v4t33r said:


> World Class Navy 2023 projection...
> Ngebayangin ada KRI Majapahit, KRI Jawa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _https://interaktif.kompas.id/armada_tni_al_



4 Destroyer??
26 Frigate??
4 LHD??
2023??
Woooaaaaaaa



madokafc said:


> Cuman ada dua yg gede, Sriwijaya dan Majapahit.



Dua aja udah cukup


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

madokafc said:


> maybe, KRI kediri, KRI demak, KRI aceh, KRI samudra Pasai, KRI ternate, KRI Tidore... middle class maritime kingdoms
> 
> Mungkin opa sam pengen hibah 4 unit Arleigh Burke flight 1 yg gak punya hangar ya plus Tarawa classnya....
> 
> Plus mau ambil 7 unit Type 23 class frigate ya? Bisa ampe 26 unit gitu frigate nya
> 
> Xixixi



Itu sing gendeng sing gawe gambar yo ?

Ini prediksinya :

MRLF Bung Tomo class 3 unit mungkin dilengkapi rudal dan dimasukkan ke frigat, Diponegoro Class 4 unit mungkin diupgrade dikasih VLS mica 12 unit jadi frigat, Van Speijk nggak jadi pensiun 6 unit, Malahayati class diupgrade jadi fregat, 4 unit cutter bakamla 110 meter diupgrade jadi fregat, 6 unit PKR Martadinata class. 

Pas 26 unit fregat tuh. 

Parchim sebagian pensiun, yang tersisa dijadikan opv semua ditambah opv baru. 

6 unit KCR 60 baru yang langsung diupgrade jadi korvet senilai usd 50 - 75 juta per unit. 

8 kcr 40 + 6 kcr 60

42 pc 40 + 6 pc 60 + 2 cadangan kcr 60


----------



## Nike

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Itu sing gendeng sing gawe gambar yo ?
> 
> Ini prediksinya :
> 
> MRLF Bung Tomo class 3 unit mungkin dilengkapi rudal dan dimasukkan ke frigat, Diponegoro Class 4 unit mungkin diupgrade dikasih VLS mica 12 unit jadi frigat, Van Speijk nggak jadi pensiun 6 unit, Malahayati class diupgrade jadi fregat, 4 unit cutter bakamla 110 meter diupgrade jadi fregat, 6 unit PKR Martadinata class.
> 
> Pas 26 unit fregat tuh.
> 
> Parchim sebagian pensiun, yang tersisa dijadikan opv semua ditambah opv baru.
> 
> 6 unit KCR 60 baru yang langsung diupgrade jadi korvet senilai usd 50 - 75 juta per unit.
> 
> 8 kcr 40 + 6 kcr 60
> 
> 42 pc 40 + 6 pc 60 + 2 cadangan kcr 60



Gak ada itu OPV jadi frigate apalagi punya bakamla


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Plus mau ambil 7 unit Type 23 class frigate ya? Bisa ampe 26 unit gitu frigate nya. xixixi



Alamat VS class gak bakal dipensiunin sampe 2023 



skyhigh88 said:


> 4 Destroyer??
> 26 Frigate??
> 4 LHD??
> 2023??
> Woooaaaaaaa



Definitely put a smile 1st time seeing the list... bitter smile that is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

madokafc said:


> Gak ada itu OPV jadi frigate apalagi punya bakamla



Namanya juga menghayal mbak,

Kalau nggak ada ya diadain aja, toh OPV Hamilton class punya USCG jadi fregat Gregorio del Pilar class punya Filipina.

Kalau tetap nggak ada ya berharap Absalon class diakuisisi

Xixixixi


----------



## Nike

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Namanya juga menghayal mbak,
> 
> Kalau nggak ada ya diadain aja, toh OPV Hamilton class punya USCG jadi fregat Gregorio del Pilar class punya Filipina.
> 
> Kalau tetap nggak ada ya berharap Absalon class diakuisisi
> 
> Xixixixi



Nggak jelas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Namanya juga menghayal mbak,
> 
> Kalau nggak ada ya diadain aja, toh OPV Hamilton class punya USCG jadi fregat Gregorio del Pilar class punya Filipina.
> 
> Kalau tetap nggak ada ya berharap Absalon class diakuisisi
> 
> Xixixixi


hmmmm... phd ngitungnya xixixi


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia selects communication, sonar suite from Wärtsilä ELAC Nautik for Nagapasa submarines

Indonesia has selected the Wärtsilä ELAC KaleidoScope submarine sonar suite for its Nagapasa class
Suite provides platform with all-round underwater surveillance capabilities including detection, classification, and tracking of contacts






Indonesia’s Nagapasa (Type 209/1400)-class submarines have been, or are being equipped with the ELAC KaleidoScope integrated submarine sonar suite from Wärtsilä ELAC Nautik, an official from the company has confirmed with _Jane’s_ .

The setup, which is similar across all three ships in the class, consists of a cylindrical array sonar (CAS) for medium-range surveillance, a flank array sonar (FAS) for long-range surveillance, an acoustic intercept sonar (AIS) for detection and tracking of contacts, and an own ship noise measurement (ONM) equipment to monitor the noises generated by the boat.

_http://www.janes.com/article/77378/...4rtsil%E4-elac-nautik-for-nagapasa-submarines_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Air Force looks to accelerate procurement*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
22 January 2018
The Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) has been called upon to accelerate the procurement of assets that will support the country’s vision of becoming a major maritime power.

Speaking at a TNI-AU briefing on 22 January, Air Chief Marshal Yuyu Sutisna, TNI-AU chief of staff, requested the service’s procurement departments to “immediately co-ordinate” with other armed forces and the defence ministry “so that the procurement processes can be accelerated”.

In comments published in a TNI-AU press release, ACM Sutisna said accelerated procurement is necessary to support the government’s programme to develop Indonesia as a “maritime axis of the world and to increase the capability of the TNI-AU to conduct maritime air strikes and maritime air support”.

http://www.janes.com/article/77263/indonesian-air-force-looks-to-accelerate-procurement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

the 3rd fleet in March or April 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

ndustry
*Indonesia, US to boost defence trade ties*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Weekly
24 January 2018
Indonesia and the United States have agreed to expand defence collaboration including efforts to support additional US military sales to the Southeast Asian country, officials said following US Secretary of Defense Jim Mattis’ visit to Jakarta on 23 January.

The Indonesian defence ministry said in a statement that Mattis and his Indonesian counterpart Ryamizard Ryacudu discussed Indonesian defence procurement requirements as well as co-operation on military patrols, information security, and maritime policy.

In comments to reporters, Ryacudu confirmed Indonesia would consider acquiring additional US platforms when funds are available. “We only just bought F-16s …. In [the] future there will definitely be [additional acquisitions] because there are things that must be replaced.”

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options at　ihs.com/contact*
http://www.janes.com/article/77300/indonesia-us-to-boost-defence-trade-ties

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bigmack

any infor 


striver44 said:


>


 any info about sensor and weapon modernization?


----------



## katarabhumi

*Plan to buy Sukhoi-35 still in place: Air Force Chief*
_Sabtu 27 January 2018 07:05 WIB _

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- The Indonesian government's plan to buy Sukhoi-35 fighter jets, Generation 4.5, is still in place, Air Force Chief of Staff Marshal Yuyu Sutisna said. Sutisna was responding to an allegation that the United States has pressed Indonesia not to buy Russian-made fighter jets when US Secretary of Defense James Norman Mattis visited Indonesia recently.

_"I have not heard of it (the allegation). I learned it from the media. *To be sure*, *the contract will be signed*,"_ Sutisna noted after a meeting of the Indonesian Air Force leadership 2018 at the Air Force Headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, on Friday.

Sutisna stressed that nothing has affected the plan to buy Sukhoi-35. According to him, it is still relevant to what National Defense Forces Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto had stated,

The Sukhoi SU-35 fighter jets will be equipped with air-to-air missile, air-to-ground missile, bomb, ground support equipment, simulator, spare parts including reserve engine according to specifications set by the air force chief of staff.

The former chief of the Indonesian Air Force Operation Command I expressed the hope that the contract for the purchase of Sukhoi-35s will be signed in February 2018.

"_I hope the contract will be signed in February 2018 at the latest. If the contract is signed, the first plane will be delivered next year,_" he pointed out.

Indonesia planned to buy Sukhoi Su-35 (NATO: Flanker E) to replace F-5E/F Tiger II at the TNI AU's air squadron 14. 

http://en.republika.co.id/berita/en...o-buy-sukhoi35-still-in-place-air-force-chief

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

bigmack said:


> any infor
> any info about sensor and weapon modernization?


Mostly avionics (FCS,CMS) upgrade.....particularly changing the old WM28 radar with newer TERMA 4100 radar, rigel ESM,


----------



## mandala

Second day flight test of the Indonesian Army Aviation new AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopter.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Medium Tank 1st & 2nd Prototypes side by side at PT Pindad facility. The 2nd Prototype is currently being constructed by PT Pindad and is scheduled to be completed this year. Photo credit to Windu Nurkemal Paramarta.






https://m.facebook.com/groups/114049391991666/?view=group

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mandala said:


> Indonesian Medium Tank 1st & 2nd Prototypes side by side at PT Pindad facility. The 2nd Prototype is currently being constructed by PT Pindad and is scheduled to be completed this year. Photo credit to Windu Nurkemal Paramarta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/114049391991666/?view=group



seems like the latest prototype built by PINDAD using different track model than the one built by FNSS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

pr1v4t33r said:


> seems like they're using different track


Yes looks like the 2nd Prototype is using the DST tracks.


----------



## Nike

*TNI AL Segera Punya Armada Ketiga*
JUMAT, 26 JANUARI 2018 18:42 WIB
_




Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (Kasal) Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi menjadi inspektur pada pelaksanaan upacara likudasi Satrol Koarmada dan Satkamla Lantamal, pembentukan Spotmar Kotama, serta pembentukan Spotmar Lantamal di Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, 22 Januari 2018. TEMPO/Ilham Fikri
TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Pembentukan armada ketiga Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut atau TNI AL di kawasan tengah hampir rampung. Kepala Staf TNI AL Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi mengatakan pihaknya tinggal menunggu persetujuan Presiden Joko Widodo.

“Tinggal menunggu Keputusan Presiden yang diharapkan bisa terwujud,” kata Ade di Markas Besar TNI AL, Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur pada Jumat, 26 Januari 2018.

Baca juga: KSAL Ade Supandi Resmikan Pusat Hidrografi dan Oseanografi

Ade berujar, pihaknya telah mantap mempersiapkan pembentukan armada ketiga. Bahkan, TNI AL telah membangun kantor yang rencananya dijadikan markas armada di Sorong, Papua Barat. Mantan Kepala Staf Umum TNI itu juga menuturkan, pembentukan armada ketiga sudah direncanakan sejak lama. Pembentukan armada ketiga itu juga merupakan salah satu dari program yang dicetuskan oleh Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto.

Saat ini, kekuatan TNI AL saat ini terbagi dalam dua armada. Keduanya adalah Armada RI Kawasan Barat (Armabar) yang berpusat di Tanjung Priok, Jakarta serta Armada RI Kawasan Timur (Armatim) yang berpusat di Tanjung Perak, Surabaya. Armabar bertugas menjaga kawasan Laut Cina Selatan, Selat Malaka, selatan Jawa, dan Samudera Hindia. Sementara, Armatim memiliki tugas untuk menjaga perairan yang lebih luas, yakni mulai dari perairan Tegal hingga perairan timur.

Baca juga: PT PAL Rampungkan Kapal Selam Pesanan TNI AL Tahun Ini

Armada ketiga nantinya akan ditugaskan untuk mengawasi wilayah tengah. Pembentukan armada ketiga TNI AL ini bertujuan untuk memaksimalkan pengawasan laut Indonesia yang luas. “Pembentukan armada ketiga adalah keniscayaan karena wilayah laut Indonesia yang sangat luas," kata Ade.


https://nasional.tempo.co/amp/1054462/tni-al-segera-punya-armada-ketiga_

Indonesia navy to form third fleets


----------



## SipahSalar

Hi guys, can anyone translate this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

SipahSalar said:


> Hi guys, can anyone translate this?



President Soekarno policy provide assitance to pakistan during pakistan-india conflict. there nagarangsang and Bramastra submarine leaving karaji port

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

SipahSalar said:


> Hi guys, can anyone translate this?



President Soekarno policy at the time to help Pakistan while confrontation againt India happened in 1965. There is KRI nagarangsang and KRI bramasta leaving Karachi port

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

Nice, Indonesia is a good friend. I also learned you guys call Karachi Karaji lol.


----------



## mandala

SipahSalar said:


> Nice, Indonesia is a good friend. I also learned you guys call Karachi Karaji lol.


Its an old spelling Karatji. The letter C is written in the old spelling as TJ. For example the word "Cakra" in the old spelling it was written as "Tjakra". It was then changed to the letter C in the early 70's iinm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

So Indonesian uses Roman alphabet? That's very interesting.


----------



## SIM.Inc

*TNI AL BAHAS HIBAH KAPAL PERANG BERUKURAN BESAR UNTUK BAKAMLA*
27 JANUARY 2018 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT


KSAL Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi mengatakan pihaknya kini tengah membicarakan soal hibah kapal dari TNI AL untuk Badan Keamanan Laut Republik Indonesia (Bakamla RI).

Ia mengatakan, untuk hibah yang akan dilakukan berikutnya TNI AL tidak lagi akan menghibahkan kapal-kapal kecil karena lemahnya daya tahan kapal kecil.

Hal itu dikatakan Ade dalam konferensi pers kegiatan Rapat Pimpinan Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut (Rapim TNI AL) tahun 2018 di Auditorium Yos Sudarso, Markas Besar Angkatan Laut, Cilangkap Jakarta Timur pada Jumat (26/1/2018).

“Soal kapal hibah ke Bakamla dalam proses pembicaraan. Dulu memang yang kita hibahkan adalah kapal-kapal kecil, fiber. Tapi saya bilang, buat apa fiber, kena ombak besar juga pulang,” kata Ade.

Ia juga mengatakan bahwa pihaknya kini tengah melihat sejauh mana kemungkinan untuk menghibahkan kapal TNI AL yang berukuran besar seperti kapal jenis Fregat.

Nantinya, pihaknya akan mengevaluasi kapal berteknologi perang tinggi tersebut.

Ia menegaskan bahwa kapal tersebut bisa didemiliterisasi dan digunakan oleh Bakamla untuk mengawasi illegal fishing di perairan Indonesia.

“Lebih baik nantinya kita dengan Bakamla, Bakamla juga sudah memprogramkan kapal besar untuk Coast Guard. Nanti juga kita evaluasi kapal Fregat kita. Itu bisa demiliterisasi, kemudian bisa menjadi kapal Bakamla,” kata Ade.

Ade menambahkan bahwa pihaknya juga nantinya akan menyeleksi kapal tersebut untuk melihat mana yang masih mungkin dihunakan dan mana yang sudah tidak ekonomis lagi bagi TNI AL.

“Ini yang nanti kita seleksi, mana yang masih mungkin dan mana yang tidak ekonomis lagi,” kata Ade.

_Photo : KRI Oswald Siahaan 354 (Istimewa)_

_Sumber : Tribunnews_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian QRF unit escorting Pakistan Engineering team in Darfur, South Sudan.














Photo : Unamid 35C Darfur.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bhayangkara

SIM.Inc said:


> *TNI AL BAHAS HIBAH KAPAL PERANG BERUKURAN BESAR UNTUK BAKAMLA*
> 27 JANUARY 2018 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
> 
> 
> KSAL Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi mengatakan pihaknya kini tengah membicarakan soal hibah kapal dari TNI AL untuk Badan Keamanan Laut Republik Indonesia (Bakamla RI).
> 
> Ia mengatakan, untuk hibah yang akan dilakukan berikutnya TNI AL tidak lagi akan menghibahkan kapal-kapal kecil karena lemahnya daya tahan kapal kecil.
> 
> Hal itu dikatakan Ade dalam konferensi pers kegiatan Rapat Pimpinan Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut (Rapim TNI AL) tahun 2018 di Auditorium Yos Sudarso, Markas Besar Angkatan Laut, Cilangkap Jakarta Timur pada Jumat (26/1/2018).
> 
> “Soal kapal hibah ke Bakamla dalam proses pembicaraan. Dulu memang yang kita hibahkan adalah kapal-kapal kecil, fiber. Tapi saya bilang, buat apa fiber, kena ombak besar juga pulang,” kata Ade.
> 
> Ia juga mengatakan bahwa pihaknya kini tengah melihat sejauh mana kemungkinan untuk menghibahkan kapal TNI AL yang berukuran besar seperti kapal jenis Fregat.
> 
> Nantinya, pihaknya akan mengevaluasi kapal berteknologi perang tinggi tersebut.
> 
> Ia menegaskan bahwa kapal tersebut bisa didemiliterisasi dan digunakan oleh Bakamla untuk mengawasi illegal fishing di perairan Indonesia.
> 
> “Lebih baik nantinya kita dengan Bakamla, Bakamla juga sudah memprogramkan kapal besar untuk Coast Guard. Nanti juga kita evaluasi kapal Fregat kita. Itu bisa demiliterisasi, kemudian bisa menjadi kapal Bakamla,” kata Ade.
> 
> Ade menambahkan bahwa pihaknya juga nantinya akan menyeleksi kapal tersebut untuk melihat mana yang masih mungkin dihunakan dan mana yang sudah tidak ekonomis lagi bagi TNI AL.
> 
> “Ini yang nanti kita seleksi, mana yang masih mungkin dan mana yang tidak ekonomis lagi,” kata Ade.
> 
> _Photo : KRI Oswald Siahaan 354 (Istimewa)_
> 
> _Sumber : Tribunnews_



So it would becomes true?

Van speijk class cutter..





Credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mahakam

how safe is VS class? those are 50y/o ships


----------



## Billah

after VS class replaced to BAKAMLA, is it posibble the Otmel gun can be installed in other korvet fleet ?


----------



## mandala

Billah said:


> after VS class replaced to BAKAMLA, is it posibble the Otmel gun can be installed in other korvet fleet ?


IMO i prefer those Otmel guns put on the LPDs. Corvette fleet already have so no need.


----------



## Star Bugs

Mahakam said:


> how safe is VS class? those are 50y/o ships



I'm sure it is still in a very good condition. The hull is strong enough to handle big waves. Sebagai kapal perang udah nggak jaman, udah susah diupgrade. Tapi kondisinya pasti masih bagus, itu sebabnya AL 'sayang' membuang VS.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram









Mr Presiden Joko Widodo on JF-17 cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Presiden Joko Widodo on JF-17 cockpit



more discussion here 
_https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indonesian-president-inspects-jf-17-fighter-aircraft.541317/page-4_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

pr1v4t33r said:


> more discussion here
> _https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indonesian-president-inspects-jf-17-fighter-aircraft.541317/page-4_


Indonesian President is currently in Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIM.Inc

*Indonesia selects communication, sonar suite from Wärtsilä ELAC Nautik for Nagapasa submarines*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
26 January 2018
*Key Points*
*



*

Indonesia has selected the Wärtsilä ELAC KaleidoScope submarine sonar suite for its Nagapasa class
Suite provides platform with all-round underwater surveillance capabilities including detection, classification, and tracking of contacts
Indonesia’s Nagapasa (Type 209/1400)-class submarines have been, or are being equipped with the ELAC KaleidoScope integrated submarine sonar suite from Wärtsilä ELAC Nautik, an official from the company has confirmed with _Jane’s_ .

The setup, which is similar across all three ships in the class, consists of a cylindrical array sonar (CAS) for medium-range surveillance, a flank array sonar (FAS) for long-range surveillance, an acoustic intercept sonar (AIS) for detection and tracking of contacts, and an own ship noise measurement (ONM) equipment to monitor the noises generated by the boat.

Kabar baiknya adalah,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BDforever said:


> Indonesian President is currently in Bangladesh



Nice heads-up.. any thread on BD forum yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

pr1v4t33r said:


> Nice heads-up.. any thread on BD forum yet?


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indonesian-president-arrives-in-dhaka-to-visit-rohingya-camps.541348/


----------



## SIM.Inc

*Pakistan, Indonesia agree to work jointly for Afghan peace*

National
19 HOURS AGO BY APP




Share this on WhatsApp



ISLAMABAD: Pakistan and Indonesia on Friday agreed to work together for peace in Afghanistan, saying Afghan peace was necessary for the development and progress of the region.

This was agreed in a meeting between President Mamnoon Hussain and President of Indonesia Joko Widodo at the Aiwan-e-Sadr as the two leaders had one on one meeting followed by the delegation level meeting.

During the meeting, President Widodo said Indonesia thought that it could play a positive role in the peace process of Afghanistan. He commended Pakistan’s significant role in the peace process of Afghanistan and also proposed the establishment of a committee of Indonesian, Afghan and Pakistani Ulemas for this purpose. President Mamnoon Hussain also agreed to his proposal.

During the meeting, the two leaders also agreed to enhance bilateral cooperation to further strengthen the defence and trade relations. Both leaders stressed that expanded trade, investment and economic cooperation should be a vital element in their relationship.

President Mamnoon expressed satisfaction over the progress of defence relations between the two countries.

He expressed pleasure that activities under the bilateral defence agreement had been started. He hoped that the Joint Committee envisaged under the agreement would soon be formed and start implementing the provisions of the agreement.

The president said new initiatives of army to army and navy to navy talks and joint exercises would further boost the bilateral cooperation. Both the countries could utilize expertise of each other in defence production, he added.

President Mamnoon highlighted that excellent cooperation existed between Pakistan and Indonesia on international issues. He also thanked the Indonesian president for their support to Pakistan’s bid to become Full Dialogue Partner of ASEAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

Svantana said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Presiden Joko Widodo on JF-17 cockpit



JF-17 is "fit and good" for Indonesia ... It is cheap and easy for maintenance ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> JF-17 is "fit and good" for Indonesia ... It is cheap and easy for maintenance ..


Have you learn your economics kid?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

I agree on we should abandon our obsession on Heavy Fighter.
If we could get some surplus F-16 Block 52 (Real one) its good for us, add it with CFT for more range cover.


----------



## initial_d_mk2

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha .. Think and Act more realistic lah ... Better to acquire JF-17 rather than to continue your "wet dream" with SU-35, F-16V etc etc ..


Why is it a wet dream!? Do you realised indonesia only spent less than 1% of it's gdp for millitary expenditure!!
If we want to buy big we can do it, unlike malaysia who don't have the money
@Jakartans@PkDef beside those F-16V and Su-35 are not meant to dealt with black flight of cessna but toward chinese power projection on south china sea, something that @UMNOPutra who is chinese indonesian that are more loyal to china than indonesia don't want, shame on you engkoh2 mangga dua
Everytime you tried to used malaysia sentiment so that we forget the real threat is stupid, malaysia are never became a threat to indonesia, but china are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Amphibious truck base on Hino Ranger FM260 TI. By army research and development bureau.

http://www.indomiliter.com/dislitbangad-sulap-hino-ranger-fm260-ti-menjadi-truk-amfibi/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha .. Think and Act more realistic lah ... Better to acquire JF-17 rather than to continue your "wet dream" with SU-35, F-16V etc etc ..


Udah jualannya ngkoh? Sepi ya dagangan? wkwkwk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

initial_d_mk2 said:


> Why is it a wet dream!? Do you realised indonesia only spent less than 1% of it's gdp for millitary expenditure!!
> If we want to buy big we can do it, unlike malaysia who don't have the money
> @Jakartans@PkDef beside those F-16V and Su-35 are not meant to dealt with black flight of cessna but toward chinese power projection on south china sea, something that @UMNOPutra who is chinese indonesian that are more loyal to china than indonesia don't want, shame on you engkoh2 mangga dua
> Everytime you tried to used malaysia sentiment so that we forget the real threat is stupid, malaysia are never became a threat to indonesia, but china are


11 Su-35 against China power projection in South China Sea?


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> 11 Su-35 against China power projection in South China Sea?


It's not about its number, but its about its capabilities, long range heavy fighter that can back up F-16 anywhere on our air space any time we need it, the back bone of our air force are still F-16 and kfx in the future


----------



## SIM.Inc

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> 11 Su-35 against China power projection in South China Sea?



We buy SU-35 not because chinese..
Of course 


Its because we wont bawean incident happen again. Indonesia Air force need a heavy fighter, fast, long endurance and more intimidating when facing kind of air violation that conducting air craft such like the F-18.



UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha .. Think and Act more realistic lah ... Better to acquire JF-17 rather than to continue your "wet dream" with SU-35, F-16V etc etc ..


Weet dream eeh..
Even if indonesia air force really bought that aircraft no body can guarantee like you will stop annoying here.


----------



## gondes

*Jokowi Tetap ke Afghanistan Meski Ada Serangan Bom*
Kompas.com - 29/01/2018, 07:21 WIB





Presiden Joko Widodo menyempatkan diri naik ke kokpit pesawat tempur JF-17 Thunder hasil kerja sama industri kedirgantaraan Pakistan dengan Tiongkok di Pangkalan Udara Nur Khan, Islamabad, Pakistan, Sabtu, sebelum melanjutkan perjalanan ke Bangladesh. (Biro Pers Setpres)

*JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com* - Presiden Joko Widodo akan tetap melanjutkan lawatannya ke Afganistan pada hari ini, Senin (29/1/2018). Kunjungan tetap dilakukan meskipun baru saja terjadi serangan bom di negeri itu yang sedikitnya telah menewaskan 103 orang.

Kepastian mengenai kunjungan Jokowi ke Afganistan ini disampaikan Sekretaris Kabinet Pramono Anung lewat akun twitternya @pramonoanung.

_"Presiden @ jokowi hari ini ke Cox ‘s Bazar, tempat pengungsi Rohingnya dan besok tetap akan ke Afganistan, walau banyak yg menyarankan utk menunda kunjungannya krn adanya ledakan bom di Kabul_," tulis Pramono.

_"Presiden ngga ada takutnya,"_ tambah Pramono yang turut serta dalam kunjungan kerja Jokowi ke sejumlah negara di Asean.

Pihak berwenang Afghanistan menyatakan jumlah korban tewas akibat bom bunuh diri pada Sabtu (27/1/2018), di Kabul bertambah menjadi 103 orang.

Pelaku penyerangan mengemudikan mobil ambulans yang berisi bahan peledak. Dia mampu melewati tempat pemeriksaan keamanan dengan dalih sedang memindahkan pasien ke rumah sakit.

Ledakan tersebut merusak dan menghancurkan puluhan toko serta kendaraan.

Menteri Dalam Negeri Afghanistan, Wais Ahmad Barmak, menyebutkan ada 235 orang lainnya terluka dalam serangan tersebut. Dia mengatakan polisi termasuk di antara korban tewas dan cedera.

"Sangat disayangkan, beberapa orang terluka telah meninggal dunia di ruumah sakit," katanya.

http://nasional.kompas.com/read/201...i-tetap-ke-afghanistan-meski-ada-serangan-bom

President Jokowi will still visit Afghanistan despite recent car bomb incident .. This President got balls he is so brave.. remind me of President Soeharto who visited Bosnia during Yugoslavia conflict circa 90s.. and passed through "snipers village".. damn...

Real test for Paspampres.. an elite unit comprises of best of special forces personnel of all matra..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lego Jangkar

this engkoh glodok @UMNOPutra is not alone,he has many chinese indonesian like @Menthol @Daniel808 etc which never post any comments here on the Indonesian thread but buzy to defend china in every threads here on the PDF just like they did at the kaskus forum.....typically aseng

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

New AS550 Fennec light attack helicopters for Indonesian Army Aviation at PTDI facility. Credit to Lembaga Keris.






https://www.instagram.com/lembagakeris/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## barjo

madokafc_taek said:


> this engkoh glodok @UMNOPutra is not alone,he has many chinese indonesian like @Menthol @Daniel808 etc which never post any comments here on the Indonesian thread but buzy to defend china in every threads here on the PDF just like they did at the kaskus forum.....typically aseng


what ever happens on kaskus stay in kaskus and what ever happens in jkgr stay there, here we like to read much more information, don't mix problem from another forum to others where ever you came from kaskus FB or whatever

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

4th LST under construction at DRU Shipyard






LST at DKB Shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Newly built Komodo 4x4 light armoured vehicle being sent to Jakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## faries

gondes said:


> *Jokowi Tetap ke Afghanistan Meski Ada Serangan Bom*
> Kompas.com - 29/01/2018, 07:21 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presiden Joko Widodo menyempatkan diri naik ke kokpit pesawat tempur JF-17 Thunder hasil kerja sama industri kedirgantaraan Pakistan dengan Tiongkok di Pangkalan Udara Nur Khan, Islamabad, Pakistan, Sabtu, sebelum melanjutkan perjalanan ke Bangladesh. (Biro Pers Setpres)
> 
> *JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com* - Presiden Joko Widodo akan tetap melanjutkan lawatannya ke Afganistan pada hari ini, Senin (29/1/2018). Kunjungan tetap dilakukan meskipun baru saja terjadi serangan bom di negeri itu yang sedikitnya telah menewaskan 103 orang.
> 
> Kepastian mengenai kunjungan Jokowi ke Afganistan ini disampaikan Sekretaris Kabinet Pramono Anung lewat akun twitternya @pramonoanung.
> 
> _"Presiden @ jokowi hari ini ke Cox ‘s Bazar, tempat pengungsi Rohingnya dan besok tetap akan ke Afganistan, walau banyak yg menyarankan utk menunda kunjungannya krn adanya ledakan bom di Kabul_," tulis Pramono.
> 
> _"Presiden ngga ada takutnya,"_ tambah Pramono yang turut serta dalam kunjungan kerja Jokowi ke sejumlah negara di Asean.
> 
> Pihak berwenang Afghanistan menyatakan jumlah korban tewas akibat bom bunuh diri pada Sabtu (27/1/2018), di Kabul bertambah menjadi 103 orang.
> 
> Pelaku penyerangan mengemudikan mobil ambulans yang berisi bahan peledak. Dia mampu melewati tempat pemeriksaan keamanan dengan dalih sedang memindahkan pasien ke rumah sakit.
> 
> Ledakan tersebut merusak dan menghancurkan puluhan toko serta kendaraan.
> 
> Menteri Dalam Negeri Afghanistan, Wais Ahmad Barmak, menyebutkan ada 235 orang lainnya terluka dalam serangan tersebut. Dia mengatakan polisi termasuk di antara korban tewas dan cedera.
> 
> "Sangat disayangkan, beberapa orang terluka telah meninggal dunia di ruumah sakit," katanya.
> 
> http://nasional.kompas.com/read/201...i-tetap-ke-afghanistan-meski-ada-serangan-bom
> 
> President Jokowi will still visit Afghanistan despite recent car bomb incident .. This President got balls he is so brave.. remind me of President Soeharto who visited Bosnia during Yugoslavia conflict circa 90s.. and passed through "snipers village".. damn...
> 
> Real test for Paspampres.. an elite unit comprises of best of special forces personnel of all matra..



Late president Soeharto passed through sniper valley, not sniper village.


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIM.Inc

Lettu pnb made yogi arya a.k.a "medved" menerima souvenir J-17
Dari atase angkatan udara China ( 2017).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

P6 ATAV

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mahakam

yeeeey J10B


----------



## pr1v4t33r

13 Ton Bantuan Makanan dan Obat Tiba di Papua

_Sebanyak 13 ton bantuan makanan dan obat-obatan dari TNI tiba di Kabupaten Asmat, Papua, Senin, 29 Januari 2018. Bantuan akan segera didistribusikan di sejumlah distrik Kabupaten Asmat untuk menanggulangi KLB gizi buruk dan campak. _

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SIM.Inc

*Menhan dan Panglima TNI Gelar Rapat Evaluasi Anggaran dengan Komisi I DPR*
Senin, 29 Januari 2018 12:55 WIB
_



_

Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu‎ bersama Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto mengelar rapat bersama dengan Komisi I DPR RI, Senin, (29/1/2018).

Rapat digelar untuk membahas evaluasi anggaran pertahanan dan TNI dalam anggaran 2017.

“Hari ini rapat evaluasi anggaran tahun 2017, hanya soal anggaran itu saja,” ujar Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu di kompleks Parlemen, Senayan, Jakarta, Senin, (29/1/2018),

Ketua Komisi 1‎ Abdul Kharis Almasyhari menyambut kedatangan panglima TNI. Kehadiran panglima dalam rapat merupakan pertama kali semenjak dilantik desember lalu.

“Selamat ini untuk pertama kalinya panglima rapat,” katanya.

Rapat pembahasan evalauasi anggaran tersebut berlangsung tertutup.

Selain Menhan Ryamizard dan Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto, tampak pula kepala staf dari tiga matra TNI, mereka yakni Kepala Staf TNI AD Jenderal Mulyono, Kepala Staf TNI AL Laksamana Ade Supandi dan Kepala Staf TNI AU Marsekal Yuyu Sutisna.

_Sumber : Tribunnews_


----------



## gondes

faries said:


> Late president Soeharto passed through sniper valley, not sniper village.


yeahh right...my bad..haha...village sounds like the place where the snipers were born..haha



SIM.Inc said:


> *Menhan dan Panglima TNI Gelar Rapat Evaluasi Anggaran dengan Komisi I DPR*
> Senin, 29 Januari 2018 12:55 WIB
> _
> View attachment 450670
> _
> 
> Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu‎ bersama Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto mengelar rapat bersama dengan Komisi I DPR RI, Senin, (29/1/2018).
> 
> Rapat digelar untuk membahas evaluasi anggaran pertahanan dan TNI dalam anggaran 2017.
> 
> “Hari ini rapat evaluasi anggaran tahun 2017, hanya soal anggaran itu saja,” ujar Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu di kompleks Parlemen, Senayan, Jakarta, Senin, (29/1/2018),
> 
> Ketua Komisi 1‎ Abdul Kharis Almasyhari menyambut kedatangan panglima TNI. Kehadiran panglima dalam rapat merupakan pertama kali semenjak dilantik desember lalu.
> 
> “Selamat ini untuk pertama kalinya panglima rapat,” katanya.
> 
> Rapat pembahasan evalauasi anggaran tersebut berlangsung tertutup.
> 
> Selain Menhan Ryamizard dan Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto, tampak pula kepala staf dari tiga matra TNI, mereka yakni Kepala Staf TNI AD Jenderal Mulyono, Kepala Staf TNI AL Laksamana Ade Supandi dan Kepala Staf TNI AU Marsekal Yuyu Sutisna.
> 
> _Sumber : Tribunnews_
> 
> Gak boleh kurang, Nambah boleh.


Gambarnya provokatif


----------



## Inception-06

Svantana said:


>




you have nice president I wish all the best for Indonesia, nice people, I have meet many of them in my hotel !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gondes

Ulla said:


> you have nice president I wish all the best four Indonesia, nice people, I have meet many of them in my hotel !


Regards from Indonesia, brother...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

Indonesia - China on South China Sea ..

https://www.lowyinstitute.org/publications/indonesia-south-china-sea-going-it-alone


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia committed to support peace building process in Afghanistan*
Selasa, 30 Januari 2018 11:52 WIB - 3 Views

Reporter: antara






President Joko Widodo received President Mohammad Ashraf Ghani at the Presidential Palace of Afghanistan, Monday (29/1/2018). (Biro Pers Setpres)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo, during his state visit to Kabul on Monday, conveyed Indonesia`s strong commitment to build peace and support the welfare of the people of Afghanistan.

"Indonesia and Afghanistan will step up activities that can help the peace and reconciliation process in Afghanistan," President Widodo noted as quoted by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs` website on Tuesday.

The development of the Indonesian Islamic Center (IIC) complex in Kabul demonstrates Indonesia`s support in the peace building process in Afghanistan.

A health facility will be built at the IIC this year.

"We will begin the construction of the health clinic at the IIC complex in spring of 2018. It will compliment the As-Salam Mosque that has been used by people since 2015," President Widodo remarked.

The IIC complex is a symbol or monument of the friendship between Indonesia and Afghanistan. 

The site is expected to be the hub of activities that promote peace.

During his visit to Afghanistan, President Widodo also expressed his deep condolences to President of Afghanistan Ashraf Ghani and to all people in the country for the tragedy that struck Kabul, the capital of Afghanistan, including attacks that have occurred over the past few days.

"I pray that the victims can recover quickly and that the families and relatives who were left behind are given strength and patience," President Widodo stated during a joint press statement after a bilateral meeting with President Ghani at the Agr Presidential Palace, Kabul, on Monday.

Widodo`s visit to Afghanistan is a reciprocal gesture after President Ghani had visited Indonesia last year.

It was also the first state visit of the president of the Republic of Indonesia after nearly six decades. The last Indonesian president to have visited Afghanistan was President Soekarno in May 1961.

With the visit to Afghanistan, President Widodo concluded his tour to five South Asian countries -- Sri Lanka, India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, and Afghanistan -- on Feb 24-29.

President Widodo, First Lady Iriana, and the entourage have arrived in Indonesia on Tuesday morning at around 5:20 p.m. local time at the Halim Perdanakusumah Airbase, Jakarta.

T.A059/INE/o001
EDITED BY INE
(T.A059/A/KR-BSR/O001) 
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/114...support-peace-building-process-in-afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*TNI SIAPKAN DANA UNTUK OPERASI SANDERA DI LUAR NEGERI*
30 JANUARY 2018 DIANEKO_LC 1 COMMENT




_Prajurit TNI yang terlibat pembebasan sandera KKB di Tembagapura. (dok. Kodam III Siliwangi)_

Tentara Nasional Indonesia rupanya ‘diam-diam’ mengajukan anggaran untuk operasi pembebasan sandera di luar negeri.

Kebutuhan anggaran itu pun telah diajukan dalam kebutuhan anggaran untuk tahun 2018 bersama Dewan Perwakilan Rakyat.

Ketua Komisi I DPR Abdul Kharis Almasyhari membenarkan ada pembahasan mengenai penganggaran operasi pembebasan sandera tersebut. Namun sayangnya tak dirinci berapa besaran anggaran itu.

Abdul mengatakan, pembahasan anggaran itu telah dibahas bersama Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu dan Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto.

Hal itu juga berkaitan dengan alokasi penganggaran untuk pengamanan Pilkada Serentak 2018 dan komponen lainnya. “Itu jadi prioritas kita,” ujarnya di DPR, Senin, 29 Januari 2018.

Sebelumnya, Ryamizard Ryacudu memang sempat memberi isyarat ada rencana Indonesia untuk melakukan operasi pembebasan sandera di Filipina untuk menyelamatkan tiga WNI yang ditahan kelompok bersenjata Abu Sayyaf.

Namun, saat ini Ryamizard mengaku masih menunggu upaya diplomasi dari Kementerian Luar Negeri RI ke Filipina. “Kalau tidak bisa, saya masuk,” ujarnya.

“Saya sudah bicara dengan Presiden dan Menhannya, bertiga. ‘Apapun rencana kamu,’ katanya (Duterte), ‘saya dukung.”

_Sumber : Viva_
Indonesia Army preparing funds for rescuing hostage abroad, Philippine

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*IMPS - MARITIME SECURITY*
*ADECS 2018: Indonesian Coast Guard is in growth mode*
30th January 2018 - 09:01 GMT | byGordon Arthur in Singapore

RSS
Founded in 2014, the Indonesian Coast Guard (BAKAMLA) is a relatively young institution. Despite its tender age, though, it has great ambitions for growth so it can fulfil its assigned tasks of securing and enforcing the law in Indonesian waters.

First Adm Rahmat Eko Rahardjo, director of maritime operations for the Indonesian Coast Guard, spoke to _Shephard_ at the ADECS 2018 conference in Singapore on 30 January.

The coast guard is ‘currently in the process of building its operational capability both in terms of infrastructure and human resources,’ Rahardjo said. The BAKAMLA presently has some 30 patrol vessels, including the newest, a 110m patrol boat. On 18 January, the coast guard received this vessel, KN _Tanjung Datu, _and it will begin operating this year.



The addition of this 2,400t vessel alone is expected to double the ability of the BAKAMLA and the government to combat transnational crime in the border area. Also expected to enter service in 2018 are three new 80m patrol boats and two fast boats.

For operations, however, the coast guard can also request patrol boats from other agencies such as the navy, marine police, fisheries, customs or Ministry of Transport to act as ‘force multipliers’.

The BAKAMLA has about 1,000 personnel on its roster, but it aims to reach 2,500 within a few years as new vessels come on stream.

Rahardjo said the BAKAMLA ‘was established in order to synergise all maritime security and safety patrols in Indonesia under a single command in order to make maritime security and safety in Indonesian waters and its jurisdiction more effective and efficient’.

To ensure maritime security and safety within the Indonesian archipelago, as well as strengthen the nation’s identity as a maritime country, the BAKAMLA’s missions include: conducting patrols in Indonesian waters, formulating related national policy, organising an early-warning system, enforcing the law against illegal activities, monitoring the implementation of maritime patrols by other agencies, assisting other relevant agencies, providing search and rescue assistance and performing any other national defence tasks.

The Indonesian Coast Guard is thus invested with the power to conduct hot pursuit, stop and seize vessels violating laws or regulations, and to integrate a national information system.

Things are not easy for the fledgling agency, however, as it must monitor the world’s largest archipelagic state comprising some 17,500 islands and an 81,000km-long coastline. Rahardjo specifically listed the following challenges: a vast area of operations, a lack of operational assets, the interoperability of a maritime surveillance system is still in process, and human resources are still lacking in quantity and experience.

The director of maritime operations added, ‘Synergy for maritime security is still not maximal with the relevant stakeholders. The BAKAMLA is still looking for a new formula to synergise all maritime security and safety patrols in Indonesia.’

Rahardjo admitted, ‘With the BAKAMLA’s current operational resources, it is not enough to cope with the challenges of maritime security issues at the border area.’ However, the government is making ‘every effort to suppress illegal, unreported and unregulated fishing by foreign fishing vessels in the border areas’.

The BAKAMLA is a civil agency, compared to the Indonesian Navy, and its mandate is to enforce the law at sea. Nevertheless, the TNI-AL ‘strongly supports’ the coast guard, including with human resources and operational support. Indeed, Rahardjo is himself a naval officer, and he and several other high-ranking and mid-ranking officers were assigned to the coast guard to support it.

He stated, ‘In the implementation of these duties, the coordination between the two institutions is very good, which can be seen in the support provided by the navy to the BAKAMLA.’

In conclusion, Rahardjo noted, ‘Although the BAKAMLA is a new agency, we were formed to support the president’s vision for making Indonesia a ‘world maritime fulcrum’. As a new agency, the BAKAMLA still needs a lot of improvements, especially in terms of operational capabilities.’

However, he professed a belief that attending ADECS 2018 would help the coast guard gather information regarding marine and naval technology as well as surveillance technology.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/imps-news/adecs-2018-indonesian-coast-guard-growth-mode/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Jeff pranada

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nike

Jeff pranada lg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PC-28, KAL Tidore I-14-11

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Karang Unarang Lighthouse, Ambalat. Before and Today





Kilat Badik Operation, 2017




















Maritime border dispute

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SIM.Inc



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force F-16s. Credit to Indonesian Air Force.






https://www.instagram.com/indonesian_airforce/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Penghuni baru
@prioisnandar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, South Korea strengthen defense ties*

Marguerite Afra Sapiie
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Wed, January 31, 2018 | 04:42 pm




Defense talks: Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu (right) talks with President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo about their plans to enhance their strategic partnership. (Antara/Puspa Perwitasari)



Indonesia and South Korea have agreed to boost strategic partnerships in the defense sector, including intelligence exchange cooperation, a minister said.

Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu explained the agreement was achieved in the meeting between President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo and South Korea's defense minister, Song Young-moo, at Merdeka Palace on Wednesday.

They discussed ways to advance mutual cooperation between the two countries.

“The main agenda is to boost bilateral cooperation in many sectors […] including defense, such as Alutsista [primary weaponry defense system],” Ryamizard said.

“Another form of cooperation is in the intelligence sector because our main enemy is terrorists.”

Ryamizard explained that prior to the meeting with Jokowi, Song visited and monitored the construction of a submarine built jointly between Indonesia and South Korea.

The submarine is among three that the Indonesian Navy will procure in 2018 from South Korea's Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering.

State-owned shipbuilder PT PAL is responsible for the construction of the submarines because the purchasing contract requires a transfer of technology from Korean firms to an Indonesian firm.

Indonesia and South Korea have also signed an agreement worth US$8 billion for the manufacturing of the Korea Fighter Xperiment and Indonesia Fighter Xperiment (KFX/IFX) jets fighter.

In November last year, Jokowi held a bilateral talk with South Korean President Moon Jae-in, during which the two countries agreed to boost mutual cooperation in many sectors through a special strategic partnership agreement.

"Based on that agreement, we will strengthen our partnership in various sectors, including the diplomacy and defense industry. We will walk alongside Indonesia," Song said. (ebf)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2018/01/31/indonesia-south-korea-strengthen-defense-ties.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Var Dracon

Testing the Pindad PM3

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Penghuni baru
> @prioisnandar
> View attachment 450865



Hmm nice pic


----------



## Krakatau Class

pr1v4t33r said:


> World Class Navy 2023 projection...
> Ngebayangin ada KRI Majapahit, KRI Jawa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _https://interaktif.kompas.id/armada_tni_al_


So, there will no Krakatau class or Tambora class then?


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian military to remain neutral in regional elections*
Senin, 29 Januari 2018 18:25 WIB - 3 Views

Reporter: Ade P Marboen





Indonesian military personnel amongst the people in Akat District, Papua, last week. (ANTARA FOTO/M Agung Rajasa)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Armed Force (TNI) Chief, Air Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto, affirmed here, Monday, that the TNI will remain neutral in the regional elections to be held later this year in line with the mandate of the Constitution.

Tjahjanto made the statement in response to a question by the press at the parliament building in connection with the home affairs minister's plan to appoint police and TNI officers to become acting governors to fill vacancies, as incumbents would participate in the elections. 

"The TNI will remain neutral in line with the Constitution. Based on the law, the TNI must be neutral and not take sides," he emphasized.

Tjahjanto had already reaffirmed his stance during the TNI and police leadership meetings held earlier.

Speaking in connection with Home Affairs Minister Tjahjo Kumolo's statement that the government will appoint TNI and police officers to serve as acting governors in some regions believed to be vulnerable to security problems, Tjahjanto clarified that the TNI will adhere to the laws.

Kumolo had noted in a press release on Friday that consultations were held with the TNI chief and police chief before the proposal was made.

"The proposal was made in view of the security threats. They will be stationed in regions considered prone to conflicts," the minister remarked.

He said the TNI and police officers had also been appointed during the regional elections in 2017 while referring to the appointment of General (Ret) Soedarmo as the acting governor of Aceh and Inspector General Carlo Brix Tewu for West Sulawesi.

At the time, Soedarmo was the director general of politics and general government administration, while Tewu was the fifth deputy for national security at the office of the coordinating minister for political, security, and legal affairs.

A total of 17 provinces, 39 cities, and 115 districts in Indonesia will hold elections simultaneously to elect new governors, city mayors, and district heads on June 27. 
Editor: Ade P Marboen

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*South Korea positions for expansion in Indonesia*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Weekly
31 January 2018
Indonesia and South Korea have pledged to expand defence ties, with emphasis on technology transfers and the development of Indonesia’s defence industrial base.

Following meetings in Jakarta on 30 January between Indonesian Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and his South Korean counterpart Song Young-Moo, the Indonesian Ministry of Defence said the two sides were looking to elevate their bilateral partnership to a “special strategic” alliance.

As part of expanding ties, the MoD said the countries would deepen the exchange of information to facilitate greater defence collaboration in defence technology and industry. As highlighted by the press release, South Korea also expressed a willingness to support Indonesia’s efforts to indigenously construct submarines.

http://www.janes.com/article/77482/south-korea-positions-for-expansion-in-indonesia

My bet there is proposal for next gen submarine and destroyer






Btw, today Indonesia and South Korea affirmed special relationship in regard military cooperation and Economic

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UMNOPutra

Battle Proven ...

Hope .. these will not happen to your Leopard 2RI and 2A4 tanks ...
-------------
A German-made tank, which Berlin once dubbed one of the best in the world, has had its shortcomings embarrassingly exposed on the battlefield in Syria.

Photos from the Turkish military operation dubbed 'Euphrates Shield', which began in August 2016, show the charred remains of one of the Leopard 2 tanks which was reportedly blown up with mines.

The images - taken from an ISIS video published in January 2017 - show the tank with its turret completely blown off.

Other pictures from the same conflict show Leopard 2s standing idle in ditches and snow after being severely damaged.

The 1970s-built armoured vehicles have been shown to be vulnerable in combat after being deployed to fight Kurdish soldiers backed by Britain and the US.

While the tank's design dealt capably with conditions during the Cold War against Soviet fighters, the Leopard 2 has proved to be a feeble force in the battle in the Middle East, practically disintegrating under intense fire.


----------



## Nike

Jokowi in Afghanistan

President Joko 'Jokowi' Widodo is greeted by Afghan officials in Kabul on Monday (29/01). (Reuters Photo/Massoud Hossaini)


_By_ *Jakarta Globe* _on 8:11 pm Jan 31, 2018_ 
_Category_ *Eyewitness , Multimedia , Photos*
President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo arrived in Kabul on Monday (29/01), marking the first visit by an Indonesian leader to Afghanistan in nearly six decades.





Afghan President Ashraf Ghani and Jokowi inspect the guard of honor at the presidential palace in Kabul. (Reuters Photo/Massoud Hossaini)






The presidents shake hands in front of the palace. (Reuters Photo/Massoud Hossaini)






Afghan presidential palace employees prepare for Jokowi to get off the plane at the Kabul airport. (Reuters Photo/Massoud Hossaini)






Afghan girls and boys wave flags for Jokowi. (Reuters Photo/Massoud Hossaini)






Ghani and Jokowi enter the presidential palace. (Reuters Photo/Massoud Hossaini)






An Afghan girl holds an Indonesian flag in front of the palace. (Reuters Photo/Massoud Hossaini)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

madokafc said:


> *South Korea positions for expansion in Indonesia*
> *Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Weekly
> 31 January 2018
> Indonesia and South Korea have pledged to expand defence ties, with emphasis on technology transfers and the development of Indonesia’s defence industrial base.
> 
> Following meetings in Jakarta on 30 January between Indonesian Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and his South Korean counterpart Song Young-Moo, the Indonesian Ministry of Defence said the two sides were looking to elevate their bilateral partnership to a “special strategic” alliance.
> 
> As part of expanding ties, the MoD said the countries would deepen the exchange of information to facilitate greater defence collaboration in defence technology and industry. As highlighted by the press release, South Korea also expressed a willingness to support Indonesia’s efforts to indigenously construct submarines.
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/77482/south-korea-positions-for-expansion-in-indonesia
> 
> My bet there is proposal for next gen submarine and destroyer
> 
> View attachment 451010
> 
> 
> Btw, today Indonesia and South Korea affirmed special relationship in regard military cooperation and Economic


Moga2 Jeong the great destroyer will be added to our fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

madokafc said:


> *South Korea positions for expansion in Indonesia*
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/77482/south-korea-positions-for-expansion-in-indonesia
> 
> *My bet there is proposal for next gen submarine and destroyer*


You bet right. Next-Gen Submarine. 

*Defense chief ends Indonesia visit *

Posted : 2018-01-31 16:28
Updated : 2018-01-31 19:28

By Lee Min-hyung

Defense Minister Song Young-moo ended his three-day Indonesia visit, which focused on expanding bilateral defense cooperation, Wednesday.

On Tuesday, he met with his Indonesian counterpart Ryamizard Ryacudu, with both sides pledging to make concerted efforts to resolve North Korea's nuclear provocations peacefully.

They also agreed to continue strengthening their technological partnership for the ongoing KF-X project under which both countries jointly develop the fighter jet by the first half of 2026.* They also reached a consensus to expand the partnership in other areas such as co-developing next-generation submarines, according to the defense ministry.*

On Wednesday, Song paid a courtesy visit to Indonesian President Joko Widodo, asking for the latter to continue giving close attention and support to Korea's defense industry.

The Indonesian president praised Seoul's efforts to offer a series of reconciliatory gestures to Pyongyang to improve inter-Korean relations ahead of the upcoming PyeongChang Winter Olympics.

He said he will visit Korea this year, and promised to build additional momentum for enhancing mutual ties in security and defense.

https://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/nation/2018/01/356_243400.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> You bet right. Next-Gen Submarine.
> 
> *Defense chief ends Indonesia visit *
> 
> Posted : 2018-01-31 16:28
> Updated : 2018-01-31 19:28
> 
> By Lee Min-hyung
> 
> Defense Minister Song Young-moo ended his three-day Indonesia visit, which focused on expanding bilateral defense cooperation, Wednesday.
> 
> On Tuesday, he met with his Indonesian counterpart Ryamizard Ryacudu, with both sides pledging to make concerted efforts to resolve North Korea's nuclear provocations peacefully.
> 
> They also agreed to continue strengthening their technological partnership for the ongoing KF-X project under which both countries jointly develop the fighter jet by the first half of 2026.* They also reached a consensus to expand the partnership in other areas such as co-developing next-generation submarines, according to the defense ministry.*
> 
> On Wednesday, Song paid a courtesy visit to Indonesian President Joko Widodo, asking for the latter to continue giving close attention and support to Korea's defense industry.
> 
> The Indonesian president praised Seoul's efforts to offer a series of reconciliatory gestures to Pyongyang to improve inter-Korean relations ahead of the upcoming PyeongChang Winter Olympics.
> 
> He said he will visit Korea this year, and promised to build additional momentum for enhancing mutual ties in security and defense.
> 
> https://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/nation/2018/01/356_243400.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Var Dracon

Indonesian MRLS autoloader

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

Var Dracon said:


> Indonesian MRLS autoloader
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



AD punya proyek?


----------



## Nike

Hawk after heavy maintenance


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia acquires 57 mm naval gun for KCR-60M vessel

The Indonesian Navy is awaiting delivery of a 57 mm gun for its lead KCR-60M vessel
Service is also considering acquisition of Russian-made A-220M cannons for further boats in the class






Indonesia has acquired a new Bofors 57 Mk 3 naval gun system from BAE Systems for its first KCR-60M missile attack craft, KRI _Sampari_ (628).

The naval gun will be installed on the platform in the primary position, a TNI-AL source informed _Jane’s_ in late-January 2018. This information has since been corroborated with officials from state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL in Surabaya, who are involved in the weapon’s procurement.

The 57 mm gun will replace a 40 mm cannon from Bofors. This weapon type is currently installed across all three ships in the KCR-60M class. The older weapons were salvaged from the decommissioned landing ship tank (LST) vessel, KRI _Teluk Semangka_ , as an interim measure to provide the KCR-60M class with a naval gunfire support capability.

Indonesia currently operates a fleet of three KCR-60M vessels that were commissioned between May and September 2014, and is anticipating its fourth vessel from PT PAL. The 59.8 m boat has been designed with weight considerations for a 57 mm naval gun in the forward position, but a lack of funds has hampered the procurement of this intended weapon system since 2014.

The KCR-60M is powered by two MTU 20V 4000M73L diesel engines, and can reach a top speed of 28 kt and a standard range of 2,400 n miles (4,444 km) at 20 kt.

_http://www.janes.com/article/77516/indonesia-acquires-57-mm-naval-gun-for-kcr-60m-vessel_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia acquires 57 mm naval gun for KCR-60M vessel
> 
> The Indonesian Navy is awaiting delivery of a 57 mm gun for its lead KCR-60M vessel
> Service is also considering acquisition of Russian-made A-220M cannons for further boats in the class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia has acquired a new Bofors 57 Mk 3 naval gun system from BAE Systems for its first KCR-60M missile attack craft, KRI _Sampari_ (628).
> 
> The naval gun will be installed on the platform in the primary position, a TNI-AL source informed _Jane’s_ in late-January 2018. This information has since been corroborated with officials from state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL in Surabaya, who are involved in the weapon’s procurement.
> 
> The 57 mm gun will replace a 40 mm cannon from Bofors. This weapon type is currently installed across all three ships in the KCR-60M class. The older weapons were salvaged from the decommissioned landing ship tank (LST) vessel, KRI _Teluk Semangka_ , as an interim measure to provide the KCR-60M class with a naval gunfire support capability.
> 
> Indonesia currently operates a fleet of three KCR-60M vessels that were commissioned between May and September 2014, and is anticipating its fourth vessel from PT PAL. The 59.8 m boat has been designed with weight considerations for a 57 mm naval gun in the forward position, but a lack of funds has hampered the procurement of this intended weapon system since 2014.
> 
> The KCR-60M is powered by two MTU 20V 4000M73L diesel engines, and can reach a top speed of 28 kt and a standard range of 2,400 n miles (4,444 km) at 20 kt.
> 
> _http://www.janes.com/article/77516/indonesia-acquires-57-mm-naval-gun-for-kcr-60m-vessel_



A 220 M Sovyet, we had plenty commonality with S 60 type cannon on Parchim class and the army. 













DEFENCE PRODUCTS / 57-mm А-220М NAVAL ARTILLERY SYSTEM:




This 57-mm automatic rapid-fire naval gun is an upgraded version of А-220 naval gun. It has successfully passed extended trials and is recommended for service introduction. 
А-220М is a multipurpose system designed to engage air, surface and coastal targets. It may be installed on surface ships with the displacement of 250 ton and more such as missile boats of 205/ 20970 projects and others.













Main technical data


Rate of fire, rpm

300

Maximum firing range, km
- vertical
- horizontal


up to 8
up to 12

Elevation, degree

-10 to +85
Training, degree

±180
Number of ready-to-fire rounds

400

Weight, t

6

Dimensions, mm
- line-of-fire height above balancing ring
- turning radius at zero elevation
- gun height above deck (above balancing ring plane)
- deck hole diameter for gun installation (barbette inner diameter)
- the height of under deck compartment (for gun installation)


1025
4270
1795
3000
3060





The gun operates at the ambient temperature from -40° С to +50° С provided the ship's speed is below 45 knots.
The naval gun consists of:
- an automatic gun unit comprising a barrel and a breech with a wedge breechblock and a cradle. Integrated with the cradle, there are a cross-feed mechanism, a rammer, a trigger, an empty case extractor, recoil and counterrecoil brakes and a barrel-cooling system;
- a carriage with an artillery unit, an ammunition feed mechanism and quick electrohydraulic actuators with gun laying systems and hydraulics;
- a magazine with a double-lead screw for ammunition storage and feed. The magazine is attached to the collector in the bottom part of the carriage;
- a cupola made of aluminium alloy;
- a fire control panel interfacing the artillery mount with any fire control system that provides total laying angles;
- an automatic command and control system. 
А-220М gun fires case ammunitions developed for S-60 with 53-UOR-281U HE projectiles.
There are 400 rounds in the magazine; the rest munitions can be stored in special racks under the deck. The munitions are fed from the magazine by the feed screw through a transferring mechanism to the collector connected with the vertical elevator. From the elevator receiver the munitions are transferred to the harp transporter of the gun unit. Coming to the last position on the transporter, the ammunition descends to the ramming line. Then the round is rammed and fired.
The feeding mechanisms of the gun oscillating mass are recoil-operated. The transfer of rounds from the magazine to the oscillating mass receiver is power-driven. Empty cases are ejected into the gun under-turret area. Ammunitions are reloaded to the magazine between firing activities. 
The gun's Automatic Command and Control System provides the means of control required for the gun preparation for combat operation and firing as well as continuous diagnostics of the gun system and status data transferring. It also allows the operators training without activating the main gun mechanisms.
The power is supplied to the gun from the ship's electric system:
- power equipment – 3-phase, 380 V, 50 Hz;
- switching, alarm and fire circuits – 27 V DC.
Consumed power = 14 kW. The cooling system uses sea water under pressure 5.5 – 8.0 kgf/cm², the flow-rate = 5.3 ltr/s.

At Customer request, Burevestnik JSC can manufacture and customize А-220М artillery mount for installation on various ships. We also offer А-220М modification for air defense facilities.

https://www.burevestnik.com/products_engl/1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

*Pindad & Powerplant Products to enter Bangladesh Market This Year: Minister of Foreign Affairs*

*



*

Pemerintah telah menyelesaikan seluruh perjanjian kerja sama dengan Bangladesh di bidang energi yang dirintis sejak 2017. Hal itu ditandai dengan kunjungan kenegaraan Presiden Jokowi ke Bangladesh belum lama ini. 

Menteri Luar Negeri Retno LP Marsudi mengatakan di 2018, kedua negara akan fokus pada bidang industri strategis serta pembangunan pembangki listrik. Industri strategis yang dimaksud yakni bidang pertahanan. 

"Tahun ini fokus PT Pindad bisa masuk (ke Bangladesh) dan powerplant. Target utama kita itu saat ini," tutur Menlu Retno di acara Rapat Kerja Kementerian Perdagangan 2018 di Hotel Borobudur, Jakarta Pusat, Kamis (1/2). 

'Jualan' produk BUMN menjadi salah satu tugas utama Atase Perdagangan dan para diplomat Indonesia. Selain Pindad, diplomat juga memperjualkan produk-produk BUMN lainnya. 

Retno menambahkan PT Inka (Persero) berhasil menjual 400 gerbong kereta api ke Bangladesh. Ia optimis produk Pindad bisa diterima di negara berpenduduk 130 juta jiwa tersebut. 

"Produk-produk BUMN strategis kita gendong ke mana-mana oleh para diplomat Indonesia. Jualan produk yang dihasilkan oleh BUMN," tutup Retno. 

https://www.gatra.com/ekonomi/industri/306291-menlu-retno-produk-pindad-masuk-bangladesh-tahun-ini

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Pacific island countries appreciate Jakarta for Papua development*
Kamis, 1 Februari 2018 04:59 WIB - 3 Views

Reporter: antara





Logo LKBN ANTARA (ANTARA)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - A number of Southern Pacific island countries have expressed appreciation for Jakarta`s new initiative in developing Papua and West Papua, the Indonesian part of the Melanesian island of Papua.

The people of the southern Pacific island countries belong to the same Melanesian race of Papua. 

"We support every step taken by the government of Indonesia for the prosperity of the people of Papua and West Papua," Nauruan President Baron Divavesi Waqa said after a meeting with an Indonesian delegation headed by Coordinating Minister for Law, Security and Political Affairs Wiranto at the Government House of the Republic of Nauru, on Wednesday, a government release made available to ANTARA News Agency said.

The Nauruan President said he was confident that the government of Indonesia is sincere in developing Papua and West Papua. 

"We people of Nauru will continue to see Indonesia as friend," he said, adding what Jakarta has done is to bring modernity to the country`s most backward regions. 

Meanwhile, Tuvalu Prime Minister Enele Sopoaga said his country would not interfere in the affairs of Papua and West Papua, saying that he only want to see human rights are protected and the Papuan culture is preserved. 

"We don`t want to interfere with the Indonesian policy. We highly value human rights as well as cultures, but Tuvalu is in no position to interfere in that issue," Enele Sopoaga said. 

Displaying Papua Culture

In the commemoration of the 50th independence day of the Republic of Nauru, The government of Indonesia took part in the celebrations by presenting Papuan music band called Papua Original. 

Wiranto said, apart from taking part in the commemoration of the Nauruan independence day, he came with a mission to extend friendship.

Indonesia also has communities from the Melanesia and Polynesian race living generally in eastern part of the country. He referred to Maluku and Papua people.

"I come bringing a cultural troupe from Papua and West Papua to show that we have much in common in culture that we are friends. 

(AS/b003/B003) 
(TZ.SYS/A/H-ASG/B003) 
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/114...ries-appreciate-jakarta-for-papua-development

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Australia, Indonesia sign new defence co-operation arrangement*
*Gabriel Dominguez, London* - Jane's Defence Weekly
01 February 2018
Australia and Indonesia have signed a new defence co-operation arrangement to strengthen military ties and deepen bilateral engagement "in future decades”, the Department of Defence (DoD) in Canberra announced in a 1 February statement.

“This updated arrangement demonstrates our commitment to enhancing defence co-operation on shared security challenges into the future,” Australian Defence Minister Marise Payne was quoted by the DoD as saying after signing the agreement with her Indonesian counterpart, Ryamizard Ryacudu, on the sidelines of the inaugural Sub-Regional Defence Ministers’ Meeting on Counter-Terrorism in Perth.

The move follows the signing of a similar arrangement between the two countries in 2012.

http://www.janes.com/article/77533/australia-indonesia-sign-new-defence-co-operation-arrangement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIM.Inc

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia acquires 57 mm naval gun for KCR-60M vessel
> 
> The Indonesian Navy is awaiting delivery of a 57 mm gun for its lead KCR-60M vessel
> Service is also considering acquisition of Russian-made A-220M cannons for further boats in the class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia has acquired a new Bofors 57 Mk 3 naval gun system from BAE Systems for its first KCR-60M missile attack craft, KRI _Sampari_ (628).
> 
> The naval gun will be installed on the platform in the primary position, a TNI-AL source informed _Jane’s_ in late-January 2018. This information has since been corroborated with officials from state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL in Surabaya, who are involved in the weapon’s procurement.
> 
> The 57 mm gun will replace a 40 mm cannon from Bofors. This weapon type is currently installed across all three ships in the KCR-60M class. The older weapons were salvaged from the decommissioned landing ship tank (LST) vessel, KRI _Teluk Semangka_ , as an interim measure to provide the KCR-60M class with a naval gunfire support capability.
> 
> Indonesia currently operates a fleet of three KCR-60M vessels that were commissioned between May and September 2014, and is anticipating its fourth vessel from PT PAL. The 59.8 m boat has been designed with weight considerations for a 57 mm naval gun in the forward position, but a lack of funds has hampered the procurement of this intended weapon system since 2014.
> 
> The KCR-60M is powered by two MTU 20V 4000M73L diesel engines, and can reach a top speed of 28 kt and a standard range of 2,400 n miles (4,444 km) at 20 kt.
> 
> _http://www.janes.com/article/77516/indonesia-acquires-57-mm-naval-gun-for-kcr-60m-vessel_





SIM.Inc said:


> Bingung...
> 
> 1. *Crane* memerlukan *space* yang cukup untuk *swing* pada saat menurunkan RHIB. Ok lah bisa di lakukan tapi tidak bisa fast drop.
> 2. penempatan kanon *AK 630* + *amunisi* + *ASM* + *ASM container* pada buritan drastis akan mengubah *trim kapal* menjadi *mendongak*.
> 3. *Sudut pandang* dan penggunaan *meriam* pada haluan akan terganggu karena adanya perubahan trim pada bagian buritan. kecuali di sesuaikan dengan penempatan *MERIAM KALIBER BESAR + amunisi* yang dapat mengimbangi bobot pada buritan.
> 
> iki piye tooo.. apa kesannya mau gagah-gagahan atau emang udh di kalkulasi. Ada yg tau gak info jelasnya.



berprasangka buruk duluan yak
Salute deh ma TNI AL. Perencanaan dan realisasinya jelas.


----------



## Nike

*Densus 88 raids suspected terrorist`s house*
Jumat, 2 Februari 2018 05:24 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: antara





Officers brought evidence of air guns seized from suspected terrorist homes in the village of Pasir Wetan, Karanglewas, Banyumas, Central Java, Thursday (1/2/2018). (ANTARA /Idhad Zakaria)

Purwokerto, C Java (ANTARA News) - The National Police`s Counterterrorism Squad, Densus 88, has raided the house of a suspected terrorist in Banyumas district, Central Java, on Thursday. 

Densus 88 officers arrived at the house of the 34-year old suspected terrorist, identified by his initials as Si, in Pasir Wetan village, Karanglewas sub-district, Banyumas district, on Thursday evening, an ANTARA journalist observed.

During the raid, the Densus 88 officers found a number of books, flash disk, arch, arrow, rifle, and other items.

They also raided the house of the suspected terrorist`s employee, identified by his initials as Sl, which is located next to Si`s house.

Shortly after raiding the houses, they left the two buildings, taking with them a number of items as evidence.

Chief of the Banyumas district police Adjunct Senior Commissioner, Bambang Yudhantara Salamun, when asked about the raid, stated that his side only accompanied the Densus 88 during the search.

The Densus 88 officers have arrested Si earlier in the day at 11.00 a.m. local time.

"The raid was aimed to find supporting evidence," Salamun revealed.

Based on information from the National Police Headquarters, the Densus 88 also arrested Sl, who is Si`s employee.

Si and Sl were arrested while they were walking together, he pointed out.

He explained that Si was arrested for allegedly helping a terrorist network. "(Densus 88) is still studying the possibility of Sl`s involvement," he added.

Reported by Sumarwoto
EDITED BY INE/a014
(T.S012/B/KR-BSR/A014) 
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/114475/densus-88-raids-suspected-terrorists-house

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Thanks Sir @pr1v4t33r

Indonesia acquires 57 mm naval gun for KCR-60M vessel

The Indonesian Navy is awaiting delivery of a 57 mm gun for its lead KCR-60M vessel
Service is also considering acquisition of Russian-made A-220M cannons for further boats in the class








I'm still waiting for fourth KCR 60, I learnt that she will be bigger than the previous 3 ships, what will she look like ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> I'm still waiting for fourth KCR 60, I learnt that she will be bigger than the previous 3 ships, what will she look like ?



It will looks nearly identical with the Sampari class that already got their weapon and sensor upgraded. But will have bigger engine, bigger payload, and slightly faster.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Cambodian foreign minister to visit Indonesia*
Jumat, 2 Februari 2018 05:35 WIB - 3 Views

Reporter: antara





Logo LKBN ANTARA (ANTARA)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Cambodian Minister of Foreign Affairs, Prak Sokhonn, is scheduled to visit Indonesia and meet Indonesian Minister of Foreign Affairs Retno Marsudi on Friday.

Spokesperson of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Arrmanatha Nasir, during a press briefing here on Thursday, stated that several issues to be discussed by the foreign ministers included the strengthening of bilateral mechanism, which includes enhancing cooperation in several fields such as agriculture, tourism, information technology, and trade and investment.

Cooperation in defense, in the context of military education, will also be discussed during the bilateral meeting.

Meanwhile, in the field of pharmacy, Cambodia has expressed interest in learning about halal products," Nasir added.

"Next year, Indonesia and Cambodia will commemorate their 60th anniversary of diplomatic relations," Nasir remarked, adding that the two countries will also discuss several activities to commemorate the event.

Statistics reveal that trade value between Indonesia and Cambodia in 2017 (January-October) reached around US$441.5 million.

Also, Indonesia had invested around $350 million in Cambodia in 2016.

(T.A059/INE)
EDITED BY INE/a014
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/114478/cambodian-foreign-minister-to-visit-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Commissioning of the Indonesian Army LCU ADRI-L able to carry the Leopard 2 MBTs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> Commissioning of the Indonesian Army LCU ADRI-L able to carry the Leopard 2 MBTs.


Just big LoL when i see the unfinished LST ordered by Navy


----------



## striver44

madokafc said:


> A 220 M Sovyet, we had plenty commonality with S 60 type cannon on Parchim class and the army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEFENCE PRODUCTS / 57-mm А-220М NAVAL ARTILLERY SYSTEM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 57-mm automatic rapid-fire naval gun is an upgraded version of А-220 naval gun. It has successfully passed extended trials and is recommended for service introduction.
> А-220М is a multipurpose system designed to engage air, surface and coastal targets. It may be installed on surface ships with the displacement of 250 ton and more such as missile boats of 205/ 20970 projects and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main technical data
> 
> 
> Rate of fire, rpm
> 
> 300
> 
> Maximum firing range, km
> - vertical
> - horizontal
> 
> 
> up to 8
> up to 12
> 
> Elevation, degree
> 
> -10 to +85
> Training, degree
> 
> ±180
> Number of ready-to-fire rounds
> 
> 400
> 
> Weight, t
> 
> 6
> 
> Dimensions, mm
> - line-of-fire height above balancing ring
> - turning radius at zero elevation
> - gun height above deck (above balancing ring plane)
> - deck hole diameter for gun installation (barbette inner diameter)
> - the height of under deck compartment (for gun installation)
> 
> 
> 1025
> 4270
> 1795
> 3000
> 3060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gun operates at the ambient temperature from -40° С to +50° С provided the ship's speed is below 45 knots.
> The naval gun consists of:
> - an automatic gun unit comprising a barrel and a breech with a wedge breechblock and a cradle. Integrated with the cradle, there are a cross-feed mechanism, a rammer, a trigger, an empty case extractor, recoil and counterrecoil brakes and a barrel-cooling system;
> - a carriage with an artillery unit, an ammunition feed mechanism and quick electrohydraulic actuators with gun laying systems and hydraulics;
> - a magazine with a double-lead screw for ammunition storage and feed. The magazine is attached to the collector in the bottom part of the carriage;
> - a cupola made of aluminium alloy;
> - a fire control panel interfacing the artillery mount with any fire control system that provides total laying angles;
> - an automatic command and control system.
> А-220М gun fires case ammunitions developed for S-60 with 53-UOR-281U HE projectiles.
> There are 400 rounds in the magazine; the rest munitions can be stored in special racks under the deck. The munitions are fed from the magazine by the feed screw through a transferring mechanism to the collector connected with the vertical elevator. From the elevator receiver the munitions are transferred to the harp transporter of the gun unit. Coming to the last position on the transporter, the ammunition descends to the ramming line. Then the round is rammed and fired.
> The feeding mechanisms of the gun oscillating mass are recoil-operated. The transfer of rounds from the magazine to the oscillating mass receiver is power-driven. Empty cases are ejected into the gun under-turret area. Ammunitions are reloaded to the magazine between firing activities.
> The gun's Automatic Command and Control System provides the means of control required for the gun preparation for combat operation and firing as well as continuous diagnostics of the gun system and status data transferring. It also allows the operators training without activating the main gun mechanisms.
> The power is supplied to the gun from the ship's electric system:
> - power equipment – 3-phase, 380 V, 50 Hz;
> - switching, alarm and fire circuits – 27 V DC.
> Consumed power = 14 kW. The cooling system uses sea water under pressure 5.5 – 8.0 kgf/cm², the flow-rate = 5.3 ltr/s.
> 
> At Customer request, Burevestnik JSC can manufacture and customize А-220М artillery mount for installation on various ships. We also offer А-220М modification for air defense facilities.
> 
> https://www.burevestnik.com/products_engl/1.html


When most modern navy progressed into standardization of their weapon arsenal TNI AL seems happy with gado-gado
arsenal.....bofors 57mm + A220 on the same ship class??

Ps :for non indonesian readers...gado gado is an indonesian food..... Im refering to a non standardize arsenal of the navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

striver44 said:


> When most modern navy progressed into standardization of their weapon arsenal TNI AL seems happy with gado-gado
> arsenal.....bofors 57mm + A220 on the same ship class??
> 
> Ps :for non indonesian readers...gado gado is an indonesian food..... Im refering to a non standardize arsenal of the navy



Gado-gado : mixed vegetables, slices of boiled potatoes, slices of boiled egg, slices of tofu mixed with peanut sauce... Yummy

Gado-gado arsenals... all mixed to make enemies confused with unpredictable weapons.


----------



## Svantana

Old image repost... KCR 60 with bofor 57mm mk 3

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## striver44

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Gado-gado : mixed vegetables, slices of boiled potatoes, slices of boiled egg, slices of tofu mixed with peanut sauce... Yummy
> 
> Gado-gado arsenals... all mixed to make enemies confused with unpredictable weapons.





Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Gado-gado : mixed vegetables, slices of boiled potatoes, slices of boiled egg, slices of tofu mixed with peanut sauce... Yummy
> 
> Gado-gado arsenals... all mixed to make enemies confused with unpredictable weapons.


Unpredicatble weapons or should I say logistical nightmare?


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Unpredicatble weapons or should I say logistical nightmare?



From logistic standpoints to adding Russian cannon is not entirely new consideration for the navy, regarding most of Parchim (in which had large number of 14 units) is using the same caliber and i am expected there is parts can be used after all. Well what baffled me is the decision to using marlin cannon instead for our patrol boats. Thats entirely new caliber and system after all.

*TNI BANGUN MARKAS SEJUMLAH SATUAN INDUK DI SORONG, PAPUA BARAT*
2 FEBRUARY 2018 DIANEKO_LC 1 COMMENT




_Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahyanto meresmikan Kapal Perang Republik Indonesia (KRI) I Gusti Ngurah Rai-332 di Dermaga Timur Benoa, Denpasar, Bali, Rabu (10/01/2018). (Kompas)_

Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) tengah mengintensifkan pembangunan sejumlah markas satuan baru di Sorong, Papua Barat. Hal ini sejalan dengan proyeksi pemekaran dan penguatan struktur organisasi TNI.

Kepala Penerangan Kodam XVIII/Kasuari, Kolonel Eddy Widiyanto, di Manokwari, Jumat, mengatakan, Panglima TNI, Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto, berkunjung ke Sorong, Jumat. Kunjungan kerja ini untuk meninjau sejumlah pembangunan infrastruktur TNI di sana, di antaranya calon markas komando Korps Marinir TNI AL.

Sampai saat ini, Korps Marinir TNI AL memiliki dua satuan induk setingkat divisi, yaitu Pasukan Marinir 1 yang bermarkas komando di Surabaya, dan Pasukan Marinir 2 yang bermarkas di Jakarta. Jika nanti diresmikan, belum diketahui nama baru organisasi setingkat divisi di Korps Marinir TNI AL di Sorong itu.

Widiyanto menyebutkan, kunjungan Tjahjanto didampingi Kepala Staf TNI AD, Jendral TNI Mulyono, Kepala Staf TNI AU, Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna, dan Wakil Kepala Staf TNI AL, Laksamana Madya TNI Achmad Taufiqoerrochman.

Rombongan tiba di Bandara Domine Edouard Osok di Sorong, disambut Panglima Kodam XVIII/Kasuari, Mayor Jenderal TNI Yoppye Wayangkau, Komandan Korem 171/PVT, Brigadir Jenderal TNI Ignatius Yogo Triyono, Komandan Pangkalan Utama TNI AL XIV/Sorong, Brigadir Jenderal TNI Marinir Amir Faisol, serta Gubernur Papua Barat, Dominggus Mandacan.

Pada kunjungan ini Tjahjanto serta rombongan peninjauan lokasi pembangunan sebanyak enam satuan induk TNI, yaitu Brigade Infantri 3 Kostrad di Segun, Komando Operasi Udara III TNI AU di Segun, dan Komando Armada III TNI AL di Katapop.

“Beliau tidak lama, setelah meninjau sejumlah lokasi langsung menuju Yonmarhanlan XIV/Sorong untuk sholat Jumat. Selanjutnya panglima menuju ke Bandara DEO dan melaksanakan penerbangan menuju Jakarta,” katanya lagi.

Dia menyebutkan, TNI akan terus memperkuat kekuatan di wilayah Papua Barat, dari jumlah personil, alutsista hingga sarana dan prasarana lainya.

Selain sebagai upaya peningkatan ketahanan di wilayah NKRI, hal itu dilakukan untuk mendorong pembangunan yang dilaksanakan pemerintah.

_Sumber : Antara_

Indonesia Navy is raising third Marine division and their Headquarter will be in Sorong West Papua.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Air Forces decided to establishing Third Air Group at Biak

*Panglima TNI : Koopsau III Bermarkas di Biak*

02 Februari 2018





Komando Operasi Angkatan Udara III akan bermarkas di Biak, Papua (photo : TNI AU)

Biak (ANTARA News) - Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto mengemukakan bahwa pihaknya tengah mempersiapkan pembentukan Komando Operasi Angkatan Udara (Koopsau) III, yang akan bermarkas di Pulau Biak, Provinsi Papua.

"Saya melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Biak dalam rangka pelaksanaan program TNI yakni pembentukan Koopsau III di Pulau Biak," kata Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto dalam keterangan pers di Biak, Kamis.

Ia mengakui untuk mewujudkan pembentukan Koopsau III maka Mabes TNI harus menyiapkan berbagai sarana prasarana, utamanya markas komando serta fasilitas penunjang lainnya.

Panglima TNI berharap rencana pembentukan Koopsau III dapat terealiasi secepatnya sehingga akan menambah kekuatan TNI dalam mengawal dan menjaga kedaulatan wilayah Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia di Provinsi Papua dan Papua Barat.

"Saya minta doa dan dukungan dari masyarakat Biak sehingga program pengembangan Koopsau III dapat terealisasi dalam waktu dekat," ujarnya.

Sejauh ini, TNI AU memiliki dua komando operasi yakni Koops AU I mencakup wilayah Indonesia bagian barat yang meliputi seluruh Sumatra, Kalimantan Barat, sebagian Kalimantan Tengah, Jawa Barat, Banten, Jakarta dan sebagian Jawa Tengah. 

Koops AU I bermarkas di Halim Perdanakusumah Jakarta.

Sedangkan Koops II mencakup wilayah Indonesia bagian timur yang meliputi seluruh Sulawesi, Kalimantan Timur, sebagian Kalimantan Tengah, Kalimantan Selatan, Jawa Timur, Bali, Nusa Tenggara, Maluku, sebagian Jawa Tengah dan Papua. 

Koopsau II bermarkas di Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan.

Komando ini mempunyai tugas yaitu pembinaan kemampuan dan kesiapsiagaan operasional satuan-satuan TNI AU dalam jajarannya, dan melaksanakan operasi-operasi udara dalam rangka penegakan kedaulatan negara di udara, mendukung penegakan kedaulatan negara di darat dan di laut.

Selain mengunjungi Biak, Panglima TNI bersama rombongan KSAU Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna, KSAD Jenderal TNI Mulyono, Wakasal dan pati Mabes TNI akan mengunjungi Sorong, Papua Barat.

"Untuk Sorong saya akan melihat juga persiapan untuk pembentukan Pasmar III, ya semua ini masih dalam penjajakan Mabes TNI," ujarnya.

Saat tiba di pangkalan udara STAB Manuhua Biak, rombongan Panglima TNI disambut dengan prosesi adat Mansorandak (injak piring adat) dipimpin tokoh adat Mika Ronsumbre dan Marthinus Randokir.

Ikut menjemput rombongan Panglima TNI, diantaranya Pangdam XVII/Cenderawasih Mayjen TNI George E. Supit, Kapolda Papua Irjen Pol Boy Rafli Amar, Danrem 173/PVB Kolonel Inf Bachman, Guskamla Armatim, Danrem 173/PVB, Pangkosek Hanudnas IV, Danlanud Kolonel Pnb Fajar Adriyanto, Kapolres AKBP Rachmad Amsori SiK, Dandim 1708 Letkol Inf DC Somoukil serta Asisten 1 Sekda Biak Frits G Senandi. 
(Antara)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Yontaifib





Construction progress of LST AT-7 at DRU Shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*MENHAN KORSEL TINJAU PT PAL*
2 FEBRUARY 2018 DIANEKO_LC 3 COMMENTS
Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Republik Korea Selatan (Korsel) Song Young-moo tiba di PT PAL Indonesia (Persero), Selasa Siang (30/01). Jajaran Direksi dan Manajemen PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) menyambut di gedung PIP PT PAL Indonesia (Persero).

Menhan Korsel yang didampingi Kepala Pusat Penelitian Pengembangan Ilmu Pengetahuan dan Teknologi Pertahanan Kementerian Pertahanan (Kapuslitbang Iptekhan Kemhan) Republik Indonesia Marsekal Pertama TNI Bambang Wijanarko meninjau perkembangan Kerjasama Pertahanan Indoensia dengan Korea Selatan.

PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) mendapat tugas untuk menguasai teknologi kelautan pada proses pembangunan kemandirian industri maritim. Melalui kerjasama pembelian 3 Kapal Selam oleh kementerian Pertahanan RI kepada Korea Selatan yakni Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME). Serta Undang-Undang 16 Tahun 2012 yang mensyaratkan adanya Alih Teknologi, ratusan Insan PAL Indonesia dikirim untuk penguasaan Alih teknologi pembangunan kapal selam. 208 Putra-Putri Pilihan Bangsa dikirim untuk pencapaian perkembangan teknologi kelautan yang handal dan berkualitas.

Direktur Utama Budiman Saleh menuturkan Kunjungan Menhan Korsel ini merupakan progres yang membanggakan dari Insan PAL Indonesia setelah dikirim ke Korsel. “Capaian untuk progres kapal selam ke-3 mendekati pengetesan akhir sebelum diserahterimakan, sekitar 80% progress pembuatan” tuturnya.

Penguasaan teknologi kapal selam ini membuktikan capaian Industri kemaritiman di Dalam negeri mulai berbenah. Memenuhi kebutuhan program pemerintah dalam emnjadikan Indoensia sebagai Poros maritim Dunia.

Inovasi dan pencapaian teknologi kelautan menjadi fokus Insan PAL Indoensia dalam memandirikan Industri maritim Indonesia. Setelah capaian prestasi memenuhi pasar luar negeri utnuk Kapal perang diserahterimakan pada tahun lalu, sebelumnya Insan PAL Indoensia telah menyerahkan Kapal Niaga.

_Photo : Menhan KORSEL Tinjau PAL INDONESIA untuk Kemandirian Industri Maritim. (PT PAL)_

_Sumber : Pen PT PAL_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

ASEAN BEAT




A picture of one of the two Indonesia-built ships handed over to the Philippines.
Image Credit: Wikimedia Commons/Philippine Navy Public Information Office
*What’s Next for Indonesia’s Shipbuilding Ambitions in 2018?*
Though new targets offer promise, achieving them will require addressing old challenges.





By Prashanth Parameswaran
January 25, 2018


Earlier this week, the head of Indonesia’s state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL Budiman Saleh charted out some ambitious goals for the firm for 2018, which were widely publicized in local media outlets. Though his comments reflect Indonesia’s stated desire to advance the country’s shipbuilding ambitions over the next few years, they also belie the significant challenges that need to be addressed if these ambitions are to be realized.

As I have noted previously, Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has signaled early on since taking office in November 2014 his desire to boost the country’s domestic shipbuilding industry as part of a broader effort to strengthen the country’s maritime capabilities as well as to revolutionize its domestic defense industry (See: “An Indonesian Defense Revolution Under Jokowi?”).

PT PAL has been a major part of this effort, which includes not just servicing the Indonesian military but also targeting export opportunities in Southeast Asia and beyond. But, as I have noted previously, despite some initial successes, PT PAL has faced a range of problems that are tied to broader challenges for Indonesia’s shipbuilding industry, from a comparatively low level of expertise and technology to corruption to low production capacity. Indeed, last year, PT PAL was rocked by bribery allegations linked to the sale of Strategic Sealift Vessels (SSVs) to the Philippines, which was a significant development as it constituted the inaugural export of locally-built warships (See: “Indonesia: A Shipbuilding ‘Magnet’ from ASEAN to Africa?”).

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
On Monday, following consultations with Vice President Jusuf Kalla in Jakarta, Saleh said that PT PAL was hoping for a significant growth in revenue for 2018. He told state-run news agency Antara that after a “difficult time” in 2016, with revenues last year doubling to 1.2 trillion rupiah (around $96 million), he hoped that in 2018 revenue could be doubled once again to 2.4 trillion rupiah.

Part of this revenue for PT PAL, Saleh said, will be from work done for the Indonesian military. In 2018, that is expected to include the *construction for the Indonesian Navy of a submarine, landing platform docks, and four additional KCR-60 guided missile fast attack craft following the three that it had already produced*, in addition to other routine repair and maintenance requests.

But Saleh also pointed out that a big part of this projected increase in revenue could be exports. As he has been saying for the past few months, Saleh said that given that Indonesia has already had some success with deliveries to Southeast Asian states such as the Philippines and Malaysia, in 2018 it would look to other emerging markets, including African countries such as Senegal, Congo, Burkina Faso, and Guinea Bissau.

Though he was not specific in terms of numbers of new vessels that could be in the pipeline, his comments that were reported in local media outlets suggested that at least seven would be set for 2018 – four domestic, three for export to Malaysia and Thailand, along with an unspecified number to African countries. He also said that the value of new contracts being targeted for 2018 was around 4 trillion rupiah, which, when added to the carry over contracts from 2017 of 3 trillion rupiah, would add up to around 7 trillion rupiah.

Though these targets sound promising and would constitute gains for Indonesia’s shipbuilding ambitions in 2018, the key question is whether or not they can be achieved. Indonesian officials, including Kalla and Saleh, have spoken about the significant challenges the country faces as well as a whole series of steps that would be needed to realize its true potential, including investing in skilled manpower, lowering prices, and improving quality and delivery times. As we hear more about new prospects in this realm, it is important to remember these old issues that continue to remain.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Aviation Bell 412EP helicopters with M134D Minigun door guns.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nike

*Minister Gajdoš meets with Indonesian Ambassador A. Adiwoso*




Minister of Defence of the Slovak Republic Peter Gajdoš today met with the Ambassador of the Republic of Indonesia to Slovakia, Her Excellency Ms Adiyatwidi Adiwoso. This has been her first visit to the SVK MOD since taking up her Diplomatic Service appointment in Slovakia. Their discussions centred on the SVK-IDN relationship and common defence and armaments industry cooperation.

Looking forward to developing stronger ties, Head of the SVK MOD said: _“Defence industry cooperation with Indonesia has been grounded in a longstanding tradition. A cooperation agreement would definitely contribute to further enhancing our mutual relations.”_ In this regard, he filled in Ambassador Adiwoso on the potential options for the IDN military to use Lešť Training Area and CBRN Training and Testing Centre Zemianske Kostoľany, and the courses at the SVK Armed Forces Academy in Liptovský Mikuláš for training and education purposes.

Minister Gajdoš briefed Ambassador Adiwoso on the strategic documents adopted by the MOD thus far and the 2018 MOD priorities. He further reflected on the significance of Slovakiaʼs EuroArtillery project within the EUʼs PESCO initiative, as well as informing the Ambassador of Slovakiaʼs ongoing Chairmanship of the OSCE Forum for Security Co-operation (FSC).
https://www.mod.gov.sk/41204-en/minister-gajdos-rokoval-s-velvyslankynou-indonezie-a-adiwosovou/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Aviation new AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopter. Click for more pics.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

"Ride of the Valkyries" - Indonesian Army Aviation.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Billah

striver44 said:


>


is any other kcr project using marlin canon again ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*BSSN to team up with Australia to deal with cyber attacks*
Kamis, 1 Februari 2018 05:08 WIB - 4 Views

Reporter: antara





Logo LKBN ANTARA (ANTARA)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The State Code and Cyber Agency (BSSN) said it will team up with Australian counterpart in creating standard of handling cyber attacks. 

"Yesterday we organized a workshop with friends from Australia and we will cooperate technically at least in incident handling, in creating the standard," BSSN spokesman Anton Setiawan told ANTARA News Agency on the sidelines of Indonesia-Australia Digital Forum 2018 here on Wednesday. 

BSSN and the Ministry of Communications and Informatics and the Coordinating Ministry of Law, Security and Political Affairs, exchanged experience for capacity building with Australia, Anton said. 

BSSN, which was established only a month ago, learned from the sharing of experience in the application of national cyber security policy. 

"We only need to carry on with more centralized as those from Australia was counterpart, also a national agency of Australia," Anton said.

He said a number of similar agencies from other countries have expressed interest in cooperation with BSSN and follow up steps have been take with some of them. 

In addition to cyber security, Indonesia-Australia Digital Forum 2018 also discussed creative industry, digital health, fin-tech and start-up as well as smart government. 

The Australia-Indonesia Digital Forum was a joint initiative of President Joko Widodo and Australian Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull at a meeting in Sydney in 2017 discussing promotion of cooperation in sciences, technology and innovation. 

The 31 January-1 February 2018 activity is a forum of exchange of ideas in digital sector to catch potential trade and development backed up by technology. 

(AS/b003/B003) 
(T.SYS/B/H-ASG/B003) 
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/114468/bssn-to-team-up-with-australia-to-deal-with-cyber-attacks


----------



## mandala

Blast from the past --- Periscope locked view from the undetected Indonesian Navy Whiskey Class submarine RI Alugoro looking at the Royal Navy HMS Victorious aircraft carrier with her support ships while passing the Lombok Strait on September 28th 1964. HMS Victorious only noticed RI Alugoro after it surfaced in front ahead of the HMS Victorious and send a morse code "Bon Voyage". Unknown also to HMS Victorious are 3 more Indonesian Navy Whiskey Class submarines lurking around working alongside with RI Alugoro.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Blast from the past 

Indonesian Air Force main fleets from time to time






A4 Skyhawk, Indonesia acquire 32 samples from Israel and became the mainstay of air Forces througout late 80 to early 2000 decade. 





Lockheed T33 A, bird. This Indonesian variants is special because dedicated towards ground attack roles, and modification being done by incorporating Sovyet made cannon and rack bombs by Indonesian technician. The armaments is salvaged from ex Indonesian aircraft made in Sovyet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

Billah said:


> is any other kcr project using marlin canon again ?


Plans are to equip all pc40 class (not kcr) with merlin.....but Im sure its going to take time (a long time)


----------



## Nike

Early morning assault by Indonesian Marines corps in Sangatta Kalimantan, brigade sized level live training involving two infantry Battalion marines and one cavalry tank regiment of marines corps. Being supported by several artillery batterai and sizeable MLRS units. Several LPD and LST, along with several corvettes and frigates involved in this training. 








madokafc said:


> Early morning assault by Indonesian Marines corps in Sangatta Kalimantan, brigade sized level live training involving two infantry Battalion marines and one cavalry tank regiment of marines corps. Being supported by several artillery batterai and sizeable MLRS units. Several LPD and LST, along with several corvettes and frigates involved in this training.



@Aung Zaya you need to see This vid

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

RIP

*Airmin TNI AU Tutup Usia, Warganet Berduka*
*Airmin TNI AU Tutup Usia, Warganet Berduka*
 Komentar




Kolonel Sus Lisa Margaretha Tarigan (Foto:Twitter @_TNIAU)
Ucapan belasungkawa terus mengalir dari warganet untuk kematian salah satu admin atau pengelola media sosial TNI AU, Kolonel Sus Lisa Margaretha Tarigan (49). Admin yang memiliki julukan "Airmin" itu tutup usia pagi ini, Jumat (2/2).
"Iya (meninggal) tadi pagi," kata Marsma Jemi Trisonajaya yang menjabat sebagai Kepala Dinas Penerangan TNI Angkatan Udara kepada kumparan (kumparan.com), Jumat (2/2).
Warganet mengetahui kematian Kolonel Lisa setelah berita kematiannya diunggah di Twitter resmi TNI AU hari ini.
"Kadispenau beserta jajaran mengucapkan belasungkawa yang sedalam-dalamnya atas meninggalnya Kol Sus Drs Lisa Margaretha Tarigan M.Si, beliau adalah salah satu perwira pengelola Twitter TNI AU dan medsos Puspen TNI, semoga beliau ditempatkan di tempat yang terbaik di sisi-Nya," tulis akun Twitter resmi TNI AU, Jumat (2/2).

Read more at https://kumparan.com/nesia-qurrota-...tup-usia-warganet-berduka#O63OjjUhwOattxXM.99

https://m.kumparan.com/@kumparannews/airmin-tni-au-tutup-usia-warganet-berduka


----------



## striver44

Very very interesting triple gun and tv antennae in the back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

*SINGAPORE: Harris eyes Asian F-16 market for EW sales*

05 February, 2018
SOURCE: FlightGlobal.com
BY: Greg Waldron
Singapore
Harris Corporation is promoting its electronic warfare (EW) systems to the region’s air forces, with a particularly focus on the Lockheed Martin F-16 fleet.

The company sees three main areas of EW focus among the region’s countries: mission success in contested domains, marine awareness in congested seas, and battlefield communications.

A key element of the company’s offering is its AIDEWS (Advanced Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare Suite). Based on the company’s ALQ-211, the system can be mounted internally in new-build F-16s, or housed in a pod for legacy aircraft.

Andy Dunn, business development for electronic warfare at Harris, says that rising geopolitical tensions have spurred greater regional interest in EW.

*Specific opportunities Harris is eyeing include all new F-16 deals, as well as upgrades. Indonesia, in particular, is considering the acquisition of additional fighter aircraft.
*
Read more: https://www.flightglobal.com/news/a...is-eyes-asian-f-16-market-for-ew-sale-445497/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIM.Inc

* DislitbangAD Kembangkan Kendaraan Taktis PJD Motoris *

05 Februari 2018





Kendaraan taktis PJD Motoris (all photos : Angkasa Review)

*Potensial Dikembangkan, Ranpur PJD Motoris Kreasi Dislitbangad*

ANGKASAREVIEW.COM – Dinas Penelitian dan Pengembangan Angkatan Darat (Dislitbangad) banyak melahirkan ide, inovasi, dan produk kreasi guna mendukung kemajuan TNI AD. Dari sejumlah produk yang dihasilkan, salah satu yang terbaru adalah prototipe Kendaraan Pertempuran Jarak Dekat (PJD) Motoris.

Ranpur PJD Motoris dibuat oleh Laboratorium Dislitbangad yang berada di Batujajar, Kabupaten Bandung. Programnya masuk dalam Litbanghan TA 2017. Proses pengerjaan dimulai dengan studi literatur, rancang bangun, pembuatan, hingga uji coba.

Namanya produk kreasi, Dislitbangad mencoba memadu-padankan bahan-bahan material yang ada untuk mewujudkan prototipe Ranpur PJD Motoris. Untuk sasis kendaraan, Dislitbangad memanfaatkan sasis jip Land Rover. Sementara untuk dapur pacu digunakan mesin Toyota 13B 3.400cc.






Guna meraih embel-embel sebagai kendaraan tempur (ranpur), kendaraan ini pun dilengkapi dengan persenjataan. Tanpa senjata, kendaraan ini lebih pas masuk kategori kendaraan taktis (rantis).

Maka dari itu, satu senapan mesin otomatis kaliber 7,62mm pun disematkan pada kendaraan roda empat ini. Dudukan untuk senepan mesin tersebut diletakkan di atas kabin depan kendaraan. Sementara untuk operator senjata cukup berdiri di kabin terbuka bagian belakang atau diberi tambahan tempat duduk.

Di kabin belakang, juga disediakan ruang untuk mengangkut dua sepeda motor trail jenis KLX 250cc. Dislitbangad menambahkan alat penjepit bagi roda motor trail sehingga memudahkan sekaligus menguatkan penempatannya.






Tidak ketinggalan, sliding atau papan untuk proses naik-turun sepeda motor juga dibuat. Operator tinggal menarik dan mendorong papan sliding ini saat akan digunakan. Sementara di bagian sisi samping kiri-kanan bodi, tersedia bilah pijakan bari personel yang akan turut melaksanakan misi. Kendaraan dapat dimuati 12 personel berikut membawa dua sepeda motor.

Kepala Laboratorium Dislitbangad Kolonel Cpl Simon P. Kamlasi menjelaskan, Ranpur PJD motoris dibuat sebagai salah satu inovasi/kreasi dari Dislitbangad. “Diharapkan, nantinya kendaraan ini dapat digunakan oleh satuan operasional guna mendukung tugas-tugas TNI,” ujarnya kepada Angkasa Review awal Januari lalu.

(Angkasa Review)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*IMPS - MARITIME SECURITY*
*ADECS 2018: ‘No naval arms race’ in Southeast Asia*
2nd February 2018 - 01:02 GMT | byGordon Arthur in Singapore

RSS
It is ‘very hard to fit' the Southeast Asian region into the definition of an arms race, according to discussions at the maritime security section of the ADECS 2018 conference in Singapore on 30-31 January.

Wu Shang-Su, research fellow of the Institute of Defence and Strategic Studies at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies (RSIS) in Singapore, described Southeast Asia as a geographically diverse region in which a military confrontation is unlikely.

Instead, what we are witnessing is merely a modernisation of naval fleets within ASEAN. Wu described it as a ‘multidirectional expansion in quantity and quality’. 

This modernisation of better-balanced navies is also heavily contingent on economic growth.

Wu told the audience that navies are taking a balanced-fleet approach that offers ‘flexibility between peacetime and wartime functions, but more for the former’.

The RSIS representative noted that one of the biggest changes in regional fleets is the addition of submarines. In 1991, when the Cold War ended, there were just two in ASEAN; now there are 14.

Nevertheless, submarines come with a high price tag and high operational and maintenance risks. Most countries have one, possibly two, submarine facilities, so it would be relatively easy to attack these to paralyse a nation’s underwater fleet.

Landing platform docks (LPD) have also been acquired, although these are designed more for humanitarian assistance/disaster relief and transportation missions than true amphibious operations. There are 12 currently in service in ASEAN navies. Interestingly, shipbuilders in Indonesia and Singapore have been able to build them for domestic use and export.

Meanwhile, major surface combatants have risen from 45 in 1991 to 99 in 2017, indicating that this remains a major aspiration for navies. However, heavily armed frigates are not so common within the region with no in-service class possessing more than six hulls. Furthermore, such warships have a low margin for damage or loss in wartime.

Wu concluded that regional navies are employing a hybrid strategy that may incorporate elements of sea control, sea denial and post-modern navies. This is because no single strategy is suitable for Southeast Asia.

Consequently, some countries are putting more emphasis on nonconventional threats (e.g. anti-piracy, disaster relief, law enforcement), which may see them buying lighter-armed OPVs, for instance. Most navies have a very limited capacity to escalate a conflict because of their limited combatant numbers, plus they could quickly run out of imported munitions.

Additionally, further development of navies is contingent on funds. Wu therefore foresees that ‘the status quo of diverse capabilities will continue’ for navies within the region.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/imps-news/adecs-2018-no-naval-arms-race-southeast-asia/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

]
wow.it's impressed me. : tup: having various type of LPD and LST is one of the biggest advantage of this exercise. and it's also the one Myanmar navy lacking. hope we can partner with someone to build LPD or LST in near future.



madokafc said:


> Early morning assault by Indonesian Marines corps in Sangatta Kalimantan, brigade sized level live training involving two infantry Battalion marines and one cavalry tank regiment of marines corps. Being supported by several artillery batterai and sizeable MLRS units. Several LPD and LST, along with several corvettes and frigates involved in this training.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Aung Zaya you need to see This vid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pindad's Komodo & IAG's Jaws
_Kendaraan taktis (rantis) jenis armored personel carriers atau APC keluaran IAG tipe Jaws bersanding dengan rantis kebanggaan produksi dalam negeri, Komodo buatan Pindad. Kedua rantis ini merupakan pendukung andalan setiap pelaksanaan tugas Satuan Wanteror Pasukan Gegana._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faries

pr1v4t33r said:


> Pindad's Komodo & IAG's Jaws
> _Kendaraan taktis (rantis) jenis armored personel carriers atau APC keluaran IAG tipe Jaws bersanding dengan rantis kebanggaan produksi dalam negeri, Komodo buatan Pindad. Kedua rantis ini merupakan pendukung andalan setiap pelaksanaan tugas Satuan Wanteror Pasukan Gegana._


Beautiful partner for Pindad's Komodo with black paint.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

An Indo-Pacific construct with ‘Indonesian characteristics’

Last month, at the ASEAN summit in India, Indonesian President Joko ‘Jokowi’ Widodo laid out Indonesia’s vision for a ‘stable, peaceful and prosperous’ Indo-Pacific. He said that Indonesia wants an ‘Indo-Pacific regional architecture’ based on the principles of openness, transparency and inclusion, and built through a ‘habit of dialogue’ and ‘respect for international law’ using a ‘building block’ approach. With ASEAN and India as ‘the backbone’ of maritime cooperation, ASEAN-led mechanisms such as the East Asia Summit (EAS) and the Treaty of Amity and Cooperation (TAC) could be coupled with the Indian Ocean Rim Association (IORA) to ‘bridge and integrate’ the Indian and Pacific oceans.






Jokowi’s speech closely echoed Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi’s annual foreign policy speech in early January. She provided a little more detail on Indonesia’s Indo-Pacific vision. Noting the importance of the IORA, ASEAN–India and EAS frameworks, Marsudi conceptualised the Indo-Pacific regional architecture as something resembling ASEAN’s ‘ecosystem of peace, stability, and prosperity’ in Southeast Asia.

She said that Indonesia seeks to work with other regional countries to develop an ‘Indo-Pacific cooperation umbrella’ aimed at supporting confidence-building measures and enhancing a habit of dialogue.

The ‘building blocks’ would include:


bilateral and plurilateral cooperation among regional countries
the strengthening of IORA to create new growth centres in the Indian Ocean
the creation of linkages between these two components through ASEAN-led mechanisms.
While these ideas are yet to be turned into practical policies, it’s significant that Indonesia has now publicly proposed its own Indo-Pacific vision, especially since the foreign ministry’s 2015–2019 strategic planning document mentions the Indo-Pacific only once. Perhaps Jakarta now feels compelled to respond to the US adoption of the Indo-Pacific concept and the prominence given to it during President Donald Trump’s Asia trip in November last year.

To some extent, Marsudi’s Indo-Pacific doesn’t depart fundamentally from the ‘Indo-Pacific treaty’ proposed by her predecessor, Marty Natalegawa, in 2013. While Natalegawa’s idea was based on what he called a ‘dynamic equilibrium’, it also involved extending ASEAN-led mechanisms and instruments to include the Indo-Pacific. His treaty idea, after all, was modelled on ASEAN’s TAC.

Taken together, these ideas suggest the arrival of a distinctly Indonesian conception of the Indo-Pacific—‘an Indo-Pacific with Indonesian characteristics’, if you will—based on three tenets.

First, Indonesia doesn’t challenge other ideas of the Indo-Pacific, such as the ‘free and open Indo-Pacific’ preferred by Japan and the US. Nor does it oppose existing bilateral or ‘minilateral’ Indo-Pacific arrangements, such as the quadrilateral security dialogue involving the US, Japan, India and Australia.

But the inclusionary principle also means that Indonesia doesn’t want a mechanism that targets or excludes certain countries (such as China). In fact, the ‘umbrella’ and ‘building blocks’ metaphors suggest that Jakarta believes that other Indo-Pacific constructs and mechanisms could co-exist with its own preference for multilateral institution building, particularly through ASEAN-led mechanisms and IORA.

Second, Indonesia seeks to promote the ‘ASEAN way’ (including the ‘habit of dialogue’) in the Indo-Pacific through ASEAN-led mechanisms. For Jakarta, any Indo-Pacific regional architecture can’t and shouldn’t undermine ASEAN’s centrality in regional affairs.

Indonesia’s preference is a function of its independent foreign policy and the paramount importance it places on ASEAN. Above all, Jakarta values its strategic autonomy and ‘pragmatic equidistance’ from the major powers. Its push for ASEAN-led mechanisms reflects its concern that great-power politics in the Indo-Pacific could undermine ASEAN’s centrality.

Third, Indonesia continues to rely on existing multilateral forums rather than on bilateral or minilateral ones for the greater Indo-Pacific. We can see this in its promotion of IORA (alongside ASEAN-led mechanisms) as the Indian Ocean grows in importance.

Indonesia’s multilateral zeal stems partly from its historical success with ASEAN and UN institutions and partly from its faith in the ability of multilateralism’s ‘multiplier effect’ to compensate for its lack of strategic resources. The foreign ministry’s budget hasn’t increased much over the past two decades (it averaged US$305 million between 1999 and 2014), and most of the defence budget (roughly US$6–8 billion in recent years) goes to personnel. Indonesia’s economic resources are geared to generating domestic growth. Therefore, its regional and global profiles are best served and amplified through the multilateral forums that it has invested in over the years.

These three traits—co-existence with other Indo-Pacific concepts, ASEAN centrality and multilateral institution building—will continue to shape Indonesia’s approach to the Indo-Pacific. It remains to be seen whether new practical measures will emerge or whether Indonesia’s Indo-Pacific construct will be effective or embraced by the rest of the region.

_https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/indo-pacific-construct-indonesian-characteristics/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

*Boeing Sets Sights on Southeast Asia Growth*

Feb 5, 2018  Guy Norris * | * ShowNews





One of Indonesia’s first AH-64 Apache attack helicopters.

Boeing is looking to springboard off its strong position in Singapore to dramatically increase its presence in Southeast Asia, particularly in Indonesia and Vietnam where it sees expanding opportunities across its commercial, defense and services businesses.

Boeing is also building its defense business in the region. In December the manufacturer delivered the first three of eight AH-64 Apache helicopters. The supply of the attack helicopters is something of “a breakthrough,” says Boyce. “Because of previous history and sanctions from both the U.S. Administration and Congress, there have been limits on what the U.S. and Indonesia could do together on the defense front,” he says.

But relations have steadily improved since many trade relations were eased in the 1990s and, in December, this was underlined when links between the nations were described as “being one of the strongest” in the region by current U.S. Defense Secretary Jim Mattis during his first visit to Indonesia.

*“They could probably use more Apaches and we are also looking at the CH-47 Chinook – these things take time to develop,” says Boyce.
*
Full article: http://aviationweek.com/singapore-airshow-2018/boeing-sets-sights-southeast-asia-growth

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Singapore Airshow 2018: Indonesia appoints national carrier subsidiary to study air force’s aerial tanker requirement*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Defence Weekly
05 February 2018
*Key Points*

Indonesia has appointed a subsidiary of its national airline to lead a study into the air force’s aerial tanker requirements
Country is studying the Airbus A330 MRTT and the Boeing KC-46A Pegasus for this capability
The Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Udara TNI-AU) has appointed GMF AeroAsia to lead a study into expanding the service’s aerial refuelling capabilities, an Indonesian official attending Singapore Airshow 2018 has confirmed with _Jane’s_ .

GMF AeroAsia is a Jakarta-based subsidiary of national carrier Garuda Indonesia, and specialises in aircraft maintenance, repair, and overhaul (MRO) services.

_Jane’s_ first reported in January 2018 that the TNI-AU has begun a preliminary study to compare the A330 multirole tanker-transport (MRTT) from Airbus, and the KC-46A Pegasus from Boeing.
http://www.janes.com/article/77621/...o-study-air-force-s-aerial-tanker-requirement

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

http://en.prothomalo.com/corporate/news/170630/Italy’s-defence-group-Leonardo-to-open-business-in

*Italy’s defence group Leonardo to open business in Bangladesh*
AFP . Singapore | Update: 18:04, Feb 05, 2018

0 Like

Italian defence group Leonardo aims to sell around 8.4 billion euros ($10.49 billion) of products in Asia over the next five years as part of a business plan designed to boost exports, a senior executive said.

*“We are going to expand very quickly, opening new offices and facilities in Indonesia, Thailand, Australia and Bangladesh,” he told Reuters.*

The state-backed conglomerate last week promised double-digit profit growth in its first business plan under chief executive Alessandro Profumo but disappointed investors on shorter term prospects, three months after a profit warning clubbed shares.
*
As part of the plan, Leonardo expects to sell 70 billion euros of products like helicopters and weapons systems over the next five years, a growth of around 6 per cent a year, with 60 per cent of sales to export markets.*

Asia is forecast to account for 20 per cent of export sales during that period, chief commercial officer Lorenzo Mariani said in a phone interview ahead of the start of the Singapore Airshow on Tuesday.

Profumo, a veteran banker, was picked to steer Leonardo on an aggressive expansion drive as part of a broader and longer term strategy targeting higher growth than in the past.

As the group shifts its focus towards foreign markets, Leonardo is due to almost double the number of international marketing offices and open logistics hubs offering customer support to its clients, particularly in key markets such as the Middle East and Asia.

Leonardo on Monday announced plans to set up a new helicopter maintenance centre in Japan to service the fleet of more than 120 of its rotorcraft operating in the Asian nation.

*The Italian company makes civil and military helicopters, as well as aeronautics and weapons systems and the Eurofighter Typhoon fighter jet in partnership with Airbus SE and BAE Systems PLC.*

Mariani said Leonardo was in talks with Thailand about selling electronics and helicopters to its military. In Australia it is participating in several naval and land sales campaigns alongside partners, he said.

*Leonardo is also seeking to boost sales of maritime security equipment, such as coastal radar and the ATR72MP patrol and electronic surveillance aircraft, in Southeast Asia.*

“The areas around Singapore have similar issues related to security as the Mediterranean - for example, protection of commercial activities, coastal security, anti-piracy,” Mariani said. “These are all threats where we can bring a very wide spectrum of solutions.”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

*Russia, Indonesia to agree delivery contract for Su-35 fighter jets*

Military & Defense
February 06, 18:11UTC+3

*It was reported earlier that Jakarta wanted to buy 10 Su-35 multirole fighters*






© Marina Lystseva/TASS

SINGAPORE, February 6. /TASS/. Russia and Indonesia will shortly agree technical details of a contract for the delivery of Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets to Jakarta, Deputy Director of Russia’s Federal Service for Military and Technical Cooperation Mikhail Petukhov told TASS on Tuesday.

"Indonesia continues to be one of Russia’s basic partners in the Asia-Pacific Region. The negotiations on the delivery of Su-35s to the Republic of Indonesia are continuing. Importantly, the sides are willing to successfully complete the negotiations. I hope that the experts from both sides will shortly agree separate technical aspects. At the same time, I would like to note that all the requirements of the Indonesian legislation have been taken into account and will be adhered to by the Russian side," he said.

The defense official is heading the Russian delegation at the Singapore Airshow 2018 that will be held on February 6-11.

A source in Russia’s system of military and technical cooperation told TASS in late January that the Russian side had gone to Indonesia to discuss the terms of a contract for the delivery of Su-35 planes but no agreement was signed following the results of the talks.

It was reported earlier that Jakarta wanted to buy 10 Su-35 multirole fighters to replace outdated US F-5 Tiger aircraft that had been in operation in the Indonesian army since 1980. Later, Russia’s hi-tech corporation Rostec reported that Indonesia had received a commercial offer for 11 Su-35 planes.

http://tass.com/defense/988697

Indonesian Army Aviation new AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopter maneuvering test.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UMNOPutra

mandala said:


> *Russia, Indonesia to agree delivery contract for Su-35 fighter jets*
> 
> Military & Defense
> February 06, 18:11UTC+3
> 
> *It was reported earlier that Jakarta wanted to buy 10 Su-35 multirole fighters*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Marina Lystseva/TASS
> 
> SINGAPORE, February 6. /TASS/. Russia and Indonesia will shortly agree technical details of a contract for the delivery of Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets to Jakarta, Deputy Director of Russia’s Federal Service for Military and Technical Cooperation Mikhail Petukhov told TASS on Tuesday.
> 
> "Indonesia continues to be one of Russia’s basic partners in the Asia-Pacific Region. The negotiations on the delivery of Su-35s to the Republic of Indonesia are continuing. Importantly, the sides are willing to successfully complete the negotiations. I hope that the experts from both sides will shortly agree separate technical aspects. At the same time, I would like to note that all the requirements of the Indonesian legislation have been taken into account and will be adhered to by the Russian side," he said.
> 
> The defense official is heading the Russian delegation at the Singapore Airshow 2018 that will be held on February 6-11.
> 
> A source in Russia’s system of military and technical cooperation told TASS in late January that the Russian side had gone to Indonesia to discuss the terms of a contract for the delivery of Su-35 planes but no agreement was signed following the results of the talks.
> 
> It was reported earlier that Jakarta wanted to buy 10 Su-35 multirole fighters to replace outdated US F-5 Tiger aircraft that had been in operation in the Indonesian army since 1980. Later, Russia’s hi-tech corporation Rostec reported that Indonesia had received a commercial offer for 11 Su-35 planes.
> 
> http://tass.com/defense/988697
> 
> Indonesian Army Aviation new AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopter maneuvering test.



The longest Drama of SU-35 is still "No Ending" .......


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Pindad-made pistol Pindad MAG4 (credit to Widja2017)





Komodo Armament also designs their own pistol (before this they licensed Tanfoglio models) named P1-94

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

JUPITER AEROBATIC TEAM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Via google translate.

*Russia confirms its readiness to supply Indonesia with a new batch of BMP-3F*

Yesterday, 12:10

Russia is ready to supply Indonesia with another batch of infantry fighting vehicles BMP-3F, said Mikhail Petukhov, deputy head of the Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation (FSMTC) of Russia.

_"As for the delivery of an additional batch of BMP-3F, Russia, naturally, is interested in supplying additional batches of infantry fighting vehicles and is ready to supply at the request of our partners"_ - said Petukhov, while adding that Indonesia is still one of Russia's main partners in the Asia-Pacific region

The BMP-3F of Russian production is armed with the Marine Corps of Indonesia.

Russia and Indonesia are traditionally associated with military-technical cooperation.

Since 1992, Su-27 and Su-30MK2 fighters and airborne weapons to them have been delivered to Indonesia, Mi-17V-5, Mi-35P helicopters, BMP-3F infantry fighting vehicles, BTR-80 armored personnel carriers, Kalashnikov assault rifles, series. Russia provided loans to Indonesia for the acquisition of Russian arms.

Jakarta considered the possibility of purchasing from Russia diesel-electric submarines of Project 636, amphibious aircraft Be-200 in the fire-fighting version, anti-ship missiles "Yakhont", "Interfax-AVN"

https://topwar.ru/135418-rossiya-po...postavit-indonezii-novuyu-partiyu-bmp-3f.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

mandala said:


> Via google
> 
> Jakarta considered the possibility of purchasing from Russia diesel-electric submarines of Project 636, amphibious aircraft Be-200 in the fire-fighting version, anti-ship missiles "Yakhont", "Interfax-AVN"
> 
> https://topwar.ru/135418-rossiya-po...postavit-indonezii-novuyu-partiyu-bmp-3f.html


Another yakhont?? I thought they gave up on yakhont already


----------



## Nike

Apache maneuvering test


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

*Singapore Airshow 2018: Indonesia studies options for four AEW&C aircraft*

*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Defence Weekly
07 February 2018

*Key Points*

Indonesia has begun studying available options for the air force’s AEW&C requirements
The formal acquisition programme is expected to materialise in the 2020–2024 timeframe
The Indonesia Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU) is drawing up a schedule to retire its fleet of ageing Boeing 737-2X9 airframes, and has begun preliminary studies to acquire replacement aircraft for its airborne early warning and control (AEW&C) requirements.

However, unlike TNI-AU’s aerial fleet tanker requirement, no aircraft type has been specified in the preliminary studies, and senior members of the service are currently speaking to potential suppliers at the Singapore Airshow to learn more about options available, _Jane’s_ has learnt from TNI-AU sources present.

The service currently operates a fleet of three Boeing 737-2X9 surveillance aircraft that were commissioned in 1982. The airframes are currently deployed with the TNI-AU’s Skuadron Udara 5 (Air Squadron 5) at the Sultan Hasanuddin air base in Makassar in South Sulawesi, and bear the registration numbers AI-7301, AI-7302, and AI-7303.

The platform has a service ceiling of 50,000 ft and a range of 2,530 n miles. In the early 1990s, the aircraft were each upgraded with identification friend-or-foe (IFF) sensors, a Motorola AN/APS-135 side-looking airborne modular multimission radar (SLAMMR) and a Thomson-CSF Ocean Master radar with low-probability-of-intercept features.

Besides surveillance and intelligence gathering in-country, the airframes have also been deployed for exercises overseas. In 2012, a single 737-2X9 airframe was temporarily stationed at Darwin in northern Australia for Exercise ‘Albatross Ausindo 2012’. It operated alongside an Australian AP-3C for the duration of its deployment.

http://www.janes.com/article/77672/...nesia-studies-options-for-four-aew-c-aircraft

*Singapore Airshow 2018: Thailand enters ‘pre-contract’ negotiations for three MPA*

*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
07 February 2018

*Key Points*

Thailand and Indonesia are in advanced negotiations over the acquisition of three maritime patrol aircraft
Platforms will improve Thailand’s maritime surveillance capabilities in the Andaman Sea and the Gulf of Thailand
The Royal Thai Navy (RTN) and Indonesian state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) are now in ‘pre-contract’ negotiations over the procurement of three CN-235-220 aircraft in the maritime patrol configuration.

Speaking to _Jane’s_ at the 2018 iteration of the Singapore Airshow, PTDI’s Vice President of Sales, Ade Yuyu Wahyuna, said negotiations in this stage begun in late-January 2018, and a formal contract can be expected to materialise before the end of the year.

http://www.janes.com/article/77673/...nters-pre-contract-negotiations-for-three-mpa

*Singapore Airshow 2018: Nepal begins negotiations for second CN-235 with PT Dirgantara*

*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Defence Weekly
07 February 2018

The Nepalese government has begun negotiations with Indonesian state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara (PTDI) for another CN-235-220M multipurpose platform, an official from the company confirmed with _Jane’s_ at the 2018 iteration of the Singapore Airshow.

The aircraft is being acquired for the Nepalese Army (NA) Air Wing, and like the first airframe ordered in 2017, will probably be deployed primarily for troop and cargo transport, humanitarian supply missions, and medical evacuations, said Ade Yuyu Wahyuna, PTDI’s vice-president of sales.

PTDI secured a contract to supply the first CN-235-220M with Nepal in June 2017. The aircraft type, which is being produced under a long-standing licensing arrangement with Airbus, is currently under construction at the company’s facilities in Bandung.

http://www.janes.com/article/77674/...tiations-for-second-cn-235-with-pt-dirgantara

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961341015524290560

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961341015524290560


^^^
*Indonesia Shopping for Western Fighters*

Marhalim Abas Bradley Perrett
Feb 05, 2018





*Lockheed Martin is pitching its F-16V to Indonesia, emphasizing “numerous enhancements designed to keep the F-16 at the forefront of international security.”*

Indonesia is in talks with Western manufacturers about a possible fighter order and is considering the Eurofighter Typhoon and Lockheed Martin F-16V, according to two industry sources in the country.

The Saab Gripen and Dassault Rafale are also likely to be candidates, since the manufacturers of both of those fighters have offices in Jakarta. The number of fighters under consideration is not known, but some multiple of 16, the usual size of an Indonesian fighter squadron, is likely.

Talks began last year, says one industry source, who named the Typhoon as one candidate among several.

Budgetary pressures may force Indonesian withdrawal from the Korea Aerospace Industries KF-X fighter program, depriving KAI of the endorsement of a second operator. If Indonesia does not quit the KF-X entirely, it may take a smaller role.

The Indonesian Air Force likes the F-16, because it already operates that type, says another industry source. Both sources are closely connected to the military.

Meanwhile, Indonesia has taken delivery of the last two of 24 refurbished F-16C/Ds ordered in 2012. The Indonesian Air Force now has 23 of the aircraft, which it calls F-16IDs.

*Going forward, Lockheed Martin has proposed the F-16V version of its fighter with the Pratt & Whitney F100-PW-229 engine, says the second source. Since the Indonesian Air Force’s current 32 F-16s have similar engines in the F100-PW-200 series, Lockheed Martin’s propulsion proposal would reduce training and logistics costs.*

*Lockheed Martin says that current aircraft could be upgraded to the V standard with the installation of new radars and avionics.*

Missiles, bombs and targeting pods purchased for the current F-16 fleet would also be compatible on the newer variant, again reducing procurement costs, the company has told Indonesian officials. Some of the F-16A/Bs may not be operational.

The Indonesian air force is supposed to have 180 fighter jets in 2024 under a plan introduced in 2007 called Minimum Essential Force, but little progress has been made toward that target. It has 48 now and plans to order 11 more Sukhoi Su-35s.

The Su-35 has the advantage that the Indonesian armed forces, stung by a U.S. arms embargo two decades ago, insist on sourcing some fighters from non-Western suppliers. Western manufacturers kept marketing their fighters in Indonesia; they were looking to the next order.

They have had a presence in Indonesia since 2014.

http://m.aviationweek.com/singapore-airshow-2018/indonesia-shopping-western-fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

*Indonesian Navy Receives New Aircraft*
ShowNews
Marhalim Abas
Feb 06, 2018





*Indonesia signed a contract for 11 Airbus AS565 Mbe Panther anti-submarine helicopters in 2014.*


The Indonesian Navy has received two AirbusAS565 Mbe Panther anti-submarine helicopters and a single Beechcraft Super King Air 350i twin turboprop transporter.

The navy’s chief of staff, Adm. Ade Supandi, accepted delivery of the three aircraft at a ceremony at the Juanda naval air base in Surabaya, on Oct 13. Surabaya is located 786 km (488 mi.) east of the capital city of Jakarta.

Supandi said the navy will continue to modernize its air wing as planned. The Panther helicopters will enable the air wing to conduct anti-surface and submarine warfare.

Indonesia signed the contract for 11 Panthers in 2014. Under an agreement, Airbus will supply the helicopters to its industrial partner, Indonesian Aerospace, which will reassemble and outfit them at its facility in Bandung, acting as the design authority.

The Panthers are fitted with the L-3 Ocean Systems Helicopter Long-Range Active Sonar DS-100 dipping sonar and torpedo-launching system. The Panther is configured to carry the Raytheon Mk. 46 or Whitehead A.244/S lightweight torpedoes, though the Indonesian Navy has not confirmed the weapon it has selected.

The Beechcraft King Air turboprop will be operated as a VVIP transporter under the 600 Squadron, which operates from the naval base

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*PT PAL DAPAT PINJAMAN RP2,7 T DARI KOREA SELATAN*
7 FEBRUARY 2018 DIANEKO_LC 1 COMMENT




_Kapal Selam Changbogo Modul di Galangan PT PAL 20 Maret 2017 (Portal Komando)_

PT PAL Indonesia mendapatkan fasilitas kredit sebesar US$200 juta, atau setara dengan Rp2,7 triliun, dari Korea Selatan.

Direktur Utama PAL Indonesia Budiman Saleh mengatakan dana tersebut nantinya digunakan untuk membiayai belanja perusahaan dalam menyokong kegiatan produksi.

“Kami mendapatkan dana tersebut dari perusahaan asal Korea Selatan,” ujarnya di Jakarta, Rabu (7/2/2018).

Namun, tidak disebutkan identitas perusahaan tersebut.

Di luar fasilitas pembiayaan, perseroan sudah memiliki hubungan yang akrab dengan Negeri Ginseng. PAL Indonesia telah menjalin kerja sama dengan Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering dalam membangun kapal selam. Produksi kapal selam tersebut direncanakan rampung tahun ini.

Selain itu, perusahaan pelat merah ini pun telah menyepakati kerja sama dengan PT Asuransi Kredit Indonesia (Askrindo) dan PT Asuransi Jasa Indonesia (Jasindo) terkait fasilitas keuangan sebesar Rp1 triliun.

“Jadi total sekitar Rp3,7 triliun,” sebut Budi.

Dia melanjutkan pihaknya berniat melakukan restrukturisasi finansial, termasuk dalam hal utang dan belanja. Tujuannya, agar perusahaan bisa mendapatkan kemudahan dari perbankan serta fasilitas non perbankan.

_Sumber : Bisnis_

Kdx

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

18 units Indonesian Air Force' Hercules C-130 has completed upgrade process by Honeywell

Pabrikan avionik Amerika Serikat (AS), Honeywell Aerospace selesai melakukan upgrade kepada 18 unit pesawat pengangkut angkut militer C-130 Hercules yang dioperasikan TNI-AU, termasuk yang didapat dari hibah Australia. Upgrade yang diberikan oleh Honeywell termasuk komponen avionik kokpit, sistem traffic collision avoidance system (TCAS), embedded GPS/INS (EGI), dan radar cuaca. "Beberapa upgrade dilakukan di Australia sebelum dikirim ke Indonesia," kata Luven.






Dalam melakukan upgrade pesawat Hercules di Tanah Air, Honeywell menggandeng PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI). Beberapa penggantian komponen dilakukan di pabrik PTDI di Bandung, Jawa Barat.

_http://tekno.kompas.com/read/2018/0...baruan-pesawat-hercules-tni-au-oleh-honeywell_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Bugs

mandala said:


> *Singapore Airshow 2018: Indonesia studies options for four AEW&C aircraft*
> 
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Defence Weekly
> 07 February 2018
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> Indonesia has begun studying available options for the air force’s AEW&C requirements
> The formal acquisition programme is expected to materialise in the 2020–2024 timeframe
> The Indonesia Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU) is drawing up a schedule to retire its fleet of ageing Boeing 737-2X9 airframes, and has begun preliminary studies to acquire replacement aircraft for its airborne early warning and control (AEW&C) requirements.
> 
> However, unlike TNI-AU’s aerial fleet tanker requirement, no aircraft type has been specified in the preliminary studies, and senior members of the service are currently speaking to potential suppliers at the Singapore Airshow to learn more about options available, _Jane’s_ has learnt from TNI-AU sources present.
> 
> The service currently operates a fleet of three Boeing 737-2X9 surveillance aircraft that were commissioned in 1982. The airframes are currently deployed with the TNI-AU’s Skuadron Udara 5 (Air Squadron 5) at the Sultan Hasanuddin air base in Makassar in South Sulawesi, and bear the registration numbers AI-7301, AI-7302, and AI-7303.
> 
> The platform has a service ceiling of 50,000 ft and a range of 2,530 n miles. In the early 1990s, the aircraft were each upgraded with identification friend-or-foe (IFF) sensors, a Motorola AN/APS-135 side-looking airborne modular multimission radar (SLAMMR) and a Thomson-CSF Ocean Master radar with low-probability-of-intercept features.
> 
> Besides surveillance and intelligence gathering in-country, the airframes have also been deployed for exercises overseas. In 2012, a single 737-2X9 airframe was temporarily stationed at Darwin in northern Australia for Exercise ‘Albatross Ausindo 2012’. It operated alongside an Australian AP-3C for the duration of its deployment.
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/77672/...nesia-studies-options-for-four-aew-c-aircraft
> 
> *Singapore Airshow 2018: Thailand enters ‘pre-contract’ negotiations for three MPA*
> 
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
> 07 February 2018
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> Thailand and Indonesia are in advanced negotiations over the acquisition of three maritime patrol aircraft
> Platforms will improve Thailand’s maritime surveillance capabilities in the Andaman Sea and the Gulf of Thailand
> The Royal Thai Navy (RTN) and Indonesian state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) are now in ‘pre-contract’ negotiations over the procurement of three CN-235-220 aircraft in the maritime patrol configuration.
> 
> Speaking to _Jane’s_ at the 2018 iteration of the Singapore Airshow, PTDI’s Vice President of Sales, Ade Yuyu Wahyuna, said negotiations in this stage begun in late-January 2018, and a formal contract can be expected to materialise before the end of the year.
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/77673/...nters-pre-contract-negotiations-for-three-mpa
> 
> *Singapore Airshow 2018: Nepal begins negotiations for second CN-235 with PT Dirgantara*
> 
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Defence Weekly
> 07 February 2018
> 
> The Nepalese government has begun negotiations with Indonesian state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara (PTDI) for another CN-235-220M multipurpose platform, an official from the company confirmed with _Jane’s_ at the 2018 iteration of the Singapore Airshow.
> 
> The aircraft is being acquired for the Nepalese Army (NA) Air Wing, and like the first airframe ordered in 2017, will probably be deployed primarily for troop and cargo transport, humanitarian supply missions, and medical evacuations, said Ade Yuyu Wahyuna, PTDI’s vice-president of sales.
> 
> PTDI secured a contract to supply the first CN-235-220M with Nepal in June 2017. The aircraft type, which is being produced under a long-standing licensing arrangement with Airbus, is currently under construction at the company’s facilities in Bandung.
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/77674/...tiations-for-second-cn-235-with-pt-dirgantara


_
"....long-standing licensing arrangement with Airbus.."
_
CN-235 itu cuma under-license dari Airbus atau kita memang punya andil sejak awal desain pesawat ( joint-development ) ? Bingung. Soalnya udah 20 tahunan ini media asing selalu tulis kalo CN235 kita itu cuma under-license dari Airbus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Star Bugs said:


> _"....long-standing licensing arrangement with Airbus.."
> _
> CN-235 itu cuma under-license dari Airbus atau kita memang punya andil sejak awal desain pesawat ( joint-development ) ? Bingung. Soalnya udah 20 tahunan ini media asing selalu tulis kalo CN235 kita itu cuma under-license dari Airbus.




CN235 is the beginning of TOT, Casa Spain (Now Airbus) teached and trained our Aircraft Industry (was IPTN / now PTDI) to design and make an aircraft, it looks like joint development. 

C-295i is an under license from Airbus.


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*SEKJEN KEMHAN KUNJUNGAN PT KARYA TUGAS ANDA DI PASURUAN, TINJAU PEMBUATAN RANSUS PESANAN PASKHAS TNI AU*
7 FEBRUARY 2018 DIANEKO_LC 4 COMMENTS
Sekretaris Jenderal Kementerian Pertahanan (Sekjen Kemhan) Mardya TNI Hadiyan Sumintaatmadja melakukan kunjungan kerja ke PT Karya Tugas Anda, Rabu (7/2) di di Sukorejo, Pasuruan, Jawa Timur.

Kunjungan Sekjen Kemhan yang didampingi sejumlah pejabat Kemhan ke perusahaan karoseri ini dalam rangka meninjau pembuatan Kendaraan Khusus (Ransus) dan Kendaraan Kawal pesanan Pasukan Khas (Paskhas) TNI AU.

_Photo : Sekjen Kemhan Kunjungan PT Karya Tugas Anda di Pasuruan, Tinjau Pembuatan Ransus Pesanan Paskhas TNI AU (Kemhan)_

_Sumber : Pen Kemhan_


Apc turangga

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Star Bugs said:


> _"....long-standing licensing arrangement with Airbus.."
> _
> CN-235 itu cuma under-license dari Airbus atau kita memang punya andil sejak awal desain pesawat ( joint-development ) ? Bingung. Soalnya udah 20 tahunan ini media asing selalu tulis kalo CN235 kita itu cuma under-license dari Airbus.


The CN-235 is a joint developnent between CASA & IPTN.

"The *CASA/IPTN CN-235* is a medium-range twin-engined transport aircraft that was jointly developed by Construcciones Aeronáuticas SA (CASA) of Spain and Indonesian manufacturer IPTN, as a regional airliner and military transport.

The project was a joint venture between Construcciones Aeronáuticas SA (CASA) and Indonesian Aerospace (_PT. Dirgantara Indonesia_), formerly known as IPTN, which formed Airtech International to manage the programme. The partnership applied only to the Series 10 and Series 100/110, with later versions being developed independently."

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/CASA/IPTN_CN-235

The C-295 is the aircraft that is under-licensed from Airbus.


----------



## mengkom

madokafc said:


> FROM INDONESIA
> *SEKJEN KEMHAN KUNJUNGAN PT KARYA TUGAS ANDA DI PASURUAN, TINJAU PEMBUATAN RANSUS PESANAN PASKHAS TNI AU*
> 7 FEBRUARY 2018 DIANEKO_LC 4 COMMENTS
> Sekretaris Jenderal Kementerian Pertahanan (Sekjen Kemhan) Mardya TNI Hadiyan Sumintaatmadja melakukan kunjungan kerja ke PT Karya Tugas Anda, Rabu (7/2) di di Sukorejo, Pasuruan, Jawa Timur.
> 
> Kunjungan Sekjen Kemhan yang didampingi sejumlah pejabat Kemhan ke perusahaan karoseri ini dalam rangka meninjau pembuatan Kendaraan Khusus (Ransus) dan Kendaraan Kawal pesanan Pasukan Khas (Paskhas) TNI AU.
> 
> _Photo : Sekjen Kemhan Kunjungan PT Karya Tugas Anda di Pasuruan, Tinjau Pembuatan Ransus Pesanan Paskhas TNI AU (Kemhan)_
> 
> _Sumber : Pen Kemhan_
> 
> 
> Apc turangga


Turangga 4x4 APC, based on Ford F550,
i'm glad it's been ordered by TNI, this vehicle is aesthetically pleasing, looks badass!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gondes

madokafc said:


> FROM INDONESIA
> *SEKJEN KEMHAN KUNJUNGAN PT KARYA TUGAS ANDA DI PASURUAN, TINJAU PEMBUATAN RANSUS PESANAN PASKHAS TNI AU*
> 7 FEBRUARY 2018 DIANEKO_LC 4 COMMENTS
> Sekretaris Jenderal Kementerian Pertahanan (Sekjen Kemhan) Mardya TNI Hadiyan Sumintaatmadja melakukan kunjungan kerja ke PT Karya Tugas Anda, Rabu (7/2) di di Sukorejo, Pasuruan, Jawa Timur.
> 
> Kunjungan Sekjen Kemhan yang didampingi sejumlah pejabat Kemhan ke perusahaan karoseri ini dalam rangka meninjau pembuatan Kendaraan Khusus (Ransus) dan Kendaraan Kawal pesanan Pasukan Khas (Paskhas) TNI AU.
> 
> _Photo : Sekjen Kemhan Kunjungan PT Karya Tugas Anda di Pasuruan, Tinjau Pembuatan Ransus Pesanan Paskhas TNI AU (Kemhan)_
> 
> _Sumber : Pen Kemhan_
> 
> 
> Apc turangga



How many units?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army 2nd Air Defence Artillery Battalion new Sherpa MPCV and Komodo Mistral ATLAS. Click the image for more images.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

padahal Paskhas dari kapan tau pengen banget Anoa 

repainted with combat camouflage

@oriuphotograper

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

*What’s in the New Australia-Indonesia Military Pact?*
_*The two sides inked a new version of their defense cooperation agreement last week.*_

_By Prashanth Parameswaran - February 07, 2018_

Last week, as expected, Indonesia and Australia finally inked a new defense cooperation agreement following the expiry of a previous one last year. The signing of the pact, which is one of several that underpin the current shape of bilateral defense ties, put the focus on the developing security relationship between two significant and capable actors in the Indo-Pacific region.

As I have noted previously, Indonesia and Australia, two neighboring, significant, and highly-capable actors in the Indo-Pacific, have had a turbulent relationship historically speaking but have also made some inroads in recent years in their defense ties in spite of occasional tensions and crises, with the latest being last year when military cooperation was suspended temporarily for technical reasons (See: “Old Shadows in New Australia-Indonesia Military Spat”).

Indonesia-Australia security ties have been underpinned most recently by the Lombok Treaty, which established a framework to govern security ties in 2006, as well as supporting mechanisms inked since then including a two-plus-two dialogue between their foreign and defense ministers as well as a defense cooperation agreement (DCA) inked in 2012. The initial DCA was inked between the two defense ministries on September 5, 2012, and had expired on September 5, 2017.

On February 1, Australian Defense Minister Marise Payne and Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu inked a new DCA. The signing occurred on the sidelines of a new subregional defense meeting around counterterrorism that Australia had convened in Perth which saw six Southeast Asian countries attend: Indonesia along with Brunei, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, and Thailand (See: “What’s Next for the New ASEAN-Australia Defense Meeting?”).

Unsurprisingly, few specifics were publicly unveiled about the content of the agreement itself. In a short statement, Australia’s defense ministry said that the pact reaffirmed the strength of a longstanding relationship, the intent to deepen engagement in future decades, and the continued belief in the foundations of bilateral defense ties including mutual respect for sovereignty and territorial integrity underpinned by the Lombok Treaty.

Apart from signing the new DCA, the two defense ministers also held a meeting where they discussed various security issues of mutual interest. Indonesia’s defense ministry said that this included general issues such as North Korea, the South China Sea, and the Rohingya crisis, as well as more specific developments such as progress on trilateral patrols in the Sulu-Sulawesi Seas and counterterrorism intelligence cooperation with the “Our Eyes” initiative which Indonesia has been strongly supporting (See: “ASEAN Launches New ‘Our Eyes’ Initiative”).

https://thediplomat.com/2018/02/whats-in-the-new-australia-indonesia-military-pact/

.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

mengkom said:


> Turangga 4x4 APC, based on Ford F550,
> i'm glad it's been ordered by TNI, this vehicle is aesthetically pleasing, looks badass!



400 HP engine on a 8 ton vehicle is an overkill... I hope they slap more armor to this beast making it a 20 ton MRAP. Modular armor would be nice.


----------



## Nike

katarabhumi said:


> *What’s in the New Australia-Indonesia Military Pact?*
> _*The two sides inked a new version of their defense cooperation agreement last week.*_
> 
> _By Prashanth Parameswaran - February 07, 2018_
> 
> Last week, as expected, Indonesia and Australia finally inked a new defense cooperation agreement following the expiry of a previous one last year. The signing of the pact, which is one of several that underpin the current shape of bilateral defense ties, put the focus on the developing security relationship between two significant and capable actors in the Indo-Pacific region.
> 
> As I have noted previously, Indonesia and Australia, two neighboring, significant, and highly-capable actors in the Indo-Pacific, have had a turbulent relationship historically speaking but have also made some inroads in recent years in their defense ties in spite of occasional tensions and crises, with the latest being last year when military cooperation was suspended temporarily for technical reasons (See: “Old Shadows in New Australia-Indonesia Military Spat”).
> 
> Indonesia-Australia security ties have been underpinned most recently by the Lombok Treaty, which established a framework to govern security ties in 2006, as well as supporting mechanisms inked since then including a two-plus-two dialogue between their foreign and defense ministers as well as a defense cooperation agreement (DCA) inked in 2012. The initial DCA was inked between the two defense ministries on September 5, 2012, and had expired on September 5, 2017.
> 
> On February 1, Australian Defense Minister Marise Payne and Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu inked a new DCA. The signing occurred on the sidelines of a new subregional defense meeting around counterterrorism that Australia had convened in Perth which saw six Southeast Asian countries attend: Indonesia along with Brunei, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, and Thailand (See: “What’s Next for the New ASEAN-Australia Defense Meeting?”).
> 
> Unsurprisingly, few specifics were publicly unveiled about the content of the agreement itself. In a short statement, Australia’s defense ministry said that the pact reaffirmed the strength of a longstanding relationship, the intent to deepen engagement in future decades, and the continued belief in the foundations of bilateral defense ties including mutual respect for sovereignty and territorial integrity underpinned by the Lombok Treaty.
> 
> Apart from signing the new DCA, the two defense ministers also held a meeting where they discussed various security issues of mutual interest. Indonesia’s defense ministry said that this included general issues such as North Korea, the South China Sea, and the Rohingya crisis, as well as more specific developments such as progress on trilateral patrols in the Sulu-Sulawesi Seas and counterterrorism intelligence cooperation with the “Our Eyes” initiative which Indonesia has been strongly supporting (See: “ASEAN Launches New ‘Our Eyes’ Initiative”).
> 
> https://thediplomat.com/2018/02/whats-in-the-new-australia-indonesia-military-pact/
> 
> .
> .



In short Indonesia want to be an integral partner into a much vaunted five eyes intelligent chain of command and community. For today only US and Austalia can arrange such enter, uk got concern here so with nz. Canadian doesnt have comments



mengkom said:


> Turangga 4x4 APC, based on Ford F550,
> i'm glad it's been ordered by TNI, this vehicle is aesthetically pleasing, looks badass!



Old pics from Zuldiar Rachman alif


----------



## Svantana

P6ATAV
https://otomotifnet.gridoto.com/rea...raan-tempur-kopassus-asal-tanggerang?page=all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Aircraft company PT DI to establish assembly line in Aceh*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Wed, February 7, 2018 | 05:37 pm



Aceh Governor Irwandi Yusuf signs a document of cooperation with state-owned aircraft company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) in Singapore on Wednesday as State-Owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno (left) and PT DI president director Elfien Goentoro (third right) look on. (Courtesy of/The Aceh provincial administration)



State-owned aircraft company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) has signed an agreement with the Aceh provincial administration to establish an assembly line for its N219 planes in the province.

The agreement was signed by PT DI president director Elfien Goentoro and Aceh Governor Irwandi Yusuf, as witnessed by State-Owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno, in Singapore on Wednesday.

They were in Singapore to attend the opening of the 2018 Singapore Airshow, which involved PT DI and national flag carrier Garuda Indonesia.

The event was also attended by Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi.

Rini expressed appreciation toward the Aceh government, which had committed to safeguarding its maritime territory by equipping security officers with airplanes purchased from PT DI.

“I fully support the plan of Governor Irwandi Yusuf to purchase the planes to strengthen the province’s effort to prevent illegal fishing and the entry of narcotics,” Rini said in a written statement issued by the Aceh provincial administration.

Meanwhile, Aceh governor special staff member Hendri Yuzal said apart from establishing an assembly line for N219 planes, PT DI would also cooperate with the Aceh administration in the development of human resources, particularly to provide local people with skills so that they would have role in the assembly line.

“We thank God that a prominent state-owned enterprise like PT DI wants to open an assembly line in Aceh,” Hendri said in the statement. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...pt-di-to-establish-assembly-line-in-aceh.html

*Dirgantara signs deal to build 75 Nurtanio aircraft*

Arya Dipa
The Jakarta Post

Bandung, West Java | Thu, February 8, 2018 | 10:22 am



An N-219 plane piloted by Captain Esther Gayatri takes off on a test flight from Bandung's Husein Sastranegara International Airport on Aug. 17, 2017. President Joko Widodo named the multi-purpose aircraft "Nurtanio" last November. (JP/Arya Dipa)



State aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) has signed a framework agreement on the sideline of the Singapore Airshow 2018 to build 75 units of its N219 Nurtanio aircraft for three national aviation companies.

PTDI corporate secretary Ade Yuyu Wahyuna said in a written statement on Wednesday that the Aceh provincial administration, PT Pelita Service and PT Trigana Air Service had respectively ordered 50, 20 and five Nurtanio airplanes.

“Under the agreement, the operation and maintenance of the N-219 Nurtanio airplanes will be carried out by PT Pelita Service,” said Ade in the statement, adding that the North Kalimantan administration planned to sign a similar agreement on Thursday.

The N-219 Nurtanio airplane is a 19-seat, twin turboprop airplane that was designed and developed by PTDI in cooperation with the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN).

The plane was developed to meet air transportation needs for remote areas of the country, and can provide passenger, cargo and air ambulance services.

The Nurtanio is expected to complete its 300th test flight this year, with a maximum flight time of 17 hours as of Feb. 2. (bbn)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...signs-deal-to-build-75-nurtanio-aircraft.html

Aceh ordered 50 for patrolling purpose

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Singapore Airshow 2018: Airbus looks to develop ISR derivative of commercial airliner with an eye on the Asia-Pacific*
*Jon Grevatt, Singapore* - Jane's Defence Weekly
08 February 2018
Airbus is proposing to develop a military version of its A320neo commercial jet airliner and believes Asia-Pacific countries will be strong candidates to procure the platform.

Speaking at an Airbus media briefing at the Singapore Airshow on 7 February, Fernando Alonso, head of military aircraft at Airbus Defence & Space, said a military derivative of the platform would provide capabilities including intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance (ISR), and maritime patrol.

Alonso said, “There is interest from a number of countries in this region. We have been discussing maritime patrol aircraft requirements with countries including Indonesia, Malaysia and the Philippines.”

Alonso added that the development of the military version of the A320neo (new engine option) will be based on Airbus’ experience of adapting commercial aircraft for military applications, such as the A330 MRTT (multirole tanker transport), as well as the integration mission-system applications on transport aircraft, such as the C295, which has been modernised for maritime patrol missions.

http://www.janes.com/article/77736/...cial-airliner-with-an-eye-on-the-asia-pacific

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Air defense surveillance radar, product of Defense R&D agency 2017

_TSM-Pada tahun 2017, LSKK terlibat dalam pengadaan produk Radar Surveillance Arhanud. Produk ini merupakan produk litbanghan TA. 2017 dan merupakan program kerjasama dengan Pussenarhanud tahun 2017._






Radar Surveillance Arhanud berfungsi untuk dapat memberikan informasi data sasaran pada pelaksanaan prosedur pengendalian operasi satuan arhanud secara langsung bagi satuan tembak (satbak) dan dapat melengkapi satbak-satbak arhanud yang belum dilengkapi dengan radar untuk melaksanakan fungsi pencarian, pengenalan dan penjejakan terhadap sasaran udara.






Setelah pengadaan produk Radar Surveillance Arhanud ini terlaksana, maka diadakan pelatihan radar. Pelatihan ini dilaksanakan dari tanggal 22 Januari 2018 sampai tanggal 26 Januari 2018 bertempat di Cimahi. Terdapat beberapa hal yang dilakukan dalam pelatihan radar, yaitu :

1. Penjelasan mengenai Radar Surveillance
2. Integrasi radar dengan Posko Dahanud Mobile
3. Penyiapan dan operasional radar
4. Troubleshoot software dan jaringan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army 2nd Air Defence Artillery Battalion new Sherpa MPCV & Pindad Komodo Mistral ATLAS. Credit to Garuda NET.


























https://www.instagram.com/garuda_net/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*T129 sale*
8th February 2018 - 01:02 GMT | byWendell Minnick in Singapore

RSS
Pakistan is planning to buy 30 T129 Atakattack helicopters built by Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI), said Tamer Ozmen, vice president for corporate marketing and communications, at this week’s Singapore Airshow. TAI is very close to signing a contract, he said.

In December, TAI also received an RfI from Thailand for the T129 with the possible procurement of eight or more aircraft.

Ozmen said TAI is also developing a UAV that will compete on the international market for HALE surveillance missions, similar to the Northrop Grumman RQ-4 Global Hawk. The aircraft will be able to reach an altitude of 15,000m using jet engines. 

It is in the planning stages and the company is in discussions with potential international co-development partners, Ozmen said.

TAI is also in the R&D stage of the Anka II MALE UAV with the same body as the original Anka, except with extended wings and powered by two engines. The original Anka is powered by a single rear 155hp heavy fuel engine and has a maximum altitude of 9,000m. 

The Anka II will be able to climb to 12,000m. Both aircraft have a 24h endurance. The payload will increase from 200kg to 750kg for the Anka II. Beyond the same sensor and systems payloads, the Anka II will also be able to carry two Mk 82 unguided bombs, he said.

Ozmen also said the first two Anka-S (SATCOM) UAVs were delivered to the Turkish Air Force on 1 February. He noted that all other Turkish armed forces are equipped with the original 200km-range line-of-sight variant, though the ground stations can extend it to 400+km.

On the international front, Anka has established strong cooperation with Malaysia’s DRB-HICOM Defence Technologies (DefTech) for a direct sale of the Anka UAV. This would be the first international sale, if approved. 

Indonesia is also very interested in procuring six aircraft with two ground stations. Both Malaysia and Indonesia share challenging coastlines dotted with islets favourable to illegal maritime activities, such as piracy and smuggling.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/defence-helicopter/singapore-airshow-turkey-closes-T129-sale/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Happy 68th Anniversary to the Indonesian Army Cavalry Corps. Credit to Yonkav 8.






https://www.instagram.com/yonkav8_narasingawiratama/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GraveDigger388

Var Dracon said:


> 400 HP engine on a 8 ton vehicle is an overkill... I hope they slap more armor to this beast making it a 20 ton MRAP. Modular armor would be nice.


Then the engine would be needing bigger torque.


----------



## Star Bugs

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> CN235 is the beginning of TOT, Casa Spain (Now Airbus) teached and trained our Aircraft Industry (was IPTN / now PTDI) to design and make an aircraft, it looks like joint development.
> 
> C-295i is an under license from Airbus.





mandala said:


> The CN-235 is a joint developnent between CASA & IPTN.
> 
> "The *CASA/IPTN CN-235* is a medium-range twin-engined transport aircraft that was jointly developed by Construcciones Aeronáuticas SA (CASA) of Spain and Indonesian manufacturer IPTN, as a regional airliner and military transport.
> 
> The project was a joint venture between Construcciones Aeronáuticas SA (CASA) and Indonesian Aerospace (_PT. Dirgantara Indonesia_), formerly known as IPTN, which formed Airtech International to manage the programme. The partnership applied only to the Series 10 and Series 100/110, with later versions being developed independently."
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/CASA/IPTN_CN-235
> 
> The C-295 is the aircraft that is under-licensed from Airbus.



Sadly, many military and aviation magazines around the world are reporting that our aircraft is a mere under-license from Airbus. This prolonged reporting, for years, can change the world's perception, and it has. Does it bother PTDI at all? Bayangkan kalo kita diam saja setiap kali Cina bilang laut Natuna itu milik mereka. Tapi kita tidak tinggal diam. Nah, apa yang dilakukan PTDI terhadap artikel2x asing tentang status under-license CN235?


----------



## UMNOPutra

Star Bugs said:


> Sadly, many military and aviation magazines around the world are reporting that our aircraft is a mere under-license from Airbus. This prolonged reporting, for years, can change the world's perception, and it has. Does it bother PTDI at all? Bayangkan kalo kita diam saja setiap kali Cina bilang laut Natuna itu milik mereka. Tapi kita tidak tinggal diam. Nah, apa yang dilakukan PTDI terhadap artikel2x asing tentang status under-license CN235?



Hahahaha ..... Do you still think that those well known world magazine did not know the actual performance of PTDI ? ..


----------



## mandala

Star Bugs said:


> Sadly, many military and aviation magazines around the world are reporting that our aircraft is a mere under-license from Airbus. This prolonged reporting, for years, can change the world's perception, and it has. Does it bother PTDI at all? Bayangkan kalo kita diam saja setiap kali Cina bilang laut Natuna itu milik mereka. Tapi kita tidak tinggal diam. Nah, apa yang dilakukan PTDI terhadap artikel2x asing tentang status under-license CN235?


A more detail article of CN-235 from Air Force Technology site.

"EADS CASA of Spain and Dirgantara Indonesia (Indonesian Aerospace), formerly IPTN of Indonesia, formed the company Aircraft Technology Industries, or AirTech, to develop the CN-235 aircraft. Project teams in Spain and Indonesia simultaneously began the design work in 1980 and organised simultaneous aircraft roll out ceremonies in 1983. The aircraft took for its maiden flight in November 1983. The production version of the aircraft first flew in August 1986 and entered service in March 1988."

https://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/cn-235-300/

Eveyone knows in the aviation industries the designation letter N from CN stands for Nurtanio.

AFAIK for the CN-235 IPTN designed the wing, the tail section and the landing gear whereas CASA designed the main fuselage and the nose of the aircraft. Fortunately for me i saw the simultaneous roll-out of the first CN-235 prototype "Tetuko" live on TVRI.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhayangkara

Star Bugs said:


> Sadly, many military and aviation magazines around the world are reporting that our aircraft is a mere under-license from Airbus. This prolonged reporting, for years, can change the world's perception, and it has. Does it bother PTDI at all? Bayangkan kalo kita diam saja setiap kali Cina bilang laut Natuna itu milik mereka. Tapi kita tidak tinggal diam. Nah, apa yang dilakukan PTDI terhadap artikel2x asing tentang status under-license CN235?



No, I think that isn't a big deal and PT.DI doesn't have to bother in responding to that sort of thing. Since the use of "CN" designation itself has been shown to the world if that plane is clearly results of a joint development between CASA Spain and Indonesian IPTN., So whatever is said in those articles will not change that fact!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Tactical Vest for combat field simulation, product of Defense R&D agency 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SIM.Inc

Star Bugs said:


> Sadly, many military and aviation magazines around the world are reporting that our aircraft is a mere under-license from Airbus. This prolonged reporting, for years, can change the world's perception, and it has. Does it bother PTDI at all? Bayangkan kalo kita diam saja setiap kali Cina bilang laut Natuna itu milik mereka. Tapi kita tidak tinggal diam. Nah, apa yang dilakukan PTDI terhadap artikel2x asing tentang status under-license CN235?














Yang *daftarin* ke *EASA* itu *CASA* bukan *PT. DI.*

Dunia melihat siapa yang mengajukan sertifikat approvalnya.
Kalau mau jujur sumbangsih PT. DI terhadap CN 235 juga gak lepas dari ToT C-212 dari CASA spayol.
Bisa di bilang sebenarnya semua design murni spayol sejak awal. Karena kandungan C-212 banyak di temukan di C-212. Tetapi di tangan PT. DI ilmu yang di dapat setelah mempelajari C 212 di aplikasikan ke platform baru CN 235.
Jadi sebenarnya gak ada masalah selama embel-embal Nurtanio masih melekat di situ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SIM.Inc said:


> Yang daftarin ke EASA itu CASA bukan PT. DI. Dunia melihat siapa yang mengajukan sertifikat approvalnya. Jadi sebenarnya gak ada masalah selama embel-embal Nurtanio masih melekat di situ.



Nah, kedepan walaupun PT.DI berencana minta tolong airbus buat dapat sertifikasi EASA untuk N-219, certificate holdernya harus PT.DI

Kegiatan rancang bangun simulator ranpur anoa mobile tahap 1.

_Merupakan rekayasa murni Litbang Pussenif Kodiklat TNI AD yang didapat dari masukan satuan pengguna terutama awak ranpur satuan Yonif Mekanis agar trampil dan profesional dalam mengemudi sebelum memegang ranpur sebenarnya dengan disesuaikan pada ketentuan atau standar mengemudi ranpur anoa dan menggunakan istilah/bahasa indonesia._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

*Leonardo grows in Indonesia with new helicopter orders and deliveries*

Posted on February 8, 2018; Leonardo Press Release

Indonesia remains a strong growth market for Leonardo thanks to a new order in the country for two light intermediate AW169s intended for corporate transport. The helicopters, the first of this model ordered in Indonesia, will be delivered by the end of 2018.

With the forthcoming deliveries of a further AW139 , which will be managed by the airline Travira for offshore operations, and two AW119Kxs for firefighting and helicopter rescue activities to the NUH operator, Leonardo further expands its presence in the helicopter sector in the country with a 100 percent fleet increase in the last three years.

New orders and deliveries are added to various models used for numerous roles, confirming the flexibility of Leonardo’s product range in the sector. Among these are the intermediate helicopter AW139 , managed by the government agency BASARNAS for search-and-rescue missions, other AW139s for offshore activities and a mix of single-engine and light twin-engine helicopters used for passenger transport.

Leonardo is also present in the country in various government and military programs, in defense systems provided to the Indonesian Navy and in the satellite observation sector.

https://www.verticalmag.com/press-r...s-indonesia-new-helicopter-orders-deliveries/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Border patrol, Indonesia - PNG

Satgas Pamtas RI-PNG Yonif Raider 323/BP Kostrad melaksanakan patroli pemeriksaan patok perbatasan Negara Republik Indonesia dengan Papua Nugini, Senin (5/2/2018). Patroli ini merupakan salah satu implementasi tugas pokok Satuan Tugas Pengamanan Perbatasan yang disebar di seluruh perbatasan darat wilayah NKRI.

Pelaksanaan patroli ini dipimpin langsung oleh Dansatgas Yonif Raider 323/BP Kostrad, Letnan kolonel Inf Agust Jovan Latuconsina, M. Si (Han) bersama 12 anggota lainnya. Tujuan dilaksanakan pengecekan ini adalah untuk mencegah berbagai upaya yang dapat merusak ataupun merubah kondisi patok dari berbagai ancaman.






Hal itu juga dilakukan untuk menjaga setiap jengkal wilayah kedaulatan Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia, sehingga kedaulatan negara tetap terjaga.

Dansatgas Yonif Raider 323/BP Kostrad, Letnan kolonel Inf Agust Jovan Latuconsina, M. Si (Han) mengatakan Patok MM 10 yang kali ini berhasil dicapai oleh tim patroli, setelah sebelumnya sudah 2 patok yang dapat diperiksa oleh tim patroli yaitu patok MM 11.A oleh Pos Rawa Bastop dan MM 11.5 oleh Pos Kweel Satgas Yonif Raider 323 Kostrad.

"Patok MM 10 berada di tepi Sungai Fly yang berbatasan langsung dengan Papua Nugini. Berbagai rintangan dan hambatan berhasil ditaklukkan oleh tim patroli demi mencapai posisi patok tersebut," ungkap Letnan kolonel Inf Agust Jovan Latuconsina, M. Si (Han) di Bovendigoel, Senin (5/2/2018).






Ditambahkan, setelah menempuh perjalanan darat kurang lebih 50 kilometer, tim melanjutkan perjalanan melintasi rawa-rawa dan sungai menggunakan longboat.

"Walaupun perjalanan darat terhambat lumpur akibat hujan deras dan menembus rawa yang terhalang patahan-patahan pohon, patok harus berhasil kita capai", ujarnya.

Sementara itu, Letnan Dua CTP Abdul Ghani perwira Topografi Satgas yang turut bergabung dalam tim. Setelah tiba di patok perbatasan tim melaksanakan pembersihan di sekitar lingkungan patok dan memeriksa kondisi patok tersebut, yang selanjutnya akan di laporkan ke satuan atas sebagai bahan masukan.

Satgas Pamtas RI-PNG Yonif Raider 323 Kostrad memiliki 9 tanggung jawab patok yang harus dijaga dan dipelihara selama bertugas di tanah Papua, mulai dari patok MM 9.1 sampai MM 11.5.

"Ini merupakan perintah dan amanah dari Kolakops, kami akan memeriksa dan menjaga seluruh patok yang dipertanggungjawabkan selama kami bertugas," pungkas Dansatgas.

_http://rri.co.id/post/berita/487228...rad_pastikan_patok_perbatasan_ripng_aman.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

From 2018 - 2019 the Indonesian Army will hold buying any weapons and foucs on receiving weapons that had been ordered and making it operational. Btw looks like the Indonesian Army is expecting delivery of a new batch of ASTROS MLRS. Any idea of any other weapons that is due for delivery?

*KSAD Pastikan TNI AD Tak Beli Alutsista di Tahun 2018*

Dias Saraswati, CNN Indonesia
Jumat, 09/02/2018 02:45





KSAD Jenderal TNI Mulyono mengatakan TNI AD tidak akan membeli alutsista baru sampai 2019 mendatang. (Dok. PENKOSTRAD)

Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Darat (KSAD) Jenderal Mulyono mengatakan tahun ini TNI AD tidak akan membeli alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) baru.

Menurut Mulyono hal tersebut merupakan kebijakan yang dibuat oleh dirinya selaku KSAD.

"Alutsista yang baru, jenis baru tidak ada sampai dengan tahun 2019," kata Mulyono di Markas Besar TNI AD, Jakarta, kemarin.

Mulyono menyampaikan hingga tahun 2019 mendatang dirinya akan fokus melengkapi sarana dan prasarana serta alat-alat pendukung alutsista yang telah didatangkan dan yang akan tiba.

"Sehingga sampai dengan 2019 semua (alutsista) harus bisa dioperasikan, itu kebijakan saya," ujarnya.

*Mulyono mengungkapkan pada tahun ini TNI AD akan kedatangan sejumlah alutsista yang telah dibeli pada tahun-tahun sebelumnya. 

Alutsista itu di antaranya helikopter Apache, mobil peluncur roket ASTROS, serta sejumlah peralatan tempur lain.*

Untuk helikopter Apache, dari delapan heli yang dipesan saat ini TNI AD baru mendapatkan tiga unit.

Ketiga unit itu, kata Mulyono, tiba Desember 2017 dan belum sempat diuji terbang karena masih harus dirakut kembali. Sisanya, sebanyak lima unit disebut Mulyono akan tiba April mendatang.

"Tetapi untuk yang uji di negaranya dia sudah pernah dilakukan," ucap Mulyono.

https://m.cnnindonesia.com/nasional...tikan-tni-ad-tak-beli-alutsista-di-tahun-2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> Air defense surveillance radar, product of Defense R&D agency 2017
> 
> _TSM-Pada tahun 2017, LSKK terlibat dalam pengadaan produk Radar Surveillance Arhanud. Produk ini merupakan produk litbanghan TA. 2017 dan merupakan program kerjasama dengan Pussenarhanud tahun 2017._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radar Surveillance Arhanud berfungsi untuk dapat memberikan informasi data sasaran pada pelaksanaan prosedur pengendalian operasi satuan arhanud secara langsung bagi satuan tembak (satbak) dan dapat melengkapi satbak-satbak arhanud yang belum dilengkapi dengan radar untuk melaksanakan fungsi pencarian, pengenalan dan penjejakan terhadap sasaran udara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setelah pengadaan produk Radar Surveillance Arhanud ini terlaksana, maka diadakan pelatihan radar. Pelatihan ini dilaksanakan dari tanggal 22 Januari 2018 sampai tanggal 26 Januari 2018 bertempat di Cimahi. Terdapat beberapa hal yang dilakukan dalam pelatihan radar, yaitu :
> 
> 1. Penjelasan mengenai Radar Surveillance
> 2. Integrasi radar dengan Posko Dahanud Mobile
> 3. Penyiapan dan operasional radar
> 4. Troubleshoot software dan jaringan.


Any info's on specs, range,altitude?


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961936469408473088


----------



## Nike

New large Oiler Ship for Navy, indicating new combatant assets will coming too







https://m.facebook.com/BVI.M.and.O/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> New large Oiler Ship for Navy, indicating new combatant assets will coming too
> 
> View attachment 452841
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/BVI.M.and.O/


Indonesia is already making large landing craft as well as Missile Boats so when we can expect Indonesian Frigate and Destroyer ?


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> Indonesia is already making large landing craft as well as Missile Boats so when we can expect Indonesian Frigate and Destroyer ?



Hmmm we had built and commisioned frigates right now






Destroyer is soon, several maket is being learned





Dont know why, this time Apparently our Philippine brother had been sanctioned arms embargoe by Belgium, Canada and ICJ had bring this matter into their court. Me personnally dislike Du30 policy and idea, but very and strongly against arm embargoe. Indonesia should take stand with Philippine and became what a dependable friend should be in our capacity.

@nufix @anas_nurhafidz @pr1v4t33r

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> New large Oiler Ship for Navy, indicating new combatant assets will coming too.







Replenishment Tanker
Client: TNI AL
LOA: 122.4 M
Breadth (moulded) : 16.5 M
Depth (moulded) : 9.0 M
Class : BV
This is the 2nd Tarakan class.



madokafc said:


> Dont know why, this time Apparently our Philippine brother had been sanctioned arms embargoe by Belgium, Canada and ICJ had bring this matter into their court. Me personnally dislike Du30 policy and idea, but very and strongly against arm embargoe. Indonesia should take stand with Philippine and became what a dependable friend should be in our capacity.



Sure, i think Indonesia have no problem in assisting AFP in their modernization effort. Although we have limited defense industry capacity, we are open for business and won't put any string attached.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> Hmmm we had built and commisioned frigates right now
> 
> View attachment 452844
> 
> 
> Destroyer is soon, several maket is being learned
> View attachment 452845
> 
> 
> Dont know why, this time Apparently our Philippine brother had been sanctioned arms embargoe by Belgium, Canada and ICJ had bring this matter into their court. Me personnally dislike Du30 policy and idea, but very and strongly against arm embargoe. Indonesia should take stand with Philippine and became what a dependable friend should be in our capacity.
> 
> @nufix @anas_nurhafidz @pr1v4t33r



Should be quite easy. PH can use Indonesian arm importer as proxy to buy those choppers. We already done the same when we were embargoed by the west following the East Timor referendum. We bought spares from black market and through proxy companies in the PH.


----------



## Star Bugs

mandala said:


> A more detail article of CN-235 from Air Force Technology site.
> 
> "EADS CASA of Spain and Dirgantara Indonesia (Indonesian Aerospace), formerly IPTN of Indonesia, formed the company Aircraft Technology Industries, or AirTech, to develop the CN-235 aircraft. Project teams in Spain and Indonesia simultaneously began the design work in 1980 and organised simultaneous aircraft roll out ceremonies in 1983. The aircraft took for its maiden flight in November 1983. The production version of the aircraft first flew in August 1986 and entered service in March 1988."
> 
> https://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/cn-235-300/
> 
> Eveyone knows in the aviation industries the designation letter N from CN stands for Nurtanio.
> 
> AFAIK for the CN-235 IPTN designed the wing, the tail section and the landing gear whereas CASA designed the main fuselage and the nose of the aircraft. Fortunately for me i saw the simultaneous roll-out of the first CN-235 prototype "Tetuko" live on TVRI.



I know that. I know the history of CN235. I watched the roll-out in NHK News TV when I was in Osaka. I saw a Japanese man in the morning train reading the CN235 roll-out in Mainichi Shimbun newspaper. Very proud moment as an Indonesian. Tapi media asing sejak tahun 2000-an selalu menulis CN235 itu under-license. Saya pernah e-mail protes ke mereka soal fakta CN235, tapi nggak digubris. Mungkin mereka pikir PTDI aja nggak protes sama artikel mereka kenapa protes dari saya harus digubris? 



Bhayangkara said:


> No, I think that isn't a big deal and PT.DI doesn't have to bother in responding to that sort of thing. Since the use of "CN" designation itself has been shown to the world if that plane is clearly results of a joint development between CASA Spain and Indonesian IPTN., So whatever is said in those articles will not change that fact!



I disagree. What good is FACT if people don't know it. Apa gunanya fakta kalau yang beredar ( dan dibiarkan beredar ) itu artikel salah ttg CN235? We have to spread the FACTS. Otherwise, we will become the victim of lies. These magazines wrote wrongly about CN235. How will the readers know the fact about CN235 if we don't respond? PTDI has to respond to these articles because they're one of the manufacturers. These are mainstream aviation magazines distributed all around the world. Bukan tabloid aviasi murahan. Bisa cari di toko buku sekelas Periplus. Di bandara Changi, Kansai, di-mana2x ada. Kalo ada majalah setara TIME Magazine bikin artikel salah tentang Indonesia, masak kita nggak respon? Kalo ada TV setara CNN, BBC bikin laporan salah ttg Indonesia, masak pemerintah nggak respon?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SIM.Inc

February 09, 2018

*PT DI Received Order 79 Aircraft N219 at Singapore Airshow 2018*




February 09, 2018 N-219 Nurtanio aircraft (photo: Good News) 
BANDUNG - PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) participated in the International Exhibition of Singapore Airshow 2018 which opened at Changi Exhibition Center, Singapore, yesterday. In this event, *PT DI signed a cooperation framework for the ordering of 79 N219 Nurtanio aircraft *with a number of companies or agencies. The signing of a framework agreement is planned to be held today. The cooperation includes procurement, maintenance and commercialization of N219 Nurtanio aircraft. There are five companies as well as domestic agencies in cooperation with PT DI, namely Pelita Air Service, Trigana Air, North Kalimantan Provincial Government, Pemkab Puncak Jaya, and the Provincial Government of Aceh. *Booking the largest aircraft is the Provincial Government of Aceh as many as 50 units. *"If for the Aceh Provincial Government related to the development of human resources and aerospace facilities, if we open production facilities there, they will order 50 units," said Corporate Secretary PT DI Ade Yuyu Wahyuna in Bandung yesterday. In addition, PT DI will also sign a partnership with Avitra Aerospace Technologies in the marketing, procurement and production of N219 Nurtanio aircraft. On the other hand, *PT DI also sign a framework agreement with Airbus Defense & Space (ADS) related service collaboration for CN295 aircraft *and written statment "Commercial, Industrial and Services Agreement (CISA)" with Airbus Helicopters (AH) related Local Support & Services development cooperation.
"At Singapore Airshow, N219 IPTN will be excellent as our booth is named N219 IPTN, and we are still marketing other excellent products, there are *CN *235-220 and *NC *212 i," said Ade. N219 Nurtanio aircraft introduced to the public last year is a passenger aircraft with a capacity of 19 passengers supported two turboprop engines that refer to the regulation of CASR Part 23. The idea and design of the aircraft developed by PT DI, with the development of programs conducted by PT DI and Lapan. N219 Nurtanio aircraft was basically developed to meet the needs of national air transportation in pioneer areas and N219 Nurtanio aircraft can be used for various needs, such as passenger transport, freight transport, air ambulance. "N219 aircraft will be produced in stages, initially will be produced 6 units using existing production capacity," he said. The next step PT DI will run the automation system in the manufacturing process, so that gradually delivery ability will continue to increase until reaching 36 units per year. (Okezone)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

*Singapore Airshow 2018: Honeywell details proposals to upgrade Indonesian F-16s*

*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Defence Weekly
09 February 2018

*Key Points*

Honeywell has revealed a suite of upgrade options available for Indonesia’s F-16s
The upgrades will enhance a pilot's situational awareness, and maintain load capacity
Honeywell has revealed its suite of proposals to upgrade the Indonesian Air Force’s (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU’s) fleet of 24 ex-US Air Force (USAF) F-16 fighter jets.




Honeywell TPE331 engine (Honeywell)

In response to questions from _Jane’s_ at the Singapore Airshow 2018, Tim Van Luven, the company’s vice-president of aftermarket sales for defence in the Asia-Pacific region pointed to Honeywell’s advanced central air data computers (ACADC), which provides reading of the aircraft’s environment, as a key component that is being offered for the platform. The system computes mission-critical parameters, including speeds and altitude.

Honeywell is also offering its enhanced programmable display generator (ECPDG), which features 4x4-inch multifunction display, and has been designed to operate under harsh mission environments.

The combination of the ACADC and the ECPDG provides TNI-AU pilots with better situational awareness under all lighting conditions, including in operations that require night-vision goggles, said Van Luven.

Besides an upgrade of the computer and display systems, Honeywell is also offering to improve the platform’s air cycle machine. This upgrade will reduce contamination in airflow, and maintain the F-16’s load capacity, Van Luven said, adding that the company is constantly in discussion with the Indonesian defense ministry on these possible upgrades.

When asked whether there will be opportunities for technology transfer arrangements in its proposals, Van Luven described Indonesia as one of its important markets in Southeast Asia, and that the company is committed to creating opportunities to help to strengthen local defence industry capabilities through both technology and skills transfers.

http://www.janes.com/article/77768/...details-proposals-to-upgrade-indonesian-f-16s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

Star Bugs said:


> I know that. I know the history of CN235. I watched the roll-out in NHK News TV when I was in Osaka. I saw a Japanese man in the morning train reading the CN235 roll-out in Mainichi Shimbun newspaper. Very proud moment as an Indonesian. Tapi media asing sejak tahun 2000-an selalu menulis CN235 itu under-license. Saya pernah e-mail protes ke mereka soal fakta CN235, tapi nggak digubris. Mungkin mereka pikir PTDI aja nggak protes sama artikel mereka kenapa protes dari saya harus digubris?
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. What good is FACT if people don't know it. Apa gunanya fakta kalau yang beredar ( dan dibiarkan beredar ) itu artikel salah ttg CN235? We have to spread the FACTS. Otherwise, we will become the victim of lies. These magazines wrote wrongly about CN235. How will the readers know the fact about CN235 if we don't respond? PTDI has to respond to these articles because they're one of the manufacturers. These are mainstream aviation magazines distributed all around the world. Bukan tabloid aviasi murahan. Bisa cari di toko buku sekelas Periplus. Di bandara Changi, Kansai, di-mana2x ada. Kalo ada majalah setara TIME Magazine bikin artikel salah tentang Indonesia, masak kita nggak respon? Kalo ada TV setara CNN, BBC bikin laporan salah ttg Indonesia, masak pemerintah nggak respon?



Agree, - a repeated lie can be the truth if left unchallenged -, by saying it is mere under license it negates very much Indonesia's part in developing it. Not every one knows right away what "N" is stands for and usually the article doesn't care to explain it either. Seems little and unimportant thing but enough to make people to sneer at our capability. I know because I had seen examples here on PDF, fortunately there are Indonesian members here to correct them, but what about out there?

We have to admit we are very very weak on this matter, in general, we tend to ignore what other says about us, it is good and bad at the same time.

And our medias are just mbeeehhh..., According to Tempo, we have the most number of media outlets in the world but (ironically) almost never they went out to set/correct things right let alone helping to create a strong positive image of Indonesia.


eniwei ...

***

*Ryacudu exhorts domestic firms to produce strategic weaponry*
_Sabtu 10 February 2018 10:30 WIB _

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, DENPASAR -- Indonesia's Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu has extended support to local companies to produce primary weaponry defense system. He hoped Indonesia could reduce dependency on other countries.

"I hope the state-run enterprises join in a company to produce defense strategy. High technology could increase production for our interests and for export," Ryamizard said on the sidelines of a coordination meeting of the national defense and hightech industries (NDHI) here on Friday.

He said the domestic industry has the capability to produce strategic weaponry, including aircraft, tanks, and submarines, which are manufactured by PT PAL and PT Dirgantara Indonesia.

"Malaysia, the Philippines, and Africa have ordered vessels manufactured by PT PAL. This is good and strategic in developing the country's economy," he said, adding that the industry would need to improve its human resources.

The minister has expressed hope for domestic defense industry to keep up their enthusiasm to produce strategic weaponry for domestic market and for import.

"Strategic defense weaponry is quite expensive. For instance, Sukhoi is very expensive. If we can produce it at home, it would be advantageous. It could also improve people's prosperity," he said.

http://www.republika.co.id/berita/e...-domestic-firms-to-produce-strategic-weaponry


+++

*Indonesia's armed forces chief receives award*

_Straits Times - 10/2/2018_

Indonesia's armed forces chief Hadi Tjahjanto has received a prestigious Singapore military award for his role in strengthening defence ties between the Indonesian Air Force and the Republic of Singapore Air Force (RSAF) in his previous capacity as Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Air Force.

Air Chief Marshal (ACM) Hadi was awarded the Pingat Jasa Gemilang (Tentera) - or Meritorious Service Medal (Military) - conferred by President Halimah Yacob.

He was presented with the award by Minister for Defence Ng Eng Hen on Thursday.

The Singapore and Indonesian air forces carry out regular bilateral exercises.

Last September, they conducted the largest combined flypast to date between the RSAF and a foreign air force, to commemorate 50 years of diplomatic relations between the two countries.

ACM Hadi was visiting Singapore for the first time as Indonesia's armed forces chief.

On Thursday, he called on Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong, Dr Ng and Chief of Defence Force Perry Lim.

He also reviewed a guard of honour at the Ministry of Defence and visited this year's Singapore Airshow.

http://www.straitstimes.com/singapore/indonesias-armed-forces-chief-receives-award


.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes

*1 Ton Sabu Disita dari Kapal Berbendera Singapura, Nilainya Capai Rp 1,5 T*






Empat ABK Kapal Sunrise Glory dijaga ketat pasukan KRI Sigurot 864 usai diamakankan kemarin. Tidak saja menggunakan dokumen palsu, kapal ini juga kerap berganti bendera dan memiliki dua nama kapal(KOMPAS.COM/ HADI MAULANA)

*BATAM, KOMPAS.com* - MV Sunrise Glory, kapal yang diamankan KRI Sigurot 864 sekitar pukul 15.30 WIB, Rabu (7/2/2018) lalu, ternyata mengangkut narkotika golongan I jenis sabu sebanyak 1 ton yang disimpan dalam 41 karung beras.

Nilainya minimal mencapai sekitar Rp 1,5 triliun. Angka tersebut diperkirakan bisa menyelamatkan 5 juta jiwa pengguna narkoba dengan asumsk 1 gram sabu dikonsumsi oleh 5 orang.

Kapal yang dikomandani Mayor Laut Arizzona itu ditangkap di perairan Selat Phillip, perbatasan antara Singapura dan Batam.

Barang haram ini ditemukan di atas tumpukan beras dalam palka tempat penyimpanan bahan makanan dan minuman.

Hal ini terungkap setelah kapal digeser dari Dermaga Batu Ampar ke Dermaga Lanal Batam dan dilakukannya pemeriksaan oleh Tim WFQR Lantamal IV/Lanal Batam, BNN Pusat, Bea Cukai Pusat serta Bea Cukai Batam.

Tepat pada pukul 18.00 WIB, Jumat (9/2/2018) Tim berhasil menemukan barang bukti tersebut

Komandan Lanal Batam, Kolonel Laut (E) Iwan Setiawan membenarkan temuan tersebut. Bahkan ia mengatakan temuan ini akan disampaikan langsung oleh Wakasal.

"Kalau tidak ada halangan pagi ini, Sabtu (10/2/2018) bertempat di Dermaga Lanal Batam, dilaksanakan Pers Conference oleh Bapak Wakasal tentang hasil tangkapan TNI AL dari KRI Sigurot-864, berupa sabu-sabu sebanyak 1 ton dari kapal MV Sunrise Glory berbendera Singapura," kata Iwan, Jumat (9/2/2018) malam tadi.

Pres Conference ini juga akan dihadiri dihadiri Kabareskrim Polri, Ka BNN, Aspam Kasal, Pangarmabar, Kadispamal dan Kadispenal.

Awalnya, KRI Sigurot 864 mengamankan kapal Sunrise Glory karena diduga menggunakan dokumen palsu dan kerap ganti bendera sesuai negara yang dilewati.

Proses penangkapan berawal saat KRI Sigurot-864 sedang patroli di perairan Selat Singapura. Petugas kemudian mendeteksi adanya kapal nelayan berbendera Singapura melintas di luar jalur pelayaran dan memasuki wilayah perairan Indonesia.

Selama proses pemeriksaan awal, ditemukan MV Sunrise Glory merupakan kapal ikan yang mengibarkan bendera Singapura dengan empat orang ABK berkewarganegaraan Taiwan.

Kapal Sunrise Glory seharusnya berbendera Indonesia, karena seluruh dokumen kapal berasal dari Indonesia.

Sesuai informasi dari nahkoda, kapal tersebut berlayar dari Malaysia menuju Taiwan. Namun setelah dicocokkan dengan dokumen Port Clearance, kapal tersebut berlayar dari Malaysia menuju Thailand.

Parahnya lagi seluruh dokumen yang dimiliki kapal hanya foto copy atau tanpa dokumen asli. Dan kapal ini rencananya akan digunakan menangkap ikan di perairan Taiwan.

Kapal ini juga diduga Phantom Ship karena berbendera ganda. Kapal diduga memiliki nama Sun De Man 66.

Itu artinya, kemungkinan kapal memiliki beberapa nama, serta diduga pernah menjadi Target Operasi (TO) karena membawa narkoba atau barang selundupan.

Tidak hanya itu, setelah dilakukan pemeriksaan detail, tak satupun ikan hasil tangkapan yang ditemukan. Bahkan alat tangkap ikan juga tidak ada.

*KRI Sigurot 864 of TNI-AL apprehended Singapore Flagged ship carrying 1 tonne of Shabu equal to 1.5 Trillion Rupiah. This 1 tonne shabu could be used by 5 million drug users. Salute!!

http://regional.kompas.com/read/201...l-berbendera-singapura-nilainya-capai-rp-15-t*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

Indonesian Navy CN235 Maritime Patrol Aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

more PT Palindo patrol combat boat for makassar papua patrol area.

18.85 m ... 47 knot

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SIM.Inc

gondes said:


> *1 Ton Sabu Disita dari Kapal Berbendera Singapura, Nilainya Capai Rp 1,5 T*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Empat ABK Kapal Sunrise Glory dijaga ketat pasukan KRI Sigurot 864 usai diamakankan kemarin. Tidak saja menggunakan dokumen palsu, kapal ini juga kerap berganti bendera dan memiliki dua nama kapal(KOMPAS.COM/ HADI MAULANA)
> 
> *BATAM, KOMPAS.com* - MV Sunrise Glory, kapal yang diamankan KRI Sigurot 864 sekitar pukul 15.30 WIB, Rabu (7/2/2018) lalu, ternyata mengangkut narkotika golongan I jenis sabu sebanyak 1 ton yang disimpan dalam 41 karung beras.
> 
> Nilainya minimal mencapai sekitar Rp 1,5 triliun. Angka tersebut diperkirakan bisa menyelamatkan 5 juta jiwa pengguna narkoba dengan asumsk 1 gram sabu dikonsumsi oleh 5 orang.
> 
> Kapal yang dikomandani Mayor Laut Arizzona itu ditangkap di perairan Selat Phillip, perbatasan antara Singapura dan Batam.
> 
> Barang haram ini ditemukan di atas tumpukan beras dalam palka tempat penyimpanan bahan makanan dan minuman.
> 
> Hal ini terungkap setelah kapal digeser dari Dermaga Batu Ampar ke Dermaga Lanal Batam dan dilakukannya pemeriksaan oleh Tim WFQR Lantamal IV/Lanal Batam, BNN Pusat, Bea Cukai Pusat serta Bea Cukai Batam.
> 
> Tepat pada pukul 18.00 WIB, Jumat (9/2/2018) Tim berhasil menemukan barang bukti tersebut
> 
> Komandan Lanal Batam, Kolonel Laut (E) Iwan Setiawan membenarkan temuan tersebut. Bahkan ia mengatakan temuan ini akan disampaikan langsung oleh Wakasal.
> 
> "Kalau tidak ada halangan pagi ini, Sabtu (10/2/2018) bertempat di Dermaga Lanal Batam, dilaksanakan Pers Conference oleh Bapak Wakasal tentang hasil tangkapan TNI AL dari KRI Sigurot-864, berupa sabu-sabu sebanyak 1 ton dari kapal MV Sunrise Glory berbendera Singapura," kata Iwan, Jumat (9/2/2018) malam tadi.
> 
> Pres Conference ini juga akan dihadiri dihadiri Kabareskrim Polri, Ka BNN, Aspam Kasal, Pangarmabar, Kadispamal dan Kadispenal.
> 
> Awalnya, KRI Sigurot 864 mengamankan kapal Sunrise Glory karena diduga menggunakan dokumen palsu dan kerap ganti bendera sesuai negara yang dilewati.
> 
> Proses penangkapan berawal saat KRI Sigurot-864 sedang patroli di perairan Selat Singapura. Petugas kemudian mendeteksi adanya kapal nelayan berbendera Singapura melintas di luar jalur pelayaran dan memasuki wilayah perairan Indonesia.
> 
> Selama proses pemeriksaan awal, ditemukan MV Sunrise Glory merupakan kapal ikan yang mengibarkan bendera Singapura dengan empat orang ABK berkewarganegaraan Taiwan.
> 
> Kapal Sunrise Glory seharusnya berbendera Indonesia, karena seluruh dokumen kapal berasal dari Indonesia.
> 
> Sesuai informasi dari nahkoda, kapal tersebut berlayar dari Malaysia menuju Taiwan. Namun setelah dicocokkan dengan dokumen Port Clearance, kapal tersebut berlayar dari Malaysia menuju Thailand.
> 
> Parahnya lagi seluruh dokumen yang dimiliki kapal hanya foto copy atau tanpa dokumen asli. Dan kapal ini rencananya akan digunakan menangkap ikan di perairan Taiwan.
> 
> Kapal ini juga diduga Phantom Ship karena berbendera ganda. Kapal diduga memiliki nama Sun De Man 66.
> 
> Itu artinya, kemungkinan kapal memiliki beberapa nama, serta diduga pernah menjadi Target Operasi (TO) karena membawa narkoba atau barang selundupan.
> 
> Tidak hanya itu, setelah dilakukan pemeriksaan detail, tak satupun ikan hasil tangkapan yang ditemukan. Bahkan alat tangkap ikan juga tidak ada.
> 
> *KRI Sigurot 864 of TNI-AL apprehended Singapore Flagged ship carrying 1 tonne of Shabu equal to 1.5 Trillion Rupiah. This 1 tonne shabu could be used by 5 million drug users. Salute!!
> 
> http://regional.kompas.com/read/201...l-berbendera-singapura-nilainya-capai-rp-15-t*


Kapal udh di tahan sejak beberapa hari sebelumnya di batu ampar. Sampe semalam baru di pindahin ke Lanal. Bukan di temukan, Ini kapal emang udh TO


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> View attachment 453043
> View attachment 453045
> more PT Palindo patrol combat boat for makassar papua patrol area. 18.85 m ... 47 knot


Navy alone already have more than 20 units and have a plan to get at least around 40 units. While the army also have dozens of these combat boats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIM.Inc

*TNI AL receive another AS-565 MBe Panther*







Sidoarjo, koranmemo.com -
Air Wing 1 Puspenerbal get one unit of Panther AS 565 helicopter in Base Ops TNI Lanudal Juanda, Friday, (9/2/2018). In addition to maintaining the existence of security and sovereignty of jurisdiction in the national waters, this helicopter will serve as a peacekeeping assets of the world under the auspices of the United Nations (UN) in the territorial waters of Lebanon. This procession begins with the delivery of Standart Certificate of Airworthiness from Kapuslaik Baranahan Kemhan Laksma TNI Edy Sulistyadi, S.T., to PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) is represented by Kadiv Helicopter Completion Center, Ahmad Taufik Junaedi and forwarded to Danpuspenerbal First Vice Admiral Dwika Tjahja S., SH, then performed the Ordination and Deregation of AS 565 MBe helicopter (S / N: 7036) to HS-4207 . In his speech, Commander of First Vice Admiral Dwika Tjahja S., SH, said that in building the second phase of the Navy power of 2015-2019, Naval Flight Navy gradually continue to develop Defense System Main Equipment (AlutSista) aircraft for anti submarine (AKS), anti surface, tactical recoon, helicopter landing, fast logistics support and training purpose. Panther will strengthen the corvette and frigate Navy. "Helicopter aircraft is certainly has the most advanced capabilities in its class," he said after the handover procession. The need for the aircraft, said First Admiral Dwika Tjahja, is certainly to respond to threats that disrupt the existence of security and sovereignty of national water jurisdictions that have strategic value for the sake of shipping, trade, communication, fishery, mining and so forth. Along with the development of a highly dynamic strategic environment, the challenges of future tasks facing will be increasingly complex and difficult and cover a considerable dimension, whether in the field of Military Operations For War and Military Operations Other Than War. Therefore the AS 565 pather MBe HS-4207 helicopter aircraft will be projected as an air element for the TNI Konga XXVIII-J / Unifil (United Nations Interim Force in Lebanon) TNI Task Force Task Force. 2017/2018 which will serve as a peacekeeping force under the auspices of the United Nations (UN) in the territorial waters of Lebanon February 26, 2018. "This helicopter plane we will fly from Indonesia by using cargo plane to Lebanon. Because, the ship was waiting there, " he said. (NewspaperMemo)

http://www.straitstimes.com/singapore/indonesias-armed-forces-chief-receives-award




PHOTO: MINDEF
PUBLISHED
FEB 10, 2018, 5:00 AM SGT
Indonesia's armed forces chief Hadi Tjahjanto has received a prestigious Singapore military award for his role in strengthening defence ties between the Indonesian Air Force and the Republic of Singapore Air Force (RSAF) in his previous capacity as Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Air Force.

Air Chief Marshal (ACM) Hadi was awarded the Pingat Jasa Gemilang (Tentera) - or Meritorious Service Medal (Military) - conferred by President Halimah Yacob.

He was presented with the award by Minister for Defence Ng Eng Hen on Thursday.

The Singapore and Indonesian air forces carry out regular bilateral exercises.

Last September, they conducted the largest combined flypast to date between the RSAF and a foreign air force, to commemorate 50 years of diplomatic relations between the two countries.

ACM Hadi was visiting Singapore for the first time as Indonesia's armed forces chief.



On Thursday, he called on Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong, Dr Ng and Chief of Defence Force Perry Lim.

He also reviewed a guard of honour at the Ministry of Defence and visited this year's Singapore Airshow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

*Singapore Airshow 2018: PTDI continues expanding its portfolio*

8th February 2018 - 04:02 GMT | by Gordon Arthur in Singapore

PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) will deliver three NC-212i light transport aircraft – one to Vietnam and two to the Philippines – by midyear, _Shephard_ learned at Singapore Airshow 2018.

Arie Wibowo, director of production at PTDI, said that certification for the NC-212i’s Genesys Aerosystems S-Tec 5000 digital autopilot system, a process being led by Airbus Defence & Space, should occur by ‘this summer’. Once achieved, this will allow three aircraft to be delivered to the Vietnam People’s Air Force and Philippine Air Force (PAF) respectively.

The Vietnamese aircraft is currently being used for the certification process. The aircraft were completed at PTDI’s Bandung facility some time ago, but have been awaiting their certificate. Delivery of the PAF aircraft has been delayed well after the original anticipated handover date of late 2015.

As well as manufacturing NC-212i and CN-235 aircraft, PTDI also manufactures fuselages for the Airbus H225M, as well as tail booms and door panels for the Bell 412.

PTDI is currently building a CN-235-220M transport aircraft for the Nepalese Army Air Wing. The Indonesian company expects a contract for a second aircraft to materialise this year too.

Wibowo highlighted the state-owned firm’s involvement in customising Airbus ‘green’ Fennec and Panther helicopters for the Indonesian military, including integrating weapon systems and FLIR sensors.

PTDI is putting a concerted effort into improving aerospace safety, with Wibowo noting that a new training facility will be set up within the next two years, likely in Bandung.
*
Wibowo said PTDI is exploring technological collaboration with Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) on a customised Anka MALE UAV solution for the Indonesian military.

A framework agreement will be signed in due course for what it considers a low-risk proposal. PTDI expects that an operational prototype could be ready with 12 months of an agreement being signed.

The Indonesian Air Force has a stated requirement for a MALE UAV, and the country would like to develop its own platform with technology transfers from a foreign OEM. Certainly, China is one manufacturer offering to cooperate with Indonesia.

However, because this indigenous development would take a considerable amount of time, PTDI is promoting an Anka-based solution to the government as a faster stop-gap solution. It is thus a business-to-business initiative.*

PTDI continues to be involved in the joint KF-X fighter development programme with Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) as well, despite struggles in keeping up with payments to South Korea. Approximately 80 PTDI technicians are currently working on the project in South Korea.

As the TNI-AU eyes the potential purchase of up to four Airbus A400M transport aircraft and 11 Sukhoi Su-35 fighters, PTDI expects to gain some involvement in terms of MRO as well. Given PTDI’s long experience of cooperation with Airbus, the company will be hoping for significant component or system production in the A400M programme.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/mil-log/singapore-airshow-2018-ptdi-continues-expanding-it/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

New AS555AP Fennec light attack helicopter of the Indonesian Army Aviation 13th Assault Squadron.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Blast from the past

Visit of Soeharto to Bosnia city of Sarajevo during siege in Sarajevo, his adjuntant Mr Sjafrie. Now pension, carrying Soeharto 12 kg plate carrier. Look cool enough

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

All credit to Ongen Bonaparte













Illustration of cargo drone made by Salihara Drone Development





Rescue drone, also made by the same company


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Army aviation helicopters

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Special coverage of the Indonesian Army Aviation new AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopter.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pulau Miangas DIserbu Pasukan Intai Amfibi Korps Marinir

Prajurit Intai Amfibi Korps Marinir menyerbu Pulau Miangas dalam Latihan Pemantapan Taifib TW. IV Tahun 2017, Kepulauan Talaud, Sulawesi Utara, Sabtu (10/02/2018).

Serbuan yang dilakukan oleh pasukan khusus Korps Marinir TNI Angkatan Laut tersebut, disaksikan langsung oleh Komandan Korps Marinir Mayor Jenderal TNI (Mar) Bambang Suswantono, S.H., M.H., M.Tr (Han),

Komandan Pasmar-1 Brigadir Jenderal TNI (Mar) Lukman, S.T., M.Si. (Han), Komandan Pasmar-2 Brigadir Jenderal TNI (Mar) Nur Alamsyah, Komandan Lantamal VIII Laksma TNI Ahmadi Heri Purnomo, S.E. MM,

Wadan Lantamal VIII Kolonel Marinir Budi Purnama, Asintel Kormar Kolonel Marinir Widodo, Asops Dankormar Kolonel Marinir Edi Juardi, Wadan Pasmar-1 Kolonel Marinir Siswoto

Komandan Kolatmar Kolonel Marinir Wurjanto, Asops Danpasmar-2 Kolonel Marinir Nawawi, Danlanal Melonguane Letkol Marinir Muh. Maftukin

Latihan Pemantapan Taifib TW. IV TA. 2017 bertujuan untuk meningkatkan kemampuan kerjasama dan koordinasi taktik dan teknik unsur-unsur di jajaran Batalyon Intai Amfibi Korps Marinir

dalam melaksanakan tugas serta memelihara kemampuan dan keterampilan profesionalisme satuan untuk melaksanakan operasi-operasi khusus yang di berikan oleh komando atas.

Dengan manuver lapangan melalui tiga kemampuan yang dimilikinya yaitu aspek darat, aspek laut dan aspek udara, pasukan Intai Amfibi melaksanakan Terjun Tempur (Junpur) dengan menggunakan

pesawat Cassa NC-212 sebagai sarana infiltrasi untuk menguasai sasaran dermaga, BTS, dan Pantai Bolo, sedangkan Rubber Duck Operation (RDO) dengan pesawat Hercules C-130 menuju ke titik pendaratan untuk membebaskan sandera yang berada di Bandar Udara Miangas,

dan tim Sea Reder yang sebelumnya telah melakukan Long Range Navigation melaksanakan penyekatan di laut.

Latihan yang mengambil tema “Dengan Latihan Pemantapan Taifib Tahun 2017, Kita Tingkatkan Kemampuan Dan Profesionalisme Prajurit Yontaifib Guna MencapaiKkesiapsiagaan Operasional

Satuan Dalam Rangka Mendukung Tugas Pokok Korps Marinir” ini, diikuti oleh seluruh satuan Intai Amfibi yang ada di Korps Marinir, baik yang berada di Pasmar-1 maupun yang ada di Pasmar-2.

Adapun materi latihan yang dilatihkan kali ini mengacu pada tiga media (Tri Media) yaitu pada aspek udara meliputi Mobud, Combat Free Fall, Rubber Duck Operation, dan Pandu Para, aspek darat

meliputi Patroli, taktik kondisi tertentu, menembak Sniper, menembak reaksi, dan pembebasan sandera, aspek laut meliputi Long Range Navigation dan menembak diatas sea Rider, serta Intelijen

yang meliputi Infiltrasi dan Exfiltrasi, Cover Concealment dan Compartementation (C3), teknik Matbar, teknik Puldata, dan teknik penyampaian berita.

Pada pelaksanaan Latihan Pemantapan Satuan Intai Amfibi ini telah melibatkan 470 personel peserta latihan dan beberapa alut sista yang ada di jajaran TNI Angkatan Laut mulai: KRI LPD, Kal, Hercules C-130 dan Cassa NC-212.






























_http://wartakota.tribunnews.com/2018/02/10/pulau-miangas-diserbu-pasukan-intai-amfibi-korps-marinir_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhayangkara

katarabhumi said:


> Agree, - a repeated lie can be the truth if left unchallenged -, by saying it is mere under license it negates very much Indonesia's part in developing it. Not every one knows right away what "N" is stands for and usually the article doesn't care to explain it either. Seems little and unimportant thing but enough to make people to sneer at our capability. I know because I had seen examples here on PDF, fortunately there are Indonesian members here to correct them, but what about out there?
> 
> We have to admit we are very very weak on this matter, in general, we tend to ignore what other says about us, it is good and bad at the same time.
> 
> And our medias are just mbeeehhh..., According to Tempo, we have the most number of media outlets in the world but (ironically) almost never they went out to set/correct things right let alone helping to create a strong positive image of Indonesia.





Star Bugs said:


> I disagree. What good is FACT if people don't know it. Apa gunanya fakta kalau yang beredar ( dan dibiarkan beredar ) itu artikel salah ttg CN235? We have to spread the FACTS. Otherwise, we will become the victim of lies. These magazines wrote wrongly about CN235. How will the readers know the fact about CN235 if we don't respond? PTDI has to respond to these articles because they're one of the manufacturers. These are mainstream aviation magazines distributed all around the world. Bukan tabloid aviasi murahan. Bisa cari di toko buku sekelas Periplus. Di bandara Changi, Kansai, di-mana2x ada. Kalo ada majalah setara TIME Magazine bikin artikel salah tentang Indonesia, masak kita nggak respon? Kalo ada TV setara CNN, BBC bikin laporan salah ttg Indonesia, masak pemerintah nggak respon?



Oh, sorry to say my friend, pendapat sy tetap sama, klo untuk masalah pemberitaan mengenai status cn235 yg disebutkan under-license, sy rasa itu bukan masalah besar yg musti direspon secara berlebihan. Dan mengenai kebiasaan media asing yg terkesan sering meremehkan kemampuan pihak lain terutama negara yg masih dianggap sebagai "third world country", itu memang betul dan sudah menjadi rahasia umum. Lantas apakah kita harus merespon? Ya mesti dilihat dulu kasus per-kasus, apakah pemberitaan tersebut merugikan atau tidak, menyebabkan dampak yg buruk atau tidak. Klo setiap pemberitaan itu semuanya harus direspon, bisa habis pikiran dan energi kita cm buat ngurusin hal2 semacam itu..
Dan kembali ke kasus cn235, apakah dgn pemberitaan tersebut selama ini telah merugikan PTDI? Apakah pemberitaan tersebut telah menyebabkan terjadinya penurunan pesanan produk PTDI? Rasanya kok tidak, justru sy melihat terjadinya peningkatan pesanan terutama utk produk pesawat cn235. Dan klo pun memang kita mengharapkan sebuah pengakuan, sebetulnya dengan adanya pesanan dari negara lain itu secara tidak langsung sudah mengakui akan kemampuan industri dirgantara Indonesia melalui PTDI. Dan seluruh dunia pun tahu kemana mereka harus memesan ketika membutuhkan pesawat sejenis cn235, klo gak ke Airbus ya ke PTDI, tergantung dari market share masing2 pihak..
Jadi menurut sy, ketimbang PTDI harus sibuk ngurusin hal2 semacam itu lebih baik mereka fokus dgn program kerja yg sudah direncanakan dan menunjukan kemampuan mereka kepada dunia melalui inovasi dan hasil karya mereka.
Dan kita disini cm bisa melihat apakah PTDI pernah ataukah akan melayangkan surat protes? Karena mereka sebetulnya yg bisa mengkalkulasi dampak dari pemberitaan tersebut.



Star Bugs said:


> ..Kalo ada majalah setara TIME Magazine bikin artikel salah tentang Indonesia, masak kita nggak respon? Kalo ada TV setara CNN, BBC bikin laporan salah ttg Indonesia, masak pemerintah nggak respon?


Wait., tunggu dulu mas, ini pemberitaannya yg seperti apa dulu, ini kasusnya yg seperti apa? Jangan menyama-ratakan bahwa setiap kasus itu harus diperlakukan sama, karena masing2 butuh perlakuan dan respon yg berbeda tergantung dari analisis dampak yg ditimbulkan., Sebagai contoh, seperti kasus twit dari jurnalis BBC yg memberikan laporan salah tentang bantuan KLB di Asmat, Papua? Tentu pemberitaan semacam ini harus langsung direspon dan ditindak! Karena akan memberikan dampak negatif terhadap pandangan Internasional yg menganggap seolah2 bahwa negara kita gak serius dalam menangani kasus KLB di Papua.. Sekali lg harus dilihat dulu kasus pemberitaannya seperti apa, soalnya yg lg kita bahas ini tentang cn235, jadi biar bahasannya gak melebar kemana-mana.

Btw, sorry if I should to use Bahasa, soale lg ribet n kepanjangan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

*Foreign researchers’ access to TNI museums restricted*

Moses Ompusunggu
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Fri, February 9, 2018 | 06:12 pm



The Satria Mandala museum, managed by the Indonesian Military (TNI), displays the weaponry system owned by the TNI. (Kompas/Agnes Theodora Wolkh Wagunu)



Foreign researchers can no longer freely enter museums run by the Indonesian Military (TNI) without permission from the TNI headquarters, in a new policy that one local historian says shows Indonesia to be “allergic to foreigners.” 

In August last year, the TNI reportedly issued a policy temporarily banning foreign nationals from entering Indonesia's main military museum, the Satriamandala Museum, located on one of the busiest thoroughfares in Jakarta, Jl. Gatot Subroto in Kuningan, without permission from the military’s headquarters.

_The Jakarta Post_ recently obtained an undated photograph showing two flyers announcing the temporary ban on foreigners visiting the museum.

"For the moment, visitors from abroad are not allowed to enter/visit Satriamandala Museum before receiving a permit from the TNI headquarter," the announcement displayed in the photograph read. 

The _Post_ visited Satriamandala Museum on Thursday, and found that the announcement had been taken down.

A museum official said that since January the restriction had been relaxed by allowing foreigners to enter the museum for recreational purposes only. Foreigners who wanted to visit the museum for research purposes were still obliged to obtain a permit from the intelligence assistant to the TNI commander, the official said.

The regulation is said to have been implemented at two other museums managed by the TNI's History Center namely the Indonesian Communist Party (PKI) Betrayal Museum in Lubang Buaya, East Jakarta, and the Indonesian Soldier Museum within the Taman Mini Indonesia Indah (TMII) complex, also in East Jakarta.




Two kids play with old heavy machine guns once used by the Indonesian Military (TNI) at the Satria Mandala military museum in Jakarta on Sunday. As apart of the celebration of TNI. (The Jakarta Post/JP)

Renowned historian Asvi Warman Adam told the _Post_ that two of his foreign colleagues had been affected by the restriction.

One tried to enter Satriamandala, Asvi said, while the other researcher attempted to enter the PKI Museum in Lubang Buaya. "[This policy] creates a negative image of Indonesia as a state that is undemocratic, isolated and being allergic to foreigners," Asvi said, recalling there had been no such obligation previously.

The University of Indonesia historian called the regulation "discriminatory" given that it did not apply to Indonesian researchers. "Museums are not archives. In museums, the dioramas are for the public," Asvi said.

TNI spokesman Brig. Gen. Sabrar Fadhilah insisted the policy regarding foreign researchers was a "procedure" that had to be implemented for "foreigners who want to enter military institutions" and that it aimed to ensure impartiality in research.

"It's like somebody, a foreigner, who wanted to come to your house to research whether or not your house was formerly owned by the Dutch. That person must secure your permission," Sabrar said in a phone interview on Friday.

"I think there has to be a process to ensure research is not conducted haphazardly," Sabrar said.




Lesson learned – Then Maj.Gen.Soeharto (right) let an operation to remove the bodies of military generals, who were killed and dumped into a well at the G30S coup headquarters called “Lubang Buaya” in the 1965 incident. (Tempo/-)

Established in October 1972, Satriamandala Museum is Indonesia's foremost military museum and houses a trove of artifacts, weapons and vehicles. The name of the museum is derived from the Sanskrit words meaning "a sacred place of knights."

Prior to its establishment, the museum's main building was formerly the home of Indonesia's founding father Sukarno, who stepped down from power following the attempted coup in 1965, which has been blamed on the now-defunct PKI.

It has four rooms dedicated to artefacts that once belonged to four of the country’s most prominent military figures: Soeharto, who rose to power as president in 1967 and governed the country for more than three decades until his downfall in 1998; Abdul Harris Nasution, a military strategist and a close ally of Soeharto, best known for escaping an assassination attempt during the attempted 1965 coup; national hero Sudirman, Indonesia's first military commander; and Oerip Soemohardjo, Indonesia's first armed forces chief of staff.

Notable exhibits include a litter used to carry Sudirman during his seven months of guerilla fighting in Java against Dutch imperialists, and Indonesia's first presidential aircraft named the RI Seulawah 1. 

The museum also contains dioramas showcasing the history of Indonesia’s military, including the country's volatile formative years, between 1945 and1949, which are now being scrutinized by a large-scale Dutch-funded research project involving local historians from Gadjah Mada University (UGM) in Yogyakarta. (ahw)

*Topics :*

Museum, TNI, researchers, foreigners


----------



## Nike

Svantana said:


> *Foreign researchers’ access to TNI museums restricted*
> 
> Moses Ompusunggu
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta | Fri, February 9, 2018 | 06:12 pm
> 
> 
> 
> The Satria Mandala museum, managed by the Indonesian Military (TNI), displays the weaponry system owned by the TNI. (Kompas/Agnes Theodora Wolkh Wagunu)
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign researchers can no longer freely enter museums run by the Indonesian Military (TNI) without permission from the TNI headquarters, in a new policy that one local historian says shows Indonesia to be “allergic to foreigners.”
> 
> In August last year, the TNI reportedly issued a policy temporarily banning foreign nationals from entering Indonesia's main military museum, the Satriamandala Museum, located on one of the busiest thoroughfares in Jakarta, Jl. Gatot Subroto in Kuningan, without permission from the military’s headquarters.
> 
> _The Jakarta Post_ recently obtained an undated photograph showing two flyers announcing the temporary ban on foreigners visiting the museum.
> 
> "For the moment, visitors from abroad are not allowed to enter/visit Satriamandala Museum before receiving a permit from the TNI headquarter," the announcement displayed in the photograph read.
> 
> The _Post_ visited Satriamandala Museum on Thursday, and found that the announcement had been taken down.
> 
> A museum official said that since January the restriction had been relaxed by allowing foreigners to enter the museum for recreational purposes only. Foreigners who wanted to visit the museum for research purposes were still obliged to obtain a permit from the intelligence assistant to the TNI commander, the official said.
> 
> The regulation is said to have been implemented at two other museums managed by the TNI's History Center namely the Indonesian Communist Party (PKI) Betrayal Museum in Lubang Buaya, East Jakarta, and the Indonesian Soldier Museum within the Taman Mini Indonesia Indah (TMII) complex, also in East Jakarta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two kids play with old heavy machine guns once used by the Indonesian Military (TNI) at the Satria Mandala military museum in Jakarta on Sunday. As apart of the celebration of TNI. (The Jakarta Post/JP)
> 
> Renowned historian Asvi Warman Adam told the _Post_ that two of his foreign colleagues had been affected by the restriction.
> 
> One tried to enter Satriamandala, Asvi said, while the other researcher attempted to enter the PKI Museum in Lubang Buaya. "[This policy] creates a negative image of Indonesia as a state that is undemocratic, isolated and being allergic to foreigners," Asvi said, recalling there had been no such obligation previously.
> 
> The University of Indonesia historian called the regulation "discriminatory" given that it did not apply to Indonesian researchers. "Museums are not archives. In museums, the dioramas are for the public," Asvi said.
> 
> TNI spokesman Brig. Gen. Sabrar Fadhilah insisted the policy regarding foreign researchers was a "procedure" that had to be implemented for "foreigners who want to enter military institutions" and that it aimed to ensure impartiality in research.
> 
> "It's like somebody, a foreigner, who wanted to come to your house to research whether or not your house was formerly owned by the Dutch. That person must secure your permission," Sabrar said in a phone interview on Friday.
> 
> "I think there has to be a process to ensure research is not conducted haphazardly," Sabrar said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesson learned – Then Maj.Gen.Soeharto (right) let an operation to remove the bodies of military generals, who were killed and dumped into a well at the G30S coup headquarters called “Lubang Buaya” in the 1965 incident. (Tempo/-)
> 
> Established in October 1972, Satriamandala Museum is Indonesia's foremost military museum and houses a trove of artifacts, weapons and vehicles. The name of the museum is derived from the Sanskrit words meaning "a sacred place of knights."
> 
> Prior to its establishment, the museum's main building was formerly the home of Indonesia's founding father Sukarno, who stepped down from power following the attempted coup in 1965, which has been blamed on the now-defunct PKI.
> 
> It has four rooms dedicated to artefacts that once belonged to four of the country’s most prominent military figures: Soeharto, who rose to power as president in 1967 and governed the country for more than three decades until his downfall in 1998; Abdul Harris Nasution, a military strategist and a close ally of Soeharto, best known for escaping an assassination attempt during the attempted 1965 coup; national hero Sudirman, Indonesia's first military commander; and Oerip Soemohardjo, Indonesia's first armed forces chief of staff.
> 
> Notable exhibits include a litter used to carry Sudirman during his seven months of guerilla fighting in Java against Dutch imperialists, and Indonesia's first presidential aircraft named the RI Seulawah 1.
> 
> The museum also contains dioramas showcasing the history of Indonesia’s military, including the country's volatile formative years, between 1945 and1949, which are now being scrutinized by a large-scale Dutch-funded research project involving local historians from Gadjah Mada University (UGM) in Yogyakarta. (ahw)
> 
> *Topics :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Museum, TNI, researchers, foreigners



Wonder, is equipment in Satriamandala museoum still can be refurbished to working conditions ? @mengkom 

Hmm just asking for curiousity, there is lot gen there like Mesin Bahan, Thomson, Kar 98 etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

*TNI AD Signs Procurement Contract for Goods and Services Rp 9 Trillion*
*
TNI AD Tandatangani Kontrak Pengadaan Barang dan Jasa Rp 9 Triliun
Rabu, 7 Februari 2018 | 21:30 WIB

*
JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Markas Besar TNI Angkatan Darat menandatangani kontrak pengadaan barang dan jasa senilai Rp 9,4 triliun untuk anggaran tahun 2018 yang diwakili oleh Pejabat Pembuat Komitmen (PPK) dari satuan jajaran Angkatan Darat.

Rinciannya, Rp 5,5 triliun untuk belanja barang, dan Rp 3,9 triliun untuk belanja modal. Sementara jumlah paket yang di-"launching" tahun ini sebanyak 178 paket dengan nilai sebesar Rp 1,6 triliun.

Penandatanganan kontrak tersebut disaksikan oleh Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Darat (Kasad) Jenderal TNI Mulyono, didampingi Wakasad Letjen TNI Tatang Sulaiman, Irjenad dan para Asisten Kasad, di Mabesad, Jakarta Pusat, Rabu (7/2/2018).

Sebagaimana dikutip dari _Antaranews.com_, Mulyono mengatakan, pelaksanaan "launching" pengadaan barang dan jasa di lingkungan Angkatan Darat berpedoman pada Peraturan Presiden RI Nomor 4 tahun 2015 tentang perubahan keempat atas peraturan Presiden RI 54 tahun 2010 tentang pengadaan barang dan jasa pemerintah.

(Baca juga: Tahun 2018, Alutsista TNI AD, AL, dan AU Bertambah)

Selain itu, kegiatan ini merupakan penjabaran dari kebijakan Presiden dan Panglima TNI, dimana pelaksanaan kegiatan dilakukan secara transparan, akuntabel dan tertib administrasi serta akan senantiasa dievaluasi secara berkelanjutan dengan menggunakan sistem yang terintegrasi.

Mulyono mengatakan, semangat yang diusung TNI AD dalam penyelenggaraan pengadaan barang dan jasa pada dasarnya telah selaras dengan apa yang menjadi penekanan Panglima TNI, dimana prosesnya harus mengacu kepada ketentuan-ketentuan terkait.

"Dengan adanya permasalahan yang sering berulang maka saya minta agar pihak atau tim yang ditunjuk dalam proses pengadaan melaksanakan tugas dan fungsinya secara maksimal, serta laporan kemajuan yang dibuat harus dapat dipertanggungjawabkan secara administrasi maupun fisiknya," tegas mantan Pangkostrad ini, Rabu.

Kasad juga menekankan kepada mitra pengadaan barang dan jasa agar memiliki komitmen terhadap hal-hal yang tertuang dalam kontrak serta berterus terang apabila ada kendala yang dihadapi, sehingga dapat dilakukan upaya penyelesaiannya secara cepat dan tepat.

(Baca juga: Maret 2018, TNI AD Akan Punya 8 Helikopter Tempur Apache Buatan AS)

Dalam pengadaan barang dan jasa ini sistemnya dilaksanakan swakelola satuan dan pengadaan oleh mitra penyedia.

Di tingkat pusat, pengadaan barang dan jasa dilaksanakan oleh Mabesad dan Badan pelaksana pusat, sedangkan di tingkat daerah oleh Komando utama jajaran Angkatan Darat.

TNI AD juga menggunakan Layanan Pengadaan Secara Elektronik (LPSE) untuk pengadaan barang dan jasa non Alutsista di satuan kerja di jajaran TNI AD.

Kegiatan ini bertujuan untuk mendukung percepatan pengadaan barang dan jasa sesuai dengan prosedur dan mekanisme yang berlaku, tepat waktu, tanpa mengabaikan kualitas maupun kuantitas serta tidak mengalami lintas tahun.

Sehingga dapat mendukung tercapainya opini Wajar Tanpa Pengecualian dari BPK RI pada Laporan Keuangan Kemhan/TNI.

Kegiatan pengadaan barang dan jasa di lingkungan Angkatan Darat merupakan salah satu siklus kegiatan dari pembinaan materiil yang mempunyai peran penting dalam menjamin ketersediaan materiil/bekal dalam kualitas, kuantitas, waktu, kondisi dan kemampuan yang tepat dalam menunjang pelaksanaan tugas pokok TNI AD.
----------------------
Kira2 barang apa yg akan dibeli tni AD dg budget 5.5 trilyun?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

@Svantana

Kira2 barang apa yg akan dibeli tni AD dg budget 5.5 trilyun?


Budget 5,5 trilyun rupiah for belanja barang (purchasing of goods) like gasoline, oil, stationaries, computers, printers, gensets, cements, sands, woods, habels, iron steel construction, shoes, uniforms, googles, food, helmets, etc. 

Budget 3,9 trilyun rupiah for belanja modal (assets investment purchase) like combat vehicles, tactical vehicles, etc. For example with 3,9 trilion rupiah we could buy around 150 - 250 anoas, depends on the varians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Naval Aviation (Penerbal)




This squadron receive CN 235 MPA as new worker. 





This squadron is inactive btw, only Aircraft with Maritime recon, ASW and bomber capabilities can revive This squadron. 

Trainer Aircraft owned by penerbal

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Looks like acquisition of additional Leopard 2 tanks have been confirmed by the Indonesian Army Chief.

"Sunday, 11 February 2018 11:52

Army Chief of Staff (TNI) Army General Mulyono confirmed that the Army bought some additional Leopard tanks, (11/4/2017).

General Mulyono explained that the Army currently has modern weaponry and is not inferior to other countries such as Leopard tank which is one of the most advanced tanks in the world.

These combat tanks were imported directly from Germany.

Well, there is something special from one of the variants that are purchased and that is the Leopard Revolution.

In terms of price, it is much more expensive than the 2A4 variant with a cost of US $ 1.7 million per unit, or if in rupiah currency is worth Rp16, 3 billion per unit.

While the 2A4 variant cost US $ 700,000 or Rp6, 7 billion per unit.

The purchase of Leopard Tank will add to the inventory of Leopard Tank Leopard which now totaled 103 units, consisting of 61 MBT Leopard 2 Revolution, 42 MBT 2A4."

http://aceh.tribunnews.com/amp/2018...rot-ucapan-jokowi-soal-pengadaan-tank-leopard

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mengkom

madokafc said:


> Wonder, is equipment in Satriamandala museoum still can be refurbished to working conditions ? @mengkom
> 
> Hmm just asking for curiousity, there is lot gen there like Mesin Bahan, Thomson, Kar 98 etc


from economical perspective, i think the amount of man-hour and fund needed to resurrect those old-timer is not worth it,
now we have the capability to build the new one which is superior in terms of specification and operational value.

yes, a few years ago pindad has known to refurbish .30 cal M2 aerial guns and converted it to 7.62 M2A1
but that's a different case. M2 browning spare parts are easily available, and is still widely use today.

i never been to satriamandala museum personally, but i've gone to a similar museum in bandung (mandala wangsit). I can say, the condition miserable.
to prevent rust, they dip those historic weapons in a heavy coat of enamel.. as a result, the marking's gone, the hinges not moving anymore.
those weapons lose it's beautiful form, now they're just become a chunk of metal.

the museum curator just concern in preserving the items but forgot to preserve its history. it's preposterous.


----------



## UMNOPutra

Svantana said:


> *Foreign researchers’ access to TNI museums restricted*
> 
> Moses Ompusunggu
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta | Fri, February 9, 2018 | 06:12 pm
> 
> 
> 
> The Satria Mandala museum, managed by the Indonesian Military (TNI), displays the weaponry system owned by the TNI. (Kompas/Agnes Theodora Wolkh Wagunu)
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign researchers can no longer freely enter museums run by the Indonesian Military (TNI) without permission from the TNI headquarters, in a new policy that one local historian says shows Indonesia to be “allergic to foreigners.”
> 
> In August last year, the TNI reportedly issued a policy temporarily banning foreign nationals from entering Indonesia's main military museum, the Satriamandala Museum, located on one of the busiest thoroughfares in Jakarta, Jl. Gatot Subroto in Kuningan, without permission from the military’s headquarters.
> 
> _The Jakarta Post_ recently obtained an undated photograph showing two flyers announcing the temporary ban on foreigners visiting the museum.
> 
> "For the moment, visitors from abroad are not allowed to enter/visit Satriamandala Museum before receiving a permit from the TNI headquarter," the announcement displayed in the photograph read.
> 
> The _Post_ visited Satriamandala Museum on Thursday, and found that the announcement had been taken down.
> 
> A museum official said that since January the restriction had been relaxed by allowing foreigners to enter the museum for recreational purposes only. Foreigners who wanted to visit the museum for research purposes were still obliged to obtain a permit from the intelligence assistant to the TNI commander, the official said.
> 
> The regulation is said to have been implemented at two other museums managed by the TNI's History Center namely the Indonesian Communist Party (PKI) Betrayal Museum in Lubang Buaya, East Jakarta, and the Indonesian Soldier Museum within the Taman Mini Indonesia Indah (TMII) complex, also in East Jakarta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two kids play with old heavy machine guns once used by the Indonesian Military (TNI) at the Satria Mandala military museum in Jakarta on Sunday. As apart of the celebration of TNI. (The Jakarta Post/JP)
> 
> Renowned historian Asvi Warman Adam told the _Post_ that two of his foreign colleagues had been affected by the restriction.
> 
> One tried to enter Satriamandala, Asvi said, while the other researcher attempted to enter the PKI Museum in Lubang Buaya. "[This policy] creates a negative image of Indonesia as a state that is undemocratic, isolated and being allergic to foreigners," Asvi said, recalling there had been no such obligation previously.
> 
> The University of Indonesia historian called the regulation "discriminatory" given that it did not apply to Indonesian researchers. "Museums are not archives. In museums, the dioramas are for the public," Asvi said.
> 
> TNI spokesman Brig. Gen. Sabrar Fadhilah insisted the policy regarding foreign researchers was a "procedure" that had to be implemented for "foreigners who want to enter military institutions" and that it aimed to ensure impartiality in research.
> 
> "It's like somebody, a foreigner, who wanted to come to your house to research whether or not your house was formerly owned by the Dutch. That person must secure your permission," Sabrar said in a phone interview on Friday.
> 
> "I think there has to be a process to ensure research is not conducted haphazardly," Sabrar said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesson learned – Then Maj.Gen.Soeharto (right) let an operation to remove the bodies of military generals, who were killed and dumped into a well at the G30S coup headquarters called “Lubang Buaya” in the 1965 incident. (Tempo/-)
> 
> Established in October 1972, Satriamandala Museum is Indonesia's foremost military museum and houses a trove of artifacts, weapons and vehicles. The name of the museum is derived from the Sanskrit words meaning "a sacred place of knights."
> 
> Prior to its establishment, the museum's main building was formerly the home of Indonesia's founding father Sukarno, who stepped down from power following the attempted coup in 1965, which has been blamed on the now-defunct PKI.
> 
> It has four rooms dedicated to artefacts that once belonged to four of the country’s most prominent military figures: Soeharto, who rose to power as president in 1967 and governed the country for more than three decades until his downfall in 1998; Abdul Harris Nasution, a military strategist and a close ally of Soeharto, best known for escaping an assassination attempt during the attempted 1965 coup; national hero Sudirman, Indonesia's first military commander; and Oerip Soemohardjo, Indonesia's first armed forces chief of staff.
> 
> Notable exhibits include a litter used to carry Sudirman during his seven months of guerilla fighting in Java against Dutch imperialists, and Indonesia's first presidential aircraft named the RI Seulawah 1.
> 
> The museum also contains dioramas showcasing the history of Indonesia’s military, including the country's volatile formative years, between 1945 and1949, which are now being scrutinized by a large-scale Dutch-funded research project involving local historians from Gadjah Mada University (UGM) in Yogyakarta. (ahw)
> 
> *Topics :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Museum, TNI, researchers, foreigners



Hahahaha .. The best eample of inferiority and narrow minded society ...


----------



## SIM.Inc

* Alat Pengendali Tembakan Baru untuk Howitzer 105mm TNI AD *

12 Faebruari 2018





HOWCAN-PAMS Howitzer 105mm TNI AD (photos : LSKK)

Howitzer Cannon Positioning Alignment And Monitoring System (HOWCAN-PAMS) sebagai Alat penjajaran cepat untuk Meriam 105 Tarik Plus Aldalbak (Alat Pengendali Tembakan) Komputer guna mendukung bantuan tembakan secara cepat dan tepat.

Juga meningkatkan kecepatan penyampaian informasi dari pucuk ke Pibak secara realtime dalam proses penjajaran pucuk satbak Armed secara cepat dan akurat dengan jaringan informasi tanpa kabel. Kemudian juga meningkatkan kinerja penembakan, khususnya ketika terjadi perubahan penjajaran pucuk satbak Armed sebagai sarana bantuan tembakan.






Howitzer Cannon Positioning Alignment And Monitoring System (HOWCAN-PAMS) merupakan hasil :
-Produk Litbanghan TA. 2017
-Kerjasama dengan Pussenarmed tahun 2017

(LSKK)

*Rompi Taktis Simulasi Lapangan*
Februari 1, 2018 Admin MIC

 

 

 

 
Rompi Taktis Simulasi Lapangan merupakan alat untuk meningkatkan kemampuan hardware dan software satuan-satuan Batalyon Infanteri maupun Lemdik selaku penyelenggara latihan untuk menilai dan mengendalikan suatu latihan melalui beberapa metode latihan dengan sifat latihan dua pihak tidak dikendalikan.




Produk Litbanghan TA. 2017
Kerjasama dengan Pussimpur tahun 2017


















*Simulator Meriam 57MM S-60*
Juli 17, 2017 adminlskk





 

 

 
Simulator Meriam 57mm S-60 adalah sebagai wahana latihan, menjaga serta meningkatkan kemampuan dan kesemaptaan prajurit.

*Kemampuan dari Simulator Meriam 57mm S-60 adalah :*


Mensimulasikan perilaku alutsista pada saat dioperasikan (gerak laras, gerak badan alutsista, radar, optronics dsb).
Mensimulasikan skenario medan latihan, sasaran (bergerak dan diam), perilaku alutsista dan tembakan (beserta hasil tembakannya). Simulasi medan latihan, memberikan gambaran kondisi medan latihan yang sesuai (mendekati) dengan kondisi riil di lapangan. Simulasi sasaran mensimulasikan objek sasaran baik yang sedang bergerak maupun diam dengan bentuk sesuai dengan keadaan sebenarnya.
Mensimulasikan perilaku personil yang terkait dengan operasi sistem Artileri Pertahanan Udara S57MM.
Mensimulasikan berbagai aksi dan reaksi terkait dengan operasi sistem Artileri Pertahanan Udara S57MM.



Produk First Article (FA) TA. 2016
Sertifikasi Puslaik Kemhan Tahun 2016


















*Radar Sista Rudal Rapier*
Juli 17, 2017 adminlskk

 

 

 

 






Radar Sista Rudal Rapier berfungsi untuk dapat memberikan informasi data sasaran pada pelaksanaan prosedur pengendalian operasi satuan arhanud secara langsung bagi satuan tembak (satbak), dan dapat melengkapi satbak-satbak arhanud yang belum dilengkapi dengan radar untuk melaksanakan fungsi pencarian, pengenalan dan penjejakan terhadap sasaran udara.
















*Short Range Reconnaissance Drone*
Februari 1, 2018 Admin MIC





 

 

 
Short Range Reconnaissance Drone adalah sebuah perangkat keras mesin terbang dengan kendali jarak jauh yang mampu dikendalikan atau mengendalikan dirinya sendiri yang berfungsi untuk menampilkan visualisasi keadaan medan tempur.


Produk Litbanghan TA. 2016
Kerjasama dengan Pussenarmed tahun 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> @Svantana
> 
> Kira2 barang apa yg akan dibeli tni AD dg budget 5.5 trilyun?
> 
> 
> Budget 5,5 trilyun rupiah for belanja barang (purchasing of goods) like gasoline, oil, stationaries, computers, printers, gensets, cements, sands, woods, habels, iron steel construction, shoes, uniforms, googles, food, helmets, etc.
> 
> Budget 3,9 trilyun rupiah for belanja modal (assets investment purchase) like combat vehicles, tactical vehicles, etc. For example with 3,9 trilion rupiah we could buy around 150 - 250 anoas, depends on the varians.


Bukannya ada berita ya yg bilang AD ga akan akusisi mainan baru 2018 ini

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

umigami said:


> Bukannya ada berita ya yg bilang AD ga akan akusisi mainan baru 2018 ini


iya bingung juga...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Dari igmilitary buzz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

umigami said:


> Bukannya ada berita ya yg bilang AD ga akan akusisi mainan baru 2018 ini



Lho di nota keuangan APBN rev 2018 ada tuh tertulis pengadaan 50 unit ranpur untuk matra darat (tidak disebut jenis dan mereknya)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Ya mungkin akuisisi yang nilai kontraknya besar nggak ada, tp klo cuma yang kecil2 dan produksi lokal masih ada pengadaan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Andro and Dilla, two commemorate dogs who sniffing 1 ton meths at sunrise glory boat







*Sempat Mabuk*




Andro dan Dilla, dua anjing pelacak yang bertugas mengungkap penyelundupan sabu di atas KM Sunrise Glory. (Foto: Liputan6.com/Ajang Nurdin/B Santoso)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

Police

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Looks like more Sherpa MPCV delivery.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ardezzo

Two connected news

* Penangkapan Terduga Teroris *
*Densus 88 Tangkap Pedagang Es Terduga Teroris di Indramayu*
Jumat, 9 Februari 2018 17:08 WIB

*TRIBUNNEWSCOM, JAKARTA* - Densus 88 Antiteror kembali menangkap terduga teroris.

Kali ini, seorang pedagang es berinisial MJ diamankan bersama istrinya, ASN, di Kecamatan Haurgelis, Indramayu, Jawa Barat, Rabu (7/2/2018).

"Informasi yang saya dapat, dilakukan penangkapan terhadap dua orang di Indramayu. ASN, sang istri dibawa untuk dimintai keterangan," ujar Kabag Penum Divisi Humas Polri Kombes Pol Martinus Sitompul di Mabes Polri, Kebayoran Baru, Jakarta Selatan, Jumat (8/2/2018).

MJ, menurut Martinus, diduga masuk kelompok Jamaah Ansharut Tauhid (JAT) binaan terpidana teroris yang saat ini mendekam di Lapas Cipinang, Ali Hamka.

Lebih lanjut, Martinus mengungkap bahwa ada empat peran anggota kelompok teroris dalam melancarkan aksi.

Peran pertama yaitu sebagai pelaku langsung.

Kemudian orang yang berperan sebagai perakit bom.

Ada pula pihak atau orang yang berperan sebagai pemasok dana dan memberikan fasilitas.

Selain itu ada pula peran sebagai perekrut anggota-anggota baru.

Mengenai peran MJ, pihak Polri masih mendalaminya hingga saat ini.

"Nanti akan kami dalami lagi peran-peran yang bersangkutan," kata Martinus.

Pointer:

Indonesian Police (Densus 88) capture a presumed terorist with initial MJ in Indramayu
Police has yet to find out what MJ's role in the terorist group


*Duabelas Tahun seolah “Menghilang”, Muhammad Jefry Pulang dalam Peti*
Sabtu, 10 Februari 2018 | 20:58:18 WIB

*Sketsanewscom, Lampung* – Cerahnya sunrise _berpadu alunan deburan ombak Sabtu (10/2) pagi, tak mampu melipur dalamnya duka yang dirasakan Jakri (58), keluarga, dan sanak-saudaranya. Mendung keresahan sudah sedari Rabu (7/2) lalu, terus menggelayuti keluarga nelayan yang tinggal di Lingkungan Kapuran, Kelurahan Pasarmadang, Kecamatan Kotaagung, Tanggamus tersebut. Pasalnya sudah sekitar duabelas tahun, Jakri hidup jauh dari putra kandungnya, MJ (30). Sayangnya begitu kembali ke kampung halaman, MJ harus pulang di dalam peti. Sebelum meninggal, pria satu anak itu dikabarkan berstatus terduga teroris dan ditangkap Dentasemen Khusus 88 Anti Teror di wilayah Kabupaten Indramayu, Jawa Barat Rabu (7/2). Berikut pantauannya._

SEBUAH rumah papan berukuran sedang bercat biru tepat di bibir Teluk Semaka Kabupaten Tanggamus, menjadi saksi bisu kedatangan jenazah MJ. Sudah sekitar duabelas tahun, pria tamatan sekolah menengah atas itu, merantau ke Pulau Jawa. Dalam kurun belasan tahun itu, bisa dibilang MJ nyaris tak pernah pulang.

”Jangankan mau sering pulang, sewaktu almarhum menikah saja, bapaknya hanya dikabari lewat telepon bahwa dia sudah menikah di Jawa. Kalau ibunya, memang sudah lama meninggal. Kami sama sekali nggak sangka kalau dia akan pulang ke kampungnya ini dalam peti,” ungkap salah seorang kerabat.

...

Pointers

MJ , the "presumed terorist", returned to his families in coffin after being captured alive


----------



## Nike

*Singapore Airshow 2018: Leonardo to deepen Asia-Pacific footprint*
12th February 2018 - 08:02 GMT | byGordon Arthur in Singapore

RSS
Leonardo is planning a significant network expansion in the Asia-Pacific region, with the company expecting to increase the number of regional offices it has by 50% before 2022.

This degree of investment, including new representative offices in Bangkok, Jakarta, Islamabad and Dhaka by the end of 2019, reveals the importance of the region to the company. Other offices to be established in Asia-Pacific include Astana, Baku, Canberra, Perth and Shanghai.

Existing offices in places like Australia, Japan, Malaysia and Singapore will expand with a wider range of products as Leonardo brings various subsidiaries under a single brand name.

Speaking to _Shephard_ at Singapore Airshow 2018, Marco Buratti, Leonardo’s senior vice president for international marketing and strategic campaigns, explained: ‘To serve our customers better, we are organising specific service stations for the fleets in operation. We have one in Malaysia, one in Japan, and we intend to use these not only for deliveries but also for other Leonardo products.

'This is part of our plan to make our presence in the region stronger than in the past.’

He continued: ‘We see a number of opportunities in the region, representing in the next five years around 8-10% more in order intakes.'

This equates to about €8-10 billion ($10-12 billion) and will come from such products as maritime surveillance systems, helicopters and radars.

Leonardo released its 2018-22 Industrial Plan in late January which saw share prices tumble after criticism of its content. The aim of the plan is to achieve cumulative sales of €70 billion ($86 billion) by 2022, of which 20% will come from Asia-Pacific.

Buratti noted there were ‘concrete opportunities’ for maritime patrol aircraft, with Malaysia and New Zealand potential customers for its ATR 72MP.

Indeed, the ATR-72MP is among the platforms shortlisted by the Royal Malaysian Air Force for a long-running requirement for four maritime patrol aircraft. Leonardo believes the aircraft, which enjoys many commonalities with ATR 72s in commercial aviation, would offer significant savings.

Buratti said around 450 Leonardo helicopters are either flying or on order in Asia-Pacific today. However, there was a 31% drop in global civil sales for Leonardo from 2012-16.

Nevertheless, with products such as the AW139, AW159 (with sales achieved in the Philippines and South Korea), AW169 and AW189, Leonardo is feeling confident.

Campaigns are currently running in Indonesia, the Philippines and Thailand for the military AW101. A new helicopter MRO facility, for instance, will begin operations in Japan next year.

The Falco UAV has been sold in Turkmenistan, Pakistan, Africa and the Middle East, but the company would like to gain customers elsewhere in Asia as well.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/defence-notes/singapore-airshow-2018-leonardo-deepen-asia-pacifi/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*EO/IR needs*
12th February 2018 - 12:02 GMT | by Alice Budge in London

RSS
Demand for vehicle-based EO/IR systems for surveillance and observation operations is increasing rapidly across the Asia Pacific region.

Following North America, the region is anticipated to be the fastest growing market for such technology, spending up to $38.9 billion collectively on enhanced ISR capabilities over the next decade.

Countries such as China, Indonesia and Singapore have embarked on efforts to increase their defence spending and invest in modernising their military capabilities. 

In particular, programmes to upgrade legacy armoured vehicles with advanced EO/IR systems have been common as armies strive to improve the accuracy of long range missile systems and boost reconnaissance abilities.

The changing nature of the threat faced by militaries in Asia Pacific has spawned new requirements, in particular advanced EO/IR cameras fitted to armoured vehicles and light, highly mobile vehicles, such as Singapore Army’s Spider Light Strike Vehicle, produced by ST Kinetics.

ST Kinetics has also been displaying the prototype of its Next Generation Armoured Fighting Vehicle (NGAFV) at this year's Singapore Airshow, ahead of initial deliveries to the Singapore Army in 2019. The vehicle, which the company claims to be ‘the world’s first fully-digitised AFV', features a 360° surveillance system and advanced EO/IR sensors.

The army has also integrated the Commander’s Open Architecture Panoramic Sight (COAPS) onto a number of its Leopard 2 MBTs, providing the vehicles with modern thermal imagers and day and night CCD cameras.

Integrating modern EO/IR sensors enhances the ability of the crew operating new or legacy military vehicles to detect, recognise, identify, and ultimately engage targets, at greater distances.

Since announcing its intention of doubling the number of troops it commits to UN Peacekeeping operations in 2015, Indonesia has also focused on upgrading and modernising its armoured vehicle fleet, with orders for upgraded Leopard I MBT and 42 Marder 1A3 IFVs.

Meanwhile, the Malaysian government has been taking delivery of its fleet of new AV8 Gempita IFVs (pictured). Developed by DefTech, the vehicles are integrated with FNSS’ Sharpshooter one-man turret which features day/night observation cameras which provide the gunner with 360° situational awareness and accurate targeting. 

As regional tensions have heightened, Taiwan has boosted its efforts to enhance its land, sea and air ISR capabilities. The National Chung-Shan Institute of Science and Technology (NCSIST) has developed a range of EO/IR payloads, including the Electro-Optical Surveillance System (EOSS) and the Panoramic Vehicle Imaging System.

In October 2017, Taiwan’s Ministry of National Defense ordered 285 30mm cannons from Orbital ATK to be installed on the army’s Clouded Leopard 8x8 IFVs, produced by NCSIST. The cannons are integrated with CCD cameras offering the crew enhanced situational awareness and accuracy.

A significant amount of market growth is coming from China, where NORINCO revealed its new armoured vehicle, the VN17 in August 2017. The vehicle is integrated with a wide range of payloads, including advanced EO/IR sensors and an active protection system. 


https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/...pecial-report-asian-armies-sensitive-vehicle/


----------



## Nike

*RH - ROTORHUB*
*EOIR Special Report: Project Eagle’s claws into legacy fleet*
12th February 2018 - 12:02 GMT | by Helen Haxell in London

RSS
Airbus’ home grown onboard processing system, known as Eagle (Eye for Autonomous Guidance and Landing Extension), is progressing to the next round of flight tests, which are to be undertaken in the summer of this year.

In December 2017, Project Eagle saw the system validated via a trial flight on an H225 Super Puma flying testbed.

The extensive ten-hour campaign tested the complete architecture of the system, including the camera sight and long-distance tracking, explained Tomasz Krysinski, VP of research and technology at Airbus Helicopters.

Eagle was able to determine a small ground target at ranges up to 3.2km and then automatically track it during the H225’s approach.

‘The target is to equip our helicopters with an external camera which is gyro-stabilised, and to allow the tracking elements to make the “sense and avoid” function and to couple them with our flight control system,’ Krysinski said. 

This will, in turn, increase the situational awareness for the pilot and result in an autonomous landing.

The sense-and-avoid application could be utilised by VTOL aircraft and, in particular, the next generation of flight being explored by the OEM, including CityAirbus, Racer and Vahana.

Krysinski explained to _Shephard_ that the programme is on track to be applied to the company’s legacy aircraft in two years’ time. 

‘The timeline is to validate everything next year and in 2019 concentrate on the industrial development and then [on] the first application on[board] our fleet in 2020,’ he said.

While the first set of flight tests was completed in December 2017 at the Marignane facility in France, the next set of trials are anticipated for June.

Integration is planned across the Airbus portfolio – current and next-generation – for both civil and military applications. 

‘Regarding the military application, of course it is one of the possible applications. So, we can obtain with this [system] simultaneous localisation and mapping (SLAM). It’s a promising image processing technique that powers 3D terrain data reconstruction in real time,’ Krysinski said.

‘The Eagle will allow [the image processing] to perform the reconstruction during the approach before the [pilot enters] brownout. It can provide 3D representation of the landing zone [while] updating the helicopter localisation by displaying [the landing zone] and it will help [the pilot] in these operations.’

He added that the integration of night vision capabilities through a laser is earmarked for the future.

The H225M is currently operated all over the world, from the Asia-Pacific region, where it is in service with military forces in Indonesia, Malaysia and Thailand, to the French, Mexican and Brazilian MoDs.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/rotorhub/eoir-special-report-project-eagles-claws-legacy-fl/


----------



## Nike

*President instructs police to act against perpetrator of church attack*
Senin, 12 Februari 2018 17:47 WIB - 4 Views

Reporter: antara





President Joko WIdodo (ANTARA PHOTO/Wahyu Putro A)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo has commanded the police to take firm action against the perpetrator of a church attack in Sleman, Yogyakarta.

"I have ordered the authorities to act decisively and negate (any negative influences) to ensure continuous and consistent enforcement of the Constitution," the president noted in Jakarta on Monday.

While highlighting that Indonesia`s Constitution guarantees religious freedom, the head of state asserted that there was no place for people who practice, encourage, and spread intolerance in the country, particularly those doing it by resorting to violence.

The president confirmed to have not received any report on the motive behind the attack, as the police are still investigating the case.

Four people were injured after a man attacked a congregation during a morning mass at the St Lidwina Church in Bedog, Sleman District, on Sunday (Feb 11).

The perpetrator, identified as Suliono, entered the church through its west door and attacked a member of the congregation named Martinus Parmadi Subiantoro and wounded Subiantoro`s back.

The perpetrator, thereafter, entered the main church building while swinging a machete, thereby triggering panic among members of the congregation who then dispersed.

The perpetrator then attacked the priest leading the mass and a congregation member Budi Purnomo who was then still in church.

Father Prier suffered an injury on the back of his head, while Purnomo suffered a wound on the back of the head and neck. 

After the incident, the police immediately tried to normalize the situation. A police official named Munir attempted to negotiate with the perpetrator to surrender.

Refusing to surrender, the perpetrator attacked the police officer, thereby leaving him no option but to fire shots at his stomach and leg in order to take him down.

The perpetrator was then taken to the UGM Hospital, Sleman, for treatment.

The three victims were moved to the Panti Rapih Hospital, Sleman, for intensive treatment. 

Reported by Agus Salim
(T.Y013/A/KR-BSR/A/H-YH) 
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/114...e-to-act-against-perpetrator-of-church-attack


----------



## mengkom

madokafc said:


> Since announcing its intention of doubling the number of troops it commits to UN Peacekeeping operations in 2015, Indonesia has also focused on upgrading and modernising its armoured vehicle fleet, with orders for upgraded Leopard I MBT and 42 Marder 1A3 IFVs.



Leopard One? please tell me this is a typo


----------



## barjo

mengkom said:


> Leopard One? please tell me this is a typo


leopard one? geess don't tell anyone we robb german military museum


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force Grob G 120TP.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sudah jelas ya... pada kcr-60, kri sampari, tetap terpasang dudukan rudal c-705.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## striver44

mengkom said:


> Leopard One? please tell me this is a typo


Typo


----------



## mandala

pr1v4t33r said:


> Sudah jelas ya... pada kcr-60, kri sampari, tetap terpasang dudukan rudal c-705.


And yet there is still an Indonesian blogger making speculative article just by seeing pictures given to him and saying that the missiles was indeed removed and replaced by RHIB Crane.

https://www.hobbymiliter.com/6987/kcr-60m-tni-al-kehilangan-kemampuan-serangan-jarak-jauh/

The pictures that he is referring to are pictures of a RHIB Crane on the upgraded KCR-60:











_(Photos: IMF)
_
Please note that we can see from the pics above that the RHIB Crane is located at the port side (left hand side) of the vessel whereas the C-705 missiles are positioned at the center of the vessel.

The same RHIB Crane can be seen also from the below pic of Chinese Technicians installing wiring cables on the missile mountings for the C-705 missiles. We can see also that the RHIB Crane is located at the port side (left hand side) of the vessel.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*DN - DEFENCE NOTES*
*Singapore Airshow 2018: Boeing's Asia defence market expanding*
13th February 2018 - 04:02 GMT | byWendell Minnick in Singapore

RSS
Boeing is upbeat about its opportunities in the Asia-Pacific for a long list of military products, including offering the KC-46A Pegasus and F/A-18E/F Super Hornet to India to possible further upgrades for Japan’s F-15J Eagles, plus interest in CH-47F Chinook and AH-64 Apachehelicopters.

Gene Cunningham, vice president of Boeing Defense, Space and Security, related that the company views Asia-Pacific as one of the company’s growth areas for the future. This includes new partners and new technologies such as Liquid Robotics’ Wave Glider USV and Insitu’s ScanEagle UAV, he said.

Boeing is in discussions with Vietnam on the military’s interest in UAVs, possibly the ScanEagle or RQ-21 Blackjack (formerly called the Integrator). Even though US defence export restrictions have been lifted, any sales still have to go through a US government release process, he said.

India is expected to receive the last production ‘white tail’ C-17 Globemaster III strategic airlifter, with a decision expected in the near term, he said. The Indian Air Force has already procured ten C-17s to replace ageing Ilyushin Il-76 airlifters.

There is also potential interest in India for the KC-46A Pegasus aerial refueller, which has already been selected by Japan.

The Indian Navy is in technical discussions for the possible procurement of the F/A-18E/F Super Hornet for its new carrier-based aircraft. Boeing expects there to be strong competition for this requirement to outfit fighters for new _Vikrant_-class aircraft carriers.

In Indonesia, Boeing is in discussions on procurement of the CH-47. Pairing the Chinook with Indonesia’s recent procurement of the AH-64 Apache makes sense in terms of adding missions.

In late 2017, Boeing delivered three Apaches and it expects to deliver the remaining five to Indonesia this year.

Overall, the CH-47 market in the Asia-Pacific is impressive for both military and humanitarian/disaster relief missions, Cunningham said.

There have also been discussions with the Philippines and Thailand on their attack helicopter requirements, with both the AH-64 and AH-6i being considered.

Boeing also sees a potential market for both upgrades and new sales of the F/A-18 to Malaysia. The Royal Malaysian Air Force procured eight Hornets in 1997 and has a requirement under its Multi-Role Combat Aircraft programme to outfit three squadrons with new fighters, though this programme has been extant for a number of years.

Boeing has been in discussions for about a decade on Japan’s potential requirement to upgrade 200 F-15s, most likely with an AESA radar and other enhancements.

The company is also eager to participate in Japan’s next-generation fighter aircraft programme to replace its ageing F-2 fighters.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/defence-notes/singapore-airshow-2018-boeings-asia-defence-market/

Government is very upbeat about this plane. Believe me, this one will coming to the town

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

*


Indonesia increases military aircraft fleet
*
Hamid Sellak February 06, 2018

Indonesia is expanding its military’s air capabilities. Six refurbished Lockheed Martin F-16s from the U.S. landed in the island nation in December 2017, the final complement of a procurement of 24. A shipment of the first three of eight Boeing AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopters, pictured, followed. Several Boeing CH-47 Chinook helicopters could join them if current negotiations lead to their procurement by Jakarta. Europe’s Airbus A400M transport plane could also join the migration.

The U.S. provided the F-16s to Indonesia as part of a government-to-government arrangement signed in 2011 under the U.S. Excess Defense Articles program with the first delivery made in July 2014, according to a White House fact sheet. The deal called for Indonesia to acquire 19 single-seat F-16Cs and five F-16D two-seaters.

The planes were updated with the advanced Modular Mission Computer produced by Raytheon, as well as vastly improved radar, avionics and the capability to carry and field more advanced sensors and missiles such as the advanced medium-range air-to-air missile (AMRAAM). Indonesian pilots have been training in the U.S. as part of the deal, and Indonesian aircraft technicians have received training from U.S. mobile training teams in Indonesia.

Indonesia paid an estimated U.S. $750 million for the upgrade. The used planes were procured with a cost-free grant.

The eight AH-64E Apaches went to Indonesia through the U.S. Foreign Military Sales program, finalized in August 2013, according to the U.S. Defense Security Agency. The addition of Northrop Grumman AN/APG-78 Longbow Fire Control Radar and 140 Lockheed Martin AGM-114R3 anti-tank missiles brought the deal total to an estimated U.S. $1.42 billion.

_FORUM_ spoke with Jakarta-based aviation consultant Melvin Richard Prell about the procurements. Prell worked formerly as an advisor with the Office of Defense Cooperation, U.S. Embassy to Indonesia.

“Jakarta’s decision to procure advanced attack aircraft is rooted in a number of territorial and security concerns,” Prell said. He questioned the significance of Indonesian media reports that some of the Apaches would be stationed at a new air base in Indonesia’s Nantuna islands in the South China Sea in a territory partially claimed by China.

“Nantuna is not that big of an issue,” he said. “They have moved assets there already, but what’s driving the acquisition of advanced assault aircraft has more to do with border disputes in Kalimantan, on the border with Malaysia. That is a bigger concern. And of course, terrorism, domestic and international. Some terrorists are coming from the Philippines or Thailand, and a lot of ISIS fighters are coming back from the Middle East.”

The Kalimantan provinces of Indonesia share the island of Borneo with the Malaysian states of Sabah and Sarawak. The island and surrounding waters have been the site of ongoing territorial disputes between the two countries. Indonesian news agency Antara reported that one probable base for the Apaches would be in Berau, in the northernmost district of East Kalimantan.

Jakarta is also trying to modernize its airlift capabilities, Prell said. Negotiations are underway to acquire Boeing CH-47 Chinook helicopters to carry troops and supplies, as well as the A400M large transport plane from the Europe’s Airbus.

“The Indonesian military can move a lot of troops. They have a fairly good lift capability with C130s,” he said, referring to the country’s modest fleet of Lockheed Martin C-130 transport planes. “But with the A400M, they would be able to move their tanks around, which they don’t have a way to do except with ships.”

http://apdf-magazine.com/indonesia-increases-military-aircraft-fleet/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhayangkara

madokafc said:


> Government is very upbeat about this plane. Believe me, this one will coming to the town
> View attachment 453681


If the deal is becomes real, have no idea what makes the govt forcing to acquire such an overpriced aircraft.. When our current defense budget are still inadequate and the Air Force's C130Bs fleet are mostly needs immediate modernisations, I think it is better if that budget are diverted to accelerate the modernisation program, with the C130J Super Herc's is enough to being the successor. Considering to the commonality in spare parts, maintenance and operations, maked the overall acquisitions cost and training are relatively more cheap and efficient. So we can save more money to support other priority programs (IMO).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Bhayangkara said:


> If the deal is becomes real, have no idea what makes the govt forcing to acquire such an overpriced aircraft.. When our current defense budget are still inadequate and the Air Force's C130Bs fleet are mostly needs immediate modernisations, I think it is better if that budget are diverted to accelerate the modernisation program, with the C130J Super Herc's is enough to being the successor. Considering to the commonality in spare parts, maintenance and operations, maked the overall acquisitions cost and training are relatively more cheap and efficient. So we can save more money to support other priority programs (IMO).



Usually in one squadron we use 14 units of aircraft = 4 in duty, 4 ready, 4 maintenance and 2 backup. 

A400m can load cargoes or vehicles that can't be loaded into Super Herky due to their (cargoes and vehicles) weight and size (width and height) like cranes, mlrs, tanks, apaches etc. 

Also A400m can load more paratroopers, passengers and logistic cargoes.

For example paratroopers :
We already have eight C130Hs from Australia (can load 64 paratroopers).

I hope we can buy 24 unit of C130J-30s (92 paratroopers) varian rather than C130J (64 paratroopers).

I also hope we can buy eight unit of A400m (116 paratroopers).

These quantity of aircrafts can be divided into 4 squadrons. 

If each squadron consist of :
6 C130J-30s = 6 * 92 = 552
2 A400ms = 2 * 116 = 232
2 C130H = 2 * 64 = 128

552 + 232 + 128 = 912

If a C130J can load only 64 paratroopers thus 912 / 64 = 14,25

This combination of 6 unit C130J-30s + 2 unit A400ms + 2 unit C130Hs can load more paratroopers/passengers/variety of cargoes/logistics/vehicles than 14 unit of C130Js. 

With this combination so less aircrafts to be bought than the ordinary C130J or C130H.


----------



## Nike

Bhayangkara said:


> If the deal is becomes real, have no idea what makes the govt forcing to acquire such an overpriced aircraft.. When our current defense budget are still inadequate and the Air Force's C130Bs fleet are mostly needs immediate modernisations, I think it is better if that budget are diverted to accelerate the modernisation program, with the C130J Super Herc's is enough to being the successor. Considering to the commonality in spare parts, maintenance and operations, maked the overall acquisitions cost and training are relatively more cheap and efficient. So we can save more money to support other priority programs (IMO).



They forced Pelita air services to bought the A400M, not the MoD. Technically it will be under Pertamina, but for operational will be under Air Force supervising.



Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Usually in one squadron we use 14 units of aircraft = 4 in duty, 4 ready, 4 maintenance and 2 backup.
> 
> A400m can load cargoes or vehicles that can't be loaded into Super Herky due to their (cargoes and vehicles) weight and size (width and height) like cranes, mlrs, tanks, apaches etc.
> 
> Also A400m can load more paratroopers, passengers and logistic cargoes.
> 
> For example paratroopers :
> We already have eight C130Hs from Australia (can load 64 paratroopers).
> 
> I hope we can buy 24 unit of C130J-30s (92 paratroopers) varian rather than C130J (64 paratroopers).
> 
> I also hope we can buy eight unit of A400m (116 paratroopers).
> 
> These quantity of aircrafts can be divided into 4 squadrons.
> 
> If each squadron consist of :
> 6 C130J-30s = 6 * 92 = 552
> 2 A400ms = 2 * 116 = 232
> 2 C130H = 2 * 64 = 128
> 
> 552 + 232 + 128 = 912
> 
> If a C130J can load only 64 paratroopers thus 912 / 64 = 14,25
> 
> This combination of 6 unit C130J-30s + 2 unit A400ms + 2 unit C130Hs can load more paratroopers/passengers/variety of cargoes/logistics/vehicles than 14 unit of C130Js.
> 
> With this combination so less aircrafts to be bought than the ordinary C130J or C130H.



Air Force still stick to their C130J plan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Bhayangkara said:


> If the deal is becomes real, have no idea what makes the govt forcing to acquire such an overpriced aircraft.. When our current defense budget are still inadequate and the Air Force's C130Bs fleet are mostly needs immediate modernisations, I think it is better if that budget are diverted to accelerate the modernisation program, with the C130J Super Herc's is enough to being the successor. Considering to the commonality in spare parts, maintenance and operations, maked the overall acquisitions cost and training are relatively more cheap and efficient. So we can save more money to support other priority programs (IMO).



Maybe the payload of Airbus is the reason, as comparison:

Advanced design of the Airbus A400M incorporates extensive use of composite materials. It is fitted with turboprop engines. These engines were selected because of a number of advantages, such as cruise fuel efficiency and lower operating cost.

* The A400M has a maximum payload capacity of 37 t. It can carry two 8x8 armored vehicles. *This military transport can take-off and land on soft semi-prepared airfields and requires relatively short runways. It was also design to operate with limited or no ground facilities.

The C-130J Super Hercules was developed by Lockheed Martin. It is the latest production version of the C-130 Hercules. The Super Hercules made its first flight in 1996. It replaced in production the previous C-130H. Deliveries of this tactical airlifter commenced in 1998. By 2014 over 280 Super Hercules aircraft of various models have been delivered to at least 14 countries. Largest operators are the US Air Force, US Marine Corps, Australia, Canada, India, Italy and the United Kingdom. In the Royal Air Force service this aircraft is known as Hercules C5.

*This tactical transport aircraft has a payload capacity of 19 t. It can carry 92 soldiers, or 6 pallets, or 2-3 HMMWVs, or a single M113 armored personnel carrier.*

Its stretched version, the C-130J-30 has a payload capacity of 20 t. It can carry 128 soldiers, or 8 pallets with cargo.

And as mentioned in article before:
“The Indonesian military can move a lot of troops. *They have a fairly good lift capability with C130s,*” he said, referring to the country’s modest fleet of Lockheed Martin C-130 transport planes. *“But with the A400M, they would be able to move their tanks around, which they don’t have a way to do except with ships.”*


----------



## Nike

*Korps Marinir Selenggarakan Pelatihan Radar Hughes GSRS*

14 Februari 2018





Radar Kelvin Hughes atau Ground Surveyland Radar System (GSRS) (photo : Kelvin Hughes)

*20 Prajurit Marinir Ikuti Upacara Pembukaan Pelatihan Radar Hughes Hasil Pengadaan Kemhan TA. 2107*
Letkol Mar Helmi Ardiansyah (Paban Harpal Slog Kormar) mewakili Aslog Dankormar Kolonel Mar Budiarso, S.E., membuka upacara Pelatihan Radar Hughes Kormar Hasil Pengadaan Kemhan TA. 2017 bertempat di Aula Golf Range Cilandak Jakarta Selatan, Senin (12/02/2018).

Pelatihan Radar Hughes Kormar Hasil Pengadaan Kemhan TA. 2017 diikuti oleh 20 personel terdiri dari Brigif-1Mar 4 personil, Brigif-2 Mar 4 personel, Brigif-3 Mar 4 personel, Menart-1 Mar 4 personel dan Menart-2 Mar 4 personel, kepelatihan ini akan berlangsung selama empat hari dari tanggal 12 s.d 15 Februari 2018 dengan Ketua Pelaksana Danyonif-4 Mar Letkol Mar Didik Iwan Supriyanto, S.E., M.Tr.Hanla.

Dalam sambutannya Aslog Dankormar yang dibacakan oleh Paban Harpal Slog Kormar menyampaikan bahwa pelatihan dan uji coba ini merupakan upaya yang dilakukan dalam proses transfer pengetahuan dan aplikasi cara pengunaan alat sebelum diserahkan kepada Korps Marinir untuk memberikan keyakinan kepada pimpinan Korps Marinir bahwa setelah mengikuti pelatihan ini calon pengawak mampu mengoperasikan alat ini dan mengetahui kemampuan dan batas kemampuan alat ini yang akan digunakan dalam menunjang tugas pokok satuannya.





Tampilan Kelvin Hughes GSRS radar (photo : Kelvin Hughes)

*Radar Kelvin Hughes GSRS*

"Radar Hughes atau Ground Surveyland Radar System (GSRS) ini merupakan tipe radar pengamatan permukaan/darat, yang memiliki kemampuan mendeteksi, mengetahui dan mengidentifikasi musuh yang bergerak berupa kendaraan maupun personel secara terus menerus dari arah 360 derajat dan dapat dibuat Zona Clearing Alarm yang dapat mendeteksi musuh yang masuk wilayah tertentu. Radar ini terdiri dari 5 set mobile (dalam kendaraan) dan 5 set portable yang akan didistribusikan masing-masing 1 set (mobile maupun portable) ke Brigif-1 Mar, Brigif-2 Mar, Brigif-3 Mar, Menart-1 Mar dan Menart-2 Mar,"ucap Aslog Dankormar.

Sebelum mengakhiri sambutannya ada beberapa hal yang patut dipedomani, pertama utamakan faktor keselamatan dan keamanan personel maupun material, kedua laksanakan pelatihan dan uji coba ini dengan serius, ketiga proses transfer pengetahuan dan aplikasi penggunaan radar ini agar dilaksanakan sebaik-baiknya.

Hadir dalam acara tersebut Danyonif-4 Mar Letkol Mar Didik Iwan Supriyanto, S.E.,M.Tr.Hanla (Palaklat), Pabandya Pal Slog Kormar Mayor Mar Andy Suryanto (Pawas/Staf Uji Fungsi), Pasi 2 Yonif-4 Mar Mayor Mar Bambang Pramusintho (Pasioplat, Instruktur Mr. Alex Kehoe (Kelvin Hughes, UK), Bapak Syarifuddin dan Bapak Teddy (PT. Kencana Sakti Buana).

(TNI AL)
Marine Corps just bought Kelvin Hughes Ground Surveillance Radar Systems and made training of it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NEKONEKO

Bhayangkara said:


> If the deal is becomes real, have no idea what makes the govt forcing to acquire such an overpriced aircraft.. When our current defense budget are still inadequate and the Air Force's C130Bs fleet are mostly needs immediate modernisations, I think it is better if that budget are diverted to accelerate the modernisation program, with the C130J Super Herc's is enough to being the successor. Considering to the commonality in spare parts, maintenance and operations, maked the overall acquisitions cost and training are relatively more cheap and efficient. So we can save more money to support other priority programs (IMO).


its the time to get new aircraft that can carry heavier cargo. with the herky to carry the troops the A400M can carry the komodo/badak/apache etc (tapi mungkin ga bisa ngangkut marder and MMWT agak2 ngepres) to another island far away, last exercise TNI AU use p6 ATAV , with A400M they can bring heavier vechile.
but yeah A400M is expensive and there is not many options in the market.
considerring that TNI AU want to get AEW, tanker, and new transport aircraft, they should get additional budget.
cut a few % from the army and give it to the air force and navy.
are we still at 1% gdp for military?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Bugs

I definitely want new full sized frigates, but I don't want to see this one go away either.








jek_sperrow said:


> its the time to get new aircraft that can carry heavier cargo. with the herky to carry the troops the A400M can carry the komodo/badak/apache etc (tapi mungkin ga bisa ngangkut marder and MMWT agak2 ngepres) to another island far away, last exercise TNI AU use p6 ATAV , with A400M they can bring heavier vechile.
> but yeah A400M is expensive and there is not many options in the market.
> considerring that TNI AU want to get AEW, tanker, and new transport aircraft, they should get additional budget.
> cut a few % from the army and give it to the air force and navy.
> are we still at 1% gdp for military?



How about this is one? Bigger, fly further, and cheaper. And please don't say difficult and expensive to maintain because they already produce more than 1000 units compare to A400M only 70 units.

Il-76MD-90A
An upgraded version with a new glass cockpit, upgraded avionics, new internal wing structure and Aviadvigatel PS-90 engines. It was also known as *Il-476* while in development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Star Bugs said:


> How about this is one? Bigger, fly further, and cheaper. And please don't say difficult and expensive to maintain because they already produce more than 1000 units compare to A400M only 70 units.
> 
> Il-76MD-90A
> An upgraded version with a new glass cockpit, upgraded avionics, new internal wing structure and Aviadvigatel PS-90 engines. It was also known as *Il-476* while in development.


ok this bird is good , and because it use turbo fan engine it gonna need longer air strip for take off and landing, not really a problem we have many air field wih adequate length.

tambahan The A400M is able to land on, and take-off from, any short, soft and rough unprepared CBR 6 airstrip, no longer than 750 m / 2,500 ft, while delivering up to 25 tonnes / 55,000 lb of payload, and with enough fuel on board for a 930 km / 500 nm return trip.
Should we get this new type of cargo aircraft? (yes)
Which one? (pass) 
btw kita jadi beli yang pesawat amfibi rusia kan? mungkin kalo selera cocok bisa nambah pesawat tipe lain dari rusia


----------



## nametag

The reasoning behind acquiring A-400M as a way to transport our tank sound ridiculous, you can't carry any leopard 2 with A-400M. You have to use C-17 to transport them. If they mean to transport AMX-13 or FV101 scorpion as "Tanks", then even the old hercs can carry them you don't need to buy overprice A400

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d_mk2

A400m dibeli bukan buat kapabilitasnya tapi buat kickbacknya atau buat ngumpulin duit buat pilpres 2019
Seperti dulu sir beye pada bank century
Note: ini cuma pendapat pribadi ya, ga usah dibawa serius hehehehehhe


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d_mk2 said:


> A400m dibeli bukan buat kapabilitasnya tapi buat kickbacknya atau buat ngumpulin duit buat pilpres 2019. Seperti dulu sir beye pada bank century. Note: ini cuma pendapat pribadi ya, ga usah dibawa serius hehehehehhe



Mudah-mudahan KPK sudah mulai pasang kuda2, siap pasang radar, sebar mata dan telinga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*PT PAL SIAP NAIKKAN UTILISASI PRODUKSI*
14 FEBRUARY 2018 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT
PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) siap meningkatkan utilisasi produksi di tahun ini. Sebagai perusahaan Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN), PAL juga siap untuk mengekspor kapal.

Tahun lalu utilisasi produksi PT PAL masih sekitar 10%-15% dari total kapasitas. Asal tahu kapasitas fabrikasi terpasang PT PAL sebesar 2.100 ton per tahun dan kapasitas pembangunan kapal sebesar 1.680 ton per tahun.

“Kami harapkan utilisasi produksi bisa naik hingga jadi 50%,” kata Budiman Saleh, Direktur Utama PT PAL Indonesia, Selasa (13/2).

Budiman berharap permintaan dari penguatan Alutsista TNI Angkatan Laut, proyek Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan Republik Indonesia didapat oleh PT PAL. “Kami juga berharap mendapat proyek kapal dari negara ASEAN dan juga Afrika untuk bisa kami produksi,” kata Budiman.

Potensi perolehan order dalam negeri bila diperinci yakni kapal OVH KRI Cakra, pengembangan platform KCR 60 Batch 2, KCR 60 SEWACO (Kapal 3 & 4), Platform + SEWACO (Kapal 5 & 6), PKR 3 dan 4, dua unit Offshore Patrole Vessel (OPV) 80-90 meter, Mine Counter Measure Vessel (MCMV) sebanyak dua unit.

Di luar negeri permintaaan potensi perolehan kapal berasal segmen LPD Class, KCR, Container Shop, Ferry Roro, kapal tanker dan kargo. Negara tujuan di ASEAN yakni Thailand, Malaysia, dan FIlipina. Sementara di Afrika seperti Senegal.

Selain proyek pembangunan kapal, PAL pun siap untuk mengerjakan proyek perbaikan kapal dan juga _maintance. _Selain itu kapal pembangkit listrik dan komponen pembangkit listrik juga juga dibangun.

_Photo : Pekerja menggarap pembaruan kapal KRI Malahayati di Dok Irian PT PAL, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Kamis (25/ 01). (Zabur Karuru)_

_Sumber : Kontan_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhayangkara

madokafc said:


> They forced Pelita air services to bought the A400M, not the MoD. Technically it will be under Pertamina, but for operational will be under Air Force supervising.


Oh, so it will differ to the MoD's procurements program? Ok it's clear..



Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Usually in one squadron we use 14 units of aircraft = 4 in duty, 4 ready, 4 maintenance and 2 backup.
> 
> A400m can load cargoes or vehicles that can't be loaded into Super Herky due to their (cargoes and vehicles) weight and size (width and height) like cranes, mlrs, tanks, apaches etc.
> 
> Also A400m can load more paratroopers, passengers and logistic cargoes.
> 
> For example paratroopers :
> We already have eight C130Hs from Australia (can load 64 paratroopers).
> 
> I hope we can buy 24 unit of C130J-30s (92 paratroopers) varian rather than C130J (64 paratroopers).
> 
> I also hope we can buy eight unit of A400m (116 paratroopers).
> 
> These quantity of aircrafts can be divided into 4 squadrons.
> 
> If each squadron consist of :
> 6 C130J-30s = 6 * 92 = 552
> 2 A400ms = 2 * 116 = 232
> 2 C130H = 2 * 64 = 128
> 
> 552 + 232 + 128 = 912
> 
> If a C130J can load only 64 paratroopers thus 912 / 64 = 14,25
> 
> This combination of 6 unit C130J-30s + 2 unit A400ms + 2 unit C130Hs can load more paratroopers/passengers/variety of cargoes/logistics/vehicles than 14 unit of C130Js.
> 
> With this combination so less aircrafts to be bought than the ordinary C130J or C130H.


Maan, it seems you are an expert on Math yah, there's too much numbers you brought 

Anyway, buying an 8 units of A400M with a pricing tag around 200-250 millions each! that is too much, bro', we are not that rich. With such amount of money I prefer to invested it for more fighters or AWACS or radars or LR-SAM systems where we are still lacks on it. Having too much of Airlifter but lacking enough of fighters to escort it, would be a sitting duck and becomes an easy target in contested area.. But if the air force is in a dire needs to have an aircraft with a large capacity, just as you said, the extended variant of C130J-30 is still useful to carrying a large enough of goods or troops for a while.



faries said:


> ..And as mentioned in article before:
> “The Indonesian military can move a lot of troops. *They have a fairly good lift capability with C130s,*” he said, referring to the country’s modest fleet of Lockheed Martin C-130 transport planes. *“But with the A400M, they would be able to move their tanks around, which they don’t have a way to do except with ships.”*


With a carrying capacity of around 40 tonnes is still insufficient to perform those mission. Moreover, there is no urgent need to carrying just a Tank by air. This is far more efficient using an LST or LPD through the sea, with a much more larger capacity to carrying more troops and equipments..

Tapi sekali lagi ini cm pendapat sy pribadi tanpa didasari data dan analisis akan kebutuhan TNI-AU kedepannya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram





Indonesian MoD with PT Pindad SPR2, SPR3, and SPR4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia optimistic about UNSC membership candidacy*
_Jakarta | Wed, February 14, 2018 | 09:30 pm_

Indonesia is enthusiastic about its candidacy for non-permanent membership of the United Nations Security Council (UNSC).

Indonesian Ambassador to the UN Dian Triansyah Djani said many countries had declared their support for the country’s attempt to become the council’s non-permanent member for the 2019-2020 period.

He refused to detail how many and which countries had conveyed their support.

“We are in good hands. Our campaign has gone well [...] due to our track record in keeping the world’s peace,” said Triansyah.

According to the ambassador, Indonesia had deployed a total of 37,000 peace-keeping-troops to conflict areas around the world. 

Triansyah further said Indonesia had managed to gain international support also because of its credibility, which had been shown through its “consistent foreign policy and active contribution in establishing several international associations and participating in various humanity operations.”

“We have long shown that we are a true partner in bridging the world’s countries and have shown our respect to peace and stability,” he added. (ebf)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...timistic-about-unsc-membership-candidacy.html
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...timistic-about-unsc-membership-candidacy.html
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 453902
> View attachment 453903
> 
> View attachment 453907
> 
> View attachment 453905







actually this section works for what?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2 MBTs. Credit to Garuda Net.





















https://www.instagram.com/garuda_net/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mengkom

not many knows that we have yugoslavian made jet trainer/ground attack aircraft, Soko G-2 Galeb
Although it's never been in TNI's service, 1 unit is still operational and owned by PT.DI
i heard it is bought second-hand in late 80's for just US $50.000
it's primary role is as a chaser for N-250 flight test
recently it's been used as an electronic test bed for PTDI made aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Breaking News: Su-35 Contract finally signed.

*Pemerintah Sudah Tandatangani Kontrak Pembelian Sukhoi Rusia*

Zulhamdi Yahmin
15 Februari 2018, 14:03 WIB





Kepala Pusat Komunikasi Publik Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan), Brigadir Jenderal TNI Totok Sugiharto. FOTO: Dok. Kemhan

RILIS.ID, Jakarta— Indonesia dipastikan akan segera kedatangan pesawat tempur Sukhoi-35 dari Rusia. Kepastian itu setelah pemerintah melaksanakan penandatanganan kontrak pembelian pesawat tempur yang akan menggantikan F-5 Tiger milik TNI Angkatan Udara tersebut.

*Kepala Pusat Komunikasi Publik Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan), Brigadir Jenderal TNI Totok Sugiharto, mengonfirmasi penandatanganan kontrak tersebut telah dilaksanakan.

"Iya sudah," kata Totok kepada rilis.id, Kamis (15/2/2018).

Totok mengatakan, penandatanganan kontrak telah dilakukan, Rabu (14/2) kemarin.

"Betul, tanggal 14 kemarin," ujarnya.*

Dia mengungkapkan, penandatanganan kontrak pembelian pesawat generasi 4,5 itu dilakukan di Indonesia. Pesawat yang akan datang rencananya _full combat_ atau dengan persenjataan lengkap.

"Insya Allah _full combat_," ungkap perwira tinggi TNI AD bintang satu tersebut.

Seperti diketahui, pemerintah memang sejak 2014 merencanakan pembelian pesawat tempur Sukhoi-35 untuk TNI AU sebagai pengganti F-5 Tiger yang sudah tidak laik terbang. Rencananya, Indonesia akan mendatangkan Sukhoi itu sebanyak 11 unit.

http://www.rilis.id/Pemerintah-Sudah-Tandatangani-Kontrak-Pembelian-Sukhoi-Rusia

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bhayangkara

mandala said:


> Breaking News: Su-35 Contract finally signed.
> 
> *Pemerintah Sudah Tandatangani Kontrak Pembelian Sukhoi Rusia*
> 
> Zulhamdi Yahmin
> 15 Februari 2018, 14:03 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kepala Pusat Komunikasi Publik Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan), Brigadir Jenderal TNI Totok Sugiharto. FOTO: Dok. Kemhan
> 
> RILIS.ID, Jakarta— Indonesia dipastikan akan segera kedatangan pesawat tempur Sukhoi-35 dari Rusia. Kepastian itu setelah pemerintah melaksanakan penandatanganan kontrak pembelian pesawat tempur yang akan menggantikan F-5 Tiger milik TNI Angkatan Udara tersebut.
> 
> *Kepala Pusat Komunikasi Publik Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan), Brigadir Jenderal TNI Totok Sugiharto, mengonfirmasi penandatanganan kontrak tersebut telah dilaksanakan.
> 
> "Iya sudah," kata Totok kepada rilis.id, Kamis (15/2/2018).
> 
> Totok mengatakan, penandatanganan kontrak telah dilakukan, Rabu (14/2) kemarin.
> 
> "Betul, tanggal 14 kemarin," ujarnya.*
> 
> Dia mengungkapkan, penandatanganan kontrak pembelian pesawat generasi 4,5 itu dilakukan di Indonesia. Pesawat yang akan datang rencananya _full combat_ atau dengan persenjataan lengkap.
> 
> "Insya Allah _full combat_," ungkap perwira tinggi TNI AD bintang satu tersebut.
> 
> Seperti diketahui, pemerintah memang sejak 2014 merencanakan pembelian pesawat tempur Sukhoi-35 untuk TNI AU sebagai pengganti F-5 Tiger yang sudah tidak laik terbang. Rencananya, Indonesia akan mendatangkan Sukhoi itu sebanyak 11 unit.
> 
> http://www.rilis.id/Pemerintah-Sudah-Tandatangani-Kontrak-Pembelian-Sukhoi-Rusia


Alhamdulillah... Akhirnya drama sukhoi pun berakhir, semoga kali ini bukan PHP yah


----------



## striver44

Where is umno ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Tinggal drama pembelian viper yg belum selesai...
Hey @UMNOPutra let me treat you a meal, i feel happy today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*PUSLITBANG ALPALHAN MELAKSANAKAN UJI COBA LANJUTAN APC RODA RANTAI*
15 FEBRUARY 2018 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT





Pasuruan, Rabu (14/02/2018) Balitbang Kemhan melaksanakan uji coba lanjutan APC Roda Rantai , bertempat di Puslatpur Marinir Grati Kabupaten Pasuruan. Uji coba lanjutan Armorf Personal Carrier (APC) roda rantai ini dalam rangka familierisasi personel dan mendapatkan data performance APC secara berkelanjutan.

APC ini merupakan hasil Litbang Balitbang Kemhan yang bekerja sama dengan PT. Wirajayadi Bahari.

Pada uji coba lanjutan ini dengan ketua Tim Kabid Matra Laut Kolonel Laut (KH) Ir. Indra Usmansyah, M.M., disaksikan oleh pejabat dari Balitbang Kemhan diantaranya adalah Ses Balitbang Kemhan Laksamana Pertama TNI Ir. A. Budiharja Raden, Kapuslitbang Alpalhan Brigadir Jenderal TNI Abdullah Sani, juga dihadiri pejabat dari Kormar, Pasmar I, Kolatmar serta dari Menkav I Marinir.

Kegiatan diawali sambutan Ses Balitbang Kemhan Laksamana Pertama TNI Ir. A. Budiharja Raden, dilanjutkan uji coba lanjutan APC Roda Rantai dari Tim PT. Wirajayadi Bahari dan Marinir, dan terakhir evaluasi hasil pelaksanaan uji coba.

_Photo : Uji Coba Lanjutan APC Roda Rantai (Kemhan)_

_Sumber : Kemhan_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Puslatpur Marinir

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

initial_d_mk2 said:


> Tinggal drama pembelian viper yg belum selesai...
> Hey @UMNOPutra let me treat you a meal, i feel happy today


emang drama viper season 2 udah resmi?
yang season 1 emang udah selesai tapi yang season 2 kan baru nanya harga kan? baru mau casting pemain.
btw si umno lagi nyari materi baru soalnya su35 sudah ga bisa dipake lagi
Su35 is now officially replace the f5,for the future topic would be how about the hawk replacement?
another su35/rafale


----------



## mandala

*Россия и Индонезия подписали контракт на поставку 11 истребителей Су-35
*
13:02 15 Февраля 2018

Сегодня Россия и Индонезия подписали контракт на поставку 11 многофункциональных истребителей Су-35.

Современные боевые машины класса уже отлично зарекомендовали себя в российской Армии, сейчас они охраняют воздушное пространство страны.

О том, где собираются истребители Сухого, смотрите в репортаже из Хабаровского края.


Google translate:
*
Russia and Indonesia signed a contract for the supply of 11 Su-35 fighters
*
13:02 15 February 2018

Today, Russia and Indonesia signed a contract for the supply of 11 multi-functional Su-35 fighters.

Modern combat vehicles of the class have already proven themselves in the Russian Army, now they guard the airspace of the country.

About where the Sukhoi fighters are going to gather, look in the report from the Khabarovsk Territory.

http://vmeste-rf.tv/news/russia-and-indonesia-have-signed-a-contract-to-supply-11-fighter-su-35/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

mandala said:


> Breaking News: Su-35 Contract finally signed.
> 
> *Pemerintah Sudah Tandatangani Kontrak Pembelian Sukhoi Rusia*
> 
> Zulhamdi Yahmin
> 15 Februari 2018, 14:03 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kepala Pusat Komunikasi Publik Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan), Brigadir Jenderal TNI Totok Sugiharto. FOTO: Dok. Kemhan
> 
> RILIS.ID, Jakarta— Indonesia dipastikan akan segera kedatangan pesawat tempur Sukhoi-35 dari Rusia. Kepastian itu setelah pemerintah melaksanakan penandatanganan kontrak pembelian pesawat tempur yang akan menggantikan F-5 Tiger milik TNI Angkatan Udara tersebut.
> 
> *Kepala Pusat Komunikasi Publik Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan), Brigadir Jenderal TNI Totok Sugiharto, mengonfirmasi penandatanganan kontrak tersebut telah dilaksanakan.
> 
> "Iya sudah," kata Totok kepada rilis.id, Kamis (15/2/2018).
> 
> Totok mengatakan, penandatanganan kontrak telah dilakukan, Rabu (14/2) kemarin.
> 
> "Betul, tanggal 14 kemarin," ujarnya.*
> 
> Dia mengungkapkan, penandatanganan kontrak pembelian pesawat generasi 4,5 itu dilakukan di Indonesia. Pesawat yang akan datang rencananya _full combat_ atau dengan persenjataan lengkap.
> 
> "Insya Allah _full combat_," ungkap perwira tinggi TNI AD bintang satu tersebut.
> 
> Seperti diketahui, pemerintah memang sejak 2014 merencanakan pembelian pesawat tempur Sukhoi-35 untuk TNI AU sebagai pengganti F-5 Tiger yang sudah tidak laik terbang. Rencananya, Indonesia akan mendatangkan Sukhoi itu sebanyak 11 unit.
> 
> http://www.rilis.id/Pemerintah-Sudah-Tandatangani-Kontrak-Pembelian-Sukhoi-Rusia



Words .....But, there still is no "confirmation" from your MinDef or from Russia ....


----------



## initial_d_mk2

UMNOPutra said:


> Words .....But, there still is no "confirmation" from your MinDef or from Russia ....


Bhahahahahha you sure are a soar loser lol, next are 3 squad of F-16 block 70, next year at the sooner, probably the govt will sign the deal in 2019-2020, eat your heart out @UMNOPutra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

UMNOPutra said:


> Words .....But, there still is no "confirmation" from your MinDef or from Russia ....


*breath in*
boi
kan udah di konfirmasi sama pak totok yang mana merupakan *Kepala Pusat Komunikasi Publik Kementerian Pertahanan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia finalises contract to procure Su-35 fighter aircraft

The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) has signed a contract with Russia to procure the Sukhoi Su-35 'Flanker-E' multirole combat aircraft, it has been confirmed. _The contract was signed on 14 February and features the acquisition of 11 aircraft._






The Indonesian MoD has made no official announcement about the contract but a_Jane’s_ source in the MoD confirmed the development. The official spokesperson of the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) was also quoted as confirming the contract signing in local media.

No details about the procurement contract have been revealed, although _it is understood that Russia will be expected to deliver the first two aircraft to the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) by October 2018 to take part in the Indonesian military’s annual parade_.

_http://www.janes.com/article/77928/indonesia-finalises-contract-to-procure-su-35-fighter-aircraft_

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> Words .....But, there still is no "confirmation" from your MinDef or from Russia ....



MinDef official disclosure always come later than the industry news. well you would have known if you are actually knowleadgeable and not just a troll, but then again, you are nothing but a troll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

_*Mass Breaker - Sabhara Unit.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

*Russia and Indonesia signed contract to supply 11 Su-35 fighter jets*

Russian Aviaton » Thursday February 15, 2018 14:33 MSK






Su-35 | Photo courtesy of the Sukhoi Company

Russia and Indonesia signed contract to supply 11 Su-35 multifunctional fighter jets, Interfax reported with source in Jakarta.

"The contract for the Su-35 has been signed," the source said.

Earlier it was reported that Russia and Indonesia had agreed on certain technical aspects of the contract for the supply of 11 fighters.

According to earlier reports Jakarta would like to purchase ten multirole fighter jets Su-35 that would replace outdated F-5 Tiger planes of US manufacture, which the Indonesian military has used since 1980. Rostec corporation later said a commercial proposal for selling 11 planes was handed over to Indonesia.

Su-35 is a generation 4++ highly maneuverable multirole fighter jet equipped with an on-board phased array radar and a thrust vector control (TVC) engine. It is capable of developing a speed of up to 2,500 kilometers per hour and has a range of flight of 3,400 kilometers (combat range of about 1,600 kilometers). The fighter is armed with a 30 mm gun and has twelve weapon stations for bombs and rockets.

https://www.ruaviation.com/news/2018/2/15/10858/?h

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Var Dracon

Front to back : SPR-2 (12,7mm), SPR-3 (7,62 mm) , SPR-4 (8,6 mm)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patu

Mantap dah!
drama su 35 ini telah cukup melelahkan. 
Thanks God for The Sign contract of these su 35.


----------



## radialv

jek_sperrow said:


> *breath in*
> boi
> kan udah di konfirmasi sama pak totok yang mana merupakan *Kepala Pusat Komunikasi Publik Kementerian Pertahanan*


xi...xiii...si umno ternyata stupid ya...whoever you are...i believe that your brain are very small


----------



## Nike

*Police to tighten security measures during Chinese New Year*
Kamis, 15 Februari 2018 19:16 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Illustrasi. Imlek Semawis Market, an annual event held in Chinatown Semarang, Central Java, to welcome the Lunar New Year. (ANTARA PHOTO/R. Rekotomo) ()

Depok, W Java (ANTARA News) - National Police Chief Police General Tito Karnavian has instructed all regional police chiefs to heighten security measures around their local places of worship in the run-up to the Chinese New Year celebration.

"They know what they need to do based on experiences from the previous years, but we will enhance security measures," he stated in Depok, West Java, on Thursday.

He had also instructed the regional police chiefs to map out potentially vulnerable areas.

"I have urged them to look at the maps and identify possible areas that are prone to being sensitive, as they could change from time to time," he added.

Apart from several monasteries, some shopping centers and crowded areas will also be under intensive surveillance during the Chinese New Year celebrations by deploying more police personnel.

The first day of the New Chinese Year 2569 will fall on Friday, Feb 16, marking the beginning of the Year of Dog.

The celebrations will begin on the first day of the Chinese calendar and end on the 15th, which is often referred to as Cap Go Meh. 

Reported by Anita Permata Dewi
(UU.KR-ARC/B/KR-BSR/A014) 
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/114647/police-to-tighten-security-measures-during-chinese-new-year


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

jek_sperrow said:


> emang drama viper season 2 udah resmi?
> yang season 1 emang udah selesai tapi yang season 2 kan baru nanya harga kan? baru mau casting pemain.
> btw si umno lagi nyari materi baru soalnya su35 sudah ga bisa dipake lagi
> Su35 is now officially replace the f5,for the future topic would be how about the hawk replacement?
> another su35/rafale


Hawk replacement ?

Still a long time to go, may be on 2026.

Hawks are light fighters thus will be replaced with light fighters also. Due to commonality reason, since we already have T50i golden eagle so I prefer FA-50.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Forward Section of Replenishment Oil Tanker during construction at Batamec Shipyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

mandala said:


> Breaking News: Su-35 Contract finally signed.
> 
> *Pemerintah Sudah Tandatangani Kontrak Pembelian Sukhoi Rusia*
> 
> Zulhamdi Yahmin
> 15 Februari 2018, 14:03 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kepala Pusat Komunikasi Publik Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan), Brigadir Jenderal TNI Totok Sugiharto. FOTO: Dok. Kemhan
> 
> RILIS.ID, Jakarta— Indonesia dipastikan akan segera kedatangan pesawat tempur Sukhoi-35 dari Rusia. Kepastian itu setelah pemerintah melaksanakan penandatanganan kontrak pembelian pesawat tempur yang akan menggantikan F-5 Tiger milik TNI Angkatan Udara tersebut.
> 
> *Kepala Pusat Komunikasi Publik Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan), Brigadir Jenderal TNI Totok Sugiharto, mengonfirmasi penandatanganan kontrak tersebut telah dilaksanakan.
> 
> "Iya sudah," kata Totok kepada rilis.id, Kamis (15/2/2018).
> 
> Totok mengatakan, penandatanganan kontrak telah dilakukan, Rabu (14/2) kemarin.
> 
> "Betul, tanggal 14 kemarin," ujarnya.*
> 
> Dia mengungkapkan, penandatanganan kontrak pembelian pesawat generasi 4,5 itu dilakukan di Indonesia. Pesawat yang akan datang rencananya _full combat_ atau dengan persenjataan lengkap.
> 
> "Insya Allah _full combat_," ungkap perwira tinggi TNI AD bintang satu tersebut.
> 
> Seperti diketahui, pemerintah memang sejak 2014 merencanakan pembelian pesawat tempur Sukhoi-35 untuk TNI AU sebagai pengganti F-5 Tiger yang sudah tidak laik terbang. Rencananya, Indonesia akan mendatangkan Sukhoi itu sebanyak 11 unit.
> 
> http://www.rilis.id/Pemerintah-Sudah-Tandatangani-Kontrak-Pembelian-Sukhoi-Rusia


uuurrraaaa!!!!!


----------



## UMNOPutra

radialv said:


> xi...xiii...si umno ternyata stupid ya...whoever you are...i believe that your brain are very small



Hahahaha....Refer to the previous "uncredibility report" on your SU-35 .. It would be better to wait until October 2018 .. That news is true or not ...


----------



## Star Bugs

radialv said:


> xi...xiii...si umno ternyata stupid ya...whoever you are...i believe that your brain are very small



umno has a brain? I don't think so. Not even a tiny one.


----------



## Nike

FROM INDONESIA
*IMPOR SENJATA INDONESIA MELONJAK 677 PERSEN PADA JANUARI 2018*
16 FEBRUARY 2018 DIANEKO_LC 3 COMMENTS
Badan Pusat Statistik (BPS) mencatat impor Indonesia pada Januari 2018 mengalami peningkatan sebesar US$ 39 juta menjadi US$ 15,1 miliar atau 0,26 persen dibandingkan Desember 2017.

Hal ini disebabkan karena kenaikan impor non migas yang nilainya sebesar US$ 457 juta atau naik 3,65 persen. Di sisi lain impor migas justru mengalami penurunan seebsar US$ 418 juta menjadi US$ 2,1 miliar.

Kepala BPS Suhariyanto mengatakan kenaikan impor ini paling tinggi adalah kategori barang senjata dan amunisi. Banyaknya impor senjata disebabkan kebutuhan TNI dan Polri untuk memperkuat sistem pertahanan Indonesia mengalami peningkatan.

“Senjata menjadi salah satu golongan barang yang mengalami kenaikan impor di periode Januari 2018 selain Kendaraan dan bagiannya, plastik dan barang dari plastik, baham kimia organik, mesin dan pesawat listrik,” kata dia dikantornya, Kamis (15/2/2018).

BPS mencatat kenaikan impor senjata dan amunisi mencapai 677,4 persen dibandingkan Desember 2017. Nilainya pada Desember 2017 sebesar US$ 13,3 juta namun pada Januari 2018 melonjak menjadi US$ 103,4 juta.

Meski jika dibandigkan Desember 2017 mengalami penigkatan, namun jika dibandingkan Januari 2017, impor senjata dan amunisi mengalami penurunan 20,5 persen.

_Photo : 5.56 Ammo (sacramento)_

_Sumber : Liputan6_


Indonesia import in ammunition and weapons raising in january period, 103 million US dollar.


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesian military expects Sukhoi jets to arrive for its anniversary after inking the deal*
_ISMIRA LUTFIA TISNADIBRATA | Published — Friday 16 February 2018_

JAKARTA: The Indonesian military is expected to welcome two Sukhoi Su-35 "Flanker-E" to its combat aircraft fleet in October, after signing a contract to buy the fighter jets from Russia.

*A spokesman for the Defense Ministry, Brig. Gen. Totok Sugiharto confirmed to Arab News that the contract for 11 multirole combat aircrafts was signed in Jakarta on Feb. 14.

Rear Adm. Agus Setiadji, head of defense facilities agency at the ministry, signed on behalf of the Indonesian government with a representative from Russia’s state-owned defense product broker, Rosoboronexport.*

The first two fighter jets are expected to arrive in early October, said Totok, in time to take part in the TNI parade to celebrate armed forces day on Oct. 5. TNI is the Indonesian acronym for the Indonesian Armed Forces.

“The Sukhoi jets would replace the existing F5-E Tiger jet fighters fleet,” he added.

The contract, worth $1.140 billion, was finalized following negotiations that started in 2017. It includes the signing of a bilateral deal in Moscow in August to barter coffee, tea, palm oil, cacao, spices and the commodities’ derivatives, processed fish and textiles as well as Indonesia’s defense products with the Sukhoi fleet. Indonesian state trading company PT Perusahaan Perdagangan Indonesia and Russian state conglomerate Rostec will be the agencies implementing the barter trade.

The part-barter deal will allow Indonesia to pay 50 percent of the Sukhoi jet fighter contract by exporting its commodities valued at $570 million, Trade Minister Enggartiasto Lukita said in August at a joint press conference with Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu.

“With this barter deal, Indonesia can export more commodities that we have exported before, as well as the ones that we didn’t get to export previously,” Enggartiasto said.

Under Indonesia’s defense industry law, the procurement contract for defense equipment from foreign producer is subject to at least 35 percent offset requirements. Russia has said that it will provide 35 percent offset from the contract value by providing a training for maintenance and repair of the Sukhoi fleet.

In October, then-military chief Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo said in accordance to request from the air force, that the Sukhoi jets will be equipped with air-to-air missile, air-to-ground missile, bombs, ground support equipment, simulator, spare parts and spare engines.

The Indonesian Air Force already has a full squadron of Sukhoi Su-27 SKM and Su-30 Mk2 jets.

Since the administration of President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, who is President Joko Widodo’s predecessor, Indonesia has been significantly increasing its defense budget to modernize its aging Armed Forces fleet and equipment and rejuvenate its defense industry.

Its spending on military equipment aims to meet the minimum essential force target by 2024 or the bare minimum of primary defense equipment to safeguard the country’s vast archipelago. 

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1247831/world

.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarveL

An overview of key trends in global terrorism, insurgency, and political violence in 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

*Deepening the US-Indonesian Strategic Partnership*

*Defense Secretary Mattis’ recent visit to Indonesia was an important step forward.*

_By Patrick M. Cronin and Marvin C. Ott
February 17, 2018_

Indonesia is a huge archipelago, the most populous predominantly Muslim country in the world, and the most consequential nation in Southeast Asia. Indonesia may have a relatively low public profile, but not as far as the Pentagon is concerned – and something important is happening when it comes to U.S. defense and security ties with Jakarta.

The history of relations between America and Indonesia has been anything but smooth. Indonesia’s founding president, Sukarno – flamboyant, narcissistic, gifted, and ultimately irresponsible – led Indonesia through the 1950s and early 1960s on a fateful political trajectory. Indonesia emerged from Dutch colonial control (and Japanese military occupation) with democratic, Western-oriented, political institutions. But actual governance proved difficult and poverty deepened despite the natural wealth of the country. Sukarno soon seized upon the international Marxist/communist, “anti-imperialist,” “revolutionary” narrative. It was political “bread and circuses” without the bread. By the early-to-mid 1960s he was publicly calling for an Indonesian alignment with China and North Korea – “the New Emerging Forces.” Domestically he became increasingly reliant on the powerful Indonesian Communist Party (PKI). The results were catastrophic. In 1965, a communist-aligned coup (with Sukarno’s tacit if not active support) produced a military countercoup and a national bloodbath.

When the killing stopped, the PKI had been wiped out and Sukarno was replaced by Suharto, an army general turned President. For the next three decades Indonesia’s “New Order” regime was a classic modernizing autocracy. The World Bank provided aid, U.S.-trained economists crafted a growing export-led economy, and the military guaranteed societal stability with tight controls. Relations with the United States, which had deteriorated almost to the breaking point under Sukarno, improved dramatically – particularly in the economic realm. Defense relations were nominally friendly but not close or cordial. The Indonesian military leadership inherited more than a little of Sukarno’s suspicion that Americans harbored imperialist designs to exploit if not dominate Indonesia. Broad public resentment of America’s perceived support for Israel over the Palestinians tended to buttress such skepticism.

History often surprises and at the end of the 1990s the long-entrenched Suharto regime crumbled and was succeeded, not by chaos or civil war or another autocrat as many expected, but by a functioning constitutional democracy. It was as close to a political miracle as this world allows. At the same time, U.S.-Indonesian security relations improved as Indonesia found itself dealing with a serious homegrown Islamist terrorist threat and turned for help to U.S. law enforcement and military counterterrorist organizations. In 2004 a massive tsunami struck eastern Indonesia. In response, the U.S. Navy’s mobilized an effective rescue and relief operation that transformed Indonesian perceptions of America for the better.

By the beginning of this century U.S.-Indonesia military-to-military relations had become genuinely warm; the residual suspicions and doubts had largely melted away. Counterterrorist cooperation was substantial and effective. Congressionally imposed sanctions on the Indonesian military that dated back to severe human rights abuses at the end of the Suharto regime were being whittled away. Crucial educational opportunities for Indonesian officers at U.S. military facilities were being restored. It remained an open question, however, whether security relations between the two countries and between their military establishments could move beyond targeted areas of cooperation (counterterrorism, education) to a true strategic partnership.

In recent months, an affirmative answer to that question seems to be taking shape. That is one way to read the results of Secretary of Defense Jim Mattis’ visit last month to Jakarta. That visit took place against the backdrop of aggressive Chinese activities (naval deployments, seizure of atolls, island building and fortification) designed to provide China with effective control over as much of the South China Sea as possible.

China’s putative maritime boundary (the “nine-dash line”) encroaches on a 200-mile exclusive economic zone that extends out from Indonesia’s Natuna Islands into the South China Sea. That zone is Indonesia’s under the provisions of the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea. China, however, has claimed the right to send its fishing fleets into those waters. Over the last two to three years there have been numerous clashes between Chinese fishing boats, backed by maritime police, with Indonesian patrol craft. Indonesia’s president has underlined the importance of the maritime domain for the economic and security future of his country. Very recently the Indonesian government formally declared that the waters off Natuna constitute the “North Natuna Sea” – not the South China Sea. Beijing angrily rejected Indonesia’s terminology and demanded it be withdrawn.

For the United States, China’s ambitions in the South China Sea constitute a direct challenge to the long-established American military presence in the region. As the world’s established superpower faces off against Asia’s rising and rival superpower, the stakes could hardly be higher. If the United States is to maintain its maritime position in the face of China’s fierce ambitions and rapidly growing capabilities, it will almost certainly require active support from Indonesia. If Indonesia is to successfully defend its own (and broader Southeast Asian regional) maritime interests, it will surely require substantial American support. It is a very different geopolitical landscape than either country has faced over the last six decades.

Mattis, speaking in Jakarta, said the United States may now have more defense engagements with Indonesia than with any other single country in the world. He gave special emphasis to maritime cooperation and support and noted that the vast Indonesian archipelago constitutes a geopolitical hinge point between the Indian and Pacific Oceans. U.S. defense assistance is focused on strengthening Indonesia’s fledgling Coast Guard (technically, the new Maritime Security Agency or Badan Keamanan Laut, BAKAMLA) by providing training and hardware (a 50-ton Coast Guard cutter). Simultaneously, it is improving Indonesian capabilities to monitor its ocean waters (“maritime domain awareness”). Finally, in a gesture that could not be missed either in Jakarta or Beijing, Mattis referred publicly to Indonesian interests in the “North Natuna Sea.”

During the Obama administration, U.S.-Indonesia relations were elevated first to a comprehensive partnership and then a strategic partnership. During the Trump administration, the need is not to retitle the relationship but to give it strategic content. At least in the maritime domain, that strategic partnership is starting to take shape. The future direction of U.S.-Indonesian relations is clear: deeper maritime (and aerospace and cyberspace) cooperation aimed at forging a system of strong sovereign nations that contribute to a free and open Indo-Asian-Pacific commons.

_Dr. Patrick M. Cronin is Senior Director of the Asia-Pacific Security Program at the Center for a New American Security and Dr. Marvin C. Ott is Visiting Professor, Johns Hopkins University, and Senior Scholar, Woodrow Wilson International Center for Scholars._

https://thediplomat.com/2018/02/deepening-the-us-indonesian-strategic-partnership/

.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

Army aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Beginilah situasi dan kondisi yang dialami oleh prajurit Satgas Pamtas RI-PNG Yonif PR 503 Kostrad saat melaksanakan Patroli Patok dengan menggunakan jukung/perahu. Div2 Kostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

13th cavalry battalion/Satya Lembuswana

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

Svantana said:


>


Nice coverage especially seeing those Leopard 2RI MBTs firing while moving.

Some screenshots from the video:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Bugs

katarabhumi said:


> *Deepening the US-Indonesian Strategic Partnership*
> 
> *Defense Secretary Mattis’ recent visit to Indonesia was an important step forward.*
> 
> _By Patrick M. Cronin and Marvin C. Ott
> February 17, 2018_
> 
> Indonesia is a huge archipelago, the most populous predominantly Muslim country in the world, and the most consequential nation in Southeast Asia. Indonesia may have a relatively low public profile, but not as far as the Pentagon is concerned – and something important is happening when it comes to U.S. defense and security ties with Jakarta.
> 
> The history of relations between America and Indonesia has been anything but smooth. Indonesia’s founding president, Sukarno – flamboyant, narcissistic, gifted, and ultimately irresponsible – led Indonesia through the 1950s and early 1960s on a fateful political trajectory. Indonesia emerged from Dutch colonial control (and Japanese military occupation) with democratic, Western-oriented, political institutions. But actual governance proved difficult and poverty deepened despite the natural wealth of the country. Sukarno soon seized upon the international Marxist/communist, “anti-imperialist,” “revolutionary” narrative. It was political “bread and circuses” without the bread. By the early-to-mid 1960s he was publicly calling for an Indonesian alignment with China and North Korea – “the New Emerging Forces.” Domestically he became increasingly reliant on the powerful Indonesian Communist Party (PKI). The results were catastrophic. In 1965, a communist-aligned coup (with Sukarno’s tacit if not active support) produced a military countercoup and a national bloodbath.
> 
> When the killing stopped, the PKI had been wiped out and Sukarno was replaced by Suharto, an army general turned President. For the next three decades Indonesia’s “New Order” regime was a classic modernizing autocracy. The World Bank provided aid, U.S.-trained economists crafted a growing export-led economy, and the military guaranteed societal stability with tight controls. Relations with the United States, which had deteriorated almost to the breaking point under Sukarno, improved dramatically – particularly in the economic realm. Defense relations were nominally friendly but not close or cordial. The Indonesian military leadership inherited more than a little of Sukarno’s suspicion that Americans harbored imperialist designs to exploit if not dominate Indonesia. Broad public resentment of America’s perceived support for Israel over the Palestinians tended to buttress such skepticism.
> 
> History often surprises and at the end of the 1990s the long-entrenched Suharto regime crumbled and was succeeded, not by chaos or civil war or another autocrat as many expected, but by a functioning constitutional democracy. It was as close to a political miracle as this world allows. At the same time, U.S.-Indonesian security relations improved as Indonesia found itself dealing with a serious homegrown Islamist terrorist threat and turned for help to U.S. law enforcement and military counterterrorist organizations. In 2004 a massive tsunami struck eastern Indonesia. In response, the U.S. Navy’s mobilized an effective rescue and relief operation that transformed Indonesian perceptions of America for the better.
> 
> By the beginning of this century U.S.-Indonesia military-to-military relations had become genuinely warm; the residual suspicions and doubts had largely melted away. Counterterrorist cooperation was substantial and effective. Congressionally imposed sanctions on the Indonesian military that dated back to severe human rights abuses at the end of the Suharto regime were being whittled away. Crucial educational opportunities for Indonesian officers at U.S. military facilities were being restored. It remained an open question, however, whether security relations between the two countries and between their military establishments could move beyond targeted areas of cooperation (counterterrorism, education) to a true strategic partnership.
> 
> In recent months, an affirmative answer to that question seems to be taking shape. That is one way to read the results of Secretary of Defense Jim Mattis’ visit last month to Jakarta. That visit took place against the backdrop of aggressive Chinese activities (naval deployments, seizure of atolls, island building and fortification) designed to provide China with effective control over as much of the South China Sea as possible.
> 
> China’s putative maritime boundary (the “nine-dash line”) encroaches on a 200-mile exclusive economic zone that extends out from Indonesia’s Natuna Islands into the South China Sea. That zone is Indonesia’s under the provisions of the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea. China, however, has claimed the right to send its fishing fleets into those waters. Over the last two to three years there have been numerous clashes between Chinese fishing boats, backed by maritime police, with Indonesian patrol craft. Indonesia’s president has underlined the importance of the maritime domain for the economic and security future of his country. Very recently the Indonesian government formally declared that the waters off Natuna constitute the “North Natuna Sea” – not the South China Sea. Beijing angrily rejected Indonesia’s terminology and demanded it be withdrawn.
> 
> For the United States, China’s ambitions in the South China Sea constitute a direct challenge to the long-established American military presence in the region. As the world’s established superpower faces off against Asia’s rising and rival superpower, the stakes could hardly be higher. If the United States is to maintain its maritime position in the face of China’s fierce ambitions and rapidly growing capabilities, it will almost certainly require active support from Indonesia. If Indonesia is to successfully defend its own (and broader Southeast Asian regional) maritime interests, it will surely require substantial American support. It is a very different geopolitical landscape than either country has faced over the last six decades.
> 
> Mattis, speaking in Jakarta, said the United States may now have more defense engagements with Indonesia than with any other single country in the world. He gave special emphasis to maritime cooperation and support and noted that the vast Indonesian archipelago constitutes a geopolitical hinge point between the Indian and Pacific Oceans. U.S. defense assistance is focused on strengthening Indonesia’s fledgling Coast Guard (technically, the new Maritime Security Agency or Badan Keamanan Laut, BAKAMLA) by providing training and hardware (a 50-ton Coast Guard cutter). Simultaneously, it is improving Indonesian capabilities to monitor its ocean waters (“maritime domain awareness”). Finally, in a gesture that could not be missed either in Jakarta or Beijing, Mattis referred publicly to Indonesian interests in the “North Natuna Sea.”
> 
> During the Obama administration, U.S.-Indonesia relations were elevated first to a comprehensive partnership and then a strategic partnership. During the Trump administration, the need is not to retitle the relationship but to give it strategic content. At least in the maritime domain, that strategic partnership is starting to take shape. The future direction of U.S.-Indonesian relations is clear: deeper maritime (and aerospace and cyberspace) cooperation aimed at forging a system of strong sovereign nations that contribute to a free and open Indo-Asian-Pacific commons.
> 
> _Dr. Patrick M. Cronin is Senior Director of the Asia-Pacific Security Program at the Center for a New American Security and Dr. Marvin C. Ott is Visiting Professor, Johns Hopkins University, and Senior Scholar, Woodrow Wilson International Center for Scholars._
> 
> https://thediplomat.com/2018/02/deepening-the-us-indonesian-strategic-partnership/
> 
> .



_"...providing training and hardware (a 50-ton Coast Guard cutter)."_

Are we going to get Hamilton Class for our Coast Guard?

Di artikel itu deskripsinya Bung Karno parah banget. Tapi gimana ya... orang kita kayaknya terima2x aja tuh apa ditulis media asing. Padahal Bung Karno Pahlawan Nasional.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Star Bugs said:


> _"...providing training and hardware (a 50-ton Coast Guard cutter)."_
> 
> Are we going to get Hamilton Class for our Coast Guard?
> 
> Di artikel itu deskripsinya Bung Karno parah banget. Tapi gimana ya... orang kita kayaknya terima2x aja tuh apa ditulis media asing. Padahal Bung Karno Pahlawan Nasional.


In my opinion, Soekarno during Independence era and Soekarno during last 50's to 60's era is totally different character. When in struggle we can see an idealistic leader in him but when we put him to power especially with the moniker "Paduka, Presiden Seumur Hidup", he changed into a dictator.


----------



## striver44

Star Bugs said:


> _"...providing training and hardware (a 50-ton Coast Guard cutter)."_
> 
> Are we going to get Hamilton Class for our Coast Guard?
> 
> Di artikel itu deskripsinya Bung Karno parah banget. Tapi gimana ya... orang kita kayaknya terima2x aja tuh apa ditulis media asing. Padahal Bung Karno Pahlawan Nasional.


Emang kenyataanya bung karno seperti itu yah mau gimana lagi ?


----------



## katarabhumi

Star Bugs said:


> _Di artikel itu deskripsinya Bung Karno parah banget. Tapi gimana ya... orang kita kayaknya terima2x aja tuh apa ditulis media asing. Padahal Bung Karno Pahlawan Nasional._



It is customary for the west to highlight only the bad side of others and paint everyone disagree with them as evil. 

But I agree with @Jakartans@PkDef , Sukarno turned into a dictator for the later half of his ruling era.

.


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force Flanker Refueling.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Aviation NBO-105 Bolkow light attack helicopter & Mi-35P Hind attack helicopter.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Members from the Indonesian military's armoured division take part in a parade to mark the 72nd anniversary of the Indonesian military's founding in Cilegon last year

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Leopard 2 MBTs of the Indonesian Army 8th Cavalry Battalion. Credit to Yonkav 8.






https://www.instagram.com/yonkav8_narasingawiratama/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Pindad production facility

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

Exercise Garuda Shakti 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Var Dracon

Indonesian Sharp (Streamline) Bomb /BTN production is underway. 3 type of BTN, namely BTN-100, BTN-200, and BTN-500 has been tested in 2014. The bomb is compatible with western and eastern aircraft (F-16 and Sukhoi). The number in the naming refers to weight in kg. 

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Ini adalah sebagian RKP kementrian pertahanan taun 2018 yg melalui PDN alias APBN.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

More Pics

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

Another big catch ...

*Indonesia police seize more than a tonne of crystal meth from ship*
_ChannelNewsAsia -20 February 2018_





_The boat MV Sunrise Glory, which was falsely flying the Singapore flag, was stopped by an Indonesian navy patrol boat off Batam on Feb 7, 2018. (Photo: Indonesian navy)_

JAKARTA: Indonesian authorities early Tuesday (Feb 20) seized 1.6 tonnes of crystal methamphetamine hidden on a ship in their second major drug bust this month, officials said.

Customs inspectors said they spotted the vessel between Indonesia's Sumatra island and Singapore and reported it to police.

A subsequent search of the Singapore-flagged ship turned up the huge haul of narcotics stuffed into some 81 rice sacks. Four Taiwanese crew were arrested including a 69-year-old man.

"We are currently weighing the drugs and questioning four Taiwanese crew," tax and customs agency spokesman Deni Sirjantoro told AFP.

Indonesian authorities said they had been looking for the ship for several months on suspicion it was shipping drugs to Indonesia and Australia, adding that it may have flown flags from different countries to avoid detection.

Earlier this month, the Indonesian navy seized 1.3 tonnes of crystal methamphetamine from a ship spotted in the strait between Singapore and Indonesia.

Local media reported the drugs were smuggled in rice sacks and the boat MV Sunrise Glory, which was flying a Singapore flag, was operated by Taiwanese crew members.

Authorities suspect the vessel of being a “phantom ship”, which has likely used many names. Officials also suspect the crew of replacing the boat’s flag according to the country it passed by.

Indonesia has some of the world's toughest anti-drugs laws, including capital punishment for some trafficking cases.

https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...ore-than-a-tonne-of-crystal-meth-from-9974962

.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia says Uncle Sam to lift last bans on Kopassus troops

Indonesia says the US has undertaken to lift the remaining restrictions on engagement with Indonesia’s Kopassus special forces, ending a 19-year ban on the unit. Former Indonesian military commander Moeldoko, now chief of staff to President Joko Widodo, said US ambassador Joseph Donovan had confirmed on Monday during a meeting at the presidential palace that the US would “gradually lift” the last restrictions on the military unit.






This follows a request last month from Defence Minister Ryacudu Ryamizard to his US counterpart Jim Mattis to end the ban, imposed in 1999, on US engagement with the unit.

Successive Indonesian governments have lobbied for the ban to be lifted, but have had only partial success despite support from the Pentagon. Former president Barack Obama in 2010 lifted the outright ban on US military contact with Kopassus, although its 6000 members are still banned from travelling to the US or training with US forces.

In a statement issued after Monday’s meeting, General Moeldoko said Mr Donovan had emphasised the importance of co-operation between the two armed forces in preserving stability in the Asia-Pacific region and said the US intended to “reopen the possibility of a military training co-operation, (beginning) with Kopassus”.

But the US embassy in Jakarta appeared reluctant to confirm General Moeldoko’s statement yesterday, or give a time line for when US training of Kopassus might resume.

Instead an embassy spokesman said: “As Secretary Mattis’ trip to Indonesia demonstrated, we are committed to deepening our defence co-operation with Indonesia and are seeking opportunities for further engagement in various areas. All engagement activities are conducted in accordance with US law.

“We support Indonesia’s efforts to promote human rights and the rule of law, and we continue to discuss the importance of accountability for past abuses.”

The move would be in line with the unveiling last month of a shift in US national security focus from counter-terrorism to contain the rising power of China and Russia.

American forces are prevented under the “Leahy Law” from providing assistance or training to units known to have engaged in human rights abuses, unless they have addressed the abuses and held those responsible to account.

Mr Mattis said last month he understood Kopassus had turned a corner and removed those from the unit believed responsible for a crackdown on student activists under the Suharto regime, as well as the deaths of independence and secessionist activists in East Timor, Aceh and Papua.

Australia also cut ties with Kopassus after its members fired on Australian soldiers sent to East Timor in the lead-up to independence in 2002. Its ban also cited links between Kopassus and the disappearance and killings of political activists and civilians.

_https://www.theaustralian.com.au/ne...k=9e034c8ca554f47c70c5ce25e13b3fdd-1519172587_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Batalyon Infanteri Yonif Mekanis 203

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Marines amphibious reconnaissance unit

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mandala

New KCR-60M for the Indonesian Navy (KRI 627) finished contruction at PT PAL.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Note that the design of the bridge is different than the previous KCR-60M and is much more slope in design.

Sreenshots:











Previous KCR-60M (KRI Halasan-630) bridge design:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

*RH - ROTORHUB*
*Heli-Expo 2018: Lord to perform ‘Black Magic’ at show*
19th February 2018 - 12:02 GMT | by Helen Haxell in London

RSS
To alleviate stresses and strains to platforms and to educate crews on how best to inspect elastomeric components, Lord conducts around the world training to ensure the long-term viability of rotorcraft and its products.

In 2017 this training was conducted at 45 operator facilities around the world. Also, last year, in partnership with Bell Helicopter the training was undertaken in Jakarta, Indonesia.

Rodolphe Leroy, marketing, sales and business development manager, has personally conducted training on Bell 412s in Bogota, Colombia. Lord has also worked with the Canadian Air Force and its fleet of Bell 412s.

Other military training customers have included the Chilean Air Force and the Indonesian Army. Not just exclusive to military customers, the company is bringing its training methods to Heli-Expo 2018 and will be informing clients on when it is appropriate to remove elastomeric parts.

‘It’s kind of a ‘Black Magic’ – it’s not very easy to inspect parts and we want to avoid the removal of our parts too early and we don’t want customers to leave parts that are completely delaminated because it’s going to increase vibration on the aircraft,’ Leroy commented.

‘It will also deteriorate other parts of the aircraft. We work with OEMs on how to design our parts so that they are fail safe,’ he added. 

If the issue is not resolved the vibrations can affect the crew and passengers as well as the aircraft.

Leroy said it is vital that parts are not removed too soon or too late. Therefore, the elastomeric training teaches mechanics how to know when to make that call.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/rotorhub/heli-expo-2018-lord-perform-black-magic-show/


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mandala said:


> New KCR-60M for the Indonesian Navy (KRI 627) finished contruction at PT PAL. Note that the design of the bridge is different than the previous KCR-60M and is much more slope in design.








Batch 1




What're these? rocket launchers?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bigmack

Batch 1
View attachment 455152

What're these? rocket launchers?[/QUOTE]

Chinese ASW rocket launcher? OR decoy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIM.Inc

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 455145
> 
> 
> Batch 1
> View attachment 455152
> 
> What're these? rocket launchers?


I believe thats Type 726-4 decoy/ chaff launcher




Or 
PK-10
The decoy dispenser system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 455145
> 
> 
> Batch 1
> View attachment 455152
> 
> What're these? rocket launchers?


nope
my guess is betwen flash light or Chaff dispenser.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Rappling & Rock Climbing GARUDA SHAKTI-6

Masih dalam rangka latma Garuda Shakti-6, yang berjumlah 90 prajurit Latma Garuda Shakti-6 yang terdiri dari 45 prajurit TNI AD yang merupakan prajurit Yonif Raider 303/SSM dan Kopassus beserta 45 prajurit 9th Batalyon Para Commando Indian Army Forces melaksanakan kegiatan Rappling dan Rock Climbing di daerah latihan Citatah, meraka melaksanakan dari ketinggian 21 m, tujuan dari latihan ini merupakan salah satu dari program Latma yang dibuka hari Senin kemarin tanggal 19 februari 2018.

foto: pen divif 1

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhayangkara

mandala said:


> Note that the design of the bridge is different than the previous KCR-60M and is much more slope in design.
> 
> Sreenshots:
> 
> View attachment 455137
> 
> 
> View attachment 455138
> 
> 
> Previous KCR-60M (KRI Halasan-630) bridge design:


Its fore-superstructures shape looks like inspired by Singapore's LMV design.








SIM.Inc said:


> I believe thats Type 726-4 decoy/ chaff launcher
> View attachment 455168
> 
> Or
> PK-10
> The decoy dispenser system
> View attachment 455169


Tapi klo diliat dari ukuran bentuknya sih lebih mirip BAE Shield Mk2 decoy launchers,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Navy submits reorganisation plans, proposals for third fleet to President Widodo

*Key Points*

Indonesia has finalised details for the creation of a third fleet, and submitted these proposals to the country’s president
Plans for the reorganisation are long-standing, but have been given urgency under the leadership of Air Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto






The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) has finalised a set of proposals that will see the service reorganised into three geographical fleets, and submitted them to Indonesian President Joko Widodo for his approval.

The TNI-AL is currently divided into two geographical commands: the Western Fleet (Komando Armada Republik Indonesia Kawasan Barat: KOARMABAR), which is headquartered in Jakarta, and the Eastern fleet (Komando Armada Republik Indonesia Kawasan Timur: KOARMATIM), which is headquartered in Surabaya.

_http://www.janes.com/article/78059/...proposals-for-third-fleet-to-president-widodo_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Marines

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

https://nasional.sindonews.com/read...merkan-produk-industri-pertahanan-1519194490/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIM.Inc

Bhayangkara said:


> Its fore-superstructures shape looks like inspired by Singapore's LMV design.
> 
> View attachment 455184
> 
> 
> 
> Tapi klo diliat dari ukuran bentuknya sih lebih mirip BAE Shield Mk2 decoy launchers,
> View attachment 455187
> 
> View attachment 455186


They used chinese Combat management systems for CIWS and SSM. I doubt BAE shield Mk2 compatible with chinese CMS or LEN CMS. Just my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

SIM.Inc said:


> They used chinese Combat management systems for CIWS and SSM. I doubt BAE shield Mk2 compatible with chinese CMS or LEN CMS. Just my opinion.


Hehe., sebetulnya itu cuma tebak2 buah manggis aja mas, soale sy juga gak tau sebenarnya itu pake sistem decoy tipe yg mana, makanya sy cuma bilang mirip sama produknya BAe klo berdasarkan dari ukuran & bentuknya aja.. 

But anyway, regarding to the system integrations, I think it's not something impossible to do right now as most of the CMS systems available on the market today has offers the open architecture software integration depending to the customer requirements.
Also, the installation of the decoy system itself is very simple and easy to be integrated fully into the existing CMS, or, It may also can be installed as a stand alone system interfacing directly to the sensors and other subsystems and controlled from a separate control unit.. Just my thought.


----------



## Svantana

Indonesian Private owned defense industry association.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

*Russia’s arms exports to Indonesia top $2.5 bln over 25 years*
_Military & Defense - February 21, 14:28_

MOSCOW, February 21. /TASS/. Russia has delivered weapons worth more than $2.5 billion to Indonesia over the past 25 years, the press office of the state arms seller Rosoboronexport said on Wednesday.

"Overall, the deliveries of military products to Indonesia have totaled more than $2.5 billion since November 1992. Over this period, Russia has delivered BTR-80A armored personnel carriers and BMP-3F infantry fighting vehicles, 100th series Kalashnikov assault rifles, Su-27SK and Su-27SKM, Su-30MK and Su-30MK2 planes, Mi-35 and Mi-17 helicopters, and also other weapon systems and military hardware," the press office quoted Rosoboronexport CEO Alexander Mikheyev as saying.

The year 2018 will mark 60 years since the first Soviet arms deliveries to Indonesia: in 1958 the Soviet Union delivered 100 GAZ-69 military cross-country vehicles to Indonesia, he added.

It was reported earlier that Jakarta wanted to buy 10 Su-35 multirole fighters to replace outdated US F-5 Tiger aircraft that had been in operation in the Indonesian army since 1980. Later, Russia’s hi-tech corporation Rostec reported that Indonesia had received a commercial offer for 11 Su-35 planes.

The Su-35 is a Russian-made multipurpose generation 4++ super-maneuverable fighter jet equipped with a phased array radar and steerable thrusters. It can develop a speed of up to 2,500 kilometers per hour and has a flying range of 3,400 kilometers and a combat radius close to 1,600 kilometers. The fighter jet is armed with a 30mm gun and has 12 hard points for carrying bombs and missiles.

http://tass.com/defense/991061

+++

*Pacific News Minute: Indonesia Says West Papua’s Bid for International Recognition Reaches Dead End*
_By Neal Conan • 9 hours ago _

Last week, we reported on the inconclusive decision by the Melanesian Spearhead Group on West Papua’s bid for full membership. Since then, Indonesia’s declared victory in its campaign to block international recognition for the United Liberation Movement, and we’ve learned more about how they did it. Neal Conan has details in today’s Pacific News Minute.

Last week, a senior Indonesian diplomat issued a blunt warning to the summit of the Melanesian Spearhead Group. Indonesia, an associate member of the sub-regional organization, was represented by Desra Percaya, the Director General of Asia-Pacific and African Affairs at Indonesia’s Foreign Ministry.

According to the Indonesian news agency Antara, he reminded member states that the founding principles of the MSG include “refraining from meddling in other countries businesses, much less their sovereignty.”

The founding principles of the MSG also include political independence for all Melanesians. Many question the legitimacy of Indonesia’s seizure of the western half of New Guinea 50 years ago, and object to what they regard as systematic abuse of its indigenous peoples.

The Indonesian government insists that Jakarta is their sole legitimate representative. It regards the United Liberation Movement as separatists, notes that their cause has not been recognized by the United Nations decolonization committee, and, after last week’s summit, a spokesman for Indonesia’s embassy in Australia declared that the ULM’s bid for full membership had reached a dead end.

In fact, the MSG leadership referred the membership application to its secretariat, based in Port Vila, the capital of Vanuatu. This week, Radio New Zealand Pacific reported that *Indonesia’s been funding the MSG secretariat for the past few years, picking up the slack when the five full members fail to pay their annual dues*.

The secretariat has experienced funding limitations in recent years.

The five full members – Papua New Guinea, Vanuatu, Fiji, Solomon Islands and New Caledonia’s FLNKS Kanaks Movement – are meant to pay annual contributions.

However, some members have struggled to pay their dues on time in the past few years.

According to a spokesman for Indonesia’s embassy in Australia, Sade Bimantara, Jakarta has been helping the MSG out.

*“And we have been giving our annual contribution. On top of that we have also helped the secretariat in procuring vehicles and other things for their secretariat. Yeah, so we have been assisting them financially as well.”*

http://hawaiipublicradio.org/post/p...id-international-recognition-reaches-dead-end
https://vanuatuindependent.com/2018/02/20/indonesia-helps-finance-msg-secretariat/

...

These MSG a.k.a "Mecin" countries acting tough and loud while begging for finance assistance from Indonesia.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

katarabhumi said:


> *Russia’s arms exports to Indonesia top $2.5 bln over 25 years*
> _Military & Defense - February 21, 14:28_
> 
> MOSCOW, February 21. /TASS/. Russia has delivered weapons worth more than $2.5 billion to Indonesia over the past 25 years, the press office of the state arms seller Rosoboronexport said on Wednesday.
> 
> "Overall, the deliveries of military products to Indonesia have totaled more than $2.5 billion since November 1992. Over this period, Russia has delivered BTR-80A armored personnel carriers and BMP-3F infantry fighting vehicles, 100th series Kalashnikov assault rifles, Su-27SK and Su-27SKM, Su-30MK and Su-30MK2 planes, Mi-35 and Mi-17 helicopters, and also other weapon systems and military hardware," the press office quoted Rosoboronexport CEO Alexander Mikheyev as saying.
> 
> The year 2018 will mark 60 years since the first Soviet arms deliveries to Indonesia: in 1958 the Soviet Union delivered 100 GAZ-69 military cross-country vehicles to Indonesia, he added.
> 
> It was reported earlier that Jakarta wanted to buy 10 Su-35 multirole fighters to replace outdated US F-5 Tiger aircraft that had been in operation in the Indonesian army since 1980. Later, Russia’s hi-tech corporation Rostec reported that Indonesia had received a commercial offer for 11 Su-35 planes.
> 
> The Su-35 is a Russian-made multipurpose generation 4++ super-maneuverable fighter jet equipped with a phased array radar and steerable thrusters. It can develop a speed of up to 2,500 kilometers per hour and has a flying range of 3,400 kilometers and a combat radius close to 1,600 kilometers. The fighter jet is armed with a 30mm gun and has 12 hard points for carrying bombs and missiles.
> 
> http://tass.com/defense/991061
> 
> +++
> 
> *Pacific News Minute: Indonesia Says West Papua’s Bid for International Recognition Reaches Dead End*
> _By Neal Conan • 9 hours ago _
> 
> Last week, we reported on the inconclusive decision by the Melanesian Spearhead Group on West Papua’s bid for full membership. Since then, Indonesia’s declared victory in its campaign to block international recognition for the United Liberation Movement, and we’ve learned more about how they did it. Neal Conan has details in today’s Pacific News Minute.
> 
> Last week, a senior Indonesian diplomat issued a blunt warning to the summit of the Melanesian Spearhead Group. Indonesia, an associate member of the sub-regional organization, was represented by Desra Percaya, the Director General of Asia-Pacific and African Affairs at Indonesia’s Foreign Ministry.
> 
> According to the Indonesian news agency Antara, he reminded member states that the founding principles of the MSG include “refraining from meddling in other countries businesses, much less their sovereignty.”
> 
> The founding principles of the MSG also include political independence for all Melanesians. Many question the legitimacy of Indonesia’s seizure of the western half of New Guinea 50 years ago, and object to what they regard as systematic abuse of its indigenous peoples.
> 
> The Indonesian government insists that Jakarta is their sole legitimate representative. It regards the United Liberation Movement as separatists, notes that their cause has not been recognized by the United Nations decolonization committee, and, after last week’s summit, a spokesman for Indonesia’s embassy in Australia declared that the ULM’s bid for full membership had reached a dead end.
> 
> In fact, the MSG leadership referred the membership application to its secretariat, based in Port Vila, the capital of Vanuatu. This week, Radio New Zealand Pacific reported that *Indonesia’s been funding the MSG secretariat for the past few years, picking up the slack when the five full members fail to pay their annual dues*.
> 
> The secretariat has experienced funding limitations in recent years.
> 
> The five full members – Papua New Guinea, Vanuatu, Fiji, Solomon Islands and New Caledonia’s FLNKS Kanaks Movement – are meant to pay annual contributions.
> 
> However, some members have struggled to pay their dues on time in the past few years.
> 
> According to a spokesman for Indonesia’s embassy in Australia, Sade Bimantara, Jakarta has been helping the MSG out.
> 
> *“And we have been giving our annual contribution. On top of that we have also helped the secretariat in procuring vehicles and other things for their secretariat. Yeah, so we have been assisting them financially as well.”*
> 
> http://hawaiipublicradio.org/post/p...id-international-recognition-reaches-dead-end
> https://vanuatuindependent.com/2018/02/20/indonesia-helps-finance-msg-secretariat/
> 
> ...
> 
> These MSG a.k.a "Mecin" countries acting tough and loud while begging for finance assistance from Indonesia.
> 
> .



Their total gdp is not much than Surabaya or Bandung after all, meanwhile Oz doesnt regard relationship with them highly and look North policy of them taking prioritize (Indonesia, China especially).


----------



## katarabhumi

madokafc said:


> Their total gdp is not much than Surabaya or Bandung after all, meanwhile Oz doesnt regard relationship with them highly and look North policy of them taking prioritize (Indonesia, China especially).



Exactly, they're so stupid they don't realize they are just puppet for West's deputy in the east. When will these Mecin group sober and see the truth that their brethren in OZ land are put in conservatory camps like endangered animal while Melanesians in Indonesia are rose up to high positions like ministers, generals, governors, etc.

.

.


----------



## Nike

*DB - DIGITAL BATTLESPACE*
*IDE delivers iDefender to Indonesia*
22nd February 2018 - 06:02 GMT | by The Shephard News Team

RSS
Intracom Defense Electronics (IDE) has delivered an iDefender Maritime Interdiction Operations (MIO) suite-based solution to the Indonesian Navy, the company announced on 20 February.

The system will enhance the Indonesian Navy Western Fleet's recognition/surveillance and command and control capabilities, as well as digital intercommunication for real-time exchange of information between the theatre of operations and the land-based command centre.

The IMO system will support Indonesian Navy operations in the Indonesian-Singapore maritime border region.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/digital-battlespace/ide-delivers-idefender-mio-suite-indonesia/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

katarabhumi said:


> Exactly, they're so stupid they don't realize they are just puppet for West's deputy in the east. When will these Mecin group sober and see the truth that their brethren in OZ land are put in conservatory camps like endangered animal while Melanesians in Indonesia are rose up to high positions like ministers, generals, governors, etc..



Papua become domestic issue within MSG circle, and some play this tune for their own domestic political agenda and that's the end of their reach. No sane countries wound ever entertain this idea and risk losing opportunity to strengthen bilateral relationship with Indonesia, the future global leader, not even PNG and Fiji. Only the poorest of MSG countries such as Vanuatu would go jumping up and down to promote this idea.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The Emergence Of Indonesia’s Ocean Policy

Indonesia finally has a comprehensive Ocean Policy to steer all government agencies towards a single, unified direction: to realise the Global Maritime Fulcrum (GMF) vision of President Joko Widodo to be a strong maritime nation.






The Indonesian equivalent for the word “Motherland” is “Tanah Air” or literally “Land-Water”. This signifies that the islands and waters comprising the Nusantara – the Indonesian archipelago — make up one unified and inseparable entity. Starting from the Djuanda Declaration of 1957 which enunciated Indonesia’s “Wawasan Nusantara” or Archipelagic Outlook, Indonesia took a leading role in the international acceptance of the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS) 1982 which recognises Indonesia’s status as an archipelagic state.

Nevertheless, throughout most of the New Order period (1966-1998) the Indonesian government paid scant attention to the country’s maritime development. The priorities of the Suharto government were predominantly land-based and focused on the densely populated islands in the western part of Indonesia. While the limited financial resources to develop a strong navy and other maritime capacity was a major constraint, the real impediment to the realisation of Wawasan Nusantara was the army’s then stranglehold on politics.

Streamlining Indonesian Ocean Law
The call for greater attention to Indonesia’s maritime domain had started during the New Order period, but it only found traction after the fall of President Suharto in 1998. Successive Indonesian governments since the onset of reformasi have begun to give more attention to Indonesia’s archipelagic nature with its specific weaknesses and potentials.

Strengthening the Indonesian navy, ensuring better control over Indonesia’s outermost islands, finalising maritime boundaries, improving law enforcement at sea to ensure the security and safety of navigation, husbanding the country’s rich marine resources and improving sea transportation to reduce the isolation of the eastern islands have all become national priorities.

One of the problems faced by Indonesia over its maritime domain was that for a long time there was no single comprehensive ocean regulation. There were over a dozen laws which gave different ministries and agencies particular responsibilities at sea. Development activities were scattered over various central government ministries and agencies to the different levels of regional administrations without a clear roadmap, leading to disappointing results and inefficiency.

Institutional competitions were particular hazards to law enforcement at sea. The seriousness of the situation led to increasing calls for a more integrated policy on managing Indonesia’s seas.

President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono established a consultative body, the “Dewan Kelautan Indonesia” (Indonesian Maritime Council), in 2007 to help formulate a general policy on ocean affairs. President Yudhoyono signed the seminal Law Number 32 of 2014 on Ocean Affairs on 17 October 2014, just a few days before he stepped down. The move brought together salient elements scattered in different legislations pertaining to the management and development of Indonesia’s maritime domain under one law.

Law Number 32/2014 became the legal basis for the establishment of the “Badan Keamanan Laut” (Maritime Security Board), a full-fledged agency responsible for ensuring security, safety and law enforcement at sea with a stronger mandate than the coordinating agency for security at sea “BAKORKAMLA” that it replaced.

Indonesia as a “Global Maritime Fulcrum”
While all the post-1998 presidents had given greater attention towards Indonesia’s maritime domain, it is President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) who has elevated maritime-related affairs to a national priority. Strengthening Indonesia’s maritime identity was one of the campaign pledges put forward by President Jokowi, which he followed up with the plan to make Indonesia a “Global Maritime Fulcrum” (GMF) soon after being sworn in as president on 20 October 2014.

Jokowi created the new Coordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs, which coordinates the Ministry for Maritime Affairs and Fishery, the Ministry of Transportation, the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources as well as the Ministry of Tourism, reflecting its economic thrust.

On 20 February 2017 Jokowi signed Presidential Decree Number 16 of 2017 concerning Indonesian Ocean Policy (IOP) which will be the primary reference point for all programmes and activities related to Indonesia’s maritime domain. The goal of the IOP is to realise the GMF Vision of “Indonesia as a sovereign, advanced, independent, strong maritime nation that is able to provide positive contribution for peace and security in the region as well as to the world”.

The roadmap of the IOP highlights seven policy pillars: Marine and Human Resources Development; Maritime Security, Law Enforcement and Safety at Sea; Ocean Governance and Institutions; Development of Maritime Economy; Ocean Space Management and Marine Protection; Maritime Culture; and Maritime Diplomacy. Each of the policy pillars is further broken down into policies/strategies, altogether totalling 76 policies/strategies.

The first Plan of Action is for the period 2016-2019 which highlights five priority clusters: Maritime Boundary, Ocean Space and Maritime Diplomacy; Maritime Industry and Sea Connectivity; Services and Industry of Marine Natural Resources and Marine Environment Management; Maritime Defence and Security; and Maritime Culture.

The implementation of the IOP is carried out by the ministries and non-ministerial government agencies according to their respective roles and functions under the supervision of the Coordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs.

Indonesia as Promoter of World Peace
It can be seen that the IOP is primarily domestically-oriented as most of the policy pillars and strategies are aimed at strengthening the protection and management of the Indonesian archipelago, and maximising the economic potentials that its maritime domain has to offer as part of Indonesia’s overall economic development. The external dimensions of the IOP are limited to maritime diplomacy and to defence and security.

Nevertheless, the GMF vision also underlines Indonesia’s view of itself as an international promoter of peace. One of the IOP programmes on defence and security is to enhance Indonesia’s participation in regional and international cooperation on maritime defence and security. On maritime diplomacy the IOP explicitly states that Indonesia must play a leadership role in various maritime cooperation and initiatives at the regional and multilateral levels.

The IOP, moreover, also states that the GMF vision should take into account of, and be synergised with, the various regional initiatives as long as they are in line with Indonesia’s national interests and can make positive contributions to peace.

_http://www.eurasiareview.com/22022018-the-emergence-of-indonesias-ocean-policy-analysis/_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

There is rumour Indonesian Naval design center is in progress designing indigenous large Naval frigates in which will incorporates subsystems from European (especially engines and motor systems along with several sensor and optics systems), China (CMS and armaments) and Russian (armaments).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Places Firm Order for 11 Su-35 Multirole Fighters*
by Vladimir Karnozov
February 20, 2018, 9:03 AM

Indonesia has followed China in acquiring the Sukhoi S-35S, the export version of Russia’s most capable operational fighter.
“F-5 replacement,” which drew competition from a number of Western types such as the Eurofighter Typhoon, Lockheed Martin F-16, and Saab Gripen.

Other details of the deal have yet to emerge, but it is already known that part of the cost will be paid with Indonesian traditional export items, such as palm oil and rubber. In addition, according to the recent Indonesian regulations, the deal should involve offset obligations on the exporter.

With this order, Indonesia becomes the second overseas customer for Russia’s “4++” generation supersonic fighter. China placed an order for 24 such jets in 2015 worth $2.5 billion. An initial batch of four went to the People's Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF) the following year, and 10 more in 2017, according to Yuri Slyusar, president of the United Aircraft Corporation (UAC), which controls the Sukhoi design bureau and KnAAPO plant that assembles the Su-35S. The remaining 10 aircraft are due to be delivered this year, while some of the ground equipment and weapons will be provided in 2019 when the contract materialization should be complete. PLAAF pilots began training in Russia in the fall of 2016.

Indonesia firmed up its first order for Sukhoi jets in 2003. Since then it acquired five Su-27SK single-seat interceptors and 11 Su-30MK2 twin-seat multirole fighters, the last of which were delivered in 2013. Negotiations on the more advanced Su-35S opened in 2014, shortly after the Russian air force confirmed its initial order for the type.

Although the Su-35S deal had long been agreed in principle, with numerous official confirmations from officials in Jakarta, it proved difficult to formalize. Speaking to *AIN* earlier, director for international cooperation and regional policies with Rostec state corporation Victor Kladov said the previous U.S. administration applied heavy pressure on Jakarta to stall its military technical cooperation with Moscow. The Obama Administration lifted the U.S. sanctions on Indonesia’s arms imports imposed for human rights abuses in the Aceh and other regions, including those applicable to the F-16C fighters and air-launched munitions. The U.S.-made F-16 and F-5 fighters in the Indonesian air force inventory had been grounded for long time due to shortage of spare parts and the halt of support from manufacturers.

According to Kladov, the Su-35 deal would be the first of a series for Russian equipment. *Next in line is “a major shipbuilding program,” of which details are yet to be made public, and a similar one concerning rotorcraft. *Rostec member Techmash will see to production of munitions in Indonesia, including 30mm and, possibly, 100mm shells for BMP-3F infantry fighting vehicles in service with the Indonesian marines.

https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-...places-firm-order-11-su-35-multirole-fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram






        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram






        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram






        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram









        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

PT Komodo Armament Indonesia
KOMODO D5


































        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
http://komodoarmament.com/assault-rifle/
http://www.indomiliter.com/komodo-d5-intip-dari-dekat-senapan-serbu-pjd-made-in-bekasi/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

- https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/watch-out-for-vietnam-says-ri-ambassador.545235/

- https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indonesia-looks-to-win-exports-in-bangladesh.545518/page-2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Navy submits reorganisation plans, proposals for third fleet to President Widodo*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
21 February 2018
*Key Points*

Indonesia has finalised details for the creation of a third fleet, and submitted these proposals to the country’s president
Plans for the reorganisation are long-standing, but have been given urgency under the leadership of Air Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto
The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) has finalised a set of proposals that will see the service reorganised into three geographical fleets, and submitted them to Indonesian President Joko Widodo for his approval.

The TNI-AL is currently divided into two geographical commands: the Western Fleet (Komando Armada Republik Indonesia Kawasan Barat: KOARMABAR), which is headquartered in Jakarta, and the Eastern fleet (Komando Armada Republik Indonesia Kawasan Timur: KOARMATIM), which is headquartered in Surabaya.

http://www.janes.com/article/78059/...proposals-for-third-fleet-to-president-widodo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

#inhandagri

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

anas_nurhafidz said:


> #inhandagri
> View attachment 455511


details plz


----------



## Nike

BDforever said:


> details plz



joint development Smart glide bomb in class with JDAM, got cooperation with Lig next 1 of South Korea, as both of us F16 and T50 user there is not much problem with integration.


----------



## BDforever

madokafc said:


> joint development Smart glide bomb in class with JDAM, got cooperation with Lig next 1 of South Korea, as both of us F16 and T50 user there is not much problem with integration.


nice  range ? and is there any possibility of integration with Mig and Su series ?


----------



## Nike

BDforever said:


> nice  range ? and is there any possibility of integration with Mig and Su series ?



500 lbs, range around 100 km, and CEP 13 meter. 

Dont know, there is always possibilities for Sukhoi as we are user, not much i know about Mig series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d_mk2

pr1v4t33r said:


> - https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/watch-out-for-vietnam-says-ri-ambassador.545235/
> 
> - https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indonesia-looks-to-win-exports-in-bangladesh.545518/page-2


I gave up arguing with vietnamese 
They come from different universe i guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

initial_d_mk2 said:


> I gave up arguing with vietnamese . They come from different universe i guess



Yea, once in a while we need to straighten up their perverted daydream


----------



## barjo

madokafc said:


> *Indonesia Places Firm Order for 11 Su-35 Multirole Fighters*
> by Vladimir Karnozov
> February 20, 2018, 9:03 AM
> 
> Indonesia has followed China in acquiring the Sukhoi S-35S, the export version of Russia’s most capable operational fighter.
> “F-5 replacement,” which drew competition from a number of Western types such as the Eurofighter Typhoon, Lockheed Martin F-16, and Saab Gripen.
> 
> Other details of the deal have yet to emerge, but it is already known that part of the cost will be paid with Indonesian traditional export items, such as palm oil and rubber. In addition, according to the recent Indonesian regulations, the deal should involve offset obligations on the exporter.
> 
> With this order, Indonesia becomes the second overseas customer for Russia’s “4++” generation supersonic fighter. China placed an order for 24 such jets in 2015 worth $2.5 billion. An initial batch of four went to the People's Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF) the following year, and 10 more in 2017, according to Yuri Slyusar, president of the United Aircraft Corporation (UAC), which controls the Sukhoi design bureau and KnAAPO plant that assembles the Su-35S. The remaining 10 aircraft are due to be delivered this year, while some of the ground equipment and weapons will be provided in 2019 when the contract materialization should be complete. PLAAF pilots began training in Russia in the fall of 2016.
> 
> Indonesia firmed up its first order for Sukhoi jets in 2003. Since then it acquired five Su-27SK single-seat interceptors and 11 Su-30MK2 twin-seat multirole fighters, the last of which were delivered in 2013. Negotiations on the more advanced Su-35S opened in 2014, shortly after the Russian air force confirmed its initial order for the type.
> 
> Although the Su-35S deal had long been agreed in principle, with numerous official confirmations from officials in Jakarta, it proved difficult to formalize. Speaking to *AIN* earlier, director for international cooperation and regional policies with Rostec state corporation Victor Kladov said the previous U.S. administration applied heavy pressure on Jakarta to stall its military technical cooperation with Moscow. The Obama Administration lifted the U.S. sanctions on Indonesia’s arms imports imposed for human rights abuses in the Aceh and other regions, including those applicable to the F-16C fighters and air-launched munitions. The U.S.-made F-16 and F-5 fighters in the Indonesian air force inventory had been grounded for long time due to shortage of spare parts and the halt of support from manufacturers.
> 
> According to Kladov, the Su-35 deal would be the first of a series for Russian equipment. *Next in line is “a major shipbuilding program,” of which details are yet to be made public, and a similar one concerning rotorcraft. *Rostec member Techmash will see to production of munitions in Indonesia, including 30mm and, possibly, 100mm shells for BMP-3F infantry fighting vehicles in service with the Indonesian marines.
> 
> https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-...places-firm-order-11-su-35-multirole-fighters


yeah some believe it has conected with some f16 postpone delivery last month, wait it till complete then sign it


----------



## Nike

Nas 332, super puma fleet Indonesian Air Forces. At Manyan super exercise 











Bonus, near weekend

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Kelvin hughes ground unit radar, for Indonesian Marines corps

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

initial_d_mk2 said:


> I gave up arguing with vietnamese
> They come from different universe i guess


What is their and Umno's problem? They like to make uncalled 'comparison' of any sort with us.

What are we benchmark or something?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d_mk2

> graveDigger388, post: 10277105, member: 178198"]What is their and Umno's problem? They like to make uncalled 'comparison' of any sort with us.
> 
> What are we benchmark or something?


For umno, he just trying to get attention, sort of a attention whore, for most viet member they just lack of reallity understanding, too much sniffing on epoxy glue i presume


----------



## katarabhumi

GraveDigger388 said:


> What is their and Umno's problem? They like to make uncalled 'comparison' of any sort with us.
> 
> What are we benchmark or something?





initial_d_mk2 said:


> For umno, he just trying to get attention, sort of a attention whore, for most viet member they just lack of reallity understanding, too much sniffing on epoxy glue i presume



That UMNOboy is not even a Malaysian, he is just another of those 50 cent goons, there are plenty of them in this forum and they come in every color of flags. So pay him no attention.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

*Lanjutkan Proyek Rudal Balistik, PT Sari Bahari Tampilkan Prototipe Rudal Petir Dengan Desain Baru*
indomiliter | 23/02/2018 | Berita Matra Darat, Berita Update Alutsista, Prototipe, Rudal | 3 Comments






Saat PT Sari Bahari memutuskan Petir berubah peran dari prototipe rudal permukaan ke permukaan menjadi target drone “Jalak,” maka tak lantas konsep rudal permukaan ke permukaan balistik dilupakan, justru manufaktur senjata asal Malang, Jawa Timur ini terus melanjutkan prototipe Petir. Bahkan diketahui desain rudal Petir terbaru telah mengalami perubahan yang signifikan.

*Baca juga: Inilah “Jalak,” Target Drone Lansiran PT Sari Bahari*

Perubahan yang signifikan bukan saja dari cat loreng yang kini dibalut loreng puting coklat, melainkan dari fuselage dan vertical stabilizer. Jika pada desain Petir terdahulu model mirip dengan jet tempur F/A-18 Hornet, maka pada Petir generasi baru (102), nampak desain fuselage lebih terlihat lebih kaku namun memberi kesan tegas. Sekilas fuselage-nya rudal Petir terbaru mengingatkan pada desain rudal *Taurus KEPD 350,* sosok rudal jarak jauh_ anti jamming_ GPS lansiran MBDA Deutschland GmbH dan Saab Bofors Dynamics.

Sementara dari desain vertical stabilizer, jika Petir terdahulu menggunakan dua sayap tegak ala F/A-18 Hornet, maka di Petir terbaru memakai model konvensional dengan satu sayap tegak. Sementara desain ekor dan _exhaust_ nampak serupa, begitu juga dengan rancangan sayap, tidak nampak perbedaan yang berarti dari generasi sebelumnya.

Pihak PT Sari Bahari menyebut, dengan model sayap seperti yang ada saat ini maka rudal memang dikhususkan untuk misi permukaan ke permukaan. “Kedepan kami berencana untuk mengembangkan Petir dengan model sayap lipat (_folded wing_), sehingga Petir kelak dapat diluncurkan dari pesawat tempur dengan peran sebagai rudal udara ke permukaan,” ujar nara sumber dari PT Sari Bahari kepada _Indomiliter.com_. Pengembangan model folded wing memang dirasa penting, mengingat jika difungsikan di kapal perang misalnya, rudal yang dikemas dalam kontainer peluncur menutut desain sayap lipat.






Dilihat dari spesifikasi, Petir 102 tetap ditenagai mesin turbo jet dengan thrust 22 kgf (_kilogram force_). Kecepatan rudal ini 350 km per jam dengan jarak jaungkau 80 km. Peningkatan performance rudal petir dilakukan untuk pengembangan sistem kontrol auto pilot dan seeker (pemandu) dengan intertial dan GPS waypoint, serta pembuatan peluncur rudal serta pengembangan warhead. Untuk warhead (hulu ledak) bisa dibawa hingga 10 kg.

*Baca juga: Avibras AV-TM 300, “Ada Rudal Jelajah Subsonic di Markas Armed TNI AD”*






_Scope of work_ dari pengembangan rudal petir ini dititikberatkan pada peningkatan kecepatan, jarak jangkau, sistem kontrol, dan uji fungsi. Dengan adanya target pengembangan tersebut maka terjadi perubahan airframe. Dalam rancangannya, rudal Petir sudah dibekali dengan onboard video camera. Saat ini PT Sari Bahari terus melakukan serangkaian uji coba untuk menyempurnakan desain rudal balistik ini.

Nah, apakah Anda penasaran dan ingin lihat seperti apa sosok rudal Petir generasi baru ini? Simak video eksklusif di bawah ini. *(Haryo Adjie)*





*btw...... it's not ballistic missiles, it's called cruise missiles based on its trajectory, Indomiliter admin seems cant differ between the two , like c'mon this is very basic knowledge they should've known better*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

Su 35
MoD " already signed!".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

Air Platforms
*Indonesian Navy to receive four ScanEagle UAVs in 2018*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
23 February 2018


*Key Points*

The Indonesian Navy will receive four ScanEagle UAVs in mid-2018
Equipment is provided under a grant from the US government, which seeks to build maritime surveillance capabilities of Southeast Asian countries
The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) is currently anticipating the delivery of four Insitu ScanEagle surveillance unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) from the US government, a source from the service’s headquarters told _Jane’s_ on 23 February.





A ScanEagle UAV, similar to the one that will operated by the Indonesian Navy. (Boeing)

The UAV system and its associated equipment and launchers are provided under a grant by the US government under a capacity building programme for Southeast Asian navies known as the Maritime Security Initiative (MSI).

The MSI was first announced by then US secretary of defense Ashton Carter at the 2015 iteration of the Shangri-La Dialogue in Singapore. The initiative seeks to improve maritime capabilities of partner countries in the region, namely Malaysia, Indonesia, the Philippines, and Vietnam.

Specifically, for Indonesia, the MSI seeks to improve the country’s maritime patrol capabilities, ISR integration, and equipment maintenance capacity. The aim is to ensure that Indonesia has the capacity to adequately safeguard its maritime territories and economic resources, and contribute to regional security and stability, according to a note on the programme from the US government’s website.

Besides the TNI-AL, other Indonesian beneficiaries of the MSI programme include the country’s coastguard, which will receive assistance in organisational development and technical skill training from the US government.

The ScanEagle UAV can be equipped with a range of payload types including electro-optical imagers, long-wave infrared sensors, and X-band radars. Information on the type of sensors that will come along with the Indonesian UAVs is currently not available.

*http://www.janes.com/article/78118/indonesian-navy-to-receive-four-scaneagle-uavs-in-2018*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

GraveDigger388 said:


> What is their and Umno's problem? They like to make uncalled 'comparison' of any sort with us.
> 
> What are we benchmark or something?



Well, my mentor at the office said: as you grow successful, you will automatically create enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maha Ali Khan

nufix said:


> @Reashot Xigwin @MacanJawa Please contribute


nice sharing


----------



## katarabhumi

_Breaking News - 23/02/2018 (on TV): _

*Indonesian authorities apprehended yet another foreign vessel carrying illegal drugs.. this time is estimated 3 tons in weight... crazy*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana




----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesian Navy to receive four ScanEagle UAVs in 2018*
_
Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - Jane's Navy International 
23 February 2018_

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) is currently anticipating the delivery of four Insitu ScanEagle surveillance unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) from the US government, a source from the service’s headquarters told Jane’s on 23 February.






_A ScanEagle UAV, similar to the one that will operated by the Indonesian Navy. _

The UAV system and its associated equipment and launchers are provided under a grant by the US government under a capacity building programme for Southeast Asian navies known as the Maritime Security Initiative (MSI).

The MSI was first announced by then US secretary of defense Ashton Carter at the 2015 iteration of the Shangri-La Dialogue in Singapore. The initiative seeks to improve maritime capabilities of partner countries in the region, namely Malaysia, Indonesia, the Philippines, and Vietnam.

Specifically, for Indonesia, the MSI seeks to improve the country’s maritime patrol capabilities, ISR integration, and equipment maintenance capacity. The aim is to ensure that Indonesia has the capacity to adequately safeguard its maritime territories and economic resources, and contribute to regional security and stability, according to a note on the programme from the US government’s website.

Besides the TNI-AL, other Indonesian beneficiaries of the MSI programme include the country’s coastguard, which will receive assistance in organisational development and technical skill training from the US government.

The ScanEagle UAV can be equipped with a range of payload types including electro-optical imagers, long-wave infrared sensors, and X-band radars. Information on the type of sensors that will come along with the Indonesian UAVs is currently not available.

http://www.janes.com/article/78118/indonesian-navy-to-receive-four-scaneagle-uavs-in-2018

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

Rifle parts also manufactured by Komodo Armaments

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

http://www.portal-komando.com/2018/02/enam-pesawat-hawk-tiba-di-lanud-sultan.html

*
Indonesian Airforce are Preparing the Pilots and Technicians for the Su-35.*
*



*

ANGKASAREVIEW.COM - The procurement contract of 11 Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets from Russia has been signed by the Ministry of Defense. TNI Air Force was preparing the pilots and technicians to take him.

The head of TNI AU (head of the air force information service) military service Marsma TNI Jemi Trisonjaya, M.Tr (Han) stated that the Air Force has prepared pilots and technicians who will manned the Su-35. The Air Force is currently awaiting further coordination for their shipments to Russia.

"The pilots and technicians must have been prepared by the Air Force. We are waiting for further coordination from the leadership, for example for their delivery to Russia to attend the education there. Currently there has been no shipping of TNI AU personnel related to Russia, "said the head of the air force information service when contacted by Angkasa Review on Thursday (22/2/2018).

Jemi added that the planning and discussion for manning the replacement of F-5E / F Tiger II Air Force Squadron 14 Lanud Iswahjudi, has been done long ago pending the decision of the Ministry of Defense about the aircraft to be purchased.

Since in the last few years the Air Squadron 14 has no longer aircraft (F-5E / F has been decommissioned), the pilots and the technicians are also temporarily sheltered to other operational units. Several pilots were stationed at Air Squadron 11 Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin, Makassar and Air Squadron 15 Lanud Iswahjudi, Madiun.

Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu earlier said the signing of the Su-35 procurement contract had been completed.

*"It's signed, done. Eleven planes. It's made first. Not directly. He made a year gradually. Early next year there are two, "said the Defense Minister answered a reporter in Jakarta, Wednesday (21/2/2018), as aired by the channel CNNIndonesia tv.*

The information on the signing of the contract for the procurement of 11 Su-35 aircraft for the Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU) was originally conveyed by the Head of the Public Communication Center (Kapuskompliklik) of the Defense Ministry of Defense Brgjen TNI Totok Sugiharto when confirmed release.id. Totok said, the signing of the Su-35 procurement contract has been held on Wednesday (14/2/2018). RONI SONTANI

http://www.angkasareview.com/2018/02/23/tni-au-siapkan-penerbang-dan-teknisi-untuk-awaki-su-35/








        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Police in training, M4 carbine, Aug Steyr, Sig sauer






Kopassus, after jungle warfare course 






Apache and Bell 412 Ep

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Marines

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

PT Regio Aviasi Industri (RAI) currently developing the R-80 Turboprop aircraft which can also developed into a Maritime Patrol variant.

*Pesawat R-80 dapat dikembangkan untuk patroli maritim*

Jumat, 23 Februari 2018 18:37 WIB
Pewarta: Mentari Dwi Gayati





Ilustrasi foto siswa sekolah dasar melihat miniatur pesawat terbang Turboprop R 80 buatan PT Regio Aviasi Industri (RAI) asal Indonesia yang dipajang pada Pameran Bekraf Habibie Festival di JI EXPO, Kemayoran, Jakarta, Kamis (10/8/2017). (ANTARA FOTO/Makna Zaezar)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - PT Regio Aviasi Industri (RAI) menyatakan saat ini tengah mengembangkan pesawat Turboprop R-80 yang nantinya setelah diproduksi dapat dikembangkan untuk keperluan lainnya, termasuk patroli maritim, kata Direktur Utama PT RAI Agung Nugroho.

"Pesawat penumpang yang bisa menjadi platform untuk beberapa misi, bisa bikin _full _penumpang, _full _kargo, setengah penumpang dan setengah kargo, bisa sebagai maritim patrol untuk patroli udara, jadi _submarine killer_," katanya di Jakarta, Jumat.

Ia mengatakan saat ini perusahaan tengah mengembangkan pesawat R80 berpenumpang 80 orang sebagai angkutan udara komersial, namun tidak menutup kemungkinan dapat dirancang untuk misi lain, seperti untuk patroli oleh Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Udara (TNI AU).

Saat ini RAI, menurut dia, sudah menyelesaikan desain konseptual yang menjadi dasar untuk pengerjaan selanjutnya yang lebih rinci.

Desain konsep yang dibuat harus terdefinisi dari segi ketangguhan pesawat hingga kisaran harga dan perawatawan pesawat, ujarnya.

Diungkapkannya, RAI sudah menyelesaikan fase pertama, yaitu desain awal dan kelaikan (_preliminary design & feasibility_) pada 2016 dan sudah mendapatkan order sebanyak 155 pesawat.

Read more: https://m.antaranews.com/berita/688211/pesawat-r-80-dapat-dikembangkan-untuk-patroli-maritim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Foto lawas, rencana maret 2018 ini kewang 2 siap diluncurkan...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> Foto lawas, rencana maret 2018 ini kewang 2 siap diluncurkan...


Something i've been wondering about for a very very long time......finally answered, the klewang class project is alive and kicking


----------



## Bungaterakhir

^^ the last time progress i hear about 60% that was last year.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

striver44 said:


> Something i've been wondering about for a very very long time......finally answered, the klewang class project is alive and kicking


Not alive, its the obligation for Lundin to deliver one unit since the first Klewang was destroyed by fire before being handed over to TNI/Kemhan.
I think the Tank Boat program is the way they pay the penalty of delay.


----------



## Unknowncommando

Exercise Garuda Shakti 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMG_12

Svantana said:


> http://www.portal-komando.com/2018/02/enam-pesawat-hawk-tiba-di-lanud-sultan.html
> 
> *
> Indonesian Airforce are Preparing the Pilots and Technicians for the Su-35.
> 
> View attachment 455791
> *
> 
> ANGKASAREVIEW.COM - The procurement contract of 11 Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets from Russia has been signed by the Ministry of Defense. TNI Air Force was preparing the pilots and technicians to take him.
> 
> The head of TNI AU (head of the air force information service) military service Marsma TNI Jemi Trisonjaya, M.Tr (Han) stated that the Air Force has prepared pilots and technicians who will manned the Su-35. The Air Force is currently awaiting further coordination for their shipments to Russia.
> 
> "The pilots and technicians must have been prepared by the Air Force. We are waiting for further coordination from the leadership, for example for their delivery to Russia to attend the education there. Currently there has been no shipping of TNI AU personnel related to Russia, "said the head of the air force information service when contacted by Angkasa Review on Thursday (22/2/2018).
> 
> Jemi added that the planning and discussion for manning the replacement of F-5E / F Tiger II Air Force Squadron 14 Lanud Iswahjudi, has been done long ago pending the decision of the Ministry of Defense about the aircraft to be purchased.
> 
> Since in the last few years the Air Squadron 14 has no longer aircraft (F-5E / F has been decommissioned), the pilots and the technicians are also temporarily sheltered to other operational units. Several pilots were stationed at Air Squadron 11 Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin, Makassar and Air Squadron 15 Lanud Iswahjudi, Madiun.
> 
> Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu earlier said the signing of the Su-35 procurement contract had been completed.
> 
> *"It's signed, done. Eleven planes. It's made first. Not directly. He made a year gradually. Early next year there are two, "said the Defense Minister answered a reporter in Jakarta, Wednesday (21/2/2018), as aired by the channel CNNIndonesia tv.*
> 
> The information on the signing of the contract for the procurement of 11 Su-35 aircraft for the Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU) was originally conveyed by the Head of the Public Communication Center (Kapuskompliklik) of the Defense Ministry of Defense Brgjen TNI Totok Sugiharto when confirmed release.id. Totok said, the signing of the Su-35 procurement contract has been held on Wednesday (14/2/2018). RONI SONTANI
> 
> http://www.angkasareview.com/2018/02/23/tni-au-siapkan-penerbang-dan-teknisi-untuk-awaki-su-35/
> 
> View attachment 455792
> View attachment 455793
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


İs the boeing 737 configured for special missions/EW or VİP transport?


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Game.Invade said:


> İs the boeing 737 configured for special missions/EW or VİP transport?


The Boeing 737 are an air and maritime surveilance plane
http://www.indomiliter.com/94/
http://defense-studies.blogspot.in/2017/04/boeing-737-surveillance-tni-au-kini.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

More from Ex Garuda Shakti-6 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

Rapid Reaction Strike Force Indonesian National Army, is a joint troop of the Indonesian National Army which has the ability to deploy 24 hours after an order from the TNI Commander, must already be in an area requiring quick reaction security. 

The PPRC is a joint force between the Army (TNI-AD), the Navy (TNI-AL), and the Air Force (TNI-AU), established since 1985. Due to its superfast readyness, the PPRC battalion must be from elements of air traffic (linud) aka paratroopers. However, other elements such as the Marines also have the readiness to be time-driven as PPRC forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia acquires four Wing Loong I UAVs from China

*Key Points*

Indonesia has acquired four units of Wing Loong I UAVs with surface strike capabilities
Aircraft will be inducted with the country’s first composite UAV aviation squadron in West Kalimantan







The Indonesian government has acquired four strike-capable Wing Loong I medium-altitude, long-endurance unmanned aerial vehicles (MALE UAVs) from Chinese state-owned aerospace and defence company Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).

A contract for the aircraft was signed in 2017, and the UAVs will be operated by the Indonesian Air Force’s (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Udara’s: TNI-AU’s) Aviation Squadron 51 (Skadron Udara 51), multiple sources from within the TNI headquarters in Cilangkap confirmed separately with _Jane’s_ between 22 and 25 February.

Aviation Squadron 51 is based near the city of Pontianak in West Kalimantan, and the unit shares a runway with the Supadio International Airport. The squadron currently operates Israeli-made Aerostar tactical unmanned aircraft system (UAS) equipped with stabilised, gimbal-mounted electro-optic and infrared (EO/IR) sensor for surveillance missions. With the induction of the Wing Loong I, the unit will be Indonesia’s first composite UAV squadron with two different aircraft types.

The Wing Loong I was developed and manufactured by AVIC’s Chengdu Aircraft Design and Research Institute (CADI) subsidiary. It has a length of 8.7 m, a height of 2.8 m, and features a wingspan of 14 m. The aircraft has a maximum take-off weight (MTOW) of 1,150 kg and a payload capacity of 200 kg.

The UAV is powered by one piston engine, and has a service ceiling of 7,500 m (24,600 ft). It has a maximum range of approximately 108 n miles (200 km), and an endurance of about 20 hours. Payloads that can go on board the Wing Loong I include the DH-3010 search-and-rescue (SAR) radar, and the AVIC Luoyang LE380 EO/IR turret.

_http://www.janes.com/article/78147/indonesia-acquires-four-wing-loong-i-uavs-from-china_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rondo.royal2

indonesia beli male wing loong 1 ... 4 biji . Berita dari jane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faries

Joint Exercise Cobra Gold 2018


























Source: Formil Kaskus/ Puspen TNI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia acquires four Wing Loong I UAVs from China
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> Indonesia has acquired four units of Wing Loong I UAVs with surface strike capabilities
> Aircraft will be inducted with the country’s first composite UAV aviation squadron in West Kalimantan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indonesian government has acquired four strike-capable Wing Loong I medium-altitude, long-endurance unmanned aerial vehicles (MALE UAVs) from Chinese state-owned aerospace and defence company Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).
> 
> A contract for the aircraft was signed in 2017, and the UAVs will be operated by the Indonesian Air Force’s (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Udara’s: TNI-AU’s) Aviation Squadron 51 (Skadron Udara 51), multiple sources from within the TNI headquarters in Cilangkap confirmed separately with _Jane’s_ between 22 and 25 February.
> 
> Aviation Squadron 51 is based near the city of Pontianak in West Kalimantan, and the unit shares a runway with the Supadio International Airport. The squadron currently operates Israeli-made Aerostar tactical unmanned aircraft system (UAS) equipped with stabilised, gimbal-mounted electro-optic and infrared (EO/IR) sensor for surveillance missions. With the induction of the Wing Loong I, the unit will be Indonesia’s first composite UAV squadron with two different aircraft types.
> 
> The Wing Loong I was developed and manufactured by AVIC’s Chengdu Aircraft Design and Research Institute (CADI) subsidiary. It has a length of 8.7 m, a height of 2.8 m, and features a wingspan of 14 m. The aircraft has a maximum take-off weight (MTOW) of 1,150 kg and a payload capacity of 200 kg.
> 
> The UAV is powered by one piston engine, and has a service ceiling of 7,500 m (24,600 ft). It has a maximum range of approximately 108 n miles (200 km), and an endurance of about 20 hours. Payloads that can go on board the Wing Loong I include the DH-3010 search-and-rescue (SAR) radar, and the AVIC Luoyang LE380 EO/IR turret.
> 
> _http://www.janes.com/article/78147/indonesia-acquires-four-wing-loong-i-uavs-from-china_



Four unit isn't enough for a technology transfer, I guess. Maybe we should buy more? China doesn't want to give their C-705 technology unless we bought hundreds of it, which is impossible for us because our financial problems, also they refused to TOT the 3 weapons to Indomesin namely NG-18 CIWS, Type 90B MLRS, and UW-1 RCWS.... Maybe there is a secret talk, whether it's G to G or B to B


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia acquires four Wing Loong I UAVs from China
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> Indonesia has acquired four units of Wing Loong I UAVs with surface strike capabilities
> Aircraft will be inducted with the country’s first composite UAV aviation squadron in West Kalimantan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indonesian government has acquired four strike-capable Wing Loong I medium-altitude, long-endurance unmanned aerial vehicles (MALE UAVs) from Chinese state-owned aerospace and defence company Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).
> 
> A contract for the aircraft was signed in 2017, and the UAVs will be operated by the Indonesian Air Force’s (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Udara’s: TNI-AU’s) Aviation Squadron 51 (Skadron Udara 51), multiple sources from within the TNI headquarters in Cilangkap confirmed separately with _Jane’s_ between 22 and 25 February.
> 
> Aviation Squadron 51 is based near the city of Pontianak in West Kalimantan, and the unit shares a runway with the Supadio International Airport. The squadron currently operates Israeli-made Aerostar tactical unmanned aircraft system (UAS) equipped with stabilised, gimbal-mounted electro-optic and infrared (EO/IR) sensor for surveillance missions. With the induction of the Wing Loong I, the unit will be Indonesia’s first composite UAV squadron with two different aircraft types.
> 
> The Wing Loong I was developed and manufactured by AVIC’s Chengdu Aircraft Design and Research Institute (CADI) subsidiary. It has a length of 8.7 m, a height of 2.8 m, and features a wingspan of 14 m. The aircraft has a maximum take-off weight (MTOW) of 1,150 kg and a payload capacity of 200 kg.
> 
> The UAV is powered by one piston engine, and has a service ceiling of 7,500 m (24,600 ft). It has a maximum range of approximately 108 n miles (200 km), and an endurance of about 20 hours. Payloads that can go on board the Wing Loong I include the DH-3010 search-and-rescue (SAR) radar, and the AVIC Luoyang LE380 EO/IR turret.
> 
> _http://www.janes.com/article/78147/indonesia-acquires-four-wing-loong-i-uavs-from-china_


 bedanya sama wing loong 2 apa aja y ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> bedanya sama wing loong 2 apa aja y ?


dibikin threadnya aja, pasti forumer china langsung pada nimbrung jawab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> dibikin threadnya aja, pasti forumer china langsung pada nimbrung jawab.



Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Svantana said:


> bedanya sama wing loong 2 apa aja y ?


Different type of engine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

madokafc said:


> Lol


I thought you last time claim China UCAV quality not as good as Israel and Israel one score high mark on evalutation? Indonesia will buy from Israel or Turkey? What happen to better score of Israel drone?

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bang...-combat-aerial-vehicles.533879/#post-10096018


http://www.janes.com/article/78147/indonesia-acquires-four-wing-loong-i-uavs-from-china

China UCAV is the golden standard for most countries who wish for UCAV. Good price, great quality and technology. Battle tested. 
Israel heron drone is outdated and cannot do combat missile. It cannot compete with China Wing Loong and CH-4/5 series. 








Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Different type of engine


Its the same engine for Wing long I, only the PLAAF got more powerful engine reserve for domestic used.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Beast said:


> I thought you last time claim China UCAV quality not as good as Israel and Israel one score high mark on evalutation? Indonesia will buy from Israel or Turkey? What happen to better score of Israel drone?
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bang...-combat-aerial-vehicles.533879/#post-10096018
> 
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/78147/indonesia-acquires-four-wing-loong-i-uavs-from-china
> 
> China UCAV is the golden standard for most countries who wish for UCAV. Good price, great quality and technology. Battle tested.
> Israel heron drone is outdated and cannot do combat missile. It cannot compete with China Wing Loong and CH-4/5 series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the same engine for Wing long I, only the PLAAF got more powerful engine reserve for domestic used.


Congrats china



pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia acquires four Wing Loong I UAVs from China
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> Indonesia has acquired four units of Wing Loong I UAVs with surface strike capabilities
> Aircraft will be inducted with the country’s first composite UAV aviation squadron in West Kalimantan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indonesian government has acquired four strike-capable Wing Loong I medium-altitude, long-endurance unmanned aerial vehicles (MALE UAVs) from Chinese state-owned aerospace and defence company Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).
> 
> A contract for the aircraft was signed in 2017, and the UAVs will be operated by the Indonesian Air Force’s (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Udara’s: TNI-AU’s) Aviation Squadron 51 (Skadron Udara 51), multiple sources from within the TNI headquarters in Cilangkap confirmed separately with _Jane’s_ between 22 and 25 February.
> 
> Aviation Squadron 51 is based near the city of Pontianak in West Kalimantan, and the unit shares a runway with the Supadio International Airport. The squadron currently operates Israeli-made Aerostar tactical unmanned aircraft system (UAS) equipped with stabilised, gimbal-mounted electro-optic and infrared (EO/IR) sensor for surveillance missions. With the induction of the Wing Loong I, the unit will be Indonesia’s first composite UAV squadron with two different aircraft types.
> 
> The Wing Loong I was developed and manufactured by AVIC’s Chengdu Aircraft Design and Research Institute (CADI) subsidiary. It has a length of 8.7 m, a height of 2.8 m, and features a wingspan of 14 m. The aircraft has a maximum take-off weight (MTOW) of 1,150 kg and a payload capacity of 200 kg.
> 
> The UAV is powered by one piston engine, and has a service ceiling of 7,500 m (24,600 ft). It has a maximum range of approximately 108 n miles (200 km), and an endurance of about 20 hours. Payloads that can go on board the Wing Loong I include the DH-3010 search-and-rescue (SAR) radar, and the AVIC Luoyang LE380 EO/IR turret.
> 
> _http://www.janes.com/article/78147/indonesia-acquires-four-wing-loong-i-uavs-from-china_


Trus proyek tai anka gimana?


----------



## Nike

Beast said:


> I thought you last time claim China UCAV quality not as good as Israel and Israel one score high mark on evalutation? Indonesia will buy from Israel or Turkey? What happen to better score of Israel drone?
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bang...-combat-aerial-vehicles.533879/#post-10096018
> 
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/78147/indonesia-acquires-four-wing-loong-i-uavs-from-china
> 
> China UCAV is the golden standard for most countries who wish for UCAV. Good price, great quality and technology. Battle tested.
> Israel heron drone is outdated and cannot do combat missile. It cannot compete with China Wing Loong and CH-4/5 series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the same engine for Wing long I, only the PLAAF got more powerful engine reserve for domestic used.



And at the same thread i said we had tested it, and admit dont know what the higher ups decided.


----------



## Beast

madokafc said:


> And at the same thread i said we had tested it, and admit dont know what the higher ups decided.


Hi, Israel Heron is a joke compare to China Wing Loong I. Israel Heron is an old generation which can only surveilance and not carry out any combat mission, limited payload and older technology. Wing Loong I can do surveilance and immediate carry out attack at commanders command,carry more powerful sensor and avionics.

It is just like testing out a Datsun sedan against a Ferrari. It is no surprised Indonesian picked China Wing Loong I


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Beast said:


> Hi, Israel Heron is a joke compare to China Wing Loong I. Israel Heron is an old generation which can only surveilance and not carry out any combat mission, limited payload and older technology. Wing Loong I can do surveilance and immediate carry out attack at commanders command,carry more powerful sensor and avionics.
> 
> It is just like testing out a Datsun sedan against a Ferrari. It is no surprised Indonesian picked China Wing Loong I


The Wing Loong I's endurance is 20 hours, compared to Heron's 52 hours, maximum altitude is around 5000 meters while Heron's is 9,100 meters.
The Chinese drone is faster though. Compare it to the Heron-TP (Eitan) or the Heron-TP-XP and it would get blown out of the water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Wing loong 1 now, who knows next will be FC-31 
Best bang for buck though


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

striver44 said:


> Trus proyek tai anka gimana?



Jalan terus dong. Yang bareng TAI malah lebih condong ke HALE, max operating altitude lebih dari 40.000 ft (12 km). Wing Loong cuma 16.000 ft (5 km).

Terus yang bareng TAI ini sifatnya kerjasama pengembangan, jadi kita dapet ToT dll. Mirip pengembangan medium tank bareng FNSS.

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## Beast

Beny Karachun said:


> The Wing Loong I's endurance is 20 hours, compared to Heron's 52 hours, maximum altitude is around 5000 meters while Heron's is 9,100 meters.
> The Chinese drone is faster though. Compare it to the Heron-TP (Eitan) or the Heron-TP-XP and it would get blown out of the water.


Sorry, there is better drone like wing Loong II to compete with Eitan and XP. Please compare orange to orange and apple to apple. The very fact is wing Loong I can carry out air to ground attack immediately after target found compare to the outdated heron that can do nothing 

You think Indonesian is stupid? Pick an old trash like heron over wing Loong I plus of your torture of Palestine? 

Forget arguing with me. Fact is China has overtaken Israel in drone technology. The master of yesterday even needs to learn from student. If you Israel are so smart and great why can’t even make a great drone like mavic pro and instead buys from China for its military use?

http://www.janes.com/article/71456/idf-buying-mass-market-dji-drones

China is not the China of 10 years ago. Our technology has make leaps and bound and is only second to USA. Not t even Israel comes close.


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Aviation new AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopter.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

Var Dracon said:


> Four unit isn't enough for a technology transfer, I guess. Maybe we should buy more? China doesn't want to give their C-705 technology unless we bought hundreds of it, which is impossible for us because our financial problems, also they refused to TOT the 3 weapons to Indomesin namely NG-18 CIWS, Type 90B MLRS, and UW-1 RCWS.... Maybe there is a secret talk, whether it's G to G or B to B



Apa kabarnya ToT C705 dari China? Apakah nasibnya sana dengan HSR Jakarta-Bandung? Masih flip-flop kesana kemari tak jelas ...


----------



## initial_d_mk2

UMNOPutra said:


> Apa kabarnya ToT C705 dari China? Apakah nasibnya sana dengan HSR Jakarta-Bandung? Masih flip-flop kesana kemari tak jelas ...


Dagangan lagi ga laku koh wkwkwkwkwkwkw


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

Beast said:


> China is not the China of 10 years ago. Our technology has make leaps and bound and is only second to USA. Not t even Israel comes close.



Agree with that. Chinese technology is often mocked, but I believe it's the second most dynamic and innovative after US. Even Russia is rather slow in R&D and they still rely a lot on Cold War weaponry. 

After China surpasses US in economic volume, there's a good chance they will eventually become the strongest military after 2050

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N said:


> Agree with that. Chinese technology is often mocked, but I believe it's the second most dynamic and innovative after US. Even Russia is rather slow in R&D and they still rely a lot on Cold War weaponry.
> 
> After China surpasses US in economic volume, there's a good chance they will eventually become the strongest military after 2050


Indonesia shall also consider Chinese amphibious IFV and airborne IFV for its marine. I believe it’s quality and technology is more advance than Russia one bought by Indonesia.


----------



## barjo

UMNOPutra said:


> Apa kabarnya ToT C705 dari China? Apakah nasibnya sana dengan HSR Jakarta-Bandung? Masih flip-flop kesana kemari tak jelas ...


you two are beautiful couple LOL, one troll and other under estimate his own RnD tech n engineer LOL.... perfect couple


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

Beast said:


> Indonesia shall also consider Chinese amphibious IFV and airborne IFV for its marine. I believe it’s quality and technology is more advance than Russia one bought by Indonesia.



At this category, I think BMP-3F is still the best in its class.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

No 42

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Beast said:


> Indonesia shall also consider Chinese amphibious IFV and airborne IFV for its marine. I believe it’s quality and technology is more advance than Russia one bought by Indonesia.


I agree on that Amphibious IFV, we can launch them farther than just sitting duck over the shore like we did now with slow moving amphib vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> I agree on that Amphibious IFV, we can launch them farther than just sitting duck over the shore like we did now with slow moving amphib vehicles.



Your assessment is quite correct. Chinese ZBD 05 IFV has the fastest amphibious sea speed in the world for all armour vehicle, the internal space for troops is also roomy compare to Russian BMP-3 which is very crap and uncomfortable. The network and digitalised level is very high but the only thing that deter buying this is the high price per unit with so many features.


----------



## Svantana




----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sneak peek






udah mirip belum?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beny Karachun

Beast said:


> Forget arguing with me. Fact is China has overtaken Israel in drone technology. The master of yesterday even needs to learn from student. If you Israel are so smart and great why can’t even make a great drone like mavic pro and instead buys from China for its military use?
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/71456/idf-buying-mass-market-dji-drones


Those are quadcopters, you have hundreds of factories manufacturing them, it would not be cost effective to design and manufacture such drones simply for the army, the demand is too low and it would become unprofitable, especially when there's such options in the market.



Beast said:


> Sorry, there is better drone like wing Loong II to compete with Eitan and XP. Please compare orange to orange and apple to apple. The very fact is wing Loong I can carry out air to ground attack immediately after target found compare to the outdated heron that can do nothing


You know nothing about the Heron, or it's capabilities. Why do you think the Heron can't destroy a target after it's found? 



Beast said:


> You think Indonesian is stupid? Pick an old trash like heron over wing Loong I plus of your torture of Palestine?


I don't know how Indonesia is related, nor do I care, but I do know that we have hostile relations with them and that they would never buy anything from Israel. 



Beast said:


> China is not the China of 10 years ago. Our technology has make leaps and bound and is only second to USA. Not t even Israel comes close.


I mean, China invests in Israel a lot and your own president told Netanyahu that Israel is a technological superpower, it tries to acquire technologies from us . Stop trying to fight with me, I don't see China as Israel's enemy, but I am not going to sit by while you say "Oh Heron is trash our drone is better"


----------



## TOTUU

Beast said:


> Hi, Israel Heron is a joke compare to China Wing Loong I. Israel Heron is an old generation which can only surveilance and not carry out any combat mission, limited payload and older technology. Wing Loong I can do surveilance and immediate carry out attack at commanders command,carry more powerful sensor and avionics.
> 
> It is just like testing out a Datsun sedan against a Ferrari. It is no surprised Indonesian picked China Wing Loong I


Stop boasting ，Do not disparage the weapons of other countries 。。。。。你的废话真多。除了招黑有什么好处。能不要得瑟么，收敛点。看到你太多的垃圾评论了。一天到晚就知道吵吵吵。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

BOMB OF LOVE said:


> Stop boasting ，Do not disparage the weapons of other countries 。。。。。你的废话真多。除了招黑有什么好处。能不要得瑟么，收敛点。看到你太多的垃圾评论了。一天到晚就知道吵吵吵。


你不懂、不要装聪明。这些人每天歧视中国人。 说中国垃圾货。现在自己打自己嘴巴，被逼买中国货因为真事太好了。

以色列人以为真的高人一等， 种是有那种中国人永远不能超越人的歧视。



Beny Karachun said:


> Those are quadcopters, you have hundreds of factories manufacturing them, it would not be cost effective to design and manufacture such drones simply for the army, the demand is too low and it would become unprofitable, especially when there's such options in the market.


Excuse excuse and excuse. Cant make one and inferior to us and just give excuse to feel good. When comes to military security. You cannot use money to compromise. But mavic pro is too sophisticated that it is not within Israel mean to mimic one in short time.



Beny Karachun said:


> You know nothing about the Heron, or it's capabilities. Why do you think the Heron can't destroy a target after it's found?



Show me the version of heron offer to Indonesia that show it struck a ground target like the CH-4 video I posted and I eat back my Words. If not , u are just a loser sourgraped.




Beny Karachun said:


> I mean, China invests in Israel a lot and your own president told Netanyahu that Israel is a technological superpower, it tries to acquire technologies from us . Stop trying to fight with me, I don't see China as Israel's enemy, but I am not going to sit by while you say "Oh Heron is trash our drone is better"


 
See the above reply. If heron is so capable, show me the video of how it destroy ground target with precise hit. Rather than just answer me with no backing and a big mouth.


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> Jalan terus dong. Yang bareng TAI malah lebih condong ke HALE, max operating altitude lebih dari 40.000 ft (12 km). Wing Loong cuma 16.000 ft (5 km).
> Terus yang bareng TAI ini sifatnya kerjasama pengembangan, jadi kita dapet ToT dll. Mirip pengembangan medium tank bareng FNSS.


Turkey must be our future main suppliers, I heard that their technological advancement had almost reached western europeans level

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

pr1v4t33r said:


> Sneak peek
> View attachment 456317
> 
> 
> udah mirip belum?
> View attachment 456326



Hahahaha .... Any progress regarding this "monumental" ship? betol-betol bagai "hilang ditelan masa"....


----------



## TOTUU

Beast said:


> 你不懂、不要装聪明。这些人每天歧视中国人。 说中国垃圾货。现在自己打自己嘴巴，被逼买中国货因为真事太好了。
> 
> 以色列人以为真的高人一等， 种是有那种中国人永远不能超越人的歧视。
> 
> 
> Excuse excuse and excuse. Cant make one and inferior to us and just give excuse to feel good. When comes to military security. You cannot use money to compromise. But mavic pro is too sophisticated that it is not within Israel mean to mimic one in short time.
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the version of heron offer to Indonesia that show it struck a ground target like the CH-4 video I posted and I eat back my Words. If not , u are just a loser sourgraped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the above reply. If heron is so capable, show me the video of how it destroy ground target with precise hit. Rather than just answer me with no backing and a big mouth.


stop being 。。。。我理解你，但你这样做是反效果，OK。。。你理他们做什么，现在鄙视的就是以后跪舔的，不用这么撕。。。你做的真的过火了。不好在多说什么了，好自为之。


----------



## Beast

striver44 said:


> Turkey must be our future main suppliers, I heard that their technological advancement had almost reached western europeans level


Many of turkey main components of military hardware are imported and no where manufactured by themselves. For example, their T-129A gunship turboshaft are Canada/US imported. Same as their altay MBT using 1500hp German imported Diesel engine. Same as their frigate and submarine. They are no where near as capable as major western countries. As for drone. Blind looking at spec is useless. The autonomous level, sophistication of network , response time and level of accuracy of attack, needs to take into consideration. There is a very reason why Indonesia , Iraq, Saudi , Pakistan , UAE, Qatar, Nigeria, Myanmar, kazhanstan, Uzbekistan and many other countries pick Chinese drone over others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d_mk2

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha .... Any progress regarding this "monumental" ship? betol-betol bagai "hilang ditelan masa"....


Jangan patah hati ya kalau tiba2 lundin launching klewang 2, nanti baper kaya pas kemenhan tanda tangan kontrak Su-35 lagi lo, udalah ga usah pake dialek melayu, kita semua tau ko lo false flagger...... See u engkoh wkwkwkwk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Launching ceremony of KRI Kerambit-627 Indonesian Navy fourth KCR-60M.











http://www.portal-komando.com/2018/02/pangarmatim-hadiri-peluncuran-kri.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GraveDigger388

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha .... Any progress regarding this "monumental" ship? betol-betol bagai "hilang ditelan masa"....


Super Flanker dah mau dateng noh... Butuh tissue gak?


----------



## striver44

Beast said:


> Many of turkey main components of military hardware are imported and no where manufactured by themselves. For example, their T-129A gunship turboshaft are Canada/US imported. Same as their altay MBT using 1500hp German imported Diesel engine. Same as their frigate and submarine. They are no where near as capable as major western countries. As for drone. Blind looking at spec is useless. The autonomous level, sophistication of network , response time and level of accuracy of attack, needs to take into consideration. There is a very reason why Indonesia , Iraq, Saudi , Pakistan , UAE, Qatar, Nigeria, Myanmar, kazhanstan, Uzbekistan and many other countries pick Chinese drone over others.


So does countries like sweden.....their gripen jets are powered by an F18 jet engine reconfigure for single engined jets, nobody actually produce their own parts......even boeing outsourced their parts for 787's from china or japan......and for altay, their 1500hp german engine is only interim solution, they have developed their own engine for that as well as transmission......here's a link
https://www.google.co.id/amp/s/www....ompanies-for-altay-tanks-engine-announced/amp

As for turkish drones, well they are already combat proven blasting pkk/ypg terrorist in afrin........using turkish made umtas missile


----------



## SIM.Inc

Beast said:


> Many of turkey main components of military hardware are imported and no where manufactured by themselves. For example, their T-129A gunship turboshaft are Canada/US imported. Same as their altay MBT using 1500hp German imported Diesel engine. Same as their frigate and submarine. They are no where near as capable as major western countries. As for drone. Blind looking at spec is useless. The autonomous level, sophistication of network , response time and level of accuracy of attack, needs to take into consideration. There is a very reason why Indonesia , Iraq, Saudi , Pakistan , UAE, Qatar, Nigeria, Myanmar, kazhanstan, Uzbekistan and many other countries pick Chinese drone over others.



What are u boasting about? 
are you disappointed because we only bought 4 units? Sorry to say but 
everyone understands that to created a cheap product then the quality must be reduced. Especially mass product like yours did.
So Stop being annoying. We are smart enough to find it by our self on internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

striver44 said:


> So does countries like sweden.....their gripen jets are powered by an F18 jet engine reconfigure for single engined jets, nobody actually produce their own parts......even boeing outsourced their parts for 787's from china or japan......and for altay, their 1500hp german engine is only interim solution, they have developed their own engine for that as well as transmission......here's a link
> https://www.google.co.id/amp/s/www....ompanies-for-altay-tanks-engine-announced/amp
> 
> As for turkish drones, well they are already combat proven blasting pkk/ypg terrorist in afrin........using turkish made umtas missile


Lol.. the turkey has developed a solution for altay? I can gurantee for next 10years , altay MBT will still use German import Diesel engine. Given turkey current industries level and finance, they are no way capable of making a German 1500hp Diesel engine to fit into their altay soon. Like India, they have a lot of ongoing project and too optimistic dateline. Don’t be fool by such news or heardsay.

Boeing outsource the parts is more for cost cutting, not becos they can’t. You need to differentiate between not able and economical solution. Sweden source engine from US for gripen becos they cannot produce a F404 standard engine.



SIM.Inc said:


> What are u boasting about?
> are you disappointed because we only bought 4 units? Sorry to say but
> everyone understands that to created a cheap product then the quality must be reduced. Especially mass product like yours did.
> So Stop being annoying. We are smart enough to find it by our self on internet.


I am not boasting but telling facts. If you can’t accept facts and try divert facts, you are going to be disappointed.

Are you going to deny CH-4/ wing Loong Drone is not good despite how many countries adopt it? How many drone turkey sold?


----------



## striver44

Beast said:


> Lol.. the turkey has developed a solution for altay? I can gurantee for next 10years , altay MBT will still use German import Diesel engine. Given turkey current industries level and finance, they are no way capable of making a German 1500hp Diesel engine to fit into their altay soon. Like India, they have a lot of ongoing project and too optimistic dateline. Don’t be fool by such news or heardsay.
> 
> Boeing outsource the parts is more for cost cutting, not becos they can’t. You need to differentiate between not able and economical solution. Sweden source engine from US for gripen becos they cannot produce a F404 standard engine.


Well its up to you if you want to.underestimate others like israel,turkey (being underestimated for a long time by the west must be hurt ehhh??) Btw dog barks the caravan move on. Well see in 10 years how the altay engine will be (btw if you read carefully my statement i say in the future ).....as for the aircraft engine.....I heard you china have difficulties developing their in house WS engine aswell....


Unlike china....our defence teamwork with turkey seems going preety well....so yeah I think we need more defence cooperation with turkey





And in the future inshaallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

striver44 said:


> Well its up to you if you want to.underestimate others like israel,turkey (being underestimated for a long time by the west must be hurt ehhh??) Btw dog barks the caravan move on. Well see in 10 years how the altay engine will be (btw if you read carefully my statement i say in the future ).....as for the aircraft engine.....I heard you china have difficulties developing their in house WS engine aswell....


Precisely if a big countries like China with more finance and industries level. What makes turkey has a better chance to developing compare to China. Btw, China has already solved all t propulsion system for navy and army/helo. Just left aero engines for combat jet.

Check out the latest RTA VT-4 tank development. They will tell you what engine that tank used.


----------



## striver44

Beast said:


> Precisely if a big countries like China with more finance and industries level. What makes turkey has a better chance to developing compare to China. Btw, China has already solved all t propulsion system for navy and army/helo. Just left aero engines for combat jet.
> 
> Check out the latest RTA VT-4 tank development. They will tell you what engine that tank used.


Yuppp your'e more industrialized.....but still turkish products are more refined than yours .......pakistan (your GF) even select t129 not some chinese produced attack helo


----------



## J.Brody

Beny Karachun said:


> I don't know how Indonesia is related, nor do I care, but I do know that we have hostile relations with them and that they would never buy anything from Israel.



Wait, you don't know that Indonesia has been customers of israeli military products for long? we use Aerostar UAV now, in past we procure A4 Skyhawks from your country through clandestine operations

IMI's arms products is also widely used by Spec Ops units here, and we believe many more Israeli products is currently used by TNI's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

striver44 said:


> Yuppp your'e more industrialized.....but still turkish products are more refined than yours .......pakistan (your GF) even select t129 not some chinese produced attack helo


Turkish product more refine is just your personal opinion. Talking about T129, I heard Pakistan has a change of plan. And instead of cheery pick , why not talk abt JF-17, al Khalid tank, F-22P frigate, Pakistan AIP sub and their drone. How many Chinese product compare to just one future deal? 

The only thing I agree with Turkish product is they hype it up more compare to Chinese one.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT PAL completes second order of fast missile ship

State-owned ship manufacturer PT PAL Indonesia has completed the construction of a 60-meter-long fast missile ship (KCR), the second order of the Defense Ministry. PT PAL Indonesia's Director Budiman Saleh stated at the launch of the missile ship at the warship division of Ujung, Surabaya, on Tuesday that it was the ministry's fourth ship, which was designed and built by local engineers.







He explained that the _ship's construction had been improved with six modular systems_ that were capable of speeding up its process. He added that the project could be completed before its target in June.

"I thank the State Enterprises Ministry for its support to PT PAL Indonesia to build the primary weaponry defense system (Alutsista)," Saleh emphasized.

Indonesia's Navy Chief of Staff Admiral Ade Supandi noted that the country will _need 20 to 25 fast missile boats_, and currently, four ships have been built by PT PAL Indonesia.






"Hence, there will be more orders for KCR, and PT PAL Indonesia has the opportunity to execute the projects," he noted, adding that the company will need to improve the quality of its human resources to build the required ships.






"_The previous ship was too wide, and this could reduce its speed_. The system must be improved, especially with regard to the plan to sell the ships to other countries," Supandi noted.

"KCR-60 must become the top product of PT PAL Indonesia," he stated.

The KCR-60, named "Kerambit," has been designed to carry 55 crew members and has the ability to operate in Sea State 5, characterized by rough waves of four meters in height.






Its weaponry system is more integrated with the ship stability standard and developed to adjust with the Navy's need, with improvement in the main engine, from 2 x 2880 kilowatts (kW) to 2 x 3900 kW, to increase its maximum speed from 28 knots in half load to 28 knots when fully loaded.

The ship also has a sewage treatment plant.

With completion of the project, the Navy now has four missile ships, and after its first batch, PT PAL has built three fast missile boats equipped with the C-705 anti-ship missile.

_http://en.republika.co.id/berita/en...l-completes-second-order-of-fast-missile-ship_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## striver44

Beast said:


> Turkish product more refine is just your personal opinion. Talking about T129, I heard Pakistan has a change of plan. And instead of cheery pick , why not talk abt JF-17, al Khalid tank, F-22P frigate, Pakistan AIP sub and their drone. How many Chinese product compare to just one future deal?
> 
> The only thing I agree with Turkish product is they hype it up more compare to Chinese one.


Nope they didnt, last time I heard everything is fine........maybe they choose al khalid, jf 17 because at the time turkey hadn't yet offer mbt or fighter jets hehehe.....or maybe its poitical because ya know......pakistan needs china support against india......Im not saying wing long is bad.....but we have better option


Anyway we're off topic


----------



## initial_d_mk2

As long beneviting indonesia, we don't care where we are gonna purchase or co develop weaponry, China, USA, Europe, Russia, Turkey, South Korea heck even the Israely as long beneviting us, china are okay, so does turkey, win win i may say

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GraveDigger388

Here's the deal: 

I'm not even remotely an expert, but one thing I know for sure is that Indonesia has certain criterias of doing defence procurement or development partnership, etc. So anyone who offers best we take it. Be it West, East, Up, Down, Milky Way, or even Intergallactic.

So if you see we choose to develop some military toys with a country, then betcho buttholes we did the calculation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

mandala said:


> Launching ceremony of KRI Kerambit-627 Indonesian Navy fourth KCR-60M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front door below the bridge is very large.
> 
> Is there any posibility to add a superstructure building in front of and connected with this door for the purpose to put more armament (like a pantsyir-me or an rbu-6000) on top of this superstructure ?


----------



## Beny Karachun

J.Brody said:


> Wait, you don't know that Indonesia has been customers of israeli military products for long? we use Aerostar UAV now, in past we procure A4 Skyhawks from your country through clandestine operations
> 
> IMI's arms products is also widely used by Spec Ops units here, and we believe many more Israeli products is currently used by TNI's


Really? Never knew to be honest, I do know that we don't have diplomatic ties


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beny Karachun

Beast said:


> 你不懂、不要装聪明。这些人每天歧视中国人。 说中国垃圾货。现在自己打自己嘴巴，被逼买中国货因为真事太好了。
> 
> 以色列人以为真的高人一等， 种是有那种中国人永远不能超越人的歧视。
> 
> 
> Excuse excuse and excuse. Cant make one and inferior to us and just give excuse to feel good. When comes to military security. You cannot use money to compromise. But mavic pro is too sophisticated that it is not within Israel mean to mimic one in short time.
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the version of heron offer to Indonesia that show it struck a ground target like the CH-4 video I posted and I eat back my Words. If not , u are just a loser sourgraped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the above reply. If heron is so capable, show me the video of how it destroy ground target with precise hit. Rather than just answer me with no backing and a big mouth.


You're just being a retard, Mavic Pro is a commercially available drone, there is no need for us to invent the wheel again.

Israel doesn't release such drone footage, Israeli drones are being held as a secret, this is the only footage I have of an Israeli drone releasing a missile, I don't know if it's a Heron though


----------



## Beast

Beny Karachun said:


> You're just being a retard, Mavic Pro is a commercially available drone, there is no need for us to invent the wheel again.
> 
> Israel doesn't release such drone footage, Israeli drones are being held as a secret, this is the only footage I have of an Israeli drone releasing a missile, I don't know if it's a Heron though


Cant beat my facts and inferior and start name calling? The Mavic Pro is mass purchased by IDF for its military. Nothing to do with commercial or not. Mavic Pro is a highly sophisticated pro that pack a punch for its size. You Israel technology is not good enough to make one Mavic Pro. Nothing to do with reinvent the wheel. Stop giving excuse for your inferiority. 

As for the crap video posted cant prove anything beside your bragging claim. 

Let me show you what is a real drone attack footage from made in China.


----------



## mengkom

If I'm not mistaken, this is INDONESIAN MILITARY thread, no?
Please stop derailing this thread by debating which crotch is bigger, china or israel..
You guys just debating over subjective opinion, without bringing any facts or data..so it's clearly useless and frickin' annoying. 
Just take those discussion elsewhere, please!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## blacksaha69

Aselsan Presentation


----------



## striver44

blacksaha69 said:


> Aselsan Presentation


Ahhh crap now its turkey vs china vs israel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


>


Desain bawah bridge nya menganga gitu ya hehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> Sneak peek
> View attachment 456317
> 
> 
> udah mirip belum?
> View attachment 456326







__ https://www.facebook.com/











samakah ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Svantana
Desain bawah bridge nya menganga gitu ya hehehe...

Menganga dan ada panel-panel seperti untuk sambungan, mungkin untuk tambahan bangunan untuk tempat naruh sesuatu yang gahar sebagai senjata tambahan selain meriam utama 57 mm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Svantana
> Desain bawah bridge nya menganga gitu ya hehehe...
> 
> Menganga dan ada panel-panel seperti untuk sambungan, mungkin untuk tambahan bangunan untuk tempat naruh sesuatu yang gahar sebagai senjata tambahan selain meriam utama 57 mm.


buat garasi drone kah? hehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 456464
> View attachment 456467
> 
> samakah ?


yup, udah hampir siap kan... hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Beast said:


> Cant beat my facts and inferior and start name calling? The Mavic Pro is mass purchased by IDF for its military. Nothing to do with commercial or not. Mavic Pro is a highly sophisticated pro that pack a punch for its size. You Israel technology is not good enough to make one Mavic Pro. Nothing to do with reinvent the wheel. Stop giving excuse for your inferiority.
> 
> As for the crap video posted cant prove anything beside your bragging claim.
> 
> Let me show you what is a real drone attack footage from made in China.


You should get off that high tree and stop thinking we are inferior to anyone in any way, the only reason Israel is not making its own quadcopters is because it wouldn't be cost effective to design from scratch and set up factories just in order to get the military some limited amount of drones.

You asked for footage of our drone hitting a target precisely and I got it to you, look at 0:42


----------



## J.Brody

Beny Karachun said:


> Really? Never knew to be honest, I do know that we don't have diplomatic ties



Indeed we don't have diplomatic ties and Indonesia is always supporter of Free Palestine on world politic stages, however it seems that our Military relations is something else.

Often our military procurement from Israel using brokerage scheme usually from Philippines, so that the authorities can tell the people that they're bought from Philippines . TNI use many firearms from Israel IMI Galil and Corner-shot are few among them.

Such Clandestine ops when we bought A4 Skyhawks during the 80's from Israel, the people are taught that they were bought from US directly when actually it's from Israeli Air Force's stock.


----------



## Var Dracon

The current one is still unclear whether we use this model... (new model) 




The old model




Or this model

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## toke115

Beny Karachun said:


> You should get off that high tree and stop thinking we are inferior to anyone in any way, the only reason Israel is not making its own quadcopters is because it wouldn't be cost effective to design from scratch and set up factories just in order to get the military some limited amount of drones.
> 
> You asked for footage of our drone hitting a target precisely and I got it to you, look at 0:42




here's one of the Indonesian Army new toys... I'm sure you can recognize the RCWS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MacanJawa

Beny Karachun said:


> Really? Never knew to be honest, I do know that we don't have diplomatic ties








negev LMG







jericho 





tavor






tavor 9mm

all of em passed testing by tni ad (army) israel have good small arms
police brimob bought some tavor

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

KRI Kerambit 627

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

striver44 said:


> Well its up to you if you want to.underestimate others like israel,turkey (being underestimated for a long time by the west must be hurt ehhh??) Btw dog barks the caravan move on. Well see in 10 years how the altay engine will be (btw if you read carefully my statement i say in the future ).....as for the aircraft engine.....I heard you china have difficulties developing their in house WS engine aswell....
> 
> 
> Unlike china....our defence teamwork with turkey seems going preety well....so yeah I think we need more defence cooperation with turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the future inshaallah



A fake news?


----------



## Star Bugs

striver44 said:


> Ahhh crap now its turkey vs china vs israel



 Ayo Bang !! Dipilih...dipilih... dipilih...


----------



## SIM.Inc

UMNOPutra said:


> A fake news?


Thanks God.
Sometime you show your self usefull here..
@Beast Lol
Lets talk about this later. Because @madokafc  cant wait any longer to give a lesson to an arrogant salesman like you


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Alan Warnes ini siapa?


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> Alan Warnes ini siapa?


inikah orangnya?




https://www.shephardmedia.com/author/alan-warnes/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIM.Inc

Iya. Kayaknya jurnalis aviasi internasional.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> inikah orangnya?
> View attachment 456591
> https://www.shephardmedia.com/author/alan-warnes/



iya, jurnalis. Twittnya jelas nggak bisa langsung diamini yah... Nunggu rilis resmi aja

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIM.Inc

pr1v4t33r said:


> iya, jurnalis. Twittnya jelas nggak bisa langsung diamini yah... Nunggu rilis resmi aja






sepertinya juga begicu..
@#$% bagaimana sebenarnya komunakasi MOD kita dengan pers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

* What’s Behind Indonesia’s China Drone Buy?*
Purchase signals Southeast Asian state’s efforts to boost its capabilities and the inroads Chinese drones are making in some markets.





By Prashanth Parameswaran
February 27, 2018

On February 25, reports surfaced citing sources within Indonesia’s military as confirming that the Southeast Asian state had agreed to acquire four drones from China. Though the reports are merely a reiteration of what Indonesian defense officials had said last year, they nonetheless reinforce Jakarta’s efforts to boost its capabilities in this respect and the inroads that Chinese drones are making in some key markets.

As I have been noting in these pages, Indonesian defense officials have been signaling the need to boost the country’s drone capabilities, recognizing that the country does not have nearly enough vessels and aircraft to fully monitor its vast airspace and coastline. So it is no surprise that we have seen Jakarta aim to make purchases in this regard from countries such as the United States (See: “New Indonesia Drones Spotlight US-ASEAN Maritime Security Initiative”).

Indonesia has also been looking at China as an option as well. Though Chinese drones are certainly far less capable than those manufactured by more established players such as the United States or Israel, they are also significantly cheaper which is a draw for more budget-conscious countries like Indonesia. Beijing, for its part, has also been stepping up its showcasing of its capabilities, including its family of Wing Loong UAVs for export, with a debut appearance at the Singapore Airshow this year indicating its desire to target key Asian markets.

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
Last July, Laksda Leonardi, the head of Indonesia’s defense ministry’s Defense Facilities Agency, said that China had offered to meet Jakarta’s requirement for the Indonesian Air Force to acquire UAVs. Though few concrete additional details were provided at time or subsequently, Leonardi’s comments, which also touched on the greater difficulty of acquiring some of these capabilities from more established manufacturers, it was indicative of Indonesia’s willingness to consider a wide range of players for its defense needs.

On February 25, in further evidence of what had previously been reported, IHS Jane’s cited multiple sources within Indonesia’s military as confirming that the government had indeed acquired four strike-capable Wing Loong I medium-altitude, long-endurance UAVs from Chinese state-owned aerospace and defense company Aviation Industry Corporation of China back in 2017.

According to these sources, the UAVs would be operated by the Indonesian Air Force’s Aviation Squadron 51 in West Kalimantan which currently operates Israeli-made Aerostar tactical unmanned aircraft system. As IHS Jane’s noted, with the introduction of the Wing Loong I, it would be Indonesia’s first composite UAV squadron with two different aircraft types. That is testament to both Jakarta’s willingness to turn to multiple manufacturers to realize its urgent requirements and the inroads that Chinese defense products could make in key Asian markets like Indonesia where factors such as cost and speed of delivery, rather that robustness of capability or experience of manufacturing, may matter more.

https://thediplomat.com/2018/02/whats-behind-indonesias-china-drone-buy/

*New Indonesia Drones Spotlight US-ASEAN Maritime Security Initiative*
Reports of new UAVs for Indonesia highlight Washington’s ongoing efforts to boost regional maritime security capabilities.





By Prashanth Parameswaran
February 24, 2018

This week, reports surfaced that the Indonesian Navy would receive four new drones from the U.S. government. The reports once again put the spotlight on ongoing U.S. attempts to boost the intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance capabilities of Southeast Asian states to boost maritime domain awareness.

As I have noted before, while the idea of building allied and partner maritime capabilities is far from new, under former U.S. President Barack Obama, Washington had accelerated U.S. maritime security assistance to Southeast Asian states. Though there were various sources of U.S. maritime capacity-building efforts, one of these was the Southeast Asia Maritime Security Initiative (MSI), which allotted $425 million for a number of countries including five main Southeast Asian states – Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Thailand, and Vietnam – geared towards enhancing regional maritime domain awareness (MDA) (See: “America’s New Maritime Security Initiative“).

Indonesia has been recognized by Washington as a key player within this initiative as well as from the broader regional perspective as the world’s largest archipelagic state and a significant maritime actor in Southeast Asia (See: “The New US-Indonesia Strategic Partnership”). From Jakarta’s perspective, defense officials have long recognized that the country does not have enough vessels and aircraft to fully monitor what is the world’s second longest coastline, and the challenges of acquiring and then coordinating the capabilities to do so are well-known (See: “Confronting Indonesia’s Maritime Coordination Challenge“).

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
For Indonesia, MSI was intended to bolster its maritime surveillance and radar capabilities through various means, including improving command and control relationships between and capabilities among maritime security forces, including its new coast guard, as well as other efforts such as technical advisory support in advance of U.S. exercises and subject matter expert exchanges to support maritime ISR modernization efforts.

That maritime security cooperation has continued on under U.S. President Donald Trump as the administration looks to implement its Indo-Pacific strategy by building out collaboration with key regional states including in Southeast Asia (See: “Trump’s Indo-Pacific Strategy Challenge”). Indeed, as I noted last month, maritime security was one of the areas addressed during U.S. Defense Secretary Jim Mattis’ trip to Indonesia (See: “What Does Mattis’ Trip Say About Trump’s Asia Policy?”).

On February 23, in a further demonstration of continuing efforts in this realm, reports surfaced that the Indonesian Navy would soon receive four Insitu ScanEagle surveillance unmanned aerial vessels (UAVs) from the U.S. government. A source from the TNI-AL’s headquarters informed _IHS Jane’s_ that the UAV system and its associated equipment and launchers were provided under a grant by the U.S. government under MSI.

No further details were provided, including total cost and delivery date. But the report is in line with both Indonesian efforts to invest in more equipment for its military modernization as well as ongoing U.S. attempts to assist in boosting the maritime capabilities of regional states.

https://thediplomat.com/2018/02/new...tlight-us-asean-maritime-security-initiative/

dinikmati dulu aja om beritanya, sambil nunggu bantingan resmi (kalau ada)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Svantana said:


> dinikmati dulu aja om beritanya, sambil nunggu bantingan resmi (kalau ada)


bantingan kilo is still the best

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

jek_sperrow said:


> bantingan kilo is still the best


wkkkk... kaka jahappp... asyik rame


----------



## pr1v4t33r

LBP sih kayaknya udah ngasih hint bakal kedatengan drone China beberapa minggu lalu... klo nggak salah lho ya...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Su-35SM3 Flanker-N

Dibanting Kilo, Klewang, Su-35 bertahun tahun.....udah kebal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIM.Inc

*DEFENSE STUDIES*


FOCUS ON DEFENSE CAPABILITY DEVELOPMENT IN SOUTHEAST ASIA AND OCEANIA































*28 Februari 2018*



Kapal Cepat Rudal KCR-60M buatan PT PAL (photo : PAL)

Surabaya (Antaranews Jatim) - TNI Angkatan Laut menargetkan bisa memilik sebanyak 20 Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR) 60 Meter hingga tahun 2024, untuk memperkuat alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) nasional, sesuai target "Minimum Essential Forces" (MEF) atau kekuatan pokok minimum.

Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Laut (KSAL TNI) Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi di Surabaya, Jatim, Senin mengatakan untuk mencapai target itu dirinya mendorong agar PT PAL Indonesia bisa meningkatkan Sumber Daya Manusianya (SDM) dan mendukung capaian target tersebut.

Ade yang ditemui usai meluncurkan KCR 60 M pesanan kedua batch 2 di Galangan Kapal PT PAL Indonesia mengatakan, keberadaan KCR 60 M dibutuhkan karena memiliki kekuatan tempur yang sesuai dengan wilayah Indonesia, sebab mampu secara cepat memukul musuh dan bergerak leluasa.

Oleh karena itu, kata dia, untuk memenuhi target itu diharapkan setiap tahun minimal ada tiga pembangunan KCR, namun tetap tergantung dari kebijakan pemerintah.

"KCR 60 M merupakan kekuatan laut yang terpusat di tiga armada, yakni barat, tengah dan timur, serta memiliki kekuatan terpusat yang paling kecil dan dipakai untuk peperangan kepulauan, dengan strategi keluar menyerang, menembak dan sembunyi," tutur dia, menjelaskan.

Menanggapi target itu, Direktur PT PAL Indonesia, Budiman Saleh mengaku siap memenuhi target tersebut dengan kerja sama dan terus mengembangkan persenjataan terknologi terbaru sesuai kebutuhan TNI AL.

"PT PAL Indonesia siap, dan pengembangan kapal perang juga tergantung dari kepuasan pengguna. Kami sangat berterima kasih kepada TNI AL yang terus memberi masukan terkait kapal produksi kami," ujarnya.

Budiman mengatakan, selain siap memenuhi target pesanan TNI AL, PT PAL Indonesia juga membidik potensi pasar KCR 60 M ke berbagai negara serumpun ASEAN seperti Filipina, Malaysia, dan Thailand.

"Pengembangan potensi pasar kapal perang tentu harus didukung dengan kepuasaan pengguna, salah satunya adalah TNI AL. Oleh karena itu kami berterima kasih kepada TNI AL yang mempunyai kepercayaan diri menggunakan produk PT PAL Indonesia, sehingga negara lain tertarik untuk memesan," katanya.

Sementara itu hingga saat ini total TNI AL telah memiliki empat unit KCR 60 M, setelah satu unit selesai dibangun di PT PAL Indonesia, dan merupakan lanjutan pembangunan KCR bagian pertama dengan tiga unit kapal yang telah diluncurkan.

(Antara)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Terungkap, TNI AU Sudah Terima Rudal AGM-65K2 Maverick! http://c.uctalks.ucweb.com/detail/fcecbc95a67248378bc8a1169325e841?a=1&uc_param_str=dnvebichfrmintcpwidsudsvnwpflameefut&uc_news_item_id=2137195482039088&uc_news_app=app_follow&reco_id=2c64e84d-5521-40c2-8d87-6a18458e13cc&comment_stat=1&related_itemid=1167174338765175&comment_type=0&entry=app&entry1=shareback&entry2=content_More&shareid=bTkwBOMyjJj++rCxpvqfopgsg4wyDfQ1fAUy/2aHB5leHQ==

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Drone kl datang juga ga bakal gembar gembor, sabar aja semua, gw mah mlh penasaran angkatan laut bakal belanja apa nanti


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pesawat tempur F-16 melakukan formasi "fly pass" saat serah terima 24 unit F-16 di Lanud Iswahjudi Magetan, Jawa Timur.






Anoa2 6x6 for UN mission








Pindad's armored vehicle production facilities

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## toke115

Konde

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia selects VERA-NG passive surveillance system for Natuna airbase

*Key Points*

The Indonesian Armed Forces has selected a passive ESM tracker from the Czech Republic
System will improve early warning and defence capabilities of an airbase in the South China Sea







The Indonesian Armed Forces has selected the VERA-NG passive electronic support measure tracker from Czech Republic equipment manufacturer ERA Corporation to strengthen defences around its Ranai airbase.

The system was selected after a selection process that was completed in 2017, while delivery, setup, and verifications are expected to complete in 2018, according to the Ministry of Defence’s procurement office.

_Jane’s_ first reported in 2016 that the service was evaluating five different proposals from China, Czech Republic, Iran, Italy, and Ukraine respectively for a passive surveillance system that can improve early warning capabilities of the Ranai airbase, which is located on the biggest island in the Natuna Islands cluster in the South China Sea.

_http://www.janes.com/article/78249/...assive-surveillance-system-for-natuna-airbase_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

VERA-NG passive surveillance system ?







Mas Pr1v4t33r, 

On top of the bridge of KRI Kerambit 627, there is something "nongol" look alike this Vera NG, is this correct ?


----------



## SIM.Inc

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> View attachment 456774
> VERA-NG passive surveillance system ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mas Pr1v4t33r,
> 
> On top of the bridge of KRI Kerambit 627, there is something "nongol" look alike this Vera NG, is this correct ?


12-25 meter tingginya. Bisa tumbang itu kapal.
Vera NG untuk pemantauan di darat.







yang di kerambit itu doom untuk ini. Untuk compass.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaka404

am not entirely sure where to put this article... it is about indonesian law enforcement. but at the same time its also about case from our neighbour...
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...xury-yacht-linked-to-1mdb-probe-idUSKCN1GC155
*Indonesia seizes luxury yacht linked to 1MDB probe*

Fransiska Nangoy

*JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia on Wednesday seized a luxury yacht on the island of Bali sought by the U.S. Department of Justice (DOJ) as part of a multi-billion dollar corruption investigation linked to Malaysian state fund 1Malaysia Development Berhad (1MDB).*

“We have been inspecting the crew since yesterday and now we are taking action, since we have received approval from the court,” Agung Setya, director of economic and special crimes at Indonesia’s criminal investigation bureau, told Metro TV.

Television broadcast images of Indonesian officials talking to the crew on board the yacht, the Equanimity, which was moored at Benoa Bay.
*
There were 34 crew on board, said Setya, adding that Indonesian authorities had worked with the U.S. Federal Bureau of Investigation on the money laundering case, although he could not say how the investigation would proceed.*

“We will see how this develops... Whether we can do a joint investigation later or whether we can hand it over later, we are in the process of collecting and investigating.”

1MDB is at the center of money-laundering probes in at least six countries, including the United States, Switzerland and Singapore.

A total of $4.5 billion was misappropriated from 1MDB by high-level officials of the fund and their associates, according to civil lawsuits filed by the DOJ in the past two years.

Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak set up 1MDB in 2009 and previously served as chairman of its advisory board. He and the fund have denied any wrongdoing.

*In August 2017, the DOJ asked for a stay on its civil lawsuits seeking to seize more than $1.7 billion in assets allegedly bought with stolen 1MDB funds because it was conducting a related criminal probe.

Among the assets sought were a $250 million luxury yacht bought by Malaysian financier Jho Low, named as a key figure in the U.S. lawsuits.

The lawsuits said Low used proceeds diverted from 1MDB to procure Equanimity, which it described as a 300-foot (91-m) yacht registered in the Cayman Islands.*

The vessel has an interior clad in marble and gold leaf, a spa and sauna, a 20-metre (66-ft) swimming pool on deck, a movie theater, a lift and a helipad, says a website on luxury charters, yachtcharterfleet.com.

Low’s whereabouts are unknown and his Hong Kong company has not responded to requests for comment.

In an emailed statement through his representative in June last year, Low said the DOJ’s actions were an example “of global overreach in pursuit of a deeply flawed case”.


Other assets allegedly bought by Low with stolen 1MDB funds include a private jet, a hotel and real estate in New York, and a $107-million interest in EMI Music Publishing.

Some assets have been returned. Australian model and actress Miranda Kerr handed over millions of dollars worth of jewelry that U.S. authorities say was given to her by Low, including a jewelry set gifted to her during a 2014 excursion on Equanimity.

Actor Leonardo DiCaprio also returned to authorities an Oscar once owned by actor Marlon Brando and other items the United States says were funded with 1MDB money.

Additional reporting by Fergus Jensen in JAKARTA and Rozanna Latiff and A.Ananthalakshmi in KUALA LUMPUR; Writing by Ed Davies; Editing by Nick Macfie and Clarence Fernandez


----------



## SIM.Inc

kaka404 said:


> am not entirely sure where to put this article... it is about indonesian law enforcement. but at the same time its also about case from our neighbour...
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...xury-yacht-linked-to-1mdb-probe-idUSKCN1GC155
> *Indonesia seizes luxury yacht linked to 1MDB probe*
> 
> Fransiska Nangoy
> 
> *JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia on Wednesday seized a luxury yacht on the island of Bali sought by the U.S. Department of Justice (DOJ) as part of a multi-billion dollar corruption investigation linked to Malaysian state fund 1Malaysia Development Berhad (1MDB).*
> 
> “We have been inspecting the crew since yesterday and now we are taking action, since we have received approval from the court,” Agung Setya, director of economic and special crimes at Indonesia’s criminal investigation bureau, told Metro TV.
> 
> Television broadcast images of Indonesian officials talking to the crew on board the yacht, the Equanimity, which was moored at Benoa Bay.
> *
> There were 34 crew on board, said Setya, adding that Indonesian authorities had worked with the U.S. Federal Bureau of Investigation on the money laundering case, although he could not say how the investigation would proceed.*
> 
> “We will see how this develops... Whether we can do a joint investigation later or whether we can hand it over later, we are in the process of collecting and investigating.”
> 
> 1MDB is at the center of money-laundering probes in at least six countries, including the United States, Switzerland and Singapore.
> 
> A total of $4.5 billion was misappropriated from 1MDB by high-level officials of the fund and their associates, according to civil lawsuits filed by the DOJ in the past two years.
> 
> Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak set up 1MDB in 2009 and previously served as chairman of its advisory board. He and the fund have denied any wrongdoing.
> 
> *In August 2017, the DOJ asked for a stay on its civil lawsuits seeking to seize more than $1.7 billion in assets allegedly bought with stolen 1MDB funds because it was conducting a related criminal probe.
> 
> Among the assets sought were a $250 million luxury yacht bought by Malaysian financier Jho Low, named as a key figure in the U.S. lawsuits.
> 
> The lawsuits said Low used proceeds diverted from 1MDB to procure Equanimity, which it described as a 300-foot (91-m) yacht registered in the Cayman Islands.*
> 
> The vessel has an interior clad in marble and gold leaf, a spa and sauna, a 20-metre (66-ft) swimming pool on deck, a movie theater, a lift and a helipad, says a website on luxury charters, yachtcharterfleet.com.
> 
> Low’s whereabouts are unknown and his Hong Kong company has not responded to requests for comment.
> 
> In an emailed statement through his representative in June last year, Low said the DOJ’s actions were an example “of global overreach in pursuit of a deeply flawed case”.
> 
> 
> Other assets allegedly bought by Low with stolen 1MDB funds include a private jet, a hotel and real estate in New York, and a $107-million interest in EMI Music Publishing.
> 
> Some assets have been returned. Australian model and actress Miranda Kerr handed over millions of dollars worth of jewelry that U.S. authorities say was given to her by Low, including a jewelry set gifted to her during a 2014 excursion on Equanimity.
> 
> Actor Leonardo DiCaprio also returned to authorities an Oscar once owned by actor Marlon Brando and other items the United States says were funded with 1MDB money.
> 
> Additional reporting by Fergus Jensen in JAKARTA and Rozanna Latiff and A.Ananthalakshmi in KUALA LUMPUR; Writing by Ed Davies; Editing by Nick Macfie and Clarence Fernandez


No correlation with security or military. But still we happy we can help malaysian people with their problem.


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bhayangkara

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> View attachment 456774
> VERA-NG passive surveillance system ?
> 
> Mas Pr1v4t33r,
> 
> On top of the bridge of KRI Kerambit 627, there is something "nongol" look alike this Vera NG, is this correct ?


Hehe.. Mas nya becanda nih, masa Si Vera mau dipasang di atas bridge kapal? 



SIM.Inc said:


> yang di kerambit itu doom untuk ini. Untuk compass.


Yup, that's a binnacle magnetic compass for steering navigational instrument.

Klo dari atas deck kapal bentuknya kira2 ya seperti ini.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Bhayangkara said:


> Hehe.. Mas nya becanda nih, masa Si Vera mau dipasang di atas bridge kapal?
> 
> 
> Yup, that's a binnacle magnetic compass for steering navigational instrument.
> 
> Klo dari atas deck kapal bentuknya kira2 ya seperti ini.,
> View attachment 456922



Bhayangkara and SIM, inc., 

Thank you for the info. 

Jebule kompas toh ? Tak kiro si vera, bentuke mirip. 

But one question left : is there any possibility to install Vera at the tower of the ship, since theoretically a ship is a moving human made floating island ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SIM.Inc

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Bhayangkara and SIM, inc.,
> 
> Thank you for the info.
> 
> Jebule kompas toh ? Tak kiro si vera, bentuke mirip.
> 
> But one question left : is there any possibility to install Vera at the tower of the ship, since theoretically a ship is a moving human made floating island ?


search information about passive radar then you will know why it is not a good idea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

*Russia and Indonesia sign agreement on Su-35 fighter jets*

Military & Defense
March 01, 16:42 UTC+3

*Su-35 is a Russian-made super-maneuverable fighter jet equipped with a phased array radar and steerable thrusters*





*Sukhoi-35 fighter jet* © Marina Lystseva/TASS

*MOSCOW, March 1. /TASS/. Russia and Indonesia have signed an agreement on the Sukhoi-35 fighter jets, Vladimir Kozhin, the Russian President’s aide for cooperation in defense technologies said on Thursday.

"Yes, we’ve signed it," he said.*

Earlier reports said the Indonesian government was eyeing a purchase of ten multirole Sukhoi-35 fighter jets as a replacement for the outmoded F-5 Tigers, which the Indonesian Air Force commissioned in 1980.

Russian government-controlled corporation Rostec said later it had handed a purchase proposal to Indonesia.

The Su-35 is a Russian-made multipurpose generation 4++ super-maneuverable fighter jet equipped with a phased array radar and steerable thrusters. It can develop a speed of up to 2,500 kilometers per hour and has a flying range of 3,400 kilometers and a combat radius close to 1,600 kilometers.

The fighter jet has a 30mm gun and has 12 hardpoints for carrying bombs and missiles.

http://tass.com/defense/992312



toke115 said:


> Konde


I don't think this is ours...looks like a US Army Apache with the helicopter drab camo livery...maybe during Garuda Shield 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

Terungkap! Ini Detail Perbedaan KCR-60M Batch 2 Dibandingkan Batch 1 http://tz.ucweb.com/3_2sJXU

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

firing test of fennec light attack helicopter by Army

*UJI TEMBAK FENNEC TNI AD*
2 MARCH 2018 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT


Skadron 12/ Serbu Way Tuba menggelar uji tembak persenjataan dan amunisi Helikopter Serang Fennec AS 550 C3, di Puslatpur Kodiklatad Baturaja, Sumatera Selatan, Kamis.

“Untuk persiapan dan amunisi helikopter dilaksanakan di Lapangan Udara Angkatan Darat Gatot Soebroto Way Tuba, Way Kanan. Sedangkan untuk pelaksanaan uji tembak persenjataan dan munisi Helikopter Serang Fennec AS 550 C3 selama dua hari mulai hari ini dan besok di Daerah Latihan Puslatpur Kodiklatad Baturaja, Sumatera Selatan,” ujar Komandan Skadron-12/Serbu Way Tuba, Letkol CPN Fajar Purwawidada.

Uji tembak persenjataan dan munisi Helikopter Serang Fennec AS 550 C3 tersebut menggunakan dua helikopter. Untuk helikopter yang pertama menggunakan tembakan mesin dan satu helikopter lainnya menggunakan persenjataan roket.

“Helikopter jenis Fennec ini merupakan jenis heli serang yang memperkuat kekuatan Pusnerbad dalam mendukung kesatuan darat untuk menambahkan kekuatan manuver dan helikopter ini adalah buatan Prancis,” jelasnya.

Sebelumnya, Skadron-12/ Serbu Way Tuba, telah menerima lima helikopter jenis serang Fennec AS 550 C3.

“Pada hari ini kita melakukan uji coba dua helikopter jenis Fennec. Untuk tahap pertama ini kita baru menerima lima helikopter jenis Fennec dan akan ditambah tiga lagi helikopter jenis yang sama,” terangnya.






Dalam kesempatan yang sama, Wadandron 12/Serbu Way Tuba, Sebagai PIC (Pilot In Command) Mayor Cpn Tony Safrudin, menjelaskan untuk jenis senjata yang akan diuji coba adalah Senjata FZ219 (Roket) dan Senjata HMP yang menggunakan mesin, dalam penembakannya dengan munisi kaliber 12,7 milimeter.

FZ219 mempunyai kuota tembak sebanyak 12 roket disebelah kiri dan 12 roket disebelah kanan. Sedangkan HMP sendiri sebanyak 400 munisi disebelah kiri dan 400 munisi disebelah kanan.

“Dalam uji tembak persenjataan dan munisi Helikopter Serang Fennec AS 550 C3 itu sendiri adalah sebanyak 60 munisi untuk roket dan 800 munisi dengan kaliber 12,7 milimeter. Pelaksanaan ini digelar selama dua hari apabila hari ini masih menyisakan munisi maka akan ditembakkan pada esok harinya,” ungkapnya.

Kegiatan ini melibatkan Puspenerbad TNI AD, Kementerian Pertahanan RI dan PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI). Dengan dihadiri tamu undangan dari Perwakilan dari Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Kolonel Inf Sri Umbul, Danpuslatpur Kodiklatad Kolonel Inf Dwi Darmadi, Kepala Pemasaran PTDI Indra, Dirbinmat Puspenerbad Letkol Cpn I Made Ardana, Dandim 0403/OKU Letkol Inf Agung dan dari Slog Suad Letkol Inf Deni Koswara.

_Photo : Persiapan Uji Tembak Fennec TNI AD (Lampost)_

_Sumber : Lampost_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zulfiqar1919

Indonesia Defense Forum? Who does Indonesia need to defend against?


----------



## nufix

Zulfiqar1919 said:


> Indonesia Defense Forum? Who does Indonesia need to defend against?



Si vis Pacem Para Bellum


----------



## Zulfiqar1919

nufix said:


> Si vis Pacem Para Bellum



Which language is that?


----------



## initial_d_mk2

@Zulfiqar1919 
Lol, you joined in defence forum but don't undertand the meaning of si vis pacem para bellum that translate "if you want peace, prepare for war", are you serious!!??
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Si_vis_pacem,_para_bellum


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


>



Mirip punya damen ya... ini FAC kelas 73 meter, bisa nih KCR60 di improve buat batch2 selanjutnya... tinggal contek aja desainnya...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Zulfiqar1919 said:


> Which language is that?


your flag is interesting, black and white round hmmm....


----------



## Zulfiqar1919

initial_d_mk2 said:


> @Zulfiqar1919
> Lol, you joined in defence forum but don't undertand the meaning of si vis pacem para bellum that translate "if you want peace, prepare for war", are you serious!!??
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Si_vis_pacem,_para_bellum


That's a stupid saying which doesn't make sense. Why should I know it?


barjo said:


> your flag is interesting, black and white round hmmm....



Yes, its an Islamic flag.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zulfiqar1919 said:


> Indonesia Defense Forum? Who does Indonesia need to defend against?


Alien invasion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mengkom

Zulfiqar1919 said:


> Indonesia Defense Forum? Who does Indonesia need to defend against?


here is a simple analogy,
if you living in a good neighborhood, does it means that your house doesn't need a door?

it's the same with "Indonesia Defense",
military strength is a symbol of country's determination in defending its sovereignty


----------



## Zulfiqar1919

mengkom said:


> here is a simple analogy,
> if you living in a good neighborhood, does it means that your house doesn't need a door?
> 
> it's the same with "Indonesia Defense",
> military strength is a symbol of country's determination in defending its sovereignty



Are you sure that "door" isn't to keep various ethnic groups in line?


----------



## mengkom

Zulfiqar1919 said:


> Are you sure that "door" isn't to keep various ethnic groups in line?


can you elaborate, which ethnic keeping which ethnic in line?
do you have any prove that one ethnic controlling another ethnic with military strength in Indonesia?


----------



## initial_d_mk2

He's just another troll like umno, nevermind him


----------



## Zulfiqar1919

mengkom said:


> can you elaborate, which ethnic keeping which ethnic in line?
> do you have any prove that one ethnic controlling another ethnic with military strength in Indonesia?



Don't ask me I know practically nothing about Indonesia. But tell me about the mood of Indonesians toward Islamization.


----------



## mengkom

Zulfiqar1919 said:


> Don't ask me I know practically nothing about Indonesia. But tell me about the mood of Indonesians toward Islamization.


so you know nothing about indonesia, but you concludes our military strength is to control various ethnic in indonesia?
sounds like a troll to me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulfiqar1919

mengkom said:


> so you know nothing about indonesia, but you say our military strength is to control various ethnic in indonesia?
> sounds like a troll to me



I never said it, I asked a question.


----------



## mengkom

Zulfiqar1919 said:


> I never said it, I asked a question.


the answer is, yes i'm sure that you are wrong


----------



## Nike

*MARINIR UJI COBA SENJATA LARAS PANJANG JENIS INFANTERY ASSOULT RIFLE (IAR)*
2 MARCH 2018 DIANEKO_LC 2 COMMENTS




_Marinir Uji Coba Senjata Laras Panjang Jenis Infantery Assoult Rifle (IAR). (Marinir)_

Prajurit Brigade Infanteri-1 Marinir melaksanakan uji coba senjata laras panjang jenis Infantery Assoult Rifle (IAR) kaliber 5,56 mm di lapangan tembak Brigif-1 Marinir Gedangan, Sidoarjo. Kamis (01/03/2018).

Kegiatan yang disaksikan langsung oleh Wadan Brigif-1 Marinir Letkol Mar Yudi Asmar, Paslog Letkol Mar Wempi, Kasi Patpal Mayor Marinir Sidik dan Kasilog Kapten Marinir Yusman tersebut dibawah pimpinan Lettu Mar Novie Hariyanto.

Dalam uji coba tersebut dilakukan oleh prajurit Regu Pandu Tempur (Rupanpur) Brigif-1 Marinir dari jarak 25 meter dan 50 meter dengan posisi berdiri, jongkok dan tiarap.

Sementara itu, Wadan Brigif-1 Mar Letkol Mar Yudi Asmar didampingi Paslog Letkol Mar Wempi mengatakan, uji coba senjata IAR tersebut dilaksanakan dengan tujuan untuk mengetahui ketahanan senjata, karakteristik dan hentakan pada saat digunakan untuk menembak.

Setelah dilakukan ujicoba, lanjutnya, ketahanan senjata cukup baik, hentakan hampir tidak terasa (stabil), namun masih diperlukan lagi percobaan untuk mengecek akurasi tembakan/perkenaan, mengecek M-Point yang melekat pada senjata untuk uji akurasi malam hari dan mengecek ketahanan senjata dalam kondisi basah dan berlumpur.

_Sumber : TNI AL_

IAR, as fire support weapons squad


----------



## barjo

mengkom said:


> the answer is, yes i'm sure that you are wrong


he just lurring you bro for deception argument


----------



## Nike

Garudha Shakti exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Bripda Adelia, Indonesia police woman

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

madokafc said:


> Bripda Adelia, Indonesia police woman
> View attachment 457212
> View attachment 457213


Kinda looks like Tatjana Saphira, amirite?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

LST AT-7 construction at Daya Radar Utama Shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> LST AT-7 construction at Daya Radar Utama Shipyard
> 
> View attachment 457243


7th Lst bintuni class?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> 7th Lst bintuni class?


yup, minus the hangar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Kadisdadal inspect the progress of LPD 124 






fennec firing rockets and HMG






hawk above baiturrahman Aceh

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Ferfrans HVLAR, Indonesia marines corps 









Credit to original owner






Dcns presentation at PT PAL

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia tightens airspace security with heftier fines on unsolicited entry of foreign aircraft

The Indonesian government has moved to tighten its airspace security by introducing heavier fines for foreign aircraft entering its airspace without proper clearance. The new government regulation on airspace security under the 2009 Aviation Law stipulates that foreign aircraft flying through Indonesia's airspace must have prior flight approval as well as diplomatic and security clearance, failing which they risk _hefty fines of up to 5 billion rupiah (S$480,000)_.






The new penalty is far higher than previous fines of around 60 million rupiah per aircraft, and seeks to deter violations, said Indonesian Air Force spokesperson Air Commodore Jemi Trisonjaya.

"Previously, violators would only be fined with a few million rupiah," he told The Jakarta Post on Sunday (Mar 4).

Mr Jemi said seeking clearance was standard practice and in accordance with international regulations, and the Air Force would no longer hesitate to reject those with incomplete or expired clearance.

"If they insist [on entering], we can force them down, just like when an aircraft tried to pass the Tarakan region without clearance in 2015," he asserted.

In November 2015, United States Navy pilot Lieutenant Commander James Patrick Murphy was forced to land his plane at Juwata Airport in Tarakan, North Kalimantan. His Cirrus SR-20 aircraft entered Indonesian airspace without clearance and was intercepted by two Air Force fighters.






He had reportedly obtained clearance to fly solo in a civilian aircraft to Singapore from the Philippines, but he entered Indonesian airspace. He was released six days later after paying 60 million rupiah in fines to the Transportation Ministry.

The new regulation is expected to deter such violations.

_The Indonesian military (TNI) had been requesting heftier fines for many years, dating back to when current Presidential Chief of Staff Moeldoko was TNI commander. In 2014, Mr Moeldoko argued that the cost of operating one Sukhoi jet fighter to pursue air space violations was 400 million rupiah per hour._

"The fines for the violation were not equal to the cost the state had to spend to purchase the fighter jets," said former lawmaker and military expert Susaningtyas Kertopati.

However, even before the regulation was enacted last week, Mr Jemi said there had been a decrease in airspace violations in the last two years.

"This year, we have not seen any violations so far," he said, attributing it to the "firm actions taken by the Air Force" in warning aircraft before they entered Indonesian airspace.

Centre for Strategic and International Studies homeland security analyst Iis Gindarsah said the new regulation was a response to domestic concerns over perceived vulnerabilities of Indonesian airspace.

"It also represents the operational readiness of the country's civilian and military authorities to monitor air traffic and intercept unlawful flights," he said.

_http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se...heftier-fines-on-unsolicited-entry-of-foreign_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Indonesian Police Gegana with Black Hornet Micro Drone?? 




------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Aviation Mi-35P Hind live firing. Credit to Lanudad Gatot Soebroto.






https://www.instagram.com/pen.lanudad/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*After Ordering 11 Su-35s, Indonesia Probably Wants More*
Aviation Week & Space Technology
The Indonesian Air Force prefers to assign 16 fighters to each combat squadron. So a contract signed on Feb. 14 for 11 Sukhoi Su-35s is likely to be followed by another for five more of the big Russian fighters within a few years. Beyond that, the country is in talks with Western manufacturers about a possible fighter order and is considering the Eurofighter Typhoon and Lockheed Martin F-16V, according to two industry sources in the country. The Saab Gripen and Dassault Rafale are also ...


http://m.aviationweek.com/combat-aircraft/after-ordering-11-su-35s-indonesia-probably-wants-more

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Alugoro #ptpal #Indonesia #surabaya

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## mandala

^^ Looks like Mr Muhammad Said Didu has a habit of releasing photos that are not been cleared yet for public viewing. Even Windu Paramarta from Pindad was surprised that Mr M. Said Didu took a selfie photos with the 2nd Medium Tank Prototype and shared the photos via sosmed. The 2nd prototype construction was supposed to be restricted from public viewing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Udah nyebar... Itu foto yang difoto lagi, pinggirannya kuning. Yg mpunya gak tau kalo itu difoto cmiiw


----------



## mandala

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Udah nyebar... Itu foto yang difoto lagi, pinggirannya kuning. Yg mpunya gak tau kalo itu difoto cmiiw


Yes unfortunately.


----------



## Bhayangkara

Blindly narcissistic just makes someone lost the awareness to filter out photos / infos that should restricted for public consumption!


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barjo

mandala said:


> ^^ Looks like Mr Muhammad Said Didu has a habit of releasing photos that are not been cleared yet for public viewing. Even Windu Paramarta from Pindad was surprised that Mr M. Said Didu took a selfie photos with the 2nd Medium Tank Prototype and shared the photos via sosmed. The 2nd prototype construction was supposed to be restricted from public viewing.


as long as city can't be premier league champs )

http://www.indomiliter.com/pesan-dua-unit-indonesia-bakal-gunakan-airbus-a400m-untuk-operator-sipil/

Indonesia order 2 A400m from airbus operate by civilian user with the air force as operator

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faries

Industry
*South Korea looks to spur exports through offsets*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
06 March 2018

South Korea’s Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) is to launch an initiative aimed at boosting exports through offsets.

The initiative – focused on supporting local involvement in international supply chains – continues DAPA’s focus on developing local small and medium-sized enterprises (SMEs).

A DAPA official told _Jane’s_ on 5 March that it plans to enhance support for local SMEs looking to participate in offsets linked to major procurement programmes.

DAPA has already identified 18 acquisition projects through which the export focus will be pursued.

These include contracts linked to the development of *FFX-III frigates* for the Republic of Korea Navy, and the upgrade of CH-47D Chinook heavy-lift helicopters operated by the Republic of Korea Army and Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

*SCI: Program Jembatan Udara Harus Melihat Kesesuaian Jenis Armada*
Oleh : Ridwan | Rabu, 07 Maret 2018 - 15:05 WIB





*Ilustrasi Pesawat Kargo*
A A A
INDUSTRY.co.id -Jakarta, Sistem logistik berperan penting untuk peningkatan daya saing dan kesejahteraan, baik secara nasional maupun wilayah. Sistem logistik yang efisien terkendala masalah konektivitas di beberapa wilayah, termasuk Papua.

Pendistribusian yang terkendala kondisi geografis dan topografis berdampak terhadap tingkat ketersediaan dan disparitas harga barang kebutuhan pokok dan barang penting, serta bahan bakar minyak (BBM).

Jenis barang kebutuhan pokok terdiri dari hasil pertanian (beras, kedelai bahan baku tahu dan tempe, cabe, bawang merah), hasil industri (gula, minyak goreng, tepung terigu), dan barang kebutuhan pokok hasil peternakan dan perikanan (daging sapi, daging ayam ras, telur ayam ras, ikan segar yaitu bandeng, kembung dan tongkol/tuna/cakalang).

Jenis barang penting terdiri dari benih (benih padi, jagung, dan kedelai), pupuk, gas elpiji 3 (tiga) kilogram, triplek, semen, besi baja konstruksi, dan baja ringan.

Supply Chain Indonesia (SCI) mengapresiasi upaya pemerintah dalam meningkatkan ketersediaan dan menurunkan disparitas harga terutama di Papua dengan Program Tol Laut dan Jembatan Udara.

"Kombinasi kedua program itu diharapkan menurunkan permasalahan tersebut, termasuk di wilayah-wilayah pedalaman karena banyak wilayah terpencil yang masih sulit dijangkau dengan transportasi darat atau sungai," ujar Chairman SCI, Setijadi melalui keterangan tertulisnya kepada INDUSTRY.co.id di Jakarta, Rabu (7/3/2018).

Ia menambahkan, masalah ketersediaan dan disparitas ini terjadi terutama bukan di wilayah pesisir yang dekat dengan pelabuhan, namun di pedalaman. Program Jembatan Udara pada tahun 2017 dilakukan dengan angkutan udara perintis kargo khusus yang melayani penerbangan dari ibu kota kabupaten ke wilayah distrik atau cakupan.

"Selain itu, dilakukan subsidi angkutan udara kargo yang merupakan angkutan udara khusus kargo dengan menggunakan pesawat berbadan besar sekelas Boeing 737 Freighter dan melayani penerbangan dari ibu kota kabupaten ke ibukota kabupaten lainnya," terangnya.

Menurutnya, pemilihan jenis pesawat tersebut terutama harus memperhatikan ketersediaan dan kondisi lapangan atau tempat pendaratan pesawat terbang. "Pertimbangan penting lainnya adalah harga beli, kapasitas angkut, jarak jelajah, dan biaya operasional," kata Setijadi.

Selain itu, lanjutnya, masalah perawatan dan ketersediaan suku cadang pesawat juga harus dipertimbangkan. Pemilihan jenis pesawat dapat mempertimbangkan tiga jenis pilihan pesawat angkut berat TNI AU, seperti yang diulas di indomiliter.com yaitu Il-476 Ilyushin, A400M-Atlas, dan C130J-30 Hercules.

Menurut situs tersebut, pesawat Il-476-Ilyushin berdaya angkut 60 ton dengan jarak jelajah 5.000 km, A400M-Atlas berdaya angkut 37 ton dengan jarak jelajah 4.500 km,dan C-130J-30 Hercules berdaya angkut 18 ton dengan jarak jelajah 5.250 km.

"Untuk wilayah terpencil yang tidak tersedia lapangan terbang atau pendaratan, bisa digunakan helikopter angkut berat dengan kapasitas angkut dan ruang kargo sekelas Hercules C-130," tuturnya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Introduction toward Savox gadget

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia confirms A400M acquisition plan*
*Gareth Jennings, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
08 March 2018




An A400M of the Royal Malaysian Air Force. Indonesia looks to set to join its regional neighbour in fielding the airlifter with confirmation of plans to buy two aircraft. Source: IHS Markit/Gareth Jennings
The Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU) has confirmed its plans to procure the Airbus Defence and Space (DS) A400M transport aircraft.

The service announced on 7 March that it is to acquire two aircraft to support the civil government in transporting supplies between the western and eastern regions of the country. No details pertaining to timelines or contract values were disclosed.

_Jane’s_ first reported Indonesia’s interest in the A400M in January 2017. At that time, government and defence industry sources said Indonesia was looking to buy up to five aircraft, and had set aside USD2 billion for the procurement. This initial report was followed in April 2017 by the news that the Indonesian government was preparing to enter into contract discussions with Airbus DS over the procurement.

The TNI-AU has a need to modernise and enhance its fixed-wing airlift capabilities currently afforded by 19 Lockheed Martin C-130B/H and L-100 Hercules, six Airbus DS-PT Dirgantara (PTDI) CN235s, seven Airbus DS-PTDI C212s, and nine Airbus DS-PTDI C295s. Since 2000, five C-130s have crashed.

_Jane’s_ understands that the A400Ms will be operated across the TNI-AU’s Aviation Squadrons 31 and 32 located at Halim Perdanakusuma and Abdul Rachman Saleh respectively.

The A400M has a payload of 37 tonnes. While being procured by Indonesia to transport goods across the country, the airlifter was designed for the military role and can carry a wide assortment of outsized military equipment.

http://www.janes.com/article/78428/indonesia-confirms-a400m-acquisition-plan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia inaugurates explosives plant*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
08 March 2018
State-owned Indonesian company PT Dahana – a specialist in military explosives – inaugurated a new production facility in Subang, West Java, on 7 March.

In a statement, the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) said the new plant would help reduce the Indonesian Armed Forces’ dependency on imported propellant technologies and raw materials.

The new factory cost USD300 million to build and is intended to produce propellants for a range of small-, medium-, and large-calibre weapons.

Yearly targets include the production of 200 tonnes of nitroglycerin, 400 tonnes of spherical powders, 80 tonnes of double-base rocket propellants, and 200 tonnes of composite propellants.

http://www.janes.com/article/78445/indonesia-inaugurates-explosives-plant

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## UMNOPutra

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Udah nyebar... Itu foto yang difoto lagi, pinggirannya kuning. Yg mpunya gak tau kalo itu difoto cmiiw



Hahahaha ....... more for the other...


----------



## tuanhirang

madokafc said:


> View attachment 458153
> View attachment 458154
> 
> 
> Introduction toward Savox gadget

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

madokafc said:


> View attachment 458444


What is the rearest armament ? It look alike mlrs, is it ASROC ?


----------



## Nike

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> What is the rearest armament ? It look alike mlrs, is it ASROC ?



Maybe they will put MLRS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> What is the rearest armament ? It look alike mlrs, is it ASROC ?


Torp launcher probably?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Torp launcher probably?



Yes MLRS, but I believe it's still "fitted for but not with". It's either 70 mm like the one used on KPC 28 with more barrels, or 122 mm rocket launcher.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SIM.Inc

MENU
News 

Regional
*Tank Bawa Siswa PAUD Tenggelam di Sungai Bogowonto, Begini Kronologinya*
Sabtu, 10 Maret 2018 | 18:15 WIB










*JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com* - Satu unit tank M113 milik TNI AD tenggelam di Sungai Bogowonto, Purworejo, Sabtu (10/3/2018). Kendaraan tempur tersebut menangkut siswa PAUD dalam rangka _outbond_.

Mengutip _Tribunnews.com_, Sabtu (10/3/2018), kejadian berawal pada pukul 08.00 WIB, saat PAUD dan TK Sindurjan Kecamatan Purworejo, Kabupaten Purworejo, melaksanakan _outbond_ di Yonif 412/BES.

Para siswa melaksanakan simulasi naik helikopter bersama siswa-siswi TK Masitoh, TK Siwi, PAUD Lestari dan PAUD Handayani.
Setelah selasai diajak turun ke lapangan HR mengikuti kegiatan di lapangan HR yonif 412. Oleh personil Yonif 412, siswa-siswi di perkenalkan lintasan HR sampai di jembatan timbang selesai.

Setelah itu, para siswa diajak ke garasi tank dan dikenalkan tank M113. Mereka kemudian diajak naik kendaraan tempur itu ke Sungai Bogowonto dengan menggunakan tiga unit tank, di mana satu tank dinaiki sekitar 20 penumpang siswa TK dan PAUD).

Putaran pertama, tiga tank berjalan mulus. Namun saat putaran kedua, satu tank kena musibah, tergelincir dan tenggelam sedangkan dua tank lainnya selamat.

Tank yang tergelincir tersebut tengelam. Adapun penumpang terdiri dari 5 personel TNI, dan 17 penumpang ( 16 anak, 1 guru ).

Setelah melihat tank tenggelam beberapa personel 412 yang sedang melaksanakan kegiatan di lap HR langsung menolong.

Kerugian yang dialami dalam peristiwa tersebut yaitu materiil 1 unit Tank 412 yang tenggelam.

Satu personel TNI atas nama Pratu Randi Suryadi dan kepala PAUD yang mendampingi siswa Iswandari meninggal dunia.

Turut berduka cita


----------



## striver44

SIM.Inc said:


> MENU
> News
> 
> Regional
> *Tank Bawa Siswa PAUD Tenggelam di Sungai Bogowonto, Begini Kronologinya*
> Sabtu, 10 Maret 2018 | 18:15 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com* - Satu unit tank M113 milik TNI AD tenggelam di Sungai Bogowonto, Purworejo, Sabtu (10/3/2018). Kendaraan tempur tersebut menangkut siswa PAUD dalam rangka _outbond_.
> 
> Mengutip _Tribunnews.com_, Sabtu (10/3/2018), kejadian berawal pada pukul 08.00 WIB, saat PAUD dan TK Sindurjan Kecamatan Purworejo, Kabupaten Purworejo, melaksanakan _outbond_ di Yonif 412/BES.
> 
> Para siswa melaksanakan simulasi naik helikopter bersama siswa-siswi TK Masitoh, TK Siwi, PAUD Lestari dan PAUD Handayani.
> Setelah selasai diajak turun ke lapangan HR mengikuti kegiatan di lapangan HR yonif 412. Oleh personil Yonif 412, siswa-siswi di perkenalkan lintasan HR sampai di jembatan timbang selesai.
> 
> Setelah itu, para siswa diajak ke garasi tank dan dikenalkan tank M113. Mereka kemudian diajak naik kendaraan tempur itu ke Sungai Bogowonto dengan menggunakan tiga unit tank, di mana satu tank dinaiki sekitar 20 penumpang siswa TK dan PAUD).
> 
> Putaran pertama, tiga tank berjalan mulus. Namun saat putaran kedua, satu tank kena musibah, tergelincir dan tenggelam sedangkan dua tank lainnya selamat.
> 
> Tank yang tergelincir tersebut tengelam. Adapun penumpang terdiri dari 5 personel TNI, dan 17 penumpang ( 16 anak, 1 guru ).
> 
> Setelah melihat tank tenggelam beberapa personel 412 yang sedang melaksanakan kegiatan di lap HR langsung menolong.
> 
> Kerugian yang dialami dalam peristiwa tersebut yaitu materiil 1 unit Tank 412 yang tenggelam.
> 
> Satu personel TNI atas nama Pratu Randi Suryadi dan kepala PAUD yang mendampingi siswa Iswandari meninggal dunia.
> 
> Turut berduka cita


Overloading ?


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Overloading ?



Don't know, need investigating further


----------



## V3NOM12

In the article writen "tergelincir" and "tenggelam". Is it the normal M113 or arisgator? Waiting for further investigation.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

l


V3NOM12 said:


> In the article writen "tergelincir" and "tenggelam". Is it the normal M113 or arisgator? Waiting for further investigation.


looks like M113 standard


----------



## Unknowncommando

Ex Garuda Shakti 6 (2018)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

SIM.Inc said:


> MENU
> News
> 
> Regional
> *Tank Bawa Siswa PAUD Tenggelam di Sungai Bogowonto, Begini Kronologinya*
> Sabtu, 10 Maret 2018 | 18:15 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com* - Satu unit tank M113 milik TNI AD tenggelam di Sungai Bogowonto, Purworejo, Sabtu (10/3/2018). Kendaraan tempur tersebut menangkut siswa PAUD dalam rangka _outbond_.
> 
> Mengutip _Tribunnews.com_, Sabtu (10/3/2018), kejadian berawal pada pukul 08.00 WIB, saat PAUD dan TK Sindurjan Kecamatan Purworejo, Kabupaten Purworejo, melaksanakan _outbond_ di Yonif 412/BES.
> 
> Para siswa melaksanakan simulasi naik helikopter bersama siswa-siswi TK Masitoh, TK Siwi, PAUD Lestari dan PAUD Handayani.
> Setelah selasai diajak turun ke lapangan HR mengikuti kegiatan di lapangan HR yonif 412. Oleh personil Yonif 412, siswa-siswi di perkenalkan lintasan HR sampai di jembatan timbang selesai.
> 
> Setelah itu, para siswa diajak ke garasi tank dan dikenalkan tank M113. Mereka kemudian diajak naik kendaraan tempur itu ke Sungai Bogowonto dengan menggunakan tiga unit tank, di mana satu tank dinaiki sekitar 20 penumpang siswa TK dan PAUD).
> 
> Putaran pertama, tiga tank berjalan mulus. Namun saat putaran kedua, satu tank kena musibah, tergelincir dan tenggelam sedangkan dua tank lainnya selamat.
> 
> Tank yang tergelincir tersebut tengelam. Adapun penumpang terdiri dari 5 personel TNI, dan 17 penumpang ( 16 anak, 1 guru ).
> 
> Setelah melihat tank tenggelam beberapa personel 412 yang sedang melaksanakan kegiatan di lap HR langsung menolong.
> 
> Kerugian yang dialami dalam peristiwa tersebut yaitu materiil 1 unit Tank 412 yang tenggelam.
> 
> Satu personel TNI atas nama Pratu Randi Suryadi dan kepala PAUD yang mendampingi siswa Iswandari meninggal dunia.
> 
> Turut berduka cita


RIP. Condolences to the families.


----------



## mandala

*Russia starts implementing contract on Su-35 fighters delivery to Indonesia*

Military & Defense
March 12, 12:40 UTC+3

*Russia is grateful to the military and political leadership of Indonesia for their firm position, Putin's aide says*





© Sergei Bobylev/TASS

MOSCOW, March 12. /TASS/. Russia has started to implement a contract for the delivery of Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets to Indonesia, Russian Presidential Aide for Military and Technical Cooperation Vladimir Kozhin said in an interview with Rossiya-24 TV Channel.

Other countries are subjected to pressure when they are preparing to sign contracts with Russia on the delivery of armaments, the Kremlin aide said.

"We are grateful to the military and political leadership of Indonesia for their firm position, which they have not been afraid to state openly, including to American partners, the presidential aide said, adding that pressure on Indonesia "was huge."

"This contract was prepared for two years, this is a complex contract, modern Su-35 fighters, and everything was prepared," Kozhin said.

Such a lengthy term was due to the perfection of the legislation in Indonesia, he noted.

"We perceive this very calmly and each side has the right to make such decisions," the Kremlin aide said.

According to Kozhin, "when everything was ready, American partners entered the scene and exerted unprecedented pressure on the Indonesian side to prevent this contract from taking place," Kozhin said.

"Nevertheless, the contract has been signed and we are starting to implement it," the presidential aide said.

Responding to a question about whether Russia was granting discounts to weapons buyers, Kozhin replied: "There is no talk about discounts, this is business and we can’t trade at a loss."

Su-35 is a Russian-made multipurpose generation 4++ super-maneuverable fighter jet equipped with a phased array radar and steerable thrusters. It can develop a speed of up to 2,500 kilometers per hour and has a flying range of 3,400 kilometers and a combat radius close to 1,600 kilometers. The fighter jet is armed with a 30mm gun and has 12 hardpoints for carrying bombs and missiles.

http://tass.com/defense/993539

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rondo.royal2

rusia beli RIB lundin 7 biji . Sumber RRI judulnya militer russia beli kapal patroli buatan banyuwangi

1 unit KMC AD tenggelam di kepulauan seribu . Ga ada korban jiwa. sumber RRI


----------



## Bungaterakhir

Wrong thread, my bad. lol


----------



## Nike

Second batch of m113 arrive at bremoro mech infantry Battalion.













Local made bomb








madokafc said:


> Second batch of m113 arrive at bremoro mech infantry Battalion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local made bomb



Meanwhile



*MARDER 1A3 YON MEK RAIDER 413 DIGESER KE YON KAV 8*
12 MARCH 2018 DIANEKO_LC LEAVE A COMMENT




_Marder 1A3 Yon Mek Raider 413 Digeser ke Yon Kav 8 (Poskota)_

Sesuai perintah Komando Atas kendaraan tempur lapis baja Tank Marder 1A3 Yonif Mekanis Raider 413/Bremoro bergeser ke Markas Yon Kav 8/Kostrad, Jumat (9/3/2018) lalu.

Sebelum pergeseran Tank Marder 1A3 dilaksanakan serah terima administrasi dan kelengkapan di kantor Staf Logistik Yonif Mekanis Raider 413/Bremoro.

Setelah serah terima selesai maka kendaraan Tank Marder 1A3 dilaksanakan pergeseran pada hari Jumat tanggal 9 maret 2018 pukul 02.00 WIB dengan pengawalan ketat menggunakan kendaraan Patwal Denpom IV/4 Solo, Truk Tranporter yang membawa kendaran tempur lapis baja Tank Marder 1A3 bergeser dari markas Yonif Mekanis Raider 413/Bremoro menuju markas Yon Kav 8/Kostrad.

Wadan Yonif Mekanis Raider 413/Bremoro Mayor Inf Agung Ari Wibowo mengatakan, “Sesuai perintah Komando Atas Tank Marder 1A3 Yonif Mekanis Raider 413/Bremoro digeser ke Markas Yon Kav 8/Kostrad dikarenakan Yonif Mekanis Raider 413/Bremoro yang semula dilengkapi Tank Marder 1A3 diganti dengan Tank M113 yang sudah disesuaikan dengan Batalyon Mekanis Raider.

_Sumber : Poskota_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

*KF-X Turns to Europe for Air-to-Air Missile Technology*

12 Maret 2018





KFX model with IRST (photo : eggry)

With delay in US, South Korea turns to Europe for air-to-air missile technology
SEOUL, South Korea — South Korea is looking to achieve European air-to-air missile technology as part of its key arms procurement offset programs.
The Defence Acquisition Program Administration, or DAPA, made public March 5 a list of 18 weapons procurement programs eligible for this year’s offset deals. Those include the integration of MBDA’s Meteor long-range missiles and IRIS-T short-range missiles into the future fighter jet, dubbed KF-X, to be locally developed by 2026.
“A key goal for these offset programs is to help local defense companies acquire foreign weapons technology or participate in arms procurement projects,” DAPA spokesman Kang Hwan-seok said. “If our small and mid-defense companies, in particular, have the opportunity to join key arms procurement programs as suppliers, the competitiveness of domestic defense technology could leap forward.”
Among the offset deals, the DAPA puts a priority on receiving the transfer of air-to-air missile technologies for the twin-engine KF-X fighter, the spokesman noted.
Last year, the DAPA signed a contract with European consortium MBDA to equip the KF-X with the 100-kilometer-range Meteor missile.



Meteor missile, operational range 100+ km, speed over mach 4 (photo : MBDA)
“It’s not sure if MBDA would offer to transfer some of the Meteor technology,” he said. “We’ll talk with the partner with all options on the table.”
Originally, the DAPA sought to fit the KF-X jet with U.S. missile systems, such as Raytheon-built AIM-120 and AIM-9 Sidewinder missiles. But the U.S. government has yet to approve the missiles’ KF-X integration.
“The DAPA requested the U.S. government to provide information about the integration of missile systems into aircraft but has yet to get it,” said an official at the DAPA’s aircraft business bureau, who spoke on condition of anonymity. “We understand that the U.S. government approval for provision of information on air-to-air missiles has been delayed.”
The official said, however, the agency is still open to the possibility of U.S. air-to-air missile integration into the KF-X jet.
“Now we plan to arm the KF-X with European missiles due to U.S. export license problems, he said. “If the U.S. government shows a positive sign of offering its air-to-air missiles for the KF-X, we’ll discuss it.”
U.S. disapproval of the transfer of technology for active electronically scanned radar has bruised South Korea’s KF-X ambitions. As part of an offset deal for 40 F-35As, Lockheed Martin — the main partner for the KF-X — agreed to consult with the U.S. government over the transfer of ASEA and three other aircraft technologies.



IRIS-T missile, operational range 25 km, speed mach 3 (photo : HaraF)
However, the DAPA received notice of refusal and inevitably changed its direction to locally develop the AESA radar. The technology transfer roadblock has delayed the KF-X timeline.
Led by Korea Aerospace Industries, KF-X development began in 2016 with the goal of producing six prototypes by 2021. Indonesia’s state-run defense firm PT Dirgantara Indonesia is the only partner for the $8 billion project, responsible for 20 percent of development costs. About 120 KF-X aircraft are to be produced by 2032 to replace the South Korean Air Force’s aging fleet of F-4s and F-5s.
South Korea’s KF-X Block 2 would have an internal weapons bay, and Block 3 is expected to feature stealth technology comparable to the F-35.
Besides the KF-X missile integration, the DAPA also seeks offset deals on other weapons acquisition programs. They include efforts to upgrade the direct infrared countermeasure system for the C-130H fleet; acquire a long-range ballistic missile detection radar; upgrade the CH/HH-47 cockpit and engine; and procure a close-in weapon system for the Ulsan-class Batch III frigate.
The DAPA estimates the value for these offset programs to reach some $690 million.
“If we export 80 percent of the acquisition value again, about $550 million of export value is to be generated,” the DAPA spokesman said.

http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2018/03/kf-x-turns-to-europe-for-air-to-air.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

What’s Behind Indonesia's New Explosives Plant?
The unveiling of the facility reinforces the country’s determination to strengthen its domestic defense industry.






_Last week, the Indonesian government officially inaugurated a new explosives plant. It was yet another manifestation of Jakarta’s determination to strengthen its domestic defense industry which remains a priority for the government of President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo._

As I have noted before in these pages, in recent years, Indonesia has signaled its determination to build up the country’s domestic defense industry for a whole range of reasons, from boosting its self-sufficiency to contributing to the country’s economic prosperity. That pursuit of this goal continues under Jokowi, who has signaled a multipronged approach since assuming office back in 2014, from the transfer of technology to improving the management of state-owned defense companies (See: “An Indonesian Defense Revolution Under Jokowi?”).

On March 7, in yet another manifestation of this, Indonesia’s state-owned company PT Dahana inaugurated a new production facility in Subang, West Java. The inauguration of the facility, built on over two hectares of land, was witnessed by several Indonesian officials, including Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu as well as defense personnel and members of local government.






_The new factory, which cost around $300 million to be constructed, is intended to produce propellants for a range of weapons._ It was first conceived in 2013 toward the end of the tenure of Jokowi’s predecessor, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, which saw the advancing of several important steps including a new regulation on the defense industry.

In his remarks at the ceremony, Ryacudu cast the new plant as an important step in the strengthening of the country’s defense industry. In a statement, Indonesia’s defense ministry said the new plant would help reduce the Indonesian military’s reliance on imported propellant technologies and raw materials. _Yearly targets have been planned for a range of areas including nitroglycerin, rocket propellants, and spherical powders._

_https://thediplomat.com/2018/03/whats-behind-indonesias-new-explosives-plant/_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Lundin carbotech

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 182

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Indonesian Police Gegana with Black Hornet Micro Drone??
> View attachment 457597
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> View attachment 457598
> 
> View attachment 457599



*Black Hornet, Nano-sized drone, Owned by Police Mobile Brigade(BRIMOB)*




View attachment 457597

*ANGKASAREVIEW.C*M -* In a special page created to discuss Indonesian Defense on the site _defence.pk_, a photo of two personnel Gegana Brimob Police is operating a Black Hornet reconnaissance mini helicopter. A Police Brimob personnel confirmed the _Angkasa Review_ today (Tuesday, 7/3/2018) that the sophisticated nano UAV ( _unmanned aerial vehicle_ ) has strengthened two forces from this corps, Gegana and Pelopor since early this year.

In the field practiced, Gegana troops obviously need a UAV ( _drone_ ) the size of an adult's hand to detect a suspected object as a bomb with by flying above it. The Pelopor troops, they also need this tiny scouts to support the task of ISR ( _intelligence, surveillance, reconnaissance_ ) before take an action in the battlefield. By using this uav reconnaissance vehicle, motion images (video) or _still images_ can be viewed directly by the operator from a safe distance.

Drone that looks like a toy is also suitable for other units such as Densus 88 Police. For example this drone can be used for seeking terrorist location who's hiding in a building or house. with mini size makes it able to fly sneak out of doors or windows that open or have been broken first.

*Battle proven
*
Black Hornet Nano is an unmanned aerial vehicle(UAV) with rotary wing developed by Prox Dynamics of Norway and manufactured since 2013. It has a super compact dimension with a size of 16 × 2.5 cm, a rotor diameter of 12 cm and a total weight of only 18 grams of drone this tiny capable of racing with flying speed 18 km / hour.

The drone features three camera eyes. The first camera presents the visual forwards, the second camera gives the visual upright downward and the last one monitors with a 45-degree downward angle. With these three visualization angles, the operator can monitor the situation of the field extensively thus increasing the situational awareness on the premises before taking action.

Every package contains two units Black Hornet. Preparation only takes 1 minute with the duration of flying 25 minutes, then back to the rechargeable batteries (less than 30 minutes). Furthermore, the 2nd _drone_ can operate immediately while the first _drone is recharged_ .
Operation can be in autonomous mode, ie with a route ( guide ) that has been designed previously using GPS navigation. In addition, this drone can also be directed or controlled directly by the operator (pilot) through monitoring on the screen as wide as 18 cm of LCD. Amazingly this drone , even inexperienced operators can fly it only with exercise to operate within a period of 20 minutes.

In October 2014, Prox Dynamics launched the Black Hornet version of the PD-100 with night vision ability. This version is also equipped with long-wave infrared and day video sensors that can transmit high-resolution video streams or still images via digital data links with a range of distances up to 1.6 km.

Black Hornet is very popular in the market, where more than 3,000 units have been shipped to customers. The PD-100 variant has been used by the military from 19 countries, mainly NATO members and allies such as the US, UK, Germany, Australia and their native Norway.

Although has small dimensions, but the price per unit Black Hornet PD-100 is not cheap, even fairly expensive, sold with a price range of 190,000 US dollars or equivalent to 2.5 billion Rupiah. But the price is quite feasible with the ability offered let alone been tested in real war alias has a battle proven stamp. (Rangga Baswara)
_*

------------------*_
someday military drone experts, will build mini/nano drone with laser gun or even carrying explosives like kamikaze drone. sniper is outdated & will gradually retired.
beware of nano drone attack

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

182 said:


> *Black Hornet, Nano-sized drone, Owned by Police Mobile Brigade(BRIMOB)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 457597
> 
> *ANGKASAREVIEW.C*M -* In a special page created to discuss Indonesian Defense on the site _defence.pk_, a photo of two personnel Gegana Brimob Police is operating a Black Hornet reconnaissance mini helicopter. A Police Brimob personnel confirmed the _Angkasa Review_ today (Tuesday, 7/3/2018) that the sophisticated nano UAV ( _unmanned aerial vehicle_ ) has strengthened two forces from this corps, Gegana and Pelopor since early this year.
> 
> In the field practiced, Gegana troops obviously need a UAV ( _drone_ ) the size of an adult's hand to detect a suspected object as a bomb with by flying above it. The Pelopor troops, they also need this tiny scouts to support the task of ISR ( _intelligence, surveillance, reconnaissance_ ) before take an action in the battlefield. By using this uav reconnaissance vehicle, motion images (video) or _still images_ can be viewed directly by the operator from a safe distance.
> 
> Drone that looks like a toy is also suitable for other units such as Densus 88 Police. For example this drone can be used for seeking terrorist location who's hiding in a building or house. with mini size makes it able to fly sneak out of doors or windows that open or have been broken first.
> 
> *Battle proven
> *
> Black Hornet Nano is an unmanned aerial vehicle(UAV) with rotary wing developed by Prox Dynamics of Norway and manufactured since 2013. It has a super compact dimension with a size of 16 × 2.5 cm, a rotor diameter of 12 cm and a total weight of only 18 grams of drone this tiny capable of racing with flying speed 18 km / hour.
> 
> The drone features three camera eyes. The first camera presents the visual forwards, the second camera gives the visual upright downward and the last one monitors with a 45-degree downward angle. With these three visualization angles, the operator can monitor the situation of the field extensively thus increasing the situational awareness on the premises before taking action.
> 
> Every package contains two units Black Hornet. Preparation only takes 1 minute with the duration of flying 25 minutes, then back to the rechargeable batteries (less than 30 minutes). Furthermore, the 2nd _drone_ can operate immediately while the first _drone is recharged_ .
> Operation can be in autonomous mode, ie with a route ( guide ) that has been designed previously using GPS navigation. In addition, this drone can also be directed or controlled directly by the operator (pilot) through monitoring on the screen as wide as 18 cm of LCD. Amazingly this drone , even inexperienced operators can fly it only with exercise to operate within a period of 20 minutes.
> 
> In October 2014, Prox Dynamics launched the Black Hornet version of the PD-100 with night vision ability. This version is also equipped with long-wave infrared and day video sensors that can transmit high-resolution video streams or still images via digital data links with a range of distances up to 1.6 km.
> 
> Black Hornet is very popular in the market, where more than 3,000 units have been shipped to customers. The PD-100 variant has been used by the military from 19 countries, mainly NATO members and allies such as the US, UK, Germany, Australia and their native Norway.
> 
> Although has small dimensions, but the price per unit Black Hornet PD-100 is not cheap, even fairly expensive, sold with a price range of 190,000 US dollars or equivalent to 2.5 billion Rupiah. But the price is quite feasible with the ability offered let alone been tested in real war alias has a battle proven stamp. (Rangga Baswara)
> _*
> 
> ------------------*_
> someday military drone experts, will build mini/nano drone with laser gun or even carrying explosives like kamikaze drone. sniper is outdated & will gradually retired.
> beware of nano drone attack



You never know if your home is under close surveillance at any moments and your privacy time is at risk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

*Kapal TNI AD Tenggelam di Perairan Pulau Seribu*

Selasa, 13/03/2018 03:37 WIB | 51 Views




JAKARTA - Kapal KMC AD-16-05 milik TNI Angkatan Darat (AD), tenggelam di perairan laut kepulauan Seribu, Senin (12/3/2018). Beruntung tidak ada korban jiwa dalam kecelakaan tersebut. Kapuspen TNI Mayjen Sabrar Fadillah membenarkan adanya kecelakaan itu. 

"Peristiwanya benar, saya mendapat laporan bahwa saat ini evakuasi sudah selesai dengan semua awak dan penumpang dalam keadaan selamat," ujar Sabrar kepada Okezone, Senin (12/3/2018).

Sementara itu, sumber yang dihimpun Okezone, peristiwa kecelakaan itu terjadi pada pukul 11.00 WIB. Di mana kapal tersebut akan menuju ke pulau Pramuka di kepulauan seribu. Namun kapal mengalami kerusakan dan mesin kapal tidak aktif (mati total).
Saat kapal mengalami kerusakan itu, ada bantuan kapal lain yang berhasil mengevakuasi penumpang yang berada di kapal tersebut dan 65 orang dapat di evakuasi dengan selamat.

Kapal motor cepat (KMC) TNI yang mengangkut personel Kodam Jaya tenggelam di Kepulauan Seribu. Kapal yang dinamai KMC Komando ini berharga Rp 12 miliar per unit. KMC Komando merupakan hasil karya tenaga ahli yang terdiri dari perwira Ditbekang TNI AD dengan melibatkan tenaga dan ahli dari Institut Teknologi Surabaya (ITS) dan tenaga pelaksana pembangunan PT Tesco Indomaritim.

The water is calm, weather seems good....but somehow it sinks after engine failure....


----------



## 182

madokafc said:


> You never know if your home is under close surveillance at any moments and your privacy time is at risk



yep, and this movie is perfect example, what drones can do, in military missions.
_*Eye in the Sky*(2015) _
from nano drones to ucav, with hellfire missiles.​







we already have uav, mini helicopter drone and soon ucav also hellfire missiles. but beetle & bird drones? jeez, is it for real???tell me this 2 things still under development..lols​


----------



## mandala

Off topic. Click the image for more pics. Is North Sea Boats (PT Lundin Industry Invest) to build the EARTHRACE-2 for LOMOcean? The designer is LOMOcean Design. Cmiiw the KRI Klewang was also a partnership between LOMOcean & North Sea Boats.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Bhayangkara

mandala said:


> Off topic. Click the image for more pics. Is North Sea Boats (PT Lundin Industry Invest) to build the EARTHRACE-2 for LOMOcean? The designer is LOMOcean Design. Cmiiw the KRI Klewang was also a partnership between LOMOcean & North Sea Boats.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


As I know the Earthrace design is has been the Trademark of LOMOcean's products, but I'm not sure if Lundin NSB got the license production.
As for Klewang, the design itself is indeed based on LOMO's Trimaran yatch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Bhayangkara said:


> As I know the Earthrace design is has been the Trademark of LOMOcean's products, but I'm not sure if Lundin NSB got the license production.
> As for Klewang, the design itself is indeed based on LOMO's Trimaran yatch.


Well maybe LOMOcean decided that building the EARTHRACE-2 in Indonesia through Lundin NSB is cheaper than in New Zealand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

X2K Carbotech Special Ops RHIB, 85 knot max speed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhayangkara

mandala said:


> Well maybe LOMOcean decided that building the EARTHRACE-2 in Indonesia through Lundin NSB is cheaper than in New Zealand.


Yah, that make sense. Adding the technological advanced products would be great for Lundin too.


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@ways_shiva

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Industry
*UK industry bids to secure deals in Indonesia*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
15 March 2018
Indonesia and the United Kingdom have held a joint conference in Jakarta to promote defence industrial collaboration, the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) said on 15 March.

The MoD said the conference followed a UK defence industry trade mission to Indonesia, in which representatives from several UK firms visited and held discussions with state-owned Indonesian defence companies.

These local companies included electronics specialist PT Len Industri, land systems firm PT Pindad, aerospace manufacturer PT Dirgantara, and naval shipbuilder PT PAL.

Hadiyan Sumintaatmadja, the secretary-general of the MoD, said in a press release that the MoD is looking to promote an expansion in co-operation between Indonesian and UK industry through joint production, joint development, and joint marketing activities.
Industry
*UK industry bids to secure deals in Indonesia*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
15 March 2018
Indonesia and the United Kingdom have held a joint conference in Jakarta to promote defence industrial collaboration, the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) said on 15 March.

The MoD said the conference followed a UK defence industry trade mission to Indonesia, in which representatives from several UK firms visited and held discussions with state-owned Indonesian defence companies.

These local companies included electronics specialist PT Len Industri, land systems firm PT Pindad, aerospace manufacturer PT Dirgantara, and naval shipbuilder PT PAL.

Hadiyan Sumintaatmadja, the secretary-general of the MoD, said in a press release that the MoD is looking to promote an expansion in co-operation between Indonesian and UK industry through joint production, joint development, and joint marketing activities.
http://www.janes.com/article/78636/uk-industry-bids-to-secure-deals-in-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Alasan Marsekal Hadi Pilih Drone Buatan China Ketimbang Israel

Di tengah anggaran yang terbatas, pengadaan alat utama sistem persenjataan (Alutsista) TNI tetap dituntut melaksanakan tugas dan kewajibannya secara mumpuni. Saat menjabat Inspektur Jenderal Kementerian Pertahanan, Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto punya siasat tersendiri, antara lain menghindari pembelian alutsista dari para calo. Dengan demikian, pembelian alutsista benar-benar berorientasi pada kebutuhan bukan kepentingan yang mungkin lebih berorientasi pada profit.






Salah satu contoh kemandirian memilih berdasarkan kebutuhan adalah pesawat nirawak alias drone. _Indonesia pernah menggunakan produk Israel, negara yang paling menguasai teknologi drone. Tapi sampai sekarang negara itu tak mau melepas kendali pengoperasian pesawat-pesawat tersebut._ Akhirnya, Hadi memilih drone buatan dalam negeri dan China.

"Alasannya, hanya China yang tak membatasi pemanfaatan drone produksi mereka, siapa pun boleh membeli teknologi maksimal yang mereka hasilkan," kata Hadi dalam buku Anak Sersan Jadi Panglima yang diluncurkan, Jumat (16/3/2018).

Pertimbangan lainnya adalah soal harga, dan kemampuan yang sudah terbukti dalam peperangan di kawasan Timur Tengah. Selain itu, *produk drone yang ditawarkan ke Indonesia, Rainbow CH-4*, mampu terbang selama 40 jam dengan area pengawasan yang bisa diperluas berkali lipat jika pesawat dihubungkan dengan satelit milik BRI.

"Rainbow CH-4 punya bentang sayap sepanjang 18 meter, besarnya hampir sama dengan Sukhoi. Drone ini yang paling banyak diminati dan kenyang dengan pengalaman tempur. Di Irak, misalnya, sukses menggunakan drone yang bentuknya menyerupai MQ-9 Reaper dan MQ-1 Predator itu untuk memerangi ISIS," papar Hadi dalam buku yang ditulis teman masa SMA, Eddy Suprapto.

Dengan tubuhnya yang bongsor, CH-4 sanggup membawa beban maksimal 250-345 kilogram, dan bahan bakar 165 kg. Ketinggian terbang maksimalnya 8.000 meter dan jarak jelajah maksilam sekitar 250 km, serta mampu menembak dari jarak 5.000 meter.

Dengan kualifikasi seperti itu, Hadi membayangkan tugas patrol perbatasan dan patrol laut untuk mencegah penyelundupan, terorisme, atau illegal fishing bisa dilakukan dengan lebih efektif, aman, dan murah ketimbang menggunakan pesawat berawak.

_https://news.detik.com/berita/d-392...83.1047048450.1521278678-331882113.1516203770_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Aviation 11th Assault Squadron AH-64E Apache Guardian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Maritime security discussed at ASEAN-Australia Summit*
Sabtu, 17 Maret 2018 02:58 WIB - 6 Views

Reporter: SYSTEM





Ilustrasi - ASEAN (ANTARA)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia`s Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and his Australian counterpart Marise Payne discussed maritime security issues during the ASEAN-Australia Special Summit 2018 in Sydney, Australia, on Friday.

"Maritime security for Indonesia is an implementation of the agenda set by President Joko Widodo, to build Indonesia as the world`s maritime axis," Ryamizard said in a statement on Friday.

As part of reaching the goal, he said the Indonesian Navy should be strengthened to protect trade routes that boosted the national economy. It includes routes within as well as outside the country`s jurisdiction, affecting national interest.

"Maritime security in Asia Pacific is crucial, as the world`s economy currently depends on maritime route for trade as well as communication lines," Ryamizard added.

Maritime security development has been closely linked to the existence of radical groups affiliated with ISIS, leading Indonesia to consider cooperating with Malaysia and the Philippines to deal with the terrorist groups along with piracy and crime at sea.

In addition to maritime security issues, the meeting included discussions on Indo-Pacific ties, counter-terrorism, cyber security, and human trafficking.

Reported by Agita Tarigan
(S022/INE)
(T.SYS/A/KR-BSR/A014)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

http://m.antaranews.com/en/news/115000/maritime-security-discussed-at-asean-australia-summit


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

*Cope West 2018
MANADO, INDONESIA
March 2018
Photo by Tech. Sgt. Richard Ebensberger 
Pacific Air Forces Public Affairs 



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Blast from the past - Indonesian Air Force Ilyushin Il-28, MiG-17PF and MiG-17F. Credit to original photographer.






http://weaponstechnology.blogspot.co.id/2010/03/?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

striver44 said:


>


What's this? It's looks like PAL AFV, that use BTR-50 as the basis, but it is different and PAL AFV prototype is unheard since its appearance in 2008....










I hope we can make amphibious tracked vehicle from Pindad Black Tiger, because the shape is similar to Huta Stalowa Wola Borsuk (all we need to do is to move the engine to front). 




Compare with Black Tiger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 460416


For 2nd prototype?


----------



## NEKONEKO

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 460416


do we get some tot from this? gonna need hundreds of them
(kayaknya pernah baca kalau dapet tot buat bikin sendiri didalam negri)



striver44 said:


>


@Var Dracon Rather than developing amphibious tracked vechile based from harimau hitam better improving ^that but with better design(copy the harimau hitam), better track system(use track system from harimau hitam), add big propeler like anoa amphibious ver.
Ok maybe just like the harimau hitam but with thinner armor, smaller gun, extra empty space for bouyancy, propeler, and must be lighter. Or just focus developing anoa amphibious ver for now, i always think that the wheel in the middle should be removed and put extra empty space. imho


----------



## striver44

Var Dracon said:


> What's this? It's looks like PAL AFV, that use BTR-50 as the basis, but it is different and PAL AFV prototype is unheard since its appearance in 2008


Just another of many discontinued indonesian product......sad


----------



## striver44

Low res image of a vab w 90mm cockerill gun


----------



## pr1v4t33r

umigami said:


> For 2nd prototype?


Not really sure, but looks like it.. since that was quite recent.


----------



## mandala

striver44 said:


> Low res image of a vab w 90mm cockerill gun


Looks like a photoshop. The gunner cupola is still there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Scania transporters batt 411

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

mandala said:


> Looks like a photoshop. The gunner cupola is still there.
> 
> View attachment 460585


Nice catch there


----------



## Nike

Looking at Poseidon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sahureka2

Indonesian Navy Rover-class tanker lists after failed replenishment operation
http://www.janes.com/article/78732/...er-lists-after-failed-replenishment-operation


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

sahureka2 said:


>



She should be retired, already 50 years old.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> She should be retired, already 50 years old.


maybe replaced by tarakan class, but it can only carry oil?


----------



## UMNOPutra

Is it true?
-----
*KELANJUTAN PROGRAM PEMBANGUNAN KF-X/ IF-X BELUM JELAS*




https://nasional.kompas.com/read/20...pembuatan-pesawat-tempur-kf-xif-x-belum-jelas


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New jungle warfare camo for Kopassus (Army special forces)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sahureka2

UMNOPutra said:


> Is it true?
> -----
> *KELANJUTAN PROGRAM PEMBANGUNAN KF-X/ IF-X BELUM JELAS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://nasional.kompas.com/read/20...pembuatan-pesawat-tempur-kf-xif-x-belum-jelas



Swedish defense contractor Saab has opened the possibility of transferring its advanced radar technology for the KF-X, Seoul’s indigenous fighter jet development program

https://www.defensenews.com/air/2018/03/22/saab-ready-to-offer-radar-tech-for-new-seoul-fighter-if-it-lands-maritime-patrol-aircraft-deal/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Cuman feeling Apa emangnya udah deal, bahasanya bukan lg jualan ini

*F-16 Indonesia*
F-16V BLOCK 72
CAPABILITIES
SUSTAINMENT






To date, 4,588 F-16s have been produced for 28 customers. The F-16 continues to evolve to stay ahead of emerging threats by incorporating combat lessons-learned and capabilities developed on Lockheed Martin’s F-22 and F-35. Enter the F-16V Block 72.

F-16V Block 72
The F-16V Block 72 is the latest version of the F-16 and delivers cutting-edge technology to the Indonesian Air Force (IDAF) in the most advanced F-16 configuration on the market today. The F-16 Block 70/72, the newest production versions of the F-16, combines advanced F-16V capability upgrades and structural upgrades:


New capabilities based on the advanced F-16V configuration
Structural life more than 50 percent beyond that of previous production F-16 aircraft
The F-16V Block 72 configuration includes an advanced Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radar, and an array of the avionics technology infusion including mission computers and display processors, a large-format 6x8 high-resolution display, an internal electronic warfare system, a high-volume, high-speed data network and incorporates a sophisticated data link, which enables the IDAF to operate in a net-centric data environment. 

Block 70/72 operational capabilities are further enhanced through an advanced datalink, targeting pod and weapons; precision GPS navigation and the Automatic Ground Collision Avoidance System (Auto GCAS). 

https://www.lockheedmartin.com/us/products/f16/f-16-indonesia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Another new support weapon for infantry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d_mk2

@madokafc Amin lah, kalau beneran makin buthurt tuh umno wkwkwkwkwkwkw


----------



## V3NOM12

Without long series of "sinetron"? Just pray for that to be come true.


----------



## caksakerah

madokafc said:


> Looking at Poseidon
> 
> View attachment 460778
> View attachment 460779
> View attachment 460780



Plan to buy some?


----------



## Nike

Bandwith killer

Many Jankel AL thalab

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## barjo

madokafc said:


> Cuman feeling Apa emangnya udah deal, bahasanya bukan lg jualan ini
> 
> *F-16 Indonesia*
> F-16V BLOCK 72
> CAPABILITIES
> SUSTAINMENT
> 
> 
> View attachment 461181
> 
> To date, 4,588 F-16s have been produced for 28 customers. The F-16 continues to evolve to stay ahead of emerging threats by incorporating combat lessons-learned and capabilities developed on Lockheed Martin’s F-22 and F-35. Enter the F-16V Block 72.
> 
> F-16V Block 72
> The F-16V Block 72 is the latest version of the F-16 and delivers cutting-edge technology to the Indonesian Air Force (IDAF) in the most advanced F-16 configuration on the market today. The F-16 Block 70/72, the newest production versions of the F-16, combines advanced F-16V capability upgrades and structural upgrades:
> 
> 
> New capabilities based on the advanced F-16V configuration
> Structural life more than 50 percent beyond that of previous production F-16 aircraft
> The F-16V Block 72 configuration includes an advanced Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radar, and an array of the avionics technology infusion including mission computers and display processors, a large-format 6x8 high-resolution display, an internal electronic warfare system, a high-volume, high-speed data network and incorporates a sophisticated data link, which enables the IDAF to operate in a net-centric data environment.
> 
> Block 70/72 operational capabilities are further enhanced through an advanced datalink, targeting pod and weapons; precision GPS navigation and the Automatic Ground Collision Avoidance System (Auto GCAS).
> 
> https://www.lockheedmartin.com/us/products/f16/f-16-indonesia.html


they gave us 24 teaser wkkk....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## V3NOM12

Hmmm F-16V Block 72 will be useless unless we can get the same missile as our neighbour have.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

V3NOM12 said:


> Hmmm F-16V Block 72 will be useless unless we can get the same missile as our neighbour have.


Sales of aim 9x and aim 120 amraam has been approved.......but we dont know if we are going to get smart bombs or standoff munitions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Sales of aim 9x and aim 120 amraam has been approved.......but we dont know if we are going to get smart bombs or standoff munitions



We got them, what else litening pod we had purchase what for?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Indonesians, including army personnel, caught by police for various offences*

KUCHING: *Three Indonesian men, including two believed to be Indonesian National Army (TNI) personnel, were detained by the police in the wee hours today at Ladang Raso in Lundu for allegedly possessing dangerous weapons, committing vehicle theft and immigration offences.*

State CID chief SAC Dev Kumar said the suspects were apprehended at 3am during an operation dubbed Task Force Ops Lejang led by ASP Abdullah Hassan.

“During an ambush at a road at Ladang Raso, Lundu, the team saw a motorcycle coming from Lundu/Indonesia border.

*“They managed to stop two Indonesian men who were wearing TNI pants. One of them carried a SS1 rifle with a magazine and 15 bullets.* The motorcycle used by the suspects was reported missing at Sekama here last year.

*‘”Further checking revealed that they are TNI personnel,” he said*.

While investigating the two suspects on the scene, another two men came in a four-wheel drive (Mitsubishi Pajero) from the direction of Lundu heading to Indonesia border, said Dev.

“The vehicle stopped when they saw the police team and they immediately alighted from the car and fled from the scene.

“One of them was arrested when hiding in the bushes but another managed to escape.

“The Mitsubishi Pajero was reported missing at Sg Maong on March 22 while a motorcycle found inside the vehicle was reported missing in Kota Samarahan this year,” he disclosed.

All the suspects are being placed in custody at Lundu police station.

The case is being investigated under Penal Code, Arms Act 1960 and Immigration Act.

More detaill .... http://www.theborneopost.com/2018/0...sonnel-caught-by-police-for-various-offences/


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d_mk2

UMNOPutra said:


> *Indonesians, including army personnel, caught by police for various offences*
> 
> KUCHING: *Three Indonesian men, including two believed to be Indonesian National Army (TNI) personnel, were detained by the police in the wee hours today at Ladang Raso in Lundu for allegedly possessing dangerous weapons, committing vehicle theft and immigration offences.*
> 
> State CID chief SAC Dev Kumar said the suspects were apprehended at 3am during an operation dubbed Task Force Ops Lejang led by ASP Abdullah Hassan.
> 
> “During an ambush at a road at Ladang Raso, Lundu, the team saw a motorcycle coming from Lundu/Indonesia border.
> 
> *“They managed to stop two Indonesian men who were wearing TNI pants. One of them carried a SS1 rifle with a magazine and 15 bullets.* The motorcycle used by the suspects was reported missing at Sekama here last year.
> 
> *‘”Further checking revealed that they are TNI personnel,” he said*.
> 
> While investigating the two suspects on the scene, another two men came in a four-wheel drive (Mitsubishi Pajero) from the direction of Lundu heading to Indonesia border, said Dev.
> 
> “The vehicle stopped when they saw the police team and they immediately alighted from the car and fled from the scene.
> 
> “One of them was arrested when hiding in the bushes but another managed to escape.
> 
> “The Mitsubishi Pajero was reported missing at Sg Maong on March 22 while a motorcycle found inside the vehicle was reported missing in Kota Samarahan this year,” he disclosed.
> 
> All the suspects are being placed in custody at Lundu police station.
> 
> The case is being investigated under Penal Code, Arms Act 1960 and Immigration Act.
> 
> More detaill .... http://www.theborneopost.com/2018/0...sonnel-caught-by-police-for-various-offences/


It is common for malaysian people sold their car into Indonesia and return to malaysia and reported it stolen or missing to get insurance
http://m.liputan6.com/regional/read...ga-malaysia-jual-mobil-mewah-ilegal-di-kalbar
I don't know about the alleged motives of indonesian soldier entering malaysia carrying weapons though, but on the kalimantan border it is common for both country millitary personel entering neighboring area for shopping daily goods or enjoying night life in neighboring country, perhaps at that night the soldiers are rushing to malaysia side of the border to taste some malaysian pussy :p , for that umno you have to ask your wife for it, is she courting TNI Personnel that night


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

madokafc said:


> We got them, what else litening pod we had purchase what for?


Recon


----------



## V3NOM12

striver44 said:


> Sales of aim 9x and aim 120 amraam has been approved.......but we dont know if we are going to get smart bombs or standoff munitions





madokafc said:


> We got them, what else litening pod we had purchase what for?



Oh thats a good news then.
Any info about KRI Arun accident bro?


----------



## striver44

V3NOM12 said:


> Oh thats a good news then.
> Any info about KRI Arun accident bro?


Everything is fine now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## V3NOM12

Oh Alhamdulillah, but she really need to be retired, semoga ada penggantinya yang sepadan


----------



## Nike

*AMRAAM for Indonesia and Other Countries Start to Produce by Raytheon*

24 Maret 2018





NASAMS air defense missile used AMRAAM missile (photo : Kongsberg)

Raytheon Missile Co., Tucson, Arizona, has been awarded a $523,148,647 fixed-price incentive modification (P00001) to previously awarded contract FA8675-18-C-0003 for Advanced Medium Range Air to Air Missile (AMRAAM) Production Lot 31. 

This modification provides for AMRAAM Production Lot 32 for the production of the AMRAAM missile and other AMRAAM system items. 

Work will be performed in Tucson, Arizona, and is expected to be complete by Jan. 31, 2021. This contract involves foreign military sales to Japan, Kuwait, Poland, Indonesia, Qatar, Germany, Australia, and the United Kingdom. 

Fiscal 2018 production funds in the amount of $308,016,581; fiscal 2018 research and development funds in the amount of $3,569,227; and foreign military sales funds in the amount $211,562,839 are being obligated at the time of award. 

Air Force Life Cycle Management Center, Air Dominance Contracting Office, Eglin Air Force Base, Florida, is the contracting activity.

(US DoD)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SIM.Inc

KRI Van speijk dengan 2 peluncur, 3 radar target, dan 2 senapan 25mm udara permukaan dan tak ada yg tahu sejak kapan,


----------



## Nike

SIM.Inc said:


> KRI Van speijk dengan 2 peluncur, 3 radar target, dan 2 senapan 25mm udara permukaan dan tak ada yg tahu sejak kapan,



Mana gambarnya?

BTW, cope west 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kopassus with SAMAR (Spektrum Adaptasi Mata Anti Refleksi) camo..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SIM.Inc



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Satrad with Thomson radar console system

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## radialv

those thing (the radar) already been there couple years ago..at least from picture of KRI 352 in 2016 http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2016/02/indonesia-to-retire-ahmad-yani-class.html 
http://www.indomiliter.com/van-spei...iga-dasawarsa-flagship-armada-eskorta-tni-al/


SIM.Inc said:


> View attachment 461746





SIM.Inc said:


> View attachment 461746
> [/QUOTE


----------



## asterisktaker

SIM.Inc said:


> View attachment 461746


Those two "radar" is a director for the now defunct missile.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia launches seventh PC-40 class vessel

Indonesian shipbuilder PT Caputra Mitra Sejati has launched the country’s seventh PC-40 class patrol vessel. The 248-tonne platform, which will be known in service as KRI _Albakora_ with pennant number 867 once it is commissioned, was launched on 26 March at the shipbuilder’s facilities at Banten in West Java.






The PC-40 class is a lighter armed variant of the Indonesian Navy’s (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut’s, or TNI-AL’s) KCR-40 class missile attack craft.

Each vessel has been built with weight considerations for a 30 mm calibre naval gun in the primary position, and two 12.7 mm machine guns in the aft section.

_http://www.janes.com/article/78828/indonesia-launches-seventh-pc-40-class-vessel_














__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Duta Besar Amerika Serikat Beberkan Pentingnya Kemitraan Amerika–Indonesia*




2018-03-02 00:00:00


*Duta Besar Amerika, Jason Donovan Jr, menyampaikan ucapan selamat kepada pimpinan dan staf Honeywell dan Universitas Indonesia atas kerja keras semua pihak dalam mempersiapkan laboratorium kampus terhubung (Honeywell–UI Smart Connected).

Ini contoh nyata lain dari kemitraan kuat antara Amerika Serikat dan Indonesia serta manfaat yang bisa diraih oleh kedua belah pihak dengan memperkuat kerja sama.

"Menristekdikti Bapak Mohamad Nasir, Rektor UI Bapak Muhammad Anis, Presiden Honeywell ASEAN dan Indonesia Bapak Briand Greer dan Bapak Roy Kosasih, senang sekali saya dapat bertemu dengan Anda semua dalam kesempatan ini," kata Jason Donovan Jr, dalam sambutannya pada acara peresmian Laboratorium Kendali Canggih Terhubung Pertama di Indonesia, di Ruang K301, Engineering Centre FTUI, Kampus Depok, Kamis (1/3/2018).

Perusahaan seperti Honeywell memiliki sejarah yang terbentang selama puluhan tahun dalam berinvestasi di Indonesia. Ini merupakan warisan para pemimpin di kedua belahan Pasifik yang bekerja keras untuk membangun dan mengembangkan kerja sama ilmiah serta perdagangan.

Laboratorium ini merupakan satu dari sederet mitra Universitas Indonesia dari AS, yang mencakup sejumlah universitas berbasis riset terkemuka di Amerika, yang membantu mempererat hubungan antar masyarakat kedua negara.

"Bahkan, perusahaan, universitas, serta pemerintahan kami sudah menjadi mitra yang baik bagi Indonesia sejak lama. Sebagai negara demokrasi yang beragam, AS dan Indonesia memiliki banyak kesamaan kepentingan dan nilai, dan ini tercermin dalam Kemitraan Strategis serta beragam kerja sama saling menguntungukan yang mendukung Kemitraan tersebut," katanya.

Donovan menyampaikan, dalam kata sambutannya di KTT AS–ASEAN, Presiden Donald Trump memaparkan kepentingan AS di ASEAN. Beliau secara jelas mengatakan bahwa Amerika Serikat berkomitmen untuk bekerja sama dengan Mitra–mitra Strategis seperti Indonesia.

"Guna memajukan kerangka ekonomi dan perdagangan yang membuka pasar, mempromosikan standar tinggi, dan mencapai perdagangan yang bebas, adil, serta saling menguntungkan," paparnya.

Begitu pula saat Wapres Mike Pence berkunjung ke Indonesia pada April silam. Wapre Mike Pance melihat peluang kemitraan AS–Indonesia yang lebih erat dalam bidang ekonomi, saat beliau mendampingi Wapres Jusuf Kalla bersama–sama menyaksikan penandatanganan perjanjian perdagangan dan investasi dengan nilai lebih dari 10 miliar dolar AS.

Perjanjian ini mencakup kesepakatan dengan Honeywell untuk pengadaan 34 mesin untuk pesawat NC212i generasi baru produksi PT. Dirgantara Indonesia, yang sekaligus akan membantu Indonesia mewujudkan keinginannya untuk memproduksi pesawat terbang sendiri.

"Perjanjian seperti ini memperlihatkan manfaat nyata dari terbukanya Indonesia terhadap investasi AS," pungkasnya.

Kemudian sambung, Donovan saat dirinya melihat ke sekeliling dan melihat banyak mahasiswa–mahasiswi jurusan teknik di Indonesia yang akan mendapatkan manfaat dari contoh kerjasama yang saling menguntungkan antara AS dan Indonesia. Dia diingatkan tidak hanya seberapa jauh kedua negara telah capai selama ini.

STEM–atau bidang sains, teknologi, teknik dan matematika, adalah bidang–bidang yang diminati oleh para pelajar Indonesia yang menempuh pendidikan di Amerika Serikat, terutama program pascasarjana. Sekarang ini sekitar 9.000 pelajar Indonesia menempuh studi di Amerika Serikat, dan pihaknya ingin meningkatkan angka ini.

Kenyataannya, universitas–universitas AS memimpin penelitian–penelitian di dunia, sepertiga dari penelitian dan pengembangan dibiayai secara global. Kita tahu betul bahwa investasi untuk penelitian di universitas–universitas mendorong kreativitas dan inovasi yang kita saksikan bersama saat ini.

Lebih jauh, melalui Education USA, konsultasi pendidikan di AS secara gratis bagi para pelajar di seluruh Indonesia. Pihaknya membantu pelajar Indonesia yang sedang mencari universitas di AS ataupun kampus yang cocok dengan pilihan bidang yang diinginkan sehingga bisa membangun keahlian yang diperlukan dan jaringan international untuk memasuki dunia kerja global saat ini.

"Saya harap anda bisa menemui konsultan EducationUSA, Iqbal, yang hadir bersama saya hari ini, atau mengunjungi @america di Mal Pacific Place setiap hari untuk mendapatkan informasi lebih lanjut," tutupnya*




_Source : http://www.rri.co.id/post/berita/496805/nasional/d_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

SIM.Inc said:


> View attachment 461746


----------



## Nike

Image Credit: Japan MOFA
*What’s in the New Japan-Indonesia Maritime Security Dialogue?*
The convening of a new high-level maritime security focus group is reflective of ongoing developments in defense ties.





By Prashanth Parameswaran
March 23, 2018


On March 20, Japan and Indonesia held the second iteration of a new high-level maritime security focus group discussion that both sides had started last year. The interaction marks just one of several developments that have occurred within the maritime security domain in the broader bilateral defense relationship that continue to advance amid broader strategic dynamics as well as the commemoration of the 60th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic ties in 2018.

As I have noted repeatedly in these pages, Japan and Indonesia have been looking to advance their defense ties over the past few years, with maritime security being a key component of that (See: “What’s Behind the New Indonesia-Japan Maritime Forum?”). That is no surprise: apart from the logic of bilateral collaboration itself on this front, there are wider strategic dynamics at play, including Japan’s ongoing efforts to boost defense ties with Southeast Asia, and rising concern about China’s maritime assertiveness in the East China Sea and South China Sea (See: “Why Did Indonesia Just Rename its Part of the South China Sea?”). The ongoing collaboration has continued on into 2018, which marks the 60th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic ties between the two sides.

The new maritime security Focus Group Discussion (FGD) between the two sides, which is just one of a series of mechanisms both sides have set up in this domain. The idea behind the initiative, which was publicly floated by Japan formally earlier last year, was to hold a series of regular discussions where both sides could exchange views on maritime security issues, from opportunities and challenges in the bilateral relationship to regional and global issues including the South China Sea.

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
Following the proposal floated by Japan last February, the first iteration of the Maritime Security FGD was held at the Japanese Embassy in Jakarta last March. And this week, both sides held the second iteration of the dialogue, this time at the Indonesian defense ministry.

The second iteration of the Japan-Indonesia Maritime Security FGD was attended by Indonesian and Japanese officials including Kentaro Sonoura, a key adviser to Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe. Sonoura was on a trip to Indonesia that also saw him meet with other key Indonesian officials including Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu as part of broader, ongoing attempts to improve the bilateral defense relationship.

Unsurprisingly, both sides did not publicly disclose much about what was discussed at the meeting beyond noting that it was a useful opportunity to exchange views and experiences on issues of common interest and a testament to the importance of the partnership between the two countries. And, of course, progress on some areas of defense ties have not lived up to the sunny rhetoric advanced by both sides publicly. Nonetheless, as we witness more maritime security collaboration in the Asia-Pacific, it is worth paying attention to the development of interactions such as these within key broader bilateral defense relationships that are often missed in the headlines.

https://thediplomat.com/2018/03/whats-in-the-new-japan-indonesia-maritime-security-dialogue/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SIM.Inc

madokafc said:


> View attachment 461870
> View attachment 461871
> View attachment 461872


RCWS ini sepertinya di pesan dalam jumlah besar untuk satuan kapal pertahanan pangkalan. Ada info lbh lanjut gak?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigmack

SIM.Inc said:


> RCWS ini sepertinya di pesan dalam jumlah besar untuk satuan kapal pertahanan pangkalan. Ada info lbh lanjut gak?


hopefully could be standard for small cal use 30 mm and medium use 76, and next large cal use 5"


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

SIM.Inc said:


> RCWS ini sepertinya di pesan dalam jumlah besar untuk satuan kapal pertahanan pangkalan. Ada info lbh lanjut gak?



Minimum 42 unit PC 40, thus the otmel 30 mm rcws marlin is also 42 unit.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia launches seventh PC-40 class vessel*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
26 March 2018
Indonesian shipbuilder PT Caputra Mitra Sejati has launched the country’s seventh PC-40 class patrol vessel.

The 248-tonne platform, which will be known in service as KRI _Albakora_ with pennant number 867 once it is commissioned, was launched on 26 March at the shipbuilder’s facilities at Banten in West Java.

The PC-40 class is a lighter armed variant of the Indonesian Navy’s (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut’s, or TNI-AL’s) KCR-40 class missile attack craft.

Each vessel has been built with weight considerations for a 30 mm calibre naval gun in the primary position, and two 12.7 mm machine guns in the aft section.

http://www.janes.com/article/78828/indonesia-launches-seventh-pc-40-class-vessel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Pesawat jadul F16 block 15 pada digeser ke skadron 16,kirain dulu full c/d eh ternyataa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Mattis Welcomes Indonesia’s Foreign Minister to Pentagon*
DoD News, Defense Media Activity

0

PRINT | E-MAIL | CONTACT AUTHOR

WASHINGTON, March 26, 2018 —
Defense Secretary James N. Mattis welcomed Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi to the Pentagon today for a meeting to discuss areas of mutual interest to their nations.




Defense Secretary James N. Mattis, right, and Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi enter the Pentagon for a bilateral meeting, March 26, 2018. DoD photo by Navy Petty Officer 1st Class Kathryn E. Holm


“I believe our two nations have an opportunity -- perhaps even a once-in-a-generation opportunity -- for cooperation on shared economic, diplomatic and security concerns,” Mattis said at a ceremony welcoming Indonesia’s top diplomat. “I think it's important for our nations to work together and to share responsibility for regional security in a critical crossroads of global trade.”

Indonesia is a geographic and diplomatic fulcrum for the Indo-Pacific region, Mattis said, noting its ability to build consensus within the Association of Southeast Asian Nations, which he called an important factor in the effort to expand counterterrorism, bolster maritime cooperation and promote collective security.

“We also appreciate Indonesia's support for reconciliation efforts in Afghanistan,” Mattis said. “We welcome your initiative to host a trilateral meeting of Afghan, Pakistani and Indonesian religious leaders. In light of your nation's multiethnic society, your voice in denouncing theological violence and your endorsement of the peace process shows the path to a lasting peace in Afghanistan, a country which has suffered far too long from war.”

*Training and Interoperability*

The secretary thanked the foreign minister for Indonesia’s leadership in training and interoperability with its neighbors. “We believe it is a stabilizing factor, what you are doing,” he said. “Your trilateral cooperation agreement with Malaysia and the Philippines serves as a good model from the North Natuna Sea, to the Sulu Sea and beyond.”

Calling Indonesia “a like-minded partner with shared democratic values and interests,” Mattis said the United States greatly values the military relationship between the two nations, noting that Indonesians are supported in their interest and respect for international law, for territorial integrity in the South China Sea, and for their sovereignty.

https://www.defense.gov/News/Articl...sias-foreign-minister-to-pentagon/#pop2588896

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana




----------



## Nike

Indonesia army to replace 76 mm mountain howitzer with lg 1 nexter 
*Yonarmed 11/76 Kostrad - Magelang, akan Beralih ke Howitzer 105/LG1*

28 Maret 2018





Howitzer LG1/105mm Korps Marinir (photo : vidio)

*Kunjungan Danpussenarmed di Yonarmed 11 Kostrad*

(Penkostrad. Selasa 27 Maret 2018). Danpussenarmed Kodiklatad Brigjen TNI Dwi Jati Utomo, S.IP., M.Tr. (Han) mengunjungi Mako Yonarmed 11/76/GG/1/2 Kostrad di Magelang dalam rangka Asistensi dan Inspeksi Danpussenarmed Kodiklatad beserta rombongan, Senin (26/03).

Pada kunjungan kerja tersebut Danpussenarmed beserta istri didampingi oleh Dirbindok Pussenarmed Kolonel Arm Joko Tri beserta istri, Dirbindik Pussenarmed Kolonel Arm Ari Estefanus, Sos., M.Sc. beserta istri, Dirbinlitbang Pussenarmed Kolonel Arm Saripuddin, S.sos., M.Si. beserta istri dan Danmenarmed 1/PY/2 Kostrad Letkol Arm Rama Hendarto Budhiyanto beserta istri.

Di Mako Yonarmed 11/76/GG/1/2 Kostrad, rombongan Danpussenarmed disambut oleh Komandan Batalyon Armed 11/76/GG/1/2 Kostrad Mayor Arm Siswo Budiarto, S.I.P., M.M. beserta seluruh jajaran Perwira dan dilanjutkan foto bersama di depan Relief Mako Yonarmed 11/76/GG/1/2 Kostrad.

Dalam kunjungan tersebut, Danpussenarmed berkesempatan memberikan pengarahan kepada seluruh prajurit Yonarmed 11/76/GG/1/2 Kostrad. Dalam arahannya Danpussenarmed menyampaikan, bahwa insan prajurit Armed harus senantiasa memiliki mental dan kepribadian yang baik, memahami dan menguasai pengetahuan kecabangan Armed dengan baik.

Selain itu Brigadir Jenderal TNI Dwi Jati Utomo, S.IP., M.Tr. (Han) menyampaikan, dengan berkembangnya zaman yang modern akan direncanakan pergantian Alutsista yang lama yaitu Meriam 76 MM/Gunung dengan yang baru Meriam 105/LG1 buatan Meksiko dengan jarak capai sekitar 10 Km, yang nantinya untuk memback up satuan Batalyon Para Raider.

Danpussenarmed mengungkapkan, mengingat persenjataan Armed semakin canggih dan modern, maka perlu diadakan revisi pembinaan fungsi Armed ke depannya dengan cara meningkatkan ilmu pengetahuan, meningkatkan kualitas SDM dan tetap memiliki ketangguhan diri.

Usai memberikan pengarahan, Danpussenarmed beserta rombongan berkesempatan meninjau pangkalan dan Alutsista yaitu Meriam 76/Gunung buatan Yugoslavia serta peninjauan lahan “Ketahanan Pangan” tanaman Edamame (Kedelai Jepang) satuan Yonarmed 11/76/GG/1/2 Kostrad di Dsn. Sanggrahan Ds. Kebonagung Kec. Bandongan Kab. Magelang.

(Kostrad)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nametag

LG1 made in mexico??


----------



## Nike

F 5 Tiger TNI AU





F 16 TNI AU 




Ops Tinombala

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

nametag said:


> LG1 made in mexico??


France bro


----------



## mandala

Final batch delivery of 5 units AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopters. Click the image for more images.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rondo.royal2

Ambon




KN.TANJUNG DATU




Latihan abk KN.TANJUNG DATU








Credit wartamaya

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## V3NOM12

nametag said:


> LG1 made in mexico??





Mr. Woof Woof said:


> France bro


It seems Mr nametag was questioning what was writen in the articles, its writen 
" Alutsista yang lama yaitu Meriam 76 MM/Gunung dengan yang baru Meriam 105/LG1 buatan Meksiko dengan jarak capai sekitar 10 Km, yang nantinya untuk memback up satuan Batalyon Para Raider."

Lol


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

V3NOM12 said:


> It seems Mr nametag was questioning what was writen in the articles, its writen
> " Alutsista yang lama yaitu Meriam 76 MM/Gunung dengan yang baru Meriam 105/LG1 buatan Meksiko dengan jarak capai sekitar 10 Km, yang nantinya untuk memback up satuan Batalyon Para Raider."
> 
> Lol


It seems that the article in the link Kostrad had typed error, but now in the link Kostrad already corrected with the word "Perancis".


----------



## katarabhumi

*U.S., Indonesian Air Forces Conclude Exercise Cope West 2018*
_By Air Force Tech. Sgt. Richard Ebensberger Pacific Air Forces _


*MANADO AIR BASE, Indonesia, March 29, 2018* —

Exercise Cope West 2018, a Pacific Air Forces-sponsored, bilateral tactical fighter aircraft exercise involving the U.S. and Indonesian air forces, concluded with a closing ceremony at the Sam Ratulangi International Airport, Indonesia, March 23.

The exercise is designed to advance interoperability and build upon established partnerships between the air forces, officials said.

"Cope West highlights the importance of airpower and international interoperability, as we work toward expanding our capabilities together," said Air Force Maj. Gen. Walter J. Sams, mobilization assistant to the commander of the 7th Air Force. "The professional bond and friendships that developed during this exercise are very important to enhancing security cooperation and advancing the strategic partnership between Indonesia and the United States.”


*Sharing Techniques*

During the exercise, the air forces flew a combined 136 sorties and shared techniques in aircraft generation and recovery, close air support training and air-to-air fighter training, combat search and rescue and aircraft maintenance.

"The airmen here have exchanged ideas and tactics, developed means for a better common operating picture to ensure improved communications, and have taken steps toward an even better cope west in the future," Sams said.

The exercise was developed to advance interoperability and build upon established partnerships between U.S. military forces and Indonesian air forces. Approximately 110 U.S. personnel participated in the exercise, along with approximately 150 service members from the Indonesian air force.

The exercise involved U.S. Air Force F-16C/D Fighting Falcons from the 13th Expeditionary Fighter Squadron, 35th Fighter Wing, based out of Misawa Air Base, Japan, and F-16 fighters from the Indonesian air force as well as U.S. airmen from the 353rd Special Operations Group assigned to Kadena Air Base, Japan.


*Security Partnership*

"It is important to remember that no single nation can ensure security and stability on its own. A combined effort is required, and this exercise serves as an example to other nations in the region about the benefits of working together," Sams said. "All of the mission briefings, cross-talk and lessons learned gained from this exercise are instrumental to our respective countries and services."

The exercise wasn’t only about building military partnerships; it was also a chance for airmen to interact with the community. To show apparition, the air forces joined together to host a public open house, March 17.

“Without the support of the community, we wouldn’t be able to have exercises like Cope West,” said Air Force Lt. Col. Christopher Moeller, commander of the 13th Expeditionary Fighter Squadron. “This open house was one way we could show our appreciation for their continued hospitality.”

On display was a U.S. Air Force F-16C Fighting Falcon aircraft assigned to the 13th Expeditionary Fighter Squadron. The Indonesian air force also displayed their F-16C, an H-225M Cougar helicopter and a CN-295 military transport aircraft.

“This was a great opportunity for our airmen to interact with the community and to show them our aircraft,” Moeller said. “Open houses like this also help build upon our growing military partnership and fosters a positive relationship between the U.S. and Indonesian community.”

Cope West is a recurring exercise that has occurred since 1989. This year marked the sixth time Cope West has been hosted in Indonesia.

https://www.defense.gov/News/Articl...-air-forces-conclude-exercise-cope-west-2018/
https://www.defense.gov/News/Articl...-air-forces-conclude-exercise-cope-west-2018/
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Pesawat Tempur Generasi 4,5 Gantikan Skadron 12*

30 Maret 2018





Kandidat pesawat tempur pengganti Hawk 100/200 adalah IF-X/KF-X (medium), F/A-50 (ringan) (photo : Jane's)

Pekanbaru (ANTARA News) - Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (Kasau) Marsekal Yuyu Sutisna menyatakan, pesawat tempur Hawk "Black Panther" 100/200 yang memperkuat Skuadron Udara 12 Pangkalan Udara (Lanud) Roesmin Nurjadin akan diganti dengan generasi 4,5.

"Ke depan Hawk 100/200 akan diganti dengan yang baru. Generasi 4,5, itu akan dimasukkan ke Renstra (rencana strategis) IV, tahun 2020," kata Marsekal Yuyu kepada Antara dalam kunjungan kerjanya ke Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin Pekanbaru, Riau, Kamis (29/3/2018).


Pesawat generasi 4,5 memiliki kelebihan pada mesin yang dapat beroperasi dalam jangka panjang serta kemampuan pesawat dalam mengangkat beban seperti senjata dan bahan bakar dalam jarak jauh. Karena itu, dianggap cocok untuk Indonesia yang memiliki wilayah luas.
Marsekal Yuyu menuturkan, dipilihnya pesawat tempur generasi 4,5 dianggap tepat untuk menggantikan Hawk 100/200 yang telah beroperasi sejak 1994-1995 silam.
"Pesawat Hawk sudah beroperasi dari tahun 1994-1995. Sehingga sampai 2020 usianya sudah 25 tahunan. Sehingga harus dilakukan peremajaan dan diganti pesawat tempur 4,5," ujarnya.
Meski nantinya bakal diganti dengan pesawat generasi 4,5, Yuyu mengatakan, nama Skuadron 12 tidak akan diganti.
Lebih jauh, selain peremajaan pesawat Hawk 100/200, Lanud Roesmin Nurjadi yang juga diperkuat dengan Skuadron Udara 16 dengan berisikan F-16 Block A/B akan tetap dipertahankan.
Hanya saja, dia menuturkan, F-16 yang ada saat ini secara bertahap akan diganti dengan F-16 "fighting falcon" Block 52ID yang saat ini berada di Lanud Iswahyudi, Madiun.
"Untuk F-16 masih tetap. Kita sudah miliki tipe lama A/B. Kemarin kita kedatangan 24 F-16 tipe C/D dan akan diganti secara bertahap," ujarnya.
Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin merupakan satu-satunya pangkalan militer tipe A di Sumatra yang dilengkapi dua skuadron pesawat tempur TNI AU, yaitu Skuadron Udara 12 yang bermaterikan Hawk 100/200 buatan British Aerospace, dan Skuadron Udara 16 yang bermaterikan F-16 Fighting Falcon Block 52ID.
Selain Skuadron Udara 16, masih ada "saudara tua" mereka yang juga bermaterikan F-16A/B, yaitu Skuadron Udara 3 yang berpangkalan di Pangkalan Udara Utama TNI AU Iswahyudi.
Ke-12 unit F-16A/B di Skuadron Udara 3 itu dibeli baru sama sekali sehingga Indonesia termasuk negara pertama ASEAN operator pesawat tempur itu, setelah Singapura dan Thailand.
(Antara)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Indonesia Air Force officially wanted to add more fighter to address their chronic lacks of fighter. Beside 48 F 16 Viper on plan to forming additional 3 squadrons for eastern region, they had another plan at their table, to replace Hawk at Roesmin Nurjadin AFB with high performance interceptor like Euro fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigmack

madokafc said:


> Indonesia Air Force officially wanted to add more fighter to address their chronic lacks of fighter. Beside 48 F 16 Viper on plan to forming additional 3 squadrons for eastern region, they had another plan at their table, to replace Hawk at Roesmin Nurjadin AFB with high performance interceptor like Euro fighter



Are you sure Mado we also interested to kind of Thypoon fighter?


----------



## SIM.Inc

bigmack said:


> Are you sure Mado we also interested to kind of Thypoon fighter?



Pekanbaru (ANTARA News) - Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (Kasau) Marsekal Yuyu Sutisna menyatakan, pesawat tempur Hawk "Black Panther" 100/200 yang memperkuat Skuadron Udara 12 Pangkalan Udara (Lanud) Roesmin Nurjadin akan diganti dengan generasi 4,5.

"Ke depan Hawk 100/200 akan diganti dengan yang baru. Generasi 4,5, itu akan dimasukkan ke Renstra (rencana strategis) IV, tahun 2020," kata Marsekal Yuyu kepada Antara dalam kunjungan kerjanya ke Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin Pekanbaru, Riau, Kamis (29/3/2018).


Pesawat generasi 4,5 memiliki kelebihan pada mesin yang dapat beroperasi dalam jangka panjang serta kemampuan pesawat dalam mengangkat beban seperti senjata dan bahan bakar dalam jarak jauh. Karena itu, dianggap cocok untuk Indonesia yang memiliki wilayah luas.
Marsekal Yuyu menuturkan, dipilihnya pesawat tempur generasi 4,5 dianggap tepat untuk menggantikan Hawk 100/200 yang telah beroperasi sejak 1994-1995 silam.
"Pesawat Hawk sudah beroperasi dari tahun 1994-1995. Sehingga sampai 2020 usianya sudah 25 tahunan. Sehingga harus dilakukan peremajaan dan diganti pesawat tempur 4,5," ujarnya.
Meski nantinya bakal diganti dengan pesawat generasi 4,5, Yuyu mengatakan, nama Skuadron 12 tidak akan diganti.
Lebih jauh, selain peremajaan pesawat Hawk 100/200, Lanud Roesmin Nurjadi yang juga diperkuat dengan Skuadron Udara 16 dengan berisikan F-16 Block A/B akan tetap dipertahankan.
Hanya saja, dia menuturkan, F-16 yang ada saat ini secara bertahap akan diganti dengan F-16 "fighting falcon" Block 52ID yang saat ini berada di Lanud Iswahyudi, Madiun.
"Untuk F-16 masih tetap. Kita sudah miliki tipe lama A/B. Kemarin kita kedatangan 24 F-16 tipe C/D dan akan diganti secara bertahap," ujarnya.
Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin merupakan satu-satunya pangkalan militer tipe A di Sumatra yang dilengkapi dua skuadron pesawat tempur TNI AU, yaitu Skuadron Udara 12 yang bermaterikan Hawk 100/200 buatan British Aerospace, dan Skuadron Udara 16 yang bermaterikan F-16 Fighting Falcon Block 52ID.
Selain Skuadron Udara 16, masih ada "saudara tua" mereka yang juga bermaterikan F-16A/B, yaitu Skuadron Udara 3 yang berpangkalan di Pangkalan Udara Utama TNI AU Iswahyudi.
Ke-12 unit F-16A/B di Skuadron Udara 3 itu dibeli baru sama sekali sehingga Indonesia termasuk negara pertama ASEAN operator pesawat tempur itu, setelah Singapura dan Thailand.
(Antara)
Udh lama di rencanain. Cm budget blm mendukung dr tahun ke tahun



*30 Maret 2018*



TNI AD berencana membeli heli CH-47 Chinook (photo : Keith Newsome)

Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto mengaku akan melakukan pengadaan helikopter angkut kapasitas besar yang bertujuan mendukung pasokan logistik bagi pasukan pengamanan perbatasan.

Hal itu dikatakannya saat berbicara tentang penguatan pengamanan perbatasan yang akan dimasukkan dalam Rencana Strategis (Renstra) TNI periode 2019-2024.

"Ke depan kita akan rencanakan untuk pengadaan pesawat Heli yang berkapasitas besar pada Renstra II TNI," ujarnya, dalam keterangan tertulis yang didapatkan CNNIndonesia.com, Kamis (29/3).

Menurut Hadi, heli angkut yang saat ini dimiliki TNI masih berkapasitas kecil sehingga pengiriman logistik bagi pasukan satuan pengamanannya perbatasan (Pamtas) kurang maksimal.

Terkait penguatan pengamanan perbatasan, Panglima juga berencana memasukan isu itu ke dalam Renstra 2019-2024.

"Tentu semuanya akan dirangkum dan dimasukkan dalam Renstra," kata Hadi.





TNI AU belum mengoperasikan heli AW-101 yang sudah dimilikinya (photo : RMOL)

Hadi menuturkan sejumlah isu lain yang perlu diperhatikan dalam pengamanan perbatasan, yakni soal patok batas negara dan jalur-jalur tikus yang kerap dimanfaatkan sebagai jalur penyelundupan.

Lebih lanjut, Hadi mengaku perlu ada kerjasama dengan kepolisian dalam rangka pengamanan perbatasan dan untuk itu akan ada pertukaran informasi antara TNI dan Polri, khususnya dalam rangka mencegah terjadinya penyelundupan.

Di sisi lain, Kapolri Jenderal Tito Karnavian menilai kerjasama antara TNI dan Polri dalam pengamanan perbatasan diperlukan karena jumlah personil Polri di perbatasan jumlahnya terbatas.

"Dalam keadaan tangkap tangan, si pelanggar hukum misalnya teroris melalui lintas batas membawa senjata, siapapun boleh menangkapnya apalagi prajurit TNI yang sedang bertugas menjaga perbatasan," tutur Tito.

Sebelumnya, TNI AU saat dipimpin Marsekal Agus Supriatna pernah melakukan pengadaan helikopter angkut berkapasitas besar Augusta Westland (AW) 101.

Pengadaan itu menuai masalah karena diduga ada penggelembungan harga atau mark-up nilai proyek. KPK dan Propam TNI AU kemudian menetapkan sejumlah pihak sebagai tersangka.

(CNN)

Mirisnya, bahkan jika sampai tahun 2024 pemenuhan MEF indonesia hanya mencapai 60 %. Ini karena lebih fokus kepada pembelian persenjataan kecil dari pada persenjataan berat seperti kapal,pesawat dan tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Hawk replacement ?
> 
> Still a long time to go, may be on 2026.
> 
> Hawks are light fighters thus will be replaced with light fighters also. Due to commonality reason, since we already have T50i golden eagle so I prefer FA-50.


 Bro.......
Not su35 or rafale nor fa50, but kfx/ifx to replace the hawk. I dont know what to feel about this.




madokafc said:


> *Pesawat Tempur Generasi 4,5 Gantikan Skadron 12*
> 
> 30 Maret 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kandidat pesawat tempur pengganti Hawk 100/200 adalah IF-X/KF-X (medium), F/A-50 (ringan) (photo : Jane's)
> 
> Pekanbaru (ANTARA News) - Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (Kasau) Marsekal Yuyu Sutisna menyatakan, pesawat tempur Hawk "Black Panther" 100/200 yang memperkuat Skuadron Udara 12 Pangkalan Udara (Lanud) Roesmin Nurjadin akan diganti dengan generasi 4,5.
> 
> "Ke depan Hawk 100/200 akan diganti dengan yang baru. Generasi 4,5, itu akan dimasukkan ke Renstra (rencana strategis) IV, tahun 2020," kata Marsekal Yuyu kepada Antara dalam kunjungan kerjanya ke Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin Pekanbaru, Riau, Kamis (29/3/2018).
> 
> 
> Pesawat generasi 4,5 memiliki kelebihan pada mesin yang dapat beroperasi dalam jangka panjang serta kemampuan pesawat dalam mengangkat beban seperti senjata dan bahan bakar dalam jarak jauh. Karena itu, dianggap cocok untuk Indonesia yang memiliki wilayah luas.
> Marsekal Yuyu menuturkan, dipilihnya pesawat tempur generasi 4,5 dianggap tepat untuk menggantikan Hawk 100/200 yang telah beroperasi sejak 1994-1995 silam.
> "Pesawat Hawk sudah beroperasi dari tahun 1994-1995. Sehingga sampai 2020 usianya sudah 25 tahunan. Sehingga harus dilakukan peremajaan dan diganti pesawat tempur 4,5," ujarnya.
> Meski nantinya bakal diganti dengan pesawat generasi 4,5, Yuyu mengatakan, nama Skuadron 12 tidak akan diganti.
> Lebih jauh, selain peremajaan pesawat Hawk 100/200, Lanud Roesmin Nurjadi yang juga diperkuat dengan Skuadron Udara 16 dengan berisikan F-16 Block A/B akan tetap dipertahankan.
> Hanya saja, dia menuturkan, F-16 yang ada saat ini secara bertahap akan diganti dengan F-16 "fighting falcon" Block 52ID yang saat ini berada di Lanud Iswahyudi, Madiun.
> "Untuk F-16 masih tetap. Kita sudah miliki tipe lama A/B. Kemarin kita kedatangan 24 F-16 tipe C/D dan akan diganti secara bertahap," ujarnya.
> Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin merupakan satu-satunya pangkalan militer tipe A di Sumatra yang dilengkapi dua skuadron pesawat tempur TNI AU, yaitu Skuadron Udara 12 yang bermaterikan Hawk 100/200 buatan British Aerospace, dan Skuadron Udara 16 yang bermaterikan F-16 Fighting Falcon Block 52ID.
> Selain Skuadron Udara 16, masih ada "saudara tua" mereka yang juga bermaterikan F-16A/B, yaitu Skuadron Udara 3 yang berpangkalan di Pangkalan Udara Utama TNI AU Iswahyudi.
> Ke-12 unit F-16A/B di Skuadron Udara 3 itu dibeli baru sama sekali sehingga Indonesia termasuk negara pertama ASEAN operator pesawat tempur itu, setelah Singapura dan Thailand.
> (Antara)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIM.Inc

*30 Maret 2018*



The Republic of Singapore Air Force's MBDA Aster 30 SAMP/T medium- to long-range ground-based weapon mounted on a militarized MAN TG-series eight-wheel drive vehicle. (photo : DefenseNews)

MELBOURNE, Australia ― Singapore has given the first glimpse of its latest addition to the multilayered air defense network defending the southeast Asian island nation.

A video posted on social media Wednesday by the Republic of Singapore Air Force as part of its 50th Anniversary celebrations showed the MBDA Aster 30 SAMP/T medium- to long-range ground-based weapon mounted on a militarized MAN TG-series eight-wheel drive vehicle.

The video, which was taken down Thursday afternoon local time, also included close-ups of the front and the rear of the eight missile canisters.

Singapore announced that it had ordered the Aster 30 SAMP/T in 2013 to replace the Raytheon MIM-23 Improved HAWK missiles currently in service with the Air Force’s 163 Squadron. The country has not disclosed the number of systems it ordered. However, Sweden’s Stockholm International Peace Research Institute said in its annually updated arms trade register that Singapore acquired two systems and 200 Aster 30 missiles, with a reported contract value of €651 million (U.S. $805 million).

The think tank also reported that one system and 100 Aster 30 missiles were delivered in 2017, with an industry source corroborating for Defense News the number of systems delivered so far. The source was unable to comment on the number of missiles delivered. A typical system comprises four to six missile-launch units.

“The RSAF has taken delivery of the Aster 30 missile system,” a Singapore Ministry of Defence spokesperson told Defense News in a statement, adding that the system is undergoing local testing and integration into Singapore’s enhanced Island Air Defence system.





The Republic of Singapore Air Force's close up of the Aster 30 launchers. (photo : DefenseNews)
The Aster 30’s weapon is a vertically launched, two-stage, 16-foot surface-to-air missile weighing 990 pounds. The solid-propellant booster shapes the missile trajectory in the direction of the target before separating a few seconds after the launch, with the missile inertially guided up to the midcourse phase using refreshed target data transmitted by the engagement module through the multifunction radar, before switching to an electromagnetic active seeker in the terminal homing phase.

MBDA lists the Aster 30 as having a range in excess of 100 kilometers, or about 63 miles.

Manufacturer MBDA describes the SAMP/T, which stands for Sol-Air Moyenne Portée/Terrestre in French, or Surface-to-Air Medium Range/Land, as a mobile anti-aircraft defense weapon for protection of deployed forces and sensitive sites against missile threats, including cruise, stand-off and ballistic missiles, as well as aircraft.

Upgrades to the Aster 30 are planned by development partners France and Italy, *with the Block 1 New Technology upgrade to allow the Aster 30 to hit ballistic missiles with a range of 1,000 kilomters. The further-improved block to expected to be able to engage ballistic missiles with a range of up to 3,000 kilometers. The current Aster 30 Block 1 can intercept incoming missiles with a range of 600 kilometers.*

Singapore joins France and Italy as customers of the ground-based SAMP/T. However, *the Asian nation has decided not to adopt the upgraded Arabel radar and the European command-and-control systems alongside its Aster 30 SAMP/Ts, instead opting for the Thales Ground Master 200 radar and merging it into its own integrated air defense network.*

Singapore’s Navy already uses the Aster missile, operating the Aster 15 on its six Formidable-class frigates that began entering service in 2007. Each frigate contains 32 vertical launchers for the shorter-range Aster 15, although it is unknown if the service plans to use the Aster 30 onboard the ships.

(DefenseNews)

jangkauan Missile singapura VS pengambil alihan FIR.

Kemenhan semoga gak tutup mata dan gerak cepat. Harus ada penyusunan ulang pengadaan. Singapura perlu di beri pengertian yang sebesar-besarnya dengan penempatan sista jarak jauh Selevel S 300 di kepri. Dengan radar dari S 300 kita juga memiliki deterrence effect dan kemampuan untuk memata-matai seperti yang mereka miliki.


----------



## striver44

SIM.Inc said:


> *30 Maret 2018*
> 
> 
> 
> The Republic of Singapore Air Force's MBDA Aster 30 SAMP/T medium- to long-range ground-based weapon mounted on a militarized MAN TG-series eight-wheel drive vehicle. (photo : DefenseNews)
> 
> MELBOURNE, Australia ― Singapore has given the first glimpse of its latest addition to the multilayered air defense network defending the southeast Asian island nation.
> 
> A video posted on social media Wednesday by the Republic of Singapore Air Force as part of its 50th Anniversary celebrations showed the MBDA Aster 30 SAMP/T medium- to long-range ground-based weapon mounted on a militarized MAN TG-series eight-wheel drive vehicle.
> 
> The video, which was taken down Thursday afternoon local time, also included close-ups of the front and the rear of the eight missile canisters.
> 
> Singapore announced that it had ordered the Aster 30 SAMP/T in 2013 to replace the Raytheon MIM-23 Improved HAWK missiles currently in service with the Air Force’s 163 Squadron. The country has not disclosed the number of systems it ordered. However, Sweden’s Stockholm International Peace Research Institute said in its annually updated arms trade register that Singapore acquired two systems and 200 Aster 30 missiles, with a reported contract value of €651 million (U.S. $805 million).
> 
> The think tank also reported that one system and 100 Aster 30 missiles were delivered in 2017, with an industry source corroborating for Defense News the number of systems delivered so far. The source was unable to comment on the number of missiles delivered. A typical system comprises four to six missile-launch units.
> 
> “The RSAF has taken delivery of the Aster 30 missile system,” a Singapore Ministry of Defence spokesperson told Defense News in a statement, adding that the system is undergoing local testing and integration into Singapore’s enhanced Island Air Defence system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republic of Singapore Air Force's close up of the Aster 30 launchers. (photo : DefenseNews)
> The Aster 30’s weapon is a vertically launched, two-stage, 16-foot surface-to-air missile weighing 990 pounds. The solid-propellant booster shapes the missile trajectory in the direction of the target before separating a few seconds after the launch, with the missile inertially guided up to the midcourse phase using refreshed target data transmitted by the engagement module through the multifunction radar, before switching to an electromagnetic active seeker in the terminal homing phase.
> 
> MBDA lists the Aster 30 as having a range in excess of 100 kilometers, or about 63 miles.
> 
> Manufacturer MBDA describes the SAMP/T, which stands for Sol-Air Moyenne Portée/Terrestre in French, or Surface-to-Air Medium Range/Land, as a mobile anti-aircraft defense weapon for protection of deployed forces and sensitive sites against missile threats, including cruise, stand-off and ballistic missiles, as well as aircraft.
> 
> Upgrades to the Aster 30 are planned by development partners France and Italy, with the Block 1 New Technology upgrade to allow the Aster 30 to hit ballistic missiles with a range of 1,000 kilomters. The further-improved block to expected to be able to engage ballistic missiles with a range of up to 3,000 kilometers. The current Aster 30 Block 1 can intercept incoming missiles with a range of 600 kilometers.
> 
> Singapore joins France and Italy as customers of the ground-based SAMP/T. However, the Asian nation has decided not to adopt the upgraded Arabel radar and the European command-and-control systems alongside its Aster 30 SAMP/Ts, instead opting for the Thales Ground Master 200 radar and merging it into its own integrated air defense network.
> 
> Singapore’s Navy already uses the Aster missile, operating the Aster 15 on its six Formidable-class frigates that began entering service in 2007. Each frigate contains 32 vertical launchers for the shorter-range Aster 15, although it is unknown if the service plans to use the Aster 30 onboard the ships.
> 
> (DefenseNews)
> 
> jangkauan Missile singapura VS pengambil alihan FIR.
> 
> Kemenhan semoga gak tutup mata dan gerak cepat. Susun ulang pengadaan. Singapura perlu di beri pengertian yang sebesar-besarnya dengan penempatan sista jarak jauh Selevel S300 di kepri.


Daripada s300 ga jelas......mending buat nambah f16 + munisi standoff, rudal s300 ntu cuma barang overhype, sama aja kyk produk russia umumnya


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

SIM.Inc said:


> jangkauan Missile singapura VS pengambil alihan FIR.
> 
> Kemenhan semoga gak tutup mata dan gerak cepat. Susun ulang pengadaan. Singapura perlu di beri pengertian yang sebesar-besarnya dengan penempatan sista jarak jauh Selevel S300 di kepri.



Why S-300 ? 

Just buy the same missile system Aster 30 SAMP/Ts to be put at Riau, Tanjung Pinang and Natuna.


----------



## asterisktaker

SIM.Inc said:


> jangkauan Missile singapura VS pengambil alihan FIR.
> 
> Kemenhan semoga gak tutup mata dan gerak cepat. Susun ulang pengadaan. Singapura perlu di beri pengertian yang sebesar-besarnya dengan penempatan sista jarak jauh Selevel S300 di kepri.


Mate, RSN (Singapore's Navy) operate the Aster 30 on their Formidable class frigate since a while ago. If you hit the panic button now due to the stationary GBAD, then you're way too late my friend.


----------



## SIM.Inc

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Why S-300 ?
> 
> Just buy the same missile system Aster 30 SAMP/Ts to be put at Riau, Tanjung Pinang and Natuna.


Terlalu mahal


asterisktaker said:


> Mate, RSN (Singapore's Navy) operate the Aster 30 on their Formidable class frigate since a while ago. If you hit the panic button now due to the stationary GBAD, then you're way too late my friend.


Read again mate and U will know why


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

jek_sperrow said:


> Bro.......
> Not su35 or rafale nor fa50, but kfx/ifx to replace the hawk. I dont know what to feel about this.



Bro Jek, 

KFX/IFX will replace our old F16 MLU and 24 unit of grand, since these F16s will be used until 2029.

I predict that Eurofighter will be used as additional air superiority squadrons. 

May be our hawks in squadron 12 will be moved to another squadrons. 

I do not know what gen 4.5 fighters to replace our hawks.

Or " the gen 4.5 fighters to replace hawks" is another ambiguity episode as same the "f5 tiger replacement", it will be whistle blow for 5 years with "interested and put interest,etc" until we know exactly what kind of fighters in the next 5 years.


----------



## caksakerah

bigmack said:


> Are you sure Mado we also interested to kind of Thypoon fighter?



Secondhand Typhoon right?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

madokafc said:


> Indonesia Air Force officially wanted to add more fighter to address their chronic lacks of fighter. Beside 48 F 16 Viper on plan to forming additional 3 squadrons for eastern region, they had another plan at their table, to replace Hawk at Roesmin Nurjadin AFB with high performance interceptor like Euro fighter


Palingan FA-50, kan buat LSI... tipun? Kemehongan, mosok tipun seken 

Two of the combat-ready Su-35s have already been delivered and another three are expected to land in August, giving the air force a greater ability to patrol its vast airspaces. As with the initial deal, part of the cost will be paid through Indonesian exports of palm oil, rubber and other commodities.

http://www.atimes.com/article/russia-raises-head-indonesia/

Mabok kali ya


----------



## striver44

2 su 35s already delivered ?? Are they ex russian's instead of brand new??


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

two of them will joins tni airforce show in august 17.


----------



## UMNOPutra

striver44 said:


> 2 su 35s already delivered ?? Are they ex russian's instead of brand new??



Too many "wet dreamers" here ....


----------



## Nike

UMNOPutra said:


> Too many "wet dreamers" here ....



Wet dreams har har

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

mod disini gmana sih kmarin komen biasa dimoderasi nga ke upload akhirnya, ini troll malah nga disortir, duh....


----------



## striver44

UMNOPutra said:


> Too many "wet dreamers" here ....


Su 35, 3 squadron worth of F 16's (inshaallah), nasams, leopard 2 , tow, mbt law, astros ii, caesar sph, m109's.........do you really want me to continue??


----------



## radialv

UMNOPutra said:


> Too many "wet dreamers" here ....


Wet dreams is delicious....do you ever.....?...pitty.....go to bath room...use your soap...try it...


----------



## mandala

radialv said:


> Wet dreams is delicious....do you ever.....?...pitty.....go to bath room...use your soap...try it...


Lol. I think he needs a truckload of soaps for his wet dreams of MRCA (beyond 2020) and new submarines (20 years to come).


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

UMNOPutra said:


> Too many "wet dreamers" here ....


Eat ur dreams


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Eat ur dreams
> View attachment 463258


Beda tipis ama Royal Bhutan Air Force


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Beda tipis ama Royal Bhutan Air Force


Waduuhhh...perbandingannya jatuh banget..disamain sama bhutan..kitiran airplane mungkin aja ga punya..


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Tim Taifib Lumpuhkan Perompak di Perairan Laut Aru

Setelah sukses melumpuhkan sekawanan perompak di perairan Ambon, satu tim Pasukan Intai Amfibi Korps Marinir TNI AL melakukan pengamanan dan pengawalan terhadap kapal yang telah berhasil dibebaskan.






Simulasi digelar di atas geladak KN_ Tanjung Datu-_1101 yang sedang berlayar di perairan Laut Aru (1/4/2018).

Kegiatan ini merupakan lanjutan dari simulasi latihan _Visit Boarding Search and Seizure_ (VBSS) yang digelar di Ambon.






Dalam salah satu sesi latihan, terlihat dua perahu menempel di lambung kapal. Namun dengan cepat, dua prajurit Taifib di geladak tengah memberondong perahu yang ditumpangi perompak dengan rentetan tembakan.

Hanya terdengar tiga kali tembakan balasan dari pihak lawan, kedua perahu itu segera kabur menjauh meninggalkan kapal.

_https://mylesat.com/2018/04/02/tim-taifib-lumpuhkan-perompak-di-perairan-laut-aru/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UMNOPutra

Good job to TNI ..... War against "rubbish or garbage" ... but, at the end of the video, they burried the rubbish at the riverbank too ....


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> Good job to TNI ..... War against "rubbish or garbage" ... but, at the end of the video, they burried the rubbish at the riverbank too ....



That is what you call "pengabdian masyarakat" or "civil servants", still better than Malaysian troops whose borders are left mostly unguarded


----------



## pr1v4t33r

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mahakam

why is @mandala and @pr1v4t33r pics doesn't appear for me?


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

pr1v4t33r said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


A330 MRTT got a red in point 5 due to Other National Interest like CPO ?


----------



## Star Bugs

pr1v4t33r said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



This assessment must be done by Boeing fanboys.

What is green, yellow, and pink colors represent? Is green for top score? If it is, then, B767 have top scores in maintenance and anggaran compare to A330 in Indonesian MRO industries? 

IL-78 hose and drogue belum memenuhi persyaratan? Belum memenuhi persyaratan untuk refuel Sukhoi?


----------



## V3NOM12

Lol the picture is using colour code and the notes under it using number code lol


----------



## bigmack

Star Bugs said:


> This assessment must be done by Boeing fanboys.
> 
> What is green, yellow, and pink colors represent? Is green for top score? If it is, then, B767 have top scores in maintenance and anggaran compare to A330 in Indonesian MRO industries?
> 
> IL-78 hose and drogue belum memenuhi persyaratan? Belum memenuhi persyaratan untuk refuel Sukhoi?


Il 76 justru boom yg belum punya, jadi tdk bisa refuel F-16 families.


----------



## striver44

*KOMANDAN LANUD ISWAHJUDI BERHARAP SU-35 TIBA TAHUN 2019*
6 APRIL 2018 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR


Komandan Lanud Iswahjudi Marsekal Pertama TNI Samsul Rizal berharap pesawat tempur Sukhoi Su-35 yang dipesan pemerintah RI ke Rusia bakal tiba di Lanud Iswahjudi Magetan, Jawa Timur, pada 2019.

“(Kedatangan pesawat Sukhoi) Tahun ini jelas tidak mungkinlah, karena masih dalam proses. Diharapkan tahun depan sudah mulai ada pesawat Sukhoi yang datang,” kata Samsul Rizal di Lanud Iswahjudi, Selasa.

Proses yang dimaksudkan Samsul Rizal adalah menunggu sampai pada kontrak efektif pengadaan 11 unit pesawat tempur pesawat Sukhoi Su-35 dari Rusia.

“Tentang kontrak pengadaan 11 pesawat Sukhoi, kita menunggu perkembangan selanjutnya untuk kontrak efektif. Sehingga kalau kontrak efektif itu sudah terealisasi, tahun depan sudah ada pesawat (Sukhoi Su-35) yang mulai didatangkan,” ujarnya.

Lanud Iswahjudi membawahi tiga skadron udara. Masing-masing skadron udara 3 mengoperasikan pesawat F-16 dan skadron udara 15 mengoperasikan pesawat T-50i Golden Eagle.

Sedangkan skadron udara 14 selama beberapa tahun terakhir tidak mengoperasikan pesawat tempurnya. Hal itu karena pesawat F-5 Tiger yang sebelumnya dioperasikan sudah dinyatakan “grounded” (tidak boleh terbang karena ketidaklayakan).

Pemerintah melalui Kementerian Pertahanan kemudian melakukan kontrak pembelian pesawat Sukhoi Su-35 untuk pengganti pesawat F-5 Tiger guna mengisi skadron udara 14, sebagaimana dikutip dari laman _Antara Jatim_, _3 April 2018_.

Bonus
11th squadron

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

TAD (Tugasanda Defense) Turangga 4x4 APC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIM.Inc

Member baru banyak jg y. Banyak yang konstribusi maksudnya.

*KSAU: Masih Proses Pengadaan, Banyak Pesawat Baru Akan Lengkapi TNI AU*

07 April 2018




Eurofighter Typhoon (photo : AIN)

ANGKASAREVIEW.COM – Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna mengatakan, masih banyak pesawat baru yang akan dibeli pemerintah guna melengkapi kebutuhan TNI AU.

Menurut perwira tinggi bintang empat ini, ada tiga konsep dalam peremajaan atau pembaruan alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) di TNI AU.

Pertama, untuk alutsista yang sudah “tidak ekonomis” lagi maka TNI AU akan melakukan phase out atau grounded. “Akan kita pensiunkan, kita berhentikan,” ujar KSAU menjawab pertanyaan wartawan di Lanud Halim perdanakusuma, Sabtu (7/4/2018).

Kedua, adalah alutsista yang sudah dimiliki dan masih bisa ditingkatkan lagi kemampuannya (proses upgrade). “Yang masih bisa kita tingkatkan kemampuannya, ya kita akan upgrade,” ujarnya.

Yang ketiga, adalah dengan cara pengadaan baru. Pengadaan baru dilaksanakan sesuai pertimbangan dan kajian yang matang serta untuk memenuhi kebutuhan disesuaikan dengan perkembangan zaman. Dan tentunya, alutsista yang diganti dinilai sudah tidak ekonomis lagi.

“Untuk saat ini TNI AU lebih banyak pada pengadaan yang baru,” ujar KSAU.

Ia mencontohkan, pesawat F-5E/F Tiger II karena sudah tidak ekonomis lagi maka kemudian di-grounded oleh TNI AU.

“Kita berhentikan dan kita adakan penggantian dengan pesawat tempur yang lebih canggih. Yaitu yang sesuai dengan tuntutan generasi empat setengah,” imbuhnya.

Pesawat-pesawat baru lainnya yang akan melengkapi TNI AU, jabar Yuyu, adalah lima unit pesawat angkut berat yang kemungkinannya adalah C-130J Super Hercules.




F-16V Viper (photo : cool jet)

“Untuk helikopter, kita juga menambah enam unit. Sedang proses. Kemudian CASA 212 sembilan pesawat, lalu pesawat tanpa awak, pesawat amfibi (amphibious aircraft), persenjataan rudal, dan sebagainya. Ini sedang proses semua,” ungkapnya.

Misi saya, tandas Yuyu, adalah mempercepat pengadaan ini. “Khususnya yang anggarannya sudah ada, sehingga bisa cepat memperkuat kekuatan negara (TNI AU).”

Diterangkan lebih lanjut, TNI AU dalam membangun kekuatannya dihadapkan pada kemungkinan ancaman yang berkembang. Pembangunan kekuatan ditempuh dengan perencanaan yang sudah dibuat mulai dari postur, renstra, dan kekuatan pokok minimal (MEF).

“Pembangunan kekuatan kita mengarah ke situ, baik alutsista maupun sumber daya manusianya,” kata KSAU.

Yuyu mengakui, terkait dengan alutsista yang dimiliki, bila dihadapkan pada luas geografi wilayah Indonesia maka jumlahnya masih sangat terbatas.

Saat kunjungan kerja ke Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin pada 29 Maret lalu, KSAU ke-22 ini juga mengatakan, pesawat Hawk 100/200 yang dimiliki TNI AU harus sudah memiliki calon pengganti karena pesawat tersebut akan berusia 30 tahun pada 2025.

Proses penggantian akan dilaksanakan pada Renstra IV periode 2020-2024. Yuyu mengatakan, pesawat pengganti harus dari generasi 4,5 atau di atasnya.

Terkait calon pengganti Hawk 100/200, sumber-sumber Angkasa Review di tempat lain menyebut, beberapa pihak pabrikan mulai menawarkan kembali produknya. Antara lain Lockheed Martin dengan F-16V dan Eurofighter dengan Typhoon.

(Angkasa Review)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Star Bugs said:


> This assessment must be done by Boeing fanboys.
> 
> What is green, yellow, and pink colors represent? Is green for top score? If it is, then, B767 have top scores in maintenance and anggaran compare to A330 in Indonesian MRO industries?
> 
> IL-78 hose and drogue belum memenuhi persyaratan? Belum memenuhi persyaratan untuk refuel Sukhoi?


We need Air Refueling platform for all type of our fighters, IL-78 doesnt have refueling boom to serve F-16


----------



## umigami

Kontrak sewa satelit militer kita, kemenhan wanprestasi... ada info lebih lanjut? Seberapa parah kah?


----------



## Star Bugs

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> We need Air Refueling platform for all type of our fighters, IL-78 doesnt have refueling boom to serve F-16



Alright.. well... I'm not a fan of IL-78 anyway. Handsome aircraft, but IL-78 infrastructure doesn't exist here. Neither is B767. And that leaves A330. Brand new MRTT? Hopefully. But we still need to buy C130-J. Brand new.


*TNI AU Beri Sinyal Kuat Pengadaan 5 C-130J Super Hercules*

ANGKASAREVIEW.COM – TNI Angkatan Udara telah membuat perencanaan untuk menambah pesawat angkut berat. Dalam Rencana Strategis (Renstra) Ketiga, untuk tahap pertama TNI AU akan menambah lima unit pesawat jenis itu.

Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna menjabarkan, dari tiga kandidat yang saat ini sedang digodok, kemungkinan terbesar yang akan dipilih adalah C-130J. Hal ini mengingat TNI AU tidak perlu lagi membangun infrastruktur baru guna keperluan pesawat baru nantinya.

Tiga kandidat dimaksud, kata KSAU, adalah Hercules Tipe J, Antonov (tidak disebutkan kodenya), dan Airbus (tidak disebutkan).

“Arahnya kira-kira begitu kalau kita lihat, karena penilaian itu tentunya harus komprehensif. Kita tidak ingin membuat lagi misalnya pengadaan yang harus menyiapkan infrastruktur yang berlebihan sehingga anggarannya menjadi besar,” ujar Yuyu Sutisna di Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, Sabtu (7/4/2018) pagi.

“Belum diputuskan, tapi arahnya adalah ke penambahan pesawat Hercules. Belum final karena proses kontrak juga belum,” tandas Yuyu.

TNI AU menilai, selain infrastruktur untuk pesawat Hercules sudah ada, pesawat ini juga dinilai sangat reliable dipakai dalam mendukung tugas Angkatan Udara maupun kegiatan lain.





C-130J Hercules (photo : The Avionist)


Sebagaimana diketahui, TNI AU mengoperasikan pesawat C-130 Hercules sejak tahun 1960-an hingga saat ini. Dimulai dengan 10 pesawat C-130 Hercules Tipe B/BT semasa Presiden RI Sukarno. Saat ini Skadron Udara 31 dan Skadron Udara 32 masih mengoperasikan pesawat Hercules Tipe B/BT dan H/HS.

KSAU memberikan penekanan, dalam hal pengadaan barang dan jasa di TNI AU tidak hanya ditentukan oleh salah satu pejabat. Misalnya oleh Kepala Staf atau Asisten Perencanaan. Melainkan dibentuk Dewan Penentu Pengadaan (Wantuada) yang terdiri dari pengguna, perawat pesawat, dan sebagainya.

“Dewan itulah yang menentukan. Mulai dari opertaional requirements hingga spesifikasi teknik. Setelah itu kemudian dihadapkan pada penyedia barang, lalu dinilai sedemikian rupa sehingga inilah (terpilih) yang masuk. Setelah itu kita serahkan kepada Kementerian Pertahanan melalui Mabes TNI untuk diproses pengadaannya,” pungkas Yuyu.

Tentang C-130J Super Hercules atau Hercules Tipe J, Angkasa Review mencatat, pesawat generasi penerus C-130 Hercules buatan Lockheed Martin ini per Februari 2018 telah diproduksi sebanyak 400 unit. Pesawat yang terbang perdana 5 April 1996 dan mulai diperkenalkan secara luas sejak 1999 itu kini digunakan oleh 20 negara.

English: TNI-AU gives strong signal towards 5 units C130-J acquisition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force Paskhas P6-ATAV.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force 72nd Anniversary. Credit to Angkasa Review.
















http://www.angkasareview.com/2018/04/08/parade-alutsista-hut-tni-au-ke-72/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UMNOPutra

umigami said:


> Kontrak sewa satelit militer kita, kemenhan wanprestasi... ada info lebih lanjut? Seberapa parah kah?



What.... Default again?


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> What.... Default again?



"again". The word again is perfect for recurring events like when TDM slept again while its borders were being violated


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia prepares to receive second Nagapasa-class submarine

*Key Points*

The Indonesian Navy is preparing to bring its second South Korean-built submarine home
Service is on track to operate a class of two boats by 2018, with a third under construction in Surabaya
A pioneering crew for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL’s) second Nagapasa (Type 209/1400)-class diesel-electric submarine (SSK) has arrived in South Korea to prepare the boat for its journey home.

The SSK, which will be in service as KRI _Ardadedali_ with pennant number 404 once commissioned, will begin the journey home from Okpo, on the South Korean island of Geoje, towards Surabaya on 23 April, said the TNI-AL.





















Panglima TNI di Kapal Selam KRI Ardadedali-404

_http://www.janes.com/article/79086/indonesia-prepares-to-receive-second-nagapasa-class-submarine_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia selects electronic, anti-submarine warfare suite from Thales for Martadinata frigates

*Key Points*

Indonesia has selected electronic and anti-submarine warfare sensors from Thales for its SIGMA 10514 warships
Equipment will bolster the platform’s role as an all-round major surface combatant






The Indonesian Navy’s (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL’s) Martadinata-class frigates have been equipped with the Scorpion 2, and the Vigile 100 radar electronic countermeasure, and support systems from Thales as part of its electronic warfare suite.

The TNI-AL currently operates a fleet of two ships in the class, which has been built according to Damen Schelde’s SIGMA 10514 design. Lead ship KRI _Raden Eddy Martadinata_ (331) was commissioned in April 2017 while its sister vessel, KRI _I Gusti Ngurah Rai_ (332) was inducted in January 2018.

The Scorpion 2 has been designed to counter target acquisition radars and missiles with active radar homing guidance methods. The system employs a steerable dual-head transmitter unit, and operates in the 7.5 to 18 GHz frequency. According to a product literature from Thales, the system can handle up to two threats simultaneously.

Meanwhile the Vigile 100 employs between four and six direction-finding antennas around the platform’s mast to locate and identify potential hazards. The system operates in the 2–18 GHz range, and works in tandem with the Scorpion 2 system to provide the platform with area and self-defence capabilities against radar and electronic threats.

Besides the radar electronic warfare equipment, _Jane’s_ has also received confirmation from an Indonesian industry source that the Martadanita frigates have been equipped with the CAPTAS-2/UMS 4229 variable depth sonar (VDS) from Thales. This is in addition to the Kingklip/UMS 4132 hull-mounted sonar from the same company.

_http://www.janes.com/article/79087/...re-suite-from-thales-for-martadinata-frigates_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

TNI AU Lakukan Penyergapan Pembajakan Pesawat Komersil di Makassar

MAROS - Prajurit TNI Angkatan Udara (AU) melakukan penyergapan terhadap pembajak Pesawat Sriwajaya Air saat simulasi Sriti Gesit 2018 yang berlangsung di landasan Bandara International Sultan Hasanuddin, Maros, Kamis (5/4/2018).










Dalam simulasi tersebut diskenariokan pesawat komersil yang diduga melakukan penerbangan ilegal dan disinyalir dibajak sehingga dipaksa turun (force down) oleh dua pesawat Sukhoi 27/30 MK yang berhome base di Skadron Udara 11 Wing 5 Pangaklan Udara (Lanud) Sultan Hasanuddin.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia prepares to receive second Nagapasa-class submarine
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> The Indonesian Navy is preparing to bring its second South Korean-built submarine home
> Service is on track to operate a class of two boats by 2018, with a third under construction in Surabaya
> A pioneering crew for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL’s) second Nagapasa (Type 209/1400)-class diesel-electric submarine (SSK) has arrived in South Korea to prepare the boat for its journey home.
> 
> The SSK, which will be in service as KRI _Ardadedali_ with pennant number 404 once commissioned, will begin the journey home from Okpo, on the South Korean island of Geoje, towards Surabaya on 23 April, said the TNI-AL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panglima TNI di Kapal Selam KRI Ardadedali-404
> 
> _http://www.janes.com/article/79086/indonesia-prepares-to-receive-second-nagapasa-class-submarine_


How many SubMarines are on order ???


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## toke115

AH-64E Guardian Penerbad
@ways_shiva

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Nike

Credit to angkasa,

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

toke115 said:


> AH-64E Guardian Penerbad
> @ways_shiva


More

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## V3NOM12

Zarvan said:


> How many SubMarines are on order ???


3 sir, the first one already with our TNI-AL, the second one is coming now and the third one being build at PT PAL Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Video - New LPD construction progress for the Indonesian Navy.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Senegal and Ivory Coast order 4 aircraft valued $75 million from Indonesia

PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) menandatangani kerangka kesepakatan penjualan pesawat CN-235 dan NC-212 senilai US$ 75 juta dengan mitra bisnis Angkatan Udara Senegal dan Pantai Gading.






"Pasar Afrika itu menjanjikan karena terdiri dari banyak negara dan secara geografis sama dengan Indonesia, jadi kebutuhan pesawat turboprop ringan dan medium itu masih banyak," kata Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara Indonesia Elfien Goentoro di BNDCC Nusa Dua, Kabupaten Badung, Bali, Selasa, 10 April 2018.

Penandatanganan kerja sama itu dilakukan Elfien Goentoro dan pemimpin perusahaan Perdagangan Pertahanan Udara dari Belgia, Gaby Peretz, selaku mitra bisnis dari dua negara di Afrika itu di sela-sela Forum Indonesia Afrika (IAF) 2018 di Bali.

_Kesepakatan tersebut untuk penjualan 2 unit pesawat NC-212 seri 200 yang digunakan untuk pengawasan maritim dan 1 unit CN-235 seri 220 untuk pesawat patroli maritim Angkatan Udara Senegal, serta satu 1 CN-235 seri 220 untuk transportasi militer Angkatan Udara Pantai Gading._

Elfien menambahkan penandatanganan kontrak lebih lanjut akan dilakukan pada Juli atau Agustus 2018 dan rencananya akan dikirim ke negara pembeli dalam waktu sekitar 1,5 tahun setelah melalui proses pengerjaan di Indonesia.

Sebelumnya, pada 27 Desember 2017 PT DI telah berhasil mengirimkan pesawat CN-235 seri 220 yang bisa dimanfaatkan multiguna untuk Angkatan Udara Senegal yang diterbangkan dari Bandara Husein Sastranegara, Bandung menuju Dakar.

Kemudian, pada 08 Agustus 2017 mitra bisnis Senegal kembali menandatangani kontrak pembelian satu unit pesawat CN-235 seri 220 untuk patroli maritim untuk Angkatan Udara Senegal.

Selain Senegal, pesawat CN-235 buatan PT DI juga telah digunakan oleh Burkina Faso dan Guinea.

_https://dunia.tempo.co/read/1077815/somalia-sita-uang-rp-137-miliar-dari-pesawat-royal-jet-abu-dhabi_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## toke115

Gegana CRT 
Great results can be achieved with small forces...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Bugs

*The one that got away: Indonesia seizes illegal fishing boat with 30-km nets and 20 Indonesian & Russian Crews.*






JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia, acting on a request from Interpol, has seized a fishing boat carrying 600 illegal gillnets that can stretch up to 30 km (18 miles) after it evaded capture in several countries, the Fisheries Ministry said.

The vessel, the STS-50, had targeted Antarctic toothfish, the ministry said, a cod species that plays an important role in the Southern Ocean ecosystem.

Gillnetting, which uses walls of finely meshed nets, has been banned in Antarctic waters since 2006 and is described by Australia as posing a huge risk to “almost all marine life”.

Officially stateless, the STS-50 evaded authorities by flying eight different flags at different times, including those of Sierra Leone, Togo, Cambodia, South Korea, Japan, Micronesia and Namibia, the ministry said in a statement on Sunday.

Interpol contacted Indonesia last week with a request to investigate the vessel, Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said in the statement.

“Navy ship Simeuleu conducted a ‘stop, investigate and detain’ operation on Friday and successfully seized the vessel,” Pudjiastuti said.

The vessel had earlier been detained by China but had escaped and was later detained in the port of Maputo in Mozambique before fleeing again, Pudjiastuti said.

Prior to its capture off the Indonesian island of Weh in the northwestern province of Aceh, the vessel had also operated under several other names including Sea Breeze, Andrey Dolgov, STD No. 2 and Aida, the statement said.

Shipping data in Thomson Reuters Eikon shows the 54-metre, 452-ton vessel was built in 1985.

At the time of its capture, the STS-50 had 20 Indonesian and Russian crew, the statement said.






It was not immediately clear what would happen to the crew.

Navy deputy chief of staff Achmad Taufiqoerrochman was quoted in the statement as saying *the Indonesian crew lacked travel documents and had been at sea for a long time without pay, indicating they may have been victims of trafficking.*

Fishing for Antarctic toothfish is governed under the Convention for the Conservation of Antarctic Marine Living Resources, which forbids gillnet fishing and imposes strict rules on catches in the Southern Ocean.

“We want this to be an example for the world to not compromise with illegal fishing,” Pudjiastuti said.

Indonesia has destroyed hundreds of foreign illegal fishing boats since 2014 in an effort to protect domestic fish stocks and fishermen.

In 2016, Indonesia assisted Interpol in the landmark capture of a giant Chinese-flagged vessel that had evaded Argentina’s navy and fled into international waters after it was suspected of illegal fishing there.

The same year, Indonesia blew up a giant illegal toothfish fishing vessel that had operated under 12 different names and flown flags of at least eight different countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

Star Bugs said:


> *The one that got away: Indonesia seizes illegal fishing boat with 30-km nets and 20 Indonesian & Russian Crews.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia, acting on a request from Interpol, has seized a fishing boat carrying 600 illegal gillnets that can stretch up to 30 km (18 miles) after it evaded capture in several countries, the Fisheries Ministry said.
> 
> The vessel, the STS-50, had targeted Antarctic toothfish, the ministry said, a cod species that plays an important role in the Southern Ocean ecosystem.
> 
> Gillnetting, which uses walls of finely meshed nets, has been banned in Antarctic waters since 2006 and is described by Australia as posing a huge risk to “almost all marine life”.
> 
> Officially stateless, the STS-50 evaded authorities by flying eight different flags at different times, including those of Sierra Leone, Togo, Cambodia, South Korea, Japan, Micronesia and Namibia, the ministry said in a statement on Sunday.
> 
> Interpol contacted Indonesia last week with a request to investigate the vessel, Fisheries Minister Susi Pudjiastuti said in the statement.
> 
> “Navy ship Simeuleu conducted a ‘stop, investigate and detain’ operation on Friday and successfully seized the vessel,” Pudjiastuti said.
> 
> The vessel had earlier been detained by China but had escaped and was later detained in the port of Maputo in Mozambique before fleeing again, Pudjiastuti said.
> 
> Prior to its capture off the Indonesian island of Weh in the northwestern province of Aceh, the vessel had also operated under several other names including Sea Breeze, Andrey Dolgov, STD No. 2 and Aida, the statement said.
> 
> Shipping data in Thomson Reuters Eikon shows the 54-metre, 452-ton vessel was built in 1985.
> 
> At the time of its capture, the STS-50 had 20 Indonesian and Russian crew, the statement said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was not immediately clear what would happen to the crew.
> 
> Navy deputy chief of staff Achmad Taufiqoerrochman was quoted in the statement as saying *the Indonesian crew lacked travel documents and had been at sea for a long time without pay, indicating they may have been victims of trafficking.*
> 
> Fishing for Antarctic toothfish is governed under the Convention for the Conservation of Antarctic Marine Living Resources, which forbids gillnet fishing and imposes strict rules on catches in the Southern Ocean.
> 
> “We want this to be an example for the world to not compromise with illegal fishing,” Pudjiastuti said.
> 
> Indonesia has destroyed hundreds of foreign illegal fishing boats since 2014 in an effort to protect domestic fish stocks and fishermen.
> 
> In 2016, Indonesia assisted Interpol in the landmark capture of a giant Chinese-flagged vessel that had evaded Argentina’s navy and fled into international waters after it was suspected of illegal fishing there.
> 
> The same year, Indonesia blew up a giant illegal toothfish fishing vessel that had operated under 12 different names and flown flags of at least eight different countries.


My GOD!!!

That is a MASSIVE net! What were they trying to catch? A continent?!


----------



## NEKONEKO

I guess they try to catch kaiju.


----------



## Nike

*MLF - MILITARY LOGISTICS*
*DSA 2018: Indonesia seeks new transport aircraft*
11th April 2018 - 01:15 GMT | by Dzirhan Mahadzir in Kuala Lumpur

RSS
Marshal Yuyu Sutisna, chief of the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU), revealed plans at a press conference on 7 April to increase his force’s heavy airlift capability. He noted that phase one involves the acquisition of five aircraft.

Indonesian aviation news portal Angkasa Review reported Sutisna as saying the TNI-AU is evaluating three different aircraft types for this portion of the Renstra III 2015-19 strategic plan: the Lockheed Martin C-130J, Antonov and Airbus planes.

It is highly likely that the latter is the A400M, with Indonesia already linked to the type as a potential customer.

Sutisna said the TNI-AU was leaning towards the C-130J, given that it would not have to spend money to establish a new logistics chain or build additional facilities to support the aircraft. This is because the air force already operates earlier C-130 models.

However, he cautioned that no final decision has yet been made.

At the same event, the TNI-AU chief spoke of having a third operational command – Koopsau III – functioning within 2-3 months.

Sutisna stated the reorganisation was made due to the existing Koopsau I and II commands both having vast areas of responsibility. For example, Koopsau I in Jakarta has to cover a third of Indonesia, while Koopsau II in Makassar has too wide an area to cover from the middle of Kalimantan to Papua.

Based in Biak in Papua, Koopsau III will cover eastern Indonesia (encompassing Sulawesi, Papua, Maluku, Nusa Tenggara and Bali). The TNI-AU chief said existing facilities at Manuhua Air Base in Biak were sufficient for Koopsau III, and so the command could be set up quickly without the need to construct additional facilities or support infrastructure.

Airspace sovereignty has always been a priority for Indonesia, but air force patrols and interceptions have been limited in the past due to the number of fighters in its inventory. However, with the completed delivery of 24 F-16s and an order for 11 Su-35s, Indonesia will have more fighters to cover its airspace, thus making a third command more viable.


https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/mil-log/dsa-2018-indonesia-seeks-new-transport-aircraft/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Cobham Wins KF-X Multirole Fighter Oxygen System Contract*

12 April 2018





Cobham to provide Next Gen Oxygen Concentrator and Electronic Seat Mounted Regulator for KF-X fighter (image : KF-X)

Cobham has received a contract from Korean Aerospace Industries Ltd (KAI) to design and supply a pilot Oxygen System for the future KF-X, an advanced multirole fighter aircraft currently under development. This represents the fourth contract award Cobham has earned from KAI in support of the KF-X program. Other Cobham solutions selected by KAI for KF-X include Missile Ejection Launchers (MEL), a full range of Communication, Navigation and Identification (CNI) conformal antennas, and external fuel tanks and pylons.

Cobham Mission Systems, the market leader in military life support oxygen systems, will be leveraging its latest Next Generation Oxygen Concentrator technology, as well as the newly developed Electronic Seat Mounted Regulator to outfit the KF-X aircraft. This high-reliability system will not only meet or exceed the current requirements, but will be capable of spiral upgrades as new technologies, such as pilot breathing sensors, are introduced in the future.

“Cobham has a long history of working with KAI on a number of aircraft platforms. We are very excited that KAI selected Cobham’s latest oxygen concentrator solution for its newest platform,” said Kevin McKeown, Vice President, and General Manager of Cobham Mission Systems. “The KF-X program is strategically important for Cobham and this contract award will allow us to continue to lead the market in life support oxygen systems for military aircraft”, he added.

The multi-year contract will support the entire EMD Phase of KF-X aircraft development.

(Cobham)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia reorganises surface combatants, prepares for establishment of third fleet*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
12 April 2018
*Key Points*

The Indonesian Navy is reorganising its surface assets to prepare for the establishment of a third fleet
The service will undergo a significant reshuffling of surface combatants and change in commands over the next few months
The Indonesian Navy’s (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) proposals to reorganise itself into three fleets have received the approval of President Joko Widodo, and the service is now preparing to move the headquarters of its Eastern Fleet (Komando Armada Republik Indonesia Kawasan Timur: KOARMATIM) from Surabaya in Eastern Java to Sorong, in West Papua.

In preparation for this move, KOARMATIM will transfer the TNI-AL’s fleet of three Fatahillah-class corvettes and three Bung Tomo-class frigates to the Western Fleet (Komando Armada Republik Indonesia Kawasan Barat: KOARMABAR).

http://www.janes.com/article/79220/...nts-prepares-for-establishment-of-third-fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

AMX-13 Retrofit. Credit to Yonkav 2/Turangga Ceta.






https://www.instagram.com/yonkav2tc/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

UK offering GCS type 26 Frigate and MBDA Perseus coastal defense system to Indonesia as in line with the visit of Mr Guto Bebb in Jakarta recently 

*Inggris Tawarkan Kerjasama Pembangunan Fregat dan Sistem Pertahanan Pantai*

13 April 2018





Type 31 GPFF proyek kapal fregat untuk menggantikan fregat Type 23, saat ini masih dalam kontes rancangan. Fregat Type 23 sendiri mempunyai panjang 133m dan bobot penuh 5.400 ton. (image : Babcock)

*Inggris Berkeinginan Tingkatkan Kerjasama Pertahanan dengan Indonesia*

Jakarta – Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) RI Ryamizard Ryacudu dengan didampingi sejumlah Pejabat Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan), menerima kunjungan kehormatan Menteri Muda untuk Pengadaan Pertahanan Inggris Mr. Guto Bebb MP di Kemhan Jakarta, Kamis (12/4).

Selama dua hari kunjungannya di Indonesia, Menteri Muda untuk Pengadaan Pertahanan Ingris, selain berkunjung ke Menhan RI juga diagendakan melakukan kunjungan kehormatan ke Menteri BUMN, Panglima TNI dan Kasad.

Dalam pertemuan tersebut, Pemerintah Inggris melalui Menteri Muda untuk Pengadaan Pertahanan, memandang hubungan dengan Indonesia sangat penting, karenanya Inggris berkeinginan meningkatkan kerjasama bidang pertahanan yang selama ini sudah terjalin baik, dengan membangun kemitraan melalui industri pertahanan.





Type 26 GCS kapal fregat dengan panjang 150m dan bobot penuh 8.000 ton, sudah masuk tahap produksi untuk tiga kapal pertama (image : thinkdefence)

Saat ini, kerjasama bidang pertahanan yang sudah berjalan diantaranya MoU Angkatan Laut kedua negara, namun Pemerintah Inggris berharap dapat merealisasikan peningkatan kerjasama dengan TNI AD dan AU untuk membangun sistem pertahanan yang kuat melalui skema latihan bersama, dalam menghadapi berbagai ancaman terutama serangan teroris.

Menyinggung pertahanan maritim, Inggris menyampaikan akan mendukung rencana Indonesia untuk membangun sistem pertahanan pantai.

Menanggapi tawaran Inggris untuk mengembangkan kemitraan dalam hal kerjasama pembangunan kapal perang jenis fregat dan sistem pertahanan pantai, Menhan RI menyambut positif, namun Menhan menyatakan perlunya melakukan penjajakan awal sebelum melangkah ke hal selanjutnya.





MBDA Perseus, proyek kerjasama Inggris-Prancis untuk rudal jelajah stealth anti kapal yang dapat diluncurkan dari multi-platform : kapal, kapal selam, pesawat terbang dan daratan (land-based platform) berjangkauan 300km untuk menggantikan Harpoon dan Exocet (image : MBDA) 

Menjawab pertanyaan Menteri muda Inggris tentang penggunaan senjata kimia, Menhan RI menyatakan sangat tidak setuju, mengingat efek yang ditimbulkan sangat berbahaya dan dapat berdampak terhadap lingkungan serta manusia. Berdasarkan beberapa perjalanan tugas ke luar negeri, Menhan RI selalu menyerukan pentingnya menjaga perdamaian dan hubungan kondusif antar negara-negara di dunia.

Di akhir pembicaraan, kedua menteri sepakat untuk saling bertukar pengetahuan terutama dalam hal pengembangan alutsista dan dalam kesempatan tersebut, Menhan RI juga menerima undangan pihak inggris, untuk menghadiri Pameran Dirgantara pada Bulan Juli 2018, yang akan diikuti oleh 400 peserta pameran sekaligus menyatakan akan hadir dengan membawa sejumlah Direksi Industri Pertahanan Indonesia.

(Kemhan)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*TNI denies use of rockets to chase armed group*
Jumat, 6 April 2018 11:56 WIB - 35 Views

Reporter: Evarianus Supar






The Indonesian Army personnel doing exercise in swamp area operation. (ANTARA FOTO/Jojon)

Timika, Papua (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) have denied using rockets to chase members of an armed group that had allegedly burnt down houses in Tembagapura, Papua.

"We affirmed that during the operation (to hunt down the armed group members), the TNI did not use weapons, such as rockets. The soldiers only used 5.56-caliber SS I rifles," Head of the Communication Division of Cenderawasih Regional Military Command, Colonel Muhammad Aidi, stated here on Thursday (Apr 5).

Officers of the TNI (TNI AD/Indonesian Army in particular) and local police noted that some 1,059 people reside in the six villages. Some people live in the plantation area around Opitawak Hamlet while some others in front of the Kingmi Kimbeli Church, with the food supplies running low.

The TNI has denounced the armed group's statement that the people fled to the forest.

The TNI believes that members of the armed group are fleeing to Aroanop Hamlet located in the south of Banti-Opitawak.

"Aroanop is the village that has not yet been recaptured. It is most likely where the members of the armed criminal group are already staying," Aidi added.

The TNI had not planned to pursue the armed group members, who had allegedly fled to Aroanop Hamlet since the distance from Banti-Kimbeli and Opitawak to Aroanop Hamlet was quite far.

It takes a day or two on foot to travel from Banti to Aroanop Hamlet through the hilly and forested area.

The TNI reported that an armed group had burnt down 17 houses in Banti Village of Tembagapura District, Mimika, Papua, from March 24 to April 1, 2018.

The TNI troops then managed to recapture six villages in Tembagapura on April 2, 2018, and continued to chase the armed group members, who fled to the hills and mountains around Banti and Opitawak.
Editor: Ade P Marboen

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## V3NOM12

Any info about our second protype MMWT, how is the progress so far


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## striver44

*TNI – POLRI BURU SISA TERORIS KELOMPOK SANTOSO*
*



*


Kepolisian Daerah Sulawesi Tengah tetap melaksanakan operasi Tinombala di Kabupaten Poso untuk mengejar para anggota kelompok sipil bersenjata pimpinan teroris Santoso yang selama ini merasahkan masyarakat.

“Kalau untuk Operasi Poso nanti segera akan kita ganti pasukan, jadi termasuk tim buru yang sudah terlatih,” kata Kepala Kepolisian Daerah Sulawesi Tengah Brigadir Jenderal I Ketut Argawa di Palu pada Senin, 16 April 2018.

Argawa mengatakan tim satuan tugas untuk operasi Tinombala juga akan ditambah dengan pasukan dari Brimob Kelapa Dua Jakarta yang sudah mendapat pembekalan untuk memburu teroris. “Kita fokuskan dan berharap bahwa penanganan Poso lebih konprehensif dan spesifik,” ujarnya.

Operasi Tinombala dilaksanakan untuk melumpuhkan dan menangkap jaringan teroris Mujahidin Indonesia Timur yang dipimpin Santoso. Adapun Santoso telah tewas setelah baku tembak dengan satgas pada 18 Juli 2017. Setelah kematian Santoso, anak buahnya berturut-turut turun gunung.

Kekuatan mereka pun diduga semakin lemah. Ada yang menyerahkan diri, ada yang ditangkap karena kelelahan, atau tewas.

Polisi memperkirakan masih ada tujuh orang anggota MIT yang masih berkeliaran di Poso. Argawa pun mengimbau para buron kasus terorisme itu menyerahkan diri demi terciptanya kedamaian di wilayah Kabupaten Poso. “Para DPO kalau melangkah lebih proaktif dengan kita, kita disambut dengan baik sesuai dengan harapan masyarakat, bahwa kita menginginkan penanganan Poso yang lunak (soft),” kata dia.

Ia juga meminta kepada para buron ini untuk tidak melakukan tindakan yang bisa merugikan, khususnya kepada masyarakat yang tidak berdosa di wilayah Kabupaten Poso. “Satu yang kita harapkan, jangan ganggu masyarakat di sana, baik mereka yang sedang berkebun maupun aktivitas lainnya. Biarkan masyarak kita berkebun seperti masa-masa lalu,” kata Argawa.

Operasi Tinombala akan dilaksanakan hingga tiga bulan ke depan setelah diperpanjang sejak 1 April 2018. Argawa mengatakan dalam operasi kali ini, pihaknya akan dibantu oleh anggota TNI sebanyak kurang lebih 100 orang.

“Kami berharap jangan sampai tiga bulan, masalah ini sudah selesai, karena kita berharap seperti kemarin, begitu selesai kita deklarasikan tidak ada lagi (aksi terorisme), ini yang kita dukung,” kata Argawa, sebagaimana dikutip dari laman _Tempo (16/ 04)_.

*For non Indo speakers: The army police joint forces will hunt the remnants of santoso terrorist group in Poso a total of 7 terrorist remain from the initial 14*


----------



## mandala

Sneak Peek - Pindad Medium Tank 2nd Prototype. Credit to Windu Paramarta.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

mandala said:


> Sneak Peek - Pindad Medium Tank 2nd Prototype. Credit to Windu Paramarta.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Could be the 1st prototype right?
If he can take a pic why not take full pic, stop teasing us.


----------



## GraveDigger388

mandala said:


> Sneak Peek - Pindad Medium Tank 2nd Prototype. Credit to Windu Paramarta.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


"Bolts, nuts, and washers... Petir, kacang, dan mesin cuci.."

 well, he's not wrong..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

jek_sperrow said:


> Could be the 1st prototype right?
> If he can take a pic why not take full pic, stop teasing us.


I don't think so. The bolts and screws are new. And tracks is different from the previous prototype.


----------



## NEKONEKO

mandala said:


> tracks is different from the previous prototype.


nice, looks better


----------



## V3NOM12

Yup, the first prototype looks very thin


----------



## dBSPL

Pindad did a great job. Also Fnss Kaplan chassis is very close to entering the Turkish army inventory with a different turret. It was a very successful project for both firms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

dBSPL said:


> different turret.


additional info?


----------



## dBSPL

jek_sperrow said:


> additional info?



184 pieces of Fnss Kaplan were ordered within the scope of STA (weapon carrier platform). A smaller chassis under 20 tons with almost same sub.

However, after the mass production contract of the Altay main battle tank was made, there is a plan for the new gen. AFV needs of the armored brigades. In this regard, two ready platforms in the hands of the Turkish defense industry are Otokar Tulpar and Fnss Kaplan.

If Fnss Kaplan's 35 tons chassis selected, Turkey will have a different turret according to their needs. For example :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Senegal, Cote d’Ivoire line up Indonesian aircraft*
*Jeremy Binnie, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
16 April 2018
Senegal and Côte d’Ivoire have signed a framework agreement covering the sale of an unspecified number of CN235 and NC212 aircraft, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) confirmed on 15 April, when it posted an Indonesian media report about the deal on its website.

The report said the agreement was signed by PTDI president Elfien Goentoro and Gaby Peretz, the head of a Belgian company called Air Defence Trading that is acting on behalf of the African countries. It added that the contracts are expected to be finalised in July or August.

The agreement reportedly covers the delivery of aircraft worth USD75 million: a single CN235-220 maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) and two NC212-220 maritime surveillance aircraft for Senegal; and a single CN235-220 transport for Côte d’Ivoire.

http://www.janes.com/article/79296/senegal-cote-d-ivoire-line-up-indonesian-aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Air Platforms
*DSA 2018: TAI offers Anka MALE UAV to Southeast Asian countries*
*Gabriel Dominguez, Kuala Lumpur* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
17 April 2018
Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) is offering its Anka medium-altitude, long-endurance (MALE) unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) to Southeast Asian countries, including Malaysia and Indonesia.

“Market analysis is showing that there is a huge potential for MALE-class UAVs in Southeast Asia, particularly considering the maritime surveillance requirements for fighting human trafficking, smuggling, and piracy in the area,” a company official told _Jane’s_ .

In Malaysia the company, which showcased the Anka UAV for the first time at a DSA exhibition, is partnering with DRB-HICOM Defence Technologies (Deftech) to meet the Royal Malaysian Air Force’s (RMAF’s) requirement for wide-area aerial surveillance.

Deftech’s collaboration with TAI focuses on the areas of advanced aero composites, aerospace, and unmanned technology, a Deftech official said, adding that the company also expects to enhance its capabilities and maximise the potential of its subsidiaries involved in the aerospace and unmanned systems domains through the collaboration.

http://www.janes.com/article/79345/dsa-2018-tai-offers-anka-male-uav-to-southeast-asian-countries

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

First flight CN235-220 Maritime Patrol Aircraft serial number N67 for the Indonesian Navy. Credit to PTDI.











https://www.instagram.com/officialptdi/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

madokafc said:


> Air Platforms
> *DSA 2018: TAI offers Anka MALE UAV to Southeast Asian countries*
> *Gabriel Dominguez, Kuala Lumpur* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 17 April 2018
> Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) is offering its Anka medium-altitude, long-endurance (MALE) unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) to Southeast Asian countries, including Malaysia and Indonesia.
> 
> “Market analysis is showing that there is a huge potential for MALE-class UAVs in Southeast Asia, particularly considering the maritime surveillance requirements for fighting human trafficking, smuggling, and piracy in the area,” a company official told _Jane’s_ .
> 
> In Malaysia the company, which showcased the Anka UAV for the first time at a DSA exhibition, is partnering with DRB-HICOM Defence Technologies (Deftech) to meet the Royal Malaysian Air Force’s (RMAF’s) requirement for wide-area aerial surveillance.
> 
> Deftech’s collaboration with TAI focuses on the areas of advanced aero composites, aerospace, and unmanned technology, a Deftech official said, adding that the company also expects to enhance its capabilities and maximise the potential of its subsidiaries involved in the aerospace and unmanned systems domains through the collaboration.
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/79345/dsa-2018-tai-offers-anka-male-uav-to-southeast-asian-countries


^^ PTDI CEO Elfien Goentoro with Turkish TAI officials - DSA 2018. Credit to PTDI.






https://www.instagram.com/officialptdi/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT PAL' Makassar class variant for MRSS project proposal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Komodo 4x4 no 56


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

*US, Indonesia Airmen talks enhance interoperability




*
(Center right) U.S. Air Force Maj. Gen Russell Mack, Pacific Air Forces deputy commander, (center left) Indonesian Air Vice Marshal Umar Sugeng Haryono and the attendees of the U.S. and Indonesian Airman-to-Airman talks pose for a group photo in the Courtyard of Heroes at Joint Base Pearl Harbor-Hickam, Hawaii, April 11, 2018. PACAF senior leaders hosted Indonesian air force leaders to discuss common regional security challenges. The A2A talks are intended to increase cooperation with allies and partners. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Daniel Robles)

*JOINT BASE PEARL HARBOR-HICKAM, Hawaii (AFNS) -- *Pacific Air Forces hosted the Indonesian air force leadership here to discuss the continued partnership and integration of both air forces during Airman-to-Airman talks April 11 – 12, 2018.

A2A talks are designed to foster military-to-military relationships with regional partners and pave the way for future collaboration. The exchange allows Airmen to meet face-to-face to discuss common regional security challenges.

“These talks are invaluable as we continue to develop our military-to-military relationships here in the Indo-Pacific,” said U.S. Air Force Maj. Gen. Russell Mack, Pacific Air Forces deputy commander. “Our objective is to solve problems and make changes. If we can’t reach an agreement right away, we will figure out solutions that mutually benefit both of our countries and our militaries.”

During the two-day conference, PACAF leadership and seven members of the Indonesian air force discussed expanding their bilateral engagements, increasing cooperation in aviation safety, cybersecurity efforts, future subject matter expert exchanges and improving and expanding the Cope West bilateral exercise.

“This meeting provides a wonderful opportunity to discuss and explore ways to enhance the professionalism of our respective air forces,” said Indonesian Air Vice Marshal Umar Sugeng Haryono. “This will strengthen the relationship between both air forces for years to come.”

The U.S. and Indonesian militaries conduct approximately 170 activities annually across the Defense Department , which included exercise Cope West 18 in March.

“The only way we can face the challenges in the Pacific is through our partners.” Mack said. “I would argue that the biggest asymmetric advantage we have in the Indo-Pacific is our partners.”

This was the 10th annual A2A talks between the two nations. The strategies and plans formed during the A2A talks will be used by both nations for the next two to five years. The two air forces are scheduled to meet again for A2A talks in Indonesia, March 2019.

http://www.af.mil/News/Article-Disp...onesia-airmen-talks-enhance-interoperability/


*Sejumlah Kapal Perang AS Bersiap Datang ke Indonesia*




*
JAKARTA* - Sejumlah kapal perang Amerika Serikat (AS) akan datang ke Indonesia dalam rangka membina hubungan kerja sama angkatan bersenjata kedua negara. 

Sehubungan dengan rencana kehadiran kapal perang tersebut, Duta Besar (Dubes) Luar Biasa dan Berkuasa Penuh (LBBP) AS untuk Indonesia, H E Joseph R Donovan Jr memohon kepada Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto untuk membantu kelancaran kegiatan kunjungan itu. Hal itu disampaikan Joseph saat melakukan pertemuan dengan Panglima TNI di Mabes TNI, Cilangkap, Jakarta, Rabu 18/4/2018.

Menanggapi rencana kedatangan kapal perang AS itu ke Indonesia, Panglima menyatakan TNI akan membantu kelancaran kunjungan tersebut agar dapat berjalan lancar dan saling menguntungkan kedua belah pihak.

Panglima TNI menyampaikan bahwa kunjungan kehormatan Dubes AS ini juga untuk mempererat hubungan kerja sama kedua negara dalam berbagai bidang, khususnya di bidang pelayanan kesehatan yang dilaksanakan dalam kegiatan Pacific Partnership 2018 di Bengkulu.

Panglima TNI mengucapkan terima kasih kepada AS karena telah menghadirkan kapal rumah sakit United States Naval Ship (USNS) Mercy dalam melaksanakan kegiatan pelayanan kesehatan kepada masyarakat di Bengkulu. 

Ucapan terima kasih juga disampaikan Panglima atas kehadiran Dubes AS di Manado dalam rangka latihan bersama dengan melibatkan pesawat udara F-16.

“Kerja sama dalam kegiatan Pacific Partnership sangat bermanfaat bagi masyarakat, khususnya bagi dokter dan tenaga medis Indonesia dalam menghadapi berbagai kemungkinan yang terjadi terkait bencana alam,” kata Panglima dalam keterangan tertulisnya yang diterima *SINDOnews.*

Adapun Mr Joseph, juga mengucapkan terima kasih atas apresiasi dan dukungan Panglima TNI yang ditunjukkan pada saat kedatangan kapal rumah sakit United States Naval Ship (USNS) Mercy dalam rangka kegiatan Pacific Partnership.

Mr Joseph berharap kegiatan Pacific Partnership tersebut dapat bermanfaat bagi Indonesia dan juga Amerika, khususnya dalam persiapan menghadapi bencana alam di Indonesia. 

Mr Joseph mengatakan, kerja sama di bidang kesehatan dengan Indonesia diawali ketika terjadi bencana tsunami pada 2004. "Bencana tsunami itu menyadarkan kita semua untuk mempersiapkan diri lebih baik lagi guna mendukung misi misi kemanusiaan dalam rangka menghadapi bencana alam," katanya.

Dalam pertemuan tersebut turut hadir mendampingi Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto antara lain Asrenum Panglima TNI Laksda TNI Agung Prasetiawan, Asintel Panglima TNI Mayjen TNI Benny Indra Pujihastono, Kabais TNI Marsda TNI Kisenda Wiranata Kusuma, Kapuspen TNI Mayjen TNI M S Fadhilah, dan Kapuskersin TNI Laksma TNI Tatit Eko Witjaksono.

Sedangkan Mr Joseph didampingi Athan AS di Jakarta Kolonel Michael D Spake, Kepala Kantor Kerja Sama Pertahanan Kolonel Brady A Crosier, Atase Laut AS di Jakarta CDR Greg R, Adams dan Penasihat Politik Kedubes AS Ms Geneve E Menscher.
(thm)
US warship to visit Indonesia
https://nasional.sindonews.com/read...ang-as-bersiap-datang-ke-indonesia-1524079323

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

Unbelievable .... But ...... Better late than Never to consider the project ...
----------
*DSA 2018: Indonesia considers pulling out of KFX/IFX project*

The Indonesian government is contemplating withdrawing from the programme with South Korea to develop the next-generation Korean Fighter Xperiment/Indonesia Fighter Xperiment (KFX/IFX) aircraft, Jane’s has learnt.

Speaking at the Defence Services Asia (DSA) 2018 exhibition in Kuala Lumpur Indonesian officials said that while the country’s involvement is currently continuing, several key issues are causing debate over whether participation should be terminated.

In January 2018 Indonesian defence officials stated in comments to local media that there is currently a shortfall of about IDR1.85 trillion (USD140 million) that needs to be paid to South Korea in return for its involvement in the KFX/IFX programme as per finance agreements signed in 2015. Jane’s understands that Indonesia’s repayments on the programme are behind by about 40% of its agreed financial commitment.

__________________


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

*DSA 2018: Kaplan MT to undergo qualification tests in Indonesia*
*



*
*Gabriel Dominguez, Kuala Lumpur* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
18 April 2018
The Kaplan MT Modern Medium Weight Tank (MMWT) is set to undergo qualification tests with the Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Darat: TNI-AD) between May and July of this year.
“A prototype, which was jointly developed by Turkey’s FNSS and Indonesia’s PT Pindad, is already in Indonesia and a second one is being assembled at PT-Pindad’s facilities in Bandung,” an FNSS source told _Jane’s_ at the Defence Services Asia (DSA) 2018 exhibition in Kuala Lumpur, pointing out that both vehicles will take part in the upcoming tests.

“The successful completion of the qualification process should lead to a government-to-government contract for serial production of the platform,” he said, adding that delivery of the first vehicles is expected to take place within two years of the contract being signed.

Intended to provide direct fire and tactical mobility to the Indonesian forces, the rear-engined Kaplan MT has been designed to the meet the TNI-AD’s requirement for a medium-weight tank. It uses the design principles of the Kaplan 30 infantry fighting vehicle – except for its engine position – to mount a 105 mm gun and provide a high level of protection to a crew of three.

http://www.janes.com/article/79392/dsa-2018-kaplan-mt-to-undergo-qualification-tests-in-indonesia


*DSA 2018: Indonesia considers pulling out of KFX/IFX project*
*



*
*Jon Grevatt, Kuala Lumpur* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
17 April 2018
*Key Points*

Indonesia is considering withdrawing from the KFX/IFX development programme with South Korea.
The reasons for the potential withdrawal include financing, technology sharing, and geopolitical factors.
The Indonesian government is contemplating withdrawing from the programme with South Korea to develop the next-generation Korean Fighter Xperiment/Indonesia Fighter Xperiment (KFX/IFX) aircraft, _Jane’s_ has learnt.

Speaking at the Defence Services Asia (DSA) 2018 exhibition in Kuala Lumpur Indonesian officials said that while the country’s involvement is currently continuing, several key issues are causing debate over whether participation should be terminated.

These issues include finances, the degree to which Indonesia is gaining “strategic technical benefits”, and what officials described as 'geopolitical factors'. Officials also indicated that Indonesia’s future participation in the programme is likely to be determined by its senior leadership, including President Joko Widodo.

One Indonesian industry source said, “Actually, money is not the main issue even though there have been some issues with this. The main factors in this decision are the technical advantages that Indonesia can get through the programme and some geopolitical factors that the Indonesian government must consider.”

In reference to these geopolitical factors, the industry source mentioned “Russia, the USA, South Korea”. He did not elaborate but it is understood by _Jane’s_ that Indonesia’s involvement in the project has been a source of concern in the US, a key supplier of KFX/IFX technologies, which is wary about the country’s long-standing military-technical ties with Russia.

In January 2018 Indonesian defence officials stated in comments to local media that there is currently a shortfall of about IDR1.85 trillion (USD140 million) that needs to be paid to South Korea in return for its involvement in the KFX/IFX programme as per finance agreements signed in 2015. _Jane’s_ understands that Indonesia’s repayments on the programme are behind by about 40% of its agreed financial commitment.

http://www.janes.com/article/79330/dsa-2018-indonesia-considers-pulling-out-of-kfx-ifx-project

well...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Bugs

jek_sperrow said:


> *DSA 2018: Kaplan MT to undergo qualification tests in Indonesia*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Gabriel Dominguez, Kuala Lumpur* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 18 April 2018
> The Kaplan MT Modern Medium Weight Tank (MMWT) is set to undergo qualification tests with the Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Darat: TNI-AD) between May and July of this year.
> “A prototype, which was jointly developed by Turkey’s FNSS and Indonesia’s PT Pindad, is already in Indonesia and a second one is being assembled at PT-Pindad’s facilities in Bandung,” an FNSS source told _Jane’s_ at the Defence Services Asia (DSA) 2018 exhibition in Kuala Lumpur, pointing out that both vehicles will take part in the upcoming tests.
> 
> “The successful completion of the qualification process should lead to a government-to-government contract for serial production of the platform,” he said, adding that delivery of the first vehicles is expected to take place within two years of the contract being signed.
> 
> Intended to provide direct fire and tactical mobility to the Indonesian forces, the rear-engined Kaplan MT has been designed to the meet the TNI-AD’s requirement for a medium-weight tank. It uses the design principles of the Kaplan 30 infantry fighting vehicle – except for its engine position – to mount a 105 mm gun and provide a high level of protection to a crew of three.
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/79392/dsa-2018-kaplan-mt-to-undergo-qualification-tests-in-indonesia
> 
> 
> *DSA 2018: Indonesia considers pulling out of KFX/IFX project*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Jon Grevatt, Kuala Lumpur* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
> 17 April 2018
> *Key Points*
> 
> Indonesia is considering withdrawing from the KFX/IFX development programme with South Korea.
> The reasons for the potential withdrawal include financing, technology sharing, and geopolitical factors.
> The Indonesian government is contemplating withdrawing from the programme with South Korea to develop the next-generation Korean Fighter Xperiment/Indonesia Fighter Xperiment (KFX/IFX) aircraft, _Jane’s_ has learnt.
> 
> Speaking at the Defence Services Asia (DSA) 2018 exhibition in Kuala Lumpur Indonesian officials said that while the country’s involvement is currently continuing, several key issues are causing debate over whether participation should be terminated.
> 
> These issues include finances, the degree to which Indonesia is gaining “strategic technical benefits”, and what officials described as 'geopolitical factors'. Officials also indicated that Indonesia’s future participation in the programme is likely to be determined by its senior leadership, including President Joko Widodo.
> 
> One Indonesian industry source said, “Actually, money is not the main issue even though there have been some issues with this. The main factors in this decision are the technical advantages that Indonesia can get through the programme and some geopolitical factors that the Indonesian government must consider.”
> 
> In reference to these geopolitical factors, the industry source mentioned “Russia, the USA, South Korea”. He did not elaborate but it is understood by _Jane’s_ that Indonesia’s involvement in the project has been a source of concern in the US, a key supplier of KFX/IFX technologies, which is wary about the country’s long-standing military-technical ties with Russia.
> 
> In January 2018 Indonesian defence officials stated in comments to local media that there is currently a shortfall of about IDR1.85 trillion (USD140 million) that needs to be paid to South Korea in return for its involvement in the KFX/IFX programme as per finance agreements signed in 2015. _Jane’s_ understands that Indonesia’s repayments on the programme are behind by about 40% of its agreed financial commitment.
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/79330/dsa-2018-indonesia-considers-pulling-out-of-kfx-ifx-project
> 
> well...



.._."the US, a key supplier of KFX/IFX technologies, which is wary about the country’s long-standing military-technical ties with Russia."
_
Russia or no Russia, US will never supply those technologies to the project because we are not an ally of US. Were there any US high-tech military technologies that they share to Indonesia in the past? I can't think of any.


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Star Bugs said:


> .._."the US, a key supplier of KFX/IFX technologies, which is wary about the country’s long-standing military-technical ties with Russia."
> _
> Russia or no Russia, US will never supply those technologies to the project because we are not an ally of US. Were there any US high-tech military technologies that they share to Indonesia in the past? I can't think of any.


Nah, the US just worry that future kfx will be competitor for their F-35 market, thats why they reluctant to give key technology to kfx program


----------



## Brainsucker

Star Bugs said:


> .._."the US, a key supplier of KFX/IFX technologies, which is wary about the country’s long-standing military-technical ties with Russia."
> _
> Russia or no Russia, US will never supply those technologies to the project because we are not an ally of US. Were there any US high-tech military technologies that they share to Indonesia in the past? I can't think of any.



But what about Apache? It is a high tech military technology too.


----------



## Logam42

Star Bugs said:


> .._."the US, a key supplier of KFX/IFX technologies, which is wary about the country’s long-standing military-technical ties with Russia."
> _
> Russia or no Russia, US will never supply those technologies to the project because we are not an ally of US. Were there any US high-tech military technologies that they share to Indonesia in the past? I can't think of any.



Doesn't stop them from trying to prevent us from gaining the tech.

America is a Hegemon, little wonder they want to make sure that they remain the biggest kid on the block. Every strengthening of ties between Indonesia and their rival Russia threatens that.


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> Doesn't stop them from trying to prevent us from gaining the tech.
> 
> America is a Hegemon, little wonder they want to make sure that they remain the biggest kid on the block. Every strengthening of ties between Indonesia and their rival Russia threatens that.



Kinda absurd logic, they got enough competition in arms sales and foreign influences in the region lately. UK, france, Russian, Chinese and Japan is willing to share and become strategic partner to an important and big Nation like Indonesia. The naration of is all not about , is kinda rethoric and the true reason of this administration to withdraw from KFX IFX project


----------



## Logam42

madokafc said:


> Kinda absurd logic, they got enough competition in arms sales and foreign influences in the region lately. UK, france, Russian, Chinese and Japan is willing to share and become strategic partner to an important and big Nation like Indonesia. The naration of is all not about , is kinda rethoric and the true reason of this administration to withdraw from KFX IFX project


So... what's the true reason this administration wants to withdraw from the KFX IFX project? I think you forgot to type it somewhere in there.

I don't believe American grandstanding is the _only_ reason Indonesia wants to withdraw (Article did say there was finance issues), but while it is absurd logic, America has acted that way before.

For example the OBOR initiative by China as well as its increasing economic influence in Africa. America _knows_ it can't match China investment for investment so instead it makes a huge fuss about "Chinese meddling in Africa" and "Thinly veiled economic Imperialism in Asia".

Is it absurd and hypocritical? Yes. Did it stop America from doing it? No.

With that in mind I can totally see how America could and would pressure Indonesia if it meant it would prevent gains by its rivals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Brainsucker said:


> But what about Apache? It is a high tech military technology too.


Buying weapons and getting knowledge to build it; is a different thing.
Indonesia is not Japan / South Korea, that will be allowed to get TOT like in the F-2, F-15J, KF-16.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## V3NOM12

The titles writen "considered" so its not final yet. But honestly i hope KFX/IFX will keep going as planned.


----------



## Star Bugs

Logam42 said:


> So... what's the true reason this administration wants to withdraw from the KFX IFX project? I think you forgot to type it somewhere in there.
> 
> I don't believe American grandstanding is the _only_ reason Indonesia wants to withdraw (Article did say there was finance issues), but while it is absurd logic, America has acted that way before.
> 
> For example the OBOR initiative by China as well as its increasing economic influence in Africa. America _knows_ it can't match China investment for investment so instead it makes a huge fuss about "Chinese meddling in Africa" and "Thinly veiled economic Imperialism in Asia".
> 
> Is it absurd and hypocritical? Yes. Did it stop America from doing it? No.
> 
> With that in mind I can totally see how America could and would pressure Indonesia if it meant it would prevent gains by its rivals.



Yes, US is just one factor. The other factor is SoKor. We have 20% share in the project, tapi dapet techno apa? Kalo cuma diajarin nge-las sana sini ya buat apa. What's in the contract of this project. Suppliers and partners like to keep the terms and condition of the deal '*open*' so that they can change the terms and conditions along the way of the project for their own advantage. I don't think SoKor is going share key technologies to us that easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes

*Dubes Korsel: kapal selam TNI dikirim pekan depan*
*




*
Dokumentasi - Prajurit TNI AL berusaha menambatkan tali KRI Nagapasa-403 setibanya di Dermaga Kapal Selam Koarmatim, Ujung, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Senin (28/8/2017). KRI Nagapasa-403 merupakan kapal selam diesel elektrik type 209/1400 pesanan pertama Indonesia kepada Korsel dan menjadi kapal selam ketiga yang dimiliki TNI AL. ANTARA FOTO/Zabur Karuru/aww/17.

Jakarta, (ANTARA News) - Kapal selam kedua dari tiga kapal selam pesanan TNI Angkatan Laut yang dibuat oleh Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) akan dikirim dari Korea Selatan, pekan depan.

Rencananya, Menteri Pertahanan RI Ryamizard Ryacudu akan menyaksikan langsung upacara pengiriman kapal selam tersebut di dermaga galangan kapal DSME, Gyeongsang Selatan, Korea Selatan.

"Ini adalah kapal selam kedua yang akan dikirim *pada 25 April mendatang*," ujar Duta Besar Korea Selatan untuk Indonesia Kim Chang-beom dalam wawancara khusus dengan Antara di Jakarta, Kamis.

Sementara kapal selam pertama yang dinamakan KRI Nagapasa-403 telah tiba di Tanah Air pada Agustus 2017, dan *satu lagi kapal selam sedang dirakit di PT PAL Indonesia*, Surabaya.

Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu mengatakan masuknya kapal selam KRI Nagapasa-403 dalam jajaran TNI AL diharapkan mampu mendukung terciptanya stabilitas keamanan kawasan dan mewujudkan Indonesia sebagai poros maritim dunia.

Menurut Menhan, pertahanan negara perlu ditopang dengan alutsista yang kuat.

Berdasarkan kontrak pengadaan kapal selam DSME 209 yang dilaksanakan Kementerian Pertahanan RI dengan pihak DSME, maka dilaksanakan pembangunan tiga unit kapal selam sejak Januari 2013. Kapal tersebut masing-masing memiliki *bobot 1.400 ton, panjang 61,3 meter dan lebar 7,6 meter dengan kecepatan 21 knot di bawah air*.

Kapal dengan *kapasitas 40 personnel dan bisa berlayar lebih dari 50 hari ini dilengkapi dengan peluncur torpedo yang mampu meluncurkan torpedo 533 mm dan peluru kendali anti kapal permukaan yang merupakan modernisasi armada kapal selam TNI AL*.

Dubes Kim berharap kerja sama bidang pertahanan ini bisa dikembangkan tidak hanya pada aspek pengadaan tetapi juga perakitan dan transfer teknologi pembuatan kapal selam.

"Kerja sama pertahanan adalah salah satu pilar kemitraan strategis antara Indonesia dan Korea Selatan," tuturnya.

https://www.antaranews.com/berita/702881/dubes-korsel-kapal-selam-tni-dikirim-pekan-depan

Summary: The Second new submarine (KRI Ardedali-404) built in South Korea will be sent to Indonesia next week. One submarine is still under construction in PT PAL.

*Senegal pesan kapal tanker dan kargo dari Indonesia*




Kapal Perusak Kawal Rudal TNI AL Kapal tunda menarik kapal perang jenis perusak kawal rudal (PKR) yang menjalani uji coba di Galangan Divisi Kapal Niaga PT PAL Indonesia, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Kamis (19/10/2017). Kapal perang buatan PT PAL kedua jenis frigate sigma 10514 bernomer lambung 332 dengan panjang 105 meter, lebar 14 meter yang memiliki kecepatan 28 knots tersebut rencana nya akan diserah terimakan kepada TNI AL akhir bulan ini. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)

London (ANTARA News) - Setelah membeli pesawat dan kereta dari Indonesia , Senegal akan membeli *kapal tanker dan kargo seberat 18.500 ton *dan berminat membeli *dua kapal patroli ukuran 60 meter *untuk mengawasi wilayah pesisirnya sepanjang 700 km.

Hal itu disampaikan Menteri Urusan Pengembangan Jaringan Perkeretaapian Nasional Senegal, Abdou Ndene Sall, mewakili Pemerintah Senegal dalam kunjungannya ke PT. PAL dan Indonesia-Africa Forum (IAF) di Bali pekan lalu.

Pensosbud KBRI Doha, Dimas Prihadi dalam keterangan kepada Antara London, Jumat menyebutkan bahwa keinginan pemerintah Senegal membeli kapal tanker dari Indonesia di konfirmasi oleh Direktur Utama PT. PAL Indonesia, Budiman Saleh yang mengatakan Senegal akan membeli kapal tanker dan kargo seberat 18.500 ton.

Selain itu, Senegal juga berminat membeli dua kapal patroli ukuran 60 meter untuk mengawasi wilayah pesisirnya sepanjang 700 km.

Menurut Budiman Saleh, Senegal juga berniat akan membeli beberapa kapal lainnya dari PT. PAL, antara lain *kapal VIP 50 penumpang untuk presiden, kapal feri 250 penumpang untuk transportasi ke Pulau Goree dan kapal feri cepat kapasitas 500 dan 2000 penumpang untuk transportasi ke Provinsi Ziguinchor *dan wilayah sekitarnya dengan spesifikasi kelas ekonomi, bisnis dan first class.

Dubes RI di Dakar, Mansyur Pangeran, mengatakan saat ini kapal yang digunakan untuk mengangkut penumpang dari Dakar ke Ziguinchor adalah kapal dari Korea Selatan.

"Kami harap Indonesia dapat segera merealisasikan kerja sama ini untuk memenuhi kebutuhan transportasi laut di Senegal karena antara Indonesia dan Senegal sudah pernah ada ikatan sejarah di bidang ini," kata Dubes Mansyur Pangeran.

Dikatakannya proses pembelian kapal ini sudah dimulai sejak tahun 2017 dan instansi menangani yaituConseil d`Administration du Conseil S n galais des Chargeurs (COSEC) pun sudah melakukan kunjungan ke PT. PAL, kebutuhan kapal di Senegal sangat besar.

Menurut Dubes Mansyur, Indonesia dan Senegal memiliki ikatan historis ketika kapal Senegalle Joola" dengan trayek Dakar - Ziguinchor tenggelam dan digantikan kapal feri Wilis yang disewa dari Indonesia (Pelni) lengkap dengan kapten kapal dan awaknya.

"Ikatan historis ini membuktikan komitmen yang tinggi dari Pemerintah Indonesia untuk membina kerja sama dengan Senegal,"ujarnya.

Budiman menyambut baik minat Senegal, dan perusahaannya akan menyampaikan proposal dengan spesifikasinya untuk mendapatkan tanggapan resmi dari Senegal. Budiman juga menawarkan?kapal tunda atau tug boat?dan meminta agar Menteri Ndene Sall dapat menyampaikan kepada pihak terkait di Senegal. *

https://www.antaranews.com/berita/703129/senegal-pesan-kapal-tanker-dan-kargo-dari-indonesia

Summary: After buying airplanes and train car, Senegal will buy some vessels from Indonesia such as two 60 m patrol boat, tanker and cargo vessel, presidential VIP vessel, and two ferry vessels. It's gonna be busy days for PT DI and PT PAL. Congrats!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

Arrival of 5 units AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopters for the Indonesian Army Aviation.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## gondes

*Pabrik Drone Pertama di Asia Tenggara Gandeng TNI hingga BIN*
Anugerah Perkasa, CNN Indonesia | Jumat, 20/04/2018 10:17 WIB





Ilustrasi. (Foto: AFP PHOTO / JOSH EDELSON)

Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- PT Famindo Inovasi Teknologi (FIT) meresmikan pabrik pengembangan teknologi _drone_ yang diklaim sebagai yang pertama di Asia Tenggara. Pabrik itu terletak di Jalan Raya Sentul, Bogor, Jawa Barat.

Presiden Direktur PT FIT Julius Agus Salim mengatakan selama ini *drone lebih banyak diimpor dari China dan Eropa*.* Padahal, sambungnya, Indonesia dapat memproduksi sendiri.*

Hal itu disampaikan Julius saat meresmikan pabrik _drone_ yang berlokasi di Jalan Raya Sentul, Kadumangu, Babakan Madang, Bogor pada Kamis (19/4). Dia menuturkan pengembangan teknologi drone saat ini masih langka karena belum ada dukungan teknologi dan edukasi pemanfaatan _drone_.

"Sehingga konsumen _drone_ di Indonesia masih sangat minim dan lebih memilih untuk memakai _drone_ yang dihasilkan oleh teknologi luar negeri," kata Julius dalam keterangan resminya.

Dia menuturkan bahan baku yang bakal digunakan untuk pembuatan _drone_ itu berasal dari dalam negeri. Saat ini, Julius menuturkan, Famindo sudah menjalin kerja sama dengan Mabes TNI, Polri, Basarnas dan BIN.

Ramah Lingkungan

Julius menambahkan _drone_ yang diproduksi perusahaan dibuat oleh pabrik yang diklaim ramah lingkungan serta didukung oleh teknologi yang terakreditasi. Dia menuturkan proses pembuatan setiap produk melalui tiga tahap dinamis yakni desain, perakitan dan pengujian.

Sementara itu, Kepala Badan Nasional Pencarian dan Pertolongan (Kabasarnas) Marsdya TNI Muhammad Syaugi yang hadir dalam peresmian tersebut menyambut baik terkait peresmian PT FIT yang bergerak dalam bidang pengembangan _drone_ dan Sekolah Pilot Drone. 

"Saya melihat sangat bagus terkait pengembangan produksi drone termasuk adanya sekolah pilot khusus _drone_ di Indonesia," ujarnya.

Famindo Group merupakan perusahaan riset dan pengembangan di bidang teknologi. Dalam situs resminya disebutkan, *klien perusahaan tersebut terdiri dari sektor bisnis, pemerintah hingga militer. *

Sebelumnya, perangkat nirawak atau _drone_ akan berkembang pesat seiring jaringan telekomunikasi mencapai level 5G. Nilai komersial industri _drone_ diprediksi akan menggunung hingga U$33,9 miliar pada 2025 mendatang atau sekitar Rp474,6 triliun.

Huawei dalam laporan Global Industry Vision (GIV) 2025, menyebut _drone_ menjadi salah satu sektor industri yang akan melesat tinggi ketika teknologi 5G mulai diterapkan.

"Mereka tidak perlu _runway_ dan bisa lepas landas secara vertikal layaknya helikopter," demikian bunyi laporan yang dirilis di Shenzhen, China, pekan ini. *(asa)*

https://www.cnnindonesia.com/teknol...rtama-di-asia-tenggara-gandeng-tni-hingga-bin

Summary: Claimed as the first drone factory in South East Asia, PT FIT of Indonesia build factory and drone pilot school. The company has clients from business, govt and military sectors. Nice! Hope more military capability and capacity to be growing in Indonesia! Congrats!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

mandala said:


> Arrival of 5 units AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopters for the Indonesian Army Aviation.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Lho beberapa minggu kemarin khan udah datang lagi 5 unit.

Yang di foto itu datang lagi 5 unit atau yang bulan lalu itu ?


----------



## mandala

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Lho beberapa minggu kemarin khan udah datang lagi 5 unit.
> 
> Yang di foto itu datang lagi 5 unit atau yang bulan lalu itu ?


Those previous photos are loading process of 5 units Apache Guardians for delivery to Indonesia from the US. The new photos are the arrival of those 5 units in Tanjung Emas Port Semarang.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Ambassadors ask Indonesia to join US-led coalition to pressurize Assad`s regime*

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Three ambassadors, from the United States, United Kingdom, and France, to Indonesia have asked the Indonesian authorities to join the US-led coalition to pressurize Basyar Al-Assad`s regime, which had been accused of using chemical weapons in some attack in Douma, Syria, on April 7.

"We invite Indonesia and the authorities to go further. We would like them to join us in holding Assad`s regime accountable for the misuse and the abuse of the Chemical Weapons Convention (CWC) and the use of chemical weapons against Syrian nationals," UK`s Ambassador to Indonesia, Moazzam Malik, noted here on Thursday.

The United States, United Kingdom, and French ambassadors to Indonesia, namely Joseph Donovan, Moazzam Malik, and Jean-Charles Berthonnet, respectively, met Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi in her office at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Jakarta, on Thursday.

Malik remarked that the three countries were looking forward to call on Indonesia to urge all member states of the Organization on Prohibition of Chemical Weapons (OPCW) to apply pressure on Syria, Russia, and its allies to provide uninterrupted access to an independent fact-finding mission to Douma, Syria.

"We would further like to invite Indonesia to work with us in all international fora to urge all member states, including Syria and Russia, to uphold the convention, as it unravels and represents a dangerous future for all of us across the world," he emphasized.

The ambassadors also highlighted the significant role of CWC in Cambodia in May, in order to stop the misuse and violation of chemical weapons by Assad`s regime against civilians.

Donovan remarked that Syria had signed the treaty on CWC in 2013, as a part of the Geneva Framework, promising to give up the use of chemical weapons, and Russia was the guarantor of that framework.

"We call on Russia to fulfill its international commitment and ensure that all chemical weapons will be removed from Syria," he added.

During the meeting with Marsudi, the ambassadors also provided some justification of the US-led strike in Syria that had begun on April 14, such as the White Helmet Rescuers` (WHR) reports regarding five hundred people being affected by the chemical attack.

The American coalition believe that the chemical used during the attack was most likely chlorine and potentially sarin, regardless of the absence of independent fact-finding mission`s reports.

Meanwhile, the Indonesian authority remains persistent in its stance to object to the unauthorized use of force, albeit frequently done by some states, for acquiring its international customary status, according to a statement on Sunday, a day after the US-led strike in Douma.

Arrmanatha Nasir, the Foreign Affairs Ministry`s spokesman, refused to comment on Thursday`s meeting.

https://en.antaranews.com/news/1154...-us-led-coalition-to-pressurize-assads-regime


*Western allies seek Indonesia support in Syria*

JAKARTA (THE JAKARTA POST/ASIA NEWS NETWORK) - Three Western countries have called on Indonesia to support efforts to pressure the Syrian regime under Bashar al-Assad over its continued use of chemical weapons, barely a week after they fired missiles into Syria in what they claimed to be a justified strike.

In a rare joint announcement in Jakarta, envoys from the United States, France and the United Kingdom urged the Indonesian government to "go further" in demanding responsibility from Assad for the suspected use of chemical weapons against his own people.

The trio made overtures after the first coordinated Western action against Assad following a closed-door meeting with Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi on Thursday (April 19), which they requested, after Jakarta sought clarity over the missile strike over the weekend.

Washington, in collaboration with London and Paris, fired over 100 missiles at three Syrian targets on Saturday to punish the Syrian president for an alleged poison gas attack in the town of Douma on April 7.

"We would like (Indonesia) to join us in holding the Assad regime accountable for the misuse and the abuse of the Chemical Weapons Convention and the use of chemical weapons against Syrian nationals," said UK's Ambassador to Indonesia Moazzam Malik after the meeting.

The Chemical Weapons Convention is a 1993 arms treaty that requires all signatory states to give up all their chemical weapon stocks. Syria joined the convention in 2013, with close ally Russia vouching for the former's removal of all its chemical weapons.

As a member of The Hague-based Organisation of the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons (OPCW), Indonesia played an important role in the enforcement of the convention, Malik said.

"We would further like to invite Indonesia to work with us in all international fora to urge all member states, including Syria and Russia, to uphold the convention because this unravels a very, very dangerous future for all of us in the world," he told reporters.

Neither Retno nor her senior staffers issued a statement about Thursday's meeting, but the government had made its stance known right after the coordinated stirike.

"Indonesia underlines the need for all parties to respect international laws, and norms, in particular the (United Nations) charter on international peace and security," the minister said in an official press statement over the weekend, continuing a line of persistent objections over the unauthorised use of force.

She also strongly condemned "the use of chemical weapons by any party in Syria".

Indonesia also aired its concerns for the safety of civilians and called for a comprehensive resolution to the conflict in Syria through negotiation and peaceful means.

"Indonesia also calls on all parties to ensure the security and safety of civilians, in particular women and children, which must always be a priority," Retno said in the statement.

In line with many other countries like Germany, Canada and Turkey, Indonesia's message echoed the UN in that it called on nations to "show restraint in these dangerous circumstances and to avoid any acts that could escalate the situation and worsen the suffering of the Syrian people".

Meanwhile, countries including Iran, Iraq and China have condemned the strike, calling it a military crime.

Criticism of the Western missile strike not only came from the international community, but also from within the Western allies' ranks, including members of the UK parliament who roasted British Prime Minister Theresa May for not calling for a vote in accordance with required national procedures and accusing her of blindly following US President Donald Trump's orders.

During Thursday's doorstep interview, US Ambassador Joseph R. Donovan said the allies had used up all the diplomatic and economic tools "to avoid the situation that we are in today".

"It is very important to remember that Syria signed the chemical weapons convention...and promised to give up all its chemical weapons and Russia was a guarantor of that framework," he said.

"We called on Russia to fulfill its international commitments and ensure that all chemical weapons are removed from Syria."

French Ambassador to Indonesia Jean-Charles Berthonnet added that the countries had to target Assad's regime as it had crossed a red line with the latest alleged chemical strike.

France, the US and the UK have accused Russia of blocking OPCW inspectors from reaching Douma, saying that Russia and Syria might have tampered with the evidence.

http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se-asia/western-allies-seek-indonesia-support-in-syria

Is it in Indonesia only? why would the 3 of them meet Bu Retno at the same time ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana




----------



## Logam42

jek_sperrow said:


> *Ambassadors ask Indonesia to join US-led coalition to pressurize Assad`s regime*
> 
> 
> *Western allies seek Indonesia support in Syria*
> 
> Is it in Indonesia only? why would the 3 of them meet Bu Retno at the same time ?



Probably want legitimacy. So far everyone has either condemned it or refused to outright endorse it. Even close American allies such as Germany and Canada called for 'restraint on all sides' which is the diplomatic way to say "You shouldn't have escalated it". Right now the missile strike has had little support beyond the countries that actually launched it (US, UK, France)


----------



## NEKONEKO

Logam42 said:


> Probably want legitimacy. So far everyone has either condemned it or refused to outright endorse it. Even close American allies such as Germany and Canada called for 'restraint on all sides' which is the diplomatic way to say "You shouldn't have escalated it". Right now the missile strike has had little support beyond the countries that actually launched it (US, UK, France)


Why would the 3 of them? 1 would be enough? is it so important and urgent?
I try to search news about UK, US, France ambassador in other countries no luck so far.
It seems they have failed, indonesia doesnt make any statement.


----------



## Logam42

jek_sperrow said:


> Why would the 3 of them? 1 would be enough? is it so important and urgent?
> I try to search news about UK, US, France ambassador in other countries no luck so far.
> It seems they have failed, indonesia doesnt make any statement.



I can't say exactly, but Indonesia's relevance as a neutral 3rd party has been increasing. Maybe they think if they can get Indonesia to support them, it would reassure their allies that they re doing the right thing and sway global opinion.

Indonesia doesn't want to comment because so far, be it the ex-spy poisoning blamed on Russia or the chemical attack blamed on Syria, there has yet to be an independent fact-finding team nor a publication of information that conclusively proves wrongdoing. It's just "They are guilty because I say so."


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Kapal Siluman Prancis dan Amfibi Inggris Kunjungi Jakarta*

VIVA – Kapal Angkatan Laut Kerajaan Inggris, HMS Albion, akhir pekan ini singgah di Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok Jakarta, untuk kunjungan selama tiga hari. Pada saat bersamaan, dua kapal militer Prancis pun mengunjungi Indonesia.

Menurut Duta Besar Inggris untuk Indonesia, Moazzam Malik, kunjungan kapal angkut amfibi dari negaranya itu bertujuan meningkatkan kerja sama pertahanan dengan Tentara Nasional Indonesia. Selama kunjungan tersebut, para awak kapal akan melakukan pembicaraan bilateral dengan Angkatan Laut RI, Industri Pertahanan Inggris dan berkunjung ke salah satu panti asuhan.

"Kami memiliki kerja sama pertahanan yang terus berkembang, Indonesia juga mendukung kerja sama keamanan bersama kami untuk meningkatkan kesejahteraan," kata Dubes Malik melalui keterangan tertulis hari ini.

Menurut dia, kunjungan HMS Albion di Indonesia memberikan kesempatan untuk mendukung mitranya dalam memberikan keamanan maritim di kawasan. Dubes mengatakan seperti Indonesia, Inggris juga memiliki sejarah maritim yang kuat.

Sementara itu, Komandan HMS Albion, Kapten Tim Neild mengatakan kapal tersebut merupakan kapal perang yang sangat cakap dan diwakili dengan awak yang sangat terlatih dan profesional.

"Kami sangat menantikan untuk mengunjungi Jakarta untuk membantu memperkuat ikatan antara Inggris dan Indonesia," ujarnya.

HMS Albion akan mengunjungi Jakarta pada saat yang bersamaan dengan dua Kapal Angkatan Laut Prancis. Mereka adalah Kapal Induk Amfibi dan Komando FS LHD Dixmude dan kapal fregat siluman, Surcouf.

Menurut keterangan pers Kedutaan Besar Prancis di Jakarta, kedua kapal tersebut akan berlabuh dalam rangka misi pelatihan tahunan "Jeanne d'Arc". Kapal tersebut akan singgah di Tanjung Priok, sebelum bertolak ke Bali dan mengikuti latihan multilateral KOMODO 2018 di Lombok. (lis)

https://www.viva.co.id/berita/dunia...n-prancis-dan-amfibi-inggris-kunjungi-jakarta

*HMS Albion To Dock In Jakarta To Strengthen Bond Between UK and Indonesia*

The British Royal Navy ship HMS Albion will be docked at Tanjung Priok port in Jakarta for a three day visit.

Whilst there the ships crew will conduct bilateral talks with the Indonesian Navy, UK defence industry and visit a local orphanage.

British Ambassador Moazzam Malik believes both the UK and Indonesia have strong maritime history and share a naval heritage. 

Speaking about the trip he said:

"We have a growing defence relationship with Indonesia that supports our joint security interests and promotes prosperity. The deployment of HMS Albion in Indonesia provides an opportunity to support our partners in delivering maritime security in the region.

"It is in both of our interests to enjoy secure, accessible and sustainable maritime domains."

Captain Tim Neild, HMS Albion’s Commanding Officer, also commented on the visit, saying:

"We are greatly looking forward to visiting Jakarta to help strengthen the bonds between the UK and Indonesia.

"The presence of the Royal Navy’s flagship in Asia-Pacific demonstrates that the UK is ready to work with our friends and allies to promote peace, security and prosperity throughout this vital region."

https://www.forces.net/news/hms-albion-dock-jakarta-strengthen-bond-between-uk-and-indonesia

HMS albion






FS Dixmude





FS Surcouf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

Logam42 said:


> I can't say exactly, but Indonesia's relevance as a neutral 3rd party has been increasing. Maybe they think if they can get Indonesia to support them, it would reassure their allies that they re doing the right thing and sway global opinion.
> 
> Indonesia doesn't want to comment because so far, be it the ex-spy poisoning blamed on Russia or the chemical attack blamed on Syria, there has yet to be an independent fact-finding team nor a publication of information that conclusively proves wrongdoing. It's just "They are guilty because I say so."


Exactly. Worsen by the fact that some Middle East countries , and numerous Muslim media themselves oversimplifies what happens there as a Sunni-Shia conflict. The results? Numerous refutation by scholars among themselves about who's actually in the wrong.

I've been on the fence about this, as a Muslim, myself. But one thing for sure, it's more than Sunni-Shia quarrel.


----------



## SIM.Inc

udh mau dekat pemilu.
bahwa pemerintah lalai dalam melihat urgensi pentingnya penguatan pertahanan negara bisa jadi kampanye strategis.
Apapun itu, ya pantau2x aj dulu. Politik tak bisa di tebak.

20 April 2018





Pesawat tempur KFX/IFX seri C-107 (photo : Jane's)

*Dubes Korsel: Korsel-Indonesia Terus Lanjutkan Proyek Pesawat Tempur KFX/IFX*

Duta Besar Republik Korea Selatan untuk Indonesia Kim-Chang-beom menyatakan bahwa Korsel dan Indonesia terus melanjutkan pengembangan proyek pesawat tempur generasi 4.5 KFX/IFX.

Duta Besar Kim dalam sesi wawancara khusus dengan Antara di Jakarta, Kamis mengungkapkan bahwa KFX/IFX adalah proyek kerja sama jangka panjang antarpemerintah yang telah berlangsung dengan cukup lancar.

Pemerintah Korsel memiliki hubungan yang dekat dengan Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu dan terus berkonsultasi dalam pengembangan proyek pesawat tempur KFX/IFX yang bisa mengakomodasi kemampuan siluman, atau tak terdeteksi oleh radar itu.

“Sejauh yang saya tahu, keseluruhan presentasi berjalan dengan baik dan saya belum mendengar adanya keputusan resmi terkait pengunduran diri dari proyek yang sedang berlangsung ini,” kata Kim.

Proyek KFX/IFX adalah proyek kerja sama jangka panjang antara Korsel dengan Indonesia untuk membangun kemandirian industri pertahanan di tengah keberadaan negara-negara besar dalam laju pengembangan alat utama sistem persenjataan dunia.

Proyek pembuatan pesawat tempur yang mempunyai rentang spesifikasi teknis di antara generasi 4 dan 5 tersebut pertama kali ditawarkan oleh pemerintah Korsel ke Indonesia pada 2010.

Kerja sama tersebut dilaksanakan melalui tiga tahap yaitu Fase Pengembangan Teknologi, Fase Pengembangan Mesin dan Manufaktur, dan Fase Pengembangan Produksi.

Indonesia dan Korea Selatan pada Januari 2016 menandatangani perjanjian senilai 1,3 miliar dolar AS untuk pengembangan jet tempur baru.

Berdasarkan atas perjanjian itu, yang ditandatangani dengan Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI), Kementerian Pertahanan Indonesia akan menanam sekitar 1,6 triliun won (Rp13 triliun) dalam program Korea – Indonesia Fighter Experimental (KFX/IFX).

“Kami harap proyek ini dapat dilaksanakan tanpa hambatan,” kata dubes Kim.

(Antara)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Peresmian KAL-Pulau Menjangan & KAL-Pulau Pasoso, 19 April 2018

























__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## V3NOM12

Island name for KAL? Island name supposed to be Minehunter/sweaper right?


----------



## barjo

V3NOM12 said:


> Island name for KAL? Island name supposed to be Minehunter/sweaper right?


it's KAL not KRI a major combat ship, there are many names used animals, or places there are not such kind of formal rules as long as i know for KAL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## V3NOM12

OIC, thanks for the information om


----------



## Nike

Another batch of Grob tp trainer, before being accepted credit to airmin. Total 30 planes

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bigmack

madokafc said:


> Another batch of Grob tp trainer, before being accepted credit to airmin. Total 30 planes
> 
> View attachment 468348
> View attachment 468349
> View attachment 468350
> View attachment 468351


preparation for new fighter squadron heh....


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

C-295.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> C-295.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Pesanan plokis apa TNI AU?


----------



## radialv

mandala said:


> C-295.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


For Indonesian Air Foce Sir?


----------



## mandala

madokafc said:


> Pesanan plokis apa TNI AU?





radialv said:


> For Indonesian Air Foce Sir?


Don't know actually.


----------



## bigmack

radialv said:


> For Indonesian Air Foce Sir?


it's part of additional 3 C-295?


----------



## El Sidd

Wassup my ibo jalan jalan Indonesians


----------



## mandala

The 6 new Indonesian Air Force G-120TPA trainer aircrafts.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia, Singapore enhance bilateral naval drills amid increased terrorism threats*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
22 April 2018
*Key Points*

The navies of Indonesia and Singapore have introduced counter-terrorism serials into an annual bilateral exercise between the two services
Drills aim to enhance professionalism and interoperability of naval services in handling maritime security contingencies such as seaborne terrorist attacks







A long-standing annual bilateral exercise between the Republic of Singapore Navy (RSN) and the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) is, for the first time, featuring counter-terrorism serials amid heightened fears of seaborne terrorist attacks in the region.

The drills, known as Exercise ‘Eagle Indopura’, are being held from 19 to 27 April in Singapore and the port city of Surabaya in Indonesia. The RSN has deployed its first-of-class Formidable frigate (68), and its second Victory-class corvette, RSS _Valour_ (89), for the drills. The service is also making a debut of its Littoral Mission Vessel (LMV), RSS _Independence_ (15), in the exercise. _Independence_ is the first of eight new LMVs acquired by the Singapore government in 2013. It was commissioned in May 2017.

Meanwhile, the TNI-AL is taking part with two of its Diponegoro (Sigma)-class frigates, KRI _Diponegoro_ (365) and KRI _Sultan Iskandar Muda_ (367), a Kondor II (Type 89)-class coastal minesweeper KRI _Pulau Rusa_ (726), a CN-235 maritime patrol aircraft, and the sea security group from the service’s Western Fleet (Komandan Gugus Keamanan Laut Wilayah Barat, or GUSKAMLABAR). KRI Diponegoro is embarked with a BO 105 light helicopter.

‘Eagle Indopura’ is the Singapore Armed Forces’ (SAF’s) longest-running series of bilateral exercise with a foreign military, and it has been held since 1974. Previous iterations of the exercise feature largely conventional warfare scenarios including anti-air and anti-surface operations, in addition to maritime security scenarios.

source

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## V3NOM12

Wow Diponegoro Class promoted to Fregate now lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Some U.S. allies caught in crossfire of sanctions on Russian arms*

NEW DELHI (Reuters) - U.S. sanctions on Russian military exports have put the brakes on a $6 billion deal with India and may derail the arms purchases of other U.S. allies around Asia, experts say.

Under a law that U.S. President Donald Trump signed in August, any country trading with Russia’s defense and intelligence sectors will face sanctions.

The law is designed to punish Russian President Vladimir Putin for the 2014 annexation of Crimea from Ukraine, involvement in the Syrian civil war and meddling in the 2016 U.S. presidential election.


But American allies who buy weapons and equipment from Russia, the world’s second-largest arms exporter, could suffer as well.

The highest-profile example is India, which wants to buy five S-400 long-range surface-to-air missile systems that the country’s military sees as a game changer. The systems are touted as being able to counter the ballistic missiles and stealth aircraft that China is developing, while overwhelming the capabilities of Pakistan, India’s other main adversary.

The deal, which Putin and Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi struck as part of an inter-government agreement in 2016, has run headlong into the U.S. sanctions law, two officials in Delhi said.

Indonesia and Vietnam also buy weapons from Russia while being regional partners of the United States. Jakarta closed a $1.14 billion pact for Sukhoi fighters recently, while Vietnam is seeking more jet fighter-bombers from Russia.

And with both Almaz-Antey Air and Space Defense Corporation, which makes the S-400, and Rosoboronexport, which negotiates Russian export deals, listed as under sanction, those deals have become trickier.

“The optics of a major arms purchase from Russia looks quite ‘iffy’ from the point of view of Western capitals, especially at a time when Russia-West relations are at an all-time low and India seeks strategic convergence with the West, including with the U.S.” said Abhijnan Rej, a defense strategy expert at Observer Research Foundation, a New Delhi think tank.


The U.S.-led airstrikes this month against facilities of the Syrian government, an ally of Russia, has further aggravated tensions between the superpowers.

A Russian source close to the Indian S-400 deal said “a lot will depend on the confidence and sanity of our Indian partners.”

*WIDER IMPACT*
The effects of the U.S. sanctions law could be more sweeping than intended, said Cara Abercrombie, a visiting scholar at the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace.

Vietnam, whose air force flies Russian-made Su-30 fighters and uses the S-300 air defense system, wants to continue modernizing its inventory.

Vietnamese military scholar Carl Thayer said he believed Moscow was still pushing Hanoi to invest in state-of-the-art S-400 missile defenses as part of its long-term military plans.

“I think it is clear that Russia is still pressing Vietnam for big deals,” Thayer said, noting that the two countries already have had reciprocal visits by defense ministers this year.

But with the United States working hard to promote sales of American military hardware, and sanctions against Russia’s exporting agencies, Vietnam’s plans could prove overly costly.

Indonesia, meanwhile, said the delivery of the first couple of Sukhoi Su-35 jets out of a total of 11 is on track for this year. Officials said that so far they did not anticipate any changes to the deal with the Russians.

Indonesian defense officials declined to describe what, if anything, they might do to tackle the fallout of the sanctions imposed on Russian arms sales. 

*A THORNY PROBLEM*
Indian Foreign Secretary Vijay Gokhale and Defence Secretary Sanjay Mitra held discussions with U.S. officials in Washington last month to try to find a solution, a second Indian official said.

The issue is crucial to the Indian military, because without Russian parts, supplies and maintenance help, “our ships won’t sail, our planes won’t fly,” the official said. “We can hardly be the regional security provider that America wants us to be at this rate.”

One way to avoid secondary sanctions would be if the U.S. determines that India is reducing its dependence on Russian arms, said Atman Trivedi, managing director of Hills & Company, a Washington-based firm that advises on international trade and investment.

Russian hardware represented 62 percent of the country’s total weapons imports during the past five years, compared with 79 percent in 2008-2012, the Stockholm Peace Research Institute said in a report last month.


The U.S. administration could also declare that imposing sanctions on India, a major defense partner, would hurt U.S. national security interests. That would allow a waiver permitting India to do business with Russia.

The United States has emerged as India’s No. 2 weapons supplier, closing $15 billion worth of deals over the last decade. Now Lockheed Martin and Boeing are leading the race to provide India with a fleet of new fighter-bombers, one of the world’s largest open tenders.

“The intent of the legislation was never to disrupt U.S.-India defense relations, which Congress has repeatedly recognized in law as a strategic priority to the U.S.,” said Benjamin Schwartz, aerospace and defense head at United States India Business Council.

Abercrombie of Carnegie added that if Congress grants waivers to India, it may also need to do so for other countries such as Vietnam and Indonesia.

“The bottom line: India warrants an exemption from these secondary sanctions, as does any country with which the U.S. is forging new and strategically important defense relations,” she said.

reuters


----------



## gondes

*TNI akan geser pasukan ke wilayah Natuna*

Senin, 23 April 2018 20:07 WIB





Panglima TNI, Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto. (ANTARA /Ampelsa) (antara)

Penempatan personel atau pasukan tempur di sini adalah sifatnya alih kodal."
Natuna (ANTARA News) - Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto akan *menggeser sekitar dua ribuan pasukan dari pulau Jawa ke wilayah Natuna*, Kepulauan Riau, untuk mengisi tempat-tempat yang tengah dibangun fasilitas militernya.

"Penempatan personel atau pasukan tempur di sini adalah sifatnya alih kodal," kata Panglima TNI usai kunjungan kerja ke pulau Pulau Sekatung dan berbagai fasilitas militer yang tengah dibangun di Kepulauan Natuna, Senin.

Pasukan yang akan ditempatkan di Natuna di antaranya adalah *marinir hingga tingkat batalyon*.

Peninjauan beberapa fasilitas di Kepulauan Natuna bertujuan mengintegrasikan tiga angkatan, *yakni laut, udara dan darat.*

*"Di mulai Baterai Armed, Satuan Radar, hingga Marinir," kata Hadi.*

Dalam kunjungannya, Hadi juga memeriksa Baterai Armed di Teluk Buton. Pada Satuan Artileri Medan itu telah berdiri bangunan markas dan beberapa fasilitas dan prasarana yang menyertainya, seperti *tempat tinggal*.

Ia pun meminta agar satuan segera menentukan *tempat latihan *agar ketika nanti ada prajurit yang dikirimkan untuk bertugas di sana telah ada tempat dan jadwal latihan yang efektif.

Hadi juga mengunjungi pembangunan dermaga di Selat Lampa. Ia merasa senang karena dermaga labuh untuk kapal-kapal TNI AL ini *telah memiliki fasilitas untuk menyediakan air tawar dan bahan bakar.*

"Jadi, untuk pengisian bahan bakar tidak perlu lagi ke Batam," ujarnya.

Mantan Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Udara (KSAU) ini berharap fasilitas militer yang tengah di bangun tersebut, baik *hanggar *untuk tiga heli dari tiga matra, *pelabuhan *di Selat Lampa dan *rumah sakit *bisa diselesaikan dalam waktu dekat ini.

"Mudah-mudahan pertengahan Mei 2018 sudah bisa diresmikan sehingga secara bertahap pasukan maupun peralatannya bisa disiapkan di wilayah Natuna," katanya.

Di tempat yang sama, Ketua DPR RI Bambang Soesatyo menegaskan pembangunan pangkalan militer dan pertahanan di wilayah Natuna, Kepulauan Riau patut diperkuat dalam menjaga keutuhan Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia (NKRI) dari campur tangan pihak asing.

"Kunjungan kerja yang dilakukan Panglima TNI di wilayah perbatasan seperti Natuna ini fokus pada pertahanan dan keamanan negara dari kemungkinan intervensi asing," kata Bambang yang ikut bersama Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto.

Hadir dalam kunjungan itu, Ketua DPD RI Oesman Sapta Odang, Pangkostrad Letjen TNI Agus Kriswanto, Danjen Kopassus Mayjen TNI Eko Margiono, Dankormar Mayjen TNI (Mar) Bambang Suswantono, Dankorpaskhas Marsda TNI Seto Purnomo, Anggota Komisi III DPR Ahmad Sahroni dan para Asisten Panglima TNI serta Asisten Mabes Angkatan.

Menurut Bambang, wilayah Natuna yang berada dekat dengan Laut China Selatan (LCS) menjadi incaran Amerika dan China yang ingin menguasai LCS tersebut sehingga diperlukan penguatan pertahanan negara di wilayah Natuna.

Oleh karena itu, pria yang akrab disapa Bamsoet ini mendorong Komisi I DPR untuk membahas peningkatan anggaran pertahanan, khususnya daerah perbatasan di Natuna.

https://www.antaranews.com/berita/704059/tni-akan-geser-pasukan-ke-wilayah-natuna

*Summary: TNI will strengthen defense capability of Natuna Islands by moving up around 2,000 soldiers from Java consisting of air, sea and land forces. Natuna Islands defense system will be enhanced by stationing land artillery, radar unit, and a batalyon of marines. Some facilities will be set in Natuna are housings, training field, hangars, seaport, hospital, fuels and water facility.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Navy receives two 28 m patrol vessels*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
23 April 2018
*Key Points*

The Indonesian Navy has received two more KAL 28 patrol vessels
Boats will bolster security around the service’s naval bases and maritime infrastructures
The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has received two 28 m patrol vessels from Indonesian shipbuilder PT Palindo Marine.

The vessels, which have been named _Pulau Menjangan_ with pennant number I-5-39 and KAL _Pulau Pasoso_ with pennant number I-6-62, were received on 19 April in a handover ceremony officiated by the TNI-AL’s Assistant for Logistics to the Navy Chief Rear Admiral Mulyadi and other senior officers from the service.

_Pulau Menjangan_ and _Pulau Pasoso_ join seven other vessels that were inducted by the TNI-AL between April and December 2017.

http://www.janes.com/article/79518/indonesian-navy-receives-two-28-m-patrol-vessels

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*DSA 2018: Wuxi confirms UAV sales to Indonesia and Malaysia*
24th April 2018 - 00:30 GMT | by Wendell Minnick in Kuala Lumpur

RSS
A representative at the Wuxi-based Jiangsu Digital Eagle Technology Development Company confirmed the first overseas sales of its YFT-CZ36 vertical take-off and landing (VTOL) fixed-wing surveillance UAV to the Indonesian and Malaysian governments.

The company representative would not identify the government agencies or numbers sold. Besides Indonesia and Malaysia, the source did confirm that the aircraft had made additional sales to other undisclosed countries. These successes encouraged the company to exhibit for the first time at DSA 2018 in Kuala Lumpur.

The YFT-CZ36 has a 4,000m maximum altitude, 4kg payload, 70-100km/h cruising speed and a 60-90-minute endurance.

The company is also offering international UAV customers four different VTOL rotorcraft platforms.

The four-rotor YM-4140 security drone has a 1,000m maximum altitude, 3kg maximum payload, 5-10m/s cruising speed and 40-60-minute endurance.

The six-rotor YM-6130 security drone has a 1,000m maximum altitude, 16kg maximum payload, 5-10m/s cruising speed and 40-minute endurance. 

The eight-rotor YM-8120 security drone has the same maximum altitude, 3.3kg maximum payload and 30-minute endurance. 



The company also offers a fire-fighting UAV. The eight-rotor YM-8160 Digital Eagle Fire Drone has a 15kg maximum payload, 5-10m/s cruising speed and 10-15-minute endurance. It can carry fire extinguishers and break windows.

The company also offers a variety of UAV jammer systems, along with two- and three-axis cameras.


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## barjo

http://defence-blog.com/news/rheinmetall-provide-skyshield-air-defence-systems-asian-customer.html

German land systems specialist Rheinmetall AG has been selected to supply Skyshield air defence systems to the unnamed Asian customer.
An Asian nation has contracted with Rheinmetall to supply it with advanced air defence technology. In a competitive bidding process, Rheinmetall Air Defence won the order to supply the customer with the latest generation of its Skyshield systems. The contract, booked in April of this year, is worth over €100 million. Production of the systems is already under way. Shipment will take place over the course of the next three years.
Besides reconnaissance sensors, 35mm fire units and the accompanying command and control equipment, the contract includes a comprehensive logistics and service package.
More:
Rheinmetall will be providing complete training for operators and maintenance personnel as well as technical assistance and live fire exercise support in the customer country. Moreover, local companies will take part in the project, including construction of buildings and vehicle procurement.
Rheinmetall attaches great commercial importance to this contract, with follow-up orders already on the horizon.

the pict. is ours but did the orders also goes to us?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

barjo said:


> http://defence-blog.com/news/rheinmetall-provide-skyshield-air-defence-systems-asian-customer.html
> 
> German land systems specialist Rheinmetall AG has been selected to supply Skyshield air defence systems to the unnamed Asian customer.
> An Asian nation has contracted with Rheinmetall to supply it with advanced air defence technology. In a competitive bidding process, Rheinmetall Air Defence won the order to supply the customer with the latest generation of its Skyshield systems. The contract, booked in April of this year, is worth over €100 million. Production of the systems is already under way. Shipment will take place over the course of the next three years.
> Besides reconnaissance sensors, 35mm fire units and the accompanying command and control equipment, the contract includes a comprehensive logistics and service package.
> More:
> Rheinmetall will be providing complete training for operators and maintenance personnel as well as technical assistance and live fire exercise support in the customer country. Moreover, local companies will take part in the project, including construction of buildings and vehicle procurement.
> Rheinmetall attaches great commercial importance to this contract, with follow-up orders already on the horizon.
> 
> the pict. is ours but did the orders also goes to us?



Logically it will be ours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigmack

Long time ago rumors said we will buy additional Skyshield and its a latest model...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

barjo said:


> German land systems specialist Rheinmetall AG has been selected to supply Skyshield air defence systems to the unnamed Asian customer.
> An Asian nation has contracted with Rheinmetall to supply it with advanced air defence technology. In a competitive bidding process, Rheinmetall Air Defence won the order to supply the customer with the latest generation of its Skyshield systems. The contract, booked in April of this year, is worth over €100 million. Production of the systems is already under way. Shipment will take place over the course of the next three years.
> Besides reconnaissance sensors, 35mm fire units and the accompanying command and control equipment, the contract includes a comprehensive logistics and service package.
> More:
> Rheinmetall will be providing complete training for operators and maintenance personnel as well as technical assistance and live fire exercise support in the customer country. Moreover, local companies will take part in the project, including construction of buildings and vehicle procurement.
> Rheinmetall attaches great commercial importance to this contract, with follow-up orders already on the horizon.
> 
> the pict. is ours but did the orders also goes to us?



@ Barjo,

In October last year, our Pak Hadi had already stated that we will buy 11 fire unit of Oerlikon Skyshield.

Thus this buying value of €100 millions will definitely fit for these 11 units.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

When Rheinmetall Oerlikon Millennium Gun for sigma will be delivered?


----------



## mandala

PTDI received contract to convert 3 RMAF CN-235 for Maritime Patrol.

*Malaysia To Convert CN-235s For Maritime Patrol*

Apr 20, 2018 Marhalim Abas * | * Aerospace Daily & Defense Report






CN-235: Indonesian Aerospace

KUALA LUMPUR—*Malaysia has signed a contract to convert three of its seven Indonesian Aerospace CN-235 transporters into maritime patrol aircraft ..

http://aviationweek.com/awindefense/malaysia-convert-cn-235s-maritime-patrol*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gondes

*Makna nama KRI Ardadedali-404, kapal selam terbaru Indonesia*

Rabu, 25 April 2018 15:16 WIB





Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu dalam acara penamaan kapal dan penyerahan KRI Ardadedali-404 di galangan kapal Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME), Okpo, Korea Selatan, Rabu 25/04/2018. (ANTARA / Dyah Dwi Astuti)

Okpo, Korea Selatan (ANTARA News) - Nama KRI Ardadedali-404 pada kapal selam TNI AL hasil kerja sama dengan Korea Selatan diharapkan memberikan makna yang mendalam, sesuai kesaktian senjata tersebut, kata Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu.

"Diharapkan dengan menggunakan nama ini paling tidak serupa kesaktian senjata yang dinamakan itu," ujar Menhan dalam upacara penyerahan KRI Ardadedali-404 di galangan kapal Daewoo Shipbuilding Marine and Engineering (DSME), Okpo, Korea Selatan, Rabu.

Pemberian nama Ardadedali pada kapal tersebut diambil dari salah satu nama senjata panah yang dimiliki oleh tokoh cerita mahabarata Arjuna, sosok Pandawa yang menawan parasnya dan lemah lembut budinya.

Dalam cerita disebutkan ardadedali berbentuk ujung anak panah pusaka seperti burung dan memiliki jiwa. Anak panah ardadedali dapat melumpuhkan musuhnya di medan pertempuran besar.

Ryamizard Ryacudu yakin KRI Ardadedali-404 akan mampu melaksanakan tugas dan fungsinya dalam menjaga dan mempertahankan kedaulatan negara serta keutuhan wilayah.

Selain itu, KRI Ardadedali-404 juga diharapkan dapat melindungi kehormatan serta keselamatan bangsa dan menegakkan hukum di perairan Indonesia.

Dalam kesempatan tersebut, Menhan juga berpesan kepada komandan kapal selam KRI Ardadedali-404 Letkol Laut (P) Widya Poerwandanu beserta awak kapal untuk menjaga kepercayaan yang diberikan oleh bangsa dan negara dengan pengoperasian dan pemeliharaan yang benar.

"Rawat sebaik-baiknya, usahakan usia kapal selama mungkin. Pergunakan dengan baik," tutur Ryamizard Ryacudu.

Ada pun kapal selam pertama hasil kerja sama dengan Korea Selatan yang telah datang Agustus 2017 diberi nama Nagapasa-403, diambil dari nama senjata tokoh pewayangan Raden Indrajit berupa panah sakti.

Kapal selam ketiga yang dikerjakan PT PAL di Surabaya akan diberi nama KRI Alugoro-405, diambil dari nama senjata pemukul berbentuk alu yang dalam cerita pewayangan digunakan oleh Prabu Baladewa.

https://www.antaranews.com/berita/704589/makna-nama-kri-ardadedali-404-kapal-selam-terbaru-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Beautiful pics of the Indonesian Army Aviation Mi-35P Hind.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*KROKO TACTICAL M-4017 HYBRID CARRIER*
Kroko Tactical presented its products and solutions at IWA OutdoorClassics 2018 in Nuremberg. Serving the Croatian Armed Forces, Croatian police, manufacturing more than 300 of their own product designs, developing and offering new solutions of apparel, tactical and ballistic equipment, camouflage patterns, backpacks, holsters, belts and other specialised equipment, the company has made quite an impact for themselves. “_We are proudly outfitting Croatian Armed Forces as well Police, Customs and various other forces within the MOD and Ministry of Interior_,” a company executive stated. “_Apart from that, we are supplying Swiss Federal Police, we have outfitted the complete Armed Forces of Monte Negro, as well as Indonesian Special Forces, Kosovo Security Force, German Federal Police and Portuguese Armed Forces in recent time_.” 

The M-4017 Hybrid Carrier, aka Assaulters Ballistic Carrier, is a modern body armour system that has a multi-platform modular design. It offers a wide range of operational configurations and allows full customisation by the user depending on the environment, threat and mission. The vest can be equipped both with soft armour (up to level IIIA) and/or hard armour plates, provided by Point Blank Enterprises. 

It is produced using genuine Invista CORDURA fabric with an additional layer of Teijin TWARON LFT-AT-FLEX, enhancing the ballistic attributes of armour within the vest and providing structural stability. Padded spacer mesh cushions are used internally for comfort. “_We teamed up with Teijin Company, them having supported us with their ballistic fabric solutions for years_,” the company states. “_We now found a new application for one of their amazing products: Twaron LFT-AT FLEX_.”

LFT-AT FLEX is a material permitting an effective reduction of the impact depth. It is made out of CURV (by Propex Fabrics), and extraordinary hit-resistant polypropylene woven surface, combined with TWARON CT 707 high-tenacity fabric. This material is light, thin and has the sufficient flexibility to reduce blunt trauma behind the ballistic pack.

“_Depending on the bullet and its speed, one or two layers of LFT-AT FLEX may lessen the trauma signature by 30%-60% even near the edges of the target. One layer is usually packed inside the ballistic package, while the other is placed between the ballistic package and the user’s body_,” the company continues. “_This additional layer is formed around the inner cushioning part of the vest that is placed directly onto user’s body, to provide even more blunt force trauma reduction. In addition, this outer layer of LFT-AT FLEX provides structural stability of the vest/plate carrier/combat MOLLE belt used as a tactical vest/belt with no ballistic protection. LFT-AT FLEX is also used in a strategic position for other products, such as backpacks, in areas that require extreme abrasion resistance and sturdiness. Adding only a few hundred grams per square metre, TWARON LFT-AT FLEX offers an optimum combination of weight, volume and performance currently available_.”

The back of the M-4017 features a WDB system that transfers load from the shoulders and back to the users hip-region. The side cummerbund is fully stripped, allowing the user to attach different pouch options. 

“_WDB (Weight Distribution Bars) is the second part of our WDS (Weight Distribution System)_,” the company official informs. “_The whole system consists of WDA (Weight Distribution Adapter) and WDB which allow full range body movement together with the shift of substantial amount of weight that’s being distributed from upper body to the hips. Both M-4017 and WDS are currently in late development phase and are scheduled to be distributed to end-users for testing_.”

Kroko is a Croatia based company that has been manufacturing military and law-enforcement equipment for more than 27 years. “_We have our own R&D department, and our overall focus is on Research, Innovation, Development, and Enhancement - or as we like to say - that’s our RIDE_,” he concludes. 






Kroko Tactical’s M-4017 Hybrid Carrier features an integrated triple mag pouch on the front with bungee magazine holders, height adjustable, two additional side MOLLE panels that can be oriented towards outside/inside and high performance main material with extreme friction and tear resistance amongst other features. (Photo: Mönch/DPM)

http://www.monch.com/mpg/news/land/3236-kroko1.html

Which unit,?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rondo.royal2

Berita ifx indonesia mundur , itu pasti ada pertemuan pembicaraan antara 2 sijoli lah, pihak cowok koreanya datang bicara lanjut apa putus, saat ceweknya ga punya duit ,kalo duit penyebab cinta mereka putus ya pasti ada omongan dari cewek nya lah . 

Kerjasama internasional kok putus ga ada pertemuan , diputusin lewat sms atau telpon doang emangnya pacarannya cah ingusan.

Ada enggak itu pertemuannya DAPA dan menhan mengenai kurang dana, atau penyebab lain mundurnya atau menarik diri kita dari kfx ? Pertemuan mundurnya indonesia dimana ?

Ada enggak menhan atau dari tni au langsung menyatakan menarik diri dari proyek kfx dengan korea ?


----------



## Nike

*THE WORLD'S LARGEST ORGANISATION IN THE FIELD OF
PROFESSIONAL DEFENCE AND SECURITY MAGAZINES*









*US ORDNANCE LOOKS TO STRENGTHEN INTERNATIONAL PROSPECTS*


During DSA 2018, held 16-19 April in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, MONCh received a quick update on US Ordnance and its range of weapons by the company’s Sales and Marketing Vice President, Steve Helzer. 

Starting with the 40mm MK19 MOD 3 automatic grenade launcher, Mr. Helzer said that while the cost of U$80 per round and its high rate of firepower made it expensive for some countries, he stated that this was offset by the firepower provided by the weapon along with the ability of penetrate up to 4in thickness of steel plate. 

US Ordnance currently has eight international customers for the MK19 and hopes to gain more. It is now the sole manufacturer for the Mk 19. For the .50 cal M2 heavy machine gun , US Ordnance has orders up to 2023 for 3,700 guns with nine different countries including the US military and under FMS. Finally on display was the 7.62mm M60E6 general purpose machine gun which continues to post strong sales globally and in service in the region with Thailand and Indonesia. 

Dzirhan Mahadzir







US Ordnance M60E6 general purpose machine gun on display at the DSA 2018 exhibition (Photo: Dzirhan Mahadzir)






The 40mm MK19 MOD 3 automatic grenade launcher on display at the DSA 2018 exhibition, US Ordnance is the sole manufacturer (Photo: Dzirhan Mahadzir)
http://www.monch.com/mpg/news/land/3229-dsa-uso.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Image Credit: MINDEF Singapore
*A First: Indonesia-Singapore Naval Exercise Features Maritime Counterterrorism Component*
The incorporation of a maritime counterterrorism serial is testament to the growing emphasis on the area both bilaterally and regionally.





By Prashanth Parameswaran
April 24, 2018


On April 19, Indonesia and Singapore kicked off this year’s iteration of their bilateral naval exercise that will last through April 27. Though the holding of the drills itself was routine, this year’s version featured the incorporation of a maritime counterterrorism serial for the first time. The development is testament to the growing emphasis on this area both within the bilateral defense relationship as well as in the broader region.

As I have pointed out before in these pages, though the defense ties between Indonesia, Southeast Asia’s largest state, and Singapore, the subregion’s smallest, have tended to be prickly historically speaking, both sides still maintain a cordial security relationship that includes the usual components, including visits, exchanges, and exercises.

One of these exercises is Eagle Indopura, which was previously known as Ex Eagle. Inaugurated in 1974, the exercise has since grown in scope and complexity, and it now involves modern multi-dimensional warfare comprising air, surface, underwater, and maritime security operations.

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
This year’s iteration of Exercise Eagle Indopura occurred from April 19 to April 27 in Singapore and Surabaya, Indonesia. The opening ceremony was officiated by RSN Fleet Commander Colonel Edwin Leong and TNI-AL Commander Sea Combat Task Force Eastern Fleet Command First Admiral Rachmad Jayadi.

According to Singapore’s defense ministry (MINDEF), the RSN participated with a Formidable-class frigate RSS _Formidable_, a Victory-class Missile Corvette RSS _Valour_, and for the first time, an Independence-class Littoral Mission Vessel RSS _Independence_; while the TNI-AL participated with two Diponegoro-class frigates KRI _Diponegoro_ (embarked with BO-105 helicopter) and KRI _Sultan Iskandar Muda_, a _Kondor_-class Patrol Craft KRI _Pulau Rusa_ and Quick Reaction Force teams from GKBA, and a CN-235 Maritime Patrol Aircraft.

This year, for the first time since the inception of the exercise, the drills featured a counterterrorism serial in the maritime environment between the RSN’s Maritime Security Task Force (MSTF) and the TNI AL’s Western Fleet Sea Security Group GUSKAMLABAR (GKBA). According to MINDEF, the two navies exercised information sharing and sense-making to enhance maritime domain awareness; joint operational planning to facilitate effective responses for regional maritime security contingencies; and collaboration during the serial to deploy naval assets to disrupt a simulated terror attack threatening commercial shipping.

The integration of counterterrorism into the exercise comes as no surprise. Given the rising threat of the Islamic State and affiliated terror groups in the region – including actual or planned attacks targeting both Singapore and Indonesia – the two countries have each been focusing more on integrating counterterrorism into security-related engagements bilaterally and regionally (See: “ASEAN’s Post-Marawi Islamic State Challenge”).

That has included the defense component of the Indonesia-Singapore relationship as well. For instance, as I noted previously, last year, for the first time, the Singapore Armed Forces (SAF) and the Indonesian National Defense Forces (TNI) held a counterterrorism table-top exercise (CT TTX) in Singapore designed to boost interagency cooperation in the area of counterterrorism and discuss responses to potential scenarios. The two sides went through several realistic scenarios to identify areas for improvements and further collaboration, including bomb threats in public areas, vehicles ramming into pedestrians, and gunmen launching an assault in shopping malls.

More broadly, Singapore has also made counterterrorism on the top of its security agenda for the duration of its chairmanship of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) (See: “Singapore’s ASEAN Chairmanship: What’s on the Security Agenda?”), while both Singapore and Indonesia are also involved in various other minilateral initiatives around counterterrorism as well from the Malacca Strait Patrols to the Sulu-Sulawesi Seas.

https://thediplomat.com/2018/04/a-f...features-maritime-counterterrorism-component/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

KRI Ardadedali.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force armed EC725 Caracal. Credit to Angkasa Review.
















http://www.angkasareview.com/2018/04/25/menyaksikan-heli-caracal-bersenjata-di-open-base-lanud-ats/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Looks like the previous pic of the C295 is for the Indonesian Police Aviation.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

*Extended production of French Nexter’s CAESAR 155mm self-propelled howitzer*

POSTED ON WEDNESDAY, 25 APRIL 2018 12:18

Nexter Systems maintains the *CAESAR* 155mm/52 cal self-propelled howitzer in serial production for ongoing export orders and for possible follow-on orders from the French army.





*Nexter System's CAESAR 155mm/52 cal self-propelled howitzer on 6x6 chassis in French army service (Picture source: Army Recognition)*

In September 2011, Saudi Arabia placed an order worth $210 million for an additional 32 CAESAR weapon systems. Deliveries under order reportedly began in late 2013. This order was in addition to the 100 *CAESAR* systems already fielded by the Saudi Arabian National Guard. Nexter reportedly completed final deliveries under the follow-on order during the first half of last year.

*In February 2017, the Indonesian Army placed an order for an additional 18 CAESAR systems. This order will increase the total Indonesian inventory to 55 CAESAR systems.*

In May 2017, Denmark placed an order for an additional 15 CAESAR systems, with an option for another six systems. This order will increase the Danish Army inventory to at least 33 CAESAR systems.

The CAESAR weapon system provides unique advantages as a rapidly deployable medium force option on the battlefield. This characteristic gives the CAESAR strong sales potential on the international market. Further, the recent expansion into the European and Southeast Asian markets, as well as the continued patronage of Saudi Arabia, signals growing consumer confidence in Nexter's self-propelled artillery offering.

Beside the currently used 6x6 version, an *8x8 version* is also marketed by Nexter, along its *Trajan* towed howitzer.

http://www.armyrecognition.com/apri...ers_caesar_155mm_self-propelled_howitzer.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

*President urges women in military, police to maintain Kartini's spirit*
Rabu, 25 April 2018 21:03 WIB - 2 Views

Reporter: Bayu Prasetyo






President Joko Widodo (third left) accompanied by National Police Chief Gen Tito Karnavian (second left) and Commander of Indonesian National Army Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto (extreme left) were greeting female police officers at the commemoration of Kartini Day 2018 at Monas Square, Jakarta, Wednesday (25 / 4/2018). (ANTARA FOTO / Widodo S Jusuf)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has called on women in the military and police to maintain the spirit of Raden Ajeng Kartini in offering their services to the nation.

"The spirit to fight for justice, national progress, and the interest of the Indonesian people above personal or group interest," President Jokowi noted during a roll-call of military and police women personnel to observe Kartini Day at the National Monument (Monas) square, here, Wednesday.

The corps of military and policewomen must always uphold the state ideology of Pancasila and the 1945 Constitution within the Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia and Bhineka Tunggal Ika, Unity in Diversity.

"All of you are the country's expression of love for the people. You are role models for our progress. Never get tired of loving the country. Demonstrate the face of love for the Motherland to Indonesians," President Jokowi remarked.

The head of state lauded the women officers for building close ties with the public owing to their friendly, polite, and respectful services.

Editor: Bambang Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Third infantry division of kostrad is formed

*Divisi Infanteri-3/Kostrad Akan Segera Terbentuk*

26 April 2018





Markas Divisi Infanteri 3 Kostrad (photo : TNI AD)

TNI AD-Sulawesi Selatan. Pangkostrad Letjen TNI Agus Kriswanto beserta Ketua persit Kartika Chandra Kirana Ny. Aik Agus Kriswanto meninjau lokasi pembentukan satuan baru Divisi Infanteri-3/Kostrad yang merupakan hasil bentukan pengembangan satuan jajaran Kostrad, di Pakato, Sulawesi Selatan, Rabu (25/4/2018).

Kunjungan Pangkostrad yang didampingi para Asisten Kas Kostrad dan Komandan Brigif Para Raider 3/TBS Kostrad merupakan kunjungan perdana Pangkostrad ke jajaran Divisi-3.

Kunjungan ini sebagai bentuk perhatian dan atensi khususnya dalam rangka percepatan pembangunan asrama dan satuan baru Kostrad yang memiliki tugas menjaga wilayah timur Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia sebagai pasukan Strategis Angkatan Darat (Kostrad) yang direncanakan akan diresmikan dalam waktu dekat ini.

Dengan adanya satuan baru yang dibentuk di wilayah Timur Indonesia merupakan salah satu wujud dan sikap bangsa Indonesia dalam mempertahankan keutuhan wilayah Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia dengan adanya dinamika global khususnya di Laut Cina Selatan, sehingga perlu adanya pengembangan satuan di wilayah Timur dalam rangka mengamankan wilayah yang berbatasan langsung dengan negara -negara tetengga di sekitar wilayah perairan dan daratan Laut Cina Selatan.

Dalam kesempatan ini, Pangkostrad juga menyempatkan diri mengunjungi satuan jajaran Kostad di wilayah Sulawesi Selatan yaitu di Batalyon Infanteri 433/JS di Sambueja dan jajaran Brigif Para Raider 3/TBS di Kariango.

Dihadapan prajurit, Pangkostrad menekankan agar tetap menjaga kekompakan, loyalitas dan kemampuan prajurit serta selalu melaksanakan motto Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat yaitu prajurit harus disiplin, jago perang, jago tembak, jago beladiri dan memiliki fisik yang prima.

(TNI AD)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Video - KRI Nagapasa.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia dan Amerika Diskusikan Integrated Logistics Support Review Pesawat F-16*

27 April 2018





Pesawat F-16 TNI AU (photo : Sasan)

*Pemerintah Indonesia Dan Amerika DiskusI ILSR (Integrated Logistics Support Review) Di Lanud Iswahjudi*
Pemerintah Indonesia bersama pemerintah Amerika Serikat bekerjasama terkait logistik pesawat F-16 yang telah diserahkan ke pemerintah Indonesia 28 Februari 2018 silam, terkait hal tersebut perwakilan pemerintah Indonesia dalam hal ini TNI AU Kol Tek Iwan Agung (Kepala Proyek) dengan perwakilan US Government (Faith Turner) bersama 17 team, akan mengadakan diskusi Integrated Logistics Support Review (ILSR) selama tiga hari (25 s.d 27 April 2018) di Mess Mulyono Lanud Iswahjudi. 

Kegiatan rapat ILSR merupakan kegiatan rapat yang dilaksanakan sebagai bagian dari Program (Grant) hibah F-16 C/D EDA (Excess Defense Articles) sesuai LOA ID-D-SAL antara pemerintah Amerika Serikat dengan Pemerintah Indonesia. Kontrak kerjasama Flexible Manufacturing System (FMS) yang tertuang di dalam LOA ID-D-SAL ini telah ditandantangani pada 17 Januari 2012 dan keseluruhan 24 pesawat F-16 C/D telah diterima di Lanud Iswahjudi yang terkirim melalui 7 kali proses Delivery.

Rapat yang dihadiri pejabat TNI AU, Kementerian Pertahanan, Lockheed Martin, Freight Forwarder dan pihak Program Office termasuk Line Manager, akan membahas hasil pelaksanaan program regenerasi F-16 C/D yang telah selesai melaksanakan keseluruhan delivery serta mengetahui update terakhir status permasalahan yang belum selesai, termasuk untuk mengetahui sisa funding program ID-D-SAL. Dengan harapan dapat segera diselesaikan proses migrasi ke sustainment case untuk mendukung pemeliharaan pesawat F-16 di masa mendatang.

Selanjutnya dalam rapat ILSR ke-4 yang direncanakan pada 25 April 2018 ini, juga akan membahas update program eMLU/Falcon Star yang in-progress melalui kehadiran perwakilan Lockheed Martin yang hadir guna mengetahui kendala terkait Shipment Mod Kit serta status GFE (Government Furnished Equipment) berupa Classified item.

(TNI)

USA ils for Indonesian F 16

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Infanteri Korps Marinir Diperkuat Perangkat Komunikasi Harris Falcon III*
indomiliter | 27/04/2018 | Berita Matra Laut, Berita Update Alutsista, Radio | No Comments
FacebookTwitterWhatsAppLineCopy LinkEmail






Beragam perangkat elektronik canggih belakangan ini terus memperkuat arsenal Korps Marinir TNI AL, setelah kedatangan peranngkat Digital Direction Finding (DDF) 550 dan Ground Surveyland Radar System (GSRS) besutan Kelvin Hughes, Dinas Komunikasi dan Peperangan Elektronika (Diskomlek) Korps Marinir mendapat perkuatan berupa peralatan radio taktis jenis Harris Falcon III US Socpac.

Baca juga: Pelatihan DDF 550 Tuntas, Korps Marinir Kini Siap Laksanakan Perang Elektronika

Seperti dikutip dari siaran pers Dispen Korps Marinir (27/4/2018), disebutkan perangkat komunikasi tersebut merupakan hibah dari United States Marine Corps (USMC). Penyerahan hibah dilaksanakan di Ruang VIP Kantin Marijo’s di Markas Komando Korps Marinir, Kwitang, Jakarta Pusat. Dalam Acara Tersebut Wakil Kepala Staf angkatan Laut (Wakasal) Laksamana Madya TNI Achmad Taufiqoerrochman menyampaikan , “Hibah radio komunikasi ini untuk meningkatkan kemampuan dan mengasah keterampilan prajurit, agar dapat mengawaki alat komunikasi Harris dengan baik.”

Berdasarkan penelusuran, Harris Falcon III merupakan perangkat komunikasi multiband networking handheld. Perangkat yang digadang untuk menunjang pergerakan unit infanteri ini punya keunggulan dapat beroperasi di kapabilitas narrowband dan wideband. Konfigurasi perangakat ini disiapkan untuk moda _manpack_ dan karena dirancang untuk misi tempur, sistem radio ini dapat beroperasi di kondisi high noise environments.

Dengan teknologi Mobile Ad-Hoc Networking (MANET), sistem radio dapat mendukung komunikasi seamless dan simultan lebih dari 200 users. Dua channel dapat ditangani secara simultanm baik voice, video dan data. Untuk keamanan Harris Falcon III mengusung standar se_cure high-speed networking_, jalur komunikasi via satelit (Satcom) pun dapat didukung dalam sistem ini.






Salah satu perangkat dalam sistem ini adalah RF-7850M-HH Multiband, disebut-sebut beroperasi di frekuensi 30 to 512 MHz, dan power yang dibutuhkan hanya 10 watt. Peran radio genggam ini diantanya untuk komunikasi long-range inter squad dan ground to air tactical communications. Yang disebut terakhir seperti perangkat yang biasa digunakan pada tim Pengendali Tempur (Dalpur)Paskhas.

Baca juga: Korps Marinir Lakukan Uji Fungsi Radar Kelvin Hughes SharpEye di Bukit Hambalang

“Bagi Korps Marinir hibah ini sangat luar biasa karena untuk menambah kemampuan di bidang komunikasi, sehingga dengan adanya alkom ini para komandan peleton di Batalyon-Batalyon Infanteri dapat memanfaatkan kemampuan komunikasi semaksimal mungkin,” ujar Komandan Korps Marinir (Dankormar) Mayjen TNI (Mar) Bambang Suswantono. (Lin)


US made harris radiocom for marines corps as a gift

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Firing exercise yonif mekanis raider 411

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

April 27, 2018 14:51

*Indonesia may buy more Su-35's - Rostec*

ANTALYA (Turkey). April 27 (Interfax-AVN) - Indonesia may buy an additional set of Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets from Russia, Rostec Director for International Cooperation and Regional Policy Viktor Kladov told Interfax on Friday.

"They make purchases according to the state's financial resources," Kladov said in response to Interfax's question as to whether Indonesia might buy five more Su-35 fighters.

http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?id=828962

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*DSA 2018: DILLON AERO’S PROSPECTS IN ASIA PACIFIC *


During DSA 2018, held in Kuala Lumpur this week, *Randy Nance, Dillon Aero’s International Business Development Manager* spoke to MONCh and provided an update on the company’s prospects in the Asia Pacific region for its 7.62mm M134D and Hybrid M134D-H miniguns. Mr Nance said that ever since the Malaysian Army purchased the Hybrid M134D-H, interest in the guns have picked up among South-East Asian nations in regard to mounting the guns on vehicles, boats and helicopters, with strong prospects in Thailand and Mr Nance added that he is also working on gaining sales in Indonesia. 

One problem for the company though is the perception of the Dillon miniguns being the same as the legacy General Electric manufactured M134 minigun. “_That’s one of my major challenges_,” said Mr Nance. “_Countries like the Republic of Korea, which previously used the GE guns in the past, which had various problems, think that our guns are the same and will have the same shortcomings”._

Mr Nance said that in relation to Malaysia, he is currently working on speaking with the Royal Malaysian Air Force in regard to having the Hybrid M134D-H on their H225M helicopters in the door gunner position. He also stated he was looking forward to Malaysia’s MD530G light attack helicopters arriving sometime this year as these have the Hybrid M134D-H among their weapon systems and will further highlight the weapons to regional countries considering armament options for their helicopters.

Currently the Malaysian Army fields the Hybrid M134D-H on three different platforms, on a rooftop turret on the AV4 Lipanbara MRAP, in the door gunner position on the AW109 helicopters and on a rooftop mount on some of its fleet of GK-M1 4x4 tactical vehicles. The Hybrid M134D-H will be mounted on some of the 4x4 Condor APC fleet should the upgrade programme for the CONDOR be carried out. 

http://www.monch.com/mpg/news/land/3220-dsadillonaero.html


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia Gets a New Submarine From South Korea*
*Jakarta took a step towards getting another South Korean-built submarine, putting the spotlight once again on its capabilities.*

_By Prashanth Parameswaran
April 28, 2018_

On April 25, Indonesia officially received the second of its three submarines that it had ordered from South Korea in a delivery ceremony. The development once again put the spotlight on both the Southeast Asian state’s capabilities as well as its relationship with Seoul in the defense realm.

As I have noted before, though Indonesia once operated one of the more capable submarine forces in Asia, with 12 Whiskey-class submarines purchases from the Soviet Union back in the 1960s and ’70s, today it is woefully underequipped, with just two German-built Type 209 submarines along with three South Korean submarines initially ordered back in 2012. Even with those three South Korean submarines, with the Type 209s expected to be decommissioned soon, Indonesia would still be well short of the 12 submarines Indonesian defense officials have said the country needs to police its waters.

Though several other orders have been mulled, the focus has continued to be on progress related to the South Korean submarines, both in terms of the capability itself as well as its broader implications for the Indonesia-South Korea defense relationship, which was elevated to a special strategic partnership last November during South Korean President Moon Jae-in’s visit to Indonesia (See: “What’s Next for Indonesia-South Korea Defense Ties?”). One of the three submarines was received from South Korea last year, another was set for delivery this year, and the remaining one was set to be constructed in Indonesia.

Earlier this month, Indonesia’s South Korea-built submarines had been in the headlines once again when Indonesia’s military chief Hadi Tjahjanto led a delegation to visit the Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) shipyard in South Korea where submarine work had been ongoing. During his visit, it was confirmed that the second South Korean-built submarine would be coming to Indonesia soon, with the submarine, which will be in the service as KRI Ardadedali with pennant number 404 after commissioning, beginning its journey from South Korea back home to Indonesia in late April (See: “What’s Next for Indonesia’s Submarine Fleet?”).

On April 25, Indonesia officially received its second submarine, with a delivery ceremony that was held at the DSME facility in Okpo, featuring Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and other top Indonesian defense officials. Indonesian media outlets said the submarine was expected to arrive at the Indonesian naval base in Surabaya within two or three weeks of its departure from South Korea.

Ryacudu hailed the progress not only in terms of the delivery of the submarine itself and the strengthening of Indonesia’s capabilities, but the expertise and technological know how that Indonesia was gradually receiving, which will eventually enable it to make its own submarines. Though that end goal has certainly been one that Jakarta has been pushing in line with building its own defense industry, there are challenges to actually achieving that in reality. This includes not just building vessels, but also operating and maintaining them in the optimal way – something which Ryacudu himself touched on in his remarks as well.

https://thediplomat.com/2018/04/indonesia-gets-a-new-submarine-from-south-korea/

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Brimob in deep jungle in Papua

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hansip

__ https://www.facebook.com/




The Republic of Singapore Navy's Maritime Security Task Force and the Indonesian Navy's Western Fleet Sea Security Group, GUSKAMLABAR, worked together to foil a 'terrorist attack' against commercial ships in the Singapore Strait. This was a first since its inception in 1974 in the Eagle Indopura series of combined exercises and underscores the close and long-standing defence relations between Singapore and Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

https://international.sindonews.com...-sanksi-as-karena-beli-su-35-rusia-1524897283

https://international.sindonews.com...nksi-as-karena-beli-su-35-rusia-1524897283/13

Mattis Ingin Indonesia Tak Kena Sanksi AS karena Beli Su-35 Rusia
Muhaimin
Sabtu 28 April 2018 - 13:34 WIB
Menteri Pertahanan Amerika Serikat James Norman Mattis (kanan) menyambut kunjungan Menteri Luar Negeri Indonesia Retno LP Marsudi di Pentagon, Senin (26/3/2018) waktu Washington. Foto/Navy Petty Officer 1st Class Kathryn E. Holm
WASHINGTON - Menteri Pertahanan Amerika Serikat (AS) James Norman Mattis berupaya membebaskan negara-negara mitra seperti Indonesia, India dan Turki dari sanksi Washington karena membeli peralatan tempur Rusia. Indonesia diketahui membeli 11 unit pesawat jet tempur Su-35 Moskow.
Kepala Pentagon tersebut memperdebatkan Countering America's Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA) pada sidang Komite Angkatan Bersenjata Senat AS pada hari Kamis waktu Washington.
CAATSA adalah undang-undang yang jadi dasar bagi Washington menjatuhkan sanksi pada semua negara yang melakukan binis pertahanan dengan sebuah negara yang telah dijatuhi sanksi AS, dalam hal ini Rusia atas berbagai tuduhan, termasuk mencaplok Crimea dari Ukraina pada 2014.
Turki telah diancam dijatuhi sanksi karena membeli sistem pertahanan udara S-400 Moskow. Sedangkan India sedang dalam taraf negosiasi harga untuk pembelian S-400.
Menhan Mattis mengatakan perlu ada pengecualian dalam penerapan CAATSA menyangkut kepentingan jangka panjang Amerika.
"Ada negara-negara di dunia yang mencoba untuk berpaling dari senjata dan sistem yang sebelumnya bersumber dari Rusia," katanya.
Negara-negara yang sama, katanya, saat ini perlu menjaga jalur pasokan Moskow terbuka untuk mengisi kembali sistem warisan mereka.
"Kita hanya perlu melihat India, Vietnam dan beberapa orang lain untuk mengakui bahwa pada akhirnya kita akan menghukum diri kita sendiri di masa depan dengan kepatuhan yang ketat kepada CAATSA," kata Mattis.
Dia lantas menunjuk Indonesia, yang telah menjadi semakin penting bagi strategi pemerintahan Trump di wilayah Asia Tenggara.
"Indonesia, misalnya, berada dalam situasi yang sama mencoba beralih ke lebih banyak pesawat kami, sistem kami, tetapi mereka harus melakukan sesuatu untuk mempertahankan warisan militer mereka," ujar Mattis, seperti dikutip Military, Sabtu (28/4/2018).
Baca: Beli 11 Jet Tempur Su-35 Rusia, Indonesia Terancam Sanksi AS
CAATSA disahkan oleh Kongres tahun lalu untuk menghukum Rusia atas invasinya ke Crimea, dukungan separatis di Ukraina, dan keterlibatannya di Suriah. Presiden Donald Trump tak setuju dengan hukuman itu, sehingga dia enggan menandatangani rancangan undang-undang tersebut pada Agustus lalu. Namun, kekuatan Kongres memaksa Trump menekennya.
Mattis meminta Kongres untuk memasukkan "pengecualian keamanan nasional" dalam National Defense Authorization Act (UU Otorisasi Pertahanan Nasional) untuk fiskal 2019. Namun, bagaimanapun dia mengakui bahwa penjualan sistem S-400 Rusia menyebabkan banyak kekhawatiran.
Sistem rudal pertahanan S-400 membuat negara-negara NATO merasa ngeri karena sistem itu bisa menjadi pembunuh jet tempur generasi kelima F-35.
Pekan lalu, Asisten Menteri Luar Negeri AS Wess Mitchell mengatakan kepada Komite Urusan Luar Negeri Senat AS bahwa Turki mempertaruhkan sanksi berdasarkan CAATSA. Menurutnya, Ankara juga berpotensi diputus dari pembelian F-35 Joint Strike Fighter produksi Lockheed Martin.
(mas)

CAATSA and implication toward Indonesia and US arms deal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UMNOPutra

barjo said:


> https://international.sindonews.com...-sanksi-as-karena-beli-su-35-rusia-1524897283
> 
> https://international.sindonews.com...nksi-as-karena-beli-su-35-rusia-1524897283/13
> 
> Mattis Ingin Indonesia Tak Kena Sanksi AS karena Beli Su-35 Rusia
> Muhaimin
> Sabtu 28 April 2018 - 13:34 WIB
> Menteri Pertahanan Amerika Serikat James Norman Mattis (kanan) menyambut kunjungan Menteri Luar Negeri Indonesia Retno LP Marsudi di Pentagon, Senin (26/3/2018) waktu Washington. Foto/Navy Petty Officer 1st Class Kathryn E. Holm
> WASHINGTON - Menteri Pertahanan Amerika Serikat (AS) James Norman Mattis berupaya membebaskan negara-negara mitra seperti Indonesia, India dan Turki dari sanksi Washington karena membeli peralatan tempur Rusia. Indonesia diketahui membeli 11 unit pesawat jet tempur Su-35 Moskow.
> Kepala Pentagon tersebut memperdebatkan Countering America's Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA) pada sidang Komite Angkatan Bersenjata Senat AS pada hari Kamis waktu Washington.
> CAATSA adalah undang-undang yang jadi dasar bagi Washington menjatuhkan sanksi pada semua negara yang melakukan binis pertahanan dengan sebuah negara yang telah dijatuhi sanksi AS, dalam hal ini Rusia atas berbagai tuduhan, termasuk mencaplok Crimea dari Ukraina pada 2014.
> Turki telah diancam dijatuhi sanksi karena membeli sistem pertahanan udara S-400 Moskow. Sedangkan India sedang dalam taraf negosiasi harga untuk pembelian S-400.
> Menhan Mattis mengatakan perlu ada pengecualian dalam penerapan CAATSA menyangkut kepentingan jangka panjang Amerika.
> "Ada negara-negara di dunia yang mencoba untuk berpaling dari senjata dan sistem yang sebelumnya bersumber dari Rusia," katanya.
> Negara-negara yang sama, katanya, saat ini perlu menjaga jalur pasokan Moskow terbuka untuk mengisi kembali sistem warisan mereka.
> "Kita hanya perlu melihat India, Vietnam dan beberapa orang lain untuk mengakui bahwa pada akhirnya kita akan menghukum diri kita sendiri di masa depan dengan kepatuhan yang ketat kepada CAATSA," kata Mattis.
> Dia lantas menunjuk Indonesia, yang telah menjadi semakin penting bagi strategi pemerintahan Trump di wilayah Asia Tenggara.
> "Indonesia, misalnya, berada dalam situasi yang sama mencoba beralih ke lebih banyak pesawat kami, sistem kami, tetapi mereka harus melakukan sesuatu untuk mempertahankan warisan militer mereka," ujar Mattis, seperti dikutip Military, Sabtu (28/4/2018).
> Baca: Beli 11 Jet Tempur Su-35 Rusia, Indonesia Terancam Sanksi AS
> CAATSA disahkan oleh Kongres tahun lalu untuk menghukum Rusia atas invasinya ke Crimea, dukungan separatis di Ukraina, dan keterlibatannya di Suriah. Presiden Donald Trump tak setuju dengan hukuman itu, sehingga dia enggan menandatangani rancangan undang-undang tersebut pada Agustus lalu. Namun, kekuatan Kongres memaksa Trump menekennya.
> Mattis meminta Kongres untuk memasukkan "pengecualian keamanan nasional" dalam National Defense Authorization Act (UU Otorisasi Pertahanan Nasional) untuk fiskal 2019. Namun, bagaimanapun dia mengakui bahwa penjualan sistem S-400 Rusia menyebabkan banyak kekhawatiran.
> Sistem rudal pertahanan S-400 membuat negara-negara NATO merasa ngeri karena sistem itu bisa menjadi pembunuh jet tempur generasi kelima F-35.
> Pekan lalu, Asisten Menteri Luar Negeri AS Wess Mitchell mengatakan kepada Komite Urusan Luar Negeri Senat AS bahwa Turki mempertaruhkan sanksi berdasarkan CAATSA. Menurutnya, Ankara juga berpotensi diputus dari pembelian F-35 Joint Strike Fighter produksi Lockheed Martin.
> (mas)
> 
> CAATSA and implication toward Indonesia and US arms deal



The solution is very simple ... buy more aircrafts from USA by cash and give them "bonus" to build and/or fully access for their military assets .....


----------



## barjo

UMNOPutra said:


> The solution is very simple ... buy more aircrafts from USA by cash and give them "bonus" to build and/or fully access for their military assets .....


I dont know actually, It would be many technical terms would involve, many can't truely understand wheather is it necessary or not, but theorically is it possible and its already done not only US but all weapons manufactur the get acces to their product in terms of after sales, or another tech term. Altough some would limited their access, batle management nowadays are linked betwen network such us software for GPS, and so on, so almost impposible for nonbuilder to crack the code for some weapons without caught by the original developer, coz many weapons system is closed end to end for secrecy, only some mechanical code can be modified. So in terms of accesibility they must be know anything in weapons "blackbox" history like windows software with license to upgrade and upload download their user history, like ip address for all weapons, almost impposible we all not knowing that. This act merell just for market protection I would say. Since US system is not dominat again in their old market country, since 2000 or maybe since the end of cold war many system with end to end software became obsolite and open architecture and open software became market player, integrated many sourch weapons system in to one network batle. So may be is just consolidation in US weapons manufactur weather how the deal with growing market and competitor such us China or Russia, but they as they did in the past used to show their political deter to a region like they past history of political 'domain theory' CMIIW


----------



## Star Bugs

barjo said:


> https://international.sindonews.com...-sanksi-as-karena-beli-su-35-rusia-1524897283
> 
> https://international.sindonews.com...nksi-as-karena-beli-su-35-rusia-1524897283/13
> 
> Mattis Ingin Indonesia Tak Kena Sanksi AS karena Beli Su-35 Rusia
> Muhaimin
> Sabtu 28 April 2018 - 13:34 WIB
> Menteri Pertahanan Amerika Serikat James Norman Mattis (kanan) menyambut kunjungan Menteri Luar Negeri Indonesia Retno LP Marsudi di Pentagon, Senin (26/3/2018) waktu Washington. Foto/Navy Petty Officer 1st Class Kathryn E. Holm
> WASHINGTON - Menteri Pertahanan Amerika Serikat (AS) James Norman Mattis berupaya membebaskan negara-negara mitra seperti Indonesia, India dan Turki dari sanksi Washington karena membeli peralatan tempur Rusia. Indonesia diketahui membeli 11 unit pesawat jet tempur Su-35 Moskow.
> Kepala Pentagon tersebut memperdebatkan Countering America's Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA) pada sidang Komite Angkatan Bersenjata Senat AS pada hari Kamis waktu Washington.
> CAATSA adalah undang-undang yang jadi dasar bagi Washington menjatuhkan sanksi pada semua negara yang melakukan binis pertahanan dengan sebuah negara yang telah dijatuhi sanksi AS, dalam hal ini Rusia atas berbagai tuduhan, termasuk mencaplok Crimea dari Ukraina pada 2014.
> Turki telah diancam dijatuhi sanksi karena membeli sistem pertahanan udara S-400 Moskow. Sedangkan India sedang dalam taraf negosiasi harga untuk pembelian S-400.
> Menhan Mattis mengatakan perlu ada pengecualian dalam penerapan CAATSA menyangkut kepentingan jangka panjang Amerika.
> "Ada negara-negara di dunia yang mencoba untuk berpaling dari senjata dan sistem yang sebelumnya bersumber dari Rusia," katanya.
> Negara-negara yang sama, katanya, saat ini perlu menjaga jalur pasokan Moskow terbuka untuk mengisi kembali sistem warisan mereka.
> "Kita hanya perlu melihat India, Vietnam dan beberapa orang lain untuk mengakui bahwa pada akhirnya kita akan menghukum diri kita sendiri di masa depan dengan kepatuhan yang ketat kepada CAATSA," kata Mattis.
> Dia lantas menunjuk Indonesia, yang telah menjadi semakin penting bagi strategi pemerintahan Trump di wilayah Asia Tenggara.
> "Indonesia, misalnya, berada dalam situasi yang sama mencoba beralih ke lebih banyak pesawat kami, sistem kami, tetapi mereka harus melakukan sesuatu untuk mempertahankan warisan militer mereka," ujar Mattis, seperti dikutip Military, Sabtu (28/4/2018).
> Baca: Beli 11 Jet Tempur Su-35 Rusia, Indonesia Terancam Sanksi AS
> CAATSA disahkan oleh Kongres tahun lalu untuk menghukum Rusia atas invasinya ke Crimea, dukungan separatis di Ukraina, dan keterlibatannya di Suriah. Presiden Donald Trump tak setuju dengan hukuman itu, sehingga dia enggan menandatangani rancangan undang-undang tersebut pada Agustus lalu. Namun, kekuatan Kongres memaksa Trump menekennya.
> Mattis meminta Kongres untuk memasukkan "pengecualian keamanan nasional" dalam National Defense Authorization Act (UU Otorisasi Pertahanan Nasional) untuk fiskal 2019. Namun, bagaimanapun dia mengakui bahwa penjualan sistem S-400 Rusia menyebabkan banyak kekhawatiran.
> Sistem rudal pertahanan S-400 membuat negara-negara NATO merasa ngeri karena sistem itu bisa menjadi pembunuh jet tempur generasi kelima F-35.
> Pekan lalu, Asisten Menteri Luar Negeri AS Wess Mitchell mengatakan kepada Komite Urusan Luar Negeri Senat AS bahwa Turki mempertaruhkan sanksi berdasarkan CAATSA. Menurutnya, Ankara juga berpotensi diputus dari pembelian F-35 Joint Strike Fighter produksi Lockheed Martin.
> (mas)
> 
> CAATSA and implication toward Indonesia and US arms deal



Sik asiiiik ngancam orang, ehh galau sendiri sekarang


----------



## initial_d_mk2

UMNOPutra said:


> The solution is very simple ... buy more aircrafts from USA by cash and give them "bonus" to build and/or fully access for their military assets .....


Why!!?? And what for, is that the malaysian govt do to keep them save from china, by whoring to USA bwahahahahaha..... Listen boy, we indonesia aren't like you, we are too big to be ignored, the US need indonesia, we don't need them like they do need us wkekekwkwk


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## faries

Looks like its the 2nd prototype. CMIIW. Image credit to bimo47 from Formil Kaskus.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

faries said:


> Looks like its the 2nd prototype. CMIIW. Image credit to bimo47 from Formil Kaskus.


Semoga nggak dibawa outbound


----------



## radialv

faries said:


> Looks like its the 2nd prototype. CMIIW. Image credit to bimo47 from Formil Kaskus.


 Naisss....Rantainya sd beda dengan proto 1


----------



## striver44

faries said:


> Looks like its the 2nd prototype. CMIIW. Image credit to bimo47 from Formil Kaskus.


What's the difference to the 1st prototype?


----------



## mengkom

It looks like the newest prototype has been using german-made Diehl tracks. It is favourite among NATO countries for being silent and features easily replaceable rubber pads..
A few years ago, i heard pindad has plan to licensed produced those tracks and rubber pads


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## radialv

madokafc said:


> View attachment 470530


Anybody knows...do we have piranha missiles for our sutuc?


----------



## mandala

11th Assault Squadron AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopters.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

*From Angkasa Review :*

*Nota Kerja Sama Pengoperasian A400M Disepakati TNI AU – PT PPI*
April 30, 2018 



Youtube
*ANGKASAREVIEW * – TNI Angkatan Udara dan PT Perusahaan Perdagangan Indonesia (Persero)/PT PPI mendandatangani nota kesepahaman (MoU) pengoperasian pesawat angkut militer A400M.

Penandatanganan dilaksanakan oleh Asisten Operasi KSAU Marsda TNI Barhim dan Direktur Utama PT PPI Agus Andriyani di Mabesau, Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Senin (30/4).

Sebagaimana diketahui, PT PPI sebagai salah satu Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) yang bergerak di bidang perdagangan dalam negeri dan perdagangan internasional sedang dalam proses membeli dua unit pesawat angkut A400M buatan Airbus Defence and Space.

Pesawat A400M dibeli sebagai sarana angkutan udara guna mendistribusikan kebutuhan bahan pokok masyarakat di Papua.

Dalam nota kesepahaman antara lain disebutkan, untuk operasional pesawat A400M meliputi kebutuhan penerbang, teknisi maupun perawatan pesawat, akan ditangani oleh TNI AU.

“MoU ini akan menjadi payung hukum bagi TNI AU dan PT PPI dalam melaksanakan tugas membantu pemerintah ke depan apapun bentuknya, khususnya dalam menyejahterakan masyarakat Papua,” ujar Barhim sebagaimana dikutip Dinas Penerangan Angkatan Udara (Dispenau) dalam siaran tertulis.




Dispenau
Sementara Dirut PT PPI menyatakan, melalui kerja sama ini diharapkan permasalahan tingginya harga kebutuhan pokok di Papua dapat diatasi.

“Kami mendapat perintah untuk menurunkan harga bahan pokok di Papua, seperti semen dan sembako. Dengan adanya kerja sama dengan TNI AU, kami berharap kesamaan harga dapat terwujud sehingga masyarakat Papua dapat lebih sejahtera” ujar Agus.

_RONI SONTANI_

MOU between Indonesian Air Force and Indonesian Trade Company (state company) to operate A400m

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_https://nusantaranews.co/rekam-jejak-kendaraan-tempur-bawah-air-kopaska/_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## UMNOPutra

initial_d_mk2 said:


> Why!!?? And what for, is that the malaysian govt do to keep them save from china, by whoring to USA bwahahahahaha..... Listen boy, we indonesia aren't like you, we are too big to be ignored, the US need indonesia, we don't need them like they do need us wkekekwkwk



https://jakartagreater.com/indonesia-korea-selatan-negosiasi-ulang-kfx-ifx/

Is this news true? .. If it is true ... This is a "big tragedy" for your participation in KFX/IFX project .. but, better late than never to evaluate your future there ...


----------



## initial_d_mk2

UMNOPutra said:


> https://jakartagreater.com/indonesia-korea-selatan-negosiasi-ulang-kfx-ifx/
> 
> Is this news true? .. If it is true ... This is a "big tragedy" for your participation in KFX/IFX project .. but, better late than never to evaluate your future there ...


Really, you need source from jkgr lol, like it said on the article indonesian side want more benevited from kfx/ifx program, it is normal when you joint a multi billion dollars program you have to make clear what kind of technology we could get, the shares etc, overall we wanted to make sure this project will benevited indonesia, that show how much important indonesia for south korea in this project, and that is smart move

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

KRI Usman Harun 359 and HS Themistoklea F465 in the Mediteranean sea

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Taifib 1, preparation before HAHO/HALO jump

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes

*51 war vessels to participate in Lombok naval exercise*

Mataram, West Nusa Tenggara | Tue, May 1, 2018 | 07:16 pm





Get ready: Indonesian Navy personnel welcome three war vessels, KRI Sidat 851 from Indonesia, KD Baung 3509 from Malaysia and BRP General Mariano Alvarez (PS38) from the Philippines at Malundung Dock in Tarakan, North Kalimantan, on April 4. (Antara/Fachrurrozi)

Around 5,500 navy personnel from 37 countries are set to participate in the 2018 Multilateral Naval Exercise Komodo (MNEK), which will be held in Lombok waters, West Nusa Tenggara.

Taking place from May 5 to 9, the event will present 51 war vessels, three fixed-wing aircraft and eight helicopters.

“Out of a total of 51 war vessels, 35 units belong to the Indonesian Navy while 16 others are from our [allies],” said the Indonesian Navy’s Eastern Fleet spokesperson Lt. Col. Suratno on Tuesday.

He said currently, the Indonesian Navy was finalizing preparations of the MNEK 2018, which will be centered at Lembar Port waters, West Lombok, NTB. War vessels will begin to enter Lembar waters on May 4.

Suratno said the MNEK was a biennial joint naval exercise between the Indonesian Navy and the navies of other countries. It will be the third time for Indonesia to host the event.

In 2014, the MNEK was held in Batam, Anambas and Natuna waters while in 2016, it was held at Padang and Mentawai Islands, West Sumatra.

“The number of its participants has continued to increase. Around 4,000 navy personnel from 34 countries participated in the MNEK 2016, and this year, 37 countries with a total 5,500 personnel will participate in the event. This will bring a positive impact to promote tourism in Lombok,” said Suratno.

This year’s MNEK is themed “Cooperation to respond [to] disasters and humanitarian issues”.

“This joint exercise aims to strengthen naval cooperation among countries in tackling disaster and humanitarian problems, especially those that occur in the sea,” said Suratno. *(ebf)*

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...-to-participate-in-lombok-naval-exercise.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Third submarine to be completed in 2019: Ministry*
Selasa, 1 Mei 2018 07:13 WIB - 3 Views

Reporter: antara





Illustration. KRI Nagapasa-403 is an electric diesel submarine type 209/1400 Indonesia's first order to South Korea and become the third submarine owned by Navy. (ANTARA PHOTO/Zabur Karuru/aww/17).

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia`s defense ministry has targeted to complete the construction of its third submarine, being manufactured at the Surabaya-based shipbuilder PT PAL in cooperation with South Korea, in 2019.

"It will be completed next year at the latest. The submarine, being manufactured in cooperation with South Korea, will be well-equipped with weaponry," a spokesman of the ministry Brig. Gen Totok Sugiharto stated here on Monday.

The three submarines of the Indonesian Navy will have a deterrent effect in the region, he noted.

Earlier, the second submarine KRI Ardadedali 404 was received by Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu during a ceremony at the Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering shipyard in Korea.

The submarine had begun its journey on Apr 28 and is expected to arrive at the Navy`s Eastern Fleet after two weeks.

"The journey is expected to take 20 days," Sugiharto remarked.

The first submarine was launched on August 2, 2017, and it has currently joined the country`s naval fleet.

Indonesia should have at least eight submarines, he pointed out.

"However, we have to adjust it in line with our budget capacity," Sugiharto stated, adding that the country only has five submarines.

KRI Ardadedali is equipped with the latest combat system, enhanced operating system, non-hull penetrating mast, and comfortable accommodation.

The submarines are 61 meters in length, with a displacement of 1,400 tons, and operated by a crew of 40 sailors. It has an operational range of approximately 10 thousand nautical miles and can reach a speed of 61 knots while submerged. They are also equipped with 533-millimeter torpedo launchers and anti-surface-fleet missiles.

The submarine is expected to become a leading weapon for the Indonesian Navy.

Sugiharto noted that the minister in return has called on South Korea to buy Indonesian-made aircraft CN 235 and CN 295.

"Thus, both countries can benefit from the mutual cooperation," he added.

Reported by Syaiful Hakim
(S022/INE)
(T.SYS/A/KR-BSR/A/H-YH)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia wants to renegotiate KFX fighter project*
_Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
01 May 2018_

Indonesia is looking to renegotiate the financial agreement through which it is participating in a programme with South Korea to develop the Korean Fighter Xperiment/Indonesia Fighter Xperiment (KFX/IFX) aircraft.

Brigadier General Totok Sugiharto, official spokesman of the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD), said in comments published by the state-run Antara news agency on 1 May that the renegotiation is necessary to review the technological benefits that Indonesia is attaining through the programme.

He also confirmed Indonesia’s access to related technologies had been restricted due to export controls applied by the US government.

“The renegotiation is necessary to make clear Indonesia’s gain from the programme [because] the project is financed with funds from the state budget,” Brig Gen Sugiharto said. Commenting on US restrictions, he added, “There is equipment that should not be given to us.”

Despite the barriers, Brig Gen Sugiharto said he expected the joint programme to continue.

Under a finance agreement signed by the governments of Indonesia and South Korea in 2015, Indonesia is committed to pay for 20% of the total development costs of the KFX/IFX, which are estimated at about USD8 billion. The South Korean government will pay for 60% of the development programme, with prime contractor Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) covering 20%.

In return for its investment, Indonesia has joint developer status on the programme and has integrated engineers from its state-owned aerospace company, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), into the project in South Korea.

The KFX/IFX project envisages the production of six fighter aircraft prototypes by 2021, followed by four years of trials and the completion of development by mid-2026.

http://www.janes.com/article/79727/indonesia-wants-to-renegotiate-kfx-fighter-project

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Should go to museum indeed

https://jakartagreater.com/pengecatan-panser-ferret-kikav-8-kostrad/














madokafc said:


> Should go to museum indeed
> 
> https://jakartagreater.com/pengecatan-panser-ferret-kikav-8-kostrad/



Much better to ditch them and replace them with technical like HMG armed Hillux like this one






Or if you had little fund you can use utility military vehicles like Komodo or Iveco LMV or Sherpa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## V3NOM12

Wooww its one of the trio legend, old rantis never die and never fade away lol


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gondes

*RI-Ceko bidik volume perdagangan dua kali lipat*

Rabu, 2 Mei 2018 21:04 WIB





Menteri Perindustrian Airlangga Hartarto didampingi Dirjen Ketahanan dan Pengembangan Akses Industri Internasional (KPAII) I Gusti Putu Suryawirawan, Staf Khusus Menperin Benny Sutrisno, serta Duta Besar Republik Indonesia untuk Republik Ceko Aulia Rahman berfoto bersama dengan Wakil Menteri Perindustrian dan Perdagangan Ceko, Vladimir Bratl seusai melakukan pertemuan di Praha, Rabu. (ANTARA News/ Biro Humas Kementerian Perindustrian)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Pemerintah Indonesia dan Ceko sepakat untuk meningkatkan volume perdagangan kedua negara, terutama melalui penguatan kerja sama di sektor industri. 

“Seharusnya kerja sama perdagangan yang terjadi saat ini bisa lebih ditingkatkan. Untuk itu, Indonesia menargetkan peningkatan volume perdagangan antar kedua negara sebanyak dua kali lipat,” kata Menteri Perindustrian Airlangga Hartarto sesuai keterangannya diterima di Jakarta, Rabu.

Hal ini mengemuka dari hasil pertemuan bilateral antara Airlangga dengan Wakil Menteri Perindustrian dan Perdagangan Ceko, Vladimir Bratl di Praha, Rabu pagi (2/5) waktu setempat.

Ceko merupakan mitra dagang Indonesia terbesar keempat di kawasan Eropa Tengah dan Timur setelah Rusia, Ukraina dan Polandia. 

Selama tahun 2010-2015, total nilai investasi Ceko di Indonesia mencapai USD34,35 juta. Sedangkan, periode 2016-2017, investasi Ceko di sektor manufaktur mencapai 499,5 ribu dolar AS untuk tiga proyek yang meliputi industri logam dasar, barang logam, serta mesin dan elektronik.

Airlangga menyebutkan, potensi kerja sama industri kedua negara yang masih berpeluang untuk segera dikembangkan, di antaranya adalah *industri pertahanan*, gelas, keramik, pembangkit listrik tenaga air, serta *pesawat terbang (komponen dan MRO)*. 

“Kami meyakini kolaborasi Indonesia dan Ceko di sektor industri bisa saling melengkapi dan menguntungkan bagi kedua belah pihak,” ungkapnya.

Selain itu, Menperin menyampaikan, Pemerintah Ceko juga ingin bermitra dengan Indonesia dalam pengembangan industri berbasis mineral. 

Hal ini sejalan dengan fokus Kementerian Perindustrian dalam upaya mendorong hilirisasi di dalam negeri agar meningkatkan nilai tambah sumber daya alam lokal.

“Kami telah memfasilitasi melalui pembangunan sejumlah kawasan industri terpadu, khususnya di luar Jawa,” tuturnya. 

Daerah yang dimaksud di antaranya, Kawasan Industri Morowali, Sulawesi Tengah, Kawasan Industri Bantaeng, Sulawesi Selatan, dan Kawasan Industri Konawe Sulawesi Tenggara.

Di samping itu, lanjut Airlangga, kedua negara sepakat untuk menjadikan masing-masing negara sebagai gerbang masuknya produk dan investasi.

”Indonesia ingin Ceko juga sebagai gerbang untuk pasar Uni Eropa, sementara *Ceko ingin Indonesia sebagai gerbang pasar ke Asean*,” jelasnya.

Wakil Menteri Perindustrian dan Perdagangan Ceko, Vladimir Bratl mengatakan, *Ceko mempunyai kekuatan dalam pengembangan pesawat perintis*.

Untuk itu, ceko berharap bisa berkolaborasi dengan Indonesia yang memiliki potensi untuk pengembangan di sektor industri tersebut.

Hal senada juga disampaikan sebelumnya oleh Wakil Menteri Luar Negeri Ceko, Martin Tlapa, bahwa *Ceko sangat terbuka jika ada kesempatan untuk kerja sama dengan Indonesia di sektor industri kedirgantaraan terutama manufaktur pesawat jet*.

Pemerintah Indonesia sedang mendorong tumbuhnya industri perawatan dan perbaikan pesawat atau maintenance, repair, and overhaul (MRO). 

Hal ini lantaran masih banyak potensi pengembangan sektor ini yang diintegrasikan dengan beberapa bandara di dalam negeri.

Apalagi, industri penerbangan dalam negeri terus berkembang dan mengalami pertumbuhan yang cukup signifikan. Hal ini diindikasikan dengan kenaikan jumlah lalu lintas udara, baik penumpang maupun untuk arus barang.

Pertumbuhan jumlah penumpang udara domestik meningkat rata-rata 15 persen per tahun selama 10 tahun terakhir, sedangkan jumlah penumpang udara internasional naik hingga sekitar delapan persen dan Indonesia adalah merupakan negara terbesar ketiga di Asia dalam pembelian pesawat udara setelah China dan India.
*
Summary: The Czech Republic wants to have more trade and industrial cooperation with Indonesia. Some opportunities are opened here are defense and aircraft industry, including jets.*

https://www.antaranews.com/berita/706624/ri-ceko-bidik-volume-perdagangan-dua-kali-lipat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UMNOPutra

katarabhumi said:


> *Indonesia wants to renegotiate KFX fighter project*
> _Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
> 01 May 2018_
> 
> Indonesia is looking to renegotiate the financial agreement through which it is participating in a programme with South Korea to develop the Korean Fighter Xperiment/Indonesia Fighter Xperiment (KFX/IFX) aircraft.
> 
> Brigadier General Totok Sugiharto, official spokesman of the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD), said in comments published by the state-run Antara news agency on 1 May that the renegotiation is necessary to review the technological benefits that Indonesia is attaining through the programme.
> 
> He also confirmed Indonesia’s access to related technologies had been restricted due to export controls applied by the US government.
> 
> “The renegotiation is necessary to make clear Indonesia’s gain from the programme [because] the project is financed with funds from the state budget,” Brig Gen Sugiharto said. Commenting on US restrictions, he added, “There is equipment that should not be given to us.”
> 
> Despite the barriers, Brig Gen Sugiharto said he expected the joint programme to continue.
> 
> Under a finance agreement signed by the governments of Indonesia and South Korea in 2015, Indonesia is committed to pay for 20% of the total development costs of the KFX/IFX, which are estimated at about USD8 billion. The South Korean government will pay for 60% of the development programme, with prime contractor Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) covering 20%.
> 
> In return for its investment, Indonesia has joint developer status on the programme and has integrated engineers from its state-owned aerospace company, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), into the project in South Korea.
> 
> The KFX/IFX project envisages the production of six fighter aircraft prototypes by 2021, followed by four years of trials and the completion of development by mid-2026.
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/79727/indonesia-wants-to-renegotiate-kfx-fighter-project
> 
> .



It is interesting if Malaysia (+ and Indonesia) could possibly join the Turkish TF-X fighter program .....


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Light Strike Vehicle (ILSV) by PT Jala. First batch of 20 units ordered.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asterisktaker

gondes said:


> *RI-Ceko bidik volume perdagangan dua kali lipat*
> 
> Rabu, 2 Mei 2018 21:04 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menteri Perindustrian Airlangga Hartarto didampingi Dirjen Ketahanan dan Pengembangan Akses Industri Internasional (KPAII) I Gusti Putu Suryawirawan, Staf Khusus Menperin Benny Sutrisno, serta Duta Besar Republik Indonesia untuk Republik Ceko Aulia Rahman berfoto bersama dengan Wakil Menteri Perindustrian dan Perdagangan Ceko, Vladimir Bratl seusai melakukan pertemuan di Praha, Rabu. (ANTARA News/ Biro Humas Kementerian Perindustrian)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Pemerintah Indonesia dan Ceko sepakat untuk meningkatkan volume perdagangan kedua negara, terutama melalui penguatan kerja sama di sektor industri.
> 
> “Seharusnya kerja sama perdagangan yang terjadi saat ini bisa lebih ditingkatkan. Untuk itu, Indonesia menargetkan peningkatan volume perdagangan antar kedua negara sebanyak dua kali lipat,” kata Menteri Perindustrian Airlangga Hartarto sesuai keterangannya diterima di Jakarta, Rabu.
> 
> Hal ini mengemuka dari hasil pertemuan bilateral antara Airlangga dengan Wakil Menteri Perindustrian dan Perdagangan Ceko, Vladimir Bratl di Praha, Rabu pagi (2/5) waktu setempat.
> 
> Ceko merupakan mitra dagang Indonesia terbesar keempat di kawasan Eropa Tengah dan Timur setelah Rusia, Ukraina dan Polandia.
> 
> Selama tahun 2010-2015, total nilai investasi Ceko di Indonesia mencapai USD34,35 juta. Sedangkan, periode 2016-2017, investasi Ceko di sektor manufaktur mencapai 499,5 ribu dolar AS untuk tiga proyek yang meliputi industri logam dasar, barang logam, serta mesin dan elektronik.
> 
> Airlangga menyebutkan, potensi kerja sama industri kedua negara yang masih berpeluang untuk segera dikembangkan, di antaranya adalah *industri pertahanan*, gelas, keramik, pembangkit listrik tenaga air, serta *pesawat terbang (komponen dan MRO)*.
> 
> “Kami meyakini kolaborasi Indonesia dan Ceko di sektor industri bisa saling melengkapi dan menguntungkan bagi kedua belah pihak,” ungkapnya.
> 
> Selain itu, Menperin menyampaikan, Pemerintah Ceko juga ingin bermitra dengan Indonesia dalam pengembangan industri berbasis mineral.
> 
> Hal ini sejalan dengan fokus Kementerian Perindustrian dalam upaya mendorong hilirisasi di dalam negeri agar meningkatkan nilai tambah sumber daya alam lokal.
> 
> “Kami telah memfasilitasi melalui pembangunan sejumlah kawasan industri terpadu, khususnya di luar Jawa,” tuturnya.
> 
> Daerah yang dimaksud di antaranya, Kawasan Industri Morowali, Sulawesi Tengah, Kawasan Industri Bantaeng, Sulawesi Selatan, dan Kawasan Industri Konawe Sulawesi Tenggara.
> 
> Di samping itu, lanjut Airlangga, kedua negara sepakat untuk menjadikan masing-masing negara sebagai gerbang masuknya produk dan investasi.
> 
> ”Indonesia ingin Ceko juga sebagai gerbang untuk pasar Uni Eropa, sementara *Ceko ingin Indonesia sebagai gerbang pasar ke Asean*,” jelasnya.
> 
> Wakil Menteri Perindustrian dan Perdagangan Ceko, Vladimir Bratl mengatakan, *Ceko mempunyai kekuatan dalam pengembangan pesawat perintis*.
> 
> Untuk itu, ceko berharap bisa berkolaborasi dengan Indonesia yang memiliki potensi untuk pengembangan di sektor industri tersebut.
> 
> Hal senada juga disampaikan sebelumnya oleh Wakil Menteri Luar Negeri Ceko, Martin Tlapa, bahwa *Ceko sangat terbuka jika ada kesempatan untuk kerja sama dengan Indonesia di sektor industri kedirgantaraan terutama manufaktur pesawat jet*.
> 
> Pemerintah Indonesia sedang mendorong tumbuhnya industri perawatan dan perbaikan pesawat atau maintenance, repair, and overhaul (MRO).
> 
> Hal ini lantaran masih banyak potensi pengembangan sektor ini yang diintegrasikan dengan beberapa bandara di dalam negeri.
> 
> Apalagi, industri penerbangan dalam negeri terus berkembang dan mengalami pertumbuhan yang cukup signifikan. Hal ini diindikasikan dengan kenaikan jumlah lalu lintas udara, baik penumpang maupun untuk arus barang.
> 
> Pertumbuhan jumlah penumpang udara domestik meningkat rata-rata 15 persen per tahun selama 10 tahun terakhir, sedangkan jumlah penumpang udara internasional naik hingga sekitar delapan persen dan Indonesia adalah merupakan negara terbesar ketiga di Asia dalam pembelian pesawat udara setelah China dan India.
> *
> Summary: The Czech Republic wants to have more trade and industrial cooperation with Indonesia. Some opportunities are opened here are defense and aircraft industry, including jets.*


So, welcome Pandur?


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

mandala said:


> Indonesian Light Strike Vehicle (ILSV) by PT Jala. First batch of 20 units ordered.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram




On top of the roof, is there an RCWS gun pod ?

Brimob is definitely needs these vehicles especially to counter separatist / terrorist attack.


----------



## gondes

*Bertemu Jokowi, Sultan Brunei Tertarik Alusista buatan RI*






Sultan Brunei menyatakan ketertarikan membeli alutsista buatan Indonesia saat bertemu Presiden Joko Widodo di Istana Bogor. (ANTARA FOTO/Wahyu Putro A)

Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Sultan Brunei Hassanal Bolkiah menyatakan *tertarik untuk membeli alat sistem utama pertahanan (alutsista) buatan PT Pindad (Persero)*. Ketertarikan tersebut disampaikan Sultan Brunei saat bertemu Presiden Joko Widodo di Istana Bogor, Kamis (3/5). Hanya saja, ia tidak menyebut alat tempur spesifik yang diminati Brunei Darussalam.

"Makanya nanti beliau (Sultan Brunei) akan *memantau pameran di Markas Besar Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) yang memamerkan produksi PT Pindad, PT Dirgantara Indonesia, dan PT PAL*," kata Menteri Luar Negeri Retno Lestari Priansari kepada wartawan di Istana Bogor.

Menlu Retno yang mendamping Presiden Jokowi bertemu Sultan Brunei menyatakan dalam pertemuan Brunei Darussalam dan Indonesia juga sepakat untuk memperbaiki hubungan perdagangan yang saat ini nilainya tengah menyusut. Adapun, perbaikan tersebut akan dilakukan dengan mencari bidang investasi baru, di mana hasil produksinya bisa memperbaiki neraca perdagangan kedua negara.

Menlu RI menyatakan selama ini nilai perdagangan kedua negara sedang lesu lantaran harga minyak, yang merupakan komoditas utama, Brunei Darussalam juga tengah anjlok. Sehingga menurutnya, Sultan Brunei Hassanal Bolkiah berharap agar kedua negara bisa menggali potensi investasi yang sedianya bisa dilakukan kedua negara.

Berdasarkan data Kementerian Perdagangan, nilai perdagangan kedua negara di tahun 2017 tercatat US$107,07 juta atau turun 39,29 persen dibanding tahun 2016 sebesar US$176,39 juta. Pelemahan ini jauh lebih dalam lagi jika dibandingkan tahun 2015, di mana nilai perdagangan antar kedua negara mencapai US$222,66 juta.

"Mereka sebelumnya banyak mengekspor minyak ke Indonesia. Tapi karena harga minyak yang turun otomatis maka nilai perdagangan turun. Kami perlu mencari jalan agar perdagangan ditingkatkan dengan menggali bidang perdagangan dan investasi apa yang dilakukan kedua negara," jelas Retno.

Menurut Menlu RI, beberapa kerja sama investasi yang mungkin akan dijajaki di kemudian hari antara Brunei dan Indonesia adalah *perkapalan dan pelabuhan* serta pengembangan bersama dua varietas padi hibrida yakni sembada B9 dan sembada 188.

"Namun memang secara investasi tidak disinggung ihwal komitmen angka," kata Menlu Retno.

Data Kementerian Perdagangan menunjukkan, neraca perdagangan antara Indonesia dan Brunei Darussalam selalu mencatat surplus. Pada 2017, Indonesia mencatat surplus perdagangan dengan Brunei Darussalam sebesar US$22,03 juta atau meningkat signifikan dari tahun sebelumnya US$940 ribu.

*Summary: Sultan of Brunei is interested to buy defense products from PT PINDAD. He will also review defense products exhibition of PT PINDAD, PT PAL and PT DI. Open future opportunities for Brunei are shipping and sea port.*

https://www.cnnindonesia.com/intern...owi-sultan-brunei-tertarik-alusista-buatan-ri



asterisktaker said:


> So, welcome Pandur?


Probably..I hope so because Pindad will learn a lot from Pandur products..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Air Force Chief of staff is in Atalanta, visiting C130 j production line and trying C 130j simulator. Apparently Indonesia will acquire C130J and A400M by separate programme but operated by Air Force





Sumber pen TNI AU

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

KP 8003, owned by Indonesian Police Corps, built by PT DRU. the largest patrol vessel for police department at more than 73 meter length

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Cassuary exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Marinir






Army door gunner

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## katarabhumi

UMNOPutra said:


> It is interesting if Malaysia (+ and Indonesia) could possibly join the Turkish TF-X fighter program .....



And what are the things Malaysia could possibly offer?... money?, technology?, expertise?... What?

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

katarabhumi said:


> And what are the things Malaysia could possibly offer?... money?, technology?, expertise?... What?
> 
> .



They only could offer Sticker "Buatan Tempatan"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Bugs

UMNOPutra said:


> It is interesting if Malaysia (+ and Indonesia) could possibly join the Turkish TF-X fighter program .....



And what reputation does mal-asia have in the aircraft manufacturing industry? Fix Proton. It's gaping for air like a fish washed ashore. Oh.... and what about that Formula One Sepang Circuit? Even a public cemetery is more lively.


----------



## Nike

Anoa got slipped in sand dunes in South Sudan mission






Kopassus and australian SAS commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian companies secure financial support*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
04 May 2018
The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) has facilitated an agreement between national finance company PT Askrindo and private-sector defence companies to support their development in national and international markets.

The MoD said on 3 May that through the agreement – signed by PT Askrindo and Indonesia’s National Private Defense Industry Association – the finance company is committed to providing expanded credit support and bank guarantees for the Indonesian defence companies.

The MoD pointed to the agreement as a demonstration of its commitment to help develop the country’s private-sector defence industrial base, which while limited in scope and capability, has expanded in size in recent years in response to state-owned defence companies’ growing requirements for subcontractors.
http://www.janes.com/article/79800/indonesian-companies-secure-financial-support

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SIM.Inc

*04 Mei 2018*



Pesawat tempur IFX/KFX (photo : CNN)

MENTERI Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu mengungkapkan perjanjian kerja sama atau MoU pembuatan pesawat tempur Korean Fighter Xperiment/Indonesia Fighter Xperiment (KFX/IFX) akan terus berlanjut. Pasalnya, saat ini, Indonesia tengah mengupayakan agar perjanjian tersebut mampu menguntungkan secara teknologi maupun finansial.

"Kita lanjut. Karena kalo tidak lanjut, rugi kita sudah habis Rp3 triliun masa dibuang gitu aja," ujarnya saat ditemui di Markas Korps Marinir, Cilandak, Kamis (3/5).

Dirinya mengungkapkan adanya proses negosiasi karena dalam perjanjian awal kurang memberikan keuntungan kepada Indonesia. Namun, dirinya tidak menjelaskan secara detail isi perjanjian tersebut.

"Waktu MoU itu tidak lengkap, kita tidak boleh inilah, nah kita gak mau. Ya kalo kita yang buat kita harus mandiri, harus bisa menjual. Jangan sampai bisa membuat gak bisa menjual. Kira-kira begitu. Kita nego terus," ujarnya.

Sebelumnya, pengembangan jet tempur ini awalnya dilakukan Korea Selatan pada 15 tahun lalu. Namun, pada 2015, dibuat kesepakatan antara pemerintah Korea Selatan dan Indonesia untuk mengembangkan jet tempur ini secara bersama-sama.

Kesepakatan kerja sama strategis (strategic cooperation agreement) program ini dilakukan pada 4 Desember 2015. Sedangkan kesepakatan cost sharing dan kesepakatan penugasan kerja (work assignment agreement) dilakukan pada Januari 2016.

Dalam kesepakatan tersebut, Indonesia dibebankan menanggung biaya program pengembangan sebesar 20%, sementara Korea Selatan 80%. Dalam kurun waktu 10 tahun pengembangan yang akan dilakukan hingga 2026, total biaya yang ditanggung Indonesia mencapai Rp21,6 triliun.

Pada Juli 2017, program Engineering Manufacture Development (EMD) telah menyelesaikan 14% dari keseluruhan perencanaan program yang berlangsung hingga 2026.


(Media Indonesia)



1. Sebagai negara patner Indonesia hanya di perkenankan sebagai perantara menyangkut penjualan pesawat ini kelak. Tidak punya hak seperti layaknya pesawat CASA-NURTANIO.
2. 3 trilyun uang muka sudah sangat menjelaskan akan di taruh di mana muka departemen pertahanan dan pemerintah bila sampai IFX di tinggalkan di tengah jalan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

PT PINDAD got a deal to assembling, and then license producing Astros munitions and launcher vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

madokafc said:


> *Indonesian companies secure financial support*
> *Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
> 04 May 2018
> The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) has facilitated an agreement between national finance company PT Askrindo and private-sector defence companies to support their development in national and international markets.
> 
> The MoD said on 3 May that through the agreement – signed by PT Askrindo and Indonesia’s National Private Defense Industry Association – the finance company is committed to providing expanded credit support and bank guarantees for the Indonesian defence companies.
> 
> The MoD pointed to the agreement as a demonstration of its commitment to help develop the country’s private-sector defence industrial base, which while limited in scope and capability, has expanded in size in recent years in response to state-owned defence companies’ growing requirements for subcontractors.



Indonesia's private defense industry companies ?

They are not far from infantry and team weaponry, ammo, wear pack, tactical boats, tactical and battle vehicles, patrol ships, support ships, striking ships (FACs and corvettes ?)



madokafc said:


> KP 8003, owned by Indonesian Police Corps, built by PT DRU. the largest patrol vessel for police department at more than 73 meter length
> 
> View attachment 471608
> View attachment 471609



When will the LSTs be launched by DRU ?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

MNEK 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

Some 45 ANOA APC for Bruneian armed forces

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

*Brunei agrees to Pindad weapons, APC purchase: Jokowi*







News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Fri, May 4, 2018 | 05:19 pm



Technicians finish assembling an Anoa armored personnel carrier (APC) at PT Pindad's weapons factory in Bandung. (JP/Arya Dipa)



President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has said that Brunei Darussalam agreed to purchasing Anoa armored personnel carrier (APC) and other military equipment from state-owned weapons manufacturer PT Pindad.

The agreement was made on Thursday during a meeting between Jokowi and visiting Brunei Sultan Hassanal Bolkiah at Bogor Palace in West Java.

After their meeting, the two leaders headed to the Indonesian Military's (TNI) headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta.

Jokowi said that he also offered the Brunei Sultan aircraft from state-owned aircraft maker PT DI. “But the deal that has been reached is that Brunei will buy weapons and Anoa from Pindad,” the President said on Thursday as reportd by _kontan.co.id_

He did not provide details on the weapons deal and how many Anoa vehicles the neighboring country would purchase.

While at TNI headquarters, Jokowi and Bolkiah attended a weapons demonstration and visited an exhibition of the primary weapons defense system.

During their meeting, the leaders discussed a variety of issues, including better protection for migrant workers. According to government data, 80,000 Indonesian migrant workers are in Brunei, which has 400,000 total citizens.

Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi announced on Thursday that the two leaders’ agreement would be drafted into a memorandum of understanding that would include regulations to ensure robust protection for the placement of Indonesian migrant workers in Brunei. (bbn)

*Topics :*

Indonesia, Brunei, Pindad, weapon, purchase

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Svantana said:


> *Brunei agrees to Pindad weapons, APC purchase: Jokowi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News Desk
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta | Fri, May 4, 2018 | 05:19 pm
> 
> 
> 
> Technicians finish assembling an Anoa armored personnel carrier (APC) at PT Pindad's weapons factory in Bandung. (JP/Arya Dipa)
> 
> 
> 
> President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has said that Brunei Darussalam agreed to purchasing Anoa armored personnel carrier (APC) and other military equipment from state-owned weapons manufacturer PT Pindad.
> 
> The agreement was made on Thursday during a meeting between Jokowi and visiting Brunei Sultan Hassanal Bolkiah at Bogor Palace in West Java.
> 
> After their meeting, the two leaders headed to the Indonesian Military's (TNI) headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta.
> 
> Jokowi said that he also offered the Brunei Sultan aircraft from state-owned aircraft maker PT DI. “But the deal that has been reached is that Brunei will buy weapons and Anoa from Pindad,” the President said on Thursday as reportd by _kontan.co.id_
> 
> He did not provide details on the weapons deal and how many Anoa vehicles the neighboring country would purchase.
> 
> While at TNI headquarters, Jokowi and Bolkiah attended a weapons demonstration and visited an exhibition of the primary weapons defense system.
> 
> During their meeting, the leaders discussed a variety of issues, including better protection for migrant workers. According to government data, 80,000 Indonesian migrant workers are in Brunei, which has 400,000 total citizens.
> 
> Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi announced on Thursday that the two leaders’ agreement would be drafted into a memorandum of understanding that would include regulations to ensure robust protection for the placement of Indonesian migrant workers in Brunei. (bbn)
> 
> *Topics :*
> 
> Indonesia, Brunei, Pindad, weapon, purchase



80.000 from total 400.000 population and yet we can still sending more without blink of eye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

New CN 235 MPA for TNI AU in her new home in makassar

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Arisgator A2+ during test trial.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Army Air Cavalry

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

*MENHAN: TANK MARINIR AKAN DIGANTI*
5 MEI 2018


Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu mendatangi Markas Korps Marinir TNI AL di Cilandak, Jakarta Selatan, Kamis (03/ 05). Selain memberikan pembekalan terhadap ratusan prajurit Marinir, Ryamizard juga memeriksa kesiapan dan kesiagaan pasukan serta alutsista.

“Saya melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Mako Korps Marinir untuk mengecek kesiapan, baik personel, alutsista dan asramanya. Kalau ada yang kurang, kami usahakan akan dipenuhi,” ujar Ryamizard yang memakai seragam Marinir dengan baret ungu didampingi Dankormar Mayjen (Mar) Bambang Suswantono.

Ryamizard mengungkapkan, hasil inspeksi yang dilakukannya menemukan adanya alutsista yang sudah berusia puluhan tahun dan perlu diremajakan. Pihaknya akan menampung usulan penggantian itu.

“Di Marinir banyak tank yang sudah tua dan tak layak untuk digunakan. Tank-tank ini akan diganti,” ujar Ryamizard tidak merinci tank jenis apa yang akan diganti.

Sebelumnya, Ryamizard juga menyinggung tentang tugas Kemenh uang mengurus pertahanan negara. Dia menuturkan, ada dua hal bagaimana postur TNI dibutuhkan dalam hakikat pertahanan negara. Kondisi itu tentu salah satunya harus didukung alutsista yang mumpuni dan bisa digunakan oleh prajurit.

“Alutsista kita beli bukan _awur-awuran_. Apalagi rekanan mengatur. Tidak boleh rekanan mengatur pembelian alustsista. Yang menentukan pembelian alutsista adalah Menhan dan tugas Menhan,” kata Ryamizard, sebagaimana dikutip dari laman _Republika (03/ 05)_.

_Photo : PT-76 Marinir (Pen Kormar)_

_Editor : (D.E.S)

https://lancerdefense.com/2018/05/05/menhan-tank-marinir-akan-diganti/


MoD : Amphibious Tanks for Indonesian Marine Cavalry will be replaced.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## umigami

New medium tank prototipe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Reception ceremony

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Two seater KFX

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## V3NOM12

MPA for TNI AU has different type, the first one was the pinokyo type (long nose) and this one. Any reason why TNI AU did not continue the pinokio type anymore?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

V3NOM12 said:


> MPA for TNI AU has different type, the first one was the pinokyo type (long nose) and this one. Any reason why TNI AU did not continue the pinokio type anymore?



Must be after carefully examination and research about belly mounted radar sweep area effectiveness compared to nose mounted radome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asterisktaker

V3NOM12 said:


> MPA for TNI AU has different type, the first one was the pinokyo type (long nose) and this one. Any reason why TNI AU did not continue the pinokio type anymore?


One of the things I can think of straight away is the belly mounted radome allows for better centre of gravity as it is mounted closer to the wing mounts instead installing massive radar in the nose radome where it will make the plane to be front heavy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Maintenance unit of Cavalry batt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia receives second DSME-built submarine KRI Ardadedali*
  
April 25, 2018


*The Indonesian Navy officially received its second Nagapasa-class submarine, KRI Ardadedali, from South Korean shipbuilder Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) in a ceremony on April 25.*

KRI Ardadedali (404) is the second of overall three submarines Indonesia is building in cooperation with South Korea’s DSME under a US$1,1 billion contract signed in 2011.

Following the delivery and commissioning ceremony, Ardadedali and her crew departed DSME’s shipyard in Okpo, Geoje and are expected to arrive in Surabaya after a two-week journey.

The lead submarine in the class, KRI Nagapasa, arrived in Indonesia on August 28, 2017, after entering service on August 2 in a delivery and commissioning ceremony in South Korea.

While the first two units were built in South Korea, the final submarine in the class will be assembled by the Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL in Surabaya, Indonesia, under a technology transfer program.

Indonesia already operates two smaller Type 209 submarines, Type 209/1300 KRI Cakra and KRI Nanggala, built by German Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft over 30 years ago. DSME is also contracted for work on the upgrades of Cakra-class submarines which will include a modernized periscope mast, hull works and new combat management systems (CMS).

The more advanced Nagapasa-class submarines are 61 meters long, displace 1,400 tonnes and are operated by a crew of 40 sailors. They have an operating range of approximately 10,000 nautical miles and reach a speed of 21 knots while submerged.

https://mobile.navaltoday.com/2018/...s-second-dsme-built-submarine-kri-ardadedali/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

Not defence news. But still, this is important


----------



## SIM.Inc

__ https://www.facebook.com/




OoT, berharap melihat versi TNI dengan kualitas dan tema yg kalau bisa lebih baik.
Salute buat ATM (gw yakin budget buat ginian gak dikit. katanya gak pnya duit Koq buat beginian bisa Bukannya pemborosan ya  )


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi welcomes PM Keqiang in Bogor*
Senin, 7 Mei 2018 12:34 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Bayu Prasetyo






President Joko Widodo (left) and China's Prime Minister Li Keqiang observed troops when the latter paid a state visit at the Bogor Palace, West Java, on Monday (7/5/2018). (ANTARA PHOTO/Puspa Perwitasari)

Bogor, W Java, (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) welcomed the arrival of Chinese Prime Minister Li Keqiang at the Bogor Presidential Palace on Monday.

The president welcomed Prime Minister Keqiang in the front yard of the palace at 10:30 a.m. local time.

Several students standing in front of the palace fence welcomed the arrival of Prime Minister Keqiang`s vehicle bearing the small flags of Indonesia and China.

Prime Minister Keqiang entered the courtyard of the Presidential Palace of Bogor aboard a vehicle and was escorted by troops comprising troop riders and drum band of the president`s security forces to the terrace of the palace.

The state ceremony was held to welcome Prime Minister Keqiang with a 19-cannon fire salute at the same time as the national anthem was played.

The Indonesian head of state and head of the Chinese government listened to the Indonesian national anthem and "Yi Yong Jun Jon Xing Qu."

President Jokowi and Prime Minister Keqiang will hold bilateral meetings to discuss cooperation in several sectors and conducted a joint tree planting.

During Prime Minister Keqiang`s official stay in Indonesia, he will also visit the ASEAN Secretariat to celebrate the 15th Anniversary of China`s strategic partnership with the Association of Southeast Asian Nations.

In addition, Keqiang will attend the Indonesia-China Business Summit.

This is the second visit of Prime Minister Keqiang to Indonesia. Keqiang had earlier paid a visit when he was deputy prime minister of China in 2008.

Editor: Bambang Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## striver44

SIM.Inc said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoT, berharap melihat versi TNI dengan kualitas dan tema yg kalau bisa lebih baik.
> Salute buat ATM (gw yakin budget buat ginian gak dikit. katanya gak pnya duit Koq buat beginian bisa Bukannya pemborosan ya  )


Lol indonesia dont need this kind of commercial....enthusiasm among the people trying to join the TNI is quite high

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

pr1v4t33r said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Nice pic, has the full order been delivered?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

waz said:


> Nice pic, has the full order been delivered?



yup, all had been delivered

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

madokafc said:


> yup, all had been delivered



Nice, what's their primary role?


----------



## kaka404

aerial cavalery for the army...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

waz said:


> Nice, what's their primary role?


bringing down the 'rain'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force new CN235 MPA.






http://www.bumn.go.id/ptdi/berita/1...-Buatan-Anak-Bangsa-yang-Perkuat-Skuadron-5-H

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gen3115

striver44 said:


> Lol indonesia dont need this kind of commercial....enthusiasm among the people trying to join the TNI is quite high



It still great for PR though and building an image for the TNI. To be honest in my opinion, TNI's public relation is still kinda bad when compared to other ASEAN countries, especially like Singapore and Malaysia with great quality advertisements like these. The TNI-AU twitter account, GARUDA series on NET TV is a good start, but I still think there's a lot of work to be done when it comes to public relations within the TNI. Although I think TNI has no problem recruiting people, I think it's still important to build an image among the public plus I think public relations could be used as deterrent as well since it's not just Indonesians who are viewing it but also maybe people from abroad especially neighboring countries, just my 2 cents

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Film anti penjajahan yg diluar mainstream Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Mahasiswa Unhan Kunjungi Industri Pertahanan China*
Sucipto
Selasa 8 Mei 2018 - 11:13 WIB
Dekan dan mahasiswa Unhan saat mengunjungi salah satu industri pertahanan di China. Foto/istimewa
JAKARTA - Ratusan mahasiswa Fakultas Manajemen Pertahanan (FMP) Universitas Pertahanan (Unhan) melaksanakan Kuliah Kerja Luar Negeri (KKLN) di Beijing dan Shanghai, China. 

Kegiatan berlangsung selama lima hari mulai dari 7-11 Mei. Pada saat bersamaan juga diselenggarakan KKLN ke India, Korea Selatan, Jepang dan Australia oleh mahasiswa dari Fakultas Strategi Pertahanan (FSP), Fakultas Keamanan Nasional (FKN) dan Fakultas Teknologi Pertahanan (FTP). 

Ketua Delegasi, Dekan FMP Unhan Laksda TNI Amarulla Octavian menyebut, sebanyak 113 mahasiswa FMP, dosen dan staf dari program studi (prodi) Manajemen Pertahanan, Ekonomi Pertahanan, Ketahanan Energi dan Diplomasi Pertahanan mengikuti kegiatan tersebut. 

Dalam kegiatan ini, rombongan mengunjungi Kedutaan Besar Republik Indonesia (KBRI) di Beijing dan Konsulat Jenderal RI di Shanghai untuk mendapatkan penjelasan terkini mengenai situasi dan kondisi negara China serta berbagai aspek terkait militer dan sistem pertahanan Cina. 



Rombongan juga mengunjungi China North Industries Group Corporation Limited (Norinco), Beijing National Battery Technology, Commission for Science Technology and Industry National (Sastind), Shanghai Stock Exchange, dan CANDU Nuclear Power Plant. 

"Beberapa universitas terkemuka juga menjadi obyek kunjungan, seperti PLA National Defence University, China Institute of International Studies (CIIS) dan Tianjin University," katanya, Selasa (8/5/2014).

Octavian menjelaskan, tujuan KKLN ini agar para mahasiswa dan dosen mendapatkan banyak pengalaman dan pandangan baru terkait geopolitik dan hubungan internasional Cina dengan beberapa negara super power dan negara penting kawasan, termasuk Indonesia. 

"Hasil KKLN nantinya dimanfaatkan sebagai bahan penelitian dan tesis mahasiswa guna analisis mendalam rekomendasi dan bahan masukan kepada Kemhan," ujarnya.
(dam)

https://nasional.sindonews.com/read...kunjungi-industri-pertahanan-china-1525752801
Visit of Defense University of Indonesia to China. In the pic visit to NORINCO facilities

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> Film anti penjajahan yg diluar mainstream Indonesia


The trailer reminds me of 7 magnificent (smaller group version) or Unholy Night (Book by Seth Grahame Smith
But very much interested with this new idea.


----------



## SIM.Inc

madokafc said:


> Film anti penjajahan yg diluar mainstream Indonesia


Level box office.
American wild west + indonesian face + part story of colonialism.
Sepertinya filmnya bakal sukses. (Lol, sorry for OoT)


----------



## striver44

WTF @Nidalgazaui twitter account just reported terrorist attack in jakarta.....and a weapons storage had been seized by terrorist. 
Intelligence failures??


----------



## UMNOPutra

striver44 said:


> WTF @Nidalgazaui twitter account just reported terrorist attack in jakarta.....and a weapons storage had been seized by terrorist.
> Intelligence failures??



Woow ... the attack by "terrorist prisoners" at Police para-military headquarter ... ISIS claimed that its ‘fighters’ behind riot at Brimob detention center


----------



## umigami

striver44 said:


> WTF @Nidalgazaui twitter account just reported terrorist attack in jakarta.....and a weapons storage had been seized by terrorist.
> Intelligence failures??


Nope. Just mako brimob. And it is already over


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

madokafc said:


> Film anti penjajahan yg diluar mainstream Indonesia


Looks awesome .. already a fan of Indonesian movie due to Rain series !

When is this releasing ?


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Aviation AH-64E Apache Guardian with Longbow Radar when in the US.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

FNSS version



Pindad Version:



Is this mean NO 7.62 COAX for TNI version?
TNI think that is unnecessary? (if true, I think that is a big mistake)
just for this prototipe only? (I hope)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Looks awesome .. already a fan of Indonesian movie due to Rain series !
> 
> When is this releasing ?



August, usually independence themed movie released in August

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

umigami said:


> FNSS version
> View attachment 472951
> 
> 
> Pindad Version:
> View attachment 472952
> 
> 
> Is this mean NO 7.62 COAX for TNI version?
> TNI think that is unnecessary? (if true, I think that is a big mistake)
> just for this prototipe only? (I hope)


Coax nya gak dipasang doang buat presentasi.


----------



## pojokunduh

is this true?
View media item 17595


----------



## katarabhumi

^
LOL... seriously? 

You ngiklan in the wrong place..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

Sadly news ...end of a "big dream" ...

It is also a news that all Indonesians engineers in the KFX/IFX project have returned back to Indonesia ...
*-------
Is South Korea’s future fighter jet partnership with Indonesia falling apart?



*
By: Jeff Jeong
He added his country sees no future for cooperation, *partly due to U.S. intervention that is restricting research that would help produce the aircraft*, according to the news agency. He did note, however, that he hopes the joint program will continue.

Earlier, the prospect of Jakarta’s termination of the IF-X participation rose after the Indonesian government failed to pay some $130 million of its contribution, which was due in December. About 80 Indonesian workers taking part in IF-X development and production returned home earlier this year, stoking speculation that something was awry.

An engineer with Korea Aerospace Industries, or KAI, said Indonesian engineers dispatched to South Korea had difficulty studying and researching key KF-X technologies.

*“Frankly, the Indonesian delegation was restricted from accessing many part of KF-X technologies and studies, particularly from the ones regarding the U.S.,”* the engineer told Defense News, speaking on condition of anonymity. “Given Indonesia foots one-fifth of the KF-X development costs, it was reasonable in some sense that Indonesian engineers could feel cramped about technical advantages through the joint program.”

https://www.defensenews.com/global/a...falling-apart/


----------



## Mahakam

typical click bait video by Indonesian


----------



## pr1v4t33r

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

Beneran total blackout buat berita rusuh di mako brimob di pakdef ya


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The latest LST of Bintuni class, KRI 521 at Daya Radar Utama Shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

initial_d said:


> Beneran total blackout buat berita rusuh di mako brimob di pakdef ya


You could check @nidalgazaui, @abraxasspa and @pawelwojcik twitter accounts for update

HOLY





Day 8 AASAM 2018

Indonesia : 10 Emas, 11 Perak, 3 Perunggu
Amerika Serikat : 4 Emas, 3 Perak
Malaysia : 4 Emas ,2 Perak
Jepang : 3 Emas, 2 Perak, 1 Perunggu
Australia : 3 Emas, 2 Perak, 1 Perunggu
New Zealand : 1 Emas, 1 Perak, 1 Perunggu
Filipina : 1 Emas, 2 Perunggu
Thailand : 1 Emas
Singapura : 1 Perak, 1 Perunggu
UEA : 1 Perak
Inggris : 2 Perunggu
Korea : 1 Perunggu

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## umigami

initial_d said:


> Beneran total blackout buat berita rusuh di mako brimob di pakdef ya


Just go to kaskus formil for that


----------



## barjo

initial_d said:


> Beneran total blackout buat berita rusuh di mako brimob di pakdef ya


disini mah berita musibah bisa jadi berkah


----------



## SIM.Inc

Lihat video Instagram oleh @info_tni_angkatanlaut ini

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Skill dewa. kurang dari sejengkal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Funny and touching

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Aviation AH-64E Apache Guardian with rocket pods.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Komodo 4x4 APC for UN mission







madokafc said:


> Funny and touching


That brings a smile to my morning..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

MNEK 2018 KOMODO EXERCISE

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r

striver44 said:


> HOLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 8 AASAM 2018
> 
> Indonesia : 10 Emas, 11 Perak, 3 Perunggu
> Amerika Serikat : 4 Emas, 3 Perak
> Malaysia : 4 Emas ,2 Perak



TNI becomes the overall champion in AASAM 2018 with 36 Gold, 18 Silver, 13 Bronze.. and a bunch of trophies










"TNI AD kembali keluar sebagai juara umum lomba tembak AASAM tahun 2018 setelah meraih 36 medali emas, 18 perak, dan 13 perunggu di berbagai materi lomba tembak yang diperebutkan," ujar Kapen Kostrad Kolonel Inf Putra Widyawinaya dalam keterangannya, Kamis (10/5/2018).
_https://news.detik.com/berita/d-4014488/lomba-tembak-aasam-2018-tni-ad-kembali-jadi-juara_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> View attachment 473296
> View attachment 473297
> View attachment 473298
> View attachment 473300
> View attachment 473301
> View attachment 473302
> View attachment 473303
> View attachment 473304
> View attachment 473305
> View attachment 473306



Man just make these trash disappear while we still can. We eliminated a million commies to save the country in 66, we can eliminate another million jihadists goat for the same exact reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> Man just make these trash disappear while we still can. We eliminated a million commies to save the country in 66, we can eliminate another million jihadists goat for the same exact reason.



They are hiding behind the "Muslim" word


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBT boresight & calibration devise.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d

madokafc said:


> They are hiding behind the "Muslim" word


We can play moderate islamic NGO card like N.U Banser etc to wipe clean those bastard like in the 60s backed by police and the military

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

i suppose they'll get some "special treatment" behind the closed door at Nusakambangan..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## radialv

pr1v4t33r said:


> i suppose they'll get some "special treatment" behind the closed door at Nusakambangan..


ha...ha.... i prefer they use lethal treatment for useless people like them....for every disease that already hit your brain your heart .....means that you're finished ...or... anyone still have mr Suharto's petrus project?


----------



## Satria Manggala

Aerobatic Team Indonesia Navy *'Neptunus'*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

PPRC 2018 prep

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

Something wrong assessment here for 1 trillion country ..... 
*Asia Power Index, Indonesia Position "Below" Malaysia and Singapura*
http://militermeter.com/asia-power-index-indonesia-dibawah-malaysia-dan-singapura/
https://power.lowyinstitute.org/


----------



## pr1v4t33r

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Looks awesome .. already a fan of Indonesian movie due to Raid series !



More Indonesian action movie will be released this year..


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> More Indonesian action movie will be released this year..


Mad Dog Detected! 
But the CGI looks bad


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Mad Dog Detected!
> But the CGI looks bad



yea, trailer looks a little rough around the edges.. hope they fix that in the final cut..


----------



## mandala

New Bintuni Class LST KRI Teluk Lada-521 construction progress.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## barjo

pr1v4t33r said:


> More Indonesian action movie will be released this year..


gota laughing for the number, smart release they knew the market demand =D


----------



## katarabhumi

UMNOPutra said:


> Something wrong assessment here for 1 trillion country .....
> *Asia Power Index, Indonesia Position "Below" Malaysia and Singapura*
> http://militermeter.com/asia-power-index-indonesia-dibawah-malaysia-dan-singapura/
> https://power.lowyinstitute.org/



Indonesia vs Malaysia is soo 2009, fake boy.

Amazing you still got the time trolling here when your UMNO has just been kicked out miserably. Najib is on his way behind bar along with many UMNO thugs.


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> MNEK 2018 KOMODO EXERCISE
> 
> View attachment 473115



Beechcraft kingair 350i yang baru masuk.


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

*Indonesia Orders Two More C235 Maritime Patrollers*

Aerospace Daily & Defense Report

KUALA LUMPUR—Indonesian Aerospace has received an order for two additional C235 maritime patrollers for the Indonesian Navy, adding to five already ...

http://m.aviationweek.com/awindefense/indonesia-orders-two-more-c235-maritime-patrollers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Operation against terror inmates ends after 36 hours*
Kamis, 10 Mei 2018 20:31 WIB - 3 Views

Reporter: antara






Baracuda tactical vehicles entered the complex of Brimob Headquarters of Kelapa Dua, Depok West Java, on Thursday (10/5/2018) at dawn after the incident between officers and detainees. (ANTARA /Akbar Nugroho Gumay)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Deputy Police Chief of the National Force Commissioner Police General Syafruddin stated that the operation to counter the hostage-taking incident, conducted by terror inmates at the Kelapa Dua Prison, West Java, has ended after 36 hours.

"The countermeasure operation went through for 36 hours and ended at 7:15 a.m. local time," Syafruddin stated in the Kelapa Dua prison in Depok, West Java, on Thursday.

He further stated that 156 terrorism inmates were involved in the incident, in which nine police officers were taken hostages.

Out of nine police officers who were taken hostages, five had fallen and four others were wounded.

He further stated that the operation did not lead to the death of any of the inmates, although he sought an hour to confirm that.

Syafruddin also revealed that the countermeasure operation ended after the 156 terror inmates surrendered themselves.

He reaffirmed that there were neither any negotiation processes nor any agreements or bargaining between officers and the inmates involved in the operation.

He revealed that he led the operation himself, involving all personnel and elements of the force.

Syafruddin disclosed that the success of the operation to minimize the death toll was due to the patience and determination of the members of the police involved in the operation.

On that occasion, Syafruddin apologized to all Indonesians who had devoted their time to think about the situation.

On behalf of the Indonesian Police institution, Syafruddin also offered his condolences to the families of the victims.

The Deputy Chief even outlined the reasons for limiting the media crew access and for securing the radius around the Kelapa Dua prison in Depok for the sake of security.

He revealed that the perpetrators controlled firearms from members of the Police with a range of fire up to 500 meters and 800 meters and were at risk of harming people around the scene.

Reported by Taufik Ridwan
(UU.KR-ARC/INE)
(UU.KR-ARC/A/KR-BSR/A014)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

RIP another wicked work by terrorist happened again


----------



## radialv

madokafc said:


> RIP another wicked work by terrorist happened again
> 
> View attachment 473779
> View attachment 473780
> View attachment 473781
> View attachment 473782


They are useless and phatethic people


----------



## Nike

radialv said:


> They are useless and phatethic people



Indeed, we need to get rid them all ASAP. For how long we must suffer and loosing our brightest and proudest sons and daughters at the hands of those animals?
























They killing our sons and daughters, they calling us Kafeer, they poisoning our school and madrasah, they desecrated the tombs of our ancestor, they destroying our mosque, curch and temples, they want to change our way of lifes, they want to get rid of our very Nation our beloved Republic whose our forefather sacrificing themselves against tyrant and injustice. We must waging a Jihad a holy war against them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Bugs

POLRI: Jangan 'share' hasil kerja teroris di medos. 

Do not share terrorist works in social medias - Indonesian Police.



madokafc said:


> Indeed, we need to get rid them all ASAP. For how long we must suffer and loosing our brightest and proudest sons and daughters at the hands of those animals?
> 
> View attachment 473783
> View attachment 473784
> View attachment 473785
> View attachment 473786
> View attachment 473787
> View attachment 473788
> View attachment 473789
> 
> 
> They killing our sons and daughters, they calling us Kafeer, they poisoning our school and madrasah, they desecrated the tombs of our ancestor, they destroying our mosque, curch and temples, they want to change our way of lifes, they want to get rid of our very Nation our beloved Republic whose our forefather sacrificing themselves against tyrant and injustice. We must waging a Jihad a holy war against them



I agree with you that they are animals. Because they are animals, they have no religion. If they claim to have religion, then it's FAKE. Because they are animals, any Human Rights laws and charters can not be applied to them.


----------



## Svantana

Paratroopers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Innalillahi wainna ilaihi roojiuun... tolong jangan ada lagi, 2x sudah kemenangan mereka, di Mako dan Surabaya. RUU terorisme udah sah belum? Apa masih terus tahap pembahasan?

My deepest condolences for Surabaya


----------



## SIM.Inc

Berapa lama lagi penindasan dan pembantaian atas nama agama ini terjadi.
Ketakutan model apa yg di tawarkan, perang tetaplah perang. Tidak ada hal baik di dalam perang tapi terorisme adalah sekumpulan pengecut yg berani memukul tetapi takut di pukul balik.
Sahkan UU anti terorisme. Tangkap dahulu,siksa dan hajar habis2xan. Tak ada istilah hak asasi manusia untuk mereka yang bahkan tega menghabisi wanita dan anak kecil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

Yang mengkhawatirkan gw adalah banyaknya mahasiswa, dosen, ulama dan profesional yang terpengaruh ide ide radikal, bahkan secara terang2an mendukung aksi terorisme, harus diambil langkah tegas ini, ga boleh tuh ada orasi pro teroris dan radikal yang dibiarkan, menurut gw pihak yang berwenang sudah memetakan siapa2 yang terindikasi terlibat dan mendukung aksi terorisme, saatnya kita bersih bersih didalam rumah sendiri, gpp lah kalau sedikit melanggar ham, toh musuh yang lebih berbahaya dari musuh eksternal adalah musuh dalam selimut di dalam internal rakyat NKRI sendiri.


----------



## Svantana

T50

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

First thing first... pass the anti terrorism law!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

That means a fatal inteligence failure. The last major terror operation if Im not mistaken is the JW marriot bombing in the late 2000s followed by a relatively peaceful and secure times between 2010-2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

They got triggered by HTI dissolution... Once the house pass anti terrorism law, State can strategically and tactically whop their *** even before they could lift their finger..


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bennedict

pr1v4t33r said:


> They got triggered by HTI dissolution... Once the house pass anti terrorism law, State can strategically and tactically whop their *** even before they could lift their finger..


We need to track their source of funds, these terror acts aren't cheap and they're were given firearms, explosive materials, cars, housing, etc. Combined with the interbranch ego among law enforcers with the intelligence (I saw the news that BIN are only capable of monitoring, not mandated to catch the suspects), this job is getting difficult.

The wild card is the TNI. The last time they're involved, some communist party got massacred to grassroot level. Let's hope government realize the situation and act accordingly or we'll see a G30S/HTI soon.


----------



## striver44

Lembaga Keris

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## striver44

hmmmm another one in sidoarjo albeit premature explosion.....Im not gonna lie, this is very sophisticated attack
if this is kandahar,jalalabad,kabul,baghdad,tripoli or sirte.....I'm fine with that, but an terrorist attack in Jakarta and Surabaya?????????????
https://t.co/4wr3B05roR

*BREAKING: Another bomb explosion reported in Sidoarjo, East Java*






Wahyoe Boediwardhana
The Jakarta Post
Surabaya, East Java | Sun, May 13, 2018 | 10:24 pm



This handout photo released by the Presidential Palace on May 13 shows Indonesia President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo (left), National Police chief Gen. Tito Karnavian (center), Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister Wiranto (second left) and Armed Forces chief Hadi Tjahjanto (second right) at the scene of an attack outside the Surabaya Pentecostal Church (GPPS) in Surabaya. A series of blasts struck three churches in Indonesia on Sunday, killing at least 13 people and wounding dozens in the deadliest attack in years in the world's most populous Muslim-majority country. (AFP/Presidential Palace)

*BOOKMARK THIS PAGE*
*932*
SHARE


*FOLLOW US*




Only hours after the deadly suicide bombings at three churches in Surabaya, East Java, on Sunday morning, which killed at least 13 people and wounded over 40 others, city residents were shocked by another bomb blast later in the day.

The bomb allegedly went off prematurely at 9 p.m., killing at least one of the tenants of the Wonocolo low-cost apartments behind the Taman Police station in Sidoarjo.

East Java Police spokesman Sr. Comr. Frans Barung confirmed the incident, saying the bomb squad had been sent to the location to retrieve any remaining explosives.

No report was immediately available on other casualties, injuries or death.


----------



## Nike

Rare pictures of TNI AU Aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Sad to see terrorism hitting Indonesia but I hope you guys reach the master mind of it really soon. By the way CNN reporting that it was entire family which did the bombings


----------



## UMNOPutra

Bennedict said:


> We need to track their source of funds, these terror acts aren't cheap and they're were given firearms, explosive materials, cars, housing, etc. Combined with the interbranch ego among law enforcers with the intelligence (I saw the news that BIN are only capable of monitoring, not mandated to catch the suspects), this job is getting difficult.
> 
> The wild card is the TNI. The last time they're involved, some communist party got massacred to grassroot level. Let's hope government realize the situation and act accordingly or we'll see a G30S/HTI soon.



Woow ... Do you think that "islam" has already been a biggest threats in your country .. especially for "non-moslem" ...?


----------



## Bennedict

UMNOPutra said:


> Woow ... Do you think that "islam" has already been a biggest threats in your country ?


Biggest threat for any nation is people like you, the one who spread lies, hatred, hoaxes. 

Kinda pathetic and funny to see someone like you who so incompetent IRL that needs to troll around to get paid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barjo

UMNOPutra said:


> Woow ... Do you think that "islam" has already been a biggest threats in your country .. especially for "non-moslem" ...?


This true answer for you, No we are different that makes us brother


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Zarvan said:


> Sad to see terrorism hitting Indonesia but I hope you guys reach the master mind of it really soon. By the way CNN reporting that it was entire family which did the bombings


yup they just return from Syria, 1 family split and attack 3 churches using suicide bombing method.



UMNOPutra said:


> Woow ... Do you think that "islam" has already been a biggest threats in your country .. especially for "non-moslem" ...?


almost 90% Indonesian are Moslem, how can u say its a threat while most who build and defend it are Moslem.
educate yourself, im a Christian but i would rather live among Moslems rather than racist person like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Logam42

It makes my blood boil knowing that the reason our security forces couldn't prevent it is because those politicians in Senayan quibbled about the definition of terrorism.

Worse, when those same bloody politicians blame the government for being too 'soft' and, ffs if you want hard, responsive enforcement _*LEGALISE THE LAW*_ damn it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Logam42 said:


> Worse, when those same bloody politicians blame the government for being too 'soft' and, ffs if you want hard, responsive enforcement _*LEGALISE THE LAW*_ damn it.



Let em show their true color.. and crush them on 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## initial_d

pr1v4t33r said:


> Let em show their true color.. and crush them on 2019.


Mulai dari pilkada aja deh, partai yg suka hoax dan sebar isu sara harus dikalahkan, terutama di jawa barat, itu lumbung suara terbesar di indonesia tapi didominasi partai yang pro khilafah, ayo bung rebut kembali jangan sampai mereka menang 2019


----------



## striver44

PPRC 2018
































*hmmmmmm serangan teroris malah bawa bawa pemilu pretttt......untung saya putih wkwkwkwkwk*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Last month news. Interesting the last batch delivery of 5 units AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopters also includes a Simulator and 64 Hellfire Missiles.

*Lima Helikopter Apache Pesanan TNI AD dan Simulatornya Tiba di Semarang*

REDAKSI
SUNDAY, APRIL 22, 2018





*Infokomando -* Sebanyak lima unit heli serang jenis AH-64E Apache Guardian pesanan Puspenerbad TNI AD plus spareparts dan persenjataannya kembali tiba di Pelabuhan Tanjung Emas, Semarang, Jumat, (20/4).

Kelima helikopter tersebut dikirim dari Amerika menggunakan kapal kargo Ocean Giant dan sesuai rencana, helikopter serang AH-64E Apache Guardian ini akan ditempatkan di Skadron 11/ Serbu Pangkalan Udara Ahmad Yani dan melengkapi tiga unit helikopter yang telah tiba sebelumnya.

Tidak hanya helikopter dan suku cadangnya, sebuah mesin simulator helikopter Apache juga ikut dalam satu paket pengantaran dimana alat simulator tersebut berfungsi untuk melatih kemampuan para pilot TNI AD dalam mengoperasionalkan helikopter yang dijuluki The Tank Killer ini. *Selain itu, sebanyak 64 misil jenis Hellfire juga ada dalam satu kargo dan langsung dibawah ke Skuadron 11/Serbu untuk diamankan. *Sedangkan untuk helikopternya sendiri tetap berada di pelabuhan untuk dirakit yang kemudian juga akan dibawa ke Sekuadron 11/Serbu.

Proses bongkar muat ini selain melibatkan teknisi asing juga dilakukan oleh personel dari Puspenerbad TNI AD sendiri.

http://www.infokomando.com/2018/04/lima-helikopter-apache-pesanan-tni-ad.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SIM.Inc

UMNOPutra said:


> Woow ... Do you think that "islam" has already been a biggest threats in your country .. especially for "non-moslem" ...?





striver44 said:


> PPRC 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hmmmmmm serangan teroris malah bawa bawa pemilu pretttt......untung saya putih wkwkwkwkwk*


Ya jelas di bawa ke pemilu. Bagi mereka ini politik. Mereka tahu ada korban tapi masih bersikeras. *mereka membuat aparat terkendala dengan regulasi*. Maunya apa. *Apa mesti kantor mereka yg di bom dulu*?
Karena itu dari pada mereka menghalang-halangi itikad baik maka lebih baik mereka kalah di pemilu. Jika ada kelompok politik yg Lebih Mengedepankan tujuan politik golongan dari pada kepentingan bersama di saat genting seperti ini dan mulai berjatuhan korban maka mereka pantas di sebut orang yg* buta mata dan hatinya. 

Kepentingan negara dahulu setelah itu baru kelompok.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

AH-64E Apache Guardian Penerbad.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Security efforts in Palmerah. Jakarta


----------



## ardezzo

initial_d said:


> Mulai dari pilkada aja deh, partai yg suka hoax dan sebar isu sara harus dikalahkan, terutama di jawa barat, itu lumbung suara terbesar di indonesia tapi didominasi partai yang pro khilafah, ayo bung rebut kembali jangan sampai mereka menang 2019



Did you just accuse PDIP as a party that like to spread hoax and using SARA (racialism etc) for their own benefit? And they also "pro khilafah"?



SIM.Inc said:


> Ya jelas di bawa ke pemilu. Bagi mereka ini politik. Mereka tahu ada korban tapi masih bersikeras. *mereka membuat aparat terkendala dengan regulasi*. Maunya apa. *Apa mesti kantor mereka yg di bom dulu*?
> Karena itu dari pada mereka menghalang-halangi itikad baik maka lebih baik mereka kalah di pemilu. Jika ada kelompok politik yg Lebih Mengedepankan tujuan politik golongan dari pada kepentingan bersama di saat genting seperti ini dan mulai berjatuhan korban maka mereka pantas di sebut orang yg* buta mata dan hatinya.
> 
> Kepentingan negara dahulu setelah itu baru kelompok.*



FYI, the RUU Terrorism is at the hand of the government, not DPR. The government (thru kemenkumham) kept delaying the meeting with DPR because they have yet to define "Terrorism".


----------



## Nike

ardezzo said:


> Did you just accuse PDIP as a party that like to spread hoax and using SARA (racialism etc) for their own benefit? And they also "pro khilafah"?
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, the RUU Terrorism is at the hand of the government, not DPR. The government (thru kemenkumham) kept delaying the meeting with DPR because they have yet to define "Terrorism".



FYI 

Rancangan ini membuat UU Terorisme punya kedekatan dengan Internal Security Act (ISA) Singapura dan Malaysia yang memang dijadikan rujukan pemerintah Indonesia dalam merancang RUU Terorisme. Pasal 73 ayat 1 ISA Malaysia menyebutkan bahwa polisi bisa menahan seseorang selama 60 hari tanpa surat perintah dan bantuan hukum. Setelah 60 hari, Kementerian Dalam Negeri Malaysia bisa memperpanjang masa tahanan tanpa sidang sampai dengan dua tahun. Itu semua bisa dilakukan tanpa menyertakan bukti apa pun.

Pemerintah dan Densus 88, kata Ketua Pansus Syafii, berargumen rancangan pasal tersebut harus lolos agar penanganan terorisme bisa cepat dilakukan sejak dini. Sebab, jika menunggu cukup bukti seperti yang diatur dalam KUHAP, akan memakan waktu yang lama dan membuat jejaring teroris terus berkembang. 

Menurut Syafii, poin krusial inilah yang menjadi bahan perdebatan yang alot di antara fraksi-fraksi di DPR. Pemerintah bersama beberapa fraksi DPR tetap ngotot rancangan tersebut lolos. Di sisi lain, beberapa fraksi menolak rancangan tersebut. 

"Kalau dilihat pemerintah itu memang sudah terpengaruh kepentingan polisi. Mereka kan maunya langsung tangkap, tembak," kata Syafii. 

Syafii secara pribadi menilai rancangan tersebut perlu dievaluasi karena berpotensi terjadi salah tangkap dan melanggar HAM, seperti halnya yang terjadi pada kasus Siyono, terduga teroris yang meninggal setelah ditahan Densus 88 sebelum terbukti.

"Kami dari Gerindra meminta juga agar penahanan dikurangi jadi 7 hari," kata Syafii. 

Pendapat Syafii ini selaras dengan laporan ICJR terkait RUU Terorisme yang menyatakan rancangan tersebut lemah secara hukum dan berpotensi maladministrasi. Pasalnya, praktik penangkapan model ini dapat mengarah pada incommunicado atau penahanan tanpa akses terhadap dunia luar yang rentan penyiksaan dan penghilangan.






Sementara, Anggota Pansus F-PKS, Nasir Djamil menyatakan penolakan fraksinya pada pasal tersebut karena akan membuat penindakan tindak pidana terorisme akan keluar dari jalur hukum dan rawan digunakan rezim untuk melakukan kesewenangan.

"Yang semacam ini pernah dipraktikkan di Singapura dan Malaysia. Ya, kalau pemerintah memang maunya langsung tangkap dan tembak seperti Duterte, ya silakan. Kami masih mau menjunjung HAM," kata Nasir kepada _Tirto_. 

Pada 2013, Human Rights Watch mempertanyakan keputusan Internal Security Act (ISA) Singapura karena memberikan kekuasaan aparat hukum untuk menangkap dan menahan terduga pelaku kejahatan tanpa batas waktu penahanan. Kekuasaan itu juga disertai penangkapan tanpa tuntutan dan koreksi hukum. 

Artinya aparat pemerintah Singapura bisa menangkap siapapun yang diduga akan melakukan makar, spionase, dan terorisme tanpa alasan yang kuat. Pada September 2011, Kementerian Dalam Negeri Singapura mengatakan selama ancaman teror, spionasi, makar dan fundamentalisme rasial/agama tetap ada, maka ISA akan tetap diberlakukan.

https://tirto.id/poin-poin-krusial-yang-perlu-dicermati-dari-ruu-terorisme-cKpw

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## initial_d

ardezzo said:


> Did you just accuse PDIP as a party that like to spread hoax and using SARA (racialism etc) for their own benefit? And they also "pro khilafah.


Not PDIP, tapi fekaes


----------



## ardezzo

initial_d said:


> Not PDIP, tapi fekaes



No, you said the party who dominate Jawa Barat, the largest party in Jawa Barat is PDIP with 20 seats, followed by Golkar (17 seats), and there's no party named "fekaes" anywhere in Indonesia

And you are the one who spread hoax right now


----------



## Logam42

ardezzo said:


> No, you said the party who dominate Jawa Barat, the largest party in Jawa Barat is PDIP with 20 seats, followed by Golkar (17 seats), and there's no party named "fekaes" anywhere in Indonesia
> 
> And you are the one who spread hoax right now


The Governor is Ahmad Heryawan. He has been governor since 2008 and has been a PKS member since 1999.
That is not a hoax, and is a fact.


----------



## ardezzo

Logam42 said:


> The Governor is Ahmad Heryawan. He has been governor since 2008 and has been a PKS member since 1999.
> That is not a hoax, and is a fact.



So we're switching from party to people now BIG LOL


----------



## Logam42

ardezzo said:


> So we're switching from party to people now BIG LOL



I notice you cannot deny it. I'm glad you find it funny. Most people don't, especially right now.

Anyway, sorry for bringing up politics in the first place. My bad everyone.



madokafc said:


> Sementara, Anggota Pansus F-PKS, Nasir Djamil menyatakan penolakan fraksinya pada pasal tersebut karena akan membuat penindakan tindak pidana terorisme akan keluar dari jalur hukum dan rawan digunakan rezim untuk melakukan kesewenangan.
> 
> *"Yang semacam ini pernah dipraktikkan di Singapura dan Malaysia. Ya, kalau pemerintah memang maunya langsung tangkap dan tembak seperti Duterte, ya silakan. Kami masih mau menjunjung HAM," kata Nasir kepada Tirto. *
> 
> Pada 2013, Human Rights Watch mempertanyakan keputusan Internal Security Act (ISA) Singapura karena memberikan kekuasaan aparat hukum untuk menangkap dan menahan terduga pelaku kejahatan tanpa batas waktu penahanan. Kekuasaan itu juga disertai penangkapan tanpa tuntutan dan koreksi hukum.
> 
> Artinya aparat pemerintah Singapura bisa menangkap siapapun yang diduga akan melakukan makar, spionase, dan terorisme tanpa alasan yang kuat. Pada September 2011, Kementerian Dalam Negeri Singapura mengatakan selama ancaman teror, spionasi, makar dan fundamentalisme rasial/agama tetap ada, maka ISA akan tetap diberlakukan.
> 
> https://tirto.id/poin-poin-krusial-yang-perlu-dicermati-dari-ruu-terorisme-cKpw



I guess in the end, it is a choice people must make. I find it interesting how the guy basically tried to paint the laws in Malaysia and Singapore as the same type of laws that result in mass vigilante killings in Phillipines. Phillipines is what happens when the laws are so powerless people put matters in their own hands and elect a 'strongman'.

Yes, the laws in Malaysia and Singapore _do_ result in problems with Human Rights, thats undeniable. You know what it also results in? No bombings. No innocent children being strapped with bombs, or for that matter, no children dying simply because they went to church. Safety.

I have a strong feeling that most Indonesians will be all to willing to pick security over human rights that will be raped by terrorism anyway. Especially since the gov can show that they requested a law amendment 2 years ago and that the deliberations got stuck in the legislative phase, most notably due to stalling by opposition parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

*INDONESIA "DEFENCE" FORUM....YEAH RIGHT*


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> FYI
> 
> Rancangan ini membuat UU Terorisme punya kedekatan dengan Internal Security Act (ISA) Singapura dan Malaysia yang memang dijadikan rujukan pemerintah Indonesia dalam merancang RUU Terorisme. Pasal 73 ayat 1 ISA Malaysia menyebutkan bahwa polisi bisa menahan seseorang selama 60 hari tanpa surat perintah dan bantuan hukum. Setelah 60 hari, Kementerian Dalam Negeri Malaysia bisa memperpanjang masa tahanan tanpa sidang sampai dengan dua tahun. Itu semua bisa dilakukan tanpa menyertakan bukti apa pun.
> 
> Pemerintah dan Densus 88, kata Ketua Pansus Syafii, berargumen rancangan pasal tersebut harus lolos agar penanganan terorisme bisa cepat dilakukan sejak dini. Sebab, jika menunggu cukup bukti seperti yang diatur dalam KUHAP, akan memakan waktu yang lama dan membuat jejaring teroris terus berkembang.
> 
> Menurut Syafii, poin krusial inilah yang menjadi bahan perdebatan yang alot di antara fraksi-fraksi di DPR. Pemerintah bersama beberapa fraksi DPR tetap ngotot rancangan tersebut lolos. Di sisi lain, beberapa fraksi menolak rancangan tersebut.
> 
> "Kalau dilihat pemerintah itu memang sudah terpengaruh kepentingan polisi. Mereka kan maunya langsung tangkap, tembak," kata Syafii.
> 
> Syafii secara pribadi menilai rancangan tersebut perlu dievaluasi karena berpotensi terjadi salah tangkap dan melanggar HAM, seperti halnya yang terjadi pada kasus Siyono, terduga teroris yang meninggal setelah ditahan Densus 88 sebelum terbukti.
> 
> "Kami dari Gerindra meminta juga agar penahanan dikurangi jadi 7 hari," kata Syafii.
> 
> Pendapat Syafii ini selaras dengan laporan ICJR terkait RUU Terorisme yang menyatakan rancangan tersebut lemah secara hukum dan berpotensi maladministrasi. Pasalnya, praktik penangkapan model ini dapat mengarah pada incommunicado atau penahanan tanpa akses terhadap dunia luar yang rentan penyiksaan dan penghilangan.
> 
> Sementara, Anggota Pansus F-PKS, Nasir Djamil menyatakan penolakan fraksinya pada pasal tersebut karena akan membuat penindakan tindak pidana terorisme akan keluar dari jalur hukum dan rawan digunakan rezim untuk melakukan kesewenangan.
> 
> "Yang semacam ini pernah dipraktikkan di Singapura dan Malaysia. Ya, kalau pemerintah memang maunya langsung tangkap dan tembak seperti Duterte, ya silakan. Kami masih mau menjunjung HAM," kata Nasir kepada _Tirto_.
> 
> Pada 2013, Human Rights Watch mempertanyakan keputusan Internal Security Act (ISA) Singapura karena memberikan kekuasaan aparat hukum untuk menangkap dan menahan terduga pelaku kejahatan tanpa batas waktu penahanan. Kekuasaan itu juga disertai penangkapan tanpa tuntutan dan koreksi hukum.
> 
> Artinya aparat pemerintah Singapura bisa menangkap siapapun yang diduga akan melakukan makar, spionase, dan terorisme tanpa alasan yang kuat. Pada September 2011, Kementerian Dalam Negeri Singapura mengatakan selama ancaman teror, spionasi, makar dan fundamentalisme rasial/agama tetap ada, maka ISA akan tetap diberlakukan.
> 
> _https://tirto.id/poin-poin-krusial-yang-perlu-dicermati-dari-ruu-terorisme-cKpw_



It's pretty clear who has been hampering the anti terrorism legislation progress all this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ardezzo

Logam42 said:


> I notice you cannot deny it. I'm glad you find it funny. Most people don't, especially right now.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for bringing up politics in the first place. My bad everyone.
> 
> I guess in the end, it is a choice people must make. I find it interesting how the guy basically tried to paint the laws in Malaysia and Singapore as the same type of laws that result in mass vigilante killings in Phillipines. Phillipines is what happens when the laws are so powerless people put matters in their own hands and elect a 'strongman'.
> 
> Yes, the laws in Malaysia and Singapore _do_ result in problems with Human Rights, thats undeniable. You know what it also results in? No bombings. No innocent children being strapped with bombs, or for that matter, no children dying simply because they went to church. Safety.
> 
> I have a strong feeling that most Indonesians will be all to willing to pick security over human rights that will be raped by terrorism anyway. Especially since the gov can show that they requested a law amendment 2 years ago and that the deliberations got stuck in the legislative phase, most notably due to stalling by opposition parties.





pr1v4t33r said:


> It's pretty clear who has been hampering the anti terrorism legislation progress all this time.



First of all, Logam, Ahmad Heryawan is from PKS, I don't know which part of your statement I should deny. Make it clear.

Second of all, to both of you, the opposition and the rest of the MP are trying their best so that the terrorism law still abide "Human Rights". *That's what going the biggest different between us and that terrorist; that we respect human rights.
*
ISA law ignore human rights, it's been abused for years by the Malaysian government to suppress critics. We don't want that to happen in Indonesia, no one does.*
*
We want our law enforcement to bring safety and security to the people not the opposite, not another form of terror by the law enforcement. It already happened during Soeharto era and it begin to happen again.

For example: I you check the social media there is recent video of an Islamic school student are forced to empty his bags under gunpoint just because he wear Islamic clothing? COME ON! Where are we? West Bank?

Goenawan Mohamad, supporter of Jokowi already voice his complaint about this. Is he support ISIS too? No, that's because he know that such act is counter productive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> *INDONESIA "DEFENCE" FORUM....YEAH RIGHT*



You know this @ardezzo shit is fervent defender of HTI and PKS kind of orgs along with islamist faction at Syrian civ war. His posting in kaskus been known for long

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Looks cool..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ardezzo

madokafc said:


> You know this @ardezzo shit is fervent defender of HTI and PKS kind of orgs along with islamist faction at Syrian civ war. His posting in kaskus been known for long



FYI, I don't like HTI, because they simply daydreamers. But I don't want injustice to be done to them just because I don't like them.

And PKS? There's a lot of accusation towards them, which is funny because the accusation are denied each others.
For example: the leftist accuse PKS as wahhabis, while the wahhabis accuse them as leftist LOL

Yes I support the Syrian revolutionary groups (not ISIS), because they fought against Hitler kind of leader, dictator and mass murderer. I don't know if you support that kind of people mado, did you?


----------



## barjo

ardezzo said:


> First of all, Logam, Ahmad Heryawan is from PKS, I don't know which part of your statement I should deny. Make it clear.
> 
> Second of all, to both of you, the opposition and the rest of the MP are trying their best so that the terrorism law still abide "Human Rights". *That's what going the biggest different between us and that terrorist; that we respect human rights.
> *
> ISA law ignore human rights, it's been abused for years by the Malaysian government to suppress critics. We don't want that to happen in Indonesia, no one does.*
> *
> We want our law enforcement to bring safety and security to the people not the opposite, not another form of terror by the law enforcement. It already happened during Soeharto era and it begin to happen again.
> 
> For example: I you check the social media there is recent video of an Islamic school student are forced to empty his bags under gunpoint just because he wear Islamic clothing? COME ON! Where are we? West Bank?
> 
> Goenawan Mohamad, supporter of Jokowi already voice his complaint about this. Is he support ISIS too? No, that's because he know that such act is counter productive.



Not human rights thing, but syar'i law on UU antiterorism LOL

may bad i'm jooking silent riders is good for me, come out suddenly just for opinion behalf of my political idea side... my bad



barjo said:


> Not human rights thing, but syar'i law on UU antiterorism LOL
> 
> may bad i'm jooking silent riders is good for me, come out suddenly just for opinion behalf of my political idea side... my bad



I tell you how you know what the RUU draft are u see it by your self? how you can say is about human rights problem that postpone all of the decision? gerindra said is abput military envolvement, and some said its againts human rights to envolve military. Dan yg paling penting DRAFT RUU itu rahasia negara (DOKUMEN NEGARA) cuma pansus yg tahu apalagi pansusnya tertutup, situ kalau ngomong point yg diperdebatkan itu berarti situ membocorkan rahasia negara, mau ikut diciduk membocorkan rahasia negara?

balik ja ke obrolan non politis situ juga siapa yg dituduh leftis tu harus jelas kalau nga mau dikatakan wahabis

kembali ke laptop!


----------



## nametag

RUU Anti terorisme is open to public, like any other legislation. There are many reasons why it's late legalizing it. even the president own party PDIP, didn't agree on some of the article. So does other party, not just limited to PKS.


----------



## barjo

nametag said:


> RUU Anti terorisme is open to public, like any other legislation. There are many reasons why it's late legalizing it. even the president own party PDIP, didn't agree on some of the article. So does other party, not just limited to PKS.


Baru tahu semua pansus terbuka sorry setahu saya pansus komisi 1 pertahanan dan keamnan terutama pembahasan RUU itu tertutup bukan pansus model yg adhock lainnya
http://politik.rmol.co/read/2018/05...utup,-PDIP-Salahkan-Gerindra,-PAN-Dan-Nasdem-

dah deh drpd debat nda paham jangan debat kusir balik ke laptop woe

saya tambahkan dlm editan 

https://parlemen.net/?p=441

pembahasan RUU dan sampai ditetapkan ada beberapa tahapan, naskah draft akademik itu publik bisa lihat tapi kalau sudah masuk dalam pembahasan beda lagi.


----------



## Nike

INDONESIA
*INDONESIA BUTUH PESAWAT INTAI BARU*
15 MEI 2018 DIANEKO_LC 18 KOMENTAR
Dalam rangka mendukung Indonesia menjadi poros maritim dunia, maka diperlukan pembaharuan Alutsista pengintaian udara.

Kepala Dinas Operasi (Kadisops) Pangkalan Udara (Lanud) Sultan Hasanuddin, Kolonel Pnb Benny Arfan, mengungkapkan bahwa konsep pengintaian udara sangatlah mendukung kegiatan operasional di darat maupun laut atau maritim.

“Karakteristik udara adalah memayungi, kita tidak bisa beroperasi di media udara tanpa melihat yang terjadi di media darat maupun media maritim itulah konsep kita, makanya kita terapkan konsep air surveillance yang meng-cover semuanya,” ungkapnya dalam diskusi ‘Studi Ekskursi Media Tentang Keamanan Maritim’ di kawasan Cikini, Menteng, Jakarta Pusat, Senin (14/5).

Benny mengatakan bahwa pesawat intai yang dimiliki TNI AU saat ini sebenarnya sudah sangat tua, apalagi jenis Boeing 737-200. Pesawat tersebut sudah berusia hampir 40 tahun sejak pertama kali terbang di langit Indonesia yakni sekitar tahun 1982.

“Perlu saya sampaikan memang kita mengoperasikan pesawat intai strategis yang sudah cukup tua, sangat tua bahkan,” ujarnya.

Namun meskipun demikian, Benny menegaskan, saat ini pesawat intai tersebut masih dalam keadaan yang prima. Bahkan, pesawat intai tersebut pernah mendapatkan sertifikat penghargaan dari Boeing dengan predikat ‘zero accident for 30 years operation without any single accident’.

“Namun yang jadi masalah adalah mission system, kemampuan radar, kemampuan kamera, infra red, communication link, itu yang harus kita upgrade,” katanya.

Benny menjelaskan, ada tiga platform dalam hal pengintaian udara. Pertama adalah menggunakan Satelit, Kedua Pesawat Drone/Unmaned Aerial Vehicle, dan Ketiga Pesawat Intai.

Menurut Benny, negara-negara maju seperti Amerika, China, Rusia dan Jerman menggunakan ketiganya. Sedangkan negara berkembang telah menggunakan pesawat intai yang lebih moderen dan canggih dibanding Indonesia.

“Yang menggunakan UAV dewasa ini adalah Singapura, Australia, India. Mereka juga menggunakan pesawat intai P8 Poseidon,” ungkapnya, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Akurat (14/ 05)_.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gondes

*Delapan heli tempur Apache resmi bergabung dengan TNI AD*

Rabu, 16 Mei 2018 10:18 WIB





Dokumentasi - Danpuspenerbad Mayjen TNI Besar Harto Karyawan berada di dalam helikopter AH-64 Apache, di Markas Skadron 11/Serbu Penerbad Semarang, Jawa Tengah, Kamis (4/1/2018). Sebanyak tiga helikopter AH-64 Apache telah berada di Skadron 11/Serbu Penerbad sejak pertengahan Desember 2017 untuk memperkuat armada tempur Penerbad dan akan menyusul lima helikopter sejenis lainnya yang dijadwalkan tiba pada tahun ini. (ANTARA FOTO/R. Rekotomo)

Semarang (ANTARA News) - TNI Angkatan Darat menerima delapan unit helikopter serang AH-64E Apache buatan Amerika Serikat di Semarang, hari ini.

Delapan Apache ini secara simbolis diserahkan Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu kepada Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto yang diwakili Aslog Panglima TNI Laksda TNI Bambang Nariyono di Pangkalan Udara Utama TNI Angkatan Darat Ahmad Yani, Semarang.

Diserahkan pula Sertifikat Kelaikan Udara Militer heli ini dari Kepala Pusat Kelaikan Badan Sarana Pertahanan Kementerian Pertahanan kepada Komandan Pusat Penerbangan TNI Angkatan Darat.

Penandatangan naskah berita acara serah terima kedelapan unit Apache ini dilakukan oleh Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan Kementerian Pertahanan, Asisten Logsitik Panglima TNI, Asisten Logistik Kasad, dan Danpusnerbad disaksikan Menteri Pertahanan, Kasad dan Wakil Kepala Perwakilan Permerintah Amerika Serikat.

Menutup rangkaian acara ini, dilakukan pentasbihan secara simbolis oleh Ryamizard, Aslog Panglima TNI dan Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat, Wakil Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Udara, Wakil Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Laut dan Ketua Komisi I DPR RI, dengan menyiramkan air kembang ke badan pesawat disertai pemberian nomor registrasi Apache.

Pembelian kedelapan heli ini termasuk program Foreign Military Sales (FMS) untuk menjamin kesiapan alutsista secara maksimal.

Ryamizard menyhebut Apache sebagai heli serang berteknologi tinggi dan tercanggih saat ini. "Dengan masuknya delapan unit Apache ini, diharapkan mampu memberikan efek gentar dan memaksimalkan penjagaan kedaulatan negara," kata dia.

"Kepada TNI saya minta untuk mempelajari pengoperasian Apache agar dapat digunakan maksimal dan dijaga agar masa pakainya dapat lebih lama," sambung dia.

Wakil Duta Besar Amerika Serikat untuk Indonesia Erin Elizabeth McKee mengatakan AS sangat bangga dapat mendukung modernisasi alat utama sistem persenjataan Indonesia.

"Kami berharap pengadaan Apache oleh angkatan bersenjata Indonesia dapat mendukung komitmen kedua negara untuk mewujudkan stabilitas keamanan dan perdamaian di kawasan," kata Erin.

https://www.antaranews.com/berita/710294/delapan-heli-tempur-apache-resmi-bergabung-dengan-tni-ad

*Summary: 8 AH-64E Apache helicopter officially handed over to Indonesian Army.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

The formation of new cavalry company unit within Mulawarman teritorial area command, East Kalimantan

*KODAM MULAWARMAN LAHIRKAN KOMPI KAVALERI-13/MACAN TUTUL CAKTI*
15 MEI 2018 DIANEKO_LC 2 KOMENTAR




_Pangdam VI/Mlw Mayjen TNI Subiyanto resmikan Satuan Kompi Kavaleri-13/Macan Tutul Cakti di Jalan Soekarno Hatta Km 28, Kabupaten Kutai Kartanegara pada Selasa, (15/ 05). (Tribun Kaltim)_

Pada Selasa (15/ 05) telah lahir satuan baru Kompi Kavaleri-13/Macan Tutul Cakti Kodam VI/Mulawarman di wilayah Kalimantan Timur.


Pembentukan satuan kompi baru itu merupakan upaya penataan gelar satuan TNI AD melalui rencana pengembangan gelar satuan.

Latar belakang pembentukan dikarenakan kebutuhan utama dalam menjaga negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia.

“Menyikapi dan menyiasati berbagai kemungkinan ancaman ke depan yang semakin berat dan kompleks.”

Hal itu disampaikan oleh Pangdam VI/Mlw Mayjen TNI Subiyanto saat memimpin upacara peresmian Kompi Kavaleri-13/Macan Tutul Cakti Kodam VI/Mulawarman yang berlangsung di lapangan Kompi-13/Macan Tutul Cakti Jalan Soekarno Hatta Km 28, Kabupaten Kutai Kartanegara pada Selasa, (15/ 05).

Dalam kesempatan tersebut Pangdam VI/Mlw menyampaikan bahwa sesuai tugas pokoknya satuan Kavaleri bertugas melaksanakan pertempuran darat jarak dekat dengan memper-gunakan alat peralatan gerak cepat.

Serta memakai cara dan lapis baja sebagai alat peralatan utama baik dalam tugas Operasi Militer untuk Perang (OMP) maupun Operasi Militer Selain Perang (OMSP).

Pangdam menjelaskan, Satuan Kompi Kavaleri-13/Macan Tutul Cakti sebagai satuan operasional baru yang dilengkapi alutsista Ranpur Panser.

Berkat kehebatan itu, tentu saja diharapkan dapat menambah kemampuan jajaran Kodam VI/ Mulawarman, bisa tunaikan tugas secara maksimal dan semakin profesional.

“Mampu melaksanakan tugas pokoknya menjaga kedaulatan dan keamanan wilayah Kalimantan Timur,” tuturnya.

Sebagai satuan yang memiliki Kendaraan Lapis Baja Panser, maka satuan dituntut memiliki mobilitas yang tinggi dalam mendukung tugas pokok Kodam VI/Mulawarman.

Pangdam pun meminta kepada para prajurit Satuan Kompi Kavaleri-13/Macan Tutul Cakti supaya segera menyesuaikan diri dengan masyarakat di sekitar wilayah satuan.

“Menyatu bersama rakyat ada ikatan kuat dari rakyat untuk rakyat,” tuturnya, sebagaimana dikutip dari laman _Tribun Kaltim (15/ 05)_.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

gondes said:


> *Delapan heli tempur Apache resmi bergabung dengan TNI AD*
> 
> Rabu, 16 Mei 2018 10:18 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dokumentasi - Danpuspenerbad Mayjen TNI Besar Harto Karyawan berada di dalam helikopter AH-64 Apache, di Markas Skadron 11/Serbu Penerbad Semarang, Jawa Tengah, Kamis (4/1/2018). Sebanyak tiga helikopter AH-64 Apache telah berada di Skadron 11/Serbu Penerbad sejak pertengahan Desember 2017 untuk memperkuat armada tempur Penerbad dan akan menyusul lima helikopter sejenis lainnya yang dijadwalkan tiba pada tahun ini. (ANTARA FOTO/R. Rekotomo)
> 
> Semarang (ANTARA News) - TNI Angkatan Darat menerima delapan unit helikopter serang AH-64E Apache buatan Amerika Serikat di Semarang, hari ini.
> 
> Delapan Apache ini secara simbolis diserahkan Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu kepada Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto yang diwakili Aslog Panglima TNI Laksda TNI Bambang Nariyono di Pangkalan Udara Utama TNI Angkatan Darat Ahmad Yani, Semarang.
> 
> Diserahkan pula Sertifikat Kelaikan Udara Militer heli ini dari Kepala Pusat Kelaikan Badan Sarana Pertahanan Kementerian Pertahanan kepada Komandan Pusat Penerbangan TNI Angkatan Darat.
> 
> Penandatangan naskah berita acara serah terima kedelapan unit Apache ini dilakukan oleh Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan Kementerian Pertahanan, Asisten Logsitik Panglima TNI, Asisten Logistik Kasad, dan Danpusnerbad disaksikan Menteri Pertahanan, Kasad dan Wakil Kepala Perwakilan Permerintah Amerika Serikat.
> 
> Menutup rangkaian acara ini, dilakukan pentasbihan secara simbolis oleh Ryamizard, Aslog Panglima TNI dan Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat, Wakil Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Udara, Wakil Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Laut dan Ketua Komisi I DPR RI, dengan menyiramkan air kembang ke badan pesawat disertai pemberian nomor registrasi Apache.
> 
> Pembelian kedelapan heli ini termasuk program Foreign Military Sales (FMS) untuk menjamin kesiapan alutsista secara maksimal.
> 
> Ryamizard menyhebut Apache sebagai heli serang berteknologi tinggi dan tercanggih saat ini. "Dengan masuknya delapan unit Apache ini, diharapkan mampu memberikan efek gentar dan memaksimalkan penjagaan kedaulatan negara," kata dia.
> 
> "Kepada TNI saya minta untuk mempelajari pengoperasian Apache agar dapat digunakan maksimal dan dijaga agar masa pakainya dapat lebih lama," sambung dia.
> 
> Wakil Duta Besar Amerika Serikat untuk Indonesia Erin Elizabeth McKee mengatakan AS sangat bangga dapat mendukung modernisasi alat utama sistem persenjataan Indonesia.
> 
> "Kami berharap pengadaan Apache oleh angkatan bersenjata Indonesia dapat mendukung komitmen kedua negara untuk mewujudkan stabilitas keamanan dan perdamaian di kawasan," kata Erin.
> 
> https://www.antaranews.com/berita/710294/delapan-heli-tempur-apache-resmi-bergabung-dengan-tni-ad
> 
> *Summary: 8 AH-64E Apache helicopter officially handed over to Indonesian Army.*


The ceremony with a fly-pass by AH-64E Apache Guardians, Bell 412EPs, Mi-17V5 and Mi-35P Hind.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Shit happened again, Polda Riau been attacked


----------



## skyhigh88

mandala said:


> The ceremony with a defile of AH-64E Apache Guardians, Bell 412EPs, Mi-17V5 and Mi-35P Hind.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Cool Stuff! Need some Chinooks to join that defile.


----------



## Nike

skyhigh88 said:


> Cool Stuff! Need some Chinooks to join that defile.



There is fennec and Bolcow too


----------



## skyhigh88

madokafc said:


> Shit happened again, Polda Riau been attacked



Seems like the detained terrorist leaders used mako brimob riot to make contact to activate sleeper cells


----------



## nametag

barjo said:


> Baru tahu semua pansus terbuka sorry setahu saya pansus komisi 1 pertahanan dan keamnan terutama pembahasan RUU itu tertutup bukan pansus model yg adhock lainnya
> http://politik.rmol.co/read/2018/05...utup,-PDIP-Salahkan-Gerindra,-PAN-Dan-Nasdem-
> 
> dah deh drpd debat nda paham jangan debat kusir balik ke laptop woe
> 
> saya tambahkan dlm editan
> 
> https://parlemen.net/?p=441
> 
> pembahasan RUU dan sampai ditetapkan ada beberapa tahapan, naskah draft akademik itu publik bisa lihat tapi kalau sudah masuk dalam pembahasan beda lagi.



Gak usah baper, Dari awal aku cuma ngasih info kalau rancangan RUU terbuka untuk publik. Di link anda kasih sendiri membuktikan itu, saya gak pernah bahas soal pembahasannya. pembahasan memang mayoritas tertutup. di awal anda membahas soal RUU, ya saya kasih info soal RUU bukan soal pembahasan atau pansusnya. tapi di postingan selanjutnya anda malah ngomong soal pansusnya.

Saya cuma mau menyampaikan kalau RUU terorisme gak jadi2 bukan cuma karena soal pasal HAM, atau PKS saja, karena kalau cuma gara2 1 partai seharusnya cepat selesainya karena tinggal voting suara mayoritas lgs beres. IMHO yang jadi masalah itu memang kinerja keseluruhan DPR yang memang gak bagus, karena banyak RUU yang sampai skrg gak selesai2. RUU terorisme itu hanya puncak gunung es saja.


----------



## barjo

nametag said:


> Gak usah baper, Dari awal aku cuma ngasih info kalau rancangan RUU terbuka untuk publik. Di link anda kasih sendiri membuktikan itu, saya gak pernah bahas soal pembahasannya. pembahasan memang mayoritas tertutup. di awal anda membahas soal RUU, ya saya kasih info soal RUU bukan soal pembahasan atau pansusnya. tapi di postingan selanjutnya anda malah ngomong soal pansusnya.
> 
> Saya cuma mau menyampaikan kalau RUU terorisme gak jadi2 bukan cuma karena soal pasal HAM, atau PKS saja, karena kalau cuma gara2 1 partai seharusnya cepat selesainya karena tinggal voting suara mayoritas lgs beres. IMHO yang jadi masalah itu memang kinerja keseluruhan DPR yang memang gak bagus, karena banyak RUU yang sampai skrg gak selesai2. RUU terorisme itu hanya puncak gunung es saja.


LOL ok siiiiiaaapppp wkkkkk
ngopi duyu kaka, dikasih tahu mayah mayah


----------



## J.Brody

Logam42 said:


> I notice you cannot deny it. I'm glad you find it funny. Most people don't, especially right now.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for bringing up politics in the first place. My bad everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess in the end, it is a choice people must make. I find it interesting how the guy basically tried to paint the laws in Malaysia and Singapore as the same type of laws that result in mass vigilante killings in Phillipines. Phillipines is what happens when the laws are so powerless people put matters in their own hands and elect a 'strongman'.
> 
> Yes, the laws in Malaysia and Singapore _do_ result in problems with Human Rights, thats undeniable. You know what it also results in? No bombings. No innocent children being strapped with bombs, or for that matter, no children dying simply because they went to church. Safety.
> 
> I have a strong feeling that most Indonesians will be all to willing to pick security over human rights that will be raped by terrorism anyway. Especially since the gov can show that they requested a law amendment 2 years ago and that the deliberations got stuck in the legislative phase, most notably due to stalling by opposition parties.



Then i predict those who oppose PETRUS back in Soeharto era will lick their own ***, those who were strongly oppose New Order will obviously 1000% support this law.

I have 0 offence with the law and will also support any preventive measures to make our country safe,
Just like to see paradox here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army officially received 8 AH-64E Apache Guardians.



























http://m.akurat.co/id-226364-read-f...r-apache-ah64e-siap-amankan-wilayah-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## striver44

madokafc said:


> You know this @ardezzo shit is fervent defender of HTI and PKS kind of orgs along with islamist faction at Syrian civ war. His posting in kaskus been known for long


Heyy Im not defending anyone here....politics is politcs ....(tujuannya cari kepeng) whatever the color......accusing pks as wahhabi is not going to help, I mean cmon PDIP is harboring ex pki children and symphatizers right? So let them fight in 2019.....but this is a defence forum.
..stay neutral


----------



## Nike

*Security challenges to Indonesia’s ‘blue economy’*
14 December 2017

Author: Dedi Dinarto, RSIS

The ‘blue economy’ concept — a model of sustainable development concerned with the use of the coastal and marine ecosystem — gained prominence in Indonesia as one of the main components of President Joko Widodo’s (Jokowi) Global Maritime Fulcrum vision. Jokowi’s maritime policy aims to reinvigorate Indonesia’s maritime identity, manage the country’s marine resources, strengthen its maritime defence capability, intensify maritime diplomacy and improve inter-island connectivity.

The Indonesian Navy vessel KRI Imam Bonjol inspects the Chinese flagged fishing boat Han Tan Cou in the waters near Natuna Islands, Riau Islands province, Indonesia, 17 June 2016 (Photo: Reuters/Antara).

" data-medium-file="http://www.eastasiaforum.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/RTX2HQ1Z-400x267.jpg" data-large-file="http://www.eastasiaforum.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/RTX2HQ1Z-600x400.jpg" class="aligncenter wp-image-100453 size-medium" title="The Indonesian Navy vessel KRI Imam Bonjol inspects the Chinese flagged fishing boat Han Tan Cou in the waters near Natuna Islands, Riau Islands province, Indonesia, 17 June 2016 (Photo: Reuters/Antara)." src="http://www.eastasiaforum.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/RTX2HQ1Z-400x267.jpg" alt="The Indonesian Navy vessel KRI Imam Bonjol (L) inspects the Chinese flagged fishing boat Han Tan Cou (R) in the waters near Natuna Islands, Riau Islands province, Indonesia, 17 June 2016 (Photo: Reuters/Antara)" width="400" height="267" srcset="http://www.eastasiaforum.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/RTX2HQ1Z-400x267.jpg 400w, http://www.eastasiaforum.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/RTX2HQ1Z-150x100.jpg 150w, http://www.eastasiaforum.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/RTX2HQ1Z-768x512.jpg 768w, http://www.eastasiaforum.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/RTX2HQ1Z-600x400.jpg 600w, http://www.eastasiaforum.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/RTX2HQ1Z-300x200.jpg 300w, http://www.eastasiaforum.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/RTX2HQ1Z-100x67.jpg 100w, http://www.eastasiaforum.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/RTX2HQ1Z-500x333.jpg 500w" sizes="(max-width: 400px) 100vw, 400px" style="-x-ignore: 1">

The United Nations’ Food and Agriculture Organisation reported in 2014 that Indonesia is the second-largest producer of marine products. Indonesia’s aquaculture sector yielded more than 4 million tonnes in that year, which constituted 5.7 per cent of global aquaculture production. It also contributed roughly 6.7 per cent to Indonesia’s national GDP in 2016 and absorbed 4.1 per cent of the country’s total workforce.

Indonesia’s interest in the blue economy concept was first signalled by former Indonesian president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono at the UN Conference on Sustainable Development in 2012. The concept appealed to Indonesia’s desire to develop its domestic marine and fisheries sector in a way that supports the goals of sustainable development (meaning zero carbon emissions and with minimal environmental impact).

The Jokowi administration has expended tremendous effort at the domestic and international levels to promote its blue economy initiative. The recently issued National Ocean Policy 2017 (which provided comprehensive roadmaps and policy guidelines to fulfil the government’s maritime vision) had the blue economy included as one of the administration’s main agendas.

Indonesia has also demonstrated its commitment to the sustainable use of marine resources through engagement in regional forums such as the Indian Ocean Rim Association. Given the chance to host the second Indian Ocean Rim Association Blue Economy Ministerial Conference in 2017, Indonesia urged members to not only exchange views on the blue economy but to also collaborate in blue economy initiatives such as fisheries and aquaculture, inter-port cooperation, customs cooperation, marine tourism and marine plastic debris.

But despite the Jokowi administration’s greater commitment to the implementation of the blue economy initiative, Indonesia still struggles with several non-traditional maritime security issues that impede its progress: illegal, unreported and unregulated (IUU) fishing, piracy and armed robberies as well as marine plastic debris.

Research conducted by the ISEAS–Yusof Ishak Institute in 2009 found that the Arafura Sea in the southeast of Indonesian waters is one of the most vulnerable areas in the region to IUU fishing. The Java Sea and the maritime borders near Borneo are also plagued by illegal fishing incidences. According to _Tempo_, an Indonesian investigative magazine, Indonesia has suffered from a US$3 billion deficit annually since 2013 due to rampant IUU fishing activities.

Indonesia’s Minister for Marine and Fisheries Affairs Susi Pudjiastuti has taken a stern stance in combating IUU fishing. Her preferred method is scuttling captured vessels: in June 2017, Indonesia sunk 81 captured vessels involved in IUU fishing. Susi’s methods received praise domestically but were criticised as draconian internationally.

Indonesia also pursues preventive and monitoring measures through cooperation with Spire Global — an Australian satellite-powered data company that assists in the tracking and monitoring of alleged illegal fishing vessels. Access to this sort of data and actionable intelligence assists the Indonesian Navy and maritime security agencies in the investigation and seizure of illegal vessels.

Indonesia continues to be weighed down by piracy and armed robberies at sea. Navigating and securing sea lanes for shipping and transhipment remains a crucial part of the blue economy. The International Maritime Bureau recorded 46 and 108 incidents in 2011 and 2015 respectively — a significant increase of 134 per cent.

Contrary to popular belief, most piracy and armed robbery incidents in Indonesia do not take place on the high seas or open waters but rather closer to ports. The percentage of piracy and armed robbery incidents in ports reached 65 per cent in 2012 and steadily increased to 82 per cent in 2015.

Another challenge for Indonesia’s blue economy is marine plastic debris, which damages the environment and taints marine products. The Indonesian Minister for Environment and Forestry Siti Nurbaya Bakar has pointed out that Indonesia is one of only a handful of countries that has put significant effort into addressing this issue. Yet Indonesia still produces about 1.3 million tonnes of debris annually due to a poor recycling and waste management framework. The vast amount of plastic debris in Indonesian waters could hinder the positive development of Indonesia’s fledgling marine tourism industry.

In furthering its commitment to the blue economy initiative, the Jokowi administration should take into account the nexus between economics and security. In addition to sinking vessels as a deterrent, Indonesia must forge a path for the greater development of the blue economy by implementing good maritime security governance.

Good maritime security governance means providing guidance in the maritime security outlook so that possible threats are approached with a clear division of functions and tasks, integrated intelligence sharing as well as frequent coordinated maritime patrols among maritime agencies.

_Dedi Dinarto is a Research Associate with the Indonesia Programme, S Rajaratnam School of International Studies (RSIS), Nanyang Technological University, Singapore._

_ version of this article originally appeared __here__ on _RSIS.


----------



## Zarvan

By the way what are names of your external Intelligence Agency and also the internal one ???


----------



## SIM.Inc

Zarvan said:


> By the way what are names of your external Intelligence Agency and also the internal one ???



*Badan Intelijen Negara* (State Intelligence Agency), commonly referred to as *BIN*, is indonesia's primary intellegence agency.
Is responsible both for co-ordinating information sharing and operations between Indonesia's other intelligence agencies and for mounting operations on its own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Aviation fly-by formation.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopters hand-over ceremony.











http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2018/05/16/army-gets-eight-apache-helicopters.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Arrival of Indonesian Navy 2nd DSME Type 209 Submarine KRI Ardadedali.






https://koarmatim.tnial.mil.id/kri-ardadedali-404-perkuat-jajaran-koarmada-ii/

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> By the way what are names of your external Intelligence Agency and also the internal one ???



badan Intelijen Negara, is official intelligent agency (external and internal)

BAIS (intelligent military unit)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

Detachment 88 of Indonesia National Police in pursue of the terrorists ... recent hours

Does anyone know about the vehicle? What's that?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## striver44

gondes said:


> View attachment 474757
> View attachment 474758
> View attachment 474759
> View attachment 474760
> View attachment 474761
> View attachment 474762
> View attachment 474763
> 
> 
> Detachment 88 of Indonesia National Police in pursue of the terrorists ... recent hours
> 
> Does anyone know about the vehicle? What's that?


IAG JAWS

*




*
*Jaws APC design and features*
The Jaws armoured personnel carrier is based on the chassis of Toyota Land Cruiser 200 series commercial vehicle. The vehicle features conventional layout with engine at front, crew section in the middle and troop compartment at rear. The lightweight APC is designed to offer high mobility while offering superior protection for the occupants.

The APC can accommodate two crew and up to eight fully equipped troops on blast-resistant seats with four-point seat harness. The seating layout can be customised according to the mission requirements. The vehicle incorporates commercial SUV-type dashboard and controls. The HVAC system aboard the vehicle ensures optimal crew comfort.

The APC is offered in both left and right hand drive configurations as well as with different engine and transmission options. It has two spare tyre assemblies, auxiliary fans and a heavy duty 300AMP alternator. The lights are fitted with wire mesh protection.

*Observation and control*
The vehicle is provided with a roof mounted turret for observation. The bigger ballistic glass panels on the body allow observation of surroundings, while firing port at each seat allows the troops to aim and fire their individual weapons. Entry/exit for the occupants is provided through doors on both sides as well as a rear door.

*Self-protection features of the Jaws APC*
The Jaws APC is integrated with Opaque armour made of pre-certified ballistic grade steel. The vehicle can be fitted with armour packages ranging from NIJ III-a /CEN B4 up to NIJ IV/CEN B7 for protection against 5.56mm and 7.62mm NATO armour piercing rounds. Add-on armoured kits are also fitted based on the customer needs, to enhance the self-protection of the vehicle.

"The forward, sides, rear, roof and bottom are designed to withstand the incoming ballistic objects from all angles."
The forward, sides, rear, roof and bottom are designed to withstand the incoming ballistic objects from all angles. The crew and passengers are well protected from explosive threats. The vehicle is also fitted with blast attenuation seating system to protect the occupants from the impact of detonations. The system reduces the blast wave and downward forces inflicted on the occupants in the event of explosion.

*Engine and mobility*
The Jaws armoured personnel carrier is powered by 4.5L V8 twin-turbo diesel engine coupled to six-speed automatic or five speed manual transmissions. The petrol engine options include 4.0L V6, 4.6L V8 and 5.7L V8.

The eight-cylinder diesel engine develops a maximum power of 232hp and torque of 453lb-ft (614Nm). The vehicle is fitted with 12V electrical system, which can be upgraded to 24V.

The vehicle features independent double wishbone front suspension, and beam-type rear suspension. The full time four wheel drive system ensures high mobility in rough terrains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

gondes said:


> View attachment 474757
> 
> 
> Does anyone know about the vehicle? What's that?


International Armored Group (IAG) Jaws.

http://www.interarmored.com/products/jaws-apc/

You can see the brand on the bumper from the 1st pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia formally accepts first Apache helos*
*Gareth Jennings, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
16 May 2018




In Indonesian service, the AH-64E Apache will be operated alongside the Mil Mi-35. Source: US Army
Indonesia has formally received into service the first Boeing AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopters that arrived in-country in late 2017.

An acceptance ceremony for the first three of eight helicopters on order was held at the Army Aviation Centre (Puspenerbad) at Lanud Ahmad Yani Semarang in central Java on 16 May, the Ministry of Defence (MoD) announced. The country’s defence minister, Ryamizard Ryacudu, attended.

The Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Darat: TNI-AD) will fly the Apache alongside the Russian-built Mil Mi-35 assault helicopters it received from 2003. With Apache deliveries set to be concluded by the end of the year, the TNI-AD will fly four from the Natuna Islands, which are located on Indonesia’s maritime borders with Brunei, Malaysia, and Vietnam at the southern tip of the South China Sea. While Indonesia does not claim ownership of the South China Sea islands, Beijing’s ‘nine-dotted line’ claim overlaps with Jakarta’s push for its Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) in the Natuna islands region.

http://www.janes.com/article/80115/indonesia-formally-accepts-first-apache-helos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

From kaskus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

KRI Ardadedali arrival. Credit to ANTARA FOTO/Zabur Karuru.











http://m.akurat.co/id-227615-read-foto-kri-ardadedali404-menambah-alutsista-kapal-selam-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## asterisktaker

madokafc said:


> From kaskus
> 
> View attachment 474811


Ready for RIMPAC? Hopefully the millenium gun going to be installed soon too.


----------



## mandala

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996648177070522368

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## otobreda

madokafc said:


> From kaskus
> 
> View attachment 474811


Exocet look like has been installed in PKR105


----------



## Nike

Border patrol in Papua

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

*Indonesia Wants More Apaches As Eight Enter Service*

Aerospace Daily & Defense Report

KUALA LUMPUR—Indonesia is interested in buying more Boeing AH-64E Apache attack helicopters to add to the eight aircraft it ordered in 2013, an industry source ...

http://m.aviationweek.com/awindefense/indonesia-wants-more-apaches-eight-enter-service

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Bugs

mandala said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996648177070522368



If IFX doesn't fly then there a chance for Gripen but they're gonna have to compete with F-16 and T-50/FA-50 where the infrastructure already exist here. Also, AU is not going to have 2 similar aircraft types in it's inventory. So if Gripen is chosen, AU will have to discontinue F-16.


----------



## Nike

Star Bugs said:


> If IFX doesn't fly then there a chance for Gripen but they're gonna have to compete with F-16 and T-50/FA-50 where the infrastructure already exist here. Also, AU is not going to have 2 similar aircraft types in it's inventory. So if Gripen is chosen, AU will have to discontinue F-16.




Not a chance, do you think someone with sane want to abandon 30 years efforts of maintaining and perfecting combat proficiency and the mainstay of fighter unit with F 16 just to acquire some uber hyped, what else just a short legged light fighter? 


The chance is, TNI AU to acquire Grippen as it is, to replacing Hawk units directly and flying alongside with Flanker and Falcon to maintain the current formation of light medium and heavy fighter fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

From Angkasa Review, regarding our old submarine hunter Ganet of Wing 400 :

*Fairey AS.4 Gannet TNI AL, Sang Pemburu Kapal Selam Milik TNI AL*
Mei 17, 2018 Artikel,Berita No comments




Rangga Baswara
Seperti halnya TNI AU, TNI Angkatan Laut pernah merasakan satu dasawarsa memilki alutsista yang disegani di kawasan Selatan pada awal hingga pengujung tahun 1960-an. Di air asin TNI AL diperkuat kapal penjelajah kelas _Sverdlov_ dan kapal selam kelas _Whisky._ Sedangkan di udara hadir pembom torpedo Il-28T dan helikopter Mi-4 serta pemburu kapal selam AS.4_Gannet_.

RANGGA BASWARA SAWIYYA | ANGKASAREVIEW.COM

Embrio kekuatan udara TNI AL sendiri mulai terbentuk ketika diresmikannya Staf Penerbangan di bawah Staf Operasi Mabesal pada 4 Februari 1950 yang kemudian disempurnakan menjadi Dinas Penerbangan ALRI pada 17 Juni 1956.

Menyadari memiliki tanggung jawab menjaga wilayah laut RI yang luas, Penerbangan Angkatan Laut (Penerbal) mulai memikirkan untuk memiliki kekuatan udara guna mengawasi dan menjaganya dari gangguan kapal permukaan maupun kapal selam asing.

Pertengahan tahun 1950-an Indonesia mulai melakukan negosiasi dengan Amerika Serikat untuk mendapatkan pesawat terbang intai maritim Grumman S-2F _Tracker_. Namun sayang, keinginan tersebut ditolak AS karena pada saat itu sedang terjadi masalah politik internal di dalam negeri Paman Sam.

Gagal mendapatkan _Tracker_, Penerbal mengincar pesawat_Gannet_ buatan Fairey. Gayung bersambut, Pemerintah Inggris memberikan sinyal lampu hijau dan pada 1957 kontrak pembelian _Gannet_ pun ditandatangani.

Tahun 1959 TNI AL segera mengirim para kadetnya untuk belajar menerbangkan _Gannet_langsung di pabrik Fairey di White Waltham. Mereka yang dikirim di antaranya adalah Eddy Tumengkol, Subadi, Kunto Wibisono, dan Budiarto.

Kadet TNI AL lainnya belajar menerbangkan jet latih_Vampire_ milik RAF di Oakington. Di antaranya Lmd Cokrodirejo dan Hamami. Kelak mereka diperbantukan kepada AURI untuk menerbangkan pesawat_Vampire._ Selain melatih pilot baru, mereka juga memelihara kemampuan terbang.

*Berbasis kapal induk*




Rangga Baswara
Sejatinya _Gannet_ adalah pesawat yang dioperasikan dari kapal induk dengan sayap utama yang bisa dilipat (dua tekukan). Pesawat juga memiliki kail pengait di bawah ekor untuk pendaratan.

Akan tetapi, Indonesia tidak memperoleh jenis tersebut karena _Gannet_ untuk TNI AL adalah versi AS.1 & T.2 bekas pakai Royal Navy yang telah dimodifikasi dan di_-upgrade_menjadi varian setara tipe AS.4 dan T.5. Pesawat ini menggunakan mesin lebih bertenaga, namun sayap utama telah diubah menjadi model tetap alias tidak bisa dilipat.

Meski menyandang kode AS.4 dan T.5, spesifikasi _Gannet_ TNI AL berbeda dengan milik Angkatan Laut Jerman dan Australia yang memperolehnya dari jalur produksi baru.

Dari 18 _Gannet_ yang dimiliki TNI AL, dua unit merupakan versi latih, yaitu model T.5. Sementara sisanya merupakan versi antikapal selam (ASW). Untuk tipe AS.4 yang perannya sebagai pemburu kapal selam, pesawat dilengkapi torpedo yang tersimpan dalam _bomb bay_ di perutnya yang gendut.

Selain itu, pesawat ini juga dipersenjatai roket tanpa kendali yang menggantung di sayap utama serta rumah radar pencarian yang bisa ditarik ke dalam perut pada bagian bawah belakang pesawat.

AS.4 diawaki oleh tiga orang, yakni pilot, navigator merangkap observer, serta operator radio-radar yang menempati kokpit terpisah dengan posisi duduk menghadap ke belakang ekor pesawat.

_*SPESIFIKASI Fairey AS.4 Gannet*_

Awak: 3 orang. Panjang: 13,1 m. Tinggi: 4,17 m. Bentang sayap: 16,57 m. Berat kosong: 6.590 kg. Berat bermuatan: 10.200 kg. Mesin: Armstrong-Siddeley Double Mamba Mark 101. Kecepatan terbang maks: 480 km/jam. Ketinggian terbang maks: 7.620 m. Jarak terbang jelajah: 1.520 km. Lama terbang: 5-6 jam. Persenjataan: torpedo dan roket tanpa kendali.

_Gannet_ didukung oleh mesin turboprop Double Mamba (populer dengan sebutan _Twin Pac_) buatan Armstrong-Siddeley yang menggerakkan bilah baling-baling model tumpuk dan berputar berlawanan arah (_contra rotating_).




Rangga Baswara
Kelebihan mesin ini, salah satu mesin dapat dimatikan untuk penerbangan jelajah ekonomis. Atau, jika salah satu mesin gagal bekerja maka pesawat tidak akan mengalami masalah dalam penerbangan karena penggunaan mesin _contra rotary_ tersebut.

_Gannet_ milik TNI AL telah mengadopsi mesin tipe baru Double Mamba Mark 101 berdaya 3.035 SHP. Daya ini lebih besar dibanding Double Mamba Mark 100 yang dipakai pada versi AS.1 yang menghasilkan 2.950 SHP.

*Langsung menuju palagan*




TNI AL
Dua pesawat dari pengiriman pertama tiba di Surabaya pada 1960. Secara berangsur angsur kmudian disusul pesawat berikutnya hingga total genap menjadi 18 unit. Pesawat dimasukkan dalam Skwadron Udara 100 antikapal selam yang bermarkas di Morokrembangan, Surabaya.

Belum genap dua tahun berdinas AS.4 _Gannet_dilibatkan dalam operasi Trikora. Pesawat dikirim ke wilayah timur untuk mengawasi dan melindungi laut sekitar Sulawesi hingga Laut Banda yang berpangkalan di Liang, Ambon.

Selepas Trikora yang selesai dengan perundingan damai,_Gannet_ ditarik ke sarangnya. Malang, sebuah _Gannet_mengalami kecelakaan di sekitar Ambon waktu menjalani penerbangan malam dari Mapenget, Manado ke Liang, Ambon. Pesawat baru ditemukan secara tak sengaja setahun kemudian di Gunung Salahatu.




Rangga Baswara
Tak sempat beristirahat lama,_Gannet_ kembali memenuhi panggilan tugas. Kali ini dalam operasi Dwikora pada 1964-1966. Tugasnya adalah mengawasi perairan di sepanajang perbatasan Singapura hingga Selat Karimata. Pesawat ditempatkan di Tanjung Pinang, Kepulauan Riau.

_Gannet_ juga terbang dari Denpasar, Bali guna memantau pergerakan kapal lawan di wilayah selatan Samudra Hindia. Bak senjata makan tuan, Inggris harus menghadapi senjata buatannya sendiri dalam hal ini.

Dengan digunakananya _Gannet_oleh TNI AL makin membuat Inggris berang. Akibatnya Inggris kemudian memutus pasokan suku cadang pesawat ini. Dalam konflik ini Inggris juga menggunakan _Gannet AEW.3_ yakni versi AEW (_Airborne Early Warning_) yang dioperasikan oleh Fleet Air Arm No.849 Squadron.

Pecahnya pemberontakan PKI September 1965 berujung pada pergantian kekuasaan pemerintahan RI. Konflik saudara dengan Malaysia berakhir damai di atas meja perundingan.




Rangga Baswara
Meski hubungan diplomatik dengan Inggris telah kembali normal, toh faktanya suku cadang pesawat _Gannet_ TNI AL tak mendapatkan gantinya. Lambat laun kinerja pesawat ini mulai menurun. Dengan terpaksa Penerbal akhirnya melakukan kanibalisasi agar pesawat tetap bisa operasional.

Awal tahun 1970-an diputuskan seluruh _Gannet_tersisa harus beristirahat panjang. Walau dalam dua operasi militer yang dijalaninya_Gannet_ tak pernah melepaskan senjata untuk melumat lawan, toh _Si Gembul_ memasuki masa purnabakti dengan terhormat sebagai veteran perang sejati.

Ada tiga unit _Gannet_ milik TNI AL yang masih tersisa. Dua di antaranya dijadikan monumen di Kota Surabaya, yakni pesawat dengan registrasi AS-07 di gerbang masuk Lanudal Juanda dan AS-05 bertengger di halaman Akademi Angkatan Laut, Tanjung Perak. Sebuah lagi AS-00 mengisi ruang pajang halaman museum Pusat TNI Satria Mandala, Jakarta.***

http://www.angkasareview.com/2018/0...tni-al-sang-pemburu-kapal-selam-milik-tni-al/

These Ganets have already been retired a long long time ago, but I heard that our Navy wants to ressurrect the Wing 400 of submarine hunter aircraft to protect our territory, what is the candidate to replace Ganets ? If this leak is true, just wait the news for another three to five years from now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

striver44 said:


> IAG JAWS
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Jaws APC design and features*
> The Jaws armoured personnel carrier is based on the chassis of Toyota Land Cruiser 200 series commercial vehicle. The vehicle features conventional layout with engine at front, crew section in the middle and troop compartment at rear. The lightweight APC is designed to offer high mobility while offering superior protection for the occupants.
> 
> The APC can accommodate two crew and up to eight fully equipped troops on blast-resistant seats with four-point seat harness. The seating layout can be customised according to the mission requirements. The vehicle incorporates commercial SUV-type dashboard and controls. The HVAC system aboard the vehicle ensures optimal crew comfort.
> 
> The APC is offered in both left and right hand drive configurations as well as with different engine and transmission options. It has two spare tyre assemblies, auxiliary fans and a heavy duty 300AMP alternator. The lights are fitted with wire mesh protection.
> 
> *Observation and control*
> The vehicle is provided with a roof mounted turret for observation. The bigger ballistic glass panels on the body allow observation of surroundings, while firing port at each seat allows the troops to aim and fire their individual weapons. Entry/exit for the occupants is provided through doors on both sides as well as a rear door.
> 
> *Self-protection features of the Jaws APC*
> The Jaws APC is integrated with Opaque armour made of pre-certified ballistic grade steel. The vehicle can be fitted with armour packages ranging from NIJ III-a /CEN B4 up to NIJ IV/CEN B7 for protection against 5.56mm and 7.62mm NATO armour piercing rounds. Add-on armoured kits are also fitted based on the customer needs, to enhance the self-protection of the vehicle.
> 
> "The forward, sides, rear, roof and bottom are designed to withstand the incoming ballistic objects from all angles."
> The forward, sides, rear, roof and bottom are designed to withstand the incoming ballistic objects from all angles. The crew and passengers are well protected from explosive threats. The vehicle is also fitted with blast attenuation seating system to protect the occupants from the impact of detonations. The system reduces the blast wave and downward forces inflicted on the occupants in the event of explosion.
> 
> *Engine and mobility*
> The Jaws armoured personnel carrier is powered by 4.5L V8 twin-turbo diesel engine coupled to six-speed automatic or five speed manual transmissions. The petrol engine options include 4.0L V6, 4.6L V8 and 5.7L V8.
> 
> The eight-cylinder diesel engine develops a maximum power of 232hp and torque of 453lb-ft (614Nm). The vehicle is fitted with 12V electrical system, which can be upgraded to 24V.
> 
> The vehicle features independent double wishbone front suspension, and beam-type rear suspension. The full time four wheel drive system ensures high mobility in rough terrains.





mandala said:


> International Armored Group (IAG) Jaws.
> 
> http://www.interarmored.com/products/jaws-apc/
> 
> You can see the brand on the bumper from the 1st pic.



Thanks folks  Just wonder why don't they use Pindad made vehicles


----------



## striver44

gondes said:


> Thanks folks  Just wonder why don't they use Pindad made vehicles


same question here, but my guess is the price of a komodo is more expensive (correct me if I'm wrong).
building an armored car is not a big deal considering most of today's armored car automotive components and drivetrains derived from civilian vehicles like ford ranger,hilux,land cruisers etc. so yes I prefer locally build vehicles like ILSV or APC Turangga


----------



## striver44

*Indonesia gives India access to strategic port of Sabang
Sabang, also known as Weh island, is located 710 km southeast of the Andaman Islands and less than 500 km from the entrance of the Malacca Strait, through which almost 40% of India’s trade passes.
INDIA Updated: May 17, 2018 21:08 IST



*
Indonesia has agreed to give India economic and military access to the strategic island of Sabang at the northern tip of Sumatra and close to the Malacca Strait, an Indonesian minister said on Thursday.

Luhut Pandjaitan, Indonesia’s coordinating minister for maritime affairs and a former military officer, said India will invest in the port and economic zone of Sabang and build a hospital.

He noted the port’s 40-metre depth is good for all types of vessels, “including submarines”. In time, he said, the coast guards of the two countries could also work together.

Sabang, also known as Weh island, is located 710 km southeast of the Andaman Islands and less than 500 km from the entrance of the Malacca Strait, through which almost 40% of India’s trade passes.

Pandjaitan made the remarks while speaking on India-Indonesia maritime cooperation at the Nehru Memorial Museum and Library in New Delhi, days ahead of Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s visit to Indonesia on May 31.

An Indonesian official accompanying Pandjaitan said his understanding was that besides development of the port, Indian naval ships would be allowed to visit Sabang under the understanding.

“It’s a verbal understanding at this stage. The Indonesian side will hold a meeting next week to seek ways to turn it into a reality,” said another official familiar with discussions on the issue.

An Indian diplomat, who didn’t want to be named, said the Sabang arrangement would “logically follow the Act East policy of the government”.





The Malacca Strait is considered one of six choke points, or narrow channels, along widely used global sea routes. They are critical for global energy security because of the high volume of oil transported through narrow straits. At least 15 million bpd of oil flows through the Malacca Strait from West Asia and West Africa.


India and Indonesia began exploring the idea of developing Sabang in 2014-15, said India’s former envoy to Indonesia, Gurjit Singh. However, the economic viability of the port was questioned.


Common concerns about Chinese assertiveness in the Indo-Pacific region have led both governments to again take up the island-port’s development.


Pandjaitan outlined the reasons for closer bilateral cooperation. He was critical of China’s Belt and Road Initiative, saying: “We do not want to be controlled by BRI.” He also questioned China’s unilateral claims on the South China Sea, noting this includes parts of Indonesia’s maritime exclusive economic zone.


Indonesia had positioned a plan called the “global maritime fulcrum” that is “designed to balance the BRI”, he said. Indonesia and India are big enough that “we don’t have to lean towards any superpower, and this makes India a sensible partner for Indonesia”, he added.


Pandjaitan said the two countries, which held naval exercises most recently in 2017, should also cooperate in counter-terrorism initiatives and maritime safety.


This marks a major shift in Indonesia’s attitude towards China and India. Until recently, Jakarta had been reluctant to seek strategic alignment with New Delhi and was in two minds about Beijing’s role in the region.


The Sabang arrangement will seal a new strategic partnership in the Indian Ocean. Admitting that Indonesia had ignored the Indian Ocean until recently, Pandjaitan said, “India and Indonesia relations are important to the balance of power in Asia.”

*is this true, I thought we don't give foreign powers access to our ports*


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> *Indonesia gives India access to strategic port of Sabang
> Sabang, also known as Weh island, is located 710 km southeast of the Andaman Islands and less than 500 km from the entrance of the Malacca Strait, through which almost 40% of India’s trade passes.
> INDIA Updated: May 17, 2018 21:08 IST
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Indonesia has agreed to give India economic and military access to the strategic island of Sabang at the northern tip of Sumatra and close to the Malacca Strait, an Indonesian minister said on Thursday.
> 
> Luhut Pandjaitan, Indonesia’s coordinating minister for maritime affairs and a former military officer, said India will invest in the port and economic zone of Sabang and build a hospital.
> 
> He noted the port’s 40-metre depth is good for all types of vessels, “including submarines”. In time, he said, the coast guards of the two countries could also work together.
> 
> Sabang, also known as Weh island, is located 710 km southeast of the Andaman Islands and less than 500 km from the entrance of the Malacca Strait, through which almost 40% of India’s trade passes.
> 
> Pandjaitan made the remarks while speaking on India-Indonesia maritime cooperation at the Nehru Memorial Museum and Library in New Delhi, days ahead of Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s visit to Indonesia on May 31.
> 
> An Indonesian official accompanying Pandjaitan said his understanding was that besides development of the port, Indian naval ships would be allowed to visit Sabang under the understanding.
> 
> “It’s a verbal understanding at this stage. The Indonesian side will hold a meeting next week to seek ways to turn it into a reality,” said another official familiar with discussions on the issue.
> 
> An Indian diplomat, who didn’t want to be named, said the Sabang arrangement would “logically follow the Act East policy of the government”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Malacca Strait is considered one of six choke points, or narrow channels, along widely used global sea routes. They are critical for global energy security because of the high volume of oil transported through narrow straits. At least 15 million bpd of oil flows through the Malacca Strait from West Asia and West Africa.
> 
> 
> India and Indonesia began exploring the idea of developing Sabang in 2014-15, said India’s former envoy to Indonesia, Gurjit Singh. However, the economic viability of the port was questioned.
> 
> 
> Common concerns about Chinese assertiveness in the Indo-Pacific region have led both governments to again take up the island-port’s development.
> 
> 
> Pandjaitan outlined the reasons for closer bilateral cooperation. He was critical of China’s Belt and Road Initiative, saying: “We do not want to be controlled by BRI.” He also questioned China’s unilateral claims on the South China Sea, noting this includes parts of Indonesia’s maritime exclusive economic zone.
> 
> 
> Indonesia had positioned a plan called the “global maritime fulcrum” that is “designed to balance the BRI”, he said. Indonesia and India are big enough that “we don’t have to lean towards any superpower, and this makes India a sensible partner for Indonesia”, he added.
> 
> 
> Pandjaitan said the two countries, which held naval exercises most recently in 2017, should also cooperate in counter-terrorism initiatives and maritime safety.
> 
> 
> This marks a major shift in Indonesia’s attitude towards China and India. Until recently, Jakarta had been reluctant to seek strategic alignment with New Delhi and was in two minds about Beijing’s role in the region.
> 
> 
> The Sabang arrangement will seal a new strategic partnership in the Indian Ocean. Admitting that Indonesia had ignored the Indian Ocean until recently, Pandjaitan said, “India and Indonesia relations are important to the balance of power in Asia.”
> 
> *is this true, I thought we don't give foreign powers access to our ports*



Much like we give access USN of our Surabaya port for regular visit. Not a big deal actually


----------



## striver44

madokafc said:


> Much like we give access USN of our Surabaya port for regular visit. Not a big deal actually


yes but I don't think it's going to be only regular visit, I check @carlosaSCSinfo thaht Indonesia is giving "basing rights". My interpretation is that the Indian Navy will countinuously station their ship in the island.


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> yes but I don't think it's going to be only regular visit, I check @carlosaSCSinfo thaht Indonesia is giving "basing rights". My interpretation is that the Indian Navy will countinuously station their ship in the island.



It will be a problem, a really big problem. but why India though?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

madokafc said:


> It will be a problem, a really big problem. but why India though?


dragon and elephant i guest we just right in the midle of shit


----------



## striver44

India long seen the Indian Ocean as their private lake, but lately south Asian state like Bangladesh , Sri lanka is becoming more and more friendly with Beijing so I think they're trying to win Indonesia and contest China's Influence in neighboring countries (bangladesh and Sri lanka had already host China's fleet) . We should play smart in this Sino-India cold war. but granting India a military base (I hope its not true) in our territory is counter productive. Imagine the hype if China or US opening a naval base in natuna?????


----------



## Star Bugs

striver44 said:


> yes but I don't think it's going to be only regular visit, I check @carlosaSCSinfo thaht Indonesia is giving "basing rights". My interpretation is that the Indian Navy will countinuously station their ship in the island.



When somebody quotes something, it means that person saw or heard something/somebody said the exact words. Carlosa used quotes for the words basing rights. Did he/she saw the signed agreement between Indonesia and India that contains "basing rights"? Or heard Minister Luhut said "basing rights" to India?


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

The article said : 

was that besides development of the port, Indian naval ships would be allowed to visit Sabang under the understanding.


Only visit NOT base at Sabang.

This is Indian typical "dikasih hati minta jantung".


----------



## Nike

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> The article said :
> 
> was that besides development of the port, Indian naval ships would be allowed to visit Sabang under the understanding.
> 
> 
> Only visit NOT base at Sabang.
> 
> This is Indian typical "dikasih hati minta jantung".



Usually we give foreign navy port visit call rights

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> The article said :
> 
> was that besides development of the port, Indian naval ships would be allowed to visit Sabang under the understanding.
> 
> 
> Only visit NOT base at Sabang.
> 
> This is Indian typical "dikasih hati minta jantung".


well I (really) hope that's the case, but if it's only visit, then why are on so many news. I mean many warships from different countries visit different countries port.
at least 3+ news outlet reporting this. One even suggesting that it could house Indian Navy submarines.
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...ep-seaport-in-sabang/articleshow/64209190.cms

https://swarajyamag.com/insta/after...s-strategically-located-port-for-military-use

https://www.ibef.org/news/indonesia-gives-india-access-to-strategic-port-of-sabang

no verbal agreement yet, but worth the watch. Especially if you look at the positions of sabang which lies directly in China's One belt initiative naval route. India wouldn't be interested fif its for nothing.


----------



## striver44

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

striver44 said:


> yes but I don't think it's going to be only regular visit, I check @carlosaSCSinfo thaht Indonesia is giving "basing rights". My interpretation is that the Indian Navy will countinuously station their ship in the island.


I dont think they will be stationing ship in that island, its going to be redundant, because Port Blair in Andaman and Nicobar located less than 200km from there.


----------



## Indos

barjo said:


> dragon and elephant i guest we just right in the midle of shit



We are not just right in the middle of the two, we are a player as well, especially in South China Sea. And now we have name the sea near us as Natuna sea and has set up a military base on it. As every body know, we start seriously building military base there after we see China aggressiveness by ramming our boat patrol there. Recent news said that we will build the island into a aircraft carrier like, meaning that there will be medium SAM battery being placed there as well as at least a squadron of fighter jet and some troops. 

By seeing those development, I think we can be seen now as a half rival in the region, not fully a rival though, it means each side militarized their own claim in South China Sea and each side try to win influence in ASEAN while still maintaining good relationship to each other. India in other hand is a rival of China in other side of the globe, particularly in himalaya mountain. 

Talking about that naval base, I believe we will not give India any base here since both nation are regional power in their own region, even we dont give any naval base to USA when we were sided with them during cold war. 

It is interesting though to see what will be our relation with China in the future. Will it be an ally, just a friend, or even a rival in a region. Philippine and Malaysia have already surrendered to China and see China as their big brother now, that is why there is no significant respond from them when China strengthen their present by intruding Malaysia ZEE and building man made island in Philippine ZEE. So there is only Indonesia and Vietnam who are by far a counter balance of China in the region. 

There is still hope though that we some how ended up as a best friend to each other in the future just like during Ming dynasty where admiral Zheng He visited Java and Sumatera peacefully. During that time even Indonesia is not united under big kingdom like Srivijaya and Majapahit so in term of military power we were not that strong compared to Ming Dynasty but still can have a good relationship with them. As I check history, China's aggressive was during Qing dynasty which is a Manchu kingdom and Yuan dynasty which is a Mongolian kingdom, both of them are not Han. Although during Tang dynasty we can see Chinese advance as well. 

In short, according to my opinion, they want to restore their ancient kingdom greatness by claiming South China Sea. And in this side of the world, it is Indonesia and not India who has to deal with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi agrees to revive Koopsusgab special forces*

Marguerite Afra Sapiie
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Fri, May 18, 2018 | 07:57 pm




Indonesia's elite military unit Kopassus parade in formation during an exercise at a naval base in Cilegon, West Java, on Oct. 3, 2015 in preparation for the 70th anniversary celebration of the Indonesian Armed Forces on Oct. 5 to be led by Indonesian President Joko Widodo. (AFP/Romeo Gacad)



President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo has agreed to reinstate the suspended military’s Joint Special Operations Command (Koopsusgab) to assist the National Police in antiterrorism operations under certain conditions.

The joint force comprises of special forces of the Indonesian Military's (TNI) three armed forces, namely the Army's Special Forces (Kopassus), the Navy's Denjaka specialized squad and the Air Force's Bravo 90 unit.

"The government is in the process of establishing a joint special operations command [...] in order to create a safe and secure environment for the public," Jokowi said in Jakarta on Friday.

The announcement was made in the wake of a string of terrorist attacks on Indonesian soil, which has thrown the nation into a state of paranoia.

Jokowi emphasized that the special force would be deployed only when the National Police's capacity was deemed inadequate to respond to an emergency.

"That means preventive measures are much more important than repressive measures," he added.

Jokowi's statement came days after Presidential Chief of Staff Moeldoko said that the President had expressed his agreement to a proposal to revive the special force, which was first established when Moeldoko was the TNI commander in 2015.

The special command's operation was later suspended under the leadership of Moeldoko's successor Gatot Nurmantyo. (swd)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2018/05/18/jokowi-agrees-to-revive-koopsusgab-special-forces.html


----------



## Indos

Hai Mado long time not see 

Have you guys put this video before ? This video is kind of cool 

Indonesian Military 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

From airmin






Still a concept though

From akurat, the home call KRI ardadedali












Police in training 








Indos said:


> Hai Mado long time not see
> 
> Have you guys put this video before ? This video is kind of cool
> 
> Indonesian Military 2018



Nice to get you join again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> *Indonesia wants to renegotiate KFX fighter project*
> _Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
> 01 May 2018_
> 
> Indonesia is looking to renegotiate the financial agreement through which it is participating in a programme with South Korea to develop the Korean Fighter Xperiment/Indonesia Fighter Xperiment (KFX/IFX) aircraft.
> 
> Brigadier General Totok Sugiharto, official spokesman of the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD), said in comments published by the state-run Antara news agency on 1 May that the renegotiation is necessary to review the technological benefits that Indonesia is attaining through the programme.
> 
> He also confirmed Indonesia’s access to related technologies had been restricted due to export controls applied by the US government.
> 
> “The renegotiation is necessary to make clear Indonesia’s gain from the programme [because] the project is financed with funds from the state budget,” Brig Gen Sugiharto said. Commenting on US restrictions, he added, “There is equipment that should not be given to us.”
> 
> Despite the barriers, Brig Gen Sugiharto said he expected the joint programme to continue.
> 
> Under a finance agreement signed by the governments of Indonesia and South Korea in 2015, Indonesia is committed to pay for 20% of the total development costs of the KFX/IFX, which are estimated at about USD8 billion. The South Korean government will pay for 60% of the development programme, with prime contractor Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) covering 20%.
> 
> In return for its investment, Indonesia has joint developer status on the programme and has integrated engineers from its state-owned aerospace company, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), into the project in South Korea.
> 
> The KFX/IFX project envisages the production of six fighter aircraft prototypes by 2021, followed by four years of trials and the completion of development by mid-2026.
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/79727/indonesia-wants-to-renegotiate-kfx-fighter-project
> 
> .



There is another article saying that Indonesia IFX will not use radar absorbing material and internal weapon bay. In short, we will be given KFX block 1 while Korea get block 2. RAM is the equipment that I think is the one that is not allowed to be given to us. Indonesia also wants to have the right to sell the aircraft though, according to local media. Other issues cited by Korean writer is the fact that our engineers are not given access to research US technology. It means the problem are more than one.

With those problem arise, it is a good idea to get Korea into a negotiation table once more. From my perspective, one step forward to solve the issue is to have Indonesian government adds more IFX and promise to buy at least 120, not just 50 as initial plan. There should not be any problem with this changing plan since it is inline with our current plan to add 7 new fighter jet squadrons. Promising to buy at least 120 fighter will automatically increase our bargaining power despite our stake on the program is only 20 %.

There should not be any worry either whether we will be able to fulfill the promise inshaAllah. As we know, our GDP have already surpassed 1 trillion USD. If we can eliminate oil subsidy that burden our budget, we can get more financing for our defense budget. After 2020 I believe we even can get profit from selling oil to our people inshaAllah. Timor Leste oil price for example is higher than us, despite our GDP percapita is much bigger than them. Maintaining low oil price by giving subsidy to car/motorcycle owner are a false policy. This policy have already burdens Indonesia so much that make us cannot develop as much as we should be. Jokowi should stick to its previous promise to have a healthy state budget instead. Jokowi recent oil price policy is a betrayal to his rational 2014 voters. 

OK, lets back to IFX issue. Having a fighter with RAM and internal weapon bay plus the ability of our engineers to access US technology should be a main priority for Indonesian official on the bargaining table. Talking about selling the aircraft, I think the right to sell in South East Asian region is enough.

Another step we should take is to convince USA about the importance to have a strong Indonesia in the future. With China has already had their own 5 generation fighter, we cant afford to have 4,5 generation fighter in the time where US power is declining in the SEA region after 2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*BREAKING: Prosecutors demand death for pro-IS cleric Aman Abdurrahman*

Callistasia Anggun Wijaya
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Fri, May 18, 2018 | 11:47 am



Breaking News (TJP/File)



Prosecutors have demanded that pro-Islamic State (IS) cleric Aman Abdurrahman be sentenced to death for allegedly inspiring a series of terror attacks on Indonesian soil.

“We demand that the panel of judges […] find Oman Rochman, alias Aman Abdurrahman, alias Abu Sulaiman, guilty of committing an act of terrorism […] and sentence him to death,” said prosecutor Anita Dewayani. 

The prosecution team made the sentence demand at the South Jakarta District Court during Friday's hearing, when they also read out the indictment against Aman.

Aman, widely known as the influential jihadi ideologue among Islamist militants grouped under the local Jamaah Ansharud Daulah (JAD) terror group, has been accused of inspiring at least three major terror attacks in 2016 and 2017.

The attacks include the Jan. 14, 2016 Thamrin bombing and shootout that killed four people, the Nov. 13, 2016 Samarinda church bombing that killed a toddler, and the May 25, 2017 Kampung Melayu twin bombings that killed three policemen.

A JAD member testified in court that Aman had inspired the establishment of the radical group, which is said to be the largest pro-IS group in the country.

The JAD has been blamed for the recent string of terror attacks in the past several days, including the deadly riot at the National Police’s Mobile Brigade headquarters (Mako Brimob) in Depok, West Java, and a series of bombings that killed at least 13 people in Surabaya and Sidoarjo, East Java.

Aman, who was being held in a separate block at the Mako Brimob detention center from the instigators of the riot, reportedly played a role in ending the 36-hour standoff between terror inmates and police. The standoff on May 8-9 ensued after 10 terror inmates linked to JAD killed five members of the police’s Densus 88 elite counterterrorism squad and took one other member hostage following the initial riot, which then escalated.

The hearing was originally scheduled for Friday a week ago, but prosecutors were unable to gain access to the detention center to transport Aman to the courthouse, as the police had locked down the facility in the aftermath of the incident. (ahw)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...osecutors-demand-death-for-pro-is-cleric.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TowerMan

late post form Multilateral Naval Exercise Komodo (MNEK) 2018

































at Lombok, West Nusa Tenggara
all foto is taken by me

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Zarvan

madokafc said:


> *Jokowi agrees to revive Koopsusgab special forces*
> 
> Marguerite Afra Sapiie
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta | Fri, May 18, 2018 | 07:57 pm
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia's elite military unit Kopassus parade in formation during an exercise at a naval base in Cilegon, West Java, on Oct. 3, 2015 in preparation for the 70th anniversary celebration of the Indonesian Armed Forces on Oct. 5 to be led by Indonesian President Joko Widodo. (AFP/Romeo Gacad)
> 
> 
> 
> President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo has agreed to reinstate the suspended military’s Joint Special Operations Command (Koopsusgab) to assist the National Police in antiterrorism operations under certain conditions.
> 
> The joint force comprises of special forces of the Indonesian Military's (TNI) three armed forces, namely the Army's Special Forces (Kopassus), the Navy's Denjaka specialized squad and the Air Force's Bravo 90 unit.
> 
> "The government is in the process of establishing a joint special operations command [...] in order to create a safe and secure environment for the public," Jokowi said in Jakarta on Friday.
> 
> The announcement was made in the wake of a string of terrorist attacks on Indonesian soil, which has thrown the nation into a state of paranoia.
> 
> Jokowi emphasized that the special force would be deployed only when the National Police's capacity was deemed inadequate to respond to an emergency.
> 
> "That means preventive measures are much more important than repressive measures," he added.
> 
> Jokowi's statement came days after Presidential Chief of Staff Moeldoko said that the President had expressed his agreement to a proposal to revive the special force, which was first established when Moeldoko was the TNI commander in 2015.
> 
> The special command's operation was later suspended under the leadership of Moeldoko's successor Gatot Nurmantyo. (swd)
> 
> http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2018/05/18/jokowi-agrees-to-revive-koopsusgab-special-forces.html



Sorry but it's not old Special Forces which are being revived but joint command of all special forces is being revived. So why the title suggests that sold old special force is being revived


----------



## Nike

Paskhas to acquire Turangga APC, first batch is 13 examples





INDONESIA
*TNI AU AKAN MENGAKUSISI APC TURANGGA*
19 MEI 2018 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Akhir-akhir ini, muncul photo dan video APC Turangga sedang menjalani uji coba di wilayah Gunung Bromo oleh Korps Paskhas. Korps ini merupakan salah satu kesatuan dibawah naungan TNI AU.

Sumber _Lancer Defense_ mengatakan bahwa Korp Paskhas akan mengakusisi enam unit APC Turangga, namun demikian pihak TNI AU belum memberikan keterangan resmi perihal akusisi ini.






Pada gelaran Indo Defence 2016 lalu, PT Tugas Anda meluncurkan _armoured personnel carrier (APC) _Turangga.






Kendaraan lapis baja baru ini didasarkan pada chassis Ford 550 dan dikembangkan untuk melakukan berbagai misi, operasi perdamaian dan konvoi pengawalan.






Kendaraan ini menawarkan tingkat perlindungan unggul hingga tingkat B6 dan dapat dikonfigurasi dengan berbagai pilihan platform senjata.






Kendaraan personel lapis baja Turangga akan mampu membawa 10 personel dan dua awak.






APC Turangga memiliki berat 8-9 ton, menggunakan mesin Ford V8-6.7L dan mampu mencapai kecepatan hingga 110 km/ jam di jalan beraspal serta rentang operasi hingga 800 km.

_All Photos: Uji coba APC Turangga di wilayah Gunung Bromo oleh TNI AU pada bulan ini. (IMF/ Istimewa)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

Zarvan said:


> Sorry but it's not old Special Forces which are being revived but joint command of all special forces is being revived. So why the title suggests that sold old special force is being revived


Koopsusgab had been established before, then somehow it got disbanded


----------



## katarabhumi

Indos said:


> There is another article saying that Indonesia IFX will not use radar absorbing material and internal weapon bay. In short, we will be given KFX block 1 while Korea get block 2. RAM is the equipment that I think is the one that is not allowed to be given to us. Indonesia also wants to have the right to sell the aircraft though, according to local media. Other issues cited by Korean writer is the fact that our engineers are not given access to research US technology. It means the problem are more than one.
> 
> With those problem arise, it is a good idea to get Korea into a negotiation table once more. From my perspective, one step forward to solve the issue is to have Indonesian government adds more IFX and promise to buy at least 120, not just 50 as initial plan. There should not be any problem with this changing plan since it is inline with our current plan to add 7 new fighter jet squadrons. Promising to buy at least 120 fighter will automatically increase our bargaining power despite our stake on the program is only 20 %.
> 
> There should not be any worry either whether we will be able to fulfill the promise inshaAllah. As we know, our GDP have already surpassed 1 trillion USD. If we can eliminate oil subsidy that burden our budget, we can get more financing for our defense budget. After 2020 I believe we even can get profit from selling oil to our people inshaAllah. Timor Leste oil price for example is higher than us, despite our GDP percapita is much bigger than them. Maintaining low oil price by giving subsidy to car/motorcycle owner are a false policy. This policy have already burdens Indonesia so much that make us cannot develop as much as we should be. Jokowi should stick to its previous promise to have a healthy state budget instead. Jokowi recent oil price policy is a betrayal to his rational 2014 voters.
> 
> OK, lets back to IFX issue. Having a fighter with RAM and internal weapon bay plus the ability of our engineers to access US technology should be a main priority for Indonesian official on the bargaining table. Talking about selling the aircraft, I think the right to sell in South East Asian region is enough.
> 
> Another step we should take is to convince USA about the importance to have a strong Indonesia in the future. With China has already had their own 5 generation fighter, we cant afford to have 4,5 generation fighter in the time where US power is declining in the SEA region after 2025.



Oh, look who's back .. Nice to see you again. Welcome back, bang. 

I read sometime ago - if I remember right - our scientist were developing RAM from "Cangkang Kepiting" and had made a considerable progress .. Don't know how it goes now though.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> Oh, look who's back .. Nice to see you again. Welcome back, bang.
> 
> I read sometime ago - if I remember right - our scientist were developing RAM from "xxxxxxxxx" and had made a considerable progress .. Don't know how it goes now though.
> 
> .



Thanks, nice to see you too bro 

you need to edit those statement if it is true due to secrecy  

As far as I know air frame material for STEALTH fighter is not waterproof so there will be oil leak, it makes US create a new type of oil that is not easily burned. As we know our KRI Klewang was also destroyed due to fire. They are now trying to create composite material that will not get burned easily but so far hasnt been able to made one. Government needs to research on this thing as well. And I read somewhere that F 35 doesnt have too much RAM either. So there is a speculation that KFX will be more stealthy than F 35, maybe comparable with F 22. The bad thing about F 22 is that it needs more maintenance than conventional plane. 

Talking about how research is conducted in this nation, Previous KFX late payment is a hint though, I am afraid current government is not quite serious on funding our research project. If KFX project can be treated like that, how can we assure that another research will get enough funding from the government. As I mentioned in previous post, government is more concern on how to maintain its power than seriously developing the nation. Low oil price policy is an example of that. During SBY there is 300 trillion on oil subsidy alone a year. If that fund were allocated on productive program, we will have already more developed than Today. Jokowi should not make the same mistake. He also needs to spend on research, not only infrastructure that become his main priority.


----------



## Satria Manggala

* Multilateral Naval Exercise Komodo 2018*

*



*


----------



## Nike

HALO exercise, paskhas TNIAU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Bugs

Indos said:


> Thanks, nice to see you too bro
> 
> you need to edit those statement if it is true due to secrecy
> 
> As far as I know air frame material for STEALTH fighter is not waterproof so there will be oil leak, it makes US create a new type of oil that is not easily burned. As we know our KRI Klewang was also destroyed due to fire. They are now trying to create composite material that will not get burned easily but so far hasnt been able to made one. Government needs to research on this thing as well. And I read somewhere that F 35 doesnt have too much RAM either. So there is a speculation that KFX will be more stealthy than F 35, maybe comparable with F 22. The bad thing about F 22 is that it needs more maintenance than conventional plane.
> 
> Talking about how research is conducted in this nation, Previous KFX late payment is a hint though, I am afraid current government is not quite serious on funding our research project. If KFX project can be treated like that, how can we assure that another research will get enough funding from the government. As I mentioned in previous post, government is more concern on how to maintain its power than seriously developing the nation. Low oil price policy is an example of that. During SBY there is 300 trillion on oil subsidy alone a year. If that fund were allocated on productive program, we will have already more developed than Today. Jokowi should not make the same mistake. He also needs to spend on research, not only infrastructure that become his main priority.



_"government is more concern on how to maintain its power..." _Let's face it. Which government in this world don't do that? Which political figures in our country, when they become president, won't be concerned with clinging to power? Name your hero for 2019.

_"If that fund were allocated on productive program...." _Such as?

_"He also needs to spend on research, not only infrastructure that become his main priority."
_
He *is* spending on research. What research do you want him to spend more? And how much more money?


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Star Bugs said:


> _"government is more concern on how to maintain its power..." _Let's face it. Which government in this world don't do that? Which political figures in our country, when they become president, won't be concerned with clinging to power? Name your hero for 2019.
> 
> _"If that fund were allocated on productive program...." _Such as?
> 
> _"He also needs to spend on research, not only infrastructure that become his main priority."
> _
> He *is* spending on research. What research do you want him to spend more? And how much more money?



According to Nota Keuangan beserta APBN 2018 released by Financial Ministry : Our research budget is IDR 41,28 Trillion or almost USD 3 billion.


----------



## Indos

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> According to Nota Keuangan beserta APBN 2018 released by Financial Ministry : Our research budget is IDR 41,28 Trillion or almost USD 3 billion.



Indonesia research funding is small:

"Menteri Riset Teknologi dan Pendidikan Tinggi Muhamamd Nasir mengatakan tahun ini pihaknya menggelontorkan dana untuk penelitian sebesar Rp 1,395 triliun. Selain itu ada penambahan alokasi untuk Perguruan Tinggi Negeri Badan Hukum sebesar Rp 380,4 miliar. Sementara untuk dana pengabdian kepada masyarakat juga dikucurkan senilai Rp 150 miliar."

https://nasional.tempo.co/read/833275/dana-riset-2017-pemerintah-gelontorkan-hampir-rp-14-t


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> According to Nota Keuangan beserta APBN 2018 released by Financial Ministry : Our research budget is IDR 41,28 Trillion or almost USD 3 billion.





Indos said:


> *Indonesia research funding is small*:
> "Menteri Riset Teknologi dan Pendidikan Tinggi Muhamamd Nasir mengatakan tahun ini pihaknya menggelontorkan dana untuk penelitian sebesar Rp 1,395 triliun. "



3 billion is quite an okay number, while some may argue that we still need a whole lot more..
We certainly can't equate Indonesia' R&D budget with only high education ministry' budget for R&D, that's just a tiny bit of the whole funding..

So we need to straighten up the fact..


----------



## Indos

Star Bugs said:


> _"government is more concern on how to maintain its power..." _Let's face it. Which government in this world don't do that? Which political figures in our country, when they become president, won't be concerned with clinging to power? Name your hero for 2019.
> 
> _"If that fund were allocated on productive program...." _Such as?
> 
> _"He also needs to spend on research, not only infrastructure that become his main priority."
> _
> He *is* spending on research. What research do you want him to spend more? And how much more money?



Well what I have said is true. There should be a balance between spending and income in any state budget. If there is a deficit, it must be paid by debt. If the debt is too much and we dont have good foreign exchange reserve it will result in weak Rupiah because the debt is paid under foreign currency like Yen and USD.

If the spending is allocated more on how to win a vote rather than on how to develop a nation it means we are currently under a populist government. As I said in my previous post, SBY oil subsidy is a good example of that. 300 trillion oil subsidy a year is crazy. Jokowi comes to power with a promise not to repeat that mistake again. Thats why financial institution supported him some time ago. And now oil price is not as high as during SBY government but he still cant keep his promise. It means he has come into a point where a power is a lot more important than a country it self for him. I am saying this doesnt mean that I will support Prabowo because I need to see Prabowo policy on this.

Government need to educate people that oil price is not cheap. Oil price in Timor Leste is 14.000 per liter despite Timor Leste is much poorer than us if we compared GDP percapita. 

There are many productive program that can be done if there is no oil subsidy in our budget. I dont need to explain further on this. 

Talking about research fund, we only spend 2 percent of state budget for this. The figure is around Rp 41 trillion and it is a huge increase of several year ago when we only have Rp 8 trillion but still small compared to what Malaysia government do with Rp 150 trillion. You can check on this http://www.pikiran-rakyat.com/pendi...nggaran-riset-indonesia-harus-ditambah-410657

This Late KFX payment is another example even though it might be all false of our ministry of defense. And if KFX project must be stopped due to Jokowi policy not to hike oil price and thus burden our state budget, it can then explain on how power is so important on him.

There is also another example, a research on cruise missile jet engine. The program experiences lack of fund to do a real experiment. I dont know what happen in current situation but he and his team doesnt have enough funding from ministry of defense some time ago. If this crucial technology is not under Jokowi focus so I dont know what kind of strategic technology he is now researching. But I do hope that the project is really getting enough finding now.



pr1v4t33r said:


> 3 billion is quite an okay number, while some may argue that we still need a whole lot more..
> We certainly can't equate Indonesia' R&D budget with only high education ministry' budget for R&D, that's just a tiny bit of the whole funding..
> 
> So we need to straighten up the fact..



Sorry my mistake, but it is still small.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> And if KFX project must be stopped due to Jokowi policy not to hike oil price and thus burden our state budget, it can then explain on how power is so important on him.



That's a big IF right there.. and what's with the jumping conclusion?


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> That's a big IF right there.. and what's with the jumping conclusion?



First of all, I am a voter for Jokowi 2014 by buying his all promises, including his promise to be a rational President with his realistic oil policy. It is then can be interpreted as he has promised not to use oil as a tool to preserve power anymore, just like it did happening in previous administrations. Keeping oil price low is already known as a policy that will harm any nation to grow further in future but it is a popular policy that could keep current leader in power.

Jokowi popularity is also related with his oil price policy according to some survey. When he raise oil price, his popularity decreases. He then buy that survey and broke his promise in order to stay in power. I dont say that he will collapse if he is committed with his previous promise, but keeping low oil price is the easy way to get support, sadly in expend of country future development.

It is a disease in Indonesia politics that will hinder us from advancing base on our true potential. I hope this disease can be cured by him, but current development reveals that he still want to bring the disease into election. I dont say that his opponent Prabowo have a different policy. According to what I follow all parties want to have a low oil price, it is normal as parliament members dont want to be seen opposing the populace wants. They dont want to loose their seats in parliament.

I want him to be a great leader and cured this disease instead. He has a chance to prove to many political consultants and parliament members that being rational can also win the election. Actually he has won by bringing this idea in 2014. So why he is so afraid now ? 

I have some assumption that the one wanting to preserve low oil price is PDI-P and not him. If that the case, Jokowi dont have to be afraid, he has been backed by other big parties like Golkar and Nasdem, no need to worry on PDIP too much with his current popularity and political support. Even in the beginning of his power, PDIP make many move that hurts Jokowi administration in the case of Archandra, Rini Soemarno, etc but he still can run the government. 

In short, Oil price subsidy will eat other project funding in state budget. KFX program can be one of projects that can get the effect, despite its strategic important in future Indonesia. And oil price subsidy policy itself is derived from the need to preserve power. That is the conclusion is taken from.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Y'all talkin' 'bout R&D, while I'm right here sitting realistically and would be glad enough if any ToT contracts don't suffer any setbacks.


----------



## Indos

Indonesia is ranked 4 most powerful in Asia Pacific by Australian institute for 2030. Respectively, China, US, India, Indonesia, Russia, Japan.

2018 The Sydney-based Lowy Institute’s interactive Asia Pacific Power Index

https://power.lowyinstitute.org/countries.php?profile=106


----------



## Bungaterakhir

at least 40% budget from defence ministry this year to support our local defense industry. im happy for it..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Police continue terrorism crackdown in Java, Sumatra*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Sun, May 20, 2018 | 05:22 pm




Members of the National Police's Densus 88 counterterrorism squad raid the house where a family suspected of taking part in the recent suicide bombings resided in Surabaya on May 15. Indonesia's elite counterterrorism force Densus 88 conducted raids nationwide on May 15 in the wake of a deadly wave of suicide bombings as calls grow to pass a stalled security law. (AFP/Juni Kriswanto)



The National Police's counterterrorism squad Densus 88 has made a string of arrests and raided several places in Sumatra and Java on Friday, the police announced over the weekend. 

News agency Antara reported three people had been arrested in three separate locations in Sumatra on Friday. One, YR, was arrested in Ogan Komering Hulu in South Sumatra; another, HS, in Pekanbaru, Riau; and the third, Sup, in Pesawaran in Lampung.

All three were accused of being linked to the attack on the Riau Police headquarters in Pekanbaru on Thursday, the day before the arrests.

The suspects were members of Jamaah Anshar Daulah (JAD), a local terror group affiliated with the Islamic State (IS), said South Sumatra Police chief Insp. Gen Zulkarnain Adinegara.

Earlier, the police had arrested eight others in connection with the Riau Police headquarters attack in several places in Dumai, Riau. The eight were identified as HAR, NI, AS, SW, HD, YEP, DS and SY.

Also on Friday, the police raided four houses in one kampung in Mangun Jaya, South Tambun. Four suspects were thought to reside in the houses, but no tenants were found at the time of the raid.

The four tenants were identified as AG, IL, YH and IN, and they lived close to each other, Tambun Police chief Comr. Rahmat Sudjatmiko said as quoted by Warta Kota.

From the raid, the police confiscated several items such as books, a computer, CDs on religious teachings, a cell phone and a bag of nails.

“We are still investigating the suspects’ involvement in terrorist networks,” Rahmat said.

The landlord of the four houses, Abu Sofyan, said AH, YH and IN had been renting the houses for more than eight months, while IL had been there for only two months. “All four individuals whose houses were raided have families,” Abu Sofyan said.

He said the four tenants rarely interacted with other residents in the neighborhood. “None of them mingled with the residents; they were all introverted,” he said. (roi/ami/evi)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...inue-terrorism-crackdown-in-java-sumatra.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

https://m.facebook.com/lembagakeris/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## El Sidd

Hellooo indoneisianss 

How you doing over there.

El Sidd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

mandala said:


> View attachment 475619
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/lembagakeris/


3 set launcher Sylver A35 berarti 3 modul/12 sel untuk satu kapal ajah.

Lumayan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

anas_nurhafidz said:


> 3 set launcher Sylver A35 berarti 3 modul/12 sel untuk satu kapal ajah.
> 
> Lumayan



Can it target supersonic anti ship missile ?

I think we should chose Aster instead.


----------



## striver44

Indos said:


> Can it target supersonic anti ship missile ?
> 
> I think we should chose Aster instead.


Thr money??


----------



## Indos

striver44 said:


> Thr money??



Ya I know it is expensive but I think it is a must since we are anticipating modern naval war. It will be more expensive if we lost ship or even entire fleet due to lack of anti missile system. Actually we have CIWS but at certain angle and at double missile strike it will lose its effectiveness. There is also countermeasure system but I believe it is still not enough.

I would rather waiting for the money to buy sophisticated weapon instead of installing what ever weapon we currently can afford, since possibility to have real war in this region is still low, at least for the next 5 - 7 years. After 2025, balance of power in the region will be shifted into China favor due to US decline. That is the time where we have to be ready.

I hope for next frigate project we choose Aster or any Aster comparable. If we dont have the money yet, better build the platform (vessel) first and wait until the money arrive for the weapon.

Nevertheless, it is the first medium SAM system installed at our frigate. I am still happy for it.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Indos said:


> Indonesia research funding is small:
> 
> "Menteri Riset Teknologi dan Pendidikan Tinggi Muhamamd Nasir mengatakan tahun ini pihaknya menggelontorkan dana untuk penelitian sebesar Rp 1,395 triliun. Selain itu ada penambahan alokasi untuk Perguruan Tinggi Negeri Badan Hukum sebesar Rp 380,4 miliar. Sementara untuk dana pengabdian kepada masyarakat juga dikucurkan senilai Rp 150 miliar."
> 
> https://nasional.tempo.co/read/833275/dana-riset-2017-pemerintah-gelontorkan-hampir-rp-14-t



Take a look at what year of the news was (2017) and compare with what I've mentioned for year 2018 budget.

Rather than duplicating the turtle building arrogancy only criticized on our govt efforts including on research budget, you should realize that this budget effort increased very significantly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Take a look at what year of the news was (2017) and compare with what I've mentioned for year 2018 budget.
> 
> Rather than duplicating the turtle building arrogancy only criticized on our govt efforts including on research budget, you should realize that this budget effort increased very significantly.



I do mentioned 2018 total research funding which is Rp 41 trillion in my following post, and it has indeed increase from around 8 trillion several years ago. And I also said that Malaysia spend Rp 150 trillion. We are still much smaller but I do appreciate the increase.

My critics focuses on oil subsidy, if there is no oil subsidy more program will have more funding. It is the point.


----------



## Var Dracon

Turangga APC

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

May 14, 2018 / By fp5et1 

*FPS Indonesia Handles Indonesian Military Supply Shipment*

PT. FPS Indonesia successfully handled a project shipment of ammunition to include: 3 VL MICA, 1 Exocet Missile, and weapon spare parts from Chateauroux France to Surabaya, Indonesia for the Indonesian Navy.

To facilitate the shipment FPS Indonesia arranged for a Boeing 747 through airline operator ACG for transport.

FPS Indonesia is experienced in transporting military shipments and has carried out many shipments for the Indonesian military. With the most recent shipment FPS Indonesia has handled:


MICA and Exocet missiles from France
90mm ammunition and Tarantula vehicle from Belgium
Oerlikon 30mm ammunition from South Korea
C-212 & C-235 engines from Spain
F-16 spare parts from USA
*Torpedoes from Italy*
*Trimaran missiles from China*
Radar systems from Canada
Military Land Rover and spare parts from the UK











PT FPS Indonesia does more than military shipments and has also worked with the Indonesian government to support the Indonesian Railway by handling the carriage of train cars from factory to arrangement sites.

http://www.fps-group.net/uncategorized/fps-indonesia-handles-indonesian-military-supply-shipment/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## V3NOM12

1 exocet missile? Damn we are so poor, but lets hope this is only first batch of them, amiin


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

V3NOM12 said:


> 1 exocet missile? Damn we are so poor, but lets hope this is only first batch of them, amiin


Deliver per batch alias ngirimnya dicicil dulu.

1 exocet missile is not exactly have meaning 1 unit only, it also means 1 set or 1 pack of exocet missiles.

T


mandala said:


> May 14, 2018 / By fp5et1
> 
> *FPS Indonesia Handles Indonesian Military Supply Shipment*
> 
> PT. FPS Indonesia successfully handled a project shipment of ammunition to include: 3 VL MICA, 1 Exocet Missile, and weapon spare parts from Chateauroux France to Surabaya, Indonesia for the Indonesian Navy.
> 
> To facilitate the shipment FPS Indonesia arranged for a Boeing 747 through airline operator ACG for transport.
> 
> FPS Indonesia is experienced in transporting military shipments and has carried out many shipments for the Indonesian military. With the most recent shipment FPS Indonesia has handled:
> 
> 
> MICA and Exocet missiles from France
> 90mm ammunition and Tarantula vehicle from Belgium
> Oerlikon 30mm ammunition from South Korea
> C-212 & C-235 engines from Spain
> F-16 spare parts from USA
> *Torpedoes from Italy*
> *Trimaran missiles from China*
> Radar systems from Canada
> Military Land Rover and spare parts from the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT FPS Indonesia does more than military shipments and has also worked with the Indonesian government to support the Indonesian Railway by handling the carriage of train cars from factory to arrangement sites.
> 
> http://www.fps-group.net/uncategorized/fps-indonesia-handles-indonesian-military-supply-shipment/




Tarantula from Belgium ?

Oerlikon ammunition from South Korea ?

This freight forwarder may have drunk too much Martini.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Deliver per batch alias ngirimnya dicicil dulu.
> 
> 1 exocet missile is not exactly have meaning 1 unit only, it also means 1 set or 1 pack of exocet missiles.
> 
> T
> 
> 
> 
> Tarantula from Belgium ?
> 
> Oerlikon ammunition from South Korea ?
> 
> This freight forwarder may have drunk too much Martini.


wrong luggage manivest LOL, can't believe if they wrong shipping nanas grenade with real pineaple

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

maybe "90mm ammunition for Tarantula vehicle, from Belgium"
"90mm from belgium" is enough, it will be used for tarantula and badak (Cockerill® CSE 90LP)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

V3NOM12 said:


> 1 exocet missile? Damn we are so poor, but lets hope this is only first batch of them, amiin


Well maybe this isn't the first batch as there was a pic posted in Kaskus on May 17th of KRI REM being fitted with Exocet Missiles. I'm guessing that the pic was taken from a magazine as there is a page number.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

*Askrindo Beri Penjaminan Proyek Alutsista*
by Vicky Rachman - May 4, 2018




Askrindo beri penjaminan proyek alutsista. (Foto : Askrindo)

Dukung perkembangan industri pertahanan dalam negeri, PT Askrindo (Persero) menjalin kerja sama dengan Perkumpulan Industri Pertahanan Swasta Nasional (Pinhantanas).

Asmawi Syam, Direktur Utama Askrindo, dalam pernyataan tertulisnya menyebutkan, perjanjian a ini tidak hanya melihat potensi bisnis semata, tetapi juga turut membangun kemandirian industri pertahanan dalam negeri khususnya swasta agar dapat membangun kekuatan pertahanan dan keamanan nasional yang tangguh.

Perhatian pemerintah yang begitu besar terhadap bidang Pertahanan dan Keamanan dapat dilihat dari besarnya alokasi dana APBN yang dianggarkan untuk keperluan perawatan, pengadaan dan pembangunan alutsista, yakni Rp 105 triliun atau 12,47% dari APBN tahun 2018. Tentunya hal ini perlu didukung oleh semua pihak, yang terkait oleh pengadaan, pembangunan, dan perawatan alutsista, serta _stakeholders _lainnya. “Proses perawatan, pengadaan, dan pembangunan alutsista mengandung risiko yang dapat diminimalkan melalui jasa asuransi, sehingga tugas yang digariskan oleh Pemerintah dapat terselesaikan dengan tepat waktu, tepat guna, dan tepat sasaran,” ujar Asmawi.

Selama ini, Askrindo telah memiliki pengalaman dalam menjamin proyek-proyek Alutsista, baik yang dikerjakan oleh perusahaan BUMN, seperti PT PAL, PT Pindad, dan PT Dirgantara Indonesia, maupun Perusahaan Swasta Nasional, seperti anggota Pinhantanas.

Dalam kerjasama tersebut, Askrindo akan menjamin Asuransi Kredit, Asuransi Kerugian, Suretybond (Jaminan Penawaran, Jaminan Pelaksanaan, Jaminan Uang Muka, Jaminan Pemeliharaan), Kontra Bank Garansi (Jaminan Penawaran, Jaminan Pelaksanaan, Jaminan Uang Muka, Jaminan Pemeliharaan), Custom Bonds, Kontrak L/C, dan SKBDN. “Potensi bisnis dengan Pinhantanas relatif besar dan kami optimistis bisa berperan dalam proyek-proyek Pinhantanas yang pada tahun 2018 berjumlah sebesar Rp 25 triliun," tambah Asmawi.

Dari kerja sama ini, Asmawi berharap Askrindo ke depannya akan semakin berkembang dan dapat mendukung program pemerintah tidak hanya dibidang perekonomian, tetapi di bidang lainnya seperti pertahanan. “Ke depan, kami ingin membuktikan bahwa Askrindo merupakan perusahaan asuransi yang tangguh dan tidak hanya mendukung program pemerintah di bidang perekonomian, tetapi juga dibilang lainnya seperti yang kita lakukan sekarang ini,” jelasnya.

https://swa.co.id/swa/trends/askrindo-beri-penjaminan-proyek-alutsista

State owned insurance company give custom bond to local defense manufacture industry.

Defense and security tools project for maintenance and building and purchasing budget in 2018 IDR 105 trillion (USD 7.5 billions) and private local defense manufacture industry company project in 2018 reaches value IDR 25 trillion (USD 1.785 billion).

This projects may be for all defense and security agency including coast guard, custom, police, navy, army, air force, fish ministry, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Netherlands strengthen cooperation in counter terrorism efforts*
Selasa, 22 Mei 2018 07:06 WIB - 2 Views

Reporter: antara





Logo LKBN ANTARA

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi has met with Dutch Foreign Minister Stef Blok and discussed efforts to strengthen bilateral cooperation, particularly in education and counter terrorism efforts as stated in a press release from the Indonesian Foreign Ministry received by ANTARA here on Monday.

The bilateral meeting was held before Foreign Minister Marsudi attended a working dinner of G20 Foreign Ministers which started the series of G20 Ministerial Meeting in Buenos Aires, Argentina on Sunday (May 20, local time).

Related to education cooperation, the Indonesian government expects the Dutch government`s plan to conduct a review of international scholarship will not affect the cooperation with Indonesia.

Furthermore, the two Foreign Ministers also exchanged views regarding developments in the region, including the situation of refugees from Rakhine State in Cox`s Bazaar, Bangladesh.

Related to the eradication of terrorism, the Indonesian government invites the G20 member countries to contribute concretely in the fight against terrorism.

Foreign Minister Marsudi confirmed that the threat of terrorism is still high and very real. It can be seen from several events in Indonesia last week.

She explained that the Indonesian police and security authorities are moving quickly to identify and capture terrorist networks.

"Indonesians are not afraid. We should not be afraid of terrorism and should not give space for terrorism to move," Marsudi said.

(KR-LWA/H-YH)
(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/B/H-YH)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> *Indonesia, Netherlands strengthen cooperation in counter terrorism efforts*
> Selasa, 22 Mei 2018 07:06 WIB - 2 Views
> 
> Reporter: antara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logo LKBN ANTARA
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi has met with Dutch Foreign Minister Stef Blok and discussed efforts to strengthen bilateral cooperation, particularly in education and counter terrorism efforts as stated in a press release from the Indonesian Foreign Ministry received by ANTARA here on Monday.
> 
> The bilateral meeting was held before Foreign Minister Marsudi attended a working dinner of G20 Foreign Ministers which started the series of G20 Ministerial Meeting in Buenos Aires, Argentina on Sunday (May 20, local time).
> 
> Related to education cooperation, the Indonesian government expects the Dutch government`s plan to conduct a review of international scholarship will not affect the cooperation with Indonesia.
> 
> Furthermore, the two Foreign Ministers also exchanged views regarding developments in the region, including the situation of refugees from Rakhine State in Cox`s Bazaar, Bangladesh.
> 
> Related to the eradication of terrorism, the Indonesian government invites the G20 member countries to contribute concretely in the fight against terrorism.
> 
> Foreign Minister Marsudi confirmed that the threat of terrorism is still high and very real. It can be seen from several events in Indonesia last week.
> 
> She explained that the Indonesian police and security authorities are moving quickly to identify and capture terrorist networks.
> 
> "Indonesians are not afraid. We should not be afraid of terrorism and should not give space for terrorism to move," Marsudi said.
> 
> (KR-LWA/H-YH)
> (T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/B/H-YH)
> Editor: Heru Purwanto
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


First they should stop endorsing the Pro OPM NGO's and eleminiates their lobby from Dutch Parliament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

USNS RAPPAHANNOCK, At Sea—Indonesian Navy frigate KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata (FFG-331) receives fuel from Military Sealift Command’s fleet replenishment oiler USNS Rappahannock (T-AO-204) during an underway replenishment in Indonesian territorial waters in the South China Sea, May 20. (Courtesy photo/Released)

















https://www.dvidshub.net/image/4409...el-indonesian-frigate-helps-increase-capacity

^^ The Exocet Missiles can be seen already fitted on the KRI REM-331.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Japan discuss counter-terrorism cooperation during G20 ministerial meeting*
Selasa, 22 Mei 2018 17:20 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Azizah Fitriyanti





Indonesian anti terror squad. (ANTARA FOTO/Idhad Zakaria)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian and Japanese foreign affairs ministers have discussed counter-terrorism cooperation on the sidelines of G20 Ministerial Meeting in Buenos Aires, Argentina, on Monday.

In a brief meeting with Indonesia`s Foreign Affairs Minister Retno Marsudi, Japan`s Foreign Affairs Minister Taro Kono conveyed his condolences to the family of the victims of a series of bomb attacks in Surabaya, East Java, last week, according to a statement by the Japanese Embassy in Indonesia received here on Tuesday.

Kono emphasized that such inhumane actions were unforgivable. His Indonesian counterpart responded, saying that terrorism was a real threat and she was keen to work with Japan in eradicating radicalism and terrorism.

Besides terrorism issue, Kono and his Indonesian counterpart agreed to take the 60th anniversary of Japan-Indonesia Diplomatic Relations as an impetus to enhance bilateral partnership in various fields.

The two ministers also discussed some regional and global issues, including North Korea, South China Sea, and escalating tensions in the Middle East.

In particular, Kono had asked Marsudi to assist Japan in resolving the abduction case with North Korea.

Earlier on Sunday, Indonesia had called on G20 member states to strengthen cooperation in countering terrorism, according +to a statement from Indonesia`s Foreign Affairs Ministry.

"G20 must demonstrate leadership and contribute concretely to fighting terrorism to maintain global security and peace," Marsudi noted.

On Sunday, Marsudi also had bilateral meeting with the Netherlands` Finance Minister, Stef Blok, and Deputy Secretary of the United States, John J. Sullivan.

During the meeting with Deputy Secretary Sullivan, Marsudi conveyed Indonesia`s concern on Prime Minister Netanyahu`s statement concerning the status of Jerusalem that threatens the peace process and peace itself.

The G20 Ministerial Meeting on Monday will focus on multilateralism and global governance as a response to new cross-border challenges, ranging from cybersecurity to the use of information and communication technologies to the changing paradigms in trade and migration.
Editor: Ade P Marboen

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nike

*Marinir Gelar Pelatihan dan Uji Fungsi Alkom Radio THALES*

23 Mei 2018





Alkom Thales Korps Marinir TNI AL (photo : Thales)

Dispen Kormar (Jakarta), Kepala Dinas Komunikasi dan Elektronika Korps Marinir Letkol Mar Hadi Santoso S.E., menggelar Pelatihan dan Uji Fungsi alat komunikasi (Alkom) Radio THALES (HF Manpack dan Multiband Handheld), yang dilaksanakan di Markas Komando Korps Marinir (Mako Kormar) Gedung Agus Subekti Lt - 3, Jalan Prajurit KKO Usman dan Harun No. 40 Kwitang Jakarta Pusat , Selasa (22/05/18).

Pada pelatihan ini, para peserta menerima Materi Pelatihan yaitu Radio Thales jenis Hand held Transceiver TRC 9110, dan HF Transceiver TRC 3700, yang disampaikan langsung oleh instruktur dari PT. Multi Wira Mandiri yang dipimpin oleh Mr Alain dari Prancis, selama 5 hari kedepan dari tanggal 21/25 Mei 2018.

Pasalnya Alkom jenis TRC 9110 mempunyai Spesifikasi Teknis rentang Frekuensi 30 hingga 87,975 mhz, Generasi Frekuensi oleh Synthe Sizer dalam langkah 25 kHz, jumlah Frekuensi 2320, jumlah Chanel Preset yang dapat dipilih 7, serta Stabilitas Frekuensi 2 ppm.

Adapun karakteristik utama dari TRC 3700, rentang Frekuensi 1,5 hingga 30 mhz, Mudolations USB - LSB- AM, HF Qutput daya 1w-5w-20w, Tegangan Listrik 13 hingga 17 V, Dimensi 84 × 260 × 204mm, Berat 4 kg, Rentang Suhu Operasi -40c hingga +70 c, Kekeruhan 1m air, Konektor A Kontrol Remot Audio- Filgun - Modem Eksternal. konektor B audio - gps Eksternal - Relay - Copy - Dtasiun. Konektor C Audio - Terminal Data.

Kegiatan ini diikuti oleh 11 personel yang melibatkan 4 personel dari Diskomlek Kormar, 3 personel Yon Komlek Pasmar - 1, dan 3 personel Yon Komlek dari Pasmar - 2, yang diketuai oleh Mayor Mar Seger Birama sebagai ketua Tim Pawas Uji Fungsi.

(Marinir)

New Alcomm sets for Marine corps, thales products


----------



## Nike

*Police supports government`s plan to form TNI antiterror unit*
Rabu, 23 Mei 2018 07:13 WIB - 4 Views

Reporter: antara





National Police Chief General Tito Karnavian. (ANTARA/Wahyu Putro A)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - National Police Chief General Tito Karnavian supports government`s plan to set up the Indonesian Military`s Joint Special Operations Command (Koopssusgab) to help combat terrorists.

"I have agreed with TNI Commander Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto to involve TNI in the operations," Karnavian said after attending a meeting on counterterrorism led by President Joko Widodo at the Presidential Palace on Tuesday.

According to him, counterterrorism operation in Indonesia includes 75 percent intelligence operation, 5 percent striking and another 20 percent of filing for the judicial process.

Koopssusgab is a joint antiterror team consisted of three TNI branches: the Army`s Special Forces (Kopassus) 81 unit, the Navy`s Jalamangkara Detachment and the Air Force`s Bravo 90 unit.

The team was first initiated by current Presidential Chief of Staff General (retired) Moeldoko when he was TNI commander in 2015.

The unit was successful to conduct Tinombala Operation in Poso, Central Sulawesi, to capture the Mujahidin Indonesia Timur (MIT) terrorist group led by Santoso.

Later, the unit was suspended by former TNI commander General (retired) Gatot Nurmantyo.

The government`s plan to re-establish Koopssusgab after several terrorist attacks at the Mobile Brigade headquarters (Mako Brimob) area in Depok, West Java as well as in three churches in Surabaya and in flats in Sidoarjo East Java, receives criticism from several parties, including the National Commission on Human Rights (Komnas HAM).

Involving the military in counterterrorism operations has raised concerns among human right activists, particularly regarding the possibility of human rights abuses committed in counterterrorism measures.

Moeldoko, on the other hand, argued that Koopssusgab personnel were taught to always respect and uphold human rights so they could work optimally in the field.

The unit was also the government`s response to terrorism issues that were becoming more complex.

President Joko Widodo has agreed to reinstate the Koopsusgab to assist the National Police in antiterrorism operations under certain conditions.

According to Karnavian, joint forces mechanism between police and TNI as well as public support are important in counterterrorism efforts.

"The principle of the handling of terrorists is to win public support. If the public supports the government`s measures to handle this problem, terrorism will not be able to grow," he asserted.

Reported by Desca Lidya Natali
(T.Y013/A/KR-BSR/A014)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

New camo of Navy Divers (Dislambair)

Australian & Indonesian Navy clearance divers take part in live demolition preparations at the Beecroft Weapons Range near HMAS Creswell. The exercise is part of the Western Pacific Naval Symposium Mine Countermeasures and Diving Exercise (MCM DIVEX), involving 18 nations, and running from 7-18 May

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

mandala said:


> USNS RAPPAHANNOCK, At Sea—Indonesian Navy frigate KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata (FFG-331) receives fuel from Military Sealift Command’s fleet replenishment oiler USNS Rappahannock (T-AO-204) during an underway replenishment in Indonesian territorial waters in the South China Sea, May 20. (Courtesy photo/Released)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dvidshub.net/image/4409...el-indonesian-frigate-helps-increase-capacity
> 
> ^^ The Exocet Missiles can be seen already fitted on the KRI REM-331.


Slick chick bro...


----------



## NEKONEKO

*USNS Millinocket Marks First Navy Visit to Makassar, Indonesia*
*



*

MAKASSAR, Indonesia --The expeditionary fast transport ship USNS Millinocket departed here today, marking the Navy’s first visit to the port.

The Makassar visit served to strengthen the U.S.-Indonesia partnership, while reinforcing mutual commitment to bilateral and multilateral exercises and future port visits in Indonesia.

"The U.S. Navy's first-ever visit to Makassar is a result of the strong relationship we have with the nation and people of Indonesia," said Navy Capt. Lex Walker, commodore of Destroyer Squadron 7. "Our continued visits to Makassar will enhance the U.S. Navy's operational flexibility to remain forward-deployed while providing naval presence in cooperation with our regional partners."

*U.S., Indonesia Security Cooperation*

The Navy continues to work closely with the Indonesian navy through annual bilateral and multilateral exercises including the Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training exercise series conducted since 1995, Southeast Asia Cooperation and Training, Pacific Partnership, and the Multinational Naval Exercise Komodo.

Millinocket's visit provided the ship and crew with an opportunity to experience Indonesian culture and conduct cooperative engagements with leaders from the nearby Indonesian naval base.

"As a vital port in the eastern Java Sea, we look forward to visiting Makassar again," Walker said. "The U.S. Navy values the close partnership with the Indonesian navy, and we look forward to even more frequent port visits throughout Indonesia in the near future."

Millinocket is one of three expeditionary fast transport ships in the U.S. 7th Fleetarea of responsibility, and will continue its mission of providing rapid intra-theater transport while providing a platform for theater security cooperation exercises and engagements.

source

*USNS Mercy, Pacific Partnership Mission Arrive in Bengkulu*





BENGKULU, Indonesia – U.S. and partner nation service members participating in Pacific Partnership 2018 arrived in Bengkulu, Indonesia aboard the U.S. Navy hospital ship USNS Mercy (T-AH 19) March 29.

The mission in Bengkulu will continue through April 12 and will feature mission personnel working side-by-side with Indonesian medical professionals, participating in civil engineering projects, conducting humanitarian assistance and disaster relief (HA/DR) readiness drills, and partnering in community outreach engagements in the local Bengkulu community.

“We are excited to be working with our friends in Bengkulu,” said Capt. David Bretz, Pacific Partnership mission commander. “This port visit is designed to continue our strong partnership with the military and the people of Indonesia. I look forward to learning from one another and strengthing the bond between our two countries during the different exercises and events scheduled to take place.”

During the opening ceremony of the Pacific Partnership at the Bengkulu Governor’s Office on April 2 Ambassador Donovan said “This exercise is truly a partnership among Pacific nations and during their stop here in Indonesia, more than 800 military and civilian personnel from the United States, Canada, United Kingdom, Australia, France, South Korea, Singapore, and Japan will participate. These men and women will work side-by-side with Indonesian military personnel and members of the local Bengkulu community to improve capacity, enhance regional partnerships, and increase multilateral cooperation for disaster preparedness.”

Pacific Partnership is the largest annual multilateral disaster response preparedness mission conducted in the Indo-Pacific. This year’s mission includes military and civilian personnel from the United States, Canada, United Kingdom, Australia, France, Peru, Sri Lanka and Japan.

Ambassador Donovan stressed that “Most importantly, Pacific Partnership continues to strengthen our regional relationships, which we all know are the key to improving our collective ability to respond to major disasters. We learned in the devastating aftermath of the 2004 tsunami the importance of a unified multilateral civil-military cooperation among Pacific partnering nations and what we can accomplish if we work together. The Indo-Pacific is within what scientists call the “Pacific Ring of Fire” – it is not about if, but when, we will need to work collectively again to combat a major disaster.”

After Indonesia, USNS Mercy will make mission stops in Malaysia, Sri Lanka, Vietnam, and Japan strengthening alliances, partnerships, and multilateral cooperation throughout the Indo-Pacific region.

source

berita lama, kurang keekspos media

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## toke115



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

Jocit, junior officer combat instructor training programme between Indonesian and Australian army, 2018. Source ikahan

















This Jocit I training being held at Cipatat infantry training centre. 









Well one must acknowledge at grass root level there is close and comprehensive cooperation and toe to toe interraction between Indonesia and Australian Army, even there is lot tales about how many young Indonesian and Australian officer knowing each other gesture and intention during Timor conflict in 1999, so they can avoid many misshaps during such dire crisis and prevent them early. Well its all about politics if Indonesia and Australian relationship goes up and down many times. @jhungary

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes

*Terima kasih Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi*

Rabu, 23 Mei 2018 17:56 WIB





Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi. Kepala staf TNI AL periode 31 Desember 2014-23 Mei 2018. (ANTARA FOTO/Wahyu Putro)

... Dalam masa damai seperti sekarang kami tetap terlatih agar selalu siap saat menghadapi perang...
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Hari itu, Jumat 26 Januari 2018, Kepala Staf TNI AL, Laksamana TNI Ade Supandi, menyampaikan kepada pers hasil Rapat Pimpinan TNI AL Tahun 2018 di Markas Besar TNI AL, di Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur. Selain menyampaikan hasil-hasil rapim dan menyebut rapim kali itu merupakan forum terakhir baginya selaku pemegang nakhoda TNI AL, pejabat ke-25 di pimpinan puncak TNI AL itu menghadirkan lima perwira tinggi AL yang disebut sebagai calon penggantinya.

Kelima calon pengantinya itu adalah Wakil KSAL Laksamana Madya TNI Achmad Taufiqoerrochman, Kepala Staf Umum (Kasum) TNI Laksamana Madya TNI Didit Herdiawan Ashaf, Kepala Badan Keamanan Laut (Bakamla) Laksamana Madya TNI Arie Soedewo, Komandan Sekolah Staf dan Komando TNI Letnan Jenderal TNI (Marinir) RM Trusono, dan Komandan Jenderal Akademi TNI Laksamana Madya TNI Siwi Sukma Adji.

Ini merupakan hal yang baru tatkala seorang petinggi militer yang akan berakhir masa jabatannya, memperkenalkan sejumlah calon penggantinya. "Calon pengganti saya ada di belakang saya, bintang tiga," kata Supandi, yang dikenal memang suka bercanda walau juga sanggup menjadi sangat serius itu. Kelima perwira tinggi di belakang dia --saat itu-- diam-diam saja, tidak menunjukkan ekspresi yang cukup berbeda ketimbang sebelum kalimat itu dia ucapkan.

Sebelumnya, hal yang baru juga terjadi pada Rabu, 6 Desember 2017. Bertempat di Gedung Parlemen, Jakarta, Panglima TNI kala itu, Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo bersama KSAL Ade Supandi, KSAD Jenderal Mulyono, beserta sejumlah pimpinan TNI lainnya, beberapa saat mengantarkan KSAU Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto sebelum KSAU menjalani uji kelayakan dan kepatutan sebagai calon tunggal panglima TNI di depan Komisi I DPR.

Sejak dilantik oleh Presiden Joko Widodo pada 31 Desember 2014, atau sekitar dua bulan sejak pemerintahan Jokowi dan Jusuf Kalla resmi memimpin Indonesia pada 20 Oktober 2014, Supandi membawa hal-hal baru yang terjadi di lingkungan TNI AL.

Dalam 2014, dia menjabat tiga jabatan penting, yakni asisten perencanaan dan anggara kepala staf TNI AL (sejak 2012 hingga Mei 2014), kepala staf umum panglima TNI (Mei-Desember 2014), dan kepala staf TNI AL (sejak 31 Desember 2014, menggantikan Laksamana TNI Marsetio) hingga 23 Mei 2018. Tentang ini, Marsetio, beberapa bulan sebelumnya juga tidak pernah menyatakan secara persis siapa perwira tinggi calon penggantinya. Supandi akan memasuki masa pensiun pada Juni mendatang.

Nakhoda TNI AL kini dikendalikan Laksamana TNI Siwi Sukma Adji, salah satu dari lima orang yang diperkenalkan Supandi sebagai calon penggantinya.

*Poros Maritim hingga Kapal Selam*
Supandi yang merupakan lulusan Akademi Angkatan Laut angkatan 28/1983, menjabat di pucuk pimpinan TNI AL menggantikan Marsetio, yang sukses dalam pengendalian operasi lapangan di medan penugasan Ambalat, Kalimantan Timur. Upacara serah terima jabatan itu berlangsung di Dermaga Madura, Komando Armada Indonesia Kawasan Barat (kini Komando Armada I), Ujung, Surabaya, pada 6 Januari 2015.

Panglima TNI (saat itu), Jenderal TNI Moeldoko, menilai TNI AL sangat menentukan pengembangan Indonesia sebagai poros maritim dunia, yang dicanangkan pemerintahan Jokowi-Kalla. Kepemimpinan Supandi saat itu diharapkan membangun kekuatan TNI AL yang hebat, untuk mewujudkan Indonesia sebagai poros maritim dunia, apalagi industri dalam negeri, sebagaimana dimiliki PT PAL, sangat mendukung hal itu.

Kepemimpinan Marsetio sebelumnya telah membawa TNI AL sebagai _World Class Navy _atau angkatan laut berkelas dunia. Visinya ini dia terjemahkan sedemikian rupa, mulai dari menggelar simposium kemaritiman berskala dunia, latihan bersama juga dalam skala global, hingga menyekolahkan banyak perwira TNI AL ke manca negara.

Sebagaimana diarahkan Moeldoko saat itu, Supandi diminta melakukan percepatan dan pengembangan kemampuan sistem kesenjataan dan arsenal TNI AL. Terbukti, Supandi yang menjalani amanah sebagai kepala staf TNI AL dalam kepemimpinan tiga panglima TNI, dari era Moeldoko, Jenderal TNI Gatot Nurmantyo, dan Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto, mampu melakukan percepatan pengembangan sistem kesenjataan dan arsenal TNI AL.

Istilah alat utama sistem kesenjataan (alutsista) yang sering disebut dan dikenal hanyalah satu pranata dari sekian banyak subsistem kesenjataan dan arsenal yang diperlukan militer dalam melaksanakan tugasnya. *Khusus untuk TNI AL, doktrin pembinaan dan penggelaran-proyeksi kekuatan mereka adalah Sistem Senjata Armada Terpadu yang terus dipermodern dan diperkuat.*

Supandi diganti secara resmi dari jabatan kepala staf TNI AL, pada tiga hari sebelum tepat berusia 58 tahun. Pria kelahiran Batujajar, Bandung, pada 26 Mei 1960, ini merupakan kepala staf TNI AL kedua yang berasal dari tatar Sunda setelah Laksamana TNI RE Martadinata. Sementara Adji yang lahir di Kota Cimahi, 14 Mei 1962, menjadi orang ketiga asal Jawa Barat di posisi itu. Entah kebetulan atau tidak, Wakil Kepala Staf TNI AL, Laksamana Madya TNI Achmad Taufiqoerrochman, juga berasal dari Jawa Barat, yaitu Sukabumi, dan sama-sama alumnus angkatan 30/1985 di Akademi TNI AL.

Sejak lulus dari SDN Galanggang III pada 1972, SMP Negeri Batujajar (1975), dan SMA Negeri Cimahi (1979), kecintaannya pada TNI AL telah mengarahkan Supandi hingga berhasil lulus dari Akademi TNI AL di Bumimoro, Surabaya, pada 1983.
Sejak lulus dari sana, dia menjalani penugasan di berbagai kapal perang di jajaran Komando Armada Indonesia Kawasan Timur hingga 1996.

Suami dari Endah Esti Hartaningsih dan ayah dari dua anak, drg Anindita Rivylarasati dan perwira TNI AL Andaru Dhimas Nugraha Vidianto yang mengikuti jejak sang ayah sebagai perwira TNI AL.

Di Batujajar pula pada 15 Februari lalu Supandi menerima penyematan Brevet Komando Kehormatan Kopassus TNI AD dari Komandan Jenderal Kopassus TNI AD, Mayor Jenderal TNI Madsuni, di Markas Komando Pusat Pendidikan dan Latihan Kopassus TNI AD, di Batujajar, Bandung.

Saat dia memimpin TNI AL, Supandi menargetkan TNI AL bisa memiliki *20 kapal cepat berpeluru kendali kelas 60 meter buatan dalam negeri hingga 2024* untuk memperkuat alutsista nasional sesuai target kekuatan pokok minimum. K*eberadaan kapal perang di kelas ini dibutuhkan karena memiliki kekuatan tempur yang sesuai dengan karakter perairan Indonesia, yang bertaburan pulau-pulau dengan kedangkalan di tingkat lithoral.*

*Karakter kapal perang di kelas ini mampu bergerak cepat dan gegas (persiapannya singkat saja sejak perintah diluncurkan), mampu membawa peluru kendali anti kapal perang atau ranjau laut, dan biaya operasi-perawatan relatif tidak tinggi. Dia juga dilengkapi senjata khas kapal perang ringan, kanon 30 milimeter. Dengan ukurannya yang kompak, dia mudah untuk bersembunyi di antara teluk, muara, pulau kecil dan lain sebagainya. Jika dia dimaksudkan untuk mengintersepsi kapal-kapal ikan pencuri ikan ataupun patroli jarak dekat-menengah, dia sangat pas. *

Saat meluncurkan kapal cepat berpeluru kendali 60 meter _batch 2_ di Galangan Kapal PT PAL Indonesia, Surabaya, pada Februari lalu, Supandi mengharapkan setiap tahun, minimal ada tiga kapal baru di kelas ini walau pembiayaan dan keputusan finalnya tetap tergantung dari kebijakan pemerintah. *Saat ini terpenuhi empat kapal cepat berpeluru kendali 60 meter buatan PT PAL Indonesia.*

Untuk kepentingan kaderisasi dan pendidikan-latihan di TNI AL, Supandi juga mendapat kehormatan menerima penyerahan kapal layar tiang tinggi baru, KRI Bima Suci, dari galangan kapal pembuatnya, Freire di Vigo, Spanyol. KRI Bima Suci menjadi penerus legenda maritim Tanah Air dan dunia, KRI Dewaruci, yang telah dua kali berlayar keliling dunia (1964 dan 2012).

Pada masa Orde Lama, kekuatan laut Indonesia cukup ditakuti di kelas dunia. Pasalnya, ada 12 kapal selam kelas _Whiskey_ yang dimiliki TNI AL. Namun setelah Orde Baru berkuasan, kekuatan bawah air ini pelan-pelan namun pasti, semakin lemah dan akhirnya tinggal dua unit kapal selam saja, yaitu KRI Cakra-401 dan KRI Nanggala-402 buatan Jerman dari kelas Type-209 1400. Pada masa kini, TNI AL juga kini telah memiliki dua kapal selam baru dan satu kapal selam yang sedang dibuat, hasil kerja sama dengan Korea Selatan, suatu program kemandirian persenjataan yang dirintis sejak bertahun lalu.

Dahulu ada lelucon bahwa Indonesia sudah sejak dahulu bisa membuat "kapal selam" dan banyak dibuat di Palembang, Sumatera Selatan.

Kapal selam baru yang Indonesia miliki adalah KRI Ardadedali-404 menjadi bukti betapa anak negeri ini mampu mewujudkan impian besarnya untuk memproduksi kapal, meskipun masih dibantu dari para teknisi dari Daewoo Shipbuilding Marine and Engineering (DSME), Okpo, Korea Selatan. Itulah kapal kedua dari tiga kapal pesanan Indonesia dari Korea Selatan yang dibuat dengan skema alih teknologi. Kapal selam ketiga akan dibangun di Surabaya, di dermaga PT PAL, yang direncanakan akan dinamai KRI Alugoro-405, dan dijadwalkan bisa diserahkan kepada negara pada awal 2019.

Tahun lalu, kapal selam pertama, hasil kerja sama Indonesia dan Korea Selatan, yang diberi nama KRI Nagapasa-403 dengan komandan pertamanya, Letnan Kolonel Pelaut Harry Setyawan, telah tiba di dermaga Komando Armada Indonesia Kawasan Timur, Surabaya, pada 28 Agustus 2017 setelah berlayar selama 16 hari dari demaga galangan kapal DSME.

Keberadaan kapal selam baru bisa dipahami mengingat KRI Cakra-401 dan KRI Nanggala-402 hasil pengadaan pada masa kepemimpinan Presiden Soeharto pada 1981. Sedangkan program pengadaan sistem kesenjataan dan arsenal TNI pada masa kini terjadi secara cukup besar-besaran berdasarkan skema kekuatan pokok minimum I-III (2009-2024) yang dicanangkan pada masa kepemimpinan Presiden Susilo Yudhoyono.

Kapal selam kelas _Changbo-go_ buatan Korea Selatan termasuk kapal selam berteknologi canggih di kelasnya. Model utama yang dia adopsi adalah Type 209/1400 buatan galangan kapal Howaldtswerke, di Kiel, Jerman, yang dikembangkan sendiri oleh Korea Selatan. Indonesia menjadi pengguna pertama internasional kelas _Changbo-go_ ini, sebagaimana halnya dengan pesawat tempur T50i _Golden Eagle_ dan pesawat latih turboprop KT-1B _Wong Bee_. Pada sisi lain, "keakraban" personel pengawak dengan sistem dan subsistem di Type 209/1400 (sebagai model asal _Changbo-go_) sudah terjadi secara alami melalui KRI Cakra-401 dan KRI Nanggala-402 itu.

*Data menyatakan, kapal selam ini memiliki bobot 1.400 ton, panjang 61,3 meter, dengan kecepatan kurang lebih 21 knots di bawah air dan mampu berlayar lebih dari 50 hari, serta menampung 40 awak. Sistem persenjataan terbaru dengan menggunakan torpedo sepanjang 6,3 meter dan diameter 533 mm. Torpedo ini memiliki jarak luncur ideal 50 kilometer dengan kecepatan 50 knots.

Peluru kendali antikapal permukaan turut melengkapi kekuatan kapal selam ini. Torpedo "hiu hitam" buatan Fincantieri, Italia, juga melengkapi sistem persenjataan kapal ini.*

Kapal selam yang teknologinya diadopsi dari teknologi Jerman itu, merupakan kapal selam dengan sistem persenjataan terbaru, sistem operasi yang canggih, akomodasi yang nyaman_ Enhanced Operating System_, memiliki radar navigasi _non-hull penetrating mast_. *TNI AL sudah menyiapkan markas untuk kapal bawah air itu di Teluk Palu, Sulawesi.*

Pada sisi lain Supandi memastikan seluruh prajurit TNI AL telah dibekali kemampuan untuk melaksanakan peperangan khusus antiteror, evakuasi tempur dan lain sebagainya dalam menghadapi berbagai jenis tantangan yang dapat mengancam wilayah Indonesia.

"Dalam masa damai seperti sekarang kami tetap terlatih agar selalu siap saat menghadapi perang," katanya. Sesuai UU Nomor 34/2004 tentang TNI, pada pasal 9 disebutkan TNI AL bertugas melaksanakan tugas TNI matra laut di bidang pertahanan, menegakkan hukum dan menjaga keamanan di wilayah laut yurisdiksi nasional sesuai dengan ketentuan hukum internasional yang telah diratifikasi.

Selain itu melaksanakan tugas diplomasi Angkatan Laut dalam rangka mendukung kebijakan politik luar negeri yang ditetapkan pemerintah, dan melaksanakan tugas TNI dalam pembangunan dan pengembangan kekuatan matra laut, serta melaksanakan pemberdayaan wilayah pertahanan laut.

_Terima kasih Laksamana Ade Supandi, Anda telah menjaga pertahanan dan keamanan laut dan perairan Negara Kesatuan Indonesia_. Jalesveva Jayamahe! Justru di laut kita jaya!

https://www.antaranews.com/berita/712680/terima-kasih-laksamana-tni-ade-supandi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*PANGDAM VI MULAWARMAN TINJAU SKADRON 13/ SERBU PUSPENERBAD*
23 MEI 2018 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Pangdam VI Mulawarman Tinjau Skadron 13/ Serbu Puspenerbad (Klik Berau)_

Pangdam VI Mulawarman Mayjen TNI Subiyanto menyempatkan diri meninjau Skadron 13/ Serbu Puspenerbad.

Dirinya menuturkan, peran Skadron 13/ Serbu sangat penting, hal ini dilihat dari lokasi Berau yang memiliki pulau terluar yakni Maratua.

“Peran Skadron 13/ Serbu sangat penting disini, mengingat Berau memiliki Pulau Terluar yang harus dan wajib kita jaga dari upaya tangan-tangan asing yang ingin menguasai pulau kita, NKRI Harga Mati,” tegasnya.

Selain itu, keberadaan Skadron 13/ Serbu juga bisa memudahkan akses menuju ke perbatasan Kodam VI Mulawarman di Malinau, Nunukan, dan Kutai Barat.

“Akses yang dijangkau jika melalui darat membutuhkan waktu berhari-hari, namun dengan adanya Skadron 13/ Serbu bisa dijangkau dengan hitungan jam saja,” lanjutnya.

Selain memberikan arahan, Pangdam pun melihat-lihat alutsista Skadron yaitu Helipkopter Fennec dan Bell 412, sebagaimana dikutip dari laman _Klik Berau (23/ 05)_.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Indonesia Army Aviation 13th squadron, comprised of Bell 412EP and Fennec attack helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

madokafc said:


> Well its all about politics if Indonesia and Australian relationship goes up and down many times.


No more paul keating :p
"I said as Prime Minister that no country was more important to Australia than Indonesia." -Paul Keating.

For Australia they only need to watch the northern neighbor: Indonesia. 
Indonesia have a lot of area to worry; from Andaman sea, Thailand, Malaysia, strait of Malacca, Singapore, natuna, scs, Phillipines, PNG, Timor leste, Australia etc
Its Australia that need to take initiative, just like the Indonesia - Australia security treaty in the past (highest point of relationship?). 
We already have new treaty tho, Lombok Treaty.
We need to discuss something more than just cattle export, and need to get closer.
IMHO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

jek_sperrow said:


> No more paul keating :p
> "I said as Prime Minister that no country was more important to Australia than Indonesia." -Paul Keating.
> 
> For Australia they only need to watch the northern neighbor: Indonesia.
> Indonesia have a lot of area to worry; from Andaman sea, Thailand, Malaysia, strait of Malacca, Singapore, natuna, scs, Phillipines, PNG, Timor leste, Australia etc
> Its Australia that need to take initiative, just like the Indonesia - Australia security treaty in the past (highest point of relationship?).
> We already have new treaty tho, Lombok Treaty.
> We need to discuss something more than just cattle export, and need to get closer.
> IMHO



Estranged neighbor, our diplomatic circle call them. Being the only Anglo Saxon power (either in culture or political tradition) in Asiatic region made them "unique".

*AIRBUS TUNGGU KONTRAK DUA UNIT A400M DARI INDONESIA*
23 MEI 2018 DIANEKO_LC 3 KOMENTAR


Airbus masih menunggu kontrak kesepakatan pembelian dua unit pesawat angkut A400M, dari pemerintah Indonesia. Adapun nota kesepahaman dikatakan sudah ditandatangani.

“MoU-nya sudah ditandatangani, namun kita masih menunggu Indonesia menandatangani kontrak (pembelian),” kata juru bicara Airbus kepada KompasTekno, Senin (21/5/2018) di Jakarta.

“Sebagai wakil dari pemerintah adalah Pelita Air,” imbuh juru bicara tersebut.

Untuk diketahui, Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) sifatnya tidak mengikat, hanya menunjukkan niat untuk membeli. Masing-masing pihak masih bisa membatalkan. Berbeda dengan kontrak pembelian yang sifatnya lebih mengikat.

Kabar pembelian 2 unit pesawat angkut berat Airbus A400M sudah berembus sejak Maret 2018 lalu, namun hingga kini belum ada kelanjutannya. Pembelian pesawat akan dilakukan oleh salah satu BUMN, dan pengoperasiannya akan diserahkan kepada TNI AU.

Airbus A400M tersebut kabarnya akan dipakai oleh pemerintah Indonesia, untuk mengangkut logistik dan kebutuhan pokok, ke wilayah Indonesia Timur. Saat ditanya kapan pesawat Airbus A400M tersebut bisa dikirim, perwakilan Airbus mengatakan bisa mengirimkan 2,5 hingga 3 tahun setelah kontrak pembelian resmi ditandatangani.

“Jika kontraknya ditandatangani sekarang, kami bisa mengirimkan dalam waktu 2,5 hingga 3 tahun, namun itu dikembalikan lagi bagaimana permintaan pembeli,” ujarnya.

Adapun salah satu permasalahan yang masih menghambat kontrak selesai dibuat adalah skema pembiayaan.

Pembelian 2 unit A400M oleh pemerintah Indonesia ini melibatkan berbagai pihak. Selain Pelita Air, PPI (Perusahaan Perdagangan Indonesia) juga disebut terlibat.

“Mereka sedang memikirkan pembiayaannya,” kata perwakilan Airbus.

Airbus sendiri saat ini telah menurunkan kapasitas produksi A400M di pabriknya di Sevilla, Spanyol mulai Maret 2018 lalu. Hal itu dilakukan karena sejumlah A400M yang telah selesai dirakit, belum dikirim ke negara pemesannya.

Sejumlah pesawat pesanan itu masih membutuhkan perbaikan di gearbox dan bilah baling-baling, setelah ditemukan kelemahan usai diinvestigasi.

Namun penurunan tingkat produksi itu dikatakan perwakilan Airbus, tidak bakal mempengaruhi pesanan pesawat dari Indonesia, jika kontrak telah disepakati.

Penurunan kapasitas itu juga dikatakan demi melengkapi kebutuhan berbagai negara pemesan, daripada mengirim pesawat namun dikirim kembali untuk melakukan upgrade.

“Proyek ini adalah multi-nasional, banyak negara terlibat dengan berbagai kebutuhan berbeda, kami berupaya memenuhi semuanya,” ujar juru bicara tersebut.

Pengembangan A400M memang melibatkan sejumlah negara di Eropa, seperti Spanyol, Jerman, dan Perancis, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman Kompas (22/ 05).

_Photo: A400M milik TUDM saat menjemput Panglima TUDM Jenderal Affendi di Halim. (beny adrian)_


A400M just a thrown away, from being signed. Maybe at Indo Defense expo


----------



## jhungary

madokafc said:


> Jocit, junior officer combat instructor training programme between Indonesian and Australian army, 2018. Source ikahan
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 476177
> View attachment 476178
> View attachment 476179
> View attachment 476180
> 
> 
> This Jocit I training being held at Cipatat infantry training centre.
> 
> View attachment 476181
> View attachment 476182
> 
> 
> Well one must acknowledge at grass root level there is close and comprehensive cooperation and toe to toe interraction between Indonesia and Australian Army, even there is lot tales about how many young Indonesian and Australian officer knowing each other gesture and intention during Timor conflict in 1999, so they can avoid many misshaps during such dire crisis and prevent them early. Well its all about politics if Indonesia and Australian relationship goes up and down many times. @jhungary





madokafc said:


> Jocit, junior officer combat instructor training programme between Indonesian and Australian army, 2018. Source ikahan
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 476177
> View attachment 476178
> View attachment 476179
> View attachment 476180
> 
> 
> This Jocit I training being held at Cipatat infantry training centre.
> 
> View attachment 476181
> View attachment 476182
> 
> 
> Well one must acknowledge at grass root level there is close and comprehensive cooperation and toe to toe interraction between Indonesia and Australian Army, even there is lot tales about how many young Indonesian and Australian officer knowing each other gesture and intention during Timor conflict in 1999, so they can avoid many misshaps during such dire crisis and prevent them early. Well its all about politics if Indonesia and Australian relationship goes up and down many times. @jhungary



Many Australian-Indonesian cooperation in many different level, even tho there are up and downs between the 2 countries. 

What important is that both Australia and Indonesia knows its place in world politics, and cooperation will continue regardless of political relationship, if we can work together during East Timor issue, I don't think any thing else is an obstacle. And it would be naïve to think otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*President installs new chief of naval staff*
Rabu, 23 Mei 2018 17:44 WIB - 5 Views

Reporter: antara






President Joko Widodo (right) shook hands with the new Chief of Staff of the Navy Admiral Siwi Sukma Adji (left) during his inauguration at the State Palace, Jakarta, Wednesday (5/23/2018). (ANTARA PHOTO/Wahyu Putro A)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi), at the State Palace, here, Wednesday, installed Vice Admiral Siwi Sukma Adji as new chief of staff of the Indonesian Navy to succeed Admiral Ade Supandi, who retires in June 2018.

The head of state issued Presidential Decree No 43 TNI of 2018 on Dismissal and Appointment of Chief of Staff of the Navy. The decree was read out by Presidential Military Secretary Trisno Hendradi during the inauguration ceremony.

President Jokowi swore in Adji and promoted him to the post of admiral.

On the occasion, President Jokowi also installed Sunarto as new deputy chairman of the Supreme Court (MA) in charge of non-judicial affairs to succeed Suwardi.

The inauguration ceremony of the two high-ranking officials was attended by Vice President M. Jusuf Kalla, Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal, and Security Affairs Wiranto, Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan, Chief of the Indonesian Defense Forces Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto, National Police Chief General Tito Karnavian, and Chief of the Supreme Court (MA) Hatta Ali, among others.

Reported by Bayu Prasetyo
(f001/INE)
(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/B/F001)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

Falcon star upgrade for TNI AU block 15 ocu is being held at skatek 042 (technical squadron for maintenance . At the same time TNI AU is waiting for another shipment of AA gun (most likely Oerlikon Skyshield) and SU 35 






INDONESIA
*F-16 TNI AU SEDANG MENJALANI PERAWATAN (PROYEK FALCON STAR) DI SKATEK 042*
24 MEI 2018 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Panglima Komando Operasi Angkatan Udara (Koopsau) II Marsekal Muda TNI Fadjar Prasetyo, S.E.,M.P.P., bersama Ketua PIA Daerah II Koopsau II Ny. Inong Fadjar Prasetyo, mengadakan kunjungan kerja di Lanud Iswahjudi.

Kedatangan orang nomor satu dijajaran Koopsau II beserta rombongan disambut Komandan Lanud Iswahjudi Marsekal Pertama TNI Samsul Rizal, S.I.P.,MTr (Han), beserta ibu dan segenap pejabat Lanud Iswahjudi, di main apron Lanud Iwj, Selasa (22/ 05).

Selanjutnya Pangkoopsau II beserta rombongan menerima paparan komando dari Danlanud Iswahjudi di ruang briefing Tedy Kustari. Pada kesempatan tersebut Pangkoopsau Marsda TNI Fadjar Prasetyo mengucapkan terima kasih dan merasa bangga terhadap personel Lanud Iswahjudi.

”Lanjutkan kebangaan saya terhadap kalian, meskipun banyak keterbatasan tapi Lanud Iswahjudi tetap dapat menampilkan yang terbaik,” ungkap Fadjar.

Dalam Paparan komandonya, Danlanud Iwj menyampaikan rencana program yang telah dan akan dilaksanakan termasuk didalamnya kesiapan kedatangan pesawat Sukhoi 35 dan kedatangan PSU (penangkis serangan udara).

Termasuk Rencana pembangunan yang ada dilanud Iswahjudi.

Kunjungan kerja ke Lanud Iswahjudi ini untuk pertama kalinya Marsda TNI Fadjar Prasetyo semenjak menjabat sebagai Pangkoopsau II. Dalam kunjunganya Marsda TNI Fadjar Prasetyo, meninjau kesiapan Skadron Udara 14, Skadron Teknik 042 dan Marshalling Area.

Ketika melihat pesawat F-16 yang sedang menjalani perawatan (Proyek Falcon Star) di Skatek 042, Pangkoopsau II kagum dengan kemampuan para teknisinya, dimana semuanya dikerjakan oleh prajurit TNI AU sendiri,sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _TNI AU (23/ 05)_.

_Photo: F-16 TNI AU sedang menjalani perawatan (Proyek Falcon Star) di Skatek 042 (TNI AU)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

https://lancerdefense.com/2018/05/2...i-perawatan-proyek-falcon-star-di-skatek-042/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## barjo

jek_sperrow said:


> No more paul keating :p
> "I said as Prime Minister that no country was more important to Australia than Indonesia." -Paul Keating.
> 
> For Australia they only need to watch the northern neighbor: Indonesia.
> Indonesia have a lot of area to worry; from Andaman sea, Thailand, Malaysia, strait of Malacca, Singapore, natuna, scs, Phillipines, PNG, Timor leste, Australia etc
> Its Australia that need to take initiative, just like the Indonesia - Australia security treaty in the past (highest point of relationship?).
> We already have new treaty tho, Lombok Treaty.
> We need to discuss something more than just cattle export, and need to get closer.
> IMHO


yeah we need them to fight Kaiju bro


----------



## NEKONEKO

*BREAKING: Indonesia passes stronger antiterrorism law*

After years of protracted deliberations, the House of Representatives passed on Friday a revision to the 2003 Antiterrorism Law that will grant law enforcers and the *military* greater powers to combat terrorist groups.

The bill was passed during a plenary session led by House Deputy Speaker Agus Hermanto. 

The new legislation includes numerous provisions on terrorism prevention measures, including a legal basis to charge Islamic State (IS) militants returning to Indonesia following their defeat in Iraq and Syria.

The country is facing a new threat from returning IS militants, one of whom is believed to have inspired three families in East Java to carry out terrorist attacks that killed more than a dozen people earlier this month.

The attacks forced the House and the government to speed up deliberations of the bill, which began in January 2016.

Under the new law, a person accused of terrorism can be held in custody for up to 14 days without charges. Law enforcers can also hold them for up to 200 days after officially charging them with terrorism.

Lawmakers and the government have also agreed to grant the Indonesian Military (TNI) a greater role in counterterrorism by legally defining terrorism as a “security disruption” to pave the way for the TNI’s direct involvement. 

The passing of the law coincides with the establishment of the TNI’s Joint Special Operations Command
(Koopsusgab), which will take charge of the military’s involvement in the war on terror.

The government will issue a government regulation to serve as a legal basis for Koopsusgab, with the 2014 TNI Law used as a legal umbrella. The regulation classifies the war on terror as a military operation other than war.

Human rights groups have voiced their concerns over certain passages in the law that could be used to curtail civil liberties. (ahw)

*source*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Logam42

jek_sperrow said:


> No more paul keating :p
> "I said as Prime Minister that no country was more important to Australia than Indonesia." -Paul Keating.
> 
> For Australia they only need to watch the northern neighbor: Indonesia.
> Indonesia have a lot of area to worry; from Andaman sea, Thailand, Malaysia, strait of Malacca, Singapore, natuna, scs, Phillipines, PNG, Timor leste, Australia etc
> Its Australia that need to take initiative, just like the Indonesia - Australia security treaty in the past (highest point of relationship?).
> We already have new treaty tho, Lombok Treaty.
> We need to discuss something more than just cattle export, and need to get closer.
> IMHO



True dat, due to geography, Indonesia is a de-facto meat shield for Australia, and for the most part, Australia has shown consistent goodwill so long as we continue to be a good meat shield for them.

Simply said, its partially Australian influence that makes our eastern borders so peaceful. Timor-Leste and PNG are both in Australia's sphere of influence, and their help has greatly stabilised those two countries over the years. PNG especially is an Australian dependent, still colonised by them in all but name despite being granted granted independence in the 1970s. Credit where it is due, Australia has used its influence to prevent OPM from making PNG a staging area (It happens from time to time, but is actively suppressed), and also has done admirably in suppressing advocates for a 'United Papua' in PNG.

From the scope of _realpolitik_ Australia has long regarded Indonesia just like most Indonesian cynics regard the _post-reformasi_ government: "It's so big its unwieldy, not always reliable, and far from the 'optimum' or 'ideal' choice, but other options could be worse, and if it falls apart _everything will go FUBAR_."

All Australian Administrations have supported Indonesian sovereignty over Papua, hell, they even supported our sovereignty in Timor Leste up until the chaotic year leading up to the Referendum where it looked like Indonesia might disintegrate. Only _then_ did they move to secure their interests because it looked like Indonesia might no longer be able to serve as a shield for much longer. Even then they did so in a way to prevent further destabilisation in the region (via-UN mandated and monitored referendum vote).

Indonesia meanwhile, used to adopt a _"live-and-let-live" _posture on Australia during the Suharto era. So long as Australia doesn't cause any trouble, Indonesia ignores it. It was a saying in our foreign ministry _"Australia seperti usus buntu, baru pas nyeri diperhatikan"_ or _"Australia is like Appendicitis, you ignore it until it starts hurting."
_
Considering Suharto's closeness to America, and his preoccupation in consolidating a national identity and building the up the economy, that stance was understandable. Australia was nothing more than a wayward appendage of western influence that lacked the ability and motivation to destabilise Indonesia. Australia old policy of "White migration only" also closed the doors for most economic cooperation with Asia, including Indonesia until it was repealed in the late 1970s.

The shifting of the perception to that of an active ally has been rather slow, mainly due to public perception of both nations (Indonesians feel pissed about Timor, Australians feel pissed about balibo five and Papua), while cooperation has been built anyway, it will never be a strong one so long as the public of both nations harbour animosity towards each other.



barjo said:


> yeah we need them to fight Kaiju bro


Paul Keating was like, Indonesia's best Autralian PM bro. Guy even wrote an eulogy for Suharto:


Spoiler: Eulogy Beginning



*Indonesia's former president has been unjustly maligned. We should be grateful for the security on our doorstep - for which we have him to thank.*

*T*HE death of Soeharto, former president of Indonesia, gives all Australians a chance to assess the value of his life and the relationship between Indonesia and Australia. Of any figure in the post-World War II period, including any American president, Soeharto, by his judgement, goodwill and good sense, had the greatest positive impact on Australia's strategic environment and, hence, on its history.

In the 40 years since he came to power in 1965, Indonesia has been the ballast in South-East Asian stability and the foundation stone upon which ASEAN was built.

Soeharto took a nation of 120 million people, racked by political turmoil and poverty, from near disintegration to the orderly, ordered and prosperous state that it is today.

In 1965, countries such as Nigeria and Zimbabwe were in the same position as Indonesia then. Today, those countries are economic and social wrecks. By contrast, Indonesia is a model of harmony, cohesion and progress. And the principal reason for that is Soeharto.
{continued}




Of course, he was called a suck-up by the media, and compared to a fly attracted to shit for daring not to demonise Suharto.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barjo

Logam42 said:


> True dat, due to geography, Indonesia is a de-facto meat shield for Australia, and for the most part, Australia has shown consistent goodwill so long as we continue to be a good meat shield for them.
> 
> Simply said, its partially Australian influence that makes our eastern borders so peaceful. Timor-Leste and PNG are both in Australia's sphere of influence, and their help has greatly stabilised those two countries over the years. PNG especially is an Australian dependent, still colonised by them in all but name despite being granted granted independence in the 1970s. Credit where it is due, Australia has used its influence to prevent OPM from making PNG a staging area (It happens from time to time, but is actively suppressed), and also has done admirably in suppressing advocates for a 'United Papua' in PNG.
> 
> From the scope of _realpolitik_ Australia has long regarded Indonesia just like most Indonesian cynics regard the _post-reformasi_ government: "It's so big its unwieldy, not always reliable, and far from the 'optimum' or 'ideal' choice, but other options could be worse, and if it falls apart _everything will go FUBAR_."
> 
> All Australian Administrations have supported Indonesian sovereignty over Papua, hell, they even supported our sovereignty in Timor Leste up until the chaotic year leading up to the Referendum where it looked like Indonesia might disintegrate. Only _then_ did they move to secure their interests because it looked like Indonesia might no longer be able to serve as a shield for much longer. Even then they did so in a way to prevent further destabilisation in the region (via-UN mandated and monitored referendum vote).
> 
> Indonesia meanwhile, used to adopt a _"live-and-let-live" _posture on Australia during the Suharto era. So long as Australia doesn't cause any trouble, Indonesia ignores it. It was a saying in our foreign ministry _"Australia seperti usus buntu, baru pas nyeri diperhatikan"_ or _"Australia is like Appendicitis, you ignore it until it starts hurting."
> _
> Considering Suharto's closeness to America, and his preoccupation in consolidating a national identity and building the up the economy, that stance was understandable. Australia was nothing more than a wayward appendage of western influence that lacked the ability and motivation to destabilise Indonesia. Australia old policy of "White migration only" also closed the doors for most economic cooperation with Asia, including Indonesia until it was repealed in the late 1970s.
> 
> The shifting of the perception to that of an active ally has been rather slow, mainly due to public perception of both nations (Indonesians feel pissed about Timor, Australians feel pissed about balibo five and Papua), while cooperation has been built anyway, it will never be a strong one so long as the public of both nations harbour animosity towards each other.
> 
> 
> Paul Keating was like, Indonesia's best Autralian PM bro. Guy even wrote an eulogy for Suharto:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Eulogy Beginning
> 
> 
> 
> *Indonesia's former president has been unjustly maligned. We should be grateful for the security on our doorstep - for which we have him to thank.*
> 
> *T*HE death of Soeharto, former president of Indonesia, gives all Australians a chance to assess the value of his life and the relationship between Indonesia and Australia. Of any figure in the post-World War II period, including any American president, Soeharto, by his judgement, goodwill and good sense, had the greatest positive impact on Australia's strategic environment and, hence, on its history.
> 
> In the 40 years since he came to power in 1965, Indonesia has been the ballast in South-East Asian stability and the foundation stone upon which ASEAN was built.
> 
> Soeharto took a nation of 120 million people, racked by political turmoil and poverty, from near disintegration to the orderly, ordered and prosperous state that it is today.
> 
> In 1965, countries such as Nigeria and Zimbabwe were in the same position as Indonesia then. Today, those countries are economic and social wrecks. By contrast, Indonesia is a model of harmony, cohesion and progress. And the principal reason for that is Soeharto.
> {continued}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, he was called a suck-up by the media, and compared to a fly attracted to shit for daring not to demonise Suharto.


Paul is more like knew much about java term of 'mikul duwur mendem jero' (honour the passed away) also known for expert in culture, I would say Christiaan Snouck Hurgronje in modern era, and he knews java people "dipangku mati" (praise them and they will be your ally). Is deep analysis I agree with you, if there are any asia steriotipe and anglo saxon politic and culture clash we're not far from the true meaning of postkolonialism realistic here, although we in debt with them with our independ (KTN) but we should know the asia pasific treaty in the pass to support any nation independ from old imperialism (or maybe new one) is much as a hidden dagger toward us and any other nation that after WW2 are emerging country that still need to passed anthropology revolution, in meaning of still to determine who we are in tribe, religion, economy, even a slice of different noticed. So they passed with their white politic (their anthropology revolution imho) but we are still defide between asia tribe event between island...
and they knew that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*DPR – TNI RESMIKAN KOOPSUSGAB SECARA PERMANEN*
25 MEI 2018 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR




_Komando Operasi Khusus Gabungan (Koopssusgab) TNI (Antara)_

Komando Operasi Khusus Gabungan yang jadi pasukan TNI penindak terorisme disepakati TNI dan DPR. Sebelum rapat dengan panitia khusus rancangan undang-undang anti-terorisme, Panglima TNI hadir dalam rapat dengan komisi I DPR.


Komisi yang bergerak di bidang pertahanan ini sepakat mengesahkan Komando Operasi Khusus Gabungan TNI. Panglima TNI menyatakan dukungan DPR atas pengaktifan Koopsus Gabungan sesuai Undang-Undang TNI nomor 34 tahun 2004.

Menurut Panglima Koopsusgab akan diperkuat dengan peraturan pemerintah dan perpres sehingga memiliki payung hukum yang jelas.

Sebagai lembaga permanen unit baru TNI ini memiliki anggaran sendiri. Mereka beraksi dalam penanggulangan terorisme sesuai skala ancaman.

Sebelum aturan terbit komando ini jadi alat perbantuan kepada Polri, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Kompas (25/ 05)_.

Indonesia version of SOCOM, had been legalized under the frame of government law and legal constitution.

And good news for good people 

*House of Representatives passes into law the bill on terrorism*
Jumat, 25 Mei 2018 14:51 WIB - 2 Views

Reporter: ANTARA





Parliament building in Jakarta. (--)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - A plenary session of the House of Representatives agreed in acclamation to pass into law a bill on terrorism on Friday after being shelved almost two years .

Is the report of chairman of the Special Committee on Terrorism Bill is approved and to be passed into law? Deputy House Speakers, Agus Hermanto, who chaired the plenary session asked.

The long delay in the decision was mainly on disagreement on the definition of terrorism. The ten factions of the House reached agreement on the definition on Thursday night after lengthy debate.

The House was under pressure to approve and pass the bill into law after President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) threatened to issue regulation in lieu of law (Perppu) unless the House failed to pass the bill, which is a revision of the old law this month.

Police Chief General Tito Karnavian also urgently asked the President Jokowi to issue Perppu to provide legal basis for police to act firmly against terrorist suspects.

Karnavian's proposal came after terror attacks jolted the country earlier this month . Three Christian Churches in the East Java capital of Surabaya were attacked on May 13 leaving 18 people dead including the six attackers and at least 40 others injured.

The attacks on the three churches in separate locations in Surabaya came only three days after a riot at a detention center occupying by around 150 terrorist suspects at the police mobile brigade headquarters in Jakarta leaving six members of the police anti terrorist squad dead.

The attackers belonged to a family, father, mother, tow daughters and two sons

On the next days another terrorist family of five attacked the Surabaya police office leaving four of the five attackers killed by their bombs.

Another terror attack followed in Sumatra, leaving four terrorist killed when attacking police headquarter in Pekanbaru, Riau.

He said the draft law was more effective in eliminating terrorism.

"We know their cells, but the law forbids us to touch on them before they start committing any crime," he said, adding law enforcement agencies need more than just.

He called for support from the House of Representatives saying revision of the Law should not drag on for too long to prevent more victims.

Police needs support in legal basis to act on terrorist suspects especially in dealing with those returning from Syria, he said.

There are around 500 Indonesians, returning home from Syria where they fought alongside ISIS. They are free to resume normal life in the country. The attackers of the three churches in Surabaya were said to just returned from Syria.

The revised law allows involvement of the military in the fight against terrorists.
Editor: Ade P Marboen

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018
https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/11...tatives-passes-into-law-the-bill-on-terrorism


----------



## NEKONEKO

Logam42 said:


> True dat, due to geography, Indonesia is a de-facto meat shield for Australia, and for the most part, Australia has shown consistent goodwill so long as we continue to be a good meat shield for them.
> 
> Simply said, its partially Australian influence that makes our eastern borders so peaceful. Timor-Leste and PNG are both in Australia's sphere of influence, and their help has greatly stabilised those two countries over the years. PNG especially is an Australian dependent, still colonised by them in all but name despite being granted granted independence in the 1970s. Credit where it is due, Australia has used its influence to prevent OPM from making PNG a staging area (It happens from time to time, but is actively suppressed), and also has done admirably in suppressing advocates for a 'United Papua' in PNG.
> 
> From the scope of _realpolitik_ Australia has long regarded Indonesia just like most Indonesian cynics regard the _post-reformasi_ government: "It's so big its unwieldy, not always reliable, and far from the 'optimum' or 'ideal' choice, but other options could be worse, and if it falls apart _everything will go FUBAR_."
> 
> All Australian Administrations have supported Indonesian sovereignty over Papua, hell, they even supported our sovereignty in Timor Leste up until the chaotic year leading up to the Referendum where it looked like Indonesia might disintegrate. Only _then_ did they move to secure their interests because it looked like Indonesia might no longer be able to serve as a shield for much longer. Even then they did so in a way to prevent further destabilisation in the region (via-UN mandated and monitored referendum vote).
> 
> Indonesia meanwhile, used to adopt a _"live-and-let-live" _posture on Australia during the Suharto era. So long as Australia doesn't cause any trouble, Indonesia ignores it. It was a saying in our foreign ministry _"Australia seperti usus buntu, baru pas nyeri diperhatikan"_ or _"Australia is like Appendicitis, you ignore it until it starts hurting."
> _
> Considering Suharto's closeness to America, and his preoccupation in consolidating a national identity and building the up the economy, that stance was understandable. Australia was nothing more than a wayward appendage of western influence that lacked the ability and motivation to destabilise Indonesia. Australia old policy of "White migration only" also closed the doors for most economic cooperation with Asia, including Indonesia until it was repealed in the late 1970s.
> 
> The shifting of the perception to that of an active ally has been rather slow, mainly due to public perception of both nations (Indonesians feel pissed about Timor, Australians feel pissed about balibo five and Papua), while cooperation has been built anyway, it will never be a strong one so long as the public of both nations harbour animosity towards each other.
> 
> 
> Paul Keating was like, Indonesia's best Autralian PM bro. Guy even wrote an eulogy for Suharto:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Eulogy Beginning
> 
> 
> 
> *Indonesia's former president has been unjustly maligned. We should be grateful for the security on our doorstep - for which we have him to thank.*
> 
> *T*HE death of Soeharto, former president of Indonesia, gives all Australians a chance to assess the value of his life and the relationship between Indonesia and Australia. Of any figure in the post-World War II period, including any American president, Soeharto, by his judgement, goodwill and good sense, had the greatest positive impact on Australia's strategic environment and, hence, on its history.
> 
> In the 40 years since he came to power in 1965, Indonesia has been the ballast in South-East Asian stability and the foundation stone upon which ASEAN was built.
> 
> Soeharto took a nation of 120 million people, racked by political turmoil and poverty, from near disintegration to the orderly, ordered and prosperous state that it is today.
> 
> In 1965, countries such as Nigeria and Zimbabwe were in the same position as Indonesia then. Today, those countries are economic and social wrecks. By contrast, Indonesia is a model of harmony, cohesion and progress. And the principal reason for that is Soeharto.
> {continued}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, he was called a suck-up by the media, and compared to a fly attracted to shit for daring not to demonise Suharto.


agree.
>meat shield
Yeah; buffer zone from whatever coming from the north(south is safe as long as the penguin keep their pacifism), but Indonesia is also a potential threat. That's why they have jorn in the north.

>OPM
Australia best interest is that Indonesia keep intact, Yugoslavia2 near their border won't be good, Indonesia is too diverse be it ethnic, culture,etc; scattered on thousands of island along 5000+ km the only thing that unite us is Indonesia -> sumpah pemuda. Yeah if Indonesia is falling apart then FUBAR. Civil war, Somali style piracy, rogue state etc, not good for the indo-pacific region.

>closed doors for most economic cooperation with Asia.
It's Asian century, asia will rise.

>suck up
well he is unique, he said "will we found peace from Asia, or will we found peace in Asia" and he choose the latter (check out: http://abc.net.au/news/2012-11-14/i...rime-minister-paul-keating/4372568#transcript)

They need to learn Indonesian(asian) culture so we can have a better relationship (simple, easy but have great effect). And also communication and discussion is better than sususpicission.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Bring on the soldiers*

Editorial Board
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Sat, May 26, 2018 | 09:49 am




This handout photo released by Presidential Palace on May 13, 2018 shows Indonesia's President Joko Widodo (L), National Police Chief Tito Karnavian (C), Coordinating Minister for Social, Political, Legal and Security Affairs Wiranto (2nd L), and Armed Forces Chief Hadi Tjahjanto (2nd R) at the scene of an attack outside the Central Pantekosta church (Gereja Pantekosta Pusat) in Surabaya. A series of blasts, including at least one suicide bombing, struck churches in Indonesia on Sunday, killing at least 11 people and wounding dozens in the deadliest attack for years in the world's biggest Muslim-majority country. (AFP/Presidential Palace)



Indonesia will soon have a new terrorism law. The House of Representatives had been sitting on the legislation for months, but on Friday, barely two weeks after a series of deadly terrorist attacks in the country, they finished their work. It took a crisis to get our representatives off their backsides.

A major point of contention was the role of the Indonesian Military (TNI) in fighting terrorism. Will they have full authority or play second fiddle to the National Police as they do under the current law? The House has settled on the former.

Ironically, it was National Police chief Gen. Tito Karnavian who pressed for the new law to be enacted, arguing shortly after the attacks that also killed at least six police officers that he needed more authority to more effectively fight terrorists. The new authorities include the right to detain suspects longer and with less bureaucracy.

Armed with these extra powers, which the military will also have, human rights groups must now ensure that they are not abused. It has been nearly 20 years since the military was removed from politics and then confined to dealing with national defense, leaving national security the domain of the police.

The extra powers under the new terrorism law call to mind the Subversion Law, one of the first laws the nation repealed immediately after the fall of Soeharto’s militarybacked regime in 1998, because it was widely abused to silence and jail critics of the government.

To their credit, the police have done a superb job in keeping the nation safe from terrorism, which is categorized as an extraordinary crime. The attacks a few weeks ago, including at the National Police’s Mobile Brigade headquarters in Jakarta’s suburb of Depok, were a few lapses in security. There would have been far deadlier attacks had it not been for the police, particularly its Densus 88 counterterrorism squad. This is evident in the number of suspected terrorists they have killed, arrested, prosecuted and jailed in several operations to bust terrorist networks and cells.

The nation has now decided the military and the police will share the responsibility. For the safety and security of the country, we ask that the National Police and TNI work together as equal partners. This may not be as easy as it seems, as the police were treated as the soldiers’ little brothers in the past.

One key area for collaboration is sharing intelligence. Gen. Tito says that in fighting terrorism, 75 percent of the work is in intelligence, 20 percent in developing cases and 5 percent active measures. The attacks earlier this month were clearly intelligence lapses that could have been prevented.

Sharing the field also means sharing the burden. Terrorists have targeted police officers, stations and even headquarters as for much of the last 10 years precisely because the police have gotten in the way of their struggle to establish a caliphate.

For better or worse, we will soon have a new terrorism law with all the attendant risks. There are no more excuses, and certainly no more lapses, for allowing another deadly terrorist attack to occur.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/academia/2018/05/26/bring-on-the-soldiers.html


----------



## Nike

Indonesia elaborate possibilities to bought missile system from Belarus to equip Flanker fleet the Air Force had

*Belarus Tawarkan Pemeliharaan Berat dan Rudal Pesawat Sukhoi*

26 Mei 2018





Pemeliharaan berat pesawat Sukhoi di 558 Aviation Repair Plant (photo : 558ARP)

*Kasau Terima Kunjungan Kehormatan Dubes Belarus*
Bisnis Metro, JAKARTA — Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (Kasau) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna, S.E., M.M menerima kunjungan kehormatan Duta Besar (Dubes) Luar Biasa dan Berkuasa Penuh Republik Belarus untuk Indonesia H.E. Mr. Valery Kolesnik di Mabesau Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Jumat (25/5/2018).

Kasau sangat mengapresiasi kunjungan Dubes Belarus untuk Indonesia yang dimaksudkan untuk mempererat hubungan kedua negara yang telah terjalin baik selama ini dan menyampaikan ucapan terima kasih karena Belarus telah ikut ambil bagian dalam perawatan pesawat tempur Sukhoi milik TNI AU.

“Belarus merupakan negara sahabat yang juga sekaligus sebagai mitra TNI AU di bidang pertahanan, seperti pemeliharaan tingkat berat dan system upgrade pesawat tempur Sukhoi di fasilitas 558 Aviation Repair Plant,” kata Kasau.

Pada tahun 2017 telah dilaksanakan pemeliharaan 2 unit pesawat Sukhoi, dan saat ini sedang dilaksanakan pemeliharaan 2 unit pesawat Sukhoi Su-30MK yang akan selesai pada bulan September 2018.




TNI AU terus melengkapi persenjataan pesawat Sukhoi (photo : su-27 flanker)

Sementara itu, Dubes Kolesnik mengatakan, hubungan bilateral antara Indonesia dan Belarus semakin erat khususnya di bidang pertahanan yang dibuktikan dengan adanya kerja sama di bidang pemeliharaan pesawat tempur Sukhoi TNI AU di Belarus. Ia juga menawarkan kerja sama di bidang pertukaran Taruna/Cadet Akademi Angkatan Udara kedua negara.

“Saat ini Belarus memiliki kemampuan yang luas di bidang industri pertahanan, bukan hanya di bidang pemeliharaan pesawat namun juga sudah mampu memproduksi berbagai alutsista diantaranya peluru kendali dari udara ke udara jarak menengah serta teknologi optik untuk penginderaan pasukan khusus,” ujar Dubes Kolesnik.

Menanggapi hal tersebut, Kasau menyambut baik tawaran pertukaran Taruna AAU dengan Taruna Akademi Angkatan Udara Belarus dan akan mengkaji lebih lanjut metode pertukaran yang akan digunakan. 

Terkait produk peluru kendali udara ke udara jarak menengah di atas 20 km buatan Belarus, Kasau menyampaikan bahwa TNI AU saat ini dalam tahap pengembangan kekuatan dan perlu memiliki peluru kendali jarak menengah, khususnya untuk pesawat tempur Sukhoi.

Pada kesempatan tersebut, Kasau didampingi Aspam Kasau Marsda TNI Dwi Fajariyanto, Aslog Kasau Marsda TNI Eko Supriyanto, S.E., M.M., dan Kadispenau Marsma TNI Ir. Novyan Samyoga, M.M., Sedangkan Dubes Belarus didampingi staf Kedubes Belarus Mr. Glen Krykanov.

(Bisnis Metro)


----------



## Logam42

madokafc said:


> *Bring on the soldiers*
> 
> Editorial Board
> The Jakarta Post



I usually attempt to avoid Jakarta Post editorials, they tend to forcefully interpret Indonesian issues through the lens of western liberalism. While definitely still factual, their biases can be a bit _*thick*_ at times.

That said, here's a take on the same issue by SCMP, a newspaper based in Hong-Kong.
________________________

*Indonesia strengthens anti-terror laws against home-grown militants following deadly Islamic State attack*
22 May 2018




_Indonesia’s parliament approved on Friday tougher anti-terrorism laws as it seeks to combat a surge in home-grown Islamist militancy, days after suicide bombings claimed by Islamic State killed more than 30 people in the city of Surabaya._

Revising a 2003 law became a top priority for the world’s biggest Muslim-majority country after the Surabaya attacks, the deadliest in Indonesia in nearly two decades.

The revised law allows police to preemptively detain suspects for longer and prosecute those who join or recruit for militant groups.

It also seeks to determine the sensitive issue of the military’s role in anti-terrorism operations.

“The president hopes that with the passage of this bill, we can be successful in eradicating terrorism using both soft power and hard power,” Johan Budi, a spokesman for President Joko Widodo, said in a text message.

Indonesia’s most deadly Islamist militant attack took place on the tourist island of Bali in 2002, when bombers killed 202 people, most of them foreign tourists.

The president hopes that with the passage of this bill, we can be successful in eradicating terrorism
JOHAN BUDI, PRESIDENTIAL SPOKESMAN
In subsequent years, Indonesia scored some major successes in tackling militancy.

But recently there has been a resurgence of militant violence and scores of Indonesians have travelled to the Middle East to fight for Islamic State.

Thousands are believed to be drawing inspiration from the group at home.

Law enforcement agencies have complained that they lack the power to detain militants suspected of plotting attacks unless a threat is made or an attack actually carried out.

Under the revised law, anyone suspected of planning an attack can be held for up to 21 days for an initial examination, instead of a week, and for up to 200 days for a formal investigation.

Suspects will also be open to prosecution for joining a “terrorist” organisation, disseminating such teachings or taking part in military-style training at home or overseas.

Those convicted of smuggling explosives or other chemicals and weapons into or out of the country for “terrorism” will face a maximum penalty of death.

The revised bill was proposed by Widodo’s government in early 2016, after a gun and suicide-bomb attack in Jakarta, which at the time was the first Islamic State-linked attack in Southeast Asia.

But the proposed changes languished in parliament amid concern over infringement of rights and after some parties objected to clauses that could mean greater military involvement in internal security.

The new bill states that overcoming terrorism is part of the military’s operations outside of war, but it can only get involved upon a request from the police and with presidential approval.





Separately, Widodo’s government has proposed setting up a special military task force to boost the efforts of the elite counterterrorism police squad, Detachment, or “Densus”, 88.

There have long been concerns that rivalry between the police and the military could complicate the fight against militants.

“They will only be allowed to get involved in the operational phase, where the police feel they need more resources,” Atmadji Sumarkidjo, a senior government official, said of the military.

The bombings in Surabaya, in which two families, including children as young as eight, carried out suicide attacks on churches and a police station, added a sense of urgency to the legislation.

Andreas Harsono of Human Rights Watch welcomed the central role of the national anti-terrorism agency in the new bill, though said more needed to be done to monitor radicalised people returning from the Middle East.

“The law itself isn’t a silver bullet. It’s time for a sober assessment of why most deradicalisation programmes have not worked,” he said.

The legislation will still also not be as tough as some other countries in the region.

Malaysia in 2015 reintroduced a law under which suspects can be detained without trial for up to two years with two-year extensions thereafter.
____________________________

Edit:
As you can see, exact same facts, same news. Unlike the JP article though, it doesn't spend 80% of its word count on fear-mongering and passive-aggressively trying to defend the previous _weak_ anti-terrorism law. Instead, it thoroughly outlined what the new bill changed a lot better than the JP article, acknowledged concerns, but allowed space for the reader to make their own conclusions.


----------



## Nike

jek_sperrow said:


> agree.
> >meat shield
> Yeah; buffer zone from whatever coming from the north(south is safe as long as the penguin keep their pacifism), but Indonesia is also a potential threat. That's why they have jorn in the north.
> 
> >OPM
> Australia best interest is that Indonesia keep intact, Yugoslavia2 near their border won't be good, Indonesia is too diverse be it ethnic, culture,etc; scattered on thousands of island along 5000+ km the only thing that unite us is Indonesia -> sumpah pemuda. Yeah if Indonesia is falling apart then FUBAR. Civil war, Somali style piracy, rogue state etc, not good for the indo-pacific region.
> 
> >closed doors for most economic cooperation with Asia.
> It's Asian century, asia will rise.
> 
> >suck up
> well he is unique, he said "will we found peace from Asia, or will we found peace in Asia" and he choose the latter (check out: http://abc.net.au/news/2012-11-14/i...rime-minister-paul-keating/4372568#transcript)
> 
> They need to learn Indonesian(asian) culture so we can have a better relationship (simple, easy but have great effect). And also communication and discussion is better than sususpicission.



Well, this is instance of Australian had become our necessary neighbours


----------



## Nike

Buat angkutan sembako, yeah right. Tetep aja operator TNI AU 





INDONESIA
*A400M AKAN DIGUNAKAN UNTUK MENGANGKUT SEMBAKO*
26 MEI 2018 DIANEKO_LC 2 KOMENTAR
Salah satu kesenjangan ekonomi Indonesia saat ini ada di wilayah timur khususnya Papua. Menyikapi kesenjangan ekonomi di wilayah timur ini pemerintah lantas melakukan berbagai upaya salah satunya ialah menyediakan angkutan udara (Airlift) dan optimalisasi tol laut.

Tak tanggung-tanggung pemerintah Indonesia berencana membeli lima buah pesawat angkut berat, A 400 M buatan Airbus Defence and Space (ADS). Harga per unit A 400 M adalah 2,3 triliun rupiah.

Belum lagi perawatan yang mahal dari pesawat angkut berspesifikasi militer ini.

Rencananya pesawat A 400 M digunakan untuk mengangkut sembako macam beras, minyak dan lain sebagainya untu masyarakat Papua.

Walaupun berspesifikasi militer namun pembelian pesawat ini bukan dilakukan oleh Kemenhan RI tapi oleh salah satu BUMN PT Perusahaan Perdagangan Indonesia (PPI).

Namun walaupun begitu pengoperasian pesawat tetap dari TNI AU.

Sampai saat ini proses pembelian A 400 M sampai dalam penandatangan Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) antar kedua belah pihak.

Rencananya Indonesia akan membeli dua unit terlebih dahulu sebelum tiga unit menyusul kemudian.


“MoU-nya sudah ditandatangani, namun kita masih menunggu Indonesia menandatangani kontrak (pembelian),” kata juru bicara Airbus seperti dilansir dari Kompas Tekno, Senin (21/05/2018) di Jakarta.

Sekedar diketahui MoU ini sifatnya tidak mengikat dan pembelian masih bisa dibatalkan.

Akan tetapi jika kontrak pembelian sudah ditandatangani oleh pihak bersangkutan maka wajib dibeli.

“Jika kontraknya ditandatangani sekarang, kami bisa mengirimkan dalam waktu 2,5 hingga 3 tahun, namun itu dikembalikan lagi bagaimana permintaan pembeli,” tambahnya.

Bukan hanya dari PT.PPI dan TNI AU, Pelita Air juga terlibat dalam proses pembelian ini.

A 400 M ialah pesawat angkut militer bermesin empat turboprop.

Pembuatan A 400 M sendiri melibatkan tujuh negara dalam skema pembiayaannya.

Diluar negara-negara Uni Eropa pengguna A 400 M adalah Malaysia, sebagaimana dikutip dari laman _Grid (26/ 05)_.


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Indonesia Coast Guard air element and Australian coast guard doing sharing data and intelligent during Gannet operation

*Indonesia-Australia Sharing Data Dalam Operasi GANNET*
winarko 8 hours ago Comment





Operasi Gannet


SIAGAINDONESIA.COM Operasi Bersama GANNET antara Indonesia-Australia sebagai salah satu bentuk kerja sama dua negara yang dilaksanakan melalui sharing data dan aksi bersama Bakamla, KKP, dan ABF, di daerah operasi bersama di perbatasan Indonesia-Darwin telah memasuki hari terakhir, Sabtu (26/5/18).

Sehari sebelum kegiatan berakhir (25/5/18), Team air rider Operasi GANNET dari Indonesia yaitu kasubdit Operasi Laut Bakamla Kolonel Laut Imam Hidayat dan Kasi Operasi Pusdal I KKP Adi B Wicaksono melaksanakan kunjungan dan koordinasi dengan Konjen RI di Darwin, diterima oleh Sekretaris Utama fungsi protokoler dan konsuler Vivin dan stafnya Daniel.

Pertemuan antara lain membahas tentang Operasi GANNET yang sedang berlangsung, perkembangan permasalahan maritim terkait kebijakan pemerintah Australia tentang keamanan dilaut, serta penanganan kasus perikanan dan kerjasama yg sedang dilaksanakan. Adapun topik hangat dalam pembicaraan tersebut adalah bahwa data nelayan yang ditangkap cenderung orangnya sama atau berulang ulang , tangkapan tersebut berada di daerah perbatasan grey area, yaitu batas wilayah pada area yang diklaim kedua negara.

Operasi GANNET berlangsung sejak 19 – 26 Mei 2018 ini didukung dengan patroli udara bersama yang melibatkan Bakamla, KKP dan Australian Border Force (ABF) dalam hal ini yaitu Mr. Carl Black More dengan menggunakan pesawat Dash 8 yang memiliki kemampuan radar survailence, foto udara, infra red dan komunikasi.


http://www.siagaindonesia.com/184356/indonesia-australia-sharing-data-dalam-operasi-gannet.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

at PT. PAL

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## striver44

Credit : Lembaga Keris Facebook page

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## initial_d

pr1v4t33r said:


> at PT. PAL


Kayanya yg foto diatas (dok dengan kasel) bukan di PT.PAL deh, mungkin di boustead malaysia, kalau ga salah kan itu scorpene

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> at PT. PAL


scorpene?????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

pr1v4t33r said:


> at PT. PAL


Yang di bawah memang LPD di PT PAL, tapi yang di atas kok Scorpene ya ? Scorpene punya siapa ? Di galangan mana ?

Tulung dicek lagi mas Pr1v4t33r.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Navy transfers fleet of Kapitan Pattimura-class corvette to Armada III

Indonesia is transferring its fleet of ex-East German Navy corvettes to a newly established fleet
Move aims to equip the new formation with vessels capable of better patrolling Arafura, Timor seas
The Indonesian Navy (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) is in the process of transferring its fleet of Kapitan Pattimura (Parchim I)-class corvettes as part of a major fleet reorganisation, a senior official from the service confirmed with _Jane’s_ .

The vessels are being transferred to the command of a new geographical fleet known as Armada III and the corvettes will be redistributed to various regional naval bases that report to this formation.

_http://www.janes.com/article/80343/...apitan-pattimura-class-corvette-to-armada-iii_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## V3NOM12

Armada Barat got KCR and MLRF and the new Armada Timur got Pattimura Parchim Class. Hope in the future armada 3 will get KCR 60 at least. Main fleet still in Armada Tengah, good move but need more fleet to fill the 3 armada.


----------



## SIM.Inc

initial_d said:


> Kayanya yg foto diatas (dok dengan kasel) bukan di PT.PAL deh, mungkin di boustead malaysia, kalau ga salah kan itu scorpene


Thats chilean scorpane SS O'higgins and not at PT. PAL


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

V3NOM12 said:


> Armada Barat got KCR and MLRF and the new Armada Timur got Pattimura Parchim Class. Hope in the future armada 3 will get KCR 60 at least. Main fleet still in Armada Tengah, good move but need more fleet to fill the 3 armada.



All fleets will have their own destroyers, frigates, corvettes and FACs. Only needs time. Just be patient.


----------



## Nike

*India`s PM to arrive on Tuesday night*
Selasa, 29 Mei 2018 08:38 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Prime Minister of India Shri Narendra Modi. (REUTERS )

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Prime Minister of India, Shri Narendra Modi, is scheduled to arrive in Indonesia on Tuesday night (May 29) on an official visit to Indonesia until Thursday (May 31) to strengthen cooperation between the two countries.

PM Modi is scheduled to land at the Soekarno-Hatta International Airport.

"There will be multiple engagements of the Prime Minister of India with the President of the Republic of Indonesia Joko Widodo. You know that there are certain standards of any official visit. There will be some public events in which the two leaders will be there together," the Ambassador of India to Indonesia, Pradeep Kumar Rawat, said at a press conference on Monday.

Rawat said PM Modi would leave Indonesia on Thursday morning.

After visiting Indonesia, Modi would make a brief stopover in Kuala Lumpur on May 31 to meet the newly elected Prime Minister of Malaysia, Mahathir Mohammad.

Modi will then pay an official visit to Singapore from May 31 to June 2 at the invitation of Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong.

Modi`s official engagements in Jakarta and Singapore will include meetings with the leadership, delegation-level talks, and meetings with the business and Indian communities. In Singapore, Modi is also scheduled to deliver the keynote address at the 17th Shangri-la Dialogue.

The government of India attached great importance to its relationship with the ASEAN region and was committed to deepening ties with each ASEAN member-country, within the framework of the "Act East" Policy, the Ambassador said.

The visit would enable leaders to discuss bilateral, regional and international issues of mutual interest.

This is PM Modi's first official visit to Indonesia and follows the state visit of President Widodo to India in December 2016 and for the ASEAN-India Commemorative Summit in January 2018.

Both leaders plan to discuss bilateral, regional and global issues. The bilateral agenda will aim at cooperation in politics, defence and security, maritime and economic affairs, and community and cultural ties.

The two leaders will also discuss the current conditions and challenges in the region and the world, as well as ways for both countries to work together and contribute to peace and prosperity.

Some Memoranda of Understanding are expected to be signed. Modi`s visit also aims to welcome the 70th anniversary of Indonesia-India diplomatic relations to be commemorated next year.

The second Indonesia-India CEO Forum meeting will also be held. The CEOs from the two countries will produce joint recommendations to be presented to the two leaders.

M052/INE
(T.M052/A/KR-BSR/A/H-YH)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Well, India got several good military products like Akash, bharat Electronic Radar system (most rip off Thompson radar), Naval gun and so on


----------



## nametag

madokafc said:


> Buat angkutan sembako, yeah right. Tetep aja operator TNI AU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDONESIA
> *A400M AKAN DIGUNAKAN UNTUK MENGANGKUT SEMBAKO*
> 26 MEI 2018 DIANEKO_LC 2 KOMENTAR
> Salah satu kesenjangan ekonomi Indonesia saat ini ada di wilayah timur khususnya Papua. Menyikapi kesenjangan ekonomi di wilayah timur ini pemerintah lantas melakukan berbagai upaya salah satunya ialah menyediakan angkutan udara (Airlift) dan optimalisasi tol laut.
> 
> Tak tanggung-tanggung pemerintah Indonesia berencana membeli lima buah pesawat angkut berat, A 400 M buatan Airbus Defence and Space (ADS). Harga per unit A 400 M adalah 2,3 triliun rupiah.
> 
> Belum lagi perawatan yang mahal dari pesawat angkut berspesifikasi militer ini.
> 
> Rencananya pesawat A 400 M digunakan untuk mengangkut sembako macam beras, minyak dan lain sebagainya untu masyarakat Papua.
> 
> Walaupun berspesifikasi militer namun pembelian pesawat ini bukan dilakukan oleh Kemenhan RI tapi oleh salah satu BUMN PT Perusahaan Perdagangan Indonesia (PPI).
> 
> Namun walaupun begitu pengoperasian pesawat tetap dari TNI AU.
> 
> Sampai saat ini proses pembelian A 400 M sampai dalam penandatangan Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) antar kedua belah pihak.
> 
> Rencananya Indonesia akan membeli dua unit terlebih dahulu sebelum tiga unit menyusul kemudian.
> 
> 
> “MoU-nya sudah ditandatangani, namun kita masih menunggu Indonesia menandatangani kontrak (pembelian),” kata juru bicara Airbus seperti dilansir dari Kompas Tekno, Senin (21/05/2018) di Jakarta.
> 
> Sekedar diketahui MoU ini sifatnya tidak mengikat dan pembelian masih bisa dibatalkan.
> 
> Akan tetapi jika kontrak pembelian sudah ditandatangani oleh pihak bersangkutan maka wajib dibeli.
> 
> “Jika kontraknya ditandatangani sekarang, kami bisa mengirimkan dalam waktu 2,5 hingga 3 tahun, namun itu dikembalikan lagi bagaimana permintaan pembeli,” tambahnya.
> 
> Bukan hanya dari PT.PPI dan TNI AU, Pelita Air juga terlibat dalam proses pembelian ini.
> 
> A 400 M ialah pesawat angkut militer bermesin empat turboprop.
> 
> Pembuatan A 400 M sendiri melibatkan tujuh negara dalam skema pembiayaannya.
> 
> Diluar negara-negara Uni Eropa pengguna A 400 M adalah Malaysia, sebagaimana dikutip dari laman _Grid (26/ 05)_.



regarding A400M, Does TNI AU going to bear the burden to operate (fuel, maintenance, etc) to transport "sembako" accross indonesia?

A lot of forumer approve the acquisition of A400M because the acquisition budget are taken from PT.PPI. But people forgot to mention the upkeep cost of operating several of these transports, does the budget also came from BUMN or from Ministry of defence? If the operation cost came from TNI AU budget, then i fear that it will only become hangar display. Not only that it will take a chunk of TNI AU budget to operate, building maintenance & support facility for only 2-4 of these planes are inefficient.


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## barjo

striver44 said:


>


I love this parchim corvette since the beginning, hope navy future corvette sub hunter still use the same RBU 

love in the first sight LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

barjo said:


> I love this parchim corvette since the beginning, hope navy future corvette sub hunter still use the same RBU
> 
> love in the first sight LOL



I predict these 2 RBUs of Parchim will be splitted into 2 unit of our local future corvettes, thus 14 Parchim x 2 unit RBUs = 28 RBUs will be used into next 28 unit local corvettes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Two Refurbhised Su-30MK will be Finished in September 2018*

30 Mei 2018





Sukhoi Su-30MK number 01 and 02 (all photos : Kaskus Militer)

CAMTO - Indonesia expects to receive two refurbished Su-30MK fighters, the maintenance of which has been conducted since 2017 at the "558 Aircraft Repair Plant" (Baranovichi, RB), by September 2018.

As reported by Bisnis Metro, it became known after the talks of the Ambassador Extraordinary and Plenipotentiary of the Republic of Belarus in Indonesia Valeriy Kolesnik and the commander (chief of staff) of the Air Force of Indonesia, Marshal of the Air, Yuu Sutisny, who took place on May 25 in Maibes Chilongkap (Eastern Jakarta).

The Commander highly appreciated the relations between the two countries in the sphere of military-technical cooperation and called for their further strengthening. He also expressed gratitude to the Belarusian side for participating in the logistics of the park of Indonesian fighters of the brand "Su". In his turn, the Ambassador of the Republic of Belarus V. Kolesnik proposed to establish cooperation in the exchange of cadets of military academies of both countries.






As previously reported by CAMTO, on December 9, 2015, in a press release from the Indonesian Air Force, it was reported that two Su-27SK multi-role fighter aircraft with TS 2701 and TS 2702 onboard aircraft produced in 2003 would be repaired in Belarus. On December 8, 2015, both planes were loaded aboard the leased An-124 Ruslan aircraft and were delivered to OJSC 558 ARZ.

In April of this year, Tribune News referring to the representative of the Air Force of Indonesia reported that Belarus will undergo major repairs of four Su fighters of the Indonesian Air Force.

Two repaired Su-27SK fighters were returned to the customer at the Sultan Khasanuddin airbase on August 3, 2017 on board the An-124-100M Ruslan transport plane. Earlier, on March 15, 2017, two Su-30MK also produced in 2003 were delivered to Belarus for the maintenance.

Located in Sultan Hasanuddin airbase, the 11th squadron of the 5th Air wing has 16 aircrafts from a mixed fleet of Su-class aircraft: two Su-27SKs (received in 2003), three Su-27SMK (2010), two Su-30MK (2003) and nine Su-30MK2 (2008-2013).

(VPK)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, India to develop strategic Indian Ocean port*
By Reuters | Updated: May 30, 2018, 01.52 PM IST

India pledged on Wednesday to step up defence and maritime cooperation, with plans to develop a strategic Indonesian naval port in the Indian Ocean, the leaders of the two countries said after meeting in Jakarta.

Indonesian President Joko Widodo met Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi to discuss, among other issues, developing infrastructure and an economic zone at Sabang, on the tip of Sumatra island and at the mouth of the Malacca Strait, one of the busiest shipping channels for global trade.

"India is a strategic defence partner...and we will continue to advance our cooperation in developing infrastructure, including at Sabang Island and the Andaman Islands," Widodo told a news conference after the meeting at the presidential palace.

ADVERTISEMENT
Analysts say the move comes amid concerns over China's rising maritime influence in the region, and is part of Modi's "Act East" policy of developing stronger ties with the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN).

Modi this year invited the leaders of all ten ASEAN nations to attend New Delhi's Republic Day parade, the biggest such gathering of foreign leaders at the annual event.

ADVERTISEMENT
There has been tension in Southeast Asia over the disputed South China Sea, a busy waterway claimed in most part by China.
Brunei, Malaysia, the Philippines, Taiwan and Vietnam also have conflicting claims in the area, through which about $3 trillion worth of sea-borne goods passes every year.

ADVERTISEMENT
While not a claimant, Indonesia has clashed with Beijing over fishing rights around the Natuna Islands and expanded its military presence there. It has also renamed the northern reaches of its exclusive economic zone, to reassert its sovereignty.

Modi, who is making his first trip to Indonesia, is also set to visit the Istiqlal mosque in the capital of the world's biggest Muslim-majority country.

The Indian leader flies to Malaysia on Thursday to meet recently elected Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad before heading to neighbouring Singapore to address a regional security forum, the Shangri-La Dialogue.

Last week, Indonesia's chief maritime affairs minister, Luhut Pandjaitan, said the existing port at Sabang, which is 40 metres (131 ft) deep, could be developed to accommodate both commercial vessels and submarines, according to media.

Indonesia's transport minister told reporters on Wednesday the Sabang would get a transshipment port that could be developed over two years.

Asked about Indian investment in Sabang, Indian foreign ministry official Preeti Saran said New Delhi was interested in helping build infrastructure across Southeast Asia.

"There have been discussions about building infrastructure, it's not just seaports, but airports," she said. "There would be a lot of interest among Indian companies."

Widodo and Modi also signed pacts on cooperation in the pharmaceuticals and techonology industries.

https://m.economictimes.com/news/de...ic-indian-ocean-port/articleshow/64382106.cms

Got news PINDAD got agreement with Bukhanvala.ple to supply advance composite material armor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Modi having fun in Jakarta









Now, let's talk business..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## radialv

madokafc said:


> *Two Refurbhised Su-30MK will be Finished in September 2018*
> 
> 30 Mei 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sukhoi Su-30MK number 01 and 02 (all photos : Kaskus Militer)
> 
> CAMTO - Indonesia expects to receive two refurbished Su-30MK fighters, the maintenance of which has been conducted since 2017 at the "558 Aircraft Repair Plant" (Baranovichi, RB), by September 2018.
> 
> As reported by Bisnis Metro, it became known after the talks of the Ambassador Extraordinary and Plenipotentiary of the Republic of Belarus in Indonesia Valeriy Kolesnik and the commander (chief of staff) of the Air Force of Indonesia, Marshal of the Air, Yuu Sutisny, who took place on May 25 in Maibes Chilongkap (Eastern Jakarta).
> 
> The Commander highly appreciated the relations between the two countries in the sphere of military-technical cooperation and called for their further strengthening. He also expressed gratitude to the Belarusian side for participating in the logistics of the park of Indonesian fighters of the brand "Su". In his turn, the Ambassador of the Republic of Belarus V. Kolesnik proposed to establish cooperation in the exchange of cadets of military academies of both countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As previously reported by CAMTO, on December 9, 2015, in a press release from the Indonesian Air Force, it was reported that two Su-27SK multi-role fighter aircraft with TS 2701 and TS 2702 onboard aircraft produced in 2003 would be repaired in Belarus. On December 8, 2015, both planes were loaded aboard the leased An-124 Ruslan aircraft and were delivered to OJSC 558 ARZ.
> 
> In April of this year, Tribune News referring to the representative of the Air Force of Indonesia reported that Belarus will undergo major repairs of four Su fighters of the Indonesian Air Force.
> 
> Two repaired Su-27SK fighters were returned to the customer at the Sultan Khasanuddin airbase on August 3, 2017 on board the An-124-100M Ruslan transport plane. Earlier, on March 15, 2017, two Su-30MK also produced in 2003 were delivered to Belarus for the maintenance.
> 
> Located in Sultan Hasanuddin airbase, the 11th squadron of the 5th Air wing has 16 aircrafts from a mixed fleet of Su-class aircraft: two Su-27SKs (received in 2003), three Su-27SMK (2010), two Su-30MK (2003) and nine Su-30MK2 (2008-2013).
> 
> (VPK)


.......Two repaired Su-27SK fighters were returned to the customer at the Sultan Khasanuddin airbase on August 3, 2017 on board the An-124-100M Ruslan transport plane. Earlier, on March 15, 2017............. until now , I still never see booth of them fly...at least on photograph.....anybody...?


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

TNI AL memberangkatkan 215 prajurit korps Marinir serta dua Kapal perang KRI Makassar (590) dan KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata-331 untuk mengikuti kegiatan latihan perang Rim of The Pacific Exercises (Rimpac) di Hawaii, Amerika Serikat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*31 Mei 2018*



Dalam Rencana Strategis IV, TNI AU akan mempunyai satuan rudal jarak jauh (photo : ac.nato)

*Lanud, Hanud, Satrad dan Depohar*

ANGKASAREVIEW.COM – Empat Pangkalan TNI AU (Lanud) Tipe C akan dibentuk oleh TNI Angkatan Udara di Batam, Saumlaki/Selaru, Wamena, dan Sorong. Hal ini telah dituangkan dalam Rencana Strategis (Renstra) IV TNI AU periode 2020-2024.

Selain membangun empat lanud baru Tipe C, TNI AU juga akan membangun enam Satuan Radar (Satrad), dua Resimen Hanud (Reshanud), dan lima Detasemen Hanud (Denhanud). Ada pula pembentukan Detasemen/Satuan Peluru Kendali (Denrudal/Satrudal) Jarak Sedang dan Jarak Jauh.

Kemudian pembentukan Depo Pemeliharaan (Depohar) 80 dengan tiga Satuan Pemeliharaannya (Sathar 81, Sathar 82, Sathar 83) untuk pemeliharaan tingkat berat pesawat tempur.

Lalu pembentukan Depohar 90 dengan tiga Satharnya yaitu Sathar 91, Sathar 92, dan Sathar 93 untuk pemeliharaan tingkat berat helikopter.





Satuan pemeliharaan (Sathar) untuk pesawat tempur dan helikopter akan ditambah (photo : TNI AU)

Ada juga pembentukan Sathar baru sebagai pelengkap dari Sathar yang sudah ada. Yaitu Sathar 24 (Depohar 20), Sathar 34 (Depohar 30), Sathar 43 (Depohar 40), Sathar 54 (Depohar 50), Sathar 55 (Depohar 50), dan Sathar 65 (Dephar 60).

Selanjutnya, di dua Lanud Tipe A, masing-masing di Lanud Supadio, Pontianak dan Lanud Suryadarma, Subang TNI AU juga akan membentuk Skadron Teknik baru.

Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna memaparkan hal itu saat memberikan kuliah umum kepada para mahasiswa dan dosen Pascasarjana (S2) Universitas Pertahanan (Unhan) di Sentul, Bogor, Senin (28/5/2018).

Dikatakan KSAU, sesuai amanah Undang-undang TNI No 34 Tahun 2004 Pasal 10, TNI Angkatan Udara melaksanakan tugas TNI matra udara di bidang pertahanan, menegakkan hukum dan menjaga keamanan di wilayah udara yurisdiksi nasional sesuai dengan ketentuan hukum nasional dan hukum internasional yang telah diratifikasi. Selain itu TNI AU juga melaksanakan tugas TNI dalam pemberdayaan wilayah pertahanan udara.





Pangkalan udara baru tipe C akan dibuat di Batam, Saumlaki/Selaru, Wamena, dan Sorong (image : GoogleMaps)

Perihal sistem pertahanan maritim, lanjut KSAU, dibutuhkan Angkatan Laut yang kuat dan Angkatan Udara yang kapabel. Sehingga, penguasaan ruang udara dapat menjamin terwujudnya supremasi kekuatan maritim.

“Terwujudnya kebijakan pembangunan TNI AU yang andal dan disegani serta berkelas, tidak terlepas dari kebijakan Tripilar, yaitu kesiapan operasional, profesionalisme, dan kesejahteraan prajurit. Sedangkan empat program pembangunan kekuatan mancakup dukungan kesiapan matra udara, modernisasi alutsista dan non-alutsista, peningkatan profesionalisme personel matra udara, serta penyelenggaraan manajemen dan operasi matra udara,” papar Yuyu Sutisna.

*Kohanudnas digabung dengan Koopsau*

Sebelumnya, KSAU menjelaskan bahwa pada Renstra III (2015-2019), TNI AU telah dan akan melakukan validasi organisasi. Yaitu penggabungan Kohanudnas dan Koopsau menjadi Komando Operasi Udara Nasional (Koopsudnas), dan pembentukan Koopsud III sebagai kelanjutan dari rencana pembentukan Komando Gabungan Wilayah Pertahanan (Kogabwilhan).





Skuadron angkut akan dibentuk di Lanud Hasanuddin tahun 2019 (photo : Dimas Satrio)

Kemudian restrukturisasi Kodikau menjadi Kodiklatau dan Dispamsanau menjadi Pusintelau. Ada juga pembentukan Spotdirgaau dan Disopslatau serta pembentukan skadron udara baru untuk pesawat tempur, pesawat angkut, pesawat intai strategis, heli, dan pesawat terbang tanpa awak (PTTA).

*Dua skadron pesawat baru di Makassar*

Sementara itu, terkait skadron baru yang akan dibangun, KSAU menyatakan bahwa tahun depan Skadron Udara 9 (helikopter) dan Skadron Udara 33 (pesawat angkut) akan dibangun di Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin (HND), Makassar.

Hal tersebut dikatakan KSAU dalam kunjungannya ke Lanud HND hari ini, Rabu (30/5/2018).

“Rencana ke depan, di tahun 2019, akan dibentuk Skadron Udara 33 pesawat angkut dan Skadron Udara 9 helikopter,” ujar KSAU dalam pengarahannya kepada para perwira Lanud HND.





Skuadron helikopter akan dibentuk di Lanud Hasanuddin tahun 2019 (photo : tribun)

Hadir pada acara tersebut, Irjenau, para Asisten KSAU, Pangkohanudnas, Dankorpaskhas, Dankoharmatau, Pangkoopsau II, Waaspers KSAU, para Kadis jajaran Mabesau, dan Komandan Lanud HND Marsma TNI Bowo Budiarto.

KSAU menjelaskan, penempatan dua skadron baru di Lanud HND sebagai upaya TNI AU mendukung dan mewujudkan interoperabilitas antar satuan-satuan TNI di wilayah Sulawesi. Untuk diketahui, di Makassar saja terdapat beberapa satuan TNI lainnya seperti Divisi III Kostrad dan Lantamal VI.

Menyikapi rencana tersebut, KSAU minta agar Lanud HND melakukan persiapan, termasuk kesiapan sarana prasarana dan para awak pesawat.

Yang terkait dengan kesiapan pesawat, KSAU berharap ada sinergi yang baik antara kebutuhan kesiapan pesawat untuk melaksanakan misi dengan pelaksanaan upgrade atau perbaikan pesawat.





Pembentukan skadron udara baru untuk pesawat tempur, pesawat angkut, pesawat intai strategis, heli, dan pesawat terbang tanpa awak (PTTA) juga akan dilakukan dalam Rencana Strategis ke IV (photo : Saab)

“Lakukan kerja sama yang baik dengan PTDI dalam proses tersebut, sehingga kita dapat mendukung dan membesarkan Industri Pertahanan Nasional sesuai kebijakan pemerintah,” tekan Yuyu.

Kepada para penerbang, KSAU meminta untuk memanfaatkan alokasi jam terbang yang ada secara efektif dan efisien guna meningkatkan kemampuan dengan tetap berpatokan pada keselamatan (safety).

(Angkasa Review)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

madokafc said:


> *31 Mei 2018*
> 
> 
> 
> Dalam Rencana Strategis IV, TNI AU akan mempunyai satuan rudal jarak jauh (photo : ac.nato)
> 
> *Lanud, Hanud, Satrad dan Depohar*
> 
> ANGKASAREVIEW.COM – Empat Pangkalan TNI AU (Lanud) Tipe C akan dibentuk oleh TNI Angkatan Udara di Batam, Saumlaki/Selaru, Wamena, dan Sorong. Hal ini telah dituangkan dalam Rencana Strategis (Renstra) IV TNI AU periode 2020-2024.
> 
> Selain membangun empat lanud baru Tipe C, TNI AU juga akan membangun enam Satuan Radar (Satrad), dua Resimen Hanud (Reshanud), dan lima Detasemen Hanud (Denhanud). Ada pula pembentukan Detasemen/Satuan Peluru Kendali (Denrudal/Satrudal) Jarak Sedang dan Jarak Jauh.
> 
> Kemudian pembentukan Depo Pemeliharaan (Depohar) 80 dengan tiga Satuan Pemeliharaannya (Sathar 81, Sathar 82, Sathar 83) untuk pemeliharaan tingkat berat pesawat tempur.
> 
> Lalu pembentukan Depohar 90 dengan tiga Satharnya yaitu Sathar 91, Sathar 92, dan Sathar 93 untuk pemeliharaan tingkat berat helikopter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satuan pemeliharaan (Sathar) untuk pesawat tempur dan helikopter akan ditambah (photo : TNI AU)
> 
> Ada juga pembentukan Sathar baru sebagai pelengkap dari Sathar yang sudah ada. Yaitu Sathar 24 (Depohar 20), Sathar 34 (Depohar 30), Sathar 43 (Depohar 40), Sathar 54 (Depohar 50), Sathar 55 (Depohar 50), dan Sathar 65 (Dephar 60).
> 
> Selanjutnya, di dua Lanud Tipe A, masing-masing di Lanud Supadio, Pontianak dan Lanud Suryadarma, Subang TNI AU juga akan membentuk Skadron Teknik baru.
> 
> Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna memaparkan hal itu saat memberikan kuliah umum kepada para mahasiswa dan dosen Pascasarjana (S2) Universitas Pertahanan (Unhan) di Sentul, Bogor, Senin (28/5/2018).
> 
> Dikatakan KSAU, sesuai amanah Undang-undang TNI No 34 Tahun 2004 Pasal 10, TNI Angkatan Udara melaksanakan tugas TNI matra udara di bidang pertahanan, menegakkan hukum dan menjaga keamanan di wilayah udara yurisdiksi nasional sesuai dengan ketentuan hukum nasional dan hukum internasional yang telah diratifikasi. Selain itu TNI AU juga melaksanakan tugas TNI dalam pemberdayaan wilayah pertahanan udara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pangkalan udara baru tipe C akan dibuat di Batam, Saumlaki/Selaru, Wamena, dan Sorong (image : GoogleMaps)
> 
> Perihal sistem pertahanan maritim, lanjut KSAU, dibutuhkan Angkatan Laut yang kuat dan Angkatan Udara yang kapabel. Sehingga, penguasaan ruang udara dapat menjamin terwujudnya supremasi kekuatan maritim.
> 
> “Terwujudnya kebijakan pembangunan TNI AU yang andal dan disegani serta berkelas, tidak terlepas dari kebijakan Tripilar, yaitu kesiapan operasional, profesionalisme, dan kesejahteraan prajurit. Sedangkan empat program pembangunan kekuatan mancakup dukungan kesiapan matra udara, modernisasi alutsista dan non-alutsista, peningkatan profesionalisme personel matra udara, serta penyelenggaraan manajemen dan operasi matra udara,” papar Yuyu Sutisna.
> 
> *Kohanudnas digabung dengan Koopsau*
> 
> Sebelumnya, KSAU menjelaskan bahwa pada Renstra III (2015-2019), TNI AU telah dan akan melakukan validasi organisasi. Yaitu penggabungan Kohanudnas dan Koopsau menjadi Komando Operasi Udara Nasional (Koopsudnas), dan pembentukan Koopsud III sebagai kelanjutan dari rencana pembentukan Komando Gabungan Wilayah Pertahanan (Kogabwilhan).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skuadron angkut akan dibentuk di Lanud Hasanuddin tahun 2019 (photo : Dimas Satrio)
> 
> Kemudian restrukturisasi Kodikau menjadi Kodiklatau dan Dispamsanau menjadi Pusintelau. Ada juga pembentukan Spotdirgaau dan Disopslatau serta pembentukan skadron udara baru untuk pesawat tempur, pesawat angkut, pesawat intai strategis, heli, dan pesawat terbang tanpa awak (PTTA).
> 
> *Dua skadron pesawat baru di Makassar*
> 
> Sementara itu, terkait skadron baru yang akan dibangun, KSAU menyatakan bahwa tahun depan Skadron Udara 9 (helikopter) dan Skadron Udara 33 (pesawat angkut) akan dibangun di Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin (HND), Makassar.
> 
> Hal tersebut dikatakan KSAU dalam kunjungannya ke Lanud HND hari ini, Rabu (30/5/2018).
> 
> “Rencana ke depan, di tahun 2019, akan dibentuk Skadron Udara 33 pesawat angkut dan Skadron Udara 9 helikopter,” ujar KSAU dalam pengarahannya kepada para perwira Lanud HND.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skuadron helikopter akan dibentuk di Lanud Hasanuddin tahun 2019 (photo : tribun)
> 
> Hadir pada acara tersebut, Irjenau, para Asisten KSAU, Pangkohanudnas, Dankorpaskhas, Dankoharmatau, Pangkoopsau II, Waaspers KSAU, para Kadis jajaran Mabesau, dan Komandan Lanud HND Marsma TNI Bowo Budiarto.
> 
> KSAU menjelaskan, penempatan dua skadron baru di Lanud HND sebagai upaya TNI AU mendukung dan mewujudkan interoperabilitas antar satuan-satuan TNI di wilayah Sulawesi. Untuk diketahui, di Makassar saja terdapat beberapa satuan TNI lainnya seperti Divisi III Kostrad dan Lantamal VI.
> 
> Menyikapi rencana tersebut, KSAU minta agar Lanud HND melakukan persiapan, termasuk kesiapan sarana prasarana dan para awak pesawat.
> 
> Yang terkait dengan kesiapan pesawat, KSAU berharap ada sinergi yang baik antara kebutuhan kesiapan pesawat untuk melaksanakan misi dengan pelaksanaan upgrade atau perbaikan pesawat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pembentukan skadron udara baru untuk pesawat tempur, pesawat angkut, pesawat intai strategis, heli, dan pesawat terbang tanpa awak (PTTA) juga akan dilakukan dalam Rencana Strategis ke IV (photo : Saab)
> 
> “Lakukan kerja sama yang baik dengan PTDI dalam proses tersebut, sehingga kita dapat mendukung dan membesarkan Industri Pertahanan Nasional sesuai kebijakan pemerintah,” tekan Yuyu.
> 
> Kepada para penerbang, KSAU meminta untuk memanfaatkan alokasi jam terbang yang ada secara efektif dan efisien guna meningkatkan kemampuan dengan tetap berpatokan pada keselamatan (safety).
> 
> (Angkasa Review)




Resume :
Indonesian Air Force Planned 2020-2024
More small strategic air bases near the border.
More maintenance facility units.
More air defence regiments including radars, medium and long range air defense missile systems.
More squadrons : heavy lift transport, fighters, helicopters, UAVs, strategic surveillance aircrafts.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia enhances bilateral cooperation with India*
Kamis, 31 Mei 2018 07:35 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





President Joko Widodo (right) talked with Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi at the Merdeka Palace, Jakarta, Wednesday (30/5/2018). (ANTARA /Wahyu Putro A)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government is exploring the enhancement of bilateral cooperation with India in the form of a comprehensive strategic partnership.

"It is time for us to forge a comprehensive strategic partnership. A comprehensive strategic partnership must include concrete cooperation that can only be realized through increased engagement, including at the leaders` level," President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) remarked in a speech during a bilateral meeting of Indonesia and India at the Merdeka Palace here on Wednesday.

According to Jokowi, the two countries need to welcome a comprehensive strategic partnership by working harder for a mutually beneficial relationship.

Indian Prime Minister Narenda Modi is visiting Indonesia to provide new strength and spirit to the 70-year bilateral relationship to be commemorated in 2019.

The president also lauded the ongoing improvement in relations between Indonesia and India.

"This visit is very timely amid the emergence of a lot of global uncertainties in the world, and I hope this partnership would be able to contribute to stability, peace, and welfare of the world," the president stated.

Prime Minister Modi is on an official visit to Indonesia on May 29-31, 2018. Modi will meet with several CEOs to explore potential business.

In addition, Prime Minister Modi will meet the Indian diaspora at the Jakarta Convention Center.

(KR-LWA/INE)
(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/C/A014)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## striver44

Throwback thursday

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Defence minister discusses counter-terrorism with US counterpart*
Kamis, 31 Mei 2018 07:10 WIB - 3 Views

Reporter: antara





Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu (ANTARA PHOTO/HO/Puskomkemhan)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Defence Minister, Ryamizard Ryacudu, held a bilateral meeting with his US counterpart, James N Mattis, in Hawaii, US, on Tuesday on counter-terrorism among other issues.

The meeting was aimed at reaffirming the commitment of the two countries to their strategic partnership, especially in assessing and overcoming various challenges and threats to security in the region and in counter-terrorism efforts.

Ryamizard`s visit to Hawaii was on Mattis` invitation to attend the handing over ceremony for the post of commander of US PACOM (Pacific Command), whose name would be changed to Commander of Indo-Pacific.

Ryamizard expressed appreciation to the offer of defence cooperation from the US in the meeting. He said it was in line with Indonesia`s commitment to continue fighting terrorism and building its capacity, "be it in physical or non-physical terms especially against radical ideology".

He said Indonesia would continue to increase its defence cooperation with the US on land, sea and air. "Indonesia considers the US a strategic partner. The relations between Indonesia and the US at present are the strongest and the best in the field of defence compared to the precious periods," he said.

Indonesia was ready to increase its commitment to buy weaponry from the US, he added.

Reported by Syaiful Hakim
(H-YH/INE)
(TZ.SYS/B/KR-BSR/B/H-YH)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Here are the 10 takeaways from the two-day visit by Narendra Modi to Indonesia:

1. The two leaders covenanted to boost defense and maritime cooperation, with plans of launching a tactical Indonesian seaport in the Indian Ocean. They also conversed about developing infrastructure and an economic zone in Sabang, on the northern tip of Sumatra, which is less than a 100 nautical miles away from the Indian-administered Andaman and Nicobar Islands.

2. They also agreed to take crucial steps to increase connectivity between the Andaman and Nicobar Islands and Indonesian provinces in Sumatra to stimulate maritime commerce, the leisure industry and people-to-people interactions and expedite business-to-business linkages among the Chamber of Commerce of Andaman and their counterparts in the provinces of Sumatra, including Aceh.

3. They approved elevating bilateral relations to the level of a Comprehensive Strategic Partnership by formally signing more than a dozen agreements encompassing wide range of spheres of influence. Fifteen agreements were signed, which covered formation of a bilateral security forum, greater defense cooperation, cooperation in exploration and use of outer space for peaceful purposes, maritime affairs, trade and investment, science and technology, capacity building of public officials, dialogue and interaction between governments and think-tanks, as well as in health and railways.

4. To establish strong air connectivity, the two leaders applauded direct flights by Garuda Indonesia between Bali and Mumbai, which began in April, as well as the flights by Batik Air and Air Asia Indonesia serving Indian and Indonesian cities. They directed their respective civil-aviation agencies to hold a deliberation over the matter of enhancing traffic rights through bilateral air-services consultation, which will take place this year.

5. President Joko Widodo hailed the growth in Indian investment in Indonesia and its productive impact on the Indonesian economy. Prime Minister Modi also applauded the involvement of Indonesian enterprises through the “Make in India” initiative and invited more Indonesian establishments to take advantage of the offered opportunities. Both leaders agree to step up their efforts to take bilateral trade to US$50 billion by 2025.

6. Modi and Widodo highlighted the significance of a free, open, transparent, rules-based and peaceful Indo-Pacific region, in the midst of China stretching its influence in the strategic East and South China Seas. They released a document outlining the areas of maritime cooperation and envisaging a larger security framework in the Indo-Pacific region.

7. The two leaders condemned terrorism in all forms, as well as cross-border terrorism and terror-related pogroms in both countries, and declared that perpetrators of these acts must be brought to justice. Both leaders also acknowledged that terrorism should not be linked with any religion, creed, nationality or ethnicity.

8. They agreed to organize an inter-faith dialogue in Indonesia in October that will be followed by an analogous dialogue next year. The inter-faith dialogue is an echo of the joint obligation of both countries to reconnoitre a new understanding on the rise of religious identities and the dynamic of pluralism and to get rid of radicalism, terrorism and violent extremism.

9. The leaders applauded the signing of a memorandum of understanding between Layang-layang Museum in Jakarta and the Kite Museum of Ahmedabad for organizing annual kite festivals and noted with gratitude the holding of the First Joint Kite Exhibition on the theme of Ramayana and Mahabharata at the National Monument in Jakarta.

10. Modi announced a 30-day free visa for Indonesian citizens and invited the Indian diaspora to travel to their country of origin to experience the “New India.” He also invited them to make the Kumbh Mela Hindu pilgrimage to Prayag in Allahabad next year.

_http://www.atimes.com/widodo-modi-friendship-kite-flies-high-in-jakarta/_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

^^^ wow great...
Asal kita ga bli arjun tank aja deh..


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> ^^^ wow great...
> Asal kita ga bli arjun tank aja deh..



lol, much better taking blue print of 50 years old T72 design than arjun


----------



## Logam42

madokafc said:


> lol, much better taking blue print of 50 years old T72 design than arjun



Is... is it really that bad? I mean the Arjun 1 looked like a knockoff of Leopard 1, and the new Arjun Mk2 on paper seems somewhere in between a T90 and a Leopard Mk2.

Not cutting edge tech for sure and will get kicked around by western tanks but not the worst you could ask for.


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> Is... is it really that bad? I mean the Arjun 1 looked like a knockoff of Leopard 1, and the new Arjun Mk2 on paper seems somewhere in between a T90 and a Leopard Mk2.
> 
> Not cutting edge tech for sure and will get kicked around by western tanks but not the worst you could ask for.



Arjun is worst, the model is highly compromized without looking what it best for an Tank, speed, armor and punch (firepower). With T 72 you can get a cheap, capable and easy to maintain at field tank, and been proven can be mass produced at short times. Arjun is slumber, highly maintenance demanding, and not so easy to be mass produced. After all they outsourcing so many parts from so many foreign vendor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

madokafc said:


> Arjun is worst, the model is highly compromized without looking what it best for an Tank, speed, armor and punch (firepower). With T 72 you can get a cheap, capable and easy to maintain at field tank, and been proven can be mass produced at short times. Arjun is slumber, highly maintenance demanding, and not so easy to be mass produced. After all they outsourcing so many parts from so many foreign vendor



Yeah, I looked it up after posting the question. Good lord! It only looks good doesn't it?

35 years in development, 2/3rds of them broken after 2 years, best parts 'to be developed domestically' and perpetually 'pending'.

I have a new respect for PINDAD and their Turkish partner now. Black Tiger was to have 37 month development time and so far they are on target.


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> Yeah, I looked it up after posting the question. Good lord! It only looks good doesn't it?
> 
> 35 years in development, 2/3rds of them broken after 2 years, best parts 'to be developed domestically' and perpetually 'pending'.
> 
> I have a new respect for PINDAD and their Turkish partner now. Black Panther was to have 37 month development time and so far they are on target.



Well we learn many thing from our South Korean, Japan industry, who bring practical culture while investing their automotive industry here, on how to procure and securing parts for production, how to design a practical vehicle without being trapped on endless must be perfect circles. 

You can see on how much practical them compared to heavily engineered western design. Pindad newly raised engineer, have some background on them.

Actually most of Turkey company land vehicles design is being tilted toward western design, and their Inherent weakness for expensive and heavily engineered and complex for being sophisticated. Pindad give much input and cut the issue as much as possible, and black Panther become like what we see. If not we will be bogged down in problem like what Turkish army had with their own land vehicles program such as Altay, modern IFV and Turkish 8X8 program

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Logam42

madokafc said:


> Well we learn many thing from our South Korean, Japan industry, who bring practical culture while investing their automotive industry here, on how to procure and securing parts for production, how to design a practical vehicle without being trapped on endless must be perfect circles.
> 
> You can see on how much practical them compared to heavily engineered western design. Pindad newly raised engineer, have some background on them.



Look what I found:


> The decision to produce an indigenous Indian tank was made in 1972, shortly after the Indo-Pakistani War of 1971. In 1974, the state-run Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) was tasked with developing the tank. *It was to be a forty-ton vehicle, armed with a 105-millimeter gun.* It would be small enough to be strategically mobile, capable of being shuttled on internal lines (roads and railroads) to vital sectors along the long border with Pakistan.
> 
> Today, the Arjun Mk 1 is a sixty-two-ton tank, complete with a 120-millimeter gun, advanced composite armor, a 1,400-horsepower turbocharged engine, and advanced fire control and thermal sights. Although the tank’s specifications are impressive, the actual product leaves a lot to be desired.



Black Tiger Specifications:


> On 1 November 2016, during the 2016 Indo Defence expo, the first model of the tank was unveiled, along with some technical specifications.[6]Most notably, *the vehicles overall weight was reported to be around 35* *tonnes, and the main armament would be provided by a Belgian-made turret developed by CMI Defence featuring a 105mm rifled barrel*, capable of firing a wide range of projectiles.










umigami said:


> ^^^ wow great...
> Asal kita ga bli arjun tank aja deh..



Might actually be the reverse! Maybe another reason Modi suddenly so Gung-ho and willing to pay to build port in Sabang Island! 

Like 35 ton easily 40 if you add some extra armour on it (maybe cause overweight problem, but still, amazing we might be set to pull off what India failed to do in 35 years in less than 5).

EDIT: That news on how PINDAD has been the driving force for efficient development is really encouraging @madokafc , its good to know the government's trust (and funding) in PINDAD is being put to good use and isn't just money being shoved into a black hole like so many Defence budgets elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Water cannon, joint production Pindad-Tata

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## striver44

speaking about india, why aren't anyone interested in this....especially that our LAPAN had made little progress in their "scheduled space launch"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Credit to original owner of the pics

Loading and unloading exercise with Komodo and C130 H






Frogman 






AUSINDO exercise with TNI AD 411 mechanized infantry Battalion

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Construction completion of the new Bintuni Class LST KRI Teluk Lada-521 for the Indonesian Navy.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

*Rheinmetall To Supply Skyshield Defense Tech To Asian Nation*
Our Bureau

09:19 AM, April 25, 2018

572




Oerlikon Skyshield Air Defence System (Image: Rheinmetall)
Rheinmetall has won a contract to supply latest generation of its Skyshield air defense technology to an Asian nation worth over €100 million.

Production of the systems is already under way. Shipment will take place over the course of the next three years. Besides reconnaissance sensors, 35mm fire units and the accompanying command and control equipment, the contract includes a comprehensive logistics and service package, the company said in a statement Monday.

Rheinmetall will be providing complete training for operators and maintenance personnel as well as technical assistance and live fire exercise support in the customer country. Moreover, local companies will take part in the project, including construction of buildings and vehicle procurement.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/22...eld_Defense_Tech_to_Asian_Nation#.WxC-Kj0xfqA

Please compare with below news :

*TNI AU Beli 11 Oerlikon Skyshield dan Hercules Baru*
By az On 18/10/2017 In MILITARY 
Angkatan Udara Indonesia (TNI AU) akan datangkan senjata Penghalau Serangan Udara (PSU) Oerlikon Skyshield. Alat utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista) ini akan menambah benteng perlindungan objek vital dari serangan udara,

Kepala Staff Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI AU Hadi Tjahyono mengatakan, 11 Oerlikon skyshield akan ditempatkan di landasan udara yang membutuhkan.

“Penambahan Alutsista kita tambah itu orliekon, akan ada tambahan 11 oerlikon di lanud yang kita kira harus ditambah,” kata Hadi seusai menjadi inspektur upacara dalam perayaan HUT Korps Pasukan Khas (Korpaskhas) ke 70 di Lanud Adisutjipto, Jogja Selasa 17 Oktober 2017.

Oerlikon Skyshield merupakan senjata yang diproduksi Swiss dan punya efektivitas halau serangan pada jarak 4.000 meter dan ketinggian 1.000 meter. Selama ini TNI AU memang sudah mengoperasikan senjata tersebut.

Kapuspen TNI AU Jemi Trisonjaya pada saat yang sama menyebut penambahan Oerlikon Skyshield akan dilakukan secara bertahap.

“Kita kini punya 4 Oerlikon yang ada di Jakarta, Yogyakarta, Makassar, dan Pontianak. Sementara yang sebelas akan diadakan secara bertahap sesuai Renstra TNI AU,” kata Jemi sebagaimana dilaporkan Kontan.

Selain pengadaan Oerlikon Skyshield, rencananya TNI AU juga akan segera menambah Pesawat Hercules. Hadi menyebut Hercules yang akan didatangkan akan miliki teknologi terbaru.

“Kita akan datangkan satu Hercules Tipe C. Pesawat ini telah dilengkapi dengan oksigen, saat ketinggian 10 ribu Meter, pasukan penerjun akan aman karena masih ada oksigen dari pesawat,” tambah Hadi

https://www.jejaktapak.com/2017/10/18/tni-au-beli-11-oerlikon-skyshield-dan-hercules-baru/

Is it our Air Force already ordering the 11 skyshields on April 2018 ?

In the affirmative case, we have to wait these armaments will be delivered in 2020-2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia and India to boost defence industrial collaboration*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
31 May 2018
Indonesia and India signed a defence co-operation agreement (DCA) on 30 May to support defence trade opportunities and related industrial collaboration.

The accord was signed in Jakarta during talks between Indonesian President Joko Widodo and visiting Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi.

A joint statement said that both Widodo and Modi “identified co-operation in defence industry and technology as areas of great potential”.

It added that the two leaders have directed officials from both sides to expand collaboration in joint defence production, technology transfers, and technical assistance. Another priority, said the statement, is the “sourcing of defence equipment”.

In support of these efforts, the statement also disclosed that Indonesian company PT Pindad has signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) with Indian firm Bhukhanvala Industries to explore possibilities for collaboration.


http://www.janes.com/article/80477/indonesia-and-india-to-boost-defence-industrial-collaboration

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

*Ini 9 kesepakatan Indonesia-India saat Kunjungan PM Modi*

bagikan berita ke :
Rabu, 30 Mei 2018
Di baca kali






Kunjungan resmi Perdana Menteri India Narendra Modi ke Indonesia menghasilkan sejumlah kesepakatan. Tercatat sebanyak 9 kesepakatan berhasil dicapai kedua negara yang kemudian diumumkan selepas pertemuan bilateral.

Sebagaimana yang diungkapkan Presiden Joko Widodo dalam pernyataan pers bersama, salah satu dari sejumlah kesepakatan itu ialah mengenai pembaruan kerja sama di bidang pertahanan pertahanan dan produksi bersama sejumlah industri strategis.

Selain itu, kesepakatan lainnya yang berhasil dicapai ialah mengenai kerangka persetujuan kerja sama eksplorasi dan penggunaan antariksa untuk tujuan damai. Dokumen kerangka persetujuan itu ditandatangani oleh Kepala Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (LAPAN) RI dan Kepala ISRO India, sebagaimana dilansir dari siaran pers Deputi Bidang Pers, Protokol dan Media Sekretariat Presiden, Bey Machmudin.

Berikut ini ialah keseluruhan kesepakatan yang berhasil dicapai kedua negara dalam pertemuan tersebut:
1. Persetujuan antara Pemerintah RI dengan India mengenai *kerja sama dalam bidang pertahanan;*

2. Kerangka Persetujuan antara Pemerintah RI dengan India mengenai Kerja Sama *Eksplorasi dan Penggunaan Antariksa untuk Tujuan Damai*;

3. Memorandum Saling Pengertian mengenai Kerja Sama Teknis di Sektor Perkeretaapian antara Kementerian Perhubungan RI dan Kementerian Perkerataapian India;

4. Memorandum Saling Pengertian antara Pemerintah RI dengan India tentang Kerja Sama Ilmu Pengetahuan dan Teknologi;

5. Memorandum Saling Pengertian antara Lembaga Administrasi Negara RI dan Lal Bahadur Shastri National Academy of Administration India mengenai Kerja Sama Teknik di Bidang Pengembangan Kapasitas Aparatur Sipil Negara;

6. Memorandum Saling Pengertian antara Kementerian Luar Negeri RI dan Kementerian Luar Negeri India mengenai Dialog Kebijakan antara Pemerintah dan Interaksi antara Lembaga Kajian;

7. Memorandum Saling Pengertian antara Badan Pengawas Obat dan Makanan RI dan Kementerian Kesehatan dan Kesejahteraan Keluarga India dalam Kerja Sama di Bidang Regulasi Produk Obat, Bahan Baku Obat, Produk Biologi, dan Kosmetik;

8. Pernyataan Kehendak Pembentukan Kerja Sama antar Provinsi Bali dan Uttarakhand;

9. Memorandum Saling Pengertian Bidang Kesehatan. (*Humas Kemensetneg*)

*most interesting of all, is the space and military cooperation. Will India help us on our scheduled space launch project in 2019???? who knows*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia Told India Its Quest to Join Malacca Strait Patrols Isn't Feasible

About three weeks before Indian and Indonesian leaders sat down for talks in Jakarta on Tuesday, Indonesian experts had explained to their Indian counterparts that New Delhi’s quest to join the Malacca Strait Patrol (MSP) was “not feasible”.

Established in 2004, the MSP is a quadrilateral arrangement between Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore and Thailand for intelligence exchange, coordinated air (eye-in-the-sky) and sea patrol through the vital straits.

The narrow channel of water, which stretches for around 600 nautical miles, accounts for 25% of world trade. It is also one of the world’s energy chokepoints, with a transit volume of over 16 million barrels per day of crude oil and petroleum products. About 40% of India’s trade also goes through the straits.

Indian external affairs minister Sushma Swaraj had proposed the expert-level meeting during the joint commission meeting in January. Her counterpart, Indonesian foreign minister Retno Marsudi, readily agreed.

A highly-placed diplomatic source said that whenever India had brought up the issue of joining the MSP with Indonesia in the past, Jakarta had stated New Delhi did not either understand or delineate its role clearly.

Sources said the May 10 meeting was the first time that technical experts talked directly to help Indonesia comprehend the scope of Indian ambition. Both sides quickly realised that the Indian side had not fully come to grips with the nuts and bolts of the MSP.

Constructed as a “loose mechanism”, MSP members do not even conduct joint patrols. Instead, they take part in “coordinated patrols”, with each country staying in their own territorial waters.

When the Indian experts indicated that the Indian Navy expected to hold patrols inside the straits, the Indonesians pointed out that they never ventured into Malaysian or Singaporean waters.

“The littoral states are very cautious when dealing with patrol among themselves, let alone with a third state,” said the source.

Indonesia reiterated the legalistic objection that only states bordering the straits used for international navigation could patrol the straits under the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS). This was a reference to Section 37 of the UNCLOS, which says that non-littoral states can move from one part of the high sea to another through a strait in a “continuous and expeditious passage”. A patrol route would be circuitous, rather than “proceed without delay” in a straight line – and therefore preclude non-littoral states from the region, it is argued.

The ‘eye-in-the-sky’ aerial surveillance was also a subject of misconception. “It doesn’t involve respective aircrafts patrolling the length of the straits. Rather, officials from the four states board the same aircraft for conducting aerial patrol. On the other hand, Indian experts seemed to suggest that the aircraft from the Naval Base can go around the straits,” said the source.

At the end of the meeting, the Indian experts had both a better understanding of the MSP mechanism and the realisation that becoming a full member was probably an impossible dream.

_https://thewire.in/diplomacy/india-indonesia-malacca-strait-patrol_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

leopards are always a joy to look at, BTW tambahan tank lepard pa kabar????












RCWS




lembaga keris

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

*South Korea signals AESA progression*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
01 June 2018




South Korea is moving to the critical design phase of its programme to develop an AESA radar system for the Korean Fighter Experimental (KFX) aircraft, which is scheduled to be produced from the mid-2020s. Source: Korea Aerospace Industries
South Korea’s Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) has signalled progression in its programme to develop an active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar system in collaboration with local industry.

DAPA said in a statement on 31 May that its radar programme – intended to support the Korean Fighter Experimental (KFX) aircraft – has completed a two-year preliminary design phase and will now move to the critical design stage before a design review in May 2019.

Following the design review, DAPA hopes to produce a pilot prototype in 2020, which will be installed on early prototypes of the KFX from 2022. After several years of trials, DAPA aims to start initial production of both the aircraft and its AESA radar from the mid-2020s.

Under a KRW360 billion (USD334 million) contract awarded in mid-2016, the AESA development programme is led by Hanwha Systems, which is collaborating with the Agency for Defense Development (ADD), a DAPA subsidiary. Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI), as lead developer of the KFX, is also involved in the programme.

KAI has previously outlined a target to produce about 250 twin-engine KFX fighter aircraft to replace the Republic of Korea Air Force’s (RoKAF’s) F-4E Phantom and F-5E Tiger II aircraft and, ultimately, its F-16 Fighting Falcon platforms. KAI also expects to export several hundred KFX fighters.

http://www.janes.com/article/80552/south-korea-signals-aesa-progression

*Ini Dia, Penampakan C295 Berseragam Polisi Udara*
Juni 1, 2018 Berita No comments



Istimewa
*ANGKASAREVIEW.COM* – Pesawat angkut medium ringan C295 pesanan Direktorat Polisi Udara, Baharkam, Kepolisian Republik Indonesia (Polri) mulai tampak menggenakan seragam Polisi Udara berlabur warna biru-putih.

Pesawat terlihat sedang menjalani uji di kawasan pabrik PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) di Bandung, Jawa Barat. Hal ini menandakan pesawat tersebut tak lama lagi akan diserahterimakan.

Seperti diketahui Polri memesan satu pesawat C295 dan satu helikopter Bell 412EP dari PTDI. Penandatanganan kontraknya telah dilaksanakan pada 21 September 2015 di Markas Direktorat Polisi Udara, Pondok Cabe, Tangerang Selatan, Banten.

Pesawat C295 dikembangkan dari CN235 yang badannya diperpanjang tiga meter. Pesawat ini dibuat oleh Airbus Defence & Space di Spanyol. Pesawat menggunakan mesin turboprop baru Pratt & Whitney Canada PW127G yang dilengkapi enam bilah baling-baling Hamilton Standard 586-F.

Dibanding CN235 yang berkapasitas 50 orang atau muatan 6 ton, kinerja C295 lebih tinggi. C295 bisa mengangkut 70 orang pasukan atau muatan hingga 9,25 ton. Jangkauan terbang pun meningkat dari 4.355 km pada CN235 menjadi 5.400 km pada C295.




Erly



Erly
Kehadiran C295 akan menambah kekuatan yaptap (pesawat sayap tetap) Polud (Polisi Udara) menjadi 13 unit. Saat ini Polud diperkuat 2 NC212, 4 PZL M28, 2 Beechraft 1900D, 1 Beechraft 18CH, 2 Diamond DA 40, dan 1 Fokker F50 yang menjadi pesawat yaptap terbesar.

Pesawat angkut serbaguna C295 pesanan Polud terlihat masih menyandang registrasi pabrik, AX-2910. Ini bermakna pesawat C295 kesepuluh yang dirakit oleh PTDI. Selain pesanan Polri, pabrik pesawat pelat merah ini juga sedang menggarap sebuah C295 lainnya versi patroli maritim (MPA) untuk TNI AU.

_RANGGA BASWARA SAWIYYA_

http://www.angkasareview.com/2018/06/01/ini-dia-penampakan-c295-berseragam-polisi-udara/

Transport Aircraft C295 for Indonesian Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT Pindad expands co-operation with Indian firms

Indonesian defence company PT Pindad has outlined the scope of its expanding engagement with counterparts from India.

In a statement on 31 May state-owned PT Pindad confirmed that it had entered a new partnership with Bhukhanvala Industries and that it has expanded collaboration with Tata.

_PT Pindad said that under its partnership agreement with Bhukhanvala the two companies will develop a ceramic-based ballistic protection system for land vehicle platforms_ produced by the Indonesian company, such as its 6x6 Anoa and 4x4 Komodo armoured personnel carriers (APCs).

In addition, the two companies will explore opportunities for Bhukhanvala to provide assistance in the Indonesian company’s efforts to promote firearms – including its SS2 5.56 mm assault rifles, G2 series of 9 mm pistols, and SPR-4 sniper rifles – to the Indian military and paramilitary forces.

_http://www.janes.com/article/80549/pt-pindad-expands-co-operation-with-indian-firms_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## striver44

*TNI AU AKAN AKUSISI PESAWAT C-130 TYPE J DARI LOCKHEED MARTIN*
1 JUNI 2018 DIANEKO_LC 2 KOMENTAR


Menhan RI Ryamizard Ryacudu didampingi Atase Pertahanan RI Marsekal Pertama TNI A. Joko Takarianto sekaligus mewakili Panglima TNI menghadiri upacara serah terima jabatan Komandan US PACOM (Pacific Command) dari Admiral Harris Hary kepada Admiral Philips Davidson di Dermaga Pearl Harbor, Rabu (30/ 05).

Upacara serah terima jabatan yang dihadiri para Panglima negara- negara sekutu dan sahabat AS serta para Duta besarnya dipimpin oleh The US Secretary of Defence General James Mattis.

Sesuai dengan kebijakan strategi pertahanan AS 2018 di wilayah Asia Pacific, The US Secretary of Defence juga meresmikan perubahan nomenklatur organisasi US PACOM menjadi US INDO PACOM.

Sehari sebelumnya, Menhan RI mengadakan pertemuan bilateral dengan Secretary of Defense AS General Mattis di Markas Angkatan Laut Pearl Harbour untuk bersilaturahmi sekaligus memperkuat hubungan kerjasama dengan Amerika yang merupakan mitra strategis dalam memajukan dan meningkatkan bidang pertahanan dalam menghadapi situasi kawasan yang tidak stabil.

Pertemuan tersebut berlangsung terbuka dan bersahabat dan kedua belah pihak mempunyai komitmen yang sama dalam menciptakan stabilitas keamanan perdamaian di kawasan, dan sepakat membangun kerjasama yang nyata dalam menangani situasi keamanan kawasan yang sangat dinamis serta secara khusus siap bekerjasama dalam menanggulangi masalah terosrisme.

Dilansir dari laman _TNI AU (01/ 06)_, Pada kesempatan tersebut, Menhan RI mengatakan bahwa Indonesia akan terus menggunakan alutsista yang berasal dari industri pertahanan Amerika Serikat. Dalam waktu dekat TNI AU akan mengadakan pesawat C-130 type J dari Lockheed Martin dan Helicopter Apache yang saat ini sudah diterima Angkatan Darat. Tentunya akan diikuti dengan alutsista-alutsista lainnya sesuai rencana strategis pertahanan RI, ujarnya.





_Menhan RI Hadiri Sertijab Komandan US PACOM (TNI AU)_
Sementara itu, General Mattis mengatakan bahwa Amerika siap membantu Pemerintah RI dalam mengatasi gangguan keamanan dan penanggulangan terorisme. Pernyataan tersebut disambut baik Jenderal TNI (Purn) Ryamizard Ryacudu dan mengapresiasinya untuk bersama-sama mengatasi permasalah gangguan maupun ancaman dikawasan serta penanggulangan terosrisme.

Menurut kedua Mentri Pertahanan tersebut situasi politik bisa naik turun tapi hubungan pertahanan dan militer harus tetap kuat dan bahkan harus meningkat.

Amerika Serikat dan Indonesia mempunyai kepentingan bersama dalam meningkatkan hubungan kerjasama pertahanan dan selama ini telah melaksanakan latihan bersama antara kedua negara baik Angkatan Darat, Angkatan Laut, dan Udara. Pertukaran perwira siswa dan kegiatan lainnya juga sudah terlaksana tujuannya untuk memupuk jiwa kebersamaan dan membangun rasa saling percaya.

*what about the 5 A400M ???? cancelled??*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

striver44 said:


> *TNI AU AKAN AKUSISI PESAWAT C-130 TYPE J DARI LOCKHEED MARTIN*
> 1 JUNI 2018 DIANEKO_LC 2 KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> Menhan RI Ryamizard Ryacudu didampingi Atase Pertahanan RI Marsekal Pertama TNI A. Joko Takarianto sekaligus mewakili Panglima TNI menghadiri upacara serah terima jabatan Komandan US PACOM (Pacific Command) dari Admiral Harris Hary kepada Admiral Philips Davidson di Dermaga Pearl Harbor, Rabu (30/ 05).
> 
> Upacara serah terima jabatan yang dihadiri para Panglima negara- negara sekutu dan sahabat AS serta para Duta besarnya dipimpin oleh The US Secretary of Defence General James Mattis.
> 
> Sesuai dengan kebijakan strategi pertahanan AS 2018 di wilayah Asia Pacific, The US Secretary of Defence juga meresmikan perubahan nomenklatur organisasi US PACOM menjadi US INDO PACOM.
> 
> Sehari sebelumnya, Menhan RI mengadakan pertemuan bilateral dengan Secretary of Defense AS General Mattis di Markas Angkatan Laut Pearl Harbour untuk bersilaturahmi sekaligus memperkuat hubungan kerjasama dengan Amerika yang merupakan mitra strategis dalam memajukan dan meningkatkan bidang pertahanan dalam menghadapi situasi kawasan yang tidak stabil.
> 
> Pertemuan tersebut berlangsung terbuka dan bersahabat dan kedua belah pihak mempunyai komitmen yang sama dalam menciptakan stabilitas keamanan perdamaian di kawasan, dan sepakat membangun kerjasama yang nyata dalam menangani situasi keamanan kawasan yang sangat dinamis serta secara khusus siap bekerjasama dalam menanggulangi masalah terosrisme.
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _TNI AU (01/ 06)_, Pada kesempatan tersebut, Menhan RI mengatakan bahwa Indonesia akan terus menggunakan alutsista yang berasal dari industri pertahanan Amerika Serikat. Dalam waktu dekat TNI AU akan mengadakan pesawat C-130 type J dari Lockheed Martin dan Helicopter Apache yang saat ini sudah diterima Angkatan Darat. Tentunya akan diikuti dengan alutsista-alutsista lainnya sesuai rencana strategis pertahanan RI, ujarnya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Menhan RI Hadiri Sertijab Komandan US PACOM (TNI AU)_
> Sementara itu, General Mattis mengatakan bahwa Amerika siap membantu Pemerintah RI dalam mengatasi gangguan keamanan dan penanggulangan terorisme. Pernyataan tersebut disambut baik Jenderal TNI (Purn) Ryamizard Ryacudu dan mengapresiasinya untuk bersama-sama mengatasi permasalah gangguan maupun ancaman dikawasan serta penanggulangan terosrisme.
> 
> Menurut kedua Mentri Pertahanan tersebut situasi politik bisa naik turun tapi hubungan pertahanan dan militer harus tetap kuat dan bahkan harus meningkat.
> 
> Amerika Serikat dan Indonesia mempunyai kepentingan bersama dalam meningkatkan hubungan kerjasama pertahanan dan selama ini telah melaksanakan latihan bersama antara kedua negara baik Angkatan Darat, Angkatan Laut, dan Udara. Pertukaran perwira siswa dan kegiatan lainnya juga sudah terlaksana tujuannya untuk memupuk jiwa kebersamaan dan membangun rasa saling percaya.
> 
> *what about the 5 A400M ???? cancelled??*


Nunggu trampil dulu nyetir dan maintenance-nya untuk 2 unit yang dibeli PPI.


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> *TNI AU AKAN AKUSISI PESAWAT C-130 TYPE J DARI LOCKHEED MARTIN*
> 1 JUNI 2018 DIANEKO_LC 2 KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> Menhan RI Ryamizard Ryacudu didampingi Atase Pertahanan RI Marsekal Pertama TNI A. Joko Takarianto sekaligus mewakili Panglima TNI menghadiri upacara serah terima jabatan Komandan US PACOM (Pacific Command) dari Admiral Harris Hary kepada Admiral Philips Davidson di Dermaga Pearl Harbor, Rabu (30/ 05).
> 
> Upacara serah terima jabatan yang dihadiri para Panglima negara- negara sekutu dan sahabat AS serta para Duta besarnya dipimpin oleh The US Secretary of Defence General James Mattis.
> 
> Sesuai dengan kebijakan strategi pertahanan AS 2018 di wilayah Asia Pacific, The US Secretary of Defence juga meresmikan perubahan nomenklatur organisasi US PACOM menjadi US INDO PACOM.
> 
> Sehari sebelumnya, Menhan RI mengadakan pertemuan bilateral dengan Secretary of Defense AS General Mattis di Markas Angkatan Laut Pearl Harbour untuk bersilaturahmi sekaligus memperkuat hubungan kerjasama dengan Amerika yang merupakan mitra strategis dalam memajukan dan meningkatkan bidang pertahanan dalam menghadapi situasi kawasan yang tidak stabil.
> 
> Pertemuan tersebut berlangsung terbuka dan bersahabat dan kedua belah pihak mempunyai komitmen yang sama dalam menciptakan stabilitas keamanan perdamaian di kawasan, dan sepakat membangun kerjasama yang nyata dalam menangani situasi keamanan kawasan yang sangat dinamis serta secara khusus siap bekerjasama dalam menanggulangi masalah terosrisme.
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _TNI AU (01/ 06)_, Pada kesempatan tersebut, Menhan RI mengatakan bahwa Indonesia akan terus menggunakan alutsista yang berasal dari industri pertahanan Amerika Serikat. Dalam waktu dekat TNI AU akan mengadakan pesawat C-130 type J dari Lockheed Martin dan Helicopter Apache yang saat ini sudah diterima Angkatan Darat. Tentunya akan diikuti dengan alutsista-alutsista lainnya sesuai rencana strategis pertahanan RI, ujarnya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Menhan RI Hadiri Sertijab Komandan US PACOM (TNI AU)_
> Sementara itu, General Mattis mengatakan bahwa Amerika siap membantu Pemerintah RI dalam mengatasi gangguan keamanan dan penanggulangan terorisme. Pernyataan tersebut disambut baik Jenderal TNI (Purn) Ryamizard Ryacudu dan mengapresiasinya untuk bersama-sama mengatasi permasalah gangguan maupun ancaman dikawasan serta penanggulangan terosrisme.
> 
> Menurut kedua Mentri Pertahanan tersebut situasi politik bisa naik turun tapi hubungan pertahanan dan militer harus tetap kuat dan bahkan harus meningkat.
> 
> Amerika Serikat dan Indonesia mempunyai kepentingan bersama dalam meningkatkan hubungan kerjasama pertahanan dan selama ini telah melaksanakan latihan bersama antara kedua negara baik Angkatan Darat, Angkatan Laut, dan Udara. Pertukaran perwira siswa dan kegiatan lainnya juga sudah terlaksana tujuannya untuk memupuk jiwa kebersamaan dan membangun rasa saling percaya.
> 
> *what about the 5 A400M ???? cancelled??*



Err, the Airbus is just waiting for signing ceremony the deal is between indonesia SOE Ministry and Airbus. Meanwhile this C130J is deal between Ministry of defense and Lockheed Martin. this become part of the formation of new Airlifter squadron

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

madokafc said:


> Err, the Airbus is just waiting for signing ceremony the deal is between indonesia SOE Ministry and Airbus. Meanwhile this C130J is deal between Ministry of defense and Lockheed Martin. this become part of the formation of new Airlifter squadron



Not to replace the 50 years old herkies ?


----------



## Nike

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Not to replace the 50 years old herkies ?



Err not











Jumat, 11 Mei 2018 /
*Pindad Gelar Seminar Nasional Propelan*


Masih dalam rangkaian kegiatan HUT ke 35, PT Pindad (Persero) menyelenggarakan seminar nasional propelan bertajuk: “_Application of Smokeless Powder Propellant in Ammunition and Rocket_”pada 8 – 9 Mei 2018 di Graha Pindad Bandung. Seminar pada hari pertama berdiskusi tentang kondisi pengembangan propelan di Indonesia, sedangkan hari kedua tentang teknologi terkini dari propelan dan sharing knowledge dari pemilik industri propelan dari negara lain.

Pada hari pertama disampaikan paparan mengenai penjelasan terkait kebutuhan propelan dari TNI oleh Asrena Kasad yang diwakili Paban V/Dalproggar Srenad Wisnu Wardana, kemudian dilanjutkan dengan kebijakan-kebijakan industri propelan baik dari Kementerian Pertahanan dengan pembicara Dirjen Potensi Pertahanan Bondan Tiara Sofyan dan Kabalitbang Kemhan Anne Kusmayati. Dari Kementerian BUMN dalam hal ini diwakili oleh Asisten Deputi Pertambangan, Industri Strategis & Media (PISM), Yuni Suryanto. Penjelasan mengenai perkembangan dan kebutuhan di industri dijelaskan oleh Direktur Teknologi & Pengembangan Pindad, Ade Bagdja dan dari Direktur Teknologi & Pengembangan Dahana, Heri Heriswan.

Ade Bagdja saat konferensi pers mengatakan kebutuhan propelan dalam negeri, khususnya Pindad untuk mendukung pemenuhan alutsista dalam negeri sangat tinggi.

“Dengan menggunakan PMN 2012 & 2015, tahun depan atau 2020 Pindad akan memiliki kapasitas maksimum 4 x 90 juta butir per tahun. Untuk membuat munisi komponen utama yang strategis adalah propelan. Kebutuhan propelan untuk 360 juta butir adalah sekitar 500 ton. Semua kebutuhan TNI akan kita siapkan. Rencana Indonesia akan membangun pabrik propelan digawangi Dahana yang mampu memproduksi 400 ton propelan. Oleh karena itu kita mengundang mitra kita sehingga perlu mengadakan seminar tentang propelan,” ujar Ade.

Sementara itu Direktur Utama Dahana, Budi Antono mengatakan Dahana sesuai instruksi dari pemerintah sedang mempersiapkan pabrik untuk membuat propelan. Budi menyambut baik sinergi antar BUMN NDHI yang akan terjadi antara Pindad dan Dahana.

“Dahana sudah ditugaskan pemerintah untuk membuat propelan. Sekarang Kita sudah punya pabrik NG yang diresmikan oleh Menhan. Untuk komposisi sementara kita import NC dan kita akan membangun pabrik spherical powder dalam waktu kira-kira 3 tahun, kita sedang buat FS-nya. Dahana sebagai produsen, Pindad sebagai pengguna propelan. Sinergi BUMN ini sangat bagus bagi Pindad dan Dahana,” ujar Budi.

Pada hari kedua menghadirkan pembicara dari pelaku industri propelan luar negeri yang membahas tentang di Munisi kaliber Kecil dan Munisi Kaliber Besar beserta teknologi terkini propelan di dunia. Peserta diharapkan mendapat pengetahuan yang cukup dan belajar bagaimana mereka membangun industri propelan. Di penghujung acara juga dilakukan demo propelan yang ditembakkan dengan senjata Pindad, SS2 V4.

Propelan atau disebut juga bahan pendorong atau bubuk mesiu, memiliki nilai strategis yang tinggi, dikarenakan merupakan bahan untuk meluncurkan munisi dan roket dalam sistem persenjataan. Saat ini, propelan, seluruhnya masih diimpor dari luar negeri. Pengalaman di masa lalu menunjukkan bahwa kebijakan embargo dari negara barat dalam hal pengadaan propelan, bisa mengganggu produksi munisi maupun roket yang dipenuhi selama ini oleh industri pertahanan dalam negeri.

Upaya-upaya Pemerintah untuk membangun industri propelan di dalam negeri telah dilakukan, diantaranya adalah telah dituangkannya sebagai salah satu program prioritas Pemerintah dalam bidang pertahanan. Kementerian Pertahanan sudah memiliki road map pembangunan industri propelan. Dimulai sejak 2015-2017 Sebagai langkah awal telah dibangun pabrik nitrogliserin, sebagai salah satu bahan strategis yang diperlukan dalam pembuatan propelan. Selanjutnya akan membuat pabrik spherical powder untuk memenuhi kebutuhan MKK Pindad. Berikutnya akan meningkat untuk memenuhi MKB dan roket. Selanjutnya tahun 2018-2020 akan membuat spherical powder, sementara NC masih impor atau mendayagunakan industrinitroselulosa yang ada di Indonesia.

Seminar diikuti peserta dari TNI, Kementerian Pertahanan, Kementerian BUMN, Industri & Mitra yang berkaitan dengan propelan, serta mengundang Universitas. Seminar ini juga diikuti oleh Karyawan Pindad yang terkait industri propelan seperti dari Divisi Munisi, Senjata, Teknologi & Pengembangan serta QA. Hasil dari seminar ini akan dibuat resume yang akan disampaikan pada para pimpinan institusi undangan yang hadir.

Acara terselenggara berkat dukungan Roxel, Thales, Norinco, Eurenco, Rheinmetal Deinel Munition, Poongsan dan Ginlan serta dukungan media partner yakni liputan 6 dan K-Lite FM. (Ryan)

https://www.pindad.com/pindad-gelar-seminar-nasional-propelan

Seminary about development of propellant industry to support military industry in Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## umigami

striver44 said:


> *TNI AU AKAN AKUSISI PESAWAT C-130 TYPE J DARI LOCKHEED MARTIN*
> 1 JUNI 2018 DIANEKO_LC 2 KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> Menhan RI Ryamizard Ryacudu didampingi Atase Pertahanan RI Marsekal Pertama TNI A. Joko Takarianto sekaligus mewakili Panglima TNI menghadiri upacara serah terima jabatan Komandan US PACOM (Pacific Command) dari Admiral Harris Hary kepada Admiral Philips Davidson di Dermaga Pearl Harbor, Rabu (30/ 05).
> 
> Upacara serah terima jabatan yang dihadiri para Panglima negara- negara sekutu dan sahabat AS serta para Duta besarnya dipimpin oleh The US Secretary of Defence General James Mattis.
> 
> Sesuai dengan kebijakan strategi pertahanan AS 2018 di wilayah Asia Pacific, The US Secretary of Defence juga meresmikan perubahan nomenklatur organisasi US PACOM menjadi US INDO PACOM.
> 
> Sehari sebelumnya, Menhan RI mengadakan pertemuan bilateral dengan Secretary of Defense AS General Mattis di Markas Angkatan Laut Pearl Harbour untuk bersilaturahmi sekaligus memperkuat hubungan kerjasama dengan Amerika yang merupakan mitra strategis dalam memajukan dan meningkatkan bidang pertahanan dalam menghadapi situasi kawasan yang tidak stabil.
> 
> Pertemuan tersebut berlangsung terbuka dan bersahabat dan kedua belah pihak mempunyai komitmen yang sama dalam menciptakan stabilitas keamanan perdamaian di kawasan, dan sepakat membangun kerjasama yang nyata dalam menangani situasi keamanan kawasan yang sangat dinamis serta secara khusus siap bekerjasama dalam menanggulangi masalah terosrisme.
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _TNI AU (01/ 06)_, Pada kesempatan tersebut, Menhan RI mengatakan bahwa Indonesia akan terus menggunakan alutsista yang berasal dari industri pertahanan Amerika Serikat. Dalam waktu dekat TNI AU akan mengadakan pesawat C-130 type J dari Lockheed Martin dan Helicopter Apache yang saat ini sudah diterima Angkatan Darat. Tentunya akan diikuti dengan alutsista-alutsista lainnya sesuai rencana strategis pertahanan RI, ujarnya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Menhan RI Hadiri Sertijab Komandan US PACOM (TNI AU)_
> Sementara itu, General Mattis mengatakan bahwa Amerika siap membantu Pemerintah RI dalam mengatasi gangguan keamanan dan penanggulangan terorisme. Pernyataan tersebut disambut baik Jenderal TNI (Purn) Ryamizard Ryacudu dan mengapresiasinya untuk bersama-sama mengatasi permasalah gangguan maupun ancaman dikawasan serta penanggulangan terosrisme.
> 
> Menurut kedua Mentri Pertahanan tersebut situasi politik bisa naik turun tapi hubungan pertahanan dan militer harus tetap kuat dan bahkan harus meningkat.
> 
> Amerika Serikat dan Indonesia mempunyai kepentingan bersama dalam meningkatkan hubungan kerjasama pertahanan dan selama ini telah melaksanakan latihan bersama antara kedua negara baik Angkatan Darat, Angkatan Laut, dan Udara. Pertukaran perwira siswa dan kegiatan lainnya juga sudah terlaksana tujuannya untuk memupuk jiwa kebersamaan dan membangun rasa saling percaya.
> 
> *what about the 5 A400M ???? cancelled??*



No talk about f16v yet huh??



striver44 said:


> leopards are always a joy to look at, BTW tambahan tank lepard pa kabar????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RCWS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lembaga keris


Isnt it dangerous to stand between two tank like that? What if rope sudently snap, run amok, and hit them?


----------



## striver44

umigami said:


> No talk about f16v yet huh??
> 
> 
> Isnt it dangerous to stand between two tank like that? What if rope sudently snap, run amok, and hit them?


I don't know, but i think normally they don't do that......maybe those are instructor overseeing the winch



madokafc said:


> Err, the Airbus is just waiting for signing ceremony the deal is between indonesia SOE Ministry and Airbus. Meanwhile this C130J is deal between Ministry of defense and Lockheed Martin. this become part of the formation of new Airlifter squadron


*Akhirnya! Indonesia Putuskan Beli Lima Unit Airbus A400M Senilai US$2 Miliar*
indomiliter | 19/01/2017 | Berita Matra Udara, Berita Update Alutsista, Dari Ruang Tempur, Pesawat Angkut | 63 Comments






Selang sehari pasca pergantian posisi Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KSAU), diperoleh kabar yang cukup menggembirakan seputar alutsista TNI AU. Seperti telah diberitakan sebelumnya bahwa Menteri Pertahanan *Ryamizard Ryacudu *telah menjatuhkan pilihan* pesawat angkut berat untuk TNI AU pada Airbus A400M Atlas*. Dalam rencana belanja alutsista di MEF (Minimum Essential Force) II periode 2015 – 2019 memang sudah disiapkan alokasi pembelian tiga unit pesawat angkut berat.* Namun dalam rencana MEF II *belum dijelaskan apa jenis pesawat tersebut. Dan berita terbaru sudah ada titik terang tentang berapa unit Airbus A400M yang bakal diakuisisi TNI AU.



Merujuk ke situs _Janes.com_ (19/1/2017), *telah dikonfirmasi bahwa Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) RI* sudah menyetujui pengadaan lima unit Airbus A400M Atlas. Nilai untuk lima unit A400M tersebut disebut mencapai US$2 miliar. Kelima A400M nantinya akan disebar untuk perkuatan armada pesawat angkut berat di Skadron Udara 31 dan Skadron Udara 32. Meski sudah ada konfirmasi tentang unit yang dibeli, namun belum dijelaskan lebih lanjut mengenai skema ToT (_Transfer of Technolgy_) yang akan diperoleh pihak Indonesia. Selama ini kemitraan antara Airbus Group dan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) telah berlangsung sangat baik dan erat, hampir sebagian besar produk PT DI terkait dengan kerjasama bersama Airbus Group.






Sebelumnya pada bulan Agustus 2016, petinggi Airbus Defence and Space, Fernando Alonso, selaku Head of Military Aircraft, Airbus Defence and and Space melakukan lawatan kerja di Indonesia. Dalam agenda kerjanya, Alonso akan melakukan pembicaraan dengan pihak Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) RI dan mitra kerja PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI). Terkait dengan produk, Airbus A400M dan pesawat angkut sedang C-295 menjadi domain dari area kerja Airbus Defence and Space. Untuk C-295 kini telah beroperasi memperkuat Skadron Udara 2 Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma.

Baca juga: Matangkan Kerjasama dan Penawaran A400M, Pimpinan Airbus Defence and Space Bertandang ke Indonesia






Sebagai informasi, harga bandrol satu unit Airbus A400 ditaksir senilai 152 juta euro, atau setara Rp2,3 triliun. Sebagai pesawat angkut berat, A400M punya maksimum payload 37 ton. Pesawat ini pertama kali meluncur pada Mei 2003, terbang perdana pada Desember 2009, dan diserahkan perdana ke pemesan (AU Perancis) pada Agustus 2013. Selain Perancis, negara pengguna Airbus A400M adalah Belgia, Jerman, Luxemburg, Spanyol, Turki, Inggris, dan Malaysia.

Baca juga: Airbus A400M Atlas – Next Generation, Pesawat Angkut Berat Strategis TNI AU






Ditilik dari kemampuan angkut dan jangkauan, Airbus A400 berada di antara pesawat angkut strategis C-17 Globemaster III dan C-130J Hercules. Dari sisi teknologi, Atlas punya inovasi tinggi dengan adopsi sistem kemudi fly by wire yang memudahkan penerbangan, sistem forward facing crew cockpit yang membuat operasi penerbangan efisien, dan ruang kabin terbesar yang memungkinkan peberbangan jarak jauh menjadi lebih hemat. Karena sudah serba terkomputerisasi, A400M hanya membutuhkan tiga awak, yakni pilot, kopilot dan loadmaster.

Sebagai pesawat angkut berat, A400M punya ruang kargo dengan lebar 4 meter, tinggi 3,85 meter, dan panjang 17,71 meter, pesawat ini mampu mengangkut kargo dalam berukuran besar seperti helikopter NH90 atau CH-470 Chinook atau dua buah kendaraan pengangkut infanteri Stryker. A400M juga bisa mengangkut truk semitrailer dengan peti kemas berukuran 6,906 meter. Kapasitas muatan keseluruhan mencapai 37 ton. (Haryo Adjie)

Keywords: *Ryamizard Ryacudu,A400M,Kemhan,TNI AU

I think they dumped the 5 a400M deal for the Air Force and instead choose c130J which the AF is more familiar with.*


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> I don't know, but i think normally they don't do that......maybe those are instructor overseeing the winch
> 
> 
> *Akhirnya! Indonesia Putuskan Beli Lima Unit Airbus A400M Senilai US$2 Miliar*
> indomiliter | 19/01/2017 | Berita Matra Udara, Berita Update Alutsista, Dari Ruang Tempur, Pesawat Angkut | 63 Comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selang sehari pasca pergantian posisi Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KSAU), diperoleh kabar yang cukup menggembirakan seputar alutsista TNI AU. Seperti telah diberitakan sebelumnya bahwa Menteri Pertahanan *Ryamizard Ryacudu *telah menjatuhkan pilihan* pesawat angkut berat untuk TNI AU pada Airbus A400M Atlas*. Dalam rencana belanja alutsista di MEF (Minimum Essential Force) II periode 2015 – 2019 memang sudah disiapkan alokasi pembelian tiga unit pesawat angkut berat.* Namun dalam rencana MEF II *belum dijelaskan apa jenis pesawat tersebut. Dan berita terbaru sudah ada titik terang tentang berapa unit Airbus A400M yang bakal diakuisisi TNI AU.
> 
> 
> 
> Merujuk ke situs _Janes.com_ (19/1/2017), *telah dikonfirmasi bahwa Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) RI* sudah menyetujui pengadaan lima unit Airbus A400M Atlas. Nilai untuk lima unit A400M tersebut disebut mencapai US$2 miliar. Kelima A400M nantinya akan disebar untuk perkuatan armada pesawat angkut berat di Skadron Udara 31 dan Skadron Udara 32. Meski sudah ada konfirmasi tentang unit yang dibeli, namun belum dijelaskan lebih lanjut mengenai skema ToT (_Transfer of Technolgy_) yang akan diperoleh pihak Indonesia. Selama ini kemitraan antara Airbus Group dan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) telah berlangsung sangat baik dan erat, hampir sebagian besar produk PT DI terkait dengan kerjasama bersama Airbus Group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sebelumnya pada bulan Agustus 2016, petinggi Airbus Defence and Space, Fernando Alonso, selaku Head of Military Aircraft, Airbus Defence and and Space melakukan lawatan kerja di Indonesia. Dalam agenda kerjanya, Alonso akan melakukan pembicaraan dengan pihak Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) RI dan mitra kerja PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI). Terkait dengan produk, Airbus A400M dan pesawat angkut sedang C-295 menjadi domain dari area kerja Airbus Defence and Space. Untuk C-295 kini telah beroperasi memperkuat Skadron Udara 2 Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma.
> 
> Baca juga: Matangkan Kerjasama dan Penawaran A400M, Pimpinan Airbus Defence and Space Bertandang ke Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sebagai informasi, harga bandrol satu unit Airbus A400 ditaksir senilai 152 juta euro, atau setara Rp2,3 triliun. Sebagai pesawat angkut berat, A400M punya maksimum payload 37 ton. Pesawat ini pertama kali meluncur pada Mei 2003, terbang perdana pada Desember 2009, dan diserahkan perdana ke pemesan (AU Perancis) pada Agustus 2013. Selain Perancis, negara pengguna Airbus A400M adalah Belgia, Jerman, Luxemburg, Spanyol, Turki, Inggris, dan Malaysia.
> 
> Baca juga: Airbus A400M Atlas – Next Generation, Pesawat Angkut Berat Strategis TNI AU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditilik dari kemampuan angkut dan jangkauan, Airbus A400 berada di antara pesawat angkut strategis C-17 Globemaster III dan C-130J Hercules. Dari sisi teknologi, Atlas punya inovasi tinggi dengan adopsi sistem kemudi fly by wire yang memudahkan penerbangan, sistem forward facing crew cockpit yang membuat operasi penerbangan efisien, dan ruang kabin terbesar yang memungkinkan peberbangan jarak jauh menjadi lebih hemat. Karena sudah serba terkomputerisasi, A400M hanya membutuhkan tiga awak, yakni pilot, kopilot dan loadmaster.
> 
> Sebagai pesawat angkut berat, A400M punya ruang kargo dengan lebar 4 meter, tinggi 3,85 meter, dan panjang 17,71 meter, pesawat ini mampu mengangkut kargo dalam berukuran besar seperti helikopter NH90 atau CH-470 Chinook atau dua buah kendaraan pengangkut infanteri Stryker. A400M juga bisa mengangkut truk semitrailer dengan peti kemas berukuran 6,906 meter. Kapasitas muatan keseluruhan mencapai 37 ton. (Haryo Adjie)
> 
> Keywords: *Ryamizard Ryacudu,A400M,Kemhan,TNI AU
> 
> I think they dumped the 5 a400M deal for the Air Force and instead choose c130J which the AF is more familiar with.*



Airbus still goes on, same with C130J


----------



## asterisktaker

striver44 said:


> *I think they dumped the 5 a400M deal for the Air Force and instead choose c130J which the AF is more familiar with.*


 What I think is happening is that the C-130J is to be bought and operated by the Ministry of Defense, whilst the A400M is bought by the SOE Ministry, but the Air Force will operate the aircraft. It's the same deal with the Indonesian Air Force one (Business Boeing Jet), where the state secretariat owns the plane, but the air force maintains and operates it. 




umigami said:


> No talk about f16v yet huh??
> 
> 
> Isnt it dangerous to stand between two tank like that? What if rope sudently snap, run amok, and hit them?


I would agree, but you can see the rope is slacking therefore they weren't actually pulling the tank when the picture is taken


----------



## mandala

striver44 said:


> *Dalam waktu dekat TNI AU akan mengadakan pesawat C-130 type J dari Lockheed Martin dan Helicopter Apache yang saat ini sudah diterima Angkatan Darat.* Tentunya akan diikuti dengan alutsista-alutsista lainnya sesuai rencana strategis pertahanan RI, ujarnya.


Nice. The Indonesian Air Force is also buying the AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopters. Wonder how many they are planning to buy.


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## bigmack

mandala said:


> Nice. The Indonesian Air Force is also buying the AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopters. Wonder how many they are planning to buy.



why Air Force also want to buy Apache???
there is will be overlaping with Army Apache. Also they need new maintenance team, new tools, new stock of spareparts.
Better they allocate the budget to buy more T-50 or Carracal... Let Penerbad do they job to support all land combat elements.



madokafc said:


> View attachment 478028
> View attachment 478029


back to single green cammo?


----------



## striver44

could anyone actually gives an explanation why the air force wants the apache's?????
@madokafc @mandala @pr1v4t33r ??????????


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> could anyone actually gives an explanation why the air force wants the apache's?????
> @madokafc @mandala @pr1v4t33r ??????????



They will use Apache as part of combat SAR and Air Forward Controller unit, to give an edge for CSAR unit when conducting combat SAR operation or establish line of control via Apache capabilities to giving allied units coordinated precision guide and supporting fire power at the same time.

Well rescue operation Syria and Sarajevo give alot of though about anti armor and precision fire power needed for CSAR operation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

bigmack said:


> why Air Force also want to buy Apache???
> there is will be overlaping with Army Apache. Also they need new maintenance team, new tools, new stock of spareparts.
> Better they allocate the budget to buy more T-50 or Carracal... Let Penerbad do they job to support all land combat elements.
> 
> 
> back to single green cammo?




There will be 4 kind of helicopter squadrons in our Air Force :
1. Medium lift helicopter squadron
2. Heavy lift helicopter squadron
3. Assault helicopter squadron
4. Combat SAR helicopter squadron

Who will guard our Air Force Helicopter Squadrons do their duty ?

Apache guardian helicopters.

Additional maintenance facility of course will be needed, that's why more Depohar and Sathar and also Skatek will be established in next Renstra 2020-2024.

For my point of view, our navy also needs these Apaches to guard and give air support of our amphibious forces to land.

Right ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> There will be 4 kind of helicopter squadrons in our Air Force :
> 1. Medium lift helicopter squadron
> 2. Heavy lift helicopter squadron
> 3. Assault helicopter squadron
> 4. Combat SAR helicopter squadron
> 
> Who will guard our Air Force Helicopter Squadrons do their duty ?
> 
> Apache guardian helicopters.
> 
> Additional maintenance facility of course will be needed, that's why more Depohar and Sathar and also Skatek will be established in next Renstra 2020-2024.
> 
> For my point of view, our navy also needs these Apaches to guard and give air support of our amphibious forces to land.
> 
> Right ?



Navy need it, someday. To give beachead assault more firepower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

madokafc said:


> Navy need it, someday. To give beachead assault more firepower


navy coper i bet will not apache



madokafc said:


> Navy need it, someday. To give beachead assault more firepower


yes they need it but simple there is no apache in navy variant bet for others bro


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Var Dracon

Still don't know if those are Pindad made or foreign made


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

madokafc said:


> They will use Apache as part of combat SAR and Air Forward Controller unit, to give an edge for CSAR unit when conducting combat SAR operation or establish line of control via Apache capabilities to giving allied units coordinated precision guide and supporting fire power at the same time.
> 
> Well rescue operation Syria and Sarajevo give alot of though about anti armor and precision fire power needed for CSAR operation


Apache is a good helo, everyone want it. BUT apa keuangan kita kuat? Kenapa ga cobra aja?


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

umigami said:


> Apache is a good helo, everyone want it. BUT apa keuangan kita kuat? Kenapa ga cobra aja?



Conformity reason with the Army, same spare parts to avoid logistics nightmare.


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Apache is a good helo, everyone want it. BUT apa keuangan kita kuat? Kenapa ga cobra aja?



Apache is premium attack helo, their population number is dwarfing the rest of attack helicopter in active services. Not to mention there is several countries made the parts like India Tata Boeing, Japan Mitsubishi, and Agusta Westland from UK, there is many supplier for their spare parts available. Not to mention the type of apache engines is very familiar among our MRO player.


----------



## Nike

*Candidates for Maritime Security Board leadership still being discussed*

Fadli
The Jakarta Post

Batam, Riau Islands | Wed, May 30, 2018 | 01:24 pm



Final days: Outgoing Maritime Security Board (Bakamla) head Vice Admiral Arie Soedewo (second left) talks to Bakamla officers during his visit to the body’s western zone base in Batam, Riau Islands, on Tuesday. (JP/Fadli)



President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo is still considering whom to appoint as the replacement of Maritime Security Board (Bakamla) head Vice Admiral Arie Soedewo, who is about to retire.

Arie told _The Jakarta Post_ on Monday that he would officially retire on June 1. However, the name of his replacement remains unknown, as the matter is still being processed by President Jokowi.

“Normatively, I’m retired now, but the appointment process of my replacement is still being worked on by the government,” Arie said on a visit to Bakamla’s western base in Batam.

He said his replacement would be a three-star Indonesian Navy general. “I don’t know who my replacement is,” he said.

Arie played down speculation that his replacement might be one of three officials previously discussed as successors of Indonesian Navy Admiral (ret.) Ade Supandi. They are Navy deputy chief of staff Vice Adm. Achmad Taufiqoerrochman, TNI chief of general staff Vice Adm. Didit Herdiawan Ashaf and the military's Staff and Command School’s (Sesko) head Lt. Gen. (Mar) RM Trusono.

“I cannot mention any name,” Arie asserted. He expressed hope that his replacement could cooperate with other stakeholders so as to strengthen the role of Bakamla as a maritime security coordinator.

Arie had been implicated in a bribery case related to the procurement of an observation satellite in 2016. Arie was accused of having lured Commodore Bambang Udoyo, a Navy officer who was appointed to Bakamla as its data and information director, and other Bakamla officers to accept portions of the illicit money. Bambang was sentenced to four years and six months of imprisonment in December last year.

Arie was questioned last year by the Corruption Eradication Commission (KPK) as a witness in the case. *(ebf)*

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...y-board-leadership-still-being-discussed.html


----------



## striver44




----------



## Nike

Credit to original owner

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Died in the line of duty, UN Peacekeeping Force from Indonesia Receives Award*
_Saturday, 1/6/2018_

The United Nations awarded the highest award, Dag Hammarskjold medal, to the deceased UN peacekeeper Bripka Azis Sumanto on Friday, June 1, 2018. The medal was handed over directly by UN Secretary General Antonio Guterres to the Permanent Representative of Indonesia to the UN Dian Triansyah Djani.
Bripka Azis Sumanto died while on duty in the UN Peace Maintenance Mission, UNAMID, in Sudan.
This year's Dag Hammarskjold Award was awarded to 28 UN member states representing families of 108 military or police personnel killed during a mission in the United Nations Peace Maintenance Mission (MPP) on 1 January to 31 December 2017.
https://nasional.tempo.co/read/1094...damaian-pbb-dari-indonesia-terima-penghargaan

.


----------



## Nike

Image Credit: DoD Photo
*Indonesia’s New Attack Helicopters Put Spotlight on US-Indonesia Defense Ties*
The two sides held a ceremony last week to commemorate another completed delivery of military equipment.





By Prashanth Parameswaran
May 24, 2018


Last week, the United States and Indonesia held a ceremony to commemorate the completed delivery of Apache Guardian helicopters to the Southeast Asian state. The event once again placed the spotlight on the defense realm in the U.S.-Indonesia strategic partnership and the efforts by Jakarta to step up its military modernization efforts

As I have noted before in these pages, the United States and Indonesia have long shared a defense relationship, and that has continued to broaden over the years with some previous restrictions eased as well. U.S. policymakers have recognized that for all the limitations inherent in the U.S.-Indonesia relationship, Jakarta is nonetheless a significant actor in Southeast Asia and an important partner in addressing a wide range of security challenges. That pattern has continued on with U.S. President Donald Trump, as evidenced by several developments including U.S. Defense Secretary Jim Mattis’ visit to Indonesia in January (See: “What Does Mattis’ ASEAN Trip Say About Trump’s Asia Policy?”).

One of the elements of the U.S.-Indonesia defense relationship is military equipment, and a tangible example of that was the transfer of Apache Guardian helicopters to Indonesia. Indonesia had requested the eight Apache Guardians under the U.S. Foreign Military Sales (FMS) program back in 2012, and in 2015, the U.S. Department of Defense (DOD) had awarded Boeing a contract to supply Indonesia with eight AH-64E Apache Guardians. The helicopters began arriving in Indonesia in December 2017 with the final ones coming in in March 2018.

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
On May 16, Indonesia officially accepted eight AH-64E Apache helicopters from the United States. The helicopters were accepted at a ceremony attended by a range of Indonesian and U.S. officials, including Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and U.S. Deputy Ambassador to Indonesia Erin Elizabeth McKee. During a ceremony that occurred at the Army Aviation Center at the Ahmad Yani Airport in Semarang, Ryacudu symbolically handed over the helicopters to TNI Commander Logistics Assistant Rear Admiral Bambang Nariyono, who was representing Air Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto.

In accepting the helicopters, Ryacudu said the helicopters were important as part of the wider effort by Indonesia to strengthen its defense and modernize its military to counter various threats, and urged personnel to ensure their proper operation and maintenance. Both sides also cast the development as an example of bilateral defense cooperation occurring under the wider U.S.-Indonesia strategic partnership, which was reached back in 2015 (See: “US-Indonesia Strategic Partnership After Jokowi’s Visit”).

https://thediplomat.com/2018/05/ind...s-put-spotlight-on-us-indonesia-defense-ties/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

katarabhumi said:


> *Died in the line of duty, UN Peacekeeping Force from Indonesia Receives Award*
> _Saturday, 1/6/2018_
> 
> The United Nations awarded the highest award, Dag Hammarskjold medal, to the deceased UN peacekeeper Bripka Azis Sumanto on Friday, June 1, 2018. The medal was handed over directly by UN Secretary General Antonio Guterres to the Permanent Representative of Indonesia to the UN Dian Triansyah Djani.
> Bripka Azis Sumanto died while on duty in the UN Peace Maintenance Mission, UNAMID, in Sudan.
> This year's Dag Hammarskjold Award was awarded to 28 UN member states representing families of 108 military or police personnel killed during a mission in the United Nations Peace Maintenance Mission (MPP) on 1 January to 31 December 2017.
> https://nasional.tempo.co/read/1094...damaian-pbb-dari-indonesia-terima-penghargaan
> 
> .


KIA??? who killed him??????


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> KIA??? who killed him??????



Di RS POLRI kok

*Polri Beri Penghargaan ke Almarhum Polisi yang Bertugas di Darfur*
*Polri Beri Penghargaan ke Almarhum Polisi yang Bertugas di Darfur*
*kumparanNEWS *
_Jumat 15 September 2017 - 17:17








Piagam penghargaan untuk Bripka Azis Sumanto. (Foto:Aria Pradana/kumparan)

Kepolisian Republik Indonesia memberikan penghargaan kepada istri dari Brigadir Kepala (Bripka) Azis Sumanto yang wafat karena sakit pada saat penugasan sebagai anggota Garuda Bhayangkara Formed Police Unit (FPU) Misi PBB UNAMID (United Nations African Union Mission in Darfur) di Sudan.
Acara penyerahan piagam penghargaan diberikan oleh Kadivhubinter Polri Irjen Saeful Maltha kepada keluarga Bripka Azis Sumanto. Kegiatan tersebut diadakan di lantai 11 kantor Divhubinter Polri Gedung TNCC Mabes Polri pada pukul 15.20 WIB.
"Kapolri menyampaikan tolong sampaikan salam saya kepada mereka agar diberi ketabahan dan kesabaran," kata Saeful Maltha di kantornya, Jumat (15/9).
Berdasarkan informasi yang didapat, Brigadir Azis wafat karena mengeluh sakit maag sebelum mengambil jatah cuti. Dalam penugasannya di Sudan, ia merupakan seorang prajurit yang loyal, pantang menyerah dan menjadi teladan bagi adik-adik angkatannya.





Piagam penghargaan untuk Bripka Azis Sumanto. (Foto:Aria Pradana/kumparan)

Brigadir Azis Sumanto lahir di Pati, 11 Juli 1979. Almarhum menghembuskan napas terakhirnya di RS Kramat Jati pada Rabu (26/7) yang lalu. Almarhum meninggal akibat kanker hati yang dideritanya.
Jenazah telah dimakamkan di Desa Cengkal Sewu, Kecamatan Sukolilo, Kabupaten Pati, Jawa Tengah. Brigadir Azis meninggalkan seorang istri Rosnawati Silehu serta dua putra bernama M Nabil Fathurrahmon (10) dan M Raisha Satria Laksono (4).
Turut hadir dalam acara itu Wadankor Brimob Brigjen Irianto dan keluarga besar Divhubinter Polri._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## V3NOM12

^^^ Kanker Hati? Is that liver cirrhosis? Im sure he did not get it in Sudan but from Indonesia. So why its not detected during medical tes before joining the task force?
But still full respect to him, RIP Pak Azis Sumanto 



So we are waiting for another group of apache, thats a good news, Bravo TNI


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Jakarta forming another Cavalry company, right now is in Kalimantan

*Pangdam XII Tanjungpura Resmikan Kompi Kavaleri 12/Macan Dahan Cakti*

02 Juni 2018





Pangdam XII Tanjungpura meninjau Kompi Kavaleri 12/MDC (photo : RRI)

KBRN, Kubu Raya : Panglima Kodam XII/Tanjungpura, Mayor Jenderal TNI Achmad Supriyadi meresmikan Kompi Kavaleri 12/Macan Dahan Cakti Kodam XII/Tanjungpura, di Lapangan Markas Kompi Kavaleri 12/MDC, Jalan Adi Sucipto, Kubu Raya, Kalimantan Barat, Jumat (1/6/2018).

Dikatakan Panglima Kodam XII/Tanjungpura, bahwa pembentukan satuan baru, ini merupakan realisasi dari Peraturan Kasad (Perkasad) Nomor 74 tanggal 29 Desember 2017, yang berisi pembentukan satuan baru di jajaran TNI AD.

“Untuk Satuan Kompi Kavaleri ini, sebelumnya dibawah komando dan bagian dari Yonkav 12/Beruang Cakti yang bermarkas di daerah Peniti Kabupaten Mempawah, Provinsi Kalimantan Barat,” ujar Panglima Kodam XII/Tanjungpura, Mayor Jenderal TNI Achmad Supriyadi.

Sedangkan tugas pokok satuan Kompi Kavaleri 12/Macan Dahan Cakti adalah melaksanakan pertempuran darat yang bersifat mobile dan didukung kendaraan tempur lapis baja, guna mendukung tugas pokok Kodam XII/Tpr yang dititik beratkan pada pelaksanaan pengamanan Objek Vital dan Pengamanan VIP/VVIP di seluruh wilayah Kodam XII/Tpr khususnya Kota Pontianak dan sekitarnya. 

Selain itu, penyesuaian Orgas ini merupakan bagian rencana strategis TNI AD dalam pembangunan dan gelar satuan TNI AD yang semakin modern, efektif dan profesional guna memaksimalkan Deterrent Effect (Efek Jera) sekaligus respon terhadap dinamika perkembangan lingkungan strategis ke depan guna mendukung tugas-tugas Kodam XII/Tpr khususnya dan TNI AD pada umumnya, papar Panglima Kodam XII/Tanjungpura, Mayor Jenderal TNI Achmad Supriyadi.





BTR-40 TNI AD (photo : Kaskus Militer)

“Jadi, Kompi Kavaleri 12/Macan Dahan Cakti merupakan satuan operasional baru yang dilengkapi kendaraan tempur Lapis Baja jenis Panser Anoa dan BTR 40, yang memiliki daya gerak yang tinggi, manuver cepat, dilengkapi Senjata Mesin Berat Kaliber 50 dan 30 mili meter serta Senjata Mesin Sedang Kaliber 7,62 mili meter,” tegasnya.

Panglima Kodam pun menyampaikan, bahwa satuan yang memiliki Kendaraan Lapis Baja jenis Panser, maka satuan ini dituntut memiliki mobilitas yang tinggi dalam mendukung tugas pokok Kodam XII/Tpr dan dapat menambah kemampuan jajaran Kodam XII/Tpr dalam melaksanakan tugas pokoknya menjaga kedaulatan dan keamanan NKRI khususnya wilayah Kalimantan Barat. 

Perlu saya sampaikan bahwa, Filosofi dari “Macan Dahan Cakti” yaitu diambil dari nama Macan Dahan yang merupakan salah satu predator di wilayah hutan tropis Kalimantan, yang memiliki sorot mata tajam, cakar dan taring yang tajam serta dapat bergerak secara lincah. Sedangkan kata “Cakti” berasal dari bahasa Sansekerta yang artinya “Tahan, Tangguh, dan Ampuh”.

“Macan Dahan Cakti”, dapat menginspirasi seluruh prajurit Kompi Kavaleri 12/Macan Dahan Cakti dalam setiap pelaksanaan tugas mempunyai kewaspadaan yang tinggi, jiwa kesatria, naluri yang tajam, tangguh, ampuh, gagah berani serta berwibawa,” pungkas Panglima Kodam XII/Tanjungpura, Mayor Jenderal TNI Achmad Supriyadi. 

(RRI)


----------



## Nike

*DB - DIGITAL BATTLESPACE*
*EW Europe 2018: ERA sees expanding role for passive sensors*
1st June 2018 - 14:00 GMT | by Grant Turnbull in London

RSS
Czech sensor specialists ERA is seeing expanded uses for its VERA-NG passive radar technology beyond traditional EW functions, evolving to surveillance missions and utilisation in ground-based air defence (GBAD) networks.

In the current security environment where radars are seen as potentially vulnerable to sophisticated electronic or kinetic attack, militaries are seeking ways to bolster their detection capabilities and augment active sensor technology.

Traditionally, the VERA-NG has been used for electronic intelligence gathering; soaking up the RF emissions from various platforms to build an electronic order of battle as well as sovereign threat libraries.

‘From the 1990s our main use case was electronic warfare, building emitter databases,’ said Vojtech Stejskal, who is responsible for strategy development at the Czech company. ‘But from this time it has evolved to something else, now there is another use case which is surveillance.’

Owing to the fact they do not emit any energy, passive systems remain hidden from electronic intelligence systems or anti-radiation missiles and can still function against, and even locate, jamming signals.

A key example of the technology’s growing use is the company’s €16 million contract in 2014 to deliver two VERA-NG systems to the NATO Communications and Information Agency, which will be fielded initially in northern Italy to support alliance air operations alongside active sensor systems.

NATO plans to utilise the VERA-NG as a Deployable Passive ESM Tracker, meaning the alliance can transport the passive sensors to operational theatres as part of a deployable Air Command and Control System. 

The system can track 200 real time targets up to a range of 400km, according to ERA. The frequency range for the receivers is anywhere from 50MHz to 18GHz, allowing the technology to detect a range of emissions from land, sea or air targets.

The VERA-NG is being optimised for NATO requirements, which focus on surveillance and automatic target identification. The inclusion of passive sensors into NATO’s air operations architecture is uncommon and has presented challenges, said Stejskal.

‘It’s quite a challenging project because such a technology was never standardised [to determine how] you could integrate such a system,’ he explained. ‘So at this moment it’s not only about delivering this type of technology but also changing STANAGs, CONOPS and all parts that are necessary to make the system operational.’

_Shephard _reported in April that Swedish Defence Materiel Administration had also trialled the VERA-NG in an air defence role. The Nordic country is investing in its air defence assets, including new Patriot batteries, and is examining ways it can reduce its reliance on vulnerable active sensors.

Indonesia has also reportedly selected VERA-NG as part of efforts to strengthen defences around its air bases.

Stejskal also explained to _Shephard _that he saw an expanding role in GBAD.

‘GBAD is a very hot topic right now,’ he explained. ‘The key [for GBAD] is to be silent and only be active in the moment you need to be. So they have found this type of sensor to be very valuable and we are having discussions with multiple GBAD units that this sensor could be part of their [organisation], so you have missile system, radar and a passive component.’

VERA-NG consists of four receiving stations, where one of them is central. The system is also capable of detecting continuous wave emitters, especially datalinks from UAVs.

The VERA-NG has lineage dating back to the 1960s when the first generation of passive sensors were developed by Czechoslovakian company Tesla (not to be confused with Tesla Motors). That government entity was sold off in the 1990s and ERA was born, carrying on the tradition of passive sensor development for both military and civil applications.


https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/...ope-2018-era-sees-expanding-role-passive-sen/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## toke115



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

*Kendaraan Water Cannon Sabhara Polri, Hasil Kemitraan Pindad dengan Tata Motors dari India*
Juni 4, 2018 Artikel, Berita No comments



Tata Motors
*ANGKASAREVIEW.COM* – Dalam rangka memperingati hubungan diplomatik antara dua negara bersahabat Indonesia dan India yang ke-70 tahun, salah satu agenda pertemuan yang dilakukan oleh Presiden RI Joko Widodo dan Perdana Menteri India Shri Narendra Modi adalah memperkuat kerja sama di bidang pertahanan.

Di antara hasil kerja sama bidang pertahanan tersebut adalah peresmiaan sebuah produk hasil kemitraan antara industri pertahanan nasional PT Pindad dengan Tata Motors Limited dari India dalam pengembangan kendaraan anti huru-hara yang dilengkapi _water cannon_(meriam air) untuk unit Sabhara Kepolisian Republik Indonesia (Polri).

Seremoni peresmian dilakukan pada 30 Mei 2018 di depan Tugu Monas seberang Istana Negara. Selain memajang kendaraan _water cannon_, Pindad juga memamerkan produk senjata andalannya yang sudah _proven_yaitu SS-2, kemudian senapan serbu baru SS-3 kaliber 7,62 mm, dan senapan runduk SPR-4 kaliber 8,6 mm (.338 Lapua Magnum).




Tata Motors
Kendaraan _water cannon_ dibuat atas kesepakatan kerja sama Indonesia-India yang ditandatangani oleh Pindad dan Tata Motors pada penyelenggaraan pameran pertahanan Indo Defence, November 2016, di Kemayoran, Jakarta Pusat.

Selain kendaraan _water cannon_, Pindad bersama Tata Motors juga akan memroduksi truk taktis 2,5 ton yang akan ditawarkan kepada TNI dan Polri.

Khusus untuk kendaraan meriam air, kendaraan ini dibangun berdasar truk serbaguna Tata seri LPTA 1628 berpenggerak 4×4 yang ditenagai mesin diesel Cummins ISBe 270 BS-III berdaya 265 hp. Mesin ini disandingkan penggunaannya dengan transmisi manual sembilan percepatan dan dilengkapi tangki untuk 400 liter solar.

Selain LPTA 1628 4×4, Tata juga melahirkan varian 6×6 LPTA 2038 dan varian 8×8 LPTA 3138. Tata LPTA 2038 6×6 berhasil menyingkirkan saingannya truk buatan Tatra dari Ceko dalam kompetisi pengadaan truk angkut mobilitas tinggi (_high mobility vehicles_) untuk militer India. Sebanyak 1.858 unit LPTA 2038 6×6 dipesan dan diserahkan secara bergelombang sejak Desember tahun 2015.




Erly



Erly
Tata Motors Ltd merupakan anak perusahaan dari Tata Group yang didirikan oleh Jamsetji Tata pada 1868. Divisi otomotif ini baru didirikan tahun 1945 dengan produk perdana berupa kendaraan tempur ringan ACV-IP yang dikenal sebagai _Tatanagar_ dan digunakan oleh Inggris beserta sekutunya.

Saat ini Tata Motors adalah perusahaan mobil dan kendaraan komersial terbesar di India serta menempati urutan keenam perusahaan kendaraan komersial di dunia.

Perusahaan ini juga adalah pemegang merk internasional dari Inggris, _Jaguar_dan _Land Rover,_ kemudian TDCV (Tata Daewoo Commercial Vehicle) dari Korea Selatan dan THMC (Tata Hispano Motors Carrocera) dari Spanyol.

_RANGGA BASWARA SAWIYYA_

http://www.angkasareview.com/2018/0...mitraan-pindad-dengan-tata-motors-dari-india/

Indonesian Police water canon vehicles is a result of mutual partnership between Pindad Indonesia and Tata Motors India

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Increased Security Measures Planned for Asian Games: Police*





The National Police and the Indonesian Military will deploy 200,000 officers to secure the upcoming Asian Games. (Antara Photo/Nyoman Budhiana)


_By_ *Adinda Normala* _on 1:41 pm Jun 03, 2018_ 
_Category_ *News , Security
Jakarta.* Maximum security will be provided to athletes, sports officials and supporters during the 2018 Asian Games, National Police deputy chief Comm. Gen. Syafruddin said on Friday (01/06).

Thousands of participants from 45 countries are expected to compete for 463 gold medals in 40 sports and 67 disciplines during the pan-Asian multisport event, which will take place between Aug. 18 and Sept. 2 in Jakarta and Palembang, South Sumatra. Indonesia will be hosting the games for the second time since 1962.

"We will deploy about 200,000 members of a joint security force … The National Police have prepared 22,000 officers, while the military 50,000 as a backup in Jakarta," Syafruddin told the Jakarta Globe.

Syafruddin, who also leads the Indonesian team during the games, said that every national contingent will be escorted by the police's Mobile Brigade (Brimob) and intelligence officers.

Their supporters, who are expected to reach 150,000, will also be accompanied by officers from where they stay to the games they attend, Syafruddin said.

Last month, several terrorist attacks shook Indonesia, raising security fears for the upcoming sporting event.

The attacks began on May 8, when convicted terrorists at the Mobile Brigade detention center in Depok, West Java, instigated a riot. Days later, suicide bombers targeted churches in Surabaya and police in Sidoarjo, East Java, and in Riau, North Sumatra.

The attacks made in 14 countries issue travel warnings on Indonesia. Among them were Singapore, Malaysia, the Philippines and Hong Kong, which participate in the games.

The National Police, the National Counterterrorism Agency (BNPT), the National Cyber and Encryption Agency (BSSN), the Ministry of Sports and the Indonesia Asian Games Organizing Committee (Inasgoc) are closely cooperating on security strategies for the event.

BNPT chief Suhardi Alius announced last month that a "zero attack, zero accident" policy will be implemented, borrowing South Korea's security slogan for the 2014 Incheon Asian Games and the 2018 Pyeongchang Winter Olympics.

"Indonesia is confident about its security measures, despite the recent events … Fortunately, the participating countries now have the same confidence," Syafruddin said.


http://jakartaglobe.id/security-news/increased-security-measures-planned-asian-games-police/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## trishna_amṛta

pr1v4t33r said:


> _PT Pindad said that under its partnership agreement with Bhukhanvala the two companies will develop a ceramic-based ballistic protection system for land vehicle platforms_



I'm wondering what type of composite armour (type of protection) that will be co-develop Keep in mind there is no such thing as "One-Size-Fit-All" armour.


----------



## nametag

barjo said:


> navy coper i bet will not apache
> 
> 
> yes they need it but simple there is no apache in navy variant bet for others bro



AFAIK British Apache from AgustaWestland are Navalized, But I would prefer Cobra Zulu for Navy/Marines.


----------



## toke115



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## barjo

nametag said:


> AFAIK British Apache from AgustaWestland are Navalized, But I would prefer Cobra Zulu for Navy/Marines.


nope apache is not design for naval aviation( its design from the army in the begining), many problem faced by the agusta/Westland coz for their own enginering development out of the apache origin development, US navy choose to use cobra for their navy aviation, thats why the navalized apache is not going to good


----------



## mengkom

barjo said:


> nope apache is not design for naval aviation( its design from the army in the begining), many problem faced by the BAE coz for their own enginering development out of the apache origin development, US navy choose to use cobra for their navy aviation, thats why the navalized apache is not going to good


actually, US army has been preparing to use apache in maritime and littoral operations for a few years now..in 2014, they even deployed their apache in RIMPAC exercise..
the guardian E apache has added "maritime radar mode" to seek and destroy target on sea surface
so, the Indonesian army plans to deploy apache in natuna island to deter enemy ships is not a nonsense at all

https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-news/2014-10-14/maritime-mode-radar-planned-armys-ah-64e-apache
http://cimsec.org/armys-apaches-bring-fight-to-maritime-and-littoral-operations/21499




US Army AH-64E on board USS peleliu

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## radialv

toke115 said:


>


Finaly.. i saw this oldest flanker TS2701...is this photo taken before or after mro?


----------



## barjo

mengkom said:


> actually, US army has been preparing to use apache in maritime and littoral operations for a few years now..in 2014, they even deployed their apache in RIMPAC exercise..
> the guardian E apache has added "maritime radar mode" to seek and destroy target on sea surface
> so, the Indonesian army plans to deploy apache in natuna island to deter enemy ships is not a nonsense at all
> 
> https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-news/2014-10-14/maritime-mode-radar-planned-armys-ah-64e-apache
> http://cimsec.org/armys-apaches-bring-fight-to-maritime-and-littoral-operations/21499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Army AH-64E on board USS peleliu


yes good for the army bro

just for the closes comparison betwen building entire spech for naval ops and develompment for used in maritime enviroment, don't know might bit confuse with the lang.
F14 come first with navy project for navy interceptor, then F35 navy version F18 is a bit difer. not discus F18 or the harrier

lets say as first design to operate from landing deck, built with all spech like double engine sweept wing for more lift, long range avionic etc. Its mean it was prepaired as the navy with the navy (as operator) spec for naval operation. F35 Very strong single engine, enforcing wing, landing gear enlarge wing area etc. coz of polical decision to cut cost all use the same design (join strike program atf bla bla) with 'modification' to meet all spec requaired for each branch...

wel bro after all till now army version for maritime or coastal cooper still not be the marine choice (might be in the future but not now) and although its used for trial but i dont think it will be navy first choice (ofcourse if compare with blackhawk UH 60 my opinion will soon blown hehehehe) but still why we all use this according to my reads our procurement between 3 branch much likely will not same, for instant such as missile or manpads, I just fill rather weird if all 3 branch will used same equipment, not good not goad at all for depending in one suplier.

but still apache in navy variant with all navy spec and operator still not formalized event in the US navy


----------



## mandala

radialv said:


> Finaly.. i saw this oldest flanker TS2701...is this photo taken before or after mro?


Posted by the owner on Feb 8th.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asterisktaker

barjo said:


> nope apache is not design for naval aviation( its design from the army in the begining), many problem faced by the BAE coz for their own enginering development out of the apache origin development, US navy choose to use cobra for their navy aviation, thats why the navalized apache is not going to good


Wrong. The AH-1 is operated by the USMC not the Navy, and it's there because it's cheaper than the AH-64 and also it shares commonality with the USMC's back bone transport/utility helo, the UH-1Y. AH-64 has been often deployed within the naval task group together with USN & USMC aviation element, in which one of the role is providing recon and security over shipping lanes, a role that TNI-AD planned for their apaches. As someone already point out, apache is no stranger in conducting ship-borne operation as the British army frequently deployed their WAH-46 from HMS Ocean. More reading material in the file attached below, if you're interested

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

asterisktaker said:


> Wrong. The AH-1 is operated by the USMC not the Navy, and it's there because it's cheaper than the AH-64 and also it shares commonality with the USMC's back bone transport/utility helo, the UH-1Y. AH-64 has been often deployed within the naval task group together with USN & USMC aviation element, in which one of the role is providing recon and security over shipping lanes, a role that TNI-AD planned for their apaches. As someone already point out, apache is no stranger in conducting ship-borne operation as the British army frequently deployed their WAH-46 from HMS Ocean. More reading material in the file attached below, if you're interested


i bit confuse now i read those article and yes talk about navy, not mention about USMC so there are no navy variant. I dont know you talked about bro, and yes cobra operated by USMC not navy



barjo said:


> i bit confuse now i read those article and yes talk about navy, not mention about USMC so there are no navy variant. I dont know you talked about bro, and yes cobra operated by USMC not navy


pelan2 ja dulu bro, apache tidak ada navy variant thats the point, am I wrong? navy variant yg I coba explaint dari pertama memang navy butuh dan programkan am I wrong? apache lahir dari US army program setelah perang vietnam USMC juga punya kebutuhan yg sama tapi lahirnya beda soalnya specnya beda thats the point, navy tidak opasional apache buat hunting sub atau bawa anti ship missile thats what i try to talk about, if coastal operation marinir dan tni AD tentu butuh gun ship, kalau marinir memang belum punya squadron heli serang (Indonesia) kalau TNI AL punya squad heli. Ni mau ngomongin yg mana dulu ni?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

nametag said:


> AFAIK British Apache from AgustaWestland are Navalized, But I would prefer Cobra Zulu for Navy/Marines.


we don't need attack helicopters for the navy, unless we have a long term plan for naval power projection in the form of carriers, heck our largest ship capable of carrying planes is only an LPD.....the navy should focus it's naval aviation more on AsW and ASuW. for the fire support part give it to the air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

2 Kapal Latihan Jarak Jauh AL Jepang Singgah di Jakarta

Elza Astari Retaduari - detikNews

Kapal AL Jepang singgah di Jakarta (Foto: dok. Lantamal III Jakarta)
Jakarta - Dua kapal perang milik angkatan laut Jepang singgah di Jakarta. Kedua kapal tersebut tengah berlayar dalam rangka latihan layar jarak jauh bagi perwira muda AL Jepang.
Kedua kapal ini tiba di Dermaga Jakarta International Container Terminal (JICT) II, Tanjung Priok, Jakarta Utara, Senin (4/6). Danlantamal III Jakarta Laksamana Pertama TNI Denih Hendrata menyambut kedatangan dua kapal tersebut.
Nama kedua kapal yang singgah di Jakarta sampai 8 Juni ini yakni JS Kashima TV 3508 dan JS Makinami DD 112. Kedua kapal itu langsung berlayar dari Jepang melewati Laut China Selatan dan ada 10 negara yang akan disinggahi dalam pelayaran tersebut.
Kapal JS Kashima TV 3508 yang dipimpin Kapten Junnichi Kaneko merupakan kapal kelas Kashima Class Training Vessel yang memiliki panjang 143 meter, lebar 18 meter, bobot 4.050 ton, kecepatan maksimal 25 knots, pengawak 360 orang dan dilengkapi berbagai persenjataan.
Sementara itu, JS Makinami DD 112 yang merupakan jenis Destroyer Class Ships dengan komandan kapal Commander Takayuki Obinata memiliki panjang 151 meter, lebar 17,4 meter, bobot 4.650 ton, kecepatan maksimal 30 knots, pengawak 175 orang dan dilengkapi berbagai persenjataan.
Turut hadir dalam upacara penyambutan kedua kapal tersebut yakni Asintel Danlantamal III, Asops Danlantamal III, Dansatrol Lantamal III, Kadisminpers Lantamal III, Kadissyahal Lantamal III, para Perwira, Bintara dan Tamtama Lantamal III serta pihak Kedutaan Besar Jepang. (dkp/dkp)

Two long range Japan's trainer ship visit jakarta port


----------



## Nike

*TATA MOTORS SIAP PRODUKSI ALUTSISTA TNI*
5 JUNI 2018 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Kestrel 8×8 (Defense Update)_

Nama Tata Motors kembali menjadi bahan perbincangan di masyarakat, terutama setelah kunjungan Perdana Menteri India, Narendra Modi ke Indonesia beberapa waktu lalu.

Merek otomotif India tersebut diketahui bekerja sama dengan PT Pindad untuk memasok kendaraan militer.

Dilansir dari laman _Viva (5/ 6)_, Presiden Direktur PT Tata Motors Distribusi Indonesia, Biswadev Sengupta mengatakan, kerja sama dengan Pindad merupakan sebuah kegiatan positif untuk kepentingan kedua negara.

“Kerja sama dengan Pindad merupakan hal yang baik. Kami membuat dan melakukan uji coba banyak produk,” kata Biswadev di Senayan, Jakarta, Senin 4 Juni 2018 malam.

Meski tidak menyebutkan secara detail produk kendaraan yang dirancang dan diuji bersama Pindad, Biswadev mengatakan, nantinya akan ada kendaraan militer yang sesuai dengan kebutuhan di Indonesia.

“Saya harap, kerja sama ini akan bisa menemukan produk yang sesuai dengan kebutuhan militer dan pertahanan,” kata dia.

Diketahui, _Memorandum of Understanding_ (MoU) antara TMDI dengan Pindad sudah ditandatangani sejak 2016 lalu. Dalam kerja sama ini, pihak Tata akan mentransfer teknologi dan melakukan produksi kendaraan perang militer TNI.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


Tata motors corp is already engaging with PT PINDAD to produce military equipment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

*RYAMIZARD RYACUDU: INDONESIA AKAN BELI LIMA UNIT HERCULES DARI AMERIKA SERIKAT*
5 JUNI 2018 DIANEKO_LC 2 KOMENTAR


Ryamizard Ryacudu mengatakan Indonesia bakal membeli alutsista berupa lima unit Pesawat Hercules dari Amerika Serikat (AS).

Menteri pertahanan mengatakan rencana pembelian Hercules itu dilakukan usai bertemu dengan Menteri Pertahanan Amerika Serikat (AS) James N Mattis di Hawaii pada Selasa (29/5).

“Iya Pesawat Hercules, kita akan beli di sana, nggak banyak-banyak, lima biji aja,” kata Ryamizard saat ditemui di kantor Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta, Selasa (5/6), sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _CNN (5/6)_.

Masalah pengadaan Hercules sendiri telah disinggung oleh Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto yang mengatakan bahwa TNI Angkatan Udara membutuhkan tambahan pesawat angkut beberapa waktu lalu.

Ryamizard masih enggan untuk menyebutkan spesifikasi dan jadwal kedatangan pesawat tersebut ke Indonesia.

Ia hanya mengatakan pembelian Hercules sebagai upaya TNI dalam memperkuat sistem alutsista dan menjaga persahabatan dengan AS di bidang alih teknologi pertahanan.

“Jadi sembari membeli sambil meningkatkan persahabatan, terutama pertahanan dan alih teknologi,” kata dia, yang merupakan mantan Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat itu.

Ryamizard mengatakan bahwa pengadaan Hercules merupakan komitmen Kementerian Pertahanan untuk memodernisasi sistem pertahanan TNI AU.

Sebab, ia menyebut beberapa Pesawat Hercules yang dimiliki Indonesia saat ini perlu diperbarui agar meningkatkan faktor kemanan bagi pasukan TNI dalam bertugas. Sebab, alutsista yang ada kebanyakan merupakan barang hibah.

“Kan Hercules-Hercules yang dihibahkan atau dibeli murah kan barang lama, kita perlu lah [membeli baru] walaupun enggak banyak, yang penting ada yang baru,” ucap dia.

Di luar masalah alutsista, Rymizard mengaku tengah menjajaki kerjasama dibidang pemberantasan terorisme dengan Amerika Serikat. Hal itu untuk menindaklanjuti serangkaian aksi teror yang mengancam Indonesia belakangan ini.

“Terutama terorisme, itu musuh semua manusia, itu bukan musuh sekolompok orang aja, jadi seluruh manusia harus memusuhi itu, melalui aparatnya, tentara, polisi, yang lain boleh juga,” pungkasnya.


_Editor: (D.E.S)

MoD : Indonesian Air Force will buy 5 unit of new Hercules C130J soon._

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## umigami

madokafc said:


> *TATA MOTORS SIAP PRODUKSI ALUTSISTA TNI*
> 5 JUNI 2018 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Kestrel 8×8 (Defense Update)_
> 
> Nama Tata Motors kembali menjadi bahan perbincangan di masyarakat, terutama setelah kunjungan Perdana Menteri India, Narendra Modi ke Indonesia beberapa waktu lalu.
> 
> Merek otomotif India tersebut diketahui bekerja sama dengan PT Pindad untuk memasok kendaraan militer.
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _Viva (5/ 6)_, Presiden Direktur PT Tata Motors Distribusi Indonesia, Biswadev Sengupta mengatakan, kerja sama dengan Pindad merupakan sebuah kegiatan positif untuk kepentingan kedua negara.
> 
> “Kerja sama dengan Pindad merupakan hal yang baik. Kami membuat dan melakukan uji coba banyak produk,” kata Biswadev di Senayan, Jakarta, Senin 4 Juni 2018 malam.
> 
> Meski tidak menyebutkan secara detail produk kendaraan yang dirancang dan diuji bersama Pindad, Biswadev mengatakan, nantinya akan ada kendaraan militer yang sesuai dengan kebutuhan di Indonesia.
> 
> “Saya harap, kerja sama ini akan bisa menemukan produk yang sesuai dengan kebutuhan militer dan pertahanan,” kata dia.
> 
> Diketahui, _Memorandum of Understanding_ (MoU) antara TMDI dengan Pindad sudah ditandatangani sejak 2016 lalu. Dalam kerja sama ini, pihak Tata akan mentransfer teknologi dan melakukan produksi kendaraan perang militer TNI.
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)_
> 
> 
> Tata motors corp is already engaging with PT PINDAD to produce military equipment


Weeee... Tawaran kestrel balik lagi nih? Gw kira kemaren dah bubar... 

(Please TNI.... Chose Pandur please )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia set for UN Security Council seat*
Rabu, 6 Juni 2018 00:05 WIB - 5 Views

Reporter: antara





Photo document of United Nations Security Council (UNSC) meeting at UN head quarter, New York. (un.org)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia is set for a non-permanent seat in the UN Security Council when 193 member-states of the world body vote to appoint five new members in New York on Friday.

"Indonesia will voice the hope and views of countries if elected as a non-permanent member of the UNSC; also will be a bridge-builder to achieve common goals towards world`s peace and prosperity," the Indonesian Minister of Foreign Affairs, Retno Marsudi, said in a statement on Tuesday.

Marsudi, leading the Indonesian delegation, is in New York for Friday`s election. She started her working visit to the UN Headquarters by hosting a diplomatic reception.

In her remarks before ambassadors and diplomats, Marsudi conveyed Indonesia`s commitment to becoming a True Partner for World Peace, which is the slogan for its candidacy, and to contributing to world peace and stability.

Indonesia had a long track record in contributing to peace and humanitarian efforts, Marsudi said. The country had been involved in UN Peacekeeping Missions since 1957 and currently ranks as the eighth-largest contributor to these missions.

It had deployed 2,631 military and police personnel, 81 of them women, for several UN peacekeeping missions.

Indonesia was also actively involved in humanitarian efforts in Haiti, Fiji and Nepal, which had been devastated by natural disasters.

Indonesian activists were in the vanguard in addressing the humanitarian crisis in Bangladesh`s Cox`s Bazaar, Myanmar`s Rakhine State, Gaza of Palestine and Marawi of the Philippines.

"A country`s track record cannot be established in a day or in a month," Marsudi said.

To be elected a non-permanent member of the UNSC, Indonesia needs two-thirds or about 129 of the votes in a secret ballot. Indonesia is competing with the Maldives for one seat allocated to the Asia-pacific group. Indonesia has held the seat three times in 1973-1974, 1995-1996, and 2007-2008.

The Security Council has 15 members --five permanent (United States, United Kingdom, France, Russia, and China) and 10 non-permanent serving for two years.

T.A059/INE/B003
(T.A059/A/KR-BSR/B003)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Kodam XVI Pattimura (Army Territorial Command/Division level command in Indonesian Army) forming new infantry unit brigade, Brigif 27 /Nusa Ina

*PERESMIAN SATUAN BRIGIF 27/NUSA INA*
6 JUNI 2018 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Pasukan infanteri (Istimewa)_

Panglima Kodam XVI/Pattimura, Mayor Jenderal (Mayjen) TNI Suko Pranoto meresmikan Satuan Brigif 27/Nusa Ina Kodam XVI/Pattimura, bertempat di Lapangan Mako Brigif 27/Nusa Ina Desa Haruru Kec. Amahai Kab. Maluku Tengah. Bertindak selaku Komandan Upacara Letkol Inf Beni Asman, S.Sos.

Pangdam dalam sambutannya mengatakan, pembentukan Brigif 27/Nusa Ina sebagai salah satu upaya strategis dalam menjaga kedaulatan bangsa khususnya di wilayah Maluku.

Dikutip dari laman _Kodam 16 (5/ 6)_, Hal ini telah melalui kajian strategis dan evaluasi yang mendalam terhadap berbagai aspek serta faktor yang mempengaruhi dalam perkembangan lingkungan strategis yang dinamis, maka Kodam XVI/Pattimura menilai perlu dilakukan pengembangan organisasi dengan membentuk Brigif 27/Nusa Ina di wilayah Kabupaten Maluku Tengah tepatnya di Desa Waipo Kecamatan Amahai.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

PT DI is in contract with the armed forces to provide 9 units CN 212i and 7 Cougar/Caracal helicopter to the Airforce and 9 units Bell412 helicopter to army





INDONESIA
*PT DIRGANTARA INDONESIA PALING BANYAK PASOK PESAWAT DAN HELIKOPTER UNTUK TNI*
6 JUNI 2018 DIANEKO_LC 3 KOMENTAR
Pemesanan pesawat dan helikopter kepada PT Dirgantara Indonesia paling banyak oleh domestik.

Dilansir _Lancer Defense_ dari laman media _Kompas(6/ 6)_, Dirut PT DI Elfien Goentoro mengatakan, pihaknya paling banyak mendapat permintaan dari TNI untuk pengaaan pesawat.

“Paling banyak dri Angkatan Udara tentunya, juga Angkatan Laut. Untuk helikopter paling banyak Angkatan Darat,” ujar Elfien di kantor Kementerian Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman, Jakarta, Rabu (6/6).

Saat ini, PTDI telah terikat kontrak dengan TNI untuk pengadaan 9 unit pesawat NC-212 dan 7 unit helikopter Cougar untuk Angkatan Udara serta 9 unit helikopter untuk Angkatan Darat.

Elfien tidak bisa memastikan berapa pengadaan pesawat dan helikopter untuk TNI pertahunnya karena sistem kontrak multiyears.

“Untuk kontrak sekarang untuk pesawat NC-212 akan mulai deliver 2019 ada lima. 2020 akan deliver lagi empat. Karena leap time pembuatan sekitar 1 tahunan,” kata Elfien.

Tak hanya di dalam negeri, PT DI juga kebanjiran pesanan dari luar negeri. Di awal tahun ini, PT DI telah mengekspor lima pesawat jenis NC-212 untuk Filipina dan Vietnam.

Rencananya PT DI akan mengirim lagi satu pesawat ke Senegal. Namun, belum dapat dipastikan apakah Desember 2018 bisa dikirim atau awal 2019.

Elfien berharap negara-negara yang sudah pernah memesan pesawat ke PT DI akan kembali melakukan pesanan.

“Mudah-mudahan tahun ini ada target di Korea dan Malaysia kita dapat juga. Dan beberapa repeat order lagi,” kata Elfien.

Sejauh ini, Filipina, Vietnam, Malaysia, dan Korea sudah beberapa kali memesan pesawat dan tenaga pemeliharaannya ke PTDI. “Seperti Korea, mereka akan repeat order untuk CN-235. Mudah-mudahan dapat kontraknya tahun ini,” kata Elfien.

_Photo: Helikopter Caracal EC-725 (Jeff Prananda)_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhayangkara

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> *RYAMIZARD RYACUDU: INDONESIA AKAN BELI LIMA UNIT HERCULES DARI AMERIKA SERIKAT*
> 5 JUNI 2018 DIANEKO_LC 2 KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> Ryamizard Ryacudu mengatakan Indonesia bakal membeli alutsista berupa lima unit Pesawat Hercules dari Amerika Serikat (AS).
> 
> Menteri pertahanan mengatakan rencana pembelian Hercules itu dilakukan usai bertemu dengan Menteri Pertahanan Amerika Serikat (AS) James N Mattis di Hawaii pada Selasa (29/5).
> 
> “Iya Pesawat Hercules, kita akan beli di sana, nggak banyak-banyak, lima biji aja,” kata Ryamizard saat ditemui di kantor Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta, Selasa (5/6), sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _CNN (5/6)_.
> 
> Masalah pengadaan Hercules sendiri telah disinggung oleh Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto yang mengatakan bahwa TNI Angkatan Udara membutuhkan tambahan pesawat angkut beberapa waktu lalu.
> 
> Ryamizard masih enggan untuk menyebutkan spesifikasi dan jadwal kedatangan pesawat tersebut ke Indonesia.
> 
> Ia hanya mengatakan pembelian Hercules sebagai upaya TNI dalam memperkuat sistem alutsista dan menjaga persahabatan dengan AS di bidang alih teknologi pertahanan.
> 
> “Jadi sembari membeli sambil meningkatkan persahabatan, terutama pertahanan dan alih teknologi,” kata dia, yang merupakan mantan Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat itu.
> 
> Ryamizard mengatakan bahwa pengadaan Hercules merupakan komitmen Kementerian Pertahanan untuk memodernisasi sistem pertahanan TNI AU.
> 
> Sebab, ia menyebut beberapa Pesawat Hercules yang dimiliki Indonesia saat ini perlu diperbarui agar meningkatkan faktor kemanan bagi pasukan TNI dalam bertugas. Sebab, alutsista yang ada kebanyakan merupakan barang hibah.
> 
> “Kan Hercules-Hercules yang dihibahkan atau dibeli murah kan barang lama, kita perlu lah [membeli baru] walaupun enggak banyak, yang penting ada yang baru,” ucap dia.
> 
> Di luar masalah alutsista, Rymizard mengaku tengah menjajaki kerjasama dibidang pemberantasan terorisme dengan Amerika Serikat. Hal itu untuk menindaklanjuti serangkaian aksi teror yang mengancam Indonesia belakangan ini.
> 
> “Terutama terorisme, itu musuh semua manusia, itu bukan musuh sekolompok orang aja, jadi seluruh manusia harus memusuhi itu, melalui aparatnya, tentara, polisi, yang lain boleh juga,” pungkasnya.
> 
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)
> 
> MoD : Indonesian Air Force will buy 5 unit of new Hercules C130J soon._



As always, the procurements made by DoD are cant be separated from odd numbers., 103 units leopard-2, 3 units submarines, 11 units su-35, and now 5 units c-130j hercules.. What else???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Bhayangkara said:


> As always, the procurements made by DoD are cant be separated from odd numbers., 103 units leopard-2, 3 units submarines, 11 units su-35, and now 5 units c-130j hercules.. What else???



Gak usah banyak banyak yg penting ada, itu sudah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

madokafc said:


> Gak usah banyak banyak yg penting ada, itu sudah


Hahaha.. Such a wonderful words!


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Bhayangkara said:


> As always, the procurements made by DoD are cant be separated from odd numbers., 103 units leopard-2, 3 units submarines, 11 units su-35, and now 5 units c-130j hercules.. What else???



Because "mbah dukun" advise them to do so


----------



## striver44

Bhayangkara said:


> As always, the procurements made by DoD are cant be separated from odd numbers., 103 units leopard-2, 3 units submarines, 11 units su-35, and now 5 units c-130j hercules.. What else???


biar kalo kurang satu jadi genap


----------



## Nike

*ASET PT ANGKASA PURA II EKS BANDARA POLONIA AKAN DIALIHKAN KEPADA TNI AU*
6 JUNI 2018 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR





_Bandara Polonia (Istimewa)_

Komandan Pangkalan TNI AU Soewondo Kolonel Pnb Dirk Poltje Lengkey memimpin rapat penandatanganan Berita Acara verifikasi aset PT Angkasa Pura II eks bandara Polonia di Lanud Soewondo Medan yang dilaksanakan di ruang Suryadarma Lanud Soewondo pada Selasa (5/ 6).

Setelah selesai melaksanakan peninjauan fisik di lapangan dan verifikasi aset milik Angkasa Pura II eks Bandara Polonia Medan oleh tim aset TNI AU bersama dengan tim aset Angkasa Pura II, maka untuk selanjutnya dilaksanakan penandatanganan Berita Acara verifikasi oleh kedua belah pihak, TNI AU dan Angkasa Pura II.

Pada kesempatan tersebut Danlanud Soewondo selaku pimpinan rapat mengucapkan terima kasih berikut penghargaan yang setinggi-tingginya kepada tim aset PT Angkasa Pura II, tim aset TNI Angkatan Udara dan kepala KPKNL kota Medan atas kerjasamanya sehingga pelaksanaan kegiatan verifikasi dalam rangka rencana pengalihan aset PT Angkasa Pura II eks Bandara Polonia Lanud Soewondo kepada TNI AU hingga penandatanganan berita acara dapat berjalan dengan aman dan lancar, sebagaimana dikutip dari laman _TNI AU (6/ 6)_.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Indonesian Air Force accept ex Angkasa Pura II (gov. Owned Commersial Airport operator) assets at Polonia Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Industry
*Boeing engages with Indonesian Army on Apache support*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
06 June 2018




Boeing is supporting the Indonesian Army’s operation of recently delivered AH-64E Apache helicopters through a services contract that features spares, repairs and technical assistance. Source: US Army
Boeing has outlined the scope of its industrial collaboration engagement with Indonesia as part of its Foreign Military Sale (FMS) contract to supply the Southeast Asian country with eight AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopters.

A spokesperson for Boeing told _Jane’s_ on 5 June that the US corporation is collaborating with the Apache operator, the Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Darat: TNI-AD), but that partnerships with local industry are still the subject of discussions.

The spokesperson added that the principal focus of collaboration is through a related contract with the TNI-AD that enables its engineers and technicians to support the helicopters, with assistance provided by Boeing.

“Boeing is currently supporting the TNI-AD with a Post-Production Support Services contract, which allows the TNI-AD to maintain their AH-64E Apache aircraft with technical reach-back support, spares, and repairs provided by Boeing. The helicopter purchase included training for TNI-AD maintenance personnel provided by the US Army and Boeing,” said the spokesperson.

Officials from Indonesia’s aerospace firm, PT Dirgantara (PTDI), have recently told _Jane’s_ that the company was looking to play a role in supporting the Apaches in operation with the TNI-AD by providing spare parts and maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) services.

However, the Boeing spokesperson said its engagement with Indonesian industry on the provision of Apache MRO services was still under negotiation. “Boeing is in regular discussions on ways to work together with Indonesian industry to enhance local capabilities, introduce new technologies, create aerospace jobs, and meet Indonesia’s industrial growth objectives,” the spokesperson said.

The spokesperson added that any Boeing requirement to transfer technologies to Indonesia as part of the deal would be determined by the US government.

http://www.janes.com/article/80685/boeing-engages-with-indonesian-army-on-apache-support

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Minister reaffirms strength of Australia-Indonesia Defence relationship*

7 June 2018

Minister for Defence, Senator the Hon Marise Payne, met with the Indonesian Minister of Defence General (Rtd) Ryamizard Ryacudu and Panglima TNI, Air Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto in Jakarta on Wednesday.

https://www.minister.defence.gov.au...eaffirms-strength-australia-indonesia-defence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

indo light artillery

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gondes

*TNI-AU akan miliki delapan skuadron udara tempur*

Kamis, 7 Juni 2018 19:14 WIB





Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna. (ANTARA/Aprillio Akbar)

... kita berharap memiliki delapan Skuadron Udara Tempur dengan kekuatan 16 pesawat ..."
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Udara (TNI-AU) akan memiliki delapan skuadron udara pesawat tempur pada 2024, kata Kepala Staf TNI AU (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna.

"Sesuai dengan perencanaan kekuatan materiil, kita berharap memiliki delapan Skuadron Udara Tempur dengan kekuatan 16 pesawat dengan kesiapan masing-masing skuadron udara rata-rata 80 persen," kata mantan Panglima Komando Operasi TNI-AU I (Pangkoopsau I) itu dalam ceramah Perwira Siswa (Pasis) Sekolah Kesatuan Komando TNI AU (Sekkau) Angkatan 103 TP 2018, Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, Kamis.

Di Kampus Sekkau Lapangan Udara Halim Perdanakusuma itu, ia mengemukakan, dalam menghadapi tuntuan tugas ke depan yang makin kompleks, maka TNI AU akan terus melakukan pembangunan dan pengembangan kekuatan. 

Kebijakan pembangunan kekuatan Postur TNI AU tahun 2005 hingga 2024, menurut dia, antara lain perencanaan delapan Skuadron Udara tempur.

Yuyu mengemukakan, selain Skuadon tempur, TNI AU juga akan memiliki 6 Skuadron Udara angkut berat, sedang dan ringan yang memiliki kekuatan per skuadron udara sebanyak 16 pesawat. Keberadaan skuadron ini untuk mendukung mobilitas pasukan dan logistik pada _dual trouble spot_. 

"Untuk skuadron angkut, TNI AU akan mengganti pesawat C-130B dengan pesawat angkut sekelas IL-76/A-400/C-17, dan sudah mengganti pesawat F-27 Fokker/CN-235 dengan pesawat sekelas atau diatas CN-295/C-27 Spartan, yang masing-masing skadron mempunyai tingkat kesiapan rata-rata 80 persen," ujarnya.

Baca juga: Panglima TNI: alutsista TNI AU belum sesuai

Selain itu, ia menjelaskan wacana TNI untuk melaksanakan penggelaran Pangkalan TNI terpadu yang akan tersebar pada beberapa daerah, antara lain Natuna, Selaru, Morotai, Biak dan Merauke.

"Penggelaran benteng-benteng pertahanan terpadu tri matra tersebut, diwujudkan dalam upaya untuk memperkuat sistem pertahanan negara dalam mengantisipasi perkembangan ancaman yang terus meningkat," demikian Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna.

Sekkau A-103 itu diikuti 57 perwira siswa (Pasis), yakni 50 pasis TNI AU, 2 pasis TNI AL, 1 pasis TNI AD, dan empat pasis mancanegara masing-masing seorang dari Filipina, Thailand, Malaysia dan Brunei Darussalam.

https://www.antaranews.com/berita/716916/tni-au-akan-miliki-delapan-skuadron-udara-tempur

Summary: Indonesian Air Force plans to have 8 squadrons of Fighter Jets, 6 squadrons of Heavy Transport in 2024 with 16 planes for each squadron and supported by operational readiness of 80%.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## radialv

gondes said:


> *TNI-AU akan miliki delapan skuadron udara tempur*
> 
> Kamis, 7 Juni 2018 19:14 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna. (ANTARA/Aprillio Akbar)
> 
> ... kita berharap memiliki delapan Skuadron Udara Tempur dengan kekuatan 16 pesawat ..."
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Udara (TNI-AU) akan memiliki delapan skuadron udara pesawat tempur pada 2024, kata Kepala Staf TNI AU (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna.
> 
> "Sesuai dengan perencanaan kekuatan materiil, kita berharap memiliki delapan Skuadron Udara Tempur dengan kekuatan 16 pesawat dengan kesiapan masing-masing skuadron udara rata-rata 80 persen," kata mantan Panglima Komando Operasi TNI-AU I (Pangkoopsau I) itu dalam ceramah Perwira Siswa (Pasis) Sekolah Kesatuan Komando TNI AU (Sekkau) Angkatan 103 TP 2018, Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, Kamis.
> 
> Di Kampus Sekkau Lapangan Udara Halim Perdanakusuma itu, ia mengemukakan, dalam menghadapi tuntuan tugas ke depan yang makin kompleks, maka TNI AU akan terus melakukan pembangunan dan pengembangan kekuatan.
> 
> Kebijakan pembangunan kekuatan Postur TNI AU tahun 2005 hingga 2024, menurut dia, antara lain perencanaan delapan Skuadron Udara tempur.
> 
> Yuyu mengemukakan, selain Skuadon tempur, TNI AU juga akan memiliki 6 Skuadron Udara angkut berat, sedang dan ringan yang memiliki kekuatan per skuadron udara sebanyak 16 pesawat. Keberadaan skuadron ini untuk mendukung mobilitas pasukan dan logistik pada _dual trouble spot_.
> 
> "Untuk skuadron angkut, TNI AU akan mengganti pesawat C-130B dengan pesawat angkut sekelas IL-76/A-400/C-17, dan sudah mengganti pesawat F-27 Fokker/CN-235 dengan pesawat sekelas atau diatas CN-295/C-27 Spartan, yang masing-masing skadron mempunyai tingkat kesiapan rata-rata 80 persen," ujarnya.
> 
> Baca juga: Panglima TNI: alutsista TNI AU belum sesuai
> 
> Selain itu, ia menjelaskan wacana TNI untuk melaksanakan penggelaran Pangkalan TNI terpadu yang akan tersebar pada beberapa daerah, antara lain Natuna, Selaru, Morotai, Biak dan Merauke.
> 
> "Penggelaran benteng-benteng pertahanan terpadu tri matra tersebut, diwujudkan dalam upaya untuk memperkuat sistem pertahanan negara dalam mengantisipasi perkembangan ancaman yang terus meningkat," demikian Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna.
> 
> Sekkau A-103 itu diikuti 57 perwira siswa (Pasis), yakni 50 pasis TNI AU, 2 pasis TNI AL, 1 pasis TNI AD, dan empat pasis mancanegara masing-masing seorang dari Filipina, Thailand, Malaysia dan Brunei Darussalam.
> 
> https://www.antaranews.com/berita/716916/tni-au-akan-miliki-delapan-skuadron-udara-tempur
> 
> Summary: Indonesian Air Force plans to have 8 squadrons of Fighter Jets, 6 squadrons of Heavy Transport in 2024 with 16 planes for each squadron and supported by operational readiness of 80%.



there is 8 existing fighter sqdr (1,3,11,12.14,15,16,21) so there is no additional fighter sqdr until 2024? what about 3 new one as planned before?


----------



## Nike

gondes said:


> *TNI-AU akan miliki delapan skuadron udara tempur*
> 
> Kamis, 7 Juni 2018 19:14 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna. (ANTARA/Aprillio Akbar)
> 
> ... kita berharap memiliki delapan Skuadron Udara Tempur dengan kekuatan 16 pesawat ..."
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Udara (TNI-AU) akan memiliki delapan skuadron udara pesawat tempur pada 2024, kata Kepala Staf TNI AU (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna.
> 
> "Sesuai dengan perencanaan kekuatan materiil, kita berharap memiliki delapan Skuadron Udara Tempur dengan kekuatan 16 pesawat dengan kesiapan masing-masing skuadron udara rata-rata 80 persen," kata mantan Panglima Komando Operasi TNI-AU I (Pangkoopsau I) itu dalam ceramah Perwira Siswa (Pasis) Sekolah Kesatuan Komando TNI AU (Sekkau) Angkatan 103 TP 2018, Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, Kamis.
> 
> Di Kampus Sekkau Lapangan Udara Halim Perdanakusuma itu, ia mengemukakan, dalam menghadapi tuntuan tugas ke depan yang makin kompleks, maka TNI AU akan terus melakukan pembangunan dan pengembangan kekuatan.
> 
> Kebijakan pembangunan kekuatan Postur TNI AU tahun 2005 hingga 2024, menurut dia, antara lain perencanaan delapan Skuadron Udara tempur.
> 
> Yuyu mengemukakan, selain Skuadon tempur, TNI AU juga akan memiliki 6 Skuadron Udara angkut berat, sedang dan ringan yang memiliki kekuatan per skuadron udara sebanyak 16 pesawat. Keberadaan skuadron ini untuk mendukung mobilitas pasukan dan logistik pada _dual trouble spot_.
> 
> "Untuk skuadron angkut, TNI AU akan mengganti pesawat C-130B dengan pesawat angkut sekelas IL-76/A-400/C-17, dan sudah mengganti pesawat F-27 Fokker/CN-235 dengan pesawat sekelas atau diatas CN-295/C-27 Spartan, yang masing-masing skadron mempunyai tingkat kesiapan rata-rata 80 persen," ujarnya.
> 
> Baca juga: Panglima TNI: alutsista TNI AU belum sesuai
> 
> Selain itu, ia menjelaskan wacana TNI untuk melaksanakan penggelaran Pangkalan TNI terpadu yang akan tersebar pada beberapa daerah, antara lain Natuna, Selaru, Morotai, Biak dan Merauke.
> 
> "Penggelaran benteng-benteng pertahanan terpadu tri matra tersebut, diwujudkan dalam upaya untuk memperkuat sistem pertahanan negara dalam mengantisipasi perkembangan ancaman yang terus meningkat," demikian Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna.
> 
> Sekkau A-103 itu diikuti 57 perwira siswa (Pasis), yakni 50 pasis TNI AU, 2 pasis TNI AL, 1 pasis TNI AD, dan empat pasis mancanegara masing-masing seorang dari Filipina, Thailand, Malaysia dan Brunei Darussalam.
> 
> https://www.antaranews.com/berita/716916/tni-au-akan-miliki-delapan-skuadron-udara-tempur
> 
> Summary: Indonesian Air Force plans to have 8 squadrons of Fighter Jets, 6 squadrons of Heavy Transport in 2024 with 16 planes for each squadron and supported by operational readiness of 80%.



*TNI AU to have eight fighter squadrons*
Jumat, 8 Juni 2018 05:21 WIB - 2 Views

Reporter: antara





Illustration. The residents witnessed the fighter jet of the Indonesian Air Force during a festive party in order to commemorate the 72nd anniversary of the Air Force in Lanud Halim Perdanakusumah, Jakarta, some time ago. (ANTARA /Akbar Nugroho Gumay)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU) will have eight squadrons of fighter jets by 2024, according to the Air Force Chief of Staff, Marshal Yuyu Sutisna.

To face the increasingly complex duties in the future, the TNI AU would continue to develop and improve its strength, he told students of the Air Force Unit Command School (Sekkau) here on Thursday.

The ongoing 20-year plan to develop the TNI AU`s strength between 2005 and 2024 included the building up of eight squadrons of fighter jets, he said.

"Based on the plan for material strength, we expect to have eight squadrons of fighter jets. The squadrons will each have 16 fighter jets, with their preparedness averaging 80 per cent," he said.

The TNI AU would also build six squadrons of light, medium and heavy duty transport planes, each with 16 aircraft, Marshal Yuyu Sutisna said. These squadrons were aimed at supporting the mobility of troops and logistics in trouble spots, he added.

"When it comes to transport planes, the TNI AU will replace its C-1308s with IL-76/A-400/C-17, and has replaced F-27 Fokker/CN-235 with CN-295/C-27 Spartan," he said.

Reported by Syaiful Hakim
EDITED BY INE
(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/C/S012)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/116074/tni-au-to-have-eight-fighter-squadrons



radialv said:


> there is 8 existing fighter sqdr (1,3,11,12.14,15,16,21) so there is no additional fighter sqdr until 2024? what about 3 new one as planned before?



21 bukan jet fighter, 1, 12, 15 meragukan (diisi sama Hawk dan T50i yg notabene light fighter /trainer)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Naval Technology
Posted On Sunday, 06 May 2018 19:32

This year Thales celebrates 25 years of its TACTICOS combat management system (CMS). _Navy Recognition_ recently went to the Thales site of Hengelo in the Netherlands to find out what makes TACTICOS one of the most popular CMS among navies around the world.



*
Human factors specialists and Navy personnel collaborated on the design of the TACTICOS HMI. The HMI standsout by adhering to the operator workflow which reduces the operator workload to a minimum.*

TACTICOS was conceived in the early 1990s as an integrated and highly automated multi-warfare combat management system (CMS) to manage command and weapon control functions on board naval surface combatants. In 25 years, TACTICOS has been selected by 23 navies, aboard 127 ships: small, medium and large naval vessels making it one of the most popular CMS on the 7 seas.

TACTICOS was introduced in 1993 with the Turkish Navy Barbaros-class (MEKO 200) frigates and Kılıç-class fast attack craft. It is itself based on previous generations of CMS: STACOS (by Signal which is now Thales Nederlands) and TAVITAC (by Thomson-CSF which is now Thales).

The merger of these two CMS resulted in the very first TACTICOS (baseline 0). Baseline 1 was introduced in 2005 (with addition of Link 16). Baseline 2 was introduced from 2009. There are today seven navies using TACTICOS Baseline 2.

*
Our video on Thales TACTICOS CMS recorded at Thales Nederlands in Hengelo*
Some of the current TACTICOS users include the U.S. Navy (with the Independence-class littoral combat ship), Columbia (Almirante Padilla-class corvette), Poland (Orkan-class fast attack craft), Greece (Roussen-class fast attack craft), Germany (Braunschweig-class corvette), Morocco (SIGMA corvettes), South Korea (Chungmugong Yi Sun-sin-class / KDX-II destroyer), Indonesia (PKR Frigate, the largest TACTICOS CIC with 10 consoles), Malaysia (Kasturi-class corvette), Qatar (Barzan-class fast attack craft)...

A future user of TACTICOS is no other than the Royal Navy: Thales' CMS has been selected by the Babcock-led "Team 31" in a bid for the Royal Navy’s Type 31e frigate programme.

Team 31 is composed of Babcock, BMT Group, Thales, Harland & Wolff, Ferguson Marine and Danish naval architecture firm Odense Maritime Technology (OMT). 

It is not clear yet which Frigate design is being pitched by Team 31: BMT's Venator, Babcock's Harrowhead or a variation of the Danish Iver Huitfeldt-class frigate designed by OMT. 

Team 31 is competing with BAE Systems and Steller Systems.





*Easy teaming in a CIC with the MOC Mk4, Inter Console Unit and Collaboration Wall.*

To keep TACTICOS up to date, Thales sticks to a "product management" approach: A new release/update to the TACTICOS system is released every six months and deployed in Thales' training and demonstration centers.

Thales also worked on new modules for its customers: Three years ago a "anti-piracy and counter drugs operations" module was successfully launched to help TACTICOS users with these specific missions.

The next generation of TACTICOS - the baseline 3 - is set to be unveiled in 2022. It will feature the latest improvements and technologies in term of elecronic warfare and cyber security.


http://www.navyrecognition.com/inde...thales-tacticos-combat-management-system.html

Just knowing, Indonesian PKR had the largest CIC consol systems

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## radialv

madokafc said:


> *TNI AU to have eight fighter squadrons*
> Jumat, 8 Juni 2018 05:21 WIB - 2 Views
> 
> Reporter: antara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illustration. The residents witnessed the fighter jet of the Indonesian Air Force during a festive party in order to commemorate the 72nd anniversary of the Air Force in Lanud Halim Perdanakusumah, Jakarta, some time ago. (ANTARA /Akbar Nugroho Gumay)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU) will have eight squadrons of fighter jets by 2024, according to the Air Force Chief of Staff, Marshal Yuyu Sutisna.
> 
> To face the increasingly complex duties in the future, the TNI AU would continue to develop and improve its strength, he told students of the Air Force Unit Command School (Sekkau) here on Thursday.
> 
> The ongoing 20-year plan to develop the TNI AU`s strength between 2005 and 2024 included the building up of eight squadrons of fighter jets, he said.
> 
> "Based on the plan for material strength, we expect to have eight squadrons of fighter jets. The squadrons will each have 16 fighter jets, with their preparedness averaging 80 per cent," he said.
> 
> The TNI AU would also build six squadrons of light, medium and heavy duty transport planes, each with 16 aircraft, Marshal Yuyu Sutisna said. These squadrons were aimed at supporting the mobility of troops and logistics in trouble spots, he added.
> 
> "When it comes to transport planes, the TNI AU will replace its C-1308s with IL-76/A-400/C-17, and has replaced F-27 Fokker/CN-235 with CN-295/C-27 Spartan," he said.
> 
> Reported by Syaiful Hakim
> EDITED BY INE
> (T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/C/S012)
> Editor: Heru Purwanto
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/116074/tni-au-to-have-eight-fighter-squadrons
> 
> 
> 
> 21 bukan jet fighter, 1, 12, 15 meragukan (diisi sama Hawk dan T50i yg notabene light fighter /trainer)



As Air Force Chief statement, fighter sqdr in bahasa meaning skuadron tempur...all existing 8 sqdr have initial tail number T(tempur) either TS or TT....imhoo


----------



## Nike

Terrorism & Insurgency
*Security forces discover 54 IEDs during raid in Indonesia*
IHS Jane's Terrorism Watch Report - Daily Update
07 June 2018
SECURITY forces discovered 54 improvised explosive devices (IEDs) - described in reports as pipe bombs - during a raid on the residence of a militant in an unspecified location in Indonesia on 15 May, The Jakarta Post reported. Reports added that the militant was identified as Tri Murtiono, who led his wife and three children to conduct a suicide attack on the Surabaya Police headquarters 14 May.

http://www.janes.com/article/80711/security-forces-discover-54-ieds-during-raid-in-indonesia


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

*TNI AU Akan Ganti C-130B dengan Pesawat Sekelas Il-76/A-400M/C-17*
Juni 8, 2018 Berita No comments




RAF
*ANGKASAREVIEW.COM* – TNI Angkatan Udara akan mengganti pesawat angkut berat C-130B dengan pesawat sekelas Il-76/A400M/C-17. Hal tersebut terungkap dalam ceramah pembekalan KSAU Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna kepada Perwira Siswa (Pasis) Sekolah Kesatuan Komando TNI AU (Sekkau) Angkatan 103 di Kampus Sekkau, Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta Timur pada Kamis (7/6/2018).

“Untuk skadron angkut, TNI AU akan mengganti pesawat C-130B dengan pesawat angkut sekelas IL-76/A-400/C-17. TNI AU juga sudah mengganti pesawat Fokker F-27/CN-235 dengan pesawat sekelas atau di atas CN-295/C-27J _Spartan_ yang masing-masing skadron mempunyai tingkat kesiapan rata-rata 80%,” ujar KSAU.

Penggantian pesawat, lanjut KSAU, merupakan bagian dari tuntutan tugas ke depan yang makin kompleks. TNI AU, imbuhnya, akan terus melakukan pembangunan dan pengembangan postur kekuatan. Dalam perencanaan hingga tahun 2024, misalnya, akan terbangun delapan skadron udara tempur.

“Sesuai dengan perencanaan kekuatan materiil, kita berharap memiliki delapan Skadron Udara Tempur dengan kekuatan 16 pesawat dan kesiapan masing-masing skadron udara rata-rata 80%,” jelas Yuyu Sutisna.

Ditambahkan KSAU, selain skadon tempur TNI AU juga akan memiliki enam skadron udara angkut berat, sedang, dan ringan yang memiliki kekuatan per skadron udara sebanyak 16 pesawat. Keberadaan skadron ini untuk mendukung mobilitas pasukan dan logistik pada dua _trouble spot_.




Dispenau
Paparan lainnya, KSAU menjelaskan wacana TNI untuk melaksanakan penggelaran Pangkalan TNI terpadu. Pangkalan ini akan tersebar pada beberapa daerah antara lain Natuna, Selaru, Morotai, Biak, dan Merauke.

Penggelaran benteng-benteng pertahanan terpadu trimatra tersebut, diwujudkan dalam upaya untuk memperkuat sistem pertahanan negara dalam mengantisipasi perkembangan ancaman yang terus meningkat.

Terkait informasi Sekkau A-103, pendidikan ini diikuti oleh 57 Pasis dengan perincian 50 Pasis TNI AU, dua TNI AL, satu TNI AD dan empat Pasis Mancanegara masing-masing satu orang dari Filipina, Thailand, Malaysia, dan Brunei Darussalam.

*(RON)

http://www.angkasareview.com/2018/0...-130b-dengan-pesawat-sekelas-il-76a-400mc-17/
*

Indonesian Air Force will replace our hercules c130b aircrafts with either IL76 or A400m or C17 or combination of these 2 or 3 brands.

Indonesian Air Force also will have 6 squadrons of transport aircraft contains of heavy lift, medium and light transport.

IL76 payload 42 ton / 48 ton / 60 ton (tergantung varian)

A400m payload 37 ton

C17 payload 77,5 ton

Kapasitas paling besar adalah C17 globe master !

Gue jagoin C17 globemaster kalo gitu.

Kita pernah punya 13 unit C130B, jika masing2 punya payload 19 ton, maka 

13*19 = 247

247/77,5 = 3,18

Jadi kebutuhan C17 adalah 3 atau 4 unit saja.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> 13*19 = 247
> 
> 247/77,5 = 3,18
> 
> Jadi kebutuhan C17 adalah 3 atau 4 unit saja.



I don't think so, 13 aircraft replaced by 4. It's okay if we buy 4 then get another later.
13 unit C130B:
2 maintenance, 3 on mission in eastern Indonesia, 2 on mission in western Indonesia, 6 standby.
4 C17:
1 maintenance, 1 on mission, only 2 standby.
But seriously 
"Gak usah banyak banyak yang penting ada"
-RR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samudro_JOY

*Indonesia wins UN council seat along with Germany, Belgium*

UNITED NATIONS — Indonesia defeated the Maldives on Friday in the only contested election for a seat on the Security Council starting Jan. 1 and will join the U.N.’s most powerful body along with Germany, Belgium, South Africa and the Dominican Republic.

General Assembly President Miroslav Lajcak announced the results of the secret ballot vote in the 193-member world body to loud applause.

The four countries running without opposition all received over 180 votes.

Indonesia is the world’s most populous Muslim nation and has been on the council three times previously. It defeated the Maldives, a small Indian Ocean island nation which has never served on the council, by a vote of 144-46.

The Security Council has five permanent members — the United States, Russia, China, Britain and France — and 10 members elected by the General Assembly for two-year terms. Five countries are elected every year.

Winning a seat on the Security Council is a pinnacle of achievement for many countries because it gives them a strong voice in matters dealing with international peace and security ranging from conflicts in Syria, Yemen and South Sudan to the nuclear threat posed by North Korea and attacks by extremist groups such as the Islamic State and al-Qaida.

Candidates for non-permanent seats are chosen by regional groups, and Indonesia and the Maldives were in a contest for the Asia-Pacific group’s seat.

Belgium and Germany, which have each served on the council five times previously, were elected from the Western European and Others group of nations known as WEOG. South Africa, which has been on the council twice, was elected from the Africa group, and the Dominican Republic, which has never served on the council, was elected from the Latin America and Caribbean group.

Israel had been in a three-way contest with Germany and Belgium for two WEOG seats and was facing an uphill struggle. It dropped out last month saying it “decided to postpone its candidacy.”

Israel was not a member of any regional group until the late U.S. Ambassador Richard Holbrooke succeeded in 2000 in getting WEOG to invite Israel to be a temporary member, which later was extended indefinitely.

Source ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## striver44

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> *TNI AU Akan Ganti C-130B dengan Pesawat Sekelas Il-76/A-400M/C-17*
> Juni 8, 2018 Berita No comments
> 
> 
> 
> RAF
> *ANGKASAREVIEW.COM* – TNI Angkatan Udara akan mengganti pesawat angkut berat C-130B dengan pesawat sekelas Il-76/A400M/C-17. Hal tersebut terungkap dalam ceramah pembekalan KSAU Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna kepada Perwira Siswa (Pasis) Sekolah Kesatuan Komando TNI AU (Sekkau) Angkatan 103 di Kampus Sekkau, Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta Timur pada Kamis (7/6/2018).
> 
> “Untuk skadron angkut, TNI AU akan mengganti pesawat C-130B dengan pesawat angkut sekelas IL-76/A-400/C-17. TNI AU juga sudah mengganti pesawat Fokker F-27/CN-235 dengan pesawat sekelas atau di atas CN-295/C-27J _Spartan_ yang masing-masing skadron mempunyai tingkat kesiapan rata-rata 80%,” ujar KSAU.
> 
> Penggantian pesawat, lanjut KSAU, merupakan bagian dari tuntutan tugas ke depan yang makin kompleks. TNI AU, imbuhnya, akan terus melakukan pembangunan dan pengembangan postur kekuatan. Dalam perencanaan hingga tahun 2024, misalnya, akan terbangun delapan skadron udara tempur.
> 
> “Sesuai dengan perencanaan kekuatan materiil, kita berharap memiliki delapan Skadron Udara Tempur dengan kekuatan 16 pesawat dan kesiapan masing-masing skadron udara rata-rata 80%,” jelas Yuyu Sutisna.
> 
> Ditambahkan KSAU, selain skadon tempur TNI AU juga akan memiliki enam skadron udara angkut berat, sedang, dan ringan yang memiliki kekuatan per skadron udara sebanyak 16 pesawat. Keberadaan skadron ini untuk mendukung mobilitas pasukan dan logistik pada dua _trouble spot_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dispenau
> Paparan lainnya, KSAU menjelaskan wacana TNI untuk melaksanakan penggelaran Pangkalan TNI terpadu. Pangkalan ini akan tersebar pada beberapa daerah antara lain Natuna, Selaru, Morotai, Biak, dan Merauke.
> 
> Penggelaran benteng-benteng pertahanan terpadu trimatra tersebut, diwujudkan dalam upaya untuk memperkuat sistem pertahanan negara dalam mengantisipasi perkembangan ancaman yang terus meningkat.
> 
> Terkait informasi Sekkau A-103, pendidikan ini diikuti oleh 57 Pasis dengan perincian 50 Pasis TNI AU, dua TNI AL, satu TNI AD dan empat Pasis Mancanegara masing-masing satu orang dari Filipina, Thailand, Malaysia, dan Brunei Darussalam.
> 
> *(RON)
> 
> http://www.angkasareview.com/2018/0...-130b-dengan-pesawat-sekelas-il-76a-400mc-17/
> *
> 
> Indonesian Air Force will replace our hercules c130b aircrafts with either IL76 or A400m or C17 or combination of these 2 or 3 brands.
> 
> Indonesian Air Force also will have 6 squadrons of transport aircraft contains of heavy lift, medium and light transport.
> 
> IL76 payload 42 ton / 48 ton / 60 ton (tergantung varian)
> 
> A400m payload 37 ton
> 
> C17 payload 77,5 ton
> 
> Kapasitas paling besar adalah C17 globe master !
> 
> Gue jagoin C17 globemaster kalo gitu.
> 
> Kita pernah punya 13 unit C130B, jika masing2 punya payload 19 ton, maka
> 
> 13*19 = 247
> 
> 247/77,5 = 3,18
> 
> Jadi kebutuhan C17 adalah 3 atau 4 unit saja.


agree we should not hesitate to buy c-17 concerning it's capability and lift capacity, as long as the money is ready offcourse hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigmack

striver44 said:


> agree we should not hesitate to buy c-17 concerning it's capability and lift capacity, as long as the money is ready offcourse hehe


But C-17 already stop production..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

*France is deploying forces to the Indo-Pacific for more than just a drill*

MELBOURNE, Australia ― France will be deploying a detachment of combat aircraft to the Indo-Pacific region for a major air exercise in Australia and for additional interactions with Asian air forces, as France seeks to increase its presence in the region.

According to an announcement by the French Air Force, three Dassault Rafale fighters will leave France for Darwin in northern Australia in late July via stopovers in Al-Dhafra in the United Arab Emirates and Singapore.

The Rafales will be joined by a French Air Force Boeing C-135FR Stratotanker, an Airbus A400M strategic airlifter and an Airbus A310 passenger transport aircraft for the deployment. From the UAE, a single Royal Australian Air Force Airbus KC-30A multirole tanker transport will accompany the French aircraft for the journey to Australia.

In Australia, the French will participate in Exercise Pitch Black, a biannual large-scale multinational air-combat exercise involving approximately 80 aircraft and personnel from 16 countries that will take place during three weeks in August.

Following Pitch Black, the French contingent will visit Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore and then India before the Rafales return to Al-Dhafra between Aug. 19 and Sept. 4. The French deployment, code-named PEGASE 2018, will involve 90 French airmen and commandos along with 40 tons of technical and support equipment.

The PEGASE 2018 deployment is the largest French Air Force deployment to the region since six Dassault Mirage 2000s were deployed to the region in 2004, where they also took part in an earlier iteration of Exercise Pitch Black.

According to the French Air Force, the objectives of this deployment are to hone the ability of the French Air Force to deploy its air power globally, strengthen France’s presence in the strategic Indo-Pacific region and deepen relations with key regional countries.

The deployment will also serve as an opportunity to showcase the French defense and aerospace industry, with *Indonesia and Malaysia being seen as like export opportunities for the Rafale* and India looking for more fighters, having already purchased 36 of the French jets.

Singapore is also a possible candidate for *A400M sales*, with the oldest of its fleet of Lockheed Martin C-130 Hercules airlifters approaching 60 years old.

The deployment is another sign of a growing French military presence in the region. French Armed Forces Minister Florence Parly, speaking at the recent Shangri-La Dialogue summit in Singapore, noted that in 2017 no less than five French warships sailed through the Indo-Pacific, which is also where 3.5 million square miles of French exclusive economic zone, along with the territories of New Caledonia and French Polynesia, are located.

During her speech, Parly also indicated France will continue to step up its involvement in the region in areas such as nuclear nonproliferation, counterterrorism and upholding international law, as well as continuing efforts to deepen her country’s ties with regional nations.

source

Mampir buat nyales A400M
Before buying European stuff, need to consider the fact that they try to ban our palm oil.
If we buy their plane we should be allowed to sell palm oil(win win) better if we can buy using our commodities like coffee, or we get viper/sukhoi instead rafale/typhoon and hercules/ilyushin instead of a400m.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

jek_sperrow said:


> *France is deploying forces to the Indo-Pacific for more than just a drill*
> 
> MELBOURNE, Australia ― France will be deploying a detachment of combat aircraft to the Indo-Pacific region for a major air exercise in Australia and for additional interactions with Asian air forces, as France seeks to increase its presence in the region.
> 
> According to an announcement by the French Air Force, three Dassault Rafale fighters will leave France for Darwin in northern Australia in late July via stopovers in Al-Dhafra in the United Arab Emirates and Singapore.
> 
> The Rafales will be joined by a French Air Force Boeing C-135FR Stratotanker, an Airbus A400M strategic airlifter and an Airbus A310 passenger transport aircraft for the deployment. From the UAE, a single Royal Australian Air Force Airbus KC-30A multirole tanker transport will accompany the French aircraft for the journey to Australia.
> 
> In Australia, the French will participate in Exercise Pitch Black, a biannual large-scale multinational air-combat exercise involving approximately 80 aircraft and personnel from 16 countries that will take place during three weeks in August.
> 
> Following Pitch Black, the French contingent will visit Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore and then India before the Rafales return to Al-Dhafra between Aug. 19 and Sept. 4. The French deployment, code-named PEGASE 2018, will involve 90 French airmen and commandos along with 40 tons of technical and support equipment.
> 
> The PEGASE 2018 deployment is the largest French Air Force deployment to the region since six Dassault Mirage 2000s were deployed to the region in 2004, where they also took part in an earlier iteration of Exercise Pitch Black.
> 
> According to the French Air Force, the objectives of this deployment are to hone the ability of the French Air Force to deploy its air power globally, strengthen France’s presence in the strategic Indo-Pacific region and deepen relations with key regional countries.
> 
> The deployment will also serve as an opportunity to showcase the French defense and aerospace industry, with *Indonesia and Malaysia being seen as like export opportunities for the Rafale* and India looking for more fighters, having already purchased 36 of the French jets.
> 
> Singapore is also a possible candidate for *A400M sales*, with the oldest of its fleet of Lockheed Martin C-130 Hercules airlifters approaching 60 years old.
> 
> The deployment is another sign of a growing French military presence in the region. French Armed Forces Minister Florence Parly, speaking at the recent Shangri-La Dialogue summit in Singapore, noted that in 2017 no less than five French warships sailed through the Indo-Pacific, which is also where 3.5 million square miles of French exclusive economic zone, along with the territories of New Caledonia and French Polynesia, are located.
> 
> During her speech, Parly also indicated France will continue to step up its involvement in the region in areas such as nuclear nonproliferation, counterterrorism and upholding international law, as well as continuing efforts to deepen her country’s ties with regional nations.
> 
> source
> 
> Mampir buat nyales A400M



Rafale ? Yummy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> TNI Angkatan Udara akan mengganti pesawat angkut berat C-130B dengan pesawat sekelas Il-76/A400M/C-17. Hal tersebut terungkap dalam ceramah pembekalan KSAU Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna kepada Perwira Siswa (Pasis) Sekolah Kesatuan Komando TNI AU (Sekkau) Angkatan 103 di Kampus Sekkau, Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta Timur pada Kamis (7/6/2018).
> Gue jagoin C17 globemaster kalo gitu.
> 
> Kita pernah punya 13 unit C130B, jika masing2 punya payload 19 ton, maka
> 
> 13*19 = 247
> 
> 247/77,5 = 3,18
> 
> Jadi kebutuhan C17 adalah 3 atau 4 unit saja.



They might as well saying blatantly it will be A-400 that going to be procure



striver44 said:


> agree we should not hesitate to buy c-17 concerning it's capability and lift capacity, as long as the money is ready offcourse hehe



Defence product procurement isn't the same as consumer grade procurement, any defence procurement is facilitate by either credit line or FMF, is more about our specific requirement & priority.

@Mr. Woof Woof, you do realize that C-17 is no longer produce right?!, and if there is some C-17 laying at the freaking Arizona desert it will be too expensive to refurbished (that alone is one big IF).



jek_sperrow said:


> The deployment will also serve as an opportunity to showcase the French defense and aerospace industry, with *Indonesia and Malaysia being seen as like export opportunities for the Rafale* and India looking for more fighters, having already purchased 36 of the French jets.
> Mampir buat nyales A400M



Malaysia is broke, their "Bug's" most likely participate in Pitch Black 2018 using donated spare parts from Australia. IMHO I don't see any bright prospect for Rafale in South East Asia either. Although making sales visit for the wicked A-400 still have some weight in it.


----------



## NEKONEKO

trishna_amṛta said:


> *Malaysia is broke, their "Bug's" most likely participate in Pitch Black 2018 using donated spare parts from Australia. *IMHO I don't see any bright prospect for Rafale in South East Asia either. Although making sales visit for the wicked A-400 still have some weight in it.


_*Waiting for that one boi to show up* _
Additional fighter with maritime strike capability to complement our sukhoi wont hurt, f16 + harpoon or rafale + exocet and park it near hotspot.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

jek_sperrow said:


> Additional fighter with maritime strike capability to complement our sukhoi wont hurt, f16 + harpoon or rafale + exocet and park it near hotspot.



Adding another aircraft species (Rafale) will further complicate the already logistical nightmare situation. Furthermore TNI-AU has already well familiar with both F-16 and Cy 27/30 series (with Cy-35 coming up next)
As I've stated earlier, I don't see there is enough interest for Rafale in ASEAN, the main reason for this is, most countries either had already operate different type of aircraft or doesn't have the money to procure new one.

BTW Exocet not only more battle-proven than Harpoon but also more suitable for Indonesia need, although from what I've seen TNI-AU seem to prefer using Cy-30MK2 for maritime strike.(which of course more suitable for the task than F-16)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005197381300875265

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

trishna_amṛta said:


> Adding another aircraft species (Rafale) will further complicate the already logistical nightmare situation. Furthermore TNI-AU has already well familiar with both F-16 and Cy 27/30 series (with Cy-35 coming up next)
> As I've stated earlier, I don't see there is enough interest for Rafale in ASEAN, the main reason for this is, most countries either had already operate different type of aircraft or doesn't have the money to procure new one.
> 
> BTW Exocet not only more battle-proven than Harpoon but also more suitable for Indonesia need, although from what I've seen TNI-AU seem to prefer using Cy-30MK2 for maritime strike.(which of course more suitable for the task than F-16)


The over hyped brahmos is also an option.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

jek_sperrow said:


> The over hyped brahmos is also an option.


It's over hyped indeed, I personally doubtful if BrahMos even operate in Lo-Lo profile (most likely Hi-Lo), let alone telling the difference between a vessel (the target), sea wave, broaching whale, or counter measure (which is also the deficiency of Harpoon among others things).
Sadly the only viable AShM for Su-30Mk2 were Kh-31 and Kh-59 and both of them doesn't have the advanced features (Lo-Lo flight profile, ECCM, etc) such as those in Exocet AM39 or RBS-15F ER


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia to hold trilateral exercise with philippines, malaysia*
Jumat, 8 Juni 2018 21:31 WIB - 5 Views

Reporter: Syaiful Hakim

Jakarta, (ANTARA News) - Indonesia will again hold a trilateral exercise with the Philippines and Malaysia in the border regions of the three countries after Eid-al-Fitr, the Defence Minister, Ryamizard Ryacudu, said here on Friday.

The forces involved in the exercise would not be from the elite troops only, but from the entire National Armed Forces, he said.

The exercises would be carried out in Kalimantan. "They are soldiers and trained, so we just make some adjustments," he said.

Ryamizard stressed that joint exercises were important to check the spread of terrorism. "We must stop terrorism before it spreads widely," he said.




Editor: Yosep Hariyadi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

*Menteri Susi Sontak Berdiri Melihat Pergerakan Kapal Mencurigakan*
Sabtu, 9 Juni 2018 | 07:09 WIB








Menteri Susi Beri Kuliah Umum Tanpa Teks di Norwegia dan Disambut Meriah

Dalam pertemuan tersebut, Sissel memaparkan data dan hasil penelitian terkait produktivitas hasil tangkapan iklan di Norwegia. Pada suatu masa di akhir tahun 1980, penangkapan ikan di Norwegia dilakukan secara ekspolitatif.

*Jangka panjang*

Kebijakan eksploitatif tersebut dirasa merugikan dalam jangka panjang. Karena itu, kebijakan itu dikoreksi. Di awal-awal koreksi berupa pengaturan penangkapan ikan agar tidak eksploitatif, produktivitas hasil tangkapan turun tajam.

Namun, dalam jangka panjang, langkah pengaturan dan pembatasan tersebut membuahkan hasil yang baik. Beberapa tahun kemudian, produktivitas hasil tangkapan naik dengan kualitas yang lebih baik. Produktivitas juga bisa ditingkatkan dan dipertahankan.

*Baca juga: Ditentang di Indonesia, Menteri Susi Dipuji Dunia karena Melawan Illegal Fishing*

Data dan hasil riset IMR mengkonfirmasi sekaligus menguatkan langkah-langkah yang sudah diambil Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP). Sejumlah hasil penelitian IMR akan dipakai untuk meninjau ulang sejumlah kebijakan KKP.

Dalam pertemuan itu, Menteri Susi didampingi Sekretaris Jenderal KKP Nilanto Perbowo, Kepala Badan Riset dan Sumber Daya Manusia KKP Sjarief WIdjaja dan Koordinator Staf Khusus Satgas 115 Mas Achmad Santosa.

*Langsung berdiri*

Usai mendengarkan hasil riset dan data IMR, Menteri Susi diajak melihat bagaimana Norwegia memantau kapal-kapal yang beroperasi di Norwegia dan di seluruh dunia menggunakan teknologi satelit mereka.

*Baca juga: Menteri Perikanan Norwegia Klarifikasi Menteri Susi untuk Beberapa Isu*

Kali ini, Menteri Susi mendapat penjelasan dari Direktur Pengelolaan Sumber Daya Direktorat Perikanan Norwegia Aksel Reidar Aikemo dan tim.

Saat layar memperlihatkan pemantauan di sekitar perairan Indonesia, Menteri Susi sontak berdiri. Menteri Susi berjalan mendekat layar dan minta agar dilakukan pelacakan kegiatan belasan kapal yang terpantau di sekitar zona ekonomi eklusif (ZEE) Indonesia. 

Dari pelacakan itu diketahui, kapal ikan yang dicurigai terdaftar dari Jepang dan sebelumnya melintasi perairan Indonesia dengan kecepatan rendah.

Menteri Susi curiga kapal ini tidak hanya sekadar melintas dari arah utara ke selatan melewati perairan sekitar Bali.

"Di sekitar Bali, banyak ikan tuna. Melihat hasil pelacakan dan catatan kecepatan kapal, kecurigaan kami muncul tentang aktivitas lain yang dilakukan selain melintas," ujar Menteri Susi yang berdiri di depan layar pelacakan kapal.

*Dicurigai ilegal*

Terpantauanya belasan kapal di sekitar ZEE Indonesia mengkonfirmasi masih adanya kegiatan di laut yang tidak dilaporkan dan tidak tersentuh aturan. 

Menteri Susi terdiam sejenak mendapati kenyataan ini. Menteri Susi geregetan juga dengan hasil dan tindak lanjut pemantauan dan pelacakan pergerakan kapal di perairan Indonesia selama ini. 

"Para petugas pemantau diharapkan untuk lebih punya sikap _curious_. Petugas harus menaruh curiga sampai kemudian terbukti sebaliknya," ujar Menteri Susi.

Sambil bergurau, Menteri Susi ingin menempatkan seorang pegawai di Bergen terkait pemantauan pergerakan kapal secara lebih gigih, menentukan, dan konsisten.

"Kita selama ini kurang gigih, menentukan dan konsisten. Dari Bergen kita bisa belajar karakter-karakter ini," ujarnya.


Emak satu ini emang senggol bacok mentalnya, seharusnya didapuk jadi menhan. Dia juga resourcesful orangnya di tengah segala kekurangan dan keterbatasan yg ada selalu mengejar target yg sudah ditetapkan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


>



Elli class, ex Cortaener class


----------



## Nike

*Two UGM lecturers dismissed after suspected HTI involvement*

Bambang Muryanto
The Jakarta Post

Yogyakarta | Sat, June 9, 2018 | 04:28 pm



Last year, a document was circulated that named eight UGM lecturers as suspected HTI members. (Courtesy of Gadjah Mada University/file)



Gadjah Mada University (UGM) in Jogjakarta relieved two lecturers from their structural posts for allegedly being part of Hizbut Tahrir Indonesia (HTI), a recently-banned organization that is perceived as threatening national integrity and the state ideology of Pancasila.

“The two lecturers will be relieved from their administrative duties effective immediately,” said Iva Ariani, UGM's spokesperson, “But we cannot reveal their names as yet because they are still being processed,”

The lecturers were discharged from their positions as laboratory head and dean, both at the Faculty of Engineering, but will continue being lecturers.

This decision was made after the university management had a meeting with the two lecturers to discuss their views on Pancasila. The results of the meeting were submitted to the university council for a recommendation.

“The university council’s recommendation helps the management make a decision,” said Iva.

Last year, a document was circulated that named eight UGM lecturers as suspected HTI members. One of them is Muhammad Kholid Ridwan, a lecturer from the Faculty of Engineering and an administrator of HTI in Bantul, Yogyakarta. (nor/evi)

*Topics :*

UGM, HTI
 http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ismissed-after-suspected-hti-involvement.html


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Construction progress of the 5th LPD built by PT.PAL Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## radialv

pr1v4t33r said:


> Construction progress of the 5th LPD built by PT.PAL Indonesia.


more look like makassar class or sub-class banjarmasin design or new model?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

radialv said:


> more look like makassar class or sub-class banjarmasin design or new model?


tarlac class, or we could say.. improved makassar class..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Construction progress of the 5th LPD built by PT.PAL Indonesia.



Only need dozen month to build it now? They got good learning curve


----------



## pr1v4t33r

madokafc said:


> Only need dozen month to build it now? They got good learning curve



We are speedy learners, no doubt.. now for the interesting part..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> We are speedy learners, no doubt.. now for the interesting part..



Looks like a corvettes, 57 mm bofors mk 3, 4 AShM launcher, helipad for medium class helicopter (looks like to accomodate something like Bell412EPI), no hanggar, the back design much like Nahkoda Ragam class (exhaust type placement), LMV like radome (Singapore LMV), hull mounted sonar. This clearly an ASW corvettes, i am suspect in range of 1400-1600 tonnes class(maybe slightly smaller) . Maybe to replace Parchim class

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Skadik 101, credit to original owner

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigmack

pr1v4t33r said:


> We are speedy learners, no doubt.. now for the interesting part..



the pic is from PT. PAL?
any tech data regarding the design?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

bigmack said:


> the pic is from PT. PAL?


yup, check out their twitter account..


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Malaysia, Philippines To Hunt Down Islamic State In Joint Ground Patrols*
 June 9, 2018 BenarNews  0 Comments

By BenarNews

By Ismira Lutfia Tisnadibrata

Indonesia will deploy soldiers to hunt down pro-Islamic State militants for the first time in a joint ground patrol with Malaysia and the Philippines, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said Friday.

Ryamizard first divulged the joint ground patrol aimed at curbing the spread of IS in the region during a speech last weekend at the Shangri-La Dialogue, a meeting in Singapore attended by Southeast Asian and other world leaders.

He said the three neighboring nations had already established trilateral air and maritime patrols in the Sulu Sea but would step up and elevate their cooperation through the joint operation of land forces on the southern Philippine island of Mindanao “two months from now.”

“The aim of this joint operation is to locate ISIS in the southern Philippines and stop it from spreading,” he said, using the other acronym for IS.

On Friday, Ryamizard confirmed that the expansion of the existing trilateral patrol mechanism would take place. He said Malaysia and the Philippines had agreed.

“I planned it. The implementation is after Eid,” he told reporters after a ceremony at the Defense Ministry in Jakarta.

At a bilateral meeting with his Malaysian counterpart Mohamad Sabu on June 9 in Singapore, Ryamizard said the training exercise “at a company level” would focus on “anti-guerrilla warfare, urban warfare and how to tackle snipers.”

A company is a military unit that usually consists of 80 to 150 soldiers and often commanded by a major or a captain.

Ryamizard told Mohamad that the militants in southern Philippines were skilled marksmen and it was necessary for the three countries to equip their forces with better rifles.

The three nations began trilateral patrols in June last year after pro-IS militants launched a siege in the southern Philippine city of Marawi. Five months of vicious fighting ended in October and killed at least 1,200 people, mostly militants, including the acknowledged Philippine IS leader Isnilon Hapilon.

The Marawi fighting emboldened other Southeast Asian terror cells aligned with the Syria- and Iraq-based IS, according to analysts.

Among the 31,500 foreign fighters who had joined IS in Syria, about 800 came from Asia, including 400 from Indonesia, the largest Muslim-majority country, Ryamizard said on June 2, citing intelligence data from his government.

Ryamizard talked about the joint plans to curb the spread of IS in the southern Philippines as his own country grappled with a string of terror attack in recent weeks, including bombings that targeted three churches and killed 51 people, including 13 civilians, seven police and 31 suspects.

Indonesia, a nation of 262 million people, faces a resurgence of extremist attacks as security analysts warned that dozens of its citizens would return home after fighting for IS in the Middle East.

“Maritime patrols have been already implemented, the air patrols too, even though mostly through drones, but it is the same. But not the land patrols yet, even though the combined land forces exercise is very important,” Ryamizard said.

Malaysia’s Sabah state is a short boat ride from islands in the Philippines’ Mindanao region, where pro-IS Muslim guerrillas and other armed Muslim groups operate. The waters between the two countries are extremely porous and analysts said the three nations shared coastal borders that have long been used for smuggling routes.

*To involve elite forces*
Indonesia’s Defense Ministry spokesman, Brig. Gen. Totok Sugiharto, told BenarNews that the exercise would involve the three forces from the Indonesian National Army (TNI).

“This is also a continuation of the collaboration of the intelligence sharing strategy ‘Our Eyes’ which was launched earlier,” he said, referring to sub-regional cooperation with Brunei Darussalam, Malaysia, Philippines, Singapore and Thailand launched earlier this year in Bali, Indonesia.

Khairul Fahmi, a military observer from the International Institute for Strategic Studies (IISS), told BenarNews the joint ground patrol exercises are as the three neighbors face militant groups with similar characteristics.

“There is a need to increase and standardize ability to paralyze these groups,” he said.


http://www.eurasiareview.com/090620...t-down-islamic-state-in-joint-ground-patrols/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

pr1v4t33r said:


> We are speedy learners, no doubt.. now for the interesting part..


 
LOA 75 meters ?
Beam 10 meters ?
Draught 6 meters ?
Displacement 900 - 1000 tons ?
Arround usd 100 - 115 million per unit with full sensors and full armament for ASW corvettes ?

Edisi Sok Tahu Gue....


----------



## Bhayangkara

madokafc said:


> Looks like a corvettes, 57 mm bofors mk 3, 4 AShM launcher, helipad for medium class helicopter (looks like to accomodate something like Bell412EPI), no hanggar, the back design much like Nahkoda Ragam class (exhaust type placement), LMV like radome (Singapore LMV), hull mounted sonar. This clearly an ASW corvettes, i am suspect in range of 1400-1600 tonnes class(maybe slightly smaller) . Maybe to replace Parchim class



For the tonnage is likely around 1600 - 1800 long tonnes, or about 83 - 90 meters..

It's good to see PAL has improvised to this OPV design concept, hope they got the contracts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

pr1v4t33r said:


> We are speedy learners, no doubt.. now for the interesting part..


Nice.


----------



## barjo

madokafc said:


> Looks like a corvettes, 57 mm bofors mk 3, 4 AShM launcher, helipad for medium class helicopter (looks like to accomodate something like Bell412EPI), no hanggar, the back design much like Nahkoda Ragam class (exhaust type placement), LMV like radome (Singapore LMV), hull mounted sonar. This clearly an ASW corvettes, i am suspect in range of 1400-1600 tonnes class(maybe slightly smaller) . Maybe to replace Parchim class


yup parchim replacement displacement around 1500ton twice as parchim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Two Vietnamese boats caught in Natuna waters*
Minggu, 10 Juni 2018 00:09 WIB - 2 Views

Reporter: Nikolas Panama






Fishing boat (ANTARA PHOTO/M N Kawakan)

Tanjungpinang, Riau Islands, (ANTARA News) - Two Vietnamese boats suspected of illegally fishing in Natuna have been seized by the Indonesian Navy.

The captain of Bung Tomo-357 navy ship, Col Amrin, told Antara here on Saturday the two Vietnamese ships were seized following a chase when the Navy spotted three ships illegally entering Indonesian waters, around 1.40 pm on Wednesday.

"While patrolling we saw three foreign fishing boats and we tried to drive them away and later caught two of them," he said.

Amrin said he ordered his men to check the two boats -- BV5743TS 40 GT with Tung as its skipper and ten crew and BV0627TS 40 GT with Pung as its skipper and three crewmen on board -- but found no fish. He said he believed the intruders had come for fishing because they were throwing their nets into the water when they were caught.

"The boats carried no documents," he added.

Amrin said the seizure of the foreign boats showed the commitment of the Western Fleet Command to the eradication of illegal activities in the sea.



(H-YH/INE)

Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

*A ‘Little Bit of a Nut Case’ Who’s Taking On China*
Image




Susi Pudjiastuti, the maritime affairs and fisheries minister of Indonesia, is taking on illegal fishing boats, even those from China.CreditKemal Jufri for The New York Times


By Hannah Beech and Muktita Suhartono


June 8, 2018
PANGANDARAN, Indonesia — Susi Pudjiastuti was scooping up lunch with one hand, using her thumb and two fingers to extricate bones from a chunk of fish. With the other hand, she simulated grinding a stiletto heel into the ground.

“This is what I can do if the Chinese try to play tricks on me,” said Ms. Pudjiastuti, the maritime affairs and fisheries minister of Indonesia. “I can smile very nicely and then I can use my high heel.”

“Very sharp,” she added, popping the piece of fish into her mouth.

Suffice it to say that Ms. Pudjiastuti is not a conventional Indonesian woman, much less a conventional cabinet minister. She chain smokes, although Indonesia’s health minister — one of eight women in the cabinet of President Joko Widodo — has warned her that a public figure should not be seen lighting up.

Ms. Pudjiastuti likes her coffee black and her alcohol only in the form of champagne. “My family thinks I am a little bit of a nut case,” she said.

ADVERTISEMENT

Perhaps it takes a little bit of a nut case to challenge Beijing, going so far as to seize Chinese fishing boats poaching in Indonesian waters. She has created a lot of enemies along the way, at home as well as abroad, but she says her success can be measured by the improved health of Indonesia’s fishing grounds, and she is not about to back down.

Image




Ms. Pudjiastuti during Indonesian Fashion Week in Jakarta in March. She had her kebaya, a traditional blouse, sewn so tightly that the stitches tore when she tried to sit down.CreditKemal Jufri for The New York Times
With more than 13,000 islands, Indonesia is the world’s largest archipelagic nation, yet its maritime sovereignty had long been neglected. When she was appointed in 2014, Ms. Pudjiastuti, a seafood and aviation magnate who never finished high school, inherited a ministry that was in danger of being eliminated. But she has transformed her portfolio, declaring waron foreign fishing boats that had encroached on territorial waters and threatened some of the world’s most biodiverse seas.

Not all of the offenders have been from China. Boats from other Southeast Asian nations stray into Indonesia’s waters as well, costing the country at least $1 billion a year in lost resources, the United Nations has reported. Ms. Pudjiastuti has not relied on subtlety: Under her aegis, hundreds of impounded foreign vessels have been blown up.

ADVERTISEMENT

But it is Ms. Pudjiastuti’s entanglements with the Chinese that have created the greatest uproar, while also making her an unlikely heroine for those calling for international defiance of Beijing’s muscular foreign policy.


Indonesia is not an official claimant to contested territory in the South China Sea, where Beijing is now landing bombers on disputed islets. But the nine-dash line that China uses on maps to demarcate the swath of the South China Sea it considers its own nevertheless extends into waters that lap up against Indonesian islands.

That is where the fish — and Ms. Pudjiastuti — come in.

“I’m not the military, I’m not the foreign minister,” she said. “The Chinese cannot really get angry at me because all I’m talking about is fish.”

Image




Ms. Pudjiastuti has made a name for herself, and some enemies, by seizing illegal fishing boats and blowing them up.CreditKemal Jufri for The New York Times
Another smile, another bite of lunch, this time doused in an incendiary sauce Ms. Pudjiastuti made from part of a 65-pound haul of chiles she bought during a recent trip to eastern Indonesia.

In June 2016, an Indonesian warship towed away a Chinese fishing boat that had been caught near the Natunas, Indonesian islands located in the southernmost reaches of the South China Sea. An attempt earlier that year to bring in another Chinese boat had been foiled when the Chinese Coast Guard intervened, severing the towing line connecting the impounded vessel to an Indonesian patrol boat.

Both seizures took place in waters that are well within Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone, as defined by international maritime law. But the Chinese Foreign Ministry protested and referred to the seas as China’s “traditional fishing grounds.”

Ms. Pudjiastuti was not impressed. “The Indonesians sailed all the way to Madagascar in ancient times,” she said. “Should we claim the entire Indian Ocean as our ‘traditional fishing grounds’?”

ADVERTISEMENT

Since Ms. Pudjiastuti took over, most of the 10,000 foreign fishing boats that once poached in Indonesian waters have disappeared. Fishing stocks more than doubled from 2013 to 2017, according to government statistics.

Image




Ms. Pudjiastuti during visiting one of her ministries’ projects, in Pangandaran. A phoenix tattooed on her right shin prompted one official to say it made her look like a “thug.”CreditKemal Jufri for The New York Times
But earlier this year, Indonesia’s vice president, Jusuf Kalla, said that enough was enough. Blowing up boats may have made Ms. Pudjiastuti the most beloved Indonesian cabinet minister, but the shock tactics were scaring off foreign investors. The Indonesian Chamber of Commerce echoed his complaint.

Even Indonesia’s 2.4 million-strong fishing community was up in arms, protesting Ms. Pudjiastuti’s efforts to halt popular but environmentally destructive practices like deep trawling and dynamite fishing.

ADVERTISEMENT

The fisheries minister is unsympathetic. “When I started off in the seafood business, the fish were this big,” she said, widening her arms. “Then everything was small. The fish were gone, overfished, and the government didn’t care.”

In the decade before she took over, she says, the number of fishing households in Indonesia plunged by 45 percent.


Ms. Pudjiastuti, the ultimate self-made woman, is not about to go down without a fight. She was born in a fishing town on the southern coast of Java, Indonesia’s most densely populated island. She dropped out of high school. There was a first marriage and a child. There was a second marriage and a child. There was a third liaison and a child.

Image




“I am happy when I am out at sea,” said Ms. Pudjiastuti, who is an accomplished paddleboarder.CreditKemal Jufri for The New York Times
ADVERTISEMENT

There was a night of drinking in which she got a phoenix tattooed on her right shin; the tattoo remains, even if the men who fathered her children do not. (John Kerry, when he was secretary of state, once jokingly promised to go to Indonesia if Ms. Pudjiastuti could arrange for him to get a similar tattoo.)

Ms. Pudjiastuti survived by driving a truck transporting frogs and bird’s nests. Then she moved into the seafood business — lobster to Japan, king prawns to Hong Kong — which spawned an aviation company that started off transporting crustaceans and expanded to carrying people.

Today, Susi Air boasts a fleet of 50 light aircraft. When the 2004 Indian Ocean tsunami devastated Aceh in western Indonesia, killing around 170,000 people, Ms. Pudjiastuti dispatched planes filled with relief supplies.

These days, many Muslim women in Indonesia have abandoned the kebaya, the lacy, body-hugging blouse paired with a sarong that is Indonesia’s national dress for women, for looser-fitting garments. Not Ms. Pudjiastuti. Modeling during Indonesian Fashion Week earlier this year, she had her kebaya sewn so tightly that the stitches tore when she tried to sit down. The dress was hemmed up again but had to be undone when Ms. Pudjiastuti realized she needed to go to the bathroom. Then the tailor went to work a third time.

In the political realm, she remains a polarizing figure. Fahri Hamzah, the deputy speaker of Indonesia’s lower house of Parliament, suggested that Ms. Pudjiastuti’s tattoo made her “a thug.”

Supporters have raised Ms. Pudjiastuti’s name as a possible vice-presidential running mate to Mr. Widodo, who is up for re-election next year, despite a constitutional clause that limits the nation’s top two posts to candidates with a high-school degree. Ms. Pudjiastuti demurred when asked to comment on the vice-presidential rumors.


Whenever she can, she returns to the sea. Earlier this year, Ms. Pudjiastuti and one of her housekeepers, Nurmadia Heremba, traveled to Pangandaran, the mangrove-fronted town where she grew up. It was a holiday weekend, and she decompressed by steering a paddleboard out to sea.

The current was strong but after 90 minutes of hard rowing Ms. Pudjiastuti relaxed on her paddleboard with a smoke and a hot drink. The setting sun glowed crimson over the Indian Ocean. “Screw Jakarta,” Ms. Pudjiastuti said. “I am happy when I am out at sea.”


A version of this article appears in print on June 9, 2018, on Page A10 of the New York edition with the headline: Indonesian Cabinet Minister Doesn’t Mind Making Enemies. Order Reprints | Today’s Paper | Subscribe

https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/06/08/world/asia/indonesia-fishing-boats-china-poaching.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UMNOPutra

Woow ... It happened again ... 
----
*Lalai Bayar Sewa Satelit, Indonesia Didenda Rp 278 Miliar*
Muhamad Imron Rosyadi - detikInet

https://inet.detik.com/telecommunic...-sewa-satelit-indonesia-didenda-rp-278-miliar


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Muslim cleric to speak in Israel amid diplomatic row*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Sun, June 10, 2018 | 07:33 pm



A worker hangs a road sign showing the way to the United States Embassy in Jerusalem on May 7. (Reuters/Ronen Zvulun)



A top Muslim cleric from Nahdlatul Ulama (NU), Indonesia’s largest Islamic organization, is scheduled to deliver a speech in Jerusalem after an invitation from an Israeli organization.

NU supreme council secretary-general Yahya Cholil Staquf, who is also known as Gus Yahya, has reportedly been invited by the Israel Council on Foreign Relations to deliver a speech titled “Shifting Geopolitical Calculus: From Conflict to Cooperation” at the David Amar World North African Jewish Heritage Center in Jerusalem on June 13.

The news about his planned departure for Jerusalem, which was announced by an Israeli journalist with the handle _@simonarran_ on Twitter, has sparked controversy in Indonesia as Tel Aviv recently announced that it would bar Indonesians from entering the country in retaliation for Jakarta’s move to deny visas to dozens of Israeli citizens.

Israel claimed that Jakarta made the move in response to the ongoing violence in Gaza, which has left dozens of Palestinians dead at the hands of Israeli security forces. 

The ban was supposed to take effect on June 9, but Israel waived it until June 26.

It is unclear if Yahya, who also serves as an adviser to President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo, will fly to Israel. He was not available for comments on Sunday. Numerous calls from _The Jakarta Post_were not returned.

On Saturday, NU executive Robikin Emhas confirmed that Yahya had been invited to deliver a speech in Israel but his departure was personal and did not represent his organization.

“I believe that Gus Yahya’s presence [in Israel] is to give support [to the Palestinians] and to show the world, particularly Israel, that Palestine is an independent nation,” he said in a statement. (kha/stu/ahw)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...c-to-speak-in-israel-amid-diplomatic-row.html

Yonkav 1 tank company maneuver 

Credit to original owner

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asterisktaker

I heard Indonesia just received new batch of Leopard 2 MBT? Can anyone here confirm?


----------



## caksakerah

mandala said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Gk ada yg pake konde ya?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

asterisktaker said:


> I heard Indonesia just received new batch of Leopard 2 MBT? Can anyone here confirm?



What do you mean new batch?  All Leopard 2 for Indonesia has been fully delivered by March 27, 2017. And with that delivery Indonesia Army currently has total inventory of 61 Leopard 2RI along with 42 Leopard 2A4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

asterisktaker said:


> I heard Indonesia just received new batch of Leopard 2 MBT? Can anyone here confirm?



No lah





INDONESIA
*LIMA UNIT MBT LEOPARD 2 RI BERGESER DARI YONKAV 1 KOSTRAD KE YON MANDALA YUDHA KOSTRAD*
12 JUNI 2018 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Batalyon Mandala Yudha Kostrad mendapat dukungan penambahan 5 unit Alut Sista ( Alat Utama Sistem Persenjataan) kendaraan tempur (Ranpur) dari Yonkav 1/BCC Divif 1 Kostrad yakni MBT Leopard 2 RI.

Dilansir dari laman _Kostrad (12/6)_, Pergeseran Ranpur dilaksanakan pada Senin (11/6) dari Yonkav 1 Kostrad Cimanggis Depok menuju Yon Mandala Yudha Kostrad Lebak, Banten.

Untuk 3 unit MBT Leopard 2 RI di angkut menggunakan Transporter Iveco yang mampu mengangkut beban seberat 90 ton sedangkan bobot MBT Leopard sendiri untuk siap tempurnya adalah 63 ton dan 2 unit diangkut menggunakan Tank Transporter Scania.

Komandan Batalyon Kavaleri 1/BCC Divif 1 Kostrad Letkol Kav Muhammad Darwis menuturkan hal ini merupakan sesuai rencana dari Pussenkav Kodiklat TNI AD yang melaksanakan Penataan Alut Sista di jajaran TNI AD Khususnya satuan Kavaleri TNI AD.

Kemudian ia menambahkan hal ini juga merupakan Kebijakan dari Komando atas guna melengkapi Alut Sista di jajaran satuan tempur Kostrad.

_Photo: 5 Unit MBT Leopard 2 RI Bergeser Dari Yonkav 1 Kostrad Ke Yon Mandala Yudha Kostrad (Kostrad)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asterisktaker

Thanks Trishna & Madokafc, so from what I can grasp from the article it just unit transfer?


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

caksakerah said:


> Gk ada yg pake konde ya?


Konde baru dipasang saat ada misi.


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Konde baru dipasang saat ada misi.


Sepertinya no konde, belum nemu ada berita awarding kontrak konde Apache utk TNI


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Sepertinya no konde, belum nemu ada berita awarding kontrak konde Apache utk TNI



Mana ada di google "kontrak konde apache"

Adanya di google "apache longbow tni" trus klik gambar, keluar banyak tuh gambarnya.

Kontraknya udah masuk di fms di dsca.mil yang usd 1,4 billion itu, 4 unit AN/APG 78 radar longbow, 140 hellfire missile.

Ketik aja di google "fms indonesia".


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Mana ada di google "kontrak konde apache"
> 
> Adanya di google "apache longbow tni" trus klik gambar, keluar banyak tuh gambarnya.
> 
> Kontraknya udah masuk di fms di dsca.mil yang usd 1,4 billion itu, 4 unit AN/APG 78 radar longbow, 140 hellfire missile.
> 
> Ketik aja di google "fms indonesia".


FMS itu bukan kontrak, setelah kontrak antara kemenhan RI dan US DOD maka secara berkala US DOD akan memberikan kontrak kepada manufakturer secara terpisah misalkan ke Boeing untuk airframe, ke produsen rudal misalnya Raytheon, ke produsen avionik dan kontrak itu gelondongan, sekalian sama pesanan negara2 lain. Silahkan akses web US DOD, saya sudah nyari ndak ketemu, tapi kontrak2 lain mulai dari airfreme, auxiliary fuel tank, hellfire, avionik dan lainnya ada. Bahkan kontrak pelatihan juga ada tapi kintrak radar Longbow ndak nemua.



Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Mana ada di google "kontrak konde apache"
> 
> Adanya di google "apache longbow tni" trus klik gambar, keluar banyak tuh gambarnya.
> 
> Kontraknya udah masuk di fms di dsca.mil yang usd 1,4 billion itu, 4 unit AN/APG 78 radar longbow, 140 hellfire missile.
> 
> Ketik aja di google "fms indonesia".


ini contohnya 

Kontrak eight AH64E Apache attack helicopters
https://www.defense.gov/News/Contracts/Contract-View/Article/606774/
Kontrak Internal Auxiliary Fuel System utk Apache Indonesia 
https://www.defense.gov/News/Contracts/Contract-View/Article/606008/
Kontrak Modernized Target Acquisition Designation Sight/Pilot Night Vision Sensor System,
https://www.defense.gov/News/Contracts/Contract-View/Article/1167080/
Kontrak Apache Aviator Integrated Helmets. 
https://www.defense.gov/News/Contracts/Article/606787/
Kontrak Hellfire II missiles in containers.
https://www.defense.gov/News/Contracts/Contract-View/Article/617285/


----------



## Nike

TNI spec ops in Papua

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Kalla, Vietnamese Deputy PM discuss regional issues*
Selasa, 12 Juni 2018 18:04 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





Vice President Jusuf Kalla receives Vietnamese Deputy Prime Minister Truong Hoa Binh at Imperial Hotel, Tokyo, Tuesday. (Fransiska Ninditya)

Tokyo (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Vice President Jusuf Kalla received a courtesy call from Vietnamese Deputy Prime Minister Truong Hoa Binh on the sidelines of the International Conference on the Future of Asia at the Imperial Hotel, Tokyo, on Tuesday.

During the meeting, Kalla and Binh discussed several issues concerning the bilateral cooperation between Indonesia and Vietnam; Vietnamese fishermen who have legal case in Indonesia; and a plan to determine regional minimum wage in Southeast Asia.

"The meeting with Binh discussed better bilateral relations and investments. They asked us to give legal attention and settlement to Vietnamese fishermen who are still detained in Indonesia," Kalla noted here on Tuesday.

During a half-hour closed-door meeting, the two leaders also discussed minimum wage policy for Indonesian and Vietnamese workers in relation to industrial investment in each country.

The difference in minimum wage standards in both countries, in which Vietnam is lower than Indonesia, causes foreign industrial investment to Vietnam to be more desirable than that to Indonesia.

"There is also a discussion on minimum salary for Indonesian and Vietnamese workers, as well as other countries, to avoid continuous pressures by industries. We want to work together, and we have discussed on how to set minimum wages for ASEAN region," Kalla remarked.

According to him, the difference in minimum wage of workers in Asean countries causes inequality and industrial competition from foreign investment among Asean countries.

Therefore, the Indonesian government supports the minimum wage agreement for workers in Asean countries.

"That issue has been explored, and the Ministry of Manpower has also tried to talk about it. I ask them to discuss with the Minister of Labor of Vietnam and also other countries," Kalla revealed.

The International Conference on the Future of Asia is held annually by Nikkei media, Japan, by presenting leaders of Asian countries to discuss current conditions in regional countries.

The conference was also attended by Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Mohammad, Korean Deputy Prime Minister Kim Dong-Yeon and Deputy Prime Minister Teo Chee Hean.


Editor: Andi Abdussalam

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## mandala

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Sepertinya no konde, belum nemu ada berita awarding kontrak konde Apache utk TNI


I think its just not been installed yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## radialv

mandala said:


> I think its just not been installed yet.
> 
> View attachment 480045



I am with you brother...pick form old post from one of member of Pafdef...
*
DCSA notification*





*For US $1,4 billion listed on the DCSA:*
8 AH-64D APACHE Block III LONGBOW Attack Helicopters
19 T-700-GE-701D Engines (16 installed and 3 spares),
9 Modernized Target Acquisition and Designation Sight/Modernized Pilot Night Vision Sensors,
4 AN/APG-78 Fire Control Radars (FCR) with Radar Electronics Units (Longbow Component),
4 AN/APR-48A Radar Frequency Interferometers,
10 AAR-57(V) 3/5 Common Missile Warning Systems (CMWS) with 5th Sensor and Improved Countermeasure Dispenser,
10 AN/AVR-2B Laser Detecting Sets,
10 AN/APR-39A(V)4 Radar Signal Detecting Sets,
24 Integrated Helmet and Display Sight Systems (IHDSS-21),
32 M299A1 HELLFIRE Missile Launchers, and
140 HELLFIRE AGM-114R3 Missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

radialv said:


> I am with you brother...pick form old post from one of member of Pafdef...
> *
> DCSA notification*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For US $1,4 billion listed on the DCSA:*
> 8 AH-64D APACHE Block III LONGBOW Attack Helicopters
> 19 T-700-GE-701D Engines (16 installed and 3 spares),
> 9 Modernized Target Acquisition and Designation Sight/Modernized Pilot Night Vision Sensors,
> 4 AN/APG-78 Fire Control Radars (FCR) with Radar Electronics Units (Longbow Component),
> 4 AN/APR-48A Radar Frequency Interferometers,
> 10 AAR-57(V) 3/5 Common Missile Warning Systems (CMWS) with 5th Sensor and Improved Countermeasure Dispenser,
> 10 AN/AVR-2B Laser Detecting Sets,
> 10 AN/APR-39A(V)4 Radar Signal Detecting Sets,
> 24 Integrated Helmet and Display Sight Systems (IHDSS-21),
> 32 M299A1 HELLFIRE Missile Launchers, and
> 140 HELLFIRE AGM-114R3 Missiles.


In the DSCA or FMS if we look there is no mentioned of Indonesia procuring any Rocket Pods and yet latest pics shows otherwise. Anyway if i recalled the admin of the 11th Assault Squadron Instagram in one of his comment answering a question about the Longbow Radars confirmed that they had indeed received the radars and are not installed yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Seeks Approval to Acquire Five C-130s by 2024*

13 Juni 2018






Indonesia has begun a process to acquire five C-130 multirole transport aircraft. However, Jakarta has yet to decide on a procurement route for the acquisition. (image : TNI AU)

The Indonesian Ministry of Defence has started a funding request to acquire a fleet of five new Lockheed Martin C-130 Hercules multirole transport aircraft for the country’s air force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU).

The ministry aims for these to be delivered in the 2020–24 timeframe, which is the third and final phase of Indonesia’s military modernisation blueprint known as the ‘Minimum Essential Force’ (MEF).

The first phase of the blueprint, which was initiated by the then president, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, to revitalise the country’s armed forces, began in 2009.

(Jane's)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Patrol boats to secure West Kalimantan waters*
Kamis, 14 Juni 2018 13:17 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Slamet Ardiansyah and Andilala





Patrol boat to secure Indonesian waters (ANTARA FOTO/Asep Fathulrahman)

Pontianak, (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Navy is deploying speed patrol boats to secure the waters of West Kalimantan during the 2018 Eid al-Fitr, or Lebaran homecoming season.

"Speed patrol boats are deployed to support safety and comfort of shipping in the waters of West Kalimantan for Lebaran holiday travelers, who use sea transportation," Ketapang Naval Post Commander Second Lieutenant Asep stated here on Thursday.

According to Asep, the speed patrol boats periodically underwent maintenance to keep them sailworthy.

"We do so to make the speed patrol boats worthy of being used to secure the waters of West Kalimantan, especially in Ketapang District," he remarked.

He added that the speed patrol boats are deployed as a emergency security response to handle sea accidents.

Asep emphasized that routine patrolling in the region of Ketapang waters was intensified to safeguard passing boats and to prevent sea accidents.


Editor: Otniel Tamindael

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## trishna_amṛta

What we really need are more A-400 along with more _Makassar class_ to support the annual "Operation Mudik"


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> What we really need are more A-400 along with more _Makassar class_ to support the annual "Operation Mudik"



Actually ASDP and ferry operator had long ordering more Ferry and Ro-Ro ship. And there is many low cost carrier operator like Lion Air, City link, Air Asia provide affordable air transportation alternative, so there is not much involvement of armed forces in annual mudik rites

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Selamat hari raya iedul fitri 1439H 

Mohon maaf lahir dan batin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhayangkara

Happy Eid Mubarak to all fellow Indonesian friends and brothers..





tniad.mil.id

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Happy eid al mubarak, selamat hari raya idul fitri, mohon maaf lahir batin

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## barjo

Met Ied Mubarok all to bro n sis

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gondes

Dear All,

Happy Ied Mubarak..
Mohon maaf lahir batin..

Gondes


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Happy Eid Mubarak to all.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian battery manufacturer*
By
Filip Karinja
-
June 12, 2018





PT Garda Persada must satisfy a number of pre conditions in order to proceed with the JV including securing orders for at least USD$5 million worth of batteries from its military clientele.
FacebookTwitterLinkedInWhatsappPrintEmail

Battery technology could be stepping up a gear in the near future amongst Indonesia’s military after the company that supplies the country’s defence apparatus, PT Garda Persada, announced a joint-venture agreement with UltraCharge (ASX: UTR).

PT Garda Persada and UltraCharge have agreed a provisional deal to manufacture, market, distribute and sell high voltage lithium-ion battery pouch cells in Indonesia – with the news helping UltraCharge shares to rise by 9% this morning.

Currently, PT Garda supplies the Indonesian Armed Forces with lead-acid batteries for use in their radios, vehicles, aircraft, naval ships and submarines, as well as portable solar charges and a range of aviation equipment.

It also provides gel and sealed lead and acid batteries for a variety of hard and soft skin vehicles, including several different tanks and armoured personnel carriers.

PT Garda is a subsidiary of the much larger Trinitan Group which manufactures a wider range of products including solar panels, wind power solutions and inverters.

*Asian battery bloom*
The deal between one of Indonesia’s leading manufacturers and UltraCharge marks a significant milestone that could help propel UltraCharge to securing a large market share in not only in the country itself but also the wider region.

UltraCharge already manufactures batteries for a range of industrial and civilian applications but is looking to go a step further by developing new battery technology for torpedoes and unmanned aerial vehicles (drones).

Under the joint production agreement, UltraCharge will hold a 70% interest in the new joint venture company which aims to manufacture and market its high voltage lithium-ion pouch cell batteries to potential clientele in Indonesia and throughout the ASEAN region.

PT Garda Persada has agreed to secure firm orders for at least US$5 million worth of batteries from its military clientele to proceed with the joint-venture.

UltraCharge will then be required to contribute up to US$3 million to establish a new production facility near Jakarta.

UltraCharge has said that it will also assist in funding the costs of the joint venture business while PT Garda will contribute its resources, facilities and labour resources to run the production line. PT Garda has also agreed to bear any “post-production costs.”

“The defence industry is a significant market for UltraCharge’s unique, lightweight, high voltage lithium-ion battery technology solutions. Two weeks ago, we announced our first revenue generating a commercial deal with electric scooter company Blitz Electric Motors Ltd, and today we are proud to unveil our first joint production agreement with PT Garda Persada,” said Mr Kobi Ben-Shabat, CEO of UltraCharge.

“This deal provides further third-party validation of our unique and effective lithium-ion battery solution,” he added.

“We believe our agreement with UltraCharge will allow our joint venture company to capitalise on UltraCharge’s unity lithium-ion technology solutions, as well as assisting us to develop new battery technologies for torpedoes and drones as well as for other applications such as base transceiver stations,” said Ms Umi Kalsum, chairperson of PT Garda Persada.

She added that these type of new battery solutions “could be used for telecommunication operators in Indonesia and for other organisations using radios. The army alone uses a large quantity of communication-related batteries every year,” she added.


https://smallcaps.com.au/ultracharge-partnership-indonesian-battery-manufacturer/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## toke115



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Police arrest 110 terror suspects after surabaya bombings*
Jumat, 15 Juni 2018 19:10 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Desca Lidya Natalia





Police officer patrols at Tanjung Perak port in Surabaya, East Java, on Saturday (9/6) to assure security of Eid travellers (ANTARA FOTO/Didik Suhartono)

Bogor, W Java, (ANTARA News) - A total of 110 terror suspects have, so far, been arrested following the recent bombings in Surabaya, the Police stated here on Friday.

"Five were arrested in East Java, with a gun being confiscated. Arrests were also made in Central Java. They are all linked to (the bombing incidents in) Surabaya. Thus, until today, 104 in addition to six others, or 110 people, were arrested," Indonesian Police Chief General Tito Karnavian noted after exchanging Eid greetings with President Joko Widodo here on Friday.

The Police`s anti-terror squad Densus 88 arrested six terror suspects in Blitar and Tlungagung, East Java, on Wednesday and Thursday.

"All the 110 suspects are linked. I would not as yet disclose anything about it. We will do it later," Karnavian remarked.

He said five of the six people arrested in East Java were believed to have attacked a police precinct in Talun and a bank in Blitar.

"We continue to work while the people are enjoying a holiday. It is also the peak of our security operations. Ensuring security is our religious service, he emphasized.

Karnavian stated that the police had found notes during a search conducted at three locations and several items, including a gun, with eight bullets, and books on " jihad," or the holy war, and radicalism were retrieved as evidence.

The police had earlier arrested Syamsul Arifin from Jatinom Village, Blitar. Arifin is the East Java chief of Jamaah Ansharut Daulah.

Arifin, also known as Abu Umar, alias AU, was arrested in early May 2018 in connection with the bombings in Surabaya.

A series of suicide bombings committed by three families in Surabaya and Sidoarjo killed 13 perpetrators and 14 civilians as well as injured 42 others on May 13-14.

Editor: Yosep Hariyadi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

On the way to Hawai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## toke115

KOPASSUS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Penutupan latihan pembentukan Raider Satuan Jajaran Kostrad Gelombang I TA 2018, Minggu (10/6/2018). Pantai Tamban, Kecamatan Sumbermanjing Wetan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Frigatee berjejere ditinggal mudik

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## V3NOM12

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Frigatee berjejere ditinggal mudik
> 
> View attachment 481272


I can not see the VLS in KRI OWA, or is it removed alrwady?


----------



## striver44

V3NOM12 said:


> I can not see the VLS in KRI OWA, or is it removed alrwady?


sadly maybe......I wonder why every weapons that give Indonesia an edge over the enemy in the battlefield never materialized (yakhont, klewang etc)


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## radialv

madokafc said:


> View attachment 481515


looks like first prototype of black tiger


----------



## trishna_amṛta

striver44 said:


> sadly maybe......I wonder why every weapons that give Indonesia an edge over the enemy in the battlefield never materialized (yakhont, klewang etc)



Saying Yakhont or _Klewang_ class has any edge against modern system is synonym of saying someone armed with 9mm pistol has more tactical advantage against someone whose armed with 5.56mm rifle.


----------



## Logam42

Indonesia needs to learn from the basics, the black tiger prototype so far is on track to fulfil all requested capabilities. Later we can use Black Tiger MK 2 to further upgrade it.

We don't want development costs and time to balloon into a horrible monstrosity like the Arjun tank


----------



## Nike

radialv said:


> looks like first prototype of black tiger



Had been registered with Army plate


----------



## toke115

Paspampres

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## V3NOM12

Damn he is soo lucky, mudah2an jangan lagi ada yg lepas rompi ma helm pada saat bertugas didaerah panas


----------



## initial_d

V3NOM12 said:


> Damn he is soo lucky, mudah2an jangan lagi ada yg lepas rompi ma helm pada saat bertugas didaerah panas


Dan jangan lagi patroli pakai mobil bak terbuka didaerah konflik, rawan disanggong musuh, ingat pengalaman paskhas di aceh yg dicegat saat di mobil bak terbuka oleh gam


----------



## trishna_amṛta

V3NOM12 said:


> Damn he is soo lucky, mudah2an jangan lagi ada yg lepas rompi ma helm pada saat bertugas didaerah panas



You do realize that wearing plate carrier (especially lvl IV) in tropical environment is not only extremely HOT but also HEAVY right?!

However I strongly agree with the need to always wear sufficient ballistic protection, however the *plate carrier need to be made from moisture wicking & breathable fabrics* such as those from Under Armour HeatGear®, Invista CoolMax®, or Potomac Field APF™, etc That way wearing plate carrier (along with the plates) will alleviate the risk of of getting heat-stroke for the wearer.


----------



## Nike

Paspampres, while in Afghanistan 









Credit to original owner

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

INDONESIA
*TNI AL SIAP BERANGKATKAN HELIKOPTER DAUPHIN AS-365 N3+ HR-3601 UNTUK MISI MTF UNIFIL*
21 JUNI 2018 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Maritim Task Force (MTF) Unifil merupakan salah satu tugas TNI AL untuk mendukung misi perdamaian di bawah PBB sebagai langkah politik strategis Pemerintahan negara Republik Indonesia untuk ikut serta dalam mendukung perdamaian dunia di Lebanon.

Pada awalnya untuk mewujudkan misi turut serta dalam mendukung ketertiban dunia, Indonesia telah mengirimkan Pasukan penjaga Perdamaian PBB pertama kalinya pada tanggal 8 Januari 1957 ke Mesir.

Kemudian seiring dengan perjalanan waktu, dalam meneruskan misi perdamaian dunia, tepatnya pada tanggal 18 April 2009 TNI Angkatan Laut telah mulai mengambil bagian pada misi perdamaian dunia melalui Maritime Task Force (MTF) Unifil XXVIII-A di bawah Commander Task Force (CTF) 448 di Lebanon dengan mengirimkan KRI Dipenogoro-365, dimana pada saat itu dilengkapi dengan Helikopter Bolkow-105 Nv-414 sebagai unsur Senjata Armada terpadu yang melekat dengan KRI, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _TNI AL (19/ 06)_.

Namun seiring dengan perjalan waktu, dalam menjalankan misi tersebut PBB menuntut helikopter yang beroperasi untuk menjalankan misi MTF tersebut harus sesuai dengan standar kualifikasi PBB. Sehingga dalam rangka memenuhi standar kualifikasi tersebut, TNI Angkatan Laut tidak lagi dapat mengirim helikopter jenis BO-105, karena menurut penilaian PBB helikopter tersebut sudah tidak sesuai dengan standar yang dipersayaratkan.

Untuk itu TNI AL menyiapkan helikopter DAUPHIN AS-365 N3+ HR-3601 sebagai penggantinya.

Hal ini merupakan wujud keseriusan dan komitmen dari Indonesia untuk memberikan yang terbaik bagi PBB. Namun demikian untuk dapat menilai apakah helikopter yang disiapkan oleh TNI AL memenuhi kriteria yang disyaratkan oleh PBB, maka PBB mengirimkan delegasinya untuk menilai secara langsung kesiapan helikopter tersebut di Puspenerbal melalui kegiatan Pre Deployment Visit atau PDV.

Kegiatan tersebut dilaksanakan di Ruang Rapat Mako Puspenerbal yang dihadiri oleh Waasops Kasal, Komandan Puspenerbal dan jajaran, perwakilan dari Mabes TNI serta Mr. Martin Lopez Gomez sebagai delegasi dari PBB yang akan menilai kesiapan helikopter DAUPHIN AS-365 N3+ HR-3601 dan memberikan rekomendasi penilaiannya secara profesional ke MTF UNIFIL PBB.

Sesuai dengan standar yang dipersyaratkan oleh PBB bahwa helikopter DAUPHIN AS-365 N3+ HR-3601 yang akan Onboard di KRI Hasanudin telah dilengkapi dengan 17 peralatan sehingga memiliki 12 kemampuan sebagai berikut:


Mampu beroperasi di siang dan malam hari;
Pengamatan siang hari dan malam hari
Berkontribusi dalam menentukan gambaran situasi udara;
Melaksanakan operasi dengan kapal-kapal MTF yang lain
Mampu melaksanakan evakuasi medis dan angkutan udara;
Mampu melaksanakan angkut ringan pasukan maupun logistik.
Mampu melaksanakan dukungan udara
Mampu melaksanakan pencarian dan pertolongan;
Mampu melaksanakan penerbangan intrument pada siang dan malam hari
Mampu melaksanakan penghindaran darurat
Dilengkapi dengan Transponder mode C dan S
Mampu melaksanakan penerbangan minimal 2 jam per hari.
_Photo: HR-3601 – Airbus Helicopters AS365 N3+ Dauphin – Indonesia – National Search and Rescue (Jet Photos)_


----------



## V3NOM12

trishna_amṛta said:


> You do realize that wearing plate carrier (especially lvl IV) in tropical environment is not only extremely HOT but also HEAVY right?!
> 
> However I strongly agree with the need to always wear sufficient ballistic protection, however the *plate carrier need to be made from moisture wicking & breathable fabrics* such as those from Under Armour HeatGear®, Invista CoolMax®, or Potomac Field APF™, etc That way wearing plate carrier (along with the plates) will alleviate the risk of of getting heat-stroke for the wearer.


Yes i do sir, i know that story since DOM time. So that will be our goverments responsibility to provide our army with better equipment to minimise casualty


----------



## Nike

Leopard 2 loading munition process

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

MarveL said:


> View attachment 481807
> View attachment 481808
> View attachment 481809




Wah cakep benerrr


----------



## AlohanAkua

MarveL said:


> View attachment 481807
> View attachment 481808
> View attachment 481809



I've broken the law madam


----------



## radialv

Marine Rouge said:


> INDONESIA
> *TNI AL SIAP BERANGKATKAN HELIKOPTER DAUPHIN AS-365 N3+ HR-3601 UNTUK MISI MTF UNIFIL*
> 21 JUNI 2018 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> Maritim Task Force (MTF) Unifil merupakan salah satu tugas TNI AL untuk mendukung misi perdamaian di bawah PBB sebagai langkah politik strategis Pemerintahan negara Republik Indonesia untuk ikut serta dalam mendukung perdamaian dunia di Lebanon.
> 
> Pada awalnya untuk mewujudkan misi turut serta dalam mendukung ketertiban dunia, Indonesia telah mengirimkan Pasukan penjaga Perdamaian PBB pertama kalinya pada tanggal 8 Januari 1957 ke Mesir.
> 
> Kemudian seiring dengan perjalanan waktu, dalam meneruskan misi perdamaian dunia, tepatnya pada tanggal 18 April 2009 TNI Angkatan Laut telah mulai mengambil bagian pada misi perdamaian dunia melalui Maritime Task Force (MTF) Unifil XXVIII-A di bawah Commander Task Force (CTF) 448 di Lebanon dengan mengirimkan KRI Dipenogoro-365, dimana pada saat itu dilengkapi dengan Helikopter Bolkow-105 Nv-414 sebagai unsur Senjata Armada terpadu yang melekat dengan KRI, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _TNI AL (19/ 06)_.
> 
> Namun seiring dengan perjalan waktu, dalam menjalankan misi tersebut PBB menuntut helikopter yang beroperasi untuk menjalankan misi MTF tersebut harus sesuai dengan standar kualifikasi PBB. Sehingga dalam rangka memenuhi standar kualifikasi tersebut, TNI Angkatan Laut tidak lagi dapat mengirim helikopter jenis BO-105, karena menurut penilaian PBB helikopter tersebut sudah tidak sesuai dengan standar yang dipersayaratkan.
> 
> Untuk itu TNI AL menyiapkan helikopter DAUPHIN AS-365 N3+ HR-3601 sebagai penggantinya.
> 
> Hal ini merupakan wujud keseriusan dan komitmen dari Indonesia untuk memberikan yang terbaik bagi PBB. Namun demikian untuk dapat menilai apakah helikopter yang disiapkan oleh TNI AL memenuhi kriteria yang disyaratkan oleh PBB, maka PBB mengirimkan delegasinya untuk menilai secara langsung kesiapan helikopter tersebut di Puspenerbal melalui kegiatan Pre Deployment Visit atau PDV.
> 
> Kegiatan tersebut dilaksanakan di Ruang Rapat Mako Puspenerbal yang dihadiri oleh Waasops Kasal, Komandan Puspenerbal dan jajaran, perwakilan dari Mabes TNI serta Mr. Martin Lopez Gomez sebagai delegasi dari PBB yang akan menilai kesiapan helikopter DAUPHIN AS-365 N3+ HR-3601 dan memberikan rekomendasi penilaiannya secara profesional ke MTF UNIFIL PBB.
> 
> Sesuai dengan standar yang dipersyaratkan oleh PBB bahwa helikopter DAUPHIN AS-365 N3+ HR-3601 yang akan Onboard di KRI Hasanudin telah dilengkapi dengan 17 peralatan sehingga memiliki 12 kemampuan sebagai berikut:
> 
> 
> Mampu beroperasi di siang dan malam hari;
> Pengamatan siang hari dan malam hari
> Berkontribusi dalam menentukan gambaran situasi udara;
> Melaksanakan operasi dengan kapal-kapal MTF yang lain
> Mampu melaksanakan evakuasi medis dan angkutan udara;
> Mampu melaksanakan angkut ringan pasukan maupun logistik.
> Mampu melaksanakan dukungan udara
> Mampu melaksanakan pencarian dan pertolongan;
> Mampu melaksanakan penerbangan intrument pada siang dan malam hari
> Mampu melaksanakan penghindaran darurat
> Dilengkapi dengan Transponder mode C dan S
> Mampu melaksanakan penerbangan minimal 2 jam per hari.
> _Photo: HR-3601 – Airbus Helicopters AS365 N3+ Dauphin – Indonesia – National Search and Rescue (Jet Photos)_


Punya TNI AL bukannya Panther ya....kok yang dikirim versi sipilnya?


----------



## Nike

*Journalists banned from trial of Thamrin bombings` defendant*
Jumat, 22 Juni 2018 15:47 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Anita Permata Dewi





Police on high alert when the car carrying Thamrin bomb convict Aman Abdurrahman alias Oman Rochman was passing South Jakarta District Court. (ANTARA/Galih Pradipta)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Journalists reporting on the verdict on accused Oman Rahman involved in the Thamrin bombing in 2016 were banned from the main courtroom in the South Jakarta district court where the trial proceedings were ongoing.

Reporters were only allowed to follow the proceedings from outside the courtroom.

The judge of the South Jakarta district court read out the verdict on the defendant Oman Rahman during the proceedings that began since 8:30 a.m. local time.

It was revealed that he had been awarded a death penalty by the judges of the South Jakarta district court after being charged with the same punishment by the prosecutors in May.

The prosecutors believed that it is a just penalty to be imposed on the defendant after considering the statements from witnesses and experts along with several gathered evidences, including the defendant`s own writings.

Rahman was accused of being involved in several terrorism incidents, including the Thamrin bombing, Oikumene church bombing in Samarinda, Kampung Melayu bombing in Jakarta, as well as the attacks in Bima, West Nusa Tenggara, and in the North Sumatra Police headquarters.

Rahman was believed to be the mastermind behind all terrorist attacks.

Rahman was due to be released from prison in August 2017 after spending nine years behind bars for his involvement in military trainings conducted by the Jamaah Islamiyah in the Jalin mountains of Aceh Besar Sub-district back in 2010.

However, in August 18, 2017, he was named a suspect in the Thamrin bombings and was charged under Law Number 15 of 2003 on eradication of terrorism crimes.




Editor: Otniel Tamindael

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

*Indonesian navy operates sonar scanner to investigate lake Toba incident*
Sabtu, 23 Juni 2018 10:32 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara






Head of National SAR Agency Vice Marshal M Syaugi (second right) examines the motor vessel used to search KM Sinar Bangun in Lake Toba, Simalungun, North Sumatra, Friday (22/6/2018). (ANTARA PHOTO/Irsan Mulyadi)

Simalungun, N Sumatra (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Navy began operating a sonar scanner to search for the Sinar Bangun motorboat that sank in the waters of Lake Toba, North Sumatra Province.

After the team`s departure from Tigaras Port, Simalungun District on Friday, Search and Rescue Team Coordinator Marine Lieutenant Colonel Syamsul Sitohang stated that it had received the sonar scanner from the Navy Headquarters.

The tool will be used in the waters of Lake Toba starting 7:30 a.m. local time until 6 p.m. local time.

Utilization of special equipment aims to identify material at the bottom of the lake, including the position of the Sinar Bangun motorboat.

These tools are expected to locate the lost vessel and its passengers, who may have died.

He added that in accordance with the results of the meeting, search and rescue processes of the passengers of KM Sinar Bangun will be conducted in two sectors.

Sector A covers the waters and outskirts of the lake adjacent to Simalungun, while Sector B is spread across the waters closer to Samosir Island.

However, the depth of Lake Toba is one of the main problems, as it is considered quite deep.

"Earlier checks indicated that the depth of the lake is some 400 to 500 meters," he revealed.

According to records, KM Sinar Bangun, which carried a hundred passengers, had reportedly sunk in the waters of Lake Toba, between Simanindo Sub-district, Samosir District, and Tigaras Village, Dolok Pardamean Sub-district, Simalungun District, North Sumatra Province, on Monday at around 5:30 p.m. local time.

Currently, the joint team has found 19 survivors and three dead.

Reported by Irwan Arfa
(T.KR-TQA/INE)
(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/O001)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gondes

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Unknowncommando

#BridgesofFriendship Indian Naval Ships Shakti and Kamorta of #IndianNavy's Eastern Fleet under Command of Rear Admiral Dinesh K Tripathi, Flag Officer Commanding Eastern Fleet are on a visit to Makassar, Indonesia as part of the Fleet's deployment to Western Pacific and South East Asia. Upon arrival, the ships were received in a traditional manner by the Indonesian Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## trishna_amṛta

gondes said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Where is the location of this?


----------



## Nike

*Densus 88 shoots down two of three arrested terror suspects*
Minggu, 24 Juni 2018 10:59 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: antara





Logo LKBN ANTARA

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Police`s anti-terror squad Densus 88 arrested three terror suspects in Depok, West Java, on Saturday, of which two died after being shot at for resisting arrest.

Brigadier General Mohammad Iqbal, police`s head of the public information bureau, noted that the three, known by their initials as MM, AS, and AZW, alias MRS, were arrested from two different locations.

MM was taken into custody in Mekar Jaya in the Sukmajaya Sub-district where the police confiscated a Honda Vario motorbike and a cell phone from him.

Based on initial investigation, he was believed to be a member of the Jamaah Ansharut Daulah Bogor.

AS and AZW were caught while riding a motorcycle on Tole Iskandar Street in Sukmajaya, but they were carrying a knife and pistol and tried to resist arrest, leaving the police with no choice but to shoot them, thereby leading to their deaths.

The police confiscated a knife, FN pistol with its magazine, and 10 nine-millimeter bullets from the two, Iqbal revealed, adding that their bodies had been taken to the Said Sukanto police hospital in East Jakarta.

Based on initial investigation, AS and AZW, alias MRS, had once taken part in a semi-military training along with Bahrumsyah and Ahmaf Syarifudin in Mount Gede in 2014.

The three terror suspects were allegedly planning to launch a terror attack during the West Java regional election on June 27.

"They had intentions of `giving a gift` by disrupting the West Java regional election as was apparent by their heightened activity along with other groups in preparing `amaliyah` (action)," Iqbal added.

Reported by Anita Permata Dewi
(H-YH/INE)
(T.SYS/B/KR-BSR/A014)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New oiler vessel for Indonesian navy under construction..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

pr1v4t33r said:


> New oiler vessel for Indonesian navy under construction..



Produksi galangan mana Mas Pr1v4t33r ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Produksi galangan mana Mas Pr1v4t33r ?


PT. Batamec Shipyard. Secara umum spec 11 12 sama KRI Tarakan buatan DKB, tapi ada sedikit variasi desain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

trishna_amṛta said:


> Where is the location of this?


Honestly..I dont' know..could be around central java..


----------



## Bennedict

Pandur ll
Credit to ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Dauphin which will be used by Navy for UN mission, 

Look like had been added with several equipment to met the minimum standard required by UN

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Brimob.... 












SF TNI AD






Credit to original owner

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## radialv

Bennedict said:


> Pandur ll
> Credit to ori uploader
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 482373
> 
> 
> View attachment 482374


Kok belum ada berita pesanan pandur bacth berikutnya ya ....???


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pandur & Black Tiger

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bennedict

radialv said:


> Kok belum ada berita pesanan pandur bacth berikutnya ya ....???


Every arms procurement need some time be finalized, especially when involving tech transfer. 1-2 years is already considered fast.


----------



## Nike

*Densus 88 arrests three suspected terrorists in Gorontalo*
Selasa, 26 Juni 2018 18:53 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Brimob Headquarters in Gorontalo District, where three suspected terrorists arrested in Ayumolingo Village are still under investigation. (ANTARA /Adiwinata Solihin)

Gorontalo (ANTARA News) - The National Police`s counterterrorism squad, Densus 88, arrested three suspected terrorists in Ayumolingo Village, Pulubala Sub-district, Gorontalo Province, on Monday.

The police are still investigating the three suspected terrorists, Chief of the Gorontalo Provincial Police Brigadier General Rachmad Fudail stated on Tuesday.

"The threat of terrorism can emerge at any time. Polri (the National Police) and TNI (the National Defense Forces) must always be ready to tackle it," he noted.

He said the police are still studying the extent of their involvement in terrorism.

"We will make public what the results (of our investigation) will look like. We have Densus 88 and other units," he noted.

He said Gorontalo must always be ready to anticipate any acts of terror act and remain vigilant.

"We must be ready any time. However, thank God, Gorontalo is conducive. I urge the public to not be afraid, as security personnel have detected the groups," he remarked.

A day before, Densus 88 also arrested a suspected terrorist believed to be a member of the Jamaah Ansharut Daulah cell in South Lampung District.

Earlier, on June 23, Densus 88 had arrested three terror suspects in Depok, West Java. Two of them were shot dead for resisting arrest.

Chief of the Police`s Public Information Bureau Brigadier General Mohammad Iqbal stated that the three were arrested from two different locations.

Reported by Adiwinata Solihin
EDITED BY INE
(T.S012/B/KR-BSR/A014)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018



Bennedict said:


> Every arms procurement need some time be finalized, especially when involving tech transfer. 1-2 years is already considered fast.




Semua akuisisi baru rame lg pas indodefense

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Three helicopters to look for missing passengers in Lake Toba*
Selasa, 26 Juni 2018 13:46 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Irwan Arfa

Simalungun (ANTARA News) - Three helicopters along with several boats and ships were deployed, Tuesday, to look for over 100 passengers, who went missing since MV Sinar Bangun sank in Lake Toba, here, nine days ago on June 18.

The helicopters respectively belong to the National Search and Rescue Agency (Basarnas), PT Jafpa, and the Indonesian police, Riyadil Akhir, head of the North Sumatra disaster mitigation office, stated here, Tuesday.

Eight days after the search efforts, the SAR teams managed to rescue 21 survivors and found three bodies of passengers of the ill-fated boat.

MV Sinar Bangun sank in Lake Toba on June 18 when it was carrying over 190 passengers and crew members.

Lake Toba is the world`s deepest volcanic lake having a depth of 900 meters and spanning a surface area of 1,145 square kilometers. It is a popular tourist destination in North Sumatra.

Scan sonar has detected objects in two locations at a depth of 490 meters in Lake Toba in North Sumatra on Sunday evening, Chief of Basarnas M. Syaugi noted.

"We still have to analyze the objects further, but we have marked the locations," he noted at the Tiga Ras Port in Simalungun District, North Sumatra, on Sunday.

The objects are detected two kilometers and 2.5 kilometers southwest of the port respectively, he remarked.

Basarnas will ascertain the objects at the two locations before taking further steps, he revealed.

He further praised the local people for their initiative to help search for the victims.

According to the standard operating procedure, after the search has lasted for seven days, it could be extended for another three days. If the time has passed by, and no indicator is found, it can be extended again.


Editor: Otniel Tamindael

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Sapta Pangrungu (HALO)*
Juli 17, 2017 adminlskk

Sistem Sapta Pangrungu (HALO) adalah sebagai sarana pendukung taktik pemberantasan sarana bantuan tembakan musuh guna mendukung terwujudnya profesionalisme Satuan Armed dalam memberikan bantuan tembakan utama di darat kepada satuan yang dibantu.

Fungsi dan Manfaat

Fungsi dan Manfaat dari Sapta Pangrungu (HALO)


Fungsi
a. Hasil perhitungan berupa arah dan jarak serta koordinat dari kedudukan meriam musuh
b. Antar sistem HALO (client dan server) terhubung dengan menggunakan Long Range Aerial Communication secara otomatis.
c. Menggunakan rambatan suara dengan frekuensi tertentu untuk mendeteksi jenis meriam musuh yang melaksanakan penembakan.
Manfaat
a. Memperoleh informasi lokasi artileri lawan berdasarkan suara (tembakan) yang dihasilkan.
b. Sebagai alternatif pengganti Taktik Tasmo/Art yang sudah ada.
c. Mengefektifkan personel dalam mencari dan mendeteksi keberadaan meriam musuh.
d. Dapat mengetahui jenis meriam musuh yang melaksanakan penembakan.
e. Pengoperasian dan pemeliharaan mudah dilakukan karena sebagian besar komponennya merupakan produk dalam negeri.
Kemampuan yang Dimiliki


Mendeteksi kedudukan meriam musuh dengan hasil akhir berupa titik koordinat.
Mobilitas tinggi dengan didukung oleh kendaraan fin komodo.
Verifikasi visual dengan UAV untuk meyakinkan koordinat yang dihasilkan oleh HALO.
Dilengkapi dengan sistem peninjauan medan yaitu menggunakan motor trail.



Produk Litbanghan TA. 2015 (Tahap I)
Produk Litbanghan TA. 2016 (Tahap II)
Proses sertifikasi Dislitbangad Tahun 2017





















http://defsec.lskk.ee.itb.ac.id/sapta-pangrungu/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia ensures security for IMF-World Bank annual meeting*
Selasa, 26 Juni 2018 23:18 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Bayu Prasetyo





Bali Governor Made Mangku Pastika (left), along with Chief of Bali Provincial Police Inspector General Petrus Reinhard Golose (second from left) and Chief Secretary of the National Counterterrorism Agency (BNPT) Vice Marshal Asep Adang Supriyadi inspect soldiers during a roll call for simultaneous regional head elections and Annual Meeting IMF World Bank 2018

Jakarta, (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo has ensured the security of 15 thousand delegates who will attend the annual meetings of the International Monetary Fund & World Bank Group (IMF-WBG) in Bali.

During a closed-door meeting at the Presidential Office, Jakarta, on Tuesday, Widodo led the meeting to discuss the preparations for the annual meeting with Economic Coordinating Minister Darmin Nasution; Politics, Law and Security Coordinating Minister Wiranto; Maritime Coordinating Minister Luhut Binsar Panjaitan; Finance Minister Sri Mulyani; and Health Minister Nila F Moeloek.

Besides, Head of Police General Tito Karnavian; Environment and Forestry Minister Siti Nurbaya Bakar; Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi; State Secretary Minister Pratikno; and Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung also joined the meeting with the president.

At least delegates from 189 countries will visit Bali to attend the meeting in October 2018.

The president discussed the preparations for the event, including the transportation, accommodation, and security.

"At this meeting, I want to ensure the readiness of the event, starting from the airport, the meeting place, and the accommodation, including the supporting facilities, in order to make the event successful," he noted.

Widodo also called for the security of the delegates during their stay in Bali.

He also urged related parties to coordinate to handle the problems in making the meeting successful.

"I have contacted the governor of Bali, and all preparations will be made by the end of July. Then, we can prepare other steps in October," Widodo added.

According to the website www.am2018bali.go.id, the IMF-WBG meetings are conducted annually in October to discuss the work of each respective institution.

Besides the plenary meeting of the Boards of Governors, the Development Committee and the International Monetary and Financial Committee (IMFC) are convened as part of the annual meetings.

The DC and IMFC will advise the Boards of Governors on global financial and economic development issues, including global economic outlook, poverty eradication, and aid effectiveness.




Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Rimpac 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@imf

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bigmack

anas_nurhafidz said:


> @imf
> 
> 
> View attachment 482808


Tarlac subclass?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

bigmack said:


> Tarlac subclass?


Progress LPD baru tni al

KRI Teluk Lada 521 

Besok bakal nyebur ke air

@imf

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

*Thales Completes Repair and Upgrade of Kingklip Hull-Mounted Sonar on Indonesia’s Warship*





As a partner of the Indonesian Navy for over 40 years, Thales is the appointed supplier of combat systems for the country's warships in service. Earlier this year, Thales also successfully modernised one of Indonesia's Diponegoro-class corvettes by installing and integrating the sonar system with the Kingklip hull-mounted sonar.

The upgrade follows a repair of the corvette damaged in an accident that took place during a routine sea operation in January 2015. By updating the operator console, signal processing and hardware technology, Thales enabled the Indonesian navy to achieve a boost in sonar performance for its warship as well as enhanced communicative capabilities between the user and the machine through the human machine interface (HMI), which is already installed on the Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) class frigate.

Furthering its commitment to establish long-term relationships with local industrial partners and facilitate the transfer of knowledge and expertise, Thales worked closely with PT Dharma Satya Nusantara (DSN) on the reparation of the sonar system.





Kingklip-hull-mounted-sonar position (image : Damen)

In February 2018, Thales also completed a successful sea trial with the support of a former French navy sonar operator, who also shared best practices with the Indonesian navy officers.

“We are proud to be part of the Indonesian navy's modernisation ambitions as we support them in the refurbishment of the sonar system on its warship. This is telling of the trust they have in Thales based on the longstanding partnership we have with the Indonesian authorities to always deliver and share our expertise to support them in their goals, whatever it takes,” said Eric-Jan Raatgerink, Country Director, Thales in Indonesia.

Thales is supporting our customers' growth ambitions in the Republic of Indonesia for close to 40 years in the areas of defence, aerospace, and space. With its main office located in Jakarta, Thales is providing various solutions for air traffic management and telecommunication satellites to its civil customers, while being a long-term provider of defence solutions to the Indonesian Air Force, Army and Navy.
(Thales)

*KRI Makassar (590) enters Pearl Harbor in preparation for RIMPAC 2018 *

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

__ https://www.facebook.com/








__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

*Republic of Indonesia Navy guided-missile frigate KRI Martadinata (331) enters Pearl Harbor in preparation for RIMPAC 2018*
*



*
*KRI Martadinata (331) pulls peirside at JBPHH in preparation for RIMPAC 2018




*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@imf

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## radialv

w


anas_nurhafidz said:


> @imf
> View attachment 483028


What is difference compare to previous KRI520... larger or smaller?


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Air Force to go ahead with Hercules aircraft purchase plan*
Kamis, 28 Juni 2018 18:47 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Suharto






The Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU) Chief of Staff Marshal Yuyu Sutisna. (ANTARA/Aprillio Akbar)

Yogyakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU) will go ahead with its plan to purchase Hercules aircraft of type J to replace its aging fleet, Air Force Chief of Staff Marshal Yuyu Sutisna stated.

"The old Hercules aircraft will gradually be replaced with the newest ones of type J," he noted after inaugurating graduates of the Air Force Academy here on Thursday.

The plan to procure the newest transport aircraft is in line with TNI AU`s third strategic plan, he revealed.

The type J Hercules aircraft is one of the three types of heavy-duty transport planes that the TNI AU is considering to buy. The others are Antonov and Airbus.

Although the plan to purchase heavy-duty transport aircraft has not been finalized, detailed consideration to choose Hercules aircraft will save the state budget funds, he remarked.

"What is clear is that I will only implement the strategic plan. The procurement of heavy-duty transport Hercules aircraft has not been approved, as we still have other choices. As the infrastructure for Hercules aircraft has been in place, why should we look for other types of planes?" he questioned.

The plan to procure heavy-duty transport aircraft is also in line with the plan to build another air squadron in the territory of the Air Force Operation Command III. Currently, air squadrons 31 and 32 are still operating Hercules aircraft of types B/BT and H/HS.

_(Reported by Luqman Hakim/Uu.S012/KR-BSR/A014)_
Editor: Priyambodo RH

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## V3NOM12

anas_nurhafidz said:


> *Thales Completes Repair and Upgrade of Kingklip Hull-Mounted Sonar on Indonesia’s Warship*
> 
> View attachment 482957
> 
> As a partner of the Indonesian Navy for over 40 years, Thales is the appointed supplier of combat systems for the country's warships in service. Earlier this year, Thales also successfully modernised one of Indonesia's Diponegoro-class corvettes by installing and integrating the sonar system with the Kingklip hull-mounted sonar.
> 
> *The upgrade follows a repair of the corvette damaged in an accident that took place during a routine sea operation in January 2015.* By updating the operator console, signal processing and hardware technology, Thales enabled the Indonesian navy to achieve a boost in sonar performance for its warship as well as enhanced communicative capabilities between the user and the machine through the human machine interface (HMI), which is already installed on the Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) class frigate.


Any information about the accident?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

radialv said:


> w
> 
> What is difference compare to previous KRI520... larger or smaller?


More compact design (smaller) than previous









V3NOM12 said:


> Any information about the accident?



https://www.artileri.org/2015/01/kri-frans-kaisiepo-mengalami-kerusakan-sonar.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

V3NOM12 said:


> Any information about the accident?


run aground shallow mounds, hit the sonar dome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## V3NOM12

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> run aground shallow mounds, hit the sonar dome



Ok om thanks for the info, actually i was at work so got no time to check. Now just scrolling arround to check for the news.
That picture of 331 is so beautiful


----------



## mandala

KAI successfully finished PDR (Preliminary Design Review) and is into the CDR (Critical Design Review) of KF-X program.

Watch the configuration of KF-X.











https://m.facebook.com/KoreaAerospace/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

@imf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

http://bemil.chosun.com/nbrd/bbs/view.html?b_bbs_id=10040&pn=1&num=91164

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarveL

avageeeee \○/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

training exercise with HMG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## radialv

mandala said:


> KAI successfully finished PDR (Preliminary Design Review) and is into the CDR (Critical Design Review) of KF-X program.
> 
> Watch the configuration of KF-X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/KoreaAerospace/


are we still still join this project and I-FX still relevant?


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

radialv said:


> are we still still join this project and I-FX still relevant?


There were news before that the Indonesian Defence Ministry to continue the KF-X/IF-X program and the latest pic of the Preliminary Design Review below just confirmed it. Btw is that a squadron logo above the number 01 on the nose of the IF-X?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

*SOF Teams conduct Fast Rope Insertion & Extraction System training during RIMPAC 2018 *
*



*

*Rimpac 2018*
*



*
*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## radialv

striver44 said:


>


those pkr pics will more beautifull with millenium revolver instaled


----------



## striver44

450 meter is exactly the same as the petronas tower


----------



## Nike

*Netherlands, Indonesia to discuss cooperation in counterterrorism, human rights*
Jumat, 29 Juni 2018 08:58 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Indonesia - Netherlands. (ANTARA News/Handry Musa/2016)

Yogyakarta (ANTARA News) - Dutch Foreign Minister Stephanus Abraham Blok will meet his Indonesian counterpart Retno Marsudi in Jakarta on July 3, 2018, to discuss the cooperation between the Netherlands and Indonesia in the field of counterterrorism, cyber issues, and human rights.

They will also discuss political issues that are part of the UN Security Council, in which the Netherlands has a seat now. Indonesia will have a seat in the Security Council in the 2019-2020 period.

"Our shared past creates close ties. Our cooperation covers almost all areas of our foreign policy," Blok stated in a press release received by ANTARA on Thursday.

In addition to the capital, the minister will also travel to Surabaya on July 4, where he will visit a church that had recently been hit by a terrorist attack.

"As partners, the Netherlands and Indonesia stand side by side in the fight against terrorism. We want to prevent radicalization at the roots," Blok remarked.

Today, Blok invited several Dutch people with an Indonesian background to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Netherlands to exchange experiences about their relationship with the country and to speak about the opportunities for cooperation.

"In addition to our history, the cultures of the Netherlands and Indonesia are also related. Like many others in the Netherlands, the people with whom I speak today feel connected to Indonesia. This also applies to my own family," he added.

Blok`s visit on July 3 and 4, 2018, will be his first bilateral visit to Indonesia after assuming the post of foreign minister in March 2018.

Indonesia`s Foreign Ministry`s Director of Europe I, Dino Kusnadi, revealed that since Indonesia and the Netherlands have established a comprehensive and strategic partnership, the bilateral meeting will be aimed at evaluating their partnership agreement.

"In the last eight or nine years, diplomatic relations between Indonesia and the Netherlands have been dynamic. We have enjoyed robust relations, and they will continue to develop," Kusnadi pointed out during a press briefing in Jakarta on Thursday.

EDITED BY INE
(T.Y013/B/KR-BSR/A014)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


>



Anyone wan't to make SWAG as to what in the sideline agenda of this "cooperation"?
My guess is this "cooperation" would include something coming from Damen Shipyard (as in either _De Zeven Provinciën_-class or _Crossover 139_-class) in return for Nederland lobbying for Indonesia interest in EU (especially for Indonesia CPO)


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samudro_JOY

*RIMPAC 2018
*












(c) Wade Armstrong, Jason Abrams

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

trishna_amṛta said:


> Anyone wan't to make SWAG as to what in the sideline agenda of this "cooperation"?
> My guess is this "cooperation" would include something coming from Damen Shipyard (as in either _De Zeven Provinciën_-class or _Crossover 139_-class) in return for Nederland lobbying for Indonesia interest in EU (especially for Indonesia CPO)



Crossover ?

Crossover is neither a kind of heavy frigate nor destroyer.

If we want heavy frigate or destroyer, we better choose DZP or Iver.

From lower cost acquisition point of view, we better choose Iver than DZP.

We need at least 6 to 8 unit of destroyers, but we will buy 2 units first. While the rest of budget will be used to build smaller striker ships (corvettes) to replace the old ones.


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Crossover ?
> 
> Crossover is neither a kind of heavy frigate nor destroyer.
> 
> If we want heavy frigate or destroyer, we better choose DZP or Iver.
> 
> From lower cost acquisition point of view, we better choose Iver than DZP.



_Crossover_ is a kind of _Absalon_ class (albeit more advance)

First and foremost IMO _Iver Huitfeldt_-class is better option for TNI-AL due for it having similar design & construction philosophy to Indonesia *(nyicil)* and also it's future proof because it's was designed & constructed just like LEGO (which coincidently were also a Danish product)

Lesser known fact of how Odense shipyard (at the time) build the _Iver Huitfeldt_-class is they outsource the modules to Eastern European shipyard thus getting lower price compare to building the modules domestically, and since Danish Navy is the one whose doing system integration themselves (not Odense shipyard or any contractor) they managed to reduce the cost between $60million - $80million. Moreover Iver-class armaments start with only 4x Mk41 VLS module (32 cells), they only added the Mk56 VLS module and CIWS (Millennium Gun) after the vessel had operational for nearly 2 years. If the Iver-class were to build domestically in Danmark than the estimate cost would be over $1 billion which is similar to the price of _De Zeven Provinciën_-class that were build domestically in Nederland.

If _De Zeven Provinciën_-class could be build in Indonesia using similar approach as the _Iver Huitfeldt_-class than the price would be roughly similar. And I believe this particular selling point is currently being pushed by Nederland to offer the vessel class.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

trishna_amṛta said:


> _Crossover_ is a kind of _Absalon_ class (albeit more advance)
> 
> First and foremost IMO _Iver Huitfeldt_-class is better option for TNI-AL due for it having similar design & construction philosophy to Indonesia *(nyicil)* and also it's future proof because it's was designed & constructed just like LEGO (which coincidently were also a Danish product)
> 
> Lesser known fact of how Odense shipyard (at the time) build the _Iver Huitfeldt_-class is they outsource the modules to Eastern European shipyard thus getting lower price compare to building the modules domestically, and since Danish Navy is the one whose doing system integration themselves (not Odense shipyard or any contractor) they managed to reduce the cost between $60million - $80million. Moreover Iver-class armaments start with only 4x Mk41 VLS module (32 cells), they only added the Mk56 VLS module and CIWS (Millennium Gun) after the vessel had operational for nearly 2 years. If the Iver-class were to build domestically in Danmark than the estimate cost would be over $1 billion which is similar to the price of _De Zeven Provinciën_-class that were build domestically in Nederland.
> 
> If _De Zeven Provinciën_-class could be build in Indonesia using similar approach as the _Iver Huitfeldt_-class than the price would be roughly similar. And I believe this particular selling point is currently being pushed by Nederland to offer the vessel class.



What if we buy license only to build in Indonesia ? I am sure it will be cheaper than to build in eastern europe.

While Danish will supply the standflex module and all necessary equipment like Mk41 and Mk56 VLS Modules thru US. Or if US reject to supply, we should ask France or Britain to provide VLS.

Thales will supply Smart-L, APAR, sonar.
SAAB will supply CEROS.
Oto melara will supply main cannon.
Swiss Oerlikon will supply secondary cannon.
Germany will supply power generator / ship machine.

Etc.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Persiapan ke MTF Unifill menggantikan heli bolcow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Police officer wears cute bag at security briefing 'for my daughter'*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Sun, July 1, 2018 | 03:31 pm



The officer, Brig. Dharma Budi Kusuma, was caught on camera carrying a bright orange and yellow backpack during an official security briefing ahead of the regional elections on June 26 in Pakis, Malang, East Java. (Courtesy of Malang Police/Adj. Sr. Comr. Yade Setiawan Ujung)



A Malang Police officer wearing a cute backpack during an official event became the talk of the town recently when pictures of him and the backpack appeared on social media. 

The officer, Brig. Dharma Budi Kusuma, was caught on camera carrying the backpack during an official security briefing ahead of the regional elections on June 26 in Pakis, Malang, East Java. He was dressed in his complete official uniform, making the bright orange and yellow backpack look highly unusual.

On June 27, millions of voters across the province elected regional leaders, including the governor.

_K__ompas.com_ reported that Dharma said he wore the bag at the request of his 5-year-old daughter while on a longer than usual shift on duty. Hearing he would be away from home for three days, Dharma's daughter gave him her school bag. 




Dharma said he wore the bag at the request of his 5-year-old daughter, who asked him to wear it so he would remember her while he was away on a three-day shift on duty. (Courtesy of Malang Police/Adj. Sr. Comr. Yade Setiawan Ujung)

“The morning I left home, my daughter came to me and said, ‘Father, you should wear this bag, so you will remember me and mother wherever you go on duty,’” he said on Saturday, as quoted by _kompas.com_.

Dharma, who graduated from the police academy in 2007, decided to wear the bag until the ceremony was completed. He believed this would meet the request of his daughter.

He said he had some hesitations about wearing the bag because of its shape and appearance, but finally decided to do as his daughter asked.

Dharma's accessory came to the attention of Malang Police chief Adj. Sr. Comr. Yade Setiawan Ujung, who took the pictures. Yade said he appreciated the human side of his subordinate. (kuk)

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...bag-at-security-briefing-for-my-daughter.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> What if we buy license only to build in Indonesia ? I am sure it will be cheaper than to build in eastern europe.



That is exactly what I was talking about. OMT (Odense Maritime Technology) business model is build upon licensing build (they even clearly stated this in their website), and Damen Shipyard could also play the same business model. The competition between Damen vs OMT for Heavy Frigate / Light Destroyer program is going to be real tight. Although I personally still prefer _Iver Huitfeldt_-class, the design really corresponding to Indonesia philosophy of _*nyicil & ngelelesi*_ 



Mr. Woof Woof said:


> While Danish will supply the standflex module and all necessary equipment like Mk41 and Mk56 VLS Modules thru US. Or if US reject to supply, we should ask France or Britain to provide VLS.



Why would US denying Indonesia to purchase any of their MOTS products / services?! The way I see it, the whole narrative of US denying Indonesia purchase of their MOTS products / services were mostly created by some European, Russian, or China sales rep 

From US perspective (Trump administration) as long we have the money, they have the goods #MAGA


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Logam42

trishna_amṛta said:


> That is exactly what I was talking about. OMT (Odense Maritime Technology) business model is build upon licensing build (they even clearly stated this in their website), and Damen Shipyard could also play the same business model. The competition between Damen vs OMT for Heavy Frigate / Light Destroyer program is going to be real tight. Although I personally still prefer _Iver Huitfeldt_-class, the design really corresponding to Indonesia philosophy of _*nyicil & ngelelesi*_
> 
> 
> 
> Why would US denying Indonesia to purchase any of their MOTS products / services?! The way I see it, the whole narrative of US denying Indonesia purchase of their MOTS products / services were mostly created by some European, Russian, or China sales rep
> 
> From US perspective (Trump administration) as long we have the money, they have the goods #MAGA


Main problem with USA is that its fickle as hell. Every new president might as well be a new king.

The Iranian deal that Trump just shat on comes to mind. The only 'Allies' the USA has consistently treated well is Saudi Arabia since they are both it's biggest supplier of oil as well as a huge military importer, and Israel, which is its biggest donator of campaign funds and also a major weapons importer.

Indonesia is really neither. Our entire reason for spreading out defence imports around were because the American embargoed us repeatedly.


----------



## radialv

Marine Rouge said:


> View attachment 483617
> View attachment 483618
> View attachment 483619
> View attachment 483620


hope black tiger soon replace this old tanks


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Logam42 said:


> Main problem with USA is that its fickle as hell. Every new president might as well be a new king.
> 
> The Iranian deal that Trump just shat on comes to mind. The only 'Allies' the USA has consistently treated well is Saudi Arabia since they are both it's biggest supplier of oil as well as a huge military importer, and Israel, which is its biggest donator of campaign funds and also a major weapons importer.
> 
> Indonesia is really neither. Our entire reason for spreading out defence imports around were because the American embargoed us repeatedly.



The US will always think & act in 4 - 8 years term. However looking back to history, the main contributing factor Indonesia were embargoed by US was our own administration at the time *(Soeharto) were grossly miscalculated the bigger geopolitical issue*. Although I perceived the current Jokowi administration is pretty good at reading the bigger geopolitical issue, in 2019 we will be facing presidential election. And it's will be very easy to predict what would happen to all the defence procurement depending on who's winning the election.

TNI practice of spreading defense procurement by sourcing over multiple supplier is already prudence as it is, however we also end up suffering not only from logistical nightmare but also non-interoperability between Western platforms vs Eastern (Russian & China) platforms.

I like the idea of using European based system for TNI-AL since they already familiar with European system however the price of Sylver VLS along with Aster 15 & Aster 30 missiles are *much more expensive* compare to the US Mk41 VLS along with SM-2ER & ESSM missiles.



radialv said:


> hope black tiger soon replace this old tanks



From what I can see, the Black Tiger were designed with the sole purpose to replace all of TNI-AD light tank inventory.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

radialv said:


> hope black tiger soon replace this old tanks



Nggak tuh, our Army will chase the quantity first until ideal power of Strategic Troops, and then replacing the old ones, that's why the old tanks has been upgraded and repaired and finally to be moved from main strategic troops (Kostrad) to Regular troops (Kodam).

Still a long way to go for replacement and retirement of the old assets.


----------



## Star Bugs

trishna_amṛta said:


> The US will always think & act in 4 - 8 years term. However looking back to history, the main contributing factor Indonesia were embargoed by US was our own administration at the time *(Soeharto) were grossly miscalculated the bigger geopolitical issue*. Although I perceived the current Jokowi administration is pretty good at reading the bigger geopolitical issue, in 2019 we will be facing presidential election. And it's will be very easy to predict what would happen to all the defence procurement depending on who's winning the election.
> 
> TNI practice of spreading defense procurement by sourcing over multiple supplier is already prudence as it is, however we also end up suffering not only from logistical nightmare but also non-interoperability between Western platforms vs Eastern (Russian & China) platforms.
> 
> I like the idea of using European based system for TNI-AL since they already familiar with European system however the price of Sylver VLS along with Aster 15 & Aster 30 missiles are *much more expensive* compare to the US Mk41 VLS along with SM-2ER & ESSM missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I can see, the Black Tiger were designed with the sole purpose to replace all of TNI-AD light tank inventory.



Just because Soeharto is in the past and we are now fully democratic country it doesn't mean that we are not prone to future embargo from stronger countries. One day, there is a chance that Indonesians will choose the *wrong* leader in the eye of the West. Such wrong leader is now in power in Philippines ( Duterte ). Belgium is now blocking sales of it's 105mm guns to Philippine. Canada is blocking the sale of Bell 412 helis. The Philippine military modernization program hits a stumbling block, and yet, Philippine is one of the oldest democratic country in Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gondes

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Star Bugs said:


> Just because Soeharto is in the past and we are now fully democratic country it doesn't mean that we are not prone to future embargo from stronger countries. One day, there is a chance that Indonesians will choose the *wrong* leader in the eye of the West.



I actually was about to mention about it in my previous post, however I've decided to avoid domestic politic as best as possible.



Star Bugs said:


> Such wrong leader is now in power in Philippines ( Duterte ). Belgium is now blocking sales of it's 105mm guns to Philippine. Canada is blocking the sale of Bell 412 helis. The Philippine military modernization program hits a stumbling block, and yet, Philippine is one of the oldest democratic country in Asia.



Looking back to history, back in early 1983 to early 1984 there was something that the Indonesian medias refer as "PeTrus (Penembakan Misterius) " and the operation in general was a success . The least known fact about the operation is there was plenty of "wrong-target" which usually happen due to similar sounding name or similar looking face . Anyway the operation doesn't receive any foreign condemnation or any significant attention from foreign medias, and the main reason for this could be attribute to Soeharto crafty diplomatic & lobbying effort which is an ability / skill that Philippine Duterte doesn't have .

The Belgium embargo of arms export against Philippine is also the main reason we can't export the Black Tiger tank to the Philippine. Unless Philippine willing to footing the bill of integrating different turret for the tank I don't see any chance we could exporting the tank to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

trishna_amṛta said:


> The Belgium embargo of arms export against Philippine is also the main reason we can't export the Black Tiger tank to the Philippine. Unless Philippine willing to footing the bill of integrating different turret for the tank I don't see any chance we could exporting the tank to them.


Why not? Iinm...an interview with FNSS CEO during Indo Defence the CMI 3105 turret was chosen by TNI. I think the Philippines can choose other type of turret for their needs rather than CMI products like for example the Leonardo Hitfact 105mm.

http://www.leonardocompany.com/en/-/hitfact-105-120mm

Dont know if CMI have an exclusive deal with FNSS/Pindad for their turret.


----------



## AlohanAkua

There's an article in the Jakarta Post wondering whether Indonesia should continue involvement in the KF-X/IF-X program, but it's behind a paywall/subscription necessary.

Has anyone here who's subscribed read the article? Would very much like to learn what Indonesian concerns might be.


----------



## Star Bugs

trishna_amṛta said:


> Looking back to history, back in early 1983 to early 1984 there was something that the Indonesian medias refer as "PeTrus (Penembakan Misterius) " and the operation in general was a success . The least known fact about the operation is there was plenty of "wrong-target" which usually happen due to similar sounding name or similar looking face . Anyway the operation doesn't receive any foreign condemnation or any significant attention from foreign medias, and the main reason for this could be attribute to Soeharto crafty diplomatic & lobbying effort which is an ability / skill that Philippine Duterte doesn't have .



Crafty diplomacy wasn't enough to save Indonesia. Back in then there was no CNN, no "Breaking News", no local LSM, no medsos. The term 'citizen journalism' wasn't even born yet, and communism was still a threat for the West so nobody cared about those thugs being shot in the head by petrus. But the as soon as CNN and BBC give live and direct satellite broadcasting, Indonesia was in trouble when the 'Insiden Dili' or Santa Cruz incident took place and CMIIW, US threw military embargo at Indonesia.



mandala said:


> Why not? Iinm...an interview with FNSS CEO during Indo Defence the CMI 3105 turret was chosen by TNI. I think the Philippines can choose other type of turret for their needs rather than CMI products like for example the Leonardo Hitfact 105mm.
> 
> http://www.leonardocompany.com/en/-/hitfact-105-120mm
> 
> Dont know if CMI have an exclusive deal with FNSS/Pindad for their turret.



I doubt changing different turrets is as easy as Plug-N-Play. As trishna_amṛta said somebody has to pay for the integration cost of new turret, and it ain't gonna be cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

mandala said:


> Why not? Iinm...an interview with FNSS CEO during Indo Defence the CMI 3105 turret was chosen by TNI. I think the Philippines can choose other type of turret for their needs rather than CMI products like for example the Leonardo Hitfact 105mm.
> 
> http://www.leonardocompany.com/en/-/hitfact-105-120mm
> 
> Dont know if CMI have an exclusive deal with FNSS/Pindad for their turret.



Integrating new turret would entitled additional R&D cost. Neither the FNSS or PT. Pindad has the inclination to invest additional funding for it without any guarantee of significant quantity of order. And from what I've read elsewhere, Philippine tank acquisition program is only for 30 tanks at best, which is not enough to justify the additional cost of integrating different turret.



AlohanAkua said:


> There's an article in the Jakarta Post wondering whether Indonesia should continue involvement in the KF-X/IF-X program, but it's behind a paywall/subscription necessary.
> 
> Has anyone here who's subscribed read the article? Would very much like to learn what Indonesian concerns might be.



I'm not subscriber to any Indonesia medias (most of them only selling bogus / sensational news anyway), however as for KF-X / IF-X program, it's still on schedule, what you've read is Indonesia media who copy-paste a news article of IHS Jane's and publishing it without further verification. The main reason for the late payment is there is "administrative mishap" in Indonesia DoD and so far it has been rectified. However there is ongoing re-negotiation regarding future export of the plane produce by Indonesia to other nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

AlohanAkua said:


> There's an article in the Jakarta Post wondering whether Indonesia should continue involvement in the KF-X/IF-X program, but it's behind a paywall/subscription necessary.
> 
> Has anyone here who's subscribed read the article? Would very much like to learn what Indonesian concerns might be.


^^^ 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014488575419867136

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

mandala said:


> ^^^
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014488575419867136


It's a pitty the famous English Indonesian Newspaper like The Jakarta Post published the rotten stinky opinion that have already expired.


----------



## AlohanAkua

mandala said:


> ^^^
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014488575419867136



Terimah kasih guys!


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Publishing bogus / sensational stories is the main reason most Indonesia medias were inside my personal "blacklist". Although certain Indonesia printed medias is still good, their online version is completly different animal (different redactional team altogether). In practice I've only read local / city news, and for international news I've always rely on Reuters and ground sources for verification.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Logam42

trishna_amṛta said:


> Publishing bogus / sensational stories is the main reason most Indonesia medias were inside my personal "blacklist". Although certain Indonesia printed medias is still good, their online version is completly different animal (different redactional team altogether). In practice I've only read local / city news, and for international news I've always rely on Reuters and ground sources for verification.


Same here! I also rely on AP news since its pretty much equal to Reuters.

Jakarta Post is good reading for day to day news so long as you are aware of their bias. Stay away from their Editorial Board and Opinion pieces though, they're garbage. 

Jakarta Globe is much more lax in its daily reporting (It isn't sensationalist simply because they don't publish fast enough to be so), and their opinion pieces tend to be more nuanced.

Been relying on SCMP more lately, they tend to still understand the Asian mentality and have good articles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Credit to Indonesian Army Helicopter.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Svantana

Teluk Lada 521 
12 will be built in this class?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Svantana said:


> View attachment 484380
> View attachment 484381
> 
> Teluk Lada 521
> 12 will be built in this class?


Rencana 12 mungkin, tapi kontrak yg sudah jalan 7 unit.

5 unit di DRU : 520,521,523,524.
2 unit di kodja bahari: 518,519. Mangkrakkk karena urusan internal. 
Buat gantiin LST jadul yang di Kolinlamil.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Anybody got a pictures of Leopard 2A4+ in TNI-AD inventory?

Note I said Leopard 2A4+ because IIRC all of them has receive AMAP-B armour package and maybe Air Conditioner similar to Leopard 2RI variant but sans everything else.


----------



## radialv

View attachment 484420
View attachment 484420


trishna_amṛta said:


> Anybody got a pictures of Leopard 2A4+ in TNI-AD inventory?
> 
> Note I said Leopard 2A4+ because IIRC all of them has receive AMAP-B armour package and maybe Air Conditioner similar to Leopard 2RI variant but sans everything else.


Leopard 2A4+ Indonesian Army


----------



## striver44

is it safe to say that Indonesian shipyard produce more military ships at a faster rate than any ASEAN navies ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## radialv

striver44 said:


> is it safe to say that Indonesian shipyard produce more military ships at a faster rate than any ASEAN navies ???


yes, in quantitiy perspective , but inquaLITY MATTERS WE BETTER LOOK TO OUR Smalest neighbours


----------



## trishna_amṛta

radialv said:


> View attachment 484435



Thank's, it's seem the AMAP-B weren't install on those tanks which make them basic Leopard 2A4.
I just hope they all had the bustle mounted air conditioner along with the APU, otherwise it's going to maintenance nightmare,


----------



## mandala

trishna_amṛta said:


> Thank's, it's seem the AMAP-B weren't install on those tanks which make them basic Leopard 2A4.
> I just hope they all had the bustle mounted air conditioner along with the APU, otherwise it's going to maintenance nightmare,


^^^
"The Leopard 2A4+ has the new all-electric gun control equipment and air-conditioning system, while the vehicles upgraded to the RI standard will have additional capability."

http://www.janes.com/article/39370/leopard-migrates-eastward-es14e2

Iinm the installment of the climate control (air-conditioning system) was done by PT Pindad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## trishna_amṛta

mandala said:


> Iinm the installment of the climate control (air-conditioning system) was done by PT Pindad.
> View attachment 484469



No wonder then, in that picture the air conditioner isn't installed on Leopard 2A4+


----------



## mandala

trishna_amṛta said:


> No wonder then, in that picture the air conditioner isn't installed on Leopard 2A4+


Its already installed. Notice in that picture the air-conditioning cover netting on both the 2A4+ and 2RI.

A top view of the 2RI air-conditioner with its cover netting:







2A4+ before AC installed:






2A4+ after AC installed:






Notice the difference of the back of the turret?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

From what I saw in Garuda series show, our leopard's are already equipped with some kind of BMS, anybody know what BMS in particular???????


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

striver44 said:


> From what I saw in Garuda series show, our leopard's are already equipped with some kind of BMS, anybody know what BMS in particular???????


Battle management system...

Lokalan udah ada
https://www.google.com/amp/m.bisnis...0/pt-hariff-luncurkan-sistem-manajemen-tempur

https://www.len.co.id/bms-battlefield-management-system/


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

RBS 70
credit to ori uploader






BTR-4





Rimpac 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Bennedict said:


> RBS 70
> credit to ori uploader
> 
> 
> BTR-4



Why the camo turned darker almost to black ?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Why the camo turned darker almost to black ?



Most likely to denote it was originally "rejected article"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

trishna_amṛta said:


> Most likely to denote it was originally "rejected article"



I think it is good if these "rejected article" to be moved to our anti terror unit, at least to make a group of terrorists tremble.


----------



## striver44

is there any news regarding btr-4 replacement???


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

tour ships #rimpac2108









#RIMPAC 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

*Rheinmetall awarded €20 million Fieldguard system production contract*

Jul 6, 2018





The Düsseldorf-based high-tech group Rheinmetall with its Swiss subsidiary Rheinmetall Air Defence has been awarded €20 million to build and deliver Fieldguard 3 measurement systems to two international customers.

Announced on 6 July, the contract provides for the production and delivery of Fieldguard 3 active fire control system which measures the flight path of projectiles in order to assure maximum precision during target engagement.

*According to the contact, one customer country is expanding its existing capacity by three systems, while another nation – a first-time customer – is initially ordering a single system.* In this constellation, Rheinmetall is acting as a subcontractor to Avibras of Brazil, the prime contractor.

Encompassing a total of four systems, the contract is worth a total of €20 million. Delivery will be complete by the end of 2019.

The programme Rheinmetall is supporting here is the ASTROS 2020 multiple rocket launcher, made by its Brazilian partner Avibras. The Fieldguard 3 measurement system can cover distances of up to 100 kilometers.

https://defence-blog.com/army/rhein...on-fieldguard-system-production-contract.html

^^ Indonesia ?


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

TNI (ABRI) Joint Military Exercise 1969 - Cirebon, West Java. Credit to hobbymiliter.









































https://www.hobbymiliter.com/8015/arsip-foto-foto-latihan-gabungan-tni-abri-1969-di-cirebon/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

mandala said:


> TNI (ABRI) Joint Military Exercise 1969 - Cirebon, West Java. Credit to hobbymiliter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hobbymiliter.com/8015/arsip-foto-foto-latihan-gabungan-tni-abri-1969-di-cirebon/


what missile is that ??? (1st pic)????


----------



## nufix

striver44 said:


> what missile is that ??? (1st pic)????


SA 2 Dvina


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> TNI (ABRI) Joint Military Exercise 1969 - Cirebon, West Java. Credit to hobbymiliter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hobbymiliter.com/8015/arsip-foto-foto-latihan-gabungan-tni-abri-1969-di-cirebon/



Ada senjata senjata aneh


----------



## hoangsa74

any update on the local construction of the submarine?


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> SA 2 Dvina



Different very different, look at the fin stabilizer







hoangsa74 said:


> any update on the local construction of the submarine?



Per Nov. 2017, photo by Said Didu officer at Indonesia State owned Companies. Taken at PT PAL facilities

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hoangsa74

Marine Rouge said:


> Different very different, look at the fin stabilizer
> 
> View attachment 485060
> 
> 
> 
> Per Nov. 2017, photo by Said Didu officer at Indonesia State owned Companies. Taken at PT PAL facilities
> 
> View attachment 485074


awesome, the only south east asia state with the capability to build submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

mandala said:


> TNI (ABRI) Joint Military Exercise 1969 - Cirebon, West Java. Credit to hobbymiliter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hobbymiliter.com/8015/arsip-foto-foto-latihan-gabungan-tni-abri-1969-di-cirebon/


Anyone know what this missile is?






Looks like an ATGM or is it a SAM?


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Uhuk, uhuk, uhuk...

Di belakang para yang terhormat itu ada apaan tuuuuhh ?

Nemu fotonya dari :

https://koarmatim.tnial.mil.id/pangkoarmada-ii-terima-kunjungan-kerja-kasal-korsel/

Lontongnya udah nyambung.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bigmack

sepe


Marine Rouge said:


> Ada senjata senjata aneh


looks like just a unguided ground rocket...


----------



## radialv

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> View attachment 485166
> Uhuk, uhuk, uhuk...
> 
> Di belakang para yang terhormat itu ada apaan tuuuuhh ?
> 
> Nemu fotonya dari :
> 
> https://koarmatim.tnial.mil.id/pangkoarmada-ii-terima-kunjungan-kerja-kasal-korsel/
> 
> Lontongnya udah nyambung.


whole body seems already connected...ready for sea trial ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Why a powerful Indonesia could influence Australia's future more than China*
*By Michael Walsh - Posted July 9th 2018*

*If its economy continues to grow at its current rate, Indonesia will become one of the most powerful nations in the world in coming decades.*

Key points:

Indonesia could become the fourth largest economy in the world by 2050.
Strategist Hugh White says a powerful Indonesia could help limit China's influence
He said having strong ties with Indonesia would be a strategic asset to Australia

But while China's rise has loomed large in Australian foreign policy thinking, our northern neighbour's growing fortunes hardly seem to register.

Strategist Hugh White from the Australian National University has discussed what these developments could mean for Australia in a lead essay for the latest edition of Australian Foreign Affairs magazine.

"Indonesia, our next door neighbour, is going end up being a very rich and therefore very powerful country. And we haven't really thought about what to make of that," Professor White told the ABC's The World program.

*Professor White says the Australian Government currently estimates that Indonesia's economy will be three times the size of ours by 2030, and may even become the fourth largest in the world by 2050.*

"Indonesia's a funny economy because in some ways it looks very disorganised — it's got a lot of corruption, it's got a bad legal system and a lot of nationalism that can inhibit trade," he said.

"But the fact is that for a long time now, it's been growing at an average of 5 or 6 per cent per annum, and there doesn't seem much reason not to expect it to keep on doing that."


*Could Indonesia help balance out China worries?*

Professor White said there were two main ways to look at Indonesia's growth: as a potential threat, or as a potential strategic asset in a region where power dynamics are beginning to shift in China's favour.

"We've traditionally seen Indonesia as a very difficult neighbour, very close and potentially threatening to Australia," he said.

"In many ways Australian defence policy for decades has focused very strongly on the possibility of some sort of conflict with Indonesia."

Professor White argues in his essay that a strong Indonesia that shares Australia's aims would be an "immense asset", but one that does not could pose "unprecedented threats" — and whichever way Indonesia chooses to go "may well matter more to our strategic future than anything else".

"It's the only one of our neighbours that's strong enough to really work with us to help to secure the region," he told the ABC.

"Like Australia, it's a little bit worried about how China's power's growing, it doesn't want to live under China's shadow."

Earlier this year Indonesia signed a communique with India stressing the importance of a "rules-based" Indo-Pacific region, interpreted by many as a reaction to concerns over China's actions in the South China Sea.

Indonesia does not have any territorial disputes with China in the South China Sea, however China says the two nations have "overlapping claims" in waters Indonesia says are part of its exclusive economic zone, which has led to clashes in recent years.


*Canberra must avoid 'transactional' relations with Jakarta*

Professor White said while he does not think Australia can simply tell Indonesia what to do, more sustained conversations between Canberra and Jakarta on their shared interests would be an important step.

Australia would also need to strengthen its relationship with Indonesia, which Professor White said has become "very transactional" under successive governments.

"The relationship with Indonesia could be more important than any other relationship we have in helping us to manage the rise of China, and the changes in Asia that that's going to bring," he said.

"They've dealt with [Indonesia] on specific issues like terrorism or boat people, those sorts of things, but haven't tried to build the really broad base of strategic understanding and cooperation which I think is going to be really essential for Australia's interests."

A Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade (DFAT) spokesperson said Indonesia was one of Australia's most important bilateral partners.

"We share a close, comprehensive and enduring relationship spanning a wide range of areas from economic, trade and investment, to defence and security, people to people links, tourism and education," the spokesperson said in a statement.

"The Foreign Minister will visit Indonesia next month, reaffirming the importance of the relationship and its potential to grow even further."

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-07-09/why-a-powerful-indonesia-may-matter-more-than-china/9940834#


And there is somebody prominent in our country said Indonesia will break and cease to exist in 2030 .. Based on a *novel* he read. 




trishna_amṛta said:


> Publishing bogus / sensational stories is the main reason most Indonesia medias were inside my personal "blacklist". Although certain Indonesia printed medias is still good, their online version is completly different animal (different redactional team altogether). In practice I've only read local / city news, and for international news I've always rely on Reuters and ground sources for verification.





Logam42 said:


> Same here! I also rely on AP news since its pretty much equal to Reuters.
> 
> Jakarta Post is good reading for day to day news so long as you are aware of their bias. Stay away from their Editorial Board and Opinion pieces though, they're garbage.
> 
> Jakarta Globe is much more lax in its daily reporting (It isn't sensationalist simply because they don't publish fast enough to be so), and their opinion pieces tend to be more nuanced.
> 
> Been relying on SCMP more lately, they tend to still understand the Asian mentality and have good articles.



JP is grossly biased indeed, it's more like Faux news special for Indonesia.

Whenever I read opinion pieces from JP I often wondered are their journalists and contributors really Indonesian living in Indonesia or they just a group of fakers with an agenda? Because they seem not knowing nor understand the people, culture, and the country they living in.


.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

nufix said:


> SA 2 Dvina


I know what a s-75 dvina looks like, could it be a prototype indonesian theater ballistic missile???????


----------



## Zulfiqar1919

How strong is the Islamic movement in Indonesia?


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

radialv said:


> whole body seems already connected...ready for sea trial ?



Next year


----------



## 07_SeppDietrich

Zulfiqar1919 said:


> How strong is the Islamic movement in Indonesia?



Why you ask about Islamic movement in Indonesia?



striver44 said:


> what missile is that ??? (1st pic)????



Probably 9K52 Luna M variant


----------



## hoangsa74

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> View attachment 485166
> Uhuk, uhuk, uhuk...
> 
> Di belakang para yang terhormat itu ada apaan tuuuuhh ?
> 
> Nemu fotonya dari :
> 
> https://koarmatim.tnial.mil.id/pangkoarmada-ii-terima-kunjungan-kerja-kasal-korsel/
> 
> Lontongnya udah nyambung.


Wow, congraz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

07_SeppDietrich said:


> Why you ask about Islamic movement in Indonesia?



Judging from *his question & signature*, I perceived his underlying question was, how is the progress of his "brotherhood" in blowing up / killing our people 

Suffice to say such question has never came with any good intent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## afiq0110

Anybody has any news about our M109 A4 arrival, regarding quantity and etc...


----------



## Nike

intermezzo

Is there any thugs willing to collect "Security fees" from this Cilok guy? 

*Siapa Sangka Penjual Cilok Ini Ternyata Polisi Polda DIY*
*Ristu Hanafi* - detikNews





Bripka Toni saat berjualan cilok. Foto: Ristu Hanafi/detikcom
*Sleman *- Sebuah gerobak kecil dengan payung warna-warni terparkir di pinggir jalan depan halaman kantor BRI KCP Jalan Raya Tajem Km 2, Maguwoharjo, Depok, Sleman. Gerobak itu bisa dijumpai sejak sore hari hingga malam. 

Pemilik gerobak itu bernama Toni Purwanto (37). Dia memakai gerobak tersebut untuk berjualan cilok.

https://m.detik.com/news/berita-jaw...a-penjual-cilok-ini-ternyata-polisi-polda-diy



afiq0110 said:


> Anybody has any news about our M109 A4 arrival, regarding quantity and etc...



More M109, credit IMF per 9 Juli

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

M109A4-BE delivery arrival. Credit to Hadi Rahmat Hidayat.






https://m.facebook.com/pages/Tanjung-Priok-Car-Terminal/170628972954948

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

afiq0110 said:


> Anybody has any news about our M109 A4 arrival, regarding quantity and etc...


^^^
Credit to Indonesian Military Lovers.






18 unit tank M-109 A4 BE, 4 units tank command post dan 1 unit mobile crane Antwerp Belgium dari kapal MV Hoegh Chiba voy.39 akhirnya tiba di Tanjung Priuk, Jakarta (9/7).

https://www.yooying.com/p/1820320154442252345_3964150209

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Logam42

katarabhumi said:


> *Why a powerful Indonesia could influence Australia's future more than China*
> *By Michael Walsh - Posted July 9th 2018*
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-07-09/why-a-powerful-indonesia-may-matter-more-than-china/9940834#
> 
> 
> And there is somebody prominent in our country said Indonesia will break and cease to exist in 2030 .. Based on a *novel* he read.
> 
> 
> JP is grossly biased indeed, it's more like Faux news special for Indonesia.
> 
> Whenever I read opinion pieces from JP I often wondered are their journalists and contributors really Indonesian living in Indonesia or they just a group of fakers with an agenda? Because they seem not knowing nor understand the people, culture, and the country they living in.
> .



Hugh White has long been a _very vocal_ supporter of deepening Australian-Indonesian cooperation.

He is one of the few Australian Academic Elites that fully supports strengthening and cooperation with Indonesia. He has even spoken approvingly of joining ASEAN with Indonesian support, even if that would force Australia to stop interfering in Indonesian affairs (the whole "ASEAN members will not interfere in the domestic affairs of other ASEAN members"). According to him, Australia has been too stuck in the past, and if they keep taking Indonesia for granted, one day will come when Indonesia will have the upper hand and give them the same treatment.

It is important to remember though, that even among experts in Australia, people like Hugh White are still rare. Most of them are neutral, feeling that although Indonesia is rising, Australia is simply too different from Indonesia (and our norms too... 'primitive') to ever form a relationship that goes beyond pragmatism and transactional diplomacy. Others (though also a minority) believe that Indonesian governance and politics is too unstable and low-quality to support economic development as predicted by financial analysts. i.e "Indonesia has the potential but it will be wasted, no need to worry"

Jakarta Post pushes a very *liberal agenda*. More exactly, a very _*western agenda*_.

With Globalism, it is becoming extremely difficult to isolate oneself from the cultures and ideals of other nations. As such, western liberal nations have always pushed for westernisation and liberalisation of potentially successful and influential nations, so that they can declare "See! Our Way is the Best! It is optimal, natural, and inevitable that any nation that succeeds follows our government system and our norms!" By creating problems abroad, they prevent problems at home.

Not to say that there is a global conspiracy, but simply pointing out that people who study in western nations are prone to being influenced by western ideology, and seek to convert their own nation to it because they sincerely believe that "Our nation isn't as successful as the west because our culture and beliefs hold us back! Because my countrymen think like primitives!"

That is why nations like Russia, China, Singapore, UAE, Turkey, and Iran that have managed to gain success without fully bowing to 'westernisation' are either ignored, sidelined, or demonised. Indonesia is just starting to enter their scopes, and it will only get worse in the future.

Personally, I don't believe that there is one global conspiracy that controls the world a-la Illuminati. I do believe that there are _multiple conspiracies_ that vie for power and influence among themselves and while Indonesia has so far managed to remain independent and largely ignored, we must protect our culture, improve our governance, and increase our diplomatic and military spending (both of them are woefully underfunded) in order to safeguard our sovereignty in the future.

Future leaders and people of Indonesia must chart a course through this web of conflicting conspiracies so that Indonesia can emerge from it intact, improved, and stronger than ever.

EDIT: Jakarta POST, not Globe. Globe's alright

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Visit of indonesia Armed forces chief to Singapore, following meeting of Moeldoko (Palace executive officer) with Singapore Defense Ministry












Jihandak unit Den Bravo, Paskhas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

*Perkuat Laut Nusantara, KSAL Resmikan Alutsista Terbaru Karya Anak Bangsa*
Senin, 9 Juli 2018 12:27





Istimewa

KSAL Laksamana Siwi Sukma Adji berfoto bersama Komandan KRI Albakora Mayor Laut (P) Sony Sartantyo dan Direktur PT Caputra Mitra Sejati Kriss Pramono serta para anggota TNI AL di Dermaga Batavia Sunda Kelapa Marina, Jakarta Utara, Senin (9/7/2018). 


*KEPALA* Staf Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana TNI Siwi Sukma Adji memimpin upacara serah terima, peresmian, dan pengukuhan kapal patroli berjenis PC-40 KRI Albakora-867 di Dermaga Batavia Sunda Kelapa, Marina, Jakarta Utara, Senin (9/7/2018).

Alutsista baru milik TNI AL ini merupakan salah satu kapal perang karya anak bangsa yang diproduksi oleh PT Caputra Mitra Sejati Banten.

Kapal patroli cepat PC-40 ini memiliki spesifikasi panjang 45,5 meter, lebar 7,9 meter dan bobot 220 ton. Sedangkan kecepatan maksimalnya mencapai 25,6 knot, kecepatan jelajah 18 knot dan kecepatan ekonomis 15 Knot.


Dengan jumlah ABK 36 personel, kapal ini juga dilengkapi oleh dua unit radar tipe JRC JMR-9225-6XN dan JRC JMA-9123-6XA. Selain itu, kapal patroli PC-40 memiliki ketahanan dalam berlayar selama enam hari.

Pemberian nama Albakora diambil dari nama jenis ikan, yakni Tuna Putih yang memiliki karakteristik kecepatan dan ketahanan dalam berenang. Tentunya, sebagai kapal patroli PC-40 mampu bermanuver dengan cepat. Rencananya, KRI Albakora-867 akan memperkuat Komando Armada II.

KSAL Laksamana Sisi Sukma Adji juga melantik dan mengukuhkan Komandan KRI Albakora, Mayor Laut (P) Sony Sartantyo. Ia merupakan lulusan Akademi Angkatan Laut (AAL) ke-51 tahun 2005. Sebelumnya, ia mengemban tugas sebagai Pelaksana KRI Aajk-653 Satuan Kapal Cepat (Satkat) Koarmada II.

"Kapal patroli PC-40 ini akan masuk ke Lantamal 10 Jayapura Aku Armada 3 menggantikan kapal-kapal yang sudah tua dan kapal-kapal yang terbuat dari fiber kapal ini akan didistribusikan ke Lantamal 10 untuk memperkuat jajaran dalam rangka memperkuat penegakan kedaulatan dan hukum di laut," ujar KSAL Laksamana Siwi Sukma Adji kepada_ Warta Kota_, Senin (9/7/2018).

Keberhasilan membangun kapal cepat PC-40 ini merupakan wujud peran TNI Angkatan Laut dalam memberdayakan kemampuan industri dalam negeri guna mengurangi ketergantungan terhadap produk luar negeri.

"Kapal ini dibangun oleh PT caputra Mitra Sejati selama lebih kurang 17 bulan dan ini merupakan produksi murni dalam negeri ini merupakan kebanggaan kita bersama bahwa TNI AL harus bangga dan percaya pada produk buatan dalam negeri untuk melaksanakan tugas penegakan kedaulatan dan hukum di laut," tutur KSAL Laksamana Siwi Sukma Adji.

Hal ini juga merupakan salah satu solusi konkret bagi Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan (KKIP) dalam mengurangi ketergantungan dari negara lain terkait dengan pengadaan alutsista TNI Angkatan Laut di masa mendatang. *(M15)*



Artikel ini telah tayang di Wartakotalive dengan judul Perkuat Laut Nusantara, KSAL Resmikan Alutsista Terbaru Karya Anak Bangsa, http://wartakota.tribunnews.com/201...-resmikan-alutsista-terbaru-karya-anak-bangsa.
Penulis: Hamdi Putra 
Editor: Fred Mahatma TIS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

#rimpac

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/TWC5xQLsaxM" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Luhut Rapat soal Penguatan Industri Senjata RI, Ini Hasilnya*
*Trio Hamdani* - detikFinance




Pameran produk Pindad/Foto: Grandyos Zafna
*Jakarta* - Menteri Koordinator (Menko) Kemaritiman Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan mengadakan rapat produksi senjata dalam negeri. Rapat ini dihadiri Direktur Utama (Dirut) PT Pindad (Persero) Abraham Mose, Deputi bidang Infrastruktur Kemenko Kemaritiman Ridwan Djamaluddin, dan Direktur Utama (Dirut) PT Pindad (Persero) Abraham Mose.

Selain itu, ada Direktur Operasi II PT Len Industri (Persero) Adi Sufiadi Yusuf, Asrenum Panglima TNI Laksda TNI Agung Prasetiawan, dan perwakilan dari Korps Komando Pasukan Khusus (Kopassus). Lantas, apa hasil rapat tersebut?

*Baca juga: *Ini Kendaraan Anti Ranjau Made in Bandung

"Jadi Pak Menko (Menko Kemaritiman Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan) maunya kan dikurangin impor, jadi kemampuan dalam negeri lah yang ditambah. Kalau Pindad itu apa, saya bilang kan kita harus mandiri di propelan, kemudian mandiri di munisi," kata Dirut PT Pindad (Persero) Abraham Mose usai rapat di Kantor Kementerian Koordinator Kemaritiman, Jakarta, Selasa (10/7/2018).

Abraham mengatakan saat ini Pindad masih terkendala kapasitas produksi yang belum memadai.

"Untuk mandiri di munisi berarti kita harus nambah kapasitas munisi kita. Nambah kapasitas munisi apa yang diperlukan? duit saya bilang, investasi. Nah beliau minta segera Pindad memberikan proposal untuk pembangunan penambahan munisi, kemudian memberikan proposal untuk pembangunan propelan. Dua itu kalau dari Pindad," lanjutnya.

*Baca juga: *Kementerian PUPR Beli Lagi 10 Ekskavator Pindad Tahun Ini

Menurut Abraham, Luhut meminta Pindad dalam waktu 2 minggu menyiapkan proposal untuk investasi propelan dan munisi. 

"Minta 2 minggu, beliau minta segera Pindad memberikan proposal untuk pembangunan penambahan (produksi) munisi, kemudian memberikan proposal untuk pembangunan propelan," ujarnya.

"Tadi belum sampai bicara kekurangan dana, tapi buat lah proposal untuk kapasitas misalnya 200 juta butir per tahun untuk munisi, dan propelan bisa sampai 600 atau 800 ton," sambung Abraham.

Dia menambahkan produksi munisi Pindad belum mampu memenuhi kebutuhan yang diperlukan.

"Kalau kita sekarang (produksi) munisi kan sekitar 197 juta butir per tahun, sampai akhir 2019 kita sekitar 300 juta butir per tahun. Tapi kebutuhan itu kan lebih besar dari itu, sehingga Pak Menko minta ya coba dibanyakin lagi," terang Abraham. 

*(hns/hns)*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Logam42 said:


> Hugh White has long been a _very vocal_ supporter of deepening Australian-Indonesian cooperation.
> 
> He is one of the few Australian Academic Elites that fully supports strengthening and cooperation with Indonesia. He has even spoken approvingly of joining ASEAN with Indonesian support, even if that would force Australia to stop interfering in Indonesian affairs (the whole "ASEAN members will not interfere in the domestic affairs of other ASEAN members"). According to him, Australia has been too stuck in the past, and if they keep taking Indonesia for granted, one day will come when Indonesia will have the upper hand and give them the same treatment.



Something that always baffles me about some Australian politician & some in their military establishment is their "invaded by Indonesia anxiety" attitude. Whether such attitude were aimed to seek increase defense budget (such is the case for Singapore), or they actually delusional enough to believe Indonesia will invade such freaking & worthless large barren desert (Australian outback) is something beyond me . However as long such attitude remain persist in Australia strategic thinking, I don't see any "deepening of relation" within any foreseeable future. 



Logam42 said:


> It is important to remember though, that even among experts in Australia, people like Hugh White are still rare. Most of them are neutral, feeling that although Indonesia is rising, Australia is simply too different from Indonesia (and our norms too... 'primitive') to ever form a relationship that goes beyond pragmatism and transactional diplomacy. Others (though also a minority) believe that Indonesian governance and politics is too unstable and low-quality to support economic development as predicted by financial analysts. i.e "Indonesia has the potential but it will be wasted, no need to worry"



Got to admit there is a truth there  Not saying I like it, but I personally believe the same thing 



Logam42 said:


> Jakarta Globe pushes a very *liberal agenda*. More exactly, a very _*western agenda*_.
> 
> With Globalism, it is becoming extremely difficult to isolate oneself from the cultures and ideals of other nations. As such, western liberal nations have always pushed for westernisation and liberalisation of potentially successful and influential nations, so that they can declare "See! Our Way is the Best! It is optimal, natural, and inevitable that any nation that succeeds follows our government system and our norms!" By creating problems abroad, they prevent problems at home.



I've never read Jakarta Globe, however it's should be noted that there is fundamental difference between Libertarian vs Liberal, in which the former putting more value in personal freedom & responsibility (Free Market), while the latter is more about surrendering personal freedom & responsibility to the nanny state (Socialism). The main reason for the western nation economic growth & prosperity post WW2 was their adoption of Free Market and encouraging the concept of personal responsibility toward their population. However in the past decade I saw more western nations (USA, EU, Australia) has been sliding more toward socialism (with communism lurking just around the corner).



Logam42 said:


> Not to say that there is a global conspiracy, but simply pointing out that people who study in western nations are prone to being influenced by western ideology, and seek to convert their own nation to it because they sincerely believe that "Our nation isn't as successful as the west because our culture and beliefs hold us back! Because my countrymen think like primitives!"
> 
> That is why nations like Russia, China, Singapore, UAE, Turkey, and Iran that have managed to gain success without fully bowing to 'westernisation' are either ignored, sidelined, or demonised. Indonesia is just starting to enter their scopes, and it will only get worse in the future.



Yeach I also notice such tendency, and I believe it's strongly related to demographic (generational). Most of those Indonesia students came from generation whose never thought (let alone embracing) the very core of "Indonesia way of life" which is centered around Pancasila, Bhinneka Tunggal Ika, and actualize in Wawasan Nusantara.
If you notice in many international internet forum, most Indonesia posters simply lack the mindset & knowledge to present / articulate all those aspects I had mention above.


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesia commissions seventh PC-40-class patrol vessel
*

*Key Points*

The Indonesian Navy has commissioned its seventh PC-40-class patrol boat
The vessel will bolster security in the Gulf of Youtefa, and along Indonesia’s maritime border with Papua New Guinea
The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) has commissioned its seventh PC-40-class patrol vessel.

The ship, which has been named KRI _Albakora_ (867) was received, and inducted into the service’s Armada III on 9 July. It will be based at the TNI-AL’s naval base at Jayapura, on the island of New Guinea.

_Albakora_ was built by Indonesian shipbuilder PT Caputra Mitra Sejati, and launched in March 2018.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options at　**ihs.com/contact*






To read the full article, Client Login
(125 of 345 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/81637/indonesia-commissions-seventh-pc-40-class-patrol-vessel

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Logam42

trishna_amṛta said:


> Something that always baffles me about some Australian politician & some in their military establishment is their "invaded by Indonesia anxiety" attitude. Whether such attitude were aimed to seek increase defense budget (such is the case for Singapore), or they actually delusional enough to believe Indonesia will invade such freaking & worthless large barren desert (Australian outback) is something beyond me . However as long such attitude remain persist in Australia strategic thinking, I don't see any "deepening of relation" within any foreseeable future.



It's not actually that. Australia is in a tough spot. They are an export-oriented economy, a weird thing for a developed nation (usually services oriented). As such, due to how Indonesia sits on basically 90% of their maritime trade rout to Asia and beyond... we don't need to invade them to mess them up. Hell, if Indonesia falls apart, and those trade routes become as infested with pirates as Somalian waters in 2010, Australia is already f*cked.

Furthermore, Australia's labour costs are astronomically high, Australian workers (be it unskilled, skilled, or professional) are among the best paid. As such, the only reason why most companies put up with their labour laws is because their labour is among the best. So they have among the best service and the best high-tech manufacturing capacity.

If Indonesia succeeds, we can outperform them in the export market and in the services market... Australia will decline (you can argue it is already happening). Indonesia can also exert its influence over Oceania, something we are already increasingly doing in order to combat OPM propaganda, and Australia fears that will erode its traditional influence there. For example, the provinces bordering Indonesian West Papua in PNG are increasingly relying on Indonesian companies, taking Indonesian loans, and studying in Indonesian schools compared to Australia.

Speaking of PNG and Timor Leste, Australia cannot treat them badly or they will face falling approval at home. As such, PNG has been bailed out (they are practically a failed state kept alive by aid) 3 times since 1970, and Timor Leste has managed to push for favourable gas mining rights (because if not, Timor Leste will also collapse and become a failed state.. which Australia will need to bail out). Australia doesn't want Indonesia to balkanize and turn into 20 PNGs. Its a nightmare scenario even before you take into account a refugee crises larger than Europe's all aimed at Australia.

As such, Australia is in a balancing position. They don't Indonesia to fail... but don't want it to succeed.



trishna_amṛta said:


> Got to admit there is a truth there  Not saying I like it, but I personally believe the same thing



I tend to believe that Indonesia is on a knife's edge, but yes, such a scenario is very much still possible.



trishna_amṛta said:


> I've never read Jakarta Globe, however it's should be noted that there is fundamental difference between Libertarian vs Liberal, in which the former putting more value in personal freedom & responsibility (Free Market), while the latter is more about surrendering personal freedom & responsibility to the nanny state (Socialism). The main reason for the western nation economic growth & prosperity post WW2 was their adoption of Free Market and encouraging the concept of personal responsibility toward their population. However in the past decade I saw more western nations (USA, EU, Australia) has been sliding more toward socialism (with communism lurking just around the corner).



POST, Jakarta POST. My bad.

While generally different, as far as Indonesia is concerned both Libertarianism and Liberalism is a death sentence. Liberalism would most importantly sideline religion and push for global cultural integration. While we do have problems with extremism, by and large it is culture and religion that keeps Indonesia peaceful and united. Losing that identity and the cultural norms that help Indonesia retain the social cohesion needed to function would pretty much mean the end of any chance of self improvement. You can see that in Australia, in the last 8 years, they've had 5 prime ministers. _*5*_. They've been too busy fighting over Australian Identity Politics. No long-term planning has been carried out for nearly a decade, and yet despite the social disruption and economic stagnation, Australia survives through its HDI and the strength of its courts and institutions. i.e Australia has kept above water not because of its leadership, but because of its autopilot. Indonesia doesn't have that, we can't afford to go through a national identity crises, and that is exactly what liberalism will create.

Libertarianism OTOH, would privatise our BUMN (SOEs), force local farmers to compete with multination farming giants, and pull the plug on all remaining social support programs. Indonesia's economy might rise, but it won't be owned by Indonesians, and the grand majority of Indonesians are going to be dirt poor.



trishna_amṛta said:


> Yeach I also notice such tendency, and I believe it's strongly related to demographic (generational). Most of those Indonesia students came from generation whose never thought (let alone embracing) the very core of "Indonesia way of life" which is centered around Pancasila, Bhinneka Tunggal Ika, and actualize in Wawasan Nusantara.
> If you notice in many international internet forum, most Indonesia posters simply lack the mindset & knowledge to present / articulate all those aspects I had mention above.



Yeah, internet and instantaneous communications has made it easier for us to text with our internet crush in Germany than talk with our sister in the room next door. Hence why almost all government (Democratic or not) are slowly trying to decrease online freedoms. That's also why Indonesia has started intensifying citizenship classes and bela negara. There's so much contradicting propaganda jumping around in the internet the nation needs to combat them through multiple means and media. I really hope that the government would set up special academies to help teachers that teach PPkN and related subjects because they need to be on point.

If not, then the common Indonesian netizen is going to only see two extremes, the ultra-conservative voice calling for 'Kilafah & death to minorities' and the ultra-liberal calling for 'Atheism & LGBT supremacy'. We need the someone to provide a clear and strong voice for the majority in the middle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

Svantana said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/TWC5xQLsaxM" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


ahhhhhhh my comrade binkov

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> It's not actually that. Australia is in a tough spot. They are an export-oriented economy, a weird thing for a developed nation (usually services oriented). As such, due to how Indonesia sits on basically 90% of their maritime trade rout to Asia and beyond... we don't need to invade them to mess them up. Hell, if Indonesia falls apart, and those trade routes become as infested with pirates as Somalian waters in 2010, Australia is already f*cked.
> 
> Furthermore, Australia's labour costs are astronomically high, Australian workers (be it unskilled, skilled, or professional) are among the best paid. As such, the only reason why most companies put up with their labour laws is because their labour is among the best. So they have among the best service and the best high-tech manufacturing capacity.
> 
> If Indonesia succeeds, we can outperform them in the export market and in the services market... Australia will decline (you can argue it is already happening). Indonesia can also exert its influence over Oceania, something we are already increasingly doing in order to combat OPM propaganda, and Australia fears that will erode its traditional influence there. For example, the provinces bordering Indonesian West Papua in PNG are increasingly relying on Indonesian companies, taking Indonesian loans, and studying in Indonesian schools compared to Australia.
> 
> Speaking of PNG and Timor Leste, Australia cannot treat them badly or they will face falling approval at home. As such, PNG has been bailed out (they are practically a failed state kept alive by aid) 3 times since 1970, and Timor Leste has managed to push for favourable gas mining rights (because if not, Timor Leste will also collapse and become a failed state.. which Australia will need to bail out). Australia doesn't want Indonesia to balkanize and turn into 20 PNGs. Its a nightmare scenario even before you take into account a refugee crises larger than Europe's all aimed at Australia.
> 
> As such, Australia is in a balancing position. They don't Indonesia to fail... but don't want it to succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to believe that Indonesia is on a knife's edge, but yes, such a scenario is very much still possible.
> 
> 
> 
> POST, Jakarta POST. My bad.
> 
> While generally different, as far as Indonesia is concerned both Libertarianism and Liberalism is a death sentence. Liberalism would most importantly sideline religion and push for global cultural integration. While we do have problems with extremism, by and large it is culture and religion that keeps Indonesia peaceful and united. Losing that identity and the cultural norms that help Indonesia retain the social cohesion needed to function would pretty much mean the end of any chance of self improvement. You can see that in Australia, in the last 8 years, they've had 5 prime ministers. _*5*_. They've been too busy fighting over Australian Identity Politics. No long-term planning has been carried out for nearly a decade, and yet despite the social disruption and economic stagnation, Australia survives through its HDI and the strength of its courts and institutions. i.e Australia has kept above water not because of its leadership, but because of its autopilot. Indonesia doesn't have that, we can't afford to go through a national identity crises, and that is exactly what liberalism will create.
> 
> Libertarianism OTOH, would privatise our BUMN (SOEs), force local farmers to compete with multination farming giants, and pull the plug on all remaining social support programs. Indonesia's economy might rise, but it won't be owned by Indonesians, and the grand majority of Indonesians are going to be dirt poor.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, internet and instantaneous communications has made it easier for us to text with our internet crush in Germany than talk with our sister in the room next door. Hence why almost all government (Democratic or not) are slowly trying to decrease online freedoms. That's also why Indonesia has started intensifying citizenship classes and bela negara. There's so much contradicting propaganda jumping around in the internet the nation needs to combat them through multiple means and media. I really hope that the government would set up special academies to help teachers that teach PPkN and related subjects because they need to be on point.
> 
> If not, then the common Indonesian netizen is going to only see two extremes, the ultra-conservative voice calling for 'Kilafah & death to minorities' and the ultra-liberal calling for 'Atheism & LGBT supremacy'. We need the someone to provide a clear and strong voice for the majority in the middle.



Oz need us more than us need them right now and in near future more than ever. My statement is not came from the arrogance but for the fact the recently change of geopolitical situation in and around Aspac. They can held numerous alliance pacts with US, singkies, Malays or whatsoever, but still the largest and the most powerful economy, and Nation prowess among their direct neighbor is Indonesia. Given the fact we are not yet linked with them enough in economic sphere although being direct neighbor is still a miss, we got more trade and FDI with our Asian cohots like Japan, South Korean, China, Malaysia, Singapore than Australia albeit Australia had economy power as one of G20 country member with GDP around 1.6 trillion US dollar and had massive liquidity at their Banks and account balance (well they had the best economy in the region). Is a testament on how Indonesia actually doesnt need Australia very much for our economy to get working, to be frank we can sever our relationship with them and we can get afloat without getting affected too much. 

But on other hand major issues like US trade war and recent hardship in their exporting commodities economic actually need to be solved immediately. Indonesia is actually the most possible answer, as we can be their export market and gateway for their products to Asean and asian countries. Australia need to see us as equal partner not again take for granted neighbor as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Lanud Iswahyudi Segera Jadi Home Base Sukhoi SU-35*
Yuswantoro
Selasa 10 Juli 2018 - 20:59 WIB





Tim Dinas Aeronautika Markas Besar TNI AU, yang dipimpin Kolonel (Tek) Bambang Triono meninjau kesiapan Pangkalan Udara (Lanud) TNI AU Iswahjudi Madiun, Jawa Timur sebagai home base pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-35. FOTO/Ist

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Bugs

Talking about international relationship, the latest big news is about 13 Thai soccer boys rescued from cave after 17 days trapped in there. Several countries sent help and the usual ones are always strong countries like UK and US. But I later found out from local Thai news that Laos, Myanmar, and Philippines sent help. Laos and Myanmar are poorer ASEAN countries and they help their ASEAN neighbour. Even Israel, small country and far away, sent help. Thai Navy SEAL got help from these countries. I doubt Laos and Myanmar have SAR agency. But we do. Laos and Myanmar don't have navy SEAL divers. We have. Where is Big Brother of ASEAN?


----------



## Nike

Star Bugs said:


> Talking about international relationship, the latest big news is about 13 Thai soccer boys rescued from cave after 17 days trapped in there. Several countries sent help and the usual ones are always strong countries like UK and US. But I later found out from local Thai news that Laos, Myanmar, and Philippines sent help. Laos and Myanmar are poorer ASEAN countries and they help their ASEAN neighbour. Even Israel, small country and far away, sent help. Thai Navy SEAL got help from these countries. I doubt Laos and Myanmar have SAR agency. But we do. Laos and Myanmar don't have navy SEAL divers. We have. Where is Big Brother of ASEAN?
> 
> View attachment 485540



We got our share of accidents, yes accidents first in Toba lake, then in Makassar shore. We got our hands full


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Star Bugs said:


> Talking about international relationship, the latest big news is about 13 Thai soccer boys rescued from cave after 17 days trapped in there. Several countries sent help and the usual ones are always strong countries like UK and US. But I later found out from local Thai news that Laos, Myanmar, and Philippines sent help. Laos and Myanmar are poorer ASEAN countries and they help their ASEAN neighbour. Even Israel, small country and far away, sent help. Thai Navy SEAL got help from these countries. I doubt Laos and Myanmar have SAR agency. But we do. Laos and Myanmar don't have navy SEAL divers. We have. Where is Big Brother of ASEAN?
> 
> View attachment 485540


Dont Forget That about the same time our SAR and Naval/Marine resources are drawn to KM Sinar Bangun & KM Lestari accident bro. More casualties and victims we have.


----------



## Star Bugs

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Dont Forget That about the same time our SAR and Naval/Marine resources are drawn to KM Sinar Bangun & KM Lestari accident bro. More casualties and victims we have.



Really?? How many navy divers do we have? Are we in shortage navy divers because of two boat accidents? In that case, we don't have to send divers. Plan B was to evacuate the kids from the mountain top and our mountain SAR personnel is the most experienced in the region. Don't tell me we're running out SAR personnel because of 2 boats incident too.

I'm not talking about big contingent of personnel here. Laos only sent 2 personnel but that's understandable because they're small country. Kita kan bangsa yang besaaaaaaaar.

We've been talking about Australia. *Forget about Australia*. Australia *will always be* Australia. One day they say 'I love you', tomorrow they will say 'You're a jerk' using megaphone and all over social media.

Our relation with ASEAN should be beyond ministerial summits. Big brother should show compassion. No, KM Sinar Bangun & KM Lestari shouldn't an excuse. How many divers and mountain SAR personnels do we have? Anybody?



Marine Rouge said:


> We got our share of accidents, yes accidents first in Toba lake, then in Makassar shore. We got our hands full
> 
> View attachment 485543



Plan B was to drill the mountain and evacuate the kids from the mountain top. How about our land/mountain SAR personnel? They're not diving right?


----------



## Var Dracon

Swipe left

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Star Bugs said:


> Really?? How many navy divers do we have? Are we in shortage navy divers because of two boat accidents? In that case, we don't have to send divers. Plan B was to evacuate the kids from the mountain top and our mountain SAR personnel is the most experienced in the region. Don't tell me we're running out SAR personnel because of 2 boats incident too.
> 
> I'm not talking about big contingent of personnel here. Laos only sent 2 personnel but that's understandable because they're small country. Kita kan bangsa yang besaaaaaaaar.
> 
> We've been talking about Australia. *Forget about Australia*. Australia *will always be* Australia. One day they say 'I love you', tomorrow they will say 'You're a jerk' using megaphone and all over social media.
> 
> Our relation with ASEAN should be beyond ministerial summits. Big brother should show compassion. No, KM Sinar Bangun & KM Lestari shouldn't an excuse. How many divers and mountain SAR personnels do we have? Anybody?
> 
> 
> 
> Plan B was to drill the mountain and evacuate the kids from the mountain top. How about our land/mountain SAR personnel? They're not diving right?


we have plenty of SAR personnel but not many qualified diver, cave diving especially stay underwater for hours really different thing. And that is not an excuse, we are talking priority here. And we dont need to play 'Big Brother' shit since none of our ASEAN fellow seeing us as Big Brother anymore. this is not 1980's era.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

There is no such thing as ASEAN brotherhood. This is not *EU*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

new C295 Police forces






Airforce Chief of staff watching Air to ground attack on Su27/30 Flanker






Newly acquired Starstreak system ready to use

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

The Republic of Indonesia Navy landing dock ship KRI Makassar (LPD 590) departs Joint Base Pearl Harbor-Hickam to begin the at-sea phase of the Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

REM 331

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Bugs

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> we have plenty of SAR personnel but not many qualified diver, cave diving especially stay underwater for hours really different thing. And that is not an excuse, we are talking priority here. And we dont need to play 'Big Brother' shit since none of our ASEAN fellow seeing us as Big Brother anymore. this is not 1980's era.





striver44 said:


> There is no such thing as ASEAN brotherhood. This is not *EU*



Menyedihkan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Pindad Medium Tank (Kaplan MT) had successfully undergone mine blast test with a 10 Kg TNT blast under its track. 8 Kg TNT blast below the hull to be tested on Saturday.

*Masuk Tahap Pengujian, Tank Medium Pindad Diledakkan TNT 10 Kg*

Arif Budianto
Kamis 12 Juli 2018 - 14:04 WIB






Setelah menyelesaikan proses pembuatan prototype, PT Pindad mulai melakukan uji ledak ranjau terhadap tank medium di Lapangan Tembak Pussenarmed, Batujajar. Foto/SINDOnews/Arif Budianto

BANDUNG - Setelah menyelesaikan proses pembuatan prototype, PT Pindad mulai melakukan uji ledak atas kemampuan tank medium mine blast test atau uji ledak ranjau terhadap tank medium dilakukan di Lapangan Tembak Pussenarmed, Batujajar, Kamis (12/7/2018).

Tank medium pengembangan bersama Pindad dan FNSS Turki itu mulai memasuki tahap pengujian dengan mengacu pada standar internasional. Setelah dilakukan peledakan, tidak ada kerusakan fisik atas badan tank.

Direktur Utama PT Pindad, Abraham Mose mengatakan uji ledak ranjau ini merupakan yang pertama di Indonesia yang dilakukan terhadap produk tank medium. Besaran ranjau yang diledakkan adalah sebesar 8 Kg TNT di bawah hull dan 10 Kg TNT di track.

“Tujuannya untuk verifikasi desain sesuai level proteksi ranjau yang ditetapkan TNI AD dan menguji kemampuan kendaraan dalam melindungi awak kendaraan dari ancaman ranjau. Sehingga awak di dalamnya tidak mengalami luka atau cidera fatal yang menyebabkan kematian,” jelas dia.






Untuk mensimulasikan awak kendaraan, dipasang manekin khusus (crush test dummy) yang dilengkapi sensor untuk mengukur daya rusak akibat ledakan. Nantinya, besaran cedera terhadap personel di dalamnya dapat diketahui dan diukur sesuai standar.

Tank medium merupakan program pemerintah yang termasuk pada 7 pengembangan strategis Kementerian Pertahanan untuk meningkatkan kemampuan BUMNIS agar dapat bersaing dengan industri pertahanan luar negeri. Kehadiran Tank medium merupakan bukti kemampuan industri pertahanan dalam negeri menghasilkan produk inovatif berteknologi tinggi dalam mendukung kemandirian alutsista menjaga kedaulatan NKRI.

https://nasional.sindonews.com/read...medium-pindad-diledakkan-tnt-10-kg-1531379056


*Pindad Ledakkan Satu Unit Medium Tank*

Kamis, 12 Juli 2018 | 15:59 WIB






*BANDUNG, KOMPAS.com *- PT Pindad bersama FNSS Turki melakukan tes uji ledak ranjau (_mine blasting test_) terhadap satu unit prototipe medium tank seri turret 105 mm di areal Pusdikpassus, Batujajar, Kabupaten Bandung Barat (KBB), Kamis (12/7/2018).

Dari pantauan Kompas.com, uji ledak dilakukan dengan cara menaruh bahan peledak berupa TNT seberat 10 kilogram pada _track._

Tujuannya untuk mengetahui sejauh mana kekuatan struktur medium tank dalam menahan ledakan dari bawah.

Setelah diledakkan, terlihat konstruksi medium tank yang masih kokoh berdiri di atas lubang bekas ledakan hanya mengalami kerusakan di bagian roda (_boogey wheel_) dan rantai yang putus.

Sementara bagian _body tank_ tidak mengalami banyak perubahan (deformasi).

“Secara kasat mata dapat dikatakan berhasil. Tujuan tes ini untuk memastikan tidak terjadi kerusakan terhadap struktur kendaraan tempur," kata Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PT Pindad Ade Bagja saat ditemui seusai _mine blasting test_, Kamis siang.

"Komponen yang copot akibat ledakan dapat diperbaiki seperti _track_ yang patah dan _boogey wheel_ yang rusak,” tambahnya.

Ade menuturkan, medium tank merupakan hasil rancangan Pindad bersama FNSS Turki. Medium tank ini masih akan diteliti untuk mengetahui tingkat cedera terhadap pengemudi dan operator _turret_ pasca diledakkan.

“Kita ingin melihat apakah penumpang aman dan selamat. Di dalam tank kita taruh manekin (_crush dummy_) dengan berbagai sensor untuk mengetahui kalau ada cedera fatal atau tidak sebagai efek dari _blasting," _ungkapnya.

"Fatal atau tidak besaran kuantitafnya dapat dilihat beberapa hari ke depan,” jelasnya.

_Blasting test medium tank, _sambung Ade_,_ sengaja dilakukan.

Tujuannya untuk memberikan pengetahuan dan pemahaman yang lebih dalam dan komprehensif tentang perancangan maupun pengujian perlindungan kendaraan tempur terhadap ledakan ranjau sesuai standar internasional STANAG 4569.

“Uji ledak kedua dengan TNT 8 kilogram di bawah _hull_ akan dilakukan Sabtu mendatang,” tandasnya.

Di tempat yang sama, Dirut PT Pindad Abraham Mose mengaku puas dengan hasil tes uji ledak yang telah dilakukan.

“Hasilnya sangat menggembirakan karena tank ini sudah mengalami perbaikan-perbaikan dari uji coba ledak pertama dan kedua di Turki. Setelah _blasting test_ kita ada uji lintas,” tandasnya.

Hal serupa disampaikan Dirjen Potensi Pertahanan (Pothan) Kementerian Pertahanan RI Bondan Tiara. Ia berharap, medium tank segera diproduksi massal oleh PT Pindad dan FNSS Turki.

“Kita senang, hasilnya sangat baik. Kita berharap uji tes berikutnya dapat hasil yang lebih baik lagi,” tuturnya.

Tank Medium Pindad memiliki bobot tempur 32 ton, daya engine 711 HP dilengkapi transmisi otomatis, kecepatan maksimal 70 km/jam.

Medium tank ini dapat menampung 3 orang kru yang terdiri dari komandan, penembak, dan pengemudi, serta memiliki senjata utama turret kaliber 105 mm yang memiliki daya hancur besar.

https://regional.kompas.com/read/2018/07/12/15590231/pindad-ledakkan-satu-unit-medium-tank

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bhayangkara

Star Bugs said:


> Talking about international relationship, the latest big news is about 13 Thai soccer boys rescued from cave after 17 days trapped in there. Several countries sent help and the usual ones are always strong countries like UK and US. But I later found out from local Thai news that Laos, Myanmar, and Philippines sent help. Laos and Myanmar are poorer ASEAN countries and they help their ASEAN neighbour. Even Israel, small country and far away, sent help. Thai Navy SEAL got help from these countries. I doubt Laos and Myanmar have SAR agency. But we do. Laos and Myanmar don't have navy SEAL divers. We have. Where is Big Brother of ASEAN?
> 
> View attachment 485540





Star Bugs said:


> Menyedihkan!



Halah, yg kayak beginian aja kok pake dibikin ribut toh?!
Kita gak ikut terlibat secara langsung itu bukan berarti kita bersikap masa bodoh atau gak nawarin bantuan sama sekali.
Even though we are facing two tragic incidents at the same time that caused of nearly 200 peoples died, but we are not that blind and deaf to what is happening in Thailand. As a neighbors, of course we also give an offers for support and assistance as best as we can through diplomatic way, even before you ranting here we've done it first.! But the decisions however are on their government's hand. You can not just jumped in as like as you want without any request from Thailand side, there's still a diplomatic norms and ethics that you must to obey..
Sama hal nya dgn Malaysia & Singapore, coba kamu lihat ada gak bendera mereka terpampang disitu sebagai negara yg ikut berkontribusi?? Klo pun gak ada, lantas apa kamu pikir mereka itu cuek atau pura2 bego?? Karena mereka juga dalam posisi menunggu request dari pihak Thailand. We are all on standby mode as a backup!

Jadi gak usahlah pake acara heboh segala macem dimari dan menganggap seolah-olah cuma kamu disini yg peduli.!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Night weapon delivery training Super Tucano 












Mau ada Latgab besar ya?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Star Bugs said:


> Talking about international relationship, the latest big news is about 13 Thai soccer boys rescued from cave after 17 days trapped in there. Several countries sent help and the usual ones are always strong countries like UK and US. But I later found out from local Thai news that Laos, Myanmar, and Philippines sent help. Laos and Myanmar are poorer ASEAN countries and they help their ASEAN neighbour. Even Israel, small country and far away, sent help. Thai Navy SEAL got help from these countries. I doubt Laos and Myanmar have SAR agency. But we do. Laos and Myanmar don't have navy SEAL divers. We have. Where is Big Brother of ASEAN?



And why should we play Big Brother of ASEAN?!  What benefits we intend to gain from doing so?! . If you actually believe those countries that sent "humanitarian aid" actually doing so because they were driven by "the goodness of their heart" than your delusional.



Star Bugs said:


> Really?? How many navy divers do we have? Are we in shortage navy divers because of two boat accidents? In that case, we don't have to send divers. Plan B was to evacuate the kids from the mountain top and our mountain SAR personnel is the most experienced in the region. Don't tell me we're running out SAR personnel because of 2 boats incident too.
> 
> Our relation with ASEAN should be beyond ministerial summits. Big brother should show compassion. No, KM Sinar Bangun & KM Lestari shouldn't an excuse. How many divers and mountain SAR personnels do we have? Anybody?



*Judging from your previous comments I can see clearly that you don't have any knowledge of underwater operation let alone any experience of it *(particularly technical diving), and worse of all you also clearly doesn't have any knowledge of mountaineering & caving in tropical environment .

In case you're interested in underwater activities, I highly recommend you first take recreational diving course and earn your C-card.



Star Bugs said:


> Plan B was to drill the mountain and evacuate the kids from the mountain top. How about our land/mountain SAR personnel? They're not diving right?



Before you express your opinion regarding any news subject, it is best practice to always do independent check / verification regarding the 5W+H aspects of it (Who, What, When, Where, Why, How). Boring trough the mountain not only take time, but also risking collapsing the section (or some) passage and the remaining air bubble altogether.
Just in case your asking how do I know this, wel it's because I have access to magical maps, and I also know how to read topo, nautical, and aviation map (which is something that most people lack of)



Jakartans@PkDef said:


> we have plenty of SAR personnel but not many qualified diver, cave diving especially stay underwater for hours really different thing. And that is not an excuse, we are talking priority here. And we dont need to play 'Big Brother' shit since none of our ASEAN fellow seeing us as Big Brother anymore. this is not 1980's era.



Excellent points there 



striver44 said:


> There is no such thing as ASEAN brotherhood. This is not *EU*



Another good point there . ASEAN isn't EU, which is why ASEAN still relevant, unlike EU that is currently on the verge of collapse under it's own weight.



Star Bugs said:


> Menyedihkan!



Instead of talking, why don't you try to go there yourself and help around?! Although if your thinking of going inside flooded cave you might wanna have all your worldly affair set in order beforehand (life insurance & will / testament)



Bhayangkara said:


> Even though we are facing two tragic incidents at the same time that caused of nearly 200 peoples died, but we are not that blind and deaf to what is happening in Thailand. As a neighbors, of course we also give an offers for support and assistance as best as we can through diplomatic way, even before you ranting here we've done it first.! But the decisions however are on their government's hand. You can not just jumped in as like as you want without any request from Thailand side, there's still a diplomatic norms and ethics that you must to obey..
> Sama hal nya dgn Malaysia & Singapore, coba kamu lihat ada gak bendera mereka terpampang disitu sebagai negara yg ikut berkontribusi?? Klo pun gak ada, lantas apa kamu pikir mereka itu cuek atau pura2 bego?? Karena mereka juga dalam posisi menunggu request dari pihak Thailand. We are all on standby mode as a backup!
> 
> Jadi gak usahlah pake acara heboh segala macem dimari dan menganggap seolah-olah cuma kamu disini yg peduli.!



He just another "Pahlawan Kesiangan"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

Indonesian police paramilitary forces hunting the arms group in central sulawesi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 485786


is that kestrel?


----------



## striver44

barjo said:


> is that kestrel?


pandur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

dari kaskus.....beneran nih????


----------



## barjo

striver44 said:


> dari kaskus.....beneran nih????


if its komar class, yes is true back on 60's seangkatan ma kapal torpedo boat yg terkenal karena insiden laut aru, one of the ship double 30mm canon still used on krait class patrol class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 485786



So, there are total 3 hull of MMWT produced, 1 made by FNSS, 1 made by Pindad, and 1 for blast test (made by whom?)


----------



## Nike

Kostrad third division is in progress 

*2 Batalyon Kodam XIV/Hasanuddin Diambilalih Divisi III Kostrad*
Kamis, 12 Juli 2018 21:11

_*Laporan Wartawan Tribun Timur, Ansar Lempe*

*TRIBUN TIMUR.COM, MAROS -* Komando dan Pengendalian (Kodal) Brigif 20/IJK Dam XVII Cendrawasih, Yon Armed 6/105/TRK/TMR dan Yon Arhanud 16/SBC Dam XIV Hasanuddin, diambilalih oleh Kostrad Kariango, Kamis (12/7/2018).

Alih kodal yang digelar di Markas Kostrad Kariango, Mandai, Maros, itu dipimpin Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Darat (Kasad), Jenderal TNI Mulyono.

Alih kodal Brigif 20/ IJK DAM XVII diserahterimakan oleh Pangdam XVII Cendrawasih, Mayor Jenderal TNI Supit.


Sementara, Pangdam XIV Hasanuddin, Mayor Jenderal TNI, Agus Surya Bhakti menyerahkan Yon Armed 6/105/TRK/TMR dan Yon Arhanud 16/SBC DAM XIV Hasanuddin.

*Baca: 40 Prajurit Militer Asing Datangi Makodam XIV Hasanuddin, Ini Tujuannya*

Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat (Kasad) Jenderal TNI Mulyono memimpin langsung upacara pengalihan komando dan pengendalian yang dihadiri Pangdam XIV/Hasanuddin Mayjen TNI Agus SB. Pangdam XVII/Cenderawasih Mayjen TNI D Supit dan Panglima Divisi III/Kostrad Mayjen TNI Ahcmad Marzuki di Kostrad Kariango, Desa Sudirman, Kecamatan Tanralili, Kabupaten Maros, Kamis (12/7). (sanovra/tribuntimur.com)





Panglima Divisi III Kostrad Kariango, Mayor Jenderal TNI, Ahmad Marzuki yang menerima penyerahan alih kodal tersebut.

Kasad Jenderal TNI Mulyono mengatakan, alih kodal dilakukan, sebagai bentuk penataan organisasi, pengembangan dan pembangunan kekuatan prajurit TNI AD.

"Ada beberapa satuan yang dilebur untuk bergabung ke Divisi tiga Kostrad. Makanya kekuatannya semakin maksimal. Setelah divisi dibentuk, maka satuan pendukung dan kekuatannya harus ditata kembali," katanya.

Alih kodal harus dilakukan demi mempercepat proses operasional dari Devisi III.

Personel Devisi III berasal satuan gabungan yakni Brigif 20/ IJK DAM XVII Cendrawasih, Yon Armed 6/105/TRK/TMR dan Yon Arhanud 16/SBC DAM XIV Hasanuddin

http://makassar.tribunnews.com/amp/...-xivhasanuddin-diambilalih-divisi-iii-kostrad_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

*Pengerjaan Lebih Cepat 6 Bulan, PTDI Akan Serahkan CN295 Polisi Udara Akhir Juli Ini*
Juli 13, 2018 Berita No comments



Rangga Baswara Sawiyya
*ANGKASAREVIEW.COM* – PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) akan menyerahkan pesawat angkut medium CN295 pesanan Kepolisian Republik Indonesia (Polri) pada akhir bulan ini (Juli 2018). Pesawat saat ini sudah berada di hanggar Delivery Center PTDI dan siap dikirimkan.

Dari pantauan tim redaksi _Angkasa Review_ langsung di PTDI pada minggu ini, tampak pesawat berkelir Direktorat Polisi Udara (Ditpolud) pesanan Polri yang pertama ini sudah siap digunakan. Pesawat pun sudah menjalani beberapa kali penerbangan uji dipimpin Kepala Pilot Uji PTDI Capt. Esther Gayatri Saleh.

Capt. Esther mengatakan, pesawat saat ini sedang persiapan untuk menjalani IMAA _Acceptance_ dan_Customer Acceptance_ yang akan dilaksanakan minggu depan. “Kami sedang menyiapkan hal itu agar semua berjalan _working properly_,” ujarnya.

Manajer Program CN295 PTDI Ibnugroho Onto Wicaksono mengatakan, sebelum diserahterimakan CN295 Polisi Udara akan melewati proses IMAA (Indonesian Military Airworthiness Authority) _Acceptance_ oleh Kementerian Pertahanan. “Polri memang meminta bantuan Kemhan untuk proses IMAA CN295 ini,” ujar Ibnu.

Menilik tampilan dari luar, tidak ada beda dari sisi konstruksi antara CN295 Polisi Udara dengan sembilan unit CN295 yang lebih dahulu dimiliki oleh TNI Angkatan Udara. Hanya coraknya saja yang beda. Sementara untuk kabin, Polri memesan konfigurasi 50 tempat duduk (2-2 berderet ke belakang). Konfigurasi ini merupakan konfigurasi _passenger_(penumpang).

Polri sendiri memesan empat modul konfigurasi untuk kabin CN295-nya, terdiri dari modul VIP, Passenger, Paratroops, dan Medivac. Modul-modul ini telah disiapkan oleh PTDI dan akan diserahkan bersamaan dengan penyerahan pesawat.

Sobat AR, Ibnugroho kepada_Angkasa Review_ menjelaskan, keempat modul kabin dapat dibongkar-pasang untuk digunakan sesuai kebutuhan. Penggantian modul ini bersifat _quick-change_, hanya butuh waktu 2-3 jam saja dan dapat dilakukan dengan mudah.




JR Nugroho
“Kecuali untuk mengubah konfigurasi dari _passenger_ ke_paratroops_, butuh waktu lebih lama karena harus mencopot bagian lapisan dinding kabin terlebih dahulu,” ujarnya. Bila kapasitas untuk modul _passenger_ adalah 50 orang, maka dengan modul_paratroops_ kapasitas menjadi 70 orang dengan konfigurasi duduk menyamping tiga deret ke belakang.

Yang membanggakan, dalam pengerjaan pesanan CN295 Polisi Udara ini, tim PTDI ternyata berhasil menyelesaikannya enam bulan lebih cepat dari waktu yang ditentukan.

“Pengerjaan untuk Polisi Udara ini lebih cepat 6 bulan dari jadwal yang ditentukan. Dalam kontrak, kita harus menyerahkan pesawat ini ke Polri pada Januari 2019. Namun harapan kami, pada 30 Juli ini pesawat sudah bisa kami serahkan,” ujar Ibnu.

Ibnu mengakui, CN295 bukan sepenuhnya buatan PTDI. Berbeda dengan CN235 dan NC212i yang produksinya kini sudah sepenuhnya dilaksanakan di Bandung, untuk produksi CN295 ini PTDI masih bekerja sama dengan Airbus Defence and Space (ADS) di Spanyol.




Rangga Baswara Sawiyya
“Jadi 295 ini merupakan kolaborasi antara PTDI dan ADS. Untuk _sub-assembly_ dilakukan di Spanyol dan memakan waktu selama satu tahun. Kemudian setelah _sub-assy_ ini selesai, maka untuk _final-assy-_nya dikirim ke indonesia. Nah ini butuh waktu enam bulan sampai diserahkan kepada pemesan. Sehingga total pengerjaan 18 bulan,” terangnya.

Ditambahkan, PTDI berkontribusi membuat komponen untuk CN295 ini sebanyak 25%. Setelah menjalani pengecekan akhir di Spanyol, seluruh komponen CN295 ini dikirim dalam bentuk gelondongan ke Bandung menggunakan kontainer-kontainer besar via laut. Di Kota Dirgantara inilah CN295 ini menjalani perakitan akhir, uji terbang, _acceptance_, hingga diserahkan kepada pemesannya dalam hal ini Polri.

_Roni Sontani_

http://www.angkasareview.com/2018/0...n-serahkan-cn295-polisi-udara-akhir-juli-ini/

Join production of 1 unit CN295 with paratroopers transport and medivac ability for Indonesian Police.

According to the article : Product will be delivered end of July 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

barjo said:


> if its komar class, yes is true back on 60's seangkatan ma kapal torpedo boat yg terkenal karena insiden laut aru, one of the ship double 30mm canon still used on krait class patrol class


that's not komar, that's an osa class......it's obvious from its quadruple missile launcher instead of twin launcher found in most komar class, and its guns uses 23mm gun instead of the 25mm guns in komar
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osa-class_missile_boat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## radialv

striver44 said:


> pandur


New batch of pandur?


----------



## barjo

striver44 said:


> that's not komar, that's an osa class......it's obvious from its quadruple missile launcher instead of twin launcher found in most komar class, and its guns uses 23mm gun instead of the 25mm guns in komar
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osa-class_missile_boat


I have no clue about Osa class in navy


----------



## striver44

radialv said:


> New batch of pandur?


I don't think so, those are the pandur from the TNI anniv parade


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Bugs

trishna_amṛta said:


> And why should we play Big Brother of ASEAN?!  What benefits we intend to gain from doing so?! . If you actually believe those countries that sent "humanitarian aid" actually doing so because they were driven by "the goodness of their heart" than your delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> *Judging from your previous comments I can see clearly that you don't have any knowledge of underwater operation let alone any experience of it *(particularly technical diving), and worse of all you also clearly doesn't have any knowledge of mountaineering & caving in tropical environment .
> 
> In case you're interested in underwater activities, I highly recommend you first take recreational diving course and earn your C-card.
> 
> 
> 
> Before you express your opinion regarding any news subject, it is best practice to always do independent check / verification regarding the 5W+H aspects of it (Who, What, When, Where, Why, How). Boring trough the mountain not only take time, but also risking collapsing the section (or some) passage and the remaining air bubble altogether.
> Just in case your asking how do I know this, wel it's because I have access to magical maps, and I also know how to read topo, nautical, and aviation map (which is something that most people lack of)
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent points there
> 
> 
> 
> Another good point there . ASEAN isn't EU, which is why ASEAN still relevant, unlike EU that is currently on the verge of collapse under it's own weight.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of talking, why don't you try to go there yourself and help around?! Although if your thinking of going inside flooded cave you might wanna have all your worldly affair set in order beforehand (life insurance & will / testament)
> 
> 
> 
> He just another "Pahlawan Kesiangan"



Calm down trishna, clam down. I'm not criticizing TNI or our beloved soldiers and divers. The offer must come from our government. Here have some cendol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

The Indonesian Air Force is set to recieve its first CN295 MPA by the end of November 2018.

*CN295 MPA Pesanan TNI AU Akan Diserahkan PTDI Akhir November 2018*

Juli 15, 2018 






*ANGKASAREVIEW.COM* – Selain telah menuntaskan pengerjaan pesawat angkut medium CN295 untuk Kepolisian Republik Indonesia (Polri) yang rencananya akan diserahterimakan pada akhir Juli 2018 ini, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) saat ini juga tengah menyelesaikan pengerjaan pesawat pesanan TNI AU berupa CN295 MPA.

Ini merupakan pesawat pertama dari keluarga CN295 jenis Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA) atau pesawat patroli maritim yang dikerjakan oleh PTDI. Untuk CN235, sebelumnya dua unit CN235 MPA telah dibuat oleh PTDI dan digunakan oleh TNI AU di Skadron Udara 5 Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin, Makassar. PTDI juga mengerjakan enam pesanan CN235 MPA untuk Skuadron Udara 800 TNI AL di mana pesawat kelima akan segera diserahkan.

Di Airbus Defence and Space (ADS) sendiri, C295 jenis MPA/ASW telah dipesan sejak 2007 dan mulai digunakan oleh Angkatan Laut Cile pada 2010 (jenis MPA) dan 2011 (jenis ASW). Data tahun 2011, ADS yang kala itu masih bernama Airbus Military sudah berhasil memproduksi 85 C295 berbagai varian. CN295 terbang perdana pada 28 November 1997 dan mulai diperkenalkan secara luas tahun 2001.

Sementara hingga tahun lalu, data menyebut C295 ini telah dibuat sebanyak 163 unit. CN295 MPA TNI AU dengan nomor registrasi AX-2911, pada bagian hidung dan sirip tegak ekornya terlihat angka 162 (sebelum nantinya dihilangkan). Ini menandakan pesawat ke-162 dari total yang telah dibuat oleh kolaborasi ADS dan PTDI.






Sobat setia Angkasa Review, Manajer Program CN295 PTDI Ibnugroho Onto Wicaksono mengatakan, pesawat CN295 MPA untuk TNI AU dengan registrasi AX-2911 merupakan pesawat kesebelas CN295 yang telah dijual oleh PTDI. Yang pertama adalah sembilan unit CN295 untuk TNI AU, kemudian satu unit CN295 untuk Polisi Udara, dan kini satu unit lagi CN295 MPA untuk TNI AU.

Dijadwalkan CN295 MPA untuk TNI AU akan diserahkan pada akhir November tahun ini. “Untuk CN295 Polisi Udara akan diserahterimakan akhir Juli ini, sedangkan CN295 MPA untuk TNI AU akan diserahkan pada akhir November 2018,” ujar Ibnu saat ditemui tim_Angkasa Review_ di PTDI, Bandung, Jawa Barat.

Berbeda dengan jenis CN295 reguler, CN295 MPA dilengkapi beragam peralatan-peralatan khusus untuk fungsi patroli maritim. Pesawat terlihat dilengkapi kubah radar (_radar dome – radome_) di bagian bawah perutnya. Penempatan kubah radar di bagian bawah perut bermaksud agar cakupan (_coverage_) radar terhadap objek di bawah (lautan maupun daratan) lebih luas.

Belum dijelaskan, detail dari perangkat-perangkat khusus yang digunakan oleh pesawat pesanan TNI AU ini.






Dengar kabar, pesawat ini nantinya akan ditempatkan di Skadron Udara 2 bersama dengan sembilan CN295 terdahulu. Ke depan, TNI AU sepertinya juga akan memproyeksikan tiga skadron intai/patroli maritim di kawasan barat (Jakarta), tengah (Makassar), dan timur (Biak). Untuk lebih jelasnya Sobat AR, nantikan kabar berikutnya dari TNI AU.

Read more: http://www.angkasareview.com/2018/0...-au-akan-diserahkan-ptdi-akhir-november-2018/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

Pindad/FNSS Medium Tank mine blast test.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bennedict

[Throwback] Parades and Joyrides
credit to ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Ready to go to Congo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

Inspection

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Svantana

Breaking: Inilah Sosok Kapal Selam Misterius Indonesia! Benarkah KRI Nagarangsang-405? http://tz.ucweb.com/7_33KK2

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Light mobility vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


>



Hmm never seen the launcher before

*Pindad on track with tank production plan*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
16 July 2018




PT Pindad expects to start mass-producing the Kaplan MT Modern Medium Weight Tank by 2019. Source: FNSS
Indonesian firm PT Pindad has announced that it expects to start mass-producing the Kaplan MT Modern Medium Weight Tank (MMWT) it is currently developing in collaboration with Turkey’s FNSS Savunma Sistemleri in 2019.

The tank programme is currently at an advanced stage of development, with PT Pindad having carried out ballistic and mine explosion tests featuring a MMWT hull prototype in Bandung, Indonesia, on 12 July.

Following the trials, PT Pindad said that the MMWT would now be prepared for certification tests with the Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Darat: TNI-AD). The company added, “[The programme] will then proceed to the production stage to meet the modernisation needs of the TNI-AD and export markets.”

Ade Bagdja, PT Pindad’s director of technology and development, expects that the company will produce at least 100 MMWT units for the TNI-AD. The new tank will replace the service’s depleted fleets of French-made AMX-13 light tanks, which originally numbered more than 300.

Bagdja also said that in the initial production stage about 50 local companies will be involved in the production of the MMWT, although this would increase to at least 100 firms as the programme matures.

He added that through the arrangement with FNSS – a joint venture between Turkey’s Nurol Holding and the UK group BAE Systems – PT Pindad will have responsibility to market the MMWT to export markets in the Asia-Pacific, while FNSS plans to export the product to markets in Africa.

The MMWT programme is supported by an inter-government agreement between Indonesia and Turkey that was signed in November 2014. Work on the project started shortly after, with two prototypes and one hull for mine testing being produced by 2017. FNSS unveiled the first MMWT prototype at the IDEF exhibition in Turkey in May 2017.
http://www.janes.com/article/81779/pindad-on-track-with-tank-production-plan

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## asterisktaker

Marine Rouge said:


> Hmm never seen the launcher before


Looks like TD-2000 system


----------



## Nike

asterisktaker said:


> Looks like TD-2000 system



Oh ok


----------



## gondes

*10 Kementerian & Lembaga yang Paling Rajin Belanja di 2018*
NEWS - Chandra Gian Asmara, CNBC Indonesia 18 July 2018 10:55





Foto: CNBC Indonesia

*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* Realisasi belanja Kementerian dan Lembaga selama semester I-2018 tercatat Rp 295,9 triliun atau 34,93% dari target yang ditetapkan dalam Anggaran Pendapatan dan Belanja Negara (APBN) 2018 sebesar Rp 847,4 triliun.

Merinci lebih jauh dari 15 kementerian dan lembaga dengan pagu terbesar, realisasinya sepanjang semester pertama tahun ini mencapai Rp 255,92 triliun atau 36,29% dari alokasi yang ditetapkan dalam kas keuangan negara.

Capaian tersebut, masih jauh lebih baik ketimbang periode sama tahun lalu yang hanya Rp 233,64 triliun atau 34,54% dari alokasi pagu tahun fiskal 2017. Lantas, siapa saja penyelenggara negara yang paling besar menyerap belanja?





Berikut data realisasi serapan anggaran 10 kementerian dan lembaga dengan pagu terbesar sepanjang semester I-2018, berdasarkan data Kementerian Keuangan, yang dikutip Rabu (18/7/2018) :

Kementerian Kesehatan Rp 34,33 triliun atau 58,09% dari target
Kementerian Hukum dan Hak Asasi Manusia Rp 5,06 triliun atau 47,79% dari target
Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan Rp 3,90 triliun atau 47,16% dari target
Kementerian Keuangan Rp 19,07 triliun atau 41,75% dari target
Kementerian Pertanian Rp 15,32 triliun atau 38,22% dari target
Kementerian Riset Teknologi dan Pendidikan Tinggi Rp 15,42 triliun atau 37,35% dari target
Kementerian Agama Rp 23,01 triliun atau 37,03% dari target
Kepolisian Republik Indonesia Rp 34,95 triliun atau 36,77% dari target
Kementerian Pendidikan dan Kebudayaan Rp 14,86 triliun atau 35,99% dari target
*Kementerian Pertahanan Rp 38,72 triliun atau 35,96% dari target*

Pada tahun ini, alokasi belanja penyelenggara negara diarahkan kepada hal yang lebih produktif terutama belanja-belanja prioritas seperti pendidikan, kesehatan, infrastruktur, dan perlindungan sosial dengan tetap menjaga efektivitas dan pelaksanaan anggaran.

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...ian-lembaga-yang-paling-rajin-belanja-di-2018

Defense Ministry spending is only 35.96% off target for the 1st semester of 2018. Why? That's almost half of budget. Is it related with KFX Program? Hope the 2nd semester improving.


----------



## striver44

*Libatkan 100 Perusahaan Lokal, Pindad Berharap Pasok 100 Unit Medium Tank Untuk TNI AD*
indomiliter | 18/07/2018 | Berita Matra Darat, Berita Update Alutsista, Prototipe, Tank | No Comments
FacebookTwitterWhatsAppLineCopy LinkEmail






Menyambung kesuksesan uji ‘mine blast test’ pada 12 Juli lalu di Lapangan Tembak, Batujajar, Bandung. PT Pindad telah mengumkan harapannya untuk dapat memproduksi secara massal medium tank Kaplan MT (Harimau Hitam) pada tahun 2019. Beragam program pengembangan dan uji coba terus dilakukan pada prototipe Harimau Hitam, tak lain untuk meraih sertifikasi dari Dinas Penelitian dan Pengembangan Angkatan Darat (Dislitbangad), yang merupakan pra syarat Harimau Hitam meraih order.

*Baca juga: Dengan Proteksi Balistik STANAG 4569, Tank “Harimau Hitam” Pindad Sukses Jalani Mine Blast Test*

Dikutip dari _Janes.com_ (16/7/2018), dalam momen uji ‘mine blast test,’ Ade Bagdja, Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PT Pindad menyebut bahwa perusahaannya akan memproduksi 100 unit medium tank untuk kebutuhan TNI AD. Persisnya Harimau Hitam akan menggantikan sebagian dari tank ringan AMX-13 yang usianya telah menua. Jumlah populasi tank AMX-13 terbilang besar di Indonesia, ditaksir lebih dari 300 unit.

Ade Bagdja juga mengatakan bahwa pada tahap produksi awal, sekitar 50 perusahaan lokal akan dilibatkan dalam produksi medium tank, dan nantinya akan meningkat setidaknya 100 perusahaan lokal bila produksi telah berjalan secara penuh. Dia menambahkan bahwa melalui pengaturan dengan FNSS Savunma Sistemleri – perusahaan patungan antara Turki Nurol Holding dan grup UK BAE Systems – PT Pindad akan memiliki tanggung jawab memasarkan medium tank untuk mengekspor pasar di Asia-Pasifik, sementara FNSS berencana untuk mengekspor produk ke pasar di Afrika.

Kaplan MT alias Harimau Hitam nantinya akan menggunakan kubah meriam Cockerill 3105 kaliber 105 mm buatan CMI, Belgia. Jenis kubah meriam ini juga yang akan digunakan pada X18 tank boat produksi PT Pindad dan PT Lundin Industry Invest. Tank ini dapat melaju dengan kecepatan maksimum 70 km per jam, sementara jarak jelajahnya sampai 450 km. Dengan sokongan mesin diesel powerpack dengan performa tinggi, plus sistem transmisi otomatis, Si Kaplan punya power to weight ratio 20hp/ton.






*Baca juga: Meriahkan HUT TNI Ke-72, Kaplan MT Dilengkapi Kubah Meriam Modular Cockerill 3105*

Program MMWT (Modern Medium Weight Tank ) didukung oleh perjanjian antara pemerintah Indonesia dan Turki yang ditandatangani pada November 2014. Pekerjaan proyek dimulai tak lama setelah itu, dengan dua prototipe dan satu lambung untuk pengujian tambang yang diproduksi pada 2017. FNSS meluncurkan prototipe MMWT pertama di pameran IDEF di Turki pada Mei 2017.*(Gilang Perdana)*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

RMOL. Manufacturer of marine defense system equipment, PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) is increasingly serious to expand its business out of the country. The company is now concentrating on making battleships.

The warships being designed by the company are Landing Platform Dock (LPD) vessels. President Director of PT PAL Indonesia (Persero), Budiman Saleh explains, the effort to attract outside markets is not smooth, because there are competitors for PT PAL. "Our rival Singapore," said President Director of PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Budiman Saleh in his statement yesterday.

According to him, to seize the confidence of the export market of course that must be done company maintain good quality, even increase it. "Ships that are designed to have different specifications according to type," he said.

Budiman revealed that the LPD type warships attracted the interest of neighboring countries. That interest among others came from Malaysia, Thailand, and the Philippines. *For Malaysia there has been an order contract warship type LPD called Multirole Support Ship (MRSS). MRSS ship has been made since last year with a length of 163 meters*.

"There are 2 units of RMSS LPD that Malaysia needs, qualified and longer material that has the capability of landing troops and landing helicopter and tank forces," he explained.

He mentioned that PT PAL's big name is at stake in the products it manufactures. Therefore, the company is careful to maintain the quality of production. "And LPD RMSS is the largest in ASEAN, alhamdulillah in a few rounds of rank 1," he said.

Budiman hopes the largest vessel project remains a priority project of the Malaysian government under Mahathir Mohammad. "We hope the new government, Mr. Mahathir still consider this project a priority project, because there is a shift from Pak Najib this is a priority and now there is a change, some are canceled, we hope RMSS priority number 1," he hoped.

PT PAL is also trying to get a contract to work warship Thailand Government and compete with the state of Singapore. "Thailand needs 143 meters, our Singapore rival, Thailand is slightly different from other orders because he must be able to decrease troop, can supply fuel from water and submarine as well as battery charging and submarine rescue," he said.

For Thailand, it hopes that in the near future there will be a direct visit to PT PAL. The goal is that the land of the White Elephant can see directly LPD type ship products.

"If we hope that in September to October there is a signal from them that they visit and see our LPD directly, because seeing is believing," he said.

Budiman said if prospective customers do not see directly then the opportunity to buy made in Indonesia is very thin. Why?

Because the competitor country he thinks will glorify homemade country and assess the quality of Indonesia under them.

"Our competitor always tells us that PT PAL does not have the capability of multiplatform like that, in fact, technically, kapabiltiti using software can we do," said Budiman.

While in the Philippines plans to buy 2 units of ship type Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV) with the same specifications with the ship previously made by PT PAL. "But they are asking Korea and the Netherlands, of course we are changing both geometric, design and specific capabilities." The technology is changing and progressing, "he added.

He is also optimistic that the Philippines will order SSW type ship to PT PAL. Budiman has met with the Philippine Defense Minister who is proud of the two previous SSV ships made by PT PAL. For investment, the bailout budget already exists and is ready to be used anytime with a value of Rp 5.7 Trillion.

"Our investment already exists, our working capital has export-import support, Jasindo and Askrindo Rp 5.7 trillion which is ready to be used anytime," he said. ***

http://ekbis.rmol.co/read/2018/07/18/348213/PT-PAL-Fokus-Garap-Pasar-Asia-
Translated directly with google translate... Sorry
























http://tz.ucweb.com/7_38tK7
Credit to aryo nugroho

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nike

Svantana said:


> View attachment 486996



Either CBG or Son Won Il Class

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

*KCR-60M Batch-1: Setelah Rudal Anti Kapal Dilepas, Akankah Dibentuk Kelompok Kapal Perang Baru?*
indomiliter | 19/07/2018 | Berita Matra Laut, Berita Update Alutsista, Kanon, Kapal Perang, Rudal | No Comments
FacebookTwitterWhatsAppLineCopy LinkEmail






Diserahkannya review desain Kapal Cepat Rudal 60M (KCR-60M) batch-1 dari BPPT (Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi) kepada Kementerian Pertahanan RI, menyiratkan beberapa upaya penyempurnaan pada struktur dan performa kapal perang pengusung rudal anti kapal tersebut. Dari hasil evaluasi internal, KCR-60M batch-1 yang terdiri dari KRI Sampari 628, KRI Tombak 629 dan KRI Halasan 630 memang ditemui sejumlah kekurangan dan kelemahan.

*Baca juga: ‘Sempurnakan’ KCR Sampari Class, BPPT Serahkan Rekomendasi Review Desain KCR-60M*

Dikutip dari beberapa literasi, disebutkan KCR-60M batch-1 memiliki radar cross section (RCS) yang relatif lemah. Tim KCR60 BPPT menyebut kelemahan terdapat pada bentuk bangunan atas dan lambung kapal yang mudah terdeteksi radar musuh. Pengaruh interferensi gelombang elektro magnetik pada pemasangan beberapa antena komunikasi di kapal juga menjadi perhatian oleh para desainer, pasalnya gangguan interferensi akan mengurangi kinerja antena dalam komunikasi.

Dari sisi kemampuan manuver, KCR-60M Batch-1 juga dinilai kurang handal untuk menghadapi gelombang tinggi di lautan. Untuk itu, PT PAL sudah melakukan upaya perbaikan pada KCR-60M Batch-2, dimana sudah dipasang _fin stabilizer_ guna meningkatkan stabilitas kapal. Dari tiga pesanana KCR-60M Batch-2, yang sudah diluncurkan adalah KRI Kerambit 627.

Pada KCR tersebut sudah dilakukan beberapa langkah modifikasi, seperti peningkatan pada main engine, dari yang tadinya 2 x 2880 kW ditingkatkan menjadi 2 x 3900 kw untuk mendukung kecepatan maksimum 28 knot dalam kondisi full load. Selain itu ada penambahan _telescopic crane_dari yang tadinya berkapasitas 1 ton menjadi 2 ton. Di bacth-2 juga sudah dibekali teknologi _sewage treatment plant,_ sehingga ada pengolahan limbah secara mandiri.





Sampari Class (KCR 60) sebelum dilakukan modernisasi, masih terlihat pekuncur rudal C-705.




KRI Sampari 628 setelah selesai di modernisasi, nampak terpasang kanon NG-18 dan tidak terlihat peluncur rudal C-705 (digantikan posisi RHIB).
Walau ditemui beberapa masalah pada KCR-60M Batch-1, tak lantas tiga kapal perang yang sudah operasional tersebut dianaktirikan. Justru KCR-60M Batch-1 atau yang kondang disebut Sampari Class mengundang perhatian para pemerhati alutsista, pasalnya setelah dua kapal (KRI Sampari 628 dan KRI Tombak 629) merampungkan tahapan modernisasi sistem persenjataan di galangan PT PAL, kedua kapal cepat rudal tersebut malah terlihat ‘kehilangan’ kemampuan serang jarak jauhnya.

Fokus ke area buritan dimana sebelumnya terdapat peluncur rudal anti kapal *C-705*, kini telah dilepas, dan sebagai gantinya adalah berdirinya satu pucuk kanon reaksi cepat CIWS (_Close In Weapon System_) enam laras kaliber 30 mm, yaitu NG-18 buatan Norinco, Cina. NG-18 (Type630) tak lain adalah copy-an dari AK-630M buatan Rusia. NG-18 sebelumnya sudah dipasang pada anjungan KCR KRI Clurit 641 dan KRI Kujang 642. Selain keberadaan kanon, nampak pula dibelakangnya satu unit RHIB (_Rigid Hull Inflatable Boat_) lengkap dengan crane-nya.





Kanon CIWS NG-18
Dengan hilangnya peluncur rudal anti kapal di KCR-60M batch-1, lantas menyiratkan pertanyaan, apakah nantinya TNI AL akan membuat definisi kapal kombatan baru? Keluarga KCR yang masuk ke dalam Satuan Kapal Cepat (Satkat) terdiri dari kelompok KCR dan KCT (Kapal Cepat Torpedo), bila tidak ada lagi peran rudal di KRI Sampari 628 dan KRI Tombak 629, mestinya kedua kapal tersebut tidak tepat lagi menyandang label KCR.

Sumber _Indomiliter.com_ di lingkungan TNI AL menyebut sampai saat ini belum ada penentuan untuk penggolongan jenis kapal baru. “Yang jelas kedua kapal sesuai dengan nomer lambungnya (6xx), masih berada di dalam Satkat,” ujar sumber _Indomiliter.com._

Tanda-tanda diadopsinya persenjataan dari Cina untuk Sampari Class telah menguat sebelumnya, seperti adopsi CMS (_Combat Management System_) dan sistem rudal anti kapal C-705. Selain adopsi kanon reaksi cepat, paket upgrade yang kedepan akan dilakukan pada KCR Sampari Class adalah memasang kanon 57 mm pada haluan, maklum saat ini yang terpasang masih kanon yang dioperasikan manual, Bofors 40 mm L/70 lengkap dengan kubahnya.






*Baca juga: Burevestnik A-220M – Terpilih Sebagai Kanon di Haluan KRI Tombak 629 dan KRI Halasan 630*

*NG-18*
Daya tembak kanon NG-18 digadang maksimum hingga 4.000 meter dan jarak tembak minimum 500 meter. NG-18 dengan kecepatan tembak 4.000 – 5.000 proyektil per menit, dipercaya sanggup mematahkan serangan dari rudal anti kapal.

Bersamaan dengan instalasi kanon CIWS NG-18, maka juga dipasang radar pengendali tembakan TR-47C dan radar searching SR-47AG.TR-47C bisa disebut sebagai elemen vital pada moda operasi kanon NG-18, tanpa radar ini maka kanon tak dapat difungsikan secara optimal. TR-47C dilengkapi dengan_ built in electro optical sensor_ berupa TV dan infra red tracker. Radar ini beroperasi di frekuensi J band pada rentang 15.7 dan 17.3 Ghz. Janngkauan penjejakan radar ini ditaksir hingga radius 9 Km. Selain radar TR-47C, di puncak menara kapal terdapat radar intai SR-47AG, radar ini dapat mendeteksi sasaran di udara dari jarak 40 Km dan deteksi sasaran pada permukaan sejauh 25 Km. *(Haryo Adjie)*


----------



## MacanJawa

guys guys remember timawa.net?
here i found it after cannot accesed
here new forum link
http://defenseph.net/drp/index.php?PHPSESSID=nl172l6fe1gh7mp6ghpefsaj27&board=20.0
please make thread like this, its graveyard there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

MacanJawa said:


> guys guys remember timawa.net?
> here i found it after cannot accesed
> here new forum link
> http://defenseph.net/drp/index.php?PHPSESSID=nl172l6fe1gh7mp6ghpefsaj27&board=20.0
> please make thread like this, its graveyard there


timawa was a pretty popular defense forum 3-4 years ago... I used to be a member there, but then it vanished

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

*Airbus defence unit close to A400M export deal* 

15 JULY, 2018 
SOURCE: FLIGHTGLOBAL.COM
BY: CRAIG HOYLE
After enduring a tough time with its A400M tactical transport, Airbus Defence & Space appears poised to secure its first new export order for the Atlas.

"The tide has turned now, with the [partner] nations using the aircraft in operational and humanitarian relief missions," says Fernando Alonso, the company's head of military aircraft.

"Now is the right time to go for export," he told FlightGlobal at the Royal International Air Tattoo on 13 July. "We have some export campaigns active: one of them is very active, and I think that in the next months we can probably sign a first contract."

*Alonso will not identify the potential buyer, but the programme's strongest recent signal of interest came in March, when Jakarta's state-owned Indonesia Trading Company announced plans to acquire two A400Ms to ferry goods around the nation. The aircraft would be operated by Indonesian air force pilots, it said.*

The Atlas was developed for European partners Belgium, France, Germany, Luxembourg, Spain, Turkey and the UK, which will take a combined 170 examples. Airbus's only other success with the type so far has been with Malaysia, which has received four of the airlifters.

Read more: https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/airbus-defence-unit-close-to-a400m-export-deal-450207/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

nufix said:


> timawa was a pretty popular defense forum 3-4 years ago... I used to be a member there, but then it vanished



i used to lurk there silently, but Opus took the site down since Duterte rose to presidency. He despise that man 


KN.Tanjung Datu took part on Joint-Ex ‘Drug Interdiction at Sea and SAR Ops.’ (Tanjung Priok, 10/7/18)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

pr1v4t33r said:


> i used to lurk there silently, but Opus took the site down since Duterte rose to presidency. He despise that man
> 
> 
> KN.Tanjung Datu took part on Joint-Ex ‘Drug Interdiction at Sea and SAR Ops.’ (Tanjung Priok, 10/7/18)
> 
> View attachment 487123


we should add more ships of this size

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

mandala said:


> *Airbus defence unit close to A400M export deal*



The operative word is *"close to"*. Meaning it's hasn't been inked. And from what I can see this deal is exceptionally influenced by EU discrimination against CPO derivative product and any other significant trade deal between EU & Indonesia



pr1v4t33r said:


> i used to lurk there silently, but Opus took the site down since Duterte rose to presidency. He despise that man



The majority of Phinoy poster in any defence forum were "against" Duterte war on drug. That alone already tell what kind of person they are. (they are pro drug & crime)


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

Combat engineering batt. 

















trishna_amṛta said:


> The operative word is *"close to"*. Meaning it's hasn't been inked. And from what I can see this deal is exceptionally influenced by EU discrimination against CPO derivative product and any other significant trade deal between EU & Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of Phinoy poster in any defence forum were "against" Duterte war on drug. That alone already tell what kind of person they are. (they are pro drug & crime)



Digong way to combating criminal and drugs is disgusting and inconstitutional, above the law. I had talking a lot in this forum how different our Country approach and him. Meanwhile our forces and Country using law as tools and trying to suppress the roots of drugs problem , Digong using violence (like shooting to death small fry peddlers and junkies) to curb the phenomenon on surface without touching the source of problems (Large scale drug dealer, Drugs factories, and their financier). Digong approach is more like the way Philippine using short terms violence to curb terrorism and guerrila warfare in Southern Philippine but failed to address the main problems why violence arise there. Thats the short minded person he is

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

Credit lembaga keris





it looks like pkr 3 and 4 will be built around 2019 and 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

#Rimpac #Marinir

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

110 m KN Tanjung Datu

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bennedict

Svantana said:


> View attachment 487167
> 
> it looks like pkr 3 and 4 will be built around 2019 and 2020.


Pengembangan KCR 60, is this an additional KCR-60M version or a new version?

KRI Terapang 648 (KCR-40) @ CORPAT PHILINDO 2018
credit to Naval Forces Eastern Mindanao

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gondes

Bennedict said:


> Pengembangan KCR 60, is this an additional KCR-60M version or a new version?
> 
> KRI Terapang 648 (KCR-40) @ CORPAT PHILINDO 2018
> credit to Naval Forces Eastern Mindanao
> 
> View attachment 487189


How many KCR we have so far?


----------



## Bennedict

gondes said:


> How many KCR we have so far?


8 units of KCR 40 and 5 unit of KCR 60.
If we include the 11 PC-40 (patrol variant which can be brought to KCR standard) then we have 19 unit of KCR/PC 40.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## radialv

pr1v4t33r said:


> Keempat Pandur II 8×8 terdiri dari dua unit Pandur II 8×8 amfibi (IFV) dengan SMB (Senapan Mesin Berat) RCWS 12,7 nmm, satu unit Pandur II 8×8 non amfibi (IFV/Infantry Fighting Vehicle) dengan kanon RCWS Ares 30 mm, dan satu unit Pandur II 8×8 varian kanon 105 mm. Untuk varian kanon disebut juga sebagai FSV (Fire Support Vehicle), rencananya Pandur FSV akan dipasangkan kubah dan laras dari Cockerill.
> 
> more : _http://www.indomiliter.com/hadir-dalam-tiga-varian-empat-pandur-ii-8x8-telah-tiba-di-indonesia/_


Gak nambah lagi ni barang?


----------



## Nike

SAS and Kopassus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

Bennedict said:


> Pengembangan KCR 60, is this an additional KCR-60M version or a new version?


I am sorry... I dont have any information about that


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bennedict said:


> 8 units of KCR 40 and 5 unit of KCR 60.



last i checked we only have 4 units KCR 60.. 627, 628, 629, 630.


----------



## Logam42

I've always been curious, why does the Indonesian Coast Guard and Bakamla exist to fulfil virtually the same role?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

PT PAL Indonesia future plan to be 100% locally build for the next 3 Changbogo class submarine. In the graphic table we can see for the 4th Indonesian Changbogo (2nd local changbogo) only 1 section to be produced by RoK, and the rest 2, 5th and 6th Indonesian Chanhbogo (3rd and 4th local changbogo) will be 100% build in Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kaka404

Logam42 said:


> I've always been curious, why does the Indonesian Coast Guard and Bakamla exist to fulfil virtually the same role?


.... because they are the same.... as in Badan Keamanan Laut is Indonesian Coast Guard.. you're basically comparing a goverment department with it self

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

kaka404 said:


> .... because they are the same.... as in Badan Keamanan Laut is Indonesian Coast Guard.. you're basically comparing a goverment department with it self



How about KPLP and Bakamla? Why cant these two be merged into one organization?


----------



## Logam42

kaka404 said:


> .... because they are the same.... as in Badan Keamanan Laut is Indonesian Coast Guard.. you're basically comparing a goverment department with it self





skyhigh88 said:


> How about KPLP and Bakamla? Why cant these two be merged into one organization?


What Skyhigh said, I don't understand why we need a coast guard that reports to the Ministry of Transportation and one that reports to the Coordinating Minister of Security and Defence


----------



## pr1v4t33r

skyhigh88 said:


> How about KPLP and Bakamla? Why cant these two be merged into one organization?



this one a good read..

http://www.emaritim.com/2018/01/ketika-indonesia-harus-memilih-antara_20.html


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Logam42

pr1v4t33r said:


> this one a good read..
> 
> http://www.emaritim.com/2018/01/ketika-indonesia-harus-memilih-antara_20.html


Hmm... that was deep reading.

I don't fully agree with his belief that a Perppu would be the 'death sentence' of Indonesia's maritime procedures. Yes, its made for 'pressing situations' but by and far the condition our maritime security is in is pressing, though perhaps not 'emergency'.

In his article he said that 'peleburan' or a 'unification' of command was needed, and yet he did not want Bakamla to become the sole authority. As an outsider and layman, I really don't see the difference.

@pr1v4t33r , do you mind explaining what the main problem is? I read the article, and though I understand the 'conflicting areas of jurisdiction' and 'dead end legislation', I don't understand why the though process to his recommendations.


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Logam42 said:


> Hmm... that was deep reading.
> 
> I don't fully agree with his belief that a Perppu would be the 'death sentence' of Indonesia's maritime procedures. Yes, its made for 'pressing situations' but by and far the condition our maritime security is in is pressing, though perhaps not 'emergency'.
> 
> In his article he said that 'peleburan' or a 'unification' of command was needed, and yet he did not want Bakamla to become the sole authority. As an outsider and layman, I really don't see the difference.
> 
> @pr1v4t33r , do you mind explaining what the main problem is? I read the article, and though I understand the 'conflicting areas of jurisdiction' and 'dead end legislation', I don't understand why the though process to his recommendations.



i don't think i can explain any better than what you already understand either.. While the author highlight his regret on the formation of BAKAMLA and instead preferring the formation of PLP to comply with the law, i think the decision on forming a superior body that encompass wider responsibilities for guarding the sea under one powerful authority, just like modern Coast Guard around the world has it's own merit.

The problem arise on the implementation side. We envisage a roaring tiger, yet what we have now is only a cub.. We can replace several guard dogs with a tiger, but we can't replace them with a cub.. It's just too small and too weak to be entrusted to guard our vast sea.. thus, it's doomed to fail to deliver it's huge responsibilities.

Not knocking down the move though.. with proper funding and support, this cub can grow into a real tiger that we all hope for.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

PKR 3&4

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kaka404

skyhigh88 said:


> How about KPLP and Bakamla? Why cant these two be merged into one organization?





Logam42 said:


> What Skyhigh said, I don't understand why we need a coast guard that reports to the Ministry of Transportation and one that reports to the Coordinating Minister of Security and Defence


it somewhat the same way DLLAJ and traffic police are different. they share similar jurisdiction but got different function.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Menembak RPG

Prajurit Korps Marinir sedang menembakkan senjata RPG dalam Latma Rimpac 2018 di Pohakuloa Training Area Big Island Hawaii.

#marinir
#rimpac2018 
#rimpac

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Brrt brrrt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Logam42 said:


> What Skyhigh said, I don't understand why we need a coast guard that reports to the Ministry of Transportation and one that reports to the Coordinating Minister of Security and Defence



KPLP is a government civilian body under The Transportation Ministry, their jobs including put the navigation lights, vessel traffic, flags, port state control, port administration including all permit activities in the port facilities, they responsible to secure the sea around 12 nm from the coast etc. KPLP's ships will never be installed with missile and canon. Their maximum gun is 12,7 mm.

Bakamla is a half military body, they are responsible to secure and to back up our navy to defense all of our seas including EEZ.

Bakamla is a backup of Indonesian Navy. That's why all of our Bakamla's ships will be installed with Sewaco, and can be installed with main gun (30 mm / 40 mm / 57 mm / 76 mm) and missiles but FFBNW.

Bakamla will imitate the US Coast Guard.
US Coast Guard is under The Ministry of Defence.
Our Bakamla is reporting to The Coordinating Ministry of Security and Defence.

Yes, Bakamla now is only a cub but the government is now focusing to build more ship's platforms either for our navy or bakamla.

When our navy platforms been fullfilled with armaments, BAKAMLA will have its turn to be given with armaments too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army to increase Apache pilots from 10 to 20 pilots. An indication a batch 2 Apache Guardian order in process?

*Sudah Punya 10 Pilot Helikopter Apache, TNI AD Akan Tambah Lagi*

Reporter: 
*M Rosseno Aji*
Editor: 
*Rina Widiastuti*
20 Juli 2018 22:52 WIB

AH 64E yang baru dibeli dari Amerika Serikat. Rencananya jumlahnya akan ditambah menjadi 20 pilot.

"Sekarang sudah 10 orang yang sudah menyelesaikan pendidikan," kata Komandan Skuadron 11/Serbu, Letnan Kolonel Cpn Cahyo Permono di markasnya di Pangkalan Udara TNI AD Ahmad Yani Semarang, Jawa Tengah, Jumat, 20 Juli 2018.

Sebelumnya, sebanyak delapan helikopter Apache resmi diserahterimakan dari Kementerian Pertahanan kepada Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto di Pangkalan Udara TNI Ahmad Yani Semarang, 16 Mei 2018. Pemerintah membeli Apache dari Amerika Serikat dengan harga sekitar Rp 500 miliar per unit. Helikopter ini diklaim menjadi helikopter paling canggih yang dimiliki TNI AD.

Read more: https://nasional.tempo.co/read/1109...gi?TerkiniUtama&campaign=TerkiniUtama_Click_1


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> Indonesian Army to increase Apache pilots from 10 to 20 pilots. An indication a batch 2 Apache Guardian order in process?
> 
> *Sudah Punya 10 Pilot Helikopter Apache, TNI AD Akan Tambah Lagi*
> 
> Reporter:
> *M Rosseno Aji*
> Editor:
> *Rina Widiastuti*
> 20 Juli 2018 22:52 WIB
> 
> AH 64E yang baru dibeli dari Amerika Serikat. Rencananya jumlahnya akan ditambah menjadi 20 pilot.
> 
> "Sekarang sudah 10 orang yang sudah menyelesaikan pendidikan," kata Komandan Skuadron 11/Serbu, Letnan Kolonel Cpn Cahyo Permono di markasnya di Pangkalan Udara TNI AD Ahmad Yani Semarang, Jawa Tengah, Jumat, 20 Juli 2018.
> 
> Sebelumnya, sebanyak delapan helikopter Apache resmi diserahterimakan dari Kementerian Pertahanan kepada Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto di Pangkalan Udara TNI Ahmad Yani Semarang, 16 Mei 2018. Pemerintah membeli Apache dari Amerika Serikat dengan harga sekitar Rp 500 miliar per unit. Helikopter ini diklaim menjadi helikopter paling canggih yang dimiliki TNI AD.
> 
> Read more: https://nasional.tempo.co/read/1109...gi?TerkiniUtama&campaign=TerkiniUtama_Click_1



Bukannya rasionya 1 platform 3 pilot, apalagi tandem seat itu Apache

*Indonesia to boost military products` procurement process for Brunei*
Jumat, 20 Juli 2018 20:45 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi (right) shook hands with Foreign Minister and Trade II of Brunei Darussalam Dato Erywan Pehin Yusof (left) at Pancasila building, Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Jakarta, Friday (20/7/2018). (ANTARA PHOTO/Galih Pradipta)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Government of Indonesia is committed to boost military products` procurement process for Brunei, according to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

"Of course, we will follow up on this plan. The process is underway, and we agree to boost it," Indonesia`s Minister of Foreign Affairs Retno Marsudi noted here on Friday.

Earlier, Minister Marsudi and her Brunei counterpart Minister Erwyn Yusof had attended the 4th Indonesia-Brunei Joint Commission for Bilateral Cooperation (JCBC) at the Pancasila Building in Jakarta.

The plan to purchase some military products from Indonesia was initiated by Sultan Hassanal Bolkiah of Brunei during his visit to Jakarta in May this year.

Bolkiah had expressed interest in some military weapons and vehicles produced by PT Pindad while visiting an exhibition at the Indonesian Military Base in Cilangkap, East Jakarta.

Apart from military and defense cooperation, Marsudi noted that during the JCBC, the two countries agreed to intensify negotiations on the placement and protection of Indonesian migrant workers in Brunei, considering their number reaches 20 percent of Brunei`s population.

Indonesia also conveyed a request for some residency permits for its diplomats deployed in Brunei.

Indonesia and Brunei are also committed to strengthen cooperation in combating transnational organized crimes, especially on the trafficking of humans and drugs as well as counterterrorism.

On the sidelines of the meeting, Indonesia`s aircraft company Sriwijaya Air had signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) note with Brunei`s Syarikat Kejuruteraan Bumiputra Belait Sdn Bhd to start flight services on the Bandar Seri Begawan-Balikpapan route.

The MoU highlighted Indonesia-Brunei JCBC`s agreement to boost economic cooperation through business-to-business relations.

Brunei was keen to follow up on Indonesia`s invitation to invest in the "10 New Bali" tourism destinations.

In the social and cultural fields, Indonesia and Brunei have agreed to implement an MoU on health cooperation signed in 2015 and to follow up on an action plan on food security through agricultural cooperation.

(T.A060/INE)
(T.A060/A/KR-BSR/A/H-YH)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/11...itary-products-procurement-process-for-brunei


----------



## mandala

Marine Rouge said:


> Bukannya rasionya 1 platform 3 pilot, apalagi tandem seat itu Apache


That's why i asked. Anyway the Commander of the Indonesian Army Aviation 11th Assault Squadron suggested that ideally Indonesia should have a Squadron of Apaches with a total of 32 units.

*Idealnya Indonesia Perlu Skuadron Apache*

JUMAT, 20 JULI 2018 | 23:14 WIB | *LAPORAN*: ADITYO NUGROHO 

*
RMOL.* Dalam memenuhi Minimum Essensial Force (MEF) Renstra II (2015-2019), Indonesia mendatangkan delapan unit helikopter Apache dari Amerika Serikat.

Kedatangan helikopter canggih tersebut menambah keketatan militer Indonesia yang memiliki daya getar di kawasan.

Komandan Skuadron-11/Serbu Letkol Cpn Cahyo Permono menyatakan kedatangan Apache ini merupakan suatu lompatan teknologi yang besar bagi perkembangan alutsista Indonesia.

*"Kalau kami berfikir bisa lebih dari delapan menjadikan daya tempur kita lebih signifikan," kata Cahyo saat ditemui di Skuadron-11/Serbu, Semarang, Jumat (20/7).*

Skuadron-11/Serbu merupakan tempat di mana 8 unit Apache ditempatkan bersama heli serang jenis lainnya.

*Menurut Cahyo, jumlah Apache bergantung pada eskalasi ancaman yang terus meningkat di era saat ini. Sehingga unit Apache yang berteknologi canggih itu perlu ditambah.*

*"Itu tergantung dari segala ancaman dan persepsi kita kepada ancaman dan bagaimana kita membangun kekuatan. Kami berfikir 1 skuadron, 1 skuadron berisi 32 unit," terangnya.*

Kendati demikian, dia mengembalikan lagi pada kemampuan negara dalam mengalokasikan anggaran berdasarkan prioritas.

"Berdasarkan pemikiran saya, masih memerlukan lebih tapi kita kembali lagi kepada nrgara," pungkasnya. *[nes]

http://keamanan.rmol.co/read/2018/07/20/348660/Idealnya-Indonesia-Perlu-Skuadron-Apache-*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> That's why i asked?
> 
> *Idealnya Indonesia Perlu Skuadron Apache*
> 
> JUMAT, 20 JULI 2018 | 23:14 WIB | *LAPORAN*: ADITYO NUGROHO
> 
> *
> RMOL.* Dalam memenuhi Minimum Essensial Force (MEF) Renstra II (2015-2019), Indonesia mendatangkan delapan unit helikopter Apache dari Amerika Serikat.
> 
> Kedatangan helikopter canggih tersebut menambah keketatan militer Indonesia yang memiliki daya getar di kawasan.
> 
> Komandan Skuadron-11/Serbu Letkol Cpn Cahyo Permono menyatakan kedatangan Apache ini merupakan suatu lompatan teknologi yang besar bagi perkembangan alutsista Indonesia.
> 
> *"Kalau kami berfikir bisa lebih dari delapan menjadikan daya tempur kita lebih signifikan," kata Cahyo saat ditemui di Skuadron-11/Serbu, Semarang, Jumat (20/7).*
> 
> Skuadron-11/Serbu merupakan tempat di mana 8 unit Apache ditempatkan bersama heli serang jenis lainnya.
> 
> *Menurut Cahyo, jumlah Apache bergantung pada eskalasi ancaman yang terus meningkat di era saat ini. Sehingga unit Apache yang berteknologi canggih itu perlu ditambah.*
> 
> *"Itu tergantung dari segala ancaman dan persepsi kita kepada ancaman dan bagaimana kita membangun kekuatan. Kami berfikir 1 skuadron, 1 skuadron berisi 32 unit," terangnya.*
> 
> Kendati demikian, dia mengembalikan lagi pada kemampuan negara dalam mengalokasikan anggaran berdasarkan prioritas.
> 
> "Berdasarkan pemikiran saya, masih memerlukan lebih tapi kita kembali lagi kepada nrgara," pungkasnya. *[nes]
> 
> http://keamanan.rmol.co/read/2018/07/20/348660/Idealnya-Indonesia-Perlu-Skuadron-Apache-*



1 skuadron 32 unit?


----------



## mandala

Marine Rouge said:


> 1 skuadron 32 unit?


I was thinking the same.


----------



## Nike

Btw maybe next batch of Apache pilot is woman

*Tiga Kowad Cantik Lolos Seleksi Pilot Helikopter Penerbad*
Haryudi
Sabtu, 21 Juli 2018 - 02:02 WIB
_





Untuk pertama kalinya dalam sejarah Pusat Penerbang Angkatan Darat (Puspenerbad) sejak 1959, TNI AD dipastikan bakal memiliki pilot perempuan dari prajurit Korps Wanita Angkatan Darat (Kowad). SINDOnews/Haryudi

https://nasional.sindonews.com/news...-seleksi-pilot-helikopter-penerbad-1532107682_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

Abandoned BRDM-1

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indian Air Force personnel arrive in Kupang*
Sabtu, 21 Juli 2018 00:01 WIB - 8 Views

Reporter: Kornelis Aloysius Ileama Kaha





(ANTARA PHOTO /Kornelis Kaha)

Kupang, E Nusa Tenggara, (ANTARA News) - As many as 130 personnel from the Indian Air Force arrived at the El Tari Airbase in the East Nusa Tenggara provincial capital of Kupang on Friday.

The Indian Air force personnel, who are in Kupang to share their flight experiences with Indonesian Air Force pilots, arrived at the airbase on a Hercules plane carrying the Indian flag at around 2.30 p.m. local time, an Antara journalist observed.

One of the members of the Indian delegation is a woman.

Nearly half an hour later, two Indian Sukhoi SU-30 fighter jets landed at the airbase, with two more arriving 15 minutes later.

The Commander of the El Tari Airbase, Colonel Arief Haryono, said the Indian Air Force personnel will stay in Kupang for two days.

"Only on Monday, July 23, will they leave for Australia to take part in the Exercise Pitch Black of the Royal Australian Air Force, which will bring together participants from several other countries, including Indonesia," he said.

(S012/INE)



Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Batalyon Infanteri 10 Marinir / Satria Bhumi Yudha, Batam.

https://t.co/vrtyLXAvpL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gondes

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Marine Rouge said:


> 1 skuadron 32 unit?



Yup, 32 units to guard 8 helicopter squadrons (6 assault and 2 utility), each 4 apaches.


----------



## Var Dracon

Viar Cross X 200 GT (Indonesian motorcycle) used by army. (Ada yang tahu ini kesatuan apa?)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Var Dracon said:


> Viar Cross X 200 GT (Indonesian motorcycle) used by army. (Ada yang tahu ini kesatuan apa?)
> View attachment 487549



Kek babinsa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Var Dracon said:


> Viar Cross X 200 GT (Indonesian motorcycle) used by army. (Ada yang tahu ini kesatuan apa?)
> View attachment 487549


territorial unit, most likely Kodam


----------



## Nike

Seminary about development of RHAN 122B launcher platform vehicle by MoD

*SEMINAR LITBANG TENTANG KENDARAAN PELUNCUR ROKET R-HAN 122B DI BALITBANG KEMHAN*
Kamis, 19 Juli 2018






Jakarta, Kamis ( 19/07/2018). Balitbang Kemhan dalam hal ini Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan menyelenggarakan seminar tentang kendaraan peluncur Roket R-Han 122B dengan tema “Inovasi dan Optimalisasi Industri Pertahanan Dalam Negeri Guna Memenuhi Kebutuhan Alutsista TNI” yang dilaksanakan di Gedung Ir. H. Djuanda Lantai V Balitbang Kemhan Jl. Jati No.1 Pondok Labu, Jakarta Selatan. Acara dibuka oleh Kabalitbang Kemhan Ibu Dr. Anne Kusmayati, dan dihadiri Kapuslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan Brigjen TNI Abdullah Sani, Kapuslitbang Iptekhan Balitbang Kemhan Marsma TNI Bambang Wijanarko, SE., ST. M.Si(Han)., Kabid Matra Darat Puslitbang Alpalhan Kolonel Setya Hari, S.H., para pejabat di lingkungan Kemhan dan TNI, staf Danpusenarmed Kodiklat TNI AD, staf Danpasmar 2, staf Kadislitbangad, staf Kadislitbangal, staf BPPT serta mahasiswa UPN dan Universitas Pakuan Bogor. Sebagai narasumber adalah Bapak Untung Asmoro, S.T., M.T. dan Bapak Fauzi, S.Si. dari PT. Prafir Jaya Abadi, serta Peneliti Pertama Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan PNS Uman Sukmada, S.T.

Seminar diawali sambutan dari Kabalitbang Kemhan, beliau mengatakan bahwa pembuatan kendaraan peluncur roket R-Han 122B ini merupakan program lanjutan dari tahun anggaran 2017. Program ini juga merupakan program Balitbang Kemhan bekerjasama dengan mitra PT. Prafir Jaya Abadi. Diharapkan dengan pelaksanaan seminar ini, kendaraan peluncur roket R-Han 122B dapat meningkatkan penguasaan teknologi yang nantinya dapat berfungsi sebagai alutsista TNI. Selain itu program ini juga dilaksanakan dalam rangka ikut mengurangi ketergantungan alutsista pada produksi luar negeri.

Kemudian beliau menambahkan, upaya-upaya pelitbangan yang kita lakukan saat ini juga ditujukan untuk mengatasi keterbatasan pemenuhan kebutuhan alutsista TNI. Oleh karena itu kita harus mampu melahirkan gagasan kreatif, inovasi-inovasi yang tepat sasaran, membaca peluang, mengidentifikasi permasalahan dan mencari solusi yang tepat agar langkah kita ke depan lebih efektif dan efisien dalam mewujudkan kemandirian alutsista TNI.

Di akhir sambutannya, beliau mengucapkan terima kasih dan penghargaan sedalam-dalamnya kepada pembicara, penanggap dan undangan yang telah meluangkan waktunya untuk mengikuti acara seminar ini serta kepada seluruh pendukung dan panitia pelaksana seminar ini, atas perhatian, bantuan dan kerjasamanya sehingga seminar ini dapat berjalan dengan hikmat.

https://www.kemhan.go.id/balitbang/...cur-roket-r-han-122b-di-balitbang-kemhan.html


----------



## Nike

Yonpaskhas is much more regular infantry units as time pass by













80 mm Mortar, GLM, heavy machine gun and even APCs


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


>


tanker ship????



Marine Rouge said:


> Yonpaskhas is much more regular infantry units as time pass by
> 
> View attachment 487566
> View attachment 487567
> View attachment 487568
> 
> 
> 80 mm Mortar, GLM, heavy machine gun and even APCs


in the past german fallshirmjager also operate as regular infantry even to this day they operate armored vehicle such as the wiesel


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

striver44 said:


> tanker ship????


yup, BCM Tarakan class

Multi Role Support Ship

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> Multi Role Support Ship


Sudah pasti pesankah? Britanya simpang siur mulu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

pr1v4t33r said:


> yup, BCM Tarakan class
> 
> Multi Role Support Ship


Apa bedanya LPD dengan MRSS ?


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> Sudah pasti pesankah?



Kemungkinan besar proyeknya lanjut, cuma ya belum pasti pesen ke PT.PAL



Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Apa bedanya LPD dengan MRSS ?


Secara umum sama aja, spek dan klasifikasinya tergantung negara pemesan..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Asking, soldiers in this vid using FNC or SS1? just weird almost all SS1 i have seen using folded stock, and this version kinda slightly different i recall

@mengkom @pr1v4t33r


----------



## Nike

Fifth CN 235 MPA ready to serve squadron 800 TNI AL





















http://www.angkasareview.com/2018/0...235-mpa-terbaru-untuk-tni-al-di-hanggar-ptdi/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Unknowncommando

#PitchBlack2018 : On 21 July 18, Indian Air Force & Indonesian AF contingent interacted & exchanged mementos. Subsequently, during the day, the Mayor of Kupang, Indonesia visited the Det. location of IAF & interacted with the contingent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## V3NOM12

Marine Rouge said:


> Asking, soldiers in this vid using FNC or SS1? just weird almost all SS1 i have seen using folded stock, and this version kinda slightly different i recall



As far as i know thats SS1-V3, its SS1-V1 but fixed butt. Cmiiw


----------



## Nike

V3NOM12 said:


> As far as i know thats SS1-V3, its SS1-V1 but fixed butt. Cmiiw



Thanks

Survival training Navy Sailor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Marines at RIMPAC 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TowerMan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## trishna_amṛta

TowerMan said:


> View attachment 487781
> View attachment 487782



Keep in mind the infographic merely presenting the quantity and hull class that is currently in operation, thus doesn't reflect anything in term of actual combat capabilities of each platform.

Personally, I have strong doubts regarding our ASW capabilities (both sub and surface platforms) especially when comparing to what our neighbours currently operate / will operate . I just hope the next Type 214 that will be acquired could somehow make it up for that gap in capability


----------



## mandala

TNI Chief visited KF-X/IF-X hanggar at PTDI in Bandung.

*Wujud Perhatian Serius, Panglima TNI Tinjau Hanggar KFX/IFX di Bandung*





Panglima TNI tinjau hanggar KFX/IFX/ Foto: beny adrian/ mylesat.com

Pemberitaan seputar keikutsertaan Indonesia dalam proyek pembuatan pesawat tempur Generasi 4,5 KFX/IFX dengan Korea Selatan tidak pernah stabil. Selalu naik turun dan cenderung tidak pasti.

Pesawat tempur ini diberi nama Korean Fighter Xperiment dan Indonesia Fighter Xperiment (KFX/IFX).

Seperti beberapa bulan lalu, diberitakan bahwa Indonesia disebutkan tengah mempertimbangkan untuk menarik diri dari program pembuatan KFX/IFX dengan Korea Selatan.





Oven berbentuk lorong hijau ini akan digunakan untuk memanaskan komponen KFX/IFX. Foto: beny adrian/ mylesat.com

Padahal awal Januari 2018 dalam kapasitasnya sebagai KSAU, Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto saat menerima Chief Of Staff (COS) ROKAF Jenderal Lee Wang-Keun di Mabesau menyampaikan harapannya agar program KFX/IFX bisa berjalan lancar.

“Kerjasama militer antara Indonesia dan Korea Selatan, khususnya antara kedua angkatan udara, perlu ditingkatkan,” ujar Hadi.

Hadi berharap program kerjasama pembuatan pesawat tempur KFX/IFX dapat berjalan dengan lancar.

“Saat ini Indonesia sedang mengalami lompatan teknologi yang lebih tinggi pada program KFX/IFX yang merupakan pesawat generasi 4,5. Personel kami yang dididik di Korea Selatan juga sudah memiliki kemampuan tinggi,” tegas Hadi saat itu.

Nah, kebetulan berada di hanggar KFX/IFX milik Kementerian Pertahanan di kawasan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), Senin (16/7/2018), Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto pun langsung meninjau fasilitas yang sudah terpasang di hanggar ini.

Sore itu sebenarnya Panglima TNI tengah memeriksa kesiapan terkait akan dilaksanakannya pengarahan oleh Presiden Joko Widodo kepada Babinsa se-Indonesia yang dilaksanakan di hanggar KFX/IFX.





Hanggar KFX/IFX yang digunakan saat pengarahan Presiden Jokowi kepada Babinsa. Foto: beny adrian/ mylesat.com

Didampingi Direktur Utama PTDI, Elfien Goentoro, Panglima TNI dan KSAD Jenderal TNI Mulyono diajak melihat salah satu fasilitas yang sudah terpasang di hanggar KFX/IFX.

Berbentuk lorong dengan panjang sekitar enam meter, alat mirip silinder berwarna hijau ini terlihat sudah terpasang sebanyak dua unit. Satunya lagi berukuran lebih kecil.

“Ini dari mana, Pak Dirut,” tanya Panglima TNI kepada Elfien yang mengatakan bahwa silinder hijau ini berasal dari Jerman.

Menurut Elfien, lorong hijau ini adalah semacam oven yang berfungsi untuk memanaskan komponen yang selesai dibuat. Sesuai pembicaraan awal dengan pihak Korea, PTDI memang akan membuat sejumlah komponen untuk pesawat KFX/IFX.

Tidak lama memang Panglima TNI meninjau fasilitas ini. Namun kedatangan Marsekal Hadi sudah cukup sebagai isyarat perhatiannya terhadap proyek KFX/IFX.





Dua oven hijau yang sudah terpasang di hanggar KFX/IFX. Foto: beny adrian/ mylesat.com

Hanggar KFX/IFX mulai dibangun tahun 2015, ditandai peletakan batu pertama pembangunan hanggar di kawasan PTDI di Bandung, Rabu, 2 September 2015.

Pembangunan hanggar KF-X/IF-X dilakukan di atas tanah seluas 4 hektar.

Teks: beny adrian

https://mylesat.com/2018/07/22/wuju...nglima-tni-tinjau-hanggar-kfx-ifx-di-bandung/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## NEKONEKO

trishna_amṛta said:


> Keep in mind the infographic merely presenting the quantity and hull class that is currently in operation, thus doesn't reflect anything in term of actual combat capabilities of each platform.
> 
> Personally, I have strong doubts regarding our ASW capabilities (both sub and surface platforms) especially when comparing to what our neighbours currently operate / will operate . I just hope the next Type 214 that will be acquired could somehow make it up for that gap in capability



>Asw capabilities compared to our neighbours.
Is it quality or quantity you are complaining? i quess the first.

Vietnam currently operates 6 kilo.
Malaysia 2 scorpene. Afaik they won't get any new submarine any time soon.
Singapore operates old submarine with 2 of them upgraded with AIP, soon will receive type 218sg.
Thailand gonna get new chinese submarine.
Australia 6 collins and i need to mention that they have P8, and gonna get a whooping 12 new shortfin barracuda, and also will receive 9 new asw frigate.
Apart from Australia, the others(and us) not so impressive.

Just be patient, with the squadron 100th being reactivated and the current order of type 209, i think its enough, not impressive but enough.
There is still no info about the parchim replacement will it be asw or general purpose vessel.
Type 214? what? Are you typo?
Afaik the MEF was 8 submarines, 2 cakra class, 3 changbogo 2 finished(403, 404), 1 still in construction(405),and another 3 changbogo.
They revised down from 12 to 8 because i think its logical to have 6 new submarine until 2024, 6 years left to build the 406, 407, 408.
Post 2024 maybe the MEF would be 12 sub, and arent we are gonna join South Korea to develop next gen submarine and destroyer? someone posted the news here but already buried and can't find it on google.
So i think it will be South Korean submarine rather than German, and also its korean destroyer rather than european.
Penggemar iver dan de zeven jangan terlalu ngarep ntar kecewa 
IMHO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

The theme is PENERBAL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gondes

*PT Pindad close to starting modern medium-weight tank production*





by Dylan Malyasov

 3 hours ago
_





Photo by PT Pindad


*Indonesian defence company PT Pindad is nearing serial production of the modern medium-weight tank production called Kaplan MT (Medium Tank) developed jointly by Turkish company FNSS.*

PT Pindad has announced that company is close to starting Kaplan MT production at a new factory in Indonesia, which series production expects will begin in 2019.

FNSS and PT Pindad initiated the project to develop modern medium weight tank in November 2014. At the moment, the Philippines can also join the project, Philippines Army also shows interest in acquiring a new medium tank.




Jointly developed by FNSS-PT Pindad, Kaplan MT’s design architecture with advanced ballistic and mine protection systems allows the use of a wide range of NATO-standard ammunition that can engage targets at a maximum distance of 10km.

Kaplan MT is fitted with a two-man CMI Cockerill 3105 turret armed with a Cockerill 105mm high-pressure gun which can fire both AP (Armour Piercing) and HE (High Explosive) ammunitions.

The vehicle owes its advanced mobility capability to its 6 wheeled anti-shock suspension system, built on torsion bars with double pinned tracks which provides optimum performance on both urban infrastructure and cross country. The vehicle is fully operable in a broad range of altitude and humidity, and temperatures. (-32°C/+55°C).







The Kaplan’s power pack is equipped with capacity cooling pack and fuel tanks. The cooling pack is cooled by an intelligent software driven hydraulic fan for optimum torque extraction and fuel economy, and two separate fuel tanks provide a minimum operating range of 450km. An auxiliary power unit enables turret operation when vehicle engine is not running by charging battery system. Advanced battery monitoring system is also equipped for optimum power management and silent watch capabilities.

The vehicle interior is engineered carefully considering crew ergonomics and different tactical and battlefield conditions including driving, firing and ammunition loading and unloading. Special type of driver seat allows the operator to benefit from enhanced field of view and convenient access to dashboard and other driving instruments.

https://defence-blog.com/army/pt-pindad-close-starting-modern-medium-weight-tank-production.html/amp

A blog. But as it gives a bit technical detail, I just put it here for some thoughts.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

trishna_amṛta said:


> Keep in mind the infographic merely presenting the quantity and hull class that is currently in operation, thus doesn't reflect anything in term of actual combat capabilities of each platform.
> 
> Personally, I have strong doubts regarding our ASW capabilities (both sub and surface platforms) especially when comparing to what our neighbours currently operate / will operate . I just hope the next Type 214 that will be acquired could somehow make it up for that gap in capability



Trishna,

Don't worry of our asw capability compare to the abundant of our neighbours' submarines. 

Even we will only have 8 subs in 2024, we will not worry as long as we could maintain 26 positions of surface platforms containing asw capabilities.

We are now have 32 surface combatant ships (frigates, light fregates and corvettes) containing asw capabilities. It is sufficient but not fullfilled the minimum figure.

Minimum we should have 26 x 2 = 52 unit of surface platforms containing asw capabilities.

Our asw capability will rise higher if we also maintain to provide at least six positions of fixed wing fast asw aircraft.

That's why we also need at least 6 unit of P8 Poseidon aircrafts. 

Not much, 6 unit saja tidak banyak-banyak, yang penting punya.

Lagian, mau perang sama siapa ?


----------



## Logam42

gondes said:


> FNSS and PT Pindad initiated the project to develop modern medium weight tank in November 2014. At the moment, the Philippines can also join the project, Philippines Army also shows interest in acquiring a new medium tank.


Waaaay too late to 'join' the project. Pindad and FNSS have already agreed to carve up the areas of jurisdiction and marketing.
Asia-Pasific is Pindad's share. Phillipines will enter the deal as a client, not partner.

That said, who do you think will be potential buyers of the tank in Asia-Pasific? I'd say Phillipines and India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Indonesian 30 m midget submarine concept and plan... 2022 prototype will built





Credit:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1558572104251127

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Trishna,
> 
> Don't worry of our asw capability compare to the abundant of our neighbours' submarines.
> 
> Even we will only have 8 subs in 2024, we will not worry as long as we could maintain 26 positions of surface platforms containing asw capabilities.
> 
> We are now have 32 surface combatant ships (frigates, light fregates and corvettes) containing asw capabilities. It is sufficient but not fullfilled the minimum figure.
> 
> Minimum we should have 26 x 2 = 52 unit of surface platforms containing asw capabilities.
> 
> Our asw capability will rise higher if we also maintain to provide at least six positions of fixed wing fast asw aircraft.
> 
> That's why we also need at least 6 unit of P8 Poseidon aircrafts.
> 
> Not much, 6 unit saja tidak banyak-banyak, yang penting punya.
> 
> Lagian, mau perang sama siapa ?




Punya kapal perang permukaan utama gak usah banyak banyak, formulanya cukup 8 12 16(DDG,FFG, light Frigates /Corvettes) 




Svantana said:


> View attachment 487966
> View attachment 487967
> View attachment 487968
> 
> Indonesian 30 m midget submarine concept and plan... 2022 prototype will built
> View attachment 487971
> 
> 
> Credit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1558572104251127



Should be a Modern version Sang O class or Ghadir class, and can be a lesson to further nurtured our Submarine building capability. Btw, 30 meter long and capable to bring several torps at one is lies at littoral class subs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Marine Rouge said:


> tw, 30 meter long and capable to bring several torps at one is lies at littoral class subs

















Longer than 2016 design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Marine Rouge said:


> Punya kapal perang permukaan utama gak usah banyak banyak, formulanya cukup 8 12 16(DDG,FFG, light Frigates /Corvettes)



Mbak Marine aka Madoka,

Lho saya khan hanya bilang kalo kita butuh minimal 52 unit kapal permukaan dengan kemampuan ASW.

52 unit itu nggak mesti besar2 kok, yang besar khan udah ada 32 unit, sisanya yang 20 unit khan bisa dibikin KCT (kapal cepat torpedo) yang sekelas dengan KCR 60 meter.

Lha wong Jepang yang luasnya hanya seperlima dari luas RI, Japan navy punya kapal ASW sebanyak 61 unit terdiri dari 19 unit submarine, 26 unit destroyer, 10 unit fregat, 6 unit destroyer escort.

19 + 26 + 10 + 6 = 61 ASW platform punya Japan Navy.

RI yang luasnya 5 x luas Jepang, mestinya punya 5 x 61 = 305

Tetapi khan kita belum mampu sebanyak 305 itu.

Jadi saya usul, jika RI hanya bakal punya 8 unit kapal selam, maka sisanya yang mendekati itu adalah 52 kapal permukaan campuran yang punya kemampuan ASW terdiri dari 32 kapal yang sudah ada (fregat, light fregat, korvet) dan ditambah 20 KCT.

8 + 32 + 20 = 60 unit ASW platform.

Gitu lho mbak Madoka eh Marine



Svantana said:


> View attachment 487966
> View attachment 487967
> View attachment 487968
> 
> Indonesian 30 m midget submarine concept and plan... 2022 prototype will built
> View attachment 487971
> 
> 
> Credit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1558572104251127



Mas Svantana, 

Yang prototipe 22 meter apa nggak jadi dibangun ?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Don't worry of our asw capability compare to the abundant of our neighbours' submarines.
> 
> Even we will only have 8 subs in 2024, we will not worry as long as we could maintain 26 positions of surface platforms containing asw capabilities.
> 
> We are now have 32 surface combatant ships (frigates, light fregates and corvettes) containing asw capabilities. It is sufficient but not fullfilled the minimum figure.
> 
> Minimum we should have 26 x 2 = 52 unit of surface platforms containing asw capabilities.
> 
> Our asw capability will rise higher if we also maintain to provide at least six positions of fixed wing fast asw aircraft.
> 
> That's why we also need at least 6 unit of P8 Poseidon aircrafts.
> 
> Not much, 6 unit saja tidak banyak-banyak, yang penting punya.



Wasn't referring to quantity, but more to platform capability (signal filtering & processing, acoustic ECCM). 

Although sub of our certain neighbour such as _Scorpane class_ or _Kilo class _aren't something that I would call as credible threat (_Kilo class_ is old design, while those _Scorpane class_ is unlikely manage to dive deeper than periscope depth anytime soon). However against the latest generation of modern boat such as _Type 218SG_, _Shortfin Barracuda,_ _Type 039A / Yuan class _our quantity aspect would be rendered ineffective. 

Keep in mind the acoustic environment on *the western side of Wallace line is extremely noisy* due to high traffic and shallow water. Those factors alone present significant challenge for signal filtering & processing. While at the *eastern side of Wallace Line is whole different game* due to the deeper water and the presence of thermocline that will require the use of variable depth towed sonar (of which we don't have)



Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Lagian, mau perang sama siapa ?



I just hope those were the norm of the future rather than the exception. However considering ChiCom bullying / aggression in the past few years, the Natuna Sea could be the flashpoint of wide scale Indo-Pacific war that would involve half of ASEAN countries on the side of US, Australia, Japan, South Korea, India pitching against ChiCom and whoever ally they could mustered.



Logam42 said:


> Waaaay too late to 'join' the project. Pindad and FNSS have already agreed to carve up the areas of jurisdiction and marketing.
> Asia-Pasific is Pindad's share. Phillipines will enter the deal as a client, not partner.
> 
> That said, who do you think will be potential buyers of the tank in Asia-Pasific? I'd say Phillipines and India.



the only viable way if Philippine wish to acquire Black Tiger, is for them to footing the bill of integrating new turret other than anything made in Wallonia-Belgium.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

trishna_amṛta said:


> Wasn't referring to quantity, but more to platform capability (signal filtering & processing, acoustic ECCM).
> 
> Although sub of our certain neighbour such as _Scorpane class_ or _Kilo class _aren't something that I would call as credible threat (_Kilo class_ is old design, while those _Scorpane class_ is unlikely manage to dive deeper than periscope depth anytime soon). However against the latest generation of modern boat such as _Type 218SG_, _Shortfin Barracuda,_ _Type 039A / Yuan class _our quantity aspect would be rendered ineffective.
> 
> Keep in mind the acoustic environment on *the western side of Wallace line is extremely noisy* due to high traffic and shallow water. Those factors alone present significant challenge for signal filtering & processing. While at the *eastern side of Wallace Line is whole different game* due to the deeper water and the presence of thermocline that will require the use of variable depth towed sonar (of which we don't have)



Trishna,

We do have variable depth sonar and side scan towed sonar on our xxxxxxxxx Class ships.

The x characters is my own censored.

We also have xxxxxxxxxxxxx hull mounted sonar installed on our ships, this kind of hull mounted sonar have ability to detect metal object in 1600 meters depth.

We also have Helras dipping sonar installed in our ASW Panther helicopters, this dipping sonar is able to be towed also.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> We do have variable depth sonar and side scan towed sonar on our xxxxxxxxx Class ships.
> 
> We also have xxxxxxxxxxxxx hull mounted sonar installed on our ships, this kind of hull mounted sonar have ability to detect metal object in 1600 meters depth.
> 
> We also have Helras dipping sonar installed in our ASW Panther helicopters, this dipping sonar is able to be towed also.



The role of Side-scan sonar is for Hydrographic research (finding wreckage or bottomed down submarine), while hull mounted by it's very nature is limited to the upper layer of thermocline, which is adequate for operating in the western side of Wallace Line because there is no thermocline due to the shallow water. However for any ASW on the eastern side of Wallace Line it's going to need dedicated variable depth towed array _(example: Thales CAPTAS, TB-37/U). _

The role of ASW rotorhead or any other ASW fixed wing _(AS565 Panther, P8 Poseidon, S-3 Viking, etc)_ is to prosecute the PROSUB _(probable submarine)_ and narrowing & escalating it into POSSUB _(possible submarine) _after it was confirmed.

However in order to detect the presence of PROSUB in the first place require an onboard dedicated variable depth towed sonar or some kind of fixed to the sea floor SOSSUS array.

BTW any news on our SOSSUS array network?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

trishna_amṛta said:


> the only viable way if Philippine wish to acquire Black Tiger, is for them to footing the bill of integrating new turret other than anything made in Wallonia-Belgium.


Ah, they are embargoed? That's news to me.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Logam42 said:


> Ah, they are embargoed? That's news to me.



Wallonia region along with Germany also restrict all kind of arms export to Saudi Arabia, UAE, and many countries in Africa. As usual those socialist libtard EU politician had lost both common sense and business acumen (which is not surprising at all). However countries such as France, UK, Italy, South Korea, Israel, USA, Russia, and China has now find new market niche to export their defense product & service.

BTW do you know that the main reason Saudi Arabia operating M1 Abrams is because they were embargoed by German, while UAE operating Leclerc for the same reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

M134D Minigun live firing from Indonesian Army Aviation helicopter.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Prajurit Korps Marinir TNI AL yang tergabung dalam Satgas Latihan Bersama (Latma) Multilateral Rim Of The Pacific (Rimpac) 2018 melaksanakan Latihan Debarkasi dan Embarkasi di perairan Pantai Kawaihae, Hawai’i Island, Hawaii, Amerika Serikat. Senin

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

http://www.angkasareview.com/2018/0...itempatkan-di-gmf-aeroasia-selama-tiga-tahun/

*Teknisi TNI AU Akan Ditempatkan di GMF AeroAsia Selama Tiga Tahun*
Juli 25, 2018 Berita No comments



GMF AeroAsia
*ANGKASAREVIEW.COM* – TNI Angkatan Udara akan menempatkan personel teknik perawatan mesin pesawat di PT Garuda Maintenance Facility AeroAsia (GMF AeroAsia) dalam kurun tiga tahun per satu kali penugasan. Personel yang akan ditempatkan dipilih terlebih dahulu oleh TNI AU berdasarkan kompetensi yang dimiliki.

Selain melaksanakan pengabdiannya di GMF, personel tersebut juga akan mendapatkan peningkatan kemampuan di anak perusahaan Garuda Indonesia itu.

Penandatanganan kerja sama antara PT GMF AeroAsia dengan TNI AU telah dilaksanakan oleh Asisten Personel (Aspers) KSAU Marsda TNI Anastasius Sumadi dan Direktur Human Capital dan Corporate Affairs GMF Asep Kurnia di Tangerang, pada 20 Juli lalu.

Aspers KSAU mengapresiasi tercapainya kerja sama ini yang sekaligus membuktikan dukungan TNI AU sebagai bagian dari kekuatan pertahanan matra udara. Dikatakan, TNI AU sudah siap dengan personel yang akan ditugaskan di GMF nantinya.

“TNI AU telah menyiapkan prajurit yang memiliki kualifikasi dan kompetensi untuk melaksanakan pengabdiannya di PT GMF Aero Asia,” jelas Anastasius Sumadi.

Senada dengan hal itu, GMF AeroAsia menyambut baik atas tercapainya kesepakatan yang merupakan simbiosis mutualisma dengan TNI AU dan telah dijajaki sejak setahun terakhir ini.

“Dengan perjanjian ini diharapkan dapat memantik lahirnya hubungan yang bersifat simbiosis mutualisme dari kedua belah pihak,” kata Asep Kurnia yang didampingi Direktur Business and Base Operation GMF Tazar Marta Kurniawan.




Dispenau
Sobat AR, seperti diketahui, TNI AU mengoperasikan sejumlah pesawat B737 baik di Skadron Udara 5 maupun di Skadron Udara 17 termasuk pesawat hibah dari Garuda Indonesia. Perawatan pesawat ini membutuhkan peningkatan kemampuan bagi para teknisinya.

Sementara GMF AeroAsia sebagai sebuah industri perawatan pesawat (MRO) yang memiliki cakupan yang luas di satu sisi juga membutuhkan personel-personel bantuan kedinasan melalui penugasan dari TNI AU. Selain jenis pesawat yang telah disebutkan, GMF AeroAsia juga memiliki sertifikasi untuk perawatan pesawat-pesawat lainnya.

Bagi personel teknik TNI AU sendiri, kesempatan penugasan di GMF AeroAsia akan menambah wawasan, pengetahuan, dan peningkatan kemampuan.

_Roni Sontani_


Some of Indonesian Air Force technicians will be assigned for three years to Garuda Maintenance Facility to sharpen their skill.

Apakah ini clue kalo Poseidon dan Pegasus serta A400m semakin dekat ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

*RIMPAC 2018, Indonesian Navy Frigate 331 Fires its 76mm oto breda gun*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyhigh88

*Indonesian special forces team members conduct Fast Rope Insertion & Extraction System training during RIMPAC 2018*

WAHIAWA, HAWAII, UNITED STATES





















Special operations forces from Indonesia and the Philippines participate in fast rope insertion and extraction system training






A U.S. Soldier from the Army's 1st Battalion, 1st Special Forces Group watches as Filipino and Indonesian SOF members are extracted from the drop zone during fast rope insertion and extraction system training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Battlefield Management System CY-16H: Telah Terpasang di 120 Panser Anoa, MBT Leopard dan IFV Marder*

_




Konsol BMS pada ranpur Anoa 6×6.

Saat mendengar seputar kemandirian industri alutsista, tentu ada rasa bangga dalam benak hati. Diantara bentuk kemandirian tersebut tercermin pada teknologi Battlefield Management System (BMS) yang dirilis perusahaan swasta nasional asal Bandung, PT Hariff Daya Tunggal Engineering (DTE). Bila di tahun 2015 serangkaian prototipe BMS baru diuji coba dan diperlihatkan ke media, maka kini ratusan ranpur lapis baja kavaleri TNI AD sudah mengadopsi teknologi BMS produksi dalam negeri.

https://www.indomiliter.com/battlef...0-panser-anoa-mbt-leopard-dan-ifv-marder/amp/

Indonesian Army adopt locally made BMS_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Indonesian ship, KRI Martadinata (331) fires its 76mm main gun at a gunnery exercise with HMCS Vancouver (FFH 331) during the Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) exercise, July 20.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

From :

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/23...nd_Vietnam_from_CAATSA_Sanctions#.W1iJPz0xfqA

*US To Exempt India, Indonesia And Vietnam From CAATSA Sanctions*
Our Bureau

10:02 AM, July 24, 2018

3682




S-400 Triumf surface-to-air missile defense system (Image: Russian MoD)
The United States Senate Committee on Armed Services plans to exempt some US strategic allies; India, Indonesia and Vietnam from Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA) that allows the nations to buy Russian military equipment without any threat sanctions.

“The final piece of legislation will exempt just three countries—India, Indonesia, and Vietnam—from a robust sanctions regime enacted and imposed last year,” Sen. Jim Inhofe Republican Senator from Oklahoma, who helped craft the annual defense bill as part of the House Armed Services Committee was quoted as saying by the Daily Beast Monday.

“They are currently buying [Russian] equipment that has to be maintained until they make the transition, and those three fall into that category,” Inhofe said in a brief interview.

“That was us,” Inhofe added, referring to the fact that Congress, not the Trump administration, decided which countries can obtain waivers.

According to the defense bill’s summary released Monday night, the “modified waivers” will “exclude the possibility of waivers for Russian intelligence agencies and other entities engaged in cyberattacks.” Additionally, the legislation requires the administration to certify whether India, Indonesia and Vietnam can remain exempt from sanctions. That means those countries must show that they are sufficiently reducing their reliance on Russian weapons systems.

The CAATSA was passed to punish Russia for its interference in elections and its involvement in Ukraine. A section of the bill requires sanctions against those countries doing business with Russian defense industry.



Defense Secretary James Mattis, earlier this year had requested Congress to grant national security waivers to sanctions on countries that have historically had relations with Russia but are now leaning towards US to buy defense equipment, namely India, Indonesia and Vietnam.

But last week, some top senators were arguing against waivers altogether. Sen. Bob Menendez (D-N.J.), the top Democrat on the foreign relations committee, told The Daily Beast that expanding the waiver process "undermine (s) the very essence of those sanctions” against Russia, the Daily Beast reported.

But others, like Senate Majority Whip John Cornyn (R-TX) and Rep. Adam Smith (D-WA), the top Democrat on the House Armed Services Committee, argued that sanctioning India would drive that nation even closer to Russia.

“The Pentagon has made a very strong case that we need India, we want to build a relationship there and not cut it off,” Smith told The Daily Beast last week.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> From :
> 
> http://www.defenseworld.net/news/23...nd_Vietnam_from_CAATSA_Sanctions#.W1iJPz0xfqA
> 
> *US To Exempt India, Indonesia And Vietnam From CAATSA Sanctions*
> Our Bureau
> 
> 10:02 AM, July 24, 2018
> 
> 3682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S-400 Triumf surface-to-air missile defense system (Image: Russian MoD)
> The United States Senate Committee on Armed Services plans to exempt some US strategic allies; India, Indonesia and Vietnam from Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA) that allows the nations to buy Russian military equipment without any threat sanctions.
> 
> “The final piece of legislation will exempt just three countries—India, Indonesia, and Vietnam—from a robust sanctions regime enacted and imposed last year,” Sen. Jim Inhofe Republican Senator from Oklahoma, who helped craft the annual defense bill as part of the House Armed Services Committee was quoted as saying by the Daily Beast Monday.
> 
> “They are currently buying [Russian] equipment that has to be maintained until they make the transition, and those three fall into that category,” Inhofe said in a brief interview.
> 
> “That was us,” Inhofe added, referring to the fact that Congress, not the Trump administration, decided which countries can obtain waivers.
> 
> According to the defense bill’s summary released Monday night, the “modified waivers” will “exclude the possibility of waivers for Russian intelligence agencies and other entities engaged in cyberattacks.” Additionally, the legislation requires the administration to certify whether India, Indonesia and Vietnam can remain exempt from sanctions. That means those countries must show that they are sufficiently reducing their reliance on Russian weapons systems.
> 
> The CAATSA was passed to punish Russia for its interference in elections and its involvement in Ukraine. A section of the bill requires sanctions against those countries doing business with Russian defense industry.
> 
> 
> 
> Defense Secretary James Mattis, earlier this year had requested Congress to grant national security waivers to sanctions on countries that have historically had relations with Russia but are now leaning towards US to buy defense equipment, namely India, Indonesia and Vietnam.
> 
> But last week, some top senators were arguing against waivers altogether. Sen. Bob Menendez (D-N.J.), the top Democrat on the foreign relations committee, told The Daily Beast that expanding the waiver process "undermine (s) the very essence of those sanctions” against Russia, the Daily Beast reported.
> 
> But others, like Senate Majority Whip John Cornyn (R-TX) and Rep. Adam Smith (D-WA), the top Democrat on the House Armed Services Committee, argued that sanctioning India would drive that nation even closer to Russia.
> 
> “The Pentagon has made a very strong case that we need India, we want to build a relationship there and not cut it off,” Smith told The Daily Beast last week.



Well, it made a point. US cant afford to confront us over trivial things such as this one. The stake is too large and heavy, meanwhile for saving face i thing both side is trying to landing a deal behind the backdoor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> From :
> 
> http://www.defenseworld.net/news/23...nd_Vietnam_from_CAATSA_Sanctions#.W1iJPz0xfqA
> 
> *US To Exempt India, Indonesia And Vietnam From CAATSA Sanctions*
> Our Bureau
> 
> 10:02 AM, July 24, 2018
> 
> 3682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S-400 Triumf surface-to-air missile defense system (Image: Russian MoD)
> The United States Senate Committee on Armed Services plans to exempt some US strategic allies; India, Indonesia and Vietnam from Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA) that allows the nations to buy Russian military equipment without any threat sanctions.
> 
> “The final piece of legislation will exempt just three countries—India, Indonesia, and Vietnam—from a robust sanctions regime enacted and imposed last year,” Sen. Jim Inhofe Republican Senator from Oklahoma, who helped craft the annual defense bill as part of the House Armed Services Committee was quoted as saying by the Daily Beast Monday.
> 
> “They are currently buying [Russian] equipment that has to be maintained until they make the transition, and those three fall into that category,” Inhofe said in a brief interview.
> 
> “That was us,” Inhofe added, referring to the fact that Congress, not the Trump administration, decided which countries can obtain waivers.
> 
> According to the defense bill’s summary released Monday night, the “modified waivers” will “exclude the possibility of waivers for Russian intelligence agencies and other entities engaged in cyberattacks.” Additionally, the legislation requires the administration to certify whether India, Indonesia and Vietnam can remain exempt from sanctions. That means those countries must show that they are sufficiently reducing their reliance on Russian weapons systems.
> 
> The CAATSA was passed to punish Russia for its interference in elections and its involvement in Ukraine. A section of the bill requires sanctions against those countries doing business with Russian defense industry.
> 
> 
> 
> Defense Secretary James Mattis, earlier this year had requested Congress to grant national security waivers to sanctions on countries that have historically had relations with Russia but are now leaning towards US to buy defense equipment, namely India, Indonesia and Vietnam.
> 
> But last week, some top senators were arguing against waivers altogether. Sen. Bob Menendez (D-N.J.), the top Democrat on the foreign relations committee, told The Daily Beast that expanding the waiver process "undermine (s) the very essence of those sanctions” against Russia, the Daily Beast reported.
> 
> But others, like Senate Majority Whip John Cornyn (R-TX) and Rep. Adam Smith (D-WA), the top Democrat on the House Armed Services Committee, argued that sanctioning India would drive that nation even closer to Russia.
> 
> “The Pentagon has made a very strong case that we need India, we want to build a relationship there and not cut it off,” Smith told The Daily Beast last week.


Indonesia bargaining power today is in its strongest position since ORBA days, what we need is to play the political game nicely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Logam42

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> From :
> 
> http://www.defenseworld.net/news/23...nd_Vietnam_from_CAATSA_Sanctions#.W1iJPz0xfqA
> 
> *US To Exempt India, Indonesia And Vietnam From CAATSA Sanctions*
> Our Bureau
> 
> 10:02 AM, July 24, 2018
> 
> 3682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S-400 Triumf surface-to-air missile defense system (Image: Russian MoD)
> The United States Senate Committee on Armed Services plans to exempt some US strategic allies; India, Indonesia and Vietnam from Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA) that allows the nations to buy Russian military equipment without any threat sanctions.
> 
> “The final piece of legislation will exempt just three countries—India, Indonesia, and Vietnam—from a robust sanctions regime enacted and imposed last year,” Sen. Jim Inhofe Republican Senator from Oklahoma, who helped craft the annual defense bill as part of the House Armed Services Committee was quoted as saying by the Daily Beast Monday.
> 
> “They are currently buying [Russian] equipment that has to be maintained until they make the transition, and those three fall into that category,” Inhofe said in a brief interview.
> 
> “That was us,” Inhofe added, referring to the fact that Congress, not the Trump administration, decided which countries can obtain waivers.
> 
> According to the defense bill’s summary released Monday night, the “modified waivers” will “exclude the possibility of waivers for Russian intelligence agencies and other entities engaged in cyberattacks.” Additionally, the legislation requires the administration to certify whether India, Indonesia and Vietnam can remain exempt from sanctions. That means those countries must show that they are sufficiently reducing their reliance on Russian weapons systems.
> 
> The CAATSA was passed to punish Russia for its interference in elections and its involvement in Ukraine. A section of the bill requires sanctions against those countries doing business with Russian defense industry.
> 
> 
> 
> Defense Secretary James Mattis, earlier this year had requested Congress to grant national security waivers to sanctions on countries that have historically had relations with Russia but are now leaning towards US to buy defense equipment, namely India, Indonesia and Vietnam.
> 
> But last week, some top senators were arguing against waivers altogether. Sen. Bob Menendez (D-N.J.), the top Democrat on the foreign relations committee, told The Daily Beast that expanding the waiver process "undermine (s) the very essence of those sanctions” against Russia, the Daily Beast reported.
> 
> But others, like Senate Majority Whip John Cornyn (R-TX) and Rep. Adam Smith (D-WA), the top Democrat on the House Armed Services Committee, argued that sanctioning India would drive that nation even closer to Russia.
> 
> “The Pentagon has made a very strong case that we need India, we want to build a relationship there and not cut it off,” Smith told The Daily Beast last week.


Some common sense from DC. Good to see.

Last time we got embargoed it just pushed us to import from Russia, China, and S. Korea. Also spurred our paranoia in developing our own Strategic Defence Industry. We have PT DI, Pindad, and PT PAL as rising stars partially thanks to American embargo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> From :
> 
> http://www.defenseworld.net/news/23...nd_Vietnam_from_CAATSA_Sanctions#.W1iJPz0xfqA
> 
> *US To Exempt India, Indonesia And Vietnam From CAATSA Sanctions*
> Our Bureau
> 
> 10:02 AM, July 24, 2018



Just 3 countries? I wonder what befall to our neighbours who also operate Russian hardwares, particularly our neighbour who operate Mig-29 along with that supper-duper Su-30MKM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Iskandar Muda Military Area Command
















Indonesian Air Force T-50 jets escorting Indonesian AF Boeing 737 400 (A-7307) carrying the Olypic flame for the 2018 ASIAN GAMES

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*CIRNOV UAD DAN TNI AD RISET RUDAL SASARAN UDARA*
25 JULI 2018 DIANEKO_LC 4 KOMENTAR


Center for Integrated Research and Innovation (Cirnov) Universitas Ahmad Dahlan Yogyakarta bersama Dinas Penelitian dan Pengembangan Angkatan Darat melakukan penelitian dan akhirnya berhasil membuat rudal sasaran udara.

Dilansir dari laman _Suara Merdeka (25/ 07)_, Peneliti Cirnov UAD Prof Hariyadi mengungkapkan, rudal atau peluru kendali merupakan senjata ampuh untuk melumpuhkan sasaran terbang. Senjata ini sangat vital sehingga harus dikuasai dan dimiliki negara. Karena itulah kampus menggandeng Dislitbang TNI AD membuat dan mengembangkan rudal kaliber 70 milimeter yang mampu menghantam sasaran seperti pesawat, pesawat tempur, drone, dan sejenisnya dengan kecepatan tinggi.

‘’Pembuatan rudal yang dapat mengejar sasaran di udara sudah dilakukan sejak tahun 2016 dan telah berhasil diujitembakkan tiap tahun untuk penyempurnaan yang mendapat dukungan dari PT Pindad dan Pustekbang Lapan untuk uji aerodinamik dan telemetri,’’ papar pakar fisika metrologi, elektronika dan instrumentasi tersebut.

Uji tembak rudal produk lokal tersebut merupakan rudal kaliber 70 dengan kecepatan tinggi yang pertama kali dibuat anak bangsa Indonesia. Selama ini uji-uji tembak banyak dilakukan untuk roket-roket balistik dalam negeri yang tidak mengejar sasaran.

Rudal ini merupakan jenis antipesawat terbang dengan kategori jarak dekat hingga jangkauan 4.000 meter dengan teknologi fire and forget, yakni menembak sasaran tanpa harus memandunya.

Ini sekelas rudal panggul antipesawat Strela buatan Rusia, Stinger (Ameriksa Serikat), dan QW (Tiongkok).

Menurut Hariyadi, rudal buatan UAD dan TNI AD memungkinkan bagian seeker (pencari sasaran-Red) mengunci sasaran yang telah dibidik secara akurat menggunakan deteksi pancaran sinar infra merah yang dihasilkan sasaran seperti pesawat terbang dan helikopter. Kemudian, bersama dengan subsistem kendali akan melakukan manuver gerakan untuk mencapai sasaran.

Cukup rumit sehingga di sinilah pentingnya penguasaan ilmu fisika optik dan material yang memadai untuk dapat membuat dan mengembangkan rudal.

Sistem kendali yang bergerak sangat cepat melebihi kecepatan suara dalam mengejar pesawat tempur tidak mudah dibuat. Hal yang harus diperhatikan antara lain aspek kestabilan rudal selama terbang, tekanan udara, berat yang berubah seiring dengan pembakaran bahan roket pendorong, juga respons seeker yang harus cepat sehingga diperlukan kemampuan penguasaan teknologi yang sangat berbeda dari teknologi kendali pada robot yang bergerak lambat.

Profesor yang pernah melanglang buana ke berbagai negara di Eropa dan Amerika Serikat itu menjelaskan sejumlah tahapan pembuatan rudal. Salah satu tahapan yakni uji karakteristik bahan propelan roket yang dilakukan di Lapangan Tembak, Laboratorium Disltibang TNI AD, Batujajar, Bandung, Jawa Barat.

Uji ini sangat penting untuk dapat mengetahi performa roket pendorong untuk rudal yang harus disesuaikan dengan sistem kendali yang di dalamnya. Ada bagian pencari sasaran, sirip, penyeimbang atau stabiliser, dan lainnya.

‘’Kami memiliki rencana besar pengembangan riset hingga produksi rudal kaliber 70 milimeter. Riset ini sebagai langkah awal untuk membuat dan memproduksi sendiri rudal antisasaran udara yang mudah dioperasikan, murah, antiembargo, dan sesuai postur TNI,’’ tandas Hariyadi.

_Photo: Jajaran TNI AD melakukan uji coba propelan bahan dorong roket untuk rudal sasaran udara karya asli Indonesia. (24/ 07) (SM)_


ARMY and some universities institution researching the development of manpads for Army use

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes

Marine Rouge said:


> *CIRNOV UAD DAN TNI AD RISET RUDAL SASARAN UDARA*
> 25 JULI 2018 DIANEKO_LC 4 KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> Center for Integrated Research and Innovation (Cirnov) Universitas Ahmad Dahlan Yogyakarta bersama Dinas Penelitian dan Pengembangan Angkatan Darat melakukan penelitian dan akhirnya berhasil membuat rudal sasaran udara.
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _Suara Merdeka (25/ 07)_, Peneliti Cirnov UAD Prof Hariyadi mengungkapkan, rudal atau peluru kendali merupakan senjata ampuh untuk melumpuhkan sasaran terbang. Senjata ini sangat vital sehingga harus dikuasai dan dimiliki negara. Karena itulah kampus menggandeng Dislitbang TNI AD membuat dan mengembangkan rudal kaliber 70 milimeter yang mampu menghantam sasaran seperti pesawat, pesawat tempur, drone, dan sejenisnya dengan kecepatan tinggi.
> 
> ‘’Pembuatan rudal yang dapat mengejar sasaran di udara sudah dilakukan sejak tahun 2016 dan telah berhasil diujitembakkan tiap tahun untuk penyempurnaan yang mendapat dukungan dari PT Pindad dan Pustekbang Lapan untuk uji aerodinamik dan telemetri,’’ papar pakar fisika metrologi, elektronika dan instrumentasi tersebut.
> 
> Uji tembak rudal produk lokal tersebut merupakan rudal kaliber 70 dengan kecepatan tinggi yang pertama kali dibuat anak bangsa Indonesia. Selama ini uji-uji tembak banyak dilakukan untuk roket-roket balistik dalam negeri yang tidak mengejar sasaran.
> 
> Rudal ini merupakan jenis antipesawat terbang dengan kategori jarak dekat hingga jangkauan 4.000 meter dengan teknologi fire and forget, yakni menembak sasaran tanpa harus memandunya.
> 
> Ini sekelas rudal panggul antipesawat Strela buatan Rusia, Stinger (Ameriksa Serikat), dan QW (Tiongkok).
> 
> Menurut Hariyadi, rudal buatan UAD dan TNI AD memungkinkan bagian seeker (pencari sasaran-Red) mengunci sasaran yang telah dibidik secara akurat menggunakan deteksi pancaran sinar infra merah yang dihasilkan sasaran seperti pesawat terbang dan helikopter. Kemudian, bersama dengan subsistem kendali akan melakukan manuver gerakan untuk mencapai sasaran.
> 
> Cukup rumit sehingga di sinilah pentingnya penguasaan ilmu fisika optik dan material yang memadai untuk dapat membuat dan mengembangkan rudal.
> 
> Sistem kendali yang bergerak sangat cepat melebihi kecepatan suara dalam mengejar pesawat tempur tidak mudah dibuat. Hal yang harus diperhatikan antara lain aspek kestabilan rudal selama terbang, tekanan udara, berat yang berubah seiring dengan pembakaran bahan roket pendorong, juga respons seeker yang harus cepat sehingga diperlukan kemampuan penguasaan teknologi yang sangat berbeda dari teknologi kendali pada robot yang bergerak lambat.
> 
> Profesor yang pernah melanglang buana ke berbagai negara di Eropa dan Amerika Serikat itu menjelaskan sejumlah tahapan pembuatan rudal. Salah satu tahapan yakni uji karakteristik bahan propelan roket yang dilakukan di Lapangan Tembak, Laboratorium Disltibang TNI AD, Batujajar, Bandung, Jawa Barat.
> 
> Uji ini sangat penting untuk dapat mengetahi performa roket pendorong untuk rudal yang harus disesuaikan dengan sistem kendali yang di dalamnya. Ada bagian pencari sasaran, sirip, penyeimbang atau stabiliser, dan lainnya.
> 
> ‘’Kami memiliki rencana besar pengembangan riset hingga produksi rudal kaliber 70 milimeter. Riset ini sebagai langkah awal untuk membuat dan memproduksi sendiri rudal antisasaran udara yang mudah dioperasikan, murah, antiembargo, dan sesuai postur TNI,’’ tandas Hariyadi.
> 
> _Photo: Jajaran TNI AD melakukan uji coba propelan bahan dorong roket untuk rudal sasaran udara karya asli Indonesia. (24/ 07) (SM)_
> 
> 
> ARMY and some universities institution researching the development of manpads for Army use


where is the photo?


----------



## asterisktaker

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> http://www.angkasareview.com/2018/0...itempatkan-di-gmf-aeroasia-selama-tiga-tahun/
> 
> *Teknisi TNI AU Akan Ditempatkan di GMF AeroAsia Selama Tiga Tahun*
> Juli 25, 2018 Berita No comments
> 
> 
> 
> GMF AeroAsia
> *ANGKASAREVIEW.COM* – TNI Angkatan Udara akan menempatkan personel teknik perawatan mesin pesawat di PT Garuda Maintenance Facility AeroAsia (GMF AeroAsia) dalam kurun tiga tahun per satu kali penugasan. Personel yang akan ditempatkan dipilih terlebih dahulu oleh TNI AU berdasarkan kompetensi yang dimiliki.
> 
> Selain melaksanakan pengabdiannya di GMF, personel tersebut juga akan mendapatkan peningkatan kemampuan di anak perusahaan Garuda Indonesia itu.
> 
> Penandatanganan kerja sama antara PT GMF AeroAsia dengan TNI AU telah dilaksanakan oleh Asisten Personel (Aspers) KSAU Marsda TNI Anastasius Sumadi dan Direktur Human Capital dan Corporate Affairs GMF Asep Kurnia di Tangerang, pada 20 Juli lalu.
> 
> Aspers KSAU mengapresiasi tercapainya kerja sama ini yang sekaligus membuktikan dukungan TNI AU sebagai bagian dari kekuatan pertahanan matra udara. Dikatakan, TNI AU sudah siap dengan personel yang akan ditugaskan di GMF nantinya.
> 
> “TNI AU telah menyiapkan prajurit yang memiliki kualifikasi dan kompetensi untuk melaksanakan pengabdiannya di PT GMF Aero Asia,” jelas Anastasius Sumadi.
> 
> Senada dengan hal itu, GMF AeroAsia menyambut baik atas tercapainya kesepakatan yang merupakan simbiosis mutualisma dengan TNI AU dan telah dijajaki sejak setahun terakhir ini.
> 
> “Dengan perjanjian ini diharapkan dapat memantik lahirnya hubungan yang bersifat simbiosis mutualisme dari kedua belah pihak,” kata Asep Kurnia yang didampingi Direktur Business and Base Operation GMF Tazar Marta Kurniawan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dispenau
> Sobat AR, seperti diketahui, TNI AU mengoperasikan sejumlah pesawat B737 baik di Skadron Udara 5 maupun di Skadron Udara 17 termasuk pesawat hibah dari Garuda Indonesia. Perawatan pesawat ini membutuhkan peningkatan kemampuan bagi para teknisinya.
> 
> Sementara GMF AeroAsia sebagai sebuah industri perawatan pesawat (MRO) yang memiliki cakupan yang luas di satu sisi juga membutuhkan personel-personel bantuan kedinasan melalui penugasan dari TNI AU. Selain jenis pesawat yang telah disebutkan, GMF AeroAsia juga memiliki sertifikasi untuk perawatan pesawat-pesawat lainnya.
> 
> Bagi personel teknik TNI AU sendiri, kesempatan penugasan di GMF AeroAsia akan menambah wawasan, pengetahuan, dan peningkatan kemampuan.
> 
> _Roni Sontani_
> 
> 
> Some of Indonesian Air Force technicians will be assigned for three years to Garuda Maintenance Facility to sharpen their skill.
> 
> Apakah ini clue kalo Poseidon dan Pegasus serta A400m semakin dekat ?


Why Pegasus? If anything it's the MRTT as GIA operates substantial number of A330 no?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Svantana said:


>


Is this system STANAG 5516 and STANAG 5602 compliance?


----------



## mandala



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

*TNI AU siap bentuk tiga skuadron di Papua*
Kamis, 26 Juli 2018 13:43

Pewarta : Muhsidin





KSAU Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna bersama keluarga pahlawan nasional Tuan Guru Muhammad Zainuddin Abdul Madjid yang diabadikan menjadi nama Lanud Lombok, Kamis (26/7). (Antaranews Papua/Muhsidin)

Biak (Antaranews Papua) - Markas besar TNI Angkatan Udara tengah menyiapkan pembentukan tiga skuadron di wilayah Timur Indonesia dalam upaya menjaga kedaulatan serta meningkatkan pengamanan wilayah udara Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia, khususnya Provinsi Papua dan Papua Barat.

"Program TNI AU untuk pembetukan tiga satuan Skuadron terdiri Skuadron Tempur, Skuadron pesawat angkut Hercules serta Skuadron pesawat tampak awak (UAV)," kata KSAU Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna, di Biak, Kamis.

Ia mengatakan pengembangan tiga Skuadron TNI AU di wilayah Papua sebagai pengembangan kebijakan strategis alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) TNI Angkatan Udara.

Untuk lokasi Skuadron baru TNI AU di Papua, menurut KSAU Marsekal Yuyu, sampai sekarang sedang dilakukan kajian tim Mabes TNI Angkatan Udara.

Kehadiran skuadron baru TNI di Papua, lanjut KSAU Marsekal Yuyu, sudah sangat mendesak untuk dapat direaliasikan guna meningkatkan kekuatan sistem pertahanan udara di wilayah Timur Indonesia, khususnya Provinsi Papua.

"Kedaulatan wilayah udara NKRI dari Sabang hingga Merauke harus tetap terjaga melalui kehadiran satuan prajurit TNI Angkatan Udara, ya Mabes TNI AU sangat berharap pembentukan tiga skuadron bisa terealiasi tahun 2019," ujarnya.

Menyinggung Lanud mana yang akan dijadikan base operasional pembentukan Skuadron baru, menurut KSAU Yuyu, hingga saat ini sudah ada yang disiapkan di wilayah Papua.

"Untuk lokasi Lanud mana yang siap membentuk Skuadron baru akan menjadi prioritas Mabes TNI Angkatan Udara melalui Koopsau III," katanya.

Kunjungan kerja KSAU Marsekal Yuyu Sutisna di Lanud Manuhua Biak untuk memimpin sertijab Komndan Lanud Silas Papare Jayapura, dan peresmian peningkatan status type A Lanud Manuhua Biak dan Lanud Jayapura serta peresmian pergantian delapan nama Lanud di Indonesia berlatar belakang nama pahlawan Nasional. 
Editor : Anwar Maga

https://papua.antaranews.com/berita/469029/tni-au-siap-bentuk-tiga-skuadron-di-papua

Indonesian Air Force ready to establish at 2019 three squadrons in Papua (each 1 squadron for fighters, hercules and UAVs)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Acceptance test for Arisgator

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

Marine Rouge said:


> ARMY and some universities institution researching the development of manpads for Army use


not a manpad, but target drone

*Tidak Mau Main-main, TNI AU Berlatih Setahun Persiapan Bertarung di Pitch Black 2018*
Juli 26, 2018 Artikel, Berita No comments



Penlanud IWJ
*ANGKASAREVIEW.COM* – Ajang latihan tempur udara multinasional dua tahunan ‘Exercise Pitch Black 2018’ yang diselenggarakan oleh Angkatan Udara Australia (RAAF) menjadi tolak ukur kemampuan dari masing-masing negara peserta. Tidak mau asal ikut atau hanya ‘bermain-main’ saja, TNI AU pun melakukan persiapan selama setahun penuh.

Bila dalam pelaksanaan Pitch Black 2012 TNI AU menurunkan kekuatan empat Su-27SKM/30MK2 _Flanker_dari Skadron Udara 11 Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin, Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan maka dalam Pitch Black 2018 kekuatan yang dikerahkan adalah delapan F-16C-52ID _Fighting Falcon_, jet tempur terbaru TNI AU yang dibeli dari Paman Sam dan dioperasikan oleh Skadron Udara 3 Lanud Iswahjudi, Magetan, Jawa Timur.

Sebanyak 24 pesawat F-16C/D Block 25 diakuisisi Indonesia dan ditingkatkan kemampuannya hingga setara Block 52. Selain Skadron Udara 3, Skadron Udara 16 Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin, Pekanbaru, Riau juga mengoperasikan pesawat ini.

Komandan Lanud Iswahjudi Marsma TNI Samsul Rizal saat melepas keberangkatan 8 F-16 dan 3 C-130 _Hercules_ (pesawat pendukung) mengatakan, latihan Pitch Black merupakan latihan multinasional dan melaksanakan skenario pertempuran udara mendekati sesungguhnya.




Penlanud IWJ
“Sebanyak 12 negara dan 140 pesawat. Masing-masing negara membawa alutsistanya seperti Sukhoi, F-18, dan F-16 terbaru. Skenario yang dibuat dalam latihan ini mendekati operasi udara sesungguhnya, tentu dengan dukungan teknologi yang sangat maju,” ujar penerbang F-5E/F _Tiger II_ lulusan Akademi Angkatan Udara (AAU) 1990 ini sebagaimana dicuplik _AntaraTV_, Rabu (25/7).

Sementara itu Komandan Skadron Udara 3 Letkol Pnb Gusti Made Yoga Ambara menyatakan, terkait persiapan untuk ikut dalam Pitch Black 2018, pihaknya sejak tahun lalu telah melaksanakan kegiatan penerbangan berupa latihan tempur udara.

“Tahun kemarin kami sudah melatihkan beberapa kegiatan penerbangan mulai dari 1v1 (satu lawan satu), 2v2, maupun 4v2. Kami sudah melakukan latihan pertempuran skala kecil di TNI AU. Kebetulan tahun kemarin juga kami sudah melaksanakan latihan dengan Australia sehingga kami saat ini sudah siap,” ujar alumni AAU 2000 yang telah telah membukukan lebih dari 2.000 jam terbang di F-16 ini.




Penlanud IWJ
Sobat AR, keikutsertaan Skadron Udara 3 dalam latihan tempur udara di belahan selatan ini membawa harapan besar bagi peningkatan kemampuan para penerbang dan bertambahnya wawasan mengenai teknologi modern pertempuran udara. TNI AU melibatkan 87 personel termasuk 12 penerbang dan enam orang peninjau dari Mabesau.

Kepala Dinas Penerangan TNI Angkatan Udara (Kadispenau) Marsma TNI Novyan Samyoga saat dihubungi _Angkasa Review_ mengatakan, para penerbang F-16 yang dikirim TNI AU dalam latihan ini akan mengikuti seluruh rangkaian latihan yang dilaksanakan. “Mereka akan mengikuti seluruh materi yang dilaksanakan dalam Pitch Black 2018,” ujarnya.

Exercise Pitch Black 2018 dilaksanakan pada 27 Juli hingga 17 Agustus 2018. Sejumlah pesawat tempur dan pesawat-pesawat pendukung telah berkumpul di RAAF Darwin, Australia. Beberapa di antaranya sempat transit di Indonesia. Seperti jet tempur Su-30MKI dari Angkatan Udara India (IAF) yang singgah di Lanud El Tari, Kupang. Kemudian Saab _Gripen C/D_ dari AU Thailand (RTAF), dan F-18D _Hornet_ dari AU Malaysia (RMAF).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> not a manpad, but target drone
> 
> *Tidak Mau Main-main, TNI AU Berlatih Setahun Persiapan Bertarung di Pitch Black 2018*
> Juli 26, 2018 Artikel, Berita No comments
> 
> 
> 
> Penlanud IWJ
> *ANGKASAREVIEW.COM* – Ajang latihan tempur udara multinasional dua tahunan ‘Exercise Pitch Black 2018’ yang diselenggarakan oleh Angkatan Udara Australia (RAAF) menjadi tolak ukur kemampuan dari masing-masing negara peserta. Tidak mau asal ikut atau hanya ‘bermain-main’ saja, TNI AU pun melakukan persiapan selama setahun penuh.
> 
> Bila dalam pelaksanaan Pitch Black 2012 TNI AU menurunkan kekuatan empat Su-27SKM/30MK2 _Flanker_dari Skadron Udara 11 Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin, Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan maka dalam Pitch Black 2018 kekuatan yang dikerahkan adalah delapan F-16C-52ID _Fighting Falcon_, jet tempur terbaru TNI AU yang dibeli dari Paman Sam dan dioperasikan oleh Skadron Udara 3 Lanud Iswahjudi, Magetan, Jawa Timur.
> 
> Sebanyak 24 pesawat F-16C/D Block 25 diakuisisi Indonesia dan ditingkatkan kemampuannya hingga setara Block 52. Selain Skadron Udara 3, Skadron Udara 16 Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin, Pekanbaru, Riau juga mengoperasikan pesawat ini.
> 
> Komandan Lanud Iswahjudi Marsma TNI Samsul Rizal saat melepas keberangkatan 8 F-16 dan 3 C-130 _Hercules_ (pesawat pendukung) mengatakan, latihan Pitch Black merupakan latihan multinasional dan melaksanakan skenario pertempuran udara mendekati sesungguhnya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penlanud IWJ
> “Sebanyak 12 negara dan 140 pesawat. Masing-masing negara membawa alutsistanya seperti Sukhoi, F-18, dan F-16 terbaru. Skenario yang dibuat dalam latihan ini mendekati operasi udara sesungguhnya, tentu dengan dukungan teknologi yang sangat maju,” ujar penerbang F-5E/F _Tiger II_ lulusan Akademi Angkatan Udara (AAU) 1990 ini sebagaimana dicuplik _AntaraTV_, Rabu (25/7).
> 
> Sementara itu Komandan Skadron Udara 3 Letkol Pnb Gusti Made Yoga Ambara menyatakan, terkait persiapan untuk ikut dalam Pitch Black 2018, pihaknya sejak tahun lalu telah melaksanakan kegiatan penerbangan berupa latihan tempur udara.
> 
> “Tahun kemarin kami sudah melatihkan beberapa kegiatan penerbangan mulai dari 1v1 (satu lawan satu), 2v2, maupun 4v2. Kami sudah melakukan latihan pertempuran skala kecil di TNI AU. Kebetulan tahun kemarin juga kami sudah melaksanakan latihan dengan Australia sehingga kami saat ini sudah siap,” ujar alumni AAU 2000 yang telah telah membukukan lebih dari 2.000 jam terbang di F-16 ini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penlanud IWJ
> Sobat AR, keikutsertaan Skadron Udara 3 dalam latihan tempur udara di belahan selatan ini membawa harapan besar bagi peningkatan kemampuan para penerbang dan bertambahnya wawasan mengenai teknologi modern pertempuran udara. TNI AU melibatkan 87 personel termasuk 12 penerbang dan enam orang peninjau dari Mabesau.
> 
> Kepala Dinas Penerangan TNI Angkatan Udara (Kadispenau) Marsma TNI Novyan Samyoga saat dihubungi _Angkasa Review_ mengatakan, para penerbang F-16 yang dikirim TNI AU dalam latihan ini akan mengikuti seluruh rangkaian latihan yang dilaksanakan. “Mereka akan mengikuti seluruh materi yang dilaksanakan dalam Pitch Black 2018,” ujarnya.
> 
> Exercise Pitch Black 2018 dilaksanakan pada 27 Juli hingga 17 Agustus 2018. Sejumlah pesawat tempur dan pesawat-pesawat pendukung telah berkumpul di RAAF Darwin, Australia. Beberapa di antaranya sempat transit di Indonesia. Seperti jet tempur Su-30MKI dari Angkatan Udara India (IAF) yang singgah di Lanud El Tari, Kupang. Kemudian Saab _Gripen C/D_ dari AU Thailand (RTAF), dan F-18D _Hornet_ dari AU Malaysia (RMAF).




Manpads surely look at this paragraphs

Rudal ini merupakan jenis antipesawat terbang dengan kategori jarak dekat hingga jangkauan 4.000 meter dengan teknologi fire and forget, yakni menembak sasaran tanpa harus memandunya.

Ini sekelas rudal panggul antipesawat Strela buatan Rusia, Stinger (Ameriksa Serikat), dan QW (Tiongkok).

Menurut Hariyadi, rudal buatan UAD dan TNI AD memungkinkan bagian seeker (pencari sasaran-Red) mengunci sasaran yang telah dibidik secara akurat menggunakan deteksi pancaran sinar infra merah yang dihasilkan sasaran seperti pesawat terbang dan helikopter. Kemudian, bersama dengan subsistem kendali akan melakukan manuver gerakan untuk mencapai sasaran.


----------



## Svantana

trishna_amṛta said:


> Is this system STANAG 5516 and STANAG 5602 compliance?


there is no further information about it





3 first female helicopter pilots in army aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 488820



Mas pr1v4t33r,

kcr 628, 629 sesudah diupgrade radar tower jadi lebih tinggi dari kcr kerambit 627 ya ?


----------



## Nike

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Mas pr1v4t33r,
> 
> kcr 628, 629 sesudah diupgrade radar tower jadi lebih tinggi dari kcr kerambit 627 ya ?



Itu semuanya dilepas lho, termasuk main gun turret.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Marine Rouge said:


> Itu semuanya dilepas lho, termasuk main gun turret.


Mbak Marine,

Yang kagak ada turetnya itu 627, dari dulu sejak diluncurkan memang belum dipasangi turet.

Turetnya kayaknya nunggu dipasang bareng dengan 3 kcr yang belum jadi.


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia reveals details of Chinese sensors installed onboard KCR-60M vessels*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
27 July 2018
*Key Points*

Indonesia has installed Chinese-made fire-control, search radars on two of its KCR-60M fast attack craft
Equipment provides vessels with a more potent defence against hostile aircraft and precision-guided munitions





Engineers from China and Indonesian shipbuilder PT PAL working with Indonesian Navy personnel on the Type 630 close-in weapon system onboard KRI Tombak (629) during its test firings. (KOARMADA II)

In line with the installation of Type 630 30 mm close-in weapon system (CIWS) turrets, the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) has also equipped two of its KCR-60M fast attack craft with Chinese-made sensors, consoles, and combat information systems.

Details of the systems, which were revealed on 22 July by a TNI-AL source at the service’s headquarters in Cilangkap, have been corroborated with Indonesian industry sources in Surabaya who are familiar with the matter.

_Jane’s_ first reported in January 2018 that the TNI-AL had removed missile launchers and installed the Type 630 CIWS on its lead KCR-60M vessel, KRI _Sampari_ (628), as part of wider plans to reconstitute the class. The CIWS turret is now situated at stern, where a rigid hull inflatable boat (RHIB) used to be positioned. Since then, sister vessel KRI _Tombak_(629) has been modified in a similar manner.

The Type 630 CIWS is a variant of the Russian-developed AK-630 that has been marketed by China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) as the “NG-18 30 mm six-barrelled naval gun”. The weapon can engage low-altitude aircraft at distances of up to 2,500 m, sea-skimming projectiles at up to 1,300 m, and can fire between 4,500 and 5,000 rds/min.

It has now been confirmed that the Type 630 CIWS set-up on both _Sampari_ and _Tombak_ include the Type 347G ‘Rice Bowl’ short-range fire-control radar and its associated fire-control console. This sensor has been installed in the aft section of the ships’ superstructure, and can track targets at up to 6 n miles away.

source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Batam, 27 Juli 2018, Panglima Koarmada I Laksamana Muda TNI Yudho Margono, S.E., M.M, menghadiri Penyerahan dan Pengukuhan Komandan KAL 28 yakni Kal Pulau Bungaran II-4-23 dan Kal Pulau Labengki II-6-28, bertempat di Galangan kapal PT. Kumala Shipyard Batam.






Kal Pulau Bungaran II-4-23 diperuntukkan mendukung Lanal Ranai dan Kal Pulau Labengki II-6-28 mendukung Lanal Kendari.

Kal Pulau Bungaran II-4-23 dikomandani oleh Kapten Laut (P) Muhammad Yusuf NRP 18416/P dan Kal Pulau Labengki II-6-28 dikomandani oleh Kapten Laut (P) Lukman Hakim.






RIWAYAT SINGKAT KAL PULAU BUNGARAN DAN KAL PULAU LABENGKI

Kal P. Bungaran dan Kal P. Labengki dibangun berdasarkan kontrak antara PT. Infinity Global Mandiri dengan Kabaranahan Kemhan nomor kontrak : Trak/1407/XI/2016/APBN-P tanggal 08 November 2016 . Kapal tersebut memiliki data teknis :

Panjang : 28,34 M
Lebar : 5,85 M
Tinggi : 3,20 M
Sarat Air : 1,25
Dispacement : 70 Ton
Kec. Ekonomi : 18 Knot
Kec. Max : 28 Knot
Endurance : 3 - 4 Hari
Personel : 15 orang






Berdasarkan keputusan Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut nomor Kep/1141/VI/2017, 2 Unit Kal 28 M hasil pengadaan Kementrian Pertahanan TA 2016 ini resmi diberi nama Kal P. Bungaran dan Kal P. Labengki serta ditetapkan sebagai Kapal Angkatan Laut. Pemberian nama Kal 28 M tersebut terinspirasi dari Pulau wilayah operasi dan Pangkalan kedua Kapal tersebut. Kal Pulau Bungaran berpangkalan di Lanal Ranai sedangkan Kal Pulau Labengki berpangkalan di Lanal Kendari.






Pulau Bungaran merupakan Pulau besar diantara pulau-pulau kecil yang ada dikawasan Kabupaten Natuna Provinsi Kepulauan Riau dan di Pulau tersebut terdapat Ibukota Kabupaten Natuna. Pulau Bungaran memiliki obyek wisata alam yang sangat menarik, sedangkan di Perairan Bungaran terdapat spesies ikan langka yaitu ikan Ketipas (Napoleon Cheilinus Undulatus) yang merupakan slah satu komoditi ekspor andalan Kabupaten Natuna.






Pulau Labengki terletak di desa Labengki Kecamatan Lasoo Kabupaten Konawe Utara Suawesi Tenggara. Pulau Labengki terkenal dengan keindahannya yang menyamai Raja Ampat, terdiri dari karang-karang besar yang menjulang diatas Samudra diberbagai titiknya.






Acara penyerahan ini merupakan penyerahan materiel kontrak berupa dua unit KAL 28 M secara berjenjang dari PT. Invinity Global Mandiri kepada Kementerian Pertahanan dan diteruskan kepada TNI Angkatan Laut dalam hal ini diterima oleh Aslog Kasal, dari Aslog Kasal diserahterimakan kepada Aslog Panglima Armada I dan Armada II dan dari Aslog Panglima I dan Armada II kemudian diserahkan kepada Komandan Lantamal IV dan Komandan Lantamal IV.

Hadir pejabat TNI AL dalam acara tersebut antara lain : Kabaranahan Kemhan Laksda TNI Agus Setiadji, Aslog Kasal Laksda TNI Mulyadi S.Pi.,M.A.P., Pangkoarmada I Laksda TNI Yudo Margono, SE., MM., Kadisadal Laksma TNI Prasetya Nugraha, Kadismatal Laksma TNI Kasih Prihantoro S.E.,M.M,.M.Tr (Han), Kadislaikmatal Laksma TNI Sudarmono S.E., M.M, Kapusada Marsma TNI Budi Prasetyono, Kapuskod Laksma TNI Sri Yanto, Kapuslaik Laksma TNI Edy Sulistyadi, Danlantamal IV Laksma TNI R. Eko Suyatno, Laksma TNI Purn Ferry Sidjaja, KS Danguskamla Koarmada I, Aslog Pangkoarmada I, Kasubdis Dalada Disadal, Danlanal Kendari Kolonel Laut (P) I Putu Dratim, Danlanal Ranai Kolonel Laut (P) Harry Setiawan, S.E. dan Danlanal Batam Kolonel Laut (E) Iwan Setiawan serta Direktur PT. Infinity.

Diharapkan kedua Kal 28 ini dapat mendukung pelaksanaan tugas2 keamanan laut di jajaran Lantamal IV Tanjungpinang dan Lantamal VI Makasar, khususnya bagi Lanal Ranai dan Lanal Kendari dalam melaksanakan patroli di wilayah kerjanya.

_http://www.tnial.mil.id/tabid/79/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/48735/Default.aspx_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

A glimpse of PT Lundin new Klewang construction progress can be seen in PT Lundin Facebook page posted by Yoan Devi Avianto on July 17th 2018.

https://m.facebook.com/pages/PT-LUNDIN-INDUSTRY-INVEST-NORTHSEABOATS/127777813945140

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

http://m.beritajatim.com/politik_pemerintahan/334954/menhan_pesan_tank_boat_pertama_di_dunia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

__ https://www.facebook.com/




Untuk tank boat, target sudah bisa dioperasikan tahun depan..

And... Klewang.. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

North Sea Boats (PT Lundin) showcase its X2K Carbotech speed boat at the High Speed Boat Operations (HSBO) Forum 2018 in Goteborg - Sweden. Credit to North Sea Boats.
















More HSBO 2018 Forum pics: https://m.facebook.com/northseaboat/photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untuk tank boat, target sudah bisa dioperasikan tahun depan..
> 
> And... Klewang..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


mau pengadaan 4 kapal klewang class y? rusia tertarik jg widiih...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> mau pengadaan 4 kapal klewang class y? rusia tertarik jg widiih...


aminin aja dl

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> aminin aja dl


Amiiin, moga g kayak kakaknya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

pr1v4t33r said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untuk tank boat, target sudah bisa dioperasikan tahun depan..
> 
> And... Klewang..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Tank boat looks crude but hey it's just a mock-up, production not yet started. But can we at least get pic or vid of the klewang progress not the model, and also is that a tracking radar in front of the mast?


----------



## mandala

mandala said:


> A glimpse of PT Lundin new Klewang construction progress can be seen in PT Lundin Facebook page posted by Yoan Devi Avianto on July 17th 2018.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/pages/PT-LUNDIN-INDUSTRY-INVEST-NORTHSEABOATS/127777813945140


^^ Screenshot:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Look like another delay with the Su-35 (which is not surprising). Su-35 delivery start by late 2019. In this current situation IMO we need those Viper block 70 more than we need Su-35

http://www.angkasareview.com/2018/07/29/tni-au-su-35-dan-c-130j-dikirim-ke-indonesia-tahun-2019/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Mechanized infantry Battalion

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nametag

IMHO Tank boat are just marketing gimmick. instead of using "Tank" turret for a boat and calling it a TANK boat, it's better to use naval turret that are truly design to be used on a ship/boat. And Indonesia are certainly not the first one to build a tank boat, the soviet already build them long ago by using a T-34 turret on a boat. And there is a a reason that they don't use it anymore. the only reason tank turret is used instead of a naval turret, is because they are cheaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

P2 Commando.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

Why must Viper

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

Marine Rouge said:


> Why must Viper
> View attachment 489306


Yes, why viper!!?? when everyone are craving for F-35


----------



## pojokunduh

Svantana said:


> View attachment 489298
> View attachment 489299
> View attachment 489300


looks like is rusty in front hull

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

from @CavasShips

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

TNI Kerahkan 142 Prajurit Kopassus ke Gunung Rinjani.. #TniPeduli #BersamaRakyatTniKuat https://t.co/Fnl51tKrbW

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Banyuwangi produces tank boat, first in the world*
Minggu, 29 Juli 2018 19:24 WIB - 12 Views

Reporter: Masduki M Astro

Banyuwangi, E. Java, (ANTARA News) - The shipbuilding company in Banyuwangi, East Java, is producing a tank boat, the first type produced in the world.

Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu , accompanied by District Head of Banyuwangi Abdullah Azwar Anas, inspected the process of producing tank boat, and officially commissioned the prototype of the warship christened "Antasena" in this East Java`s coastal city

The Antasena is the process of production by PT Lundin, a producer of high technology ships, based in Banyuwangi, in cooperation with PT Pindad Indonesia and CMI Defense, a Belgium defense industry.

Many orders have been received for the ships from abroad, the Minister said, according to a written statement issued by the Banyuwangi district administration.

The tank boat is special as it could operate in the open sea as well as in narrow waters such as swamp area, river and beach areas. Ship with those specifications have not yet produced in any other country, the minister said.

He said the program for the production of the tank boats began a year earlier.

The shipbuilding industry in Banyuwangi in cooperation with PT Pindad has had experience in the manufacturing of high technology ships, he said, adding , orders for its product have been received from the military of many countries even the Russian military.

He said construction of the tank boat is expected to be completed next year and it is to be used in areas having many rivers and swampy areas such as in Kalimantan and Papua.

Chief Executive of PT Pindad Abraham Mose said the company cooperates with the Banyuwangi shipyard on recommendation of the Defense Ministry.

The Banyuwangi Shipbuilding Industry is building the ship and Pindan is producing the canons Abraham said.

The tank boat is equipped with caliber 105 MM canons, he said.

Director of PT Lundin Liza Lundin said the tank boat is produced with double hulls.

"This is a tank in the form of boat, a flexible war ship that could run after pirates even if they run into a narrow river that could not be entered by wider bodied patrol boat," Liza said.


Editor: Yosep Hariyadi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

btw, is this kind of projects can be applied in Indonesia ? 

https://www.public.navy.mil/spawar/Pacific/technology/Pages/mammals.aspx

Seems this unconventional methods had their own perks and benefit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> btw, is this kind of projects can be applied in Indonesia ?
> 
> https://www.public.navy.mil/spawar/Pacific/technology/Pages/mammals.aspx
> 
> Seems this unconventional methods had their own perks and benefit



Both YES & NO

YES:

As long they are NOT train to do any offensive action such as attacking diver
They are cute looking and playful attitude making them also a great choice to do any PR role.
SAR role for bottlenese dolphin
NO:

The water of our ports are extremely polluted with industrial waste.
It's extremely difficult to training them to work in same team with drone (they might end up playing with the drone)
We are currently "in the galaxy far far away" in the field of marine biology (it's going to be real expensive)
Drone could do the same role with much lower overhead & operating cost
They can't tell the difference between "friend or foe"


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Marine Rouge said:


> View attachment 489358
> View attachment 489359
> 
> 
> Woof Woof Woof
> 
> View attachment 489360
> 
> 
> Chicken ? What for ?


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Aviation 11th Assault Squadron AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopter.







https://elangkesepian.wordpress.com/2018/07/29/helikopter-apache-sang-penghancur-tank/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Leopard 2A4 & ARV.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

RIMPAC 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*MALE Nasional yang Ditunggu Itu*
Juli 31, 2018 Artikel, Berita No comments



PTDI
*ANGKASAREVIEW.COM* – Sobat setia AR, banyak penggemar alutsista tentunya penasaran dengan progres pengembangan drone nasional jenis MALE (_Medium Altitude Long Endurance_) yang proyeknya telah disiarkan sejak tahun 2016 silam.

Rasa penasaran itu juga dirasakan awak Redaksi _Angkasa Review_ yang akhirnya terjawab sudah saat kami mengunjungi PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) pada 10 Juli lalu. Informasi resmi disampaikan langsung oleh Nainar, Project Engineer PTTA (Pesawat Terbang Tanpa Awak) PTDI yang menjadi nara sumber wawancara kami.

Pengembangan PTTA MALE ini mulai di canangkan pada 2015 silam yang merupakan tindak lanjut dari kesuksesan proyek PUNA/PTTA _Wulung_ untuk TNI AU.

Proyek drone MALE ini juga dijalankan oleh tim yang sama seperti proyek _Wulung. _Yaitu kolaborasi antara Kementerian Pertahanan, TNI AU, PTDI, BPPT, PT LEN Industri, dan ITB (Institut Teknologi Bandung).

Kali ini kinerjanya dan perannya akan jauh lebih ampuh dibanding _Wulung_ yang durasinya hanya maksimal empat jam dan berperan sebagai drone pengawasan (_surveillance_) saja. Sedangkan PTTA MALE dapat beroperasi enam kali lipatnya dan menjalankan misi ISR penuh (_intelligence, surveillance, reconnaisance_).

Seperti diutarakan Nainar, MALE Nasional ini dirancang untuk dapat beroperasi selama 24 jam dengan ketinggian maksimum hingga 7.000 m dan jangkauan jelajah operasi sejauh 5.000 km.




PTDI
Nainar juga mengungkapkan, drone MALE ini akan dibangun dalam empat fase atau yang disebut sebagai ‘Block’. “Pertama adalah Block O, lalu Block L, selanjutnya Block D, dan terakhir Block C,” ujarnya.

Pada fase awal atau Block O (O=kosong) sang MALE belum dilengkapi sistem misi. Fase ini adalah pembuktiaan konsep (_proof of concept_) apakah MALE bisa terbang sesuai dengan target atau kinerja yang ditentukan sebelumnya. Lalu fase kedua atau Block L (L=LEN) mulai menerapkan sistem misi yang dikembangkan oleh PT LEN Industri.

Selanjutnya dalam Block D (D= Data link-BLOS), MALE akan dilengkapi sistem terkait dengan perannya sebagai pesawat ISR penuh. Untuk mendapatkan sistem yang telah _proven_, PTDI dan Tim akan mencari mitra dari negara lain.

Baik dalam Block O dan Block L, MALE yang akan dibangun oleh PTDI ini sistem roda pendaratnya masih belum dimasukkan ke dalam badan pesawat (_fixed landing gear_). Baru pada tahap ketiga dan keempat sistem roda sudah dirancang bisa masuk ke dalam yang juga akan meningkatkan aerodinamis pesawat.




Rangga Baswara Sawiyya
Seperti yang diungkap Nainar, setidaknya telah ditetapkan tiga mitra sebagai pemasok sistem misi ISR tersebut, yaitu dari perusahaan asal Cina, Turki dan Perancis.

Meski tidak mengungkapkan secara detail, dari banyak berita yang beredar di dunia maya, sistem ini akan serupa dengan milik drone CH-4 dari Cina, _Anka_ dari Turki, dan drone _Patroller_ buatan Safran-Perancis. Namun dipastikan oleh Nainar, MALE tetap murni rancangan Indonesia, hanya sistemnya saja yang akan diambil dari luar.

Sampai saat ini progres PTTA MALE yang belum mendapatkan nama ini telah masuk detail desain untuk pembuatan purwarupa. Diharapkan tahun 2019-2020 telah menjalani penerbangan perdananya. Dua tahun selanjutnya proses untuk mendapatkan sertifikasi sehingga tahun 2022 sudah bisa masuk jalur produksi.

_RANGGA BASWARA SAWIYYA_

http://www.angkasareview.com/2018/0...mpakan-drone-male-nasional-yang-ditunggu-itu/

Indonesia MALE drone program take a milestone. Engineering design detail phase is in progress, at least first prototype will fly in 2019-2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

National Defense Agencies of Republic Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

INDONESIA
*EMPAT SKUADRON AKAN PERKUAT KOOPS AU III*
30 JULI 2018 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR
Komando Operasi TNI Angkatan Udara (Koops AU) III segera diperkuat dengan sejumlah skuadron. Diantaranya skuadron tempur, skuadron helikopter, skuadron angkut, dan skuadron pesawat tanpa awak atau drone.

Dilansir dari laman _Sindonews (30/ 07)_, KSAU Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna mengungkapkan hal tersebut saat memperingati Hari Bakti Ke-71 TNI AU serta gugurnya Marsda TNI Anumerta Agustinus Adisucipto dan Marsda TNI Anumerta Abdulrachman Saleh di Lapangan Dirgantara, Akademi Angkatan Udara (AAU), Yogyakarta, kemarin.

“Kita berencana menempatkan skuadron pesawat helikopter, kemudian ke depan secara bertahap akan menempatkan skuadron tempur maupun skuadron angkut,” ujar Yuyu. Saat ini pihaknya telah menaikkan dua lanud tipe B yakni Lanud Silas Papare di Jayapura dan Manuhua, Biak menjadi tipe A dan akan dipimpin oleh perwira tinggi bintang satu.

Sementara lanud tipe C yang naik menjadi tipe B yakni Lanud Johanes Abraham Dimara, Merauke dan Lanud Yohanis Kapiyau, Timika. “Koops III sudah dibentuk, dua hari lalu saya melakukan peletakan batu pertama untuk pembangunan markas komando (mako). Termasuk perumahan untuk anggota di sana. Kondisi di Biak yang ada landasan udara (lanud) dan komando sektor (kosek) sudah penuh,” kata mantan Panglima Komando Pertahanan Udara Nasional (Pang kohanudnas) ini.

Kepala Dinas Penerangan Angkatan Udara (Kadispenau) Marsekal Pertama TNI Nov – yan Sam yoga mengakui, untuk mem perkuat operasional Koops III akan dilengkapi se – jum lah skuadron.

Meski begitu, penambahan kekuatan tersebut masih menunggu kesiapan fasilitas seperti hanggar dan sebagainya. Saat ini TNI AU masih melakukan kajian lokasi yang tepat untuk pembangunan skuadron tersebut. “Untuk hanggar, begitu diputuskan akan dibangun di mana, baru pembangunan dimulai. Jadi tinggal keputusan penentuan di mananya karena itu yang sangat-sangat pentingnya di situ,” katanya.

Dia menyebutkan, ada beberapa lokasi yang memungkinkan untuk penempatan semua skuadron tersebut seperti di Biak, Jayapura, atau Sorong. Penen tuan lokasi tersebut didasarkan atas kesiapan pangkalan dan tingkat ancamannya.

“Jadi ada skuadron tempur, skuadron heli, skuadron UAV, bahkan skuadron angkut semua akan digeser ke timur. Untuk pembentukan skuadron heli, skuadron tempur, dan sebagainya itu, pesawatnya sudah ada. Namun, perlu ada hanggar. Jadi menunggu kesiapan fisiknya. Untuk kantor rencananya diresmikan pertengahan 2019,” ucapnya.

Terkait dengan pembentukan skuadron pesawat tanpa awak, Samyoga menegaskan, hal itu sudah masuk dalam program pengadaan sebab tidak mungkin semua kekuatan ditumpuk di wilayah bagian barat. “Ini merupakan skuadron kedua setelah Skuadron 51 Pontianak, Kalimantan.

Jadi skuadron kedua akan dibangun di wilayah timur, Papua sana. Sebenarnya alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) itu tinggal menunggu ketetapan dari fasilitas. Heli sudah ada dan pesawat tempur sudah banyak,” tegasnya. Dalam kesempatan itu, Samyoga juga menyatakan, ada rencana perubahan nama Rumah Sakit Umum Sleman, Yogyakarta menjadi Marsda TNI Anumerta Abdulrachman Saleh. Penggantian nama terse but sebagai bentuk penghargaan atas jasanya saat melawan agresi militer Belanda. “Ada wacana untuk mengubah nama Rumah Sakit Umum Sleman itu menjadi Rumah Sakit Profesor Doktor Abdurachman Saleh, ini sangat positif,” katanya.

Abdulrachman Saleh tidak hanya merupakan seorang pahlawan Angkatan Udara, tapi juga merupakan seorang pionir Ilmu Faal. Fakultas Kedokteran Universitas Indonesia (UI) bahkan sudah menjadikan sosok Abdulrachman Saleh sebagai seorang pahlawannya. “Memang beliau ini seseorang yang sangat luar biasa dan pada saat kejadian itu kebetulan Bapak Profesor Doktor saat itu berdinas di daerah Yogyakarta khususnya di Sleman ini sehingga ada keinginan untuk menggantikannya,” ungkapnya.

Hanya, perubahan nama tersebut masih memerlukan proses karena tetap harus melalui persetujuan DPRD dan sebagainya. “Kami dari Angkatan Udara tentu berharap agar proses ini bisa berjalan dengan mulus sehingga nama beliau bisa diabadikan di rumah sakit umum tersebut,” ucapnya.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesia restores damaged sonar on Diponegoro-class corvette*






The Indonesian Navy's Diponegoro (Sigma)-class corvette, KRI Frans Kaisiepo. Source: Damen

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) has restored the hull-mounted sonar system of its Diponegoro (Sigma)-class corvette that ran aground in January 2015.

The vessel, KRI _Frans Kaisiepo_ (368), ran aground while navigating the Surabaya Western Shipping Route (Alur Pelayaran Barat Surabaya, or APBS).

_Frans Kaisiepo_ was on its way to the Java Sea to relieve sister ship KRI _Sultan Hasanuddin_ (366) in search operations for downed Air Asia airliner QZ8501, a TNI-AL source told _Jane's_ at the time.

Besides sustaining damage to its hull, the corvette’s Thales Kingklip hull-mounted sonar system was adversely affected in the grounding.

Thales has since restored the sonar's functionalities, and updated the ship’s operator console and signal processing systems. The company worked with an Indonesian industrial partner, PT Dharma Satya Nusantara (DSN), during the repairs as part of a technology transfer programme.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options at　**ihs.com/contact*






To read the full article, Client Login
(165 of 218 words)

https://www.janes.com/article/82081/indonesia-restores-damaged-sonar-on-diponegoro-class-corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

X18 Tank Boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Var Dracon

Pindad showcases electric vehicles (swipe left for more images) 

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Four jet fighters to greet Asian Games torch*
Selasa, 31 Juli 2018 16:00 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Antara





Logo of the Asian Games 2018 (ANTARA FOTO/Nova Wahyudi)

Pekanbaru, Riau (ANTARA News) - Four jet fighters from Squadrons 16 and 12 of the Roesmin Nurjadin Airbase, Riau, are ready to greet the Asian Games 2018 torch expected to arrive in the provincial capital of Pekanbaru on Aug 1.

"Our jet fighters will escort the arrival of the Asian Games torch from Silangit, North Sumatra," Major Sus Rindar, chief of the airbase`s information center, stated in Pekanbaru on Tuesday.

The torch will be flown from the Silangit International Airport in North Sumatra to the Roesmin Nurjadin Airbase in Riau aboard a Hercules C-130 aircraft of the Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU), he stated.

The Hercules aircraft will fly from North Sumatra to Riau under the escort of two jet fighters, F16 Fighting Falcon and Hawk 100/200, he revealed.

Commander of the Roesmin Nurjadin Airbase Colonel Ronny Irianto and communication forum of regional heads (Forkompinda) will greet the torch upon arrival at the airbase, he noted.

On a separate occasion, Doni Aprialdi, chief of the Riau provincial youths and sports office, made assurance that preparations to greet the torch are 100 percent complete.

Secretary of the Riau Provincial Government Ahmad Hijazi remarked that the torch is scheduled to arrive in Pekanbaru on Wednesday evening, and the Riau governor and Forkopimda will greet it.

"The torch will be taken to Siak at night," he said, adding that the torch will be taken back to Pekanbaru to be kept at the Regional Building on Gajah Mada Street.

The torch will be taken to Puncak Lawang, Bukittinggi, West Sumatra, on Thursday (Aug 2).

Reporting by Anggi Romadhoni
Editing by Suharto, Andi Abdussalam
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Logam42

*Antasena, Tank Boat Pertama di Dunia Buatan Indonesia, Dipesan Rusia*
HANKAM
29/07/2018, 12:59 WIB | Editor: Ilham Safutra
https://www.jawapos.com/nasional/ha...rtama-di-dunia-buatan-indonesia-dipesan-rusia

JawaPos.com - Kemampuan Indonesia dalam merancang alat pertahanan atau persenjataan semakin tidak diragukan lagi. Terbaru, PT Pindad memproduksi Kapal Antasena. Kapal itu tidak cuma bisa dioperasikan di laut, tetapi juga di sungai, muara, bahkan rawa.

Antasena ini memadukan teknologi tank dan boat. Kapal dengan spesifikasi seperti itu belum pernah diproduksi sebelumnya oleh industri kapal dunia.

Antasena juga multifungsi. Di antaranya, untuk berpatroli dan mengangkut pasukan serta logistik. Ia juga bisa lincah mengejar perompak yang melarikan diri dari laut menuju sungai atau rawa-rawa.

Seperti dilansir _Jawa Pos Radar Banyuwangi_, tank boat made in Banyuwangi, persisnya di PT Lundin Industry Invest, itu telah dipesan Kemenhan. PT Lundin berkolaborasi dengan PT Pindad serta industri pertahanan asal Belgia CMI Defence.

Kemarin Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Jenderal TNI (pur) Ryamizard Ryacudu meninjau langsung produksi kapal dan meresmikan prototipe kapal tersebut di PT Lundin, Kelurahan Klatak, Kecamatan Kalipuro, Banyuwangi. Ryamizard didampingi Bupati Abdullah Azwar Anas.

"Hasilnya sangat baik, sangat membanggakan. Bangsa kita mampu membuat kapal bagus, bahkan sudah banyak dipesan negara lain," ujarnya.

Salah satu pemesannya, kata Ryamizard, adalah Rusia. "Kami targetkan tahun depan kapal sudah bisa dioperasikan. Kapal ini nanti dioperasikan di wilayah yang daerahnya memiliki banyak sungai dan rawa, seperti Kalimantan dan Papua," imbuhnya.

Ryamizard menambahkan, program pengembangan tank boat tersebut sudah dimulai setahun lalu. Industri kapal di Banyuwangi dipercaya untuk memproduksi kapal bersama PT Pindad karena dinilai telah berpengalaman membuat kapal berteknologi canggih.

Direktur Utama PT Pindad Abraham Mose mengatakan, pihaknya bekerja sama dengan industri perkapalan Banyuwangi berdasar rekomendasi Kemenhan. Industri Banyuwangi memproduksi kapalnya, sedangkan Pindad membangun persenjataannya.

"Jadi, ini memang produk baru yang belum pernah ada di dunia. Kapal tank ini dilengkapi canon kaliber 105 mm yang pas diajak berakselerasi dan menghancurkan kapal musuh," ujarnya.

Sementara itu, Direktur PT Lundin Liza Lundin mengatakan, tank boat tersebut dibuat dengan _hull ganda_ atau disebut sebagai catamaran. Dimensi bagian bawah kapal dibuat hanya setinggi 1 meter sehingga bisa masuk ke perairan kecil seperti sungai dan rawa.

"Ini tank, tapi bentuknya boat (kapal) sehingga menjadi kapal tempur yang fleksibel," katanya.

Dia memberi contoh, kalau dulu ketika mengejar perompak, kapal patroli mengalami kesulitan saat perompaknya dari laut masuk ke sungai. Sebab, kapal patroli terlalu besar. "Nah, _tank boat_ ini bisa mengejar hingga ke sungai," terangnya.

Bupati Azwar Anas menyampaikan terima kasih kepada Kemenhan yang telah memercayakan produksi alutsista negara di Banyuwangi. "Produksi tank boat ini membuktikan industri kapal dalam negeri punya daya saing tinggi di kompetisi global sekaligus mendukung visi kemaritiman Presiden Jokowi," katanya. 

__________________________________

PN: Good to know that the project is moving along smoothly!

Now lets see what the media in New Zealand focus on...
__________________________________

*New Indonesian military tank-boat to be used in Papua*
4:05 pm on 30 July 2018 

A new tank-like military vessel under development in Indonesia is being targetted for use in provinces including Papua.






Antasena tank boat Photo: Youtube

Production of the Antansena combat vessel began last year by East Java high-tech shipping company PT Lundin.

_Antara _news agency reports the Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu saying the vessels will be complete next year.

He said they are to be used in regions with many rivers and swampy areas such as Papua and Kalimantan.

PT Lundin describes the vessel as "a tank in the form of boat", flexible enough to pursue pirates up narrow rivers that can't be accessed by wider bodied patrol boats.

The minister said orders for the tank boat have been received from military forces of other countries such as Russia.
______________________________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## radialv

Svantana said:


> View attachment 489895
> View attachment 489896
> View attachment 489897
> View attachment 489898


is that the bushmaster?


----------



## mandala

CN295 MPA for the Indonesian Air Force.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

radialv said:


> is that the bushmaster?


Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

KF-X Two Seater Cockpit Mock-up.






http://www.kjclub.com/jp/board/exc_board_53/view/id/2591432

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mandala

Credit to Puspen TNI.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Republic of Indonesia Navy guided-missile frigate KRI Martadinata participates in RIMPAC 2018 (Photo: Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Arthurgwain L. Marquez).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

Preparing 111 meter KRI Bima Suci tall ship world voyages 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force Chief: Indonesian Air Force to buy AWACS, Transport Aircrafts, Air Refueling Tanker, Fighter Jets, Amphibian Aircrafts, Helicopters and UAVs.

*Kutipan KSAU Menarik, TNI AU Berencana untuk Membeli Pesawat AWACS*





KSAU Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna. Foto: beny adrian/ mylesat.com

Satu hal menarik disinggung KSAU Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna dalam sambutannya pada saat penutupan Sekolah Penerbang (Sekbang) Angkatan 93 Terpadu tahun 2018 di Lanud Adisucipto, Jumat (3/8/2018).

*“TNI AU akan meningkatkan kekuatan dan kemampuannya dengan membeli berbagai alutsista baru seperti pesawat tempur, pesawat angkut, AWACS, tanker, amfibi, heli, dan UAV,” kata Marsekal Yuyu.*

Di antara tujuh jenis pesawat udara yang disebutkan Marsekal Yuyu, tentulah rencana pembelian pesawat AWACS (_Airborne Warning and Control System_) dan pesawat tanker menjadi sesuatu yang menarik dan berarti bagi TNI AU.

KSAU tidak menjelaskan secara detail pesawat AWACS jenis apa yang akan dibeli TNI AU. Begitu juga pesawat tanker, tidak ditegaskan secara gamblang.

Rencana ini pernah disinggung selintas oleh Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto saat membuka latihan PPRC beberapa waktu lalu.

Saat itu Marsekal Hadi membayangkan, betapa lebih gampang mengatur pertempuran jika TNI memiliki pesawat AWACS.

Dalam sejarah berdirinya sejak 1946, TNI AU memang belum pernah mengoperasikan pesawat AWACS. Lain hal pesawat tanker, sudah pernah dioperasikan sebanyak dua unit yaitu KC-130 _Hercules_ yang didatangkan pada 1980-an.

AWACS adalah pesawat yang dikembangkan sebagai radar terbang. Dengan mengusung piringan radar di punggungnya, pesawat AWACS mampu mendeteksi pesawat, kapal dan wahana lainnya dari jarak jauh.

Dengan kemampuannya yang luar biasa itu, AWACS lantas difungsikan sebagai pengendali pertempuran dari udara. Karena kemampuan deteki yang kuat, AWACS bisa memberikan peringatan dini kepada pesawat dan pasukan kawan.

Kita tunggu informasi selanjutnya dari rencana TNI AU untuk mengakuisisi pesawat AWACS.

https://mylesat.com/2018/08/03/kutipan-ksau-menarik-tni-au-berencana-untuk-membeli-pesawat-awacs/

Video Launching Ceremony of Indonesian Navy newest LPD KRI Semarang-594 at PT PAL Shipyard.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Beriev signed memorandum of contract on November 2017 ?


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

mandala said:


> Indonesian Air Force Chief: Indonesian Air Force to buy AWACS, Transport Aircrafts, Air Refueling Tanker, Fighter Jets, Amphibian Aircrafts, Helicopters and UAVs.
> 
> https://mylesat.com/2018/08/03/kutipan-ksau-menarik-tni-au-berencana-untuk-membeli-pesawat-awacs/
> 
> Video Launching Ceremony of Indonesian Navy newest LPD KRI Semarang-594 at PT PAL Shipyard.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


very nice, congratulations......is there any follow up orders (LPD 124) after this???????

*LATIHAN OPERASI SAR KOARMADA II*















*KRI Martadinata (331) Returns to Pearl Harbor After At-Sea Phase of RIMPAC 2018*
*



*
*Republic of Indonesia Navy landing doc ship KRI Makassar 590 redturns to Pearl Harbor



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

mandala said:


> Indonesian Air Force Chief: Indonesian Air Force to buy AWACS, Transport Aircrafts, Air Refueling Tanker, Fighter Jets, Amphibian Aircrafts, Helicopters and UAVs.
> 
> *Kutipan KSAU Menarik, TNI AU Berencana untuk Membeli Pesawat AWACS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KSAU Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna. Foto: beny adrian/ mylesat.com
> 
> Satu hal menarik disinggung KSAU Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna dalam sambutannya pada saat penutupan Sekolah Penerbang (Sekbang) Angkatan 93 Terpadu tahun 2018 di Lanud Adisucipto, Jumat (3/8/2018).
> 
> *“TNI AU akan meningkatkan kekuatan dan kemampuannya dengan membeli berbagai alutsista baru seperti pesawat tempur, pesawat angkut, AWACS, tanker, amfibi, heli, dan UAV,” kata Marsekal Yuyu.*
> 
> Di antara tujuh jenis pesawat udara yang disebutkan Marsekal Yuyu, tentulah rencana pembelian pesawat AWACS (_Airborne Warning and Control System_) dan pesawat tanker menjadi sesuatu yang menarik dan berarti bagi TNI AU.
> 
> KSAU tidak menjelaskan secara detail pesawat AWACS jenis apa yang akan dibeli TNI AU. Begitu juga pesawat tanker, tidak ditegaskan secara gamblang.
> 
> Rencana ini pernah disinggung selintas oleh Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto saat membuka latihan PPRC beberapa waktu lalu.
> 
> Saat itu Marsekal Hadi membayangkan, betapa lebih gampang mengatur pertempuran jika TNI memiliki pesawat AWACS.
> 
> Dalam sejarah berdirinya sejak 1946, TNI AU memang belum pernah mengoperasikan pesawat AWACS. Lain hal pesawat tanker, sudah pernah dioperasikan sebanyak dua unit yaitu KC-130 _Hercules_ yang didatangkan pada 1980-an.
> 
> AWACS adalah pesawat yang dikembangkan sebagai radar terbang. Dengan mengusung piringan radar di punggungnya, pesawat AWACS mampu mendeteksi pesawat, kapal dan wahana lainnya dari jarak jauh.
> 
> Dengan kemampuannya yang luar biasa itu, AWACS lantas difungsikan sebagai pengendali pertempuran dari udara. Karena kemampuan deteki yang kuat, AWACS bisa memberikan peringatan dini kepada pesawat dan pasukan kawan.
> 
> Kita tunggu informasi selanjutnya dari rencana TNI AU untuk mengakuisisi pesawat AWACS.
> 
> https://mylesat.com/2018/08/03/kutipan-ksau-menarik-tni-au-berencana-untuk-membeli-pesawat-awacs/


A more detail article from the Indonesian Air Force website. Plan procurement includes AWACS, C-130J Super Hercules, Heavylift Helicopter & Combat SAR...etc.

*Lebih jauh Kasau menyampaikan, TNI Angkatan Udara tengah mengembangkan kekuatan serta meningkatkan kemampuan untuk mewujudkan TNI AU yang berkelas, kuat, andal dan disegani. Berbagai alutsista baru akan memperkuat jajaran TNI AU seperti pesawat tempur Sukhoi Su-35, pesawat angkut Hercules tipe-J, pesawat AWACS, jet tanker, pesawat amfibi, helikopter angkut berat dan combat SAR, serta pesawat nirawak/UAV. Pengembangan kekuatan tersebut tentunya memerlukan insan udara masa depan yang mumpuni untuk mengawakinya.
*
https://tni-au.mil.id/wingday-sekba...attitude-aspek-fundamental-bagi-awak-pesawat/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

*KRI BANDA ACEH LPD-593*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

Video of the Indonesian Navy new LPD KRI Semarang-594 towing process.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UMNOPutra

mandala said:


> A more detail article from the Indonesian Air Force website. Plan procurement includes AWACS, C-130J Super Hercules, Heavylift Helicopter & Combat SAR...etc.
> 
> *Lebih jauh Kasau menyampaikan, TNI Angkatan Udara tengah mengembangkan kekuatan serta meningkatkan kemampuan untuk mewujudkan TNI AU yang berkelas, kuat, andal dan disegani. Berbagai alutsista baru akan memperkuat jajaran TNI AU seperti pesawat tempur Sukhoi Su-35, pesawat angkut Hercules tipe-J, pesawat AWACS, jet tanker, pesawat amfibi, helikopter angkut berat dan combat SAR, serta pesawat nirawak/UAV. Pengembangan kekuatan tersebut tentunya memerlukan insan udara masa depan yang mumpuni untuk mengawakinya.
> *
> https://tni-au.mil.id/wingday-sekba...attitude-aspek-fundamental-bagi-awak-pesawat/



OMG ...there is still no consent from the BOSS .......So, your wet dream for SU 35 is still "sustainable".. 

Menteri Koordinator (Menko) bidang Politik, Hukum, Pertahanan dan Keamanan (Polhukam) Wiranto mengemukakan rencana membeli 11 pesawat Sukhoi SU-35 dari Rusia belum bisa dilakukan dalam waktu dekat. Pembelian masih menunggu pencabutan sanksi dari Amerika Serikat (AS) kepada negara-negara yang hendak membeli Sukhoi.

“Lah iyah, kalau nekat ada sanksi bagaimana. Kamu menghadapi sanski bagaimana? Dipikirkan enggak akibatnya,” kata Wiranto usai memimpin rapat koordinasi mengenai pengadaaan KFX di Kemenko Polhukam, Jakarta, Jumat (3/8).


----------



## mandala

Protection Level 5. Credit to Angkasa Review.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> OMG ...there is still no consent from the BOSS .......So, your wet dream for SU 35 is still "sustainable"..
> 
> Menteri Koordinator (Menko) bidang Politik, Hukum, Pertahanan dan Keamanan (Polhukam) Wiranto mengemukakan rencana membeli 11 pesawat Sukhoi SU-35 dari Rusia belum bisa dilakukan dalam waktu dekat. Pembelian masih menunggu pencabutan sanksi dari Amerika Serikat (AS) kepada negara-negara yang hendak membeli Sukhoi.
> 
> “Lah iyah, kalau nekat ada sanksi bagaimana. Kamu menghadapi sanski bagaimana? Dipikirkan enggak akibatnya,” kata Wiranto usai memimpin rapat koordinasi mengenai pengadaaan KFX di Kemenko Polhukam, Jakarta, Jumat (3/8).



Stupid, the US already gave exemption to Indonesia, havent you read the news? Anyway, TUDM only has 4 operational jets, that's a perfect example of incompetency.

Anyway, how's your mom? is she starting to sell her body now that your Glodok shop is no longer profitable?


----------



## mandala

New Kostrad Chief Lieutenant General Andika Perkasa visited Kostrad 1st Cavalry Battalion and is greeted with a display of Leopard 2 MBTs, ARV & AVLB and a demonstration by Leopard 2RI MBTs & ARV.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

UMNOPutra said:


> OMG ...there is still no consent from the BOSS .......So, your wet dream for SU 35 is still "sustainable"..
> 
> Menteri Koordinator (Menko) bidang Politik, Hukum, Pertahanan dan Keamanan (Polhukam) Wiranto mengemukakan rencana membeli 11 pesawat Sukhoi SU-35 dari Rusia belum bisa dilakukan dalam waktu dekat. Pembelian masih menunggu pencabutan sanksi dari Amerika Serikat (AS) kepada negara-negara yang hendak membeli Sukhoi.
> 
> “Lah iyah, kalau nekat ada sanksi bagaimana. Kamu menghadapi sanski bagaimana? Dipikirkan enggak akibatnya,” kata Wiranto usai memimpin rapat koordinasi mengenai pengadaaan KFX di Kemenko Polhukam, Jakarta, Jumat (3/8).



*US looks to ease sanctions on Russian export customers
Jon Grevatt* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
24 July 2018


The US Senate and House Committee on Armed Services has proposed an amendment to the country’s National Defense Authorization Act (NDAA) 2019 to ease sanctions on countries procuring defence equipment from Russia. _Jane’s_ understands the move is intended to support US efforts to build strategic partnerships in Asia Pacific.

The proposed amendment is provided in a conference report – tabled by the Senate committee on 24 July to accompany the final version of the NDAA 2019 – that proposes a “modified waiver” to Section 231 of the Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA).




Indonesia, which has recently ordered 11 Sukhoi Su-35 fighters (pictured), is one of several Asian countries targeted by proposed amendments to US law that will ease sanctions on Russia&#8217;s military customers. (Sukhoi)

CAATSA was signed into US law in August 2017 and imposes sanctions against Russia, as well as Iran and North Korea. Section 231 of CAATSA outlines the imposition of sanctions on “persons engaging in transactions with the intelligence or defence sectors of” Russia.

The proposed CAATSA amendment does not mention any countries in particular, but _Jane’s_ understands that the modification is intended to enable the United States to continue to build relations with India, *Indonesia*, and Vietnam. *These countries are regarded as important allies by Washington, but they also have a strong tradition of procuring military equipment from Russia*.

According to the Senate committee, the amendment to Section 231 of CAATSA will provide “flexibility for strategic partners and allies to move away from the use of Russian military equipment to American equipment, while ensuring that US defence and security interests remain protected”.

Specifically, the committee’s report states that any waiver should be in the interests of the United States, and that the waiver should be allowed if the procuring country is taking steps (or willing to take steps) to reduce its inventories of Russian defence equipment or is co-operating with the United States on security matters that are critical to US strategic interests.


----------



## Indos

UMNOPutra said:


> OMG ...there is still no consent from the BOSS .......So, your wet dream for SU 35 is still "sustainable"..
> 
> Menteri Koordinator (Menko) bidang Politik, Hukum, Pertahanan dan Keamanan (Polhukam) Wiranto mengemukakan rencana membeli 11 pesawat Sukhoi SU-35 dari Rusia belum bisa dilakukan dalam waktu dekat. Pembelian masih menunggu pencabutan sanksi dari Amerika Serikat (AS) kepada negara-negara yang hendak membeli Sukhoi.
> 
> “Lah iyah, kalau nekat ada sanksi bagaimana. Kamu menghadapi sanski bagaimana? Dipikirkan enggak akibatnya,” kata Wiranto usai memimpin rapat koordinasi mengenai pengadaaan KFX di Kemenko Polhukam, Jakarta, Jumat (3/8).



I dont get it...why a Chinese Malaysian like you support UMNO ???

The most important thing for Indonesia is to continue KFX / IFX program, not SU 35. The consideration is there because Indonesia is currently working on the same program with USA (KFX/IFX program). There is sensitive technology being shared on the program that need trust to each other. Despite that, as you can see from the above article, USA also consider Indonesia as its important partner in Asia Pacific region, thats why they also want to tolerate Indonesia decision in buying Russia military equipment.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Indos said:


> I dont get it...why a Chinese Malaysian like you support UMNO ???



Because his not Malaysian, he most likely either indonesian or someone from certain neighbouring country (not Malaysia)

BTW race & religion has little to do when it come to real politika. The only one who actually believe such non-sense usually are those who were at the near (or bottom) of the food chain.


----------



## Indos

trishna_amṛta said:


> Because his not Malaysian, he most likely either indonesian or someone from certain neighbouring country (not Malaysia)
> 
> BTW race & religion has little to do when it come to real politika. The only one who actually believe such non-sense usually are those who were at the near (or bottom) of the food chain.



Yes, he can be a Singaporean either. What I mean with my post is to tell people here that he has an agenda to divide at empera.....By seeing his post he is Chinese descend, it is the clue. He is pro Chinese Malaysian economic dominion in Malaysia which make him anti UMNO in reality. The recent news that he wrote comes from small and minor publication, I wonder why he can be so quick in finding this type of news. 

Aside from that, actually there are many good Singaporean poster on Youtube and other military forum like defense talk and Singaporean military forum (I forgot the name but the site has been sold). I wonder why so few members from Singapore in PDF. I see that only Indonesian members who grow in here compared to other South East Asian members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Yes, he can be a Singaporean either. What I mean with my post is to tell people here that he has an agenda to divide at empera.....By seeing his post he is Chinese descend, it is the clue. He is pro Chinese Malaysian economic dominion in Malaysia which make him anti UMNO in reality. The recent news that he wrote comes from small and minor publication, I wonder why he can be so quick in finding this type of news.
> 
> Aside from that, actually there are many good Singaporean poster on Youtube and other military forum like defense talk and Singaporean military forum (I forgot the name but the site has been sold). I wonder why so few members from Singapore in PDF. I see that only Indonesian members who grow in here compared to other South East Asian members.



Cause, most of other ASEAN countries got their own defense forum with their own language to attend


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Indos said:


> Yes, he can be a Singaporean either. What I mean with my post is to tell people here that he has an agenda to divide at empera.....By seeing his post he is Chinese descend, it is the clue. He is pro Chinese Malaysian economic dominion in Malaysia which make him anti UMNO in reality. The recent news that he wrote comes from small and minor publication, I wonder why he can be so quick in finding this type of news.



LOL I've never mention Singapore, merely "certain neighbouring country" which is not Malaysia, and yet there you are mentioning that little red dot LOL. You know for all purpose and intent it could be Australia, East Timor, or even PNG



Indos said:


> Aside from that, actually there are many good Singaporean poster on Youtube and other military forum like defense talk and Singaporean military forum (I forgot the name but the site has been sold). I wonder why so few members from Singapore in PDF. I see that only Indonesian members who grow in here compared to other South East Asian members.



You should try in forum or social media such as Quora, Facebook, even Youtube comment, then you will there are so many propaganda, black campaign, etc against everything Indonesia, and I found that most of them came from either Australia, and Singapore, with posters from Malaysia usually only trolling very specific topic.

I've been around the WWW since early 1996, and I've also been around in most world major cities with Africa, Middle-East, Australia, and New Zealand the only places I've haven't visit either for business or vacation. And what I've experience from certain country is some of them is racist in their daily life albeit doing it in subtle manner (Singapore), with another even worse where racism is institutionalized (Malaysia), and believe it or not, I actually were better treated (without prejudice) when I was in Los Angeles, Las Vegas, Houston, New York City (USA), and mainland Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Marine Rouge said:


> Cause, most of other ASEAN countries got their own defense forum with their own language to attend



Yup, it maybe the case



trishna_amṛta said:


> LOL I've never mention Singapore, merely "certain neighbouring country" which is not Malaysia, and yet there you are mentioning that little red dot LOL. You know for all purpose and intent it could be Australia, East Timor, or even PNG
> 
> 
> 
> You should try in forum or social media such as Quora, Facebook, even Youtube comment, then you will there are so many propaganda, black campaign, etc against everything Indonesia, and I found that most of them came from either Australia, and Singapore, with posters from Malaysia usually only trolling very specific topic.
> 
> I've been around the WWW since early 1996, and I've also been around in most world major cities with Africa, Middle-East, Australia, and New Zealand the only places I've haven't visit either for business or vacation. And what I've experience from certain country is some of them is racist in their daily life albeit doing it in subtle manner (Singapore), with another even worse where racism is institutionalized (Malaysia), and believe it or not, I actually were better treated (without prejudice) when I was in Los Angeles, Las Vegas, Houston, New York City (USA), and mainland Europe.



I doubt he is from Australia or even PNG by seeing his knowledge on Malaysia politics, it is either Chinese Malaysian or Singaporean to me,

You forgot Jakarta Post comment.....I see many hate coming from westerners that maybe majority coming from Australia. Yup Quora is another example.........LOL the question there he he


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ambalat



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bennedict

Marine Amphibious Recon Battalion
Credit to ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

KFX/IFX is now on detail design phase

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Indos said:


> KFX/IFX is now on detail design phase



Looks like F-22 and super hornet had a kid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Nilgiri said:


> Looks like F-22 and super hornet had a kid


 
Yup, it is quite similar with F 22, with Lockheed Martin working as technical assistant for KAI means that the copy seem legal to me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

Marine Rouge said:


> View attachment 490630


What fighter jets will be procured by 2024?


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

*Indonesia expecting first Su-35 fighter jet for October*

POSTED ON MONDAY, 06 AUGUST 2018 16:12

Indonesia is waiting to receive the first Su-35 Russian fighter jet by October this year, Indonesian Ambassador to Russia Mohammad Wahid Supriyadi has said. "_We expect the first out of eleven S-35 fighter jets to be delivered by October this year,_" he said. "_We mark the Indonesian National Armed Forces Day in October and we want to time the aircraft’s delivery to coincide with this date,_" the Indonesian diplomat said.




*A Russian Air Force Su-35 flying at MAKS 2017 air show*

Indonesia hopes to receive the aircraft as soon as possible. "_The sooner the better,_" the ambassador said, but the sides are now discussing technical details.

Previous reports said that Jakarta wanted to buy 10 multirole Su-35 fighter jets to replace the outdated U.S. F-5 Tiger aircraft, which have been in service with the Indonesian army since 1980. The Russian State Corporation Rostec reported later that Indonesia had received a commercial offer, which mentioned 11 aircraft.

The fighter jet is supposed to be handed over to the Indonesian side before October 5 when a parade usually takes place in Indonesia to mark the 73rd anniversary of foundation of the Indonesian National Armed Forces. The Su-35 fighter jet is expected to participate in the parade.

Read more: http://www.airrecognition.com/index...ting-first-su-35-fighter-jet-for-october.html

Russian KnAAPO officials in Iswahjudi AFB to check on preparation for the home base of Su-35 fighter jets.

*Rusia Datangi Lanud Iswahjudi Cek Markas Pesawat Sukhoi SU-35*

Senin, 6 Agustus 2018 | 22:25 WIB






*MAGETAN, KOMPAS.com* — Tim survei dari Departemen Pertahanan Rusia mendatangi Lanud Iswahjudi, Senin ( 6/8/2018).

Tim berjumlah sepuluh orang ahli itu menentukan lokasi dan kebutuhan yang akan dipersiapkan pihak pabrikan pesawat Sukhoi SU-35 Rusia.

"Survei ini bertujuan untuk menentukan lokasi dan kebutuhan yang akan dipersiapkan pihak pabrikan pesawat Sukhoi SU-35 Komsomolkom-on-Amur aircraft plant them," kata Kepala Penerangan dan Perpustakaan Lanud Iswahjudi, Mayor Sus Hamdi Londong Allo, Senin (6/8/2018).

Rencananya, sambung Londong, survei berlangsung dua hari dengan melibatkan 10 ahli dari Rusia.

Selama di Lanud Iswahjudi, rombongan dibawa ke Skadron 14, hangar, selter apron, aerodrome, _runway, taxyway, fire fighter vehicles_, GPL, simulator, hingga Depo 60.

Londong mengatakan, peninjauan ini merupakan tindak lanjut dari kesepakatan Pemerintah Indonesia yang akan memboyong 11 pesawat Sukhoi SU 35.

Sebelas pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-35 itu menggantikan pesawat pendahulunya F-5 yang sudah pensiun beroperasi.

Penandatanganan kesepakatan pembelian pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-35 sudah ditandatangani Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan (Kabaranahan Kemhan) Laksda TNI Agus Setiadji.

Dipilihnya Lanud Iswahjudi sebagai markas 11 pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-35 atas perintah KSAU, Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna.

Untuk rombongan tim dari Rusia, dipimpin Mr Tsylakov Yuri selaku Deputy Director of The Air Force Departement dari Rusia.

Sementara Kadispamsanau (Kepala Dinas Pengamanan dan sandi Angkatan Udara) Marsma TNI Andi Kustoro dan Kadislog Lanud Iswahjudi, Kolonel Tek Royke C Manusiwa ikut mendampingi tim Rusia.

Sukhoi SU-35 memiliki panjang 21, 9 meter, dengan lebar 15, 3 meter. Pesawat yang dilengkapi sepasang mesin Saturn izdeliye (produk) 117S (AL-41F1S) turbofan itu, mampu melesat hingga dua kali kecepatan suara hingga 2.400 kilometer per jam. 

Indonesia menjadi negara kedua yang membeli pesawat tersebut dari Rusia. Sebelumnya, pada 2015, Tiongkok pada 2015 lalu membeli 24 unit Sukhoi SU-35. 

https://regional.kompas.com/read/20...nud-iswahjudi-cek-markas-pesawat-sukhoi-su-35

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Game.Invade said:


> What fighter jets will be procured by 2024?



According to many source it will be F16

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

TNI Kirim Pasukan Reaksi Cepat Penanggulangan Bencana ke Lombok

Pasukan Reaksi Cepat Penanggulangan Bencana (PRCPB) TNI memasukkan logistik dan sejumlah peralatan ke kapal rumah sakit KRI dr. Soeharso (SHS)–990, di Dermaga Madura Koarmada II, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Senin (06/8/2018). Satgas PCRPB TNI lengkap dengan logistik dan tenaga medis akan menjalankan misi operasi kemanusiaan, dalam rangka mendukung penanggulangan bencana gempa bumi yang terjadi di Lombok, NTB.

Dalam misi ini, Koarmada II juga mengirimkan KRI Karel Satsuit Tubun (KST)–356 yang juga diberangkatkan dari Surabaya dan KRI Kakap (KKP)–811 yang diberangkatkan dari Makassar untuk ikut serta dalam misi bakti sosial di Lombok.





















_https://photo.sindonews.com/view/28...reaksi-cepat-penanggulangan-bencana-ke-lombok_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

24 Tahun Vakum, Marinir Kembali Gelar Latihan Tempur di Tanjung Todak

Setelah 24 tahun senyap, Kamis (2/8/2018) sekitar pukul 06.00 WIB, Pantai Tanjung Todak, Dabo Singkep, Kabupaten Lingga, Kepulauan Riau (Kepri), berhasil dikuasai dan diduduki marinir. Lebih kurang 1.210 personel TNI AL yang tergabung dalam beberapa kesatuan ini dengan cepat melumpuhkan dan mengusir lawan yang sejak lama menduduki pulau tersebut.







"Dalam latihan ini, pasukan Koarmada I dari satuan Marinir bersama pasukan tank amfibi berhasil mengambil alih pantai Tanjung Todak dari kuasaan musuh hanya dalam 30 menit," ujar Panglima Koarmada I Laksamana Muda (Laksda) TNI Yudo Margono kepada _Kompas.com_, Kamis (2/8/2018).

Setelah berhasil mengamankan area pantai Tanjung Todak, Komando Armada (Koarmada) I yang mengomandoi operasi tempur tersebut melanjutkan operasi tahap gerakan menuju sasaran (GMS), tahap serbuan, dan tahap pengakhiran.

Operasi ini merupakan operasi pertama setelah 24 tahun vakum menggelar latihan di salah satu pulau terluar yang ada di Kepri.

Yudo juga mengatakan, latihan pendaratan amfibi yang berhasil menguasai pantai Tanjung Todak Dabo Singkep ini merupakan puncak latihan Gladi Tugas Tempur (Glagaspur) tingkat III yang sudah berjalan sejak Senin (30/7/2018) kemarin.

"Latihan ini dimulai dari Dermaga Kolinlamil, Tanjung Periok, perairan Bangka Belitung dan terakhir di Pantai Tanjung Todak, Dabo Singkep Kabupaten Lingga," kata Yudo.

Dalam latihan ini Koarmada I melibatkan 17 KRI dan dua kompi marinir dalam meningkatkan kesiapsiagaan personel dan alutsista Koarmada I serta mengukur kemampuan Satuan Tugas Koarmada I dalam mendukung tugas TNI AL meminimalisasi ancaman dari laut.

Selain itu, Latihan Glagaspur III ini juga berupaya melatih kemampuan penyiapan Operasi Amfibi guna menghadapi dan menggagalkan penguasaan wilayah NKRI oleh pihak musuh serta melatih kemampuan Komando, Kendali dan Komunikasi dengan seluruh unsur maupun satuan terkait Operasi Amfibi.






"Kami juga menerjunkan pasukan Marinir dan 17 KRI yang terdiri dari 1 KRI jenis Multi Role Light Freegat (MLRF), 2 KRI jenis Perusak Kawal (PK) Parchim Class dan 4 KRI Jenis Angkut Tank Frosch (ATF)," jelas Yudo.

"Kemudian 2 KRI Jenis Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR 40), 4 KRI Jenis Kapal Patroli (PC), 1 KRI Jenis Bantu Tunda Samudera (BTD), 2 KRI jenis Penyapu Ranjau (PR), 2 unsur pesawat udara yang terdiri dari 1 Pesud Cassa-6205 dan 1 pesawat Helly BO-105," katanya menambahkan.

Sementara Pasukan Marinir (Pasmar 1) lanjut Yudo menggelar kekuatan 2 SSK Pasukan Pendarat (Pasrat), 3 Tank BMP-3F serta 7 Pansam BTR-50M.

"Kami berharap dari latihan ini para prajurit dapat meningkatkan profesionalisme sesuai bidang tugasnya. Ini masih dalam lingkup yang kecil dan ke depan evaluasi dari latihan ini akan dilakukan lebih besar lagi," ujarnya.
Latihan yang melibatkan 1.210 personel ini ditutup dengan penandatanganan prasasti latihan pendaratan amfibi yang dilakukan Panglima Koarmada I Laksamana Muda (Laksda) TNI Yudo Margono berserta sejumlah pejabat di jajarannya.

"Latihan ini juga merupakan peresmian dibukanya kembali Pantai Tanjung Todak sebagai lokasi latihan yang terakhir kali dilakukan di tahun 1994 silam," kata Yudo.
"Dan, ke depan, latihan tempur seperti ini akan rutin dilakukan dan bertempat di Pantai Tanjung Todak, Dabo Singkep, Kabupaten Lingga ini," ungkapnya.





















_https://foto.kompas.com/photo/read/...-Latihan-Tempur-di-Tanjung-Todak#&gid=1&pid=7_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Security forces simulate provocation, hostage situation in Jakarta*
Selasa, 7 Agustus 2018 13:27 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Chi Jo-yao





Security forces simulated a riot against athletes and a hostage situation in a parking lot before Pondok Indah Golf Gallery, one of the two Asian Games venues in South Jakarta on Monday (6/8). (Chi Jo-yao)

Jakarta, Aug 6 (ANTARA News) - Indonesian security forces fended off crowd`s provocation and saved hostages from a hijacked bus in a drill on Monday, as the countdown to the 2018 Asian Games continued.

"Today we have organized a security simulation for the athletes on their way into the venue," South Jakarta Police Chief Sr. Comr. Indra Jafar said in an interview after the drill here on Monday.

Security forces simulated a riot against athletes and a hostage situation. For the drill, dozens of officers from South Jakarta, the Mobile Brigade Corps, and Indonesian National Armed Forces gathered in a parking lot before Pondok Indah Golf Gallery, one of the two Asian Games venues in South Jakarta.

"The entire drill went well," said Jafar.

"We will apply a three-ring security system for the Asian Games. The first ring covers inside the venue; the second covers outside the venue; and the third covers the area nearby. The security officers will apply another open-and-closed security system as well," the Police Chief added.

For the open system, officers wearing uniforms will patrol Asian Games venues; for the closed system, plain clothes officers will accompany athletes and VIP guests as undercover bodyguards.

"According to the military chief (Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto) and the national police chief (General Tito Karnavian), the most serious threat are the terror attacks that intend to disrupt the event,"said Jafar.

Indonesian special forces completed a counter-terrorism drill on Aug. 1, simulating a militant attack at the complex of Gelora Bung Karno Stadium, the main stadium of the Asian Games.

The continental sporting event is set to run from Aug. 18 to Sept. 2 in Jakarta and Palembang. The southeast Asia`s biggest country is preparing to host tens of thousands of athletes and spectators.

Editing by Suharto
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Silahtar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027144204592590849

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Silahtar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027144204592590849



May be the translation is :

Indonesian (Air Force, Army, Police Department, Ministry of Defence) officers at our Indonesian Embassy Facility at Ankara


----------



## Nike

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> May be the translation is :
> 
> Indonesian (Air Force, Army, Police Department, Ministry of Defence) officers at our Indonesian Embassy Facility at Ankara



Talking about TAI ANKA maybe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*PT PAL launches Indonesian Navy’s sixth LPD*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
05 August 2018
*Key Points*

Indonesian shipbuilder PT PAL has launched the country’s sixth landing platform dock
The Indonesian Navy is on track to operate the vessel by 2019
State-owned shipbuilder PT PAL has launched the Indonesian Navy’s (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI–AL’s), sixth landing platform dock (LPD) ship.

The vessel, which bears the pennant number 594, was launched on 3 August at PT PAL’s facilities in Surabaya. A contract for the LPD was signed between the company and the Indonesian government in January 2017, and the vessel was subsequently laid down in August the same year.

The yet-to-be-named vessel is the third Indonesian LPD to be built indigenously by PT PAL, based on a design by South Korea’s Dae Sun Shipbuilding and Engineering.
https://www.janes.com/article/82184/pt-pal-launches-indonesian-navy-s-sixth-lpd

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Looks like four AS565 MBe Panther ASW helicopters are ready for delivery to the Indonesian Navy.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

KFX/IFX 109






http://www.sedaily.com/NewsView/1S0ZX8CNSD





http://www.sedaily.com/NewsView/1S0TIC8G6S/GE05

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

KF-X/IF-X PMR Meeting.






https://m.blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=jhst3103&logNo=221334170239

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Credit to Yonkav 1 Kostrad.
















https://www.instagram.com/yonkav1_kostrad/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

I found in TNI, in all matra only pick mans with very good physics and fit body to hold higher officer ranks besides other criterion. It seems your career will be stuck if you got obesse

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

mandala said:


> Credit to Yonkav 1 Kostrad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/yonkav1_kostrad/



I wonder why we don't buy AMAP-B heavy for those Leopard 2A4+. 
It will be far more cheaper to do so compare to upgrading them with Revolution external armour package (the nanocrystalline steel external armour is the single most expensive item in the Revolution upgrade package).


----------



## mandala

Just read in Windu Paramarta IG in one of his recent photos that the Pindad Medium Tank is set to undergo live firing test. And it seems by looking at his recent IG photos the 105mm barrel is different and much longer. (maybe its just me or the angle of the photo)


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


I don't know what's up with the barrel

Edit: After some research, I think it's just the midsection of thermal sleeve removed. The length is still the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Var Dracon said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> I don't know what's up with the barrel
> 
> Edit: After some research,* I think it's just the midsection of thermal sleeve removed.* The length is still the same.


Although the mid section removed i still think its a bit longer maybe around 30 cm longer. Or is it just the angle of the photo.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## toke115



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Fighting against fire in Sumatra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Home Daerah Jawa Timur
*Menguji Mobilitas Medium Tank Pindad di Sarangan*
Arif Budianto
Jum'at 10 Agustus 2018 - 10:58 WIB




Medium tank Pindad saat melakukan uji mobilitas di kawasan Sarangan, Magetan, Jawa Timur, Jumat (10/8/2018). Foto SINDOnews/Arif Budianto
MAGETAN - Setelah berhasil melakukan uji ledak menggunakan 10 kg TNT, kali ini PT Pindad melakukan uji mobilitas medium tank di kawasan Wisata Sarangan, Magetan, Jawa Timur, Jumat (10/8/2018). 

Uji mobilitas dimaksudkan untuk mengetahui kekuatan menanjak, menikung, dan kecepatan pada kemiringan antara 30 hingga 60 derajat. Uji jelajah untuk pertama kalinya ini, dilakukan di medan menanjak dan menikung. 



Pantauan SINDOnews di lokasi, uji jelajah dilakukan pada jarak 1,6 km dengan ketajaman tanjakan hingga 60 derajat. Tank buatan Pindad kerja sama dengan FNSS Turki berhasil melaju dengan kecepatan normal. Informasi yang didapat, medium tank mampu menyelesaikan track sekitar 4 menit. 

Seusai melakukan tracking sejauh 1,6 km, medium tank kembali melakukan tracking jalan sejauh 4 km dengan kemiringan hingga 50 derajat. Targetnya, medium tank mampu menyelesaikan rute 4 km selama 15 menit. 

Rencananya, setelah melakukan uji jelajah di Sarangan, medium tank Pindad bakal berjalan menuju Yogyakarta, untuk selanjutnya menuju Kebumen, Jawa Tengah. Di sana, medium tank bakal diuji jelajah on road, jelajah off road, uji lintas pasir, dan ketahanan endurance dengan posisi mesin menyala 3 x 24 jam. 

Diketahui, medium tank Pindad adalah kendaraan tank pertama buatan anak negeri. Tank ini ditargetkan menyelesaikan berbagai tahapan pengujian sebelum diproduksi secara massal pada 2019.
(zik)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

mandala said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram







second prototype isn't it? it has different type of rubber pad with previous prototype


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Philippines to set up anti-terrorism cooperation*
Jumat, 10 Agustus 2018 20:28 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: antara





Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu (left) and Philippine Defense Minister Delfina N Lorenzana (right) hold a bilateral meeting in Manila, Philippines, Friday (08/10/2018). The two ministers of defense agreed to increase cooperation in defense and security, including eradicating terrorism. (ANTARA News/Rini Utami)

Manila (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and the Philippines have agreed to enhance defense cooperation, including for the eradication of terrorism, by involving ground, sea, and air forces.

"We have successfully carried out cooperation in eradicating terrorism by sea and air, and in future, we want similar cooperation on land," Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu remarked in Manila, the Philippines, on Friday.

At a meeting with his Philippine counterpart Delfin N Lorenzana, Ryacudu noted that the defense cooperation between the two countries, includes the eradication of terrorists, had gone well.

"We want this cooperation to be more evident in its implementation on the field, as the problem of terrorism is not only a matter of (concern for) Indonesia and the Philippines but also for all countries in the region," he noted.

Hence, the two countries need to be more concrete in taking this partnership forward in a sustainable manner, as terrorism is not a problem that is going to last only a year or two," the former Indonesian Army chief of staff noted.

In the meantime, Philippine Defense Minister Delfin N. Lorenzana stated that terrorism was a crime that transcended the country`s borders.

"Hence, we must establish cooperation to overcome the problem. Indonesia, the Philippines, and other countries in the region face diverse security challenges and threats, including terrorism," Lorenzana noted.

According to Lorenzana, the implementation of the defense and security cooperation between the Republic of Indonesia and the Philippines was a form of commitment to realize security and stability for the two countries and the region.

He emphasized that defense cooperation between the two countries must continue to be intensified through various platforms, such as dialogue and information exchange.

Reporting by Rini Utami
Editing by Otniel Tamindael
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Credit to kin9sman @ Kaskus.






https://www.kaskus.co.id/lastpost/5549934a9a095157668b456d#post5b6e399d1ee5df01208b4567

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

mandala said:


> Credit to kin9sman @ Kaskus.
> 
> View attachment 491502
> 
> 
> https://www.kaskus.co.id/lastpost/5549934a9a095157668b456d#post5b6e399d1ee5df01208b4567



For anyone that wonder why thermal sleve missing in the middle of cannon, user want to add gun stand so some thermal sleve need to go to make a room. 

EVEN THOUGH it already design not to and don't have to add gun stand....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

umigami said:


> For anyone that wonder why thermal sleve missing in the middle of cannon, user want to add gun stand so some thermal sleve need to go to make a room.
> 
> EVEN THOUGH it already design not to and don't have to add gun stand....


I think the removal of the thermal sleeve mid section is just temporary as the Pindad Medium Tank is set to begin live firing test iinm end of August.


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

*Maintaining Indonesia, Philippine border security*
Jumat, 10 Agustus 2018 21:11 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Otniel Tamindael





Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu (left) and Philippine Defense Minister Delfin Lorenzana (right) shake hands after attending the Philippines-Indonesia Bilateral Meeting in Manila, Philippines, Friday (08/10/2018). (ANTARA PHOTO/HO/Dok Puskom Kemhan Juli Syawaludin)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Although the situation in the border region of Indonesia and the Philippines is relatively safe, the threat of terrorism should continue to be monitored by intensifying border security.

Hence, the two countries have reaffirmed bilateral cooperation and their commitment to work hand-in-hand in maintaining the security at their common borders to prevent transnational crime and terrorism.

Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu has said that the dislocation of the ISIS group and Abu Sayyaf Group (ASG), which was part of the Moro National Liberation Front (MNLF), was heavily involved in extorting money from foreigners through its Kidnap-for-Ransom (KFR) activities.

The Indonesian Ministry of Defense recorded that the concentration of most personnel in Zamboanga, Marawi, Zulu and Barangay is not ideological, compared to the more militant and fundamentalist MNLF in the Lanao del Sur complex and Basilan regions.

Their strength is currently around 1,267 militants, 40 of whom are Indonesian citizens, with the largest 200-300 militants in Basilan being led by Uruji Indama, while the Abu Sayyaf in Jolo is led by Radulon Sahiran, who has mixed weapons with concentrations in Zamboanga, Basilan, Jolo, Barangay and Lanau der Sul.

Hence, Indonesia and the Philippines have agreed to expand defense cooperation, including seeking the eradication of terrorism by involving ground, sea, and air forces.

"We have successfully carried out cooperation in eradicating terrorism by sea and air, and in the future we want similar cooperation on land," Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said in Manila, the Philippines, on Friday.

At a meeting with his Philippine counterpart, Delfin N Lorenzana, Ryacudu noted that the defense cooperation between the two countries, including the eradication of terrorists, had gone well.

"We want this cooperation to be more evident in its implementation in the field, as the problem of terrorism is not only a matter of (concern for) Indonesia and the Philippines, but also for all countries in the region," he noted.

For this reason, the two countries need to be more concrete in taking this partnership forward in a sustainable manner, as terrorism is not a problem that is going to last only a year or two, the former Indonesian Army chief of staff noted.

In the meantime, Philippine Defense Minister Delfin N. Lorenzana stated that terrorism was a crime that transcended the country`s borders.

"Hence, we must establish cooperation to overcome the problem. Indonesia, the Philippines, and other countries in the region face diverse security challenges and threats, including terrorism," Lorenzana noted.

According to Lorenzana, the implementation of the defense and security cooperation between the Republic of Indonesia and the Philippines was a form of commitment to realize security and stability for the two countries and the region.

He emphasized that defense cooperation between the two countries must continue to be intensified through various platforms, such as dialogue and information exchanges.

The government of Indonesia has made every effort to deal with terrorism through both soft and hard approaches.

President Jokowi has said acts of terrorism pose a threat that law enforcement agencies must deal with properly.

In addition, cooperation between Indonesia and other countries in fighting radicalism and terrorism should continue to be improved in order to prevent its spreading influence.

Radicalism developing in Indonesia is believed to be a transnational ideology and a product imported from specific countries.

Therefore, Indonesia and the Philippines have agreed to increase their joint border security efforts, especially along their marine boundaries, through coordinated patrols.

Such coordinated patrols by the two countries` navies have become part of the military cooperation that has worked well.

So far, military cooperation between the two countries has been successful in education, as well as training and operations, especially coordinated patrols along the two countries` sea borders.

For Indonesia, the country remains committed to combating terrorism, through stopping the financing and money laundering in its jurisdictions, and through regional and international cooperation.

Money laundering is the process that criminals use to "clean" the money they make from carrying out crimes, such as fraud, dealing in illegal drugs, and tax evasion.

People who finance terrorism use similar methods to channel funds to money launderers for violent causes, and to disguise those who provide and receive the money.

Hence, the International Monetary Fund, in recent years, has been assuming a greater role in anti-money laundering and combating the financing of terrorism.

In its commitment to eradicate money laundering and financing terrorism, Indonesia is involved in the Association of the Asia Pacific Group on Money Laundering, which has 41 member countries.

This organization seeks to ensure that each member country, including Indonesia, is actively pursuing standards of action established in anti-money laundering policies, financing terrorism, and widespread funding of weapons of mass destruction.

Indonesia has officially become an observer at the FATF, an inter-state cooperation forum aimed at establishing the global standard of anti-money laundering regimes, and the prevention of financing terrorism.

Edited by Andi Abdussalam
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

_*Indonesia wants to purchase 11 Sukhoi SU-35 fighter jets from Russia. *_(Antara Photo/Siswowidodo)


_By_ *Robertus Wardi* _on 8:14 pm Aug 10, 2018_ 
_Category_ *Business , Trade
Jakarta.* The Ministry of Defense wants to purchase 11 Sukhoi SU-35 fighter jets from Russia, even though the move may come with a risk of American sanctions.

In August 2017, President Donald Trump imposed sanctions on Russia. Some of Russian financial assets were frozen by the US, access to loans was limited, and the country's exports and imports with the US were capped. The sanctions can extend to any country that purchases Russian products.

Indonesia wants to acquire 11 SU-35s for $1.14 billion to replace its old F-5 Tigers. It was agreed last year that Russia would accept Indonesian export products such as coffee, palm oil and tea in payment.

In February, the two countries signed a contract for the procurement, which included full combat specifications of the aircraft.

"If the contract comes into effect this August, then two units will arrive in 2019," the ministry's public communications head Totok Sugiharto said in Jakarta Thursday (09/08).

"We don't have any enemies. We're on good terms with America, as we're also buying their Hercules [planes]. We just happen to be on good terms with Russia and other countries as well. So, we're not making any enemies," he said.

Indonesia also plans to purchase five newest Hercules carrier planes to strengthen the military's weapons systems and replace the old models at its disposal.

"If we encounter no obstacles, those planes will likely arrive in two years' time. We have only just ordered them from the US," Totok added.

Last week, however, Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister Wiranto announced that plans to purchase the SU-35s could not be accomplished in the near future, due to the possible US sanctions.

"What are you going to do if we get hit by these sanctions? Try and think about the consequences," he said, adding that the purchase of weapons is not as simple as of ordinary goods. Multiple factors must be taken into account.

"Everything has to be in sync, got it?" Wiranto said.

Several Asian countries, including Indonesia, India, and Vietnam, are under threat of American sanctions for importing Russian-produced weapons systems.

The sanctions aim to punish Russian President Vladimir Putin for the 2014 annexation of the Crimean Peninsula from Ukraine, involvement in the Syrian war, and interference in the 2016 US presidential election. They extend to all US allies that purchase Russian weapons and equipment.

Indonesia is negotiating with the US to have the sanctions lifted.

http://jakartaglobe.id/trade/defense-ministry-wants-sukhoi-fighter-jets-despite-us-sanctions-risk/


----------



## striver44

*Indonesian Army KOSTRAD 1st Cav batallion firing exercise 7-9th August 2018*








*Indonesian Naval task force for the rehabilitation and Aid of Lombok Earthquake*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## striver44

*China can veto foreign war games in SE Asia under draft code: analyst*
*ABS-CBN News*
Posted at Aug 08 2018 08:56 AM | Updated as of Aug 08 2018 09:31 AM




Filipino soldiers take positions as a U.S. military CH-47 helicopter takes off during the 2015 Balikatan war games. _Reuters file photo_
MANILA - China can "veto" potential military exercises between Southeast Asian nations and foreign powers outside the region if the current draft code of conduct is passed, an analyst warned Wednesday.

In the present document, Beijing proposed that it and members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations cannot engage in "joint military exercises with external powers without the notification and consent of the other states," said Jay Batongbacal, director of U.P. Institute for Maritime Affairs and Law of the Sea.



China wants military drills with ASEAN in disputed sea, excluding US
ASEAN draft code of conduct with China signals start of negotiations: analyst
"If this were to be agreed upon, you will have a situation where for example, the Philippines would not be able to have Balikatan exercises simply because China has objected to it," he told ANC's Headstart.

Such a scenario would be to China's advantage because it "does not have any military alliances yet it is a dominant power in the region," said Batongbacal.

In the draft text, as reported by Agence France-Presse, Beijing suggested that China and the 10 ASEAN states should carry out joint military exercises regularly.

However, the drills should not involve countries outside the region "unless the parties concerned are notified beforehand and express no objection."

Watch more in iWantv or TFC.tv
"I don’t think that the Philippines should accept this, in the same way that other nations in the region because it will limit their options, limit their ability to even defend themselves and to enhance or develop their own military capabilities," said Batongbacal.

"They should have the choice. What this will do is to severely undermine the alliances between the Philippines and United States, between Thailand and the United States, etc.," he added.

The US and the Philippines are bound by the 1951 Mutual Defense Treaty and two other agreements that allow US troops to have rotating presence in the country.

A Palace spokesman earlier said Malacañang does not object to Chinese proposals to hold military drills with Southeast Asian nations that will exclude the United States, a major military power in the Pacific and South China Sea.


Palace: No objection to Chinese military drills with ASEAN
Presidential Spokesperson Harry Roque said China’s objective in pursuing an all-Asian military drill was to “have a military relation [with its] neighbors.”

“I’m sure defense authorities will study the matter seriously. We find nothing objectionable to the fact that China would want to exclude non-Asians from the military exercise,” Roque said in a press briefing in Malaybalay City, Bukidnon.

“The United States is 10,000 miles away. If the intention is to build stronger relations between military forces who are neighbors, then the US would be out of place.”

of all countries great just great>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>https://www.rnw.org/archive/asean-must-push-china-sea-code-indonesia

ASEAN has transformed itself from mainly a bloc originally against communism into a league of commie sellouts.......


----------



## Logam42

striver44 said:


> *China can veto foreign war games in SE Asia under draft code: analyst*
> *ABS-CBN News*
> Posted at Aug 08 2018 08:56 AM | Updated as of Aug 08 2018 09:31 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filipino soldiers take positions as a U.S. military CH-47 helicopter takes off during the 2015 Balikatan war games. _Reuters file photo_
> MANILA - China can "veto" potential military exercises between Southeast Asian nations and foreign powers outside the region if the current draft code of conduct is passed, an analyst warned Wednesday.
> 
> In the present document, Beijing proposed that it and members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations cannot engage in "joint military exercises with external powers without the notification and consent of the other states," said Jay Batongbacal, director of U.P. Institute for Maritime Affairs and Law of the Sea.
> 
> 
> 
> China wants military drills with ASEAN in disputed sea, excluding US
> ASEAN draft code of conduct with China signals start of negotiations: analyst
> "If this were to be agreed upon, you will have a situation where for example, the Philippines would not be able to have Balikatan exercises simply because China has objected to it," he told ANC's Headstart.
> 
> Such a scenario would be to China's advantage because it "does not have any military alliances yet it is a dominant power in the region," said Batongbacal.
> 
> In the draft text, as reported by Agence France-Presse, Beijing suggested that China and the 10 ASEAN states should carry out joint military exercises regularly.
> 
> However, the drills should not involve countries outside the region "unless the parties concerned are notified beforehand and express no objection."
> 
> Watch more in iWantv or TFC.tv
> "I don’t think that the Philippines should accept this, in the same way that other nations in the region because it will limit their options, limit their ability to even defend themselves and to enhance or develop their own military capabilities," said Batongbacal.
> 
> "They should have the choice. What this will do is to severely undermine the alliances between the Philippines and United States, between Thailand and the United States, etc.," he added.
> 
> The US and the Philippines are bound by the 1951 Mutual Defense Treaty and two other agreements that allow US troops to have rotating presence in the country.
> 
> A Palace spokesman earlier said Malacañang does not object to Chinese proposals to hold military drills with Southeast Asian nations that will exclude the United States, a major military power in the Pacific and South China Sea.
> 
> 
> Palace: No objection to Chinese military drills with ASEAN
> Presidential Spokesperson Harry Roque said China’s objective in pursuing an all-Asian military drill was to “have a military relation [with its] neighbors.”
> 
> “I’m sure defense authorities will study the matter seriously. We find nothing objectionable to the fact that China would want to exclude non-Asians from the military exercise,” Roque said in a press briefing in Malaybalay City, Bukidnon.
> 
> “The United States is 10,000 miles away. If the intention is to build stronger relations between military forces who are neighbors, then the US would be out of place.”
> 
> of all countries great just great>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>https://www.rnw.org/archive/asean-must-push-china-sea-code-indonesia
> 
> ASEAN has transformed itself from mainly a bloc originally against communism into a league of commie sellouts.......


I doubt that draft would pass in its current form.

Indonesia won't stand for it, Vietnam would throw a fit, and Malaysia will refuse to basically severe ties with its 4 nation alliance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New army bases on Natuna island

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

Mobility test Pindad/FNSS Medium Tank.





















https://www.inews.id/multimedia/read/211533...al-tahun-2020/1

Credit to suaramerdeka.






https://www.suaramerdeka.com/news/baca/1142...ntai-setrojenar

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## striver44

Indonesian Army 11th field artillery batallion firing exercise using 76mm field guns. 11th August 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
the old Parchim

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Uji Coba MEDtank... Rencana dekat akan ujicoba tembak sambil jalan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Pindad/FNSS Medium Tank mobility test.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

mandala said:


> Pindad/FNSS Medium Tank mobility test.


meanwhile here imagining how cool those harimau hitam will be side by side with Leopards in an actual military exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pesawat CN295 telah menyelesaikan tahap Customer Flight Acceptance yang selanjutnya akan dilakukan Aircraft Acceptance, kemudian akan dikirimkan kepada Polisi Udara.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

Indonesia, filipina, malaysia operasi militer darat gabungan di filipina selatan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Pindad/FNSS Medium Tank. Credit to Kompas.






https://kompas.id/baca/utama/2018/08/12/tni-butuh-kendaraan-handal-di-segala-medan/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Pindad/FNSS Medium Tank mobility test coverage by Ratih TV Kebumen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

*All of ASEAN Follows Duterte’s Lead as Historic Draft Agreement on South China Sea is Adopted*
Written by Adam Garrie on 2018-08-03



*An achievement for peace through cooperation and pooled prosperity *

At the conclusion of the ASEAN Foreign Ministers Summit in Singapore which has attracted non-ASEAN partners from across the world, Chinese State Councilor and Foreign Minister Wang Yi announced that after discussions with his ASEAN counterparts in Singapore, a new draft for the Code of Conduct (COC) had been mutually agreed between Beijing and the Association of South East Asian Nations regarding the positions of all parties with South China Sea claims. This agreement will serve as the basis for the rules governing maritime action and connectivity in the South China Sea until a final settlement can be reached on the issue after a period of continued respectful dialogue between Beijing and ASEAN members.

This is a milestone not only because it looks to chart a clear course towards a negotiated settlement regarding the rules of engagement and status of claims in the Sea but it also demonstrates that the quickest and most mutually just path to the harmonisation of cooperation among nations in the South China Sea region is through direct dialogue which is underscored by the reality that China and ASEAN are growing economic partners who can gain much from mutual cooperation and who stand to lose a great deal by succumbing to non-Asian meddling in a regional dispute.

Speaking shortly after the agreement was solidified, Wang Yi told the press, “_I believe that the negotiations on COC can be speeded up if we exclude external interference_“. As part of the new draft COC, China will station rescue and relief ships in the Sea as part of an effort to provide aid to crews who experience safety hazards in the sea. China further proposed other joint cooperative efforts between its own expert crews and those of ASEAN members throughout the wider region in a clear embrace of the spirit of peace through prosperity.

Singaporean Foreign Minister Vivian Balakrishnan who hosted the meeting said of the agreement,

_*“I am pleased to announce yet another milestone in the COC (Code of Conduct) process. AMS (ASEAN member states) and China have arrived at a single draft COC negotiating text, which will be a living document and the basis of future COC negotiations”.*_





*China’s peaceful goals *

This agreement makes it clear that when it comes to aggression in the South China Sea, such things can only be provoked by the presence of forces foreign to the region, namely the United States. China’s goals throughout the process are clear. Beijing seeks to confirm its sovereignty over a Sea on its maritime border for the same purposes that in the 1920s, the founder of the Turkish Republic, Ataturk sought to confirm the same status over the Turkish Straits. In 1841, the western powers effectively bullied Turkey into signing the London Straits Convention which while confirming the Ottoman Empire’s sovereignty over the Straits, also prohibited any warships other than Ottoman ships from passing through the straits during war time. This had the desired effect of provoking further hostilities between the Ottoman Empire and the Russian Empire, all the while British and French ships had open access to all sides of the Mediterranean.

After the First World War, the victorious western powers attempted to remove Turkish sovereignty over the Turkish Straits by making them an international zone under no one state’s authority. Ataturk refused and as a result the 1936 Montreux Convention allowed for all nations with ports on the Black Sea to pass through the Turkish Straits in times of war or peace while foreign ships would be banned in war time. It is this convention which continues to govern the status of the Turkish Straits to this day.

In The South China Sea, Beijing wants essentially what Turkey wanted and got in the age of Ataturk. China has no desire to close the South China Sea to the wider world, let alone the ASEAN countries who contest sovereignty over parts of the Sea. Instead, China seeks to use its military might and traditional role as the major power of the region in order to ensure that foreign provocations from powers who do not border the Sea are not able to effectively colonise the South China Sea as the western powers attempted to colonise the Turkish Straits in the early 20th century.



!PlaceAdHere!



The dominance of US ships in the important Strait of Malacca which links the Asia-Pacific region to the Indian Ocean, has only further served to convince China of the importance of staking its sovereign claims to the South China Sea. Thus, the dispute has nothing to do with what the US deceptively calls “freedom of navigation” but has everything to do with China making sure that in a time of war, it is not a distant foreign superpower that controls crucial sea routes which border China.

To this end, China has always been willing to cooperate with ASEAN members with claims to the Sea just as Ataturk was willing to cooperate with fellow powers with ports on the Black Sea. The recent cooperative endeavours between Philippine President Duterte and the Chinese government over mutual exploitation of South China Sea resources further confirms that China’s attitude is one that is constructive rather than threatening when it comes to working cooperatively with nearby states whose soil borders the Sea.

The only time China would ever militarily confront an ASEAN state over Sea claims is in the event of the US becoming a de-facto military protectorate of an ASEAN state. In this sense, any ASEAN member state that resorts to hiding behind US power instead of negotiating a diplomatic solution to joint South China Sea claims with Beijing, is ultimately signing its death warrant in the event of a wider Sino-US war in the region.

Just as Britain and France were all too happy to see Russia and Ottoman Turkey fight throughout the 18th and 19th centuries while they busily colonised Asia and later Africa too, the US today would be all too happy to see countries like Vietnam or The Philippines fight China with US weapons. This way, the US gets to successfully cause diplomatic and money wasting problems for China, gets to test its weapons against China’s and even if the worst happens. it will be states in south east Asia rather than US soil which will be destroyed in such a conflict.

This is why the best “offence” for ASEAN states that still have disputes with China is a defensive posture not against Beijing but against Washington’s gamesmanship in the region. If the US was removed as a factor in south east Asia, it is certain that China would work with its ASEAN partners to pursue the kind of win-win solutions that Beijing and Manila have embarked on since the arrival of President Duterte and likewise, those embarked on when Ataturk and Lenin ended centuries of mutual hostility between two great Eurasian powers. It is therefore the responsibility of ASEAN nations to maintain good trading relations with both China and the US, but when it comes to military provocations, the best ASEAN can say to the US is “thanks but no thanks”. In signing this agreement, ASEAN has taken an important step towards fomenting an Asian authored, owned and executed peace process.



!PlaceAdHere!



*Duterte blazes a trail for all of ASEAN – his opponents owe him a substantial apology *

Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte was the first ASEAN head of state whose country has South China Sea claims to propose and take meaningful steps to implement joint exploration and exploitation missions in the Sea alongside Chinese vessels and experts. Duterte has made it clear that while he will always defend his country’s territory, he looks to China as an important and valued partner rather than as an adversary against whom a war simply could not be won.

This spirit of cooperation has now been collectively embraced by ASEAN in the format of the new Code of Conduct agreement between all ASEAN states and China. This spirit of cooperation in areas where there was once confrontation has also been given a commendation by the Acting Chief Justice of the Supreme Court of The Philippines, Antonio Carpio.

Taken in totality this means that what was once limited to a Sino-Philippine agreement over areas of the Sea in and around Philippine maritime territory, has now been expanded to a wider agreement between eleven nations in total. In this sense, President Duterte can be seen as a trail blazer whose profound shift in attitude towards China vis-a-vis most of his predecessors has now be elevated to a multilateral status in the form of the new COC which according to the Chinese State Councilor and Foreign Minister will help pave the way for an expedited final agreement. While Duterte’s domestic opponents accused him of treachery during his bilateral discussions with Beijing, today the foreign ministers of *Malaysia, Singapore, Vietnam, Indonesia, Thailand, Cambodia, Laos, Myanmar and Brunei have all signed a document framed by the same spirit of Sino-ASEAN* cooperation that Duterte first instigated.


*WTF WHY ISNT THIS IN THE NEWS??????????????????????????????????????????????????*

*Bunch of f*cking looser 



*


----------



## Logam42

striver44 said:


> *All of ASEAN Follows Duterte’s Lead as Historic Draft Agreement on South China Sea is Adopted*
> Written by Adam Garrie on 2018-08-03
> 
> 
> 
> *An achievement for peace through cooperation and pooled prosperity *
> 
> At the conclusion of the ASEAN Foreign Ministers Summit in Singapore which has attracted non-ASEAN partners from across the world, Chinese State Councilor and Foreign Minister Wang Yi announced that after discussions with his ASEAN counterparts in Singapore, a new draft for the Code of Conduct (COC) had been mutually agreed between Beijing and the Association of South East Asian Nations regarding the positions of all parties with South China Sea claims. This agreement will serve as the basis for the rules governing maritime action and connectivity in the South China Sea until a final settlement can be reached on the issue after a period of continued respectful dialogue between Beijing and ASEAN members.
> 
> This is a milestone not only because it looks to chart a clear course towards a negotiated settlement regarding the rules of engagement and status of claims in the Sea but it also demonstrates that the quickest and most mutually just path to the harmonisation of cooperation among nations in the South China Sea region is through direct dialogue which is underscored by the reality that China and ASEAN are growing economic partners who can gain much from mutual cooperation and who stand to lose a great deal by succumbing to non-Asian meddling in a regional dispute.
> 
> Speaking shortly after the agreement was solidified, Wang Yi told the press, “_I believe that the negotiations on COC can be speeded up if we exclude external interference_“. As part of the new draft COC, China will station rescue and relief ships in the Sea as part of an effort to provide aid to crews who experience safety hazards in the sea. China further proposed other joint cooperative efforts between its own expert crews and those of ASEAN members throughout the wider region in a clear embrace of the spirit of peace through prosperity.
> 
> Singaporean Foreign Minister Vivian Balakrishnan who hosted the meeting said of the agreement,
> 
> _*“I am pleased to announce yet another milestone in the COC (Code of Conduct) process. AMS (ASEAN member states) and China have arrived at a single draft COC negotiating text, which will be a living document and the basis of future COC negotiations”.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *China’s peaceful goals *
> 
> This agreement makes it clear that when it comes to aggression in the South China Sea, such things can only be provoked by the presence of forces foreign to the region, namely the United States. China’s goals throughout the process are clear. Beijing seeks to confirm its sovereignty over a Sea on its maritime border for the same purposes that in the 1920s, the founder of the Turkish Republic, Ataturk sought to confirm the same status over the Turkish Straits. In 1841, the western powers effectively bullied Turkey into signing the London Straits Convention which while confirming the Ottoman Empire’s sovereignty over the Straits, also prohibited any warships other than Ottoman ships from passing through the straits during war time. This had the desired effect of provoking further hostilities between the Ottoman Empire and the Russian Empire, all the while British and French ships had open access to all sides of the Mediterranean.
> 
> After the First World War, the victorious western powers attempted to remove Turkish sovereignty over the Turkish Straits by making them an international zone under no one state’s authority. Ataturk refused and as a result the 1936 Montreux Convention allowed for all nations with ports on the Black Sea to pass through the Turkish Straits in times of war or peace while foreign ships would be banned in war time. It is this convention which continues to govern the status of the Turkish Straits to this day.
> 
> In The South China Sea, Beijing wants essentially what Turkey wanted and got in the age of Ataturk. China has no desire to close the South China Sea to the wider world, let alone the ASEAN countries who contest sovereignty over parts of the Sea. Instead, China seeks to use its military might and traditional role as the major power of the region in order to ensure that foreign provocations from powers who do not border the Sea are not able to effectively colonise the South China Sea as the western powers attempted to colonise the Turkish Straits in the early 20th century.
> 
> 
> 
> !PlaceAdHere!
> 
> 
> 
> The dominance of US ships in the important Strait of Malacca which links the Asia-Pacific region to the Indian Ocean, has only further served to convince China of the importance of staking its sovereign claims to the South China Sea. Thus, the dispute has nothing to do with what the US deceptively calls “freedom of navigation” but has everything to do with China making sure that in a time of war, it is not a distant foreign superpower that controls crucial sea routes which border China.
> 
> To this end, China has always been willing to cooperate with ASEAN members with claims to the Sea just as Ataturk was willing to cooperate with fellow powers with ports on the Black Sea. The recent cooperative endeavours between Philippine President Duterte and the Chinese government over mutual exploitation of South China Sea resources further confirms that China’s attitude is one that is constructive rather than threatening when it comes to working cooperatively with nearby states whose soil borders the Sea.
> 
> The only time China would ever militarily confront an ASEAN state over Sea claims is in the event of the US becoming a de-facto military protectorate of an ASEAN state. In this sense, any ASEAN member state that resorts to hiding behind US power instead of negotiating a diplomatic solution to joint South China Sea claims with Beijing, is ultimately signing its death warrant in the event of a wider Sino-US war in the region.
> 
> Just as Britain and France were all too happy to see Russia and Ottoman Turkey fight throughout the 18th and 19th centuries while they busily colonised Asia and later Africa too, the US today would be all too happy to see countries like Vietnam or The Philippines fight China with US weapons. This way, the US gets to successfully cause diplomatic and money wasting problems for China, gets to test its weapons against China’s and even if the worst happens. it will be states in south east Asia rather than US soil which will be destroyed in such a conflict.
> 
> This is why the best “offence” for ASEAN states that still have disputes with China is a defensive posture not against Beijing but against Washington’s gamesmanship in the region. If the US was removed as a factor in south east Asia, it is certain that China would work with its ASEAN partners to pursue the kind of win-win solutions that Beijing and Manila have embarked on since the arrival of President Duterte and likewise, those embarked on when Ataturk and Lenin ended centuries of mutual hostility between two great Eurasian powers. It is therefore the responsibility of ASEAN nations to maintain good trading relations with both China and the US, but when it comes to military provocations, the best ASEAN can say to the US is “thanks but no thanks”. In signing this agreement, ASEAN has taken an important step towards fomenting an Asian authored, owned and executed peace process.
> 
> 
> 
> !PlaceAdHere!
> 
> 
> 
> *Duterte blazes a trail for all of ASEAN – his opponents owe him a substantial apology *
> 
> Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte was the first ASEAN head of state whose country has South China Sea claims to propose and take meaningful steps to implement joint exploration and exploitation missions in the Sea alongside Chinese vessels and experts. Duterte has made it clear that while he will always defend his country’s territory, he looks to China as an important and valued partner rather than as an adversary against whom a war simply could not be won.
> 
> This spirit of cooperation has now been collectively embraced by ASEAN in the format of the new Code of Conduct agreement between all ASEAN states and China. This spirit of cooperation in areas where there was once confrontation has also been given a commendation by the Acting Chief Justice of the Supreme Court of The Philippines, Antonio Carpio.
> 
> Taken in totality this means that what was once limited to a Sino-Philippine agreement over areas of the Sea in and around Philippine maritime territory, has now been expanded to a wider agreement between eleven nations in total. In this sense, President Duterte can be seen as a trail blazer whose profound shift in attitude towards China vis-a-vis most of his predecessors has now be elevated to a multilateral status in the form of the new COC which according to the Chinese State Councilor and Foreign Minister will help pave the way for an expedited final agreement. While Duterte’s domestic opponents accused him of treachery during his bilateral discussions with Beijing, today the foreign ministers of *Malaysia, Singapore, Vietnam, Indonesia, Thailand, Cambodia, Laos, Myanmar and Brunei have all signed a document framed by the same spirit of Sino-ASEAN* cooperation that Duterte first instigated.
> 
> 
> *WTF WHY ISNT THIS IN THE NEWS??????????????????????????????????????????????????*
> 
> *Bunch of f*cking looser
> 
> 
> 
> *


...because it doesn't actually mean anything. Its a 'living document' to the _proposal_ of the negotiation of the South China Sea COC. It's the first draft to the negotiation goals of the COC.

Steps in Negotiation (Generalised):

*"Wacana / Discourse"* = _"Should we talk about this?"_, Ex: Indonesian Changing Capital City.
*"Living Document / Draft Proposal" *= _"So... what exactly do we need to talk about?"_, Ex: Current Phase of South China Sea CoC
*"Negotiation Plan"* = _"Ok, this is what we are going to talk about"_, Ex: Timor-Leste LNG Sharing Negotiation With Australia
*"Memorandum Of Understanding (MOU)"* = _"We understand each other, nothing concrete, but we all agree that an agreement is possible and will work towards it." , _Ex: Philippines, Malaysian, & Indonesian MOU for Land-based Military cooperation against terrorism.
*"Head of Agreement"* = _"We have agreed on all major points, all that is left is to work out the details of fulfilling the agreement." ,_ Ex: Current Freeport - Indonesian phase. 
*"Treaty" *= _"We agree to do this in the specific way as written down in the treaty."_
Take note that ASEAN is known to be especially bureaucratic. So expect it to take years to even get to MOU level.

Here is an article by SCMP:
*Don’t expect Beijing’s South China Sea ‘breakthrough’ to weaken US ties with Asean nations*

_While Chinese state media hailed a new code of a conduct in the disputed waters as a ‘rebuke for foreign meddling’, Southeast Asian states are likely to be keen to maintain long-standing ties to Washington, Collin Koh writes_

COMMENTS: 14 







*UNITED STATES*
*How the US clouds China-Asean progress in South China Sea*
7 Aug 2018
With last week’s “breakthrough” – the adoption of a single draft negotiating text for the code of conduct in the South China Sea – Beijing appeared to have successfully “muted” the Association of Southeast Asian Nations over the militarisation of the disputed waters by China.

The text also contains Beijing’s proposal that the parties notify each other of major military activities in the region, if necessary, and “shall not hold joint military exercises with countries from outside the region, unless the parties concerned are notified beforehand and express no objection”.

These points contributed by China would continue to promote speculation over the code of conduct’s strategic ramifications for the region; not just on the South China Sea spats, in the face of perceived intensification of Great Power rivalries, and, not least of all, on those occurring between China and the United States.

The boisterous Chinese state media was awash with praise for the document; one Xinhua commentary even hailed it as “a rebuke of foreign meddling”. For its part, Beijing might have regarded its latest feat as furnishing additional ammunition for its long-standing opposition against what it has always perceived as “external interference” in the South China Sea.

Beijing also could regard the draft negotiating text as a credible repudiation of the US Navy’s freedom of navigation operations in the disputed waters and as a pointed response to American military activity in the region, which China has long seen as anathema to its national security interests.

But does this so-called “rebuke” reflect a consensus between Asean and China?

Perhaps the issue is nuanced.

It should not have been missed that all along, concerned parties have agreed that the South China Sea dispute settlement would be reached by none other than the claimants themselves; even if the differences lay in whether an accord could be accomplished in a purely bilateral or multilateral setting.






If a dispute settlement takes a very long time to materialise, the onus is on every one to manage the South China Sea claims in a peaceful and stable manner. It is important to highlight that not only civilian, but also military shipping and aircraft, enjoy freedom of passage through the area.

But the South China Sea is, for all intents and purposes, an international maritime medium.

Excluding any country from these waters, including naval movements, is virtually unattainable. It is also hard to envision how China’s proposals for military exercises with foreign powers would eventually find region-wide acceptance.

As one scholar pointed out, this would give Beijing the power to “veto” such activities.

Granted, not just China, but also some Asean countries, have their own unilateral interpretations of the rights, duties and freedom granted under the auspices of the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea; that includes foreign military activities undertaken within the coastal states’ exclusive economic zones.






As such, little openly worded sentiment has come out of Asean, either as a bloc or individual member states, regarding freedom of navigation operations in the South China Sea, thus far.

Yet it would simplistic to conclude that Asean countries support or oppose such activities.

In the foreseeable future, it is difficult to envisage the association’s members, forming “coalitions of the willing” involving external powers, undertaking joint freedom of navigation operations in the South China Sea, as had been suggested.

However, continued military exercises with foreign powers will most likely be retained as a national prerogative. Perhaps notifying parties in advance of the activity, as per the draft code of conduct, would serve as an apt confidence-building measure; but soliciting “no objection” from any party could be a bridge too far – at least for some Asean countries, especially those which have carefully cultivated, maintained and enhanced defence and security linkages with extra-regional powers.

In this respect, the role of the United States cannot be overlooked.

While much trepidation exists among Asean capitals regarding Washington’s long-term intent and commitment to the region, including concerns over certain inconsistencies exhibited by the current administration, by and large the US military presence in Southeast Asia is welcomed and seen as a stabilising force.

Asean desires nothing less than an inclusive architecture in which regional countries and extra-regional powers can play constructive roles to promote regional peace and stability.
For decades, Asean countries have built a web of defence and security ties with the US military. Capacity-building goes beyond merely providing hardware to include a holistic slate of joint training and exercises and information-sharing, particularly in the field of maritime domain awareness.

Given that Asean littorals, including the South China Sea claimants, can be expected to continue to endure varying shortfalls in maritime security capacity, the maintenance of links with the US, and taking advantage of opportunities to learn best practices and promote interoperability through joint exercises, looks set to remain the norm.

Examples of these links include Southeast Asia Cooperation and Training, a multilateral maritime security exercise that has involved Asean member states and the US since 2002 (back then initially called Southeast Asia Cooperation Against Terrorism).

Another case is the Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training exercise series, customarily conducted bilaterally between Asean member states and the US since 1995 – pooling annual exercises dating from the cold war era.

Likewise, one could expect a similar attitude towards the involvement of other extra-regional powers such as Australia, Canada, France, India, Japan and Britain.

They bring to this region unique expertise and know-how that help build the Asean littorals’ maritime security capacities.

Not only that, their military presence in Southeast Asia is generally regarded as contributing to regional peace and stability.






Suffice it to say that the South China Sea problem is just one of many security challenges in the region: Asean member states face other, more pressing maritime security threats on a daily basis. Continuous maritime security engagement with interested major powers, including both China and the US, would serve both immediate and long-term interests in Southeast Asia.

The code of conduct process will be “long and complex”, as one Chinese official put it, before the code is finally promulgated. The draft text is, after all, a “living document”, meaning that it will be edited and updated continually.

In the meantime, Asean countries are unlikely to take chances in coping with the uncertainty. It is more plausible to envision them continuing to maintain and even enhance defence and security engagements with extra-regional powers, not the least of which is the US.

Ultimately, the basic premise stays, that Asean desires nothing less than an inclusive architecture in which regional countries and extra-regional powers can play constructive roles to promote regional peace and stability.

Nobody is about to be left out, and the thought of excluding anyone from this collective effort to safeguard the global maritime commons, is anything but constructive.

*Collin Koh is research fellow with the Maritime Security Programme at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies, based at Nanyang Technological University, Singapore.*

This article appeared in the South China Morning Post print edition as: New code of conduct changes little in South China Sea
__________________

As such, the current document is just ASEAN saying "Ok China, we will allow you to put that point on the preliminary draft of things we will negotiate." No more, no less.


----------



## striver44

Logam42 said:


> ...because it doesn't actually mean anything. Its a 'living document' to the _proposal_ of the negotiation of the South China Sea COC. It's the first draft to the negotiation goals of the COC.
> 
> Steps in Negotiation (Generalised):
> 
> *"Wacana / Discourse"* = _"Should we talk about this?"_, Ex: Indonesian Changing Capital City.
> *"Living Document / Draft Proposal" *= _"So... what exactly do we need to talk about?"_, Ex: Current Phase of South China Sea CoC
> *"Negotiation Plan"* = _"Ok, this is what we are going to talk about"_, Ex: Timor-Leste LNG Sharing Negotiation With Australia
> *"Memorandum Of Understanding (MOU)"* = _"We understand each other, nothing concrete, but we all agree that an agreement is possible and will work towards it." , _Ex: Philippines, Malaysian, & Indonesian MOU for Land-based Military cooperation against terrorism.
> *"Head of Agreement"* = _"We have agreed on all major points, all that is left is to work out the details of fulfilling the agreement." ,_ Ex: Current Freeport - Indonesian phase.
> *"Treaty" *= _"We agree to do this in the specific way as written down in the treaty."_
> Take note that ASEAN is known to be especially bureaucratic. So expect it to take years to even get to MOU level.
> 
> Here is an article by SCMP:
> *Don’t expect Beijing’s South China Sea ‘breakthrough’ to weaken US ties with Asean nations*
> 
> _While Chinese state media hailed a new code of a conduct in the disputed waters as a ‘rebuke for foreign meddling’, Southeast Asian states are likely to be keen to maintain long-standing ties to Washington, Collin Koh writes_
> 
> COMMENTS: 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UNITED STATES*
> *How the US clouds China-Asean progress in South China Sea*
> 7 Aug 2018
> With last week’s “breakthrough” – the adoption of a single draft negotiating text for the code of conduct in the South China Sea – Beijing appeared to have successfully “muted” the Association of Southeast Asian Nations over the militarisation of the disputed waters by China.
> 
> The text also contains Beijing’s proposal that the parties notify each other of major military activities in the region, if necessary, and “shall not hold joint military exercises with countries from outside the region, unless the parties concerned are notified beforehand and express no objection”.
> 
> These points contributed by China would continue to promote speculation over the code of conduct’s strategic ramifications for the region; not just on the South China Sea spats, in the face of perceived intensification of Great Power rivalries, and, not least of all, on those occurring between China and the United States.
> 
> The boisterous Chinese state media was awash with praise for the document; one Xinhua commentary even hailed it as “a rebuke of foreign meddling”. For its part, Beijing might have regarded its latest feat as furnishing additional ammunition for its long-standing opposition against what it has always perceived as “external interference” in the South China Sea.
> 
> Beijing also could regard the draft negotiating text as a credible repudiation of the US Navy’s freedom of navigation operations in the disputed waters and as a pointed response to American military activity in the region, which China has long seen as anathema to its national security interests.
> 
> But does this so-called “rebuke” reflect a consensus between Asean and China?
> 
> Perhaps the issue is nuanced.
> 
> It should not have been missed that all along, concerned parties have agreed that the South China Sea dispute settlement would be reached by none other than the claimants themselves; even if the differences lay in whether an accord could be accomplished in a purely bilateral or multilateral setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a dispute settlement takes a very long time to materialise, the onus is on every one to manage the South China Sea claims in a peaceful and stable manner. It is important to highlight that not only civilian, but also military shipping and aircraft, enjoy freedom of passage through the area.
> 
> But the South China Sea is, for all intents and purposes, an international maritime medium.
> 
> Excluding any country from these waters, including naval movements, is virtually unattainable. It is also hard to envision how China’s proposals for military exercises with foreign powers would eventually find region-wide acceptance.
> 
> As one scholar pointed out, this would give Beijing the power to “veto” such activities.
> 
> Granted, not just China, but also some Asean countries, have their own unilateral interpretations of the rights, duties and freedom granted under the auspices of the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea; that includes foreign military activities undertaken within the coastal states’ exclusive economic zones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As such, little openly worded sentiment has come out of Asean, either as a bloc or individual member states, regarding freedom of navigation operations in the South China Sea, thus far.
> 
> Yet it would simplistic to conclude that Asean countries support or oppose such activities.
> 
> In the foreseeable future, it is difficult to envisage the association’s members, forming “coalitions of the willing” involving external powers, undertaking joint freedom of navigation operations in the South China Sea, as had been suggested.
> 
> However, continued military exercises with foreign powers will most likely be retained as a national prerogative. Perhaps notifying parties in advance of the activity, as per the draft code of conduct, would serve as an apt confidence-building measure; but soliciting “no objection” from any party could be a bridge too far – at least for some Asean countries, especially those which have carefully cultivated, maintained and enhanced defence and security linkages with extra-regional powers.
> 
> In this respect, the role of the United States cannot be overlooked.
> 
> While much trepidation exists among Asean capitals regarding Washington’s long-term intent and commitment to the region, including concerns over certain inconsistencies exhibited by the current administration, by and large the US military presence in Southeast Asia is welcomed and seen as a stabilising force.
> 
> Asean desires nothing less than an inclusive architecture in which regional countries and extra-regional powers can play constructive roles to promote regional peace and stability.
> For decades, Asean countries have built a web of defence and security ties with the US military. Capacity-building goes beyond merely providing hardware to include a holistic slate of joint training and exercises and information-sharing, particularly in the field of maritime domain awareness.
> 
> Given that Asean littorals, including the South China Sea claimants, can be expected to continue to endure varying shortfalls in maritime security capacity, the maintenance of links with the US, and taking advantage of opportunities to learn best practices and promote interoperability through joint exercises, looks set to remain the norm.
> 
> Examples of these links include Southeast Asia Cooperation and Training, a multilateral maritime security exercise that has involved Asean member states and the US since 2002 (back then initially called Southeast Asia Cooperation Against Terrorism).
> 
> Another case is the Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training exercise series, customarily conducted bilaterally between Asean member states and the US since 1995 – pooling annual exercises dating from the cold war era.
> 
> Likewise, one could expect a similar attitude towards the involvement of other extra-regional powers such as Australia, Canada, France, India, Japan and Britain.
> 
> They bring to this region unique expertise and know-how that help build the Asean littorals’ maritime security capacities.
> 
> Not only that, their military presence in Southeast Asia is generally regarded as contributing to regional peace and stability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suffice it to say that the South China Sea problem is just one of many security challenges in the region: Asean member states face other, more pressing maritime security threats on a daily basis. Continuous maritime security engagement with interested major powers, including both China and the US, would serve both immediate and long-term interests in Southeast Asia.
> 
> The code of conduct process will be “long and complex”, as one Chinese official put it, before the code is finally promulgated. The draft text is, after all, a “living document”, meaning that it will be edited and updated continually.
> 
> In the meantime, Asean countries are unlikely to take chances in coping with the uncertainty. It is more plausible to envision them continuing to maintain and even enhance defence and security engagements with extra-regional powers, not the least of which is the US.
> 
> Ultimately, the basic premise stays, that Asean desires nothing less than an inclusive architecture in which regional countries and extra-regional powers can play constructive roles to promote regional peace and stability.
> 
> Nobody is about to be left out, and the thought of excluding anyone from this collective effort to safeguard the global maritime commons, is anything but constructive.
> 
> *Collin Koh is research fellow with the Maritime Security Programme at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies, based at Nanyang Technological University, Singapore.*
> 
> This article appeared in the South China Morning Post print edition as: New code of conduct changes little in South China Sea
> __________________
> 
> As such, the current document is just ASEAN saying "Ok China, we will allow you to put that point on the preliminary draft of things we will negotiate." No more, no less.


one thing I can say......one thing lead to another, we signed this agreement today, do you think the PRC gonna stop????????? we are leaving our leverage in this SCS conflict by choosing side, while we could reap benefit by being neutral duhhhhhhhhh.
China since day one has a clear objectives that is written in this agreement and that is to cement power and influence (this time by forcing ASEAN members to basically ask for permission whenever they want to conduct military exercise with ehemmmmm USA), meanwhile most ASEAN countries proposal in the agreement focused more about unimportant things such as illegal traficking,marine biology blah blah blahhhhhhhhh


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia deploys 100,000-strong force to secure Asian Games

Indonesia is deploying 100,000 police and soldiers to provide security for the 2018 Asian Games, the biggest event ever held in its terror attack prone capital Jakarta, parts of which have been dramatically spruced up as the city readies to welcome tens of thousands of athletes and visitors.






The 18th Asian Games, which run until September 2, are being held in Jakarta, Palembang on the island of Sumatra, and in West Java. About 12,000 athletes, support staff and officials and 5000 journalists are expected.

It's the second time Indonesia has hosted the games. The first in 1962 was under the country's founding president Sukarno, who wanted to showcase Indonesia and himself as a leader of nations who would thrown off colonial Western rule. This time, Indonesia, projected to be among the world's 10 biggest economies by 2030, wants to shift perceptions that it's in the too-hard basket and pave the way for an eventual tilt at even bigger sports hosting baubles.






All venues are finished and tested with only beautification work being carried out just days before Saturday's opening ceremony, said organising committee member and Sports Ministry Secretary Gatot Dewa Broto, who pronounced the facilities "extremely wonderful."

An opening ceremony involving 5000 performers is planned with a mythological theme, flying people and, indispensably in a country of dozens of active volcanoes, a mountain that erupts, albeit a "very small eruption," Dewa Broto said.

_https://www.smh.com.au/world/asia/i...secure-asian-games-image-20180814-p4zxf3.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Frogman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

For this design of OPV 80 meter, I got link :

https://regional.kompas.com/read/20...ekurangan-kapal-patroli-untuk-amankan-laut-ri

*Bakamla Akui Kekurangan Kapal Patroli untuk Amankan Laut RI*
Kamis, 31 Mei 2018 | 12:09 WIB





*BATAM, KOMPAS.com* - Kepala Badan Keamanan Laut (Kabakamla) RI Laksamana Madya TNI Arie Soedewo kepada Kompas.com mengaku saat in kendala terbesar dari upaya penguatan keamanan dan keselamatan laut yaitu, minimnya armada kapal patroli yang dimiliki Bakamla RI.

Padahal jika dilihat dari cakupan wilayah kerja masing-masing zona maritim, idealnya Bakamla harus memiliki 225 kapal patroli baik besar ataupun kecil, sementara kapal yang ada diantaranya enam unit kapal patroli ukuran 48 meter dan satu unit kapal markas berukuran 110 meter serta 15 unit kapal patroli ukuran kecil tipe Katamaran.

"Sekarang kami masih sistem zona jadi masih bisa tercover dengan kapal-kapal patroli instansi keamanan dan pertahanan laut lainnya. Idealnya Bakamla ini memiliki 225 kapal," kata Arie di Batam, Rabu (30/5/2018).

Jika idealnya harus 225 kapal, sambung Arie tentunya setiap tahun Bakamla sedikitnya harus mengadakan sembilan unit kapal hingga tahun 2045 mendatang. Namun karena keterbatasan anggaran, pihaknya hanya bisa mengusulkan ke pemerintah tiga unit per tahun.

"Tahun 2019 mendatang, Bakamla akan bangun tiga unit kapal 60 meter dan enam unit kapal cepat 30 meter. Kapal ini akan diperuntukan untuk zona maritim barat dua unit, Jakarta dua unit, zona tengah satu unit dan zona timur satu unit," jelasnya.

"Bahkan saat ini ada tiga unit kapal Bakamla ukuran 80 meter yang sedang dalam pembuatan di PT Citra Shipyard yang berada di Batam, dan tiga kapal ini sudah dipesan sejak akhir tahun 2017 lalu dengan nomor lambung 8001,8002 dan 8003," katanya menambahkan.

Selain itu, diakhir masa jabatannya Arie berharap agar wacana pembangunan pangkalan khusus Bakamla yang lebih presentatif dan lengkap dengan fasilitas penunjang sebagai pangkalan terpadu bisa terwujud.

"Saya berharap Bakamla memiliki pangkalan yang lengkap dengan perkantoran, Rumkitnya, mess hingga dermaga. Sehingga pasukan Bakamlah tidak lagi tersebar kemana-mana dalam satu zona dan terpusat disuatu tempat saja. Mudah-mudahan rencana pembangunannya yang akan dilakukan di Zona Timur, yakni ambon 2019 bisa terealisasi," ujarnya.

Senada diungkapkan pihak PT Citra Shipyard yang mengaku ketiga kapal pesanan Bakamla diakhir tahun 2017 masih terus digesa pembangunannya. Pembangunan sudah mencapai 60 persen dan rencananya akan diluncurkan pada bulan Oktober 2018 mendatang.

"Oktober sudah kami _launching_ dan masa_finishing_ sebelum diserahterimakan sekitar dua bulan lagi. Sehingga Januari 2019 sudah bisa serah terima," kata Abi, General Manajer PT Citra Shipyard.

Dalam kunjungan itu, Kabakamla didampingi oleh panesehat Kabakamla bidang Penguatan dan Antar Lembaga Toviota Bay, Staf Khusus Bidang Operasi Laksda (Purn) Herry Setinegara, Staf Khusus Bidang Logistik Laksda TNI (Purn) Hari Pratomo.

Kemudian Deputi Kebijakan dan Strategi Irjen Pol Arifin, Deputii Informasi Hukum Kerja Sama Irjen Pol Abdul Gofur serta Kepala Unit Penindakan Hukum Brigjen Pol Frederik Kalalembang dan tim Bakamla lainnya.

*Penulis: Kontributor Batam, Hadi Maulana
Editor: Aprillia Ika*

Summary :

2019 Indonesian Coast Guard plan to build 3 unit of 60 meter patrol ships + 6 unit of 30 meter patrol boats.

Since end of 2017 there are 3 unit of 80 meter local OPVs has been build, hopefully will be launched on October 2018 and will be delivered to Indonesian Coast Guard January 2019. Hull number 8001, 8002, 8003.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Carat 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> View attachment 492107
> 
> 
> For this design of OPV 80 meter, I got link :
> 
> https://regional.kompas.com/read/20...ekurangan-kapal-patroli-untuk-amankan-laut-ri
> 
> *Bakamla Akui Kekurangan Kapal Patroli untuk Amankan Laut RI*
> Kamis, 31 Mei 2018 | 12:09 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BATAM, KOMPAS.com* - Kepala Badan Keamanan Laut (Kabakamla) RI Laksamana Madya TNI Arie Soedewo kepada Kompas.com mengaku saat in kendala terbesar dari upaya penguatan keamanan dan keselamatan laut yaitu, minimnya armada kapal patroli yang dimiliki Bakamla RI.
> 
> Padahal jika dilihat dari cakupan wilayah kerja masing-masing zona maritim, idealnya Bakamla harus memiliki 225 kapal patroli baik besar ataupun kecil, sementara kapal yang ada diantaranya enam unit kapal patroli ukuran 48 meter dan satu unit kapal markas berukuran 110 meter serta 15 unit kapal patroli ukuran kecil tipe Katamaran.
> 
> "Sekarang kami masih sistem zona jadi masih bisa tercover dengan kapal-kapal patroli instansi keamanan dan pertahanan laut lainnya. Idealnya Bakamla ini memiliki 225 kapal," kata Arie di Batam, Rabu (30/5/2018).
> 
> Jika idealnya harus 225 kapal, sambung Arie tentunya setiap tahun Bakamla sedikitnya harus mengadakan sembilan unit kapal hingga tahun 2045 mendatang. Namun karena keterbatasan anggaran, pihaknya hanya bisa mengusulkan ke pemerintah tiga unit per tahun.
> 
> "Tahun 2019 mendatang, Bakamla akan bangun tiga unit kapal 60 meter dan enam unit kapal cepat 30 meter. Kapal ini akan diperuntukan untuk zona maritim barat dua unit, Jakarta dua unit, zona tengah satu unit dan zona timur satu unit," jelasnya.
> 
> "Bahkan saat ini ada tiga unit kapal Bakamla ukuran 80 meter yang sedang dalam pembuatan di PT Citra Shipyard yang berada di Batam, dan tiga kapal ini sudah dipesan sejak akhir tahun 2017 lalu dengan nomor lambung 8001,8002 dan 8003," katanya menambahkan.
> 
> Selain itu, diakhir masa jabatannya Arie berharap agar wacana pembangunan pangkalan khusus Bakamla yang lebih presentatif dan lengkap dengan fasilitas penunjang sebagai pangkalan terpadu bisa terwujud.
> 
> "Saya berharap Bakamla memiliki pangkalan yang lengkap dengan perkantoran, Rumkitnya, mess hingga dermaga. Sehingga pasukan Bakamlah tidak lagi tersebar kemana-mana dalam satu zona dan terpusat disuatu tempat saja. Mudah-mudahan rencana pembangunannya yang akan dilakukan di Zona Timur, yakni ambon 2019 bisa terealisasi," ujarnya.
> 
> Senada diungkapkan pihak PT Citra Shipyard yang mengaku ketiga kapal pesanan Bakamla diakhir tahun 2017 masih terus digesa pembangunannya. Pembangunan sudah mencapai 60 persen dan rencananya akan diluncurkan pada bulan Oktober 2018 mendatang.
> 
> "Oktober sudah kami _launching_ dan masa_finishing_ sebelum diserahterimakan sekitar dua bulan lagi. Sehingga Januari 2019 sudah bisa serah terima," kata Abi, General Manajer PT Citra Shipyard.
> 
> Dalam kunjungan itu, Kabakamla didampingi oleh panesehat Kabakamla bidang Penguatan dan Antar Lembaga Toviota Bay, Staf Khusus Bidang Operasi Laksda (Purn) Herry Setinegara, Staf Khusus Bidang Logistik Laksda TNI (Purn) Hari Pratomo.
> 
> Kemudian Deputi Kebijakan dan Strategi Irjen Pol Arifin, Deputii Informasi Hukum Kerja Sama Irjen Pol Abdul Gofur serta Kepala Unit Penindakan Hukum Brigjen Pol Frederik Kalalembang dan tim Bakamla lainnya.
> 
> *Penulis: Kontributor Batam, Hadi Maulana
> Editor: Aprillia Ika*
> 
> Summary :
> 
> 2019 Indonesian Coast Guard plan to build 3 unit of 60 meter patrol ships + 6 unit of 30 meter patrol boats.
> 
> Since end of 2017 there are 3 unit of 80 meter local OPVs has been build, hopefully will be launched on October 2018 and will be delivered to Indonesian Coast Guard January 2019. Hull number 8001, 8002, 8003.




        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram





http://batamtoday.com/home/read/114685/PT-Citra-Shipyard-Wujudkan-Kepri-Unggul-di-Bidang-Maritim

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

Cockpit view from the Indonesian Army Aviation AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopter.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Pindad/FNSS Medium Tank. Credit to PT Pindad.





















https://www.instagram.com/pt_pindad/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

*TAI ANKA offered for Indonesian MoD UAV Tender*

August 2018
POSTED ON TUESDAY, 14 AUGUST 2018 11:19

Turkish Aerospace, Turkey’s center of excellence in defence and aerospace industries held a workshop on August 14th, 2018 in Jakarta with an extensive participation of Indonesian Defence and Aviation Industry companies, regarding the possible cooperation on upcoming several bilateral opportunities such as Unmaned Aerial Vehicle System Tender of the Indonesian Ministry of Defence.





*A TuAF Anka MALE UAV
(Credit: TAI)*

With long experience in merging and integrating the capabilities of local and global companies, Turkish Aerospace is now exploring the opportunity to cooperate with Indonesian defence and aviation industry companies with unique and exclusive qualifications, in order to bring the already proven capabilities of the “ANKA Unmanned Aerial Vehicle System” to new heights, through the Indonesian UAV System Tender. As indicated and underlined repeatedly, Turkish Aerospace is ready to fine tune its persistent multi-role ISTAR (Intelligence, Surveillance, Target Acquisition, and Reconnaissance) system ANKA to satisfy the specific requirements of the Indonesian end-user, through integrating distinguished Indonesian suppliers into its supply chain.

Read more: http://www.airrecognition.com/index...ka-offered-for-indonesian-mod-uav-tender.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## striver44

*Tiba di Halim Perdanakusuma, 17 Pesawat Tempur TNI AU akan Meriahkan HUT Ke-73 RI*
Senin, 13 Agustus 2018 15:50 WIB






Dok. Pangkalan TNI AU Halim Perdanakusuma

17 pesawat tempur TNI AU akan memeriahkan peringatan HUT ke-73 RI di atas Istana Negara. Pesawat mulai berdatangan di Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma sejak Minggu (12/08) kemarin 

*TRIBUNNEWS.COM, JAKARTA* - 17 pesawat tempur TNI AU akan memeriahkan peringatan HUT ke-73 RI di atas Istana Negara. Pesawat mulai berdatangan di Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma sejak Minggu (12/8/2018) kemarin. 

Berdasarkan keterangan Penerangan Pangkalan TNI AU Halim Perdanakusuma, Senin (13/8/2018), pesawat yang terlibat meliputi enam SU-27/30 Sukhoi dari Skadron Udara 11 Lanud Hasanuddin Makassar, dua F-16 dari Skadron Udara 16 Lanud Roesmin Nuryadin Pekanbaru.

*Baca: Intip Deretan Foto Anggota Paskibraka Nasional yang akan Bertugas Tanggal 17 Agustus 2018*

Kemudian sembilan pesawat lainnya dari Lanud Iswahyudi Madiun, masing-masing terdiri dari dua F-16 dari Skadron Udara 3, dan tujuh T-50i Golden Eagle dari Skadron Udara 15.

Untuk mencapai penampilan terbaik, ketujuh belas pesawat mulai menggelar latihan sejak hari ini hingga dua hari ke depan. 

Tanggal 14 - 15 Agustus 2018, pesawat akan melaksanakan fly pass di atas Istana Negara, setelah gladi upacara berlangsung.

Kegiatan latihan disaksikan langsung oleh Asops Kasau Marsda TNI Johannes Berchmans, Pangkoopsau I Marsda TNI Nanang Santoso, Kas Koopsau I Marsma TNI Henri Alfiandi, Komandan Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma Marsma TNI M. Tonny Harjono, serta para pejabat dari Mabesau dan Koopsau I. 



Artikel ini telah tayang di Tribunnews.com dengan judul Tiba di Halim Perdanakusuma, 17 Pesawat Tempur TNI AU akan Meriahkan HUT Ke-73 RI, http://www.tribunnews.com/nasional/...wat-tempur-tni-au-akan-meriahkan-hut-ke-73-ri.

Editor: Imanuel Nicolas Manafe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Pindad/FNSS Medium Tank.





https://www.fnss.com.tr/en

Anadolu Agency: Four countries (Turkey, France, PRC and Israel) to participate in the Indonesian MoD UAV Tender.

*Industri aerospace Turki perkenalkan produk pesawat tanpa awak di Indonesia *

Turki, Tiongkok, Prancis dan Israel akan berpartisipasi dalam pelelangan proyek pesawat tanpa awak di Indonesia

15.08.2018 Muhammad Abdullah Azzam Jakarta Raya

*JAKARTA*

Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI/TUSAŞ) menyelenggarakan acara "Hari kerja sama Industri TAI-Indonesia" di Ibu Kota Jakarta untuk mempromosikan produk dan meningkatkan kerja sama.

Kepala Marketing dan Komunikasi Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) Tamer Ozmen mengatakan kepada Anadolu Agency pada acara tersebut, pihaknya ingin mengembangkan kerja sama dengan Indonesia; negara berkembang di kawasannya, memiliki populasi Muslim sekitar 90 persen serta selalu meningkatkan kerja sama bilateral dengan Turki, khususnya dalam bidang industri pertahanan.

Ozmen mengatakan bahwa kedatangannya ke Indonesia untuk berpartisipasi dalam sebuah tender proyek pesawat tanpa awak Indonesia, dan Turki merupakan satu dari empat negara yang terlibat.

Read more: https://www.aa.com.tr/id/headline-h...oduk-pesawat-tanpa-awak-di-indonesia-/1231492

^^ I assume that Israel participation will go through indirectly from a third party.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

mandala said:


> Pindad/FNSS Medium Tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fnss.com.tr/en
> 
> Anadolu Agency: Four countries (Turkey, France, PRC and Israel) to participate in the Indonesian MoD UAV Tender.
> 
> *Industri aerospace Turki perkenalkan produk pesawat tanpa awak di Indonesia *
> 
> Turki, Tiongkok, Prancis dan Israel akan berpartisipasi dalam pelelangan proyek pesawat tanpa awak di Indonesia
> 
> 15.08.2018 Muhammad Abdullah Azzam Jakarta Raya
> 
> *JAKARTA*
> 
> Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI/TUSAŞ) menyelenggarakan acara "Hari kerja sama Industri TAI-Indonesia" di Ibu Kota Jakarta untuk mempromosikan produk dan meningkatkan kerja sama.
> 
> Kepala Marketing dan Komunikasi Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) Tamer Ozmen mengatakan kepada Anadolu Agency pada acara tersebut, pihaknya ingin mengembangkan kerja sama dengan Indonesia; negara berkembang di kawasannya, memiliki populasi Muslim sekitar 90 persen serta selalu meningkatkan kerja sama bilateral dengan Turki, khususnya dalam bidang industri pertahanan.
> 
> Ozmen mengatakan bahwa kedatangannya ke Indonesia untuk berpartisipasi dalam sebuah tender proyek pesawat tanpa awak Indonesia, dan Turki merupakan satu dari empat negara yang terlibat.
> 
> Read more: https://www.aa.com.tr/id/headline-h...oduk-pesawat-tanpa-awak-di-indonesia-/1231492
> 
> ^^ I assume that Israel participation will go through indirectly from a third party.


If Israel participation is under third party, why this TAI marcom mentioning "Israel"? noting that he also brings the issue about "Moslem Population", it sounds like some black campaign eliminating competition.


----------



## striver44

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> If Israel participation is under third party, why this TAI marcom mentioning "Israel"? noting that he also brings the issue about "Moslem Population", it sounds like some black campaign eliminating competition.


nothing's wrong with that


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Logam42

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> If Israel participation is under third party, why this TAI marcom mentioning "Israel"? noting that he also brings the issue about "Moslem Population", it sounds like some black campaign eliminating competition.


Turkey has been going big into the "New Dawn of Muslim Brotherhood of Nations" propaganda recently.

Indonesia is often cited as a fellow rising muslim ally due to our "Pious Nation" (Negara Ketuhanan) pancasila ideology. Of course, the grand majority of Indonesians don't know this, so when Turkish people start repeating propaganda lines they hear from their own government Indonesians often respond with somewhat confused (but polite) affirmatives.


----------



## Bhayangkara

Svantana said:


> View attachment 492148


Hehe, KN Tanjung Datuk berubah jd OVP-80 toh?! masih keliatan hasil editannya 
But, thats a good progress actually..



Jakartans@PkDef said:


> If Israel participation is under third party, why this TAI marcom mentioning "Israel"? noting that he also brings the issue about "Moslem Population", it sounds like some black campaign eliminating competition.


Yah, its kind like that. Seems the author is indeed pro Turkish. But even so, their (Israel) chances is remain little to win the tender regarding to the ToT issue and also the term of use. Plus, we have already a concrete collaborations with Turkey's FNSS through Medium Tank before, so I think the TAI-Anka's would have a big chance to won the battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Bhayangkara said:


> Hehe, KN Tanjung Datuk berubah jd OVP-80 toh?! masih keliatan hasil editannya
> But, thats a good progress actually..


Kelihatannya sebelum disematkan ke kn 1101. Gambar diambil dari vidio company profile nya pt citra shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Logam42 said:


> Turkey has been going big into the "New Dawn of Muslim Brotherhood of Nations" propaganda recently.
> 
> Indonesia is often cited as a fellow rising muslim ally due to our "Pious Nation" (Negara Ketuhanan) pancasila ideology. Of course, the grand majority of Indonesians don't know this, so when Turkish people start repeating propaganda lines they hear from their own government Indonesians often respond with somewhat confused (but polite) affirmatives.


Its not by Turkish people, but from a Marketing & Communication person of a company, its PR language with company objectives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

PT Pindad Official Video - Medium Tank Mobility & Performance Test.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Var Dracon

Swipe for more pictures 

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 07_SeppDietrich

Happy 17th of August guys

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## trishna_amṛta

While we (Indonesian) still in Independence Day celebration, here are some songs (lagu wajib) ;






notice the lyric in 3rd stanza, it's about DEFENDING our islands and sea

Another "lagu wajib" ;











More song ;

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

T50, f16, su30 flypass

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

PTDI proposal for CN235 Gunship variant. Credit to ARCinc.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019468752721592320

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kremlin: Indonesia applied for loan to buy Russian Su-35 Fighter Jets

Indonesia has applied for a bank loan as part of a signed contract for the procurement of Russian Su-35 Fighter jets, reported theDeputy Director of the Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation of Russia, Vladimir Drozhzhov.






"There are several directions that we had to follow simultaneously with the signing of the contract. Work continues. A bank loan must be secured and now we are handing this arrangement, “said Drozhzhov.

Earlier, sources informed that Indonesia would receive a commercial loan from Russia for the purchase of 11 Su-35 Fighter jets. Reports said that it would be commercial and not a state loan.

Russia signed the contract for the supply of 11 multifunctional fighters Su-35 Indonesia in mid-February. The amount of the contract exceeds $ 1 billion.

As noted, in accordance with the Indonesian law, the supply of modern aircraft to the country is based on the offset obligations and countertrade. In return, Russia pledged to purchase Indonesian goods, such as rubber, palm oil and other Indonesia's traditional exports.

_http://uawire.org/indonesia-arranges-a-loan-for-the-purchase-of-russian-su-35-fighter-jets_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Some Southeast Asian Countries Interest in Sprut SDM1*

18 Agustus 2018





Vietnam and Indonesia showed interest in Sprut SDM1, a 18 tonnes air-droppable-tank (photo : Sputnik)

MOSKVA (Sputnik) - Rosoboronexport (ROE) will launch its world-class "Sprut - SDM1" light amphibious tank, which has been featured in several Southeast Asian countries, ROE chief executive Alexander Mikhneev told reporters on Thursday.

"This is the only type, with no similar product in the world." Sprut - SDM1 "- unique in lightweight amphibious assault class, with firepower as a base tank. It is hoped that this weapon will be of great interest to the weapons from countries with difficult geographic conditions: rivers, waterways, marshland and mountains, and in particular, some Southeast Asian countries showed interest in "Sprut - SDM1," Rosoboronexport press service quoted Mikheev.





Indonesia interest in BT-3F, a 18,5 tonnes amphibious APC (photo : weaponnews)
He noted that in addition to the amphibious tank at the "Army - 2018" forum, exporters were particularly interested in the interest in BT-3F armored vehicles and other products promoted in the international market.

(Sputnik)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana

Rafale at Halim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

The flag is said to be country where Altay will be sent for trials, Is Indonesia interested???


----------



## striver44

CARAT 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## radialv

striver44 said:


> CARAT 2018


join exercise with only those three ships?


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia reveals details of Chinese sensors installed onboard KCR-60M vessels*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
27 July 2018
*Key Points*

Indonesia has installed Chinese-made fire-control, search radars on two of its KCR-60M fast attack craft
Equipment provides vessels with a more potent defence against hostile aircraft and precision-guided munitions





Engineers from China and Indonesian shipbuilder PT PAL working with Indonesian Navy personnel on the Type 630 close-in weapon system onboard KRI Tombak (629) during its test firings. (KOARMADA II)

In line with the installation of Type 630 30 mm close-in weapon system (CIWS) turrets, the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) has also equipped two of its KCR-60M fast attack craft with Chinese-made sensors, consoles, and combat information systems.

Details of the systems, which were revealed on 22 July by a TNI-AL source at the service’s headquarters in Cilangkap, have been corroborated with Indonesian industry sources in Surabaya who are familiar with the matter.

_Jane’s_ first reported in January 2018 that the TNI-AL had removed missile launchers and installed the Type 630 CIWS on its lead KCR-60M vessel, KRI _Sampari_ (628), as part of wider plans to reconstitute the class. The CIWS turret is now situated at stern, where a rigid hull inflatable boat (RHIB) used to be positioned. Since then, sister vessel KRI _Tombak_(629) has been modified in a similar manner.

The Type 630 CIWS is a variant of the Russian-developed AK-630 that has been marketed by China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) as the “NG-18 30 mm six-barrelled naval gun”. The weapon can engage low-altitude aircraft at distances of up to 2,500 m, sea-skimming projectiles at up to 1,300 m, and can fire between 4,500 and 5,000 rds/min.

It has now been confirmed that the Type 630 CIWS set-up on both _Sampari_ and _Tombak_ include the Type 347G ‘Rice Bowl’ short-range fire-control radar and its associated fire-control console. This sensor has been installed in the aft section of the ships’ superstructure, and can track targets at up to 6 n miles away.

https://www.janes.com/article/82032...ese-sensors-installed-onboard-kcr-60m-vessels



radialv said:


> join exercise with only those three ships?



This year CARAT heavily emphasized on join training between Marines forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

striver44 said:


> The flag is said to be country where Altay will be sent for trials, Is Indonesia interested???



I don't think so, I think it's just for testing and proofing, Altay is more expensive than the tank it's actually based upon (Korean K2 MBT). Altay is 13,75 m USD whereas K2 is 8,5 m USD. You know our budget, we always looking for cheaper alternatives.


----------



## Nike

Var Dracon said:


> I don't think so, I think it's just for testing and proofing, Altay is more expensive than the tank it's actually based upon (Korean K2 MBT). Altay is 13,75 m USD whereas K2 is 8,5 m USD. You know our budget, we always looking for cheaper alternatives.



Well, Altay is filled with many high end stuff for presentation if we made compromize on specs we can save the price


----------



## Svantana

KRI Dr Suharso . Floating Hospital LPD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Var Dracon said:


> I don't think so, I think it's just for testing and proofing, Altay is more expensive than the tank it's actually based upon (Korean K2 MBT). Altay is 13,75 m USD whereas K2 is 8,5 m USD. You know our budget, we always looking for cheaper alternatives.


maybe, but who knows. btw Indonesian Army is still to this day an infantry based army so yeah maybe not


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana




----------



## Svantana

A400m procurement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

patroli polisi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Russian Helicopter Terbuka untuk Transfer Teknologi*

23 Agustus 2018





Prototipe helikopter angkut berat Mil Mi-26T2V terbang perdana di JSC Rostvertol (photo : Aviaforum)

Patriot Park, Rusia (ANTARA News) - Dengan supremasi hingga 22 persen dari pasar helikopter sipil dan militer dunia, Russian Helikopter menyatakan bahwa mereka terbuka dengan skema pembelian diimbuhi kewajiban transfer teknologi. 

Hal itu dikatakan CEO Russian Helicopter, Andrey Boginsky, menjawab pertanyaan ANTARA News, di sela pameran kekuatan darat Rusia, ARMY 2018, di Patriot Park, sekitar 60 kilometer arah tenggara Moskwa, Rabu waktu Moskwa. 

Boginsky, yang memimpin satu divisi pesawat terbang sayap tetap Rostec (induk semua BUMN Rusia di bidang riset-pengembangan dan produksi sistem persenjataan), menerima ANTARA News dalam satu wawancara khusus. 

Divisi yang dia pimpin memproduksi beberapa helikopter untuk kepentingan sipil dan militer, yaitu Mil (Mi) dan Kamov (Ka). Data perusahaan mengklaim mereka menguasai 22 persen pasar helikopter militer dunia, dan 32 persen helikopter serang militer dunia, dengan negara dan organisasi internasional pengguna hingga 100 negara. 

Sampai rezim Uni Soviet berdiri, “pasar tradisional” mereka adalah belasan negara satelit Uni Soviet dan beberapa negara sahabat mereka. Seiring dengan perkembangan jaman dan tuntutan ekonomi domestik, pasar internasional semakin menjadi perhatian penting mereka, selain konsumen utama dalam negerinya, yaitu Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Federasi Rusia. 

BUMN Rusia di bidang produksi helikopter ini memiliki banyak pusat produksi, yaitu Mil Moscow Helicopter Plant, Kamov Design Bureau, Ulan-Ude Aviation Plant (Siberia), Kazan Helicopter Plant (Tatarstan), Rostvertol, dan Kumertau Aviation Production Enterprise. 

Juga NI Sazykin Arsenev Aviation Production, Enterprise “Progress”, Aviation Gearboxes and Transmissions—Perm Motors, Stupino Machine Production Plant, Helicopter Service Company, Novosibirsk Aviation Repair Plant, JSC NARZ, dan Procurement and Logistics Center for the Helicopter Industry. 

“Terkait fokus kami pada Asia Tenggara, kami menilai itu adalah suatu kawasan yang sedang berkembang baik. Dengan begitu kawasan yang meningkat secara ekonomi itu tentu memerlukan teknologi baru untuk transportasi udara,” kata dia. 

“Kami memiliki lini produksi yang lengkap untuk keperluan sipil dan militer untuk menjawab keperluan di kawasan Asia Tenggara dan Indonesia secara khusus,” katanya. 

Indonesia membeli 16 unit helikopter multi fungsi Mil Mi-17H (versi ekspor dari Mil Mi-8 Hind), dan delapan unit helikopter serang Mil Mi-35P dari pabrikan helikopter Mil di Kazan, Rusia. Armada udara baru TNI AD itu dipertunjukkan pertama kali kepada publik pada Desember 2004, bersamaan dengan peresmian 10 Batalion Infantri/Raiders, di kawasan Kemayoran, Jakarta. 

Saat itu, masih dimungkinkan untuk mengadakan dan membeli perlengkapan dan sistem persenjataan langsung kepada pabrik dan tanpa skema kewajiban transfer teknologi dan lain sebagainya. 

Seiring perkembangan jaman, pemerintah memberlakukan UU Nomor 16/2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan, yang memberi kewajiban kepada negara atas pemakaian anggaran di sektor persenjataan dan pertahanan. Yang paling mendasar adalah pada pasa 43 UU Nomor 16/2012 itu, di antaranya tentang transfer teknologi. 

“Untuk menjawab keperluan memindahkan teknologi-teknologi tertentu ke negara pengguna, dalam hal ini adalah transfer teknologi, kami telah melakukan itu dengan mitra-mitra Asia kami. Mereka adalah India dan China, terkhusus karena mereka memesan produk kami dalam jumlah berarti,” kata dia. 

Dia tidak membahas secara teknis bidang-bidang yang bisa dan sedang dilaksanakan dalam pengertian transfer teknologi dengan negara-negara mitra mereka. Dengan begitu, kata Boginsky, ada pertimbangan pertumbuhan ekonomi yang perlu dijadikan dasar keputusan tentang hal ini bagi kedua negara. Untuk memenuhi keperluan negara pengguna tentang ini maka kami selalu terbuka untuk memindahkan atau memberi transfer teknologi, termasuk hingga apa saja teknologi yang diminta untuk ditransfer itu. 

“Pada ARMY 2018 kali ini, kami mengusung produk-produk baru, yaitu Mil Mi-28, Mil Mi-35, Mil Mi-26T2 yang dipesan Kementerian Pertahanan Rusia, yang diimbuhi beberapa teknologi terkini, di antara teknologi elektronika-avionika, sistem pertahanan diri, sistem komunikasi, dan lain-lain,” kata dia. 

Mil Mi-26 ini diketahui memecahkan beberapa rekor dunia selain menjadi helikopter terbesar di dunia, di antaranya kemampuan mengangkat beban hingga 20 ton di luar bobot dirinya sendiri berkat desain khusus tautan kargonya. 

“Untuk Mil Mi-28, kami menambahkan beberapa teknologi baru, di antaranya sistem pertahanan yang dikendalikan dari dalam kokpit sesuai permintaan konsumen kami,” kata dia.

(Antara)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## V3NOM12

Marine Rouge said:


> patroli polisi
> View attachment 493817
> View attachment 493818



What is the reason why Cilacap local police use this kind of vehicle?


----------



## Mahakam

V3NOM12 said:


> What is the reason why Cilacap local police use this kind of vehicle?



For Parade only i believe, you know..."kearifan lokal"


----------



## kaka404

V3NOM12 said:


> What is the reason why Cilacap local police use this kind of vehicle?





Mahakam said:


> For Parade only i believe, you know..."kearifan lokal"


Or its the local police version of parking enforcement vehicle  jk


----------



## trishna_amṛta

V3NOM12 said:


> What is the reason why Cilacap local police use this kind of vehicle?


My best guess is, much cheaper acquisition cost, easier to maintain, and lower operating cost (fuel). Beside for Cilacap I don't think there is much need for real police cruiser similar to those in major cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1609944612447209

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1609905519117785

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## initial_d

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1609905519117785


Mau desain sendiri apa lanjut dari basis chang bo go!!??


----------



## Boss Dragun

nih video utk weekend biar gak pada bosen. lumayan nih ngocok perut

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

initial_d said:


> Mau desain sendiri apa lanjut dari basis chang bo go!!??




Yo mbuh mas, gak ngerti aku.

Xixixixi


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Dari Nota Keuangan dan RAPBN 2019 halaman 214

Multi function MERAD missile ?
Police helicopter ?
APC for Police Mobile Brigade ?

Ediaaaan tenan !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

V3NOM12 said:


> What is the reason why Cilacap local police use this kind of vehicle?


Promoting police program- the vehicle surely is a 'selfie' attraction, thats the crowd-pulling strategy to get attention.


----------



## Nike

From various sources

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Var Dracon

Medium tank firing test

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## V3NOM12

Marine Rouge said:


> From various sources
> 
> View attachment 494304
> View attachment 494305
> View attachment 494306
> View attachment 494307
> View attachment 494308
> View attachment 494310



Im not seen this twin beautifull mine hunter for long time, what are they loading in to the tube?


----------



## mandala

Pindad/FNSS Medium Tank live firing test. Credit to Windu Paramarta.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mengkom

V3NOM12 said:


> Im not seen this twin beautifull mine hunter for long time, what are they loading in to the tube?


A person,
That's a hyperbaric chamber to treat patient with barotrauma (medical condition related to diving activity)
Apperently they doing some kind of medical rescue simulation for submarine crew

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

latpur marinir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

SMG baru

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

striver44 said:


> The flag is said to be country where Altay will be sent for trials, Is Indonesia interested???



It translates as "Export Potentials"

Altay Prototype has been sent to Omman and from there it will be sent to Qatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GraveDigger388

mengkom said:


> A person,
> That's a hyperbaric chamber to treat patient with barotrauma (medical condition related to diving activity)
> Apperently they doing some kind of medical rescue simulation for submarine crew



Ah, thanks for the info. For a second I was thinking why on earth they are doing MRI test on a truck bed. Lol.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Ship maker focuses on warship construction

State-owned ship maker PT Pal Indonesia will focus on the construction of warships in trying to fulfil its revenue target of Rp 2.4 trillion (US$164.39 million) in 2018. Last year, the company recorded Rp 1.2 trillion in revenue.






In the first half, the company only achieved 23 percent of the target.

PT Pal corporate secretary Rariya Budi Harta said over the weekend that since PT Pal’s success in delivering a strategic sealift vessel (SSV) ordered by the Philippines in May, 2016, the company had received other orders for warships from several other countries.

Therefore, he said, the company would prioritize the construction of warships “The price of each warship ranges from $45 million to $50 million,” he said.

_PT Pal is now constructing several warships ordered by Senegal and the Indonesian Navy, he added._

Apart from constructing new ships, the company also carries out maintenance of warships of the Indonesian Navy.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2018/08/27/ship-maker-focuses-on-warship-construction.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Sinan said:


> It translates as "Export Potentials"
> 
> Altay Prototype has been sent to Omman and from there it will be sent to Qatar.



What kind of armour it use (internal & external)..? and what type of add-on armour will it use or available for it?
What power plant it use or slated to be use?

Additional clarification regarding armouring ;

Example of internal armour in Leopard 2A4 is perforated steel armour
Example of external armour in Leopard 2 Revolution upgrade is Nano-Crystalline steel or in Leopard 2A5 and above is ceramic composite armour
Example of add-on armour in Leopard 2 Revolution upgrade is AMAP heavy


----------



## Var Dracon

Firing test from Pindad yt channel

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

http://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5487967


----------



## Nike

*Self-Propelled "Sprut-SDM1" for Indonesia*

27 Agustus 2018





Sprut SDM1 (photo : defesa)

Indonesia in the near future will order from Russia self-propelled anti-tank cannons "Sprut-SDM1", said the executive director of Kurganmashzavod, who designed and produced the machine, Peter Tyukov.

"Sprut SDM1" can be both amphibious and floating, it has a very good armed component.

Our armored car turned out to be very successful, Rosoboronexport will conclude a contract with Indonesians in the near future, "he said."

Earlier, a number of countries of South-East Asia showed interest in Sprut-SDM1.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Pindad/FNSS Medium Tank live firing test. Credit to Irfan Al-Faritsi/ayobandung & Lembaga Keris.































https://m.facebook.com/lembagakeris/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Just noticed from the pic above. Looks like a new feature on the turret.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigmack

mandala said:


> Just noticed from the pic above. Looks like a new feature on the turret.
> 
> View attachment 494609


Laser Warning Receiver?


----------



## -SINAN-

trishna_amṛta said:


> What kind of armour it use (internal & external)..? and what type of add-on armour will it use or available for it?
> What power plant it use or slated to be use?
> 
> Additional clarification regarding armouring ;
> 
> Example of internal armour in Leopard 2A4 is perforated steel armour
> Example of external armour in Leopard 2 Revolution upgrade is Nano-Crystalline steel or in Leopard 2A5 and above is ceramic composite armour
> Example of add-on armour in Leopard 2 Revolution upgrade is AMAP heavy


- Well, Armour of Altay have not been disclosed. All we know is, It utilizes a composite Armour using boron-carbide, other than that we know it utilizes ERA armour blocks installed to sides of the tank to protect crew compartment.

- At the initial batches Altay will Utilize German MTU 1500 HP, 5000 NM
At the same time, Turkish BMC Power working on indigenous engine for Altay.



mandala said:


> Just noticed from the pic above. Looks like a new feature on the turret.
> 
> View attachment 494609


Looks like Situational Awareness Cams.


----------



## mandala

Pindad/FNSS Medium Tank starting at minute 0:40 can be seen firing its gun while moving.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## radialv

mandala said:


> Just noticed from the pic above. Looks like a new feature on the turret.
> 
> View attachment 494870


panoramic scope maybe sir?


----------



## asterisktaker

mandala said:


> Just noticed from the pic above. Looks like a new feature on the turret.
> 
> View attachment 494870





bigmack said:


> Laser Warning Receiver?


Yup, sure looks like it.


----------



## mandala

radialv said:


> panoramic scope maybe sir?


Looks like its the SSP-1 OBRA-3 Laser Warning System.







http://www.pcosa.com.pl/en/warning_systems/ssp-1_obra-3_laser_warning_system-12.html

Pindad/FNSS Medium Tank. Credit to Raisan Al Farisi.
















^^ Besides the Laser Warning System on the turret, there are also situational awareness cameras on the sides and rear turret bustle, front right side of the turret near the gunner sight and at the front and rear of the Medium Tank.

https://www.instagram.com/raisanalfarisi/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> Looks like its the SSP-1 OBRA-3 Laser Warning System.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcosa.com.pl/en/warning_systems/ssp-1_obra-3_laser_warning_system-12.html
> 
> Pindad/FNSS Medium Tank. Credit to Raisan Al Farisi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Besides the Laser Warning System on the turret it seem they added more situational awareness cameras on the sides and rear turret bustle and on the front right side of the turret near the gunner sight.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/raisanalfarisi/



Those Turks or Belgian?


----------



## mandala

Marine Rouge said:


> Those Turks or Belgian?


Poland.


----------



## umigami

Marine Rouge said:


> Those Turks or Belgian?


that is turret operator (gunner) so maybe Belgian. (definitely not turks)

BTW any news about badak 6x6. that vehicle has become obscurity. no news, no order, nothing for years.
Are pindad and TNI-AD already give up on it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-72B

What armament this tank use?


----------



## striver44

*Korps Marinir Rajawali 18 exercise

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## trishna_amṛta

RedEfffect said:


> What armament this tank use?


105 mm High Pressure

Here is the summary of it ;


----------



## T-72B

All of ours AMX-13 already retired right?


----------



## striver44

RedEfffect said:


> All of ours AMX-13 already retired right?


nope on the contrary it's still the backbone of the army tanks fleet some even already been upgraded by PINDAD with new engine,transmission,fire control and 105mm gun











umigami said:


> that is turret operator (gunner) so maybe Belgian. (definitely not turks)
> 
> BTW any news about badak 6x6. that vehicle has become obscurity. no news, no order, nothing for years.
> Are pindad and TNI-AD already give up on it?


They're still tweaking the drivetrain as far as I can remember

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72B

striver44 said:


> nope on the contrary it's still the backbone of the army tanks fleet some even already been upgraded by PINDAD with new engine,transmission,fire control and 105mm gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're still tweaking the drivetrain as far as I can remember


This old relics really need to be retired


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

umigami said:


> that is turret operator (gunner) so maybe Belgian. (definitely not turks)
> 
> BTW any news about badak 6x6. that vehicle has become obscurity. no news, no order, nothing for years.
> Are pindad and TNI-AD already give up on it?



TNI ordered 50 of them. Last time I see was in Armed force celebration day (HUT TNI) last year


----------



## Nike

Svantana said:


> View attachment 495005
> View attachment 495004
> View attachment 495007
> View attachment 495006




Pansernya gak hancur, tapi tembus luar dalem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Marine Rouge said:


> Pansernya gak hancur, tapi tembus luar dalem


Yng penting beling besinya kelontar didalam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

just in case anybody wondering, AMX-10's is still alive and kicking

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Pindad/FNSS Medium Tank live firing. Credit to Radar Bandung.






https://www.instagram.com/radarbandung.id/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Allocates USD 1.9 million for Consultancy Work on Sixth Submarine*

29 Agustus 2018





Indonesia has moved closer towards acquiring a sixth submarine for its navy. Consultancy project aimed at establishing more beneficial technology transfer arrangements (photo : PAL)

Indonesia’s Ministry of Defence (MoD) has set aside a total sum of IDR 28.38 billion (USD 1.9 million-ed) for consultancy services in relation to the acquisition of a sixth submarine for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL).






A document on this allocation, which was obtained by Jane’s on 28 August from the ministry’s directorate for defence potential, indicated that the funds will be drawn from Indonesia’s defence budget allocation for 2018.

A specific focus on the consultancy will be on transfer-of-technology (TOT) arrangements, and how Indonesia’s local industry can better benefit from the contract for a sixth submarine when it materialises.

(Jane's)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

44 units for first batch order 

*Pemerintah Pesan 44 Medium Tank Pindad*
Arif Budianto
Senin, 27 Agustus 2018 - 18:21 WIB




PT Pindad melakukan uji daya gempur menembak sasaran 1,5 km medium tank. Hasilnya, medium tank Pindad memiliki daya tembak hingga 5 kilometer. Foto/SINDONews/Arif Budianto
BANDUNG - Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) bakal mengajukan pembelian pengadaan alat utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista) tank untuk tahun anggaran 2018/2019. Pengadaan alutsista diperkirakan akan jatuh kepada 44 unit medium tank produksi PT Pindad. 

Direktur Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan (Dirjen Pothan) Kemhan Bondan Tiara Sofyan mengatakan, pihaknya saat ini sedang membahas dan mematangkan alokasi APBN untuk pembelian tank. Program tersebut masuk rencana strategis (renstra) tahap II pengadaan alutsista nasional. 

“Proyeksi awal minimal 44 (medium tank). Kami sudah ada alokasi melalui APBN 2018-2019 yang nanti kami akan matangkan,” kata Tiara seusai menghadiri uji tembak medium tank di Pusat Pendidikan Infanteri (Pusdikif) TNI AD Cipatat, Kabupaten Bandung Barat, Senin (27/8/2018). 

Menurut Tiara, medium tank produksi bersama Pindad dan FNSS Turki dalam waktu dekat bisa segera diproduksi massal. Saat ini, tank tersebut telah menyelesaikan semua proses pengujian. Selanjutnya, medium tank akan menyelesaikan proses sertifikasi yang diperkirakan memakan waktu satu bulan. 

“Hasil uji tembak sangat memuaskan. Semua target bisa disasar dengan baik. Selanjutnya tinggal mass production dan segera diadakan untuk pengadaan bagi TNI AD,” ujar dia. 

Sebelumnya, pada 12 dan 14 Juli 2018, medium tank telah melalui mine blast test atau uji ketahanan atas ledak ranjau dengan hasil memuaskan. Pindad juga telah melakukan uji mobilitas dan performa pada 7-16 Agustus 2018. Pada 25-27 Agustus 2018 dilakukan uji daya gempur dengan menembakkan 28 butir peluru. 

Dankodiklat TNI AD Mayjen TNI AM Putranto mengungkapkan, untuk pengadaan pihaknya harus membicarakan dengan Kasad. Karena ini menyangkut kesiapan operasional dan kebutuhan pada unit tertentu. Untuk SDM yang akan mengoperasikannya, dia mengaku telah siap. Apalagi tank ini mudah dioperasikan. 

“Ini sangat mudah dioperasikannya. Tidak beda jauh dengan leopard dan main battle tank. Untuk pengadaan, minimal satu kavaleri. Harapan tank ini bisa menambah kekuatan di jajaran TNI AD,” kata Putranto. 

Sementara itu, Dirut PT Pindad Abraham Mose mengatakan, PT Pindad siap memproduksi massal medium tank. Prototipe tank ini tinggal dilakukan penyempurnaan setelah uji coba selama satu bulan terakhir. 

“Setelah ini kami akan lakukan kan perbaikan.Penyempurnaan mungkin kecil untuk improvement saja. Satu bulan sertifikasi sehingga akhir tahun bisa masuk mess produk untuk dukung kekuatan TNI,” ujar Abraham.

https://jabar.sindonews.com/read/921/1/pemerintah-pesan-44-medium-tank-pindad-1535368120

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

*Indonesia develops gunship variant of CN-235 aircraft*

*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
28 August 2018





An Indonesian Navy CN-235-220 maritime patrol aircraft on display at Singapore Airshow 2016. PTDI is working on a gunship variant of the aircraft. Source: IHS Markit/Ridzwan Rahmat

*Key Points*

PT Dirgantara has confirmed plans to market a gunship variant of the CN-235 turboprop aircraft
Work on a demonstrator platform is currently under way, and the company aims for its first flight in 2019
Indonesian state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara (PTDI) has begun work on a gunship variant of the CN-235 twin-engine multipurpose aircraft, the company has confirmed to _Jane’s_ .

The aircraft, which is based on the company’s CN-235-220 airframe, is being developed as a demonstrator platform, and will be marketed to potential customers in the Middle Eastern, African, and Central and Southeast Asian regions, said the company.

The aircraft is being modified to carry one single-barrelled 30 mm DEFA 553 aircraft cannon on the portside aft of its fuselage. The weapon has been salvaged from a retired Douglas A-4H Skyhawk that was formerly in service with the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU).

The DEFA 553 cannon has a muzzle velocity of 810 m/s, and can fire up to 1,200 rds/min at both air and surface targets. There are also plans to complement this weapon with electro-optical targeting systems and a laser designator. However, the company has yet to decide on systems that will be selected for these roles on the demonstrator.

Other differences that the gunship demonstrator will feature over earlier versions of PTDI’s CN-235 include using General Electric (GE) CT7-9 turboprop engines, instead of the older CT7-7. The aircraft has also been built with wingtip devices to improve the aircraft’s overall fuel efficiency.

https://www.janes.com/article/82627/indonesia-develops-gunship-variant-of-cn-235-aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GraveDigger388

Marine Rouge said:


> Pansernya gak hancur, tapi tembus luar dalem


Through and through... Shoulda used HE for such target.


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> *Indonesia develops gunship variant of CN-235 aircraft*
> 
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 28 August 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Indonesian Navy CN-235-220 maritime patrol aircraft on display at Singapore Airshow 2016. PTDI is working on a gunship variant of the aircraft. Source: IHS Markit/Ridzwan Rahmat
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> PT Dirgantara has confirmed plans to market a gunship variant of the CN-235 turboprop aircraft
> Work on a demonstrator platform is currently under way, and the company aims for its first flight in 2019
> Indonesian state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara (PTDI) has begun work on a gunship variant of the CN-235 twin-engine multipurpose aircraft, the company has confirmed to _Jane’s_ .
> 
> The aircraft, which is based on the company’s CN-235-220 airframe, is being developed as a demonstrator platform, and will be marketed to potential customers in the Middle Eastern, African, and Central and Southeast Asian regions, said the company.
> 
> The aircraft is being modified to carry one single-barrelled 30 mm DEFA 553 aircraft cannon on the portside aft of its fuselage. The weapon has been salvaged from a retired Douglas A-4H Skyhawk that was formerly in service with the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU).
> 
> The DEFA 553 cannon has a muzzle velocity of 810 m/s, and can fire up to 1,200 rds/min at both air and surface targets. There are also plans to complement this weapon with electro-optical targeting systems and a laser designator. However, the company has yet to decide on systems that will be selected for these roles on the demonstrator.
> 
> Other differences that the gunship demonstrator will feature over earlier versions of PTDI’s CN-235 include using General Electric (GE) CT7-9 turboprop engines, instead of the older CT7-7. The aircraft has also been built with wingtip devices to improve the aircraft’s overall fuel efficiency.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/82627/indonesia-develops-gunship-variant-of-cn-235-aircraft



Should bring hydra pod rocket launcher, and capable to drop mk82 bombs and other ordnance


----------



## striver44

my question, will the mass produced kaplan MT retain this design or will they simplified it to cut cost just like the indonesian Leopard 2RI?????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

striver44 said:


> my question, will the mass produced kaplan MT retain this design or will they simplified it to cut cost just like the indonesian Leopard 2RI?????


I believe there're will be full specs with full combat capability, it just deferent regime without cost cut and other kick back


----------



## Nike

Babe lg sibuk hari ini















*Readout of Secretary of Defense James N. Mattis’ Meeting With Indonesia Minister of Defense Ryamizard Ryacudu*

Aug. 28, 2018
News Release
Release No: NR-250-18
Pentagon Chief Spokesperson Dana W. White provided the following readout: 

Secretary of Defense James N. Mattis met with Indonesia Minister of Defense Ryamizard Ryacudu today at the Pentagon to reaffirm the long-standing defense relationship between the United States and Indonesia. 

The leaders discussed a broad range of defense issues, and the Secretary thanked Minister Ryacudu for his country’s leadership in the region. 

Secretary Mattis highlighted the broad range of U.S. – Indonesia security cooperation activities.

They agreed to work with regional partners to expand maritime domain awareness cooperation, particularly enforcement of United Nations Security Council Resolutions to combat transnational threats such as piracy, illegal and unregulated fishing, and illicit trafficking.

https://dod.defense.gov/News/News-R...mes-n-mattis-meeting-with-indonesia-minister/

Babe lg nego ama yg punya lapak

*Indonesia confirms plan to buy US-made Hercules C-130 planes*
Rabu, 29 Agustus 2018 23:03 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara







Jakarta, (ANTARA News) - _*Indonesia has confirmed a plan to buy Hercules C-130 planes and other transport planes from the United States to support the development of its defense architecture.*_

"In future, Indonesia plans to buy several primary weaponry systems, *including Hercules C-130 planes, and other heavy-duty transport planes from the US*," Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said, while paying a courtesy call on US Secretary of Defense James Mattis in Washington DC, on Tuesday.

In the long run, Indonesia is committed to gradually improving its primary weaponry systems on a self-reliant basis and under a partnership scheme with friendly countries, Ryacudu stated.

"Through the partnership, Indonesia will gradually be able to build defense industry as part of the national strategic industry on its own," he noted.

The former army chief of staff added that Indonesia aimed to not only be able to meet its primary weaponry systems but also to sell them to friendly countries.

At the meeting, the two officials also agreed to enhance defense and military cooperation between the two nations at various levels, including mutual visits by top officials, exchange of staff and command school students, intelligence education, and exchange of strategic information.

"We must maintain and improve the various areas of cooperation in the form of capacity and capability building," he remarked.

In response, Mattis explained that the US is committed to maintaining and improving its defense cooperation with Indonesia, covering exchange of military officials and students, joint exercises, and procurement of primary weaponry systems.

The US is also committed to increasing the quota of Indonesian military officers to attend military education in the US.

Reporting by Rini Utami
Editing by Suharto

Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/118003/indonesia-confirms-plan-to-buy-us-made-hercules-c-130-planes

C130 confirmed, other heavy transport duties aircraft? C17 globe master?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Marine Rouge said:


> Should bring hydra pod rocket launcher, and capable to drop mk82 bombs and other ordnance


If we see the PTDI Gunship proposal pic it is also equipped with radome, torpedoes and missiles. Looks like this gunship role is more towards maritime patrol. CMIIW.






Credit to ARCinc.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019468752721592320


Marine Rouge said:


> Babe lg sibuk hari ini
> 
> View attachment 495390
> View attachment 495391
> View attachment 495392
> View attachment 495393
> 
> 
> *Readout of Secretary of Defense James N. Mattis’ Meeting With Indonesia Minister of Defense Ryamizard Ryacudu*
> 
> Aug. 28, 2018
> News Release
> Release No: NR-250-18
> Pentagon Chief Spokesperson Dana W. White provided the following readout:
> 
> Secretary of Defense James N. Mattis met with Indonesia Minister of Defense Ryamizard Ryacudu today at the Pentagon to reaffirm the long-standing defense relationship between the United States and Indonesia.
> 
> The leaders discussed a broad range of defense issues, and the Secretary thanked Minister Ryacudu for his country’s leadership in the region.
> 
> Secretary Mattis highlighted the broad range of U.S. – Indonesia security cooperation activities.
> 
> They agreed to work with regional partners to expand maritime domain awareness cooperation, particularly enforcement of United Nations Security Council Resolutions to combat transnational threats such as piracy, illegal and unregulated fishing, and illicit trafficking.
> 
> https://dod.defense.gov/News/News-R...mes-n-mattis-meeting-with-indonesia-minister/
> 
> Babe lg nego ama yg punya lapak
> 
> *Indonesia confirms plan to buy US-made Hercules C-130 planes*
> Rabu, 29 Agustus 2018 23:03 WIB - 0 Views
> 
> Reporter: Antara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta, (ANTARA News) - _*Indonesia has confirmed a plan to buy Hercules C-130 planes and other transport planes from the United States to support the development of its defense architecture.*_
> 
> "In future, Indonesia plans to buy several primary weaponry systems, *including Hercules C-130 planes, and other heavy-duty transport planes from the US*," Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said, while paying a courtesy call on US Secretary of Defense James Mattis in Washington DC, on Tuesday.
> 
> In the long run, Indonesia is committed to gradually improving its primary weaponry systems on a self-reliant basis and under a partnership scheme with friendly countries, Ryacudu stated.
> 
> "Through the partnership, Indonesia will gradually be able to build defense industry as part of the national strategic industry on its own," he noted.
> 
> The former army chief of staff added that Indonesia aimed to not only be able to meet its primary weaponry systems but also to sell them to friendly countries.
> 
> At the meeting, the two officials also agreed to enhance defense and military cooperation between the two nations at various levels, including mutual visits by top officials, exchange of staff and command school students, intelligence education, and exchange of strategic information.
> 
> "We must maintain and improve the various areas of cooperation in the form of capacity and capability building," he remarked.
> 
> In response, Mattis explained that the US is committed to maintaining and improving its defense cooperation with Indonesia, covering exchange of military officials and students, joint exercises, and procurement of primary weaponry systems.
> 
> The US is also committed to increasing the quota of Indonesian military officers to attend military education in the US.
> 
> Reporting by Rini Utami
> Editing by Suharto
> 
> Editor: Suharto
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/118003/indonesia-confirms-plan-to-buy-us-made-hercules-c-130-planes
> 
> C130 confirmed, other heavy transport duties aircraft? C17 globe master?


AFAIK the C-17 Globemaster production line had been closed. Or maybe they are looking for secondhand?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> If we see the PTDI Gunship proposal pic it is also equipped with radome, torpedoes and missiles. Looks like this gunship role is more towards maritime patrol. CMIIW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to ARCinc.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019468752721592320
> 
> AFAIK the C-17 Globemaster production line had been closed. Or maybe they are looking for secondhand?



Everything is possible bro


----------



## Svantana

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=276503729844688

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

PT Dirgantara Indonesia and Boeing signed MOU for cooperation in manufacture, maintenance, support, training and certification.

*PTDI Gaet Boeing Jajaki Kerja Sama Teknologi Manufaktur Kedirgantaraan*

Agustus 30 / 2018 11:21 WIB
Oleh : Fajar Sidik
 


Marsekal Pertama Gita Amperiawan, Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PT Dirgantara Indonesia, dan Maria Lane, Wakil Presiden Kemitraan Strategis Internasional Boeing, selepas penandatanganan MOU untuk menjajaki peluang kerja sama yang meliputi bidang manufaktur, pemeliharaan, dukungan, pelatihan dan sertifikasi. (istimewa)

*Bisnis.com,* JAKARTA – PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) menandatangani Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) dengan Boeing untuk menjajaki peluang kerja sama yang meliputi bidang teknologi manufaktur, sertifikasi, serta dukungan dan pemeliharaan terhadap produk gaya angkat vertikal (atau vertical lift) di industri kedirgantaraan.

"Boeing dan industri dirgantara Indonesia telah bekerja bersama selama hampir 70 tahun. Kami melihat memorandum ini sebagai langkah penting untuk mendukung visi Indonesia bagi pembangunan ekonomi saat ini dan di masa depan, serta pertumbuhan sektor kedirgantaraan.” tutur Skip Boyce, Presiden Boeing Southeast Asia dalam siaran pers, Kamis (30/8/2018).

Sementara itu, Direktur Utama PTDI Elfien Goentoro mengungkapkan perseroan berkomitmen terus membangun sektor kedirgantaraan Indonesia dan telah menunjukkan kemampuan di bidang desain dan pengembangan pesawat terbang, manufaktur struktur, serta produksi dan layanan untuk pesawat komersial dan militer.

"PTDI telah menjadi pemasok untuk Boeing Commercial Airplanes, dan perjanjian ini akan memperluas kerja sama kami pada bidang militer dengan peluang di bidang kemampuan gaya angkat vertikal," ungkap Elfien.

Hubungan Boeing dengan Indonesia dimulai sejak tahun 1949 ketika Garuda Indonesia, maskapai penerbangan nasional, mulai beroperasi menggunakan Douglas DC-3.

Saat ini, pesawat Boeing telah mendapat kepercayaan dari sejumlah maskapai penerbangan di Indonesia, dan kerja sama dengan Indonesia telah berkembang ke penerbangan komersial, pertahanan, ruang angkasa, serta penelitian dan teknologi.

Pada bidang militer, pemerintah Indonesia menandatangani surat penawaran dan penerimaan dengan pemerintah AS pada Agustus 2013 untuk delapan helikopter Apache AH-64E, helikopter serang multi-peran terkemuka di dunia. Pengiriman kedelapan helikopter telah diselesaikan awal tahun ini.

http://industri.bisnis.com/read/201...erja-sama-teknologi-manufaktur-kedirgantaraan

Indonesian Defense Minister @*ryamizard_r* witnessed @*Boeing* & @*officialptdi* MoU signing and met @*LockheedMartin* to discuss ways to strengthen long-term cooperation between Indonesia and US defense industries (8/29).


















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034990172277039110

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

mandala said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034990172277039110


Itu kokpit pesawat apa ya ?

Trus yg untuk cover microphone di meja itu model pesawat apa ya ?


----------



## mandala

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Itu kokpit pesawat apa ya ?
> 
> Trus yg untuk cover microphone di meja itu model pesawat apa ya ?


Looks like its a T-50A cockpit of USAF Advanced Pilot Training Project as there is also a KAI (Korean Aerospace Industries) logo below the Lockheed Martin logo.

Its a models of F-22, F-35, F-16V and C-130J Super Hercules.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asterisktaker

Hopefully getting closer to F-16 Blk 72


----------



## Nike

the list for next shopping spree is impressive 

1. 3 squadrons MRF
2. one flight Air refuel tanker
3. One flight AEW/AWACS aircraft 
4. One flight special missions Aircraft 
5. Two squadrons worth SAR combat helicopter 
6. Two flight Logistic Aircraft (C130J)
7. One flight Heavy lift Aircraft 
8. OTH radar system 
9. Air Defense Radar system 
10. Trainer Aircraft basic
11. APC for Paskhas
12. Medium SAM systems 
13. Advance AA gun systems 
14. Integrated Command Systems/ Air Defense control systems

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Marine Rouge said:


> the list for next shopping spree is impressive
> 
> 1. 3 squadrons MRF
> 2. one flight Air refuel tanker
> 3. One flight AEW/AWACS aircraft
> 4. One flight special missions Aircraft
> 5. Two squadrons worth SAR combat helicopter
> 6. Two flight Logistic Aircraft (C130J)
> 7. One flight Heavy lift Aircraft
> 8. OTH radar system
> 9. Air Defense Radar system
> 10. Trainer Aircraft basic
> 11. APC for Paskhas
> 12. Medium SAM systems
> 13. Advance AA gun systems
> 14. Integrated Command Systems/ Air Defense control systems



Are they all from US ?


----------



## Nike

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Are they all from US ?



Maybe yes maybe no, there is high possibilities just some from European sources

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Marine Rouge said:


> the list for next shopping spree is impressive
> 
> 1. 3 squadrons MRF
> 2. one flight Air refuel tanker
> 3. One flight AEW/AWACS aircraft
> 4. One flight special missions Aircraft
> 5. Two squadrons worth SAR combat helicopter
> 6. Two flight Logistic Aircraft (C130J)
> 7. One flight Heavy lift Aircraft
> 8. OTH radar system
> 9. Air Defense Radar system
> 10. Trainer Aircraft basic
> 11. APC for Paskhas
> 12. Medium SAM systems
> 13. Advance AA gun systems
> 14. Integrated Command Systems/ Air Defense control systems



12. NASAMS
13. skyshield
easy guess
right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

Marine Rouge said:


> Pansernya gak hancur, tapi tembus luar dalem


Ditembaknya pake amunisi TPCSDS (ibaratnya APFSDS buat training) bukan HEP-T (HESH buat training) makanya tembus, bukan hancur.

Closer look at Anoa-Himars hybrid MLRS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Marine Rouge said:


> the list for next shopping spree is impressive
> 
> 1. 3 squadrons MRF
> 2. one flight Air refuel tanker
> 3. One flight AEW/AWACS aircraft
> 4. One flight special missions Aircraft
> 5. Two squadrons worth SAR combat helicopter
> 6. Two flight Logistic Aircraft (C130J)
> 7. One flight Heavy lift Aircraft
> 8. OTH radar system
> 9. Air Defense Radar system
> 10. Trainer Aircraft basic
> 11. APC for Paskhas
> 12. Medium SAM systems
> 13. Advance AA gun systems
> 14. Integrated Command Systems/ Air Defense control systems



My wish list only :

1. F16V
2. Pegasus
3. Wedgetail
4. Poseidon
5. HH60W and or HH47
6. C130J
7. C17 or C5
8. OTH-B
9. Smart-L
10. KT-1B
11. Komodo
12. NASAMS
13. Oerlikon skyshield
14. ADCCS from TSG IT Advanced System Ltd.


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Dapur cn235

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Tactical vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Marine Rouge said:


> Tactical vehicle
> 
> View attachment 495651



Beautiful lady, her eye looks alike Japanese' eye. 

Is she your daughter, Madam Marine Rouge ?


----------



## Nike

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Beautiful lady, her eye looks alike Japanese' eye.
> 
> Is she your daughter, Madam Marine Rouge ?



Tatjana saphira itu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Military Capabilities
*Airbus proves out A400M’s humanitarian relief capabilities in wake of Indonesian quakes*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
28 August 2018





A French Air Force Airbus A400M loading up relief supplies for Lombok on 24 August in Jakarta. Source: Airbus
An Airbus Defence and Space (DS) A400M transport aircraft operated by the French Air Force has delivered 24 tonnes of relief material from Jakarta to the Indonesian island of Lombok in support of victims in the recent earthquakes.

The relief mission was conducted through a co-operation agreement between the French Ministry for Europe and Foreign Affairs’ Crisis and Support Centre (CDCS), Airbus Foundation, and the Indonesian government. The A400M’s cargo included more than 20 tonnes of galvanised roof sheets, food supplies, and ambulances.

The Indonesian city of Lombok has been struck by a series of earthquakes and aftershocks over the past three weeks. The disaster has killed at least 131, and left about 156,000 more homeless.

As part of relief efforts, the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU) has also conducted 42 sorties with its fleet of C-130, CN-235, and C-295 aircraft.
https://www.janes.com/article/82625...ief-capabilities-in-wake-of-indonesian-quakes


----------



## Nike

*Defense industry meeting underline China Indonesia military ties*
August 2018 Global Defense Security army news industry
POSTED ON FRIDAY, 31 AUGUST 2018 11:24




This week, Indonesia and China held the latest iteration of their defense industry talks. The engagement highlighted ongoing activity in the defense aspect of bilateral relations in spite of lingering challenges, Prashanth Parameswaran reports in The Diplomat.





*Aspects of defense cooperation, such as deals on equipment and technology as well as some exchanges and dialogues, have been going on (Picture source: Tempo.Co)*

While Indonesia and China have long had a bilateral relationship, the defense aspect of ties has been strengthened gradually over the past few years in spite of challenges that remain, including with respect to the maritime realm. Aspects of defense cooperation, such as deals on equipment and technology as well as some exchanges and dialogues, have been going on.

One of the aspects of defense cooperation is the Indonesia-China defense industry cooperation meeting. Following a 2011 agreement on pursuing defense industry collaboration, both sides held their first defense industry cooperation meeting in 2012, where they discussed general opportunities and challenges in the area as well as more specific ways to advance ties. Those meetings have since continued as part of the defense relationship.

According to Indonesia’s defense ministry (KEMHAN), during the meeting held this week, both delegations highlighted the capabilities of their defense industries as well as products and policies, while the two sides also discussed opportunities for future collaboration.


----------



## Nike

*Bali police tighten security ahead of IMF-Wolrd Bank meeting*
Jumat, 31 Agustus 2018 14:52 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Antara





Military and police personnel take part in a roll call ahead of simultaneous regional elections and the Annual Meeting of IMF and World Bank 2018 at the Bali Police Mobile Brigade Station in May 2018) (ANTARA FOTO/Wira Suryantala)

Denpasar, Bali, (ANTARA News) - Police in Bali have tightened security against infiltration of terrorist to the island, which will host the next annual meeting of the International Monetary Fund (IMF and the World Bank in October this year.

Bali police have set up a task force to detect possible infiltration of terrorists backed up by the police`s anti terror squad (Densus 88), Bali police chief spokesman Sr.Com. Henky Widjaja said here on Friday.

Henky said Bali police chief Ins.Gen.Petrus R. Golose has passed an order to act firmly by shooting terrorist on the spot if necessary.

"The regional police chief has issued an order not to hesitate in taking firm actions against terrorism," he said.

He said police are busy not only in Bali, but all over the country to track down suspected terrorists.

"Currently, Bali is peaceful as police have continued to launch anti terrorist and anti criminality operations," he said.

He said police and the military regularly hold security simulation ahead of the IMF-World Bank meeting every week .

Security officers and liaison officers have been made ready for the security of the delegations to the big meeting, he said.

"Police personnel from the Police Headquarters and East Java police are also involved for the security of the IMF World Bank meeting," he said.

In the event of obstacles, police already have Plan B to take mitigation steps, he said, adding Interpol is not involved.

"Cooperation with Interpol is needed only in dealing with criminals in the watch list," he added.

Between 12,000 to 15,000 people are expected to attend the Annual Meetings, including about 3,500 delegates from 189 member countries, roughly 1,000 media representatives, and more than 5,000 participants representing the private sector, the banking community, academic institutions, civil society organizations, and also observers and parliamentarians.

Indonesia hopes to gain from hosting the meeting in drawing more tourists to the country.

The government has prepared tour packages for the delegates with visits to a number of major tourist destinations.

Reporting by I Made Surya Wirantara Putra
Editing by Albert Saragih


Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

Ada yg siap siap





INDONESIA
*TNI AU DAN RSAF JAJAKI PELATIHAN PILOT UAV DAN ‘AIR REFUELING’*
31 AGUSTUS 2018 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR
TNI AU dan Republic of Singapore Air Force (RSAF) tengah menjajaki kemungkinan dilaksanakan pelatihan bagi pilot pesawat terbang tanpa awak (UAV) kedua Angkatan Udara.

Hal tersebut tetuang dalam sebuah pembicaraan bilateral antara Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (Kasau) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna, S.E., M.M., dan Chief Of Air Staf (RSAF) Major General (MG) Mervyn Tan di Ministry of Defence (MINDEF) Singapura, Kamis (30/ 08).

Dilansir dari laman _TNI AU (31/ 08)_, Tidak hanya pelatihan pilot UAV, pihak RSAF juga menawarkan latihan bersama air refueling (pengisian bahan bakar di udara) dengan pesawat A-330 Multi Role Tangker Transport (MRTT).

Menurut kedua pemimpin Angkatan udara, hubungan TNI AU dan RSAF dalam beberapa tahun terakhir menunjukkan intensitas yang sangat erat.

“Kami merasakan sejak kegiatan flypast bersama pada perayaan 50 tahun hubungan bilateral Indonesia – Singapura tahun 2017 lalu, hubungan kita makin erat” kata Maj Gend Mervyn Tan.

Kepada koleganya, Kasau yang didampingi Asrena Marsda TNI Fachru Zaini SH..M.DS, Aspam Kasau Marsda TNI Dwi Fajariyanto, Asops Kasau Marsda TNI Johanes Bercham dan Atase Pertahanan RI di Singapura Kolonel Pnb Tjahya Elang Migdiawan, menyatakan sangat tertarik dengan tawaran RSAF.

“TNI AU akan segera menindaklanjuti secara teknis. Kami juga berharap adanya kerjasama untuk rekrutmen penerbang dan pengoperasian pesawat UAV, termasuk pesawat A-330 MRTT” ujar Kasau.

_Photo: Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (Kasau) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna, S.E., M.M., dan Chief Of Air Staf (RSAF) Major General (MG) Mervyn Tan. (TNI AU)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Screenshots:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

Credit to Antara News

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia Confirms Hercules C-130 Purchase, Gets Sanctions Waiver To Buy Sukhoi-35*





Indonesia has confirmed a plan to buy Hercules C-130 transport planes from the United States while also getting waiver from US sanctions to purchase Russian Su-35 fighter jets.

"In future, Indonesia plans to buy several primary weaponry systems, including Hercules C-130 planes, and other heavy-duty transport planes from the US," Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said, while paying a courtesy call on US Secretary of Defense James Mattis in Washington DC, on Tuesday, Antara news reported.

In the long run, Indonesia is committed to gradually improving its primary weaponry systems on a self-reliant basis and under a partnership scheme with friendly countries, Ryacudu stated.

Ryacudu thanked the US for exempting Indonesia from secondary sanctions for purchasing Russian weaponry and referred to Jakarta’s Su-35 fighter jet purchase stating that was committed before the US National Defence Authorization Act came into force.

Indonesia has in the past purchased both Russian and US equipment but has now adapted a policy of local production and expects more of its defence equipment needs to be met from domestic companies.

The confirmation of C-130 Hercules buy puts at rest speculation that Indonesia might add to its orders of Airbus A-400M planes of which it bought 5 worth USD2 billion in January 2017. The Indonesian Air Force already has older generation C-130 aircraft which it wants to replace.

source

*President Jokowi sees off Indonesian peacekeeping force to Congo, Lebanon*






Sentul, W Java, (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) saw off the Indonesian peacekeeping contingent Garuda to Congo and Lebanon on Friday.

"Today, Indonesia is proud of not only our athletes` achievements at the Asian Games and the 30 gold medals they have earned as of today but also of dispatching Garuda Indonesia to join the peacekeeping mission in the Democratic Republic of Congo and Lebanon," he remarked at the Indonesia National Defense Forces Peacekeeping Center in Sentul, West Java.

The peacekeeping force comprises the Rapid Deployment Battalion (RDB) Task Force of the Garuda Contingent XXXIX-A Congo for the United Nations Organization Stabilization Mission in the Democratic Republic of Congo (MONUSCO) and the Marine Task Force (MTF) of the Garuda contingent XXVIII-K for the United Nations Interim Force in Lebanon (UNIFIL).

The RDB Task Force of the Garuda Contingent XXXIX-A for MONUSCO has a total of 850 soldiers, including 22 women. The soldiers comprising 644 from the Army, 135 from the Navy, and 71 from the Air Force will be dispatched by plane.

The MTF for UNIFIL has a total of 120 naval personnel, who will be dispatched by Indonesian warship KRI Sultan Hasanuddin to replace 120 personnel currently assigned in the Mediterranean Sea.

"Today, Indonesia is proud of contributing to the maintenance of world peace and order. This is the mandate of our Constitution as the manifestation of Indonesia`s contribution to the world to make the good reputation of our nation and state famous," he emphasized.

He said the Garuda contingent began joining the UN-led peacekeeping mission in Sinai in 1957, more than a decade after Indonesia had proclaimed its independence.

On the occasion, President Jokowi, TNI Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto, Commander of PMPP TNI Brigadier General Victor H. Simatupang, and Foreign Minister Retno L. P. Marsudi took a group photo along with members of the Garuda contingents for Congo and Lebanon.

Since 1957, Indonesia has dispatched more than 38 thousand soldiers to join the UN-led peacekeeping missions.

Indonesia is one of the 10-largest countries sending peacekeeping troops.

With the dispatch of 3,552 personnel on Friday, Indonesia has reached 88.3 percent of its target to send four thousand personnel to join the UN-led peacekeeping mission.

"I instruct (all relevant sides) to achieve the target of four thousand personnel soon. What also makes us proud is that the Garuda contingent will use domestic strategic products in performing their duties," he noted.

Reporting by Desca Lidya Natalia
Editing by Suharto
Editor: Suharto


COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018
source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

jek_sperrow said:


> *Indonesia Confirms Hercules C-130 Purchase, Gets Sanctions Waiver To Buy Sukhoi-35*
> source



I wonder if one of our neighbor also getting the same waiver for buying spare parts for their Sukhoi fleet (assuming Russia no longer embargoed them)


----------



## NEKONEKO

trishna_amṛta said:


> I wonder if one of our neighbor also getting the same waiver for buying spare parts for their Sukhoi fleet (assuming Russia no longer embargoed them)





"In future, Indonesia plans to buy several primary weaponry systems, including Hercules C-130 planes, and other heavy-duty transport planes from the US,"



Marine Rouge said:


> the list for next shopping spree is impressive
> 
> 1. 3 squadrons MRF
> 2. one flight Air refuel tanker
> 3. One flight AEW/AWACS aircraft
> 4. One flight special missions Aircraft
> 5. Two squadrons worth SAR combat helicopter
> 6. Two flight Logistic Aircraft (C130J)
> 7. One flight Heavy lift Aircraft
> 8. OTH radar system
> 9. Air Defense Radar system
> 10. Trainer Aircraft basic
> 11. APC for Paskhas
> 12. Medium SAM systems
> 13. Advance AA gun systems
> 14. Integrated Command Systems/ Air Defense control systems


Any info?
>Heavy-duty transport planes from the US, then A400M out of the AF list?
BULOG gonna use A400M, and IAF gonna use US made planes but still will be able to taste both (If allowed in the agreements) then IAF can use the A400M for STOL operations and the US made planes(C17?) for long range operations.
But for all we know C17 production line already closed, the phrasing of 'heavy-duty transport planes from the US' really make me curious.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

jek_sperrow said:


> "In future, Indonesia plans to buy several primary weaponry systems, including Hercules C-130 planes, and other heavy-duty transport planes from the US,"
> 
> 
> Any info?
> >Heavy-duty transport planes from the US, then A400M out of the AF list?
> BULOG gonna use A400M, and IAF gonna use US made planes but still will be able to taste both (If allowed in the agreements) then IAF can use the A400M for STOL operations and the US made planes(C17?) for long range operations.
> But for all we know C17 production line already closed, the phrasing of 'heavy-duty transport planes from the US' really make me curious.



Just hope for the bigger one, viz. C5 galaxy


----------



## pr1v4t33r

progress construction of CG vessels at Citra Shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

IAF Garud SF Commando with Indonesian Counterparts
Can you please ID the units


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Just hope for the bigger one, viz. C5 galaxy



You got to be kidding right? *C5 is a hangar queen*. In fact you might wana learn more in it's history.
From operational perspective, chartering B-747F is far better choice compare to operating C5.



jek_sperrow said:


> But for all we know C17 production line already closed, the phrasing of 'heavy-duty transport planes from the US' really make me curious.



Desert surplus, and there is also surplus (brand new) in Boeing Iron work


----------



## V3NOM12

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 496108
> 
> IAF Garud SF Commando with Indonesian Counterparts
> Can you please ID the units


All i can say that they are from Kopassus group 3 as you can see no 3 in their upper arm.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

trishna_amṛta said:


> You got to be kidding right? *C5 is a hangar queen*. In fact you might wana learn more in it's history.
> From operational perspective, chartering B-747F is far better choice compare to operating C5.



No, I'm not.

B747 freighter from ground to cargo room floor is too high, it needs a hydrolic lifter.

No hydrolic lifter operated in airport can lift a leopard mbt.

B747 freighter needs 3000 - 3300 meters runway length to take off while C5 galaxy only needs maximum 2400 meters runway length.

A C5 galaxy can fly loaded 129 - 130 ton of cargoes (for disaster relief support) only in one sorty as much as 6 sorties of C130J herky (1 sorty of c130j only could fly 19 - 20 ton of cargoes).

Thus 1 unit of C5 galaxy could represent of 6 unit C130J.

And one flight (4 unit) of C5 galaxy could represent of 4 x 6 = 24 unit of C130J herkies.

If we plan to have 40 unit of herkies plus 4 unit of C5s, it represents 64 unit or 16 unit x 4 squadron of herkies with combination of 10 units of c130 plus 1 unit C5 in each squadron.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> No, I'm not.
> 
> B747 freighter from ground to cargo room floor is too high, it needs a hydrolic lifter.
> 
> No hydrolic lifter operated in airport can lift a leopard mbt.
> 
> B747 freighter needs 3000 - 3300 meters runway length to take off while C5 galaxy only needs maximum 2400 meters runway length.
> 
> A C5 galaxy can fly loaded 129 - 130 ton of cargoes (for disaster relief support) only in one sorty as much as 6 sorties of C130J herky (1 sorty of c130j only could fly 19 - 20 ton of cargoes).
> 
> Thus 1 unit of C5 galaxy could represent of 6 unit C130J.
> 
> And one flight (4 unit) of C5 galaxy could represent of 4 x 6 = 24 unit of C130J herkies.
> 
> If we plan to have 40 unit of herkies plus 4 unit of C5s, it represents 64 unit or 16 unit x 4 squadron of herkies with combination of 10 units of c130 plus 1 unit C5 in each squadron.


I think C5 maintenance and operational cost is expensive and need a lot of maintenance that's why thrisna said C5 is hangar queen.
Better to use ship to move tank across the country.
1 unit of C5 galaxy couldn't represent 6 unit C130J.
1 unit of C5 can't conduct mission on several locations at the same time, 1 unit C5 can't stand by at different locations at the same time, 1 C5 can't doing mission; standby and maintenance at the same time quantity is quality on it's own. 1 C5 can carry cargoes equals to 6 herky cargoes capabilities, can't really say 1 C5 = 6 C130; and also i prefer C17*.
*If we have the money.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

jek_sperrow said:


> I think C5 maintenance and operational cost is expensive and need a lot of maintenance that's why thrisna said C5 is hangar queen.
> Better to use ship to move tank across the country.
> 1 unit of C5 galaxy couldn't represent 6 unit C130J.
> 1 unit of C5 can't conduct mission on several locations at the same time, 1 unit C5 can't stand by at different locations at the same time, 1 C5 can't doing mission; standby and maintenance at the same time quantity is quality on it's own. 1 C5 can carry cargoes equals to 6 herky cargoes capabilities, can't really say 1 C5 = 6 C130; and also i prefer C17*.
> *If we have the money.



A C5 can eat a c130 fuselage.

A C5 can deliver a platoon of cavalry (1 unit medium tank, 1 unit ifv and 4 unit m113) in just 1- 3 hours to the airbase near trouble spot.

4 C5 could deliver one company of cavalry plus one baterry of SPH just in 1 - 3 hours compare to one or two days with an LPD.


----------



## Nike

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> A C5 can eat a c130 fuselage.
> 
> A C5 can deliver a platoon of cavalry (1 unit medium tank, 1 unit ifv and 4 unit m113) in just 1- 3 hours to the airbase near trouble spot.
> 
> 4 C5 could deliver one company of cavalry plus one baterry of SPH just in 1 - 3 hours compare to one or two days with an LPD.



Not every missions need C 5
Look at other variables, how many support needed for an C5 and how much C 5 cost per hour for their operational cost, are you insane trying to bought a company or two soldiers to inter islands operation by using C 5, when a C130 can do the jobs. Dont forget why C5 galaxy is not much in use, because not many countries in this world need intercontinental cargo planes when usual heavy lift lifter like il 76 or C17 can do the jobs or even the medium class like C130

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> No hydrolic lifter operated in airport can lift a leopard mbt.



Why would anyone will want to transport 60 tonne worth of _Kampfpanzer_ by air?



jek_sperrow said:


> I think C5 maintenance and operational cost is expensive and need a lot of maintenance that's why thrisna said C5 is hangar queen.
> Better to use ship to move tank across the country.
> 1 unit of C5 galaxy couldn't represent 6 unit C130J.
> 1 unit of C5 can't conduct mission on several locations at the same time, 1 unit C5 can't stand by at different locations at the same time, 1 C5 can't doing mission; standby and maintenance at the same time quantity is quality on it's own. 1 C5 can carry cargoes equals to 6 herky cargoes capabilities, can't really say 1 C5 = 6 C130; and also i prefer C17*.
> *If we have the money.



Exactly my points  I'm pretty sure we have the money, and the need for logistic support will always preside. And although global economy is currently on the verge of recession, our country fundamental is still sufficient to absorb the shock (albeit stretching thin)



Marine Rouge said:


> Not every missions need C 5
> Look at other variables, how many support needed for an C5 and how much C 5 cost per hour for their operational cost, are you insane trying to bought a company or two soldiers to inter islands operation by using C 5, when a C130 can do the jobs. Dont forget why C5 galaxy is not much in use, because not many countries in this world need intercontinental cargo planes when usual heavy lift lifter like il 76 or C17 can do the jobs or even the medium class like C130



Exactly my points


----------



## Super Falcon

all these weapons from islic world useless untill kashmir and palestine are in israel and indian illegal hold


----------



## umigami

Want to be Black tiger tank commander?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

umigami said:


> Want to be Black tiger tank commander?


Whoa, DAS COOL!! But there's a glitch at about 4 o'clock..


----------



## Svantana




----------



## V3NOM12

Super Falcon said:


> all these weapons from islic world useless untill kashmir and palestine are in israel and indian illegal hold



I didn get what is your poin bro, have some coffee bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

*Boeing, PTDI look to expand collaboration*

*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
02 September 2018

Boeing and Indonesia’s aerospace group PT Dirgantara (PTDI) have signed an agreement to expand industrial collaboration, it has been announced.

According to a memorandum of understanding (MOU), which was signed in the United States in late August and confirmed to _Jane’s_ on 3 September, the two companies have agreed to “explore potential collaborative opportunities” across activities including “manufacturing technologies, certifications, and support and maintenance of vertical-lift products”.





Indonesia has expressed interest in acquiring the Boeing CH-47F Chinook, seen here in UK service. (Boeing)

A statement said the MOU will support the growth of Indonesia’s aerospace industry and provide new technologies to the Indonesian armed forces. Boeing and PT Dirgnatara have existing links in the commercial aerospace sector but this is their first agreement to facilitate military-industrial collaboration.

Boeing’s Southeast Asia president, Skip Boyce, said, “We see this [MOU] as an important step in support of Indonesia’s vision for current and future economic development as well as the growth of the country’s aerospace sector.”

Although not confirmed by the companies, the reference to vertical lift is thought to indicate support for Indonesia’s anticipated procurement of CH-47F Chinook heavy-lift transport helicopters.

The Indonesian government has previously confirmed that it is considering the procurement of up to 10 CH-47F Chinooks for the Indonesian Army. In late 2016 Boeing confirmed that Jakarta had submitted a request for price and availability of the latest CH-47F version of the platform to the US government.

https://www.janes.com/article/82699/boeing-ptdi-look-to-expand-collaboration

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## barjo

Super Falcon said:


> all these weapons from islic world useless untill kashmir and palestine are in israel and indian illegal hold


you sell the same cloth to every customer...


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## barjo

tumben sih ni kok sepi, pada ikut reses ya?


----------



## Nike

Wiratama Ausindo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gondes

*TNI Minta Anggaran Rp1,5 Triliun untuk Koopsus*
Abi Sarwanto, CNN Indonesia | Rabu, 05/09/2018 15:14 WIB




Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto. (CNN Indonesia/Hesti Rika)

Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) mengajukan anggaran sebesar Rp1,5 triliun untuk pembentukan Komando Operasi Khusus (Koopsus) dalam rapat kerja dengan Komisi I DPR. Mereka menyatakan dana itu buat menyokong operasional unit khusus itu.

"Koopsus TNI itu Rp1,5 triliun, terdiri untuk pembangunan sarana dan prasarana, pemilihan material khusus, senjata dan perlengkapan lainnya," kata Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto di kompleks parlemen, Jakarta, Rabu (5/9).

Hadi mengatakan anggaran untuk pasukan khusus gabungan tiga matra TNI itu bakal tersedot buat pembangunan infrastruktur dan peralatan khusus.

"Karena kalau pasukan khusus beda dengan yang lain, harus memiliki material khusus," katanya.

Hadi mengatakan anggaran itu juga digunakan untuk pembangunan jaringan ke daerah agar Koopsus dapat mendeteksi dan mengantisipasi ancaman keamanan yang tidak terduga.

Di sisi lain, Wakil Ketua Komisi I DPR Satya Yudha meminta agar pembentukan Koopsus yang merupakan amanat Undang-Undang Nomor 5 Tahun 2018 tentang Tindak Pidana Terorisme dipercepat.

Sebab, Satya mengatakan pembentukan Koopsus bukan berlandaskan Peraturan Pemerintah (PP) yang memerlukan persetujuan banyak sektor, melainkan hanya melalui Peraturan Presiden (Perpres).

"Kami minta panglima dipercepat pembentukannya agar bisa dioperasionalkan, sampai sekarang belum selesai. Mereka katakan Mei 2019 baru bisa, dan perlu diskusi dan sinkronisasi di pemerintah," kata Satya terpisah.

Gabungan pasukan elite dari tiga matra TNI nantinya diatur lewat instrumen Peraturan Pemerintah (PP) sebagai payung hukum pelaksana dari Undang-Undang Nomor 34 Tahun 2004 tentang TNI.

Hadi menjelaskan pembentukan Koopssusgab ini merupakan bagian dari operasi militer selain perang (OMSP) yang diatur Pasal 7 UU TNI, salah satunya untuk ikut dalam menanggulangi tindak pidana teroris

Koopssusgab TNI dibentuk oleh Moeldoko selaku Panglima TNI pada 2015 lalu. Tim ini merupakan gabungan pasukan elite dari tiga matra TNI, yakni Sat-81 milik TNI AD, Denjaka milik TNI AL, dan Satbravo-90 dari TNI AU.

Jumlah pasukan khusus ini 90 personel. Mereka disiagakan di wilayah Sentul, Bogor, Jawa Barat dengan status operasi, sehingga siap siaga setiap saat jika diperintahkan untuk terjun menanggulangi teror. *(ayp)*

*https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...tni-minta-anggaran-rp15-triliun-untuk-koopsus*

Indonesia Armed Forces Chief of Staff asked for a budget of IDR 1.5 trillion to form Special Operations Command covering specialized materials, weapons and other equipment. This Indonesian SOCOM has only 90 operators consisting of Special Forces of the Army (Sat-81 Kopassus), Navy (Denjaka) and Air Force (Satbravo-90). They are set to stand by and ready to be deployed at 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. 

Sat-81 Kopassus: specialized unit of Kopassus tasked for terrorism
Denjaka: specialized unit formed by selected members of Taifib and Kopaska
Satbravo-90: specialized unit formed by selected members of Kopaskhas

This is special of the specials, truly an elite and hardcore unit. 

90 of 350,000+ TNI soldiers? Hell...nobody wants to mess with these guys...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

gondes said:


> *TNI Minta Anggaran Rp1,5 Triliun untuk Koopsus*
> Abi Sarwanto, CNN Indonesia | Rabu, 05/09/2018 15:14 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto. (CNN Indonesia/Hesti Rika)
> 
> Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) mengajukan anggaran sebesar Rp1,5 triliun untuk pembentukan Komando Operasi Khusus (Koopsus) dalam rapat kerja dengan Komisi I DPR. Mereka menyatakan dana itu buat menyokong operasional unit khusus itu.
> 
> "Koopsus TNI itu Rp1,5 triliun, terdiri untuk pembangunan sarana dan prasarana, pemilihan material khusus, senjata dan perlengkapan lainnya," kata Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto di kompleks parlemen, Jakarta, Rabu (5/9).
> 
> Hadi mengatakan anggaran untuk pasukan khusus gabungan tiga matra TNI itu bakal tersedot buat pembangunan infrastruktur dan peralatan khusus.
> 
> "Karena kalau pasukan khusus beda dengan yang lain, harus memiliki material khusus," katanya.
> 
> Hadi mengatakan anggaran itu juga digunakan untuk pembangunan jaringan ke daerah agar Koopsus dapat mendeteksi dan mengantisipasi ancaman keamanan yang tidak terduga.
> 
> Di sisi lain, Wakil Ketua Komisi I DPR Satya Yudha meminta agar pembentukan Koopsus yang merupakan amanat Undang-Undang Nomor 5 Tahun 2018 tentang Tindak Pidana Terorisme dipercepat.
> 
> Sebab, Satya mengatakan pembentukan Koopsus bukan berlandaskan Peraturan Pemerintah (PP) yang memerlukan persetujuan banyak sektor, melainkan hanya melalui Peraturan Presiden (Perpres).
> 
> "Kami minta panglima dipercepat pembentukannya agar bisa dioperasionalkan, sampai sekarang belum selesai. Mereka katakan Mei 2019 baru bisa, dan perlu diskusi dan sinkronisasi di pemerintah," kata Satya terpisah.
> 
> Gabungan pasukan elite dari tiga matra TNI nantinya diatur lewat instrumen Peraturan Pemerintah (PP) sebagai payung hukum pelaksana dari Undang-Undang Nomor 34 Tahun 2004 tentang TNI.
> 
> Hadi menjelaskan pembentukan Koopssusgab ini merupakan bagian dari operasi militer selain perang (OMSP) yang diatur Pasal 7 UU TNI, salah satunya untuk ikut dalam menanggulangi tindak pidana teroris
> 
> Koopssusgab TNI dibentuk oleh Moeldoko selaku Panglima TNI pada 2015 lalu. Tim ini merupakan gabungan pasukan elite dari tiga matra TNI, yakni Sat-81 milik TNI AD, Denjaka milik TNI AL, dan Satbravo-90 dari TNI AU.
> 
> Jumlah pasukan khusus ini 90 personel. Mereka disiagakan di wilayah Sentul, Bogor, Jawa Barat dengan status operasi, sehingga siap siaga setiap saat jika diperintahkan untuk terjun menanggulangi teror. *(ayp)*
> 
> *https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...tni-minta-anggaran-rp15-triliun-untuk-koopsus*
> 
> Indonesia Armed Forces Chief of Staff asked for a budget of IDR 1.5 trillion to form Special Operations Command covering specialized materials, weapons and other equipment. This Indonesian SOCOM has only 90 operators consisting of Special Forces of the Army (Sat-81 Kopassus), Navy (Denjaka) and Air Force (Satbravo-90). They are set to stand by and ready to be deployed at 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.
> 
> Sat-81 Kopassus: specialized unit of Kopassus tasked for terrorism
> Denjaka: specialized unit formed by selected members of Taifib and Kopaska
> Satbravo-90: specialized unit formed by selected members of Kopaskhas
> 
> This is special of the specials, truly an elite and hardcore unit.
> 
> 90 of 350,000+ TNI soldiers? Hell...nobody wants to mess with these guys...


Exciting!!


----------



## mandala

A screenshot of the New Klewang FAMC during last month Indonesian Defense Minister visit to PT Lundin (North Sea Boats) in Banyuwangi East Java.






Video:






^^ By looking at the screenshot looks like Lundin is building the New Klewang using the same design as the first one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

What would Indonesia like to have from Pakistan in military terms?


----------



## Var Dracon

Airless tire research by Politeknik Kodiklatad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Horus said:


> What would Indonesia like to have from Pakistan in military terms?



Pakistan got ahead in several military industry sector like ammunition and ATGM and manpads and Indonesia is in needed. In case, Pakistan industry several times got beaten by Eastern European supplier in several tender procurement (Bulgarian for RPG and Recoilles riffle, Serbian for 105 mm howitzer munition, Russian for ATGM, and so on)


----------



## Kompromat

I am not talking about ammunition or small arms.



Marine Rouge said:


> Pakistan got ahead in several military industry sector like ammunition and ATGM and manpads and Indonesia is in needed. In case, Pakistan industry several times got beaten by Eastern European supplier in several tender procurement (Bulgarian for RPG and Recoilles riffle, Serbian for 105 mm howitzer munition, Russian for ATGM, and so on)


----------



## striver44

Horus said:


> What would Indonesia like to have from Pakistan in military terms?


ehhhhhhh mountain warfare training???


----------



## initial_d

Horus said:


> What would Indonesia like to have from Pakistan in military terms?


Give us one of your nukes please lol


----------



## mandala

*Turkish, Indonesian tank ready for mass production*

Medium-weight military tank qualifies tests in Indonesia, says Turkey-based defense company

05.09.2018 Jeyhun Aliyev Ankara






By Goksel Yildirim

*ANKARA *

A medium-weight military tank jointly developed by Turkey-based defense company and its Indonesian partner is ready for mass production, Anadolu Agency has learnt.

Turkey's FNSS Savunma Sistemleri (FNSS) General Director Nail Kurt said in an interview on Wednesday that the KAPLAN MT tank successfully passed the required qualification tests in Indonesia.

"The tank was successful in tests conducted to gauge its durability and shots, which stretched over nearly three months," Kurt said.

Kurt noted that the 30- to 35-ton tank was built on a project model agreed upon by Indonesia's PT Pindad, to meet the country's need for medium-weight tanks.

*"There was a plan to turn it into a production project, we are now in that phase. A five-year budget is coming after 2019. The total need is between 200-400 units, we are talking about very serious quantities."*

Kurt said they expect to sign an export contract by 2019, adding that the two countries will equally contribute to the manufacturing process.

*He said a "small order" of 20-25 tanks could be taken even in 2018.*

Kurt pointed out that the medium-weight class tank has important advantages such as easy deployment and low operation costs, adding that they were currently negotiating with "three or four countries".

Read more: https://www.aa.com.tr/en/asia-pacific/turkish-indonesian-tank-ready-for-mass-production/1247122

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Var Dracon

Fin Komodo KD250 x.... Civilian version of Komodo Kit 250 AT. With digital camouflage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

FNSS official Kaplan MT mine, mobility and live firing test video.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Kaplan MT video - Anadolu Agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Pindad/FNSS Medium Tank gallery during mobility test.









































More pics: http://m.hurriyet.com.tr/galeri-dun...kiyenin-yeni-nesil-yerli-silahlari-40755380/9

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UMNOPutra

This article is very provocative ......
---------
*AU India Menjadi Lebih Kuat Berkat Rafale Bukan Sukhoi Su-35*
*http://militermeter.com/au-india-menjadi-lebih-kuat-berkat-rafale-bukan-sukhoi-su-35/*


----------



## mandala

*Philippines, Bangladesh Likely To Buy 100 Turkish-Indonesian KAPLAN Tanks*

Our Bureau 04:25 PM, September 7, 2018





Turkish-Indonesian KAPLAN medium tank

The Philippines and Bangladesh are likely to order about 100 KAPLAN medium tanks which are co-produced by Turkish defense contractor FNNS and Indonesia's PT Pindad.

Windu Paramata, the head of the medium tank project at PT Pindad said the two countries had expressed willingness to buy 40 to 50 units each.

"In October, we will be demonstrating medium tanks there, as a condition for the procurement of defense equipment in their countries," Paramata told Anadolu Agency on Friday.

Paramata said the Indonesian Ministry of Defense was considering purchasing the KAPLAN tanks and ministry was still evaluating the number of units to be procured.

Paramata said the Indonesian Army's Research and Development Agency had certified the medium tank earlier this year.

Paramata praised the Turkish-Indonesian battle tank as featuring the most recent technology in the global defense industry.

Read more: http://www.defenseworld.net/news/23..._Turkish_Indonesian_KAPLAN_Tanks#.W5KWFvcxXqA

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## -SINAN-

mandala said:


> *Philippines, Bangladesh Likely To Buy 100 Turkish-Indonesian KAPLAN Tanks*
> 
> Our Bureau 04:25 PM, September 7, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish-Indonesian KAPLAN medium tank
> 
> The Philippines and Bangladesh are likely to order about 100 KAPLAN medium tanks which are co-produced by Turkish defense contractor FNNS and Indonesia's PT Pindad.
> 
> Windu Paramata, the head of the medium tank project at PT Pindad said the two countries had expressed willingness to buy 40 to 50 units each.
> 
> "In October, we will be demonstrating medium tanks there, as a condition for the procurement of defense equipment in their countries," Paramata told Anadolu Agency on Friday.
> 
> Paramata said the Indonesian Ministry of Defense was considering purchasing the KAPLAN tanks and ministry was still evaluating the number of units to be procured.
> 
> Paramata said the Indonesian Army's Research and Development Agency had certified the medium tank earlier this year.
> 
> Paramata praised the Turkish-Indonesian battle tank as featuring the most recent technology in the global defense industry.
> 
> Read more: http://www.defenseworld.net/news/23..._Turkish_Indonesian_KAPLAN_Tanks#.W5KWFvcxXqA



@cabatli_53 @Combat-Master

Excellent news.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I know this not related with Indonesia but our first indigenous helicopter T-625 made it's first flight.






Wish we can collaborate more.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cabatli_53

Sinan said:


> @cabatli_53 @Combat-Master
> 
> Excellent news.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I know this not related with Indonesia but our first indigenous helicopter T-625 made it's first flight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish we can collaborate more.




I think Turkey and Indonesia will generate more strategic projects like Kaplan. That is just the beginning. If Indonesia was inside of TF-X MMU program as official partner of this aircraft, I would be happier. We missed big chance !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

cabatli_53 said:


> I think Turkey and Indonesia will generate more strategic projects like Kaplan. That is just the beginning. If Indonesia was inside of TF-X MMU program as official partner of this aircraft, I would be happier. We missed big chance !


Could happen, It depends of KF-X Sustainability project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

cabatli_53 said:


> I think Turkey and Indonesia will generate more strategic projects like Kaplan. That is just the beginning. If Indonesia was inside of TF-X MMU program as official partner of this aircraft, I would be happier. We missed big chance !


Don't worry mate, indonesia and turkish could colaborate in the next indonesian submarine procurement, if the price is right and the TOT is good i think there will be a big chance that indonesia will colaborate on producing U-214 with turkish company

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

*Indonesian Defense Minister Receives Visit of Turkish Defense Industry Delegation*

Tuesday, September 4 2018






Jakarta￼ - Republic of Indonesia Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu received a visit from the Turkish and German Defense Industry Delegation led by the Vice President of the Presidency of Defense Industries SSB Serdar Demirel on Tuesday (4/9) at the Ministry of Defense office, Jakarta.

During this visit, the two sides discussed the efforts to increase defense cooperation between the two countries, especially in the defense industry.

Defense industry cooperation between Indonesia and Turkey in recent years has increased significantly including a joint development and production program with middle class tanks (medium tanks).

"As we know that the medium tank program has gone well, so the first prototype has been shown on the day of Indonesian Independence, we hope that massive production can already run", said Serdar Demirel when received by the Indonesian Defense Minister.

Starting the visit to the Indonesian Defense Minister, Serdar Demirel along with the delegation expressed his gratitude for his honor to be accepted. The purpose of this visit was in order to follow up the agreement between the President of Turkey and the President of the Republic of Indonesia on increasing cooperation in the defense industry of the two countries at the time of President Joko Widodo's visit to Turkey last year.

*Furthermore Serdar Demirel said, in addition to cooperation in developing Medium Tanks, Turkey's defense industry also wanted to expand cooperation with the Indonesian defense industry, among them joint development with unmanned aircraft and submarines. "Because we know that Indonesia also wants to build its own capabilities related to submarines," he added.* (BDI / RAF)

https://www.kemhan.go.id/2018/09/04...ungan-delegasi-industri-pertahanan-turki.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Pindad is offering the Pindad Komodo for the Philippine Army & Philippine Marines Armored Tactical Vehicle acquisition. Credit to MaxDefense.











https://m.facebook.com/Maxdefense/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nametag

A critique for the police, with those huge budget compared to defense (which are divided between ministry of defence and three branches of the armed forces). Why would they need an air force and a navy and spend a lot of money for ship and airplanes when they can't even manage the traffic and solve crimes right, that's one of their basic duties. yet they claimed they don't have enough budget for solving crimes. It is wiser and more appropriate to give those budget to the armed forces and coast guard than to the police. They are the one who really needs those ships and airplanes. If the police need transport they can use air force service, instead having their own military transport. The law should also give clear and strict limit to the duties and function between police, armed forces and coast guard. 

IMHO The way i see it now, the police overreaching their function by trying to become air force and navy while neglecting/sacrificing their basic duties. cmiiw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -------



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

nametag said:


> A critique for the police, with those huge budget compared to defense (which are divided between ministry of defence and three branches of the armed forces). Why would they need an air force and a navy and spend a lot of money for ship and airplanes when they can't even manage the traffic and solve crimes right, that's one of their basic duties. yet they claimed they don't have enough budget for solving crimes. It is wiser and more appropriate to give those budget to the armed forces and coast guard than to the police. They are the one who really needs those ships and airplanes. If the police need transport they can use air force service, instead having their own military transport. The law should also give clear and strict limit to the duties and function between police, armed forces and coast guard.
> 
> IMHO The way i see it now, the police overreaching their function by trying to become air force and navy while neglecting/sacrificing their basic duties. cmiiw



Mas nametag,

Negara ini menganut prinsip pertahanan rakyat semesta.

Polisi termasuk rakyat bukan ?

Seharusnya kita bersyukur karena pengadaan untuk pesawat dan kapal sebagai platform yg suatu saat bisa dipersenjatai ataupun hanya sebagai bantuan pengangkut pasukan, tidak terbatas hanya pada tentara dan penjaga pantai saja tetapi juga ada pada kepolisian, bea cukai, kementerian perikanan, kementerian perhubungan, kementerian BUMN dll.


----------



## striver44

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Mas nametag,
> 
> Negara ini menganut prinsip pertahanan rakyat semesta.
> 
> Polisi termasuk rakyat bukan ?
> 
> Seharusnya kita bersyukur karena pengadaan untuk pesawat dan kapal sebagai platform yg suatu saat bisa dipersenjatai ataupun hanya sebagai bantuan pengangkut pasukan, tidak terbatas hanya pada tentara dan penjaga pantai saja tetapi juga ada pada kepolisian, bea cukai, kementerian perikanan, kementerian perhubungan, kementerian BUMN dll.


Nope tugas antara TNI dan POLRI emang kebanyakan overlap, ga jelas


----------



## Nike

nametag said:


> A critique for the police, with those huge budget compared to defense (which are divided between ministry of defence and three branches of the armed forces). Why would they need an air force and a navy and spend a lot of money for ship and airplanes when they can't even manage the traffic and solve crimes right, that's one of their basic duties. yet they claimed they don't have enough budget for solving crimes. It is wiser and more appropriate to give those budget to the armed forces and coast guard than to the police. They are the one who really needs those ships and airplanes. If the police need transport they can use air force service, instead having their own military transport. The law should also give clear and strict limit to the duties and function between police, armed forces and coast guard.
> 
> IMHO The way i see it now, the police overreaching their function by trying to become air force and navy while neglecting/sacrificing their basic duties. cmiiw



Polair dan pol laut itu mutlak dibutuhkan polisi. Logikanya sama aja knp AD butuh heli butuh pesawat butuh kapal jg? 

Anggaran penyelesaian kasus kriminalitas kita emang kecil kok. Situ kira duit satu juta dua juta cukup buat nyelesain satu kasus? Mulai dr ongkos bensin pencarian barbuk, ongkos barang inavis, uji lab dll. .. Sementara Indonesia itu negara kepulauan, ya kali kalo polisi butuh pesawat untuk kirim personil densus ke poso harus numpang AU setiap saat? Masa polisi setiap mau tahu kondisi macet Jakarta dari udara harus charter pesawat sipil setiap saat dll. Bahkan polair jg dibutuhkan untuk kasus hukum dilaut



striver44 said:


> Nope tugas antara TNI dan POLRI emang kebanyakan overlap, ga jelas



Ya kagak kali, overlap dimana? Emang polisi bisa ngasih deterrence ke Malaysia kalo lg konflik perbatasan? Emang tentara bisa nangkep pemerkosa?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

PTDI N219 Nurtanio 2nd Prototype.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CN-235 for Senegal AF currently under construction at PT.DI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

PTDI N219 Nurtanio light aircraft with 3 AS565 MBe Panther for the Indonesian Navy in the background at PTDI facility.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cabatli_53

mandala said:


> joint development with unmanned aircraft and submarines. "Because we know that Indonesia also wants to build its own capabilities related to submarines,"



If the will is about joint development of a submarine program, It will be a totally new submarine project that IP rights belong to Turkish and Indonesian governments. In this aspect, I suppose new collaboration will be based on Turkey’s national submarine development program called MilDen instead of U-214. Contrary to U-214, Milden will be heavier to launch vertical launch heavier land attack cruise missiles. The project is in its preliminary design phase at present. Hope to see Indonesia side by side with Turkey to jointly develop such a beast.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## trishna_amṛta

cabatli_53 said:


> If the will is about joint development of a submarine program, It will be a totally new submarine project that IP rights belong to Turkish and Indonesian governments. In this aspect, I suppose new collaboration will be based on Turkey’s national submarine development program called MilDen instead of U-214. Contrary to U-214, Milden will be heavier to launch vertical launch heavier land attack cruise missiles. The project is in its preliminary design phase at present. Hope to see Indonesia side by side with Turkey to jointly develop such a beast.



Doubtful. With *current condition of the economy* (both Turkey & Indonesia) money ($) is extremely tight and Indonesia has already invest in KF-X / IF-X program, adding another big ticket development program will not be sustainable from budgetary perspective and time schedule (the subs are needed by 2024). With all those factor in mind the only viable option for Indonesia is to acquire Type-214 from the joint Turkey-German offering. However the sub-system of the submarine could always be jointly develop (new development). Keep in mind in underwater warfare it's extremely critical to have much better signal processing and computing capability than your opponent, case example of this is the latest Virginia-class use laser to "see sound" and YES that is "seeing instead of hearing sound"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PTDI Serahkan Pesawat CN295 dan Helikopter Pesanan Polri

Pesawat yang dibeli dengan skema kredit Swasta Asing (KSA) ini adalah pesawat ke 11 milik Direktorat Polisi Udara RI. "CN295 kita sudah ada 10 dengan hadirnya ini bertambah menjadi 11, sedangkan helikopter kita ada 48, ditambah 1 lagi menjadi 49 armada untuk tahun 2018,".

_https://www.merdeka.com/peristiwa/cn295-pesawat-baru-polisi-udara-besutan-pt-di.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

pr1v4t33r said:


> CN-235 for Senegal AF currently under construction at PT.DI
> 
> View attachment 497354


why this goofball giving his middle finger?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Kostrad 10th Field Artillery Battalion/Rocket ASTROS II Mk.6 MLRS during exercise. Swipe for more pics.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesia to buy C-130J Super Hercules and CH-47 Chinook.

*Indonesia akan beli Hercules dan Helikopter Chinook*

Senin, 10 September 2018 17:49 WIB
Pewarta: Syaiful Hakim





Arsip Menteri Pertahanan Amerika Serikat James Mattis (kiri) bersama Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu (kanan) memberikan keterangan pers usai pertemuan bilateral di kantor Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta, Selasa (23/1/2018). Pertemuan tersebut membahas visi Indonesia sebagai poros maritim dunia, kerjasama bilateral dan multilateral di kawasan dalam patroli terkoordinasi trilateral dan kerjasama Our Eyes, Persetujuan Keamanan Informasi Militer (GSOMIA) dan pengadaan alutsista. (ANTARA /Sigid Kurniawan)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Pemerintah Indonesia melalui Kementerian Pertahanan akan membeli pesawat jenis angkut C-130J Super Hercules dari Lockheed Martin dan helikopter angkut, Chinook dari Amerika Serikat.

"Ke depan Indonesia akan membeli pesawat angkut Hercules sebanyak lima unit dan helikopter Chinook dari AS," kata Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu, di Jakarta, Senin, menanggapi pertemuan dengan Menhan AS James Mattis, di Washington beberapa waktu lalu. 

Pembelian pesawat angkut itu berat itu untuk mendukung arsitektur pengembangan pertahanan.

Menurut Ryamizard, pesawat angkut Hercules yang dimiliki Indonesia sudah tua, dan Presiden Joko Widodo mengharapkan adanya regenerasi pesawat angkut berat terbaru. 

"Pesawat Hercules sejak tahun 1960 an. Pak Jokowi bilang, pesawatnya sudah tua," kata Menhan. 

Dalam pertemuan dengan James Mattis itu, kata dia, Indonesia juga berencana akan membeli helikopter Chinook. 

"Sebelumnya Mabes TNI ingin membeli Heli Mi-26, namun heli ini tidak layak untuk operasi. Karena dengan jarak 100 meter, hempasan baling-baling bisa menyebabkan genteng-genteng rumah warga bertebangan," katanya. 

Read more: https://m.antaranews.com/berita/747107/indonesia-akan-beli-hercules-dan-helikopter-chinook

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

*Indonesia plans to acquire Sprut-SDM1 SPATGs, says Kurganmashzavod chief*

*Nikolai Novichkov, Moscow* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
10 September 2018

The Indonesian military is planning to procure the Russian-made 2S25M Sprut-SDM1 air-droppable self-propelled anti-tank gun (SPATG), Pyotr Tyukov, the executive director of manufacturer Kurganmashzavod, told Russian TV broadcaster Zvezda on 5 September.




A Sprut-SDM1 SPATG being displayed at the Army 2018 defence show in Kublinka near Moscow. The Indonesian military is planning to procure an undisclosed number of these Russian-made systems, according to the executive director of manufacturer Kurganmashzavod. (Nikolai Novichkov)

*"The Sprut-SDM1 features amphibious capabilities and is heavily armed. A contract with Indonesia for this SPATG will be signed soon," Tyukov said without specifying the number of guns to be procured by Jakarta.*

A Kurganmashzavod source told _Jane's_ that the manufacturer "sees a potential for the promotion of the vehicle in the arms markets of several Asian and Middle-Eastern countries".

The latest variant of the Sprut-SDM1 was displayed at the Army 2018 defence show held in Kubinka near Moscow in August.

https://www.janes.com/article/82874...-sprut-sdm1-spatgs-says-kurganmashzavod-chief

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Logam42

mandala said:


> *Indonesia plans to acquire Sprut-SDM1 SPATGs, says Kurganmashzavod chief*
> 
> *Nikolai Novichkov, Moscow* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 10 September 2018
> 
> The Indonesian military is planning to procure the Russian-made 2S25M Sprut-SDM1 air-droppable self-propelled anti-tank gun (SPATG), Pyotr Tyukov, the executive director of manufacturer Kurganmashzavod, told Russian TV broadcaster Zvezda on 5 September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Sprut-SDM1 SPATG being displayed at the Army 2018 defence show in Kublinka near Moscow. The Indonesian military is planning to procure an undisclosed number of these Russian-made systems, according to the executive director of manufacturer Kurganmashzavod. (Nikolai Novichkov)
> 
> *"The Sprut-SDM1 features amphibious capabilities and is heavily armed. A contract with Indonesia for this SPATG will be signed soon," Tyukov said without specifying the number of guns to be procured by Jakarta.*
> 
> A Kurganmashzavod source told _Jane's_ that the manufacturer "sees a potential for the promotion of the vehicle in the arms markets of several Asian and Middle-Eastern countries".
> 
> The latest variant of the Sprut-SDM1 was displayed at the Army 2018 defence show held in Kubinka near Moscow in August.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/82874...-sprut-sdm1-spatgs-says-kurganmashzavod-chief


Yeah, the moment I saw an infomerical of it I immidiately knew Indonesia would _LOVE_ to get some.


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Kostrad 8th Cavalry Battalion Leopard 2A4 MBTs live firing exercise. Credit to Yonkav 8.





















https://www.instagram.com/yonkav8_narasingawiratama/

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

#Breakingnews. KRI RENCONG 622 FAC ablaze near Sorong


----------



## JavaAggie

striver44 said:


> #Breakingnews. KRI RENCONG 622 FAC ablaze near Sorong



The silhouette is all wrong for a PSSM class. Is this really the old Korean-made missile boat, or some other landing craft?


----------



## striver44

JavaAggie said:


> The silhouette is all wrong for a PSSM class. Is this really the old Korean-made missile boat, or some other landing craft?


*Kapal perang KRI Rencong-622 terbakar habis & tenggelam di perairan Sorong*
Selasa, 11 September 2018 19:52Reporter : Nur Habibie







KRI Rencong-622. ©2018 dok Dinas Penerangan TNI AL
*Merdeka.com - *Kapal perang TNI AL KRI Rencong-622 terbakar habis dan tenggelam di di sekitar perairan Sorong, Selasa pagi (11/9). Saat itu kapal sedang melaksanakan Operasi BKO Gugus Keamanan Laut (Guskamla) III.
Musibah ini terjadi pada saat KRI bergerak dari laut menuju dermaga umum Sorong untuk melaksanakan bekal ulang air tawar di Pelabuhan Sorong. Sekitar pukul 07.00 WIT kapal melaksanakan pemanasan Gas Turbin (GT).

"Gas Turbin hidup dan kemudian mati, saat diperiksa pada Control GT indikator tidak ada kelainan, akan tetapi pada saat dicek ke ruang GT tiba-tiba muncul api," demikian informasi dari Dinas Penerangan TNI AL.

Merespons kondisi tersebut, prajurit KRI langsung melaksanakan pemadaman kebakaran. Namun setelah ditangani oleh Tim PEK KRI Rencong-622 api tetap membesar.

Sambil tetap berupaya mengatasi kebakaran yang terjadi, komandan KRI mengarahkan kapal mendekat ke daratan terdekat dan Lego jangkar dekat Pulau Yefdoif di Perairan Sorong.

Kobaran Api semakin membesar dan kapal black out (listrik mati total) serta api sudah merambat mendekati gudang amunisi kapal dan guna menghindari korban jiwa, karena rawan kemungkinan terjadinya ledakan Komandan KRI mengeluarkan perintah bagi seluruh awak untuk meninggalkan kapal.

Pada saat proses kebakaran terjadi Komandan KRI Rencong-622 tetap berupaya melaksanakan penyelamatan kapal sesuai prosedur yang berlaku, juga melaporkan dan berkoordinasi terus dengan komando atas tentang kondisi yang dihadapi di lapangan.

Namun dengan berbagai upaya penyelamatan yang dilaksanakan, karena kebakaran makin membesar dan tidak dapat ditanggulangi lagi maka Komandan memutuskan untuk seluruh anggota meninggal Kapal.

"Kapal tidak dapat terselamatkan lagi dan kapal tenggelam pada posisi lego jangkar dekat Pulau Yefdoif di Perairan Sorong," kata pihak TNI AL.

Sementara itu, seluruh ABK KRI Rencong yang selamat telah dievakuasi ke Pangkalan Armada III Sorong, beserta beberapa peralatan penting KRI Rencong-622 yang dapat diselamatkan.

KRI Rencong -622 merupakan jenis Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR), kapal ini dibuat di Galangan kapal Tacoma SY, Masan, Korea Selatan pada tahun 1979. Kapal ini di desain sebagai kapal berkecepatan tinggi dimana badan kapal terbuat dari aluminium.

Dalam waktu dekat TNI AL akan membentuk Tim Investigasi untuk mencari secara menyeluruh penyebab terjadinya kebakaran tersebut. Diharapkan dari hasil investigasi ini dapat dijadikan bahan evaluasi guna mengantisipasi serta menghindari kejadian serupa dimasa yang akan datang. *[ian]*


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## striver44

according to some members in Sturgeon house forum this is the likely model of SPRUT-SD that the Indonesian marines will purchase. With add on armor, possible tropicalization and rcws, claimed that it can still swim even with added weight.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

striver44 said:


> according to some members in Sturgeon house forum this is the likely model of SPRUT-SD that the Indonesian marines will purchase. With add on armor, possible tropicalization and rcws, claimed that it can still swim even with added weight.


Nice. Do you have the link source?


----------



## striver44

mandala said:


> Nice. Do you have the link source?


http://sturgeonshouse.ipbhost.com/t...transversely-mounted-1000hp-engines/?page=127

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

striver44 said:


> http://sturgeonshouse.ipbhost.com/t...transversely-mounted-1000hp-engines/?page=127


Thanks.


----------



## Nike

Another batch? 
https://m.liputan6.com/amp/3641970/...uper-puma-hx-3315-buatan-dirgantara-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Wiratama AUSINDO 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## V3NOM12

striver44 said:


> according to some members in Sturgeon house forum this is the likely model of SPRUT-SD that the Indonesian marines will purchase. With add on armor, possible tropicalization and rcws, claimed that it can still swim even with added weight.



So this sprut for the marine? But why sprut md, they already have bmp 3f is that not enough?


----------



## MacanJawa

V3NOM12 said:


> So this sprut for the marine? But why sprut md, they already have bmp 3f is that not enough?



sprut is more better armed than bmp3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

V3NOM12 said:


> So this sprut for the marine? But why sprut md, they already have bmp 3f is that not enough?


BMP is IFV. Though it has a large caliber cannon, it merely is a low-velocity gun. It's functionality mainly lays in it's 30 mm cannon and the ability to carry troops.

SPRUT, though... You have to imagine it like it's a light, floaty MBT. Like PT-76.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

V3NOM12 said:


> So this sprut for the marine? But why sprut md, they already have bmp 3f is that not enough?


for more firepower


GraveDigger388 said:


> BMP is IFV. Though it has a large caliber cannon, it merely is a low-velocity gun. It's functionality mainly lays in it's 30 mm cannon and the ability to carry troops.
> 
> SPRUT, though... You have to imagine it like it's a light, floaty MBT. Like PT-76.


the original request is actually for an IFV, but since the BTR 4 doesnt performed as expected during trials they switched to this. Btw I wonder why the indonesian ground forces emphasize AFV's with large guns instead of autocannons, modern armies mostly used 25,30 and 35mm calibres these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

iam waiting about medium sam system, we have sa-75 dvina in past and depend on aa gun and shorad for defending strategic point till now


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Defence Ministry and PT PAL in discussion for a contract for 3 new submarines.

*PT PAL Dikembangkan Jadi Pabrik Kapal Selam*

EDNA CAROLINE
13 September 2018

JAKARTA, KOMPAS — Kemampuan PT PAL akan terus dikembangkan agar bisa menjadi pabrik serta pusat pemeliharaan kapal selam di kawasan regional. Untuk itu, dibutuhkan tambahan anggaran guna meningkatkan kemampuan PT PAL. Hal ini disampaikan Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan Kementerian Pertahanan Agus Setiadji, Rabu (12/9/2018). *Menurut dia, saat ini tengah dibahas kontrak pembangunan tiga kapal selam* […]

https://kompas.id/baca/polhuk/2018/09/13/pt-pal-dikembangkan-jadi-pabrik-kapal-selam/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GraveDigger388

striver44 said:


> the original request is actually for an IFV, but since the BTR 4 doesnt performed as expected during trials they switched to this. Btw I wonder why the indonesian ground forces emphasize AFV's with large guns instead of autocannons, modern armies mostly used 25,30 and 35mm calibres these days.



I have a guess; The small number of backbone MBTs.


----------



## V3NOM12

striver44 said:


> for more firepower
> 
> the original request is actually for an IFV, but since the BTR 4 doesnt performed as expected during trials they switched to this. Btw I wonder why the indonesian ground forces emphasize AFV's with large guns instead of autocannons, modern armies mostly used 25,30 and 35mm calibres these


So thats the reason, yes sprut has big power thats why long before Leopard mentioned anywhere as MBT our local military forum already talk about it as best option if we can't get real MBT.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

KRI Diponegoro 365 gunnery action in #ExerciseKakadu 2018 in Australia. 
The Indonesian Navy Sigma Corvette KRI Diponegoro is participating along with other 23 warships (and submarines), 21 aircraft and more than 3,000 personnel and observers from 27 nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*HELIKOPTER PANTHER HX-5607 DAN HX-5609 PESANAN TNI AL (PHOTO)*
13 SEPTEMBER 2018 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR


_



_

_Helikopter Panther HX-5607 PT DI di Hanggar Rotary Wing, Kawasan Produksi II PTDI di Bandung, Rabu (12/09/2028). (Liputan6)_

_



_

_Helikopter Panther HX-5607 PT DI di Hanggar Rotary Wing, Kawasan Produksi II PTDI di Bandung, Rabu (12/09/2028). (Liputan6)_

_



_

_Helikopter Panther HX-5607 PT DI di Hanggar Rotary Wing, Kawasan Produksi II PTDI di Bandung, Rabu (12/09/2028). (Liputan6)_

_



_

_Helikopter Panther HX-5607 PT DI di Hanggar Rotary Wing, Kawasan Produksi II PTDI di Bandung, Rabu (12/09/2028). (Liputan6)_

_



_

_Helikopter Panther HX-5609 PT DI di Hanggar Rotary Wing, Kawasan Produksi II PTDI di Bandung, Rabu (12/09/2028). (Liputan6)_

_



_

_Helikopter Panther HX-5609 PT DI di Hanggar Rotary Wing, Kawasan Produksi II PTDI di Bandung, Rabu (12/09/2028). (Liputan6)_

_



_

_Helikopter Panther HX-5609 PT DI di Hanggar Rotary Wing, Kawasan Produksi II PTDI di Bandung, Rabu (12/09/2028). (Liputan6)_

_



_

_Helikopter Panther HX-5609 PT DI di Hanggar Rotary Wing, Kawasan Produksi II PTDI di Bandung, Rabu (12/09/2028). (Liputan6)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Joedhie2k

striver44 said:


> for more firepower
> 
> the original request is actually for an IFV, but since the BTR 4 doesnt performed as expected during trials they switched to this. Btw I wonder why the indonesian ground forces emphasize AFV's with large guns instead of autocannons, modern armies mostly used 25,30 and 35mm calibres these days.



AFAIK large guns to shoot large HE/HESH rounds. This is to destroy wooden pillboxes.


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

mandala said:


> https://kompas.id/baca/polhuk/2018/09/13/pt-pal-dikembangkan-jadi-pabrik-kapal-selam/



Based on recent news of President Jokowi visit to South Korea, there is good chance it might be _Son Won-Il_-class (Type 214)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian MALE UAV Tender on August 24th 2018. The competitors are TAI Anka, Aeronautics Dominator, Safran Patroller and CASC CH-4. 

*Turki siap bantu kembangkan industri pertahanan, dirgantara Indonesia*

Turkish Aerospace Industries ikut serta dalam tender Pesawat Terbang Tanpa Awak yang diselenggarakan pemerintah Indonesia pada 24 Agustus lalu

13.09.2018 İqbal Musyaffa Jakarta Raya






Vice President Corporate Marketing and Comminications Turkish Aerospace Industries Tamer Ozmen saat wawancara dengan Anadolu Agency di Jakarta, pada 13 September 2018. (Eko Siswono Toyudho - Anadolu Agency)

Iqbal Musyaffa

JAKARTA

Turki menyampaikan komitmennya untuk bekerja sama dan membantu Indonesia dalam pengembangan industri pertahanan dan dirgantara.

Vice President Corporate Marketing and Communication Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) Tamer Ozmen mengatakan kepada Anadolu Agency di Jakarta, Kamis, keseriusan tersebut sudah disampaikan dalam proposal tender Pesawat Terbang Tanpa Awak yang diselenggarakan pemerintah Indonesia pada 24 Agustus lalu.

TAI, sebut Ozmen, memiliki keunggulan dalam memproduksi pesawat tanpa awak bernama Anka (phoenix), helikopter Atak (serangan), pesawat jet Hurkus, pesawat militer nasional, dan sistem satelit ruang angkasa.

Ozmen mengatakan bahwa perusahaannya menawarkan pesawat terbang tanpa awak bernama Anka yang dapat dipakai untuk kebutuhan intelijen, pengawasan, dan pengintaian (intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance/ISR) yang juga telah digunakan oleh militer Turki baik untuk matra darat, laut, dan udaranya.

“Pesawat ini telah terbukti kehandalannya dan telah terbang di Turki ataupun di luar Turki,” tegas Ozmen.

Ozmen mengatakan bahwa TAI telah memiliki pengalaman lebih dari 10 tahun pada pengembangan teknologi pesawat terbang tanpa awak. Di sektor industri pertahanan sendiri, TAI sudah malang melintang selama lebih dari 30 tahun.

Dia menegaskan bahwa dalam tender yang diajukan, pihaknya tidak hanya menawarkan penjualan pesawat Anka kepada pemerintah Indonesia.

“Kita siap memberikan transfer teknologi, pengembangan sumber daya manusia, serta ketersediaan suku cadang, dan perawatan pesawat tanpa awak,” lanjut Ozmen.

*Dalam tender tersebut, perusahaan Turki ini harus bersaing dengan perusahaan asal Israel bernama Aeronautics yang menawarkan pesawat tanpa awak Dominator. Selain itu, ada juga perusahaan Safran asal Perancis yang menawarkan pesawat tanpa awak Patroller, serta perusahaan asal China CASC dengan pesawat tanpa awak CH-4.*

Ozmen mengatakan nilai tender yang ditawarkan TAI jauh lebih rendah dari ketiga kompetitornya. “Dan yang terpenting, kita tidak akan membawa tenaga kerja kami karena kita ingin mengembangkan sumber daya manusia Indonesia serta transfer teknologi,” Ozmen menekankan.

Dia juga mengaku optimis dapat masuk ke dalam dua perusahaan terpilih dari empat yang ada untuk kemudian dapat mempresentasikan dan mendiskusikan kepada pengambil keputusan di Indonesia.

“Pada tahap itu, kita akan menjelaskan apa yang bisa kita berikan dan sediakan untuk pengembangan industri pertahanan dan dirgantara Indonesia,” lanjut dia.

Read more: https://www.aa.com.tr/id/headline-h...ustri-pertahanan-dirgantara-indonesia/1253776

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## initial_d

mandala said:


> Indonesian Defence Ministry and PT PAL in discussion for a contract for 3 new submarines.
> 
> *PT PAL Dikembangkan Jadi Pabrik Kapal Selam*
> 
> EDNA CAROLINE
> 13 September 2018
> 
> JAKARTA, KOMPAS — Kemampuan PT PAL akan terus dikembangkan agar bisa menjadi pabrik serta pusat pemeliharaan kapal selam di kawasan regional. Untuk itu, dibutuhkan tambahan anggaran guna meningkatkan kemampuan PT PAL. Hal ini disampaikan Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan Kementerian Pertahanan Agus Setiadji, Rabu (12/9/2018). *Menurut dia, saat ini tengah dibahas kontrak pembangunan tiga kapal selam* […]
> 
> https://kompas.id/baca/polhuk/2018/09/13/pt-pal-dikembangkan-jadi-pabrik-kapal-selam/


I hope we can skip U-214 design and straigh up purchasing and building new class south korean subs 
http://m.yna.co.kr/mob2/en/contents_en.jsp?cid=AEN20180914002400315&site=0200000000&mobile


----------



## trishna_amṛta

initial_d said:


> I hope we can skip U-214 design and straigh up purchasing and building new class south korean subs
> http://m.yna.co.kr/mob2/en/contents_en.jsp?cid=AEN20180914002400315&site=0200000000&mobile



And for what role do we need 3000 tonne submarine for? 
The main reason for the existence of conventional 3000 tonne class submarine is either for strategic weapon delivery or to operate deep within potentially hostile or less friendly water


----------



## mandala

Jokowi is expected to launch the 3rd DSME Type 209 Submarine in October next month. Just a feeling of mine that the contract signing for the 3 new submarines highly possible together with the launching of the 3rd submarine by Jokowi. The momentum is there. Just my 2 cents though.



trishna_amṛta said:


> Based on recent news of President Jokowi visit to South Korea, there is good chance it might be _Son Won-Il_-class (Type 214)


Nope. It will be DSME Type 209.

"Saat dikonfirmasi, Dirut PT PAL Budiman Saleh mengatakan PT PAL sanggup memenuhi permintaan Kementerian Pertahanan. Ia mengakui masih banyak fasilitas pembangunan kapal selam dan kemampuan PT PAL yang harus ditingkatkan. *"Order kapal selam jenis 209 sangat dinanti-nantikan karena selama ini investasi pembangunan galangan kapal selam diperuntukkan untuk spesifikasi 209 baik untuk baru maupun pemeliharaan," kata Budiman.*"

Full article: http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2018/09/pt-pal-bahas-kontrak-3-kapal-selam-baru.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

Looks like PT PAL is upgrading KRI Cakra-401.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

^^ I thought it was DSME that will upgrade KRI Cakra? Or maybe DSME together with PT PAL.

"Indonesia already operates two smaller Type 209 submarines, Type 209/1300 KRI Cakra and KRI Nanggala, built by German Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft over 30 years ago. *DSME is also contracted for work on the upgrades of Cakra-class submarines which will include a modernized periscope mast, hull works and new combat management systems (CMS).*"

https://mobile.navaltoday.com/2018/...s-second-dsme-built-submarine-kri-ardadedali/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, U.S. enhance cooperation to overcome terrorism*
Jumat, 14 September 2018 23:42 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Antara





Head of the National Counter terrorism Agency (BNPT), Comr. Gen. Suhardi Alius

Jakarta, (ANTARA News) - The governments of Indonesia and the United States (US) enhanced cooperation in the field of counter-terrorism through a memorandum of understanding (MoU), which was signed by officials of the two countries here on Friday.

Indonesia was represented by the Head of the National Counter terrorism Agency (BNPT), Comr. Gen. Suhardi Alius, while the US was represented by the Counter-terrorism Coordinator of the Foreign Ministry, Nathan A. Sales.

The signing of the MoU was witnessed by representatives of relevant Indonesian institutions, which are engaged in counter terrorism, including the Coordinating Ministry for Politics and Security, the Ministry of Law and Human Rights, the National Police, the State Intelligence Agency (BIN), and the Attorney General`s Office.

The Head of the BNPT said the signing of the MoU was a mark of cooperation in combating terrorism between the two countries.

"This is also the momentum for the initiation of more concrete and practical cooperation which is expected to solve the challenges of counter terrorism, not only for the two countries, but also for the whole world," Alius said.

In the future, he continued, this MoU is expected to be a law for counter terrorism cooperation among relevant ministries and institutions to exchange information, experiences and practices, as well as to improve human resource capacity.

He said the MoU was very important in combating terrorism in both countries, as there are a large number of Indonesians who travel to the US and vice versa.

"We will continue to exchange information and keep communicating so that the two countries can anticipate terrorism actions," Alius said.

It is expected that in the future, both countries will be free from terrorism. Thus, in addition to maintaining safe and secure conditions, the MoU is also very beneficial to both countries.

"If the country is safe, foreign investment will be greater, as well as the tourism sector, as a lot of foreign tourists will be attracted to the countries," he said.

Meanwhile, Sales pointed out that the MoU would be very beneficial to both countries in combating terrorism. Moreover, the two countries have been subjected to terrorism terrors and threats, especially from the ISIS group.

"We will be solid partners in combating terrorism because Indonesia and the US have experience in dealing with terrorism," Sales said.

According to him, the MoU will be useful in detecting all terrorism movement. By exchanging information, terrorism funding can be detected and the data of terrorist suspects can be traced.

Editing by Libertina W Ambari


Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, India discuss counter terrorism*
Sabtu, 15 September 2018 00:15 WIB - 3 Views

Reporter: Azis Kurmala

By Azis K

Jakarta, (ANTARA News) - The Fifth Meeting of the Indonesia-India Joint Working Group on Counter Terrorism was held in New Delhi on 10 September 2018.

The Meeting was co-chaired by Mahaveer Singhvi, Joint Secretary Counter Terrorism, Ministry of External Affairs of India, and Inspector General Hamidin, Deputy for International Cooperation, National Counter Terrorism Agency, Indonesia, based on a statement received here on Friday.

The two sides had shared their perspectives on the current development of terrorism and measures taken by both governments, a capacity-building programme and cooperation at the bilateral, regional and multilateral levels.

The meeting was held in an atmosphere of trust and common understanding, and both sides committed to further strengthening cooperation in combating terrorism.

Indonesia and India have embarked on a Comprehensive Strategic Partnership, which was agreed upon during the visit of the Prime Minister of India to Indonesia on 29-30 May 2018.

Counter Terrorism cooperation has been one of the important elements of bilateral cooperation between the two countries.

The Sixth Meeting of the Joint Working Group on Counter Terrorism between Indonesia and India will be held in Indonesia in 2019 at a time that will be agreed upon by both sides.
Reporting by Aziz Kurmala
Editing by Suharto

Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018



FACEBOOK


----------



## V3NOM12

mandala said:


> Indonesian MALE UAV Tender on August 24th 2018. The competitors are TAI Anka, Aeronautics Dominator, Safran Patroller and CASC CH-4.
> 
> *Turki siap bantu kembangkan industri pertahanan, dirgantara Indonesia*
> 
> Ozmen mengatakan nilai tender yang ditawarkan TAI jauh lebih rendah dari ketiga kompetitornya. “Dan yang terpenting, kita tidak akan membawa tenaga kerja kami karena kita ingin mengembangkan sumber daya manusia Indonesia serta transfer teknologi,” Ozmen menekankan.
> Read more: https://www.aa.com.tr/id/headline-h...ustri-pertahanan-dirgantara-indonesia/1253776



I really love the sentence, "yang terpenting kami tidak akan membawa tenaga kerja kami"


----------



## nufix

V3NOM12 said:


> I really love the sentence, "yang terpenting kami tidak akan membawa tenaga kerja kami"



Somehow, I am not sure. Maybe not for production, but for verification, testing etc. they will still bring theirs. But if that is how they work, they are no different than other partner companies offering ToT.


----------



## V3NOM12

nufix said:


> Somehow, I am not sure. Maybe not for production, but for verification, testing etc. they will still bring theirs. But if that is how they work, they are no different than other partner companies offering ToT.



For higher level person its possible and thats ok, as long as not bringing their "buruh"


----------



## pr1v4t33r

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahakam

His answer is not very convincing, because US special force use the chinook? Might as well his assistant answering all the question tho.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

He was underlining the excellent maneuvering ability of Chinook. Liat kan tangannya muter2.. yang muda2 tolong hormat dikit lah..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

mandala said:


> Indonesian MALE UAV Tender on August 24th 2018. The competitors are TAI Anka, Aeronautics Dominator, Safran Patroller and CASC CH-4.
> 
> *Turki siap bantu kembangkan industri pertahanan, dirgantara Indonesia*
> 
> Turkish Aerospace Industries ikut serta dalam tender Pesawat Terbang Tanpa Awak yang diselenggarakan pemerintah Indonesia pada 24 Agustus lalu
> 
> 13.09.2018 İqbal Musyaffa Jakarta Raya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vice President Corporate Marketing and Comminications Turkish Aerospace Industries Tamer Ozmen saat wawancara dengan Anadolu Agency di Jakarta, pada 13 September 2018. (Eko Siswono Toyudho - Anadolu Agency)
> 
> Iqbal Musyaffa
> 
> JAKARTA
> 
> Turki menyampaikan komitmennya untuk bekerja sama dan membantu Indonesia dalam pengembangan industri pertahanan dan dirgantara.
> 
> Vice President Corporate Marketing and Communication Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) Tamer Ozmen mengatakan kepada Anadolu Agency di Jakarta, Kamis, keseriusan tersebut sudah disampaikan dalam proposal tender Pesawat Terbang Tanpa Awak yang diselenggarakan pemerintah Indonesia pada 24 Agustus lalu.
> 
> TAI, sebut Ozmen, memiliki keunggulan dalam memproduksi pesawat tanpa awak bernama Anka (phoenix), helikopter Atak (serangan), pesawat jet Hurkus, pesawat militer nasional, dan sistem satelit ruang angkasa.
> 
> Ozmen mengatakan bahwa perusahaannya menawarkan pesawat terbang tanpa awak bernama Anka yang dapat dipakai untuk kebutuhan intelijen, pengawasan, dan pengintaian (intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance/ISR) yang juga telah digunakan oleh militer Turki baik untuk matra darat, laut, dan udaranya.
> 
> “Pesawat ini telah terbukti kehandalannya dan telah terbang di Turki ataupun di luar Turki,” tegas Ozmen.
> 
> Ozmen mengatakan bahwa TAI telah memiliki pengalaman lebih dari 10 tahun pada pengembangan teknologi pesawat terbang tanpa awak. Di sektor industri pertahanan sendiri, TAI sudah malang melintang selama lebih dari 30 tahun.
> 
> Dia menegaskan bahwa dalam tender yang diajukan, pihaknya tidak hanya menawarkan penjualan pesawat Anka kepada pemerintah Indonesia.
> 
> “Kita siap memberikan transfer teknologi, pengembangan sumber daya manusia, serta ketersediaan suku cadang, dan perawatan pesawat tanpa awak,” lanjut Ozmen.
> 
> *Dalam tender tersebut, perusahaan Turki ini harus bersaing dengan perusahaan asal Israel bernama Aeronautics yang menawarkan pesawat tanpa awak Dominator. Selain itu, ada juga perusahaan Safran asal Perancis yang menawarkan pesawat tanpa awak Patroller, serta perusahaan asal China CASC dengan pesawat tanpa awak CH-4.*
> 
> Ozmen mengatakan nilai tender yang ditawarkan TAI jauh lebih rendah dari ketiga kompetitornya. “Dan yang terpenting, kita tidak akan membawa tenaga kerja kami karena kita ingin mengembangkan sumber daya manusia Indonesia serta transfer teknologi,” Ozmen menekankan.
> 
> Dia juga mengaku optimis dapat masuk ke dalam dua perusahaan terpilih dari empat yang ada untuk kemudian dapat mempresentasikan dan mendiskusikan kepada pengambil keputusan di Indonesia.
> 
> “Pada tahap itu, kita akan menjelaskan apa yang bisa kita berikan dan sediakan untuk pengembangan industri pertahanan dan dirgantara Indonesia,” lanjut dia.
> 
> Read more: https://www.aa.com.tr/id/headline-h...ustri-pertahanan-dirgantara-indonesia/1253776


is the AF eyeing for the combat or surveillance UAV?????


----------



## Var Dracon

Pindad newest truck, looks like based on Tata

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

*Indonesian Navy ready to commission PT PAL-assembled submarine*

Reporter: antara 1 hour ago

Surabaya, E Java (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Navy stated that it would be ready to commission its new submarine manufactured by state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL Indonesia, after it is was confirmed to be delivered in October.

Indonesian Navy Chief of Staff Admiral Siwi Sukma Adji told the press here on Monday that the submarine would be the third order for the firm.

Two other submarines, which had been delivered last year, were built jointly by PT PAL Indonesia and a South Korean ship builder in the Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) facility in Okpo, South Korea.

The third submarine, he noted, was completely built and assembled in the firm`s dock yard in Tanjung Perak port, Surabaya, under a technology transfer agreement with South Korea.

"By the end of the year, around October, we will commission the submarine manufactured by PT PAL Indonesia," he added.

Adji reiterated that the Indonesian Navy has continued to develop its weaponry defense system up to 2024.

Read more: https://en.antaranews.com/news/118650/indonesian-navy-ready-to-commission-pt-pal-assembled-submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bungaterakhir



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Nice pic of Pindad/FNSS Medium Tank live firing. Credit to FNSS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Var Dracon said:


> Pindad newest truck, looks like based on Tata
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram







Twins

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

*Kemhan Akan Datangkan 8 KRI Baru*




Ilustrasi KRI ( Foto: Istimewa )



Robertus Wardi / YS Selasa, 18 September 2018 | 17:11 WIB
Jakarta - Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) berencana akan mendatangkan delapan KRI baru. Kapal-kapal itu sebagai proses peremajaan atau pergantian KRI yang ada sekarang yang sudah tua.

"Signa ada empat, PKR nanti ada pengadaan dua. Nanti proses dua lagi. Jadi rencana ada delapan kapal," kata Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan (Kabaranahan) Kemhan Laksda TNI Agus Setiadji seusai mendampingi Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu mengikuti Rapat Kerja bersama Komisi I di gedung DPR, Jakarta, Selasa (18/9).

Ia menjelaskan dari delapan kapal tersebut, ada kapal yang dibeli dari Belanda. Sebagian lain diproduksi PT PAL.
Saat ditanya bentuknya, dia menegaskan berukuran medium‎.

"Modelnya begitu (medium, Red). Satu dua di sana, tiga empat di sini. Sudah selesai dua. Sekarang lagi dibangun lagi," tutup Agus.‎

http://www.beritasatu.com/nasional/511224-kemhan-akan-datangkan-8-kri-baru.html

Eight new striking ships ?

4 Sigma may be additional corvettes of Diponegoro class 

4 PKR Sigma : 2 units built at Netherlands and 2 will be built in Indonesia ?

With 2 PKR already in duty thus this new order is 4 PKR (2 netherlands plus additional 2 to be built at PT PAL).

Benarkah ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GraveDigger388

Marine Rouge said:


> View attachment 499820
> View attachment 499821
> View attachment 499822


Badasses


----------



## gondes

Military Exhibition in Medan, North Sumatera, Monday (17/9/2018)


----------



## Bhayangkara

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Eight new striking ships ?
> 
> 4 Sigma may be additional corvettes of Diponegoro class
> 
> 4 PKR Sigma : 2 units built at Netherlands and 2 will be built in Indonesia ?
> 
> With 2 PKR already in duty thus this new order is 4 PKR (2 netherlands plus additional 2 to be built at PT PAL).
> 
> Benarkah ?



Have no idea about the current procurements plan, if based on the previous programs there were only 4 additional PKR class and OPV ships where the entirely hulls would be locally built. So I guessing what a medium ship's is probably PAL's designed OPV-90 which in the same class of Sigma corvette or Bung Tomo class... But that's just my guess.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Bhayangkara said:


> Have no idea about the current procurements plan, if based on the previous programs there were only 4 additional PKR class and OPV ships where the entirely hulls would be locally built. So I guessing what a medium ship's is probably PAL's designed OPV-90 which in the same class of Sigma corvette or Bung Tomo class... But that's just my guess.



Please remember that budget of 12 subs to be cut into 8 subs only, due to the needs of more surface combatant....


----------



## mandala

Looks like delivery of the Millenium Gun CIWS for the Indonesian Navy Sigma PKRs are on its way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

Marine Rouge said:


> View attachment 500030


Who are they?


----------



## Nike

GraveDigger388 said:


> Who are they?



Plokis


----------



## caksakerah

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> *Kemhan Akan Datangkan 8 KRI Baru*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilustrasi KRI ( Foto: Istimewa )
> 
> 
> 
> Robertus Wardi / YS Selasa, 18 September 2018 | 17:11 WIB
> Jakarta - Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) berencana akan mendatangkan delapan KRI baru. Kapal-kapal itu sebagai proses peremajaan atau pergantian KRI yang ada sekarang yang sudah tua.
> 
> "Signa ada empat, PKR nanti ada pengadaan dua. Nanti proses dua lagi. Jadi rencana ada delapan kapal," kata Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan (Kabaranahan) Kemhan Laksda TNI Agus Setiadji seusai mendampingi Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu mengikuti Rapat Kerja bersama Komisi I di gedung DPR, Jakarta, Selasa (18/9).
> 
> Ia menjelaskan dari delapan kapal tersebut, ada kapal yang dibeli dari Belanda. Sebagian lain diproduksi PT PAL.
> Saat ditanya bentuknya, dia menegaskan berukuran medium‎.
> 
> "Modelnya begitu (medium, Red). Satu dua di sana, tiga empat di sini. Sudah selesai dua. Sekarang lagi dibangun lagi," tutup Agus.‎
> 
> http://www.beritasatu.com/nasional/511224-kemhan-akan-datangkan-8-kri-baru.html
> 
> Eight new striking ships ?
> 
> 4 Sigma may be additional corvettes of Diponegoro class
> 
> 4 PKR Sigma : 2 units built at Netherlands and 2 will be built in Indonesia ?
> 
> With 2 PKR already in duty thus this new order is 4 PKR (2 netherlands plus additional 2 to be built at PT PAL).
> 
> Benarkah ?




So....no Iver then...
Delayed or cancelled, anyone?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Keel Laying 2 units patrol craft PC 40M, at Caputra Mitra Sejati Shipyard (19/09/2018)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhayangkara

caksakerah said:


> So....no Iver then...
> Delayed or cancelled, anyone?


Still on progress. But it is unclear what the platform will be since the tender has not begun yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike




----------



## Var Dracon

Marine Rouge said:


> View attachment 500275
> View attachment 500276
> View attachment 500277



I wonder how many apr-1 still operational out there


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Launching Training ship V-06 & V-07 at Karimun Anugrah Sejati Shipyard














KRI Semarang 594

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

GraveDigger388 said:


> Who are they?


Sat 1 Gegana/Police Task Force (tim tindaknya Densus 88).


----------



## mandala

A pack of Leopard 2s.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

Kodam 1 Iskandar muda forming new Cavalry company, armed with Anoa though

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JavaAggie

mandala said:


> A pack of Leopard 2s.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Looks like a company sized unit, 3 platoons of 3 each, with 1 XO and 1 CO.



Mr. Woof Woof said:


> *Kemhan Akan Datangkan 8 KRI Baru*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilustrasi KRI ( Foto: Istimewa
> 
> << deleted for brevity >>



4 more Diponegoro class, or yet a different hull type? MBDA does not make TETRAL system anymore - I believe MBDA chose to replace it with a 2-cell Mistral RC. If it is yet another batch of Sigma 92/Diponegoro, what would be the AAW fitted? There does not seem to be a lot of room in that hull for a VLS, unless we're talking Barak but that's not very likely considering the political backlash. 

What's with the habit of building hulls with almost no ordnance btw? I noted the KCR40 boats were equipped with CIWS a few years after commissioning, and who knows if the missiles are even there in lieu of wooden boxes. The KCR60 and the Sigma 105 have same treatment, no VLS, no CIWS (for a while at least). The Bung Tomo class also have VLS that I'd wager would be non-functional. Are they just looking for hulls to field? Isn't building new OPVs more cost-effective?


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

JavaAggie said:


> Looks like a company sized unit, 3 platoons of 3 each, with 1 XO and 1 CO.


Its nice to know that both Kostrad 1st & 8th Cavalry Battalion are regularly conducting exercises. The 1st Cavalry Battalion sharpened up their skills in Baturaja South Sumatera and the 8th Cavalry Battalion in Baluran Situbondo East Java.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

JavaAggie said:


> Looks like a company sized unit, 3 platoons of 3 each, with 1 XO and 1 CO.
> 
> 
> 
> 4 more Diponegoro class, or yet a different hull type? MBDA does not make TETRAL system anymore - I believe MBDA chose to replace it with a 2-cell Mistral RC. If it is yet another batch of Sigma 92/Diponegoro, what would be the AAW fitted? There does not seem to be a lot of room in that hull for a VLS, unless we're talking Barak but that's not very likely considering the political backlash.
> 
> What's with the habit of building hulls with almost no ordnance btw? I noted the KCR40 boats were equipped with CIWS a few years after commissioning, and who knows if the missiles are even there in lieu of wooden boxes. The KCR60 and the Sigma 105 have same treatment, no VLS, no CIWS (for a while at least). The Bung Tomo class also have VLS that I'd wager would be non-functional. Are they just looking for hulls to field? Isn't building new OPVs more cost-effective?


I think our naval planners prefer FFBNW.....same with the malaysians with their kedah class OPV


----------



## pr1v4t33r

striver44 said:


> I think our naval planners prefer FFBNW.....same with the malaysians with their kedah class OPV



Considering how many old and worn-out vessels our Navy have in their inventory, it's rather wise to expedite the hulls procurement for now. As always, we can utilized weapon from the replaced vessels while the more advance weapon system and radar can be installed later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

pr1v4t33r said:


> Launching Training ship V-06 & V-07 at Karimun Anugrah Sejati Shipyard
> 
> View attachment 500313
> 
> View attachment 500312



Vessels with V prefix on their hull number ?

Who bought them ?

If our ALRI bought these, this is a new system on numbering the hull.

Specifications ?

Is there any news on PT Palindo Marine activities ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Vessels with V prefix on their hull number ? Who bought them ? If our ALRI bought these, this is a new system on numbering the hull. Specifications ?



For the Navy. 45 m vessels, for cadet training before jump to PC-40 or kCR-40.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Brand new tanker ship for Indonesian Navy


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Namanya KRI Bontang

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## mandala

AS550 C3 Fennec light attack helicopters of the Indonesian Army Aviation 12th Assault Squadron. Credit to Skadron 12/Serbu.






https://www.instagram.com/skadron12serbu/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Kostrad 1st Cavalry Battalion Leopard 2RI MBTs. Credit to Yonkav 1 Kostrad.






https://www.instagram.com/yonkav1_kostrad/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

mandala said:


> Its nice to know that both Kostrad 1st & 8th Cavalry Battalion are regularly conducting exercises. The 1st Cavalry Battalion sharpened up their skills in Baturaja South Sumatera and the 8th Cavalry Battalion in Baluran Situbondo East Java.


That's a must....they are basically the jewel of the crown of all indonesian cavalry units.


----------



## Nike

*Le Maroc intéressé par des blindés indonésiens *
Samedi 22 septembre 2018 à 15h05
 FACEBOOK  TWITTER  GOOGLE PLUS  WHATSAPP
PDF Imprimer







Selon le ministère indonésien du commerce, le gouvernement marocain a fait part de son intérêt pour des véhicules militaires blindés de marque Anoa et Komodo fabriqués par le constructeur PT Pindad.

Outre ces deux véhicules militaires, le Maroc s’intéresse également à des armes et des munitions fabriquées en Indonésie.

Lors d’une mission commerciale composée de 18 entreprises et 35 entrepreneurs de divers secteurs qui s’est tenue au Maroc, les exportateurs indonésiens ont obtenu une commande potentielle de 10,96 M$ de différents produits, mais cette transaction n'inclut pas celle potentielle du constructeur militaire PT Pindad.

Cette rencontre a été l'occasion de discuter des termes d'un accord commercial visant à faire du Maroc une plaque tournante pour les produits indonésiens en Afrique et de l’Indonésie un carrefour pour les produits marocains sur le marché de l’ASEAN.


Notons qu’n 2017, les échanges commerciaux de l'Indonésie avec l’Afrique ont atteint 8,85 MM$. Sur ce montant, les exportations non pétrolières et gazières se sont élevées à 4,86 MM$, soit une hausse de 4,17 MM$ par rapport à 2016.

Dans le même temps, les importations non pétrolières et gazières de l’Indonésie se sont élevées à 1,36 milliard de dollars, en hausse par rapport à 2016, à 925 millions de dollars.

Les principaux produits exportés par l'Indonésie sont l'huile de palme, le papier, les machines, les véhicules motorisés, le caoutchouc, ainsi que les produits alimentaires et les boissons. Alors que les importations en provenance d'Afrique sont le pétrole, le gaz, le coton, la pâte à papier, le fer et l'acier.

https://www.medias24.com/MAROC/Les-...oc-interesse-par-des-blindes-indonesiens.html


----------



## JavaAggie

striver44 said:


> That's a must....they are basically the jewel of the crown of all indonesian cavalry units.



Could not agree more. They have been willing to expend lots of live munitions for training exercise, including rockets and artillery (both ASTROS and CAESAR), and some of the gun-based ADA (the venerable S-60, Rh202, and 23mm ZSU variants) which is good. They should do the same with their missile-based ADAs. So far, we've seen a live fire exercise of Grom, but limited to 1 firing instance. Have not seen any Rbs-70, Mistral, and Starstreak. 

Come to think of it, no PGM live fire exercise has been shown by the Army beyond the single instance of Grom firing (it's searchable on YouTube). TNI-AD IMO is in a unique position where they can develop combined arms doctrine composed of heavy cavalry, light infantry units (the Raider qualed units), with air support/assault with PGM support (either Ataka or Hellfire). 

With the Leos and Marders coming online with Kostrad, where will they distribute the Scorpions/Stormers? Will those stay with Kostrad, or will they go to the Kodam level? I thought the Army has a lot of Anoas going to the Kodam level instead of the Alvis family.


----------



## striver44

JavaAggie said:


> Could not agree more. They have been willing to expend lots of live munitions for training exercise, including rockets and artillery (both ASTROS and CAESAR), and some of the gun-based ADA (the venerable S-60, Rh202, and 23mm ZSU variants) which is good. They should do the same with their missile-based ADAs. So far, we've seen a live fire exercise of Grom, but limited to 1 firing instance. Have not seen any Rbs-70, Mistral, and Starstreak.
> 
> Come to think of it, no PGM live fire exercise has been shown by the Army beyond the single instance of Grom firing (it's searchable on YouTube). TNI-AD IMO is in a unique position where they can develop combined arms doctrine composed of heavy cavalry, light infantry units (the Raider qualed units), with air support/assault with PGM support (either Ataka or Hellfire).
> 
> With the Leos and Marders coming online with Kostrad, where will they distribute the Scorpions/Stormers? Will those stay with Kostrad, or will they go to the Kodam level? I thought the Army has a lot of Anoas going to the Kodam level instead of the Alvis family.


The Scorpions stay with the leopards...the 8th cavalary battalions for example (if Im not mistaken) operate both leopards and scorpion (as well as stormer)....IMHO they both represents the use of high pressure guns of the leopards for anti tank warfare combined with the low pressure 90mm guns for anti infantry and fire support role.

Btw speaking of those Ground based anti aircraft gun.....they had been obsolete since like the 80s. In the near future Its wise for the army to repurpose them in the fire support role by mounting in on trucks or other heavy mobility vehicles. Considering that most of the time our infantry and mechanized infantry relied on .50cal machine guns which put our soldier in a serious disadvantage when encountering an enemy armed with autocannons


----------



## JavaAggie

striver44 said:


> Btw speaking of those Ground based anti aircraft gun.....they had been obsolete since like the 80s. In the near future Its wise for the army to repurpose them in the fire support role by mounting in on trucks or other heavy mobility vehicles. Considering that most of the time our infantry and mechanized infantry relied on .50cal machine guns which put our soldier in a serious disadvantage when encountering an enemy armed with autocannons



Which one? The Rh202, the 23mm ZSU with Grom, and the L/70 are still viable short range ADAs IMO, albeit in medium to low intensity threat environment. The S-60, I agree, but I thought it's against the local law to retire those .....  .... Some might even say that it is sacrilegious .... LOL. Those have been in service since sliced bread, feels like.

Why not arm the ANOAs with bigger ordnance? They can even stay with 50 cal, but up-gun it to a GAU/19 version perhaps? The rounds are cheap, mechanism is similar to the smaller Dillon Gatling gun, so training for maintenance can be leveraged to some degree.


----------



## striver44

JavaAggie said:


> Which one? The Rh202, the 23mm ZSU with Grom, and the L/70 are still viable short range ADAs IMO, albeit in medium to low intensity threat environment. The S-60, I agree, but I thought it's against the local law to retire those .....  .... Some might even say that it is sacrilegious .... LOL. Those have been in service since sliced bread, feels like.
> 
> Why not arm the ANOAs with bigger ordnance? They can even stay with 50 cal, but up-gun it to a GAU/19 version perhaps? The rounds are cheap, mechanism is similar to the smaller Dillon Gatling gun, so training for maintenance can be leveraged to some degree.


I dont think our near peer neighbor will risk their aircraft by flying low (in range of the 20,23mm aa guns)...australia,singapore and malaysia operate long range standoff weapons which render our AA guns obsolete.


----------



## mandala

*STERNA flies for Indonesian Navy - The first Magnetic Measurement Mission by UAV*

Tuesday, September 25 2018

*For the first time, a drone has been used to check the magnetic signature of a vessel in order to assess its vulnerability against underwater mines and other unfriendly detectors. STERNA is the first UAV based portable aerial magnetic range used by a navy in operational conditions. The UAV based solution STERNA, has been deployed by the Indonesian Navy in July 2018.*

STERNATM is based on ECA Group’s airborne drone IT180, a compact, high-performance mini-UAV VTOL (complementary to the VTOL UAVs of the higher categories) embedding a magnetometer and its digitizer. This system is a part of set-up degaussing systems in compliance with NATO standards.

*3 Years: From innovation to operational concept testing*

Developed by ECA Group in 2016, STERNATM is a portable aerial ranging solution able to measure the magnetic signature of vessels. This solution is an innovative patented system rewarded with the innovation award by the French Minister of Defence in 2016. The first contract for this innovative ship protection system was awarded in early 2017 (see press release from 27th February 2017).

Today, ECA Group announces a first successful mission at sea for Indonesian Navy.

Read more: https://www.ecagroup.com/en/busines...the-first-magnetic-measurement-mission-by-uav








2017 contract press release:

*ECA Group awarded a contract by an Asian MOD for degaussing & UAV IT180 based magnetic ranging system*

Monday, February 27 2017

*ECA Group will supply Degaussing Systems and UAV IT180 based Magnetic Ranging Systems to an Asian Ministry of Defence through a Contract of more than 7 million euros.*

ECA Group will supply Degaussing Systems and UAV IT180 based Magnetic Ranging Systems to an Asian Ministry of Defence through a Contract of more than 7 million euros.

The knowledge of the ship signature and efficiency of its Signature Reduction System is of prime importance to assess vulnerability against underwater mines and unfriendly detectors. To reduce the magnetic signature of Client’s vessels, ECA Group will provide and set-up degaussing systems in compliance with NATO standards.

To perform magnetic signature vessel’s measurement, ECA Group will deliver its patented portable magnetic ranging systems, called STERNA® based on UAV IT180 technology.

STERNA® is the best combination of an IT180 UAV and an embedded magnetometer and its digitizer. To perform the mapping in a horizontal plane of the vessel, STERNA® overflies the vessel. Data are analyzed and degaussing parameters are computed.

This ECA Group innovation was awarded by the Innovation Trophy during Euronaval tradeshow for their patent named STERNA®. This patent combines the use of an UAV (for example, the UAV IT180) and a magnetic sensor carried by the drone to measure the ship’s magnetic field.

Integrating a robust industrial design and functionalities, this innovative and cost-effective solution is adapted for Navies seeking for reliable, modular and fast-deployable operational tools in order to secure the vessel and the crew.

ECA Group estimates the market for this new technological solution up to 30 M€ for the next 5 years.






https://www.ecagroup.com/en/financi...ssing-uav-it180-based-magnetic-ranging-system

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## trishna_amṛta

striver44 said:


> I dont think our near peer neighbor will risk their aircraft by flying low (in range of the 20,23mm aa guns)...australia,singapore and malaysia operate long range standoff weapons which render our AA guns obsolete.



The role of modern mobile AA gun isn't for Anti-Aircraft, their intended role is for point-defense against stand-off ordnance and operate as part of network centric system (Example : Oerlikon Skyranger)


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*JK discusses bilateral and regional issues with Pence*
Rabu, 26 September 2018 08:21 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Vice President M Jusuf Kalla met with US Vice President Mike Pence at Lotte New York Palace, New York, United States on Tuesday local time. (25/9/2018) (Vice President Secretariat)

New York (ANTARA News) - Vice President Jusuf Kalla (JK) met with his U.S. counterpart Mike Pence here discussing issues of bilateral relations between the two countries.

The meeting took place on Tuesday local time at Lotte New York Palace where JK stayed .

"We talked about bilateral relations . Next year would be the 70th anniversary of the diplomatic relations between the two countries. Therefore, we want to strengthen the good relations," JK said after the meeting.

He said Indonesia has an opportunity to expand trade with the United States amid the trade war between the United States and China, as Jakarta has no problem with Washington in trade.

He said he also discussed with Pence regional issues such as political developments in the Korean peninsula, Myanmar and Afghanistan.

He said Indonesia as the world`s largest Muslim country has an important role in settling conflicts

"And he (Pence) saw and agreed that Indonesia could play an important role," he said.

Reporting by M Arief Iskandar
Editing by Fardah Assegaf
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

pr1v4t33r said:


>



Wah, ada sonar berarti bisa tuh bawa torpedo.

Trus di haluan, di belakang meriam 57 mm, masih ada space sepanjang 5-6 meter, bisa dipasang VLS VL Mica 8 - 12 cell.

Di buritan, sebelum dek helikopter ada struktur bangunan yg ada tiangnya, di situ bisa juga dipasang CIWS.

Even now to be designed as OPV, for next development to become Corvette.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


>


Is it just me or it is based on bung tomo class hulls, a departure of sigma like design



trishna_amṛta said:


> The role of modern mobile AA gun isn't for Anti-Aircraft, their intended role is for point-defense against stand-off ordnance and operate as part of network centric system (Example : Oerlikon Skyranger)


Yes the thing is we are lacking in anti pgm guns like the skyshield. Most of our anti aircraft inventory are manually operated rh202,a handful of giant bow, zur 23. I dont think it'll make any difference. We all know how effective modern cruise missile/standoff munitions are and how helpless aa guns are against them after the wars in iraq,libya and syria


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Kostrad 1st Artillery Air Defense Battalion home of the Sherpa MPCV Mistral & Komodo Mistral ATLAS.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Indonesian Army Kostrad 1st Artillery Air Defense Battalion Sherpa MPCV Mistral live firing test.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

The Indonesian Army Aviation 11th Assault Squadron AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopter will be on display during TNI Anniversary Exhibition in Monas on September 27 - 29.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

mandala said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Lho logistic nightmare iki.

Trus piye nasibe 300 helm elbit yg udah dibeli ?


----------



## mandala

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Lho logistic nightmare iki.
> 
> Trus piye nasibe 300 helm elbit yg udah dibeli ?


Ofcourse it will be a logistic nightmare. Maybe its just a promotional flight demo. But who knows. You can see more pics from pic tags with the commander in the cockpit wearing the ATAK's helmet during flight.


----------



## Bhayangkara

striver44 said:


> Is it just me or it is based on bung tomo class hulls, a departure of sigma like design



In terms of dimensions and shape it's surely based on bung tomo class with a differentiates by the sensors and lacks of VLS launchers. While the sigma like design it seems that will applied only for the PKR and LPD or, perhaps for the future heavy figate design.


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Mau dijadiin Gandiwa kali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Marine Rouge said:


> Mau dijadiin Gandiwa kali


Maybe.

Pics source from the Commander of the 11th Assault Squadron Penerbad instagram page with the T129 ATAK.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

mandala said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Pics source from the Commander of the 11th Assault Squadron Penerbad instagram page with the T129 ATAK.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Apa itu tadi helm bikinan elbit ya ?


----------



## mandala

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Apa itu tadi helm bikinan elbit ya ?


Nope. Its the ASELSAN AVCI KASK Helmet. This helmet is for the T129 ATAK.

















http://www.millisavunma.com/aselsan-avci-kaska-entegre-kumanda-sistemi/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

mandala said:


> Nope. Its the ASELSAN AVCI KASK Helmet. This helmet is for the T129 ATAK.
> 
> View attachment 501657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.millisavunma.com/aselsan-avci-kaska-entegre-kumanda-sistemi/


Oh, I see...

I predict we will acquire these helicopters totally half of total Apaches we will acquire.

Comparison 1 : 2 

1 unit ATAKs for 2 unit Apaches ?


----------



## Silahtar

mandala said:


> Nope. Its the ASELSAN AVCI KASK Helmet. This helmet is for the T129 ATAK.



http://www.aselsan.com.tr/en-us/press-room/Brochures/Navigation-and-Avionic-Systems/AVCI_ENG.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72B

Ada kabar lebih lanjut tentang Su-35S kita?
Is there any further news about our Su-35S?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Live firing test of the Indonesian Army Kostrad 1st Artillery Air Defense Battalion Sherpa MPCV Mistral and Komodo Mistral ATLAS. 

Swipe for more pics.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Any news about the fate of our submarine base in palu?? I heard that palu is hit by tsunami last night


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

striver44 said:


> Any news about the fate of our submarine base in palu?? I heard that palu is hit by tsunami last night

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> View attachment 501880


At first I thought it as a sibarau class patrol boat.....but some visual cue didnt confirm it. what class is it?


----------



## deadlast

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> View attachment 501880









striver44 said:


> At first I thought it as a sibarau class patrol boat.....but some visual cue didnt confirm it. what class is it?


The name is KAL Andau (I.6-18), it is actually a copy of Sibarau-class (Attack-class) patrol boats by PT. PAL in the early 80's but with lower freeboard and a bigger superstructure. 
According to Jane's Fighting Ships, a total of 2 units were built and used to be carrying 860 & 861 pennant number as a KRI before turned into KAL vessel.


Spoiler: KAL Andau












http://www.navypedia.org/ships/indonesia/ino_cf_waigeo.htm
https://www.kaskus.co.id/thread/525...aftar-kapal-perang-tni-al-infopic---part-1/67





Spoiler: Jane's 2004-2005








https://www.kaskus.co.id/thread/525...aftar-kapal-perang-tni-al-infopic---part-1/99

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Yakhont missile live firing by Indonesian Navy KRI Oswald Siahaan-354.






Indonesian Army Aviation 31st Assault Squadron Mi-35P and Mi-17V5.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

The Commander of the Indonesian Army Aviation Command (Puspenerbad) visited the AH-64E Apache Guardian Simulator at Pusdikpenerbad in Semarang. Photos by Pusdikpenerbad.

















https://m.facebook.com/lembagakeris/


----------



## mandala

Damages at the Indonesian Navy Base in Palu after it was hit by earthquakes and tsunami. Photos taken by Indonesian Air Force 5th Squadron from Hasanuddin AFB.
















https://m.facebook.com/lembagakeris/

^^ Indonesian Navy KAL Pulau Pasoso apparently is still moored at the pier whereas KAL Andau is swept meters away on the beach.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deadlast

mandala said:


> Damages at the Indonesian Navy Base in Palu after it was hit by earthquakes and tsunami. Photos taken by Indonesian Air Force 5th Squadron from Hasanuddin AFB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/lembagakeris/
> 
> ^^ Indonesian Navy KAL Pulau Pasoso apparently is still moored at the pier whereas KAL Andau is swept meters away on the beach.


That's quite substantial damages, the side pier practically gone, KAL Pulau Pasoso got some damages on it's bow & stern too it looks like. 
Any photos/update on submarine shelter status there?


----------



## mandala

deadlast said:


> That's quite substantial damages, the side pier practically gone, KAL Pulau Pasoso got some damages on it's bow & stern too it looks like.
> Any photos/update on submarine shelter status there?


I don't think what you are refering to is the side pier. The red circle marks looks like its a empty field before and after the earthquake & tsunami. I don't know if the blue small square is a building or not or a swimming pool.


----------



## deadlast

mandala said:


> I don't think what you are refering to is the side pier. The red circle marks looks like its a empty field before and after the earthquake & tsunami.
> 
> View attachment 502111


Nope, not that part.
What I'm referring to was in the last picture (the white boat beside KAL Pulau Pasoso), that white boat resting on the remnants of the side pier (quay?) that connects to the submarine shelter (yellow box).


----------



## mandala

deadlast said:


> Nope, not that part.
> What I'm referring to was in the last picture (the white boat beside KAL Pulau Pasoso), that white boat resting on the remnants of the side pier (quay?) that connects to the submarine shelter (yellow box).


Oh i see. You meant this side pier right?






Yes looks like it was completely gone.


----------



## deadlast

mandala said:


> Oh i see. You meant this side pier right?
> 
> View attachment 502131
> 
> 
> Yes looks like it was completely gone.


yep, that's what I meant.

KAL Pulau Pasoso









KAL Andau





https://www.indomiliter.com/lanal-palu-diterjang-tsunami-dua-kapal-patroli-ikut-terseret-gelombang/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

PT Pindad displayed a model of the Medium Tank with the Philippine Army camo at their booth during ADAS 2018 Defense Exhibition in Manila Philippine. The turret looks slightly different from the Pindad Medium Tank Prototype. Credit to MaxDefense.











https://m.facebook.com/Maxdefense/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

mandala said:


> PT Pindad displayed a model of the Medium Tank with the Philippine Army camo at their booth during ADAS 2018 Defense Exhibition in Manila Philippine. The turret looks slightly different from the Pindad Medium Tank Prototype. Credit to MaxDefense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/Maxdefense/



nah... I think it is basically the same cmi 3105 turret. Just blame its modeler for bad model accuracy


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

mandala said:


> Oh i see. You meant this side pier right?
> 
> View attachment 502131
> 
> 
> Yes looks like it was completely gone.


The submarine pier not shown in the middle and bottom pics, it only shows the right side of the base, the location where KAL Andau swept to land

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...o-marsekal-hadi-soroti-kemajuan-militer-china

Old file but good as reference


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Bakti TNI di Palu

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Just wanted to say, my deepest condolences for the tragedy that hit Indonesia.

I donated to Indonesia Red Cross, my prayers and best wishes to the Indonesian people for the recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Nike

Bhakti TNI and Polri in Palu and Donggala





















At least 12 C130 H Hercules TNI AU, 3 Caracal EC725 SAR Combat helicopter, 5 unit C295 TNI AU, 3 CN235, several boeing 707 TNI AU, and unknown number of army and police helicopter is mobilized toward evacuation and relief efforts for victims of Palu Earthquake and Tsunami dissaster. 

There is several LPD, Frigates and LST bring relief efforts materiel on the way from Surabaya, Makassar and Semarang on the way to Palu

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Our AW 101 should be made for flying this beast actually can be used for many roles in Palu scenario

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> Our AW 101 should be made for flying this beast actually can be used for many roles in Palu scenario
> 
> View attachment 503023
> View attachment 503024


agree at least there's something good can be done from this piece of sh*t than prefer siting on hangar all year long

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deadlast

Marine Rouge said:


> Bhakti TNI and Polri in Palu and Donggala
> ..........
> At least 12 C130 H Hercules TNI AU, 3 Caracal EC725 SAR Combat helicopter, 5 unit C295 TNI AU, 3 CN235, several *boeing 707 TNI AU*, and unknown number of army and police helicopter is mobilized toward evacuation and relief efforts for victims of Palu Earthquake and Tsunami dissaster.
> 
> There is several LPD, Frigates and LST bring relief efforts materiel on the way from Surabaya, Makassar and Semarang on the way to Palu


It should be Boeing 737, TNI AU 707 has been decommissioned since 2005 _IIRC_.


Marine Rouge said:


> Our AW 101 should be made for flying this beast actually can be used for many roles in Palu scenario
> 
> View attachment 503023
> View attachment 503024





barjo said:


> agree at least there's something good can be done from this piece of sh*t than prefer siting on hangar all year long


If it comes in the utility version then it should, but in it's current form (VVIP version) then it would just be a huge waste of time. The main problem is that it just doesn't have the versatility of the utility version at all. 

It needs time to be reconfigured to be able to lift cargo (removed the seat, furniture, pre-check, etc), the lack of access doors on the VVIP version (no large side sliding-door & ramp-door at the rear) would prolong the process of loading/unloading cargo & limit the capability of this aircraft, and also the lack of certified pilot/crew & equipment to man/operate this specific type of helicopter in the air force's services would limit the role/operational status of the plane itself.

In this case the addition of such asset would just add more complexity & risk which will occur in the fields, all this still not counting about media/political backlash regarding the legality status of the plane itself if it _really_ going to be used on such scenario.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Marine Rouge said:


> Bhakti TNI and Polri in Palu and Donggala
> 
> View attachment 503013
> View attachment 503014
> View attachment 503015
> View attachment 503016
> View attachment 503017
> View attachment 503018
> 
> 
> At least 12 C130 H Hercules TNI AU, 3 Caracal EC725 SAR Combat helicopter, 5 unit C295 TNI AU, 3 CN235, several boeing 707 TNI AU, and unknown number of army and police helicopter is mobilized toward evacuation and relief efforts for victims of Palu Earthquake and Tsunami dissaster.
> 
> There is several LPD, Frigates and LST bring relief efforts materiel on the way from Surabaya, Makassar and Semarang on the way to Palu



There are 6.399 personals join in combined forces SAR team including 3169 military members, 2033 policemen, 111 volunteers, 1086 government officers.

16 heavy duty tools are already at site, more will be delivered.


----------



## Nike

*Navy helps evacuate survivors from Palu*
Kamis, 4 Oktober 2018 07:02 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Antara





Hospital ship KRI dr Suharso-990. (wikipedia.org)

Jakarta, (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) has evacuated 1,300 survivors from Palu, Central Sulawesi, that was hit by a powerful earthquake and tsunami on September 28, to Makassar in South Sulawesi.

Its hospital ship, KRI dr Soeharso-900, in the meantime, is on its way from Benoa, Bali, to the region carrying a health team, its spokesman Commodore Gig Jonias Mozes Sipadulta said here on Wednesday.

The ship is scheduled to arrive on Thursday, he added.

He said TNI AL continued deploying forces and personnel to the region.

"From the first day of the disaster in Palu or several hours later, TNI AL directly deployed its forces to the location. The first batch came from its VIth Base in Makassar," he said.

He said TNI AL still sent forces to the disaster-affected region as it has the capacity to carry logistics and materials on a large scale.


Reporting by Syaiful Hakim
Editing by Yoseph Haryadi, Otniel Tamindael

Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## V3NOM12

We should have at least 3 hospital ship to cover all over Indonesia. I said 3 as a minimum number the more we have the better it will be.


----------



## UMNOPutra

This latest news is good for Indonesia and also the region .. It will be better to rebuild your country after a big earth quake in your country ..Let your neighbors under FPDA scheme to lead and secure and protect your country and people ... So, you can save your money and to be more focus to build your country .. 

*Media: Indonesia has Postponed the Purchase of Russian Fighters Due to US Sanctions‍*
05 Oktober 2018




Su-35 fighter (photo : Komotoz)

MOSCOW - RIA News. The implementation of the Russian-Indonesian contract for the supply of 11 Su-35 fighters to Jakarta has been delayed due to possible US sanctions, the Kommersant newspaper reports, citing two top managers of defense enterprises and a source close to the government.

According to the newspaper, restrictive measures that Washington is ready to introduce within the framework of the Law on Countering the Opponents of the United States through Sanctions (CAATSA) have had an effect on the delivery time of the Su-35. "The US has not given Indonesia guarantees not to apply restrictive measures," the newspaper writes.

At the same time, Kommersant notes that the contract for the supply of Su-35 retains its legal force.

In addition, according to the newspaper, Russia also has difficulties. “When implementing the contract, it was planned to use a credit scheme, funds for which would be allocated by one of the commercial banks. But this is fraught with serious consequences for him, because in the US they regard this loan as cooperation with Rosoboronexport and impose sanctions against the bank,” the newspaper writes.

One of the interlocutors of the publication called the situation "unpleasant, but in no way critical." "We are in constant contact with our Indonesian partners, looking for ways out of the situation," he added.

*Supply of Su-35 to Indonesia*

In September, the Indonesian Ambassador to Russia Mohammad Wahid Supriyadi said that Indonesia expects to receive the first Su-35 in October 2019.

Prior to this, the diplomat stated that Indonesia expects delivery of the first of 11 Russian Su-35 aircraft by October 2018. In June, he said that Indonesia had signed an agreement with Russia to purchase 11 newest Sukhoi aircraft, calling the deal “very large.” Earlier, Director of International Cooperation and Regional Policy of Rostec State Corporation Viktor Kladov said that Indonesia could purchase an additional batch of Su-35 fighter jets while allocating the necessary funds from the country's budget.

According to the Director General of the Foreign Trade Department of the Indonesian Ministry of Commerce, Oke Noorwan, the cost of the deal to buy 11 Russian aircraft is estimated at 1.14 billion dollars He noted that, according to the terms of the agreement, Russia needs to purchase a number of goods from Indonesia, including palm oil, coffee, tea and rubber, worth about 570 million dollars.

(RIA Novosti)


----------



## Indos

UMNOPutra said:


> This latest news is good for Indonesia and also the region .. It will be better to rebuild your country after a big earth quake in your country ..Let your neighbors under FPDA scheme to lead and secure and protect your country and people ... So, you can save your money and to be more focus to build your country ..
> 
> *Media: Indonesia has Postponed the Purchase of Russian Fighters Due to US Sanctions‍*
> 05 Oktober 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Su-35 fighter (photo : Komotoz)
> 
> MOSCOW - RIA News. The implementation of the Russian-Indonesian contract for the supply of 11 Su-35 fighters to Jakarta has been delayed due to possible US sanctions, the Kommersant newspaper reports, citing two top managers of defense enterprises and a source close to the government.
> 
> According to the newspaper, restrictive measures that Washington is ready to introduce within the framework of the Law on Countering the Opponents of the United States through Sanctions (CAATSA) have had an effect on the delivery time of the Su-35. "The US has not given Indonesia guarantees not to apply restrictive measures," the newspaper writes.
> 
> At the same time, Kommersant notes that the contract for the supply of Su-35 retains its legal force.
> 
> In addition, according to the newspaper, Russia also has difficulties. “When implementing the contract, it was planned to use a credit scheme, funds for which would be allocated by one of the commercial banks. But this is fraught with serious consequences for him, because in the US they regard this loan as cooperation with Rosoboronexport and impose sanctions against the bank,” the newspaper writes.
> 
> One of the interlocutors of the publication called the situation "unpleasant, but in no way critical." "We are in constant contact with our Indonesian partners, looking for ways out of the situation," he added.
> 
> *Supply of Su-35 to Indonesia*
> 
> In September, the Indonesian Ambassador to Russia Mohammad Wahid Supriyadi said that Indonesia expects to receive the first Su-35 in October 2019.
> 
> Prior to this, the diplomat stated that Indonesia expects delivery of the first of 11 Russian Su-35 aircraft by October 2018. In June, he said that Indonesia had signed an agreement with Russia to purchase 11 newest Sukhoi aircraft, calling the deal “very large.” Earlier, Director of International Cooperation and Regional Policy of Rostec State Corporation Viktor Kladov said that Indonesia could purchase an additional batch of Su-35 fighter jets while allocating the necessary funds from the country's budget.
> 
> According to the Director General of the Foreign Trade Department of the Indonesian Ministry of Commerce, Oke Noorwan, the cost of the deal to buy 11 Russian aircraft is estimated at 1.14 billion dollars He noted that, according to the terms of the agreement, Russia needs to purchase a number of goods from Indonesia, including palm oil, coffee, tea and rubber, worth about 570 million dollars.
> 
> (RIA Novosti)



I think it is good to postpone Su 35 acquisition, it is better to check whether USA give green light or not. SU 35 acquisition itself has potential to disturb KFX/IFX program. It is better to pick KFX/IFX program than SU 35 acquisition. The money saved can also be use to pay KFX/IFX payment.


----------



## NEKONEKO

UMNOPutra said:


> Let your neighbors under FPDA scheme to lead and secure and protect your country and people .


wkwk


----------



## Nike

73 years anniversary of TNI


----------



## gondes

*Danrem: Tank Leopard akan ditempatkan di Kupang*

Jumat, 5 Oktober 2018 14:14 WIB






Tank Leopard akan ditempatkan di Kupang, Nusa Tenggara Timur dalam mendukung Alat Utama Sistem Persenjataan (Alutsista) TNI-AD. (ANTARA Foto/dok)


Penempatan tank Leopard di Kupang, Nusa Tenggara Timur itu dalam upaya mendukung peralatan utama sistem persenjataan (Alutsista) TNI-AD, karena berhadapan dengan dua negara, yakni Timor Leste dan Australia.
Kupang (AntaraNews NTT) - Komandan Korem 161/Wirasakti Kupang Brigjen TNI Teguh Muji Angkasa mengatakan sesuai dengan rencana strategis (Renstra) TNI 2015-2019 dalam mendukung sistem pertahanan keamanan di kawasan perbatasan, maka TNI-AD akan menempatkan tank Leopard di Kupang, NTT.

"Ke depan TNI akan membangun kompi Kaveleri di Naibonat dan Batalyon Pertahanan Udara di Camplong, Kabupaten Kupang. Jika ada kompi kaveleri maka otomatis tank Leopard akan ditempatkan di sini," katanya kepada wartawan di Kupang, Jumat (5/10) usai peringatan HUT ke-73 TNI di Pangkalan Udara El Tari Kupang.

Penempatan tank Leopard di Kupang, Nusa Tenggara Timur itu dalam upaya mendukung peralatan utama sistem persenjataan (Alutsista) TNI-AD, karena berhadapan dengan dua negara, yakni Timor Leste dan Australia.

"Nantinya tank besar itu akan bermarkas di Naibobat pada tahun 2019. Tentu saja ini akan menambah Alutsista di wilayah NTT," tambah mantan Wadanjen Kopassus itu.

Ia menambahkan selain tank Leopard, TNI juga akan memiliki senjata pertahanan udara yang akan ditempatkan di Camplong, tepatnya di markas Batalyon Pertahanan Udara (Yonhanud) yang memang saat ini sedang dalam persiapan untuk pembangunan markasnya.




Komandan Korem 161/Wirasakti Kupang Brigjen TNI Teguh Muji Angkasa (tengah) memberikan tanda jasa kepada prajurit TNI yang telah mengabdi lama di institusi TNI di Lanud El Tari Kupang, Jumat (5/10) (AntaraNews NTT Foto/Kornelis Kaha) 
Keberadaan sejumlah Alutsista di NTT itu, kata jenderal berbintang satu itu, bukan karena daerah itu dalam bahaya, namun hanya bagian dari mempertahankan wilayah NTT karena memang NTT adalah bagian dari Indonesia.

Di samping masalah Alutsista, ia juga menyampaikan bahwa di usia TNI yang ke-73 ini, pasukan TNI khususnya di kawasn perbatasan harus tetap menjalankan tugas pokoknya menjaga wilayah NKRI.

Ia mengatakan TNI di perbatasan yang memang sudah terpilih mengawal perbatasan harus bangga dengan apa yang menjadi tugasnya menjadi pintu masuk perbatasan.

Ia pun berharap diusia tersebut kedewasaan setiap prajurit TNI harus ditingkatkan, membantu masyarakat serta melindungi bangsa dan negara dari gangguan mana pun.

https://kupang.antaranews.com/berita/9268/danrem-tank-leopard-akan-ditempatkan-di-kupang

Leopard Tanks will be placed in Kupang, West Nusa Tenggara, the province which has borders with Timor Leste and Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

73th TNI anniversary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048786268996481027

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Thanks for the Aid response teams from TNI and all friendly countries, thanks a lot


























Helps came from as far as England, Turkey, india, Saudi, usa and other

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Svantana

Pameran Alutsista Bandung

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## V3NOM12

Just want to say thanks for all the help, may God help us all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*japanese disaster management team arrives in Palu*
Minggu, 7 Oktober 2018 06:26 WIB - 2 Views

Reporter: antara





Aid relief from Japan arrived in Palu on Saturday (10/10/2018) (ANTARA/Rijalul Vikry)

Palu (ANTARA News) - Japan`s disaster management team arrived in Palu on Saturday to help the Indonesian government in handling the earthquake and tsunami disaster in Donggala and Palu, Central Sulawesi.

The Japan Disaster Relief Team comprises the Japan Self Defense Forces Unit, also assisting in providing emergency relief items.

Upon arrival at the Mutiara Palu Airport, the C-130H Hercules aircraft of the Japan Air Self-Defense Force, immediately lowered relief items.

Japanese Consul General in Surabaya Masaki Tani had earlier noted that on behalf of the government and people of Japan, he expressed his deepest condolences to the families of the victims who died and the deepest sympathy to all victims of the disaster.

He remarked that the Japanese Disaster Management Team will hold relief activities, including transportation of goods in Central Sulawesi.

In addition, emergency relief items were distributed in the form of tents, water purifiers, and generators worth around Rp3 billion through the Japan International Cooperation Agency.

"This is our response to the damage caused by the earthquake and tsunami in Central Sulawesi as well as in the framework of humanity and friendly relations between the two countries," he noted.

Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe had earlier conveyed sympathy and condolences to President of the Republic of Indonesia Joko Widodo over the disasters that struck Palu and Donggala.

"I feel very sad to hear the news of the earthquake and tsunami disaster that hit Central Sulawesi has caused great loss of life and damage," he noted.

During this time, he stated that similar to Indonesia, Japan had also suffered major devastating damage due to the earthquake and tsunami. Hence, Japan is ready to provide assistance in any form, such as emergency relief items.

"Japan will always be on the Indonesian side in overcoming major difficulties like this," he noted.

Reporting by Budi Setiawanto
E$diting by Eliswan, Sri Haryati
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

*Survey dan Petakan Perairan Palu*
*Pasca Gempa, Pushidrosal Terjunkan Kapal Survei Tercanggih KRI Spica*
*Minggu, 7 Oktober 2018 — 15:54 WIB*











JAKARTA – Pusat Hidrografi dan Oseanografi TNI Angkatan Laut (Pushidrosal) menerjunkan kapal survei tercanggih KRI Spica-934 untuk melaksanakan survei dan pemetaan perairan Teluk Palu pasca gempa dan tsunami yang melanda wilayah Sulawesi Tengah.

Kapal jenis Bantu Hidro-oseanografi (BHO) dengan komandan Letkol Laut (P) Hengky Iriawan, S.T. ini telah tiba di perairan Palu, Sabtu sore (6/10), untuk bahu membahu mengumpulkan data-data hidro-oseanografi dengan Tim survei Tanggap Darurat Pushidrosal yang telah di berangkatkan sebelumnya.

KRI Spica akan memperkuat Tim Unit Tanggap Darurat yang telah berada di Palu, juga bergabung dengan Satgas TNI AL untuk penaggulangan korban gempa Palu.

Kapal survei tercanggih yang dimiliki Pushidrosal yang beroperasi sejak tahun 2015 ini dilengkapi Multibeam Echousounder laut dalam, Side Scan Sonar, serta Remotely Operated Vehicle (ROV). Selain itu juga dilengkapi peralatan Autonomous Underwater Vehicle (AUV) yang berfungsi melaksanakan pencitraan bawah laut sampai dengan kedalaman 1.000 meter

Menurut Kapushidrosal Laksamana Muda TNI Dr. Ir. Harjo Susmoro, S.Sos., S.H., M.H., pasca gempa Palu dan Donggala, Pushidrosal telah menerjunkan dua tim yaitu Tim Tanggap Darurat yang diberangkatkan sehari setelah kejadian gempa terjadi dan dan kapal Survei KRI Spica-934.

“Hal ini merupakan salah satu wujud sumbangsih teknologi yang dimiliki Pushidrosal serta misi kemanusiaan ” katanya.

Kedua Tim survei tersebut melaksanakan pemeruman area Teluk Palu atau sekitar alur pelabuhan. Untuk kontur yang dalam dilaksanakan KRI Spica-934, sementara untuk kontur yang dangkal akan koordinasikan dengan Tim Unit Tanggap Darurat\ Unit Pesisir.

“Dua tim tersebut diterjunkan guna memberikan jaminan keamanan dan keselamatan Navigasi di alur masuk pelabuhan, perairan pelabuhan sehingga pasokan bantuan kemanusian, kesehatan juga pengiriman alat berat lewat laut dapat berjalan dengan lancar dan aman, sehingga operasi kegiatan kemanusiaan dapat berjalan optimal, ” tegasnya.

Pushidrosal melakukan survei dan pemetaan hidro-oseanografi di alur pelabuhan, perairan pelabuhan dan mencari pantai alternatif untuk pendaratan LST juga akan melakukan survei untuk pembaharuan peta laut di perairan Palu serta data yang diperoleh akan disiapkan untuk pembuatan peta tematik mitigasi bencana gempa untuk memberikan informasi kepada pemerintah dan masyarakat dalam upaya mengurangi dampak gempa.(tri)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UMNOPutra

Refer to your slow response to the latest disaster in Palu and Donggala by your Disaster Management Team .. Any plan to purchase A400 and C17 to effectively support your disaster team in the next big disaster?


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force Paskhas Turangga APC.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

PTDI N219 Nurtanio Cockpit.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barjo

UMNOPutra said:


> Refer to your slow response to the latest disaster in Palu and Donggala by your Disaster Management Team .. Any plan to purchase A400 and C17 to effectively support your disaster team in the next big disaster?





UMNOPutra said:


> Refer to your slow response to the latest disaster in Palu and Donggala by your Disaster Management Team .. Any plan to purchase A400 and C17 to effectively support your disaster team in the next big disaster?


dancing upon our friends and family body hah?? **** off!!!



UMNOPutra said:


> Refer to your slow response to the latest disaster in Palu and Donggala by your Disaster Management Team .. Any plan to purchase A400 and C17 to effectively support your disaster team in the next big disaster?





UMNOPutra said:


> Refer to your slow response to the latest disaster in Palu and Donggala by your Disaster Management Team .. Any plan to purchase A400 and C17 to effectively support your disaster team in the next big disaster?


dancing upon our friends and family body hah?? **** off!!!


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

*First Su-35 delivery to Indonesia postponed to 2019*

October 2018
POSTED ON MONDAY, 08 OCTOBER 2018 15:24

Russia is to start delivering Su-35 fighter jets to Indonesia no earlier than 2019, a military diplomatic source told TASS. Russian daily newspaper Kommersant said earlier with reference to sources that Russia had to delay the dispatch of the first shipment of Su-35 fighter jets to Indonesia because of the U.S. pressure on Jakarta.





*A Russian Air Force Su-35 flying at MAKS 2017 air show*

According to the newspaper, the first Su-35 aircraft were supposed to have arrived in Indonesia by October but that did not happen.

"_Under the terms of the contract the delivery of the first Su-35 fighter jets to Indonesia is to begin from next year. There was no agreement that it was possible to deliver the flying craft to Indonesia in October_," the source told TASS.

He added that there were certain problems with the deal because of the U.S. sanctions imposed on Rosoboronexport customers but they were not critical.

The Rosobornexport arms trading company has refused to comment to TASS either on the information the latter had received from the source or the article in Kommersant.

The Russian Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation has not issued any comments either.

The news that Russia and Indonesia had signed a contract for delivering eleven Su-35 aircraft to Indonesia became known early this year. Indonesia is the second country after China to buy Su-35 fighter jets.

http://www.airrecognition.com/index...-delivery-to-indonesia-postponed-to-2019.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

barjo said:


> dancing upon our friends and family body hah?? **** off!!!
> 
> 
> 
> dancing upon our friends and family body hah?? **** off!!!



The first 3 critical days with "do nothing" or "major action" because of lack of equipment is "not acceptable" refer to the standard of procedure by Disaster Management Team in other countries ..


----------



## GraveDigger388

UMNOPutra said:


> The first 3 critical days with "do nothing" or "major action" because of lack of equipment is "not acceptable" refer to the standard of procedure by Disaster Management Team in other countries ..


Just shut the hell up!! You are crossing the goddamn line!


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

barjo said:


> dancing upon our friends and family body hah?? **** off!!!
> 
> 
> 
> dancing upon our friends and family body hah?? **** off!!!





GraveDigger388 said:


> Just shut the hell up!! You are crossing the goddamn line!



That @UMNOPutra is merely _*"pelarian glodok"*_ troll, best to put him in ignore list


----------



## UMNOPutra

Woow ... It is hard to understand your "response" ... “Indonesia is on the Ring of Fire — and earthquakes and tsunamis will happen again.... again ....and again” ....

https://dailytimes.com.pk/305764/time-running-out-for-survivors-as-indonesia-toll-nears-1400/


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## UMNOPutra

trishna_amṛta said:


> That @UMNOPutra is merely _"pelarian glodok"_ troll, best to put him in ignore list



Hahahaha ... Do you know that without the major contribution of your wealth and smart Chinese ... your economy will be no better than Angola, Zimbabwe and/or other poor countries in Africa ....+ you can't also feed your family if they don't care to you ...


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Meeting between the Indonesian Defence Ministry delegation with DALO (The Danish Defence Acquisition and Logistics Organization) at Korsør Naval Base in Denmark on October 8th 2018. The Indonesian delegation also looking at the Iver Huitfeldt Class Frigate. Credit to Lembaga Keris.


























https://m.facebook.com/lembagakeris/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

World Bank IMF Security preps, more than 24.000 armed forces and police officer Take part to secure This big event


----------



## initial_d

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha ... Do you know that without the major contribution of your wealth and smart Chinese ... your economy will be no better than Angola, Zimbabwe and/or other poor countries in Africa ....+ you can't also feed your family if they don't care to you ...


@waz can you banned this dumb f*ckers from indonesian forum, he is obviously trolling countles of time in every indonesian topic and forum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

CONTENT PREVIEW
C4iSR: Joint & Common Equipment
*Indonesian Navy to send aviators for anti-submarine warfare training in India*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
07 October 2018





Then Indonesian Navy chief Admiral Ade Supandi at the commissioning ceremony of the service's first two Panther helicopters. Source: TNI-AL
*Key Points*

Indonesia will dispatch an initial cohort of three naval aviators for anti-submarine warfare training in India
The raining is being conducted as part of efforts to bolster the country's embarked rotary-wing anti-submarine capabilities
The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) is preparing to send an initial batch of three naval aviators to Kochi, India where they will undergo training at the Indian Navy's Anti-Submarine Warfare School.

The training is part of the TNI-AL's effort to re-establish an anti-submarine warfare (ASW)-specific rotary-wing formation known as the Skadron Udara 100, a TNI-AL official confirmed with _Jane's_ on 5 October. It will take place over a period of three months.

"We usually send surface-ship naval personnel for such courses. But this is the first time we're sending naval aviators, as we are trying to develop skill sets in this domain urgently", said the official.

"Besides receiving instruction in ASW theories and operations, the aviators have also been tasked to develop a curriculum that will be taught at the Juanda naval aviation base [near Surabaya]", he added.

Upon returning to Indonesia at the end of the three-month programme, the aviators will assume duties alongside the TNI-AL's newly acquired AS565 MBe Panther helicopters.

Indonesia has ordered 11 new Panther helicopters to bolster the TNI-AL's embarked aviation and ASW capabilities. Two of these have been commissioned. The rest of the airframes are in various stages of completion, some of which are fitting out at the Bandung factory of Indonesia's state-owned aircraft manufacturer, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI).

The helicopters' suite of ASW sensors include the L3 Ocean Systems DS-100 HELRAS dipping sonar, a lightweight torpedo launching system, and a lightweight operator console.

https://www.janes.com/article/83609...-for-anti-submarine-warfare-training-in-india

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha ... Do you know that without the major contribution of your wealth and smart Chinese ... your economy will be no better than Angola, Zimbabwe and/or other poor countries in Africa ....+ you can't also feed your family if they don't care to you ...



You are opening your own identity, hey, you found out about your true father yet? Tell your mom last night was fun! :p


----------



## mandala

UMNOPutra said:


> The first 3 critical days with "do nothing" or "major action" because of lack of equipment is "not acceptable" refer to the standard of procedure by Disaster Management Team in other countries ..


WTF with the laughing emoticon?!!! You are really crossing the line here with your laughing emoticon!!! Rather than giving condolences you just rather have fun mocking Indonesia efforts in Palu. If you don't know jack sh*t about the situations and conditions in Palu STFU!!! My wife's cousin family live there. Fortunately they are safe.

I always ignored your trolling but this just crossed beyond the red line!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

UMNOPutra said:


> The first 3 critical days with "do nothing" or "major action" because of lack of equipment is "not acceptable" refer to the standard of procedure by Disaster Management Team in other countries ..


@waz this gangbanger desperate for attention by mocking the victims of a natural disaster, come on man ban this guy already


----------



## UMNOPutra

Woow .. unbelievable .. we name this " tak tahu berterima kasih" ...

*Petugas asing diarah keluar?*
PALU 9 Okt. - Indonesia hari ini mengarahkan petugas bebas bantuan asing meninggalkan zon gempa di sini.
Pihak berkuasa tempatan juga mengeluarkan arahan yang sama terhadap pertubuhan luar dan kakitangan mereka di kawasan bencana di pulau Sulawesi.

Indonesia mempunyai tradisi yang enggan dilihat bergantung kepada bantuan luar dalam menangani masalah bencana dan kerajaan menolak bantuan asing pada tahun ini semasa gempa bumi melanda pulau Lombok.

Jakarta, bagaimanapun menerima bantuan dari luar bagi membantu menangani kesan akibat gempa bumi 7.5 pada skala Richter dan tsunami pada 28 September lalu yang setakat ini meragut kira-kira 2,010 orang penduduk.

Namun begitu, beberapa kumpulan asing mendakwa mereka berdepan kesukaran untuk mendapatkan permit bagi membawa masuk kakitangan dan kelengkapan mereka malah terdapat kekeliruan tentang peraturan itu.

Terdapat banyak sekatan terhadap aktiviti pekerja bantuan asing dan agensi bencana nasional pada notis yang dimuatnaik di Twitter menetapkan peraturan bagi pertubuhan bukan kerajaan (NGO) luar negara.

Kata agensi bencana nasional Indonesia, kumpulan bantuan asing tidak dibenarkan masuk secara langsung ke zon bencana sebaliknya perlu melakukan aktiviti mereka secara kerjasama dengan rakan tempatan.

“Warga asing yang bekerja dengan NGO luar tidak dibenarkan melakukan sebarang aktiviti di kawasan terjejas.

“NGO luar yang membawa kakitangan asing dinasihatkan memanggil pulang staf mereka dengan segera,” kata agensi itu.

Dalam perkembangan berkaitan, kawasan Petobo, Jono Oge dan Balaroa yang mengalami tanah jerlus akan ditutup.

Jurucakap agensi pengurusan bencana Indonesia, Sutopo Purwo Nugroho yang dipetik Detik.com sebagai berkata, kawasan berkenaan akan ditutup dan dijadikan kawasan terbuka hijau selain dijadikan taman peringatan atau tempat bersejarah serta dibangunkan tugu di kawasan berkenaan.

Katanya, langkah itu dibuat sebagai peringatan bahawa lokasi-lokasi tersebut pernah terjadi tanah jerlus dan tidak boleh dijadikan kawasan penempatan.

Katanya lagi, proses pencarian mangsa akan dihentikan Khamis ini dan pada hari terakhir itu, acara berdoa bersama -sama penduduk akan diadakan.

“Angka korban setakat ini adalah sebanyak 2,010 orang iaitu 1,601 orang di Palu, 171 di Donggala, 222 di Sigi, 15 orang di Parigi Moutong dan seorang di Pasangkayu, Sulawesi Barat.

“Sebanyak 934 jenazah dikebumikan secara beramai-ramai manakala 1,076 lagi dilakukan oleh ahli keluarga,” kata Sutopo.

Beliau menambah, penduduk yang cedera sebanyak 10,679 orang iaitu 2,549 cedera parah manakala 8,130 sebagai cedera ringan.

Artikel Penuh: http://www.utusan.com.my/berita/luar-negara/petugas-asing-diarah-keluar-1.764190#ixzz5TVECv0tc
© Utusan Melayu (M) Bhd
----------
*Flying the Flag in Indonesia*
Marhalim Abas October 9, 2018 Malaysia - RMAF

SHAH ALAM: RMAF Flying the Flag in Indonesia. Two RMAF C-130H and a single A400M are currently involved to support the humanitarian relief effort in earthquake and tsunami hit Palu and its surrounding area. Previously only the Hercules were able to fly to Palu from Balikpapan, Kalimantan as the airport was damaged in the earthquake.

However since two days ago, RMAF sole A400M involved in relief operations, M54-04 has been able to fly direct to Palu from Jakarta where it had been based since it was sent there early last week. Today it flew a 22 tonne excavator directly to Palu from Jakarta, likely to be used in search and rescue operations in the quake hit city.





Unloading the excavator from the A400M at Palu airport. Airbus

Tail number 04 – the same aircraft involved in Ex Pitch Black in August – replaced 02 which had started the mission last week. It is not known why they replaced 02 with 04 for the missions but it is likely that its crew had “trained” for landing on a shortened, earthquake damaged runway at Palu before undertaking the actual one.






RMAF M54-02 A400M at Halim Perdanakusuma Airport in a Twitter post by TUDM on Oct. 5

It is likely that 02 had returned home after 04 arrived in Jakarta.






RMAF M54-04 being loaded with the fuel tanker in a TUDM tweet on Oct. 7.

For the relief effort, RMAF is working with the Indonesian government and Airbus Foundation. The foundation issued a release detailing the operations.






Loading the fuel truck in the A400M

The Indonesian Government, the Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF) and the Airbus Foundation have been working together to support humanitarian relief efforts in Palu, Indonesia with the deployment of a RMAF A400M and the distribution of emergency supplies to the city.

The A400M, which arrived in Jakarta’s Halim Air Base on 4th October, has been delivering relief material to Palu to support the victims of an earthquake and subsequent tsunami, which devastated the city on 28th September.

The A400M’s cargo included fuel trucks from Indonesian oil firm Pertamina and excavators from industrial products manufacturer PT Pindad. The aircraft also transported food and drinks, clothes, and medical supplies collected by the Indonesian Ministry of State-Owned Enterprises. It will be distributed via the ministry’s corporate social responsibility (CSR) networks, which are actively supporting the relief efforts.

The Airbus Foundation is also supporting the transport and the distribution of emergency supplies by helicopter and is already helping the IFRC by providing 45 flight hours with an H125. The Foundation is also supporting Medecins sans Frontières (MSF) by enabling them to contract an H155 operator who will be assisting relief efforts for a few weeks. Furthermore, images from Airbus satellites are being used for emergency response following the activation of the International Charter for Space.

“Everyone has seen the heart-breaking devastation caused by the earthquake and tsunami in Palu, and our thoughts are with victims and their families who have lost so much,” said Andrea Debbane, Executive Director of the Airbus Foundation. “This is the least that we can do together with our partners, who have provided much-needed logistical support and contributed a lot to this urgent call for help.”

The earthquake was followed by a tsunami of up to six metres, which struck Palu and neighbouring Donggala. More than 1,400 people have died, around 5,000 residents have been reported missing and over 200,000 people are in need of emergency assistance.





Unloading the fuel truck at Palu

Although it has been reported before that two RMAF EC725 helicopters will also be involved in the relief operations, it appears that this had not happened. Apart from the sole RMAF A400Ms involved in the operations, two more A400Ms are also involved, one each from the Royal Air Force and French Air Force each. The other foreign aircraft involved are mostly Hercules and C-17s from Australia, India and Qatar as well.

http://www.malaysiandefence.com/flying-the-flag-in-indonesia/


----------



## Nike

*Living condition of Central Sulawesi quake victims gets improved: mily*
Rabu, 10 Oktober 2018 10:44 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





Indonesian Military officers helped rescue operations in earthquake-hit Central Sulawesi. (Foto/Satgas Yonzipur-8/SMG)

Palu, C Sulawesi (ANTARA News) - The living condition of residents in the disaster zones of the Central Sulawesi capital city of Palu and districts of Donggala and Sigi has got improved as several markets and hospitals resume operation, a military spokesman said.

The resumption of the local people`s daily activities is obvious thanks to various parties` participation in the disaster mitigation and restoration processes, Spokesman of 132/Tadulako Military Resort Command Colonel Agus Sasmita said here on Wednesday.

In helping secure the people and those involving in humanitarian relief missions, the Indonesian Military and Police deployed 6,522 and 2,028 personnel respectively. They were assisted by thousands of rescue workers and volunteers in the catastrophe-hit areas.

The security apparatuses work together with the rescue workers and volunteers coming from the governmental and non-governmental agencies on the ground to help those in need.

As of Tuesday afternoon, the death toll from the 7.4-magnitude earthquake that rocked Palu, Donggala, and Sigi on September 28, 2018 had reached 2,037; and they all had been buried.

Besides them, there had also been 671 people, who still went missing, and 152 others, who reportedly remained buried under the ruins of destroyed buildings and beneath the ground after soil liquefaction hit certain areas within Palu.

"Therefore, we continue the search and rescue efforts with a hope that we can still find survivors," said the Indonesian Military Academy graduate.

There are 14 hospitals around the disaster zones of Palu, Donggala and Sigi. Twelve of them have resumed operation, namely nine in Palu, two in Donggala, and one in Sigi.

The government also provides the victims with medical services on board of a navy ship, KRL dr.Suharso, and a field hospital in Balaroa area, he said.

Tens of local students could have also returned to school following the reopening of two senior high schools and a junior high school.

However, none of elementary schools has resumed operation. In Palu alone, there are 91 senior high schools, 128 junior high schools, ad 495 elementary schools, he said.

Regarding the local people`s economic activities, he said there have been three markets in Palu, which have resumed operation. In the city, there are eight markets, while the districts of Donggala and Sigi have 16 and one units respectively.

In ensuring the availability of food for the quake and tsunami victims in Donggala District, Agus Sasmita further said the security apparatuses have flown six sorties of aid logistics to the villagers of Lende and Rano in Balaesang Tanjung Subdistrict.

Besides transporting them by helicopters to residents of the two villages, the aid logistics have also been distributed by four trucks to those being sheltered around Sigi District areas, he said.

In helping them cook the food, the 132/Tadulako Military Resort Command has set more kitchens up for those in the villages of Dolo, Pasar Biromaru, Lolu, Sibalaya, Madani Biromaru, and Ngatabaru, besides distributing logistics aids to 100 places in Sigi.

The security apparatuses also helped open the access roads to Kulawi, joined the search and rescue efforts in Balaroa and Petobo areas, provided a medical service for those in Tafae Villae, and set up at least 64 emergency tents and toilets for refugees.

The 1306/Donggala Military Resort Command was ready for setting up 20 more tents and toilets in three refugee sites to make the displaced people there feel more comfortable, he said.



Reporting by Budi Setiawanto
Editing by Rahmad Nasution

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## waz

UMNOPutra said:


> The first 3 critical days with "do nothing" or "major action" because of lack of equipment is "not acceptable" refer to the standard of procedure by Disaster Management Team in other countries ..



You think it’s all very funny? Now you’re banned...

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mandala

waz said:


> You think it’s all very funny? Now you’re banned...


Thank you waz.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

mandala said:


> Thank you waz.



No problem brother, sorry I was busy earlier, I would have come sooner.
Allah help you guys and your beautiful country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## trishna_amṛta

nufix said:


> You are opening your own identity, hey, you found out about your true father yet? Tell your mom last night was fun! :p



Exactly . The main reason I use the term "pelarian glodok" is because I knew only Indonesian who had living in Jabodetabek area understand that reference. And he just respond to it knowing exactly what the term referred to.



mandala said:


> WTF with the laughing emoticon?!!!



It's because he usually use "xixixixixi" in other forum / blog (such as DS)



waz said:


> You think it’s all very funny? Now you’re banned...



Thank You so much  It's about time that troll get banned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## radialv

waz said:


> You think it’s all very funny? Now you’re banned...


ha..ha.. since you are only visitors in this forum..you must remain polite and keep your attitude......bye...bye Umno

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*PT Dirgantara Indonesia showcases N-219 in Indonesia Pavilion*
Rabu, 10 Oktober 2018 11:24 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Antara





Nurtanio for N219, is manufactured by PT Dirgantara Indonesia. ANTARA FOTO/Rosa Panggabean/foc/17.

Nusa Dua, Bali (ANTARA News) - State-run aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia has showcased some of its products, including CN-235 and N219, in Indonesia Pavilion, held during the International Monetary Fund (IMF)-World Bank annual meetings in Nusa Dua, Bali.

"The IMF-WB delegates are interested in seeing PT Dirgantara products, including those from Madagascar and Somalia," a guest relation officer in Indonesia Pavilion, Rosyita Rahman said here on Wednesday.

CN 235 is a middle-range twin-engined commercial aircraft that was jointly developed by Construcciones Aeron?uticas SA (CASA) of Spain and Indonesian manufacturer PT DI.

"The delegates are interested to see that CN 235 can be changed within an hour, from commercial aircraft to logistical or medical aircraft," Rosyita said.

PT DI has also showcased N219 or also known as Nurtanio, a twin-engine, 19-seater transport aircraft.

N219 was designed by Indonesian Aerospace for multi-purpose missions in remote areas. It is intended to operate in and out of remote, semi-prepared airstrips; suitable to conditions in Indonesia`s archipelago.

"N219 would be certified by the Directorate General of Civil Aviation of the Indonesia`s Transportation Ministry and the European Aviation Safety Agency (EASA). It has the advantage to take a short take off and landing, easy to operate in remote areas, can manage a self starting without the help of round support unit," Rosyita said.

The aircraft is equipped with technology that enables a lower operational and maintenance cost, because it would not have to refill its fuels for further flight route.

"Its cabin is the widest in its class and multipurpose," she added.

In April 2018, PT DI has signed purchasing agreements with Senegal and Ivory Coast Air Forces, for CN-235 and NC-212 worth US$75 million.

Under the agreement, Indonesia sold two units of NC-212 series 200 that would be used for maritime surveillance and one unit of CN-235 series 220 for maritime patrol of Senegal Air Forces.

While the Ivory Coast Air Force has purchased a CN-235 series 220 for military transport.

Reporting by Ida Nurcahyani
Editing by Sri Haryati, Rahmad Nasution
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Bungaterakhir

waz said:


> No problem brother, sorry I was busy earlier, I would have come sooner.
> Allah help you guys and your beautiful country.


thank you admin @waz dont let this thread become a troll home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deadlast

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Old videos btw, still joy to watch nonetheless.

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
gotta love that orange Unimog truck

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana




----------



## trishna_amṛta

OOT

Does anyone here affected by the recent Situbondo earthquake?

https://en.antaranews.com/news/119402/major-earthquake-jolts-situbondo-east-java

I live at Surabaya and yet I still felt the earthquake, at first I thought it was my hypotension kicking in again, however all loose / hanging cables around me are shaking, then I realize it was an earthquake and I've went to bugging out mode. Unfortunately my contingency planning only cover long holiday, flash flood, and building fire. I eventually went ahead with building on fire planning (it involve evacuating the building), although I still took the elevator down instead of using the fire escape 

Anyway for just in case I've already move my supplies into my car (which is always parked at open space) and luckily since this is happening at 01:44 local time, most peoples still asleep thus there is no mass panic, I even told the security guard that I forgot to move few things into my car (he seems to amused seeing me moving some bags into my car in the middle of the night)


----------



## barjo

trishna_amṛta said:


> OOT
> 
> Does anyone here affected by the recent Situbondo earthquake?
> 
> https://en.antaranews.com/news/119402/major-earthquake-jolts-situbondo-east-java
> 
> I live at Surabaya and yet I still felt the earthquake, at first I thought it was my hypotension kicking in again, however all loose / hanging cables around me are shaking, then I realize it was an earthquake and I've went to bugging out mode. Unfortunately my contingency planning only cover long holiday, flash flood, and building fire. I eventually went ahead with building on fire planning (it involve evacuating the building), although I still took the elevator down instead of using the fire escape
> 
> Anyway for just in case I've already move my supplies into my car (which is always parked at open space) and luckily since this is happening at 01:44 local time, most peoples still asleep thus there is no mass panic, I even told the security guard that I forgot to move few things into my car (he seems to amused seeing me moving some bags into my car in the middle of the night)


Here in jakarta there're quakes every minute in any news bro


----------



## Nike

*TECHNICAL MEETING AND DISCUSSION WITH ODENSE MARITIME TECHNOLOGY A/S AND THE DELEGATIONS FROM THE INDONESIAN NAVY (PHOTO)*
10 OKTOBER 2018 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR


_Great technical meeting and discussion with Odense Maritime Technology A/S and the delegations from the Indonesian Navy & the Indonesian Ministry of Defence regarding various aspects of shipbuilding. 10 Oct 2018 (Twitter KBRI Kopenhagen)_

_




_

_Great technical meeting and discussion with Odense Maritime Technology A/S and the delegations from the Indonesian Navy & the Indonesian Ministry of Defence regarding various aspects of shipbuilding. 10 Oct 2018 (Twitter KBRI Kopenhagen)_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> *TECHNICAL MEETING AND DISCUSSION WITH ODENSE MARITIME TECHNOLOGY A/S AND THE DELEGATIONS FROM THE INDONESIAN NAVY (PHOTO)*
> 10 OKTOBER 2018 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> _Great technical meeting and discussion with Odense Maritime Technology A/S and the delegations from the Indonesian Navy & the Indonesian Ministry of Defence regarding various aspects of shipbuilding. 10 Oct 2018 (Twitter KBRI Kopenhagen)_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _Great technical meeting and discussion with Odense Maritime Technology A/S and the delegations from the Indonesian Navy & the Indonesian Ministry of Defence regarding various aspects of shipbuilding. 10 Oct 2018 (Twitter KBRI Kopenhagen)_



Look to me it's just another courtesy visit without any real commitment (MoU) being signed.


----------



## barjo

https://mobile.navaltoday.com/2018/...craft-reach-belawan-for-32nd-ind-indo-corpat/

Indian corvette, aircraft reach Belawan for 32nd IND-INDO CORPAT
The Indian Navy’s Kora-class missile corvette INS Kulish (P63) and naval maritime patrol aircraft Dornier entered Belawan harbor in Indonesia for the opening ceremony of the 32nd edition of India – Indonesia coordinated patrol (IND-INDO CORPAT).
The coordinated patrol starts October 11 and is scheduled to conclude on October 27.
SpokespersonNavy
@indiannavy
Indian Naval Ship Kulish & Dornier Aircraft reach Belawan, Indonesia for 32nd India-Indonesia coordinated patrol (CORPAT)
pib.nic.in/PressReleaseIf…
@SpokespersonMoD @DefenceMinIndia
2:31 PM - Oct 11, 2018
122 23 people are talking about this
The ships and aircraft from both countries would undertake patrols on the respective sides of the 236 nautical-miles-long international maritime boundary line.
As informed by the Indian defense ministry, the patrols would be conducted in three phases from Oct 14 to 24, followed by a closing ceremony at Port Blair, Andaman and Nicobar Island, scheduled for Oct 25-26.
“The visit seeks to emphasize India’s peaceful presence and solidarity with friendly countries towards ensuring good order in the maritime domain, consolidate interoperability and strengthen existing bonds of friendship between the two countries,” Ministry of Defence of India said in a statement.
During their stay in Belawan, various activities are planned such as official calls, formal reception onboard, ship open to visitors and professional interactions.
In the past, Indian naval assets have been increasingly deployed to address maritime concerns of the Indian Ocean Region (IOR). In addition, the navy has been involved in assisting countries in the IOR with EEZ surveillance, search and rescue, other capacity-building and capability-enhancement activities.
Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) and the Indian Navy have been carrying out coordinated patrolling twice a year since 2002 near the international maritime boundary line to keep this part of the Indian Ocean region safe and secure for commercial shipping and international trade.


----------



## Svantana

https://www.indomiliter.com/dikunju...g-akuisisi-iver-huitfeldt-class-kian-terbuka/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Yiiiiiiihaaa


----------



## Nike

*Australian, Indonesian defense ministers meet in Bali*
Jumat, 12 Oktober 2018 08:10 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Indonesia-Australia. (ANTARA)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Australian and Indonesian Defense Ministers met in Nusa Dua, Bali, Thursday for the annual Australia-Indonesia Defense Ministers` Meeting, an important part of a strong partnership and commitment to regional challenges.

Australian Minister for Defense Christopher Pyne, who co-chaired the meeting with his Indonesian counterpart, Ryamizard Ryacudu, said they discussed common interests in the Indo-Pacific region, enhancing maritime security and cyber cooperation, and identifying further areas of regional collaboration including through "Our Eyes" and tri-lateral patrols.

The Ministers also agreed to establish an officials-level Joint Working Group to identify mutual areas of co-operation to combat counter terrorism and the return of foreign fighters, according to a statement posted on the official website of the Australian embassy here, Friday.

"As our nations enter an era of Comprehensive Strategic Partnership and our defense cooperation enters its sixth decade, Australia and Indonesia are committed to promoting security, stability and the rule of law in the Indo-Pacific," Minister Pyne said following the meeting held on the sidelines of the IMF-World Bank Annual Meetings.

"Australia`s defense relationship with Indonesia is based on practical cooperation to support our mutual interests in the region such as maritime security, counter terrorism and humanitarian assistance and disaster relief," he stated.

Minister Pyne extended again to Minister Ryamizard the Australian Government`s condolences for lives lost and suffering caused by the earthquake and tsunami in Sulawesi.

Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said Australia will send experts to train Indonesian law enforcement personnel in cyber security.

"Australia has better technology," Ryamizard said, adding that "They will send trainers from Australia to train our cyber security personnel."

Reporting/editing by Fardah Assegaf (Tz F001)
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1664709093637427




.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mustafa erkan

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1664709093637427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Very good news for each country and as we can see from the picture it is an ucav.
Do you have laser-guided bombs like ours?If not this means we will see direct sale or joint production in a short time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

mustafa erkan said:


> Very good news for each country and as we can see from the picture it is an ucav.
> Do you have laser-guided bombs like ours?If not this means we will see direct sale or joint production in a short time.



Not that I knew of. So far Indonesia local industry only manage to build either free fall bomb, or GPS / GLONASS guided bomb. Even that I believe it's only use commercial grade GPS / GLONASS chipset instead Mil-grade chip.
The capability to build guided bomb or laser guided using mil-grade chipset is something Indonesia really need. However I'm sceptical US Congress or their Russian counterpart would authorize the sell of the Mil-grade chipset.


----------



## mustafa erkan

trishna_amṛta said:


> Not that I knew of. So far Indonesia local industry only manage to build either free fall bomb, or GPS / GLONASS guided bomb. Even that I believe it's only use commercial grade GPS / GLONASS chipset instead Mil-grade chip.
> The capability to build guided bomb or laser guided using mil-grade chipset is something Indonesia really need. However I'm sceptical US Congress or their Russian counterpart would authorize the sell of the Mil-grade chipset.


Understand. It looks like ASELSAN LGK will be use then . no need to US or Russian authorizes. They convert mk82 and mk84 to laser guided ammunations with laser guadiance kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> Not that I knew of. So far Indonesia local industry only manage to build either free fall bomb, or GPS / GLONASS guided bomb. Even that I believe it's only use commercial grade GPS / GLONASS chipset instead Mil-grade chip.
> The capability to build guided bomb or laser guided using mil-grade chipset is something Indonesia really need. However I'm sceptical US Congress or their Russian counterpart would authorize the sell of the Mil-grade chipset.



We are collaboraring with Korean, and using Korean Lig next1 chipset for our guided bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

PT DI to build new assembly factory for their N219





Testing Indonesia designed underwater Assault riffle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> P
> Testing Indonesia designed underwater Assault riffle
> 
> View attachment 504794
> View attachment 504795
> View attachment 504796



*Its a copy of APS.* Notice the receiver, that is coming straight from AK-47.
Notice the tip of the projectile, it's made for supercavitating


----------



## Nike

*Fasilitas Merpati dijadikan pusat perawatan pesawat militer*
Kamis, 11 Oktober 2018 16:22 WIB

Pewarta: Juwita Trisna Rahayu






Direktur Bisnis & Base Maintenance GMF AeroAsia Tazar Marta Kurniawan menjelaskan tentang fasilitas perawatan roda pendaratan (landing gear) pesawat berbadan sedang Boeing 737-NG yang baru diresmikan di Tangerang, Kamis (11/10/2018). (ANTARA/ Juwita Trisna Rahayu)

Tangerang, Banten (ANTARA News) - Merpati Maintenance Facility yang bertempat di Surabaya, Jawa Timur, akan dijadikan sebagai pusat perawatan pesawat militer.

"Kita kembangkan untuk basis perawatan pesawat militer atas permintaan," kata Direktur Bisnis & Base Maintenance GMF Tazar Marta Kurniawan saat peninjauan ke fasilitas perawatan roda pendaratan di Tangerang, Banten, Kamis.

Dia mengatakan rencananya tahun depan sudah bisa digunakan. Saat ini masih menunggu otorisasi dari Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) dan European Aviation Safety Agency (EASA).

Proses perawatan pesawat militer akan bekerja sama dengan Garuda Maintenance Facility (GMF AeroAsia) yang sudah dilakukan sejak 2016.

"Rencana kita dipusatkan di sana, kemarin baru ditambahkan dengan adendum kerja sama dengan Merpati," katanya.

Dalam kerja sama tersebut, Tazar menjelaskan GMF akan menggunakan dua line dari total empat line yang dimiliki MMF.

MMF, lanjut dia, akan tetap difokuskan untuk perawatan mesin pesawat baling-baling, yaitu turboprop.
"Modifikasi kita menjadikan pesawat penumpang menjadi menjadi pesawat kargo, seperti untuk di Jaya Wijaya itu, kemudian kita kembangkan basis perawatan pesawat militer," katanya.

Secara legalitas, lanjut dia, GMF sudah mengantongi izin dari Kementerian Pertahanan sebagai industri perawatan pesawat militer.

"Sebenarnya GMF sendiri secara organisasi sudah dianggap oleh Kemenhan sebagai industri MRO pertahanan," katanya.

Sejak beberapa tahun belakangan, lanjut dia, MMF sebetulnya sudah melakukan perwatan pesawat militer, namun untuk jenis pesawat kecil, seperti helikopter.

"Kita sudah pernah melakukan 'heavy check' di sana untuk pesawat ATR, tapi belum ada 'EASA approval'," katanya.

Dia menargetkan setelah seluruh proses selesai, akan segera dilakukan pengerjaan perawatan. "Insya Allah secepatnya, begitu dapat pesanan, kita kerjakan di sana," katanya.

https://m.antaranews.com/berita/757459/fasilitas-merpati-dijadikan-pusat-perawatan-pesawat-militer

Indonesia to convert civillian owned Aircraft maintenance facilities to become center for military aircraft maintenance facilities. Ex MMF under auspices of Garuda Maintenance Facilities is ready to serve military Aircraft especially turboprop based, this will become one of the largest facilities in the region


----------



## Nike

Polantas of old, using Volvo cars






imf-world bank meeting Security preparation

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Silahtar

https://www.aa.com.tr/id/pg/Galeri Foto/kerjasama-indonesia-turki-dalam-pengembangan-pesawat-tanpa-awak-/214

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Silahtar said:


> View attachment 505066



The airframe design is a reminder of the good old P-38 Lightning


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Turangga 4x4 for Paskhas

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> Turangga 4x4 for Paskhas



Mantap using RWS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asterisktaker

Really wish they would develop the 5 doors version of Turangga, such a handsome beast


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> Turangga 4x4 for Paskhas


Rws merk apa?


----------



## mandala

striver44 said:


> Rws merk apa?


Looks like its the Turkish Aselsan SARP RCWS. 

The Aselsan SARP RCWS on the Turkish HIZIR 4x4 Tactical Wheeled Armoured Vehicle:






https://www.armyrecognition.com/tur..._4x4_wheeled_armored_vehicle_photo_video.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Interesting to see a model of a 8x8 APC beside the two Pindad Medium Tank models. Looks like a new type 8x8 APC. Noticed also the Medium Tank model at the front has different front hull design than the Medium Tank model in the background. The hull design of the Medium Tank model in the background is the same as the Pindad Medium Tank Prototype.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

mandala said:


> Interesting to see a model of a 8x8 APC beside the two Pindad Medium Tank models. Looks like a new type 8x8 APC. Noticed also the Medium Tank model at the front has different front hull design than the Medium Tank model in the background. The hull design of the Medium Tank model in the background is the same as the Pindad Medium Tank Prototype.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



There is no difference in the hull for me, it's just viewed from different angle. But still the same hull as the prototype.


----------



## mandala

Var Dracon said:


> There is no difference in the hull for me, it's just viewed from different angle. But still the same hull as the prototype.


Its different. The difference is in the front section of the front hull. You can see from the pic below the position of the triangular steel bar for hooking (red circle) is positioned rather in the middle of the front hull. There is more slope in design from the triangular steel bar to the position of the headlamp (blue line) section compared to the Medium Tank model in the background. Iirc...there was news after the successful mobility & live firing tests the CEO of PT Pindad said that there will be some minor changes in the design.


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahakam

the one on the front has armor skirting that's all


----------



## mandala

Mahakam said:


> the one on the front has armor skirting


The armor side skirt is obviously the different with one is without the armor side skirt. But if you look closely at the front end of the front hull of both of the Medium Tank models you will see the difference. There is a slope angle between the triangular steel bar and the front end of the front hull section (red line).


----------



## deadlast

mandala said:


> The armor side skirt is obviously the different with one is without the armor side skirt. But if you look closely at the front end of the front hull of both of the Medium Tank models you will see the difference. There is a slope angle between the triangular steel bar and the front end of the front hull section (red line).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 505515
> 
> 
> View attachment 505531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 505516
> 
> 
> View attachment 505533



I think it's more of inaccurate modeling than an actual design.
The placements of front lifting eyes on the first photo made no sense. That location should be where the spaced armor present, that means it has no direct contact with the hull. The lifting eye needs to be welded directly to the hull to be able to effectively spread and bear the load (weight) of the hull when it need to be lifted off the ground. CMIIW.


----------



## mandala

deadlast said:


> I think it's more of inaccurate modeling than an actual design.
> The placements of front lifting eyes on the first photo made no sense. That location should be where the spaced armor present, that means it has no direct contact with the hull. The lifting eye needs to be welded directly to the hull to be able to effectively spread and bear the load (weight) of the hull when it need to be lifted off the ground. CMIIW.


I was wondering what is the name of those triangular steel bar in english...now i know "lifting eyes". Tq.

Yes i was thinking the same thing. That is why i said by looking at the placemet of the lifting eyes there are two different Medium Tank models. The placement of the front lifting eyes should be like the Medium Tank in the background. The more accurate one is the model in the background. Btw i'm guessing that these models are made by 3D Printing right?

8x8 APC.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## deadlast

mandala said:


> I was wondering what is the name of those triangular steel bar in english...now i know "lifting eyes". Tq.
> 
> Yes i was thinking the same thing. That is why i said by looking at the placemet of the lifting eyes there are two different Medium Tank models. The placement of the front lifting eyes should be like the Medium Tank in the background. The more accurate one is the model in the background. Btw i'm guessing that these models are made by 3D Printing right?
> 
> 8x8 APC.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


yep, either it's 3D print or scratch-build but seeing the detailing level and that 8x8 APC work in progress state looks like it is a 3D printed model, well scratch-build doesn't always ends up looks good anyways _(cue PT. PAL's display model :p)_.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Ehem, ehem





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1670336406408029





Indonesian Ambassador for Denmark visiting Weibel Sceintific CEO Mr. Pedersen, for radar technology development cooperation Indonesia - Denmark

Counting down on days when will this new black shape creature be launched ?


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

mandala said:


> Video.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Done already? Time goes by quick..


----------



## striver44

mandala said:


> Video.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


If Im not mistaken, its AIP equipped am I right ?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

striver44 said:


> If Im not mistaken, its AIP equipped am I right ?


Nop, it still running on diesel and lead acid battery


----------



## caksakerah

Photo credit : TSM

On the background, anyone know which subs is it?


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

caksakerah said:


> Photo credit : TSM
> 
> Ssst yg lainnya pada dihapus, jadi yang jawaban ini juga kuhapus ah...


----------



## radialv

caksakerah said:


> Photo credit : TSM
> 
> On the background, anyone know which subs is it?


i see it too...finger cross ...hope four zero six


----------



## Nike

*150 Entrepreneurs from Indonesia, Slovakia discuss cooperation*
Kamis, 18 Oktober 2018 19:32 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Azis Kurmala





Director General of American and European Affairs of Foreign Ministry of the Republic of Indonesia, Muhammad Anshor. (ANTARA photo)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - A total of 150 entrepreneurs from Indonesia and Slovakia have communicated to discuss mutually beneficial cooperation in the leading sectors of the food industry, biotechnology, metals and engineering, wood products, energy, and defense of both countries.

In cooperation with the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Kadin), Slovakian Investment and Trade Development Agency (SARIO), and Slovakian Embassy, the Ministry of Foreign Affairs organized the Indonesia-Slovakia Business Forum, in Jakarta (Oct 12) based on a statement from Directorate of Europe II of the Foreign Affairs Ministry received here on Thursday.

The Business Forum was officially opened by Director General of American and European Affairs, Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Indonesia, Muhammad Anshor, along with Director General of Economic Cooperation, Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Slovakia, Dusan Matulay.

Both directors general underlined that bilateral economic cooperation will increase if entrepreneurs of both countries interacted more and expanded their networks.

Employers can likewise work together to produce certain goods and services according to the advantages they have for further marketing in third countries. The main event of the Business Forum was the activity of business matching conducted after the presentation by BKPM, Indonesian Food and Beverage Association (GAPMMI), and SARIO.

Some 23 Slovak companies participating in the Business Forum included Asseco, As Trade Krupina, Db Biotech, Decent Group, Deltaway, Eden, Eurex Slovakia, Jt Partner, Koliba Trade, Mlyn Pohronsk? Ruskov, Pps Detva, Tomax Bratislava, Sonne Crystal, Proma Sk, M&M Tatry S.R.O., Bmm Plus, Tatrapenta, Zbop, T-Industry, ?trbsk? Pleso, Psg Plus S.R.O., Msm Group, and Ng Aviation.

From the Indonesian side, some 50 entrepreneurs and representatives from relevant ministries and institutions, including the Ministry of Trade, Ministry of Industry, Ministry of Transportation, Ministry of Defense, Ministry of Communication and Information, Ministry of Agriculture, and the BKPM took part in the Business Forum.

Indonesian-Slovakia bilateral relations have been ongoing since 1993 after the peaceful separation of Czech and Slovakia from the Czechoslovakian Federation.

At this time, cooperation between the two countries had developed in various sectors including energy, defense, education, agriculture, trade and investment, as well as tourism.

In the trade sector, both nations` total trade value reached US$60-70 million per year. Meanwhile, in the investment sector, Slovak investors invested $100-300 thousand in Indonesia, especially in the tourism sector.

For socio-cultural cooperation, there were several sectors developing: tourism and educational cooperation.

For the tourism sector, an annual increase was recorded in the number of tourists from Slovakia to Indonesia. In 2017, some 8,368 Slovakian tourists had visited Indonesia.

This figure was much higher than 6,629 visitors recorded in 2016 and 5,331 travelers in 2015.

Every year, Indonesia offers Darmasiswa Scholarships and Indonesian Art and Culture Scholarships to Slovaks, and 234 Indonesian alumni in Slovakia have been recorded from both programs.

Reporting by Azis Kurmala
Editing by Fardah, Bustanuddin


Editor: Bustanuddin

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Chezch bring their trainer Aircraft maker


----------



## Logam42

Not sure where to post this, but since its about Disaster management.... 


*_______________________*
*Why Indonesia is right to limit NGOs post-disaster*
October 18, 2018​6 min read

The devastating earthquake and tsunami in Sulawesi, Indonesia, have shocked people around the world. Images of the earth liquefying, the terrifying screams as people watch a tsunami engulf the shore, and the wreckage left behind have led to a global outpouring of support and responses from aid agencies and NGOs.

Last week, Indonesia’s disaster coordination agency (Badan Nasional Penanggulangan Bencana, or BNPB) issued guidelines on the involvement of foreign aid workers, stating that they needed to conduct all activities through local partners, and be registered with government agencies.

The announcement has surprised the humanitarian sector at large, and some have called it confusing. World Vision Australia’s Tim Costello said it was “very strange”. Amnesty International Indonesia have labelled it “a sad example of bureaucracy trumping humanity”.

The official announcement is helpfully written in English in an infographic on Twitter.




_Regulations for International NGOs qim to provide assistance in Central Sulawesi Province._​

The same Twitter account has posted images of shelter tents with Chinese characters on them, retweeted World Food Program photos of Australian aid shipments, celebrated Canadian aid supplies arriving, and been thankful for JICA supplies. The World Bank and UN have visited, with the former offering a US $1 bn package. It’s not a response that is turning its back on international relief, contrary to some commentators.

Following criticism, the policy on foreign aid workers and volunteers was further clarified:

*“Letting foreigners enter disaster-hit areas without limitations and clear management would just give the country’s task force more work,” *said BNPB spokesperson Sutopo Purwo Nugroho.

Sutopo told reporters 22 nationals had been asked to leave due to not having the necessary expertise, and having failed to register with the Ministry for Foreign Affairs or their respective embassies.

“There’s no harm in [volunteers] coming, as long as they meet our requirements. What’s so hard about reporting?”

To those who are trying to frame this as foolhardy, or a political decision due to upcoming elections, issues of sovereignty, or a move to protect Indonesia’s apparently fragile sense of nationalism, there is a real need to take a step back.

Indonesia is quite experienced in dealing with natural disasters. It is a country where a substantial amount of aid has been invested in building local capacity to do so. And after the Boxing Day tsunami hit Aceh in 2004, it is also quite experienced in dealing with the hodge-podge of do-gooders that rock up when big disasters unfold.

The Australian Council for International Development’s (ACFID’s) response has been balanced, noting the pressures of a huge influx of international actors on government and the need to work with local agencies rather than to take over. It also noted that its members have not reported problems from the rules in their responses. (However some NGOs from abroad have told media they couldn’t get access.)

It seems that Indonesia’s intention was not to kick out experienced international NGOs, many of which have substantive national offices in Indonesia with predominantly national staff (and a quick Google shows they are currently very active), nor to boot out relevant technical experts. It is to try to exercise some kind of control over the cavalcade of randoms who might not be all that helpful, may have niche interests and who are not coordinating with government. In other words, those acting from self-interest.

BNPB has a solid reason for wanting to exercise some degree of control, based on past experience. For those who have forgotten some of what went on during the aftermath of the 2004 tsunami, here’s a quick reminder.


A boat building program for local fisherman built boats that were unsuitable for use at sea (pdf, p. 23) This was part of a larger explosion of boat building programs that led to a risk of overfishing (pdf).
Child trafficking of ‘orphans’ (here and here).
Too many new houses were built in some areas, or not built appropriately for local needs [pdf], leading to ‘ghost villages’ still uninhabited ten years after the tsunami.
An influx of unwanted items, like expired or inappropriate drugs and too manyprosthetic limbs.
The capacity of local NGOs was decimated by the influx of international actors, who poached a lot of their staff.
High inflation.
(Robin Davies’ powerful pieces on his time in Aceh in the immediate aftermath of the tsunami are also well worth reading for perspective on the challenges in response to a large-scale disaster.)

Life in Aceh has well and truly resumed after mass devastation. In that sense, aid worked. But there was a lot of wastage and questionable behaviour, which is what BNPB seems keen to avoid.

As someone who spent several years living in Indonesia, working mostly in the media, friends and former colleagues have been reporting from the ground in Palu and Donggala (a mix of Australian and Indonesian nationals, which seems relevant to note). The stories and images are heart-wrenching. It’s understandable that people want to help.

But the one thing they have all noted is the incredible generosity of local people. The kindness. The resilience. The problem-solving.

Those may sound like clichés, but they aren’t hard to believe if you’ve spent time in this part of the world. And it makes sense to build on the good that is left.

Of course there is a need for an urgent response in Palu and Donggala, and of course there is immediate suffering to address. The rebuilding task is huge.

No government-coordinated response to a major disaster will ever be perfect. In six months or a year there will be many lessons learned on what could have been done better. There will always be particularly Indonesian quirks about an Indonesian disaster response (like the fact that West Sumatra always sends heaps of beef rendang…). The response is already being criticised.

But harnessing local capacity makes sense. People in the sector go on about it all the time – including at the World Humanitarian Summit in 2016, where “localisation”, as it is called, was adopted as one of the major objectives in humanitarian responses world-wide.

And for the rest of us, without any useful skills in disaster recovery to offer the good people of Palu and Donggala, we should just give money.
______________________________________________

For all those out there sick and tired of reading that Indonesia's gov is denying aid because of incompetence, stupidity, arrogance, and politics.

No, granted we aren't perfect, but Indonesia *is* capable, and some foreign NGOs are just a pain in the ***.

Btw: Yet another example of Amnesty International kicking up a fuss in order to justify getting donations.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## barjo

Logam42 said:


> Not sure where to post this, but since its about Disaster management....
> 
> 
> *_______________________*
> *Why Indonesia is right to limit NGOs post-disaster*
> October 18, 2018​6 min read
> 
> The devastating earthquake and tsunami in Sulawesi, Indonesia, have shocked people around the world. Images of the earth liquefying, the terrifying screams as people watch a tsunami engulf the shore, and the wreckage left behind have led to a global outpouring of support and responses from aid agencies and NGOs.
> 
> Last week, Indonesia’s disaster coordination agency (Badan Nasional Penanggulangan Bencana, or BNPB) issued guidelines on the involvement of foreign aid workers, stating that they needed to conduct all activities through local partners, and be registered with government agencies.
> 
> The announcement has surprised the humanitarian sector at large, and some have called it confusing. World Vision Australia’s Tim Costello said it was “very strange”. Amnesty International Indonesia have labelled it “a sad example of bureaucracy trumping humanity”.
> 
> The official announcement is helpfully written in English in an infographic on Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Regulations for International NGOs qim to provide assistance in Central Sulawesi Province._​
> 
> The same Twitter account has posted images of shelter tents with Chinese characters on them, retweeted World Food Program photos of Australian aid shipments, celebrated Canadian aid supplies arriving, and been thankful for JICA supplies. The World Bank and UN have visited, with the former offering a US $1 bn package. It’s not a response that is turning its back on international relief, contrary to some commentators.
> 
> Following criticism, the policy on foreign aid workers and volunteers was further clarified:
> 
> *“Letting foreigners enter disaster-hit areas without limitations and clear management would just give the country’s task force more work,” *said BNPB spokesperson Sutopo Purwo Nugroho.
> 
> Sutopo told reporters 22 nationals had been asked to leave due to not having the necessary expertise, and having failed to register with the Ministry for Foreign Affairs or their respective embassies.
> 
> “There’s no harm in [volunteers] coming, as long as they meet our requirements. What’s so hard about reporting?”
> 
> To those who are trying to frame this as foolhardy, or a political decision due to upcoming elections, issues of sovereignty, or a move to protect Indonesia’s apparently fragile sense of nationalism, there is a real need to take a step back.
> 
> Indonesia is quite experienced in dealing with natural disasters. It is a country where a substantial amount of aid has been invested in building local capacity to do so. And after the Boxing Day tsunami hit Aceh in 2004, it is also quite experienced in dealing with the hodge-podge of do-gooders that rock up when big disasters unfold.
> 
> The Australian Council for International Development’s (ACFID’s) response has been balanced, noting the pressures of a huge influx of international actors on government and the need to work with local agencies rather than to take over. It also noted that its members have not reported problems from the rules in their responses. (However some NGOs from abroad have told media they couldn’t get access.)
> 
> It seems that Indonesia’s intention was not to kick out experienced international NGOs, many of which have substantive national offices in Indonesia with predominantly national staff (and a quick Google shows they are currently very active), nor to boot out relevant technical experts. It is to try to exercise some kind of control over the cavalcade of randoms who might not be all that helpful, may have niche interests and who are not coordinating with government. In other words, those acting from self-interest.
> 
> BNPB has a solid reason for wanting to exercise some degree of control, based on past experience. For those who have forgotten some of what went on during the aftermath of the 2004 tsunami, here’s a quick reminder.
> 
> 
> A boat building program for local fisherman built boats that were unsuitable for use at sea (pdf, p. 23) This was part of a larger explosion of boat building programs that led to a risk of overfishing (pdf).
> Child trafficking of ‘orphans’ (here and here).
> Too many new houses were built in some areas, or not built appropriately for local needs [pdf], leading to ‘ghost villages’ still uninhabited ten years after the tsunami.
> An influx of unwanted items, like expired or inappropriate drugs and too manyprosthetic limbs.
> The capacity of local NGOs was decimated by the influx of international actors, who poached a lot of their staff.
> High inflation.
> (Robin Davies’ powerful pieces on his time in Aceh in the immediate aftermath of the tsunami are also well worth reading for perspective on the challenges in response to a large-scale disaster.)
> 
> Life in Aceh has well and truly resumed after mass devastation. In that sense, aid worked. But there was a lot of wastage and questionable behaviour, which is what BNPB seems keen to avoid.
> 
> As someone who spent several years living in Indonesia, working mostly in the media, friends and former colleagues have been reporting from the ground in Palu and Donggala (a mix of Australian and Indonesian nationals, which seems relevant to note). The stories and images are heart-wrenching. It’s understandable that people want to help.
> 
> But the one thing they have all noted is the incredible generosity of local people. The kindness. The resilience. The problem-solving.
> 
> Those may sound like clichés, but they aren’t hard to believe if you’ve spent time in this part of the world. And it makes sense to build on the good that is left.
> 
> Of course there is a need for an urgent response in Palu and Donggala, and of course there is immediate suffering to address. The rebuilding task is huge.
> 
> No government-coordinated response to a major disaster will ever be perfect. In six months or a year there will be many lessons learned on what could have been done better. There will always be particularly Indonesian quirks about an Indonesian disaster response (like the fact that West Sumatra always sends heaps of beef rendang…). The response is already being criticised.
> 
> But harnessing local capacity makes sense. People in the sector go on about it all the time – including at the World Humanitarian Summit in 2016, where “localisation”, as it is called, was adopted as one of the major objectives in humanitarian responses world-wide.
> 
> And for the rest of us, without any useful skills in disaster recovery to offer the good people of Palu and Donggala, we should just give money.
> ______________________________________________
> 
> For all those out there sick and tired of reading that Indonesia's gov is denying aid because of incompetence, stupidity, arrogance, and politics.
> 
> No, granted we aren't perfect, but Indonesia *is* capable, and some foreign NGOs are just a pain in the ***.
> 
> Btw: Yet another example of Amnesty International kicking up a fuss in order to justify getting donations.


yeah harvesting data for the next proposal and program for international donor, selling social program to international corporate, we should more smart with this kind of game, total 40% are not for benefeceries is for their own program management LOL


----------



## gondes

*Wiranto Panggil Kemendag dan PTDI Bahas Pembelian Sukhoi*





Foto: sukhoi.ord

*Jakarta* - Menteri Koordinator Bidang Politik Hukum dan Keamanan (Polhukam) Wiranto memanggil sejumlah pejabat untuk rapat pagi ini. Hadir dalam kegiatan ini di antaranya Direktur Jenderal Perdagangan Luar Negeri Kementerian Perdagangan (Kemendag) Oke Nurwan dan Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) Elfien Goentoro.

Rapat dimulai pada pukul 10.00 WIB. Awak media sempat memasuki ruang rapat untuk mendengar agenda rapat dari Wiranto.

Wiranto mengatakan, rapat kali membahas proyek kerjasama pembuatan pesawat tempur Korea Fighter eXperiment dan Indonesia Fighter eXperiment (KFX dan IFX). Lalu, dia mengatakan, rapat ini juga membahas pembelian pesawat Sukhoi SU-35 dari Rusia.


"Kita membahas pembelian pesawat Sukhoi S-35," ujarnya membuka rapat, Jumat (19/10/2018).

Usai membuka rapat tersebut, awak media diminta untuk meninggalkan ruangan rapat.

Sebagai informasi, kerja sama KFX dan IFX rencananya dimulai tahun 2022. IFX akan diproduksi PTDI dan purwarupanya diharapkan uji coba pada 2020.

Untuk pembelian Sukhoi S-35, Indonesia rencananya akan membeli pesawat itu sebanyak 11 pesawat. Dua pesawat di antaranya akan tiba pada tahun depan.

"Alutsista masih menggunakan yang dulu belum ada penambahan kecuali Sukhoi. Sukhoi akan tiba di Indonesia pada 2019 nanti (sebanyak) 2 unit," kata Kepala Pusat Penerangan dan Komunikasi Kementerian Pertahanan Brigadir Jenderal (TNI) Totok Sugiarto di Restoran D'Cost, Jalan Abdul Muis, Jakarta Pusat (10/9/2018). *(zlf/zlf)*

https://finance.detik.com/industri/...ahas-pembelian-sukhoi?tag_from=wp_nhl_judul_6

Government is having discussion with Trade Ministry and PTDI regarding KFX/IFX and Sukhoi 35.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Jumat 19 Oktober 2018, 12:36 WIB

*Pemerintah Negosiasi Ulang Pembelian Jet Tempur KFX/IFX dengan Korsel*
*Yulida Medistiara* - detikNews





Foto: Grandyos Zafna




*Jakarta *- Menko Polhukam Wiranto mengatakan Indonesia akan meminta negosiasi ulang terkait pengembangan pesawat tempur Korean Fighter Xperiment/Indonesia Fighter Xperiment (KFX/IFX) dengan Pemerintah Korea Selatan. Negosiasi ulang itu dengan pertimbangan kondisi ekonomi Indonesia saat ini. 

"Ini berlanjut terus program yang multiyears, tapi dengan kondisi ekonomi nasional, maka presiden memutuskan untuk bukan membatalkan tapi renegotiate atau negosiasi ulang bagaimana posisi Indonesia bisa lebih ringan untuk masalah-masalah yang menyangkut dengan pembiayaan," kataWiranto, usai rapat koordinasi, di kantornya, Jl Medan Merdeka Barat, Jumat (19/10/2018). 

Wiranto mengatakan pemerintah akan membentuk tim untuk membahas poin-poin negosiasi ulang pengembangan pesawat tersebut. Tim itu nantinya akan diketuai Wiranto sendiri. 

"Tentunya ini akan berdampak kepada bagaimana agreement yang lalu yang kita sudah bicarakan. Hari ini kita merapatkan karena Presiden memperintahkan untuk Polhukam mengetuai untuk tim renegosiasi ini kepada pihak Korea Selatan," kata Wiranto.

Wiranto berharap dalam waktu setahun, pembahasan negosiasi ulang ini akan diselesaikan. Adapun beberapa poin yang akan dinegosiasikan adalah pembiayaan, ongkos produksi, alih teknologi dan Hak Kekayaan Intelektual. 

"Banyak hal kita bicarakan masalah kemampuan pembiayaan dari Indonesia, masalah kemungkinan prosentase-prosentase development cost sharingnya berapa, lalu cost produksinya berapa lalu alih teknologinya kepasa Indonesia bagaimana, keuntungan HKI Hak Intelektual kita bagaimana, lalu pemasarannya bagaimana. Ini banyak sekali nggak bisa dalam satu jam kita selesaikan," ujarnya. 

Wiranto menjelaskan proyek kerja sama pembuatan pesawat tempur KFX/IFX ini dimulai dari riset hingga produksi. Ia menjelaskan program ini merupakan kerjasama jangka panjang. 

"Beberapa waktu lalu memang kita kan ada program, itu program jangka panjang dengan suatu saat dimulai kerjasama researchnya dulu, membuat prototipenya dulu, baru produksinya," pungkasnya.
(yld/mae)

Indonesia asks for KFX / IFX cooperation to be re-negotiated on :
1. Development cost sharing percentage
2. Production cost
3. Transfer of Technology
4. Copy right share benefit
5. Marketing plan and share

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

I hope KFX/IFX still continue, Indonesia should think like China where even during poor condition they keep funding their strategic defense project like jet fighter, missile, submarine, etc. It is the cost we need to take to be a great nation. 

I hope we also raise oil price as soon as possible to boost government spending so that we can fund our research program. Enough thinking about power too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Ryamizard attends ASEAN Defense Ministers Meeting in Singapore*
Jumat, 19 Oktober 2018 17:29 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu (three from left) took a picture together with ASEAN Defense Ministers in the 12th ASEAN Defense Ministers Meeting (ADMM), at Shangri-la Hotel, Singapore, Friday (10/19/2018). (Ministry of Defense's Public Communication Center)

Singapore (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu attended ASEAN Defense Ministers Meeting (ADMM) and ADMM Plus 2018 at Shangri-la Hotel in Singapore on Friday.

The two-day meeting which will end on Saturday brings together 10 ADMN member states and eight ADMN Plus member states.

The 10 ADMN member states are Brunei Darussalam, Cambodia, Indonesia, Laos, Malaysia, Myanmar, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Vietnam, while the eight ADMN Plus member states are Australia, China, the United States, Japan, India, New Zealand, Russia and Korea.

The meeting will discuss developments in bilateral and multilateral relations among the countries, regional issues, counter-terrorism, disaster mitigation, and the South China Sea, among others.

ADMN is a discourse and cooperation partner in the defense and security field. Since it was set up in 2006, it has initiated defense and security cooperation in Southeast Asia.

ADMN aims to create Confidence Building Measures (CBM) among ASEAN member states. After it was established, the new term and concept of defense cooperation was introduced in ASEAN, namely defense diplomacy.

The ADMN inaugural meeting was held in Kuala Lumpur on May 9, 2006. The second ADMN was held in Singapore on November 14, 2006; the third ADMN in Pattaya on February 26-27, 2009; and the fourth ADMN in Hanoi on May 11, 2010.

ADMM also has organized retreats to exchange views informally, including those held in Bali on March 24, 2007, in Bangkok on November 3, 2009 and in Hanoi on October 11, 2010.

The Hanoi meeting was prioritized in the first meeting as ADMN-Plus which spoke of the involvement of external powers (non-ASEAN member states).

ADMN is a manifestation of the newest breakthrough in ASEAN defense establishment which emerged in the 10th ASEAN Summit held in Vientiane on November 29, 2004.

Reporting by Syaiful Hakim
Editing by Suharto, Fardah Assegaf
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Selingan, jangan lupa nonton...





https://www.netflix.com/id-en/title/80148162


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Jordan cooperate in the field of defence education*
Sabtu, 20 Oktober 2018 17:15 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





Indonesia and Jordan, through Indonesian National Resilience Institute (Lemhanas) and Royal Defense College of Jordan (RJNDC), forged cooperation in resilience education, noted a written statement from the Indonesian Embassy in Amman received in Jakarta, Saturday. (KBRI Yordania)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and Jordan, through Indonesian National Resilience Institute (Lemhanas) and Royal Defense College of Jordan (RJNDC), forged cooperation in resilience education, noted a written statement from the Indonesian Embassy in Amman received in Jakarta, Saturday.

The National Defense Agency of Indonesia has signed a memorandum of understanding on Education, Training, and Strategic Studies in Defense and Security in Amman, Jordan, on October 17, 2018.

The memorandum of understanding was signed by Governor of the Indonesian National Defense Agency, Military Lieutenant General (Ret.) Agus Widjojo from the Indonesian side and RJNDC Commander Brigadier General Abdullah S. Al Shdaift from the Jordanian side.

RJNDC Commander Brig. Gen. Abdullah remarked that Jordan was keen to learn from Indonesia`s experience as a country, with thousands of islands and cultural diversity, but still able to maintain unity and security.

On the other hand, Widjojo stressed that Indonesia was also keen to take a cue from Jordan on how it maintains national security in the midst of an unstable Middle East political situation.

The signing of the memorandum of understanding aims to increase cooperation in the areas of education, training, and strategic assessment in the fields of defense and security.

This is since the governments of both nations are aware and willing to increase cooperation in these fields, especially since they had established diplomatic relations in 1950.

The signing of the memorandum of understanding was viewed as being important, as both parties deemed it necessary to conduct strategic studies on the latest regional and international issues in the fields of defense and security.

Both parties also recognize the importance of enhancing cooperation and helping one another in the implementation of education, training, and strategic studies in the fields of defense and security.

Editing by Eliswan, Otniel

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rondo.royal2

Sentry gun bersama kemhan balitbang RI.





Koment: bakal nongkrong di anoa nih.. Tapi katanya buat UGCV (drone darat).

Peluncur RHAN 70mm ,




Peluncur Roket Pertahanan Rhan 70mm untuk di tempatkan di atas kendaraan. Peluncur di gerakkan secara otomatis (Mekatronik). Mampu menembakkan Roket Kaliber 70mm MK4 dan MK6 dengan jarak jangkau 6 km sd 10 km. Dapat digunakan sebagai subtitusi senjata tembak langsung (tembak datar) atau senjata bantuan tembakan (Lintas Lengkung).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## trishna_amṛta

That is cute nickname @rondo.royal2 

mas, rondo'e soge tenan tach, kok sampe' disebut royal kui?


----------



## MacanJawa

trishna_amṛta said:


> That is cute nickname @rondo.royal2
> 
> mas, rondo'e soge tenan tach, kok sampe' disebut royal kui?



Rondo royal wi tape goreng


----------



## UMNOPutra

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Jumat 19 Oktober 2018, 12:36 WIB
> 
> *Pemerintah Negosiasi Ulang Pembelian Jet Tempur KFX/IFX dengan Korsel*
> *Yulida Medistiara* - detikNews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Grandyos Zafna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta *- Menko Polhukam Wiranto mengatakan Indonesia akan meminta negosiasi ulang terkait pengembangan pesawat tempur Korean Fighter Xperiment/Indonesia Fighter Xperiment (KFX/IFX) dengan Pemerintah Korea Selatan. Negosiasi ulang itu dengan pertimbangan kondisi ekonomi Indonesia saat ini.
> 
> "Ini berlanjut terus program yang multiyears, tapi dengan kondisi ekonomi nasional, maka presiden memutuskan untuk bukan membatalkan tapi renegotiate atau negosiasi ulang bagaimana posisi Indonesia bisa lebih ringan untuk masalah-masalah yang menyangkut dengan pembiayaan," kataWiranto, usai rapat koordinasi, di kantornya, Jl Medan Merdeka Barat, Jumat (19/10/2018).
> 
> Wiranto mengatakan pemerintah akan membentuk tim untuk membahas poin-poin negosiasi ulang pengembangan pesawat tersebut. Tim itu nantinya akan diketuai Wiranto sendiri.
> 
> "Tentunya ini akan berdampak kepada bagaimana agreement yang lalu yang kita sudah bicarakan. Hari ini kita merapatkan karena Presiden memperintahkan untuk Polhukam mengetuai untuk tim renegosiasi ini kepada pihak Korea Selatan," kata Wiranto.
> 
> Wiranto berharap dalam waktu setahun, pembahasan negosiasi ulang ini akan diselesaikan. Adapun beberapa poin yang akan dinegosiasikan adalah pembiayaan, ongkos produksi, alih teknologi dan Hak Kekayaan Intelektual.
> 
> "Banyak hal kita bicarakan masalah kemampuan pembiayaan dari Indonesia, masalah kemungkinan prosentase-prosentase development cost sharingnya berapa, lalu cost produksinya berapa lalu alih teknologinya kepasa Indonesia bagaimana, keuntungan HKI Hak Intelektual kita bagaimana, lalu pemasarannya bagaimana. Ini banyak sekali nggak bisa dalam satu jam kita selesaikan," ujarnya.
> 
> Wiranto menjelaskan proyek kerja sama pembuatan pesawat tempur KFX/IFX ini dimulai dari riset hingga produksi. Ia menjelaskan program ini merupakan kerjasama jangka panjang.
> 
> "Beberapa waktu lalu memang kita kan ada program, itu program jangka panjang dengan suatu saat dimulai kerjasama researchnya dulu, membuat prototipenya dulu, baru produksinya," pungkasnya.
> (yld/mae)
> 
> Indonesia asks for KFX / IFX cooperation to be re-negotiated on :
> 1. Development cost sharing percentage
> 2. Production cost
> 3. Transfer of Technology
> 4. Copy right share benefit
> 5. Marketing plan and share



Better to focus to small - medium commercial aircraft like N219 .. KFX/IFX project is too costly for Indonesia ..


----------



## mandala

*S. Korea says fighter jet deal with Indonesia is on track*

REUTERS
October 22, 2018 at 14:25 JST

SEOUL--South Korea said on Monday a project to develop a fighter jet with Indonesia was on track, and it will negotiate a way for Indonesia to pay its contribution, of which about $200 million (22.5 billion yen) is unpaid.

Indonesia and South Korea agreed in 2014 to develop the "KF-X" fighter jet.

The project is estimated to be worth about $7.9 billion, and Indonesia had agreed to pay 20 percent of the development costs, but a senior Indonesia official said on Friday it was seeking "lighter" financial terms.

South Korea's arms procurement agency Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) told a press briefing the project was on track.

"During the South Korea-Indonesia summit in September, it was agreed to continue developing the KF-X," the spokesman said.

"About the contribution, we plan to negotiate additionally."

The spokesman confirmed that Indonesia's unpaid contribution was about 230 billion won ($203.14 million), from between the second half of 2017 and the first half of 2018.

Indonesia's request on the financial terms of the deal comes as it is trying to support the rupiah, which is trading near a 20-year-low, and to reduce the use of foreign exchange reserves.

http://www.asahi.com/sp/ajw/articles/AJ201810220017.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

*The Turranga, manufactured by the Indonesian company PT Karya Tugas Anda (Tugasanda Group) and entered service with the ground command of the Indonesian Air Force. Bandung, October 2018 (Picture source: PT Karya Tugas Anda)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

*Indonesia to Stick to Su-35 Deal With Russia Despite Looming US Sanctions
*
18:16 20.10.2018

Earlier reports suggested that the deal between Moscow and Jakarta could fall under the US Countering America's Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA), despite attempts to secure a waiver for Indonesia.

Indonesia won't abandon its deal with Russia on Su-35 deliveries in spite of the possibility of being subjected to US sanctions, the country's defense minister, Ryamizard Ryacudu, said in an official statement on the sidelines of the ASEAN Defense Ministers' Meeting (ADMM).

"Indonesia is looking forward to receiving [the] fighter jets soon, we are very interested in this," he said.

Ryacudu added that the ministry is currently working out the details on payment procedures with the Ministries of Finance and Commerce, while all other issues have already been resolved.

Russia and Indonesia have agreed on the sale of 11 Sukhoi aircraft, with the contract valued at $1.154 billion. However, the deal could fall under CAATSA, which may lead to Washington imposing sanctions on Jakarta as a result. US Secretary of Defense James Mattis asked congressmen in August to grant a waiver to India, Indonesia and Vietnam allowing them to make deals with Russia without the threat of being subject to American sanctions. So far Washington hasn't given any guarantees that these countries will not face sanctions.

https://sputniknews.com/asia/201810201069063472-indonesia-su-35-deal-sanctions/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*KODAM VI MULAWARMAN RANCANG PUSLATPUR MODERN, LATIHAN PERANG MODEL TENTARA NATO*
22 OKTOBER 2018 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR


Modernisasi tak bisa dielakkan. Termasuk dalam hal pembangunan Pusat Latihan Tempur (Puslatpur) TNI Angkatan Darat. Menjaga kedaulatan negara adalah tugas pokok TNI, sehingga kesiapan tempur harus ditingkatkan.

Dilansir dari laman _Tribun Kaltim (22/ 10)_, Seiring perjalanan waktu model perang pun semakin berubah. Prajurit TNI wajib dibekali latihan menghadapi ancaman, bukan lagi perang gerilya namun modern.

“Semakin lama kita harus semakin modern. Perang kita tak selamanya gerilya saja,” kata Komandan Satuan Tugas Latihan Tugas, Kolonel Inf Muhammad Yasin saat dijumpai di Puslatpur Kodam VI Mulawarman, Amborawang, Kutai Kartanegara, Kamis (19/10) lalu.

Usai melaksanakan latihan yang diikuti 460 prajurit Raider baru‑baru ini di Puslatpur Amborawang, selain melaporkan hasil latihan Kolonel Yasin juga memaparkan rancangan peningkatan sarana dan prasarana latihan kepada Pangdam VI Mulawarman Mayjen TNI Subiyanto.

“Saya paparkan Sarpraslat Modern Amborawang. Panglima merespon positif. Puslatpur kita ikuti seperti Singapura dan pusat latihan Kostrad di Cibenda, Bogor,” tuturnya.





_KASAD Jenderal TNI Mulyono menyaksikan Latihan Antar Kecabangan TNI AD tahun 2017 di Puslatpur Baturaja. (Tribunnews)_
Sarpraslat Modern di Amborawang diproyeksikan dapat memfasilitasi latihan Fire Arms Training System (FATS) 300 MIL Immersive Virtual Training System. Di dalamnya terdapat sarana simulator latihan perorangan, yang mampu melakukan skenario operasi tempur bervariasi.

Dengan perlatan canggih seperti 300 derajat view menggunakan HD Screen dan 5.1 surround, Hit detection system dan recorded for AAR. Sistem latihan ini digunakan US Army dan US Marine sejak 2017.

Selain itu, Multiple Integrated Laser Engagement Systems (MILES) juga dirancang dalam Sarpraslat Modern Amborawang. Sebagai sarana latihan tempur TKT RU sampai dengan BDE Multi Korps. Prajurit dapat menggunakan laser sebagai sensor tembakan, yang dapat menimbulkan akibat sungguhan.

Model latihan ini digunakan mayoritas negara NATO, Australia, Singapura, Korea Selatan dan Jepang.

“Dapat digunakan di Jarti, Jatban dan Ranpur dalam berbagai skenario pertempuran kota,operasi khusus, penyergapan dan pertahanan. Setiap personel dan kendaraan direkam peregerakan dan tindakan yang dilakukan,” ungkapnya.





_Aerial photos of Fort Benning’s Digital Multi-Purpose Range Complex and Combined Arms Collective Training Facility taken in May 2011. The DMPRC opened in late 2010. (Photo by MCoE PAO Photographer/U.S. Army)_
Digital Multi Purpose Range Complex (DMPRC) juga termasukan pengembangan Sarpraslat modern di Amborawang. Kelengkapan sarana latihan manuver tempur multi korps, baik latihan cabang maupun gabungan. Latihan tersebut menggunakan CCTV, sasaran diam dan bergerak.

“Dikendalikan dan dimonitor dengan sistem komputerisasi. Setiap personel dan kendaraan tempur direkam pergerakan dan tindakan untuk evaluasi,” jelas Kolonel Yasin.

Rancangan modernisasi sarpraslat tersebut direncanakan selesai dalam kurun waktu 5 tahun. Dengan rencana anggaran biaya (RAB) ditaksir hingga RP 136 miliar.

Dari model site plan yang direncanakan, nantinya bakal terdapat mess VVIP, tower air, gedung serbaguna, masjid, KSA, senkom, GOR, lapangan bola, barak, ruang makan, dapur, lapangan tembak pistol, lapbak 100 hingga 300 meter, bungker, pos tinjau, jalan klas I (50%), Jalan Klas II (605) dan Jalan Klas II (100%).

Memiliki kontur geografis yang wahid, membuat kawasan Amborawang dijadikan pusat latihan tempur TNI. Seluas 724 hektare kawasan latihan tempur dikuasai Kodam di atas tanah Amborawang. “Kontur geografis memenuhi syarat, ada gunung, hutan, air gak begitu susah, ada Tahura,” tuturnya.

Ditambah, lokasi latihan tempur tersebut dekat dengan laut. Hanya 4,2 kilometer dari batas ujung, bisa dijumpai garis pantai Amborawang Laut.

Sesuai arahan, melihat pemaparan evaluasi latihan prajurit Raider pada September 2018 lalu, Pangdam VI Mulawarman Mayjen TNI Subiyanto meminta agar Puslatpur Kodam VI ditata ulang. Modernisasi jadi kata kunci.

“Kita buat yang modern. Paling mendesak ini latihan Kavaleri, Desember 2018 nanti. Yang paling utama jalur dulu, pelebaran jalan sampai laut,” katanya.

Tribun diberi kesempatan melihat proses pelebaran akses jalan yang diproyeksikan sebagai jalur tank militer. Menaiki tank AMX 13 buatan perancis tahun 1960, ditemani Kapendam VI Mulawarman Kolonel Kav Dino Martino.





_AMX 13 13th cavalry battalion Satya Lembuswana (TNI AD)_
Pengamatan, Tribun, akses jalan yang dilalui masih tanah. Hujan yang turun di perjalanan membuat tanah basah dan becek. Namun hal itu tak jadi masalah bagi tank untuk melintasi jalan yang sedang dilakukan pelebaran.

“Dari pantai menuju base camp itu sekitar 7,1 kilometer. Nah kalau dari sini (patok batas kawasan Puslatpur) sekitar 4,2 kilometer. Ini yang sedang kami buka sampai ke Amborawang Laut,” ujarnya.

Sesuai arahan, melihat pemaparan evaluasi latihan prajurit Raider pada September 2018 lalu, Pangdam VI Mulawarman Mayjen TNI Subiyanto meminta agar Puslatpur Kodam VI ditata ulang. Modernisasi jadi kata kunci.

“Kita buat yang modern. Paling mendesak ini latihan Kavaleri, Desember 2018 nanti. Yang paling utama jalur dulu, pelebaran jalan sampai laut,” katanya.

Tribun diberi kesempatan melihat proses pelebaran akses jalan yang diproyeksikan sebagai jalur tank militer. Menaiki tank AMX 13 buatan perancis tahun 1960, ditemani Kapendam VI Mulawarman Kolonel Kav Dino Martino.

Pengamatan, Tribun, akses jalan yang dilalui masih tanah. Hujan yang turun di perjalanan membuat tanah basah dan becek. Namun hal itu tak jadi masalah bagi tank untuk melintasi jalan yang sedang dilakukan pelebaran.

“Dari pantai menuju base camp itu sekitar 7,1 kilometer. Nah kalau dari sini (patok batas kawasan Puslatpur) sekitar 4,2 kilometer. Ini yang sedang kami buka sampai ke Amborawang Laut,” ujarnya.

Beberapa rumah warga tampak berada di pinggir jalan. Tak hanya itu, lokasi stock pile batu bara juga tak sedikit.

Mereka berada tak jauh dari akses jalan penghubung tank dari laut ke Puslatpur Kodam VI. Beberapa alat berat pun tampak nangkring dibalut garis kuning militer.

“Sekarang saya diperintah buat jalan tank ke laut. Saya kerja di wilayah 724 hektare, itu halaman saya. Begitu lewat di sana, saya pasti laksanakan ganti rugi. Wajib sesuai kesepakatan masyarakat,” katanya.

Pelebaran jalan hingga penembusan sampai Amborawang, nantinya tak berguna sebagai jalur tank saja, namun, akses tersebut juga dapat digunakan masyarakat sekitar. Dengan catatan, apabila ada latihan tempur maka warga tak diperkenankan memakai akses jalan tersebut.

“Masyarakat boleh lewat situ, tak ekslusif. Tapi kalau Latihan jangan lewat dulu, apalagi beraktivitas. Latihan paling seminggu. Kita sudah sosialiaasi tahap 1, tahap 2. Sekarang menghitung karet. Tanahnya bebaskan, karetnya kita beli. Sesuai prosedur bukan ngawur. Janhan dihembuskan tentara gak mau bayar,” ungkapnya.





_Aerial photos of Fort Benning’s Digital Multi-Purpose Range Complex and Combined Arms Collective Training Facility taken in May 2011. The DMPRC opened in late 2010. (Photo by MCoE PAO Photographer U.S. Army)_
Fasilitas Modern

Kapendam VI Mulawarman Kolonel Kav Dino Martino, menambahkan belum ada daerah latihan tempur dimana kapal perang dapat menurunkan alutsista langsung ke darat. Di beberapa tempat ada yang bisa namun harus melintasi pemukiman warga. “Di sini bila terlaksana, langsung plong dan fokus,” katanya.

Apalagi ditunjang dengan fasilitas moderen yang saat ini tengah dirancang. Selain latihan militer juga dapat dipergunakan untuk latihan Pleton Tangkas (Ton Tangkas) prajurit. “Asops sudah ke sana (Singapura). Puslatpur mereka tapi kecil. Kita punya lahan yang lebih luas,” katanya.

“Justru itu, apabila ini jadi, Kodam lainnya bisa latihan batalyon pertempuran baik Kavalery, Armed dan Zipur. Ini akan jadi alternatif yang baik,” sambungnya.

_Photo: US troops from the 2nd Cavalry Regiment take part in military exercises near Kaunas, Lithuania. (The Independent)_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

Marine Rouge said:


> *KODAM VI MULAWARMAN RANCANG PUSLATPUR MODERN, LATIHAN PERANG MODEL TENTARA NATO*
> 22 OKTOBER 2018 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> Modernisasi tak bisa dielakkan. Termasuk dalam hal pembangunan Pusat Latihan Tempur (Puslatpur) TNI Angkatan Darat. Menjaga kedaulatan negara adalah tugas pokok TNI, sehingga kesiapan tempur harus ditingkatkan.
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _Tribun Kaltim (22/ 10)_, Seiring perjalanan waktu model perang pun semakin berubah. Prajurit TNI wajib dibekali latihan menghadapi ancaman, bukan lagi perang gerilya namun modern.
> 
> “Semakin lama kita harus semakin modern. Perang kita tak selamanya gerilya saja,” kata Komandan Satuan Tugas Latihan Tugas, Kolonel Inf Muhammad Yasin saat dijumpai di Puslatpur Kodam VI Mulawarman, Amborawang, Kutai Kartanegara, Kamis (19/10) lalu.
> 
> Usai melaksanakan latihan yang diikuti 460 prajurit Raider baru‑baru ini di Puslatpur Amborawang, selain melaporkan hasil latihan Kolonel Yasin juga memaparkan rancangan peningkatan sarana dan prasarana latihan kepada Pangdam VI Mulawarman Mayjen TNI Subiyanto.
> 
> “Saya paparkan Sarpraslat Modern Amborawang. Panglima merespon positif. Puslatpur kita ikuti seperti Singapura dan pusat latihan Kostrad di Cibenda, Bogor,” tuturnya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KASAD Jenderal TNI Mulyono menyaksikan Latihan Antar Kecabangan TNI AD tahun 2017 di Puslatpur Baturaja. (Tribunnews)_
> Sarpraslat Modern di Amborawang diproyeksikan dapat memfasilitasi latihan Fire Arms Training System (FATS) 300 MIL Immersive Virtual Training System. Di dalamnya terdapat sarana simulator latihan perorangan, yang mampu melakukan skenario operasi tempur bervariasi.
> 
> Dengan perlatan canggih seperti 300 derajat view menggunakan HD Screen dan 5.1 surround, Hit detection system dan recorded for AAR. Sistem latihan ini digunakan US Army dan US Marine sejak 2017.
> 
> Selain itu, Multiple Integrated Laser Engagement Systems (MILES) juga dirancang dalam Sarpraslat Modern Amborawang. Sebagai sarana latihan tempur TKT RU sampai dengan BDE Multi Korps. Prajurit dapat menggunakan laser sebagai sensor tembakan, yang dapat menimbulkan akibat sungguhan.
> 
> Model latihan ini digunakan mayoritas negara NATO, Australia, Singapura, Korea Selatan dan Jepang.
> 
> “Dapat digunakan di Jarti, Jatban dan Ranpur dalam berbagai skenario pertempuran kota,operasi khusus, penyergapan dan pertahanan. Setiap personel dan kendaraan direkam peregerakan dan tindakan yang dilakukan,” ungkapnya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Aerial photos of Fort Benning’s Digital Multi-Purpose Range Complex and Combined Arms Collective Training Facility taken in May 2011. The DMPRC opened in late 2010. (Photo by MCoE PAO Photographer/U.S. Army)_
> Digital Multi Purpose Range Complex (DMPRC) juga termasukan pengembangan Sarpraslat modern di Amborawang. Kelengkapan sarana latihan manuver tempur multi korps, baik latihan cabang maupun gabungan. Latihan tersebut menggunakan CCTV, sasaran diam dan bergerak.
> 
> “Dikendalikan dan dimonitor dengan sistem komputerisasi. Setiap personel dan kendaraan tempur direkam pergerakan dan tindakan untuk evaluasi,” jelas Kolonel Yasin.
> 
> Rancangan modernisasi sarpraslat tersebut direncanakan selesai dalam kurun waktu 5 tahun. Dengan rencana anggaran biaya (RAB) ditaksir hingga RP 136 miliar.
> 
> Dari model site plan yang direncanakan, nantinya bakal terdapat mess VVIP, tower air, gedung serbaguna, masjid, KSA, senkom, GOR, lapangan bola, barak, ruang makan, dapur, lapangan tembak pistol, lapbak 100 hingga 300 meter, bungker, pos tinjau, jalan klas I (50%), Jalan Klas II (605) dan Jalan Klas II (100%).
> 
> Memiliki kontur geografis yang wahid, membuat kawasan Amborawang dijadikan pusat latihan tempur TNI. Seluas 724 hektare kawasan latihan tempur dikuasai Kodam di atas tanah Amborawang. “Kontur geografis memenuhi syarat, ada gunung, hutan, air gak begitu susah, ada Tahura,” tuturnya.
> 
> Ditambah, lokasi latihan tempur tersebut dekat dengan laut. Hanya 4,2 kilometer dari batas ujung, bisa dijumpai garis pantai Amborawang Laut.
> 
> Sesuai arahan, melihat pemaparan evaluasi latihan prajurit Raider pada September 2018 lalu, Pangdam VI Mulawarman Mayjen TNI Subiyanto meminta agar Puslatpur Kodam VI ditata ulang. Modernisasi jadi kata kunci.
> 
> “Kita buat yang modern. Paling mendesak ini latihan Kavaleri, Desember 2018 nanti. Yang paling utama jalur dulu, pelebaran jalan sampai laut,” katanya.
> 
> Tribun diberi kesempatan melihat proses pelebaran akses jalan yang diproyeksikan sebagai jalur tank militer. Menaiki tank AMX 13 buatan perancis tahun 1960, ditemani Kapendam VI Mulawarman Kolonel Kav Dino Martino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _AMX 13 13th cavalry battalion Satya Lembuswana (TNI AD)_
> Pengamatan, Tribun, akses jalan yang dilalui masih tanah. Hujan yang turun di perjalanan membuat tanah basah dan becek. Namun hal itu tak jadi masalah bagi tank untuk melintasi jalan yang sedang dilakukan pelebaran.
> 
> “Dari pantai menuju base camp itu sekitar 7,1 kilometer. Nah kalau dari sini (patok batas kawasan Puslatpur) sekitar 4,2 kilometer. Ini yang sedang kami buka sampai ke Amborawang Laut,” ujarnya.
> 
> Sesuai arahan, melihat pemaparan evaluasi latihan prajurit Raider pada September 2018 lalu, Pangdam VI Mulawarman Mayjen TNI Subiyanto meminta agar Puslatpur Kodam VI ditata ulang. Modernisasi jadi kata kunci.
> 
> “Kita buat yang modern. Paling mendesak ini latihan Kavaleri, Desember 2018 nanti. Yang paling utama jalur dulu, pelebaran jalan sampai laut,” katanya.
> 
> Tribun diberi kesempatan melihat proses pelebaran akses jalan yang diproyeksikan sebagai jalur tank militer. Menaiki tank AMX 13 buatan perancis tahun 1960, ditemani Kapendam VI Mulawarman Kolonel Kav Dino Martino.
> 
> Pengamatan, Tribun, akses jalan yang dilalui masih tanah. Hujan yang turun di perjalanan membuat tanah basah dan becek. Namun hal itu tak jadi masalah bagi tank untuk melintasi jalan yang sedang dilakukan pelebaran.
> 
> “Dari pantai menuju base camp itu sekitar 7,1 kilometer. Nah kalau dari sini (patok batas kawasan Puslatpur) sekitar 4,2 kilometer. Ini yang sedang kami buka sampai ke Amborawang Laut,” ujarnya.
> 
> Beberapa rumah warga tampak berada di pinggir jalan. Tak hanya itu, lokasi stock pile batu bara juga tak sedikit.
> 
> Mereka berada tak jauh dari akses jalan penghubung tank dari laut ke Puslatpur Kodam VI. Beberapa alat berat pun tampak nangkring dibalut garis kuning militer.
> 
> “Sekarang saya diperintah buat jalan tank ke laut. Saya kerja di wilayah 724 hektare, itu halaman saya. Begitu lewat di sana, saya pasti laksanakan ganti rugi. Wajib sesuai kesepakatan masyarakat,” katanya.
> 
> Pelebaran jalan hingga penembusan sampai Amborawang, nantinya tak berguna sebagai jalur tank saja, namun, akses tersebut juga dapat digunakan masyarakat sekitar. Dengan catatan, apabila ada latihan tempur maka warga tak diperkenankan memakai akses jalan tersebut.
> 
> “Masyarakat boleh lewat situ, tak ekslusif. Tapi kalau Latihan jangan lewat dulu, apalagi beraktivitas. Latihan paling seminggu. Kita sudah sosialiaasi tahap 1, tahap 2. Sekarang menghitung karet. Tanahnya bebaskan, karetnya kita beli. Sesuai prosedur bukan ngawur. Janhan dihembuskan tentara gak mau bayar,” ungkapnya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Aerial photos of Fort Benning’s Digital Multi-Purpose Range Complex and Combined Arms Collective Training Facility taken in May 2011. The DMPRC opened in late 2010. (Photo by MCoE PAO Photographer U.S. Army)_
> Fasilitas Modern
> 
> Kapendam VI Mulawarman Kolonel Kav Dino Martino, menambahkan belum ada daerah latihan tempur dimana kapal perang dapat menurunkan alutsista langsung ke darat. Di beberapa tempat ada yang bisa namun harus melintasi pemukiman warga. “Di sini bila terlaksana, langsung plong dan fokus,” katanya.
> 
> Apalagi ditunjang dengan fasilitas moderen yang saat ini tengah dirancang. Selain latihan militer juga dapat dipergunakan untuk latihan Pleton Tangkas (Ton Tangkas) prajurit. “Asops sudah ke sana (Singapura). Puslatpur mereka tapi kecil. Kita punya lahan yang lebih luas,” katanya.
> 
> “Justru itu, apabila ini jadi, Kodam lainnya bisa latihan batalyon pertempuran baik Kavalery, Armed dan Zipur. Ini akan jadi alternatif yang baik,” sambungnya.
> 
> _Photo: US troops from the 2nd Cavalry Regiment take part in military exercises near Kaunas, Lithuania. (The Independent)_


Now THIS is exciting news..


----------



## Nike




----------



## Var Dracon

Now it's only "Harimau" (Tiger). I think it should be Harimau Hitam (Black Tiger) to differentiate it from ww2 tank. But whatever, kaplan means Tiger in turkish.


----------



## Nike

Var Dracon said:


> Now it's only "Harimau" (Tiger). I think it should be Harimau Hitam (Black Tiger) to differentiate it from ww2 tank. But whatever, kaplan means Tiger in turkish.



Should be the patch badge image for "harimau" operator

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian, Indian defense ministers discuss cooperation in defense industry*
Rabu, 24 Oktober 2018 00:32 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





Minister of Defense Ryamizard Ryacudu (right) talks with Indian Defense Minister Smt Nirmala Sitharaman before holding a meeting at the Ministry of Defense, Jakarta, Tuesday (Oct/23/2018). ANTARA PHOTOS / Aprillio Akbar / pras.

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu held a bilateral meeting with his Indian counterpart, Nirmala Sitharaman, to discuss cooperation in the defense industry.

"The visit of Minister (Sitharaman) here aims to strengthen defense cooperation between the two countries. India has a good capacity in its defense industry," Ryacudu told the press after the meeting at the Defense Ministry in Jakarta, on Tuesday.

The military products from India that can be used by Indonesia include radar and drones.

Those defense tools are needed to secure regions in the archipelago.

In addition to discussing cooperation in the defense industry, both ministers also talked about maritime cooperation and disaster management.

India, according to Ryacudu, is eager to join the joint patrol in the Malacca Strait, a cooperation that has been carried out by Indonesia and its neighbouring country, Malaysia.

However, Malaysia has not give approval for India`s participation in jointing the patrol.

Indonesia and India will also cooperate in the training of Sukhoi pilots, noting that India has many Russian-made jet fighters.

Also, Indonesia`s PT Len and India`s Bharat Electronic Ltd are to sign a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) on the procurement of radar. The signing is expected to be carried out during the Indo Defence Expo and Forum, to be held in Jakarta, 7-10 November 2018.

Ryacudu said he appreciated the long-range missiles, which he considered to be an example of the technological progress made by India. Such progress is in line with Indonesia`s vision to build seven national flagship programs in the defense industry, including mastering missile technology.



Mutual benefit

Meanwhile, Indian Defense Minister Nirmala Shitaraman said that the defense cooperation with Indonesia was very beneficial, noting that much had been improved.

For the field of disaster management, India will provide more assistance if Indonesia requests it.

"In this meeting, we shared more information and mutual benefits," she said.

At present, India and Indonesia have had three bilateral forums in the security sector at various levels, those include Biennial Meetings at the level of Minister of Defense, the Joint Defense Cooperation Committee (JDCC) at the level of Secretary General and Indonesia-India Security Dialogue (IISD) at the level of Coordinating Minister for Politics and Security.

Defense cooperation between India and Indonesia has a legal basis in the Defense Cooperation Agreement (DCA) signed in January 2001.

DCA had been revised jointly and signed by both parties in May 2018. The document has been handed over, in conjunction with Indian PM Narendra Modi`s visit to Indonesia in May 2018.



Reporting by Syaiful Hakim
Reporting by Yashinta Difa Pramudyani

Editor: Andi Abdussalam

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018
https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/11...sters-discuss-cooperation-in-defense-industry

Radar deal with India, I know Bharat Electric had good roster of radar products, missiles system maybe Brahmos and Akash SAM. Meanwhile it need time for their AWACS systems to goes on trial and test, for the rest is not too promising at all


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Marine Rouge said:


> *Indonesian, Indian defense ministers discuss cooperation in defense industry*
> Rabu, 24 Oktober 2018 00:32 WIB - 0 Views
> 
> Reporter: Antara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minister of Defense Ryamizard Ryacudu (right) talks with Indian Defense Minister Smt Nirmala Sitharaman before holding a meeting at the Ministry of Defense, Jakarta, Tuesday (Oct/23/2018). ANTARA PHOTOS / Aprillio Akbar / pras.
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu held a bilateral meeting with his Indian counterpart, Nirmala Sitharaman, to discuss cooperation in the defense industry.
> 
> "The visit of Minister (Sitharaman) here aims to strengthen defense cooperation between the two countries. India has a good capacity in its defense industry," Ryacudu told the press after the meeting at the Defense Ministry in Jakarta, on Tuesday.
> 
> The military products from India that can be used by Indonesia include radar and drones.
> 
> Those defense tools are needed to secure regions in the archipelago.
> 
> In addition to discussing cooperation in the defense industry, both ministers also talked about maritime cooperation and disaster management.
> 
> India, according to Ryacudu, is eager to join the joint patrol in the Malacca Strait, a cooperation that has been carried out by Indonesia and its neighbouring country, Malaysia.
> 
> However, Malaysia has not give approval for India`s participation in jointing the patrol.
> 
> Indonesia and India will also cooperate in the training of Sukhoi pilots, noting that India has many Russian-made jet fighters.
> 
> Also, Indonesia`s PT Len and India`s Bharat Electronic Ltd are to sign a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) on the procurement of radar. The signing is expected to be carried out during the Indo Defence Expo and Forum, to be held in Jakarta, 7-10 November 2018.
> 
> Ryacudu said he appreciated the long-range missiles, which he considered to be an example of the technological progress made by India. Such progress is in line with Indonesia`s vision to build seven national flagship programs in the defense industry, including mastering missile technology.
> 
> 
> 
> Mutual benefit
> 
> Meanwhile, Indian Defense Minister Nirmala Shitaraman said that the defense cooperation with Indonesia was very beneficial, noting that much had been improved.
> 
> For the field of disaster management, India will provide more assistance if Indonesia requests it.
> 
> "In this meeting, we shared more information and mutual benefits," she said.
> 
> At present, India and Indonesia have had three bilateral forums in the security sector at various levels, those include Biennial Meetings at the level of Minister of Defense, the Joint Defense Cooperation Committee (JDCC) at the level of Secretary General and Indonesia-India Security Dialogue (IISD) at the level of Coordinating Minister for Politics and Security.
> 
> Defense cooperation between India and Indonesia has a legal basis in the Defense Cooperation Agreement (DCA) signed in January 2001.
> 
> DCA had been revised jointly and signed by both parties in May 2018. The document has been handed over, in conjunction with Indian PM Narendra Modi`s visit to Indonesia in May 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> Reporting by Syaiful Hakim
> Reporting by Yashinta Difa Pramudyani
> 
> Editor: Andi Abdussalam
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018
> https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/11...sters-discuss-cooperation-in-defense-industry
> 
> Radar deal with India, I know Bharat Electric had good roster of radar products, missiles system maybe Brahmos and Akash SAM. Meanwhile it need time for their AWACS systems to goes on trial and test, for the rest is not too promising at all



Long range missile ?

Barak-8er ?
Agni VI ?

Gubraaak !!!


----------



## UMNOPutra

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Long range missile ?
> 
> Barak-8er ?
> Agni VI ?
> 
> Gubraaak !!!



Any news or progress regarding your C705 project (ToT with PRC) ?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> Radar deal with India, I know Bharat Electric had good roster of radar products, missiles system maybe Brahmos and Akash SAM. Meanwhile it need time for their AWACS systems to goes on trial and test, for the rest is not too promising at all



Strongly doubt about BrahMos. That bird is so big & heavy it require further modification (structural reinforcement) for the launching platform.
Most likely it will be AEWCS. DRDO is definitely a good affordable alternative








Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Long range missile ?
> 
> Barak-8er ?
> Agni VI ?
> 
> Gubraaak !!!



Nobody mention about offensive missile system. Furthermore India is MTCR signatory


----------



## Var Dracon

UMNOPutra said:


> Any news or progress regarding your C705 project (ToT with PRC) ?



C-705 license production is a joke since like 2014. I have made an article about it. Chinese only want market, not offering license to produce.


----------



## UMNOPutra

Var Dracon said:


> C-705 license production is a joke since like 2014. I have made an article about it. Chinese only want market, not offering license to produce.



Thanks ....Do you have same problems with other countries ?


----------



## Nike

*India and Indonesia prepare joint production projects*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
24 October 2018
India and Indonesia have pinpointed areas of potential defence industrial collaboration as part of their deepening defence partnerships, a statement by the Indian Ministry of Defence (MoD) said on 23 October.

The statement did not elaborate but said the two countries had also agreed to establish a forum to support such collaboration. The statement was issued following talks in Jakarta between Indonesian defence minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and his visiting Indian counterpart Nirmala Sitharaman.

“Potential areas of co-operation in the field of defence industries and defence research and development were identified between the two countries,” said the Indian MoD. “Both ministers agreed to set up working groups to progress the mutually agreed areas of bilateral defence engagement, and desired that these working groups meet at the earliest opportunity in India.”


----------



## deadlast

*KAL MAMUJU PERKUAT ALUTSISTA TNI ANGKATAN LAUT*
posted @ Tuesday, October 23, 2018 9:34 PM by Dispenal Mabesal




Jakarta,- Kapal Angkatan Laut (KAL) Mamuju I-6-64 hasil karya anak- bangsa dan dibangun PT. Tesco Indomaritim memperkuat alat Utama Sista Persenjataan (Alutsista) TNI AL setelah diserahterimakan dari PT. Tesco Indomaritim kepada TNI Angkatan Laut yang dilanjutkan dengan Peresmian serta Pengukuhan Komandan KAL di Pantai Mutiara Ancol, Jakarta Utara, Selasa (23/10).

Penyerahan KAL Mamuju dilaksanakan Dirut PT. Tesco Indomaritim Dr. Jamin Basuki kepada Kepala Dinas Pengadaan Angkatan Laut (Kadisadal) Laksma TNI Prasetya Nugraha, S.T., M.Sc, yang selanjutnya diserahkan kepada Asisten Logistik (Aslog) Kasal Laksda TNI Mulyadi, S.IP., M.A.P.

Sehubungan dengan penggunaan kapal yang berada di wilayah Koarmada II dalam hal ini Lantamal VI Makasar, maka KAL Mamuju diserahkan Asisten Logistik (Aslog) Kasal Laksda TNI Mulyadi, S.IP., M.A.P kepada Pangkoarmada II Laksamana Muda TNI Mintoro Yulianto, S.Sos., M.Si., diwakili Aslog Pangkoarmada II Kolonel Laut (T) Admuji yang selanjutnya diserahkan ke Komandan Lantamal VI Makasar Laksma TNI Dwi Sulaksono, S.H., M.Tr (Han).

Seusai acara serahterima KAL Mamuju, dilanjutkan dengan Peresmian dan Pengukuhan Mayor Laut (P) Andi Johan sebagai Komandan KAL Mamuju dalam suatu upacara dengan Inspektur Upacara Asisten Logistik Kasal Laksda TNI Moeljadi.

Aslog kasal Lakda TNI Mulyadi, S.IP., M.A.P dalam sambutannya mengatakan penyerahan dan peresmian kapal Fast Offshore Patrol Combat (FOPC) 36 M yaitu KAL Mamuju kedalam jajaran kapal TNI AL merupakan kebijakan yang relevan dengan kebijakan pemerintah dalam mewujudkan negara Indonesia sebagai negara maritim yang berinteraksi diantara negara pantai di dunia.

Lebih lanjut dikatakan dalam kegiatan operasi diharapkan dengan bergabungnya KAL Mamuju akan dapat diproyeksikan untuk memenuhi tuntutan tugas sebagai sarana pengamanan wilayah, khususnya wilayah perairan Lantamal VI Makasar.

KAL Mamuju dibangun oleh PT. Tesco Indomaritim Bekasi dengan panjang 38 M, lebar 7,30 M dengan kecepatan maksimal 25 knot. Diawaki 25 ABK dan 8 pasukan khusus dan mampu berlayar selama 5 hari.

Turut hadir dalam kegiatan ini Pangkoarmada I Laksda TNI Yudo Margono, S.E., M.M., Danlantamal III Jakarta Laksma TNI Denih Hendrata., S.E., M.M., Dansatgas pengadaan KAL Kolonel Laut (P) Uki Prasetya, ST, serta pejabat dan staff PT Tesco Indomaritim Bekasi.

Demikian berita Dinas Penerangan Angkatan Laut.
https://www.tnial.mil.id/tabid/79/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/51450/Default.aspx
-----------
A new 38 meters "Fast Offshore Patrol Combat (FOPC)" boats made by PT. Tesco Indomaritim, inducted to Indonesian navy services as KAL Mamuju I-6-64.

Looks like she's armed with a new 30mm RCWS,






Spoiler: Live fire test videos












seems like they changed the hull number from I.6-33 to I.6-64


Possibly MSI SEAHAWK LW30M A1, CMIIW




http://www.navyrecognition.com/inde...systems-with-14-5mm-kpv-30mm-atk-cannons.html

Turns out they (MSI-Defense & PT. Tesco Indomaritim) has been in touch since 2014.
https://www.janes.com/article/45409/new-targets-in-sight-for-seahawk-gun-family-id14d2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigmack

deadlast said:


> *KAL MAMUJU PERKUAT ALUTSISTA TNI ANGKATAN LAUT*
> posted @ Tuesday, October 23, 2018 9:34 PM by Dispenal Mabesal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta,- Kapal Angkatan Laut (KAL) Mamuju I-6-64 hasil karya anak- bangsa dan dibangun PT. Tesco Indomaritim memperkuat alat Utama Sista Persenjataan (Alutsista) TNI AL setelah diserahterimakan dari PT. Tesco Indomaritim kepada TNI Angkatan Laut yang dilanjutkan dengan Peresmian serta Pengukuhan Komandan KAL di Pantai Mutiara Ancol, Jakarta Utara, Selasa (23/10).
> 
> Penyerahan KAL Mamuju dilaksanakan Dirut PT. Tesco Indomaritim Dr. Jamin Basuki kepada Kepala Dinas Pengadaan Angkatan Laut (Kadisadal) Laksma TNI Prasetya Nugraha, S.T., M.Sc, yang selanjutnya diserahkan kepada Asisten Logistik (Aslog) Kasal Laksda TNI Mulyadi, S.IP., M.A.P.
> 
> Sehubungan dengan penggunaan kapal yang berada di wilayah Koarmada II dalam hal ini Lantamal VI Makasar, maka KAL Mamuju diserahkan Asisten Logistik (Aslog) Kasal Laksda TNI Mulyadi, S.IP., M.A.P kepada Pangkoarmada II Laksamana Muda TNI Mintoro Yulianto, S.Sos., M.Si., diwakili Aslog Pangkoarmada II Kolonel Laut (T) Admuji yang selanjutnya diserahkan ke Komandan Lantamal VI Makasar Laksma TNI Dwi Sulaksono, S.H., M.Tr (Han).
> 
> Seusai acara serahterima KAL Mamuju, dilanjutkan dengan Peresmian dan Pengukuhan Mayor Laut (P) Andi Johan sebagai Komandan KAL Mamuju dalam suatu upacara dengan Inspektur Upacara Asisten Logistik Kasal Laksda TNI Moeljadi.
> 
> Aslog kasal Lakda TNI Mulyadi, S.IP., M.A.P dalam sambutannya mengatakan penyerahan dan peresmian kapal Fast Offshore Patrol Combat (FOPC) 36 M yaitu KAL Mamuju kedalam jajaran kapal TNI AL merupakan kebijakan yang relevan dengan kebijakan pemerintah dalam mewujudkan negara Indonesia sebagai negara maritim yang berinteraksi diantara negara pantai di dunia.
> 
> Lebih lanjut dikatakan dalam kegiatan operasi diharapkan dengan bergabungnya KAL Mamuju akan dapat diproyeksikan untuk memenuhi tuntutan tugas sebagai sarana pengamanan wilayah, khususnya wilayah perairan Lantamal VI Makasar.
> 
> KAL Mamuju dibangun oleh PT. Tesco Indomaritim Bekasi dengan panjang 38 M, lebar 7,30 M dengan kecepatan maksimal 25 knot. Diawaki 25 ABK dan 8 pasukan khusus dan mampu berlayar selama 5 hari.
> 
> Turut hadir dalam kegiatan ini Pangkoarmada I Laksda TNI Yudo Margono, S.E., M.M., Danlantamal III Jakarta Laksma TNI Denih Hendrata., S.E., M.M., Dansatgas pengadaan KAL Kolonel Laut (P) Uki Prasetya, ST, serta pejabat dan staff PT Tesco Indomaritim Bekasi.
> 
> Demikian berita Dinas Penerangan Angkatan Laut.
> https://www.tnial.mil.id/tabid/79/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/51450/Default.aspx
> -----------
> A new 38 meters "Fast Offshore Patrol Combat (FOPC)" boats made by PT. Tesco Indomaritim, inducted to Indonesian navy services as KAL Mamuju I-6-64.
> 
> Looks like she's armed with a new 30mm RCWS,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Live fire test videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like they changed the hull number from I.6-33 to I.6-64
> 
> 
> Possibly MSI SEAHAWK LW30M A1, CMIIW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.navyrecognition.com/inde...systems-with-14-5mm-kpv-30mm-atk-cannons.html
> 
> Turns out they (MSI-Defense & PT. Tesco Indomaritim) has been in touch since 2014.
> https://www.janes.com/article/45409/new-targets-in-sight-for-seahawk-gun-family-id14d2



TNI-AL already use Otmel Marlin 30mm for some patrol boat. 
Why they chenge to MSI ya?


----------



## striver44

bigmack said:


> TNI-AL already use Otmel Marlin 30mm for some patrol boat.
> Why they chenge to MSI ya?


Because kandungan lokal


----------



## bigmack

striver44 said:


> Because kandungan lokal


 
so that's mean we licensed MSI stuff or some part of it?


----------



## deadlast

bigmack said:


> TNI-AL already use Otmel Marlin 30mm for some patrol boat.
> Why they chenge to MSI ya?


Well, why not? they have source their ship's guns from at least 9+ countries (not counting machine gun, personnel weapons and marinir inventories) some even have different 'gun' inside some weapon system [i.e: I think I have seen one photo of TNI-AL Oto Melara Marlin WS that had different barrel or even the gun (Mauser Mk30-2) than the rest of them (ATK-Mk44 Bushmaster II) also CMIIW].


----------



## Var Dracon

Pindad Excava 200 amphibious version (swipe left) 

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1681452675296402




.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*PANGLIMA TNI: TAHUN DEPAN KAMI AKAN TERIMA ALUTSISTA CANGGIH*
25 OKTOBER 2018 DIANEKO_LC 2 KOMENTAR


Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto menyebut, jumlah pelanggaran perbatasan di Indonesia semakin menurun selama empat tahun terakhir.

“Pelanggaran wilayah di NKRI memang masih terjadi, tapi sekarang angkanya terus menurun,” ujar Hadi Tjahjanto dalam konferensi pers pencapaian empat tahun kinerja pemerintahan Jokowi-JK di Gedung III Sekretariat Negara, Jakarta, Kamis (25/10/2018).

Dilansir dari laman _Kompas (25/ 10)_, Dalam kurun waktu 1 tahun terakhir, TNI melaksanakan penindakan kepada pelaku pelanggaran wilayah teritorial NKRI yang dilakukan oleh 25 pesawat asing dan 4 kapal asing.

Adapun, sepanjang empat tahun terakhir, total TNI berhasil mendeteksi sekaligus menghalau pelaku pelanggaran wilayah teritorial NKRI oleh 286 pesawat asing dan 26 kapal asing.

Dalam mempertebal kekuatan di daerah terpencil, TNI juga menggelar kekuatan baru. Ini sekaligus demi menyingkronisasi dengan agenda pembangunan nasional.

“Gelar kekuatan yang dilaksanakan adalah pembentukan Divisi Infanteri III Kostrad di Sulawesi Selatan, Koarmada III dan Pasukan Maritim III di Sorong dan pembentukan Koopsau III di Biak,” ujar Hadi.

Dalam memperkuat aksi penindakan terhadap pelanggaran wilayah teritorial NKRI, lanjut Hadi, TNI juga mengadakan sejumlah alutsista demi mendukung itu.

“Tahun depan akan kembali kami terima berbagai alutsista canggih, misalnya peluncur roket multilaras MLRS Astros, Rudal Truck, kapal selam, LPD dan pesawat tanpa awak,” ujar Hadi.

_Photo: MLRS ASTROS (divif 2 kostrad)_

Likely there is deal for Astros 2 several years ago

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigmack

Marine Rouge said:


> *PANGLIMA TNI: TAHUN DEPAN KAMI AKAN TERIMA ALUTSISTA CANGGIH*
> 25 OKTOBER 2018 DIANEKO_LC 2 KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto menyebut, jumlah pelanggaran perbatasan di Indonesia semakin menurun selama empat tahun terakhir.
> 
> “Pelanggaran wilayah di NKRI memang masih terjadi, tapi sekarang angkanya terus menurun,” ujar Hadi Tjahjanto dalam konferensi pers pencapaian empat tahun kinerja pemerintahan Jokowi-JK di Gedung III Sekretariat Negara, Jakarta, Kamis (25/10/2018).
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _Kompas (25/ 10)_, Dalam kurun waktu 1 tahun terakhir, TNI melaksanakan penindakan kepada pelaku pelanggaran wilayah teritorial NKRI yang dilakukan oleh 25 pesawat asing dan 4 kapal asing.
> 
> Adapun, sepanjang empat tahun terakhir, total TNI berhasil mendeteksi sekaligus menghalau pelaku pelanggaran wilayah teritorial NKRI oleh 286 pesawat asing dan 26 kapal asing.
> 
> Dalam mempertebal kekuatan di daerah terpencil, TNI juga menggelar kekuatan baru. Ini sekaligus demi menyingkronisasi dengan agenda pembangunan nasional.
> 
> “Gelar kekuatan yang dilaksanakan adalah pembentukan Divisi Infanteri III Kostrad di Sulawesi Selatan, Koarmada III dan Pasukan Maritim III di Sorong dan pembentukan Koopsau III di Biak,” ujar Hadi.
> 
> Dalam memperkuat aksi penindakan terhadap pelanggaran wilayah teritorial NKRI, lanjut Hadi, TNI juga mengadakan sejumlah alutsista demi mendukung itu.
> 
> “Tahun depan akan kembali kami terima berbagai alutsista canggih, misalnya peluncur roket multilaras MLRS Astros, Rudal Truck, kapal selam, LPD dan pesawat tanpa awak,” ujar Hadi.
> 
> _Photo: MLRS ASTROS (divif 2 kostrad)_
> 
> Likely there is deal for Astros 2 several years ago



what is "Rudal Truck"?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

bigmack said:


> what is "Rudal Truck"?



Starstreak mounted on vehicular platform


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

INDONESIA
*PT PAL INCAR KONTRAK ALUTSISTA PADA AKHIR TAHUN 2018*
26 OKTOBER 2018 DIANEKO_LC 2 KOMENTAR
PT PAL memperkirakan pesanan kapal dari militer masih menjadi prioritas utama bisnis perusahaan pada tahun 2019.

Direktur Utama PT PAL, Budiman Saleh, menuturkan pihaknya tengah mengincar beberapa kontrak baru. Diharapkan penetapan perusahaan sebagai penyedia kapal bagi Alutsista ditetapkan pada akhir 2018 ini, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Bisnis (25/ 10)_.

“Pada 2018 ini bisa _secure_ mendapatkan kontrak-kontrak Alutsista. beberapa kontrak diperoleh di akhir tahun ini,” kata Budiman, Kamis (25/10/2018).

Dia menuturkan, selain kontrak kapal untuk militer, pihaknya mendapatkan kontrak membangun kapal niaga. Perusahaan juga mendapatkan _overhaul_ kapal permukaan dan kapal selam, serta proyek kelistrikan.

“Pada 2018 ini repair _overhaul_ sudah mulai untuk pekerjaan di luar negeri,” katanya.

Meski memiliki kontrak pembangun sejumlah kapal baru maupun perawatan, Budiman tidak bersedia menyebutkan pendapatan yang berhasil dibukukan perusahaan. Dia hanya bersedia menyebutkan pihaknya sudah menyiapkan modal kerja yang cukup untuk merampungkan setiap pekerjaan.

“Estimasi 2018 dan 2019 plus minus sama. Jumlahnya belum dihitung,” katanya.

_Photo: KRI RE Martadinata 331 dalam RIMPAC 2018 (defence.pk)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Harimau/Kaplan MT Tank

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Aviation 12th Assault Squadron AS550 C3 Fennec light attack helicopter. Credit to Skadron12/Serbu.

















        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike




----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Caption (translated): The newly developed twin-engine S / UAV (Anka 2) of TAI is being tested in a low-speed tunnel in Indonesia. TAI will produce joint S / UAV with Indonesia.







        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

Indonesia starts climbing as major arms importer, reach top ten between 2012-2017, the trend is only be continuing in near future 

https://www.google.co.id/url?sa=t&s...FjAEegQIARAB&usg=AOvVaw2ekAkktbRFjwuHQpin15HY

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesian plane with 189 aboard crashes into sea near Jakarta, wreckage found*

JAKARTA (Reuters) - An aircraft with 189 people on board is believed to have sunk after crashing into the sea off Indonesia’s island of Java on Monday, shortly after takeoff from the capital on its way to the country’s tin-mining hub, officials said.

A spokesman for Indonesia’s search and rescue agency said the Lion Air flight, JT610, lost contact 13 minutes after takeoff, adding that a tug boat leaving the capital’s port had seen the craft falling.

“It has been confirmed that it has crashed,” the spokesman, Yusuf Latif, said by text message, when asked about the fate of the plane, which air tracking service Flightradar 24 identified as a Boeing 737 MAX 8.

Debris thought to be from the plane, including aircraft seats, was found near an offshore refining facility in the Java Sea, an official of state energy firm Pertamina said.

Wreckage had been found near where the plane lost contact with air traffic officials on the ground, said Muhmmad Syaugi, the head of the search and rescue agency.

“We don’t know yet whether there are any survivors,” Syaugi told a news conference, adding that no distress signal had been received from the aircraft’s emergency locator transmitter.

“We hope, we pray, but we cannot confirm.”

An official of Indonesia’s safety transport committee said he could not confirm the cause of the crash, which would have to wait until the recovery of the plane’s black boxes, as the cockpit voice recorder and data flight recorder are known.

“We will collect all data from the control tower,” said Soerjanto Tjahjono. “The plane is so modern, it transmits data from the plane and that we will review too. But the most important is the blackbox.”

Australia had not received signals from the plane’s emergency locator either, it told Indonesia in a reply to a query, agency chief Syaugi said.

The effort to locate the wreckage and retrieve the black bloxes will represent the second major deep sea recovery challenge for Indonesian investigators after an AirAsia Airbus jet crashed into the Java Sea in December 2015.

Under international rules, the U.S. National Transporation Safety Board will automatically assist with the inquiry into Monday’s crash, backed up by technical advisers from Boeing and U.S.-French engine maker CFM International, co-owned by General Electric and Safran.

Boeing is aware of the airplane accident reports and is “closely monitoring” the situation, a company spokesman told Reuters.

The flight took off from Jakarta around 6.20 a.m. and was due to have landed in the capital of the Bangka-Belitung tin mining region at 7.20 a.m., the Flightradar 24 website showed.

“We cannot give any comment at this moment,” Edward Sirait, chief executive of Lion Air Group, told Reuters, adding that a news conference was planned for later on Monday. “We are trying to collect all the information and data.”

Preliminary flight tracking data from Flightradar24 shows the aircraft climbed to around 5,000 feet (1,524 m) before losing, and then regaining, height, before finally falling toward the sea.

It was last recorded at 3,650 feet (1,113 m) and its speed had risen to 345 knots, according to raw data captured by the respected tracking website, which could not immediately be confirmed.

Its last recorded position was about 15 km (9 miles) north of the Indonesian coastline, according to a Google Maps reference of the last coordinates reported by Flightradar24.

The accident is the first to be reported that involves the widely-sold Boeing 737 MAX, an updated, more fuel-efficient version of the manufacturer’s workhorse single-aisle jet. The first Boeing 737 MAX jets were introduced into service in 2017.

The very first global delivery went to Lion Air’s Malaysian subsidiary, Malindo Air.

Indonesia is one of the world’s fastest-growing aviation markets, but its safety record is patchy.

Founded in 1999, Lion Air’s only fatal accident to date was in 2004, when an MD-82 crashed upon landing at Solo City, killing 25 of the 163 people on board, the Flight Safety Foundation’s Aviation Safety Network says.

However, six other Lion Air jets, including one that crash-landed in the water short of the runway at the Indonesian resort island of Bali in 2013, were damaged beyond repair in various accidents, according to Aviation Safety Network.

Lion Air was removed from the European Union’s air safety blacklist in June 2016.

The privately owned airline in April announced a firm order to buy 50 Boeing 737 MAX 10 narrowbody jets with a list price of $6.24 billion. It is one of the U.S. planemaker’s largest customers globally.

source

Baca diberita penumpangnya ada yang dari DPRD, BPK, MA, dan KEMENKEU.


----------



## striver44

jek_sperrow said:


> *Indonesian plane with 189 aboard crashes into sea near Jakarta, wreckage found*
> 
> JAKARTA (Reuters) - An aircraft with 189 people on board is believed to have sunk after crashing into the sea off Indonesia’s island of Java on Monday, shortly after takeoff from the capital on its way to the country’s tin-mining hub, officials said.
> 
> A spokesman for Indonesia’s search and rescue agency said the Lion Air flight, JT610, lost contact 13 minutes after takeoff, adding that a tug boat leaving the capital’s port had seen the craft falling.
> 
> “It has been confirmed that it has crashed,” the spokesman, Yusuf Latif, said by text message, when asked about the fate of the plane, which air tracking service Flightradar 24 identified as a Boeing 737 MAX 8.
> 
> Debris thought to be from the plane, including aircraft seats, was found near an offshore refining facility in the Java Sea, an official of state energy firm Pertamina said.
> 
> Wreckage had been found near where the plane lost contact with air traffic officials on the ground, said Muhmmad Syaugi, the head of the search and rescue agency.
> 
> “We don’t know yet whether there are any survivors,” Syaugi told a news conference, adding that no distress signal had been received from the aircraft’s emergency locator transmitter.
> 
> “We hope, we pray, but we cannot confirm.”
> 
> An official of Indonesia’s safety transport committee said he could not confirm the cause of the crash, which would have to wait until the recovery of the plane’s black boxes, as the cockpit voice recorder and data flight recorder are known.
> 
> “We will collect all data from the control tower,” said Soerjanto Tjahjono. “The plane is so modern, it transmits data from the plane and that we will review too. But the most important is the blackbox.”
> 
> Australia had not received signals from the plane’s emergency locator either, it told Indonesia in a reply to a query, agency chief Syaugi said.
> 
> The effort to locate the wreckage and retrieve the black bloxes will represent the second major deep sea recovery challenge for Indonesian investigators after an AirAsia Airbus jet crashed into the Java Sea in December 2015.
> 
> Under international rules, the U.S. National Transporation Safety Board will automatically assist with the inquiry into Monday’s crash, backed up by technical advisers from Boeing and U.S.-French engine maker CFM International, co-owned by General Electric and Safran.
> 
> Boeing is aware of the airplane accident reports and is “closely monitoring” the situation, a company spokesman told Reuters.
> 
> The flight took off from Jakarta around 6.20 a.m. and was due to have landed in the capital of the Bangka-Belitung tin mining region at 7.20 a.m., the Flightradar 24 website showed.
> 
> “We cannot give any comment at this moment,” Edward Sirait, chief executive of Lion Air Group, told Reuters, adding that a news conference was planned for later on Monday. “We are trying to collect all the information and data.”
> 
> Preliminary flight tracking data from Flightradar24 shows the aircraft climbed to around 5,000 feet (1,524 m) before losing, and then regaining, height, before finally falling toward the sea.
> 
> It was last recorded at 3,650 feet (1,113 m) and its speed had risen to 345 knots, according to raw data captured by the respected tracking website, which could not immediately be confirmed.
> 
> Its last recorded position was about 15 km (9 miles) north of the Indonesian coastline, according to a Google Maps reference of the last coordinates reported by Flightradar24.
> 
> The accident is the first to be reported that involves the widely-sold Boeing 737 MAX, an updated, more fuel-efficient version of the manufacturer’s workhorse single-aisle jet. The first Boeing 737 MAX jets were introduced into service in 2017.
> 
> The very first global delivery went to Lion Air’s Malaysian subsidiary, Malindo Air.
> 
> Indonesia is one of the world’s fastest-growing aviation markets, but its safety record is patchy.
> 
> Founded in 1999, Lion Air’s only fatal accident to date was in 2004, when an MD-82 crashed upon landing at Solo City, killing 25 of the 163 people on board, the Flight Safety Foundation’s Aviation Safety Network says.
> 
> However, six other Lion Air jets, including one that crash-landed in the water short of the runway at the Indonesian resort island of Bali in 2013, were damaged beyond repair in various accidents, according to Aviation Safety Network.
> 
> Lion Air was removed from the European Union’s air safety blacklist in June 2016.
> 
> The privately owned airline in April announced a firm order to buy 50 Boeing 737 MAX 10 narrowbody jets with a list price of $6.24 billion. It is one of the U.S. planemaker’s largest customers globally.
> 
> source


The first total loss of an 737 max series


----------



## NEKONEKO

*TNI AL Kerahkan KRI hingga Tim Kopaska Cari Korban Lion Air JT 610*
*Jakarta *- TNI Angkatan Laut turut menerjunkan armadanya dalam proses pencarian dan evakuasi pesawat Lion Air JT 610 yang jatuh di perairan Karawang, Jawa Barat. Kekuatan kapal hingga tim penyelam dikerahkan.

"Sementara yang kita kerahkan unsur-unsur kapal perang didukung tim penyelam," ucap Kadispen TNI AL Kolonel Zaenal saat dimintai konfirmasi, Senin (29/10/2018).

"Bekerja sama dengan Basarnas dan unsur lainnya," ucap Zaenal.

Berikut kekuatan TNI AL yang disebutkan:
- KRI Tenggiri-865
- KAL Cobra-67
- KAL Sanca-815
- KRI Rigel-933
- 5 Sea Rider
- 1 tim penyelam
- 1 tim Kopaska Koarmada I

Jumlah total orang yang berada di dalam pesawat disebut 189 orang. Kepala Basarnas Marsdya M Syaugi belum dapat memastikan bagaimana kondisi penumpang.

Pesawat itu lepas landas dari Bandara Soekarno-Hatta, Banten, pada pukul 06.20 WIB. Selanjutnya, pesawat itu hilang kontak pukul 06.33 WIB.

source
Indonesian navy sent warships and divers.
KRI Rigel






*Atang Senjaya Airbase Send 3 Helicopters to Search Lion Air Plane
TEMPO.CO*, *Bogor *- Following the information on the missing of Lion AirJT610 plane with the Jakarta-Pangkalpinang flight route, Atang Senjaya Airbase sent three helicopters to search for the plane that took off from Soekarno-Hatta airport at 6:10 a.m.

“We receive the order from Basarnas (National Search and Rescue Agency) through TNI (National Army) Headquarters, then forwarded to the AU 1 corps, to conduct a search for the JT 610, with the flight route from Jakarta to Tanjung Pinang,” said Air Force Commander 4 at Atang Senjaya Airbase, Colonel Pnb Bambang Juniar, Monday, October 29.

Bambang said that the airbase had sent a helicopter belonging to Basarnas that was manned by Lieutenant Colonel Pnb Rusdianto. “After that, we will send the Superpuma and Caracal helicopters from the 6th squadron and 8th squadron of Atang Sanjaya Airbase,” Bambang said.

Bambang said the helicopters would focus on searching around the waters north of Karawang, West Java. “The search point is carried out in the northern waters of Karawang,” Bambang said.

The Lion Air JT610 plane with the Jakarta-Pangkalpinang flight route reportedly experienced lost communication on Monday, October 29, 06:33 a.m., after taking off from Soekarno-Hatta Airport at 06:20 a.m. The coordinate point of the plane when it lost control was 05 46.15 S - 107 07.16 R KMA.

source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

jek_sperrow said:


> *Indonesian plane with 189 aboard crashes into sea near Jakarta, wreckage found*
> 
> JAKARTA (Reuters) - An aircraft with 189 people on board is believed to have sunk after crashing into the sea off Indonesia’s island of Java on Monday, shortly after takeoff from the capital on its way to the country’s tin-mining hub, officials said.
> 
> A spokesman for Indonesia’s search and rescue agency said the Lion Air flight, JT610, lost contact 13 minutes after takeoff, adding that a tug boat leaving the capital’s port had seen the craft falling.
> 
> “It has been confirmed that it has crashed,” the spokesman, Yusuf Latif, said by text message, when asked about the fate of the plane, which air tracking service Flightradar 24 identified as a Boeing 737 MAX 8.
> 
> Debris thought to be from the plane, including aircraft seats, was found near an offshore refining facility in the Java Sea, an official of state energy firm Pertamina said.
> 
> Wreckage had been found near where the plane lost contact with air traffic officials on the ground, said Muhmmad Syaugi, the head of the search and rescue agency.
> 
> “We don’t know yet whether there are any survivors,” Syaugi told a news conference, adding that no distress signal had been received from the aircraft’s emergency locator transmitter.
> 
> “We hope, we pray, but we cannot confirm.”
> 
> An official of Indonesia’s safety transport committee said he could not confirm the cause of the crash, which would have to wait until the recovery of the plane’s black boxes, as the cockpit voice recorder and data flight recorder are known.
> 
> “We will collect all data from the control tower,” said Soerjanto Tjahjono. “The plane is so modern, it transmits data from the plane and that we will review too. But the most important is the blackbox.”
> 
> Australia had not received signals from the plane’s emergency locator either, it told Indonesia in a reply to a query, agency chief Syaugi said.
> 
> The effort to locate the wreckage and retrieve the black bloxes will represent the second major deep sea recovery challenge for Indonesian investigators after an AirAsia Airbus jet crashed into the Java Sea in December 2015.
> 
> Under international rules, the U.S. National Transporation Safety Board will automatically assist with the inquiry into Monday’s crash, backed up by technical advisers from Boeing and U.S.-French engine maker CFM International, co-owned by General Electric and Safran.
> 
> Boeing is aware of the airplane accident reports and is “closely monitoring” the situation, a company spokesman told Reuters.
> 
> The flight took off from Jakarta around 6.20 a.m. and was due to have landed in the capital of the Bangka-Belitung tin mining region at 7.20 a.m., the Flightradar 24 website showed.
> 
> “We cannot give any comment at this moment,” Edward Sirait, chief executive of Lion Air Group, told Reuters, adding that a news conference was planned for later on Monday. “We are trying to collect all the information and data.”
> 
> Preliminary flight tracking data from Flightradar24 shows the aircraft climbed to around 5,000 feet (1,524 m) before losing, and then regaining, height, before finally falling toward the sea.
> 
> It was last recorded at 3,650 feet (1,113 m) and its speed had risen to 345 knots, according to raw data captured by the respected tracking website, which could not immediately be confirmed.
> 
> Its last recorded position was about 15 km (9 miles) north of the Indonesian coastline, according to a Google Maps reference of the last coordinates reported by Flightradar24.
> 
> The accident is the first to be reported that involves the widely-sold Boeing 737 MAX, an updated, more fuel-efficient version of the manufacturer’s workhorse single-aisle jet. The first Boeing 737 MAX jets were introduced into service in 2017.
> 
> The very first global delivery went to Lion Air’s Malaysian subsidiary, Malindo Air.
> 
> Indonesia is one of the world’s fastest-growing aviation markets, but its safety record is patchy.
> 
> Founded in 1999, Lion Air’s only fatal accident to date was in 2004, when an MD-82 crashed upon landing at Solo City, killing 25 of the 163 people on board, the Flight Safety Foundation’s Aviation Safety Network says.
> 
> However, six other Lion Air jets, including one that crash-landed in the water short of the runway at the Indonesian resort island of Bali in 2013, were damaged beyond repair in various accidents, according to Aviation Safety Network.
> 
> Lion Air was removed from the European Union’s air safety blacklist in June 2016.
> 
> The privately owned airline in April announced a firm order to buy 50 Boeing 737 MAX 10 narrowbody jets with a list price of $6.24 billion. It is one of the U.S. planemaker’s largest customers globally.
> 
> source
> 
> Baca diberita penumpangnya ada yang dari DPRD, BPK, MA, dan KEMENKEU.


 RIP ....
Need further explanation .... A New plane 737 Max + Short range domestic flight .. What actually went wrong?


----------



## Nike

Everything can be wrong in this case, like bad weather, human error, manufacturing defect and so on


----------



## NEKONEKO

Marine Rouge said:


> Everything can be wrong in this case, like bad weather, human error, manufacturing defect and so on


The plane asked to be allowed to return to Jakarta before dissappear from radar, thats mean something went wrong and the crews noticed it, probably mechanical failure? the pilot must have inform ATC why he request to return to Jakarta right?

From the news
It seems that the plane had a "technical problem" on a previous flight.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Indonesian frogmen unit at the plane's crashed site.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1686784088096594




.


----------



## gondes




----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> Everything can be wrong in this case, like bad weather, human error, manufacturing defect and so on



The weather is pretty clear, not sure about the plane maintenance though. One thing for sure, Boeing do seems pretty nervous about this accident.

Metars:
WIII 290130Z VRB04KT 8000 SCT020 29/25 Q1011 NOSIG=
WIII 290100Z VRB03KT 8000 SCT020 28/25 Q1011 NOSIG=
WIII 290030Z VRB03KT 8000 SCT020 27/25 Q1011 NOSIG=
*WIII 290000Z VRB03KT 8000 SCT020 27/25 Q1011 NOSIG=*
*WIII 282330Z 16003KT 8000 SCT020 27/25 Q1010 NOSIG=*
*WIII 282300Z VRB02KT 8000 BKN022 26/25 Q1009 NOSIG=*
WIII 282230Z VRB04KT 8000 SCT020 26/25 Q1009 NOSIG=
WIII 282200Z VRB04KT 9000 SCT020 26/25 Q1009 NOSIG=
WIII 282130Z 17004KT 9000 SCT020 26/25 Q1009 NOSIG=
WIII 282100Z 13004KT 9000 SCT020 26/25 Q1009 NOSIG=
WIII 282030Z VRB02KT 9000 SCT020 26/25 Q1009 NOSIG=
WIII 282000Z 16002KT 9000 SCT020 26/25 Q1009 NOSIG=


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

*Pindad tingkatkan kandungan lokal produk alat berat*

Rabu, 31 Oktober 2018 13:33 WIB





Heru Puryanto, Chief Business of Industrial Product Officer PT Pindad (Persero), saat ditemui usai peluncuran produk Excavator Amphibious di Jakarta International Expo Kemayoran, Jakarta, Rabu. (ANTARA News/ Sella Panduarsa Gareta)

Kami targetkan hingga 55 persen TKDN pada 'excavatot amphibious'
Jakarta (ANTARA News) - PT Pindad (Persero, produsen alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista), mesin dan alat berat, berupaya meningkatkan tingkat kandungan dalam negeri (TKDN) produk alat berat.

"Kami targetkan hingga 55 persen TKDN pada 'excavatot amphibious',” kata Chief Business of Industrial Product Officer PT Pindad Heru Puryanto di Jakarta, Rabu.

Menurut Heru, alat berat yang baru diluncurkan Pindad tersebut merupakan satu-satunya produk buatan dalam negeri dengan TKDN di atas 42 persen saat ini.

“Pindad berusaha menorehkan sejarah baru dalam kancah alat berat dengan kandungan lokal yang tinggi karena diproduksi di Indonesia, tepatnya di Bandung,” ungkap Heru.

Diketahui, Excava Amphibious dilengkapi dengan undercarriage khusus untuk beroperasi lebih optimal di area yang berair seperti rawa dan sungai.

Pada bagian undercarrige yang terpasang di produk ini, pontoon dapat melebar dan mengecil yang berfungsi saat mobilitas di medan yang sempit atau luas.

Dalam memproduksi alat berat terbaru itu, perusahaan milik negara ini tak menambah alat produksi, melainkan menggunakan alat yang telah tersedia.

“Kami hanya menambah lahan untuk memproduksi ini. Karena hidrolik kita sudah punya, yang lain juga sudah adq,” ujar Heru.

https://www.antaranews.com/berita/763642/pindad-tingkatkan-kandungan-lokal-produk-alat-berat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Apparently LEN is able to develop 2D radar system 

*Len Industri Hadirkan Excelen: Inovasi untuk Negeri, Sinergi BUMN Membangun Negeri*
*Len Industri Hadirkan Excelen: Inovasi untuk Negeri, Sinergi BUMN Membangun Negeri*

*Bandung, 31 Oktober 2018* – Dalam rangka hadir 27 tahun menjadi bagian dari perusahaan teknologi negara, Len Industri merealisasikan misi BUMN “Hadir untuk Negeri” dengan menyelenggarakan acara *Excelen: Inovasi untuk Negeri*, sebuah persembahan dari generasi penerus bangsa untuk Indonesia. Acara tersebut dihadiri oleh Menteri BUMN Republik Indonesia Rini Soemarno yang meluncurkan produk-produk inovasi Len Industri dan melakukan pelepasan produk ekspor dari PT Pindad, PT Dahana dan PT Bio Farma yang merupakan bagian dari sinergi BUMN untuk membangun negeri.



Excelen: Inovasi untuk Negeri juga memamerkan produk-produk karya anak bangsa mulai dari sistem transportasi, energi terbarukan, teknologi navigasi, teknologi informasi dan komunikasi serta elektronika pertahanan.



“BUMN harus menjadi pelopor produk dalam negeri untuk mengurangi impor dan sebagai upaya dalam meningkatkan daya saing bangsa. Untuk itu pemerintah menaruh harapan besar pada Len Industri karena kemampuan inovasi teknologi yang dimiliki. Len Industri yang didukung sebagian besar _engineer_ muda menjadi harapan bangsa dalam mencapai cita-cita nasional untuk melahirkan produk-produk nasional berkualitas karya anak bangsa yang mampu bersaing di dunia internasional,” ungkap Menteri Rini Soemarno.






Len Industri juga meluncurkan sebuah produk inovasi sistem solar PV untuk perumahan dan perkantoran yang bernama LenSOLAR. Produk ini hadir untuk turut menyukseskan target pemerintah Indonesia mengubah 23% dari total pasokan energi menjadi energi terbarukan pada tahun 2025. Peluncuran LenSOLAR kedepannya akan diiringi dengan edukasi berkesinambungan mengenai energi terbarukan pada masyarakat dan pelaku usaha, bukan hanya mengenai penghematan namun juga manfaat jangka panjang dari penggunaan energi tenaga terbarukan.



“Peluncuran LenSOLAR ini menjawab tantangan terhadap Len Industri untuk menjadi perusahaan yang tidak hanya mampu bersaing di pasar _business to business_ (B2B) tetapi juga di pasar _business to consumer_ (B2C)”, ungkap Menteri Rini Soemarno.



Selain itu turut pula diluncurkan Len Rescue, sebuah peralatan Fast Emergency Responder (Perespon darurat cepat) yang dapat menyediakan sumber energi dan perlengkapan darurat dalam keadaan emergency, misalnya dalam kondisi sepeti bencana alam. Pada acara ini Menteri BUMN Rini Soemarno memberi nama untuk peralatan tersebut. Dalam bidang transportasi, akan diluncurkan sistem traksi Len Dynatron. Sebagai pionir di bidang sistem traksi elektrik nasional, Len Industri juga mengembangkan sistem traksi elektrik untuk diimplementasikan pada lokomotif, LRT, _electric bus_ dan sepeda motor listrik. Sementara itu untuk mendukung kemandirian bangsa dalam mewujudkan kedaulatan negara, Len Industri meluncurkan inovasi elektronika pertahanan yaitu Radar Len-S200, Radio Militer LenSTRAD-M5 (_Handheld_) dan Len HDR20-M (_Manpack_).



“Kiprah Len Industri saat ini tak lepas dari peran anak bangsa dengan semangat dan komitmen untuk selalu berinovasi menjadikan Len Industri sebagai perusahaan teknologi kelas dunia. Semua bentuk teknologi dan inovasi yang kami ciptakan di Len Industri untuk negeri tak lepas dari peran tim di Len Industri. Perlu disadari bahwa generasi milenial adalah generasi harapan, generasi penerus bangsa, _innovator_ yang mampu bersaing dan mandiri dalam teknologi. Para anak bangsa inilah roda utama dari pembangunan dan inovasi untuk negeri ini.Tanpa keberadaan mereka, tanpa idealisme dan tanpa semangat mereka roda inovasi kami tidak akan pernah berputar dan mencapai titik saat ini. Len Industri ingin menjadi pelopor perusahaan teknologi yang mengutamakan kecepatan, ketepatan dan disiplin tinggi. Karena bagi kami _speed is the new currency of business_” ujar Direktur Utama PT Len Industri (Persero) Zakky Gamal Yasin.






Sebanyak 70% karyawan Len Industri merupakan generasi muda penerus bangsa yang terus ditumbuhkan dan didorong semangatnya untuk berinovasi. Untuk menumbuhkan semangat tersebut, Len Industri menyelenggarakan _Len’s Breakthrough, Milenovation Award 2018_, sebuah kompetisi internal untuk berkreasi dan berinovasi. Program ini menjadi salah satu upaya Len Industri untuk mengembangkan visi dari industri elektronika menjadi industri teknologi kelas dunia yang berdaya saing global.

https://www.len.co.id/len-industri-...i-untuk-negeri-sinergi-bumn-membangun-negeri/


https://www.indomiliter.com/pt-len-industri-luncurkan-2d-air-surveillance-radar/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Pindad Amphibious Excavator

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Indo Defence 2018: France eyes Indonesian submarine expansion*
1st November 2018 - 16:46 GMT | by Beth Maundrill in London
https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/imps-news/feed/
Indonesia has its sights set on the acquisition of additional attack submarines beyond the three Nagapasa-class boats that are currently being delivered.

One company that is looking to fulfil this requirement is France's Naval Group which will be present at Indo Defence 2018 to promote its Scorpene submarine.

In 2011 the Indonesian Navy selected the three Chang Bogo class, known as the Nagapasa-class in Indonesia, which is based on the German Type 209 hull design and built under license in the Republic of Korea by DSME.

While no formal decision has been made it is understood that a targeted fleet of ten to 12 submarines is desired by the Indonesian Navy. Currently, it has four submarines in its fleet and one Nagapasa-class still to be delivered.

‘Naval Group, as a recognised naval platform designer and manufacturer together with its unique experience of Transfer of Technology in export programme, is ready to offer the Scorpene class submarine together with adapted Transfer of Technology in accordance with the New Defence Bill issued by the Indonesian government,’ said a Naval Group spokesperson.

The company is also looking at the potential of building in-country and said that its main industrial partner will be the state-owned shipyard PT PAL.

Members of the PINHANTANAS (Private Defence Industry Association) could be suitable industrial partner the spokesperson said.

‘The operational requirements of the Indonesian Navy tend to be oceanic with shallow waters capabilities. Our Scorpene-class submarine offers unmatched capabilities in both oceanic and shallow water,’ he added.

While the company has not built the latest batch of submarines for the South East Asian nation the company is well implemented in the region with the active P-75 programme in India. This will provided six Scorpene diesel-electric submarines to the Indian Navy. 

Thyssenkrupp Marine Systems TKMS, the design owner of the Type 209 which it acquired after the merger of TKMS and Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft, is also set to be at Indo Defence and will likely be vying for the same opportunities as Naval Group.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/imps-news/indo-defence-2018-france-eyes-indonesian-submarine/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

LEN S-200: 200 km, 2D S-band surveillance radar

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*France Eyes Indonesian Submarine Expansion*

02 November 2018





Scorpene 2000 Submarine with Cruise Missile and AIP technology (photo : Navy Recognition)

Indonesia has its sights set on the acquisition of additional attack submarines beyond the three Nagapasa-class boats that are currently being delivered.

One company that is looking to fulfil this requirement is France's Naval Group which will be present at Indo Defence 2018 to promote its Scorpene submarine.

In 2011 the Indonesian Navy selected the three Chang Bogo class, known as the Nagapasa-class in Indonesia, which is based on the German Type 209 hull design and built under license in the Republic of Korea by DSME.

While no formal decision has been made it is understood that a targeted fleet of ten to 12 submarines is desired by the Indonesian Navy. Currently, it has four submarines in its fleet and one Nagapasa-class still to be delivered.

‘Naval Group, as a recognised naval platform designer and manufacturer together with its unique experience of Transfer of Technology in export programme, is ready to offer the Scorpene class submarine together with adapted Transfer of Technology in accordance with the New Defence Bill issued by the Indonesian government,’ said a Naval Group spokesperson.





MBDA's Naval Cruise Missile scale model (photo : Navy Recognition)


The company is also looking at the potential of building in-country and said that its main industrial partner will be the state-owned shipyard PT PAL.

Members of the PINHANTANAS (Private Defence Industry Association) could be suitable industrial partner the spokesperson said.

‘The operational requirements of the Indonesian Navy tend to be oceanic with shallow waters capabilities. Our Scorpene-class submarine offers unmatched capabilities in both oceanic and shallow water,’ he added.

While the company has not built the latest batch of submarines for the South East Asian nation the company is well implemented in the region with the active P-75 programme in India. This will provided six Scorpene diesel-electric submarines to the Indian Navy. 

Thyssenkrupp Marine Systems TKMS, the design owner of the Type 209 which it acquired after the merger of TKMS and Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft, is also set to be at Indo Defence and will likely be vying for the same opportunities as Naval Group.

(Shephard)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*PT Len Industri Luncurkan LenStrad-M5, Radio Taktis Handheld Anti Jamming Dan Anti Intercept*
indomiliter | 31/10/2018 | Berita Matra Darat, Berita Update Alutsista, Radio | No Comments
FacebookTwitterWhatsAppLineCopy LinkEmail






Sistem komunikasi personal pada prajurit merupakan tantangan tersendiri yang harus dipenuhi guna mewujudkan konsep future soldier. Bicara tentang hal tersebut, kebutuhan radio militer model genggam (_handheld_) tak bisa lagi dikesampingkan lagi, dari unit radio handheld yang kini sudah digunakan pada level regu misalnya, dipandang tak mencukup untuk mendukung kelengkapan prajurit yang secara kuantitas cukup besar.

Baca juga: PT Len Industri Luncurkan 2D Air Surveillance Radar

Berangkat dari misi untuk mewujudkan kemandirian perangkat elektronik pendukung alutsista, PT Len Industri (Persero) telah merilis beberapa tipe radio handheld dan manpack untuk kebutuhan pasukan TNI. Dan bersamaan dengan peluncuran 2D Air Surveillance Radar di Bandung, Rabu (31/10) turut diluncurkan produk radio militer handheld terbaru, yang diberi label LenStrad-M5.

Sebagai radio genggam yang dioperasikan perorangan, wujud LenStrad-M5 tak ubahnya radio HT biasa, meski ukurannya terbilang lebih panjang, dilengkapi display monitor dan antena yang cukup panjang untuk menjangkau coverage luas.

LenStrad persisnya adalah singkatan dari Len Software Tactical Radio, yang merupakan implementasi dari software defined radio yang digunakan untuk radio taktis. Sementara M5 adalah singkatan dari multiband dengan power maksimum 5 Watt. Radio taktis perorangan ini dapat menunjang komunikasi suara dan data, dan mampu diintegrasikan dengan _Battlefield Management System_ (BMS).






Baca juga: Battlefield Management System CY-16H – Telah Terpasang di 120 Panser Anoa, MBT Leopard dan IFV Marder

Sebagai perangkat komunikasi militer, LenStrad-M5 sudah dibekali keamanan transmisi (_transec_) dan keamanan komunikasi (_comsec_). Radio ini berjalan pada frekuensi VUHF 30 Mhz sampai 512 Mhz. Dengan lebarnya rentang frekuensi pada radio ini, maka radio ini disebut sebagai radio multiband yang _anti jamming_ dan_ anti intercept._ Lebih teknis lagi, band frekuensi pada radio ini adalah VHF low band 30 – 108, GTA 118 – 137, VHF high band 140 – 300, dan UHF 300 – 512 Mhz.

Radio ini ditunjang dengan antena whip 38 cm dan 84 cm. Sebagai sumber tenaga adalah baterai isi ulang lithium ion 14.4 Volt. Preset channel yang dapat di setting mencapai 1300 channel. Dirancang digunakan pada medan berat, LenStrad-M5 sudah mengadopsi standar Mil-STD 810D. Tempratur operasi radio ada di rentang -40 sampai 60 derajat celcius. (Haryo Adjie)


Indonesia PT LEN launch new radio handheld tactical for armed forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Indonesian delegation inspected Korkut SPAAG in Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Translated.






*The Indonesian Army is interested in "Korkut"*

November 1, 2018 muhammet

KORKUT Self Propelled Low Altitude Air Defense System has received full marks from Indonesian Armed Forces delegation.

On 20 September 2018, the delegation of the Indonesian Armed Forces procurement authorities and technical personnel provided presentations and demonstrations on the technical capabilities of the KORKUT system with the capabilities of ASELSAN. Then, during the planned training activities of the Land Forces Command Air Defense School, firing and non-firing tests were carried out in the area of MSB Konya Karapınar Fire.

In addition to proving KORKUT's effectiveness against aerial targets, an air target and four land targets were hit with success in tests that showed a very effective system against land targets.

Developed in cooperation with ASELSAN and FNSS, KORKUT won the appreciation and appreciation of the Indonesian delegation by demonstrating its technical competence. The KORKUT system, which completes a very important stage in the Indonesian procurement process and has many superior features compared to its peers, is an effective air defense solution against air-to-land missiles, cruise missiles and unmanned aerial vehicles with 35 mm ATOM® Particle Ammunition developed by ASELSAN.

http://defenceandtechnology.com/2018/11/01/endonezya-ordusu-korkut-ile-ilgileniyor/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Basicly the same article but from different source.

*Endonezya’dan KORKUT’a tam not*

By Anıl ŞAHİN - Kasım 1, 2018





KORKUT Kundağı Motorlu Namlulu Alçak İrtifa Hava Savunma Sistemi, gerçekleştirilen atışlı ve atışsız testler sonucunda Endonezya Silahlı Kuvvetleri heyetinden tam not aldı. Zorlu senaryolarda gerçekleştirilen atışlı testlerde rakiplerine göre çok üstün performans sergilediği heyet tarafından belirtilen KORKUT, performansı ile bir kez daha göz doldurdu.






Endonezya Silahlı Kuvvetleri, zırhlı mekanize birliklerinin alçak irtifa hava savunma ihtiyacını karşılamak üzere kundağı motorlu hava savunma top sistemi alımı için değerlendirmelerini sürdürüyor. KORKUT, ihtiyacı karşılayabilecek aday sistemler içerisinde ön plana çıkıyor.






Endonezya Silahlı Kuvvetleri tedarik makamı yetkilileri ve teknik personelinden oluşan bir heyet, KORKUT sisteminin teknik yeterliliğini incelemek üzere, Ankara’ya geldi. Heyete 20 Eylül 2018’de ASELSAN imkân kabiliyetleri ile KORKUT sisteminin teknik özelliklerine ilişkin sunum ve gösterimler gerçekleştirildi. Ardından MSB Konya Karapınar Atış alanında, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Hava Savunma Okulunun planlı eğitim faaliyetleri esnasında, atışlı ve atışsız testlerden oluşan başarılı bir gösterim gerçekleştirildi.






Gösterim, KORKUT’un çoklu hedef tespiti ve angajmanını da içeren senaryolarda hava hedeflerine karşı etkinliğini tekrar ispatlaması yanında, kara hedeflerine karşı da çok etkin bir sistem olduğunu gösterir nitelikteydi. Sistemin hareket halinde atış yeteneğini gösteren senaryolar da dâhil olmak üzere, farklı senaryolarda bir hava hedefi ve dört kara hedefi başarı ile vuruldu.






Endonezya heyetinin beğeni ve takdirini kazanan KORKUT sistemi, teknik yeterliliğini göstererek Endonezya tedarik sürecinde çok önemli bir aşamayı tamamlamış oldu.

Emsallerine nazaran birçok üstün özelliği bulunan KORKUT sistemi, ASELSAN tarafından geliştirilen 35 mm ATOM Parçacıklı Mühimmat ile havadan karaya füzeler, seyir füzeleri ve insansız hava araçlarına karşı etkin bir hava savunma çözümüdür.

http://savunmasanayist.com/2018/11/01/endonezyadan-korkuta-tam-not/

A screenshot pdf file from Aselsan news article.











http://www.aselsan.com.tr/tr-tr/basin-odasi/Documents/A-BULTEN/ASELSAN_a-bulten_05-2018.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

mandala said:


> Basicly the same article but from different source.
> 
> *Endonezya’dan KORKUT’a tam not*
> 
> By Anıl ŞAHİN - Kasım 1, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KORKUT Kundağı Motorlu Namlulu Alçak İrtifa Hava Savunma Sistemi, gerçekleştirilen atışlı ve atışsız testler sonucunda Endonezya Silahlı Kuvvetleri heyetinden tam not aldı. Zorlu senaryolarda gerçekleştirilen atışlı testlerde rakiplerine göre çok üstün performans sergilediği heyet tarafından belirtilen KORKUT, performansı ile bir kez daha göz doldurdu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Endonezya Silahlı Kuvvetleri, zırhlı mekanize birliklerinin alçak irtifa hava savunma ihtiyacını karşılamak üzere kundağı motorlu hava savunma top sistemi alımı için değerlendirmelerini sürdürüyor. KORKUT, ihtiyacı karşılayabilecek aday sistemler içerisinde ön plana çıkıyor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Endonezya Silahlı Kuvvetleri tedarik makamı yetkilileri ve teknik personelinden oluşan bir heyet, KORKUT sisteminin teknik yeterliliğini incelemek üzere, Ankara’ya geldi. Heyete 20 Eylül 2018’de ASELSAN imkân kabiliyetleri ile KORKUT sisteminin teknik özelliklerine ilişkin sunum ve gösterimler gerçekleştirildi. Ardından MSB Konya Karapınar Atış alanında, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Hava Savunma Okulunun planlı eğitim faaliyetleri esnasında, atışlı ve atışsız testlerden oluşan başarılı bir gösterim gerçekleştirildi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gösterim, KORKUT’un çoklu hedef tespiti ve angajmanını da içeren senaryolarda hava hedeflerine karşı etkinliğini tekrar ispatlaması yanında, kara hedeflerine karşı da çok etkin bir sistem olduğunu gösterir nitelikteydi. Sistemin hareket halinde atış yeteneğini gösteren senaryolar da dâhil olmak üzere, farklı senaryolarda bir hava hedefi ve dört kara hedefi başarı ile vuruldu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Endonezya heyetinin beğeni ve takdirini kazanan KORKUT sistemi, teknik yeterliliğini göstererek Endonezya tedarik sürecinde çok önemli bir aşamayı tamamlamış oldu.
> 
> Emsallerine nazaran birçok üstün özelliği bulunan KORKUT sistemi, ASELSAN tarafından geliştirilen 35 mm ATOM Parçacıklı Mühimmat ile havadan karaya füzeler, seyir füzeleri ve insansız hava araçlarına karşı etkin bir hava savunma çözümüdür.
> 
> http://savunmasanayist.com/2018/11/01/endonezyadan-korkuta-tam-not/
> 
> A screenshot pdf file from Aselsan news article.
> 
> View attachment 512652
> 
> 
> View attachment 512654
> 
> 
> http://www.aselsan.com.tr/tr-tr/basin-odasi/Documents/A-BULTEN/ASELSAN_a-bulten_05-2018.pdf


this over SIDAM 25

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> this over SIDAM 25



The same old but new M113 with 35 mm gun Oerlikon cannon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> *PT Len Industri Luncurkan LenStrad-M5, Radio Taktis Handheld Anti Jamming Dan Anti Intercept*



Using terms such as anti-jamming anti-intercept, anti-etc is grossly misleading at best because *in telecommunication there is no-such thing! *What you have is one device chipset & firmware trying to outwit against the OPFOR by continuously changing the frequency as randomly & as fast as possible or by changing encryption key (key-exchange protocol)


----------



## mustafa erkan

Marine Rouge said:


> The same old but new M113 with 35 mm gun Oerlikon cannon


Is old M113 amphibic and uses 35mm airburst ammunations?


----------



## mandala




----------



## Mahakam

what's that? Sherman? M3 Lee?


----------



## Nike

*UJI FUNGSI RANCANG BANGUN SISTEM PERSENJATAAN SENTRY GUN PADA RANPUR*
2 NOVEMBER 2018 DIANEKO_LC 2 KOMENTAR




_Uji Fungsi Rancang Bangun Sistem Persenjataan Sentry Gun. (Kemhan)_

Puslitbang Iptekhan melaksanakan uji fungsi rancang bangun sistem persenjataan _sentry gun_pada ranpur di PT. Prafir Jaya Abadi Jl. Ciganitri Pertanian No. 90 Lengkong, Bojongsoang Bandung.

Dilansir dari laman _Kemhan (2/ 11)_, Uji fungsi rancang bangun sistem persenjataan _sentry gun_pada ranpur disaksikan oleh Kapuslitbang Iptekhan Balitbang Kemhan Marsma TNI Bambang Wijanarko, S.T., M.Si (Han), Kabid Dager Puslitbang Iptekhan Kolonel Chb Achmad Agung Santoso, S.E., M.Sc., Kabid Dapur Puslitbang Iptekhan Kolonel Tek Ir. Oki Yanuar, Kabid Bekomlek Puslitbang Iptekhan Kolonel Tek Hevry Yanto, para pejabat di lingkungan TNI dan Kemhan, dan tim uji fungsi dari PT. Prafir Jaya Abadi serta personel yang terkait.

Kegiatan diawali sambutan pertama oleh Bapak Adryan Julizar Pratama dari PT. Prafir Jaya Abadi, kemudian sambutan kedua oleh Kapuslitbang Iptekhan Balitbang Kemhan Marsma TNI Bambang Wijanarko, S.T., M.Si (Han), pembacaan doa, dilanjutkan uji fungsi sistem persenjataan _sentry gun_ pada ranpur dari tim PT. Prafir Jaya Abadi dan terakhir evaluasi hasil pelaksanaan uji fungsi sistem persenjataan _sentry_ _gun_ pada ranpur.

Pelaksanaan uji fungsi sistem persenjataan _sentry gun_ pada ranpur ini adalah hasil kerjasama antara Balitbang Kemhan dengan PT. Prafir Jaya Abadi yang telah melaksanakan uji fungsi rancang bangun sistem persenjataan _sentry gun_ pada ranpur yang ke-2.

Dalam pelaksanaannya, sistem persenjataan _sentry gun_ merupakan senjata yang secara otomatis melakukan pengamatan dan analisa terhadap keberadaan target (musuh/penyusup) serta melakukan dan memutuskan sendiri proses pembidikan dan penembakan terhadap sasaran/target. Sistem persenjataan _sentry gun_ini adalah buatan dan dikembangkan di dalam negeri yang merupakan inovasi dan kemandirian industri pertahanan nasional.

Perlu diketahui bahwa sistem persenjataan _sentry gun_ dirancang dapat dioperasikan secara otomatis dan secara manual.

Dengan pemilihan mode otomatis, senjata ini akan membidik dan menembak sasaran yang diinginkan (musuh, penyusup, dll) apabila terdeteksi oleh sensor kamera. Sensor kamera akan mendeteksi dan mengikuti pergerakan target hingga akhirnya target tersebut dilumpuhkan (ditembak).

Konsep produk yang dibuat, _product breakdown structure_, perancangan komponen yang akan dibutuhkan, analisa kekuatan produk, perancangan _sub assembly_ dan perancangan _bill of material_.

Pelaksanaan kegiatan rancang bangun sistem persenjataan _sentry gun_ pada ranpur memiliki tingkat kesulitan yang cukup tinggi dan memerlukan waktu yang relatif cukup lama dalam mewujudkan kemampuan sistem ditinjau dari proses pemrograman _computer vision_ dan _interface_ antara sensor optic dan _system controller_secara keseluruhan agar berfungsi secara maksimal dalam hal pengoperasian fungsi DRI: _Detection, Recognation, Identification_ (Deteksi, Mengenal dan Identifikasi Objek/Target), sehingga dalam penyelesaian pembuatan model sudah dapat mencapai tahap fungsi deteksi dan mengenal objek melalui peralatan _joystick_ (mode semi otomatis) dan diharapkan tetap dapat dilanjutkan hingga fungsi pengoperasian otomatis.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


Israeli made sentry gun actually

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

mustafa erkan said:


> Is old M113 amphibic and uses 35mm airburst ammunations?



Yup, amphibic

Indonesian Army M113 at Natuna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Pindad's Komodo with CPWS 20-25 mm varian, is it Korkut's competitor ?


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Pindad's Komodo with CPWS 20-25 mm varian, is it Korkut's competitor ?
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Paspampres APC procurement, head to head agaisnt France APC, i recall

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Models of Pindad Medium Tanks, Tracked IFVs, APC and its other variants based from the Medium Tank design, the 8x8 Wheeled APC and the Badak FSVs. Looks like the Tracked IFV is a modular design same like the Rheinmetall 8x8 Boxer IFV modular design.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Looks like a new front design of the Pindad Badak FSV.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Indos

*Persiapan Indo Defence 2018*
(Indo Defense 2018 Preparation)

Minggu, 4 November 2018 16:13 WIB






Pekerja membangun stan pameran jelang Indo Defence 2018 Expo and Forum di JIExpo Kemayoran, Jakarta, Minggu (4/11/2018). Kegiatan yang diselenggarakan Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia pada 7 November 2018 tersebut diikuti lebih dari 867 peserta dari 59 negara yang akan menjadi ajang promosi bisnis dan alih teknologi bagi industri pertahanan Indonesia dan dunia. ANTARA FOTO/Dhemas Reviyanto/pras.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

*INDO DEFENCE 2018: AIRBUS AKAN TAMPILKAN BEBERAPA PRODUK PERTAHANAN*
4 NOVEMBER 2018 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR


Airbus akan menampilkan beragam produk dan layanannya dari bidang pertahanan, antariksa, dan helikopter pada pameran Indo Defence di Jakarta minggu depan. Edisi kedelapan Indo Defence ini bertempat di Jakarta International Expo dari tanggal 7-10 November 2018.

Dilansir dari laman _INDOPOS (4/11)_, salah satu sorotan utama dari stan Airbus (di Hall D #040) adalah model pesawat angkut taktis A400M yang baru. Pengunjung dapat mempelajari lebih lanjut tentang kegunaan pesawat tersebut untuk berbagai operasi transportasi, baik sipil maupun militer, serta misi kemanusiaan.

“Selain itu, akan ditampilkan pula model dari generasi terbaru A330 Multi Role Tanker Transport (MRTT), yang merupakan pesawat angkut strategis dan pengisi bahan bakar di udara. Pesawat ini merupakan pilihan populer berbagai angkatan udara di seluruh dunia,” jelas Airbus dalam keterangan tertulisnya.

Sebuah model dari satelit Pleiades juga akan tampil dalam acara ini. Satelit Pleiades adalah satelit yang mengobservasi bumi dan mengambil gambar dengan resolusi sangat tinggi untuk keperluan sipil dan militer. Perangkat layar sentuh akan disediakan pula untuk memberikan pengunjung rincian tentang kemampuan produk Airbus dalam bidang observasi bumi, telekomunikasi, pengawasan dan intelijen untuk keamanan pesisir dan perbatasan, serta penerbangan nirawak.

“Pengunjung juga akan dapat melihat model helikopter multiperan H225M dari keluarga Super Puma. Helikopter ini dapat melaksanakan berbagai misi termasuk transportasi taktis serta pencarian dan penyelamatan. Dengan mengunjungi stan Airbus, pengunjung juga dapat memperoleh informasi lebih lanjut tentang seluruh model helikopter Airbus, termasuk helikopter ringan serbaguna bermesin ganda, H145M,” tulis Airbus.

Indonesia memiliki hubungan yang erat dengan Airbus. Angkatan udara Indonesia mengoperasikan pesawat kelas menengah, Airbus C295, untuk tugas transportasi militer dan misi kemanusiaan. Produk helikopter Airbus seperti H225M, AS565 MBe, AS550, dan AS555 juga menjawab berbagai kebutuhan militer Indonesia.

Airbus Defense and Space juga bekerja bersama Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (LAPAN), dalam hal penyediaan akses gambar dari konstelasi satelit Pleiades dan TerraSAR-X. Gambar yang didapat dari konstelasi satelit ini akan digunakan untuk memantau dan mengoptimalkan sumber daya alam negara.

Airbus dan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) memiliki program kolaborasi industri yang telah berlangsung sejak lama, termasuk lisensi produksi pesawat ringan CN212 dan helikopter NBO-105 di Bandung. Airbus juga mengembangkan pesawat kelas menengah CN235 bersama PT DI. Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) ini juga mengonfigurasi dan mengirimkan helikopter Airbus untuk berbagai pelanggan yang merupakan instansi pemerintah Indonesia. PT DI juga memasok bagian-bagian utama dari helikopter H225 dan pesawat C295.

“Airbus, sebagai perusahaan manufaktur pesawat terbang asal Eropa, merupakan mitra terbesar Indonesia di industri kedirgantaraan. Kemitraan ini telah memungkinkan pertukaran keterampilan dan teknologi untuk Indonesia di bidang kedirgantaraan. Hubungan ini juga secara langsung mendukung pertumbuhan dan perkembangan sektor penerbangan negara,” pungkas dia.

_Photo: Model pesawat AWACS dan Tanker dengan logo TNI AU (Alex Sidharta-K2M2)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Marine Rouge said:


> *INDO DEFENCE 2018: AIRBUS AKAN TAMPILKAN BEBERAPA PRODUK PERTAHANAN*
> 4 NOVEMBER 2018 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> Airbus akan menampilkan beragam produk dan layanannya dari bidang pertahanan, antariksa, dan helikopter pada pameran Indo Defence di Jakarta minggu depan. Edisi kedelapan Indo Defence ini bertempat di Jakarta International Expo dari tanggal 7-10 November 2018.
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _INDOPOS (4/11)_, salah satu sorotan utama dari stan Airbus (di Hall D #040) adalah model pesawat angkut taktis A400M yang baru. Pengunjung dapat mempelajari lebih lanjut tentang kegunaan pesawat tersebut untuk berbagai operasi transportasi, baik sipil maupun militer, serta misi kemanusiaan.
> 
> “Selain itu, akan ditampilkan pula model dari generasi terbaru A330 Multi Role Tanker Transport (MRTT), yang merupakan pesawat angkut strategis dan pengisi bahan bakar di udara. Pesawat ini merupakan pilihan populer berbagai angkatan udara di seluruh dunia,” jelas Airbus dalam keterangan tertulisnya.
> 
> Sebuah model dari satelit Pleiades juga akan tampil dalam acara ini. Satelit Pleiades adalah satelit yang mengobservasi bumi dan mengambil gambar dengan resolusi sangat tinggi untuk keperluan sipil dan militer. Perangkat layar sentuh akan disediakan pula untuk memberikan pengunjung rincian tentang kemampuan produk Airbus dalam bidang observasi bumi, telekomunikasi, pengawasan dan intelijen untuk keamanan pesisir dan perbatasan, serta penerbangan nirawak.
> 
> “Pengunjung juga akan dapat melihat model helikopter multiperan H225M dari keluarga Super Puma. Helikopter ini dapat melaksanakan berbagai misi termasuk transportasi taktis serta pencarian dan penyelamatan. Dengan mengunjungi stan Airbus, pengunjung juga dapat memperoleh informasi lebih lanjut tentang seluruh model helikopter Airbus, termasuk helikopter ringan serbaguna bermesin ganda, H145M,” tulis Airbus.
> 
> Indonesia memiliki hubungan yang erat dengan Airbus. Angkatan udara Indonesia mengoperasikan pesawat kelas menengah, Airbus C295, untuk tugas transportasi militer dan misi kemanusiaan. Produk helikopter Airbus seperti H225M, AS565 MBe, AS550, dan AS555 juga menjawab berbagai kebutuhan militer Indonesia.
> 
> Airbus Defense and Space juga bekerja bersama Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (LAPAN), dalam hal penyediaan akses gambar dari konstelasi satelit Pleiades dan TerraSAR-X. Gambar yang didapat dari konstelasi satelit ini akan digunakan untuk memantau dan mengoptimalkan sumber daya alam negara.
> 
> Airbus dan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) memiliki program kolaborasi industri yang telah berlangsung sejak lama, termasuk lisensi produksi pesawat ringan CN212 dan helikopter NBO-105 di Bandung. Airbus juga mengembangkan pesawat kelas menengah CN235 bersama PT DI. Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) ini juga mengonfigurasi dan mengirimkan helikopter Airbus untuk berbagai pelanggan yang merupakan instansi pemerintah Indonesia. PT DI juga memasok bagian-bagian utama dari helikopter H225 dan pesawat C295.
> 
> “Airbus, sebagai perusahaan manufaktur pesawat terbang asal Eropa, merupakan mitra terbesar Indonesia di industri kedirgantaraan. Kemitraan ini telah memungkinkan pertukaran keterampilan dan teknologi untuk Indonesia di bidang kedirgantaraan. Hubungan ini juga secara langsung mendukung pertumbuhan dan perkembangan sektor penerbangan negara,” pungkas dia.
> 
> _Photo: Model pesawat AWACS dan Tanker dengan logo TNI AU (Alex Sidharta-K2M2)_
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)_



H145M ?

Ini saudara kembarnya UH72 Lakota ?

Asyik tuh kalo beli borongan, soalnya murah (dari wiki usd 7,8 mio per unit UH72).
Buat ganti NBO-105 bisa.

Beli aja borongan 200 biji dibagi2 buat BASARNAS, Densus 88, Polairud, Bakamla, KKP, BC, Skuadron serbu AD, ALRI, AURI.

Saya malah lebih naksir ini daripada Fennec.


----------



## Var Dracon

These are made in Indonesia. Few years ago when I posted Komodo Armament's product, people thought that they are only licence produced Italian weapons. The fact is, they did licence produce Italian Tanfoglio pistols, but the contract seems to have been expired now. Because of this, Komodo Armament started to design their own pistol, the P1-95.

Swipe left

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Swipe left.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## umigami

mandala said:


> Swipe left.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Why Harimau tank look weird? Little commander periscope, no gunner sight...


----------



## mandala

umigami said:


> Why Harimau tank look weird? Little commander periscope, no gunner sight...


IMO its not little but with different cover protection. The gunner sight is still covered. Looks like there will be 2 Medium Tanks on display. One indoor display and one outdoor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Kh 178 105 mm gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

Black Tiger variants... Also new Badak FSV

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

New Hospital Ship, KRI Semarang 594

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## V3NOM12

Woow great finally we got our second hospital ship, but wait KRI Semarang? Why dont we named it like her elder sister from doctors name. KRI Semarang sounds like the LPD role without hospital capability. 


pr1v4t33r said:


> New Hospital Ship, KRI Semarang 594


----------



## pr1v4t33r

V3NOM12 said:


> Woow great finally we got our second hospital ship, but wait KRI Semarang? Why dont we named it like her elder sister from doctors name. KRI Semarang sounds like the LPD role without hospital capability.



Donno, they might change the name? But from the previous report, this LPD would be named KRI Semarang, before that red cross symbol appeared.


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> New Hospital Ship, KRI Semarang 594


Hmmmm I thought the navy wanted it to be a command ship



V3NOM12 said:


> Woow great finally we got our second hospital ship, but wait KRI Semarang? Why dont we named it like her elder sister from doctors name. KRI Semarang sounds like the LPD role without hospital capability.


agreee, they should've revive the name WIlhelmus Zakaria Yohanes (first Indonesia radiology doctor)




FF 332 WILHELMUS ZAKARIA YOHANNES

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

V3NOM12 said:


> Woow great finally we got our second hospital ship, but wait KRI Semarang? Why dont we named it like her elder sister from doctors name. KRI Semarang sounds like the LPD role without hospital capability.



This is actualy an LPD with hull number 5xx (5xx is a hull number code for amphibious transport vessel) delivering vehicle, chopper, etc., but due to the urgent need, she is changed to hospital vessel.

The hospital vessel hull code number is 9xx as support vessel together with tanker vessels.


----------



## mandala

*Indonesia’s Defence Market Poised to Expand*






05 November 2018 Jon Grevatt Ridzwan Rahmat

Indonesia's defence spending is expected to return to solid growth from 2020 onwards as budgetary constraints ease in the country.

Between 2018 and 2024, Indonesia's defence budget is forecast to expand by 36 percent from $7.2 billion to $9.9 billion, making it one of the region's top military spenders. Total expenditure on military investment, encompassing military procurement and research and development, during this period is expected to be about $10 billion.

"Indonesia is currently facing a myriad of conventional military and non-traditional challenges," said Ridzwan Rahmat, principal defence analyst at Jane's. "Besides continued tensions around the Natuna Islands in the South China Sea as well as maritime piracy issues in its territorial waters, the country is also confronting the recent emergence of groups that have pledged loyalties to international terror organizations."

Driven by escalating strategic concerns, the Indonesian Armed Forces require a wide range of equipment. Procurement programs that the government is prioritizing over the next few years include new fixed- and rotary-wing aircraft, such as fighter jets and heavy-lift helicopters; a range of naval vessels including surface combatants and submarines; and land systems including a new medium-weight tank.

Against this background, the Indonesian defence market is shifting, with the country demonstrating a commitment to diversify its suppliers. Over the next few years, more than 30 countries are expected to export military equipment to Indonesia. Dominant suppliers are expected to be Russia, South Korea, the United States and several countries from Europe, although IHS Markit analysis suggests that Indonesia is also willing to engage with vendors as diverse as Turkey, Brazil, China, Australia, Belarus and the Czech Republic.

"This diversification reflects Indonesia's commitment to encouraging competition and its intention to secure attractive collaboration packages in defence procurement programs," said Jon Grevatt, APAC defence industry analyst at Jane's.

Indonesia's indigenous defence industrial capability is still somewhat limited but with the government's commitment to develop related competencies as a means to boost the economy, it is gradually developing thanks to collaboration with foreign contractors.

A number of co-development and production projects have emerged in the past few years and this is expected to remain a priority strategy for the Indonesian government as it continues to modernize the Indonesian Armed Forces.






https://ihsmarkit.com/research-analysis/indonesias-defence-market-poised-to-expand.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Preparation for joint exercise Indonesian Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Logam42

pr1v4t33r said:


> New Hospital Ship, KRI Semarang 594


Hell yeah!!! Hospital Ships should really be more of a thing in Indonesia


----------



## Nike

LPD, LST, Hospital ships and surface combatant vessels like frigates, destroyer and corvettes is a must


----------



## V3NOM12

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> This is actualy an LPD with hull number 5xx (5xx is a hull number code for amphibious transport vessel) delivering vehicle, chopper, etc., but due to the urgent need, she is changed to hospital vessel.
> 
> The hospital vessel hull code number is 9xx as support vessel together with tanker vessels.



OIC so still there is possibility her name and number will be changed, just like KRI Tanjung Dalpele became KRI DR Soeharso and some of our combat ship 3xx became patrol ship 6xx


----------



## barjo

V3NOM12 said:


> OIC so still there is possibility her name and number will be changed, just like KRI Tanjung Dalpele became KRI DR Soeharso and some of our combat ship 3xx became patrol ship 6xx


yes it can be like multirole support ship can be transformed to another role due bigger ship space arragement


----------



## mandala

Swipe left.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

mandala said:


> Swipe left.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Two MMWT one parked inside and one outside or it is just 1 tank?
Both using track like in the 2nd prototype.


----------



## deadlast

pr1v4t33r said:


> New Hospital Ship, KRI Semarang 594


LOL
Typical of TNI, they love last minutes changes... not that I mind though, seeing a lot of natural disaster and other emergency situation happening this year these role change will be much more welcomed (tolerated). 
Well let's just hope the next LPDs will be much more capable and bigger than this.



Marine Rouge said:


> Preparation for joint exercise Indonesian Army
> 
> View attachment 515381
> View attachment 515382
> View attachment 515383
> View attachment 515384


Looks like they decide to procure new Scania truck as tank transporter for these Leopards than to continue with Iveco Astra they have used before, or maybe they have different transporter for each cavalry battalion? At least the low-bed trailer they used with these Scania trucks now were made locally by PATRiA (PT. United Tractors Pandu Engineering).


----------



## mandala

jek_sperrow said:


> Two MMWT one parked inside and one outside or it is just 1 tank?
> Both using track like in the 2nd prototype.


Its 2 Medium Tank Prototypes. The one displayed indoor looks like a full spec prototype equipped with laser warning system. The prototype displayed outdoor is without any laser warning system and with a different Commander Panoramic Sight shield casing protection.


----------



## deadlast

mandala said:


> Its 2 Medium Tank Prototypes. The one displayed indoor looks like a full spec prototype equipped with laser warning system. The prototype displayed outdoor is without any laser warning system and with a different Commander Panoramic Sight shield casing protection.


More like they take the turret off the Pandur 105 that has the optics removed for some reason and mate them with Kaplan-MT hull.

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

-----------

BTW, M108 VBCL fire direction centre and command post vehicle for M109A4-BE Howitzer procured from Belgium.

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

deadlast said:


> More like they take the turret off the Pandur 105 that has the optics removed for some reason and mate them with Kaplan-MT hull.
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


I don't think so. According to Windu Paramarta the 105mm turret on the Pandur is a dummy. While the Medium Tanks used the real CMI 3105 turret.


----------



## deadlast

mandala said:


> I don't think so. According to Windu Paramarta the 105mm turret on the Pandur is a dummy. While the Medium Tanks used the real CMI 3105 turret.


Sure, the one used for testing was real (the indoor ones), but the one placed outdoor looks like just a dummy turret taken from Pandur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

deadlast said:


> Sure, the one used for testing was real (the indoor ones), but the one placed outdoor looks like just a dummy turret taken from Pandur.


By looking again both pics i think you are right and it looks like the prototype displayed outdoor is using the dummy turret taken from the Pandur.

The real CMI 3105 turret has an optic near the barrel as shown from this pic:







The dummy turret is without any optic same as the Pandur pic:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Armed Forces enhances military diplomacy*
Senin, 5 November 2018 21:42 WIB - 7 Views

Reporter: antara





TNI Commander Marshal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto (left) shakes hands with soldiers of the TNI Maritime Task Force (MTF) who joined the XXVIII-J UNIFIL Garuda Contingent in a welcoming ceremony at Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, Monday (11/05/2018). (ANTARA PHOTO/Aprillio Akbar/hp.)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The commander-in-chief of Indonesian National Armed Forces (TNI), Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto, has said that the TNI is currently enhancing its military diplomacy in order to support foreign diplomacy and strengthen Indonesia`s position in the international arena.

"Strong military diplomacy is needed to support foreign diplomacy to strengthen Indonesia`s position in the international world," Tjahjanto remarked, while leading the welcome ceremony to the TNI Maritime Task Force (MTF) who joined the XXVIII-J UNIFIL Garuda Contingent at Tanjung Priok here on Monday.

He stated that Indonesia is currently trusted as a non-permanent member of the UN Security Council.

"This position requires us to play a more active role in every action that aims to create world peace," Tjahjanto noted, adding that the global spectrum is also getting more and more complex.

This condition requires all nations to establish bilateral and multilateral cooperation as no country can deal with the threat alone.

"Some aspects which should be asserted in international cooperation are the development of capabilities, the establishment of interoperability, and trust among countries," he added.

Therefore, all the lessons which have been studied, as well as the shortcomings and achievement during the implementation of the operations that have been carried out should be recorded and become input for the TNI Peace Maintenance Mission (PMPP) Center.

"What you observe from the implementation of the duties of other UN units can also be a constructive input for the next Garuda Contingent," the TNI Commander remarked, asserting that the tasks which are carried out under the UN flag are proud duties.

"These tasks not only promote the name of the country and provide individual experience but also provide insights for the soldiers to enhance their professionalism and support the success of the next mission," he explained.

The Maritime Task Force, which served in Lebanon for one year, consisted of 100 soldiers, 94 crew ship members, one intelligence officer, one psychology officer, one military doctor, one information officer, one special force member, and one diver on the Usman Harun-359 ship.

During its duties as the UN Peace Forces Ship, Harun assisted the Lebanese Armed Forces (LAF) Navy to prevent the entry of illegal weapons to Lebanon by sea.

The ship also supported trainings on maritime security operations for the LAF Navy personnel in their territorial sea area.

Reporting by Syaiful Hakim
Editing by Libertina, Rahmad Nasution
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

deadlast said:


> Sure, the one used for testing was real (the indoor ones), but the one placed outdoor looks like just a dummy turret taken from Pandur.


The indoor ones got the track replaced then?

1st prototype( that underwent test)


----------



## mandala

Beside for outdoor display the 2nd Medium Tank Prototype will perform live demo during Indo Defence 2018.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


>


wow new add on armor on Badak
comparing to the old one


----------



## bigmack

pr1v4t33r said:


>



it's a real Badak (Rhino) with thick skin.
Any information regarding add-on armor of Badak?


----------



## Nike

RIP, syahrul anto, a hero and our guardian at sea, dies while searching for Lion Air crash victims. His last message for his wife is quite touching


"Pagi itu, satu demi satu penumpang mendekat ke pintu keberangkatan di Soekarno Hatta. Petugas check in menyambut mereka dengan senyum.

Sekitar 180 orang mendekati takdirnya. Ada yang tertinggal karena macet di jalan, ada yang pindah ke pesawat lebih awal karena ingin cepat sampai. Dan ada juga yang batal karena ada urusan lain yang tiba-tiba.

Tak ada yang tertukar. Allah menyeleksi dengan perhitungan yang tak pernah salah. Mereka ditakdirkan dalam suatu janjian berjemaah. Takdirnya seperti itu tanpa dibedakan usia, proses pembelian tiket, check in, terbang dan sampai akhir perjalanan hari ini, hanya sebuah proses untuk jalan pulang, menjumpai Allah yang tertulis di Lauhul Mahfuz.

Sebuah catatan yang tidak pernah kita lihat, tapi kita jumpai. Takdir sangatlah rapih tersusun, kehendak Allah tak terjangkau dengan akal manusia. Allahu Akbar.

Lalu, kapan giliran kita pergi? Hanya Allah yang tahu. Kesadaran iman kita berkata Bersiap setiap saat. Kapanpun dan dalam keadaan apapun. Mari kita benahi ketaqwaan kita untuk bekal pulang ke kampung abadi. Hanya itu jalan terbaik".

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deadlast

jek_sperrow said:


> The indoor ones got the track replaced then?
> 
> 1st prototype( that underwent test)
> View attachment 515635


Both of them got a new double-pin tracks with two rubber pad on each shoe,

The indoor one got new hull + working turret
The outdoor one got the old hull (the one used for mobility test) + dummy turret



pr1v4t33r said:


>


They really needs to redesign that driver position and hatch. It offer no protection at all for the driver in it's current form, also that periscope should be mounted better as it is quite pointless having it stands tall like that. 
Anyway, anybody can confirm whether this Badak already got it's new drive-train & suspension fitted from Timoney?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

pr1v4t33r said:


>





Svantana said:


> wow new add on armor on Badak


 Noice I didn't even realize it until i zoomed in and check it several times.
Badak got additional(thin) armor for turret and hull, can't compare it to add on armor used in our Leo Revolution though , waiting for the joint development of add on armor with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Preparation for Army exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Highly effective solution [ID18D1]

Being showcased here at Indo Defence for the first time are the first two examples of the Medium Tank (MT), which has been jointly developed over a four-year period by FNSS Savunma Sitermieri of Turkey (Stand A050D) and PT Pindad of Indonesia (Hall B, Stand B345) to meet the operational requirements of the Indonesian Army.






Formal qualification tests started in July and were complete in August in Indonesia. Three phases were conducted, comprising mine tests, endurance and firing trials.

The mine tests were carried out on an MT hull and were successfully completed in July, according to FNSS. The endurance tests were carried out in Java from 6-16 August, during which the vehicle travelled almost 2,000km on the western part of the island and was put through its paces in various types of terrain and under difference climatic conditions. Firing tests were carried out in Bandung between 25 and 27 August, during which the MT successfully engaged moving targets while the platform was also moving.

The MT is fitted with the latest CMI Defence Cockerill 3105 turret, which is armed with a high-pressure 105mm rifled gun that can fire various natures of NATO standard 105mm ammunition. The 105mm gun is fed by a bustle-mounted automatic loader, which has enabled the turret crew to be reduced to commander and gunner. The turret is also armed with a 7.62mm coaxial machine gun.

The computerised fire control system enables the MT to successfully engage stationary and moving targets while the platform is moving.

The commander's roof-mounted stabilised sight enables hunter/killer target engagements.

Main battle tanks today commonly weigh 60 tonnes or more, which can limit their mobility on existing road networks; the new MT is much lighter and therefore more deployable.

According to K Nail Kurt, general manager and CEO of FNSS, "Medium Tank will be a highly effective solution in today's conditions of asymmetric warfare. The vehicle meets all of the requirements of an easy and rapid positioning, high-mobility, low-visibility, high-firepower and cost-effective medium weight tank."

It is expected that Indonesia will place a minimum initial contract for 44 unites for the MT for the Indonesian Army.

_https://www.janes.com/article/84337/highly-effective-solution-id18d1_


Anka for Indonesia? [ID18D1]

In an obvious push to further promote its flagship medium-altitude, long-endurance unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) to Indonesia, Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI, Stand A050M, Turkey pavilion) has a full-sized model of its Anka on display here at the show.






Proudly sitting in the corner of Hall B1, the aircraft is here just three months after TAI announced it is seeking opportunities to collaborate with Indonesian industry in order to pitch Anka for a local tender.

TAI has said it will modify the system as needed to meet any specific requirements Indonesia may have, and will do so by incorporating local suppliers into the supply chain. This co-operation will not be limited to UAVs, but will also be open to other potential markets and requirements.

Anka is being displayed with its satellite communications capability, as well as a weapons fit including Roketsan’s 22kg MAM-L Smart Micro Munition. The UAV has a 17.3m wingspan, a 200kg payload capacity, and an endurance of some 24 hours.

_https://www.janes.com/article/84335/anka-for-indonesia-id18d1_


End-to-end protection [ID18D1]

Leonardo (Hall D, Stand D208) is pitching its BriteEye electronic warfare suite to meet an Indonesian air force requirement for a self-protection capability for its BAE Systems Hawk light attack/trainer fleet, building on the SEER capability already installed on board the aircraft.






The system is a low-cost aircraft protection system that defends platforms from radar-guided threats in a single system, cueing the launch of appropriate effects from a countermeasure dispensing system.

It incorporates the company’s SEER radar warning receiver (RWR) capability to detect the threats – a system that is already integrated onto Indonesia’s Hawks – before cueing countermeasures including flare or Leonardo’s BriteCloud expendable radar-jamming decoy. As Leonardo provides the whole suite, it can offer an end-to-end radio-frequency protection capability, offering more interoperability between the different elements, it says. “Our SEER radar warning receiver, which detects and identifies potential radar threats and alerts the pilot, is already installed on board Indonesian air force Hawks,” Alberto Pietra, director of marketing and sales for Leonardo’s Airborne and Space Systems division, told the Show Daily.

“We’re now looking to go a step further and are offering complete end-to-end protection from radar-guided threats, including our world-leading BriteCloud expendable radar-jamming decoy, which is now in service with the UK’s Royal Air Force.”

Indonesia has been actively seeking a RWR capability for its Hawk fleet, in order to effectively protect it during light attack missions.

“With BriteEye on board, the Indonesian air force would have the freedom to operate in areas that would otherwise be off-limits due to modern ground radar emplacements,” Pietra noted.

“Any incoming radar-guided threats would be picked up by SEER and could then be automatically directed away from the aircraft by our BriteCloud decoy, without adding any additional workload for the pilot.”

Leonardo added that it is already working with Indonesian pilots and technicians to ensure the air force is getting the most out of its SEER systems; updating them so they can effectively react to new threats as they emerge.

_https://www.janes.com/article/84336/end-to-end-protection-id18d1_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

*More effective firepower [ID18D1]*
*CHRISTOPHER F FOSS*
06 November 2018




Many countries in the region are now boosting their firepower with the introduction of new towed and self-propelled (SP) artillery systems, tracked and wheeled, and artillery rocket systems (ARSs), which not only have longer ranges but also carry more effective ammunition.

While the SP systems are more expensive to procure and operate than conventional towed artillery systems, their advantage is that they can come into action much more quickly, carry out a fire mission and then redeploy before any counter-battery fire, making them more survivable.

The latest artillery system to enter service with Indonesia is the French Nexter Systems CAESAR 155mm/52 calibre based on a 6x6 chassis, which can be rapidly deployed over long distances without requiring heavy equipment transporters. An initial batch of 37 has been delivered; an order for an additional 18 was placed in early 2017.

Indonesia's armed forces have taken delivery of 155mm/39 calibre M109A4 SPs from Belgium, and also deploy 105mm towed artillery systems, which can more easily be transported by helicopter. The more recent acquisition is the Nexter Systems 105mm LG1 Mk II for the marines.

Following the acquisition of surplus 155mm/39 calibre FH-70 towed howitzers fitted with an auxiliary power unit (APU), Malaysia procured some 28 South African Denel Land Systems G5 155mm/52 calibre artillery systems.

Singapore has now replaced all its 105mm towed systems with a mixture of 155mm towed and SP artillery systems developed by ST Engineering Land Systems, including the 155mm/39 calibre Primus tracked SP, the 155mm/52 calibre FH2000 fitted with an APU, and the more recent Pegasus 155mm/ 39 calibre Light Weight Howitzer (LWH), which is also fitted with an APU to assist its deployment in marginal terrain.

Singapore has additionally developed and fielded the locally developed 120mm Super Rapid Advanced Mortar System (SRAMS) integrated onto the rear of its Bronco tracked all-terrain vehicle.

Both Indonesia and Malaysia have now deployed the Brazilian AVIBRAS ASTROS ARS, which fires a complete family of unguided rockets, while Singapore has now taken delivery of the Lockheed Martin Missiles and Fire Control M142 227mm (six-round) High Mobility Artillery Rocket System (HIMARS), which fires guided rockets fitted with a unitary warhead.

Field artillery traditionally fires high-explosive (HE) smoke and illuminating rounds and, to enable targets to be engaged at longer ranges, rocket-assisted projectiles (RAPs) and base bleed (BB) 155mm artillery projectiles are being deployed in increasing numbers. Some countries are now insisting that all new artillery munitions are of the insensitive munition (IM) type, which will not explode when subjected to fire.

For greater accuracy, 155mm artillery projectiles can be fitted with a kit such as the Northrop Grumman Armament Systems (previously ATK Armament Systems) M1156 Precision Guidance Kit (PGK). Fitted with a deep well fuze, this gives a circular error of probability (CEP) of 10m or less, enabling targets to be engaged with precision effect and less collateral damage. The use of a PGK means fewer artillery projectiles are required to neutralise the target - in turn reducing the logistic burden.

Older bag-type propellant charges have now given way in many countries to a modular charge system (MCS) or bi-MCS, which are especially useful when being used with an automatic ammunition handling system.

When used with a 155mm/52 calibre artillery system, a maximum of six MCSs would be employed to achieve maximum range, while a 155mm/39 calibre artillery system would require only five.

The deployment of new artillery systems with larger calibres, having longer ranges and firing more effective ammunition, is only one part of a complete artillery system. Target acquisition is still key and the rapid detection of targets at longer ranges can be very difficult, especially in some of the terrain conditions encountered in the region.

While forward observation officers provided with portable target acquisition systems - consisting of day/night observation devices, laser rangefinders and navigation systems - are still used, targets at longer ranges have to be detected by other means such as artillery location radars and unmanned aerial vehicles, which can relay target information in real time.

Increased emphasis is on joint fires, which not only includes artillery and mortar assets but also fast jets, attack helicopters, unmanned aerial vehicles and in some cases naval gunfire support. While close-air support is very valuable, it is only the field artillery that can rapidly provide indirect fire support on a 24/7 basis in all weathers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Guarding the seas [ID18D1]*
*GÜNTER ENDRES*
06 November 2018





Danish company Terma (Hall D, Stand D185), a provider of naval command and control systems, including combat management, surveillance, counterterrorism, interdiction, maritime picture compilation, and search and rescue operations, is displaying its C-Flex Command & Control, C-Guard Naval Decoy and Scanter X-band radar systems. Its team here is headed by president and CEO Jens Maaløe and Anupam Narain Mathur, vice president and general manager, Terma Asia Pacific.

Terma's Scanter X-band navigation, surface search and short-range air surveillance radar systems have proven small target detection capability to assist authorities in efficiently monitoring illegal activities such as drug trafficking, smuggling, illegal immigrants, piracy, illicit fishing and terrorism. It is suited for high-definition sea surface surveillance and shortrange air surveillance for helicopter control and ship navigation. Scanter provides back-up to primary surveillance radars and has a versatile interface capability for C-Flex and other onboard systems.

Scanter radars are operated on land and at sea by the Indonesian Maritime Security Agency, the Indonesian Sea and Coast Guard, the Directorate General of Sea Transportation, and Jakarta Soekarno-Hatta International Airport.

The Indonesian Navy has chosen the Terma C-Guard decoy launching system to protect its strategic assets against missile attacks. C-Guard ensures 360° coverage and will effectively counter advanced threats such as small-range gate radio frequency missiles, imaging infrared missiles and next-generation torpedoes. C-Guard relies on combat-proven 130mm NATO decoys and a proven mechanical launcher design without moving parts.

"Terma has a proud history as supplier to Indonesia's defence, and we are looking forward to further developing relations with the defence establishment and the Indonesian industry," said Maaløe.

https://www.janes.com/article/84329/guarding-the-seas-id18d1

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

BIMA-M31.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*VP opens Indo Defence Expo 2018*
Rabu, 7 November 2018 14:10 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





Vice President Jusuf Kalla opened the 8th Indo Defence 2018 Expo & Forum held at the JIExpo Kemayoran, Central Jakarta on Wednesday (7/11/2018). (ANTARANews/Press Bureau of the Vice Presidential Secretariat)

Jakarta, (ANTARA News) - Vice President Jusuf Kalla on Wednesday opened the 8th Indo Defence 2018 Expo & Forum, an international defense industry exhibition held at the JIExpo Kemayoran, Central Jakarta.

"The exhibition will offer us choices, new knowledge, and an understanding on how a country can benefit from the technology for its defense and security," Kalla stated at the opening of the four-day exhibition.

Vice President Kalla noted that since defense and security are crucial for a country, armed forces were necessary.

"Since a country needs defense and security, it should have armed forces. Since it has armed forces, it would need weapons and adequate equipment," he stated.

Indonesia can practice its diplomacy in defense during the 8th Indo Defence 2018 Expo in a bid to create world peace and prosperity.

As many as 867 weapons defense companies from 60 countries, including Australia, Greece, Slovakia, Saudi Arabia, and Japan, participated in the exhibition.

The foreign companies comprise Rheinmetal, Nexter, Reutech, Turkish Aerospace Industri, Inc, Polish Armanent group, and SVOS.

Reporting by Fransiska Ninditya
Editor: Sri Haryati

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Is there any progress on the building of :
3 unit OPV Bakamla by Citra Shipyard ?
3 unit LST (AT 5 - 7) by DRU ?
3 unit KCR 60 by PT PAL ?


----------



## Nike

*Kalla optimistic of indo defence improving "alutsista" quality*
Rabu, 7 November 2018 16:54 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Antara





Vice President Jusuf Kalla attends Indo Defence 2018 at JIExpo Kemayoran Jakarta, on Wednesday (7/11/2018). (Biro Pers Setwapres)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Vice President Jusuf Kalla expressed hope that implementation of the annual defense industry exhibition, Indo Defense 2018 Expo and Forum, would improve the quality of the Indonesian Military`s Main Weaponry Systems (Alutsista).

With technological developments in the manufacture of defense equipment, on display at Indo Defense, Vice President Kalla is optimistic that each participating country would exchange knowledge for the development of defense equipment.

"A country is always ready for war but must be prepared to face all the worst possibilities. Hence, today, we will see and certainly know what is needed today and what is the comparison," Vice President Kalla stated in his opening remarks at Indo Defense 2018 in JIExpo Kemayoran Jakarta on Wednesday.

With research capabilities in the military field, the vice president urged the Indonesian military to capitalize on the technological developments to improve the defense and security system in the country.

"The internet, for instance, is used for military research that has become something very useful for everyone today. Hence, the capability of the industry and also defense research of a country is useful for the progress of society," he stated.

The eighth Indo Defense 2018 Expo and Forum has also become an arena for Indonesia`s defense diplomacy to enhance world peace and prosperity.

Participants in the Indo Defense 2018 were 867 defense equipment industry companies from 60 countries, including Australia, Greece, Slovakia, Saudi Arabia, and Japan.

Several foreign companies present at Indo Defense 2018 comprise Rheinmetal, Nexter, Reutech, Turkish Aerospace Industry, Inc., Polish Armament group, and SVOS.

The defense equipment exhibition lasts for four days from Wednesday to Saturday and features live demonstrations twice a day at 11 a.m. and 3 p.m. West Indonesia Standard Time.



Reporting by Fransiska Ninditya

Editing by Itniel Tamindael
Editor: Yosep Hariyadi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## caksakerah

Boeing Close to Issuing Safety Warning on 737 Max
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...se-to-issuing-safety-bulletin-on-737-max-jets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*07 November 2018*



Sukhoi Su-35 fighter (photo : Vitaly Kuzmin)

Zhuhai (RIA Novosti) - The contract for the delivery of 11 Su-35 fighter jets to Indonesia has not been postponed, Jakarta resolves some technical issues, said Victor Kladov, head of the Rostec corporation (Rosoboronexport), in an interview with RIA Novosti.

Air Show Airshow China-2018 takes place in Zhuhai from 6 to 11 November.

Previously, some foreign media have repeatedly reported that the implementation of this contract has been postponed due to the threat of US sanctions.

“No, (the contract) is not postponed. But in order for it to enter into force, it is necessary to resolve some technical issues,” said Kladov.

The contract for the supply to Indonesia of 11 Su-35 fighters in the amount of 1.1 billion dollars was signed in 2018. (RIA Novosti)





BT-3F amphibious APC (photo : liveinternet)

*About BTR-3F (BT-3F) Vehicle*

So the issue of the delivery of the BTR-3F is still relevant?

- Yes, this topic remains relevant. These machines were supplied in several batches, and they show themselves very well in the conditions of Indonesia. But what is delivered is delivered. In the future, in addition to the BMP-3F, the new BTR-3F will also be supplied.

In addition, preliminary consultations were held by specialists of the subsidiary Rostec-Tekhmash holding on localization in Indonesia of the production of ammunition for these combat vehicles. That would be logical. But while negotiations were not conducted. There is only a project so far. Again, the timing depends on the will, as well as the availability of funding. We are ready to continue the discussion of this topic. (RIA Novosti)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Sea Platforms
*Indo Defence 2018: Indonesia’s lead Cakra class undergoes USD40 million upgrade*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Jakarta* - Jane's Navy International
07 November 2018
*Key Points*

Indonesia has begun a USD40 million upgrade on its first German-built submarine
The upgrade will extend the boat’s service life beyond 2024
The Indonesian Navy’s (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL’s) lead Cakra-class diesel-electric submarine (SSK), KRI _Cakra_ (401), is currently undergoing a USD40 million upgrade as part of efforts to extend the boat’s life beyond 2024, a PT PAL official told _Jane’s_ at the Indo Defence 2018 exhibition in Jakarta.

The submarine is one of two German-made vessels commissioned by the TNI-AL in the early 1980s. Contracts for the upgrade of both ships have been awarded to South Korean shipbuilder Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME), and work on _Cakra_ has been ongoing at PT PAL’s facilities in Surabaya since mid-2018.

Btw, whats hot here at Indo defense 2018 is large number of Turkish rep. and large number companies offering their Naval and Air platforms here in Jakarta. A proof Indonesia Armed forces is poised to expand their forces (Air and Navy) in near future

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana




----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indo defense fair strengthens industrial collaboration: minister*
Rabu, 7 November 2018 20:52 WIB - 2 Views

Reporter: Antara





Indonesia's minister of defense General (ret) Ryamizard Ryacudu. (ANTARA FOTO/HO/Dok Puskom Kemhan Juli Syawaludin)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu has stated that the defense industry exhibition, Indo Defense Expo and Forum 2018, could strengthen the collaboration between the Indonesian defense industry and its counterparts from fellow countries.

"This collaboration supports the efforts to achieve national independence of defense industry," Ryacudu remarked at the opening of the Indo Defense Expo and Forum 2018 here Wednesday.

The strategic objective of Indo Defense 2018 Forum is to promote Indonesia`s defense industry products.

According to the minister, an independent and advanced defense industry supports the growth and independence of the domestic economy, which is in line with the Indonesian government`s vision.

Indonesia has always been a potential producer as well as the most attractive market for the defense industry in Southeast Asia.

"This is because our region faces many forms of real threats, such as terrorism and radicalism, natural disasters, piracy, drug smuggling, cyber threats, and others," Ryacudu, who is also a former army chief of staff, revealed.

Indo Defense 2018 Forum is an industry and defense technology exhibition that integrates Indo Aerospace and Indo Helicopter, which showcases aerospace, airport, and helicopter industries.

Indo Defense also features Indo Marine, which showcases shipyard and seaport technologies.

There are several aspects in Indo Defense 2018 which have increased by 15 percent compared to that in the previous year.

"There is an increase in terms of the area and number of participants. In 2016, this exhibition was participated by 761 participants from 45 countries, while this year, the number of exhibitors increased to 867 participants from 60 countries, of which 30 of them are present in pavilions, including Indonesia," Ryacudu remarked.

The number of official delegations has also increased. There are 10 defense ministers and those of the same position, as well as a number of chiefs of staff and commanders in chiefs from participating countries.

"We also should be proud because this exhibition is the largest defense exhibition in Southeast Asia that can be equated with world defense industry exhibitions such as the Eurosatory Defense Exhibition in Paris and DSEI (Defense and Security Equipment International) in London. Indo Defense is also included in the world event calendar," the four-star retired general noted.

During the exhibition, Indo Defense features some programs, including an international forum with a theme Ensuring Regional Stability through Cooperation On Counter Terrorism, Indo Marine 2018 Forum as well as the Indo Aerospace 2018 Business Forum.

A business forum will be held for the first time at Indo Defense Forum, with a theme of Promoting National Defense Industry. The event will bring together non-traditional buyers and Indonesian defense industry players.

"We hope that these agendas will expand market for Indonesian defense industry products, both as whole products and as part of the global defense industry chain," he remarked.

A new product of the Indonesian national defense industry produced by PT Pindad, namely Medium Tank, is showcased at Indo Defense Fair. This product is developed in collaboration between PT Pindad and the FNSS, Turkey.

Medium Tank is a form of support from the Indonesian government for domestic defense industries.

Indo Defense Forum 2018 receives visits from various groups of official delegates, armed forces, governments, administrations, businesses, students of the military academy and the police, defense companies and industries, and the public.

The exhibition is held from Nov 7 to 10, 2018, and is expected to be visited by 25 thousand visitors.

Reporting by Syaiful Hakim

Editing by Libertina W Ambari
Editor: Yosep Hariyadi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

on the way

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## trishna_amṛta

caksakerah said:


> Boeing Close to Issuing Safety Warning on 737 Max
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...se-to-issuing-safety-bulletin-on-737-max-jets



They already did

http://boeing.mediaroom.com/news-releases-statements?item=130327



> Flight Crew Operations Manual Bulletin for The Boeing Company
> Number: TBC-19
> IssueDate: November 6, 2018
> Airplane Effectivity: 737-8 / -9
> Subject: Uncommanded Nose Down Stabilizer Trim Due to Erroneous Angle of Attack (AOA) During Manual Flight Only
> Reason: To Emphasize the Procedures Provided in the Runaway Stabilizer Non-Normal Checklist (NNC).
> 
> _The Indonesian National Transportation Safety Committee has indicated that Lion Air flight 610 experienced erroneous AOA data. Boeing would like to call attention to an AOA failure condition that can occur *during manual flight only.*
> 
> This bulletin directs flight crews to existing procedures to address this condition. In the event of erroneous AOA data, the pitch trim system can trim the stabilizer nose down in increments lasting up to 10 seconds. The nose down stabilizer trim movement can be stopped and reversed with the use of the electric stabilizer trim switches but may restart 5 seconds after the electric stabilizer trim switches are released. Repetitive cycles of uncommanded nose down stabilizer continue to occur unless the stabilizer trim system is deactivated through use of both STAB TRIM CUTOUT switches in accordance with the existing procedures in the Runaway Stabilizer NNC. It is possible for the stabilizer to reach the nose down limit unless the system inputs are counteracted completely by pilot trim inputs and both STAB TRIM CUTOUT switches are moved to CUTOUT.
> 
> Additionally, pilots are reminded that an erroneous AOA can cause some or all of the following indications and effects:
> 
> - Continuous or intermittent stick shaker on the affected side only.
> - Minimum speed bar (red and black) on the affected side only.
> - Increasing nose down control forces.
> - Inability to engage autopilot.
> - Automatic disengagement of autopilot.
> - IAS DISAGREE alert.
> - ALT DISAGREE alert.
> - AOA DISAGREE alert (if the AOA indicator option is installed)
> - FEEL DIFF PRESS light.
> 
> In the event an uncommanded nose down stabilizer trim is experienced on the 737-8 /-9, in conjunction with one or more of the above indications or effects, do the Runaway Stabilizer NNC ensuring that the STAB TRIM CUTOUT switches are set to CUTOUT and stay in the CUTOUT position for the remainder of the flight._



I don't want to sound insensitive considering there has been human casualty over this, however as the saying goes "better late than never".
Boeing really screw up with this type


----------



## Nike

*UJI STATIS RHAN-450*
7 NOVEMBER 2018 DIANEKO_LC 2 KOMENTAR




_Uji Statis Rhan-450 (Kemhan)_

Puslitbang Alpalhan melaksanakan uji statis roket jarak 100 km _ground to ground_ (Rhan-450) di Jl. Raya Rumpin No. 2 Mekarsari, Bogor.

Dilansir dari laman _Kemhan (7/ 11)_, Kegiatan diawali sambutan pertama oleh Deputi LAPAN Dr. Rika Andiarti dari LAPAN, kemudian sambutan kedua oleh Kapuslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan Brigjen TNI Abdullah Sani, pembacaan doa, dilanjutkan uji statis roket jarak 100 km _ground to ground_ (Rhan-450) dari tim LAPAN dan terakhir evaluasi hasil pelaksanaan uji statis roket jarak 100 km _ground to ground_(Rhan-450).

Pelaksanaan uji statis roket jarak 100 km _ground to ground_ (Rhan-450) ini adalah hasil kerjasama antara Balitbang Kemhan dengan LAPAN yang telah melaksanakan uji statis roket jarak 100 km _ground to ground_ (Rhan-450) yang ke-2.

Dalam pelaksanaannya, program pengembangan Roket Jarak 100 Km _ground to ground_ (RHan-450) TA. 2018 adalah salah satu program kerja sama utama antara Balitbang Kemhan, PT Dahana dengan Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (LAPAN).

Tujuan dari program ini adalah untuk menguji kinerja sistem propulsi roket Rhan-450, kekuatan struktur motor roket dan thermal.

Roket RHAN-450 adalah roket berbahan bakar padat dengan diameter luar sebesar 450 mm. Panjang total roket mencapai 7.1 meter dan massa total dapat mencapai 1600 kg.

Roket ini akan membawa dua payload yang terdiri dari payload GPS dan _payload_ Radar.

Kedua _payload_ ini memiliki misi untuk mengetahui gerakan dan posisi roket selama terbang.

Target dari pengembangan Roket RHAN-450 ini adalah bahwa roket terbang dengan baik dan stabil tanpa adanya anomali gerakan yang terjadi pada saat uji statis.

Disamping itu juga diharapkan data sensor gerak roket (_akselerometer, gyro_ dan GPS) yang terdapat pada _payload_ dapat bekerja dengan baik dan dapat ditransfer ke _ground station_ secara utuh dan baik sejak awal peluncuran sampai dengan roket kembali jatuh ke bumi.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Btw, good news. TNI AL surely is on progress to build 85 m class OPV 

*IndoDefence 2018: Lacroix Ready to Provide Next Gen Decoy Systems to TNI AL*
November 2018 Naval News
POSTED ON WEDNESDAY, 07 NOVEMBER 2018 14:30




At IndoDefence 2018, Lacroix Defense from France is showcasing for the first time in Indonesia, its cutting-edge, compact SYLENA MK2 decoy launching system.




*Lacroix stand at IndoDefence 2018 with SYLENA Mk2 Decoy Launching System. Navy Recognition picture.*

Lacroix provides innovative and distinct decoy solutions including AAW and ASW cutting-edge pyrotechnic applications for warship survivability, deploying:

Corner reflector decoys against radar (RF) threats
Spectral morphologic infrared decoys (IR) against passive infrared threats
Electro-optic laser screening (EO) against laser guided threats
Innovative anti-torpedo solutions

Specifically in the naval field, Lacroix is ready to provide its solutions for Indonesian Navy (TNI AL)'s future 85 meters Offshore Patrol Vessels.

Lacroix's activities span all stages from product design to manufacture, including supply, support and services solutions, training & simulation...

Two weeks ago (during Euronaval 201) Lacroix confirmed the successful operational deployment of its effects and technologies to defeat the broad range of missile threats from old generations to the most advanced.

Over fifty platforms are currently protected by Lacroix’s new munitions, and it has recently delivered its 10.000th unit of SEACLAD ® ammunition. Development of the SEALAT anti-torpedo mortar has been brought to completion and it is presently being manufactured at nominal capacity.

The demonstrated success of the SYLENA range has come in just five years since it was marketed: a combination of deliveries and firm orders account for a total of over thirty systems worldwide. Within the next 2 years, that number is expected to jump to 100, thanks to the growing success of the unique coupling of a fixed launcher / modern countermeasures.

The growing need for ship self-protection against sophisticated technologies has generated a heightened interest in SYLENA.

For over 25 years, significantly enhanced calculation capabilities and the miniaturization of electronic components have brought about an unprecedented development in homing missile and torpedo capabilities, rendering classic countermeasures ineffective to defeat them.

The latest generation of homing devices can instantaneously determine target and spectral location and reject radar echo and infrared radiation which do not match the ship’s signature. Therefore, most current missiles reject chaff and classic infrared decoys. Furthermore, the SYLENA / SEACLAD combination is suitably adapted to meet the proliferation of hypervelocity and millimeter wave missiles.

Lastly, in the submarine domain, the fact that classic countermeasure are systematically rejected by advanced torpedoes was taken into account by Lacroix in the early stages of development.

http://www.navyrecognition.com/inde...provide-next-gen-decoy-systems-to-tni-al.html


----------



## mandala

Future Frigate Indonesia (FFI).

*IndoDefence 2018: Damen Unveils 6000 Tons 'Omega' Frigate*

November 2018 Naval News
POSTED ON WEDNESDAY, 07 NOVEMBER 2018 17:05
_
By Xavier Vavasseur - Editor in Chief
_
At IndoDefence 2018, the tri service defense exposition currently held in Jakarta, Indonesia, Dutch shipbuilding group Damen unveiled the new 6,000 tons class 'Omega' Frigate design.





*The new Omega frigate by Damen. Damen image.*

Talking to _Navy Recognition_ at the event, Bob De Smedt, one of the naval architect who worked on the Omega project, explained that the scale model on display is representative of an early concept for the future Royal Netherlands Navy (Koninklijke Marine) and Belgian Navy (Marinecomponent / Composante marine) M Frigate replacement. *However the main reason the new Omega class of frigates was unveiled at IndoDefence (and not Euronaval for example which was held two weeks ago) is because Damen is now ready to answer Indonesia's potential need for a large frigate (hence the 'FFI' name on a Damen image, standing for Future Frigate Indonesia).*

Omega is actually set to be a new family or product line by Damen, that will come in addition to (and above) the famous Sigma product line. The main difference however is that there will be no "standard Omega lines": Omega designs will always be fully tailored to customer requirements.

For this reason, a future Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) Omega frigate design is likely to look different to the future M Frigate replacement... unless Indonesia is willing and able to team up with the Dutch and Belgian order. The Netherlands and Belgium are jointly procuring four frigates(two each) to replace their M frigates. _Navy Recognition_ learned from various sources during IndoDefence that TNI AL has an "emerging need" for a 6,000 tons class of frigates as a follow on to its third and fourth PKR frigates (also a Damen design, of the Sigma family).

While this design could be proposed to other navies (New Zealand comes to mind), Damen stressed that this is not the design they are offering for Germany's MKS 180. Damen could not elaborate further about MKS 180.




*Omega frigate sailing alongside TNI AL's PKR frigate (Sigma 10514). Artist impression: Damen.*

*
Omega design features*
Damen explained to us that the Omega / FFI frigate is based on the proven LCF / De Zeven Provinciën-class frigate hull form. The vessel features an hybrid propulsion system consisting of 4x diesel engines (two can be used for economic speed, four for sprint) plus 2x electric engines. The diesel engines are separated forward and aft for increased survivability. Power generation aboard the ship takes into account future weapon systems such as directed energy weapons.

The Omega frigate features two large multi mission bays: One amidship and one at the stern. As is the trend with latest generation frigates (Type 26 and FTI/Belharra) the midship multimission bay goes across from port to starboard sides with an overhead handling system to load and move containers or launch and recover RHIBS or USVs/UUVs. The midship multimission bay is large enough to accommodate up to 4x 20 foot containers and the stern multmission bay can accommodate 2x 20 foot containers. Note that there is an additional space on the upper deck, next to the anti-ship missile launchers for 2x additional containers.




*Omega scale model on Damen stand at Indodefence 2018. Navy Recognition picture.*

*
Thales S/X suite*
The futuristic looking (almost Zumwalt-eske) topside of the Omega Frigate is mainly due to the new generation radar suite provided by Thales: Boudewijn Geerink from Thales Netherlands told _Navy Recognition_ at Indodefence 2018 that it is the new S/X suite consisting of the SeaMaster 400 fixed panel S-band radar suite and the APAR Block II X-band multi-function radar, both using gallium nitride technology. According to Thales, the new fixed panel S-band radar solution is the right answer to counter threats posed by airborne or surface drones, precision-guided munitions, or submarine-fired pop-up missiles, typically attacking just above the sea surface (low elevation, sea skimming) or from high elevation angles (high diving). APAR Blk2 defends against saturation attacks in the highest threat scenarios by supporting many simultaneous AAW and ASuW engagements with both active and semi-active guidance using ICWI. Thales SeaMaster 400 offers a range of 450km while APAR Block 2 can replace illuminators to directly provide guidance for ESSM and SM-2 missiles.

Omega frigate is also available with different radar configurations. A version fitted with a rotating radar (such as the Thales NS200) is also being pitched by Damen.




*Omega scale model on Damen stand at Indodefence 2018. Navy Recognition picture.*

*
Weapons and other sensors*
The weapons and sensor suite depends on customers requirements as usual. However the scale model on display at Indodefence shows the Omega frigate fitted with a 127mm main gun by leonardo, a 76mm secondary gun (non penetrating variant) by Leonardo on top of the helicopter hangar, a Rheinmetall Millenium CIWS, 2x Leonardo Hitrole remote weapon stations, 8x Kongsberg NSM anti-ship missiles, 4x Rheinmetall MASS decoy launchers, a Thales Kingklip hull mounted sonar and a Captas-4 variable depth sonar, 4x satellite link antennas and 2x Thales Mirador EO systems. For air defense, the scale model shows 24x VLS cells (likely VL MICA NG for Indonesia or ESSM Block 2 for Netherlands and Belgium).




*Omega scale model on Damen stand at Indodefence 2018. Navy Recognition picture.*

*
Omega frigate / FFI early specifications:*
Length: 144 meters
Breadth: 18.8 meters
Displacement: 6100 tons
Max. speed: 29 knots
Range: 5,000 nautical miles @ 18 knots
Endurance: 30 days at sea
Stabilisation: Rudder roll (similar to LCF)
Crew: 122 sailors (accommodations for up to 160)
Storage space for 3x 12 meters RHIBs
Hangar space for 2x medium lift helicopters and/or UAV.

http://www.navyrecognition.com/inde...18-damen-unveils-6000-tons-omega-frigate.html

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> Future Frigate Indonesia (FFI).
> 
> *IndoDefence 2018: Damen Unveils 6000 Tons 'Omega' Frigate*
> 
> November 2018 Naval News
> POSTED ON WEDNESDAY, 07 NOVEMBER 2018 17:05
> _
> By Xavier Vavasseur - Editor in Chief
> _
> At IndoDefence 2018, the tri service defense exposition currently held in Jakarta, Indonesia, Dutch shipbuilding group Damen unveiled the new 6,000 tons class 'Omega' Frigate design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The new Omega frigate by Damen. Damen image.*
> 
> Talking to _Navy Recognition_ at the event, Bob De Smedt, one of the naval architect who worked on the Omega project, explained that the scale model on display is representative of an early concept for the future Royal Netherlands Navy (Koninklijke Marine) and Belgian Navy (Marinecomponent / Composante marine) M Frigate replacement. *However the main reason the new Omega class of frigates was unveiled at IndoDefence (and not Euronaval for example which was held two weeks ago) is because Damen is now ready to answer Indonesia's potential need for a large frigate (hence the 'FFI' name on a Damen image, standing for Future Frigate Indonesia).*
> 
> Omega is actually set to be a new family or product line by Damen, that will come in addition to (and above) the famous Sigma product line. The main difference however is that there will be no "standard Omega lines": Omega designs will always be fully tailored to customer requirements.
> 
> For this reason, a future Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) Omega frigate design is likely to look different to the future M Frigate replacement... unless Indonesia is willing and able to team up with the Dutch and Belgian order. The Netherlands and Belgium are jointly procuring four frigates(two each) to replace their M frigates. _Navy Recognition_ learned from various sources during IndoDefence that TNI AL has an "emerging need" for a 6,000 tons class of frigates as a follow on to its third and fourth PKR frigates (also a Damen design, of the Sigma family).
> 
> While this design could be proposed to other navies (New Zealand comes to mind), Damen stressed that this is not the design they are offering for Germany's MKS 180. Damen could not elaborate further about MKS 180.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Omega frigate sailing alongside TNI AL's PKR frigate (Sigma 10514). Artist impression: Damen.*
> 
> *
> Omega design features*
> Damen explained to us that the Omega / FFI frigate is based on the proven LCF / De Zeven Provinciën-class frigate hull form. The vessel features an hybrid propulsion system consisting of 4x diesel engines (two can be used for economic speed, four for sprint) plus 2x electric engines. The diesel engines are separated forward and aft for increased survivability. Power generation aboard the ship takes into account future weapon systems such as directed energy weapons.
> 
> The Omega frigate features two large multi mission bays: One amidship and one at the stern. As is the trend with latest generation frigates (Type 26 and FTI/Belharra) the midship multimission bay goes across from port to starboard sides with an overhead handling system to load and move containers or launch and recover RHIBS or USVs/UUVs. The midship multimission bay is large enough to accommodate up to 4x 20 foot containers and the stern multmission bay can accommodate 2x 20 foot containers. Note that there is an additional space on the upper deck, next to the anti-ship missile launchers for 2x additional containers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Omega scale model on Damen stand at Indodefence 2018. Navy Recognition picture.*
> 
> *
> Thales S/X suite*
> The futuristic looking (almost Zumwalt-eske) topside of the Omega Frigate is mainly due to the new generation radar suite provided by Thales: Boudewijn Geerink from Thales Netherlands told _Navy Recognition_ at Indodefence 2018 that it is the new S/X suite consisting of the SeaMaster 400 fixed panel S-band radar suite and the APAR Block II X-band multi-function radar, both using gallium nitride technology. According to Thales, the new fixed panel S-band radar solution is the right answer to counter threats posed by airborne or surface drones, precision-guided munitions, or submarine-fired pop-up missiles, typically attacking just above the sea surface (low elevation, sea skimming) or from high elevation angles (high diving). APAR Blk2 defends against saturation attacks in the highest threat scenarios by supporting many simultaneous AAW and ASuW engagements with both active and semi-active guidance using ICWI. Thales SeaMaster 400 offers a range of 450km while APAR Block 2 can replace illuminators to directly provide guidance for ESSM and SM-2 missiles.
> 
> Omega frigate is also available with different radar configurations. A version fitted with a rotating radar (such as the Thales NS200) is also being pitched by Damen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Omega scale model on Damen stand at Indodefence 2018. Navy Recognition picture.*
> 
> *
> Weapons and other sensors*
> The weapons and sensor suite depends on customers requirements as usual. However the scale model on display at Indodefence shows the Omega frigate fitted with a 127mm main gun by leonardo, a 76mm secondary gun (non penetrating variant) by Leonardo on top of the helicopter hangar, a Rheinmetall Millenium CIWS, 2x Leonardo Hitrole remote weapon stations, 8x Kongsberg NSM anti-ship missiles, 4x Rheinmetall MASS decoy launchers, a Thales Kingklip hull mounted sonar and a Captas-4 variable depth sonar, 4x satellite link antennas and 2x Thales Mirador EO systems. For air defense, the scale model shows 24x VLS cells (likely VL MICA NG for Indonesia or ESSM Block 2 for Netherlands and Belgium).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Omega scale model on Damen stand at Indodefence 2018. Navy Recognition picture.*
> 
> *
> Omega frigate / FFI early specifications:*
> Length: 144 meters
> Breadth: 18.8 meters
> Displacement: 6100 tons
> Max. speed: 29 knots
> Range: 5,000 nautical miles @ 18 knots
> Endurance: 30 days at sea
> Stabilisation: Rudder roll (similar to LCF)
> Crew: 122 sailors (accommodations for up to 160)
> Storage space for 3x 12 meters RHIBs
> Hangar space for 2x medium lift helicopters and/or UAV.
> 
> http://www.navyrecognition.com/inde...18-damen-unveils-6000-tons-omega-frigate.html



This an offer you cant refuse

Pindad kerja sama perusahaan Ceko kembangkan kendaraan tempur canggih
_




Kendaraan tempur produksi Pindad. ©2018 Merdeka.com


PERISTIWA | Kamis, 8 November 2018 00:15:00
Reporter : Dedi Rahmadi
*Merdeka.com - *PT Pindad melakukan kerja sama dengan Excalibur Army, perusahaan pertahanan di bawah Czechoslovak Group (CSG) dalam pengembangan kendaraan tempur canggih Pandur 8x8 infanteri. General Manager Divisi Kendaraan Khusus Pindad, Agus Edy Suprihanto mengatakan Pindad melakukan kerja sama engineering untuk memenuhi kebutuhan user, saat ini infanteri.

"Kemampuan kendaraan tempur ini adalah kendaraan ini 8x8 tapi mampu berenang (amfibi). Mobilitas tinggi, mampu membawa lebih dari 12 pasukan. Untuk senjata menggunakan kaliber 30 mm, kendaraan infanteri ini yang pertama kali kita pasangkan kaliber tersebut," kata Agus Edy Suprihanto dalam pameran alutsista Indo Defence 2018 di JIExpo and Forum, Kemayoran, Rabu (7/11).

"Kendaraan tipe darat ini juga memiliki kemampuan melewati kondisi tanah yang tak bagus, ada teknologi yang mengempeskan angin ban sehingga mampu menapaki lumpur," tambah dia.

Dia mengatakan, Pindad melakukan kerja sama dengan perusahaan pertahanan asal Ceko ini karena sudah berpengalaman dalam memproduksi kendaraan dan bertempur, khususnya di Eropa Timur. Dia mengatakan Pindad juga membutuhkan transfer knowledge dari pihak Excalibur Army selain material.

Sementara itu, Vice President CSG Indonesia, Ing. Daniel Kana mengungkapkan pihaknya sudah bekerja sama dengan Kementerian Pertahanan Indonesia lebih dari enam tahun lalu. Pihaknya menilai Pindad perusahaan pertahanan yang mampu memproduksi kendaraan tempur yang mumpuni.

"Kementerian Pertahanan Indonesia juga membutuhkan kendaraan tipe tersebut untuk marinir. Kendaraan yang mampu bermanuver dan ampibi serta tahan peluru. Untuk harga, tergantung permintaan negara pemesan," kata dia.

https://m.merdeka.com/amp/peristiwa...n-ceko-produksi-kendaraan-tempur-canggih.html
_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Marine Rouge said:


> Pindad kerja sama perusahaan Ceko kembangkan kendaraan tempur canggih
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kendaraan tempur produksi Pindad. ©2018 Merdeka.com
> 
> 
> PERISTIWA | Kamis, 8 November 2018 00:15:00
> Reporter : Dedi Rahmadi
> *Merdeka.com - *PT Pindad melakukan kerja sama dengan Excalibur Army, perusahaan pertahanan di bawah Czechoslovak Group (CSG) dalam pengembangan kendaraan tempur canggih Pandur 8x8 infanteri. General Manager Divisi Kendaraan Khusus Pindad, Agus Edy Suprihanto mengatakan Pindad melakukan kerja sama engineering untuk memenuhi kebutuhan user, saat ini infanteri.
> 
> "Kemampuan kendaraan tempur ini adalah kendaraan ini 8x8 tapi mampu berenang (amfibi). Mobilitas tinggi, mampu membawa lebih dari 12 pasukan. Untuk senjata menggunakan kaliber 30 mm, kendaraan infanteri ini yang pertama kali kita pasangkan kaliber tersebut," kata Agus Edy Suprihanto dalam pameran alutsista Indo Defence 2018 di JIExpo and Forum, Kemayoran, Rabu (7/11).
> 
> "Kendaraan tipe darat ini juga memiliki kemampuan melewati kondisi tanah yang tak bagus, ada teknologi yang mengempeskan angin ban sehingga mampu menapaki lumpur," tambah dia.
> 
> Dia mengatakan, Pindad melakukan kerja sama dengan perusahaan pertahanan asal Ceko ini karena sudah berpengalaman dalam memproduksi kendaraan dan bertempur, khususnya di Eropa Timur. Dia mengatakan Pindad juga membutuhkan transfer knowledge dari pihak Excalibur Army selain material.
> 
> Sementara itu, Vice President CSG Indonesia, Ing. Daniel Kana mengungkapkan pihaknya sudah bekerja sama dengan Kementerian Pertahanan Indonesia lebih dari enam tahun lalu. Pihaknya menilai Pindad perusahaan pertahanan yang mampu memproduksi kendaraan tempur yang mumpuni.
> 
> "Kementerian Pertahanan Indonesia juga membutuhkan kendaraan tipe tersebut untuk marinir. Kendaraan yang mampu bermanuver dan ampibi serta tahan peluru. Untuk harga, tergantung permintaan negara pemesan," kata dia.
> 
> https://m.merdeka.com/amp/peristiwa...n-ceko-produksi-kendaraan-tempur-canggih.html_



For our marines ? Yummy...


----------



## Nike

INDODEFENCE 2018
*Sea Ceptor aims for corvette retrofit [ID18D2]*

07 November 2018




European guided weapons house MBDA (Hall D, Stand D210) is pushing its new Sea Ceptor local area anti-air missile system as a potential retrofit for the Indonesian Navy’s three Bung Tomo-class corvettes, writes Richard Scott.

Based on the new Common Anti-air Modular Missile (CAMM) effector, Sea Ceptor has been ordered by the UK Ministry of Defence to replace VL Seawolf on the Royal Navy’s Type 23 frigates, and to equip new Type 26 frigates from build. The system has also secured export orders from New Zealand and Chile for frigate upgrade programmes.

The 95m Bung Tomo-class ships were originally designed to receive the VL Seawolf point defence missile system (with space for a 16-cell silo forward of the bridge). However the Seawolf system was not installed prior to Indonesia’s 2013 agreement to acquire the ships.

With VL Seawolf no longer in production, MBDA is now proposing to equip the three vessels with the next-generation Sea Ceptor system. “As demonstrated by the highly successful Type 23 upgrade programme for the Royal Navy, Sea Ceptor is a proven and low-risk upgrade option for vessels configured for the previous Seawolf system such as the Bung Tomo corvettes,” an MBDA spokesperson said. “Also, the system’s design, including its active radar seeker and a two-way datalink, makes it virtually radar- and combat management system-agnostic.”

Capable of ranges of more than 25km, CAMM uses an active radar seeker (supported by mid-course guidance updates) to deliver an allweather engagement capability against multiple targets simultaneously. It also features novel ‘soft launch’ technology, where a gas-powered piston propels the missile away from the ship before thrusters orientate it in the required direction of flight. Once the low-speed/low-energy turnover is complete, the missile fires its main rocket motor.

“At only 100kg per missile and utilising cold vertical launch, Sea Ceptor offers substantial weight and volume savings over alternate systems,” MBDA told the Show Daily, “while providing shorter interception times and substantially increased maximum range.”
https://www.janes.com/article/84405/sea-ceptor-aims-for-corvette-retrofit-id18d2

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Rigid buoyancy [ID18D2]*

07 November 2018




A full-sized black boat enveloped in mock sea spray constitutes a striking display of the latest development by Balakosa Balin Indonesia PT (BBI, Hall B, Stand B315), writes Sam J Basch.

What sets this vessel apart from a rigid inflatable boat (RIB) is the V-shaped rigid hull as a result of the tube structure consisting of polyethylene foam with a polyurea coating.

The BBI shipyard claims the 12m Rigid Buoyancy Boat (RBB) is a world-first. The material has been tested for ballistic penetration by small arms bullets ranging from 9mm pistol to 5.56mm and 7.62mm sniper ammunition.

The rigid boat, capable of speeds up to 40 knots, is exceptionally stable as a result of low laminar air resistance. It is powered by a pair of 250hp Evinrude I-Tech engines and carries up to 12 personnel, with an additional two crew members and a pilot.

According to BBI, the RBB is ideal for operations such as beach patrol and search and rescue.


https://www.janes.com/article/84407/rigid-buoyancy-id18d2

*A winning combination [ID18D2]*
*BETH STEVENSON*
08 November 2018




In order to fulfil a number of identified requirements from the Indonesian air force to either update existing systems or fill capability gaps, Saab (Hall D, Stand 075) is ready to offer its flagship fighter and airborne early warning (AEW) system to the nation, should formal requirements be released by the government.

Indonesia has a noted requirement for a mixed fleet of at least 150 fighters, which is currently comprised of types including the Su-27 and Su-30s, F-16s, and Hawk 200s. In addition, it has 11 examples of the Su-35 on order, although this deal has been clouded with uncertainty as the US government continues to impose sanctions on sales from Russia.

Saab considers the Indonesian market to be a promising one, it said, and is confident its Gripen fighter in either the C/D or E configuration – depending on requirements – could be a welcome addition to this mixed fleet should a formal process begin.

Anders Dahl, head of Saab Indonesia, told the Show Daily the company offers the benefit of technology transfer to customers, which is an appealing prospect for many countries that wish to bolster their own domestic industries via their large-scale acquisitions. “Our solutions are suitable for a country that has budget concerns,” he noted. Indonesia is a country that has a defence budget representing less than 1 per cent of GDP, so the money available with which to acquire these capabilities is relatively limited.

Indonesia is notably missing an AEW capability, and given the scope of the country both in terms of its land and maritime territory, an asset that can carry out air-to-air and air-to- surface surveillance while also conducting battle management operations would be a key capability.

For this, Saab could offer its Saab 2000-based Erieye AEW capability, which Anders said would be a sensible platform for the air force to operate to introduce it to this type of operation.

Should Indonesia eventually elect to operate the Gripen and Erieye, this would somewhat mirror the successful operation of the two capabilities by the Royal Thai Air Force (pictured).

Dahl noted that the current governmental administration in Indonesia has done a lot to try to reform the acquisition system, including setting out legal, ethical and procurement processes that make it easier for companies such as Saab to sell into the country. It already partners with state-owned entities in-country, so could further leverage these to help deliver any new capabilities that Indonesia should choose to acquire from Saab, he added.


https://www.janes.com/article/84408/a-winning-combination-id18d2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*UK invites Indonesian companies to join tender*
Kamis, 8 November 2018 01:16 WIB - 4 Views

Reporter: Antara

Jakarta, Nov 7 (ANTARA News) - The UK government has invited Indonesian companies engaged in defense and security industry to take part in a tender as state suppliers in the country.

"Since around May, we have actively encouraged Indonesian companies to join a tender in the British defense program we carry out as global competition. Therefore, this program is obviously very competitive," Regional Director within the UK Department for International Trade for defense and security organization (DIT DSO), Alexis Hammer, stated at the JIEXPO Kemayoran Jakarta on Wednesday.

Hammer came to Indonesia to lead the UK delegation, consisting of 16 companies engaged in defense and security, to attend Indo Defense 2018 held at JIEXPO Kemayoran, Jakartam from Nov 7 to 10.

Indonesian companies that wish to take part in the tender can register with the UK Department for Defense on www.contracts.mod.uk and fill registration documents for suppliers.

"Indonesian companies can register and offer their potential products because we are looking for potential contracts with Indonesian companies in the future," he added.

Indonesia has the same rights and capability as other sovereign states to defend themselves against various emerging threats today and its technology is not inferior to that of other countries, he remarked.

Reporting by Azizah Fitriyanti
Editing by Suharto

Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/120268/uk-invites-indonesian-companies-to-join-tender

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Latgab TNI AD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*MLF - MILITARY LOGISTICS*
*Indo Defence 2018: Lockheed's herculean effort for Indonesian Air Force*
8th November 2018 - 04:08 GMT | by Beth Maundrill in Jakarta

RSS
SAVE THIS FOR LATER

Lockheed Martin is pushing its C-130J Super Hercules to replace the legacy C-130B/H aircraft of the Indonesian Air Force.

Currently, Indonesia operates 20 C-130s and five civil LM-100 aircraft, the latter is used for military operations as well as VIP transport, which will need replacing in the coming years.

‘We are talking through the roadmap [with Jakarta]… to work through replacing legacy C-130s eventually for [the] Indonesian [air force],’ said Richard Johnston, director, international business development at Lockheed Martin.

‘There are several countries in this region that we are talking to who are interested,’ he added suggesting that the company is in conversation with at least three nations in Asia. 

The C-130J is a longer version of the C-130 Hercules and is able to carry eight pallets compared with the legacy aircraft’s six as well as 128 combat troops compared with 92 for the previous version of the aircraft.

Johnston said that there is 60% commonality on parts from the J variant to the legacy aircraft. While the two aircraft are similar there would be some training involved to qualify pilots onto the C-130J but this would focus on the use of the new flight instruments such as the heads up display which is now a primary flight instrument on the aircraft.

Other features of the C-130J include a two person cockpit, technology enhancements have negated the need for a navigator and flight engineer, and automated maintenance fault reporting.

In the meantime, Indonesia has already expresses its intentions to acquire two Airbus Defence and Space A400M.

When approached, Airbus was unable to confirm if a deal for the aircraft had been signed despite reports of the acquisition plan being confirmed.

During an April press conference Marshal Yuyu Sutisna, chief of the Indonesian Air Force, suggested that he had plans to evaluate three different aircraft to fulfil its transport requirements, an Antonov aircraft, the Airbus A400M and the C-130J. 

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/mil-log/indo-defence-2018-lockheed-road-super-hercules-ind/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Pindad Komodo 4x4 APC with CMI CPWS Gen.2 Turret. Credit to Defense Studies.






http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2018/11/inggris-undang-perusahaan-pertahanan.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Future Indonesia Frigate (FFI) alongside PKR Frigate. Credit to Xavier V.






https://twitter.com/xaviervav

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Profense sets the pace with M134*
8th November 2018 - 06:00 GMT | by Helen Haxell in Jakarta

RSS
SAVE THIS FOR LATER

Profense’s M134 Gatling Gun has been operational in Indonesia since 2014, a purchase the company believes is down to the weapon's key features, such as the Aeroclamp, that enhance the weapon’s capability.

The company hopes that this baseline will equate to more sales in the near future.

All branch services within Indonesia operate the M134, assisted by the capacity to utilise indigenous ammunition. The weapon is operated across all domains: on boats, land vehicles and aircraft - although is primarily operated from the Bell 412 and predominantly for special operation missions.

In other instances of usage, the M134 fires the standard 7.62x51mm NATO cartridge and utilises M13 Link ammunition. The M134 can either be battery-powered or powered from the platform's electrical system.

The gun weighs in at 25-30kg while FN Herstal provides some parts such as the barrel. One of the key capabilities of the Profense M134 is the patented Aeroclamp, which reduces barrel temperatures.

Travis Clement, president of Profense, noted to _Shephard _that one of the major regional trends was that ‘remote operating weapon systems are high in-demand so you are not putting the soldier in the line of fire from a safe zone’.



Meanwhile, the company’s PF556 minigun was officially released in October and is now in the throes of the final stages of testing with low rate initial production anticipated for Q1 2019. 
https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/defence-helicopter/indo-defence-2018-profense-sets-pace-m134/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

P6 ATAV.

Swipe left.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Indo Defence 2018: Japan, Indonesia close in on defence deal*
*Jon Grevatt, Jakarta* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
08 November 2018
Japan and Indonesia are discussing the terms of an agreement that would result in closer defence trade and industrial collaboration activities, according to Tomohiro Sasaki, the deputy director of the equipment policy division within the Japanese Ministry of Defense's (MoD's) Acquisition, Technology & Logistics Agency.

Speaking to _Jane's_ on 7 November at Indo Defence 2018 in Jakarta, Sasaki said the two countries hope to sign an "agreement concerning the transfer of defence equipment and technology" in 2019. He confirmed that both countries are committed to finalising the agreement under a bilateral joint statement made in early 2017 and through a joint defence industry forum inaugurated in August 2017.


----------



## Nike

INDODEFENCE 2018
*Check the magnetic risk [ID18D1]*
*SAM J BASCH*
06 November 2018





Having 'navalised' its IT180 mini-drone, France-based ECA Group (Hall A, Stand A25), in association with DCNS (now called Naval Group), has successfully undertaken a first magnetic measurement mission for the Indonesian Navy. The STERNA system is based on the group's compact, high-performance IT180 mini-UAV VTOL airborne drone featuring a magnetometer and its digitiser.

According to ECA Group, this is the first time a drone has been used to check the magnetic signature of a vessel in order to assess its vulnerability against underwater mines and other unfriendly detectors. The STERNA system is a part of set-up degaussing systems compliant with NATO standards.

It can be used for different types of magnetic measurements by means of several runs along the longitudinal axis. One run measures the submarine in magnetic anomaly detection (MAD) type measurement, while at least three runs check the vessel's magnetic signature (with or without the degaussing system). An innovative algorithm compensates for the carrier disturbances and model of the vessel. In this manner, it can complete the assessment in less than an hour in operational conditions, whereas traditional methods require the vessel to be laid up for several days.

Said Colonel Anis Kelaikan of the Indonesian MoD: "Using the latest technology certainly has an impact on the effectiveness and efficiency without reducing the purpose and the objective of the test, so using STERNA will be much faster than the old method and will provide us with more accurate results."

Besides the direct computation and evaluation of the MAD risk, it can evaluate the escape scenario and mine risk, as well as checking the magnetic signature and efficiency of the degaussing system - all while the vessel is moving.

"Further developments have been done and will be continued in order to optimise its performances for operations at sea," said Guénaël Guillerme, ECA Group chief executive.

The STERNA system benefits from what the company describes as the outstanding performance of the IT180 UAV. The combat-proven mini-helicopter drone is already in operational service with the French armed forces in Mali and integrated with several other armies.

According to ECA it is easy to use, even in harsh weather conditions or in hostile environments such as desert, mountain or polar regions.

ECA has developed other concepts of the IT180 UAV for naval defence applications, including mine detection and radio relaying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

*KAI inks defense export deal with Indonesia*

2018-11-08 17:50

JAKARTA/SEOUL, Nov. 8 (Joint Press Corps-Yonhap) -- Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI), a South Korean defense firm, signed a contract worth 100 billion won (US$89.4 million) with Indonesia on Thursday, its officials said.

*The company inked the contract to export three KT-1B trainer aircraft and install radar equipment and guns on the Indonesian Air Force's T-50i planes on the sidelines of the Indo Defence 2018 Expo & Forum in Jakarta.*

KAI is to deliver the KT-1Bs within 28 months of the contract's implementation, and it will complete the T-50i project within 25 months.

KAI exported the KT-IB overseas three times between 2001 and 2008. Indonesia's military is known to use the KT-1B for basic training as well as for air show programs.

The company has been pushing to export its Surion utility helicopters and FA-50 light attack fighters to the Southeast Asian country.





Top officials from Korea Aerospace Industries and Indonesia's defense ministry sign an export contract on the sidelines of the Indo Defence 2018 Expo & Forum in Jakarta on Nov. 8, 2018, in this photo provided by the Joint Press Corps. (Yonhap)

A day earlier, Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering Co. signed a contract with PT PAL, an Indonesian state-owned firm, to form a consortium in an effort to win a project to build three submarines.

http://m.yna.co.kr/mob2/en/contents_en.jsp?cid=AEN20181108008700315&site=0300000000&mobile

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Var Dracon

Marine Rouge said:


> View attachment 516616
> View attachment 516617
> View attachment 516618
> View attachment 516619
> View attachment 516620
> View attachment 516621
> View attachment 516622
> View attachment 516623
> View attachment 516624
> View attachment 516625
> View attachment 516626



I see a drone armed with rocket launcher. Wut?


----------



## Nike

*Indo Defence 2018: Luerssen offers variant of Frankenthal class for Indonesia’s MCMV replacement programme*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Jakarta* - Jane's Navy International
08 November 2018
*Key Points*

Luerssen has offered a variant of the Frankenthal-class minehunter that is currently in service with the German Navy to Indonesia
Company has indicated its commitment to build the ships in-country, in collaboration with a local shipyard
Luerssen has offered a variant of the Frankenthal class for Indonesia’s Pulau Rengat (Tripartite)-class mine-countermeasure vessel (MCMV) replacement programme, a representative from the company confirmed with _Jane’s_ at the Indo Defence exhibition in Jakarta.

Like the Frankenthal class, which has been in service with the German Navy since the early 1990s, the variant that is being offered for the Indonesian Navy’s (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI–AL’s) requirements also features non-magnetisable hull, and the ability to launch remotely operated vehicles (ROVs), said Peter Kneipp, regional director of sales for Luerssen Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*DN - DEFENCE NOTES*
*Indo Defence 2018: Indonesia’s defence capabilities enhanced through sharing practices*
8th November 2018 - 09:19 GMT | by Helen Haxell in Jakarta

RSS
SAVE THIS FOR LATER

The island nation of Indonesia is one of independence; however, through ongoing and new transfer of technology (ToT) programmes the indigenous production of equipment is looking to shape the country’s defence and policing policies now and into the future.

From the domestic production of RIBs to missile launchers, the nation’s manufacturing capabilities are strongly focused on patrolling the 18,000 islands as well as combating terrorist activities.

This is being supported by the international community, particularly the UK. Whilst the foreign trade embargo lift 16 years ago is a distant memory ToT is now a big part of the defence business in Jakarta.

One case in point is PT Bhinneka Dwi Persada, a supplier to the Indonesian military and beneficiary of foreign equipment, is using ToT to boost the nation’s independence in producing its own equipment.

Feba Affan, director at PT Bhinneka Dwi Persada, commented to _Shephard _that in recent years the Indonesian government had stated that now was the time to start developing in Indonesia and this has been helped through ToT, which, in turn, has aided the company’s growth.

‘We were pushed to start thinking on local content but you can’t start from zero, it takes a long time, we are [continuing] to look for overseas partners with products,' Affan said.

PT Bhinneka Dwi Persada works closely with UK-based company Qinetiq on its target systems, in particular the Rajawal-TG ‘Banshee’.

Licensed by Qinetiq, the Banshee target system is operated in more than 39 countries by over 60 customers and can be utilised on sea and land. With 23,000ft maximum altitude and a 90-minute endurance, its launch speed stands at 62kt.

The Indonesian company spans multiple domains including the Rajawal RH-2000 hovercraft, a mobile command control vehicle as well as the 330 and 720 UAV systems.

‘First, we ask companies how to maintain the equipment, secondly, we [focus on] training for us, our military at our facility and thirdly, we [consider] which products we can do locally,’ she said.

The team currently learns to incorporate the technology techniques for equipment then it applies these skills going forward, Affan confirmed ‘The team here can-do integration, we [then] learn how to do it for ourselves.’

Key areas the company is exploring is the adoption of UAVs in the patrolling of some of the remote islands which form part of the archipelagic nation’s composition.

Another area is engine manufacturing in-country which the company is looking to develop further with the Ukraine.

Affan did remark to _Shephard _that the prospective of Brexit was good for the UK as before trade relations and partnerships just might not have come to fruition being part of the EU.

In a press briefing at Indo Defence 2018, the UK government’s regional director for Asia, Alexis Hammer said that ‘Indonesia is front and centre of [the UK’s] South East Asia strategy’.

Hammer highlighted key areas in Indonesia are: ground-based air defence; maritime and cyber. He said how the UK and Indonesia can share experiences on patrolling waters both being island nations; conversations at the show between the Chief of Navy and the UK government took place but no details were provided on what was discussed.

Whilst ToT partnerships is a key driver for the UK-Indonesia partnership, the shared knowledge between the two nations on cyber crime was highlighted as a key tool in tackling this activity.

In October, a MoU was signed between the countries which stresses safeguards and educational moves in adopting and sustaining cyber strategies and preventative measures.

Hammer told _Shephard, _‘it provides an avenue so the UK and Indonesia are able to share equipment and also experiences in developing credible cyber skills.’

He said how it was a strategy which works at a public level, educating on rudimentary measures like safe passwords all the way up to the macro level of best practices with businesses and government – ‘it’s about protecting critical infrastructure,’ Hammer added.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/defence-notes/indo-defence-2018-indonesias-defence-capabilities-/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*SAAB jelaskan berbagai sistem pertahanan untuk Indonesia*
Kamis, 8 November 2018 16:27 WIB

Pewarta: Ade P Marboen





Dokumentasi sosok JAS39 Gripen NG saat diluncurkan secara perdana kepada publik undangan, di Linkopping, Swedia, Rabu waktu setempat. Walau sepintas sama dengan JAS39 Gripen C/D, namun banyak inovasi teknologi terkini disematkan di dalamnya, termasuk teknologi "supercruise" yang memungkinkan dia meningkatkan kecepatan tanpa after burner. Teknologi ini sebetulnya lebih banyak diterapkan pada pesawat tempur mesin ganda, semisal Eurofighter Typhoon. (ANTARA News/Ade P Marboen)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Perusahaan penyedia sistem pertahanan dari Swedia, SAAB, hadir di Indo Defence & Expo Forum 2018, di Jakarta, pada 7-10 November ini. Mereka mengusung berbagai sistem pertahanan yang ditawarkan kepada Indonesia ataupun yang sudah diadopsi di sini. 

“SAAB mendukung misi Indonesia untuk memodernkan angkatan bersenjatanya dan memajukan industri berteknologi tinggi dalam negeri. Dengan diperkenalkannya UU Nomor 16/2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan, Indonesia sedang menuju kemandirian kapabilitas pertahanan dan SAAB menaati segala kewajiban tentang ini,” kata Kepala Perwakilan SAAB di Indonesia, Anders Dahl, di Jakarta, Rabu. 

Di antara sistem pertahanan yang mereka bawa, adalah sistem peringatan dini, intelijen, dan komando Erieye berbasis pesawat propeler SAAB 2000, pesawat tempur multiperan _Gripen_ serie, dan sistem pertahanan titik _Very Short Range Air Defence_ RBS 70 NG. 

Indonesia sejak 1992 sudah mengadopsi sistem pertahanan titik artileri ringan RBS 70, yang diakuisisi dalam paket pengadaan senjata pada masa itu. Setelah puluhan tahun, sistem ini perlu diremajakan dan dipercanggih. 

Dalam uji coba di Sumatera Selatan, beberapa waktu lalu, sistem RBS 70 ini tetap dapat berfungsi secara sempurna. 

“Bayangkan, setelah puluhan tahun dan masih berfungsi baik,” kata Dahl. 

Tentang Gripen, yang dinamakan dalam nomenklatur resminya, JAS39 _Gripen_, Kepala Komunikasi SAAB Asia Pasifik, Robert Hewson, menyatakan, “Pesawat tempur ini dirancang pada dasawarsa ’90-an dan didedikasikan untuk mampu mengatasi pesawat tempur Uni Soviet pada masa itu, yaitu MiG dan Sukhoi, bahkan Sukhoi Su-27 _Flanker_.”

Ia mengatakan, pernah bertemu dengan pilot tempur Angkatan Udara Kerajaan Swedia yang pertama kali berjumpa dengan Sukhoi Su-27 _Flanker_ Angkatan Udara Uni Soviet pada saat itu, di atas Laut Baltik. 

“Ia adalah pilot pertama negara-negara Barat yang melihat secara langsung Sukhoi Su-27 di udara; sementara negara lain blok Barat hanya menjumpai mereka melalui foto-foto satelit,” kata dia. 

JAS39 _Gripen_ merupakan salah satu pesawat tempur bermesin tunggal yang masuk dalam daftar alternatif pengganti F-5E/F _Tiger II_ dari Skuadron 14 TNI AU. Program pengadaan pengganti F-5E/F _Tiger II_ ini masuk dalam program pengadaan sistem kesenjataan pada fase Kekuatan Esensial Minimum II, yang berakhir pada 2019 ini. 

Hewson menyatakan, Swedia merupakan negara yang berbatasan langsung di utara dengan Rusia. “Mereka memiliki kekuatan udara dalam jumlah besar, berkekuatan besar, dan disegani. Swedia menghadapi itu dengan mengandalkan kekuatan yang berbeda, sistem informasi tempur dan komando yang berjejaring, Datalink 16, dan handal pada keadaan minimum sekalipun,” kata dia. 

Di antara kondisi minimum yang dia maksud adalah kemampuan JAS39 _Gripen_untuk mendarat dan lepas landas di jalan raya dengan tanpa persiapan apapun untuk pengoperasian pesawat tempur. 

Sedangkan Erieye SAAB 2000 merupakan sistem peringatan dini di udara dan komando-kendali yang mampu menyapu apapun di udara, darat, dan laut hingga jarak 450 mil laut. Untuk bentangan Indonesia yang memiliki panjang hingga 5.000 kilometer, cukup dilayani oleh dua atau tiga _Erieye_ SAAB 2000 di udara. 

Sistem radar _Erieye_ ini dikembangkan dan dibuat di pusat penelitian dan pengembangan radar SAAB di Gotheborg, di mana sistem radar dan peringatan dini darat-laut, _Giraffe_ dan _Giraffe 1-X_, juga dibangun. 
Editor: Kunto Wibisono

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Sritex Bikin Baju Pemadam Kebakaran Pakai Teknologi Astronout*
*Selfie Miftahul Jannah* - detikFinance




Foto: Selfie Miftahul Jannah/detikFinance
*Jakarta* - PT Sritex memiliki seragam baru untuk para petugas pemadam kebakaran. Bahan yang digunakan untuk membuat seragam baru ini menggunakan teknologi tercanggih, yaitu bahan yang sama seperti kain yang digunakan astronaut Nasa.

General Manager Uniform Division PT Sritex Torang Siburian menjelaskan, jika seragam pemadam kebakaran saat ini hanya bisa menahan suhu panas hingga 300- 500 derajat celsius. Namun, baju pemadam kebakaran terbaru milik Sritex bisa menahan panas sampai 700 derajat celsius. 

"Jadi kalau orang dulu kan dibuat dari nomax. Kalau ini hanya hisa 300 derajat, ada juga dari bahan lain bisa tahan sampai 500 derajat celsius. Kalau yang baru ini kita buat tiga lapis dan bisa menahan panas sampai 700 derajat celsius, nah kalau kainnya terbakar itu ke kulit nggak panas. Nggak tembus," kata dia kepada *detikFinance*, di Pameran Indo Aerospace 2018 Expo & Forum, featuring Indo Helicopter 2018 Expo & Forum di JIExpo Kemayoran, Jakarta Pusat, Kamis (8/11/2018).





Baju Pemadam Kebakaran dengan Teknologi Pakaian astronaut Produksi Sritex Foto: Selfie Miftahul Jannah/detikFinance

Bahan yang digunakan untuk seragam baru milik Sritex ini terdiri dari tiga lapis yaitu terdiri dari nomex, gore tax airlock dan polybenzimidazole (PBI). Jenis PBI ini merupakan produsen serat PBI di dunia. Semua serat PBI dibuat di Amerika, sejak saat PBI diperkenalkan ke Nasa untuk misi Apollo pada akhir 1960-an, kain ini dianggap sebagai perlindungan terbaik yang tersedia untuk aplikasi panas dengan suhu tinggi. 

"Seragam ini punya bahan yang sama seperti apa yang dipakai Nasa," kata dia.

Ia menjelaskan, hingga saat ini pemakaian untuk seragam pemadam kebakaran ini sudah digunakan untuk pemadam kebakaran di Hongkong dan Singapura. 

"Baru empat bulan ya ini. Karena seragam ini diproduksi oleh anak perusahaan kami di Jerman. Baru empat bulan kemarin tapi sudah dipesan sekitar 500 seragam untuk para pemadam kebakaran di Hongkong dan Singapura," papar dia.




Baju Pemadam Kebakaran dengan Teknologi Pakaian astronaut Produksi Sritex Foto: Selfie Miftahul Jannah/detikFinance

Mengenai harga untuk satu set seragam ia menjelaskan yaitu US$ 3.000 atau setara Rp 43 juta (kurs Rp 14.525). 

"Kita nggak jual gitu saja, ada perawatannya juga kalau mau dicuci ya bisa kita layani," kata dia.

Lebih lanjut ia menjelaskan, pihaknya pada tahun depan akan fokus untuk memperluas pasar ke beberapa negara lainnya seperti Thailand, Filipina, Indonesia, dan kawasan negara di Asia Tenggara. 

"Asia tenggara lah, yang penting ada pasarnya dulu," kata dia. 

*(dna/dna)* 

https://m.detik.com/finance/industr...u-pemadam-kebakaran-pakai-teknologi-astronout

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

PT PAL Got contract from Philippine to build 2 vessel, one of them is LPD. 

News is in Indonesian. https://www.liputan6.com/bisnis/read/3686626/pt-pal-ekspor-2-kapal-militer-ke-filipina-pada-2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*LWI - LAND WARFARE*
*Indo Defence 2018: Indonesian missiles with Seoul*
8th November 2018 - 11:03 GMT | by Helen Haxell in Jakarta

RSS
SAVE THIS FOR LATER

Seoul-based company LIG is ambitiously projecting its hopes of increasing its footprint in Indonesia, in the coming years, by raising its production of the short-range missile system, Chiron for the air force.

With a presidential election taking place in April next year in Indonesia, Joon-Gi Hong, manager, global business team at LIG Nex1, said the company was positioning itself to be included in the government’s five-year defence plan with a specific push on the procurement of more Chiron missiles.

The Indonesian government signed a contract in 2012 for six Chiron missilse, with Rheinmetall as the prime contractor.

‘Next year there will be a new government we are attempting to push and expand the air force’s [Chiron missile] quantity to 100,’ Hong told _Shephard._

The weapon has a maximum range of 7km with a missile diameter of 80mm and weighs in at 2.5kg.

Hong explained that Indonesia was the only country the weapon had been exported to although it has also been procured by the South Korean MoD. The company has an indigenous facility in Jakarta.

By 2015 Hong said that the delivery of the 12 missiles had been completed; this took place over the course of two years with three batches of four missiles being received by the Indonesian Air Force in stages.

In the summer of 2017 the air force fired two of the missiles and according to Hong the service said the firings were successful.
https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/landwarfareintl/indo-defence-2018-indonesian-missiles-seoul/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

An ideal combination, particularly if RX 550 rocket (plan to have 300-500 km range) and seeker technology is ready, inshaALLAH. We can get our own indigenous air defense system.

LEN Air Surveillance radar (with IFF system) 200 km






RX 450 rocket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

*Indo Defence 2018: Indonesia acquires follow-on batch of Skyshield air-defence system*

*Ridzwan Rahmat, Jakarta* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
08 November 2018





The TNI-AU’s Skyshield air defence system, seen here at a military parade in Surabaya. Source: IHS Markit/Ridzwan Rahmat

*Key Points*

Indonesia has signed a second contract for the Skyshield air-defence system with Rheinmetall
Deliveries, which are scheduled to begin in 2019, will bolster the air force’s base-defence capabilities
The Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Udara or TNI-AU) is scheduled to begin receiving its second batch of Oerlikon Skyshield air-defence effectors and sensors from late-2019, a representative from Rheinmetall confirmed with _Jane’s_ on 8 November at the Indo Defence 2018 exhibition in Jakarta.

The equipment will be delivered under a contract that was signed by the Indonesian government in mid-2017, but became effective only in 2018. It is Indonesia’s second contract for a similar air-defence system with Rheinmetall, and the disparity between its signing date, and its effective date was due to funding issues, said the company.

Rheinmetall has declined to reveal the number of effectors and sensors that have been acquired under the second contract, citing customer confidentiality issues.

The Skyshield air-defence system is operated by the TNI-AU’s special forces ground corps known as the Korps Pasukan Khas (PASKHAS). The system, which was first acquired by the Indonesian government in 2009, is deployed primarily for protection of airstrips, and other critical infrastructure.

_Jane’s_ understands that TNI-AU infrastructure currently utilising the system are the Supadio, Halim Perdanakusuma, and Hasanuddin air bases.

Skyshield is a short-range air-defence system that can engage low-level threats from air-launched weapons, as well as unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), helicopters, and ground attack aircraft.

The system’s typical setup includes a tracking and surveillance radar unit, a remote command post, and 35 mm revolver gun mounts that fire the programmable Advanced Hit Efficiency and Destruction (AHEAD) ammunition rounds.

https://www.janes.com/article/84419...llow-on-batch-of-skyshield-air-defence-system

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

IndoDefence 2018: Indonesian army displays Mekatronic 81mm mortar

This 81mm mortar with autoloader, is aimed at being transportable on a very light 4-wheel trailer. The system weighs 825 kg. The hydraulic autoloader is powered by a 24 volts DC engine. The radius is 360°, the minimum elevation is 45° and the maximum one is 83°. The rate of fire turns around 5 rounds per minute. This fully indigenous mortar is the result of a project launched in 2016.










_https://www.armyrecognition.com/ind...ian_army_displays_mekatronic_81mm_mortar.html_


Indo Defence 2018: PT Len unveils locally developed air surveillance radar

*Key Points*

Indonesia is showcasing a locally developed air surveillance radar for the first time
The system is undergoing further validations on an island near the country’s maritime boundary






Indonesia’s state-owned defence electronics company PT Len has unveiled a locally developed solid-state air surveillance radar.

Initial tests of the system were completed on 31 October and the equipment is being showcased to the public for the first time at the Indo Defence 2018 exhibition in Jakarta, a company representative told _Jane’s_ at the event.

“During its initial tests, which were conducted near our office in Bandung, we ran it at a fraction of its power capacity and we managed to detect aerial contacts at ranges of up to 15 km,” said a PT Len representative from the company’s Center for Technology and Innovation Division.

“Should the system run on its full-power capacity, it will have a range of about 200 km,” he said, adding that full-power trials are scheduled to be conducted on another evaluation unit that has been deployed on Pulau Nipa, a small island that lies close to the maritime border with Singapore.

PT Len’s air surveillance radar operates on the S-band, and features a rotating cosecant squared pattern antenna that can operate at 6, 10, 12, or 20 rotations per minute (rpm). The system incorporates an identification friend-or-foe (IFF) system that can interrogate contacts in Modes 1 to 4 for military aircraft, and Modes A and C for civilian aircraft.

Tracking of targets is achieved with monopulse signals and an inbuilt pulse compression feature improves the system’s low probability of interception (LPI) functions. The radar incorporates a constant false alarm rate (CFAR), and moving target indicator (MTI) algorithms to aid in the accuracy of target detection.

_https://www.janes.com/article/84413...eils-locally-developed-air-surveillance-radar_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Pandur II.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Pindad introduces latest armored car in cooperation with CSG*
Kamis, 8 November 2018 23:02 WIB - 5 Views

Reporter: Antara






CEO of PT Czechoslovak Indonesia Group Ashar Sjarfi (left), Vice President of Czechoslovak Daniel Kana (center), and General Manager of PT Pindad (Persero) Special Vehicle Agus Edy Suprihanto (right) on the sidelines of IndoDefence 2018 at JIExpo Kemayoran Jakarta, Thursday. (special)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - State-owned defense equipment company PT Pindad introduced its latest armored car product made in cooperation with Czechoslovak Group (CSG), which is the development of Steyr Pandur II 8x8 produced by CSG.

The company`s general manager for special vehicle, Agus Edy Suprihanto, said here on Thursday that the best armored car produced by Pindad was APS-3 Anoa, which is a 6x6 armored personnel car or six-wheeled car.

"Armored vehicle 8x8 has characteristics that are different from those of the 6x6 car, especially in its development to carry 105-caliber cannon. The superiority of this car is that it can `swim` like an amphibious vehicle and has high mobility," he remarked.

He noted that Pindad has cooperated with the Czech company to produce armored car 8x8 covering not only production but also transfer of knowledge.

"This car can carry more than 12 personnel. What is certain is that for the 30 mm caliber, it will be the first we do," he explained at the Indo Defense 2018 Expo & Forum at JI Expo Kemayoran.

Suprihanto noted that the car is still in the form of a prototype and has not yet been mass-produced.

He expressed his optimism that Pindad would be able to produce it in the near future.

Cooperation process between CSG and TNI (Indonesian army) has been developed since 2016, while Pandur II 8x8 is one of the CSG products that has been bought by TNI under an agreement that covers technology transfer.

"We will conduct joint production to realize its production. The design has been with CSG, while production in Indonesia will be under CSG supervision. For the infantry navigation, we are able to install 30 mm caliber," he elaborated.

Suprihanto revealed that it would take a long time to produce the car as delivery of components could take 9 to 11 months, and so production would rely on supply chain.

"This is the first year. The second year, it will be shorter as supply chain strategy will be easier. We have ordered two for two years and so assembling will be quicker," he noted.

CSG operations director Indonesia Ashar Sjafri stated that regarding the name of the new product, it would be referred to as Pindad, but the base is Pandur II 8x8 from Czech that has been developed in cooperation with Pindad since 2016.

Reporting by Subagyo

Editing by Yoseph Hariyadi
Editor: Andi Abdussalam

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

INDODEFENCE 2018
*Charting new waters [ID18D3]*
*RICHARD SCOTT*
09 November 2018




With a vast archipelago to safeguard, the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut (TNI-AL)) is continuing its modernisation efforts with the introduction of new submarines, frigates and helicopters.

Moreover, President Joko Widodo has put forward a vision of Indonesia as a 'Global Maritime Axis', intrinsic to which is the modernisation of the nation's maritime defence capability.

All this is occurring against the backdrop of China's increasingly muscular presence in regional waters, and its accelerated construction of artificial islands across sea areas it claims in the South China Sea. Although Indonesia is not a claimant to the South China Sea disputes, Beijing's unilaterally declared nine-dashed line demarcation overlaps with Jakarta's claim for an exclusive economic zone (EEZ) around the Natuna Islands cluster.

Also, Chinese fishermen have been increasingly accused of encroaching into Indonesian territorial waters. Some of these alleged encroachments have resulted in high-profile collisions involving agencies such as the China Coast Guard and the Indonesian Ministry of Marine Affairs and Fisheries.

The single most important naval acquisition programme is the introduction of three new DSME 1400 Nagapasa-class diesel-electric submarines, which were ordered from South Korean shipbuilder DSME in late 2011. First of-class KRI Nagapasa (403) was commissioned in August 2017, with the second boat, KRI Ardadedali (404) handed over at DSME's Okpo yard in April 2018. The third boat is currently being built at PT PAL's facilities in Surabaya under a transfer of technology arrangement, with delivery expected in 2021.

Evolved from the German Type 209/1200 design originally licensed to DSME in the late 1980s, the Nagapasa-class boats are built to the modified DSME 1400 design. Key features include a Kongsberg MSI-90U Mk 2 command and weapon control system, the Wärtsilä ELAC KaleidoScope sonar suite (consisting of a cylindrical array, a flank array, an acoustic intercept sonar and a mine avoidance sonar), a combination of Hensoldt Sero 400 + OMS 100 periscope and non-hull penetrating optronic mast systems, and a Safran navigation system (incorporating two Sigma 40XP laser gyro inertial reference units, a computer, and safety-critical navigation software).

Indonesia already operates two smaller Type 209/1300 submarines, KRI Cakra and KRI Nanggala, built in Germany by HDW and commissioned in 1981. Both boats have undergone refits and upgrades designed to keep them in service through to the mid-2020s.

At Indo Defence 2016, the Ministry of Defence's research and development branch revealed it had been working on the design and build of a 22m mini-submarine in conjunction with PT Palindo Marine. The TNI-AL has subsequently indicated that this boat is intended for test and evaluation purposes, and will not join the operational fleet.

Indonesia's Minimum Essential Force (MEF) defence modernisation plan had scoped a requirement for a force of 12 submarines by 2024 to address the proliferation of advanced submarines across the region. However, it became public knowledge in early 2018 that this headmark had been scaled back to eight boats, with work now underway to establish final requirements ahead of launching an acquisition programme. Options from Russia, Turkey and France have all been touted.

The most notable recent additions to the TNI-AL's surface fleet are the frigates KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata and KRI Gusti Ngurah Rai, both of which were acquired under the Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) programme. Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding, as prime contractor, signed a contract in December 2012 for the first ship, with an option for the second exercised in mid- 2013. Modular construction of the ships, built to the SIGMA 10514 design, has been shared between the Vlissingen, Netherlands, facility of Damen Schelde and PT PAL in Surabaya, with final assembly, integration and test performed in Indonesia.

The two PKR ships were both delivered in 2017. While the baseline ship fit included a core mission system supplied by Thales Nederland - including the TACTICOS combat management system, SMART-S Mk 2 surveillance radar, STIR 1.2 EO Mk 2 radar/electro-optical tracking system and Kingklip hull-mounted sonar - the only weapon system included in the original contract was a single Leonardo 76/62 Super Rapid gun.

However, space, weight and service provisions were included in the SIGMA 10514 design to enable the retrofit of additional 'fitted for but not with' (FFBNW) weapon systems, including a point defence missile system, a surface-to-surface missile system, and a close-in weapon system.

In July 2016, Damen Schelde was contracted by the Indonesian MoD to procure these systems, together with other FFBNW ship equipments. The full list comprises the MBDA VL Mica point defence missile system (with space for 12 canistered missiles), the MBDA MM40 Block 3 Exocet surface-to-surface guided weapon, the Rheinmetall Millennium 35mm revolver cannon, Leonardo B515 triple torpedo tubes for A244 lightweight torpedoes, Thales Target Designation Sights, the Thales Vigile 100 electronic support measures system, and the Thales Scorpion jammer.

A new class of large surface combatant forces is part of the MEF blueprint. The TNI-AL is currently finalising requirements for a class of up to four ships.

As regards naval aviation, the TNI-AL is receiving 11 AS565 MBe Panther helicopters from PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) under a contract signed in 2014. Under the terms of the contract, Airbus Helicopters has built the basic AS565 MBe air vehicles at Marignane, France, for delivery to Indonesia. PTDI, acting as design authority, is then taking responsibility for reassembly and outfit of the helicopters in-country at its Bandung facility. This includes the installation of an anti-submarine warfare (ASW) suite co-developed with US-based Rotorcraft Services Group (RSG).

The ASW suite developed and integrated by PTDI and RSG includes the L-3 Ocean Systems DS-100 HELRAS dipping sonar, a lightweight torpedo launch system (allowing for release of either Mk 46 or A244/S weapons), and a lightweight operator console. According to RSG, the modular systems design will allow the helicopter to be quickly reconfigured for noncombat roles, including maritime surveillance, search and rescue, medical evacuation, utility and external cargo lift operations.

When they become fully operational, the AS565s will be operated by 100 Skuadron Udara, based in Surabaya.


INDODEFENCE 2018
*Viper ready to strike [ID18D3]*

09 November 2018




Despite the Indonesian air force only this year signing a contract to receive 11 Sukhoi Su-35 fighters from Russia, Western manufacturers are still eyeing the potential to offer their wares under an expected continuation of the recapitalisation of its combat aircraft fleet.

The air force operates a mixed fleet including Su-27, Su-30, Hawk 100 and 200s, and the F-16, and the experience that Jakarta had in operating the older Sukhoi designs was touted as the reasoning for selecting the Su-35.

However, this deal has not run smoothly, with a barter agreement in place to finance the deal, and sanctions from the US government over sales with Russia having complicated it further, so buying Western designs could provide Indonesia with an easy route to expanding the fleet.

A number of OEMs have expressed an interest in pitching for fighter requirements expected to emerge, including Saab, which would be willing to team locally to provide an offering with industrial benefits, and BAE Systems, which would offer the newer version of the Hawk, or if it met the criteria, even the Eurofighter Typhoon.

Lockheed Martin is delivering a mid-life upgrade on 10 of the F-16s in service with the IAF, Randy Howard, programme lead for the company, told the Show Daily, and an additional 24 of the type have been transferred from the US government’s former fleet, representing a sizeable amount of the total fighter force.

The company would offer the Block 70/72 F-16V (Viper) with capabilities including an AESA radar for any new-build sales, Howard said: “We believe that Indonesia is looking to further recapitalise its fighter fleet, and the F-16 Block 70/72 would be a suitable fit for this,” he explained. “The F-16 is uniquely qualified for this geopolitical environment that Indonesia faces.”

Howard noted that the F-16V would fulfil air-to-ground, air-to-air and sea search requirements suited to the air force, and would benefit from radar technology that is common with that found on the F-35.

He also emphasised that it would add commonality with the growing fleet. “We know how to work with Indonesian industry,” Howard added. “This is exactly what the Indonesians are looking for… We’re here to support the conversations that need to happen."

A sale of the aircraft would also offer commonality with other regional operators of the type, namely Taiwan, Singapore and South Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

INDODEFENCE 2018
*Charting new waters [ID18D3]*
*RICHARD SCOTT*
09 November 2018




With a vast archipelago to safeguard, the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut (TNI-AL)) is continuing its modernisation efforts with the introduction of new submarines, frigates and helicopters.

Moreover, President Joko Widodo has put forward a vision of Indonesia as a 'Global Maritime Axis', intrinsic to which is the modernisation of the nation's maritime defence capability.

All this is occurring against the backdrop of China's increasingly muscular presence in regional waters, and its accelerated construction of artificial islands across sea areas it claims in the South China Sea. Although Indonesia is not a claimant to the South China Sea disputes, Beijing's unilaterally declared nine-dashed line demarcation overlaps with Jakarta's claim for an exclusive economic zone (EEZ) around the Natuna Islands cluster.

Also, Chinese fishermen have been increasingly accused of encroaching into Indonesian territorial waters. Some of these alleged encroachments have resulted in high-profile collisions involving agencies such as the China Coast Guard and the Indonesian Ministry of Marine Affairs and Fisheries.

The single most important naval acquisition programme is the introduction of three new DSME 1400 Nagapasa-class diesel-electric submarines, which were ordered from South Korean shipbuilder DSME in late 2011. First of-class KRI Nagapasa (403) was commissioned in August 2017, with the second boat, KRI Ardadedali (404) handed over at DSME's Okpo yard in April 2018. The third boat is currently being built at PT PAL's facilities in Surabaya under a transfer of technology arrangement, with delivery expected in 2021.

Evolved from the German Type 209/1200 design originally licensed to DSME in the late 1980s, the Nagapasa-class boats are built to the modified DSME 1400 design. Key features include a Kongsberg MSI-90U Mk 2 command and weapon control system, the Wärtsilä ELAC KaleidoScope sonar suite (consisting of a cylindrical array, a flank array, an acoustic intercept sonar and a mine avoidance sonar), a combination of Hensoldt Sero 400 + OMS 100 periscope and non-hull penetrating optronic mast systems, and a Safran navigation system (incorporating two Sigma 40XP laser gyro inertial reference units, a computer, and safety-critical navigation software).

Indonesia already operates two smaller Type 209/1300 submarines, KRI Cakra and KRI Nanggala, built in Germany by HDW and commissioned in 1981. Both boats have undergone refits and upgrades designed to keep them in service through to the mid-2020s.

At Indo Defence 2016, the Ministry of Defence's research and development branch revealed it had been working on the design and build of a 22m mini-submarine in conjunction with PT Palindo Marine. The TNI-AL has subsequently indicated that this boat is intended for test and evaluation purposes, and will not join the operational fleet.

Indonesia's Minimum Essential Force (MEF) defence modernisation plan had scoped a requirement for a force of 12 submarines by 2024 to address the proliferation of advanced submarines across the region. However, it became public knowledge in early 2018 that this headmark had been scaled back to eight boats, with work now underway to establish final requirements ahead of launching an acquisition programme. Options from Russia, Turkey and France have all been touted.

The most notable recent additions to the TNI-AL's surface fleet are the frigates KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata and KRI Gusti Ngurah Rai, both of which were acquired under the Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) programme. Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding, as prime contractor, signed a contract in December 2012 for the first ship, with an option for the second exercised in mid- 2013. Modular construction of the ships, built to the SIGMA 10514 design, has been shared between the Vlissingen, Netherlands, facility of Damen Schelde and PT PAL in Surabaya, with final assembly, integration and test performed in Indonesia.

The two PKR ships were both delivered in 2017. While the baseline ship fit included a core mission system supplied by Thales Nederland - including the TACTICOS combat management system, SMART-S Mk 2 surveillance radar, STIR 1.2 EO Mk 2 radar/electro-optical tracking system and Kingklip hull-mounted sonar - the only weapon system included in the original contract was a single Leonardo 76/62 Super Rapid gun.

However, space, weight and service provisions were included in the SIGMA 10514 design to enable the retrofit of additional 'fitted for but not with' (FFBNW) weapon systems, including a point defence missile system, a surface-to-surface missile system, and a close-in weapon system.

In July 2016, Damen Schelde was contracted by the Indonesian MoD to procure these systems, together with other FFBNW ship equipments. The full list comprises the MBDA VL Mica point defence missile system (with space for 12 canistered missiles), the MBDA MM40 Block 3 Exocet surface-to-surface guided weapon, the Rheinmetall Millennium 35mm revolver cannon, Leonardo B515 triple torpedo tubes for A244 lightweight torpedoes, Thales Target Designation Sights, the Thales Vigile 100 electronic support measures system, and the Thales Scorpion jammer.

A new class of large surface combatant forces is part of the MEF blueprint. The TNI-AL is currently finalising requirements for a class of up to four ships.

As regards naval aviation, the TNI-AL is receiving 11 AS565 MBe Panther helicopters from PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) under a contract signed in 2014. Under the terms of the contract, Airbus Helicopters has built the basic AS565 MBe air vehicles at Marignane, France, for delivery to Indonesia. PTDI, acting as design authority, is then taking responsibility for reassembly and outfit of the helicopters in-country at its Bandung facility. This includes the installation of an anti-submarine warfare (ASW) suite co-developed with US-based Rotorcraft Services Group (RSG).

The ASW suite developed and integrated by PTDI and RSG includes the L-3 Ocean Systems DS-100 HELRAS dipping sonar, a lightweight torpedo launch system (allowing for release of either Mk 46 or A244/S weapons), and a lightweight operator console. According to RSG, the modular systems design will allow the helicopter to be quickly reconfigured for noncombat roles, including maritime surveillance, search and rescue, medical evacuation, utility and external cargo lift operations.

When they become fully operational, the AS565s will be operated by 100 Skuadron Udara, based in Surabaya.
https://www.janes.com/article/84469/charting-new-waters-id18d3


----------



## deadlast

*Indo Defence 2018: China’s CETC targets Indonesian Navy upgrade programmes
Jon Grevatt, Jakarta* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
09 November 2018




The China Electronics Technology Group (CETC) is bidding to secure additional contracts to upgrade Indonesia's Kapitan Pattimura (Parchim I) class corvettes following the completion earlier this year of a programme to modernise an initial two vessels in the class.

A CETC executive confirmed to _Jane's_ at Indo Defence 2018 that CETC is currently trying to identify a local industry partner able to support the potentially expansive programme. The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) operates 14 ships in the class, which have been operational since the early 1980s.

"*In 2018 we completed the upgrade of two ships*," said the CETC executive.

https://www.janes.com/article/84424...tc-targets-indonesian-navy-upgrade-programmes

-------------

Anyone knows what other Parchim-class that also upgraded beside KRI Sultan Thaha Syaifuddin (376)?


----------



## zargonmuntanu

deadlast said:


> *Indo Defence 2018: China’s CETC targets Indonesian Navy upgrade programmes
> Jon Grevatt, Jakarta* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 09 November 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The China Electronics Technology Group (CETC) is bidding to secure additional contracts to upgrade Indonesia's Kapitan Pattimura (Parchim I) class corvettes following the completion earlier this year of a programme to modernise an initial two vessels in the class.
> 
> A CETC executive confirmed to _Jane's_ at Indo Defence 2018 that CETC is currently trying to identify a local industry partner able to support the potentially expansive programme. The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) operates 14 ships in the class, which have been operational since the early 1980s.
> 
> "*In 2018 we completed the upgrade of two ships*," said the CETC executive.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/84424...tc-targets-indonesian-navy-upgrade-programmes
> 
> -------------
> 
> Anyone knows what other Parchim-class that also upgraded beside KRI Sultan Thaha Syaifuddin (376)?



KRI Silas Papare 386
https://www.indomiliter.com/kri-sil...t-parchim-kedua-pengguna-kanon-ciws-type-730/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*LWI - LAND WARFARE*
*Indo Defence 2018: Nexter positions lightweight artillery for Indonesia*
9th November 2018 - 04:05 GMT | by Beth Maundrill in Jakarta

RSS
SAVE THIS FOR LATER

With the successful sale of the Caesar 155mm self-propelled gun under its belt in Indonesia, Nexter is now pushing for the country to acquire the 105 LG1 artillery system as an accompaniment.

The company displayed the 105 LG1 at Indo Defence 2018 and said that the light artillery piece was a good match to be used in conjunction with Caesar.

Many of the Caesar systems are in the hands of the Indonesian MoD and one example was displayed at the event in Jakarta.

An original contract for 36 pieces was signed in 2012 and in 2017 a contract for an additional 18 Caesar systems was awarded by the Indonesian National Armed Forces. Showing that Indonesia is still active in its pursuit of artillery units.

The Caesar 155mm/52 calibre artillery piece is transportable, particularly in a C-130 Hercules which the Indonesian Air Force has a fleet of.

Meanwhile, the 105 LG, which weighs around 1.5t, is moved via helicopter including UH-60 Black Hawks, Bell 212s and SA 330 Pumas as well as others. Included in the transport is a crew of five. In a C-130 Hercules four units can be transported at once.

The Caesar is now in service with three nations, France, a Middle Eastern country and forms part of the Royal Thai Army's artillery. The latter has also opted for the 105 LG1 and Nexter is hoping to replicate the pairing of the two systems in Indonesia.

In addition, the Caesar utilises Nexter’s Findart fire support command and control system which also supports the 105 LG1.

The 105 is now in service with the French Army as well as six foreign services. It is suited to rapid reaction forces and can operate on a wide range of terrains and missions. It is towable by all-terrain vehicles, including 4x4s.

The system has a range of up to 17km with extended range munitions and 11km with standard 105mm US M1 type ammo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

*PT Pindad-Czech Firm Show 8 X 8 Armored Vehicle Protoytpe At Indo-Defence 2018*

Our Bureau
07:20 AM, November 9, 2018





Pandur II 8x8 armored vehicle to be made in Indonesia

Indonesia’s PT Pindad displayed the prototype of an 8 X 8 armored vehicle to be made in cooperation with Czechoslovak Group (CSG) at the ongoing Indo-Defence 2018 in Jakarta.

The armored vehicle is a development of the Steyr Pandur II 8x8 produced by CSG. The company`s general manager for special vehicles, Agus Edy Suprihanto said that the armored vehicle can carry more than 12 personnel, has a 30mm cannon and has amphibious features.

Cooperation process between CSG and TNI (Indonesian army) has been developed since 2016. The Pandur II 8x8 is one of the CSG products that has been bought by TNI under an agreement that covers technology transfer and mass-production in Indonesia.

"We will conduct joint production to realize its production. The design has been with CSG, while production in Indonesia will be under CSG supervision. For the infantry navigation, we are able to install 30 mm caliber canon," Suprihanto said.
*
PT Pindad has orders from TNI for “hundreds of vehicles,” Suprihanto said adding that production is is slated to start within the year as delivery of components from Czechoslovakia would take 9 to 11 months. Orders had been placed for parts and components to last for 2 years production.*

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/23...e_Protoytpe_at_Indo_Defence_2018#.W-UwUfcxXqB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## deadlast

zargonmuntanu said:


> KRI Silas Papare 386
> https://www.indomiliter.com/kri-sil...t-parchim-kedua-pengguna-kanon-ciws-type-730/


Thanks. There's still no new picture of the ship in question is it? 

She's last spotted at PT. PAL facilities around August this year for some kind of works, though I can't confirm her armament due to the tarp cover around the gun itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

IndoDefence 2018: J-Forces displays armored and amphibious vehicle prototypes

The Indonesian company J-Forces specializes in armored vehicles. At IndoDefence 2018, it is displaying four different prototypes. One of them is not armored but a tracked amphibious vehicle, each part of the design being indigenous.






The prototype manufactured by PT Jala Berikat Nusantera Perkasa will undetgo a long series of trials aimed at validating the concept, the rubber tracks, the body, the motorization, etc. Adapted to plenty of different roles in the armed and police forces as well as in civilian organisations, this vehicle is motorized by a Toyota 4-cylinder, 2,454cc diesel engine developing 170 ps at 3,400 rpm., with a maximum torque of 343Nm at 2,000 rpm. The aluminum structure and skin is designed and manufactured to resist to corrosion and torsion. The vehicle weighs 2 tonnes and has a maximum payload of 800 kg. The maximum speed is 40 km/h.

_https://www.armyrecognition.com/ind...rmored_and_amphibious_vehicle_prototypes.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## polanski

*Indo Defence 2018: Indonesia’s Su-35 procurement faces CAATSA hurdle*
*Jon Grevatt, Jakarta* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
09 November 2018




Indonesia plans to procure the Sukhoi Su-35 fighter aircraft from Russia (pictured) but is concerned that it will face sanctions from the United States if it goes ahead with the programme. Source: Sukhoi
Indonesia's programme to procure Sukhoi Su-35 'Flanker-E' multirole combat aircraft from Russia is at risk of termination because of the possible consequences of US legislation that seeks to penalise procurers of Russian military systems.

Air Commodore Novyan Samyoga, the chief of information in the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU), told _Jane's_ at the Indo Defence show in Jakarta on 7 November that if the US places overbearing restrictions on Indonesia through the legislation the service will be forced to procure a "Western fighter aircraft".

If that happens, _Jane's_ understands that Lockheed Martin's F-16 Viper fighter is likely to be selected by the TNI-AU instead of the Su-35.

Indonesia signed a contract to procure 11 Su-35s in February this year, just a few months after the US enacted the Countering America's Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA), which proposes sanctions on Russia's defence customers in response to Russia's alleged interference in the 2016 US presidential election and the annexation of Crimea.

Air Cdre Samyoga said that even though the contract has been signed Indonesia will have no option other to terminate the deal if the US government introduces harsh sanctions on the Southeast Asian country.

The US government imposed sanctions on Indonesia through much of the 1990s until 2005 as a result of perceived Indonesian military human rights abuses in East Timor. The ban had a significantly detrimental effect on the TNI-AU, which was unable to procure parts for its fleets of US-made aircraft such as F-16s and C-130 Hercules transport aircraft.

"We need to operate a combination of east- and west-made fighters," said Air Cdre Samyoga. "Politics is uncertain, and we need balance because if we have problems with the west we can use aircraft made in the east. We have had sanctions imposed on us before, so we know we need that balance."


----------



## Nike

polanski said:


> *Indo Defence 2018: Indonesia’s Su-35 procurement faces CAATSA hurdle*
> *Jon Grevatt, Jakarta* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 09 November 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia plans to procure the Sukhoi Su-35 fighter aircraft from Russia (pictured) but is concerned that it will face sanctions from the United States if it goes ahead with the programme. Source: Sukhoi
> Indonesia's programme to procure Sukhoi Su-35 'Flanker-E' multirole combat aircraft from Russia is at risk of termination because of the possible consequences of US legislation that seeks to penalise procurers of Russian military systems.
> 
> Air Commodore Novyan Samyoga, the chief of information in the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU), told _Jane's_ at the Indo Defence show in Jakarta on 7 November that if the US places overbearing restrictions on Indonesia through the legislation the service will be forced to procure a "Western fighter aircraft".
> 
> If that happens, _Jane's_ understands that Lockheed Martin's F-16 Viper fighter is likely to be selected by the TNI-AU instead of the Su-35.
> 
> Indonesia signed a contract to procure 11 Su-35s in February this year, just a few months after the US enacted the Countering America's Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA), which proposes sanctions on Russia's defence customers in response to Russia's alleged interference in the 2016 US presidential election and the annexation of Crimea.
> 
> Air Cdre Samyoga said that even though the contract has been signed Indonesia will have no option other to terminate the deal if the US government introduces harsh sanctions on the Southeast Asian country.
> 
> The US government imposed sanctions on Indonesia through much of the 1990s until 2005 as a result of perceived Indonesian military human rights abuses in East Timor. The ban had a significantly detrimental effect on the TNI-AU, which was unable to procure parts for its fleets of US-made aircraft such as F-16s and C-130 Hercules transport aircraft.
> 
> "We need to operate a combination of east- and west-made fighters," said Air Cdre Samyoga. "Politics is uncertain, and we need balance because if we have problems with the west we can use aircraft made in the east. We have had sanctions imposed on us before, so we know we need that balance."




We are peaceful country just willing to buy some goodies

*LWI - LAND WARFARE*
*Indo Defence 2018: Nexter positions lightweight artillery for Indonesia*
9th November 2018 - 04:05 GMT | by Beth Maundrill in Jakarta

RSS
SAVE THIS FOR LATER

With the successful sale of the Caesar 155mm self-propelled gun under its belt in Indonesia, Nexter is now pushing for the country to acquire the 105 LG1 artillery system as an accompaniment.

The company displayed the 105 LG1 at Indo Defence 2018 and said that the light artillery piece was a good match to be used in conjunction with Caesar.

Many of the Caesar systems are in the hands of the Indonesian MoD and one example was displayed at the event in Jakarta.

An original contract for 36 pieces was signed in 2012 and in 2017 a contract for an additional 18 Caesar systems was awarded by the Indonesian National Armed Forces. Showing that Indonesia is still active in its pursuit of artillery units.

The Caesar 155mm/52 calibre artillery piece is transportable, particularly in a C-130 Hercules which the Indonesian Air Force has a fleet of.

Meanwhile, the 105 LG, which weighs around 1.5t, is moved via helicopter including UH-60 Black Hawks, Bell 212s and SA 330 Pumas as well as others. Included in the transport is a crew of five. In a C-130 Hercules four units can be transported at once.

The Caesar is now in service with three nations, France, a Middle Eastern country and forms part of the Royal Thai Army's artillery. The latter has also opted for the 105 LG1 and Nexter is hoping to replicate the pairing of the two systems in Indonesia.

In addition, the Caesar utilises Nexter’s Findart fire support command and control system which also supports the 105 LG1.

The 105 is now in service with the French Army as well as six foreign services. It is suited to rapid reaction forces and can operate on a wide range of terrains and missions. It is towable by all-terrain vehicles, including 4x4s.

The system has a range of up to 17km with extended range munitions and 11km with standard 105mm US M1 type ammo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

ALL MADE IN INDONESIA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Indo Defence 2018: Pindad Dan Ares Adopsi Mortir Mekatronik Pada Komodo 4×4*
indomiliter | 09/11/2018 | Berita Matra Darat, Berita Update Alutsista, Jip, Mortir | No Comments
FacebookTwitterWhatsAppLineCopy LinkEmail






Sesuai strategi yang akan diterapkan oleh TNI AD, penempatan mortir mekatronik adalah untuk mendukung pergerakan Satuan Infanteri Mekanis. Untuk itu, beragam solusi mortar mekatronik, baik lansiran (prototipe) dari dalam negeri dan luar negeri, adalah untuk mewujudkan mortir mekatronik pada dua ranpur andalan di Batalyon Infanteri Mekanis, yaitu Komodo 4×4 dan panser Anoa 6×6.

Baca juga: Litbang TNI AD Perkenalkan Prototipe Kedua Mortir Mekatronik 81mm

Guna merespon permintaan, BUMN Strategis PT Pindad bersama Ares, manufaktur senjata asal Brasil, memperlihatkan sosok mortir mekatronik dalam platform ranpur Komodo 4×4. Di Indo Defence 2018, Komodo 4×4 dengan Ares Cordom ditampilkan statis di area outdoor.

Bila sosok Komodo 4×4 sudah tak asing, makan lain hal dengan mortir mekatronik Ares Cordom. Jika dibandingkan mortir mekatronik yang tengah dirintis Dinas Penelitian dan Pengembangan TNI AD (Dislitbangad), maka Ares Cordom tetap mengusung sistem loading manual, serupa dengan loading munisi pada mortir konvensional, tidak ada mekanisme hidrolik untuk loading.

Namun, sisi mekatronik dikedepankan pada kendali putaran dari dudukan mortir tersebut. Dengan basis komputer fire control system, dapat diatur koordinat sasaran yang secara otomatis outputnya akan disesuaikan oleh posisi laras, baik sudut elevasi dan putarannya. Setelah posisi koordinat telah terkunci, baru kemudian awak pucuk mortir melakukan pelepasan munisi dari ujung laras mortir.











Guna mendukung fungsi tersebut, Ares Cordom sudah dibekali dengan Inertial Navigation System (INS), electrical drives untuk automatic laying, dan komputer balistik yang terintegrasi pada Battlefield Management System (BMS). Dalam konsep yang lebih luas, unit pucuk mortir dapat menerima pantauan data koordinat sasaran dari drone pengintai, kesemuanya dapat berjalan berkat _forward observer (FO) target acquisition sensors._

Cordom pada prinsipnya adalah platform senjata, sementara jenis mortirnya mengacu pada pilihan mortir yang tersedia di pasaran. Untuk Cordom, Ares memberikan opsi basis mortir 81 mm atau 120 mm _smoothbore._ Secara teori, dalam satu menit, awak pucuk dapat melepaskan 16x tembakan per menitnya. Untuk jarak jangkau maksimum berkisar di 6.500 – 7.000 meter.






Baca juga: Anoa 6×6 Mortar Carrier – Tingkatkan Daya Gebuk Mortir 81mm Yonif Mekanis TNI AD

Bobot keseluruhan sistem Ares Cordom sekitar 1,2 ton. Tidak seperti mortir yang ditempatkan pada panser Anoa Mortar Carrier yang kini digunakan Yonif Mekanis Kodam Jaya, maka dudukan peluncur mortir dapat berputar 360 derajat sesuai arah sasaran. (Gilang Perdana)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indo Defence 2018: Indonesia to receive VL MICA launchers on SIGMA 10514 frigates in 2019*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Jakarta* - Jane's Navy International
09 November 2018





Indonesia's first Martadinata-class frigate, seen here at Surabaya. Source: IHS Markit/Ridzwan Rahmat
*Key Points*

Indonesia's Martadinata-class frigates will receive launchers for the VL MICA missile in 2019
Delivery paves the way for an eventual procurement of effectors for the air defence system
The Indonesian Navy's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) pair of Martadinata (SIGMA 10514)-class guided-missile frigates will each receive a set of 12-cell launchers for the VL MICA air defence system in 2019, an industry source has confirmed with _Jane's_ at the Indo Defence 2018 exhibition in Jakarta.

A contract to deliver the launchers has been concluded, and installation of the weapon systems will be undertaken at state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL's premises in Surabaya, in collaboration with Damen and MBDA, the source added.

The SIGMA 10514 frigates, KRI _Raden Eddy Martadinata_(331), and KRI _I Gusti Ngurah Rai_ (332), were commissioned in April 2017 and January 2018 respectively. Both ships were delivered to the TNI-AL in the 'fitted for but not with' (FFBNW) configuration for its major weapon systems including point-defence missiles, surface-to-surface missiles, and a close-in weapon system (CIWS).

However, both frigates have each been armed with one Leonardo (Oto Melara) 76/62 Super Rapid gun in the primary position.

The VL MICA is a vertically launched point, and close area air-defence system that provides protection against a wide range of airborne threats including hostile aircraft, and precision-guided munitions. The system does not require dedicated sensors nor consoles, and can be fully integrated into the SIGMA 10514's existing combat infrastructure.

While a contract for the launchers has been concluded, Indonesia has yet to confirm acquisitions of the missiles, although the industry source _Jane's_ spoke to at Indo Defence 2018 posits that a deal for the missiles will follow through eventually. "A contract for the missiles will follow logically, and we hope it will happen soon," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indo Defence 2018: Honeywell looks to meet Indonesian connectivity requirements*
*Jon Grevatt, Jakarta* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
09 November 2018
Honeywell is collaborating with the Indonesian Armed Forces (Tentara Nasional Indonesia–TNI) on meeting its expanding requirements for interoperability, officials from the US corporation have confirmed with _Jane’s_ at the Indo Defence show in Jakarta.

Tim Van Luren, Honeywell’s vice-president for defence and space in Asia Pacific, said on 8 November that the company is preparing to respond to a formal requirement that will help the TNI “bridge its capability gap” in connectivity.

As part of this process, Honeywell has proposed a range of networking, communications, surveillance, tracker, and datalink solutions to the TNI. “There is no off-the-shelf solution, but we are working with the customer to understand their requirements to help them get better connected,” Van Luren said.

https://www.janes.com/article/84479...-to-meet-indonesian-connectivity-requirements

*for first Anka export*
9th November 2018 - 10:25 GMT | by Beth Maundrill in Jakarta

RSS
SAVE THIS FOR LATER

Turkish Aerospace made a statement at this year’s Indo Defence with a full scale model of its Anka UAV on display. The company is pursuing an export sale of the system to the Indonesian Armed Forcesand if successful this would represent the first export sale of the Anka.

Speaking to _Shephard,_ Tamer Ӧzmen, VP marketing at Turkish Aerospace, said that the company was ‘waiting for the maturity of the system’ before proposing to export customers.

The Anka has now been in service with the Turkish Armed Forces for more than two years now. Variants operated include light strike, SIGINT and ISR. Turkey uses the system with laser-guided smart bombs of which four can be carried.

In total 41 Anka UAVs are under contract with the Turkish MoD and Ministry of Interior with more units expected to be ordered.

Ӧzmen said that the RfP from Indonesia requests both ISR and weaponised variants of the UAV.

‘Malaysia, Bangladesh and Pakistan have also expressed strong interest,’ Ӧzmen noted.

The company has had a strong relationship with Indonesia throughout the development of the Anka and Ӧzmen said that wind tunnel testing was carried out in the island nation.

Meanwhile, the company is keen to highlight its transfer of technology proposal for Indonesia and has already had some technical discussions with Jakarta following an industry day held in August 2018. Of note PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) will act as an industrial partner. 

PTDI and TAI signed a framework agreement in July 2017 concerning aeronautical cooperation. 

‘There is a strong focus on the transfer of technology… they are where [Turkey] was ten to 15 years ago,’ Ӧzmen commented.

Looking ahead Ӧzmen said that Turkish Aerospace is already in cooperation with Indonesia regarding the development of a future UAV which will follow on from the Anka.

The next generation UAV will have an increased payload capability and will be a twin-engine aircraft. Ӧzmen was keen to highlight that this is an ongoing development and will not be completed for some years to come.

The new UAV is being developed primarily for Turkey.

The Anka MALE UAV has accumulated more than 10,000 flight hours to date and completed operations in active conflicts such as that in Syria.

It has a 17.5m wingspan, 8.6m length and a height of 3.25m. It can remain in flight for up to 24 hours and has a service ceiling of up to 30,000ft.

The company has also conducted manned-unmanned-teaming trials of the UAV with the T129 Atak helicopter. 

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/uv-online/indo-defence-2018-turkey-looks-east-first-anka-exp/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Thursday, 08 Nov 2018

*Pindad Signs Various Strategic MoUs at Indodefence 2018*

PT Pindad (Persero) signed various memoranda of understanding (MOU) on the biggest defense event, Indodefence 2018 Expo & Forum which was held on November 7-10 2018 at JIEXPO, Jakarta. The signing of the MoU between Pindad and various strategic partners was held on 7 and 8 November 2018 in Hall D of JIEXPO.

*1.MoU Pindad With Rohde Schwarz (Germany)*

Pindad also cooperates with Rohde Schwarz in the field of Maintenance and repair for SDTR / M3TR tactical R & S radio, National Waveform Development and interoperability, local cryptology implementation for tactical radio networks, vehicular tactical radio integration SDTR / M3TR R & S with Pindad, vehicle systems for the domestic market and exports, Collaboration for trials, demonstrations and exhibitions as well as mutually agreed upon general project marketing and customer sales activities.

*2.MoU Pindad With Hariff Daya Tunggal Engineering*

Pindad collaborated with Hariff Daya Tunggal Engineering to utilize the competencies of each company:

a) Integration of the ICCS / BMS system HARIFF in PINDAD combat vehicle and tactical vehicle products

b) Integration of the ICCS / BMS system HARIFF in PINDAD artillery and mortar products

*3.MoU Pindad with CMI Defense (Belgium)*

Strengthening strategic cooperation between Pindad and CMI Defense to increase Pindad's capabilities as a CMID partner in manufacturing turret weapons systems with expert training and increasing local content of suppliers in Indonesia in order to make Pindad as a supply of HUB turret CMID and cooperation to advance export potential.

*4. MoU Pindad with UNISAT Consortium*

Pindad explored discussions for plans to build Brass Cup (ammunition components) production in Indonesia. Brass Cup is an imported product from South Korea, and the hope of the future MoU is that if Pindad can have a Brass Cup manufacturing plant, it can reduce the dependence on imported ammunition materials / create national independence.

*5. Signing of PT PAL's KCR Charter*

Pindad and a number of institutions signed the MOU on the Charter of Local Industry Commitments on the Construction of Warships. The Charter stated the commitment to fully support and synergize with the parties for the construction of Warships built by PT PAL INDONESIA (Persero). At this moment, the President Director of PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) signed an agreement with the Directors of PT Barata Indonesia (Persero), PT Krakatau Steel (Persero) Tbk, PT Pindad (Persero), PT Len Industri (Persero), PT Aicool, PT Jaya Indah Enggal Mandiri, PT KSB Indonesia, PT Hempel Indonesia, PT Karya Pangestu, PT Purnomo Teknik, PT Teknik Tadakara Sumberkarya, and PT Surabaya Marine.

*6.MoU Pindad with PCO (Poland)*

Collaboration on the use of PCO's Laser Warning System for the Pindad platform, one of which is currently installed on Medium Tank and a Transfer of Technology (ToT) commitment.

*7.MoU Pindad With Doosan*

Pindad explored cooperation and discussion for the development of power plants and heavy equipment using machines from Doosan.

*8.MoU PT Pindad Enjiniring Indonesia / PT PEI (a subsidiary of Pindad) with Chaiseri Metal & Ruber Co., LTD (Thailand)*

PT PEI collaborates with Chaiseri regarding the supply of products and services, technology provision, technology transfer related to various military products and services, such as: Special Vehicles, combat vehicle parts, weaponry, repair and overhaul maintenance.

https://www.pindad.com/pindad-tantatangani-berbagai-mou-strategis-di-indodefence-2018

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> *Indo Defence 2018: Indonesia to receive VL MICA launchers on SIGMA 10514 frigates in 2019*
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Jakarta* - Jane's Navy International
> 09 November 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia's first Martadinata-class frigate, seen here at Surabaya. Source: IHS Markit/Ridzwan Rahmat
> *Key Points*
> 
> Indonesia's Martadinata-class frigates will receive launchers for the VL MICA missile in 2019
> Delivery paves the way for an eventual procurement of effectors for the air defence system
> The Indonesian Navy's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) pair of Martadinata (SIGMA 10514)-class guided-missile frigates will each receive a set of 12-cell launchers for the VL MICA air defence system in 2019, an industry source has confirmed with _Jane's_ at the Indo Defence 2018 exhibition in Jakarta.
> 
> A contract to deliver the launchers has been concluded, and installation of the weapon systems will be undertaken at state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL's premises in Surabaya, in collaboration with Damen and MBDA, the source added.



I'm not sure how to understand this particular news . First of all, *VL-MICA has already came packed from the factory in their expandable (one time use) vertical launch canister for each missile*, thus they don't need any additional VLS.

However if the said launcher is Sylver A-43 (which is compatible with VL-MICA), than there is possibility to loading it with mix of VL-MICA & Aster-15.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

At Palindo Marine Shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

mandala said:


> *PT Pindad-Czech Firm Show 8 X 8 Armored Vehicle Protoytpe At Indo-Defence 2018*
> 
> Our Bureau
> 07:20 AM, November 9, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pandur II 8x8 armored vehicle to be made in Indonesia
> 
> Indonesia’s PT Pindad displayed the prototype of an 8 X 8 armored vehicle to be made in cooperation with Czechoslovak Group (CSG) at the ongoing Indo-Defence 2018 in Jakarta.
> 
> The armored vehicle is a development of the Steyr Pandur II 8x8 produced by CSG. The company`s general manager for special vehicles, Agus Edy Suprihanto said that the armored vehicle can carry more than 12 personnel, has a 30mm cannon and has amphibious features.
> 
> Cooperation process between CSG and TNI (Indonesian army) has been developed since 2016. The Pandur II 8x8 is one of the CSG products that has been bought by TNI under an agreement that covers technology transfer and mass-production in Indonesia.
> 
> "We will conduct joint production to realize its production. The design has been with CSG, while production in Indonesia will be under CSG supervision. For the infantry navigation, we are able to install 30 mm caliber canon," Suprihanto said.
> *
> PT Pindad has orders from TNI for “hundreds of vehicles,” Suprihanto said adding that production is is slated to start within the year as delivery of components from Czechoslovakia would take 9 to 11 months. Orders had been placed for parts and components to last for 2 years production.*
> 
> http://www.defenseworld.net/news/23...e_Protoytpe_at_Indo_Defence_2018#.W-UwUfcxXqB


Pindad to produce 250 units Pandur II 8x8.

https://ekonomi.kompas.com/read/201...anser-pindad-gandeng-perusahaan-republik-ceko

Sementara itu, Direktur Operasional CSG Indonesia, Ashar Sjarfi menyerahkan nama panser ini kepada Pindad.

"Namanya belum diresmikan oleh Pindad, basisnya adalah Pandur II 8x8 dari Ceko yang sudah dikembangkan bersama Pindad dari 2016," ujar Ashar.

Ketika ditanya soal harga, Agus dan Ashar sama-sama enggan menyebutnya. Keduanya sepakat jika masalah harga akan diumumkan pada lain kesempatan.

Rencananya Pindad akan memproduksi panser tersebut sebanyak 250 unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 517352
> 
> View attachment 517353
> 
> View attachment 517354



This quite fast, 3 medium size OPV had been built at one shipyard


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 517352
> 
> View attachment 517353
> 
> View attachment 517354


Thank's @pr1v4t33r,

I'm proud that our local shipyard can build 3 big cutters in a year.


----------



## Nike

This one is strong contender for our Army Land Vehicles program 





*IndoDefence 2018: Arquus Showasing Dagger Light Armored Vehicle*
POSTED ON THURSDAY, 08 NOVEMBER 2018 11:40




ARQUUS is taking part in the Indo Defence 2018 exposition, currently held in Jakarta, Indonesia. The event aims at bringing together key decision makers from the various defence authorities and companies in the region to rethink security in the Indian and Pacific Oceans regions, counter-terrorism operations and cooperation.





*Arquus Dagger at IndoDefence 2018 (Picture source Army Recognition)*

During the past years, ARQUUS has been developing strong relationships with Indonesia. The company has notably manufactured and delivered Sherpa Scout and VAB (Forward Armored Vehicles) which now serve in Indonesian Infantry and the Indonesian UN Forces.

To accompany Indonesia in its challenges, and to better answer its current needs, ARQUUS will be presenting its comprehensive range of armored vehicles and support solutions.

Specifically, the company will be exhibiting its Dagger armored vehicle on its booth. The Dagger is a light (5.5 tons) armored command and liaison vehicle which offers the best protection levels for its category. Its small size and 4WD military chassis ensure excellent urban and off-road mobility. The Dagger is a versatile, modular vehicle which can tackle all missions. More than 1,200 Daggers are currently in service in the French Army, and in a number of countries in Europe, Africa and South America.

For personnel transport, ARQUUS is offering the Higuard, a medium armored vehicle based on the Sherpa Medium 6x6 chassis and equipped with a large-volume armored body, designed to board 10+2 operators and their equipment. Its chassis provides the Higuard with excellent off- road mobility while its armored hull offers a high level of ballistic protection against mines and Improvised Explosive Devices (IED) according to STANAG 4569 standard. The Higuard thus provides excellent capabilities for troop transport and logistics in areas of asymmetric threats. It is available for military and internal security applications. The Higuard already equips internal security forces in several countries of the Middle East and Asia.

To better serve its customers and fulfill global needs, ARQUUS constantly develops partnerships, building a network of overseas industrial capabilities. ARQUUS has been working in very close cooperation with Indonesia’s PT Pindad, effectively uniting both companies’ operational excellence for the last 10 years. PT Pindad’s Panser was designed thanks to this model partnership, with ARQUUS delivering the mobility solutions.

Building on its experience in mobility, ARQUUS offers a comprehensive range of drivelines for tactical vehicles from 5 to 32 tons, in 4x4, 6x6 or 8x8 configurations.

https://www.armyrecognition.com/ind...s_showasing_dagger_light_armored_vehicle.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deadlast

trishna_amṛta said:


> I'm not sure how to understand this particular news . First of all, *VL-MICA has already came packed from the factory in their expandable (one time use) vertical launch canister for each missile*, thus they don't need any additional VLS.
> 
> However if the said launcher is Sylver A-43 (which is compatible with VL-MICA), than there is possibility to loading it with mix of VL-MICA & Aster-15.



It means that we will receive the VLS system only, without the VL-MICA missile itself that will be procured separately later down the road (hopefully).

Also missile canister ≠ VLS,


Spoiler: VLS System













Spoiler: Missile Canister loaded onto a VLS cell











Additionally the VLS system that were going to be used on Martadinata-class is Sylver A35 not Sylver A43.
The smallest number of cell on each Sylver A43 module was 8-cell launcher while Sylver A35 was 4-cell launcher, you won't get a 12-cell launcher (4-cell x 3 modules = 12-cell) on Sylver A43 (8-cell x 2 modules = 16-cell). So, we will not get Aster family on these ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Var Dracon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigmack

Otmel Marlin...
Anyone know why TNI-AL change to MSI cannon for their recent patrol boat? 


Svantana said:


>


----------



## Nike

DSME win, end case

*Kapal selam yang diproduksi PT PAL gunakan kandungan lokal*
Rabu, 7 November 2018 22:06 WIB

Pewarta: Roy Rosa Bachtiar








Pembangunan kapal selam KRI 405. (Foto PT PAL)

Jakarta (Antaranews Jabar) - Direktur Utama PT PAL Budiman Saleh memastikan pembangunan kapal selam untuk kebutuhan TNI Angkatan Laut pada batch II akan menggunakan kandungan lokal yang lebih tinggi dibanding batch sebelumnya.

"Yang jelas 'local content'nya akan lebih tinggi dibanding batch pertama," kata Budiman usai menandatangani nota kesepahaman dengan DSME Korea Selatan di gelaran Indo Defence di Jakarta, Rabu.

PT PAL saat ini tengah mengerjakan kapal selam ketiga yang masuk ke dalam batch pertama kontrak pembelian kapal selam dengan Daewoo Shipbulding and Marine Engineering Co, Ltd (DSME) Korea Selatan.

Ada tiga kapal selam yang dibuat dalam batch pertama ini, dua dibuat oleh DSME di negara asalnya dan sudah diserahkan kepada TNI AL dengan nama KRI Nagapasa-403 dan KRI Ardadedali-404.

Budiman menjelaskan, penandatanganan tersebut untuk memperjelas konsorsium bersama dengan DSME dalam pembagian tugas pengerjaan kapal selam.

"Nanti yang batch kedua, yaitu kapal keempat, lima, dan enam, sepenuhnya PT PAL yang akan mengerjakan. Tapi tetap ada pengawasan dari mereka," katanya menambahkan.

Kontrak batch kedua tersebut direncanakan mulai berjalan akhir tahun ini, dan diperkirakan akan berjalan sekitar tiga hingga enam tahun untuk melayani TNI AL sebagai konsumen utamanya.
Editor: Zaenal A.

COPYRIGHT © 2018 ANTARA News Jawa Barat
https://jabar.antaranews.com/berita/76061/kapal-selam-yang-diproduksi-pt-pal-gunakan-kandungan-lokal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

Army Joint Exercise 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Credit to original owner

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

North Sea Drone's Short Take Off and Vertical Landing (STOVL) Drone mock-up from Lundin.





ITB's prototype of a Passive Radar set-up. This is the Command Car.









ITB's prototype of a Passive Radar set-up. The inside of the Command Car. Very barebones, but the two Monitors that are on shows real data.





Portable Telecommunication equipment. The Satellite Dish folds into a Backpack.





An M113 Simulator. The Module has a limited degree of movement to simulate going through terrain.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

I am quite wonder, M113 is quite cheap to be operated, their maintainance is easy and their gasoline consumptions is relatively on low order. And their number is very large, made them very cheap (sometimes free to get ones). Why bother for simulator ....


----------



## bigmack

Marine Rouge said:


> DSME win, end case
> 
> *Kapal selam yang diproduksi PT PAL gunakan kandungan lokal*
> Rabu, 7 November 2018 22:06 WIB
> 
> Pewarta: Roy Rosa Bachtiar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pembangunan kapal selam KRI 405. (Foto PT PAL)
> 
> Jakarta (Antaranews Jabar) - Direktur Utama PT PAL Budiman Saleh memastikan pembangunan kapal selam untuk kebutuhan TNI Angkatan Laut pada batch II akan menggunakan kandungan lokal yang lebih tinggi dibanding batch sebelumnya.
> 
> "Yang jelas 'local content'nya akan lebih tinggi dibanding batch pertama," kata Budiman usai menandatangani nota kesepahaman dengan DSME Korea Selatan di gelaran Indo Defence di Jakarta, Rabu.
> 
> PT PAL saat ini tengah mengerjakan kapal selam ketiga yang masuk ke dalam batch pertama kontrak pembelian kapal selam dengan Daewoo Shipbulding and Marine Engineering Co, Ltd (DSME) Korea Selatan.
> 
> Ada tiga kapal selam yang dibuat dalam batch pertama ini, dua dibuat oleh DSME di negara asalnya dan sudah diserahkan kepada TNI AL dengan nama KRI Nagapasa-403 dan KRI Ardadedali-404.
> 
> Budiman menjelaskan, penandatanganan tersebut untuk memperjelas konsorsium bersama dengan DSME dalam pembagian tugas pengerjaan kapal selam.
> 
> "Nanti yang batch kedua, yaitu kapal keempat, lima, dan enam, sepenuhnya PT PAL yang akan mengerjakan. Tapi tetap ada pengawasan dari mereka," katanya menambahkan.
> 
> Kontrak batch kedua tersebut direncanakan mulai berjalan akhir tahun ini, dan diperkirakan akan berjalan sekitar tiga hingga enam tahun untuk melayani TNI AL sebagai konsumen utamanya.
> Editor: Zaenal A.
> 
> COPYRIGHT © 2018 ANTARA News Jawa Barat
> https://jabar.antaranews.com/berita/76061/kapal-selam-yang-diproduksi-pt-pal-gunakan-kandungan-lokal



bye bye Kilo, Scorpene....


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> I am quite wonder, M113 is quite cheap to be operated, their maintainance is easy and their gasoline consumptions is relatively on low order. And their number is very large, made them very cheap (sometimes free to get ones). Why bother for simulator ....



proyek... proyek....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

bigmack said:


> Otmel Marlin...
> Anyone know why TNI-AL change to MSI cannon for their recent patrol boat?


Otmel marlin is for KRI 8xx PC 40.

MSI is for KAL x-xx-xx PC 36


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Marine Rouge said:


> I am quite wonder, M113 is quite cheap to be operated, their maintainance is easy and their gasoline consumptions is relatively on low order. And their number is very large, made them very cheap (sometimes free to get ones). Why bother for simulator ....



Aside from the possibility of project fraud, it's actually much more efficient and convenient to conduct preliminary driver training using simulator, until they get all the basic understanding of the vehicle. Using simulator, we don't need large space required for field training if we want to practice driving maneuver on various kind of terrains, or any other possible driving scenarios. So overall, it's probably more cost effective to.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

*Airbus Helicopters looking for new orders from Indonesia*

 09/11/2018 

“Airbus Helicopters is the leader on the Indonesian market, as it represents 40% of the country’s market with more than 160 helicopters sold, 90 of which are in service in the armed forces, rescue agencies and law enforcement agencies, meeting a variety of Indonesian military requirements,” a company official present at Indo Defence told EDR Magazine. Among the helicopters in service we find the H225M Caracal, the first of six such helicopter having been delivered to the Indonesian Air Force in 2015 to be used for Combat SAR missions, the first of 12 Fennec light attack helicopter having been delivered to the Army that same year. In 2014 a contract was signed for 11 AS565 Mbe, the naval version of the Panther. Airbus delivers green platforms to local PT Dirgantara Indonesia, who is responsible for fitting the mission package to the aircraft, this including L-3 HELRAS DS-100 long-range active dipping sonar as well as Leonardo A.244/S lightweight torpedoes, and other modifications. Five of the 11 AS565 Mbe on order have already been delivered and are in service and operational with the Indonesian Navy.

*Airbus Helicopters expects a new Fennec order for the Indonesian Army, as part of the service fleet modernization.*

https://www.edrmagazine.eu/airbus-helicopters-looking-for-new-orders-from-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

#indodefence

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Prevent infiltration of radicalism in mosques in Indonesia`s universities: VP*
Sabtu, 10 November 2018 18:37 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Illustration. Baiturahmah Campus Mosque, one of the grandest mosques in the city of Padang, West Sumatra, when it was inaugurated by Vice President Jusuf Kalla last year. (ANTARA PHOTO/Iggoy el Fitra)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Vice President Jusuf Kalla urged academic community members of universities across Indonesia to prevent the spread of religious radicalism at mosques in their campuses, as it was not in line with Indonesia`s moderate Islam.

Speaking at an event of the Association of Indonesian University Mosques here on Saturday, Kalla affirmed that students or lecturers could become fanatic or enthusiastic regarding their religious beliefs.

However, their fanaticism should not veer to religious radicalism, which is then proliferated among members of academic communities at mosques within their respective universities, he noted.

"Islam in Indonesia is expected to remain moderate. Do not let mosques in our university campuses be infiltrated by those spreading religious radicalism," Kalla remarked, adding that being a fanatic is not similar to being a radicalist.

According to Kalla, a fanatic is a person keen on implementing the sharia. Instead, a radicalist is the one who has crossed the "Wasathiyah," or line of moderation.

"Sometimes, it will be more destructive, if we are radicalists," he noted.

Hence, Kalla, who is also head of the Indonesian Mosque Council, called on those in charge of managing the mosques in universities to remain on alert and remind their colleagues of the dangers of the seeds of religious radicalism.

Religious radicalism is not in line with Indonesia`s moderate Islam, he emphasized.

"It is okay if you want to be bearded or wear trousers below the ankles. It does not matter as long as they do not adopt religious radicalism for misaligned interests. This must also be taken care of, so as to not cause problems," Kalla stated.

Indonesia has at least 4,586 higher educational institutions spread across the country. All universities and colleges generally have at least one mosque to help its academic community members offer their obligatory prayers.

Reporting by Fransiska Ninditya
Editing by Rahmad Nasution
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

CONTENT PREVIEW
Industry
*Indo Defence 2018: Lockheed Martin positioned to meet Indonesian air transport requirements*
*Jon Grevatt, Jakarta* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
09 November 2018




The Indonesian Air Force has identified a requirement to procure Lockheed Martin C-130J Hercules transport aircraft, similar to this platform operated by the US Air Force. Source: IHS Markit/Patrick Allen
The Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Udara: TNI–AU) is moving closer to formally selecting the Lockheed Martin C-130J Hercules aircraft to meet its expansive air transport requirements.

Air Commodore Novyan Samyoga, the chief of information in the TNI–AU, confirmed to _Jane’s_ at the Indo Defence show in Jakarta that the service had identified the platform as a priority procurement given the age of some of the service’s existing transport aircraft.

In the first phase of the procurement, the TNI–AU will procure five platforms but follow-on orders are expected.

The TNI–AU currently operates about 20 legacy C-130 models, with some dating back to the 1960s. The Indonesian government has also acquired two Airbus A400M multirole transport aircraft, which are operated by a state-owned trading company, but Air Cdre Samyoga said the TNI–AU is unlikely to procure this platform because of costs. He did not elaborate.

Richard Johnston, Lockheed Martin’s director for international business development within the corporation’s air mobility and maritime missions unit, told _Jane’s_ that the US corporation was fully engaged with the TNI–AU about the requirement and that it has recently responded to a request for information (RFI) from the service.

“We have developed a roadmap in collaboration with the air force based on the age and condition of some of their C-130s. This helps determine when aircraft need to be modified or replaced,” he said. “The air force understands the advantages of the C-130J and also the cost advantages – in terms of training, logistics, and support – from transitioning from legacy models to the J version.”

Johnston also confirmed, contrary to previous news reports, that any TNI–AU acquisition of the C-130J will proceed through the US government’s Direct Commercial Sale (DCS) mechanism, not the Foreign Military Sale (FMS) process.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JavaAggie

pr1v4t33r said:


> At Palindo Marine Shipyard



Still no FCS, empty hulls with no real SSM. When will these ships be outfitted? 

The T-50 radar contract, if I recall, T-50 uses Elta radar. No wonder the type of radar was not specifically mentioned.


----------



## NEKONEKO

bigmack said:


> bye bye Kilo, Scorpene....


KRI 403 - 408 (Chang Bogo-class)
KRI 409+ (?)


----------



## Nike

Lets us commemorate Heroes day

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

*Indonesia Presses Ahead with IF-X 4.5 Gen Fighter Programme*

November 7, 2018






Indonesia is continuing ahead with its ambitious plans to partner with South Korea for the 4.5 generation KF-X/IF-X programme.

Daily News spoke with Nurkaswiyanto, Chief Engineer IF-X, Technology Centre Division, Directorate of Technology & Development at Indonesia’s state owned airframer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) for an update on the programme.

According to Nurkaswiyanto, one of the main goals of the programme was to develop fighter development capability within Indonesia. The development of capability to manufacture large composite structures for aerospace requirements was another key aspect of the IF-X programme.

Indonesia is now trying to better manage its financial commitment for the IF-X programme and Korea has been supportive of such requests, company officials say. In September, following discussions with the presidents of Indonesia and South Korea, both nations agreed to move ahead with the programme.

The total cost of developing the 4.5 generation fighter is pegged at US$8 billion, with Indonesia to undertake a 20 percent workshare. The total financial commitment for Indonesia is expected to touch US$2.2 – 2.3 billion, over the 10-year design and development cycle.

The cost of each KF-X/IF-X fighter which was initially pegged at US$70 million per aircraft, is now expected to increase to US$75 million per aircraft.

Around 200 Indonesian engineers are already working on the IF-X programme, with some engineers based in South Korea. Korean Aerospace Industries (KAI) has also deputed some senior engineers to Indonesia. PT Dirgantara Indonesia has been tasked with producing the composite wing and horizontal and vertical stabilisers for the KF-X and IF-X. While the wing for the first prototype will be built in Korea, all wings for production versions of the KF-X and IF-X will be built in Indonesia, Nurkaswiyanto says.

*PTDI will also undertake the integration of weapons and sensors proposed by the Indonesian Air Force, including older weapons such as the AGM65. Indonesia is expected to retain the Diehl Iris-T and MBDA Meteor as the main missile armament for the IF-X.*

PTDI will undertake the integration of a 480-gallon external drop tank to meet an Indonesian air force requirement. Korea will use a 370 gallon drop tank for KF-X aircraft.

The Preliminary Design Review (PDR) for the KF-X/IF-X programme was completed in June and the Critical Design Review (CDR) is slated for completion in April 2019, following which the production of the first prototype will commence. The first KF-X prototype will roll-out in 2020.

https://gbp.com.sg/indonesia-presses-ahead-with-if-x-4-5-gen-fighter-programme/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## striver44

jek_sperrow said:


> KRI 403 - 408 (Chang Bogo-class)
> KRI 409+ (?)


Our requirement of 12 ships (409-412) had been terminated


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

striver44 said:


> Our requirement of 12 ships (409-412) had been terminated



Nope, still on the way...after 2024.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

striver44 said:


> Our requirement of 12 ships (409-412) had been terminated



Even if we stick with the new requirement of 8 submarines, the time we receive our 6th Chang Bogo, Chakra & Nanggala will already need to be replaced.

Rantis Bima M-31

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

*Read articles on new Indonesia Frogmen Units submersible developed by KOPASKA by @Covertshores.*
http://www.hisutton.com/Indonesian_KTBA_chariots.html

Photo from Indodefence2018

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## V3NOM12

Wooow new generatiin of KTBA, it is a good looking too


----------



## striver44

DAMEN just offered a new contender for the Indonesian Navy Frigate Program (to bid against iver huidtfeldt) at IndoDefence2018

http://www.navyrecognition.com/inde...18-damen-unveils-6000-tons-omega-frigate.html

DAMEN OMEGA FFI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

*Indo Defence 2018: Indonesia restarts acquisitions of MALE UAVs, passive surveillance system*

*Ridzwan Rahmat, Jakarta* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
12 November 2018

*Key Points*

Indonesia has restarted acquisition processes for strike-capable UAVs, and a passive tracker system
Processes are being restarted to maximise involvement of local industry players in the respective programmes




TAI showcasing the Anka UAV at Indo Defence 2018. (IHS Markit/Ridzwan Rahmat)

*The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) has restarted the acquisition processes for four weaponised medium-altitude, long-endurance unmanned aerial vehicles (MALE UAVs), and a passive electronic support measure (ESM) tracker that is meant to strengthen defences around Ranai airbase.*

These acquisitions have been restarted because of a variety of issues including disagreements over localised production processes and funding arrangements, an official from the ministry told _Jane's_ at the Indo Defence 2018 exhibition in Jakarta.

https://www.janes.com/article/84508...ions-of-male-uavs-passive-surveillance-system

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bigmack

striver44 said:


> *Read articles on new Indonesia Frogmen Units submersible developed by KOPASKA by @Covertshores.*
> http://www.hisutton.com/Indonesian_KTBA_chariots.html
> 
> Photo from Indodefence2018


looks like Flash Gordon space ship


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian, Singapore armies conduct joint exercise*
Senin, 12 November 2018 17:03 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





Soldiers of the Indonesian Army Strategic Reserve Command (Kostrad) and Division III of the Singapore Armed Forces pose for group photo during the opening ceremony of joint exercise code-named Safkar Indopura in Magelang district, Central Java, some time ago. (ANTARA FOTO/Anis Efizudin)

Situbondo, E Java, (ANTARA News) - Indonesian and Singapore armies are conducting a joint exercise in East Java`s Situbondo District on Nov 12-19.

"The joint exercise between the TNI AD (the Indonesian Army) and Singapore Armed Force (SAF) code-named Latma Safkat Indopura is aimed at forging military ties between the two nations and facilitating coordination in case of joint operation anytime in the future," spokesman for the Brawijaya Regional Military Command V Colonel Singgih Pambudi noted in a press statement released on Monday.

The 30th joint exercise will take place at the education, training, and battle depot of the regional military command`s main regiment in Situbondo District on Nov 12-19 and involve 290 TNI AD personnel and 170 SAF personnel.

He said Commander of the Wira Yudha Infantry Brigade 16 Infantry Colonel Slamet Riyadi will lead the TNI AD contingent comprising 27 personnel from the Wira Yudha Infantry Brigade 16, 117 personnel from mechanical infantry battalion 512/QY, 116 personnel from mechanical infantry battalion 514/QY, and 30 personnel from cavalry battalion 8/2 of the Army Strategic Command (Kostrad).

"The personnel take part in the Latma Safkat after being selected from their divisions and attending the previous training," he said.

As the joint exercise entered its 30th edition, the two nations have learnt much from the exercise and applied tactical and technical fight skills according to the experience of their respective soldiers, he added.

Reporting by Novi Husdinariyanto/Zumrotun Solichah
Editing by Suharto, Sri Haryati


Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## rondo.royal2

Infoglobal is participating Indo Defence Expo & Forum 2018 held on November, 7-10th November 2018 at JIExpo Kemayoran, Jakarta, Indonesia. Indo Defence is the largest exhibition and conference in Southeast Asia for the aerospace, marine and defense sectors. The biennial exhibition is attended by 25,000 delegations and visitors from 750 companies of 55 countries. Infoglobal, as one of the greatest defense companies in Indonesia, showcases its flagship products. They are avionics products, mission system, data link_, _and also defense software.

*AVIONICS*
One of Infoglobal flagship products that are showcases at Indo Defence 2018 are avionics. Infoglobal has developed avionics since 2010, and the products has been installed at Indonesian Air force fighter aircrafts and trainer aircrafts such as Hawk 100/200, F-16, and KT-1B.

Some of Infoglobal avionics which are showcased at Indo Defence Expo & Forum 2018 are Multi Purpose Cockpit Display (MPCD), Radar Monitor Unit (RMU), INS/GNSS, Rear Cockpit Monitor (RCM), Video Multiplexer Unit (VMU) and Camera Interface Unit (CIU). Those products are avionics of Hawk 100/200 fighter aircrafts.

Flight Navigation Display (FND) and Digital Engine Indicator (DEI), avionics of KT-1B trainer aircraft, and Digital Video Recorder (DVR) for Hawk and F-16 fighter aircraft are also showcased at the exhibition. 

Besides avionics for fighter and trainer aircrafts, Infoglobal also exhibits avionics for carrier aircraft. They are EFD-5.5 and EFD-6.0 which are avionics for Hercules and Boeing. The EFDs are the latest products of Infoglobal that have function to display navigation data including EADI (_Electronic Attitude Direction Indicator_) and EHSI (_Electronic Horizontal Situation Indicator_).

*TACTICAL PATROL MISSION*
Besides avionics, Infoglobal also showcases more complex product. It is a Tactical Mission System called Tactical Patrol Mission (TPM). The system is built as a means of maritime patrol operation of fixed wing Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA) which integrates Radar, AIS, EO-IR and aircraft navigation system to detect and identify ship target and SAR guide. This mission system has been installed on CASA NC212/200 MPA.

TPM consists of some avionics which has features of mission and navigation. It can detect vessels, track the target, compute the position of dynamic target, calculate speed and heading target, display the ship data (AIS) on the selected area, send and record the data result of patrol operation (data target and image) to KRI in real time via data link.

Meanwhile, the features of its navigation, TPM is able to display aircraft tracks, calculate the position, orientation (yaw, pitch, roll), velocity, bearing, heading, time to go, end of route, cross distance, and OAT of the aircraft. Beside that, TPM is also able to display weather condition, entry the waypoint, and flight plan.

*LINK-RI*
At Indo Defence Expo & Forum 2018, Infoglobal also showcases Link-RI. It is a _Tactical Data Link _that has function as an electronic warfare media to communicate tactical data inter-elements from MPA to KRI to Command Center, and vice versa.

With Link-RI, Maritime Patrol Aircraft can transmit the data of patrol operation, such as ship target image, position, vessel name, direction, speed, nationality, destination and the time of target (vessel) in real time. It eases KRI to conduct and also Command Center to control the operation.

*DEFENSE SOFTWARE: ABATA*
As one of defense industries, Infoglobal also showcases a defense software. In Indo Defence 2018, Infoglobal introduces its latest software named ABATA.

ABATA is GIS-based Traffic Management Service System that is able to become a surveillance center to conduct tracking, surveillance, and control the objects traffic. With ABATA, the safety and object traffic in sea and land can be improved efficiently.

ABATA can be implemented to support the mission of patrol, surveillance, and service. It has excellent features such as: movement data acquisition, map viewer, traffic and operation monitoring_._

Besides that, the software can be integrated with supported device of operation and service, such as integration with CCTV and sensors. ABATA has feature of chatting as a communication facility between officers in Command Center and patrol vehicle/vessel. ABATA also has early warning as a anticipatory step against violation. Information of weather is also displayed in this application.

In Indo Defence Expo & Forum 2018, Infoglobal booth is standing at hall A 060. The great event of Indo Defence 2018, is the most important event for Infoglobal to introduce the high technology products of Indonesia to international market. (lft)

https://infoglobal.co.id/en/detailnews/112



leptop si unyil ke pt info global.. how to make avionics .
menit ke 9 ... ya di tonton

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Industry
*Indonesia’s PT Pindad announces defence partnerships*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
12 November 2018
Indonesian land systems company PT Pindad has announced new defence partnerships aimed at strengthening production activities in areas including communications, weapon systems, and ammunition.

The various memoranda of understanding (MOUs) were signed at the Indo Defence exhibition in Jakarta, which concluded on 10 November.

The agreements include a programme with Rohde Schwarz to maintain and repair in Indonesia a range of the Germany company’s radio and networking products. The MOU will also facilitate localised system integration of these products and enable PT Pindad to offer the same services to regional operators of Rohde Schwarz military equipment.

PT Pindad also signed an MOU with CMI Defence from Belgium to expand the companies’ already strong ties in locally producing CMI-designed turrets.

Industry
*UK points to expanding opportunities in Indonesia*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
12 November 2018




The UK sees opportunities to collaborate with Indonesia on air-defence systems such as the Thales Starstreak short-range air-defence missile, seen here on exercise with the British Army. Source: IHS Markit/Patrick Allen
The UK government is looking to expand defence industrial collaboration with Indonesia across several capability areas as part of wider efforts to spur defence trade between the two countries.

Alexis Hammer, the regional director for Americas, East Asia, and Australia in the UK Department for International Trade's Defence and Security Organisation (DSO), said opportunities for collaboration were being pursued through government and corporate levels.

Speaking at the Indo Defence exhibition in Jakarta, which ended 10 November, Hammer said opportunities for collaboration had been highlighted across capabilities including ground-based air-defence systems, maritime security, cyber, mission systems, and aerospace.

Some of these areas reflect recent UK successes in the Indonesian market, he said.

The UK's most high-profile defence export to Indonesia in recent years was Thales UK's sale of its ForceShield air-defence system and Starstreak short-range air-defence missiles. Announced in 2014, this deal was valued by Thales at more than GBP100 million (USD130 million).

Indonesia also acquired three BAE Systems F2000 corvettes - classified by Indonesia as Bung Tomo-class vessels - in 2014. Originally built for the Royal Brunei Navy under a contract signed in 1998, the vessels were purchased by Indonesia in 2013 after a contractual dispute resulted in the ships being laid up and subsequently offered for sale.

Hammer said that in addition to expanding opportunities in Indonesia to meet future air-defence requirements, collaboration between the two countries could also include other major programmes such as the Airbus A400M transport aircraft, which the Indonesian government has recently ordered to help meet its military logistics requirements.

Hammer said in supporting additional defence exports the UK government is offering Indonesia financial credit, as well as access to a relatively new UK strategy, to support a customer's defence exports if they integrate at least 30% UK content into the product being sold to a third party.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

*Indo Defence 2018: Indonesian Navy prepares to receive final Panther ASW helicopters*

*Ridzwan Rahmat, Jakarta* - Jane's Navy International
11 November 2018

*Key Points*

Work on Indonesia’s final AS565 MBe Panther helicopters has been completed, and the airframes are ready to be delivered
Aircraft will significantly bolster the Indonesian Navy’s embarked anti-submarine warfare capabilities
Indonesian state-owned aerospace company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) has completed outfitting the final six AS565 MBe Panther airframes on order for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL), an official from the company confirmed with _Jane’s_ at the Indo Defence exhibition in Jakarta.

The helicopters are currently awaiting delivery at Bandung, and PTDI is co-ordinating with the TNI-AL to finalise details of the handover ceremony, which is expected to take place before the end of 2018, the official added.

https://www.janes.com/article/84509...ares-to-receive-final-panther-asw-helicopters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

More aircraft orders for PTDI from African nations.

*Military gains for Indonesia in Africa*

Posted 12 November 2018

Indonesia is making inroads into the African military transport market. Jon Lake reports.







*During the Indonesia-Africa Forum held earlier this year in Bali, Indonesia announced the $75 million sale of two NC-212-200 maritime surveillance aircraft and a CN235-220 maritime patrol aircraft to Senegal, plus a transport-configured CN235-220 to the Ivory Coast.*

Formal contracts for the sales were expected to be signed as African Aerospace was going to press.

Close links between Spanish aircraft manufacturer, CASA, and Indonesian Aerospace – or PT Dirgantara Indonesia, also known as Persero (IPTN) – led to Indonesian licence production of the CASA C-212 Aviocar. This is now known as the C212, or as the NC-212 in Indonesian-built form.

It also led to the co-development of the larger CN-235 tactical transport (now designated as the CN235 when offered by Airbus).

Some 477 C212s and NC-212s have been produced for 92 operators over a 43-year production lifespan.

This total includes at least 103 NC212-200s produced by PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), the successor to IPTN.

In 2010, Airbus Military (Airbus Defence succeeded CASA) said that it could no longer afford to produce the C212 in Europe and the last C-212 produced in Spain was delivered in late December 2012. All necessary jigs and production tooling for the NC212-400 was relocated from San Pablo to Bandung and PTDI became the sole source for the C212/NC-212 family.

PTDI stopped production of the NC212-200 and NC212-400 in 2014, concentrating on the more advanced NC212i, which has new digital avionics and a cabin for up to 28 passengers.

On the CN-235, PTDI manufactures the outer wings, horizontal stabilisers, vertical fins and doors, while Airbus produces noses, cockpit sections, and centre wing boxes.

C212s serve in Angola, Botswana, Chad, Djibouti, Equatorial Guinea, Lesotho, South Africa and Zimbabwe. Aircraft delivered to Bophuthatswana, Transkei, and Venda were absorbed into the South African Air Force.

CN235s are in service in Botswana, Burkina Faso, Cameroon, Gabon, Guinea, Morocco and Senegal, and were also delivered to the Bophuthatswana and South African air forces, which have retired the type with civilian aircraft going to Madagascar’s Tiko Air and Air Namibia.

The C295 is a derivative of the CN235 with a stretched fuselage, 50% more payload capability and new Pratt & Whitney Canada PW127G turboprop engines. Airbus has delivered significant numbers to African air arms, including those of Algeria, Angola, Egypt, Equatorial Guinea, Ghana and Mali.

PTDI is now seeking to increase its share of this lucrative market. Company president, Elfien Goentoro, said “the African market is promising”, explaining: “Geographically, African countries and Indonesia have similarities, so they need several light and medium turboprop aircraft. We are offering countries in Africa the development of human resource skills and knowledge in the aircraft manufacturing industry.”

He also noted there were opportunities for African countries in the upgrade, modification and maintenance and overhaul of the NC-212 and CN-235.

*PTDI delivered a CN235-220 transport aircraft to the Senegal Air Force in December 2016, following a November 2014 order placed via AD Trade Belgium. It was delivered in a quick-change configuration with a reconfigurable interior, allowing it to undertake VIP, transport, paratrooping, and medical evacuation missions.*

*In August 2017, Senegal placed a further order with AD Trade Belgium for a single CN235-220 maritime patrol aircraft.

The next customer for an Indonesian-built CN-235 was Burkina Faso, which acquired two aircraft from PTDI and AD Trade Belgium.

The latest orders were again signed with the Belgian company and formed the basis of the framework agreement during the Indonesia-Africa Forum in April 2018.*

The addition of two NC-212-200 maritime surveillance aircraft and a CN235-220 maritime patrol aircraft to the Armée de L'Air du Senegal will transform the west African nation’s surveillance capabilities. The aircraft are expected to be based at Dakar/Yoff.

Force Aérienne de la Côte d'Ivoire (previously known as the Groupement Aérien de Transport et de Liaison) is another small air arm, and the addition of a CN-235 at Base Aérienne de Abidjan will mark a major improvement in capability. The unit currently operates only Cessna 402s and 421s and SA365 and IAR330 helicopters.

https://www.africanaerospace.aero/military-gains-for-indonesia-in-africa.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Var Dracon

SS2 assault rifle (top and center) and PM3 submachine gun 

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
PM3 submachine gun 

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Swipe left

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos

Medium tank promotional video

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Combat-proven [ID18D3]*
*CHRISTOPHER F FOSS*
09 November 2018




In addition to promoting its artillery systems, such as the CAESAR 155mm/52 calibre system in service with the Indonesian Army, Nexter (Hall A, Stand A035) is promoting its combat-proven VBCI (8x8) in the region.

The French Army has already taken delivery of 630 VBCIs, of which 520 are in the infantry fighting vehicle (IFV) configuration and 110 in the command post (CP) configuration. These have replaced the tracked AMX-10P IFV as the French Army has moved away from tracked vehicles to a mainly wheeled armoured fighting vehicle (AFV) fleet because these have greater strategic mobility and do not require heavy equipment transporters.

French Army VBCI IFV versions are fitted with a Nexter one-person turret armed with a 25mm dual-feed cannon and a 7.62mm co-axial machine gun (MG), which can also be laid onto the target by the commander using a stabilised panoramic sighting system. The CP version has a remote-controlled weapon station (RCWS) armed with a .50 MG.

Other weapon stations that can be fitted to the VBCI include its own T40 turret, which is armed with the 40mm Case Telescoped Armament System (CTAS), now in production for France and the UK, and a 7.62mm co-axial MG. If required, anti-tank guided weapons (ATGWs) can also be integrated into the T40 turret to enable tanks and other targets to be engaged beyond the range of the 40mm CTAS.

For the export market, additional VBCI variants have been proposed by Nexter, including a model with a higher roof line with greater internal volume for more specialised missions such as ambulance or command post vehicle.

The production line in Roanne will reopen following the selection of the VBCI by Qatar; 490 vehicles are to be delivered in various configurations. The IFV is to have the Kongsberg Medium Calibre Turret (MCT) armed with a 30mm cannon and a 7.62 mm co-axial MG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

PT Sentra Surya Ekajaya Products.
















https://www.sse.id

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*13 November 2018*



Vera-NG passive radar (photo : Jane's)

*See without being seen*

To undertake passive surveillance without alerting neighbouring nations, the Vera-NG system from Czech company ERA (Hall A, Stand A320) is worthwhile considering.

According to the company, the proven passive electronic support measure Vera-NG uses advanced techniques to conduct cross-border long-term and long-range surveillance: in effect it “sees without being seen”.

Jane’s reported earlier this year that the Indonesian Armed Forces had acquired the Vera-NG system to provide early warning and strengthen defences around its Ranai air base in the South China Sea. This followed a selection process in 2017, with installation and verification to be completed during 2018.

Vera-NG has a range capability of 400km, with high-capacity real-time tactical 3D geolocation, tracking and identification of airborne, naval and surface targets. It provides 200 real-time tracks that can be compared against a library of 10,000 targets. The system is available in stationary or high-mobility transportable versions for land or sea application. ERA indicates that it can be assigned for passive surveillance, early warning and air defence missions, using onboard emitters as targets.

The covert system is passive, because it emits no electromagnetic energy, making it invisible to anti-radar missile systems. The sensors are placed on masts, lightweight tripods or quadpods, and can be easily transported by general-purpose vehicles.

In conjunction with the University of Defence in Brno Czech, the company has also built a simulator consisting of consoles for trainee operators and instructors, a central processing station and receiving universal military module. The Vera-NG simulator allows trainees to gain experience in using the advanced system without having an impact on operational missions.

(Indodefence Show Daily)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Interview: Erik-Jan Raatgerink, PT. Thales Indonesia*
November 7, 2018




“My ambition is to have an Indonesian Combat Management System and I truly believe that this can be achieved within the next 2 years.”

Daily News caught up with Erik-Jan Raatgerink, President Director, PT. Thales Indonesia, for a quick interview on the sidelines of the first day of Indo Defence.

Edited Excerpts from the Interview:

*What is the update on Thales in Indonesia?*

Thales has a long history of more than 40 years in Indonesia. We have a very strong position in three areas: Naval combat systems for the Navy, long-range surveillance radars for the air force and in the past 6-7 years, we have consolidated our position in short range air defence with the Star Streak. We have supplied four batteries of vehicles, radars, launchers and radars.

We started with installation and integration in Indonesia initially, but now a fair amount of the contract value is undertaken by PT Len in-country. In the current contract, we are doing the first knowledge transfer for production of a radar, here in Indonesia. Indonesia is the biggest customer for the Starstreak outside the UK.

*Please elaborate on your cooperation with local industry?*

Back in 2011, we started setting up our first cooperation with local industry, because we knew from our experience in neighbouring countries, that offset laws were being formulated and these were, in-fact implemented in 2014.

We have always been very active with local industry. If you look at naval systems, we have been developing software for Combat Management Systems for the past four years here in Indonesia. This has been a very successful project and software developed for CMS’ here in Indonesia is exported to other countries.

What my ambition is to have an Indonesian Combat Management System and I truly believe that this can be achieved within the next 2 years. We have been investing a lot here and we have a complete software development environment in PT Len.

It is a very costly and time-consuming process and what is being offered is a Thales CMS backbone, while integration of sensors and their software can be fully undertaken here in Indonesia.
https://gbp.com.sg/interview-erik-jan-raatgerink-president-director-pt-thales-indonesia/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

*Pindad’s Komodo 4×4 outfitted with 120 mm mortar*

*Christopher F Foss, London* - Jane's International Defence Review
12 November 2018





A Komodo with an Ares 120 mm Recoil Mortar System mounted on a flatbed. Source: Christopher F Foss

The Indonesian Pindad Komodo 4×4 light armoured vehicle has been fitted with a 120 mm smoothbore version of the Brazilian Ares Recoil Mortar System (RMS) for trials purposes.

The four-door protected cab positioned in the middle of the Komodo is retained, and the 120 mm RMS is mounted on a power-operated turntable on the flatbed. It can also be fitted with an 81 mm mortar barrel, which could be used for training purposes as it has a shorter range and fires lower-cost ammunition than its 120 mm counterpart.

The 120 mm RMS has a fully automatic powered operating laying system with manual back up, and is integrated with a mortar fire control system (MFCS) that is embedded with an inertial navigation system (INS) and an onboard ballistic computer. This is meant to enable the system to come into action quicker, carry out a fire mission, and then redeploy.

If required, it can be integrated with a higher echelon command-and-control system and be linked to mortar fire controllers/forward observation officers (MFC/FOO) or a fire direction centre (FDC).

The 120 mm mortar’s range depends on the projectile/charge combination, but firing an unassisted high-explosive (HE) mortar bomb it is typically 7,000 m.

The number of mortar bombs carried depends on the size of the platform, but could be up to 70. Its maximum rate of fire is up to 16 rds/min, and it is designed to come into action and fire its first round within about 60 seconds and then rapidly move to another firing position.

The 120 mm RMS weighs 1,200 kg and can also be installed on larger 6×6 or 8×8 armoured fighting vehicles (AFVs) and tracked AFVs, in which case it would be typically mounted in the rear of the platform and fired through open roof hatches.

https://www.janes.com/article/84538/pindad-s-komodo-4-4-outfitted-with-120-mm-mortar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Rosoboronexport Considers Indonesia a Growth Market*
November 8, 2018




Russian defence export agency, Rosoboronexport is displaying 200-plus pieces of military equipment at the ongoing Indo Defence 2018 expo.

“Arms market in South-East Asia is top on the priority list of Rosoboronexport. Most of the countries in the region are our long-standing partners. They know Russian weapons perfectly well, have trust in them and always keep their eyes open for development of more advanced systems, which we make sure to bring to every exhibition in Indonesia. This year we are going to put on display a number of new but already popular in the world systems catering to the needs of all services: BT-3F armored personnel carrier, IL-78MK-90A tanker aircraft, Pantsir-ME ship-based AD system, Karakurt-E and Sarsar ships, as well as other military equipment,” says Rosoboronexport’s CEO Alexander Mikheev.

Rosoboronexport is confident of the export prospects for helicopters such as Mi-17 military transport helicopters, Mi-35M attack helicopter with troop-carrying capacity, as well as Mi-28NE and Ka-52 gunships.

A special emphasis is being placed on armoured fighting vehicles (AFVs) with models of types such as BMP-3M and BMP-3F fighting vehicles, BTR-82A and BT-3F personnel carriers, BMPT tank support vehicle, and Kornet-EM and Khrizantema-S AT systems, all on display.

South-East Asian nations with numerous sea borders have always been an important market for naval equipment. Here, Rosoboronexport will have a few very special items, some of them combat-proven. Much interest is expected to go to the Project 11356 guard ship, Project 20382 Tigr small guard ship, Gepard 3.9 frigate equipped with the Club-S integrated missile system, Project 22160 patrol ship, 03160E Raptor patrol craft, and Project 636 submarine.

Also, being showcased are new ship and shore-based missile systems, such as the combat proven Kalibr-PLE (Club-S) and Kalibr-NKE (Club-N) integrated missile systems, Bastion and Bal-E shore-based systems complete with the Yakhont anti-ship cruise missile and Kh-35E anti-ship missile respectively, as well as underwater weapons, namely UGST torpedoes and bottom mines.

https://gbp.com.sg/rosoboronexport-considers-indonesia-a-growth-market/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Looks like the Leopard 2s are now equipped with machine gun on the turret. Credit to Yonkav 1 Kostrad.
















https://www.instagram.com/yonkav1_kostrad/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## NEKONEKO

Indos said:


> Medium tank promotional video


Anti nubika kah?


----------



## Indos

jek_sperrow said:


> Anti nubika kah?



I dont know, for anti chemical, radiation, and anti biology they just need to have Anti Nubika clothes. I rather want to see APS installed there.


----------



## mandala



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

mandala said:


>


Harimau = White tiger


----------



## Nike

INDODEFENCE 2018
*Towed sonar array in miniature [ID18D3]*

09 November 2018





Systems Engineering & Assessment (SEA) (UK Pavilion) is showcasing its KraitArray towed sonar array, which it claims could offer a low-cost and easily integrated capability for regional navies looking to upgrade their respective antisubmarine warfare capabilities.

The towed array is smaller than legacy acoustic sensors of this type, and is a low-power miniaturised system that can be integrated in a number of ways, including via a winch from a vessel, towed from an unmanned underwater vehicle, or even laid on a seabed. It is just 16mm in diameter, which SEA claims is a significant reduction in size compared with legacy systems. KraitArray further benefits from being able to connect via an analogue or digital interface, and includes 32 acoustic channels.

It is not used in the Asia-Pacific region at the moment, David Hinds, vice-president of strategic accounts at SEA, told the Show Daily, but has potential to be a system of interest to nations in this area. Regionally, it could be used to monitor human trafficking or illegal fishing, for example, and in support of border security or the monitoring of EEZ, of which Indonesia, with its thousands of islands, has many.

KraitArray is currently integrated and deployed on the Liquid Robotics Wave Glider UUV, because its low size, weight and power mean that it is suited to solar-powered platforms.

SEA is also promoting its torpedo launcher system, which can launch NATO-standard calibre munitions, and is attracting interest from a number of nations in the region. “We have lots of interest in this because the nations in this region are agnostic to NATO-standard calibres,” Hinds noted
https://www.janes.com/article/84455/towed-sonar-array-in-miniature-id18d3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Leopard 2RI MBT. Credit to sinarrayanews.






https://www.sinarrayanews.com/2018/...-menyaksikan-langsung-puncak-latancab-tni-ad/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesia plans to purchase Ukrainian WAC-47 assault rifles from Ukroboronprom*

On 12 November, Ukroboronprom announced that the company had signed an agreement on the extension of the military and technical cooperation with Indonesia. Ukrinmash, which is a part of Ukroboronprom, held a meeting with the Indonesian Defense ministry during which Indonesia expressed its intension to purchase WAC-47 assault rifles from Ukraine and is interested in Ukrainian radio detection and ranging system, including counter-battery, air assets of electronic warfare and drones.





*Ukranian troops with WAC-47 assault rifles (Picture source: Ukroboronprom)*

Ukrspetsexport, another department of Ukroboronprom”, signed a memorandum with an Indonesian enterprise, in which the issue of the cooperation for the promotion of its armored personnel carriers on the markets of the South-East Asian region was raised. The commander of the Academy of the Armed Forces of Indonesia also discussed the localization of the production of Ukrainian armored personnel carriers and anti-tank missile system in Indonesia.

https://www.armyrecognition.com/nov...wac-47_assault_rifles_from_ukroboronprom.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*India, Indonesia hold inaugural edition of Exercise ‘Samudra Shakti’*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
13 November 2018




An Indonesian Navy Diponegoro-class corvette, similar to the one that is taking part in the inaugural edition of Exercise ‘Samudra Shakti’ with the Indian Navy. Source: IHS Markit/Ridzwan Rahmat
*Key Points*

The Indian, and Indonesian navies are taking part in a new bilateral exercise known as 'Samudra Shakti'
Exercise has been widely interpreted as part of New Delhi's move to strengthen its presence in the strategic maritime region
In a further sign of increasingly cordial ties between the two services, the Indian Navy's Rajput (Kashin II)-class destroyer IS _Rana_ (D 52) has arrived in Surabaya for a bilateral naval exercise with the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL).

The drills, which have been named Exercise 'Samudra Shakti', is seeing its inaugural edition, and is taking place from 12 to 18 November in Surabaya for the harbour phase, and waters off Java for sea phase.

"The aim of the exercise is to strengthen bilateral relations, expand maritime co-operation, enhance interoperability, and exchange best practices," said the Indian Ministry of Defence in a statement on the drills. "The visit of the ship seeks to promote India's solidarity with Indonesia towards ensuring good order in the maritime domain and to strengthen existing bonds between the navies of the two nations," the ministry added.

Among operations that will be carried out include a surface warfare gunnery drill, search-and-rescue (SAR) practices, and counter-piracy serials.

Prior to 'Samudra Shakti', the Indian Navy and the TNI-AL have had regular naval interactions, but these centred mostly around a biennial co-ordinated patrol along the international maritime boundary line between both countries. The new bilateral exercise features more complex operations, such as helicopter manoeuvres.

Besides _Rana_ , _Jane's_ understands from a TNI-AL Armada II official that other assets involved in the sea phase are namely the Diponegoro (Sigma)-class corvette, KRI _Sultan Iskandar Muda_ (367) with an embarked AS565 MBe Panther helicopter, a CN235 maritime patrol aircraft, and a Beechcraft Baron G58 trainer aircraft. The TNI-AL's delegation to the exercise will comprise about 380 personnel.

https://www.janes.com/article/84568...-inaugural-edition-of-exercise-samudra-shakti


----------



## Nike

*Excalibur Army eyes Indonesian requirements with Pandur II CZ*
*Christopher F Foss, London* - Jane's International Defence Review
14 November 2018
Czech company Excalibur Army has developed a new version of the 8×8 Pandur II CZ armoured fighting vehicle (AFV) called the Pandur II CZ Fire Support Vehicle (FSV), which has recently undergone trials in Indonesia alongside an infantry fighting vehicle (IFV) variant.

The Pandur II CZ FSV is fitted with the Belgian CMI Defence CT-CV 105HP turret, which is armed with a 105 mm rifled gun fitted with a thermal sleeve, fume extractor, and muzzle brake. The gun is fed by a bustle mounted automatic loader that holds ready for use 105 mm ammunition.




The 8×8 Pandur II CZ Fire Support Vehicle is fitted with a Belgian CMI Defence turret and armed with a 105 mm rifled gun that is fed by a bustle mounted automatic loader. (Excalibur Army)

The turret also features a co-axial 7.62 mm machine gun (MG) and an additional MG mounted on the left side of the turret roof.
https://www.janes.com/article/84573/excalibur-army-eyes-indonesian-requirements-with-pandur-ii-cz

*Indonesia might buy more Chiron MANPADS systems from South Korea*
November 2018 Global Defense Security army news industry
POSTED ON TUESDAY, 13 NOVEMBER 2018 15:43




South Korea could provide Indonesia with additional surface-to-air missiles (SAMs). LIG Nex1 sold the Chiron SAM to Indonesia in 2012. Now, South Korea could expand the number of systems in service with the Indonesian Air Force which acquired and has been operating Chirons since 2014, integrated with Oerlikon Skyshield 35 mm anti-aircraft gun system.





*Indonesian air force Chiron MANPADS and other air defense elements on display during 2016 Angkasa Yudha Exercises (Picture source : Wikipedia)*

The KP-SAM Shin-Gung, or Shin-Kung, (Chiron) is a South Korean shoulder-launched surface-to-air missile manufactured by LIG Nex1. It is marketed internationally as the Chiron. While the missile system externally resembles a French Mistral, the entire missile system including the seeker, control section, warhead and motor were developed and manufactured in South Korea. The missile features integrated IFF systems, night and adverse weather capabilities, a two-colour (IR/UV) infrared seeker to aid in negating infrared countermeasures (IRCM) and a proximity-fuse warhead. During development tests the missile scored a 90% hit ratio. The missile is said to be superior to the American FIM-92 Stinger or the French Mistral in hit probability and portability. It had been involved in a missile test where the Shingung's missile made impact on a low-flying target as high as 3.5 kilometers with a speed of 697.5 m/s (more than Mach 2.36) and a distance range of 7 km.

The Shin-Gung was designed and manufactured to protect South Korean troops in the forward area, which started in 1995 under the direction of LIG Nex1. In late 2003, the delivery of the Igla SAMs from Russia in payment for Russian debts to Korea appear to have solved the problem momentarily. The KP-SAM began production in 2004 with extended trials in early 2005. In late 2005, the KP-SAM Shingung entered service with the South Korean Army, after being in development for nearly 8 years. The South Korean Army has ordered some 2,000 units to be delivered in the near future. Indonesia is the only export customer for this missile system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

@Vergennes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> @Vergennes



Now this CSG put Indonesia as their base production in Asia

*Perusahaan Ceko investasi 100 juta dolar bangun industri pertahanan*
Selasa, 13 November 2018 17:54 WIB

Pewarta: Subagyo





CEO Czechoslovak group AS Michal Strnad (kiri) bersama CEO Czechoslovak Indonesia Norman Joesoef melakukan penandatanganan Head of Agreement senilai 100 juta dolar AS untuk pembangunan industri pertahan di tanah air, di sela pameran indodefence 2018, di JIExpo Kemayoran, Jakarta. (istimewa)


Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Perusahaan konglomerasi di bidang pertahanan dari Republik Ceko, Czechoslovak Group AS (CSG Ceko) menanamkan investasi sebesar 100 juta dolar AS setara Rp1,49 triliun untuk membangun industri pertahanan di Indonesia.

CEO Czechoslovak Indonesia Norman Joesoef, melalui keterangan tertulis yang diterima di Jakarta, Selasa menyebutkan investasi senilai 100 juta dolar tersebut merupakan tahap pertama dari total investasi senilai 1 miliar dolar sepanjang lima tahun kedepan.

"Pada kuartal pertama tahun 2019, antarbisnis atau B to B di industri pertahanan Indonesia ini dapat dimulai," katanya.

Sebelumnya , CEO Czechoslovak Group Indonesia Norman Joesoef dengan CEO Czechoslovak Group AS Michal Strnad telah melakukan penandatanganan Head of Agreement (HoA) untuk pembangunan Private Defence Industry Park (PDIP) senilai 100 juta dolar AS, di bidang industri pertahanan swasta di Indonesia di Pameran Indodefence 2018 PRJ Kemayoran, Jakarta beberapa waktu lalu.

"Kami selalu membuka peluang kemitraan dengan negara sahabat yang tulus dan terbuka dalam pelaksanaan alih produksi dan teknologi. Kami sangat berharap_financial pledge_ ini dapat meningkatkan kerja sama kemitraan dalam Level industri dan baik untuk kedua belah negara,” kata Michal Strnad.

Czechoslovak Group (CSG) sebagai konglomerasi perusahaan bidang pertahanan yang berbasis di Republik Ceko dan negara eropa tengah, lanjutnya, melakukan investasi yang bisa di bilang sebagai investasi pioneer atau investasi pertama di Indonesia. 

Investasi dengan skala besar di bidang pertahanan untuk pembangunan kawasan terpadu industri pertahanan di wilayah Jawa Barat tepatnya di Batujajar dengan lahan seluas 22 hektar yang akan segera dibangun setelah mendapatkan izin dari Kementerian Pertahanan, Kementerian BKPM, Kementerian Perindustrian, dan Kementerian Perdagangan. 

"Penandatanganan HoA senilai 100 juta dolar AS untuk pembangunan Private Defence Industry Park (PDIP) di bidang industri pertahanan itu untuk mendukung regulasi pemerintah UU No.12 tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan," lanjut Norman Joesoef.

CSG Ceko merupakan perusahaan holding dari Eropa Tengah, asal Republik Ceko, meliputi Slovakia, Slovenia, Rumania, dan Hungary, dengan lebih dari 100 perusahaan dan 10.000 karyawan yang bergerak di bidang manufaktur kendaraan baja, senjata roket, misil, dan radar.

Peruahaan tersebut berminat untuk melaksanakan alih produksi dan teknologinya di Indonesia, selain itu juga ingin memperluas basis industri pertahanannya di Asia Tenggara. 

"Kami melihat pertumbuhan pemenuhan kebutuhan alat pertahanan di Asia Tenggara pada tingkat yang cukup tinggi setiap tahunnya. Kami rasa dengan basis industri yang kuat dan relatif stabil di Indonesia, CSG Ceko mantap melanjutkan ekspansi bisnis pertahanan mereka ke Malaysia, Filipina, Timor Leste, Myanmar, dan Kamboja," ujar Norman.
https://m.antaranews.com/berita/767...asi-100-juta-dolar-bangun-industri-pertahanan

*THE COMPANIES OF THE CZECHOSLOVAK GROUP PRESENT THEMSELVES AT THE INDODEFENCE 2018 TRADE EXHIBITION*
The eighth edition of the Indodefence Expo & Forum will be held from 7 to 10 November 2018. The companies of the Aerospace and Defence divisions of CZECHOSLOVAK GROUP (CSG) are going to take part in this prestigious event, where they will present their products and services.




06.11.2018
The Czech industry and CZECHOSLOVAK GROUP will be represented by EXCALIBUR ARMY, EXCALIBUR INTERNATIONAL, MSM, CS SOFT, ELDIS and RETIA at the Indodefence 2018 trade fair. In the A357 exposition in Hall A with a total area of 180 m2, armoured land vehicles, munitions of various calibres and small arms, as well as air traffic control and radar equipment will be presented to professionals and general public as well. "We see participation at Indodefence as an important opportunity to present both individual companies and the entire CZECHOSLOVAK GROUP holding. In the Southeast Asia region, we have a great potential to build new partnerships, which is why we took part in Indodefence two years ago. At the time, we concluded several important contracts at this trade fair," says Lukáš Novotný, the marketing manager of CZECHOSLOVAK GROUP.

Southeast Asian countries have resources and are interested in advanced technology. That is why there is a great interest in Czech and Slovak products, which are known for being technically and technologically advanced. From the point of view of the CZECHOSLOVAK GROUP, the traditional and established brands that are members or partners of the holding are a great asset as well. For example, TATRA is well-known and popular in Southeast Asia.

The previous edition of Indodefence was held in November 2016. It was attended by more than 25,000 visitors, who had the chance to see the products of 800 exhibitors from 55 countries, indicating the significance of the event for the region. Besides the fair itself, several conferences and other accompanying programs are held as part of the accompanying program.



*About CZECHOSLOVAK GROUP*
CZECHOSLOVAK GROUP is a holding that builds upon the tradition of Czechoslovak industry, supporting and further developing the activities of traditional Czech and Slovak companies in the field of civil and defense industrial production. Its portfolio includes the production and sale of engineering products for the automotive, rail, aircraft and watchmaking industries, as well as the production of special vehicles, off-road trucks, weapons and weapon systems or ammunition. The group puts a strong emphasis on the quality of its products and services and on its export activities. The products of the companies of the holding can be found on all continents and the number of its customers is growing steadily. CZECHOSLOVAK GROUP's holding companies employ more than 8,000 people, and in the year 2017 they generated revenues worth CZK 25 billion.



*Press service of CZECHOSLOVAK GROUP a.s.*
Andrej Čírtek
Spokesperson
mobile: +602 494 208, landline: +420 225 113 361
e-mail: andrej.cirtek@pppartners.cz

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Hope our Marines willing to upgrade their RM 70 grad into modular config. Using 6 X227 mm cal M270 standard munitions while capable to launch 28 X122 mm standard gard rockets is quite tempting. And hopefully our future modular indigenous MLRS construction will follow this pattern. The advantage of the 227 mm cal rockets caliber is quite obvious, as they had advantage in range and firepower, and has wide array of warhead and submunition types. 













Congrats for brimob days

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Terjun Bebas hingga Atraksi Tempur Meriahkan HUT Ke-73 Korps Marinir, 15/11/2018.

























_https://foto.kompas.com/photo/read/...eriahkan-HUT-Ke-73-Korps-Marinir#&gid=1&pid=9_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Indonesia corvettes and Germany corvettes , credit to original owner

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

Industry
*Ukraine sees growing Indonesian opportunities as a result of CAATSA*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
15 November 2018
Ukraine’s defence industry is looking to boost its presence in Indonesia and take advantage of US laws that sanction procurers of Russian military equipment.

UkrOboronProm, Ukraine’s state-owned defence exports and industry agency, has said that it is “working on plans” with the Southeast Asian country to strengthen industrial collaboration based on defence exports to the Indonesian Armed Forces (Tentara Nasional Indonesia: TNI).

In a press release following the Indo Defence exhibition in Jakarta, which ended on 10 November, UkrOboronProm said that Ukrspecexport – Ukraine’s military import/export agency – and a “leading Indonesian defence company” had signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) at the show to co-operate on promoting Ukrainian armoured vehicles to the Southeast Asian defence market.


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Indonesia Marine Corp

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Marine Corps BTR-4M APC variant. Credit to Marinir Indonesia.







https://www.instagram.com/marinir_id/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


A pack of Leopards and a Marder.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bigmack

break the myth about "amles" and can't operate in jungle... 


mandala said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

bigmack said:


> break the myth about "amles" and can't operate in jungle...


Also broke the myth that bridges in Indonesia can't support the weight of the Leopard 2 MBTs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*TNI Pamer Robot Tempur Kota, Bisa Cerai Beraikan Musuh*
Oleh
Amal Nur Ngazis,
Ridho Permana

 
_




Photo :_

_VIVA/Ridho Permana_
_Robot tempur kota buatan TNI AD

VIVA – Politeknik Angkatan Darat (Poltekad) Pusat Pendidikan Artileri Pertahanan Udara (Arhanud) Malang memperkenalkan inovasi robot tempur kota buatan mereka. Robot tempur ini merupakan pengganti personel perang.

_

_*Operator Poltekad, Letnan Kolonel Nur Rachman mengatakan, alat ini digunakan untuk perang kota. Tugas robot ini menerobos pertahanan musuh.

LIHAT JUGA
*_


_*

Inovasi Politeknik TNI AD, Siswa Prajurit Bikin Peranti Canggih

TNI AD Ubah Daerah Kumuh di Pedalaman Kutai, Begini Jadinya

Kasad Jenderal TNI Mulyono Dapat Gelar Pangeran Wirabumi
*_
_*"Robot tempur ini digunakan untuk perang kota, khususnya melakukan penerobosan ke pasukan lawan, daripada menanggung risiko jatuhnya korban personel, makanya memerintahkan alat untuk maju ke arah depan," kata Nur Rachman di Malang, Jumat 16 November 2018.


Nur Rachman menjelaskan, robot roda empat ini bisa menjadi andalan saat medan perang tergolong sulit ditembus prajurit TNI.

"Apabila daerah pertahanan musuh itu sulit ditembus, maka satu-satunya jalan memakai ini. Kelengkapan yang dimiliki ini, selain merusak konsentrasi lawan juga bisa menembak tank lawan," ungkapnya.








Nur Rachman menuturkan dari aspek strategi dan taktik, robot tempur kota ini juga memiliki keuntungan, yakni tidak perlu mengerahkan personel yang banyak untuk menyerang musuh. Cukup dengan satu alat yang bisa mencerai-beraikan musuh dan merusak konsentrasi lawan.

"Contohnya saja ketika kasus bom Sarinah, ketika itu betapa banyaknya polisi atau aparat mengepung teroris. Semua kebingungan mau masuk takut ditembak, mau melihat di mana posisinya tidak bisa dipastikan. Kalau pakai ini mungkin ceritanya jadi lain," katanya.
a*_


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

Basarnas and PT DI made contract signing ceremony for two dauphin helicopter order, Credit to original owner

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesia Army to acquire medium range ADS 

*Peluru kendali jarak menengah akan menyusul dalam daftar arsenal TNI AD*
Minggu, 18 November 2018 12:16 WIB

Pewarta: Ade P Marboen





Peluru kendali jarak pendek RBS-70 buatan SAAB, Swedia. Korps Artileri Pertahanan Udara TNI AD mengakuisisi sistem kesenjataan ini pada akhir dasawarsa '80-an. Hingga saat ini, RBS-70 TNI AD sudah diperpanjang masa pakainya hingga lebih dari 30 tahun. ((Dinas Penerangan TNI AD).)

Batu, Jawa Timur (ANTARA News) - Dengan luas wilayah udara lebih dari lima juta kilometer persegi, Indonesia memerlukan payung udara yang mumpuni untuk melindungi kedaulatan nasionalnya.

Salah satu pemangku kepentingan di tubuh militer Indonesia adalah Korps Artileri Pertahanan Udara di TNI AD yang hari ini memperingati hari jadinya yang ke-72 di Pusat Pendidikan Artileri Pertahanan Udara TNI AD di Batu, Jawa Timur. 

Sejauh ini, pengadaan paling akhir persenjataan modern korps dengan warna baret coklat muda itu di antaranya baterai peluru kendali _Starstreak_ dari Thales, Inggris, yang memakai dua pijakan, _Mistral_ (Rheinmetal, MBDA), radar bergerak-pengendali misi CM-200 (Prancis) dan _Mistral Coordination Post_. Semuanya diadakan beberapa tahun sebelum 2018 pada fase kedua rencana strategis Kekuatan Esensial Minimum kedua (2014-2019).

Bersama dengan sistem _man-portable air-defense systems_ (MANPADS) RBS-70 buatan SAAB, Swedia, yang diadakan pada awal dasawarsa ’90-an, mereka masuk ke dalam kelas peluru kendali anti serangan udara alias darat-ke-udara jarak pendek, dengan jangkauan di bawah 12 kilometer. 

“Proyeksi ke depan, kami akan mengembangkan satuan artileri pertahanan udara di perbatasan dan cakupan-cakupan kekuatan akan masuk ke Indonesia timur. Peluru kendali jarak pendek sudah ada dan akan dilengkapi dengan peluru kendali jarak menengah,” kata Komandan Pusat Kesenjataan Artileri.Pertahanan Udara TNI AD Brigjen Toto Nugroho. 

“Kami sudah mengajukan spesifikasi teknis kepada satuan atas dan instansi terkait, dan sudah mulai melakukan kajian,” kata dia. 

Dalam daftar arsenal peluru kendali kelas menengah —jarak tempuh sekitar 100 kilometer— terdapat banyak pilihan, di antaranya _ASTER 30_ dari MBDA (Prancis), _Medium Extended Defence System_ dari Amerika Serikat, Italia dan Jerman (meliputi THAADS dari Boeing Company, Amerika Serikat), NASAMS 2 (_Norwegian Advanced Surface to Air Missile System_) yang berbasis AIM-120 AMRAAM (_Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air Missile_), dan kemudian dinamai SLAMRAAM (_Surfaced Launched_ AMRAAM), juga S-300 dari Rusia. 

Dia katakan, sistem pertahanan titik bergerak itu akan ditempatkan di kawasan pintu-pintu masuk Indonesia atau terkait dengan itu dan dalam operasinya mampu beroperasi secara gabungan dengan korps lain di TNI AD ataupun matra lain TNI. 

Pengadaan peluru kendali jarak menengah, kata dia, sesuai dengan paradigma baru tentang hakekat dan pengertian ancaman nasional dari udara. “Dulu, pengertiannya adalah pesawat udara, namun kini meliputi peluru kendali, mortir dan UAV. Semua berpotensi menjadi ancaman dan kita harus melakukan lompatan besar dengan cara menguasasi dan memiliki teknologi-teknologi terkait,” katanya. 

Dia juga menekankan akan keperluan peluru kendali jarak pendek yang mampu bergerak bersama satuan bergerak di lingkungan TNI AD, mulai dari batalion infantri dan infantri mekanis, kavaleri hingga zeni.

Hingga saat ini, arsenal yang mendukung misi itu adalah RBS-70 —yang telah diremajakan kedua kali hingga mampu dioperasikan melewati batas paling maksimal usia pakainya, yaitu 30 tahun— dan kini sudah dikembangkan generasi terbarunya, RBS-70 NG.

Sistem peluru kendali buatan SAAB, Swedia, ini sangat kompak dan mobil, bahkan tiga personel dengan memakai kekuatan ototnya bisa memindahkan dia secara senyap ke puncak-puncak gedung tinggi. 

“Kami juga sudah melakukan kajian, apakah yang berbasis kendaraan roda penggerak rel sehingga mampu mengikuti pergerakan satuan manuver ataupun yang dioperasikan perorangan secara mandiri,” katanya. 
Editor: Sri Muryono

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018
https://m.antaranews.com/berita/769...gah-akan-menyusul-dalam-daftar-arsenal-tni-ad

The contender

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Marine Rouge said:


> Sejauh ini, pengadaan paling akhir persenjataan modern korps dengan warna baret coklat muda itu di antaranya baterai peluru kendali _Starstreak_ dari Thales, Inggris, yang memakai dua pijakan, _Mistral_ (Rheinmetal, MBDA), radar bergerak-pengendali misi CM-200 (Prancis) dan _Mistral Coordination Post_. Semuanya diadakan beberapa tahun sebelum 2018 pada fase kedua rencana strategis Kekuatan Esensial Minimum kedua (2014-2019).


I think he forgot that the NASAMS already procured in that time frame.


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> I think he forgot that the NASAMS already procured in that time frame.



Army boy, not AF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Marine Rouge said:


> Army boy, not AF


Ur right. My bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

TAI Anka among two MALE UAVs shortlisted in a tender by the Indonesian Air Force.

*Turkey's domestically developed Anka UAV count days for export to Indonesia*

TURKEYA News
Published November 19,2018

Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) has passed yet another significant threshold in its efforts to meet Indonesia's need for satellite-controlled, mid-altitude and long-endurance unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs). *The company has made an offer for two systems consisting of six aerial vehicles to be provided for the Indonesian Air Force.* *Thanks to the outstanding features of TAI's Anka UAV in terms of technique, industrial participation and cost, the defense giant made it on the short list consisting of two companies selected from among four rivals.* The Indonesian Ministry of Defense initiated an international procurement process on June 28 to procure UAV systems. TAI submitted an offer on Aug. 24.

TAI held an "Industrial Day" in Jakarta on Aug. 14 during the preparation process. At the event, design, production and main integrator capabilities that the company undertakes across many different platforms were transferred to Indonesian defense and aerospace companies, and comprehensive negotiations were held with them to achieve the targeted industry cooperation.

At the Indo Defense 2018 Fair, which was held from Nov. 7 to Nov. 10 in Jakarta, a real-sized Anka was exhibited among the systems that participated in the tender - which Indonesian authorities interpreted as a very clear indicator of the cooperation desired and the importance attributed to the tender.

It is possible that the cooperation potential to flourish in the field of aerospace, especially UAVs, under the leadership of Anka in Indonesia, might also be reflected on other projects in the upcoming period. This is considered as a positive, long-term and win-win business model by Indonesian decision makers who want to reduce their dependence on foreign markets and appeal to global markets by developing their own industry.

ANKA, an advanced Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE) class UAV, performs day and night, all-weather reconnaissance, target detection/identification and intelligence missions, featuring autonomous flight capabilities including automatic take-off and landing.

http://www.anews.com.tr/turkey/2018...d-anka-uav-count-days-for-export-to-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Svantana said:


>



Had many AA gun we are, starting from 20 nm Rheinmetall, 20 mm Hispano suiza triple gun, 2X23 mm Zhuk, 35 mm Oerlikon, 37 mm, 40 mm Bofors, and 57 mm S60

Need to standarized into simple number of 35 mm and 23/20 mm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

Marine Rouge said:


> Had many AA gun we are, starting from 20 nm Rheinmetall, 20 mm Hispano suiza triple gun, 2X23 mm Zhuk, 35 mm Oerlikon, 37 mm, 40 mm Bofors, and 57 mm S60
> 
> Need to standarized into simple number of 35 mm and 23/20 mm



Never heard about 37 mm one


----------



## Nike

Var Dracon said:


> Never heard about 37 mm one


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army 1st Air Defence Battalion Sherpa MPCV and Komodo Mistral ATLAS. Credit to Kostrad.











https://mobile.twitter.com/cakra_kostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet (AARM) 2018.


























https://m.facebook.com/AARM2018/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## striver44

Svantana said:


>


I think the watered down version FFI couldsomehow join our fleet, if we decide to.push with the AAW frigate project. Damen products (and dutch shipbuilders as a whole) had a special place in our navy. Considering most of our strike forces are Dutch built ships.


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia and US reach agreement to cooperate on cyber security, on sidelines of Interpol General Assembly*
_Published Nov 20, 2018, 11:27 am SGT_

Indonesian National Police and the United States Attorney-General's Office have agreed to strengthen bilateral cooperation against transnational cyber and financial crime.

Indonesian police chief Tito Karnavian and US Deputy Attorney-General Rod Rosenstein reached the agreement on Monday (Nov 19), on the sidelines of the 87th Interpol General Assembly being held in Dubai this week.

General Tito said the pact with the US Attorney-General's Office will also see Indonesian police officers undergoing law enforcement-related training programmes conducted by their American counterparts.

"The education and training programmes will help improve the knowledge and skills of Indonesian National Police personnel," he said in a statement published by state news agency Antara on Tuesday.

He added that the new pact with the US could also enhance the courses currently held at the Australia-backed Jakarta Centre for Law Enforcement Cooperation.

Indonesia and the US have a longstanding security cooperation following the 9/11 terrorist attacks.

Mr Rosenstein said that the security cooperation between the two countries is strategic and needs to be continued, particularly in the area of capacity building.

The latest collaboration between Indonesia and the US in law enforcement comes just days after the adoption of the Asean-US Leaders' Statement on Cybersecurity Cooperation.

The cyber-security pact between the regional bloc and the US, which aims to strengthen capabilities against cybercrime and cyber attacks, was announced by Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong in Singapore last week during the 33rd Asean Summit.

With the world facing renewed anxieties over nuclear warfare and grappling with the threat of cyber attacks and terrorism, Asean nations and eight of their key partners have vowed to step up cooperation in a range of security areas.

These eight countries are Australia, China, India, Japan, South Korea, New Zealand, the US and Russia.

The subject of cyber security is also the focus of the four-day Interpol event in the United Arab Emirates (UAE), which ends on Wednesday.

Given that more than 55 per cent of the world's population have Internet access, criminals are increasingly going after data to make money, as shown by recent ransomware attacks, said Interpol in a statement.

The increased use of artificial intelligence and robotics, as well as innovation in the field of forensics are also key issues for discussion, it added.

"In the age of unprecedented information exchange, police the world over are increasingly facing new challenges," said Interpol senior vice-president Kim Jong Yang in his opening address on Sunday.

"Criminal data and the rules surrounding its processing have become critical contours for shaping the work of international police cooperation."

Close to 1,000 representatives from 173 countries, including 85 police chiefs, were at the conference to address how technology will change future threats and how it can be used by law enforcement to meet these challenges.

Mr Kim said key decisions taken by the Interpol General Assembly will also support officers on the front lines of policing.

Interpol is also set to elect a new president on Wednesday, after its former chief Meng Hongwei was arrested recently by China's top anti-corruption watchdog, which has powers of extrajudicial detention.

Mr Kim, who is from South Korea, and Mr Alexander Prokopchuk, a former major-general at the Russian Interior Ministry, are in the running for the top post at Interpol.

Bloomberg news on Sunday reported that Mr Prokopchuk is expected to be elected.

Meng's election during a closed-door vote in 2016, was seen as a coup for the Communist Party, but also criticised by human rights groups who warned that China might use his position to facilitate the use of extrajudicial practice - such as detention without charge.

Similar concerns over Russia's use of Interpol's "red notice" - a request to arrest an individual pending extradition - are expected if Mr Prokopchuk were to be appointed.

https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/s...te-on-cyber-security-on-sidelines-of-interpol

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

https://m.facebook.com/AARM2018/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesia & Singapore Latma Safkar Indopura Exercise 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

https://m.facebook.com/AARM2018/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Kostrad 1st Cavalry Battalion. Credit to Yonkav 1 Kostrad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Latihan Tempur TNI AD bersama SAF, melibatkan 290 personil TNI AD dan 170 personil SAF dilengkapi dengan Tank Leopard, Anoa APC dan Anoa Komando. 





















https://www.viva.co.id/foto/berita/21985-intip-latihan-tempur-tni-ad-bersama-tni-ad-singapura

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Will andika perkasa become the next Chief of Army?


----------



## deadlast

Schützenpanzer-Produktion bei Rheinmetall in Niedersachsen
Thursday, 23.03.2017 13:50




dpa / Philipp Schulze

https://www.focus.de/fotos/schuetze...-rheinmetall-in-niedersachsen_id_6824164.html
--------------
Old pic of Leopard 2RI production line at Rheinmetall factory.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## caksakerah

Marine Rouge said:


> Will andika perkasa become the next Chief of Army?



https://news.detik.com/berita/d-4311657/jokowi-akan-lantik-andika-perkasa-jadi-ksad-pagi-ini

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes

caksakerah said:


> https://news.detik.com/berita/d-4311657/jokowi-akan-lantik-andika-perkasa-jadi-ksad-pagi-ini


*Jokowi Resmi Lantik Andika Perkasa Jadi KSAD*
CNN Indonesia | Kamis, 22/11/2018 09:20 WIB
Bagikan : 



Jenderal Andika Perkasa resmi dilantik menjadi KSAD menggantikan Jenderal Mulyono. (Detikcom/Hasan Alhabshy)
Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Presiden Joko Widodo resmi melantik Andika Perkasa menjadi Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Darat menggantikan Jenderal Mulyono, di Istana Negara, Kamis (22/11). Keputusan itu tertuang dalam Keputusan Presiden Nomor 97/TNI Tahun 2018 tentang Pemberhentian dan Pengangkatan KSAD ditetapkan 22 November 2018.

Andika mengucapkan sumpah jabatan di hadapan Presiden Jokowi, Panglima Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto, Menko Polhukam Wiranto, dan pejabat lainnya. 

"Demi Allah saya bersumpah bahwa saya akan setia kepada NKRI yang berdasarkan Pancasila dan UUD 1945 serta akan menjalankan segala peraturan perundang-undangan dengan selurus-lurusnya demi dharma bakti saya kepada bangsa dan negara. Bahwa saya dalam menjalankan tugas jabatan akan menjunjung tinggi etika jabatan bekerja dengam sebaik baiknya dan penuh rasa tanggung jawab. Bahwa saya akan setia menjunjung tinggi Sumpah Prajurit," demikian Presiden Jokowi menuntun pengambilan sumpah jabatan KSAD Jenderal Andika.


*Lihat juga:*
Jokowi Lantik KSAD Baru Pagi Ini, Nama Andika Perkasa Menguat
Andika kemudian menandatangani jabatan sebagai KSAD. Penandatanganan disaksikan langsung Panglima Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto dan Menko Polhukam Wiranto.

Setelah itu, Jokowi maju menyematkan pangkat ke bahu Andika. Selesai menyematkan pangkat, Presiden menepuk bahu Andika tiga kali.

Pada kesempatan itu, Andika juga resmi naik pangkat menjadi jenderal bintang empat. 

Sebelum menjabat KSAD, Andika mengawali kariernya dengan bergabung di satuan elit Komando Pasukan Khusus (Kopassus) sebagai komandan peleton. 

Penerima Bintang Kartika Eka Paksi itu sudah malang melintang di Kopassus selama 12 tahun dengan menduduki berbagai jabatan. 

*Lihat juga:*
Koalisi LSM Desak Jokowi Cari KSAD Tanpa Kepentingan Politik
Ia juga pernah menjabat Penerangan Angkatan Darat (Kadispenad) dan pangkatnya naik menjadi brigadir jenderal. Beberapa hari setelahnya ia dipromosikan Presiden Jokowi menjadi Komandan Pasukan Pengamanan Presiden dengan bintang dua tersemat di pundaknya.

Setelah 18 bulan menjabat, menantu mantan Kepala Badan Intelijen Negara Hendropriyono ini dimutasi menjadi Panglima Kodam XII/Tanjungpura pada Mei 2016. Ia juga dipromosikan naik pangkat menjadi Letnan Jendral dengan posisi Komandan Pembina Doktrin, Pendidikan dan Latihan (Dankodiklat) TNI.

Selang tujuh bulan kemudian, Andika kembali mendapat promosi menjabat Panglima Komando Strategis TNI AD (Pangkostrad).

https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion.../jokowi-resmi-lantik-andika-perkasa-jadi-ksad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

gondes said:


> *Jokowi Resmi Lantik Andika Perkasa Jadi KSAD*
> CNN Indonesia | Kamis, 22/11/2018 09:20 WIB
> Bagikan :
> 
> 
> 
> Jenderal Andika Perkasa resmi dilantik menjadi KSAD menggantikan Jenderal Mulyono. (Detikcom/Hasan Alhabshy)
> Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Presiden Joko Widodo resmi melantik Andika Perkasa menjadi Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Darat menggantikan Jenderal Mulyono, di Istana Negara, Kamis (22/11). Keputusan itu tertuang dalam Keputusan Presiden Nomor 97/TNI Tahun 2018 tentang Pemberhentian dan Pengangkatan KSAD ditetapkan 22 November 2018.
> 
> Andika mengucapkan sumpah jabatan di hadapan Presiden Jokowi, Panglima Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto, Menko Polhukam Wiranto, dan pejabat lainnya.
> 
> "Demi Allah saya bersumpah bahwa saya akan setia kepada NKRI yang berdasarkan Pancasila dan UUD 1945 serta akan menjalankan segala peraturan perundang-undangan dengan selurus-lurusnya demi dharma bakti saya kepada bangsa dan negara. Bahwa saya dalam menjalankan tugas jabatan akan menjunjung tinggi etika jabatan bekerja dengam sebaik baiknya dan penuh rasa tanggung jawab. Bahwa saya akan setia menjunjung tinggi Sumpah Prajurit," demikian Presiden Jokowi menuntun pengambilan sumpah jabatan KSAD Jenderal Andika.
> 
> 
> *Lihat juga:*
> Jokowi Lantik KSAD Baru Pagi Ini, Nama Andika Perkasa Menguat
> Andika kemudian menandatangani jabatan sebagai KSAD. Penandatanganan disaksikan langsung Panglima Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto dan Menko Polhukam Wiranto.
> 
> Setelah itu, Jokowi maju menyematkan pangkat ke bahu Andika. Selesai menyematkan pangkat, Presiden menepuk bahu Andika tiga kali.
> 
> Pada kesempatan itu, Andika juga resmi naik pangkat menjadi jenderal bintang empat.
> 
> Sebelum menjabat KSAD, Andika mengawali kariernya dengan bergabung di satuan elit Komando Pasukan Khusus (Kopassus) sebagai komandan peleton.
> 
> Penerima Bintang Kartika Eka Paksi itu sudah malang melintang di Kopassus selama 12 tahun dengan menduduki berbagai jabatan.
> 
> *Lihat juga:*
> Koalisi LSM Desak Jokowi Cari KSAD Tanpa Kepentingan Politik
> Ia juga pernah menjabat Penerangan Angkatan Darat (Kadispenad) dan pangkatnya naik menjadi brigadir jenderal. Beberapa hari setelahnya ia dipromosikan Presiden Jokowi menjadi Komandan Pasukan Pengamanan Presiden dengan bintang dua tersemat di pundaknya.
> 
> Setelah 18 bulan menjabat, menantu mantan Kepala Badan Intelijen Negara Hendropriyono ini dimutasi menjadi Panglima Kodam XII/Tanjungpura pada Mei 2016. Ia juga dipromosikan naik pangkat menjadi Letnan Jendral dengan posisi Komandan Pembina Doktrin, Pendidikan dan Latihan (Dankodiklat) TNI.
> 
> Selang tujuh bulan kemudian, Andika kembali mendapat promosi menjabat Panglima Komando Strategis TNI AD (Pangkostrad).
> 
> https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion.../jokowi-resmi-lantik-andika-perkasa-jadi-ksad


Wuihhh cuepete munggah pangkat, saka Brigjend bintang siji nganti Jendral bintang 4 penuh, ora nganti 4 tahun. Hebat !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Wuihhh cuepete munggah pangkat, saka Brigjend bintang siji nganti Jendral bintang 4 penuh, ora nganti 4 tahun. Hebat !



ngono kui kuat dukun'e mas (maksute sembarang seng ditangani beliau kui terselesaikan + didukung karo ngisor & nduwure)


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

Demonstration for foreign country(ies) 

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*SEMINAR LITBANG PEMANFAATAN RENCANA PEMBANGUNAN INFRASTRUKTUR JALUR REL KERETA API RI-PNG DAN RI TIMOR LESTE*
21 NOVEMBER 2018 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Seminar litbang pemanfaatan rencana pembangunan infrastruktur jalur rel kereta api di wilayah perbatasan RI-PNG dan RI Timor Leste. (Kemhan)_

Puslitbang Strahan menyelenggarakan seminar litbang pemanfaatan rencana pembangunan infrastruktur jalur rel kereta api di wilayah perbatasan RI-PNG dan RI Timor Leste dalam rangka mendukung pertahanan negara, yang dilaksanakan di Rupatama Lantai V Gedung Ir. H. Djuanda Kantor Balitbang Kemhan Jl. Jati No.1 Pondok Labu, Jakarta Selatan.

Dilansir dari laman _Kemhan (21/ 11)_, Kabalitbang Kemhan dalam sambutan tertulisnya yang dibacakan Kapuslitbang Strahan Balitbang Kemhan mengatakan, bahwa Papua dan Nusa Tenggara Timur adalah dua pulau yang berbatasan dengan negara lain sehingga memiliki arti yang penting baik secara ekonomi, geopolitik dan pertahanan keamanan. Masalah utama yang menonjol adalah masalah kesejahteraan yang belum sepenuhnya dapat dirasakan masyarakat di wilayah tersebut. Hal ini disebabkan karena masih minimnya sarana infrastruktur dasar, seperti: jalan, pendidikan, kesehatan, air bersih, telekomunikasi, dan penerangan.

Kemudian beliau menambahkan, salah satu rencana pemerintah untuk respon kondisi ini adalah membangun jalur rel kereta api dengan tujuan untuk membuka sentra-sentra ekonomi dan membuka daerah-daerah yang masih tertinggal atau terisolir dengan harapan akan mampu meningkatkan ekonomi dan kesejahteraan masyarakat.

Rencana pembangunan jalur rel kereta api selain berfungsi untuk meningkatkan ekonomi dan kesejahteraan juga dapat dimanfaatkan untuk pertahanan negara dalam menghadapi ancaman militer maupun non militer, yaitu digunakan sebagai sarana untuk :


Pergeseran alutsista ke perbatasan


Pergeseran pasukan induk ke pasukan yang berada di perbatasan


Sarana pendistribusian logistik untuk pasukan TNI serta


Sarana untuk meningkatkan efek _deterent_


----------



## Nike

*Perkasa`s appointment has already been calculated: Jokowi*
Kamis, 22 November 2018 17:05 WIB - 4 Views

Reporter: antara





President Joko Widodo (right) posted a position to the shoulders of the new Army Chief of Staff (KSAD), General TNI Andika Perkasa (left) after the inauguration at Merdeka Palace, Jakarta, Thursday (11/22/2018). The president inaugurated TNI General Andika Perkasa as KSAD replacing TNI General Mulyono who was about to retire. (ANTARA PHOTO/Wahyu Putro A/foc).

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Andika Perkasa`s appointment as new chief of staff of the Army (KSAD) has already been evaluated, particularly with regard to his experience, track record, and educational background, President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) stated.

"Once again, everything has its calculation, particularly experience, track record, and his education background; we have seen all," Jokowi remarked after installing General Perkasa as new KSAD at the State Palace, here, Thursday.

Perkasa has extensive experience including serving as commander of the Army`s Special Forces (Kopassus), commander of Training and Doctrine Development (Kodiklat), regional military commander (Pangdam), the Army`s Strategic Reserve commander (Kostrad), and commander of the Presidential Guards (Danpaspamres).

The head of state believes that Perkasa, the son-in-law of A. M. Hendropriyono, former chief of the Indonesian Intelligence Agency, has the requisite experience to fulfill his tasks as KSAD.

He said four names were proposed to him as prospective candidates of KSAD, but he finally decided to chose Perkasa, who was born on December 21, 1964.

Regardless of his age, Perkasa fully understands his tasks as new KSAD, Jokowi remarked, adding that he had outlined special tasks for the new chief of the Army.

Reporting by Hanni Sofia
Editing by Fardah Assegaf, Andi Abdussalam
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Logam42

Marine Rouge said:


> *SEMINAR LITBANG PEMANFAATAN RENCANA PEMBANGUNAN INFRASTRUKTUR JALUR REL KERETA API RI-PNG DAN RI TIMOR LESTE*
> 21 NOVEMBER 2018 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Seminar litbang pemanfaatan rencana pembangunan infrastruktur jalur rel kereta api di wilayah perbatasan RI-PNG dan RI Timor Leste. (Kemhan)_
> 
> Puslitbang Strahan menyelenggarakan seminar litbang pemanfaatan rencana pembangunan infrastruktur jalur rel kereta api di wilayah perbatasan RI-PNG dan RI Timor Leste dalam rangka mendukung pertahanan negara, yang dilaksanakan di Rupatama Lantai V Gedung Ir. H. Djuanda Kantor Balitbang Kemhan Jl. Jati No.1 Pondok Labu, Jakarta Selatan.
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _Kemhan (21/ 11)_, Kabalitbang Kemhan dalam sambutan tertulisnya yang dibacakan Kapuslitbang Strahan Balitbang Kemhan mengatakan, bahwa Papua dan Nusa Tenggara Timur adalah dua pulau yang berbatasan dengan negara lain sehingga memiliki arti yang penting baik secara ekonomi, geopolitik dan pertahanan keamanan. Masalah utama yang menonjol adalah masalah kesejahteraan yang belum sepenuhnya dapat dirasakan masyarakat di wilayah tersebut. Hal ini disebabkan karena masih minimnya sarana infrastruktur dasar, seperti: jalan, pendidikan, kesehatan, air bersih, telekomunikasi, dan penerangan.
> 
> Kemudian beliau menambahkan, salah satu rencana pemerintah untuk respon kondisi ini adalah membangun jalur rel kereta api dengan tujuan untuk membuka sentra-sentra ekonomi dan membuka daerah-daerah yang masih tertinggal atau terisolir dengan harapan akan mampu meningkatkan ekonomi dan kesejahteraan masyarakat.
> 
> Rencana pembangunan jalur rel kereta api selain berfungsi untuk meningkatkan ekonomi dan kesejahteraan juga dapat dimanfaatkan untuk pertahanan negara dalam menghadapi ancaman militer maupun non militer, yaitu digunakan sebagai sarana untuk :
> 
> 
> Pergeseran alutsista ke perbatasan
> 
> 
> Pergeseran pasukan induk ke pasukan yang berada di perbatasan
> 
> 
> Sarana pendistribusian logistik untuk pasukan TNI serta
> 
> 
> Sarana untuk meningkatkan efek _deterent_



Pipedreams...

At least in the RI-PNG border, no way those train tracks won't be sabotaged.


----------



## mandala

*Indonesia’s exports of defense industrial products reach USD 284.1 million*

November 2018 Global Defense Security army news industry
POSTED ON THURSDAY, 22 NOVEMBER 2018 17:13

The Indonesian ministry of Defense announced on 22 November that the exports of defense industrial products reached US$284.1 million from 2015 to 2018. "On the other hand, the domestic sales in the same period reached Rp5.4 trillion," Rear Admiral Agus Setyadi, head of defense facilities, said on the sidelines of a discussion event at the East Java governor`s office here.






*Widjajanto, PT Pindad's Chief Defence Business Officer, explains the company's new weapons displayed at IndoDefence 2018 (Picture source: Army Recognition)*

The exports worth US$161 million were achieved by PT Dirgantara Indonesia in the form of two units of CN-235 aircraft to Senegal, three units of NC-212 to Vietnam, two units of NC-212 to Thailand. PT PAL contributed US$86.9 million through the exports of two units of Strategic Sealift Vessel to the Philippines, while PT Pindad exported Anoa armored vehicles, tanks, arms and ammunition to meet the needs of countries in Southeast Asia, Africa, the UAE, South Korea, Nigeria and Timor Leste. "PT Pindad`s exports are valued at US$32.6 million," he commented.

PT Lundin also conducted exports to Russia and Sweden in the form of Sea Rider ships worth US$3.6 million, he added. To meet the domestic needs, he pointed out the defense industries sold products worth Rp1.83 trillion to the Air Force, worth Rp1.29 trillion to the Navy, worth Rp1.9 trillion the Army, and worth Rp180.4 billion to the Defense Forces Headquarters.

He noted the sale of defense industrial products was a matter of pride as it proved Indonesia`s global competence. "The sales achieved by Indonesia`s defense industry show the country has become a competitor for other nations` defense industry," he remarked.

https://www.armyrecognition.com/nov...ustrial_products_reach_usd_284.1_million.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

*Turangga APC unveild at IndoDefence 2018 (Picture source: Army Recognition)*





*Mekatronik 81mm mortar, a weapon with autoloader much appreciated by its users (Picture source: Army Recognition)*
*




Mekatronik 81mm mortar on its trailer (Picture source: Army Recognition)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> *Indonesia’s exports of defense industrial products reach USD 284.1 million*
> 
> November 2018 Global Defense Security army news industry
> POSTED ON THURSDAY, 22 NOVEMBER 2018 17:13
> 
> The Indonesian ministry of Defense announced on 22 November that the exports of defense industrial products reached US$284.1 million from 2015 to 2018. "On the other hand, the domestic sales in the same period reached Rp5.4 trillion," Rear Admiral Agus Setyadi, head of defense facilities, said on the sidelines of a discussion event at the East Java governor`s office here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Widjajanto, PT Pindad's Chief Defence Business Officer, explains the company's new weapons displayed at IndoDefence 2018 (Picture source: Army Recognition)*
> 
> The exports worth US$161 million were achieved by PT Dirgantara Indonesia in the form of two units of CN-235 aircraft to Senegal, three units of NC-212 to Vietnam, two units of NC-212 to Thailand. PT PAL contributed US$86.9 million through the exports of two units of Strategic Sealift Vessel to the Philippines, while PT Pindad exported Anoa armored vehicles, tanks, arms and ammunition to meet the needs of countries in Southeast Asia, Africa, the UAE, South Korea, Nigeria and Timor Leste. "PT Pindad`s exports are valued at US$32.6 million," he commented.
> 
> PT Lundin also conducted exports to Russia and Sweden in the form of Sea Rider ships worth US$3.6 million, he added. To meet the domestic needs, he pointed out the defense industries sold products worth Rp1.83 trillion to the Air Force, worth Rp1.29 trillion to the Navy, worth Rp1.9 trillion the Army, and worth Rp180.4 billion to the Defense Forces Headquarters.
> 
> He noted the sale of defense industrial products was a matter of pride as it proved Indonesia`s global competence. "The sales achieved by Indonesia`s defense industry show the country has become a competitor for other nations` defense industry," he remarked.
> 
> https://www.armyrecognition.com/nov...ustrial_products_reach_usd_284.1_million.html



*Indonesia registers USD284 million in defence exports*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
23 November 2018




Indonesian company PT Dirgantara secured exports valued at USD161 million between 2015 and 2018 through sales of transport aircraft including the NC212 and CN235, a version of which is pictured here. Source: IHS Markit/Ridzwan Rahmat
The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) has pointed to a list of recent military exports as evidence of growing defence industrial capability within the country.

In comments published by the MoD on 22 November, Rear Admiral Agus Setyadi, the head of the MoD's Defence Facility Agency, which oversees defence procurement and exports, said Indonesian defence companies had secured exports worth USD284.1 million between 2015 and 2018.

He added that these sales were attributable to four companies: aerospace manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), shipbuilders PT PAL and PT Lundin, and land systems company PT Pindad.

Setyadi said PTDI secured exports worth USD161 million through sales of the CN235 and NC212 transport aircraft the company builds under licence from Airbus, and that PT PAL's exports were valued at USD86.9 million for the sale of two Strategic Sealift Vessels to the Philippines. Recent customers of the CN235 are thought to include Senegal, while Vietnam and Thailand have reportedly ordered the NC212 aircraft.

He added that PT Pindad has won export contracts worth USD32.6 million for the sale of munitions and weapons and that PT Lundin secured exports worth USD3.6 million for the supply of small patrol craft to Sweden and Russia. PT Pindad's new customers are thought to be countries in Southeast Asia and Africa.

Setyadi also said that growing defence industrial capability within the country was a priority for the government and that Indonesia intended to continue related development strategies through three core methods: supporting local defence development and production, co-operation with foreign companies through government-to-government agreements, and defence offsets.

Indonesia started to gearing up her defense industry, we will see increasing in capabilities and capacity to export more defense products and services.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian army wins 28 gold medals at AARM 2018*
Jumat, 23 November 2018 19:03 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Antara





The Indonesian Army contingent at the 28th ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet (AARM) 2018. (Dinas Penerangan TNI AD)

Yogyakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Army contingent won seven trophies and 28 gold medals until the fifth day of the 28th ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet (AARM) 2018 at the firing range 400 of Terendak Camp, Malacca, Malaysia, Thursday.

"Based on the daily report we have received from our contingent there, we made another clean sweep of trophies and gold medals up for grabs on Thursday," Chief of the Indonesian Army`s Information Center Brigadier General Candra Wijaya noted in a press statement released in Yogyakarta on Friday.

With another three trophies and six gold medals, Indonesia has collected seven trophies, 29 gold, 10 silver, and eight bronze medals until the fifth day of the event on Thursday.

"However, since the carbine gold overall is not announced, our provisional gold medal tally is 28 medals," he noted.

The event`s organizers have originally planned to offer four trophies and eight gold medals on the fifth day of the event on Thursday. However, due to rains, the rifle M3 contest, which offered one individual trophy and three gold medals in the individual class, team class, and overall individual class, was postponed.

He said the Indonesian Army contingent won three more gold medals from the carbine match 5 falling plate team and overall, men`s pistol match 4 team and overall, and women`s pistol match 3 team and overall.

"The achievement makes us more proud of our team`s struggle, especially the men`s pistol team that managed to bag one trophy and one gold medal, and the women`s pistol team and carbine team that presented one gold medal and one trophy," he stated.

Following are the provisional standings on the fifth day of the AARM 2018 on Thursday.

1. Indonesia (7 trophies, 28 gold, 10 silver, and 8 bronze medals)

2. Thailand (2 trophies, 6 gold, 21 silver, and 7 bronze medals)

3. The Philippines (2 gold, 2 silver, and 11 bronze medals)

4. Malaysia (1 silver and 7 bronze medals)

5. Brunei (1 silver medal)

6. Myanmar (1 silver medal)

7. Vietnam (1 bronze medal)

8. Singapore (1 bronze medal)

9. Laos (1 bronze medal)

10. Cambodia (-)



Reporting by Syaiful Hakim

Editing by Suharto
Editor: Gusti Nur Cahya Aryani

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian military academy sets up cyber, proxy curriculum*
Jumat, 23 November 2018 19:24 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: antara





Military Academy. (lensaindonesia.com)

Yogyakarta (ANTARA News) - The Military Academy of Army in Magelang, Central Java Province, has set up a cyber and proxy curriculum to anticipate cyber war and proxy war threats.

"We have formed the curriculum, considering that the future threat is no longer a real threat of war, but a threat that leads to cyber war," Military Academy Governor Major General Dudung Abdurachman stated while receiving the press from the Ministry of Defense in Magelang on Thursday (November 22).

According to him, cyber has been included in the 2017 curriculum, and this year, the Military Academy has added more subjects on radicalism and deradicalization in the curriculum.

"It is a special subject for cadets and female cadets," Dudung noted.

He added that there are still shortcomings in carrying out the curriculum, as are some facilities are not adequately available, such as updated information systems, technology and network infrastructure.

Meanwhile, the subject on radicalism and deradicalism includes education about national morals and national defense, Sapta Marga (the seven pledges of military), and the pillars of the nation.

"We still need a lot of infrastructure," Dudung said.

In his remarks, the Military Academy Governor affirmed that the press visit was an honor and pride for the Academic Community of the Military Academy because it brought about great benefit to the academy as an educational institution for military officials.

Dudung pointed out that the Military Academy was an institution at the National Army, with the main task of monitoring the education sector.

At present, the Military Academy educates 747 cadets and 53 female cadets.

After completing their studies at the Military Academy, the cadets will hold two titles, namely, Second Lieutenant and Applied Defense Bachelor (S.T. Han).

Reporting by Syaiful Hakim
Editing by Libertina, Bustanuddin
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

INDONESIA
*PERESMIAN SATUAN UDARA KOARMADA II*
23 NOVEMBER 2018 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Pangkoarmada II Laksamana Muda TNI Mintoro Yulianto, S.Sos., M.Si., meresmikan Satuan Udara Koarmada II. (TNI AL)_

Pangkoarmada II Laksamana Muda TNI Mintoro Yulianto, S.Sos., M.Si., meresmikan Satuan Udara Koarmada II (Satudkoarmada II) dan melantik Komandan Satuan Udara Koarmada II (Dansatudkoarmada II) Letkol Laut (P) Henoch Nasarius V., S.E., M. Tr (Han), dalam suatu upacara Militer, bertempat di Dermaga Madura, Mako Koarmada II. Surabaya. Jum’at (23/11/2018).

Dilansir dari laman _Koarmada II (23/ 11)_, Dalam amanatnya Pangkoarmada II menyampaikan upacara peresmian satuan udara koarmada II merupakan realisasi dari kebijakan pemimpin TNI tentang gelar satuan, sebagai bagian dari upaya pembangunan dan pembinaan kemampuan Sistem Senjata Armada Terpadu (SSAT) dalam gelar kekuatan TNI Angkatan Laut secara keseluruhan.

Pembentukan Satuan Udara Koarmada II, didasarkan kepada analisa kebutuhan pelaksanaan tugas pokok Koarmada dengan beban wilayah kerja yang luas ditinjau dari pelaksanaan fungsi pertahanan yang menyangkut aspek penegakkan kedaulatan dan hukum di laut, maupun dalam rangka beradaptasi dengan perkembangan lingkungan strategis.

Lebih jelas Pangkoarmada II menjelaskan ada dua pertimbangan pokok yang mendasari terbentuknya satuan udara koarmada II, yaitu pertama, perkembangan lingkungan strategis dan wilayah tugas koarmada yang sangat luas serta kompleksitas permasalahan yang dihadapi perlu diantisipasi dengan baik.

Kedua, dinamika perkembangan organisasi dan tuntutan reformasi birokrasi pemerintah serta untuk mewujudkan visi pemerintah Indonesia sebagai poros maritim dunia, dirasakan perlu adanya validasi organisasi sebagai salah satu mekanisme untuk melakukan revitalisasi kedudukan, tugas dan fungsi yang disesuaikan dengan tuntutan tugas, dimana pembentukan satuan udara yang dimaksud bukan semata- mata sebagai pengembangan kekuatan, akan tetapi sebagai upaya untuk meningkatkan peran komando dan pengendalian sehingga satuan gelar ke depan dapat melaksanakan tugas secara optimal.

Berdasarkan pertimbangan tersebut, maka pembentukan satuan udara Koaramada II merupakan kebutuhan yang diharapkan mampu menunjang kepentingan pertahanan di laut.

Tak lupa pula Pangkoarmada II mengucapkan selamat atas kepercayaan pemimpin TNI Angkatan Laut sebagai Komandan Satuan Udara Koarmada II kepada Letkol Laut (P) Henoch Nasarius V., S.E., M. Tr (Han).

Pangkoarmada II berharap kepada Komandan Satuan Udara Koarmada II pengamanan dan latihan di wilayah kerja Koarmada II akan lebih optimal, sehingga dapat menjamin penggunaan laut untuk kepentingan sendiri dan mencegah penggunaan laut oleh lawan atau untuk kepentingan lawan, serta dapat menegakkan kedaulatan dan hukum di laut.

Tugas satuan udara koarmada II diharapkan untuk mampu mengkoordinasikan, menyiapkan dan mengendalikan kesiapsiagaan tempur pesawat udara (pesud) TNI Angkatan Laut yang di BKO kan dalam fungsi peperangan intai taktis, anti kapal selam (aks), anti kapal permukaan (akpa), pasukan pendarat (pasrat) lintas helikopter, dukungan logistik cepat, dan pengamanan laut wilayah koarmada ii sebagai komponen sistem senjata armada terpadu (ssat) dalam rangka mendukung tugas koarmada II.

Hadir dalam acara tersebut Danpuspenerbal, Asisten Pangkoarmada II, Pater Sahli Pangkoarmada II, Kasatker Mako Koarmada II, Komandan Unsur pangkat Kolonel yang berada di Pangkalan Surabaya.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> *Indonesian army wins 28 gold medals at AARM 2018*
> Jumat, 23 November 2018 19:03 WIB - 1 Views
> Following are the provisional standings on the fifth day of the AARM 2018 on Thursday.
> 
> 1. Indonesia (7 trophies, 28 gold, 10 silver, and 8 bronze medals)
> 
> 2. Thailand (2 trophies, 6 gold, 21 silver, and 7 bronze medals)
> 
> 3. The Philippines (2 gold, 2 silver, and 11 bronze medals)
> 
> 4. Malaysia (1 silver and 7 bronze medals)
> 
> 5. Brunei (1 silver medal)
> 
> 6. Myanmar (1 silver medal)
> 
> 7. Vietnam (1 bronze medal)
> 
> 8. Singapore (1 bronze medal)
> 
> 9. Laos (1 bronze medal)
> 
> 10. Cambodia (-)



If the event was host elsewhere, the current host (no 4th in the standing) will be claiming that the host were cheating  (just like they did in Asian Games 2018)


----------



## Nike

Indonesia Army metal line, Leopard 2 and Marder ifv






Indonesia Air Forces personnel visit Apache squadrons base in Singapore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana




----------



## Nike

*KEMHAN AKAN PENUHI KEBUTUHAN KAPAL SELAM DARI DALAM NEGERI*
23 NOVEMBER 2018 DIANEKO_LC 8 KOMENTAR


Menyusul proyek bersama RI-Korea Selatan dalam pembangunan tiga kapal selam, Kemhan berencana melanjutkan pemenuhan kebutuhan minimal 12 kapal selam sepenuhnya dari dalam negeri. Kemhan telah menjajaki PT PAL selaku pelaksana proyek pembuatan tiga kapal selam sebelumnya, untuk mewujudkan rencana itu.

“Kami dalam negosiasi dengan PT PAL untuk membangun kapal selam sendiri,” kata Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan Kemhan, Laksda TNI Agus Setiadji dalam diskusi dengan tema Membangun Indonesia dalam Perspektif Peningkatan Daya Saing Daerah, di Gedung Sekretariat Daerah Provinsi Jawa Timur, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Koran Jakarta(21/ 11)_.

Agus menegaskan meski beberapa tahun sebelumnya Kemhan sempat menjajaki untuk membeli kapal selam kelas ‘Kilo’ dari Russia yang dikenal dengan sebutan proyek 636, namun pemerintah bertekad akan memenuhi seluruh kebutuhan kapal selam TNI AL dari produksi dalam negeri.

“Sampai saat ini kami belum berpikiran untuk turut dalam proyek 636. Kami tetap fokus pada pembuatan di dalam negeri. Proyek 636 hanya kami gunakan sebagai pembanding. Karena untuk membuat kapal selam dibutuhkan infrastruktur dan anggaran pendahuluan yang cukup besar. Sehingga kalau kami beralih ke tempat (negara) lain, maka biaya yang kami keluarkan sebelumnya akan sia-sia,” kata Agus.

_Photo: KRI Nagapasa 403 dalam rangka persiapan peringatan HUT TNI ke-72 tahun 2017 di Banten. (Istimewa)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

So will it be DSME/PT PAL or BPPT/PT PAL ? 


BPPT (Government research agency) design


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> So will it be DSME/PT PAL or BPPT/PT PAL ?
> 
> 
> BPPT (Government research agency) design



Lol, alih teknologi pt pal soal Kapal selam dgn DSME itu selalu melibatkan bppt dari awal . Nggak ada itu kerja sendiri, walaupun vendor asing utamanya tetep dari DSME. Tugas bppt dan lembaga lainnya sudah dirumuskan dlm struktur tugas yg jelas 

https://www.google.co.id/url?sa=t&s...FjAHegQIBRAB&usg=AOvVaw1Pw2xYy8gxDF_DEp_71IQn

Baca ini biar ngeh dan gak asal jeplak kek di trit lain


----------



## Indos

Marine Rouge said:


> Lol, alih teknologi pt pal soal Kapal selam dgn DSME itu selalu melibatkan bppt dari awal . Nggak ada itu kerja sendiri, walaupun vendor asing utamanya tetep dari DSME. Tugas bppt dan lembaga lainnya sudah dirumuskan dlm struktur tugas yg jelas
> 
> https://www.google.co.id/url?sa=t&s...FjAHegQIBRAB&usg=AOvVaw1Pw2xYy8gxDF_DEp_71IQn
> 
> Baca ini biar ngeh dan gak asal jeplak kek di trit lain



BPPT has design mini submarine for years and has been completed. 

Read this :

https://www.viva.co.id/digital/digilife/968300-bppt-dan-its-tuntaskan-model-kapal-selam-mini


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> BPPT has design mini submarine for years and has been completed.
> 
> Read this :
> 
> https://www.viva.co.id/digital/digilife/968300-bppt-dan-its-tuntaskan-model-kapal-selam-mini



We are talking about the damn U209 class not a fucking midget subs design


----------



## Indos

Marine Rouge said:


> We are talking about the damn U209 class not a xxxx midget subs design



Biasa aja dong bahasanya, saya lagi ngebahas apakah dana buat pembangunan kapal selam boleh jadi dialihkan untuk pembangunan mini sub design dari BPPT. Santai aja mbak


----------



## GraveDigger388

Marine Rouge said:


> We are talking about the damn U209 class not a fucking midget subs design


I know that you are one of the most knowledgeable here but c'mon, what's all the heat?


----------



## deadlast

Indos said:


> So will it be DSME/PT PAL or BPPT/PT PAL ?
> 
> 
> BPPT (Government research agency) design


First, there is no such things as BPPT designed U209-class submarine. That was scale model of Nagapasa-class submarine used for hydrodynamic testing to check and validate the submarine written performance on real world environments. The design itself comes from DSME and forwarded to BPPT (in this case Balai Teknologi Hidrodinamika or BTH part of BPPT) by PT. PAL as license holder for testing & evaluation.

You can read more about BTH here (please do read it)
http://bth.bppt.go.id/


Indos said:


> BPPT has design mini submarine for years and has been completed.
> 
> Read this :
> 
> https://www.viva.co.id/digital/digilife/968300-bppt-dan-its-tuntaskan-model-kapal-selam-mini


Second, yes. BPPT has designed mini submarine 22m in length that has been displayed several years ago and rumored would be built by PT. Palindo Marine.
But this has nothing to do with the article posted by @Marine Rouge above as the article clearly talks about PT. PAL which has no hands on mini sub production nor design.


Indos said:


> Biasa aja dong bahasanya, saya lagi ngebahas apakah dana buat pembangunan kapal selam boleh jadi dialihkan untuk pembangunan mini sub design dari BPPT. Santai aja mbak


Third, there are report by Jane's in IndoDefence 2018 that clearly mentioned the production of mini sub will be delayed.
https://www.janes.com/article/84366...-first-mini-submarine-hit-by-budgetary-delays


GraveDigger388 said:


> I know that you are one of the most knowledgeable here but c'mon, what's all the heat?


Fourth, it may be sound rude but, replying to a post is one thing, replying to a post with a statements that has nothing to do with the post and blatantly trying to derail the discussion after being corrected by the original poster is another thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Sabtu, 24 Nov 2018 15:41 WIB

*Ini Dia Kapal Made in Banyuwangi yang Diekspor hingga ke Swedia*
*Ardan Adhi Chandra* - detikFinance




Foto: Ardan Adhi Chandra




*Banyuwangi* - PT Lundin Industry Invest merupakan salah satu galangan kapal swasta yang ada di Indonesia. Bermarkas di Banyuwangi, Jawa Timur Lundin sudah mengekspor kapal ke Australia hingga Swedia.

Sejak berdiri di 1997, Lundin sudah memproduksi 278 kapal. Kapal yang diproduksi juga melayani pesanan militer dalam negeri.

"Produksi sejak berdiri sampai sekarang sudah 278 kapal. Diekspor ke berbagai negara maupun kegiatan militer Indonesia," kata Manajer Logistik Lundin Eko Budi di kantornya, Banyuwangi, Sabtu (24/11/2018).


Kinerja ekspor Lundin terbilang apik. Kualitas kapal buatan Banyuwangi pun kualitasnya tidak kalah dengan produk serupa dari negara lain.

"Ekspor peningkatan bagus. Kualitas produksi Lundin bisa diadu dengan kapal-kapal dari galangan kapal di dunia. Produk kita nggak kalah sm dunia internasional," ujar Eko.

*Baca juga: *Detik-detik Kapal Perang Norwegia Kandas Ditabrak Tanker

Untuk pesanan dalam negeri, ia mengatakan bahwa TNI AL menjadi pemesan paling banyak. Selain itu, Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP) serta Bakamla juga memesan kapal buatan Lundin. 

"Dominan militer Indonesia TNI AL, kemudian Bakamla kemudian ada KKP," tutur Eko.

Akan tetapi, pesanan kapal untuk dalam negeri belakangan ini menurun. Terakhir ia melayani pesanan dalam negeri pada pertengahan 2016 silam.

"2015 dapat pesanan 10 kapal dari KKP kemudian 15 TNI AL. Setelah 2015 pertengahan 2016 belum ada pesanan," kata Eko.
https://m.detik.com/finance/industr...-in-banyuwangi-yang-diekspor-hingga-ke-swedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

striver44 said:


> Our requirement of 12 ships (409-412) had been terminated





Marine Rouge said:


> *KEMHAN AKAN PENUHI KEBUTUHAN KAPAL SELAM DARI DALAM NEGERI*
> 23 NOVEMBER 2018 DIANEKO_LC 8 KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> Menyusul proyek bersama RI-Korea Selatan dalam pembangunan tiga kapal selam, Kemhan berencana melanjutkan pemenuhan kebutuhan minimal *12 kapal selam *sepenuhnya dari dalam negeri. Kemhan telah menjajaki PT PAL selaku pelaksana proyek pembuatan tiga kapal selam sebelumnya, untuk mewujudkan rencana itu.
> 
> “Kami dalam negosiasi dengan PT PAL untuk membangun kapal selam sendiri,” kata Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan Kemhan, Laksda TNI Agus Setiadji dalam diskusi dengan tema Membangun Indonesia dalam Perspektif Peningkatan Daya Saing Daerah, di Gedung Sekretariat Daerah Provinsi Jawa Timur, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Koran Jakarta(21/ 11)_.
> 
> Agus menegaskan meski beberapa tahun sebelumnya Kemhan sempat menjajaki untuk membeli kapal selam kelas ‘Kilo’ dari Russia yang dikenal dengan sebutan proyek 636, namun pemerintah bertekad akan memenuhi seluruh kebutuhan kapal selam TNI AL dari produksi dalam negeri.
> 
> “Sampai saat ini kami belum berpikiran untuk turut dalam proyek 636. Kami tetap fokus pada pembuatan di dalam negeri. Proyek 636 hanya kami gunakan sebagai pembanding. Karena untuk membuat kapal selam dibutuhkan infrastruktur dan anggaran pendahuluan yang cukup besar. Sehingga kalau kami beralih ke tempat (negara) lain, maka biaya yang kami keluarkan sebelumnya akan sia-sia,” kata Agus.
> 
> _Photo: KRI Nagapasa 403 dalam rangka persiapan peringatan HUT TNI ke-72 tahun 2017 di Banten. (Istimewa)_


@striver44 pew pew pew

Btw, pembicaraan mengenai attack submarine jadi kalau membawa-bawa kapal selam mini ya melenceng.


----------



## Nike

*Banyuwangi* - PT Lundin Industry Invest bersama sejumlah perusahaan lainnya mengembangkan kapal tempur bernama Antasena. Seperti apa penampakannya?


6 dari 6





Ini merupakan tank boat pertama di dunia.


*Banyuwangi* - PT Lundin Industry Invest bersama sejumlah perusahaan lainnya mengembangkan kapal tempur bernama Antasena. Seperti apa penampakannya?


5 dari 6







Tank ini juga dilengkapi senjata RWS 30 mm dengan meriam yang mampu bergerak 360 derajat.

The rest can be seen here

https://m.detik.com/finance/foto-bi...gahnya-tank-boat-made-in-banyuwangi/5/#photos

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## striver44

jek_sperrow said:


> @striver44 pew pew pew
> 
> Btw, pembicaraan mengenai attack submarine jadi kalau membawa-bawa kapal selam mini ya melenceng.


Lah Yang bawa bawa kapal selam mini siapa ?
The news that the government decide to continue its requirement of 12 subs comes on the 23rd of november2018 .....i posted that based on this news https://www.google.co.id/url?sa=t&s...FjACegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw3CeheelhvtywJlygeNhLmQ

So not entirely my fault.....kemhan aja yg plin plan


----------



## Nike




----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT Pindad recently hosted members of the Philippines Army's Technical Working Group for the Light Tank acquisition Project, as PT Pindad provided a product demonstration for it's Harimau medium tank in Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

M109A4-BE live firing test.


----------



## NEKONEKO

striver44 said:


> Lah Yang bawa bawa kapal selam mini siapa ?
> The news that the government decide to continue its requirement of 12 subs comes on the 23rd of november2018 .....i posted that based on this news https://www.google.co.id/url?sa=t&s...FjACegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw3CeheelhvtywJlygeNhLmQ
> 
> So not entirely my fault.....kemhan aja yg plin plan


sori maksud saya yang baris kedua dari komen saya mau menanggapi dari yang indos wkwk

@striver44 pew pew pew <komen gua ke elu, cuman mention doang wkwkwk

Btw, pembicaraan mengenai attack submarine jadi kalau membawa-bawa kapal selam mini ya melenceng. < menanggapi indos 

Ngetik pake hape males.1


----------



## Nike

Arhanud TNI AD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## V3NOM12

pr1v4t33r said:


> PT Pindad recently hosted members of the Philippines Army's Technical Working Group for the Light Tank acquisition Project, as PT Pindad provided a product demonstration for it's Harimau medium tank in Indonesia.


I do hope Philippine Army will buy our Harimau Tank, good for us and good for them hehe


----------



## pr1v4t33r

V3NOM12 said:


> I do hope Philippine Army will buy our Harimau Tank, good for us and good for them hehe


It goes without saying. Pindad needs to jack up their production output to cater both Export and domestic needs though.


----------



## Nike

*Army Chief reminds officers to remain neutral during election process*
Senin, 26 November 2018 14:12 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Antara





New Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Army (KSAD) General Andika Perkasa (left) and his predecessor, General Mulyono . . ANTARA FOTO/Wahyu Putro A/foc.

Bandung, W Java (ANTARA News) - Chief of Staff of the Army General Mulyono has reiterated that Army officers must remain neutral during the process of the simultaneous presidential and legislative elections to be held on April 17, 2019.

Moreover, Army officers were not allowed to be involved in practical politics, the general stated here, Monday.

"We must fully understand that the TNI (the Indonesian Defense Forces) belongs to the nation, standing above all groups and not divided by practical politics," the outgoing chief of staff of the Army stated.

During the 2019 election process, the TNI officers must demonstrate neutrality in politics and help create a conducive, peaceful, and safe situation.

He reminded officers of possible threats, as a degree of polarization exists among members of the public with regard to political support that could potentially trigger violations and conflicts among supporters.

"Hence, I call on every party to remain committed to implementing peaceful elections that are free from riots, demonstrations, and social conflicts that could lead to anarchy and endanger national security and stability," he cautioned.

The TNI must also forge synergy with the national and local police officers in safeguarding security during the election process.

Indonesia will hold simultaneous presidential and legislative elections on April 17, 2018.

The presidential race will be a repeat of the 2014 elections wherein Jokowi and retired general Prabowo Subianto are set to go head-to-head.

In the next presidential election, Jokowi`s running mate is Ma`ruf Amin, a prominent ulema or Islamic scholar, while Subianto pairs with Sandiaga Uno, a successful young businessman.

President Jokowi on Nov 22, 2018, installed Andika Perkasa as new Chief of Staff of the Army to succeed Gen Mulyono.
Reporting by Asep Firmansyah , Fardah
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> It goes without saying. Pindad needs to jack up their production output to cater both Export and domestic needs though.


Our army must buy Harimau MT first, to meet the requirements they specify


----------



## Nike

Svantana said:


> Our army must buy Harimau MT first, to meet the requirements they specify



Looking at their tender and retender process history, it will be us to get the Harimau first before them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*TNI must plan defense, security programs: Jokowi*
Senin, 26 November 2018 17:56 WIB - 4 Views

Reporter: antara






President Joko Widodo gave a briefing to the Commander of the Military Resort Command (Korem) and the Military District Command Commander (Kodim) throughout Indonesia at the Yudha Wastu Pramuka Building in Bandung, West Java, Monday (11/26/2018). ANTARA PHOTO/Raisan Al Farisi/hp.?

Bandung, W Java (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) said that the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) must begin working out short and long-term strategic defense and security programs to maintain the country`s stability.

"Security strategy is very important for our development now, both in the middle and in the long run," the president stated at a sub-district and district military ceremony here on Monday.

Jokowi explained that other things that the military could do is to conduct researches on moving headquarters commands, in an effort to map security and defense strategy in the future.

He noted that the initiative was to be done in response to the rapid changes in the world`s economic and political fields. Thus, a strategy is needed in the face of the situation.

"For example, a study and research must be conducted to decide whether to move the headquarters to the east or to the west or to the north," he remarked.

Jokowi not only touched on the issue of security strategy but also on TNI neutrality. He requested the TNI to continue to maintain the values of neutrality, especially in the face of 2019 General Elections.

"It means that the neutrality of the TNI must be maintained for the sake of political stability for development," he added.

In the meantime, Chief of Staff of the Army General Mulyono reiterated that Army officers must remain neutral during the process of the simultaneous presidential and legislative elections to be held on April 17, 2019.

Moreover, Army officers are not allowed to be involved in practical politics, the general revealed.

"We must fully understand that the TNI belongs to the nation, stands above all groups, and remains undivided by practical politics," the outgoing chief of staff of the Army stated.

During the 2019 election process, the TNI officers must demonstrate neutrality in politics and help create a conducive, peaceful, and safe situation.

He reminded officers of possible threats due to the existence of a degree of polarization among members of the public with regard to political support that could potentially trigger violations and conflicts among supporters.

"Hence, I call on every party to remain committed to implement peaceful elections that are free from riots, demonstrations, and social conflicts that could lead to anarchy and endanger national security and stability," he cautioned.

The TNI must also forge synergy with the national and local police officers to safeguard security during the election process.

Reporting by Asep Firmansyah
Editing by Andi Abdussalam, Sri Haryati
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*Poland considers Indonesia as important partner in SE Asia*
Selasa, 27 November 2018 05:51 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi (right) welcomed the arrival of Polish Foreign Minister Jacek Czaputowicz (left) to hold a bilateral meeting at the Pancasila Building, Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Jakarta, Monday (11/26/2018). (ANTARA PHOTO/Galih Pradipta/ama.)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Polish Foreign Minister Jacek Czaputowicz said he considered Indonesia as an important partner of Poland in Southeast Asia, expressing hope for an increase in bilateral ties in various fields.

The visit of Czaputowicz to Indonesia to meet with Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi is the first visit by a Polish foreign minister to Indonesia after 21 years.

"We appreciate the role of Indonesia as a rising power in the region and, at the same time, a leader in ASEAN. We also appreciate Indonesia`s international activities, which continue to develop even beyond Southeast Asia," Czaputowicz noted in a joint press statement with Marsudi.

The Polish foreign minister was taking a number of agenda to Indonesia, which included the maritime, economic, defense, and educational fields.

The trade volume of the two countries showed a significant increase. The same also happened with the Polish investors` interest in making investment in Indonesia.

Polish investment in Indonesia reached US$20 million in 2017, up 10 times compared to that in 2016, which stood at US$1.6 million.

Besides being involved in a 100 megawatt power plant project in Lombok, West Nusa Tenggara, Poland also offered electrical mobility cooperation that can be used in public transportation, medical equipment, and the maritime industry.

Additionally, Czaputowicz also mentioned Poland`s cooperation in education and interest in rehabilitation projects in earthquake-affected Lombok and Palu.

According to him, Poland is also ready to cooperate with Indonesia regarding global issues, considering that Indonesia will carry out its role as a non-permanent member of the UN Security Council for the period 2019-2020.

Poland itself was elected as a non-permanent member of the UN Security Council for the period 2018-2019.

"When we discussed membership programs (on the UNSC), we note a number of similarities, namely the focus on the field of peacekeeping, conflict resolution, and strengthening international law," Czaputowicz remarked.

The Polish foreign minister also viewed Indonesia as a model for multiculturalism, where inter-faith and intercultural dialogue is an important effort to build understanding between communities.

Reporting by Yashinta Difa Pramudyani
Editing by Andi Abdussalam, Sri Haryati
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## V3NOM12

Marine Rouge said:


> Looking at their tender and retender process history, it will be us to get the Harimau first before them.


Can not wait to see our Harimau lining up as first batch with full spec, eventhough i know our goverment habit lol


----------



## Nike

V3NOM12 said:


> Can not wait to see our Harimau lining up as first batch with full spec, eventhough i know our goverment habit lol



Better than nothing and then became bitter


----------



## V3NOM12

Yup we should buy first full spec or not it doesn't matter as a first batch.
But wait, in the previous page writen "Philippines light tank acuisition project". Do they consider our Harimau as a light tank? Or their light tank means lighter than MBT?


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Defence Ministry officials, Indonesian Defence Industry delegation (PT Pindad, PT NTP, PT LEN and PT Bhimasena) and the Indonesian Ambassador to Russian Federation & Belarus attended the Indonesian-Russian Intergovernmental Commission Military Technical Cooperation in Moscow on November 21st - 23rd 2018. The delegation also took a look at the K-300P Bastion. Credit to Lembaga Keris.





















https://m.facebook.com/lembagakeris/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> Indonesian Defence Ministry Officials, Indonesian Defence Industry (PT Pindad, PT NTP, PT LEN and PT Bhimasena) delegation and the Indonesian Ambassador to Russia Federation & Belarus attended the Indonesian-Russian Intergovernmental Commission Military Technical Cooperation in Moscow on November 21th - 23rd. The delegation also took a look at the K-300P Bastion. Credit to Lembaga Keris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/lembagakeris/



Mau ToT Bastion P apa?

Ada perusahaan listrik dan power, tukang bungkus bom/roket, tukang elektronik sama tukang mesin turbin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Forget the name of this car? 











Bamboo on delivery 






Bonus luwak/musang pandan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon




----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> Forget the name of this car?
> 
> View attachment 522601
> View attachment 522602
> View attachment 522603
> 
> Bamboo on delivery
> 
> View attachment 522604
> 
> 
> Bonus luwak/musang pandan
> 
> View attachment 522605


barter yang keren


----------



## mandala

Marine Rouge said:


> Mau ToT Bastion P apa?
> 
> Ada perusahaan listrik dan power, tukang bungkus bom/roket, tukang elektronik sama tukang mesin turbin


Don' t know. Maybe.



Marine Rouge said:


> Forget the name of this car?
> 
> View attachment 522601
> View attachment 522602
> View attachment 522603


IAG JAWS 4x4.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*CMI Defence to complete CPWS Gen 2 in late 2019*
*Christopher F Foss, Jakarta, Indonesia* - Jane's International Defence Review
27 November 2018
Belgium's CMI Defence expects to complete the first example of its latest Cockerill Protected Weapon Station Generation 2 (CPWS Gen 2) in the last quarter of 2019.

Export marketing for the system has begun and a full-scale mock-up was recently shown fitted to the latest Indonesian PT Pindad Komodo 4×4 armoured personnel carrier (APC).

CPWS Gen 2 will have a turret structure of all-welded ballistic aluminium armour with a single piece hatch cover that can be raised into a number of positions depending on the operation environment. These are fully closed, removed when carrying out Operations Other Than War (OOTW), partly raised for observation through 360°, and fully open to enable the gunner to rapidly exit the vehicle.

https://www.janes.com/article/84852/cmi-defence-to-complete-cpws-gen-2-in-late-2019

Look like we will be the first customer


----------



## rondo.royal2

Yang pingin lihat perkembangan SLT ( senjata lawan tank) dan Manpad buatan pindad ..tonton videonya . cocok buat bahan update blog militer. Aku tau kau galau sepi bahan berita ..haha .

Judulnya " uji coba prototipe roket SLT " cari sendiri di youtube ...disitu ada penjelasan panjang dibawah video . mayan buat bahan blog . haha


----------



## mengkom

rondo.royal2 said:


> Yang pingin lihat perkembangan SLT ( senjata lawan tank) dan Manpad buatan pindad ..tonton videonya . cocok buat bahan update blog militer. Aku tau kau galau sepi bahan berita ..haha .
> 
> Judulnya " uji coba prototipe roket SLT " cari sendiri di youtube ...disitu ada penjelasan panjang dibawah video . mayan buat bahan blog . haha


it's a pity that pindad chose a fin-stabilised, disposable launcher system like M72 LAW for its SLT programme
fin stabilised rocket is prone to interference by cross wind, training will be expensive, because it cannot be reloaded by the operator
US army recently change their arsenal to portable recoilless rifle system (carl gustav M3), because it offers versatility in choosing the warhead type
and also it is more economical in the long run


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian CBRN Reconnaissance Vehicle Factory Acceptance Test*
26.06.2018

We have successfully concluded a FAT (Factory Acceptance Test) of another CBRN Reconnaissance Vehicle, designed for our Indonesian customer.





This is the fourth CBRN Reconnaissance Vehicle ready to be delivered to the Indonesian Ministry of Defence, as the previous deliveries took place between 2015-2017.

CBRN Reconnaissance Vehicles include equipment for detecting, identifying and sampling CBRN agents and threats in a safe, protected working environment.


https://www.environics.fi/indonesian-cbrn-reconnaissance-vehicle-factory-acceptance-test/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Marine Rouge said:


> *Indonesian CBRN Reconnaissance Vehicle Factory Acceptance Test*
> 26.06.2018
> 
> We have successfully concluded a FAT (Factory Acceptance Test) of another CBRN Reconnaissance Vehicle, designed for our Indonesian customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the fourth CBRN Reconnaissance Vehicle ready to be delivered to the Indonesian Ministry of Defence, as the previous deliveries took place between 2015-2017.
> 
> CBRN Reconnaissance Vehicles include equipment for detecting, identifying and sampling CBRN agents and threats in a safe, protected working environment.
> 
> 
> https://www.environics.fi/indonesian-cbrn-reconnaissance-vehicle-factory-acceptance-test/



After Russia, Finland.
After Finland ? 
Sweden (RBS 15) ?
or Denmark (Iver) ?
or Norway (additional batch of NASAMS) ?


----------



## deadlast

mengkom said:


> it's a pity that pindad chose a fin-stabilised, disposable launcher system like M72 LAW for its SLT programme
> fin stabilised rocket is prone to interference by cross wind, *training will be expensive*, because it cannot be reloaded by the operator
> US army recently change their arsenal to portable recoilless rifle system (carl gustav M3), because it offers versatility in choosing the warhead type
> and also it is *more economical in the long run*


I believe they will made a special training device for such use, something like this:







Spoiler: SLT Latih



























https://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2011/04/pindad-serahkan-prototipe-slt-latih-kal.html
-----------

Also reusable launcher going to be cheaper in the long run is not always true. They needs to be designed to be used more than once, that alone means that they gonna needs a better/stronger/heavier material just to build the launcher itself which will affect it's base price (assuming they used the same round on disposable launcher). Moreover they also need to performed check and maintenance or even dispose them after certain times of use, resulted with more cost on training (assuming they use the same launcher during training).

Other advantages of disposable launcher was their size (more compact) and weight, they tends to be lighter and cheaper than reusable ones (using one-time use material for the tube) and the soldier on the fields only need to carry them until they have been fired, they don't have to lugging a large empty tube after all their munition expended back to base. That's why disposable type are more preferred by special forces during coverts mission or soldier during long range combat mission due to the nature of their operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Both have pro and cons, and our immediate neighbours have large number of anti armor units. 

Malaysia had large number of RPG 7 made in Pakistan at their disposal, thats quite concern for our newly established Armored units (mechanized infantry brigade) in which comprised mostly M113, VAB, Komodo and Anoa. Well though Indonesia Army is well known for their anti infantry (using infantry) doctrine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*TNI AL Kembali Diperkuat 2 Unit Kapal Latih*
Muhammad Bunga Ashab
Kamis, 29 November 2018 - 17:03 WIB




Wakasal Laksamana Madya TNI Wuspo Lukito mengukuhkan komandan kapal KAL Kadet V-06 dan KAL Kadet V-07. Foto/Dok Penlantamal IV
BATAM - TNI Angkatan Laut (AL) menerima dua unit Kapal Angkatan Laut (KAL) baru, yakni KAL Kadet V-06 dan KAL Kadet V-07 setelah diserahkan resmi dari PT Karimun Anugrah Sejati, Batam kepada TNI AL di Dermaga PT Karimun Anugrah Sejati, Batam, Kamis (29/112018). Dua unit KAL ini akan melengkapi jumlah kekuatan unsur-unsur yang telah dimiliki TNI AL. 

Penandatangan berita acara serah terima kedua KAL tersebut disaksikan Wakil Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (Wakasal) Laksamana Madya TNI Wuspo Lukito. Direktur PT Karimun Anugrah Sejati Jacky Sucipto menyerahkan kepada TNI AL yang diwakili Kepala Dinas Pengadaan Angkatan Laut (Kadisadal) Laksamana Pertama TNI Prasetya Nugraha. 

Selanjutnya, dari Kadisadal diserahkan kepada Asisten Logistik (Aslog) Kasal Laksamana Muda TNI Mulyadi diwakili Paban 1 renslog Kolonel Laut (T) Udyatmiko, yang kemudian diserahkan kepada Gubernur AAL Laksda TNI Muhammad Ali diwakili Wagub AAL Brigadir Jenderal (Mar) Nuri Adrianis Djatmika untuk digunakan sebagai kapal latih Taruna/Taruni AAL.

Usai pelaksanaan serah terima kedua KAL itu, kegiatan dirangkai dengan pengukuhan Komandan Kapal dalam suatu upacara dengan Inspektur Upacara (Irup) Wakasal Laksamana Madya TNI Wuspo Lukito, di mana Mayor Laut (P) Maladi Hanjayani dikukuhkan sebagai Komandan KAL Kadet V-06 dan Mayor Laut (P) Hariz Sandy Wibowo sebagai Komandan KAL Kadet V-07. 

Wuspo Lukito mengatakan, pengadaan KAL Kadet V-06 dan Kadet V-07 merupakan salah satu kegiatan yang telah diprogramkan sesuai perencanaan strategis TNI AL guna melengkapi kekuatan unsur-unsur yang telah ada, dalam rangka mengoptimalkan pembelajaran vokasi di lingkungan Akademi Angkatan Laut (AAL). 

“KAL ini terbuat dari bahan metal yang akan lebih baik dibandingkan dengan produk sebelumnya yang menggunakan bahan fibe," ujar Wakasal dalam keterangan tertulisnya. 

Wakasal berharap keberadaan 2 KAL Kadet Latih ini dapat meningkatkan kualitas latihan praktek Taruna di laut dan memberikan kontribusi langsung kepada proses belajar dan latihan di AAL dalam rangka meningkatkan porsi pembelajaran praktek pada kurikulum pendidikan. 

"Diharapkan seluruh Taruna akan lulus menjadi Perwira TNI AL yang terlatih, terdidik dan diperlengkapi dengan baik," ujar dia. 
ADVERTISEMENT


Laksamana Bintang Tiga ini menginstruksikan kepada komandan kapal untuk senantiasa memelihara dan mengoperasikan KAL ini sebaik mungkin agar dapat berfungsi optimal sesuai fungsi asasinya dan mencapai usia pakai yang diharapkan. 

KAL Latih 45 M produksi PT Karimun Anugrah Sejati merupakan KAL Khusus yang didesain dan diperuntukkan agar dapat melaksanakan tugas sebagai kapal latih Taruna dan Taruni Akademi Angkatan Laut (AAL) guna melaksanakan tugas-tugas khusus dalam mendukung Program Pelaksanaan Pendidikan (Prolakdis) AAL yaitu Pengajaran, Pelatihan dan Pengasuhan (Jarlatsuh). 

Kapal Angkatan Laut ini memiliki spesifikasi panjang 48,6 meter, lebar 7,9, tinggi 4,25 meter, kecepatan maksimum 18 knot, kemampuan berlayar selama 4 hari dan diawaki oleh 23 ABK.
(rhs)

https://daerah.sindonews.com/read/1358651/194/tni-al-kembali-diperkuat-2-unit-kapal-latih-1543485793

Credit to original uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MZmpt

Marine Rouge said:


> *TNI AL Kembali Diperkuat 2 Unit Kapal Latih*
> Muhammad Bunga Ashab
> Kamis, 29 November 2018 - 17:03 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wakasal Laksamana Madya TNI Wuspo Lukito mengukuhkan komandan kapal KAL Kadet V-06 dan KAL Kadet V-07. Foto/Dok Penlantamal IV
> BATAM - TNI Angkatan Laut (AL) menerima dua unit Kapal Angkatan Laut (KAL) baru, yakni KAL Kadet V-06 dan KAL Kadet V-07 setelah diserahkan resmi dari PT Karimun Anugrah Sejati, Batam kepada TNI AL di Dermaga PT Karimun Anugrah Sejati, Batam, Kamis (29/112018). Dua unit KAL ini akan melengkapi jumlah kekuatan unsur-unsur yang telah dimiliki TNI AL.
> 
> Penandatangan berita acara serah terima kedua KAL tersebut disaksikan Wakil Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (Wakasal) Laksamana Madya TNI Wuspo Lukito. Direktur PT Karimun Anugrah Sejati Jacky Sucipto menyerahkan kepada TNI AL yang diwakili Kepala Dinas Pengadaan Angkatan Laut (Kadisadal) Laksamana Pertama TNI Prasetya Nugraha.
> 
> Selanjutnya, dari Kadisadal diserahkan kepada Asisten Logistik (Aslog) Kasal Laksamana Muda TNI Mulyadi diwakili Paban 1 renslog Kolonel Laut (T) Udyatmiko, yang kemudian diserahkan kepada Gubernur AAL Laksda TNI Muhammad Ali diwakili Wagub AAL Brigadir Jenderal (Mar) Nuri Adrianis Djatmika untuk digunakan sebagai kapal latih Taruna/Taruni AAL.
> 
> Usai pelaksanaan serah terima kedua KAL itu, kegiatan dirangkai dengan pengukuhan Komandan Kapal dalam suatu upacara dengan Inspektur Upacara (Irup) Wakasal Laksamana Madya TNI Wuspo Lukito, di mana Mayor Laut (P) Maladi Hanjayani dikukuhkan sebagai Komandan KAL Kadet V-06 dan Mayor Laut (P) Hariz Sandy Wibowo sebagai Komandan KAL Kadet V-07.
> 
> Wuspo Lukito mengatakan, pengadaan KAL Kadet V-06 dan Kadet V-07 merupakan salah satu kegiatan yang telah diprogramkan sesuai perencanaan strategis TNI AL guna melengkapi kekuatan unsur-unsur yang telah ada, dalam rangka mengoptimalkan pembelajaran vokasi di lingkungan Akademi Angkatan Laut (AAL).
> 
> “KAL ini terbuat dari bahan metal yang akan lebih baik dibandingkan dengan produk sebelumnya yang menggunakan bahan fibe," ujar Wakasal dalam keterangan tertulisnya.
> 
> Wakasal berharap keberadaan 2 KAL Kadet Latih ini dapat meningkatkan kualitas latihan praktek Taruna di laut dan memberikan kontribusi langsung kepada proses belajar dan latihan di AAL dalam rangka meningkatkan porsi pembelajaran praktek pada kurikulum pendidikan.
> 
> "Diharapkan seluruh Taruna akan lulus menjadi Perwira TNI AL yang terlatih, terdidik dan diperlengkapi dengan baik," ujar dia.
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> 
> Laksamana Bintang Tiga ini menginstruksikan kepada komandan kapal untuk senantiasa memelihara dan mengoperasikan KAL ini sebaik mungkin agar dapat berfungsi optimal sesuai fungsi asasinya dan mencapai usia pakai yang diharapkan.
> 
> KAL Latih 45 M produksi PT Karimun Anugrah Sejati merupakan KAL Khusus yang didesain dan diperuntukkan agar dapat melaksanakan tugas sebagai kapal latih Taruna dan Taruni Akademi Angkatan Laut (AAL) guna melaksanakan tugas-tugas khusus dalam mendukung Program Pelaksanaan Pendidikan (Prolakdis) AAL yaitu Pengajaran, Pelatihan dan Pengasuhan (Jarlatsuh).
> 
> Kapal Angkatan Laut ini memiliki spesifikasi panjang 48,6 meter, lebar 7,9, tinggi 4,25 meter, kecepatan maksimum 18 knot, kemampuan berlayar selama 4 hari dan diawaki oleh 23 ABK.
> (rhs)
> 
> https://daerah.sindonews.com/read/1358651/194/tni-al-kembali-diperkuat-2-unit-kapal-latih-1543485793
> 
> Credit to original uploader
> 
> View attachment 523063
> View attachment 523064


Nice, i like the design of the craft, very sleek and modern, next step is to develop and built a small corvette atau lngsng ke frigate?


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MZmpt

*Kemhan Uji Sistem Kapal Tanpa Awak Tahap 2*
https://jakartagreater.com/kemhan-uji-sistem-kapal-tanpa-awak-tahap-2/

Surabaya, Jakartagreater.co – Balitbang Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) dalam hal ini yang terkait Puslitbang Iptekhan melaksanakan uji dinamis rancang bangun mission control system kapal permukaan air tanpa awak (Unmanned Surface Vehicle/USV) tahap 2 di Akademi Angkatan Laut (AAL) Surabaya, Jawa Timur, dirilis Kemhan RI, 30/11/2018.


Uji dinamis rancang bangun mission control system kapal permukaan air tanpa awak (Unmanned Surface Vehicle – USV) tahap 2 disaksikan oleh Ses Balitbang Kemhan Laksma TNI Ir. A. Budiharja Raden, Kapuslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan Brigjen TNI Abdullah Sani, Komandan STTAL Laksma TNI Ir. Avando Bastari, Staf PT. Infoglobal Teknologi Semesta, dan pihak terkait.

Uji dinamis rancang bangun mission control system kapal permukaan air tanpa awak (Unmanned Surface Vehicle/USV) tahap 2 dari tim PT. Infoglobal Teknologi Semesta dan terakhir evaluasi hasil pelaksanaan uji dinamis rancang bangun mission control system kapal permukaan air tanpa awak (Unmanned Surface Vehicle/USV) tahap 2.

Pelaksanaan uji dinamis rancang bangun mission control system kapal permukaan air tanpa awak (Unmanned Surface Vehicle/USV) tahap 2 ini adalah hasil kerjasama antara Balitbang kemhan dengan PT. Infoglobal Teknologi Semesta yang telah melaksanakan uji dinamis rancang bangun mission control system kapal permukaan air tanpa awak yang ke-2.

Uji fungsi rancang bangun mission control system kapal permukaan air tanpa awak telah dilaksanakan pada tanggal 5 Nopember 2018 dan uji partial dilaksanakan pada tanggal 11 Oktober 2018. USV merupakan sebuah wahana tanpa awak yang dioperasikan pada permukaan air. USV dikendalikan otomatis dengan memberikan perintah-perintah seperti waypoint melalui ground control.

Tujuan dari uji dinamis ini untuk mengetahui seberapa jauh fungsi dari peralatan yang sudah dipasangkan di dalam wahana maupun yang berada di dalam sistem kontrol kapal permukaan air tanpa awak (USV). USV dapat dikendalikan dan dipersenjatai dengan rudal, senapan mesin ataupun torpedo. USV bergerak secara autonomous dengan menggunakan sistem navigasi yang menggunakan algoritma waypoint dan dengan menggunakan remote control.

USV selain sebagai pengawasan juga dapat digunakan untuk kapal riset, pertahanan dan pencegahan. Pemanfaatan USV untuk menjadi kapal riset sudah dilakukan di beberapa negara, sebagian besar melakukan penelitian di sungai maupun laut lepas secara otomatis sehingga mereka hanya mengolah data yang dikirim dari USV ke ground control.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## V3NOM12

Is it something like "bonefish" USV ?


----------



## rondo.royal2

mengkom said:


> it's a pity that pindad chose a fin-stabilised, disposable launcher system like M72 LAW for its SLT programme
> fin stabilised rocket is prone to interference by cross wind, training will be expensive, because it cannot be reloaded by the operator
> US army recently change their arsenal to portable recoilless rifle system (carl gustav M3), because it offers versatility in choosing the warhead type
> and also it is more economical in the long run



hahaha ... masih sehat ternyata . pak mengkom . .SR mulu . mado nikah kek nya haahaha . hilang dia.

*First Flight Trials With The North sea drones STOVL-Drone





The GT38 Carbotech, a boats made by PT Lundin controls the fast ship championship in Sweden.

Carbotech GT38





jAKARTA - Karya anak bangsa kembali mengharumkan Indonesia. Kali ini prestasi diukir anak bangsa melalui PT Lundin Industry Invest, Banyuwangi, Jawa Timur. 

Tahun ini, Carbotech GT38, kapal buatan PT Lundin menguasai kejuaran kapal cepat di Swedia. Tak tanggung-tanggung, Carbotech GT38 meraih juara 1, 2, dan 4. “Carbotech GT38 berhasil mengalahkan kapal-kapal bikinan puluhan perusahaan di Eropa,” kata Manajer Logistik PR Lundin, Eko Budi di Banyuwangi, Sabtu (24/11/2018). 

Di pasar luar negeri, PT Lundin menggunakan nama North Sea Boats. Tak hanya Carbotech, PT Lundin juga memproduksi sejumlah kapal lainnya. Ada Sea Rider, Combat, Penguin, X2K Special Ops RIB hingga Trimaran. 

Sebagian besar pasar PT Lundin berada di luar negeri (ekspor). Tahun ini mereka mengekspor 17 kapal. Terdiri dari 15 Penguin dan 2 G7 yang diekspor ke Malaysia, Selandia Baru, dan Swedia. G7 merupakan kapal yang digunakan pasukan khusus Rusia. “Sejak berdiri, kami sudah berhasil memproduksi 278 kapal,” ujarnya


Sejumlah Negara tercatat telah menjadi klien PR Lundin, di antaranya Swedia, Rusia, Australia, Malaysia, hingga Timor Leste. Dari Indonesia di antaranya, TNI, Basarnas, serta Kementerian Perikanan dan Kelautan (KPP). Saat ini PT Lundin bekerja sama dengan Pindad membangun tank boat.

PT Lundin merupakan perusahaan pembuat kapal. Spesialisi mereka adalah kapal berbahan serat karbon dan serat gelas. Serat karbon memiliki kekuatan 4 kali lipat dari baja, namun lebih ringan. Bahan baku masih impor dari Inggris karena memiliki kualitas lebih baik. 

Mengenai impor bahan baku inilah, Bea Cukai berperan penting dengan kebijakan Kawasan Berikat. Dengan adanya Kawasan Berikat ini, PT Lundin tidak perlu membayar pajak impor untuk mendatangkan bahan baku dari luar negeri. 

Jika kapal sudah jadi dan diekspor, maka pajak impor tidak akan dikenakan alias bebas pajak impor. “Jika kapal tersebut dijual ke pasar lokal, nah baru pajak impor kita kenakan,” kata Kepala Subdirektorat Komunikasi dan Publikasi Ditjen Bea Cukai, Deni Surjantono saat mengunjungi PT Lundin. 

Kawasan Berikat merupakan upaya Bea Cukai menumbuhkan industri di Tanah Air. Dengan adanya Kawasan Berikat ini diharapkan, pelaku industri tidak terbebani dengan pajak impor sehingga biaya produksi bisa ditekan sehingga harga bisa bersaing. Diketahui, Fungsi Bea Cukai yakni revenue collection, community protection, trade facilitation, dan industrial existen. “Banyak multiplier effect jika sebuah industri terus tumbuh dan berkembang,” ujarnya. 

Misalnya, penyerapan tenaga kerja dan ekonomi sekitar tumbuh. Entah itu makanan bagi para tenaga kerja maupun suplai barang-barang lainnya. “Misalnya cat, kita masih beli di pedagang di sekitar Banyuwangi,” kata Eko. PT Lundin saat ini memiliki 140 karyawan, terdiri dari 120 pekerja dan 20 staf (dua orang ekspatriat). 

Sebagai fungsi kontrol, Kantor Pengawasan dan Pelayanan Bea Cukai (KKBC) Banyuwangi juga mendirikan pos di kawasan PT Lundin. Bea Cukai mengawasi bahan baku, proses pembuatan kapal, dan ketersediaan stok. “Kami melakukan pengawasan 24 jam,” kata Kepala KKBC Banyuwangi, R Evy Suhartantyo. 

https://ekbis.sindonews.com/read/13...ni-dukungan-bea-cukai-ke-pt-lundin-1543221738*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Latihan Bantuan Tembakan - TNI testing their Network Centric Warfare in latest exercise.






Screenshot:






^^ Btw did the Indonesian Marines received another batch of LVT-7 from South Korea? The above screenshot of the Indonesian Marines LVT-7s are still in the ROK camo. Or the TV network was using old footage of the LVT-7s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> Latihan Bantuan Tembakan - TNI testing their Network Centric Warfare in latest exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot:
> 
> View attachment 523884
> 
> 
> ^^ Btw did the Indonesian Marines received another batch of LVT-7 from South Korea? The above screenshot of the Indonesian Marines LVT-7s are still in the ROK camo. Or the TV network was using old footage of the LVT-7s.






New cammo maybe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## deadlast

mandala said:


> Latihan Bantuan Tembakan - TNI testing their Network Centric Warfare in latest exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot:
> 
> View attachment 523884
> 
> 
> ^^ Btw did the Indonesian Marines received another batch of LVT-7 from South Korea? The above screenshot of the Indonesian Marines LVT-7s are still in the ROK camo. Or the TV network was using old footage of the LVT-7s.


Those are mash-up of several old video, the clip about marine firing LG1 105mm howitzer comes from Latgab 2014 if I recall correctly.

Also find this old pict of LVTP-7A1 '1523'


Spoiler: 1523








By October 2014
http://www.jurnaljakarta.com/berita...-alutsista-dan-kirab-bedah-kota-surabaya.html


----------------


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Marine's Amphibious Recon STIDD DPD (Diver Propulsion Vehicle)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

deadlast said:


> Those are mash-up of several old video, the clip about marine firing LG1 105mm howitzer comes from Latgab 2014 if I recall correctly.
> 
> Also find this old pict of LVTP-7A1 '1523'
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By October 2014
> http://www.jurnaljakarta.com/berita...-alutsista-dan-kirab-bedah-kota-surabaya.html


Yes i thought so. Don't know why that TV Network is mashing-up some old footage that are unrelated to the exercise.


----------



## MZmpt

mandala said:


> Latihan Bantuan Tembakan - TNI testing their Network Centric Warfare in latest exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot:
> 
> View attachment 523884
> 
> 
> ^^ Btw did the Indonesian Marines received another batch of LVT-7 from South Korea? The above screenshot of the Indonesian Marines LVT-7s are still in the ROK camo. Or the TV network was using old footage of the LVT-7s.


*Panglima : TNI Kembangkan Sistem Network Centric Warfare Dalam Operasi Darat Gabungan*
_

_
Lebih lanjut disampaikan Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto bahwa latihan ini diselenggarakan sekaligus untuk menguji pengadaan persenjataan pada Renstra ke-II tahun 2015-2019, apakah sesuai dengan peruntukannya dan ternyata hasilnya sesuai dengan apa yang diinginkan termasuk di dalamnya adalah presisi ketepatan untuk menembak.* “Untuk itu apa yang kita inginkan dalam pengadaan persenjataan di Renstra ke-II tahun 2015-2019 semuanya sudah sesuai,” *ungkapnya.

“Dalam latihan tersebut, sistem interoperability yang utama karena merupakan bagian dari *platform* *yang* *sedang dibangun oleh TNI yaitu Network Centric Warfare. Saat ini sedang dikembangkan dengan menggunakan bantuan satelit sehingga seluruh komunikasi kita tidak menggunakan BTS,”* jelas Panglima TNI.

https://www.google.co.id/amp/s/www....ric-warfare-dalam-operasi-darat-gabungan/amp/

NCW dgn satelit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Latihan Bantuan TembakanTerpadu TNI 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Actually still many of TNI AD Amx APC version in operational






scorpion light tank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Aviation Mi-35P Hind live firing during Latihan Bantuan Tembakan Terpadu TNI. Credit to Media Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

MZmpt said:


> *Panglima : TNI Kembangkan Sistem Network Centric Warfare Dalam Operasi Darat Gabungan*
> _
> 
> _
> Lebih lanjut disampaikan Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto bahwa latihan ini diselenggarakan sekaligus untuk menguji pengadaan persenjataan pada Renstra ke-II tahun 2015-2019, apakah sesuai dengan peruntukannya dan ternyata hasilnya sesuai dengan apa yang diinginkan termasuk di dalamnya adalah presisi ketepatan untuk menembak.* “Untuk itu apa yang kita inginkan dalam pengadaan persenjataan di Renstra ke-II tahun 2015-2019 semuanya sudah sesuai,” *ungkapnya.
> 
> “Dalam latihan tersebut, sistem interoperability yang utama karena merupakan bagian dari *platform* *yang* *sedang dibangun oleh TNI yaitu Network Centric Warfare. Saat ini sedang dikembangkan dengan menggunakan bantuan satelit sehingga seluruh komunikasi kita tidak menggunakan BTS,”* jelas Panglima TNI.
> 
> https://www.google.co.id/amp/s/www....ric-warfare-dalam-operasi-darat-gabungan/amp/
> 
> NCW dgn satelit


Does our system has West-East interoperability?


----------



## MZmpt

*North Sea Boats G7 Fast Interceptor: Rebut Predikat Kapal Tercepat di Indonesia!*
*



*

Selain tank boat X18 Antasena yang unit prototipenya telah dipesan Kementerian Pertahanan, yang menjadi primadona PT Lundin Industry Invest dalam Indo Defence 2018 adalah sosok kapal G7 Fast Interceptor, yakni jenis kapal berbasis RIB (_Rigid Inflatable Boat_) Carbotech. *Selain digadang sebagai kapal permukaan tercepat buatan dalam negeri, G7 juga layak menjadi kebanggaan industri alutsista nasional, lantaran tujuh unit kapal serbu ini telah dipesan oleh militer Rusia.*

Dalam beberapa pemberitaan, disebut G7 Fast Interceptor mampu dibawa ngebut hingga kecepatan 85 knot, atau setara 160 km per jam. Sebagai perbandingan, kapal interceptor andalan Bea Cukai Kementerian Keuangan, Lurssen VSV 15 buatan Jerman, paling mentok kecepatannya 50 knot (92 km per jam).

Untuk bisa mendapatkan kecepatan spektakuler tersebut, G7 Fast Inteceptor disokong mesin 3x 400 HP. Meski pihak Lundin juga menawarkan varian mesin 2x 400 HP, dengan kecepatan maksimum 60 knot. Jangankan kecepatan maksimum, kecepatan jelajah kapal serbu ini dipastikan mampu menguber perompak, yaktu masing-masing varian dengan_ cruise speed_ 50 knot dan 40 knot.

Selain sokongan mesin, kinerja G7 Fast Inteceptor juga diperoleh dari adopsi material pada hull yang menggunakan full carbon fibre, vacuum infused dan three stepped deep V. Bodi kapal ini dirancang mampu menahan impact kekuatan di atas gravitas 7 (G7).
_










_
Sistem kelistrikan kapal cepat mencomot teknologi yang sama dengan yang digunakan pada kapal cepat *Combat Boat 90*, menjadikan sistem kelistrikan aman dalam penggunaan di medan operasi yang menantang. 12 volt terbagi dalam dua seksi baterai lithium, bila di total ada empat baterai, yang dipersiapkan untuk mendukung 8 jam operasional tanpa pasokan kelistrikan dari mesin kapal.

Konfigurasi G7 dapat disiapkan sampai lima baris kursi untuk 10 kru, atau bagian belakang dapat disiapkan untuk cargo track. Yang paling menarik, kapal ‘balap’ ini dilengkapi peratanan navigasi dan komunikasi canggih. Untuk komunikasi misalnya, ada marine VHF radio, combat net radio HF/VHF dan UHF, serta wireless communication secure link full duplex multiuser conference simultaneous voice and built in GPS.

Tidak itu saja, di bagian atap kompartemen kemudi disematkan modul thermal imaging, night vision and infrared camera systems. Guna memindai adanya aktivitas sniper, G7 juga dibekali acoustic multi mission system. Berperan sebagai interceptor, pada bagian haluan dapat dipasangkan RCWS (remote control weapon system) untuk senapan mesin berat kaliber 12,7 mm. *(Gilang Perdana)*

*Spesifikasi G7 Fast Interceptor*
– Panjang: 11,8 meter
– Lebar lambung: 3 meter
– Bobot penuh: 3.800 kg
– Kecepatan maksimum: > 70 knot
– Kecepatan jelajah: 50 knot
– Jarak jelajah: 560 km

https://www.indomiliter.com/north-s...t-di-indonesia/amp/?__twitter_impression=true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army 9th Field Artillery Battalion CAESAR 155mm SPHs. Credit to Deswanta_Titi 18.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*PERESMIAN 23 ARMADA ALUTSISTA UNTUK KORPS POLAIRUD*
3 DESEMBER 2018 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Kapolri Jenderal Tito Karnavian menghadiri peresmian 23 armada alutsista untuk korps Polairud Polri, Senin 3 Desember 2018. (Beritasatu)_

Kepolisian Air dan Udara (Polairud) Baharkam Polri kini didukung alutsista baru sebanyak 23 unit yang terdiri dari kapal, pesawat serta helikopter. Armada tersebut diharapkan bisa menekan kejahatan di wilayah perbatasan Indonesia.

“Korps Polairud bisa _survive_ selama 68 tahun. Tidak hanya sekedar bertahan tapi juga bermanfaat bagi masyarakat. Peran di _cross border_ membantu memberantas _illegal fishing, smuggling,_ penyelundupan, _human trafficking,_serta kejahatan umum konvensional seperti perompakan,” ujar Kapolri Jenderal Tito Karnavian di dermaga Markas Baharkam Polair Polri, Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok Jakarta Utara, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Berita Satu_, Senin (3/12).

Kapolri secara simbolis meresmikan alutista baru berupa satu unit kapal patroli lepas pantai, lima unit kapal patroli cepat, 15 unit kapal pemburu cepat, satu pesawat CN, dan satu helikopter Bell.

Tito menyebutkan, Polairud memiliki keunggulan dari segi peralatan dan alutsista untuk menjangkau wilayah NKRI.

Menurut Tito, penyelundupan senjata, terutama di garis pantai timur pulau Sumatera dan Sulawesi serta terorisme di perbatasan menjadi tantangan bagi korps Polairud. “Perlu memberdayakan masyarakat bahari (nelayan) untuk mencegah hal itu,” jelas Tito.

Selain itu, Kapolri meminta Polairud menjaga konservasi biota laut perairan Indonesia.

Dia juga memuji Polairud sebagai salah satu institusi yang berperan dalam membantu logistik saat bencana alam. “Saat gempa bumi di Lombok dan Sulawesi Tengah Polairud turut membantu mendistribusikan bantuan logistik, bahkan membantu pasokan air bersih dengan mengubah air laut menjadi air tawar,” jelasnya.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

GraveDigger388 said:


> Does our system has West-East interoperability?



No. STANAG based communication protocol aren't compatible with Russian based protocol and vice-versa. *Interoperability is a broad concept that not only cover communication protocol compatibility*, but also others operational aspect such as establishing common SOP, radio discipline, logistic chain, etc


----------



## Nike

*Modernization of "Alutsista" expected to suppress crimes in Indonesian waters*
Selasa, 4 Desember 2018 14:14 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





A F-16 jet of the Indonesian Air Force. ANTARA FOTO/Budi Candra Setya/foc.

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - House of Representatives` Commission III member Ahamd Sahroni is optimistic that modernization of the Weaponry System (Alutsista) in the Water and Air Police (Polairud) Corps would help maintain security and suppress crimes in Indonesian waters.

"I support the modernization of Alutsista in Polairud that can suppress crimes in Indonesian territorial waters and air in future," Sahroni remarked here on Tuesday.

The Nasdem Party politician pointed out that the perpetrators of crimes in the waters not only constantly changed their modus operandi by involving traditional fishermen as a guise but also employed more sophisticated tools, such as telecommunications.

Furthermore, he noted that several alternative paths along the coast of Indonesia had posed a separate obstacle, in terms of supervision.

However, the modernization of Alutsista, including the addition of fleet, is expected to optimize the surveillance of crimes in Indonesian waters.

"The perpetrators of crimes continue to improve their modes of operation in addition to developing the tools they use, one of which is certainly telecommunications. They also make use of several loopholes in the form of small jetties, or commonly called "mouse paths," along the coast of Indonesia," he explained.

Sahroni then expressed hope that with the addition of a fleet of 23 ships and aircraft and Polairud helicopters, supervision in the waters will be maximized, so that smuggling into and out of Indonesia can be suppressed.

He also stressed the importance of synergy between stakeholders in the waters, including with the Indonesian Maritime Security Agency (Bakamla), Indonesian Navy, and Customs.

With the modernization of Alutsista, significant attention is expected to be directed to addressing serious crimes, such as the smuggling of drugs, weapons, and various natural resources as well as illegal sending of migrant workers abroad.

Reporting by Syaiful Hakim< Otniel

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


_-----------_
Rip for the construction workers they are martir


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Marine Rouge said:


> Rip for the construction workers they are martir



I'm so mad. Hoping government would hold extensive military operation soon, Poso style.. to hunt those bastards down.

Foxtrot Six Official Trailer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> I'm so mad. Hoping government would hold extensive military operation soon, Poso style.. to hunt those bastards down.
> 
> Foxtrot Six Official Trailer



Promising movie


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi orders military, policy chiefs to check on Nduga incident*
Selasa, 4 Desember 2018 16:55 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Antara





President Joko Widodo gives a statement after delivering a speech at an event to mark the World Anti-Corruption Day 2028 in Jakarta on Tuesday (4/12). (Desca Lidya Natalia)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) ordered the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) commander and the National Police chief to check the latest conditions in Nduga, Papua Province, after a shooting incident that reportedly killed 31 people.

Jokowi instructed TNI Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto and the National Police Head General Tito Karnavian, after it was reported that the Armed Criminal Group (KKB) on Sunday attacked PT Istaka Karya workers and killed 31 of them.

"The incident occurred in Nduga District, a region which was given a red mark and a region that I once visited. This morning, I ordered the TNI commander and the National Police chief to check the conditions there, because the (information) about it is still confusing," Jokowi noted when opening the World Anti-Corruption Day (Hakordia) 2018 event in Jakarta on Tuesday.

On Dec 2, 2018, 31 workers from PT Istaka Karya, who were engaged in construction and building the Trans Papua project, were killed by KKB in Kali Yigi and Kali Aurak in Yigi Sub-District, Nduga District, Papua.

"Since there is no signal there, it is important to check whether the conditions of the incident are same as those mentioned in the report. We realize that even though the development in Papua is indeed very difficult to carry out and can still be hindered by incidents such as the reported one, the development in Papua should continue," the president added.

In the meantime, Public Works and Public Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono expressed regret for the murder of the workers in the fifth segment of the Trans Papua construction site under the government`s focus to improve connectivity in Indonesia`s easternmost province.

"The Wamena-Heberna-Kenyam-Mumugu section is the fifth segment of Trans Papua, stretching 278 kilometers," Hadimuljono informed the press here, Tuesday, following a report on the murders.

"I am waiting for information from the Kodam commander. I will go down there. Right now, we cannot as yet confirm the number of the victims -- whether 24 or 31 people -- since it is yet to be checked and confirmed," he revealed.

Reporting by Desca Lidya Natalia, Andi Abdussalam
Editing by Andi Abdussalam


Editor: Yosep Hariyadi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GraveDigger388

pr1v4t33r said:


>


Pretty ship. How many hulls did they order again?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

GraveDigger388 said:


> Pretty ship. How many hulls did they order again?



They planned for 4 ships but haven't placed the 2nd batch order. So it's only 1 for the time being. CMIIW.


----------



## Nike

*Mily, police joint team to evacuate rebel attack victims*
Rabu, 5 Desember 2018 09:23 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: Antara





The Police Mobile Brigade from Timika arrived in Wamena on Tuesday (4/12/2018). ANTARA PHOTO/Iwan Adisaputra/foc.

Jayapura, Papua, (ANTARA News) - The military and police joint team is readied to evacuate victims of the armed Papuan rebel attack from the site in Yigi and the top of Mt Tabo in Nduga District, Papua Province, Cendrawasih Military Commander Maj Gen Joshua Sembiring said.

The evacuation will be started on Wednesday by deploying troops through land and air routes, Sembiring said when contacting from Jayapura on Wednesday.

"For the first stage, the team would evacuate victims around Yigi and Mt Tabo," he said, adding that he could not confirm the number of victims that would be evacuated.

Sembiring is currently in Wamena with Papua Police Chief Insp Gen Martuani Sormin.

Earlier on Tuesday, the joint team has evacuated 12 civilians from Mbua, four of them are workers of PT Istaka, who managed to flee and sought refuge in the Mbua military post. The military post was then attacked by the rebels and one soldier was killed in the attack.

The attack on Sunday (Dec 2) by the armed group killed 31 workers of PT Istaka Karya, who were engaged in construction and building the Trans Papua project.

Spokesman of the Papua Provincial Police Senior Commissioner A.M. Kamal remarked that an Indonesian soldier was also killed in an attack on a military post on Sunday. The confirmation on the death of the Indonesian soldier was received from four workers of PT Istaka Karya who survived the attack.

On Tuesday morning, 153 military and police personnel were transported to Mbua, which is the closest sub-district to Yigi Subdistrict, he remarked, adding that two of the four workers who survived the killing sustained shot wounds when they were found by the on-duty security personnel.

Reporting by Evarukdijati, Sri Haryati
Editing by Fardah A
Editor: Sri Haryati

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*President mourns deaths of construction workers murdered in Papua*
Rabu, 5 Desember 2018 18:00 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: ANTARA





President Joko Widodo informed the press relating to the deaths of workers in Papua Province. (ANTARA photo/Wahyu Putro A/hp.)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) expressed condolences of the Indonesian people, who mourned the deaths of construction workers murdered while building a bridge in Nduga District, Papua Province.

"I, on behalf of the people, nation, and state, convey deepest condolences to all families of the victims. Let us together pray that the souls of the heroes of Trans Papua development, are accepted besides God, the Almighty," Jokowi informed the press here, Wednesday.

Commander of the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto and Deputy Police Chief Commissioner General Ari Dono are currently in Papua to handle the tragedy, according to the president.

Jokowi has ordered leaders of the TNI and National Police to catch every perpetrator involved in the murders.

"I affirm that there is no place for armed criminal groups like this in the land of Papua as well as in every corner of the country," he stated.

The incident has, in fact, strengthened the nation`s determination to develop Papua, he remarked.

Meanwhile, Jayawijaya Police Chief Adj. Sr Com. Yan Peter Reba noted that the rebel group killed 24 workers first and seven others, who attempted to hide in the house of a local lawmaker, and were killed later.

A Papua Military spokesman Lt. Col. Dax Sianturi remarked that the incident, occurring on Dec 2, involved an armed criminal group under Egianus Kogoyaa. The group, with some 40 members, had been known to be involved in similar incidents of violence.

The group also attacked a military post at Mbua, in the district of Nduga, killing a soldier and injuring another soldier.

Chief of the Presidential Staff Moeldoko stated that development would continue in Papua as scheduled despite the murders of 31 construction workers there by armed men.

Moeldoko described as barbaric the murders of the 31 construction workers building bridges spanning the rivers of Yigi and Aurak in the Yall District.

Reporting by Bayu Prasetyo
Editing by Fardah, Yoseph Hariyadi


Editor: Bustanuddin

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


Where those damned human rights groups and western backed free media? Those are gross human right abuse and clear massacre toward people who bring development and enlightment, toward civillians, are those workers doesnt have any human rights?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


>








        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> Where those damned human rights groups and western backed free media? Those are gross human right abuse and clear massacre toward people who bring development and enlightment, toward civillians, are those workers doesnt have any human rights?



Where they usually at behind their keyboard, and apparently there is already someone whose began advocating for "referendum"

One thing I've notice is the sheer stupidity of Indonesia journalists whose keep referring those monkeys as "rebel"  while the current administration has already defining them as "armed criminal group". Just FYI for those of you who are not versed in international diplomacy legal norms, "Rebel / Separatist movement" do entice different treatment from international law perspective versus "Criminal Group", and so far I laud the current administration  for defining those monkeys as "Criminal Group" rather than "Rebel / Separatist Movement", unfortunately those journalist doesn't understand the difference thus in some degree provide indirect legitimation for those criminal group

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Pesawat CN295 dan Helikopter BELL 412EP Produk PTDI Diresmikan Kapolri pada HUT KE-68 Korpolairud*
2018-12-03 00:00:00


*SIARAN PERS*

Jakarta, 03 Desember 2018 – Humas PTDI

Kepala Kepolisian Negara Republik Indonesia, Jenderal Polisi Tito Karnavian, didampingi Kabaharkam Polri, Komjen Pol. Moechgiyarto melakukan pengguntingan pita pada prosesi peresmian Pesawat CN295 dan Helikopter BELL 412EP bertepatan dengan peringatan Hari Ulang Tahun ke-68 Korpolairud Baharkam Polri, tanggal 03 Desember 2018 di Mako Ditpolair Korpolairud Baharkam Polri, Jalan R.E. Martadinata I/1, Tanjung Priok, Jakarta Utara.

Peresmian Pesawat CN295 dan Helikopter BELL 412EP turut disaksikan oleh Direktur Utama PTDI, Elfien Goentoro, Direktur Niaga PTDI, Irzal Rinaldi, Kakorpolairud Baharkam Polri, Irjen Pol. M. Chairul Noor Alamsyah dan Dirpolud, Brigjen Pol. Anang Syarif Hidayat.

Kontrak Jual Beli 1 (satu) unit Pesawat Terbang CN295 dan 1 (satu) unit Helikopter Bell 412EP, Nomor: KJB/02/KSA.2011/IX/2015 telah ditandatangani pada tanggal 21 September 2015, antara Kepolisian Negara Republik Indonesia dengan PTDI.

Penyerahan pesawat CN295 telah dilakukan pada tanggal 07 September 2018 atau empat bulan lebih awal dengan status _Ahead of Time_ dari target _delivery_ yang tertulis pada kontrak, yaitu Januari 2019.

Sedangkan 1 (satu) unit Helikopter BELL 412EP yang pada hari ini diresmikan dilakukan tujuh bulan lebih awal dengan status _Ahead of Time_ dari target _delivery_ yang tertulis pada kontrak, yaitu Juli 2019.

Kontrak jual beli tersebut merupakan bentuk apresiasi dan kepercayaan Kepolisian Udara Republik Indonesia terhadap produk PTDI. Kepolisian Udara Republik Indonesia sebelumnya telah mengoperasikan pesawat terbang NC212-200, helikopter BO105, BELL 412SP, BELL 412EP.

Dalam sambutannya, Kapolri menyampaikan bahwa setelah 1 bulan diserahkan, pesawat CN295 menjadi alat angkut personil dan logistik yang sangat membantu korban gempa di Lombok maupun di Sulawesi Tengah.

Helikopter BELL 412EP merupakan helikopter kelas _medium_ dari kerjasama industri antara PTDI dengan Bell Helicopter Textron Inc.

Helikopter ini mampu mengangkut 15 orang dengan rincian, 1 pilot dan 14 penumpang. Helikopter BELL 412EP dilengkapi mesin Pratt & Whitney PT6T-9 with EEC/ECU 1,110 SHP, mesin yang telah diupgrade untuk tenaga dan performa yang lebih baik dengan kecepatan maksimal 122 _knots_ dengan jarak tempuh hingga 364 NM.

Sistem avionik helikopter BELL 412EP menggunakan Garmin GTN-750 NAV/COM/WAAS GPS, yang memiliki fleksibilitas dan konfigurasi sistem avionik terbaik sesuai kebutuhan dan operasi _customer_.

Dengan diserahkannya helikopter BELL 412EP melengkapi pesawat CN295 yang telah diserahkan sebelumnya, diharapkan dapat meningkatkan kinerja Kepolisian Udara Republik Indonesia dalam setiap pelaksanaan operasi kepolisian Udara.

“Penggunaan hasil produksi bangsa sendiri, disamping merupakan kebanggaan nasional yang harus dipupuk dan ditingkatkan, adalah juga merupakan upaya jangka panjang bagi bangsa Indonesia untuk secara bertahap mengurangi ketergantungan dari pihak luar negeri, terutama dalam memenuhi kebutuhan alat peralatan pertahanan dan alat peralatan lainnya yang dibutuhkan oleh jajaran Kepolisian Negara Republik Indonesia,” ujar Elfien Goentoro.

*Tentang PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero)*

PTDI merupakan badan usaha milik negara yang didirikan pada tahun 1976, berlokasi di Bandung, Indonesia. Produk utama yang dihasilkan adalah pesawat terbang, komponen struktur pesawat terbang, jasa perawatan pesawat terbang dan jasa rekayasa.

PTDI mampu memproduksi jenis pesawat terbang CN235 yang dilengkapi dengan mission sesuai konfigurasi antara lain : angkut, _cargo_, paratroop, medevac, patroli maritime bahkan VIP.

Selain itu, PTDI juga mampu memproduksi pesawat terbang NC212i yang juga dapat dilengkapi dengan berbagai _mission_sesuai pesanan, antara lain: angkut militer, hujan buatan, patroli maritim, navtrain, termasuk medevac. PTDI juga telah mampu menghasilkan pesawat yang merupakan hasil kerjasama industri antara lain : C295 dengan pihak Airbus Defence & Space (ADS), serta helikopter dengan pihak Airbus Helicopters baik yang berbasis di Perancis maupun di Jerman dalam berbagai varian, demikian pula dengan pihak Bell Helicopter Textron dalam beberapa varian.

PTDI bekerja sama dengan LAPAN telah sukses membangun pesawat N219 dan telah sukses melakukan uji terbang perdana pesawat N219 pada tanggal 16 Agustus 2017, pesawat N219 merupakan pesawat penumpang dengan kapasitas 19 orang dengan dua mesin _turboprop_ yang mengacu kepada regulasi CASR Part 23.

Proses rancang bangun, pengujian, sertifikasi hingga nantinya akan dilakukan proses produksi adalah hasil karya anak bangsa. Pesawat N219 memiliki kemampuan lepas landas di landasan pendek yang tidak dipersiapkan sehingga akan menjadi konektivitas antar pulau terutama di wilayah Perintis.

https://www.indonesian-aerospace.co...diresmikan+kapolri+pada+hut+ke-68+korpolairud


----------



## GraveDigger388

Marine Rouge said:


> Where those damned human rights groups and western backed free media? Those are gross human right abuse and clear massacre toward people who bring development and enlightment, toward civillians, are those workers doesnt have any human rights?



Too busy glorifying and perpetuating this type of parody, apparently:


----------



## pr1v4t33r

trishna_amṛta said:


> One thing I've notice is the sheer stupidity of Indonesia journalists whose keep referring those monkeys as "rebel"  while the current administration has already defining them as "armed criminal group". Just FYI for those of you who are not versed in international diplomacy legal norms, "Rebel / Separatist movement" do entice different treatment from international law perspective versus "Criminal Group", and so far I laud the current administration  for defining those monkeys as "Criminal Group" rather than "Rebel / Separatist Movement", unfortunately those journalist doesn't understand the difference thus in some degree provide indirect legitimation for those criminal group



I do prefer to define them as rebel/separatist group so that the military can work on the situation faster. We just need to be firm on our action, do not hesitate, quickly launch joint military operation there just like what we did in Poso. Smite them hard, and don't stop the operation until we successfully eliminate all those rebels.

By referring them as criminal group, it's the police that will be in charge of the situation. And that would bring us nowhere..

Just like what MOD said..


----------



## J.Brody

pr1v4t33r said:


> I do prefer to define them as rebel/separatist group so that the military can work on the situation faster. We just need to be firm on our action, do not hesitate, quickly launch joint military operation there just like what we did in Poso. Smite them hard, and don't stop the operation until we successfully eliminate all those rebels.
> 
> By referring them as criminal group, it's the police that will be in charge of the situation. And that would bring us nowhere..
> 
> Just like what MOD said..



Agreed, labelling them as Armed Criminal Group are somehow misleading as clearly their intention is to fight the goverment and seperate from Indonesia.

"Word-play" will not sufficient for this case just to sweet-talk the international community, we need tangible actions on fields ie. Tinombala-like Ops

On the other hands Our diplomacy should also be enforced at international stage so that we are able to justify any decision we make to fight this rebels in front of international communicty. And a fact like this massacre should be our diplomacy ammunition.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

J.Brody said:


> And a fact like this massacre should be our diplomacy ammunition.



Indeed, it's time to strike... fast and hard. This incident would become shield & cloak that would provide sufficient smoke screen to keep our diplomatic image unharmed.

Launching Kapal Patroli Kamla 80M (OPV 80M)
1. Nomer lambung 8001 
2. Nomer lambung 8002

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian soldiers preparing to board a helicopter in Papua province yesterday to retrieve the bodies of the construction workers killed in Nduga district on Sunday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Logam42

Even the defence minister is calling them separatists, for this group at least, the time for word-play and maginalization-labelling has passed. Don't just send in the Raiders, send in the special forces!

What pissed me off is how the OPM are claiming that this news can't be trusted, and that it is open to a 'diplomatic' and 'gentlemanly' resolution to the crises... 3 guesses on what they want the resolution to be!

Either way, the building of papua must be continued. The fact that OPM has started to wage unrestricted warfare is because they are running out of areas to run too. With access to modern medicine, electricity, and development, more and more previously Pro-OPM villages are turning the other way.

...now if only if there was another way to change that toad of a governor Lukas Enembe. Bastard is nothing more than a greedy, two-faced opportunist.


----------



## Var Dracon

Positive, KF-X / IF-X Combat Jet Program Runs After Plan (Part 1)









ANGKASAREVIEW.COM - Progress on the development of generation 4.5 fighter jets between South Korea represented by KAI (Korea Aerospace Industries) and Indonesia represented by PT Dirgantara Indonesia experienced positive progress.

This was revealed at a press conference held by PTDI, KAI, and Kemhan after a discussion on the Development Progress Status Review (DPSR) of KF-X / IF-X fighter jets at the Grand Mercure Hotel, Kemayoran, Jakarta today, Thursday (6/12) / 2018). Angkasa Review included the media who were present at the invitation of PTDI.

Sobat AR, present as a guest speaker was PTDI Director of Technology & Development Marsma TNI Gita Amperiawan, Heri Yansyah KF-X / IF-X PTDI Program Manager, and Republic of Indonesia Ministry of Research and Technology Research and Development Marsma TNI Bambang Wijanarko.

This event was held as a socialization of the results of the Preliminary Design Review (PDR) which was conducted in June 2018 ago. The final configuration of the KF-X / IF-X fighter jet was decided.

In this socialization activity, it was explained about the achievements of the iterations of KF-X / IF-X fighter jet designs carried out by the KAI and PTDI Engineer Teams from 2011-2018.

Opening the conversation, Gita Amperiawan revealed, currently the two Engineer Teams of the two countries are working on the design details (part drawing) of KF-X / IF-X. Hopefully, this process will be completed in July / August 2019.

After that it was continued with the construction of a prototype KF-X / IF-X fighter jet.

A total of eight prototypes will be made, consisting of six dynamic test aircraft (flight tests) and two static tests (land tests).

Two flight test aircraft are tandem versions. It is expected that the first prototype of the KF-X / IF-X will be rolled out in 2020 and the first flight will take place the following year, in 2021.

Related to human resources (HR) from Indonesia, it was stated that since being involved in the program of making multirole fighter jets with Ginseng in 2011, PTDI initially sent as many as 35 engineers. They were included in the Technology Development (TD) phase centered in Daejeon, South Korea.

Then it increased to 81 engineers in 2016 when entering the Engineering Manufacturing Development (EMD) phase which was centered in Sacheon, South Korea.

As its peak in 2020-2021 PTDI will involve approximately 184 engineers, at which time the construction of eight prototypes of fighter jets was carried out.

Sobat AR, further revealed by Gita Amperiawan that the manufacture of fighter jets will benefit many of the advanced technologies that PTDI will absorb. One of them is the manufacture of composite materials in the country for fuselage (fighter jets) which can also be used for civilian passenger aircraft and ships.

Meanwhile, Bambang Wijanarko stated that the program of making fighter jets was also an effort for the independence of the nation to make technology that had trepidation.

In addition, it can also meet the needs of the TNI AU for sophisticated multi-combat fighter jets that can be utilized up to the next 4-5 decades.

Rangga Baswara Sawiyya


Sorry for using google translate
Source: http://www.angkasareview.com/2018/1...r-kf-xif-x-berjalan-sesusai-rencana-bagian-1/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*PROGRES PENGEMBANGAN KF-X/ IF-X*
6 DESEMBER 2018 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR


Korea Selatan (Korsel) menggandeng Republik Indonesia (RI) dalam pengembangan pesawat tempur generasi 4.5, Korean Fighter Xperiment/ Indonesia Fighter Xperiment (KFX/IFX) sejak 2011.


Tujuh tahun berlalu, progres proyek kerja sama G to G itu sudah sampai tahap tinjauan desain awal _(preliminary design review)_ guna memastikan konfigurasi pesawat tempur KFX/IFX sesuai persyaratan operasional dari TNI AU dan Republic of Korea Air Force (ROKAF), sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Tribunnews (6/ 12)_.

“Hari ini kami sosialisasi kepada semua _stakeholders_ termasuk Kementerian Pertahanan, Kemenkopolhukam lihat sejauh mana proges setelah yang dilakukan engineer Korsel-Indonesia selama fase _Engineering Manufacturing Development (EMD)_,” ujar Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PTDI, Gita Amperiawan di Grand Mercure Kemayoran, Jakarta, Kamis (6/12/2018).

Gita melanjutkan, hingga saat ini proses pengembangan sudah mencapai 20 persen. Ada tiga tahap yang perlu dilalui, yaitu pengembangan teknologi, EMD, kemudian _protoyping_.

Usai _preliminary design review_ rampung, kedua negara ini akan mengembangkan prototipe pesawat tempur.

Pesawat-pesawat tempur ini ditargetkan baru bisa diproduksi massal pada 2026 usai uji coba dan sertifikasi.

“Kami sudah lalui fase pengembangan teknologi dan EMP. Setahun detil desain itu selesai kira-kira Juli/ Agustus 2019, kita mulai _prototyping_kemudian pengujian dan sertifikasi,” paparnya.

“RI bersama Korsel akomodasi _common requirement_, nanti dari hasil _prototyping_ harus _make sure_ ini mengakomodasi kepentingan TNI AU, tahap ketiga fase produksi dan _marketing_,” sambungnya.

Sementara jumlah pesawat yang akan diproduksi mencapai 168, dengan rincian Korsel akan memiliki 120 pesawat dan Indonesia 48 pesawat.

“Kita berkontribusi sesuai kesepakatan 20 persen dalam semua hal per fase. _Project agreement-_nya itu per fase,” pungkasnya.

Untuk diketahui, Pesawat tempur KFX/IFX adalah pesawat semi-siluman multirole generasi 4.5 yang dikembangkan Korsel dan RI. Pesawat tempur ini dirancang untuk menggantikan armada ROFKA dan TNI AU.

Beberapa keunggulan yang dimiliki pesawat tempur KFX/IFX di antaranya _semi-stealth_, _semi conformal missile launcher_, _advanced avionics_ dan _air refueling_.

Dalam MOU, Indonesia menanggung biaya program pengembangan pesawat tempur itu sebesar 20 persen, sementara Korea Selatan 80 persen. Dalam 10 tahun pengembangan yang akan dilakukan hingga 2026, total biaya yang ditanggung Indonesia mencapai Rp 21,6 triliun.

_Photo: Manajer Program KFX/IFX dari PTDI Heri Yansyah, Kapuslitbang Iptekhan Balitbang Kemhan Marsekal Pertama TNI Bambang Wijanarko, Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PTDI Gita Amperiawan di Grand Mercure Kemayoran (kiri-kanan), Jakarta, Kamis (6/12/2018). (Ria Anatasia)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## deadlast

pr1v4t33r said:


>


That LCU looks different than PT. PAL LCU design, no propeller guard, sharp bow shape, shallow draft & waterjet propulsion?

Is this built by PT. Tesco Indomaritim? as far as I know the ones with waterjet propulsion was built by PT. Tesco Indomaritim.

FYI, KRI Banjarmasin (592) & KRI Banda Aceh (593) also used the waterjet LCUs while BRP Tarlac (601) for Philippines Navy curiously enough, used propeller LCUs built by PT. PAL.



Spoiler: PT. PAL LCU Design










LCU for BRP Tarlac (601) built by PT. PAL





Spoiler: PT. Tesco Idomaritim LCU Design










https://www.tescoindomaritim.com/product/10-landing-craft-utility-24-m.html


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia prepares defence MOUs in line with diversification strategy*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Industry
04 December 2018
The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) said on 4 December that it is drafting new defence co-operation agreements with Spain and Serbia as part of continuing efforts to diversify its military trade and industrial partnerships.

The MoD said that the accords will be framed by separate memorandum of understanding (MOU) agreements expected to be approved by the Indonesian government soon. It said such approvals will provide the legal foundation for defence industrial collaboration between Indonesia and the two countries. The scope of collaboration, however, will remain dependent on contracts.

The MoD said that the MOUs will enable Spain and Serbia to assist in the development of Indonesia's defence industry and enhance the capabilities of the Indonesian Armed Forces (Tentara Nasional Indonesia: TNI).

https://www.janes.com/article/85009...ce-mous-in-line-with-diversification-strategy

Interesting about what Serbs can offer to us

@proka89


----------



## Nike

*KFX/IFX Fighter Aircraft development reaches 20 percent*
Jumat, 7 Desember 2018 10:39 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: antara





Fighter aircraft model made by Indonesia and South Korea, KFX / IFX (AntaraNews.com/Ade P Marboen)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The development of fighter aircraft 4.5 generation, Korean Fighter Xperiment/Indonesia Fighter Xperiment (KFX/IFX) under cooperation of Indonesia and South Korea which was established since 2011, has been reaching 20 percent.

"Until now the development process has been reaching 20 percent. There are three stages we need to pass, namely technology development, EMD (engineering and manufacturing development), and prototyping," Director of Technology and Development of PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) Air Marshal Gita Amperiawan said at a press conference here on Thursday.

According to him, after the G to G cooperation project has been running for seven years, the preliminary design review phase has completed to ensure the configuration of the KFX/IFX fighter aircraft has met the operational requirements of the Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU) and the Republic of Korea Air Force (ROKAF).

"Today we are socializing to all stakeholders, including the Ministry of Defense, Coordinating Ministry for Politics of Law and Human Rights about the development progress of the engineering manufacturing development phase," Gita said.

He further said, after the preliminary design was completed, the two countries will develop the prototype of the fighter.

This fighter aircraft is expected to be mass produced in 2026 after passing flight tests and certifications.

"We have passed the technology development phase and EMP. The details of the design are expected to complete around July or August 2019, and we will begin prototyping, testing and certification processes," he noted.

Gita added that the Indonesian and South Korean governments accommodate common requirements that the prototyping should accommodate the interests of the Indonesian Air Force.

There will be 168 units of aircraft to be produced. South Korea will receive 120 aircraft while Indonesia will get 48 units.

"We contribute 20 percent in each phase according to the agreement," he said.

At the same occasion, Chairman of PT DI`s KFX / IFX Program Heri Yansyah said the Indonesian aircraft industry PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) and Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) are just system integrators in the development of KFX / IFX aircraft.

"So, all components will be produced by other parties including engines and avionics. The navigation is produced by other parties that will be integrated into this aircraft. We also have plans on how aircraft technology can be built by Indonesia`s local industries, such as PT Pindad," he said.

According to Heri, Pindad, which is the Indonesian state-owned enterprise specialization in military and commercial products, could make weapon system for this generation 4.5 fighter.

"The weapons can be produced by Pindad. We also build technologies, such as data links, weapon integration, and radar. These are our works that we call strategic investment. We will figure out how to produce fighter aircraft in the country because it relates to our independence," Heri said.

The KFX/IFX fighter is a generation 4.5 of semi-stealth multi-role aircraft developed by Indonesia and South Korea. This fighter aircraft is designed to replace ROFKA and Indonesian Air Force`s fighter jets.

Some of the advantages of KFX / IFX fighter include semi-stealth, and have semi conformal missile launchers, advanced avionics and air refueling.

In a memorandum of understanding signed by the two countries, Indonesia covers 20 percent the total cost of the fighter development program, while South Korea bears 80 percent of it.

Reporting by Syaiful Hakim
Editng by Libertina, Rahmad Nasution
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## MZmpt

*Tak Ingin Ketinggalan, Balitbang Kemhan Dan LAPI ITB Garap Radar Pasif Mobile*
indomiliter | 06/12/2018 | Berita Matra Udara, Berita Update Alutsista, Prototipe, Radar | 6 Comments





Berita tentang rencana pengadaan radar pasif untuk pengamanan di Pulau Natuna rupanya membawa angin segar pada dunia litbang alutsista di Tanah Air. Era penggunaan radar pasif jelas memberi efek deteren, pasalnya sistem radar pasif mampu mendeteksi sasaran secara senyap, karena tidak memancarkan sinyal radar, mampu juga mendeteksi emisi di daratan dan lautan, handal terhadap jammer, bekerja secara rahasia, mudah diintegrasikan, serta dapat diintegrasikan dengan sensor radar pertahanan udara aktif yang sudah ada.

Baca juga: Lindungi Wilayah Natuna, Indonesia Pilih Radar Pasif Vera-NG, Pengendus Pesawat Stealth

Untuk radar pasif di Pulau Natuna, kabarnya akan menggunakan Vera-NG buatan Era (Omnipol Group), Ceko. Dan melihat keunggulan sistem radar pasif, mendorong elemen di dalam negeri untuk membuat prototipe radar dengan model dan kemampuan serupa.

Adalah Balitbang Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) PT LAPI ITB, beberapa waktu lalu telah menampilkan sosok radar pasif dalam kendaraan khsusus (ransus) di Indo Defence 2018. Meski masih purwarupa, desain ransus dari truk dengan karoseri yang futuristik, boleh dibilang berhasil membetot perhatian khalayak luas.

Radar pasif adalah sistem perangkat pendeteksi target layaknya radar aktif, namun tanpa mentransmisikan sinyal ke target yang dimaksud. Sebagai bahagian dari elektronik warfare (pernika), radar pasif ini berperan penting dalam melakukan fungsi deteksi target menggunakan sinyal referensi atau sumber sinyal tertentu termasuk untuk mengetahui lokasi sumber sinyal serta melakukan _tracking._






Fungsi-fungsi yang ada di radar pasif antara lain adalah PCL (_Passive Coherent Location_) yang berfungsi untuk mendeteksi dan mengidentifikasi objek dengan memanfaatkan pantulan gelombang elektromagnetik yang ada di lingkungan sekitar.

Lalu ada PET (_Passive Emmiter Tracking_) yang fungsinya untuk mendeteksi dan mengidentifikasi objek dengan memanfaatkan gelombang elektromagnetik yang dipancarkan oleh obyek itu sendiri. Yang terakhir IFF (_Identification Friend or Foe_)/ADS-B (_Automatic dependent surveillance—broadcast_)yang berfungsi mendeteksi dan mengidentifikasi objek di udara dengan memanfaatkan transmisi/pertukaran informasi IFF/ADS-B.

Komponen utama radar pasif terdiri dari antenna system, Mast and Traier, Digital Signal Processing (DSP), dan Display. Keuntungan radar pasif adalah tidak perlu memancarkan sinyal sendiri (silent) untuk mendeteksi target. Selain itu, biaya lebih murah karena tidak memerlukan transmitter.

Kemampuan pertahanan udara yang mengandalkan radar aktif akan sangat terdongkrak dengan dilengkapi sistem radar pasif, sehingga tidak saja pesawat konvensional bisa lebih mudah tertangkap radar namun juga pesawat non konvensional berkemampuan stealth, termasuk pesawat tanpa awak dan rudal jelajah bisa terdeteksi dan bisa dilumpuhkan sedini mungkin. (Gilang Perdana)
https://www.indomiliter.com/tak-ing...kemhan-dan-lapi-itb-garap-radar-pasif-mobile/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

Take over only FIR for Sector A and still let Singapore to continue to control FIR for Sector C ....





*-----------
Akhir 2019, RI Ambil Alih Ruang Udara Batam dan Natuna dari Singapura*
7 Desember 2018 8:22 WIB

Menteri Perhubungan Budi Karya Sumadi memastikan Flight Information Region (FIR) sektor A yang mencakup Batam dan Natuna akan diambil alih Indonesia dari Singapura pada akhir 2019 mendatang.

Saat ini, pemerintah melalui Kementerian Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman telah membentuk tiga tim, terdiri dari Tim Teknis yang mencakup airnav, Kementerian Perhubungan (Kemenhub), Komando Pertahanan Udara Nasional (Kohanudnas), yang menyiapkan sarana dan prasarana untuk pengambilalihan ini. Kemudian, Tim Regulasi yang menyiapkan peraturan dan Tim Diplomasi untuk berunding dengan Singapura dan Malaysia.
"Insyaallah akhir tahun 2019 sudah diambil alih Indonesia," tegas Budi Karya kepada kumparan, Jumat (7/12).

Direktur Jenderal Perhubungan Udara Kemenhub, Polana Banguningsih Pramesti, menambahkan saat ini proses yang berjalan dalam tahap melakukan melobi negara Singapura.

"Saat ini tahapnya itu tim kita sedang lobi Singapura agar semuanya dipercepat. Insyaallah akhir tahun 2019 selesai," tambahnya.


----------



## UMNOPutra

Better late for Indonesia to make final decision to your SU-35 purchase from Russia ...
------
 
*PLAAF's Su-35 is in Trouble : Vietnam Media *
08 Desember 2018




PLAAF Su-35 fighter (photo : da feng)

China praised the Su-35SK's performance, but on the other hand they have made clear signs that the prospect of a possible repeat buy is very low.

According to the latest announcement from Russia, the KnAAPO aviation industry group has completed the delivery of 24 Su-35SK 4th Generation Multipurpose Combat Fighter to the PLAAF under a contract worth 2 billion USD signed in 2016.

Immediately, the Chinese Air Force published several Su-35SK fighter images of the 6th Brigade in a state of combat readiness.

Initial assessment of the PLAAF is that the Su-35's advantages are its high maneuverability thanks to the AL-41F1S 3-D vector-driven vector control engine, which has a durability of 6,000 flight hours (equivalent to combat Western engine and double Su-30) and large range.

On the one hand, China praised the features of the Su-35SK, but on the other hand they have made clear that the prospect of a repeat buy order is very low, as demonstrated by the identification of the "triangular iron" of the PLAAF, in the future has no room for the Su-35SK but only includes the J-20, J-16 and J-10.

The first weakness that China complained about the Su-35 was its avionics, which was quite normal, and was even marginalized when placed next to the latest variants of the J-11 or J-16.

China's electronics industry has made great strides in the development of many types of active-phase active-scanning radar (AESA) radars for integrated fighter jets, while the Su -35SK still uses N035 Irbis-E passive scan (PESA) backward than a generation.




PLAAF Su-35 fighter (photo : dambiev)

The issue of Su-35SK weapons is also a problem for China when it is difficult to integrate domestic air-defense missiles for the Su-35SK that are advertised as superior features such as the PL-15 R-77.

In addition, the Su-35SK uses Russia's own communications system, which is different from China, so it can not work together effectively.

Finally, the Chinese aviation industry has been self-sufficient from A to Z in all stages of production, so the use of an exotic fighter will make it difficult to make logistics, technically feasible.

http://baodatviet.vn/quoc-phong/binh-luan-quan-su/trung-quoc-tau-su-35-nhung-co-dim-hang-3370626/


----------



## NEKONEKO

*[Indo Defense 2018] MP5 Clones, 7.62mm Rifles, News from Indonesia’s Pindad*

New for the show this year was the PM-3 9x19mm blowback-operated submachine gun that takes MP5 magazines through the standard rifle magazine well used in other Pindad designs. The submachine gun was developed for use by the counter-terror forces of the Indonesian military and appears to be the result of wishing to maintain existing stocks of MP5 magazines but use them in a platform that is much more user-friendly and optics/laser/light ready. We are seeing this trend all over the world in that many LE/Military agencies have always liked the MP5 platform but are looking for ways to upgrade their submachine guns and modernize them.

PM-3

















SS3









SS2, SB2-V2, SB2-V5




credit Miles V

https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2018/12/05/indo-defense-2018-news-from-indonesias-pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Var Dracon

jek_sperrow said:


> *[Indo Defense 2018] MP5 Clones, 7.62mm Rifles, News from Indonesia’s Pindad*
> 
> New for the show this year was the PM-3 9x19mm blowback-operated submachine gun that takes MP5 magazines through the standard rifle magazine well used in other Pindad designs. The submachine gun was developed for use by the counter-terror forces of the Indonesian military and appears to be the result of wishing to maintain existing stocks of MP5 magazines but use them in a platform that is much more user-friendly and optics/laser/light ready. We are seeing this trend all over the world in that many LE/Military agencies have always liked the MP5 platform but are looking for ways to upgrade their submachine guns and modernize them.
> 
> PM-3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS2, SB2-V2, SB2-V5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit Miles V
> 
> https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2018/12/05/indo-defense-2018-news-from-indonesias-pindad



What's a SB?


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Australia extend counterterrorism cooperation agreement*
Sabtu, 8 Desember 2018 18:11 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





Chief of the Indonesian Counter-terrorism National Board (BNPT) Police Commissioner General Suhardi Alius and Australia's ambassador for counterterrorism Paul Folley sign cooperation agreement in Yogyakarta, on Friday (7/12/2018). (ANTARA News/HO)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and Australia have extended their counterterrorism cooperation agreement aimed at having a significant impact on bilateral cooperation in dealing with terrorism and violence-based extremism.

Chief of the Indonesian National Counter-terrorism Board (BNPT) Commissioner General Suhardi Alius and Australian Ambassador for Counterterrorism Paul Folley signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) to that effect during a meeting themed "Consultation and Signing Ceremony of the MoU on Countering Terrorism and Violent Extremism" in Yogyakarta on Friday.

They signed the MoU in the presence of representatives from agencies related to counterterrorism in Indonesia, including the State Intelligence Board, Coordinating Ministry for Political, Legal and Security Affairs, Financial Transaction Report and Analysis Center, Foreign Ministry, Attorney General`s Office, Law and Human Rights Ministry, Strategic Intelligence Board of the National Defense Forces, and the National Police`s Counter-terrorism Squad, Densus 88.

"Today, we extended bilateral cooperation between Indonesia and Australia and exchanged information and views related to counterterrorism between the two countries," the BNPT chief noted in a press statement.

The two countries signed the counterterrorism cooperation agreement in 2015.

Suhardi said prevention is more preferable than law enforcement and that information exchange involving ministries and institutions of the two countries is needed.

The information exchange will help the two countries prevent and identify terrorism networks, he affirmed.

"No single country is immune to terrorism. Hence, we need bilateral, regional, and global cooperation, and we have done so with Australia," he noted.

Meanwhile, Folley remarked that relations between Indonesia and Australia have run well to a level of comprehensive strategic cooperation.

At the meeting, delegations of the two countries discussed national strategy to counter terrorism, the newest Indonesian law on terrorism, and efforts to deal with violence-based extremism and terrorism funding, among others.

Folley, who led the Australian delegation to the meeting, congratulated the Indonesian government on the passage of the new terrorism law.

Reporting by Sigit Pinardi, Suharto

Editing by Sri Haryati
Editor: Yosep Hariyadi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## proka89

Marine Rouge said:


> Interesting about what Serbs can offer to us
> @proka89



It depends on what Indonesia needs. Serbian defence industry is constantly growing. Exports in 2017 were around 570 million of dollars, and we should end this year with export over 600 millions of dollars. Even though when you say Serbian defence industry, most people will know about Nora B 52 howitzer or Lazar armored vehicle..., but actually main export of SDI is ammunition. From non lethal and small arms ammunition up to up to large caliber rounds for howitzers multiple rocket launchers.... And in recent years Serbia is putting itself on the map as a country which works intensively on developing several types of guided ammunition.

What is important here is that we have a complete production when we talk about this. From the HE (like Trinitrotoluene, Penthrite, Hexogen, Octogen, PBX....), single based powders double based rocket propellants and charges, spherical powders..., fuzes, primers... up to a complete product. This allows us to offer a complete technology transfer to the interested countries. In recent years we already had some such deals completed with countries like UAE, Vietnam, Azerbaijan ....

There are also possibilities for cooperation in different areas and on different products. There is already a topic dedicated to our defence industry, and you can check it out here:
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/serbian-defense-industry.283509/page-17

But if you have some specific questions feel free to ask.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

2nd prototype of N219 Nurtanio aircraft running low speed taxi test










        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Alih Kodal Yonif M 643/WS dan Peresmian Yonif 645 Kodam Tanjungpura*
Militer
Des092018





Pangdam XII/Tpr Mayor Jenderal TNI Achmad Supriyadi, mengatakan Pembentukan Satuan Baru serta Alih Kodal merupakan bagian dari program pembangunan kekuatan dan gelar Satuan TNI AD agar lebih adaptif terhadap perkembangan lingkungan.

Sambas, Jakartagreater.com – Panglima Komando Daerah Militer (Pangdam) XII/Tanjungpura, Mayor Jenderal TNI Achmad Supriyadi, pimpin Upacara Pengalihan Komando dan Pengendalian (Kodal) Batalyon Infanteri Mekanis 643/Wanara Sakti dan Peresmian Batalyon Infanteri 645/Gardatama Yudha Brigade Infanteri 19/Khatulistiwa, pada Kamis 6-12-2018 bertempat di Markas Yonif 645/GTY, Sambas.

Dalam amanatnya, Pangdam XII/Tpr mengatakan Pembentukan Satuan Baru serta Alih Kodal merupakan bagian dari program pembangunan kekuatan dan gelar Satuan TNI Angkatan Darat agar lebih adaptif terhadap perkembangan lingkungan.

Dikatakannya juga, pada hakekatnya penataan organisasi TNI AD dalam kerangka Pembangunan Kekuatan Pokok Minimum atau Minimum Essential Force (MEF) yang dilaksanakan atas dasar konsep pertahanan berbasis kemampuan sesuai dengan kebijakan strategis TNI AD tahun 2010 – 2019.

“Perubahan Yonif 643/WNS yang semula berada di bawah kendali Korem 121/Abw berubah menjadi Yonif Mekanis 643/WNS dan beralih Kodal di bawah Kodam XII/Tpr adalah untuk memaksimalkan pengendalian, pengawasan dan koordinasi guna mendukung tugas pokok Kodam XII/Tpr serta salah satu upaya untuk menjaga keseimbangan, kesiapan operasional dan pembinaan satuan,” terang Pangdam.

Selain itu, Pangdam XII/Tpr juga menjelaskan mengenai pembentukan Yonif 645/GTY yang berkedudukan di Kab. Sambas merupakan implementasi dari perencanaan strategis TNI AD dalam pembangunan kemampuan guna menghadapi berbagai kemungkinan ancaman dan kontijensi yang dapat terjadi di wilayah perbatasan.

“Yonif 645/GTY memiliki arti sebagai Pasukan Pelindung atau Penjaga Terdepan dalam Pertempuran atau Peperangan dalam menjaga Keutuhan Wilayah NKRI, dengan semboyan ”GARDA TERDEPAN DAN BENTENG TERAKHIR NKRI, merupakan satuan tempur Kodam XII/Tpr di bawah Komando Brigade Infanteri 19/Khatulistiwa,” jelas Pangdam XII/Tpr dalam amanatnya.

Dalam kesempatan tersebut, Pangdam XII/Tpr secara resmi menandatangani prasasti satuan baru serta menyerahkan Tunggul Batalyon 645/GTY kepada Komandan Batalyon (Danyon), Mayor Inf Sugiarto di depan seluruh prajurit Yonif 645/GTY.

Pangdam juga berpesan kepada seluruh prajurit, agar memelihara serta meningkatkan kemampuan dan kesiapan tempur. “ Setiap prajurit wajib memiliki sifat dan sikap disiplin, pandai menembak, bela diri militer dan memiliki fisik yang prima serta selalu menjalin hubungan dengan seluruh lapisan masyarakat, agar kemanunggalan TNI dengan Rakyat tetap terjaga dengan baik,” pungkasnya mengakhiri.

Hadir pada acara tersebut Bupati Sambas dr Hj Juliarti Djuhardi Alwi, Danrem 121/ABW, para Asisten Kasdam 12/Tpr, beberapa Forkopimda Kab. Sambas serta seluruh prajurit Yonif 645/GTY. (tniad.mil.id)


----------



## Nike

*Roket Buatan Pindad Akan Diuji Coba di Sukabumi*
*Syahdan Alamsyah* - detikFinance




Foto: Istimewa Pindad








*Sukabumi* - Uji coba roket produk roket bernomor R-Han 122B buatan PT Pindad (Persero) rencana awal roket tersebut akan diluncurkan dari kawasan Pantai Karanghawu, Kecamatan Cisolok namun rencana bergeser menjadi ke Citarate, Banten.

Target sasaran peluncuran roket berada di daerah latihan militer Kostrad yang berlokasi di Pantai Cibenda, Kecamatan Ciemas.

"Ini merupakan program kerjanya Kementrian Pertahanan, uji coba Roket R-Hand 122B awalnya rencana peluncuran dari Cisolok, Sukabumi namun digeser peluncurannya ke daerah Citarate, Banten," kata Komandan Pos AL Palabuhanratu, Lettu Laut Ajat Sudrajat, melalui sambungan telepon dengan *detikFinance*, Minggu (9/12/2018).





Foto: Istimewa Pindad

Meskipun lokasi peluncuran bergeser, Pos AL tetap melakukan pengamanan wilayah karena roket tetap akan melintasi wilayah Teluk Palabuhanratu.

"Kita bersama seluruh jajaran tetap memberikan informasi kepada nelayan dan masyarakat terkait peluncuran ini. Tindakan pengamanan lebih ditujukan pada area yang akan dilintasi roket, yakni di kawasan laut yang berada dalam kordinat garis lurus dari Citarate ke Cibenda," terangnya.

*Baca juga: *Diuji Coba, Roket RH112B Jatuh dan Meledak di Lumajang

Senada dengan penjelasan tersebut, Komandan Rayon Militer (Danramil) 2201 Cisolok Kapten Inf. Enjang membenarkan pihaknya turut serta melakukan pengamanan jalur yang akan dilalui roket berikut mengerahkan anggota Babinsa memberitahukan ke masyarakat tentang rencana giat tersebut.

"Kita akan melakukan pengawasan jalur yang akan dilalui roket, yaitu teluk Palabuhanratu. Sejauh ini kami sudah lebih dulu memberitahukan terlebih dahulu kepada para nelayan tentang rencana kegiatan tersebut," jelasnya.




Foto: Istimewa Pindad

"Kami juga bersama-sama melakukan cek lokasi dan plot sasaran atau target dari roket tersebut," imbuhnya.

Peluncuran roket R-Han 122B akan dilaksanakan di selama dua hari, terhitung mulai hari ini. Informasi kegiatan tersebut juga dilakukan melalui selebaran dari Kemenhan melalui surat keputusan Dirjen Pothan Kemhan Nomor 01/Kep/2018. 

*(dna/dna)* 

https://m.detik.com/finance/industri/d-4335193/roket-buatan-pindad-akan-diuji-coba-di-sukabumi

*Roket Buatan Pindad Akan Diuji Coba di Sukabumi*
*Syahdan Alamsyah* - detikFinance




Foto: Istimewa Pindad








*Sukabumi* - Uji coba roket produk roket bernomor R-Han 122B buatan PT Pindad (Persero) rencana awal roket tersebut akan diluncurkan dari kawasan Pantai Karanghawu, Kecamatan Cisolok namun rencana bergeser menjadi ke Citarate, Banten.

Target sasaran peluncuran roket berada di daerah latihan militer Kostrad yang berlokasi di Pantai Cibenda, Kecamatan Ciemas.

"Ini merupakan program kerjanya Kementrian Pertahanan, uji coba Roket R-Hand 122B awalnya rencana peluncuran dari Cisolok, Sukabumi namun digeser peluncurannya ke daerah Citarate, Banten," kata Komandan Pos AL Palabuhanratu, Lettu Laut Ajat Sudrajat, melalui sambungan telepon dengan *detikFinance*, Minggu (9/12/2018).





Foto: Istimewa Pindad

Meskipun lokasi peluncuran bergeser, Pos AL tetap melakukan pengamanan wilayah karena roket tetap akan melintasi wilayah Teluk Palabuhanratu.

"Kita bersama seluruh jajaran tetap memberikan informasi kepada nelayan dan masyarakat terkait peluncuran ini. Tindakan pengamanan lebih ditujukan pada area yang akan dilintasi roket, yakni di kawasan laut yang berada dalam kordinat garis lurus dari Citarate ke Cibenda," terangnya.

*Baca juga: *Diuji Coba, Roket RH112B Jatuh dan Meledak di Lumajang

Senada dengan penjelasan tersebut, Komandan Rayon Militer (Danramil) 2201 Cisolok Kapten Inf. Enjang membenarkan pihaknya turut serta melakukan pengamanan jalur yang akan dilalui roket berikut mengerahkan anggota Babinsa memberitahukan ke masyarakat tentang rencana giat tersebut.

"Kita akan melakukan pengawasan jalur yang akan dilalui roket, yaitu teluk Palabuhanratu. Sejauh ini kami sudah lebih dulu memberitahukan terlebih dahulu kepada para nelayan tentang rencana kegiatan tersebut," jelasnya.




Foto: Istimewa Pindad

"Kami juga bersama-sama melakukan cek lokasi dan plot sasaran atau target dari roket tersebut," imbuhnya.

Peluncuran roket R-Han 122B akan dilaksanakan di selama dua hari, terhitung mulai hari ini. Informasi kegiatan tersebut juga dilakukan melalui selebaran dari Kemenhan melalui surat keputusan Dirjen Pothan Kemhan Nomor 01/Kep/2018. 

*(dna/dna)* 

https://m.detik.com/finance/industri/d-4335193/roket-buatan-pindad-akan-diuji-coba-di-sukabumi


----------



## MZmpt

Marine Rouge said:


> *Roket Buatan Pindad Akan Diuji Coba di Sukabumi*
> *Syahdan Alamsyah* - detikFinance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Istimewa Pindad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sukabumi* - Uji coba roket produk roket bernomor R-Han 122B buatan PT Pindad (Persero) rencana awal roket tersebut akan diluncurkan dari kawasan Pantai Karanghawu, Kecamatan Cisolok namun rencana bergeser menjadi ke Citarate, Banten.
> 
> Target sasaran peluncuran roket berada di daerah latihan militer Kostrad yang berlokasi di Pantai Cibenda, Kecamatan Ciemas.
> 
> "Ini merupakan program kerjanya Kementrian Pertahanan, uji coba Roket R-Hand 122B awalnya rencana peluncuran dari Cisolok, Sukabumi namun digeser peluncurannya ke daerah Citarate, Banten," kata Komandan Pos AL Palabuhanratu, Lettu Laut Ajat Sudrajat, melalui sambungan telepon dengan *detikFinance*, Minggu (9/12/2018).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Istimewa Pindad
> 
> Meskipun lokasi peluncuran bergeser, Pos AL tetap melakukan pengamanan wilayah karena roket tetap akan melintasi wilayah Teluk Palabuhanratu.
> 
> "Kita bersama seluruh jajaran tetap memberikan informasi kepada nelayan dan masyarakat terkait peluncuran ini. Tindakan pengamanan lebih ditujukan pada area yang akan dilintasi roket, yakni di kawasan laut yang berada dalam kordinat garis lurus dari Citarate ke Cibenda," terangnya.
> 
> *Baca juga: *Diuji Coba, Roket RH112B Jatuh dan Meledak di Lumajang
> 
> Senada dengan penjelasan tersebut, Komandan Rayon Militer (Danramil) 2201 Cisolok Kapten Inf. Enjang membenarkan pihaknya turut serta melakukan pengamanan jalur yang akan dilalui roket berikut mengerahkan anggota Babinsa memberitahukan ke masyarakat tentang rencana giat tersebut.
> 
> "Kita akan melakukan pengawasan jalur yang akan dilalui roket, yaitu teluk Palabuhanratu. Sejauh ini kami sudah lebih dulu memberitahukan terlebih dahulu kepada para nelayan tentang rencana kegiatan tersebut," jelasnya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Istimewa Pindad
> 
> "Kami juga bersama-sama melakukan cek lokasi dan plot sasaran atau target dari roket tersebut," imbuhnya.
> 
> Peluncuran roket R-Han 122B akan dilaksanakan di selama dua hari, terhitung mulai hari ini. Informasi kegiatan tersebut juga dilakukan melalui selebaran dari Kemenhan melalui surat keputusan Dirjen Pothan Kemhan Nomor 01/Kep/2018.
> 
> *(dna/dna)*
> 
> https://m.detik.com/finance/industri/d-4335193/roket-buatan-pindad-akan-diuji-coba-di-sukabumi
> 
> *Roket Buatan Pindad Akan Diuji Coba di Sukabumi*
> *Syahdan Alamsyah* - detikFinance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Istimewa Pindad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sukabumi* - Uji coba roket produk roket bernomor R-Han 122B buatan PT Pindad (Persero) rencana awal roket tersebut akan diluncurkan dari kawasan Pantai Karanghawu, Kecamatan Cisolok namun rencana bergeser menjadi ke Citarate, Banten.
> 
> Target sasaran peluncuran roket berada di daerah latihan militer Kostrad yang berlokasi di Pantai Cibenda, Kecamatan Ciemas.
> 
> "Ini merupakan program kerjanya Kementrian Pertahanan, uji coba Roket R-Hand 122B awalnya rencana peluncuran dari Cisolok, Sukabumi namun digeser peluncurannya ke daerah Citarate, Banten," kata Komandan Pos AL Palabuhanratu, Lettu Laut Ajat Sudrajat, melalui sambungan telepon dengan *detikFinance*, Minggu (9/12/2018).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Istimewa Pindad
> 
> Meskipun lokasi peluncuran bergeser, Pos AL tetap melakukan pengamanan wilayah karena roket tetap akan melintasi wilayah Teluk Palabuhanratu.
> 
> "Kita bersama seluruh jajaran tetap memberikan informasi kepada nelayan dan masyarakat terkait peluncuran ini. Tindakan pengamanan lebih ditujukan pada area yang akan dilintasi roket, yakni di kawasan laut yang berada dalam kordinat garis lurus dari Citarate ke Cibenda," terangnya.
> 
> *Baca juga: *Diuji Coba, Roket RH112B Jatuh dan Meledak di Lumajang
> 
> Senada dengan penjelasan tersebut, Komandan Rayon Militer (Danramil) 2201 Cisolok Kapten Inf. Enjang membenarkan pihaknya turut serta melakukan pengamanan jalur yang akan dilalui roket berikut mengerahkan anggota Babinsa memberitahukan ke masyarakat tentang rencana giat tersebut.
> 
> "Kita akan melakukan pengawasan jalur yang akan dilalui roket, yaitu teluk Palabuhanratu. Sejauh ini kami sudah lebih dulu memberitahukan terlebih dahulu kepada para nelayan tentang rencana kegiatan tersebut," jelasnya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Istimewa Pindad
> 
> "Kami juga bersama-sama melakukan cek lokasi dan plot sasaran atau target dari roket tersebut," imbuhnya.
> 
> Peluncuran roket R-Han 122B akan dilaksanakan di selama dua hari, terhitung mulai hari ini. Informasi kegiatan tersebut juga dilakukan melalui selebaran dari Kemenhan melalui surat keputusan Dirjen Pothan Kemhan Nomor 01/Kep/2018.
> 
> *(dna/dna)*
> 
> https://m.detik.com/finance/industri/d-4335193/roket-buatan-pindad-akan-diuji-coba-di-sukabumi


*Roket R Han 122B Diluncurkan, Ledakan Terdengar di Ciemas Sukabumi*





*
SUKABIMIUPDATE.com* - Roket R-Han 122 B sudah diluncurkan bibir pantai Citarate, Desa Cirendeu, Kecamatan Bayah, Kabupaten Lebak, Provinsi Banten. Melintasi perairan Palabuhanratu menuju target sasaran di Komplek Daerah Latihan (Rahlat) Kostrad Cibenda, Desa Mandrajaya, Kecamatan Ciemas, Kabupaten Sukabumi.

Pantauan sukabumiupdate.com, di Komplek Daerah Latihan (Rahlat) Kostrad Cibenda, Desa Mandrajaya, Kecamatan Ciemas, Kabupaten Sukabumi ini, terdengar beberapa kali suara ledakan tapi tak ada percikan api. Adapun target sasaran lesan terlihat jelas dari Kostrad Cibenda.

Pada hari pertama uji coba, Minggu (9/12/2018) ada lima roket yang akan diluncurkan. Uji coba roket R-Han ini akan berlangsung selama dua hari hingga Senin (10/12/2018).

Roket pertama diluncurkan pukul 11.13 wib dan roket kedua menyusul 42 menit kemudian. kedua roket ini mendarat di sekitar target sasaran. Roket pertama dan kedua jatuh tak jauh dari titik sasaran.






_Jalur lintasan roket R Han 122B uji coba Sukabumi. (Foto: Istimewa)._

Target sasaran roket R HAN 1228, berupa lesan (papan target) khusus berwarna orange, yang diletaknya dipunggung perbukitan Cibenda. Reporter _*sukabumiupdate.com*_, pun hanya bisa melihat lokasi pemantauan yang berjarak lebih dari dua kilometer meter dari titik target.

Rencananya tiga roket lainnya akan diluncurkan siang ini setelah proses evaluasi. Sayangnya sejumlah perwira TNI yang ada di lokasi tidak bersedia dimintai keterangan.
https://sukabumiupdate.com/detail/s...uncurkan-Ledakan-Terdengar-di-Ciemas-Sukabumi


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

*What’s Next for Indonesia-Italy Military Ties?*
The latest iteration of a new defense meeting gave a glimpse of some of the ongoing cooperation between both sides.





By Prashanth Parameswaran
December 06, 2018


Last week, Indonesia and Italy held the second iteration of their new joint defense cooperation committee meeting. The interaction spotlighted some of the ongoing activity on the security side between the two countries, which has been growing in recent years.

Indonesia maintains defense ties with a wide range of partners, and Italy is on that list. Defense collaboration between the two sides has included several aspects including port visits, defense equipment transfers, and some education and training. That has continued on over the past few years, including the delivery of armored personnel carriers.

One of the mechanisms established to manage ties was the Indonesia-Italy Joint Defense Cooperation Committee (JDCC). Both sides had begun holding the meeting following agreement on the terms of reference for joint defense cooperation inked in October 2016, with a plan to continue to hold regular iterations of the JDCC every two years.

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
Last week, the defense aspect of the relationship was in focus again with the holding of the second iteration of the Indonesia-Italy JDCC. The meeting was held on November 27 at Borobudur Hotel in Jakarta, and it was led by the heads of the defense ministries on both sides – Nicolo Falsaperna and Hadiyan Sumintaatmadja.

According to Indonesia’s defense ministry (KEMHAN), the meeting itself saw both sides review areas within the defense relationship as well as exploring potential areas for further collaboration as well. For instance, Sumintaatmadja noted that 57 Indonesian military personnel have completed education and training in Italy up to 2018, and noted that this was a key area within broader ties.

Defense industry was another focus of talks. Apart from the official meeting itself, the Italian delegation got to interact with parts of the Indonesian defense industry, with visits to PT Pindad and PT Len in Bandung. While such interactions with defense industry are not entirely new, they nonetheless emphasized ongoing efforts to actually concretize some of the conversations the two countries have had in this area.

Unsurprisingly, neither side disclosed any specifics about exactly what they would look to boost in the future in terms of areas of cooperation, with Sumintaatmadja merely saying that he looked forward to some opportunities being realized and then implemented by relevant ministries and agencies. But as Indonesia and Italy look to advance their defense ties in the coming years, this joint committee meeting will be among the forums to look at to judge the extent to which collaboration on the defense side is actually being advanced.

https://thediplomat.com/2018/12/whats-next-for-indonesia-italy-military-ties/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia-Japan 2045 Project Need to be Reviewed Periodically: VP




TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Vice President Jusuf Kalla said that Indonesia-Japan 2045 Development Project that was aimed at advancing the peoples of the two nations needed to be reviewed periodically.

"Conditions in 2045 will be vary different from those of today. Therefore, I suggest that there should be periodic reviews for adjustment," the vice president said on Saturday.

Kalla made the statement when he was attending the event of 2045 Project Reception and the 10th Anniversary of Economic Research Institute for ASEAN and East Asia ceremony at Dharmawangsa Hotel Jakarta.

The vice president said Indonesia and Japan could prepare a bright future for the peoples of the two countries through the 2045 Project program.

He said that the project was also expected to bring important roles to Indonesia and Japan in global development.

With periodic reviews of 2045 Project, the cooperation between Indonesia and Japan could be carried out based on the need of the two nations in accordance with global economic and political developments.

"We need improvement and modernizing agreements to face the dynamism of new world trade paradigm. In this case, Japan could contribute to the goals of our target," he added.

The 2045 Project is a cooperation program launched to mark the 60th anniversary of Indonesia-Japan diplomatic relations.

It constitutes a projection of Indonesia`s development in the fields of economy, politics and social in 2045.

Vice President Kalla hoped that through the 2045 Project, development in Indonesia and Japan would be realized to provide benefits to the peoples of both countries and to improve bilateral relations.

"I hope that with the 2045 Project, a good and friendly relationship between Indonesia and Japan will increase and bring benefits to our societies," said Vice President Jusuf Kalla.

There will be research related to the 2045 Project which involves various studies to identify challenges and potential for Indonesia`s development. The results of the research will be submitted to the government, policy makers, academics and the public.

In the face of the year 2045, Indonesia and Japan are expected to achieve three common goals, namely *maintaining democracy and becoming the largest maritime country; entering the top five positions in the global economy; and achieving a better quality of life through the Sustainable Development Goals*.

https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2018/...5-Project-Need-to-be-Reviewed-Periodically-VP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Selasa,11 Desember 2018 | 18:08:03 WIB



*JAKARTA (RIAUSKY.COM) *- Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto mengungkap bahwa telah membeli 6 unit pesawat viking dari Kanada yang difungsikan untuk mengantisipasi kebakaran lahan yang kerap terjadi di wilayah Provinsi Riau dan lainnya.

"Saat ini 6 unit pesawat tersebut dititipkan di Skudron Malang," kata Panglima TNI ditemui di Jakarta, akhir pekan pertama Desember 2018.

Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto mengatakan, pembelian pesawat tersebut sesuai dengan perintah Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) yang tidak menginginkan terjadinya kebakaran hutan dan lahan di Riau dan wilayah lainnya sebagai penyebab bencana kabut asap.

Dia katakan, cukup sudah selama lebih 17 tahun Riau terbelenggu asap yang tentu memberi dampak terhadap perekonomian daerah.



Supirman, Staf Khusus Menko Kemaritiman Lihut Binsar Panjaitan secara terpisah mengatakan dirinya juga telah bertemu dengan Panglima TNI dan mendengar langsung terkait pembelian 6 unit pesawat tersebut.

"Ini adalah bentuk kepedulian pusat, kepedulian Presiden Jokowi, dan kepedulian TNI terhadap Provinsi Riau," kata Supirman yang juga Caleg DPR RI Dapil Riau I dari Partai Golkar ini.*(R07/Mcr)

https://riausky.com/mobile/detailbe...ntisipasi-kebakaran-hutan-dan-lahan-riau.html

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Industry
*Indonesia looks to widen KFX/IFX involvement despite economic pressure*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Weekly
11 December 2018
Indonesia is looking to involve wider elements of its national defence industry in its joint programme with South Korea to develop and build the next-generation KFX/IFX fighter aircraft, industry officials in Jakarta have said.

The plan is being developed despite the Indonesian government’s stated intention to renegotiate its involvement in the KFX/IFX programme primarily because of growing economic constraints in the country.

In a recent press conference hosted by state-owned PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), which is collaborating on the KFX/IFX with Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI), officials said the company is committed to continuing its engagement in the development programme, which, they added, is now “20% complete”.

https://www.janes.com/article/85121...kfx-ifx-involvement-despite-economic-pressure​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## toke115

TAIFIB-2 MARINIR

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## trishna_amṛta

jek_sperrow said:


> *Indonesia-Japan 2045 Project Need to be Reviewed Periodically: VP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Vice President Jusuf Kalla said that Indonesia-Japan 2045 Development Project that was aimed at advancing the peoples of the two nations needed to be reviewed periodically.
> 
> "Conditions in 2045 will be vary different from those of today. Therefore, I suggest that there should be periodic reviews for adjustment," the vice president said on Saturday.



I strongly agree with periodic review, however there should be a long term framework regarding the bilateral relation which covered common vision & objectives of both countries.

For me, the year 2040 (hopefully I'm still alive by that time) is gonna be the start of a new global uncertainty. There is a unwritten consensus among those of us whose playing / tweaking AI, is that in the year 2040 there is strong possibility the world may see the first General Purpose AI or a fully Sentient AI. And the very fact that there is a machine that could out think / outwit, out live us as the dominant species in this planet will dramatically change every aspect of our daily life in a way we never foreseen before, and that alone is more than enough to scare the heck out of me.

BTW doesn't this post should be in Indonesia Economic Forum instead of Defence..?


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

*Perkuat Kemanan Lalu Lintas di Perbatasan, Bakamla Luncurkan 3 Kapal Patroli*
Kamis, 13 Desember 2018 | 20:28 WIB







*BATAM, KOMPAS.com* - Badan Keamanan Laut (Bakamla) RI kembali meluncurkan tiga kapal patroli karya anak bangsa yang dikerjakan PT Citra Shipyard, Tanjung Uncang, Batam, Kamis (13/12/2018).

Menariknya, nama ketiga Kapal Negara (KN) ini diambil dari nama pulau terluar Indonesia, yakni KN Pulau Nipah 8001, KN Pulau Marore 8002, serta KN Pulau Dana 8003.

Kapal Patroli ini berspesifikasi panjang 80 meter, lebar 7,90 meter, tinggi 14,4 meter dengan kecepatan hingga mencapai 22 knot, dan memiliki mesin penggerak 2 unit MAN/18VP185TM.

Plt Deputi Operasi Laut Laksma Bakamla Guntur Wahyudi mengatakan, pembangunan tiga unit kapal patroli Bakamla kelas 80 meter ini tentunya memiliki makna yang sangat strategis bagi industri pertahanan dan keamanan nasional.

Hal ini bertujuan untuk menjaga kedaulatan wilayah perairan Indonesia dan wilayah yurisdiksi Indonesia.

Tak hanya itu, hal ini juga membuktikan bahwa putra-putri bangsa Indonesia mampu melaksanakan tugas sesuai dengan fungsi penyelenggaraan industri pertahanan dan keamanan, yaitu mengembangkan teknologi industri perkapalan yang bermanfaat bagi pertahanan, keamanan, dan kepentingan nasional lainnya.

"Keberhasilan pembangunan kapal ini juga menjadi bukti kemampuan putra-putri Indonesia untuk memberikan kontribusinya dalam penguasaan bidang teknologi perkapalan nasional," kata Guntur, Kamis (13/12/2018).

"Sekaligus salah satu solusi konkret dalam mengurangi ketergantungan dari negara lain terkait dengan pengadaan kapal patroli di masa yang akan datang," kata dia menambahkan.

Ketiga kapal ini, nantinya juga diharapkan mampu meningkatkan kekuatan dan kemampuan Bakamla RI, khususnya bagi kebutuhan unsur operasional dalam mengemban tugasnya melakukan patroli keamanan dan keselamatan.

Selain itu, kehadiran kapal ini juga menjadi bagian penting dalam mendukung terwujudnya negara Indonesia sebagai poros maritim dunia.

"Dengan penambahan tiga kapal ini, saat ini bakamla memiliki 10 kapal patroli," pungkas dia.

https://regional.kompas.com/read/20...-perbatasan-bakamla-luncurkan-3-kapal-patroli

Indonesian coast guard launched 3 new locally built OPV 80 meters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia must be strong: Marsudi*
Jumat, 14 Desember 2018 09:49 WIB - 4 Views

Reporter: Antara





Indonesia must be strong and its economy must grow well, so that it would not be bullied or made fun of, Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi stated in front of students of the Law Faculty of Pancasila University on Thursday. (13/12). (ANTARA News/ Aria Cindyara)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia must be strong and its economy must grow well, so that it would not be bullied or made fun of, Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi stated in front of students of the Law Faculty of Pancasila University here on Thursday.

"Indonesia must be strong, and its economy must grow well to maintain stability, because if we are weak, we will be bullied and made fun of," she stated in a general lecture.

Marsudi praised the Djuanda Declaration, which is commemorated as Nusantara (archipelago) Day on Dec 13, as a great achievement of the country`s diplomacy that people have now enjoyed as a fundamental concept of the declaration that had been put in the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS) 1982 to recognize the country as an archipelagic state.

She noted that Indonesia has always used the concept of negotiations so far, including dealing with maritime borders, with other countries.

"This is a commemoration of a great achievement," she remarked, referring to the Nusantara Day.

Quoting other diplomatic achievements, Marsudi referred to the country`s involvement in the issue of protection and its contribution to peace efforts.

She added that the world`s trust in Indonesia has been reflected by the country`s appointment as a member of the UN Security Council.

"This is not easy, but thank God, we have been able to win it and carry it out well," she explained.

Border negotiations with Malaysia have also been advanced and marked by achievements in the maritime negotiations, which is yet to be formalized.

Marsuid elaborated that Indonesia has always striven to settle the border issue as it is very important to prevent incidents. Hence, maritime as well as land border negotiations must be continued.

"The challenges are always big, but we believe negotiations may give good results," she added.

Marsudi returned from the UN Summit to ratify Global Migration Agreement in Marrakesh, Morroco, on Dec 10 and 11.

She noted that the issue of migration is very important for Indonesia, because millions of its citizens are working abroad.

Migration has become a choice for people to have better livelihood and also to escape the political or economic instability in their countries, she pointed out.

She noted that the country`s solidarity with migration was evident by the priority it gives to the protection of citizens who need help.

When evacuating Indonesian citizens in Yemen from the port of Aden, there were other countries that had asked Indonesia to help take their citizens in Aden.

"When it comes to human beings, there is no issue of whose citizens need to be helped first," she explained.

On the occasion, Marsudi also referred to Indonesia`s stance to fully support Palestine to gain independence. "This is a mandate of the constitution. We continue to support Palestine," she pointed out.

Reporting by Feru Lantara, Yoseph Hariyadi


Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

*President again meets with the donor of aircraft RI-001 in Aceh*
Sabtu, 15 Desember 2018 04:51 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: antara





President Joko Widodo when meeting with Nyak Sandang in the VVIP Room at Sultan Iskandar Muda Airport, Aceh Besar, Friday evening (12/14/2018). (Bayu Prasetyo)

Aceh Besar (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo received the first contributor to the Indonesia Dakota RI-001 Seulawah, Nyak Sandang.

In a meeting held on Friday afternoon in the VVIP room of Sultan Iskandar Muda Airport, Aceh Besar, Nyak Sandang was accompanied by his 7th son, Khaidar (45).

Khaidar explained that the purpose of Nyak Sandang`s arrival (91) was to find out about Jokowi`s plan to go to the Holy Land of Mecca.

During his first meeting with President Joko Widodo at the Merdeka Palace in Jakarta in March 2018, Nyak Sandang had asked about the pilgrimage.

But because he was worried and took into consideration the health and age of Nyak Sandang, Jokowi offered to worship the Umrah.

In addition, Nyak Sandang also conveyed a request for the construction of a mosque in his village of Gampung Luht, Jaya District, Aceh Jaya district.

"There are no mosques. There are prayer rooms. But if the mosque has a pole for nine years, it is not built," Khaidar explained.

According to Khaidar, the assistance Nyak Sandang had received was eye treatment.

Nyak Sandang's eyes, who suffered from cataract, had been operated on at Gatot Subroto Army Hospital and is now better. .

Nyak Sandang is the owner of a government debt statement or the purchase of the Seulawah Dakota RI-001 aircraft.

He met President Jokowi at the Jakarta Palace in March 2018 bringing the letter facilitated by a volunteer and a private TV station leaving for the Jakarta Capital City, and on Wednesday (21/3), met President Jokowi at the Merdeka Palace.

At that time, Nyak Sandang requested cataract surgery, built a mosque in Aceh Jaya District, and helped perform the Hajj.

Reporting by Bayu Prasetyo
Editing by Eliswan
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

Marshall Hadi is visiting fort Myer and Airlington National cemetery in us, part of his working schedule visit to US


----------



## Nike

*15 Desember 2018*



Upgrade F-16A/B TNI AU dengan Sniper Targeting Pod (image : Lockheed Martin)

JAKARTA - Komandan Angkatan Udara Pasifik Amerika Serikat Jenderal CQ Brown JR menemui Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna, di Markas Besar Angkatan Udara (Mabes AU), Cilangkap, Jakarta, Kamis (14/12/2018). 

Kedatangan Brown untuk mempererat persahabatan AU Amerika Serikat dan TNI AU, sekaligus membahas peluang kerja sama keamanan dan peningkatan kemampuan pesawat tempur F-16A/B dan F-16C/D TNI AU serta potensi pengadaan pesawat F-16 Viper.

"Selain itu juga membahas kemampuan awak pesawat melalui latihan bersama hingga tingkat pelatihan senjata canggih," kata Yuyu dalam keterangannya, Jumat (14/12/2018)

Hadir dalam acara tersebut, Wakil KSAU Marsdya TNI Wieko Syofyan, Koorsahli KSAU Marsda TNI Umar Sugeng Hariyono, Pangkohanudnas Marsda TNI Imran Baidirus, dan sebagainya.

Sementara Jenderal CQ Brown Jr datang bersama jajaran Komando Anngkatan Udaran Pasifik Amerika Serkat.

(SindoNews)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Swipe left.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Swipe left.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



The sky is ours


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*TNI AU Bangun Skadron Baru untuk Koopsau III*

16 Desember 2018





TNI AU berencana membangun empat skadron baru di Koopsau III meliputi skuadron angkut di Biak, skadron pesawat tanpa awak di Timika, skadron helikopter di Jayapura dan skadron pesawat tempur di Biak atau Kupang (photo : Bayu Agus Wibowo)

BIAK NUMFOR, TIMEX–Peresmian Komando Operasi Angkatan Udara (Koopsau) III oleh Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto Mei lalu bukan sekadar seremoni. Pasca diresmikan, TNI AU menggenjot pengembangan kotama tersebut. Di antaranya dengan membangun skadron baru di wilayah timur Indonesia. Mulai skadron angkut sampai skadron tempur.

*Skadron 27 (Angkut) di Lanud Manahua : CN-235*

Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna menyampaikan bahwa saat ini TNI AU sudah memulai pembangunan Skadron 27 Pangkalan Udara (Lanud) Manuhua. ”Pesawatnya adalah CN 235,” ungkap pria yang akrab dipanggil Yuyu itu. Kehadiran skadron tersebut diharapkan bisa turut meningkatkan mobilitas masyarakat Papua.

Untuk menambah daya angkut, TNI AU juga bakal membangun Skadron 33 di Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin di Makassar. Menurut Yuyu, saat ini instansinya sedang mengerjakan infrastruktur untuk melengkapi skadron tersebut. ”Target saya akan diresmikan Maret atau April (tahun depan),” kata orang nomor satu di matra udara itu.

Tentu saja bukan hanya itu, TNI AU juga sudah punya rencana membangun skadron baru di Jayapura. Sesuai kebutuhan dan tuntutan operasi, skadron yang dibangun di ibu kota Papua itu berupa skadron helikopter. ”Karena kami ketahui di sana fungsi helikopter sangat dibutuhkan. Jadi, akan kami bangun di sana,” jelas Yuyu.





Helikopter EC-725 Cougar TNI AU (photo : Teemu Tuuri)

*Skadron Helikopter di Jayapura : EC-725 Cougar*

Namun demikian, pembangunan skadron helikopter di Papua tidak bisa secepat pembangunan Skadron 27 dan Skadron 33. Sebab, TNI AU harus kedatangan helikopter baru yang mereka pesan. Yuyu menyampaikan bahwa saat ini instansinya tengah memproses pengadaan sembilan unit helikopter EC 725 Cougar. ”Jadi, yang terbaru,” tegasnya.

Pengadaan helikopter itu tidak bisa cepat lantaran perlu waktu paling sedikit 36 bulan sampai selesai. Artinya, baru tiga tahun ke depan helikopter itu menjadi bagian keluarga besar alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) TNI AU. ”Sehingga terpaksa pembentukan skadron helikopter itu kami tunda dulu,” beber Yuyu.

Namun demikian, perwira tinggi (pati) TNI AU berdarah Sunda tersebut memastikan bahwa pembentukan skadron helikopter di Jayapura segera dilaksanakan setelah pengadaan selesai. ”Nanti mungkin akan dilsakanakan pada 2020 atau 2021. Menyesuaikan dengan kedatangan pesawatnya,” ungkap KSAU.

*Skadron Tempur di Biak*

Lebih lanjut, Yuyu menuturkan, saat ini instansinya lebih dulu menuntaskan pembangunan markas komando atau mako Koopsau III di Biak. ”Sekarang sedang dilaksanakan pembangunan infrastruktur di sana,” ungkapnya. Dia berharap besar mako dan bangunan-bangunan penunjang lainnya sudah selesai dibangun tahun depan.

Targetnya, pertengahan tahun depan Yuyu sudah bisa meresmikan mako tersebut. Menurut dia, anggaran yang diberikan pemerintan sebanyak Rp 500 miliar sangat memadai untuk membangun mako Koopsau II berikut bangunan penunjang lainnya. ”Jadi, anggaran yang disediakan oleh pemerintah cukup banyak untuk membangun Koopsau III,” ujarnya.

Yuyu mengakui sangat terbatu dengan kebijakan pemerintah. Dukungan anggaran yang diberikan sejauh ini, sambung dia, menunjukan bahwa perhatian pemerintah terhadap pengembangan TNI sangat besar. Khususnya untuk TNI AU. ”Lebih khusus lagi di wilayah timur. Terus dilaksanakan pembangunan,” kata dia.

Keberadaan Koopsau III di Papua memang penting. Bukan sekedar melengkapi kehadiran kotama baru dari TNI AD dan TNI AL di sana, melainkan penting untuk memastikan kedaulatan wilayah udara di bagian timur Indonesia. Sebab, selama ini belum ada kotama TNI AU di wilayah tersebut.

Kepala Staf Koopsau III Marsekal Pertama TNI I Wayan Sulaba menyebutka, ke depan Koopsau III juga bakal punya skadron tempur di Biak. Sehingga tidak terus menerus mengandalkan skadron tempur dari Makassar. ”Mudah-midahan 2024 sudah terpenuhi,” ujarnya. Keberadaan skadron tempur dibutuhkan untuk satuan pemukul dengan pesawat tempurnya.

(Timor Express)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Local Amphibious Aircraft version of N219 to be prepared.


*PT DI Mulai Persiapkan N219 Versi Amphibi*

17 Desember 2018





Kunjungan kerja Tim N219 ke Aerocet Inc (photos : IMF)

Melihat kembali proses sertifikasi N219, semula direncanakan sertifikat dapat diperoleh pada akhir 2018 namun seperti kita ketahui bersama proses sertifikasi baru akan selesai sebelum Maret 2019. Sertifikat dikeluarkan oleh Direktorat Kelaikan Udara dan Pengoperasian Pesawat Udara (DKUPP) Dirjen Perhubungan Udara Kementerian Perhubungan.





Lalu bagaimana program pengembangan N219 versi amfibi yang semula direncanakan setelah sertifikasi? Ternyata tetap berjalan sesuai rencana awal yaitu pada akhir 2018 desain versi amfibi mulai berjalan. Pada akhir Oktober lalu dilakukan kunjungan Tim N219 ke fasilitas produksi Aerocet untuk mendapatkan gambaran nyata tentang alat apung amfibi/pengapung amfibi (amphibious floats). Alat ini diperlukan agar pesawat dapat melakukan pendaratan dan mengambang di atas air.






Aerocet Inc adalah perusahaan pemasok pengapung amfibi komposit terkemuka dari USA. Indonesia ternyata bukan negara baru bagi Aerocet, ternyata perusahan ini pernah mendapatkan sertifikasi dari Direktorat Jenderal Perhubungan Udara (DGCA - Directorate General of Civil Aviation) pada tahun 2016 untuk produk sepasang Alat Apung Amfibi (Amphibious Floats) tipe 6650 yang dipasang pada pesawat Quest Aircraft - Kodiak 100 yang di Indonesia biasa digunakan oleh misionaris MAF.





Amphibious floats Aerocet telah dilengkapi dengan roda pendarat, sehingga pesawat dapat mendarat di air dan darat (photo : Aerocet)


Kodiak 100 adalah pesawat dengan 9 penumpang, panjang 10,4 m dan MTOW 3,2 ton tentu berbeda dengan N219 dengan 19 penumpang, panjang 26,3 m dan MTOW 22,0 ton, namun itu tentu bukan masalah bagi Aerocet untuk menentukan pengapung amfibi yang cocok, Aerocet sudah berpengalaman melaksanakan pekerjaan pengapung amfibi pada pesawat Cessna, Cub Crafters, De Havilland Canada (DHC), Piper dan Quest.

Pengapung amfibi buatan Aerocet dengan bahan komposit ringan diklaim mampu menghilangkan kebocoran dan korosi dari pengapung aluminium yang lebih berat sehingga mengurangi waktu dan biaya pemeliharaan. Aerocet juga mendapatkan paten penuh atas "Oil-Bath Wheels" yang ada dalam pengapung, sehingga meminimalisir pemeliharaan bantalan (bearing) pengapung.





DHC-6 Viking 400 pesawat berkapasitas 19 penumpang varian amfibi (photo : Viking Air)

Namun demikian, jika PT DI akan menggunakan acuan pesawat yang sekelas dengan N219 yaitu DHC-6, yang sama-sama mempunyai kapasitas 19 penumpang, saat ini alat apung yang digunakan adalah buatan Wipaire Inc USA, dimana tipe yang digunakan adalah Wipline 13000 Floats yang berikuran panjang 9,88 m, terbuat dari bahan komposit lapis aluminium, untuk melayani pesawat DHC-6 dengan panjang total 15,77m. 

Kita tunggu desain definitif N219 versi amfibi ini muncul, kita harapkan pesawat amfibi ini dapat berjalan sesuai skedul yang ada.

(Defense Studies)

NurW di 07.27

http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2018/12/pt-di-mulai-persiapkan-n219-versi.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Unofficial lanes at Indonesia-Malaysia border area already closed*
Senin, 17 Desember 2018 07:45 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu (right) talks with Malaysian Defense Minister Haji Mohamad bin Sabu while attending the 41st Session of the Malaysia Indonesia General Border Committee (GBC MaIindo) 2018 in Kuta, Bali, Thursday (11/15/2018). . ANTARA Photo/Satya Bati/pras.

Putussibau, W Kalimantan, Dec 16 (ANTARA News) - Five unofficial small lanes at the Indonesia-Malaysia border area in the West Kalimantan Provincial district of Kapuas Hulu have been officially closed.

The closure of unofficial small lanes locally called "rat lanes" was carried out by using excavators on Sunday at 11:30 a.m. local time in an effort to prevent smuggling practices from both Malaysia and Indonesia, the task force commander of the two countries` border area Lt.Col. Imam Wicaksana said when contacted here on Sunday.

"The closure of the rat lanes is our response to the rampant smugglings of drugs and other illegal goods," Imam explained.

He further said if the illegal smuggling is not prevented, this would be very detrimental to the state and the Indonesian people particularly in the economic sector.

Imam expressed hope that the closure of rat lanes can reduce the illegal activities on the border areas, and it would no longer threat to the economic independence of the community.

In the meantime, deputy Kapuas Hulu District Antonius L Ain Pamero said, the closure of the rat lanes was a history as it was the first time that the illegal border crossing lanes could be closed for the common interest.
Editor: Andi Abdussalam

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


----------



## Nike

https://www.indomiliter.com/isotrex...rmada-rantis-lapis-baja-polri-dalam-misi-pbb/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*BESOK, PANGKALAN KAPAL SELAM DI NATUNA DIRESMIKAN*
17 DESEMBER 2018 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR




_Prajurit TNI menggelar geladi bersih, Minggu (16/ 12), sebelum upacara peresmian Pangkalan Kapal Selam TNI AL di Selat Lampa, Natuna. (Sindo Batam)_

Pertahanan Indonesia makin kuat dengan adanya Pangkalan Kapal Selam TNI AL di Selat Lampa, Natuna. Rencananya, pangkalan ini akan diresmikan oleh Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto besok, 18 Desember 2018.

Dilansir dari laman _Sindo Batam (17/ 12)_, Sebagai persiapan peresmian, prajurit TNI menggelar geladi bersih upacara dengan parade pasukan yang terdiri dari Batalyon Komposit dan Kompi Komposit Marinir. Geladi bersih itu disaksikan langsung oleh Kamandan Komando Resort Militer (Danrem) 033/ Wira Pratama (WP) Brigjen TNI Gabriel Lema, Komandam Pangkalan Utama TNI AL (Danlantamal) IV Tanjungpinang Laksamana Pertama TNI R Eko Suyatno serta perwakilan dari Markas Besar (Mabes) TNI.

Geladi Bersih peresmian Pangkalan Kapal Selam tersebut juga dimeriahkan dengan demonstrasi terjun payung serta manuver empat unit pesawat F-16 Fighting Falcon.

Danrem 033/ WP menyampaikan bahwa Panglima TNI akan meresmikan pengoperasionalan pelabuhan Kapal Selam TNI AL di Selat Lampa. Dia menyampaikan adanya pangkalan baru ini, dapat memenuhi unsur kemitraan yang lengkap di wilayah Kepri, khususnya Natuna.

“Di samping itu diharapkan seluruh personel TNI dapat bersinergi untuk menghadapi ancaman serta memitigasi persoalan di wilayah Indonesia secara cepat,” kata Gabriel dalam keterang tertulisnya.

Sebelumnya, seluruh pasukan TNI melaksanakan doa bersama sebagai ungkapan syukur dan kelancaran pelaksanakan kegiatan peresmian Pangkalam Kapal Selam di atas KRI Makassar yang dipimpin oleh imam basar Masjid Agung Natuna, Ustad Gatturahman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia never compromises in tackling armed criminal group*
Senin, 17 Desember 2018 21:13 WIB - 4 Views

Reporter: antara





Illustration. TNI soldiers pray before taking a helicopter to Wamena, Papua. to deal with the Armed Criminal Group (KKB) which allegedly killed 31 PT Istika Karya employees while carrying out the Trans Papua route. (ANTARA PHOTO/Iwan Adisaputra/aww.)?

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal, and Security Affairs Wiranto stressed that the Indonesian government had never compromised in tackling the armed criminal group in Papua that had killed citizens.

"We have never compromised, as our view is not equal for the groups," Wiranto noted at a press conference in Jakarta on Monday.

Wiranto said this was related to the case of the deaths of 31 workers in the Nduga area of Papua on Dec 2.

According to Wiranto, the government`s view was to not be equal to the groups that opposed the Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia (NKRI) and viewed them as having committed a mistake and had got lost.

He remarked that Indonesia, as a democratic country, will accept them again if they had realized and admitted to have been lost.

"Indonesia, as a democratic nation, will accept them if they are aware, but there is no negotiation in this process," he noted.

Wiranto said the Indonesian government had an opportunity to apply a military approach in combating the armed group in Papua.

He remarked that the international law allowed the use of weapons if there are groups that oppose the government by using weapons.

He viewed that the armed groups that killed innocent people could not be resisted only through a persuasive step by using words.

"This has been going on for a long time. I have dealt with groups in Aceh, Kalimantan, and Papua. When they held weapons, they felt great," he noted.

He noted that human rights activists must be fair to view and assess the problems in Papua lest the incident of the armed group involving the killing of construction workers in Papua was not said to be a violation of human rights.

Since he viewed that after the incident in Nduga there were no human rights activists who condemned the incident, he called on the nation to jointly defend the country from the armed groups trying to undermine national peace.

Reporting by Imam Budilaksono
Editing by Eliswan, Sri Haryati
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia must wait for production of Sukhoi-35: Ambassador*
Senin, 17 Desember 2018 21:05 WIB - 8 Views

Reporter: antara





Indonesian Air Force Sukhoi fighter aircraft. (ANTARA PHOTO/Widodo S. Jusuf)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia must wait for the production process of Sukhoi-35 fighter jets until the purchasing contract is signed by the governments of Russia and Indonesia.

"I cannot confirm when the planes will arrive in Indonesia, because it needs to be produced. But hopefully, the contract can be finished (soon)," Russian ambassador to Indonesia, Lyudmila Georgievna Vorobieva, said during an exclusive interview with ANTARA in Jakarta on Monday.

Negotiations to purchase 11 units of Sukhoi-35 from Russia have been completed, and the contract was signed by both parties in Feb 2018.

Sukhoi Su-35 Flanker-E is said to be replacing the F-5 E / F Tiger II at the 14th Air Squadron at Iswahyudi Air Base in Madiun, East Java.

There are similarities between the two fighter jets, including that both are twin-engine aircraft.

However, according to Vorobieva, some technical aspects still need to be discussed, and hopefully, it can be resolved in 2019.

The ambassador is optimistic that defense cooperation between Russia and Indonesia can be strengthened, with Russia`s willingness to be Indonesia`s loyal partner.

"Russia produces a variety of defense equipments. Whatever Indonesia needs, we can provide (equipments) with world-class quality," she remarked.

Indonesia had agreed with Russia to purchase 11 units of Sukhoi jet fighters, worth US$1.14 billion, through a barter scheme.

Through the agreement, Russia is required to buy a number of commodities from Indonesia, such as palm oil, coffee, rubber, and tea, with the total import of at least $570 million or about half of the Sukhoi deal.

The barter scheme could become a model of trade cooperation with countries from which Indonesia imports oil and gas.

Reporting by Azizah Fitriyanti
Editing by Yashinta Difa Pramudyani, Sri Haryati
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Singapore and Indonesia Successfully Conclude 20th Edition of Bilateral Air Exercise*

17 Desember 2018




The Republic of Singapore Air Force (RSAF)'s F-16C and the Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU)'s F-16A/B and Hawk 109/209 flying in formation during Exercise Elang Indopura 2018. (all photos : Sing Mindef)

Chief of Air Force Major-General (MG) Mervyn Tan and Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU) Air Chief Marshal (ACM) Yuyu Sutisna co-officiated at the closing ceremony of Exercise Elang Indopura at Roesmin Nurjadin Air Force Base, Pekanbaru, Indonesia earlier today.

The exercise comprised two phases – a Command Post Exercise, which was held at Paya Lebar Air Base, Singapore, from 7 to 9 November 2018 and an Air Manoeuvring Exercise, which was conducted at Roesmin Nurjadin Air Force Base from 4 to 17 December 2018. More than 150 personnel from both air forces participated in the exercise, along with a total of 16 fighter aircraft including the RSAF's F-16C and the TNI AU's F-16A/B and Hawk 109/209.






MG Mervyn Tan commented on the significance of the exercise, saying "This year marks the 20th edition of Exercise Elang Indopura since it was inaugurated in 1980. Over this period, we have gone from flying the F-86 Sabre and Hawker Hunter fighter aircraft in simple missions to employing our Hawks and F-16s together in complex scenarios. It is truly heartening to see how much we have grown together and how far we have come."

Exercise Elang Indopura serves as an excellent platform to enhance the professionalism and interoperability between the two Air Forces. This bilateral exercise underscores the close and long-standing bilateral defence relations between Singapore and Indonesia. In addition to bilateral exercises, the RSAF and TNI AU also engage regularly in a broad spectrum of activities, which include cross-attendance of courses, professional exchanges and reciprocal visits.

(Sing Mindef)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## V3NOM12

Marine Rouge said:


> *Indonesia must wait for production of Sukhoi-35: Ambassador*
> Senin, 17 Desember 2018 21:05 WIB - 8 Views
> 
> Reporter: antara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian Air Force Sukhoi fighter aircraft. (ANTARA PHOTO/Widodo S. Jusuf)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia must wait for the production process of Sukhoi-35 fighter jets until the purchasing contract is signed by the governments of Russia and Indonesia.
> 
> "I cannot confirm when the planes will arrive in Indonesia, because it needs to be produced. But hopefully, the contract can be finished (soon)," Russian ambassador to Indonesia, Lyudmila Georgievna Vorobieva, said during an exclusive interview with ANTARA in Jakarta on Monday.
> 
> Negotiations to purchase 11 units of Sukhoi-35 from Russia have been completed, and the contract was signed by both parties in Feb 2018.
> 
> Sukhoi Su-35 Flanker-E is said to be replacing the F-5 E / F Tiger II at the 14th Air Squadron at Iswahyudi Air Base in Madiun, East Java.
> 
> There are similarities between the two fighter jets, including that both are twin-engine aircraft.
> 
> However, according to Vorobieva, some technical aspects still need to be discussed, and hopefully, it can be resolved in 2019.
> 
> The ambassador is optimistic that defense cooperation between Russia and Indonesia can be strengthened, with Russia`s willingness to be Indonesia`s loyal partner.
> 
> "Russia produces a variety of defense equipments. Whatever Indonesia needs, we can provide (equipments) with world-class quality," she remarked.
> 
> Indonesia had agreed with Russia to purchase 11 units of Sukhoi jet fighters, worth US$1.14 billion, through a barter scheme.
> 
> Through the agreement, Russia is required to buy a number of commodities from Indonesia, such as palm oil, coffee, rubber, and tea, with the total import of at least $570 million or about half of the Sukhoi deal.
> 
> The barter scheme could become a model of trade cooperation with countries from which Indonesia imports oil and gas.
> 
> Reporting by Azizah Fitriyanti
> Editing by Yashinta Difa Pramudyani, Sri Haryati
> Editor: Heru Purwanto
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018



So our Su-35 "sinetron" still going on, lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Panglima TNI Resmikan Satuan TNI Terintegrasi Natuna*
*Matius Alfons* - detikNews




Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto meresmikan Satuan TNI Terintegrasi Natuna di Faslabuh Selat Lampa, Kepulauan Riau. (Matius Alfons/detikcom)
*Natuna *- Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto meresmikan Satuan TNI Terintegrasi Natuna di Faslabuh Selat Lampa, Kepulauan Riau. Peresmian diawali dengan upacara bersama ribuan prajurit. 

Marsekal Hadi tiba di Faslabuh Lanal Ranai, Selat Lampa, pada pukul 09.41 WIB, Selasa (18/12/2018). Hadi tampak didampingi istrinya, Nanik Istumawati.

Hadir dalam acara ini KSAD Jenderal Andika Perkasa, KSAL Laksamana Siwi Sukma Adji, dan KSAU Marsekal Yuyu Sutisna. Marsekal Hadi akan memimpin langsung upacara prajurit.


*Baca juga: *Panglima TNI Kunker ke Naval Station Norfolk di AS






Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto meresmikan Satuan TNI Terintegrasi Natuna di Faslabuh Selat Lampa, Kepulauan Riau. (Matius Alfons/detikcom)




Satuan TNI Terintegrasi yang ditempatkan di Natuna nantinya bertindak sebagai satuan terdepan dalam menghadapi ancaman potensial. Satuan ini diharapkan mampu merespons dengan cepat potensi ancaman.

Sebelum meresmikan Satuan Integrasi Natuna, Marsekal Hadi mendatangi Rumkit TNI di Natuna guna meninjau hanggar integratif dan Siskodal STT Natuna.






Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto meresmikan Satuan TNI Terintegrasi Natuna di Faslabuh Selat Lampa, Kepulauan Riau. (Matius Alfons/detikcom)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Panglima TNI Kunker ke Naval Station Norfolk di AS*
*Mochamad Zhacky* - detikNews




Foto: dok. Puspen TNI
*Jakarta *- Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Amerika Serikat. Ada sejumlah kegiatan yang dilakukan Hadi selama beberapa hari di Negeri Paman Sam itu.

Pada hari pertama di AS, Hadi menerima pasukan Airforce, Navy, Army, Marine Corps dan Coast Guard di Comny Hall Fort Myer Virginia, Rabu (11/12/2018) pukul 10.00 waktu setempat. Ia didampingi Komandan Marinir AS Jenderal Joseph F Dunford Jr.




Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto (Foto: dok. Puspen TNI)


Agenda selanjutnya adalah menghadiri pertemuan bilateral dengan Dunford. Kegiatan Hadi lalu dilanjutkan dengan berziarah ke Arlington National Cemetery.

Hadi disambut Komandan Washington Military Distric Mayjen Michael L Howard beserta istrinya. Ia sempat menjalani sesi peletakan karangan bunga lalu berkeliling ke museum.

Pada Kamis (13/12) eks KSAU itu lalu melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Naval Station Norfolk. Dalam kunjungan ini, Hadi disambut langsung oleh Komandan Fleet Forces Command, Admiral Christhoper W Grady.




Foto: dok. Puspen TNI


Kemudian kegiatan dilanjutkan dengan berkunjung kompleks FFC Headquarters, kompleks Maritime Operation Center-FFC di Gedung NH-95. Hadi sempat mendengar paparan tentang profil FFC dan Maritime Domain Awareness.

Panglima TNI juga meninjau Joint Deployment Operation Center. Di sana Panglima menerima paparan dari Rear Adm Andrew Loiselle, Wakil Direktur Future Joint Force development J-7.*(zak/elz)

What it is in Norfolk joint maritime command centre 

Maritime Operations Center Offers State of the Art Capability for U.S. Fleet Forces
Story Number: NNS091022-11Release Date: 10/22/2009 2:25:00 PM







From U.S. Fleet Forces Public Affairs
NORFOLK (NNS) -- U.S. Fleet Forces Command (USFF), along with U.S. Joint Forces Command (JFCOM), celebrated the opening of the new Maritime Operations Center and Joint Deployment Center in a ribbon cutting ceremony at Naval Support Activity, Norfolk Oct. 21. 

The new facility houses a state-of-the-art command center to direct maritime operations and collaborate with Joint, interagency and multinational partners. Both commands will share this space, but will have separate areas for their specific mission requirements. Should the need arise, a movable wall that separates USFF's spaces from JFCOM's can be raised to create one large, joint working environment.

For USFF, the new space will be home to the Maritime Operations Center. The MOC provides critical support in the execution of the nation's Maritime Strategy, giving commanders the processes, enabled by interoperable, networked systems, to enhance maritime capabilities. 

"Here, our MOC team can perform the full set of mission essential tasks necessary to command and control all of our forces across a full spectrum of operations - from day to day issues all the way up to full crisis response," said Rear Adm. Gerald Beaman, deputy chief of staff for Global Force Management and Joint Operations. 

Eight MOCs across the globe together form a network for the integration of maritime forces in any theater and across traditional combatant commander boundaries. Information linked from these MOCs support leadership decision making through greater global maritime domain awareness. 

Retired Adm. Edmund Giambastiani, guest speaker for the ceremony, served as JFCOM commander during the planning phase of the building renovation. 

"This new facility, and its automation and connectivity, will greatly assist Joint Forces Command and its components in further improving its effectiveness and transparency," said Giambastiani. 

For USFF, the facility offers the commander improved access to timely and accurate command and control at the operational level, as well as the ability to work along side JFCOM in times of crisis.

"This space will allow our most important resource, our people, to work more effectively together, and will ensure both U.S. Joint Forces Command and U.S. Fleet Forces Command can continue to take operational warfighting far into the future," said Beaman. 

*


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

https://tekno.tempo.co/read/1156324...esawat-n219-untuk-gantikan-nomad/full?view=ok

*LAPAN: TNI AL Tetarik Boyong Pesawat N219 untuk Gantikan Nomad*
Reporter: 
*Muhammad Kurnianto (Kontributor)*
Editor: 
*Amri Mahbub*
18 Desember 2018 09:35 WIB






Pesawat N219 melintasi taxi way usai terbang perdana di hanggar PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Bandung, Jawa Barat, 16 Agustus 2017. TEMPO/Prima Mulia

TEMPO.CO, Tangerang Selatan - Selain maskapai di Indonesia maupun maskapai luar negeri, ternyata Tentara Nasional Indonesia juga tertarik dengan pesawat N219. Angkatan Laut tertarik untuk menggantikan pesawat Nomad.

Baca juga: Awal 2019, PT Dirgantara Indonesia Produksi Massal Pesawat N219

"Untuk memantau perbatasan wilayah Indonesia," kata Kepala Program pesawat N219 LAPAN Agus Ariwibowo saat ditemui usai workshop Composite Float Development For Amphibious Aircraft yang berlangsung di Puspiptek, Jumat pekan lalu. Namun, hingga berita ini diturunkan, TNI AL belum bisa dikonfirmasi perihal minat mereka terhadap N219 untuk menggantikan Nomad.

Menurut Agus, kandidat utama yang menggantikan pesawat Nomad milik TNI AL ini adalah pesawat N219. Selain mengangkut penumpang, pesawat ini bisa dimodifikasi untuk mengangkut orang sakit.

"Nanti kami juga menawarkan teknologi amfibi yang bisa digunakan untuk mendarat di air. Bisa digunakan untuk pesawat angkut pasukan untuk dikirim ke daerah terpencil," kata dia.

Pesawat N219 memiliki kapasitas 19 penumpang ini. Agus menjelaskan, pesawat ini hanya membutuhkan landasan sebesar lapangan bola atau memiliki landasan sekitar 500 meter untuk mendarat.

Saat ini, Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (Lapan) bekerja sama dengan PT Dirgantara Indonesia menggarap pengerjaan pesawat Amfibi untuk digunakan di wilayah perairan yang tidak terjangkau oleh pesawat selain amfibi.

Indonesian Navy interested to use N219 replacing Nomad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Su 35 will came in 2019, well Putin too 

*Dubes Rusia pastikan Presiden Putin kunjungi Indonesia pascapemilu 2019*
Selasa, 18 Desember 2018 16:06 WIB

Pewarta: Azizah Fitriyanti





Duta Besar Rusia untuk Indonesia Lyudmila Vorobieva dalam keterangan pers bulanan yang dilanjutkan acara tutup tahun di Kedutaan Besar Rusia di Jakarta, Selasa (18/12/2018). (ANTARA News/Azizah Fitriyanti)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Duta Besar Rusia untuk Indonesia Lyudmila Vorobieva memastikan bahwa Presiden Vladimir Putin akan melakukan kunjungan kenegaraan setelah pemilu serentak di Indonesia pada April 2019 dilaksanakan.

"Hubungan bilateral kita sangat positif dari berbagai konteks selama setahun ini, meskipun sayangnya kita tidak berkesempatan mewujudkan kunjungan presiden kami karena masalah teknis, tetapi saya harap tahun depan bisa terlaksana, tentunya setelah pemilu," kata Vorobieva dalam keterangan pers bulanan dan acara tutup tahun di Kedutaan Besar Rusia, Jakarta, Selasa.

Terkait alasan waktu kunjungan Putin yang dijadwalkan pascapemilu 2019, Vorobieva memahami bahwa perhatian pemerintah dan rakyat Indonesia tentu akan lebih tertuju pada kesuksesan penyelenggaran pemilu yang aman dan damai.

"Kami menghormati proses demokrasi di Indonesia dan akan mendukung apapun pilihan rakyat Indonesia," kata dia.

Meskipun belum bisa menyebutkan tanggal pasti soal kunjungan Putin ke Indonesia, namun Vorobieva mengindikasikan bahwa kepala negara Rusia dipastikan berkunjung ke Indonesia pada 2019 dengan agenda yang telah dipersiapkan kedua belah pihak.

"Kita punya agenda yang padat, salah satunya yang terpenting penandatanganan perjanjian kemitraan strategis Rusia-Indonesia," kata dia.

Kerangka perjanjian kemitraan strategis Indonesia-Rusia mulai dibahas setelah Menteri Luar Negeri Rusia Sergei Lavrov berkunjung ke Jakarta pada 2017 dan Menlu RI Retno Marsudi melakukan kunjungan balasan ke Moskow pada Maret 2018.

Menurut Vorobieva, kehadiran Presiden Putin ke Indonesia akan makin menegaskan arti penting Indonesia bagi Rusia, salah satunya di bidang perdagangan, yang pada 2017 lalu mencapai 3,2 miliar dolar AS atau meningkat 25 persen dari tahun sebelumnya.

Indonesia juga tengah menunggu pengiriman 11 pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-35 dari Rusia yang menurut kontrak akan dilakukan pada 2019.

"Rasanya saya tidak bisa cukup menekankan bahwa Indonesia merupakan negara yang sangat penting bagi Rusia, terutama setelah Rusia dan ASEAN telah lebih dulu menjadi mitra strategis yang disepakati dalam KTT ASEAN-Rusia di Singapura pada November lalu dan Indonesia adalah negara kunci di ASEAN," kata Vorobieva.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

*Indonesian Navy to remove main gun from Ahmad Yani frigate for gunnery simulator*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
18 December 2018





A computer-generated visualisation of the gunnery simulator that will be used by Indonesian Navy trainees. Source: Indonesian defence industry source
*Key Points*

Indonesia is building a naval gunnery simulator that will be equipped with a 76 mm cannon retrieved from an Ahmad Yani-class frigate
The simulator, which will feature a mock-up bridge and mock-up combat systems, will significantly improve the Indonesian Navy's training efficiencies
The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) is preparing to remove the primary weapon from one of its Ahmad Yani (Van Spejk)-class frigates, KRI _Slamet Riyadi_ (352).

The weapon, a 76 mm Oto Melara naval cannon, will instead be installed at a future land-based gunnery simulator that will be built in Paiton, East Java. A source from within the TNI-AL and an Indonesian defence industry source have both confirmed the matter with _Jane's_separately.

The sea-facing gunnery simulator will be constructed on an existing small-calibre weapons range currently in use by the Indonesian Marine Corps (Korps Marinir: KORMAR). The facility will be managed by the Indonesian state-owned defence electronics company PT Len on a commercial contract once it is ready.

"The existing range in Paiton is usually used to train our KORMAR personnel on the 40 mm, 37 mm, 20 mm, and 12.7 mm weapons," the TNI-AL source told _Jane's_ . "We don't have a facility yet for 76 mm and 57 mm calibre weapons," he said, adding that the future gunnery simulator will significantly improve the TNI-AL's training efficiencies, and lower operational costs as trainees do not have to be deployed at-sea for the purpose.

The simulator complex, which is slated to begin construction in 2019, will be equipped to emulate a range of combat operations at sea, and feature a fire-control radar, combat management systems, and communication systems trainers.

An image released by the industry source indicates that_Slamet Riyadi_ 's gun will be mounted on an elevated pedestal ahead of a bridge simulator complex.

https://www.janes.com/article/85285...from-ahmad-yani-frigate-for-gunnery-simulator

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Logam42

Gr


Mr. Woof Woof said:


> *Indonesian Navy to remove main gun from Ahmad Yani frigate for gunnery simulator*
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
> 18 December 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A computer-generated visualisation of the gunnery simulator that will be used by Indonesian Navy trainees. Source: Indonesian defence industry source
> *Key Points*
> 
> Indonesia is building a naval gunnery simulator that will be equipped with a 76 mm cannon retrieved from an Ahmad Yani-class frigate
> The simulator, which will feature a mock-up bridge and mock-up combat systems, will significantly improve the Indonesian Navy's training efficiencies
> The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) is preparing to remove the primary weapon from one of its Ahmad Yani (Van Spejk)-class frigates, KRI _Slamet Riyadi_ (352).
> 
> The weapon, a 76 mm Oto Melara naval cannon, will instead be installed at a future land-based gunnery simulator that will be built in Paiton, East Java. A source from within the TNI-AL and an Indonesian defence industry source have both confirmed the matter with _Jane's_separately.
> 
> The sea-facing gunnery simulator will be constructed on an existing small-calibre weapons range currently in use by the Indonesian Marine Corps (Korps Marinir: KORMAR). The facility will be managed by the Indonesian state-owned defence electronics company PT Len on a commercial contract once it is ready.
> 
> "The existing range in Paiton is usually used to train our KORMAR personnel on the 40 mm, 37 mm, 20 mm, and 12.7 mm weapons," the TNI-AL source told _Jane's_ . "We don't have a facility yet for 76 mm and 57 mm calibre weapons," he said, adding that the future gunnery simulator will significantly improve the TNI-AL's training efficiencies, and lower operational costs as trainees do not have to be deployed at-sea for the purpose.
> 
> The simulator complex, which is slated to begin construction in 2019, will be equipped to emulate a range of combat operations at sea, and feature a fire-control radar, combat management systems, and communication systems trainers.
> 
> An image released by the industry source indicates that_Slamet Riyadi_ 's gun will be mounted on an elevated pedestal ahead of a bridge simulator complex.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/85285...from-ahmad-yani-frigate-for-gunnery-simulator


Great, make sure old hands are also sent there to help with recalibrating in case the simulator is unrealistic... and also to get some practice in. God knows our navy doesn't get a lot of firing exercise.


----------



## Nike

*Russian ambassador confirms Putin to visit Indonesia after 2019 election*
Selasa, 18 Desember 2018 21:24 WIB - 0 Views

Reporter: Antara





Russian ambassador to Indonesia Lyudmila Vorobieva speaks at a monthly press conference at the embassy in Jakarta on Tursday (18/12/2018) followed by year-end function. (ANTARA News/Azizah Fitriyanti)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Russian Ambassador to Indonesia Lyudmila Vorobieva confirmed that President Vladimir Putin will conduct a state visit after the simultaneous elections are held in Indonesia in April 2019.

"Our bilateral relations are very positive in various contexts during this year. Although we have not succeeded in arranging our president`s visit due to technical problems, I hope that next year, the visit would be conducted, of course, after the election," Vorobieva stated at a year-end event at the Russian Embassy here, Tuesday.

Vorobieva said she fully understood the stance of the Indonesian government and people to give more attention on realizing safe and peaceful elections, so President Putin is scheduled to visit after the national event is completed.

"We respect the democratic process in Indonesia and will support whatever the Indonesian people choose," the ambassador affirmed.

Although she has not specified the exact date of Putin`s visit to Indonesia, Vorobieva noted that the Russian president was certain to visit Indonesia in 2019, with an agenda that has been prepared by both parties.

"We have a solid agenda, one of the most important of which is the signing of the Russia-Indonesia strategic partnership agreement," Vorobieva stated.

The framework of the Indonesia-Russia strategic partnership agreement was discussed after Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov had visited Jakarta in 2017 and his Indonesian counterpart Retno Marsudi paid a return visit to Moscow in March 2018.

According to Vorobieva, President Putin`s presence in Indonesia will further emphasize Indonesia`s importance for Russia, especially in the field of trade in which the value had reached US$3.2 billion in 2017, an increase of 25 percent from that in the previous year.

Indonesia is also awaiting the delivery of 11 Sukhoi SU-35 fighters from Russia, which according to the contract will be carried out in 2019.

"I can stress no more that Indonesia is an important country for Russia, especially after Russia and the ASEAN become strategic partners, which was agreed at the ASEAN-Russia Summit in Singapore in November 2018, and Indonesia is a key country in the ASEAN," Ambassador Vorobieva stated.



Reporting by Azizah Fitriyanti, Libertina W Ambari 
Editing by Andi Abdussalam 

Editor: Yosep Hariyadi

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Will be sunk for Diving Tourism Destination:

KRI Slamet Riyadi 352
KRI Ki Hajar Dewantara 364
KRI Nusanive 973
KRI Sambu 902
KRI Teluk Bone 511


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Will be sunk for Diving Tourism Destination:
> 
> KRI Slamet Riyadi 352
> KRI Ki Hajar Dewantara 364
> KRI Nusanive 973
> KRI Sambu 902
> KRI Teluk Bone 511
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Dah diprotolin itu


----------



## GraveDigger388

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Will be sunk for Diving Tourism Destination:
> 
> KRI Slamet Riyadi 352
> KRI Ki Hajar Dewantara 364
> KRI Nusanive 973
> KRI Sambu 902
> KRI Teluk Bone 511
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Eeeerie...


----------



## mandala

Video - Sea trial Indonesian Navy new LPD KRI Semarang-594.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

*UJI STATIS DAN DINAMIS PROTOTIPE KENDARAAN PELUNCUR ROKET R-HAN 122B*
20 DESEMBER 2018 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Uji statis dan dinamis prototipe kendaraan peluncur roket R-Han 122B (Kemhan)_

Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan melaksanakan uji statis dan dinamis prototipe kendaraan peluncur roket R-Han 122B TA. 2018 di Bandung, Jawa Barat.

Dilansir dari laman _Kemhan (19/ 12)_, Uji statis dan dinamis prototipe kendaraan peluncur roket R-Han ini disaksikan oleh Ses Balitbang Kemhan Laksma TNI Ir. A. Budiharja Raden, Kapuslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan Brigjen TNI Abdullah Sani, Kabid Matra Darat Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan Kolonel Inf Setya Hari, S.H., Kabagdatin Set Balitbang Kemhan Kolonel Inf Fatih El Amin, S.IP, M.Si., para pejabat di lingkungan Balitbang Kemhan, serta tim uji statis dan dinamis prototipe kendaraan peluncur roket R-Han 122B dari PT. Prafir Jaya Abadi dan personel yang terkait.

Pelaksanaan kegiatan uji statis dan dinamis prototipe kendaraan peluncur roket R-Han 122B diawali sambutan dari PT. Prafir Jaya Abadi Bapak Untung dan sambutan dari Ses Balitbang Kemhan Laksma TNI Ir. A. Budiharja Raden, kemudian penjelasan singkat kegiatan uji statis dan dinamis oleh ketua tim teknis dan pembacaan doa, selanjutnya pelaksanaan uji statis dan dinamis prototipe kendaraan peluncur roket R-Han 122B.

Perlu diketahui bahwa pengembangan prototipe kendaraan peluncur roket R-Han 122B TA. 2018 adalah program lanjutan dari litbang sebelumnya yang bertujuan untuk memahami konsep perancangan produk yang bersangkutan yaitu prinsip kerja suatu produk, cara kerjanya, konstruksinya dan konsep perancangannya.

Dalam pelaksanaan pengembangan prototipe kendaraan peluncur roket R-Han 122B TA. 2018, Balitbang Kemhan bekerjasama dengan PT. Prafir Jaya Abadi melaksanakan uji statis dan dinamis prototipe untuk mengetahui dan mendapatkan data nilai yang ditinjau dari aspek sistem automatisasi kendaraan peluncur roket R-Han 122B.

Tujuan pelaksanaan uji statis dan dinamis antara lain adalah menguji kinerja sistem automatisasi dari kendaraan peluncur roket R-Han 122B, mengetahui pengaruh perubahan sistem manual terhadap sistem automatisasi, menguji kekuatan _slewing drive_ akibat beban tekanan _crodle_ dan _tube_.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


>



Looks like kostrad not a marine


----------



## Nike

*Hybrid GENAIRCON succeeds in Autonomous Warrior exercise*
*IDE INTRACOM Defense Electronics* - Defence Industry Press Releases
17 December 2018
*Koropi, Athens, Greece, December 17th, 2018:* IDE successfully participated to the last phase (Level C) of the Army Warfighting Experiment 2018 (AWE18) - Autonomous Warrior (Land) exercise - the largest of its kind ever conducted, between 12th November and 12th December, on Salisbury Plain Training Area (SPTA), UK. The AWE18 has been an innovative process, with the aim of evaluating disruptive technologies in Robotics & Autonomous Systems (RAS) to achieve operational advantages in the battlefield. Leading industrial partners were invited by the British Army to put their equipment in the hands of soldiers to be tested in the toughest of simulated combat environments. The culmination of a rigorous one year-long evaluation process, the Autonomous Warrior exercise, deployed the most promising and technically mature products in a variety of operational scenarios through joint British and US forces. IDE worked closely with the British Army Armoured Trials & Development Unit (ATDU) to integrate its Hybrid GENAIRCON, an intelligent Vehicle Hybrid Power Management System, on a Warrior FV510 TES Infantry Fighting Vehicle (IFV). During AWE18, the tactical advantages of the Hybrid GENAIRCON in field operations were clearly identified. The system operated successfully as an autonomous vehicle power supply and management system, providing over 20 hours of continuous silent watch with full operational capability in an automated manner. Moreover, GENAIRCON attracted significant interest due to its contribution in mission sustainability and survivability, featuring its capability to enhance defensive readiness under silence and to operate under the same conditions as a field "Energy Hub", exporting power to other vehicles and to various portable equipment during operations. The completion of the Autonomous Warrior exercise was followed by Media and VIP Days (10th - 12th December), providing the opportunity to army, MoD officials and NATO member delegations to view the systems evaluated in the field. During the VIP days, GENAIRCON was demonstrated as a readily available vehicle capability enhancing system that can be integrated in various platforms.

*About IDE*

IDE, Greece's leading Defense Electronics and Communications systems industry, is active in the defense and homeland security sectors. IDE is a subsidiary of Intracom Holdings, one of the largest multinational technology groups of Greece. IDE possesses significant know-how in design, development and manufacture of products and systems that incorporate leading own-developed technologies in tactical military communications, information security, command and control systems (C³I), surveillance, reconnaissance and security systems, hybrid electric power systems, missile electronics, and military software applications. IDE participates in international development and production programs, as well as in international cooperations for the production and export of defense equipment and is a registered NATO supplier. The company's customer and product end-user portfolio includes Czechia, Cyprus, Finland, France, Germany, Indonesia, Lithuania, Luxemburg (NATO/NSPA), Spain, Sweden, UK and the USA.

For more information please visit: www.intracomdefense.com

This Press Release originates from a third party not associated with IHS Janes. Any comments, opinions and discussions by any third parties are not the views of IHS Janes and as such IHS Janes cannot accept responsibility or liability for the content of this Press Release. IHS Janes grants no rights to reproduce or use this content in any manner whatsoever. For more information on how your company can become part of this service please e-mail PressReleasesServices@ihsmarkit.com.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Marine Rouge said:


> Looks like kostrad not a marine


Actually those are the Marines.

*Teluk Palabuhanratu 17 Kali Dihujani Meriam Marinir Kaliber 35mm*

Editor Ari Wahyuni 19 Desember 2018




*
Kabupaten Sukabumi* – Batalyon Artileri Pertahanan Udara (Arhanud) Satu Korp Marinir gelar uji fungsi meriam Twin Gun kaliber 35 mm di teluk Palabuhanratu, tepatnya di pantai Rawakalong Cipatuguran, Kecamatan Palabuhanratu, Kabupaten Sukabumi dengan sasaran tembak ke tengah perairan.

Untuk mengoptimalkan pengamanan di sekitar zona uji fungsi aparat gabungan dari TNI AL dan Polres Sukabumi dikerahkan untuk pengamanan sebelum dan selama pelaksanaan digelar.

“Hari ini Korp Marinir TNI AL diminta untuk menjadi pelaksana dalam kegiatan uji fungsi menembak amunisi kaliber 35 mm Arhanud dari produk Norinco,” ujar Komandan Resimen Artileri Satu Marinir Jakarta, Kolonel (Mar) Wahyudi Saputra.

Dikatakannya, selama pelaksanaan uji fungsi salah satu alat utama sistem persenjataan (Alutsista) ini 20 amunisi yang di ujikan, diantara 17 butir amunisi yang ditembakan ke sasaran yang telah ditentukan dan tiga amunisi yang diuji di laboratorium senjata milik TNI AL. “Ditembakan 17 dan tiga butir diuji di laboratorium senjata yang dimiliki angkatan laut,” jelasnya.

Lebih jauh dia mericinci, dalam pelaksanaan uji coba penembakan ini menguji dengan dua sesi, yang pertama secara fisik yang diukur oleh dimensi tiap amunisi yang akan dicoba, kemudian uji mekanis dengan melaksanakan penembakan dengan menembak pada jarak minimal 100 meter, menguji kecepatan awal, menguji preasure, dan juga menguji daya ledak diudara.

“Dalam uji fungsi tersebut menggunakan material utama yaitu, Meriam berkaliber 35 mm Twin Gun Norinco, Power Supply Unit (PSU), Radar AF 952 Fire Control System dan 2 dua pucuk Meriam AA 35 Twin Gun Norinco,” bebernya.

Kegiatan tersebut juga didukung Pos TNI AL Palabuhanratu dan Satpolair Polres Sukabumi untuk melakukan pengamanan di sekitar lokasi merian hingga titik target uji fungsi.

“Pengamanan dilakukan secara Speed Patroli keamanan Laut (Patkamla) melibatkan personil dari Pos Pengamatan TNI AL Palabuhanratu dan Speed Patroli Satpolair Polres Sukabumi. Alhamdulillah kegiatan berjalan lancar dan aman,” tandasnya. *(M Rizal Jalaludin)*

http://masaginews.com/teluk-palabuh...i-meriam-marinir-kaliber-35mm/berita-pilihan/



Marine Rouge said:


> *Hybrid GENAIRCON succeeds in Autonomous Warrior exercise*
> *IDE INTRACOM Defense Electronics* - Defence Industry Press Releases
> 17 December 2018
> *Koropi, Athens, Greece, December 17th, 2018:* IDE successfully participated to the last phase (Level C) of the Army Warfighting Experiment 2018 (AWE18) - Autonomous Warrior (Land) exercise - the largest of its kind ever conducted, between 12th November and 12th December, on Salisbury Plain Training Area (SPTA), UK. The AWE18 has been an innovative process, with the aim of evaluating disruptive technologies in Robotics & Autonomous Systems (RAS) to achieve operational advantages in the battlefield. Leading industrial partners were invited by the British Army to put their equipment in the hands of soldiers to be tested in the toughest of simulated combat environments. The culmination of a rigorous one year-long evaluation process, the Autonomous Warrior exercise, deployed the most promising and technically mature products in a variety of operational scenarios through joint British and US forces. IDE worked closely with the British Army Armoured Trials & Development Unit (ATDU) to integrate its Hybrid GENAIRCON, an intelligent Vehicle Hybrid Power Management System, on a Warrior FV510 TES Infantry Fighting Vehicle (IFV). During AWE18, the tactical advantages of the Hybrid GENAIRCON in field operations were clearly identified. The system operated successfully as an autonomous vehicle power supply and management system, providing over 20 hours of continuous silent watch with full operational capability in an automated manner. Moreover, GENAIRCON attracted significant interest due to its contribution in mission sustainability and survivability, featuring its capability to enhance defensive readiness under silence and to operate under the same conditions as a field "Energy Hub", exporting power to other vehicles and to various portable equipment during operations. The completion of the Autonomous Warrior exercise was followed by Media and VIP Days (10th - 12th December), providing the opportunity to army, MoD officials and NATO member delegations to view the systems evaluated in the field. During the VIP days, GENAIRCON was demonstrated as a readily available vehicle capability enhancing system that can be integrated in various platforms.
> 
> *About IDE*
> 
> IDE, Greece's leading Defense Electronics and Communications systems industry, is active in the defense and homeland security sectors. IDE is a subsidiary of Intracom Holdings, one of the largest multinational technology groups of Greece. IDE possesses significant know-how in design, development and manufacture of products and systems that incorporate leading own-developed technologies in tactical military communications, information security, command and control systems (C³I), surveillance, reconnaissance and security systems, hybrid electric power systems, missile electronics, and military software applications. IDE participates in international development and production programs, as well as in international cooperations for the production and export of defense equipment and is a registered NATO supplier. The company's customer and product end-user portfolio includes Czechia, Cyprus, Finland, France, Germany, Indonesia, Lithuania, Luxemburg (NATO/NSPA), Spain, Sweden, UK and the USA.
> 
> For more information please visit: www.intracomdefense.com
> 
> This Press Release originates from a third party not associated with IHS Janes. Any comments, opinions and discussions by any third parties are not the views of IHS Janes and as such IHS Janes cannot accept responsibility or liability for the content of this Press Release. IHS Janes grants no rights to reproduce or use this content in any manner whatsoever. For more information on how your company can become part of this service please e-mail PressReleasesServices@ihsmarkit.com.


^^^





M109A4-BE SPHs are being delivered to Pindad. Looks like Pindad is doing the GENAIRCON installation.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

First flight of N219 Nurtanio 2nd Prototype.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Dont know where to put this

*NEC completes construction of earthquake detection system in Indonesia*
Jumat, 21 Desember 2018 13:27 WIB - 1 Views

Reporter: PR Wire

AsiaNet 76872

JAKARTA & TOKYO, Dec.21, 2018 (Antara/Bernama-AsiaNet) --

_-- Contributing to enhanced disaster protection countermeasures --_

NEC Corporation today announced that it completed a wide-area disaster prevention system in Indonesia that quickly and effectively detects earthquakes. The system will be operated by the Badan Meteorologi, Klimatologi, dan Geofisika (BMKG), the Meteorology, Climatology, and Geophysical Agency of Indonesia, and was constructed under a grant for disaster prevention and reconstruction sponsored by the Japanese government. 

This wide-area disaster prevention system, which has been under construction since March 2017, is already gathering seismic intensity and waveform information obtained from seismometers and accelerometers newly installed at 93 sites across Indonesia. Data is provided in real-time to a server at the headquarters of the BMKG in Jakarta via a satellite-based communication system (VSAT). These operations enable the BMKG to monitor seismic activity constantly and improve the accuracy of epicenter analysis and magnitude estimation.

Going forward, this system is expected to contribute to the advanced understanding of and preparation for earthquakes.

About NEC Corporation 

NEC Corporation is a leader in the integration of IT and network technologies that benefit businesses and people around the world. The NEC Group globally provides "Solutions for Society" that promote the safety, security efficiency and fairness of society. Under the company's corporate message of "Orchestrating a brighter world," NEC aims to help solve a wide range of challenging issues and to create new social value for the changing world of tomorrow. For more information, visit NEC at http://www.nec.com.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## UMNOPutra

*[Exclusive] Indonesian soldiers encroach into Sarawak, kidnap five Malaysians*




Malaysian soldiers and police, together with the five villagers, visiting the scene where the villagers were allegedly detained near Kampung Danau Melikin in Sarawak.

By Farrah Naz Karim and Adib Povera - December 23, 2018 @ 9:10am
KUALA LUMPUR: Five Sarawakians were held at gunpoint, bundled into a pickup, roughed up and kidnapped for ransom, allegedly by members of the Indonesian army who had encroached on Malaysian territory last week.

The five, aged between 15 and 64, were harvesting wood at the Wong Rangkai forest near Kampung Danau Melikin, 400m from the Serian-Kalimantan border, around noon on Dec 11 when they were approached by two men in battle fatigues.

The two were armed with 5.56mm Pindad SS-1 assault rifles, the standard primary weapon of Tentera Nasional Indonesia (TNI).

The _New Sunday Times_ has learnt that the five were allegedly ambushed at the site, located near the WFM Melikin oil palm estate in Balai Ringin.

After securing them, the Indonesians forced them into their Toyota Hilux, which was parked nearby, and ordered them to drive across the Kalimantan border to the Indonesian command post in Sg Enteli.

The soldiers accused them of stealing wood from the Indonesian side.






Kuala Lumpur has sent Jakarta a protest note condemning, in the strongest terms, the alleged incursion and detention of its citizens by Indonesian security forces. The protest note was sent via the Indonesian embassy here on Friday.

Throughout the journey to their command post, the soldiers allegedly roughed up the five Sarawakians and threatened to shoot them if they resisted.

At one point, one of the two soldiers fired off two rounds to show that they meant business.

At the base, the Sarawakians were forced to admit to stealing wood in the Indonesian side and were ordered to strip. Their heads were covered with black hoods.

The NSU sighted the police report which alleged that the soldiers whipped them on their backs and legs, aside from punching them. The five were forced to collect water from a river for the soldiers.





Wood gathered by the five villagers before they were allegedly ambushed by two armed men believed to be Indonesian soldiers near Kampung Danau Melikin in Sarawak.

Of the five, three were held overnight by the soldiers, while two, who are brothers, were released about 4pm, with a task. They were allegedly told to inform the families of the hostages to hand over RM10,000 and two new chainsaws that very night.

They allegedly warned them against informing the Malaysian army detachment at the Balai Ringin Military Camp or other Malaysian authorities. If they did, their friends would be executed.

The duo, however, took a gamble and went straight to the Balai Ringin camp. A line of communication was established with the Indonesians and negotiations for the release of the remaining hostages began. This led to the release of the three men the next day.

https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/...diers-encroach-sarawak-kidnap-five-malaysians


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia will take steps against Australia`s libelous media report*
Senin, 24 Desember 2018 06:17 WIB - 9 Views

Reporter: antara





TNI soldiers prayed before leaving for Nduga, Wamena, Papua on Wednesday (12/05/2018) to address the Armed Criminal Group (KKB) which allegedly killed 31 employees while building the Trans Papua route. (ANTARA PHOTO/Iwan Adisaputra/aww.)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Foreign Ministry said it will take steps against "irresponsible and misleading" report by Australia`s The Saturday Paper about recent Papua`s Nduga incident in which tens of Indonesian construction workers had been killed by "armed criminals" believed to be separatists.

The Foreign Ministry denied the report issued on Saturday accusing the Indonesian government of using chemical weapons in security operation in Nduga.

The accusation is entirely "baseless, not factual and totally misleading," the foreign office said in a statement, but it did not go into details about the steps to be taken.

The Foreign Ministry described the report "very regrettable and irresponsible" and strongly denied the allegation about the use of chemical weapons.

The Ministry said Indonesia as a member of the Organization for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons (OPCW) has not even one of the chemicals listed in the Convention of Chemical Weapons.

As for the use of the military involvement in security operation in Papua, the Ministry said it was not as described by The Saturday Paper. The role of the military is very limited to assisting in law enforcement not for military operation.

The Ministry said the Paper belittled the urgency of what had happened in Nduga where 19 innocence civilians were murdered by a group of armed separatists on Dec. 2, 2018.

The civilians were all construction workers building part of the Trans Papua highway, a national project to improve the welfare of all Indonesians in Papua, it said.

The Saturday Paper published in its edition No 236 an article titled "Exclusive: Chemical weapons dropped on Papua" with photograph.

Reporting by Azizah Fitriyanti
Editing by Bustanuddin
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018


@Indos you can see that, it is not the Chinese who got antsy against our policy in Papua But our neighbor down under. We should not give question about China policy against uighur separatis, But we should give pointing hand against Oz media and policy about Free Papua movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Marine Rouge said:


> *Indonesia will take steps against Australia`s libelous media report*
> Senin, 24 Desember 2018 06:17 WIB - 9 Views
> 
> Reporter: antara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNI soldiers prayed before leaving for Nduga, Wamena, Papua on Wednesday (12/05/2018) to address the Armed Criminal Group (KKB) which allegedly killed 31 employees while building the Trans Papua route. (ANTARA PHOTO/Iwan Adisaputra/aww.)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian Foreign Ministry said it will take steps against "irresponsible and misleading" report by Australia`s The Saturday Paper about recent Papua`s Nduga incident in which tens of Indonesian construction workers had been killed by "armed criminals" believed to be separatists.
> 
> The Foreign Ministry denied the report issued on Saturday accusing the Indonesian government of using chemical weapons in security operation in Nduga.
> 
> The accusation is entirely "baseless, not factual and totally misleading," the foreign office said in a statement, but it did not go into details about the steps to be taken.
> 
> The Foreign Ministry described the report "very regrettable and irresponsible" and strongly denied the allegation about the use of chemical weapons.
> 
> The Ministry said Indonesia as a member of the Organization for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons (OPCW) has not even one of the chemicals listed in the Convention of Chemical Weapons.
> 
> As for the use of the military involvement in security operation in Papua, the Ministry said it was not as described by The Saturday Paper. The role of the military is very limited to assisting in law enforcement not for military operation.
> 
> The Ministry said the Paper belittled the urgency of what had happened in Nduga where 19 innocence civilians were murdered by a group of armed separatists on Dec. 2, 2018.
> 
> The civilians were all construction workers building part of the Trans Papua highway, a national project to improve the welfare of all Indonesians in Papua, it said.
> 
> The Saturday Paper published in its edition No 236 an article titled "Exclusive: Chemical weapons dropped on Papua" with photograph.
> 
> Reporting by Azizah Fitriyanti
> Editing by Bustanuddin
> Editor: Heru Purwanto
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018
> 
> 
> @Indos you can see that, it is not the Chinese who got antsy against our policy in Papua But our neighbor down under. We should not give question about China policy against uighur separatis, But we should give pointing hand against Oz media and policy about Free Papua movement.


It is easy to take step against Oz's media, just stop the imports of cattles and dairy products from Oz until their government take action against irresponsible writers and editors of these media.


----------



## Logam42

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> It is easy to take step against Oz's media, just stop the imports of cattles and dairy products from Oz until their government take action against irresponsible writers and editors of these media.


I say live with it.

Keep a low profile until one day Indonesian West Papua is fully developed... while PNG is starving, fragmenting, overpopulated, and clamouring for AusAid.

Eventhough there are factions in Australia that want to destabilise Indonesia, Australia is far too preoccupied with their game of Prime Minister musical chairs. We can count on them to change too often to be able to formulate any real response to the Indonesian rise until its too late.

Hell, they haven't even given us free visa yet.


----------



## Logam42

Anyway, found this article published on Saturday, same day the whole "Phosphorous" thing started being put into Australian Propaganda:
http://www.tribunnews.com/nasional/...d-anggota-kkb-1-dibakar-untuk-hilangkan-jejak

So they found one KKB personnel burned, thought it weird, but theorised that it was to prevent identification and protect his fellows.

Turns out the OPM burned his corpse for Australian propaganda.

Disgusting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Logam42 said:


> I say live with it.
> 
> Keep a low profile until one day Indonesian West Papua is fully developed... while PNG is starving, fragmenting, overpopulated, and clamouring for AusAid.
> 
> Eventhough there are factions in Australia that want to destabilise Indonesia, Australia is far too preoccupied with their game of Prime Minister musical chairs. We can count on them to change too often to be able to formulate any real response to the Indonesian rise until its too late.



I agree we should let the news go and pretend it's never happen. Those OPM are losing relevancy (assuming the infrastructure building up is able to keep up it's momentum), furthermore making noise about such fringe news will only give the OPM more media exposure. Beside just how many people ever heard about West Papua in Australia anyway?

However *I see there is a gross complacency in the current administration when it come to managing the flow of news / information.* For example OPM propaganda are running wild and unchallenged all over the social media which include authenticate Youtube channel, Facebook Page, etc and so far there isn't any attention (not even the slightest) from DepKominfo about those propaganda channels. In fact if you ever try to refute any of those propaganda your comment / reply will be struck down (keep happening to me in Quora, Reddit, and other places) to the point I no longer taking any question (request for answer) in Quora which usually related to IT technical, jungle survival, wildlife, tourism, etc related topics (well Their Loss, Not Mine)

There are clauses in The *Lombok Treaty* that forbid the signatories to interfere in each other internal affair, and I don't see Oz will dare to play any hand in the matter, otherwise they are risking a serious breach of contract not to mention loosing significant export potential.



Logam42 said:


> Hell, they haven't even given us free visa yet.



If you looking it from different perspective, it actually benefiting to Indonesia as a whole. moreover the less Oz govt (particularly their not-so intelligence agency) apparatus and public knew about Indonesia is actually benefiting us in the long run _(Sun Tzu Art of War). _Even their continuous hacking has been render null because they keep failing to understand the context of the intercepted comm traffic. Realistically just how many people there (with the necessary security clearance) who understand our languages? and I'm not referring to standard form of Bahasa Indonesia here. For example even my neighbours can't interpret any useful context of the conversation between me and my late mother because we usually speak using a mix of 3 languages in a single sentence (Indonesia, Javanese, Nederland)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

New changbogo 3 units.
New Herkies.

Bye bye Kilo...xixixixi

Russian black hole has been defeated by South Korean black pink ddu du ddu du

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## radialv

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> New changbogo 3 units.
> New Herkies.
> 
> Bye bye Kilo...xixixixi
> 
> Russian black hole has been defeated by South Korean black pink ddu du ddu du


yess....improved CBG Class again....love it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

*Indonesian Navy requests two hydrographic rescue vessels in 2020–24 defence spending plan*

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - Jane's Navy International 
28 December 2018

*Key Points*

• The Indonesian Navy has proposed acquiring two hydrographic vessels that can be swiftly converted into submarine rescue ships
• The vessels are being requested amid a proliferation of submarines in the Asia-Pacific region

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) has submitted plans to acquire two ocean-going hydrographic ships that can be swiftly converted into vessels of opportunity (VOOs) for submarine rescue operations.

The request has been submitted for inclusion under the third and final phase of the 'Minimum Essential Force' (MEF) plan, which runs from 2020 to 2024. MEF is a three-phase armed forces modernisation blueprint that began in 2010.

https://www.janes.com/article/85423...scue-vessels-in-2020-24-defence-spending-plan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

https://m.detik.com/news/berita/436...-baru-harus-bisa-untuk-penanggulangan-bencana

*Menhan: Alutsista Baru Harus Bisa untuk Penanggulangan Bencana*
*Arief Ikhsanudin* - detikNews




Foto: Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu. (Arief-detikcom)
*Jakarta *- Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu meminta alutsista yang dibeli TNI harus bisa digunakan untuk penanggulangan bencana. Hal ini melihat banyaknya bencana di Indonesia pada tahun 2018. 

"Harus beli untuk ancaman nyata. Bagaimana hadapi teroris, bagaimana komunikasi jalur logistik, bagaimana mengetahui bencana alam. Pasti ada gunanya," ucap Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu, kepada wartawan di Menara Graha Mandiri, Jalan Imam Bonjol, Jakarta Pusat, Kamis (27/12/2018). 

Sementara itu, Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan (Kabaranahan) Kemhan, Laksda TNI Agus Setiadji mengatakan fokus pembelian alutsista tahun depan harus memiliki fungsi lain untuk penanggulangan bencana. 

"Sekarang seluruh alutsista yang akan diadakan harus mampu melakukan bantuan bencana alam sesedikit apapun, makin banyak makin bagus karena kita ancaman yang utama kan bencana alam," ucap Agus kepada wartawan di lokasi yang sama. 

Agus mengatakan arahan itu sudah dijalankan oleh setiap matra dari TNI. Misalnya, TNI AU akan membeli alutsista yang mampu memadamkan api kebakaran. 

"TNI AU sekarang proses pengadaan pesawat amfibi yang mampu untuk melaksanakan pemadaman kebakaran di hutan-hutan. Kalau, kalau hanya mengandalkan di darat, nggak mampu sehingga kita pengadaan alutsista yang mampu untuk pemadam kebakaran di hutan," ucap Agus. 

*Baca juga: *Menhan Buka Bela Negara Run 2018, 3.000 Peserta Terlibat

Selain itu, TNI AL pun akan membeli kapal yang disiapkan sebagai rumah sakit dan kapal dengan Remote Operated Vehicle (ROV). 

"Dari angkatan laut, kapal rumah sakit, kemudian kapal penyapu ranjau yang dilengkapi dengan ROV. Sehingga, bisa tahu benda di dasar laut dengan peralatan itu," kata Agus. 

Untuk pengadaan pesawat Hercules, Indonesia akan membeli Hercules baru. Hercules yang baru pun harus bisa mengirim untuk bantuan logistik. 

"Kita saat ini sedang pengadaan lima unit Hercules yang terbaru. Spesifikasi Harus sesuai (dengan penanggulangan bencana) karena spek kita yang terbaru kita harus mampu melaksanakan SAR dan bantuan," ucap Agus. 

Resume :
5 unit the latest version of herkies.
2 unit MCM with ROV
1 unit Hospital Ship.
1 unit Amphibious aircraft optional more.



Mr. Woof Woof said:


> https://m.detik.com/news/berita/436...-baru-harus-bisa-untuk-penanggulangan-bencana
> 
> *Menhan: Alutsista Baru Harus Bisa untuk Penanggulangan Bencana*
> *Arief Ikhsanudin* - detikNews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu. (Arief-detikcom)
> *Jakarta *- Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu meminta alutsista yang dibeli TNI harus bisa digunakan untuk penanggulangan bencana. Hal ini melihat banyaknya bencana di Indonesia pada tahun 2018.
> 
> "Harus beli untuk ancaman nyata. Bagaimana hadapi teroris, bagaimana komunikasi jalur logistik, bagaimana mengetahui bencana alam. Pasti ada gunanya," ucap Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu, kepada wartawan di Menara Graha Mandiri, Jalan Imam Bonjol, Jakarta Pusat, Kamis (27/12/2018).
> 
> Sementara itu, Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan (Kabaranahan) Kemhan, Laksda TNI Agus Setiadji mengatakan fokus pembelian alutsista tahun depan harus memiliki fungsi lain untuk penanggulangan bencana.
> 
> "Sekarang seluruh alutsista yang akan diadakan harus mampu melakukan bantuan bencana alam sesedikit apapun, makin banyak makin bagus karena kita ancaman yang utama kan bencana alam," ucap Agus kepada wartawan di lokasi yang sama.
> 
> Agus mengatakan arahan itu sudah dijalankan oleh setiap matra dari TNI. Misalnya, TNI AU akan membeli alutsista yang mampu memadamkan api kebakaran.
> 
> "TNI AU sekarang proses pengadaan pesawat amfibi yang mampu untuk melaksanakan pemadaman kebakaran di hutan-hutan. Kalau, kalau hanya mengandalkan di darat, nggak mampu sehingga kita pengadaan alutsista yang mampu untuk pemadam kebakaran di hutan," ucap Agus.
> 
> *Baca juga: *Menhan Buka Bela Negara Run 2018, 3.000 Peserta Terlibat
> 
> Selain itu, TNI AL pun akan membeli kapal yang disiapkan sebagai rumah sakit dan kapal dengan Remote Operated Vehicle (ROV).
> 
> "Dari angkatan laut, kapal rumah sakit, kemudian kapal penyapu ranjau yang dilengkapi dengan ROV. Sehingga, bisa tahu benda di dasar laut dengan peralatan itu," kata Agus.
> 
> Untuk pengadaan pesawat Hercules, Indonesia akan membeli Hercules baru. Hercules yang baru pun harus bisa mengirim untuk bantuan logistik.
> 
> "Kita saat ini sedang pengadaan lima unit Hercules yang terbaru. Spesifikasi Harus sesuai (dengan penanggulangan bencana) karena spek kita yang terbaru kita harus mampu melaksanakan SAR dan bantuan," ucap Agus.
> 
> Resume :
> 5 unit the latest version of herkies.
> 2 unit MCM with ROV
> 1 unit Hospital Ship.
> 1 unit Amphibious aircraft optional more.



https://www.google.com/amp/s/tanger...jk-minimum-essential-force-tni-capai-618/amp/

*Kinerja Kemhan Empat Tahun Jokowi-JK: Minimum Essential Force TNI Capai 61,8 %*
By
Redaktur
-
27 December, 2018
0
_





Hingga akhir tahun 2018 yang bertepatan dengan empat tahun Pemerintahan Joko Widodo – Jusuf Kalla, Kementerian Pertahanan mencatat sejumlah pencapaian kinerja dan pencapaian program – program di bidang pertahanan negara.

Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu, mengatakan, capaian program tersebut dimulai dari pencapaian dalam program membangun TNI yang profesional, program pengamanan perbatasan, program ikut serta mewujudkan perdamaian dunia, program pembangunan industri pertahanan dalam negeri yang kuat, mandiri dan berdaya saing, hingga pencapaian program Pembinaan Kesadaran Bela Negara (PKBN).

Pada November yang lalu, Kemhan juga telah sukses menyelenggarakan pameran industri pertahanan terbesar se-Asia Tenggara “Indo Defence Expo & Forum 2018”. Selain itu, belum lama ini Kemhan juga berhasil meraih Anugerah Predikat Kepatuhan Tinggi 2018 kategori Kementerian dari Ombudsman RI dengan nilai 101.

Dalam program membangun TNI yang profesional, untuk pemenuhan kekuatan pokok minimum (MEF) hingga tahun 2018 mencapai 61,8%. TNI juga telah dilengkapi dengan berbagai jenis Alutsista terbaru untuk semua matra. Selain itu, dalam peningkatan kesejahteraan Prajurit, telah dibangun 241.441 unit rumah negara untuk Prajurit.

Dalam hal program pengamanan perbatasan, Kemhan telah membangun Jalan Inspeksi dan Patroli Perbatasan (JIPP) dan Jalan Administrasi (JA) di Kalimantan sepanjang 999,5 km. Untuk sarana dan prasarana perbatasan darat sudah dilengkapi dengan Pospamtas, Border Sign Post (BSP), dan Pilar Perbatasan.

Sedangkan untuk program ikut serta mewujudkan perdamaian dunia, Kemhan telah mengambil langkah dan inisiatif melalui penguatan kerja sama 6 negara ASEAN (Indonesia, Malaysia, Filipina, Singapura, Brunei dan Thailand) yaitu kerjasama Our Eyes. Sampai dengan tahun 2018 ini, Indonesia telah mengirimkan 3.774 orang Pasukan Perdamaian Dunia PBB.

Dalam program membangun Industri Pertahanan dalam negeri yang kuat, mandiri dan berdaya saing, sebagian produk Alutsista dalam negeri telah memiliki kualitas dan perfomance yang handal dan prima.

“Beberapa Alutsista baru buatan dalam negeri telah memperkuat jajaran TNI, baik TNI AD, TNI AL dan TNI AU,” ujar Menhan Ryamizard dalam keterangannya dihadapan media massa, Kamis (27/12/18) di Jakarta.

Terakhir, lanjut Menhan, untuk program Pembinaan Kesadaran Bela Negara, hingga tahun 2018 telah terbentuk 83,4 juta orang kader Bela Negara dari target 100 juta pada akhir tahun 2024. Antusiasme masyarakat dalam kegiatan Bela Negara sangat tinggi dan ini menjadi tantangan bagi Kemhan untuk meningkatkan perangkat pendukung pembinaan bela negara tersebut.

“Sementara itu, untuk realisasi daya serap anggaran Kemhan dan TNI Tahun Anggaran 2018 sampai dengan 26 Desember 2018 telah mencapai 81,03 persen. Data dari Ditjen Perbendaharaan Kementerian Keuangan menunjukan Kemhan menempati urutan ke 52 dari 86 kementerian / lembaga dalam peringkat realisasi belanja kementerian/lembaga,” ujar Menhan dihadapan awak media.(MRZ)


Resume :

Until end of December 2018 Indonesian MoD said :
1. almost 1000 kilometers border road had been built.
2. MEF reached 61,8%.
3. more than 241 thousand of state own housing facility had been built for soldiers and their families.
4. More than 83 million of civilian volunteers to guard and defend the state.

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## V3NOM12

gondes said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


I can see Mi-35 and Apache in the back


----------



## Nike

They said it was for peace purpose, including launching micro satellite but in the end it was all the same 

*29 Desember 2018*



R-Han 450 merupakan roket darat-ke-darat dengan jarak 100 km dan kecepatan 4,7 Mach (photo : IMF)

Garut - Balitbang Kemhan dalam hal ini yang terkait Puslitbang Alpalhan melaksanakan uji dinamis pengembangan roket jarak 100 Km ground to ground/R-Han 450 tahap II-III di Balai Uji Teknologi LAPAN Pamempeuk Garut, Jawa Barat. Uji dinamis pengembangan roket jarak 100 Km ground to ground/R-Han 450 tahap II-III disaksikan oleh Kabalitbang Kemhan Dr. Anne Kusmayati, Ses Balitbang Kemhan Laksma TNI Ir. A. Budiharja Raden, Kapuslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan Brigjen TNI Abdullah Sani, Deputi LAPAN Dr. Rika Andiarti, GM Divisi Migas PT. Dahana Bapak Heri Heriswan, Kabid Matra Darat Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan Kolonel Inf Setya hari, S.H., para pejabat di lingkungan Kemhan dan TNI, tim uji dinamis dari PT. LAPAN serta personel yang terkait.

Kegiatan diawali sambutan pertama oleh Deputi LAPAN Dr. Rika Andiarti, kemudian sambutan kedua oleh Kabalitbang Kemhan Dr. Anne Kusmayati, sambutan ketiga dari Dirtekbang PT. Dahana Bapak Heri Heriswan, pembacaan doa, dilanjutkan uji dinamis pengembangan roket jarak 100 Km ground to ground/R-Han 450 dari tim PT. LAPAN dan terakhir evaluasi hasil pelaksanaan uji dinamis pengembangan roket jarak 100 Km ground to ground/R-Han 450. Dalam pelaksanaannya, program pengembangan roket jarak 100 Km ground to ground/R-Han 450 TA. 2018 adalah salah satu program kerjasama utama antara Balitbang Kemhan, PT. Dahana dengan Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (LAPAN).

Roket R-Han 450 ini memiliki motor roket dengan massa propelan sebesar 760 kg. Motor roket ini dapat menghasilkan gaya dorong maksimum sebesar 12.000 kgf dan memiliki gaya dorong rata-rata sebesar 7000 kgf dengan waktu bakar selama 20 detik. Akselerasi maksimum yang dapat dialami oleh roket pada saat terbang dapat mencapai 13 G dan kecepatan maksimum roket dapat mencapai 4,7 Mach. Tujuan dari pelaksanaan uji dinamis R-Han 450 ini adalah untuk mendapatkan data dan mengetahui perilaku terbang roket selama di dalam lintasan, yang dapat dijadikan bahan analisa guna kesempurnaan pada program pengembangan roket R-Han 450 berikutnya.

Target dari pengembangan roket R-Han 450 ini adalah bahwa roket terbang dengan baik dan stabil tanpa adanya anomali gerakan yang terjadi pada saat uji terbang. Di samping itu juga diharapkan data sensor gerak roket (akselerometer, gyro dan GPS) yang terdapat pada payload dapat bekerja dengan baik dan dapat ditransfer ke ground station secara utuh dan baik sejak awal peluncuran sampai dengan roket kembali jatuh ke bumi serta jarak jangkau dapat tercapai 3 digit.

(Kemhan)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Logam42

trishna_amṛta said:


> However *I see there is a gross complacency in the current administration when it come to managing the flow of news / information.* For example OPM propaganda are running wild and unchallenged all over the social media which include authenticate Youtube channel, Facebook Page, etc and so far there isn't any attention (not even the slightest) from DepKominfo about those propaganda channels. In fact if you ever try to refute any of those propaganda your comment / reply will be struck down (keep happening to me in Quora, Reddit, and other places) to the point I no longer taking any question (request for answer) in Quora which usually related to IT technical, jungle survival, wildlife, tourism, etc related topics (well Their Loss, Not Mine)
> 
> If you looking it from different perspective, it actually benefiting to Indonesia as a whole. moreover the less Oz govt (particularly their not-so intelligence agency) apparatus and public knew about Indonesia is actually benefiting us in the long run _(Sun Tzu Art of War). _Even their continuous hacking has been render null because they keep failing to understand the context of the intercepted comm traffic. Realistically just how many people there (with the necessary security clearance) who understand our languages? and I'm not referring to standard form of Bahasa Indonesia here. For example even my neighbours can't interpret any useful context of the conversation between me and my late mother because we usually speak using a mix of 3 languages in a single sentence (Indonesia, Javanese, Nederland)



I fully agree. Antara is getting better every year but it isn't enough, the gov is also getting better in using the UU ITE to prevent domestic dissemination of OPM propaganda but it also isn't enough. We need counter propaganda.

We also need better Nationalism teachers at school. Unless we want to end up like the democracies of the west we need everyone to agree on the basics of our nation.

Either way, I agree with your stance on Australia as well. Their leadership has systematically sidelined themselves from Indonesia this last decade. It's like they are doing our work for us. Paul Keating will be pissed on how badly the last 5 prime ministers pissed on his hard work to bring Australia and Indonesia closer together. While we need them, we have options to fulfil our needs (Japan , SK, Belgium), while their needs from us are irreplaceable (Security, Movement of Trade, Stopping Refugee ships).

Bastards still haven't paid a cent for the Montana Oil spill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Continuity is a key for our defense industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*President Moon Jae-in hopes S Korea-Indonesia friendship to get stronger*
Minggu, 30 Desember 2018 22:51 WIB - 5 Views

Reporter: antara






Illustration. South Korean President Moon Jae-in gave a press statement with President Joko Widodo at Seoul's "Blue House" on Monday (10/10/2018) . (Joko Susilo)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - South Korean President Moon Jae-in hopes that the friendship and cooperation between his country and Indonesia will be stronger and stronger in 2019 and in the years to come.

That statement was conveyed by Moon in Indonesian as a greeting to welcome the New Year 2019.

The statement was posted on the official Twitter account of the South Korean presidential office @TheBlueHouseEng which was inserted in Moon`s personal account @moonriver365, marking that the words were made by the South Korean President.

According to South Korea`s Ambassador to Indonesia Kim Chang-beom, the statement was a sign of the closeness of the relations between Indonesian and South Korean leaders.

"It shows the closeness of friendship and partnership between them," Ambassador Kim Chang-beom said via a short message received by Antara here Sunday.

In the remarks linked to the official account of President Joko Widodo @jokowi, @Kemlu_RI (the official account of the Indonesian Foreign Ministry) and the Indonesian people, Moon expressed his appreciation for Indonesia`s support for South Korea which has been fighting for peace for the past year.

"We are able to show great strength because you are always with us," President Moon said as quoted from his post on December 27, 2018.

In the last link, Moon hopes that President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and the Indonesian people will always be healthy and happy.

Earlier, on December 24, 2018, President Moon sent a letter to President Jokowi to express his condolences over the tsunami that hit the coasts of the Sunda Strait on December 22, 2018.

Reporting by Azizah Fitriyanti
Libertina, Yoseph Hariyadi
Editor: Heru Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018



striver44 said:


>



Its good, we can producing them and put them at our strategic reserve units


----------



## striver44

Other less known pindad products.....

PWC-25TL Export for East Timor





M1W-40




Pindad APR-2





source:Angkasa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

mandala said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


DM53s are the second most advanced APFSDS munition used by leopards, only the DM63 offered better KE performance which only can be fired from a 120 L/55 gun


----------



## GraveDigger388

mandala said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Nice to know our biggest cat has sabot rounds. I always thought our Leos only have HEAT, judging from numerous cannon-loading videos.


----------



## mandala



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


>



Need more of them, those Leos surely is badass and got the staying power we need to absorbing enemy firepower.


----------



## gondes

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## gondes

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

*Indonesia reportedly orders Didgori AMEVs from Georgia*






Indonesia has ordered Didgori Armoured Medical Evacuation Vehicles (AMEV) from Georgia’s Delta State Military Scientific-Technical Centre (STC Delta), according to Georgian newspaper reports.

According to scout-thedeaddistrict.blogspot.com, Ucha Dzidzuashvili, Director General of the STC Delta, speaking on the results of the company’s work in 2018, har reported that was signed a contract with Indonesia for the delivery of Didgori AMEVs.

“A contract has been signed, an advance payment has been made and work is underway,” said Ucha Dzidzuashvili.

Details of the contract were not disclosed.

The Didgori AMEV is a medical evacuation variant of the Delta’s 4×4 Didgori light armoured vehicle (LAV), which was first unveiled in 2011.

The Didgori armoured medical evacuation vehicle features a 4×4 wheeled Ford F550 super heavy-duty truck chassis powered by a 6.7-litre V8 turbocharged diesel developing 300 hp coupled to an automatic transmission with six forward and one reverse gear, enabling the vehicle to achieve a stated maximum road speed of up to 120 km/h.

The vehicle has a length of 6.55m, width of 2.39m, wheel base of 3.57m, and ground clearance of 0.5m.

The vehicle is also outfitted with a full air-conditioning system, powered steering, portable search light, strobe lights, and a central tyre-inflation system.

https://defence-blog.com/army/indon...1Kmb6oI9gAZTJBfzwWcPHpRIHy00N-hWh1rp_FRmd_-mU

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia resumes payment for fighter development project

Indonesia resumed its payment for South Korea's fighter development project last month after a yearlong delay, Korea Aerospace Industries Co. (KAI), the country's sole aircraft manufacturer, said Wednesday.

Late last month, Indonesia's defense ministry paid 132 billion won under a 2016 contract to shoulder 20 percent of the development cost for the KF-X project worth 7.9 trillion won (US$7.05 billion) as part of the country's efforts to procure combat aircraft for its own Air Force.

The Southeast Asian country had not made any payments since early 2017, triggering concerns that it could withdraw from the project.

"Through the latest payment, we can dispel worries about Indonesia's potential exit from the project, and we expect the country to actively participate," KAI said in a press release.

South Korea seeks to locally build the new fighter jet to replace its aging fleet of F-4 and F-5 fighters.

_https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20190102010300315_

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## striver44

Marine Rouge said:


> Need more of them, those Leos surely is badass and got the staying power we need to absorbing enemy firepower.


any news about new deliveries of leopards??? I thought that we ordered more back then


----------



## gondes

*Pandur II vs. Marder: FSV Platform for the Indonesian Army*
By Asian Military Review
-
November 5, 2018




The Indonesian armed forces are in process of search for a new Fire Support Vehicle, i.e. fast and armored platform with firepower equaling modern Main Battle Tanks. There are several such vehicles in the Indonesian Army and Marine Corps, but they are generally obsolete and they need a modern replacement.

The range of contenders include one partially domestic type (the MMWT by Pindad PT of Indonesia and FNSS of Turkey), Russian 2S25 Sprut-SD (this type, the only amphibious one, will probably fulfill the requirement of the Marine Corps), and finally, two Western solutions. The first one is wheeled Pandur II FSV by the Czechoslovak Group and General Dynamics European Land Systems, while the other one is tracked Marder Medium Tank RI by the Rheinmetall Defence of Germany.

*Firepower*
Both vehicles are armed with 105 mm rifled NATO-compatible cannons; however, their guns are different and mounted in significantly distinct turrets.

Pandur II FSV is equipped with the CT-CV 105HP turret by Belgian CMI Defence (formerly Cockerill) company, with a gun that provides range of about 4000 m for a direct fire with standard armor-piercing shells. The gun is also equipped with an automatic loading system, rendering the human loader unnecessary; therefore, the vehicle has got a crew of three men and the system secures sustained rate of fire of 8 rounds per minute. The cannon mount also provides an exceptionally high elevation of 42 degrees, which dramatically rises the efficiency in mountainous and/or urban areas, which are both quite common in Indonesia, and it can even work as an indirect fire support asset (i.e. de facto 105 mm light howitzer) with a maximum range of over 10 000 m. Moreover, it can also fire “smart” (i.e. terminally guided) ammunition, or even homing missiles, such as the French Falarick 105 rocket.






In comparison, Marder MT RI carries the Hitfact II turret, manufactured by the Italian Leonardo company (it is virtually identical to the turret of Centauro vehicle). Its gun provides maximum range of 3000 m and is manually loaded, thus, the vehicles still needs the fourth crew member and its fire rate does not exceed 6 rounds per minute. The gun mount has got maximum elevation of 16 degrees, significantly limiting its combat potential in urban and/or mountainous terrain and making indirect fire support de facto not possible. So far, it is not known to use “smart” shells or guided rockets. Generally, the overall combat efficiency of the Marder MT RI weapon system is significantly surpassed by the armament of the Pandur II FSV in virtually all important characteristics and features.

*Mobility*
Pandur II FSV is built on the well-proven chassis of Pandur II 8×8 armored personnel carrier, which is used by the Portuguese Marine Corps and Czech Army (that also employed it during its missions in Afghanistan). It definitely belongs to the world’s top-class of wheeled fighting vehicles, as it draws on long experience of the Austrian Steyr company, now possessed by the international GDELS company.

The CT-CV 105HP turret weighs about 4 tons, and combined with such wheeled chassis, the overall vehicle’s combat weight does not excess 20 tons. This value significantly improves both road mobility and aerial transport capability, because such vehicle can be easily carried by tactical transport aircraft of the C-130 Hercules class.

Pandur II can reach top speed of 105 km/h on paved roads. It should also be noted that while the FSV variant itself is not amphibious, the whole Pandur II platform is designed as a swimming one and can be provided with a pair of propellers or water-jets.






The Marder MT RI is built on the chassis of German Marder infantry fighting vehicle, introduced in 1970s and now leaving the service of the German army, which replaces it with the new Puma vehicles. Thus, Rheinmetall is overhauling the vehicles and offers them for export.

The Hitfact turret weighs over 5 tons, while the basic Marder platform exceeds 30 tons. Thus, overall combat weight of the Marder MT RI is over 35 tons in the standard configuration and over 43 tons with modular armor set.

Its top speed is about 65 km/h and there is, of course, no swimming capability. Although this tracked platform provides better off-road capability than the wheeled Pandur II, its weight is a complication for the swampy terrain in Indonesia and also for the aerial transport capabilities. Even in the Indonesian defense community, there have been strong doubts about the fitness of the Marder armored vehicles for the Indonesian road network.

*Benefits*
Apart from the firepower and mobility topics, there also additional factors that speak in favor of the Pandur II FSV and against the Marder MT RI. For example, it could be stressed that the latter vehicle is built on overhauled chassis of old infantry fighting vehicle. Therefore, there is absolutely no chance of a technological transfer to Indonesia, since Rheinmetall Defence does not produce new Marder vehicles (in fact, the serial production was stopped in 1975).

On the contrary, the Pandur II represents a relatively new platform, introduced in the beginning of the 21st century and still available for production for potential customers. Moreover, there can be strong cooperation with Indonesia, ranging from assembly of the platforms to the full license production. While the generally obsolete Marder could offer only short-term perspectives, the Pandur II platform is a hi-tech solution that could provide Indonesian defense industry with a lot of new technologies.

Moreover, there is an important question of politics. It is known that in Germany, the arms deals are a politically sensitive topic and they often become subjects of investigations and “re-considerations”. Especially the left-wing parties (Social Democrats and Green Party) can press the government to revoke such deals; it could be stressed that even the German-Indonesia deal, covering the Leopard 2 tanks and Marder infantry fighting vehicles, was strongly criticized by the press and the political opposition. On the contrary, there is very low risk that Czech Republic would “re-consider” an arms deal with Indonesia.

Moreover, the amphibious capability of the Pandur II chassis means that it can form an ideal solution for the Army and the Marine Corps in their search for new armored infantry vehicles, since it could work as a perfect common platform for both branches.

*Conclusion*
The brief comparison clearly shows that the Pandur II FSV could represent significantly better answer for the Indonesian Army’s quest for a new FSV solution. Its firepower characteristics, road mobility, aerial transport capability, technological benefits and political background can provide dramatically better option than the German Marder MT RI. This stands especially in the regional context of Indonesia, where the swampy and/or mountainous terrain, urban areas and rising needs of expeditionary missions press for acquisition of lighter and faster platform, thus favoring wheeled chassis with tank-class firepower, capable of providing both direct and indirect fire support with high rate of fire. Moreover, the wide range of possible technological and economical benefits, seriously lower risk of political tensions in the country of origin and the spectrum of variants (including amphibious ones for infantry transport and support) make Pandur II FSV for Indonesia surely the best way to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

INDONESIA
*ALAP-ALAP PA-06D SEGERA DIPRODUKSI MASSAL*
3 JANUARI 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Deputi Teknologi Industri Rancang Bangun dan Rekayasa Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (TIRBR BPPT), Wahyu Widodo Pandoe, mengatakan, Pesawat Udara Nir-Awak (PUNA) tipe Alap-alap PA-06D akan segera diproduksi massal.

Dilansir dai laman _Antara (3/ 1)_, Hal ini menyusul telah diterimanya sertifikat kelayakan untuk pesawat drone ini dari Badan Sarana Pertahanan Kementerian Pertahanan sebagai produk militer.

Untuk memenuhi rencana produksi massal ini, BPPT akan bekerja sama dengan pihak industri. Hal ini karena BPPT hanya bertugas menyusun prototipe dan mengajukan sertifikasi kelayakan saja.

“Segera (produksi massal) setelah sertifikasi ini. Tahun ini, nanti mitra swasta kami yang akan melanjutkan,” kata dia, di Kantor BPPT, Jakarta, Kamis, usai acara Serah Terima Sertifikat Tipe dan Sertifikat Kelaikudaraan Militer dari Badan Sarana Pertahanan Kementerian Pertahanan.

Meski BPPT tidak melakukan produksi PUNA untuk dijual kepada konsumen, menurut dia, BPPT sudah memiliki beberapa PUNA tipe Alap-alap PA-06D yang digunakan untuk kebutuhan darurat dalam negeri.

“Di BPPT, disiapkan beberapa pesawat untuk keperluan sipil sehingga kalau ada yang darurat bisa dibantu, seperti pemetaan kebakaran hutan, pemetaan gunung berapi,” katanya.

Ia berharap dengan perolehan sertifikasi tipe (TC), PUNA ini dapat digunakan untuk keperluan TNI.





_Kepala Pusat Sarana Pertahanan Kemhan, Laksda TNI Agus Setiadji (kanan) bersama Deputi Bidang Teknologi Industri Rancang Bangun dan Rekayasa (TIRBR) BPPT, Wahyu Widodo Pandoe saat penyerahan sertifikat drone Alap-Alap tipe PA-06D di Ruang Komisi Utama Gedung BPPT, Jl. MH Thamrin, Jakarta Pusat, Kamis (3/1/2019). _| AKURAT.CO/Yusuf Tirtayasa
PUNA yang memiliki fungsi utama untuk melakukan pemetaan udara ini telah menunjukkan kemampuannya dalam memetakan daerah terdampak bencana di Lombok, Nusa Tenggara Barat, dan jalur kereta api cepat Cirebon-Brebes.

Proses sertifikasi PUNA ini dilakukan oleh BPPT kepada Badan Sarana Pertahanan Kementerian Pertahanan dan memerlukan waktu tiga bulan sejak didaftarkan hingga lulus sertifikasi pada Desember 2018.

Ia menambahkan, PUNA ini mampu terbang di ketinggian 12.000 kaki dengan kecepatan 55 hingga 65 knot.

“Untuk altitude atau ketinggian terbangnya, Alap-alap ini mampu mencapai 12.000 kaki, dengan jangkauan datalink 100 km (LOS). Untuk kecepatan saat cruise 55-65 knot dan untuk lepas-landas dan mendarat memerlukan landasan pacu sepanjang 150-200 meter,” katanya.

PUNA tipe Alap-Alap PA-06D memiliki spesifikasi teknis bentang sayap sepanjang 3.2 m, berat maksimum saat lepas landas sebesar 31 kg, dan memiliki ketahanan untuk terbang selama lima jam.

_Photo: PUNA tipe Alap-alap PA-06D. (Dokumentasi BPPT)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

*Indonesia signs for four additional KCR-60M fast attack craft*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
03 January 2019




The third-of-class KCR-60M-class fast attack craft, KRI Halasan, seen off Langkawi, Malaysia. Indonesia has placed an order for four more vessels in the class. Source: IHS Markit/Ridzwan Rahmat
*Key Points*

Indonesia has acquired four more KCR-60M vessels, the first of which will be delivered in 2021
Additional boats will be part of an overall effort to reconstitute the class for lower-tempo operations
The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) has placed an order for four more KCR-60M-class fast attack craft with state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL.

A contract for the vessels, worth IDR2,800 trillion (USD195 million), was signed on 28 December at the MoD's office in Jakarta, a senior official from PT PAL has confirmed with_Jane's_ . All vessels will be constructed by PT PAL at its facilities in Surabaya.

However, unlike contracts for four earlier vessels in the KCR-60M class, the latest order calls for construction work in the 'fitted-for-but-not-with' (FFBNW) configuration for all the vessels' combat effectors including weapons, sensors, and countermeasures systems.

_Jane's_ understands that the Indonesian MoD will issue separate contracts for the vessels' weapons and sensors, although it is unclear when these are expected to materialise.

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) currently operates a fleet of three KCR-60M vessels, which were commissioned between May and September 2014, and is currently anticipating delivery of a fourth boat that was launched in February 2018.

The class has an overall length of 59.8 m, an overall beam of 8.1 m, and a hull draught of 2.6 m. Powered by two MTU 20V 4000 M73L diesel engines, the vessel can attain a maximum speed of 28 kt and a maximum range of 2,400 n miles at 20 kt. With its full crew complement of 43, the vessel has an endurance of nine days.

The KCR-60M was originally conceived by Indonesian defence planners as a 'hit-and-run' platform that could swiftly deploy guided anti-ship missiles against larger surface combatants, before quickly receding into the archipelagic background.

https://www.janes.com/article/85525/indonesia-signs-for-four-additional-kcr-60m-fast-attack-craft

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UMNOPutra

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> *Indonesia signs for four additional KCR-60M fast attack craft*
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
> 03 January 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third-of-class KCR-60M-class fast attack craft, KRI Halasan, seen off Langkawi, Malaysia. Indonesia has placed an order for four more vessels in the class. Source: IHS Markit/Ridzwan Rahmat
> *Key Points*
> 
> Indonesia has acquired four more KCR-60M vessels, the first of which will be delivered in 2021
> Additional boats will be part of an overall effort to reconstitute the class for lower-tempo operations
> The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) has placed an order for four more KCR-60M-class fast attack craft with state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL.
> 
> A contract for the vessels, worth IDR2,800 trillion (USD195 million), was signed on 28 December at the MoD's office in Jakarta, a senior official from PT PAL has confirmed with_Jane's_ . All vessels will be constructed by PT PAL at its facilities in Surabaya.
> 
> However, unlike contracts for four earlier vessels in the KCR-60M class, the latest order calls for construction work in the 'fitted-for-but-not-with' (FFBNW) configuration for all the vessels' combat effectors including weapons, sensors, and countermeasures systems.
> 
> _Jane's_ understands that the Indonesian MoD will issue separate contracts for the vessels' weapons and sensors, although it is unclear when these are expected to materialise.
> 
> The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) currently operates a fleet of three KCR-60M vessels, which were commissioned between May and September 2014, and is currently anticipating delivery of a fourth boat that was launched in February 2018.
> 
> The class has an overall length of 59.8 m, an overall beam of 8.1 m, and a hull draught of 2.6 m. Powered by two MTU 20V 4000 M73L diesel engines, the vessel can attain a maximum speed of 28 kt and a maximum range of 2,400 n miles at 20 kt. With its full crew complement of 43, the vessel has an endurance of nine days.
> 
> The KCR-60M was originally conceived by Indonesian defence planners as a 'hit-and-run' platform that could swiftly deploy guided anti-ship missiles against larger surface combatants, before quickly receding into the archipelagic background.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/85525/indonesia-signs-for-four-additional-kcr-60m-fast-attack-craft



Any improvement for this new batch?


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

gondes said:


> *Pandur II vs. Marder: FSV Platform for the Indonesian Army*
> By Asian Military Review
> -
> November 5, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indonesian armed forces are in process of search for a new Fire Support Vehicle, i.e. fast and armored platform with firepower equaling modern Main Battle Tanks. There are several such vehicles in the Indonesian Army and Marine Corps, but they are generally obsolete and they need a modern replacement.
> 
> The range of contenders include one partially domestic type (the MMWT by Pindad PT of Indonesia and FNSS of Turkey), Russian 2S25 Sprut-SD (this type, the only amphibious one, will probably fulfill the requirement of the Marine Corps), and finally, two Western solutions. The first one is wheeled Pandur II FSV by the Czechoslovak Group and General Dynamics European Land Systems, while the other one is tracked Marder Medium Tank RI by the Rheinmetall Defence of Germany.
> 
> *Firepower*
> Both vehicles are armed with 105 mm rifled NATO-compatible cannons; however, their guns are different and mounted in significantly distinct turrets.
> 
> Pandur II FSV is equipped with the CT-CV 105HP turret by Belgian CMI Defence (formerly Cockerill) company, with a gun that provides range of about 4000 m for a direct fire with standard armor-piercing shells. The gun is also equipped with an automatic loading system, rendering the human loader unnecessary; therefore, the vehicle has got a crew of three men and the system secures sustained rate of fire of 8 rounds per minute. The cannon mount also provides an exceptionally high elevation of 42 degrees, which dramatically rises the efficiency in mountainous and/or urban areas, which are both quite common in Indonesia, and it can even work as an indirect fire support asset (i.e. de facto 105 mm light howitzer) with a maximum range of over 10 000 m. Moreover, it can also fire “smart” (i.e. terminally guided) ammunition, or even homing missiles, such as the French Falarick 105 rocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In comparison, Marder MT RI carries the Hitfact II turret, manufactured by the Italian Leonardo company (it is virtually identical to the turret of Centauro vehicle). Its gun provides maximum range of 3000 m and is manually loaded, thus, the vehicles still needs the fourth crew member and its fire rate does not exceed 6 rounds per minute. The gun mount has got maximum elevation of 16 degrees, significantly limiting its combat potential in urban and/or mountainous terrain and making indirect fire support de facto not possible. So far, it is not known to use “smart” shells or guided rockets. Generally, the overall combat efficiency of the Marder MT RI weapon system is significantly surpassed by the armament of the Pandur II FSV in virtually all important characteristics and features.
> 
> *Mobility*
> Pandur II FSV is built on the well-proven chassis of Pandur II 8×8 armored personnel carrier, which is used by the Portuguese Marine Corps and Czech Army (that also employed it during its missions in Afghanistan). It definitely belongs to the world’s top-class of wheeled fighting vehicles, as it draws on long experience of the Austrian Steyr company, now possessed by the international GDELS company.
> 
> The CT-CV 105HP turret weighs about 4 tons, and combined with such wheeled chassis, the overall vehicle’s combat weight does not excess 20 tons. This value significantly improves both road mobility and aerial transport capability, because such vehicle can be easily carried by tactical transport aircraft of the C-130 Hercules class.
> 
> Pandur II can reach top speed of 105 km/h on paved roads. It should also be noted that while the FSV variant itself is not amphibious, the whole Pandur II platform is designed as a swimming one and can be provided with a pair of propellers or water-jets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Marder MT RI is built on the chassis of German Marder infantry fighting vehicle, introduced in 1970s and now leaving the service of the German army, which replaces it with the new Puma vehicles. Thus, Rheinmetall is overhauling the vehicles and offers them for export.
> 
> The Hitfact turret weighs over 5 tons, while the basic Marder platform exceeds 30 tons. Thus, overall combat weight of the Marder MT RI is over 35 tons in the standard configuration and over 43 tons with modular armor set.
> 
> Its top speed is about 65 km/h and there is, of course, no swimming capability. Although this tracked platform provides better off-road capability than the wheeled Pandur II, its weight is a complication for the swampy terrain in Indonesia and also for the aerial transport capabilities. Even in the Indonesian defense community, there have been strong doubts about the fitness of the Marder armored vehicles for the Indonesian road network.
> 
> *Benefits*
> Apart from the firepower and mobility topics, there also additional factors that speak in favor of the Pandur II FSV and against the Marder MT RI. For example, it could be stressed that the latter vehicle is built on overhauled chassis of old infantry fighting vehicle. Therefore, there is absolutely no chance of a technological transfer to Indonesia, since Rheinmetall Defence does not produce new Marder vehicles (in fact, the serial production was stopped in 1975).
> 
> On the contrary, the Pandur II represents a relatively new platform, introduced in the beginning of the 21st century and still available for production for potential customers. Moreover, there can be strong cooperation with Indonesia, ranging from assembly of the platforms to the full license production. While the generally obsolete Marder could offer only short-term perspectives, the Pandur II platform is a hi-tech solution that could provide Indonesian defense industry with a lot of new technologies.
> 
> Moreover, there is an important question of politics. It is known that in Germany, the arms deals are a politically sensitive topic and they often become subjects of investigations and “re-considerations”. Especially the left-wing parties (Social Democrats and Green Party) can press the government to revoke such deals; it could be stressed that even the German-Indonesia deal, covering the Leopard 2 tanks and Marder infantry fighting vehicles, was strongly criticized by the press and the political opposition. On the contrary, there is very low risk that Czech Republic would “re-consider” an arms deal with Indonesia.
> 
> Moreover, the amphibious capability of the Pandur II chassis means that it can form an ideal solution for the Army and the Marine Corps in their search for new armored infantry vehicles, since it could work as a perfect common platform for both branches.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> The brief comparison clearly shows that the Pandur II FSV could represent significantly better answer for the Indonesian Army’s quest for a new FSV solution. Its firepower characteristics, road mobility, aerial transport capability, technological benefits and political background can provide dramatically better option than the German Marder MT RI. This stands especially in the regional context of Indonesia, where the swampy and/or mountainous terrain, urban areas and rising needs of expeditionary missions press for acquisition of lighter and faster platform, thus favoring wheeled chassis with tank-class firepower, capable of providing both direct and indirect fire support with high rate of fire. Moreover, the wide range of possible technological and economical benefits, seriously lower risk of political tensions in the country of origin and the spectrum of variants (including amphibious ones for infantry transport and support) make Pandur II FSV for Indonesia surely the best way to go.
> 
> View attachment 530596



I think either Pandur or Marder, both of them will be used as our FSV (Fire Support Vehicle) or MGS (Mobile Gun System).

Pandur FSV and Badak will support our mechanised infantry battalion of APC Anoa 6x6 and future APC 8x8.

While Marder will support our APC M113 armored mechanised infantry battalion.


----------



## Var Dracon

UMNOPutra said:


> Any improvement for this new batch?



Max speed is increased to 28 knot at full load (more at non full load, but I think this has to be tested first), engine changed from 2x2880 kW to 2x3900 kW, fin stabilizer added at the bottom side of hull to increase stability, sewage treatment plant so they can manage the sewage independently, and telescopic crane changed from 1 ton capacity to 2 tons.


----------



## striver44

Leopard 2 satpol pp

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*PT Semen Baturaja records 24 percent increase in sales*
Senin, 7 Januari 2019 13:00 WIB - 3 Views

Reporter: Antara





State-owned cement producer PT Semen Baturaja (SMBR) has recorded a 24 percent increase in sales at 2.17 million tons in 2018, as compared to 1.76 million tons in the previous year.. (ANTARA/Didik Suhartono)

Jakarta(ANTARA News) - State-owned cement producer PT Semen Baturaja (SMBR) has recorded a 24 percent increase in sales at 2.17 million tons in 2018, as compared to 1.76 million tons in the previous year.

The company`s President Director Jobi Triananda Hasjim noted in a statement here on Monday that the record had surpassed the average growth of the country`s industry at five percent in 2018.

"The growth of SMBR sales volume this year is one of the highest in the industry sector," Hasjim pointed out.

In December 2018, the company`s cement sales had reached 220,737 tons, or up 22 percent as compared to December 2017.

According to data of the Indonesian Cement Association, as of November, SMBR`s market share has continued to increase and led the markets in South Sumatra and Lampung, with 54 percent and 26 percent shares respectively.

Moreover, market shares in Jambi were recorded at 14 percent; Bengkulu, eight percent; and Bangka Belitung, five percent.

"The growth in sales volume has surpassed the rise in demand in all its marketing regions," Jobi added.

Reporting by Afut Syafril Nursyirwan, sri Haryati

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://papua.antaranews.com/berita/475085/tni-au-bentuk-dua-skuadron-tempur-di-papua


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Marine Rouge said:


> *PT Semen Baturaja records 24 percent increase in sales*
> Senin, 7 Januari 2019 13:00 WIB - 3 Views
> 
> Reporter: Antara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State-owned cement producer PT Semen Baturaja (SMBR) has recorded a 24 percent increase in sales at 2.17 million tons in 2018, as compared to 1.76 million tons in the previous year.. (ANTARA/Didik Suhartono)
> 
> Jakarta(ANTARA News) - State-owned cement producer PT Semen Baturaja (SMBR) has recorded a 24 percent increase in sales at 2.17 million tons in 2018, as compared to 1.76 million tons in the previous year.
> 
> The company`s President Director Jobi Triananda Hasjim noted in a statement here on Monday that the record had surpassed the average growth of the country`s industry at five percent in 2018.
> 
> "The growth of SMBR sales volume this year is one of the highest in the industry sector," Hasjim pointed out.
> 
> In December 2018, the company`s cement sales had reached 220,737 tons, or up 22 percent as compared to December 2017.
> 
> According to data of the Indonesian Cement Association, as of November, SMBR`s market share has continued to increase and led the markets in South Sumatra and Lampung, with 54 percent and 26 percent shares respectively.
> 
> Moreover, market shares in Jambi were recorded at 14 percent; Bengkulu, eight percent; and Bangka Belitung, five percent.
> 
> "The growth in sales volume has surpassed the rise in demand in all its marketing regions," Jobi added.
> 
> Reporting by Afut Syafril Nursyirwan, sri Haryati
> 
> Editor: Fardah Assegaf
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> https://papua.antaranews.com/berita/475085/tni-au-bentuk-dua-skuadron-tempur-di-papua


Beritanya kok tentang semen ? Link tentang pespur


----------



## Nike

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Beritanya kok tentang semen ? Link tentang pespur



Salah page sorry


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia could be India's First BrahMos Client*

08 Januari 2019





Ship based BrahMos cruise missile (photo : BrahMos Aerospace)

*India exploring sale of BrahMos cruise missile to Indonesia*

India has earlier held talks with the Vietnam government for the sale of the BrahMos, a supersonic cruise missile developed by an Indo-Russian joint venture set up in 1998. The Indian Navy inducted the missile on its frontline warships in 2005.

India is exploring the possibility of selling the BrahMos cruise missile to Indonesia, and a team from the Indo-Russian joint venture that makes the weapon system visited a state-run shipyard in Surabaya last year to assess the fitting of the missile on Indonesian warships, people familiar with developments said.

Besides the BrahMos, India has offered to supply coastal defence radars and marine grade steel to Indonesia and to service the Russian-made Su-30 combat jets flown by the Indonesian air force as part of efforts to deepen bilateral defence and military cooperation, the people said.

India has earlier held talks with the Vietnam government for the sale of the BrahMos, a supersonic cruise missile developed by an Indo-Russian joint venture set up in 1998. The Indian Navy inducted the missile on its frontline warships in 2005.

Though India and Indonesia have not reached a final agreement on the sale of the BrahMos, the visit of the a team from the Indo-Russian company to the state-run PT PAL shipyard on the sidelines of the Indo Defence 2018 expo late last year was a significant step forward in efforts to sell the weapon system to a foreign country.

“The BrahMos team was invited to visit the state-run ship-building enterprise and had a look at the Indonesian platform,” a person said. The inspection of the warships was focused on fitting the BrahMos system on them, the people cited above said.





BrahMos anti ship cruise missile (photo : India Today)

Though there has been “some traction” in India’s offer of coastal defence radars to Indonesia, matters were “more advanced in considering” the BrahMos system, the people added.

A group of MPs from the commission on defence, foreign and information affairs of Indonesia’s lower house of parliament had visited the BrahMos headquarters last year, the people said.

“It is a good proposition to have deeper defence cooperation with India because it has advanced technology that it is both functional and economical,” the first person cited above said. “Indian technology is not as complicated as technology from the West as it is of good value for regional countries,” the person added.

Commodore (retired) C Uday Bhaskar, director of the Society for Policy Studies, said: “It is significant if India is offering the BrahMos missile to Indonesia. It enhances the relevance of India’s military profile as a credible exporter of cruise missile technology.”

Besides the BrahMos, India had offered to sell marine grade steel and to service the Indonesian Air Force’s Su-30 combet jets, which are very similar to the Su-30s flown by the Indian Air Force, the people said.

On the other hand, Indonesia’s state-run Pindad enterprise is bidding for the Indian Army’s contract to acquire a new assault rifle, the people said. This is currently at the “request for proposal” stage and the rifle offered by Indonesia has consistently performed well at regional shooting competitions, the people said.

The Indonesian and Indian armies have held exercises for several years and the first bilateral naval wargame was held last November. The first bilateral air force exercise is expected to be held in 2019, the people said.

(Hindustan Times)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesian MoD Orders 8 Airbus H225M, 9 Bell 412 Helicopters*








Signing of contract between PTDI and Indonesian MoD (Image: PTDI on Twitter)
The Indonesian Ministry of Defense has signed a contract to buy eight Airbus H225M heliopters and nine Bell 412EPI helicopters for its Air Force from state-owned PT Dirgantara.

The contract was signed on Wednesday by PTDI's Commercial Director, Irzal Rinaldi and Head of the Defense Facility Agency (Kabaranahan) of the Indonesian Ministry of Defense, Rear Admiral TNI Agus Setiadji.

"Hopefully this contract can support the progress of the domestic defense industry, this is also a form of PTDI's commitment to meet the needs of the main tasks and functions of the Air Force and the Army", said Elfien Goentoro, Director of PTDI Wednesday in a statementby PTDI via its Twitter account.

The price of the deal has not been disclosed by the MoD.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/24...us_H225M__9_Bell_412_Helicopters#.XDXls1wzZPY

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## V3NOM12

Zarvan said:


> The Indonesian Ministry of Defense has signed a contract to buy eight Airbus H225M heliopters and nine Bell 412EPI helicopters for its Air Force from state-owned PT Dirgantara.


Actually not all for the Air Force, from Indonesian source says 8 units H225M as a heavy utility Helicopter for the Air Force and 412EPI 9 units as a medium utility Helicopter for the Army, as we can see from the background picture too


----------



## striver44

*Indonesia to acquire Indian BrahMos cruise missiles*
January 2019 news defense aviation aerospace air force industry
POSTED ON TUESDAY, 08 JANUARY 2019 16:54
India seems to be exploring the possibility of selling BrahMos supersonic cruise missiles to Indonesia, among other equipment.




*BrahMos missile (Picture source : Air Recognition)*

The Indo-Russian joint venture which is manufacturing this weapon system (since 1998) has already made a visit, last year, in Surabaya, in order to assess the fitting of the missile on Indonesian warships.

The BrahMos is a two-stage missile with a solid propellant booster engine, which brings it to supersonic speed. The second stage, the liquid ramjet, permits it to reach velocity up to Mach 3. It is equipped with advanced embedded software providing the missile with special features. It has been designed to be used on land, sea and sub-sea platforms and an air launch version is in progress.

In addition to these missiles, India is about to supply coastal defense radars and marine grade steel to the Indonesian government. It is also expected that this Indo-Russian company will service Russian-made *Su-30* fighter jets flown by the Indonesian Air Force.


----------



## UMNOPutra

Any news regarding this submarine assembled by PAL? When will it be launched ?


----------



## Nike

UMNOPutra said:


> Any news regarding this submarine assembled by PAL? When will it be launched ?



Waiting for presiden widodo


----------



## gondes

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

gondes said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


I LOVE the new get-ups our soldiers got..


----------



## Nike

*Helikopter CH-47 Chinook, Heli Transport Sekaligus Heli Tempur yang Andal*


 No Comments
4






tniad.mil.id – Jika tidak ada aral melintang pada tahun 2019 mendatang menurut sebuah sumber, heli transport CH-47 Chinook dari AS rencananya akan memperkuat Alutsista kita. Kehadiran heli Chinook untuk memperkuat Alutsista memang sangat dibutuhkan mengingat selama ini helikopter angkut yang kita miliki jumlahnya masih terbatas.

Jika dibandingkan dengan heli transport yang sudah kita miliki, kehadiran heli Chinook yang berbentuk unik karena merupakan ‘heli tandem’ memang sangat mencolok. Sebagai helikopter yang memiliki dua baling-baling utama, Chinook memiliki ukuran panjang 30 meter, tinggi 5,7 meter, dan bisa mengangkut 55 tentara bersenjata lengkap atau sekitar 11.000 kg barang.

Selain itu sebagai heli transport sekaligus tempur, Chinook juga dipersenjatai sejumlah senapan mesin untuk melindungi para tentara yang sedang keluar atau masuk kedalam helikopter. Karena bisa mengangkut barang demikian banyak, maka Chinook sebagai heli transport sangat diandalkan untuk menangani bencana alam yang bersifat regional atau nasional.






Ketika terjadi bencana gempa bumi dan tsunami Aceh (2004) Indonesia mendapat pelajaran berharga. Terbukti, begitu vitalnya peran heli Chinook yang dioperasikan oleh sejumlah negara dalam penanganan bencana secara tepat dan akurat. Indonesia bahkan sampai menyewa 5 heli Chinook dari AS untuk memperlancar penanganan bencana alam di Aceh.

Didorong oleh pengalaman berharga itu, pada tahun 2016 Kementerian Pertahanan RI menurut sebuah sumber menandatangani pembelian Heli Chinook yang rencananya dikirim secara bertahap mulai tahun 2019.

Rencana pembelian helikopter CH-47 atau lebih dikenal dengan nama Chinook baru terlaksana pada 2016, dan nanti pengoperasionalannya diserahkan kepada yang berkompeten sebagai bagian dari Alutsista. Sebagai alat angkut berat, helikopter Chinook memiliki mobilitas sangat tinggi dan memiliki daya angkut personel sebanyak satu peleton prajurit.

Sebagian telah melihat kehebatan helikopter buatan Amerika Serikat itu, antara lain ketika beraksi pada beberapa bencana alam di Indonesia. Saat itu, sejumlah negara membawa bantuan menggunakan Chinook. Pada saat penanganan pasca bencana tsunami Aceh, kita dapat bantuan dari negara sahabat memakai Chinook. Itu sangat luar biasa, cepat, dan mengangkut banyak orang.

Wacana pembelian helikopter dengan mesin ganda tersebut pertama kali diungkapkan oleh salah seorang pejabat yang mengatakan bahwa Chinook yang harganya ditaksir mencapai 30 juta dollar AS bakal melengkapi Alutsista TNI. Meskipun untuk pengadaan helikopter Chinook cukup mahal, tetapi nyawa orang yang perlu diselamatkan lebih mahal.

Boeing CH-47 Chinook adalah sebuah helikopter produk Amerika bermesin ganda, tandem rotor dan _heavy-lift_ . Dengan kecepatan tertinggi 170 knot (196 mph, 315 km/h) helikopter itu lebih cepat daripada helikopter serang tahun 1960-an. Helikopter CH-47 adalah salah satu dari beberapa pesawat masa itu yang masih dalam pelayanan lini produksi dan depan, dengan lebih dari 1.179 dibuat sampai saat ini. Peran utamanya meliputi gerakan pasukan, artileri, dan memasok perlengkapan medan perang. Memiliki pintu pemuatan yang lebar di bagian belakang pesawat dan tiga eksternal-kargo kait.






Chinook ini dirancang dan awalnya diproduksi oleh Boeing Vertol di awal 1960-an. Helikopter ini sekarang diproduksi oleh _Boeing Rotorcraft Systems_. Chinooks telah dijual ke 16 negara dengan Angkatan Darat AS, dan _Royal Air Force_menjadi pengguna terbesar. Helikopter CH-47 adalah salah satu helikopter angkut terberat di Barat.

Tarik ulur pemberian _ToT (Transfer of Technology)_ dalam proses pembelian Alutsista umumnya terkait dengan beberapa prinsip, mulai dari urusan politik dan pastinya nilai total pembelian tersebut. Ada yang menarik dari rencana pengadaan helikopter angkut berat CH-47 Chinook buatan Boeing. Pasalnya Indonesia hanya membeli empat unit dan tetap mensyaratkan ToT dalam skema _offset_.

Diperkirakan pengadaan CH-47 Chinook akan menggunakan anggaran tahun 2016, dengan anggaran pengadaan per-unit helikopter mencapai US$30 juta. Lewat beberapa kali pembahasan dan negosiasi antara pihak Boeing dan Kemenhan RI, akhirnya pada tahun 2015 lalu, _Regional Director South East Asia Boeing_, Young Tae Pak menyampaikan kepada seorang pejabat kita bahwa Boeing siap memberikan dan memenuhi persyaratan skema _offset_ yang diinginkan Indonesia.

_Defence offset_ dalam teorinya dibagi menjadi dua pilihan, yakni _direct offset_ dan _indirect offset_. _Direct offset_ yaitu kompensasi yang langsung berhubungan dengan transaksi pembelian. _Indirect offset_ sering juga disebut _offset_ komersial bentuknya biasanya _buyback_, bantuan pemasaran/pembelian Alutsista yang sudah diproduksi oleh negara berkembang tersebut, produksi lisensi, transfer teknologi, sampai pertukaran _offset_, bahkan imbal beli.

Sebagai tindak lanjut, pihak Regional Boeing Asia Tenggara telah mengirimkan tim ke PT Dirgantara Indonesia untuk pembicaraan teknis lebih lanjut. Sebagaimana diketahui, Kemhan berencana membeli Helikopter Chinook untuk memperkuat Alutsista di jajaran

TNI. Pembelian ini disesuaikan dengan ancaman nyata yang dihadapi Indonesia, terutama masalah penanganan bencana alam. Selain Indonesia, di Asia Tenggara Chinook sudah lama dimiliki Singapura. Negeri Jiran ini merangkum armada Chinook di dalam Skadron 127. AU Singapura tercatat punya enam unit CH-47D dan dua belas unit CH-47SD Chinook. Selain itu, AD Thailand juga ikut menggunakan CH-47 Chinook. Saat berkecamuknya Perang Vietnam, Chinook juga menjadi etalase kelengkapan udara di pihak Vietnam Selatan. Meski Chinook yang dibeli Indonesia jumlahnya minim, namun secara keseluruhan kontrak Boeing untuk pengadaan Alutsista TNI cukup menggiurkan.

Helikopter Chinook merupakan salah satu jenis helikopter yang memiliki keunggulan multifungsi. Selain dapat mengangkut personel militer dalam jumlah banyak, helikopter ini juga mampu mengangkut logistik dalam jumlah banyak. Selain itu, helikopter ini didesain untuk bisa mengangkut_ (sling)_ pesawat tempur, kapal tempur, kendaraan tempur (Ranpur), hingga tank tempur kelas ringan. Tidak hanya itu, dengan kemampuan daya angkut yang besar, helikopter ini banyak diturunkan untuk mendukung kebutuhan nasional, seperti evakuasi bencana alam dan kegiatan _Search and Rescue._

Dalam sejarahnya Chinook mulai mengudara pada tahun 1962, telah hadir dalam beberapa varian dan dioperasikan oleh 22 negara dengan total produksi lebih dari 1.180 unit. (Dispenad/Majalah Palagan)

https://tniad.mil.id/2019/01/heliko...i-transport-sekaligus-heli-tempur-yang-andal/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*AvtoKrAZ Delivered a Batch of KrAZ Truck to Indonesia*

11 Januari 2019





KrAZ-5233 4x4 (photos : BMPD)

AvtoKrAZ fulfilled another order for its foreign client for the production of a batch of different models of KrAZ vehicles. Ordered under foreign economic contract, all-wheel drive flatbed cars on the KrAZ-5233 chassis (4x4) and KrAZ-65053 chassis (6x4) in the amount of 923 thousand dollars were sent to Indonesia.





All trucks with 380hp motors. At the request of the customer, who is well aware of KrAZ vehicles, the batch was made standard for serial models.



KrAZ-65053 6x4 (photos : BMPD)
The cars are painted white, as they will be sent to help the UN peacekeeping contingent. The on-board vehicles along with the chassis, on which the partner from abroad will install various special settings - APZ, drinking water tanks, waste collection equipment, etc., will work in the usual extreme road and climate conditions. It is in them that the robust and easy-to-operate KrAZ trucks fully disclose their technical capabilities.



UN missions and divisions around the world are regularly added to the list of users of AvtoKrAZ. Although now it is not the largest counterpart of KrAZ products by the number of units ordered, but it is very status and respectable, with which the company always treats with special attention. Kremenchug Automobile Plant understands that its products - KrAZ trucks and special vehicles based on them - make a significant contribution to the activities of the main international organization in the world. To be a registered UN supplier, which is the KrAZ trademark, a prestigious status recognized worldwide.
(BMPD)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

*KAL Limboto I-8-33 Dan KAL Wayabula I-14-12 Resmi Masuk Jajaran TNI AL*
Oleh
honggo
-
Jan 10, 2019 
53

0




SIAGAINDONESIA.COM TNI Angkatan Laut menambah kekuatan dengan diterimanya dua Kapal Angkatan Laut (KAL) 20 Meter yang diserahkan Direktur PT. Tesco Indomaritim Jamin Basuki kepada Kadismatal Laksamana Pertama TNI Kasih Prihantoro S.E., M.M,. Untuk selanjutnya kapal diserahkan kepada Asisten Logistik (Aslog) Kasal, Laksamana Muda TNI Mulyadi, S.Pi., M.A.P., dan kemudian diserahkan kepada pengguna KAL yakni Komandan Lanal Gorontalo Letkol Laut (P) Tonny Sundah, M.Tr. (Hanla) dan Komandan Lanal Morotai Letkol Laut (P) Kariady Bangun, S.E., M.Tr. (Hanla) di Pantai Mutiara Indah, Jakarta Utara, Kamis, (10/1/19).

Dua KAL produksi dalam negeri itu memiliki spesifikasi panjang 28 meter, lebar 6.20 meter dan mampu mengangkut 15 ABK. Kapal ini dilengkapi dengan satu buah senjata mitraliur 20 mm berada di haluan dan dua buah senjata 12,7 mm di buritan. Kapal berbahan pelat aluminium alloy 5083-H116 dan aluminium alloy 6061.

Dalam amanatnya Aslog Kasal menyampaikan, bahwa penyerahan dua unit KAL 28 M dengan nama KAL Limboto dan KAL Wayabula, kepada Lanal Gorontalo dan Lanal Morotai dengan tujuan KAL yang diserahkan tersebut dapat dipergunakan untuk menjaga keamanan wilayah perairan Indonesia, khususnya sebagai sarana patroli terbatas di wilayah kerja Lanal Gorontalo dan Lanal Morotai.

“Pengadaan KAL 28 M tersebut telah melalui mekanisme dan kriteria pembangunan kapal secara komprehensif mulai dari tahap desain hingga pembangunan serta diawasi oleh satgas dan biro klasifikasi rina dari Italia, sehingga diharapkan dapat memenuhi tingkat readiness dan sustainability yang memadai”, kata Aslog Kasal.

Dalam kesmpatan ini Aslog Kasal mengatakan, pengadaan KAL ini merupakan bagian dari Rencana Strategi (Renstra) TNI Angkatan Laut dalam upaya mewujudkan kekuatan pokok minimum TNI Angkatan Laut Tahun 2010 sampai dengan 2024.

“Kami berharap kepada satuan penerima dan bintek terkait agar terus memonitor kondisi teknis KAL Limboto I-8-33 dan KAL Wayabula I-12-14, berkaitan dengan jaminan pemeliharaan yang diberikan oleh PT. Tesco Indo Maritim sebagai perusahaan pembuat, sehingga diharapkan KAL 28 M dapat dioperasikan secara maksimal,”harapnya.

Seusai acara serah terima KAL, Aslog Kasal meresmikan KAL Limboto I-8-33 dan KAL Wayabula I-14-12 resmi masuk jajaran TNI AL sertta sekaligus melantik Kapten Laut (P) Junaidi sebagai komandan KAL Wayabula dan Kapten Laut (P) Timbul Narkoto sebagai komandan KAL Limboto.

Hadir dalam kegiatan tersebut antara lain, Waasops Kasal, Kadismatal, Kadissenlekal, Danlantamal VIII dan Danlantamal XIV, serta pejabat TNI ALterkait.@Wn



http://www.siagaindonesia.com/20105...Xyt79pcx9OF0G6n5znJwj7hK0md1bp5dSNdvayRv4j8fU

2 unit of PC 28 meter Navy patrol ships come into service.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia moves forward with talks for three more Type 209 submarines*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
11 January 2019




A model of an Indonesian Type 209/1400 submarine on display at Indo Defence 2018. Source: IHS Markit/Ridzwan Rahmat
*Key Points*

Indonesia is edging closer towards acquiring three more diesel-electric submarines from South Korea
The country has been studying several vessel types for the requirement, but considerations of commonality and maintenance costs have led to the current frontrunner
Officials from the Indonesian Ministry of Defence are currently in negotiations with state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL and South Korean company Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) for a follow-on order of three Type 209/1400 diesel-electric submarines.

A series of verifications carried out by _Jane's_ since early January 2019 with multiple industry and government sources has confirmed that the negotiations pertain to workshare arrangements that can be undertaken for each vessel and South Korean defence credit programmes that can be utilised to fund the acquisition.

Should it materialise, the contract, which includes a support and training package across all three submarines, is expected to be worth approximately USD1.2 billion.

Indonesia signed a USD1.1 billion deal for three Type 209/1400 submarines with DSME in December 2011. Two boats under the contract have been delivered, while a third vessel is currently awaiting launch at PT PAL's premises in Surabaya. The first submarine was commissioned in August 2017 as KRI _Nagapasa_ (403).

As indicated in initial points of discussion seen by _Jane's_ , the first boat that will be in the follow-on contract, which will be the fourth vessel in Indonesia's Nagapasa class overall, will be assembled at DSME's facilities in Okpo, South Korea. However, PT PAL will construct two of the boat's six modules in Surabaya, while DSME will build the remaining four in South Korea. Once ready the Indonesian-built modules will be shipped to Okpo for assembly.

Shopping spree came late apparently for major item, or came undetected


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Well no one give us a damn when we bought more apache, caracal, chinook, bell 412, su 35, u209, m109, Astros and so on, we are just so damn good to cover it up

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

Leopard 2RI MBTs. Credit to Divif 2 Kostrad.







        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

Marine Rouge said:


> Well no one give us a damn when we bought more apache, caracal, chinook, bell 412, su 35, u209, m109, Astros and so on, we are just so damn good to cover it up



The good part of when people underestimate you.

Its a good thing that the world is so distracted by Trump, Putin, & China right now. 

World:
Indonesia:


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## Nike

*Juni, PT DI Bakal Kenalkan CN-235 Gunship*
Wed, 09 Jan 2019 - 20:45 WIB

259






Foto: Istimewa
BANDUNG, suaramerdeka.com - PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) bakal memperkenalkan varian baru dari produk pesawat sayap tetapnya berupa CN-235 Gunship. Pesawat yang dipasangi persenjataan itu diproyeksikan bisa dikenalkan ke publik pada pertengahan 2019.

Menurut Direktur Produksi PT DI, Arie Wibowo, langkah pengembangan pesawat tersebut juga sekaligus untuk menangkap peluang pasar mengingat BUMN Strategis itu akan mengikuti tender di Thailand.

"Royal Thai Navy meminta yang bisa dipasang semacam peluncur roket, kita ikut tendernya, kita punya pengalaman," tandasnya di sela-sela penandatanganan kontrak pengadaan 17 heli Kemenhan di Bandung, Rabu (9/1).

PT DI mempunyai pengalaman membangun variasi sejenis pada saat ikut membangun CN-235 Meltem milik Turki. Konfigurasinya di antaranya dilengkapi fitur pemasangan rudal atau rocket.

Untuk kepentingan dalam negeri, Arie Wibowo menjelaskan bahwa platform CN-235 Gunship bisa digunakan dalam rangka penegakan hukum di laut seperti yang digencarkan Menteri KKP, Susi Pudjiastuti.

"Bisa untuk membantu upaya Bu Susi misalnya, dalam upaya penegakan hukum di laut. Menakuti nelayan yang bandel, manuver pesawatnya kan radial, diputari sasarannya ditembaki ke arah airnya," tandasnya.

Dijelaskan, pengembangan CN-235 Gunship tengah mempersiapkan flying test bed. Pesawat yang dijadikan platform itu dijadwalkan sudah rampung sehingga bisa terbang pada Maret mendatang.

Berikutnya, mereka mengintegrasikan FTB tersebut dengan jenis kanon yang akan dipasangkan sekaligus diujicoba proses penembakannya. Ini termasuk mematangkan manuver terbang rendah di atas 500 meter.

"Senjatanya mau dipasang di mana. Nanti kita akan undang AU, AL, dan AD juga. Karena pesawat ini kan bawa senjata ada gun impactnya. Jadi jangan sampai pesawat goyang, tapi stabil ketika tembakan dilepaskan," katanya.

https://www.suaramerdeka.com/news/baca/159033/juni-pt-di-bakal-kenalkan-cn-235-gunship

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mengkom

Jordan is currently putting up their relatively new AC-235 (made in 2014) gunship for sale, 
could we really compete against their bid?
https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-news/defense/2019-01-05/gunships-sale-part-mass-jordanian-sell


----------



## Nike

mengkom said:


> Jordan is currently putting up their relatively new AC-235 (made in 2014) gunship for sale,
> could we really compete against their bid?
> https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-news/defense/2019-01-05/gunships-sale-part-mass-jordanian-sell



Dont know, though i believe we need attack platform but in form of dedicated CAS like warthog or frogfoot


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia resumes KFX payments*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Industry
14 January 2019




Indonesia has restarted payments to support its continuing involvement in the project with South Korea to develop the next-generation KFX fighter aircraft. Source: IHS Markit/Patrick Allen
Jakarta has restarted payments to support the development of the next-generation Korean Fighter Xperiment (KFX) aircraft, Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) confirmed to _Jane's_ on 14 January.

KAI said it received KRW132 billion (USD118 million) from the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) in late 2018 and that the payment will "dispel concerns" about Indonesia's potential withdrawal from the KFX development programme.

KAI added that up to 150 engineers and technicians from Indonesia are expected to travel to South Korea this year to participate in the fighter development programme. KAI added that 28 Indonesian engineers were originally involved but this number had increased to 72.

A KAI statement, citing an unidentified KAI official, said, "Through mutual trust we have not only restored trust but also confirmed our intention to jointly participate in the KFX programme. We will do our best to lead the KFX programme successfully through co-operation with Indonesia."

KAI said the payment from Indonesia was received following successful diplomatic engagement between the two countries in recent months. This engagement, it added, has strengthened the KFX joint development project and wider defence industrial collaboration efforts between South Korea and Indonesia.

Due mainly to fiscal constraints, Indonesia had previously halted payments to support the fighter aircraft development project. However, defence officials from the two countries are currently negotiating a new payment structure for the Indonesian MoD through which it will continue involvement in the programme.

KAI also confirmed that Indonesia is committed to investing "about KRW1.7 trillion" in the KFX programme, which equates to 20% of total development costs. This payment structure was agreed in 2015, although _Jane's_ understands that Indonesia is behind by about 40% of its agreed financial commitment.

Under the original agreement, the South Korean government will pay for 60% of the development programme, with prime contractor KAI covering 20%.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Ethiopia Airlines force lands for flying without permit over Indonesia*
Senin, 14 Januari 2019 13:51 WIB - 6 Views

Reporter: Antara





An Ethiopia Airlines cargo plane was forced to land at the Hang Nadim Airport in Batam, Riau Islands Province, for flying over Indonesia without permit on Monday, Jan 14, 2019. ANTARA FOTO/M N Kanwa/pras.

Batam, Riau Islands (ANTARA News) - An Ethiopia Airlines cargo plane was forced to land at the Hang Nadim Airport in Batam, Riau Islands Province, for flying over Indonesia without permit on Monday.

"It happened just now. The plane has no permit," Suwarso, director of the Hang Nadim Airport, stated here, Monday.

The Boeing B.777F aircraft took off from the Addis Ababa Bole International Airport and was en route to Hong Kong.

"Right now, the plane and its crew are being handled by the Indonesian Air Forces (TNI AU)," he remarked.



Reporting by Jannatun Naim, fardah


Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Supporting force : Landing Ship Tank on progress.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Supporting force : Landing Ship Tank on progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pr1v4t33r

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gondes

*Bantu Susi Lawan Maling Ikan, PTDI Bikin Pesawat Bersenjata*

PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) atau PTDI tengah mengembangkan pesawat CN235 yang dilengkapi dengan senjata atau _gun ship_. Pesawat ini merupakan pengembangan dari CN235 yang sebelumnya sudah diproduksi PTDI.

"Iya memang kita sedang men-_develope variant _dari _legacy product_ kita CN235, dengan kemampuan sebagai Gun-Ship Aircraft _version_," kata Direktur Produksi PTDI Arie Wibowo kepada *detikFinance*, Rabu (16/1/2019).

Dikembangkannya pesawat CN235 dengan perlengkapan senjata untuk memenuhi kebutuhan keamanan di wilayah perairan dan perbatasan Indonesia. 

"Ini kita _develop_ untuk memenuhi kebutuhan _civil security_ khususnya daerah perairan dan juga perbatasan negara," ujar Arie.

Ia menambahkan bahwa ini adalah inovasi perseroan yang bermarkas di Bandung, Jawa Barat untuk kebutuhan Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan Susi Pudjiastuti serta TNI/Polri. Pesawat ini diharapkan bisa membantu memerangi kapal maling ikan, _human trafficking_, hingga peredaran narkotika.

"Ini inovasi PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) yang ditujukan untuk kemungkinan kebutuhan kementerian Ibu Susi maupun angkatan/Polri," tutur Arie.

Pesawat CN235 Gun Ship saat ini dalam proses penyelesaian _basic aricraft_. Sedangkan pengujian senjata dilakukan secara terpisah. 

Namun, detail persenjataannya belum bisa dirinci oleh PTDI. Akan tetapi, tidak menutup kemungkinan untuk bekerja sama dengan Pindad.

"Memungkinkan nanti apabila sudah ada _customernya_ kami bekerja sama dengan Pindad sebagai bentuk BUMN sinergi," ujar Arie.

Pesawat CN235 Gun Ship diharapkan bisa uji terbang tahun ini. "Harapan kita bisa terbang perdana dan memulai terbang pengujian tahun 2019 ini," tutur Arie.

Perlu diketahui, sertifikasi adalah proses verifikasi untuk memastikan pesawat aman untuk digunakan masyarakat. Untuk mendapatkan sertifikasi tidak hanya dengan menerbangkan pesawatnya 300 jam saja, tapi juga melakukan _development flight test _untuk mengetahui apakah performa pesawat sesuai rancangannya.

Kemudian certification flight test sebagai verifikasi akhir dari otoritas dalam hal ini Kementerian Perhubungan terhadap keamanan pesawat.

https://finance.detik.com/industri/...kin-pesawat-bersenjata?tag_from=wp_hl_terkait


----------



## striver44

*Pemerintah Belanja Enam Droneuntuk Perkuat TNI*
Rabu 16 Jan 2019 19:00 WIB

Rep: Ronggo Astungkoro/ Red: Muhammad Hafil




Ryamizard Ryacudu

Foto: edwin/republika
*Pengadaan drone tersebut sudah sampai proses tender.*


REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu, mengungkapkan, Indonesia berencana untuk membeli pesawat tanpa awak atau drone. Pembelian drone tersebut dilakukan untuk menghadapi jenis perang yang ada saat ini, yakni perang siber dan perang drone.


"Ya memang ada rencana untuk beli drone," ujar Ryamizard dalam konferensi pers saat melaksanakan Rapim Kemhan bertajuk Pertahanan Negara yang Tangguh untuk Menjaga Kedaulatan dan Keutuhan Wilayah NKRI serta Keselamatan Bangsa di Gedung Kemhan, Gambir, Jakarta Pusat, Rabu (16/1).





Ditemui usai konferensi pers, Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan (Kabaranahan) Kemhan, Laksda TNI Agus Setiadji, menjelaskan, pengadaan drone dilakukan melihat jenis perang yang ada saat ini, yakni perang siber dan perang drone. Dengan drone, Agus menerangkan, biaya untuk operasi dapat ditekan.



"Sekarang ini perang siber sama perang drone. Ngapain juga kita kirim kapal? Kalau sekali layar sekali balik berapa? Rp 7 miliar. Kirim drone sudah beres," jelasnya.



Untuk pengadaan awal, akan dibeli enam drone yang akan ditempatkan di dua skuadron. Agus belum mengetahui secara pasti akan ditempatkan di mana saja keenam drone tersebut. Namun, untuk spesifikasi, ia menerangkan, drone yang akan dibeli memiliki kemampuan Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE).



"Dronenya punya kemampuan MALE, wingspan-nya 18 meter, dipersenjatai, bisa terbang 600 km," ungkap dia.



Pengadaan drone tersebut sudah sampai proses tender dan menyisakan dua negara, yakni Turki dan Cina. Menurut Agus, kini sedang diperbandingkan di antara keduanya soal transfer teknologi, spesifikasi, garansi, suku cadang, dan lain sebagainya. Anggaran yang disiapkan untuk pengadaan ini sekitar USD 110 juta.



"Dalam waktu dekat ini, bulan-bulan depan ini karena ini sudah memasuki tahap akhir," kata dia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

KF-X C109. Credit to Sheldon.






https://m.blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=jhst3103&logNo=221390256340&categoryNo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

*Indonesian Army outlines Chinook requirement *

Jon Grevatt - Jane's Defence Industry
17 January 2019





*Indonesia has outlined a requirement to procure up to 10 Boeing CH-47F Chinook helicopters,* pictured here in UK service. Source: Boeing

The Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Darat: TNI-AD) has outlined a continuing requirement to procure Boeing CH-47F Chinook heavy-lift transport helicopters.

In a statement on its website earlier in January the force said, “The presence of Chinook helicopters to strengthen [our] defence equipment is really needed considering that we have limited transport helicopters.”

The TNI-AD made specific reference to a requirement to bolster its capability to deal with natural disasters such as the tsunami that hit Indonesia and other Asian countries in December 2014. Several regional countries deployed Chinooks in disaster relief roles in the aftermath of the tsunami.

The TNI-AD added that the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) had agreed in principle in 2016 to procure the Chinooks “in stages” from 2019, but did not elaborate on the status of the potential procurement. The MoD has not made any new announcements about the acquisition. 

However, a spokesperson from Boeing told Jane’s on 18 January that the corporation “continues to have discussions with the Indonesian government on how we can best serve the country’s humanitarian and defence needs: areas where the CH-47F Chinook can play a significant and vital role”.

In its statement, the TNI-AD also made reference to Indonesia’s requirement to secure offsets in any deal to procure the Chinooks. These offsets would be expected to benefit local industry through transfers of technologies and know-how. 

https://www.janes.com/article/85807/indonesian-army-outlines-chinook-requirement

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia designates sixth LPD as hospital ship

*Key Points*

The Indonesian Navy will soon have a second hospital ship
The vessel will improve the service’s afloat HADR capabilities
The Indonesian Navy’s (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL’s) sixth landing platform dock (LPD) vessel has been configured as a hospital ship, and will undertake mainly humanitarian assistance and disaster relief (HADR) missions.

The vessel, which will be in service as KRI _Semarang_ (594) once commissioned, has received Red Cross liveries on the lateral surfaces of its hull that are consistent with the Geneva Conventions of 1949. These liveries identify the vessel as a designated and protected medical transport.

_https://www.janes.com/article/85801/indonesia-designates-sixth-lpd-as-hospital-ship_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

QUOTE
*Indonesian Army outlines Chinook requirement*

Jon Grevatt - Jane's Defence Industry
17 January 2019






Indonesia has outlined a requirement to procure up to 10 Boeing CH-47F Chinook helicopters, pictured here in UK service. Source: Boeing

The Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Darat: TNI-AD) has outlined a continuing requirement to procure Boeing CH-47F Chinook heavy-lift transport helicopters.

In a statement on its website earlier in January the force said, “The presence of Chinook helicopters to strengthen [our] defence equipment is really needed considering that we have limited transport helicopters.”

The TNI-AD made specific reference to a requirement to bolster its capability to deal with natural disasters such as the tsunami that hit Indonesia and other Asian countries in December 2014. Several regional countries deployed Chinooks in disaster relief roles in the aftermath of the tsunami.

The TNI-AD added that the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) had agreed in principle in 2016 to procure the Chinooks “in stages” from 2019, but did not elaborate on the status of the potential procurement. The MoD has not made any new announcements about the acquisition.

However, a spokesperson from Boeing told Jane’s on 18 January that the corporation “continues to have discussions with the Indonesian government on how we can best serve the country’s humanitarian and defence needs: areas where the CH-47F Chinook can play a significant and vital role”.

In its statement, the TNI-AD also made reference to Indonesia’s requirement to secure offsets in any deal to procure the Chinooks. These offsets would be expected to benefit local industry through transfers of technologies and know-how.


https://www.janes.com/article/85807/indones...ook-requirement

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gondes

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Indonesia’s Military Modernization in Focus with New Helicopter Fleet Boost

The Southeast Asian state is continuing on its longstanding efforts to boost its fleet.
By Prashanth Parameswaran
January 12, 2019








On January 8, an Indonesian state-owned company announced that it had moved forward with an additional order for helicopters. The announcement represented just the latest effort by the Southeast Asian state to boost its helicopter fleet as part of its wider military modernization.

As I have noted before in these pages, Indonesia’s longstanding efforts to strengthen and modernize its military have continued into the government of President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, with a mix of opportunities and challenges therein. While the focus is often on discrete, new developments such as acquisitions or budgets, the range of issues are in fact much broader and include leadership, focus, and capacity.

One aspect of Indonesia’s military modernization in terms of capabilities has been boosting its helicopter fleet. Indonesia has been looking to boost its fleet to eventually replace some of its older helicopters as well as add to new ones that have begun coming online over the past few years, including the Bell 412EP helicopters. The boost is much-needed as the Southeast Asian state seeks to address manifold internal and external challenges and equipping its military for the daunting task of defending the world’s fourth most populous country.


This week, Indonesia’s military modernization was in the headlines again with a confirmation of an additional order of additional helicopters. PT Dirgantara Indonesia announced that it had ordered 17 more medium-lift helicopters for the Indonesian military, and, according to the announcement, the order in question consists of eight Airbus Helicopters H22Ms for the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) and nine Bell 412EPIs for the Indonesian Army (TNI-AD).

The announcement represents a continuation of ongoing efforts to boost capabilities in this realm. Indonesia had already previously signaled it was considering options to boost its fleet for various functions, and both helicopter orders constitute additional ones and build on industrial relationships that Indonesia already has.

No much in the way of additional specifics have been disclosed about the future trajectory of the new orders that have been placed, which is contingent on various specific factors including adhering to incremental timelines and structural factors such as production capacity. PTDI has indicated that it expects both orders to be fulfilled within the next two to three years.

https://thediplomat.com/2019/01/ind...ion-in-focus-with-new-helicopter-fleet-boost/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## V3NOM12

Why dont we send our Flanker again to pitch black?


----------



## Nike

V3NOM12 said:


> Why dont we send our Flanker again to pitch black?



F16 much better and affordable


----------



## Nike

*Besok! 10 Helikopter AS565 MBe Panther Lengkapi Kekuatan Udara TNI AL*

_
























Dalam tiga kali penyerahan, sampai saat ini sudah 5 unit helikopter AKS (Anti Kapal Selam) AS565 MBe Panther yang diserahkan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) untuk kebutuhan Pusat Penerbangan Angkatan Laut (Puspenerbal). Dan menurut rencana, pada Kamis (24/1/2019), PT DI di Bandung kembali akan melakukan seremoni penyerahan 5 unit helikopter produksi Airbus Helicopters ini kepada Kementerian Pertahanan. Dengan penyerahan tersebut, maka sudah 10 unit AS565 MBe Panther yang telah diserahkan oleh PT DI.

*Baca juga: Meski Desain Serupa, Kinerja Mesin Helikopter Panther dan Dauphin Sedikit Beda*

Sementara masih ada satu unit AS565 MBe Panther yang akan diserahkan PT DI pada pertengahan tahun ini. Unit pesanan ke-11 ini dikabarkan sudah hadir dalam konfigurasi full AKS, termasuk sistem Helras (Helicopter Long-Range Active Sonar) DS-100 yang menjadi andalan dalam misi buru kapal selam. Sementara ke-10 AS565 Mbe Panther yang kini dioperasikan TNI AL, belum terpasang perangkat AKS, namun sumber dari PT DI menyebut bahwa proses upgrade sistem AKS dapat dilakukan dengan cepat berkat desain helikopter yang modular.

Mengutip informasi dari Humas PT DI, tahapan penyerahan AS56 MBe Panther pertama kali dilakukan pada September 2017 dengan 2 (dua) unit heli AKS, dan pada bulan Januari 2018 sebanyak 2 (dua) unit serta pada bulan Februari 2018 sebanyak 1 (satu) unit. Helikopter Panther menjadi andalan dalam armada rotary wing TNI AL, terbukti satu unit Panther dengan nomer HS-4207 kini digunakan untuk mendukung misi udara dari kapal perang pada Satgas Unifil (United Nations Interim Force in Lebanon).







*Baca juga: AS565 MBe Panther TNI AL Akan Dibekali Teknologi HELRAS DS-100 dan Peluncur Torpedo*

Meski kodrat utama AS565 MBe Panther adalah untuk melibas kapal selam, tapi basis heli ini adalah multirole. Seperti integrasi Rotorcraft Service Group Inc (RSG) untuk sistem AKS bersifat modular, saat sang Panther dibutuhkan untuk misi SAR (Search and Rescue), Medevac (Medical Evacuation), intai maritim, dan eksternal cargo, maka dengan cepat konfigurasi tempur heli dapat diubah ke non combat roles.

Dalam undangan yang diterima Indomiliter.com, disebutkan seremoni pada 24 Januari 2019 di PT DI juga mencakup penyerapan satu unit pesawat intai CN-235 220 MPA untuk TNI AL. *(Haryo Adjie)*

https://www.indomiliter.com/besok-1...e-panther-lengkapi-kekuatan-udara-tni-al/amp/

Tomorrow Indonesian Navy will receive another five units of Panther helicopter asw and one unit CN 235 MPA_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Incoming TNI military assets in 2019.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Satria Manggala

KRI 594 SEMARANG AKA Hospital Ship

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pr1v4t33r

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*PTDI Serahkan Pesanan Alutista Kemenhan, Berapa Harganya?*
*Dony Indra Ramadhan* - detikFinance




Ilustrasi/Foto: Hasan Alhabshy




*Bandung* - PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) atau PTDI nyaris telah merampungkan seluruh pesanan pesawat udara dan helikopter dari Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan). Hanya tinggal satu unit heli yang rencananya akan dimodifikasi penuh dengan persenjataan. Lalu berapa kocek yang dikeluarkan untuk alutista itu?

Ada dua alutista yang dirampungkan PTDI atas pesanan Kemenhan untuk digunakan TNI AL. Berdasarkan teken kontrak antar keduanya, PTDI membuat 11 unit Heli Anti Kapal Selam (AKS) dan dua unit pesawat CN235-220 Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA).

"Heli AKS 120 juta euro untuk MPA US$ 59 juta," ucap Kepala Staff Umum (Kasum) Panglima TNI Laksamana Madya TNI Didit Herdyawan usai serah terima pesawat dan heli di Gedung PTDI, Bandung, Kamis (24/1/2019).


*Baca juga: *PTDI Kembali Serahkan Pesawat dan Heli Perang ke Kemenhan

Sementara itu Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan (Kabaranahan) Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia, Laksamana Muda TNI Agus Setiadji tidak merinci harga per unit dari alutista itu. Namun dia hanya membocorkan angka untuk heli AKS.

"Untuk _basic_ (tanpa _full_ spesifikasi) 10 juta (euro). Kalau _full_ 17 juta (euro)," kata dia.

Agus mengatakan dari 11 heli tersebut, dua di antaranya akan dilengkapi dengan teknologi canggih yang akan mendukung kebutuhan TNI AL di laut. Satu heli yang belum diserahkan Alan dilengkapi terlebih dahulu, sementara dari heli yang sudah diserahkan, akan dibawa kembali ke PT DI untuk dipasang peralatannya.

"Sedang proses, penyerahannya tahun ini juga," kata dia.

Heli dengan _full_ spesifikasi ini akan dilengkapi dengan pemasangan torpedo dan sonar varian terbaru berjenis Helicopter Long-Range Actice Sonar (Helras).

*Baca juga: *Bantu Susi Lawan Maling Ikan, PTDI Bikin Pesawat Bersenjata

Sonar HELRAS dapat beroperasi optimal di area laut dangkal dan laut dalam. Teknologi HELRAS menggunakan frekuensi rendah dengan resolusi tinggi pada sistem Doppler dan rentang gelombang panjang untuk mengetahui keberadaan kapal selam dari jarak jauh.

Direktur Utama PTDI Elfien Goentoro memastikan untuk suku cadang teknologi tersebut sudah disiapkan. Pihaknya bekerja sama dengan negara Prancis dan Amerika.

"Sudah disiapkan. Satu sistem sonar yang bisa melacak, torpedo mengikuti sehingga target kapal selam itu tercapai," kata dia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

*PT DI serahkan helikopter AKS dan CN235-220 MPA ke Kementerian Pertahanan*

Kamis, 24 Januari 2019 23:28 WIB





Dokumentasi helikopter AS565 Mbe Panther nomor registrasi HS-4203 dan HS-4204 saat peresmian dan serah terima pesawat di Base Ops Pangkalan Udara TNI AL Juanda, Sidoarjo, Jawa Timur, Jumat (13/10/2017). Helikopter Panther AS 565 Mbe merupakan helikopter versi angkatan laut buatan Airbus Helicopter yang bisa difungsikan sebagai helikopter anti kapal selam, dan ada di bawah komando di Skuadron 400 Wing Udara 1 Pusat Penerbangan TNI AL. (ANTARA FOTO/Umarul Faruq)

... Keberadaan PT DI akan sangat berarti jika setiap produk serta jasa yang dihasilkannya dimanfaatkan secara maksimal oleh seluruh instansi dan lembaga negara di Indonesia, terutama Kementerian Pertahanan dan TNI yang selama ini telah menjadi pelang
Bandung (ANTARA News) - PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) menyerahkan lima unit heli AKS (anti-kapal selam) dan satu pesawat udara CN 235-220 MPA (_Maritime Patrol Aircraft_) di Hanggar _Rotary Wing_ KP II PT DI, Bandung, kepada Kementerian Pertahanan, Kamis.

Berita acara serah terima ditandatangani Direktur Niaga PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero), Irzal Rinaldi,kepada Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan Kementerian Pertahanan, Laksamana Muda TNI Agus Setiadji, untuk selanjutnya diserahkan kepada Asisten Logistik Panglima TNI, Laksamana Muda TNI Dr Ir Bambang Nariyono, kemudian kepada Asisten Logistik Kepala Staf TNI AL, Laksamana Muda TNI Mulyadi.

Dari dia, selanjutnya diserahkan kepada Komandan Pusat Penerbangan TNI AL, Laksamana Pertama TNI Dwika Setiawan, sebagai pengguna.

Acara serah terima turut disaksikan Menteri BUMN, Rini M Soemarno, Kepala Staf Umum Panglima TNI, Laksamana Madya TNI Dr Didit Herdiawan, Wakil Kepala Staf TNI AL, Laksamana Madya TNI Wuspo Lukito, Wakil Komisaris Utama PT DI, Marsekal Muda TNI Fahru Zaini Isnanto, dan Direktur Utama PT DI, Elfien Goentoro.

Goentoro mengatakan, pesawat udara yang diserahkan yaitu satu unit CN235-220 MPA (_Serial Number_ N067) sesuai Kontrak Jual Beli Nomor TRAK/19/PLN/I/2013/AL tertanggal 07 Januari 2013, antara Kementerian Pertahanan dan PT DI.

Sebelumnya pada Januari 2018, PT DI telah menyerahkan satu unit pesawat udara CN235-220 MPA (_Serial Number_ N066) yang merupakan bagian dari materiil kontrak dua unit pesawat udara CN235-220 MPA sebagaimana kontrak jual beli di atas.

Sedangkan helikopter yang diserahkan yaitu lima unit helikopter AKS (_Serial Number_ 7021, 7042, 7043, 7046, 7047) yang merupakan bagian dari materiil kontrak 11 (sebelas) unit helikopter AKS sebagaimana Kontrak Jual Beli Nomor TRAK/979/PLN/IX/2014/AL tanggal 30 September 2014 antara Kementerian Pertahanan dan PT DI.

Secara kontraktual, kata dia, telah diserahkan bertahap pada Juni 2018 untuk SN 7021 dan 7043 serta November 2018 untuk SN 7042, 7046 dan 7047. Adapun seremonial serah terima lima unit helikopter diselenggarakan hari ini.

"Sebelumnya, pada September 2017 PTDI telah menyerahkan dua unit helikopter AKS, dan pada Januari 2018 sebanyak dua unit, serta pada Februari 2018 sebanyak satu unit," katanya.

Dengan demikian, kata Goentoro, PT DI telah berhasil menyerahkan 10 unit helikopter AKS kepada Kementerian Pertahanan/TNI AL, dimana satu unit helikopter AKS yang telah diserahkan akan dikirimkan kembali ke PT DI untuk pemasangan konfigurasi full AKS dan sisanya satu unit helikopter konfigurasi AKS penuh saat ini masih di PT DI dan keduanya akan diserahkan pada 2019 ini.

Menurut dia, pesawat terbang CN235-220 MPA dapat digunakan untuk berbagai macam misi, di antaranya patroli perbatasan dan Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif, pengawasan pencurian ikan dan pencemaran laut, pengawasan imigrasi dan perdagangan manusia, penyelundupan narkoba dan barang ilegal, serta pencarian dan penyelamatan korban bencana.

Pesawat udara CN235-220 MPA, lanjut dia, memiliki beberapa keunggulan, yakni dapat lepas landas dengan jarak yang pendek, dengan kondisi landasan yang belum beraspal dan berumput, mampu terbang selama 10-11 jam dengan sistem avionik _glass cockpit_, autopilot, dan _winglet_ di ujung sayap agar lebih stabil dan irit bahan bakar.

"Pesawat udara CN235-220 MPA dilengkapi dengan dua konsul, 360 derajad radar pencari yang dapat mendeteksi target yang kecil sampai 200 mil laut dan dilengkapi _Automatic Identification System_, sistem pelacakan otomatis untuk mengidentifikasi kapal, sehingga dapat diperoleh posisi objek yang mencurigakan," kata dia.

Dilengkapi jga dengan IFF (_Identification Friend or Foe_) _Interrogator_ dan _Tactical Computer System_, sistem identifikasi yang dirancang untuk mengetahui pesawat lawan atau kawan yang terintegrasi ke dalam sistem komputer guna menganalisa dan menentukan strategi operasi.

Sedangkan pesawat udara CN235-220 MPA dilengkapi pula dengan FLIR (_Forward Looking Infra Red_) untuk mendeteksi dan mengklasifikasikan target serta mampu merekam situasi di sekitar wilayah terbang untuk evaluasi misi.

Helikopter 
Sementara untuk helikopter AKS ini mengambil basis helikopter AS565 MBe _Panther_, dimana pijakan helikopter ini hasil produk kerja sama industri antara PT DI dengan Airbus Helicopters di Perancis, sedangkan untuk fase integrasi AKS sejak desain hingga pemasangan adalah merupakan hasil karya PT DI.

Pada dasawarsa '70-an, TNI AL mengoperasikan helikopter berkemampuan AKS dari Inggris, yaitu Westland WASP, yang sebagian telah dijadikan monumen; di antaranya di depan pintu utama Pusat Penerbangan TNI AL di Surabaya. 

Goentoro mengatakan, PT DI akan melakukan proses pemasangan torpedo dan sonar varian terbaru yang disesuaikan kebutuhan TNI AL. PT DI bekerjasama dengan Rotorcraft Services Group (RSG) dan L-3 Aerospace Systems.

Selain itu, PT DI bersama Airbus Helicopter, RSG dan L-3 melakukan kolaborasi rekayasa dan rekayasa pembangunan untuk menghasilkan helikopter ini.

Helikopter AS565 MBe _Panther_ _full_ AKS mampu mendeteksi keberadaan kapal selam yang dilengkapi dengan _dipping sonar_ L-3 Ocean Systems DS-100 _Helicopter Long-Range Active Sonar_(HELRAS). "Sonar HELRAS dapat beroperasi optimal di area laut dangkal dan laut dalam," katanya. Ini merupakan kombinasi yang cukup pas mengingat perairan Indonesia terdiri dari perairan litoral yang dangkal hingga kedalaman cukup ekstrim di angka ribuan meter. 

Teknologi HELRAS menggunakan frekuensi rendah dengan resolusi tinggi pada sistem Doppler dan rentang gelombang panjang untuk mengetahui keberadaan kapal selam dari jarak jauh.

Dipadu dengan perangkat DS-100, AS565 _Panther_ dirancang ideal untuk melakukan deteksi ulang, melokalisasi sasaran, dan melancarkan serangan torpedo di perairan dangkal maupun perairan dalam.

Lebih lanjut dia mengatakan PT DI selalu siap memenuhi pesanan berikutnya dari Kementerian Pertahanan maupun TNI, dalam rangka mewujudkan kemandirian sistem pertahanan dan kesenjataan TNI.

"Keberadaan PT DI akan sangat berarti jika setiap produk serta jasa yang dihasilkannya dimanfaatkan secara maksimal oleh seluruh instansi dan lembaga negara di Indonesia, terutama Kementerian Pertahanan dan TNI yang selama ini telah menjadi pelanggan terbesar PT DI," katanya.

https://www.antaranews.com/berita/7...s-dan-cn235-220-mpa-ke-kementerian-pertahanan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Uhuk-uhuk-uhuk....

*Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan: Indonesia Akan Menjadi Kekuatan Ekonomi Nomor Empat di Dunia*
5 days agobyMulyono Sri Hutomo





Menteri Koordinator Kemaritiman Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan di acara pertemuan ratusan purnawirawan laksamana TNI Angkatan Laut. Foto: Indomaritim.id


Jakarta, Indomaritim.id – Menteri Koordinator Kemaritiman Jenderal TNI (Purn) Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan menegaskan, kita tetap harus optimis dengan masa depan Indonesia.

Pertumbuhan ekonomi terus meningkat dari tahun ke tahun, bahkan pada tahun 2030, Luhut menyatakan, mengutip Bank Dunia, Indonesia akan menjadi kekuatan ekonomi nomor empat di dunia.

Pernyataan tersebut disampaikan Menteri Koordinator Kemaritiman Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan di acara pertemuan ratusan purnawirawan laksamana TNI Angkatan Laut mulai dari bintang satu hingga empat yang tergabung dalam Paguyuban Jala Nusantara.

Pada acara tersebut, hadir juga Jenderal TNI (Purn) Binsar Luhur Pandjaitan dalam kapasistanya sebagai Menteri Koordinator Kemaritiman. Jenderal Luhut memberi berbagai informasi kepada para peserta menyangkut kinerja pemerintahan Presiden Joko Widodo sejak terpilih menjadi Presiden RI pada 2014.

“Saya kira di antara kita masih ada yang bisa menyaksikan itu nanti,” kata Luhut disambut tawa para purnawirawan yang semua sudah berusia di atas 60 tahun tersebut.

Tentang kekuatan militer Indonesia, menurut Luhut juga akan terus ditingkatkan meskipun tetap dalam kerangka _Minimum Essential Forces._“Sebab sampai 15 tahun mendatang tidak ada ancaman perang,” kata Luhur sambil mengatakan fokus pemerintah lebih tertuju pada masalah pembangunan ekonomi.

Namun, kata Luhut, bukan berarti pemerintah tidak memperhatikan masalah alutsista. *Untuk TNI AL, dalam waktu dekat akan dibangun kapal samudera ukuran 138 meter di PT. PAL Surabaya dengan alih teknologi dari Denmark.*

“Ternyata kita blum punya kapal-kapal perang ukuran 130an,” katanya. Kapal-kapal ukuran 130an meter diperlukan untuk mendukung ketahanlamaan di laut hingga bisa menjelajah samudera.

Setelah Menko Maritim Luhut Pandjaitan meninggalkan tempat acara, Dewan Pengarah TIm Kampanye Nasional (TKN) Jokowi-Ma’ruf Amin, Laksamana TNI (Purn) Prof. Dr. Marsetio, memberi paparan bagi para peserta pertemuan. “Saya pamit, daripada nanti kena semprit Bawaslu,” kata Jenderal Luhut disambut derai tawa peserta.

Pada kesempatan itu. Prof. Marsetio menyampaikan prestasi yang diraih Presiden Joko Widodo dalam bidang kemaritiman, seperti pembangunan infrastruktur kemaritiman, tol laut hingga capaian di tingkat internasional yakni diakuinya peran Indonesia pada organisasi maritim dunia (IMO – international maritime organization).

Paparan lainnya diberikan oleh Laksamana Madya TNI (Purn) Fred Lonan dari Tim Bravo 5, dan Laksamana Muda TNI (Purn) Iskandar Sitompul dari Tim Cakra-19. Paparan ketiga mantan perwira tinggi TNI itu menambah optimisme para peserta dalam mendukung Joko Widodo-Ma’ruf Amin untuk meraih kemenangan pada Pilpres April mendatang.

by Mulyono Sri Hutomo

https://indomaritim.id/luhut-binsar...enjadi-kekuatan-ekonomi-nomor-empat-di-dunia/

Resume :

PT PAL will build 138 meter long ocean going warship for Indonesian Navy with Transfer of Technology from Denmark.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia completes technical evaluation for aerial refuelling requirements*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Defence Weekly
25 January 2019




An Airbus A330 MRTT of the Royal Australian Air Force. Indonesia expects the aircraft type to be one of two front-runners once requests for tender are issued. Source: Airbus
*Key Points*

Indonesia has completed a study to finalise requirements for new aerial refuelling platforms
Aircraft must support both the probe-and-drogue and flying boom methods
The Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU) has completed a study on the country's aerial refuelling requirements, and has proposed the acquisition of two new airframes for the service.

The study, which has been completed in consultation with state-affiliated company GMF AeroAsia, was carried out to finalise programme parameters with a view to launching a formal acquisition programme and funding request from the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD).

Conclusions from the study include requirements for the airframes to support both the probe-and-drogue and flying boom aerial refuelling methods.

The TNI-AU has outlined a budget requirement of about USD500 million for the programme, and has proposed that the funds be drawn down from foreign defence export credit loans, according to information provided to _Jane's_ on 24 January by a TNI-AU source.

_Jane's_ first reported in January 2018 that the TNI-AU had begun a preliminary study to compare the A330 multirole tanker-transport (MRTT) from Airbus and the KC-46A Pegasus from Boeing. Russia's four-engine Ilyushin Il-78 was also later included in the study.

Should the TNI-AU's proposals receive the MoD's assent, a formal acquisition process is expected to begin in 2020. The service also expects the A330 and the KC-46A to be front-runners once requests for tenders are issued.
https://www.janes.com/article/85954...evaluation-for-aerial-refuelling-requirements

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gondes



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

gondes said:


>



Calling (only) APC and small firearms "Secret weapon/State secrets" ????? just another clickbait title i guess

and dammm, i hate those PUBG-referring things

good video quality tho

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

*Weapons maker Pindad books Rp 98 billion in profits*

Arya Dipa
The Jakarta Post

Bandung, West Java / Fri, January 25, 2019 / 03:54 pm



Workers of state-owned weapons manufacturer PT Pindad prepare to display a medium-sized Tiger tank at Indo Defense 2018 Expo and Forum in Jakarta from Nov. 7 to 10. (The Jakarta Post/Dhoni Setiawan)
*74*
SHARES
State-owned weapons manufacturer PT Pindad announced on Thursday that it booked net profits of Rp 98 billion (US$6.94 million) in 2018, higher than the Rp 92 billion it booked in 2017.

“We want a three-digit net profit this year,” said PT Pindad president director Abraham Mose in Bandung, adding that the figure exceeded last year's target of Rp 94 billion.

Pindad recorded Rp 3.2 trillion in revenues last year, most of which came from the sales of its core products like guns, ammunition and battle vehicles, said Mose, adding that the company also produced sideline products like agricultural equipment, heavy equipment and braking systems for trains.

Meanwhile, its revenues from exports increased by about 12 percent, compared to the previous year's figures, he said, adding that the profits would be spent on employee bonuses, building maintenance and investment, as well as on dividends.

This year, the company would focus on the assembly of medium-sized tanks, which was the company’s new combat vehicle, the prototype of which was certified by the Army’s Research and Development Agency last year.

The tank was jointly developed by Pindad and Turkey’s FNSS Defense Systems Inc.

Mose said the medium-sized tank was part of the country’s longstanding program to create an independent defense system as Pindad’s engineers had mastered the development of its software, even though the engines and the armors were still being imported.

The Defense Ministry was expected to purchase 22 to 24 of the tanks, Mose said. However, he added that a sales contract had not yet been signed. (bbn)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

LunarSteam said:


> Calling (only) APC and small firearms "Secret weapon/State secrets" ????? just another clickbait title i guess
> 
> and dammm, i hate those PUBG-referring things
> 
> good video quality tho


Exactly. If it was World War 1 then okay, it's game-changing.

Maaan these people are misleading.


----------



## Jatosint

GraveDigger388 said:


> Exactly. If it was World War 1 then okay, it's game-changing.
> 
> Maaan these people are misleading.



This is due to the lack (or perhaps the absence) of high quality documentary programs in our local TV that deeply discuses weapon system (like RT "Combat Approves" for example). Tv programs like Garuda, Cerita Militer, Militer, etc., are only cover TNI tasks, exercises, or operation stories, not the weapon system itself. 

No wonder why most of Indonesian are easily "mislead" by these amateurs social media account

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## trishna_amṛta

LunarSteam said:


> This is due to the lack (or perhaps the absence) of high quality documentary programs in our local TV that deeply discuses weapon system (like RT "Combat Approves" for example). Tv programs like Garuda, Cerita Militer, Militer, etc., are only cover TNI tasks, exercises, or operation stories, not the weapon system itself.
> 
> No wonder why most of Indonesian are easily "mislead" by these amateurs social media account



Well at least those people could afford a TV. I couldn't even afford any TV (seriously) I'm a poor person here 
Anyway the market segment of Indonesia TV with the exception of the satellite TV are mainly for those mid-low demographic, so low quality along with sensational, and _alay_ content are to be expected within those market segment. And beside covering a more technical subject won't make any money for the show producer compare to those _sinetron_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Updated :


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Apache six package ? What does it mean ?


----------



## Nike

anyone heard Vanuatu manipulative moves against Indonesia? Its quite despiscable


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> anyone heard Vanuatu manipulative moves against Indonesia? Its quite despiscable



If it's an official move by Vanuatu govt, than I haven't heard / read about it (yet). However when it
s about asymmetric propaganda's _*coming from*_ any of those shit hole islands nation on the Pacific than it's a different story.

For the past few years I had often stumble upon their propaganda channel in nearly all mainstream forum, social medias, and Youtube. In fact there is official (verified) channel of it in Youtube.

Due to the *gross complacency on the part of Indonesia gov't* in countering those propaganda channel they are now blooming nearly at every corner of the internet (although I had not seen any of them in any part of deep web yet). I had tried numerous times reporting those channels to DepKominfo with no follow up action whatsoever .
(but then again I remember if anyone is competent enough to do IT related job, than they won't be working in DepKominfo do they)

If anyone here willing to countering their propaganda I'm more than willing to elaborate some detail on how to do it yourself (it's actually very easy), however I first wan't to measure if there is any actual interest from you guys here to actually do it. (which is why I'm asking this question)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> If it's an official move by Vanuatu govt, than I haven't heard / read about it (yet). However when it
> s about asymmetric propaganda's _*coming from*_ any of those shit hole islands nation on the Pacific than it's a different story.
> 
> For the past few years I had often stumble upon their propaganda channel in nearly all mainstream forum, social medias, and Youtube. In fact there is official (verified) channel of it in Youtube.
> 
> Due to the *gross complacency on the part of Indonesia gov't* in countering those propaganda channel they are now blooming nearly at every corner of the internet (although I had not seen any of them in any part of deep web yet). I had tried numerous times reporting those channels to DepKominfo with no follow up action whatsoever .
> (but then again I remember if anyone is competent enough to do IT related job, than they won't be working in DepKominfo do they)
> 
> If anyone here willing to countering their propaganda I'm more than willing to elaborate some detail on how to do it yourself (it's actually very easy), however I first wan't to measure if there is any actual interest from you guys here to actually do it. (which is why I'm asking this question)



Its elaborate and severe breach of diplomatic protocol 

https://international.sindonews.com...upkan-tokoh-separatis-papua-ke-pbb-1548825504


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

trishna_amṛta said:


> If it's an official move by Vanuatu govt, than I haven't heard / read about it (yet). However when it
> s about asymmetric propaganda's _*coming from*_ any of those shit hole islands nation on the Pacific than it's a different story.
> 
> For the past few years I had often stumble upon their propaganda channel in nearly all mainstream forum, social medias, and Youtube. In fact there is official (verified) channel of it in Youtube.
> 
> Due to the *gross complacency on the part of Indonesia gov't* in countering those propaganda channel they are now blooming nearly at every corner of the internet (although I had not seen any of them in any part of deep web yet). I had tried numerous times reporting those channels to DepKominfo with no follow up action whatsoever .
> (but then again I remember if anyone is competent enough to do IT related job, than they won't be working in DepKominfo do they)
> 
> If anyone here willing to countering their propaganda I'm more than willing to elaborate some detail on how to do it yourself (it's actually very easy), however I first wan't to measure if there is any actual interest from you guys here to actually do it. (which is why I'm asking this question)


Do not only report this to depkominfo, report this to our ministry of defence.


----------



## Nike

*Penerbad Terima 7 Helikopter Latih S 300C*

30 Januari 2019





Helikopter Latih S 300C Penerbad (photo : Penerbad)

*Uji Fungsi 7 Helikopter Latih S 300C Penerbad*

Tujuh Helikopter Latih S 300 C milik Penerbad dengan Nomor Registrasi HL- 4217, Hl-4218, HL-4219, HL-4220, HL-4221, HL-4222 dan HL- 4223 dilaksanakan verifikasi persetujuan penerimaan (acceptance approval) melalui uji terima/fungsi dalam kelaikan terbang (acceptence test flight) di Skadron 11/Serbu Lanumad A. Yani Puspenerbad, Semarang (Selasa, 22/1/2019).

Pelaksanaan acceptance test flight berjalan dengan lancar, sebanyak 6 unit helikopter latih serviceable dan 1 unit helikopter latih NOREG HL-4220 masih terdapat kendala pada magneto. Tim Kelaikan Kolonel Cpn A.A. Ngr Romy Satryadi yang diundang selaku pengamat dalam kesehariannya sekaligus menjabat sebagai Kasubdisstand Dislaikad menyarankan untuk melakukan kegiatan penyempurnaan segera dengan melibatkan personel dari Pusdik dan Bengpus Penerbad.

(Keris)


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Do not only report this to depkominfo, report this to our ministry of defence.



I'm done reporting things to complacent gov't bureaucrats. 
Let's be honest here, how many of you guys here even care whether or not Papua will still be part of Indonesia and willing to take action for it within your means?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> I'm done reporting things to complacent gov't bureaucrats.
> Let's be honest here, how many of you guys here even care whether or not Papua will still be part of Indonesia and willing to take action for it within your means?



I am act tactically and strategically, i always put notion its much better to stationing vital US made weapons system in Papua and invite foreign investment into Papua. So far there is strategic plan to put F16V squadron in Papua, this greatest insurance toward Indonesian holding in Papua as even US doesnt give damn about their weapons system in Papua


----------



## trishna_amṛta

My offer still stand



trishna_amṛta said:


> If anyone here willing to countering their propaganda I'm more than willing to elaborate some detail on how to do it yourself (it's actually very easy), however I first wan't to measure if there is any actual interest from you guys here to actually do it. (which is why I'm asking this question)





trishna_amṛta said:


> willing to take action for it within your means?


----------



## Nike

*Peresmian Sarana dan Prasarana Prototipe Spherical Powder Propelan*
Wednesday, 30 January 2019





Subang, Rabu (30/01/2019). Kabalitbang Kemhan Dr. Anne Kusmayati menyaksikan peresmian Sarana dan Prasarana Prototipe _Spherical Powder _Propelan PT Dahana (Persero). Acara dihadiri oleh Sekjen Kemhan Marsekal Madya TNI Hadiyan Sumintaatmadja, Deputi Bidang Pertambangan, Industri Strategis dan Media BUMN Bapak Fajar Harry Sampurno, Direktur Utama PT Dahana Bapak Budi Antono, Gubernur Jawa Barat yang diwakili oleh Sekda Bapak Iwa Karniwa, Ses Balitbang Kemhan Laksma TNI Ir. A. Budiharja Raden, Kapuslitbang Strahan Balitbang Kemhan Laksma TNI Ir. Agus Rustandi, M.Eng.Sc., MMDS., Kapuslitbang Sumdahan Balitbang Kemhan Brigjen TNI Ahmad Saefudin, SE., MM. Kapuslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan Brigjen TNI Abdullah Sani, Kapuslitbang Iptekhan Balitbang KemhanMarsma TNI Bambang Wijanarko, SE., ST., M.SI (Han), para pejabat di lingkungan Kemhan, Pemda dan unsur Muspida Kabupaten Subang serta undangan.

Dalam kesempatan pertama Kabalitbang Kemhan menyampaikan laporan kesiapan peresmian peresmian fasilitas sarana dan prasarana _Spherical Powder, _dan dilanjutkan sambutan Sekjen Kemhan. Dalam sambutannya Sekjen Kemhan menyampaikan _Spherical powder propelan _merupakan bahan energetic yang digunakan sebagai bahan pendorong khususnya untuk munisi kaliber kecil (mkk). kebutuhan untuk _spherical powder _propelan per tahunnya rata-rata sebesar 600 ton dan pemenuhan kebutuhan tersebut diharapkan dapat di _supply _dari pembangunan pabrik _spherical powder _propelan.

Dalam mewujudkan kemandirian di bidang propelan sebagai salah satu program nasional industri pertahanan’ diperlukan komitmen yang kuat dari seluruh pemangku kepentingan dan perlu kita pikirkan bersama untuk langkah selanjutnya dengan tetap melaksanakan kerjasama antar instansi terkait. Seluruh _stakeholders _yang terdiri dari industri bidang pertahanan, lembaga litbang, perguruan tinggi dan pengguna harus bisa bekerjasama dengan dukungan dana baik secara mandiri maupun dari pemerintah.

Setelah memberikan sambutan Sekjen Kemhan Marsekal Madya TNI Hadiyan Sumintaatmadja meresmikan Sarana dan Prasarana Prototipe _Spherical Powder _Propelandiawali dengan pemotongan pita dilanjutkan penandatanganan batu prasasti yang disaksikan oleh seluruh tamu undangan. Perlu diketahui bahwa prototipe _Spherical Powder _Propelan ini adalah hasil penelitian dan pengembangan Balitbang Kemhan dalam hal ini Puslitbang Sumdahan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

trishna_amṛta said:


> My offer still stand


COUNT ME IN!


----------



## gondes

LunarSteam said:


> COUNT ME IN!


Tell me how to do it. Should we make campaign over internet / social media?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SAT ( Sea Accaptance Trials ), Landing Ship Tank, KRI Teluk Lada 521





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NEKONEKO

*South Korean officials arrive in Jakarta to renegotiate KFX/IFX fighter aircraft programme*

*Key Points*

Indonesia and South Korea have begun renegotiating the former's involvement in the KFX/IFX fighter aircraft programme
Jakarta aims to acquire an initial batch of 16 airframes, while lessening the programme's financial burden on Indonesia's state budget
A delegation comprising officials from Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) has arrived in Jakarta to renegotiate Indonesia's participation in a programme to jointly develop and build the Korean Fighter Xperiment/Indonesia Fighter Xperiment (KFX/IFX) aircraft.

According to information and documents supplied to _Jane's_on 23 January by a source from the Indonesian House of Representatives' commission on defence, intelligence, and foreign affairs (Komisi I), a meeting to discuss the programme was held over two days from 24 January.

Attending the meeting on behalf of Jakarta were a team of representatives from state-owned aerospace company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI); the Indonesian Ministry of Defence; and the Co-ordinating Ministry for Political, Legal, and Security Affairs (POLHUKAM).

The document that was provided to _Jane's_ , which gives details of the points of discussion that were raised at the meeting, also indicates that Indonesia was expected to propose an extension to its payment obligations under the programme to 2031.

To further lessen the burden on its national defence budget, Indonesia was also expected to propose making payments for the programme via counter-trade deals instead of cash; similar to the strategy it is pursuing in the acquisition of Su-35 fighter aircraft from Russia.

Additionally, Jakarta pushed for greater intellectual property rights over technologies developed in the programme with a view to commercialise them in the future.

Under the original KFX/IFX finance agreement signed between the two countries in 2015, Indonesia is obliged to pay for 20% of the programme's total development costs, which is estimated to be about USD8 billion.

https://www.janes.com/article/85988...enegotiate-kfx-ifx-fighter-aircraft-programme

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## afiq0110

trishna_amṛta said:


> If it's an official move by Vanuatu govt, than I haven't heard / read about it (yet). However when it
> s about asymmetric propaganda's _*coming from*_ any of those shit hole islands nation on the Pacific than it's a different story.
> 
> For the past few years I had often stumble upon their propaganda channel in nearly all mainstream forum, social medias, and Youtube. In fact there is official (verified) channel of it in Youtube.
> 
> Due to the *gross complacency on the part of Indonesia gov't* in countering those propaganda channel they are now blooming nearly at every corner of the internet (although I had not seen any of them in any part of deep web yet). I had tried numerous times reporting those channels to DepKominfo with no follow up action whatsoever .
> (but then again I remember if anyone is competent enough to do IT related job, than they won't be working in DepKominfo do they)
> 
> If anyone here willing to countering their propaganda I'm more than willing to elaborate some detail on how to do it yourself (it's actually very easy), however I first wan't to measure if there is any actual interest from you guys here to actually do it. (which is why I'm asking this question)



I am willing to participate... count me in also...


----------



## Ambalat

*Indonesia selects 62 m vessel from Abeking & Rasmussen for MCMV replacement*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Defence Weekly
31 January 2019






An artist’s impression on the Indonesian Navy’s new MCMV that will be designed and built by Abeking & Rasmussen. Source: Abeking & Rasmussen
Indonesia’s Ministry of Defence (MoD) has signed a contract with Abeking & Rasmussen to design and construct two mine countermeasures vessels (MCMVs) for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL).

The 62 m vessels will be an evolution of the German Navy’s Frankenthal class, and will replace the TNI-AL’s ageing fleet of two Pulau Rengat-class MCMVs, both of which were commissioned in March 1988.

Abeking & Rasmussen has not given details of specific systems that would go onboard the vessels, but indicated that MCM payloads would include a mine hunting sonar as well as unmanned vehicles.

MCM mission systems that can be deployed from the German Navy’s Frankenthal class include the Seafox I and Seafox C anti-mine maritime drones, and the Pinguin B3 ROV. The non-magnetisable platform can also accommodate one 4 m rigid-hull inflatable boat (RHIB) for intervention duties.

The Indonesian government approved a sum of USD215 million in 2016 for the replacement programme, but the allocation was subsequently reduced to USD204 million in line with latest requirements submitted by the TNI-AL.

https://www.janes.com/article/86093...l-from-abeking-rasmussen-for-mcmv-replacement

Too bad no specs available yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## radialv

Ambalat said:


> *Indonesia selects 62 m vessel from Abeking & Rasmussen for MCMV replacement*
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Defence Weekly
> 31 January 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An artist’s impression on the Indonesian Navy’s new MCMV that will be designed and built by Abeking & Rasmussen. Source: Abeking & Rasmussen
> Indonesia’s Ministry of Defence (MoD) has signed a contract with Abeking & Rasmussen to design and construct two mine countermeasures vessels (MCMVs) for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL).
> 
> The 62 m vessels will be an evolution of the German Navy’s Frankenthal class, and will replace the TNI-AL’s ageing fleet of two Pulau Rengat-class MCMVs, both of which were commissioned in March 1988.
> 
> Abeking & Rasmussen has not given details of specific systems that would go onboard the vessels, but indicated that MCM payloads would include a mine hunting sonar as well as unmanned vehicles.
> 
> MCM mission systems that can be deployed from the German Navy’s Frankenthal class include the Seafox I and Seafox C anti-mine maritime drones, and the Pinguin B3 ROV. The non-magnetisable platform can also accommodate one 4 m rigid-hull inflatable boat (RHIB) for intervention duties.
> 
> The Indonesian government approved a sum of USD215 million in 2016 for the replacement programme, but the allocation was subsequently reduced to USD204 million in line with latest requirements submitted by the TNI-AL.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/86093...l-from-abeking-rasmussen-for-mcmv-replacement
> 
> Too bad no specs available yet
> we had 3 green water fleet but only two MCMV ?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

LunarSteam said:


> COUNT ME IN!





gondes said:


> Tell me how to do it. Should we make campaign over internet / social media?





afiq0110 said:


> I am willing to participate... count me in also...



You know when I was asking that question I seriously doubt there will be anyone whose willing to do something (take action) within their means. Seeing plenty of my own personal friends keep posting against Indonesia economy & political interest by spreading propaganda, black campaign, and even participate in fundraising (donating $ / €) has made me very doubtful most of the time .

First and foremost, I need to elaborate the _modus operandi_ of those troll activist, hopefully this will give you some insight. *I will not however elaborate detail regarding source and technical method & resources I've use to gather such information* or to draw conclusion.

The grassroots activist usually posting some old (few decades old sometime) news article, video, pictorial and framing it as if they were happening recently. Recently I've also stumble upon official Youtube channel that using fake (as in staged using actors) and dressing the actor using Indonesia Police / TNI uniforms. So far their content haven't reach the mainstream yet, however with the gross neglect of Indonesia gov't over the matter I began see some indication that they are begin to achieve some traction.

As with any other internet troll, their objective is to get any attention by creating or commenting in something (whatever that is) and receiving any respond. It's doesn't matter if they were commenting / posting in a subject that is irrelevant, as long they were getting any attention that will be enough for the social-media / forum algorithm and thus Google index for uprating their trolling comment higher and thus more visible.

*How to countering their propaganda materials :
*

DO NOT provoked into commenting / responding them, doing so only give them what they wan't, which is attention. In short *Do Not Feed The Troll*.
If the said social-media / forum has *dislike / downvote* feature then use it instead of trying to confronting their argument (keep in mind, Facebook doesn't have this feature). By disliking / dowvoting their posting, that particular post of them will be downrated by the algorithm into less visible. For Youtube viewer count only get count if you had fully watch the video (or the majority of it). Which mean, merely opening the video for the purpose of disliking them will not count toward their viewer count.
*DO NOT sharing / tagging their content* using social-media even if it's for the purpose of asking others to joining in in disliking / downvoting them. By sharing a content / post you only end up upgrading their popularity and making them more visible to the general audience. If you really wish to ask other people to disliking / downvoting their content, then just copy paste their ID / profile link instead of using share function.
As you can see it's very easy to countering their online propaganda, and it's something you can do it yourself. I'm pretty sure I've got few of their grassroot troll data somewhere, heck i even got the home address of a certain guy. If anyone interested I'm can always sharing it here (without triggering any upgrade to their visibility in Google).

And now that was done, I heading back to Pornhub

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## V3NOM12

trishna_amṛta said:


> You know when I was asking that question I seriously doubt there will be anyone whose willing to do something (take action) within their means. Seeing plenty of my own personal friends keep posting against Indonesia economy & political interest by spreading propaganda, black campaign, and even participate in fundraising (donating $ / €) has made me very doubtful most of the time .
> 
> First and foremost, I need to elaborate the _modus operandi_ of those troll activist, hopefully this will give you some insight. *I will not however elaborate detail regarding source and technical method & resources I've use to gather such information* or to draw conclusion.
> 
> The grassroots activist usually posting some old (few decades old sometime) news article, video, pictorial and framing it as if they were happening recently. Recently I've also stumble upon official Youtube channel that using fake (as in staged using actors) and dressing the actor using Indonesia Police / TNI uniforms. So far their content haven't reach the mainstream yet, however with the gross neglect of Indonesia gov't over the matter I began see some indication that they are begin to achieve some traction.
> 
> As with any other internet troll, their objective is to get any attention by creating or commenting in something (whatever that is) and receiving any respond. It's doesn't matter if they were commenting / posting in a subject that is irrelevant, as long they were getting any attention that will be enough for the social-media / forum algorithm and thus Google index for uprating their trolling comment higher and thus more visible.
> 
> *How to countering their propaganda materials :
> *
> 
> DO NOT provoked into commenting / responding them, doing so only give them what they wan't, which is attention. In short *Do Not Feed The Troll*.
> If the said social-media / forum has *dislike / downvote* feature then use it instead of trying to confronting their argument (keep in mind, Facebook doesn't have this feature). By disliking / dowvoting their posting, that particular post of them will be downrated by the algorithm into less visible. For Youtube viewer count only get count if you had fully watch the video (or the majority of it). Which mean, merely opening the video for the purpose of disliking them will not count toward their viewer count.
> *DO NOT sharing / tagging their content* using social-media even if it's for the purpose of asking others to joining in in disliking / downvoting them. By sharing a content / post you only end up upgrading their popularity and making them more visible to the general audience. If you really wish to ask other people to disliking / downvoting their content, then just copy paste their ID / profile link instead of using share function.
> As you can see it's very easy to countering their online propaganda, and it's something you can do it yourself. I'm pretty sure I've got few of their grassroot troll data somewhere, heck i even got the home address of a certain guy. If anyone interested I'm can always sharing it here (without triggering any upgrade to their visibility in Google).
> 
> And now that was done, I heading back to Pornhub



I did all of that but one question please, youtube has reporting option so i used to report any kind of fake news about Indonesia, is that ok or not


----------



## trishna_amṛta

V3NOM12 said:


> I did all of that but one question please, youtube has reporting option so i used to report any kind of fake news about Indonesia, is that ok or not



I was about to elaborate that previously, unfortunately I was downloading a film and I'm prioritizing watching that film first  

Few years ago I also try using that report feature (which is available in any mainstream social-media), unfortunately I soon realize that every social-media / internet forum has similar "social hierarchy". Meaning if you ever disagree or reporting anyone for any reason who is above you in that social hierarchy then you're the one whose at fault.

Example of social hierarchy in the majority of mainstream social-media / internet forum ;


*Apex / Alpha / Topmost.* Anyone who were perceived to be Caucasian (white) or African (black) decent. These guys are at the top hierarchy, which mean if you ever disagree with them, or they don't like your respond / comment and they reported you, then the moderator will deemed you to be at fault (regardless of the cause). Don't bother reporting them because it doesn't work that way. And this is the primary reason we can't just refute or call out their propaganda, because they are at the top of the hierarchy (they are African / black looking)
*Second line.* Anyone who were perceived as East Asian (yellow skin & slant eyes)
*Bottom of the Barrel.* Anyone who were perceived as brown colored skin. Obviously this is the majority of Indonesian posters (which include myself in this category)
BTW in this forum, that Second Line became the Topmost in this forum hierarchy. So if they ever spreading fake news, hoax, or trolling whenever there is disaster in Indonesia (like they usually do), don't bother reporting them to the mod. It is always we (Indonesian posters) who were at fault and banned, although I personally doesn't give a shit if I ever get banned of this place (it's their loss not mine)

So there you have it. We Indonesian posters are at the bottom of the hierarchy which made us "powerless"

FYI if our gov't just ask Indonesia netizen to jointly disliking / downvoting the separatist propaganda, all their contents will be rendered irrelevant, thus no longer popping up in any related search engine query in short amount of time . 
Don't get me wrong, I'm big supporter of Jokowi administration, however some of his minister / political appointee are less competent by industry standard. IMO stating that some of them are less competent is already an overstatement by itself


----------



## gondes

What if we fast forward the videos then dislike it? Is it counted? 

IMO we also need to like videos articles that support NKRI.




trishna_amṛta said:


> You know when I was asking that question I seriously doubt there will be anyone whose willing to do something (take action) within their means. Seeing plenty of my own personal friends keep posting against Indonesia economy & political interest by spreading propaganda, black campaign, and even participate in fundraising (donating $ / €) has made me very doubtful most of the time .
> 
> First and foremost, I need to elaborate the _modus operandi_ of those troll activist, hopefully this will give you some insight. *I will not however elaborate detail regarding source and technical method & resources I've use to gather such information* or to draw conclusion.
> 
> The grassroots activist usually posting some old (few decades old sometime) news article, video, pictorial and framing it as if they were happening recently. Recently I've also stumble upon official Youtube channel that using fake (as in staged using actors) and dressing the actor using Indonesia Police / TNI uniforms. So far their content haven't reach the mainstream yet, however with the gross neglect of Indonesia gov't over the matter I began see some indication that they are begin to achieve some traction.
> 
> As with any other internet troll, their objective is to get any attention by creating or commenting in something (whatever that is) and receiving any respond. It's doesn't matter if they were commenting / posting in a subject that is irrelevant, as long they were getting any attention that will be enough for the social-media / forum algorithm and thus Google index for uprating their trolling comment higher and thus more visible.
> 
> *How to countering their propaganda materials :
> *
> 
> DO NOT provoked into commenting / responding them, doing so only give them what they wan't, which is attention. In short *Do Not Feed The Troll*.
> If the said social-media / forum has *dislike / downvote* feature then use it instead of trying to confronting their argument (keep in mind, Facebook doesn't have this feature). By disliking / dowvoting their posting, that particular post of them will be downrated by the algorithm into less visible. For Youtube viewer count only get count if you had fully watch the video (or the majority of it). Which mean, merely opening the video for the purpose of disliking them will not count toward their viewer count.
> *DO NOT sharing / tagging their content* using social-media even if it's for the purpose of asking others to joining in in disliking / downvoting them. By sharing a content / post you only end up upgrading their popularity and making them more visible to the general audience. If you really wish to ask other people to disliking / downvoting their content, then just copy paste their ID / profile link instead of using share function.
> As you can see it's very easy to countering their online propaganda, and it's something you can do it yourself. I'm pretty sure I've got few of their grassroot troll data somewhere, heck i even got the home address of a certain guy. If anyone interested I'm can always sharing it here (without triggering any upgrade to their visibility in Google).
> 
> And now that was done, I heading back to Pornhub


----------



## GraveDigger388

It's gut wrenching to see our people got easily blinded by 'Progressivism' disease. I blame Tumblrinas...

Udah mah orang kita gampang latah, gampang ngikutin yang asal ngetren, trus tren sekarang HAM dan esjewe...ya udah, tepok jidat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

gondes said:


> What if we fast forward the videos then dislike it?



As in if you're clicking within the progress bar to certain point just to check if there is interesting scene right? From my experience it does get count, but only if you finish watching the video (example clicking it toward the end of the video) However Youtube might change this policy to demonetize channel (they kept changing policy regarding view count)



gondes said:


> IMO we also need to like videos articles that support NKRI.



Never heard nor stumble upon any of it. heck even Indonesia tourism promo videos aren't that good, to the point it's baffle me as to whether or not the tourism ministry is being serious about promoting anything at all.


----------



## GraveDigger388

trishna_amṛta said:


> As in if you're clicking within the progress bar to certain point just to check if there is interesting scene right? From my experience it does get count, but only if you finish watching the video (example clicking it toward the end of the video) However Youtube might change this policy to demonetize channel (they kept changing policy regarding view count)
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard nor stumble upon any of it. heck even Indonesia tourism promo videos aren't that good, to the point it's baffle me as to whether or not the tourism ministry is being serious about promoting anything at all.


If I remember correctly, Dislikes do as much good as Likes. It's the viewcount that counts (pun not intended).


----------



## mandala

Credit to Skadron 11/Serbu.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gondes



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## trishna_amṛta

GraveDigger388 said:


> If I remember correctly, Dislikes do as much good as Likes. It's the viewcount that counts (pun not intended).



That is Facebook (they are the exception). In Facebook if you ever put someone / page in your blocklist, the Facebook algorithm will assume you really love that particular content / person and began to pushing similar person / content into your newsfeed.
Google and all it's service and also other social-media (Reddit, Quora, etc) use different system, where dislike / downvote mean you disapprove / dislike / hate the content, and that content will be brought down in rank thus their visibility.



GraveDigger388 said:


> It's gut wrenching to see our people got easily blinded by 'Progressivism' disease. I blame Tumblrinas...
> 
> Udah mah orang kita gampang latah, gampang ngikutin yang asal ngetren, trus tren sekarang HAM dan esjewe...ya udah, tepok jidat.



In many place where the white & black people held the top spot in the social hierarchy, whenever I've respond to something that has the phrase "SJW libtard" the mod were always delete / brought down my comment.

Here are some phrase or statement I've made elsewhere were the mod deleted / brought down my comment ;


Disagreeing with western medias report or their supporter
Disagreeing with western academia
Disagreeing with SJW narrative

Disagreeing with Greenpeace, PETA, and those who dare calling themselves environmentalist narrative

Refugee = UN backed invader
Stating that AK-47 platform is far better than AR-15 platform (not deleted, however I receive "significant resistance" and being ridiculed)
Saying that Glock = Perfection thus it should be worship (not deleted, however I receive "significant resistance" and being ridiculed)


----------



## Nike

CONTENT PREVIEW
Industry
*Indonesia, Belarus to strengthen defence trade ties*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Weekly
29 January 2019
The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) has said it is preparing a defence co-operation agreement with Belarus that will facilitate joint research, development, and manufacturing activities.

The accord was approved by a defence committee under the Indonesian House of Representatives (DPR) on 28 January and will now be sent to a DPR plenary session for final approval.

The MoD said the accord, which will also provide a framework for defence trade between the countries, has already been agreed in principle but requires government ratification to become law.

The MoD added that the proposed agreement will widen the scope of existing collaboration that is supported by a defence industry accord signed by Indonesia and Belarus in March 2013.

https://www.janes.com/article/86040/indonesia-belarus-to-strengthen-defence-trade-ties


----------



## Nike

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/imps-news/adecs-2019-southeast-asia-has-dearth-maritime-patr/

*ADECS 2019: Southeast Asia has a dearth of maritime patrol aircraft*
29th January 2019 - 11:45 GMT | byGordon Arthur in Singapore

RSS
SAVE THIS FOR LATER

There is a degree of polarity when it comes to naval assets in Southeast Asia, with some countries having a disproportionately large number of surface assets to patrol a relatively small area – Singapore is a case in point – while other countries such as Indonesia and the Philippines have far too few assets to monitor huge maritime areas.

One solution for this ‘persistent resource capability shortfall’, according to Collin Koh, a research fellow of the Maritime Security Programme at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies in Singapore, and who presented at the ADECS 2019 conference, is utilisation of maritime patrol aircraft (MPA).

Some countries try to fill the void of maritime domain awareness with elements such as remote-sensing satellites or unmanned assets. The problem with the former, however, can be a lack of real-time data and the inability to grasp the full picture if the resolution of your satellite is insufficient.

By fusing data, such as from a satellite, with a manned aircraft, then a more complete and versatile picture can be achieved.

Koh divided MPAs into three categories: short-, medium- and long-range aircraft. The TC-90 operated by the Philippine Navy is an example of the former, although such aircraft often do not have any additional sensors other than a crewman possessing a pair of binoculars.

The medium-range is typically filled by converted transport aircraft such as the C295, and this is the most common type of asset in the Southeast Asian region. Another solution is to bolt on specialist surveillance packages to aircraft, with the Philippines doing this with the SABIR kit added to a C-130T Hercules.

However, East Asia and Australasia are more likely to field long-range MPAs such as the P-8A Poseidon. Such platforms are at the ‘luxury end of the market’, and they usually have the ability to carry weapons, allowing them to prosecute targets at sea.

Koh provided figures that indicated a slight trend towards Asian militaries with interests in the South China Sea moving from shorter-range MPAs to medium- or long-range platforms. For example, Indonesia went from five to nine medium/long-range aircraft between 2009 and 2018, while Taiwan moved from zero to 12, China from eight to ten, and the Philippines from one to two in the same period.

This raised another point for Koh, that most countries in Southeast Asia cannot track the growing challenge of submarines in the South China Sea or other waters. To do so, you need a robust aerial surveillance capability, and many navies or air forces just cannot do this.

Indeed, only Taiwan and China have a full anti-submarine warfare capacity on their maritime patrol aircraft. Other vested nations in the South China Sea are still confined to basic maritime surveillance with their platforms.

China offers a good example of how it transitioned from MPAs like the unarmed Y-8X to the dedicated Y-8Q that has a full set of weapons carried inside an internal weapons bay.

However, Koh insists that Southeast Asia remains firmly stuck in the 1980-90s mindset. Even in the recently inaugurated Trilateral Maritime Patrols between Indonesia, Malaysia and Indonesia, all sides are simply using non-specialised aircraft without special sensors.

Such a platform being used at night-time or in poor weather means that surveillance is almost hopeless, as criminals tend not to conduct their activities in broad daylight.

Political commitment to the issue of maritime patrol is another issue. Malaysia is a case in point, with the government humming and hawing over the need for new MPAs. This programme is yet to proceed.

MPAs require financial commitment, as well as long-term investment to ensure the skills of crews and the capabilities of platforms.


----------



## striver44

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Masih ada kabar ternyata program ini, pengerjaan idah sampai mana??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

INDONESIA
*PERESMIAN PABRIK EMULSIFIER DAN FUZE BOMB*
5 FEBRUARI 2019 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR
Dirjen Pothan Kemhan Prof. Dr. Ir. Bondan Tiara Sofyan, M.Si Mendampingi Sekjen Kemhan RI Marsdya TNI Hadiyan Sumintaatmadja meresmikan pabrik Emulsifier, pabrik Fuze Bomb, Sarana dan Prasarana Spherical Powder, Gedung Pelayanan dan Laboratorium serta Water Treatment Plant (WTP) dan Power Plant.

Bersamaan dengan itu juga Sekjen berkesempatan untuk meletakan batu pertama Pembangunan Pabrik Elemented Detonator di PT Dahana Subang, Jawa Barat, pada Rabu 30 Januari 2019, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Kemhan (4/ 2)_.

Sekjen Kemhan dalam sambutannya menyampaikan apresiasi yang tinggi kepada PT Dahana (Persero) atas capaian pelaksanaan program-program investasi yang merupakan implementasi dari _Backward-Forward_ _Strategy_dengan mengintegrasikan pengembangan industri hulu dan hilir sehingga dapat meningkatkan nilai tambah bagi perusahaan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

*Alutsista TNI AU Capai 44 Persen
*
Markas Besar TNI Angkatan Udara (Mabes TNI AU) menggelar Rapat Pimpinan TNI AU, di Mabes TNI AU, Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur.

Kepada media, usai Rapim, Jumat sore (1/2/2019), Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara, Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna mengatakan, Rapim TNI AU ini sebagai kelanjutan dari Rapat Pimpinan Kemhan yang dilaksanakan beberapa pekan yang lalu, kemudian dilanjutkan Rapim TNI-Polri, dan diterjemahkan dalam Rapat Pimpinan TNI AU.

Kasau mengatakan Rapim ini dihadiri oleh seluruh Panglima Kosek, Pangkohanudnas, Komandan Komando Utama (Kotama) maupun Komandan Satuan dari mulai Komandan Lanud, Komandan Skuadron, dan Komandan Wing hingga tingkat satuan bawah dihadirkan.

“_Dengan harapan semua bisa memahami dan bisa mengevaluasi kegiatan tahun 2018 dan memahami betul apa yang akan dilaksanakan pada 2019. Fokus 2019, jelas akan kita tuntaskan permasalahan-permasalahan yang sempat tertinggal pada 2018 dan melaksanakan program kerja rutin di tahun 2019,_” terang Kasau.

“_Khusus di bidang pengadaan, kita mengacu pada pembangunan MEF yang mana (alutsista) TNI AU baru tercapai 44 persen dari 100 persen pada tahun 2024. Yang seharusnya di akhir 2019 nanti, MEF kita akan tercapai 66-67 persen. Kenapa demikian? Karena pengadaan ada beberapa yang masih berjalan, masih proses di Kemhan. Namun demikian, saya optimistis komitmen saya untuk mempercepat pengadaan alutsista ini. Kita tahu pengadaan alutsista tidak bisa sekarang proses, sekarang kontrak dan sekarang datang. Tidak seperrti itu. Khususnya pesawat, rudal, butuh waktu 2-3 tahun,_” bebernya.

Menurutnya, alutsista TNI AU yang ditandatangani pada tahun ini, baru bisa datang sekitar tahun 2021-2022. Jadi, kata Kasau, pada akhirnya TNI AU optimistis pada tahun 2024 alutsista TNI AU sesuai MEF ini akan tercapai.

“_Hanya (alutsista) ini tertunda saja, karena prosesnya yang terlambat. Komitmen saya dari awal untuk mempercepat semua ini, bahwa proses pengadaan di TNI AU sudah selesai. Sekarang kita serahkan kepada Kemhan dan prosesnya sekarang berada di Kemhan. Kami sekarang hanya bisa berkoordinasi agar mempercepat proses pengadaan itu,_” jelas Kasau.

*Tugas-tugas TNI AU*

“_Hal yang menjadi tugas kami, membangun satuan-satuan baru sebagai tindak lanjut pembangunan Koopsau III sedang berjalan semuanya. Contohnya, di wilayah timur kita membangun Skuadron-33 Hercules di Makassar. Insya Allah akan kita resmikan di triwulan kedua 2019 ini. Demikian juga Skuadron 27 di Biak, kita akan segera resmikan. Lanud di Timur akan kita resmikan, seperti di Wamena, Saumlaki. Koopsau III juga sedang berjalan, Mako sudah selesai dan infrastruktur lainnya pada akhir tahun ini bisa selesai,_” tambahnya.

Ia mengatakan, dii bidang kemampuan, TNI AU terus menigkatkan kemampuannya. Kasau menekankan, dengan tuntutan tugas di tahun ini, kesiapan pesawat untuk antisipasi bencana haruslah diutamakan.

“_Sudah saya perintahkan ke bagian pemeliharaan minimal kesiapan Hercules setiap saat minimal 12 unit. Kita tidak tahu bencana (terjadi) kapan, tapi yang jelas, kita harus siap. Belajar dari tahun yang lalu, kesiapan hercules sangat dibutuhkan. Pesawat CN paling tidak, siap lima unit, CN295 dan CN235, wing empat. Pasukan seperti Paskhas juga harus siap, kemudian lanud-lanud harus siap mendukung bantuan kemanusiaan bila terjadi bencana,_” ujarnya.

Di bidang operasi untuk perang, Kasau melanjutkan, fokus tahun ini TNI AU ingin meningkatkan operasi malam hari. Dimana operasi siang hari sudah dilakukan, namun untuk operasi malam hari ditekankan bisa melakukan intersepsi malam, kemudian penyerangan baik bom, roket, dilakukan di malam hari.

“_Saya akan latihkan di tahun ini, sehingga di akhir tahun 2019 atau di akhir Renstra ketiga ini diharapkan kemampuan TNI AU sudah utuh, baik di siang hari, maupun malam hari, bantuan kemanusiaan kita sudah siap. Harapan saya seperti itu. Insya Allah kita bisa wujudkan,_” ucap Kasau.

*Su-35 dan pesawat Amfibi*

Soal pesawat Sukhoi Su-35 yang akan dibeli dari Russia, Kasau memastikan bahwa kedatangan burung besi dari beruang merah itu tidak datang tahun 2019 ini.

“_Jadi, (soal) Su-35, saat saya dilantik menjadi Kasau saya terus push ke Kemhan seperti yang disampaikan kepada Menhan, sudah ditandatangani. Saat ini prosesnya di Kemhan. Proses di TNI AU sudah selesai. Memang yang saya tahu tiap tahun datang secara bertahap, satu tahun setelah efektif kontrak,_” ujarnya.

Kasau mengungkapkan, pembangunan MEF 44 persen belum termasuk Sukhoi. Hitungan 44 persen MEF itu adalah tentang alutsista yang sudah datang. Menurutnya, pesawat Sukhoi, pesawat Amphibius sebanyak enam pesawat yang bisa mendarat di laut, sungai dan danau. Kepentingan utamanya pesawat itu selain untuk kepentingan operasi militer seperti pengintaian, SAR, juga untuk pemadam kebakaran bila terjadi karhutla yang selalu terjadi.

“_Mudah-mudaham pada tahun depan sudah ada secara bertahap. Kemudian, heli Caracal sebanyak delapan unit tambah 3 unit lagi, jadi sebelas unit, itu sudah ditandatangani kontraknya itu dengan PTDI, Cassa sembilan pesawat, dan radar sebanyak enam unit dan persenjataan dan radar T-50 yang belum lengkap,_” tuturnya.

Dengan kekuatan MEF 44 persen itu, sementara kondisi geopolitik dan geostrategis Asia Pasifik apakah akan menyulitkan operasi TNI AU? Menurutnya, hal itulah yang harus kita pandai-pandai mengaturnya. Sekarang ini pesawat yang ada, pesawat F-16 yang sedang di_upgrade_ agar betul-betul diefektifkan dalam menghadapi situasi yang berkembang, demikian juga Sukhoi, T-50 dipasang radar agar bisa melakukan_ counter._

“_Anggarannya sudah ada, tinggal prosesnya saja. Kalau kita bisa percepat, maka akan percepat establih-nya TNI AU,_” demikian dikatakan Kasau.

https://tangerangonline.id/2019/02/...-capai-44-persen-modernisasi-terus-dilakukan/

Current TNI AU inventory (by Wiki):

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

CONTENT PREVIEW
Industry
*Cracks emerge in Franco-German export control plans*
*Charles Forrester, London* - Jane's Defence Weekly
06 February 2019




A Royal Air Force Typhoon armed with an MBDA Meteor BVRAAM missile. The RSAF signed a contract in 2015 for its Typhoon aircraft to receive the Meteor BVRAAM system. Source: MBDA/Geoff Lee
News has emerged in French media of local companies facing problems fulfilling export contracts due to more stringent export regulations in Germany.

As a result of the tightening of export controls in Germany, critical components have not been cleared for export to end users, resulting in delays as French suppliers seek substitute components or potentially have to cancel orders.

The first reports of the issue emerged on 5 February in French news outlet _La Tribune_ , which said that Germany had blocked the export of the MBDA Meteor beyond-visual-range air-to-air missile (BVRAAM) to Saudi Arabia. Germany halted defence exports to Saudi Arabia in October 2018 following the death of journalist Jamal Khashoggi in Turkey.

MBDA Deutschland subsidiary Bayern-Chemie supplies the propulsion system, booster, and ramjet for the Meteor BVRAAM. _Jane’s_ sources reported in early 2015 that Saudi Arabia had signed a contract valued at USD1.1 billion for Meteor systems to arm its Eurofighter Typhoon aircraft.

An MBDA spokesperson declined to comment to _Jane’s_ on the issue.

Export controls have also had an impact on the armoured vehicle market, with the CEO of French armoured vehicle manufacturer Arquus, Emmanuel Levacher, citing problems with obtaining subcomponents from German sources for platforms destined to countries including Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Indonesia, and India.

In comments reported by _La Tribune_ on 6 Febraury and confirmed by the company, Levacher said that components for vehicles, ranging from seals and gearboxes to engines, had been delayed by German regulators. These components were difficult to source from non-German companies, leaving the firm to look to alternative suppliers, such as the United States, for solutions.


----------



## Svantana

Credit lembaga keris

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

Kri Semarang Hd ver

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UMNOPutra

Hmm ...Backward to Suharto era ...

*Indonesia's military demands civilian positions for officers*







JAKARTA • Indonesian bureaucrats may soon face tighter competition to reach the top rungs of the career ladder, with the government planning to allow active military officers to take up positions in ministries and government institutions.

*The Indonesian military, known as the Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI), is formulating an amendment to the TNI law, that was enacted in 2004, to permit middle-and high-ranking officers to serve in the top two levels of ministries and state institutions.

TNI commander Hadi Tjahjanto said the revision was aimed at reorganising the military, which has been unable to provide positions to around 500 middle-and high-ranking officers. Under the existing law, military officers can occupy civilian positions only if they are retired, and they can be placed only in offices that handle political, state security and state defence matters.*






After President Suharto stepped down in May 1998, the TNI had to adjust its role from being a tool of the regime to becoming a professional defence force.

*Soldiers were stripped of their dual defence and civilian functions that had enabled them to be involved in politics and independent businesses. The TNI budget was controlled by the government and supervised by the House of Representatives. Furthermore, legislation including the TNI Law was aimed at reforming the military and curbing the desire of active officials to return to politics.*

TNI members have to retire from service to be permitted to take part in businesses or government institutions, or to run in elections.

A 2017 study by the Centre for Strategic and International Studies estimated that *since 1998, the TNI has produced a surplus of more than 100 military officers per year.*

President Joko Widodo last week announced he had *agreed to open promotions for senior military officers and raise the retirement age for lower ranks. The President said there would be some 60 positions for high-ranking officers of the army, navy and air force.*






*"One-to three-star military officers can serve in the 60 positions and colonels can fill (some) of the positions to be promoted to star ranks,"* Mr Joko said. "I have also ordered the law and human rights minister to, together with the TNI commander,* revise the retirement age of enlisted personnel and non-commissioned officers from 53 to 58 years* (in the 2004 TNI Law)."

Ms Bivitri Susanti, a constitutional law expert from the Jakarta-based Jentera School of Law, said the plan would lead to a revival of the dual defence and civilian functions, in a setback to military reform efforts. "We have to keep the military's role separate from the civilian sphere. They should not (have a role) as public officials," she said.

Mr Ahmad Riza Patria of the opposition Gerindra Party criticised the plan, saying: "The military should understand that civil servants have built their careers (in ministries and state institutions) for years. If military officers can fill positions civil servants should fill, that means civil servants will lose their chance to be appointed to the posts."


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Handsome siblings


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Menhan : Hubungan diplomatik RI-Turki sangat penting*
Sabtu, 9 Februari 2019 21:10 WIB

Pewarta: Syaiful Hakim





Menteri Pertahanan RI Ryamizard Ryacudu (kiri), bersama Menteri Pertahanan Turki Hulusi Akar (kanan) Saat Upacara Penyambutan Resmi Kenegaraan Bilateral Meeting Menhan RI-Turki bertempat di Kantor Pusat Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Turki, Deviet Mh., Ankara, Jumat (8/2). Bilateral Meeting Menhan RI-Turki bertujuan dalam meningkatkan kerjasama pertahanan di bidang tekonologi dan industri pertahanan Indonesia-Turki. (Puskom Publik Kemhan)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Menteri Pertahanan RI Ryamizard Ryacudu menjelaskan hubungan diplomatik antara Indonesia dengan Turki sangat penting, terlebih sebagai sesama negara dengan penduduk mayoritas muslim dan juga negara demokrasi modern.

"Hubungan diplomatik kedua negara punya perjalanan panjang dan telah dibangun sejak lama," kata Menhan Ryamizard di Kantor Pusat Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Turki, Deviet Mh., Ankara, Jumat (8/2).

Ia juga menyampaikan terima kasih dan penghargaan atas sambutan Menteri Pertahanan Turki, Hulusi Akar selama kunjungan resmi di Turki mulai 7 sampai 8 Februari 2019.

"Indonesia memiliki duta besar di Ankara begitu juga Turki memiliki duta besar di Jakarta, dan konsulat kehormatan di Medan sejak Mei 1996. Kedua negara merupakan anggota penuh World Trade Organization (WTO), Organisation of Islamic Cooperation (OIC), dan negara G-20 ekonomi utama," kata Ryamizard dalam keterangan yang diterima, di Jakarta, Sabtu. 

Ryamizard mengatakan, Indonesia dan Turki telah memiliki dokumen perjanjian kerja sama industri pertahanan yaitu, "Agreement on Defence Industry Cooperation between the Government of the Republic of Indonesia and the Government of the Republic of Turkey" yang ditandatangani di Ankara pada 29 Juni 2010.

Selain itu kedua Menhan juga sepakat soal Draft Defence Cooperation Agreement.

Saat ini antara Kemhan RI dan Kemhan Nasional Turki sedang membahas penyusunan DCA (Defence Cooperation Agreement) sebagai payung hukum bagi kerja sama pertahanan secara komprehensif. 

"Indonesia berharap, hal ini menjadi awal yang baik bagi kedua pihak. Dengan kerja sama dan komunikasi kedua pihak, semoga dalam waktu dekat dapat ditandatangani," kata mantan Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Darat (KSAD) ini. 

Dalam lawatan ini, Ryamizard juga bertemu dengan President of Defence Industries Turki, Prof Dr Ismail Demil.

Organisasi yang dipimpin Ismail serupa dengan Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan (KKIP), organisasi yang berada langsung dibawah presiden, yang menangani industri pertahanan.

Kepada Ismail, Menhan Ryamizard berharap dapat dibangun kolaborasi antara industri pertahanan Indonesia dengan industri pertahanan Turki.

Untuk diketahui, kerja sama pertahanan antara Indonesia dan Turki semakin diperkuat dengan adanya kunjungan Kepala Negara Presiden RI Joko Widodo ke Ankara pada bulan Juli 2017.

Selain agreement di bidang ekonomi dan perdagangan, juga disepakati untuk meningkatkan kerja sama pengembangan bidang kedirgantaraan dan komunikasi.

Forum Bilateral Industri pertahanan Indonesia mengapresiasi the Defence Industry Cooperation Meeting (DICM) yang telah berlangsung sejak tahun 2011.

Keberhasilan forum tersebut menjadi tanda semakin eratnya hubungan kerja sama pertahanan antara RI dan Republik Turki.

"Sekali lagi, kami mengucapkan terima kasih dan apresiasi yang tinggi atas penerimaan dari Menhan Turki pada kunjungan ini," kata Ryamizard.
https://m.antaranews.com/berita/796494/menhan--hubungan-diplomatik-ri-turki-sangat-penting


----------



## Nike

Love it, they are our soldier and proudly sons

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*MENANTI REALISASI RENSTRA TNI DI USIA KOHANUDNAS YANG KE-57*
12 FEBRUARI 2019 DIANEKO_LC 3 KOMENTAR


Tanggal 9 Februari 2019, Komando Pertahanan Udara Nasional (Kohanudnas) berusia 57 tahun. Meski sudah berusia lebih dari setengah abad, namun masih banyak orang awam yang kurang paham mengenai posisi Kohanudnas.

Kerab kali, Kohanudnas disangka sebagai salah satu komando utama (kotama) TNI AU. Meski fungsinya seputar matra udara, Kohanudnas sebetulnya merupakan kotama operasi TNI. Walapun tak dapat dipungkiri, bahwa sebagian besar personelnya memang berasal dari TNI AU.

Dilansir dari laman _RMOL (11/ 2)_, Kotama TNI yang saat ini dipimpin oleh Marsekal Muda TNI Imran Baidirus (menjabat Panglima Kohanudnas sejak Desember 2017) ini membawahi empat Komando Sektor Pertahanan Udara Nasional (Kosekhanudnas). Keempatnya adalah Kosekhanudnas I (berpusat di Jakarta), Kosekhanudnas II (Makassar), Kosekhanudnas III (Medan), dan Kosekhanudnas IV (Biak).

Kohanudnas bertugas menyelenggarakan upaya pertahanan keamanan atas wilayah udara nasional secara mandiri. Atau bekerja sama dengan Komando Utama Operasional lainnya. Dalam rangka mewujudkan kedaulatan dan keutuhan serta kepentingan lain dari Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia.

Selain itu juga menyelenggarakan pembinaan administrasi dan kesiapan operasi unsur-unsur pertahanan udara (hanud) TNI AU dan melaksanakan siaga operasi untuk unsur-unsur hanud dalam jajarannya, dalam rangka mendukung tugas pokok TNI.

Salah satu aset utama Kohanudnas adalah radar peringatan dini (early warning radar) yang dioperasikan oleh satuan-satuan radar (Satrad) yang tersebar di seluruh pelosok Nusantara. Ada empat sektor hanud.

Idealnya, Kohanudnas juga dibekali satuan pesawat tempur sergap (_interceptor_) sendiri. Saat ini, kebutuhan unsur sergap tersebut harus “dipinjam” dari kotama TNI AU yaitu Koopsau (Komando Operasi TNI AU).

Ke depannya, ada rencana reorganisasi yang cukup signifikan. Kohanudnas akan bertransformasi menjadi Kotama TNI AU. Beberapa waktu lalu TNI AU telah mengajukan sejumlah rancangan restrukturisasi dan validasi organisasi baru kepada Markas Besar TNI yang tertuang dalam Rencana Strategis (Renstra) TNI AU periode 2015-2019.

Salah satu pengajuan yang masih menunggu pengesahan adalah penggabungan Kohanudnas dengan Koopsau. Rencananya (jika disetujui), Kohanudnas yang sekarang adalah Kotamaops Mabes TNI, akan ditarik kembali ke TNI AU dan berubah menjadi Komando Operasi Udara Nasional (Koopsudnas).

Di bawah TNI AU, Koopsudnas yang akan dipimpin perwira tinggi bintang tiga TNI AU itu akan membawahi tiga Koopsau/Koopsud yaitu Koopsau I, II, III dan empat Komando Sektor Pertahanan Udara Nasional (Kosekhanudnas) yaitu Kosekhanudnas I, II, III, dan IV.

Sementara untuk koordinasi terhadap unsur-unsur artileri pertahanan udara matra lain di luar TNI AU, misalnya unsur Arhanud (artileri pertahanan udara) TNI AD maupun rudal hanud di kapal-kapal perang TNI AL, akan dilakukan Koopsudnas.

Tampaknya rencana ini, selain untuk memperpendek rantai komando penyergapan pesawat asing yang melanggar wilayah udara nasional, juga untuk mempersiapkan TNI AU mengoperasikan rudal jarak menengah-jauh.

Memang sudah lama Indonesia belum lagi memiliki dan mengoperasikan rudal hanud tipe jarak menengah-jauh. Sejak dipensiunkannya rudal hanud jarak jauh _S-75 Dvina_ buatan Uni Soviet (kode _NATO: SA-2 Guideline_), sekitar awal dekade 1980-an.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, Russia look to deepen defence ties*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Industry
07 February 2019
Indonesia and Russia have vowed to strengthen defence ties to support procurement and military-technical co-operation, according to official statements by the two governments on 7 February.

The pledge was made during a meeting in Moscow one day earlier between Russian Defence Minister Sergei Shoigu and his Indonesian counterpart Ryamizard Ryacudu.

Commenting on talks between the two sides, the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) said in a statement that Indonesia “seeks a form of increased co-operation with Russia” in various fields including procurement and technologies.

The Russian MoD cited Shoigu as saying that the two countries “stood for the further development of political and military relations at the highest level”, adding that Indonesia and Russia had intensified “political dialogue, [and an] expansion of co-operation in the areas of security, military, and military-technical co-operation.”

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

Natuna Military Base (Credit to IMF)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## gondes

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

gondes said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Respect to Indonesia!

Hope Indonesia and India have more military exercises and cooperation in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> Respect to Indonesia!
> 
> Hope Indonesia and India have more military exercises and cooperation in future.



Another batch of Astros MLRS for Indonesia Army 





INDONESIA
*TNI LAKSANAKAN KUNJUNGAN KE PABRIK AVIBRAS (PHOTO)*
14 FEBRUARI 2019 DIANEKO_LC 3 KOMENTAR
Wakasad Letjen TNI Tatang Sulaiman didampingi Dankodiklatad, Waasops Kasad, Ses Baranahan Kemhan dan Kapuskodal TNI melaksanakan kunjungan ke Pabrik AVIBRAS, Sao Jose Dos Campos, Sao Paulo, Brazil, Selasa (12/02/2019).






Selain menerima paparan, juga melaksanakan peninjauan ke fasilitas perakitan Kendaraan Angkut Militer dan Litbang Cruise Missile.






Wakasad Letjen TNI Tatang Sulaiman didampingi Dankodiklatad, Waasops Kasad, Ses Baranahan Kemhan dan Kapuskodal TNI melaksanakan kunjungan ke Pabrik AVIBRAS, Sao Jose Dos Campos, Sao Paulo, Brazil, Selasa (12/02/2019).






Selain menerima paparan, juga melaksanakan peninjauan ke fasilitas perakitan Kendaraan Angkut Militer dan Litbang Cruise Missile.

_Sumber : FB TNI AD_

And another batch of three Submarines is in contract lieu

*Indonesia enters final stages of negotiations for another three-submarine contract with DSME*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
14 February 2019




A cross-sectional model of an Indonesian Type 209/1400 submarine on display at Indo Defence 2018. Source: IHS Markit/Ridzwan Rahmat
*Key Points*

Indonesia is close to signing a contract for three more Type 209 submarines with DSME
Jakarta has been studying several vessel types for the requirement, but is now inclined towards the South Korean option given commonality with earlier boats
Indonesian officials have entered the final stages of negotiations for a follow-on order of three Type 209/1400 diesel-electric submarines with South Korean company Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME), and an agreement is expected in the next few months.

Industry sources, who have been updating _Jane's_ on the progress of these negotiations since early January 2019, said that if all goes well a formal contract for the boats may even materialise by the end of February or early March.

However, there are several decisions yet to be made, and these mainly pertain to workshare arrangements that can be undertaken for each vessel, the sources confirmed.

Once it materialises, the contract, which includes a support and training package across all three submarines, is expected to be worth about USD1.2 billion.

Jakarta signed a USD1.1 billion deal for three Type 209/1400 submarines with DSME in December 2011. Two submarines under this contract have been delivered, while a third is awaiting launch at PT PAL's premises in Surabaya. The first submarine was commissioned in August 2017 as KRI _Nagapasa_ (403).

As indicated in initial points of discussion seen in a document of the meetings provided to _Jane's,_ the first boat in the follow-on contract, which will be the fourth vessel in Indonesia's Nagapasa class overall, will be assembled at DSME's facilities in Okpo, South Korea.

However, Indonesia has proposed that two of this boat's six modules be constructed by PT PAL in Surabaya, while DSME will build the remaining four in South Korea. Once ready, the Indonesian-built modules will be shipped to Okpo for assembly.

https://www.janes.com/article/86376...or-another-three-submarine-contract-with-dsme

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

First cutting ceremony KF-X Fighter Jet bulk head which is the main part of the forward fuselage of the KF-X. Credit to KAI.





















https://m.facebook.com/KoreaAerospace

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesia enters final stages of negotiations for another three-submarine contract with DSME*






A cross-sectional model of an Indonesian Type 209/1400 submarine on display at Indo Defence 2018. Source: IHS Markit/Ridzwan Rahmat

*Key Points*

Indonesia is close to signing a contract for three more Type 209 submarines with DSME
Jakarta has been studying several vessel types for the requirement, but is now inclined towards the South Korean option given commonality with earlier boats
Indonesian officials have entered the final stages of negotiations for a follow-on order of three Type 209/1400 diesel-electric submarines with South Korean company Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME), and an agreement is expected in the next few months.

Industry sources, who have been updating _Jane's_ on the progress of these negotiations since early January 2019, said that if all goes well a formal contract for the boats may even materialise by the end of February or early March.

However, there are several decisions yet to be made, and these mainly pertain to workshare arrangements that can be undertaken for each vessel, the sources confirmed.

Once it materialises, the contract, which includes a support and training package across all three submarines, is expected to be worth about USD1.2 billion.

Jakarta signed a USD1.1 billion deal for three Type 209/1400 submarines with DSME in December 2011. Two submarines under this contract have been delivered, while a third is awaiting launch at PT PAL's premises in Surabaya. The first submarine was commissioned in August 2017 as KRI _Nagapasa_ (403).

As indicated in initial points of discussion seen in a document of the meetings provided to _Jane's,_ the first boat in the follow-on contract, which will be the fourth vessel in Indonesia's Nagapasa class overall, will be assembled at DSME's facilities in Okpo, South Korea.

However, Indonesia has proposed that two of this boat's six modules be constructed by PT PAL in Surabaya, while DSME will build the remaining four in South Korea. Once ready, the Indonesian-built modules will be shipped to Okpo for assembly.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options at* ihsmarkit.com/janes






To read the full article, Client Login
(327 of 724 words)

https://www.janes.com/article/86376...or-another-three-submarine-contract-with-dsme

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

Video of the first cutting ceremony KF-X Fighter Jet bulk head.






Screenshots:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Looks like Russia finally decided that natural rubber would be the main commodity for the Su-35 deal.
*
Russia Ready To Buy Natural Rubber From Indonesia Under Contract On Su-35 Fighters -Rostec*

Mohammad Ali (@ChaudhryMAli88) 9 hours ago
Fri 15th February 2019 | 07:53 PM

MOSCOW (UrduPoint News / Sputnik - 15th February, 2019) Russia is interested in purchasing natural rubber and other agricultural and industrial goods from Indonesia as part of the contract on the supply of Russia's Sukhoi Su-35 multirole combat aircraft to the Southeast Asiancountry, Viktor Kladov, the director of international cooperation and regional policy at Russian state-owned corporation Rostec, said in an interview with Sputnik.

The contract, which envisages the sales of 11 Russian aircraft, was signed last February. Half of the value of the over $1 billion contract is set to be covered through supplies of Indonesian commodities.

"We did not define [the commodities in the contract], it would have tied our hands.

We have set up a working group that will be determining each time the goods that Indonesia would like to export and that would be beneficial for us to buy. This can be caoutchouc, for instance. We are interested in [buying] high-quality caoutchouc to produce sports rubber," Kladov said, adding that a whole series of other agricultural and industrial goods could be a part of the deal.

The Su-35 aircraft is a forth-generation highly-maneuverable fighter, capable of flying at a maximum speed of around 2,500 (1,553 miles) kilometers per hour. The aircraft is equipped with a 30-milimeter gun and has 12 hardpoints.

https://www.urdupoint.com/en/business/russia-ready-to-buy-natural-rubber-from-indon-552857.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gondes

ASIA DEFENSE




Image Credit: Indonesian Navy
*Indonesia, South Korea Close to Signing Attack Submarine Deal*
Indonesian is close to signing a contract for three more Type 209/1400 diesel-electric attack submarines.





By Franz-Stefan Gady
February 14, 2019


Indonesia and South Korea are close to signing a follow-up order for three Type 209/1400 _Chang Bogo_-class diesel-electric attack submarines (SSK), for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut), according to media reports.

A final agreement for the three boats, to be built by South Korean defense contractor Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) with cooperation from Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL, is expected to be signed in the coming months. According to _IHS Jane’s_, the contract is estimated to be worth around $1.2 billion. Indonesia is reportedly still considering other options.

“Industry sources, who have been updating _Jane’s_ on the progress of these negotiations since early January 2019, said that if all goes well a formal contract for the boats may even materialize by the end of February or early March,” IHS Jane’s writes on February 14. “However, there are several decisions yet to be made, and these mainly pertain to workshare arrangements that can be undertaken for each vessel, the sources confirmed.”

The Type 209/1400 _Chang Bogo_-class SSK is a license-built variant of the German Type 209 submarine produced by DSME. The 1,400-ton SSK class has an operational range of around 11,000 nautical miles and has an endurance of about 50 days. The sub is a multipurpose platform capable of conducting anti-surface warfare, anti-submarine warfare, and special forces missions. The SSK can be armed with heavyweight torpedoes, anti-ship missiles, and mines.

Indonesia and South Korea concluded a $1.1 billion contract for three Type 209/1400 _Chang Bogo_-class (_Nagapasa_-class) SSKs in December 2011 as part of the Indonesian Ministry of Defense’s 2024 Defense Strategic Plan, which calls for the procurement of at least 10 new submarines for the Indonesian Navy. The new SSK class is expected to serve in Indonesia’s Navy for at least 30 years.

The first-of-class SSK, KRI _Nagapasa_, was commissioned in August 2017 in South Korea and is now homeported at the Palu Naval Base in the Watusampu province of Central Sulawesi. The second SSK of the class has also already been delivered to the Navy, while the third is still under construction at a PT PAL shipyard in Surabaya, Indonesia’s second-largest city, located on the northeastern coast of Java island, under a PT PAL-DSME technology transfer agreement.

As my colleague Prashanth Parameswaran pointed out, even with the three additional SSKs the Indonesian Navy would still be under-equipped to fulfill its mission and police Indonesian territorial waters. According to Indonesian defense officials, the Navy needs at least 12 modern boats to do so. Notably, the last time the Indonesian Navy received new submarines was in the 1980s with the delivery of three German Type 209/1300 (_Cakra–_class) diesel-electric attack submarines_._

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Logam42

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DzFrZgKWkAEL2E5.jpg:large (Better resolution)
_Upgraded or new units/bases are almost exclusively in Eastern Indonesia. Note how the pace has been increasing since 2016 onwards._

*Journey to the east? The rebalancing of Indonesia’s force structure*
8 Feb 2019|Evan Laksmana






In early January, Indonesian finance minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati inaugurated the new Tawiri Ambon naval base near Ambon Bay with direct access to the Banda Sea.

The base will support the navy’s major warships and be the home port of the new Third Armada’s naval combat task force.

The Indonesian National Armed Forces (TNI) launched the Third Armada last year along with the Third Infantry Division of the army’s Strategic Reserve Command (KOSTRAD) in South Sulawesi, the Third Marine Force in West Papua, and the air force’s Third Operational Command in Papua.

The TNI also plans to establish tri-service ‘integrated TNI units’ across Indonesia’s key strategic outer islands. The first of these units was launched in Natuna late last year, with others in Biak, Merauke, Morotai and Saumlaki—all in eastern Indonesia—soon to follow.

These new commands are part of the TNI’s organisational and force restructuring towards eastern Indonesia. As the map below shows, the army, navy and air force have been upgrading and creating new territorial and combat units across eastern Indonesia in recent years.





_While the map covers only the more recent high-profile upgrades or additions, all three armed services have been gradually expanding their structures since the mid-2000s._

By my count, the army has upgraded and created 60 new territorial and combat units since 2002, including territorial and KOSTRAD units and infantry battalions in Kalimantan, Papua and Sulawesi. Since 2003, the TNI has formed new and upgraded existing infantry battalions into 42 raider battalions, almost half of which are located in eastern Indonesia.

The navy and air force have each upgraded and created around three dozen new units and bases since 2004, including upgrading existing bases or facilities as well as creating new units to accommodate recent arms procurements. Again, most of these activities have taken place in eastern Indonesia.

The TNI plans to establish and upgrade dozens more units and bases over at least another decade. By one estimate, the TNI’s overall organisational restructuring could involve the redeployment of 25,000 to 30,000 personnel.

The organisational expansion and rebalance to the east are a function of overlapping security concerns as well as internal pressures.

First, some defence policymakers see eastern Indonesia—from the tri-border area with Malaysia and the Philippines to the eastern corner of Papua—as the nexus of transnational security threats, border disputes and internal security challenges, including socio-religious conflicts to secessionist threats.

Kalimantan and the Moluccas were the centre of violent religious and ethnic conflicts between late 1990s and mid-2000s. The Ambalat dispute with Malaysia, one of the most intense territorial disputes in the post–New Order era, is off the coast of Kalimantan. Many of the key strategic outer islands are also in eastern Indonesia.

Central Sulawesi was a site of intense religious–ethnic conflicts until the late 2000s. Since then, terrorism has become a prominent problem in the area. Militants and organised crime groups also engage in piracy, kidnapping and smuggling of weapons and drugs in the tri-border area. Papua is also the only area in Indonesia that continues to be plagued by separatist threats.

Second, the eastern rebalance is also part of the TNI’s effort to better control and manage Indonesia’s third ‘archipelagic sea lanes’ (known as ALKI III) that facilitate navigation from the Timor Sea and Arafura Sea to the Pacific Ocean through the seas of Sawu, Banda, Seram and Maluku.

How foreign naval and air forces pass through this north–south axis has been a perennial strategic concern for Indonesia’s defence policymakers. Boosting the naval and air force presence in key points along the sea lanes in eastern Indonesia is an effort to address those concerns.

Third, the need to ameliorate promotional logjams—when there are too many officers but too few positions—has accelerated the organisational expansion plans to eastern Indonesia in recent years.

The extraordinarily high rate of promotions—around 30 general-rank and 330 mid-rank officers (lieutenant colonels and colonels) annually between 2011 and 2017—has jumpstarted the expansion plans. Until recently, budgetary concerns, civil–military politics and arms procurement priorities have prevented the military from fulfilling the 2004 TNI law’s mandate to reorient the military’s posture towards the border area, including in eastern Indonesia.

President Joko ‘Jokowi’ Widodo announced recently that the TNI will create 60 new high-ranking positions for TNI officers in the coming years. Most will be located in the new and upgraded commands and units in eastern Indonesia.

Finally, for the army leadership at least, the expansion plans partly reflect the competitive relationship between the police and the military at the local level.

Following the separation of the police from the military in 1999, the two security institutions have struggled to coexist given the overlap in authority in local jurisdictions.

According to the National Violence Monitoring System, there were 817 incidents of military–police clashes between 1997 and 2015. Around half occurred in Sulawesi, Papua, West Papua, the Moluccas and East Nusa Tenggara.

For the TNI leadership, these security concerns, organisational pressures and interagency dynamics all shape the eastern organisational rebalance of the force structure. We can debate whether these concerns are valid—or whether the rebalance is the best way to address them. For now, most of the TNI’s forces remains in western Indonesia covering the major straits and the bulk of the population and economic infrastructure.

But if the expansion plans are fully realised, Indonesia is likely to be more confident in managing its regional environment. The Jokowi administration and TNI Commander Air Marshall Hadi Tjahjanto appear determined to lay as much as the foundation for the rebalance as possible.

_Editors’ note: Minor amendments have been made to the end of this post since it was originally published._

Evan Laksmana is a senior researcher at the Centre for Strategic and International Studies in Jakarta. Image courtesy of the Republic of Indonesia.
________________________​
Indonesia's TNI has silently reoriented to eastern Indonesia. Its comforting to hear, especially since PNG, the Phillipines, and Timor Leste all seem to have dubious futures. At least Duterte seems to have a game plan, the other two nations are being driven straight into economic ruin.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Airbus confident of A400M exports but says numbers may be modest*
*Gareth Jennings, London* - Jane's Defence Weekly
14 February 2019




Having previously said it expects to sell 400 aircraft over 30 years, Airbus has downplayed its latest export assessment for the A400M noting that future sales are not likely to be in the hundreds. Source: IHS Markit/Gareth Jennings
Airbus remains confident that it can secure export customers for its A400M airlifter, but has cautioned that sales are likely to be relatively modest given the aircraft’s cost and sophistication.

Speaking at the company’s annual press conference in Toulouse, CEO Tom Enders said that efforts continue to secure the first export customer for the type since Malaysia joined the programme in 2005, but that the aircraft’s superior capabilities and associated price-tag make it a challenging prospect compared to Airbus’ popular portfolio of smaller transport aircraft.

“Exporting the A400M is a very different game from the smaller transports built [at the same location] in Spain. The A400M is a product of the requirements of six [partner] nations who are very sophisticated, and you just don’t find those kind of customers around every corner,” Enders said on 14 February, adding, “I am optimistic that there will be exports, but it won’t be in the hundreds [of aircraft].”

To secure exports Airbus needs clear government support from the governments of France and the UK as the lead operators of the aircraft, Enders explained. “I believe we have a level of maturity now that makes it clear to potential export customers that we have an excellent aircraft with excellent supporting data,” he said.

Airbus has a 174-aircraft order book that comprises 53 for Germany, 50 for France, 27 for Spain, 22 for the UK, 10 for Turkey, eight for Belgium(including one to be operated on behalf of Luxembourg), and four for Malaysia. Of these, 72 have been delivered to date.

In March 2018 Indonesia confirmed its intention to procure two A400Ms, and the country is the Airbus’ strongest near-term prospect for a new export sale. Separately, South Korea is reported to be in talks with Spain to receive a number of its surplus aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Var Dracon

Bidal OLP rantis (tactical vehicle)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## deadlast

*Jankel achieves ‘production ready’ status for HUNTER Tactical Intervention Vehicle (TIV)*
14 February 2019





_*Hunter Tactical Intervention Vehicle (Picture source : Jankel)*_

World-class specialist in design and production of high-specification armoured vehicles and survivability systems, Jankel, has announced the achievement of ‘production ready’ status for their latest generation HUNTER Tactical Intervention Vehicle (TIV) in preparation for the imminent manufacture of *another major order from an undisclosed customer in the Asia Pacific region*. The vehicles will be built at JLVM, Jankel’s Jordanian facility, a Joint Venture with KADDB. This announcement coincides with IDEX 2019 taking place 17-21 February at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre (ADNEC), where Jankel is exhibiting on stand number 05-C09.

Jankel’s focus for IDEX will be further sales of their Counter Terror and Special Forces vehicles to complement their numerous vehicle fleets already in service in the Middle East. Jankel will also be promoting their survivability systems, including their range of BLASTech mitigation seats.

This latest order for the HUNTER TIV has been re-engineered to have increased internal and stowage capacity. The vehicle has also received automotive improvements to meet the exact specifications demanded by the customer, delivering versatility, maneuverability and protection for Internal Security missions.Jankel has enjoyed considerable success in the Middle and Far Eastern regions in recent years. The establishment of the JLVM Joint Venture in Jordan has enabled regional manufacture of vehicles to meet the demanding environmental and capability requirements of this wider geographical area. To date, Jankel has over 350 vehicles in service across 11 countries in the Middle East and neighbouring regions, as well as an established and comprehensive support services network that expands across 14 different regional sites, ensuring the customer can always maximise the capability on offer.

Dan Crosby, Commercial Director at Jankel said: “The Middle and Far Eastern regions continue to be strategically important markets for Jankel and we are glad to announce that we’re ready to put the latest generation HUNTER TIV into volume production for the first time. We’re proud of the fact that we can build vehicles in the region using our Jordanian facility and sell to surrounding countries and the wider-reaching markets beyond”. He added: “IDEX is an important show for us that will provide Jankel with an excellent opportunity to network further and showcase our products to countries that would not normally be so easy to reach.”

http://www.jankel.com/jankel-achiev...hunter-tactical-intervention-vehicle-tiv.html

-----------

Follow up order maybe?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Sea Trials of the BT-3F Armored Personnel Carrier Began to Replace the MT-LB*

18 Februari 2019





BT3F amphibious APC (photos : Yuripasholok)

MOSCOW - RIA News. Sea trials of the newest Russian armored personnel carrier BT-3F, designed to replace the Soviet MT-LB, have started, told Abralov Sergey Avtolov, chief designer of the Special Design Bureau of Mechanical Engineering (SKBM, is part of the Kurganmashzavod structure, told RIA Novosti)

"Sea trials began, they will be completed in the autumn of 2019," said Abdulov.

The new amphibious tracked armored personnel carrier BT-3F was first presented at the Army 2016 forum. It can navigate and parachute from transport aircraft. The crew of the BT-3F - three people, while the armored personnel carrier takes on board up to 14 paratroopers.






A remote-controlled combat module with a 7.62-millimeter machine gun with a thermal sight and a laser rangefinder is installed on the roof of the combat vehicle. The diesel engine with a capacity of 500 horsepower allows it to reach speeds of up to 70 kilometers per hour on land and up to ten kilometers per hour afloat.

Earlier, the deputy general director of Rosoboronexport, Sergei Goreslavsky, said that Russia was negotiating with Indonesia about the supply of BT-3F. In addition, the intention to purchase the latest armored personnel carrier was also expressed by the Russian military department.

(RIA Novosti)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gondes




----------



## mandala

https://mobile.twitter.com/FNSS_Savunma

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gondes

*The Hunt for the Fish Pirates who Exploit the Sea*

For 10 years, a rogue fishing vessel and its crew plundered the world’s oceans, escaping repeated attempts of capture. Then a dramatic pursuit across the high seas finally netted the one that got away.

By Richard Gray
18 February 2019
In the haze of an overcast April afternoon, the rust-stained hull of the Andrey Dolgov slapped its way through the ocean swell, oily water gushing from the ship’s waterlogged bilge as it made a desperate attempt to flee.

*Pursued by a sleek, heavily armed naval patrol boat, the ungainly fishing vessel had little hope of escape. A drone and surveillance aircraft circled overhead while the Indonesian navy ship bore quickly down, closing a trap that had been months in the making. The crew of the Andrey Dolgov surrendered.*

It seems hard to believe that this creaking, corroded vessel was one of the most wanted on the high seas. Yet it slipped through the authorities’ fingers on several occasions and managed to elude ships sent to chase it across the ocean.

The Andrey Dolgov, or STS-50 or Sea Breez 1 as it also sometimes called itself, had been plundering the oceans of their most valuable living resource – fish. It was part of an international organised criminal network that thrives between the blurred lines of maritime law and on the corruption of officials.

The operation to capture the vessel and its crew was the culmination of months of international cooperation between police and maritime authorities, painstaking detective work and satellite tracking worthy of a spy thriller.

“The captain and the crew were shocked to have been caught,” says Andreas Aditya Salim, part of the presidential taskforce in Indonesia that led the operation to snare the Andrey Dolgov. “They tried to say they did not go fishing as the refrigerator and other parts of the vessel were broken.”




The Andrey Dolgov, also known as STS-50, had been fishing illegally in the Southern Ocean for years before it was captured (Credit: Sea Shepherd)

When *Indonesian naval officers boarded the ship after ambushing it at the mouth of the Strait of Malacca*, a major shipping lane between the Malay Peninsula and the Indonesian island of Sumatra, they found a huge stack of 600 finely meshed gill nets that could stretch up to 18 miles (around 29km) in length if deployed.

In a single trip the nets allowed those on board to haul up $6m (£4.56m) worth of fish, illegally taking it ashore where it was either sold on the black market or mixed with legal catches for sale. Ultimately the fish ends up on supermarket shelves, in restaurants and on people’s tables. _(Watch the video below on the mission to catch the FV Viking)_

“Approximately 20% of all global catch is illegal, unreported or unregulated,” explains Katie St John Glew, a marine biologist at the National Oceanography Centre at the University of Southampton. And the impacts are widespread, hurting the fish stocks themselves, the fishing industry and consumer trust. “If illegal fishing ultimately could result in stocks collapsing, this will then affect the livelihood of fishers across the globe.”

Over the 10 years or so it is thought to have been operating illegally, the Andrey Dolgov is estimated to have looted up to $50m (£38m) worth of fish from the oceans

Over the 10 years or so it is thought to have been operating illegally, the Andrey Dolgov is estimated to have looted up to $50m (£38m) worth of fish from the oceans. With that kind of money to be made, it is easy to see why it illegal fishing is a tempting enterprise for criminal organisations.

“These vessels operate in international waters outside the jurisdiction of nation states,” says Alistair McDonnell, part of the fisheries crime team at Interpol who helped coordinate the hunt for the Andrey Dolgov. “This is something that the criminals exploit.”




Patagonian toothfish are highly prized in restaurants around the world, where they are often marketted as Chilean sea bass (Credit: Christopher Jones/NOAA)

But the effect of this exploitation runs deeper than an opportunity for criminals to make money. It is often involves the corruption of public officials, fraud, money laundering and slavery – many of the crews on board these vessels are forced labour, imprisoned on a boat out at sea, often thousands of miles from home.

Then there is the environmental impact.

“Illegal fishing is one of the greatest threats to sustainable fisheries,” explains Matthew Camilleri, head of fisheries at the Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations. “The fishing gear they use can also be very destructive to fragile ecosystems like coral reefs. This is why the international community is putting a lot of effort into combating it.”

The Andrey Dolgov did not begin its life as an illegal fishing vessel. Built in 1985, the 54m-long (178ft) vessel was constructed as a tuna longline fishing boat at the Kanasashi Zosen shipyards at the scenic port of Shimizu in Japan, in the shadow of the volcanic Mount Fuji. Sailing as the Shinsei Maru No 2, the 570-ton boat operated for years legally under the Japanese flag in the Pacific and Indian Oceans for the Japanese seafood company Maruha Nichiro Corporation.

The vessel then appears to have changed hands a number of times after 1995 before it ended up sailing under the Filipino flag as the Sun Tai 2 until about 2008 when it joined the Republic of Korea’s fishing fleet, changing hands at least four times in under a year to owners including a Mr Boo-In Park and the STD Fisheries Corporation.




Several kilometres of nets were found on board the Andrey Dolgov when Indonesian authorities boarded it (Credit: Sea Shepherd)

At some point between 2008 and 2015, the vessel appears to have been refitted as an Antarctic toothfish boat, capable of operating in the wild Southern Ocean and storing fish for long periods on board. Toothfish are highly prized in restaurants around the world, sometimes referred to as "white gold" due to their value, but require specific licenses to fish.

While the boat is suspected of having been fishing illegally for at least 10 years, it first came to the attention of the authorities on the international stage in October 2016 when Chinese officials found it trying to offload toothfish that had been caught illegally. By now the boat was called the Andrey Dolgov and was flying the Cambodian flag, operated by a company registered in Belize. A year earlier it had been photographed off the coast of Punta Arena, on the southern tip of Chile’s Patagonian region, indicating it had been fishing in the Southern Ocean.

But before the Chinese authorities could take further action, the vessel and its crew fled across the Indian Ocean. This time, however, the vessel had been listed as IUU – illegal, unreported and unregulated fishing. This meant when the crew tried to enter the port again in Mauritius it was denied entry.




The STS-50, which has links to Russian organised crime, highlights many of the problems faced by those who police global fisheries (Credit: Sea Shepherd)

By January 2017 the vessel had been renamed the Sea Breez 1 under a Togo flag. Togo later struck the vessel off the registry, but as it moved from port to port, and the vessel changed name again to AYDA. When it arrived at ports, the crew presented forged documents to obscure its identity and it claimed a to belong to at least eight different flag states including Togo, Nigeria and Bolivia.

They are essentially committing identity fraud by repeatedly falsifying their registry - Alistair McDonnell

“It’s a common tactic,” says McDonnell. “They are essentially committing identity fraud by repeatedly falsifying their registry. Only flag states have jurisdiction over vessels when they are more than 200 miles from a coast, but these vessels claim flags of states that have no fisheries legislation to cover it and are not subject to any international fisheries treaties.”

Illegal fishing vessels also regularly change the flags they fly, claiming nationalities of states that have denounced them.

“Coastal states may consider them a high-risk vessel, without the protection of a flag state, and therefore stateless,” says McDonnell.

Finally, in February 2018, the authorities caught up with the Andrey Dolgov again at a port in Madagascar when the captain of a vessel claiming to be the STS-50 provided a false International Marine Organisation number – which every vessel on the ocean above a certain size must have – and forged documents. Madagascar alerted the Convention for the Conservation of Antarctic Marine Living Resources, which regulates fishing in the Southern Ocean around Antarctica.




Satellite images and data allow fishing vessels to be tracked on the world's oceans so boats engaging in illegal activity can be identified (Credit: OceanMind)

Again, the boat and its crew fled, but this time they left a trail behind. The vessel had been fitted with an automatic transponder system, which is used to help prevent collisions between ships at sea. This automatic identification system, known as AIS, broadcasts a location signal that can be picked up by radio equipment and overhead satellites.

Simultaneously the vessel appeared to be off the coast of the Falklands, Fiji and Norway – thousands of miles apart

But there was a problem. When officials plugged the AIS identification number for the vessel into their system, they were presented with a spaghetti of tracks all over the world. Simultaneously the vessel appeared to be off the coast of the Falklands, Fiji and Norway – thousands of miles apart.

“They were obscuring their identity by spoofing their AIS,” explains Charles Kilgour, who at the time was senior fisheries analyst at OceanMind, a British non-profit organisation that analyses data from fishing vessels at sea. It was a technique that allowed the Andrey Dolgov to appear to be in almost 100 different locations at once.



*The mission to catch Andrey Dolgov spanned the globe*

But then its pursuers received another alert – the Andrey Dolgov had popped up just off the coast of Maputo, in Mozambique’s waters. An inspection team found fishing gear on board and forged registration documents. They officially “detained” the vessel, seizing its documents and the crew’s passports, but before they could investigate further, the Andrey Dolgov absconded, slipping through the fingers of the authorities again.

This time, however, Kilgour and his team had a positive identification of the exact time and location of the Andrey Dolgov. Using a passing satellite, they were able capture radar images of the fishing vessel while it was at anchorage off Maputo, helping them to clarify which of the AIS tracks they were seeing was the right one.




The international effort to capture the Andrey Dolgov after it escaped from custody twice resulted in a pursuit across the high seas (Credit: Sea Shepherd)

“We use algorithms to identify potential vessels from the synthetic aperture radar images,” says Kilgour, who now works for Global Fishing Watch, a Google-backed project to monitor fishing vessels around the world. “Any large metal vessel shows up quite clearly. Then we correlate that with the AIS data we have.”

The team at OceanMind also use infrared satellite imaging, which allows them to pick up lights from fishing vessels at night. With the additional information they now had, they were able to pinpoint which of the AIS tracks belonged to the Andrey Dolgov.

Meanwhile a vessel owned by marine conservation organisation Sea Shepherd, which had been taking part in a joint operation in Tanzania with other African fishing authorities, took up the pursuit. Under the command of the Tanzanian navy, it chased the Andrey Dolgov for several days towards the Seychelles, sending back images of it from a drone, further helping to confirm its identity.

“The fishing vessel left Mozambique’s waters to find refuge on the high seas,” says Peter Hammarstedt, director of campaigns at Sea Shepherd. “What was amazing was the Tanzanian authorities decided to leave their own waters to pursue it even though it hadn’t committed crime in Tanzania or entered its waters.”

Without the authority to board the vessel outside Tanzanian waters, however, they were eventually forced to give up the chase.




The authorities in Indonesia have taken a zero tolerance approach to illegal fishing, destroying another notorious illegal fishing vessel, the F/V Viking (Credit: Getty Images)

Kilgour and his team gave Interpol updates about the fleeing fishing boat’s position every four hours, using its speed and direction to calculate where it might be heading.

For most states, there is a reluctance to give chase and seize rogue vessels like this. The jurisdictional quagmire makes it tricky, but then there is also the expense of such a seizure. The vessels – often badly maintained – can be a pollution risk, they often need to be repaired, the catch on board needs to be disposed of safely and the crew need to be repatriated. Pests can be a problem on board and you must also post 24-hour security.

“Even developed countries are reluctant to do this,” says Bradley Soule, chief fisheries analyst at OceanMind. “So, it is hardly surprising that developing nations would rather not.”

The Andrey Dolgov was heading towards one of the few nations that aggressively targets illegal fishing vessels

Fortunately, the Andrey Dolgov was heading towards one of the few nations that aggressively targets illegal fishing vessels.* Indonesia, under the leadership of the country’s minister for maritime affairs and fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti, has seized and destroyed *488 illegal fishing vessels since 2014. Among those was another Antarctic toothfish poacher, the F/V Viking, which was the last of a *notorious group of fishing vessels known as the Bandit Six*, operating illegally in the Southern Ocean, thousands of miles from Indonesia’s waters.

To make the point that illegal fishing would not be tolerated, no matter where it took place, Pudjiastuti had the F/V Viking spectacularly blown up on a sandbank off the shore of Pangandaran, West Java. With another notorious fish pirate heading into its waters, Pudjiastuti gave the Indonesian navy her endorsement to order an interception.

But as the vessel came into the busy Malacca straits, the satellite signal from its AIS transponder was lost among the mess of other signals in the area. Instead the Indonesian navy had to rely upon the calculations made using the information supplied by Kilgour and his team to estimate where the fishing boat might be. *They dispatched the KRI Simeulue 2, a coastal patrol boat, to stop it.*

“The last 72 hours saw sleepless nights for everyone involved,” says Interpol’s McDonnell.

As the Andrey Dolgov came into range, however, the Simeulue 2 and land based coastguard stations began picking up its AIS signal, allowing them to home in on the rogue vessel. Once they had visually confirmed the identity, the Simeulue 2 raced alongside around 60 miles from the southeast side of Weh Island, Sebang, ordering the captain of the fishing vessel to stop so he could be boarded.




Indonesia has destroyed hundreds of illegal fishing vessels by burning them, or sinking them off shore (Credit: Getty Images)

Once aboard, the naval officers found the captain and five other officers to be Russian and Ukranian. The rest of the crew consisted 20 Indonesians who later claimed they had no idea the vessel was fishing illegally. They were treated by the authorities as if were victims of human trafficking and slavery after being duped into working on board.

The captain, a Russian citizen named as Aleksandr Matveev, was later sentenced to four months in prison and fined Rp200 million (£10,800) after being found guilty of illegal fishing. The other Russian and Ukranian offers were deported to their home countries.

“After the inspection, we discovered that F/V STS-50 violated Indonesian fisheries law,” says Pudjiastuti. “Illegal fishing is a public enemy and every state should provide assistance in terms of eliminating it.”

But the investigation has not stopped there. Specialised digital forensics teams have pored over the wealth of intelligence contained within the fishing vessel’s bridge, its on-board computer systems, navigational instruments and the captain’s mobile phone.

It is helping the international authorities piece together the wider criminal web that the vessel operated in. While the Andrey Dolgov was registered as belonging to Red Star Company Ltd, domiciled in Belize, the suspected owner is a Russian citizen who has an office in South Korea and has conducted several bank transactions in New York. The boat is thought to have links to Russian organised crime.

Interpol are now helping law enforcement agencies in a number of countries to track down the criminals who operated the Andrey Dolgov, counterfeited its documents, helped to launder its catches and the money it made.




Many of the crew on board the Andrey Dolgov, or STS-50 as it had re-named itself, were suspected of being forced labour (Credit: Getty Images)

“The work doesn’t stop with the capture of the vessel,” says McDonnell. “There are still quite a lot of questions to be answered. These organisations are tightknit, often run within families or as a “dark” business disguised with legitimate companies. We are looking at how the criminals set their business models up, how they turn the fish into money. Until recently they have been able to operate with almost complete impunity. That is changing now.”

OceanMind too are developing new technology to help track down other vessels that try to hide or obscure their identity more easily. They will combine this with the artificial intelligence it uses to help identify vessels and determine whether the boats have permission to be operating in the areas where they are.

Others too are developing ways of combating illegal fishing. Katie St John Glew at Southampton, for example, is developing ways to use the chemical isotopes in fish to trace in which part of the ocean fish were caught. These isotope tracers come from the food the fish were feeding on before they were caught, and so could be used to identify products that are on sale but were caught illegally.

As for the Andrey Dolgov itself, it could soon play a role in catching the criminals like those who operated it. Rather than blow it up, Pudjiastuti decided to have the boat converted so it can join the Indonesian fisheries enforcement fleet. It will serve as a symbol of the country’s war on illegal fishing and as a message to the fish pirates – they are running out of places to hide.

http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20190213-the-dramatic-hunt-for-the-fish-pirates-exploiting-our-seas

Anyone can name the units involve in this catch? Is that Kopaska?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GraveDigger388

gondes said:


> *The Hunt for the Fish Pirates who Exploit the Sea*
> 
> For 10 years, a rogue fishing vessel and its crew plundered the world’s oceans, escaping repeated attempts of capture. Then a dramatic pursuit across the high seas finally netted the one that got away.
> 
> By Richard Gray
> 18 February 2019
> In the haze of an overcast April afternoon, the rust-stained hull of the Andrey Dolgov slapped its way through the ocean swell, oily water gushing from the ship’s waterlogged bilge as it made a desperate attempt to flee.
> 
> *Pursued by a sleek, heavily armed naval patrol boat, the ungainly fishing vessel had little hope of escape. A drone and surveillance aircraft circled overhead while the Indonesian navy ship bore quickly down, closing a trap that had been months in the making. The crew of the Andrey Dolgov surrendered.*
> 
> It seems hard to believe that this creaking, corroded vessel was one of the most wanted on the high seas. Yet it slipped through the authorities’ fingers on several occasions and managed to elude ships sent to chase it across the ocean.
> 
> The Andrey Dolgov, or STS-50 or Sea Breez 1 as it also sometimes called itself, had been plundering the oceans of their most valuable living resource – fish. It was part of an international organised criminal network that thrives between the blurred lines of maritime law and on the corruption of officials.
> 
> The operation to capture the vessel and its crew was the culmination of months of international cooperation between police and maritime authorities, painstaking detective work and satellite tracking worthy of a spy thriller.
> 
> “The captain and the crew were shocked to have been caught,” says Andreas Aditya Salim, part of the presidential taskforce in Indonesia that led the operation to snare the Andrey Dolgov. “They tried to say they did not go fishing as the refrigerator and other parts of the vessel were broken.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Andrey Dolgov, also known as STS-50, had been fishing illegally in the Southern Ocean for years before it was captured (Credit: Sea Shepherd)
> 
> When *Indonesian naval officers boarded the ship after ambushing it at the mouth of the Strait of Malacca*, a major shipping lane between the Malay Peninsula and the Indonesian island of Sumatra, they found a huge stack of 600 finely meshed gill nets that could stretch up to 18 miles (around 29km) in length if deployed.
> 
> In a single trip the nets allowed those on board to haul up $6m (£4.56m) worth of fish, illegally taking it ashore where it was either sold on the black market or mixed with legal catches for sale. Ultimately the fish ends up on supermarket shelves, in restaurants and on people’s tables. _(Watch the video below on the mission to catch the FV Viking)_
> 
> “Approximately 20% of all global catch is illegal, unreported or unregulated,” explains Katie St John Glew, a marine biologist at the National Oceanography Centre at the University of Southampton. And the impacts are widespread, hurting the fish stocks themselves, the fishing industry and consumer trust. “If illegal fishing ultimately could result in stocks collapsing, this will then affect the livelihood of fishers across the globe.”
> 
> Over the 10 years or so it is thought to have been operating illegally, the Andrey Dolgov is estimated to have looted up to $50m (£38m) worth of fish from the oceans
> 
> Over the 10 years or so it is thought to have been operating illegally, the Andrey Dolgov is estimated to have looted up to $50m (£38m) worth of fish from the oceans. With that kind of money to be made, it is easy to see why it illegal fishing is a tempting enterprise for criminal organisations.
> 
> “These vessels operate in international waters outside the jurisdiction of nation states,” says Alistair McDonnell, part of the fisheries crime team at Interpol who helped coordinate the hunt for the Andrey Dolgov. “This is something that the criminals exploit.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patagonian toothfish are highly prized in restaurants around the world, where they are often marketted as Chilean sea bass (Credit: Christopher Jones/NOAA)
> 
> But the effect of this exploitation runs deeper than an opportunity for criminals to make money. It is often involves the corruption of public officials, fraud, money laundering and slavery – many of the crews on board these vessels are forced labour, imprisoned on a boat out at sea, often thousands of miles from home.
> 
> Then there is the environmental impact.
> 
> “Illegal fishing is one of the greatest threats to sustainable fisheries,” explains Matthew Camilleri, head of fisheries at the Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations. “The fishing gear they use can also be very destructive to fragile ecosystems like coral reefs. This is why the international community is putting a lot of effort into combating it.”
> 
> The Andrey Dolgov did not begin its life as an illegal fishing vessel. Built in 1985, the 54m-long (178ft) vessel was constructed as a tuna longline fishing boat at the Kanasashi Zosen shipyards at the scenic port of Shimizu in Japan, in the shadow of the volcanic Mount Fuji. Sailing as the Shinsei Maru No 2, the 570-ton boat operated for years legally under the Japanese flag in the Pacific and Indian Oceans for the Japanese seafood company Maruha Nichiro Corporation.
> 
> The vessel then appears to have changed hands a number of times after 1995 before it ended up sailing under the Filipino flag as the Sun Tai 2 until about 2008 when it joined the Republic of Korea’s fishing fleet, changing hands at least four times in under a year to owners including a Mr Boo-In Park and the STD Fisheries Corporation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several kilometres of nets were found on board the Andrey Dolgov when Indonesian authorities boarded it (Credit: Sea Shepherd)
> 
> At some point between 2008 and 2015, the vessel appears to have been refitted as an Antarctic toothfish boat, capable of operating in the wild Southern Ocean and storing fish for long periods on board. Toothfish are highly prized in restaurants around the world, sometimes referred to as "white gold" due to their value, but require specific licenses to fish.
> 
> While the boat is suspected of having been fishing illegally for at least 10 years, it first came to the attention of the authorities on the international stage in October 2016 when Chinese officials found it trying to offload toothfish that had been caught illegally. By now the boat was called the Andrey Dolgov and was flying the Cambodian flag, operated by a company registered in Belize. A year earlier it had been photographed off the coast of Punta Arena, on the southern tip of Chile’s Patagonian region, indicating it had been fishing in the Southern Ocean.
> 
> But before the Chinese authorities could take further action, the vessel and its crew fled across the Indian Ocean. This time, however, the vessel had been listed as IUU – illegal, unreported and unregulated fishing. This meant when the crew tried to enter the port again in Mauritius it was denied entry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The STS-50, which has links to Russian organised crime, highlights many of the problems faced by those who police global fisheries (Credit: Sea Shepherd)
> 
> By January 2017 the vessel had been renamed the Sea Breez 1 under a Togo flag. Togo later struck the vessel off the registry, but as it moved from port to port, and the vessel changed name again to AYDA. When it arrived at ports, the crew presented forged documents to obscure its identity and it claimed a to belong to at least eight different flag states including Togo, Nigeria and Bolivia.
> 
> They are essentially committing identity fraud by repeatedly falsifying their registry - Alistair McDonnell
> 
> “It’s a common tactic,” says McDonnell. “They are essentially committing identity fraud by repeatedly falsifying their registry. Only flag states have jurisdiction over vessels when they are more than 200 miles from a coast, but these vessels claim flags of states that have no fisheries legislation to cover it and are not subject to any international fisheries treaties.”
> 
> Illegal fishing vessels also regularly change the flags they fly, claiming nationalities of states that have denounced them.
> 
> “Coastal states may consider them a high-risk vessel, without the protection of a flag state, and therefore stateless,” says McDonnell.
> 
> Finally, in February 2018, the authorities caught up with the Andrey Dolgov again at a port in Madagascar when the captain of a vessel claiming to be the STS-50 provided a false International Marine Organisation number – which every vessel on the ocean above a certain size must have – and forged documents. Madagascar alerted the Convention for the Conservation of Antarctic Marine Living Resources, which regulates fishing in the Southern Ocean around Antarctica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satellite images and data allow fishing vessels to be tracked on the world's oceans so boats engaging in illegal activity can be identified (Credit: OceanMind)
> 
> Again, the boat and its crew fled, but this time they left a trail behind. The vessel had been fitted with an automatic transponder system, which is used to help prevent collisions between ships at sea. This automatic identification system, known as AIS, broadcasts a location signal that can be picked up by radio equipment and overhead satellites.
> 
> Simultaneously the vessel appeared to be off the coast of the Falklands, Fiji and Norway – thousands of miles apart
> 
> But there was a problem. When officials plugged the AIS identification number for the vessel into their system, they were presented with a spaghetti of tracks all over the world. Simultaneously the vessel appeared to be off the coast of the Falklands, Fiji and Norway – thousands of miles apart.
> 
> “They were obscuring their identity by spoofing their AIS,” explains Charles Kilgour, who at the time was senior fisheries analyst at OceanMind, a British non-profit organisation that analyses data from fishing vessels at sea. It was a technique that allowed the Andrey Dolgov to appear to be in almost 100 different locations at once.
> 
> 
> 
> *The mission to catch Andrey Dolgov spanned the globe*
> 
> But then its pursuers received another alert – the Andrey Dolgov had popped up just off the coast of Maputo, in Mozambique’s waters. An inspection team found fishing gear on board and forged registration documents. They officially “detained” the vessel, seizing its documents and the crew’s passports, but before they could investigate further, the Andrey Dolgov absconded, slipping through the fingers of the authorities again.
> 
> This time, however, Kilgour and his team had a positive identification of the exact time and location of the Andrey Dolgov. Using a passing satellite, they were able capture radar images of the fishing vessel while it was at anchorage off Maputo, helping them to clarify which of the AIS tracks they were seeing was the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The international effort to capture the Andrey Dolgov after it escaped from custody twice resulted in a pursuit across the high seas (Credit: Sea Shepherd)
> 
> “We use algorithms to identify potential vessels from the synthetic aperture radar images,” says Kilgour, who now works for Global Fishing Watch, a Google-backed project to monitor fishing vessels around the world. “Any large metal vessel shows up quite clearly. Then we correlate that with the AIS data we have.”
> 
> The team at OceanMind also use infrared satellite imaging, which allows them to pick up lights from fishing vessels at night. With the additional information they now had, they were able to pinpoint which of the AIS tracks belonged to the Andrey Dolgov.
> 
> Meanwhile a vessel owned by marine conservation organisation Sea Shepherd, which had been taking part in a joint operation in Tanzania with other African fishing authorities, took up the pursuit. Under the command of the Tanzanian navy, it chased the Andrey Dolgov for several days towards the Seychelles, sending back images of it from a drone, further helping to confirm its identity.
> 
> “The fishing vessel left Mozambique’s waters to find refuge on the high seas,” says Peter Hammarstedt, director of campaigns at Sea Shepherd. “What was amazing was the Tanzanian authorities decided to leave their own waters to pursue it even though it hadn’t committed crime in Tanzania or entered its waters.”
> 
> Without the authority to board the vessel outside Tanzanian waters, however, they were eventually forced to give up the chase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The authorities in Indonesia have taken a zero tolerance approach to illegal fishing, destroying another notorious illegal fishing vessel, the F/V Viking (Credit: Getty Images)
> 
> Kilgour and his team gave Interpol updates about the fleeing fishing boat’s position every four hours, using its speed and direction to calculate where it might be heading.
> 
> For most states, there is a reluctance to give chase and seize rogue vessels like this. The jurisdictional quagmire makes it tricky, but then there is also the expense of such a seizure. The vessels – often badly maintained – can be a pollution risk, they often need to be repaired, the catch on board needs to be disposed of safely and the crew need to be repatriated. Pests can be a problem on board and you must also post 24-hour security.
> 
> “Even developed countries are reluctant to do this,” says Bradley Soule, chief fisheries analyst at OceanMind. “So, it is hardly surprising that developing nations would rather not.”
> 
> The Andrey Dolgov was heading towards one of the few nations that aggressively targets illegal fishing vessels
> 
> Fortunately, the Andrey Dolgov was heading towards one of the few nations that aggressively targets illegal fishing vessels.* Indonesia, under the leadership of the country’s minister for maritime affairs and fisheries Susi Pudjiastuti, has seized and destroyed *488 illegal fishing vessels since 2014. Among those was another Antarctic toothfish poacher, the F/V Viking, which was the last of a *notorious group of fishing vessels known as the Bandit Six*, operating illegally in the Southern Ocean, thousands of miles from Indonesia’s waters.
> 
> To make the point that illegal fishing would not be tolerated, no matter where it took place, Pudjiastuti had the F/V Viking spectacularly blown up on a sandbank off the shore of Pangandaran, West Java. With another notorious fish pirate heading into its waters, Pudjiastuti gave the Indonesian navy her endorsement to order an interception.
> 
> But as the vessel came into the busy Malacca straits, the satellite signal from its AIS transponder was lost among the mess of other signals in the area. Instead the Indonesian navy had to rely upon the calculations made using the information supplied by Kilgour and his team to estimate where the fishing boat might be. *They dispatched the KRI Simeulue 2, a coastal patrol boat, to stop it.*
> 
> “The last 72 hours saw sleepless nights for everyone involved,” says Interpol’s McDonnell.
> 
> As the Andrey Dolgov came into range, however, the Simeulue 2 and land based coastguard stations began picking up its AIS signal, allowing them to home in on the rogue vessel. Once they had visually confirmed the identity, the Simeulue 2 raced alongside around 60 miles from the southeast side of Weh Island, Sebang, ordering the captain of the fishing vessel to stop so he could be boarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia has destroyed hundreds of illegal fishing vessels by burning them, or sinking them off shore (Credit: Getty Images)
> 
> Once aboard, the naval officers found the captain and five other officers to be Russian and Ukranian. The rest of the crew consisted 20 Indonesians who later claimed they had no idea the vessel was fishing illegally. They were treated by the authorities as if were victims of human trafficking and slavery after being duped into working on board.
> 
> The captain, a Russian citizen named as Aleksandr Matveev, was later sentenced to four months in prison and fined Rp200 million (£10,800) after being found guilty of illegal fishing. The other Russian and Ukranian offers were deported to their home countries.
> 
> “After the inspection, we discovered that F/V STS-50 violated Indonesian fisheries law,” says Pudjiastuti. “Illegal fishing is a public enemy and every state should provide assistance in terms of eliminating it.”
> 
> But the investigation has not stopped there. Specialised digital forensics teams have pored over the wealth of intelligence contained within the fishing vessel’s bridge, its on-board computer systems, navigational instruments and the captain’s mobile phone.
> 
> It is helping the international authorities piece together the wider criminal web that the vessel operated in. While the Andrey Dolgov was registered as belonging to Red Star Company Ltd, domiciled in Belize, the suspected owner is a Russian citizen who has an office in South Korea and has conducted several bank transactions in New York. The boat is thought to have links to Russian organised crime.
> 
> Interpol are now helping law enforcement agencies in a number of countries to track down the criminals who operated the Andrey Dolgov, counterfeited its documents, helped to launder its catches and the money it made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the crew on board the Andrey Dolgov, or STS-50 as it had re-named itself, were suspected of being forced labour (Credit: Getty Images)
> 
> “The work doesn’t stop with the capture of the vessel,” says McDonnell. “There are still quite a lot of questions to be answered. These organisations are tightknit, often run within families or as a “dark” business disguised with legitimate companies. We are looking at how the criminals set their business models up, how they turn the fish into money. Until recently they have been able to operate with almost complete impunity. That is changing now.”
> 
> OceanMind too are developing new technology to help track down other vessels that try to hide or obscure their identity more easily. They will combine this with the artificial intelligence it uses to help identify vessels and determine whether the boats have permission to be operating in the areas where they are.
> 
> Others too are developing ways of combating illegal fishing. Katie St John Glew at Southampton, for example, is developing ways to use the chemical isotopes in fish to trace in which part of the ocean fish were caught. These isotope tracers come from the food the fish were feeding on before they were caught, and so could be used to identify products that are on sale but were caught illegally.
> 
> As for the Andrey Dolgov itself, it could soon play a role in catching the criminals like those who operated it. Rather than blow it up, Pudjiastuti decided to have the boat converted so it can join the Indonesian fisheries enforcement fleet. It will serve as a symbol of the country’s war on illegal fishing and as a message to the fish pirates – they are running out of places to hide.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20190213-the-dramatic-hunt-for-the-fish-pirates-exploiting-our-seas
> 
> Anyone can name the units involve in this catch? Is that Kopaska?


Seems to me like they are KRI's VBSS team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

deadlast said:


> *Jankel achieves ‘production ready’ status for HUNTER Tactical Intervention Vehicle (TIV)*
> 14 February 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Hunter Tactical Intervention Vehicle (Picture source : Jankel)*_
> 
> World-class specialist in design and production of high-specification armoured vehicles and survivability systems, Jankel, has announced the achievement of ‘production ready’ status for their latest generation HUNTER Tactical Intervention Vehicle (TIV) in preparation for the imminent manufacture of *another major order from an undisclosed customer in the Asia Pacific region*. The vehicles will be built at JLVM, Jankel’s Jordanian facility, a Joint Venture with KADDB. This announcement coincides with IDEX 2019 taking place 17-21 February at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre (ADNEC), where Jankel is exhibiting on stand number 05-C09.
> 
> Jankel’s focus for IDEX will be further sales of their Counter Terror and Special Forces vehicles to complement their numerous vehicle fleets already in service in the Middle East. Jankel will also be promoting their survivability systems, including their range of BLASTech mitigation seats.
> 
> This latest order for the HUNTER TIV has been re-engineered to have increased internal and stowage capacity. The vehicle has also received automotive improvements to meet the exact specifications demanded by the customer, delivering versatility, maneuverability and protection for Internal Security missions.Jankel has enjoyed considerable success in the Middle and Far Eastern regions in recent years. The establishment of the JLVM Joint Venture in Jordan has enabled regional manufacture of vehicles to meet the demanding environmental and capability requirements of this wider geographical area. To date, Jankel has over 350 vehicles in service across 11 countries in the Middle East and neighbouring regions, as well as an established and comprehensive support services network that expands across 14 different regional sites, ensuring the customer can always maximise the capability on offer.
> 
> Dan Crosby, Commercial Director at Jankel said: “The Middle and Far Eastern regions continue to be strategically important markets for Jankel and we are glad to announce that we’re ready to put the latest generation HUNTER TIV into volume production for the first time. We’re proud of the fact that we can build vehicles in the region using our Jordanian facility and sell to surrounding countries and the wider-reaching markets beyond”. He added: “IDEX is an important show for us that will provide Jankel with an excellent opportunity to network further and showcase our products to countries that would not normally be so easy to reach.”
> 
> http://www.jankel.com/jankel-achiev...hunter-tactical-intervention-vehicle-tiv.html



Good Job ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deadlast

gondes said:


> (...snip...)
> 
> *Pursued by a sleek, heavily armed naval patrol boat, the ungainly fishing vessel had little hope of escape. A drone and surveillance aircraft circled overhead while the Indonesian navy ship bore quickly down, closing a trap that had been months in the making. The crew of the Andrey Dolgov surrendered.*
> 
> (...snip...)



The asset involved on the chase include KRI Sigalu, KRI Alamang, NC-212 MPA (P-852) and KAL Simeulue, I don't know what drone that was used though.



gondes said:


> (...snip...)
> 
> *They dispatched the KRI Simeulue 2, a coastal patrol boat, to stop it.*
> 
> (...snip...)



It should be KAL Simeulue not KRI Simeulue, as far as I know there's no vessel named KRI Simeulue in Navy's fleet register currently. CMIIW




KAL Simeulue of PC-28m-class patrol boat made of fiberglass.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Ready to joint the fleets soon






@Official PT di

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Var Dracon

Pindad newest product, Pindad TPS (Tongkang Penjebak Sampah - Trash-trapping barge). It is used for cleaning river from trash. Specifications:
Dimension of bin (mm) : 2060 x 2580 x 760 mm
Frame material : Alumunium
Floater pipe material : HDPE (High-density polyethylene)
Frame weight : 230 kg (on land)
Floater pipe weight : 90 kg (on land)
Transportation system : manual/ motor engine
Motor power : 3,6 HP
Floating capacity : 650 kg
Minimal water depth : without motor min. 0,5 m; with motor min. 1 m
Ideal water flow rate : 2,5 - 3 m/s
Ideal width of water body : more than 3 m

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram







Video:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

deadlast said:


> The asset involved on the chase include KRI Sigalu, KRI Alamang, NC-212 MPA (P-852) and KAL Simeulue, I don't know what drone that was used though.
> 
> 
> 
> It should be KAL Simeulue not KRI Simeulue, as far as I know there's no vessel named KRI Simeulue in Navy's fleet register currently. CMIIW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KAL Simeulue of PC-28m-class patrol boat made of fiberglass.


yuppp, the bridge look similar


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, DSME Set to Signs 3 Submarines Contract Next Month*

21 Februari 2019





Two of four submarines of Indonesian Navy (photo : Hiu Kencana)

*Indonesia, DSME set to strike deal for submarines*

Korean shipbuilder Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) is in the final stages of negotiations for a massive deal to export submarines to Indonesia, company sources told the JoongAng Ilbo on Wednesday. 

According to the sources, the Indonesian Navy is planning to purchase three new submarines from DSME for $1.2 billion. Jane’s 360, an online defense media channel, also reported last week that Indonesia and DSME are close to signing an order for the three 1,400-ton submarines, a modified version of the South Korean Navy’s Chang Bogo-class diesel-electric attack submarines. 

If the contract is awarded to DSME, the shipbuilder will have won two consecutive submarine deals with Indonesia. In 2011, Korea won a $1.1 billion contract for three 1,400-ton submarines as part of Indonesia’s 2024 Defense Strategic Plan. 

The three new submarines are to be built by DSME in cooperation with the Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL. 

“During the final negotiation stage, discussions will take place on how to split the work,” said a defense industry source. “Component production and final assembly will be done at the Okpo Shipyard in Korea and a shipyard in Surabaya, Indonesia.” 

According to the sources, the contract is expected to be signed next month as the two sides have no major disagreements. The contract was supposed to be signed last year, but Indonesia requested more time for review and the deadline was postponed to March this year. 

DSME opened a technology cooperation center at the PT PAL Shipyard in October last year as part of its efforts to secure the contract. One month later, it signed an agreement with the shipyard to form a consortium. 

Sources said DSME also had an advantage because Indonesia is already operating Korean-built submarines. DSME’s deal with Indonesia in 2011 was Korea’s largest defense export project at that time. With the contract, Korea became the fifth submarine exporter in the world. Of the three submarines purchased by Indonesia, two were built in Korea and delivered later, and the last one is currently being built at the PT PAL Shipyard. 

If DSME secures the follow-on order, Korea will supply six out of the 12 new submarines that the Indonesian Navy plans to introduce. 
(KoreaJoongAngDaily)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## NEKONEKO

Marine Rouge said:


> 12 new submarines that the Indonesian Navy plans to introduce


12 New submarines? I guess 401 and 402 replacement is included, I hope from the minimum 12 operational submarines 6 is CBG and the other 6 is from another type or improved version of CBG.


----------



## gondes

striver44 said:


> yuppp, the bridge look similar


More pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## radialv

jek_sperrow said:


> 12 New submarines? I guess 401 and 402 replacement is included, I hope from the minimum 12 operational submarines 6 is CBG and the other 6 is from another type or improved version of CBG.


current Nagapasa Clas is improved CBG version and larger than the original CBG, i hope the next 6 from 214 class

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Anyone got the full article?

*Australia’s submarine project shows we’ve learned nothing *

Australia could be handing our regional rivals a major strategic advantage.

By ROBERT GOTTLIEBSEN
7:33AM FEBRUARY 21, 2019 

Indonesia is showing Australia how an independent nation can develop a high technology and very effective air and sea defence at a fraction of the cost of what Australia is spending. 

https://www.google.co.id/amp/s/amp....g/news-story/455dcad4046a3c60ed994fd9e461e521


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

*will be brought again into service*


----------



## Var Dracon

Komodo armament products

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## GraveDigger388

Any update about the SatKomHan?


----------



## Nike

Combat sapper?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

PT PAL received order for the construction of KCR-60M no.5 and no.6 complete with armaments including missiles. Looks like the missiles will be from MBDA.
*
Kemhan Pesan Kapal Cepat Rudal 5 & 6 Dengan Senjata Lengkap ke PT PAL*

PERISTIWA | 25 Februari 2019 15:24
Reporter : Ramadhian Fadillah

Merdeka.com - Kementerian pertahanan (Kemhan) dan PT PAL Indonesia menandatangani kontrak kerja kapal cepat rudal (KCR) 60 meter yang ke-5 dan 6. Kapal canggih ini akan langsung dibangun lengkap dengan persenjataannya.

Sekretaris Jenderal Kemenhan, Laksamana Muda TNI Agus Setiadji di Surabaya, Senin, mengatakan kontrak pembangunan KCR ke-5 dan 6 ini dilakukan secara komplet, atau langsung dilengkapi dengan persenjataan canggih, salah satunya rudal.

"Selama ini ada dikotomi bahwa kontrak kerja KCR dengan PAL Indonesia dilakukan secara bertahap, tidak komplet. Seperti pembuatan terdahulu, kemudian menyusul persenjataannya," kata Agus, ditemui di Kantor PT PAL Surabaya.

Namun, kata Agus, pada pembuatan ke 5 dan 6 dilakukan secara fungsi asasi, yakni berfungsi langsung sebagai kapal perang dengan peralatan persenjataan komplet dan keberadaan sistem Sensor, Weapon, and Command (Sewaco) yang menyertainya.

"Untuk nilai kontrak satu kapal sekitar Rp 1,66 triliun, atau lebih murah dibandingkan dengan memesan kapal serupa di Eropa dan Korea Selatan. Namun demikian, tetap mempunyai kualitas bagus sesuai dengan kondisi iklim tropis Indonesia," katanya.

Direktur PT PAL Indonesia, Budiman Saleh mengatakan pembuatan KCR pesanan Kemenhan ke 5 dan 6 ini sepenuhnya memanfaatkan industri lokal yang telah terdaftar sebagai industri pertahanan di Tanah Air, yakni sebanyak 62 BUMS. 

Selain itu, kata dia, juga didukung empat Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) dalam proses pengerjaannya, seperti PT Pindad, PT Barata Indonesia, Krakatau Steel, dan PT Len Industri.

Terkait dengan Tingkat Kandungan Dalam Negeri (TKDN), Budiman mengatakan KCR ke 5 dan 6 ini lebih tinggi dibanding sebelumnya, yakni sejalan dengan pemenuhan Kekuatan Pokok Minimum (Minimum Essential Force/MEF) Kementerian Pertahanan pada Tahun Anggaran 2015-2019 sebesar 19,56 persen.

KCR 60 meter ini merupakan hasil inovasi yang dikembangkan dari produk sebelumnya yaitu Kapal Patroli Cepat 57 Meter.

Desain pembangunan KCR 60 meter disempurnakan mereferensi dari masukan dan arahan Satuan Tugas (Satgas) serta pengguna produk.

Pangadaan Kapal Kombatan ini dalam rangka pemenuhan MEF sebagai tindak lanjut implementasi Undang-Undang Nomor 16 Tahun 2012.

*Pembangunan KCR 5 dan 6 juga turut melibatkan 3 pemasok persenjataan kelas dunia (Bofors-Swedia, MBDA-Perancis, Terma-Denmark) yang sesuai dengan kebutuhan operasional TNI AL. *

https://m.merdeka.com/peristiwa/kem...dal-5-6-dengan-senjata-lengkap-ke-pt-pal.html

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## striver44

Credit: Sukabuminow.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

mandala said:


> PT PAL received order for the construction of KCR-60M no.5 and no.6 complete with armaments including missiles. Looks like the missiles will be from MBDA.
> *
> Kemhan Pesan Kapal Cepat Rudal 5 & 6 Dengan Senjata Lengkap ke PT PAL*
> 
> PERISTIWA | 25 Februari 2019 15:24
> Reporter : Ramadhian Fadillah
> 
> Merdeka.com - Kementerian pertahanan (Kemhan) dan PT PAL Indonesia menandatangani kontrak kerja kapal cepat rudal (KCR) 60 meter yang ke-5 dan 6. Kapal canggih ini akan langsung dibangun lengkap dengan persenjataannya.
> 
> Sekretaris Jenderal Kemenhan, Laksamana Muda TNI Agus Setiadji di Surabaya, Senin, mengatakan kontrak pembangunan KCR ke-5 dan 6 ini dilakukan secara komplet, atau langsung dilengkapi dengan persenjataan canggih, salah satunya rudal.
> 
> "Selama ini ada dikotomi bahwa kontrak kerja KCR dengan PAL Indonesia dilakukan secara bertahap, tidak komplet. Seperti pembuatan terdahulu, kemudian menyusul persenjataannya," kata Agus, ditemui di Kantor PT PAL Surabaya.
> 
> Namun, kata Agus, pada pembuatan ke 5 dan 6 dilakukan secara fungsi asasi, yakni berfungsi langsung sebagai kapal perang dengan peralatan persenjataan komplet dan keberadaan sistem Sensor, Weapon, and Command (Sewaco) yang menyertainya.
> 
> "Untuk nilai kontrak satu kapal sekitar Rp 1,66 triliun, atau lebih murah dibandingkan dengan memesan kapal serupa di Eropa dan Korea Selatan. Namun demikian, tetap mempunyai kualitas bagus sesuai dengan kondisi iklim tropis Indonesia," katanya.
> 
> Direktur PT PAL Indonesia, Budiman Saleh mengatakan pembuatan KCR pesanan Kemenhan ke 5 dan 6 ini sepenuhnya memanfaatkan industri lokal yang telah terdaftar sebagai industri pertahanan di Tanah Air, yakni sebanyak 62 BUMS.
> 
> Selain itu, kata dia, juga didukung empat Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) dalam proses pengerjaannya, seperti PT Pindad, PT Barata Indonesia, Krakatau Steel, dan PT Len Industri.
> 
> Terkait dengan Tingkat Kandungan Dalam Negeri (TKDN), Budiman mengatakan KCR ke 5 dan 6 ini lebih tinggi dibanding sebelumnya, yakni sejalan dengan pemenuhan Kekuatan Pokok Minimum (Minimum Essential Force/MEF) Kementerian Pertahanan pada Tahun Anggaran 2015-2019 sebesar 19,56 persen.
> 
> KCR 60 meter ini merupakan hasil inovasi yang dikembangkan dari produk sebelumnya yaitu Kapal Patroli Cepat 57 Meter.
> 
> Desain pembangunan KCR 60 meter disempurnakan mereferensi dari masukan dan arahan Satuan Tugas (Satgas) serta pengguna produk.
> 
> Pangadaan Kapal Kombatan ini dalam rangka pemenuhan MEF sebagai tindak lanjut implementasi Undang-Undang Nomor 16 Tahun 2012.
> 
> *Pembangunan KCR 5 dan 6 juga turut melibatkan 3 pemasok persenjataan kelas dunia (Bofors-Swedia, MBDA-Perancis, Terma-Denmark) yang sesuai dengan kebutuhan operasional TNI AL. *
> 
> https://m.merdeka.com/peristiwa/kem...dal-5-6-dengan-senjata-lengkap-ke-pt-pal.html




        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## deadlast

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
KRI Silas Papare (386) fitted with Type 730B (H/PJ-12) 7-barrel 30mm CIWS

----------


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
KCR-60M, KRI Sampari & KRI Tombak close up clips

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

LST Teluk Lada 521 still on commisioning ceremony preparation.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Her sisters building in progress :


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soman45

Hello guys i'm new member here and i found this

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## deadlast

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> LST Teluk Lada 521 still on commisioning ceremony preparation.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Her sisters building in progress :
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


That's good to see, 

Btw in case anyone wondering why we never ever saw pics or vids from their "older sisters" particularly KRI Teluk Kendari (518) & KRI Teluk Kupang (519) here's some pics I found after scouring social medias this past few days.

KRI Teluk Kendari (518)

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
(Dated January 8, 2019)


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
(Dated October 16, 2018)
-----------

KRI Teluk Kupang (519)




Source: https://goo.gl/maps/eTFmEmErBBD2




Source: https://goo.gl/maps/11u5Jn5BWVx
(KRI Teluk Kupang (519) on the left and KRI Teluk Kendari on the right (inside graving dock), both pics dated around October 2018 at PT. DKB Galangan II facilities)
-----------

FYI, 
KRI Teluk Kendari (518) was launched in 26 September 2014, 
(http://dkb.co.id/peluncuran-kapal-at-i-menggunakan-airbag-system-di-galangan-i/) and 
KRI Teluk Kupang (519) in 17 January 2017, 
(https://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2017/01/peluncuran-kapal-at-2-kri-teluk-kupang.html).

From the pics above it could be seen that both of them still moored at PT. DKB facilities ever since, even KRI Teluk Kendari that has been launched since more than 4 years ago, still appear unfinished as of January 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

deadlast said:


> That's good to see,
> 
> Btw in case anyone wondering why we never ever saw pics or vids from their "older sisters" particularly KRI Teluk Kendari (518) & KRI Teluk Kupang (519) here's some pics I found after scouring social medias this past few days.
> 
> KRI Teluk Kendari (518)
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> (Dated January 8, 2019)
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> (Dated October 16, 2018)
> -----------
> 
> KRI Teluk Kupang (519)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://goo.gl/maps/eTFmEmErBBD2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://goo.gl/maps/11u5Jn5BWVx
> (KRI Teluk Kupang (519) on the left and KRI Teluk Kendari on the right (inside graving dock), both pics dated around October 2018 at PT. DKB Galangan II facilities)
> -----------
> 
> FYI,
> KRI Teluk Kendari (518) was launched in 26 September 2014,
> (http://dkb.co.id/peluncuran-kapal-at-i-menggunakan-airbag-system-di-galangan-i/) and
> KRI Teluk Kupang (519) in 17 January 2017,
> (https://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2017/01/peluncuran-kapal-at-2-kri-teluk-kupang.html).
> 
> From the pics above it could be seen that both of them still moored at PT. DKB facilities ever since, even KRI Teluk Kendari that has been launched since more than 4 years ago, still appear unfinished as of January 2019.


so what happened???


----------



## deadlast

striver44 said:


> so what happened???


I'd love to know more about it myself, but to be honest I didn't know anything.
Like I said before, no pic, no vids, no news, nothing. From google search about PT DKB you can see a lot of news about "troubles" both from financial and structural side of the company since several years ago. I don't know whether this could be the reason or something else entirely.

Btw, there are one more ship project that hasn't even been finished since 2012, like the two above, this one also got no pic, no vids, no news and nothing at all after 7 whole years in construction. Well, we do get one news about this back at 2017, but still.

Check this news here:
https://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2012/04/tni-al-pesan-kapal-tanker.html

News about the project in 2017:
https://lancercell.wordpress.com/20...kemhan-meninjau-pembangunan-kapal-bcm-tni-al/


----------



## mandala

deadlast said:


> That's good to see,
> 
> Btw in case anyone wondering why we never ever saw pics or vids from their "older sisters" particularly KRI Teluk Kendari (518) & KRI Teluk Kupang (519) here's some pics I found after scouring social medias this past few days.
> 
> KRI Teluk Kendari (518)
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> (Dated January 8, 2019)
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> (Dated October 16, 2018)
> -----------
> 
> KRI Teluk Kupang (519)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://goo.gl/maps/eTFmEmErBBD2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://goo.gl/maps/11u5Jn5BWVx
> (KRI Teluk Kupang (519) on the left and KRI Teluk Kendari on the right (inside graving dock), both pics dated around October 2018 at PT. DKB Galangan II facilities)
> -----------
> 
> FYI,
> KRI Teluk Kendari (518) was launched in 26 September 2014,
> (http://dkb.co.id/peluncuran-kapal-at-i-menggunakan-airbag-system-di-galangan-i/) and
> KRI Teluk Kupang (519) in 17 January 2017,
> (https://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2017/01/peluncuran-kapal-at-2-kri-teluk-kupang.html).
> 
> From the pics above it could be seen that both of them still moored at PT. DKB facilities ever since, even KRI Teluk Kendari that has been launched since more than 4 years ago, still appear unfinished as of January 2019.


I see that there is already radar on the mast (on both ships) and anchor on the KRI Teluk Kendari-518. Before there weren't any. 






I think after a new paint job both ships are ready for commissioning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jatosint

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



So is this a new procurement/contract separate from the previous 4 ships contract signed in December (https://www.pal.co.id/publikasi/news/931?lang=ina) ? Or this is only follow-up contract?


----------



## Nike

Army testing Russian lorry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

LunarSteam said:


> So is this a new procurement/contract separate from the previous 4 ships contract signed in December (https://www.pal.co.id/publikasi/news/931?lang=ina) ? Or this is only follow-up contract?


Nope, this is the same contract.

4 KCR means :
2 unit Sewaco installment (for KCR 3 + 4 that were already built)
2 unit platform plus sewaco (for KCR 5 + 6)


----------



## Nike

**** this, we are talking about dozens trillion rupiah project being delayed and future submarine programme in jeopardy
because of some civil construction projects neglected their homework , someone must lose their head

*Launch of Indonesia’s third Nagapasa-class submarine delayed by silting*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
26 February 2019
*Key Points*

The launch of Indonesia’s third submarine has been delayed by heavy silting at PT PAL’s main dock
Indonesian engineers are currently co-ordinating a risky operation to relocate the boat for launch at the shipyard’s Semarang dock




The Philippine Navy's first strategic sealift vessel, seen here while it was fitting out at PT PAL's dock at Semarang in 2016. This is the approximate spot where PT PAL aims to launch the country's third Nagapasa-class submarine, Alugoro, given that the original launch location has been affected by silting. (IHS Markit/Ridzwan Rahmat)

The launch of Indonesia’s third Nagapasa (Type 209/1400)-class diesel-electric submarine (SSK) has been delayed, but shipyard officials have devised a workaround to ensure that the vessel will take to the water in the coming weeks.

An industry source who informed _Jane’s_ of the situation has attributed these delays to heavy silting in waters off the Madura Strait, and the Surabaya Western Shipping Route, which is referred to in local navigation maps as the Alur Pelayaran Barat Surabaya (APBS).

“The silting situation was aggravated in recent years by construction work at the Terminal Teluk Lamong,” said the source, in reference to the newly constructed terminal port at Surabaya. “Sediments from the construction have drifted towards the entire Tanjung Perak area, including the PT PAL dock where _Alugoro_ was supposed to be launched. Now the waters are too shallow to safely launch the vessel,” he added.

_Alugoro_ is the third-in-series overall for the Nagapasa class, but the first to be assembled locally at PT PAL’s facilities in Surabaya. Its assembly was done in collaboration with engineers from South Korea’s Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) as part of a technology transfer programme.

The boat is part of a KRW1.3 trillion (USD1.2 billion) contract signed between DSME and the Indonesian government in December 2011 for three SSKs. The vessel has an overall length of 61.2 m, an overall beam of 6.25 m, and a hull draught of 5.5 m.

https://www.janes.com/article/86871...d-nagapasa-class-submarine-delayed-by-silting


----------



## gondes

Marine Rouge said:


> **** this, we are talking about dozens trillion rupiah project being delayed and future submarine programme in jeopardy
> because of some civil construction projects neglected their homework , someone must lose their head
> 
> *Launch of Indonesia’s third Nagapasa-class submarine delayed by silting*
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
> 26 February 2019
> *Key Points*
> 
> The launch of Indonesia’s third submarine has been delayed by heavy silting at PT PAL’s main dock
> Indonesian engineers are currently co-ordinating a risky operation to relocate the boat for launch at the shipyard’s Semarang dock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Philippine Navy's first strategic sealift vessel, seen here while it was fitting out at PT PAL's dock at Semarang in 2016. This is the approximate spot where PT PAL aims to launch the country's third Nagapasa-class submarine, Alugoro, given that the original launch location has been affected by silting. (IHS Markit/Ridzwan Rahmat)
> 
> The launch of Indonesia’s third Nagapasa (Type 209/1400)-class diesel-electric submarine (SSK) has been delayed, but shipyard officials have devised a workaround to ensure that the vessel will take to the water in the coming weeks.
> 
> An industry source who informed _Jane’s_ of the situation has attributed these delays to heavy silting in waters off the Madura Strait, and the Surabaya Western Shipping Route, which is referred to in local navigation maps as the Alur Pelayaran Barat Surabaya (APBS).
> 
> “The silting situation was aggravated in recent years by construction work at the Terminal Teluk Lamong,” said the source, in reference to the newly constructed terminal port at Surabaya. “Sediments from the construction have drifted towards the entire Tanjung Perak area, including the PT PAL dock where _Alugoro_ was supposed to be launched. Now the waters are too shallow to safely launch the vessel,” he added.
> 
> _Alugoro_ is the third-in-series overall for the Nagapasa class, but the first to be assembled locally at PT PAL’s facilities in Surabaya. Its assembly was done in collaboration with engineers from South Korea’s Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) as part of a technology transfer programme.
> 
> The boat is part of a KRW1.3 trillion (USD1.2 billion) contract signed between DSME and the Indonesian government in December 2011 for three SSKs. The vessel has an overall length of 61.2 m, an overall beam of 6.25 m, and a hull draught of 5.5 m.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/86871...d-nagapasa-class-submarine-delayed-by-silting


hadeeehhhh.....


----------



## deadlast

mandala said:


> I see that there is already radar on the mast (on both ships) and anchor on the KRI Teluk Kendari-518. Before there weren't any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think after a new paint job both ships are ready for commissioning.


Yeah, this particular pic from KRI Teluk Kendari was dated back to 2016, it would be baffling if none have changed since then.
Let's hope they are commissioned soon, it's been far too long overdue otherwise.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> An industry source who informed _Jane’s_ of the situation has attributed these delays to heavy silting in waters off the Madura Strait, and the Surabaya Western Shipping Route, which is referred to in local navigation maps as the Alur Pelayaran Barat Surabaya (APBS).
> 
> “The silting situation was aggravated in recent years by construction work at the Terminal Teluk Lamong,” said the source, in reference to the newly constructed terminal port at Surabaya. “Sediments from the construction have drifted towards the entire Tanjung Perak area, including the PT PAL dock where _Alugoro_ was supposed to be launched. Now the waters are too shallow to safely launch the vessel,” he added.



Whenever I heard anything related with silting thus dredging I began to count the amount of "extra money"


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

GraveDigger388 said:


> Any update about the SatKomHan?



Schedule for launch in 2020.

https://space.skyrocket.de/doc_sdat/satkomhan-1.htm

And judging from the mass it most likely will be launch using Ariane 5


----------



## striver44

*Dihadang, KRI Bung Tomo Tetap Tangkap Kapal Vietnam Pencuri Ikan*




batampos.co.id – Penangkapan kapal ikan asing berbendera Vietnam di laut Natuna memanas. KRI Bung Tomo-357 sempat diadang kapal Vietnam Fisheries Resources Surveillance (VFRS) saat mengejar empat kapal pencuri ikan asal Vietnam. KRI Bung Tomo berhasil menangkap empat kapal ikan nelayan Vietnam itu di laut Natuna Utara, Minggu (24/2/2019) lalu.

Komandan Lanal Ranai, Kolonel Laut (P) Harry Setyawan mengatakan, insiden tersebut mendapat kecaman dari pemerintah Indonesia. Bahkan sebelum berhasil ditangkap KRI Bung Tomo, kapal pengawas Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP) mengalami situasi yang sama dan akhirnya melepas kapal tangkapannya.

Danlanal membenarkan insiden tersebut terjadi pada Minggu (24/2) lalu. Saat ini KRI Bung Tomo beserta empat kapal ikan berbendera Vietnam tersebut dalam perjalanan ke Batam. Diperkirakan akhir pekan ini tiba di Batam.

”KRI Bung Tomo tidak peduli meski dihalau kapal patroli Vietnam. Empat kapal tangkapan kami tetap digiring,” tegasnya, Rabu (27/2).

Danlanal mengatakan, KRI Bung Tomo di bawah kendali operasi Guspurla Koarmabar-1.

Lanal Ranai hanya mendukung kegiatan operasi. Sementara KRI Bung Tomo yang melakukan penangkapan tersebut merupakan kapal _multirole light frigate_ (MRLF) yang dilengkapi kemampuan perang permukaan, bawah air, dan udara.

”Kapal ini adalah buatan Inggris dengan kondisi baru. Dilengkapi helikopter anti kapal selam. Jadi, meski dihalau Vietnam Fisheries Resources Surveillance, kita tetap berani. Sebelumnya sempat kapal pengawas KKP yang dihalau dan tangkapannya dilepas. Nanti setelah kapalnya tiba, akan diberikan keterangan lebih detail,” ucapnya. (arn)

*2 Vietnam Coast Guard Ship intimidate Indonesian frigate while escorting 4 captured illegal fishing boat from Vietnam*

Tegang! Kapal Hiu Macan 01 Milik KKP Diintimidasi Kapal Pengawas Vietnam




Asni Ovier / AO Kamis, 21 Februari 2019 | 11:27 WIB
Jakarta, Beritasatu.com – Kapal pengawas perikanan Vietnam, KN-214 dilaporkan telah melakukan intimidiasi terhadap Kapal Pengawas Perikanan (KP) Hiu Macan 01 milik Direktorat Jenderal Pengawasan Sumber Daya Kelautan dan Perikanan (Dirjen PSDKP) Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP). Insiden itu terjadi ketika KP Hiu Macan 01 tengah melakukan pengejaran terhadap 4 kapal asal Vietnam yang diduga tengah melakukan pencurian ikan di perairan Indonesia, Selasa (19/2/2019).

Menurut informasi yang didapat Beritasatu.com, Kamis (21/2/2019), peristiwa itu bermula ketika KP Hiu Macan 01 melakukan pemeriksaan terhadap 4 kapal ikan asing asal Vietnam di perairan Laut Natuna Utara. Empat kapal itu adalah KM KG 92549 TS GT 165, KM KG 92596 TS GT 111, KM KG 93973 TS GT 164, dan KM KG 91689 TS GT 110.

Tetapi, dalam perjalanan selama 2 jam terjadi pengejaran dari KN-214 Vietnam Fisheries Resources Survailance. Bahkan, kapal pengawas perairan Vietnam itu berusaha memotong haluan dengan melakukan manuver di sekitar KP Hiu Macan 01.

Peristiwa itu masih terjadi di wilayah perairan Indonesia, yakni pada koordinat 05º 55.439’ N/106º 16.875’ E. Melihat kondisi tersebut dan untuk menghindari hal-hal yang membahayakan, para awak KP Hiu Macan 01, maka nakhoda kapal memerintahkan kapal-kapal yang dikawal dan diawaki petugas dari KP Hiu Macan 01 untuk berhenti.

Kemudian, KP Hiu Macan 01 menaikkan kembali para awak KP Hiu Macan 01 yang ada di atas kapal ikan asal Vietnam demi keselamatan. Kemudian, KN-214 meminta untuk KP Hiu Macan 01 agar sandar ke kapal pengawas Vietnam itu.

Setelah sandar di KN-214, nahkoda KP Hiu Macan 01 menjelaskan proses penangkapan 4 kapal asal Vietnam yang menangkap ikan di perairan Indonesia. Tetapi, pihak KN-214 mengklaim bahwa posisi tersebut adalah wilayah perairan Vietnam.

Nahkoda KP Hiu Macan 01 kemudian mengatakan bahwa empat kapal yang diduga mencuri ikan itu akan dibawa. Namun, pihak KN-214 bersikeras untuk mempertahankan empat kapal pencuri ikan asal Vietnam tersebut.

Kedua belah pihak saling berkeras. Akhirnya, untuk mencegah terjadinya gesekan antara petugas di KP Hiu Macan 01 dan KN-214, empat kapal pencuri ikan itu dilepaskan.

Dengan pertimbangan tersebut, nakhoda KP Hiu Macan 01 mengambil langkah untuk menyerahkan kapal ikan asal Vietnam dan seluruh awak kapalnya. Berdasarkan informasi, insiden seperti ini sudah dua kali terjadi. Kapal pengawas Vietnam kerap melakukan Intimidasi dan pengejaran terhadap kapal pengawas perikanan KKP.

Pemerintah Indonesia, khususnya Kementerian Luar Negeri dan Kementerian Koordinator Politik, Hukum, dan Keamanan (Polhukam) perlu mengambil langkah-langkah untuk mencegah insiden serupa terulang.

*Apparenty just a few days before the vietnamese coast guard manage to free their fishing vessels, (because at the time we're using smaller patrol boats).*
*we should direct more of our capital ships in the natuna waters ,or until our KKP ship are readily armed. remember ,the vietnamese ships didnt cease to intimidate KRI TOM 375 before her 76mm roar.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

striver44 said:


> *Dihadang, KRI Bung Tomo Tetap Tangkap Kapal Vietnam Pencuri Ikan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> batampos.co.id – Penangkapan kapal ikan asing berbendera Vietnam di laut Natuna memanas. KRI Bung Tomo-357 sempat diadang kapal Vietnam Fisheries Resources Surveillance (VFRS) saat mengejar empat kapal pencuri ikan asal Vietnam. KRI Bung Tomo berhasil menangkap empat kapal ikan nelayan Vietnam itu di laut Natuna Utara, Minggu (24/2/2019) lalu.
> 
> Komandan Lanal Ranai, Kolonel Laut (P) Harry Setyawan mengatakan, insiden tersebut mendapat kecaman dari pemerintah Indonesia. Bahkan sebelum berhasil ditangkap KRI Bung Tomo, kapal pengawas Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP) mengalami situasi yang sama dan akhirnya melepas kapal tangkapannya.
> 
> Danlanal membenarkan insiden tersebut terjadi pada Minggu (24/2) lalu. Saat ini KRI Bung Tomo beserta empat kapal ikan berbendera Vietnam tersebut dalam perjalanan ke Batam. Diperkirakan akhir pekan ini tiba di Batam.
> 
> ”KRI Bung Tomo tidak peduli meski dihalau kapal patroli Vietnam. Empat kapal tangkapan kami tetap digiring,” tegasnya, Rabu (27/2).
> 
> Danlanal mengatakan, KRI Bung Tomo di bawah kendali operasi Guspurla Koarmabar-1.
> 
> Lanal Ranai hanya mendukung kegiatan operasi. Sementara KRI Bung Tomo yang melakukan penangkapan tersebut merupakan kapal _multirole light frigate_ (MRLF) yang dilengkapi kemampuan perang permukaan, bawah air, dan udara.
> 
> ”Kapal ini adalah buatan Inggris dengan kondisi baru. Dilengkapi helikopter anti kapal selam. Jadi, meski dihalau Vietnam Fisheries Resources Surveillance, kita tetap berani. Sebelumnya sempat kapal pengawas KKP yang dihalau dan tangkapannya dilepas. Nanti setelah kapalnya tiba, akan diberikan keterangan lebih detail,” ucapnya. (arn)
> 
> *2 Vietnam Coast Guard Ship intimidate Indonesian frigate while escorting 4 captured illegal fishing boat from Vietnam*
> 
> Tegang! Kapal Hiu Macan 01 Milik KKP Diintimidasi Kapal Pengawas Vietnam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asni Ovier / AO Kamis, 21 Februari 2019 | 11:27 WIB
> Jakarta, Beritasatu.com – Kapal pengawas perikanan Vietnam, KN-214 dilaporkan telah melakukan intimidiasi terhadap Kapal Pengawas Perikanan (KP) Hiu Macan 01 milik Direktorat Jenderal Pengawasan Sumber Daya Kelautan dan Perikanan (Dirjen PSDKP) Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP). Insiden itu terjadi ketika KP Hiu Macan 01 tengah melakukan pengejaran terhadap 4 kapal asal Vietnam yang diduga tengah melakukan pencurian ikan di perairan Indonesia, Selasa (19/2/2019).
> 
> Menurut informasi yang didapat Beritasatu.com, Kamis (21/2/2019), peristiwa itu bermula ketika KP Hiu Macan 01 melakukan pemeriksaan terhadap 4 kapal ikan asing asal Vietnam di perairan Laut Natuna Utara. Empat kapal itu adalah KM KG 92549 TS GT 165, KM KG 92596 TS GT 111, KM KG 93973 TS GT 164, dan KM KG 91689 TS GT 110.
> 
> Tetapi, dalam perjalanan selama 2 jam terjadi pengejaran dari KN-214 Vietnam Fisheries Resources Survailance. Bahkan, kapal pengawas perairan Vietnam itu berusaha memotong haluan dengan melakukan manuver di sekitar KP Hiu Macan 01.
> 
> Peristiwa itu masih terjadi di wilayah perairan Indonesia, yakni pada koordinat 05º 55.439’ N/106º 16.875’ E. Melihat kondisi tersebut dan untuk menghindari hal-hal yang membahayakan, para awak KP Hiu Macan 01, maka nakhoda kapal memerintahkan kapal-kapal yang dikawal dan diawaki petugas dari KP Hiu Macan 01 untuk berhenti.
> 
> Kemudian, KP Hiu Macan 01 menaikkan kembali para awak KP Hiu Macan 01 yang ada di atas kapal ikan asal Vietnam demi keselamatan. Kemudian, KN-214 meminta untuk KP Hiu Macan 01 agar sandar ke kapal pengawas Vietnam itu.
> 
> Setelah sandar di KN-214, nahkoda KP Hiu Macan 01 menjelaskan proses penangkapan 4 kapal asal Vietnam yang menangkap ikan di perairan Indonesia. Tetapi, pihak KN-214 mengklaim bahwa posisi tersebut adalah wilayah perairan Vietnam.
> 
> Nahkoda KP Hiu Macan 01 kemudian mengatakan bahwa empat kapal yang diduga mencuri ikan itu akan dibawa. Namun, pihak KN-214 bersikeras untuk mempertahankan empat kapal pencuri ikan asal Vietnam tersebut.
> 
> Kedua belah pihak saling berkeras. Akhirnya, untuk mencegah terjadinya gesekan antara petugas di KP Hiu Macan 01 dan KN-214, empat kapal pencuri ikan itu dilepaskan.
> 
> Dengan pertimbangan tersebut, nakhoda KP Hiu Macan 01 mengambil langkah untuk menyerahkan kapal ikan asal Vietnam dan seluruh awak kapalnya. Berdasarkan informasi, insiden seperti ini sudah dua kali terjadi. Kapal pengawas Vietnam kerap melakukan Intimidasi dan pengejaran terhadap kapal pengawas perikanan KKP.
> 
> Pemerintah Indonesia, khususnya Kementerian Luar Negeri dan Kementerian Koordinator Politik, Hukum, dan Keamanan (Polhukam) perlu mengambil langkah-langkah untuk mencegah insiden serupa terulang.
> 
> *Apparenty just a few days before the vietnamese coast guard manage to free their fishing vessels, (because at the time we're using smaller patrol boats).*
> *we should direct more of our capital ships in the natuna waters ,or until our KKP ship are readily armed. remember ,the vietnamese ships didnt cease to intimidate KRI TOM 375 before her 76mm roar.*


Lol.

The CG crew when intercepting KKP boat: 

"Hah! They think they can mess with our fishermen?? Histerical..."

Same crew when faced with the KRI:

".....Captain, that bow cannon is big!"


----------



## trishna_amṛta

striver44 said:


> *Dihadang, KRI Bung Tomo Tetap Tangkap Kapal Vietnam Pencuri Ikan*
> 
> Menurut informasi yang didapat Beritasatu.com, Kamis (21/2/2019), peristiwa itu bermula ketika KP Hiu Macan 01 melakukan pemeriksaan terhadap 4 kapal ikan asing asal Vietnam di perairan Laut Natuna Utara. Empat kapal itu adalah KM KG 92549 TS GT 165, KM KG 92596 TS GT 111, KM KG 93973 TS GT 164, dan KM KG 91689 TS GT 110.
> 
> Tetapi, dalam perjalanan selama 2 jam terjadi pengejaran dari KN-214 Vietnam Fisheries Resources Survailance. Bahkan, kapal pengawas perairan Vietnam itu berusaha memotong haluan dengan melakukan manuver di sekitar KP Hiu Macan 01.
> 
> Peristiwa itu masih terjadi di wilayah perairan Indonesia, yakni pada koordinat 05º 55.439’ N/106º 16.875’ E. Melihat kondisi tersebut dan untuk menghindari hal-hal yang membahayakan, para awak KP Hiu Macan 01, maka nakhoda kapal memerintahkan kapal-kapal yang dikawal dan diawaki petugas dari KP Hiu Macan 01 untuk berhenti.
> 
> Kemudian, KP Hiu Macan 01 menaikkan kembali para awak KP Hiu Macan 01 yang ada di atas kapal ikan asal Vietnam demi keselamatan. Kemudian, KN-214 meminta untuk KP Hiu Macan 01 agar sandar ke kapal pengawas Vietnam itu.
> 
> Setelah sandar di KN-214, nahkoda KP Hiu Macan 01 menjelaskan proses penangkapan 4 kapal asal Vietnam yang menangkap ikan di perairan Indonesia. Tetapi, pihak KN-214 mengklaim bahwa posisi tersebut adalah wilayah perairan Vietnam.
> 
> Nahkoda KP Hiu Macan 01 kemudian mengatakan bahwa empat kapal yang diduga mencuri ikan itu akan dibawa. Namun, pihak KN-214 bersikeras untuk mempertahankan empat kapal pencuri ikan asal Vietnam tersebut.
> 
> Kedua belah pihak saling berkeras. Akhirnya, untuk mencegah terjadinya gesekan antara petugas di KP Hiu Macan 01 dan KN-214, empat kapal pencuri ikan itu dilepaskan.
> 
> Dengan pertimbangan tersebut, nakhoda KP Hiu Macan 01 mengambil langkah untuk menyerahkan kapal ikan asal Vietnam dan seluruh awak kapalnya. Berdasarkan informasi, insiden seperti ini sudah dua kali terjadi. Kapal pengawas Vietnam kerap melakukan Intimidasi dan pengejaran terhadap kapal pengawas perikanan KKP.
> 
> Pemerintah Indonesia, khususnya Kementerian Luar Negeri dan Kementerian Koordinator Politik, Hukum, dan Keamanan (Polhukam) perlu mengambil langkah-langkah untuk mencegah insiden serupa terulang.



KKP ROE (Rule of Engagement) need to be revise. Playing diplomat is nice, however when the other side still doesn't get the polite message then the only option would be resorting to use more kinetic method.

*Here's an idea, *just plant some explosive on the boat cargo hold below water line and bring the detonator when meeting with the other side, and make sure to mention what the detonator could do if "diplomatic language" doesn't work.

The problem with Indonesian (particularly Javanese, which include myself) negotiation style is our language & culture give too much emphasis to politeness ad avoid offending the other side in the hope to reconcile any differences. However every other culture around us (in South East Asia) will took that politeness as a sign of FEAR & WEAKNESS.



striver44 said:


> *we should direct more of our capital ships in the natuna waters *



What capital ship..??? TNI-AL never have any capital ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

KRI TOM 357 playing with Viet fisheries auth ship

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jatosint

Svantana said:


> KRI TOM 357 playing with Viet fisheries auth ship


So did KRI Bung Tomo really fired its 76mm gun? still looking for the video


----------



## Svantana

LunarSteam said:


> So did KRI Bung Tomo really fired its 76mm gun? still looking for the video


It didnt happen, i suppose.





KRI TELUK LADA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

Indonesian Police FPU personel for UNAMID mission in Darfur, Sudan. 
credit to ori uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

LunarSteam said:


> So did KRI Bung Tomo really fired its 76mm gun? still looking for the video


according to the jakarta post, yesss
https://www.thejakartapost.com/seasia/2019/02/27/ri-slams-vietnam-for-disrupting-arrests.html


----------



## Nike

Thanks @cabatli_53 

Indonesia Navy ordered ZOKA torp decoy from Aselsan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cabatli_53

Marine Rouge said:


> Thanks @cabatli_53
> 
> Indonesia Navy ordered ZOKA torp decoy from Aselsan
> View attachment 543522



An inside information for Indonesian brothers, this torpedo decoys have succesfully jammed German made torpedo DM2A4 in trials achieved by Turkish Navy. All submarines of Turkish Navy is being upgraded to launch Zoka decoys thanks to very succesfull performance in trials.





Zoka uses the soft kill technics to jam torpedos. Secondary engagement will be done with an anti torpedo torpedo system called “Tork” using hard-kill technics to destroy coming torpedos. Tork is under sea trials at present. Indonesia selected Turkish softkill solution for submarines, so I believe the cooperation will be enlarged with Tork anti torpedo torpedo system.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

cabatli_53 said:


> An inside information for Indonesian brothers, this torpedo decoys have succesfully jammed German made torpedo DM2A4 in trials achieved by Turkish Navy. All submarines of Turkish Navy is being upgraded to launch Zoka decoys thanks to very succesfull performance in trials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoka uses the soft kill technics to jam torpedos. Secondary engagement will be done with an anti torpedo torpedo system called “Tork” using hard-kill technics to destroy coming torpedos. Tork is under sea trials at present. Indonesia selected Turkish softkill solution for submarines, so I believe the cooperation will be enlarged with Tork anti torpedo torpedo system.



Its understandable as Indonesia Subs is almost the same type with Turkish Navy, mean using reliable solutions and cut the unnecessary cost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

striver44 said:


> according to the jakarta post, yesss
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/seasia/2019/02/27/ri-slams-vietnam-for-disrupting-arrests.html



If the source is Jakarta Post than it is doubtful at best. And so far the released video doesn't show anything of that nature.


----------



## Nike

there is ongoing Falcon SLEP programme right now





INDONESIA
*KUNJUNGAN WANTIMPRES KE LANUD ISWAHJUDI*
1 MARET 2019 DIANEKO_LC 2 KOMENTAR
Tim Dewan Pertimbangan Presiden (Wantimpres), melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Lanud Iswahjudi. Kuker selama sehari tersebut dipimpin Letjen TNI (Purn) M. Yusuf Kartanegara dan diterima Komandan Lanud Iswahjudi Marsekal Pertama (Marsma) TNI Widyargo Ikoputra, S.E., M.M.

Dilansir dari laman _TNI AU (1/ 3)_, Dalam penerimaan kunjungan kerja Wantimpres di ruang briefing Tedy Kustari, Marsma TNI Widyargo Ikoputra, S.E., M.M., mengatakan bahwa Lanud Iswahjudi merupakan satu-satunya pangkalan operasional yang memiliki tiga Skadron tempur dalam rangka menjaga keamanan dan keutuhan wilayah Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia.

Lebih lanjut Danlanud Iswahjudi, menjelaskan bahwa secara umum pelaksanaan tugas pokok Lanud Iswahjudi dapat berjalan dengan baik, namun tentunya dengan segala perkembangannya. Kami berharap kehadiran anggota Wantimpres ke Lanud Iswahjudi beserta rombongan dalam rangka menghimpun informasi pelaksanaan pertahanan dan keamanan dapat berjalan sesuai dengan yang direncanakan. “Sedangkan kehadiran anggota Wantimpres dapat menyampaikan aspirasi dari Lanud Iswahjudi selaku satuan terkecil di TNI Angkatan Udara,” ungkap Marsma TNI Iko.

Sementara Komandan Wing 3 Lanud Iswahjudi Kolonel Pnb M. Satriyo Utomo, S.H., memaparkan kondisi riil kekuatan Lanud Iswahjudi diantaranya keberadaan Skadron Udara 3, 14 dan 15 Lanud Iswahjudi, serta pendukung penerbangan yang berada di Lanud Iswahjudi.

Sedangkan Letjen TNI (Purn) M. Yusuf Kartanegara menjelaskan bahwa tugas Dewan Pertimbangan Presiden adalah lembaga pemerintah yang bertugas memberikan saran, pendapat dan pertimbangan kepada Presiden sebagaimana dimaksud dalam pasal 16 Undang Undang Dasar (UUD) Negara Republik Indonesia tahun 1945. Wantimpres berkedudukan dibawah Presiden dan bertanggung jawab kepada Presiden.

“Sedangkan kunjungan kita di Lanud Iswahjudi ini ingin mengetahui masukan, hambatan serta kendala yang dihadapi TNI AU khususnya Lanud Iswahjudi, dengan mengetahui segala kendala dan hambatan tentunya akan kita persiapkan segala upaya dan solusi kedepan,” tutur Letjen TNI (Purn) M. Yusuf Kartanegara.

Acara kuker Wantimpres dihadiri Danwing 3 Kolonel Pnb M. Satriyo Utomo, S.H., Kadispers Kolonel Nav Saeful Rakhmat Kadisops Letkol Pnb M. Anjar Legowo, Komandan Skadron Udara 3,14,15 dan Danskatek 042 tersebut dilanjutkan diskusi dan diakhiri dengan saling memberikan cindera mata.

Usai menerima penjelasan dari Komandan Lanud Iswahjudi dan paparan dari Danwing 3 Lanud Iswahjudi, rombongan Wantimpres melihat kondisi alutsista yang berada di Skadron Udara 3, 14, 15, Skatek 042, Depohar 20 dan Depohar 60

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

New machinegun? SM5 made by Pindad... By shape looks like SMB-QCB that's actually licensed from Singaporean CIS 50 MG...

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana




----------



## GraveDigger388

Var Dracon said:


> New machinegun? SM5 made by Pindad... By shape looks like SMB-QCB that's actually licensed from Singaporean CIS 50 MG...
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Any specs?


----------



## Var Dracon

GraveDigger388 said:


> Any specs?



Unfortunately, no.


----------



## Jatosint

trishna_amṛta said:


> If the source is Jakarta Post than it is doubtful at best. And so far the released video doesn't show anything of that nature.



what's with jakarta post? 



Var Dracon said:


> New machinegun? SM5 made by Pindad... By shape looks like SMB-QCB that's actually licensed from Singaporean CIS 50 MG...
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Hasn't TNI use CIS 50 MG for a long time? Also, CMIIW, I think that pindad has put it on its website for several years back


----------



## striver44

trishna_amṛta said:


> If the source is Jakarta Post than it is doubtful at best. And so far the released video doesn't show anything of that nature.


What's with jakarta post? (2)


----------



## zargonmuntanu

Marine Rouge said:


> there is ongoing Falcon SLEP programme right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDONESIA
> *KUNJUNGAN WANTIMPRES KE LANUD ISWAHJUDI*
> 1 MARET 2019 DIANEKO_LC 2 KOMENTAR
> Tim Dewan Pertimbangan Presiden (Wantimpres), melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Lanud Iswahjudi. Kuker selama sehari tersebut dipimpin Letjen TNI (Purn) M. Yusuf Kartanegara dan diterima Komandan Lanud Iswahjudi Marsekal Pertama (Marsma) TNI Widyargo Ikoputra, S.E., M.M.
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _TNI AU (1/ 3)_, Dalam penerimaan kunjungan kerja Wantimpres di ruang briefing Tedy Kustari, Marsma TNI Widyargo Ikoputra, S.E., M.M., mengatakan bahwa Lanud Iswahjudi merupakan satu-satunya pangkalan operasional yang memiliki tiga Skadron tempur dalam rangka menjaga keamanan dan keutuhan wilayah Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia.
> 
> Lebih lanjut Danlanud Iswahjudi, menjelaskan bahwa secara umum pelaksanaan tugas pokok Lanud Iswahjudi dapat berjalan dengan baik, namun tentunya dengan segala perkembangannya. Kami berharap kehadiran anggota Wantimpres ke Lanud Iswahjudi beserta rombongan dalam rangka menghimpun informasi pelaksanaan pertahanan dan keamanan dapat berjalan sesuai dengan yang direncanakan. “Sedangkan kehadiran anggota Wantimpres dapat menyampaikan aspirasi dari Lanud Iswahjudi selaku satuan terkecil di TNI Angkatan Udara,” ungkap Marsma TNI Iko.
> 
> Sementara Komandan Wing 3 Lanud Iswahjudi Kolonel Pnb M. Satriyo Utomo, S.H., memaparkan kondisi riil kekuatan Lanud Iswahjudi diantaranya keberadaan Skadron Udara 3, 14 dan 15 Lanud Iswahjudi, serta pendukung penerbangan yang berada di Lanud Iswahjudi.
> 
> Sedangkan Letjen TNI (Purn) M. Yusuf Kartanegara menjelaskan bahwa tugas Dewan Pertimbangan Presiden adalah lembaga pemerintah yang bertugas memberikan saran, pendapat dan pertimbangan kepada Presiden sebagaimana dimaksud dalam pasal 16 Undang Undang Dasar (UUD) Negara Republik Indonesia tahun 1945. Wantimpres berkedudukan dibawah Presiden dan bertanggung jawab kepada Presiden.
> 
> “Sedangkan kunjungan kita di Lanud Iswahjudi ini ingin mengetahui masukan, hambatan serta kendala yang dihadapi TNI AU khususnya Lanud Iswahjudi, dengan mengetahui segala kendala dan hambatan tentunya akan kita persiapkan segala upaya dan solusi kedepan,” tutur Letjen TNI (Purn) M. Yusuf Kartanegara.
> 
> Acara kuker Wantimpres dihadiri Danwing 3 Kolonel Pnb M. Satriyo Utomo, S.H., Kadispers Kolonel Nav Saeful Rakhmat Kadisops Letkol Pnb M. Anjar Legowo, Komandan Skadron Udara 3,14,15 dan Danskatek 042 tersebut dilanjutkan diskusi dan diakhiri dengan saling memberikan cindera mata.
> 
> Usai menerima penjelasan dari Komandan Lanud Iswahjudi dan paparan dari Danwing 3 Lanud Iswahjudi, rombongan Wantimpres melihat kondisi alutsista yang berada di Skadron Udara 3, 14, 15, Skatek 042, Depohar 20 dan Depohar 60



is it f-16 block 15???


----------



## Nike

zargonmuntanu said:


> is it f-16 block 15???



OCU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Marine Rouge said:


> OCU


What is the heaviest/most complex F-16 maintenance/modification that can be done by TNI-AU ?


----------



## Nike

LunarSteam said:


> What is the heaviest/most complex F-16 maintenance/modification that can be done by TNI-AU ?



Till now, FALCON slep only


----------



## radialv

Marine Rouge said:


> Till now, FALCON slep only


means no MLU and without any upgrade?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

(28/02/2019) Exercise of Indonesian 1st Marine Amphibious Recon Battalion from Marine Force I (Long Range Navigation, Underwater Infiltration, and Combat-Reconnaissance Patrol) 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

LunarSteam said:


> what's with jakarta post?





striver44 said:


> What's with jakarta post? (2)



Selective reporting and fact twisting, borderline yellow journalism. 

In fact back in 2014 (during presidential election) the chief editor blatantly admit they were doing it to support Jokowi. Although I'm also Jokowi supporter the fact they were blatantly admitting doing so is a complete affront to the core principle of journalism integrity.


----------



## gondes

*Mengenal Monster Baru Buatan Pindad*



_PT Pindad merilis produksi tank medium hasil kerjasama dengan Turki, yang berjuluk Tank Harimau_
_Tank ini akan diproduksi secara masal pada tahun 2019 dengan kapasitas 50 unit per tahun_
_Proyek tank medium ini adalah merupakan kelanjutan dari program kemandirian alutsista Indonesia_
PT Pindad punya 'monster' baru bernama Tank Harimau. Tank berukuran medium ini dibuat untuk pengoperasian sesuai dengan medan dan kontur geografis Indonesia. Tank Harimau ini merupakan program jangka panjang dalam membangun penguasaan teknologi menuju kemandirian alutsista dalam negeri.

Medium Tank ini termasuk pada* 7 program pengembangan strategis pemerintah* untuk meningkatkan kemampuan BUMNIS agar dapat bersaing dengan industri pertahanan luar negeri."Ini kerjasama pertahanan Indonesia dan Turki di tahun kerja sma pertahanan dimulai pada awal tahun 2015. Kita mengembangkan tank tempur dari nol. Berdasarkan kriteria spesifikasi dari TNI AD 2017 akhirnya produksi. Dua prototype dibuat dengan kolaborasi Turki-Indonesia bekerja di Turki. 2016 akhir ini prototype pertama berhasil dibuat di Turki kita juga ikut kesana ada enginer, desainer dan orang produksi 30 orang. Kemudian di tahun selanjutnya selesai jadi 3,5 tahun *sudah jadi 2 prototype*," jelas Pindad.

Tank medium ini memiliki kemampuan terkini pertahanan balistik dan anti ranjau. Tank generasi terbaru ini dilengkapi dengan kemampuan daya gempur yang luas mulai dari perlindungan jarak dekat untuk pasukan infantri hingga pertempuran antar kendaraan tempur.Tank tersebut memiliki bobot 30 ton, power to weight ratio 24 HP/ton, kecepatan maksimal lebih dari 70 kilometer per jam dan dapat menampung 3 orang kru yang terdiri dari komandan, penembak, dan pengemudi.

Tank Medium ini memiliki senjata utama turret kaliber 105 mm yang memiliki daya hancur besar.Direktur Utama PT Pindad, Abraham Mose dalam keterangan tertulisnya mengatakan Pindad sudah merencanakan tank ini untuk diproduksi secara masal. *"Untuk tahun 2019 kapasitas produksi sudah siap 50 unit per tahun, dan akan lebih besar lagi di tahun berikutnya, ditingkatkan sampai 80 unit per tahun,"* kata dia.






Caption


Pemerintah Indonesia dan Turki pertama kali menyepakati kerjasama pada Mei 2015 untuk bersama-sama mengembangkan 'Tank Medium Modern' untuk Angkatan Darat Indonesia dengan *biaya yang dilaporkan sebesar 30 juta dolar AS*. Tahap pengembangan dari program ini diperkirakan akan memakan waktu hingga 37 bulan, dengan purwarupa pertama diproduksi di Turki, dan yang kedua di Indonesia. *Hak milik intelektual disepakati untuk dibagi antara kedua pemerintahan.*

Spesifikasi

Berat Total: 32 ton

Kecepatan maksimum: 76 km/h

Tenaga mesin: 711 hp

Transmisi: Otomatis penuh

Jarak jelajah: 450 km

Rasio tenaga terhadap berat: 22,2 hp/ton

Kaliber meriam: 105mm, laras panjang

Senapan kedua: Senapan mesin 7.62mm

Gradien: 60%

Kemiringan sisi: 30%

Tanjakan hambatan: 0,9 m

Penyeberangan: 2 m


Sumber: Tempo.co | Antaranews.com | Detik Finance

https://www.goodnewsfromindonesia.id/2019/03/04/mengenal-monster-baru-buatan-pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*9 New Aircraft Will Strengthen the 4th Squadron of Indonesian Air Force*


Ery_Mar 4, 2019510









NC 212-200 aircraft fleet of 4th Squadron/Light Transport of TNI AU. Image source: Ery.
AVTEN - The 4th Squadron 4 / Light Transport of Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU) based at Abdulrachman Saleh Air Base, Malang, reportedly this year will be added to its strength by presenting nine new aircraft units.

The news was revealed directly by Abdulrachman Saleh Air Force Base Commander, First Marshal, Hesly Paat, Monday (3/4/2019).

He explained, that planes consisted of two types, namely four unit of NC 212-200 _Aviocar_ aircraft and five unit of amphibious aircraft. Unfortunately, he hasn't mentioned in detail the type of the intended seaplane. But the name that once appeared was the Beriev Be-200 _Altair_, a Russian manufacturer.

"We are preparing the facilities and infrastructure. The facility is being prepared in 4th Squadron, (the unit) which will receive the addition of new aircraft, namely CASA 212 and amphibious aircraft," Hesly said, as quoted by _detik.com_ on Monday (3/4/2019).

This Air Force Academy (AAU) alumnus of 1989 explained that this the squadron nicknamed Swallow currently strengthened with 12 units of the CASA 212 aircraft (Indonesian Aerospace-Airbus cooperation program).

"There are already 12 units, and then will added four more units. Well, there are 16 CASA aircraft in total," he added.

Regarding amphibious aircraft, Hesly said that in the era of the 70s the TNI AU used to be strengthened by two of these types of aircraft, namely PBY-5A _Catalina_ and UF-2 _Albatross_.

"If (TNI AU) used to be strengthened Albatross in the 1970s, now with the same type, the plan will be owned by Abdulrachman Saleh (AFB), the seaplane," said Hesly.

According to him, the two aircraft have reliable capabilities in helping the TNI AU operation mission. "Amphibious (aircraft) will be able to support the TNI AU on land and at sea," he said.

http://avten.asia/9-new-aircraft-wi...OhJDAFUpbwjkgQLFqDwhQ1vQO5VGTAVXDdUfk0mUTnSjs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Firefight between terrorist/separatist group with Indonesian police and military forces, 

Result: one terrorist killed (other media said that 1 killed, 1 captured alive) 

So, this counter-terrorism op. "Operation Tinombala" has been running for 3 years since 2016. Is it acceptable/normal that this kind of operation has not been completed until now?


*Satu Anggota MIT Tewas dalam Baku Tembak di Poso Sulteng*
Audrey Santoso - detikNews

*Jakarta* - Seorang anggota Mujahidin Indonesia Timur (MIT) tewas dalam baku tembak dengan tim Satgas Tinombala di Poso, Sulawesi Tengah. Baku tembak itu terjadi setelah Satgas Tinombala menerima laporan masyarakat ada 5 orang DPO MIT yang beristirahat di sebuah pondok.

"Betul telah terjadi kontak senjata antara Satgas Tinombala, yang terdiri dari tim gabungan TNI-Polri, dengan kurang lebih 5 orang DPO kelompok MIT di Perkebunan Padipi, PPS, Poso. Pagi tadi Satgas menerima laporan dari masyarakat bahwa ada 5 orang DPO MIT beristirahat di sebuah pondok. Satgas melakukan pengejaran, kemudian mendapat info lagi para DPO ke arah Desa Padopi," kata Asisten bidang Operasi (Asops) Polri, Irjen Rudi Sufahriadi, kepada *detikcom*, Minggu (3/2/2019).

Dia menyatakan baku tembak antara tim Satgas Tinombala dengan buronan MIT itu terjadi sore tadi. Jenazah anggota MIT yang tewas kini telah dievakuasi untuk keperluan identifikasi.

"Satgas Tinombala berhasil melumpuhkan satu orang DPO MIT. Saat ini jenazah pelaku dievakuasi dari gunung untuk nantinya diidentifikasi oleh DVI Polda Sulteng," ucapnya.

Rudi menyebut baku tembak yang terjadi sore tadi merupakan tindak lanjut dari ultimatum Satgas Tinombala yang dipimpin oleh Kapolda Sulteng Brigjen Lukman Wahyu Hariyanto. Menurut Rudi, tim Satgas Tinombala telah meminta para anggota MIT untuk menyerahkan diri, namun tidak diindahkan sehingga dilakukan pengejaran.

"Sejak desember hingga Januari, telah kami kedepankan tindakan persuasif dengan meminta para DPO menyerahkan diri. Setelah ultimatum tidak diindahkan, Satgas Tinombala melakukan pengejaran dengan fokus pada 4 titik. Pengejaran dilakukan secara sistematis dan masif. Kini satgas juga melanjutkan kegiatan pengejaran terhadap DPO lainnya," ucapnya.
*(haf/haf)

https://news.detik.com/berita/d-4452070/satu-anggota-mit-tewas-dalam-baku-tembak-di-poso-sulteng

Update: One senior member captured alive




*


----------



## striver44

LunarSteam said:


> Firefight between terrorist/separatist group with Indonesian police and military forces,
> 
> Result: one terrorist killed (other media said that 1 killed, 1 captured alive)
> 
> So, this counter-terrorism op. "Operation Tinombala" has been running for 3 years since 2016. Is it acceptable/normal that this kind of operation has not been completed until now?
> 
> 
> *Satu Anggota MIT Tewas dalam Baku Tembak di Poso Sulteng*
> Audrey Santoso - detikNews
> 
> *Jakarta* - Seorang anggota Mujahidin Indonesia Timur (MIT) tewas dalam baku tembak dengan tim Satgas Tinombala di Poso, Sulawesi Tengah. Baku tembak itu terjadi setelah Satgas Tinombala menerima laporan masyarakat ada 5 orang DPO MIT yang beristirahat di sebuah pondok.
> 
> "Betul telah terjadi kontak senjata antara Satgas Tinombala, yang terdiri dari tim gabungan TNI-Polri, dengan kurang lebih 5 orang DPO kelompok MIT di Perkebunan Padipi, PPS, Poso. Pagi tadi Satgas menerima laporan dari masyarakat bahwa ada 5 orang DPO MIT beristirahat di sebuah pondok. Satgas melakukan pengejaran, kemudian mendapat info lagi para DPO ke arah Desa Padopi," kata Asisten bidang Operasi (Asops) Polri, Irjen Rudi Sufahriadi, kepada *detikcom*, Minggu (3/2/2019).
> 
> Dia menyatakan baku tembak antara tim Satgas Tinombala dengan buronan MIT itu terjadi sore tadi. Jenazah anggota MIT yang tewas kini telah dievakuasi untuk keperluan identifikasi.
> 
> "Satgas Tinombala berhasil melumpuhkan satu orang DPO MIT. Saat ini jenazah pelaku dievakuasi dari gunung untuk nantinya diidentifikasi oleh DVI Polda Sulteng," ucapnya.
> 
> Rudi menyebut baku tembak yang terjadi sore tadi merupakan tindak lanjut dari ultimatum Satgas Tinombala yang dipimpin oleh Kapolda Sulteng Brigjen Lukman Wahyu Hariyanto. Menurut Rudi, tim Satgas Tinombala telah meminta para anggota MIT untuk menyerahkan diri, namun tidak diindahkan sehingga dilakukan pengejaran.
> 
> "Sejak desember hingga Januari, telah kami kedepankan tindakan persuasif dengan meminta para DPO menyerahkan diri. Setelah ultimatum tidak diindahkan, Satgas Tinombala melakukan pengejaran dengan fokus pada 4 titik. Pengejaran dilakukan secara sistematis dan masif. Kini satgas juga melanjutkan kegiatan pengejaran terhadap DPO lainnya," ucapnya.
> *(haf/haf)
> 
> https://news.detik.com/berita/d-4452070/satu-anggota-mit-tewas-dalam-baku-tembak-di-poso-sulteng
> 
> Update: One senior member captured alive
> 
> View attachment 544325
> *


the U.S had been fighting in Afghanistan since 2001


----------



## 182

*PANGKOSTRAD firing Caesar Cannon 155 mm at Ambal, Kebumen jawa tengah, 2018-Yonarmed 9/2/1 Kostrad *






*LAT ANCAB TNI AD TA 2018 at MARTAPURA - Meriam 155 mm Caesar!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

GAZ (Gorkovsky Avtomobilny Zavod) Sadko Next 4×4


















_URAL 6X6_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Looks like KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata-331 currently being installed with the Millennium Gun CIWS.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## radialv

mandala said:


> Looks like KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata-331 currently being installed with the Millennium Gun CIWS.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


can't wait to see her with new looks


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jatosint

striver44 said:


> the U.S had been fighting in Afghanistan since 2001


yeah....but Afghanistan is a large scale military ops (hell it's a military invasion) and Taliban is a well equipped + experienced belligerent with a large number of personnel.

I mean, if we cannot beat a small group of terrorist hiding in the mountain for 3 years, what kind of chance do we have in facing conventional military conflict? I thought TNI always boasting about its jungle warfare/guerrilla capabilities? (rhetorical question of course hahaha) 




mandala said:


> Looks like KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata-331 currently being installed with the Millennium Gun CIWS.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Hope that the work tent behind the main gun is also indicating the ongoing installation for VL MICA


----------



## trishna_amṛta

LunarSteam said:


> So, this counter-terrorism op. "Operation Tinombala" has been running for 3 years since 2016. Is it acceptable/normal that this kind of operation has not been completed until now?





LunarSteam said:


> I mean, if we cannot beat a small group of terrorist hiding in the mountain for 3 years, what kind of chance do we have in facing conventional military conflict? I thought TNI always boasting about its jungle warfare/guerrilla capabilities? (rhetorical question of course hahaha)



Running COIN and playing gorilla is 2 different thing altogether not to mention those 2 aspect are on the opposite end of the spectrum. And due to nature of jungle environment the side playing gorilla will always has the advantage of concealment, while the side playing COIN will suffer from dense fog of war.
In jungle environment there is no such thing as magical tech solution either to improve tactical awareness other than traditional method (example ; scent, noise)



striver44 said:


> the U.S had been fighting in Afghanistan since 2001



That is comparing apple to orange. Different situation & condition altogether


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gondes

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

So PT PAL will build 8 changbogo class? Interesting...


----------



## UMNOPutra

gondes said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> So PT PAL will build 8 changbogo class? Interesting...



When do you want to build and operate 4,000 tonnes like KSS II ?


----------



## Nike

UMNOPutra said:


> When do you want to build and operate 4,000 tonnes like KSS II ?



Dont know, i think focusing on number of platform is kinda more important hence CBG class will be our Subs backbone


----------



## 182

Indo Defence provides Indonesian companies an opportunity to highlight some of the equipment that is manufactured in-country. Shephard takes a look at some of these platforms across the air, land and sea domains.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

See this Instagram photo by @bambang_haryanta

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

See this Instagram photo by @officialptdi

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

From official ig Hiukencana excerpt stating our Submarine programme is 12+2

See this Instagram photo by @satselhiukencana

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Any information about the newest kkb-tni weapon contact, and 3 tnis personal die??


----------



## barjo

umigami said:


> Any information about the newest kkb-tni weapon contact, and 3 tnis personal die??


cek di blog2 luar dulu ja bro, posting disini ribet banyak troll


----------



## Nike

See this Instagram photo by @roby_aeros

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

mandala said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


I wonder what CMS will be installed, ist it terma,thales, ???



umigami said:


> Any information about the newest kkb-tni weapon contact, and 3 tnis personal die??


lu hapus lebih baik, entar troll negara tetangga datang


----------



## 182

handsome falcon







mavs on





sidewinder on

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gondes

KRI Alugoro 405, Jaya Terus Maritim Indonesia



Kapal Selam KRI Alugoro 405 © Sumber: YouTube

Kemampuan teknologi Indonesia semakin meningkat. Tak terkecuali di bidang kemaritiman. Indonesia sudah mampu memproduksi kapal selam sendiri melalui BUMN, PT PAL Indonesia di Surabaya. Jika tak ada aral melintang, Maret 2019 nanti PT Pal Indonesia akan meluncurkan Kapal Selam buatan putra putri Indonesia.

Semula, Indonesia membeli 3 buah kapal selam dari Korea Selatan. Dua kapal selam yang dipesan tersebut dibuat di Korea Selatan dan satu lagi dibangun di PT PAL Indonesia. Perakitannya sendiri dilakukan di kawasan Tanjung perak, Surabaya. Ini merupakan produk produksi bersama antara PT PAL Indonesia dengan Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) yang berpusat di Korea Selatan.

Kapal pesanan Kementerian Pertahanan dan Keamanan yang nantinya akan digunakan oleh TNI Angkatan Laut ini dibuat di dalam negeri sebenarnya bukan tanpa alasan. Hal ini bertujuan agar terjadinya produk transfer teknologi dari DSME kepada PT PAL, dengan harapan nantinya anak bangsa bisa membuat kapal selam lainnya secara mandiri.





KRI Alugoro 405 | Sumber: Merah Putih
Sejumlah karyawan PAL mengikuti pelatihan selama beberapa bulan di Korea Selatan. Setelah menyelami ilmu dan teknologi pembuatan kapal selam jenis improve changbogo, PAL mampu membuat kapal selam.

Kapal Selam Buatan Indonesia kedua yang dibuat oleh PT PAL berdasarkan cita rasa nasional disesuaikan dengan kebutuhan TNI AL agar operasional Korps Hiu sebagai kapal selam Heavy, kapal selam medium, dan kapal selam light berlangsung sesuai program TNI AL.

Ikan hiu dapat menyelam juga mengapung, demikian juga kapal selam milik TNI AL. PT PAL juga mampu membuat kapal selam seperti desain kapal selam Kilo buatan Rusia. Kapal ini dilengkapirudal S dan Torpedo satuan pemukul berat dan anti kapal permukaan dan land attack.

Tahun lalu, TNI AL telah menerima 2 buah kapal selam; KRI Nagapasa 403 dan Ardadedali 404 yang memiliki perlengkapan senjata torpedo dan b_lack shark_. Dua kapal selam tersebut merupakan kapal selam yang dibuat oleh pabrik DSME.

TNI AL saat ini memang sedang mengembangkan kekuatan alat utama pada sistem persenjataan (alutsista) hingga tahun 2024.

Pengadaan kapal perang menjadi prioritas dalam revisi Minimum Essential Force (MEF) 2015-2019 TNI AL. Langkah ini diambil untuk memenuhi kebutuhan alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) untuk mendukung visi World Class Navy.

Berbagai ucapan selamat mengalir ke PT PAL Indonesia setelah berhasil membuat kapal selam yang pertama di Indonesia.





Perbandingan ukuran kapal selam dengan manusia | Sumber: Jakarta Greater
PT PAL juga mampu merancang dan memproduksi kapal selam 1800 ton dengan menggunakan teknologi U 214, panjang 65 meter dan kemampuannya untuk meluncurkan torpedo kelas berat dan rudal sub harpon yang dilengkapi IdAM (Identity and Access Management).

Desain kapal selam medium berdasarkan U-209 dan U-212 yang berfungsi sebagai kapal patroli sub combat dengan kemampuan peran operasi ASW (anti-submarine warfare), intelijen, dan insurjensi.

Selain itu, PAL juga memproduksi kapal selam Light dengan desain KS mini 22 meter (midget) untuk operasi ASW dan gerilya laut. Sebelum kapal selam itu diserahkan (September 2018), PT PAL melakukan serangkaian uji coba untuk mendapatkan sertifikat. TNI AL juga memesan jenis kapal Landing Platform Deck (LPD) yang pembuatannya selesai pada Desember 2018.

https://www.goodnewsfromindonesia.id/2019/03/04/kri-alugoro-405-jaya-terus-maritim-indonesia

Light: mini subs (22m)
Medium: CBG class (maybe 8 units) + U-209 (2 units)
Heavy: Kilo class ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia begins installation of Millennium Gun, VL MICA on lead Martadinata frigate*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
07 March 2019
*Key Points*

Indonesia’s first Martadinata-class frigate is being equipped with close-range air defence capabilities
Installation of these weapons on both vessels is expected to complete this year
Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL has begun installing the Rheinmetall Oerlikon 35 mm Millennium Gun and the VL MICA air defence missile system on the country’s lead Martadinata (SIGMA 10514)-class guided-missile frigate.

An image of the installation works forwarded to _Jane’s_ by an industry source in Surabaya on 8 March shows the vessel is berthed at PT PAL’s dock in Semarang, with scaffoldings erected in its forward section. The Millennium Gun is being fitted on a pedestal just ahead of the ship’s bridge, while the 12-cell VL MICA system is located just behind its main gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## zargonmuntanu

striver44 said:


> I wonder what CMS will be installed, ist it terma,thales, ???



indra and navantia from spain

https://www.indomiliter.com/ini-dia...tanam-di-kri-malahayati-362-dalam-proyek-mlm/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> Looks like KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata-331 currently being installed with the Millennium Gun CIWS.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Looks like there is working on Exocet launcher too

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Bergepanzer 3 Buffel ARV.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Indonesian Army Pionierpanzer 2 Dachs (Badger) AEV.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## deadlast

Marine Rouge said:


> Looks like there is working on Exocet launcher too
> 
> View attachment 545053


Is there any pics for stern/hangar area? curious if they also working on fitting the ECM module, SCORPION 2 atop the hangar at the same times or not.

Also, is there anyone that could confirm if PKR already fitted/planed to be fitted with towing sonar CAPTAS 2? heard the rumor a while back, the only source I could find was from old Thales sites & Jane's article though.


----------



## Nike

deadlast said:


> Is there any pics for stern/hangar area? curious if they also working on fitting the ECM module, SCORPION 2 atop the hangar at the same times or not.
> 
> Also, is there anyone that could confirm if PKR already fitted/planed to be fitted with towing sonar CAPTAS 2? heard the rumor a while back, the only source I could find was from old Thales sites & Jane's article though.



Should've been ordered

Great news

TNI AU said contract for six C130j had been signed
http://www.angkasareview.com/2019/0...n-udara-31-bakal-diisi-c-130j-super-hercules/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 182

*guys, lets fly and singing loudly!*

*TNI-AU F-16C Air Patrol Over Ambalat*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

TNI AU is building a helicopter squadron and medium airlift squadron in Papua and will order three more C295

http://www.angkasareview.com/2019/03/10/tni-au-akan-tambah-3-cn295-bangun-skadron-udara-27-di-biak/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UMNOPutra

182 said:


> *guys, lets fly and singing loudly!*
> 
> *TNI-AU F-16C Air Patrol Over Ambalat*



This is a clear an illegal patrol and/or violating Malaysia's sovereignty
....


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Marine Rouge said:


> Should've been ordered
> 
> Great news
> 
> TNI AU said contract for six C130j had been signed
> http://www.angkasareview.com/2019/0...n-udara-31-bakal-diisi-c-130j-super-hercules/



this closing is really hurt, bantingan??? 

Sobat AR, pada penyelenggaraan Indo Defence, November 2018 di Jakarta, Angkasa Review berkesempatan hadir dalam _media briefing_ Lockheed Martin tentang C-130J dan F-16V.
Saat dikonfirmasi, pihak Lockheed Martin saat itu mengatakan bahwa belum ada kontrak dari Indonesia untuk pembelian C-130J. Lockheed Martin bahkan menunggu untuk segera dilaksanakan kontrak pembelian pesawat ini.
_…….So_, mari kita tunggu saja kabar baik selanjutnya. Lebih cepat, lebih baik.


----------



## Nike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> this closing is really hurt, bantingan???
> 
> Sobat AR, pada penyelenggaraan Indo Defence, November 2018 di Jakarta, Angkasa Review berkesempatan hadir dalam _media briefing_ Lockheed Martin tentang C-130J dan F-16V.
> Saat dikonfirmasi, pihak Lockheed Martin saat itu mengatakan bahwa belum ada kontrak dari Indonesia untuk pembelian C-130J. Lockheed Martin bahkan menunggu untuk segera dilaksanakan kontrak pembelian pesawat ini.
> _…….So_, mari kita tunggu saja kabar baik selanjutnya. Lebih cepat, lebih baik.



Well from October to March is plenty of time ....


----------



## Nike

airforce ground unit in Sutan Sjahrir AFB conducting firing exercise using SS 2 assault rifle, it seems SS 2 had reach other units beside frontline combatant units

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

All pic credit to original owner, pics of TNI AU Hercules

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

With many weapons system made in our country hopefully we can reduce weapons imports by percentage in near future






This just opinion, came from one of our senator who joint defence comitte program. Apparently he doesnt read if Indonesia is part of free Nukes Asean region treaty or Bangkok treaty

*ANGGOTA KOMISI I DPR RI INGIN TNI MILIKI SENJATA NUKLIR*
12 MARET 2019 DIANEKO_LC 5 KOMENTAR


Anggota Komisi I DPR RI Effendi Simbolon berharap kekuatan TNI setara dengan militer dunia. Seperti Korea Utara dan China di Asia, agar Indonesia disegani. Sebab, hanya dengan TNI yang kuat, negara akan dihormati dan disegani dunia.

“Saya berharap ke depan Presiden Jokowi memprioritaskan kekuatan TNI dengan alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) yang canggih dan prajurit yang sejahtera,” tegasnya dalam forum legislasi ‘Quo Vadis TNI’ di Kompleks Parlemen, Senayan Jakarta, Selasa (12/ 3/ 2019).

Dilansir dari laman _Senayan Post (12/ 3)_, Dia menyontohkan bagaimana segannya Presiden AS Donald Trump terhadap Presiden Korea Utara, Kim Jong Un, dalam pertemuan di Vietnam pada 28 Februari 2019 lalu. Meski pertemuan itu tanpa hasil, tapi Donald Trump tetap datang dan hormat pada Kim Jong Un.

“Itu karena Korea Utara memiliki kekuatan nuklir. Kita ingin TNI mempunyai kekuatan nuklir. Tapi, dari beberapa kali uji kelayakan dan kepatutan calon Panglima TNI di DPR, tak ada satu pun yang mempunyai program kekuatan nuklir itu,” kata Effendi

.Karena itu Effendi berharap, kalau Presiden Jokowi jika terpilih lagi bisa merealisasikan program kekuatan militer tersebut. Apalagi, sebelumnya akan mengalokasikan anggaran dari PDB sebesar 1,5 persen atau sekitar Rp 270 triliun, jika pertumbuhan ekonomi sebesar 7 persen.

“Setidaknya itu sudah 25 persennya dari anggaran militer China. Sehingga TNI bisa kuat dan kesejahteraan prajurit terpenuhi. Untuk itu pula agar tak ada lagi TNI yang melakukan kegiatan komersial pengelolaan limbah dan sebagainya,” katanya.

Hanya saja dilematisnya kata Effendi, pengelolaan keuangan TNI harus diperbaiki dan transparan. Sebab, sejak tahun 2009 hingga 2017 laporan keuangan TNI menurut BPK masih mendapat opini wajar dengan pengecualian (WDP), belum WTP (wajar tanpa pengecualian). Bahkan masih disclaimer (opini tidak menyatakan pendapat) nilainya ada yang Rp 8,7 triliun.

“Kita ingin posisi TNI itu ideal dan setara dengan kekuatan militer dunia. Karena itu dibutuhkan keberanian pemerintah membuat persenjataan nuklir,” pungkasnya.


----------



## Nike

*TNI Takeover Construction Work for 21 Bridges in Papua's Nduga*
Translator: 
*Ririe Ranggasari*
Editor: 
*Laila Afifa*
12 March 2019 20:57 WIB

TNI) will complete the construction of 21 bridges in Nduga Regency, Papua. The construction would be carried out by 600 additional TNI personnel who were dispatched on March 12.

More soldiers were set to be stationed in Papua following gun contact between the TNI and the criminal group led by Egianus Kogoya last week. The incident killed three TNI soldiers.

The newly stationed soldiers will take over construction work of the Nduga Bridge heading for Wamena, as the project constructor is having difficulties bringing in new workers.

Read: TNI Sends 600 Personnel to Secure Papua's Nduga Region

"The work will be carried out by one army battalion, while another battalion will work to secure the area," Colonel Inf. M Aidi told Tempo on Tuesday, March 12.

On March 7, a number of TNI soldiers were attacked by a group of armed men in Mugi District, Nduga. The incident occurred during a security shift change at the Trans Papua Wamena-Mumugu construction project. Three TNI soldiers died in the incident. 

In December last year, construction workers were killed by a group of armed men. The men were b a bridge at Yigi River and Aurak River at Nduga Regency.


https://en.tempo.co/read/1184583/tni-takeover-construction-work-for-21-bridges-in-papuas-nduga


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

*Indonesia leans towards Iver Huitfeldt class for frigate acquisition*

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - Jane's Navy International 
12 March 2019





Denmark’s first-of-class Iver Huitfeldt frigate. Indonesia is considering a variant of the ship for its requirements. Source: Guy Toremans

*Key Points*

• A variant of Denmark's Iver Huitfeldt class has emerged as a front-runner in Indonesia's USD720 million two-frigate acquisition programme
• Development follows a defence industry co-operation agreement signed between Denmark's Odense Maritime Technology, and the Indonesian Navy's Naval Design Centre

Defence planners from the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) are increasingly leaning towards a variant of the Iver Huitfeldt class in their quest to acquire two more frigates for the country's navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL).

The frigates are being acquired as part of the second phase of the Minimum Essential Force (MEF) modernisation blueprint, which runs from 2015 to 2019. Indonesia acquired two SIGMA 10514 vessels from Damen that now serve as the Martadinata class as part of this programme, but the country has a requirement for at least four more hulls in the longer term as part of wider MEF requirements.

A piece of unclassified correspondence between the country's defence minister, Ryamizard Ryacudu, and the cabinet secretary of President Joko Widodo that was provided to Jane's on 13 March made the case for the Iver Huitfeldt class as one that features "reliable combat capabilities, and can operate in the extremities of Indonesia's exclusive economic zone".

"In reference to the TNI-AL's frigate acquisition programme, and how we are now approaching the final year of the 2015-19 strategic plan without a decision, we hereby would like to request for a closed meeting [with the cabinet] to further discuss an acquisition plan for these ships," the correspondence reads.

The meeting, which was originally requested for 5 March 2019, would have also been used by MoD officials to further present their case for selecting the variant of the Iver Huitfeldt class offered by Danish company Odense Maritime Technology (OMT), including its technical specifications.

https://www.janes.com/article/87175...-iver-huitfeldt-class-for-frigate-acquisition

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## mandala

In this video minute 0:30 - 0:50 Denmark built 3 Iver Huitfeldt for USD 870 million.






Indonesia USD 720 million for 2 Iver Huitfeldt.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

Marine Rouge said:


> With many weapons system made in our country hopefully we can reduce weapons imports by percentage in near future
> 
> View attachment 545852
> 
> 
> This just opinion, came from one of our senator who joint defence comitte program. Apparently he doesnt read if Indonesia is part of free Nukes





mandala said:


> *Indonesia leans towards Iver Huitfeldt class for frigate acquisition*
> 
> Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - Jane's Navy International
> 12 March 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark’s first-of-class Iver Huitfeldt frigate. Indonesia is considering a variant of the ship for its requirements. Source: Guy Toremans
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> • A variant of Denmark's Iver Huitfeldt class has emerged as a front-runner in Indonesia's USD720 million two-frigate acquisition programme
> • Development follows a defence industry co-operation agreement signed between Denmark's Odense Maritime Technology, and the Indonesian Navy's Naval Design Centre
> 
> Defence planners from the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) are increasingly leaning towards a variant of the Iver Huitfeldt class in their quest to acquire two more frigates for the country's navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL).
> 
> The frigates are being acquired as part of the second phase of the Minimum Essential Force (MEF) modernisation blueprint, which runs from 2015 to 2019. Indonesia acquired two SIGMA 10514 vessels from Damen that now serve as the Martadinata class as part of this programme, but the country has a requirement for at least four more hulls in the longer term as part of wider MEF requirements.
> 
> A piece of unclassified correspondence between the country's defence minister, Ryamizard Ryacudu, and the cabinet secretary of President Joko Widodo that was provided to Jane's on 13 March made the case for the Iver Huitfeldt class as one that features "reliable combat capabilities, and can operate in the extremities of Indonesia's exclusive economic zone".
> 
> "In reference to the TNI-AL's frigate acquisition programme, and how we are now approaching the final year of the 2015-19 strategic plan without a decision, we hereby would like to request for a closed meeting [with the cabinet] to further discuss an acquisition plan for these ships," the correspondence reads.
> 
> The meeting, which was originally requested for 5 March 2019, would have also been used by MoD officials to further present their case for selecting the variant of the Iver Huitfeldt class offered by Danish company Odense Maritime Technology (OMT), including its technical specifications.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/87175...-iver-huitfeldt-class-for-frigate-acquisition





mandala said:


> In this video Denmark built 3 Iver Huitfeldt for USD 870 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia USD 720 million for 2 Iver Huitfeldt.


Hmmmm is it possible that it comes already fully equiped?rather than FFBNW


----------



## mandala

striver44 said:


> If ye
> 
> Hmmmm is it possible that it comes already fully equiped?rather than FFBNW


Thats why i guessing the same thing it could be fully equipped.


----------



## striver44

mandala said:


> Thats why i guessing the same thing it could be fully equipped.


Actually to save cost, the navy shouldve just reused the 76mm gun now present onboard the retired Van speijk's. Instead of buying new.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

striver44 said:


> Actually to save cost, the navy shouldve just reused the 76mm gun now present onboard the retired Van speijk's. Instead of buying new.....


Beli baru aja. Ganti CIWS. Buy new. Get CIWS.


----------



## deadlast

striver44 said:


> Actually to save cost, the navy shouldve just reused the 76mm gun now present onboard the retired Van speijk's. Instead of buying new.....


Nah, they are already quite dated, better buy brand new Super Rapid or the new STRALES version instead. The gun fitted to Van Speijk-class was OTO-Melara 76mm gun Compact version, not the Super Rapid version that already been fitted to Diponegoro, Martadinata and Bung Tomo-class ships. They are differed by their limited ROF of only 80 rpm compared to 120 rpm on Super Rapid version, and they are also known to have reliability and accuracy problems.


navweaps.com said:


> There are reports that the Compact has reliability and accuracy problems. When fired at maximum ROF, there is a tendency for the mount to "self-destruct," in the words of one of the Project Engineers who worked on the weapon. During a test shoot, the weapon was unable to hold a 20-round burst on a 20 x 20 foot (6m x 6m) target at 500 yards (460 m).
> -----------
> http://www.navweaps.com/Weapons/WNUS_3-62_mk75.php

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

striver44 said:


> Actually to save cost, the navy shouldve just reused the 76mm gun now present onboard the retired Van speijk's. Instead of buying new.....


Nope, 76 mm ex retired Van Speijk will be installed on Bakamla's ship.



striver44 said:


> Hmmmm is it possible that it comes already fully equiped?rather than FFBNW


I think it will be equiped with radars (including fcr), sonars, other sensors, decoys, Sewaco, torpedo tubes, 127 mm naval gun, 2 oerlikon millenium.

But for vls cells and other launchers including their missiles, has not been installed (still ffbnw)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Please also remember that the amount of usd 720 million is a foreign loan budget (rencana pinjaman luar negeri) only.

Lha dana pendampingnya yang untuk down payment berapa ?

Taruhlah 60% loan and 40% cash.

If the amount of usd 720 million is 60% or 0.6, thus :

720 / 0,6 = 1200

Thus total budget will be usd 1200 million for 2 vessels fully equipped with weapons, amo, sensors, and launchers. In the other word it will need usd 600 million to build one unit of iver class frigate fully equipped.


----------



## Nike

Indonesia Army Kostrad Chief looking at new model of Combat vest and uniform from Sritex PT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Dynamic test of Indonesia made rocket launcher system on T50

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

"A variant of Denmark's Iver Huitfeldt class has emerged as a front-runner in Indonesia's USD720 million two-frigate acquisition programme"

^^^ Curious as this is a new Iver Huitfeldt variant. Waiting for a CGI on the variant design to be publish. I am sure that Damen will try very hard to pitch in their Omega Frigate.


----------



## striver44

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Nope, 76 mm ex retired Van Speijk will be installed on Bakamla's ship.


Source please


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## deadlast

mandala said:


> "A variant of Denmark's Iver Huitfeldt class has emerged as a front-runner in Indonesia's USD720 million two-frigate acquisition programme"
> 
> ^^^ Curious as this is *a new Iver Huitfeldt variant*. Waiting for a CGI on the variant design to be publish. I am sure that Damen will try very hard to pitch in their Omega Frigate.


Well, not really related but here's what they submitted for British Type 31e General Purpose Frigate program called "Arrowhead 140" design, derived from their original Iver Huitfeldt-class design tailored for specific Royal Navy's requirements.

The design that we consider could have a vastly different specification altogether from this "Arrowhead 140" design though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

striver44 said:


> Source please



Striver,

Our bakamla ships still has no naval gun, but it will be fulfilled.

Here is the source :

https://www.google.com/amp/s/lancer...ya-kapal-bakamla-setara-alutsista-tni-al/amp/

If our six of van speijk class (or in other name Leander class) will be retired, their 76 mm compact oto melara still can be used since we have bought these six of 76 mm together with four of 76 mm compact oto melara installed on our four sigma 9113. Thus these 76 mm are still not old.

Source : the market for naval surface warfare systems - product code #f675 issued by forecast international.

Just search in the google "otomelara 76 mm forecast".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Striver,
> 
> Our bakamla ships still has no naval gun, but it will be fulfilled.
> 
> Here is the source :
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/lancer...ya-kapal-bakamla-setara-alutsista-tni-al/amp/
> 
> If our six of van speijk class (or in other name Leander class) will be retired, their 76 mm compact oto melara still can be used since we have bought these six of 76 mm together with four of 76 mm compact oto melara installed on our four sigma 9113. Thus these 76 mm are still not old.
> 
> Source : the market for naval surface warfare systems - product code #f675 issued by forecast international.
> 
> Just search in the google "otomelara 76 mm forecast".


Hold on a second. Is it even allowed for Coast Guard ships to have such armament?


----------



## striver44

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Striver,
> 
> Our bakamla ships still has no naval gun, but it will be fulfilled.
> 
> Here is the source :
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/lancer...ya-kapal-bakamla-setara-alutsista-tni-al/amp/
> 
> If our six of van speijk class (or in other name Leander class) will be retired, their 76 mm compact oto melara still can be used since we have bought these six of 76 mm together with four of 76 mm compact oto melara installed on our four sigma 9113. Thus these 76 mm are still not old.
> 
> Source : the market for naval surface warfare systems - product code #f675 issued by forecast international.
> 
> Just search in the google "otomelara 76 mm forecast".





GraveDigger388 said:


> Hold on a second. Is it even allowed for Coast Guard ships to have such armament?


why not.....see hamilton class cutter


----------



## deadlast

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> (Snipped...) we have bought these six of 76 mm together with four of 76 mm compact oto melara installed on our four sigma 9113.


No, the one fitted to Diponegoro-class was *not* OTO-Melara 76mm Compact version but instead a Super Rapid version, the only 76mm compact version in TNI-AL inventory was mounted on Van Speijk-class frigate. 

Also, the Van Speijk-class OTO-Melara 76mm gun was fitted since their last modernization in 1976 when they're still part of Royal Netherlands Navy services, not bought together with Diponegoro-class gun that was procured around 2004. Thus, in fact they are already (too) old.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

deadlast said:


> No, the one fitted to Diponegoro-class was *not* OTO-Melara 76mm Compact version but instead a Super Rapid version, the only 76mm compact version in TNI-AL inventory was mounted on Van Speijk-class frigate.
> 
> Also, the Van Speijk-class OTO-Melara 76mm gun was fitted since their last modernization in 1976 when they're still part of Royal Netherlands Navy services, not bought together with Diponegoro-class gun that was procured around 2004. Thus, in fact they are already (too) old.



Oh, is that correct ?

I thought Super rapid is with stealth casing and Compact is with radome casing.

Please also consider the fact that if one of our navy ship to be retired, all of the weapon system will be removed from her.

If they are too old, why these weapon should be removed ?

Thus, if all six of our van speijk class to be retired, there will be six 76 mm naval gun in our warehouse.

Since our Bakamla ships are our cutter / reserve ships for our navy, these 76 mm could be used by them no matter how old they are.

Daripada jadi karatan di gudang, bukankah lebih baik digunakan dan dirawat setiap waktu jika ditaruh atas kapal ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Oh, is that correct ?
> 
> I thought Super rapid is with stealth casing and Compact is with radome casing.
> 
> Please also consider the fact that if one of our navy ship to be retired, all of the weapon system will be removed from her.
> 
> If they are too old, why these weapon should be removed ?
> 
> Thus, if all six of our van speijk class to be retired, there will be six 76 mm naval gun in our warehouse.
> 
> Since our Bakamla ships are our cutter / reserve ships for our navy, these 76 mm could be used by them no matter how old they are.
> 
> Daripada jadi karatan di gudang, bukankah lebih baik digunakan dan dirawat setiap waktu jika ditaruh atas kapal ?


That's exactly what Im thinking, the larger coast guard vessel (80M and 110M) ones should atleast be equipped with one heavy weaponry considering that this boat will be facing intimidation from other nation coast guard, im looking forward that the mistral simbad onboard the van speijk will also be repurposed for the KCR
And dont forget those C802, i think its wise to install it in our FPB 57 nav iv dan nav V as not all of them are now mjssile capable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

mandala said:


> In this video minute 0:30 - 0:50 Denmark built 3 Iver Huitfeldt for USD 870 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia USD 720 million for 2 Iver Huitfeldt.



*Iver Huitfeldt class: the mighty sea beast!*





*The highlight of the show at Indodefence 2018 in term naval product: damen OMEGA!*





*Damen Omega, Bob De Smedt Design Engineer exclusive interview*






AA Bob said twice abt future PKR in these two interviews. is it will over until PKR 3 & 4? then they(our navy) will continue building larger combatants...?
his statements:
i) they are absolutely ready for future needs of larger combatant after PKR 3 & 4
ii) we want to build 2 more of those(PKR 3 & 4) after that, we(damen) knows that they(our navy & mindef) future requirements for bigger platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

182 said:


> *Iver Huitfeldt class: the mighty sea beast!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The highlight of the show at Indodefence 2018 in term naval product: damen OMEGA!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Damen Omega, Bob De Smedt Design Engineer exclusive interview*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AA Bob said twice abt future PKR in these two interviews. is it will over until PKR 3 & 4? then they(our navy) will continue building larger combatants...?
> his statements:
> i) they are absolutely ready for future needs of larger combatant after PKR 3 & 4
> ii) we want to build 2 more of those(PKR 3 & 4) after that, we(damen) knows that they(our navy & mindef) future requirements for bigger platform.


But man, that omega is too good to be true,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deadlast

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Oh, is that correct ?
> 
> I thought Super rapid is with stealth casing and Compact is with radome casing.


It's not that simple, their differences is more about internal mechanism and metallurgy than a mere cosmetics "casing" on the outside. The Compact version differs "internally" from the Super Rapid version so much that they cannot be upgraded to Super Rapid standard due to these differences, they do have an upgrade kits for this Compact version but this upgrade will only increase their ROF from 80 rpm to 100 rpm. But knowing about our own navy "habit" about weapon system upgrade, particularly an upgrade for these guns, which seems doubtful to me and hence it likely that they still have the original Compact version performance. 

AFAIK, the only way to differentiate Compact and Super Rapid visually from the outside are from their overall length (a few cm difference) and not from the shape of their gun shield or "casing" because both versions could be fitted with either the usual rounded or reduced-radar cross section gun shield.


Mr. Woof Woof said:


> If they are too old, why these weapon should be removed ?


I wonder why? maybe because they're already too old?

Jokes aside, it should be simpler to stick to one version of these guns than having multiple version of it, from the view of maintenance; crew training; spare-part; performance; etc considering we already got 9 Super Rapid version and only 6 Compact gun from 1976 which would largely simplified our logistical footprint and also training (using & maintaining the gun) if the old 76mm Compact version were due to be retired. 


Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Since our Bakamla ships are our cutter / reserve ships for our navy, these 76 mm could be used by them no matter how old they are.


Why should Bakamla used these old 76mm in the first place? 
Do they have no budget to get themselves new 76mm gun for their own ships? 
Last time I check Bakamla doesn't rely on TNI-AL for their budget. 

Might I remind you that these gun was 40+ years old already, if it was stored on a warehouse far from sea water and not been used to fire a shell then it would be perfectly fine (like on Bung Tomo-class gun) but these gun has been continuously used at sea on operational warship that also periodically does firing exercise, sure they may get some preventative maintenance when the ships laid up periodically but we don't know about the metal fatigue, and a 40 years propagation (and more if we do continue to use it) of micro-cracks on the metal met with salt water and firing exercise will do wonders to your gun or worse your whole ship if there is a lapse on maintenance.


Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Daripada jadi karatan di gudang, bukankah lebih baik digunakan dan dirawat setiap waktu jika ditaruh atas kapal ?


Lebih baik di jual sebagai part buat angkatan laut yang masih pakai versi Compact, jatuhnya lebih hemat secara jangka panjang, IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

gegana operator and Brimob Indonesian Police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 182

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Oh, is that correct ?
> 
> I thought Super rapid is with stealth casing and Compact is with radome casing.





striver44 said:


> That's exactly what Im thinking, the larger coast guard vessel (80M and 110M) ones should atleast be equipped with one heavy weaponry considering that this boat will be facing intimidation from other nation coast guard, im looking forward that the mistral simbad onboard the van speijk will also be repurposed for the KCR
> And dont forget those C802, i think its wise to install it in our FPB 57 nav iv dan nav V as not all of them are now mjssile capable





deadlast said:


> Might I remind you that these gun was 40+ years old already,
> Lebih baik di jual sebagai part buat angkatan laut yang masih pakai versi Compact, jatuhnya lebih hemat secara jangka panjang, IMO.



guys, pls check abt KRI Bung Tomo main gun system. as i read in some sources. its said NR(nakhoda ragam) class installed with otmel 76 mm super rapid, but i dunno abt sigma corvette.

abt 76mm gun. well, i dont think navy would let big gun or any fire power use by CG atm. since our CG never use, 20 or 30mm either.
remember, navy still has future OPV requirements. might be good if they fitted the opv with otmel 76mm, our friendly neighbor did too

iver class reuse otmel 76mm also. it took from old ships, same gun with VS class. danish navy req the U.S. Mk 45 Mod 4 5 inch gun, but so pricey, its abt $50 million each.


----------



## Nike

182 said:


> guys, pls check abt KRI Bung Tomo main gun system. as i read in some sources. its said NR(nakhoda ragam) class installed with otmel 76 mm super rapid, but i dunno abt sigma corvette.
> 
> abt 76mm gun. well, i dont think navy would let big gun or any fire power use by CG atm. since our CG never use, 20 or 30mm either.
> remember, navy still has future OPV requirements. might be good if they fitted the opv with otmel 76mm, our friendly neighbor did too
> 
> iver class reuse otmel 76mm also. it took from old ships, same gun with VS class. danish navy req the U.S. Mk 45 Mod 4 5 inch gun, but so pricey, its abt $50 million each.



According to many sources its super rapid version because compatto version is not in production anymore

https://www.naval-technology.com/projects/sigma-class-corvettes/

http://www.seen2.com/learn?s=Otobreda_76_mm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

182 said:


> *Iver Huitfeldt class: the mighty sea beast!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The highlight of the show at Indodefence 2018 in term naval product: damen OMEGA!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Damen Omega, Bob De Smedt Design Engineer exclusive interview*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AA Bob said twice abt future PKR in these two interviews. is it will over until PKR 3 & 4? then they(our navy) will continue building larger combatants...?
> his statements:
> i) they are absolutely ready for future needs of larger combatant after PKR 3 & 4
> ii) we want to build 2 more of those(PKR 3 & 4) after that, we(damen) knows that they(our navy & mindef) future requirements for bigger platform.



Our former navy Chief Adm. Ade Supandi said that the navy needs 25 units of PKR.

https://m.antaranews.com/berita/540828/komisi-i-tni-al-rapat-soal-pembangunan-arsenal-militer

The 25 units of PKR is supposed to replace our 16 Parchim, 3 Malahayati and 6 VS.

If they want bigger ships it will add more power.




182 said:


> guys, pls check abt KRI Bung Tomo main gun system. as i read in some sources. its said NR(nakhoda ragam) class installed with otmel 76 mm super rapid, but i dunno abt sigma corvette.
> 
> abt 76mm gun. well, i dont think navy would let big gun or any fire power use by CG atm. since our CG never use, 20 or 30mm either.
> remember, navy still has future OPV requirements. might be good if they fitted the opv with otmel 76mm, our friendly neighbor did too
> 
> iver class reuse otmel 76mm also. it took from old ships, same gun with VS class. danish navy req the U.S. Mk 45 Mod 4 5 inch gun, but so pricey, its abt $50 million each.



Basically we have 2 CGs viz. KPLP and Bakamla.

KPLP is a part of our Transportation Ministry while Bakamla is the new CG who will back-up our Navy.

Thus the new CG Bakamla ships are able to be installed with bigger naval gun viz. 57 to 76 mm.

While our navy ships will have various naval gun depends on the ship's size.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Btw, oto melara 127/64 allegeritto (light weight) cannon is much cheaper than their bae counterparts, almost 50 percentage less.

And we had long coorperation with Oto Melara sub of Leonardo defense system compared to bae group Naval system so i much expect if Itver acquired most likely it will be Oto Melara products to supply the main cannon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Marine Rouge said:


> Btw, oto melara 127/64 allegeritto (light weight) cannon is much cheaper than their bae counterparts, almost 50 percentage less.
> 
> And we had long coorperation with Oto Melara sub of Leonardo defense system compared to bae group Naval system so i much expect if Itver acquired most likely it will be Oto Melara products to supply the main cannon


I dont know if the navy would want to stock more 127mm round instead of the usual 76mm round .



Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Our former navy Chief Adm. Ade Supandi said that the navy needs 25 units of PKR.
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/berita/540828/komisi-i-tni-al-rapat-soal-pembangunan-arsenal-militer
> 
> The 25 units of PKR is supposed to replace our 16 Parchim, 3 Malahayati and 6 VS.
> 
> If they want bigger ships it will add more power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically we have 2 CGs viz. KPLP and Bakamla.
> 
> KPLP is a part of our Transportation Ministry while Bakamla is the new CG who will back-up our Navy.
> 
> Thus the new CG Bakamla ships are able to be installed with bigger naval gun viz. 57 to 76 mm.
> 
> While our navy ships will have various naval gun depends on the ship's size.


I remember those aswell, but it seems if our navy wants to add another 19 sigma's it'll have to outsource the manufacturing to other shipyards, such as in batam.


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> I dont know if the navy would want to stock more 127mm round instead of the usual 76mm round .




According to some sources from internal Navy itself, our Navy is in dire need of heavier caliber Naval cannon for ground support, otmel 76 mm is too light meanwhile bofors 120 mm cannon is too uncommon in market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Pics of operational cars TNI




























Banyak avanzah dan innovah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

garuda peace keeping unit build temporary operation base, using dirts and HESCO walls















This semi permanent Hesco wall is effective against small arms, grenade even RPG type assault


----------



## 182

Marine Rouge said:


> Pics of operational cars TNI
> 
> Banyak avanzah dan innovah










and this is a rare one


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zargonmuntanu

Marine Rouge said:


> View attachment 546456
> View attachment 546457
> View attachment 546458
> View attachment 546459
> View attachment 546460



wing loong 1???


----------



## barjo

https://www.beritasatu.com/nasional/543115/steadfast-bangun-2-kapal-tni-al

Pontianak, Beritasatu.com - PT Steadfast Marine Tbk mendapatkan pemesanan 2 Kapal Angkatan Laut (KAL) 28 meter (m) dari TNI Angkatan Laut (AL). Pengerjaan armada tersebut ditargetkan paling lama berlangsung dalam kurun waktu 11 bulan sejak Januari 2019.

Pada 15 Maret 2019 dilakukan kegiatan _keel laying_ atau peletakkan lunas 2 KAL 28 m tersebut di galangan kapal Steadfast Marine di Pontianak, Kalimantan Barat. Berita acara _keel laying_ ditandatangani oleh Kepala Dinas Material Angkatan Laut (Kadismatal) Laksamana Pertama TNI Budi Sulistyo dan Direktur Utama PT Steadfast Marine Rudi Kurniawan Logam.

Rudi memaparkan, kontrak 2 KAL 28 m ini disepakati selama 310 hari. Namun, pihaknya optimistis, pengerjaan dua kapal tersebut bisa diselesaikan dalam kurun waktu 280 hari kerja.

"Pembangunan 2 KAL 28 M ini merupakan yang pertama kalinya kami kerjakan untuk TNI AL. Tapi kami yakin bisa memenuhi setiap standarisasi yang sudah ditetapkan oleh TNI AL," kata Rudi dalam keterangan pers yang diterima Beritasatu.com, Jumat (15/3/2019).

Sementara itu, Kadismatal Laksamana Pertama TNI Budi Sulistyo dalam sambutannya, menyatakan, pihaknya optimistis galangan kapal Steadfast Marine mampu menyelesaikan pembangunan kapal sesuai waktu yang sudah disepakati.

"Saya berharap kegiatan pembangunan KAL 28 meter ini dapat terlaksana dengan baik, lancar, tepat waktu, dan tepat mutu, serta memberi manfaat yang besar dalam upaya mempertahankan NKRI," ungkap Budi.

Dia menambahkan, KAL 28 adalah kapal TNI AL yang memiliki fungsi asasi sebagai kapal patroli yang mampu melaksanakan operasi di wilayah perairan Indonesia.



Sumber: BeritaSatu.com

Navy order two 28 meter patrol boats build by steadfast shipyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Skadron untuk Sukhoi Su-35 Mulai Disiapkan di Lanud Iswahjudi*
Yuswantoro
Jum'at, 15 Maret 2019 - 19:18 WIB




Lanud Iswahjudi menyiapkan pembangunan fasilitas Skadron Udara 14, untuk persiapan kedatangan pesawat tempur Sukhoi Su-35. Foto/Ist.

MADIUN - Fasilitas Skadron Udara 14 Lanud Iswahjudi, mulai disiapkan untuk menyambut kedatangan pesawat tempur baru, yakni pesawat Sukhoi Su-35 produksi Rusia.

Kehadiran pesawat jet tempur canggih ini, untuk menggantikan keberadaan pesawat F5 Tiger II, yang kini sudah dipensiunkan setelah puluhan tahun mengabdikan diri menjaga kedaulatan langit nusantara.

Baca Juga:

Sebanyak 500 Pengikut Kiamat Sudah Dekat dari Ponorogo dan Wonogiri
'Saya Bisa Mendengar Teriakan dan Tangisan...'


Persiapan pembangunan fasilitas untuk menyambut kehadiran pesawat baru tersebut, akan ditandai dengan upacara peletakan batu pertama pembangunan fasilitas Skadron Udara 14.

"Rencananya pelaksanaan upacara peletakan batu pertama akan dilakukan pada Senin (18/3/2019) oleh Kepala Staf TNI AU (KASAU) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna," ujar Kepala Penerangan Lanud Iswahjudi, Letkol. Sus. Hamdi Londong Allo.

Dia menyebutkan, Skadron Udara 14 akan menempati bangunan baru di sebelah barat landasan pacu. Upacara peletakan batu pertama yang dilakukan oleh KASAU, merupakan bangunan untuk hanggar pesawat.
ADVERTISEMENT


"Selain hanggar, fasilitas yang akan dibangun untuk Skadron Udara 14 meliputi taxi way, appron, shelter, dan fasilitas pendukung lainnya," ungkapnya.

Dia juga menyebutkan, untuk tahun 2019 ini pembangunan akan difokuskan untuk penyelesaian taxi way dan appron. Penyelesaian pembangunan dilanjutkan pada tahun 2020, untuk selter dan hanggar, serta fasilitas pendukung lainnya.

https://jatim.sindonews.com/read/84...mulai-disiapkan-di-lanud-iswahjudi-1552651401

Preparation to build new infrastructure for SU35 fleet will commence at Monday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

One can find remnants of Allies tanks like Amtrack in West Papua, 

*Saksi Bisu Perang Dunia II di Tengah Hutan Papua*
*Bona* - detikTravel




Tank sisa Perang Dunia II di Tambrauw (Bonauli/detikcom)




*Bikar* - Tambrauw di Papua Barat, mulai pamer pariwisata. Pernah jadi pangkalan militer Amerika Serikat waktu Perang Dunia II, Tambrauw punya sisa tank di tengah hutan.

Bicara alam, Indonesia timur seperti Papua memang tak ada duanya. Salah satunya Kabupaten Tambrauw di Papua Barat. Selain lekuk alam yang eksotis, Tambrauw punya wisata sejarah yang tak ada di tempat lain.

Dalam Press Tour 2019 bersama Kementerian Pariwisata, detikcom bersama rombongan media dari Jakarta menjelajahi hutan Tambrauw, pekan lalu. Di tengah hutan Distrik Bikar, Kampung Es Mambo,Tambrauw ada sebuah wisata sejarah.





Bukan berbentuk museum, wisata sejarah ini justru ada di tengah hutan. Inilah tank-tank peninggalan Amerika Serikat yang jadi saksi bisu Perang Dunia II saat itu.

Kok bisa ada tank di Papua Barat?




Foto: (Bonauli/detikcom)


"Tambrauw menjadi pangkalan militer Amerika Serikat di wilayah Samudera Pasifik melawan Jepang," ujar Mesak Matulasak Yekwam, memimpin perjalanan menuju tempat tank.

Menurut cerita, Sekutu mendarat di sepanjang pantai utara Papua Barat untuk menemukan jejak Jepang. Untuk mempersiapkan perang, Sekutu membawa tank dan helikopter ke Tambrauw.

"Dulu tank dan helikopter bisa gampang ditemukan di pinggir pantai atau jalan. Sekarang sudah tidak ada karena dipotong-potong dan dijual oleh warga" ungkap Mesak.

Kini hanya ada 3 titik di Hutan Bikar yang tersisa. Untuk sampai di sini, wisatawan bisa berkendara dari Sausapor selama 40 menit.

Posisi tank berada sekitar 50 meter dari jalan pinggir hutan. Ada sebuah pos jaga yang menjadi tanda pintu masuk menuju tank-tank tersebut.




Foto: (Bonauli/detikcom)


Hanya treking selama 5 menit, wisatawan sudah sampai di area tank. Ada beberapa warga yang bekerja sama dengan pemda untuk merawat tank-tank ini.

Salah satunya adalah Ishak Yekese. Ishak menjadi generesi kedua yang tahu soal keberadaaan tank-tank Sekutu di dalam hutan.

"Ayah saya itu direkruit Sekutu untuk jadi tentara mereka membatu mengusir Jepang, " kata Ishak.

Semasa kecil, Ishak sudah mendengar cerita soal Perang Dunia II. Ayah Ishak bercerita kepadanya bahwa saat itu Sekutulah yang membantu penduduk Papua untuk melawan Jepang.

"Jepang itu kasar sekali, suka main pukul. Sekutu membantu masyarakat Papua untuk mengusir Jepang dari sini," cerita Ishak.

Di titik pertama, ada 5 tank yang bisa traveler lihat. Walau sudah tidak utuh, tapi tank ini menjadi bukti kekuatan Sekutu.

Empat tank diduga artileri dan satu tank diduga amfibi. Bagian dalam tank sudah tidak ada, tersisa roda dan gigi rantai saja. Ada juga sebuah botol kaca yang diduga milik sekutu waktu berada di dalam tank.




Foto: (Bonauli/detikcom)


"Tank-tank ini memang sengaja dirusak oleh Sekutu. Sehingga tak ada yang datang dan menggunakannya lagi," jelas Wakil Bupati Tambrauw.

Bukti lubang tembakan terlihat jelas di sisi-sisi tank. Salah satu tank bahkan memiliki tali tambang yang diduga menjadi alat bantu untuk membawa tank masuk ke hutan.

Di spot ini, tank-tank sudah lumayan bersih dari tumbuhan. Namun pohon-pohon besar yang sudah ada di tengah tank memang sengaja tidak dihilangkan agar tidak merusak tank.

"Nantinya akan dibangun treking ke sini dan museum. Ada menara pandang jadi wisatawan lihat tank dari atas," ungkap Mesak.

*BACA JUGA: Keajaiban Bukit Jaring Laba-laba di Tambrauw*

Setelah puas di titik pertama, traveler bisa melanjutkan perjalanan ke spot kedua. Tank di tempat ini tidak jauh berbeda dengan spot pertama.

Juga berjarak 50 meter ke dalam hutan, spot kedua memiliki 4 tank yang ditutupi oleh tumbuhan. Ishak bercerita bagaimana dulu warga sekitar berusaha untuk menjual bagian-bagian tank ini.

"Besi tua kan mahal, jadi warga berebut untuk potong ini tank buat dijual," ungkap Ishak.

Titik terakhir tidak sempat dikunjungi karena berada jauh ke dalam hutan. Untuk bisa sampai di spot ketiga, wisatawanbisa membutuhkan waktu seharian.

Menurut warga, trek yang ada di spot ketiga lebih menantang dan sulit. Selain tank, terdapat juga bangkai helikopter milik Sekutu.




Foto: (Bonauli/detikcom)


Meskipun masih tahap pengerjaan, namun wisatawan sudah bisa datang dan berkunjung ke sini. Caranya, traveler bisa membeli tiket sebesar Rp 50.000 per orang di Tourist Information Center (TIC). TIC bisa traveler temukan di Bandara Douglas McArthur Werur, Sausapor dan Bandara Domine Eduard Osok, Sorong.

"Masalah akses masuk perlu kehati-hatian, saya keberatan kalau ada alat berat yang masuk nanti merusak. Nanti ada rencana penghubung jalan, warga juga bantu menjaga dan merawat," ujar Abraham Mayor, Kadispar Tambrauw.




Foto: (Bonauli/detikcom)


*(wsw/aff)*


----------



## Nike

*Pesawat F-16 TNI AU Diupgrade, Dilengkapi Bom Canggih JDAM*

16 Maret 2019





Empat F-16Â/B tengah menjalani program EMLU - Falcon STAR (photo : TNI AU)

TEMPO.CO, Magetan - Sebanyak empat pesawat F-16 A/B Block 15 TNI AU menjalani peremajaan di hanggar Skadron Teknik (Skatek) 042 Lanud Iswahjudi, Kabupaten Magetan, Jawa Timur. Satu di antaranya ditargetkan rampung pada Juni – Juli 2019.

Komandan Skatek 042 Lanud Iswahjudi, Mayor Tek Agustinus Subagio, mengatakan bahwa program peremajaan pesawat F-16 itu merupakan proyek Enhanced Mid-Life Update (EMLU) – The Falcon Structural Augmentation Rodmap (Falcon STAR). Pelaksanaannya berlangsung sejak September 2017.

“Ini merupakan dua program yang dijadikan satu agar waktunya lebih efisien,” kata Subagio, Kamis, 15 Maret 2019.

Menurut dia, puluhan teknisi dari TNI Angkatan Udara dan PT Dirgantara Indonesia terlibat dalam proyek tersebut. Para personel itu melakukan sejumlah pekerjaan, seperti pencopotan panel maupun komponen pesawat, melakukan monitoring, kontrol, dan evaluasi.

“Ada dua sampai tiga orang dari Lockheed Martin (produsen pesawat F-16 asal Amerika) yang membantu supervisi,” ujar dia.





GBU-54 bom Laser JDAM (photo : Combat Workshop)

Pekerjaan itu, Subagio melanjutkan, bakal berlangsung selama beberapa tahun ke depan. Sebab, jumlah total pesawat F-16 A/B Block 15 yang harus di-upgrade sebanyak 10 unit. Seluruh alat utama sistem persenjataan itu dibeli dalam Program Peace Bima Sena pada tahun 1989.

“Setelah ini (di-upgrade), usia terbang pesawat akan lebih panjang antara 15,20 bahkan 25 tahun ke depan,” kata Subagio kepada Tempo.

Adapun sistem avionik yang diperbaharui melalui proyek EMLU-Falcon STAR, seperti pemasangan Rudal Beyond Range yang memiliki jangkauan lebih dari 30 kilometer. Juga, Fire Control Radar dan JDAM (Joint Direct Attack Munition) yang merupakan bom dengan dilengkapi pemandu laser.

Untuk pengadaan spare part, Komandan Skatek 042 menjelaskan, ada dua tipe kontrak dalam proyek EMLU-Falcon Star ini. Pertama menggunakan mekanisme dengan mitra alias Direct Commercial Sales (DCS) dan Foreign Military Sales (FMS) atau Government to Government.

Subagio yang juga sekretaris proyek EMLU-Falcon STAR mengaku bangga dengan pekerjaan itu. Sebab, mampu meningkatkan kemampuan para teknisi TNI Angkatan Udara. Apalagi, pekerjaan itu baru pertama dilakukan. “Kalau di luar negeri, pekerjaan ini masuk depot maintenance,” ujar dia. 

(Tempo)

mid life upgrade and modernization F16 OCU TNI au including installation of new electronic parts and module along with capability to bring stand off weapons and JDAM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia to receive ZOKA torpedo countermeasures for Nagapasa submarines*

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - Jane's Navy International
14 March 2019





An effector from Aselsan's ZOKA range of torpedo countermeasure jammers and decoys. Source: Aselsan

*Key Points*

• Indonesia's Nagapasa-class submarines will be equipped with jammers and decoys from Turkish company Aselsan
• The equipment will provide the vessels with protection and deception capabilities against hostile torpedoes

Turkish defence electronics company Aselsan is supplying its ZOKA range of acoustic torpedo countermeasure jammers and decoys for the Indonesian Navy's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL's) submarines, a spokesperson from the company has confirmed with Jane's .

Aselsan declined to reveal the submarine type that the jammers and decoys would be deployed from, but subsequent verifications by Jane's with TNI-AL sources have established that the equipment will go on board the service's Nagapasa (Type 209/1400)-class diesel-electric boats (SSKs)

The ZOKA line of effectors consists of jammers and acoustic decoys that can operate in active, passive, and combined modes. The jammers emit noises that have been designed to saturate the acoustic operating frequencies of known torpedoes, thus masking its host submarine's movements from hostile munitions.

Meanwhile, its decoys can be programmed to simulate the acoustic and hydrographic characteristics of its host submarine, with the aim of deceiving and leading away torpedoes that may have locked on to the boat. These acoustic and hydrographic characteristics can be customised specifically to match those of the host submarine.

Indonesia acquired three Type 209/1400 boats from South Korean company Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) in 2011. The country has received two boats in the class, Nagapasa (403) and Ardadedali (404), and is awaiting launch of the final submarine, Alugoro (405).

The platform has an overall length of 61.2 m, an overall beam of 6.25 m, and a hull draught of 5.5 m. Each boat will be equipped with the ELAC KaleidoScope integrated submarine sonar suite from Wärtsilä ELAC Nautik.


https://www.janes.com/article/87238/indones...pasa-submarines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Russians are Trying to Squeeze Out Ukrainian Weapons from Indonesia*

16 Maret 2019





TNI AU's Su-27 fighter (photo : TribunNews)

Comrade Petukhov strongly warns the Indonesian Marshal against placing in Ukraine orders for the repair of aircraft, including the AL-31F engines for the Su-27. Petukhov said that the certification of Ukrainian enterprises for compliance with the current technical documentation was not made.

Changes and additions to the documentation available at these enterprises, including the AL-31F engine, have not been made since 1991. It is separately emphasized that the Russian side "will not be able to bear responsibility for the operation of such aircraft."

Pavel Bukin, General Director of the Ukroboronprom Group of Companies, considers the assertion about the developer’s exclusive right to influence the maintenance of the implemented aviation technology to be dubious and confirms attempts to put pressure on Ukraine by the Russian Federation.




AL-31F engine for Su-27 fighter (photo : Censor)

“Such letters are an attempt to oust Ukraine from promising international markets,” says the head of the concern. Our country is a strong player in the market for repairing, maintaining airworthiness and modernizing aircraft, including those developed in other states. the plant "Motor" performs a contract for the repair of aircraft engines for the Indonesian Air Force. Therefore, the Russians are trying to put pressure on Ukraine’s friends and partners in Indonesia and other countries.

We have the necessary technical documentation for the maintenance and overhaul, the extension of the flight range of military aircraft of a wide model range - MiG, Sukhoi, Ilyushin, Mil, Kamov. Such rights are not retroactive, and the Russian Federation has no legal basis for requiring additional licensing from Ukraine.

In matters of military aviation regulation, each country-operator establishes its own rules and makes changes to its design. A marker of its independence is the sufficiency of the scientific, technical, design and production potential. Complaints of developers or manufacturers, in this case Russian, are irrelevant.

Let me also remind you of the double standards of the Russian Federation. There, a number of steps were taken in terms of promoting the repair and modernization of the An-family aircraft in the external markets. The Russian Federation approved a general decision of the Ministry of Defense and the Ministry of Industry and Trade, which defines the institutions responsible for the design support in the operation of Ukrainian-made aircraft."

(Censor)


----------



## Nike

See this Instagram post by @thaleadadisini

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Second prototype of N219

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

Credit: lembag keris


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

So many patrol vessels of KPLP, BAKAMLA and KKP but they lacked armaments for defense purpose, they should be armed with 35 mm cannon or 30 mm ones automatic gun

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

Testing P500L bomb made in Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

See this Instagram photo by @nanangadisiswoyo

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*Soedirman University Receive Tank AMX-13 APC*
*



*
*



*

*Matamatanews.com, PURWOKERTO -Prof. Dr. Hibnu Nugroho, SH., M. Hum as Vice Rector Unsod Public Sector and Finance revealed that as a university that bears the name of the Great General Sudirman academic community must understand the history and struggle of the Great Commander (pangsar) General Sudirman, the values of love for the homeland and the nation become integral part in the work ethic. To commemorate the values of the Indonesian nation kejuangan then Unsoed initiated request to Headquarters (HQ) Indonesian Army (TNI) to donate one of the main tools of weapons systems (defense equipment) *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*GARUDA - Latihan Lanud Iswahjudi*
*home base: Squadron 3(f-16) & 15(t-15)*
*Awaiting Sukhoi-35 to join the fight club*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

Translated excerpts from the article.

*Indonesian army asks Avibras for technology to manufacture the Astros II System rockets *

February 25, 2019
By Roberto Lopes
Special to the Ground Forces

The Indonesian magazine Angkasa Review ("Space Magazine") revealed in its issue earlier this month that a delegation from that Asian country's army leadership, led by Deputy Chief of Staff Major General Tatang Sulaiman , was recently at the premises of Avibras Indústria Aeroespacial SA, in São José dos Campos, to negotiate the production of the rocket manufacturing technology of the MLRS (Multiple Launch Rocket System) Astros II - Area Saturation Artillery weapon that for 30 years constitutes the main product of the Brazilian company.

The visit is worthy of note because General Sulaiman, who will turn 57 on April 1, will still be in command of his Force in 2019, replacing General Mulyono (an official who also visited Avibras last year).

*At the company's facility, General Sulaiman was introduced to the design and mock-ups of the AV-TM 300, also known as MTC (Tactical Cruise Missile) -300, which Avibras also tries to sell to Indonesians. 

The expectation is that an Astros launcher truck will be able to carry two cruise missiles, each equipped with an explosive warhead of 200 kg. *

The vector has been developed for about 20 years for the Brazilian Land Force and, according to military sources and the Industrial Defense Base (IDB), it would have had its original proposal modified (at the request of the Army itself) to reach 500 targets km away - always with a high margin of precision.





AV-TM 300 at Avibras

*Armored Trucks* - In early April 2018, Indonesian Army Chief of Staff General Mulyono and the General Director of Pindad, Indonesia's main arms industry, Abraham Mose met with Avibras, to examine the deepening of cooperation between the parties.

The Mulyono Force predicts that it will need 3,000 Astros System rockets - for training and real employment - and, therefore, prioritizes the production of these vectors in its territory.

The plan is to build them at the Pindad Corporation ammunition plant in the town of Turen, in the vicinity of the city of Malang, the second most populous in the Indonesian province of East Java. Only the rocket launcher tubes would continue to be provided by Avibras.

According to a report published by the website liputan6.com, which reproduces the well-known TV news, liputan6, the Indonesian Army intends even to manufacture armored trucks launching Astros rockets (it is not known whether with plans also provided by Avibras).

https://www.forte.jor.br/2019/02/25...ra-fabricar-os-foguetes-do-sistema-astros-ii/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia amid Asia-Pacific's aircraft carrier growth*
17th Mar 2019 17:47





The Spratly Islands in South China Sea. (AFP)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - In December last year, Japan announced its intention to convert its Izumo-class "helicopter destroyers" into full-fledged aircraft carriers, capable of handling F-35B short-takeoff, vertical-launch stealth jets. This news comes as no surprise since suspicion over the true purpose of Japan's "helicopter destroyer" has been on the minds of neighboring countries and military analysts alike ever since the vessel's commissioning in 2015. But, apart from all the controversy surrounding Japan's decision, this latest news has highlighted the growing trend of aircraft carrier construction in Asia Pacific. As one of the world's most important regions, the Pacific has seen a growth of aircraft carrier construction and acquisition by regional navies.

Looking back two decades ago, the balance of power in Pacific navies especially in the field of aircraft carrier is very different from today. Aside from the US and Thailand, no other regional navies operated any aircraft carrier or large flat deck amphibious vessels. Fast forward two decades later, the Pacific is teeming with aircraft carriers. Currently, there are 12 flattops operating or under construction by five regional navies in the Pacific, not counting those operated by the United States Pacific Fleet. Those numbers consist of three owned by China (1 operational + 2 under construction), two by Australia, two by South Korea (1 operational + 1 under construction), four by Japan and one by Thailand. Even the neighboring Indian Ocean power, India, has one carrier operational and one under construction. So, this raises the question as to why regional navies in the Asia-Pacific region are pursuing or upgrading their carrier capabilities?

The rising regional tensions brought by multiple territorial disputes and also an increasingly assertive China can be seen as one of the reasons of the growth of aircraft carrier "population" in the Asia-Pacific region. The presence of territorial disputes like in the South China Sea and the East China Sea has driven regional military powers to upgrade their capabilities in order to secure their respective claims in the disputed region. The geographical nature of the Pacific, a region separated by vast amount of water puts an emphasis on the importance of navies in any conflict. And with disputes situated in far flung island chains, navies will need a robust power projection capability in order to secure such territories. And, talking about power projection capabilities, aircraft carriers have always been the premier tool of power projection in the realm of naval combat.

Their ability to strike deep into an adversary’s territory via the use of fighter jets and helicopters has always been the main power of aircraft carriers. Strikes made by US navy carrier borne fighters in Vietnam and Iraq are just some of the many examples of such practice. Furthermore, their ability to provide air cover for fleets operating with them has enabled navies to conduct distant blue water operations, independent from the reliance of ground based fighter jets for protection. With these benefits, it is clear that an aircraft carrier is a very powerful tool of power projection.

Looking into the context of Asia Pacific, it is clear that regional navies had those in mind when pursuing their carrier capabilities. Looking at China for example, its ambition to become the primary naval force in the Pacific puts it head to head with the US Pacific Fleet. Without carrier support, the People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) ships operating in blue water regions face a great disadvantage against the US Navy, with the 7th fleet alone having three aircraft carriers (Navy Times, 2017). Furthermore Chinese territorial claims in the South China Sea and East China Sea require its navy to be able to project power into these regions. In the case of the South China Sea, the distant range of it from mainland China would put a great strain on China’s capability on providing effective air cover over the territory in the event of armed conflict.

The construction of artificial islands in the South China Sea is a logical answer to that problem. But even then, China's power projection capability in the South China Sea can be disrupted, since island bases while unsinkable can be blockaded and isolated. So, the solution is, of course, having those bases working in conjunction with aircraft carriers. Having aircraft carriers operating in the South China Sea supported by aircraft from artificial island bases will almost certainly secure China's control over the South China Sea.

In the case of Japan, the need to counter an increasingly powerful and assertive China has been one of the main motivations of it to build its carrier capability. The planned conversion of the Izumo-class in order to operate F-35B stealth fighters will provide Japan with a powerful tool to contest China in territorial disputes in the East China Sea. Furthermore, having aircraft carriers armed with stealth jets will also serve as insurance for Japan against the crippling of its airforce in the event of armed conflict with China. China's vast arsenal of cruise and ballistic missiles put many of Japan's airbases at risk. Having aircraft carriers will mitigate those risks, since attacking highly mobile platform will be far more difficult than striking stationary targets like airbases.

And likewise, South Korea's effort to build its carrier capabilities has also been influenced by the rapid naval buildup of its neighbor, and the presence of territorial dispute with Japan. The construction of its two Dokdo-class helicopter carriers is part of the nation's plan to expand its blue water capabilities in order to counter both China and Japan, and also address the traditional threat from North Korea.

Meanwhile, in the case of Australia, the shortcomings in its power projection capability during the 1999 military operation in East Timor have been the driving force of it for acquiring the Canberra-class amphibious assault ships. These ships, which are capable of landing thousands of marines ashore and backed up by dozens of helicopters, will also enable Australia to project power into distant regions in the Pacific.

With the Pacific becoming more crowded with aircraft carriers and increased power projection capabilities, how should small to medium sized navies like Indonesia respond? As of right now, taking part in the "carrier race" is clearly not an option for Indonesia. But, the fact that the increased power projection capabilities provided by these aircraft carriers serve as a potential threat for Indonesia cannot also be ignored.

While Indonesia is not a claimant state in the South China Sea dispute, China's inclusion of part of Indonesia's exclusive economic zone (EEZ) in the Natuna Sea into the 9 dashed line is a cause for concern. China's reluctance of confirming its stance towards the issue further aggravates the ambiguity of China's intention towards Indonesia's EEZ. What is clear is, China has a growing military capability in the South China Sea, and has the intention to control the region.

As stated before, the presence of PLAN aircraft carriers, supported by island bases in the South China Sea, represents a significant power projection capability in the region. Indonesia, as one of the countries in the region that has the potential of being faced with such power projection capability, must remain vigilant. Asymmetric means for countering China's power projection capability such as through the development of Anti-Access/Area Denial (A2/AD) capabilities in the Natuna can be a possible option for Indonesia's military development in the future.

But, for the meantime, Indonesia should keep a watchful eye towards the growth of aircraft carriers and power projection capabilities in the Asia-pacific region. With increasing competition between regional navies undoubtedly fuelling tensions, it is up to every country in the region, including Indonesia, to actively strive to maintain peace, and keep the tensions from boiling into open conflicts.


_*M.Teguh Ariffaiz Nasution_ is a graduate of the University of Indonesia's international relations department.


_*The views and opinions expressed on this page are those of the authors and do not necessarily reflect the official policy or position of ANTARA News Agency_
Reporter: M. Teguh A. Nasution*

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/122746/indonesia-amid-asia-pacifics-aircraft-carrier-growth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

dropping logistick excercise











Weekend edition








Dont be mistaken they are member of Airforce as part of Air Force One crew member

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

forcedown excercise TNI AU 












<iframe src="https://m.detik.com/20detik/embed/190317067" frameborder="0" width="420" scrolling="no" allowfullscreen="true" height="236"></iframe>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jatosint

Marine Rouge said:


> dropping logistick excercise
> View attachment 547121
> View attachment 547122
> View attachment 547123
> 
> 
> Weekend edition
> 
> View attachment 547124
> View attachment 547125
> 
> Dont be mistaken they are member of Airforce as part of Air Force One crew member
> 
> View attachment 547126
> View attachment 547127
> View attachment 547128



I think it's time for the air force to start acquiring Joint Precision Airdrop System (JPADS) or other similar system. It will be very useful for supplying our troops operating in rural/thick forrest area like the border task force in Kalimantan/Papua forest or the counterinsurgency/counter terrorism task force currently operating in Sulawesi/Papua


----------



## MacanJawa

greeting my fellow indonesian, there any update on nasams 2?


----------



## 182

*KMC Komando 18m by PT. Tesco Indomaritim
this is different camo, awesome 





2019 TNI-AD Visit PT. Tesco Indomaritim

NEW KMC Komando boat for Indonesian Army( TNI-AD)





welding inspection






more KMC komando in production line





did anyone knows, how many KMC Komando our army req.? 
seems they never stop ordering this komando boats, it's been more than 4 years.
hey what's up tank boat. would be great combo with KMC 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

This video depict TNI AD member effort to help an infant during great flood in Papua recently

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Ceremony to build SU35 base

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

unamid police force in Darfur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Marine Rouge said:


> View attachment 547446
> unamid police force in Darfur



It's been a while since TNI/Polri use SS-series in Africa/Lebanon, or other countries which have different climate with Indonesia.

I wonder if there is any feedback from TNI/Polri to Pindad about SS-series performance in those countries, especially in dessert condition, and if there are any improvements made by Pindad based on that feedback

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Again, illegal vietnamese fish poachers get caught by indonesian authorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 182

*Saab, Airbus, Boeing, Sign in, the Air Force AWACS Aircraft Candidates, Who will selected?*

*airbus*
*



*

*saab*
*



*

*boeing*
*



*

Three major manufacturers, namely air Saab of Sweden, Airbus of Europe and Boeing of the United States, certainly into the list of potential suppliers are being sought AWACS aircraft by Indonesian Air Force.

AWACS or _Airborne Early Warning and Control System_ is a radar system flew the mission early warning and air control in the air.

An aircraft with AWACS capability are able to detect air crafts, ships, and vehicles in the distance and then do the command and control of the battle space in air operations by directing the fighters to target locked.

The option of the three major manufacturers has informed by Air Force Chief Marshal Yuyu Sutisna to editors and reporters at the VIP lounge Lanud Adi Sucipto, Yogyakarta, on Tuesday (19/03/2019).

"We have not decided yet, because it belonged to the 3rd Strategic Plan of TNI which starts next year, but we already see and listen to the presentation of the three manufacturers related to the aircraft offered," says Air Force Chief.

Strategic Plan (Strategic Plan) TNI is the application of the MEF program ( _Minimum Essential Force)_ which is a breakthrough the government on the subject of the national defense strategy.

Set within the National Medium Term Development Plan (RPJMN 2010-2014), MEF is the mandate of national development in the field of defense and security.

MEF implementation of the Strategic Plan is divided into three, namely Strategic Plan 1: 2010-2014 Strategic Plan 2: 2015-2019, and the third Strategic Plan: 2020-2024.

MEF main target is to build a major component of the military to achieve the minimum core strength as the ideal defense posture and respected both at regional and international level.

Emphasis is given to the minimum word that refers to the fact that the MEF is not directed to the concept of an arms race as well as the development strategy for winning the war power in total, but rather as a form of basic force that meet certain standards and have a deterrent effect.

Although entry into the Strategic Plan III, related to the procurement of this AWACS aircraft Marshal Yuyu claims remain set it up from now on.

Air Force Chief mention one example systems offered Saab is _erieye_ .

The radar system _erieye_ is _Airborne Early Warning and Control System_ (AEW & C) developed by Saab Electronic Defense Systems of Sweden.

_Erieye_ uses radar technology AESA ( _active electronically scanned array_ ). System _erieye_ used on various platforms such aircraft as Saab 340 and Embraer R-99. Recently implemented even Bombardier Global 6000 as _Globaleye_ .

Only recently added Air Force Chief, procurement of surveillance aircraft (AWACS) and tanker aircraft into the Strategic Plan III.

"But we've entered, I began the process of now with the hope to accelerate that does not happen (the buildup of procurement-Red) as it is now, we explore from now and it is expected that in January 2020 the budget exists, we direct the process. In order to achieve timely, "said Yuyu explain in detail.

three of manufacturers that offered, to present all the information that has been presented factory representatives gathered at the Air Force procurement.

"Saab could used various aircraft platforms and radar, while Boeing and Airbus aircraft from them," said Yuyu.

"It's all in Srena exposure and in my office, i have take peek, but all must be a process and I can not decide for themselves. Now that I can form a team that could help determine the choice of the type of defense equipment is needed, "he described.

According Yuyu, since he formed the Assembly became Air Force Chief Procurement Council and abbreviated Wantuada. The trial, led by Air Force Chief was attended by all senior officers and 1 star 2 and related colonel.

"The trial convey what is required according to the needs of users," said Yuyu.

"Related AWACS, to Wantuada Strategic Plan has not been implemented due to enter next year, so that the presentation of their new listening and dikolek in Disada (Procurement Department of the Air Force)," said Air Force Chief Marshal Yuyu Sutisna.

We look forward to next year, where the selection will be dropped by the Air Force.

Text: beny adrian/mylesat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## initial_d

Boeing E-7 wedgetail please


182 said:


> *Saab, Airbus, Boeing Sign AWACS Radar Aircraft Air Force Candidates, Who Selected?*
> 
> *airbus*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *saab*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *boeing*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Three major manufacturers, namely air Saab of Sweden, Airbus of Europe and Boeing of the United States, certainly into the list of potential suppliers are being sought AWACS aircraft Air Force.
> 
> AWACS or _Airborne Early Warning and Control System_ is a radar system flew the mission early warning and air control in the air.
> 
> Capable aircraft capable of detecting AWACS aircraft, ships, and vehicles in the distance and then do the command and control of the battle space in air operations by directing the fighters to target locked.
> 
> The choice of the three major manufacturers have delivered Air Force Chief Marshal Yuyu Sutisna told editors and reporters at the VIP lounge Lanud Adi Sucipto, Yogyakarta, on Tuesday (19/03/2019).
> 
> "We have not decided yet, because it belonged to the III Army Strategic Plan which starts next year, but we already see and listen to the presentation of the three plants was associated air has to offer," says Air Force Chief.
> 
> Strategic Plan (Strategic Plan) TNI is the application of the MEF program ( _Minimum Essential Force)_ which is a breakthrough the government on the subject of the national defense strategy.
> 
> Set within the National Medium Term Development Plan (RPJMN 2010-2014), MEF is the mandate of national development in the field of defense and security.
> 
> MEF implementation of the Strategic Plan is divided into three, namely Strategic Plan 1: 2010-2014 Strategic Plan 2: 2015-2019, and the third Strategic Plan: 2020-2024.
> 
> MEF main target is to build a major component of the military to achieve the minimum core strength as the ideal defense posture and respected both at regional and international level.
> 
> Emphasis is given to the minimum word that refers to the fact that the MEF is not directed to the concept of an arms race as well as the development strategy for winning the war power in total, but rather as a form of basic force that meet certain standards and have a deterrent effect.
> 
> Although entry into the Strategic Plan III, related to the procurement of this AWACS aircraft Marshal Yuyu claims remain set it up from now on.
> 
> Air Force Chief mention one example systems offered Saab is _erieye_ .
> 
> The radar system _erieye_ is _Airborne Early Warning and Control System_ (AEW & C) developed by Saab Electronic Defense Systems of Sweden.
> 
> _Erieye_ uses radar technology AESA ( _active electronically scanned array_ ). System _erieye_ used on various platforms such aircraft as Saab 340 and Embraer R-99. Recently implemented even Bombardier Global 6000 as _Globaleye_ .
> 
> Only recently added Air Force Chief, procurement of surveillance aircraft (AWACS) and tanker aircraft into the Strategic Plan III.
> 
> "But we've entered, I began the process of now with the hope to accelerate that does not happen (the buildup of procurement-Red) as it is now, we explore from now and it is expected that in January 2020 the budget exists, we direct the process. In order to achieve timely, "said Yuyu explain in detail.
> 
> Of the three manufacturers that offer, to present all the information that has been presented factory representatives gathered at the Air Force procurement.
> 
> "Saab could be the best of nowhere and radar where, while Boeing and Airbus aircraft from them," said Yuyu.
> 
> "It's all in Srena exposure and in my office, peep-peep already was, but all must be a process and I can not decide for themselves. Now that I can form a team that could help determine the choice of the type of defense equipment is needed, "he described.
> 
> According Yuyu, since he formed the Assembly became Air Force Chief Procurement Council and abbreviated Wantuada. The trial, led by Air Force Chief was attended by all senior officers and 1 star 2 and related colonel.
> 
> "The trial convey what is required according to the needs of users," said Yuyu.
> 
> "Related AWACS, to Wantuada Strategic Plan has not been implemented due to enter next year, so that the presentation of their new listening and dikolek in Disada (Procurement Department of the Air Force)," said Air Force Chief Marshal Yuyu Sutisna.
> 
> We look forward to next year, where the selection will be dropped by the Air Force.
> 
> Text: beny adrian/mylesat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

If we got wedgetail it will boost our aerial surveillance capability a lot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

182 said:


> *Saab, Airbus, Boeing Sign AWACS Radar Aircraft Air Force Candidates, Who Selected?*
> 
> *airbus*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *saab*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *boeing*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Three major manufacturers, namely air Saab of Sweden, Airbus of Europe and Boeing of the United States, certainly into the list of potential suppliers are being sought AWACS aircraft Air Force.
> 
> AWACS or _Airborne Early Warning and Control System_ is a radar system flew the mission early warning and air control in the air.
> 
> Capable aircraft capable of detecting AWACS aircraft, ships, and vehicles in the distance and then do the command and control of the battle space in air operations by directing the fighters to target locked.
> 
> The choice of the three major manufacturers have delivered Air Force Chief Marshal Yuyu Sutisna told editors and reporters at the VIP lounge Lanud Adi Sucipto, Yogyakarta, on Tuesday (19/03/2019).
> 
> "We have not decided yet, because it belonged to the III Army Strategic Plan which starts next year, but we already see and listen to the presentation of the three plants was associated air has to offer," says Air Force Chief.
> 
> Strategic Plan (Strategic Plan) TNI is the application of the MEF program ( _Minimum Essential Force)_ which is a breakthrough the government on the subject of the national defense strategy.
> 
> Set within the National Medium Term Development Plan (RPJMN 2010-2014), MEF is the mandate of national development in the field of defense and security.
> 
> MEF implementation of the Strategic Plan is divided into three, namely Strategic Plan 1: 2010-2014 Strategic Plan 2: 2015-2019, and the third Strategic Plan: 2020-2024.
> 
> MEF main target is to build a major component of the military to achieve the minimum core strength as the ideal defense posture and respected both at regional and international level.
> 
> Emphasis is given to the minimum word that refers to the fact that the MEF is not directed to the concept of an arms race as well as the development strategy for winning the war power in total, but rather as a form of basic force that meet certain standards and have a deterrent effect.
> 
> Although entry into the Strategic Plan III, related to the procurement of this AWACS aircraft Marshal Yuyu claims remain set it up from now on.
> 
> Air Force Chief mention one example systems offered Saab is _erieye_ .
> 
> The radar system _erieye_ is _Airborne Early Warning and Control System_ (AEW & C) developed by Saab Electronic Defense Systems of Sweden.
> 
> _Erieye_ uses radar technology AESA ( _active electronically scanned array_ ). System _erieye_ used on various platforms such aircraft as Saab 340 and Embraer R-99. Recently implemented even Bombardier Global 6000 as _Globaleye_ .
> 
> Only recently added Air Force Chief, procurement of surveillance aircraft (AWACS) and tanker aircraft into the Strategic Plan III.
> 
> "But we've entered, I began the process of now with the hope to accelerate that does not happen (the buildup of procurement-Red) as it is now, we explore from now and it is expected that in January 2020 the budget exists, we direct the process. In order to achieve timely, "said Yuyu explain in detail.
> 
> Of the three manufacturers that offer, to present all the information that has been presented factory representatives gathered at the Air Force procurement.
> 
> "Saab could be the best of nowhere and radar where, while Boeing and Airbus aircraft from them," said Yuyu.
> 
> "It's all in Srena exposure and in my office, peep-peep already was, but all must be a process and I can not decide for themselves. Now that I can form a team that could help determine the choice of the type of defense equipment is needed, "he described.
> 
> According Yuyu, since he formed the Assembly became Air Force Chief Procurement Council and abbreviated Wantuada. The trial, led by Air Force Chief was attended by all senior officers and 1 star 2 and related colonel.
> 
> "The trial convey what is required according to the needs of users," said Yuyu.
> 
> "Related AWACS, to Wantuada Strategic Plan has not been implemented due to enter next year, so that the presentation of their new listening and dikolek in Disada (Procurement Department of the Air Force)," said Air Force Chief Marshal Yuyu Sutisna.
> 
> We look forward to next year, where the selection will be dropped by the Air Force.
> 
> Text: beny adrian/mylesat.com


We knew it already c295 aewc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Haaaaa..aaaa...haaa..haatsyiiiiiiii

Iki opo ya, katrangan nang komene tulung diwaca ya...


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 182

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



The LAU-117 Maverick Launcher
remarks: overhauled


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 182

striver44 said:


> We knew it already c295 aewc





initial_d said:


> Boeing E-7 wedgetail please





Marine Rouge said:


> If we got wedgetail it will boost our aerial surveillance capability a lot



i hope next year more candidates will take part in AF selections


----------



## Nike

Hawk Squadron TNI AU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Haaaaa..aaaa...haaa..haatsyiiiiiiii
> 
> Iki opo ya, katrangan nang komene tulung diwaca ya...
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Yoch bener juga toch mas, kui khan cuma W_arangka_ ne tok (overhauled pisan), mugo2x ae keris'e ora katut di overhauled pisan


----------



## 182

ts-1625 with tgm-65g mavs





tgm-65g mavs with LAU-117

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

Pindad launches new machinery, Pindad Excava 50 light excavator









Specifications:
5 ton class
Power 35 kW/2.300 rpm
Max. torque 165 Nm/1.650 rpm
Traveling speed 3,5 km/h
Swing speed 11 rpm
Fuel capacity 75 liter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

@182, @trisna,

Foto ing instagrame ana 3 mbok ya didelok kabeh toh !


----------



## Logam42

Var Dracon said:


> Pindad launches new machinery, Pindad Excava 50 light excavator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specifications:
> 5 ton class
> Power 35 kW/2.300 rpm
> Max. torque 165 Nm/1.650 rpm
> Traveling speed 3,5 km/h
> Swing speed 11 rpm
> Fuel capacity 75 liter


Do you know anyone that uses these Pindad heavy equipment? Live around jakarta & use the highways a lot but yet to see any pindad heavy machinery.

Likewise, are the people who use pindad heavy machinery happy with them?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> @182, @trisna,
> 
> Foto ing instagrame ana 3 mbok ya didelok kabeh toh !



walach mas aku lek nang instagram seng ta delok yoch seng empuk2x kenyal2x enak ae , mosok iyoch nang Instagram delok an ne rudal utowo pelor 



Logam42 said:


> Do you know anyone that uses these Pindad heavy equipment? Live around jakarta & use the highways a lot but yet to see any pindad heavy machinery.
> 
> Likewise, are the people who use pindad heavy machinery happy with them?



*Never heard anyone (or any company) or ever seen any of Pindad heavy machinery.* And IMO Pindad should just focus in it core business instead of diverging too much. For example IIRC Pindad still importing gun barrel from South Korea for all their firearm lineup . It still baffle me as why Pindad or Indonesia gov't doesn't try to get any ToT for firearm barrel particularly rifle barrel


----------



## Var Dracon

trishna_amṛta said:


> walach mas aku lek nang instagram seng ta delok yoch seng empuk2x kenyal2x enak ae , mosok iyoch nang Instagram delok an ne rudal utowo pelor
> 
> 
> 
> *Never heard anyone (or any company) or ever seen any of Pindad heavy machinery.* And IMO Pindad should just focus in it core business instead of diverging too much. For example IIRC Pindad still importing gun barrel from South Korea for all their firearm lineup . It still baffle me as why Pindad or Indonesia gov't doesn't try to get any ToT for firearm barrel particularly rifle barrel



Well, I think the reason why Pindad diverging their product is because they are searching for more profit. Even before this, Pindad has already produced other machineries.... Also mining explosives and railway products. They even make their own electric motors for car, but the car itself hasn't entering production.
The user of Pindad heavy machineries are there... from state-owned corporation to project-related companies... We just don't see it outside that circle too much. I'm not quite sure about marketing, most companies here are more used to foreign products.


----------



## kaka404

pindad has been making commercial product since the 80s... might even be before that.

https://www.pindad.com/commercial-explosives
https://www.pindad.com/alat-berat
https://www.pindad.com/forging-and-casting

the excavator is only one of the newest product. you might've never seen it where you are, but it doesn't mean nobody buys it
https://www.liputan6.com/bisnis/rea...ator-buatan-pindad-untuk-proyek-infrastruktur
theres nothing wrong with having branches in your company. if you just started a company you might wanna focus in one sector but as your company mature you will eventually realized that you should branches out toward different sector. and pindad is not the only defense industry in this world that branches out to sell commercial products.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Logam42 said:


> Do you know anyone that uses these Pindad heavy equipment? Live around jakarta & use the highways a lot but yet to see any pindad heavy machinery.
> 
> Likewise, are the people who use pindad heavy machinery happy with them?


If I remember correctly Ridwan Kamil mentioned something along the line of using this excavator for Citarum river in Kabupaten Bandung.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

LunarSteam said:


> It's been a while since TNI/Polri use SS-series in Africa/Lebanon, or other countries which have different climate with Indonesia.
> 
> I wonder if there is any feedback from TNI/Polri to Pindad about SS-series performance in those countries, especially in dessert condition, and if there are any improvements made by Pindad based on that feedback



SS series is long piston, meaning they will "self cleaning" just like AKM. But that doesn't mean you should neglect the usual maintenance, it just for field maintenance it's not as intensive as those with direct impingement


----------



## Nike

Fn scar for Taipur

See this Instagram post by @military_buzz

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Jatosint

Marine Rouge said:


> Ceremony to build SU35 base
> 
> View attachment 547416
> View attachment 547417
> View attachment 547418
> View attachment 547419



Wait, so the SU-35 wil be based in Java instead of Makassar?


----------



## V3NOM12

LunarSteam said:


> Wait, so the SU-35 wil be based in Java instead of Makassar?



Afaik, Su-35 never intended for Makassar, from beginning it always for F-5 replacement. But yes some news wrote that will be placed in Makassar for time being till its intended base completed


----------



## Jatosint

trishna_amṛta said:


> SS series is long piston, meaning they will "self cleaning" just like AKM. But that doesn't mean you should neglect the usual maintenance, it just for field maintenance it's not as intensive as those with direct impingement



I think it's not just about keeping it clean/Jam-Free, but also other things like their accuracy in hot climate (like G36C case for example), etc.



V3NOM12 said:


> Afaik, Su-35 never intended for Makassar, from beginning it always for F-5 replacement. But yes some news wrote that will be placed in Makassar for time being till its intended base completed



I see


----------



## striver44

V3NOM12 said:


> Afaik, Su-35 never intended for Makassar, from beginning it always for F-5 replacement. But yes some news wrote that will be placed in Makassar for time being till its intended base completed


The base will be completed even before the first su35 enter service..maybe


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Jupiter team in Langkawi Malaysia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 182

URAL TRUCK 6X6 with 14.870 cc & SADKO Next 4x4 with 4.433 cc Off-road Track : Lapangan Offroad PMPP TNI, Sentul - Bogor - Jawa Barat Vehicle : URAL Truk 6x6 Military Spec & SADKO Next 4x4 Military Spec Presented by PT. Rajawali Lintas Kreasi & GAZ Group
warning high voltage!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 182

TEST DRIVE BY ASLOG PANGLIMA TNI ( Laksda TNI Ir. Bambang Nariyono, M.M., ) KENDARAAN : URAL TRUCK 6X6 & SADKO NEXT 4X4 TEMPAT : LAPANGAN OFF-ROAD PMPP TNI, SENTUL - BOGOR






OFFROAD WITH URAL TRUCK & LANDCRUISER 70 SERIES WITH Indonesian National Armed Forces Peacekeeping Maintenance Missions Center & Indonesian National Armed Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 182

*BATALYON KOMANDO 466 PASKHAS - Latihan Sriti Gesit Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin 2019

home of thunder special appearance TS-2702 & skyshield*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

LunarSteam said:


> I think it's not just about keeping it clean/Jam-Free, but also other things like their accuracy in hot climate (like G36C case for example), etc.



I always wonder whether that G36C procurement was mostly due to German political lobbying (included along with Leopard 2 maybe..?). I mean H&K lineup are mostly overrated & grossly overprice anyway , even the MP5 series weren't original design either


----------



## radialv

182 said:


> *BATALYON KOMANDO 466 PASKHAS - Latihan Sriti Gesit Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin 2019
> 
> home of thunder special appearance TS-2702 & skyshield*


finally i've seen 2702 after long time ago, but it is still not clear whether it can fly or only used as a display in this video


----------



## Nike




----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> View attachment 549093



That is so many handbag, belt, and wallet


----------



## pr1v4t33r

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## barjo

pr1v4t33r said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Pakai kuah air asin


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Uhuk uhuk uhuk


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


*PTDI Tawarkan CN235 Gunship di Gelaran LIMA 2019 Malaysia*
March 25, 2019 



PTDI
ANGKASAREVIEW.COM – Langkawi International Maritim And Aerospace (LIMA) Exhibition 2019 di Langkawi, Malaysia akan dibuka Selasa (26/3) dan dilaksanakan hingga Sabtu (30/3). Pameran alutsista kemaritiman dan kedirgantaraan ini akan diselenggarakan di dua tempat terpisah. Pameran maritim di Resort World Langkawi (RWL) dan kedirgantaraan di Mahsuri International Exhibition Centre (MEC).

Sobat AR, dalam gelaran dua tahunan ini PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) kembali hadir untuk meluaskan pemasaran produk unggulannya seperti N219, NC212i, dan CN235 serta jasa MRO (_Maintenance, Repair & Overhaul_). Bertempat di MIEC, PTDI menempati booth di Hall A No. A254.

Dalam kesempatan ini PTDI juga memperkenalkan produk terbarunya berupa pesawat CN235 varian bersenjata. Pesawat yang juga dikenal sebagai CN235_Gunship_ ini tampil dalam model skala.

Berdasar rilis resmi dari Humas PTDI yang diterima Angkasa Review, pesawat CN235 _Gunship_dikembangkan berdasar kebutuhan pasar. Ditawarkan sebagai pesawat dukungan tembakan dari udara untuk pasukan darat (CAS), CSAR (combat SAR), pengawasan laut, dan patroli wilayah perbatasan.

Sebagai g_unship_, pesawat CN235 akan dibekali senjata penggebuk berupa kanon tunggal kaliber 30 mm yang ditempatkan di kabin belakang. Pesenjataan lain yang bisa dibawa berupa tabung roket dan misil udara ke darat yang ditempatkan di gantungan senjata yang berada di rumah roda (sponson).




PTDI
Sobat AR, mengenai kinerjanya CN235 yang dibekali mesin General Electric CT7-9C3 ini bisa dibesut hingga 450 km/jam (kecepatan jelajah). Ketinggian terbang maksimumnya 7.620 m dan jangkauan operasi hingga 4.355 km.

Untuk mewujudkannya PTDI kini tengah membangun sebuah pesawat _Flying Test Bed_ baru.


Saat di konfirmasi oleh Redaksi AR, Humas PTDI Kerry Apriawan mengatakan pesawat akan siap akhir tahun 2019 ini.

“Pesawat akan digunakan untuk promosi penjualan sendiri oleh PTDI,” pungkas pria kelahiran Tanah Pasundan ini.

_Rangga Baswara Sawiyya

http://www.angkasareview.com/2019/0...-cn235-gunship-di-gelaran-lima-2019-malaysia/

Indonesia's Aerospace Industry will build prototype of CN235 gunship._

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

http://tass.com/defense/1050375

The agreement has already been signed, the diplomat stressed 

MAKHACHKALA, March 25. /TASS/. The deliveries of Russian Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets to Indonesia may begin in 2019, Indonesian Ambassador to Russia Mohamad Wahid Supriyadi told TASS on Monday.

"You know, this is a technical issue because the agreement has already been signed. The talk is about its implementation technically because the scheme itself is quite new for us," the ambassador said.

"As you know, this scheme envisages an exchange of some products for other products and I very much hope that it will be implemented in the near future. I hope that this may take place this year," the envoy said, responding to a question about when the deliveries of Su-35 fighters to Indonesia would begin.

When answering a question about the US position on this issue, the Indonesian diplomat said that Jakarta felt certain pressure from Washington.

"But the government has already made a decision for itself and this is an internal issue, an issue of national interests and the decision will naturally be made by us," the envoy said.

The ambassador also said that Russia and Indonesia were working on new projects in the sphere of military and technical cooperation but declined to give any details.

"Annually, a special commission for military and technical cooperation holds its session to discuss current issues," the ambassador said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

indonesia Army peace keeping unit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Uhuk uhuk uhuk
> 
> *PTDI Tawarkan CN235 Gunship di Gelaran LIMA 2019 Malaysia*
> March 25, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> PTDI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTDI



Ditawarkan ke negara mana? Ga mungkin khan ditawarkan secara serius ke "tetangga bin tuan rumah" yang bankrut itu? Bisa2x kalau pun mereka beli kredit nya macet alias ngemplang 

Just stumble upon this video.

Rheinmetall Leopard 2 Indonesia Driver Training Simulator


----------



## 182

inside the kokpit
no update pic for aw101, its very rare nowadays

332





caracal






101

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 182

radialv said:


> finally i've seen 2702 after long time ago, but it is still not clear whether it can fly or only used as a display in this video



I believe that aircraft can fly, why worried the AF paid a lot for its maintenance in jsc 
so far, 2701, 2704 & 2705 were seen flying 
any news about 3001 & 3002?








Saturday, 25 August 2018


----------



## Nike

I bet because total tonnage of our newly launched LPD and several LSTs is quite large







Ini gambar keren

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 182

PERKASA Exercise “B” 2019 In MAKASSAR

KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai-332






TS-3007 & TS-3010 Taxi To Runway 31

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> I bet because total tonnage of our newly launched LPD and several LSTs is quite large



All our LPD and LST are on the lightweight size, that total displacement is due to the *quantity *of our naval assets.


----------



## mandala

KRI 405 being moved to Surabaya Dock at PT PAL Shipyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jatosint

Marine Rouge said:


> I bet because total tonnage of our newly launched LPD and several LSTs is quite large
> 
> View attachment 549689
> 
> 
> Ini gambar keren
> 
> View attachment 549690
> View attachment 549691





182 said:


> PERKASA Exercise “B” 2019 In MAKASSAR
> 
> KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai-332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twin



Is this kind of joint air defense exercise between the Navy and AF is a common things? or is it something new for TNI? 

I wonder if KRI can communicate directly with sukhoi (or any other AF plane) or it need to be relayed first through AF command/airport


----------



## NEKONEKO

LunarSteam said:


> Is this kind of joint air defense exercise between the Navy and AF is a common things? or is it something new for TNI?
> 
> I wonder if KRI can communicate directly with sukhoi (or any other AF plane) or it need to be relayed first through AF command/airport


Why not? The question should be
I wonder if KRI can communicate securely with sukhoi (or any other AF plane)


----------



## deadlast

LunarSteam said:


> Is this kind of joint air defense exercise between the Navy and AF is a common things? or is it something new for TNI?


It's quite common, but not common enough to be picked up by mass media, mostly local media or maybe none at all.


LunarSteam said:


> I wonder if KRI can communicate directly with sukhoi (or any other AF plane) or it need to be relayed first through AF command/airport


They both had radios for a reasons, the real problem was whether they could securely transfer "data" between each other at real time (particularly for the Sukhoi series, as our navy mostly used western equipment), that's what we should be concerned about.
----------

Pressure Hull Production Line Facilities, PT. PAL Indonesia




https://www.pal.co.id/publikasi/news/924?lang=ina

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 182

deadlast said:


> Pressure Hull Production Line Facilities, PT. PAL Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pal.co.id/publikasi/news/924?lang=ina




is that, welding machine like DSME have in this video: Submarine EBS (Indonesian subtitle)
great, PT.PAL one step forward in this submarine business & technology.






DSME welding machine





KRI Cakra 401 otw SOKOR





KRI Cakra 401





sea trial

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

The Indonesian National Armed Forces team on the first day of competition during the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting 2019 held in Puckapunyal, Victoria.

ahlinya ahli, rata2 pemain lama...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Logam42

Marine Rouge said:


> I bet because total tonnage of our newly launched LPD and several LSTs is quite large
> 
> View attachment 549689



Well, nice to see that our MEF naval program is making a dent. Does this count all the new patrol boats for Bakamla as well?


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## trishna_amṛta

LunarSteam said:


> Is this kind of joint air defense exercise between the Navy and AF is a common things? or is it something new for TNI?



It was National Air Defense (_Kohanudnas) _joint excessive. The SIGMA 10514 class is part of that air defense system.



LunarSteam said:


> I wonder if KRI can communicate directly with sukhoi (or any other AF plane) or it need to be relayed first through AF command/airport





jek_sperrow said:


> Why not? The question should be
> I wonder if KRI can communicate securely with sukhoi (or any other AF plane)



If by "communicate directly / securely" you were referring to something similar to tactical data link, than the answer is NO. However the Sukhoi can still be guided to their target by using good 'ol voice radio communication. And in this case KRI 332 was under the command / BKO (Bawah Kendali Operasi) of _Kohanudnas, _thus all comm traffic was routed accordingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

trishna_amṛta said:


> However the Sukhoi can still be guided to their target by using good 'ol voice radio communication.



Brik, brik, capt belok kanan capt, ganti..

Roger, oke belok kanan, ganti

Lho kok belok kiri capt ? Saya khan bilang belok kanan ? ganti

Ha ? Saya sudah belok kanan lho ini, ganti

Lho capt, di radar ini jelas-jelas capt belok kiri lho, itu malah menjauh dari sasaran, ganti

Saya itu sudah belok kanan lho, sebentar-sebentar, saya harus berhenti nih, ada lampu merah di depan, biar orang bisa nyebrang jalan dulu...ganti

Ha ? Lampu merah ? Orang nyebrang jalan ?
Ini Captain Marpel bukan ? Ganti

Captain Marpel itu siapa ya ? Ini Captain Amelika tahu ? Ganti

Gubraaaaaakkk


----------



## NEKONEKO

mandala said:


> KRI 405 being moved to Surabaya Dock at PT PAL Shipyard.


We don't have submarine rescue ship, how about KRI 405 sea trial then? one of the reason the next batch of cbg will be built in S.Kor and not in Indonesia?

Nunggu tahun 2020an baru punya
https://www.janes.com/article/85423...scue-vessels-in-2020-24-defence-spending-plan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

JOCIT 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 182

this is interesting, our museum property is shown on one of _the national interest_ headlines topics.
don't ask me about the topic content or comments. i am not interested at all. lmao 

he still looks, garang rite

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

182 said:


> this is interesting, our museum property is shown on one of _the national interest_ headlines topics.
> don't ask me about the topic content or comments. i am not interested at all. lmao
> 
> he still looks, garang rite



Our Airforce museum preserved many valuable samples of historical Aircraft, most in good condition, one of the best aviation museum in Asian Pacific region in term of collection units and how well they are being maintained. You dont see zero, mitchell, Dakota, mustang, vampyre, gannet in one place though except in this one

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 182

*Indonesia moves third Nagapasa submarine to alternative site for long-delayed launch*

*Key Points*

PT PAL has successfully completed a risky operation to transfer the third Nagapasa-class submarine to an alternative launch site
Vessel will be the first-ever submarine to be launched in Indonesia once it takes to the water
Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL has successfully transferred its third Nagapasa (Type 209/1400)-class diesel-electric submarine (SSK) to an alternative launch site, after heavy silting was discovered at the original location where it was supposed to enter the water.

The vessel was transferred to its launch site at PT PAL's dock at Semarang via a 300-foot intermediate barge, and is now slated for launch on 12 April if all precedents for the ceremony are assessed to be in order, an industry source confirmed with _ Jane's on 28 March*.*_







12 April, So, we'll see soon

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soman45

Tomorrow the black shark torpedo test from Nagapasa submarine

*Bersama KRI SIM-367, Pangkoarmada II Meninjau Uji Penembakan Torpedo Black Shark*





Pangkoarmada II Laksda TNI Mintoro Yulianto, S. Sos, M. Si kembali onboard di salah satu kapal perang Republik Indonesia (KRI) jajaran Koarmada II, yakni KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda ( SIM) -367, yang bertolak dari Dermaga Ujung, pada Kamis (28/3) sore.

Keberadaan orang nomor satu di Koarmada II tersebut di KRI SIM-367 , yakni untuk meninjau langsung pelaksanaan uji penembakan torpedo black shark oleh KRI Nagapasa-403 di sekitar perairan utara Bali pada tanggal 30 Maret 2018 mendatang.

Selain KRI SIM dan KRI Nagapasa, dalam uji penembakan tersebut beberapa KRI dan satuan lain juga ikut terlibat. Antara lain KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai (GNR-332), KRI Spica dari Pushidrosal, Tim dari Dislambair, Satkopaska, Labinlek, serta Dispen Koarmada II.

Pangkoarmada II berharap torpedo Black Shark mampu melengkapi kecanggihan KRI Nagapasa-403 , sehingga kapal selam yang baru bergabung di jajaran Satsel Koarmada II pada tahun 2017 ini semakin terpercaya dalam menjaga keamanan wilayah laut Indonesia.

https://tni.mil.id/view-147992-bers...injau-uji-penembakan-torpedo-black-shark.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## afiq0110

anas_nurhafidz said:


> The Indonesian National Armed Forces team on the first day of competition during the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting 2019 held in Puckapunyal, Victoria.
> 
> ahlinya ahli, rata2 pemain lama...
> 
> View attachment 549893


for keep getting famous, i can understand it...
but it would be much better if we send new players...
it would make a better detterent effect, new players with superb shooting skills, in every events...



Marine Rouge said:


> View attachment 549940
> View attachment 549941
> View attachment 549942
> View attachment 549943
> View attachment 549944
> View attachment 549945
> View attachment 549946


information please...
in every war game, we held, internally, we did have op for...
did the op for only take the defensive role ?
did they defend their position with the most wit they can come with ?
did they fight to their 'last blood', or they just act surprised and play dead...
if they just 'surprised' and 'play dead', then what is the purpose of the training ?


----------



## Nike

Dynamic test 122mm munition for indigenous MLRS program

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## NEKONEKO

afiq0110 said:


> did they fight to their 'last blood', or they just act surprised and play dead...
> if they just 'surprised' and 'play dead', then what is the purpose of the training ?


The purpose is practice how to move in formation while covering each other whilst clearing the building/ship etc,
will be more realistic and you will be more satisfied if they use air softgun but duite sopo


----------



## rondo.royal2

Horeee ..






Jakarta, Beritasatu.com - Kapal TNI Angkatan Laut yang dicat dengan cat antideteksi radar berhasil diuji coba pada Jumat (29/3) di Pantai Mutiara, Jakarta Utara. Kapal dengan cat antiradar layaknya kapal siluman ini tidak terdeteksi radar. Teknologi ini penting untuk meningkatkan keandalan sistem utama alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista).

Direktur Jenderal Penguatan Inovasi Kementerian Riset Teknologi dan Pendidikan Tinggi (Kemristekdikti), Jumain Appe mengatakan, inovasi cat antiradar ini merupakan salah satu penelitian Badan Tenaga Nuklir Nasional (Batan) dengan bahan baku logam tanah jarang.


"Jadi tingkat kandungan komponen dalam negerinya hampir 100%. Cat antiradar yang tidak terdeteksi radar ini dibuat lewat kerja sama PT Sigma Utama Paint," katanya di sela-sela uji coba kapal dengan cat antideteksi radar di Pantai Mutiara, Jakarta Utara, Jumat (29/3/2019).

Selain itu riset yang dimulai sejak tahun 2015 ini juga melibatkan TNI Angkatan Laut dan Lembaga Ilmu Pengetahuan Indonesia (LIPI).

Meski dari ujicoba ini diketahui bahwa teknologi itu perlu penyempurnaan, Jumain menilai cat antideteksi radar ini sudah sangat baik. Menurutnya, jika ingin benar-benar luput dari deteksi radar, kapal harus memiliki bentuk kapal siluman sehingga bagian buritan kapal bisa dicat sempurna.

Kapal patroli keamanan laut TNI AL yang diuji coba ini memang memiliki sedikit bagian dan perangkat kapal yang sulit dicat karena bentuknya rumit seperti di bagian buritan kapal. Namun lewat uji coba ini akan dilakukan penyempurnaan.

"Secara umum uji coba ini sudah cukup bagus, bisa diproduksi ke depan. Untuk produksi massal akan dibicarakan dengan PT Sigma Utama dengan pengguna TNI AL. Cat ini tidak boleh dibuat dan dijual sembarangan. Kalau dipakai kapal penyeludup, bahaya," tandasnya.

Teknologi antideteksi radar ini berbasis smart magnet dengan memanfaatkan material logam tanah jarang.

Peneliti Pusat Sains dan Teknologi Bahan Maju Batan, Wisnu Ari Adi mengatakan, penelitian cat antideteksi radar ini merupakan pengembangan dari kemampuan Batan dalam mengolah pasir monasit menjadi logam tanah jarang.

Penelitian ini dimulai tahun 2015 dan tahun 2017 telah berhasil dibuat purwarupa skala percontohan berupa cat antideteksi radar yang telah diaplikasikan pada potongan plat kapal logam dari alumunium dan besi yang tidak dapat dideteksi oleh radar pada frekuensi X-band (8-12 GHz).

Ia menambahkan, teknologi ini merupakan teknologi terkini dan hanya dimiliki oleh negara-negara maju.

“Ini merupakan teknologi yang mampu menyerap gelombang radar pada frekuensi tertentu. Teknologi ini hanya dimiliki oleh negara-negara maju dan tidak bersifat komersial karena merupakan bahan yang sangat strategis untuk pertahanan nasional suatu negara,” papar Wisnu.

Wisnu menambahkan, bahan cat antiradar ini merupakan bahan maju buatan yang memiliki sifat seperti gelombang elektromagnetik yang tersusun dari kombinasi unsur logam tanah jarang dan unsur logam transisi yang struktur magnetiknya hanya bisa diuji dengan menggunakan teknologi nuklir.

"Di kawasan Asia Tenggara, hanya Batan yang mampu melakukan pengujian bahan dengan menggunakan teknologi berkas neutron. Teknik pengujian ini mampu menjelaskan berbagai interaksi magnetik dan elektrik yang terjadi di dalam bahan," ungkapnya.

Meski bisa dioperasikan tidak terdekteksi radar, untuk mengetahui posisi kapal bisa diketahui jika reflektor di kapal dinyalakan.

Sejak tahun 2015, kegiatan ini mendapat pendanaan dari program inovasi industri Kemristekdikti.

https://www.beritasatu.com/nasional/545737/perkuat-alutsista-batan-sukses-kembangkan-cat-antiradar

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## NEKONEKO

rondo.royal2 said:


> Horeee ..
> 
> View attachment 550160
> 
> 
> Jakarta, Beritasatu.com - Kapal TNI Angkatan Laut yang dicat dengan cat antideteksi radar berhasil diuji coba pada Jumat (29/3) di Pantai Mutiara, Jakarta Utara. Kapal dengan cat antiradar layaknya kapal siluman ini tidak terdeteksi radar. Teknologi ini penting untuk meningkatkan keandalan sistem utama alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista).
> 
> Direktur Jenderal Penguatan Inovasi Kementerian Riset Teknologi dan Pendidikan Tinggi (Kemristekdikti), Jumain Appe mengatakan, inovasi cat antiradar ini merupakan salah satu penelitian Badan Tenaga Nuklir Nasional (Batan) dengan bahan baku logam tanah jarang.
> 
> 
> "Jadi tingkat kandungan komponen dalam negerinya hampir 100%. Cat antiradar yang tidak terdeteksi radar ini dibuat lewat kerja sama PT Sigma Utama Paint," katanya di sela-sela uji coba kapal dengan cat antideteksi radar di Pantai Mutiara, Jakarta Utara, Jumat (29/3/2019).
> 
> Selain itu riset yang dimulai sejak tahun 2015 ini juga melibatkan TNI Angkatan Laut dan Lembaga Ilmu Pengetahuan Indonesia (LIPI).
> 
> Meski dari ujicoba ini diketahui bahwa teknologi itu perlu penyempurnaan, Jumain menilai cat antideteksi radar ini sudah sangat baik. Menurutnya, jika ingin benar-benar luput dari deteksi radar, kapal harus memiliki bentuk kapal siluman sehingga bagian buritan kapal bisa dicat sempurna.
> 
> Kapal patroli keamanan laut TNI AL yang diuji coba ini memang memiliki sedikit bagian dan perangkat kapal yang sulit dicat karena bentuknya rumit seperti di bagian buritan kapal. Namun lewat uji coba ini akan dilakukan penyempurnaan.
> 
> "Secara umum uji coba ini sudah cukup bagus, bisa diproduksi ke depan. Untuk produksi massal akan dibicarakan dengan PT Sigma Utama dengan pengguna TNI AL. Cat ini tidak boleh dibuat dan dijual sembarangan. Kalau dipakai kapal penyeludup, bahaya," tandasnya.
> 
> Teknologi antideteksi radar ini berbasis smart magnet dengan memanfaatkan material logam tanah jarang.
> 
> Peneliti Pusat Sains dan Teknologi Bahan Maju Batan, Wisnu Ari Adi mengatakan, penelitian cat antideteksi radar ini merupakan pengembangan dari kemampuan Batan dalam mengolah pasir monasit menjadi logam tanah jarang.
> 
> Penelitian ini dimulai tahun 2015 dan tahun 2017 telah berhasil dibuat purwarupa skala percontohan berupa cat antideteksi radar yang telah diaplikasikan pada potongan plat kapal logam dari alumunium dan besi yang tidak dapat dideteksi oleh radar pada frekuensi X-band (8-12 GHz).
> 
> Ia menambahkan, teknologi ini merupakan teknologi terkini dan hanya dimiliki oleh negara-negara maju.
> 
> “Ini merupakan teknologi yang mampu menyerap gelombang radar pada frekuensi tertentu. Teknologi ini hanya dimiliki oleh negara-negara maju dan tidak bersifat komersial karena merupakan bahan yang sangat strategis untuk pertahanan nasional suatu negara,” papar Wisnu.
> 
> Wisnu menambahkan, bahan cat antiradar ini merupakan bahan maju buatan yang memiliki sifat seperti gelombang elektromagnetik yang tersusun dari kombinasi unsur logam tanah jarang dan unsur logam transisi yang struktur magnetiknya hanya bisa diuji dengan menggunakan teknologi nuklir.
> 
> "Di kawasan Asia Tenggara, hanya Batan yang mampu melakukan pengujian bahan dengan menggunakan teknologi berkas neutron. Teknik pengujian ini mampu menjelaskan berbagai interaksi magnetik dan elektrik yang terjadi di dalam bahan," ungkapnya.
> 
> Meski bisa dioperasikan tidak terdekteksi radar, untuk mengetahui posisi kapal bisa diketahui jika reflektor di kapal dinyalakan.
> 
> Sejak tahun 2015, kegiatan ini mendapat pendanaan dari program inovasi industri Kemristekdikti.
> 
> https://www.beritasatu.com/nasional/545737/perkuat-alutsista-batan-sukses-kembangkan-cat-antiradar


T O P
O
P
Use it on this kind of ship




Perlu dikembankan lagi biar ga cuman anti X band

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rondo.royal2

Awalnya dari sini , berita tahun 2016

Dalam kesempatan ini pihak Dislitbangal TNI AL juga melakukan penandatangan kerjasama dengan Pusat Sains dan Teknologi Bahan Maju Badan Tenaga Nuklir Nasional (PSTBM-BATAN) dan BUMN PT. Sigmautama Paint. Adapun yang hadir pada acara penandatanganan kerjasama ini adalah para Perwira Menengah Dislitbangal TNI AL, Perwakilan dari P2ET-LIPI, PSTBM-BATAN dan PT. Sigmautama Paint.


Maksud dari Perjanjian ini adalah melaksanakan Penelitian dan Pengembangan Radar Absorber Material (RAM) dalam rangka mendukung Pertahanan Nasional, dengan menggunakan Sumber Daya Manusia (SDM), dan fasilitas yang dimiliki oleh Pusat Penelitian Elektronika dan Telekomunikasi– LIPI dan Dislitbangal TNI AL, sedangkan tujuan dari Perjanjian ini adalah melaksanakan uji untuk mengetahui daya serap gelombang elektromagnetik pada rentang frekuensi 8 s.d. 12 GHz (x band) dari Radar Absorber Material (RAM) dalam wujud cat anti radar yang diaplikasikan di atas spesimen.

http://www.ppet.lipi.go.id/news/150

RAM biasanya untuk cat fighter siluman ..F22 ,F35 ,J20 .

IFX apa sudah pake RAM ? untuk gen 4,5 sepertinya ga pake ya, rudalnya terlihat gitu..makanya dibawah F35 , 

Solusi indonesia adl LFX LAPAN , KFX versi lokal dg teknologi RAM , mungkin gandeng korea lagi atau LM buat design ruang senjata di perut LFX.




Kira kira 2035 an keatas lah .


----------



## umigami

Soman45 said:


> Tomorrow the black shark torpedo test from Nagapasa submarine
> 
> *Bersama KRI SIM-367, Pangkoarmada II Meninjau Uji Penembakan Torpedo Black Shark*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pangkoarmada II Laksda TNI Mintoro Yulianto, S. Sos, M. Si kembali onboard di salah satu kapal perang Republik Indonesia (KRI) jajaran Koarmada II, yakni KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda ( SIM) -367, yang bertolak dari Dermaga Ujung, pada Kamis (28/3) sore.
> 
> Keberadaan orang nomor satu di Koarmada II tersebut di KRI SIM-367 , yakni untuk meninjau langsung pelaksanaan uji penembakan torpedo black shark oleh KRI Nagapasa-403 di sekitar perairan utara Bali pada tanggal 30 Maret 2018 mendatang.
> 
> Selain KRI SIM dan KRI Nagapasa, dalam uji penembakan tersebut beberapa KRI dan satuan lain juga ikut terlibat. Antara lain KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai (GNR-332), KRI Spica dari Pushidrosal, Tim dari Dislambair, Satkopaska, Labinlek, serta Dispen Koarmada II.
> 
> Pangkoarmada II berharap torpedo Black Shark mampu melengkapi kecanggihan KRI Nagapasa-403 , sehingga kapal selam yang baru bergabung di jajaran Satsel Koarmada II pada tahun 2017 ini semakin terpercaya dalam menjaga keamanan wilayah laut Indonesia.
> 
> https://tni.mil.id/view-147992-bers...injau-uji-penembakan-torpedo-black-shark.html



What is its target??


----------



## Var Dracon

rondo.royal2 said:


> Awalnya dari sini , berita tahun 2016
> 
> Dalam kesempatan ini pihak Dislitbangal TNI AL juga melakukan penandatangan kerjasama dengan Pusat Sains dan Teknologi Bahan Maju Badan Tenaga Nuklir Nasional (PSTBM-BATAN) dan BUMN PT. Sigmautama Paint. Adapun yang hadir pada acara penandatanganan kerjasama ini adalah para Perwira Menengah Dislitbangal TNI AL, Perwakilan dari P2ET-LIPI, PSTBM-BATAN dan PT. Sigmautama Paint.
> 
> 
> Maksud dari Perjanjian ini adalah melaksanakan Penelitian dan Pengembangan Radar Absorber Material (RAM) dalam rangka mendukung Pertahanan Nasional, dengan menggunakan Sumber Daya Manusia (SDM), dan fasilitas yang dimiliki oleh Pusat Penelitian Elektronika dan Telekomunikasi– LIPI dan Dislitbangal TNI AL, sedangkan tujuan dari Perjanjian ini adalah melaksanakan uji untuk mengetahui daya serap gelombang elektromagnetik pada rentang frekuensi 8 s.d. 12 GHz (x band) dari Radar Absorber Material (RAM) dalam wujud cat anti radar yang diaplikasikan di atas spesimen.
> 
> http://www.ppet.lipi.go.id/news/150
> 
> RAM biasanya untuk cat fighter siluman ..F22 ,F35 ,J20 .
> 
> IFX apa sudah pake RAM ? untuk gen 4,5 sepertinya ga pake ya, rudalnya terlihat gitu..makanya dibawah F35 ,
> 
> Solusi indonesia adl LFX LAPAN , KFX versi lokal dg teknologi RAM , mungkin gandeng korea lagi atau LM buat design ruang senjata di perut LFX.
> View attachment 550163
> 
> Kira kira 2035 an keatas lah .



As far as I know, the development of LFX is officially halted.


Preparing to break the last MURI record for UAV... LSU-02 NG has projected range of 700 km, the previous record holder was LSU-03 with range of 340 km. Swipe left for video.

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

umigami said:


> What is its target??



Most likely target drone (which is far better to test any torpedo than decommissioned vessel)



afiq0110 said:


> but it would be much better if we send new players...
> it would make a better detterent effect, new players with superb shooting skills, in every events...



Excellent point, however I don't see it as a form of deterrence, but more of a "regeneration" 



afiq0110 said:


> information please...
> in every war game, we held, internally, we did have op for...
> did the op for only take the defensive role ?
> did they defend their position with the most wit they can come with ?
> did they fight to their 'last blood', or they just act surprised and play dead...
> if they just 'surprised' and 'play dead', then what is the purpose of the training ?



Good question, I also curious to know the setup



jek_sperrow said:


> Perlu dikembankan lagi biar ga cuman anti X band



Beda "ilmu" nya kalau di frekuensi bawah nya X-band. Jadi bukan pengembangan judulnya, tapi perlu belajar baru


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi highlights dovish diplomacy, Prabowo more into hawkish*
30th Mar 2019 22:59






Incumbent Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and challenger Prabowo Subianto. (ANTARA FOTO/Hafidz Mubarak A)

Amman (ANTARA) - Incumbent President Joko Widodo and his contender Prabowo Subianto were showing two
polarized approaches of dovish and hawkish views on the international relations segment at the fourth
presidential debate in Jakarta on Saturday night.

Joko Widodo (Jokowi) highlighted Indonesian capacity in mediating in a number of international conflicts
and Indonesia's soft diplomacy power in several international trade negotiations, while Prabowo Subianto
was keeping score on the Indonesian defense capacity that he considered still weak and hence should be
further strengthened.

During the fourth presidential debate at the Hotel Shangri-la, discussing defense, security, and international relations, Jokowi mentioned two major Indonesian roles as a conflict mediator in the Rohingya issue and peace process in Afghanistan.

"We have been asked by the UN to help Rohingyan refugees' repatriation from Cox's Bazaar to Rakhine State,"
he noted.

Meanwhile, Prabowo said that "smiley diplomats" approach, or his term for soft diplomacy, is not
enough to defense Indonesia's national core interests.

"Diplomacy cannot be done with only talk, it has to be backed up with power, if we are not strong, we
lose. Maybe he (some diplomat) smile at us as he is paid to be a nice man, while measuring our
strength," he noted.

Both candidates also offered different approaches to strengthen Indonesian diplomacy. Jokowi said that Indonesia has a large potential as the world's largest Muslim majority country to involve in peace process in some conflict areas as well as to increase trade values by using economic
diplomacy.

Meanwhile, Prabowo wanted to increase Indonesia's military equipment for preventive defense mechanism, in which he noted that neighboring countries, like Singapore is more advanced.

The fourth presidential debate was organized by the General Election Commission (KPU) as part of the process of presidential election to be held simultaneously with legislative elections on April 17, 2019, across Indonesia.
Reporter: Azizah Fitriyanti

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/123010/jokowi-highlights-dovish-diplomacy-prabowo-more-into-hawkish

In this matter Prabowo quite right, and pragmatisme is much be heralded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi strongly believes in TNI's capability to defend sovereignty*
30th Mar 2019 23:33





Indonesian presidential candidate number 01 Joko Widodo is speaking at the fourth round of presidential debate held at Shangri La Hotel in Jakarta on Saturday (30/3/2019). (ANTARA FOTO/Hafidz Mubarak A)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesian presidential candidate number 01 Joko Widodo (Jokowi) stated in the fourth round of the 2019 presidential debate that he still strongly believes in the capability of Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) in defending the country's territorial sovereignty.

"Once again I still strongly believe in our TNI in defending Indonesia's sovereignty, I still strongly believe," Jokowi said during the fourth presidential candidate debate at Shangri-La Hotel here on Saturday evening.

The fourth presidential debate focused on the issues pertaining to Ideology, Governance, Defense and Security, as well as International Relations.

Responding to his contender Prabowo Subianto's critical question on budget constraints of the national defense, Jokowi admitted that his administration has currently given more priority to the national infrastructure development.

"At a time when our economic growth is getting better, the global economy revives, we will be able to provide more for our military budget in order to build better defense equipment in the future," he stated.

He also admitted that Indonesia's defense budget was smaller than those of many other countries.

"Our defense budget is indeed small compared to those of many other countries. However, I still believe in strategic intelligence information that I received stating that in the next 20 years, there will be no foreign invasion," Jokowi remarked.

Jokowi also argued that Indonesia, in the near future, has to be more focused on dealing with internal security challenges, particularly conflicts. 
Reporter: Yuni Arisandy Sinaga

Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


20 th gak ada invasi gan,


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Gombal fire power dot com ... stronggg, oh please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Gombal fire power dot com ... stronggg, oh please


Don't worry, we have KCR and Tucanos and AMX-13s, ....yaaay!


----------



## trishna_amṛta

GraveDigger388 said:


> Don't worry, we have KCR and Tucanos and AMX-13s, ....yaaay!



Don't underestimate AMX-13 in jungle environment, particularly after receiving upgrade. It may not be as flashy as _Harimau_ but it will get the job done.


----------



## Logam42

20 years... thats basically the estimated time that global warming rears its ugly head in Asia.

I've read reports that major rivers that run through China, and the Mekong river that runs through Indochina will probably dry up in 20 years. In that case, a lot of people are going to go hungry. Good God, if even people in the government believe that the next 20 years the region will become heated, this is going to be worrying.


----------



## striver44

Marine Rouge said:


> *Jokowi strongly believes in TNI's capability to defend sovereignty*
> 30th Mar 2019 23:33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian presidential candidate number 01 Joko Widodo is speaking at the fourth round of presidential debate held at Shangri La Hotel in Jakarta on Saturday (30/3/2019). (ANTARA FOTO/Hafidz Mubarak A)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesian presidential candidate number 01 Joko Widodo (Jokowi) stated in the fourth round of the 2019 presidential debate that he still strongly believes in the capability of Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) in defending the country's territorial sovereignty.
> 
> "Once again I still strongly believe in our TNI in defending Indonesia's sovereignty, I still strongly believe," Jokowi said during the fourth presidential candidate debate at Shangri-La Hotel here on Saturday evening.
> 
> The fourth presidential debate focused on the issues pertaining to Ideology, Governance, Defense and Security, as well as International Relations.
> 
> Responding to his contender Prabowo Subianto's critical question on budget constraints of the national defense, Jokowi admitted that his administration has currently given more priority to the national infrastructure development.
> 
> "At a time when our economic growth is getting better, the global economy revives, we will be able to provide more for our military budget in order to build better defense equipment in the future," he stated.
> 
> He also admitted that Indonesia's defense budget was smaller than those of many other countries.
> 
> "Our defense budget is indeed small compared to those of many other countries. However, I still believe in strategic intelligence information that I received stating that in the next 20 years, there will be no foreign invasion," Jokowi remarked.
> 
> Jokowi also argued that Indonesia, in the near future, has to be more focused on dealing with internal security challenges, particularly conflicts.
> Reporter: Yuni Arisandy Sinaga
> 
> Editor: Rahmad Nasution
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> 
> 20 th gak ada invasi gan,


It is not that our defence budget is small. Rather because we have so much soldier to fed . Im all for decreasing the manpower of the army to increase fund for the air force and navy


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

striver44 said:


> It is not that our defence budget is small. Rather because we have so much soldier to fed . Im all for decreasing the manpower of the army to increase fund for the air force and navy


Bloody hell, excuse me? Our military personell is hardly at ideal size.


----------



## GraveDigger388

trishna_amṛta said:


> Don't underestimate AMX-13 in jungle environment, particularly after receiving upgrade. It may not be as flashy as _Harimau_ but it will get the job done.


Touché, but we use AMX-13 in jungle, when?


----------



## striver44

GraveDigger388 said:


> Bloody hell, excuse me? Our military personell is hardly at ideal size.


400.000+ is not enough for you?


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> 400.000+ is not enough for you?



Its quite adequate, i think. There is no need to reduce in size as a whole. But need adjustment as Army territorial unit need to be reduced to let combat capable units to be increased and Navy and Airforce to grow

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

Btw any news about the live firing test of the Black Shark Torpedo by KRI Nagapasa?


----------



## Nike

GraveDigger388 said:


> Touché, but we use AMX-13 in jungle, when?



In East Timor, during Seroja operation, some got lost because AT mine


----------



## mandala

KRI Cakra-401 undergoing upgrade at PT PAL Submarine Facility.






KRI 405 and KRI 401 side by side:






https://finance.detik.com/foto-bisn...-ri-yang-disebut-jokowi-di-debat/2#detailfoto

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GraveDigger388

Marine Rouge said:


> In East Timor, during Seroja operation, some got lost because AT mine



Hm, good to know.



striver44 said:


> 400.000+ is not enough for you?


I mean, depends on how we look at it. Compared to the equipments available, I guess we are doing all we can. But compared to the sheer population and the country's size....


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

New Landing Craft Utility for Indonesian Army had been launched!

Hull number ADRI LI (ADRI 51)

DWT 1500 Ton
LOA 99,2 meter
Beam 16,4 meter
Max Speed 14 knots

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> New Landing Craft Utility for Indonesian Army had been launched!
> 
> Hull number ADRI LI (ADRI 51)
> 
> DWT 1500 Ton
> LOA 99,2 meter
> Beam 16,4 meter
> Max Speed 14 knots


This is the launching of the 1st of 2 units LCU H390 that the Indonesian Army ordered.







https://suaranasional.com/2019/03/29/agenda-peluncuran-kapal-lcu-h380-di-lamongan/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## afiq0110

jek_sperrow said:


> The purpose is practice how to move in formation while covering each other whilst clearing the building/ship etc,
> will be more realistic and you will be more satisfied if they use air softgun but duite sopo



Allah Almighty...
we are practising to be ready for war...
in war the enemy will fight back...
some fund must be allocated for that... that is a must...



rondo.royal2 said:


> RAM biasanya untuk cat fighter siluman ..F22 ,F35 ,J20 .
> 
> IFX apa sudah pake RAM ? untuk gen 4,5 sepertinya ga pake ya, rudalnya terlihat gitu..makanya dibawah F35 ,
> 
> Solusi indonesia adl LFX LAPAN , KFX versi lokal dg teknologi RAM , mungkin gandeng korea lagi atau LM buat design ruang senjata di perut LFX.
> View attachment 550163
> 
> Kira kira 2035 an keatas lah .



question :

as i recall, we did try to develop anti radar paint from clam shells, any news ?



trishna_amṛta said:


> Excellent point, however I don't see it as a form of deterrence, but more of a "regeneration"



we dont have many superb vessels... only martadinata class...
we have some mediocre class submarine... nagapasa class...
we dont have superb anti air capabilities... only short range... oerlikon

we do have... harimau medium weight tank... to be delivered...
we do have... sukhoi 35... to be continued...

the only thing for sure we have in our inventories are
anoa... hardly enough for our army... i do hope they keep the production... and.. the distribution
komodo... the same condition
SS2 rifles... where i live, in Jambi... the soldiers are still using M16... the mobile brigade is using SS1...

the other good news is the transition from a regular infantry to raiders, and raiders to para raiders

*shooting skills is the only awesome thing we got right now... i am considering it to be a 'detterent factor'*

we have superb special units... i believe that... I must believe it...
but the skill hardly distributed evenly to our regular grunts
not to mention the equipments

shooting practice only held once every 3/6 months with a limited number of bullets provided
they cant aim straight if they rarely shoot straight
n they always trained shooting in a relax condition...
they must be train in out of breath condition and then shoot straight

i am just an outsider... if my opinion is false... i do hoping i am wrong... i am sorry...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

GraveDigger388 said:


> Hm, good to know.
> 
> 
> I mean, depends on how we look at it. Compared to the equipments available, I guess we are doing all we can. But compared to the sheer population and the country's size....


correct me if Im wrong, this is just an opinin. The idea to "defend" the landmass using numbers are a thing of the past, especially when your landmass is made of islands. see how Japan fare in ww2,

you see our budget is only around $8-10billion (numbers vary through times),other countries had smaller or equal defence budget than Indonesia but the air force is quite large and sophisticated and the navy instead of using corvettes, uses frigates. that's according to my view is because they have less soldiers to pay (less money on pay and soldier social welfare to be spent)Chile,Norway,Thailand,Netherlands is just an example.


----------



## GraveDigger388

striver44 said:


> correct me if Im wrong, this is just an opinin. The idea to "defend" the landmass using numbers are a thing of the past, especially when your landmass is made of islands. see how Japan fare in ww2,
> 
> you see our budget is only around $8-10billion (numbers vary through times),other countries had smaller or equal defence budget than Indonesia but the air force is quite large and sophisticated and the navy instead of using corvettes, uses frigates. that's according to my view is because they have less soldiers to pay (less money on pay and soldier social welfare to be spent)Chile,Norway,Thailand,Netherlands is just an example.


I wasn't meaning to talk merely about number, mind you, but also about how the numbers are spread *evenly,* over this VAST expanse of a nation.

But on the other hand, EVEN MORE equipment would be needed. So....


----------



## striver44

GraveDigger388 said:


> I wasn't meaning to talk merely about number, mind you, but also about how the numbers are spread *evenly,* over this VAST expanse of a nation.
> 
> But on the other hand, EVEN MORE equipment would be needed. So....


if we have the budget at least twice we had today that's not a problem. the thing is we dont, that's why some kind of choice must be made, either maintaining a huge army spread thin throughout indonesia with limited capabilities and with mediocore air force and navy , or slim the army (or at least until more funding is secured) and rely more on the more flexible and deadlier air force to safeguard the country,
anyway if an invasion /crisis finally happened we all knew who will bear the brunt.


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> if we have the budget at least twice we had today that's not a problem. the thing is we dont, that's why some kind of choice must be made, either maintaining a huge army spread thin throughout indonesia with limited capabilities and with mediocore air force and navy , or slim the army (or at least until more funding is secured) and rely more on the more flexible and deadlier air force to safeguard the country,
> anyway if an invasion /crisis finally happened we all knew who will bear the brunt.



I bet we will never got enough funds for the armed forces, even when our country economy hit two or three trillion US dollar and we got a hundred billion US dollar as defense budget. The reason is simple, the more power we got the more thirst we will suffer. Our ambition will grow tremendously in line with National power we will accumulate over the times. China in the past is just like that, so with US with their Monroe doctrine, the act to showing in global order is just matter of power we had. 

What i regret from the last debate is kind of premonition before WW II happened. Who is the intelligent giving rubbish information about there is no war in the next 20 years? It is very dangerous, one must take note one decade before Imperial Japan launching their wide scale invasion accross Pasific, the Dutch got the same conclution as what Jokowi had said yesterday. And when the US sanctioning Japan over their war in China mainland, the Dutch got too late to armarming themselves as possible. 

And the same thing happened before operation Seroja, we got caught off guard and had limited support arms to invade Timor. There is cases like this happened around the world ...

I dont want a repetition of history, we need to learn and adopt a suitable measure in accordance of our need and era.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Logam42

Marine Rouge said:


> Its quite adequate, i think. There is no need to reduce in size as a whole. But need adjustment as Army territorial unit need to be reduced to let combat capable units to be increased and Navy and Airforce to grow


Agreed, decrease the size of territorial units, triple kostrad, double the reservist program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

*Garuda Datangkan 3 Drone Garap Bisnis Kargo*
01 Apr 2019, 13:47 WIB - Oleh: Rio Sandy Pradana

_




Bisnis.com, JAKARTA--PT Garuda Indonesia Tbk. akan mendatangkan 3 unit pesawat tanpa awak (unmanned aerial vehicle/UAV) atau dikenal dengan drone, untuk bisnis kargo udara tahap awal.

Direktur Utama Garuda Indonesia IGN Askhara Danadiputra mengatakan nilai investasi untuk drone jauh lebih murah dibandingkan dengan pesawat konvensional. Drone yang dibeli berjenis BZK-005 yang diproduksi oleh Beihang UAS Technology Co. Ltd.

"Drone yang ingin kami datangkan senilai US$1 juta per unit, sedangkan ATR 72-600 saja sampai US$22 juta per unit. Itu belum dihitung biaya lain seperti pilot dan set kru," kata Askhara, Minggu (31/3/2019).

Dia menambahkan pada tahap awal sebanyak 3 unit akan didatangkan. Pengiriman kargo untuk jarak jauh masih akan menggunakan pesawat konvensional seperti A330-300 atau B737-800 NG untuk jarak menengah.

BZK-005, yang juga digunakan sebagai alat pengintai untuk keperluan militer tersebut, mampu terbang dengan jarak maksimal hingga 1.200 km pada ketinggian 5.000 m. Adapun, waktu terbang maksimal selama 4--5 jam dengan kecepatan hingga 300 km/jam.

Askhara menilai pengoperasian drone sangat cocok untuk menjangkau bandara daerah terpencil. Drone hanya membutuhkan panjang landas pacu untuk lepas landas maupun mendarat minimal 600 m.

Selama ini, imbuhnya, drone hanya digunakan untuk kepentingan militer guna mengangkut misil. Beihang merupakan satu-satunya pabrikan yang memproduksi drone untuk keperluan komersil.

"Besok April kami akan ke Beijing untuk melihat review modelnya," ujarnya.

Askhara Danadiputra mengatakan alasan penggunaan drone tersebut karena dinilai lebih efisien dan meminimalkan risiko. Di sisi lain, investasi untuk pesawat tersebut lebih murah dibandingkan dengan jenis konvensional.

Dia menambahkan tarif kargo tidak bisa diturunkan lebih rendah lagi apabila maskapai tetap menggunakan pesawat konvensional. Terlebih, tarif kargo saat ini hanya cukup untuk menutup biaya operasional.

Penggunaan drone dinilai lebih efisien karena tidak membutuhkan bahan bakar yang banyak. Selain itu, mengurangi biaya pegawai dalam bentuk set kru seperti pada pesawat konvensional.

Askhara menjelaskan kondisi cuaca yang sering berubah dan topografi di wilayah Indonesia Timur sering menjadi tantangan bagi pesawat konvensional. Penggunaan drone bisa meminimalisasi risiko tersebut.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.bisn...7/garuda-datangkan-3-drone-garap-bisnis-kargo

Three drones will be bought by Indonesian State own airliner Garuda Indonesia for transporting cargoes.

The drones also could be used for military purposes such as surveillance and delivering logistics.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> Agreed, decrease the size of territorial units, triple kostrad, double the reservist program.



We got police and brimob as constabullary roles along with hansip and satpol pp. Need adjustment to increase our Airforce and Navy firepower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Minusco, garuda contingent


----------



## striver44

Marine Rouge said:


> I bet we will never got enough funds for the armed forces, even when our country economy hit two or three trillion US dollar and we got a hundred billion US dollar as defense budget. The reason is simple, the more power we got the more thirst we will suffer. Our ambition will grow tremendously in line with National power we will accumulate over the times. China in the past is just like that, so with US with their Monroe doctrine, the act to showing in global order is just matter of power we had.
> 
> What i regret from the last debate is kind of premonition before WW II happened. Who is the intelligent giving rubbish information about there is no war in the next 20 years? It is very dangerous, one must take note one decade before Imperial Japan launching their wide scale invasion accross Pasific, the Dutch got the same conclution as what Jokowi had said yesterday. And when the US sanctioning Japan over their war in China mainland, the Dutch got too late to armarming themselves as possible.
> 
> And the same thing happened before operation Seroja, we got caught off guard and had limited support arms to invade Timor. There is cases like this happened around the world ...
> 
> I dont want a repetition of history, we need to learn and adopt a suitable measure in accordance of our need and era.


That's why we need a priority (ehemmmm Air force)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> Who is the intelligent giving rubbish information about there is no war in the next 20 years?



Keep in mind that Jokowi was referring reading the report *when he was first enter presidential office. *Anyway the way I see it Jokowi was blundered big time on the issue, although the other candidate doesn't fare any better as well


----------



## sahureka2

The Marine Corps is known as a reliable unit in maintaining old defense equipment, say from the generation of PT-76 amphibious tanks and BTR-50 amphibious armored vehicles which entered the display window in the early 1960s, until now both of them still exist.
Still within the scope of the Cavalry Regiment (Menkav), there is a amphibious tracked vehicle, that is the same age as the PT-76 / BTR-50, namely the K-61.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

found near bintan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Navy newest LST KRI Teluk Lada-521.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## trishna_amṛta

afiq0110 said:


> where i live, in Jambi... the soldiers are still using M16... the mobile brigade is using SS1...



M16 is still very good for training beginner shooter (accurate, lightweight, low recoil, and easy to shoot), IMO is far better for beginner to training using M16 before moving to anything with piston such as AKM, SS2 or HK416

*


afiq0110 said:



shooting skills is the only awesome thing we got right now... i am considering it to be a 'detterent factor'

Click to expand...

*
Are you sure you properly understand the meaning of "deterrence"? Never has (and will never be) the shooting skill of individual soldier is a deterrence factor.


----------



## Nike

Kopassus JT Elang Strike in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

Proposed designs for Malaysian MRSS project. Including the one from PT PAL, among others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

when nasams 2 delivered? we need sophisticated air defence and integrated air defence network, AA gun and vshorad have very little chance stop cruise missile


----------



## Jatosint

MacanJawa said:


> when nasams 2 delivered? we need sophisticated air defence and integrated air defence network, AA gun and vshorad have very little chance stop cruise missile



Besides Skyshield and KRI's CIWS, what others AA Gun/Vshorad Missile in our inventory that can shoot down cruise missile/PGM?


----------



## Nike

LunarSteam said:


> Besides Skyshield and KRI's CIWS, what others AA Gun/Vshorad Missile in our inventory that can shoot down cruise missile/PGM?


Prayer and 212 action

There is no guarantee


----------



## trishna_amṛta

GraveDigger388 said:


> Proposed designs for Malaysian MRSS project. Including the one from PT PAL, among others.



How the heck the Malaysian could manage financing any..? The best they could do these days is making _Request for Information_.



MacanJawa said:


> AA gun and vshorad have very little chance stop cruise missile



The main role of modern VSHORAD is to counter cruise missile NOT airplane . In fact shooting down missile and other stand off weapon is what Skyshield was design for.



LunarSteam said:


> Besides Skyshield and KRI's CIWS, what others AA Gun/Vshorad Missile in our inventory that can shoot down cruise missile/PGM?



YES finally someone who understand the intended role for those VSHORAD


----------



## GraveDigger388

trishna_amṛta said:


> How the heck the Malaysian could manage financing any..? The best they could do these days is making _Request for Information_.



Not my place and capacity to comment, even _judge_ on that. I merely posted a thing that I found interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

Jupiter Aerobatics Team new livery






HQ





acrossing malacca strait





action @ lima19
























our KT-1B Wong Bee at Lima 19, let's enjoy the moment...have nice day

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*PT PAL Siapkan Pabrik Kapal Perang di Lampung*
REPORTER: ANWAR SISWADI (KONTRIBUTOR) 
EDITOR: YUDONO YANUAR
KAMIS, 4 APRIL 2019 09:00 WIB
_




KRI Silas Papare-386 menembakkan meriam 57 milimeter dalam Gladi Tugas Tempur (Glagaspur) Tingkat III (L3) di anjungan KRI Semarang 594 di perairan Laut Jawa, Jawa Tengah, Kamis 14 Maret 2019. Latihan berupa formasi taktis serta latihan menembak tersebut melibatkan sepuluh kapal perang yang diantaranya adalah KRI Bung Tomo-357 dan KRI Kapitan Pattimura-371. ANTARA FOTO/Ari Bowo Sucipto
TEMPO.CO, Bandung - Badan Usaha Milik Negara bidang pertahanan memerlukan pengembangan tempat baru. Lokasinya harus terpencar demi keamanan. PT. PAL (Penataran Angkatan Laut) dan PT. Pindad (Perindustrian TNI Angkatan Darat) misalnya, punya calon lokasi anyar di Lampung dan beberapa daerah di Indonesia.


Kapal Selam Produksi PT PAL Siap Diserahkan ke TNI AL

Direktur Rekayasa Umum dan Pemeliharaan serta Perbaikan PT. PAL Indonesia Sutrisno mengatakan pengembangan lokasi baru di tempat lain sementara manajemen tetap di Surabaya.

“Membangun fasilitas dan tenaga kerja, pemikiran saya dilakukan secara bertahap,” katanya di acara diskusi pengembangan industri pertahanan di Aula Barat Institut Teknologi Bandung, Selasa, 2 April 2019.


Calon lokasi baru untuk pengembangan PT PAL berada di daerah Tanggamus, Lampung. Rencananya untuk menyiapkan galangan kapal perang dalam periode 50 tahun ke depan.

Penyiapan lahan misalnya diproyeksikan kajiannya selama 1-3 tahun, meliputi studi geografi, topografi dan geologi, dan studi oseanografi.

Adapun pembangunan fasilitas mencakup pembangunan area, tempat peluncuran dan dermaga, dan penyiapan alat angkat selama 5-20 tahun serta penyiapan tenaga kerja selama 2-10 tahun. PT. PAL kini total memiliki 1.542 pekerja. 

Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PT. Pindad Ade Bagdja mengatakan lokasi baru untuk pengembangan produksi harus tersebar di Indonesia. “Jangan menempatkan semua telur dalam satu keranjang,” ujarnya di acara yang sama. Penyebaran lokasi intinya demi keamanan fasilitas.

Kantor pusat PT. Pindad di Bandung seluas 66 hektare digunakan untuk produksi senjata, kendaraan khusus, dan produk industrial dengan karyawan berjumlah 1.958 orang.

PT PAL Serahkan Kapal Perang Rumah Sakit Jenis LPD 124 ke TNI AL

Lokasi kedua di Turen, Malang sebagai divisi munisi seluas 166 hektare dengan produk munisi (peluru) juga bahan peledak dengan karyawan berjumlah 583 orang.

Krishna S. Pribadi dari Pusat Mitigasi Bencana ITB mengatakan, lokasi baru pengembangan industri pertahanan harus memperhitungkan kondisi daerah rawan bencana.

Kerawanan itu terkait bencana geologi seperti gempa, tsunami, dan bencana hidrometeorologi seperti banjir juga longsor. “Bukan tidak bisa membangun, tapi investasinya harus besar,” kata dia.

Berita lain tentang PT PAL dan industri pertahanan bisa Anda simak di Tempo.co.


https://tekno.tempo.co/amp/1192217/pt-pal-siapkan-pabrik-kapal-perang-di-lampung_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Insitu receives contract to supply Indonesia with six ScanEagle UAVs*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Defence Weekly
03 April 2019
Follow

RSS


*Key Points*

Indonesia will receive six ScanEagle unmanned aerial vehicles from the US
System will be provided under a grant via Washington’s Maritime Security Initiative
Boeing subsidiary Insitu has been awarded a USD9.9 million contract by the US Department of Defense (DoD) to supply the Indonesian government with the ScanEagle unmanned aircraft system (UAS).

The contract, which will be executed via the US’ Foreign Military Sales (FMS) programme, consists of six ScanEagle air vehicles, as well as equipment related to its operations and technical support services. Work on the contract is expected to complete in May 2022.

As reported by _Jane’s_ in February 2018, Indonesia was selected to receive the ScanEagle UAS under a grant by the US government.

https://www.janes.com/article/87641...t-to-supply-indonesia-with-six-scaneagle-uavs

Quite long process, hope the Navy can get other UAV before scaneagle came


----------



## Nike

PT DI is in testing phase before delivery for CN295 MPA for TNI AU

https://www.angkasareview.com/2019/...-mpa-tni-au-akan-diserahkan-pertengahan-2019/


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Bakal Punya 12 Kapal Selam Buatan Anak Negeri*
Oleh Athika Rahma pada 03 Apr 2019, 19:45 WIB




Liputan6.com, Jakarta - Kapal selam buatan anak negeri yaitu PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) akan segera diluncurkan dalam waktu dekat. Kapal selam tipe U209 unit ke-3 tersebut sudah rampung dan tengah menunggu kepastian jadwal Presiden Joko Widodo untuk peluncuran.

Dengan begitu, sudah 3 unit kapal selam yang dibuat oleh PT PAL Indonesia, berkolaborasi dengan Korea Selatan. Ke depannya, PT PAL Indonesia masih akan memproduksi sekitar 9 kapal selam lagi, sehingga nantinya Indonesia punya 12 unit kapal selam buatan sendiri.

Direktur Utama PT PAL Indonesia, Budiman Saleh menyatakan peluncuran kapal selam ke-3 ini merupakan bagian dari selesainya produksi kapal _batch_ ke-1.



BACA JUGA


Jadi Bahan Kritik Prabowo, Perlukah Anggaran Pertahanan Ditambah?
Prabowo Kritisi Kondisi Alutsista, Jokowi Pamer Tank dan Kapal Selam Buatan RI
Investasi Cara Jokowi Penuhi Alutsista Indonesia
"Pengadaan kapal selam dipecah menjadi dalam satuan _batch_, yaitu 3 unit kapal selamper _batch_. Batch pertama sudah rampung, sekarang kita sedang tahap finalisasi kontrak _batch_ ke-2, yaitu untuk kapal ke-4, 5 dan 6," ungkapnya saat dihubungi Liputan6.com, Rabu (3/4/2019).



2 of 3
*Tiga Kapal Lagi Akan Selesai dalam 77 Bulan*




Kapal selam KRI Nanggala 402. (Liputan6.com/Yandhi Deslatama)
Budiman menargetkan penyerahan _batch_ ke-2 dalam waktu 77 bulan, atau sekitar 6 hingga 7 tahun ke depan. Saat ini, PT PAL Indonesia masih fokus dalam tahap _learning growth_untuk menguasai pembuatan, pengujian dan pemeliharaan kapal selam.

"Ada beberapa negara tetangga yang bertanya tipe, kemampuan, kebutuhan operasional. Tapi saat ini PT PAL Indonesia masih fokus dalam tahap_ learning growth_," ujar Budiman.

Bicara kemampuan, kapal selam ke-3 yang bernama Alugoro ini dipastikan punya spesifikasi yang mumpuni seperti kapal selam sebelumnya, KRI Nagapasa dan KRI Ardadedali.

Kapal selam ke-2, KRI Ardadedali saja memiliki panjang 61,3 meter, diameter 6,2 meter dengan draft 5,7 meter yang mampu menumpang 40 kru kapal.

Kemampuan selamnya mencapai kedalaman _Maximum Diving Depth_ (MDD) 300 meter dan _Nominal Diving Depth_ (NDD) 250 meter. Kapal ini melaju hingga 21 knot di bawah air dan 12 knot di permukaan. Kapal selam ini mampu bertahan 50 hari di dalam air.

Sementara, Alugoro sudah dibekali dengan berbagai sensor penginderaan yang memenuhi fungsi azasi kapal selam. Platform kapal selam U209 mampu dipasangi peluru kendali, namun kembali pada prioritas fungsinya.

https://m.liputan6.com/bisnis/read/3933024/indonesia-bakal-punya-12-kapal-selam-buatan-anak-negeri

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## afiq0110

trishna_amṛta said:


> M16 is still very good for training beginner shooter (accurate, lightweight, low recoil, and easy to shoot), IMO is far better for beginner to training using M16 before moving to anything with piston such as AKM, SS2 or HK416



i am not talking about practice weapon... i am talking about regular grunts equipment



trishna_amṛta said:


> Are you sure you properly understand the meaning of "deterrence"? Never has (and will never be) the shooting skill of individual soldier is a deterrence factor.



that is why i used quotation marks


----------



## Nike

Marines had received 34 BTR 50 pk ex Ukraina in 1997

*BTR-50PK Korps Marinir: Masih ‘Orisinil’ Dengan Performa Maksimal*
indomiliter | 05/04/2019 | Berita Matra Laut, Berita Update Alutsista, Tank | 3 Comments
FacebookTwitterWhatsAppLineCopy LinkEmail




_Foto: Resimen Kavaleri 2 Marinir_

Meski postur Kavaleri Korps Marinir saat ini telah dilengkapi ranpur amfibi modern seperti BMP-3F dan LVTP-7A1, namun identitas ranpur amfibi generasi PT-76 dan BTR-50 masih punya tempat tersendiri. Usia pengadian boleh tua, pun sudah beberapa yang dijadikan koleksi monumen dan koleksi museum, tapi hingga kini pasukan Kavaleri Korps Baret Ungu terbukti masih mampu menjaga kesiapan tempur tank PT-76M dan BTR-50 yang dikenal masyarakat sebagai elemen alutsista yang didatangkan jelang kampanye Operasi Trikora di awal dekade 60-an.

Baca juga: PT-76 dan BTR-50 – Duet Maut Ranpur Amfibi di Timor Timur

Terkhusus bicara tentang BTR (_Bronetransporter)_-50 yang kondang disebut sebagai pansam (panser amfibi), kebanyakan netizen mengenal ranpur APC (armoured personnel carrier) ini sudah sepuh, tak salah karena sudah dioperasikan Korps Marinir (d/h – KKO AL) sejak tahun 1962. Meski begitu tak semua BTR-50 Korps Marinir usianya sama, ada jenis BTR-50 Korps Marinir yang usianya ‘relatif’ lebih muda dari yang lainnya.

Yang dimaksud lebih muda adalah BTR-50PK, jenis BTR-50 yang satu ini asal pengadaannya bukan dari Rusia, melainkan diakuisisi dari Ukraina. Dikutip dari database _Stockholm International Peace Research Institute_ (SIPRI), disebutkan pada periode 1997 – 1999 BTR-50PK didatangkan dengan jumlah 34 unit, proses pengadaannya bersamaan dengan kedatangan ranpur BVP-2 yang dibeli dari Slovakia (1998), tapi dikapalkan ke Indonesia via Ukraina.











Meski secara tampilan tak terlalu beda dengan BTR-50P dan BTR-50P/PM yang didatangkan di era 60-an, tapi berdasarkan penuturan seorang perwira menengah di Resimen Kavaleri 2 Marinir, dikatakan BTR-50PK punya performa yang lebih baik dibandingkan jenis BTR-50 lainnya. Sumber Indomiliter.com menyebut BTR-50PK juga punya suara deru mesin yang khas, “pak.. pak.. pak.”

Walau didatangkan dari Ukraina, sejatinya BTR-50PK yang digunakan Korps Marinir adalah buatan Rusia dengan tahun pembuatan 1961. Bila data SIPRI menyebut BTR-50PK yang diterima Indonesia berstatus bekas pakai, namun sumber dari Resimen Kavaleri 2 menjelaskan sebenarnya BTR-50PK diterima dalam kondisi baru dan belum pernah dioperasikan, hanya lama di gudang penyimpanan di Ukraina.






Di tangan Ukraina, BTR-50PK sudah mendapat serangakaian modifikasi. Maka jika dibandingkan dengan BTR-50P/PM, akan terlihat perbedaan seperti pada penempatan 6 pelontar granat asap (disisi kiri dan kanan 3 – 3), pintu palka personel yang dibuka ke dalam, jenis senjata dan di BTR-50PK ada sepasang tangki bahan bakar eksternal di bagian belakang kendaraan.

Untuk senjata, BTR-50PK mengandalkan sepucuk senapan mesin sedang PKT kaliber 7,62 mm. Berbeda dengan BTR-50P/PM senjatanya adalah FN MAG GPMG 7,62 mm dan senapan mesin berat (SMB) M2HB 12,7 mm.





_Pelontar granat asap._
Sebagai jenis BTR-50 yang paling perkasa, nyatanya BTR-50PK di tangan Korps Marinir masih orisinil, artinya ranpur belum mengalami upgrade dan repowering sejak diterima, berbeda seperti halnya BTR-50P/PM. Dapur pacu BTR-50PK mengandalkan mesin diesel Type W-6 dengan RPM 3000. Kapasitas bahan bakar internal 250 liter dan tersedia dua jerigen bahan bakar eksternal yang masing-masing kapasitasnya 50 liter.





_Jerigen bahan bakar di bagian belakang ranpur._
Spesikasi teknis lain yakni kapasitas oli mesin 45 liter dan oli tranmisi 11 liter. Sebagai perbadingan singkat, BTR-50PM sudah di repowering menggunakan mesin diesel buatan barat – Detroit 6 V90T. Guna menunjang operasi amfibi, BTR-50PK disokong dua pompa mekanik dan 1 pompa hull.

Baca juga: Adopsi RCWS 7,62mm di Pansam BTR-50 Marinir TNI AL

Dari dimensi BTR-50PK punya panjang 7,7 meter, lebar 3,14 meter dan tinggi 2,15 meter. Dengan bobot 14 ton, tebal lapisan baja ranpur era Perang Dingin ini mencapai 1,1 centimeter. BTR-50PK diawaki oleh 3 orang personel dan dapat membawa 16 pasukan infanteri bersenjata lengkap. (Haryo Adjie)

https://www.indomiliter.com/btr-50pk-korps-marinir-masih-orisinil-dengan-performa-maksimal/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesia is one of the largest operator of Airbus aircraft in Aspac region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Karya Bangsa Militer
*Menunggu Peluncuran Pengganti Kapal Perang Berwujud 'Aneh' ini Untuk Angkatan Laut RI*





Akhyari Hananto 
22 Maret 2019 09:11 WIB
1 menit, 32 detik 







KRI Klewang © foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com


KRI Klewang terbakar tepat pada saat tahun 2012 saat acara peluncuran.
KRI Klewang adalah Kapal Cepat Rudal yang diproyeksikan menjadi kekuatan pemukul TNI AL yang handal dan menakutkan di lautan, karena mampu menginduksi panas dan sulit dideteksi radar lawan.
Peluncuran pengganti KRI Klewang direncanakan akan dilakukan pertengahan 2019.
Sebenarnya, tak begitu banyak berita terbaru tentang KRI Klewang. Kita masih ingat, KRI Klewang-625 merupakan kapal perang TNI AL buatan Indonesia, tipe Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR) ini yang dipersenjatai rudal C-705 kerjasama antara Indonesia dan Cina, dengan bobot hulu ledak 110 kg, daya jelajah 75 km (170 km dengan tambahan roket pendorong) dan dengan kemampuan daya hancur sebesar 95,7 persen.

Rudal yang digunakan KRI Klewang, Rudal C-705 yang juga buatan Indonesia kerjasama dengan Cina, dengan bobot hulu ledak 110 kg, daya jelajah 75 km (170 km dengan tambahan roket pendorong) dan dengan kemampuan daya hancur sebesar 95,7 persen.


Kapal ini juga dilengkapi sistem Sewaco modern, diproyeksikan akan menjadi kekuatan pemukul TNI AL yang handal dan menakutkan di lautan, karena mampu menginduksi panas dan sulit dideteksi radar lawan. Sayangnya, kapal masa depan ini terbakar secara misterius tak lama setelah lulus uji mesin di Pangkalan TNI-AL di Banyuwangi, Selat Bali, 28/9/2012.





Caption



Pihak pembuat, yakni PT Lundin Industry Invest berkomitmen untuk mengganti seluruh proses pembuatan KRI Klewang yang terbakar tersebut dan membangun KRI Klewang 2. John Lundin Managing Director PT Lundin Industry Invest, pabrikan kapal trimaran ini ketika diwawancarai Navy Recognition di acara pameran Indo Defence 2018 yang baru lalu mengatakan bahwa KRI Klewang 2 direncanakan akan diluncurkan pada pertengahan tahun 201, seperti dikutip dari Indodefence.com.

Selanjutnya dikatakan bahwa progres fisik pembangunan kembali kapal ini sudah naik secara signifikan, kemudian beberapa perubahan juga telah dilakukan, diantaranya adalah mast (tiang utama) yang mempunyai desain baru, Combat Management Sistem disamping tentu saja penggunaan bahan yang lebih tahan api. Desain kapal trimaran dengan sudut tajam dan sensor radar tiang tinggi ini tidak akan berpengaruh pada kestabilan kapal.

(Dari berbagai sumber)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*Take a peek in the F-16 Upgrade, the Iron Eagle Home at Iswahjudi AFB*

Extend service life and improved avionics system





*Magetan, IDN Times* - Air Force Base (AFB) Iswahjudi in Magetan, East Java is running the project _Enhanced Mid-Life Update_ (EMLU) - _The Falcon Structural Augmentation Rodmap_ (Falcon STAR). Activities to extend the life and increase in aircraft avionics system of the F-16 A / B _Block_ 15 weight level was held in a hangar Engineering Squadron (Skatek) 042 Iswahjudi AFB.

042 Skatek Iswahjudi Air Force Base commander, Maj Tek Subagio Augustine, saying that the work was started in September 2017. Until now, the process of _upgrading_ four aircraft F-16 A / B Block 15 is still run by the technicians of the Air Force and PT Dirgantara Indonesia.



"There were two people from _Lockheed Martin_ (F-16 aircraft manufacturer American) who helped supervision. However, all the activities carried out by our technicians, "said Subagio, Thursday (14/3).






The technicians, he continues, do some work to _upgrade_ the fighter jets who join Air Squadron 3 Iswahjudi AFB since the late 1989's. Work done in between maintenance, _install a removable_ , removal of panels and aircraft components. The execution was scheduled for up to 24 months or two years.

"For the execution _single seat_ there were 560 _task_ or as chapters and to _double seat_ there were 680 _task_ , '' said Subagio.





_Upgrade_ one of four F-16 A / B is scheduled to be completed in June and July. Flight test will also be conducted. While the renewal of nine other similar aircraft continue to run until a few years into the future.

"The age of the aircraft will fly over a length of 15, 20 even 25 years. It's Falcon STAR because it will be installed a computer system as a tool to counter aircraft flew age, '' Subagio explained.





The avionics system are updated through EMLU-Falcon STAR project, such as the installation _Missile Beyond Visual Range_ (BVR), which has a range of over 30 kilometers. In addition, the AMRAAM to release air to air missiles with the distance run of 60 _nautical miles_ or about 110 kilometers. 

Also, Fire Control Radar and JDAM _(Joint Direct Attack Munitio)_ which is equipped with a laser guidance bomb. "After carrying out this (EMLU-Falcon STAR) plane was able to use the new weapons that neighboring countries we already have, '' said Subagio.

For the procurement of spare parts, Commander Skatek 042 explains, there are two types of contracts in EMLU-Falcon STAR project. First use the mechanism alias partners _Direct Commercial Sales_ (DCS) and _Foreign Military Sales_ (FMS) or _Government to Government_ .






Subagio who also serves as secretary-Falcon STAR EMLU project feel proud of the work. Therefore, technicians can increase the ability of the Air Force. Moreover, a job that included severe level it is the first held at the unit level engineering squadron. "If overseas, this work went into _depot maintenance_ ," he said.


In the upgraded F-16 C / D in _Depot Luke Airforce Base_ United States some time ago, Subagio pointed out, run for 14 months. Updates structures and avionics systems can be faster because handled by experienced technicians.




Rejuvenation F-16 is expected to take 24 months. (IDN Times / Nofika Dian Nugroho)
Nevertheless, it was revealed that the Air Force was challenged to run the project EMLU - Falcon STAR. Moreover, a number of technicians she already had enough stock to _upgrade_ fighter aircraft. "The preparation as training abroad be it _academic_ or _on the job training_ , '' he said.

Subagio revealed, the Falcon STAR project constrained human resource issues. In addition, the problem of delivery _of spare parts_ are directly imported from the United States. Thus, the time required To toggle _the upgrade_ of an aircraft F-16 A / B _Block_ 15 is targeted for 24 months. However, the next process can certainly run faster because the technicians are experienced.

_Nofika Dian Nugroho/IDTIMES_


----------



## 182

5 fighters at hanggar





after they finished EMLU + FALCON STAR programme, our f-16's will renamed as F-16AM/BM or something else?


----------



## GraveDigger388

barjo said:


> Karya Bangsa Militer
> *Menunggu Peluncuran Pengganti Kapal Perang Berwujud 'Aneh' ini Untuk Angkatan Laut RI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akhyari Hananto
> 22 Maret 2019 09:11 WIB
> 1 menit, 32 detik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRI Klewang © foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com
> 
> 
> KRI Klewang terbakar tepat pada saat tahun 2012 saat acara peluncuran.
> KRI Klewang adalah Kapal Cepat Rudal yang diproyeksikan menjadi kekuatan pemukul TNI AL yang handal dan menakutkan di lautan, karena mampu menginduksi panas dan sulit dideteksi radar lawan.
> Peluncuran pengganti KRI Klewang direncanakan akan dilakukan pertengahan 2019.
> Sebenarnya, tak begitu banyak berita terbaru tentang KRI Klewang. Kita masih ingat, KRI Klewang-625 merupakan kapal perang TNI AL buatan Indonesia, tipe Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR) ini yang dipersenjatai rudal C-705 kerjasama antara Indonesia dan Cina, dengan bobot hulu ledak 110 kg, daya jelajah 75 km (170 km dengan tambahan roket pendorong) dan dengan kemampuan daya hancur sebesar 95,7 persen.
> 
> Rudal yang digunakan KRI Klewang, Rudal C-705 yang juga buatan Indonesia kerjasama dengan Cina, dengan bobot hulu ledak 110 kg, daya jelajah 75 km (170 km dengan tambahan roket pendorong) dan dengan kemampuan daya hancur sebesar 95,7 persen.
> 
> 
> Kapal ini juga dilengkapi sistem Sewaco modern, diproyeksikan akan menjadi kekuatan pemukul TNI AL yang handal dan menakutkan di lautan, karena mampu menginduksi panas dan sulit dideteksi radar lawan. Sayangnya, kapal masa depan ini terbakar secara misterius tak lama setelah lulus uji mesin di Pangkalan TNI-AL di Banyuwangi, Selat Bali, 28/9/2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caption
> 
> 
> 
> Pihak pembuat, yakni PT Lundin Industry Invest berkomitmen untuk mengganti seluruh proses pembuatan KRI Klewang yang terbakar tersebut dan membangun KRI Klewang 2. John Lundin Managing Director PT Lundin Industry Invest, pabrikan kapal trimaran ini ketika diwawancarai Navy Recognition di acara pameran Indo Defence 2018 yang baru lalu mengatakan bahwa KRI Klewang 2 direncanakan akan diluncurkan pada pertengahan tahun 201, seperti dikutip dari Indodefence.com.
> 
> Selanjutnya dikatakan bahwa progres fisik pembangunan kembali kapal ini sudah naik secara signifikan, kemudian beberapa perubahan juga telah dilakukan, diantaranya adalah mast (tiang utama) yang mempunyai desain baru, Combat Management Sistem disamping tentu saja penggunaan bahan yang lebih tahan api. Desain kapal trimaran dengan sudut tajam dan sensor radar tiang tinggi ini tidak akan berpengaruh pada kestabilan kapal.
> 
> (Dari berbagai sumber)


Let's wish this won't be the only procurement..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Anoa Panzer Monument in Bandung officially opened*
6th Apr 2019 18:55







Bandung (ANTARA) - Marking their 21st anniversary, the State-owned Enterprises (BUMN) Ministry and state-owned weapons manufacturer PT Pindad Persero organized a Fun Walk and inaugurated the Anoa Panzer Monument at the Cibeunying Park, Bandung, Saturday, under the framework of the ministry's 36th birthday.

BUMN Minister Rini Soemarno, West Java Governor M. Ridwan Kamil, or Emil, and PT. Pindad Director Abraham Mose inaugurated the Anoa Panzer Monument.

Soemarno expressed pride on inaugurating the Anoa Panzer Monument, citing 350 Anoa armored units were currently in use by the United Nations for several world peace missions.

The minister affirmed that the BUMN Ministry and Indonesians felt immense pride of this achievement.

"PT Pindad, in future, must become innovative and creative, so it can be the leader in Asia and the best in the world. This anniversary event reiterates the fact that BUMN should realize the fact that we not only manufacture products and print rupiah, but the key aspect is that BUMN serves as the driver of development, " Soemarno noted.

The minister further affirmed that Pindad's achievements were inseparable from the efforts of the young generation that has been constantly making innovations.

Soemarno is optimistic that other domestic products apart from Anoa Panzers would be able to compete at the global level.

"The young must be ready to continue to carry forward PT Pindad's legacy to their children and grandchildren," the minister affirmed.

In the meantime, West Java Governor Emil pointed to notable assistance extended by Pindad in his endeavor to clean up Citarum River.

Apart from other parties that have made contributions through their knowledge and community, Pindad remains a vanguard, as a provider of technology in the form of garbage-picking equipment.

"Pindad has also been helpful to the West Java provincial government. We have received Pindad's assistance in waste collection from Citarum River. Moreover, Pindad has offered help in conducting tree-planting activities. It is expected that the efforts made will continue to be smooth," the West Java governor stated. 

Reporter: Eliswan Azly

Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/123145/anoa-panzer-monument-in-bandung-officially-opened

I heard Pindad is currently in process to searching new engine block provider for Anoa APC, with Perkin, Hino and Doosan as front runner. Just wish Pindad chose Hino as they had huge advantage in a
Indonesia considering their deep business here in medium and heavy sized truck


----------



## barjo

GraveDigger388 said:


> Let's wish this won't be the only procurement..


Yes bro.....


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 182

*Army Exercise (LATANCAB 2018)*






Fire..fiire..fiireee...


















































mistral launcher




ok! lift it up

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## asterisktaker

Svantana said:


>


The message that appeared on the last bit of the video (@2:20) is a bit ironic given his presidency is so willing to kill the IFX project or so appears from the outside anyway. Don't get me wrong, I'm fond of Jokowi and I understand he does have his priority in order, but as have been discussed above, he seems to be surrounded with the wrong people when it comes to strategic & security planning, not helping as well that those around him is mostly from the "infantry strong" school of thoughts (Ryamizard, Panjaitan, Wiranto). At least in SBY presidency had Djoko Suyanto and the legendary Purnomo Yusgiantoro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

Gratisss masuk, yayyy i like it aha ahaa


----------



## Nike

Marines Corps armored batt. regional excercise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rondo.royal2

182 said:


> mistral launcher


Yg ini kalo di vietnam nyebutnya "mini pantsir -S1" .. Penistaan barang russia  ... Cuma manpads dikasih optik atau RCWS tapi pake igla ,konsolnya ada stik dingdong ..bangsat  bener bener penistaan .. 





Konsol asli pantsir




===============================

nemu ini ,male bppt




Pengujian pesawat untuk model PUNA MALE bertujuan untuk mendapatkan koefisien gaya dan momen model pesawat pada enam derajat kebebasan dengan variasi sudut serang dan sudut slip samping serta kombinasi keduanya. Pengujian ini juga dilakukan untuk mendapatkan validasi titik transisi dimana trip strip dipasang di permukaan sayap, ekor, dan hidung pesawat dengan metoda visualisasi aliran sublimasi.

20 maret '19




1 april '19

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

night operation of Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Marine recon units

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*TNI Hold Counter Terrorism Simulation*
Translator: 
*Dewi Elvia Muthiariny*
Editor: 
*Petir Garda Bhwana*
9 April 2019 13:57 WIB

TNI) has held a counter-terrorism simulation Tuesday morning, April 9, in Mercure Hotel, Ancol, North Jakarta. The program used a scheme of saving a hostage from a terror group.

TNI Commander Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto said that the simulation aimed at testing the readiness of the anti-terrorism squad in implementing its operation, especially nearing the 2019 general elections.

“I, Marshall Hadi Tjahjanto, accompanied by TNI special force state that TNI and staffers are ready to secure the 2019 legislative and presidential election,” Hadi remarked.

Read also: TNI Commander Calls for Strength Through Differences

The simulation was started with an act of several people taken hostage by a terror group in a hotel room after the group sabotaged a government meeting. The counter-terrorism act was carried out starting from negotiation, chasing using helicopter unit and boats, until bomb disposal.

The counter-terrorism simulation was monitored by Marshall Hadi Tjahjanto, TNI Army Force Chief of Staff Gen. Andika Perkasa, TNI Navy Force Chief of Staff Admiral Siwi Sukma Adji, and TNI Air Force Chief of Staff Marshall Yuyu Sutisna, head of the National Counterterrorism Agency (BNPT) Suhardi Alius.

ANDITA RAHMA

https://en.tempo.co/read/1193880/tni-hold-counter-terrorism-simulation


----------



## barjo

Dirgahayu TNI AU 73
SWA BHUWANA PAKSA





HAPPY ANIVERSARY AIR FORCE
The Wings Protector of MotherLand


----------



## Nike

barjo said:


> Dirgahayu TNI AU 73
> SWA BHUWANA PAKSA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY ANIVERSARY AIR FORCE
> The Wings Protector of MotherLand



Kinda old school, like TVRI programme in 1991 era. No kidding should be better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

Marine Rouge said:


> *Anoa Panzer Monument in Bandung officially opened*
> 6th Apr 2019 18:55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandung (ANTARA) - Marking their 21st anniversary, the State-owned Enterprises (BUMN) Ministry and state-owned weapons manufacturer PT Pindad Persero organized a Fun Walk and inaugurated the Anoa Panzer Monument at the Cibeunying Park, Bandung, Saturday, under the framework of the ministry's 36th birthday.
> 
> BUMN Minister Rini Soemarno, West Java Governor M. Ridwan Kamil, or Emil, and PT. Pindad Director Abraham Mose inaugurated the Anoa Panzer Monument.
> 
> Soemarno expressed pride on inaugurating the Anoa Panzer Monument, citing 350 Anoa armored units were currently in use by the United Nations for several world peace missions.
> 
> The minister affirmed that the BUMN Ministry and Indonesians felt immense pride of this achievement.
> 
> "PT Pindad, in future, must become innovative and creative, so it can be the leader in Asia and the best in the world. This anniversary event reiterates the fact that BUMN should realize the fact that we not only manufacture products and print rupiah, but the key aspect is that BUMN serves as the driver of development, " Soemarno noted.
> 
> The minister further affirmed that Pindad's achievements were inseparable from the efforts of the young generation that has been constantly making innovations.
> 
> Soemarno is optimistic that other domestic products apart from Anoa Panzers would be able to compete at the global level.
> 
> "The young must be ready to continue to carry forward PT Pindad's legacy to their children and grandchildren," the minister affirmed.
> 
> In the meantime, West Java Governor Emil pointed to notable assistance extended by Pindad in his endeavor to clean up Citarum River.
> 
> Apart from other parties that have made contributions through their knowledge and community, Pindad remains a vanguard, as a provider of technology in the form of garbage-picking equipment.
> 
> "Pindad has also been helpful to the West Java provincial government. We have received Pindad's assistance in waste collection from Citarum River. Moreover, Pindad has offered help in conducting tree-planting activities. It is expected that the efforts made will continue to be smooth," the West Java governor stated.
> 
> Reporter: Eliswan Azly
> 
> Editor: Rahmad Nasution
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/123145/anoa-panzer-monument-in-bandung-officially-opened
> 
> I heard Pindad is currently in process to searching new engine block provider for Anoa APC, with Perkin, Hino and Doosan as front runner. Just wish Pindad chose Hino as they had huge advantage in a Indonesia considering their deep business here in medium and heavy sized truck



There is something wrong or fake news here ...350 Units Anoa in used by the United Nations for several world peace missions..... Any latest source ....How many units of Anoa already produced by Pindad ?

*---------------
Betol-betol menohok sindiran dari pihak Korea ya ... Daripada malu .. it would better for Indonesia to abolish its participation in KFX/IFX project ... I believe that Korea can complete the KFX project without participation of Indonesia smoothly ...
*
*Hak dan Partisipasi Indonesia Dalam Proyek Pesawat KF-X*
April 9, 2019 A Ziyadi Berita TNI 3





Indonesia telah menginvestasikan sekitar 20% ke dalam proyek KF-X. Untuk itu, indonesia mendapatkan:

1) Pengalaman langsung dalam pengembangan pesawat dari awal hingga akhir.
72 insinyur Indonesia dari PTDI berada di fasilitas KAI, mengamati dan mempelajari proses sistemik pengembangan pesawat. Mereka diizinkan mengakses secara mendalam ke segala hal mulai dari proses desain awal hingga proses pembuatan. 25 insinyur tambahan akan tiba untuk membiasakan diri dengan proses pembuatan.
2) Sebuah pesawat prototipe dikonversi untuk memenuhi spesifikasi Indonesia alias IF-X. Ini termasuk modifikasi reseptor bahan bakar agar kompatibel dengan metode probe & drogue. Pesawat pertama diharapkan dikirim pada tahun 2026.
3) Transfer teknologi terbatas & perakitan lokal.
4) Dukungan teknis & logistik untuk armada IF-X Indonesia.

Dan untuk menjernihkan kesalahpahaman, Indonesia tidak mendapatkan hak berikut ini:

1) Hak Ekspor
2) Transfer teknologi inti.
3) Manufaktur lokal.

Pemerintah Indonesia terlalu sering menunda pembayaran dan berusaha mengurangi investasi secara keseluruhan sambil menuntut tingkat transfer teknologi dan hak ekspor yang lebih tinggi.

Jika indonesia menginginkan lebih banyak dari proyek KF-X, indonesia harus membayar lebih banyak, bukan lebih sedikit, terakhir indonesia sudah terlambat membayar

Sumber : lhttp://militermeter.com/hak-dan-partisipasi-indonesia-dalam-proyek-pesawat-kf-x/


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> There is something wrong or fake news here ...350 Units Anoa in used by the United Nations for several world peace missions..... Any latest source ....How many units of Anoa already produced by Pindad ?
> 
> *---------------
> Betol-betol menohok sindiran dari pihak Korea ya ... Daripada malu .. it would better for Indonesia to abolish its participation in KFX/IFX project ... I believe that Korea can complete the KFX project without participation of Indonesia smoothly ...
> *
> *Hak dan Partisipasi Indonesia Dalam Proyek Pesawat KF-X*
> April 9, 2019 A Ziyadi Berita TNI 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia telah menginvestasikan sekitar 20% ke dalam proyek KF-X. Untuk itu, indonesia mendapatkan:
> 
> 1) Pengalaman langsung dalam pengembangan pesawat dari awal hingga akhir.
> 72 insinyur Indonesia dari PTDI berada di fasilitas KAI, mengamati dan mempelajari proses sistemik pengembangan pesawat. Mereka diizinkan mengakses secara mendalam ke segala hal mulai dari proses desain awal hingga proses pembuatan. 25 insinyur tambahan akan tiba untuk membiasakan diri dengan proses pembuatan.
> 2) Sebuah pesawat prototipe dikonversi untuk memenuhi spesifikasi Indonesia alias IF-X. Ini termasuk modifikasi reseptor bahan bakar agar kompatibel dengan metode probe & drogue. Pesawat pertama diharapkan dikirim pada tahun 2026.
> 3) Transfer teknologi terbatas & perakitan lokal.
> 4) Dukungan teknis & logistik untuk armada IF-X Indonesia.
> 
> Dan untuk menjernihkan kesalahpahaman, Indonesia tidak mendapatkan hak berikut ini:
> 
> 1) Hak Ekspor
> 2) Transfer teknologi inti.
> 3) Manufaktur lokal.
> 
> Pemerintah Indonesia terlalu sering menunda pembayaran dan berusaha mengurangi investasi secara keseluruhan sambil menuntut tingkat transfer teknologi dan hak ekspor yang lebih tinggi.
> 
> Jika indonesia menginginkan lebih banyak dari proyek KF-X, indonesia harus membayar lebih banyak, bukan lebih sedikit, terakhir indonesia sudah terlambat membayar
> 
> Sumber : lhttp://militermeter.com/hak-dan-partisipasi-indonesia-dalam-proyek-pesawat-kf-x/



The first foremost intention of Indonesian participation in this is to expand PT DI knowledge in Aircraft designs in order to develop its own designs based on a foreign design. The same way was used in almost all recent ToT projects, at the end of the day, Indonesia would likely develop new products based on what has been learned. PT PAL did that with the LPD and now it is doing the same thing with PKR Frigates.

Do you want to start flaming war again? Tone down your language.


----------



## Nike

*Pindad ingin kuasai teknologi munisi lebih besar*
Selasa, 9 April 2019 14:35 WIB





Wakil Komisaris Utama Pindad Sumardi (kedua dari kiri) membuka seminar nasional teknologi munisi kaliber sedang dengan menabuh kendang di Sentul, Bogor, Jawa Barat pada Selasa (9/4/2019). (ANTARA/Aji Cakti)

Sentul, Bogor, Jawa Barat (ANTARA) - PT Pindad (Persero) menyelenggarakan seminar nasional tentang teknologi munisi kaliber sedang (20 mm) dan pembangunan kapabilitas dalam rangka menguasai teknologi munisi lebih besar.

"Pindad sedang membangun kemampuannya di bidang munisi. Jika selama ini kami memiliki kemampuan di bidang munisi kaliber kecil dari 1985, tantangan ke depan adalah kami masuk ke munisi kaliber lebih besar," kata General Manajer Senjata PT Pindad Yayat Ruyat, dalam sebuah seminar di Sentul, Bogor, Jawa Barat, Selasa.

Dia menjelaskan bahwa di antara teknologi munisi kaliber kecil dan besar, terdapat teknologi munisi kaliber sedang dengan ukuran 20 hingga 40 mm. "Ini adalah produk antara atau pertengahan untuk kami menguasai teknologi yang lebih besar di munisi kaliber besar," tutur Yayat.

Tujuan seminar ini adalah untuk mendapatkan wawasan dan melakukan diskusi guna mengetahui pengetahuan dasar dan teknologi munisi kaliber medium terbaru. Selain itu, seminar tersebut juga untuk mengetahui wawasan dan diskusi mengenai rudal dan roket serta bagaimana membangun kapabilitasnya di Indonesia.
Baca juga: Pindad targetkan kontrak Rp7 triliun pada 2019
Baca juga: Menteri BUMN jajal panser Anoa buatan Pindad

Seminar dibuka oleh Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan Pindad Ade Bagdja, Wakil Komisaris Utama Pindad Sumardi, Commercial Director of NLC Daniel Aren, Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan (KKIP) Sanusi serta dihadiri oleh para user (TNI), pemerintahan, institusi penelitian, Universitas.

Sasaran dari seminar ini adalah pihak pengguna (TNI/Polri, dll) terpuaskan oleh munisi dengan kualitas yang baik, industri-industri bidang pertahanan dan stakeholders lebih memahami tentang munisi kaliber medium, membangun kemampuan industri munisi kaliber medium, rudal dan roket di Indonesia, mempromosikan industri pertahanan nasional untuk menjadi pemain global di bidang munisi, serta meningkatkan kompetensi nasional.

Pindad telah memproduksi berbagai macam munisi yang sesuai dengan standar NATO yakni munisi kaliber kecil (MKK) dari 5,56 mm hingga 12,7 mm dan munisi khusus seperti mortar, granat dan piroteknik.

Pindad berencana membuat investasi di lini produksi perakitan munisi kaliber sedang, meliputi 20 mm, 25 mm, 30 mm, 40 mm serta _armor-piercing_, _high-explosive, smoke, illumination, training dan anti-personnel cartridges_ yang memiliki kemampuan untuk melawan kendaraan lapis baja ringan, target material, dan personel tempur.
Baca juga: Menteri BUMN resmikan fasilitas produksi munisi terbaru Pindad
Baca juga: Dorong generasi muda berinovasi, Pindad gelar Kelas Kreatif BUMN
Pewarta: Aji Cakti

Editor: Nusarina Yuliastuti

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


https://m.antaranews.com/berita/822714/pindad-ingin-kuasai-teknologi-munisi-lebih-besar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

rondo.royal2 said:


> nemu ini ,male bppt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pengujian pesawat untuk model PUNA MALE bertujuan untuk mendapatkan koefisien gaya dan momen model pesawat pada enam derajat kebebasan dengan variasi sudut serang dan sudut slip samping serta kombinasi keduanya. Pengujian ini juga dilakukan untuk mendapatkan validasi titik transisi dimana trip strip dipasang di permukaan sayap, ekor, dan hidung pesawat dengan metoda visualisasi aliran sublimasi.
> 
> 20 maret '19



Tinggal masalahnya sekarang bandwith satelitnya dari mana? Satelite nya sopo? Kalau optical package masih bisa beli jadi, tapi flight control, guiding system harus kembangkan sendiri, itu belum lagi urusan komunikasi nya (yang paling rawan). Walaupun misalnya kita punya satelit khusus sekalipun, masih tetap rawan kalau masih belum mampu develop strong encryption pada transport dan application layer nya. Kalau cuma sekedar encryption pada air interface (link layer) saja itu sich kalau menurut saya encryption abal2x.


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> Kinda old school, like TVRI programme in 1991 era. No kidding should be better


Yes... you know versi resmi is, need more bang bang scene and less hell march


----------



## J.Brody

asterisktaker said:


> The message that appeared on the last bit of the video (@2:20) is a bit ironic given his presidency is so willing to kill the IFX project or so appears from the outside anyway. Don't get me wrong, I'm fond of Jokowi and I understand he does have his priority in order, but as have been discussed above, he seems to be surrounded with the wrong people when it comes to strategic & security planning, not helping as well that those around him is mostly from the "infantry strong" school of thoughts (Ryamizard, Panjaitan, Wiranto). At least in SBY presidency had Djoko Suyanto and the legendary Purnomo Yusgiantoro.



During SBY era, i was among one of them who think SBY decision to pick Mr Yusgiantoro as MINDEF was a wrong cdecision. Then he proved me to be wrong.

When President Jokowi selected Mr Ryamizard as MINDEF i was enthusiastic given his record in the past, don't get me wrong he is indeed have a very assertive personality, which i like. But the progress of our MEF under his period is almost stuck, Jokowi era as of today literally brought no new Alutsista into our inventory. Even this KFX project which was started by previous administration is currently threatened. Then the Su-35 contract which still far from completion.


----------



## Jatosint

J.Brody said:


> During SBY era, i was among one of them who think SBY decision to pick Mr Yusgiantoro as MINDEF was a wrong cdecision. Then he proved me to be wrong.
> 
> When President Jokowi selected Mr Ryamizard as MINDEF i was enthusiastic given his record in the past, don't get me wrong he is indeed have a very assertive personality, which i like. But the progress of our MEF under his period is almost stuck, Jokowi era as of today literally brought no new Alutsista into our inventory. Even this KFX project which was started by previous administration is currently threatened. Then the Su-35 contract which still far from completion.




R U BLIND or what? Yes, if you compared it with SBY era, JKW government acquire/bought less Alutsista *BUT *there are still some notable procurement such as: 

New C-130, new hospital ship, 17 new helicopters, etc, all contract signing that you can google easily
http://www.angkasareview.com/2019/0...n-udara-31-bakal-diisi-c-130j-super-hercules/
https://finance.detik.com/industri/d-4377191/kemenhan-pesan-17-helikopter-buatan-bandung

Not to mention that under his presidency TNI build new bases and increase its force structure in Natuna and Papua (New armada, koopsau, Marine Force, and 3rd Kostrad Infantry Division) which certainly takes a large budget

And no, i'm not cebong, these achievement are just a simple fact that you choose not to see

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rondo.royal2

trishna_amṛta said:


> Tinggal masalahnya sekarang bandwith satelitnya dari mana? Satelite nya sopo? Kalau optical package masih bisa beli jadi, tapi flight control, guiding system harus kembangkan sendiri, itu belum lagi urusan komunikasi nya (yang paling rawan). Walaupun misalnya kita punya satelit khusus sekalipun, masih tetap rawan kalau masih belum mampu develop strong encryption pada transport dan application layer nya. Kalau cuma sekedar encryption pada air interface (link layer) saja itu sich kalau menurut saya encryption abal2x.



Satelit bri ,satelit telkom yg baru pengganti telkom 1 dan satelit internet atau HTS , sudah ada . ttransponder ku band pake nya , aslinya drone US pake ka band ,kita ku band saja cukup .

Untuk ISR ,pt DI nanti akan ToT dg pemenang male ada beritanya kok ,karena sistem lebih teruji .. Data link yg anti jamming itu kan rumit pt LEN kalo riset kelamaan ,karena beda data link di drone dg tactical datalink seperti link16 .. Di drone arusnya komunikasinya full duplex , ada acakan frekuensi tiap detik berapa kali bukan tiap menit dan juga data yg terkunci pake enkripsi digital .jadi kalo pun bisa dibuka data nya waktu untuk melihat pun hanya ga ada hitungan sedetik . ini teknologi anti jamming data link di drone.

Drone male ini murni design rancangan indonesia tapi sistem pake teknologi luar . 
===≠===========================
Pindad akan buat prototipe senjata "Cornershot" untuk skala industri.

https://m.antaranews.com/berita/823...otipe-senjata-cornershot-untuk-skala-industri

Selain senjata Cornershot, Pindad pada tahun ini juga akan mengembangkan senapan SS kaliber 7,62mm, pistol polimer dan "heavy barrel", munisi kaliber besar yakni 90mm serta 105mm, dan subsistem kendaran tempur 8x8.

Cornershot merupakan senjata yang pernah didesain pada awal tahun 2000-an untuk kebutuhan personel SWAT Amerika Serikat dan pasukan khusus dalam situasi genting, seperti pembebasan sandera dan pemberantasan teroris.

Fungsi senjata ini mirip dengan teropong senapan penembak jitu atau "sniper", yang memungkinkan penggunanya melihat dan menembak lawannya dalam posisi bersembunyi.


----------



## MacanJawa

yea if jokowi win again his mindef maybe buy "disaster relief" alusista
no more offensive weapon, we dont have war , we are friends with everyone


----------



## rondo.royal2

Kembangkan panser Anoa gurun, Pindad incar pasar Timur Tengah

https://m.antaranews.com/berita/823483/kembangkan-panser-anoa-gurun-pindad-incar-pasar-timur-tengah

Anoa 3 adalah panser Anoa yang memiliki mesin lebih bertenaga, kemampuan lintas medan yang lebih luas," kata General Manajer Senjata Pindad Yayat Ruyat di Sentul, Bogor, Jawa Barat, Selasa.

Nanti ada juga kemampuan untuk menghadapi serangan Nubika atau nuklir, biologi, dan kimia. Jadi kalau ada serangan itu, mampu menghadapinya. Selain itu ada penyempurnaan-penyempurnaan dari Anoa yang ada," ujar Yayat.

"Kendaraan-kendaraan tempur kita baik itu Anoa 3 maupun tank dapat ditambahkan juga dengan pelat keramik tambahan (add-on ceramic).Pada saat ada serangan rudal atau amunisi yang menggunakan energi kinetik, maka serangan ini hanya akan menghancurkan pelat keramiknya saja yang kemudian mudah dicopot dan diganti lagi, sedangkan bodi utama pansernya, termasuk personel di dalamnya masih aman," kata Yayat.
========≠=====================
Pindad berencana "groundbreaking" pabrik amunisi kaliber sedang 2020

https://m.antaranews.com/berita/823...ndbreaking-pabrik-amunisi-kaliber-sedang-2020

"Untuk ekspor ini sangat terbuka, kalau kita melihat data yang ada di global, pada saat ini perkembangan di ASEAN maupun di Asia Pasifik dikarenakan konstelasi geopolitik dan hubungan antarnegara yang sedang panas seperti Laut China Selatan, hubungan India-Pakistan, Semenanjung Korea menjadikan kebutuhan untuk amunisi ini sangat besar," ujarnya.

"Berdasarkan data yang disampaikan oleh perwakilan dari Asisten Perencanaan Umum Panglima TNI bahwa untuk rencana strategis atau renstra lima tahun mendatang terdapat dana Rp3 triliun, jadi dengan kita melakukan produksi sendiri kita bisa menghemat devisa triliunan rupiah," tuturnya.

Selain itu, menurut Yayat, penguasaan teknologi amunisi kaliber sedang juga memiliki nilai strategis yakni Indonesia bisa mandiri, memiliki daya tawar dan daya gentar terhadap ancaman yang datang dari luar.


----------



## UMNOPutra

nufix said:


> The first foremost intention of Indonesian participation in this is to expand PT DI knowledge in Aircraft designs in order to develop its own designs based on a foreign design. The same way was used in almost all recent ToT projects, at the end of the day, Indonesia would likely develop new products based on what has been learned. PT PAL did that with the LPD and now it is doing the same thing with PKR Frigates.
> 
> Do you want to start flaming war again? Tone down your language.



If you have no long term commitment from the beginning .... why did Indonesia agree to sign a participation of 20% in the KFX/IFX project with South Korea ? Did you read a detail term and condition at the agreement ? If not ...please blame by yourselves for that very very "amateur" behavior which already badly damage your reputation ...


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Ngegosip dulu ah.....

Kode keras dari wish list nih yeee...


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Gosip : makin digosok makin sip

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MacanJawa

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Ngegosip dulu ah.....
> 
> Kode keras dari wish list nih yeee...
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Gosip : makin digosok makin sip



F-21? whyyyy


----------



## mengkom

trishna_amṛta said:


> M16 is still very good for training beginner shooter (accurate, lightweight, low recoil, and easy to shoot), IMO is far better for beginner to training using M16 before moving to anything with piston such as AKM, SS2 or HK416


M-16 in TNI inventory are the A1 version, it still uses older NATO standard bullet (55grain M193 from the 1960's, pindad's Code: MU4-TJ) and not compatible with SS-1/SS-2 bullet (62 grain SS109, pindad's code: MU5-TJ) due to different rifling twist used in the rifle barrel.
so yeah, it's a problem if they are still using M-16A1, because pindad doesn't produce 55 grain 5.56mm bullets anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesia prepares to launch third Nagapasa-class submarine*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
10 April 2019



Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL will launch the country’s third Nagapasa (Type 209/1400)-class diesel-electric submarine (SSK) on 11 April.

According to details provided in an invitation card of the event that was forwarded to_Jane’s_ , the vessel, _Alugoro_ (405), will be launched at 1000 h local time in Surabaya, Indonesia on that day.

The vessel was initially scheduled to be launched on 12 April, but the date has been brought forward to accommodate the schedule of VIPs who will be present at the event, an industry source has informed _Jane’s_ .

_Alugoro_ is the first-ever submarine to be assembled locally at PT PAL’s facilities in Surabaya.






To read the full article, Client Login
(107 of 297 words)

https://www.janes.com/article/87797/indonesia-prepares-to-launch-third-nagapasa-class-submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 182

army aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## katarabhumi

asterisktaker said:


> The message that appeared on the last bit of the video (@2:20) is a bit ironic given *his presidency is so willing to kill the IFX* *project *or so appears from the outside anyway. Don't get me wrong, I'm fond of Jokowi and I understand he does have his priority in order, but as have been discussed above, he seems to be surrounded with the wrong people when it comes to strategic & security planning, not helping as well that those around him is mostly from the "infantry strong" school of thoughts (Ryamizard, Panjaitan, Wiranto). At least in SBY presidency had Djoko Suyanto and the legendary Purnomo Yusgiantoro.



Who said he wants to kill it?

*.. "Dalam pertemuan tersebut, Wiranto membawa pesan Presiden Indonesia Joko Widodo (Jokowi) yang memutuskan melanjutkan program kerja sama pengembangan jet tempur KF-X/IF-X. Keputusan ini dibuat dengan mempertimbangkan hubungan strategis (strategic partnership) antara Indonesia dan Korea Selatan yang selama ini sudah berjalan dengan baik dan semakin erat."*

https://www.beritasatu.com/hankam/541673/wiranto-indonesia-lanjutkan-pengembangan-jet-tempur-kfx

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

mengkom said:


> M-16 in TNI inventory are the A1 version, it still uses older NATO standard bullet (55grain M193 from the 1960's, pindad's Code: MU4-TJ) and not compatible with SS-1/SS-2 bullet (62 grain SS109, pindad's code: MU5-TJ) due to different rifling twist used in the rifle barrel.
> so yeah, it's a problem if they are still using M-16A1, because pindad doesn't produce 55 grain 5.56mm bullets anymore.



I had seen much of our second line units stil using Cetme, Ak from Bulgary, and so on


Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Ngegosip dulu ah.....
> 
> Kode keras dari wish list nih yeee...
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Gosip : makin digosok makin sip



One squadron in Kupang another in Borneo


http://www.angkasareview.com/2019/0...-skadron-tempur-baru-akan-dibentuk-di-kupang/

Sah? 
Dr IG military buzz

See this Instagram photo by @military_buzz

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## trishna_amṛta

rondo.royal2 said:


> Satelit bri ,satelit telkom yg baru pengganti telkom 1 dan satelit internet atau HTS , sudah ada . ttransponder ku band pake nya , aslinya drone US pake ka band ,kita ku band saja cukup .



Kita wilayah tropis mas, kalau pakai Ka-Band urusannya langganan RTO _(request time out)_ nanti (walaupun terbang di udara sekalipun). Paling cocok memang Ku-Band untuk wilayah tropis karna karakteristik nya ditengah tengah antara C-Band dan Ka-Band



rondo.royal2 said:


> Untuk ISR ,pt DI nanti akan ToT dg pemenang male ada beritanya kok ,karena sistem lebih teruji .. Data link yg anti jamming itu kan rumit pt LEN kalo riset kelamaan ,karena beda data link di drone dg tactical datalink seperti link16 .. Di drone arusnya komunikasinya full duplex , ada acakan frekuensi tiap detik berapa kali bukan tiap menit dan juga data yg terkunci pake enkripsi digital .jadi kalo pun bisa dibuka data nya waktu untuk melihat pun hanya ga ada hitungan sedetik . ini teknologi anti jamming data link di drone.
> 
> Drone male ini murni design rancangan indonesia tapi sistem pake teknologi luar .



Kalau sudah ke data link yang jamming proof itu kalau saya bilang itu "Kawah candradimuka" nya telekomunikasi. Dan sangat kecil kemungkinannya ada yang mau kasih ToT sampai full ke algorithm atau low-level nya. Karena mengantisipasi jamming itu khan kaitannya yang paling utama adalah encoding pada transport layer dan frequency agile pada tingkat link (air interface) nya, dan yang pasti butuh beli jadi yang siap pakai karena kalau mempelajari itu butuh waktu yang sangat lama dan pola pikir yang cocok.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia to export Anoa 3 Panzer for Middle East*
10th Apr 2019 22:51





PT Pindad's General Manager of Weapons, Yayat Ruyat. (ANTARA/Aji Cakti)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia's state-owned enterprise producing military and commercial products, PT Pindad, has planned to develop Anoa 3 panzer to be known as Anoa desert, which would then be exported to Middle East countries.

“Anoa 3 is a panzer with more powerful engines and wider cross-field capabilities,” said General Manager of Weapons at PT Pindad, Yayat Ruyat in Sentul, West Java, on Tuesday.

He stated that Anoa 3 panzer will be able to cross difficult terrains, like deserts. So it will be offered to countries in the Middle East region.

“There is already a request for this panzer in Saudi Arabia. They have not stated the number, but they are interested in it and will try our Anoa panzer there,” Ruyat noted.

Besides being capable of crossing difficult terrains, this panzer will be equipped with instruments to face nuclear, biological, and chemical attacks.

“They will be able to take on nuclear attacks, and we will also improve the features of the existing Anoas,” he said.

According to Ruyat, the Anoa 3 is also equipped with an additional protection system, such as a protective ceramic plate that would be able to withstand rocket-propelled grenade (RPG) attacks.

“Our panzer, whether it is an Anoa 3 or a tank could be equipped with an add-on ceramic, so when there are missile attacks, the missile would only destroy the ceramic plate. The vehicle and the personnel inside are expected to be still safe,” he uttered.

The Anoa 3 panzer is one of the innovation targets that will be carried out by Pindad this year. Other innovations that will be developed by Pindad in 2019 also include the development of Cornershot weapon prototypes for industrial scale and a number of other main defense system tools.



Reporter: Azizah Fitriyanti, Safira Hali

Editor: Bambang Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/123374/indonesia-to-export-anoa-3-panzer-for-middle-east

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Kemhan beri 50 sepeda motor ke Kodam I/BB*
Rabu, 10 April 2019 22:11 WIB





Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Ryamizard Ryacudu (kiri) secara simbolis menyerahkan bantuan kepada Pangdam I Bukit Barisan Mayjen TNI MS Fadhilah (kanan) di Kodam I Bukit Barisan di Medan, Sumatera Utara, Rabu (10/4/2019). Bantuan sepeda motor sebanyak 50 unit dan sejumlah Alat Perlengkapan Khusus (Alkapsus) tersebut bertujuan untuk mendukung tugas prajurit TNI dalam menjaga keutuhan dan kedaulatan NKRI di wilayah teritorial Kodam I Bukit Barisan. ANTARA FOTO/Septianda Perdana

Medan (ANTARA) - Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu menyerahkan 50 unit sepeda motor trail berteknologi navigasi cukup canggih kepada Panglima Kodam l/Bukit Barisan Mayor Jenderal TNI M Sabrar Fadhilah di Medan, Rabu.

Sebagai komando teritorial dengan beban tanggung jawab cukup besar dan wilayah operasi luas, pemerintah menyadari personel-personel di lingkup teritorial Kodam I/Bukit Barisan memerlukan sarana transportasi yang handal.

Apalagi Pemilu 2019 sudah ada di pelupuk mata sehingga tugas pengamanan itu harus semakin didukung sarana dan prasarananya.

Dengan begitu, pemberian sepeda motor trail buatan PT Pindad bernama Bimasakti itu bertujuan membantu prajurit TNI dalam tugas pengamanan di lapangan.

"Kodam l/Bukit Barisan ini kan luas. Diperlukan kecepatan dalam bertindak. Sepeda motor ini diharapkan mampu membantu tugas-tugas prajurit," ujar Ryamizard di aula Markas Kodam l/Bukit Barisan.

Untuk tahap awal, dia memberikan 25 unit sepeda motor trail Bimadakti hasil kerja tim di PT Pindad Engineering di Bandung.

"Sekarang 25 unit dululah nanti 50 unit, nanti kita bagikan sesuai rencana. Pergunakan sebaik-baiknya untuk menjalankan tugas," katanya.

Ryamizard yang 14 tahun masa dinas aktifnya di ketentaraan habis di medan-medan penugasan di dalam dan luar negeri juga berkisah sedikit tentang Kodam I/Bukit Barisan yang memberi warna tersendiri selama memimpin TNI AD.

Ia juga yang merintis konsep organisasi hingga operasionalisasi Batalyon Infantri/Raider yang dimiliki semua Kodam di Indonesia serta Peleton Pengintai Tempur Kostrad.

Menanggapi bantuan alat transportasi darat itu, Fadillah menyatakan bantuan sepeda motor ini akan sangat membantu prajurit dalam menjalankan tugas-tugas di lapangan.

"Apalagi tanggung jawab keamanan Kodam l/Bukit Barisan itu sangat luas. Kami sampaikan ucapan rasa syukur atas perhatian menteri pertahanan,” ujarnya.

Wilayah tanggung jawab Kodam I/Bukit Barisan adalah Sumatera Utara, Sumatera Barat, Riau Kepulauan dan Riau.

Perwira tinggi TNI AD yang pernah menjabat sebagai Kepala Pusat Penerangan TNI ini mengatakan bantuan ini memberikan semangat dan menambah kinerja untuk semakin lebih baik.

"Kami sangat bersyukur dan terima kasih atas perhatian Bapak Menteri, nanti kami atur pemberian Bapak agar semua dapat menambah moril dan memperlancar kami dalam menjalankan tugas," katanya.

Ia juga menyatakan, seluruh jajarannya siap mengamankan kelangsungan semua proses Pemilu 2019.

"Saya siaga di tempat, memastikan semuanya berjalan baik, apakah itu ke dalam internal kami ataupun ke luar dengan instansi lain terkait,” kata dia.
https://m.antaranews.com/berita/825093/kemhan-beri-50-sepeda-motor-ke-kodam-ibb


----------



## J.Brody

LunarSteam said:


> R U BLIND or what? Yes, if you compared it with SBY era, JKW government acquire/bought less Alutsista *BUT *there are still some notable procurement such as:
> 
> New C-130, new hospital ship, 17 new helicopters, etc, all contract signing that you can google easily
> http://www.angkasareview.com/2019/0...n-udara-31-bakal-diisi-c-130j-super-hercules/
> https://finance.detik.com/industri/d-4377191/kemenhan-pesan-17-helikopter-buatan-bandung
> 
> Not to mention that under his presidency TNI build new bases and increase its force structure in Natuna and Papua (New armada, koopsau, Marine Force, and 3rd Kostrad Infantry Division) which certainly takes a large budget
> 
> And no, i'm not cebong, these achievement are just a simple fact that you choose not to see



That's why i said the MEF progress was almost stuck, procurements is there but not significant and What i'm underline here is the LACK of firepower Alutsista procurement under his era. I'm worry that people surrounding Jokowi who believes that Indonesia will not go into war in the next 20 years, Fucking 20 Years! That's a dangerous assumption. And that's why i felt during his administration he focuses more to non-offensive developments and disaster relief based on that assumption. Not to mention our MINDEF doctrine under Mr Ryamizard is suspectedly "Infantry Strong"-type. I really hope i'm wrong, just complete the contract for Large Frigate and SU-35 already....

And No, this not about Cebong-Kampret discussion as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## V3NOM12

J.Brody said:


> That's why i said the MEF progress was almost stuck, procurements is there but not significant and What i'm underline here is the LACK of firepower Alutsista procurement under his era. I'm worry that people surrounding Jokowi who believes that Indonesia will not go into war in the next 20 years, Fucking 20 Years! That's a dangerous assumption. And that's why i felt during his administration he focuses more to non-offensive developments and disaster relief based on that assumption. Not to mention our MINDEF doctrine under Mr Ryamizard is suspectedly "Infantry Strong"-type. I really hope i'm wrong, just complete the contract for Large Frigate and SU-35 already....
> 
> And No, this not about Cebong-Kampret discussion as well


I do agree with you bro, at least we expect next batch of PKR and Su-35 but it seems still "abu-abu"


----------



## GraveDigger388

Marine Rouge said:


> *Indonesia to export Anoa 3 Panzer for Middle East*
> 10th Apr 2019 22:51
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT Pindad's General Manager of Weapons, Yayat Ruyat. (ANTARA/Aji Cakti)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia's state-owned enterprise producing military and commercial products, PT Pindad, has planned to develop Anoa 3 panzer to be known as Anoa desert, which would then be exported to Middle East countries.
> 
> “Anoa 3 is a panzer with more powerful engines and wider cross-field capabilities,” said General Manager of Weapons at PT Pindad, Yayat Ruyat in Sentul, West Java, on Tuesday.
> 
> He stated that Anoa 3 panzer will be able to cross difficult terrains, like deserts. So it will be offered to countries in the Middle East region.
> 
> “There is already a request for this panzer in Saudi Arabia. They have not stated the number, but they are interested in it and will try our Anoa panzer there,” Ruyat noted.
> 
> Besides being capable of crossing difficult terrains, this panzer will be equipped with instruments to face nuclear, biological, and chemical attacks.
> 
> “They will be able to take on nuclear attacks, and we will also improve the features of the existing Anoas,” he said.
> 
> According to Ruyat, the Anoa 3 is also equipped with an additional protection system, such as a protective ceramic plate that would be able to withstand rocket-propelled grenade (RPG) attacks.
> 
> “Our panzer, whether it is an Anoa 3 or a tank could be equipped with an add-on ceramic, so when there are missile attacks, the missile would only destroy the ceramic plate. The vehicle and the personnel inside are expected to be still safe,” he uttered.
> 
> The Anoa 3 panzer is one of the innovation targets that will be carried out by Pindad this year. Other innovations that will be developed by Pindad in 2019 also include the development of Cornershot weapon prototypes for industrial scale and a number of other main defense system tools.
> 
> 
> 
> Reporter: Azizah Fitriyanti, Safira Hali
> 
> Editor: Bambang Purwanto
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/123374/indonesia-to-export-anoa-3-panzer-for-middle-east



IF they do procure Anoa, watch as the outlets say that it's VAB.


----------



## Jatosint

Major Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU) plans for 2020-2024:

*Organization/Force Structure Policy*
-Continuing zero accident achievement/policy
-Accelerating weapon procurement program 
-Improving network-centric warfare capabilities 
-More cadets in pilot training program
-3 new squadrons ( Sq. 33 in Makassar, sq. 27 in Biak, sq. 9 in Jayapura) 
-3 new 'type c' AFB in Batam, Saumlaki, and Wamena 
-Upgrades on several existing AFB 
-3 new air defense units on 3 existing AFB: Natuna, Pekanbaru, and Madiun 
-1 new air defense unit in Jakarta
*
Procurement*: 
-AMRAAM 
-NASAMS (for Jakarta's new air defense unit???) 
-Oerlikon Skyshield 
-MALE UAV 
-AWACS/AEW&C 
-C-130J -Bombardier CL-415 
-Tanker aircraft 
-8 helicopters 
-2 VIP helicopters 
-replacement aircraft for retired F-5 

interesting that he didn't specifically mentioned the type/name of aircraft for replacing the F-5 while he mentioned C-130 and CL-415 for transport and amphibious aircraft..........another signal about the problem on Su-35 procurement process??

Source: http://www.angkasareview.com/2019/0...n-udara-31-bakal-diisi-c-130j-super-hercules/






Marine Rouge said:


> *Indonesia to export Anoa 3 Panzer for Middle East*
> 10th Apr 2019 22:51
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT Pindad's General Manager of Weapons, Yayat Ruyat. (ANTARA/Aji Cakti)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia's state-owned enterprise producing military and commercial products, PT Pindad, has planned to develop Anoa 3 panzer to be known as Anoa desert, which would then be exported to Middle East countries.
> 
> “Anoa 3 is a panzer with more powerful engines and wider cross-field capabilities,” said General Manager of Weapons at PT Pindad, Yayat Ruyat in Sentul, West Java, on Tuesday.
> 
> He stated that Anoa 3 panzer will be able to cross difficult terrains, like deserts. So it will be offered to countries in the Middle East region.
> 
> “There is already a request for this panzer in Saudi Arabia. They have not stated the number, but they are interested in it and will try our Anoa panzer there,” Ruyat noted.
> 
> Besides being capable of crossing difficult terrains, this panzer will be equipped with instruments to face nuclear, biological, and chemical attacks.
> 
> “They will be able to take on nuclear attacks, and we will also improve the features of the existing Anoas,” he said.
> 
> According to Ruyat, the Anoa 3 is also equipped with an additional protection system, such as a protective ceramic plate that would be able to withstand rocket-propelled grenade (RPG) attacks.
> 
> “Our panzer, whether it is an Anoa 3 or a tank could be equipped with an add-on ceramic, so when there are missile attacks, the missile would only destroy the ceramic plate. The vehicle and the personnel inside are expected to be still safe,” he uttered.
> 
> The Anoa 3 panzer is one of the innovation targets that will be carried out by Pindad this year. Other innovations that will be developed by Pindad in 2019 also include the development of Cornershot weapon prototypes for industrial scale and a number of other main defense system tools.
> 
> 
> 
> Reporter: Azizah Fitriyanti, Safira Hali
> 
> Editor: Bambang Purwanto
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/123374/indonesia-to-export-anoa-3-panzer-for-middle-east



So Anoa 3.0: more powerful engine, better off-road capabilities, NBC filter, and more protection against RPG

Hope that it will include BMS and RCWS in its standard configuration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

LunarSteam said:


> Major Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU) plans for 2020-2024:
> 
> *Organization/Force Structure Policy*
> -Continuing zero accident achievement/policy
> -Accelerating weapon procurement program
> -Improving network-centric warfare capabilities
> -More cadets in pilot training program
> -3 new squadrons ( Sq. 33 in Makassar, sq. 27 in Biak, sq. 9 in Jayapura)
> -3 new 'type c' AFB in Batam, Saumlaki, and Wamena
> -Upgrades on several existing AFB
> -3 new air defense units on 3 existing AFB: Natuna, Pekanbaru, and Madiun
> -1 new air defense unit in Jakarta
> *
> Procurement*:
> -AMRAAM
> -NASAMS (for Jakarta's new air defense unit???)
> -Oerlikon Skyshield
> -MALE UAV
> -AWACS/AEW&C
> -C-130J -Bombardier CL-415
> -Tanker aircraft
> -8 helicopters
> -2 VIP helicopters
> -replacement aircraft for retired F-5
> 
> interesting that he didn't specifically mentioned the type/name of aircraft for replacing the F-5 while he mentioned C-130 and CL-415 for transport and amphibious aircraft..........another signal about the problem on Su-35 procurement process??
> 
> Source: http://www.angkasareview.com/2019/0...n-udara-31-bakal-diisi-c-130j-super-hercules/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Anoa 3.0: more powerful engine, better off-road capabilities, NBC filter, and more protection against RPG
> 
> Hope that it will include BMS and RCWS in its standard configuration



Maybe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

Marine Rouge said:


> Maybe
> 
> View attachment 552612


Ooooh I love the headlight design. If only they eliminate the windshield and use periscopes instead.

Oh, btw...why didn't they make it V-Hull?


----------



## Jatosint

Marine Rouge said:


> Maybe
> 
> View attachment 552612





GraveDigger388 said:


> Ooooh I love the headlight design. If only they eliminate the windshield and use periscopes instead.
> 
> Oh, btw...why didn't they make it V-Hull?



I don't know, i think its time for Pindad to stop Anoa make a new 6x6 series. Anoa its not even V-Hull

Pindad should be able to make a new 6x6 line considering that they already have cooperation in Kaplan Medium Tank, Pandur, and Bushmaster


----------



## Nike

*Menhan Resmi Luncurkan Alugoro, Kapal Selam Pertama Buatan Anak Bangsa*
_




Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu. ©2016 merdeka.com/andrian salam wiyono


UANG | Kamis, 11 April 2019 11:43:12
Reporter : Idris Rusadi Putra
*Merdeka.com - *Menteri Pertahanan, Ryamizard Ryacudu meluncurkan kapal selam pertama buatan bangsa Indonesia yang diberi nama Alugoro di Dermaga Kapal Selam PT PAL Indonesia, Kawasan Tanjung Perak, *Surabaya*, Kamis (11/4).

Kepala Dispenal Laksamana Pertama TNI Mohamad Zaenal mengatakan, kapal selam itu merupakan pesanan ketiga TNI Angkatan Laut, dan hasil kerja sama antara perusahaan BUMN PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) dengan Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering Co Ltd (DSME) Korea Selatan.

Kapal selam pertama yang bernama KRI Nagapasa-403 dirakit dan dibuat di Korea Selatan dan telah diresmikan pada 2 Agustus 2017 serta telah memperkuat armada RI, sedangkan kapal selam kedua bernama KRI Ardadedali 404 juga telah diresmikan di Galangan Daewoo, Korea.

Terkait nama, kata dia, Alugoro diambil dari cerita pewayangan, yang merupakan salah satu senjata berbentuk Gada dimiliki Prabu Baladewa yang merupakan tokoh wayang yang dikenal adil, tegas dan jujur.

Senjata Alugoro yang dimiliki Baladewa merupakan hadiah dari gurunya Batara Brama yang mengajarkan berbagai macam ilmu.

Senjata ini diberikan Batara Brama kepada Baladewa setelah dinyatakan lulus menuntut ilmu, dimana senjata ini memiliki kekuatan pemusnah berbentuk Gada dengan kedua ujungnya yang runcing.

Sebelumnya, nama Alugoro juga pernah digunakan sebagai nama kapal selam yang didatangkan dari Uni Soviet yaitu RI Alugoro406 yang merupakan bagian dari paket pengiriman 12 kapal selam Whiskey Class.

Pemberian nama Alugoro diharapkan bisa menginsipirasi TNI AL agar mampu melaksanakan tugas dan fungsinya, serta kapal selam ini bisa menjadi senjata yang memiliki daya hancur yang besar dan dahsyat serta tidak pernah kalah dalam setiap peperangan.

Sementara itu, spesifikasi umum Kapal Selam Alugoro adalah berjenis Diesel Electric Submarine U209 / 1400 (KSDE U209 Chang Bogo Class), dan memiliki panjang keseluruhan 61,3 meter dengan kecepatan mencapai 21 knot ketika berada di bawah air.

Kapal tersebut mampu membawa 40 kru dengan kemampuan jelajah hingga 50 hari dan di desain dengan "life time" atau usia mencapai 30 tahun, dengan bobot sebesar 1.460 ton saat muncul di permukaan, dan bonot 1.596 ton ketika menyelam di bawah permukaan.

https://m.merdeka.com/amp/uang/menh...o-kapal-selam-pertama-buatan-anak-bangsa.html

Sah
_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

LunarSteam said:


> I don't know, i think its time for Pindad to stop Anoa make a new 6x6 series. Anoa its not even V-Hull
> 
> Pindad should be able to make a new 6x6 line considering that they already have cooperation in Kaplan Medium Tank, Pandur, and Bushmaster


Amen


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*This Year, TNI AU Will Complete All Defense Equipment Procurement in Strategic Plan III*
Ery_Apr 9, 2019830









At Air Force Headquarter, Air Force Chief of Staf said it would complete all procurement of defense equipment in Strategic Plan III, Tuesday (9/4/2019). Image source: AVTEN / Ery.
AVTEN - The year 2019 is a strategic and very decisive year for the Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU), because it is the last year of the Strategic Plan III program as well as the Minimum Essential Force (MEF) phase II policy for the 2015-2019 period. Thus, the completion of planning tasks will be carried out entirely.

"Next year we have started Strategic Plan IV in 2020-2024. Of course, in the current strategic plan we must complete the task and also at the same time we must plan for the activities to be carried out, both in air defense development and personnel development," explained the Air Force Chief of Staff, Air Chief Marshal Yuyu Sutisna in Air Force Headquarter, Cilangkap, Jakarta, Tuesday (9/4/2019).

This year, Yuyu was determined to complete all procurement of defense equipment in Strategic Plan III. "So that, the procurement contracts that are now being processed at the Ministry of Defense are expected to be completed in 2019," he said.

He detailing, the contracts to be completed consisted of procurement of generation 4.5 fighter for replacements the F-5 E / F Tiger II, five units of C-130 J Super Hercules, 9 units of NC-212 Aviocar, 8 units H225M Super Cougar helicopters, and 6 units of UAVs MALE (Medium-Altitude Long-Endurance).

Other than that, other aircraft to be purchased are 6 units of Canadair CL-415 SuperScooper Canada's manufacturer, Viking Air Ltd. This aircraft will be used for reconnaissance, search and rescue (SAR) missions, as well as fire suppression.

Other defense equipment that will be completed procurement include Norwegian Advanced Surface to Air Missile (NASAMS), AIM-120 Advanced Medium-Range Air-to-Air Missile (AMRAAM) and Oerlikon Skyshield air defense cannon.

"That's about the procurement that will be held in 2019. We know that the defense equipment certainly cannot now be ordered, (then) now it comes. Will gradually start at the end of 2020 and so on. So that is what I said we were optimistic that in 2024 MEF Phase III will be achieved, "he said.

In the next strategic plan, Yuyu said that the TNI AU would develop Network Centric Warfare, as well as procuring tankers and AWACS (Airborne Warning and Control System) aircrafts.

"Thus, it is expected that by the end of 2024 or at the end of the Fourth Strategic Plan Indonesia already has a strong Air Force, which can maintain security in the (South-east Asia) region," he closed.
https://avten.asia/this-year-tni-au...0tHjJ_sfZ-fdfbT4A3evBv2-h515vsz9ofoN3uzVdBmV8

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

Credit lembaga keris

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## asterisktaker

katarabhumi said:


> Who said he wants to kill it?
> 
> *.. "Dalam pertemuan tersebut, Wiranto membawa pesan Presiden Indonesia Joko Widodo (Jokowi) yang memutuskan melanjutkan program kerja sama pengembangan jet tempur KF-X/IF-X. Keputusan ini dibuat dengan mempertimbangkan hubungan strategis (strategic partnership) antara Indonesia dan Korea Selatan yang selama ini sudah berjalan dengan baik dan semakin erat."*
> 
> https://www.beritasatu.com/hankam/541673/wiranto-indonesia-lanjutkan-pengembangan-jet-tempur-kfx
> 
> .


Well initially, looking at the new terms the Indonesian contingent trying to propose it was as if Indonesia is trying to slowly backing away from the project, but I'm glad to be proven wrong.


----------



## Nike

So today we got second largest submarine fleet in region

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

barjo said:


> Dirgahayu TNI AU 73
> SWA BHUWANA PAKSA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY ANIVERSARY AIR FORCE
> The Wings Protector of MotherLand




This can be an inspiration for HUMAS TNI on how to made an inspiring vid for milenial generation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Batch 2, will be signed on friday 12/3/2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> This can be an inspiration for HUMAS TNI on how to made an inspiring vid for milenial generation



Its a complicated discusion sis...
Broadcasting, communication media industry is brand new for the old one, hope they would understand in the future, give more chance to the new concept and younger generation to makeover thing


----------



## Jatosint

Marine Rouge said:


> This can be an inspiration for HUMAS TNI on how to made an inspiring vid for milenial generation



Nah, TNI will not bother to improve or 'modernize' their current recruitment videos/posters style since they never short on new recruits


----------



## Nike

Credit to original owner

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

*Hawk TNI AU Kemungkinan Diganti F-16V, Skadron Tempur Baru Akan Dibentuk di Kupang*
April 10, 2019 Artikel, Berita No comments



Lockheed Martin
ANGKASAREVIEW.COM – TNI Angkatan Udara telah merencanakan penggantian pesawat tempur taktis Hawk 100/200 yang kini masih dioperasikan oleh Skadron Udara 1 Lanud Supadio di Pontianak dan Skadron Udara 12 Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin di Pekanbaru.

Secara bertahap pesawat tempur buatan BAE System, Inggris yang digunakan oleh TNI AU sejak 1995 ini akan diganti dengan pesawat baru. Tahun depan, armada Hawk 100/200 TNI AU berusia pakai 25 tahun atau berusia pakai 30 tahun pada 2025.

Penggantian armada Hawk 100/200 di dua skadron operasional TNI AU tersebut, akan dilaksanakan secara bertahap pada pelaksanaan Rencana Strategis (Renstra) TNI AU ke-4 periode 2020-2024. Hal ini pun sudah masuk dalam pengajuan pemenuhan kebutuhan pokok minimal (MEF) Tahap IV untuk periode yang sama. Sementara hingga akhir tahun ini, TNI AU masih menuntaskan pelaksanaan Renstra ke-3 periode 2015-2019.

_Tautan: KSAU: Masih Proses Pengadaan, Banyak Pesawat Baru Akan Lengkapi TNI AU_

Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna mengatakan, rencana ke depan Hawk 100/200 di Skadron Udara 1 “Elang Khatulistiwa” akan digeser penempatannya ke Skadron Udara 12 “Black Panther”. Sehingga, semua armada Hawk 100/200 TNI AU akan berada di Skadron Udara 12 Pekanbaru.




Rangga Baswara Sawiyya
Sementara Skadron Udara 1, akan diisi oleh pesawat tempur baru berdasarkan spesifikasi teknis yang diajukan oleh TNI AU.

“Jadi rencananya begitu, pesawat Hawk 100/200 Skadron Udara 1 akan digabung ke Skadron Udara 12 di Pekanbaru. Nah, Skadron Udara 1 akan diisi oleh pesawat tempur baru,” ujar Yuyu Sutisna kepada Angkasa Review di Jakarta, Selasa (9/4/2019) malam.

_Tautan: Mencoba F-16 Viper, Penempur Baru Calon Pengganti Hawk 100/200_

Saat ditanya pesawat baru yang dimaksud adalah apa, Yuyu tidak mengatakan secara gamblang.




Penlanud RSN
Namun demikian, dari testimoni-testimoni yang didapat Angkasa Review dari sumber-sumber di lingkungan TNI AU, kemungkinan besar mengarah kepada pesawat tempur F-16V yang ditawarkan Lockheed Martin.

“Ya, nanti kita tunggu. Bisa jadi,” kata KSAU sambil tersenyum.

*Skadron tempur baru di Kupang*

Sementara itu, pada Renstra ke IV TNI AU juga telah merencanakan pembangunan satu skadron tempur baru di Lanud El Tari, Kupang, Nusa Tenggara Timur. Pesawat yang akan ditempatkan di skadron tempur baru ini nantinya sama dengan pesawat baru yang akan digunakan oleh Skadron Udara 1.

“Ya, kita sudah merencanakan pembangunan skadron tempur baru di Kupang. Ini masuk dalam Renstra ke IV periode 2020-2024,” jelas KSAU.

_Tautan: Fardinal “Fidelle” Capai 2.000 Jam Terbang di Hawk 100/200_

Dengan demikian, kata Yuyu, untuk melengkapi kekuatan Skadron Udara 1 dan skadron tempur baru di Kupang, TNI AU butuh dua skadron pesawat tempur baru.

“Kalau Hawk 100/200, memang pada saatnya nanti semua akan diganti, namun bertahap. Maka dari itu kita butuh pesawat tempur untuk Skadron Udara 1 sekaligus untuk skadron tempur baru di Kupang,” jelas Yuyu.




F-16V Demo Team
Kembali ke sumber-sumber lain, disebutkan bahwa TNI AU berharap mendapat tambahan 32 pesawat F-16 Viper untuk mengisi dua skadron. Masing-masing skadron dilengkapi 16 unit F-16V.

_Tautan: BAE Hawk 200, Cabe Rawit Inggris (Bagian 1)_

Lanud El Tari Kupang, saat ini berada di bawah Komando Operasi Angkatan Udara (Koopsau) III dan statusnya akan ditingkatkan menjadi Pangkalan TNI Angkatan Udara (Lanud) Tipe A yang dipimpin oleh seorang perwira tinggi berpangkat bintang satu.

Pangkoopsau III yang baru, Marsma TNI Andyawan M.P di acara yang sama kepada Angkasa Review mengatakan, di jajaran Koopsau III akan dibangun tiga skadron baru.




Rangga Baswara Sawiyya
Ketiga skadron dimaksud adalah Skadron Udara 27 di Biak dengan pesawat CN235/CN295, Skadron Udara 9 di Jayapura dengan helikopter Cougar/Caracal, dan skadron pesawat tempur baru di Kupang.

_Tautan: TNI AU Akan Tambah 3 CN295, Bangun Skadron Udara 27 di Biak_

“Untuk Skadron Udara 27 sudah hampir selesai dan akan segera diresmikan oleh KSAU,” ujar penerbang F-16 alumni Akademi Angkatan Udara (AAU) 1989 yang sebelumnya menjabat sebagai Kepala Staf Koopsau I ini.

_Roni Sontani_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Kemhan Teken Kontrak Jual Beli Helikopter Super Puma NAS-332 C1+ dengan PT DI
Jumat 12 April 2019, 11:46 WIB






Redaksi Oleh : Denis Pebrian
Foto Oleh : Dokumentasi PT DI

BANDUNG, (PRFM) - PT Dirgantara Indonesia melakukan penandatanganan Kontrak Jual Beli dengan Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) Republik Indonesia untuk pengadaan 1 unit Helikopter Super Puma NAS-332 C1+ yang ditandatangani oleh Pejabat Pembuat Komitmen, Badan Sarana Pertahanan Kemhan RI, Brigjen TNI Bambang Kusharto dan Direktur Niaga PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) (PT DI), Irzal Rinaldi Zailani. 

Penandatanganan Kontrak Jual Beli ini disaksikan oleh Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia, Jenderal TNI Ryamizard Ryacudu dan Direktur Utama PTDI, Elfien Goentoro.

Dalam siaran pers yang diterima PRFM, kontrak Jual Beli Helikopter Super Puma NAS-332 C1+ antara Kementerian Pertahanan RI dan PTDI untuk TNI Angkatan Udara dengan materiil kontrak meliputi 1 (satu) unit Helikopter ini juga termasuk Pelatihan untuk Penerbang dan Teknisi, Publikasi Teknis dan Suku Cadang. 

Helikopter Super Puma NAS-332 C1+ merupakan produk PTDI yang dilengkapi dengan Avionic Glass Cockpit, disertai sensor optik AHRS (Attitude Heading and Reference System), teknologi FMS (Flight Management System), instrumen yang digunakan pilot untuk mengatur rencana terbang (Flight Plan) meliputi jalur yang akan dilewati helikopter, SAR Direction Finder untuk menangkap sinyal ELT (Emergency Locator Transmitter), NVG (Night Vision Goggle), Weather Radar dan Emergency Floatation untuk melakukan pendaratan darurat di atas air. Helikopter Super Puma NAS-332 C1+ dapat terbang selama 4 (empat) jam dengan kecepatan maksimum 306 km/jam.

Helikopter yang mampu mengangkut 18 pasukan dan 3 crew (Pilot, Co-Pilot dan Juru Mudi Udara) ini merupakan heli angkut berat multipurpose yang dapat digunakan untuk military transport, cargo, paratroop transport, medical evacuation, serta VIP. Helikopter Super Puma NAS-332 C1+ akan dilengkapi dengan Hoist untuk menarik/mengevakuasi korban pada sisi pintu kanan. Selain itu, helikopter ini juga memiliki sling yang berfungsi untuk membawa barang atau kendaraan taktis dengan beban maksimal 4,5 ton.

“Penandatanganan kontrak ini merupakan komitmen PTDI untuk dapat selalu memenuhi kebutuhan operasi serta tugas pokok dan fungsi TNI AU yang merupakan wujud dari peningkatan kemandirian industri pertahanan dalam negeri,” jelas Direktur Utama PTDI Elfien Goentoro.

http://www.prfmnews.com/berita.php?...-helikopter-super-puma-nas332-c1-dengan-pt-di

MoD buy additional 1 unit of helicopter from PTDI (Indonesian Aircraft Industry)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Kemhan Tandatangani Kontrak Alutsista Rp 2,1 Triliun dan 1,4 Miliar Dollar AS*
Jumat, 12 April 2019 | 11:24 WIB







Sementara itu, Direktur Utama PT Pindad Abraham Mose dalam sambutannya mengapresiasi penandatanganan kontrak tersebut sebagai dukungan pemerintah kepada industri pertahanan nasional.

Menurut dia, penandatangan kontrak kali ini yang tercepat dan yang terbesar dengan melibatkan pihak BUMN maupun badan usaha swasta nasional.

Sementara itu, ke-18 kontrak alutsista tersebut untuk pengadaan alutsita diantaranya kendaraan tempur infanteri (PT Pindad), MKK (PT Pindad), Jatri Infanteri (PT Pindad), kendaraan alat khusus nubika (PT Merpati Wahana Raya), Kendaraan Jihandak (PT Merpati Wahana Raya).

Kapal Selam Elektrik Diesel (PT PAL yang bekerja sama dengan Daewoo), Kapal Motor Commando (PT Megah Perkasa), Kapal AT 8 dan 9 (PT Bandar Abadi), Infrastruktur Simulator Sukhoi (PT LEN), Heli NAS 332C1 (PT LEN dan PT DI), Bom P 250 Live (PT Dahana), Kendaraan Decon Truck (PT Merpati Wahana Raya), Ran Shop Contract Maintenance (PT Prasanda Dumayasa).

Sementara tujuh kontrak untuk pengadaan konstruksi senilai Rp 106 miliar adalah pembangunan lanjutan Rumah Sakit TNI AL dr Komang Makes Lantamal I Belawan, pembangunan lanjutan gedung sarana dan prasarana Pasmar I, pembangunan lanjutan Mess TNI AU di Jl Budi Kemuliaan, Jakarta.

Pembangunan lanjutan Lapangan Udara R Sajad Ranai, pembangunan lanjutan sarana dan prasarana Yon Armed 10/2/1 Kostrad Bogor, pembangunan lanjutan garasi dan gudang Alberzi serta prasarana PRCPB dan perbatasan Kodam XII/Tpr Mempawah, pembangunan lanjutan garasi dan gudang Alberzi serta prasarana PRCPB dan perbatasan Kodam VI/Mlw Samarinda.


https://nasional.kompas.com/read/20...utsista-rp-21-triliun-dan-14-miliar-dollar-as

Sah

Indonesia just finalized contract for three more submarine U209 class, with This around 2025-26 we will operate around 8 submarine, and there is contract for IFV and helikopter unit


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

From IG military_buzz shopping list today (2009 error typo, should be 2019)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> From IG military_buzz shopping list today (2009 error typo, should be 2019)


Those from LEN are interesting... Any details?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

GraveDigger388 said:


> Those from LEN are interesting... Any details?


Jeroan ghoib


----------



## zargonmuntanu

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> From IG military_buzz shopping list today (2009 error typo, should be 2019)



radar apa ya yg dari pt.len?


----------



## Nike

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> From IG military_buzz shopping list today (2009 error typo, should be 2019)




Pandur 8X8, Medium Tank and so on

And for Navy, they had got their Submarine, LST, lpd, Kcr and several patrol boats. What is left is their Main surface combatant warship


For Air Force still left many contract like C130j, Canadair Viking patrol craft, CN212, and more helicopter.


----------



## Jatosint

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Jeroan ghoib





zargonmuntanu said:


> radar apa ya yg dari pt.len?



'Made' by PT. LEN or 'purchased through' PT. LEN?


----------



## radialv

Marine Rouge said:


> Pandur 8X8, Medium Tank and so on
> 
> And for Navy, they had got their Submarine, LST, lpd, Kcr and several patrol boats. What is left is their Main surface combatant warship
> 
> 
> For Air Force still left many contract like C130j, Canadair Viking patrol craft, CN212, and more helicopter.


finally they make decision for pandur, and we will operate 8x8 very soon


----------



## Nike

radialv said:


> finally they make decision for pandur, finally we will operate 8x8 very soon



Using Brarael made turret (Brazil-Israel) tuh, kosher. 

https://m.antaranews.com/video/827411/kri-alugoro-405-kapal-selam-buatan-indonesia


----------



## radialv

Svantana said:


> View attachment 552667
> 
> Credit lembaga keris


it is a right decision by choosing this submarine. The great reputation of Korean submarines in several rimpac exercises is extraordinary and difficult to ignore


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zargonmuntanu

LunarSteam said:


> 'Made' by PT. LEN or 'purchased through' PT. LEN?



ahh, i see



Marine Rouge said:


> Using Brarael made turret (Brazil-Israel) tuh, kosher.
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/video/827411/kri-alugoro-405-kapal-selam-buatan-indonesia



hmm kosher salt


----------



## Nike

*Kemenhan Pesan Tank dan Panser Cobra ke PT Pindad*
REPORTER: AHMAD FIKRI (KONTRIBUTOR) 
EDITOR: RAHMA TRI
JUMAT, 12 APRIL 2019 18:13 WIB
_





Wali Kota Surabaya, Tri Rismaharini berdiri di dalam panser Anoa seraya meneriakkan yel-yel kemerdekaan saat Parade Surabaya Juang di Surabaya, Ahad, 11 November 2018. Parade yang diikuti ribuan peserta itu untuk memperingati Hari Pahlawan. ANTARA/Didik Suhartono
TEMPO.CO, Bandung - Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu baru saja meneken kontrak pembelian alutsista produksi PT Pindad, senilai US$ 215 juta. "Ini termasuk Medium Tank produk kerja sama PT Pindad dan FNSS Turki yang dinamai Tank Harimau. Kemudian kita buat sendiri. Kebetulan yang beri nama Harimau ini kita,” kata Ryamizard di kompleks PT Pindad, Bandung, Jumat, 12 April 2019.


Baca: PT Pindad Targetkan Laba Bersih Rp 145 Miliar Tahun Ini

Kementerian Pertahanan menyatakan memesan panser Cobra 8x8 untuk kavaleri, dan Tank Harimau 105 untuk infanteri kepada PT Pindad. “Itu bukti inovasi teknologi anak-anak bangsa dalam mendukung kebutuhan alutsista TNI Angkatan Darat,” kata Ryamizard.

Direktur Bisnis Dan Pertahanan Keamanan PT Pindad, Widjajanto mengatakan, nilai kontrak pengadaan panser Cobra yang dipersenjatai senjata berat kaliber 30 milimeter itu sebesar US$ 80 juta. Sementara nilai kontrak pengadaan Tank Harimau sebesar US$ 135 juta. “Cobra 8x8 dan Tank Harimau ini proses pengadaannya 3 tahun harus selesai semua,” kata dia.


Widjajanto mengatakan, dua kendaraan tempur itu ditargetkan rampung sekaligus. Namun, ia belum bisa memastikan jumlah masing-masing kendaraan tempur tersebut. “Estimasinya sekitar 18-20 unit totalnya. Tapi tergantung, semakin banyak yang diminta fitur senjatanya, akan semakin mahal,” kata dia.

Menurut Widjajanto, Tank Harimau tersebut nantinya diproduksi semua di Pindad. Tank tersebut tidak berbeda dengan tank yang diproduksi di Turki. “Ini join development. Sama-sama punya hak cipta untuk menjual. Cuma Pindad tidak bisa menjual ke Eropa, dan dia enggak bisa jual ke Asia. Ada pembagian wilayah, marketing boundary,” kata dia.

Baca juga: Senapan Sniper Buatan Pindad Diminati Negara Lain

Widjajanto mengatakan, kontrak pengadaan selebihnya dengan Kementerian Pertahanan untuk memenuhi pesanan amunisi senjata ringan dengan nilai kontrak tahun jamak seluruhnya Rp 448 miliar. “Amunisi itu kontrak reguler. Nilainya hampir setengah triliun rupiah, itu akhir tahun penyelesaiannya. Bagian dari multiyears kontrak yang berlangsung antara Kemenhan dan Pindad,” kata dia.

Berikut adalah rincian kontrak yang diteken Kementerian Pertahanan dengan Pindad. Yakni Ranpur Infantri US$ 82 juta, Rapuh Kavaleri US$ 135 juta , Jatri Infantri Rp 145,5 miliar, serta MKK Rp 185,499 miliar.

AHMAD FIKRI

https://bisnis.tempo.co/amp/1195158/kemenhan-pesan-tank-dan-panser-cobra-ke-pt-pindad_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

Marine Rouge said:


> *Kemenhan Pesan Tank dan Panser Cobra ke PT Pindad*
> REPORTER: AHMAD FIKRI (KONTRIBUTOR)
> EDITOR: RAHMA TRI
> JUMAT, 12 APRIL 2019 18:13 WIB
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wali Kota Surabaya, Tri Rismaharini berdiri di dalam panser Anoa seraya meneriakkan yel-yel kemerdekaan saat Parade Surabaya Juang di Surabaya, Ahad, 11 November 2018. Parade yang diikuti ribuan peserta itu untuk memperingati Hari Pahlawan. ANTARA/Didik Suhartono
> TEMPO.CO, Bandung - Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu baru saja meneken kontrak pembelian alutsista produksi PT Pindad, senilai US$ 215 juta. "Ini termasuk Medium Tank produk kerja sama PT Pindad dan FNSS Turki yang dinamai Tank Harimau. Kemudian kita buat sendiri. Kebetulan yang beri nama Harimau ini kita,” kata Ryamizard di kompleks PT Pindad, Bandung, Jumat, 12 April 2019.
> 
> 
> Baca: PT Pindad Targetkan Laba Bersih Rp 145 Miliar Tahun Ini
> 
> Kementerian Pertahanan menyatakan memesan panser Cobra 8x8 untuk kavaleri, dan Tank Harimau 105 untuk infanteri kepada PT Pindad. “Itu bukti inovasi teknologi anak-anak bangsa dalam mendukung kebutuhan alutsista TNI Angkatan Darat,” kata Ryamizard.
> 
> Direktur Bisnis Dan Pertahanan Keamanan PT Pindad, Widjajanto mengatakan, nilai kontrak pengadaan panser Cobra yang dipersenjatai senjata berat kaliber 30 milimeter itu sebesar US$ 80 juta. Sementara nilai kontrak pengadaan Tank Harimau sebesar US$ 135 juta. “Cobra 8x8 dan Tank Harimau ini proses pengadaannya 3 tahun harus selesai semua,” kata dia.
> 
> 
> Widjajanto mengatakan, dua kendaraan tempur itu ditargetkan rampung sekaligus. Namun, ia belum bisa memastikan jumlah masing-masing kendaraan tempur tersebut. “Estimasinya sekitar 18-20 unit totalnya. Tapi tergantung, semakin banyak yang diminta fitur senjatanya, akan semakin mahal,” kata dia.
> 
> Menurut Widjajanto, Tank Harimau tersebut nantinya diproduksi semua di Pindad. Tank tersebut tidak berbeda dengan tank yang diproduksi di Turki. “Ini join development. Sama-sama punya hak cipta untuk menjual. Cuma Pindad tidak bisa menjual ke Eropa, dan dia enggak bisa jual ke Asia. Ada pembagian wilayah, marketing boundary,” kata dia.
> 
> Baca juga: Senapan Sniper Buatan Pindad Diminati Negara Lain
> 
> Widjajanto mengatakan, kontrak pengadaan selebihnya dengan Kementerian Pertahanan untuk memenuhi pesanan amunisi senjata ringan dengan nilai kontrak tahun jamak seluruhnya Rp 448 miliar. “Amunisi itu kontrak reguler. Nilainya hampir setengah triliun rupiah, itu akhir tahun penyelesaiannya. Bagian dari multiyears kontrak yang berlangsung antara Kemenhan dan Pindad,” kata dia.
> 
> Berikut adalah rincian kontrak yang diteken Kementerian Pertahanan dengan Pindad. Yakni Ranpur Infantri US$ 82 juta, Rapuh Kavaleri US$ 135 juta , Jatri Infantri Rp 145,5 miliar, serta MKK Rp 185,499 miliar.
> 
> AHMAD FIKRI
> 
> https://bisnis.tempo.co/amp/1195158/kemenhan-pesan-tank-dan-panser-cobra-ke-pt-pindad_


Cobra huh? Any Pindad-specific addition/upgrades?


----------



## Nike

*Submarine exports to Indonesia*

Wang Jung-hong ©, minister of South Korea's Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA), poses for a photo with Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering officials, including its CEO Lee Sung-geun (4th from L), during a signing ceremony for a submarine contract between the South Korean shipbuilder and the Indonesian government in Bandung, West Java, on April 12, 2019, in this photo provided by DAPA. The US$1.02 billion contract is for the sale of three 1,400-ton submarines to Indonesia. (Yonhap)


https://m-en.yna.co.kr/view/PYH201904121452...n=image/general






With this deal we are the largest defense product customer for South Korean, six sub deal cost around 2 billion US dollar along with 420 million US dollar for T50 golden eagle, 85 million US dollar for LPD deal in the past, 72 million US dollar for KT1 wong bee, undisclosed price deal for Chiron manpads and so on and KFX IFX project.

I though there is more large scale investment project of South Korean in Indonesia in near future just like Lotte Chem days ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Thank you Sir Max @ MaxDefense Philipines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Kemenhan Beli Helikopter PT Dirgantara Indonesia Seharga 237 M*
REPORTER: AHMAD FIKRI (KONTRIBUTOR) 
EDITOR: RR. ARIYANI YAKTI WIDYASTUTI
JUMAT, 12 APRIL 2019 19:24 WIB
_





Helikopter hasil produksi PTDI jenis Combatan SAR pengembangan dari helikopter Super Puma, disimpan di PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Bandung, Jawa Barat, 11 Februari 2016. TEMPO/Imam Sukamto
TEMPO.CO, Bandung - Kementerian Pertahanan hari ini menandatangani serangkaian kontrak pengadaan alat utama sistem pertahanan atau alutsista untuk kebutuhan TNI di kompleks PT Pindad. Salah satunya pembelian helikopter Super Puma NAS-332C1+ buatan PT Dirgantara Indonesia dengan nilai Rp 236,987 miliar.


Baca: PT DI Serahkan Pesanan Heli Pemburu Kapal Selam untuk TNI AL

“Penandatanganan kontrak ini merupakan komitmen PT Dirgantara Indonesia untuk dapat selalu memenuhi kebutuhan operasi serta tugas pokok dan fungsi TNI AU yang merupakan wujud dari peningkatan kemandirian industri pertahanan dalam negeri,” kata Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara Indonesia Elfien Goentoro, dikutip dari keterangan tertulisnya, Jumat, 12 April 2019.

Penandatanganan kontrak pembelian helikopter Super Puma tersebut dilakukan oleh Pejabat Pembuat Komitmen, Badan Sarana Pertahanan (Baranahan) Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia, Brigjen TNI Bambang Kusharto dan Direktur Niaga PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) (PTDI), Irzal Rinaldi Zailani disaksikan oleh Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu.


Dalam kontrak tersebut meliputi pembelian satu unit helikopter Super Puma NAS-332C1+ berikut pelatihan penerbang dan teknisi, publikasi teknis, serta suku cadang. Helikopter tersebut nantinya mengusung Avionic Glass Cockpit, sensor optik AHRS (Attitude Heading and Reference System) dan teknologi FMS (Flight Management System).

Selain itu ada juga instrumen pengaturan rencana terbang (Flight Plan), SAR Direction Finder untuk menangkap sinyal ELT (Emergency Locator Transmitter), NVG (Night Vision Goggle), Weather Radar, serta Emergency Floatation untuk pendaratan darurat di atas air.

Helikopter Super Puma NAS-332C1+ memiliki kemampuan untuk terbang selama 4 jam dengan kecepatan maksimal 306 kilometer per jam. Tak hanya itu, helikopter tersebut mampu mengangkut 18 pasukan serta 3 kru.

Baca: Produksi Airbus A380 Distop, PT DI Ditawari Pasok Komponen

Helikopter ini merupakan heli jenis angkut berat multi guna yang bisa digunakan untuk military transport, cargo, paratroop transport, medical evacuation, serta VIP. Heli tersebut juga akan dilengkapi Hoist untuk evakuasi korban dari salah satu sisi pintunya. Helikopter buatan PT Dirgantara Indonesia tersebut juga dilengkapi sling yang mampu membawa barang hingga kendaraan dengan beban maksimal 4,5 ton.


237 billion Rupiah is around 16 million US dollar _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia signs 22 defense weaponry and construction contracts*
12th Apr 2019 17:39





Indonesia’s Ministry of Defense has signed 22 contracts at PT Pindad’s complex, in Bandung, West Java, on Friday, to procure equipment for strategic defense weaponry (alutsista) military construction that totally costs Rp2.1 trillion (US$1.4 billion).

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia’s Ministry of Defense has signed 22 contracts at PT Pindad’s complex, in Bandung, West Java, on Friday, to procure equipment for strategic defense weaponry (alutsista) military construction that totally costs Rp2.1 trillion (US$1.4 billion).

The signing of the 22 contracts, including 18 alutsista contracts and seven contracts related to construction, was witnessed directly by Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu. The contracts also included the signing of the construction of submarines in cooperation with PT PAL, Daewoo Shipbuilding, and Marine Engineering Co. Ltd.

“This signing also reflects the government’s commitment to procuring defense systems that are more transparent and accountable,” he said during his speech.

The other contracts include the procurement of infantry fighting vehicles, jatri infantry, small caliber munitions (MKK) (PT Pindad); and nuclear, biology, and chemical special vehicles, explosive taming vehicles, and decon trucks (PT Merpati Wahana Raya).

The seven contracts for the construction worth Rp106 billion include the continued development and construction of the Dr. Komang Makes Belawan Lantamal I navy hospital, marines facilities and infrastructure building; and the Indonesian air force mess in Budi Kemuliaan street, Jakarta.

The minister is hoping that the defense industry can continue to innovate and become an independent and competitive industry that is recognized by the world.

“Hopefully, the defense industry can fulfill the alutsista needs in the future,” he said.

The Chairman of PT Pindad, Abraham Mose, expressed his appreciation over the signing, which was a mark of the government's support to the national defense industry.

Mose said that the signing was the fastest and largest one involving state-owned enterprises (BUMN) and private companies. EDITED BY INE


Reporter: Azizah Fitriyanti, Safira Hali

Editor: Eliswan Azly

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/12...2-defense-weaponry-and-construction-contracts

*Saab, Airbus, Boeing Masuk Radar Calon Pesawat AWACS TNI AU, Siapa yang Dipilih?*




Saab 2000 Erieye.


Tiga pabrikan besar pesawat yaitu Saab dari Swedia, Airbus dari Eropa, dan Boeing dari Amerika Serikat, dipastikan masuk ke dalam daftar calon pemasok pesawat AWACS yang tengah dicari TNI AU.

AWACS atau _Airborne Early Warning and Control System_ adalah sebuah sistem radar terbang yang melaksanakan misi peringatan dini dan kontrol udara di udara.

Pesawat berkemampuan AWACS mampu mendeteksi pesawat, kapal, dan kendaraan dalam jarak jauh dan kemudian melakukan komando dan kontrol ruang pertempuran dalam operasi udara dengan mengarahkan pesawat tempur ke sasaran yang dikunci.

Pilihan atas ketiga pabrikan besar ini disampaikan KSAU Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna kepada para pemimpin redaksi dan wartawan di ruang VIP Lanud Adi Sucipto, Yogyakarta, Selasa (19/3/2019).

“Kita belum memutuskan, karena ini masuk ke dalam Renstra III TNI yang dimulai tahun depan, namun kita sudah melihat dan mendengarkan pemaparan dari ketiga pabrik itu terkait pesawat yang ditawarkan,” ujar KSAU.

Renstra (Rencana Strategis) TNI merupakan aplikasi dari program MEF (_Minimum Essential Force) _yang merupakan gebrakan pemerintah pada subjek strategi pertahanan nasional.

Ditetapkan dalam Rencana Pembangunan Jangka Menengah Nasional (RPJMN) 2010-2014, MEF merupakan amanat pembangunan nasional di bidang pertahanan keamanan.

Implementasi MEF dibagi ke dalam tiga Renstra yaitu Renstra 1: 2010-2014, Renstra 2: 2015-2019, dan Renstra 3: 2020-2024.

Sasaran utama MEF adalah membangun komponen utama TNI sampai mencapai kekuatan pokok minimum sebagai postur pertahanan yang ideal dan disegani baik pada level regional maupun internasional.

Penekanan diberikan pada kata minimum yang merujuk pada fakta bahwa MEF tidak diarahkan kepada konsep perlombaan senjata maupun sebagai strategi pembangunan kekuatan untuk memenangkan perang secara total, melainkan sebagai satu bentuk kekuatan pokok yang memenuhi standar tertentu serta memiliki efek tangkal.

Meski masuk ke dalam Renstra III, terkait pengadaan pesawat AWACS ini Marsekal Yuyu mengaku tetap menyiapkannya dari sekarang.

KSAU menyebutkan salah satu contoh sistem yang ditawarkan Saab yaitu _Erieye_.

Sistem radar _Erieye _adalah _Airborne Early Warning and Control System _(AEW&C) yang dikembangkan Saab Electronic Defence Systems dari Swedia.

_Erieye _menggunakan teknologi radar AESA (_active electronically scanned array_). Sistem _Erieye _digunakan pada berbagai platform pesawat seperti Saab 340 dan Embraer R-99. Baru-baru ini bahkan diimplementasikan di pesawat Bombardier Global 6000 sebagai _Globaleye_.

Hanya saja ditambahkan KSAU, pengadaan pesawat intai (AWACS) dan pesawat tanker masuk ke dalam Renstra III.

“Namun kami sudah masukkan, saya mulai proses dari sekarang dengan harapan untuk mempercepat supaya tidak terjadi (penumpukan pengadaan-Red) seperti sekarang, kita jajaki dari sekarang dan diharapkan begitu Januari 2020 anggaran ada, langsung kita proses. Supaya dapat tercapai tepat waktu,” ujar Yuyu menjelaskan secara detail.

Dari ketiga pabrikan yang menawarkan, untuk saat ini semua informasi yang sudah dipaparkan perwakilan pabrik dikumpulkan di bagian pengadaan TNI AU.

“Saab bisa pesawat dari mana dan radar dari mana, sedangkan Boeing dan Airbus pesawat dari mereka,” kata Yuyu.

“Semua sudah paparan di Srena dan di kantor saya, sudah intip-intip lah, namun semua harus proses dan saya tidak bisa menentukan sendiri. Karena sekarang saya membentuk tim yang bisa membantu menentukan pilihan jenis alutsista yang dibutuhkan,” ulasnya.

Menurut Yuyu, sejak menjadi KSAU ia membentuk Sidang Dewan Penentu Pengadaan disingkat Wantuada. Sidang yang dipimpin KSAU ini dihadiri oleh seluruh perwira tinggi berbintang 2 serta bintang 1 dan kolonel terkait.

“Sidang menyampaikan apa yang dibutuhkan sesuai kebutuhan pengguna,” tegas Yuyu.

“Terkait AWACS, untuk Wantuada belum dilaksanakan karena masuk Renstra tahun depan, sehingga baru mendengarkan presentasi dari mereka dan dikolek di Disada (Dinas Pengadaan Angkatan Udara),” ungkap KSAU Marsekal Yuyu Sutisna.

Kita nantikan tahun depan, kemana pilihan akan dijatuhkan oleh TNI AU. 

https://mylesat.com/2019/03/19/saab-airbus-boeing-masuk-radar-calon-pemasok-pesawat-awacs-tni-au/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## radialv

Marine Rouge said:


> *Indonesia signs 22 defense weaponry and construction contracts*
> 12th Apr 2019 17:39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia’s Ministry of Defense has signed 22 contracts at PT Pindad’s complex, in Bandung, West Java, on Friday, to procure equipment for strategic defense weaponry (alutsista) military construction that totally costs Rp2.1 trillion (US$1.4 billion).
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia’s Ministry of Defense has signed 22 contracts at PT Pindad’s complex, in Bandung, West Java, on Friday, to procure equipment for strategic defense weaponry (alutsista) military construction that totally costs Rp2.1 trillion (US$1.4 billion).
> 
> The signing of the 22 contracts, including 18 alutsista contracts and seven contracts related to construction, was witnessed directly by Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu. The contracts also included the signing of the construction of submarines in cooperation with PT PAL, Daewoo Shipbuilding, and Marine Engineering Co. Ltd.
> 
> “This signing also reflects the government’s commitment to procuring defense systems that are more transparent and accountable,” he said during his speech.
> 
> The other contracts include the procurement of infantry fighting vehicles, jatri infantry, small caliber munitions (MKK) (PT Pindad); and nuclear, biology, and chemical special vehicles, explosive taming vehicles, and decon trucks (PT Merpati Wahana Raya).
> 
> The seven contracts for the construction worth Rp106 billion include the continued development and construction of the Dr. Komang Makes Belawan Lantamal I navy hospital, marines facilities and infrastructure building; and the Indonesian air force mess in Budi Kemuliaan street, Jakarta.
> 
> The minister is hoping that the defense industry can continue to innovate and become an independent and competitive industry that is recognized by the world.
> 
> “Hopefully, the defense industry can fulfill the alutsista needs in the future,” he said.
> 
> The Chairman of PT Pindad, Abraham Mose, expressed his appreciation over the signing, which was a mark of the government's support to the national defense industry.
> 
> Mose said that the signing was the fastest and largest one involving state-owned enterprises (BUMN) and private companies. EDITED BY INE
> 
> 
> Reporter: Azizah Fitriyanti, Safira Hali
> 
> Editor: Eliswan Azly
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/12...2-defense-weaponry-and-construction-contracts
> 
> *Saab, Airbus, Boeing Masuk Radar Calon Pesawat AWACS TNI AU, Siapa yang Dipilih?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saab 2000 Erieye.
> 
> 
> Tiga pabrikan besar pesawat yaitu Saab dari Swedia, Airbus dari Eropa, dan Boeing dari Amerika Serikat, dipastikan masuk ke dalam daftar calon pemasok pesawat AWACS yang tengah dicari TNI AU.
> 
> AWACS atau _Airborne Early Warning and Control System_ adalah sebuah sistem radar terbang yang melaksanakan misi peringatan dini dan kontrol udara di udara.
> 
> Pesawat berkemampuan AWACS mampu mendeteksi pesawat, kapal, dan kendaraan dalam jarak jauh dan kemudian melakukan komando dan kontrol ruang pertempuran dalam operasi udara dengan mengarahkan pesawat tempur ke sasaran yang dikunci.
> 
> Pilihan atas ketiga pabrikan besar ini disampaikan KSAU Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna kepada para pemimpin redaksi dan wartawan di ruang VIP Lanud Adi Sucipto, Yogyakarta, Selasa (19/3/2019).
> 
> “Kita belum memutuskan, karena ini masuk ke dalam Renstra III TNI yang dimulai tahun depan, namun kita sudah melihat dan mendengarkan pemaparan dari ketiga pabrik itu terkait pesawat yang ditawarkan,” ujar KSAU.
> 
> Renstra (Rencana Strategis) TNI merupakan aplikasi dari program MEF (_Minimum Essential Force) _yang merupakan gebrakan pemerintah pada subjek strategi pertahanan nasional.
> 
> Ditetapkan dalam Rencana Pembangunan Jangka Menengah Nasional (RPJMN) 2010-2014, MEF merupakan amanat pembangunan nasional di bidang pertahanan keamanan.
> 
> Implementasi MEF dibagi ke dalam tiga Renstra yaitu Renstra 1: 2010-2014, Renstra 2: 2015-2019, dan Renstra 3: 2020-2024.
> 
> Sasaran utama MEF adalah membangun komponen utama TNI sampai mencapai kekuatan pokok minimum sebagai postur pertahanan yang ideal dan disegani baik pada level regional maupun internasional.
> 
> Penekanan diberikan pada kata minimum yang merujuk pada fakta bahwa MEF tidak diarahkan kepada konsep perlombaan senjata maupun sebagai strategi pembangunan kekuatan untuk memenangkan perang secara total, melainkan sebagai satu bentuk kekuatan pokok yang memenuhi standar tertentu serta memiliki efek tangkal.
> 
> Meski masuk ke dalam Renstra III, terkait pengadaan pesawat AWACS ini Marsekal Yuyu mengaku tetap menyiapkannya dari sekarang.
> 
> KSAU menyebutkan salah satu contoh sistem yang ditawarkan Saab yaitu _Erieye_.
> 
> Sistem radar _Erieye _adalah _Airborne Early Warning and Control System _(AEW&C) yang dikembangkan Saab Electronic Defence Systems dari Swedia.
> 
> _Erieye _menggunakan teknologi radar AESA (_active electronically scanned array_). Sistem _Erieye _digunakan pada berbagai platform pesawat seperti Saab 340 dan Embraer R-99. Baru-baru ini bahkan diimplementasikan di pesawat Bombardier Global 6000 sebagai _Globaleye_.
> 
> Hanya saja ditambahkan KSAU, pengadaan pesawat intai (AWACS) dan pesawat tanker masuk ke dalam Renstra III.
> 
> “Namun kami sudah masukkan, saya mulai proses dari sekarang dengan harapan untuk mempercepat supaya tidak terjadi (penumpukan pengadaan-Red) seperti sekarang, kita jajaki dari sekarang dan diharapkan begitu Januari 2020 anggaran ada, langsung kita proses. Supaya dapat tercapai tepat waktu,” ujar Yuyu menjelaskan secara detail.
> 
> Dari ketiga pabrikan yang menawarkan, untuk saat ini semua informasi yang sudah dipaparkan perwakilan pabrik dikumpulkan di bagian pengadaan TNI AU.
> 
> “Saab bisa pesawat dari mana dan radar dari mana, sedangkan Boeing dan Airbus pesawat dari mereka,” kata Yuyu.
> 
> “Semua sudah paparan di Srena dan di kantor saya, sudah intip-intip lah, namun semua harus proses dan saya tidak bisa menentukan sendiri. Karena sekarang saya membentuk tim yang bisa membantu menentukan pilihan jenis alutsista yang dibutuhkan,” ulasnya.
> 
> Menurut Yuyu, sejak menjadi KSAU ia membentuk Sidang Dewan Penentu Pengadaan disingkat Wantuada. Sidang yang dipimpin KSAU ini dihadiri oleh seluruh perwira tinggi berbintang 2 serta bintang 1 dan kolonel terkait.
> 
> “Sidang menyampaikan apa yang dibutuhkan sesuai kebutuhan pengguna,” tegas Yuyu.
> 
> “Terkait AWACS, untuk Wantuada belum dilaksanakan karena masuk Renstra tahun depan, sehingga baru mendengarkan presentasi dari mereka dan dikolek di Disada (Dinas Pengadaan Angkatan Udara),” ungkap KSAU Marsekal Yuyu Sutisna.
> 
> Kita nantikan tahun depan, kemana pilihan akan dijatuhkan oleh TNI AU.
> 
> https://mylesat.com/2019/03/19/saab-airbus-boeing-masuk-radar-calon-pemasok-pesawat-awacs-tni-au/



from historical prespective and fot TOT purpose, i bet they will chose airbus


----------



## Nike

radialv said:


> from historical prespective and fot TOT purpose, i bet they will chose airbus



Not with trade war against palm oil ban


----------



## Nike

densus 88






Team AT

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Indonesia paramilitary Unit of coast guard in training, Looks like they are using marinized SS 1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 182

*sunday light news seg.:*

*Let's Works Out with Ade Rai & our Army Chief of Staff*

*



*
*our Avengers Team...*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*muscle mania  *
*



*


----------



## Var Dracon

Indonesian made motorcycle used by police

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

Var Dracon said:


> Indonesian made motorcycle used by police


What bikes?


----------



## Svantana

GraveDigger388 said:


> What bikes?


Viar vortex 250
Viar cross x 150
Viar vintech

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## radialv

Marine Rouge said:


> *Kemenhan Beli Helikopter PT Dirgantara Indonesia Seharga 237 M*
> REPORTER: AHMAD FIKRI (KONTRIBUTOR)
> EDITOR: RR. ARIYANI YAKTI WIDYASTUTI
> JUMAT, 12 APRIL 2019 19:24 WIB
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helikopter hasil produksi PTDI jenis Combatan SAR pengembangan dari helikopter Super Puma, disimpan di PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Bandung, Jawa Barat, 11 Februari 2016. TEMPO/Imam Sukamto
> TEMPO.CO, Bandung - Kementerian Pertahanan hari ini menandatangani serangkaian kontrak pengadaan alat utama sistem pertahanan atau alutsista untuk kebutuhan TNI di kompleks PT Pindad. Salah satunya pembelian helikopter Super Puma NAS-332C1+ buatan PT Dirgantara Indonesia dengan nilai Rp 236,987 miliar.
> 
> 
> Baca: PT DI Serahkan Pesanan Heli Pemburu Kapal Selam untuk TNI AL
> 
> “Penandatanganan kontrak ini merupakan komitmen PT Dirgantara Indonesia untuk dapat selalu memenuhi kebutuhan operasi serta tugas pokok dan fungsi TNI AU yang merupakan wujud dari peningkatan kemandirian industri pertahanan dalam negeri,” kata Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara Indonesia Elfien Goentoro, dikutip dari keterangan tertulisnya, Jumat, 12 April 2019.
> 
> Penandatanganan kontrak pembelian helikopter Super Puma tersebut dilakukan oleh Pejabat Pembuat Komitmen, Badan Sarana Pertahanan (Baranahan) Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia, Brigjen TNI Bambang Kusharto dan Direktur Niaga PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) (PTDI), Irzal Rinaldi Zailani disaksikan oleh Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu.
> 
> 
> Dalam kontrak tersebut meliputi pembelian satu unit helikopter Super Puma NAS-332C1+ berikut pelatihan penerbang dan teknisi, publikasi teknis, serta suku cadang. Helikopter tersebut nantinya mengusung Avionic Glass Cockpit, sensor optik AHRS (Attitude Heading and Reference System) dan teknologi FMS (Flight Management System).
> 
> Selain itu ada juga instrumen pengaturan rencana terbang (Flight Plan), SAR Direction Finder untuk menangkap sinyal ELT (Emergency Locator Transmitter), NVG (Night Vision Goggle), Weather Radar, serta Emergency Floatation untuk pendaratan darurat di atas air.
> 
> Helikopter Super Puma NAS-332C1+ memiliki kemampuan untuk terbang selama 4 jam dengan kecepatan maksimal 306 kilometer per jam. Tak hanya itu, helikopter tersebut mampu mengangkut 18 pasukan serta 3 kru.
> 
> Baca: Produksi Airbus A380 Distop, PT DI Ditawari Pasok Komponen
> 
> Helikopter ini merupakan heli jenis angkut berat multi guna yang bisa digunakan untuk military transport, cargo, paratroop transport, medical evacuation, serta VIP. Heli tersebut juga akan dilengkapi Hoist untuk evakuasi korban dari salah satu sisi pintunya. Helikopter buatan PT Dirgantara Indonesia tersebut juga dilengkapi sling yang mampu membawa barang hingga kendaraan dengan beban maksimal 4,5 ton.
> 
> 
> 237 billion Rupiah is around 16 million US dollar _


Back to super puma again and not carracall?


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## deadlast

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
KRI Kujang 642, note the new "protrusions" on either side of the main search radar, most likely an ECM/ESM antenna arrays (could also be an EO turret, highly doubt this though)
----------------

Also,

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Notices the scaffolding around the main mast, probably to install the Vigile 100 R-ESM antenna. If they did, I sure hope they also going to install the Scorpion 2 ECM atop of the hangar at the same time.

https://web.archive.org/web/2018061...re-suite-from-thales-for-martadinata-frigates

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Bagus

See this Instagram video by @indonesian_armedforces

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

Marine Rouge said:


> Bagus
> 
> See this Instagram video by @indonesian_armedforces
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Now THIS is what we're talking about!

More cinematic, less TVRI.


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Yonif PR in Papua crosscheck the advancement of roads project

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia bolsters amphibious assault capabilities with two more landing ships*

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - Jane's Navy International
15 April 2019





KRI Teluk Bintuni seen here during its sea trials. Indonesia has awarded a contract for an eighth and ninth vessel in the class. Source: PT Daya Radar Utama

*Key Points*

• Indonesia has acquired two more amphibious landing ships for its navy
• The vessels will improve the mobility of Indonesia's armoured vehicles, including its main battle tanks

Indonesia's Ministry of Defence has awarded an IDR360 billion (USD25.5 million) contract to supply the country's navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) with two more landing ship tanks (LSTs).

The contract was awarded to local shipbuilder Batam-based PT Bandar Abadi on 12 April. The vessels will be the eight and ninth in the Teluk Bintuni class overall and will be in service primarily as amphibious transports for the TNI's armoured vehicles.

The LSTs will largely inherit its main features from earlier vessels that are under construction at PT Dok & Perkapalan Kodja Baharai and PT Daya Radar Utama, although there will be slight variances to accommodate requests from the customer, said a PT Bandar Abadi official who spoke to Jane's on 15 April. These variances have yet to be finalised, he added.

The LST type has an overall length of 120 m, beam of 18 m, and a hull draught of 3 m. Powered by two 8,810-hp diesel engines, the vessel has a top speed of 16 kt and a standard range of 7,200 n miles (16,300 km) at 12 kt.

The LST can be equipped with up to two 40 mm naval gun systems on its foredeck and 12.7 mm machine guns at various locations throughout the vessel. It can carry and launch up to 15 BMP-3F infantry fighting vehicles via a roll-on/roll-off ramp at its bow, and deploy 10-tonne helicopter from its flight deck. The BMP-3Fs are currently operated by the Indonesian Marine Corps.


https://www.janes.com/article/87887/indones...e-landing-ships

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Aerospace industry to me is very related toward defense matter no matter what

*RI to establish task force for national aviation industry's blueprint*
16th Apr 2019 19:01







Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia will establish a task force to put together a blueprint in its attempt to develop the nation's aviation industry.

"It is expected that the blueprint for developing the national aviation industry could be brought to the Aerosummit 2019," Secretary of the Indonesia Aeronautical Engineering Center (IAEC) Fadzar Vira Caryanto remarked at a focus group discussion on Pre-aerosummit 2019 in Jakarta on Tuesday.

The Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT) building was the venue of the meeting that reached a decision to set up a task force accountable for holding discussions pertaining to preparing a road map to spearhead the national aviation industry's development.

The National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (Lapan) cooperated with different professional national aviation associations in Indonesia, including the Aeronautical Engineering Center, Indonesian Aircraft Maintenance Services Association, and Indonesia Aircraft Component Manufacturer Association, for the discussion.

The task force will constitute governmental agencies and non-government institutions, inclusive of associations, industries, and institutes of higher learning.

During the initial days of its activities, Caryanto remarked that the task force will soon be lined up.

"The task force's presidium will conduct activities in its initial phase of operation," he revealed.

The blueprint will help align and transform the nation's aviation industry through driving development for the future, he stated.

Caryanto noted that the highs and lows witnessed by the aviation industry had resulted in some aviation engineers losing focus.

Hence, Caryanto highlighted the importance of issuing the blueprint for integrating all elements for driving the national aviation industry.

The IAEC secretary is optimistic that the task force will work promptly to accrue relevant materials and ideas for issuing the blueprint to develop the national aviation industry.

"We will soon hold a meeting for covering discussions on the blueprint to advance the national aviation industry that we will launch at the aerosummit," he remarked.

In line with the plan, the launch of the blueprint is set for September.

"We must strive hard since merely a few months are left before the aerosummit," he added. 

Reporter: Martha Herlinawati S, Suharto

Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/12...rce-for-national-aviation-industrys-blueprint

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Marine Rouge said:


> *Indonesia bolsters amphibious assault capabilities with two more landing ships*
> 
> Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - Jane's Navy International
> 15 April 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRI Teluk Bintuni seen here during its sea trials. Indonesia has awarded a contract for an eighth and ninth vessel in the class. Source: PT Daya Radar Utama
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> • Indonesia has acquired two more amphibious landing ships for its navy
> • The vessels will improve the mobility of Indonesia's armoured vehicles, including its main battle tanks
> 
> Indonesia's Ministry of Defence has awarded an IDR360 billion (USD25.5 million) contract to supply the country's navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) with two more landing ship tanks (LSTs).
> 
> The contract was awarded to local shipbuilder Batam-based PT Bandar Abadi on 12 April. The vessels will be the eight and ninth in the Teluk Bintuni class overall and will be in service primarily as amphibious transports for the TNI's armoured vehicles.
> 
> The LSTs will largely inherit its main features from earlier vessels that are under construction at PT Dok & Perkapalan Kodja Baharai and PT Daya Radar Utama, although there will be slight variances to accommodate requests from the customer, said a PT Bandar Abadi official who spoke to Jane's on 15 April. These variances have yet to be finalised, he added.
> 
> The LST type has an overall length of 120 m, beam of 18 m, and a hull draught of 3 m. Powered by two 8,810-hp diesel engines, the vessel has a top speed of 16 kt and a standard range of 7,200 n miles (16,300 km) at 12 kt.
> 
> The LST can be equipped with up to two 40 mm naval gun systems on its foredeck and 12.7 mm machine guns at various locations throughout the vessel. It can carry and launch up to 15 BMP-3F infantry fighting vehicles via a roll-on/roll-off ramp at its bow, and deploy 10-tonne helicopter from its flight deck. The BMP-3Fs are currently operated by the Indonesian Marine Corps.
> 
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/87887/indones...e-landing-ships


will you build for us ?


----------



## Nike

BDforever said:


> will you build for us ?



As long as you ordered it, we got Indonesia exim bank for export lending facility to finance military equipment export, ghana Air force use that when they bought several CN 235 from us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*READY TO GUARD*

*



*
*



*
_All credit goes to the owner(s)_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

http://www.angkasareview.com/2019/0...an-untuk-indonesia-tidak-terganggu-sanksi-as/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

katarabhumi said:


> *READY TO GUARD*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> _All credit goes to the owner(s)_



Credit to original owner

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

katarabhumi said:


> *READY TO GUARD*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> _All credit goes to the owner(s)_


Fitur weekend special , tumben ada yang ngepost, udah mulai jarang sekarang ada yang post QT pie di trit


----------



## Nike

*US Sanctions should Not Affect the Deliveries of Su-35 Fighter Jets*

17 April 2019





Su-35 of the PLAAF (photo : sina)

*Russia completes deliveries of Su-35 fighter jets to China*

MOSCOW /TASS/. Russia has completed the deliveries of Sukhoi Su-35 generation 4++ fighter jets to China under a contract signed earlier, Russia’s Federal Service for Military and Technical Cooperation told TASS on Tuesday.

"In compliance with the contract, all the Su-35 planes have been delivered to the foreign customer," the Federal Service said.

China has been the first foreign buyer of Russian Su-35 fighter aircraft. The contract worth about $2.5 billion on the deliveries of 24 fighter jets to China was signed in 2015. The contract also stipulates the delivery of ground equipment and reserve engines.

Indonesia is the second foreign buyer of Russian Su-35 fighter jets. Reports emerged in early 2018 that Russia had signed a contract with Indonesia on the delivery of 11 fighters. Under the contract, Russia is due to deliver the first fighter jets to Indonesia this year. The fulfillment of the Indonesian contract ran across some difficulties related to US sanctions but a TASS source in military and diplomatic circles said these difficulties "are not critical" and should not affect the deliveries of fighter jets.

The Su-35S generation 4++ supersonic fighter jet performed its debut flight on February 19, 2008. The fighter jet is a derivative of the Su-27 plane. The Su-35S weighs 19 tonnes, has a service ceiling of 20,000 meters, can develop a maximum speed of 2,500 km/h and has a crew of one pilot. The fighter jet’s armament includes a 30mm aircraft gun, up to 8 tonnes of the weapon payload (missiles and bombs of various types) on 12 underwing hardpoints. The Su-35S has been in service with the Russian Army since 2015.

(TASS)


----------



## Jatosint

Marine Rouge said:


> Yonif PR in Papua crosscheck the advancement of roads project
> View attachment 553579
> View attachment 553582
> View attachment 553583
> View attachment 553584



I'm currently making the list of TNI/POLRI casualties in Papua since Nduga Massacre (early December 2018). From the data that I collected, most TNI/POLRI were hit in arms, thighs or shoulders, area which not covered by body armor.

So I think that there is an improvement of SoP and equipment for TNI/POLRI soldiers serving in Papua especially in regards of the use of body armor and helmet.

But I'm still curious, why TNI/POLRI still mainly use standard civilian pickup in their operation, I actually never saw Anoa, Komodo or other armored vehicle used by TNI/POLRI in Papua. Not to mention that there are already improvement in road infrastructure in this hostile environment


----------



## GraveDigger388

LunarSteam said:


> I'm currently making the list of TNI/POLRI casualties in Papua since Nduga Massacre (early December 2018). From the data that I collected, most TNI/POLRI were hit in arms, thighs or shoulders, area which not covered by body armor.
> 
> So I think that there is an improvement of SoP and equipment for TNI/POLRI soldiers serving in Papua regarding the use of body armor and helmet.
> 
> But I'm still curious, why TNI/POLRI still mainly use standard civilian pickup in their operation, I actually never saw Anoa, Komodo or other armored vehicle used by TNI/POLRI in Papua. Not to mention that there are already improvement in road infrastructure in this hostile environment


Catch 22. For both points.

1.) You can give infantry more armor. But it will hinder their movements, especially considering the environment they are in.
2.) Armored vehicles can arguably get the jobs done faster. But don't forget Human Rights accusations are waiting around the corner, since OPM isn't considered as insurgents in their eyes.


----------



## Nike

LunarSteam said:


> I'm currently making the list of TNI/POLRI casualties in Papua since Nduga Massacre (early December 2018). From the data that I collected, most TNI/POLRI were hit in arms, thighs or shoulders, area which not covered by body armor.
> 
> So I think that there is an improvement of SoP and equipment for TNI/POLRI soldiers serving in Papua especially in regards of the use of body armor and helmet.
> 
> But I'm still curious, why TNI/POLRI still mainly use standard civilian pickup in their operation, I actually never saw Anoa, Komodo or other armored vehicle used by TNI/POLRI in Papua. Not to mention that there are already improvement in road infrastructure in this hostile environment



Armored vehicle mainly deployed near cities and border areas, deep patrol in jungle and mountain must be done by foot but most likely they will be in alert by doing so and most shooting case is like ambush cases in which i am suspecting locals must be involved with the offender. Humanitarian approach by stick and carrot, building infrastructure needed by locals providing them jobs , put more imigran at conflict places by offering them more incentive and at the same time taking surveillance against them is just like emptying the pond to let the fish suffocating is right choice to defeat them in long term.


----------



## Jatosint

GraveDigger388 said:


> Catch 22. For both points.
> 
> 1.) You can give infantry more armor. But it will hinder their movements, especially considering the environment they are in.
> 2.) Armored vehicles can arguably get the jobs done faster. But don't forget Human Rights accusations are waiting around the corner, since OPM isn't considered as insurgents in their eyes.



1. Yes, I Know, perhaps most of the attack/ambush happened in woods, not open area/roads. But at least armored vehicle will significantly improved our soldiers safety in open area.

2. Hmm, I will laugh if those HR activist bragging about the use of 'simple' weapon system like light armored vehicle as HR violation (perhaps they will go crazy if TNI use PGM). But yeah, if it really becomes the government's concern, just send Anoa/Komodo with .50 cal as its maximum weapon


----------



## Nike

Dont forget, Indonesia facing much more hostilities when pacifying Maluku (RMS) and remnants of NII in southern area of western Java but we prevailed in the end. Papua with less population, less education standard compared to heavily influenced by Dutch Maluku or Islamic oriented society of West Java and most of them aphaty toward politics should be much easier than those places


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

*The Indonesian Navy Received Ukrainian UOF-2T 100-mm Rounds for the Russian BMP-3F*

18 April 2019





UOF-2T 100-mm Rounds for the Russian BMP-3F (photo : Diana Mihailova)

In January 2019, Spetstekhnoexport, the Main Contingent Artillery, exported by sea to the Ministry of Defense of Indonesia a batch of 100-mm rounds UOF-2T for the Russian cannon 2A70 infantry fighting vehicle BMP-3F worth $ 349,440.

Goods in quantities of 273 pcs. delivered in a disassembled state in 137 wooden boxes with shots and 5 wooden boxes with fuses RGM-2M, packed on 8 wooden pallets. The total weight is 5088.17 kg. 
High-explosive fragmentation shots of a 100-mm UOF-2T caliber are developed and produced by TASKO Corporation, Rubin-2017 LLC, affiliated with it, in cooperation with the State Research Institute of Chemical Products (Shostka) and the Shostkin governmental plant Zvezda »As a Ukrainian analogue of 3UOF17 shots with a Russian-made ZOF32 projectile for the BMP-3F previously assigned to the Marine Corps of the Indonesian Navy.
The equipment of the 3OF32 case, the manufacture of igniters and charges and the conduct of ballistic tests were carried out in the summer-autumn of 2018 under the agreement 1-59 / 2018-VGT in Shostka of the State Research Institute of HP and Zvezda. 
“TASKO” corporation at the international exhibition “Arms and Security-2018”, which was held in Kiev from October 9 to 12, 2018, presented “100-mm high-explosive ordnance to the 2A70 cannon used by Soviet infantry fighting vehicles BMP- 3 Two types of such shells have been developed - an analogue of the old Soviet ammunition with a range of 4 km and a new one that can hit a target at a distance of up to 7 km. ” 
RGM-2M fuses are manufactured by KP Shostkinsky State Plant Impulse.
It is interesting that the Armed Forces do not have either BMP-3s or 2A70 artillery launchers, but this type of ammunition was one of the first to go into mass production with new equipment obtained as part of the state targeted program for the development of the ammunition industry.
(Diana Mihailova)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

pr1v4t33r said:


>


Itu udah dikasih antena2 apa itu mas pr1v4t33r ?


----------



## Nike

third batch gan

*Turkey positions Type 209, 214 submarines for Indonesia’s third Nagapasa batch*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
18 April 2019
Follow

RSS






A computer-generated image of the Type 214 submarine, one of two boat types discussed in STM's presentation to the Indonesian Navy in February 2019. Source: TKMS
*Key Points*

Turkey's STM has made a presentation on its Type 209 and Type 214 boats to the Indonesian Navy
The service has further requirements for at least four more submarines beyond 2024
Turkish naval shipbuilder Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik ve Ticaret (STM) has made a formal presentation on its Type 214 and Type 209 submarine designs to senior Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) officials, with the intention of eventually offering the boats for Jakarta's further submarine requirements.

The presentation was made at the Neptunus Building within the TNI-AL's headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, on 12 February 2019, according to de-classified meeting documents that have been provided to _Jane's_ . Also present during the meeting were STM's local representative in Indonesia, PT Cipta Citra Perkasa, and the crew of Indonesia's second Nagapasa-class submarine, KRI _Ardadedali_ (404).

Indonesia signed a contract for its first batch of three Type 209/1400 Nagapasa-class submarines with South Korea's Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) in 2011. Two of the vessels acquired under this batch, KRI _Nagapasa_ (403), and _Ardadedali_ , have been commissioned, while a third boat, _Alugoro_ (405), was launched on 11 April 2019.

A day later Jakarta signed a contract for a second batch of Type 209/1400 submarines with DSME. This batch will bring Indonesia's fleet of submarines to eight by 2024, when including its pair of German-built Cakra-class boats that were commissioned in the early 1980s. This fleet strength is line with the revised objectives found in the Indonesian Armed Forces' modernisation blueprint known as Minimum Essential Force (MEF).

However, beyond 2024 Indonesian naval planners maintain the requirement for a total submarine fleet strength of 12 to adequately defend its vast archipelago. This means Jakarta could eventually acquire up to four vessels under its third submarine acquisition programme.
https://www.janes.com/article/87975...bmarines-for-indonesia-s-third-nagapasa-batch

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

bakamla officer, note their battle deras or 

combat uniform is quite nice 





New cadets visit Cav nest









Raider unit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

PT PAL Submarine Production Facility and submarine joint section process.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> third batch gan
> 
> *Turkey positions Type 209, 214 submarines for Indonesia’s third Nagapasa batch*
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
> 18 April 2019
> Follow
> 
> RSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A computer-generated image of the Type 214 submarine, one of two boat types discussed in STM's presentation to the Indonesian Navy in February 2019. Source: TKMS
> *Key Points*
> 
> Turkey's STM has made a presentation on its Type 209 and Type 214 boats to the Indonesian Navy
> The service has further requirements for at least four more submarines beyond 2024
> Turkish naval shipbuilder Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik ve Ticaret (STM) has made a formal presentation on its Type 214 and Type 209 submarine designs to senior Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) officials, with the intention of eventually offering the boats for Jakarta's further submarine requirements.
> 
> The presentation was made at the Neptunus Building within the TNI-AL's headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, on 12 February 2019, according to de-classified meeting documents that have been provided to _Jane's_ . Also present during the meeting were STM's local representative in Indonesia, PT Cipta Citra Perkasa, and the crew of Indonesia's second Nagapasa-class submarine, KRI _Ardadedali_ (404).
> 
> Indonesia signed a contract for its first batch of three Type 209/1400 Nagapasa-class submarines with South Korea's Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) in 2011. Two of the vessels acquired under this batch, KRI _Nagapasa_ (403), and _Ardadedali_ , have been commissioned, while a third boat, _Alugoro_ (405), was launched on 11 April 2019.
> 
> A day later Jakarta signed a contract for a second batch of Type 209/1400 submarines with DSME. This batch will bring Indonesia's fleet of submarines to eight by 2024, when including its pair of German-built Cakra-class boats that were commissioned in the early 1980s. This fleet strength is line with the revised objectives found in the Indonesian Armed Forces' modernisation blueprint known as Minimum Essential Force (MEF).
> 
> However, beyond 2024 Indonesian naval planners maintain the requirement for a total submarine fleet strength of 12 to adequately defend its vast archipelago. This means Jakarta could eventually acquire up to four vessels under its third submarine acquisition programme.
> https://www.janes.com/article/87975...bmarines-for-indonesia-s-third-nagapasa-batch


ada baiknya juga coba lihat2 barang toko sebelah
we need to acelerate our shipbuilding capability, different shop have their own secret study from many sourch for one program to refine what we already know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia targetkan produksi 412 medium tank*
*Sekjen Kementerian Pertahanan Agus Setiadji mengatakan target produksi tersebut sesuai dengan kebutuhan pertahanan dalam negeri.*
Erric Permana |16.04.2019




KAPLAN MT Modern Medium Weight Tank yang dibuat oleh FNSS dan PT Pindad dipamerkan di 13th International Defense Industry Fair (IDEF'17) di Istanbul, Turki, 9 Mei 2017. (İslam Yakut - Anadolu Agency)

*Jakarta Raya*
Erric Permana

JAKARTA

Indonesia menargetkan akan memproduksi 412 medium tank hasil kerja sama dengan Turki dalam kurun waktu satu periode rencana strategis (Renstra).

Sekjen Kementerian Pertahanan Agus Setiadji mengatakan target produksi tersebut sesuai dengan kebutuhan pertahanan dalam negeri.

Meski demikian, dia mengatakan produksi tersebut akan tercapai jika anggaran yang dimiliki pemerintah mencukupi.

Sebab kata dia, untuk satu unit medium tank tersebut memakan biaya sekitar USD5,6 juta dolar.

"Kebutuhan kita 412 unit tapi sekarang ini melalui proses yang ada yang ada kita prioritaskan 18-21unit medium tank," jelas Agus Setiadji di Jakarta.

Dia juga mengatakan medium tank tersebut rencananya akan ditawarkan ke sejumlah negara lain.

Sebelumnya, Pindad Indonesia dan FNSS Turki sepakat menandatangani kerja sama pembuatan purwarupa medium tank pada 2015 lalu. Perancangan tank ini dimulai Februari 2016.

Rampung diproduksi di Turki, medium tank ini diberi nama Kaplan MT.

Kaplan MT sempat dikirim ke Indonesia dan dipamerkan pada hari ulang tahun TNI 5 Oktober 2017 lalu di Cilegon, Banten.

Website Anadolu Agency Memuat Ringkasan Berita-Berita yang Ditawarkan kepada Pelanggan melalui Sistem Penyiaran Berita AA (HAS). . Mohon hubungi kami untuk memilih berlangganan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

Congrate for Indonesia for your new self declared president .. General Prabowo Subianto .. and new Vice Presiudent .. Sandiago Uno ...


----------



## initial_d

Marine Rouge said:


> *Indonesia targetkan produksi 412 medium tank*
> *Sekjen Kementerian Pertahanan Agus Setiadji mengatakan target produksi tersebut sesuai dengan kebutuhan pertahanan dalam negeri.*
> Erric Permana |16.04.2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KAPLAN MT Modern Medium Weight Tank yang dibuat oleh FNSS dan PT Pindad dipamerkan di 13th International Defense Industry Fair (IDEF'17) di Istanbul, Turki, 9 Mei 2017. (İslam Yakut - Anadolu Agency)
> 
> *Jakarta Raya*
> Erric Permana
> 
> JAKARTA
> 
> Indonesia menargetkan akan memproduksi 412 medium tank hasil kerja sama dengan Turki dalam kurun waktu satu periode rencana strategis (Renstra).
> 
> Sekjen Kementerian Pertahanan Agus Setiadji mengatakan target produksi tersebut sesuai dengan kebutuhan pertahanan dalam negeri.
> 
> Meski demikian, dia mengatakan produksi tersebut akan tercapai jika anggaran yang dimiliki pemerintah mencukupi.
> 
> Sebab kata dia, untuk satu unit medium tank tersebut memakan biaya sekitar USD5,6 juta dolar.
> 
> "Kebutuhan kita 412 unit tapi sekarang ini melalui proses yang ada yang ada kita prioritaskan 18-21unit medium tank," jelas Agus Setiadji di Jakarta.
> 
> Dia juga mengatakan medium tank tersebut rencananya akan ditawarkan ke sejumlah negara lain.
> 
> Sebelumnya, Pindad Indonesia dan FNSS Turki sepakat menandatangani kerja sama pembuatan purwarupa medium tank pada 2015 lalu. Perancangan tank ini dimulai Februari 2016.
> 
> Rampung diproduksi di Turki, medium tank ini diberi nama Kaplan MT.
> 
> Kaplan MT sempat dikirim ke Indonesia dan dipamerkan pada hari ulang tahun TNI 5 Oktober 2017 lalu di Cilegon, Banten.
> 
> Website Anadolu Agency Memuat Ringkasan Berita-Berita yang Ditawarkan kepada Pelanggan melalui Sistem Penyiaran Berita AA (HAS). . Mohon hubungi kami untuk memilih berlangganan.


mahal juga ya harganya, seharga MBT heheheheheeh


----------



## striver44

Marine Rouge said:


> third batch gan
> 
> *Turkey positions Type 209, 214 submarines for Indonesia’s third Nagapasa batch*
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
> 18 April 2019
> Follow
> 
> RSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A computer-generated image of the Type 214 submarine, one of two boat types discussed in STM's presentation to the Indonesian Navy in February 2019. Source: TKMS
> *Key Points*
> 
> Turkey's STM has made a presentation on its Type 209 and Type 214 boats to the Indonesian Navy
> The service has further requirements for at least four more submarines beyond 2024
> Turkish naval shipbuilder Savunma Teknolojileri Mühendislik ve Ticaret (STM) has made a formal presentation on its Type 214 and Type 209 submarine designs to senior Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) officials, with the intention of eventually offering the boats for Jakarta's further submarine requirements.
> 
> The presentation was made at the Neptunus Building within the TNI-AL's headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, on 12 February 2019, according to de-classified meeting documents that have been provided to _Jane's_ . Also present during the meeting were STM's local representative in Indonesia, PT Cipta Citra Perkasa, and the crew of Indonesia's second Nagapasa-class submarine, KRI _Ardadedali_ (404).
> 
> Indonesia signed a contract for its first batch of three Type 209/1400 Nagapasa-class submarines with South Korea's Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) in 2011. Two of the vessels acquired under this batch, KRI _Nagapasa_ (403), and _Ardadedali_ , have been commissioned, while a third boat, _Alugoro_ (405), was launched on 11 April 2019.
> 
> A day later Jakarta signed a contract for a second batch of Type 209/1400 submarines with DSME. This batch will bring Indonesia's fleet of submarines to eight by 2024, when including its pair of German-built Cakra-class boats that were commissioned in the early 1980s. This fleet strength is line with the revised objectives found in the Indonesian Armed Forces' modernisation blueprint known as Minimum Essential Force (MEF).
> 
> However, beyond 2024 Indonesian naval planners maintain the requirement for a total submarine fleet strength of 12 to adequately defend its vast archipelago. This means Jakarta could eventually acquire up to four vessels under its third submarine acquisition programme.
> https://www.janes.com/article/87975...bmarines-for-indonesia-s-third-nagapasa-batch


My feeling tell me that the third batch is still another type 209s.


----------



## Nike

Susi aboard KRI 359 usman Harun


----------



## Nike

Oot, btw Nadine kaiser, daughter of Susi Pudjiastuti (the brave minister of fisheries ) is quite a beauty and brainee too to boot









Weekend?



































@Nilgiri @BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

Marine Rouge said:


> Oot, btw Nadine kaiser, daughter of Susi Pudjiastuti (the brave minister of fisheries ) is quite a beauty and brainee too to boot
> 
> View attachment 554550
> View attachment 554551
> 
> 
> Weekend?
> View attachment 554553
> View attachment 554554
> View attachment 554555
> View attachment 554556
> View attachment 554557
> View attachment 554558
> View attachment 554559
> View attachment 554560
> View attachment 554561
> View attachment 554562
> View attachment 554563
> 
> 
> @Nilgiri @BDforever


why are you doing this to me ? "I am so lonely (without Indonesian beauty), broken angel ..la la la.. song continues"
@Indos see

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Still Weekend edition

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Demi Program BBM Satu Harga, Pertamina Beli Airbus A 400*
Yanurisa Ananta , CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

22 April 2019 12:49





Foto: Airbus A400M (REUTERS/Pascal Rossignol)
*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia-* Demi menjalankan tugas mendistribusikan bahan bakar minyak (BBM) secara merata hingga ke pelosok Indonesia, Pertamina diketahui siap membeli pesawat Airbus A 400.

Hal itu diungkapkan oleh Deputi Bidang Usaha Jasa Keuangan, Jasa Survei dan Jasa Konsultasi Kementerian Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) Gatot Trihargo. 

"Pertamina juga masih punya tugas untuk BBM satu harga di Papua, sehingga ke depan Pertamina juga akan beli Airbus A 400," ujar Gatot, saat dijumpai di Kementerian BUMN, Senin ((22/4/2019).


PILIHAN REDAKSI

*Mau Lebaran Tapi Tiket Pesawat Mahal, Menhub Panggil Maskapai*
*Laba Cuma Rp 3 M, Kok Bisa Penas Pimpin Holding Penerbangan?*


Pembelian Airbus ini,nantinya akan dilakukan oleh Pertamina dan kolaborasi konsorsium. Gatot menjelaskan targetnya pesawat ini akan dibeli dalam waktu dekat. 

"Tahun ini tapi dapatnya tidak tahu tahun ini atau tahun depan,"kata Gatot. Namun dipastikan pesawat untuk kargo itu akan dikelola oleh Pelita Air. 

Gatot membahas rencana pembelian pesawat ini seusai acara akuisisi 30% saham PT Permodalan Nasional Madani (Persero) oleh PT Bank Tabungan Negara (Persero) Tbk di Kementerian BUMN, Jakarta, Senin (22/4/2019). (gus/gus)

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...am-bbm-satu-harga-pertamina-beli-airbus-a-400

we got AMRAAM and AIM9X

*Raytheon Start to Produce AIM-9X Block II and AMRAAM for Indonesia and Other Countries*

22 April 2019





AIM-9X Block II AAM (photo : Defense Updates)

*AIM-9X Block II*

Raytheon Missile Systems, Tucson, Arizona, is awarded $12,111,859 for modification P00002 to a previously awarded fixed-price-incentive-firm contract (N00019-18-C-1068) for procurement of AIM-9X Lot 18 Block II All Up Round tactical missiles, Captive Air Training missile guidance units, tail caps and containers, and spares for the Navy, Air Force and the governments of South Korea, Australia, Qatar, Norway, Indonesia, Kuwait, Saudi Arabia, Israel, Poland, Japan, Taiwan, Turkey, Belgium, Malaysia, United Arab Emirates, the Netherlands, Finland, Switzerland, Slovakia, Singapore, and Denmark. 

Work will be performed in Tucson, Arizona (31 percent); Andover, Massachusetts (10 percent); Keyser, West Virginia (9 percent); Santa Clarita, California (8 percent); Hillsboro, Oregon (5 percent); Ottawa, Ontario, Canada (5 percent); Goleta, California (4 percent); Cheshire, Connecticut (4 percent); Heilbronn, Germany (3 percent); Simsbury, Connecticut (2 percent); Jose, California (2 percent); Valencia, California (2 percent); Anaheim, California (2 percent); Cajon, California (2 percent); Cincinnati, Ohio (1 percent); Anniston, Alabama (1 percent); San Diego, California (1 percent); Chatsworth, California (1 percent); Amesbury, Massachusetts (1 percent); Claremont, California (1 percent); Sumner, Washington (1 percent); and other locations within the continental U.S. (4 percent). 

Work is expected to be completed in March 2021. Fiscal 2017, 2018, and 2019 weapons procurement (Navy); fiscal 2018 research, development, test and evaluation (Navy); fiscal 2017 and 2018 missile procurement (Air Force); and Foreign Military Sales (FMS) funds in the amount of 12,111,859 will be obligated at time of award, $302,997 of which will expire at the end of the fiscal year. 

This modification combines purchases for the Navy ($884,869; 7.2 percent); Air Force ($678,935; 5.6 percent); and the governments of South Korea ($2,093,922; 17.3 percent); Australia ($1,989,468; 16.4 percent); Qatar ($1,900,344; 15.7 percent); Indonesia ($613,232; 5.1 percent); Norway ($610,316; 5 percent); Kuwait ($536,353; 4.4 percent); Saudi Arabia ($443,249; 3.7 percent); Israel ($386,756; 3.2 percent); Poland ($338,184; 2.8 percent); Japan ($249,903; 2.1 percent); Taiwan ($241,433; 2 percent); Turkey ($185, 098; 1.5 percent); Malaysia ($172,606; 1.4 percent); United Arab Emirates ($171,534; 1.4 percent); Belgium ($167,707; 1.4 percent); the Netherlands ($161,865; 1.3 percent); Finland ($141,901; 1.2 percent); Switzerland ($57,020; 0.5 percent); Slovakia ($45,793; .04 percent); Singapore ($33,298; 0.3 percent); and Denmark ($8,073; 0.1 percent) under the Foreign Military Sales program. The Naval Air Systems Command, Patuxent River, Maryland, is the contracting activity. (US DoD)





AIM-120 AMRAAM (photo : Military Edge)

*AMRAAM*

Raytheon Missile Systems Co., Tucson, Arizona, has been awarded a $19,136,527 firm-fixed-price modification (P00011) to previously awarded contract FA8675-18-C-0003 for Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air Missile (AMRAAM) production program. 

This modification provides for upgrade and commonality of AMRAAM production test equipment being produced and utilized under the basic contract. Work will be performed in Tucson, Arizona, and is expected to be complete by April 15, 2022. 

This contract involves unclassified foreign military sales to Australia, Indonesia, Japan, Korea, Morocco, Poland, Qatar, Romania, Spain, and the United Kingdom. Fiscal 2017 procurement funds (Air Force and Navy) in the amount of $12,396,642; and Foreign Military Sales funds in the amount of $6,739,885, are being obligated at the time of award. Air Force Life Cycle Management Center, Eglin Air Force Base, Florida, is the contracting activity. (US DoD)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> Oot, btw Nadine kaiser, daughter of Susi Pudjiastuti (the brave minister of fisheries ) is quite a beauty and brainee too to boot
> 
> View attachment 554550
> View attachment 554551
> 
> 
> Weekend?
> View attachment 554553
> View attachment 554554
> View attachment 554555
> View attachment 554556
> View attachment 554557
> View attachment 554558
> View attachment 554559
> View attachment 554560
> View attachment 554561
> View attachment 554562
> View attachment 554563
> 
> 
> @Nilgiri @BDforever


why from sub, jet, trainer and now ladies use K-POP cammo... come on... LOL


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

gentleseas.blogspot.com/2019/04/indonesias-broad-strategic-picture-more.html?m=1gentleseas.blogspot.com/2019/04/indonesia-submarine-build-table-revised.html?m=1gentleseas.blogspot.com/2019/04/indonesia-to-have-6-modern-submarines.html?m=1

Submarine Matters
‹ › Home
View web version April 16, 2019
Pete Indonesia Submarine Table Revised: Dutch West New Guinea
Below, the Indonesian Submarine Table (1959 – 2035) has been revised today.
An interesting part of it is why the Soviet Union quickly supplied Indonesia with 12 Whiskey submarines from 1959. In 1949 (after World War Two) the discredited Dutch East Indies colonial government was defeated in the Indonesian War of Independence . But the Dutch still remained in the mineral rich province of Western New Guinea.
It was in Indonesian (we want our country) and Soviet (war against the West) interests to oust the Dutch. This required naval forces, including submarines, for the creation of the indonesian Navy.
Using Soviet financial credit Indonesia “ purchased ” 12 Whiskey/Tjakra class submarines under the Indonesian-Soviet Union Agreement of 1958. Training of Indonesian crews took place secretly in Poland (1959) and Soviet Vladivostok (1962 ). The Whiskey subs were delivered to Indonesia between September 1959 and December 1962. Russia also provided the large submarine tender KRI Ratulangi . Many Soviet built surface ships and jet fighters and bombers were also supplied to Indonesia.
In July 1959 , the Indonesian government adopted a policy of Confrontation (Konfrontasi) against the Dutch. Indonesia's submarines dropped special forces on vital parts West New Guinea province. The Indonesians also used surface ships and paratrooper drops to fight the Dutch. Politically the United Nations, the US and Australia were very active in putting pressure on the Dutch to decolonise from the province.
Once West New Guinea was liberated in 1962 the cost of maintaining 12 submarines was too great for then new and poor Indonesia. After Indonesia destroyed the Indonesian Communist Party (PKI) in 1965 the Soviets were no longer willing to foot most of the cost (including spare parts) of the submarines, ships and aircraft. Also there was no regional submarine arms race - as no other Southeast Asian country could afford submarines. Even China and India had no large submarine forces in the 1950s-60s and Japan no substantial forces until the late 1960s.
So eleven of Indonesia's Whiskeys were scrapped by the 1970s with only KRI Pasopati (410) being put on dry land exhibition in Surabaya.
More on What Indonesia Does With Its Submarines tomorrow.
Indonesian Submarine Table (1959 – 2035) - Revised April 16, 2019
Class/Sub Name/No. Launched/
Delivered Details – Comments
KRI = Ship of Republic of Indonesia
Whiskey
Tjakra class
( wiki source for
names & numbers) 12 from 1959 to scrapping in the 1970s. Using Soviet (Russian) credit Indonesia “ purchased ” 12 Whiskey/Tjakra class under Indonesian-Soviet Union agreement of 1958 . Subs originally built 1952? by Soviets & delivered to Indonesia Sept 1959 to Dec 1962. Training crews in Poland 1959 &
Vladivostok 1962 . Maintained by KRI Ratulangi [worth an article!] submarine tender ship esp in 1962. Break with Soviets from 1965 due to Indon treatment of PKI. Led to a spare parts crisis in the Navy. Navy decom some subs for spare parts. All, but (410) scrapped by the 1970s due to ousting Dutch by 1962 , no Sov assistance 1965-on, lack of spare parts.
first KRI Tjakra (401 ) Delivered Sept 12, 1959 First Whiskey/Tjakra class.
first KRI Nanggala (402) Delivered Sept 12, 1959 Major action & main reason for being of all Whiskey/Tjakra class was liberation of West New Guinea from Dutch in 1962 . Russian 1962 delivery crews may have remained in those 6 subs even in W New Guinean waters!
KRI Nagabanda (403 ) Delivered Jan 1962 Scrapped 1970. Former Captain was Manambai Abdulkadir, Deputy Chief of Navy, Vice Admiral of TNI.
KRI Trisula (404) Delivered Jan 1962
KRl Nagarangsang (405) Delivered Jan 1962
KRI Tjandrasa (406) Delivered Jan 1962
first KRI Alugoro (407) Delivered Dec 1962
KRl Tjundamani (408) Delivered Dec 1962 Successfully launched an attack on the Dutch forces in Operation TJAKRA II by infiltrating Special Forces on West New Guinea
KRI Widjajadanu (409) Delivered Dec 1962
KRI Pasopati (410) Delivered Dec 1962 decommissioned 25 January 1990. Now a submarine museum in Surabaya.
KRI Hendrajala (411) Delivered Dec 1962
KRI Bramastra (412) Delivered Dec 1962
2 x no name Whiskeys Delivery dates unknown for spare parts only
Cakra class Two sub Cakra class German HDW (now TKMS) built in Kiel. Are Type 209/1300. 8 x 533mm tubes with 14 x AEG torpedoes. SPECIFICATIONS last refurbished 2012. [18]
KRI Cakra 401 1981 delived 1981 SPECIFICATIONS Old at 2019 may be for training only.
KRI Nanggala 402 delivered 1981 SPECIFICATIONS Old, still operational 2019.
Nagapasa class 3 submarine contract signed with South Korea's DSME , December 20, 2011 . US$1.12 Billion total to build 3 x Improved Chang Bogo class, variants of the Type 209/1400 (beating Russian, French and German bids with better training, offset and logistics package).
KRI Nagapasa 403 Delivered 2017 1 st Nagapasa
KRI Ardadedali 404 Delivered 2018 2 nd Nagapasa
KRI Alugoro 405 Launched April 11, 2019 Surabaya 3 rd Nagapasa, Commissioned 2019? PT PAL assembled.
no sub names US$1 billion contract with DSME signed April 12, 2019 in Bandung, Indonesia, to conclude in late March 2026 . for contract with South Korea’s three Type 209/1400 Improved Chang Bogo submarines.
" Probably 2024. 4 th Nagapasa PT PAL to build 2 modules to be sent to Okpo, South Korea (SK) where sub will be assembled with DSME’s 4 modules.
" Probably 2025. 5th Nagapasa PT PAL to build 4 modules to be sent to Okpo SK, to be assmbled with DSME's 2 modules
" By 2026. 6 th Nagapasa may be assembled by PT PAL Surabaya, Indonesia.
Possible 6 more Nagapasas (409 to 414) or
New Class likely Type 214s By 2035 Possible 6 additional Nagapasa Improved Change Bogos or New Class South Korean DSME designed Type 214s (with AIP).
First likely built in South Korea. Final five may be assembled by PT PAL, Surabaya, Indonesia.
NOTE: Many of the links are in Indonesian. Word for submarine is "kapal selam" ("KS").

this is what we've got if we steal someone cows

Much more in here
gentleseas.blogspot.com/2019/04/indonesias-broad-strategic-picture-more.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Marine Rouge said:


> Pertamina juga akan beli Airbus A 400


So it will become a Tank aircraft  not tanker aircraft even tough it have the capability to become a tanker.
Will TNI AU have it's own tho? Rather than operating bulog n pertamina plane.
This




With this livery




Nice


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## striver44

Svantana said:


> View attachment 555102


So its BT-3F then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

striver44 said:


> So its BT-3F then.


22 bmp3f
21 bt3f

https://www.kemhan.go.id/2019/04/22...endaraan-tempur-dan-tank-angkut-personel.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*RI — Rusia Tandatangani Kontrak Pengadaan Kendaraan Tempur dan Tank Angkut Personel*
Senin, 22 April 2019

Jakarta



— Kementerian Pertahanan RI melalui Badan Sarana Pertahanan Kemhan bersama dengan JSC Rossoboronexport Rusia melakukan penandatanganan kontrak pengadaan (MoU) Tank BMP-3F dan kendaraan tempur (ranpur) atau tank angkut personel BT-3F di kantor Baranahan Kemhan, Jakarta, Senin (22/4). Penandatanganan kontrak dilakukan PLT Kabaranahan Brigjen TNI Bambang Kusharto, S.Sos., M.M dengan_ Advisor of General Director JSC Rossoboronexport_Konstantin V. Suetin dan Kiriil S Karev dengan disaksikan Sekjen Kemhan Laksdya TNI Agus Setiadji, S.A.P., M.A.

Saat menyaksikan penandatanganan MoU, Sekjen Kemhan mengungkapkan penandatanganan ini merupakan bagian yang cukup strategis bagi kedua belah pihak karena terkait dengan pemenuhan renstra demi mewujudkan kemampuan marinir yang disegani baik lokal, regional maupun global.

Tidak menutup kemungkinan kedepan pihak Indonesia akan masih melakukan komunikasi dan kolaborasi dengan pihak Rossoboronexport tetapi kata kunci bagi Indonesia bahwa setiap pengadaan barang dan jasa harus melibatkan industri dalam negeri sebagai _counterpart _dalam proses ToT.

Seperti halnya Sekjen Kemhan, PLT Kabaranahan mengatakan bahwa ini merupakan bukti pemerintah Indonesia khususnya TNI AL menaruh kepercayaan terhadap produk-produk Rusia dalam hal ini penyediaan tank atau ranpur.

Kontrak pengadaan 22 unit tank BMP-3F ini merupakan pengadaan ketiga kalinya sedangkan untuk 21 unit pengadaan ranpur atau tank angkut personel BT-F merupakan yang pertama dan ini merupakan desain dari marinir.

Melalui



kontrak ini, pemerintah Indonesia yakin bahwa pemerintah Rusia khususnya JSC Rossoboronexport akan mengerahkan segenap kemampuan untuk menghasilkan produk berupa tank BMP-3F dan tank atau ranpur BT-3F dengan kualitas dan kemampuan yang mewadahi.

PLT Kabaranahan berharap seluruh pekerjaan dapat diserahkan tepat waktu tanpa mengabaikan sisi kualitas sesuai Opsreq dan Spektek pada kontrak. Adapun nilai kontrak tersebut masing-masing untuk tank BMP-3F senilai USD 108 juta dan tank/ranpur personel BT-3F senilai USD 67.200 juta.

Pengadaan yang dibiayai dari pinjamam luar negeri Renstra 2015-2019 ini merupakan bagian dari modernisasi alutsista TNI sesuai dengan perencanaan strategis pertahanan negara guna memenuhi Program _Minimum Essential Force (MEF)_ tahap 2 (dua) pada Renstra 2015-2019.

Sebagai ungkapan rasa syukur diakhir acara dilakukan pemotongan tumpeng secara simbolis oleh Sekjen Kemhan yang diberikan kepada PLT Kabaranahan dan _Advisor of General Director of JSC Rossoboronexport._
https://www.kemhan.go.id/2019/04/22...endaraan-tempur-dan-tank-angkut-personel.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Svantana said:


> 22 bmp3f
> 21 bt3f
> 
> https://www.kemhan.go.id/2019/04/22...endaraan-tempur-dan-tank-angkut-personel.html


The next marines procurement should be aimed at equiping the air defence. Its a shame that bvp2's are assigned to that role

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> The next marines procurement should be aimed at equiping the air defence. Its a shame that bvp2's are assigned to that role



Marines Corps armored vehicle still very lacking to me, they had three division but their armor just comprised of three regiments and most of them is old vehicles remnants of cold war era. Not to mention their anti armor ability and artillery regiments is still very lacking.


----------



## Nike

BT 3 F design input is come from Indonesia Marines Corps, look at air conditioner equipment and several fast dropping fitur on the vehicles, look optimized for indonesia marines corps

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MacanJawa

Marine Rouge said:


> Marines Corps armored vehicle still very lacking to me, they had three division but their armor just comprised of three regiments and most of them is old vehicles remnants of cold war era. Not to mention their anti armor ability and artillery regiments is still very lacking.



i heard our marine have metis ATGM is that true?


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

*Demi Program BBM Satu Harga, Pertamina Beli Airbus A 400*
Yanurisa Ananta , CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

22 April 2019 12:49





Foto: Airbus A400M (REUTERS/Pascal Rossignol)
*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia-* Demi menjalankan tugas mendistribusikan bahan bakar minyak (BBM) secara merata hingga ke pelosok Indonesia, Pertamina diketahui siap membeli pesawat Airbus A 400.

Hal itu diungkapkan oleh Deputi Bidang Usaha Jasa Keuangan, Jasa Survei dan Jasa Konsultasi Kementerian Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) Gatot Trihargo. 

"Pertamina juga masih punya tugas untuk BBM satu harga di Papua, sehingga ke depan Pertamina juga akan beli Airbus A 400," ujar Gatot, saat dijumpai di Kementerian BUMN, Senin ((22/4/2019).

Pembelian Airbus ini,nantinya akan dilakukan oleh Pertamina dan kolaborasi konsorsium. Gatot menjelaskan targetnya pesawat ini akan dibeli dalam waktu dekat. 

"Tahun ini tapi dapatnya tidak tahu tahun ini atau tahun depan,"kata Gatot. Namun dipastikan pesawat untuk kargo itu akan dikelola oleh Pelita Air. 

Gatot membahas rencana pembelian pesawat ini seusai acara akuisisi 30% saham PT Permodalan Nasional Madani (Persero) oleh PT Bank Tabungan Negara (Persero) Tbk di Kementerian BUMN, Jakarta, Senin (22/4/2019). (gus/gus)

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...am-bbm-satu-harga-pertamina-beli-airbus-a-400

Indonesian Oil State Company will buy A400 this year


----------



## ardezzo

Marine Rouge said:


> BT 3 F design input is come from Indonesia Marines Corps, look at air conditioner equipment and several fast dropping fitur on the vehicles, look optimized for indonesia marines corps
> 
> View attachment 555196
> View attachment 555197
> View attachment 555198
> View attachment 555199



with this design, it will be difficult for the soldiers to leave the vehicle once it turn upside down

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

ardezzo said:


> with this design, it will be difficult for the soldiers to leave the vehicle once it turn upside down


there're also con in ramp door design, soldier easly trap when the vehicle in dangerous sinking situation also difficult to embark with extra equipment, cannot embark in midle of water and mud due the water line is in the upper hull door

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## radialv

barjo said:


> there're also con in ramp door design, soldier easly trap when the vehicle in dangerous sinking situation also difficult to embark with extra equipment, cannot embark in midle of water and mud due the water line is in the upper hull door



however, buying combat equipment that has not been used by Russia is a risky decission, especially regarding maintenance and supply of spare parts



Mr. Woof Woof said:


> *Demi Program BBM Satu Harga, Pertamina Beli Airbus A 400*
> Yanurisa Ananta , CNBC Indonesia
> NEWS
> 
> 22 April 2019 12:49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Airbus A400M (REUTERS/Pascal Rossignol)
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia-* Demi menjalankan tugas mendistribusikan bahan bakar minyak (BBM) secara merata hingga ke pelosok Indonesia, Pertamina diketahui siap membeli pesawat Airbus A 400.
> 
> Hal itu diungkapkan oleh Deputi Bidang Usaha Jasa Keuangan, Jasa Survei dan Jasa Konsultasi Kementerian Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) Gatot Trihargo.
> 
> "Pertamina juga masih punya tugas untuk BBM satu harga di Papua, sehingga ke depan Pertamina juga akan beli Airbus A 400," ujar Gatot, saat dijumpai di Kementerian BUMN, Senin ((22/4/2019).
> 
> Pembelian Airbus ini,nantinya akan dilakukan oleh Pertamina dan kolaborasi konsorsium. Gatot menjelaskan targetnya pesawat ini akan dibeli dalam waktu dekat.
> 
> "Tahun ini tapi dapatnya tidak tahu tahun ini atau tahun depan,"kata Gatot. Namun dipastikan pesawat untuk kargo itu akan dikelola oleh Pelita Air.
> 
> Gatot membahas rencana pembelian pesawat ini seusai acara akuisisi 30% saham PT Permodalan Nasional Madani (Persero) oleh PT Bank Tabungan Negara (Persero) Tbk di Kementerian BUMN, Jakarta, Senin (22/4/2019). (gus/gus)
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...am-bbm-satu-harga-pertamina-beli-airbus-a-400
> 
> Indonesian Oil State Company will buy A400 this year


Is this part of the 2 previous units ordered by one of the state companies


----------



## striver44

radialv said:


> however, buying combat equipment that has not been used by Russia is a risky decission, especially regarding maintenance and supply of spare parts
> 
> 
> Is this part of the 2 previous units ordered by one of the state companies


Bt 3f shared many automotive components with bmp3's. Btw russian and chinese product is not best known for reliability and after service


----------



## mandala

Scale model of the BT-3F. Credit to Ex-Models.


























More pics: https://ex-models.com/realizovannye-proekty/voennaya-tehnika/bronetransporter-bt-3f/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Bt 3f shared many automotive components with bmp3's. Btw russian and chinese product is not best known for reliability and after service



Basic APC or IFV Ground vehicles is much easier to be maintained, just look at PT pindad efforts to modified and refit AMX 13 or BTR 50 we had. As long as you got plate steel, mills and cnc axis tooling, some crane and welder stuff along with engines block you can maintain them. Unless it is complex vehicles in class of MBT like Abrams or Leopard 2 you will get it done with advanced auto industry. 



ardezzo said:


> with this design, it will be difficult for the soldiers to leave the vehicle once it turn upside down



They got back or rear door

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nametag

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> *Demi Program BBM Satu Harga, Pertamina Beli Airbus A 400*
> Yanurisa Ananta , CNBC Indonesia
> NEWS
> 
> 22 April 2019 12:49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Airbus A400M (REUTERS/Pascal Rossignol)
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia-* Demi menjalankan tugas mendistribusikan bahan bakar minyak (BBM) secara merata hingga ke pelosok Indonesia, Pertamina diketahui siap membeli pesawat Airbus A 400.
> 
> Hal itu diungkapkan oleh Deputi Bidang Usaha Jasa Keuangan, Jasa Survei dan Jasa Konsultasi Kementerian Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) Gatot Trihargo.
> 
> "Pertamina juga masih punya tugas untuk BBM satu harga di Papua, sehingga ke depan Pertamina juga akan beli Airbus A 400," ujar Gatot, saat dijumpai di Kementerian BUMN, Senin ((22/4/2019).
> 
> Pembelian Airbus ini,nantinya akan dilakukan oleh Pertamina dan kolaborasi konsorsium. Gatot menjelaskan targetnya pesawat ini akan dibeli dalam waktu dekat.
> 
> "Tahun ini tapi dapatnya tidak tahu tahun ini atau tahun depan,"kata Gatot. Namun dipastikan pesawat untuk kargo itu akan dikelola oleh Pelita Air.
> 
> Gatot membahas rencana pembelian pesawat ini seusai acara akuisisi 30% saham PT Permodalan Nasional Madani (Persero) oleh PT Bank Tabungan Negara (Persero) Tbk di Kementerian BUMN, Jakarta, Senin (22/4/2019). (gus/gus)
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...am-bbm-satu-harga-pertamina-beli-airbus-a-400
> 
> Indonesian Oil State Company will buy A400 this year


doesn't make any sense, if they really wanted to use it to distribute fuel especially in papua they should buy smaller aircraft. using A400 will only increase the cost. with pricetag of $ 2 billion USD for only 4-5 A400 it's cheaper and better to buy 2 skuadron of C130J, or 3 skuadron CN 235, or dozens of N219. It's more suitable and feasible for distributing fuel, not to mention it has far lower operational cost. Or better yet built pipping network


----------



## Nike

nametag said:


> doesn't make any sense, if they really wanted to use it to distribute fuel especially in papua they should buy smaller aircraft. using A400 will only increase the cost. with pricetag of $ 2 billion USD for only 4-5 A400 it's cheaper and better to buy 2 skuadron of C130J, or 3 skuadron CN 235, or dozens of N219. It's more suitable and feasible for distributing fuel, not to mention it has far lower operational cost. Or better yet built pipping network



It will much support the Air force compared to Pelita itself


----------



## Nike




----------



## nametag

Marine Rouge said:


> It will much support the Air force compared to Pelita itself



Then why not give the money or budget to TNI instead of giving $2 billion as a PMN to BUMN. The defense ministry can acquire a lot of asset with so much money


----------



## barjo

radialv said:


> however, buying combat equipment that has not been used by Russia is a risky decission, especially regarding maintenance and supply of spare parts
> 
> 
> Is this part of the 2 previous units ordered by one of the state companies


pt76 and btr 50 is still being used only engine repowering be done, APC like karoseri industri as long as we can "ketok magic" the body and modified the engine room for swap is easy, steel plate and alumunium press machine is all we need, for turret and electronic thats the main problem from eastern manufacture


----------



## Nike

nametag said:


> Then why not give the money or budget to TNI instead of giving $2 billion as a PMN to BUMN. The defense ministry can acquire a lot of asset with so much money



Cause it will be more acceptable politically


----------



## ardezzo

barjo said:


> there're also con in ramp door design, soldier easly trap when the vehicle in dangerous sinking situation also difficult to embark with extra equipment, cannot embark in midle of water and mud due the water line is in the upper hull door



AFAIK all APC that used ramp door also had roof door, but this BT3F design had all the doors face upward except for the two little door at the back



Marine Rouge said:


> They got back or rear door



small little door, that why I said difficult not impossible


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

nametag said:


> doesn't make any sense, if they really wanted to use it to distribute fuel especially in papua they should buy smaller aircraft. using A400 will only increase the cost. with pricetag of $ 2 billion USD for only 4-5 A400 it's cheaper and better to buy 2 skuadron of C130J, or 3 skuadron CN 235, or dozens of N219. It's more suitable and feasible for distributing fuel, not to mention it has far lower operational cost. Or better yet built pipping network



Nametag,

Udah mau dibeliin itu mestinya situ bersyukur.

Saya malah berharap bukan hanya Pertamina, Garuda dan Pelita yang beli platform alutsista, tetapi juga yang lain ikutan, misal :
Pelindo dan Angkasa Pura beli radar Smart L, Telkom pasang jaringan sonar bawah laut, Kemenkes beli LPD RS, ASDP beli LST dan LCU, semua pemprov beli Chinook dan Super Cougar, semua pemkot dan pemkab beli heli sekelas Bell/Blackhawk/H145, waskita karya dan bumn konstruksi lainnya misal nyumbang beli Penyapu ranjau Bonanza, recovery vehicle dan ponton apung M3 Amphibious Rig, dsb.

Pertahanan di kita itu menganut sistem pertahanan rakyat semesta, jadi nggak heran kalo untuk beli alutsista pun juga semua ikut nyumbang.

Masih ingat Menteri Pariwisata Ibu Mari Elka Pangestu kok dikasih brevet kehormatan Hiu Kencana ? Emangnya apa hubungan pariwisata dengan satuan kapal selam ?

https://m.antaranews.com/amp/berita/452276/dua-menteri-dianugerahi-brevet-hiu-kencana


----------



## Nike

marine Corps maintenance depot


----------



## radialv

nametag said:


> Then why not give the money or budget to TNI instead of giving $2 billion as a PMN to BUMN. The defense ministry can acquire a lot of asset with so much money


political wise, so that the budget for the military does not look bigger than top priority program, the budget for infrastructure, imho


----------



## barjo

ardezzo said:


> AFAIK all APC that used ramp door also had roof door, but this BT3F design had all the doors face upward except for the two little door at the back
> 
> 
> 
> small little door, that why I said difficult not impossible


but still you wont open the ramp door to get flood come in would you, and use the upper hatch to escape and to get more situasional awarness, hope there are no snipers or machine gun will aim so they need fast embark cmiiw


----------



## Svantana




----------



## radialv

Svantana said:


>


with the length of the Indonesian border line with neighboring countries, the number of super tucano should be enlarged

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

radialv said:


> with the length of the Indonesian border line with neighboring countries, the number of super tucano should be enlarged


What ?? super tucano for border security?


----------



## GraveDigger388

radialv said:


> with the length of the Indonesian border line with neighboring countries, the number of super tucano should be enlarged


EVERYTHING should be enlarged in number. Keyword being 'should'. Now could we or could we not, is different matter entirely.


----------



## striver44

*Thales signs strategic MOU with PT Len for Indonesian radar development*
April 2019 Global Defense Security army news industry
POSTED ON WEDNESDAY, 24 APRIL 2019 07:50

With over 17,000 islands and a territory stretching across 1.9 million square kilometers, ensuring air sovereignty is a strategic priority for Indonesia. Over the last 35 years, Thales has been supporting the ambitions of the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) through the supply of air defense radars and air operation centers throughout the country.





*At IndoDefense 2018 in Jakarta, Thales was displaying its offer for ground radar stations adapted to Indonesia's geography (Picture source: Army Recognition)*

Thales is now reinforcing its support to TNI-AU with a memorandum of understanding signed with PT Len in the area of radar development, a key pillar and one of the "seven strategic industries" to be developed in Indonesia as outlined by the Ministry of Defense.

Indonesia's radar strategic project is designed to enhance, expand and strengthen national radar coverage across the country's extensive land and sea territory. Through this MoU, Thales will be providing maintenance to its existing fleet of air defense radars currently in operation with the Air Force, as well as support PT Len in training and transfer-of-technology, to build up local expertise in radar management and maintenance. Thanks to Thales' expertise in high-technology, PT Len will be able to help Indonesian operators make the best decisions when life is at stake.

The MoU further extends Thales and PT Len's years of collaboration in the defense sector, which includes earlier MoUs signed for research and transfer-of-technology in naval combat management systems. Outside of the defense sector, Thales and PT Len are also collaborating on delivering advanced signaling systems for railway projects in Indonesia and the export market, through a separate MoU signed in 2018. "Thales aligns with Indonesia's ambitions to upgrade its military capabilities while building local capabilities in R&D, system maintenance and manufacturing. We are deeply involved in the strategic defense industries in Indonesia, and this MoU enables us to support PT Len, Indonesia's leading defense electronics partner, in their goal of becoming the country's foremost experts in radars and air defense technologies," Erik-Jan Raatgerink, Country Director, Thales in Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jatosint

nametag said:


> doesn't make any sense, if they really wanted to use it to distribute fuel especially in papua they should buy smaller aircraft. using A400 will only increase the cost. with pricetag of $ 2 billion USD for only 4-5 A400 it's cheaper and better to buy 2 skuadron of C130J, or 3 skuadron CN 235, or dozens of N219. It's more suitable and feasible for distributing fuel, not to mention it has far lower operational cost. Or better yet built pipping network





Marine Rouge said:


> Cause it will be more acceptable politically



As nametag said, i don't understand the urgency or even the economical reason for Pertamina to buy A400.

I'm sorry but for me, the only 'logical' reason behind the procurement is summarized in this netizen comments:


----------



## Chestnut

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Nametag,
> 
> Udah mau dibeliin itu mestinya situ bersyukur.



I'm sorry but nametag is right.

It makes no sense logistically or financially for Pertamina to procure an A400M when they should have spent it on either a fleet of more logistically sound aircraft or better piping infrastructure. Your excuse of "sdh bersyukur aja" is stupid and it excuses our government of making illogical and piss poor decisions time and time again.

Sy yang bayar pajak jd sy punya hak untuk mengkritis pemerintah jk mrk melakukan hal yg bodoh atau buang2 uang pajak kt.

Amateurs think strategy, professionals logistics.


----------



## Nike

*IMDEX 2019: Indonesia orders additional LSTs*
23rd April 2019 - 12:00 GMT | by Dzirhan Mahadzir in Kuala Lumpur

RSS
SAVE THIS FOR LATER

Indonesia’s MoD ordered the 8th and 9th _Teluk Bintuni_-class LSTs for the Indonesian Navy on 12 April, awarding shipbuilder PT Bandar Abadi an IDR360 billion ($250 million) contract.

These two ships, known as AT-8 and AT-9 (‘AT’ stands for Angkut Tank, or tank transporter), will have formal names assigned once they have been built at the shipyard located in Batam in the Riau Islands.

This contract is the first for PT Bandar Abadi in regards to LSTs, probably due to the fact that PT Dok & Perkapalan Kodja Bahari (PT DKB) is yet to deliver the two ships for which it is contracted, while PT Daya Radar Utama (PT DRU) is currently busy building three more LSTs following the successful delivery of two other ships.

An initial contract was awarded to PT DKB for two ships in 2012, though KRI _Teluk Kendari_ and KRI _Teluk Kupang_ are yet to enter service. The delay is said to be related to PT DKB facing financial issues.

A contract for two ships was given to PT DRU in December 2015, and the two ships, KRI _Teluk Bintuni_ and KRI _Teluk Lada_, were delivered in June 2015 and February 2019 respectively. The shipbuilder was then given a contract for three more ships in January 2017, and these are currently under construction.

Indonesia expects to have 12 _Teluk Bintuni_-class LSTs in service by 2024, leaving three more to be contracted.

Specifications of the ships vary. For example, KRI _Teluk Bintuni_ is 120m long and capable of carrying ten Indonesian Army Leopard 2 tanks plus two helicopters and 400 personnel, while its sister ship KRI _Teluk Lada_ is 117m long and can carry 15 Indonesian Marine Corps BMP-3F vehicles, a single helicopter and 478 personnel.

The ships have a top speed of 16kt and standard range of 6,000nm at a speed of 14kt.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/mil-log/imdex-2019-indonesia-orders-additional-lsts/


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Chestnut said:


> I'm sorry but nametag is right.
> 
> It makes no sense logistically or financially for Pertamina to procure an A400M when they should have spent it on either a fleet of more logistically sound aircraft or better piping infrastructure. Your excuse of "sdh bersyukur aja" is stupid and it excuses our government of making illogical and piss poor decisions time and time again.
> 
> Sy yang bayar pajak jd sy punya hak untuk mengkritis pemerintah jk mrk melakukan hal yg bodoh atau buang2 uang pajak kt.
> 
> Amateurs think strategy, professionals logistics.


Justru A400 itu untuk memperkuat logistik kita lho, sebab ada alat berat untuk mitigasi bencana yang secara tinggi dan lebar tidak dapat dimasukkan ke dalam hercules.

Ini perhitungannya :

Negeri kita punya keliling 10171 km.

Herkules punya daya jangkau 3800 km.

10171 / 3800 = 2,6765789 dibulatkan 3

Jadi ada 3 posisi atau 3 skuadron angkut berat yang dibutuhkan oleh negara Indonesia.

1 skuadron ukuran medium berisi 16 unit

Jadi dibutuhkan 16 x 3 = 48 unit hercules

Kita udah pernah beli (kalo nggak salah)

10 unit seri b
12 unit seri h
2 unit seri b tanker
8 unit seri L
9 unit seri h dari australia

10+12+2+8+9 = 41

Kecelakaan 9 unit

41 – 9 = 32 unit

Trus yang seri B ada 2 tanker di mana yang 1 sudah jatuh (termasuk dalam 9 yang jatuh tadi) dan 1 lagi mau dipensiun.

32 – 1 = 31

Trus Indonesia mau beli 5 unit seri J.

31+5 = 36

Yang dibutuhkan 48 unit, baru akan ada 36 unit, jadi kekurangannya tinggal 48 – 36 = 12 unit lagi.

1 hercules payloadnya kira2 sebesar 20,4 ton.

12 herky payloadnya = 12 x 20,4 = 244,8 ton.

Dari antara 2 tanker tadi (1 jatuh + 1 pensiun) akan diganti dengan 2 tanker baru, kemungkinan besar yang akan dibeli adalah KC46 Pegasus yang payloadnya 29,5 ton.

2 x 29,5 = 59 ton.

244,8 ton dikurangi 59 ton = 244,8 – 59 = 185,8 ton.

Jadi masih butuh sejumlah pesawat yang total payloadnya 185,8 ton.

Pesawat tersebut harus lebih besar ukuran ruang cargonya dari Hercules sehingga bisa muat alat berat untuk mitigasi bencana.

Calonnya ada 2 yaitu C17 dan A400.

C17 udah nggak diproduksi lagi jadi tinggal A400.

1 unit A400 punya kapasitas 37 ton.

Jadi berapa kira2 jumlah A400 yang dibutuhkan oleh Indonesia untuk dapat mengangkut sisa yang 185,8 ton ?

185,8 / 37 = 5,02 dibulatkan 5 unit

Jadi dibutuhkan 5 unit A400m untuk dapat mengangkut sisa yang 158,8 ton itu tadi.

https://www.indomiliter.com/akhirny...li-lima-unit-airbus-a400m-senilai-us2-miliar/

Dari 5 unit itu yang 2 unit akan dibeli oleh BUMN dengan penerbang dari AURI sebagai uji coba oleh AURI, kalo puas dengan performanya bakal dibeli lagi sisanya yang 3 unit lagi.

Jadi pengadaan A400m ini justru untuk memperkuat tersalurnya logistik ke daerah bencana yang membutuhkan alat2 berat yang besar. Kalo alat itu nggak muat di hercules maka harus dikirim pakai kapal, yang justru akan memperlambat sampainya bantuan alat berat yang dibutuhkan.



Jadi ini nggak ada urusannya dengan taktik.

Paham ?


----------



## Nike

Look like even small patrol units in remote border areas has given body armor and new bearing vest


----------



## Nike

Video bagus soal pembuatan kapal selam need our South Korean brother member here @sEoulman556

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> View attachment 555865
> View attachment 555864
> 
> Justru A400 itu untuk memperkuat logistik kita lho, sebab ada alat berat untuk mitigasi bencana yang secara tinggi dan lebar tidak dapat dimasukkan ke dalam hercules.
> 
> Ini perhitungannya :
> 
> Negeri kita punya keliling 10171 km.
> 
> Herkules punya daya jangkau 3800 km.
> 
> 10171 / 3800 = 2,6765789 dibulatkan 3
> 
> Jadi ada 3 posisi atau 3 skuadron angkut berat yang dibutuhkan oleh negara Indonesia.
> 
> 1 skuadron ukuran medium berisi 16 unit
> 
> Jadi dibutuhkan 16 x 3 = 48 unit hercules
> 
> Kita udah pernah beli (kalo nggak salah)
> 
> 10 unit seri b
> 12 unit seri h
> 2 unit seri b tanker
> 8 unit seri L
> 9 unit seri h dari australia
> 
> 10+12+2+8+9 = 41
> 
> Kecelakaan 9 unit
> 
> 41 – 9 = 32 unit
> 
> Trus yang seri B ada 2 tanker di mana yang 1 sudah jatuh (termasuk dalam 9 yang jatuh tadi) dan 1 lagi mau dipensiun.
> 
> 32 – 1 = 31
> 
> Trus Indonesia mau beli 5 unit seri J.
> 
> 31+5 = 36
> 
> Yang dibutuhkan 48 unit, baru akan ada 36 unit, jadi kekurangannya tinggal 48 – 36 = 12 unit lagi.
> 
> 1 hercules payloadnya kira2 sebesar 20,4 ton.
> 
> 12 herky payloadnya = 12 x 20,4 = 244,8 ton.
> 
> Dari antara 2 tanker tadi (1 jatuh + 1 pensiun) akan diganti dengan 2 tanker baru, kemungkinan besar yang akan dibeli adalah KC46 Pegasus yang payloadnya 29,5 ton.
> 
> 2 x 29,5 = 59 ton.
> 
> 244,8 ton dikurangi 59 ton = 244,8 – 59 = 185,8 ton.
> 
> Jadi masih butuh sejumlah pesawat yang total payloadnya 185,8 ton.
> 
> Pesawat tersebut harus lebih besar ukuran ruang cargonya dari Hercules sehingga bisa muat alat berat untuk mitigasi bencana.
> 
> Calonnya ada 2 yaitu C17 dan A400.
> 
> C17 udah nggak diproduksi lagi jadi tinggal A400.
> 
> 1 unit A400 punya kapasitas 37 ton.
> 
> Jadi berapa kira2 jumlah A400 yang dibutuhkan oleh Indonesia untuk dapat mengangkut sisa yang 185,8 ton ?
> 
> 185,8 / 37 = 5,02 dibulatkan 5 unit
> 
> Jadi dibutuhkan 5 unit A400m untuk dapat mengangkut sisa yang 158,8 ton itu tadi.
> 
> https://www.indomiliter.com/akhirny...li-lima-unit-airbus-a400m-senilai-us2-miliar/
> 
> Dari 5 unit itu yang 2 unit akan dibeli oleh BUMN dengan penerbang dari AURI sebagai uji coba oleh AURI, kalo puas dengan performanya bakal dibeli lagi sisanya yang 3 unit lagi.
> 
> Jadi pengadaan A400m ini justru untuk memperkuat tersalurnya logistik ke daerah bencana yang membutuhkan alat2 berat yang besar. Kalo alat itu nggak muat di hercules maka harus dikirim pakai kapal, yang justru akan memperlambat sampainya bantuan alat berat yang dibutuhkan.
> 
> 
> 
> Jadi ini nggak ada urusannya dengan taktik.
> 
> Paham ?



You're making a common mistake perpetuated by defense amateurs. That is you're thinking solely on capabilities and not that of logistical cost.

Yeah, the A400M obviously can carry more but with that 158,8 tons there is literally millions of $$$ in logistics. There's a reason why all competent air forces standardize their airframes. With a new airframe, you're going to have to not only retrain your maintenance and flight crews (which cost money if you don't realize), you also need to build a new logistical infrastructure, which if you don't know is the most expensive part of operating an aircraft (which even if it doesn't fly you would still need to maintain).

It would make more sense if the Air Force (let's face it, this is just a political stunt, the A400M's are eventually going to the Air Force) replaced all their C-130's with A400M's, but they're only ordering 6 airframes whilst also simultaneously ordering C-130J's.

Those are 3 different logistical infrastructures.

Those infrastructures are going to cost us hundred of millions, if not billions, of wasted funding solely on spare parts and maintenance alone. Funding that would be better off spent on training or buying other equipment.

It would make more sense if the Air Force had just stuck with their original plan of replacing the entire C-130 fleet with J's and ordering more to make up for the original tonnage requirements. But somewhere down the line somebody probably got a commission from somebody else and now we have this clusterfuck today.

Keep in mind I work in the Defense Industry, and this blatant refusal to standardize almost anything is a VERY big problem in our military, more than you or other people realize or care to admit.

Paham?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> You're making a common mistake perpetuated by defense amateurs. That is you're thinking solely on capabilities and not that of logistical cost.
> 
> Yeah, the A400M obviously can carry more but with that 158,8 tons there is literally millions of $$$ in logistics. There's a reason why all competent air forces standardize their airframes. With a new airframe, you're going to have to not only retrain your maintenance and flight crews (which cost money if you don't realize), you also need to build a new logistical infrastructure, which if you don't know is the most expensive part of operating an aircraft (which even if it doesn't fly you would still need to maintain).
> 
> It would make more sense if the Air Force (let's face it, this is just a political stunt, the A400M's are eventually going to the Air Force) replaced all their C-130's with A400M's, but they're only ordering 6 airframes whilst also simultaneously ordering C-130J's.
> 
> Those are 3 different logistical infrastructures.
> 
> Those infrastructures are going to cost us hundred of millions, if not billions, of wasted funding solely on spare parts and maintenance alone. Funding that would be better off spent on training or buying other equipment.
> 
> It would make more sense if the Air Force had just stuck with their original plan of replacing the entire C-130 fleet with J's and ordering more to make up for the original tonnage requirements. But somewhere down the line somebody probably got a commission from somebody else and now we have this clusterfuck today.
> 
> Keep in mind I work in the Defense Industry, and this blatant refusal to standardize almost anything is a VERY big problem in our military, more than you or other people realize or care to admit.
> 
> Paham?



From my standpoint, This is a deal in which not ideal at all especially for Pertamina to hold the burden of logistick and financing matter. Its purely political decision. Well a step backward from proffesionalism drive in Dahlan Iskan era. 

End case


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Chestnut said:


> You're making a common mistake perpetuated by defense amateurs. That is you're thinking solely on capabilities and not that of logistical cost.
> 
> Yeah, the A400M obviously can carry more but with that 158,8 tons there is literally millions of $$$ in logistics. There's a reason why all competent air forces standardize their airframes. With a new airframe, you're going to have to not only retrain your maintenance and flight crews (which cost money if you don't realize), you also need to build a new logistical infrastructure, which if you don't know is the most expensive part of operating an aircraft (which even if it doesn't fly you would still need to maintain).
> 
> It would make more sense if the Air Force (let's face it, this is just a political stunt, the A400M's are eventually going to the Air Force) replaced all their C-130's with A400M's, but they're only ordering 6 airframes whilst also simultaneously ordering C-130J's.
> 
> Those are 3 different logistical infrastructures.
> 
> Those infrastructures are going to cost us hundred of millions, if not billions, of wasted funding solely on spare parts and maintenance alone. Funding that would be better off spent on training or buying other equipment.
> 
> It would make more sense if the Air Force had just stuck with their original plan of replacing the entire C-130 fleet with J's and ordering more to make up for the original tonnage requirements. But somewhere down the line somebody probably got a commission from somebody else and now we have this clusterfuck today.
> 
> Keep in mind I work in the Defense Industry, and this blatant refusal to standardize almost anything is a VERY big problem in our military, more than you or other people realize or care to admit.
> 
> Paham?


Nope,

A400m can carry heavy duty tools with larger capacity but Herky C130J cannot do the same.

Example :

Caterpillar 420D loader backhoe has 2,77 m high on its cabin roof. While C130J only has 2,74 m high on its cargo space. So C130J can't load this vehicle. On the other hand A400m could easily load this tool and another bigger one.

Please remember that natural disaster is the most treat against this country.

When there is a disaster and we have to rescue people trapped in the debris as fast as possible, we have to deliver the right tools to the right place with the right transportation due to we are running out of time. More people we can save IF the right tools could arrive earlier.

Kalo barangnya nggak bisa dimuat di herky dan nggak ada pesawat yang lebih besar yang bisa muat, maka alat berat tersebut akan dimuat di kapal yang hanya akan tiba 36 jam sesudah bencana. Keburu orangnya yang tertimbun mati atuh. Lebih cepat kalo ada A400 bisa naik A400 lebih cepat sampai bandara terdekat hanya perlu waktu 2-3 jam dan dari bandara diangkat pakai helikopter sampai titik bencana.

Intinya : The faster the right tools arrive, the more people we can save.

Mosok kalo ada bencana kita musti minjem A400 dari Singapur sampai sebulan buat angkutin heavy duty tools seperti backhoe loader ?

Trus itu duitnya yang untuk beli A400 bukan dari pajak elu (sebab pajak elu dikali 20 tahun pun nggak bakal cukup buat beli A400 walau cuma sebiji) tapi dana pengadaan itu dari duitnya pertamina sebab pertamina yang beli. A400 yang dua biji itu bakal jadi milik pertamina, walaupun AURI yang jadi pilotnya.

Paham ?


----------



## Chestnut

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Nope,
> 
> A400m can carry heavy duty tools with larger capacity but Herky C130J cannot do the same.
> 
> Example :
> 
> Caterpillar 420D loader backhoe has 2,77 m high on its cabin roof. While C130J only has 2,74 m high on its cargo space. So C130J can't load this vehicle. On the other hand A400m could easily load this tool and another bigger one.
> 
> Please remember that natural disaster is the most treat against this country.
> 
> When there is a disaster and we have to rescue people trapped in the debris as fast as possible, we have to deliver the right tools to the right place with the right transportation due to we are running out of time. More people we can save IF the right tools could arrive earlier.
> 
> Kalo barangnya nggak bisa dimuat di herky dan nggak ada pesawat yang lebih besar yang bisa muat, maka alat berat tersebut akan dimuat di kapal yang hanya akan tiba 36 jam sesudah bencana. Keburu orangnya yang tertimbun mati atuh. Lebih cepat kalo ada A400 bisa naik A400 lebih cepat sampai bandara terdekat hanya perlu waktu 2-3 jam dan dari bandara diangkat pakai helikopter sampai titik bencana.
> 
> Intinya : The faster the right tools arrive, the more people we can save.
> 
> Mosok kalo ada bencana kita musti minjem A400 dari Singapur sampai sebulan buat angkutin heavy duty tools seperti backhoe loader ?
> 
> Trus itu duitnya yang untuk beli A400 bukan dari pajak elu (sebab pajak elu dikali 20 tahun pun nggak bakal cukup buat beli A400 walau cuma sebiji) tapi dana pengadaan itu dari duitnya pertamina sebab pertamina yang beli. A400 yang dua biji itu bakal jadi milik pertamina, walaupun AURI yang jadi pilotnya.
> 
> Paham ?



No, that's still not a good reason to waste billions of money on something that is better spent on making wiser procurement decisions. Stop being so blinded by patriotism and nationalistic zeal and look at the big picture.

It makes no sense to procure something like that solely for disaster management purposes when a C-130 can also do the job if you dismantle whatever it is that needs to be transported. And yes, heavy equipment can be dismantled, and no, "precious hours' is not a good excuse for wasted funding at the billions.

If getting equipment is really such an issue, it would make more sense to station such equipment in high risk areas rather than buying something like the A400M just to transport something like that. Work smarter not harder.

And no shit my own tax alone wouldn't pay for it, but my tax money still helped pay for it (trust me when I say I earn enough to get taxed alot each month). Pertamina is a government run enterprise, and if you think that any of our BUMN companies can run without taxes, you're sorely naive.

Paham?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

Marine Rouge said:


> Look like even small patrol units in remote border areas has given body armor and new bearing vest


What is left is the helmets and Alkom.


----------



## radialv

A-400 from sp


Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Nope,
> 
> A400m can carry heavy duty tools with larger capacity but Herky C130J cannot do the same.
> 
> Example :
> 
> Caterpillar 420D loader backhoe has 2,77 m high on its cabin roof. While C130J only has 2,74 m high on its cargo space. So C130J can't load this vehicle. On the other hand A400m could easily load this tool and another bigger one.
> 
> Please remember that natural disaster is the most treat against this country.
> 
> When there is a disaster and we have to rescue people trapped in the debris as fast as possible, we have to deliver the right tools to the right place with the right transportation due to we are running out of time. More people we can save IF the right tools could arrive earlier.
> 
> Kalo barangnya nggak bisa dimuat di herky dan nggak ada pesawat yang lebih besar yang bisa muat, maka alat berat tersebut akan dimuat di kapal yang hanya akan tiba 36 jam sesudah bencana. Keburu orangnya yang tertimbun mati atuh. Lebih cepat kalo ada A400 bisa naik A400 lebih cepat sampai bandara terdekat hanya perlu waktu 2-3 jam dan dari bandara diangkat pakai helikopter sampai titik bencana.
> 
> Intinya : The faster the right tools arrive, the more people we can save.
> 
> Mosok kalo ada bencana kita musti minjem A400 dari Singapur sampai sebulan buat angkutin heavy duty tools seperti backhoe loader ?
> 
> Trus itu duitnya yang untuk beli A400 bukan dari pajak elu (sebab pajak elu dikali 20 tahun pun nggak bakal cukup buat beli A400 walau cuma sebiji) tapi dana pengadaan itu dari duitnya pertamina sebab pertamina yang beli. A400 yang dua biji itu bakal jadi milik pertamina, walaupun AURI yang jadi pilotnya.
> 
> Paham ?


A-400 from spore? malay to be precise bro


----------



## Chestnut

GraveDigger388 said:


> What is left is the helmets and Alkom.


Alkom, helmets, IFAKs, enough plates for everybody. Pretty much the whole nine yards.

We're not there yet but with the Marines you can actually count on them actually getting there.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Chestnut said:


> Keep in mind I work in the Defense Industry, and this blatant refusal to standardize almost anything is a VERY big problem in our military, more than you or other people realize or care to admit.



Mr.Chestnut, is there's a chance that you are the same person that posted AMA thread on reddit? if yes then, i'm the person who asked that ultra-long set of questions.

So, what do you think is the best solution for the Indonesia military regarding the dilemma about the standardization of cargo/support plane? should we just go all out on complete replacement of old Hercules fleets with altogether (with A400 Atlas for replacement) despite the tremendous cost for the replacement? or is it better to stick with the C-130 models and buy the more up-to-date variant like the C-130 J-30 and "MRO" (or even upgrade) the rest? as perhaps that it will be cheaper, less complicated and the fact that the Air Force already familiar with the model, will maybe, made it the easier choice?

Also, what could be the real reason/explanation of how a BUMN like Pertamina shows their interest in buying heavy class cargo like the A400? as i still not buying the whole gas price explanation, it's seems kinda weird if transporting gasoline by airlift will make it cheaper in any way, aren't transporting cargo by ship is always cheaper?


----------



## Nike

paspampres, Indonesia presidential guards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Patrol in Papua caught ilegal logging activities, notes their tactical commercial boots it seems TNI AD Soldiers in the world love them very much.


----------



## Nike




----------



## deadlast

Chestnut said:


> No, that's still not a good reason to waste billions of money on something that is better spent on making wiser procurement decisions. Stop being so blinded by patriotism and nationalistic zeal and look at the big picture.
> 
> It makes no sense to procure something like that solely for disaster management purposes when a C-130 can also do the job if you dismantle whatever it is that needs to be transported. And yes, heavy equipment can be dismantled, and no, "precious hours' is not a good excuse for wasted funding at the billions.
> 
> If getting equipment is really such an issue, it would make more sense to station such equipment in high risk areas rather than buying something like the A400M just to transport something like that. Work smarter not harder.
> 
> And no shit my own tax alone wouldn't pay for it, but my tax money still helped pay for it (trust me when I say I earn enough to get taxed alot each month). Pertamina is a government run enterprise, and if you think that any of our BUMN companies can run without taxes, you're sorely naive.
> 
> Paham?





HellFireIndo said:


> Mr.Chestnut, is there's a chance that you are the same person that posted AMA thread on reddit? if yes then, i'm the person who asked that ultra-long set of questions.
> 
> So, what do you think is the best solution for the Indonesia military regarding the dilemma about the standardization of cargo/support plane? should we just go all out on complete replacement of old Hercules fleets with altogether (with A400 Atlas for replacement) despite the tremendous cost for the replacement? or is it better to stick with the C-130 models and buy the more up-to-date variant like the C-130 J-30 and "MRO" (or even upgrade) the rest? as perhaps that it will be cheaper, less complicated and the fact that the Air Force already familiar with the model, will maybe, made it the easier choice?
> 
> Also, what could be the real reason/explanation of how a BUMN like Pertamina shows their interest in buying heavy class cargo like the A400? as i still not buying the whole gas price explanation, it's seems kinda weird if transporting gasoline by airlift will make it cheaper in any way, aren't transporting cargo by ship is always cheaper?


Old article, but still relevant for general situation on the field in my opinion.
http://www.bumn.go.id/pertamina/berita/1-BBM-Satu-Harga-di-Papua-Sulit-Tapi-Bisa-
http://bumn.go.id/pertamina/berita/10968
https://www.aktual.com/kondisi-keamanan-tak-kondusif-pertamina-tunda-distribusi-bbm-intan-jaya/

Important points:




> "Jadi dari hasil sidak itu APMS menjual harga bensin Rp 6.400/liter, artinya harga itu masih sama dengan yang ditetapkan Pertamina. Sedangkan harga Solar Rp 5.600/liter,"


 - One price fuel is possible




> Dalam satu bulan bensin yang dibutuhkan di Lani Jaya mencapai 75.000 liter dan solar 10.000 liter. Sayangnya dalam sidak yang dilakukan ke APMS ternyata setiap bulan bensin yang diterima hanya 30.000-35.000 liter, dan solar 8.000 liter.


 - Supply cannot keep up with the demands



> Disinggung soal kemahalan BBM di wilayah pegunungan karena masalah harga pengiriman, menurut Christian, saat ini harga pengiriman bukan suatu alasan karena Presiden Jokowi sendiri sudah meminta Pertamina untuk menanggung harga pendistribusian dari keuntungan yang diperoleh Pertamina selama ini.


 - Shipping cost is shouldered by Pertamina




> PT Pertamina Marketing Operation Region (MOR) VIII Maluku-Papua menyebutkan cara paling sederhana yang dilakukan oleh Pertamina dalam penyaluran BBM di tanah Papua yakni dari terminal transit Wayame di Pulau Ambon disalurkan BBM hingga ke pelosok tanah Papua dengan kapal Tongkang, lalu diangkut kembali dengan truk BBM ke APMS.





> Lalu, ada juga penyalurannya dengan cara sulit yakni disalurkan dari Terminal Wayame dengan kapal tongkang, lalu menggunakan pesawat dan kembali diangkut dengan truk BBM hingga ke APMS tujuan. Cara model seperti ini biasa dilakukan didaerah pegunungan tengah Papua.





> "Ada dua kabupaten di Pegunungan tengah Papua, yakni Kabupaten Puncak dan Pegunungan Bintang yang secara keseluruhan BBM diangkut dengan pesawat, karena di kabupaten ini, jalan darat belum terhubung,"


 - Complicated distribution routes and modes of transportation, worsened by lack of land routes on some areas




> Untuk mengatasi masalah pendistribusian BBM, Pertamina menyediakan dua pesawat khusus pengangkut BBM yakni pesawat Air Tractor AT-802. Pesawat berbadan kecil yang tak memiliki pintu masuk ini mampu mengangkut 4.000 liter sekali terbang.





> Sebelum adanya kebijakan Presiden Joko Widodo tentang Papua satu harga BBM, distribusi BBM di Papua, khusus untuk wilayah pegunungan tengah Papua, seluruhnya diangkut ke Kabupaten Jayawijaya dan dari lokasi tersebut baru didistribusikan dengan mobil tangki atau pesawat ke sejumlah kabupaten.





> Proses pendistribusian yang tergolong rumit ini menyebabkan biaya distribusi yang tinggi dibebankan kepada masyarakat, sehingga harga membubung tinggi. Program BBM satu harga di Papua juga memberikan pembentukan APMS di delapan kabupaten yakni Yalimo, Intan Jaya, Mamberamo Tengah, Mamberamo Raya, Nduga, Tolikara, Puncak, dan Pegunungan Arfak.





> "Pembangunan APMS akan mempermudah menyalurkan BBM ke masyarakat," jelas Taufik. Dulunya, sebelum adanya program Papua satu harga BBM, harga BBM di Papua khususnya di wilayah pegunungan tengah Papua bisa mencapai Rp 100.000 per liter dan harga terendah mencapai Rp 20.000 per liter.


 - Pertamina uses special "fuel transport planes" to simplify distribution and to reduced cost




> Manajemen Pertamina Marketing Operation Region (MOR) VIII Maluku-Papua untuk sementara menunda penyaluran bahan bakar minyak (BBM) ke Kabupaten Intan Jaya, Provinsi Papua, karena kondisi keamanan yang sedang tidak kondusif.





> “Untuk sementara kami hentikan sampai kondusif dulu karena APMS kami juga ikut dibakar,” ujar Manager Fuel Ritel Pertamina MOR VIII Zibali Hisbul Masih di Jayapura, Minggu (26/2).


 - The threat of local "armed group" is still one of the concerns
So, it's not about problem whether ships is more efficient than planes but it's more about the distribution method after the fuel reach port that is the main concern.
It has been explained above that some place doesn't even have any land route whatsoever thus explained the need of airplanes, also the other problem mention was that the supply cannot meet up with demands, which means they need a larger plane than air tractor, the remoteness of the destination also dictate the requirements of the plane itself, e.g.: STOL capabilities, rugged runway operation, internal APU, large cargo, etc -that was basically require a military specs planes to perform those roles.
If we want to dig deeper, Pelita Air Services (PAS), the one who's going to operate them also had a lot of experience of operating military spec plane in the form of C-160 Transall before in those kind of roles and location (Also Lockheed L-100 Hercules if those could be considered as military specs).

Now, do Airbus A400M suitable for the task or not is questionable, we do know that PAS already operates military spec planes for some times now and last time I check they did not depend on air forces or TNIs budget to fund their operation or fleet maintenance either, but in my own opinion the price of A400M is a tad bit excessive for the requirements mentioned above, they could get more "bang-for-the-bucks" if they choose other less bigger and cheaper planes like C-130J/LM-100J or even C-295, if it's only going to be used solely as fuel transport aircraft that is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

test firing QW 3


----------



## Chestnut

@HellFireIndo

Yes, that was me.

To answer your question, it's not whether or no the A400M can carry more than the C-130, it's that whatever choice we make we should pick one airframe and stick to it. Either replace all the B/H's with the J's or with A400M's. And to be honest, there's really now reason why other BUMN companies can't just use the B's/H's. It's not like they require the newest tactical air lifter if the only thing they would really be doing is just hauling fuel.

My personal choice is the C-130J, we already have the support infrastructure and know-how to operate and maintain the C-130, which would make them much cheaper to operate than the A400M.




HellFireIndo said:


> Also, what could be the real reason/explanation of how a BUMN like Pertamina shows their interest in buying heavy class cargo like the A400? as i still not buying the whole gas price explanation, it's seems kinda weird if transporting gasoline by airlift will make it cheaper in any way, aren't transporting cargo by ship is always cheaper?



The A400M is made by Airbus, Airbus has a strong working relationship with PTDI. The Air Force has many times indicated that they do not want the A400M, however that's not how our country works. Obviously, someone somewhere is getting a good kickback from Airbus for convincing the Indonesian government to pick the A400M.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Chestnut said:


> @HellFireIndo
> 
> Yes, that was me.
> 
> To answer your question, it's not whether or no the A400M can carry more than the C-130, it's that whatever choice we make we should pick one airframe and stick to it. Either replace all the B/H's with the J's or with A400M's. And to be honest, there's really now reason why other BUMN companies can't just use the B's/H's. It's not like they require the newest tactical air lifter if the only thing they would really be doing is just hauling fuel.
> 
> My personal choice is the C-130J, we already have the support infrastructure and know-how to operate and maintain the C-130, which would make them much cheaper to operate than the A400M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The A400M is made by Airbus, Airbus has a strong working relationship with PTDI. The Air Force has many times indicated that they do not want the A400M, however that's not how our country works. Obviously, someone somewhere is getting a good kickback from Airbus for convincing the Indonesian government to pick the A400M.



Pengadaan itu nggak bisa dari 1 sumber aja, bisa bahaya kalo ada apa-apa sama 1 sumber itu. Kalo hanya dari 1 sumber itu namanya monopoli. 

From my calculation :

All B's and H's will be replaced gradually with Super J or the next series until 40-42 unit Herkies. First are B's until 2029 and H's from 2030 to 2044.

Also from my calculation :
A400m's will form a new heavy lift aircraft squadron from 2024 to 2044 with quantity of 12 to 24 units. Procurement will be gradually (pengadaan dicicil) and starting from this year (via Pertamina only 2 units) until 2044.

Thus in 2044 we will have 54 to 64 unit of heavy lift utility fixed wing aircrafts. Lumayan untuk negeri kita yang seluas Eropa.


----------



## Svantana




----------



## GraveDigger388

Domestically produced uniforms. Anyone knows whether or not any unit uses them yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

The best of SAAB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> The best of SAAB
> 
> View attachment 556298
> View attachment 556299
> View attachment 556300
> View attachment 556301



Only SAAB ever show this level of dedication in promoting their stuffs to us, while most of their products are quite good and affordable (also marketed as low maintenance and operating cost), sadly, TNI rarely interested in them to supply strategic hardware such as military aircrafts and it's electronics, they only got the leftover bread crumbs, supplying non-essetial ground based radars and some small arms like the RBS 70 and some Carl Gustaf for the special forces.

Their premier product, the Gripen E/F NG, while a very good plane for it's class and also have interesting cost figure and good operability even in minimum infrastructure, is simply can't compete with the F-16V block 70/72 for the anticipated Air Force's next medium fighter acquisition, as the Air Force already have F-16 block 52 fleets and already investing quite an effort in mastering the MRO tech for the airframe, so obviously if there are plan for more fighter of the same class, naturally they would pick the latest variant of F-16, as the Air Force would have little problem in getting used to the new fighters, compared to the logistical problems they would certainly get if they did pick Gripen for the same slot as the F-16s.

There are possibility of Gripen getting into the TNI AU's inventory, that is if they fill in the slot for other class of fighters/being a replacement for soon-to-be retired fighters like the F-5s and Hawks, IF the Air Force is THAT ambitious though. The problem is that, the upcoming Su-35 acquisition takes the slot for F-5 Tiger's replacement, not in a standalone Flanker fighter line ( as i thought at first that Su-35 simply meant to complement the existing Flanker fleet, but apparently it is a replacement for F-5s), so it trims out the possibility of Gripen joining the fleet by half. While there's still a chance for Gripen to replace the Hawk fighters, there is still some speculation (or even official plan) that IFX is the main candidate to replace the Hawks, so there's even less chance for the Gripen to be with the TNI AU.

Gripen can only hope that it will be chosen as a replacement for retired fighters, if IFX is to be standalone line of fighter and not to replace the light fighters. I thought so because the Gripen is not really something that so stands out that worth the problem to acquire, especially if there are Fighters of the same class already exist in the inventory (F-16 block 52) and have a more advanced variant of the same model readily available and marketed specifically for TNI-AU. Heavy Fighters slot are filled with Flankers, Medium-Heavy Fighter with IFX (the weight, payload and the two engines configuration resembles more to the Super Hornets and F-15s than F-16), Medium Fighters with F-16s, and Light Fighter with T-50. I consider the Gripen pretty much the same as F-16, single engine 4th gen fighter, 4.5th gen for Gripen E/F and F-16V respectively, so buying them both doesn't make much sense and very unlikely for the case of Gripen, unless SAAB gone THAT FAR of getting inside lobby in the Defense Ministry (as i assume TNI-AU is very pro F-16) so that they will have greater chance to win the Fighter tender as it have been shown that the most unlikely scenario do happen, like the recent A-400 acquisition through Pertamina scheme. So, there's still a chance for Gripen to join TNI_AU.


----------



## Chestnut

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Pengadaan itu nggak bisa dari 1 sumber aja, bisa bahaya kalo ada apa-apa sama 1 sumber itu. Kalo hanya dari 1 sumber itu namanya monopoli.



No, that's called being smart with cost effectiveness. This is military procurement and defense, you have to be smart with your purchases. 

I don't think you have any idea how bad the logistical situation is right now. Alot of officers I work with are trying to stop the insane amount of diversification that exists in the TNI. We are literally wasting billions of dollars because of this situation. Having a hodgepodge of different weapons from different countries and slapping them together is not a credible deterrent. If you don't understand how important logistics, standardization, and commonality is in regards to defense, then I suggest you study the finer arts of defense instead of looking at a brochure and going "wow, that's cool".




Mr. Woof Woof said:


> From my calculation :
> 
> All B's and H's will be replaced gradually with Super J or the next series until 40-42 unit Herkies. First are B's until 2029 and H's from 2030 to 2044.
> 
> Also from my calculation :
> A400m's will form a new heavy lift aircraft squadron from 2024 to 2044 with quantity of 12 to 24 units. Procurement will be gradually (pengadaan dicicil) and starting from this year (via Pertamina only 2 units) until 2044.
> 
> Thus in 2044 we will have 54 to 64 unit of heavy lift utility fixed wing aircrafts. Lumayan untuk negeri kita yang seluas Eropa.



You do realize by the time it's in the 2040's there likely already better cargo planes that would replace/replaced the A400M's and J's right?

This is why this whole idea of buying different airframes is stupid. By the time the program finishes your arsenal is already outdated. And what then? Start another program? Waste more billions?

The Air Force did the calculations and found out that replacing the older hercs with the J's would fulfill the transport requirements in half that time. But of course like a lot of things in this country, personal greed stepped in and screwed that up.

Again, I suggest you study defense more in depth.

@HellFireIndo 

Saab makes good stuff and we should be looking to them for their ELINT/SIGINT, radar, Anti-Armor, and Anti-Ship missiles (I'm in the "Exocet is very shit" camp). 

However, we should not be buying the Gripen. All of our fighter infrastructure is based around the Viper and the Flanker, so we should not be looking to add more airframes into our inventory lest they be force multipliers (EW aircraft, ELINT/SIGINT aircraft, AWACS, etc.). 

Also, to add to that point, it is in my opinion that we should not have picked the Su-35 for the F-5 replacement. The Su-35 uses a different engine, radar, and avionics than its predecessors, thus increasing maintenance time and cost. We should have went with the F-16V's not only because it actually does share components with its predecessors but also because of LM's offering of potentially upgrading the A/B/C/D's to the V's if we ordered them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Chestnut said:


> Saab makes good stuff and we should be looking to them for their ELINT/SIGINT, radar, Anti-Armor, and Anti-Ship missiles (I'm in the "Exocet is very shit" camp).



Yes, while i'm not really knowledgeable in military radars and electronics (only basic PESA-AESA, datalinking, avionics kind of stuffs) my short look on their websites and product profile videos impressed me a little bit, i feel that they take their work more seriously that the like of Thales and they really wanted to sell their best latest stuffs to us, also, i'm interested if we can use their service to help with our plan for network-centric warfare. I'm still unsure about the RBS-15s or the Kongsberg NSM tho, but looking at their specs made me kinda interested, especially NSM with it's trajectory configuration, and also it's test firing video, seems to pack quite a punch for it's size. 

Exocet is a go-to AShM, it is not particularly special in any way, but it works, it's reputation is well established and already have the bragging right of being "battle-proven", it also could be ordered in one package with the VL MICA (i prefer Aster tbh, it have more room for growth and more variant), so the Navy bought Exocets for the familiarity and convenience, perhaps also because they are still hesitant to try out new things.

I assume that SAAB are the best in support equipments like radars, software and electronics, something like that, and their small arms products also revolve around the support role, most famously the Anti-Tank role, where NLAW and Carl Gustaf could be a great addition to TNI-AD's stockpile, as we currently short on effective one-shot AT missiles , and versatile recoilless guns like the Carl Gustaf will be a nice (basically necessary) thing to equip every infantry battalions, while for reusable launcher ATGMs, i prefer Javelin more (we need all these in thousands, much cheaper than tanks, could one-kill it, only with these infantry strong army could make sense), but for MANPADS, i liked the South Korean Chiron more than RBS-70s and Mistrals.



Chestnut said:


> However, we should not be buying the Gripen. All of our fighter infrastructure is based around the Viper and the Flanker, so we should not be looking to add more airframes into our inventory lest they be force multipliers (EW aircraft, ELINT/SIGINT aircraft, AWACS, etc.).



Standardization of airframes is logical thing to do in logistical point of view, as marketed performance is not the only attribute of an aircraft and not the only thing considered in their purchase, even the Americans realized this and went on with the single airframe F-35 concept (far from perfect! but at least they threw enough cash into the project so it could work eventually) even though they are more than capable to maintain their massive and diverse selection of aircrafts. 

I don't really want the Gripen tbh, and i prefer F-16Vs more (if it's can really be proven that their electronics is THAT good, and still can be relevant in 20-30 years, as i worry about their old airframe design), but Gripen's hard marketing (and they really took it to a great length specifically for their potential customer) and video demonstrations pressured me to reconsider it over the F-16s, i can't help it lol. They marketed themselves as low cost in the long run model that able to operate efficiently even in improvised airstrip, ideal for operation from inner Kalimantan dan Papua. 

I think we should really optimize out F-16s airframes' number and integration of latest techs, preferably at least 64 F-16Vs (new and upgraded airframes). TNI AU seems to like US' stuffs (or western stuff in general), so there's nothing to worry about their "tendency". But of course, we have to wait until the government finally come to their senses regarding the defense budget, when it will be around 1.5% of GDP. Flankers are here simply because the Air Force wanted to have a second option if the US embargoed us again, there are no guarantee they will not dictate how we use their weapons, like in Pakistan's case where they are not allowed to use their F-16s against India.

Indonesia is somewhat leaning towards the west in military hardware, even South Korean stuffs we bought is largely based on western models, the only part of TNI not leaning towards the west is the Marines, who are diehard fans of Russian amphibious vehicles and AK series/derivatives. Furthermore, upcoming acquisitions are dominated by western hardwares (of course duh), like the acquisition for 4 tankers already goes to KC-46 Pegasus, and the AEW&C is still undecided but already narrow down to 3 candidates, Wedgetail, SAAB Globaleye, and C295 AEW&C. I prefer the Wedgetail, but many pointed out that C295 is the most likely to be chosen, as PT DI is very familiar with the model and getting ToT could be much easier. With this path of development, i hoped Indonesia could catch the US' eyes and be considered a strategic partner in Asia-Pacific for them, so that there will more option to their weapons and less worry for embargoes. Being a simply "casual customer" or straight up US puppet are both dangerous

Wait, am i straying too far from the topic? ah, sorry, it's night and i'm sleepy while i write this reply, anyway i'm simply sharing my view and opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Kopassus


----------



## Jatosint

Svantana said:


>



LOL the sub-title "Artileri Buatan Perancis ini punya kemampuan Gerak Sendiri"

OF COURSE IT CAN MOVE BY ITSELF, IT HAS WHEELS AND ENGINE, IT'S a F***KING SPG

What next? "This hospital can move by itself" for Navy's Hospital Ships?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deadlast

Answering my own inquiries several pages back, it seems like they did installed the Scorpion 2 ECM at the same time (note the small radome on the rear mast).





        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## HellFireIndo

LunarSteam said:


> LOL the sub-title "Artileri Buatan Perancis ini punya kemampuan Gerak Sendiri"
> 
> OF COURSE IT CAN MOVE BY ITSELF, IT HAS WHEELS AND ENGINE, IT'S a F***KING SPG
> 
> What next? "This hospital can move by itself" for Navy's Hospital Ships?



Mainstream medias are normies (awam) media, they and their audiences are both awam, do not expect them to always get it right about the military topics. At least in this while o b v i o u s, they are technically right in their description of SPH, there's some worse example tho, like how they call A6M Zero as "Pesawat Jet".

They only got it right only if they meticulously prepared the reference material for the topic or got their material from the one they interviewed themself, for examples is their coverage of Alugoro's launching ceremony and the latest coverage of Pindad Harimau MT, i must say that at least they got everything's right as there's no shit like A6M jet fighters, both are more high profile than that old AMX SPHs, and i assume that they can't wrap their head around the topic of military, so they just stated what obvious to them (Artillery/cannon + can move on it's own).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

HellFireIndo said:


> Yes, while i'm not really knowledgeable in military radars and electronics (only basic PESA-AESA, datalinking, avionics kind of stuffs) my short look on their websites and product profile videos impressed me a little bit, i feel that they take their work more seriously that the like of Thales and they really wanted to sell their best latest stuffs to us, also, i'm interested if we can use their service to help with our plan for network-centric warfare. I'm still unsure about the RBS-15s or the Kongsberg NSM tho, but looking at their specs made me kinda interested, especially NSM with it's trajectory configuration, and also it's test firing video, seems to pack quite a punch for it's size.
> 
> Exocet is a go-to AShM, it is not particularly special in any way, but it works, it's reputation is well established and already have the bragging right of being "battle-proven", it also could be ordered in one package with the VL MICA (i prefer Aster tbh, it have more room for growth and more variant), so the Navy bought Exocets for the familiarity and convenience, perhaps also because they are still hesitant to try out new things.



In my professional opinion we're better off standardizing the NLAW/AT4, Carl Gustav, and Javelin at the Platoon, Company, Battalion level respectively. We also should be looking towards Kongsberg's NSM/JSM solution to replace the Exocet. The Exocet was a good missile when it came out but now its pretty much outdated. They're slow, non stealthy, and are the primary weapon system that EVERY SINGLE shipboard missile defense system considers a baseline threat.

Also, not saying the flanker is bad, but if we were deadset on getting the flankers, it would make more sense to either trade off the Su-30 AND purchase the Su-35, or just getting more Su-30MK2's. The hodge podge fleet of Flankers we have is actually costing us a lot of money, money that would be better spent on ordnance that our planes should carry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Chestnut said:


> In my professional opinion we're better off standardizing the NLAW/AT4, Carl Gustav, and Javelin at the Platoon, Company, Battalion level respectively. We also should be looking towards Kongsberg's NSM/JSM solution to replace the Exocet. The Exocet was a good missile when it came out but now its pretty much outdated. They're slow, non stealthy, and are the primary weapon system that EVERY SINGLE shipboard missile defense system considers a baseline threat.
> 
> Also, not saying the flanker is bad, but if we were deadset on getting the flankers, it would make more sense to either trade off the Su-30 AND purchase the Su-35, or just getting more Su-30MK2's. The hodge podge fleet of Flankers we have is actually costing us a lot of money, money that would be better spent on ordnance that our planes should carry.



It is said that in MEF 3 2020-2024 we're going to see modernization of infantry isn't it? So, it's same to assume that within this time period there will be more serious deal regarding these anti-tank assets and i especially anticipating more Javelin deals, we need at least 200 more Javelin launcher units, and for disposable AT Missiles, it could anything tbh, no problem with any models as long it's effective and we have enough stockpile of it. I'm not really sure of how the composition of AT-4 and NLAW will be, both are different class of caliber and size, 84mm and 150mm respectively, but the advantage is, both are produced by SAAB, so the only problem to acquire itis the will and the allocated budget. 

I proposed that maybe AT-4 will to be equip all the regular infantry units (as they are only effective in destroying light armors and small fortification), and NLAW to the more dedicated AT infantry units, maybe for the Mechanized infantry battalions? as NLAW could be more useful in vs armor situation (due to it's large caliber) meant for Cavalry and Mechanized Infantry units.

For other AShM models, we have to be patient and wait if it's either the Norwegians/Swedish themselves that will offers their products to us (well, even Indians are more bold in this regard with their Brahmos) or will TNI/Kemenhan themselves will make the first move and be interested (somehow i feel that it's still quite a long time until they are interested). Let's hope that through NASAMS acquisition deal, they will somehow stumble upon the NSM and be interested. Other than that, should we also procure air launched and ship launched supersonic missiles? like the Brahmos for example? they could be a great addition for the inventory and offers more options, other than the current Yakhont stockpiles (which can only be fired from 1 soon-to-be-retired ship).

Flankers are great even though their maintenance is cumbersome (their foremost problem), actually my turn-down for Flankers are not because of the Flankers itself, but because of unsatisfactory service from Russia and all the political things surrounding it, to the point of maintenance be done in Belarus instead (indicating the lacking in any ToT to us whatsoever and the difficulty in maintaining Russian equipments in general), also the damned complicated Su 35 deal and Russia's percieved apathy towards Indonesia, they doesn't seems to see us as a priority, that's irritated me. Flanker is a good second plan option, multirole heavy fighter capable to fill the role for air superiority, ground support and bombing mission, and have quite large payload, it also generally immune to any sort of embargo by having no western components (or very little of it) in it.

I never knew that Su-27s, Su-30s and Su-35s are THAT different, i thought Su 35s are merely Su-27s with more advanced components? Ideally there should be an option to seek commonality of spare parts for all the Flankers, as outright replacing them with Su-35s are highly unlikely, costly and complicated (our 11 airframes deal says it all, even China only ordered 24 of them). Is it possible that there are upgrade options for the Su-27s and Su-30s so that they will have comparable spec to the Su-35s and will also shares the same components? 

In short, we need to cut down the number of airframe models we have, more aircrafts of the same models, more parts availability and commonality, and less logistical problems. Well, at least we don't operate Hornets, custom Flankers and some Chinese modified jets all in the same air force, no one would do such thing (or even India's notorious gado-gado Air Force), while admittedly we also notorious for gado-gado Air Force, but we are heading away from it and gone on the right way by acquiring new stuffs with the requirement that it will have commonality of parts with already existing hardwares (such as BMP-3F and BT-3F, Viper with the Falcons, various support aircrafts that could be maintained by Garuda and PT DI, etc). 20% share for Eastern jets like the Flankers and 80% share for various "western" jets, that at least have some commonality of electronics, datalink, IFF, and having engines made by General Electrics.


----------



## The Ronin

*Russia has exported $2.5 billion of military equipment ton Indonesia since 1992*

Russian defense exports to the Republic of Indonesia has amounted to more than USD2.5 billion since late 1992, Russia`s arms exporter Rosoboronexport (a subsidiary of the state corporation Rostec) said in a statement. "Moscow has been cooperating with Jakarta in the military-technical realm since 1958, and the intensification of these connections dates back to the late 1990s - early 2000s. Since November 1992, the arms deliveries to Indonesia have exceeded USD2.5 billion," said a spokesperson for Rosoboronexport.

In recent years, Jakarta has received BTR-80A armored personnel carriers (APCs), BMP-3F marinized infantry fighting vehicles (IFVs), Kalashnikov AK-100-family assault rifles, Sukhoi combat aircraft, Mil rotorcraft, and other items of military hardware.

According to the Military Balance 2018 analytical report released by the London-based International Institute for Strategic Studies (IISS), the Indonesian military operates 15 PT-76 light amphibious tanks, 34 BTR-50PK and 100 BTR-50P tracked amphibious APCs, three BREM-2 armored engineering vehicles, six Mil Mi-35P (NATO reporting name: Hind-D) gunships, 17 Mil Mi-17V-5 (Hip-H) utility rotorcraft, 22 *BMP-2* and 54 *BMP-3F* IFVs, 12 *BTR-80A* APCs, and two Sukhoi Su-27SK (Flanker), three Su-27MKM (Flanker), two Su-30MK (Flanker), and nine Su-30MK2 (Flanker) multirole combat aircraft.

In April 2019, JSC Rosoboronexport (part of the Rostec State Corporation) and the Ministry of Defence of the Republic of Indonesia have signed a contract for the supply of a new batch of BMP-3F infantry fighting vehicles and amphibious armored personnel carriers (APCs) *BT-3F* developed and produced by JSC Kurganmashzavod in the interests of the country’s Marine Corps.

https://www.armyrecognition.com/apr...DTmFuKZYkGekaU1oJHnn83JinotOX03tMA_nCZE0Ijblc


----------



## Chestnut

HellFireIndo said:


> It is said that in MEF 3 2020-2024 we're going to see modernization of infantry isn't it? So, it's same to assume that within this time period there will be more serious deal regarding these anti-tank assets and i especially anticipating more Javelin deals, we need at least 200 more Javelin launcher units, and for disposable AT Missiles, it could anything tbh, no problem with any models as long it's effective and we have enough stockpile of it. I'm not really sure of how the composition of AT-4 and NLAW will be, both are different class of caliber and size, 84mm and 150mm respectively, but the advantage is, both are produced by SAAB, so the only problem to acquire itis the will and the allocated budget.
> 
> I proposed that maybe AT-4 will to be equip all the regular infantry units (as they are only effective in destroying light armors and small fortification), and NLAW to the more dedicated AT infantry units, maybe for the Mechanized infantry battalions? as NLAW could be more useful in vs armor situation (due to it's large caliber) meant for Cavalry and Mechanized Infantry units.
> 
> For other AShM models, we have to be patient and wait if it's either the Norwegians/Swedish themselves that will offers their products to us (well, even Indians are more bold in this regard with their Brahmos) or will TNI/Kemenhan themselves will make the first move and be interested (somehow i feel that it's still quite a long time until they are interested). Let's hope that through NASAMS acquisition deal, they will somehow stumble upon the NSM and be interested. Other than that, should we also procure air launched and ship launched supersonic missiles? like the Brahmos for example? they could be a great addition for the inventory and offers more options, other than the current Yakhont stockpiles (which can only be fired from 1 soon-to-be-retired ship).
> 
> Flankers are great even though their maintenance is cumbersome (their foremost problem), actually my turn-down for Flankers are not because of the Flankers itself, but because of unsatisfactory service from Russia and all the political things surrounding it, to the point of maintenance be done in Belarus instead (indicating the lacking in any ToT to us whatsoever and the difficulty in maintaining Russian equipments in general), also the damned complicated Su 35 deal and Russia's percieved apathy towards Indonesia, they doesn't seems to see us as a priority, that's irritated me. Flanker is a good second plan option, multirole heavy fighter capable to fill the role for air superiority, ground support and bombing mission, and have quite large payload, it also generally immune to any sort of embargo by having no western components (or very little of it) in it.
> 
> I never knew that Su-27s, Su-30s and Su-35s are THAT different, i thought Su 35s are merely Su-27s with more advanced components? Ideally there should be an option to seek commonality of spare parts for all the Flankers, as outright replacing them with Su-35s are highly unlikely, costly and complicated (our 11 airframes deal says it all, even China only ordered 24 of them). Is it possible that there are upgrade options for the Su-27s and Su-30s so that they will have comparable spec to the Su-35s and will also shares the same components?
> 
> In short, we need to cut down the number of airframe models we have, more aircrafts of the same models, more parts availability and commonality, and less logistical problems. Well, at least we don't operate Hornets, custom Flankers and some Chinese modified jets all in the same air force, no one would do such thing (or even India's notorious gado-gado Air Force), while admittedly we also notorious for gado-gado Air Force, but we are heading away from it and gone on the right way by acquiring new stuffs with the requirement that it will have commonality of parts with already existing hardwares (such as BMP-3F and BT-3F, Viper with the Falcons, various support aircrafts that could be maintained by Garuda and PT DI, etc). 20% share for Eastern jets like the Flankers and 80% share for various "western" jets, that at least have some commonality of electronics, datalink, IFF, and having engines made by General Electrics.




The AT-4 is more than adequate in defeating armor, not just light armor. I'd rather we just stuck with either one imho.

And say we do go with the NSM/JSM, I'd rather we procure both ship launch and air launch variants. There's no reason why we have to operate 4 different types of AShM's. Logistics is what wins wars. There's a reason why Arabs never win wars.

The Flankers are fine for operating in our environment IF we have the necessary infrastructure to support them. The problem is that we really don't and the fact we're operating 3 different Flanker variants is only adding more problems to an already problematic system. 

Honestly to tell you guys the truth, the whole "safeguard against embargoes" plan is heavily abused. Instead of having the Army standardize on western equipment and the Marines standardize on Eastern equipment what you actually see is a bunch of officers, businessmen, politicians, and bureaucrats taking advantage of the diversification to score contracts and win commissions from prime suppliers. 

The reality is that there's no actual need to have 4 different tracked APC's/IFV's (*cough* M113 *cough*), several different AT options, a plethora of tactical trucks (like seriously you'd scream if you know how many different trucks we have in service), or even different ship Combat Management Systems. If you standardize on 1 western equipment and 1 eastern equipment you're pretty much relatively safe from embargoes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122465403454644225This viets really need some beatings lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

striver44 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122465403454644225This viets really need some beatings lol



Still waiting for the official statement from both countries. But those political buzzers on social media are already bragging about this incident as some kind of proof that our armed forces are 'weak' while the fact is that in the past few years our Navy's managed to catch a lot of illegal foreign vessels.

For now, I'm more curious about the SoP that TNI AL has when conducting this kind of pursuit/ramming. IMHO, In that video, our soldiers act unprofessionally:

1. Screaming bad words instead of giving the Vietnamese ship warning in English by using KRI's speakers 
2. Looks like the soldiers at the deck didn't know what to do. Two soldiers are busy taking videos, some soldiers just stand there without taking any cover/firing positions, other soldiers tried to do some damage to the Vietnamese ship, and there is this dude in blue t-shirt casually walking and give the soldiers something (magz or radio perhaps???)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

LunarSteam said:


> Still waiting for the official statement from both countries. But those political buzzers on social media are already bragging about this incident as some kind of proof that our armed forces are 'weak' while the fact is that in the past few years our Navy's managed to catch a lot of illegal foreign vessels.
> 
> For now, I'm more curious about the SoP that TNI AL has when conducting this kind of pursuit/ramming. IMHO, In that video, our soldiers act unprofessionally:
> 
> 1. Screaming bad words instead of giving the Vietnamese ship warning in English by using KRI's speakers
> 2. Looks like the soldiers at the deck didn't know what to do. Two soldiers are busy taking videos, some soldiers just stand there without taking any cover/firing positions, other soldiers tried to do some damage to the Vietnamese ship, and there is this dude in blue t-shirt casually walking and give the soldiers something (magz or radio perhaps???)


Well its clear that the crew abide not to shot first. Anyway a visual proof would be usefull, it shows to the people and government on the reality our men are facing in the frontline.

Anyway where are our 80m opv's???


----------



## HellFireIndo

LunarSteam said:


> Still waiting for the official statement from both countries. But those political buzzers on social media are already bragging about this incident as some kind of proof that our armed forces are 'weak' while the fact is that in the past few years our Navy's managed to catch a lot of illegal foreign vessels.
> 
> For now, I'm more curious about the SoP that TNI AL has when conducting this kind of pursuit/ramming. IMHO, In that video, our soldiers act unprofessionally:
> 
> 1. Screaming bad words instead of giving the Vietnamese ship warning in English by using KRI's speakers
> 2. Looks like the soldiers at the deck didn't know what to do. Two soldiers are busy taking videos, some soldiers just stand there without taking any cover/firing positions, other soldiers tried to do some damage to the Vietnamese ship, and there is this dude in blue t-shirt casually walking and give the soldiers something (magz or radio perhaps???)



While i agree that the personnel onboard acted without any guidance/SOP, screaming and do things by their emotion, i too would also be surprised and angry with this kind of sudden ramming act, while not screaming things, i would do other other harsh thing tbh. I heard some radio transmission (or the ships' speakers?) in English in the video, of course between Viet and Indo vessels, so perhaps it's only the surprised soldier in the outer deck that do things on their own? while the formal communications was handled by the crew inside the command room?. 

Anyway, these bad words are less insulting than ramming a patrolling fully-armed KRI ship for no reason, if we exclude deliberate provocation as the explanation of course. Even after the countless confrontations between Viet and Indo vessels before, they (Viet) didn't get the message we convey through all these sunk fishing boats, instead they becomes more bold or even outright challenge us, this is more insulting than swearing sailors (swearing sailors is a thing worldwide). Honestly, maybe it's true that TNI AL didn't have a SOP for this kind of act, they might not expect this kind of boldness, ramming armed corvette all of sudden, but who will expect this? the last time there's confrontation with the Viet, they only dared to shield their fishing boats, but now this?


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Well its clear that the crew abide not to shot first. Anyway a visual proof would be usefull, it shows to the people and government on the reality our men are facing in the frontline.
> 
> Anyway where are our 80m opv's???



Still fitting and sea trial, but 3 ships is far cry from enough, need at least three dozen of them


----------



## striver44

Marine Rouge said:


> Still fitting and sea trial, but 3 ships is far cry from enough, need at least three dozen of them


Just my idea. Why dont we convert trawlers for opv's at least until our shipyards manage to fill the gaps, the vietnamese one seems to be a repurposed trawler or some sort



HellFireIndo said:


> While i agree that the personnel onboard acted without any guidance/SOP, screaming and do things by their emotion, i too would also be surprised and angry with this kind of sudden ramming act, while not screaming things, i would do other other harsh thing tbh. I heard some radio transmission (or the ships' speakers?) in English in the video, of course between Viet and Indo vessels, so perhaps it's only the surprised soldier in the outer deck that do things on their own? while the formal communications was handled by the crew inside the command room?.
> 
> Anyway, these bad words are less insulting than ramming a patrolling fully-armed KRI ship for no reason, if we exclude deliberate provocation as the explanation of course. Even after the countless confrontations between Viet and Indo vessels before, they (Viet) didn't get the message we convey through all these sunk fishing boats, instead they becomes more bold or even outright challenge us, this is more insulting than swearing sailors (swearing sailors is a thing worldwide). Honestly, maybe it's true that TNI AL didn't have a SOP for this kind of act, they might not expect this kind of boldness, ramming armed corvette all of sudden, but who will expect this? the last time there's confrontation with the Viet, they only dared to shield their fishing boats, but now this?


Yes if we hear closely. The ship loudspeaker appear to give some sorts of warnings.


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Just my idea. Why dont we convert trawlers for opv's at least until our shipyards manage to fill the gaps, the vietnamese one seems to be a repurposed trawler or some sort



Not good enough for high ops tempo and just look at their awkward movements and design not accomodating for release of rhib boats and other policing purpose at open seas. Purpose built (even basic entry level) patrol ships is still better than repurposing trawler or oiler, if not we got a large number of bulk carrier cargo vessels much larger and heavier than any Vietnamese vessels can offer in dwt


----------



## HellFireIndo

This (yet again) kind of incident could motivate the Navy and Coast Guard further to send out their latest large ships, such as KRI Martadinata class and Bakamla 110m class to deter these MFs more from doing this sh*t again. Perhaps it will open the eyes of the policymakers and the officers that diplomacy alone sometimes didn't work, in these times, it is better for Indonesia to adopt this proven effective strategy : "_Speak softly, and carry a big stick_".

While certainly politicians and their annoying supporters would stir up the incident to criticize the incumbent, it could also be a good argument and motivation for the incumbent and his cabinet to seriously buff up the military even further, and specifically for this water encroaching issue, build up the Natuna integrated military base and develop into a truly strategic asset for TNI's operation in the South China Sea frontier, or just like some TNI upper brass said : Indonesian Pearl Harbour.


----------



## NEKONEKO

striver44 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122465403454644225


Reenactment of Soviet navy ship ramming Us navy ship.
-2019(colorized)



> You mean
> "_Speak softly, and carry a kris_".


----------



## HellFireIndo

jek_sperrow said:


> Reenactment of Soviet navy ship ramming Us navy ship.
> -2019(colorized)


No, the Kris will be reserved for the most interesting and ambitious moment, not over this act of un-self-awareness. I prefer a _*B I G S T I C K *_as bluntness in speech and action are valued in their culture, so it's a better tool to convey our messages to them.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Anggota Polisi Militer (PM) Kodam Iskandar Muda bersama aktivis lingkungan dan tim Conservation Response Unit (CRU) Sampoiniet dibantu gajah jinak melaksanakan operasi penegakan ketertiban (Gaktib) di kawasan hutan Ulue Masen, Aceh Jaya, Aceh, Sabtu (27/4/2019). Operasi gabungan yang melibatkan aparat TNI dan Balai Konservasi Sumber Daya Alam (BKSDA) Aceh ini digelar guna menjaga kelestarian alam dan satwa liar dari ancaman kepunahan.






















_https://foto.kompas.com/photo/read/...a-Gajah-Amankan-Hutan-Aceh-Jaya#&gid=1&pid=10_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

HellFireIndo said:


> Yes, while i'm not really knowledgeable in military radars and electronics (only basic PESA-AESA, datalinking, avionics kind of stuffs) my short look on their websites and product profile videos impressed me a little bit, i feel that they take their work more seriously that the like of Thales and they really wanted to sell their best latest stuffs to us, also, i'm interested if we can use their service to help with our plan for network-centric warfare. I'm still unsure about the RBS-15s or the Kongsberg NSM tho, but looking at their specs made me kinda interested, especially NSM with it's trajectory configuration, and also it's test firing video, seems to pack quite a punch for it's size.
> 
> Exocet is a go-to AShM, it is not particularly special in any way, but it works, it's reputation is well established and already have the bragging right of being "battle-proven", it also could be ordered in one package with the VL MICA (i prefer Aster tbh, it have more room for growth and more variant), so the Navy bought Exocets for the familiarity and convenience, perhaps also because they are still hesitant to try out new things.
> 
> I assume that SAAB are the best in support equipments like radars, software and electronics, something like that, and their small arms products also revolve around the support role, most famously the Anti-Tank role, where NLAW and Carl Gustaf could be a great addition to TNI-AD's stockpile, as we currently short on effective one-shot AT missiles , and versatile recoilless guns like the Carl Gustaf will be a nice (basically necessary) thing to equip every infantry battalions, while for reusable launcher ATGMs, i prefer Javelin more (we need all these in thousands, much cheaper than tanks, could one-kill it, only with these infantry strong army could make sense), but for MANPADS, i liked the South Korean Chiron more than RBS-70s and Mistrals.
> 
> 
> 
> Standardization of airframes is logical thing to do in logistical point of view, as marketed performance is not the only attribute of an aircraft and not the only thing considered in their purchase, even the Americans realized this and went on with the single airframe F-35 concept (far from perfect! but at least they threw enough cash into the project so it could work eventually) even though they are more than capable to maintain their massive and diverse selection of aircrafts.
> 
> I don't really want the Gripen tbh, and i prefer F-16Vs more (if it's can really be proven that their electronics is THAT good, and still can be relevant in 20-30 years, as i worry about their old airframe design), but Gripen's hard marketing (and they really took it to a great length specifically for their potential customer) and video demonstrations pressured me to reconsider it over the F-16s, i can't help it lol. They marketed themselves as low cost in the long run model that able to operate efficiently even in improvised airstrip, ideal for operation from inner Kalimantan dan Papua.
> 
> I think we should really optimize out F-16s airframes' number and integration of latest techs, preferably at least 64 F-16Vs (new and upgraded airframes). TNI AU seems to like US' stuffs (or western stuff in general), so there's nothing to worry about their "tendency". But of course, we have to wait until the government finally come to their senses regarding the defense budget, when it will be around 1.5% of GDP. Flankers are here simply because the Air Force wanted to have a second option if the US embargoed us again, there are no guarantee they will not dictate how we use their weapons, like in Pakistan's case where they are not allowed to use their F-16s against India.
> 
> Indonesia is somewhat leaning towards the west in military hardware, even South Korean stuffs we bought is largely based on western models, the only part of TNI not leaning towards the west is the Marines, who are diehard fans of Russian amphibious vehicles and AK series/derivatives. Furthermore, upcoming acquisitions are dominated by western hardwares (of course duh), like the acquisition for 4 tankers already goes to KC-46 Pegasus, and the AEW&C is still undecided but already narrow down to 3 candidates, Wedgetail, SAAB Globaleye, and C295 AEW&C. I prefer the Wedgetail, but many pointed out that C295 is the most likely to be chosen, as PT DI is very familiar with the model and getting ToT could be much easier. With this path of development, i hoped Indonesia could catch the US' eyes and be considered a strategic partner in Asia-Pacific for them, so that there will more option to their weapons and less worry for embargoes. Being a simply "casual customer" or straight up US puppet are both dangerous
> 
> Wait, am i straying too far from the topic? ah, sorry, it's night and i'm sleepy while i write this reply, anyway i'm simply sharing my view and opinion.



Our F16s will be at least 80 units or more.

For AEW&C aquisition will depend on the purpose how the range will be gain, will they only to serve in
a) Indonesian teritorry including EEZ, or 
b) also for serving far beyond our EEZ?

If only to serve in point a, C295 platform will be used.
If point b, wedgetail will be chosen.

Both will be chosen but who will be chosen first?

The connection : Boeing - GMF - our boeing planes.

Our boeing fixed wing planes : VVIP, tanker, AEW&C, strategic maritim patrol aircraft (poseidon?)


The connection : Airbus - PTDI - our fixed wing aircrafts 

Our fixed wing aircrafts : cn235, cn295 for transportation and for tactical maritim patrol aircrafts).

From my calculation, we need at least 10 unit of C295 AEW&Cs plus 2-4 unit of Wedgetail.


----------



## Chestnut

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> If only to serve in point a, C295 platform will be used.
> If point b, wedgetail will be chosen.
> 
> Both will be chosen but who will be chosen first?



That's not how it's going to be chosen. 

How it's going to work is who is going to offer the most kickbacks to everybody, who's cheaper, and who's going to meet the requirement. In that EXACT order.



Mr. Woof Woof said:


> From my calculation, we need at least 10 unit of C295 AEW&Cs plus 2-4 unit of Wedgetail.



No we don't. We really only need 4-6 Wedgetails that's datalinked to a ground control intercept radar network and simultansouely a credible AA network of point defense SHORADS, MANPADS, and medium range AD. We don't need a lot of AWACS, they're not going to suddenly be effective in warding off airspace violators. If anything we should be spending money on P-8's or hell even trying to get Compass Call EW aircraft.


----------



## Jatosint

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Our F16s will be at least 80 units or more.
> 
> For AEW&C aquisition will depend on the purpose how the range will be gain, will they only to serve in
> a) Indonesian teritorry including EEZ, or
> b) also for serving far beyond our EEZ?
> 
> If only to serve in point a, C295 platform will be used.
> If point b, wedgetail will be chosen.
> 
> Both will be chosen but who will be chosen first?
> 
> The connection : Boeing - GMF - our boeing planes.
> 
> Our boeing fixed wing planes : VVIP, tanker, AEW&C, strategic maritim patrol aircraft (poseidon?)
> 
> 
> The connection : Airbus - PTDI - our fixed wing aircrafts
> 
> Our fixed wing aircrafts : cn235, cn295 for transportation and for tactical maritim patrol aircrafts).
> 
> From my calculation, we need at least 10 unit of C295 AEW&Cs plus 2-4 unit of Wedgetail.





Chestnut said:


> That's not how it's going to be chosen.
> 
> How it's going to work is who is going to offer the most kickbacks to everybody, who's cheaper, and who's going to meet the requirement. In that EXACT order.
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't. We really only need 4-6 Wedgetails that's datalinked to a ground control intercept radar network and simultansouely a credible AA network of point defense SHORADS, MANPADS, and medium range AD. We don't need a lot of AWACS, they're not going to suddenly be effective in warding off airspace violators. If anything we should be spending money on P-8's or hell even trying to get Compass Call EW aircraft.



Can AWACS also perform ground surveillance and EW functions?

We also need to start looking for replacing our aging 737 Surveillance and perhaps we also need to consider buying dedicated electronic warfare aircraft


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Chestnut said:


> That's not how it's going to be chosen.
> 
> How it's going to work is who is going to offer the most kickbacks to everybody, who's cheaper, and who's going to meet the requirement. In that EXACT order.
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't. We really only need 4-6 Wedgetails that's datalinked to a ground control intercept radar network and simultansouely a credible AA network of point defense SHORADS, MANPADS, and medium range AD. We don't need a lot of AWACS, they're not going to suddenly be effective in warding off airspace violators. If anything we should be spending money on P-8's or hell even trying to get Compass Call EW aircraft.



Boeing 737 VIP, KC46, Wedgetail and Poseidon could formed one squadron and still support logistic spare part each other.

On the other hand, EW aircrafts? Do you mean like Growlers? We don't have their supporting logisctic aircrafts like Hornets. You are not consistence, ain't ya?
You fight against A400 aquisition for logistic reason but now you recommend EW aircrafts (like Growlers) which are also will make logistics nightmare.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Chestnut said:


> That's not how it's going to be chosen.
> 
> How it's going to work is who is going to offer the most kickbacks to everybody, who's cheaper, and who's going to meet the requirement. In that EXACT order.
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't. We really only need 4-6 Wedgetails that's datalinked to a ground control intercept radar network and simultansouely a credible AA network of point defense SHORADS, MANPADS, and medium range AD. We don't need a lot of AWACS, they're not going to suddenly be effective in warding off airspace violators. If anything we should be spending money on P-8's or hell even trying to get Compass Call EW aircraft.



I agree that it's better to just choose the one with highest spec and stick to it, at least (bar minimum) 4 Wedgetail is enough for Indonesia's western territory, only if we have that much spare money we could pursue the acquisition of additional AEW&C aircraft to cover all of Indonesia's territory 24/7. I personally prefer the Wedgetail tho, as it have some quality that make it more interesting than other candidates, at least for me. C295 plaform is not so bad, and our requirement for maritime surveillance can also be filled with this aircraft platform with the Rotodome radar. But i think it's not enough, for the vast maritime territory and airspace of Indonesia, bigger and jet-powered platform is better for it's superior flight characteristics.

There are slight advantage in choosing the Wedgetail 737, as it have very abundant source of spareparts (at least for it's airframe) excluding the AEW&C suite of course, the Air Force, PT DI and Garuda could maintain it with no problem. Even though PT DI is very capable in maintaining and producing spareparts for the C295, in this case, we can't use the same aircraft platform as the one we already use for maritime patrol, AEW&C role is at higher strategic value, therefore it must use platform of higher flight performance to maximize it's capability, 737 platform with AEW&C suite offer larger radar coverage and better flight characteristics than a C295, there's a reason why Australia chose this model to cover it's enormous geography both land and maritime, and our requirement will not that far-off from them, even more so considering our maritime boundary.

C295 AEW&C is mostly used by European countries and Israel, their requirement are very different from us, as they use it mainly for overland and shorter range mission, so using propellers does make more sense for them. But in our case, even though various propellers models with rotodome is not necessarily worse, in this tender, just like what Mr.Chestnut said, cost and ease of maintenance indeed is a huge factor in choosing the model, but the one with overall better performance will be prioritized over saving some budget, better just saving the budget for the most qualified stuff than saving it for cheaper model but end up being mediocre in performance. Besides, having Wedgetails in our fleets will make it easier to integrate the P-8 Poseidon (Neptunus perhaps?) into our fleets in the future if the Air Force ever have a requirement for larger maritime surveillance aircraft (also electronic warfare aircraft perhaps? EC-130H?).


----------



## Nike

Ground support aircraft like Raytheon sentinel or JSTARS will be good for our ground units


----------



## Chestnut

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Boeing 737 VIP, KC46, Wedgetail and Poseidon could formed one squadron and still support logistic spare part each other.
> 
> On the other hand, EW aircrafts? Do you mean like Growlers? We don't have their supporting logisctic aircrafts like Hornets. You are not consistence, ain't ya?
> You fight against A400 aquisition for logistic reason but now you recommend EW aircrafts (like Growlers) which are also will make logistics nightmare.



I'm guessing reading isn't your strong suit, considering not only do you make a lot of bad procurement suggestions but now you didnt even look that I did not even mention the Growler.

I hope you realize that the Growler is not the only EW aircraft in the US military.

There's also the F-16CJ and the EC-130H. Considering were going to need more fighters it would be better to repurpose some of the old H Hercs into the EW role.

I'll say it again, actually study defense. And maybe this time from something other than a movie or a video game.



Marine Rouge said:


> Ground support aircraft like Raytheon sentinel or JSTARS will be good for our ground units



100x this.

We should really start looking for more force multiplier aircraft. Hell maybe even integrate PASKHAS JTAC's into the Army and Marine Corps TOE. Interoperability is the name of the game and yet a lot of older army officers are resistant towards it all because of so called inter-branch "prestige".


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> Ground support aircraft like Raytheon sentinel or JSTARS will be good for our ground units



Their price tags tho, all above 200 million USD apiece, very expensive and we still don't have the need to procure them. It's better to allocate that amount of money to buy more armored vehicles and equipments for the army, and to modernize the army to it's ideal strenght. Only then, procuring ground support surveillance like the Sentinel and J-STARS could make sense. Is there any aircraft capable to support the Army in Papua? something with thermal imagery capability/ anything which could detect and identify OPMs hiding in bushes and trees? could be very useful and could prevent further casualty for the security forces? (or J-Stars itself could be used for this task?).


----------



## Jatosint

HellFireIndo said:


> Their price tags tho, all above 200 million USD apiece, very expensive and we still don't have the need to procure them. It's better to allocate that amount of money to buy more armored vehicles and equipments for the army, and to modernize the army to it's ideal strenght. Only then, procuring ground support surveillance like the Sentinel and J-STARS could make sense. Is there any aircraft capable to support the Army in Papua? something with thermal imagery capability/ anything which could detect and identify OPMs hiding in bushes and trees? could be very useful and could prevent further casualty for the security forces? (or J-Stars itself could be used for this task?).



Our Super Tucano and Apache have both FLIR and CAS Capability but I don't really know how effective FLIR is when used in thick forest. 

But I doubt that the government will use any 'heavier' flying asset than our transport helicopters (Bell/Mi-17/etc) that are already deployed in Papua since the government always seems hesitant to totally eliminate OPM. Human rights concern perhaps?


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Their price tags tho, all above 200 million USD apiece, very expensive and we still don't have the need to procure them. It's better to allocate that amount of money to buy more armored vehicles and equipments for the army, and to modernize the army to it's ideal strenght. Only then, procuring ground support surveillance like the Sentinel and J-STARS could make sense. Is there any aircraft capable to support the Army in Papua? something with thermal imagery capability/ anything which could detect and identify OPMs hiding in bushes and trees? could be very useful and could prevent further casualty for the security forces? (or J-Stars itself could be used for this task?).



You know what, RAF is mulling to retiring early of their sentinel R1, trying to look at them is not bringing any harm as sentinel is in compliance with NATO standard and still got a lot of life time for their airframe and electronic units


----------



## Svantana

http://www.angkasareview.com/2019/0...-gelar-ranpur-dan-senjata-unggulan-buatannya/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

LunarSteam said:


> Our Super Tucano and Apache have both FLIR and CAS Capability but I don't really know how effective FLIR is when used in thick forest.
> 
> But I doubt that the government will use any 'heavier' flying asset than our transport helicopters (Bell/Mi-17/etc) that are already deployed in Papua since the government always seems hesitant to totally eliminate OPM. Human rights concern perhaps?



FLIR cameras can only be used effectively if we know for certain the general area where they hide, and the problem is, we don't for most of the time. Some OPMs hides among civilians, and some hides in the mountains and forests (mostly the armed one). Other than try convincing them to surrender, sometimes we also need to be more proactive yet stealthy at the same time, a military action to force the remaining stubborn OPMs to surrender or just be "neutralized", yet we also have to be stealthy with it, as large scale hunting parties attracts too much attention and unnecessary propaganda material for the Aussies to exploit, like the late murder of bridge workers, the OPMs still want to portray themselves as the victim by showing pictures of smoke bomb shells as "chemical weapon" and photo of a raw burned corpse of OPM as "chemical weapon victim".

So, we need to be able to neutralize them one by one using small raiding parties, and such level of precision needs a dedicated surveillance aircrafts' support, preferably one that able to track bodily heat (thermal) even behind thick woods and tree shades. I don't know if Tucano FLIR camera would be enough for surveillance task like this (and we wont use Apaches in Papua for obvious reasons), but TNI itself never tried to station any suitable aircraft in Papua to counter the OPMs, they only stations transport helis and rely on infantry alone to search and neutralize the OPM, they hesitated to use more "advanced measures" like what you said about "human rights corcern". So i think if we use unarmed, dedicated ground surveillance with more powerful radar to scan the area, i think they won't have any argument against TNI's measures, it will be different as if we use Tucano, we will be accused of "bombing villages" with "chemical weapon" (we already accused of this since Timor Timur with the Bronco), and with the Apache's overkill, yes. But if we use the like Sentinel or Joint-STARS? they can't accuse us of anything as it simply a jet flying over the area, but we can't use the Sentinel for this tho, as it was from Aussie's Godmother Britain and they are just the same with them with the "human rights" and the "holier-than-thou" attitude.



Marine Rouge said:


> You know what, RAF is mulling to retiring early of their sentinel R1, trying to look at them is not bringing any harm as sentinel is in compliance with NATO standard and still got a lot of life time for their airframe and electronic units



I'm kinda interested in this ground surveillance aircraft, could be a valuable asset (other than the issue with price and availability) for future threats. But, the problem is that, it's a British aircraft, one of their favorite even, and from our past experience, they are even worse (or better!) that the Americans in the field of embargo. Not even the shitty Scorpion light tank was allowed to be used in Aceh and we were charged higher for some Hawk jets AND the Scorpion (where it should be Challenger, not Scorpion, f*ck Tutut), worst arms supplier in terms of service, as they treat you as if you are borrowing the product, not as a dignified customer buying the product in real money.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> FLIR cameras can only be used effectively if we know for certain the general area where they hide, and the problem is, we don't for most of the time. Some OPMs hides among civilians, and some hides in the mountains and forests (mostly the armed one). Other than try convincing them to surrender, sometimes we also need to be more proactive yet stealthy at the same time, a military action to force the remaining stubborn OPMs to surrender or just be "neutralized", yet we also have to be stealthy with it, as large scale hunting parties attracts too much attention and unnecessary propaganda material for the Aussies to exploit, like the late murder of bridge workers, the OPMs still want to portray themselves as the victim by showing pictures of smoke bomb shells as "chemical weapon" and photo of a raw burned corpse of OPM as "chemical weapon victim".
> 
> So, we need to be able to neutralize them one by one using small raiding parties, and such level of precision needs a dedicated surveillance aircrafts' support, preferably one that able to track bodily heat (thermal) even behind thick woods and tree shades. I don't know if Tucano FLIR camera would be enough for surveillance task like this (and we wont use Apaches in Papua for obvious reasons), but TNI itself never tried to station any suitable aircraft in Papua to counter the OPMs, they only stations transport helis and rely on infantry alone to search and neutralize the OPM, they hesitated to use more "advanced measures" like what you said about "human rights corcern". So i think if we use unarmed, dedicated ground surveillance with more powerful radar to scan the area, i think they won't have any argument against TNI's measures, it will be different as if we use Tucano, we will be accused of "bombing villages" with "chemical weapon" (we already accused of this since Timor Timur with the Bronco), and with the Apache's overkill, yes. But if we use the like Sentinel or Joint-STARS? they can't accuse us of anything as it simply a jet flying over the area, but we can't use the Sentinel for this tho, as it was from Aussie's Godmother Britain and they are just the same with them with the "human rights" and the "holier-than-thou" attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda interested in this ground surveillance aircraft, could be a valuable asset (other than the issue with price and availability) for future threats. But, the problem is that, it's a British aircraft, one of their favorite even, and from our past experience, they are even worse (or better!) that the Americans in the field of embargo. Not even the shitty Scorpion light tank was allowed to be used in Aceh and we were charged higher for some Hawk jets AND the Scorpion (where it should be Challenger, not Scorpion, f*ck Tutut), worst arms supplier in terms of service, as they treat you as if you are borrowing the product, not as a dignified customer buying the product in real money.



There is a several type of surveillance asset like JSTAR, bore in the minds our Slamr boeing with ericsson radar is kinda fit in this category. Need to replace it though as had been flying for three decades. Well i suggest the Air force should optimized for Maritime surveillance roles and capable to perform long range patrol

Poseidon coupled with Triton will be a good combi, along with nodes from the rest of the CN 235 MPA fleets will give us dedicated patrol array

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

HellFireIndo said:


> Their price tags tho, all above 200 million USD apiece, very expensive and we still don't have the need to procure them. It's better to allocate that amount of money to buy more armored vehicles and equipments for the army, and to modernize the army to it's ideal strenght. Only then, procuring ground support surveillance like the Sentinel and J-STARS could make sense. Is there any aircraft capable to support the Army in Papua? something with thermal imagery capability/ anything which could detect and identify OPMs hiding in bushes and trees? could be very useful and could prevent further casualty for the security forces? (or J-Stars itself could be used for this task?).



We really don't need anymore armored vehicles. The plan for additional Leopard 2's were scrapped because of that and there are elements within the Army resisting the purchase of the Pandur II's and Kaplan Tigers. All three of those were a certain high ranking officer's scheme and he basically only did it because he was getting commissions. (I'm not going to name names.)

A cornerstone of Gen. Andika's strategy is adding drones, UGV's (I was actually a part of a team that studied the idea of adding UGV's as a battalion level asset), helicopters, and integrating CAS with infantry. This is great because hey, surprise, we're not in the cold war anymore and T-72's aren't rushing through the Fulda Gap and Type-99's aren't going to land in Java. Essentially he wants the Army to fight smarter not harder.



HellFireIndo said:


> I'm kinda interested in this ground surveillance aircraft, could be a valuable asset (other than the issue with price and availability) for future threats. But, the problem is that, it's a British aircraft, one of their favorite even, and from our past experience, they are even worse (or better!) that the Americans in the field of embargo. Not even the shitty Scorpion light tank was allowed to be used in Aceh and we were charged higher for some Hawk jets AND the Scorpion (where it should be Challenger, not Scorpion, f*ck Tutut), worst arms supplier in terms of service, as they treat you as if you are borrowing the product, not as a dignified customer buying the product in real money.



Special Forces supported by drones, ground surveillance aircraft, ELINT aircraft, EW aircraft, and CAS would basically put OPM operations at a hilarious standstill. There's no need to send regular army battalions when a small teams with good support can do the job as well with better results. This is what the David Petraeus did in Afghanistan as a part of his COIN strategy and it went spectacularly well until he got sacked over cheating on his wife.



Marine Rouge said:


> Poseidon coupled with Triton will be a good combi, along with nodes from the rest of the CN 235 MPA fleets will give us dedicated patrol array



They're already dead set on getting the P-8 last time I checked, though obviously this is Indonesia so you have both the Navy and the Air Force fighting over who get's what.

Also, @HellFireIndo

Keep in mind that all weapons purchases (yes, even Eastern ones) is more complicated than just buying something from Carrefour. There's always strings attached and there's always going to be an angry, righteous politician around the corner who will raise hell when what you're doing isn't fitting their agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> We really don't need anymore armored vehicles. The plan for additional Leopard 2's were scrapped because of that and there are elements within the Army resisting the purchase of the Pandur II's and Kaplan Tigers. All three of those were a certain high ranking officer's scheme and he basically only did it because he was getting commissions. (I'm not going to name names.)
> 
> A cornerstone of Gen. Andika's strategy is adding drones, UGV's (I was actually a part of a team that studied the idea of adding UGV's as a battalion level asset), helicopters, and integrating CAS with infantry. This is great because hey, surprise, we're not in the cold war anymore and T-72's aren't rushing through the Fulda Gap and Type-99's aren't going to land in Java. Essentially he wants the Army to fight smarter not harder.
> 
> 
> 
> Special Forces supported by drones, ground surveillance aircraft, ELINT aircraft, EW aircraft, and CAS would basically put OPM operations at a hilarious standstill. There's no need to send regular army battalions when a small teams with good support can do the job as well with better results. This is what the David Petraeus did in Afghanistan as a part of his COIN strategy and it went spectacularly well until he got sacked over cheating on his wife.
> 
> 
> 
> They're already dead set on getting the P-8 last time I checked, though obviously this is Indonesia so you have both the Navy and the Air Force fighting over who get's what.
> 
> Also, @HellFireIndo
> 
> Keep in mind that all weapons purchases (yes, even Eastern ones) is more complicated than just buying something from Carrefour. There's always strings attached and there's always going to be an angry, righteous politician around the corner who will raise hell when what you're doing isn't fitting their agenda.



Well i am maybe part of your political opponnent though, as i am always giving push for the hardy and ready to win army is must be supported by heavy cavalry units, lots of cavalry and mechanized formation. As my self and the clique around me is not fond of small team elite action supported by plethora of uber tech stuff like flying drones, ugv and thetered radar balloons and playing delta force action, considering the basic armaments of our armies is still lacking, severely lacking. I am all for the build up basic good conventional army, where the artillery is king and cavalry is the queen and our mobile air cavalry guarding the rear and supporting the lines. Well, you got the points about there is minuscule possibility of Type 99 landing is almost zero and else, but to put credible defense for the country as large as Indonesia you need kind of expeditionary Army units large enough to be capable to give punch and mobile enough to be deployable at any given times. Thats why the formation of new type of armor and arty had become the cornerstone of our army build up in the last decade. 

For OPM case, i see brimob should be utilized more than what they had doing today. Politically, push the army to the field there is incorrect.


----------



## Chestnut

Marine Rouge said:


> Well i am maybe part of your political opponnent though, as i am always giving push for the hardy and ready to win army is must be supported by heavy cavalry units, lots of cavalry and mechanized formation. As my self and the clique around me is not fond of small team elite action supported by plethora of uber tech stuff like flying drones, ugv and thetered radar balloons and playing delta force action, considering the basic armaments of our armies is still lacking, severely lacking. I am all for the build up basic good conventional army, where the artillery is king and cavalry is the queen and our mobile air cavalry guarding the rear and supporting the lines. Well, you got the points about there is minuscule possibility of Type 99 landing is almost zero and else, but to put credible defense for the country as large as Indonesia you need kind of expeditionary Army units large enough to be capable to give punch and mobile enough to be deployable at any given times. Thats why the formation of new type of armor and arty had become the cornerstone of our army build up in the last decade.
> 
> For OPM case, i see brimob should be utilized more than what they had doing today. Politically, push the army to the field there is incorrect.



Having large scale formations of armor does not mean it's a very credible deterrent, why do you think a lot of people laugh at Arab armies with their huge armor forces yet respect places like Singapore or Israel? This isn't the 1980's, there's a reason why all competent armies are going away from heavy armor and more towards smart weapons and rapidly deployable forces. Talking with my counterparts from abroad I can guarantee no one is actually threatened by the current MEF buildup strategy. Diplomatic concerns sure, but people like me who do this stuff for a living know that what we're doing currently is not in any way a credible deterrent.

To put it into perspective, it wont be hard for an F-35 to launch a Joint Strike Missile at an armored column driving through the Javan countryside (because where else could you actually deploy them). Whereas it would be significantly harder for them to track an MRAP type vehicle driving through the dense jungle, or hell even low flying helicopters using terrain masking.

To summarize, our geography does not allow us to field large, armor based, formations. It is simply not a good way to invest our budget into and thank god a lot of officers are starting to realize this.

We need more amphibious ships and helicopters. We need drones, CAS, and air transportable artillery. We need AT, SINCGARS, PRR's, and better protective equipment.

We are not a flat country and we should be fielding more rapidly deployable assets instead of insisting on heavy armor. This whole armor hardon just smells of politics and not of actual defense needs.

I am willing to agree that we need better arty (hell we should standardize on 1 155mm platform and 1 105mm platform) but you can forget about tanks or heavy AFV's. If anything we need to standardize our light trucks instead of fielding 4 different vehicles (Komodo, Sherpa, Land Rover, Vamtac.) or better SAMs and radars.

Also, you might not like small unit tactics and deployment of surgical strikes, but the reality is that strategy works in regards to COIN and has been tried and tested for years now.

Facts don't care about your feelings.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Chestnut said:


> We really don't need anymore armored vehicles. The plan for additional Leopard 2's were scrapped because of that and there are elements within the Army resisting the purchase of the Pandur II's and Kaplan Tigers. All three of those were a certain high ranking officer's scheme and he basically only did it because he was getting commissions. (I'm not going to name names.)
> 
> A cornerstone of Gen. Andika's strategy is adding drones, UGV's (I was actually a part of the team that studied the idea of adding UGV's as a battalion level asset), helicopters, and integrating CAS with infantry. This is great because hey, surprise, we're not in the cold war anymore and T-72's aren't rushing through the Fulda Gap and Type-99's aren't going to land in Java. Essentially he wants the Army to fight smarter not harder.



While i can't assure you whether my opinion make sense or not (in our defense requirement POV), i think just one more batch of Leo 2 acquisition is a good thing, at least some upgraded (2A6/RI level at least) second-hand one from European countries (Netherlands?), 200 of them is already good enough, but 106 is not really an optimal figure if there's somehow a really urgent situation requiring these cats, 100 more Leo 2s will only be 1 billion USD top, to cover our need for 20 years to come. Even when there's some collusion going on with the Pandur 2 and Kaplan Tiger program, i think if we did got some expertise and capability to build armored vehicles on our own, then as a taxpayer, i'll still be fine with it.

It's actually interesting that the Army did plan for such a program, i thought they'll wait until they finish with the standardization of infantry equipment (rifles, attachments, helmet, armors,gadgets, new camo), basic modernization etc.... but apparently they will go all-out for MEF 3 Army modernization it seems? I've never thought that UGV will be a thing for the Army, considering how conservative older officers are, as they often deny basic modern equipment for the soldiers, let alone prioritizing ground drones? I recently realized that, letting technology do most of the works and humans simply have to figure out how utilize it the best way, is the key to victory for most of the history, why charge directly at the enemy if you can bomb them from far away safe position and still get better result with it? I might be a hollywood propaganda victim, but i'm inspired by the depiction of how modernized army operate, having many tools like Attack Chopper, Drones, Military Satellites and CAS aircrafts make the job done better and faster with less casualty.



Chestnut said:


> Special Forces supported by drones, ground surveillance aircraft, ELINT aircraft, EW aircraft, and CAS would basically put OPM operations at a hilarious standstill. There's no need to send regular army battalions when a small teams with good support can do the job as well with better results. This is what the David Petraeus did in Afghanistan as a part of his COIN strategy and it went spectacularly well until he got sacked over cheating on his wife.



This is almost exactly what i imagined, albeit specifically in Papua's case, there will be less CAS involved to avoid diplomatic backlash from _neighboring country. _OPM is not only a group of people, but they are also an ideology, a mindset, and we can't outright kill it. Even if we successfully formulated doctrine to militarily eliminate OPM armed struggle, doing it too harshly and without concern of the general Papuan public, will only gave birth to more OPMs than we kill, so we must be careful in our conduct. Advanced military assets like Drones, electronic ground surveillance, or even satellite imagery, will pinpoint the exact location of these bandits, the regular troops will occupy and surround the area, the elite Raiders will hunt them and preferably push them back into a narrow area, and the Special Force will deliver the killing blow. (btw, David Petraeus? that name sounds strangely familiar, perhaps i heard it in news few years ago)

I know how complicated and politically influenced defense business could be, i have gone through many, many thing in life.......and Su 35 is still not here yet. Although there are politically and personal financial influenced decisions made by our defense policymakers, for now, it is getting better post-suharto era, where that damned suharto child corrupting defense budget like it's her birthday cake. But, every country in the world did buy weapons with some political motivation along the road, be it personal lobby, or for diplomatic gains, i'm fine with anything that's good for the Military as it also indirectly good for me. I believe we are heading towards the better in terms of professionalism within the military, defense ministry and defense industry, we just have to wait a little bit to really notice the difference. Politics and corrupt people are eternal and universal, but professionalism while hard to attain, tend to last long.


----------



## Chestnut

@Marine Rouge

If you still want SOME armor assets then the Navy should really be looking at these. The JHSV's is perfect for Indonesia as it can rapidly deploy Amphibious combat units and was basically designed for island hopping operations. 

Several JHSV's with organic arty, AT, and medium armor assets supported by an LPD/LHD's carrying an organic helicopter wing whilst datalinked to an Air Force wing with ground surveillance, ELINT/SIGINT, EW, and CAS planes can guarantee our defense needs more than 500 Leopard 2's.


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> Having large scale formations of armor does not mean it's a very credible deterrent, why do you think a lot of people laugh at Arab armies with their huge armor forces yet respect places like Singapore or Israel? This isn't the 1980's, there's a reason why all competent armies are going away from heavy armor and more towards smart weapons and rapidly deployable forces. Talking with my counterparts from abroad I can guarantee no one is actually threatened by the current MEF buildup strategy. Diplomatic concerns sure, but people like me who do this stuff for a living know that what we're doing currently is not in any way a credible deterrent.
> 
> To put it into perspective, it wont be hard for an F-35 to launch a Joint Strike Missile at an armored column driving through the Javan countryside (because where else could you actually deploy them). Whereas it would be significantly harder for them to track an MRAP type vehicle driving through the dense jungle, or hell even low flying helicopters using terrain masking.
> 
> To summarize, our geography does not allow us to field large, armor based, formations. It is simply not a good way to invest our budget into and thank god a lot of officers are starting to realize this.
> 
> We need more amphibious ships and helicopters. We need drones, CAS, and air transportable artillery. We need AT, SINCGARS, PRR's, and better protective equipment.
> 
> We are not a flat country and we should be fielding more rapidly deployable assets instead of insisting on heavy armor. This whole armor hardon just smells of politics and not of actual defense needs.
> 
> I am willing to agree that we need better arty (hell we should standardize on 1 155mm platform and 1 105mm platform) but you can forget about tanks or heavy AFV's. If anything we need to standardize our light trucks instead of fielding 4 different vehicles (Komodo, Sherpa, Land Rover, Vamtac.) or better SAMs and radars.
> 
> Also, you might not like small unit tactics and deployment of surgical strikes, but the reality is that strategy works in regards to COIN and has been tried and tested for years now.
> 
> Facts don't care about your feelings.



Facts, Israel and Singapore maintain large armor formation within their ranks, so with the US of A, only Western European like Netherland and UK trying to downsized their armor formation in all with the reduced funds available for the army to secure funding for Air Force. BUT the other like Poland, Turkey, Romania, French and even Germany is in re equip programme and induct more heavier armor and cavalry. 

All in all COIN is only ever worked against unconventional enemy weaker than you and intend to fight against you in unlinear manner. They will not and never worked against peer or in our cases more better armed and equipped adversaries. Heck even fighting against ISIS in Iraq, US of A need to fielding their conventional units of Marines corps armed with conventional arms. You can even related the siege of Marawi with the needs of adequate armor and punch. This is not FEELING but FACTS!!!


----------



## Chestnut

HellFireIndo said:


> While i can't assure you whether my opinion make sense or not (in our defense requirement POV), i think just one more batch of Leo 2 acquisition is a good thing, at least some upgraded (2A6/RI level at least) second-hand one from European countries (Netherlands?), 200 of them is already good enough, but 106 is not really an optimal figure if there's somehow a really urgent situation requiring these cats, 100 more Leo 2s will only be 1 billion USD top, to cover our need for 20 years to come. Even when there's some collusion going on with the Pandur 2 and Kaplan Tiger program, i think if we did got some expertise and capability to build armored vehicles on our own, then as a taxpayer, i'll still be fine with it.
> 
> It's actually interesting that the Army did plan for such a program, i thought they'll wait until they finish with the standardization of infantry equipment (rifles, attachments, helmet, armors,gadgets, new camo), basic modernization etc.... but apparently they will go all-out for MEF 3 Army modernization it seems? I've never thought that UGV will be a thing for the Army, considering how conservative older officers are, as they often deny basic modern equipment for the soldiers, let alone prioritizing ground drones? I recently realized that, letting technology do most of the works and humans simply have to figure out how utilize it the best way, is the key to victory for most of the history, why charge directly at the enemy if you can bomb them from far away safe position and still get better result with it? I might be a hollywood propaganda victim, but i'm inspired by the depiction of how modernized army operate, having many tools like Attack Chopper, Drones, Military Satellites and CAS aircrafts make the job done better and faster with less casualty.
> 
> 
> 
> This is almost exactly what i imagined, albeit specifically in Papua's case, there will be less CAS involved to avoid diplomatic backlash from _neighboring country. _OPM is not only a group of people, but they are also an ideology, a mindset, and we can't outright kill it. Even if we successfully formulated doctrine to militarily eliminate OPM armed struggle, doing it too harshly and without concern of the general Papuan public, will only gave birth to more OPMs than we kill, so we must be careful in our conduct. Advanced military assets like Drones, electronic ground surveillance, or even satellite imagery, will pinpoint the exact location of these bandits, the regular troops will occupy and surround the area, the elite Raiders will hunt them and preferably push them back into a narrow area, and the Special Force will deliver the killing blow. (btw, David Petraeus? that name sounds strangely familiar, perhaps i heard it in news few years ago)



Leopard 2's aren't entirely useless, but our money should be invested in getting smarter weapons and force multipliers.

And yeah it surprised me as well when Andika announced his plans, because it's basically a complete 180 from what his predecessors. He's really not a conservative at all and my most memorable thing about him was when he basically restructured and disband several army administrative commands to make it more efficient. One funny thing that got a lot of staff workers riled up was when he forced everyone in the Army to conduct daily morning PT sessions instead of the old Tuesday and Friday sessions (courtesy of Norwich University it seems haha). I am honestly glad he's in charge and getting rid of all the skeletons in the closet, give me hope honestly.

Andika's philosophy is simple, taking our geography into account he is restructuring the entire army to support the needs of the basic infantryman (Essentially taking what he learned from the US military and adopting it to our needs). This means drones, UGV's, optics, radios, better PPE (armor and helmets), better training, standardizing on a basic truck platform, more helicopters, and improving inter branch coordination. He is also getting rid of a lot of armored vehicles (the M113's especially, you guys have no idea the amount of problems they cause) and replacing them with lighter counterparts.



Marine Rouge said:


> Facts, Israel and Singapore maintain large armor formation within their ranks, so with the US of A, only Western European like Netherland and UK trying to downsized their armor formation in all with the reduced funds available for the army to secure funding for Air Force. BUT the other like Poland, Turkey, Romania, French and even Germany is in re equip programme and induct more heavier armor and cavalry.
> 
> All in all COIN is only ever worked against unconventional enemy weaker than you and intend to fight against you in unlinear manner. They will not and never worked against peer or in our cases more better armed and equipped adversaries. Heck even fighting against ISIS in Iraq, US of A need to fielding their conventional units of Marines corps armed with conventional arms. You can even related the siege of Marawi with the needs of adequate armor and punch. This is not FEELING but FACTS!!!



Singapore fields more than half of it's armor assets abroad in the US, Europe, and Australia. Israel keeps the majority of it's Merkavas in deep storage.

Europe has to share a land border with the Russians, we don't. Europe is one giant flat continent, we're not. Alot of those countries are also investing in AT assets (MMP, Javelin, etc.) more so than full on tanks.

If you don't already realize, we are currently orienting towards COIN. And even if we are in a peer-2-peer conflict, air and naval power is the name of the game. The last peer war was Desert Storm and you can already see how that ended when coalition air power completely decimated Iraqi armor and air defense.

If you want to stop the Liaoning and her support fleet from crossing into our EEZ, you're going to need a lot of Air/Ground launched AShM's supported by AWACS, MPA's, and ELINT/SIGINT assets. Korporal Jupri and his tank crew can do heck-all in that situation.

All those Leopard 2's that you want is basically going to be Q-5 food, that is the reality of modern warfare.

That is facts, not feelings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jatosint

Chestnut said:


> Leopard 2's aren't entirely useless, but our money should be invested in getting smarter weapons and force multipliers.
> 
> And yeah it surprised me as well when Andika announced his plans, because it's basically a complete 180 from what his predecessors. He's really not a conservative at all and my most memorable thing about him was when he basically restructured and disband several army administrative commands to make it more efficient. One funny thing that got a lot of staff workers riled up was when he forced everyone in the Army to conduct daily morning PT sessions instead of the old Tuesday and Friday sessions (courtesy of Norwich University it seems haha). I am honestly glad he's in charge and getting rid of all the skeletons in the closet, give me hope honestly.
> 
> Andika's philosophy is simple, taking our geography into account he is restructuring the entire army to support the needs of the basic infantryman (Essentially taking what he learned from the US military and adopting it to our needs). This means drones, UGV's, optics, radios, better PPE (armor and helmets), better training, standardizing on a basic truck platform, more helicopters, and improving inter branch coordination. He is also getting rid of a lot of armored vehicles (the M113's especially, you guys have no idea the amount of problems they cause) and replacing them with lighter counterparts.
> 
> 
> 
> Singapore fields more than half of it's armor assets abroad in the US, Europe, and Australia. Israel keeps the majority of it's Merkavas in deep storage.
> 
> Europe has to share a land border with the Russians, we don't. Europe is one giant flat continent, we're not. Alot of those countries are also investing in AT assets (MMP, Javelin, etc.) more so than full on tanks.
> 
> If you don't already realize, we are currently orienting towards COIN. And even if we are in a peer-2-peer conflict, air and naval power is the name of the game. The last peer war was Desert Storm and you can already see how that ended when coalition air power completely decimated Iraqi armor and air defense.
> 
> If you want to stop the Liaoning and her support fleet from crossing into our EEZ, you're going to need a lot of Air/Ground launched AShM's supported by AWACS, MPA's, and ELINT/SIGINT assets. Korporal Jupri and his tank crew can do heck-all in that situation.
> 
> All those Leopard 2's that you want is basically going to be Q-5 food, that is the reality of modern warfare.
> 
> That is facts, not feelings.



Bukan Leo-nya yang gk cocok dengan kondisi geografi Indonesia, mas/mba nya aja yang mikirnya MBT cuma kepake di open filed macem gurun atau dataran luas. MBT juga sangat berguna buat urban warfare, liat kasus Suriah, Irak, sampai Marawi. MBT jadi spearhead buat infantri. Kombinasi mobilitas, firepower, sama protectionnya gk bisa digantiin sama heavy infantry with ATGM. Oh dan kita juga punya perbatasan darat luas di kalimantan kalau anda lupa.


Mas/mba nya juga bilang MBT gk berguna karena gk bisa ngapa-ngapain ngadepin Liaoning/F35.........YA IYALAH LEO 2 ITU KAN MBT, bukan platform ASUW apalagi AAW. Saya malah bakal kaget kalau Leo 2 bisa ngapa-ngapain Liaoning/F35

Kalau kayak gini cara bandingin berguna tidaknya sebuah alutsista mah mas/mba sama aja nelen omongan sendiri. Itu semua aset darat yang mas/mba bilang macem UGV, well equipped well trained infantry, standardized truck/MRAP/4x4 juga gak bakal guna kalau lawan Liaoning/F35.

Kasus MBT Iraq dibabat habis koalisi kok malah nyalahin MBT-nya, ya yang salah AU dan Arhanud AD-nya lah, itu tugas mereka buat ngasih air cover ke elemen kavaleri, bukan malah jadi MBT-nya yang gk guna, where's your logic dude??

Dan lagi walaupun kerjaan utama TNI masih seputar COIN, masa anda mau stuck disitu dan punya militer kapabilitasnya cuma sekedar buat COIN? Bahkan COIN-pun udah bisa jadi urban warfare macem Marawi yang jelas-jelas perlu elemen lapis baja.

Saya kira kebanyakan orang infantry-strong, ternyata ada juga yg AU/AL strong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HellFireIndo

Chestnut said:


> Leopard 2's aren't entirely useless, but our money should be invested in getting smarter weapons and force multipliers.
> 
> And yeah it surprised me as well when Andika announced his plans, because it's basically a complete 180 from what his predecessors. He's really not a conservative at all and my most memorable thing about him was when he basically restructured and disband several army administrative commands to make it more efficient. One funny thing that got a lot of staff workers riled up was when he forced everyone in the Army to conduct daily morning PT sessions instead of the old Tuesday and Friday sessions (courtesy of Norwich University it seems haha). I am honestly glad he's in charge and getting rid of all the skeletons in the closet, give me hope honestly.
> 
> Andika's philosophy is simple, taking our geography into account he is restructuring the entire army to support the needs of the basic infantryman (Essentially taking what he learned from the US military and adopting it to our needs). This means drones, UGV's, optics, radios, better PPE (armor and helmets), better training, standardizing on a basic truck platform, more helicopters, and improving inter branch coordination. He is also getting rid of a lot of armored vehicles (the M113's especially, you guys have no idea the amount of problems they cause) and replacing them with lighter counterparts.
> 
> 
> 
> Singapore fields more than half of it's armor assets abroad in the US, Europe, and Australia. Israel keeps the majority of it's Merkavas in deep storage.
> 
> Europe has to share a land border with the Russians, we don't. Europe is one giant flat continent, we're not. Alot of those countries are also investing in AT assets (MMP, Javelin, etc.) more so than full on tanks.
> 
> If you don't already realize, we are currently orienting towards COIN. And even if we are in a peer-2-peer conflict, air and naval power is the name of the game. The last peer war was Desert Storm and you can already see how that ended when coalition air power completely decimated Iraqi armor and air defense.
> 
> If you want to stop the Liaoning and her support fleet from crossing into our EEZ, you're going to need a lot of Air/Ground launched AShM's supported by AWACS, MPA's, and ELINT/SIGINT assets. Korporal Jupri and his tank crew can do heck-all in that situation.
> 
> All those Leopard 2's that you want is basically going to be Q-5 food, that is the reality of modern warfare.
> 
> That is facts, not feelings.



General Andika Perkasa, Hendropriyono's son-in-law? the current Army Chief-of-Staff... the last time i heard about him is my circle gossiping about his rapid promotion lately, but now you told me about his programs, i think it's good to hear that he is a competent and reformist officer. In the past, i disliked my perceived "passiveness" of the US Military doctrine, of how it relies on expensive technology too much, but now it's clear that they have all the experiences, weapons and doctrines that we can absorbs and implement into our military, they are the prime template for modern militaries to take example from. We must pursue 155mm artillery platform even harder, both self-propelled and towed, i think CAESARs are good enough, and we need more of them, 128 units maybe? for towed, i really wanted the M777 as our main towed artillery model, certainly it one of the best out there in it's class.

I will be glad if Gen. Andika did implement his program throughoutly, especially the modernization of infantry so it will be up to NATO standart, in training, personnel equipment and capability. It will be interesting to see this new TNI, but i will be glad if they maintain this 450,000+ personnel number, it has been stagnant for decades and i won't like a cut in numbers for the sake of trimming up. Higher defense spending percentage will be a great thing, at least it would help fix many thing caused by lack of budget, among them is military R&D and available acquisition budget at times. There are many lacking things inside the military like the lack of AT assets (the more serious one, tired of RPGs), honestly, thinking about it, these things are more versatile, effective and economical, as the lost of a Javelin fireteam is much less costly in monetary and morale than a million dollars battle tank destroyed in one AT shot. More choppers, especially the like of Apaches and Chinooks is essential thing, as the Army lacked in heli numbers and still too few of "heavy-class" class like these two, Army's mobility and firepower can be tremendously improved by having more of these and using them in the most effective way as an Air Cavalry.

The most curious part, the UGV ground drones, Mr. @Chestnut , can you elaborate more about this? of how this component and technology could be implemented into the Army? how will the infantry doctrine changed with it's implementation?
Is the UGV will be something like this? can you explain it?

I really wanted to talk about the Navy and the Air Force, but talking about them is always complicated, unlike the Army whose change is noticeable in shorter period of time and there's always to talk about the Army. Navy and Air Force business are certainly more long-term and any change take longer time to be noticeable. What we can only do when we talk about them is fun what-if discussions, project progression and reviewing the fleets, and there's always to many "will" and "what-ifs" in it.

But i like to discuss about Navy and Air Force tho.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Chestnut,

M113 itu diakuisisi sebagai stop gap untuk memenuhi kebutuhan APC roda rantai kita. 
Kita butuh hampir 1300 unit APC seperti M113 ini. Dibeli bekas karena harganya bersahabat buat anggaran, bisa beli lebih banyak. Karena dibeli dalam keadaan bekas ya iyalah pasti ada problem. Barang baru pun juga ada problem, apalagi yang bekas. Kalo ranpur nggak ada problem, teknisi harwat nganggur nggak ada kerjaan. Leopard nggak akan dibeli lagi, jumlah 103 biji itu cukup.

Jadi nanti 1 kompi kavmek nurut hitungan saya bakal diisi 1 Leopard buat komandan, 4 harimau, 12 m113 atau yang sejenis, 1 ambulans, 1 kendaraan derek, 2 spaag.

Apache, chinook dan bell memang mau ditambah, tunggu aja.

HellfireIndo,

Caesar bakal lebih dari itu, tapi bertahap belinya.


----------



## Chestnut

LunarSteam said:


> Bukan Leo-nya yang gk cocok dengan kondisi geografi Indonesia, mas/mba nya aja yang mikirnya MBT cuma kepake di open filed macem gurun atau dataran luas. MBT juga sangat berguna buat urban warfare, liat kasus Suriah, Irak, sampai Marawi. MBT jadi spearhead buat infantri. Kombinasi mobilitas, firepower, sama protectionnya gk bisa digantiin sama heavy infantry with ATGM. Oh dan kita juga punya perbatasan darat luas di kalimantan kalau anda lupa.
> 
> 
> Mas/mba nya juga bilang MBT gk berguna karena gk bisa ngapa-ngapain ngadepin Liaoning/F35.........YA IYALAH LEO 2 ITU KAN MBT, bukan platform ASUW apalagi AAW. Saya malah bakal kaget kalau Leo 2 bisa ngapa-ngapain Liaoning/F35
> 
> Kalau kayak gini cara bandingin berguna tidaknya sebuah alutsista mah mas/mba sama aja nelen omongan sendiri. Itu semua aset darat yang mas/mba bilang macem UGV, well equipped well trained infantry, standardized truck/MRAP/4x4 juga gak bakal guna kalau lawan Liaoning/F35.
> 
> Kasus MBT Iraq dibabat habis koalisi kok malah nyalahin MBT-nya, ya yang salah AU dan Arhanud AD-nya lah, itu tugas mereka buat ngasih air cover ke elemen kavaleri, bukan malah jadi MBT-nya yang gk guna, where's your logic dude??
> 
> Dan lagi walaupun kerjaan utama TNI masih seputar COIN, masa anda mau stuck disitu dan punya militer kapabilitasnya cuma sekedar buat COIN? Bahkan COIN-pun udah bisa jadi urban warfare macem Marawi yang jelas-jelas perlu elemen lapis baja.
> 
> Saya kira kebanyakan orang infantry-strong, ternyata ada juga yg AU/AL strong



I hope you realize the reason why MBT's were fielded in Iraq was because they didn't have anything in the 30m-40mm autocannon range for infantry support. They weren't supposed to be used in and around the cities. I can send you the 6000 page Iraq War report that you can read through if you still don't believe me why they were a bad idea. Also, you know another good example of why you shouldn't take MBT's to urban areas? Grozny. Even in Syria you have a bunch of T-72's and Leopard 2 getting blown up by Kornets and RPG-29's. MBT's aren't made for close quarter combat, they were pressed for the role because there wasn't anything else that could fulfill them.

The Kalimantan border is hilly, dense, with few roadways. There's not a lot of places there an MBT can operate. You're not going to need MBT's when a couple of guys with Javelins can do the job a lot better and more efficiently.

And I also hope you realize that I said what we needed were SAMs and AShM's and not just less MBT's. Because so far apart from HellFireIndo almost everyone else here is having trouble reading (or should I say swallowing) what I post. Keep in mind I work for the Defense Industry here, I don't really care what looks cool or what's looks like the best stuff. Yet what I do care about is what would work well for us in the most cost effective and efficient way possible. I am not lying when I say that our military has a lot of problems that needs to be fixed and certain people currently aren't even doing anything to fix it. Jangan terus2an hayalan and look at the bigger picture.

Also you should know that our country's actual decision makers have long regarded that the most plausible coming conflict right now is a Marawi type situation, followed by naval intrusions from our neighbors. You don't need MBT's for that. You need a competent Air Force, Navy, and well supported small unit teams.




Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Chestnut,
> 
> M113 itu diakuisisi sebagai stop gap untuk memenuhi kebutuhan APC roda rantai kita.
> Kita butuh hampir 1300 unit APC seperti M113 ini. Dibeli bekas karena harganya bersahabat buat anggaran, bisa beli lebih banyak. Karena dibeli dalam keadaan bekas ya iyalah pasti ada problem. Barang baru pun juga ada problem, apalagi yang bekas. Kalo ranpur nggak ada problem, teknisi harwat nganggur nggak ada kerjaan. Leopard nggak akan dibeli lagi, jumlah 103 biji itu cukup.
> 
> Jadi nanti 1 kompi kavmek nurut hitungan saya bakal diisi 1 Leopard buat komandan, 4 harimau, 12 m113 atau yang sejenis, 1 ambulans, 1 kendaraan derek, 2 spaag.
> 
> Apache, chinook dan bell memang mau ditambah, tunggu aja.
> 
> HellfireIndo,
> 
> Caesar bakal lebih dari itu, tapi bertahap belinya.



Oh boy where do I start. I'm just gonna drop a few bombshells on you guys.

The M113's are more than likely going to be retired, the army simply doesn't like them and found that keeping them in service is going to cost just as much as just buying something new. The entire reason they were there isn't a stop-gap, but rather something else.

Also, Pusenkav refused the M113 because they were too problematic to operate, they ended up giving them to the Infantry.



Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Jadi nanti 1 kompi kavmek nurut hitungan saya bakal diisi 1 Leopard buat komandan, 4 harimau, 12 m113 atau yang sejenis, 1 ambulans, 1 kendaraan derek, 2 spaag.



The decision to procure the Kaplan was political in nature, they would rather just operate the Leopard 2's and Marders and be done with it. There are certain things about the Kaplan that Pusenkav found that made it unsuitable for Indonesian use, why do you think it's taking so long to come into service?



Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Apache, chinook dan bell memang mau ditambah, tunggu aja.



The Chinook is likely not going to happen, they found that it was too expensive and that you could do the same job with 2 Mi-17's and while still having a similar operational cost. Last I checked they were going with another batch of Mi-17's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## radialv

Svantana said:


>


Side view pics after instalation please[emoji120][emoji120], can't wait to see this awesome warship in full combat mode

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

Pindad new polymer pistol, named Pindad Armo. It is based on Tanfoglio Force, which in turn was a copy and modification of CZ-75/CZ-85.

Armo V1 with 9,2 cm barrel length, 16 rounds, 780 grams weight






Armo V2 with 11,2 cm barrel length, 16 rounds, 895 grams weight





Armo V3 with 12,1 cm barrel length, 19 rounds, 1003 grams weight

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jatosint

Chestnut said:


> I hope you realize the reason why MBT's were fielded in Iraq was because they didn't have anything in the 30m-40mm autocannon range for infantry support. They weren't supposed to be used in and around the cities. I can send you the 6000 page Iraq War report that you can read through if you still don't believe me why they were a bad idea. Also, you know another good example of why you shouldn't take MBT's to urban areas? Grozny. Even in Syria you have a bunch of T-72's and Leopard 2 getting blown up by Kornets and RPG-29's. MBT's aren't made for close quarter combat, they were pressed for the role because there wasn't anything else that could fulfill them.
> 
> The Kalimantan border is hilly, dense, with few roadways. There's not a lot of places there an MBT can operate. You're not going to need MBT's when a couple of guys with Javelins can do the job a lot better and more efficiently.
> 
> And I also hope you realize that I said what we needed were SAMs and AShM's and not just less MBT's. Because so far apart from HellFireIndo almost everyone else here is having trouble reading (or should I say swallowing) what I post. Keep in mind I work for the Defense Industry here, I don't really care what looks cool or what's looks like the best stuff. Yet what I do care about is what would work well for us in the most cost effective and efficient way possible. I am not lying when I say that our military has a lot of problems that needs to be fixed and certain people currently aren't even doing anything to fix it. Jangan terus2an hayalan and look at the bigger picture.
> 
> Also you should know that our country's actual decision makers have long regarded that the most plausible coming conflict right now is a Marawi type situation, followed by naval intrusions from our neighbors. You don't need MBT's for that. You need a competent Air Force, Navy, and well supported small unit teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy where do I start. I'm just gonna drop a few bombshells on you guys.
> 
> The M113's are more than likely going to be retired, the army simply doesn't like them and found that keeping them in service is going to cost just as much as just buying something new. The entire reason they were there isn't a stop-gap, but rather something else.
> 
> Also, Pusenkav refused the M113 because they were too problematic to operate, they ended up giving them to the Infantry.
> 
> 
> 
> The decision to procure the Kaplan was political in nature, they would rather just operate the Leopard 2's and Marders and be done with it. There are certain things about the Kaplan that Pusenkav found that made it unsuitable for Indonesian use, why do you think it's taking so long to come into service?
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinook is likely not going to happen, they found that it was too expensive and that you could do the same job with 2 Mi-17's and while still having a similar operational cost. Last I checked they were going with another batch of Mi-17's.



Can you give me the name of the report? I'd love to read it since all the other reports/articles that i read (from RAND, USMC, and US Army itself) stated that heavy-armor like tank still has enduring utility in urban warfare. But yes, of course, tanks are only effective when they are protected by other elements especially infantry


----------



## Chestnut

LunarSteam said:


> Can you give me the name of the report? I'd love to read it since all the other reports/articles that i read (from RAND, USMC, and US Army itself) stated that heavy-armor like tank still has enduring utility in urban warfare. But yes, of course, tanks are only effective when they are protected by other elements especially infantry



If you have a throwaway email I can send it to you. It's a paid report by the US Army War College so you really cant find it anywhere.


----------



## Mahakam

@Chestnut many thanks for the good reading. Please elaborate more about our current TNI situation and what to expect later.


----------



## striver44

Chestnut said:


> Leopard 2's aren't entirely useless, but our money should be invested in getting smarter weapons and force multipliers.
> 
> And yeah it surprised me as well when Andika announced his plans, because it's basically a complete 180 from what his predecessors. He's really not a conservative at all and my most memorable thing about him was when he basically restructured and disband several army administrative commands to make it more efficient. One funny thing that got a lot of staff workers riled up was when he forced everyone in the Army to conduct daily morning PT sessions instead of the old Tuesday and Friday sessions (courtesy of Norwich University it seems haha). I am honestly glad he's in charge and getting rid of all the skeletons in the closet, give me hope honestly.
> 
> Andika's philosophy is simple, taking our geography into account he is restructuring the entire army to support the needs of the basic infantryman (Essentially taking what he learned from the US military and adopting it to our needs). This means drones, UGV's, optics, radios, better PPE (armor and helmets), better training, standardizing on a basic truck platform, more helicopters, and improving inter branch coordination. He is also getting rid of a lot of armored vehicles (the M113's especially, you guys have no idea the amount of problems they cause) and replacing them with lighter counterparts.
> 
> 
> 
> Singapore fields more than half of it's armor assets abroad in the US, Europe, and Australia. Israel keeps the majority of it's Merkavas in deep storage.
> 
> Europe has to share a land border with the Russians, we don't. Europe is one giant flat continent, we're not. Alot of those countries are also investing in AT assets (MMP, Javelin, etc.) more so than full on tanks.
> 
> If you don't already realize, we are currently orienting towards COIN. And even if we are in a peer-2-peer conflict, air and naval power is the name of the game. The last peer war was Desert Storm and you can already see how that ended when coalition air power completely decimated Iraqi armor and air defense.
> 
> If you want to stop the Liaoning and her support fleet from crossing into our EEZ, you're going to need a lot of Air/Ground launched AShM's supported by AWACS, MPA's, and ELINT/SIGINT assets. Korporal Jupri and his tank crew can do heck-all in that situation.
> 
> All those Leopard 2's that you want is basically going to be Q-5 food, that is the reality of modern warfare.
> 
> That is facts, not feelings.


Finally someone who understand.

What we need mostly is lots of jets,lots of advanxed anti ship missiles and its launching platforms (ships,submarine) and supporting hardware (AWACS,ELINT,SIGINT,etc)

Believe me there will be no ww2 era massive army maneuver in such an island country



LunarSteam said:


> Bukan Leo-nya yang gk cocok dengan kondisi geografi Indonesia, mas/mba nya aja yang mikirnya MBT cuma kepake di open filed macem gurun atau dataran luas. MBT juga sangat berguna buat urban warfare, liat kasus Suriah, Irak, sampai Marawi. MBT jadi spearhead buat infantri. Kombinasi mobilitas, firepower, sama protectionnya gk bisa digantiin sama heavy infantry with ATGM. Oh dan kita juga punya perbatasan darat luas di kalimantan kalau anda lupa.
> 
> 
> Mas/mba nya juga bilang MBT gk berguna karena gk bisa ngapa-ngapain ngadepin Liaoning/F35.........YA IYALAH LEO 2 ITU KAN MBT, bukan platform ASUW apalagi AAW. Saya malah bakal kaget kalau Leo 2 bisa ngapa-ngapain Liaoning/F35
> 
> Kalau kayak gini cara bandingin berguna tidaknya sebuah alutsista mah mas/mba sama aja nelen omongan sendiri. Itu semua aset darat yang mas/mba bilang macem UGV, well equipped well trained infantry, standardized truck/MRAP/4x4 juga gak bakal guna kalau lawan Liaoning/F35.
> 
> Kasus MBT Iraq dibabat habis koalisi kok malah nyalahin MBT-nya, ya yang salah AU dan Arhanud AD-nya lah, itu tugas mereka buat ngasih air cover ke elemen kavaleri, bukan malah jadi MBT-nya yang gk guna, where's your logic dude??
> 
> Dan lagi walaupun kerjaan utama TNI masih seputar COIN, masa anda mau stuck disitu dan punya militer kapabilitasnya cuma sekedar buat COIN? Bahkan COIN-pun udah bisa jadi urban warfare macem Marawi yang jelas-jelas perlu elemen lapis baja.
> 
> Saya kira kebanyakan orang infantry-strong, ternyata ada juga yg AU/AL strong


I think the firepower from a 105mm gun from kaplan is enough to punch through concrete. And although im a big fan of mbt. I must admit that our geography didnt support for more numbers of mbt.

Urban warfare lessons from the middle east in particular israeli operations in lebanon shows that infantry equipped with mobile/light support weapons (ie. Rpg,recoiless rifles,) did most of the job sweeping through enemy territory, sometimes walking through buildings (mouse holing). This combined with drones, and tactical air assets proved to be a deadly force.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Chestnut said:


> I hope you realize the reason why MBT's were fielded in Iraq was because they didn't have anything in the 30m-40mm autocannon range for infantry support. They weren't supposed to be used in and around the cities. I can send you the 6000 page Iraq War report that you can read through if you still don't believe me why they were a bad idea. Also, you know another good example of why you shouldn't take MBT's to urban areas? Grozny. Even in Syria you have a bunch of T-72's and Leopard 2 getting blown up by Kornets and RPG-29's. MBT's aren't made for close quarter combat, they were pressed for the role because there wasn't anything else that could fulfill them.
> 
> The Kalimantan border is hilly, dense, with few roadways. There's not a lot of places there an MBT can operate. You're not going to need MBT's when a couple of guys with Javelins can do the job a lot better and more efficiently.
> 
> And I also hope you realize that I said what we needed were SAMs and AShM's and not just less MBT's. Because so far apart from HellFireIndo almost everyone else here is having trouble reading (or should I say swallowing) what I post. Keep in mind I work for the Defense Industry here, I don't really care what looks cool or what's looks like the best stuff. Yet what I do care about is what would work well for us in the most cost effective and efficient way possible. I am not lying when I say that our military has a lot of problems that needs to be fixed and certain people currently aren't even doing anything to fix it. Jangan terus2an hayalan and look at the bigger picture.
> 
> Also you should know that our country's actual decision makers have long regarded that the most plausible coming conflict right now is a Marawi type situation, followed by naval intrusions from our neighbors. You don't need MBT's for that. You need a competent Air Force, Navy, and well supported small unit teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy where do I start. I'm just gonna drop a few bombshells on you guys.
> 
> The M113's are more than likely going to be retired, the army simply doesn't like them and found that keeping them in service is going to cost just as much as just buying something new. The entire reason they were there isn't a stop-gap, but rather something else.
> 
> Also, Pusenkav refused the M113 because they were too problematic to operate, they ended up giving them to the Infantry.
> 
> 
> 
> The decision to procure the Kaplan was political in nature, they would rather just operate the Leopard 2's and Marders and be done with it. There are certain things about the Kaplan that Pusenkav found that made it unsuitable for Indonesian use, why do you think it's taking so long to come into service?
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinook is likely not going to happen, they found that it was too expensive and that you could do the same job with 2 Mi-17's and while still having a similar operational cost. Last I checked they were going with another batch of Mi-17's.


Chinook is not going to happen? Be replace with Mi17 due to cheaper cost of Mi17? Really?

Let us compare both :

Chinook price usd 39 mio. 
Service life 10000 hours
Flying cost per hour usd 4600

Mi17 price usd 18,4 mio
Service life 2000 hours
Flying cost usd 2850 per hour

1 Chinook service life is the same as 5 Mi17.

So you have to buy 5 unit Mi17 to have the same flying service hours as 1 unit Chinook.

5 Mi17 = 5 x usd 18,4 mio = usd 92 mio

Aquisition cost usd 39 mio compare to usd 92 mio to get the same service life hours.

1 Chinook is cheaper than 5 Mi17.

Chinook service life 10000 hours x usd 4600 = 46000000 = usd 46 mio

For flying until 10000 hours 1 Chinook will spend usd 46 mio.

To get the flying hours of 1 Chinook, we will use 5 Mi17.

Thus let's count the flying cost of this 5 Mi17.

5 x 2000 x 2850 = 10000 x 2850 = 28500000 = usd 28,5 mio.

Now we calculate the aquisition cost plus the flying hours cost.

Chinook = 39 + 46 = 85 = usd 85 mio for Chinook.

To get the same flying hours life as Chinook we should spent :

5 Mi17 = 92 + 28,5 = 120,5 = usd 120,5 mio.

85 mio against 120,5 mio.

Who is cheaper? 85 mio.
Who will have 85 mio spending? Chinook.

Thus still Chinook is cheaper than Mi17.

Now please check for loading capacity.

Mi17 could load 4000 kgs = 4 tons
Chinook could load 10886 kgs = 10,8 tons

To get the same flying hours as 1 Chinook 

Mi17 = 4 ton x 5 unit x 2000 hours = 40,000 ton

Chinook = 10,8 ton x 10000 = 108,000 ton

40,000 ton vs 108000 ton

Which is heavier ? 108000 ton

Who have the capacity of 108000 ton during its life? Chinook.

Let us calculate the cost per ton during its or their life :

Chinook : 

85 mio / 108000 ton =
85,000,000 / 108,000 = 787.03 = usd 787 per ton for Chinook.

Mi17 :

120,5 mio / 40000 ton =
120,500,000 / 40,000 = 3012.5 = usd 3012.5 per ton for Mi17.

Usd 787 vs usd 3012,5 

Which is cheaper? Usd 787

Who has payload cost of usd 787? Chinook!

For all aspect who is the winner? 
Chinook is the winner.

Our defense minister Pak Ryacudu stated clearly that Indonesia will buy Chinook.

So who is dumbest? 
Woof Woof or Chestnut?
Chestnut.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Chinook is not going to happen? Be replace with Mi17 due to cheaper cost of Mi17? Really?
> 
> Let us compare both :
> 
> Chinook price usd 39 mio.
> Service life 10000 hours
> Flying cost per hour usd 4600
> 
> Mi17 price usd 18,4 mio
> Service life 2000 hours
> Flying cost usd 2850 per hour
> 
> 1 Chinook service life is the same as 5 Mi17.
> 
> So you have to buy 5 unit Mi17 to have the same flying service hours as 1 unit Chinook.
> 
> 5 Mi17 = 5 x usd 18,4 mio = usd 92 mio
> 
> Aquisition cost usd 39 mio compare to usd 92 mio to get the same service life hours.
> 
> 1 Chinook is cheaper than 5 Mi17.
> 
> Chinook service life 10000 hours x usd 4600 = 46000000 = usd 46 mio
> 
> For flying until 10000 hours 1 Chinook will spend usd 46 mio.
> 
> To get the flying hours of 1 Chinook, we will use 5 Mi17.
> 
> Thus let's count the flying cost of this 5 Mi17.
> 
> 5 x 2000 x 2850 = 10000 x 2850 = 28500000 = usd 28,5 mio.
> 
> Now we calculate the aquisition cost plus the flying hours cost.
> 
> Chinook = 39 + 46 = 85 = usd 85 mio for Chinook.
> 
> To get the same flying hours life as Chinook we should spent :
> 
> 5 Mi17 = 92 + 28,5 = 120,5 = usd 120,5 mio.
> 
> 85 mio against 120,5 mio.
> 
> Who is cheaper? 85 mio.
> Who will have 85 mio spending? Chinook.
> 
> Thus still Chinook is cheaper than Mi17.
> 
> Now please check for loading capacity.
> 
> Mi17 could load 4000 kgs = 4 tons
> Chinook could load 10886 kgs = 10,8 tons
> 
> To get the same flying hours as 1 Chinook
> 
> Mi17 = 4 ton x 5 unit x 2000 hours = 40,000 ton
> 
> Chinook = 10,8 ton x 10000 = 108,000 ton
> 
> 40,000 ton vs 108000 ton
> 
> Which is heavier ? 108000 ton
> 
> Who have the capacity of 108000 ton during its life? Chinook.
> 
> Let us calculate the cost per ton during its or their life :
> 
> Chinook :
> 
> 85 mio / 108000 ton =
> 85,000,000 / 108,000 = 787.03 = usd 787 per ton for Chinook.
> 
> Mi17 :
> 
> 120,5 mio / 40000 ton =
> 120,500,000 / 40,000 = 3012.5 = usd 3012.5 per ton for Mi17.
> 
> Usd 787 vs usd 3012,5
> 
> Which is cheaper? Usd 787
> 
> Who has payload cost of usd 787? Chinook!
> 
> For all aspect who is the winner?
> Chinook is the winner.
> 
> Our defense minister Pak Ryacudu stated clearly that Indonesia will buy Chinook.
> 
> So who is dumbest?
> Woof Woof or Chestnut?
> Chestnut.



I hope you do realize that they're not planning on using the airframes for every hour. Also, according to Mil Design Bureau the Mi-17 has a service life of 12000 hours, so I don't know where you're getting 2000 from unless you're cherry picking. Which honestly I'm highly suspecting.

You also forgot to factor in the fact that we already operate 11 Mi-17's, thus receiving spare parts and having maintenance would be a lot cheaper than buying a new platform and having to set up the relevant infrastructure support for them. Again, you're basically only factoring in things that only help your position and not seeing the bigger picture.

Also, I've met Ryamizard, several times actually. And yes, a lot of things he said should not be taken as truth. Weapons purchases if you don't already know have relevant budgetary and political strings attached. For example he kept saying that the Su-35's would arrive last year yet that never materialize did it?

I get my information first hand because I work in the industry and these projects are the ones I work on with Puspenerbad. I'm not an amateur on 'formil' that just wanks at every announcement made and take them at face value. Maybe if you stopped fantasizing about this stuff you can be like others on this forum and realize that I'm not being disingenuous nor are my intentions bad.

I'm not the one having a wet dream of several Indonesian civil organizations getting military equipment for no reason.

I'm not the one cherry picking facts.

I'm not the one who has no grasp on defense policy making and the importance of a standardized logistical infrastructure.

I'm not the one who only reads stuff from someone else whenever it fits my agenda.

I'm not the dumb one here.


----------



## Var Dracon

Chestnut said:


> I hope you do realize that they're not planning on using the airframes for every hour. Also, according to Mil Design Bureau the Mi-17 has a service life of 12000 hours, so I don't know where you're getting 2000 from unless you're cherry picking. Which honestly I'm highly suspecting.
> 
> You also forgot to factor in the fact that we already operate 11 Mi-17's, thus receiving spare parts and having maintenance would be a lot cheaper than buying a new platform and having to set up the relevant infrastructure support for them. Again, you're basically only factoring in things that only help your position and not seeing the bigger picture.
> 
> Also, I've met Ryamizard, several times actually. And yes, a lot of things he said should not be taken as truth. Weapons purchases if you don't already know have relevant budgetary and political strings attached. For example he kept saying that the Su-35's would arrive last year yet that never materialize did it?
> 
> I get my information first hand because I work in the industry and these projects are the ones I work on with Puspenerbad. I'm not an amateur on 'formil' that just wanks at every announcement made and take them at face value. Maybe if you stopped fantasizing about this stuff you can be like others on this forum and realize that I'm not being disingenuous nor are my intentions bad.
> 
> I'm not the one having a wet dream of several Indonesian civil organizations getting military equipment for no reason.
> 
> I'm not the one cherry picking facts.
> 
> I'm not the one who has no grasp on defense policy making and the importance of a standardized logistical infrastructure.
> 
> I'm not the one who only reads stuff from someone else whenever it fits my agenda.
> 
> I'm not the dumb one here.



This "Mr Woof Woof" is a guy from JakartaGreater, who made article "Mari Kita Berhitung...." which creamed the pants of many Indonesian military fansboys.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Sigh.....


Now we name-calling each other. Great.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Chinook is not going to happen? Be replace with Mi17 due to cheaper cost of Mi17? Really?
> 
> Let us compare both :
> 
> Chinook price usd 39 mio.
> Service life 10000 hours
> Flying cost per hour usd 4600
> 
> Mi17 price usd 18,4 mio
> Service life 2000 hours
> Flying cost usd 2850 per hour
> 
> 1 Chinook service life is the same as 5 Mi17.
> 
> So you have to buy 5 unit Mi17 to have the same flying service hours as 1 unit Chinook.
> 
> 5 Mi17 = 5 x usd 18,4 mio = usd 92 mio
> 
> Aquisition cost usd 39 mio compare to usd 92 mio to get the same service life hours.
> 
> 1 Chinook is cheaper than 5 Mi17.
> 
> Chinook service life 10000 hours x usd 4600 = 46000000 = usd 46 mio
> 
> For flying until 10000 hours 1 Chinook will spend usd 46 mio.
> 
> To get the flying hours of 1 Chinook, we will use 5 Mi17.
> 
> Thus let's count the flying cost of this 5 Mi17.
> 
> 5 x 2000 x 2850 = 10000 x 2850 = 28500000 = usd 28,5 mio.
> 
> Now we calculate the aquisition cost plus the flying hours cost.
> 
> Chinook = 39 + 46 = 85 = usd 85 mio for Chinook.
> 
> To get the same flying hours life as Chinook we should spent :
> 
> 5 Mi17 = 92 + 28,5 = 120,5 = usd 120,5 mio.
> 
> 85 mio against 120,5 mio.
> 
> Who is cheaper? 85 mio.
> Who will have 85 mio spending? Chinook.
> 
> Thus still Chinook is cheaper than Mi17.
> 
> Now please check for loading capacity.
> 
> Mi17 could load 4000 kgs = 4 tons
> Chinook could load 10886 kgs = 10,8 tons
> 
> To get the same flying hours as 1 Chinook
> 
> Mi17 = 4 ton x 5 unit x 2000 hours = 40,000 ton
> 
> Chinook = 10,8 ton x 10000 = 108,000 ton
> 
> 40,000 ton vs 108000 ton
> 
> Which is heavier ? 108000 ton
> 
> Who have the capacity of 108000 ton during its life? Chinook.
> 
> Let us calculate the cost per ton during its or their life :
> 
> Chinook :
> 
> 85 mio / 108000 ton =
> 85,000,000 / 108,000 = 787.03 = usd 787 per ton for Chinook.
> 
> Mi17 :
> 
> 120,5 mio / 40000 ton =
> 120,500,000 / 40,000 = 3012.5 = usd 3012.5 per ton for Mi17.
> 
> Usd 787 vs usd 3012,5
> 
> Which is cheaper? Usd 787
> 
> Who has payload cost of usd 787? Chinook!
> 
> For all aspect who is the winner?
> Chinook is the winner.
> 
> Our defense minister Pak Ryacudu stated clearly that Indonesia will buy Chinook.
> 
> So who is dumbest?
> Woof Woof or Chestnut?
> Chestnut.



Mr.Woof Woof, i think i have talked you somewhere in other corner of the internet, Mr. Tukang Ngitung isn't it? You are the ambitious kind of forumer i see, you are consistent with your opinion and viewpoint about having better and more armament options is the go-to strategy, or in other word, more budget and more ambitious weapon acquisitions for the TNI.

For most of the time, i tend to agree with your selections of interesting armaments for the TNI, many of them are indeed good in my opinion, as i also wanted more of them like the F-16 Vipers, MBTs, the SPHs, American "premium" choppers etc... but there's consistent problem with many of your arguments, you are a bit unwilling to compromise with contrasting information and putting too much emphasize on numerical value of armaments, you tend to only see the numerical advantage of things, either in the number of units or quality presented in raw numbers.

Don't get me wrong as i said earlier that i often agree with your weapon selection, but in case that there's more credible information contrasting our opinion, we should change our opinion and reshape it to fit in the "reality", that is TNI's real strategic plan and current situation, not the other way around, even though we are so sure that our opinion does make sense, it does make sense, but not always fits the current situation and strategic needs. I do supports the idea of buying Chinooks and more Apache AH squadrons (at least 3-4 full squadrons), heck i even wants the TNI to standardize the AH-64E Apaches and AH-1Z Vipers (perhaps for the Marines) as the Military's main Attack Helis, while also get some ToT from these Heli deals so that we can design our own in the future. But, i can't really know if it will happen soon or will ever happen to begin with, i can only make speculations and putting together pieces of information from TNI and the Defense Ministry, and that's the limit of my credibility to support my arguments.


----------



## Nike

Just for fucking record 

Selasa, 30 Apr 2019 16:55 WIB

*Dapat Rp 126 T, Kemenhan Raih Anggaran Terbesar di 2020*
*Hendra Kusuma* - detikFinance





Foto: ptdi




*Jakarta* - Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) tercatat menjadi institusi yang anggarannya paling besar di tahun 2020. Kemenhan pun menggeser Kementerian PUPR di tahun sebelumnya menjadi yang paling tinggi alokasi anggarannya.

Hal itu diungkapkan oleh Kementerian Perencanaan Pembangunan Nasional ( PPN/Bappenas) saat acara Rakorbangpus dan Temu Konsultasi Triwulan II Bappenas-Bappeda 2019.

"Rakorbangpus ini menitikberatkan pada koordinasi perencanaan program untuk merealisasikan target RPJMN 2020-2024," kata Bambang di Kantor Bappenas, Jakarta, Selasa (30/4/2019).


Berdasarkan dokumen Bappenas, Kemenhan mendapatkan pagu anggaran di 2020 sebesar Rp 126,8 triliun sedangkan Kementerian PUPR sebesar Rp 103,8 triliun.

Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani Indrawati mengatakan anggaran belanja negara di tahun depan akan meningkat seiring dengan program prioritas pengembangan sumber daya manusia (SDM).

"Belanja negara juga harus makin baik dan berkualitas," ujar Sri Mulyani.

*Baca juga: *Kapan Biaya Pindah Ibu Kota Dianggarkan? Sri Mulyani: Belum Matang


Berikut 10 kementerian/lembaga dengan anggaran terbesar di tahun 2020:

1. Kemenhan: Rp 126,8 triliun 
Prioritas: pengadaan, pemeliharaan, perawatan alutsista. Sebelumnya Rp 107,6 triliun.

2. KemenPUPR: Rp 103,8 triliun 
Prioritas: Pembangunan jalan mendukung konektivitas dan pengembangan kawasan. Sebelumnya Rp 107 triliun.

3. Polri: Rp 89,7 triliun 
Prioritas: Penyelesaian tindak pidana umum, narkoba, korupsi, dan pengamanan unjuk rasa. Sebelumnya Rp 95,03 triliun.

4. Kemenag: Rp 65,2 triliun 
Prioritas: Biaya Operasional Sekolah (BOS), Kartu Indonesia Pintar (KIP), tunjangan penyuluh keagamaan dan revitalisasi sarpras. Sebelumnya Rp 62,15 triliun.

5. Kemensos: Rp 62,7 triliun 
Prioritas: Pemberian Bantuan Tunai Bersyarat, Bantuan Pangan Non Tunai. Sebelumnya Rp 41,30 triliun

6. Kemenkes: Rp 56,7 triliun 
Prioritas: Jaminan Kesehantan Nasional (JKN). Sebelumnya Rp 59,10 triliun.

7. Kemenkeu: Rp 44,3 triliun 
Prioritas: Peningkatan Sistem Perbendaharaan dan Anggaran Negara (SPAN), Sistem Aplikasi Keuangan Tingkat Instansi (SAKTI), dan Modul Penerimaan Negara (MPN), perpajakan. Sebelumnya Rp 45,68 triliun.

8. Kemenhub: Rp 41,7 triliun 
Prioritas: Pembangunan Bandara, kereta api, dan pelabuhan pendukung konektivitas. Sebelumnya Rp 48,20 triliun.

9. Kemenristekdikti: 39,7 triliun 
Prioritas: Biaya Operasional Perguruan Tinggi, Bidik Misi. Sebelumnya Rp 41,28 triliun.

10. Kemendikbud: Rp 34,5 triliun 
Prioritas: KIP, revitalisasi SMK, pembangunan ruang praktik siswa SMK, dan kompetensi guru. Sebelumnya Rp 40,09 triliun.

https://m.detik.com/finance/berita-...126-t-kemenhan-raih-anggaran-terbesar-di-2020

Hanya pagu, di RAPBN bisa ditambah sesuai dgn kondisi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> Just for fucking record
> 
> Selasa, 30 Apr 2019 16:55 WIB
> 
> *Dapat Rp 126 T, Kemenhan Raih Anggaran Terbesar di 2020*
> *Hendra Kusuma* - detikFinance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: ptdi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta* - Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) tercatat menjadi institusi yang anggarannya paling besar di tahun 2020. Kemenhan pun menggeser Kementerian PUPR di tahun sebelumnya menjadi yang paling tinggi alokasi anggarannya.
> 
> Hal itu diungkapkan oleh Kementerian Perencanaan Pembangunan Nasional ( PPN/Bappenas) saat acara Rakorbangpus dan Temu Konsultasi Triwulan II Bappenas-Bappeda 2019.
> 
> "Rakorbangpus ini menitikberatkan pada koordinasi perencanaan program untuk merealisasikan target RPJMN 2020-2024," kata Bambang di Kantor Bappenas, Jakarta, Selasa (30/4/2019).
> 
> 
> Berdasarkan dokumen Bappenas, Kemenhan mendapatkan pagu anggaran di 2020 sebesar Rp 126,8 triliun sedangkan Kementerian PUPR sebesar Rp 103,8 triliun.
> 
> Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani Indrawati mengatakan anggaran belanja negara di tahun depan akan meningkat seiring dengan program prioritas pengembangan sumber daya manusia (SDM).
> 
> "Belanja negara juga harus makin baik dan berkualitas," ujar Sri Mulyani.
> 
> *Baca juga: *Kapan Biaya Pindah Ibu Kota Dianggarkan? Sri Mulyani: Belum Matang
> 
> 
> Berikut 10 kementerian/lembaga dengan anggaran terbesar di tahun 2020:
> 
> 1. Kemenhan: Rp 126,8 triliun
> Prioritas: pengadaan, pemeliharaan, perawatan alutsista. Sebelumnya Rp 107,6 triliun.
> 
> 2. KemenPUPR: Rp 103,8 triliun
> Prioritas: Pembangunan jalan mendukung konektivitas dan pengembangan kawasan. Sebelumnya Rp 107 triliun.
> 
> 3. Polri: Rp 89,7 triliun
> Prioritas: Penyelesaian tindak pidana umum, narkoba, korupsi, dan pengamanan unjuk rasa. Sebelumnya Rp 95,03 triliun.
> 
> 4. Kemenag: Rp 65,2 triliun
> Prioritas: Biaya Operasional Sekolah (BOS), Kartu Indonesia Pintar (KIP), tunjangan penyuluh keagamaan dan revitalisasi sarpras. Sebelumnya Rp 62,15 triliun.
> 
> 5. Kemensos: Rp 62,7 triliun
> Prioritas: Pemberian Bantuan Tunai Bersyarat, Bantuan Pangan Non Tunai. Sebelumnya Rp 41,30 triliun
> 
> 6. Kemenkes: Rp 56,7 triliun
> Prioritas: Jaminan Kesehantan Nasional (JKN). Sebelumnya Rp 59,10 triliun.
> 
> 7. Kemenkeu: Rp 44,3 triliun
> Prioritas: Peningkatan Sistem Perbendaharaan dan Anggaran Negara (SPAN), Sistem Aplikasi Keuangan Tingkat Instansi (SAKTI), dan Modul Penerimaan Negara (MPN), perpajakan. Sebelumnya Rp 45,68 triliun.
> 
> 8. Kemenhub: Rp 41,7 triliun
> Prioritas: Pembangunan Bandara, kereta api, dan pelabuhan pendukung konektivitas. Sebelumnya Rp 48,20 triliun.
> 
> 9. Kemenristekdikti: 39,7 triliun
> Prioritas: Biaya Operasional Perguruan Tinggi, Bidik Misi. Sebelumnya Rp 41,28 triliun.
> 
> 10. Kemendikbud: Rp 34,5 triliun
> Prioritas: KIP, revitalisasi SMK, pembangunan ruang praktik siswa SMK, dan kompetensi guru. Sebelumnya Rp 40,09 triliun.
> 
> https://m.detik.com/finance/berita-...126-t-kemenhan-raih-anggaran-terbesar-di-2020
> 
> Hanya pagu, di RAPBN bisa ditambah sesuai dgn kondisi


About 8.9 Billion USD, glad that it's growing, for few years back it keeps flunctuating, up and down but never exceed 9 Billion USD mark. I really wish the defense budget could grow more consistently along with the economic growth, i know that budgetary matters are complicated and it's really depends on what's the government plan for in the respective year, but it's kinda bother me that in some years, there's a cut in the defense budget. I guess it's better to pay these taxes then, GDP size and growth can't be used to effectively if it didn't get into the state treasury right?.

With the defense budget taking up the first rank among other ministries, i guess it will be harder to somehow convince anyone with the authority to push it up even further, as there's no real imminent threat (like South-North Korea), huge defense concern (Singapore, Israel), oppressive military regime (there are many), or military-industrial complex (United States) to justify doubling up the defense budget into the level of 1.5%-2% of GDP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> About 8.9 Billion USD, glad that it's growing, for few years back it keeps flunctuating, up and down but never exceed 9 Billion USD mark. I really wish the defense budget could grow more consistently along with the economic growth, i know that budgetary matters are complicated and it's really depends on what's the government plan for in the respective year, but it's kinda bother me that in some years, there's a cut in the defense budget. I guess it's better to pay these taxes then, GDP size and growth can't be used to effectively if it didn't get into the state treasury right?.
> 
> With the defense budget taking up the first rank among other ministries, i guess it will be harder to somehow convince anyone with the authority to push it up even further, as there's no real imminent threat (like South-North Korea), huge defense concern (Singapore, Israel), oppressive military regime (there are many), or military-industrial complex (United States) to justify doubling up the defense budget into the level of 1.5%-2% of GDP.



Just wish US dollar depreciate against Rupiah , it will be great if touching 12.000 level again.


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Our Army effort in Papua is doing great for betterment of people

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Contract ceremony at idef 2019










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123257154486636546

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Marine Rouge said:


> Contract ceremony at idef 2019
> 
> View attachment 557327
> View attachment 557328
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123257154486636546


Noticed from the pic is that APS?













mandala said:


> Noticed from the pic is that APS?


Got my answer. It is the Aselsan PULAT APS.







        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

LST AT5, AT6 & AT7 under construction at DRU

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

*IDEF 2019: KAPLAN MT TANK DISPLAYED WITH NEW ACTIVE PROTECTION SYSTEM*

To defend against the evolving threats in the battlefield, the KAPLAN MT medium-weight class tank, developed jointly by the Turkish manufacturer of wheeled and tracked armoured combat vehicles, as well as combat engineering vehicles, turrets and sustainability solutions, FNSS and the Indonesian company PT Pindad, is being equipped with Aselsan’s PULAT Active Protection System (APS). KAPLAN MT equipped with PULAT is displayed at IDEF 2019 for the first time.

In today’s modern battlefield, the types of threats against tanks are increasing, particularly in urban combat operations, where the use of APS is becoming a necessity due to the diversification of weapons used and application of new tactics. Enjoying the highest level of anti-mine and ballistic protection of its class, according to FNSS, KAPLAN MT is getting ready against these kind of emerging threats with Aselsan's PULAT.

The PULAT system was developed jointly by Aselsan and TÜBİTAK Sage, initially as a solution preferred by the Turkish Armed Forces for M60T tanks. PULAT consists of modules that contain a detection radar for sensing threats and a countermeasure projectile. The modules are placed around the vehicle in a way that ensures all-round protection. The power distribution unit and control panel are located inside the tank. When the system becomes activated, it functions autonomously without the need for user input. During data collection and system performance tests, PULAT was fired hundreds of times, and completed all of the tests successfully.

Emphasising KAPLAN MT’s ability to adapt and expand, K. Nail Kurt, General Manager and CEO of FNSS, said prior to IDEF: “For a land platform to stay up-to-date during its entire life cycle, it is necessary to integrate various new sub-systems over time. As we have competed so many modernisation and overhaul projects, we know very well how these integrations can be challenging. Like in all of our vehicles, we have developed KAPLAN MT in a way that is open for future modernisation and overhaul. The integration of PULAT Active Protection System has become the first concrete example of this perspective, and I can say with great pleasure that we have had a quite straightforward and successful integration process. With PULAT, KAPLAN MT has taken its survivability to even a higher level.”

Published: 29 April 2019

https://www.monch.com/mpg/news/land/5365-idefnss2.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jatosint

Any news about the current status or perhaps the future plan for our troubled AW-101?


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> View attachment 557351
> View attachment 557352
> View attachment 557353
> View attachment 557354
> View attachment 557355
> View attachment 557356


Hmm, Army's Cavalry cadets.
But what got me curious is the uniform, the instructor wears the new NKRI PDL, while the cadets wears the old DPM camo. It is understandable for the cadets to be given whatever uniform stock available, or due to the fact that DPM camo is more "traditional" in some sense. But, my question is, how widespread/standardized the NKRI PDL currently is? I saw them in Pasuruan's Cavalry battalion and Malang's Kostrad Infantry battalion (or is it the Brawijaya Kodam garrison?), but they are not that standardized, and units wearing them is still a minority, most personnel still wears the DPM, even the Marines in Surabaya. Some says that the staffs didn't continue/being serious about the NKRI PDL standardization, anyone have any information about this?.


----------



## mandala

Kaplan MT equipped with Aselsan PULAT APS on display at IDEF 2019.






https://haberlutfen.com/fnss-endonezyaya-tank-uretecek/


----------



## Chestnut

HellFireIndo said:


> Hmm, Army's Cavalry cadets.
> But what got me curious is the uniform, the instructor wears the new NKRI PDL, while the cadets wears the old DPM camo. It is understandable for the cadets to be given whatever uniform stock available, or due to the fact that DPM camo is more "traditional" in some sense. But, my question is, how widespread/standardized the NKRI PDL currently is? I saw them in Pasuruan's Cavalry battalion and Malang's Kostrad Infantry battalion (or is it the Brawijaya Kodam garrison?), but they are not that standardized, and units wearing them is still a minority, most personnel still wears the DPM, even the Marines in Surabaya. Some says that the staffs didn't continue/being serious about the NKRI PDL standardization, anyone have any information about this?.



A bunch of older officers didn't like the change and they kept bickering about it with the younger officers. Hence why it's not standardized.

Biasa lah, orng tua gunakan kartu "sy lbh tua jd sy lbh tahu!"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HellFireIndo

Chestnut said:


> A bunch of older officers didn't like the change and they kept bickering about it with the younger officers. Hence why it's not standardized.
> 
> Biasa lah, orng tua gunakan kartu "sy lbh tua jd sy lbh tahu!"


It's better to just tell Sritex and other manufacturers to discontinue the DPM and stick to the new camos, including the NKRI. I don't understand why older Army officers are against the new camo, it's pretty good tbh, the design and cuts have more functionality and i could say that they blends perfectly into thick vegetations with deep shades. I saw them up close and even tried them, they are much better in every way than the curent production DPM, my opinion is that current DPM is a bit "oudated", the patterns is too big and the colors is too sharp. It also have the persistent problem with every DPM PDLs, it will become too dark when it get wet, and it have the tendency to stand out too much in open fields without shades, not even taking the big patterns into the equation.

The NKRI camo wins in both the deep vegetation terrain and open field/grassy terrain, while it have the same color composition as the DPM, it have softer edges (due to "digital pattern") and the colors is also softer (or is it simply bleaching out overtime? nonetheless it made the colors blend in better). They have to standardize it sooner or later, and it have to reach wide, if not for the whole Military, then at least for all the Army, if the Navy got no problem with standardizing the Sailing Camo, why couldn't the Army do the same with NKRI or other newer camo? (but for the Air Force, shit, they got poor artistic taste since Orba era, i should've be the one who designed the camo for uniforms and aircraft paintjobs instead, at least they should just copy how Japan or the US designs their skins).

We never short of camo and uniform designs, either provided by state owned textile manufacturers or by local private companies. The new ones such as these:
Kopassus' SAMAR camo.





and here we can see how it's just better than the current DPM camo:





Kostrad's camo:








NKRI camo





They are better in every way than the old DPMs, and they integrate better with the more modern equipments like vests, pouches, tactical gears etc.. I don't know if older officers are just stubborn or outright blind to object against these new PDLs standardization (DPM aren't bad or retarded like US' grey UCP, but there are better options), camos aren't like guns or tanks that need to be "proven" or "established" as a consideration, we can already judge whether they are good or not by simply looking at them, and inspecting their fabric quality and functionality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chestnut

HellFireIndo said:


> It's better to just tell Sritex and other manufacturers to discontinue the DPM and stick to the new camos, including the NKRI. I don't understand why older Army officers are against the new camo, it's pretty good tbh, the design and cuts have more functionality and i could say that they blends perfectly into thick vegetations with deep shades. I saw them up close and even tried them, they are much better in every way than the curent production DPM, my opinion is that current DPM is a bit "oudated", the patterns is too big and the colors is too sharp. It also have the persistent problem with every DPM PDLs, it will become too dark when it get wet, and it have the tendency to stand out too much in open fields without shades, not even taking the big patterns into the equation.
> 
> The NKRI camo wins in both the deep vegetation terrain and open field/grassy terrain, while it have the same color composition as the DPM, it have softer edges (due to "digital pattern") and the colors is also softer (or is it simply bleaching out overtime? nonetheless it made the colors blend in better). They have to standardize it sooner or later, and it have to reach wide, if not for the whole Military, then at least for all the Army, if the Navy got no problem with standardizing the Sailing Camo, why couldn't the Army do the same with NKRI or other newer camo? (but for the Air Force, shit, they got poor artistic taste since Orba era, i should've be the one who designed the camo for uniforms and aircraft paintjobs instead, at least they should just copy how Japan or the US designs their skins).
> 
> We never short of camo and uniform designs, either provided by state owned textile manufacturers or by local private companies. The new ones such as these:
> Kopassus' SAMAR camo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here we can see how it's just better than the current DPM camo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kostrad's camo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NKRI camo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are better in every way than the old DPMs, and they integrate better with the more modern equipments like vests, pouches, tactical gears etc.. I don't know if older officers are just stubborn or outright blind to object against these new PDLs standardization (DPM aren't bad or retarded like US' grey UCP, but there are better options), camos aren't like guns or tanks that need to be "proven" or "established" as a consideration, we can already judge whether they are good or not by simply looking at them, and inspecting their fabric quality and functionality.



Older officers fight for uniforms for the same reason why they keep pushing for bigger guns and bigger tanks instead of AT assets and smarter weapons.

Like old people in Indonesian civil society, they don't like change. Keep in mind that these people grew up in the Cold War. A time when people generally knew who their enemies are and are driven towards a singular leader instead of being individuals. They're scared that their role in society and life are being usurped. They know their time is almost up and for most older folk they can't come to terms with it. Hell I pissed off a few people in my job by just merely existing. They can't stand the idea of people who are younger than them being better than them at their jobs. It's the same in every generation.

Speaking of camos though. I honestly think we have wayyy too much. It's one thing to have branch specific camos. But it's another thing to have different camos for every small deviation. For example, I don't think KOSTRAD and Kopassus should have their own camos when patches and insignias work better and are cheaper. To me it just screams of the ever existent 'parade army' mentality that is prevalent among incompetent armies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Chestnut said:


> Older officers fight for uniforms for the same reason why they keep pushing for bigger guns and bigger tanks instead of AT assets and smarter weapons.
> 
> Like old people in Indonesian civil society, they don't like change. Keep in mind that these people grew up in the Cold War. A time when people generally knew who their enemies are and are driven towards a singular leader instead of being individuals. They're scared that their role in society and life are being usurped. They know their time is almost up and for most older folk they can't come to terms with it. Hell I pissed off a few people in my job by just merely existing. They can't stand the idea of people who are younger than them being better than them at their jobs. It's the same in every generation.
> 
> Speaking of camos though. I honestly think we have wayyy too much. It's one thing to have branch specific camos. But it's another thing to have different camos for every small deviation. For example, I don't think KOSTRAD and Kopassus should have their own camos when patches and insignias work better and are cheaper. To me it just screams of the ever existent 'parade army' mentality that is prevalent among incompetent armies.


I know that Orde Lama era kind of diverse and un-standardized camo is one huge logistical problem, that first realized by LB Moerdani, who made the DPM standart PDL camo for all of the Armed Forces. I do wanted TNI to keep this principle to an extent, that at least they choose one of the new camo as the new standart camo, NKRI or the Kostrad one as the main candidate. As far as i know, not all Kostrad personnels are equipped with this new camo and gear, but only for the one with Linud classification, the rest perhaps given the NKRI one. They should either standardize the whole Kostrad with the Linud camo, OR the NKRI camo, but keeps the tactical gears, with slight change in color depending on their camo choice.

AFAIK, all Kopassus, Kostrad and other branch personnel still have the common DPM camo in their wardrobe, and these diverse camo are just a complement (a very tricky logistically inefficient complement) to their existing gears. In inter branch operation like Latgab and operasi gabungan, they wears the standart DPM camo as you can see in many of media coverage of their operation, and sometimes wears tactical jackets and gears like the one used by Marder Mechanized Infantry battalion and the Brimob personnel in Papua. At some points after 2014, there must be some misunderstanding or lack of coordination within the Army regarding these new gears, perhaps due to the fact that commanders of various Army branches can decide to order and procure gears for their soldiers on their own without having to strictly obey the rule for standardization from the Army high command.

I don't see them as breaking the already established standardization rule (well, all of them still have the DPM, maybe it's in the rules?), as i think they see it as a normal thing for branches to have their own distinctive uniform as a part of their identity, like the Marines with their macan tutul and Kopassus with Darah Mengalir. But, the problem is that they prioritize these distinctive camo above issuing newer standardized uniforms, and it create a confusing situation regarding the future of the Army's standart camo. Well, at least they buy modern tactical gears along with the new uniforms, so at least we only have the problem with the camo. My view is that, they waste money on something that they themselves are not certain of when or where they will wear it, and they buy it even though it does not completely replacing the older one, as they still keep the old one and wears it regularly along with the new one, so they have two kinds of PDLs in their wardrobes, while in real situation they will certainly only need one and will certainly stick to it.

The new Army staffs should realize this and fix this problem ASAP, by both issuing the NKRI PDLs (or anything better than the DPM) as the new standart camo to replace DPMs, and may or may not allows branches to issue unique camo for it's soldier for as long as it doesn't mess up the purpose of standardization and the logistics in real operation.


----------



## Chestnut

HellFireIndo said:


> I know that Orde Lama era kind of diverse and un-standardized camo is one huge logistical problem, that first realized by LB Moerdani, who made the DPM standart PDL camo for all of the Armed Forces. I do wanted TNI to keep this principle to an extent, that at least they choose one of the new camo as the new standart camo, NKRI or the Kostrad one as the main candidate. As far as i know, not all Kostrad personnels are equipped with this new camo and gear, but only for the one with Linud classification, the rest perhaps given the NKRI one. They should either standardize the whole Kostrad with the Linud camo, OR the NKRI camo, but keeps the tactical gears, with slight change in color depending on their camo choice.
> 
> AFAIK, all Kopassus, Kostrad and other branch personnel still have the common DPM camo in their wardrobe, and these diverse camo are just a complement (a very tricky logistically inefficient complement) to their existing gears. In inter branch operation like Latgab and operasi gabungan, they wears the standart DPM camo as you can see in many of media coverage of their operation, and sometimes wears tactical jackets and gears like the one used by Marder Mechanized Infantry battalion and the Brimob personnel in Papua. At some points after 2014, there must be some misunderstanding or lack of coordination within the Army regarding these new gears, perhaps due to the fact that commanders of various Army branches can decide to order and procure gears for their soldiers on their own without having to strictly obey the rule for standardization from the Army high command.
> 
> I don't see them as breaking the already established standardization rule (well, all of them still have the DPM, maybe it's in the rules?), as i think they see it as a normal thing for branches to have their own distinctive uniform as a part of their identity, like the Marines with their macan tutul and Kopassus with Darah Mengalir. But, the problem is that they prioritize these distinctive camo above issuing newer standardized uniforms, and it create a confusing situation regarding the future of the Army's standart camo. Well, at least they buy modern tactical gears along with the new uniforms, so at least we only have the problem with the camo. My view is that, they waste money on something that they themselves are not certain of when or where they will wear it, and they buy it even though it does not completely replacing the older one, as they still keep the old one and wears it regularly along with the new one, so they have two kinds of PDLs in their wardrobes, while in real situation they will certainly only need one and will certainly stick to it.
> 
> The new Army staffs should realize this and fix this problem ASAP, by both issuing the NKRI PDLs (or anything better than the DPM) as the new standart camo to replace DPMs, and may or may not allows branches to issue unique camo for it's soldier for as long as it doesn't mess up the purpose of standardization and the logistics in real operation.


The problem with issuing 3 different type of camo and gear is the unnecessary burden on our budget. There's a reason why a lot of armies in the world standardize on 2 camos (woodland and desert) + 1 flat color gear is because it is the cheapest option when you're talking about literally tens of millions of uniforms that have to be procured. 

Like 1 set of DPM's go for like Rp. 100,000 - Rp. 400,000 depending on setup. But if you multiply that by how many troops we have plus how many times they have to buy news ones when the old ones become unserviceable and you'd see we'd start to have a sizeable dent in the budget.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Sorry if my post tend to be too long to read, i often overthinks things and feeling uncomfortable if i don't go all out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

It seems night flying and raiding is part of our capability

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Logam42

Hey all, found an interesting read the development of pansers from Pindad's perspective on quora.

Sharing it here:
_____________________

How can Indonesia build its own armored combat vehicles?




Rahmad Budi, M.S. Defense Management, Indonesia Defense University (2013)
Answered 21h ago

Other guys have provided decent answers. So, I will take you to another path, from the point of view of the Indonesian state-owned arms manufacturer. It will be a long story. Please, bear with me.

Indonesia has learned the hard way on the important role of the armored vehicle in combat, especially for transporting troops. During the early phase of military operations in East Timor (1978–1999), the ill-equipped Indonesian Army suffered from high casualty rates due to the lack of armored vehicles. There were many cases where troops rode in regular buses or trucks easily became the prey of the Fretilin guerillas, many of whom previously served in Portuguese Timor Army, who can aptly implement effective ambush tactic.

A colonel in the Indonesian Army (TNI AD) once told me that the casualties during the occupation of East Timor reached almost 20,000 and it is believed that 3,000 soldiers were killed. This embarrassment should never again be repeated.

After Indonesia left East Timor in 1999, then came the emergency situation in the most westernmost province, Aceh, which had been infested with Free Aceh Movement (GAM) insurgency that took arm for independence since 1976. After GAM leaders in Sweden refused the autonomy option following the death of local GAM commander in chief during the previous military operation, Jakarta in May 2019 declared martial law in effect in Aceh and the military operation on a scale never seen since invasion on East Timor was launched. Indonesia deployed more than 30,000 soldiers and 12,000 police officers and all of its military arsenals to Aceh to get rid GAM insurgents, led by charismatic Hasan Tiro from a comfortable home in Sweden, once and for all.

However, Indonesia which had only become a democratic country after the 1998 Reformation following the Asian financial crisis, was not in good shape, both militarily and financially. The Army and Marines still lack the armored vehicles to form mechanized infantry that can prevent the morbid mistake the TNI did in East Timor by sending ill-equipped soldiers in light-skinned vehicles to the battlefields. Only special forces can enjoy the luxury of the armored troop carrier.

To make matter worse, Indonesia was also under military embargoes imposed by the US and UK. The US’s embargo had kept most of Indonesian Air Forces (TNI AU)’s fleet of C-130 Hercules and F-16 aircraft fighters from regular operational flights due to lack of spare part. The British banned TNI AD from deploying the Scorpion light tanks and prevented TNI AU from using Hawk aircraft fighters to combat in internal conflict. TNI AD withdrew the much-needed Scorpions from Aceh.

During the military operation in Aceh (2003–2004), our ground troops soon found out that they must improvise to survive the ambush in the jungle. They came up with this: coconut logs on the truck bed to stop the bullets…. some bullets maybe.





Coconut log abounded but so did the GAM’s bullets spray. So, the more resourceful Army units can come with something like this:





Luckily for TNI, GAM warriors were less skilled and resourced than Fretilin’s. However, with the increasing combat intensity, TNI leaders then asked PT Pindad (Army Industrial Company) to make armored troops carrier that can be built and deployed as quickly as possible. Upon receiving TNI’s request, Pindad’s engineers chose the simplest solution:

The most prolific 4x4 truck in the army inventory: Isuzu NPS





Pindad’s engineers stripped the body of the 2.5-ton truck and then built the armored structure around the chassis. The result was this little beast that could: APR-1 V1





APR stands for Light Armored Personnel Carrier that can transport up to 10 lightly equipped Indonesian personnel. Please bear in mind that we Indonesian have much smaller stature than the average Caucasian. Isuzu truck chassis was chosen for the ease of maintenance since all the spare parts are the same as the regular 4x4 truck in the civilian use, especially the mining sector.

Pindad in early 2004 sent 26 units of the first model of APR-1 to Aceh for a field trial in a hope that it can be improved further. However, soldiers deemed the new vehicle suffered from lack of mobility and maneuverability due to the excessive weight as it still came with the standard power train and undercarriage. Realizing that further improvement will not be feasible in a short time, TNI scrapped the plan to acquire an additional 14 APR-1.

Yes. APR1-V1 was far from a bold and good looking vehicle you wanna take on an afternoon ride. At least, Bangladesh Army has shown interest in this cheapest armored vehicle that only cost you less than US$ 55,000 a piece. Add more US$ 500 and you'll get a full air conditioner and probably stereo system.

Then, the tsunami came, literally, in the fateful morning of 26th Dec 2004. Along with more than 200,000 lives of Acehnese that perished, TNI lost two APR-1s in the biggest natural disasters of the 21st century that eventually forced the two belligerents to meet in the peace negotiation table.

After Acehnese returned to peaceful life, Pindad did not abandon its dream to develop the homegrown armored vehicle. The next development resulted in a bigger model called APS or Medium Armored Personnel Carrier.

Pindad along with Agency For Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT) in 2005 made two APS versions built from the same truck chassis. This time, they use 5 ton 6×6 Perkasa truck made by engineering division of PT Texmaco, the former Indonesian textile giant which collapsed after being hit hard by the 1997-1998 economic crisis. The crisis forced Srinivasan family to give up control of Texmaco to the government.





Perkasa PT44 truck with Leyland cab as the basis for APS APC. Powered by domestic made Austrian Steyr Puch diesel engine, the APS looked more promising.





During fierce combat in the middle of the jungle, what else can you expect than an armored limousine? the side sliding door made it the most elegance APC by far. For more conventional ingress and egress, you still can find a rear swing door. Ladies and gentlemen, Pindad APS-1 at your service to bring you home safe and sound!





Pindad and BPPT finally made their way to take APS's shape right in the second version. The APS-2 (or APS-1 V1) looks as normal as an APC could appear. No side sliding door from the first version. Troops are loaded up from the rear door. Pindad provided a more stylish way to enter the driver cabin: just open the hatch and jump in. Both version able to carry up to 13 average Indonesian soldiers.

Realizing the capability of Pindad, TNI in late 2005 gave support for the next stage of APC development. This time, Pindad was tasked to build a real armored combat vehicle that then became known as Panser 0 Series. Indonesian uses the word “_panser_” to call every wheeled armored vehicle. The term most probably derived from the Dutch ‘_pantser_’ which also means armored vehicle (tracked or wheeled).

Pindad was only given two months to build four prototypes that can be displayed on TNI’s 61st-anniversary ceremony on 5th October 2006 in Jakarta.

Unlike her predecessor which using truck’s ladder frame chassis, Panser 0 Series was built on monocoque high strength composite steel body. Pindad developed the new APC by taking reference from French Véhicule de l'Avant Blindé (VAB). Pindad CEO Budi Santosa admitted that his engineers took a VAB apart in Pindad’s workshop in Bandung, West Java, to fully study its inside-outside.

Rather than just copying or doing some reverse engineering from VAB parts, Panser 0 Series came up with different style. Budi Santosa said that Pindad developed a new suspension model which it claimed has better performance than VAB’s or so it seems. However, it retained the original VAB’s Renault diesel engine to power the Panser 0 Series.

Sorry. I just paraphrased it. In short, Pindad copied VAB. Period.

I managed to have a ride on both French VAB and Panser 0 Series to feel the difference. VAB bought by Indonesian Army was 4×4 wheel version, not the more expensive 6×6 wheel version. I noticed that VAB wheel can bend on its axle more flexible than Panser 0 Series’s, a useful feature on extreme uneven road. That’s why VAB has a more bumpy ride on the smooth tarmac. Pindad’s Panser on the other hand—thanks to its 6 wheels—drive more steady and firm. But I have no chance to test them off road.





Pindad Panser 0 Series first displayed to the public during the TNI's 61st-anniversary ceremony on 5th October 2006 in TNI HQ in Cilangkap, Jakarta. President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono after led the ceremony made a glance look from his presidential car as he passed by the Panser 0 static display.





Renault VAB, from which Panser 0 Series was born, was acquired by TNI AD in 1990s and became the backbone of TNI's Garuda Expeditionary Forces during UN peacekeeping mission in Lebanon (UNIFIL). We can notice the similarity and difference between VAB and Panser 0 Series.

I heard that Indonesia’s venture in developing its homegrown APC which modeled after the VAB had offended the French. Indonesian MoD officials then made an offer their French counterpart cannot refuse.


Indonesia to produce Panser 0 Series by using the new diesel engine that Renault Truck will provide. After all, VAB was some 70s technology.
Indonesian Peacekeeping Forces in Lebanon to buy 32 VABs from French Army inventory. The VAB will be refurbished and sent directly from France to Lebanon.
The possible future partnership between Renault and Pindad in supplying armored system to TNI. This eventually resulted in the locally built Renault Sherpa light APC which in Indonesia being marketed as Komodo.
The Panser 0 Series then developed and officially designated as APS-3 Anoa (midget buffalo native to Sulawesi). With government back up through state-owned banks financing, TNI ordered Anoa in large number. Up to 150 units were ordered in 2009.

Beside regular APC, Pindad builds Anoa in several variants such as ambulance …

Recovery vehicle





4x4 model for Police force and a small number for TNI AD, probably for the scout





And, eventually, Anoa equipped with Alvis turret and Cockerill 90 mm low-pressure gun. The macho version was given name Badak (rhino)





We can see that Pindad learned to develop and build APC incrementally, from up-armoring the small truck chassis, then moved to the bigger truck platform with two different variants to see which design is better suited for the would-be operator and eventually copied or reverse engineered the proven off-the-shelf design. All these development phases were financed by Pindad’s own coffers without financial support from the government or MoD/TNI.

That is why Pindad can only able to build the dirt cheap prototypes for APR-1 and APS-1. APS-1 was reportedly cost less than IDR1 billion ($100 k) per unit. After given guarantee from TNI that it will buy the next product iteration, Pindad was willing to spend billions of rupiah (hundreds thousand of a dollar) to develop Panser 0 Series. Financial support from state-owned banks only came after TNI put firm order for Anoa APC. The loan from the banks was used by Pindad to jump-start the Anoa manufacturing line.

TNI acquires Anoa APC in large number not only to replace hundreds of old APCs bought more than 50 years ago such as trio British Saracen, Saladin, and Ferret; but also to build mechanized infantry units in the future. This acquisition will not only provide a boost to Pindad to develop a more advanced armored system but also enhance its engineering and manufacturing capabilities. With less attractive remuneration it can offer to compare to the private sector, Pindad previously unable to attract the best talent from the best universities in Indonesia. It can only hire ‘mediocre’ engineers.

However, you don’t need the best engineer to develop and make something that just work decently. I remember a lecturer in college once said something like this about aircraft maker Boeing. “The top engineers created B-757. The mediocre engineers created B-737.”

The former was an engineering marvel that could fly gracefully. The latter, however, eventually became the most successful jetliner in history.

Pindad’s engineers who have gained precious experiences from APR-1 to Anoa project eventually became experienced and skilled engineers and they can always get help from the best scientists that Indonesia can muster from both BPPT and Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB) to assist them during the project development phase. Combine it with financial support from the government and a well thought out long term development masterplan, one can assure that for Pindad to build a tank is just a matter of time.

Indonesian government at least since 2009 started to fund the weapon system development project which includes medium tank project. The first phase of development was for defining the needs and probably early design. What is the weight threshold? What type and size of the gun to be installed? How is the engine layout and power rating?

Realizing that the armored tracked system is a very different beast from wheeled APC, Pindad sought a partner. Turkish FNSS was chosen and both parties in 2015 agreed to jointly develop what would become the Modern Medium Weight Tank project which resulting in Kaplan MT tank for Turkey and Harimau (Tiger) tank for Indonesia. The development phase mostly took place in Turkey with the Harimau prototypes were sent to Indonesia in 2018 for field trial.





Weighing up to 35 ton and equipped with 105 mm Cockerill high-pressure gun, the Harimau medium tank will replace 314 units (from originally 400 units) of AMX-13 tank currently fielded by TNI AD. The French light tank was first bought in 1963 and had been undergone several upgrades.

The medium tank project is another milestone for Pindad: joint development program. The next milestone would be producing it in large number by maximizing the local resources and in the most efficient way. In this regard, Pindad cannot do it alone.

There are only a handful of heavy engineering companies in Indonesia which can provide the technology and expertise in Harimau manufacturing. Texmaco Perkasa Engineering in Subang, West Java, which produce Perkasa truck for APS-1 is the only local company with precision manufacturing capability that can contribute to Harimau production. The others are heavy industry companies in Indonesia owned by Japanese and a European. Pindad reportedly has asked one of them to manufacture turret ring of Harimau tank.

One may wonder. What is next after Harimau? Would it be possible for Pindad to develop and built main battle tank? Indonesian government currently has no intention to move further from the medium tank project. Instead of expanding its portfolio, perhaps what is best for Pindad right now is deepening its expertise to support its current offerings, such as licensed production of large caliber ammunition and weapon system that can be used for TNI’s new mechanized infantry and cavalry divisions.

That’s all. I hope it helps…
________________________________

Thoughts anyone?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

Is it true that future contract for pkr10514 no.3 to 6 had been canceled for iver class?


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Is it true that future contract for pkr10514 no.3 to 6 had been canceled for iver class?



Yes, 4 iver and two PKR to replace van speijk in one on one basis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*TNI AU Headquarters Detachment Now Has a Quick Reaction Unit*
Ery_Apr 30, 2019330








Air Force Chief of Staff, Air Chief Marshal Yuyu Sutisna inaugurated the Health Battalion of TNI AU Headquarters Detachment on Monday (4/29/2019). Image source: Air Force Information Service.
AVTEN - The Air Force (TNI AU) Headquarters Detachment now has a quick reaction unit, the Health Battalion. The new unit was officially inaugurated by the Air Force Chief of Staff, Air Chief Marshal Yuyu Sutisna, on Monday (4/29/2019).

Health Battalion of TNI AU Headquarters Detachment is commanded by Lt. Col. (health) Heru Wisnu M.

Yuyu said, the inauguration of Health Battalion of TNI AU Headquarters Detachment as a follow-up to the validation of the TNI AU's health organization about the establishment of a rapid response health support unit, both in the context of Military War Operations (OMP) or Military Operations Other Than War (OMSP).

"As a quick reaction unit, Health Battalion of TNI AU Headquarters Detachment must have the ability to hold health support in a short time with adequate capacity," Yuyu pleaded.

When look at the social dynamics, said Yuyu, he projected that the role of the TNI, including the TNI AU on health aspects would more increasing, both assistance assignments and in the face of natural disasters that often occur in the Indonesian territory.

Health Battalion of TNI AU Headquarters Detachment is required to be able to provide help in early health care. This unit functions as a predecessor team that carries out initial health services before other help arrives.

"And air medical evacuation preparation to be referred to a more complete health facility in a safe area," Yuyu added.

Yuyu hopes, in the future the development of the Health Battalion of TNI AU Headquarters Detachment capacity will be directed towards realizing operational preparedness and harmony between core capabilities and factors that influence the success of the task.

As an operational unit in the health sector, Health Battalion of TNI AU Headquarters Detachment is also expected to be able to carry out its roles and functions optimally so that it can show the existence of TNI AU in service to the nation and state.
https://avten.asia/tni-au-headquart...0yp8Lh_kjhHGbMfDETF36vlS7tv44wlIl4seOcU5w-VVU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Those rusty vets looking dangerous, intan jaya peaks Papua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Marine Rouge said:


> Yes, 4 iver and two PKR to replace van speijk in one on one basis


4 iver? The budget is only for two iver


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> 4 iver? The budget is only for two iver



Two batch


----------



## J.Brody

Marine Rouge said:


> Two batch


Isn't it 4 PKR and 2 Iver instead?, since the contract for PKR batch 2 is already being discussed right?


----------



## Chestnut

Marine Rouge said:


> Two batch


I'm fairly sure it's 4 Martadinatas + 2 Ivers.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Martadinata-class frigates were meant to replace all Ahmad Yani-class frigates, so it's pretty much "confirmed" that we will at least have 6 ships of this class....maybe.





There's no doubt for the 3rd and 4th frigate, but the question is...will it be 4 total Martadinata and 2 Iver Huitfeldt, 6 Martadinata and 2 Iver Huitfeldt, or 6 Martadinata and 4 Iver Huitfeldt (both in two batch)? There's many hearsay that 4 "Destroyers" will be acquired, and of course it points out towards Iver. But apparently the available 800 million USD is only able to buy two Ivers in one batch, and we can't be sure whether there will be a follow-up orders or not.

Some of my concerns is the VLS system that will equip the Iver Huitfeldt-class, i feel that it'll be better if we retain the Mk41 and Mk56 modules just like in the original Danish Navy configuration, both the system and the missiles are relatively cheap and abundant, they are more versatile, their performance is quite good (i mean, they are staple for AEGIS), and the system could pack more missiles (quad-pack ESSM) and therefore more potential firepower per ship if needed.

There are some concerns within the Military and the defense ministry about "embargo" and potentially complicated contract for the VLS system and the missiles if we did choose the American Mk41 and Mk56, so the other option is Sylver VLS with Aster 15/30 as it's main SAM missile, and they could very well be the stronger candidate as we already have some business with MBDA for the MICA and Exocets. But Sylver and it's missiles are expensive, easily twice the price of an Mk41 system, and although there are user of them in the region, i doubt the Navy would spend that much extra money just to avoid having business in strategic area with the US.


----------



## radialv

Chestnut said:


> I'm fairly sure it's 4 Martadinatas + 2 Ivers.


2 iver will be good, but 4 iver instead of 2 i think prety amazing


----------



## ardezzo

Marine Rouge said:


> Yes, 4 iver and two PKR to replace van speijk in one on one basis



I still hope we continue PKR project to replace our old "Parchim" and I don't hope for 1 on 1 replacement, 1 for 2 is enough for me


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Martadinata-class frigates were meant to replace all Ahmad Yani-class frigates, so it's pretty much "confirmed" that we will at least have 6 ships of this class....maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no doubt for the 3rd and 4th frigate, but the question is...will it be 4 total Martadinata and 2 Iver Huitfeldt, 6 Martadinata and 2 Iver Huitfeldt, or 6 Martadinata and 4 Iver Huitfeldt (both in two batch)? There's many hearsay that 4 "Destroyers" will be acquired, and of course it points out towards Iver. But apparently the available 800 million USD is only able to buy two Ivers in one batch, and we can't be sure whether there will be a follow-up orders or not.
> 
> Some of my concerns is the VLS system that will equip the Iver Huitfeldt-class, i feel that it'll be better if we retain the Mk41 and Mk56 modules just like in the original Danish Navy configuration, both the system and the missiles are relatively cheap and abundant, they are more versatile, their performance is quite good (i mean, they are staple for AEGIS), and the system could pack more missiles (quad-pack ESSM) and therefore more potential firepower per ship if needed.
> 
> There are some concerns within the Military and the defense ministry about "embargo" and potentially complicated contract for the VLS system and the missiles if we did choose the American Mk41 and Mk56, so the other option is Sylver VLS with Aster 15/30 as it's main SAM missile, and they could very well be the stronger candidate as we already have some business with MBDA for the MICA and Exocets. But Sylver and it's missiles are expensive, easily twice the price of an Mk41 system, and although there are user of them in the region, i doubt the Navy would spend that much extra money just to avoid having business in strategic area with the US.



Mk41 VLS is just launching platform, i would be glad to combined Asrocc and essm, nothing fancy but quite practical and got no much issue
We had got AMRAAM, there is no issue for the same level of missile like ESSM in clearence for sale to Indonesia, if it all about SM series they still asking our commitment...



ardezzo said:


> I still hope we continue PKR project to replace our old "Parchim" and I don't hope for 1 on 1 replacement, 1 for 2 is enough for me



Should go for local corvettes design , i heard mabes TNI AL is asking for possible replacement design optimized for ASW roles based on success, easy to build and simple design of KCR 60 class and performa of diponegoro class.


----------



## striver44

too bad if they indeed canceled the pkr. heck the pkr project objective is to replaced all outdated platforms from with a single class of hulls. the requirement is about 22 ships initially



HellFireIndo said:


> Martadinata-class frigates were meant to replace all Ahmad Yani-class frigates, so it's pretty much "confirmed" that we will at least have 6 ships of this class....maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no doubt for the 3rd and 4th frigate, but the question is...will it be 4 total Martadinata and 2 Iver Huitfeldt, 6 Martadinata and 2 Iver Huitfeldt, or 6 Martadinata and 4 Iver Huitfeldt (both in two batch)? There's many hearsay that 4 "Destroyers" will be acquired, and of course it points out towards Iver. But apparently the available 800 million USD is only able to buy two Ivers in one batch, and we can't be sure whether there will be a follow-up orders or not.
> 
> Some of my concerns is the VLS system that will equip the Iver Huitfeldt-class, i feel that it'll be better if we retain the Mk41 and Mk56 modules just like in the original Danish Navy configuration, both the system and the missiles are relatively cheap and abundant, they are more versatile, their performance is quite good (i mean, they are staple for AEGIS), and the system could pack more missiles (quad-pack ESSM) and therefore more potential firepower per ship if needed.
> 
> There are some concerns within the Military and the defense ministry about "embargo" and potentially complicated contract for the VLS system and the missiles if we did choose the American Mk41 and Mk56, so the other option is Sylver VLS with Aster 15/30 as it's main SAM missile, and they could very well be the stronger candidate as we already have some business with MBDA for the MICA and Exocets. But Sylver and it's missiles are expensive, easily twice the price of an Mk41 system, and although there are user of them in the region, i doubt the Navy would spend that much extra money just to avoid having business in strategic area with the US.


is the 3rd and 4th ship contract signed already??? havent heard anything since atleast 2017.


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> too bad if they indeed canceled the pkr. heck the pkr project objective is to replaced all outdated platforms from with a single class of hulls. the requirement is about 22 ships initially
> 
> 
> is the 3rd and 4th ship contract signed already??? havent heard anything since atleast 2017.



No contract, pkr is quite expensive though


----------



## Jatosint

ardezzo said:


> I still hope we continue PKR project to replace our old "Parchim" and I don't hope for 1 on 1 replacement, 1 for 2 is enough for me



If I remember correctly, Parchim will be replaced by Diponegoro Class (Sigma 9113), not PKR (Sigma 10514).



striver44 said:


> too bad if they indeed canceled the pkr. heck the pkr project objective is to replaced all outdated platforms from with a single class of hulls. the requirement is about 22 ships initially
> 
> 
> is the 3rd and 4th ship contract signed already??? havent heard anything since atleast 2017.



No contract signing yet. The last sigma-related news was last September in which our MoD said that there will be 8 new ships: "4 Sigma, 4 PKR"


----------



## Nike

LunarSteam said:


> If I remember correctly, Parchim will be replaced by Diponegoro Class (Sigma 9113), not PKR (Sigma 10514).
> 
> 
> 
> No contract signing yet. The last sigma-related news was last September in which our MoD said that there will be 8 new ships: "4 Sigma, 4 PKR"



Fact is, Dutch vessels design with Frenchie stuff is very expensive compared to South Korean vessels design with US and SWEDEN made system. Look at AAW frigate Thailand just recently got, just with slightly 400 million US dollar price tag got fully fledged system comparable to light destroyer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

MKEK ATGM
*SpetsTechnoExport to supply 120 mm anti-tank laser guided missiles to Turkey.*
01.05.2019
During the first day of the IDEF'19 International Defence Industry Fair held in Istanbul, the SE SFTE “Spetstechnoexport” solemnly initialed a contract with the Turkish state corporation "Makina ve Kimya Endüstrisi Kurumu" ("MKEK") for supply of 120 mm anti-tank laser guided missiles “Konus”, developed and produced by the “State Kyiv Design Bureau “Luch”.

_Photo, from left side: first line: Mr. Pavlo Bukin, Director General of the State Concern "Ukroboronprom", Mr. Mehmet Ünal, Acting Director General of “MKEK”, Mr. Vladyslav Belbas, director of the SE SFTE "Spetstechnoexport". Second line: Mr. Oleg Korostylev - Director General of the “State Kyiv Design Bureau “Luch”, Mr. Serhiy Pashynskyi, Head of the Committee for Security and Defense of Verkhovna Rada of Ukraine, Mr. Muhsin Dere, the Deputy Minister of National Defense of Turkey, Mr. Serhiy Kryvonos, Deputy Secretary of the National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine._

*During the first stage of the contract implementation, there is planned to supply 120 mm anti-tank laser guided missiles “Konus” and guidance systems for their integration into Turkish main battle tanks. Subsequently, there will be a partial transfer of technologies - Ukrainian guided missiles will be produced at the "MKEK" capacities. *

As a result of the initialization of the contract, the parties agreed on the issues of cost and terms of delivery, as well as all conditions for the agreement implementation. The completion of the signing procedure and the start of production of an export batch of missiles is scheduled for the coming weeks.






The anti-tank laser guided missile "Konus" was specially developed by the “State Kyiv Design Bureau “Luch” for firing from armored tanks with NATO caliber 120 mm main gun. The missile is capable of striking the target at a distance of 5 km, far exceeding the range of conventional tank projectiles. The tandem combat part of the missile is capable of destroying a dynamic protection system of enemy tank and punching up to 800 mm of armor.

The advantage of cooperating with Turkish “MKEK” is the ability to supply high-precision weapons not only to the Turkish Armed Forces*, but also to increase the presence of Ukrainian defense products in other markets that operate 120-mm guns and actively cooperate with the Turkish defense industry - in particular, the Middle-East countries and South-East Asia.*

Should trying from our Leopard 2 to enhance their lethality


----------



## Chestnut

Marine Rouge said:


> MKEK ATGM
> *SpetsTechnoExport to supply 120 mm anti-tank laser guided missiles to Turkey.*
> 01.05.2019
> During the first day of the IDEF'19 International Defence Industry Fair held in Istanbul, the SE SFTE “Spetstechnoexport” solemnly initialed a contract with the Turkish state corporation "Makina ve Kimya Endüstrisi Kurumu" ("MKEK") for supply of 120 mm anti-tank laser guided missiles “Konus”, developed and produced by the “State Kyiv Design Bureau “Luch”.
> 
> _Photo, from left side: first line: Mr. Pavlo Bukin, Director General of the State Concern "Ukroboronprom", Mr. Mehmet Ünal, Acting Director General of “MKEK”, Mr. Vladyslav Belbas, director of the SE SFTE "Spetstechnoexport". Second line: Mr. Oleg Korostylev - Director General of the “State Kyiv Design Bureau “Luch”, Mr. Serhiy Pashynskyi, Head of the Committee for Security and Defense of Verkhovna Rada of Ukraine, Mr. Muhsin Dere, the Deputy Minister of National Defense of Turkey, Mr. Serhiy Kryvonos, Deputy Secretary of the National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine._
> 
> *During the first stage of the contract implementation, there is planned to supply 120 mm anti-tank laser guided missiles “Konus” and guidance systems for their integration into Turkish main battle tanks. Subsequently, there will be a partial transfer of technologies - Ukrainian guided missiles will be produced at the "MKEK" capacities. *
> 
> As a result of the initialization of the contract, the parties agreed on the issues of cost and terms of delivery, as well as all conditions for the agreement implementation. The completion of the signing procedure and the start of production of an export batch of missiles is scheduled for the coming weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-tank laser guided missile "Konus" was specially developed by the “State Kyiv Design Bureau “Luch” for firing from armored tanks with NATO caliber 120 mm main gun. The missile is capable of striking the target at a distance of 5 km, far exceeding the range of conventional tank projectiles. The tandem combat part of the missile is capable of destroying a dynamic protection system of enemy tank and punching up to 800 mm of armor.
> 
> The advantage of cooperating with Turkish “MKEK” is the ability to supply high-precision weapons not only to the Turkish Armed Forces*, but also to increase the presence of Ukrainian defense products in other markets that operate 120-mm guns and actively cooperate with the Turkish defense industry - in particular, the Middle-East countries and South-East Asia.*
> 
> Should trying from our Leopard 2 to enhance their lethality



No, 100x no.

With the current situation in Ukraine we should not be looking towards them for anything defense related. A lot of their Industry is currently bogged down because of the war. For the longest time, their only munitions plant was located in Eastern Ukraine in land occupied by the Donetsk People's Republic.

There's a reason why Iraq and Indonesia cancelled any further orders for the BTR-4 and why Thailand's T-84 Oplot's delivery was overdue by several years. Ukraine is not a reliable partner for defense needs. If we're looking to do away with Russian goods because of CAATSA, better to look at Poland, the Czech Republic, Slovakia or hell even Israel.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Chestnut said:


> No, 100x no.
> 
> With the current situation in Ukraine we should not be looking towards them for anything defense related. A lot of their Industry is currently bogged down because of the war. For the longest time, their only munitions plant was located in Eastern Ukraine in land occupied by the Donetsk People's Republic.
> 
> There's a reason why Iraq and Indonesia cancelled any further orders for the BTR-4 and why Thailand's T-84 Oplot's delivery was overdue by several years. Ukraine is not a reliable partner for defense needs. If we're looking to do away with Russian goods because of CAATSA, better to look at Poland, the Czech Republic, Slovakia or hell even Israel.


No if like TR...there is ToT involved...


----------



## Chestnut

HannibalBarca said:


> No if like TR...there is ToT involved...


I would still rather deal with Turkey directly or any of the aforementioned countries I stated. I have dealt with Ukronoboroprom before and I stand by my statement that we should not be looking towards them for our defense needs at least until AFTER they have settled their own problems with Russia.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Chestnut said:


> I would still rather deal with Turkey directly or any of the aforementioned countries I stated. I have dealt with Ukronoboroprom before and I stand by my statement that we should not be looking towards them for our defense needs at least until AFTER they have settled their own problems with Russia.


Other countries sees such instability as a good thing to Dev their Def industry by acquiring ToT/Rights at a relatively cheap cost... Like TR or Some ME countries etc...
UKR is literally selling off their "stock knowledge" Equipements to fund other projets and gaining market share...


----------



## Nike

Uncategorized
*MBDA: a Sea Ceptor for Indonesia?*
 09/11/2018
At Indo Defence MBDA, the European missile company, is promoting its new Sea Ceptor local area anti-air missile system as a potential retrofit for the Indonesian Navy’s three Bung Tomo class corvettes. Originally the three 95 meters corvettes were designed to receive the VL Sea Wolf, following an agreement signed in 2013, but that did not happen. MBDA is now proposing its new missile system based on the CAMM (Common Anti-air Modular Missile)

Sea Captor system. As demonstrated by the highly successful Type 23 upgrade programme for the British Royal Navy, the Sea Ceptor is a proven and low-risk upgrade option for the Bung Tomo corvettes, its physical dimensions being the same of then planned system, which means that no major modification are required on the units.

The Sea Ceptor has a range of more than 25 km, and uses an active radar seeker (supported by mid-course guidance updates) to deliver an all-embracing capability against multiple targets simultaneously. It also features a novel “soft lunch” technology, where a gas-powered piston propels the missile away from the ship before thrusting it in the direction of flight. Once the low-speed /low-energy turnover is complete, the missile fires its main rocket motor.

The Sea Ceptor has been ordered by the UK Ministry of Defence to replace the VL Sea Wolf on Royal Navy’s type 23 frigates and to equip new Type 26 frigates from build as well as future Type 31 frigates. The system was also ordered by New Zealand and Chile for their respective frigate upgrade programmes.

https://www.edrmagazine.eu/mbda-a-sea-ceptor-for-indonesia


----------



## striver44

Marine Rouge said:


> Uncategorized
> *MBDA: a Sea Ceptor for Indonesia?*
> 09/11/2018
> At Indo Defence MBDA, the European missile company, is promoting its new Sea Ceptor local area anti-air missile system as a potential retrofit for the Indonesian Navy’s three Bung Tomo class corvettes. Originally the three 95 meters corvettes were designed to receive the VL Sea Wolf, following an agreement signed in 2013, but that did not happen. MBDA is now proposing its new missile system based on the CAMM (Common Anti-air Modular Missile)
> 
> Sea Captor system. As demonstrated by the highly successful Type 23 upgrade programme for the British Royal Navy, the Sea Ceptor is a proven and low-risk upgrade option for the Bung Tomo corvettes, its physical dimensions being the same of then planned system, which means that no major modification are required on the units.
> 
> The Sea Ceptor has a range of more than 25 km, and uses an active radar seeker (supported by mid-course guidance updates) to deliver an all-embracing capability against multiple targets simultaneously. It also features a novel “soft lunch” technology, where a gas-powered piston propels the missile away from the ship before thrusting it in the direction of flight. Once the low-speed /low-energy turnover is complete, the missile fires its main rocket motor.
> 
> The Sea Ceptor has been ordered by the UK Ministry of Defence to replace the VL Sea Wolf on Royal Navy’s type 23 frigates and to equip new Type 26 frigates from build as well as future Type 31 frigates. The system was also ordered by New Zealand and Chile for their respective frigate upgrade programmes.
> 
> https://www.edrmagazine.eu/mbda-a-sea-ceptor-for-indonesia


This or vl mica. My bet are on vl mica


----------



## deadlast

Spoiler: Source



Samuel K
https://goo.gl/maps/LgZoHSdoG2jLRkoP7
https://goo.gl/maps/8UfbmPfGuceCaGxT6

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mandala

FNSS/Pindad Kaplan MT with Aselsan PULAT APS.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chestnut

striver44 said:


> This or vl mica. My bet are on vl mica



Sea Ceptor is a better investment than the MICA. I'd rahter we do away from the Exocet's and MICA in favor of NSM's and Sea Ceptors.


----------



## striver44

Chestnut said:


> Sea Ceptor is a better investment than the MICA. I'd rahter we do away from the Exocet's and MICA in favor of NSM's and Sea Ceptors.


You do realize that our navy top brass always prefer tested and proven design.no?


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> You do realize that our navy top brass always prefer tested and proven design.no?



While bought mica, they are not truly tested and quite new for us. Sea ceptor will give our Navy several competitive edges against Navies in the region. NSM or RBS 15 latest itterian is good


----------



## striver44

Marine Rouge said:


> While bought mica, they are not truly tested and quite new for us. Sea ceptor will give our Navy several competitive edges against Navies in the region. NSM or RBS 15 latest itterian is good


Mam deep in my heart i would've liked the navy to be equipped with latest rbs 15mk4 gungnir, aster 30, or onyx ssm. And our f16 retrofitted with aesa radars. But from past procurement I dont think the navy wanted something new. Because for our armed forces "good enough" is enough


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> Uncategorized
> *MBDA: a Sea Ceptor for Indonesia?*
> 09/11/2018
> At Indo Defence MBDA, the European missile company, is promoting its new Sea Ceptor local area anti-air missile system as a potential retrofit for the Indonesian Navy’s three Bung Tomo class corvettes. Originally the three 95 meters corvettes were designed to receive the VL Sea Wolf, following an agreement signed in 2013, but that did not happen. MBDA is now proposing its new missile system based on the CAMM (Common Anti-air Modular Missile)
> 
> Sea Captor system. As demonstrated by the highly successful Type 23 upgrade programme for the British Royal Navy, the Sea Ceptor is a proven and low-risk upgrade option for the Bung Tomo corvettes, its physical dimensions being the same of then planned system, which means that no major modification are required on the units.
> 
> The Sea Ceptor has a range of more than 25 km, and uses an active radar seeker (supported by mid-course guidance updates) to deliver an all-embracing capability against multiple targets simultaneously. It also features a novel “soft lunch” technology, where a gas-powered piston propels the missile away from the ship before thrusting it in the direction of flight. Once the low-speed /low-energy turnover is complete, the missile fires its main rocket motor.
> 
> The Sea Ceptor has been ordered by the UK Ministry of Defence to replace the VL Sea Wolf on Royal Navy’s type 23 frigates and to equip new Type 26 frigates from build as well as future Type 31 frigates. The system was also ordered by New Zealand and Chile for their respective frigate upgrade programmes.
> 
> https://www.edrmagazine.eu/mbda-a-sea-ceptor-for-indonesia





striver44 said:


> This or vl mica. My bet are on vl mica





Chestnut said:


> Sea Ceptor is a better investment than the MICA. I'd rahter we do away from the Exocet's and MICA in favor of NSM's and Sea Ceptors.


I agree that Sea Ceptor/CAMM is overall better investment than MICA, in performance, price and other characteristics. They are cheaper than MICA, only 1 million USD top each, they have better range that is marketed as 25km+ compared to MICA's 20km range, they have active radar guidance, they are a simpler and have more "reliable" firing system due to the "cold launch" principle (albeit somewhat take up more time to react to threats), they could be quad-packed in VLS canister, meaning that a Martadinata class frigate could be stuffed with 48 missiles (if we assume that a VL MICA sized cell is used and it's able to hold 4 missiles each, otherwise it's safe to assume that it could hold 40+ missiles).

This is the Sea Ceptor/CAMM test fired from a Mk41 cell, the Sea Ceptor could also be fired from Slyver VLS cell, and perhaps from British MBDA's own VLS system/cell?




Their standart "cell" is very similar to their predecessor the Sea Wolf, and they look like this:




Each cell hold 1 missile, one time use, they use cold launch therefore offers more flexibility and less trouble in integrating it to ship's platform (as there is no need to give up space for exhaust), and it takes less space, they can even have 4 cells module that could even fit inside a KCR 60 (that if we could figure out how to fit it in or slightly modifying the hull, result will be something like the picture from MBDA). They offered the Sea Ceptor as the replacement for Sea Wolfs currently in service aboard Bung Tomo class, due to the fact that Sea Ceptor is a direct successor to the Sea Wolf. But, let's hope that the offer will be more than just being Sea Wolf's relacement.



mandala said:


> FNSS/Pindad Kaplan MT with Aselsan PULAT APS.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


BTW, how does this Pulat APS works?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Mam deep in my heart i would've liked the navy to be equipped with latest rbs 15mk4 gungnir, aster 30, or onyx ssm. And our f16 retrofitted with aesa radars. But from past procurement I dont think the navy wanted something new. Because for our armed forces "good enough" is enough



new paradigm must be prevail, good enough will be never enough if your adversaries hold a slight advantage over yours


----------



## 182

*Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) AVRO RJ-85/BAe-146*

*The Vice President of Republic of Indonesia is on board*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## radialv

deadlast said:


> Spoiler: Source
> 
> 
> 
> Samuel K
> https://goo.gl/maps/LgZoHSdoG2jLRkoP7
> https://goo.gl/maps/8UfbmPfGuceCaGxT6


High res pics please brother....[emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## Chestnut

striver44 said:


> You do realize that our navy top brass always prefer tested and proven design.no?



The Exocet is an outdated AShM that literally every ship defense system in the world consider a baseline threat. The MICA is more expensive to procure and compared to the Sea Ceptor is an older threat.

The Navy brass doesn't actually care about tested and proven design, just whatever works, is cheapest, and which company can give them the best kickbacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## deadlast

radialv said:


> High res pics please brother....[emoji120][emoji120]


If only I had one bro, those pics are on the better side resolution and quality wise that I could find on public domains (dated May, 1st 2019). The other pics I got were either too blurry, small or heavily filtered until the details is lost, it's unbearable to watch. Just be patient and wait about a week or so, maybe a better pics would pop up by then I hope.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia signs contract for multifunction satellite*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, May 3, 2019 / 06:31 pm 






Communications and Information Minister Rudiantara (The Jakarta Post/Donny Fernando)

The government on Friday contracted a French company to build a multifunction satellite that is expected to be put into orbit and begin operations in 2023.

French manufacturer Thales Alenia Space is to start making the satellite, to be called the Satelit Republik Indonesia (SATRIA), in late 2019 and finish by 2022, according to a press release issued by the Communications and Information Ministry.

“I believe the infrastructure development will support the economic activities in society in the next coming years,” Coordinating Economic Minister Darmin Nasution said after a ceremony marking the signing of an agreement for the project at the National Museum in Jakarta.

He said the satellite project was part of the national strategic program set out in Presidential Regulation No 56/2018.

*The satellite, designed to have a throughput capacity of 150 billion bits per second (Gbps), is expected to provide internet services to 150,000 public facilities, including schools and health centers, as well as defense establishments, security administrations and all regional government offices all over Indonesia.*

Meanwhile, Communications and Information Minister Rudiantara explained that the SATRIA project was an effort by his ministry to improve connectivity to support public services throughout the country, including in frontier, outermost and remote regions.

“Satellite technology has become a solution to address the gap in broadband internet access in Indonesia, an archipelagic country, which has challenging geographical situation,” Rudiantara said in a statement.

He said SATRIA was the fourth internet infrastructure project undertaken by the ministry, following the western, central and eastern Palapa Ring Broadband projects.

Rudiantara added that the government would use the so-called Availability Payment Scheme to repay the investors involved in the project in periodic installments over 15 years. He said SATRIA was an example of involving the private sector in an infrastructure project. (bbn)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...gns-contract-for-multifunction-satellite.html

i am suspect this satellite use is mostly to cater defense security needs even the name suggest it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 182

* 7th Fleet Flagship USS Blue Ridge Strengthens Maritime Partnership in Indonesia 
*
U.S. Seventh Fleet flagship, USS Blue Ridge (LCC 19), arrived in Jakarta for a port visit May 1, as the United States and Indonesia celebrate 70 years of diplomatic relations in 2019.

Seventh Fleet ships like Blue Ridge have visited Jakarta for decades as part of a strong partnership with the Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) that includes regular staff talks, professional exchanges and exercises like Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) and Southeast Asia Cooperation and Training (SEACAT). TNI AL also participates in multilateral exercises like Cobra Gold and RIMPAC, and hosts the biennial exercise Komodo in Indonesia.

"The navy of both countries often carry out joint exercises, such as the Multilateral Naval Exercise Komodo (MNEK) held by the Navy, as well as on the exercise Rim of the Pacific Exercise (RIMPAC) hosted by the US Navy," he continued.

Previously, Philip G. Sawyer has held a meeting with Chief of Naval Staff (Kasal) Admiral Siwi Sukma Adji, SE, MM, in Mabesal Cilangkap, on Tuesday.

SS Blue Ridge (LCC-19), commanded by Captain Eric J. Anduze, a warship kind / type of the Blue Ridge Mountains. An Amphibious Ship Control and Command (An Amphibious Command and Control). LCC-19 has a length of 193.2 meters, width 32.9 meters, draft of 8.8 meters and weight of the ship 19.609 tons.

This ship is capable of traveling at the speed of 23 knots and often carrying two helicopters Sikorsky SH-60 Seahawk. The ship is currently based in Yokosuka, Japan. USS USS Blue Ridge plans to be in Indonesia until the date of May 5, 2019.

During his stay in Indonesia, the USS Blue Ridge will carry out various activities together with personnel of the Navy, among others, _navy to information exchange, exchange of medical_ as well visit the Navy Hospital dr. Mintohardjo Jakarta, _cybersecurity afloat exchange, sport friendly match_ and _ship tour_ , to hold _open ship_ for the general public.

_by Mulyono Sri Hutomo / indomaritim.id_

*USS Blue Ridge (LCC 19)*








































an old pic from prev port visit






Activities

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

F16s, sikatan daya excercise

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

*Excuse moi.. WIKKEN TAIM..!!!*


















_*) Credit to their respective owners._

.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GraveDigger388

katarabhumi said:


> *Excuse moi.. WIKKEN TAIM..!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*) Credit to their respective owners._
> 
> .


I forgot that it's Saturday until I saw this post lol. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## mandala

*IDEF 2019: FNSS displays for the first time Kaplan medium tank fitted with PULAT APS*

*



*

*



*

https://armyrecognition.com/idef_2019_news_online_show_daily_defense_exhibition_turkey/idef_2019_fnss_displays_for_the_first_time_kaplan_medium_tank_fitted_with_pulat_aps.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

mandala said:


> *IDEF 2019: FNSS displays for the first time Kaplan medium tank fitted with PULAT APS*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> https://armyrecognition.com/idef_2019_news_online_show_daily_defense_exhibition_turkey/idef_2019_fnss_displays_for_the_first_time_kaplan_medium_tank_fitted_with_pulat_aps.html


What kind of projectile does PULAT use? Explosive like Afganit or pellets like Trophy?


----------



## 182

*2 HARIMAU MEDIUM TANK PROTOTYPES JOINTLY PRESENT:*

at Bandung, PT PINDAD ANNIVERSARY





Chief of Armed Forces





Army Chief of Staff





at Istanbul, IDEF 2019 Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

GraveDigger388 said:


> What kind of projectile does PULAT use? Explosive like Afganit or pellets like Trophy?


Looking at this PULAT APS tests video looks like explosive. I could be wrong though.


----------



## GraveDigger388

mandala said:


> Looking at this PULAT APS tests video looks like explosive. I could be wrong though.


Hmm..too unclear of a footage to make sure.



182 said:


> *2 HARIMAU MEDIUM TANK PROTOTYPES JOINTLY PRESENT:*
> 
> at Bandung, PT PINDAD ANNIVERSARY



Listen how this outlet narrating the video with clear, well researched, points with no confusion, such as the way they said APS-3 Anoa and not just 'Panser'.


----------



## HellFireIndo

182 said:


> Army Chief of Staff





182 said:


> *2 HARIMAU MEDIUM TANK PROTOTYPES JOINTLY PRESENT:*
> 
> at Bandung, PT PINDAD ANNIVERSARY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chief of Armed Forces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army Chief of Staff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at Istanbul, IDEF 2019 Turkey


Speaking of the camo uniform discussion few days ago, i think it's all answered in the Andika's video, Andika and the soldiers all wears the new NKRI camo, in the Army's HQ, pretty much "confirmed" that the standardization of NKRI camo is indeed a part of Andika's agenda as the Army Chief of Staff.


----------



## mandala

GraveDigger388 said:


> Hmm..too unclear of a footage to make sure.


A much clearer video of PULAT APS tests.


----------



## HellFireIndo

mandala said:


> A much clearer video of PULAT APS tests.


Reminds of ERA, the principle is very similar, so what's the key difference between them? how PULAT works as an APS and not ERA?


----------



## mandala

Close-up view of Kaplan MT (Harimau) PULAT APS.

Swipe left for more pics.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## GraveDigger388

HellFireIndo said:


> Reminds of ERA, the principle is very similar, so what's the key difference between them? how PULAT works as an APS and not ERA?


ERA just sits there waiting for the beating. APS actively SEEKS the incoming projectile.


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

HellFireIndo said:


> Reminds of ERA, the principle is very similar, so what's the key difference between them? how PULAT works as an APS and not ERA?





GraveDigger388 said:


> ERA just sits there waiting for the beating. APS actively SEEKS the incoming projectile.



ERA is passive protection, PULAT is active protection 

From the video, I think the tube contains explosive material that will detonate when the tank detects incoming rocket/missile. It's more similar to Russian Arena APS. I think it's inferior compared to trophy/arena since it adds considerable width to the hull thus limiting the tank's maneuverability and somehow it looks fragile (kyknya kalau nyerempet tembok/kendaraan lain bakal copot)


----------



## HellFireIndo

LunarSteam said:


> ERA is passive protection, PULAT is active protection
> 
> From the video, I think the tube contains explosive material that will detonate when the tank detects incoming rocket/missile. It's more similar to Russian Arena APS. I think it's inferior compared to trophy/arena since it adds considerable width to the hull thus limiting the tank's maneuverability and somehow it looks fragile (kyknya kalau nyerempet tembok/kendaraan lain bakal copot)


Ok i get it, and i agree with the fact that the modules add to the hull's width, it kinda eliminate the advantage of the MT's smaller stature and the PULAT looks like a fragile target. The Turks have other APS from Akkor that functions like the Trophy, with launchers in several points on the tank that could fire grenades that will detonates near the incoming projectile, i think this kind of APS is overall better than the PULAT module, so why wont we just pick that one instead? Well, PULAT is still an APS, so at least there's some improvement lol.


----------



## Chestnut

T


HellFireIndo said:


> Ok i get it, and i agree with the fact that the modules add to the hull's width, it kinda eliminate the advantage of the MT's smaller stature and the PULAT looks like a fragile target. The Turks have other APS from Akkor that functions like the Trophy, with launchers in several points on the tank that could fire grenades that will detonates near the incoming projectile, i think this kind of APS is overall better than the PULAT module, so why wont we just pick that one instead? Well, PULAT is still an APS, so at least there's some improvement lol.


There's no guarantee they would even install an APS on the Tiger let alone the TNI actually procuring it.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Chestnut said:


> T
> 
> There's no guarantee they would even install an APS on the Tiger let alone the TNI actually procuring it.


Reminds me of the rendering of Leopard 2s Revolution upgrade rendering back in 2014, it got all these fancy sensors and optics, and RCWS. Turns out there was a quite big miss on that, not all Leopards were upgraded to Revolution standart, and the upgrade doesn't includes the .50 cal RCWS, i remember feeling restless and anxious thinking about it back then lol.

I would prefer that we'll treat this Tiger Medium Tank as a platform where we could test all of the newer tank stuffs on it and how we could modify the tanks to better integrate upgrades and additional components, like add-on Armors, optics, RCWS, APS perhaps? and how we can design and customize the tank to suit their given mission. Maybe we could learn many things and get experience with it, so that perhaps we can go further in developing local industry (MBT)? Too far-fetched i must admit, but that's just some random thoughts tho.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

HellFireIndo said:


> Reminds me of the rendering of Leopard 2s Revolution upgrade rendering back in 2014, it got all these fancy sensors and optics, and RCWS. Turns out there was a quite big miss on that, not all Leopards were upgraded to Revolution standart, and the upgrade doesn't includes the .50 cal RCWS, i remember feeling restless and anxious thinking about it back then lol.
> 
> I would prefer that we'll treat this Tiger Medium Tank as a platform where we could test all of the newer tank stuffs on it and how we could modify the tanks to better integrate upgrades and additional components, like add-on Armors, optics, RCWS, APS perhaps? and how we can design and customize the tank to suit their given mission. Maybe we could learn many things and get experience with it, so that perhaps we can go further in developing local industry (MBT)? Too far-fetched i must admit, but that's just some random thoughts tho.


Because the AD doesn't need every parts of the upgrade packages.

It doesn't need the L55 cannon or even the alice smoke charger. Because the situation in indonesia doesn't demand it for a fully upgraded Leo.


----------



## mengkom

sure, ERA filled tank would looks menacing, but do you know that ERA is *ONLY* effective against HEAT?
it's principle is countering the explosion from projectile with another explosive material *upon impact*, so that the energy will deflecting in its course then dissipated. ERA are still vulnerable to SABOT or kinetic energy penetrator warhead.

whereas, APS's principle is to shoot incoming warhead (be it HEAT, SABOT or just conventional smaller projectile) *away and before *it hit tank surface. So in general APS is more efficient against a wider range of threat (as long as the sensor and computer are not overloaded with many data at the same time). The only way to defeat APS is to shoot the tank from many directions at the same time, and hoping 1 or 2 projectile will hit the tank eventually.

i'll say the APS in medium tank is a great addition, considering it will not hindering much in tank maneuverability but greatly improve its survivability.


----------



## Jatosint

Svantana said:


>


Look at that minimum HSE and safety equipment for the workers....no respirator and safety glass for workers who paint the hull and grind the propeller

Anyway, did they really eat the clams?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## deadlast

mengkom said:


> sure, ERA filled tank would looks menacing, but do you know that ERA is *ONLY* effective against HEAT?
> it's principle is countering the explosion from projectile with another explosive material *upon impact*, so that the energy will deflecting in its course then dissipated. ERA are still vulnerable to SABOT or kinetic energy penetrator warhead.


Not entirely wrong, but not technically right either. Some ERA/NxRA/NERA do have an ability to at least reduced the performance or even breaks the penetrator rods of kinetic energy rounds.



mengkom said:


> whereas, APS's principle is to shoot incoming warhead (be it HEAT, SABOT or just conventional smaller projectile) *away and before *it hit tank surface. So in general APS is more efficient against a wider range of threat (as long as the sensor and computer are not overloaded with many data at the same time). The only way to defeat APS is to shoot the tank from many directions at the same time, and hoping 1 or 2 projectile will hit the tank eventually.


Similarly, not all APS (hardkill APS) are designed to be able to defeat conventional solid projectile (APDS/APFSDS), HEAT or the like (RPG/ATGM) round maybe, they're mostly larger and packed full of explosive and not a small solid tungsten/hardened steel rods/slugs.

-----------
Just wanted to add this for further readings, a nice overviews of several APS are discussed in this articles from Below The Turret Ring blogpost:
https://below-the-turret-ring.blogspot.com/2017/01/hardkill-aps-overview.html

Also, notices the similarity between Ukrainian Zaslon APS and the Turkish PULAT APS.


----------



## Nike

deadlast said:


> Not entirely wrong, but not technically right either. Some ERA/NxRA/NERA do have an ability to at least reduced the performance or even breaks the penetrator rods of kinetic energy rounds.
> 
> 
> Similarly, not all APS (hardkill APS) are designed to be able to defeat conventional solid projectile (APDS/APFSDS), HEAT or the like (RPG/ATGM) round maybe, they're mostly larger and packed full of explosive and not a small solid tungsten/hardened steel rods/slugs.
> 
> -----------
> Just wanted to add this for further readings, a nice overviews of several APS are discussed in this articles from Below The Turret Ring blogpost:
> https://below-the-turret-ring.blogspot.com/2017/01/hardkill-aps-overview.html
> 
> Also, notices the similarity between Ukranian Zaslon APS and the Turkish PULAT APS.



Turkish nowadays kinda act like Ukraina products reseller with new package touch


----------



## deadlast

Marine Rouge said:


> Turkish nowadays kinda act like Ukraina products reseller with new package touch


Well, based on their situation, The Ukraine need the money and the Turks need the technology. One of the benefit of a nation who has a solid research/manufacturing capabilities with an economy and political will to back it I guess. Unlike certain country who always fuss about technology transfer but backs-off after receiving the bill. :p


----------



## Logam42

Marine Rouge said:


> Turkish nowadays kinda act like Ukraina products reseller with new package touch





deadlast said:


> Well, based on their situation, The Ukraine need the money and the Turks need the technology. One of the benefit of a nation who has a solid research/manufacturing capabilities with an economy and political will to back it I guess. Unlike certain country who always fuss about technology transfer but backs-off after receiving the bill. :p


Yup to all three accounts! 

Pretty shrewd way for Turkey to position itself IMO. They get all the technology they want, and then resell the tech they think is ok to resell.

In a way, it compensates them for the extra risk of trying to tech-tranfer with Ukraine. They have a ton of other nations waiting to tech-transfer with them and willing to pay a premium on top of that for the sake of higher reliability and stability that Ukraine by definition can't offer right now.


----------



## HellFireIndo

deadlast said:


> Well, based on their situation, The Ukraine need the money and the Turks need the technology. One of the benefit of a nation who has a solid research/manufacturing capabilities with an economy and political will to back it I guess. Unlike certain country who always fuss about technology transfer but backs-off after receiving the bill. :p


*And what country that would be Mr.deadlast?*

I smelled that in the upcoming years the Turks would offer more and more stuffs to us, especially Army's combat vehicles. I think they are the second one in being the most aggressive in offering their products to us, of course after the Swedish SAAB (although their products are good, we just can't accommodate more armament models, that would be a logistical burden).

A part of me says that we should take the opportunity to cooperate with them more, but the other part says that the Turks are just another supplier and we shouldn't rely on them too much. The difference is that the Turks are willing, and even actively offering their latest products that other suppliers simply won't offer. Although there's certainly better options, i think the Turks have the best option in fulfilling the requirement of being affordable, contains ToT schemes, benefiting the advancement of local industries, filling the missing armament types slot, offers a close-up access to many types of armaments that we previously never have in our inventory (like the SPAAG, mobile AA missile platform, APS, torpedo decoy, or even the AIP technology) and generally free from any possibility of embargo. 

We should check their products, and let them compete with other suppliers. We have so much left to do in modernizing the Military and we don't have much options or time to reconsider the offers, so maybe closing in to Turkey is indeed a good move, other than Indonesia's deepening cooperation with South Korea in the defense sector.


----------



## mandala

HellFireIndo said:


> Reminds of ERA, the principle is very similar, so what's the key difference between them? how PULAT works as an APS and not ERA?





deadlast said:


> Just wanted to add this for further readings, a nice overviews of several APS are discussed in this articles from Below The Turret Ring blogpost:
> https://below-the-turret-ring.blogspot.com/2017/01/hardkill-aps-overview.html
> 
> *Also, notices the similarity between Ukrainian Zaslon APS and the Turkish PULAT APS.*


Thanks for the link. So basicly the tube can rotate itself depending on where a projectile is coming from.

Anyway a close-up view of PULAT APS on the Kaplan MT. Credit to Defence Turk.





















https://www.instagram.com/defence_turk/

Btw looks like the PULAT APS tubes are retractable. CMIIW.

Turkish M60T fitted with PULAT APS with the tubes extended:






We can see the same tubes on the side and front of the hull on the Turkish M60T during IDEF 2019 retracted :






https://savunmasanayist.com/2019/05/04/sta-atti-pulat-tuttu/

From the above Kaplan MT pics we can see also the front and rear tubes of the PULAT APS retracted.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chestnut

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Because the AD doesn't need every parts of the upgrade packages.
> 
> It doesn't need the L55 cannon or even the alice smoke charger. Because the situation in indonesia doesn't demand it for a fully upgraded Leo.


More like they don't have enough money.


----------



## striver44

Chestnut said:


> More like they don't have enough money.


No money+ the army leaders aren't really interested in mechanized warfare either


----------



## HellFireIndo

striver44 said:


> No money+ the army leaders aren't really interested in mechanized warfare either





Chestnut said:


> More like they don't have enough money.



So which one is correct? Indonesia can't use mechanized assets effectively due to the geography, and therefore better invest in support assets, better equipped infantry and force multipliers, mechanized force is better designed around today's COIN scenario and asymmetric warfare, no more heavy ground assets as using them against the like of insurgents were proven ineffective and already made obsolete by the widespread use of ATGMs by light infantry element. 

Or, is it better for the Army top leadership to invest more on the heavy mechanized tank force, as traditionally this element is better suited for rapid movement and firepower, a good mechanized element of the Army is key when fighting peer-to-peer scenario as when such event happened, we would have the upper hand from the very beginning and more options in both taking the offensive and deterrence factor, and in Asymmetric warfare scenario, would still be a boost the strength of the army as it will left the insurgents having less options and chance in fighting off the Army.

I don't have any capacity to say whether one is more correct than the another, but i'm leaning on the first one if at least there are program to upgrade the existing ground assets.


----------



## striver44

HellFireIndo said:


> So which one is correct? Indonesia can't use mechanized assets effectively due to the geography, and therefore better invest in support assets, better equipped infantry and force multipliers, mechanized force is better designed around today's COIN scenario and asymmetric warfare, no more heavy ground assets as using them against the like of insurgents were proven ineffective and already made obsolete by the widespread use of ATGMs by light infantry element.
> 
> Or, is it better for the Army top leadership to invest more on the heavy mechanized tank force, as traditionally this element is better suited for rapid movement and firepower, a good mechanized element of the Army is key when fighting peer-to-peer scenario as when such event happened, we would have the upper hand from the very beginning and more options in both taking the offensive and deterrence factor, and in Asymmetric warfare scenario, would still be a boost the strength of the army as it will left the insurgents having less options and chance in fighting off the Army.
> 
> I don't have any capacity to say whether one is more correct than the another, but i'm leaning on the first one if at least there are program to upgrade the existing ground assets.


The correct answer is to prioritize the air force and navy hehe.
Btw i think the army should lean on equipping the infantry with more support weapons such as ATGM's,AGL,RPG's,squad machine guns,portable drones etc. Wich we lack, most of the time (at least based on my observation), our infantry fire team consist only of riflemen and few machine gunner.
Heck a syrian rebel in idlib is probably more heavily armed going to the battlefield, than our regular soldier

Np:this is just my opinion thou

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

striver44 said:


> The correct answer is to prioritize the air force and navy hehe.
> Btw i think the army should lean on equipping the infantry with more support weapons such as ATGM's,AGL,RPG's,squad machine guns,portable drones etc. Wich we lack, most of the time (at least based on my observation), our infantry fire team consist only of riflemen and few machine gunner.
> Heck a syrian rebel in idlib is probably more heavily armed going to the battlefield, than our regular soldier
> 
> Np:this is just my opinion thou


The context is the Army only here, and yes i agree, but that's perhaps also due to the decades of peace and the lack real military threat, which made the current fireteam composition only contains rifles and machine guns, and lacking in heavier weapon such as rocket launchers and the like, as other weaponry is not so needed against the like of OPM. There are stocks of RPGs, AGLs and ATGMs like the Javelin for example, but that' not enough, and there's no real incentive to convince the higher ranked officers to procure more of them, let's hope that they did (or will did) realize the importance of these weaponry.

For the past few years, the Navy and the Air Force got higher budget allocation than the Army for armaments procurement, but that's still not enough considering our gigantic needs. It'll be interesting if in the next few years we will see the Indonesian Army infantry be modernized and equipped with latest equipment and weaponry.


----------



## mengkom

striver44 said:


> The correct answer is to prioritize the air force and navy hehe.
> Btw i think the army should lean on equipping the infantry with more support weapons such as ATGM's,AGL,RPG's,squad machine guns,portable drones etc. Wich we lack, most of the time (at least based on my observation), our infantry fire team consist only of riflemen and few machine gunner.
> Heck a syrian rebel in idlib is probably more heavily armed going to the battlefield, than our regular soldier
> 
> Np:this is just my opinion thou








credit to: https://www.instagram.com/graphica.mechanica/

agreed, we are lack of firepower even in squad level. 1 machine gun, 2 optics, and 1 grenade launcher per team? that's terrible. We should introduce DMR, RPG, adding more machine gun and rifle optics. More weaponry equals more tactical option for a squad to complete their mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

mengkom said:


> View attachment 558441
> 
> credit to: https://www.instagram.com/graphica.mechanica/
> 
> agreed, we are lack of firepower even in squad level. 1 machine gun, 2 optics, and 1 grenade launcher per team? that's terrible. We should introduce DMR, RPG, adding more machine gun and rifle optics. More weaponry equals more tactical option for a squad to complete their mission.





HellFireIndo said:


> The context is the Army only here, and yes i agree, but that's perhaps also due to the decades of peace and the lack real military threat, which made the current fireteam composition only contains rifles and machine guns, and lacking in heavier weapon such as rocket launchers and the like, as other weaponry is not so needed against the like of OPM. There are stocks of RPGs, AGLs and ATGMs like the Javelin for example, but that' not enough, and there's no real incentive to convince the higher ranked officers to procure more of them, let's hope that they did (or will did) realize the importance of these weaponry.
> 
> For the past few years, the Navy and the Air Force got higher budget allocation than the Army for armaments procurement, but that's still not enough considering our gigantic needs. It'll be interesting if in the next few years we will see the Indonesian Army infantry be modernized and equipped with latest equipment and weaponry.


Sometimes i kinda think that these commanders arent really in the bussiness of war. Our war doctrine is based on good enough is enough, while others like lets say the US armed forces doctrine is all about overkill, im not trying to compare our armed forces with the likes of usa but. I think for most of the time our commanders have lost the initiative. Other countries rich and poor alwats come with a way to fill the gap, richer countries like SG uses its wealth to build and train the most sophisticated armed forces in ASEAN while poorer countries like vietnam and myanmar come up with the solution of buying cheaper but still deadly weapons. If we are not rich enough to buy sufficient number of javelins and mbt law, why arent we buying rpg 7's,konkurs,fagots?? They're dirt cheap and they works. We spent much money on 84mm anti tank guns (which didnt even enter service till now) while there is a cheaper options of making a copycat of proven design such as spg-9's.
Didnt these commanders think that these kind of support weapons will be useful in scenarios such as urban warfare (google it and you'll find that urban theatre will be the most likely site of future battles in contrast to battlefield in the jungle and plains, as cities grow in importance and massive urbanization all across the world).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

striver44 said:


> No money+ the army leaders aren't really interested in mechanized warfare either


Or network centric warfare, or force multipliers, or anything that actually provides a credible deterrence and is more than just a big cannon that impresses literally no one but themselves.



striver44 said:


> Sometimes i kinda think that these commanders arent really in the bussiness of war. Our war doctrine is based on good enough is enough, while others like lets say the US armed forces doctrine is all about overkill, im not trying to compare our armed forces with the likes of usa but. I think for most of the time our commanders have lost the initiative. Other countries rich and poor alwats come with a way to fill the gap, richer countries like SG uses its wealth to build and train the most sophisticated armed forces in ASEAN while poorer countries like vietnam and myanmar come up with the solution of buying cheaper but still deadly weapons. If we are not rich enough to buy sufficient number of javelins and mbt law, why arent we buying rpg 7's,konkurs,fagots?? They're dirt cheap and they works. We spent much money on 84mm anti tank guns (which didnt even enter service till now) while there is a cheaper options of making a copycat of proven design such as spg-9's.
> Didnt these commanders think that these kind of support weapons will be useful in scenarios such as urban warfare (google it and you'll find that urban theatre will be the most likely site of future battles in contrast to battlefield in the jungle and plains, as cities grow in importance and massive urbanization all across the world).



Because they don't think. They're boomers. They don't think anything is gonna happen until it's knocking at their door and they they blame the millennials for not stopping it.

But on a more serious note. The hubris of 'seniority' that is prevalent in Indonesian culture is among the leading causes of this phenomena. A lot of the younger officers I work with understand the need for more force multipliers and support equipment. A lot these younger officers have better schooling, better training, and better sense than the older guys. The problem is nobody listens to them. Because apparently in Indonesia being younger than someone else means you know less than them.

And it's not just in the TNI. Even in my old firm, my boss causes a lot of the problems he faces because he didn't want to listen to me that some weapons systems were completely incompatible with certain weapons systems. And when he hits a deadlock, I'm the one that gets blamed because apparently I didn't "warn him enough".

At this point the best we can do is wait for the old farts to die off. Only then can we really clean up the mess that they made.

The future is now boys, and these dinosaurs can either step aside or just drown in their own hubris.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Two alleged terrorist killed in self-detonated blast*




The antiterror police were led to two alleged terrorists following arrests in Babelan, Bekasi regency, and Tegal, Central Java, on Saturday.(Persda Network via kompas.com/Bina Harnansa

Two alleged terrorists were killed in an explosion they had triggered themselves to avoid arrest by antiterror squad Densus 88 in Jatikramat, Bekasi, West Java, on Sunday.

Bekasi Police chief Sr. Comr Indarto confirmed the deaths to _kompas.com._

Densus 88 was led to the alleged terrorists following the capture of three suspected Jamaah Ansharut Daulah (JAD) members in Babelan, Bekasi regency, and Tegal, Central Java, on Saturday.

One of the three had been wanted for terrorism, while the other two were arrested for aiding and abetting him.

National Police spokesperson, Brig. Gen. Dedi Prasetyo told _Kompas.com_that during their interrogation, they confessed to knowing about a planned attack on police during the general election.

Last year, the South Jakarta District Court issued a ruling that declared JAD a “forbidden organization”. The police believe that JAD is linked to Islamic State (IS). (evi)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/amp/...terrorist-killed-in-self-detonated-blast.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

mengkom said:


> View attachment 558441
> 
> credit to: https://www.instagram.com/graphica.mechanica/
> 
> agreed, we are lack of firepower even in squad level. 1 machine gun, 2 optics, and 1 grenade launcher per team? that's terrible. We should introduce DMR, RPG, adding more machine gun and rifle optics. More weaponry equals more tactical option for a squad to complete their mission.



Why not equip all our forces with acog (or any other optic)? 

Other country already made it standard issue and our forces still sticking with pinsir...


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Why not equip all our forces with acog (or any other optic)?
> 
> Other country already made it standard issue and our forces still sticking with pinsir...




No money lah, except for some tier 1 and 2 units like Kopassus, Raider and Marine unit


----------



## umigami

Marine Rouge said:


> No money lah, except for some tier 1 and 2 units like Kopassus, Raider and Marine unit


Yeah I know know that is gonna be one of the reason, I know unit like kodam are the priority , but how about kostrad or marinir ??


----------



## HellFireIndo

umigami said:


> Yeah I know know that is gonna be one of the reason, I know unit like kodam are the priority , but how about kostrad or marinir ??


Ummm...Kodam aren't "units", it's a regional command, like garrisons assigned to particular provinces, and under it, there are "units" that mostly Battalion level commands. Most Kodam personnel is just like your everyday soldier neighbor, who is stationed to a certain region semi-permanently, often along with his family. It's the central command units that's often prioritized, like the Kopassus and Kostrad, who gets all the fancy stuffs before everyone else in the Army, as they are the tip of the spear, frontline units that will do most of the works in real confrontation, unlike Kodam regular units that will mostly be used to occupy an area and being a garrison force.


----------



## MZmpt

Marine Rouge said:


> Turkish nowadays kinda act like Ukraina products reseller with new package touch


I thought they have their own, better "indigenously developped APS, akkor? Not this "pulat" zaslon copy. Correct me if im wrong, so if they have better aps system, why put in the worse one into harimau mt?


----------



## 182

Yesterday morning i went to tj. priok in order to see USS Blue Ridge (LCC-19), but not my luck they already set sail at the first light.
an officer said, the US Navy ship was not the only foreign ship docked in priok. there's another ship from Vietnam Navy docked as their guest. omg i missed them all, lol 


*Indonesian Navy(TNI-AL) Welcomes Sailing Ship of the Vietnam People’s Navy, Le Quy Don-286*
























Lantamal III Jakarta Commander First Admiral TNI Denih Hendrata, SE, MM, welcomed the arrival of Naval Vietnam Le Quy Don-286, at Pier JICT Tanjung Priok, North Jakarta, Wednesday (05/01/2019).

"This is not the first time the Navy received a friendly visit Vietnamese Navy," said Commander of the Navy Main Base (Danlantamal) III Jakarta, First Admiral Denih Hendrata, SE, MM, representing the Navy greeted the ship at Tanjung Priok.

"Indonesia and Vietnam is a country that had been friends for a long time, as well as the Navy two countries that have a close relationship," he said.

On behalf of the leaders of the Navy, I would like to extend a warm greeting and welcome in Indonesia, "said Commander Lantamal III Jakarta.

The vessel Le Quy Don is Sailing Navy Academy Cadets Practice which Vietnam is scheduled to be in Jakarta from 1 to May 4, 2019 to come.

While in Jakarta, the plan they will implement a series of activities in between _a cocktail party, a courtesy call_ to Pangarmada I, Danlantamal III, North Jakarta Mayor, Vice Governor of Jakarta, and will hold sporting activities such as football and volleyball.

When docked in the Ship JICT Vietnam Le Quy Don-286, was greeted with a traditional dance Marpangir of North Sumatra, at the same time also held a procession pengalungan interest to Senior Colonel Nguyen Duc Nam as the oldest officer of the delegation of Vietnam.

Vessel Le Quy Don-286 is a type of ship Bargentin three poles, built by Marine Project Ltd. Gdansk, Poland, and was inaugurated in June 2015.

The ship is currently incorporated in the Base Nha Trang, Vietnam as a Naval Cadet Boat Train those countries.

by Mulyono Sri Hutomo/*indomaritim.id*


The sailing ship, which belongs to the training ship fleet of the Vietnam Naval Academy, is 67m long and 10m wide. Designed by Poland’s Choren Design & Consulting and built by Marine Projects in 2014, the ship was launched in June 1, 2015. It has a storage capacity that could supply crew members up to 45 days at sea.

The current trip to Singapore – Indonesia is its third ventures outside Vietnam, following the previous visits to the Philippines – Brunei and Cambodia – Thailand.

During their stay, the Le Quy Don crew members will engage in a series of visits and exchanges with the Indonesian side and the Vietnamese Embassy in the country.-_VNA_

*USS Blue Ridge*






















commisioned 1970, and it will sails for next 20 years









the best parts:









home sweet home

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 182

*KRI. Sura 802 Undocking at PT. Pasifik Dok Maluku-Ambon*
*Published on Mar 26, 2019*































Fin Stabilizer?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

MZmpt said:


> I thought they have their own, better "indigenously developped APS, akkor? Not this "pulat" zaslon copy. Correct me if im wrong, so if they have better aps system, why put in the worse one into harimau mt?



Money? What else?


----------



## Jatosint

HellFireIndo said:


> Ummm...Kodam aren't "units", it's a regional command, like garrisons assigned to particular provinces, and under it, there are "units" that mostly Battalion level commands. Most Kodam personnel is just like your everyday soldier neighbor, who is stationed to a certain region semi-permanently, often along with his family. It's the central command units that's often prioritized, like the Kopassus and Kostrad, who gets all the fancy stuffs before everyone else in the Army, as they are the tip of the spear, frontline units that will do most of the works in real confrontation, unlike Kodam regular units that will mostly be used to occupy an area and being a garrison force.



Indeed. Facing a sophisticated enemy (insurgencies like GAM up to full scale invasion), IMO, Kodam maximum capability is to holding the line and containing/slowing down the enemy as long as possible until the PPRC arrives

How do they survive until PPRC arrives? Only God can tell


----------



## HellFireIndo

LunarSteam said:


> Indeed. Facing a sophisticated enemy (insurgencies like GAM up to full scale invasion), IMO, Kodam maximum capability is to holding the line and containing/slowing down the enemy as long as possible until the PPRC arrives
> 
> How do they survive until PPRC arrives? Only God can tell


I propose to make all soldiers "sophisticated" in itself, all equipped with adequate gear and strong support assets without exception, while PPRC will only have to be the one packs more firepower and rapid movement. Even thought in raw firepower, Kodam forces can't be compared with central unit commands, with the right structuring, arming and modernizing, even Infantry on APC (carrying ATGMs!!) can be deadly and could hold the ground on it's own, but then we are not there yet, and let's hope that we indeed going in that direction.

Actually, since Orba time, that's the exact strategy in repelling strong outside threat, and it's so ingrained in Orba era strategic thinking that if you ask any older officers, they would answer the same thing and reach the same conclusion regarding what's the best strategy for Indonesia's symmetric warfare. I'd say that it need to change, not completely, but more in evolving the idea that it will fit in with the stronger, fight-smarter, more-budget, modernized, and network-centric TNI, and not the outdated Orba's ABRI. It has never been done before, but we are used to drastic change to the better isn't it? but only if there's more "transparency" and less ego getting into the decision-making.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> I propose to make all soldiers "sophisticated" in itself, all equipped with adequate gear and strong support assets without exception, while PPRC will only have to be the one packs more firepower and rapid movement. Even thought in raw firepower, Kodam forces can't be compared with central unit commands, with the right structuring, arming and modernizing, even Infantry on APC (carrying ATGMs!!) can be deadly and could hold the ground on it's own, but then we are not there yet, and let's hope that we indeed going in that direction.
> 
> Actually, since Orba time, that's the exact strategy in repelling strong outside threat, and it's so ingrained in Orba era strategic thinking that if you ask any older officers, they would answer the same thing and reach the same conclusion regarding what's the best strategy for Indonesia's symmetric warfare. I'd say that it need to change, not completely, but more in evolving the idea that it will fit in with the stronger, fight-smarter, more-budget, modernized, and network-centric TNI, and not the outdated Orba's ABRI. It has never been done before, but we are used to drastic change to the better isn't it? but only if there's more "transparency" and less ego getting into the decision-making.



Kodam recently is in transformation as they will hold more "battle" infantry unit with Raider as their spearhead, several large Kodam formation will get organic mechanized formation including mechanized infantry and cavalry (especially the ones in Java and Kalimantan) , the ones with prominent watery character like Pattimura will get landing assault craft and LCU to support them instead of cavalry. For punch element, actually NLAW itself distributed into KODAM units along with armburst and instalanza especially the ones with land border. Kodam based organic cavalry or detachments eventually projected to getting medium tank units or wheeled vehicles with cannon (just like on how Tarantula is now based in kodam cendrawasih Papua) . Well the transformation is going at snail pace and keep interrupted by political meddling...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

BTW, since we're talking about TNI AD

Did anyone follow the news about Kostrad's new composite battalion called "Mandala/Cakra Battalion"?

I'm curious why they put this battalion directly under Pangkostrad, not under the three existing infantry divisions? What kind of roles will this battalion have? Is this battalion included in today's PPRC structure (since in my understanding this battalion is the heavier element to Kostrad's contribution to PPRC) ?


----------



## Nike

LunarSteam said:


> BTW, since we're talking about TNI AD
> 
> Did anyone follow the news about Kostrad's new composite battalion called "Mandala/Cakra Battalion"?
> 
> I'm curious why they put this battalion directly under Pangkostrad, not under the three existing divisions? What kind of roles will this battalion have? Are they included in today's PPRC structure?



*Pangkostrad Resmikan Batalyon Mandala Yudha, Letkol M. Asmi Jadi Danyon Pertama*
image: https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-eCAR5nMa...WVP3NC5VN7d-gCLcBGAs/s1600/zonasatu+small.png




Redaksi 1 year ago Batalyon Cakra, Batalyon Komposit, Batalyon Mandala Yudha Kostrad, Edy Rahmayadi, Hankam, Kostrad, M. Asmi, Nasional, Pangkostrad, Polhukam, TNI, TNI-AD,

7SHARES
image: https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-_SCmUonMBRM/WifAlxeOwHI/AAAAAAAAd-o/1Df0u00_Kuk4RkhWZITOXh5pSTXXMvCSgCLcBGAs/s640/photo_2017-12-06_16-47-11.jpg




image: https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-XvYMmqx-L4g/Vh0XMUhvRzI/AAAAAAAAL8s/2YhBimlfuVY/s200/zonasatu+font.png




Panglima Komando Cadangan Strategis Angkatan Darat (Pangkostrad), Letjen TNI Edy Rahmayadi meresmikan Batalyon Mandala Yudha, sekaligus melantik Letkol Inf M. Asmi sebagai Komandan Batalyon (Danyon) Mandala Yudha yang pertama. Acara peremsian dan pelantikan Danyon Mandala Yudha ini berlangsung di serambi kehormatan, Markas Kostrad, Gambir, Jakarta Pusat, Rabu (6/12/2017).
Dalam sambutannya Pangkostrad menjelaskan bahwa guna mengantisipasi tuntutan profesional dalam setiap penugasan di masa depan, maka dibentuklah organisasi dan tugas satuan Batalyon Mandala Yudha yang merupakan satuan tempur dengan penggabungan berbagai unsur kecabangan di dalamnya. 

"Kecepatan manuver dan perlindungan lapis baja adalah keunggulan yang dimiliki Batalyon Mandala Yudha, sehingga diharapkan dalam penyelesaian tugas pokok dapat dilaksanakan secara efektif dan optimal," ujar Letjen Edy Rahmayadi.

Baca juga :Gatot Nurmantyo Merasa Bangga Diberi Kesempatan Memimpin Prajurit Komando
image: https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-X45SIz6wrIE/WifAckZeeBI/AAAAAAAAd-k/yMzb00PoQr8YF5p2RuDVmhTBRfyFqMApwCLcBGAs/s640/photo_2017-12-06_16-57-32.jpg


Perlu diketahui bahwa Batalyon Mandala Yudha (yang sebelumnya akan dinamakan Batalyon Cakra Kostrad) dalam proses pembentukannya diproyeksikan sebagai embrio dari Brigade Tim Pertempuran Berat (Batalyon Komposit), dengan komposisi terdiri dari satuan tempur Infanteri, satuan bantuan tempur Artileri Medan (Armed), Artileri Pertahanan Udara (Arhanud) dan satuan Helikopter tempur Penerbad, serta didukung oleh satuan Zeni, Peralatan dan Perhubungan dalam penyiapan operasional batalyon tersebut. 

Keberadaannya akan merealisasi konsep “Modular Brigade” yang diharapkan kedepan menjadi satuan setingkat Brigade yang lengkap, kuat, dan efektif serta memiliki Efek Penggentar (Deterrence Effect) terhadap ancaman kekuatan lawan.

Baca juga :Gatot Nurmantyo Pamitan dengan Prajurit Kostrad di Cilodong
“Keberadaan Batalyon Mandala Yudha ini merupakan jawaban dari pembentukan satuan siap gerak TNI, dalam menghadapi penugasan yang bersifat urgen dan dapat dikerahkan dalam waktu singkat meliputi proyeksi tugas Operasi Militer Perang (OMP) maupun Operasi Militer Selain Perang (OMSP), baik dalam skala nasional maupun internasional,” ungkap alumni Akmil tahun 1985 ini.
image: https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-9jUoIXffMqw/WifAWZ6xGpI/AAAAAAAAd-g/BoRbtjlDQgcvc6mvvkdOghK4Fg69uE5gACLcBGAs/s640/photo_2017-12-06_16-43-11.jpg


Markas Batalyon Mandala Yudha Kostrad dilengkapi dengan perumahan dinas personel dan keluarganya, perkantoran, Markas Komando Batalyon, gudang Alutsista serta lahan latihan tempur dan manuver. Semua berada dalam satu kompleks dan tentunya sangat memungkinkan terakomodasinya pelaksanaan tugas pokok satuan, Markas tersebut berdiri di atas lahan 700 hektar, di Ciuyah, Lebak, Prov. Banten.

Baca juga :Pangkostrad Resmikan Batalyon Mandala Yudha, Letkol M. Asmi Jadi Danyon Pertama
Letkol Inf. M. Asmi sebagai Komandan pertama Batalyon Mandala Yudha ini adalah lulusan Akademi Militer tahun 1997. Dalam karirnya banyak dihabiskan di Yonif Linud 328/Dirgahayu (sekarang Yonif Para Raider 328) Kostrad, Pria yang pernah menempuh Sesko AD di Cina ini pernah menjabat sebagai Komandan Yonif Linud 328/Dirgahayu, Dandim 0503/Jakarta Barat, Kodam Jaya dan terakhir sebagai Kepala Staf Korem 051/Wijayakarta, Kodam Jaya.
image: https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-K_q-3yTNwpI/WifA7bwJxTI/AAAAAAAAd-w/pjcAyYKPZhc9kJt7bIBbjjIMg8MEF2SQQCLcBGAs/s640/photo_2017-12-06_16-43-14.jpg



Untuk pengalaman tugas keluar negeri, suami dr. Rina ini pernah memimpin Pasukan Garuda XXIII-H/Unifil ke Lebanon pada tahun 2013-2014 lalu. Bagi M. Asmi, pelantikan ini merupakan promosi dalam karir militernya, karena merujuk pernyataan KSAD, Jenderal TNI. Mulyono beberapa waktu lalu saat mengunjugi pembangunan Mako Batalyon ini dirinya mengatakan bahwa Batalyon Mandala Yudha yang bersifat komposit ini akan dipimpin oleh perwira menengah berpangkat Kolonel.

Turut hadir dalam peresmian Batalyon Mandala Yudha tersebut, Kaskostrad, Panglima Divisi Infanteri 1 dan 2 Kostrad, Ir Kostrad, Koorsahli Pangkostrad, Asren Kostrad, para Asisten Kaskostrad, Kabalak Kostrad serta para Komandan Satuan Jajaran Kostrad. *(Noor Irawan)*
Read more at https://www.zonasatu.co.id/2017/12/pangkostrad-resmikan-batalyon-mandala.html#73l7MOWKqXMS62Je.99


----------



## Jatosint

Marine Rouge said:


> *Pangkostrad Resmikan Batalyon Mandala Yudha, Letkol M. Asmi Jadi Danyon Pertama*
> image: https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-eCAR5nMaY7E/XGWovZg3drI/AAAAAAAAaXI/SSL0Hy1sboIBQ06vsCPXWVP3NC5VN7d-gCLcBGAs/s1600/zonasatu+small.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redaksi 1 year ago Batalyon Cakra, Batalyon Komposit, Batalyon Mandala Yudha Kostrad, Edy Rahmayadi, Hankam, Kostrad, M. Asmi, Nasional, Pangkostrad, Polhukam, TNI, TNI-AD,
> 
> 7SHARES
> image: https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-_SCmUonMBRM/WifAlxeOwHI/AAAAAAAAd-o/1Df0u00_Kuk4RkhWZITOXh5pSTXXMvCSgCLcBGAs/s640/photo_2017-12-06_16-47-11.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image: https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-XvYMmqx-L4g/Vh0XMUhvRzI/AAAAAAAAL8s/2YhBimlfuVY/s200/zonasatu+font.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panglima Komando Cadangan Strategis Angkatan Darat (Pangkostrad), Letjen TNI Edy Rahmayadi meresmikan Batalyon Mandala Yudha, sekaligus melantik Letkol Inf M. Asmi sebagai Komandan Batalyon (Danyon) Mandala Yudha yang pertama. Acara peremsian dan pelantikan Danyon Mandala Yudha ini berlangsung di serambi kehormatan, Markas Kostrad, Gambir, Jakarta Pusat, Rabu (6/12/2017).
> Dalam sambutannya Pangkostrad menjelaskan bahwa guna mengantisipasi tuntutan profesional dalam setiap penugasan di masa depan, maka dibentuklah organisasi dan tugas satuan Batalyon Mandala Yudha yang merupakan satuan tempur dengan penggabungan berbagai unsur kecabangan di dalamnya.
> 
> "Kecepatan manuver dan perlindungan lapis baja adalah keunggulan yang dimiliki Batalyon Mandala Yudha, sehingga diharapkan dalam penyelesaian tugas pokok dapat dilaksanakan secara efektif dan optimal," ujar Letjen Edy Rahmayadi.
> 
> Baca juga :Gatot Nurmantyo Merasa Bangga Diberi Kesempatan Memimpin Prajurit Komando
> image: https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-X45SIz6wrIE/WifAckZeeBI/AAAAAAAAd-k/yMzb00PoQr8YF5p2RuDVmhTBRfyFqMApwCLcBGAs/s640/photo_2017-12-06_16-57-32.jpg
> 
> 
> Perlu diketahui bahwa Batalyon Mandala Yudha (yang sebelumnya akan dinamakan Batalyon Cakra Kostrad) dalam proses pembentukannya diproyeksikan sebagai embrio dari Brigade Tim Pertempuran Berat (Batalyon Komposit), dengan komposisi terdiri dari satuan tempur Infanteri, satuan bantuan tempur Artileri Medan (Armed), Artileri Pertahanan Udara (Arhanud) dan satuan Helikopter tempur Penerbad, serta didukung oleh satuan Zeni, Peralatan dan Perhubungan dalam penyiapan operasional batalyon tersebut.
> 
> Keberadaannya akan merealisasi konsep “Modular Brigade” yang diharapkan kedepan menjadi satuan setingkat Brigade yang lengkap, kuat, dan efektif serta memiliki Efek Penggentar (Deterrence Effect) terhadap ancaman kekuatan lawan.
> 
> Baca juga :Gatot Nurmantyo Pamitan dengan Prajurit Kostrad di Cilodong
> “Keberadaan Batalyon Mandala Yudha ini merupakan jawaban dari pembentukan satuan siap gerak TNI, dalam menghadapi penugasan yang bersifat urgen dan dapat dikerahkan dalam waktu singkat meliputi proyeksi tugas Operasi Militer Perang (OMP) maupun Operasi Militer Selain Perang (OMSP), baik dalam skala nasional maupun internasional,” ungkap alumni Akmil tahun 1985 ini.
> image: https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-9jUoIXffMqw/WifAWZ6xGpI/AAAAAAAAd-g/BoRbtjlDQgcvc6mvvkdOghK4Fg69uE5gACLcBGAs/s640/photo_2017-12-06_16-43-11.jpg
> 
> 
> Markas Batalyon Mandala Yudha Kostrad dilengkapi dengan perumahan dinas personel dan keluarganya, perkantoran, Markas Komando Batalyon, gudang Alutsista serta lahan latihan tempur dan manuver. Semua berada dalam satu kompleks dan tentunya sangat memungkinkan terakomodasinya pelaksanaan tugas pokok satuan, Markas tersebut berdiri di atas lahan 700 hektar, di Ciuyah, Lebak, Prov. Banten.
> 
> Baca juga :Pangkostrad Resmikan Batalyon Mandala Yudha, Letkol M. Asmi Jadi Danyon Pertama
> Letkol Inf. M. Asmi sebagai Komandan pertama Batalyon Mandala Yudha ini adalah lulusan Akademi Militer tahun 1997. Dalam karirnya banyak dihabiskan di Yonif Linud 328/Dirgahayu (sekarang Yonif Para Raider 328) Kostrad, Pria yang pernah menempuh Sesko AD di Cina ini pernah menjabat sebagai Komandan Yonif Linud 328/Dirgahayu, Dandim 0503/Jakarta Barat, Kodam Jaya dan terakhir sebagai Kepala Staf Korem 051/Wijayakarta, Kodam Jaya.
> image: https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-K_q-3yTNwpI/WifA7bwJxTI/AAAAAAAAd-w/pjcAyYKPZhc9kJt7bIBbjjIMg8MEF2SQQCLcBGAs/s640/photo_2017-12-06_16-43-14.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Untuk pengalaman tugas keluar negeri, suami dr. Rina ini pernah memimpin Pasukan Garuda XXIII-H/Unifil ke Lebanon pada tahun 2013-2014 lalu. Bagi M. Asmi, pelantikan ini merupakan promosi dalam karir militernya, karena merujuk pernyataan KSAD, Jenderal TNI. Mulyono beberapa waktu lalu saat mengunjugi pembangunan Mako Batalyon ini dirinya mengatakan bahwa Batalyon Mandala Yudha yang bersifat komposit ini akan dipimpin oleh perwira menengah berpangkat Kolonel.
> 
> Turut hadir dalam peresmian Batalyon Mandala Yudha tersebut, Kaskostrad, Panglima Divisi Infanteri 1 dan 2 Kostrad, Ir Kostrad, Koorsahli Pangkostrad, Asren Kostrad, para Asisten Kaskostrad, Kabalak Kostrad serta para Komandan Satuan Jajaran Kostrad. *(Noor Irawan)*
> Read more at https://www.zonasatu.co.id/2017/12/pangkostrad-resmikan-batalyon-mandala.html#73l7MOWKqXMS62Je.99



So, if I'm reading (and predicting) this right, this new composite battalion will be developed up to full-scale brigade and will be used as a pilot project for other existing brigades (???)

Btw, I have some thoughts that if Kogabwilhan already exists, the army territorial commander (Kodam) should be re-organized in which their unit will be merged to form division level unit similiar to Kostrad. Therefore, each Kogabwilhan will have at least 1 infantry division directly under its command structure (not under Kodam anymore)

Actually, I will vote for the total elimination of Kodam and transfer all of its units and command structure to Kogabwilhan.

But since the Army has a strong "territorial background/history," maybe the government can start by limiting Pangdam's command role in combat and making Pangdam's role similiar to chief of staff, only to administration, training and equipping roles.


----------



## Nike

LunarSteam said:


> So, if I'm reading (and predicting) this right, this new composite battalion will be developed up to full-scale brigade and will be used as a pilot project for other existing brigades (???)
> 
> Btw, I have some thoughts that if Kogabwilhan already exists, the army territorial commander (Kodam) should be re-organized in which their unit will be merged to form division level unit similiar to Kostrad. Therefore, each Kogabwilhan will have at least 1 infantry division directly under its command structure (not under Kodam anymore)



Should be, thats why Kodam actively forming raider infantry units within their territorial as a core for the formation of Rapid assault brigade and they would have organic support units like cavalry, armed, penerbad squadron and so on


----------



## HellFireIndo

LunarSteam said:


> So, if I'm reading (and predicting) this right, this new composite battalion will be developed up to full-scale brigade and will be used as a pilot project for other existing brigades (???)
> 
> Btw, I have some thoughts that if Kogabwilhan already exists, the army territorial commander (Kodam) should be re-organized in which their unit will be merged to form division level unit similiar to Kostrad. Therefore, each Kogabwilhan will have at least 1 infantry division directly under its command structure (not under Kodam anymore)


Sounds good, but yet it will not be an easy task do so, perhaps you can take TNI out of ABRI, but you can't take the ABRI out of TNI just as easy, the civil-territorial function of the Military still persist in one form or another even to this day. Of course the TNI wanted to preserve the doctrine of Sishankamrata in case of a Total War, but sometimes it's a hindrance for a more professional TNI, the "territorial defense" is more about territorial than about defense.

I preferred to preserve the Military Districts structure AKA _Wehrkreis _as it did suit the geographical condition of Indonesia, but also, just like what you said, the Kodam should be more focused purely on defense, act more like a shield aimed towards outside threats, and not a dagger pointed towards the inside. One way to make this happen is through restructuring the Kodam so that it will behave more like an Division if needed as the peacetime Battalional structure while excellent for COIN/Asymmetric warfare scenario, will make it harder to consolidate the various elements inside the Kodam into a single fighting force packing large firepower.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Sounds good, but yet it will not be an easy task do so, perhaps you can take TNI out of ABRI, but you can't take the ABRI out of TNI just as easy, the civil-territorial function of the Military still persist in one form or another even to this day. Of course the TNI wanted to preserve the doctrine of Sishankamrata in case of a Total War, but sometimes it's a hindrance for a more professional TNI, the "territorial defense" is more about territorial than about defense.
> 
> I preferred to preserve the Military Districts structure AKA _Wehrkreis _as it did suit the geographical condition of Indonesia, but also, just like what you said, the Kodam should be more focused purely on defense, act more like a shield aimed towards outside threats, and not a dagger pointed towards the inside. One way to make this happen is through restructuring the Kodam so that it will behave more like an Division if needed as the peacetime Battalional structure while excellent for COIN/Asymmetric warfare scenario, will make it harder to consolidate the various elements inside the Kodam into a single fighting force packing large firepower.



Kodam system with army roles as guides of life for civillian is actually quite important for our National building process in the past and until now. In far away and remotes provinces Army personnel is the only available nation aparatus, that's why they are multi tasking capable to do policing roles, become spiritual leader, teacher for children's and so on and that's simple things is quite crucial to hold the Nation together in the past. Actually we are pacifying a large area into one Nation identity although at the beginning is quite impossible task considering we are very different, multi ethnicity, languages and separated by unforgiving terrain and vast oceans. Not even proffesional and modern Army of Yugoslavia and Soviet Union who had glorious past and much longer history than us able to hold their Nation together when crisis is happened upon them


----------



## Nike

Apparently there's new program for Army, this SAAB offer 

https://m.facebook.com/saabgroup.indonesia/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> Apparently there's new program for Army, this SAAB offer
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/saabgroup.indonesia/
> 
> View attachment 558686
> View attachment 558687


So we'll see RBS 70 becoming the primary MANPADS for the Army? i thought we're leaning towards mistral more, considering just how many SHORAD systems we have that based on Mistral.


----------



## AKINCI

MZmpt said:


> I thought they have their own, better "indigenously developped APS, akkor? Not this "pulat" zaslon copy. Correct me if im wrong, so if they have better aps system, why put in the worse one into harimau mt?



AKKOR is not ready yet. We are using to PULAT on our tanks too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Polisi Tetapkan Eks Ketua GNPF Ulama Bachtiar Nasir Tersangka*
CNN Indonesia
Selasa, 07/05/2019 05:52
Bagikan :




Eks Ketua GNPF Ulama Bachtiar Nasir. (CNN Indonesia/Andry Novelino)




Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Tokoh gerakan 212 Bachtiar Nasir ditetapkan sebagai tersangka kasus tindak pidana pencucian uang (TPPU) dana yayasan Keadilan untuk Semua

Penetapan Bachtiar Nasir sebagai tersangka itu dibenarkan oleh Wakil Direktur Tindak Pidana Ekonomi dan Khusus Bareskrim Polri Kombes Daniel Silitonga.

"Betul (Bactiar ditetapkan sebagai tersangka)," kata Daniel kepada CNNIndonesia.com, Senin (6/5).



Penetapan ustaz yang pernah menjabat sebagai Ketua Gerakan Nasional Pengawal Majelis Ulama Indonesia (GNPF MUI) sebagai tersangka itu dilakukan setelah penyidik melakukan gelar perkara. Namun, Daniel tak merinci kapan gelar perkara itu dilakukan.

*Lihat juga:*
Bachtiar Nasir: dari Solo Mereka Mulai, dari Solo Kita Akhiri
"Ya dulu sudah (gelar perkara), kita melanjutkan," ujarnya.

Rencananya, Bachtiar akan dipanggil oleh penyidik Tipideksus Bareskrim dalam kapasitasnya sebagai tersangka. Dalam surat pemanggilan yang diperoleh CNNIndonesia.com, Bachtiar akan dipanggil untuk dimintai keterangannya pada Rabu (8/5) mendatang.

Pada pengujung 2016, nama Bachtiar ramai diperbincangkan di media sosial setelah akun Facebook bernama Moch Zain mengunggah informasi bahwa yayasan pimpinan Bachtiar, Indonesian Humanitarian Relief (IHR) diduga mengirim bantuan logistik untuk mendukung kelompok pemberontak pemerintahan Bassar Al-Assad, Jaysh Al-Islam di Aleppo, Suriah.
https://m.cnnindonesia.com/nasional...eks-ketua-gnpf-ulama-bachtiar-nasir-tersangka

This animal should be sent towards Al Assad supporter in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

HellFireIndo said:


> So we'll see RBS 70 becoming the primary MANPADS for the Army? i thought we're leaning towards mistral more, considering just how many SHORAD systems we have that based on Mistral.


Dammit, _dikadalin_ by SAAB's ad again.


----------



## Jatosint

HellFireIndo said:


> So we'll see RBS 70 becoming the primary MANPADS for the Army? i thought we're leaning towards mistral more, considering just how many SHORAD systems we have that based on Mistral.




Mistral, Chiron, QW-3, RBS-70, Strela, Starstreak, Grom

MAKE UP YOUR MIND TNI!!!


----------



## HellFireIndo

LunarSteam said:


> Mistral, Chiron, QW-3, RBS-70, Strela, Starstreak, Grom
> 
> MAKE UP YOUR MIND TNI!!!


Funnily we don't have the legendary Stinger in our inventory. It'll be better we just choose one as the "staple" MANPADS, and i think the Mistral as the will be a good choice, while it's not exactly the best in performance, it is versatile and we already used the system in various platform, from man-portable, on armored vehicles, and even aboard KRI as Simbad.

I think for availability and slightly better performance, Chiron would also be a good choice, as the deepening relationship between Indonesia-South Korea and the "proximity" between the two countries will make it "easier" to stock them up. We're literally their only export destination for Chiron and we shouldn't wasted that opportunity to further cooperate and getting as many weapon system from South Korea that we are yet to acquire in large number including MANPADS, or doesn't have any at all.

Btw @Chestnut i heard you are working on a 40mm gun and ATGM upgrade for the Marders, how is it going? will it be something like the South Korean K21? will there be any further armament upgrade on TNI's armored vehicles?


----------



## Svantana

inside Kn Tanjung Datu 1101 








[/MEDIA]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 182

Svantana said:


> inside Kn Tanjung Datu 1101


wow bakamla biggest ship, the captain is a youtuber, don't forget like, subscribe and comments guys 

nice ship, nice video & ship tour. stay safe and keep fit capt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*Rise of the white hulls*:

Bakamla(Coast Guard) definitely need more than 1 tanjung-datu-class, to protect our vast border.
white hulls suit to our maritime strategies that aim to secure territorial, safety
maritime and law enforcement. and i hope our custom borders will join them too someday. make it simple & efficient. too many agency makes ribet, lol

add more videos: i hope ya'll love it, cekibrot:

look at that maneuver, i think she has more than 20 knots top speed





new white hulls - bakamla 80 meters building process

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

BNN using Russian made shotgun






HUT TNI AU Exhibit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## radialv

Marine Rouge said:


> *Polisi Tetapkan Eks Ketua GNPF Ulama Bachtiar Nasir Tersangka*
> CNN Indonesia
> Selasa, 07/05/2019 05:52
> Bagikan :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eks Ketua GNPF Ulama Bachtiar Nasir. (CNN Indonesia/Andry Novelino)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Tokoh gerakan 212 Bachtiar Nasir ditetapkan sebagai tersangka kasus tindak pidana pencucian uang (TPPU) dana yayasan Keadilan untuk Semua
> 
> Penetapan Bachtiar Nasir sebagai tersangka itu dibenarkan oleh Wakil Direktur Tindak Pidana Ekonomi dan Khusus Bareskrim Polri Kombes Daniel Silitonga.
> 
> "Betul (Bactiar ditetapkan sebagai tersangka)," kata Daniel kepada CNNIndonesia.com, Senin (6/5).
> 
> 
> 
> Penetapan ustaz yang pernah menjabat sebagai Ketua Gerakan Nasional Pengawal Majelis Ulama Indonesia (GNPF MUI) sebagai tersangka itu dilakukan setelah penyidik melakukan gelar perkara. Namun, Daniel tak merinci kapan gelar perkara itu dilakukan.
> 
> *Lihat juga:*
> Bachtiar Nasir: dari Solo Mereka Mulai, dari Solo Kita Akhiri
> "Ya dulu sudah (gelar perkara), kita melanjutkan," ujarnya.
> 
> Rencananya, Bachtiar akan dipanggil oleh penyidik Tipideksus Bareskrim dalam kapasitasnya sebagai tersangka. Dalam surat pemanggilan yang diperoleh CNNIndonesia.com, Bachtiar akan dipanggil untuk dimintai keterangannya pada Rabu (8/5) mendatang.
> 
> Pada pengujung 2016, nama Bachtiar ramai diperbincangkan di media sosial setelah akun Facebook bernama Moch Zain mengunggah informasi bahwa yayasan pimpinan Bachtiar, Indonesian Humanitarian Relief (IHR) diduga mengirim bantuan logistik untuk mendukung kelompok pemberontak pemerintahan Bassar Al-Assad, Jaysh Al-Islam di Aleppo, Suriah.
> https://m.cnnindonesia.com/nasional...eks-ketua-gnpf-ulama-bachtiar-nasir-tersangka
> 
> This animal should be sent towards Al Assad supporter in Syria


i prefer call him as demon instead of animal///lol


----------



## Jatosint

HellFireIndo said:


> Funnily we don't have the legendary Stinger in our inventory. It'll be better we just choose one as the "staple" MANPADS, and i think the Mistral as the will be a good choice, while it's not exactly the best in performance, it is versatile and we already used the system in various platform, from man-portable, on armored vehicles, and even aboard KRI as Simbad.
> 
> I think for availability and slightly better performance, Chiron would also be a good choice, as the deepening relationship between Indonesia-South Korea and the "proximity" between the two countries will make it "easier" to stock them up. We're literally their only export destination for Chiron and we shouldn't wasted that opportunity to further cooperate and getting as many weapon system from South Korea that we are yet to acquire in large number including MANPADS, or doesn't have any at all.
> 
> Btw @Chestnut i heard you are working on a 40mm gun and ATGM upgrade for the Marders, how is it going? will it be something like the South Korean K21? will there be any further armament upgrade on TNI's armored vehicles?



Marder with 40mm? Why not 30mm or 35mm which have been more widely used widely by TNI (from BMP, Pandur, KRI's Canon, Skyshield, etc) ??


----------



## HellFireIndo

LunarSteam said:


> Marder with 40mm? Why not 30mm or 35mm which have been more widely used widely by TNI (from BMP, Pandur, KRI's Canon, Skyshield, etc) ??


That's exactly why i'm trying to ask the guy. A few times ago, he gave some "leak" about Marder upgrade, the word "40mm" (cannon) (or is it going to be 30mm?) and ATGM came up, i'm still curious about it and there's not much second-hand information from the media, so i wanted to ask further information to him directly.

Btw wth with the Jerry profile picture?


----------



## Nike

Indonesia Coast Guard chief signing bilateral cooperation with Turkish Coast Guard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chestnut

LunarSteam said:


> Marder with 40mm? Why not 30mm or 35mm which have been more widely used widely by TNI (from BMP, Pandur, KRI's Canon, Skyshield, etc) ??





HellFireIndo said:


> That's exactly why i'm trying to ask the guy. A few times ago, he gave some "leak" about Marder upgrade, the word "40mm" (cannon) (or is it going to be 30mm?) and ATGM came up, i'm still curious about it and there's not much second-hand information from the media, so i wanted to ask further information to him directly.
> 
> Btw wth with the Jerry profile picture?



The whole idea was that since NATO was already planning on upgrading to the 40mm anyways (The Ajax, Jaguar, and the Bradley), it was seen as a more cost effective upgrade compared to a 30mm. The plan originally was to use a CTA40 cannon mounted on a Nexter CT40 turret and armed with either the MBDA MMP or whatever else their competitors could offer.

It was an internal company project with the firm I was working for (I work for a different firm now) that I originally pitched to PUSENKAV as an alternative to the 105mm Marder (that's cancelled BTW, DanPus and Andika thought it was the most retarded idea they coined so far) so I doubt anybody else would have got wind of it. I don't know if they're still doing it now that I left the old company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> The whole idea was that since NATO was already planning on upgrading to the 40mm anyways (The Ajax, Jaguar, and the Bradley), it was seen as a more cost effective upgrade compared to a 30mm. The plan originally was to use a CTA40 cannon mounted on a Nexter CT40 turret and armed with either the MBDA MMP or whatever else their competitors could offer.
> 
> It was an internal company project with the firm I was working for (I work for a different firm now) that I originally pitched to PUSENKAV as an alternative to the 105mm Marder (that's cancelled BTW, DanPus and Andika thought it was the most retarded idea they coined so far) so I doubt anybody else would have got wind of it. I don't know if they're still doing it now that I left the old company.







Something like this?
If I think about it I never seen our marder fire anything, and no 7.62 coax until now..
So is this program still going on and 105 got scrap?
Or both got scrap?


----------



## radialv

Marine Rouge said:


> *Polisi Tetapkan Eks Ketua GNPF Ulama Bachtiar Nasir Tersangka*
> CNN Indonesia
> Selasa, 07/05/2019 05:52
> Bagikan :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eks Ketua GNPF Ulama Bachtiar Nasir. (CNN Indonesia/Andry Novelinpretty strange isn,t it?
> Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Tokoh gerakan 212 Bachtiar Nasir ditetapkan sebagai tersangka kasus tindak pidana pencucian uang (TPPU) dana yayasan Keadilan untuk Semua
> 
> 
> hanya di indonesia seorang berwatak jahat berdoa dan memohon kepada Allah agar orang baik jadi cilakak, pretty weird isn't it?
> Penetapan Bachtiar Nasir sebagai tersangka itu dibenarkan oleh Wakil Direktur Tindak Pidana Ekonomi dan Khusus Bareskrim Polri Kombes Daniel Silitonga.
> 
> "Betul (Bactiar ditetapkan sebagai tersangka)," kata Daniel kepada CNNIndonesia.com, Senin (6/5).
> 
> 
> 
> Penetapan ustaz yang pernah menjabat sebagai Ketua Gerakan Nasional Pengawal Majelis Ulama Indonesia (GNPF MUI) sebagai tersangka itu dilakukan setelah penyidik melakukan gelar perkara. Namun, Daniel tak merinci kapan gelar perkara itu dilakukan.
> 
> *Lihat juga:*
> Bachtiar Nasir: dari Solo Mereka Mulai, dari Solo Kita Akhiri
> "Ya dulu sudah (gelar perkara), kita melanjutkan," ujarnya.
> 
> Rencananya, Bachtiar akan dipanggil oleh penyidik Tipideksus Bareskrim dalam kapasitasnya sebagai tersangka. Dalam surat pemanggilan yang diperoleh CNNIndonesia.com, Bachtiar akan dipanggil untuk dimintai keterangannya pada Rabu (8/5) mendatang.
> 
> Pada pengujung 2016, nama Bachtiar ramai diperbincangkan di media sosial setelah akun Facebook bernama Moch Zain mengunggah informasi bahwa yayasan pimpinan Bachtiar, Indonesian Humanitarian Relief (IHR) diduga mengirim bantuan logistik untuk mendukung kelompok pemberontak pemerintahan Bassar Al-Assad, Jaysh Al-Islam di Aleppo, Suriah.
> https://m.cnnindonesia.com/nasional...eks-ketua-gnpf-ulama-bachtiar-nasir-tersangka
> 
> This animal should be sent towards Al Assad supporter in Syria




HAnya di indonesia orang berwatak jahat berdoa dan bermohon kepada Allah agar orang baik menjadi cilakak, pretty weird isn't it?


----------



## Jatosint

HellFireIndo said:


> That's exactly why i'm trying to ask the guy. A few times ago, he gave some "leak" about Marder upgrade, the word "40mm" (cannon) (or is it going to be 30mm?) and ATGM came up, i'm still curious about it and there's not much second-hand information from the media, so i wanted to ask further information to him directly.
> 
> Btw wth with the Jerry profile picture?



Why not hahahaha? It represents my childhood cartoon and the expression is somewhat similar to (most) of my expression when I heard about our defense-related news. And I think it's funny.



Chestnut said:


> The whole idea was that since NATO was already planning on upgrading to the 40mm anyways (The Ajax, Jaguar, and the Bradley), it was seen as a more cost effective upgrade compared to a 30mm. The plan originally was to use a CTA40 cannon mounted on a Nexter CT40 turret and armed with either the MBDA MMP or whatever else their competitors could offer.
> 
> It was an internal company project with the firm I was working for (I work for a different firm now) that I originally pitched to PUSENKAV as an alternative to the 105mm Marder (that's cancelled BTW, DanPus and Andika thought it was the most retarded idea they coined so far) so I doubt anybody else would have got wind of it. I don't know if they're still doing it now that I left the old company.



Ah I see


----------



## 182

now, marines show time

BTR-4M

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

182 said:


> now, marines show time
> 
> BTR-4M
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram




Looks like the Ukraine welding quality is not good enough


----------



## GraveDigger388

Marine Rouge said:


> Looks like the Ukraine welding quality is not good enough


The whole thing looks like it was rivetted.


----------



## Jatosint

Source: Twitter @Jatosint

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

LunarSteam said:


> View attachment 558968
> Source: Twitter @Jatosint


Should we upgrade these boys? especially regarding the VLS and the sensors?


----------



## Jatosint

HellFireIndo said:


> Should we upgrade these boys? especially regarding the VLS and the sensors?



Of course, Indomiliter has already discussed this issue: 

https://www.indomiliter.com/masuk-u...rvet-bung-tomo-class-lakukan-modernisasi-cms/

If I'm not mistaken, Bung Tomo-Class is our first ship that was originally designed with VLS. Since their early arrival in Indonesia (2014), there's already some discussion that the VLS will be upgraded with VL-Mica but I think the budget will be used first for PKR's VLS since recently PKR has been installed with ECM and Millennium gun


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> Something like this?
> If I think about it I never seen our marder fire anything, and no 7.62 coax until now..
> So is this program still going on and 105 got scrap?
> Or both got scrap?


More or less lime that except instead of a Rheinmetall turret it was supposed to use a Nexter turret.

And yeah, Andika cancelled the 105mm Marder.

Actually now that I look at it, where did you find that picture? Looking at it twice that's an EOS Adder turret not a Rheinmetall one. That's one of the turrets I pitched to my old boss as an alternative.



Marine Rouge said:


> Looks like the Ukraine welding quality is not good enough



In other news, water is wet.


----------



## HellFireIndo

LunarSteam said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Bung Tomo-Class is our first ship that was originally designed with VLS. Since their early arrival in Indonesia (2014), there's already some discussion that the VLS will be upgraded with VL-Mica but I think the budget will be used first for PKR's VLS since recently PKR has been installed with ECM and Millennium gun


**_cough..cough....Sea Ceptor...cough...cough_**


----------



## HellFireIndo

Btw i stumbled upon this :





















Rheinmetall's Mission Maker UGV. Looks neat, and i can see many ways of it being utilized, definitely on my wishlist, and it will be a plus point if it's amphibious, could really help in crossing small rivers and swamps. IF TNI is that forward-looking and ambitious enough to really consider integrating these into the troops, it would be hilarious to see OPM's reaction looking at one of these along with MALE drones in Papua.


----------



## deadlast

LunarSteam said:


> View attachment 558968
> Source: Twitter @Jatosint


Can't help to nitpick, there's some error on that graphics I can't help but notices.


The one with the mark Kelvin Hughes Type 1007 radar should be for Thales Scout radar (The kelvin Hughes one should be on the opposite side of the scout radar).
The triple-torpedo launcher should be B515/ILAS-3 instead of Mk-46? *edit: it is Mk-32* (Mk-46 should be the name of the torpedo, not the launcher. I think the author mistaken the name of the launcher with the name of torpedoes, it should be Mk-32 Triple torpedo tubes. Also, Bung Tomo-class should be using A244/S mod.3 torpedo IINM like the others).
The secondary gun should be MSI DS-30B 30mm (DS-30B = Using Oerlikon KCB cannon 600rpm).
The decoy launcher should be from Wallop Defence (now LACROIX I think?), Super Barricade 12-barrelled decoy launchers.
The two radome beside the main mast should be Thales Scorpion ECM (with Thales Cutlass 242 ESM right above it).
The radome on the back (behind the rear FCR) should be replaced with SATCOM antenna from SAILOR, Chobam mounted on/behind the rear mast.


----------



## Chestnut

HellFireIndo said:


> Btw i stumbled upon this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rheinmetall's Mission Maker UGV. Looks neat, and i can see many ways of it being utilized, definitely on my wishlist, and it will be a plus point if it's amphibious, could really help in crossing small rivers and swamps. IF TNI is that forward-looking and ambitious enough to really consider integrating these into the troops, it would be hilarious to see OPM's reaction looking at one of these along with MALE drones in Papua.



The one's we pitched were from an American company, a lot cheaper and generally more tested than what Rheinmetall has to offer. The name escapes me however.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> More or less lime that except instead of a Rheinmetall turret it was supposed to use a Nexter turret.
> 
> And yeah, Andika cancelled the 105mm Marder.
> 
> Actually now that I look at it, where did you find that picture? Looking at it twice that's an EOS Adder turret not a Rheinmetall one. That's one of the turrets I pitched to my old boss as an alternative.



I don't know, I just found it by simple Google images search "ct 40 turret marder".

From your post I can tell that you are "orang dalam" in army procurement program, just want to ask a bit, Any change optical sight become standardized in our arm forces?

I knew Kostrad already bought lot of them (acog) when SBY and his son still in power, but I rarely seen them use it on exercise lately


----------



## Jatosint

deadlast said:


> Can't help to nitpick, there's some error on that graphics I can't help but notices.
> 
> 
> The one with the mark Kelvin Hughes Type 1007 radar should be for Thales Scout radar (The kelvin Hughes one should be on the opposite side of the scout radar).
> The triple-torpedo launcher should be B515/ILAS-3 instead of Mk-46? (Mk-46 should be the name of the torpedo, not the launcher. I think the author mistaken the name of the launcher with the name of torpedoes, it should be Mk-32 Triple torpedo tubes. Also, Bung Tomo-class should be using A244/S mod.3 torpedo IINM like the others).
> The secondary gun should be MSI DS-30B 30mm (DS-30B = Using Oerlikon KCB cannon 600rpm).
> The decoy launcher should be from Wallop Defence (now LACROIX I think?), Super Barricade 12-barrelled decoy launchers.
> The two radome beside the main mast should be Thales Scorpion ECM (with Thales Cutlass 242 right above it).
> The radome on the back (behind the rear FCR) should be replaced with SATCOM antenna from SAILOR, Chobam mounted on/behind the rear mast.


I just realized something....
Green square: Thales Scout
Red square: Kelvin Hughes Type 1007 












In the first two images, the Kelvin Hughes Type 1007 is missing....is it installed after we received the ship, or is it just some radar that can be dismantled easily?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

LunarSteam said:


> I just realized something....
> Green square: Thales Scout
> Red square: Kelvin Hughes Type 1007
> 
> View attachment 558990
> View attachment 558991
> View attachment 558992
> 
> 
> In the first two images, the Kelvin Hughes Type 1007 is missing....is it installed after we received the ship, or is it just some radar that can be dismantled easily?


Probably it's a post-acquisition addition, we've done the same with REM and GNR with various sensors, so it probably also be the case with TOM-class. (btw the second photo looks infinitely cooler than the usual shots of TOM, looks like a brand new European Frigate).


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Probably it's a post-acquisition addition, we've done the same with REM and GNR with various sensors, so it probably also be the case with TOM. (btw the second photo looks infinitely cooler than the usual shots of TOM, looks like a brand new European Frigate).



They indeed brand-new old stock in warehouse


----------



## Jatosint

deadlast said:


> Can't help to nitpick, there's some error on that graphics I can't help but notices.
> 
> 
> The one with the mark Kelvin Hughes Type 1007 radar should be for Thales Scout radar (The kelvin Hughes one should be on the opposite side of the scout radar).
> The triple-torpedo launcher should be B515/ILAS-3 instead of Mk-46? (Mk-46 should be the name of the torpedo, not the launcher. I think the author mistaken the name of the launcher with the name of torpedoes, it should be Mk-32 Triple torpedo tubes. Also, Bung Tomo-class should be using A244/S mod.3 torpedo IINM like the others).
> The secondary gun should be MSI DS-30B 30mm (DS-30B = Using Oerlikon KCB cannon 600rpm).
> The decoy launcher should be from Wallop Defence (now LACROIX I think?), Super Barricade 12-barrelled decoy launchers.
> The two radome beside the main mast should be Thales Scorpion ECM (with Thales Cutlass 242 right above it).
> The radome on the back (behind the rear FCR) should be replaced with SATCOM antenna from SAILOR, Chobam mounted on/behind the rear mast.



I think the Torpedo tubes are Mk-32 but yes, the tropedo is A244/s. So perhaps Mk.32 can also fired A244/S?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## deadlast

LunarSteam said:


> I think the Torpedo tubes are Mk-32 but yes, the tropedo is A244/s. So perhaps Mk.32 can also fired A244/S?
> View attachment 559009
> View attachment 559010


You're right, all those _"BAE System triple torpedo tubes"-_specs all over the net made my brain associate them with B515 somehow (I know that they were made by WASS). And yes, they could also fired the A244/S from Mk-32.

Thanks for correcting me btw.
----------------

Also, still remember this 2012 BCM project?
https://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2012/04/tni-al-pesan-kapal-tanker.html

Here's some picture I found:


Spoiler: Dated from August-September 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## V3NOM12

deadlast said:


> Also, still remember this 2012 BCM project?
> https://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2012/04/tni-al-pesan-kapal-tanker.html
> 
> Here's some picture I found:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dated from August-September 2018



Cmiiw, but to me from those picture that ship looks rusty or neglected, is it because of "dana"?


----------



## Nike

V3NOM12 said:


> Cmiiw, but to me from those picture that ship looks rusty or neglected, is it because of "dana"?



Doubt it, looks like fucking management or incompetent of vendor. BCM from other companies finished as per contract

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deadlast

V3NOM12 said:


> Cmiiw, but to me from those picture that ship looks rusty or neglected, is it because of "dana"?





Marine Rouge said:


> Doubt it, looks like fucking management or incompetent of vendor. BCM from other companies finished as per contract


Agreed, while both of them indeed miss their deadline, this one was worse. 

The basic hull form itself already done long ago (2013 I think?) explaining the rust,




(Pics during MinDef inspection in 2013)

Then the progress grounds to a halt until January 2017, when folks from MinDef came and they both agreed to work their "commitments" to finish the ship. By August 2017 they already fitted the loading arm/crane and RAS control room amidship and painted the hull white. And they working on that unfinished bridge throughout 2018.

Here's pics from January 2018 btw,





The project number for this ship is BCM-1, which means that it's supposedly the older sister of BCM-2 (now KRI Tarakan 905), although the BCM-2 has slightly bigger dimension and capacity, with keel laying of BCM-1 on April 2012 and BCM-2 on August 2012. 

News at the time for BCM-1 construction time,


> Aslog Kasal Laksamana Muda TNI Sru Handayanto mengatakan, kepada Berita Cilegon Online (BCO) bahwa untuk membuat kapal tersebut dibutuhkan waktu selama 18 bulan (1,5 tahun)


LOL

Also they planned to named this ship KRI Dumai, if the news about the ship name during handover of KRI Tarakan are to be believed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## V3NOM12

Marine Rouge said:


> Doubt it, looks like fucking management or incompetent of vendor. BCM from other companies finished as per contract





deadlast said:


> Agreed, while both of them indeed miss their deadline, this one was worse.
> 
> The basic hull form itself already done long ago (2013 I think?) explaining the rust,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pics during MinDef inspection in 2013)
> 
> Then the progress grounds to a halt until January 2017, when folks from MinDef came and they both agreed to work their "commitments" to finish the ship. By August 2017 they already fitted the loading arm/crane and RAS control room amidship and painted the hull white. And they working on that unfinished bridge throughout 2018.
> 
> Here's pics from January 2018 btw,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project number for this ship is BCM-1, which means that it's supposedly the older sister of BCM-2 (now KRI Tarakan 905), although the BCM-2 has slightly bigger dimension and capacity, with keel laying of BCM-1 on April 2012 and BCM-2 on August 2012.
> 
> News at the time for BCM-1 construction time,
> 
> LOL
> 
> Also they planned to named this ship KRI Dumai, if the news about the ship name during handover of KRI Tarakan are to be believed.


Damn this poor management, but at least our gomerment can see which company has a good and not good management system for future project.


----------



## Nike

Daya radar utama should be Navy main vendors beside Citra Shipyards in Batam they got proffesionalism and hardworking ethics


----------



## HellFireIndo

deadlast said:


> Agreed, while both of them indeed miss their deadline, this one was worse.
> 
> The basic hull form itself already done long ago (2013 I think?) explaining the rust,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pics during MinDef inspection in 2013)
> 
> Then the progress grounds to a halt until January 2017, when folks from MinDef came and they both agreed to work their "commitments" to finish the ship. By August 2017 they already fitted the loading arm/crane and RAS control room amidship and painted the hull white. And they working on that unfinished bridge throughout 2018.
> 
> Here's pics from January 2018 btw,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project number for this ship is BCM-1, which means that it's supposedly the older sister of BCM-2 (now KRI Tarakan 905), although the BCM-2 has slightly bigger dimension and capacity, with keel laying of BCM-1 on April 2012 and BCM-2 on August 2012.
> 
> News at the time for BCM-1 construction time,
> 
> LOL
> 
> Also they planned to named this ship KRI Dumai, if the news about the ship name during handover of KRI Tarakan are to be believed.


It seems like we got a lot of local shipyards and shipbuilding companies isn't it? feels like we sometimes sign contracts for support vessels like these to some, yeah small shady shipyards, just like a multi-billion company that's not only got their IT manpower solely on professional IT service contractors, but also outsourcing the job to some broke college students.

Local competition and large number of private industries in the local shipbuilding business is good for us for most of the time, but sometimes (always) this kind of thing do happen cause every company simply can't have the same quality standard nor have the best track record around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deadlast

Anyone knows what is that 'thing' on top of Komodo? 

The outlines seems to look like an RCWS to me, particularly this type:


Spoiler: EOS R400S - Mk2




















CMIIW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*EKSKLUSIF, Dirut Pindad: Hingga Kini 400 Unit Anoa Telah Terjual*
Videografer: 
*Dicky Zulfikar Nawazaki*
Editor: 
*Ryan Maulana*
9 Mei 2019 10:00 WIB

001


EKSKLUSIF, Dirut Pindad: Hingga Kini 400 Unit Anoa Telah Terjual
Kendaraan tempur Anoa tak hanya dikirim Pindad ke TNI namun juga ke PBB.
Sejumlah hal dibahas Direktur Utama PT Pindad, Abraham Mose saat ditemui Tempo untuk wawancara khusus di kompleks PT Pindad, Bandung, Jumat, 26 April 2019. Mulai dari bisnis industri, pemasaran medium tank, Harimau dan panser Anoa, hingga laba yang diperoleh PT Pindad pada 2018. Simak videonya disini.

Videographer: Dicky Nawazaki
Editor: Ryan Maulana
https://video.tempo.co/read/14580/eksklusif-dirut-pindad-hingga-kini-400-unit-anoa-telah-terjual


----------



## Jatosint

deadlast said:


> Anyone knows what is that 'thing' on top of Komodo?
> 
> The outlines seems to look like an RCWS to me, particularly this type:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: EOS R400S - Mk2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMIIW



Dari jaman Anoa sampai Sanca, selalu nyoba2 berbagai RCWS tapi gk pernah keliatan ada pemakaian massal yet alone standarisasi jenis. Antara masalah dana buat buka lini produksi RCWS atau gk ada ToT?




Marine Rouge said:


> *EKSKLUSIF, Dirut Pindad: Hingga Kini 400 Unit Anoa Telah Terjual*
> Videografer:
> *Dicky Zulfikar Nawazaki*
> Editor:
> *Ryan Maulana*
> 9 Mei 2019 10:00 WIB
> 
> 001
> 
> 
> EKSKLUSIF, Dirut Pindad: Hingga Kini 400 Unit Anoa Telah Terjual
> Kendaraan tempur Anoa tak hanya dikirim Pindad ke TNI namun juga ke PBB.
> Sejumlah hal dibahas Direktur Utama PT Pindad, Abraham Mose saat ditemui Tempo untuk wawancara khusus di kompleks PT Pindad, Bandung, Jumat, 26 April 2019. Mulai dari bisnis industri, pemasaran medium tank, Harimau dan panser Anoa, hingga laba yang diperoleh PT Pindad pada 2018. Simak videonya disini.
> 
> Videographer: Dicky Nawazaki
> Editor: Ryan Maulana
> https://video.tempo.co/read/14580/eksklusif-dirut-pindad-hingga-kini-400-unit-anoa-telah-terjual



Agak gimana gitu kalau baca berita "Produk Militer Indonesia dibeli PBB". Erghhh, memenuhi standar PBB sih iya, dibeli? No, kita ikut misi perdamaian, butuh kendaraan, kita punya dan pake anoa, ya itu yang dibawa, as simple as that


----------



## Nike

LunarSteam said:


> Dari jaman Anoa sampai Bushmaster, selalu nyoba2 berbagai RCWS tapi gk pernah keliatan ada pemakaian massal yet alone standarisasi jenis. Antara masalah dana buat buka lini produksi RCWS atau gk ada ToT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agak gimana gitu kalau baca berita "Produk Militer Indonesia dibeli PBB". Erghhh, memenuhi standar PBB sih iya, dibeli? No, kita ikut misi perdamaian, butuh kendaraan, kita punya dan pake anoa, ya itu yang dibawa, as simple as that




Yang penting udah pake 400 unit, Wikipedia harus diedit lg


----------



## HellFireIndo

Haruskah Anoa diupgrade baik dalam segi armor-pertahanan ataupun persenjataanya? mungkin minimal dipasang RCWS? mungkin paling gak pakai RCWS yang masih mirip-mirip punya Komodo, terutama Cockerill CPWS Gen 2?
Kayak gini tapi di Anoa :





Terus gimana perkembangannya ini RPG-defeater?


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Haruskah Anoa diupgrade baik dalam segi armor-pertahanan ataupun persenjataanya? mungkin minimal dipasang RCWS? mungkin paling gak pakai RCWS yang masih mirip-mirip punya Komodo, terutama Cockerill CPWS Gen 2?
> Kayak gini tapi di Anoa :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terus gimana perkembangannya ini RPG-defeater?



Bottom pic is nexter group VAB


----------



## Jatosint

HellFireIndo said:


> Haruskah Anoa diupgrade baik dalam segi armor-pertahanan ataupun persenjataanya? mungkin minimal dipasang RCWS? mungkin paling gak pakai RCWS yang masih mirip-mirip punya Komodo, terutama Cockerill CPWS Gen 2?
> Kayak gini tapi di Anoa :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terus gimana perkembangannya ini RPG-defeater?


Anoa versi 20mm yang ini udah gagal ya berarti?






Kalau bisa sih Anoa gk nambah lagi deh pesenannya, selesain batch yang ada aja. Anoa bahkan gk V-Hull, mau ditambah armornya jug audah mentok. Mending bikin basis kendaraan 6x6 baru yg lebih modern dan proteksi lebih mumpung (katanya) udah dapet ToT banyak dari Sanca, Pandur, ama Harimau


----------



## Nike

LunarSteam said:


> Anoa versi 20mm yang ini udah gagal ya berarti?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalau bisa sih Anoa gk nambah lagi deh pesenannya, selesain batch yang ada aja. Anoa bahkan gk V-Hull, mau ditambah armornya jug audah mentok. Mending bikin basis kendaraan 6x6 baru yg lebih modern dan proteksi lebih mumpung (katanya) udah dapet ToT banyak dari Sanca, Pandur, ama Harimau




Anoa to our Army and defense industry (PINDAD) is like bread, a necessity until there is more advanced but simple to produce Armored vehicles they will still be ordered


----------



## HellFireIndo

LunarSteam said:


> Anoa versi 20mm yang ini udah gagal ya berarti?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalau bisa sih Anoa gk nambah lagi deh pesenannya, selesain batch yang ada aja. Anoa bahkan gk V-Hull, mau ditambah armornya jug audah mentok. Mending bikin basis kendaraan 6x6 baru yg lebih modern dan proteksi lebih mumpung (katanya) udah dapet ToT banyak dari Sanca, Pandur, ama Harimau


Saya merasa tidak begitu perlu untuk buat platform 6x6 yang sama sekali baru, karena lebih boros dan juga bukan investasi yang "strategis" dalam hal kita sudah punya Anoa berikut tim riset pengembangannya dan lini produksinya, akan merepotkan apabila harus mengakomodasi lini 6x6 model baru, lebih baik berinvestasi pada platform 8x8 saja berdasarkan Pandur II.

Lebih baik mengembangkan Anoa ini lebih lanjut dengan teknologi proteksi yang lebih up-to-date saja, mungkin bisa mengambil teknologi desain mine-protection dari Harimau MT? ataupun mengintegrasikan komponen proteksi anti-RPG/ATGM dengan sangkar ayam, RPG-defeater seperti diatas, add-on armor seperti di Anoa 3 gurun, atau kalo bisa sekalian APS. Saya sih membayangkan Anoa dibuat menjadi platform 6x6 yang modular, bisa di modifikasi dan dipasang komponen tambahan dan persenjataan tergantung dari misinya, ataupun role-nya sekalian seperti Anoa 2 amfibi misalnya? Apabila Anoa bisa dibuat menjadi platform yang modular, akan sangat menggiurkan baik di pasar lokal maupun internasional, juga sekalian untuk memacu kualitas produksi kita agar lebih kompetitif lagi (semoga).

Saya sih setuju kalau Pindad mesti menggunakan ToT yang didapat semaksimal mungkin agar momentum perkembangan industri militer Indonesia akan terus kuat. Kita bisa dibilang 20 tahun lalu memulai dari 0, berangkat dari modif chasis truk sipil menjadi kendaraan lapis baja APS-1 a la Daesh, lanjut mengembangkan kendaraan tempur dari model punya Renault dan dimodif sesuai selera, sampai sekarang kita akan memproduksi Medium Tank, masih banyak lagi yang perlu kita capai dan masih banyak potensi yang bisa diraih.


----------



## Var Dracon

Marine Rouge said:


> Bottom pic is nexter group VAB



It's really Anoa, not VAB. You can tell from the cylindrical bulge behind the cabin for gunner. VAB doesn't have that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Is integrating advanced 30mm turret like rheinmetall lance possible in an anoa?


----------



## Jatosint

Anyway, since we all agree that AWACS will be very useful for our AF, how about command ships for our Navy (similar role like USS Blue Ridge)? Perhaps it can also be used as a'spy' ship? (not necessarily to spy on other countries but can be used for electronic warfare)


----------



## Nike

LunarSteam said:


> Anyway, since we all agree that AWACS will be very useful for our AF, how about command ships for our Navy (similar role like USS Blue Ridge)? Perhaps it can also be used as a'spy' ship? (not necessarily to spy on other countries but can be used for electronic warfare)



Still far, need enough good surface combatant with good AEW capability. If you got large fleets like US or China maybe in league of France at least then we can starting to talk about electronic warfare support ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

LunarSteam said:


> Anyway, since we all agree that AWACS will be very useful for our AF, how about command ships for our Navy (similar role like USS Blue Ridge)? Perhaps it can also be used as a'spy' ship? (not necessarily to spy on other countries but can be used for electronic warfare)


Maybe, KRI Multatuli do need a replacement in the future, as we currently uses the LPDs as a command ship placeholder.


----------



## Jatosint

Marine Rouge said:


> Still far, need enough good surface combatant with good AEW capability. If you got large fleets like US or China maybe in league of France at least then we can starting to talk about electronic warfare support ship





HellFireIndo said:


> Maybe, KRI Multatuli do need a replacement in the future, as we currently uses the LPDs as a command ship placeholder.



Hmm I see, so with the current fleet structure, our LPD is enough to handle all the C4ISR 

Ah, I forgot we have KRI Multatuli. Does she still have the "kapal markas" capability? There's almost no news about her participating in any TNI AL major exercise.


----------



## Nike

LunarSteam said:


> Hmm I see, so with the current fleet structure, our LPD is enough to handle all the C4ISR
> 
> Ah, I forgot we have KRI Multatuli. Does she still have the "kapal markas" capability? There's almost no news about her participating in any TNI AL major exercise.



If we got something in the class of Alvaro De bazan or horizonte class we will got tremendous upgrade in command of C4ISR and AEW capability thus let the Navy to do more roles in combat


----------



## HellFireIndo

Better to focus on the corvettes and frigates' replacement program so that the Navy will have the majority of surface combatant ships being Sigma-class derivatives, and the rest will be filled with a good mix of Dutch, Korean and local Indonesian designs, i think it will be an "ideal" structure as we'll be able to maintain them more easily or even produce their parts.

I think a command ship is not an utmost priority for the Navy, considering that it's just another kind of support ship, good addition to support the fleets' operation, but not a crucial element. I presume, 1 new command ship will be there someday and most likely the hull will be a local design while we're just gonna import the sophisticated sensors and communication devices. Maximum there will be 3 command ships if the Navy is ambitious enough about their "World Class Navy" dream, even then, i think building/buying LHDs with a strong C4ISR capability will make more sense for the Navy instead of building multiple command ships that don't have any combat capability.


----------



## HellFireIndo

http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/05/delegation-from-indonesia-visited-pco.html

*Delegation from Indonesia Visited PCO and PIT-RADWAR*

12 Mei 2019




Delegation from Indonesia (photo : PGZ)

On May 9, 2019 representatives of the Ministry of Defense of the Republic of Indonesia visited two companies forming part of the Polish Armaments Group: PCO SA and PIT-RADWAR SA The Indonesian delegation got acquainted with the offer of companies in optoelectronic equipment, anti-aircraft, artillery and radiolocation systems.




PCO SCT Rubin thermal imaging sight (photo : PCO)

The delegation was headed by the Director General of Strategy at the Ministry of Defense of Indonesia, Major General Rizerius Eko Hadisancoko. Also attended by the Attaché for Defense of the Indonesian Embassy in Warsaw, Colonel Hilman Zaeni.





PCU MU-3M Koliber night-vision monocular (photo: PCO)

Southeast Asia is an important area of engagement for Polska Grupa Zbrojeniowa (PGZ). Our companies run several significant projects in this region. We participate in the arms trade fairs in Asia, last year we were in Jakarta and Kuala Lumpur, for example. I am glad that our offer meets the interest of the Indonesian armed forces. We are fully open to talks and closer cooperation - said Radosław Domagalski-Łabędzki, member of the board of PGZ SA.




A/AG-35 towed anti aircraft artillery (photo : Radwar)


At PCO SA, the guests watched the presentation about the company's activities, got acquainted with the offer for military vehicles, as well as thermal imaging cameras for tanks and anti-aircraft systems. In the optoelectronic tunnel, among other things, they saw the MU-3M night vision monocular and the SCT thermal imaging sight - one of the company's flagship products.




PET/PCL passive location system (image : Radwar)

The Delegation from Indonesia also visited the Warsaw headquarters of PIT-RADWAR SA. The guests were presented the main areas of the company's activity and current development projects. Among the presented devices were fire systems, including the self-propelled anti-aircraft missile system POPRAD and towed anti-aircraft guns A/AG-35and radar solutions, including a PET/PCL passive location system.

(PGSA)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/05/delegation-from-indonesia-visited-pco.html
> 
> *Delegation from Indonesia Visited PCO and PIT-RADWAR*
> 
> 12 Mei 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delegation from Indonesia (photo : PGZ)
> 
> On May 9, 2019 representatives of the Ministry of Defense of the Republic of Indonesia visited two companies forming part of the Polish Armaments Group: PCO SA and PIT-RADWAR SA The Indonesian delegation got acquainted with the offer of companies in optoelectronic equipment, anti-aircraft, artillery and radiolocation systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCO SCT Rubin thermal imaging sight (photo : PCO)
> 
> The delegation was headed by the Director General of Strategy at the Ministry of Defense of Indonesia, Major General Rizerius Eko Hadisancoko. Also attended by the Attaché for Defense of the Indonesian Embassy in Warsaw, Colonel Hilman Zaeni.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCU MU-3M Koliber night-vision monocular (photo: PCO)
> 
> Southeast Asia is an important area of engagement for Polska Grupa Zbrojeniowa (PGZ). Our companies run several significant projects in this region. We participate in the arms trade fairs in Asia, last year we were in Jakarta and Kuala Lumpur, for example. I am glad that our offer meets the interest of the Indonesian armed forces. We are fully open to talks and closer cooperation - said Radosław Domagalski-Łabędzki, member of the board of PGZ SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A/AG-35 towed anti aircraft artillery (photo : Radwar)
> 
> 
> At PCO SA, the guests watched the presentation about the company's activities, got acquainted with the offer for military vehicles, as well as thermal imaging cameras for tanks and anti-aircraft systems. In the optoelectronic tunnel, among other things, they saw the MU-3M night vision monocular and the SCT thermal imaging sight - one of the company's flagship products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PET/PCL passive location system (image : Radwar)
> 
> The Delegation from Indonesia also visited the Warsaw headquarters of PIT-RADWAR SA. The guests were presented the main areas of the company's activity and current development projects. Among the presented devices were fire systems, including the self-propelled anti-aircraft missile system POPRAD and towed anti-aircraft guns A/AG-35and radar solutions, including a PET/PCL passive location system.
> 
> (PGSA)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Also some fun fact :





Indonesia was among the nations that requested to buy the A-10 Thunderbolt to the US but was declined.



Marine Rouge said:


> View attachment 559543
> View attachment 559544
> View attachment 559545
> View attachment 559546
> View attachment 559547


So what's the highlight of this visit? i personally anticipated more of these infantry equipment stuffs, but apparently the AA gun and the ground radar are their main products? i think we should just stick to the Turks for AA guns as we are already interested in Korkut, so the stationary AA gun will be a better choice as it is pretty much the same thing as Korkut, better for commonality.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Also some fun fact :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia was among the nations that requested to buy the A-10 Thunderbolt to the US but was declined.
> 
> 
> So what's the highlight of this visit? i personally anticipated more of these infantry equipment stuffs, but apparently the AA gun and the ground radar is their main product? i think we should just stick to the Turks for AA guns as we are already interested in Korkut, so the stationary AA gun will be a better choice as it is pretty much the same thing as Korkut, better for commonality.



Don't know, well, polish got license production for oerlikon GDF and this gun is simply their own variant. 

Should trying to lobby US again to get A10 thunderbolt, they are the best ground attack aircraft until now. Good for maritime interdiction roles as they can pounding hardy vessels with their cannon and bombs


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> Don't know, well, polish got license production for oerlikon GDF and this gun is simply their own variant.
> 
> Should trying to lobby US again to get A10 thunderbolt, they are the best ground attack aircraft until now. Good for maritime interdiction roles as they can pounding hardy vessels with their cannon and bombs



Honestly, we're better off lobbying for long-term acquisition for more Apaches or even possibly Chinooks rather than the A-10, as even US' high ranking officers hated them, they are so against CAS subsonic aircraft like the Warthog as they thought it is "obsolete" and very vulnerable to enemy's AA assets. The Warthog is planned to be replaced by F-35 (almost all older fighters/CAS in US inventory is planned will be replaced by F-35), but there's many debates regarding the decision and some even pushed to extend their service due to the A-10's popularity among ground troops.

I think the like of A-10 is better to stay above the ground and focus on hard ground targets pounding as a dedicated anti-vehicle/fortification CAS aircraft (presumably stationed at Sumatra or Batam), they have kinda limited range and flight characteristics not to mention they are subsonic and so far have no torpedo or AShM loadout, unsuitable for maritime operation, even CN-235 gunship or MPA with hardpoints for weapons is better suited for the job.

Also, perhaps for the MEF 3 (or even the Ideal Essential Force?) and the daring Air Force's ambition, i think we should try lobbying for F-35. The key technologies for the KFX/IFX is in the hand of Lockheed Martin, so i think jumping into this F-35 bandwagon could help our effort in developing the Fighter, as South Korea also a customer of F-35 and already lobbied the Lockheed Martin to invest in the project, so Indonesia buying F-35 could perhaps further convince LM to give the necessary technologies for KFX/IFX (if South Korean research effort alone still isn't enough )


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Honestly, we're better off lobbying for long-term acquisition for more Apaches or even possibly Chinooks rather than the A-10, as even US' high ranking officers hated them, they are so against CAS subsonic aircraft like the Warthog as they thought it is "obsolete" and very vulnerable to enemy's AA assets. The Warthog is planned to be replaced by F-35 (almost all older fighters/CAS in US inventory is planned will be replaced by F-35), but there's many debates regarding the decision and some even pushed to extend their service due to the A-10's popularity among ground troops.
> 
> I think the like of A-10 is better to stay above the ground and focus on hard ground targets pounding as a dedicated anti-vehicle/fortification CAS aircraft (presumably stationed at Sumatra or Batam), they have kinda limited range and flight characteristics not to mention they are subsonic and so far have no torpedo or AShM loadout, unsuitable for maritime operation, even CN-235 gunship or MPA with hardpoints for weapons is better suited for the job.



Maritime strike the best out there is Super hornet actually, especially the latest itterian they got more robust airframe (intended for harsh carrier operational) and longer range along with increased load out and much cheaper flying hours cost and life cycle compared to other double engine fighters, I prefer them over F 15 ex or SU 35 . Got them and pairing them with F 16 block 72+ viper along with growler variant with support of hawkeye or wedge tail you will get formidable Air Force fleets. 

I still lamented the decision to keep the Flanker fleets and trying to adding them as they will became liability to our Air Force growth in near future as we are currently in transition to became network centric forces.

F 35, got issue as they will became harder for future upgrade program. As they all in built /close circle built from beginning and got issue for possible growth or upgrade. It is relatively good fighter but, in my opinion is better if we just fixed the ambition to build proper C4ISR capability by utilizing mature and much proven platforms with possible growth, ironically the teen series the US trying to discard and replace them with F35 are much more flexible than what they thought in the start of JSF program. For future fighter just keep with KFX/IFX, for lobby with Lockmart and US government , F16V deal is will be sufficient bargaining along with possible deals for AWACS, Tanker, large MPA/ASW.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> Maritime strike the best out there is Super hornet actually, especially the latest itterian they got more robust airframe (intended for harsh carrier operational) and longer range along with increased load out and much cheaper flying hours cost and life cycle compared to other double engine fighters, I prefer them over F 15 ex or SU 35 . Got them and pairing them with F 16 block 72+ viper along with growler variant with support of hawkeye or wedge tail you will get formidable Air Force fleets.
> 
> I still lamented the decision to keep the Flanker fleets and trying to adding them as they will became liability to our Air Force growth in near future as we are currently in transition to became network centric forces.


Although i really liked F-15 X, it did made more sense to have Super Hornets as a part of our fleets, as a Naval Fighter, they are suitable for the Maritime/Archipelagic characteristics of Indonesian geography and they have many variants/loadout for various roles including the Growlers.

Flankers' problems with maintenance and operating cost is a well-known fact that only childish Russian fanboys will deny, not even India will deny this, less-known is how the Flankers have difficulties integrating with the rest of Air Force's (western aircraft) fleets let alone the whole Military. I am so torn apart about this, in one side embargo is a real deal and hit hard unexpectedly and in the other hand, keeping the Flankers is a real pain in the ***.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Although i really liked F-15 X, it did made more sense to have Super Hornets as a part of our fleets, as a Naval Fighter, they are suitable for the Maritime/Archipelagic characteristics of Indonesian geography and they have many variants/loadout for various roles including the Growlers.
> 
> Flankers' problems with maintenance and operating cost is a well-known fact that only childish Russian fanboys will deny, not even India will deny this, less-known is how the Flankers have difficulties integrating with the rest of Air Force's (western aircraft) fleets let alone the whole Military. I am so torn apart about this, in one side embargo is a real deal and hit hard unexpectedly and in the other hand, keeping the Flankers is a real pain in the ***.



If Tomcat still alive, kicking, produced and being upgraded with latest standard I would prefer them actually. The most handsome and fiercest fighter from all teen generation actually (including Russian and European fighter from the same generation like Mig 29, Su27/30, Tornado, Thypoon, Mirage 2000 and so on)


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> If Tomcat still alive, kicking, produced and being upgraded with latest standard I would prefer them actually. The most handsome and fiercest fighter from all teen generation actually (including Russian and European fighter from the same generation like Mig 29, Su27/30, Tornado, Thypoon, Mirage 2000 and so on)


I think anything of the time before the so-called "4.5th gen" is pretty much out of the option and every choice we currently or will make, is aimed to propel us into the so-called "5th gen" or even beyond. Besides, Tomcats are already out of business with only some countries like Iran still retaining the airframe, even the US itself already said goodbye to the plane. 

3rd and 4th gen are like the golden era where beautiful and iconic fighters came into being, but their era is nearing it's end, fading away, and they can only stay if they implemented newer 5th gen techs into their airframe, even then, only some could survive into the next 2 or 3 decades to come, and will eventually be replaced by latest gen fighters.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> These old subpar fighters will be all retired soon, and will give the chance for the Air Force to rebuild the fleets with better stuffs than Orba's retarded purchases, where only the Broncos and F-16 turns out to be decent, the rest are shit or unexpectedly pimped up by the Israeli. So let's hope and discuss more about how wllill the Air Force's future will be like, i presume it will be 2-3 squadron of Flankers, 3 squadrons of IFX, 4-6 squadrons of F-16s, 2-3 T-50 (either upgrades or new acqusitions), and others are open for more discussion.



For near future 2020-2028, from what I know, thought it just gossip, so don't take it seriously 

Retarded Hawk, still decent for low cost patroller and ground attack roles. Just collect all the remaining fighter and put them into one big squadron, I prefer them to be put in Riau, as Riau is close with Singapore and Malaysia, TNI can use the Hawks for joint training platforms with them regularly and to patrol Malacca strait. No need for high and efficient fighter for that kind of secondary roles. 

For Flanker, is enough to get two squadron of them. Iswahyudi AFB and Hasanudin. But at least made them into big squadron formation of 24 to 32 fighter per squadron to increase the efficiency of numbers and they kinda act as our trumps. But the possibility is slim though by then it will be just 28-32 flanker we will have as the earliest batch most likely will be phased out. 

For F 16, five squadrons (including the legacy and would be dealt F16V) in more strategic location is preferred, so far I only get hints they will be placed in El tary, Supadio, and between Biak or new place in Papua (but Papua formation is still in talk and yet to be formalized, the almost got nod is the ones in Supadio and El Tary ), the rest is existing squadron in Riau and East Java. 

Don't know about T50, there is talk but concern for further LIFT squadron is not urgent as tni AU prefer to train their pilots with the would be platforms directly after finishing advent flying training course in our case after passing with KT 1 Wong bee they will be passed to LIFT training squadron for a while then directed into their respective would be fighter squadron for further training, just like how Singaporeans doing with their training regime

For KFX, likely for the possibility of more squadron as by 2027 onwards we don't know how much budget and resources military will got. 

Golden squadron will get their AEW aircraft by then, and there's will be Tanker for air refueling. New C130 j squadron , hopefully will be formed in Jakarta meanwhile all H will be placed in Hasanudin. Special CN 295 will get their friends, and it will be armed variant. 

In Papua, new squadron for CN 212 is most likely and they will be mixed with CN 235. Along with new squadron for Helicopters unit


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> For near future 2020-2028, from what I know, thought it just gossip, so don't take it seriously
> 
> Retarded Hawk, still decent for low cost patroller and ground attack roles. Just collect all the remaining fighter and put them into one big squadron, I prefer them to be put in Riau, as Riau is close with Singapore and Malaysia, TNI can use the Hawks for joint training platforms with them regularly and to patrol Malacca strait. No need for high and efficient fighter for that kind of secondary roles.
> 
> For Flanker, is enough to get two squadron of them. Iswahyudi AFB and Hasanudin. But at least made them into big squadron formation of 24 to 32 fighter per squadron to increase the efficiency of numbers and they kinda act as our trumps. But the possibility is slim though by then it will be just 28-32 flanker we will have as the earliest batch most likely will be phased out.
> 
> For F 16, five squadrons (including the legacy and would be dealt F16V) in more strategic location is preferred, so far I only get hints they will be placed in El tary, Supadio, and between Biak or new place in Papua (but Papua formation is still in talk and yet to be formalized, the almost got nod is the ones in Supadio and El Tary ), the rest is existing squadron in Riau and East Java.
> 
> Don't know about T50, there is talk but concern for further LIFT squadron is not urgent as tni AU prefer to train their pilots with the would be platforms directly after finishing advent flying training course in our case after passing with KT 1 Wong bee they will be passed to LIFT training squadron for a while then directed into their respective would be fighter squadron for further training, just like how Singaporeans doing with their training regime
> 
> For KFX, likely for the possibility of more squadron as by 2027 onwards we don't know how much budget and resources military will got.
> 
> Golden squadron will get their AEW aircraft by then, and there's will be Tanker for air refueling. New C130 j squadron , hopefully will be formed in Jakarta meanwhile all H will be placed in Hasanudin. Special CN 295 will get their friends, and it will be armed variant.
> 
> In Papua, new squadron for CN 212 is most likely and they will be mixed with CN 235. Along with new squadron for Helicopters unit


Pardon me for the poorly placed paragraph, my computer lagged and i accidentally posted it in the wrong place, and now i accidentally deleted it.

T-50 (or the future FA-50??) is best suited as the de-facto successor of the Hawks, same class of trainer-light fighter and could perform CAS to a certain degree, they could do patrols and low intensity bombing cheaply, that's why i recommended them more. F-16 Vipers could be the main fighter of the air force along with IFX, but they won't be the end line, but a mere stepping stone towards a more advanced fighter in later years. I am pretty confident that at least 48 IFX will be procured and block 2 and block 3 will be available for the air force and the PT DI to procure and produce the components of.

For other aircrafts, it's C-130J a very strong contender, A-400 confirmed as procured by civil agency, tanker is KC-46 confirmed, AEW&C aircraft have Globaleye, CN-235 rotodome radar and wedgetail as a strong contender, but i'm leaning more towards the Wedgetail and perhaps so do the Air Force. For airbases, Supadio, Hassanudin, El Tari, Iswahyudi, Biak, and Ranai are the top priority.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Pardon me for the poorly placed paragraph, my computer lagged and i accidentally posted it in the wrong place, and now i accidentally deleted it.
> 
> T-50 (or the future FA-50??) is best suited as the de-facto successor of the Hawks, same class of trainer-light fighter and could perform CAS to a certain degree, they could do patrols and low intensity bombing cheaply, that's why i recommended them more. F-16 Vipers could be the main fighter of the air force along with IFX, but they won't be the end line, but a mere stepping stone towards a more advanced fighter in later years. I am pretty confident that at least 48 IFX will be procured and block 2 and block 3 will be available for the air force and the PT DI to procure and produce the components of.
> 
> For other aircrafts, it's C-130J a very strong contender, A-400 confirmed as procured by civil agency, tanker is KC-46 confirmed, AEW&C aircraft have Globaleye, CN-235 rotodome radar and wedgetail as a strong contender, but i'm leaning more towards the Wedgetail and perhaps so do the Air Force. For airbases, Supadio, Hassanudin, El Tari, Iswahyudi, Biak, and Ranai are the top priority.



Light attack jet type aircraft? CAS? No need for them actually, we got more appropriate Sutuc for COIN roles. Air Force instead will use F 16 for more heavier CAS and air defense suppression roles and with Sniper litning pod they will be more capable, more accurate (as shown in fighting in Middle East) and deliver more load out compared to Hawk or F/A 50.

Well with funding presented for next five years program, Air Force will push through all F16V, instead mixed them with clumsy light attack jet program. We got limited funds, and we preserve to maximize the most available to us.


----------



## Jatosint

HellFireIndo said:


> Also some fun fact :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia was among the nations that requested to buy the A-10 Thunderbolt to the US but was declined.
> 
> 
> So what's the highlight of this visit? i personally anticipated more of these infantry equipment stuffs, but apparently the AA gun and the ground radar are their main products? i think we should just stick to the Turks for AA guns as we are already interested in Korkut, so the stationary AA gun will be a better choice as it is pretty much the same thing as Korkut, better for commonality.



hmm, 1979....to be used in Timor Timor?


----------



## GraveDigger388

LunarSteam said:


> hmm, 1979....to be used in Timor Timor?


Could be why the refusal, I guess..


----------



## zargonmuntanu

HellFireIndo said:


> Also some fun fact :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia was among the nations that requested to buy the A-10 Thunderbolt to the US but was declined.
> 
> 
> So what's the highlight of this visit? i personally anticipated more of these infantry equipment stuffs, but apparently the AA gun and the ground radar are their main products? i think we should just stick to the Turks for AA guns as we are already interested in Korkut, so the stationary AA gun will be a better choice as it is pretty much the same thing as Korkut, better for commonality.



F-8???
interesting


----------



## NEKONEKO

At least we got bronco bray.
"with bronco Indonesia won't be able to defend it self from foreign invasion thus we will allow Indonesia to purchase it." 
Maybe like that.


----------



## GraveDigger388

jek_sperrow said:


> At least we got bronco bray.
> "with bronco Indonesia won't be able to defend it self from foreign invasion thus we will allow Indonesia to purchase it."
> Maybe like that.


When you put it that way...


----------



## radialv

GraveDigger388 said:


> Could be why the refusal, I guess..


uncle sam have used double standard, i think, when we entered east timor they support us with potential communist spread issue, and finally they against us until our complete withdrawal from there



LunarSteam said:


> hmm, 1979....to be used in Timor Timor?


probably, east timor type of terrain fit with those last gunship capability


----------



## Chestnut

Marine Rouge said:


> Don't know, well, polish got license production for oerlikon GDF and this gun is simply their own variant.
> 
> Should trying to lobby US again to get A10 thunderbolt, they are the best ground attack aircraft until now. Good for maritime interdiction roles as they can pounding hardy vessels with their cannon and bombs



The US is forbidden by an act of congress to sell the A-10.


----------



## HellFireIndo

jek_sperrow said:


> At least we got bronco bray.
> "with bronco Indonesia won't be able to defend it self from foreign invasion thus we will allow Indonesia to purchase it."
> Maybe like that.


Smol plane, but somehow crucial to our success in eliminating the last meaningful resistance of what left from Fretilin's regulars, without the Broncos perhaps the operation would drag on longer and takes more unnecessary casualties. We were in no good posture during that time, almost all the good toys are retired, grounded or scrapped, and only after the hard truth slapped these officers, they first considered buying COIN aircrafts, more helicopters and submarines.

Foreign invasion is not problem at all at that time, that's why the officers never think ahead to buy some serious armaments, and were so confident using mostly infantry to do almost all the jobs from intelligence to COIN in Timor Timur, and it turns out so many blunders happened during the first phase.

Also, perhaps one of the least known photograph of the operation, don't know about others but i want to share it anyway :






The original kampret :




With rocket pods?:




Bombs or drop tanks?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Smol plane, but somehow crucial to our success in eliminating the last meaningful resistance of what left from Fretilin's regulars, without the Broncos perhaps the operation would drag on longer and takes more unnecessary casualties. We were in no good posture during that time, almost all the good toys are retired, grounded or scrapped, and only after the hard truth slapped these officers, they first considered buying COIN aircrafts, more helicopters and submarines.
> 
> Foreign invasion is not problem at all at that time, that's why the officers never think ahead to buy some serious armaments, and were so confident using mostly infantry to do almost all the jobs from intelligence to COIN in Timor Timur, and it turns out so many blunders happened during the first phase.
> 
> Also, perhaps one of the least known photograph of the operation, don't know about others but i want to share it anyway :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original kampret :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With rocket pods?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bombs or drop tanks?




Got some BTR 50, BMDR, AMX 13, AMX VTT used in early phase of invasion


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> Got some BTR 50, BMDR, AMX 13, AMX VTT used in early phase of invasion


They could only be used on the coastal area and cities mostly, beyond that are jungles and mountains that only infantry can cross (where much of the later fighting took place). Besides, in the earliest phase we need to make the invasion as obscure as possible so that it'll look like Pro-Indonesian Timorese guerilla vs Fretilin, rather than Indonesian regular vs Fretilin, so the APCs and AMXs only used in later months after we already occupy much of the strategic points and have consolidated support from various countries for the "integration".

Bonus (?) :
Apparently we used cluster bombs in East Timor, RBK 250 :





Here is how the bomb works :


----------



## Nike

KSAU paid visit to Hasanudin AFB, to check the progress of Newly built Sk 33 working base 

















Theon optronic workshops in PT Pindad complexes


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> KSAU paid visit to Hasanudin AFB, to check the progress of Newly built Sk 33 working base
> 
> View attachment 559732
> View attachment 559733
> View attachment 559734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theon optronic workshops in PT Pindad complexes


Done a quick search for their website, they (Theon) are a Greek company producing Optronics like thermal sight, night vision and illuminator (?) for military use. So, it seems like they are cooperating with Pindad to open an Optronics workshop in Pindad's Bandung facility? i assume that Pindad wanted to produce Optronics on it's own hence the workshop being run by Pindad's own employees. Anyway, i just hope that optical sights and other supporting equipment could be standardized and become widespread in the military.


----------



## Ambalat

*TERMA AWARDED CONTRACT FOR COMPLETE C-SERIES COMBAT SUITE FOR INDONESIAN KCR-60 VESSELS*
2019-05-13:
*This contract is an important breakthrough for Terma as it represents the first sale of a complete Combat System in Indonesia.*

*



*

*Singapore, 13 May 2019* - During a signing ceremony in Surabaya, Indonesia, Terma was officially awarded the contract for delivery of a complete C-Series Combat Suite for four KCR-60 vessels of the Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL).

The scope of supply for each of the vessels will include Terma’s C-Flex Combat Management System, SCANTER 4603 X-Band radar, C-Guard Decoy Launching System, C-Fire Electro Optical Fire Control System, and full system integration of shipborne sensors and effectors such as naval guns and missile systems. In addition, Terma will assume the role of Combat System Integrator (CSI).

“Terma supports Indonesia’s ambitions and aspirations of developing its own defense industry. Transfer of Technology and growing together with our partners are in line with the business philosophy of Terma. We have already, together with a local partner, established a local Combat Management System development center based on our C-Flex solution. This will further empower and also enable us to better support our Indonesian customers, and we look very much forward to further strengthening the collaboration with non-defense and defense partners in Indonesia,” said Jens Maaløe, President and CEO, Terma Group.

*An Important Breakthrough*
“This contract is an important breakthrough for Terma as it represents the first sale of a complete Combat System in Indonesia, and the third in the region,” said Anupam Narain Mathur, Vice President & General Manager, Terma Asia Pacific.

*Prior to the signing ceremony, the state-owned Indonesian shipyard PT PAL and the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) on 28 December 2018 signed a contract for the upgrade of two KCR-60 fast attack crafts with new Combat Management Systems (CMS) and also for the construction of two additional vessels to be equipped with the same CMS. PT PAL will act as the platform system integrator. *

*Indonesia Holds a Key Role*
Since the opening of Terma’s subsidiary in Singapore in 2007, Indonesia has played a key role in the regional development of the company in Asia Pacific. As an archipelagic country with over 50,000 km of coastline, Indonesia holds many opportunities for Terma. The country’s dependency on sea transport for both domestic and international trading links represent a major axe of development for Terma’s Security and Mission Systems capabilities in the country.

Terma already has several systems in operation in Indonesia, both on land and at sea. SCANTER radars are operated by the Indonesian Maritime Security Agency (BAKAMLA), the Indonesian Sea and Coast Guard (KPLP), the Directorate General of Sea Transportation, TNI-AL and Jakarta Soekarno–Hatta International Airport. TNI-AL has also chosen the C-Guard Decoy Launching System to protect several strategic vessels of its fleet.

https://www.terma.com/press/news-20...zAjGsVxCwf1y-gR9Xj2ong1HiPzbeJXZGdbgF05Iswm0c

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Ambalat said:


> *TERMA AWARDED CONTRACT FOR COMPLETE C-SERIES COMBAT SUITE FOR INDONESIAN KCR-60 VESSELS*
> 2019-05-13:
> *This contract is an important breakthrough for Terma as it represents the first sale of a complete Combat System in Indonesia.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Singapore, 13 May 2019* - During a signing ceremony in Surabaya, Indonesia, Terma was officially awarded the contract for delivery of a complete C-Series Combat Suite for four KCR-60 vessels of the Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL).
> 
> The scope of supply for each of the vessels will include Terma’s C-Flex Combat Management System, SCANTER 4603 X-Band radar, C-Guard Decoy Launching System, C-Fire Electro Optical Fire Control System, and full system integration of shipborne sensors and effectors such as naval guns and missile systems. In addition, Terma will assume the role of Combat System Integrator (CSI).
> 
> “Terma supports Indonesia’s ambitions and aspirations of developing its own defense industry. Transfer of Technology and growing together with our partners are in line with the business philosophy of Terma. We have already, together with a local partner, established a local Combat Management System development center based on our C-Flex solution. This will further empower and also enable us to better support our Indonesian customers, and we look very much forward to further strengthening the collaboration with non-defense and defense partners in Indonesia,” said Jens Maaløe, President and CEO, Terma Group.
> 
> *An Important Breakthrough*
> “This contract is an important breakthrough for Terma as it represents the first sale of a complete Combat System in Indonesia, and the third in the region,” said Anupam Narain Mathur, Vice President & General Manager, Terma Asia Pacific.
> 
> Prior to the signing ceremony, the state-owned Indonesian shipyard PT PAL and the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) on 28 December 2018 signed a contract for the upgrade of two KCR-60 fast attack crafts with new Combat Management Systems (CMS) and also for the construction of two additional vessels to be equipped with the same CMS. PT PAL will act as the platform system integrator.
> 
> *Indonesia Holds a Key Role*
> Since the opening of Terma’s subsidiary in Singapore in 2007, Indonesia has played a key role in the regional development of the company in Asia Pacific. As an archipelagic country with over 50,000 km of coastline, Indonesia holds many opportunities for Terma. The country’s dependency on sea transport for both domestic and international trading links represent a major axe of development for Terma’s Security and Mission Systems capabilities in the country.
> 
> Terma already has several systems in operation in Indonesia, both on land and at sea. SCANTER radars are operated by the Indonesian Maritime Security Agency (BAKAMLA), the Indonesian Sea and Coast Guard (KPLP), the Directorate General of Sea Transportation, TNI-AL and Jakarta Soekarno–Hatta International Airport. TNI-AL has also chosen the C-Guard Decoy Launching System to protect several strategic vessels of its fleet.
> 
> https://www.terma.com/press/news-20...zAjGsVxCwf1y-gR9Xj2ong1HiPzbeJXZGdbgF05Iswm0c



Tumben ngambil paket lengkap, biasanya FFBNW

Terma dari Denmark Kan? Ini sih jelas C Flex solutions itu integrasi Dan penggunaannya dimari buat learning curve combat system future frigate Indonesia kedepannya


----------



## deadlast

Ambalat said:


> *TERMA AWARDED CONTRACT FOR COMPLETE C-SERIES COMBAT SUITE FOR INDONESIAN KCR-60 VESSELS*
> 2019-05-13:
> *This contract is an important breakthrough for Terma as it represents the first sale of a complete Combat System in Indonesia.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Singapore, 13 May 2019* - During a signing ceremony in Surabaya, Indonesia, Terma was officially awarded the contract for delivery of a complete C-Series Combat Suite for four KCR-60 vessels of the Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL).
> 
> The scope of supply for each of the vessels will include Terma’s C-Flex Combat Management System, SCANTER 4603 X-Band radar, C-Guard Decoy Launching System, C-Fire Electro Optical Fire Control System, and full system integration of shipborne sensors and effectors such as naval guns and missile systems. In addition, Terma will assume the role of Combat System Integrator (CSI).
> 
> “Terma supports Indonesia’s ambitions and aspirations of developing its own defense industry. Transfer of Technology and growing together with our partners are in line with the business philosophy of Terma. We have already, together with a local partner, established a local Combat Management System development center based on our C-Flex solution. This will further empower and also enable us to better support our Indonesian customers, and we look very much forward to further strengthening the collaboration with non-defense and defense partners in Indonesia,” said Jens Maaløe, President and CEO, Terma Group.
> 
> *An Important Breakthrough*
> “This contract is an important breakthrough for Terma as it represents the first sale of a complete Combat System in Indonesia, and the third in the region,” said Anupam Narain Mathur, Vice President & General Manager, Terma Asia Pacific.
> 
> Prior to the signing ceremony, the state-owned Indonesian shipyard PT PAL and the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) on 28 December 2018 signed a contract for the upgrade of two KCR-60 fast attack crafts with new Combat Management Systems (CMS) and also for the construction of two additional vessels to be equipped with the same CMS. PT PAL will act as the platform system integrator.
> 
> *Indonesia Holds a Key Role*
> Since the opening of Terma’s subsidiary in Singapore in 2007, Indonesia has played a key role in the regional development of the company in Asia Pacific. As an archipelagic country with over 50,000 km of coastline, Indonesia holds many opportunities for Terma. The country’s dependency on sea transport for both domestic and international trading links represent a major axe of development for Terma’s Security and Mission Systems capabilities in the country.
> 
> Terma already has several systems in operation in Indonesia, both on land and at sea. SCANTER radars are operated by the Indonesian Maritime Security Agency (BAKAMLA), the Indonesian Sea and Coast Guard (KPLP), the Directorate General of Sea Transportation, TNI-AL and Jakarta Soekarno–Hatta International Airport. TNI-AL has also chosen the C-Guard Decoy Launching System to protect several strategic vessels of its fleet.
> 
> https://www.terma.com/press/news-20...zAjGsVxCwf1y-gR9Xj2ong1HiPzbeJXZGdbgF05Iswm0c


So, this is for KRI Halasan, KRI Kerambit & other 2 newly ordered boats I assumed?

Interesting, I wonder why does they moved to Terma system now when the previous boats (KRI Sampari & KRI Tombak) already used Chinese system, radar and weaponry?

Also, no FCR on the news above means no CIWS for these boats?


----------



## HellFireIndo

deadlast said:


> Interesting, I wonder why does they moved to Terma system now when the previous boats (KRI Sampari & KRI Tombak) already used Chinese system, radar and weaponry?


Maybe cause they (the system) are Chinese? idk the Chinese government is obliged by the constitution (?) to sell subpar stuffs for exports, AShMs we bought from the Chinese were essentially Harpoon kw china, perhaps the Navy aren't satisfied, either in the performance or service, or both, also having Chinese system on mostly Western combat system dominated fleet is not really a smart thing to do.



deadlast said:


> Also, no FCR on the news above means no CIWS for these boats?


If i remember correctly, we have some KCRs with CIWS in place of main gun, interesting concept but i don't know any more information about it, but apprently for KCR 60 class it will only have Bofors 57mm gun.


----------



## Chestnut

HellFireIndo said:


> Maybe cause they (the system) are Chinese? idk the Chinese government is obliged by the constitution (?) to sell subpar stuffs for exports, AShMs we bought from the Chinese were essentially Harpoon kw china, perhaps the Navy aren't satisfied, either in the performance or service, or both, also having Chinese system on mostly Western combat system dominated fleet is not really a smart thing to do.
> 
> 
> If i remember correctly, we have some KCRs with CIWS in place of main gun, interesting concept but i don't know any more information about it, but apprently for KCR 60 class it will only have Bofors 57mm gun.




They stripped the Chinese electronics and switching them with Terma. The decision to use Chinese was a controversial one that for some people cost them their jobs. The fitting out procedure was also god awful and basically was commercial level rather than military grade.

The company I used to work for was involved in the project. They were competing with an Indra CMS in order to basically replace the Chinese sub systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Indonesian Police OPV 8003


----------



## deadlast

HellFireIndo said:


> If i remember correctly, we have some KCRs with CIWS in place of main gun, interesting concept but i don't know any more information about it, but apprently for KCR 60 class it will only have Bofors 57mm gun.


Do you mean KCR-40 KRI Clurit & KRI Badik Kujang?

In case you don't know, KRI Sampari & KRI Tombak (KCR-60) also fitted with Chinese CIWS, Type 630 or H/PJ-13 on the stern, the same type installed on KCR-40 as main gun. That's why I asked about FCR above.

FCR:

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

CIWS:

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

deadlast said:


> Do you mean KCR-40 KRI Clurit & KRI Badik?
> 
> In case you don't know, KRI Sampari & KRI Tombak (KCR-60) also fitted with Chinese CIWS, Type 630 or H/PJ-13 on the stern, the same type installed on KCR-40 as main gun. That's why I asked about FCR above.
> 
> FCR:
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> CIWS:
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Yeah, thanks for the correction.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Chestnut said:


> They stripped the Chinese electronics and switching them with Terma. The decision to use Chinese was a controversial one that for some people cost them their jobs. The fitting out procedure was also god awful and basically was commercial level rather than military grade.
> 
> The company I used to work for was involved in the project. They were competing with an Indra CMS in order to basically replace the Chinese sub systems.


So what's the verdict on Chinese system, from now on?


----------



## Chestnut

GraveDigger388 said:


> So what's the verdict on Chinese system, from now on?


Well considering people died after using a Chinese ZU-23 replica and Chinese electronics/AShM's failed to meet expectations you can draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

New LST KRI 522 for Indonesian Navy is ready to launch.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> New LST KRI 522 for Indonesian Navy is ready to launch.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Quick question, is it legal in Indonesia to share photos/videos from someone's social media profile even though their account is public like this one for example?


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

LunarSteam said:


> Quick question, is it legal in Indonesia to share photos/videos from someone's social media profile even though their account is public like this one for example?


Their account is public, they want to be recognized by others and also want to be followed, as long as their contents are not SARA and not contain hoax, it is not violate ITE rule.


----------



## Nike

Riga and Komar class vessels of late Indonesian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

deadlast said:


> Do you mean KCR-40 KRI Clurit & KRI Badik?
> 
> In case you don't know, KRI Sampari & KRI Tombak (KCR-60) also fitted with Chinese CIWS, Type 630 or H/PJ-13 on the stern, the same type installed on KCR-40 as main gun. That's why I asked about FCR above.
> 
> FCR:
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> CIWS:
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram




Chinese aside, surprisingly they don't look for TACTICOS series anymore, and instead looking from Denmark solutions it is indeed major departure from long lasting cooperation with Netherland and French combo


----------



## deadlast

Marine Rouge said:


> Chinese aside, surprisingly they don't look for TACTICOS series anymore, and instead looking from Denmark solutions it is indeed major departure from long lasting cooperation with Netherland and French combo



Great, let's list some of CMS currently in use on our main fleet:

The SEWACO System from Thales on some of Ahmad Yani-class, KRI Nala, Pulau Rengat-class, Ki Hajar Dewantara-class.
TACTICOS CMS from Thales on Diponegoro-class, some of FPB-57-class & Martadinata-class.
Unknown CMS (H-930 modular combat system from Honeywell?) on some (one?) Mandau-class.
Sea Archer System from BAE System on Badau-class.

MSI-90U MK2 CMS from Kongsberg on Cakra-class & Nagapasa-class.

Mandhala CMS from PT. Len on some of Ahmad Yani-class, Some (two?) of Mandau-class & Some (two?) of FPB-57-class.
Nautis II CMS from BAE System on Bung Tomo-class.
Unnamed CMS (OSIRIS System?) from Ultra Electronics on KRI Fatahillah.
CATIZ CMS from Navantia on KRI Malahayati.
Unnamed CMS (ZKJ series?) from China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC)/China Electronics Technology Group (CETC) on KRI Sultan Thaha Syaifuddin & KRI Silas Papare.
Unnamed CMS (ZKT series?) from unnamed Chinese company (China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC)?) on KCR-60 (KRI Sampari & KRI Tombak) & KCR-40 (KRI Clurit & KRI Kujang).
And now C-Flex CMS from Terma on the remaining Sampari-class boats added to the mix.
Wow, no wonder many people said the navy doesn't care about logistic at all.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> New LST KRI 522 for Indonesian Navy is ready to launch.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



*LST AT5 KRI Teluk Youtefa*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Btw, Target jumlah kapal sampai akhir MEF 2024, itu berapa?


----------



## radialv

pr1v4t33r said:


> *LST AT5 KRI Teluk Youtefa*


another new LST beside her in those photo?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

radialv said:


> another new LST beside her in those photo?



there are 3 LST currently under construction at DRU: AT5, AT6, AT7. AT5 will be launched today..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jatosint

*Danlanal Banyuwangi Dampingi Dansesko TNI Tinjau Medan Persiapan Latgab TNI 2019*

Lantamal V (15/5), —

Komandan Pangkalan TNI Angkatan Laut (Danlanal) Banyuwangi, Lantamal V, Koarmada II, Letkol Laut (P) Yulius Azz Zaenal, S.H.,M.Tr.Hanla menyambut Dansesko TNI Laksdya TNI Dedy Muhibah Pribadi,S.H., M.A. bersama rombongan dibandara udara Blimbingsari, Kemarin.

Kunjungan Dansesko TNI dalam rangka melihat dan meninjau medan secara langsung kesiapan Latihan gabungan TNI yang akan diselenggarakan tahun ini di wilayah Banyuwangi dan Situbondo. Tiba di Banyuwangi rombongan bergerak ke Situbondo daerah Pantai Banongan, Pantai Tanjung Jangkar dan PLP 5 Marinir Baluran.

Selama kunjungan Dansesko TNI menyampaikan peninjauan ini agar kegiatan latihan gabungan TNI yang diselenggarakan tahun bisa berhasil dan tepat sasaran tidak termasuk segala sarana pendukung bisa disiap semaksimal mungkin.


https://koarmada2.tnial.mil.id/2019...o-tni-tinjau-medan-persiapan-latgab-tni-2019/


CMIIW, the last time TNI held Joint Exercises (not PPRC Exercises) was in 2014 right?


----------



## Nike

The launching of new LST

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> Just wish US dollar depreciate against Rupiah , it will be great if touching 12.000 level again.



NOT going to happen


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> NOT going to happen



Can be happened if only the FED tappering their Dollars again like in Obama era, and our exports working great again like in 2012 level, well they helped us big time back then


----------



## trishna_amṛta

LunarSteam said:


> Quick question, is it legal in Indonesia to share photos/videos from someone's social media profile even though their account is public like this one for example?



As long as those materials were posted in their "public part" and not within any "private part" which only viewable to certain peoples then it's fully legal to share it everywhere. HOWEVER, you should be very careful of sharing anything from someone else social-media account, because unless you absolutely certain those materials is indeed posted within "public part" instead of you just another person they give access of their "private" materials.
Example ; when I share some pictures from my friend portfolio facebook page which by nature is a different kind of facebook account (fully public) what happen is, this friend of mine has already given her consent simply by posting those materials within her facebook page (no other form of consent required), however anything else she posted within her personal facebook is a different story, because although she give me access to those materials (and it appear similar to any other public materials) most of it aren't for open publicity and if I ever share those she will have every reason to sue me for damage or worse I could get criminally charged.


----------



## Satria Manggala

*AT 5 KRI 522 Teluk Youtefa
AT 6 KRI 523 Teluk Palu
AT 7 KRI 524 Teluk Calang
*

"Rangkaian kegiatan shipnaming kapal direncanakan bersama dengan Kapal (AT)-6 dan Kapal (AT)-7. Kapal (AT)-5 akan diberi nama Teluk Youtefa-522, Kapal (AT)-6 akan diberi nama Teluk Palu-523 dan Kapal (AT)-7 akan diberi nama Teluk Calang-524," katanya.

https://nasional.sindonews.com/read/1404857/14/tni-al-luncurkan-kapal-angkut-tank-1558019584



pr1v4t33r said:


> there are 3 LST currently under construction at DRU: AT5, AT6, AT7. AT5 will be launched today..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Sorry for being OOT, but can anyone bother to explain to me a short comparison between fighter jets currently on the market, namely F-16V block 70/72, Dassault Rafale, Super Hornet, F-15X, JF-17, Su-35, F-35, Su-57, Gripen NG etc..?


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*PUSPENERBAL KEDATANGAN SATU UNIT CN 235-220 MPA*
16 MEI 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR


Puspenerbal kedatangan satu unit Pesawat CN 235-220 MPA yang merupakan pesawat bermesin Turboprop dan diproduksi oleh PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) bekerja sama dengan Airbus.






Dilansir dari laman _Puspenerbal (13/ 05/ 2019)_, Pada kesempatan tersebut Komandan Puspenerbal Laksamana Pertama TNI Dwika Tjahja Setiawan, S.H., menahbiskan Pesawat Udara CN 235-220 MPA dengan nomor lambung P-8305.






Pesawat Udara tersebut merupakan pesawat ke-5 yang dimiliki dan dioperasionalkan oleh TNI AL setelah empat pesawat sebelumnya yang telah masuk jajaran Pupenerbal sejak tahun 2013 lalu.






Rencananya TNI AL akan menambah kekuatan jajarannya secara _continue_ dengan memesan pesawat CN 235-220 MPA ini agar dapat memenuhi _MEF (Minimum Essetial Force)_ yang menjadi target TNI AL.






Kemudian setelah ditahbiskan oleh Komandan Puspenerbal Pesawat CN 235-220 MPA TNI AL tersebut masuk di jajaran Skuadron 800 Wing Udara 2 Puspenerbal yang memiliki tugas pokok melaksanakan pembinaan kekuatan dan kemampuan tempur dibidang Intai Udara Taktis, Pengamatan Laut Terbatas serta Anti Kapal Permukaan.






Pesawat CN 235-220 MPA ini memiliki kemampuan untuk melaksanakan misi Inteligence, Surveillance dan Recognition, selain itu pesawat ini dapat mengirimkan data-data secara _real time_ ke Unsur KRI. Dengan kemampuan tersebut, pesawat ini dapat menjalankan misi sebagai Pesud Patroli Maritim.






Hadir dalam acara tersebut Komandan Puspenerbal, Wadan Puspenerbal, para Direktur Puspenerbal, Kafasharkan Pesud Puspenerbal, Komandan Lanudal Juanda, Komandan Wing Udara 2 Puspenerbal dan Komandan Kolatpenerbal.

_All Photos: Puspenerbal kedatangan satu unit Pesawat CN 235-220 MPA (Puspenerbal)_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jatosint

Marine Rouge said:


>



Wah inventaris bom kita 'naik kasta', akhirnya pake Mk-84 yg lebih berat

Btw, dari berita akhir-akhir ini disebutin bahwa tahun ini ada Latgab TNI. Bahasa yang dipakai "Latgab TNI" bukan "Latgab PPRC", apa ini cuma masalah penyebutan atau tahun ini emang bakal ada "Latgab TNI" yang bakal setingkat divisi (15.000 orang) kyk tahun 2014/2013?

Kyknya jangka waktu 5 tahun udah pas sih buat bikin Latgab gede lagi, apalagi udah banyak alutsista baru


----------



## umigami

LunarSteam said:


> Wah inventaris bom kita 'naik kasta', akhirnya pake Mk-84 yg lebih berat
> 
> Btw, dari berita akhir-akhir ini disebutin bahwa tahun ini ada Latgab TNI. Bahasa yang dipakai "Latgab TNI" bukan "Latgab PPRC", apa ini cuma masalah penyebutan atau tahun ini emang bakal ada "Latgab TNI" yang bakal setingkat divisi (15.000 orang) kyk tahun 2014/2013?
> 
> Kyknya jangka waktu 5 tahun udah pas sih buat bikin Latgab gede lagi, apalagi udah banyak alutsista baru



Di menit ke berapa gan?
ane kok ga denger...

Edit: oh ternyata di akhir2 video ya... hehehe...


----------



## deadlast

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128063678111199232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128581948148830208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129247219276640256

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HellFireIndo

deadlast said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128063678111199232
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128581948148830208
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129247219276640256


I see a striking similarity in appearance between Bakamla's Tanjung Datu-class and Sigma Martadinata-class Frigate, especially the front hull and the bridge.


----------



## rondo.royal2

Marine Rouge said:


> *PUSPENERBAL KEDATANGAN SATU UNIT CN 235-220 MPA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesawat CN 235-220 MPA ini memiliki kemampuan untuk melaksanakan misi Inteligence, Surveillance dan Recognition, selain itu *pesawat ini dapat mengirimkan data-data secara real time ke Unsur KRI.*



Ga ada berita .. Tiba " udah pasang datalink ... Kalo ga produk info global ya ,pt len .

Yg nc 212 itu pake ploduk info global, yg boeing itu pake pt len .

Yg cn 235 mpa ini .. Ga ada berita tiba" pake aja .kan kaget .

Ini bisa buat AShM semua di kapal TNI AL , lebih punya diterjen lebih berbusa dari pada dekade lalu .

kalo beli rudal AShM range 300 km , itu bakal segitu range nya. Ga terjadi lagi di bawah 300 km ,seperti yankhot dulu. 

Tentunya lebih akurat
kalo beli rudal AShM yg terkini paling canggih, model two-way datalink seperti harpoon block 3 .. Kita bisa memanfaatkan cn235 mpa yg sudah ada radar aps 143c yg mana jangkauan 200 nm atau 370 km untuk share data ke kapal . itu kita sudah mampu broo ..AL kita lebih maju .enggak nyadar aja kita !

Fyi . 
ashm yg pake 2 way datalink itu lebih akurat karena saat sebelum fase terminal ,rudal di arahkan ke target secara real time ..mirip medium SAM atau medium range AAM tapi targetnya kapal . apa ga ngeri .

Ini pentingnya punya industri pertahanan yg bisa buat datalink seperti LEN ,info global membantu negara banget.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

rondo.royal2 said:


> Yg nc 212 itu pake ploduk info global,










rondo.royal2 said:


> yg boeing itu pake pt len .







CMS Mandhala

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Satria Manggala

*IMDEX 2019: Indonesia to reinstate missile capabilities on KCR-60M fast attack craft*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International






KCR60M , KRI Sampari with CIWS NG18 

*Key Points*

Indonesia plans to reinstate missile capabilities on two of its KCR-60M vessels in the long term
First- and second-of-class were earlier stripped of their missile launchers after receiving Chinese-made CIWS turrets
Slightly more than a year after removing missile launchers from two of its KCR-60M fast attack craft (FAC), the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) is now working to reinstate the capability on these vessels.

The matter has been confirmed with _Jane's_ by a senior crew member of KRI _Tombak_ (629), which was berthed at RSS _Singapura_ - Changi Naval Base for the 2019 IMDEX exhibition, which was held in Singapore from 14 to 16 May. _Tombak_ is one of the two KCR-60M vessels taking part in the event, with the other being KRI _Halasan_ (630).

Beginning in late 2017, Indonesia's state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL removed diagonally mounted missile launchers on _Tombak_ and first-of-class KRI _Sampari_ (628) as part of efforts to reconstitute the class.

The vessels were subsequently installed with the Chinese-made Type 630 close-in weapon system (CIWS) turret on a pedestal at the stern position where a rigid hull inflatable boat (RHIB) used to be positioned.

Type 630 CIWS set-up on _Sampari_ and _Tombak_ includes the Type 347G 'Rice Bowl' short-range fire-control radar and its associated fire-control console, and the SR47B air-and-surface search and gun-target indication radar, which has been integrated with an identification friend-or-foe system.

In response to requests for clarification from _Jane's_ , a PT PAL official who first informed _Jane's_ of the reconstitution confirmed that _Tombak_ has now been refitted with its original missile launchers, but at a slightly different position in the aft section. He explained that this weapon has yet to undergo evaluations in its new position, or to be integrated into the vessel's wider combat systems.

https://www.janes.com/article/88598...ile-capabilities-on-kcr-60m-fast-attack-craft





BVP Marinir in action
(Dispen Koarmar/ Sertu Mar Kuwadi/)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Satria Manggala said:


> *IMDEX 2019: Indonesia to reinstate missile capabilities on KCR-60M fast attack craft*
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KCR60M , KRI Sampari with CIWS NG18
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> Indonesia plans to reinstate missile capabilities on two of its KCR-60M vessels in the long term
> First- and second-of-class were earlier stripped of their missile launchers after receiving Chinese-made CIWS turrets
> Slightly more than a year after removing missile launchers from two of its KCR-60M fast attack craft (FAC), the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) is now working to reinstate the capability on these vessels.
> 
> The matter has been confirmed with _Jane's_ by a senior crew member of KRI _Tombak_ (629), which was berthed at RSS _Singapura_ - Changi Naval Base for the 2019 IMDEX exhibition, which was held in Singapore from 14 to 16 May. _Tombak_ is one of the two KCR-60M vessels taking part in the event, with the other being KRI _Halasan_ (630).
> 
> Beginning in late 2017, Indonesia's state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL removed diagonally mounted missile launchers on _Tombak_ and first-of-class KRI _Sampari_ (628) as part of efforts to reconstitute the class.
> 
> The vessels were subsequently installed with the Chinese-made Type 630 close-in weapon system (CIWS) turret on a pedestal at the stern position where a rigid hull inflatable boat (RHIB) used to be positioned.
> 
> Type 630 CIWS set-up on _Sampari_ and _Tombak_ includes the Type 347G 'Rice Bowl' short-range fire-control radar and its associated fire-control console, and the SR47B air-and-surface search and gun-target indication radar, which has been integrated with an identification friend-or-foe system.
> 
> In response to requests for clarification from _Jane's_ , a PT PAL official who first informed _Jane's_ of the reconstitution confirmed that _Tombak_ has now been refitted with its original missile launchers, but at a slightly different position in the aft section. He explained that this weapon has yet to undergo evaluations in its new position, or to be integrated into the vessel's wider combat systems.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/88598...ile-capabilities-on-kcr-60m-fast-attack-craft


Like i said before the missile capability was never removed. Janes got it all wrong. They just repositioned the RHIB to the center of the stern.

We can see the KCR-60 missile box launchers (although still a dummy launchers) from this recent pic taken by admin of Asean Security Observer Facebook at IMDEX 2019: https://m.facebook.com/pages/category/News---Media-Website/Asean-Security-Observer-137531102958800/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

*MEANWHILE............................*


Sabtu 18 Mei 2019, 20:50 WIB
*7 Pesawat Tempur Prancis Mendarat Darurat di Aceh*
Agus Setyadi - detikNews


Share 0

Tweet

Share 0

62 komentar




Foto: Pesawat tempur Prancis mendarat darurat di Aceh ( dok Lanud SIM )

*Jakarta* - Tujuh pesawat tempur milik angkatan laut Prancis mendarat darurat di Lanud Sultan Iskandar Muda (SIM), Aceh Besar, Aceh. Pesawat jenis dassault rafale terpaksa mendarat karena cuaca buruk.

Pesawat mendarat darurat di Lanud SIM di Blang Bintang, Aceh Besar, Aceh, pada Sabtu (18/5/2019) sekitar pukul 11.45 WIB. Begitu landing, awak pesawat diperiksa personel TNI Angkatan Udara.

"Pendaratan darurat dikarenakan di sekitar kapal induk Charles De Gaule yang menjadi base pesawat dan berada di 100Nm barat Sumatera diselimuti cuaca buruk," kata Danlanud Sultan Iskandar Muda Kolonel Pnb Hendro Arief, dalam keterangan kepada wartawan.

*Baca juga: *Jet Tempur F-16 Milik AS Jatuh dan Tabrak Gudang di California


Menurutnya, sesuai prosedur penerbangan dan alasan keselamatan, pesawat melaksanakan divert ke bandara atau pangkalan terdekat. Ketujuh pesawat memilih mendarat di Lanud SIM.

Kedatangan tujuh pesawat direspon dengan sigap jajaran Lanud SIM yang dipimpin Danlanud Hendro. Setelah mendarat, TNI memeriksa indentitas kru pesawat tempur tersebut.

Dari pemeriksaan yang dilakukan TNI AU di Lanud SIM, diketahui pesawat sedang menggelar latihan udara ke udara (exercise air to air) dengan rute kapal induk Charles De Gaule-area-kapal induk.

"Hasil pemeriksaan fisik diketahui bahwa crew tidak membawa senjata perorangan, hanya disalah satu pesawat dengan nomor ekor 39 terdapat peluru kendali dummy jenis MICA (Missile Interception Combat Arien)," jelas Hendro.

*Baca juga: *Iran Kini Anggap Militer AS di Teluk sebagai Target yang Bisa Diserang


"Kita lakukan pengamanan dan pemeriksaan sesuai SOP yang berlaku dengan tetap berkoordinasi dan bekerja sama pihak terkait," ungkap Danlanud.

Setelah sempat mendarat darurat, empat pesawat tempur sudah kembali ke kapal induk. Sedangkan tiga pesawat lainnya masih dalam technical check di Lanud Sultan Iskandar Muda.

*Berikut identitas kru 7 pesawat:*

- Bob/Captain Adeleus Thomas (Rafale 38),
- Captain Duboin Jean (Rafale 39),
- Captain Dennis Pierre (Rafale 45),
- Captain Hetier Hubert (Rafale 6),
- Squid/Captain Denis Guiluame (Rafale 21),
- Lea/Captain Droz Bartholet (Rafale 31),
- Choco/Captain Bon Camile (Rafale 42).
*(agse/rvk)
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deadlast

mandala said:


> Like i said before the missile capability was never removed. Janes got it all wrong. They just repositioned the RHIB to the center of the stern.
> 
> We can see the KCR-60 missile box launchers (although still a dummy launchers) from this recent pic taken by admin of Asean Security Observer Facebook at IMDEX 2019: https://m.facebook.com/pages/category/News---Media-Website/Asean-Security-Observer-137531102958800/


Yep, always doubt that particular report from Jane's too. The mounting always there in front of the RHIB anyways, just the dummy missile boxes that seems to be missing.

Also that pic of KCR-60 from IMDEX 2019 clearly shows that they replace the secondary gun behind the main mast from what it used to be an old Oerlikon 20mm cannon into Yugoimport-SDPR M71/08 20mm, similar to those used on Pari-class PC-40 Patrol Boats. The M71/08 cannon itself is unique due to it actually is the latest evolution of the Zastava M55 20mm cannon, most famously known domestically as "Triple Gun", still in service with Indonesia Air Forces' Paskhas & Polairud (literally: Water and Air Police) patrol ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

deadlast said:


> Yep, always doubt that particular report from Jane's too. The mounting always there in front of the RHIB anyways, just the dummy missile boxes that seems to be missing.
> 
> Also that pic of KCR-60 from IMDEX 2019 clearly shows that they replace the secondary gun behind the main mast from what it used to be an old Oerlikon 20mm cannon into Yugoimport-SDPR M71/08 20mm, similar to those used on Pari-class PC-40 Patrol Boats. The M71/08 cannon itself is unique due to it actually is the latest evolution of the Zastava M55 20mm cannon, most famously known domestically as "Triple Gun", still in service with Indonesia Air Forces' Paskhas & Polairud (literally: Water and Air Police) patrol ships.


Janes report was based from a screenshot pic from a poor quality video and quickly made a conclusion that the missile capability was removed just because they did not see any box launchers. They totally overlook at the missile mountings which is still there.






Unfortunately many local media took reference in their report based from that Janes article.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128894311557287936
^^ Looks like KRI Tombak-629 already installed with Terma C-Guard Decoy Launching System.

Terma C-Guard Tube Launcher:






https://www.terma.com/surveillance-mission-systems/naval-solutions/c-guard-naval-decoy-system/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Marines Corps

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## deadlast

mandala said:


> .....
> 
> ^^ Looks like KRI Tombak-629 already installed with Terma C-Guard Decoy Launching System.
> 
> Terma C-Guard Tube Launcher:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.terma.com/surveillance-mission-systems/naval-solutions/c-guard-naval-decoy-system/


I'm not so sure about that,

The configuration of 4 tube on one module never seen before used on C-Guard system IINM. The smallest tube number I could find on C-Guard system mention only 6 tube on one module (DL-6T Launcher).
The profile of the tube looks a bit different to a regular C-Guard tube, they're too clean, I couldn't see the payload locking mechanism at the front-end of the tubes, but we could see that at the back-end of the tubes on the picture above.




The C-Guard usually mounted directly on the floor without any pedestal and back-blast deflector. While the decoy on these ship were mounted on a raised pedestal and had a back-blast deflector behind the tubes.

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

The decoy first seen fitted to these boats on December 2017 together with fitting-out of other Chinese equipment, while the contract signing with Terma for these system (C-Guard) happened on December 2018.

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

This made me leans on Chinese origin for these decoy tube, particularly a variation of this launcher fitted on Azmat-class FAC of Pakistan Navy. It has the same side profile, same pedestal & same back-blast deflector. The only differences to our boats seems to be the number of the tubes, KCR-60 had 4 tubes on each module and PNS Azmat had 6 tubes on each module.




Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Also worth of note, that ESM arrays beside the main radar on KRI Tombak 629 looks pretty much the same with the one fitted on KCR-40 boats KRI Clurit & KRI Kujang, which in turn also look similar to the arrays mounted beside the main mast on Chinese Type 056 corvettes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

deadlast said:


> I'm not so sure about that,
> 
> The configuration of 4 tube on one module never seen before used on C-Guard system IINM. The smallest tube number I could find on C-Guard system mention only 6 tube on one module (DL-6T Launcher).
> The profile of the tube looks a bit different to a regular C-Guard tube, they're too clean, I couldn't see the payload locking mechanism at the front-end of the tubes, but we could see that at the back-end of the tubes on the picture above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The C-Guard usually mounted directly on the floor without any pedestal and back-blast deflector. While the decoy on these ship were mounted on a raised pedestal and had a back-blast deflector behind the tubes.
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> The decoy first seen fitted to these boats on December 2017 together with fitting-out of other Chinese equipment, while the contract signing with Terma for these system (C-Guard) happened on December 2018.
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> This made me leans on Chinese origin for these decoy tube, particularly a variation of this launcher fitted on Azmat-class FAC of Pakistan Navy. It has the same side profile, same pedestal & same back-blast deflector. The only differences to our boats seems to be the number of the tubes, KCR-60 had 4 tubes on each module and PNS Azmat had 6 tubes on each module.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Also worth of note, that ESM arrays beside the main radar on KRI Tombak 629 looks pretty much the same with the one fitted on KCR-40 boats KRI Clurit & KRI Kujang, which in turn also look similar to the arrays mounted beside the main mast on Chinese Type 056 corvettes.


Maybe you are right.


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Hello I'm new. Can you tell me why TNI or Police didn't use thermal and night vision when they fight against OPM? I saw some videos where they shot at OPM blindly in general direction based on where the guns sound come from. If they use thermal vision, they can get OPM's precise location on the mountain.

It can't be because the lack of budget, can it?


----------



## V3NOM12

Kucing itu imut said:


> Hello I'm new. Can you tell me why TNI or Police didn't use thermal and night vision when they fight against OPM? I saw some videos where they shot at OPM blindly in general direction based on where the guns sound come from. If they use thermal vision, they can get OPM's precise location on the mountain.
> 
> It can't be because the lack of budget, can it?


I think you already know the answer lol


----------



## 182

Naval Main Base, Welcomes Three Australian Warship HMAS Canberra (FFG02), HMAS Newcastle (FFG06) and HMAS SUCCESS(OR34) in JICT II Tj. Priok Jakarta International Container Terminal (JICT) II Tanjung Priok.

Chief of Staff of Indonesian Navy Admiral Siwi Sukma Ajie, SE, MM and Commander Lantamal III Jakarta First Admiral TNI Denih Hendrata, SE, MM, received visit of two warships from Royal Australian Navy, HMAS Canberra (FFG 02) and HMAS Newcastle (FFG 06). The second arrival of the vessel as part of the Indo-Pacific mission endeavor in 2019

In addition to military cooperation also strengthen the relationship deeper friendship between Indonesia and Australia in a variety of security issues, counter-terrorism, maritime security, humanitarian assistance, disaster relief, peacekeeping and defense industrial cooperation.

Jales Veva Jayamahe









































two tni-al officers onboard HMAS Canberra

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barjo

Any news about our ASW copter bro?


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ambalat

Indonesia is quietly talking to the United States about the purchase of 32 new Lockheed Martin F-16 Viper jets and six C-130J cargo aircrafts.





US President Donald Trump and Indonesia’s President Joko Widodo shake hands during a meeting on the sidelines of the G20 Summit in Hamburg, Germany, July 8, 2017. Photo: AFP/Saul Loeb

*To pacify Trump, Indonesia seeks American arms*
Jakarta is weighing big-ticket US weapons purchases to rebalance trade relations and maintain privileged access to US markets

ByJOHN MCBETH, JAKARTA
Indonesia is quietly talking to the United States about the purchase of 32 new Lockheed Martin F-16 Viper jets and six C-130J cargo aircraft in what may partly be an effort to remove the country from any possible sanctions as the US-China trade war returns to a boil.

Well-placed Washington sources speculate that the Indonesians are seeking to protect their Generalized Scheme of Preferences (GSP) access, as well as to ward off possible US congressional retaliation against friendly countries that have recently purchased Russian military hardware.

Indonesia does not appear to be prominent on US President Donald Trump’s radar. But a US$12.6 billion bilateral trade imbalance and a rising trend of protectionism in Washington could change that, despite Indonesia just reporting its largest monthly trade deficit since 2013.

Two-way US-Indonesia trade last year hit $28.2 billion, a 7% increase over the previous year, with Indonesian exports outweighing US imports by $20.8 billion to $8.2 billion. Those flows only slightly closed the US’ deficit gap compared to 2017.

During a visit that year, US Vice President Mike Pence made it clear to President Joko Widodo that he had to do a lot more to “level the playing field and break down barriers” to ensure US exporters can fully participate in the Indonesian market.





Indonesian President Joko Widodo (R) and US Vice President Mike Pence at Merdeka Palace in Jakarta on April 20, 2017. Photo: AFP/Bay Ismoyo/Pool
While there is no timeline, Indonesia received another reminder of what is at stake with a visit last week by Bart Thanhauser, US Trade Representative Office director for Southeast Asia and the Pacific. His visit was part of an ongoing year-long GSP eligibility review related to Indonesia’s presence on a list of 16 trading partners with which the US has big trade deficits.

“I don’t think Indonesia is more on the radar than anyone else,” says one executive familiar with the talks. “I don’t think Trump actually knows where Indonesia is. But the State Department is certainly putting more emphasis on private sector trade and investment and overall economic growth.”

Most of the attention is focused on horticulture, beef imports and agricultural quotas in general, along with patent laws and draconian 2012 legislation which stipulates that all electronic data generated by foreign banks, insurance, e-commerce and credit card companies should be housed in Indonesia.

“There are large differences in how regulations are written and applied,” says one US government commercial guide. “Domestic interests often take advantage of the non-transparency of the legal and judicial systems to undermine regulations to the detriment of foreign partners.”

Indonesia’s protectionism has always been a sticking point. But while the resolution of the ownership battle over Phoenix-based Freeport McMoRan Copper and Gold’s Grasberg mine in Papua province has taken at least one irritant off the table, it has since been replaced by the de facto nationalization of the oil and gas industry.

State-owned oil company Pertamina took over the Mahakam block, the country’s second largest gas field, from French giant Total in 2017 and now has plans to assume control of Chevron’s 200,000-barrel-a-day Rokan oilfield in 2021, in addition to many other smaller producing blocks.





An Indonesian worker at a Chevron energy facility in her country. Photo: Chevron/Twitter
Overall, Trump and his advisers won’t find many US manufacturers have moved significant jobs and operations to Indonesia, which is still struggling to rationalize its nationalist economic policies with a desire for more foreign investment to revitalize its faltering manufacturing base.

Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati and other key figures in the Widodo administration clearly understand the contradiction, but it will take a dramatic change of policy direction by the president for foreign investors to start taking notice.

The latest target of Trump’s ire, blacklisted Chinese telecom giant Huawei, has made major inroads into the Indonesian market over the past eight years, supplying low-cost equipment to state-run Telkomsel and most of the other mobile phone providers.

Industry sources say that has been accomplished through generous financial packages, targeted inducements and the company’s proclivity for agreeing to most of the terms of a contract, including often rigid service performance indicators.

Indonesia is still five years away from making the transition to 5G, with government regulators wisely delaying the issuance of spectrum until they are satisfied existing 3G and 4G networks have been brought up to an acceptable standard.

That will also save the government from having to make any difficult decisions that could rile the US or China.

On the military front, it is still not clear whether Indonesia’s plans to buy 11 advanced Su-35 FlankerE multi-role fighters from Russia will run into the Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA), which penalizes procurers of Russian military systems.

The air force has said it will have no option but to terminate the deal if US sanctions are enforced, but as a spokesman has noted: “We need to operate a combination of East-made and West-made fighters. Politics is uncertain, and we need balance because if we have problems with the West, we can use aircraft made in the East.”





A Lockheed Martin F-16 Vipor jet with weapons under its wings. Photo: Lockheed Martin
Ironically, the Indonesian military only went shopping in Russia in the early 2000s because of a US arms embargo which began with the Dili, East Timor, churchyard massacre by Indonesian troops in 1991 and was only strengthened following East Timor’s bloody separation from Indonesia eight years later.

Although Indonesia already has a squadron of twin-engine Sukhoi Su-27/30 jets, the subsequent lifting of the embargo has seen the delivery in the last two years of 24 refurbished US-made F-16s and eight Boeing AH-64E Apache attack helicopters worth an estimated $1.4 billion.

Indonesia’s intended purchases, including the $1.1 billion Su-35 deal, fit with an ambitious air force modernization plan, announced in June 2018, to bring its force level up to eight fighter squadrons and six refreshed transport squadrons by 2024.

It currently has six fighter squadrons spread across Java, Sumatra, Kalimantan and Sulawesi, with an inventory that includes 25 F-16C/Ds, 16 Su-27/30s and 24 British Aerospace BAE Hawk 200s.

Government sources say the C-130 workhorses are a higher priority than the costly, state-of-the-art Vipers because of the steady depletion of its current 18-strong fleet, invaluable in flying troops and relief supplies to remote parts of the archipelago.





Indonesia’s Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and then US Secretary of Defense Jim Mattis at a ceremony in Jakarta, January 23, 2018. Photo: Government Handout
Apart from its normal transport role, the Super Hercules C-130 can also be quickly configured for prolonged maritime surveillance duties with belly-mounted radar and roll-on, roll-off sensor stations in place of cargo.

The Indonesians have yet to publicly announce their interest in the F-16V, which was first demonstrated at the Singapore Air Show in 2012 and only went into service with Taiwan’s Air Force this year.

Developed to inter-operate with Lockheed’s fifth-generation F-35 and F-22 fighters, the latest F-16 variant can be deployed against enemy air defenses and also in air-to-air, air-to-ground and deep interdiction and maritime missions.

US analysts advise Indonesia to continue conducting business as usual and say there is no need for Jakarta to make any major announcements on military procurements or highlight joint military exercises or other unilateral endeavors.

High-level US visits in the recent past by Pence and then Defense Secretary James Mattis went a long way, they say, to establishing Indonesia’s value to the US as a democracy of strategic importance. But whether that assessment extends to the mercurial and unpredictable Trump is a different matter.

https://www.asiatimes.com/2019/05/article/to-pacify-trump-indonesia-seeks-american-arms/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

*KOMODO PT Pimdad*






Kendaraan Tempo Komodo di PT Pindad Indonesia, Bandung, Senin, 20 Mei 2019. TEMPO/Wisnu Andebar.





Deretan Kendaraan Tempur Komodo di PT Pindad Indonesia, Bandung, 20 Mei 2019. TEMPO/Wisnu Andebar

*Komodo with RCWS*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## asterisktaker

What is the chance for Indonesia's defense spending to go up more than 0.8 on Jokowi 2.0?


----------



## Nike

asterisktaker said:


> What is the chance for Indonesia's defense spending to go up more than 0.8 on Jokowi 2.0?



Higher than ever, cause Jokowi had nothing to loose for the next election, chance several people will use military contract and gap in defense secrecy to enrich themselves

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Marine Rouge said:


> Higher than ever, cause Jokowi had nothing to loose for the next election, chance several people will use military contract and gap in defense secrecy to enrich themselves



Is there term limit for Indonesian president?


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> Is there term limit for Indonesian president?



Only twice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> Higher than ever, cause Jokowi had nothing to loose for the next election, chance several people will use military contract and gap in defense secrecy to enrich themselves


Remember buying spree from the last before him


----------



## umigami

Ambalat said:


> Indonesia is quietly talking to the United States about the purchase of 32 new Lockheed Martin F-16 Viper jets and six C-130J cargo aircrafts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US President Donald Trump and Indonesia’s President Joko Widodo shake hands during a meeting on the sidelines of the G20 Summit in Hamburg, Germany, July 8, 2017. Photo: AFP/Saul Loeb
> 
> *To pacify Trump, Indonesia seeks American arms*
> Jakarta is weighing big-ticket US weapons purchases to rebalance trade relations and maintain privileged access to US markets
> 
> ByJOHN MCBETH, JAKARTA
> Indonesia is quietly talking to the United States about the purchase of 32 new Lockheed Martin F-16 Viper jets and six C-130J cargo aircraft in what may partly be an effort to remove the country from any possible sanctions as the US-China trade war returns to a boil.
> 
> Well-placed Washington sources speculate that the Indonesians are seeking to protect their Generalized Scheme of Preferences (GSP) access, as well as to ward off possible US congressional retaliation against friendly countries that have recently purchased Russian military hardware.
> 
> Indonesia does not appear to be prominent on US President Donald Trump’s radar. But a US$12.6 billion bilateral trade imbalance and a rising trend of protectionism in Washington could change that, despite Indonesia just reporting its largest monthly trade deficit since 2013.
> 
> Two-way US-Indonesia trade last year hit $28.2 billion, a 7% increase over the previous year, with Indonesian exports outweighing US imports by $20.8 billion to $8.2 billion. Those flows only slightly closed the US’ deficit gap compared to 2017.
> 
> During a visit that year, US Vice President Mike Pence made it clear to President Joko Widodo that he had to do a lot more to “level the playing field and break down barriers” to ensure US exporters can fully participate in the Indonesian market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian President Joko Widodo (R) and US Vice President Mike Pence at Merdeka Palace in Jakarta on April 20, 2017. Photo: AFP/Bay Ismoyo/Pool
> While there is no timeline, Indonesia received another reminder of what is at stake with a visit last week by Bart Thanhauser, US Trade Representative Office director for Southeast Asia and the Pacific. His visit was part of an ongoing year-long GSP eligibility review related to Indonesia’s presence on a list of 16 trading partners with which the US has big trade deficits.
> 
> “I don’t think Indonesia is more on the radar than anyone else,” says one executive familiar with the talks. “I don’t think Trump actually knows where Indonesia is. But the State Department is certainly putting more emphasis on private sector trade and investment and overall economic growth.”
> 
> Most of the attention is focused on horticulture, beef imports and agricultural quotas in general, along with patent laws and draconian 2012 legislation which stipulates that all electronic data generated by foreign banks, insurance, e-commerce and credit card companies should be housed in Indonesia.
> 
> “There are large differences in how regulations are written and applied,” says one US government commercial guide. “Domestic interests often take advantage of the non-transparency of the legal and judicial systems to undermine regulations to the detriment of foreign partners.”
> 
> Indonesia’s protectionism has always been a sticking point. But while the resolution of the ownership battle over Phoenix-based Freeport McMoRan Copper and Gold’s Grasberg mine in Papua province has taken at least one irritant off the table, it has since been replaced by the de facto nationalization of the oil and gas industry.
> 
> State-owned oil company Pertamina took over the Mahakam block, the country’s second largest gas field, from French giant Total in 2017 and now has plans to assume control of Chevron’s 200,000-barrel-a-day Rokan oilfield in 2021, in addition to many other smaller producing blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Indonesian worker at a Chevron energy facility in her country. Photo: Chevron/Twitter
> Overall, Trump and his advisers won’t find many US manufacturers have moved significant jobs and operations to Indonesia, which is still struggling to rationalize its nationalist economic policies with a desire for more foreign investment to revitalize its faltering manufacturing base.
> 
> Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati and other key figures in the Widodo administration clearly understand the contradiction, but it will take a dramatic change of policy direction by the president for foreign investors to start taking notice.
> 
> The latest target of Trump’s ire, blacklisted Chinese telecom giant Huawei, has made major inroads into the Indonesian market over the past eight years, supplying low-cost equipment to state-run Telkomsel and most of the other mobile phone providers.
> 
> Industry sources say that has been accomplished through generous financial packages, targeted inducements and the company’s proclivity for agreeing to most of the terms of a contract, including often rigid service performance indicators.
> 
> Indonesia is still five years away from making the transition to 5G, with government regulators wisely delaying the issuance of spectrum until they are satisfied existing 3G and 4G networks have been brought up to an acceptable standard.
> 
> That will also save the government from having to make any difficult decisions that could rile the US or China.
> 
> On the military front, it is still not clear whether Indonesia’s plans to buy 11 advanced Su-35 FlankerE multi-role fighters from Russia will run into the Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA), which penalizes procurers of Russian military systems.
> 
> The air force has said it will have no option but to terminate the deal if US sanctions are enforced, but as a spokesman has noted: “We need to operate a combination of East-made and West-made fighters. Politics is uncertain, and we need balance because if we have problems with the West, we can use aircraft made in the East.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lockheed Martin F-16 Vipor jet with weapons under its wings. Photo: Lockheed Martin
> Ironically, the Indonesian military only went shopping in Russia in the early 2000s because of a US arms embargo which began with the Dili, East Timor, churchyard massacre by Indonesian troops in 1991 and was only strengthened following East Timor’s bloody separation from Indonesia eight years later.
> 
> Although Indonesia already has a squadron of twin-engine Sukhoi Su-27/30 jets, the subsequent lifting of the embargo has seen the delivery in the last two years of 24 refurbished US-made F-16s and eight Boeing AH-64E Apache attack helicopters worth an estimated $1.4 billion.
> 
> Indonesia’s intended purchases, including the $1.1 billion Su-35 deal, fit with an ambitious air force modernization plan, announced in June 2018, to bring its force level up to eight fighter squadrons and six refreshed transport squadrons by 2024.
> 
> It currently has six fighter squadrons spread across Java, Sumatra, Kalimantan and Sulawesi, with an inventory that includes 25 F-16C/Ds, 16 Su-27/30s and 24 British Aerospace BAE Hawk 200s.
> 
> Government sources say the C-130 workhorses are a higher priority than the costly, state-of-the-art Vipers because of the steady depletion of its current 18-strong fleet, invaluable in flying troops and relief supplies to remote parts of the archipelago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia’s Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and then US Secretary of Defense Jim Mattis at a ceremony in Jakarta, January 23, 2018. Photo: Government Handout
> Apart from its normal transport role, the Super Hercules C-130 can also be quickly configured for prolonged maritime surveillance duties with belly-mounted radar and roll-on, roll-off sensor stations in place of cargo.
> 
> The Indonesians have yet to publicly announce their interest in the F-16V, which was first demonstrated at the Singapore Air Show in 2012 and only went into service with Taiwan’s Air Force this year.
> 
> Developed to inter-operate with Lockheed’s fifth-generation F-35 and F-22 fighters, the latest F-16 variant can be deployed against enemy air defenses and also in air-to-air, air-to-ground and deep interdiction and maritime missions.
> 
> US analysts advise Indonesia to continue conducting business as usual and say there is no need for Jakarta to make any major announcements on military procurements or highlight joint military exercises or other unilateral endeavors.
> 
> High-level US visits in the recent past by Pence and then Defense Secretary James Mattis went a long way, they say, to establishing Indonesia’s value to the US as a democracy of strategic importance. But whether that assessment extends to the mercurial and unpredictable Trump is a different matter.
> 
> https://www.asiatimes.com/2019/05/article/to-pacify-trump-indonesia-seeks-american-arms/



Wait... 32? Not 48?


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Wait... 32? Not 48?



Papua formation still in discussion table, two squadron is for Supadio and El Tari first

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## radialv

Marine Rouge said:


> Papua formation still in discussion table, two squadron is for Supadio and El Tari first


Masuk akal.....el tari dan supadio lebih banyak titik sinngungnya dengan hotspot regionaldpd Biak Airbase


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Marine Rouge said:


> Papua formation still in discussion table, two squadron is for Supadio and El Tari first


Beside Supadio, Eltari and Biak, kindly also keep in mind that Sam Ratulangi will soon to be a type A AFB.


----------



## Jatosint

radialv said:


> Masuk akal.....el tari dan supadio lebih banyak titik sinngungnya dengan hotspot regionaldpd Biak Airbase



Gk juga sih buat beberapa tahun kedepan, itu AS dan AUS bikin pangkalan baru di Manus Island


----------



## barjo

LunarSteam said:


> Gk juga sih buat beberapa tahun kedepan, itu AS dan AUS bikin pangkalan baru di Manus Island


Respond to russian TU-95 flight to biak.
Literaly we are serounded by spiting fire snake, elephant, kangoroo, and bald bird, its just time when the conflict that is not ours, passing above our space and waters. Hope someone there not so comfortable sit in senayan for next 5-10 years


----------



## V3NOM12

barjo said:


> Respond to russian TU-95 flight to biak.
> Literaly we are serounded by spiting fire snake, elephant, kangoroo, and bald bird, its just time when the conflict that is not ours, passing above our space and waters. Hope someone there not so comfortable sit in senayan for next 5-10 years



Unfortunately our elected president and his team always believe no war for coming 20 years. But lets hope for his second term his opinion will change


----------



## HellFireIndo

V3NOM12 said:


> Unfortunately our elected president and his team always believe no war for coming 20 years. But lets hope for his second term his opinion will change


This is less about *actually *believing there will be no war for the next decades, but more about petty politics as always. Each candidates need to discredit the other one as much as possible, even if that means saying things that contradict your actual view/programs. Cause there' no use at all to rewire your programs for the next few years on a single debate, there's no obligation for elected President to do everything exactly like what he said during his campaign, like, did Trump already build a literal wall with Mexico literally paying for it?

The President elect knows that he is no expert at Military matters, so he gave his underlings autonomy in designing the Renstra as they wished, and in this case, they chose to just go finishing the MEF program, as it goes until the end of President elect's second term, and there's no need of an additional ambitious program until 2023-2024. Admittedly, Military and defense is not the highest priority for the government at the moment, but, fortunately the Defense ministry is to be given the highest budget for the next year. 

Will we see a a change over the passiveness of the current administration in developing the Military? i'm pretty sure we will, cause we all know the recipe : President's 1st term : consolidating support, solving the basic civil issues, cementing his grip on government institutions, doing what had promised in his campaign, all lead to a single goal : winning the next election. And the 2nd term? doing what he really wanted to do all along, more freely as there's no opposition that could make him doubt any of his decisions, cause he'll not going to run for the next election anyway. People keep screaming about what they need during SBY and Jokowi's 1st term in office, but after they are satisfied just enough? no more demands and complaining, just plain old mildly demonstrating over basic matters.

The second term is pretty much the incumbent President's sandbox, he can do whatever he pleased as long as it make some sense and no corruption projects, the opposition will scream in vain during this time and they will naturally conserve their energy for the next election. Even MEF was put into motion in SBY's second term, as he was finally able to allocate resources on "misc" matters like the Military, when in the previous term he was focused on the usual "Sembako, BBM, Sembako, BBM, Sembako, BBM" and have no time for other matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

We are no


V3NOM12 said:


> Unfortunately our elected president and his team always believe no war for coming 20 years. But lets hope for his second term his opinion will change


We are not going in to war... But someone else war read my threat carefully, "someone else problem that might get us into a trouble".

Kita akan hanya jadi daerah lintasan konflik seperti balkan, teluk atau kashmir daerah strategis yg jadi "tempat lewat kekuatan lain" karena posisi geostrategis kita



HellFireIndo said:


> This is less about *actually *believing there will be no war for the next decades, but more about petty politics as always. Each candidates need to discredit the other one as much as possible, even if that means saying things that contradict your actual view/programs. Cause there' no use at all to rewire your programs for the next few years on a single debate, there's no obligation for elected President to do everything exactly like what he said during his campaign, like, did Trump already build a literal wall with Mexico literally paying for it?
> 
> The President elect knows that he is no expert at Military matters, so he gave his underlings autonomy in designing the Renstra as they wished, and in this case, they chose to just go finishing the MEF program, as it goes until the end of President elect's second term, and there's no need of an additional ambitious program until 2023-2024. Admittedly, Military and defense is not the highest priority for the government at the moment, but, fortunately the Defense ministry is to be given the highest budget for the next year.
> 
> Will we see a a change over the passiveness of the current administration in developing the Military? i'm pretty sure we will, cause we all know the recipe : President's 1st term : consolidating support, solving the basic civil issues, cementing his grip on government institutions, doing what had promised in his campaign, all lead to a single goal : winning the next election. And the 2nd term? doing what he really wanted to do all along, more freely as there's no opposition that could make him doubt any of his decisions, cause he'll not going to run for the next election anyway. People keep screaming about what they need during SBY and Jokowi's 1st term in office, but after they are satisfied just enough? no more demands and complaining, just plain old mildly demonstrating over basic matters.
> 
> The second term is pretty much the incumbent President's sandbox, he can do whatever he pleased as long as it make some sense and no corruption projects, the opposition will scream in vain during this time and they will naturally conserve their energy for the next election. Even MEF was put into motion in SBY's second term, as he was finally able to allocate resources on "misc" matters like the Military, when in the previous term he was focused on the usual "Sembako, BBM, Sembako, BBM, Sembako, BBM" and have no time for other matters.


Yeah lesson from WW1&2 economical benefit and what we will get after the war, we not going in to a war if there are no benefit on us, war is bussines since BBM translate it into coal in WW 1 and gasoline in WW 2 its all about industrial benefit. Not merely about nationality or teritorial benefit, all they white folks (sorry to say) now is taking half the world economic from the last great war and also half on fuel resourches and enegy from the last middle east conflict. China is the game changer for them.. Let us watch and let them fight.

We are not god enough going to war if we are not setle our basic needs, look at past russian empire and austro hungarian or any nation country that going war with empty stomach.. Is suicidal

What the US Aussie move is exact some move by russian in venezuela, making an outpost in some venezuela island or syria in latakia, but we are not in war or civil unrest... Or somebody want it happen around us, and if it does, we soon will be know


----------



## HellFireIndo

barjo said:


> Yeah lesson from WW1&2 economical benfit and what we will get after the war, we not going in to a war if there are no benefit on us, war is bussiner since BBM translate it into coal in WW 1 and gasoline in WW 2 its all about industrial benefit. Not merely about nationality or teritorial benefit, all they white folks (sorry to say) now is taking half the world econlmic from the las t great war and also half on fuel respurches and enegy from the last middle east conflict. China is the game changer for them.. Let us watch and let the fight


We don't need to fight, but, we sure need to show to them how big is the fight that we have. Indonesia's priority at the moment is developing the lands and sea while also keeping it intact, there's literally no benefit at all in taking more lands nor any Nationalistic agenda, as we have kinda unique definition of what a "Indonesian Nation" is, taking more unwilling people and hostile land will brings more trouble than benefits.

What is sure that Asia Pacific region will be and will always be one hot region, tensions always escalates here even more so that we'll see the rise of Asian nations to counterweight the US. Knowing that, Indonesia need to act more assertively, we are not the old Suharto-era isolated kind of Indonesia, but Indonesia the big one. If some kind of "power race" escalates, Indonesia need to somehow exploit it's size, economy and strategic location to reap as much benefit as possible, one way is to use the combination of economic + industrial + military power, that way, we'll get a major slice of Malacca strait and SCS's geographical benefit to serve our interest.

Indonesia sits literally on the bridge between Indian ocean and SCS, the main sea route from India to China, and that alone is one heck of a potential for us to steer the wave a little bit to our benefit. In such Asia-Pacific conflict of interest, we must be strong enough to 1. not be attacked 2. make deal with any side 3. be seen as a strategic partner 4.carry a considerable weight in diplomacy 5. able to attack the immediate neighbors if there's no other choice left. I believe that there's no option but to be a bit ambitious in coming decades, as all other countries doesn't seems to mind being a dick sometimes, showing strength etc... in the end, it's always kill or to be killed, eat or to be eaten.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

HellFireIndo said:


> We don't need to fight, but, we sure need to show to them how big is the fight that we have. Indonesia's priority at the moment is developing the lands and sea while also keeping it intact, there's literally no benefit at all in taking more lands nor any Nationalistic agenda, as we have kinda unique definition of what a "Indonesian Nation" is, taking more unwilling people and hostile land will brings more trouble than benefits.
> 
> What is sure that Asia Pacific region will be and will always be one hot region, tensions always escalates here even more so that we'll see the rise of Asian nations to counterweight the US. Knowing that, Indonesia need to act more assertively, we are not the old Suharto-era isolated kind of Indonesia, but Indonesia the big one. If some kind of "power race" escalates, Indonesia need to somehow exploit it's size, economy and strategic location to reap as much benefit as possible, one way is to use the combination of economic + industrial + military power, that way, we'll get a major slice of Malacca strait and SCS's geographical benefit to serve our interest.
> 
> Indonesia sits literally on the bridge between Indian ocean and SCS, the main sea route from India to China, and that alone is one heck of a potential for us to steer the wave a little bit to our benefit. In such Asia-Pacific conflict of interest, we must be strong enough to 1. not be attacked 2. make deal with any side 3. be seen as a strategic partner 4.carry a considerable weight in diplomacy 5. able to attack the immediate neighbors if there's no other choice left. I believe that there's no option but to be a bit ambitious in coming decades, as all other countries doesn't seems to mind being a dick sometimes, showing strength etc... in the end, it's always kill or to be killed, eat or to be eaten.


Yes i agree with that
We need to be strong coz no one dare to distrub big dog unless they are bigger


----------



## 182

late news:

7 French Jet Fighter Conduct Emergency Landing at Sultan Iskandar Muda Airport, Aceh






the channel said: is it Rafale promotion?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MacanJawa

Holy moly guacamole
32 f-16 thats big *** numbers
Its confirmed by our mod?


----------



## barjo

MacanJawa said:


> Holy moly guacamole
> 32 f-16 thats big *** numbers
> Its confirmed by our mod?


Not yet.... Soon may be


----------



## HellFireIndo

182 said:


> late news:
> 
> 7 French Jet Fighter Conduct Emergency Landing at Sultan Iskandar Muda Airport, Aceh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the channel said: is it Rafale promotion?


Hmm...i don't think Rafale is of any interest at all for the Air Force, putting aside the pricetag, there's absolutely no benefit in buying Rafale over other options like additional F-16, Flankers or even future IFX acquisition, unless we are India-level happy spender.

Building an effective and solid Air Force is much more preferable than having a Khong Guan Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## V3NOM12

HellFireIndo said:


> Hmm...i don't think Rafale is of any interest at all for the Air Force, putting aside the pricetag, there's absolutely no benefit in buying Rafale over other options like additional F-16, Flankers or even future IFX acquisition, unless we are India-level happy spender.
> 
> Building an effective and solid Air Force is much more preferable than having a Khong Guan Air Force.


Sorry if im lost but what is khong guan air force bro?


----------



## GraveDigger388

V3NOM12 said:


> Sorry if im lost but what is khong guan air force bro?


Mixed bag of a little bit of everything, so to speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## V3NOM12

GraveDigger388 said:


> Mixed bag of a little bit of everything, so to speak.


Ah now i got what you mean lol


----------



## Nike

our society is much stronger compared to two decades ago, we are progressing

bravo for POLRI TNI to safeguard our people, country and democracy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MacanJawa

any news regading medium SAM? nasams 2


----------



## mandala

2016 Natuna Exercise.


----------



## mandala

KRI Tombak-629 and KRI Halasan-630 at IMDEX Asia 2019. Credit to Komando Armada 1. The position of the missile box launchers on KRI Tombak-629 is still on its original position and imo was never removed.






Swipe for more pics:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

mandala said:


> KRI Tombak-629 and KRI Halasan-630 at IMDEX Asia 2019. Credit to Komando Armada 1. The position of the missile box launchers on KRI Tombak-629 is still on its original position and imo was never removed.
> 
> View attachment 561964
> 
> 
> Swipe for more pics:
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


any news on when will the 57mm gun arrive??


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Launching of ADRI LII, the 2nd 1500 dwt LCU, at DRU





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## chandieka

mandala said:


> KRI Tombak-629 and KRI Halasan-630 at IMDEX Asia 2019. Credit to Komando Armada 1. The position of the missile box launchers on KRI Tombak-629 is still on its original position and imo was never removed.
> 
> View attachment 561964
> 
> 
> Swipe for more pics:
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Hmmm looking from the image the position for the CIWS kinda look wrong in a way, first is the RHIB hindered the fire arc for the CIWS and second is the placement is to low on the ground.





the original design looks more logical and practical than the current one, clear POV for the CIWS there's not many clutter part on the ship hence lowered the RCS. 
¯\_(ツ)_/¯
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## mandala

chandieka said:


> Hmmm looking from the image the position for the CIWS kinda look wrong in a way, first is the RHIB hindered the fire arc for the CIWS and second is the placement is to low on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the original design looks more logical and practical than the current one, clear POV for the CIWS there's not many clutter part on the ship hence lowered the RCS.
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Actually that is not the original design but a CGI impression made by a Formil member.


----------



## chandieka

mandala said:


> Actually that is not the original design but a CGI impression made by a Formil member.


ah i wasn't aware of that.
but either way I still felt agitated by the placement, it looks like it was forced to fit a CIWS even tho it wasnt plan so 





not to scale at all but... it shows how much CIWS cover the ship


----------



## rondo.royal2

Yg lagi HOT.. Brp jose rizal ,fregat pinoy .. Harga 337 juta 2 biji . radar utama pake C band . vls kosong ciws ga ada ..adanya simbad . yg ngerti dunia kaprang tau lah ya .. Itu C band seharusnya di kapal type apa,

maxdefense malah sibuk komentari CMS hanwa ..komentari itu radar utama kok C band goblok .. Aturan fregat unyu lumrahnya S band woyy . kalo ente pake C band tapi punya 1 radar utama..yg ada ga peka buat deteksi , biasanya yg pake C band itu type destroyer 2 radar utama.karena nanti yg c band buat SAM , ini malah bahas nya cms hanwa yg bisa konek TDL 16, 
Padahal kan pinoy bukan anggota aliansi US ..coba ngapain minta TDL16 ? dan sok sokan minta CMS TACTICOS padahal cuma fregat unyu ,radar 1 ..rudal ashm 8 ..simbad. Ya kali destroyer wong cuma unyu unyu.

Yg baca ikutan emosi sendiri pokoknya .mereka itu seakan akan nuduh korea curang ,pdhl duit nya dikit mintanya TACTICOS.
________________ __________________ __________________
PT SARI BAHARI . ROCKET POD T50i , radar ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## umigami

*Asking for TASS for RE martadinata class



*
http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2018/04/indonesia-selects-electronic-anti.html?m=1
This old news say our martadinata class already get Captas 2 sonar, but I don't see any room or door for deploying arm like this on their stern:





Did ours really get those??



rondo.royal2 said:


> Yg lagi HOT.. Brp jose rizal ,fregat pinoy .. Harga 337 juta 2 biji . radar utama pake C band . vls kosong ciws ga ada ..adanya simbad . yg ngerti dunia kaprang tau lah ya .. Itu C band seharusnya di kapal type apa,
> 
> maxdefense malah sibuk komentari CMS hanwa ..komentari itu radar utama kok C band goblok .. Aturan fregat unyu lumrahnya S band woyy . kalo ente pake C band tapi punya 1 radar utama..yg ada ga peka buat deteksi , biasanya yg pake C band itu type destroyer 2 radar utama.karena nanti yg c band buat SAM , ini malah bahas nya cms hanwa yg bisa konek TDL 16,
> Padahal kan pinoy bukan anggota aliansi US ..coba ngapain minta TDL16 ? dan sok sokan minta CMS TACTICOS padahal cuma fregat unyu ,radar 1 ..rudal ashm 8 ..simbad. Ya kali destroyer wong cuma unyu unyu.
> 
> Yg baca ikutan emosi sendiri pokoknya .mereka itu seakan akan nuduh korea curang ,pdhl duit nya dikit mintanya TACTICOS.
> ________________ __________________ __________________
> PT SARI BAHARI . ROCKET POD T50i , radar ?



Link for their forum please?


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> *Asking for TASS for RE martadinata class
> 
> 
> 
> *
> http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2018/04/indonesia-selects-electronic-anti.html?m=1
> This old news say our martadinata class already get Captas 2 sonar, but I don't see any room or door for deploying arm like this on their stern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did ours really get those??
> 
> 
> 
> Link for their forum please?



Naronya di belakang apa samping?


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

umigami said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lha itu di bawah tulisan MARTA ada lubang trus bawahnya ada 2 garis vertikal (satu jelas dan 1 samar) trus bawahnya lagi ada lubang horisontal. Kelihatannya itu pintu untuk CAPTAS.


----------



## umigami

Marine Rouge said:


> Naronya di belakang apa samping?


Gw ga pernah lihat towed sonar untuk kaprang gini dideploy dari samping. Dimana2 taruhnya di buritan deh (stern). 
Kalau taruh samping gimana beloknya?
Anggap aja misal deploy dari kiri, kalau mau belok kiri ya aman aja, tapi kalau beloknya kanan, yakin tuh kabel tariknya ga bakal kelilit propeler?
(Agan bisa bayangin ga?)


----------



## HellFireIndo

rondo.royal2 said:


> Yg lagi HOT.. Brp jose rizal ,fregat pinoy .. Harga 337 juta 2 biji . radar utama pake C band . vls kosong ciws ga ada ..adanya simbad . yg ngerti dunia kaprang tau lah ya .. Itu C band seharusnya di kapal type apa,
> 
> maxdefense malah sibuk komentari CMS hanwa ..komentari itu radar utama kok C band goblok .. Aturan fregat unyu lumrahnya S band woyy . kalo ente pake C band tapi punya 1 radar utama..yg ada ga peka buat deteksi , biasanya yg pake C band itu type destroyer 2 radar utama.karena nanti yg c band buat SAM , ini malah bahas nya cms hanwa yg bisa konek TDL 16,
> Padahal kan pinoy bukan anggota aliansi US ..coba ngapain minta TDL16 ? dan sok sokan minta CMS TACTICOS padahal cuma fregat unyu ,radar 1 ..rudal ashm 8 ..simbad. Ya kali destroyer wong cuma unyu unyu.
> 
> Yg baca ikutan emosi sendiri pokoknya .mereka itu seakan akan nuduh korea curang ,pdhl duit nya dikit mintanya TACTICOS.
> ________________ __________________ __________________
> PT SARI BAHARI . ROCKET POD T50i , radar ?


Care to elaborate more? didn't really paid attention to Pinoys' Frigate program and i only knew that they ordered 2 Frigates from South Korea for about 300 million USD~ (for 2 unit), and it is supposed to be equipped with 8 cell Mk41 VLS, other than that including the sensors are beyond my knowledge. 

It would be interesting for us to talk about the neighbors's military program from time-to-time, for comparison perhaps? Anyway, i am interested in Pinoy's military procurement programs, especially the Navy and Aviation sector, and it intrigued me that they chose South Korea budget Frigate and at the same time chose Russian Kilo class for Submarine. If you have something to say about the Pinoys' military program, i would be glad to hear it.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Care to elaborate more? didn't really paid attention to Pinoys' Frigate program and i only knew that they ordered 2 Frigates from South Korea for about 300 million USD~ (for 2 unit), and it is supposed to be equipped with 8 cell Mk41 VLS, other than that including the sensors are beyond my knowledge.
> 
> It would be interesting for us to talk about the neighbors's military program from time-to-time, for comparison perhaps? Anyway, i am interested in Pinoy's military procurement programs, especially the Navy and Aviation sector, and it intrigued me that they chose South Korea budget Frigate and at the same time chose Russian Kilo class for Submarine. If you have something to say about the Pinoys' military program, i would be glad to hear it.



No kilo lah, they dont have elaborate programme for their subs procurement. There is no training program, there is no basecamp building even they dont put necessary funding for their corvettes repairing programme. 

But they got good infantry support programme, they had procure rather large number of RPG 7 and body armor for their infantry unit along with several update for their APC and helicopter units


----------



## umigami

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Lha itu di bawah tulisan MARTA ada lubang trus bawahnya ada 2 garis vertikal (satu jelas dan 1 samar) trus bawahnya lagi ada lubang horisontal. Kelihatannya itu pintu untuk CAPTAS.


Coba agan bandingin sama sigma 10514 mexico punya ini. Yg udah jelas2 ada captas 2. Jelas2 captas itu ga bisa sembarang dicemplugin aja. Kaya ada lengan khusus buat deploy dan penempatannya ga sembarangan, jadi bagian dari struktur kapal dari awal2...


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> No kilo lah, they dont have elaborate programme for their subs procurement. There is no training program, there is no basecamp building even they dont put necessary funding for their corvettes repairing programme.
> 
> But they got good infantry support programme, they had procure rather large number of RPG 7 and body armor for their infantry unit along with several update for their APC and helicopter units


Ah i see, seems like i'm overthinking it. But why RPG-7 tho? aren't Pinoys are always a fan of western stuffs? unlike that of Malaysia with Pakistan, Philippines does not have a true "eastern" ally of which they could buy RPGs and other eastern weapons from, except maybe Russia and China ( and the latter have a political nuance to it), and as i said before, cause they are pro-west, why don't they just buy US weapons or even SAAB AT weapons for example? i feel there's something not right with their defense programme.

Afaik, they upgraded their M113 by installing 30mm turret on it, rather peculiar choice but yeah...they must knows what best for themselves. For the Heli program, i only knew that they bought 2 unit of AW159 Wildcat and planned to procure T129 ATAK from Turkey if i remember correctly, still not clear when they would go but at least there's a clear plan for it. About their Submarine program, idk, Pinoys on the internet seems to be confident that the Kilo class procurement would be realized, to quote " we still negotiating with Putin for submarines".

i don't really understand of where they are going but the good news is there's real effort for improvement.


----------



## chandieka

Marine Rouge said:


> Naronya di belakang apa samping?



Captas 2 sonar itu jenis Drag Sonar alias sonar tambahan yg di tarik sama kapal nya, kalo di decoy launcher is logical di place di starboard or port kalo drag sonar ya harus di tarik lah.



umigami said:


> Link for their forum please?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jose_Rizal-class_frigate#Controversy 

di Wiki banyak tuh complain nya dll 



HellFireIndo said:


> But why RPG-7 tho?



kalo RPG 7 tuh dapet munisi nya bisa dri mana aja yg penting ada launcher nya, sebenar nya udh banyak copy nya dri West or east version lmao


----------



## Svantana

umigami said:


> Link for their forum please


https://www.facebook.com/MaxDefense/


----------



## HellFireIndo

chandieka said:


> Captas 2 sonar itu jenis Drag Sonar alias sonar tambahan yg di tarik sama kapal nya, kalo di decoy launcher is logical di place di starboard or port kalo drag sonar ya harus di tarik lah.
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jose_Rizal-class_frigate#Controversy
> 
> di Wiki banyak tuh complain nya dll
> 
> 
> 
> kalo RPG 7 tuh dapet munisi nya bisa dri mana aja yg penting ada launcher nya, sebenar nya udh banyak copy nya dri West or east version lmao


Hmm...gimana proyek AL Indonesia? ada masalah serupa kah? kontroversi? lancar-lancar saja atau malah sangat baik? Bisa gak KCR, LPD, Sigma dan Iver integrate satu sama lain melihat supplier (teknologi) mereka beda? gimana nanti kedepannya? gimana nanti rencananya?


----------



## Soman45

rondo.royal2 said:


> Yg lagi HOT.. Brp jose rizal ,fregat pinoy .. Harga 337 juta 2 biji . radar utama pake C band . vls kosong ciws ga ada ..adanya simbad . yg ngerti dunia kaprang tau lah ya .. Itu C band seharusnya di kapal type apa,
> 
> maxdefense malah sibuk komentari CMS hanwa ..komentari itu radar utama kok C band goblok .. Aturan fregat unyu lumrahnya S band woyy . kalo ente pake C band tapi punya 1 radar utama..yg ada ga peka buat deteksi , biasanya yg pake C band itu type destroyer 2 radar utama.karena nanti yg c band buat SAM , ini malah bahas nya cms hanwa yg bisa konek TDL 16,
> Padahal kan pinoy bukan anggota aliansi US ..coba ngapain minta TDL16 ? dan sok sokan minta CMS TACTICOS padahal cuma fregat unyu ,radar 1 ..rudal ashm 8 ..simbad. Ya kali destroyer wong cuma unyu unyu.
> 
> Yg baca ikutan emosi sendiri pokoknya .mereka itu seakan akan nuduh korea curang ,pdhl duit nya dikit mintanya TACTICOS.
> ________________ __________________ __________________
> PT SARI BAHARI . ROCKET POD T50i , radar ?


Mmmm wait i think you got the wrong idea jadi awal masalahnya itu pihak HHI yang menang kontrak sudah seharusnya menyanggupi nilai yang dibuat sama pemerintah Filipina(that's the point HHI menang saat itu dari kompetitor lain(di tahap akhir cuma ada 2 yaitu HHI sama GRSE India) selain karena Bidnya paling rendah dan juga dianggap sanggup dengan nilai segitu memenuhi permintaan AL Filipina sebagai pemakai dengan berbagai spesifikasi teknis yang sudah ditetapkan(bisa liat di MaxDefense)) and the problem is setelah tender udah dimenangin HHI ditengah jalan tiba" pihak HHI langsung dengan seenaknya mengubah spesifikasi teknisnya(mungkin pihak HHI baru sadar kali kalo nilai segitu nggak bisa macem") dan parahnya pihak petinggi AL Filpina malah meng-iyakan perubahannya yang sifatnya downgrade dan mulai jadi polemik nasional(disini orang" formil sana mulai jengkel karena dianggap dipermainkan sama pihak Korea Selatan).Disini yang paling jadi sorotan adalah CMS-nya yang seharusnya terdapat TDL 16 karena mereka pengen biar bisa kompatibel dengan sistem allied force lainnya(mereka udah dianggap salah satu Major non NATO Allies) dan HANWA Naval Shield belum bisa TDL 16.

Nah MaxDefense langsung ngebandingin perubahan teknis yang dilakukan HHI yang ternyata memang kurang greget sama spesifikasi asli(padahal dulu dengan spesifikasi aslinya mereka udah anggap sekelas sama Martadinata-class) jadi intinya kalo kata MaxDefense "ngapain sejak awal nyanggupin kontrak dengan nilai segitu kalo pada akhirnya mengubah spesifikasi teknis dengan alasan anggaran seharusnya kalo memang dari awal nggak sanggup langsung mundur dari tendernya bukannya dikasih menang malah diubah seenaknya"(btw saya udah ngikutin Blog-nya MaxDefense dari 2014)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jatosint

MaxDefense itu blog/formil kayak defence.pk/kaskus/lembaga keris atau memang media massa khusus hankam?

Dari baca sekilas sepertinya pemebritaan dan netizen sana lebih aware dan dalam pengetahuan seputar pertahaanan/militer dibanding media di Indo


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kucing itu imut said:


> Hello I'm new. Can you tell me why TNI or Police didn't use thermal and night vision when they fight against OPM? I saw some videos where they shot at OPM blindly in general direction based on where the guns sound come from. If they use thermal vision, they can get OPM's precise location on the mountain.
> 
> It can't be because the lack of budget, can it?



Thermograph work by sensing radiated heat from an object (whatever that is). The nature of dense tropical jungle environment (triple canopy rainforest) of which every leaves has water droplets on and the surrounding air content high humidity will render any overhead thermograph usage *ineffective*. Even with the use of multispectral imaging + data fusion it still impractical to track moving target in real time.


----------



## Soman45

LunarSteam said:


> MaxDefense itu blog/formil kayak defence.pk/kaskus/lembaga keris atau memang media massa khusus hankam?
> 
> Dari baca sekilas sepertinya pemebritaan dan netizen sana lebih aware dan dalam pengetahuan seputar pertahaanan/militer dibanding media di Indo


MaxDefense is the name of his Defense blog and his FP dan yang ngelola Max Montero mantan perwira AL Filipina ini dari blognya"A former naval officer of the Philippine Navy, initially a reservist before becoming an active officer, opted to retire early and migrate to another country. Aside from being in the service, he has been following Philippine and regional defence issues, as well as military technology and industrial movements, and developments in regional military upgrades since the mid 1990s. He has been involved in other defence sites & minor publications for the past several years, and a regular at regional defence exhibitions & symposiums. Currently works as a systems consultant for a foreign military organisation. As a defence writer, he has no political affiliation, and would not hesitate to criticise any political leader, organisation, or political part when issues on defence and security of the Philippines are believed to be in peril."

Nah Max Montero ini punya banyak informan didalem Department of Defense mereka dan juga dia punya banyak channel di Industri pertahanan jadi nggak heran dia bisa jadi orang pertama yang tau perihal modernisasi di Filipina(Di Indonesia keliatannya belum ada yang setara kaya Max Montero ini yang luar biasa kritis dan update secara mendalam modernisasi alutsista yang terjadi)


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Anyone have a graph or chart of all the ships in the indo navy?


----------



## chandieka

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Anyone have a graph or chart of all the ships in the indo navy?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equipment_of_the_Indonesian_Navy#Ships

not always updated but it work as it intended

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

chandieka said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equipment_of_the_Indonesian_Navy#Ships
> 
> not always updated but it work as it intended


Thanks


----------



## umigami

Soman45 said:


> MaxDefense is the name of his Defense blog and his FP dan yang ngelola Max Montero mantan perwira AL Filipina ini dari blognya"A former naval officer of the Philippine Navy, initially a reservist before becoming an active officer, opted to retire early and migrate to another country. Aside from being in the service, he has been following Philippine and regional defence issues, as well as military technology and industrial movements, and developments in regional military upgrades since the mid 1990s. He has been involved in other defence sites & minor publications for the past several years, and a regular at regional defence exhibitions & symposiums. Currently works as a systems consultant for a foreign military organisation. As a defence writer, he has no political affiliation, and would not hesitate to criticise any political leader, organisation, or political part when issues on defence and security of the Philippines are believed to be in peril."
> 
> Nah Max Montero ini punya banyak informan didalem Department of Defense mereka dan juga dia punya banyak channel di Industri pertahanan jadi nggak heran dia bisa jadi orang pertama yang tau perihal modernisasi di Filipina(Di Indonesia keliatannya belum ada yang setara kaya Max Montero ini yang luar biasa kritis dan update secara mendalam modernisasi alutsista yang terjadi)





Soman45 said:


> MaxDefense is the name of his Defense blog and his FP dan yang ngelola Max Montero mantan perwira AL Filipina ini dari blognya"A former naval officer of the Philippine Navy, initially a reservist before becoming an active officer, opted to retire early and migrate to another country. Aside from being in the service, he has been following Philippine and regional defence issues, as well as military technology and industrial movements, and developments in regional military upgrades since the mid 1990s. He has been involved in other defence sites & minor publications for the past several years, and a regular at regional defence exhibitions & symposiums. Currently works as a systems consultant for a foreign military organisation. As a defence writer, he has no political affiliation, and would not hesitate to criticise any political leader, organisation, or political part when issues on defence and security of the Philippines are believed to be in peril."
> 
> Nah Max Montero ini punya banyak informan didalem Department of Defense mereka dan juga dia punya banyak channel di Industri pertahanan jadi nggak heran dia bisa jadi orang pertama yang tau perihal modernisasi di Filipina(Di Indonesia keliatannya belum ada yang setara kaya Max Montero ini yang luar biasa kritis dan update secara mendalam modernisasi alutsista yang terjadi)



Dulu banget di kaskus waktu ane masih jadi SR , ada mbah aud**y. Udah ga pernah posting lagi


----------



## HellFireIndo

umigami said:


> Dulu banget di kaskus waktu ane masih jadi SR , ada mbah aud**y. Udah ga pernah posting lagi


Walau disensor, mudah banget nebak namanya lol :v


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Dulu banget di kaskus waktu ane masih jadi SR , ada mbah aud**y. Udah ga pernah posting lagi



Itu orangnya sama kek dgn id yg jadi OP di thread Economy Indonesia disini, masih sering keliaran dia


----------



## V3NOM12

chandieka said:


> Hmmm looking from the image the position for the CIWS kinda look wrong in a way, first is the RHIB hindered the fire arc for the CIWS and second is the placement is to low on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the original design looks more logical and practical than the current one, clear POV for the CIWS there's not many clutter part on the ship hence lowered the RCS.
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



I still remember his name in Formil Kaskus, its incoherrent. He made this picture base on KCR 40 Clurit Class, i got all of his picture.



umigami said:


> Dulu banget di kaskus waktu ane masih jadi SR , ada mbah aud**y. Udah ga pernah posting lagi


Mbak Audry foto2nya ajaib emang dl, unfortunately most of active contributor in formil "hengkang" to another forum just like Kenyot.


----------



## deadlast

rondo.royal2 said:


> Yg lagi HOT.. Brp jose rizal ,fregat pinoy .. Harga 337 juta 2 biji . radar utama pake C band . vls kosong ciws ga ada ..adanya simbad . yg ngerti dunia kaprang tau lah ya .. Itu C band seharusnya di kapal type apa,
> 
> maxdefense malah sibuk komentari CMS hanwa ..komentari itu radar utama kok C band goblok .. Aturan fregat unyu lumrahnya S band woyy . kalo ente pake C band tapi punya 1 radar utama..yg ada ga peka buat deteksi , biasanya yg pake C band itu type destroyer 2 radar utama.karena nanti yg c band buat SAM , ini malah bahas nya cms hanwa yg bisa konek TDL 16,
> Padahal kan pinoy bukan anggota aliansi US ..coba ngapain minta TDL16 ? dan sok sokan minta CMS TACTICOS padahal cuma fregat unyu ,radar 1 ..rudal ashm 8 ..simbad. Ya kali destroyer wong cuma unyu unyu.
> 
> Yg baca ikutan emosi sendiri pokoknya .mereka itu seakan akan nuduh korea curang ,pdhl duit nya dikit mintanya TACTICOS.
> ________________ __________________ __________________
> PT SARI BAHARI . ROCKET POD T50i , radar ?


He also questions the radar selected for those ship, not as much as the CMS though,
https://maxdefense.blogspot.com/2018/04/comparing-airsurface-search-radar.html

AFAIK, the advantages of C-band was that the radar could be made more cheap, smaller footprint, lightweight and had better resolution on short-medium ranges; while the disadvantages include worsened resolution, range and also power requirement on severe/adverse weather condition, where the bigger, more expensive S-band radar provide a constant performances on any weather condition on medium-long ranges.

The original spec sheet from the manufacturer mentions 2 option for the main search radar, One being Hensoldt TRS-3D operate in C-band and the other being Thales NS-106 operate in S-band. In pure specs alone, the NS-106 should be outperforming the TRS-3D, (heck, it's even better than the SMART S Mk.2) yet the one fitted on the boat in the end was the TRS-3D. It should be fine for single main medium range search radar but certainly not for long range ones moreover on a frigates.

Yep, they should be mad.
-----------------


umigami said:


> *Asking for TASS for RE martadinata class
> 
> 
> 
> *
> http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2018/04/indonesia-selects-electronic-anti.html?m=1
> This old news say our martadinata class already get Captas 2 sonar, but I don't see any room or door for deploying arm like this on their stern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did ours really get those??
> 
> 
> 
> Link for their forum please?





umigami said:


> Coba agan bandingin sama sigma 10514 mexico punya ini. Yg udah jelas2 ada captas 2. Jelas2 captas itu ga bisa sembarang dicemplugin aja. Kaya ada lengan khusus buat deploy dan penempatannya ga sembarangan, jadi bagian dari struktur kapal dari awal2...



The only source I could find for CAPTAS-2 Towed Array Sonar System (TASS) on Martadinata-class was from old jane's article,
https://web.archive.org/web/2018061...re-suite-from-thales-for-martadinata-frigates
and from old thales7seas websites,
http://www.thales7seas.com/html_2014/platform1880.html

So here's the problem, there's still no official (TNI AL, Damen website, the main Thales website page on CAPTAS-2) mentions of towed array sonar being listed as a feature on Martadinata-class yet. Also the absence of 'opening' at the stern of Martadinata-class needed to operate any kinds of towed sonar arrays is another factor that made me believe they are currently not yet fitted with CAPTAS-2 TASS. Also we don't know how accurate the Jane's could be on these news either reflecting on the past KCR-60 missile capability report by Jane's (I lean more on the lack of before and after photo evidences and also different understanding of "Removed" by Ridzwan Rahmat and his source).

As you know, to operate CAPTAS-2 TASS we need not only a large opening on the stern side of the ships but also the space to accommodate them. Here some pics of opening on ships that already known to be fitted with CAPTAS-2 TASS, all of the opening are bigger than the one currently on the stern of Martadinata-class.


Spoiler: CAPTAS-2 TASS opening/hatch/door








Saudi's Al Madinah-class frigates (the one with '-NO TUG-' sign)




UAE's Abu-Dhabi-class Corvettes



Norway's Fridtjof Nansen-class Frigates


And here's the size and weight of those system,


Spoiler: CAPTAS Family Dimension








also, several configuration of CAPTAS-4 for references:










So, is CAPTAS-2 TASS really isn't going to be fitted to Martadinata-class then? -Hard to tell, Ridzwan Rahmat one of this region Jane's correspondences despite all his quirks (remember this? https://web.archive.org/web/2016042...elects-type-730-ciws-for-kcr-60m-attack-craft & that of KCR-60 missiles -yeah, those quirks) in reporting on Indonesian military news so far (the last 5 years anyways) are quite accurate in reporting the behind the scenes news about our navy (not Jane's in general, their editorial about Indonesia Armed Forces could be so weird at some parts). So my take on it is not whether the Martadinata-class would really get a TASS or not but, rather about when and what exact type of TASS they gonna fit them with. Let's just say if those 'hole' on the stern really is the opening for the TASS then we can argue that the system we get is much more smaller than the CAPTAS-2, so there is CAPTAS-1 a wee bit smaller and newer than the CAPTAS-2 but I also doubt that the opening would be that small. This leaves us on the last, least known of CAPTAS family, the CAPTAS Nano https://www.yumpu.com/en/document/read/5214076/thales-captas-nano-effective-asw-for-the-littorals/3.
It's a bit weird for a 'frigate' to use this but it's only 'what if' scenario if we assume those 'hole' as a real TASS opening anyways. Then again we must also remember that in Indonesia, everything could still happens, for those who know the old FORMIL, I bet you all still remember the Kilo sub 'FIX', or those AW101 VIP/Utility chopper thread right?, also if a 30-years old Corvettes designed around the 70' could still get an upgrade in the form of 7-barrel 30mm gatling gun CIWS, we could still believe and hope they are to cut a hole on the back of Martadinata-class to fit a TASS in it anyways. 
---------------- 


Pakhtoon yum said:


> Anyone have a graph or chart of all the ships in the indo navy?





chandieka said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equipment_of_the_Indonesian_Navy#Ships
> 
> not always updated but it work as it intended


Try this one instead, more easy for the eyes:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_active_Indonesian_Navy_ships

---------------


umigami said:


> Dulu banget di kaskus waktu ane masih jadi SR , ada mbah aud**y. Udah ga pernah posting lagi





Marine Rouge said:


> Itu orangnya sama kek dgn id yg jadi OP di thread Economy Indonesia disini, masih sering keliaran dia


Still pretty much active on other foreign sub-forums about Indonesia.

Sorry for the long post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

deadlast said:


> He also questions the radar selected for those ship, not as much as the CMS though,
> https://maxdefense.blogspot.com/2018/04/comparing-airsurface-search-radar.html
> 
> AFAIK, the advantages of C-band was that the radar could be made more cheap, smaller footprint, lightweight and had better resolution on short-medium ranges; while the disadvantages include worsened resolution, range and also power requirement on severe/adverse weather condition, where the bigger, more expensive S-band radar provide a constant performances on any weather condition on medium-long ranges.
> 
> The original spec sheet from the manufacturer mentions 2 option for the main search radar, One being Hensoldt TRS-3D operate in C-band and the other being Thales NS-106 operate in S-band. In pure specs alone, the NS-106 should be outperforming the TRS-3D, (heck, it's even better than the SMART S Mk.2) yet the one fitted on the boat in the end was the TRS-3D. It should be fine for single main medium range search radar but certainly not for long range ones moreover on a frigates.
> 
> Yep, they should be mad.
> -----------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only source I could find for CAPTAS-2 Towed Array Sonar System (TASS) on Martadinata-class was from old jane's article,
> https://web.archive.org/web/2018061...re-suite-from-thales-for-martadinata-frigates
> and from old thales7seas websites,
> http://www.thales7seas.com/html_2014/platform1880.html
> 
> So here's the problem, there's still no official (TNI AL, Damen website, the main Thales website page on CAPTAS-2) mentions of towed array sonar being listed as a feature on Martadinata-class yet. Also the absence of 'opening' at the stern of Martadinata-class needed to operate any kinds of towed sonar arrays is another factor that made me believe they are currently not yet fitted with CAPTAS-2 TASS. Also we don't know how accurate the Jane's could be on these news either reflecting on the past KCR-60 missile capability report by Jane's (I lean more on the lack of before and after photo evidences and also different understanding of "Removed" by Ridzwan Rahmat and his source).
> 
> As you know, to operate CAPTAS-2 TASS we need not only a large opening on the stern side of the ships but also the space to accommodate them. Here some pics of opening on ships that already known to be fitted with CAPTAS-2 TASS, all of the opening are bigger than the one currently on the stern of Martadinata-class.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CAPTAS-2 TASS opening/hatch/door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi's Al Madinah-class frigates (the one with '-NO TUG-' sign)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UAE's Abu-Dhabi-class Corvettes
> 
> 
> 
> Norway's Fridtjof Nansen-class Frigates
> 
> 
> And here's the size and weight of those system,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CAPTAS Family Dimension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, several configuration of CAPTAS-4 for references:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, is CAPTAS-2 TASS really isn't going to be fitted to Martadinata-class then? -Hard to tell, Ridzwan Rahmat one of this region Jane's correspondences despite all his quirks (remember this? https://web.archive.org/web/2016042...elects-type-730-ciws-for-kcr-60m-attack-craft & that of KCR-60 missiles -yeah, those quirks) in reporting on Indonesian military news so far (the last 5 years anyways) are quite accurate in reporting the behind the scenes news about our navy (not Jane's in general, their editorial about Indonesia Armed Forces could be so weird at some parts). So my take on it is not whether the Martadinata-class would really get a TASS or not but, rather about when and what exact type of TASS they gonna fit them with. Let's just say if those 'hole' on the stern really is the opening for the TASS then we can argue that the system we get is much more smaller than the CAPTAS-2, so there is CAPTAS-1 a wee bit smaller and newer than the CAPTAS-2 but I also doubt that the opening would be that small. This leaves us on the last, least known of CAPTAS family, the CAPTAS Nano https://www.yumpu.com/en/document/read/5214076/thales-captas-nano-effective-asw-for-the-littorals/3.
> It's a bit weird for a 'frigate' to use this but it's only 'what if' scenario if we assume those 'hole' as a real TASS opening anyways. Then again we must also remember that in Indonesia, everything could still happens, for those who know the old FORMIL, I bet you all still remember the Kilo sub 'FIX', or those AW101 VIP/Utility chopper thread right?, also if a 30-years old Corvettes designed around the 70' could still get an upgrade in the form of 7-barrel 30mm gatling gun CIWS, we could still believe and hope they are to cut a hole on the back of Martadinata-class to fit a TASS in it anyways.
> ----------------
> 
> 
> 
> Try this one instead, more easy for the eyes:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_active_Indonesian_Navy_ships
> 
> ---------------
> 
> 
> 
> Still pretty much active on other foreign sub-forums about Indonesia.
> 
> Sorry for the long post.


Thanks


----------



## umigami

V3NOM12 said:


> Mbak Audry foto2nya ajaib emang dl, unfortunately most of active contributor in formil "hengkang" to another forum just like Kenyot.



What forum?


----------



## Nike

Leopard 2 mbt at Asem Bagus training base

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HellFireIndo

Just visited MaxDefense Philippines FB page, seems like they are so pissed with how the Frigates turns out to be, and scorn the HHI even harder lol :v.


----------



## chandieka

https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...x18-tank-boat-prototype-from-north-sea-boats/

news!!

p.s hanya 1 doang buat test seperti nya

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

chandieka said:


> https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...x18-tank-boat-prototype-from-north-sea-boats/
> 
> news!!
> 
> p.s hanya 1 doang buat test seperti nya


APC-60:






Based from the report looks like launching for New Klewang FAMC together with the X18 Tank Boat Prototype.

"North Sea Boats should launch the Tank Boat prototype by the end of the year, *along with a new trimaran prototype based on the X3K design already built and launched in August 2012 (but destroyed in a fire).* Both are being built at the shipyard in Banyuwangi, East Java, Indonesia."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

chandieka said:


> https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...x18-tank-boat-prototype-from-north-sea-boats/
> 
> news!!
> 
> p.s hanya 1 doang buat test seperti nya



Yup, buat Indonesian Army alias TNI AD buat angkut pasukan. Nanti kalo udah dites dan hasil memuaskan bakal dibikin banyak.

Selain itu ada lagi nih :





Oh ya dapat gambar ini dari fb-nya bureau veritas indonesia, offshore division.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 182

*KOLINLAMIL COMMANDER, LEADS LANDING TO THE ISLAND EDAM*

JAKARTA, May 29, 2019 ------- "In May 2019 Joint Task Force Command Landing Administration (Kogasgabratmin).
Onboard the LCVP KRI BAC 593, Pangkolinlamil Laksda TNI Heru Kusmanto, SE, MM leads and directly control the pitch maneuver latopsratmin FY 2019 in order to ensure the implementation of the exercise goes according to plan. 
Arrived at set point 1 Kogasgabratmin elements consist of KRI ABN 503 and KRI BAC 593 are ready to implement debarkation of personnel and combat material. KRI ABN 503 implement beaching (monitoring the) to lower personnel and material Kogasratgab combat troops, while KRI Banda Aceh 593 moved to lower personnel carry out operations using the LCU and LCVP.

posted @ Wednesday, May 29, 2019 4:41 PM by _Dispen Kolinlamil_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MacanJawa

HellFireIndo said:


> Ah i see, seems like i'm overthinking it. But why RPG-7 tho? aren't Pinoys are always a fan of western stuffs? unlike that of Malaysia with Pakistan, Philippines does not have a true "eastern" ally of which they could buy RPGs and other eastern weapons from, except maybe Russia and China ( and the latter have a political nuance to it), and as i said before, cause they are pro-west, why don't they just buy US weapons or even SAAB AT weapons for example? i feel there's something not right with their defense programme.
> 
> Afaik, they upgraded their M113 by installing 30mm turret on it, rather peculiar choice but yeah...they must knows what best for themselves. For the Heli program, i only knew that they bought 2 unit of AW159 Wildcat and planned to procure T129 ATAK from Turkey if i remember correctly, still not clear when they would go but at least there's a clear plan for it. About their Submarine program, idk, Pinoys on the internet seems to be confident that the Kilo class procurement would be realized, to quote " we still negotiating with Putin for submarines".
> 
> i don't really understand of where they are going but the good news is there's real effort for improvement.



of course pinoy fan of western stuff earlier they order rpg-7 from airtronics USA, but company cant complete the order, then they order bulgarian RPG

rpg-7 from USA





for small arms like RPG you dont need to have "eastern ally" to buy it there lot ex soviet SSR produce it, example bulgaria.. heck even they can produce ATGM like Konkurs and Metis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

KRI Sampari 628





KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai 332

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MacanJawa

182 said:


> KRI Sampari 628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai 332



where orleikon?


----------



## mandala

MacanJawa said:


> where orleikon?


The Millenium Gun is being fitted first on KRI REM-331.


----------



## chandieka

ada kabar baru buat KCR60M nggk ?

sama ada yg punya phoyo KRI sampari bird eye view nggk ?


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Udah siap mau diluncurin nih :


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HellFireIndo

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Udah siap mau diluncurin nih :
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


We're quite fast in building these support and transport ships isn't it? producing 24 LST will not be far-fetched at all. Even then, there's still a lot of production capacity still unused to the maximum, wonder if they decided to go on with the LHD plan, make something like Izumo-class or Dokdo-class.


----------



## Nike

*Kopassus, U.S. Military Plan Combat Medic Joint Training*
Translator: 
*Ricky Mohammad Nugraha*
Editor: 
*Laila Afifa*
31 May 2019 14:39 WIB

defense H.E. Patrick Michael Shanahan in Jakarta yesterday, May 30.

According to Ryacudu, the joint training will focus on combat medic or field medic as it proves significant to treat wounded soldiers in the front line of duty without the presence of any doctors.

“We will follow America’s rehab medic. There, a soldier with an amputated leg can still somewhat run. Once they return to the battleground or war, they would participate despite being an amputee,” he said.



Ads by Kiosked

“Unlike here, once they get shot, taught to stitch injuries, why bother. There’ll be no more of that. A soldier’s spirit must be persevered to not be a softy,” said Ryamizard.

Meanwhile, Kopassus General Major General I Nyoman Cantiasa also confirmed the news of next year’s plan. “They offered what material we preferred, we asked for combat medic,” he said.

He said that the request for a combat medic training is to mainly install first-aid surgical skills in the field of battle. “A sergeant is not a doctor, could conduct surgery on a bullet wound, the important thing is to survive for three days before administering the patient to a larger hospital,” said Nyoman.

Early plans suggest the joint training would be held both in Indonesia and followed by another training in the United States.

ANTARA
https://en.tempo.co/read/1211087/kopassus-u-s-military-plan-combat-medic-joint-training

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Meluncur deh...


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## chandieka

speaking of decommissioning what would happen to yakhont missile after decommissioning Ahmad yani class?

I heard the news that our MOD send a delegation to see the *K-300P Bastion-P *system so there's a chance that all the yakhont missile in stock will be convert to this system right ? 
is it unlikely? maybe if the budget doesnt allow it 
but it's likely we will ordered this system in the near future after the fulfillment or as one of the criteria for MEF


----------



## zargonmuntanu

chandieka said:


> speaking of decommissioning what would happen to yakhont missile after decommissioning Ahmad yani class?
> 
> I heard the news that our MOD send a delegation to see the *K-300P Bastion-P *system so there's a chance that all the yakhont missile in stock will be convert to this system right ?
> is it unlikely? maybe if the budget doesnt allow it
> but it's likely we will ordered this system in the near future after the fulfillment or as one of the criteria for MEF



stoknya yakhont udah lama habis

cmiiw


----------



## chandieka

zargonmuntanu said:


> stoknya yakhont udah lama habis
> 
> cmiiw


setau saya 2 kan di tembak satu miss dan satu confirmed hit ? ada sisa dua kan ?


----------



## MacanJawa

chandieka said:


> speaking of decommissioning what would happen to yakhont missile after decommissioning Ahmad yani class?
> 
> I heard the news that our MOD send a delegation to see the *K-300P Bastion-P *system so there's a chance that all the yakhont missile in stock will be convert to this system right ?
> is it unlikely? maybe if the budget doesnt allow it
> but it's likely we will ordered this system in the near future after the fulfillment or as one of the criteria for MEF



please provide news source


----------



## HellFireIndo

MacanJawa said:


> please provide news source


http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2018/11/delegasi-indonesia-kunjungi-sistem.html

Note : Only look at the comment section if you are ready for the massive amount of trolling.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Indonesia, Malaysia, and Philippines to form joint Counter Terrorist Task Force.
I believe Indonesia don't want to form an alliance with anyone but this kind of thing is still acceptable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

jek_sperrow said:


> Indonesia, Malaysia, and Philippines to form joint Counter Terrorist Task Force.
> I believe Indonesia don't want to form an alliance with anyone but this kind of thing is still acceptable.


Hasn't this been stated from a while back?


----------



## The Ronin

Indonesia wants Su-35 supplies to begin this year

Indonesia expects the supplies of Russian Su-35 fighter jets to start by the end of 2019, Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu told TASS. 

"I think that the issue will be solved this year," he said.

According to the minister, "certain challenges (in finalizing the contract) are due to the fact that three departments of the republic are involved in the process." "The Defense Ministry has signed all documents, whereas the Trade Ministry and Finance Ministry are still in the process of approval," which is connected with the fact that "there will be different forms of payment," he explained, adding that though discussions are still underway "fundamentally the issue has been resolved."

Earlier the minister told TASS that Jakarta "would not cancel the contract on jet supplies despite the US sanctions against Russia." The signing of the contract with Indonesia to supply 11 Su-35 fighter jets was announced in the beginning of last year.

Indonesia became the second country after China to buy Su-35 aircraft from Russia. The Su-35S generation 4++ supersonic fighter jet performed its maiden flight on February 19, 2008. The fighter jet is a derivative of the Su-27 plane. The Su-35S weighs 19 tons, has a service ceiling of 20,000 meters, can develop a maximum speed of 2,500 km/h and has a crew of one pilot. The fighter jet’s armaments include a 30mm aircraft gun, up to 8 tons of payload (missiles and bombs of various types) on 12 underwing suspensions.

http://airrecognition.com/index.php...rAvQjwl7R8juYZpf0BqAWo7Uf9xlRCQOPs4kTx6rkXdAI


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Iver!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

True emotion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Iver!!!!


I assume the scale model is of the "proposed" configuration for upcoming Iver Huitfeldt frigate, that unlike the Danish Navy configuration, it used 127mm main gun and 2x 30mm Millenium gun in place of 2 x 76mm naval gun. What concerned me is the lack of opening for TASS, and the fact that currently on service Iver is not equipped with these, i really hope that they will introduce CAPTAS 4 into the platform in the future.

Currently, it seems that Martadinata class still don't have an opening for TASS either, but from what i read, Damen really like the concept of modularity, so fortunately, the Stern module of the hull is indeed have room for improvement.





This is the Mexican Navy's Sigma frigate of pretty much the same hull as PKR, with slightly different weapon choice and sensors, but as you can see here, there's opening in the stern, unlike in PKR.




But again, the stern module is the same thing, if you look closely these little holes in the back and side is the same between the two, with the difference that the Mexican one were cut to to allow CAPTAS 2 installation. Knowing that, PKR getting CAPTAS 2 in the future is very likely, only if there's real initiative from the Navy tho.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Marine Rouge said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> True emotion


The 'activist' will say nothing about this


----------



## Var Dracon

P6 ATAV production

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HellFireIndo

Some statement from KSAU regarding F-5 Tiger's replacement.




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

HellFireIndo said:


> Some statement from KSAU regarding F-5 Tiger's replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


well at least F15 uses same F100 engines as used in F16's


----------



## HellFireIndo

striver44 said:


> well at least F15 uses same F100 engines as used in F16's


Well, i personally anticipated F-16V more rather than F-15, cause while they are good, we already have Sukhois, so any excess budget should be allocated to maximize their effectiveness and to make sure they could fight together with the rest of the fleets with no trouble regarding datalinking, compatibility, weaponry, spareparts etc... choosing F-15 (X?) means that the Sukhois should be scrapped altogether...not going to happen considering their current role in TNI AU and their huge popularity among the people.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

striver44 said:


> well at least F15 uses same F100 engines as used in F16's


I prefer we negotiate with the US government to arrange more refurbished of F16s thus we could have a lot of F16s.

There was a news that we will buy 48 viper with the cost of USD 4.5 billion (USD 4500 million).

Last time we had arranged 24 F16 refurbished plus 2 unit block 15 and 4 unit block 25 as back up (total 24+2+4 = 30 unit) with the cost of USD 750 million.

If the fund of USD 4.5 billion really exist, I prefer we could make same as previous arrangement with the cost of USD 4.5 billion = USD 4500 million which is 6 times of usd 750 million, we could make arrangement of 6 x 24 = 144 unit of F16 refurbished plus 6 x 2 = 12 unit block 15 and 6 x 4 = 24 unit block 25 as back up (cadangan). Thus with the cost of USD 4.5 billion we could make arrangement of totally 144+12+24 = 180 unit of F16's!!!

Gubraaaaak!!!


----------



## Chestnut

HellFireIndo said:


> Well, i personally anticipated F-16V more rather than F-15, cause while they are good, we already have Sukhois, so any excess budget should be allocated to maximize their effectiveness and to make sure they could fight together with the rest of the fleets with no trouble regarding datalinking, compatibility, weaponry, spareparts etc... choosing F-15 (X?) means that the Sukhois should be scrapped altogether...not going to happen considering their current role in TNI AU and their huge popularity among the people.


The Flankers aren't as popular as people think. Towards the general public sure but within our military circles it's a huge maintenance hog that really drains a lot of money from the annual budget. It also doesn't help that we operate a mixed fleet of Flankers instead of one common airframe type, add the Su-35 into that mix and it'll be one giant clusterfuck to logistics. 

The fact that the officer in the video earlier mentioned that, budget permitting, he hopes the Air Force is able to operate F-15's is testament to that fact. 

I'd rather us scrap the Flanker altogether and take advantage of the fact that the USAF is buying a large number of F-15X's and work from there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MacanJawa

what russian jet fighter equivalent with f-16v?
hmm i think we need buy refurbished f-16 like before mixed with brand new f-16v

and where our ground based air defence?


----------



## Jatosint

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> I prefer we negotiate with the US government to arrange more refurbished of F16s thus we could have a lot of F16s.
> 
> There was a news that we will buy 48 viper with the cost of USD 4.5 billion (USD 4500 million).
> 
> Last time we had arranged 24 F16 refurbished plus 2 unit block 15 and 4 unit block 25 as back up (total 24+2+4 = 30 unit) with the cost of USD 750 million.
> 
> If the fund of USD 4.5 billion really exist, I prefer we could make same as previous arrangement with the cost of USD 4.5 billion = USD 4500 million which is 6 times of usd 750 million, we could make arrangement of 6 x 24 = 144 unit of F16 refurbished plus 6 x 2 = 12 unit block 15 and 6 x 4 = 24 unit block 25 as back up (cadangan). Thus with the cost of USD 4.5 billion we could make arrangement of totally 144+12+24 = 180 unit of F16's!!!
> 
> Gubraaaaak!!!



USD 750 million itu kan F-16 C/D limited upgrade jadi 'setara' block 52

Jgn cuma dari jumlah hitungannya, 180 F-16 ini emangnya 180 F-16 block berapa? 

TNI maunya varian terbaru block 70/72 loh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Chestnut said:


> The Flankers aren't as popular as people think. Towards the general public sure but within our military circles it's a huge maintenance hog that really drains a lot of money from the annual budget. It also doesn't help that we operate a mixed fleet of Flankers instead of one common airframe type, add the Su-35 into that mix and it'll be one giant clusterfuck to logistics.
> 
> The fact that the officer in the video earlier mentioned that, budget permitting, he hopes the Air Force is able to operate F-15's is testament to that fact.
> 
> I'd rather us scrap the Flanker altogether and take advantage of the fact that the USAF is buying a large number of F-15X's and work from there.


This make me sad  sure that's a good point regarding the fact that Sukhois are logistical burden, but i don't expect it is THAT much of a burden, i thought Su-27/30/35 have like "good" compatibility with each other, but apparently they're not, and that they cost a lot in maintenance, so...well, i'm convinced that they have to be "taken care of". The Sukhois are not even into their 20 years of service, and also Su-35 is expected to arrive soon, so i think the we'll stick with the Sukhois for some times.

I think fitting F-15X into the Air Force is kinda "hard", as KFX/IFX is supposed to be of a similar class of fighter to F-15, in weight and payload, even though SK wanted them to be F-16 replacement, the end design show a heavier and larger airframe with higher performance than just a "better than F-16" fighter, you could say that it is the equivalent of Super Hornet, so probably if the Air Force wanted something like F-15, the KFX/IFX could take the role as well. The ideal structure would be F-16V - KFX/IFX - F-15X, perfectly fitting each class. But, regarding the F-15X, we could only wait and speculate, at least until Yuyu also made an official statement, either about the Viper or the Eagle, or even both. I liked F-15 better than Sukhoi tbh.



MacanJawa said:


> what russian jet fighter equivalent with f-16v?
> hmm i think we need buy refurbished f-16 like before mixed with brand new f-16v
> 
> and where our ground based air defence?


You might be looking for MiG-35, lighter than Su-35, latest Russian tech and upgrade on older Mig-29 airframe, geared for export.

Air Defence... just wait for them in the next MEF phase, maybe next year, NASAMS 2 prime candidate, and i personally expecting Patriot or even THAAD (lol :v)


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

LunarSteam said:


> USD 750 million itu kan F-16 C/D limited upgrade jadi 'setara' block 52
> 
> Jgn cuma dari jumlah hitungannya, 180 F-16 ini emangnya 180 F-16 block berapa?
> 
> TNI maunya varian terbaru block 70/72 loh



180 itu terdiri dari :

144 unit block 32 rasa avionik setara block 52
12 unit block 15 sebagai cadangan
24 unit block 25 sebagai cadangan

Kata kuncinya adalah kebutuhan bukan keinginan.

Sebenarnya kebutuhan fighter kita yang ideal itu 288 unit fighter di mana kita sudah punya 92 unit terdiri dari :

23 hawk 109/209
16 unit Sukhoi all varian
38 unit F16 existing (24-1 + 10-1 + 2 + 4 = 38)
15 unit t50 golden eagle

23+16+38+15 = 92

Berita terakhir IFX/KFX kita hanya minta dibangun 16 unit

92 + 16 = 108

288 - 108 = 180

Jadi masih kurang 180 unit.

Jika kekurangan yang 180 unit itu langsung diisi F16 semua walaupun refurbish atau lungsuran dari gurun tidak apa2 yang penting kebutuhan jumlah platform pesawat tempur dapat dipenuhi terlebih dulu.

Sesudah lengkap, F16 itu baru kita cicil upgrade baik di body/rangka airframe diperpanjang usia pakainya maupun avionik dan radar secara bertahap sebanyak 180 + 38 = 218 unit jadi varian viper semua seperti yang punya Taiwan.

Jadi kalo mau Viper ya sabar dulu, yang penting semua pilot tempur bisa dapat pesawat yang bisa terbang. Kalo diupgrade lama2 khan bisa dapat Viper semua.


----------



## MacanJawa

eh dulu f-16 nya kayaknya gratis (hibah) deh cuma bayar upgrade, iya nggak sih?


----------



## barjo

Mau murah meriah, suku cadang f5 bisa beli ke Iran asal nga ada yg suka cerewet



MacanJawa said:


> eh dulu f-16 nya kayaknya gratis (hibah) deh cuma bayar upgrade, iya nggak sih?


Iya om kmarin Obama good will ma kita yg kismin ini takut line western equipment mereka pupus jadi ngasih bekasan tu... ngebak-ngebak'i parkiran di bone yard


----------



## initial_d

tetangga sudah pesan F-35 disini masih mau F-16 bapuk bekas , sudah benar mau pesan F-16 viper, Quality beats quantity mate, punya 180 palkon buluk juga emang ga beratin!? pilotnya dari mana?! BBM nya gimana!? 180 fighter tuh banyak loh hehehehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

initial_d said:


> tetangga sudah pesan F-35 disini masih mau F-16 bapuk bekas , sudah benar mau pesan F-16 viper, Quality beats quantity mate, punya 180 palkon buluk juga emang ga beratin!? pilotnya dari mana?! BBM nya gimana!? 180 fighter tuh banyak loh hehehehehe




Lho itu solusi paling murah untuk memenuhi target jumlah ideal serta menghindari logistic nightmare dan pesawatnya upgrade-able. Lagipula pilot kita nggak ada tuh yang bilang F16 c/d yang kita punya buluk. Yang buluk bukan pesawatnya kali' tapi bisa jadi muke elo tuh yang di bawah standar rata2. Hehehehe.

Pilot tempur kita tuh banyak, sekarang 1 pesawat dipakai 3 orang bergantian. Kalo yang 2 orang dari masing2 pespur yang ada dialihkan untuk menjadi pilot f16 cukup tuh.

Lagipula khan nggak langsung pesen trus langsung dateng itu pespur, pasti makan waktu paling nggak 5-10 taon, masakah waktu segitu panjang pilot kita nggak nambah ?

Soal BBM ? No problem lah, lha waktu pemenuhan jumlah 288 unit itu sampai tahun 2029 kok. Mosok jangka waktu 10 tahun kilang minyak kita nggak nambah ?


----------



## HellFireIndo

initial_d said:


> tetangga sudah pesan F-35 disini masih mau F-16 bapuk bekas , sudah benar mau pesan F-16 viper, Quality beats quantity mate, punya 180 palkon buluk juga emang ga beratin!? pilotnya dari mana?! BBM nya gimana!? 180 fighter tuh banyak loh hehehehehe


Mr. Woof Woof AKA Tukang Ngitung memang ahlinya berhitung, anggap saja ia coba-coba bikin skenario via hitungan just for fun. Sebenarnya 4-5 Skadron F-16 saja sudah cukup, asal versi up-to-date, toh kalo kebanyakan juga buat apa? mending uangnya invest kepada program modernisasi/upgrade atau R&D atau idk beli force-multiplier/alutsista support kek cem AEW&C, Poseidon, Drone MALE-HALE, C-130J etc...

Sebenarnya dari dulu US sudah melihat Indonesia sebagai calon pembeli F-35, sejak 2008 malah, dengan kata kunci "Joint Strike Fighter". Tapi......itu bukan secara khusus, melainkan juga karena Indonesia merupakan pengguna F-16 dan juga waktu itu sedang ingin akuisisi F-16 refurbish, yang mana inilah pesawat yang para netizen benci karena "bekas" (bekas konon, hibah konon, tapi habis 750 million USD cuma buat refurbishnya doang?) itulah yang justru dapat menjembatani Indonesia kepada kesempatan untuk mengakusisi F-35. Pilihan utama jatuh kepada F-16V sebagai pengganti 2 skadron hawk itu sudah tepat, tapi mesti cepet-cepetan, soalnya antrean di Lockheed Martin lama karena banyak yang pesen, tapi kilang produksi banyak yang pada ditutup karena US pengen fokus ke F-35. (btw tidak perlu yang namanya terlalu waswas akan tetangga, wong mayoritas mereka juga banyak masalah, kadang lebih parah dari kita malah)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Mr. Woof Woof AKA Tukang Ngitung memang ahlinya berhitung, anggap saja ia coba-coba bikin skenario via hitungan just for fun. Sebenarnya 4-5 Skadron F-16 saja sudah cukup, asal versi up-to-date, toh kalo kebanyakan juga buat apa? mending uangnya invest kepada program modernisasi/upgrade atau R&D atau idk beli force-multiplier/alutsista support kek cem AEW&C, Poseidon, Drone MALE-HALE, C-130J etc...
> 
> Sebenarnya dari dulu US sudah melihat Indonesia sebagai calon pembeli F-35, sejak 2008 malah, dengan kata kunci "Joint Strike Fighter". Tapi......itu bukan secara khusus, melainkan juga karena Indonesia merupakan pengguna F-16 dan juga waktu itu sedang ingin akuisisi F-16 refurbish, yang mana inilah pesawat yang para netizen benci karena "bekas" (bekas konon, hibah konon, tapi habis 750 million USD cuma buat refurbishnya doang?) itulah yang justru dapat menjembatani Indonesia kepada kesempatan untuk mengakusisi F-35. Pilihan utama jatuh kepada F-16V sebagai pengganti 2 skadron hawk itu sudah tepat, tapi mesti cepet-cepetan, soalnya antrean di Lockheed Martin lama karena banyak yang pesen, tapi kilang produksi banyak yang pada ditutup karena US pengen fokus ke F-35. (btw tidak perlu yang namanya terlalu waswas akan tetangga, wong mayoritas mereka juga banyak masalah, kadang lebih parah dari kita malah)



F16 line production is being expanded one new is in greenfield

https://theaviationgeekclub.com/lockheed-martin-launches-new-f-16-production-line-in-greenville/

F35 is not as promising as it hints, well from my point of view as Indonesian first, taking F 16V is a more prudent moves, instead of F35 just take F18 growler and F15X and joint Loyal wingman program with Boeing and Australia. Swarm the enemies with electronic attack and precision strikes from more mature and capable platform


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> F16 line production is being expanded one new is in greenfield
> 
> https://theaviationgeekclub.com/lockheed-martin-launches-new-f-16-production-line-in-greenville/
> 
> F35 is not as promising as it hints, well from my point of view as Indonesian first, taking F 16V is a more prudent moves, instead of F35 just take F18 growler and F15X and joint Loyal wingman program with Boeing and Australia. Swarm the enemies with electronic attack and precision strikes from more mature and capable platform


Good to know, cause i saw an article which says many F-16's production line are to be closed cause the US isn't going to buy them anymore, and also cause there's a lot of speculations that Viper delivery order would be one hell of a queue, which caused the like of Thai and Pinoy forumers in a "difficult choice" (not for us) between choosing F-16V and Gripen NG, or any similar alternatives.

I would support F-15X if it made the news, but i think i wouldn't support Growler, even though they could be a good asset with their EW capability, i would rather see a KFX/IFX EW variant in the Air Force, cause literally, F-18 and especially Super Hornet, is exactly of the same class as KFX/IFX, so we can't have two of them at the same time.


----------



## barjo

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Lho itu solusi paling murah untuk memenuhi target jumlah ideal serta menghindari logistic nightmare dan pesawatnya upgrade-able. Lagipula pilot kita nggak ada tuh yang bilang F16 c/d yang kita punya buluk. Yang buluk bukan pesawatnya kali' tapi bisa jadi muke elo tuh yang di bawah standar rata2. Hehehehe.
> 
> Pilot tempur kita tuh banyak, sekarang 1 pesawat dipakai 3 orang bergantian. Kalo yang 2 orang dari masing2 pespur yang ada dialihkan untuk menjadi pilot f16 cukup tuh.
> 
> Lagipula khan nggak langsung pesen trus langsung dateng itu pespur, pasti makan waktu paling nggak 5-10 taon, masakah waktu segitu panjang pilot kita nggak nambah ?
> 
> Soal BBM ? No problem lah, lha waktu pemenuhan jumlah 288 unit itu sampai tahun 2029 kok. Mosok jangka waktu 10 tahun kilang minyak kita nggak nambah ?


Kalau diskusi disini dilarang nyolot, emang empang bapak loe

Balik ke JKGR atau yg lain aja, jangan kesini bung




HellFireIndo said:


> Mr. Woof Woof AKA Tukang Ngitung memang ahlinya berhitung, anggap saja ia coba-coba bikin skenario via hitungan just for fun. Sebenarnya 4-5 Skadron F-16 saja sudah cukup, asal versi up-to-date, toh kalo kebanyakan juga buat apa? mending uangnya invest kepada program modernisasi/upgrade atau R&D atau idk beli force-multiplier/alutsista support kek cem AEW&C, Poseidon, Drone MALE-HALE, C-130J etc...
> 
> Sebenarnya dari dulu US sudah melihat Indonesia sebagai calon pembeli F-35, sejak 2008 malah, dengan kata kunci "Joint Strike Fighter". Tapi......itu bukan secara khusus, melainkan juga karena Indonesia merupakan pengguna F-16 dan juga waktu itu sedang ingin akuisisi F-16 refurbish, yang mana inilah pesawat yang para netizen benci karena "bekas" (bekas konon, hibah konon, tapi habis 750 million USD cuma buat refurbishnya doang?) itulah yang justru dapat menjembatani Indonesia kepada kesempatan untuk mengakusisi F-35. Pilihan utama jatuh kepada F-16V sebagai pengganti 2 skadron hawk itu sudah tepat, tapi mesti cepet-cepetan, soalnya antrean di Lockheed Martin lama karena banyak yang pesen, tapi kilang produksi banyak yang pada ditutup karena US pengen fokus ke F-35. (btw tidak perlu yang namanya terlalu waswas akan tetangga, wong mayoritas mereka juga banyak masalah, kadang lebih parah dari kita malah)


Yes agree. Use the budget for RnD dont buy any junk


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

barjo said:


> Kalau diskusi disini dilarang nyolot, emang empang bapak loe
> 
> Balik ke JKGR atau yg lain aja, jangan kesini bung
> 
> 
> 
> Yes agree. Use the budget for RnD dont buy any junk


Yang nyolot duluan dengan kata "buluk" siapa coba ? Kalo dia mau hapus kata "buluk" itu saya juga bersedia hapus kalimat saya. Lha user aja nggak ada yang bilang buluk.

RnD sih oke-oke aja tetapi target jumlah pespur tetap harus dipenuhi tidak soal ambil dari mana dan jenis apa ASAL bisa nyambung dengan NCW kita.


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> F16 line production is being expanded one new is in greenfield
> 
> https://theaviationgeekclub.com/lockheed-martin-launches-new-f-16-production-line-in-greenville/
> 
> F35 is not as promising as it hints, well from my point of view as Indonesian first, taking F 16V is a more prudent moves, instead of F35 just take F18 growler and F15X and joint Loyal wingman program with Boeing and Australia. Swarm the enemies with electronic attack and precision strikes from more mature and capable platform


I believe we can learn from harpoon case sis... they block our navy capabilities in the early 90's to acquire antiship missile... 

I mean wishly to corporate our asset with ausy is better


----------



## Nike

barjo said:


> I believe we can learn from harpoon case sis... they block our navy capabilities in the early 90's to acquire antiship missile...
> 
> I mean wishly to corporate our asset with ausy is better



Harpoon actually had made our early (2nd gen) ASHM, US block further sales because Santa Cruz incident and gross violation of our Army and lead to diplomatic crisis further during Clinton Admin. Well, this incident made our diplomat and military upper branch trying to sourced arm import from Russia and French, and even starting to open diplomatic channel with PRC. This i believe as long as we are in current track, US doesnt have any reason to block more strategic arms sales and technology transfer to Indonesia 

Until KFX/IFX finished their engineering phase we should made other contemporary Fighter as our benchmarking to build up our capability, honestly i much prefer to cast aside Flanker family as soon as possible and taking combi of F/A18 and F15X as our strike and superiority units


----------



## Lasa-X

As far as I remember, the planned rating of fighters fleet of TNI AU will be Flankers, F-16 and KFX/IFX. Has it changed? May be. But I have no update yet.

For F-16 case, 48 unit for $ 4.5 bio was the price that asked by Indonesia. Doesn't mean it will be bought that many. 

Seriously, do people think gov will release that much money just to get 1 item for 1 service? How about Herky? Helo? How about other services? How much money would be provide? 
I don't think we are going to be in the list of countries that easily spend billions of dollars for 1 defense product like sultans in mid east or pakistan, india or even singapore. Although subs buyings quite impressed me. The wallet is still tight. 
I even will impress more if AF actually buy 32 units of brand-new-shinny Viper. Finger crossed because I think it will cost around $3 billion. At least.

For F-16 case, refurbished ones is ok to catch the quality needed. But why stop at "setara dengan" B52 if now we have option to upgrade to Viper standard? 
2-3 squadrons more of it, is enough considering it takes time to make new pilots and ground crews.
And do we all know that less than 7% of TNI budget is given for "harwat"? All those new toys will queue for service and repair. 
Not mention about BBM. 

So just get what needed as in planning list. 

I am a new member by the way lol.


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> F16 line production is being expanded one new is in greenfield
> 
> https://theaviationgeekclub.com/lockheed-martin-launches-new-f-16-production-line-in-greenville/
> 
> F35 is not as promising as it hints, well from my point of view as Indonesian first, taking F 16V is a more prudent moves, instead of F35 just take F18 growler and F15X and joint Loyal wingman program with Boeing and Australia. Swarm the enemies with electronic attack and precision strikes from more mature and capable platform


I believe we can learn from harpoon case sis... they block our navy capabilities in the early 90's to acquire antiship missile...

I mean wishly to corporate our asset with ausy is better


Marine Rouge said:


> Harpoon actually had made our early (2nd gen) ASHM, US block further sales because Santa Cruz incident and gross violation of our Army and lead to diplomatic crisis further during Clinton Admin. Well, this incident made our diplomat and military upper branch trying to sourced arm import from Russia and French, and even starting to open diplomatic channel with PRC. This i believe as long as we are in current track, US doesnt have any reason to block more strategic arms sales and technology transfer to Indonesia
> 
> Until KFX/IFX finished their engineering phase we should made other contemporary Fighter as our benchmarking to build up our capability, honestly i much prefer to cast aside Flanker family as soon as possible and taking combi of F/A18 and F15X as our strike and superiority units


Harpoon di block jaman Moerdani sis... maunya waktu beli eks van speijk aka A. Yani class itu komplit pakai harpoon, tapi di block sama ausie cmiiw
Moerdani never mention it in his book but, I found this




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=594597607613414





As long as the trouble is with china maybe once again maybe it will usefull to reliance to western stuf...
But what in te hell just in case of anything political heaven

Soekarno
Soeharto
Event in Habiebie era, Mega, Gusdur, SBY and now Jokowi...
All President are seeking friendship with china, in political and economy... and ausie always stab our back in malay, timtim, SBY (sadap sadapan kemarin) why we should trust those cows herder anyway





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=594597607613414





Sorry i meant his for harpoon link
https://m.facebook.com/groups/260516470988572?view=permalink&id=838923646481182&refid=46&ref=opera_speed_dial&__xts__[0]=12.{"unit_id_click_type":"graph_search_results_item_tapped","click_type":"result","module_id":4,"result_id":"100011895407027:838923646481182","session_id":"752013b024d93eb9cd0f8b121fa8c680","module_role":"FEED_POSTS","unit_id":"browse_rl:126d3d0d-11b9-4a84-9b51-fd67b596c5be","browse_result_type":"browse_type_story","unit_id_result_id":838923646481182,"module_result_position":0,"result_creation_time":1559964693}&__tn__=*shttps://m.facebook.com/groups/260516470988572?view=permalink&id=838923646481182&refid=46&ref=opera_speed_dial&__xts__[0]=12.{"unit_id_click_type":"graph_search_results_item_tapped","click_type":"result","module_id":4,"result_id":"100011895407027:838923646481182","session_id":"752013b024d93eb9cd0f8b121fa8c680","module_role":"FEED_POSTS","unit_id":"browse_rl:126d3d0d-11b9-4a84-9b51-fd67b596c5be","browse_result_type":"browse_type_story","unit_id_result_id":838923646481182,"module_result_position":0,"result_creation_time":1559964693}&__tn__=*s

RUDAL HARPOON TNI-AL - Sebuah Perjuangan
Tampak dalam foto 1, KRI Yos Sudarso-353, fregat kelas Van Speijk, menembakkan rudal Harpoon masa awal masa tugasnya di TNI-AL.
Foto 2 adalah KRI Ahmad Yani (351), fregat kelas Van Speijk milik TNI-AL merupakan kapal pertama dari kapal perang kelas Perusak Kawal Berpeluru Kendali Kelas Ahmad Yani milik TNI AL. KRI Ahmad Yani merupakan kapal fregat bekas pakai AL Belanda kelas Van Speijk.
Total fregat yang dibeli sebanyak 6 buah, dengan dilengkapi senjata andalan yang canggih masa itu yakni masing2 dengan 8 peluru kendali permukaan-ke-permukaan McDonnel Douglas RGM-84 Harpoon dengan jangkauan 130 km.
Tahukah Anda betapa berat perjuangan kita untuk mendapatkan rudal Harpoon tersebut? Melibatkan loby2 tingkat tinggi dan jaringan intelejen yang sangat kuat waktu itu di era Benny Moerdani.
=====================================
TEBET jam 23.00 malam circa 1986
Sebagaimana penuturan Paban staf Intel ABRI, Soedibyo Rahardjo (terakhir Laksdya Purn) dalam buku "The Admiral"
Pada suatu malam, kami para staf inti Pak Benny Moerdani standby di kantor Tebet, menunggu beliau.
Menjelang tengah malam, Pak Benny Moerdani tiba dan langsung memimpin rapat. Beliau menjelaskan baru menghadap RI Satu.
"Pak Harto ini lho, siapa yang mengajari soal peluru kendali Harpoon," Pak Benny setengah mengeluh memulai rapat.
Jadi ceritanya Pemerintah RI akan membeli seluruh fregat Van Speijk dari Belanda sebanyak 6 buah dengan harga murah namun tanpa rudal Harpoon yang menjadi senjata utama kapal perang tsb.
Diduga ada negara yang mencegah Indonesia memiliki senjata mutakhir tsb.
Pak Benny melihat Pak Dibyo dan berkata singkat "Selesaikan itu ya Dib".
Jadilah Pak Dibyo ketiban sampur...
Besok paginya Pak Dibyo cari buku Jane's Fighting Ships dan Weapon untuk mempelajari Harpoon dan data2 kapal AL Belanda.
Langkah selanjutnya pergi ke Deplu utk mendata negara2 yang mungkin memblok penjualan rudal Harpoon. Mengundang ngopi2 para Atase Pertahanan negara2 asing tsb...
Singkat cerita, diperoleh kepastian bila Australia dan AS adalah negara2 yang merintangi penjualan tsb.
Setelah "menaklukkan" pihak Australia melalui atase Pertahanannya di Jakarta, loby2 dilanjutkan dengan terbang ke AS menemui pejabat Pentagon.
Seperti di kisah film, adu argumentasi dan diplomasi Pak Dibyo membuahkan hasil. Baru pada pertemuan kedua, si pejabat Pentagon berkata "A job well done Colonel".
Misi berhasil. Pak Dibyo langsung terbang dengan pesawat Concorde ke London dan lanjut ke Belanda. Tim teknis TNI-AL sedang menunggu hasil negosiasi lintas tiga benua.
It is done.
Jani Sari


----------



## HellFireIndo

Lasa-X said:


> As far as I remember, the planned rating of fighters fleet of TNI AU will be Flankers, F-16 and KFX/IFX. Has it changed? May be. But I have no update yet.
> 
> For F-16 case, 48 unit for $ 4.5 bio was the price that asked by Indonesia. Doesn't mean it will be bought that many.
> 
> Seriously, do people think gov will release that much money just to get 1 item for 1 service? How about Herky? Helo? How about other services? How much money would be provide?
> I don't think we are going to be in the list of countries that easily spend billions of dollars for 1 defense product like sultans in mid east or pakistan, india or even singapore. Although subs buyings quite impressed me. The wallet is still tight.
> I even will impress more if AF actually buy 32 units of brand-new-shinny Viper. Finger crossed because I think it will cost around $3 billion. At least.
> 
> For F-16 case, refurbished ones is ok to catch the quality needed. But why stop at "setara dengan" B52 if now we have option to upgrade to Viper standard?
> 2-3 squadrons more of it, is enough considering it takes time to make new pilots and ground crews.
> And do we all know that less than 7% of TNI budget is given for "harwat"? All those new toys will queue for service and repair.
> Not mention about BBM.
> 
> So just get what needed as in planning list.
> 
> I am a new member by the way lol.


I'm leaning more to the purchase of 32 unit of Vipers rather than 48, not that i don't trust the government regarding the budget allocation, but i think 32 is good enough that it could still fill in the quota for MEF just fine, and we can still have some spare budget to invest in another thing that would enhance the effectiveness of the existing armaments, raw number of weapons alone is not enough if there's not enough supporting element to ensure it's effectiveness, there's a reason Mr. Bonesaw had so much trouble in Yemen when in theory his army of Abrams and F-15s should've curbstomp the Houthis, but turns out they didn't. 

Honestly, ME and to some extent, India's way of procuring armaments should not be imitated, i just feel that these Emirates don't really plan their procurement wisely, i'd rather go for SK, Japan, Aussie, or even Singapore kind of procurement. I'll say it again : Use the damn money to pay for the damn KFX/IFX R&D. Is there any other chance that we'll get this kind of opportunity in defense, technological advancement and diplomacy? Even T-50 has become a succesful export aircraft, imagine an Asian 4,5 - 5th gen medium fighter ripe for export in Asian market, of which we are to be a long-term partner in co-production.


----------



## HellFireIndo

barjo said:


> I believe we can learn from harpoon case sis... they block our navy capabilities in the early 90's to acquire antiship missile...
> 
> I mean wishly to corporate our asset with ausy is better
> 
> Harpoon di block jaman Moerdani sis... maunya waktu beli eks van speijk aka A. Yani class itu komplit pakai harpoon, tapi di block sama ausie cmiiw
> Moerdani never mention it in his book but, I found this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=594597607613414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the trouble is with china maybe once again maybe it will usefull to reliance to western stuf...
> But what in te hell just in case of anything political heaven
> 
> Soekarno
> Soeharto
> Event in Habiebie era, Mega, Gusdur, SBY and now Jokowi...
> All President are seeking friendship with china, in political and economy... and ausie always stab our back in malay, timtim, SBY (sadap sadapan kemarin) why we should trust those cows herder anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=594597607613414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry i meant his for harpoon link
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/260516470988572?view=permalink&id=838923646481182&refid=46&ref=opera_speed_dial&__xts__[0]=12.{"unit_id_click_type":"graph_search_results_item_tapped","click_type":"result","module_id":4,"result_id":"100011895407027:838923646481182","session_id":"752013b024d93eb9cd0f8b121fa8c680","module_role":"FEED_POSTS","unit_id":"browse_rl:126d3d0d-11b9-4a84-9b51-fd67b596c5be","browse_result_type":"browse_type_story","unit_id_result_id":838923646481182,"module_result_position":0,"result_creation_time":1559964693}&__tn__=*shttps://m.facebook.com/groups/260516470988572?view=permalink&id=838923646481182&refid=46&ref=opera_speed_dial&__xts__[0]=12.{"unit_id_click_type":"graph_search_results_item_tapped","click_type":"result","module_id":4,"result_id":"100011895407027:838923646481182","session_id":"752013b024d93eb9cd0f8b121fa8c680","module_role":"FEED_POSTS","unit_id":"browse_rl:126d3d0d-11b9-4a84-9b51-fd67b596c5be","browse_result_type":"browse_type_story","unit_id_result_id":838923646481182,"module_result_position":0,"result_creation_time":1559964693}&__tn__=*s
> 
> RUDAL HARPOON TNI-AL - Sebuah Perjuangan
> Tampak dalam foto 1, KRI Yos Sudarso-353, fregat kelas Van Speijk, menembakkan rudal Harpoon masa awal masa tugasnya di TNI-AL.
> Foto 2 adalah KRI Ahmad Yani (351), fregat kelas Van Speijk milik TNI-AL merupakan kapal pertama dari kapal perang kelas Perusak Kawal Berpeluru Kendali Kelas Ahmad Yani milik TNI AL. KRI Ahmad Yani merupakan kapal fregat bekas pakai AL Belanda kelas Van Speijk.
> Total fregat yang dibeli sebanyak 6 buah, dengan dilengkapi senjata andalan yang canggih masa itu yakni masing2 dengan 8 peluru kendali permukaan-ke-permukaan McDonnel Douglas RGM-84 Harpoon dengan jangkauan 130 km.
> Tahukah Anda betapa berat perjuangan kita untuk mendapatkan rudal Harpoon tersebut? Melibatkan loby2 tingkat tinggi dan jaringan intelejen yang sangat kuat waktu itu di era Benny Moerdani.
> =====================================
> TEBET jam 23.00 malam circa 1986
> Sebagaimana penuturan Paban staf Intel ABRI, Soedibyo Rahardjo (terakhir Laksdya Purn) dalam buku "The Admiral"
> Pada suatu malam, kami para staf inti Pak Benny Moerdani standby di kantor Tebet, menunggu beliau.
> Menjelang tengah malam, Pak Benny Moerdani tiba dan langsung memimpin rapat. Beliau menjelaskan baru menghadap RI Satu.
> "Pak Harto ini lho, siapa yang mengajari soal peluru kendali Harpoon," Pak Benny setengah mengeluh memulai rapat.
> Jadi ceritanya Pemerintah RI akan membeli seluruh fregat Van Speijk dari Belanda sebanyak 6 buah dengan harga murah namun tanpa rudal Harpoon yang menjadi senjata utama kapal perang tsb.
> Diduga ada negara yang mencegah Indonesia memiliki senjata mutakhir tsb.
> Pak Benny melihat Pak Dibyo dan berkata singkat "Selesaikan itu ya Dib".
> Jadilah Pak Dibyo ketiban sampur...
> Besok paginya Pak Dibyo cari buku Jane's Fighting Ships dan Weapon untuk mempelajari Harpoon dan data2 kapal AL Belanda.
> Langkah selanjutnya pergi ke Deplu utk mendata negara2 yang mungkin memblok penjualan rudal Harpoon. Mengundang ngopi2 para Atase Pertahanan negara2 asing tsb...
> Singkat cerita, diperoleh kepastian bila Australia dan AS adalah negara2 yang merintangi penjualan tsb.
> Setelah "menaklukkan" pihak Australia melalui atase Pertahanannya di Jakarta, loby2 dilanjutkan dengan terbang ke AS menemui pejabat Pentagon.
> Seperti di kisah film, adu argumentasi dan diplomasi Pak Dibyo membuahkan hasil. Baru pada pertemuan kedua, si pejabat Pentagon berkata "A job well done Colonel".
> Misi berhasil. Pak Dibyo langsung terbang dengan pesawat Concorde ke London dan lanjut ke Belanda. Tim teknis TNI-AL sedang menunggu hasil negosiasi lintas tiga benua.
> It is done.
> Jani Sari


These stranded caucasians often become a pain in the ***, pouring salt to our wound and just like to mess up the neighborhood by keep shoving their western values to us. First they pretended to be friendly, then when we are weakened, they will virtue signal and badmouthing our action, then they would act arrogantly and will consolidate support so that the world would go against us, then at the right time they would directly intervene in our matter for real under the pretext of doing "humanitarian mission".

I'm neither like the Aussies nor the Chinese, both of them are jerks anyway, while for China, they would always be a priority for everyone, not just us, it's hard to ignore the one who supplied your budget phones and have like almost a fifth of world population. While for Aussie, i would prefer that we could exploit their existence, either pressuring them, have a diplomatic or defense agreement (to not be a cunt), or just hold them hostage by either having a bigger control over the flow of trade and navigation that goes through our seas, or just simply let China go through it so they can further influence and trash these bollocks.

The best scenario is that these Aussies would shut up, acknowledge the importance of our strength in ensuring their security and the region's stability, be all touchy-friendly, would help us lobby the US to support our effort, and be a gate for us to the western world. But i think we'll need to wait just a little bit, going in our daily life and check later, let's see if things went well, or even better than expected, it'll be interesting to see a stronger Indonesia getting a bit more assertive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barjo

HellFireIndo said:


> These stranded caucasians often become a pain in the ***, pouring salt to our wound and just like to mess up the neighborhood by keep shoving their western values to us. First they pretended to be friendly, then when we are weakened, they will virtue signal and badmouthing our action, then they would act arrogantly and will consolidate support so that the world would go against us, then at the right time they would directly intervene in our matter for real under the pretext of doing "humanitarian mission".
> 
> I'm neither like the Aussies nor the Chinese, both of them are jerks anyway, while for China, they would always be a priority for everyone, not just us, it's hard to ignore the one who supplied your budget phones and have like almost a fifth of world population. While for Aussie, i would prefer that we could exploit their existence, either pressuring them, have a diplomatic or defense agreement (to not be a cunt), or just hold them hostage by either having a bigger control over the flow of trade and navigation that goes through our seas, or just simply let China go through it so they can further influence and trash these bollocks.
> 
> The best scenario is that these Aussies would shut up, acknowledge the importance of our strength in ensuring their security and the region's stability, be all touchy-friendly, would help us lobby the US to support our effort, and be a gate for us to the western world. But i think we'll need to wait just a little bit, going in our daily life and check later, let's see if things went well, or even better than expected, it'll be interesting to see a stronger Indonesia getting a bit more assertive.


In this SCS problem personally I dont wanna be us became a proxy for ausie or china, China move in SCS it dates early in the 50's since the kuomintang and kuocantang split the china and further when US loses in vietnam and move from subic...

Is not even our problem at all bro.. I agree with you, we dance with them smoothly but dont ever forget our judo move, just grab them, keep our friends close but your enemy closer


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

I'm proud to be an Indonesian!

A concept for new Strategic Sealift Vessel :


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> I'm proud to be an Indonesian!
> 
> A concept for new Strategic Sealift Vessel :
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Looking at those concept rendering and reality, we still lacking main gun, CIWS, and two remote station weapons along with opto tracker and radar tracking system


----------



## Nike

*What TNI reform?*

Editorial Board
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Wed, June 12, 2019 / 08:59 am




Indonesia's elite military unit Kopasus parade in formation during an exercise at a naval base in Cilegon, West Java province on October 3, 2015 in preparation for the 70th anniversary celebration of the Indonesian Armed Forces on October 5 to be led by Indonesian President Joko Widodo. (AFP/Romeo Gacad)
If the definition of civilian supremacy is a democratic system in which the military is under the control of an elected civilian authority, then Indonesia could fit the description well. First and foremost, the Indonesian Military (TNI) has been stripped of its social and political roles and the institution is now solely responsible for defending the country from foreign threats.

We no longer have military officers being given seats in the legislature or appointed leaders of government institutions — other than some defense-related posts. The TNI has also been separated from the National Police and has been put under the coordination of the Defense Ministry, which most of the time is led by civilian figures.

And only after 20 years, that seems like a major accomplishment. However, the alleged role of ex-members of the Army’s Special Forces (Kopassus) known as “Tim Mawar” (Rose Team) in instigating the May 22 riots indicates that the military is not done with us and that the institution will continue to loom large in politics for some time.

An exposé by _Tempo_ weekly published this week detailed the alleged roles of retired Kopassus personnel under Tim Mawar — which was also involved in the disappearance of pro-democracy activists in 1998 — in recruiting “professional” hoodlums and mobilizing them to wreak havoc during rallies to protest the General Elections Commission’s (KPU) announcement of incumbent President Joko “Jokowi” as the winner of the 2019 presidential election.

For TNI watchers, this is not much of a surprise as months leading up to the presidential election, the Army and especially Kopassus, for which Jokowi’s challenger Prabowo Subianto once served as commander, was roiled by division. The Army chief was reportedly forced to intervene to maintain unity within the corps, especially after former commanders pledged their support for Prabowo. Some former officers, such as ex-Kopassus commander Soenarko, went as far as procuring weapons to be used in postelection unrest, according to the police.

Even without knowing these facts, we got a sense of just how massive the role of former TNI members was in Prabowo’s political ambitions. Scores of retired generals held key positions within his official campaign team, with former TNI chief Djoko Santoso serving as chairman. With so many retired generals running a political operation, it is not hard to imagine that these people would treat the election as if it was military warfare, with intelligence gathering and covert operations being the modus operandi.

Jokowi decided to fight fire with fire and surrounded himself with high-profile retired generals such as Luhut Pandjaitan, Moeldoko and AM Hendropriyono, to manage his presidential campaign. Some apologists said that with three civilian presidents, BJ Habibie, Abdurrahman “Gus Dur” Wahid and Megawati Soekarnoputri failing to serve a full-term, Jokowi could be forgiven for hiring ex-military figures to secure his chance of winning.

As long as politicians don’t have confidence in building civilian institutions, we will continue to face problems like Tim Mawar.


----------



## Nike

Beberapa type H bakalan dipindahkan ke Hasanudin 

*Hercules A-1332 dan 35 Kru Skadron Udara 32 Pindah Rumah ke Skadron Udara 33 Makassar*

12 Juni 2019





Pesawat C-130H Hercules A-1332 TNI AU (all photos : TNI AU)

AIRSPACE REVIEW (angkasareview.com) – Satu unit pesawat C-130 Hercules nomor ekor A-1332 beserta 35 kru Skadron Udara 32 Wing 2 Lanud Abdulrachman Saleh, Malang, Jawa Timur dilepas kepindahannya ke rumah baru Skadron Udara 33 Wing 5 Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin di Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan.

Pelepasan dipimpin oleh Komandan Lanud Abdulrachman Saleh Marsma TNI Hesly Paat di taxiway Skadron Udara 32, Senin (10/6/2019).

Dengan kepindahan tersebut, maka A-1332 pun menjadi pesawat penghuni pertama Skadron Udara 33. Sementara Komandan Skadron Udara 32 Letkol Pnb Agus Rohimat yang ikut dalam rombongan tersebut, akan menjadi Komandan Skadron Udara 33 pertama.

Skadron Udara 33 sebagai skadron angkut berat di jajaran TNI AU rencananya akan diresmikan oleh KSAU Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna dalam beberapa hari mendatang.

Hesly Paat berpesan kepada seluruh anggotanya yang akan berpindah tugas, agar senantiasa memelihara semangat kerja dalam mendukung tugas-tugas yang menjadi tanggung jawab mereka.






”Sebagai pelopor di satuan baru, kalian harus membentuk mekanisme serta kultur kerja baru yang cepat, solid, dan profesional sebagai ciri khas skadron udara angkut berat di jajaran TNI AU,” ujarnya.

Dikutip dari siaran pers Penerangan Lanud Abdulrachman Saleh yang diterima Airspace Review, suasana haru mewarnai acara pelepasan kepindahan tersebut.

Usai berjabat tangan, 35 kru Skadron Udara 32 selanjutnya memasuki pesawat Hercules A-1332 yang telah siap mengantar sekaligus sebagai alutsista baru Skadron Udara 33.

C-130H Hercules A-1332 merupakan salah satu pesawat yang dibeli pemerintah Indonesia secara setengah hibah dari pemerintah Australia.

Pesawat yang sebelumnya dioperasikan oleh Angkatan Udara Australia (RAAF) itu tiba pertama kali di Lanud Abdulrahman Saleh, Malang pada 15 Desember 2014 dengan dipiloti oleh Mayor Pnb Subhan dan kopilot Kapten Pnb Fandi Pulungan serta Lettu Pnb Fahmi Aldila.

(AirSpaceNews)


----------



## Nike

*Perkuat Pertahanan Indonesia Timur, TNI AU Bangun 2 Skuadron*
Antara, CNN Indonesia
Kamis, 13/06/2019 07:59
Bagikan :




Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna mengaku akan memeprkuat pertahanan di Indonesia Timur. (CNN Indonesia/Adhi Wicaksono)




Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal Yuyu Sutisna mengaku akan membangun dua skuadron dan satu markas untuk memperkuat pertahanan udara Indonesia bagian timur.

Hal ini dalam rangka menindaklanjuti komitmen pembangunan pertahanan di wilayah timur Indonesia. TNI AU sendiri sudah membangun Korps AU III, TNI Angkatan Laut membangun Armada Laut III, begitu juga TNI Angkatan Darat.

*Lihat juga:*
Markas Satuan Baru TNI Disebut di Sekitar Area Kepulauan Riau "Nah, sebagai tindak lanjut dari itu kami akan menempatkan beberapa skuadron di wilayah timur, untuk yang pertama kita tempatkan satu skuadron pesawat angkut dalam hal ini TN 235 yang akan ditempatkan di Biak, kemudian kami akan meresmikan satu skuadron Hercules di Makassar, dan kami juga sekarang sedang membangun Markas Komando Korps AU III di Biak", ujar Yuyu, di Lapangan Udara (Lanud) Dominicus Dumatubun, Langgur, Maluku Tenggara, Rabu (13/6) dikutip dari Antara.



Dalam lawatan kerja itu, Yuyu menyatakan Lanud Dominicus Dumatubun Langgur milik TNI AU itu memiliki posisi strategis untuk pertahanan di wilayah timur Indonesia.

"Kami merasa bahwa Lanud Dumatubun milik TNI AU sangat strategis untuk pertahanan, karena dilihat dari segi geografis, selain itu juga apabila kita hadapkan dengan kondisi sekarang bahwa di sini dekat dari laut kepulauan III yang harus kita amankan, karena itu merupakan alur bebas baik dari segi laut maupun udara sehingga rawan akan pelanggaran", tuturnya.

*Lihat juga:*
Beda Pertahanan ala Jokowi dan Doktrin Lama Prabowo Itu, kata Yuyu, dibuktikan dalam peristiwa perebutan Irian Barat dari Belanda melalui Operasi Trikora. Pada saat itu, lanud dijadikan tempat untuk mendukung operasi.

Namun demikian, KSAU mengaku Lanud Damatubun belum bisa dibangun maksimal segera karena pembangunan pertahanan ada skala prioritasnya.

"Kami TNI sekarang lagi membangun ada lima pangkalan dengan proritas dan terintegrasi yang yakni di Natuna, Saumlaki, Biak, dan Morotai," katanya.

Lanud Dumatubun merupakan salah satu tempat yang menjadi rangkaian kunjungan kerja KSAU selama tiga hari di wilayah timur Indonesia. Tempat lainnya adalah Biak, Morotai, Kendari, dan Makassar.

*Lihat juga:*
TNI AU Boleh Bangun Fasilitas Pendukung di Bandara Hang Nadim Di tempat yang sama, Bupati Maluku Tenggara M. Thaher Hanubun menyebut Kepulauan Kei yang ada di wilayahnya, yang terletak diantara laut Arafura dan Laut banda serta berhadapan langsung dengan Australia, strategis untuk menjadi basis kekuatan pertahanan. Hal itu terjadi sejak perebutan Irian Barat dari Belanda.

"Kepulauan Kei pada massa itu mampu mengoperasikan dua bandara penting yaitu bandara Letvuan dan Lanud Dumatubun," kata dia.

https://m.cnnindonesia.com/nasional...anan-indonesia-timur-tni-au-bangun-2-skuadron


----------



## MacanJawa

JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Proses pembelian 11 pesawat Sukhoi masih tertahan di Kementerian Perdagangan (Kemendag) karena mekanisme imbal dagang antara Indonesia dan Rusia belum selesai. Indonesia membayar pembelian pesawat Sukhoi dengan uang dan imbal dagang. "Kalau antara saya dengan pabrik udah selesai. Kan sudah tanda tangan. Kontrak. Yang belum selesai adalah Kementerian Perdagangan. Karena ini kan pakai uang dengan pakai imbal dagang. 50 pakai uang 50 persen pakai imbal dagang," ujar Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu, di Kantor Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta, Rabu (12/6/2019). Baca juga: Mayora Diminta Bikin Pabrik di Rusia, Mendag Minta Sukhoi Bangun Pabrik di Indonesia "Artinya kita menjual karet, kelapa sawit, itu. Ini yang belum selesai. Kalau saya sih enggak ada masalah. Udah selesai. Tanda tangan kok. Udah salaman. Tinggal nunggu yang kedua aja tuh imbal dagang. Tinggal nunggu pesawatnya aja," lanjut dia. Saat ditanyai bagaimana perkembangan proses di Kementerian Perdagangan, Ryamizard mengatakan belum mengetahuinya. "Enggak tau saya, enggak nanya. Kalau pertanyaannya dengan pabrik dan saya mah baik-baik aja. Udah selesai kok, tanda tangan," lanjut dia. Baca juga: Kemendag Bantah Ada Intervensi AS dalam Pembelian Sukhoi Terkait imbal beli, Indonesia dan Rusia akan membuat kelompok kerja yang mengatur soal mekanisme dan komoditas apa saja yang termasuk dalam kesepakatan. Diketahui, Indonesia membeli 11 Sukhoi Su-35 dari Rusia seharga 1,14 milar dollar AS. Sementara itu, Indonesia menawarkan sejumlah komoditas kepada Rusia senilai 570 juta dollar AS. Saat ini, keduanya masih menyusun aturan main kelompok kerja itu. Namun, keduanya terkendala soal komoditas yang disepakati.

Artikel ini telah tayang di Kompas.com dengan judul "Menhan: Proses Beli 11 Sukhoi Terhambat karena Mekanisme Imbal Dagang dengan Rusia", https://nasional.kompas.com/read/20...erhambat-karena-mekanisme-imbal-dagang-dengan. 
Penulis : Rakhmat Nur Hakim
Editor : Diamanty Meiliana

SEDIH HUEHUEHEUEHEUEHEUHUE


----------



## GraveDigger388

MacanJawa said:


> JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Proses pembelian 11 pesawat Sukhoi masih tertahan di Kementerian Perdagangan (Kemendag) karena mekanisme imbal dagang antara Indonesia dan Rusia belum selesai. Indonesia membayar pembelian pesawat Sukhoi dengan uang dan imbal dagang. "Kalau antara saya dengan pabrik udah selesai. Kan sudah tanda tangan. Kontrak. Yang belum selesai adalah Kementerian Perdagangan. Karena ini kan pakai uang dengan pakai imbal dagang. 50 pakai uang 50 persen pakai imbal dagang," ujar Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu, di Kantor Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta, Rabu (12/6/2019). Baca juga: Mayora Diminta Bikin Pabrik di Rusia, Mendag Minta Sukhoi Bangun Pabrik di Indonesia "Artinya kita menjual karet, kelapa sawit, itu. Ini yang belum selesai. Kalau saya sih enggak ada masalah. Udah selesai. Tanda tangan kok. Udah salaman. Tinggal nunggu yang kedua aja tuh imbal dagang. Tinggal nunggu pesawatnya aja," lanjut dia. Saat ditanyai bagaimana perkembangan proses di Kementerian Perdagangan, Ryamizard mengatakan belum mengetahuinya. "Enggak tau saya, enggak nanya. Kalau pertanyaannya dengan pabrik dan saya mah baik-baik aja. Udah selesai kok, tanda tangan," lanjut dia. Baca juga: Kemendag Bantah Ada Intervensi AS dalam Pembelian Sukhoi Terkait imbal beli, Indonesia dan Rusia akan membuat kelompok kerja yang mengatur soal mekanisme dan komoditas apa saja yang termasuk dalam kesepakatan. Diketahui, Indonesia membeli 11 Sukhoi Su-35 dari Rusia seharga 1,14 milar dollar AS. Sementara itu, Indonesia menawarkan sejumlah komoditas kepada Rusia senilai 570 juta dollar AS. Saat ini, keduanya masih menyusun aturan main kelompok kerja itu. Namun, keduanya terkendala soal komoditas yang disepakati.
> 
> Artikel ini telah tayang di Kompas.com dengan judul "Menhan: Proses Beli 11 Sukhoi Terhambat karena Mekanisme Imbal Dagang dengan Rusia", https://nasional.kompas.com/read/20...erhambat-karena-mekanisme-imbal-dagang-dengan.
> Penulis : Rakhmat Nur Hakim
> Editor : Diamanty Meiliana
> 
> SEDIH HUEHUEHEUEHEUEHEUHUE




Can't bring myself to care


----------



## radialv

GraveDigger388 said:


> Can't bring myself to care


i do not care anymore


----------



## umigami

MacanJawa said:


> JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Proses pembelian 11 pesawat Sukhoi masih tertahan di Kementerian Perdagangan (Kemendag) karena mekanisme imbal dagang antara Indonesia dan Rusia belum selesai. Indonesia membayar pembelian pesawat Sukhoi dengan uang dan imbal dagang. "Kalau antara saya dengan pabrik udah selesai. Kan sudah tanda tangan. Kontrak. Yang belum selesai adalah Kementerian Perdagangan. Karena ini kan pakai uang dengan pakai imbal dagang. 50 pakai uang 50 persen pakai imbal dagang," ujar Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu, di Kantor Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta, Rabu (12/6/2019). Baca juga: Mayora Diminta Bikin Pabrik di Rusia, Mendag Minta Sukhoi Bangun Pabrik di Indonesia "Artinya kita menjual karet, kelapa sawit, itu. Ini yang belum selesai. Kalau saya sih enggak ada masalah. Udah selesai. Tanda tangan kok. Udah salaman. Tinggal nunggu yang kedua aja tuh imbal dagang. Tinggal nunggu pesawatnya aja," lanjut dia. Saat ditanyai bagaimana perkembangan proses di Kementerian Perdagangan, Ryamizard mengatakan belum mengetahuinya. "Enggak tau saya, enggak nanya. Kalau pertanyaannya dengan pabrik dan saya mah baik-baik aja. Udah selesai kok, tanda tangan," lanjut dia. Baca juga: Kemendag Bantah Ada Intervensi AS dalam Pembelian Sukhoi Terkait imbal beli, Indonesia dan Rusia akan membuat kelompok kerja yang mengatur soal mekanisme dan komoditas apa saja yang termasuk dalam kesepakatan. Diketahui, Indonesia membeli 11 Sukhoi Su-35 dari Rusia seharga 1,14 milar dollar AS. Sementara itu, Indonesia menawarkan sejumlah komoditas kepada Rusia senilai 570 juta dollar AS. Saat ini, keduanya masih menyusun aturan main kelompok kerja itu. Namun, keduanya terkendala soal komoditas yang disepakati.
> 
> Artikel ini telah tayang di Kompas.com dengan judul "Menhan: Proses Beli 11 Sukhoi Terhambat karena Mekanisme Imbal Dagang dengan Rusia", https://nasional.kompas.com/read/20...erhambat-karena-mekanisme-imbal-dagang-dengan.
> Penulis : Rakhmat Nur Hakim
> Editor : Diamanty Meiliana
> 
> SEDIH HUEHUEHEUEHEUEHEUHUE



My enthusiasm for this program has been long gone dude.
Para rusky fansboy silahkan berharap klo anda masih kuat sama "bantingan"nya...

Ane mulai menatap viper (dan mungkin f15x) ajah....


----------



## HellFireIndo

This Su-35 drama is pretty much like these cheap *** sinetron they air on TV, the story goes back and forth with no end in sight, and every news about it is always anticlimatic. This is just not worth it anymore man, even when they finally arrive, we can't be sure whether they would be a good investment and asset in the decades to come. Having a logistical burden as the prime strategic acquisition project of the MoD is a seriously wrong decision IMO, i just can't see the prospect of 11 Su-35s for the future of TNI-AU.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

US minta Indonesia buat beli produk mereka, soal pertahanan aja ya, yg pasti dilirik sih mesin pesawat GE CT7, hercules C130J, komponen avionik pendukung lainnya banyak dr honeywell, lalu ada lagi F 16V, missil sistem juga kedepan ada kode keras bakalan pake US punya termasuk utk AL dgn VLS universalnya, walaupun bukan prioritas.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> US minta Indonesia buat beli produk mereka, soal pertahanan aja ya, yg pasti dilirik sih mesin pesawat GE CT7, hercules C130J, komponen avionik pendukung lainnya banyak dr honeywell, lalu ada lagi F 16V, missil sistem juga kedepan ada kode keras bakalan pake US punya termasuk utk AL dgn VLS universalnya, walaupun bukan prioritas.


Banyak scale model KFX/IFX terpasang Meteor dan IRIS-T, itu kira-kira bagaimana kemungkinan "lanjut"nya? karena melihat tren mengarah pada Viper, sepertinya prioritas order adalah untuk AMRAAM dan Sidewinder kedepannya (atau malah ikut pakai AAM yang dikembangin Korsel?). Kalo masalah VLS, masih abu-abu apakah AL beneran segitu berani pakai Mk41 dan Mk56.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Banyak scale model KFX/IFX terpasang Meteor dan IRIS-T, itu kira-kira bagaimana kemungkinan "lanjut"nya? karena melihat tren mengarah pada Viper, sepertinya prioritas order adalah untuk AMRAAM dan Sidewinder kedepannya (atau malah ikut pakai AAM yang dikembangin Korsel?). Kalo masalah VLS, masih abu-abu apakah AL beneran segitu berani pakai Mk41 dan Mk56.



Pake Slyver kombo Aster/Mica kemahalan, juga urusan sawit bikin menkeu sama mendag agak sewot kalo pake barang Prancis ama Jerman.


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> Pake Slyver kombo Aster/Mica kemahalan, juga urusan sawit bikin menkeu sama mendag agak sewot kalo pake barang Prancis ama Jerman.


Ngapa nga kita jual dlm bentuk biodiesel atau biosolar ja ya....


----------



## Nike

barjo said:


> Ngapa nga kita jual dlm bentuk biodiesel atau biosolar ja ya....



Mau dijual dlm bentuk margarin, oleos, ato bio diesel juga bakalan diganjal disana. Greenpeace, leftist party , pengusaha bio oil Eropa plus issue pembabatan hutan, klop itu.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HellFireIndo

barjo said:


> Ngapa nga kita jual dlm bentuk biodiesel atau biosolar ja ya....


Alasan "Humanitarian" dari EU itu tidak lebih dari gimmick/embel-embel semata, karena pada akhirnya kebijakan mereka ini ya karena mereka proteksionis akan pasar komoditas pertanian di EU, yang mana minyak sawit itu sangat mendominasi karena kualitas dan kuantitasnya yang lebih baik dibanding produk cem sunflower oil. Ban kelapa sawit dengan alasan anti perusakan ekosistem itu cuma alasan pemanis, biar didukung bule liberal dan biar terlihat "holier'than-thou" aja.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

HellFireIndo said:


> Banyak scale model KFX/IFX terpasang Meteor dan IRIS-T, itu kira-kira bagaimana kemungkinan "lanjut"nya? karena melihat tren mengarah pada Viper, sepertinya prioritas order adalah untuk AMRAAM dan Sidewinder kedepannya (atau malah ikut pakai AAM yang dikembangin Korsel?). Kalo masalah VLS, masih abu-abu apakah AL beneran segitu berani pakai Mk41 dan Mk56.


AMRAAM 120 C7 plus AIM 9X memang bakal diperbanyak dengan tidak menutup kemungkinan akuisisi rudal jarak jauh dari udara ke permukaan LRASM.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Indonesian, Malaysian and Philippine Troops to Train for Possible Regional Ground Force

Ismira Lutfia Tisnadibrata
Jakarta
2019-06-12

View attachment 565060

Maj. Gen. Sisriadi, spokesman for the Indonesian military, answers during an event in Jakarta, June 12, 2019.
Courtesy of TNI media and information bureau

After starting coordinated air and sea patrols in recent years, Indonesia, Malaysia and the Philippines will launch joint ground exercises in August, in a counter-terrorism initiative that could see a regional force deployed in the southern Philippines one day, Indonesian officials said Wednesday.

The Indomalphi 2019 exercise will take place on Tarakan island in Indonesia’s North Kalimantan province and include trainings on shooting techniques and close-range combat, Indonesian military spokesman Maj. Gen. Sisriadi told BenarNews.

“Each country is expected to deploy a company of troops and five observers,” Sisraidi said Wednesday, referring to a military unit that typically consists of 80 to 150 soldiers and is usually commanded by a major or a captain.

“The exercise is aimed at improving joint operation capabilities in the land border areas, as part of efforts to anticipate transboundary crime and to create a deterrent effect to terrorism activities in border areas,” he said.

Delegations from the three Southeast Asian nations were attending a two-day meeting in Bali, starting Wednesday, to discuss a formal agreement on the trilateral land exercise, he said.

Ryamizard Ryacudu, Indonesia’s defense minister, said the monthlong exercise could potentially lead to the deployment of joint forces in the southern Philippines, which is still grappling with Islamic State-linked militants in remote areas of the Mindanao region.

“We are going to deal with [a] third-generation of terrorists, those who fought in the Middle East but have returned,” Ryamizard said in a news conference Wednesday. “Most of them are in Indonesia and the Philippines, and they are just traversing through Malaysia.”

He said the exercise would familiarize soldiers with field terrain.

“We need to establish grounds first with the officials and lawmakers,” he said. “We can’t just do that.”

The deployment of foreign troops in the southern Philippines would first require support from Filipino lawmakers and officials.

The 1987 Philippine Constitution specifies that “foreign military bases, troops, or facilities shall not be allowed in the Philippines except under a treaty duly concurred in by the Senate and, when the Congress so requires, ratified by a majority of the votes cast by the people in a national referendum held for that purpose, and recognized as a treaty by the other contracting State.”

In Kuala Lumpur, Malaysian officials declined to answer questions from BenarNews. Meanwhile, defense officials in Manila were not immediately available for comment because the Philippines was observing its Independence Day, a national holiday, on Wednesday.

Earlier this month, Ryamizard met with his Malaysian and Filipino counterparts on the sidelines of the Shangri-La Dialogue, an annual regional security meeting in Singapore, during which “they agreed to form a land [force] to combat terrorism,” Brig. Gen. Totok Sugiharto, the Indonesian Defense Ministry’s spokesman, told BenarNews.

“This is an escalated cooperation from the previous coordinated patrols to combat terrorism in the Philippines’ Sulu Sea,” Totok said, adding that during the exercise, the three nations would also be exchanging intelligence information about militants.

A regional military force would require “political decisions” from leaders of the three nations, a high-ranking defense ministry official told BenarNews, speaking on condition of anonymity.

“The process would not be simple,” he said. “That is why we call the maritime and air patrols coordinated patrols, instead of joint patrols, and we focus on securing the borders between the three countries.”

Looking to add joint ground patrols

The three nations began trilateral patrols in June 2017 after pro-IS militants launched a siege in the southern Philippine city of Marawi. Five months of fighting ended in October 2017 and killed at least 1,200 people, mostly militants, including the acknowledged Philippine IS leader, Isnilon Hapilon.

During his speech at this year's Shangri-La Dialogue on June 2, Ryamizard said Indonesia has proposed to conduct a coordinated patrol, which he conveyed in the same forum in 2015.

He indicated in the 2018 dialogue that the three neighboring countries were looking to add joint ground patrols to existing trilateral air and sea patrols targeting pro-IS militants in the region.

Indonesia also initiated the Our Eyes intelligence sharing platform, which ASEAN countries agreed in Singapore last year.

“The maritime, air and land military cooperation to anticipate ISIS fighters returnees from the Middle East are the implementation of the ‘Our Eyes’ initiative. Currently the trilateral cooperation is entering the phase for a joint [ground] exercise, which will be held in Tarakan, North Kalimantan after the troops held their own exercises in their respective countries,” Ryamizard said in his speech in Singapore, using another acronym for IS.

The Marawi fighting emboldened other Southeast Asian terror cells aligned with the Syria- and Iraq-based IS, according to analysts.

Among the 31,500 foreign fighters who had joined IS in Syria, about 800 came from Asia, including 400 from Indonesia, the largest Muslim-majority country, Ryamizard said on June 2, 2018, citing intelligence data from his government.

The three Southeast Asian nations were taking the security preparations just months after the United States and its allies announced the territorial defeat of the so-called Islamic State, which once controlled wide swaths of Iraq and Syria.

With the fall of the IS “caliphate” in Syria, officials of the Syrian Democratic Forces estimate that more than 12,000 foreign women and children are being held in camps in Syria alone, and about 1,000 foreign fighters are being held in the country’s prisons.

Many governments fear that welcoming back their battle-hardened citizens who fought for IS could pose a security threat.

During the battle of Marawi, Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte placed the entire southern region of Mindanao under martial law, in a bid to solve the biggest security crisis to hit the country in recent memory. But analysts have warned that former IS fighters could still penetrate the porous borders of the southern Philippines through Malaysia and across the Sulu Sea.

Duterte had publicly admitted that security forces may have underestimated the militants’ firepower, but relented to his defense officials who had asked for crucial intelligence help from the United States, the country's oldest military ally that he had earlier lambasted as he moved for closer ties instead with China and Russia.

A trilateral agreement on a possible regional military force carries a “psychological dimension” that could block “any trans-boundary security disturbance,” Mufti Makarim, an Indonesian military and security observer, told BenarNews.

“This agreement doesn’t mean that each country’s force can enter another country,” he said, “but it is more like they can coordinate when they conduct border patrols in their respective territories, so each country is aware that their neighbors are taking the same measures and are doing what is necessary to secure the borders.”

https://www.benarnews.org/english/news/indonesian/indonesia-militants-06122019153406.html


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Indonesia designates two Panther helicopters for anti-submarine operations

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - Jane's Navy International
13 June 2019





Then Indonesian Navy chief Admiral Ade Supandi at the commissioning ceremony of the service's first two Panther helicopters in 2017. Source: TNI-AL

Key Points:

Indonesia has designated two of its AS 565 Panther naval helicopters for anti-submarine warfare duties

Nine other airframes are currently being fitted for multimodal missions and will replace the service's fleet of ageing BO 105 helicopters

Only two of the Indonesian Navy's (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL's) 11 Airbus Helicopters AS 565MBe Panther helicopters are equipped for anti-submarine warfare (ASW) operations, a military source told Jane's on 11 June.

The rest of the helicopters in the fleet are currently being configured for multimodal operations, and will progressively replace the TNI-AL Naval Aviation Fleet's squadron of ageing BO 015 utility helicopters.

"In the future, the remaining nine helicopters might be installed with ASW equipment like the dipping-sonar, but for now, only two airframes in the fleet have been dedicated for ASW operations," the source said.

Indonesia ordered 11 new AS565 MBe Panther helicopters in 2014 as part of efforts to improve the TNI-AL's embarked aviation and ASW capabilities. According to information provided by Airbus Helicopters, the Panther variant that has been supplied to the TNI-AL has an increased maximum take-off weight over its predecessors, at 4,500 kg, compared with 4,300 kg for earlier versions of the AS 565.

The aircraft is equipped with two Safran Arriel 2N engines that have been optimised for 'hot and high' conditions, and enables the helicopter to reach a top speed of 165 kt and a range of 780 km. The aircraft is also equipped with Airbus Helicopter's latest-generation tail rotor and a four-axis autopilot to help reduce crew workload.

Under a collaboration agreement between Airbus Helicopters and state-owned Indonesian company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), all 11 airframes were delivered in the 'green' state to PTDI's facilities in Bandung where they received their service liveries, and underwent further outfitting, including installation of mission equipment. has designated two of its AS 565 Panther naval helicopters for anti-submarine warfare duties
Nine other airframes are currently being fitted for multimodal missions and will replace the service's fleet of ageing BO 105 helicopters

Only two of the Indonesian Navy's (Tentera Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL's) 11 Airbus Helicopters AS 565MBe Panther helicopters are equipped for anti-submarine warfare (ASW) operations, a military source told Jane's on 11 June.

The rest of the helicopters in the fleet are currently being configured for multimodal operations, and will progressively replace the TNI-AL Naval Aviation Fleet's squadron of ageing BO 015 utility helicopters.

"In the future, the remaining nine helicopters might be installed with ASW equipment like the dipping-sonar, but for now, only two airframes in the fleet have been dedicated for ASW operations," the source said.

Indonesia ordered 11 new AS565 MBe Panther helicopters in 2014 as part of efforts to improve the TNI-AL's embarked aviation and ASW capabilities. According to information provided by Airbus Helicopters, the Panther variant that has been supplied to the TNI-AL has an increased maximum take-off weight over its predecessors, at 4,500 kg, compared with 4,300 kg for earlier versions of the AS 565.

The aircraft is equipped with two Safran Arriel 2N engines that have been optimised for 'hot and high' conditions, and enables the helicopter to reach a top speed of 165 kt and a range of 780 km. The aircraft is also equipped with Airbus Helicopter's latest-generation tail rotor and a four-axis autopilot to help reduce crew workload.

Under a collaboration agreement between Airbus Helicopters and state-owned Indonesian company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), all 11 airframes were delivered in the 'green' state to PTDI's facilities in Bandung where they received their service liveries, and underwent further outfitting, including installation of mission equipment.

https://www.janes.com/article/89227...her-helicopters-for-anti-submarine-operations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

HellFireIndo said:


> Alasan "Humanitarian" dari EU itu tidak lebih dari gimmick/embel-embel semata, karena pada akhirnya kebijakan mereka ini ya karena mereka proteksionis akan pasar komoditas pertanian di EU, yang mana minyak sawit itu sangat mendominasi karena kualitas dan kuantitasnya yang lebih baik dibanding produk cem sunflower oil. Ban kelapa sawit dengan alasan anti perusakan ekosistem itu cuma alasan pemanis, biar didukung bule liberal dan biar terlihat "holier'than-thou" aja.


Biasa lah.... Mental hipster. Pretentious bingits...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> AMRAAM 120 C7 plus AIM 9X memang bakal diperbanyak dengan tidak menutup kemungkinan akuisisi rudal jarak jauh dari udara ke permukaan LRASM.


LRASM masih belum, katakanlah "_mass produce_" oleh AS, bisa dibilang masih dalam tahap pengembangan lebih lanjut. Apabila sesuatu masih belum _widespread_ di dalam militer AS sendiri, maka kemungkinan untuk eksport itu masih sangat lama, karena watak Yankees memang begitu.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> LRASM masih belum, katakanlah "_mass produce_" oleh AS, bisa dibilang masih dalam tahap pengembangan lebih lanjut. Apabila sesuatu masih belum _widespread_ di dalam militer AS sendiri, maka kemungkinan untuk eksport itu masih sangat lama, karena watak Yankees memang begitu.




Gak ada yg Ngomongin LRASM kok. Malah Patriot bisa jadi yg mungkin tembus


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> Gak ada yg Ngomongin LRASM kok. Malah Patriot bisa jadi yg mungkin tembus


I'm going for Patriot (and for the most extreme possibility : THAAD) for mobile SAM platform, it's very popular and widely available, not to mention it's relatively cheap. But then again, the NASAMS 2 business need to be cleared of first, we still don't know whether the Military will continue their acquisition program, or they will be just "another BTR-4M". I would prefer NASAMS to be a stationary SAM to complement Skyshield tho, as for the main mobile platform it have to be something else.

About the LRASM, i think it won't necessarily be a bad idea to consider them for future need of air launched AShM, as almost every other items are not much different from one another, just a modernized variant of 80s era subsonic sea-skimming AShM like the Exocet and Harpoon. With LRASM, i think there's a possibility of it giving us an advantage compared to other AShM, perhaps we should give it a try imo at least the air-launched variant. I am not really that well-read in guided missile technology, so perhaps my opinion doesn't carry much weight.


----------



## Chestnut

HellFireIndo said:


> I'm going for Patriot (and for the most extreme possibility : THAAD) for mobile SAM platform, it's very popular and widely available, not to mention it's relatively cheap. But then again, the NASAMS 2 business need to be cleared of first, we still don't know whether the Military will continue their acquisition program, or they will be just "another BTR-4M". I would prefer NASAMS to be a stationary SAM to complement Skyshield tho, as for the main mobile platform it have to be something else.
> 
> About the LRASM, i think it won't necessarily be a bad idea to consider them for future need of air launched AShM, as almost every other items are not much different from one another, just a modernized variant of 80s era subsonic sea-skimming AShM like the Exocet and Harpoon. With LRASM, i think there's a possibility of it giving us an advantage compared to other AShM, perhaps we should give it a try imo at least the air-launched variant. I am not really that well-read in guided missile technology, so perhaps my opinion doesn't carry much weight.



The battle is really going to be for either the SAMP/T against the MIM-104 Patriot. (Forget about THAAD, any country that has THAAD in it's border is operated by US crews.)

As China continues to develop and expand its presence in the SCS, the idea of a theater based SAM/ABM system are going to become a hot button issue for the MPR. The S-300/400 series of missiles aren't going to cut it with our current infrastructure being mostly US/EU. You'd more likely see a Pantsir-S1 operated by the marines than a S-300/400 network operated by the army.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Chestnut said:


> The battle is really going to be for either the SAMP/T against the MIM-104 Patriot. (Forget about THAAD, any country that has THAAD in it's border is operated by US crews.)


Shiet, pardon me that i forgot about the South Korean THAAD shenanigans, seems like the thing is not really just a defense product for sale, but apparently this stuff is part of US' containment strategy through their allied nations.



Chestnut said:


> As China continues to develop and expand its presence in the SCS, the idea of a theater based SAM/ABM system are going to become a hot button issue for the MPR. The S-300/400 series of missiles aren't going to cut it with our current infrastructure being mostly US/EU. You'd more likely see a Pantsir-S1 operated by the marines than a S-300/400 network operated by the army.


SAMP/T and Patriot are both good choices, but i feel that TNI would lean more towards SAMP/T, cause they already gone through a lot of deals with MBDA, and currently operate many of their products ranging from Mistral to the VL MICA and Exocet. I would infinitely prefers SAMP/T more than ground based VL MICA, and to some extent the Patriot, cause looking at the spec, seems like SAMP/T is more modern and is overall a better system duw to it's "better" Aster NT missiles and multirole capability, able to act as Field Air Defence on top of Area Air Defense capability, unlike Patriot which was build mostly for the latter only (for MEADS, i don't really know)

But before that, i think some deals for the Asters would be a good start, perhaps when somehow Iver be fitted with SYLVER i guess ?(i am fine with either Mk41 or Sylver). Of course the problem with MBDA choice would always be the cost, being usually more expensive as their products are often twice the price of American counterpart, but with a slight advantage of the ease of purchase and less political strings attached compared to US arms sales.

The like of JKGR kids would like to see a S400, but i'd like to say that it's a very low probability. Even in 1960s' dire situation, the Army still refuse to use any Russian weapons, when at that time the Navy and the Air Force's inventory were literally dominated by Russian weaponry. Knowing that, it's a no question that the Army would not accept the idea of buying and using Russian made strategic SAM when any other choice is available(but what if the Air Force got it instead?). For the Marines, Pantsir S1 as a tactical SAM would be good i guess, the Marines would happily accept the idea to continue to serve as a gudang senjata Rusia.


----------



## Soman45

About SAM at first i prefer the Patriot for our ARHANUD batt and our network system but recent years i'm just wondering about S-400 because this system selling is like hot-cake and i'm starting ask question why they prefer the S-400 system rather than Patriot is there any situation that we don't know so they prefer that system(even the Patriot user like Saudi Arabia)?and this doubt made me starting to think"well maybe if our armed forces have this S-400 system is not to bad".....Beberapa tahun yang lalu juga pernah tanya ke keluarga yang ada di Arhanud"Mas emang kita nggak tertarik sistem S-300 gitu?" dia jawab singkat "Mahal" LOL


----------



## HellFireIndo

Soman45 said:


> About SAM at first i prefer the Patriot for our ARHANUD batt and our network system but recent years i'm just wondering about S-400 because this system selling is like hot-cake and i'm starting ask question why they prefer the S-400 system rather than Patriot is there any situation that we don't know so they prefer that system(even the Patriot user like Saudi Arabia)?and this doubt made me starting to think"well maybe if our armed forces have this S-400 system is not to bad".....Beberapa tahun yang lalu juga pernah tanya ke keluarga yang ada di Arhanud"Mas emang kita nggak tertarik sistem S-300 gitu?" dia jawab singkat "Mahal" LOL


When even Turkey which have close ties with NATO got into trouble with the US for buying S400 and was threatened to be kicked out from F-35 program, imagine how much trouble Indonesia will get if it wanted S400 while at the same time wanted Viper?


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Baksos TNI AD di Papua

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 182

*16th Fighter Squadron of Roesmin Nurjadin Air Force Base*

*Our Fighting Falcon Nest*






























































aim.... 







Fox 2

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

Pt delima jaya karoseri MRAP APC

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## chandieka

Marine Rouge said:


> Pt delima jaya karoseri MRAP APC
> 
> View attachment 565437
> View attachment 565438
> View attachment 565439
> View attachment 565440



Ada info lebih lanjut ?


----------



## GraveDigger388

Marine Rouge said:


> Pt delima jaya karoseri MRAP APC
> 
> View attachment 565437
> View attachment 565438
> View attachment 565439
> View attachment 565440


Looks like Casspir.


----------



## Jatosint

Marine Rouge said:


> Pt delima jaya karoseri MRAP APC
> 
> View attachment 565437
> View attachment 565438
> View attachment 565439
> View attachment 565440



Eh..jendelanya cabin crewnya kenapa gede-gede banget


----------



## GraveDigger388

LunarSteam said:


> Eh..jendelanya cabin crewnya kenapa gede-gede banget


Tier 0 iteration...

Mudah-mudahan..


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Coba lihat di kandang, jangan2 ayam anda sudah bertelur...

Ini suaranya :

Blek blek blek blek blekooook blekook kok kok....


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2477225698963842

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Coba lihat di kandang, jangan2 ayam anda sudah bertelur...
> 
> Ini suaranya :
> 
> Blek blek blek blek blekooook blekook kok kok....
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


I see that one of the Apaches is with Longbow Radar. Is it ours?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Coba lihat di kandang, jangan2 ayam anda sudah bertelur...
> 
> Ini suaranya :
> 
> Blek blek blek blek blekooook blekook kok kok....
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


itu blackhawk TNI AD atau punya US ARMY yg lagi main buat latihan bareng?


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

mandala said:


> I see that one of the Apaches is with Longbow Radar. Is it ours?


Yes it is ours.



initial_d said:


> itu blackhawk TNI AD atau punya US ARMY yg lagi main buat latihan bareng?


Justru itu nggak jelas punya siapa soale photone kuecil banget, warna camo juga nggak jelas.



Marine Rouge said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2477225698963842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 565661


Itu Viper punya USAF nggak pakai CFT. Kalo yang bakal kita beli pakai CFT atau tidak ?


----------



## Soman45

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Itu Viper punya USAF nggak pakai CFT. Kalo yang bakal kita beli pakai CFT atau tidak ?


F-16 punya USAF nggak ada yang pake CFT kalo saya pernah baca itu karena perbedaan doktrin tapi F-16V bisa dipasang CFT


----------



## Ambalat

*PARIS: Viking Air wins launch order for CL-515 water bomber*




18 JUNE, 2019

SOURCE: FLIGHTGLOBAL.COM

BY: DOMINIC PERRY

PARIS

Viking Air has secured a launch order for its new-generation CL-515 water bomber from Indonesia, with *a seven-unit deal that also includes a single modernised CL-415EAF.*

Jakarta will acquire *four CL-515s in a "first responder" multimission configuration*, and *two examples delivered in a configuration optimised for aerial firefighting missions*. Deliveries are set for 2024. No value was disclosed for the transaction.

In addition, *the agreement provides for the enhancement of a CL-215 to the new CL-415 Enhanced Aerial Firefighter standard*.






_BillyPix_

Upgrade work is to be performed by Viking sister company Longview Aviation Services.

Although the agreement with Indonesia is a firm one, it still hinges on parent company Longview Aviation Capital approving the launch of production.

The CL-series programme was acquired by Longview from Bombardier in 2016.

"We are thrilled to welcome Indonesia as the first customer for this extraordinary aircraft," says David Curtis, chief executive of Longview Aviation Capital, describing the contract as a "major milestone" in bringing the twin-turboprop to market.

"The confidence of a sovereign government in our programme is matched by our own confidence in our ability to deliver this new aircraft platform to the world."

Curtis says it is nearing a decision on manufacturing and final assembly sites for the CL-515 and expects to "complete the remaining programme milestones in the near future".

https://www.flightglobal.com/news/a...ir-wins-launch-order-for-cl-515-water-459112/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

perpres kulakan buat beli destroyer sama fighter dlm jumlah besar yg susah pake dana cicilan kontrakan 

*Presiden Teken Perpres Pengadaan Alat Pertahanan-Keamanan Jangka Panjang*

19 Juni 2019





Jenis alutsista untuk kontrak jangka panjang ditetapkan oleh KKIP (photo : Chris Cavas)

*Jokowi Luncurkan Perpres Pengadaan Alat Pertahanan-Keamanan*

Jakarta, Gesuri.id - Presiden Jokowi telah menandatangani Peraturan Presiden (Perpres) Nomor 27 Tahun 2019 tentang Syarat dan Tata Cara Pengadaan Alat Peralatan Pertahanan dan Keamanan Produk Industri Pertahanan dengan Kontrak Jangka Panjang.

Hal itu untuk melaksanakan ketentuan Pasal 44 ayat (4) Undang-Undang Nomor 16 Tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan. Alat Peralatan Pertahanan dan Keamanan yang selanjutnya disebut Alpalhankam, menurut Perpres tersebut adalah segala alat perlengkapan untuk mendukung pertahanan negara serta keamanan dan ketertiban negara.

Disebutkan dalam Perpres tersebut, Industri Pertahanan menghasilkan Alpalhankam yang terdiri atas: 
a. alat utama sistem senjata; 
b. alat pendukung; dan 
c. alat perlengkapan.

“Pengadaan Alpalhankam sebagaimana dimaksud huruf a dilakukan dengan Kontrak Jangka Panjang,” bunyi Pasal 2 ayat (2) Perpres tersebut.

Sedangkan untuk pengadaan Alpalhankam sebagaimana dimaksud huruf b dan c, menurut Perpres ini, dilakukan dengan Kontrak Jangka Panjang jika memenuhi kriteria: a. digunakan sebagai alat material khusus Kepolisian Negara Republik Indonesia (Polri); dan b. digunakan sebagai alat utama dalam rangka melaksanakan tugas pokok kementerian dan/atau lembaga.

“Jenis produk Alpalhankam yang dilakukan dengan Kontrak Jangka Panjang ditetapkan oleh Ketua KKIP (Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan) dengan mempertimbangkan usulan pengguna melalui mekanisme pengambilan keputusan KKIP,” bunyi Pasal 2 ayat (4).

Selain Alpalhankam, menurut Perpres ini, pengadaan Alpalhankam dapat dilakukan dengan Kontrak Jangka Panjang sepanjang memenuhi kriteria: 
a. proses produksi lebih dari 1 (satu) tahun; 
b. memenuhi persyaratan operasional; 
c. memiliki spesifikasi teknis sama selama kurun waktu 5 (lima) tahun atau lebih; dan/atau 
d. bernilai strategis sesuai kebutuhan pengguna.

*Pengadaan*

Pengadaan Alpalhankam dengan Kontrak Jangka Panjang, menurut Perpres ini, harus memenuhi persyaratan: 
a. tercantum dalam Rencana Induk Pemenuhan Kebutuhan Alpalhankam yang ditetapkan oleh Ketua KKIP; 
b. dilakukan oleh Menteri (yang menyelenggarakan urusan pemerintahan di bidang pertahanan), menteri, atau pimpinan lembaga; dan 
c. dapat diproduksi oleh Industri Pertahanan.

“Pengadaan Alpalhankam untuk pertahanan negara dilakukan oleh Menteri, pengadaan Alpalhankam untuk keamanan dan ketertiban masyarakat dilakukan oleh menteri, Kepala Kepolisian Negara Republik Indonesia (Kapolri), atau pimpinan lembaga sesuai dengan ketentuan peraturan perundang-undangan,” bunyi Pasal 5 ayat (2) Perpres ini.

Disebutkan dalam Perpres ini, pengadaan Alpalhankam dengan Kontrak Jangka Panjang dilakukan dalam bentuk: 
a. pengadaan barang pemerintah; atau 
b. penugasan pemerintah.

Pengadaan barang pemerintah sebagaimana dimaksud dengan huruf a dilaksanakan sesuai dengan ketentuan peraturan perundang-undangan. Sementara penugasan pemerintah sebagaimana dimaksud dengan huruf b dapat digunakan untuk: 
a. Alpalhankam dengan tingkat kerahasiaan tinggi; 
b. penelitian dan pengembangan untuk prototipe Alpalhankam; dan/atau 
c. tahap lanjutan dari prototipe untuk menghasilkan produk yang siap untuk diproduksi massal (first article) Alpalhankam.

Selanjutnya pengendalian dan pengawasan Pengadaan Alpalhankam dengan Kontrak Jangka Panjang, menurut Perpres ini, dilaksanakan oleh Ketua Harian KKIP, yang diatur dengan Peraturan Menteri.

“Peraturan Presiden ini mulai berlaku pada tanggal diundangkan,” bunyi Pasal 12 Peraturan Presiden Nomor 27 Tahun 2019, yang telah diundangkan oleh Menteri Hukum dan HAM Yasonna H. Laoly pada 2 Mei 2019 itu.

(Gesuri)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HellFireIndo

Ambalat said:


> *PARIS: Viking Air wins launch order for CL-515 water bomber*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 JUNE, 2019
> 
> SOURCE: FLIGHTGLOBAL.COM
> 
> BY: DOMINIC PERRY
> 
> PARIS
> 
> Viking Air has secured a launch order for its new-generation CL-515 water bomber from Indonesia, with a seven-unit deal that also includes a single modernised CL-415EAF.
> 
> Jakarta will acquire four CL-515s in a "first responder" multimission configuration, and two examples delivered in a configuration optimised for aerial firefighting missions. Deliveries are set for 2024. No value was disclosed for the transaction.
> 
> In addition, the agreement provides for the enhancement of a CL-215 to the new CL-415 Enhanced Aerial Firefighter standard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _BillyPix_
> 
> Upgrade work is to be performed by Viking sister company Longview Aviation Services.
> 
> Although the agreement with Indonesia is a firm one, it still hinges on parent company Longview Aviation Capital approving the launch of production.
> 
> The CL-series programme was acquired by Longview from Bombardier in 2016.
> 
> "We are thrilled to welcome Indonesia as the first customer for this extraordinary aircraft," says David Curtis, chief executive of Longview Aviation Capital, describing the contract as a "major milestone" in bringing the twin-turboprop to market.
> 
> "The confidence of a sovereign government in our programme is matched by our own confidence in our ability to deliver this new aircraft platform to the world."
> 
> Curtis says it is nearing a decision on manufacturing and final assembly sites for the CL-515 and expects to "complete the remaining programme milestones in the near future".
> 
> https://www.flightglobal.com/news/a...ir-wins-launch-order-for-cl-515-water-459112/


So, it will be 4 CL-515? and what about the "seven unit deal"? sorry that i don't quite understand the sentence.


----------



## Ambalat

HellFireIndo said:


> So, it will be 4 CL-515? and what about the "seven unit deal"? sorry that i don't quite understand the sentence.



4 CL-515 ("first responder" multimission configuration)
2 CL-515 (optimised for aerial firefighting missions)
1 Modernised CL-415EAF (an upgraded CL-215)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## deadlast

Ambalat said:


> *PARIS: Viking Air wins launch order for CL-515 water bomber*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 JUNE, 2019
> 
> SOURCE: FLIGHTGLOBAL.COM
> 
> BY: DOMINIC PERRY
> 
> PARIS
> Viking Air has secured a launch order for its new-generation CL-515 water bomber from Indonesia, with *a seven-unit deal that also includes a single modernised CL-415EAF.*
> 
> Jakarta will acquire *four CL-515s in a "first responder" multimission configuration*, and *two examples delivered in a configuration optimised for aerial firefighting missions*. Deliveries are set for 2024. No value was disclosed for the transaction.
> 
> In addition, *the agreement provides for the enhancement of a CL-215 to the new CL-415 Enhanced Aerial Firefighter standard*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _BillyPix_
> 
> Upgrade work is to be performed by Viking sister company Longview Aviation Services.
> 
> Although the agreement with Indonesia is a firm one, it still hinges on parent company Longview Aviation Capital approving the launch of production.
> 
> The CL-series programme was acquired by Longview from Bombardier in 2016.
> 
> "We are thrilled to welcome Indonesia as the first customer for this extraordinary aircraft," says David Curtis, chief executive of Longview Aviation Capital, describing the contract as a "major milestone" in bringing the twin-turboprop to market.
> 
> "The confidence of a sovereign government in our programme is matched by our own confidence in our ability to deliver this new aircraft platform to the world."
> 
> Curtis says it is nearing a decision on manufacturing and final assembly sites for the CL-515 and expects to "complete the remaining programme milestones in the near future".
> 
> https://www.flightglobal.com/news/a...ir-wins-launch-order-for-cl-515-water-459112/





Ambalat said:


> 4 CL-515 ("first responder" multimission configuration)
> 2 CL-515 (optimised for aerial firefighting missions)
> 1 Modernised CL-415EAF (an upgraded CL-215)



Any news about the operator yet? Is it going to be used on a new air force squadron or the usual, owned by air force but used for BNPB/BASARNAS (BNPP) mission like Bo-105, AW139 & AS365 Dauphin?



Marine Rouge said:


> perpres kulakan buat beli destroyer sama fighter dlm jumlah besar yg susah pake dana cicilan kontrakan
> 
> *Presiden Teken Perpres Pengadaan Alat Pertahanan-Keamanan Jangka Panjang*
> 
> 19 Juni 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenis alutsista untuk kontrak jangka panjang ditetapkan oleh KKIP (photo : Chris Cavas)
> 
> *Jokowi Luncurkan Perpres Pengadaan Alat Pertahanan-Keamanan*
> 
> Jakarta, Gesuri.id - Presiden Jokowi telah menandatangani Peraturan Presiden (Perpres) Nomor 27 Tahun 2019 tentang Syarat dan Tata Cara Pengadaan Alat Peralatan Pertahanan dan Keamanan Produk Industri Pertahanan dengan Kontrak Jangka Panjang.
> 
> Hal itu untuk melaksanakan ketentuan Pasal 44 ayat (4) Undang-Undang Nomor 16 Tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan. Alat Peralatan Pertahanan dan Keamanan yang selanjutnya disebut Alpalhankam, menurut Perpres tersebut adalah segala alat perlengkapan untuk mendukung pertahanan negara serta keamanan dan ketertiban negara.
> 
> Disebutkan dalam Perpres tersebut, Industri Pertahanan menghasilkan Alpalhankam yang terdiri atas:
> a. alat utama sistem senjata;
> b. alat pendukung; dan
> c. alat perlengkapan.
> 
> “Pengadaan Alpalhankam sebagaimana dimaksud huruf a dilakukan dengan Kontrak Jangka Panjang,” bunyi Pasal 2 ayat (2) Perpres tersebut.
> 
> Sedangkan untuk pengadaan Alpalhankam sebagaimana dimaksud huruf b dan c, menurut Perpres ini, dilakukan dengan Kontrak Jangka Panjang jika memenuhi kriteria: a. digunakan sebagai alat material khusus Kepolisian Negara Republik Indonesia (Polri); dan b. digunakan sebagai alat utama dalam rangka melaksanakan tugas pokok kementerian dan/atau lembaga.
> 
> “Jenis produk Alpalhankam yang dilakukan dengan Kontrak Jangka Panjang ditetapkan oleh Ketua KKIP (Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan) dengan mempertimbangkan usulan pengguna melalui mekanisme pengambilan keputusan KKIP,” bunyi Pasal 2 ayat (4).
> 
> Selain Alpalhankam, menurut Perpres ini, pengadaan Alpalhankam dapat dilakukan dengan Kontrak Jangka Panjang sepanjang memenuhi kriteria:
> a. proses produksi lebih dari 1 (satu) tahun;
> b. memenuhi persyaratan operasional;
> c. memiliki spesifikasi teknis sama selama kurun waktu 5 (lima) tahun atau lebih; dan/atau
> d. bernilai strategis sesuai kebutuhan pengguna.
> 
> *Pengadaan*
> 
> Pengadaan Alpalhankam dengan Kontrak Jangka Panjang, menurut Perpres ini, harus memenuhi persyaratan:
> a. tercantum dalam Rencana Induk Pemenuhan Kebutuhan Alpalhankam yang ditetapkan oleh Ketua KKIP;
> b. dilakukan oleh Menteri (yang menyelenggarakan urusan pemerintahan di bidang pertahanan), menteri, atau pimpinan lembaga; dan
> c. dapat diproduksi oleh Industri Pertahanan.
> 
> “Pengadaan Alpalhankam untuk pertahanan negara dilakukan oleh Menteri, pengadaan Alpalhankam untuk keamanan dan ketertiban masyarakat dilakukan oleh menteri, Kepala Kepolisian Negara Republik Indonesia (Kapolri), atau pimpinan lembaga sesuai dengan ketentuan peraturan perundang-undangan,” bunyi Pasal 5 ayat (2) Perpres ini.
> 
> Disebutkan dalam Perpres ini, pengadaan Alpalhankam dengan Kontrak Jangka Panjang dilakukan dalam bentuk:
> a. pengadaan barang pemerintah; atau
> b. penugasan pemerintah.
> 
> Pengadaan barang pemerintah sebagaimana dimaksud dengan huruf a dilaksanakan sesuai dengan ketentuan peraturan perundang-undangan. Sementara penugasan pemerintah sebagaimana dimaksud dengan huruf b dapat digunakan untuk:
> a. Alpalhankam dengan tingkat kerahasiaan tinggi;
> b. penelitian dan pengembangan untuk prototipe Alpalhankam; dan/atau
> c. tahap lanjutan dari prototipe untuk menghasilkan produk yang siap untuk diproduksi massal (first article) Alpalhankam.
> 
> Selanjutnya pengendalian dan pengawasan Pengadaan Alpalhankam dengan Kontrak Jangka Panjang, menurut Perpres ini, dilaksanakan oleh Ketua Harian KKIP, yang diatur dengan Peraturan Menteri.
> 
> “Peraturan Presiden ini mulai berlaku pada tanggal diundangkan,” bunyi Pasal 12 Peraturan Presiden Nomor 27 Tahun 2019, yang telah diundangkan oleh Menteri Hukum dan HAM Yasonna H. Laoly pada 2 Mei 2019 itu.
> 
> (Gesuri)


Yep, finally a law to regulate multi-years defence procurement, noting the price of aerial and naval asset that could easily reach billions of dollar, a year of TNI's procurement budget would not be able to afford most of asset and quantity that they want.


----------



## Ambalat

deadlast said:


> Any news about the operator yet? Is it going to be used on a new air force squadron or the usual, owned by air force but used for BNPB/BASARNAS (BNPP) mission like Bo-105, AW139 & AS365 Dauphin?



From what I've read from here:
https://www.mylesat.com/2019/03/19/...beli-6-unit-pesawat-pemadam-kebakaran-cl-415/

The aircrafts will be based in SkU16 in Pekanbaru and will be operated by Air Force.


----------



## umigami

Marine Rouge said:


> perpres kulakan buat beli destroyer sama fighter dlm jumlah besar yg susah pake dana cicilan kontrakan
> 
> *Presiden Teken Perpres Pengadaan Alat Pertahanan-Keamanan Jangka Panjang*
> 
> 19 Juni 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenis alutsista untuk kontrak jangka panjang ditetapkan oleh KKIP (photo : Chris Cavas)
> 
> *Jokowi Luncurkan Perpres Pengadaan Alat Pertahanan-Keamanan*
> 
> Jakarta, Gesuri.id - Presiden Jokowi telah menandatangani Peraturan Presiden (Perpres) Nomor 27 Tahun 2019 tentang Syarat dan Tata Cara Pengadaan Alat Peralatan Pertahanan dan Keamanan Produk Industri Pertahanan dengan Kontrak Jangka Panjang.
> 
> Hal itu untuk melaksanakan ketentuan Pasal 44 ayat (4) Undang-Undang Nomor 16 Tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan. Alat Peralatan Pertahanan dan Keamanan yang selanjutnya disebut Alpalhankam, menurut Perpres tersebut adalah segala alat perlengkapan untuk mendukung pertahanan negara serta keamanan dan ketertiban negara.
> 
> Disebutkan dalam Perpres tersebut, Industri Pertahanan menghasilkan Alpalhankam yang terdiri atas:
> a. alat utama sistem senjata;
> b. alat pendukung; dan
> c. alat perlengkapan.
> 
> “Pengadaan Alpalhankam sebagaimana dimaksud huruf a dilakukan dengan Kontrak Jangka Panjang,” bunyi Pasal 2 ayat (2) Perpres tersebut.
> 
> Sedangkan untuk pengadaan Alpalhankam sebagaimana dimaksud huruf b dan c, menurut Perpres ini, dilakukan dengan Kontrak Jangka Panjang jika memenuhi kriteria: a. digunakan sebagai alat material khusus Kepolisian Negara Republik Indonesia (Polri); dan b. digunakan sebagai alat utama dalam rangka melaksanakan tugas pokok kementerian dan/atau lembaga.
> 
> “Jenis produk Alpalhankam yang dilakukan dengan Kontrak Jangka Panjang ditetapkan oleh Ketua KKIP (Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan) dengan mempertimbangkan usulan pengguna melalui mekanisme pengambilan keputusan KKIP,” bunyi Pasal 2 ayat (4).
> 
> Selain Alpalhankam, menurut Perpres ini, pengadaan Alpalhankam dapat dilakukan dengan Kontrak Jangka Panjang sepanjang memenuhi kriteria:
> a. proses produksi lebih dari 1 (satu) tahun;
> b. memenuhi persyaratan operasional;
> c. memiliki spesifikasi teknis sama selama kurun waktu 5 (lima) tahun atau lebih; dan/atau
> d. bernilai strategis sesuai kebutuhan pengguna.
> 
> *Pengadaan*
> 
> Pengadaan Alpalhankam dengan Kontrak Jangka Panjang, menurut Perpres ini, harus memenuhi persyaratan:
> a. tercantum dalam Rencana Induk Pemenuhan Kebutuhan Alpalhankam yang ditetapkan oleh Ketua KKIP;
> b. dilakukan oleh Menteri (yang menyelenggarakan urusan pemerintahan di bidang pertahanan), menteri, atau pimpinan lembaga; dan
> c. dapat diproduksi oleh Industri Pertahanan.
> 
> “Pengadaan Alpalhankam untuk pertahanan negara dilakukan oleh Menteri, pengadaan Alpalhankam untuk keamanan dan ketertiban masyarakat dilakukan oleh menteri, Kepala Kepolisian Negara Republik Indonesia (Kapolri), atau pimpinan lembaga sesuai dengan ketentuan peraturan perundang-undangan,” bunyi Pasal 5 ayat (2) Perpres ini.
> 
> Disebutkan dalam Perpres ini, pengadaan Alpalhankam dengan Kontrak Jangka Panjang dilakukan dalam bentuk:
> a. pengadaan barang pemerintah; atau
> b. penugasan pemerintah.
> 
> Pengadaan barang pemerintah sebagaimana dimaksud dengan huruf a dilaksanakan sesuai dengan ketentuan peraturan perundang-undangan. Sementara penugasan pemerintah sebagaimana dimaksud dengan huruf b dapat digunakan untuk:
> a. Alpalhankam dengan tingkat kerahasiaan tinggi;
> b. penelitian dan pengembangan untuk prototipe Alpalhankam; dan/atau
> c. tahap lanjutan dari prototipe untuk menghasilkan produk yang siap untuk diproduksi massal (first article) Alpalhankam.
> 
> Selanjutnya pengendalian dan pengawasan Pengadaan Alpalhankam dengan Kontrak Jangka Panjang, menurut Perpres ini, dilaksanakan oleh Ketua Harian KKIP, yang diatur dengan Peraturan Menteri.
> 
> “Peraturan Presiden ini mulai berlaku pada tanggal diundangkan,” bunyi Pasal 12 Peraturan Presiden Nomor 27 Tahun 2019, yang telah diundangkan oleh Menteri Hukum dan HAM Yasonna H. Laoly pada 2 Mei 2019 itu.
> 
> (Gesuri)



Is this could be the end of "ngeteng" system?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chandieka

umigami said:


> Is this could be the end of "ngeteng" system?


maybe...

So rather than 3 to 5-year procurement, it'll be like 5 to 8-year long procurement hence more budget accumulate over time but take time to procure it.


jdi kalo mau beli kapal/pesawat pas dapet udh full equipt with all the "Jeroan" lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia introduces long-term contracting guidelines*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Industry
17 June 2019
Follow

RSS


Indonesia has introduced regulations to encourage the government to award long-term contracts to local defence companies, with the aim to support indigenous capability development.

The "terms and procedures for the procurement of defence and security products on long-term contracts" came into effect in May and applies to the production of defence platforms, as well as components and subsystems.

The directive states that long-term contracts for specific products can be awarded if the arrangement fulfils several criteria.

These include long-term requirements within the Indonesian armed forces, an expectation that manufacturing will last at least one year, that the product will continue to meet operational requirements, and that the product's technical specifications will not change for at least five years.
https://www.janes.com/article/89325/indonesia-introduces-long-term-contracting-guidelines

This just show how backward us when talking about procurement programme of weapon systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> *Indonesia introduces long-term contracting guidelines*
> *Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Industry
> 17 June 2019
> Follow
> 
> RSS
> 
> 
> Indonesia has introduced regulations to encourage the government to award long-term contracts to local defence companies, with the aim to support indigenous capability development.
> 
> The "terms and procedures for the procurement of defence and security products on long-term contracts" came into effect in May and applies to the production of defence platforms, as well as components and subsystems.
> 
> The directive states that long-term contracts for specific products can be awarded if the arrangement fulfils several criteria.
> 
> These include long-term requirements within the Indonesian armed forces, an expectation that manufacturing will last at least one year, that the product will continue to meet operational requirements, and that the product's technical specifications will not change for at least five years.
> https://www.janes.com/article/89325/indonesia-introduces-long-term-contracting-guidelines
> 
> This just show how backward us when talking about procurement programme of weapon systems


Bureaucratic problem as always, still in better shape than a sudden change in sensor and CMS spec imo. It's better to cheer that we already realized the fact that we often have poor record in weapon acquisition due to long-term budget allocation not being regulated by the law and now working to fix it. But now there's a fine guideline of how the state could fund an acquisition/procurement program in the long-term rather than simply allocating whatever left in the TNI's budget that exact same year, causing many incomplete contracts (Golden Eagle?) and inconsistent payment (KFX/IFX?).

Well, the Military and DoD now could have some relief that they now have more flexibility in procuring things in the long-term, while before it's....yeah, not great, not terrible. So, perhaps they are gearing up for some serious stuffs in MEF 3? idk i suppose that they are preparing for some strategic investment, to get all the Big Fish in their wishlist?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Kemhan Dapat Tambahan Anggaran Rp 17,5 Triliun*



*Menjadi Rp 126,5 triliun untuk 2020*

*Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu bersama Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto saat rapat kerja dengan Komisi I DPR RI. [Foto/SINDOnews] ♣

K*ementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) bakal mendapatkan tambahan anggaran sekitar Rp 17,5 triliun. Kepastian itu didapatkan dalam rapat bersama Komisi I soal anggaran kerja tahun 2020 di Ruang Komisi I DPR, Senayan, Jakarta, Rabu (19/6/2019).

Sekjen Kemhan Laksamana Muda TNI Agus Setiadji mengatakan, pagu indikatif 2020 sekitar Rp 126,5 triliun. Naik sekitar Rp 17,5 triliun dari 2019 sebesar Rp 108 triliun. ”_Anggaran yang kita ajukan Rp 126,5 triliun untuk 2020, dan alhamdulillah disetujui oleh Komisi I,_” ujar Agus Setiadji kepada wartawan usai rapat tertutup.

Agus mengatakan bahwa anggaran tersebut dialokasikan untuk Mabes TNI, Kemhan, dan tiga matra AD, AL dan AU. Salah satunya untuk pengadaan alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista), serta untuk kebutuhan bela negara. ”Kenaikan utama adalah untuk sumber daya manusia. Dalam hal ini juga untuk pendidikan latihan, kemudian alutsista, dan untuk di Kemhan otomatis sesuai prioritas kita adalah untuk bela negara,”paparnya.

Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto menambahkan, dari kenaikan anggaran sekitar Rp 17,5 triliun itu, sebesar Rp 1,9 triliun untuk pengembangan organisasi baru yaitu Koopsus TNI sebesar Rp 1,9 triliun. Sekitar Rp 3,4 triliun akan digunakan untuk modernisasi alutsista, nonalusista, sarana dan prasarana Matra Darat. Sedangkan untuk Angkatan Laut mendapatkan jatah Rp 2,8 triliun. ”_Ini juga hal yang sama untuk modernisasi alutsista, nonalusista dan sarpras matralaut,_” katanya.

Sementara untuk Angkatan Udara mendapatkan jatah Rp 3,9 triliun untuk merealisasikan alusista, nonalusista dan sarpras Matra Udara.

”_Jadi total Rp 17 triliun mudah-mudahan akan dibahas sesuai pagu indikatif nanti keluarnya untuk pembangunan khususnya adalah wilayah bagian timur,_” katanya. (*sco*)

* ✈ sindonews 
*

If realized, Armed forces will get around 8.9 billion US dollar funds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

I think cl 515 / 415 is a good choice for Indonesia. Cl 515 can do "bombing" more accurately because of their low flying capability, and it can do more "bolak-balik" hence more water volume got poured. Jet powered water bombing aircraft (example: beriev) not as effective as cl 415 actually..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jatosint

Erghhh, kenapa dan apa urgensinya ya dispenad bikin seragam sendiri?


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> *Kemhan Dapat Tambahan Anggaran Rp 17,5 Triliun*
> 
> 
> 
> *Menjadi Rp 126,5 triliun untuk 2020*
> 
> *Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu bersama Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto saat rapat kerja dengan Komisi I DPR RI. [Foto/SINDOnews] ♣
> 
> K*ementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) bakal mendapatkan tambahan anggaran sekitar Rp 17,5 triliun. Kepastian itu didapatkan dalam rapat bersama Komisi I soal anggaran kerja tahun 2020 di Ruang Komisi I DPR, Senayan, Jakarta, Rabu (19/6/2019).
> 
> Sekjen Kemhan Laksamana Muda TNI Agus Setiadji mengatakan, pagu indikatif 2020 sekitar Rp 126,5 triliun. Naik sekitar Rp 17,5 triliun dari 2019 sebesar Rp 108 triliun. ”_Anggaran yang kita ajukan Rp 126,5 triliun untuk 2020, dan alhamdulillah disetujui oleh Komisi I,_” ujar Agus Setiadji kepada wartawan usai rapat tertutup.
> 
> Agus mengatakan bahwa anggaran tersebut dialokasikan untuk Mabes TNI, Kemhan, dan tiga matra AD, AL dan AU. Salah satunya untuk pengadaan alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista), serta untuk kebutuhan bela negara. ”Kenaikan utama adalah untuk sumber daya manusia. Dalam hal ini juga untuk pendidikan latihan, kemudian alutsista, dan untuk di Kemhan otomatis sesuai prioritas kita adalah untuk bela negara,”paparnya.
> 
> Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto menambahkan, dari kenaikan anggaran sekitar Rp 17,5 triliun itu, sebesar Rp 1,9 triliun untuk pengembangan organisasi baru yaitu Koopsus TNI sebesar Rp 1,9 triliun. Sekitar Rp 3,4 triliun akan digunakan untuk modernisasi alutsista, nonalusista, sarana dan prasarana Matra Darat. Sedangkan untuk Angkatan Laut mendapatkan jatah Rp 2,8 triliun. ”_Ini juga hal yang sama untuk modernisasi alutsista, nonalusista dan sarpras matralaut,_” katanya.
> 
> Sementara untuk Angkatan Udara mendapatkan jatah Rp 3,9 triliun untuk merealisasikan alusista, nonalusista dan sarpras Matra Udara.
> 
> ”_Jadi total Rp 17 triliun mudah-mudahan akan dibahas sesuai pagu indikatif nanti keluarnya untuk pembangunan khususnya adalah wilayah bagian timur,_” katanya. (*sco*)
> 
> * ✈ sindonews
> *
> 
> If realized, Armed forces will get around 8.9 billion US dollar funds


Ibarat dah akad mas kawin ngutang wkwkwkwkwk


----------



## rondo.royal2

Di group FB maxdefense . ada design LPD baru pt PAL untuk pinoy . ada sonar oto melara dll ...


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

LunarSteam said:


> Erghhh, kenapa dan apa urgensinya ya dispenad bikin seragam sendiri?


Warna seragamnya dispenad seperti warna seragam polri ya ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

19-JUNE-2019. First Cutting ceremony of 40m Patrol Vessel (PC-40) built in PT. Caputra Mitra Sejati for Indonesian NAVY. These vessels are the 39th & 40th unit built under compliance of BV-Classification Rules for the NAVY.






_https://www.facebook.com/BVI.M.and.O/_

PT.PAL OPV & New LPD scale models shown at Naval Defense Philippines 2019 event.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

*Target KSAU Setelah Alutsista Ditambah: Cetak 52 Penerbang per Tahun*
*Ristu Hanafi* - detikNews




Foto: Tim aerobatik TNI AU Jupiter Aerobatic Team (JAT). (Dok. Tim JAT)
*Sleman *- Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Udara (KSAU), Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna, berharap TNI AU setiap tahun mampu mencetak minimal 52 penerbang. Hal itu untuk memenuhi kebutuhan seiring dengan penambahan alutsista.

"Saya berharap setiap tahun tak kurang dari 52 penerbang yang dicetak dari setiap angkatan," kata Yuyu di sela acara Tupdik dan Wisuda Sarjana Taruna Tk.IV 2019 Akademi Angkatan Udara (AAU) di Gedung Sabang Merauke (GSM) Kampus AAU, Yogyakarta, Kamis (20/6/2019).

Yuyu menjelaskan, kebutuhan penerbang TNI AU sudah hitung sampai renstra keempat yang akan dimulai tahun 2020-2024. "Saat ini berada di akhir renstra ketiga, tak hanya penerbang, tapi juga teknisi, pendukung, semuanya kita hitung," ujarnya.

"Dengan penambahan alutsista, banyak pengadaan alutsista di renstra ketiga ini, pesawat tempur, pesawat angkut, helikopter, rudal, pesawat tanpa awak, itu akan tiba mulai 2021 awal. Penambahan personel sudah kita perhitungkan," lanjutnya. 

*Baca juga: *Balon Udara Liar Juga Ganggu Latihan Sekbang Lanud Adisutjipto

Yuyu menambahkan, terkait wisuda sarjana Taruna Tk IV ini, dia mengingatkan bahwa tantangan bagi TNI AU ke depan semakin kompleks seiring dengan perkembangan di bidang teknologi, sumber daya dan peralatan yang semakin canggih.

"Harus dijawab dengan kualitas pendidikan yang memadai. Sehingga alutsista bisa diawaki SDM yang memadai," kata Yuyu.

"Tantangan revolusi industri perlu diantispiasi dengan sebaik mungkin, terlebih AU, pesawat tempur sudah generasi terbaru, harus lebih meningkatkan kualitas pendidikan dan mengarahkan ke tantangan tersebut, buka lagi program yang normatif," sambungnya.

*Baca juga: *KSAU Resmikan 2 Skadron Baru di Wilayah Timur Indonesia

Dalam wisuda ini, AAU meluluskan 99 orang sarjana bergelar Sarjana Terapan Pertahanan dari 3 program studi, yakni studi Aeronautika Pertahanan, Elektronika Pertahanan, dan Teknik Manajemen Industri Pertahanan. Seluruhnya lulus dan 15 di antaranya berpredikat cumlaude.

"Lulusan tahun ini jauh lebih baik peningkatannya dibandingkan tahun-tahun lalu. Lulusan 2019 ini insyaallah dilantik bapak presiden menjadi letnan dua pada 16 Juli di Jakarta, mudah-mudahan mereka bisa mengisi organisasi di AU dan menjawab tantangan yang akan dihadapi AU ke depan," imbuhnya. *(mbr/mbr)

Additional 52 new pilots per annual is needed by our air force.

All equipments including fighters, helicopters, drones, missiles, transport aircrafts will arrive starting from 2021.
*

My prediction :

Arrival of equipment = 2021 to 2025
Year from now 2019 to 2025 = 2025 - 2019 = 6 years

52 = 12 + 16 + 24

24 pilots x 6 years = 144 new pilots
16 pilots x 6 years = 96 new pilots
12 pilots x 6 years = 72 new pilots

Transport aircraft needs 3 crews (pilot, co-pilot and navigators)

Each transport aircraft will be served by 3 crews multiply with 3 shifts a day.

72 pilots divided by (3 x 3 = 9) pilots per aircraft equals to 8 transport aircraft.

Each Helicopter needs 2 crews (pilot and co-pilot) per shift and there will be 3 shifts a day.

Thus each helicopters needs 6 pilots.

96 pilots divided by 6 pilots per helicopter equal to 16 helicopters.

Each fighter needs minimum 1 pilot per shift and there will be 3 shift a day.

1 pilot x 3 shift = 3 pilots a day.

144 pilots divided with 3 pilots equals to 48 fighters aircraft.

Conclusion :

Our Air Force will have additional 8 new transport aircrafts, 16 new helicopters, 48 new fighters.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

pr1v4t33r said:


> PT.PAL OPV & New LPD scale models shown at Naval Defense Philippines 2019 event.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Mr. Woof Woof said:


>


What's the spec requirement for the OPV?


----------



## Nike

BNPB brought this beast from Russia

https://www.indomiliter.com/mt-lbu-gpm-10-kendaraan-lapis-baja-amfibi-pemadam-kebakaran/#more-69720

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

__ https://www.facebook.com/





        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## UMNOPutra

Any news or progres regarding your "ambition" to take over flight control over Riau islands and Natuna from Singapore by the end of 2019?


----------



## HellFireIndo

UMNOPutra said:


> Any news or progres regarding your "ambition" to take over flight control over Riau islands and Natuna from Singapore by the end of 2019?


WTF you again?!?



pr1v4t33r said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


The Navy and DoD should prioritize the follow up order for these sexy beasts, or even go with the plan to standardize them along with the smaller Sigma corvette as our prime ship model to replace all the frigates and corvettes that soon will be retired.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

HellFireIndo said:


> WTF you again?!?
> 
> 
> The Navy and DoD should prioritize the follow up order for these sexy beasts, or even go with the plan to standardize them along with the smaller Sigma corvette as our prime ship model to replace all the frigates and corvettes that soon will be retired.


Sensor, we need indiginous ship's sensors builder, radar (i/j, X band), ecm/esm, FLIR, integrated com, and many things...

If not, we build ship in the cost of two for just one ship


----------



## Kejora

HellFireIndo said:


> WTF you again?!?
> 
> 
> The Navy and DoD should prioritize the follow up order for these sexy beasts, or even go with the plan to standardize them along with the smaller Sigma corvette as our prime ship model to replace all the frigates and corvettes that soon will be retired.


Do you think PT PAL could make the next production batch bigger and better armed?
For example:

Increase the ship size and tonnage to 3000+ tonnes like Malaysia's Gowind based design
Add more stealth features by covering the RHIB and AShM with panel like what Thailand did with their ship





Change the VLS to mk41 to increase its interoperability with the upcoming Iver Huitfeldt based frigate


----------



## barjo

Kejora said:


> Do you think PT PAL could make the next production batch bigger and better armed?
> For example:
> 
> Increase the ship size and tonnage to 3000+ tonnes like Malaysia's Gowind based design
> Add more stealth features by covering the RHIB and AShM with panel like what Thailand did with their ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change the VLS to mk41 to increase its interoperability with the upcoming Iver Huitfeldt based frigate


If we want to build full fledge frigate of course, but due the budget 10514 volume is big enough. Small detail in the ship design may increase cost and capability. Such us space behid the 76mm, it can be clean or raised for extra room or deck. 10514 put the RHIB in the top deck to provide extra room and make the top of the ship an extra deck for easy acces on top sensors weapons minimize to much extra mast to put decoy or sensor bit higher because the deck is already higher


----------



## HellFireIndo

Kejora said:


> Do you think PT PAL could make the next production batch bigger and better armed?
> For example:
> 
> Increase the ship size and tonnage to 3000+ tonnes like Malaysia's Gowind based design
> Add more stealth features by covering the RHIB and AShM with panel like what Thailand did with their ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change the VLS to mk41 to increase its interoperability with the upcoming Iver Huitfeldt based frigate


Everything is possible in Indonesia, but, i don't think PKR 3-6 (if 6 is really the exact figure for Ahmad Yani-class replacement) would be of any different tonnage than the current PKR, i am both unconvinced of such a possiblity and i don't really support the idea. Only if they already finished their plan with this 2300 tonne Martadinata-class, especially if they did build 6 or more ships of this class, only then i think it's logical to make a 3000-4000 tonne frigate with higher capability, preferably also a Sigma family design.

PT PAL need to master whatever they are working on and have right now, which is tech transfer from DSME South Korea and Damen Netherlands. They have been pretty successful in implementing their naval architecture expertise in SSV, KCR and several PC models, but it's still a long time to go to really fully master shipbuilding as to pioneer it's own corvette or even frigate designs (but for support ships, they already good to go). I would argue that it doesn't really matter if Martadinata's counterpart have bigger tonnage or more armament, cause these are just some factor out of many that determined a ship's overall capability. 

I would prefer a 2300 ton ship with good CMS, good radar and datalinking compatible with the rest of the fleets, rather than a 3000 ton ship with downgraded training-grade CMS, weak old radar and no datalink compatibility with friendly fleets. CMS is actually among the most important part of a ship that often overlooked by many people. It's not just about adding more tonnage, but also to redesign the whole ship as to accommodate different armament requirement, adding time and cost, just so that the bow is longer and have more space for VLS, that is of different class (Aster/ Sea Ceptor), which have different dimension and even different launch principle and guidance system. I personally don't find any strong reason to ditch MICA or even Exocet, sure they are not the best, but how much of a trouble would you go through just to get a slightly better toy? it's just a 2300 ton PKR , it's not going to be our "flagship" anyway, there's no need to be overdemanding of something that's not bad or broken.

Martadinata's architecture is good enough, i didn't see any reason to redesign the hull just to make a fancy garage for the RHIB, and i think the AShM mount is covered enough. I am skeptical of this "stealth" design in ships, cause ships are big, it's obviously hard to hide it from anything, not mention the trace it make on waters both by it's movement and sound, so i think stealth architecture in ships isn't as crucial as in aircraft. 

Really dude, in that Thai frigates pic you posted, i am more concerned by that radar rather the "stealth" design of the ship, cause i kinda "hate" that radar, it bothered me somehow. If something is not 100% perfect, it's not necessarily "bad", 80-90 is a good number already right?. 2300 ton + good CMS and radar > 3300 ton + shite CMS and radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kejora

HellFireIndo said:


> Everything is possible in Indonesia, but, i don't think PKR 3-6 (if 6 is really the exact figure for Ahmad Yani-class replacement) would be of any different tonnage than the current PKR, i am both unconvinced of such a possiblity and i don't really support the idea. Only if they already finished their plan with this 2300 tonne Martadinata-class, especially if they did build 6 or more ships of this class, only then i think it's logical to make a 3000-4000 tonne frigate with higher capability, preferably also a Sigma family design.
> 
> PT PAL need to master whatever they are working on and have right now, which is tech transfer from DSME South Korea and Damen Netherlands. They have been pretty successful in implementing their naval architecture expertise in SSV, KCR and several PC models, but it's still a long time to go to really fully master shipbuilding as to pioneer it's own corvette or even frigate designs (but for support ships, they already good to go). I would argue that it doesn't really matter if Martadinata's counterpart have bigger tonnage or more armament, cause these are just some factor out of many that determined a ship's overall capability.
> 
> I would prefer a 2300 ton ship with good CMS, good radar and datalinking compatible with the rest of the fleets, rather than a 3000 ton ship with downgraded training-grade CMS, weak old radar and no datalink compatibility with friendly fleets. CMS is actually among the most important part of a ship that often overlooked by many people. It's not just about adding more tonnage, but also to redesign the whole ship as to accommodate different armament requirement, adding time and cost, just so that the bow is longer and have more space for VLS, that is of different class (Aster/ Sea Ceptor), which have different dimension and even different launch principle and guidance system. I personally don't find any strong reason to ditch MICA or even Exocet, sure they are not the best, but how much of a trouble would you go through just to get a slightly better toy? it's just a 2300 ton PKR , it's not going to be our "flagship" anyway, there's no need to be overdemanding of something that's not bad or broken.
> 
> Martadinata's architecture is good enough, i didn't see any reason to redesign the hull just to make a fancy garage for the RHIB, and i think the AShM mount is covered enough. I am skeptical of this "stealth" design in ships, cause ships are big, it's obviously hard to hide it from anything, not mention the trace it make on waters both by it's movement and sound, so i think stealth architecture in ships isn't as crucial as in aircraft.
> 
> Really dude, in that Thai frigates pic you posted, i am more concerned by that radar rather the "stealth" design of the ship, cause i kinda "hate" that radar, it bothered me somehow. If something is not 100% perfect, it's not necessarily "bad", 80-90 is a good number already right?. 2300 ton + good CMS and radar > 3300 ton + shite CMS and radar.


Well, Damen did consider the concept of steathier Sigma 10514


----------



## barjo

Kejora said:


> Well, Damen did consider the concept of steathier Sigma 10514


Stealth is kind of brand bro.. You make a stealth design some one will make anti stealth device such ecm, radar with long beam and low frecuency or with EO sensor... Nothing is stealth or just say stealther.. The main domain for ship is volume, capability to carry equipment weapons sensor, so ship difer by volume tonnage, not the stealth or not like jet that need to do such manouver or dodge and avoid radar detection, may be the same principal (5th gen jet) will apply on submarine, or revolutionary ship design. But sigma design...its so so...lumayan


----------



## HellFireIndo

Kejora said:


> Well, Damen did consider the concept of steathier Sigma 10514


If there's something like this, then there's a possibility of Damen offering the variant to TNI AL for the follow-up order. But, if we are to have another design variation, it inevitable that Damen would keep having the majority contribution to the shipbuilding process, cause obviously they are the one who have the technical detail of the design. I would prefer that we are to stick with the standart Martadinata-class, if there's no major flaw in it's design, then there's no need to change anything, as long as PT PAL would get tech transfer and shipbuilding capability of this particular model (PKR 10514).

Stealth in ships isn't as crucial as stealth in aircraft, ships that is not stealth doesn't really matter, cause obviously any non-stealth ships with AEGIS is a more punch than even the Visby-class, besides, Stealth or not, submarines could detect them just fine anyway. Idk why is it matter so much about stealthy ships, there's no fricking 5th gen ships dude, that Polish Sigma concept is *not* the F-35 of ships, there's much more important thing about a ship than a "stealthier" architecture. Making another model of Sigma-class cost time and money, that is better spent on another batch of Martadinata-class, and having another model to build while we are yet to master the current one is a seriously unwise investment.

It's arguably better to get Sea Ceptor and NSM rather than wasting time on "updating" the next batch of frigates with another variant of Sigma. It is not necessarily "bad" to have these models that was offered to the Polish, but i would rather see a complete fleet of 6 Martadinata-class than a 2 different variants of Sigma frigate. Why does it matter to have the so called "stealthier design" anyway?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

pr1v4t33r said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Kok kesannya bodinya aga penyok2 gitu ya?


----------



## 182

*Keel Laying Fast Motor Boat V 38M by Vice Chief of Staff of Indonesian Army *

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barjo

umigami said:


> Kok kesannya bodinya aga penyok2 gitu ya?


Biasa metal melar dibeberapa bagian krn panas, bagian yg beda suhu kliatan bikin garis kotak itu rangka dalam, jadi kesannya penyok, semua kapal mengalami hal yg sama kecuali besinya tebal ma catnya agak gelap nga putih, biasanya yg kliatan banget efeknya tu di kapal yg bodynya alumunium atau baja khusus yg ringan, bisa melar tu nga pengaruh di struktur kapal, karena biasanya dah diantisipasi tingkat stres body kapal, logam bisa melar supaya kalau kena panas n hantaman ombak nga gampang pecah kaya titanic ....

Btw besi kapal perang ma kapal tanker tu beda, jadi kalau disuruh tabrakan pasti menang kapal kargo atau tanker, nga bakalan penyok tu kapal tangker LOL... Kasusnya tu fregat norway ma aegis amrik yg disosor tanker... Besi tanker tu bahan yg dipakai warship juggernout jaman behula... Tebel
https://www.marineinsight.com/guidelines/what-materials-are-used-for-building-ships/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 182

*Sea Trial And Firing Test KMC 38M TNIAD 2019*






*The Largest Army's KMC, built by PT Tesco Indomaritime*





























RCWS test

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## deadlast

182 said:


> *Sea Trial And Firing Test KMC 38M TNIAD 2019*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Largest Army's KMC, built by PT Tesco Indomaritime*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RCWS test


So basically a slightly modified design of the navy's KAL Mamuju is it? they are built by the same company after all.





The navy opt for MSI Seahawk DS A1 Dual Feed with Mk44 Bushmaster II 30mm cannon as main gun for KAL Mamuju,


Spoiler: MSI Seahawk DS A1 Dual Feed








http://www.msi-dsl.com/products/seahawk-a1/


While the army used Kongsberg Sea Protector Mk50 with Browning M2 12.7mm HMG for its main armament on this boat it seems like (there's lack of gun mounting/pedestal on the boat's bow where the main cannon usually placed or they could be added later maybe? who knows. also CMIIW).


Spoiler: Kongsberg Sea Protector Mk50








https://www.kongsberg.com/news-and-...sea-protector-mk50-supporting-the-u.-s.-navy/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 182

Kongsberg M153 Protector with Javelin integrated





mounted on anoa pindad apc







deadlast said:


> So basically a slightly modified design of the navy's KAL Mamuju is it? they are built by the same company after all.
> [/SPOILER]



yes, KAL Mamuju 1-6-64 or 1-6-33 has shorter hull than army's KMC

KAL Mamuju , MSI Seahawk as main gun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Screenshots PT PAL 123 Meter Strategic Sealift Vessel New Version. Credit to PT PAL Indonesia.






















        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 182

*KAL MAMUJU 1-6-64/33*
firing main gun


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

182 said:


> *Keel Laying Fast Motor Boat V 38M by Vice Chief of Staff of Indonesian Army *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



KMC 38 ini di video katanya buat pergeseran pasukan ya ?

Tetapi kok bentuknya seperti kapal patroli biasa nggak seperti LST atau bahkan KMC 18 yang bisa mendaratkan pasukan di bibir pantai ?


----------



## deadlast

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> KMC 38 ini di video katanya buat pergeseran pasukan ya ?
> 
> Tetapi kok bentuknya seperti kapal patroli biasa nggak seperti LST atau bahkan KMC 18 yang bisa mendaratkan pasukan di bibir pantai ?


Troop transport doesn't always mean landing operation, KRI Tanjung Nusanive (973) as navy's troop transport also doesn't have it (beaching capability) either, they could use port facilities for that purpose anyways, most likely they do have provision and room to embark some more personnel beside the boats own crews.

Well, regardless what the army wants from this boats in my opinion if it going to be used by Denbekang anyways, it's likely going to ends up used to escort those LCUs that the army had owned and moreover been buying recently.


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

INDONESIA
*PT GMF AEROASIA TBK AKAN MODIFIKASI DAN RAWAT HERCULES C-130 TNI AU*
25 JUNI 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
PT GMF AeroAsia Tbk memproyeksikan pengembangan bisnis baru pada 2020, yakni melakukan perawatan alutsista untuk pesawat militer dalam negeri milik TNI AU. Pelaksana tugas Direktur Utama sekaligus Director of Business and Base Operation GMF Tazar Marta mengatakan pada tahap awal, GMF akan menggarap perawatan dan modifikasi armada angkut Hercules Lockheed Martin C-130.

“Kita segera finalisasi agreement-nya bersama Airforce (TNI AU),” ujar Tazar saat ditemui dalam acara halal bihalal di Restoran Seribu Rasa, Menteng, Jakarta Pusat, Selasa, 25 Juni 2019.

Dilansir dari laman _Tempo (25/ 06/ 2019)_, GMF sebelumnya telah mempresentasikan rencana pemeliharaan mesin pesawat Hercules C-130 di hadapan TNI AU pada Oktober 2018 lalu. Semula perawatan pesawat armada Hercules TNI AU dilakukan di Malaysia.

Berdasarkan hasil pemaparannya, GMF bersepakat secara bertahap menggarap perawatan armada sesuai dengan kebutuhan TNI. Selain modifikasi armada Hercules, GMF akan menggarap perawatan engine pesawat pertahanan milik negara meliputi pemeliharaan airframe serta perawatan armada VVIP.

Director New Business Portofoli GMF I Gusti Wayan Susena mengatakan modifikasi armada Hercules yang pertama kali akan dilakukan ialah mengganti center wings box dan mengganti cock pit. Cock pit yang semula masih berbasis analog nantinya bakal diganti dengan mesin digital.



REPORT THIS AD


“Lalu ke depan kami akan menambah military division. Kami tambahkan komersial dan TNI AU,” ucapnya.

Kendati telah dipresentasikan, TNI AU belum berkomentar banyak ihwal kerja sama dengan GMF. “Belum ada perintah,” tutur Kepala Dinas Penerangan TNI AU Marsekal TNI Fajar Adriyanto.

Lockheed Martin C-130 Hercules sebelumnya pernah digunakan untuk mengevakuasi korban gempa di Palu pada akhir September hingga Oktober 2018. Selain itu, burung besi ini juga mengangkut jenazah Ibu Negara periode 2004-2014, Kristiani Herrawati Yodhoyono atau Ani Yudhoyono, dari Singapura ke Jakarta pasa 2 Juni lalu.

_Photo: Hercules A97 007 now TNI AU A1336 (Douglas Aerospace)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Latest Rhan 122 B test

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

Komodo armament

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

http://www.angkasareview.com/2019/06/27/rusia-tawarkan-lagi-su-35-kepada-china-indonesia-batal-beli/

Viper dan Su 35


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> http://www.angkasareview.com/2019/06/27/rusia-tawarkan-lagi-su-35-kepada-china-indonesia-batal-beli/
> 
> Viper dan Su 35


Such a shady article, "sumber AR" could be anyone, including your local cilok vendor, not to mention the repeated use of "rumor beredar", so... i'm going to take what being told in the article with a huge pile of salt. I've heard that China is not very pleased with the interoperability of Su-35 that it limited it's acquisition of just 24 units, unusual cause we're talking about China here, they will order 100 if it indeed really good, but their order is not very impressive.

I really increasingly doubt this Su-35 acquisition, it ain't even started and there's already so many complicated shit sorrounding it, from it's logistics question, it's counter-trade scheme, the delays, and even of how this plane will be any useful in the future? 1.1 billion USD could buy a quite lot of other things that we really need ad really make more sense, but we are stuck with this situation for years, waiting for it to *start*, let alone waiting it to be completed. Russia's attitude doesn't help either, they seems to dislike us somehow, and instead of focusing on our order, they instead offered the Malaysians, Vietnamese and Chinese planes, wtf with that?

This whole thing is really *How to Disappoint Your Customer 101*


----------



## Var Dracon

PT Delima Jaya's MRAP was better in the 3D model... Also I just noticed the missiles lol
Credits to IMI in facebook














Also what is the triple barrelled minigun used in the weapon mount?


----------



## HellFireIndo

Var Dracon said:


> PT Delima Jaya's MRAP was better in the 3D model... Also I just noticed the missiles lol
> Credits to IMI in facebook
> View attachment 567106
> View attachment 567107
> View attachment 567108
> View attachment 567109
> 
> 
> Also what is the triple barrelled minigun used in the weapon mount?


Looks very odd, dat window tho, also, wtf with the missiles?


----------



## Var Dracon

Black tiger was also planned to be a 8x8 vehicle

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> http://www.angkasareview.com/2019/06/27/rusia-tawarkan-lagi-su-35-kepada-china-indonesia-batal-beli/
> 
> Viper dan Su 35


Cerita lama bersemi kembali sis, tukang cilok belum baca CAATSA tahun 2017, web admin nya baru ngumpulin para troll dan spammer, biar ngelink ke dia, itu web isinya klonengan semua copas dri beberapa sumber, mirip2 ma yg sebelah2nya


----------



## NEKONEKO

Published on Jun 28, 2019
Korea Selatan Sambut Baik Outlook ASEAN Tentang Indo-Pasifik Korea Selatan menyambut baik Outlook ASEAN mengenai Indo-Pasifik. Hal tersebut merupakan salah satu pembicaraan antara Presiden Joko Widodo dengan Presiden Korea Selatan Moon Jae-in di sela KTT G20 yang digelar di Osaka, Jepang, pada Jumat, 28 Juni 2019, sebagaimana disampaikan oleh Menteri Luar Negeri Republik Indonesia Retno Marsudi ketika memberikan keterangan pers di Osaka, Jepang.

Indo-Pasifik yang baru saja disepakati oleh para pemimpin ASEAN dalam KTT ke-34 ASEAN di Thailand pada 22 Juni 2019 lalu merupakan konsep kerja sama negara-negara sepanjang Samudra Hindia dan Pasifik dalam hal peningkatan kerja sama dengan mengedepankan prinsip keterbukaan dan penghormatan terhadap hukum internasional. "Presiden Jokowi memperkenalkan diadopsinya konsep ASEAN mengenai masalah Indo-Pasifik kepada Korea Selatan dan Presiden Korea Selatan menyampaikan dukungannya terhadap konsep ASEAN mengenai Indo-Pasifik," ujarnya.

Dalam pertemuan itu, Presiden Moon terlebih dahulu menyampaikan ucapan selamat kepada Presiden Joko Widodo yang terpilih kembali sebagai presiden untuk masa jabatan kedua (2019-2024). "Tadi Presiden Korea Selatan juga menyampaikan ucapan selamat kepada Presiden Jokowi dengan selesainya semua proses Pemilu," tuturnya. Selanjutnya, kedua kepala negara membahas tindak lanjut kunjungan Presiden Joko Widodo ke Seoul pada September 2018 lalu. Keduanya berdiskusi mengenai kerja sama kedua negara dalam konteks industri strategis. "Keduanya membahas antara lain mengenai masalah kerja sama dalam konteks industri strategis dan investasi-investasi Korea Selatan yang ada di Indonesia seperti di bidang _entertainment_, garmen, dan sebagainya," kata Retno.

Kedua negara juga bersepakat untuk mempercepat penyelesaian negosiasi Indonesia-Korea Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (IK-CEPA) dan perundingan Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP). Keduanya berharap perundingan dapat diselesaikan sebelum akhir tahun 2019. "Sepakat untuk segera menyelesaikan perundingan Indonesia-Korea Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement atau IK-CEPA dan juga komitmen kedua kepala negara untuk menyelesaikan perundingan RCEP di akhir tahun ini," ucapnya.

Turut hadir mendampingi Presiden, Menteri Koordinator bidang Kemaritiman Luhut Binsar Panjaitan, Menteri Sekretaris Negara Pratikno, Menteri Luar Negeri Retno Marsudi, Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani Indrawati, Menteri Perindustrian Airlangga Hartarto, Menteri Perdagangan Enggartiasto Lukita, Kepala BKPM Thomas Trikasih Lembong, dan Duta Besar Indonesia untuk Jepang Arifin Tasrif.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Pindad Paparkan Program Pioritas R-Han 122B*
Sabtu, 29 Juni 2019 Fira Nursyabani





Seminar nasional R-Han 122B di Graha Pindad, Jumat (28/6/2019). (Dok. PT Pindad (Persero))

KIARACONDONG, AYOBANDUNG.COM -- Dalam upaya pemenuhan kebutuhan alat pertahanan dan keamanan (Alpalhankam) di Indonesia, PT Pindad (Persero) sebagai salah satu BUMN strategis telah berkomitmen melakukan penguasaan teknologi dan pengembangan industri pertahanan nasional agar tercipta kemandirian Alpalhankam nasional.

Salah satu program prioritas yang telah diselesaikan Pindad yakni R-Han 122B berhasil melewati berbagai ujicoba dan saat ini dalam proses sertifikasi. Adapun tujuh program prioritas Industri Pertahanan Nasional yang telah dicanangkan lainnya yakni Rudal, Propelan, Radar, Kapal Selam, Pesawat Tempur dan Medium Tank.

Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PT Pindad, Ade Bagdja menyatakan keberhasilan konsorsium R-Han 122B merupakan hasil kerja keras bersama.

“Program R-Han 122B yang telah dimulai sejak tahun 2005 dibawah Konsorsium Ristek dilanjutkan oleh Kementerian Pertahanan. Pindad mendukung dalam segi pengerjaan assembling roket yang telah menjadi keahlian kami. Salah satu hal yang paling mendebarkan adalah saat proses pengujiannya.” Ujar Ade Bagdja saat membuka seminar nasional R-Han 122B di Graha Pindad, Jumat (28/6/2019).

Dalam sambutannya, Ade Bagdja menyampaikan terima kasih kepada semua pihak yang mendukung keberhasilan konsorsium R-Han 122B, termasuk kepada korps marinir yang telah bekerjakeras membantu sekaligus mencoba roket yang telah dibuat sehingga telah terbina kerjasama yang baik.

Sementara itu, Dirjen Pothan, Bondan Tiara Sofyan menyampaikan apresiasi yang paling tinggi kepada konsorsium R-Han 122B dan seluruh pihak yang telah menyelesaikan program R-Han 122B dengan tepat waktu, tepat kualitas dan tepat administrasi.




Program R-Han 122B, merupakan program pengembangan secara mandiri yang telah berlangsung sejak lama.

Pada 2018, program pembuatan tabel tembak dan sertifikasi R-Han 122B tahap II telah selesai dilaksanakan dengan baik dan tepat waktu. Adapun proses sertifikasi ditargetkan akan selesai 100 persen pada tanggal 3 Juli 2019.

Dari hasil uji statis dan dinamis, diketahui bahwa performa Roket R-Han 122B sudah Baik dan Konsisten sesuai dengan target desain.

“Kami berharap program ini dapat berlanjut ke tahap berikutnya yaitu produksi massal. Proses sertifikasi juga telah dilakukan bersamaan dengan proses uji coba. Besar harapan sertifikasi kelayakan dapat segera terbit,” ujar Bondan.

Bondan pun menyampaikan kepada Korps Marinir agar mengajukan usulan anggaran Pinjaman Dalam Negeri (PDN) tahun 2019 untuk pengadaan roket.

Hal itu difokuskan untuk segera ditindaklanjuti ditahun anggaran 2018-2019. Selain itu, Korps Marinir sebagai pengguna khususnya agar dapat menggunakan produk anak negeri agar menjadi kebanggaan bangsa.

Dalam seminar tersebut ditandatangani juga Berita Acara penyelesaian pekerjaan penyusunan Tabel Tembak dan Sertifikasi produk Roker R-Han 122B Tahap II TA 2018 antara pemilik program Direktur Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan, Bondan Tiara Sofyan dan Direktur Utama PT Pindad (Persero).

https://m.ayobandung.com/read/2019/06/29/56367/pindad-paparkan-program-pioritas-r-han-122b

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

Marine Rouge said:


> *Pindad Paparkan Program Pioritas R-Han 122B*
> Sabtu, 29 Juni 2019 Fira Nursyabani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seminar nasional R-Han 122B di Graha Pindad, Jumat (28/6/2019). (Dok. PT Pindad (Persero))
> 
> KIARACONDONG, AYOBANDUNG.COM -- Dalam upaya pemenuhan kebutuhan alat pertahanan dan keamanan (Alpalhankam) di Indonesia, PT Pindad (Persero) sebagai salah satu BUMN strategis telah berkomitmen melakukan penguasaan teknologi dan pengembangan industri pertahanan nasional agar tercipta kemandirian Alpalhankam nasional.
> 
> Salah satu program prioritas yang telah diselesaikan Pindad yakni R-Han 122B berhasil melewati berbagai ujicoba dan saat ini dalam proses sertifikasi. Adapun tujuh program prioritas Industri Pertahanan Nasional yang telah dicanangkan lainnya yakni Rudal, Propelan, Radar, Kapal Selam, Pesawat Tempur dan Medium Tank.
> 
> Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PT Pindad, Ade Bagdja menyatakan keberhasilan konsorsium R-Han 122B merupakan hasil kerja keras bersama.
> 
> “Program R-Han 122B yang telah dimulai sejak tahun 2005 dibawah Konsorsium Ristek dilanjutkan oleh Kementerian Pertahanan. Pindad mendukung dalam segi pengerjaan assembling roket yang telah menjadi keahlian kami. Salah satu hal yang paling mendebarkan adalah saat proses pengujiannya.” Ujar Ade Bagdja saat membuka seminar nasional R-Han 122B di Graha Pindad, Jumat (28/6/2019).
> 
> Dalam sambutannya, Ade Bagdja menyampaikan terima kasih kepada semua pihak yang mendukung keberhasilan konsorsium R-Han 122B, termasuk kepada korps marinir yang telah bekerjakeras membantu sekaligus mencoba roket yang telah dibuat sehingga telah terbina kerjasama yang baik.
> 
> Sementara itu, Dirjen Pothan, Bondan Tiara Sofyan menyampaikan apresiasi yang paling tinggi kepada konsorsium R-Han 122B dan seluruh pihak yang telah menyelesaikan program R-Han 122B dengan tepat waktu, tepat kualitas dan tepat administrasi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Program R-Han 122B, merupakan program pengembangan secara mandiri yang telah berlangsung sejak lama.
> 
> Pada 2018, program pembuatan tabel tembak dan sertifikasi R-Han 122B tahap II telah selesai dilaksanakan dengan baik dan tepat waktu. Adapun proses sertifikasi ditargetkan akan selesai 100 persen pada tanggal 3 Juli 2019.
> 
> Dari hasil uji statis dan dinamis, diketahui bahwa performa Roket R-Han 122B sudah Baik dan Konsisten sesuai dengan target desain.
> 
> “Kami berharap program ini dapat berlanjut ke tahap berikutnya yaitu produksi massal. Proses sertifikasi juga telah dilakukan bersamaan dengan proses uji coba. Besar harapan sertifikasi kelayakan dapat segera terbit,” ujar Bondan.
> 
> Bondan pun menyampaikan kepada Korps Marinir agar mengajukan usulan anggaran Pinjaman Dalam Negeri (PDN) tahun 2019 untuk pengadaan roket.
> 
> Hal itu difokuskan untuk segera ditindaklanjuti ditahun anggaran 2018-2019. Selain itu, Korps Marinir sebagai pengguna khususnya agar dapat menggunakan produk anak negeri agar menjadi kebanggaan bangsa.
> 
> Dalam seminar tersebut ditandatangani juga Berita Acara penyelesaian pekerjaan penyusunan Tabel Tembak dan Sertifikasi produk Roker R-Han 122B Tahap II TA 2018 antara pemilik program Direktur Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan, Bondan Tiara Sofyan dan Direktur Utama PT Pindad (Persero).
> 
> https://m.ayobandung.com/read/2019/06/29/56367/pindad-paparkan-program-pioritas-r-han-122b



Jadi kapan diserah-terimakan ke TNI? Semoga saja bukan hanya Kostrad yang dapat. Tapi juga Kodam.


----------



## V3NOM12

Actually what is the goal for this R-Han project, to be equal or better than Grad Rocket or something else?


----------



## Nike

V3NOM12 said:


> Actually what is the goal for this R-Han project, to be equal or better than Grad Rocket or something else?



Goal? To provide TNI with indigenous MLRS system along with their launch platform and other support system like radar arty locator and command modules. Rhan 122b is just a part of the system, TNI want modular MLRS system capable to launch multiple caliber rocket artillery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Grad I believe..
Ground to ground missile development in the future, western equivalent don't have such versatile equivalent for low cost artilary, east block are excelent in this artilary field support, for western they better in air support and guided cruise missile that much more expensive to develop


V3NOM12 said:


> Actually what is the goal for this R-Han project, to be equal or better than Grad Rocket or something else?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

barjo said:


> Grad I believe..
> Ground to ground missile development in the future, western equivalent don't have such versatile equivalent for low cost artilary, east block are excelent in this artilary field support, for western they better in air support and guided cruise missile that much more expensive to develop




Western side, they got such excellent system like M270, HIMARS, ASTROS, LynxExtra, LAR, LARS, and among other.


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> Western side, they got such excellent system like M270, HIMARS, ASTROS, LynxExtra, LAR, LARS, and among other.


Yes you right sis


----------



## HellFireIndo

V3NOM12 said:


> Actually what is the goal for this R-Han project, to be equal or better than Grad Rocket or something else?


Mainly just for the self-sufficiency of rocket artillery munitions, but then the end result is a 31 km ranged rocket compared to the standart munition of 20km range, so yeah we could say that we're developing an upgraded munition for Grad. Even though our rocketry research is mainly the civilian-kind (cause they are handled by LAPAN), i think they (LAPAN and friends) wanted it to be able to serve for both civilian and military use, like the RX 450 that seems like it's for ballistics research only, but it could very well become a larger calibre rocket munition for ASTROS, or even cruise missile.


Brainsucker said:


> Jadi kapan diserah-terimakan ke TNI? Semoga saja bukan hanya Kostrad yang dapat. Tapi juga Kodam.


I'm sure that the Marine Corps will get it first, cause literally they used Grad as a test bed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

HellFireIndo said:


> Mainly just for the self-sufficiency of rocket artillery munitions, but then the end result is a 31 km ranged rocket compared to the standart munition of 20km range, so yeah we could say that we're developing an upgraded munition for Grad. Even though our rocketry research is mainly the civilian-kind (cause they are handled by LAPAN), i think they (LAPAN and friends) wanted it to be able to serve for both civilian and military use, like the RX 450 that seems like it's for ballistics research only, but it could very well become a larger calibre rocket munition for ASTROS, or even cruise missile.
> 
> I'm sure that the Marine Corps will get it first, cause literally they used Grad as a test bed.



Yes, but I think Kodam also deserve to have this toys. Because R-Han is our self-developed toys. It is for the purpose of self-sufficient, isn't it? What is the point if R-Han become an elite weapon for use exclusively for our elite units?


----------



## Nike

Brainsucker said:


> Yes, but I think Kodam also deserve to have this toys. Because R-Han is our self-developed toys. It is for the purpose of self-sufficient, isn't it? What is the point if R-Han become an elite weapon for use exclusively for our elite units?




Marines with three division will need a lot of this toy first

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## V3NOM12

Ok ok now i got it, thanks for all the informations.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Such a shady article, "sumber AR" could be anyone, including your local cilok vendor, not to mention the repeated use of "rumor beredar", so... i'm going to take what being told in the article with a huge pile of salt. I've heard that China is not very pleased with the interoperability of Su-35 that it limited it's acquisition of just 24 units, unusual cause we're talking about China here, they will order 100 if it indeed really good, but their order is not very impressive.
> 
> I really increasingly doubt this Su-35 acquisition, it ain't even started and there's already so many complicated shit sorrounding it, from it's logistics question, it's counter-trade scheme, the delays, and even of how this plane will be any useful in the future? 1.1 billion USD could buy a quite lot of other things that we really need ad really make more sense, but we are stuck with this situation for years, waiting for it to *start*, let alone waiting it to be completed. Russia's attitude doesn't help either, they seems to dislike us somehow, and instead of focusing on our order, they instead offered the Malaysians, Vietnamese and Chinese planes, wtf with that?
> 
> This whole thing is really *How to Disappoint Your Customer 101*





barjo said:


> Cerita lama bersemi kembali sis, tukang cilok belum baca CAATSA tahun 2017, web admin nya baru ngumpulin para troll dan spammer, biar ngelink ke dia, itu web isinya klonengan semua copas dri beberapa sumber, mirip2 ma yg sebelah2nya



The source is from Air Force chief himself during speeches yesterday 

https://tni-au.mil.id/lantik-dankodiklatau-kasau-optimis-tni-au-menjadi-organisasi/


----------



## pr1v4t33r

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Kebanyakan jenis keknya, USN cuman ada beberapa macam, Ticonderoga, Arleigh burke sama Litoral vessels tapi jumlahnya puluhan....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Need to replace the old ship and increase the number of the ship too, double the challenge.
US offer second hand Frigates in the past, I wonder what happened with the Free-gets offer.
Kapal TNI kebanyakan bekas dan tua, seperti ahmad yani dan pattimura class.
Usman harun class agak mudaan dan mumpuni('bekas' juga sih). Sigma family yang paling mumpuni untuk sekarang.
Masih menanti informasi resmi apakah benar untuk pengadaan frigat yang dari eropa, dan juga untuk kapal pengganti pattimura class yang jumlahnya lumayan banyak.


pr1v4t33r said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Kapal kapal yang dibawah #diganti
Kapan? #gaktau
#kantongTipis


----------



## V3NOM12

VS Class should be replaced by REM Class, Fatahillah and Pattimura should be replaced by DPN Class and the rest replaced by KCR 40/60. Kalau itu dipenuhi sesuai dengan jumlahnya dah Alhamdulillah deh


----------



## HellFireIndo

pr1v4t33r said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram





Marine Rouge said:


> Kebanyakan jenis keknya, USN cuman ada beberapa macam, Ticonderoga, Arleigh burke sama Litoral vessels tapi jumlahnya puluhan....





jek_sperrow said:


> Need to replace the old ship and increase the number of the ship too, double the challenge.
> US offer second hand Frigates in the past, I wonder what happened with the Free-gets offer.
> Kapal TNI kebanyakan bekas dan tua, seperti ahmad yani dan pattimura class.
> Usman harun class agak mudaan dan mumpuni('bekas' juga sih). Sigma family yang paling mumpuni untuk sekarang.
> Masih menanti informasi resmi apakah benar untuk pengadaan frigat yang dari eropa, dan juga untuk kapal pengganti pattimura class yang jumlahnya lumayan banyak.
> 
> Kapal kapal yang dibawah #diganti
> Kapan? #gaktau
> #kantongTipis


I personally would like to see the Sigma-class family to be our main ship family class, that is every to-be retired combatant vessels would be replaced with a Sigma-derived models, from corvettes to frigate. Ahmad Yani-class would certainly be replaced by REM class, but if possible, then maybe Fatahillah-class would also be replaced with REM class? That means 10-12 REM class if the government is really in-line with this idea, but then we've heard about the "26 ships" statement, there's both my hope and concern regarding this, how much money, time and effort did the government are willing to invest for modernization of this scale? 2030~ would be the most likely years that it would already gain a considerable progress, but again it remains just a possibility.

The real deal would probably be Pattimura-class replacement, cause newer corvette models of similar specification is not really that popular, unless we are counting Sigma corvettes for the ASW role. IMO It's better to make the DPN class a multirole corvette (preferably with better armament aboard) rather than a dedicated ASW vessel, i don't think it have the capability to succeed ASW vessels like Pattimura, perhaps a custom ASW Sigma (with RBU-6000/ RPK-8 suite LOL? :v) would do, but that's remain just a possibility. If there's a dedicated ASW corvette available for our orders, i would be happy to know.

For this situation, the better choice would be locally built vessels, not necessarily a local model for corvettes and frigates, but joint or even licensed production would be good enough, as our pretty large production capacity and the quite fast delivery rate should not be wasted, not to mention that we could build it cheaper here. Of course i mean Sigma and Damen-made in general, but i also proposed more South Korean ships, cause we already have a quite big cooperation with them in the naval sector, namely the Makassar-class and Nagapasa-class. They have some models that interested me, like licensed U214 and even Mine warfare vessels, as in MEF 3 there's a requirement for maybe 6 Mine Warfare ships, gotta fill these KRI Angin Badai quota. We gotta trim our suppliers to Netherlands and South Korea for hulls, Thales and MBDA for sensors and weapons respectively, the former couple obviously already have a close cooperation with us since a long time and the latter cause most of our more modern systems were supplied by them.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

pr1v4t33r said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram





Marine Rouge said:


> Kebanyakan jenis keknya, USN cuman ada beberapa macam, Ticonderoga, Arleigh burke sama Litoral vessels tapi jumlahnya puluhan....



Emang kebanyakan jenis.

PKR Sigma punya range 5000 nm, itu kalo bolak balik, nah kalo sekali jalan 5000 / 2 = 2500 nm

1 nm = 1,85 km

2500 x 1,85 = 4625 km

Radar surveillance bisa deteksi permukaan kira2 sejauh 80 km, kalau 2 arah 80 x 2 = 160 km.

4625 x 160 = 740.000 km2 area yang bisa dikover PKR Sigma sekali jalan.

Luas laut kita termasuk ZEE ada 6.315.222 km2.

6.315.222 / 740.000 = 8,5340837838 lokasi

1 operasional + 1 siaga + 1 maintenance = 3 unit per lokasi

8,5340837838 x 3 = 25,6 dibulatkan 26 unit PKR dibutuhkan untuk mengganti :

16 Parchim
3 malahayati
1 ki hajar dewantara
6 van speijk

16 + 3 + 1 + 6 = 26

Jadi 26 unit kapal tua semuanya diganti 26 unit PKR.

Kapal Sigma diponegoro class 4 unit dan bung tomo class 3 unit digeser perannya jadi OPV. Pembangunan opv prediksi saya akan mencontek bentuk dan range diponegoro class, di mana dibutuhkan setidaknya 32 opv (bisa dibagi 2 antara AL dan CG).

Untuk mendampingi PKR dibutuhkan setidaknya 14 kapal berkemampuan seperti Iver.

Fungsi kcr hanya untuk pertahanan pangkalan dan striking force terbatas manakala armada musuh mendekati pangkalan yang menjadi wilayah penugasannya.


----------



## 182

*BASARNAS RESCUE BOAT LAUNCHING - KN SAR Sasikirana by PT. Infinity Global Mandiri (Infinity Naval Dreamworks)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 182

*KN SAR SASIKIRANA (SEATRIAL) - BASARNAS*


































SEA TRIAL





top speed 30 knots 





touch screen map

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UMNOPutra

pr1v4t33r said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Honestly. In term of quality...Singapore Navy ia still better than TNI-AL....But, in term of marine forces, Indonesia is still the strongest in the region...


----------



## NEKONEKO

HellFireIndo said:


> I personally would like to see the Sigma-class family to be our main ship family class, that is every to-be retired combatant vessels would be replaced with a Sigma-derived models, from corvettes to frigate. Ahmad Yani-class would certainly be replaced by REM class, but if possible, then maybe Fatahillah-class would also be replaced with REM class? That means 10-12 REM class if the government is really in-line with this idea, but then we've heard about the "26 ships" statement, there's both my hope and concern regarding this, how much money, time and effort did the government are willing to invest for modernization of this scale? 2030~ would be the most likely years that it would already gain a considerable progress, but again it remains just a possibility.
> 
> The real deal would probably be Pattimura-class replacement, cause newer corvette models of similar specification is not really that popular, unless we are counting Sigma corvettes for the ASW role. IMO It's better to make the DPN class a multirole corvette (preferably with better armament aboard) rather than a dedicated ASW vessel, i don't think it have the capability to succeed ASW vessels like Pattimura, perhaps a custom ASW Sigma (with RBU-6000/ RPK-8 suite LOL? :v) would do, but that's remain just a possibility. If there's a dedicated ASW corvette available for our orders, i would be happy to know.
> 
> For this situation, the better choice would be locally built vessels, not necessarily a local model for corvettes and frigates, but joint or even licensed production would be good enough, as our pretty large production capacity and the quite fast delivery rate should not be wasted, not to mention that we could build it cheaper here. Of course i mean Sigma and Damen-made in general, but i also proposed more South Korean ships, cause we already have a quite big cooperation with them in the naval sector, namely the Makassar-class and Nagapasa-class. They have some models that interested me, like licensed U214 and even Mine warfare vessels, as in MEF 3 there's a requirement for maybe 6 Mine Warfare ships, gotta fill these KRI Angin Badai quota. We gotta trim our suppliers to Netherlands and South Korea for hulls, Thales and MBDA for sensors and weapons respectively, the former couple obviously already have a close cooperation with us since a long time and the latter cause most of our more modern systems were supplied by them.


Yeah Ahmad yani and Fatahilah class should be replaced by REM, and maybe the bakamla OPV 80m could be used as base design for pattimura class replacement.
Yeah around 10 PKR, ngarep.

I support the locally designed and build corvette, but for the number and the role wether asw or multirole I'm ngikut.
PAL could work together with cipta shipyard to redesign the opv 80m, and also act as system and weapons integrator.
PAL should have enough experience from the PKR, they even adding sonar to the proposed SSV 2 so I believe they can militarized opv 80m.
And I doubt about current pattimura ASW capabilities, more like patrol ship to me. DPN and TOM asw capabilities > Pattimura class, oh maybe adding more DPN class is not bad idea, WITH TOT and build by PAL.
Then we will have Sigma-class family to be our main ship family class just like you wanted. Not bad.

Ahmad Yani class (6) -> REM class
Fatahilah class (4) -> REM class
Pattimura class (14) -> Diponegoro class
X class from europe (the rumor is masif, terstruktur dan sistematis membuat military fanboys kalang kabut mimpi basah)

It become simple, maybe we can follow the Malaysia 15 to 5 programme,well kind of.

About the mine warfare vessels TNI also want that it can be used as Submarine rescue vessels too, some how we still don't have one. :/ (any news about 405 sea trial?)


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> I personally would like to see the Sigma-class family to be our main ship family class, that is every to-be retired combatant vessels would be replaced with a Sigma-derived models, from corvettes to frigate. Ahmad Yani-class would certainly be replaced by REM class, but if possible, then maybe Fatahillah-class would also be replaced with REM class? That means 10-12 REM class if the government is really in-line with this idea, but then we've heard about the "26 ships" statement, there's both my hope and concern regarding this, how much money, time and effort did the government are willing to invest for modernization of this scale? 2030~ would be the most likely years that it would already gain a considerable progress, but again it remains just a possibility.
> 
> The real deal would probably be Pattimura-class replacement, cause newer corvette models of similar specification is not really that popular, unless we are counting Sigma corvettes for the ASW role. IMO It's better to make the DPN class a multirole corvette (preferably with better armament aboard) rather than a dedicated ASW vessel, i don't think it have the capability to succeed ASW vessels like Pattimura, perhaps a custom ASW Sigma (with RBU-6000/ RPK-8 suite LOL? :v) would do, but that's remain just a possibility. If there's a dedicated ASW corvette available for our orders, i would be happy to know.
> 
> For this situation, the better choice would be locally built vessels, not necessarily a local model for corvettes and frigates, but joint or even licensed production would be good enough, as our pretty large production capacity and the quite fast delivery rate should not be wasted, not to mention that we could build it cheaper here. Of course i mean Sigma and Damen-made in general, but i also proposed more South Korean ships, cause we already have a quite big cooperation with them in the naval sector, namely the Makassar-class and Nagapasa-class. They have some models that interested me, like licensed U214 and even Mine warfare vessels, as in MEF 3 there's a requirement for maybe 6 Mine Warfare ships, gotta fill these KRI Angin Badai quota. We gotta trim our suppliers to Netherlands and South Korea for hulls, Thales and MBDA for sensors and weapons respectively, the former couple obviously already have a close cooperation with us since a long time and the latter cause most of our more modern systems were supplied by them.



France Netherland (Damen, MBDA and Thales) solution proved to be too expensive to be continue for our Navy, US Raytheon-Lockmart, SAAB and Danish Odense-Weibel solution seems to be the more exciting alternative for future programme of our Navy heck even right now South Korean had better chance


----------



## HellFireIndo

jek_sperrow said:


> Yeah Ahmad yani and Fatahilah class should be replaced by REM, and maybe the bakamla OPV 80m could be used as base design for pattimura class replacement.
> Yeah around 10 PKR, ngarep.
> 
> I support the locally designed and build corvette, but for the number and the role wether asw or multirole I'm ngikut.
> PAL could work together with cipta shipyard to redesign the opv 80m, and also act as system and weapons integrator.
> PAL should have enough experience from the PKR, they even adding sonar to the proposed SSV 2 so I believe they can militarized opv 80m.
> And I doubt about current pattimura ASW capabilities, more like patrol ship to me. DPN and TOM asw capabilities > Pattimura class, oh maybe adding more DPN class is not bad idea, WITH TOT and build by PAL.
> Then we will have Sigma-class family to be our main ship family class just like you wanted. Not bad.
> 
> Ahmad Yani class (6) -> REM class
> Fatahilah class (4) -> REM class
> Pattimura class (14) -> Diponegoro class
> X class from europe (the rumor is masif, terstruktur dan sistematis membuat military fanboys kalang kabut mimpi basah)
> 
> It become simple, maybe we can follow the Malaysia 15 to 5 programme,well kind of.
> 
> About the mine warfare vessels TNI also want that it can be used as Submarine rescue vessels too, some how we still don't have one. :/ (any news about 405 sea trial?)


I don't think that we have to restrict the ship models to a particular number, the point is just simply to acquire the necessary and throw away the unnecessary. Honestly i would prefer that we are flexible in upgrading our capability, nobody knows what we need in the future and what new challenges will require new kind of weapon, like what if LHD is going to be a thing then? or a more potent Submarine model? or a possibility of a 6000 ton+ Destroyer? I wouldn't like it if we restrict our own potential by limiting the number of hull models we may have, being efficient is not just about having less. 

Don't get me wrong, i know that having less models and more ships per model is a good thing and make maintenance/ logistics easier, but then the country's situation really demand various capability than just around littoral combat/patrol and coastal defense, having around just 5 is not very likely to do, 10-15 is more possible (also mind the LST, LPD, KCR, OPV, Tankers etc..., we do in need of these various things and we aren't cutting them down). 

I have thought about PT PAL acting as the "national shipbuilding coordinator", overseeing the various subsidiaries that supplied TNI AL's ships, perhaps even transfering some tech know-how to them so that PT PAL's burden could be lifted a little bit, so that other shipbuilding companies could have the technology and quality near or on par with PAL. We may be seeing a Sigma inspired OPV by Batamec and SSV inspired LST by DRU if that could be the case LOL :v, just maybe, i'm not really knowledgeable of how these companies work. The important thing here is ordering more ships first and having larger contribution in the construction in each order, be it PKR, Nagapasa or even the upcoming Iver, only then perhaps we could successfully masters the technology and naval architecture of these models, like we did in the case of SSV. 

Pattimura-class is indeed outdated, and that it could be unfit to perform today's ASW role. But DPN class, while labeled as ASW, it lack TASS and bigger/more ASW weapon, i would like to see a 533mm torpedo aboard and some more thing if available (RBU 6000?, but it's not that crucial), perhaps something similar to Kamorta-class?. DPN is currently just a standard Sigma multirole corvette, we can push it for ASW purpose tho, but it wouldn't perform any exceptionally. Perhaps it would be like this : "_Destroyer_" = Iver, perhaps "O" class, Ahmad Yani, Fatahillah= PKR, Corvette = DPN Sigma, Pattimura = perhaps DPN again, perhaps other thing. The 2 Abeking & Rasmussen mine warfare vessel confirmed for both mine hunting and submarine rescue capability, i am hoping for a mine laying capable vessels tho ( i heard somewhere there's a quota for exactly that), SK did have a model for a mine layer ship btw.

Btw, what is this "x" class?

https://lancercell.wordpress.com/2018/02/03/proyeksi-kekuatan-armada-tni-al-hingga-tahun-2023-photo/
https://www.navyrecognition.com/ind...0-mls-ii-class-minelayer-of-the-rok-navy.html


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> France Netherland (Damen, MBDA and Thales) solution proved to be too expensive to be continue for our Navy, US Raytheon-Lockmart, SAAB and Danish Odense-Weibel solution seems to be the more exciting alternative for future programme of our Navy heck even right now South Korean had better chance


We've already pretty much chose Damen-MBDA-Thales (+ Odense?) trinity as our main surface combatant ships' supplier, i don't think it will be that easy to just suddenly abandon the plan for more orders to them, didn't see any other alternatives for now. 300 million USD per PKR is not so bad, although kinda too expensive if we are talking about large amount of ships needing replacement soon, but i don't see any other alternatives for the Corvette and Light Frigate program. Even though MBDA and Thales products are more expensive, i am supporting their products be the standard for our Navy, there's not many other choices that'll make more sense in aspects other than cost.

South Korea already have all thing we need, but for us it's mainly Auxillary ships and Submarines that we're getting. Their capability is mostly on the shipbuilding part, but they already mastered VLS, CMS and Sensors technology tho, but i doubt that we'll ever use the like of K-VLS, in the end if we ever order a South Korean combatant ship, we have to contact the US for their weaponry, much of a nuisance compared to ordering things from Thales-MBDA or any European defense company, obviously due to the EU and these companies being multinational.

Idk, we can't avoid high pricetags forever, the bar goes higher and higher by days, we should accept that fact and think more about the benefit in the long run than just the cost we pay upfront, unless we wanted to end up disappointed like our neighbor with their frigate.


----------



## NEKONEKO

HellFireIndo said:


> I don't think that we have to restrict the ship models to a particular number, the point is just simply to acquire the necessary and throw away the unnecessary. Honestly i would prefer that we are flexible in upgrading our capability, nobody knows what we need in the future and what new challenges will require new kind of weapon, like what if LHD is going to be a thing then? or a more potent Submarine model? or a possibility of a 6000 ton+ Destroyer? I wouldn't like it if we restrict our own potential by limiting the number of hull models we may have, being efficient is not just about having less.


Yes, But we are limited by our own budget.

I mean limiting hull models based on their own classes but don't limit ship number for each hull models, and not limiting the type. Yes we need many type of ship that have different roles.

Heavy Frigate
Make it as multi year project and ask for TOT, and keep sticking to it until later succeeded by newer class. If Iver then stick with it no need to make it ganda campuran with de zeven / FREEM / Type 26 etc.
We have bright future.

Light Frigate
More PKR 10514 no need ganda campuran with gowind etc. We have bright future.

Corvette
Should have include TOT when we purchase DPN class. IDK, whatever we choose we should build it here. A little bright future.

LPD
Makassar and its derivative no need for damen enfoncer.
FAC
Kcr40, 60, klewang and its derivative.
LST
Teluk bintuni and its derivative.
Oiler
Tarakan and its derivative.
Submarine
I think for submarine is either keep sticking with CBG+, or maybe get another type that have different capability. 12 is quite a large number for submarine so maybe ganda campuran is ok for this one (6 - 6 split), new submarine that can carry cruise missile.

Pretty much fuckin agree with you.

P.S. what's with you and RBU6000?
X = iver


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> We've already pretty much chose Damen-MBDA-Thales (+ Odense?) trinity as our main surface combatant ships' supplier, i don't think it will be that easy to just suddenly abandon the plan for more orders to them, didn't see any other alternatives for now. 300 million USD per PKR is not so bad, although kinda too expensive if we are talking about large amount of ships needing replacement soon, but i don't see any other alternatives for the Corvette and Light Frigate program. Even though MBDA and Thales products are more expensive, i am supporting their products be the standard for our Navy, there's not many other choices that'll make more sense in aspects other than cost.
> 
> South Korea already have all thing we need, but for us it's mainly Auxillary ships and Submarines that we're getting. Their capability is mostly on the shipbuilding part, but they already mastered VLS, CMS and Sensors technology tho, but i doubt that we'll ever use the like of K-VLS, in the end if we ever order a South Korean combatant ship, we have to contact the US for their weaponry, much of a nuisance compared to ordering things from Thales-MBDA or any European defense company, obviously due to the EU and these companies being multinational.
> 
> Idk, we can't avoid high pricetags forever, the bar goes higher and higher by days, we should accept that fact and think more about the benefit in the long run than just the cost we pay upfront, unless we wanted to end up disappointed like our neighbor with their frigate.




You know, we should have capability to provide design for 1600 to 2200 tonnes class ASW corvettes and fill the major system with other contender than Franco-Deutch solutions. The Idea is to keep our Navy still being integrated into one big whole architecture system capable to do feed and relay data , sharing them in real time within microsecond ranges and still maintainaing major open architecture with the arsenal and hardware we already had. This why they will count on with system come from Indra or Terma C combat solutions, while they are slightly different from what we had already but still within the scope of european NATO combat link system based on Link 16 and Link Y, in which keep the wonder why the Navy starting to abandon Franco-Deutch solutions lately. Because Damen deals is actually are all that bad... 

It just gossip, Navy and PT PAL along with Naval center design in Surabaya is still trying to completing a new Class of indigenous Corvettes design or light frigates for parchim class replacement program. Will be available for public closure at least two years from now on


----------



## HellFireIndo

jek_sperrow said:


> Yes, But we are limited by our own budget.
> 
> I mean limiting hull models based on their own classes but don't limit ship number for each hull models, and not limiting the type. Yes we need many type of ship that have different roles.
> 
> Heavy Frigate
> Make it as multi year project and ask for TOT, and keep sticking to it until later succeeded by newer class. If Iver then stick with it no need to make it ganda campuran with de zeven / FREEM / Type 26 etc.
> We have bright future.
> 
> Light Frigate
> More PKR 10514 no need ganda campuran with gowind etc. We have bright future.
> 
> Corvette
> Should have include TOT when we purchase DPN class. IDK, whatever we choose we should build it here. A little bright future.
> 
> LPD
> Makassar and its derivative no need for damen enfoncer.
> FAC
> Kcr40, 60, klewang and its derivative.
> LST
> Teluk bintuni and its derivative.
> Oiler
> Tarakan and its derivative.
> Submarine
> I think for submarine is either keep sticking with CBG+, or maybe get another type that have different capability. 12 is quite a large number for submarine so maybe ganda campuran is ok for this one (6 - 6 split), new submarine that can carry cruise missile.
> 
> Pretty much fuckin agree with you.
> 
> P.S. what's with you and RBU6000?
> X = iver


Sorry for the RBU 6000 thing, i just find the thing interesting after seeing it on action, and the fact that they are the only one of it's class still widely operated with no western equivalent (SK have some interesting things like ASW Missile attached with a Blue Shark torpedo), but don't worry cause i'm not serious in talking about them. Hmm.. i thought the X was "O" frigate, cause Luhut already explicitly said "138m" so i think it's not that surprising if Iver did goes into the inventory, it's not just fanboy's wet dream, compared to the "O" frigate, cause this one would be surprising.



Marine Rouge said:


> You know, we should have capability to provide design for 1600 to 2200 tonnes class ASW corvettes and fill the major system with other contender than Franco-Deutch solutions. The Idea is to keep our Navy still being integrated into one big whole architecture system capable to do feed and relay data , sharing them in real time within microsecond ranges and still maintainaing major open architecture with the arsenal and hardware we already had. This why they will count on with system come from Indra or Terma C combat solutions, while they are slightly different from what we had already but still within the scope of european NATO combat link system based on Link 16 and Link Y, in which keep the wonder why the Navy starting to abandon Franco-Deutch solutions lately. Because Damen deals is actually are all that bad...
> 
> It just gossip, Navy and PT PAL along with Naval center design in Surabaya is still trying to completing a new Class of indigenous Corvettes design or light frigates for parchim class replacement program. Will be available for public closure at least two years from now on


As long as the choices would not **** up the combat link system and logistics, i agree that if there's a more affordable and cost efficient options, then AL should go for it, if Damen deal is THAT bad tho, at least i wanna see a complete set of PKR as the replacement for Ahmad Yani-class. PT PAL already released the production plan for PKR 3 and 4 two years ago, i think they'll continue the program as planned, but i don't have any connection in PT PAL so i can't argue any further.

Would be interesting to see an indigenous corvette/frigate design, but i still kinda skeptic if there's enough ToT from previous deals for PT PAL engineers to be able to design it's own combatant ship, even though it's still a "gossip", PT PAL wanting to move further into the combatant ship sector is very predictable, i expected it to come after PKR 3 & 4 and Iver, but apparently it's starting now.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Sorry for the RBU 6000 thing, i just find the thing interesting after seeing it on action, and the fact that they are the only one of it's class still widely operated with no western equivalent (SK have some interesting things like ASW Missile attached with a Blue Shark torpedo), but don't worry cause i'm not serious in talking about them. Hmm.. i thought the X was "O" frigate, cause Luhut already explicitly said "138m" so i think it's not that surprising if Iver did goes into the inventory, it's not just fanboy's wet dream, compared to the "O" frigate, cause this one would be surprising.
> 
> 
> As long as the choices would not **** up the combat link system and logistics, i agree that if there's a more affordable and cost efficient options, then AL should go for it, if Damen deal is THAT bad tho, at least i wanna see a complete set of PKR as the replacement for Ahmad Yani-class. PT PAL already released the production plan for PKR 3 and 4 two years ago, i think they'll continue the program as planned, but i don't have any connection in PT PAL so i can't argue any further. This first half of the year is surprisingly quite, considering that MEF 3 should've begun, there's so many things left unanswered, but then what we can do is wait and see.



They just following the order from user, but the Navy soon get the flaw from the PKR design and quite unsatisfied actually and people from KKIP and Menhan found the deals is not that ideal, if not they would put the program forward like how we strike the deal for the second batch of Nagapasa class as soon as the second PKR being finished a year ago. Instead the Navy brass, kkip and even Menhan himself join the search for ideal supplier


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> They just following the order from user, but the Navy soon get the flaw from the PKR design and quite unsatisfied actually and people from KKIP and Menhan found the deals is not that ideal, if not they would put the program forward like how we strike the deal for the second batch of Nagapasa class as soon as the second PKR being finished a year ago. Instead the Navy brass, kkip and even Menhan himself join the search for ideal supplier


What's your thought/ prediction? it kinda make sense that they are holding back the PKR deals due to internal problem/ dissatisfaction, so what's the solutions/alternatives?


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> What's your thought/ prediction? it kinda make sense that they are holding back the PKR deals due to internal problem/ dissatisfaction, so what's the solutions/alternatives?



Found other supplier, put pressure to current supplier to provide better deals by nego and bargaining, and we found Danish and Spain is not the part of Euro that put pressure on palm oil fiasco. Korean-US supplier is even in much better position lately, as the current trade war actually putting us to rebalance our trade surplus against US

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Marine Rouge said:


> They just following the order from user, but the Navy soon get the flaw from the PKR design and quite unsatisfied actually and people from KKIP and Menhan found the deals is not that ideal, if not they would put the program forward like how we strike the deal for the second batch of Nagapasa class as soon as the second PKR being finished a year ago. Instead the Navy brass, kkip and even Menhan himself join the search for ideal supplier



Wow, There's a design flaw in PKR's hull?


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Marine Rouge said:


> Found other supplier, put pressure to current supplier to provide better deals by nego and bargaining, and we found Danish and Spain is not the part of Euro that put pressure on palm oil fiasco. Korean-US supplier is even in much better position lately, as the current trade war actually putting us to rebalance our trade surplus against US



Spanish's made corvette is a quite expensive. 

The hulls from Denmark like iver, absalon and knud rasmussen are more friendly for our budget. And they also very kind to let us make the future ships at our local shipyard.


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

pr1v4t33r said:


>



Relatively good enough for first attemp


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Garuda to Operate 100 Chinese Drones
In Indonesia, delivering cargo to the farthest reaches of the world’s biggest archipelago has forever been a challenge. Now its biggest airline PT Garuda Indonesia sees a solution in drones.






_It plans to procure 100 unmanned aerial vehicles from China’s Beihang UAS Technology_ to ship goods across the nation’s more than 18,000 islands. Director for Cargo and Business Development Mohammad Iqbal said that the state-run airline will operate the drones from 30 logistic centers, each with a dedicated airstrip, within five years. “This will totally change the landscape of the logistic industry in Indonesia,” Iqbal said in an interview at the company’s Jakarta headquarters. “The outlook for the cargo business in Indonesia is not just good, but very good,” he added.

With a wingspan of 18 meters (60 feet), a range of 1,200 kilometers (750 miles) and a cargo capacity of 2.2 tons the drones will be assembled locally under license from Beihang and cost about 30% less than conventional cargo aircraft, Iqbal further added.

According to Planning Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro, Indonesia is preparing to spend more than $400 billion by 2024 to strengthen its infrastructure and retain its lead as a key mining and manufacturing hub in Southeast Asia including 25 new airports, as part of the government’s Highway in the Sky plan to improve connectivity.

_From September Garuda will conduct trials with three drones in the eastern part of the country which will last till the end of the year._ Commercial runs will start early next year in the Maluku islands. The drones will fly seafood to Garuda’s cargo hub in Makassar for onward shipping to Hong Kong and Singapore.

Many parts of Indonesia are still inaccessible, despite massive investments in roads and bridges during President Joko Widodo’s first term- the eastern fringes, such as Papua island in particular. The difficult mountainous terrain there makes ground transportation extremely difficult and uneconomical. Bolstering its cargo operations would also help Garuda cope with falling passenger demand as a result of rising ticket prices, said Fahressi Fahalmesta, an analyst at PT Ciptadana Sekuritas Asia.

_Garuda would need government support to operate the drones. Not only would the military-grade machines have to use transmitters to relay their positions and other information, air-traffic controllers would need to be trained to manage the unmanned aircraft._ The unmanned aircraft will further aid e-commerce in Southeast Asia’s biggest economy, where the rise of online shopping has boosted demand for logistics and shipping companies.

_https://dronebelow.com/2019/07/01/garuda-to-operate-100-chinese-drones/_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HellFireIndo

pr1v4t33r said:


> Garuda to Operate 100 Chinese Drones
> In Indonesia, delivering cargo to the farthest reaches of the world’s biggest archipelago has forever been a challenge. Now its biggest airline PT Garuda Indonesia sees a solution in drones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _It plans to procure 100 unmanned aerial vehicles from China’s Beihang UAS Technology_ to ship goods across the nation’s more than 18,000 islands. Director for Cargo and Business Development Mohammad Iqbal said that the state-run airline will operate the drones from 30 logistic centers, each with a dedicated airstrip, within five years. “This will totally change the landscape of the logistic industry in Indonesia,” Iqbal said in an interview at the company’s Jakarta headquarters. “The outlook for the cargo business in Indonesia is not just good, but very good,” he added.
> 
> With a wingspan of 18 meters (60 feet), a range of 1,200 kilometers (750 miles) and a cargo capacity of 2.2 tons the drones will be assembled locally under license from Beihang and cost about 30% less than conventional cargo aircraft, Iqbal further added.
> 
> According to Planning Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro, Indonesia is preparing to spend more than $400 billion by 2024 to strengthen its infrastructure and retain its lead as a key mining and manufacturing hub in Southeast Asia including 25 new airports, as part of the government’s Highway in the Sky plan to improve connectivity.
> 
> _From September Garuda will conduct trials with three drones in the eastern part of the country which will last till the end of the year._ Commercial runs will start early next year in the Maluku islands. The drones will fly seafood to Garuda’s cargo hub in Makassar for onward shipping to Hong Kong and Singapore.
> 
> Many parts of Indonesia are still inaccessible, despite massive investments in roads and bridges during President Joko Widodo’s first term- the eastern fringes, such as Papua island in particular. The difficult mountainous terrain there makes ground transportation extremely difficult and uneconomical. Bolstering its cargo operations would also help Garuda cope with falling passenger demand as a result of rising ticket prices, said Fahressi Fahalmesta, an analyst at PT Ciptadana Sekuritas Asia.
> 
> _Garuda would need government support to operate the drones. Not only would the military-grade machines have to use transmitters to relay their positions and other information, air-traffic controllers would need to be trained to manage the unmanned aircraft._ The unmanned aircraft will further aid e-commerce in Southeast Asia’s biggest economy, where the rise of online shopping has boosted demand for logistics and shipping companies.
> 
> _https://dronebelow.com/2019/07/01/garuda-to-operate-100-chinese-drones/_


https://ev.buaa.edu.cn/info/1013/1602.htm




Another courier drone model also by Beihang, it designed to have a bigger capacity, but still in prototype phase as of 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> https://ev.buaa.edu.cn/info/1013/1602.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another courier drone model also by Beihang, it designed to have a bigger capacity, but still in prototype phase as of 2019.



You know what, change the cargo bay with rack bombs and weapons and put necessary surveillance tools and sensor suite, voila the future unmanned bomber is will be realized in near future. There is no need for pilot training in large number as there is research to command several or even large fleets of drones from one module suite and intent AI research will give the platform necessary Freedom to excecute the missions

Modern bomber swarm like what happened during WW II will be happened again, but this time they will be unmanned


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

pr1v4t33r said:


> Garuda to Operate 100 Chinese Drones
> In Indonesia, delivering cargo to the farthest reaches of the world’s biggest archipelago has forever been a challenge. Now its biggest airline PT Garuda Indonesia sees a solution in drones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _It plans to procure 100 unmanned aerial vehicles from China’s Beihang UAS Technology_ to ship goods across the nation’s more than 18,000 islands. Director for Cargo and Business Development Mohammad Iqbal said that the state-run airline will operate the drones from 30 logistic centers, each with a dedicated airstrip, within five years. “This will totally change the landscape of the logistic industry in Indonesia,” Iqbal said in an interview at the company’s Jakarta headquarters. “The outlook for the cargo business in Indonesia is not just good, but very good,” he added.
> 
> With a wingspan of 18 meters (60 feet), a range of 1,200 kilometers (750 miles) and a cargo capacity of 2.2 tons the drones will be assembled locally under license from Beihang and cost about 30% less than conventional cargo aircraft, Iqbal further added.
> 
> According to Planning Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro, Indonesia is preparing to spend more than $400 billion by 2024 to strengthen its infrastructure and retain its lead as a key mining and manufacturing hub in Southeast Asia including 25 new airports, as part of the government’s Highway in the Sky plan to improve connectivity.
> 
> _From September Garuda will conduct trials with three drones in the eastern part of the country which will last till the end of the year._ Commercial runs will start early next year in the Maluku islands. The drones will fly seafood to Garuda’s cargo hub in Makassar for onward shipping to Hong Kong and Singapore.
> 
> Many parts of Indonesia are still inaccessible, despite massive investments in roads and bridges during President Joko Widodo’s first term- the eastern fringes, such as Papua island in particular. The difficult mountainous terrain there makes ground transportation extremely difficult and uneconomical. Bolstering its cargo operations would also help Garuda cope with falling passenger demand as a result of rising ticket prices, said Fahressi Fahalmesta, an analyst at PT Ciptadana Sekuritas Asia.
> 
> _Garuda would need government support to operate the drones. Not only would the military-grade machines have to use transmitters to relay their positions and other information, air-traffic controllers would need to be trained to manage the unmanned aircraft._ The unmanned aircraft will further aid e-commerce in Southeast Asia’s biggest economy, where the rise of online shopping has boosted demand for logistics and shipping companies.
> 
> _https://dronebelow.com/2019/07/01/garuda-to-operate-100-chinese-drones/_


Once upon a time there was a man said "infrastruktur langit". Ternyata ini maksudnya!

100 biji lagi, edun mah ieu teh.


----------



## umigami

Marine Rouge said:


> They just following the order from user, but the Navy soon get the flaw from the PKR design and quite unsatisfied actually and people from KKIP and Menhan found the deals is not that ideal, if not they would put the program forward like how we strike the deal for the second batch of Nagapasa class as soon as the second PKR being finished a year ago. Instead the Navy brass, kkip and even Menhan himself join the search for ideal supplier



Flaw? What flaw??!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*The Visit of Repulic of Korea Air Force to PT NTP*
Monday, 06 May 2019

On April 24, 2019, _PT Nusantara Turbin and Propulsion (NTP)_ received a delegation visit from the Republic of Korea Air Force (ROKAF). One of the agenda was to discuss the work of the ROKAF aircraft engine. NTP is trusted by ROKAF to work on CT7 and DART7 engine overhauls. The CT7 engine is installed on CN-235 aircraft which are operated as ROKAF military transport aircraft, while the DART7 engine is installed on the HS 748 aircraft operated by ROKAF.

During the visit, ROKAF had the opportunity to see firsthand NTP facility for the overhaul process including the test cell facility for the CT7 and DART engines. Mr. Heru Widodo (VP of Sales Marketing), Mr. Budi Setiono (Sales Manager) and personnel from Engineering played an active role in welcoming and assisting ROKAF delegates during their visit at NTP. The collaboration between ROKAF and NTP is expected to continue as a synergy that is mutually beneficial for both parties in the future.





*ROKAF's visit to the NTP's Shop to see the condition of the ROKAF's CT7 engine which is currently under maintenance in NTP*





*ROKAF Delegation with PT NTP Team in front of NTP's Test Cell Building*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia uncovers Neo-JI terror group that runs oil palm plantation business for funding*
_02 July 2019_

JAKARTA - The arrest last weekend of an experienced leader of Jemaah Islamiah (JI) has unearthed a new tactic used by the South-east Asia terrorist group.

While militants such as JI had often relied on donations from members and sympathisers, and even robberies, to grow and fund their murderous activities, JI under its so-called "emir" (top leader) Para Wijayanto has been building economic strength by carrying on, among others, a oil palm plantation business in Sumatra and Kalimantan, police said.

Police are calling this group "Neo-JI", or new JI, as they conduct business while recruiting members and planning to set up a caliphate in the country, said police spokesman Dedi Prasetyo.

As an example of the Neo-JI's financial strength, Brigadier-General Dedi said its senior officials under Para's leadership were paid between 10 million rupiah (S$960) and 15 million rupiah a month. This is more than double Jakarta's minimum guaranteed wages of 3.9 million rupiah a month.

"To build strength, they recruit as many cadres as possible, conduct businesses and then expand. In the long term, their aim is to establish a caliphate in Indonesia," Brig-Gen Dedi told a media briefing on Monday (July 1). He did not disclose the group's other businesses besides the oil palm plantation.

Indonesia, the world's biggest exporter of oil palm, allows companies and well-off individuals to buy land and seeds to grow palm trees. Growers sell the fruits to milling plants for profits.

Anti-terror expert Adhe Bhakti of the Centre for Radicalism and Deradicalisation Studies (Pakar) told The Straits Times that JI operations had relied on donations from its members and funds from Al-Qaeda, the international terror outfit it is affiliated to. The militants had also used illegal means such as robbery and hacking websites.

Imam Samudera, a Bali bomber who was executed in November 2008, robbed a gold and jewellery shop in Banten province, and used some of the money for terror attacks.

Mr Adhe said: "Now they have started to think how to get fund flows sustainably by doing business at the organisation level, such as plantations, property brokerages, car rental and restaurants. Donations from their thousands of members are enough to start businesses."

Police scored big when Para was arrested early on Saturday morning (June 29) on the outskirts of Jakarta, as he had been on the run for 16 years.

Para is widely believed to be a student of Abu Bakar Basyir, the alleged mastermind of the 2002 Bali bombings that killed more than 200 people.

JI was also behind the 2009 attacks on the JW Marriott and Ritz-Carlton hotels, as well as the Australian embassy in Jakarta.

Four others were also arrested over the weekend, including Para's wife who played an active role in the organisation. Three others were his closest assistants.

Para, 54, was captured just after 6am in a hotel in Bekasi town, Beritasatu.com online news reported on Sunday, citing a police source.

Before becoming "emir" of neo-JI, Para held various senior positions and was involved in training and recruitment.

He has been on the police's "priority wanted list" since 2003.

Although the original JI was initially believed to have been decimated in Indonesia following a series of operations by security agencies, counter-terrorism experts had warned that young militants were being recruited and that the JI network may have expanded in the country to a 2,000-strong force.

The "Neo-JI" term was coined by police to describe this new threat.


*How dangerous is Para?*

Brig-Gen Dedi said the skills of the militants recruited by Para cover intelligence, paramilitary including making bombs and operating rockets, shooting as snipers.

Some of them were sent to Syria to obtain battle and killer skills and later returned to Indonesia.

Between 2013 and 2018, Para recruited and sent six batches of militants to Syria to join paramilitary training as well as to directly participate in battles.

Brig-Gen Dedi did not say how the Neo-JI received the initial capital to start businesses.

Financing is the most critical part of any terror cell, and militants justify robbing banks and jewellery shops to raise funds, experts have said.

Police said Para communicated with terror networks in the Philippines and al-Qaeda affiliated networks in Pakistan and Afghanistan.

Police consider the terrorist as an intelligent individual with 19 years of experience in the terror network.

Para's wife, initialled MY, who was arrested with him on Saturday, according to police also had an active role in JI. One of those arrested along with Para last weekend was identified by police as BS, who served as a "liaison officer" between Para and the recruited militants who have travelled to Syria.

A fourth suspect had an important role to oversee JI operations in Indonesia, was arrested on Sunday, police said, in a residential complex in Bekasi.

A fifth suspect was nabbed on Sunday in Ponorogo, East Java province, and was in charge of heading JI operations in East Java province.

https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/s...up-that-runs-oil-palm-plantation-business-for

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> You know what, change the cargo bay with rack bombs and weapons and put necessary surveillance tools and sensor suite, voila the future unmanned bomber is will be realized in near future. There is no need for pilot training in large number as there is research to command several or even large fleets of drones from one module suite and intent AI research will give the platform necessary Freedom to excecute the missions
> 
> Modern bomber swarm like what happened during WW II will be happened again, but this time they will be unmanned


Very costly and risky if we are talking about a peer-to-peer scenario, cause the like of Iron Dome SAM will make an easy target out of them. Even a dedicated Attack UAV rarely if ever used in saturation bombing/ swarm attack, i thought the modern day rule is that drones are supposed to be used in surgical strike, precision over raw firepower.

They could probably be useful in Papua for surveillance and logistics purpose, but for direct combat role i doubt their ability, even with heavy modifications like bomb rack/IWB, it wouldn't negate the fact that they are a civilian grade UAV after all, at least for this particular UAV. A fully independent AI computers installed on military drones is a kinda scary idea, even more so if it's in a swarm tactics against a blurred line of military-civilian installation. I prefer the good old heavy strategic bombers with high altitude flying for that matter, even a UAV version of it would do good. A concept for swarm of smaller drones did exist, namely the 6th gen European Fighter project and the Loyal Wingman project of the US-Australia, but they are mostly used around Electronic Warfare with limited combat ability.


----------



## chandieka

Marine Rouge said:


> You know what, change the cargo bay with rack bombs and weapons and put necessary surveillance tools and sensor suite, voila the future unmanned bomber is will be realized in near future. There is no need for pilot training in large number as there is research to command several or even large fleets of drones from one module suite and intent AI research will give the platform necessary Freedom to execute the missions
> 
> Modern bomber swarm like what happened during WW II will have happened again, but this time they will be unmanned



"Modern bomber swarm like what happened during WW II will have happened again"

need to clarify that bomber in ww2 and present act differently even tho they purpose is similar which is to destroy key object/facilities.

bomber in ww2 experience resistance only to AA gun, interceptor or other fighters, but in today world or even goes back to the cold war (strategic or conventional) bomber is already obsolete with the development of guided missile (active or passive) to counter it not to mention supersonic interceptor (ex MiG-31).

if Air supremacy is not established in a battlefield the role of bomber (specially made one, not multirole aircraft) are equivalent to sending ur man to just die straight forward.

having a big formation of bomber are cool and all but in reality it's so unlogical to have one today.
(I mean it's like u ask for please hit me with all u got)

in an area with a high-intensity combat UAV are the most crucial for surveillance but also the most likely to get hit first.



Marine Rouge said:


> They just following the order from user, but the Navy soon get the flaw from the PKR design and quite unsatisfied actually and people from KKIP and Menhan found the deals is not that ideal, if not they would put the program forward like how we strike the deal for the second batch of Nagapasa class as soon as the second PKR being finished a year ago. Instead the Navy brass, kkip and even Menhan himself join the search for ideal supplier



might want to back up ur statement about which thing(s) is a flaw with PKR design. 

as far the sensor and armament go, I don't see that much of a big deal.

and wasn't the original purpose of PKR project was to replace the aging front-line ship and to be self sustain at building, design and maintain it?


----------



## NEKONEKO

chandieka said:


> but in today world or even goes back to the cold war (strategic or conventional) bomber is already obsolete with the development of guided missile (active or passive) to counter it not to mention supersonic interceptor (ex MiG-31).


There is thing called stealth technology.



chandieka said:


> if Air supremacy is not established in a battlefield the role of bomber (specially made one, not multirole aircraft) are equivalent to sending ur man to just die straight forward.


That's why MR pointed out that in the future it will be unmanned. 


chandieka said:


> as far the sensor and armament go, I don't see that much of a big deal.
> 
> and wasn't the original purpose of PKR project was to replace the aging front-line ship and to be self sustain at building, design and maintain it?


Yeah.


----------



## nametag

HellFireIndo said:


> https://ev.buaa.edu.cn/info/1013/1602.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another courier drone model also by Beihang, it designed to have a bigger capacity, but still in prototype phase as of 2019.



You wan't Garuda to buy paper plane? not even a prototype are available yet.

Is beihang even a legit company? Does anyone have any info about it? The only info i can gather from the internet is that Beihang is actually a university that made a company to sell UAV (reminds me about Esemka). Your link above even stated so.

Are there any info about any country/institution that already operated their UAV even in china? what type UAV that they produced?

Are there any airlines/cargo company that operated UAV that deliver cargo?

Seriously there are too many question about this transaction, even the company is shrouded in mystery


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

HellFireIndo said:


> Very costly and risky if we are talking about a peer-to-peer scenario, cause the like of Iron Dome SAM will make an easy target out of them. Even a dedicated Attack UAV rarely if ever used in saturation bombing/ swarm attack, i thought the modern day rule is that drones are supposed to be used in surgical strike, precision over raw firepower.
> 
> They could probably be useful in Papua for surveillance and logistics purpose, but for direct combat role i doubt their ability, even with heavy modifications like bomb rack/IWB, it wouldn't negate the fact that they are a civilian grade UAV after all, at least for this particular UAV. A fully independent AI computers installed on military drones is a kinda scary idea, even more so if it's in a swarm tactics against a blurred line of military-civilian installation. I prefer the good old heavy strategic bombers with high altitude flying for that matter, even a UAV version of it would do good. A concept for swarm of smaller drones did exist, namely the 6th gen European Fighter project and the Loyal Wingman project of the US-Australia, but they are mostly used around Electronic Warfare with limited combat ability.



We are not going to attack our neighbours.
Our potential threat is terrorism, separatism, caliphate ideology, illegal fishing. Thus these 100 equal to 7 squadrons of uav's could be used to eliminate these threats.


----------



## HellFireIndo

nametag said:


> You wan't Garuda to buy paper plane? not even a prototype are available yet.
> 
> Is beihang even a legit company? Does anyone have any info about it? The only info i can gather from the internet is that Beihang is actually a university that made a company to sell UAV (reminds me about Esemka). Your link above even stated so.
> 
> Are there any info about any country/institution that already operated their UAV even in china? what type UAV that they produced?
> 
> Are there any airlines/cargo company that operated UAV that deliver cargo?
> 
> Seriously there are too many question about this transaction, even the company is shrouded in mystery


I'm just being intrigued by the concept, a courier drone sounds like a good idea for a low-cost goods transportation in isolated areas with minimum infrastructure. Of course Garuda have tons of staffs much more qualified than i am, they aren't kids who are easily hooked by a toy advertisement, their every decision involves a lot money and people, so of course they won't just jump in and buy 100 drones each cost millions of dollars from a "shady" company. 

Garuda is currently assessing this courier drone idea, a lot can happen and there's no reason to be worried about it. They are planning to conduct a trial of 3 drones, the smaller one who have the more conventional design it seems, and as you can see there's already a finished product.



Mr. Woof Woof said:


> We are not going to attack our neighbours.
> Our potential threat is terrorism, separatism, caliphate ideology, illegal fishing. Thus these 100 equal to 7 squadrons of uav's could be used to eliminate these threats.


We are not going to attack our neighbor, but we have to show very clearly to any stupid politicians out there of what we are capable to do if they are stupid enough to consider challenging us. We are big, and pretending to be small forever is impossible, pretending to be invisible forever is also out of question either. If there's choice whether to invest in conventional warfare or asymmetrical warfare, i'd rather take both. Geopolitical policies is not determined by intention, but by capability, nobody cares if you are considerate, kind and generous, but if you are a big competitor of them and percieved as "vulnerable", then they would still harass you. Everyone would think twice, thrice even before trying to disturb a strong country who are *capable *to steamroll it's neighbors, but at the same time have the potential to be a worthy "ally", there's a reason Israel is a big deal even with it's size.


----------



## 182

_Tellumat-supplied_* IFF system operating on Indonesian Navy corvette*

_Tellumat has successfully completed a three year contract for the supply of an Identification Friend or Foe (IFF) system for the Indonesian Navy_, providing one of its warship’s with the ability to safeguard itself by responding to interrogations from other friendly vessels or aircraft and preventing friend-on-friend incidents.

Tellumat’s Defence & Security business unit, a South African manufacturer and supplier of defence solutions, provided the PT-2500 naval IFF system to UK-based Ultra Electronics – prime contractor for the mid-life upgrade (MLU) of Indonesian Navy corvette KRI Fatahillah.

Brian Ferguson, Key Accounts Manager at Tellumat Defence & Security, said Tellumat was contracted in December 2013. A period of system engineering and implementation followed until handover, whereupon it was installed, commissioned and accepted into service.

The warship was handed to the Ministry of Defence of the Republic of Indonesia in December 2016. In 2017, the Indonesian Navy had the system in hand, enabling necessary trials and checks, the favourable outcome of which culminated in the end of a successful project.

The IFF system is a key part of the KRI Fatahillah’s new combat management system and sensors, replaced along with the ship’s re-powering and general overhaul, Tellumat said.

Ferguson said of the strategic value of this contract to Tellumat. “Not only has it seen the netting of a new customer in Ultra Electronics, but also a new end-user – the Indonesian Navy – as well as the opportunity to integrate the naval IFF system with a new platform type.”

Tellumat is a reputable and longstanding supplier of defence systems, he said. Part of the reason for this is the company’s flexibility and willingness to customise systems, provide full project management and client interaction.
“We are a niche and stable supplier with the flexibility to provide more personal service, including technology transfer, which larger suppliers struggle to accomplish,” he said.
“Being from a non-aligned country speaks volumes for our flexibility and independence,” Ferguson said.

The upgrade effectively adds at least 15 years to the life of the Fatahillah, which is currently 40 years old.
“We are delighted to be recognized with this prestigious contract from Ultra Electronics and the Republic of Indonesia. We have demonstrated our hands-on collaborative style and our flexibility and non-aligned status. It’s with a matter of great pride we were able to meet the respective needs of client and end-user and we look forward to further opportunities to develop this and similar relationships in time to come.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

HellFireIndo said:


> We are not going to attack our neighbor, but we have to show very clearly to any stupid politicians out there of what we are capable to do if they are stupid enough to consider challenging us. We are big, and pretending to be small forever is impossible, pretending to be invisible forever is also out of question either. If there's choice whether to invest in conventional warfare or asymmetrical warfare, i'd rather take both. Geopolitical policies is not determined by intention, but by capability, nobody cares if you are considerate, kind and generous, but if you are a big competitor of them and percieved as "vulnerable", then they would still harass you. Everyone would think twice, thrice even before trying to disturb a strong country who are *capable *to steamroll it's neighbors, but at the same time have the potential to be a worthy "ally", there's a reason Israel is a big deal even with it's size.



Oh buat nakut-nakuti stupid politician di salah satu negeri itu ?

Kalo itu mah gampang! panggil aja tuh yang di sono tuh buat latihan navigasi di radius 500 - 1000 km dari negeri itu...kayak tempo hari itu...beberapa biji aja yang gede2 itu latihan navigasi...udah kringet dingin mereka.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Oh buat nakut-nakuti stupid politician di salah satu negeri itu ?
> 
> Kalo itu mah gampang! panggil aja tuh yang di sono tuh buat latihan navigasi di radius 500 - 1000 km dari negeri itu...kayak tempo hari itu...beberapa biji aja yang gede2 itu latihan navigasi...udah kringet dingin mereka.


Gak hanya satu negara tertentu, kalau bisa ya semua tetangga di deter. Stupid Politician itu semua negara ada, termasuk Indonesia, begitu juga tetangga, tapi lebih baik apabila dampak dari stupid politician itu ada di seberang perbatasan daripada di dalam negeri. Aku sih anti kalo kita ngandelin _grant _akses ke lautan dan daratan kita yang luas, bukan itu intinya, pada akhirnya nanti malah berkebalikan dengan prinsip kita untuk menjadi mandiri dan kuat, apa bedanya nanti dengan para negara _vassal _di seberang lautan sana? yang mengandalkan negara adidaya untuk keamanan mereka?

Pada dasarnya, negara besar itu anti dengan "sekutu" yang setara, mereka lebih senang apabila suatu negara bisa menjadi alat yang mudah diatur, dan bukan partner yang sederajat. Entah itu bisa diatur dan dieksploitasi perekonomiannya, dijadiin _buffer state_, jadiin pangkalan militer atau sekedar termasuk dalam _sphere of influence, _jangan salah karena itu semua berasal dari ajakan manis untuk "bersekutu", jadi teman, walau nyatanya apabila ada kesempatan, para negara besar pasti akan jadiin mereka kacung untuk kepentingan sendiri.

Memang bisa jadi nunjukin bahwa kita bisa kasih akses ke si doi itu bisa buat para curut berpikir dua kali untuk macam-macam, tapi pada akhirnya apakah mereka takutnya pada Indonesia sendiri? tentu tidak, dan itu tidak akan menguntungkan kita dalam jangka panjang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kucing itu imut

https://news.detik.com/abc-australi...1.1753643699.1562195222-1477288561.1562195222
*
3 Kelompok Separatis Bersenjata Kini Bersatu Jadi Tentara West Papua*

Tiga kelompok separatis bersenjata di Papua mengumumkan bahwa mereka telah membentuk Tentara West Papua (West Papuan Army), sementara para aktivis pendukung kemerdekaan menyatakan sekarang mereka siap "mengambil-alih negara kami".

Tentara West Papua Terbentuk

Tentara West Papua akan berada di bawah komando ULMWP
Kelompok ini menyebut langkah ini menyatukan sayap politik dan militer dari gerakan kemerdekaan Papua
Pengamat memperingatkan perkembangan terbaru ini akan meningkatkan ketegangan dengan militer RI
Kelompok-kelompok pemberontak bersenjata selama ini bertindak sendiri-sendiri dalam upaya mereka untuk merdeka dari Republik Indonesia. Bulan ini sekaligus menandai 50 tahun Papua menjadi bagian dari RI.

Para pengamat mengatakan perkembangan terbaru ini menjadi titik balik yang signifikan, namun memperingatkan kemungkinan akan meningkatkan ketegangan dengan militer Indonesia.

Tentara West Papua akan berada di bawah komando organisasi payung United Liberation Movement for West Papua (ULMWP), yang dipimpin Benny Wenda dari pengasingan. ULMWP selama ini menempuh cara-cara politik dan diplomatik untuk mencapai kemerdekaan Papua.

"Secara politis dan militer kami bersatu sekarang. Masyarakat internasional sekarang tanpa ragu-ragu dapat melihat bahwa kami siap untuk mengambil-alih negara kami," ujar Wenda seperti dikutip dalam website ULMWP.

"Indonesia tidak bisa lagi menstigmatisasi kami sebagai separatis atau penjahat. Kami adalah negara kesatuan militer dan politik yang sah," tambahnya


----------



## GraveDigger388

Kucing itu imut said:


> https://news.detik.com/abc-australi...1.1753643699.1562195222-1477288561.1562195222
> *
> 3 Kelompok Separatis Bersenjata Kini Bersatu Jadi Tentara West Papua*
> 
> Tiga kelompok separatis bersenjata di Papua mengumumkan bahwa mereka telah membentuk Tentara West Papua (West Papuan Army), sementara para aktivis pendukung kemerdekaan menyatakan sekarang mereka siap "mengambil-alih negara kami".
> 
> Tentara West Papua Terbentuk
> 
> Tentara West Papua akan berada di bawah komando ULMWP
> Kelompok ini menyebut langkah ini menyatukan sayap politik dan militer dari gerakan kemerdekaan Papua
> Pengamat memperingatkan perkembangan terbaru ini akan meningkatkan ketegangan dengan militer RI
> Kelompok-kelompok pemberontak bersenjata selama ini bertindak sendiri-sendiri dalam upaya mereka untuk merdeka dari Republik Indonesia. Bulan ini sekaligus menandai 50 tahun Papua menjadi bagian dari RI.
> 
> Para pengamat mengatakan perkembangan terbaru ini menjadi titik balik yang signifikan, namun memperingatkan kemungkinan akan meningkatkan ketegangan dengan militer Indonesia.
> 
> Tentara West Papua akan berada di bawah komando organisasi payung United Liberation Movement for West Papua (ULMWP), yang dipimpin Benny Wenda dari pengasingan. ULMWP selama ini menempuh cara-cara politik dan diplomatik untuk mencapai kemerdekaan Papua.
> 
> "Secara politis dan militer kami bersatu sekarang. Masyarakat internasional sekarang tanpa ragu-ragu dapat melihat bahwa kami siap untuk mengambil-alih negara kami," ujar Wenda seperti dikutip dalam website ULMWP.
> 
> "Indonesia tidak bisa lagi menstigmatisasi kami sebagai separatis atau penjahat. Kami adalah negara kesatuan militer dan politik yang sah," tambahnya


In their dreams.


----------



## Nike

Jokowi move is a significant threat for their existantional ideology and cause


----------



## radialv

Marine Rouge said:


> Jokowi move is a significant threat for their existantional ideology and cause


with no political burden in his second term, he should eliminate those illegal movement


----------



## HellFireIndo

We should lobby these Aussies first. The issue about OPM is not really about these bandits themselves, but it's these Bules in the south and their pacific pawns that keep bitching about HAM and just generally made our affairs in the East harder than it should be.

Papua will not be in this situation if these Aussies could just shut up and stop hosting those "activist", but unfortunately these bollocks are still western in brain, so they won't understand the concept of "harmonious relationship with thy neighbor" and prefers intervention whatnot. We should replicate the case with RMS, that is to make the host country of these rebels lose interest in their cause, like the Dutch that just doesn't care about RMS, we could do the same by persuading the Aussie government to abandon these OPMs and to sacrifice them to have a better relationship with Indonesia.


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Air Force getting 6 more NC-212i aircraft: PAF chief*
The Philippine Air Force (PAF) is acquiring six more NC-212i light lift aircraft, PAF chief Lieutenant General Rozzano D. Briguez said during the 72nd anniversary celebration of the service on July 2, 2019.

“An additional six NC-212i light lift aircraft are expected to arrive starting next year to support various operations,” Lieutenant General Briguez said.

PAF is currently operating 2 NC-212i light lift aircraft built by Indonesian state-owned PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero). PAF formally accepted the 2 aircraft in June 2018.

“The NC212i aircraft can be used strategically for producing artificial rain, maritime patrol and coast guard patrol. It can also be utilized for the following missions: passenger and troop transport, cargo/logistic transport, anti-smuggling control, immigration control, search and rescue, paratroop dropping, and medical evacuation,” PAF said.

“Compared to the previous NC212, the new model has a carrying capacity of 28 passengers, a digital avionic and next generation autopilot. It features a ramp access, next generation navigation and communication system, as well as, cheaper operational cost. Moreover, the said aircraft is capable of taking-off and landing on unpaved runway,” PAF added.

PAF also noted that though it has been using the previous generation aircraft which is the C212, this is the “first Indonesian aircraft ordered by the Philippines and is the latest generation of the NC212.”

https://www.mintfo.com/security-defense/air-force-getting-6-more-nc-212i-aircraft-paf-chief/11817/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

https://www.indomiliter.com/eos-r40...rcws-di-ranpur-pindad-komodo-dan-anoa-tni-ad/

EOS tech supply RCWS to Indonesia Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

Marine Rouge said:


> https://www.indomiliter.com/eos-r40...rcws-di-ranpur-pindad-komodo-dan-anoa-tni-ad/
> 
> EOS tech supply RCWS to Indonesia Army


Saw a pic on insta, a Turangga fitted with an RCWS as well. Any info about that?


----------



## Raduga

why do we collaborate with poland for the KCR-60 project ? i think finland should be the one we working with , their hamina class are just perfect example of missile boat that can bite


----------



## Nike

GraveDigger388 said:


> Saw a pic on insta, a Turangga fitted with an RCWS as well. Any info about that?



ASELSAN maybe, because look like SARP series

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

GraveDigger388 said:


> Saw a pic on insta, a Turangga fitted with an RCWS as well. Any info about that?


probably EOS R400 MK2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia To Fund US$1.2B Submarine Construction Program With Foreign Loans*

Indonesia will seek foreign funds up to US$1.2 billion to finance the construction of three submarines as part of the nation's minimum essential force (MEF) program.

While Korean Exim Bank is ready to finance the project, the Indonesian Finance Ministry perceives the loan obtained from the bank earlier to build the first batch of such submarines as “expensive.”

"The Finance Ministry views Indonesia as currently having a good investment rating, so the price (cost of funds) would hopefully be lower than that of the first such batch of submarines," PT PAL Finance Director Irianto Sunardi told journalists at the company's office in Surabaya, East Java, on Wednesday.

Indonesian shipbuilding company PT PAL and South Korea's Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) had signed an agreement in April this year to construct three type 209-1400 submarines, as a follow-up program to three submarines constructed earlier.

The submarine construction will start before the year-end based on DSME's readiness, the official remarked." Similarly, PT PAL is also ready with all its agreements, especially which of the sections are made here (in Indonesia) and those that are to be developed there (In S Korea) until the sixth submarine is fully built here," he was quoted as saying by Antara News.

Indonesia has received the first batch of submarines built in cooperation with South Korea. Two of the submarine, Nagapasa 403 and Ardadedali 404, were developed in South Korea and are currently operated by the Indonesian Navy. The other submarine -- Alugoro 405, is undergoing a sea trial north of Bali Island.

https://www.defenseworld.net/news/2...ction_Program_with_Foreign_Loans#.XR8xIR4xU0M

I hope Jokowi gonna appoint Sri Mulyani and Susi Pudjiastuti again.
Ok

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Indonesian police hovercraft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

HellFireIndo said:


> Sorry for the RBU 6000 thing, i just find the thing interesting after seeing it on action, and the fact that they are the only one of it's class still widely operated with no western equivalent (SK have some interesting things like ASW Missile attached with a Blue Shark torpedo), but don't worry cause i'm not serious in talking about them. Hmm.. i thought the X was "O" frigate, cause Luhut already explicitly said "138m" so i think it's not that surprising if Iver did goes into the inventory, it's not just fanboy's wet dream, compared to the "O" frigate, cause this one would be surprising.
> 
> 
> As long as the choices would not **** up the combat link system and logistics, i agree that if there's a more affordable and cost efficient options, then AL should go for it, if Damen deal is THAT bad tho, at least i wanna see a complete set of PKR as the replacement for Ahmad Yani-class. PT PAL already released the production plan for PKR 3 and 4 two years ago, i think they'll continue the program as planned, but i don't have any connection in PT PAL so i can't argue any further.
> 
> Would be interesting to see an indigenous corvette/frigate design, but i still kinda skeptic if there's enough ToT from previous deals for PT PAL engineers to be able to design it's own combatant ship, even though it's still a "gossip", PT PAL wanting to move further into the combatant ship sector is very predictable, i expected it to come after PKR 3 & 4 and Iver, but apparently it's starting now.



Lets talk about the corvette again bro sis... Hehehe... At last somebody acknowledge it. I dunno why some military fans boy love sigma design base on look than other, trust me bro it would be surprise when the day patimura class will be replaced by the new one, the concept of block building its what we are studying from the sigma but building more for 9113 is not choice at all, (at least if there are no other choice or political aspect sigma design will be use) we can use and develop another practical ship design. Some said dpn class is better than tom class, that guy actually never knew what kind ship they talk about honestly. With all perspective, the best example concept will be applied, and patimura replacement will be such lovely surprise


----------



## HellFireIndo

http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/07/satuan-kapal-ranjau-koarmada-ii-sukses.html

*Satuan Kapal Ranjau Koarmada II Sukses Uji Coba Senjata Ranjau*

05 Juli 2019





Ledakan ranjau yang dinetralisir (photo : TNI AL)

Dua dentuman keras terdengar di Perairan Utara Jawa, disusul oleh Bubble Effect (efek gelembung) yang ditimbulkan dari ledakan ranjau yang dinetralisasi oleh Satuan Kapal Ranjau Koarmada II. Tahap netralisasi tersebut menjadi akhir dari rangkaian Latihan Peranjauan TA 2019 yang dilaksanakan Satran Koarmada II pada akhir Juni lalu.





Ranjau jenis smart mine TNI AL (photo : SatranArmatim)

Dengan mengusung tema “ Koarmada II Melaksanakan Latihan Peranjauan di Perairan Utara Jawa Dalam Rangka Mendukung Tugas TNI Angkatan Laut “, Latihan Peranjauan TA 2019 dipimpin langsung oleh Dansatran Koarmada II Kolonel Laut (P) Bambang Kuncoro , S.T., M.Si , yang juga selaku Wakil Direktur Latihan.





Peserta Latihan Peranjauan 2019 (photo : TNI AL)

Latihan Peranjauan TA 2019 pun dimulai dengan tahap Gladi Posko, Drill Pangkalan, dan Manuver Lapangan. Latihan ini juga menurut Wadirlat Kolonel Laut (P) Bambang Kuncoro, S.T., M.Si merupakan wahana uji Doktrin dan Taktik Peranjauan serta penggunaan Senjata Ranjau TNI AL.






KRI Pulau Rupatt 712 Tripartite class (photo : daftarkri)

Lebih lanjut Bambang Kuncoro mengatakan jika pada Latihan Peranjauan kali ini, tidak tanggung-tanggung Satran Koarmada II melibatkan 2 KRI kelas Buru Ranjau, yakni KRI Pulau Rengat-711 yang dikomandani oleh Letkol Laut (P) Mufianto Machfud, dan KRI Pulau Rupat-712 dengan komandan Letkol Laut (P) Khalimul Khakim. Juga ada 1 KRI kelas Penyapu Ranjau yakni KRI Pulau Rimau-724 dengan komandan Mayor Laut (P) Marthen Roy T.





KRI Pulau Rengat 711 Tripartite class (photo : Tribunnews)


Selain itu ikut bergabung 2 pesawat udara Cassa NC-212 dari Puspenerbal TNI AL. Sedangkan Senjata Ranjau Laut yang digunakan terdiri dari Ranjau Jangkar dan Ranjau Dasar yang disebar melalui wahana Kapal Atas Air. Tidak ketinggalan penggunaan Smart Mine (Ranjau Pintar) yang disebar melalui Pesawat Udara dan Kapal Atas Air.





KRI Pulau Rimau Kondor class (photo : 2enam)


Sementara itu Pangkoarmada II Laksda TNI Mintoro Yulianto, S.Sos, M.Si selaku Direktur Latihan mengatakan meningkatnya kemampuan tempur unsur ranjau merupakan hal penting. Sebab terkait dengan munculnya ancaman yang berdimensi militer, maka TNI AL dalam hal ini Koarmada II harus memiliki kesiapsiagaan dalam pelaksanaan tugas pokok.





KRI Pulau Rimau 724 Kondor class (photo : pulaurimau724)

“Selain itu dengan mempertimbangkan kondisi geografis sebagai negara kepulauan sangatlah mungkin mengembangkan operasi tempur laut dengan penerapan taktik dan strategi khususnya dalam Operasi Peranjauan,” terang orang nomor satu di jajaran Koarmada II ini.

https://koarmada2.tnial.mil.id/2019...n-koarmada-ii-sukses-uji-coba-senjata-ranjau/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

barjo said:


> Lets talk about the corvette again bro sis... Hehehe... At last somebody acknowledge it. I dunno why some military fans boy love sigma design base on look than other, trust me bro it would be surprise when the day patimura class will be replaced by the new one, the concept of block building its what we are studying from the sigma but building more for 9113 is not choice at all, (at least if there are no other choice or political aspect sigma design will be use) we can use and develop another practical ship design. Some said dpn class is better than tom class, that guy actually never knew what kind ship they talk about honestly. With all perspective, the best example concept will be applied, and patimura replacement will be such lovely surprise


DPN 9113 class are previously OPVs, to be upgraded to corvette by adding the torpedo tubes and sonar.

Tom class are light frigates with more missiles than DPN 9113

DPN class front hulls are 'mirip' with our new three units of Bakamla's 80 meter OPV.

Our locally build future corvettes may be like bellow :






The superstructure in the front hull that installed with 57 mm naval gun, behind this 57 mm naval gun could be installed with 2 unit of RBU6000.


----------



## barjo

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> DPN 9113 class are previously OPVs, to be upgraded to corvette by adding the torpedo tubes and sonar.
> 
> Tom class are light frigates with more missiles than DPN 9113
> 
> DPN class front hulls are 'mirip' with our new three units of Bakamla's 80 meter OPV.
> 
> Our locally build future corvettes may be like bellow :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The superstructure in the front hull that installed with 57 mm naval gun, behind this 57 mm naval gun could be installed with 2 unit of RBU6000.


May be


----------



## HellFireIndo

barjo said:


> Lets talk about the corvette again bro sis... Hehehe... At last somebody acknowledge it. I dunno why some military fans boy love sigma design base on look than other, trust me bro it would be surprise when the day patimura class will be replaced by the new one, the concept of block building its what we are studying from the sigma but building more for 9113 is not choice at all, (at least if there are no other choice or political aspect sigma design will be use) we can use and develop another practical ship design. Some said dpn class is better than tom class, that guy actually never knew what kind ship they talk about honestly. With all perspective, the best example concept will be applied, and patimura replacement will be such lovely surprise





Mr. Woof Woof said:


> DPN 9113 class are previously OPVs, to be upgraded to corvette by adding the torpedo tubes and sonar.
> 
> Tom class are light frigates with more missiles than DPN 9113
> 
> DPN class front hulls are 'mirip' with our new three units of Bakamla's 80 meter OPV.
> 
> Our locally build future corvettes may be like bellow :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The superstructure in the front hull that installed with 57 mm naval gun, behind this 57 mm naval gun could be installed with 2 unit of RBU6000.



We've already invested time and money on Damen-PT PAL cooperation, specifically towards Sigma-class family design. They might not be the "best" nor the cheapest, but then if there's really ToT, then we could benefit by learning about Sigma naval architecture and it's modularity concept, mastering it could be a huge jump in our shipbuilding capability, especially if we could fuse it with experience building Odense' Iver Huitfeldt's modules.

I am impressed of how Sigma's design principle allow many variations to be "easily"made, like these Polish and Mexican Sigma design that was posted by someone here some time ago. Isn't it will be very beneficial if we could master the Sigma design technology? We could better design our own KCR, OPV, Corvettes and even Frigates! Having a capable military is a must, simply buying it could be the simplest way it could be done, but then we could be delaying our defense industry's development by several years by not demanding ToT.

We have a huge Naval and Maritime potential, and it could be key for us to assert our dominance in the future, or more accurately, revive our Maritime tradition, as through a formidable Naval power, our ancestors dominated the region. One way to do it, is first by upgrading our own shipbuilding technology, it's the most basic and most important thing to ensure our capability, these Europeans won't be able to colonize the world if not for their Naval technology.

*Btw, why i'm feeling that PT PAL is not that serious designing that OPV? even Batam shipyards make better design.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Something like DPN-class is enough to replace Pattimura class. Main gun, mistral tetral, torpedo, hull mounted sonar, +variable depth sonar, -Ashm. Small calibre main gun, simple and short range SAM for self defence and keep the cost low with removing Ashm = Sigma ASW version.

TOM with its VLS (sea ceptor 'moga-moga') is when our wallet is thicker.


----------



## barjo

HellFireIndo said:


> We've already invested time and money on Damen-PT PAL cooperation, specifically towards Sigma-class family design. They might not be the "best" nor the cheapest, but then if there's really ToT, then we could benefit by learning about Sigma naval architecture and it's modularity concept, mastering it could be a huge jump in our shipbuilding capability, especially if we could fuse it with experience building Odense' Iver Huitfeldt's modules.
> 
> I am impressed of how Sigma's design principle allow many variations to be "easily"made, like these Polish and Mexican Sigma design that was posted by someone here some time ago. Isn't it will be very beneficial if we could master the Sigma design technology? We could better design our own KCR, OPV, Corvettes and even Frigates! Having a capable military is a must, simply buying it could be the simplest way it could be done, but then we could be delaying our defense industry's development by several years by not demanding ToT.
> 
> We have a huge Naval and Maritime potential, and it could be key for us to assert our dominance in the future, or more accurately, revive our Maritime tradition, as through a formidable Naval power, our ancestors dominated the region. One way to do it, is first by upgrading our own shipbuilding technology, it's the most basic and most important thing to ensure our capability, these Europeans won't be able to colonize the world if not for their Naval technology.
> 
> *Btw, why i'm feeling that PT PAL is not that serious designing that OPV? even Batam shipyards make better design.


Iya bro senior ahli desainnya banyak yg cabut dulu bro hehehe... Jadi mau nga mau seperti belajar lagi, generasi dulu sempet belajar konsep desain meko jerman, ganti lagi damen. Yg penting sekarang kita harus berani bikin dulu kalau desain nga mlulu contekan belanda jga nga pa2. Karena TOT itu juga jebakan berhadiah, ilmu baru itu kadang beda konsep, yg tau desain pasti paham itu. Beberapa shipbuilder luar itu tehnologinya main di konsep kalau bangun sendiri kadang mereka hanya ambil porsi kecil untuk daya saing mereka di harga. Tapi konsep membangun per blog itu sebenarnya intinya comunality atau universal design. Intinya seperti jerman atau paling gampang motor jepang. Mereka maju di industri motor tahun 70an sampai bikin bangkrut seluruh industri motor di eropa itu gara2 desainnya itu universal mulai dri 4 besar industri mereka semua membuat basic mesin 4 tak segaris (linier) yg sama cma beda cc/kubikasi. Mirip dengan tehnik industri kapal, kubikasi beda tapi desain konsepnya sama. Yg kita perlu itu political will buat nga beli dulu TOT desain, tapi TOT tehnologi communalitinya, mesin, basic produksi industrinya dst. Itu terbukti desain KCR 40 vs KCR 60 bagusan mana atau OPV 80m sama OPV 90 PAL bagusan mana. Tahap industrinya yg perlu dibagun, desain nyusul pun tak apa itu filosofinya habiebie bikin dulu. Jangan mau jadi tukang jahit kerah baju terus tapi nga bisa bikin baju. Back to topic... Kalau masalah senjata semua kapal dibuat menurut concept followed by design. Kalau konsepnya ASW, desain kapal pada umumnya disesuaikan dengan macam senjata yg dibawa (anti kapal selam). RBU 6000 itu spectator lovers bisa ditembakin kaya kembang api murah spectakuler drpd nembakin dummy terpedo (nga kliatan penonton di bawah air). Masalah paltformnya itu model luarnya kaya apa, semuanya sama saja mau desain meko, mosaic, sigma, atau communality designya korea dw/tf dri hyundai ma daewo itu sebetulnya sama. Bukan berarti x shape hull tu lebih bagus dri pada steped hull atau bow hull lbh canggih drpda u design. Sama saja yg penting bkn ego di industrinya harus bikin sigma atau f2000. Asal bisa tidur kamar semalam harga 2 juta ma 200 ribu sama saja. utk konsep industri tinggal di makeup saja hotelnya yg pasti bangun dulu hotelnya



jek_sperrow said:


> Something like DPN-class is enough to replace Pattimura class. Main gun, mistral tetral, torpedo, hull mounted sonar, +variable depth sonar, -Ashm. Small calibre main gun, simple and short range SAM for self defence and keep the cost low with removing Ashm = Sigma ASW version.
> 
> TOM with its VLS (sea ceptor 'moga-moga') is when our wallet is thicker.


Just don't buy another design from VOC boat maker again bro LOL just joke... Crazy expensive
We can stick same sensor to the another simple design communality can be build in all shipyard in our country. In reasonable cost, the hull must be cheaper than the sensor because hull cost can be only 1/3 to the overall price


----------



## HellFireIndo

jek_sperrow said:


> Something like DPN-class is enough to replace Pattimura class. Main gun, mistral tetral, torpedo, hull mounted sonar, +variable depth sonar, -Ashm. Small calibre main gun, simple and short range SAM for self defence and keep the cost low with removing Ashm = Sigma ASW version.
> 
> TOM with its VLS (sea ceptor 'moga-moga') is when our wallet is thicker.





barjo said:


> Iya bro senior ahli desainnya banyak yg cabut dulu bro hehehe... Jadi mau nga mau seperti belajar lagi, generasi dulu sempet belajar konsep desain meko jerman, ganti lagi damen. Yg penting sekarang kita harus berani bikin dulu kalau desain nga mlulu contekan belanda jga nga pa2. Karena TOT itu juga jebakan berhadiah, ilmu baru itu kadang beda konsep, yg tau desain pasti paham itu. Beberapa shipbuilder luar itu tehnologinya main di konsep kalau bangun sendiri kadang mereka hanya ambil porsi kecil untuk daya saing mereka di harga. Tapi konsep membangun per blog itu sebenarnya intinya comunality atau universal design. Intinya seperti jerman atau paling gampang motor jepang. Mereka maju di industri motor tahun 70an sampai bikin bangkrut seluruh industri motor di eropa itu gara2 desainnya itu universal mulai dri 4 besar industri mereka semua membuat basic mesin 4 tak segaris (linier) yg sama cma beda cc/kubikasi. Mirip dengan tehnik industri kapal, kubikasi beda tapi desain konsepnya sama. Yg kita perlu itu political will buat nga beli dulu TOT desain, tapi TOT tehnologi communalitinya, mesin, basic produksi industrinya dst. Itu terbukti desain KCR 40 vs KCR 60 bagusan mana atau OPV 80m sama OPV 90 PAL bagusan mana. Tahap industrinya yg perlu dibagun, desain nyusul pun tak apa itu filosofinya habiebie bikin dulu. Jangan mau jadi tukang jahit kerah baju terus tapi nga bisa bikin baju. Back to topic... Kalau masalah senjata semua kapal dibuat menurut concept followed by design. Kalau konsepnya ASW, desain kapal pada umumnya disesuaikan dengan macam senjata yg dibawa (anti kapal selam). RBU 6000 itu spectator lovers bisa ditembakin kaya kembang api murah spectakuler drpd nembakin dummy terpedo (nga kliatan penonton di bawah air). Masalah paltformnya itu model luarnya kaya apa, semuanya sama saja mau desain meko, mosaic, sigma, atau communality designya korea dw/tf dri hyundai ma daewo itu sebetulnya sama. Bukan berarti x shape hull tu lebih bagus dri pada steped hull atau bow hull lbh canggih drpda u design. Sama saja yg penting bkn ego di industrinya harus bikin sigma atau f2000. Asal bisa tidur kamar semalam harga 2 juta ma 200 ribu sama saja. utk konsep industri tinggal di makeup saja hotelnya yg pasti bangun dulu hotelnya
> 
> 
> Just don't buy another design from VOC boat maker again bro LOL just joke... Crazy expensive
> We can stick same sensor to the another simple design communality can be build in all shipyard in our country. In reasonable cost, the hull must be cheaper than the sensor because hull cost can be only 1/3 to the overall price


DPN with more lethal torpedo, ASW missiles, dedicated ASW heli, and Sigma MMB stern converted for ASW use, be it naval mine capable, TASS, whatever, as long as it could fulfill the role as ASW-capable corvette (dozens of them), there's so much to replace, too little time, too expensive choices. If there's something i am hoping about future design choice, it's allocated space for VLS (FFBNW).

I remembered that several years ago, people talked about "MEKO", "Sigma", i don't know shit about them cause i was young and ignorant back then, but apparently MEKO is an alternative to Sigma back then? They are not a thing today tho. The cost for VOC boats is outrageous in the long run (at least not as expensive as Frenchie boats), but then we don't have much option left, we can't keep this habit of leaving things unfinished, if not then we're not going to get "there" soon. No matter how, the success of the LPD design must be replicated for the corvette and frigate sector, and for submarine, it seems that we're doing quite good, it is confirmed that 4th and 5th hull are to be partially built here, and the 6th hull are to be 100% made here. It would be kinda ironic that we're moving forward in the Submarine sector, but the surface combatant sector remains complicated.

We have the basics and the production capacity, what left is the technology. If we could make the boats here, it would much cheaper and we could build more for less cost, as our GDP PPP is three times higher than it's USD nominal value. Also, we can have more liberty and flexibility if we are to build ships on our own, no more complicated contracts, no more downgraded shit, easier to order, and we could save up a lot of foreign currency reserves and even obtain some by exporting ships.


----------



## barjo

HellFireIndo said:


> DPN with more lethal torpedo, ASW missiles, dedicated ASW heli, and Sigma MMB stern converted for ASW use, be it naval mine capable, TASS, whatever, as long as it could fulfill the role as ASW-capable corvette (dozens of them), there's so much to replace, too little time, too expensive choices. If there's something i am hoping about future design choice, it's allocated space for VLS (FFBNW).
> 
> I remembered that several years ago, people talked about "MEKO", "Sigma", i don't know shit about them cause i was young and ignorant back then, but apparently MEKO is an alternative to Sigma back then? They are not a thing today tho. The cost for VOC boats is outrageous in the long run (at least not as expensive as Frenchie boats), but then we don't have much option left, we can't keep this habit of leaving things unfinished, if not then we're not going to get "there" soon. No matter how, the success of the LPD design must be replicated for the corvette and frigate sector, and for submarine, it seems that we're doing quite good, it is confirmed that 4th and 5th hull are to be partially built here, and the 6th hull are to be 100% made here. It would be kinda ironic that we're moving forward in the Submarine sector, but the surface combatant sector remains complicated.
> 
> We have the basics and the production capacity, what left is the technology. If we could make the boats here, it would much cheaper and we could build more for less cost, as our GDP PPP is three times higher than it's USD nominal value. Also, we can have more liberty and flexibility if we are to build ships on our own, no more complicated contracts, no more downgraded shit, easier to order, and we could save up a lot of foreign currency reserves and even obtain some by exporting ships.


Adopted a new design is risk like take new medicine before the old medicine for the same illnes... I much refer to 9113 design not the 10415, we already make bigger and better and go with that. But for the corvette design less than 2000ton or less than 100m, we need to simplify the design, make it 1 subclass only not buy all the groceries avaiable. Jerman 3 main shipyard build the same class meko refer to K130. We have some gov owned shipyard in jakarta, makasar, palembang, and riau. Beside the surabaya, If we stick with sigma design all other shipyard could not share the work of ship, yes it probably can be arrange to share the block work but it will need some times and extra money. What we need is like teraflux or naval central design, not relly on foreign or some private design (I'm so sorry north sea boat i dont mean it) that can build standardise corvette class that can launch a missile (ASuW) torpedo or may be RBU 6000 for (ASW) and shorad or if we lucky VLS for AAW ffbnw, and all localy, like we already do with the KCR 40 and all 40m boat variant, and first of all choose 1 combat system and sensor from one vendor, damn with the seller let them fight for the bone. If we wanna build a fleet so this corvette program like the old kornas program is the starting point, throw away all the sweetness of stealth, modern design etc etc what is the usefull of good looking ship or mothership if still can be sink finaly. Cheap and mass product is quality by its own like stalin said


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

barjo said:


> Iya bro senior ahli desainnya banyak yg cabut dulu bro hehehe... Jadi mau nga mau seperti belajar lagi, generasi dulu sempet belajar konsep desain meko jerman, ganti lagi damen. Yg penting sekarang kita harus berani bikin dulu kalau desain nga mlulu contekan belanda jga nga pa2. Karena TOT itu juga jebakan berhadiah, ilmu baru itu kadang beda konsep, yg tau desain pasti paham itu. Beberapa shipbuilder luar itu tehnologinya main di konsep kalau bangun sendiri kadang mereka hanya ambil porsi kecil untuk daya saing mereka di harga. Tapi konsep membangun per blog itu sebenarnya intinya comunality atau universal design. Intinya seperti jerman atau paling gampang motor jepang. Mereka maju di industri motor tahun 70an sampai bikin bangkrut seluruh industri motor di eropa itu gara2 desainnya itu universal mulai dri 4 besar industri mereka semua membuat basic mesin 4 tak segaris (linier) yg sama cma beda cc/kubikasi. Mirip dengan tehnik industri kapal, kubikasi beda tapi desain konsepnya sama. Yg kita perlu itu political will buat nga beli dulu TOT desain, tapi TOT tehnologi communalitinya, mesin, basic produksi industrinya dst. Itu terbukti desain KCR 40 vs KCR 60 bagusan mana atau OPV 80m sama OPV 90 PAL bagusan mana. Tahap industrinya yg perlu dibagun, desain nyusul pun tak apa itu filosofinya habiebie bikin dulu. Jangan mau jadi tukang jahit kerah baju terus tapi nga bisa bikin baju. Back to topic... Kalau masalah senjata semua kapal dibuat menurut concept followed by design. Kalau konsepnya ASW, desain kapal pada umumnya disesuaikan dengan macam senjata yg dibawa (anti kapal selam). RBU 6000 itu spectator lovers bisa ditembakin kaya kembang api murah spectakuler drpd nembakin dummy terpedo (nga kliatan penonton di bawah air). Masalah paltformnya itu model luarnya kaya apa, semuanya sama saja mau desain meko, mosaic, sigma, atau communality designya korea dw/tf dri hyundai ma daewo itu sebetulnya sama. Bukan berarti x shape hull tu lebih bagus dri pada steped hull atau bow hull lbh canggih drpda u design. Sama saja yg penting bkn ego di industrinya harus bikin sigma atau f2000. Asal bisa tidur kamar semalam harga 2 juta ma 200 ribu sama saja. utk konsep industri tinggal di makeup saja hotelnya yg pasti bangun dulu hotelnya
> 
> 
> Just don't buy another design from VOC boat maker again bro LOL just joke... Crazy expensive
> We can stick same sensor to the another simple design communality can be build in all shipyard in our country. In reasonable cost, the hull must be cheaper than the sensor because hull cost can be only 1/3 to the overall price



Kalo bikin kapal sepanjang 95 meter yang sudah bisa berlayar, costnya kira2 usd 68-70 million per unit. Kalo ditambah sensor dan senjata jadi total usd 205-210 million per unit.

Begitu juga dengan kapal segede iver yang displacementnya 6500 ton, jika dibuat di sini maka butuh dana sebesar usd 156 juta per unit untuk kapal yang siap berlayar. 

Hitungannya begini :

1 kapal patroli PC 40 punya displacement kira2 250 ton.

Kapal segede iver 6500 ton, dibagi 250 ton.

6500 / 250 = 26

1 PC 40 kira2 senilai usd 6 juta.

26 x 6 = 156

Jadi 1 kapal segede iver hullnya senilai usd 156 juta.

Tetapi jika ditambah sensor dan senjata jadi total usd 468 juta per unit.

Maka berapa budgetnya, apa mau dibikin kapal siap layar dulu , atau mau langsung dipasang sensor dan senjata ? Kalau budget usd 550 juta per unit maka senjata yang dipasang lebih dari cukup.

Namun jika budgetnya usd 780 juta untuk 2 unit maka yang didapat adalah kapal lengkap sensor, meriam utama, meriam sekunder dan tabung torpedo serta vls, tapi kosong tanpa rudal dan torpedo alias FFBNW.

Tetapi kalo budgetnya usd 780 juta dapat kapal yang bisa berlayar saja tanpa sensor dan senjata maka usd 780 juta itu cukup untuk beli 780 / 156 = 5 unit!


----------



## barjo

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Kalo bikin kapal sepanjang 95 meter yang sudah bisa berlayar, costnya kira2 usd 68-70 million per unit. Kalo ditambah sensor dan senjata jadi total usd 205-210 million per unit.
> 
> Begitu juga dengan kapal segede iver yang displacementnya 6500 ton, jika dibuat di sini maka butuh dana sebesar usd 156 juta per unit untuk kapal yang siap berlayar.
> 
> Hitungannya begini :
> 
> 1 kapal patroli PC 40 punya displacement kira2 250 ton.
> 
> Kapal segede iver 6500 ton, dibagi 250 ton.
> 
> 6500 / 250 = 26
> 
> 1 PC 40 kira2 senilai usd 6 juta.
> 
> 26 x 6 = 156
> 
> Jadi 1 kapal segede iver hullnya senilai usd 156 juta.
> 
> Tetapi jika ditambah sensor dan senjata jadi total usd 468 juta per unit.
> 
> Maka berapa budgetnya, apa mau dibikin kapal siap layar dulu , atau mau langsung dipasang sensor dan senjata ? Kalau budget usd 550 juta per unit maka senjata yang dipasang lebih dari cukup.
> 
> Namun jika budgetnya usd 780 juta untuk 2 unit maka yang didapat adalah kapal lengkap sensor, meriam utama, meriam sekunder dan tabung torpedo serta vls, tapi kosong tanpa rudal dan torpedo alias FFBNW.
> 
> Tetapi kalo budgetnya usd 780 juta dapat kapal yang bisa berlayar saja tanpa sensor dan senjata maka usd 780 juta itu cukup untuk beli 780 / 156 = 5 unit!


I dont know how you got this figure bro... But is fun right...

But its not an imagenary one ok.... I work for almost 7 years in almost every day I must facing... Another calculation of such number, auditor etc etc... Event as crazy as someone want to put cows on hercules, i belive that terms a holly cows really comes are LOL... Btw our shipyard capability is limited due the facility of the dock, not much of our shipyard able to handle more than 2000 ton in their dry dock.. So yes... Why i just say kornas, or national corvette program, limited on 1500-1700 ton ship, thats what the most productive line in our shipyard. What i was said its rather ambitious than reality, so please correct me if I'm wrong

But i love your joke cheers bro


----------



## Raduga

barjo said:


> Iya bro senior ahli desainnya banyak yg cabut dulu bro hehehe... Jadi mau nga mau seperti belajar lagi, generasi dulu sempet belajar konsep desain meko jerman, ganti lagi damen. Yg penting sekarang kita harus berani bikin dulu kalau desain nga mlulu contekan belanda jga nga pa2. Karena TOT itu juga jebakan berhadiah, ilmu baru itu kadang beda konsep, yg tau desain pasti paham itu. Beberapa shipbuilder luar itu tehnologinya main di konsep kalau bangun sendiri kadang mereka hanya ambil porsi kecil untuk daya saing mereka di harga. Tapi konsep membangun per blog itu sebenarnya intinya comunality atau universal design. Intinya seperti jerman atau paling gampang motor jepang. Mereka maju di industri motor tahun 70an sampai bikin bangkrut seluruh industri motor di eropa itu gara2 desainnya itu universal mulai dri 4 besar industri mereka semua membuat basic mesin 4 tak segaris (linier) yg sama cma beda cc/kubikasi. Mirip dengan tehnik industri kapal, kubikasi beda tapi desain konsepnya sama. Yg kita perlu itu political will buat nga beli dulu TOT desain, tapi TOT tehnologi communalitinya, mesin, basic produksi industrinya dst. Itu terbukti desain KCR 40 vs KCR 60 bagusan mana atau OPV 80m sama OPV 90 PAL bagusan mana. Tahap industrinya yg perlu dibagun, desain nyusul pun tak apa itu filosofinya habiebie bikin dulu. Jangan mau jadi tukang jahit kerah baju terus tapi nga bisa bikin baju. Back to topic... Kalau masalah senjata semua kapal dibuat menurut concept followed by design. Kalau konsepnya ASW, desain kapal pada umumnya disesuaikan dengan macam senjata yg dibawa (anti kapal selam). RBU 6000 itu spectator lovers bisa ditembakin kaya kembang api murah spectakuler drpd nembakin dummy terpedo (nga kliatan penonton di bawah air). Masalah paltformnya itu model luarnya kaya apa, semuanya sama saja mau desain meko, mosaic, sigma, atau communality designya korea dw/tf dri hyundai ma daewo itu sebetulnya sama. Bukan berarti x shape hull tu lebih bagus dri pada steped hull atau bow hull lbh canggih drpda u design. Sama saja yg penting bkn ego di industrinya harus bikin sigma atau f2000. Asal bisa tidur kamar semalam harga 2 juta ma 200 ribu sama saja. utk konsep industri tinggal di makeup saja hotelnya yg pasti bangun dulu hotelnya
> 
> 
> Just don't buy another design from VOC boat maker again bro LOL just joke... Crazy expensive
> We can stick same sensor to the another simple design communality can be build in all shipyard in our country. In reasonable cost, the hull must be cheaper than the sensor because hull cost can be only 1/3 to the overall price



What's your thought on KN Pulau Marore and KN tanjung datu from pt palindo marine ? do you think both of that ship could be our base platform for "kornas" program ?


----------



## barjo

Raduga said:


> What's your thought on KN Pulau Marore and KN tanjung datu from pt palindo marine ? do you think both of that ship could be our base platform for "kornas" program ?


Offcourse... But someone will kick my *** when i said this LOL. The main thing is the line of production or the shipyard capability, some design differ with others in matter of fact just the way they design the ship for what purpose. OPV is general design, some not use extra deck below the helipad some use it, depends what kind activity you want to do in stern, fast release RHIB or some fishing net or TASS, if dont they used foward section area for some extra room, like the amazonas or thai OPV from BAE or some irish OPV babock made. Thats why china corvette look high in the stern than the british made more low in stern, or sigma big and high in the stern but f2000 not. Smoke stack port and starboard or in the midle or close to the waterline like the visby design in the stern and latest meko can be done, is creativity there are no limited on design. If we put smoke stack in the midle we can have a better port and starboard space, if we put it in the port and starboard more space in the midle. And why the mast look so diferent in can be found much information in the net why aegis made by US dont use big mast. Cost the dont need mast to put the radar. The parchim is lack on helipad so the design is buble in the font section. Jadi kalau tetap masih mempertahankan desain awal parchim bagian belakang (stern) tinggal ditambahi helideck, kalau nurut pakem sigma ruangnya yg dibelakang bisa lebar, KN tanjung datu kliatannya pakai pakem sigma, cuma OPV kelemahanya banyak ruang kurang compact. Desainer kapal pasti pakemnya beda tapi prinsipnya sama mengatur ruang kapal. Kalau yg mau diganti kapal ukuran 90m (parchim 70an meter) kapal ukuran segitu kegedean. Sayang kalau cuma buat U-jag
Cmiiw


----------



## NEKONEKO

HellFireIndo said:


> DPN with more lethal torpedo, ASW missiles


No. I think light weight torpedoes are sufficient enough, it have adequate range, warhead and have max depth more than subs. Better to have improved sensor that able to detect submarine that dive deep and far away also able to detect submarine that try to use water layers (thermocline). Active and passive defense is recommended. And also speed, need high top speed for the hunt. ASW missile or Asroc (your favourite RBU6000) is not a must. Anti-submarine warfare is about cat and mouse game, as long as you able to detect a submarine it's pretty much game over for them.


HellFireIndo said:


> dedicated ASW heli


Yeah, DPN with a hangar but without the need to make the ship longer if possible, Moroccan sigma have hangar for helos and the ship is a few meter longer.


HellFireIndo said:


> allocated space for VLS


No, I prefer pure and cheaper ASW corvette, even Mistral SAM is enough and no need for vls. For Multirole combat vessel let the new light frigate or future frigate bear that responsibility.


HellFireIndo said:


> there's so much to replace, too little time, too expensive choices


Well.......................................


----------



## HellFireIndo

jek_sperrow said:


> No. I think light weight torpedoes are sufficient enough, it have adequate range, warhead and have max depth more than subs. Better to have improved sensor that able to detect submarine that dive deep and far away also able to detect submarine that try to use water layers (thermocline). Active and passive defense is recommended. And also speed, need high top speed for the hunt. ASW missile or Asroc (your favourite RBU6000) is not a must. Anti-submarine warfare is about cat and mouse game, as long as you able to detect a submarine it's pretty much game over for them.
> 
> Yeah, DPN with a hangar but without the need to make the ship longer if possible, Moroccan sigma have hangar for helos and the ship is a few meter longer.
> 
> No, I prefer pure and cheaper ASW corvette, even Mistral SAM is enough and no need for vls. For Multirole combat vessel let the light frigate or future frigate bear that responsibility.
> 
> Well.......................................


RBU 6000 is not really my favorite thing if we are talking about ASW, it's something else entirely. ASW role is indeed better suited for corvettes and light frigates, so i'm hoping at least the future replacement for Pattimura-class could be fitted with better ASW suite, TASS (CAPTAS 1?) and of course ASW heli with dipping sonar, better arms up those Panthers. Btw is it possible to fit surface combatants with torpedo countermeasure? Actually, an ASW MPA could be a tremendous boost to our ASW capability, especially in long-range hunting scenario, where immediate response from the surface fleet is unavailable, of course i meant something more than these duckface CN-235 MPA, you know it, and some information sources confirms the military's interest with that aircraft, but then there's a fight of whether the Air Force or the Navy get to operate it.


----------



## barjo

Guys....

Thats why i like to discuss sigma is our step stone in shipbuilding not sigma is our main stone in shipbuilding...



HellFireIndo said:


> RBU 6000 is not really my favorite thing if we are talking about ASW, it's something else entirely. ASW role is indeed better suited for corvettes and light frigates, so i'm hoping at least the future replacement for Pattimura-class could be fitted with better ASW suite, TASS (CAPTAS 1?) and of course ASW heli with dipping sonar, better arms up those Panthers. Btw is it possible to fit surface combatants with torpedo countermeasure? Actually, an ASW MPA could be a tremendous boost to our ASW capability, especially in long-range hunting scenario, where immediate response from the surface fleet is unavailable, of course i meant something more than these duckface CN-235 MPA, you know it, and some information sources confirms the military's interest with that aircraft, but then there's a fight of whether the Air Force or the Navy get to operate it.


Sub torpedo coutermeasure can be atlas loki and french lacroix


----------



## NEKONEKO

HellFireIndo said:


> Btw is it possible to fit surface combatants with torpedo countermeasure





> Passive


Yes.


> Active


Soon.
Paket-E/NK, Tork, Seaspider, Rafael ATDS, TRAPR DCL


----------



## Raduga

HellFireIndo said:


> RBU 6000 is not really my favorite thing if we are talking about ASW, it's something else entirely. ASW role is indeed better suited for corvettes and light frigates, so i'm hoping at least the future replacement for Pattimura-class could be fitted with better ASW suite, TASS (CAPTAS 1?) and of course ASW heli with dipping sonar, better arms up those Panthers. Btw is it possible to fit surface combatants with torpedo countermeasure? Actually, an ASW MPA could be a tremendous boost to our ASW capability, especially in long-range hunting scenario, where immediate response from the surface fleet is unavailable, of course i meant something more than these duckface CN-235 MPA, you know it, and some information sources confirms the military's interest with that aircraft, but then there's a fight of whether the Air Force or the Navy get to operate it.



is there any MPA aircraft in our current inventory that can drop torpedoes or sonobuoy ?


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

barjo said:


> I dont know how you got this figure bro... But is fun right...
> 
> But its not an imagenary one ok.... I work for almost 7 years in almost every day I must facing... Another calculation of such number, auditor etc etc... Event as crazy as someone want to put cows on hercules, i belive that terms a holly cows really comes are LOL... Btw our shipyard capability is limited due the facility of the dock, not much of our shipyard able to handle more than 2000 ton in their dry dock.. So yes... Why i just say kornas, or national corvette program, limited on 1500-1700 ton ship, thats what the most productive line in our shipyard. What i was said its rather ambitious than reality, so please correct me if I'm wrong
> 
> But i love your joke cheers bro



If only we build 1500 ton corvette ships, we could build 16 ships at 5 different private dock location in just 2 years. While for another additional 2 years is for sea trials and sensors, weaponry and countermeasures installments. Thus we only need 4 years to build 16 unit of 1500 ton corvettes to replace our parchims. We could use the teraflux design on bakamla's 80 m opv and revise the superstructure in the middle to give rooms for the secondary gun, missiles launchers and torpedo tubes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> is there any MPA aircraft in our current inventory that can drop torpedoes or sonobuoy ?


No for the sonobuoys, but CN 235 MPA did have 6 hardpoints capable for carrying AM39 Exocet and Mk46 Torpedo. I suggest that you anticipate some development in 2020, there might be a surprise.


----------



## barjo

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> If only we build 1500 ton corvette ships, we could build 16 ships at 5 different private dock location in just 2 years. While for another additional 2 years is for sea trials and sensors, weaponry and countermeasures installments. Thus we only need 4 years to build 16 unit of 1500 ton corvettes to replace our parchims. We could use the teraflux design on bakamla's 80 m opv and revise the superstructure in the middle to give rooms for the secondary gun, missiles launchers and torpedo tubes.


Yes you've got the point bro, if there are political will its possible. It just need 5 years to replace all the parchims, its just need 3-5 shipyard konsorsium... But the difficult part its political, if we build sigma base design its need longer time coz the shipyard capability and all the paperwork, but if we just utilize the design available not from the VOC boat maker, its possible... Thats way i hate when someone said .. We all build parchim replacement base on sigma bla..bla..bla.. ...Sales...
And all technicaly difficulties like presition betwen block can be eliminated, not all shipyard have the presision steel plate cuter, miss an inch all section is waste, i believe this tech only applied by the dutch to prevent shipyard building ship by its own capacity, so prefer to monoblock common building, its common in many shipyard



HellFireIndo said:


> No for the sonobuoys, but CN 235 MPA did have 6 hardpoints capable for carrying AM39 Exocet and Mk46 Torpedo. I suggest that you anticipate some development in 2020, there might be a surprise.


Yes.. Your expertise is in that area cheers bro


----------



## striver44

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/out...arm-its-sukhois-with-israeli-missiles-2044172



*Another reason why we deperately need f16s +AMRAAM ASAP*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

striver44 said:


> https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/out...arm-its-sukhois-with-israeli-missiles-2044172
> 
> 
> 
> *Another reason why we deperately need f16s +AMRAAM ASAP*



And aim9x with JHMCS to exploit its true potential. 

We just need to wait for Aim 9 and amraam. But how about jhmcs? Any info?


----------



## 182

*the Indonesian Air Force Su-30MK2 fighters maintenance, at Sultan Hasanuddin Airbase *

Original taken from colleagues *dambiev* in Maintenance Su-30MK2 fighters Sultan Hasanuddin airbase in the Indonesian Air Force Maintenance is carried out under the supervision of the Russian aviation holding company "Sukhoi"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chandieka

striver44 said:


> https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/out...arm-its-sukhois-with-israeli-missiles-2044172
> 
> 
> 
> *Another reason why we deperately need f16s +AMRAAM ASAP*



F-16 fire their amraams
"at close to their maximum range of 100 kilometers"
seems to be used for posturing the enemies rather for a kill shot. 
obviously, all of the Indian aircraft survive cuz the amraam would definitely lose a lot of their energy with that range and the Indian aircraft would just crank it to easily defense it at those range...


----------



## umigami

chandieka said:


> F-16 fire their amraams
> "at close to their maximum range of 100 kilometers"
> seems to be used for posturing the enemies rather for a kill shot.
> obviously, all of the Indian aircraft survive cuz the amraam would definitely lose a lot of their energy with that range and the Indian aircraft would just crank it to easily defense it at those range...



His point is (with a good strategy) even standard falcon can make custom build sukhoi "mati kutu" IF we can weaponize it properly.


----------



## HellFireIndo

umigami said:


> His point is (with a good strategy) even standard falcon can make custom build sukhoi "mati kutu" IF we can weaponize it properly.


Btw, i'm curious of why Israeli weapons is such a hot thing on the market? India, Vietnam, Brazil and various countries around the world seems to eye Israeli product as the prime "alternative option", why? what are the qualities that make their product competitive compared to other suppliers?


----------



## Nilgiri

HellFireIndo said:


> Btw, i'm curious of why Israeli weapons is such a hot thing on the market? India, Vietnam, Brazil and various countries around the world seems to eye Israeli product as the prime "alternative option", why? what are the qualities that make their product competitive compared to other suppliers?



Israel is basically prime-looped into US Military industrial complex. So they take the best stuff from there and refine/optimise it even more.....but you can then get from them rather than buy from US (which can be issue for countries wanting to maintain some distance from US).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chandieka

umigami said:


> His point is (with a good strategy) even standard falcon can make custom build sukhoi "mati kutu" IF we can weaponize it properly.



I understand what he means, BVR capabilities is a must in modern air to air combat. 
(Base on my experience in DCS lol)

what I was trying to point out is that the Pakistani F-16 didn't seem to re-committed after it fires it aim 120 to posture Indians Aircraft and why didn't do so? maybe it wasn't in their list of TO-DO lol


----------



## Raduga

HellFireIndo said:


> Btw, i'm curious of why Israeli weapons is such a hot thing on the market? India, Vietnam, Brazil and various countries around the world seems to eye Israeli product as the prime "alternative option", why? what are the qualities that make their product competitive compared to other suppliers?


or just try to eye at south africa product like denel , im pretty sure they also had some israeli technology on it , Denel right now is trying to find cooperation partner for their Umkhonto-R Development (currently in negotiate with brazil) if we can lay some hand on that project , that would literally boost our air defence capabilty , its very unlikely for us to developed anti ship missile in near future right now since they required turbojet engine , we rather need to focus on surface to air missile development since its mostly just use rocket motors (which our LAPAN and dahana company already had some portion of its technology)


----------



## umigami

chandieka said:


> I understand what he means, BVR capabilities is a must in modern air to air combat.
> (Base on my experience in DCS lol)
> 
> what I was trying to point out is that the Pakistani F-16 didn't seem to re-committed after it fires it aim 120 to posture Indians Aircraft and why didn't do so? maybe it wasn't in their list of TO-DO lol


Maybe to posture MKI to abandoned their task to cover smaller jet (mig21 and mirage). Their prime target was those bunch smaller jet who did ground strike afterall.


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> or just try to eye at south africa product like denel , im pretty sure they also had some israeli technology on it , Denel right now is trying to find cooperation partner for their Umkhonto-R Development (currently in negotiate with brazil) if we can lay some hand on that project , that would literally boost our air defence capabilty , its very unlikely for us to developed anti ship missile in near future right now since they required turbojet engine , we rather need to focus on surface to air missile development since its mostly just use rocket motors (which our LAPAN and dahana company already had some portion of its technology)



Because in spite of whatever some Indonesians want to tell you Israeli weapons are among the best in the world.

Their country's entire economy literally relies on their defense products exports.

Literally almost every weapon on the planet has Israeli made components in the over the fact of how cheap and reliable they are.

It is my firm belief that we stand absolutely no benefit supporting Palestine whereas opening bilateral trade and defense relationships with Israel would significantly boost out capabilities.



182 said:


> *the Indonesian Air Force Su-30MK2 fighters maintenance, at Sultan Hasanuddin Airbase *
> 
> Original taken from colleagues *dambiev* in Maintenance Su-30MK2 fighters Sultan Hasanuddin airbase in the Indonesian Air Force Maintenance is carried out under the supervision of the Russian aviation holding company "Sukhoi"


Oh look, Flankers undergoing heavy maintenance, again.

What a surprise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Chestnut said:


> Because in spite of whatever some Indonesians want to tell you Israeli weapons are among the best in the world.
> 
> Their country's entire economy literally relies on their defense products exports.
> 
> Literally almost every weapon on the planet has Israeli made components in the over the fact of how cheap and reliable they are.
> 
> It is my firm belief that we stand absolutely no benefit supporting Palestine whereas opening bilateral trade and defense relationships with Israel would significantly boost out capabilities.
> 
> 
> Oh look, Flankers undergoing heavy maintenance, again.
> 
> What a surprise



the palestine thingy would literally enraged 3/4 of the country population , you should also consider for political stability within our nation , especially with palestine-israeli problem are very sensitive in here , no diplomatic relation does not mean we could not buy israeli stuff , just do like what in the past with Aerostar UAV and our A-4 Skyhawk , im actually hoping indonesia really do cooperation with south africa , their defense industries are good or even on par with israeli
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
superb maneuverability = putting lot of stress to the airframe , so no surprise for heavy maintenance


----------



## umigami

182 said:


> *the Indonesian Air Force Su-30MK2 fighters maintenance, at Sultan Hasanuddin Airbase *
> 
> Original taken from colleagues *dambiev* in Maintenance Su-30MK2 fighters Sultan Hasanuddin airbase in the Indonesian Air Force Maintenance is carried out under the supervision of the Russian aviation holding company "Sukhoi"


Looking at those pictures, I can't help but feeling something are not right, bit I can't point it out what
Compare those with these:








Sukhoi seems like "bengkel jalanan". 
And why sukhoi airframe look so old? 
Our F-16s that getting MLU are much older right?



Raduga said:


> the palestine thingy would literally enraged 3/4 of the country population , you should also consider for political stability within our nation , especially with palestine-israeli problem are very sensitive in here , no diplomatic relation does not mean we could not buy israeli stuff , just do like what in the past with Aerostar UAV and our A-4 Skyhawk , im actually hoping indonesia really do cooperation with south africa , their defense industries are good or even on par with israeli
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> superb maneuverability = putting lot of stress to the airframe , so no surprise for heavy maintenance


Yeah, we still got some great stuff from Israeli like uav, 30mm turret for pandur, smart helmet for Apache, etc

Tapi ane bingung dengan barang bejibun dan terang-terangan di depan mata kok sampai sekarang ga ada yg ribut ya?
Apalagi pilpres kemaren, kelompok ba****t kaya fpi atau hti kan tinggal goreng aja masalah ini?
"Dibawah pimpinan jokowi, TNI pakai senjata buatan yahudi!!!" 
Atau
"TNInya jokowi berlumuran darah rakyat palestina!!"
Masa sih ga tau? ane yakin aja mereka pasti ada yg melek dunia militer...


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> Looking at those pictures, I can't help but feeling something are not right, bit I can't point it out what
> Compare those with these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sukhoi seems like "bengkel jalanan".
> And why sukhoi airframe look so old?
> Our F-16s that getting MLU are much older right?
> 
> 
> Yeah, we still got some great stuff from Israeli like uav, 30mm turret for pandur, smart helmet for Apache, etc
> 
> Tapi ane bingung dengan barang bejibun dan terang-terangan di depan mata kok sampai sekarang ga ada yg ribut ya?
> Apalagi pilpres kemaren, kelompok ba****t kaya fpi atau hti kan tinggal goreng aja masalah ini?
> "Dibawah pimpinan jokowi, TNI pakai senjata buatan yahudi!!!"
> Atau
> "TNInya jokowi berlumuran darah rakyat palestina!!"
> Masa sih ga tau? ane yakin aja mereka pasti ada yg melek dunia militer...



no comment with that though , lets not get derailed into the current political circus yada yada , and back to alutsista stuff


----------



## pr1v4t33r

First Steel Cutting Ceremony of the 7th LPD for Indonesian Navy 

PT PAL Mulai Laksanakan Proses Konstruksi Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit (BRS) untuk TNI AL
..
Surabaya, 09 Juli 2019 – PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) sebagai perusahaan konstruksi di bidang industri marim dan energi berkelas dunia mulai melaksanakan proses kontruksi Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit Pesanan TNI AL. Kegiatan tersebut ditandai dengan Seremoni First Steel Cutting di Bengkel Fabrikasi Lambung Divisi Kapal Niaga. Sebelumnya PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) sukses menyelesaikan 1 (satu) unit Landing Platform Dock KRI Semarang-594 yang diserahkan pada 21 Januari 2019.





..
Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit (BRS) dengan nomor pembangunan W000302 yang direncanakan akan diserahkan pada Oktober Tahun 2021 ini memiliki fungsi untuk operasi sipil maupun bantu militer angkatan laut. Terkait operasi sipil, Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit (BRS) akan difungsikan untuk bantuan kesehatan sebagai rumah sakit terapung dengan fasilitas poliklinik, unit gawat darurat, fasilitas operasi, rawat inap dan beberapa fasilitas kesehatan lainnya.





..
Kesempatan yang diberikan oleh TNI Angkatan Laut ini menunjukkan kepercayaan penuh TNI Angkatan Laut terhadap kemampuan PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) untuk menjadi solusi pemenuhan industri pertahanan bangsa.

_https://www.facebook.com/HumasPTPAL/_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 182

*Angkasa Yudha 2019*
@_tniau

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Chestnut said:


> Because in spite of whatever some Indonesians want to tell you Israeli weapons are among the best in the world.
> 
> Their country's entire economy literally relies on their defense products exports.
> 
> Literally almost every weapon on the planet has Israeli made components in the over the fact of how cheap and reliable they are.
> 
> It is my firm belief that we stand absolutely no benefit supporting Palestine whereas opening bilateral trade and defense relationships with Israel would significantly boost out capabilities.
> 
> 
> Oh look, Flankers undergoing heavy maintenance, again.
> 
> What a surprise


Honestly i am neutral about Palestine, i am for the idea that we shouldn't restrict ourselves just to show support
for them, we talked about them way too much compared to them talking about us. We are a Southeast Asian country who pretended that a Middle-Eastern Jewish state with considerable military influence doesn't exist or just merely a political commodity/scapegoat, from a neutral PoV, this doesn't make sense, especially considering Israel is much more stable as a state compared to Palestine, and of course, is a much more beneficial country to cooperate with.

I am for a cooperation in technology, defense and intelligence with the Israeli, but i won't expect a complete normalization like in the case of Egypt, there's too much diplomatic backlash that might happen. I expect Israel would welcome the idea, that the world's largest muslim majority country chooses to be at peace with them, they may come to Bali more easily and Indonesians could go to Israel to study and for pilgrimage more easily. We have done this (secret cooperation) before during Orba period with the Skyhawks' acquisiton.

TNI, Polri and BIN tho, had cooperate with them in secret since Orba era, and still going fine, not even the dumbest nutjobs would ever dare to protest their policy with the Israeli.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MacanJawa

we need a damn good air defence, those vshorad is have very very limited againts cruise missile and tactical balistic missile. all we can do is shout "Allahuakbar" 5 second before impact if we still rely on vshorad


----------



## Nike

MacanJawa said:


> we need a damn good air defence, those vshorad is have very very limited againts cruise missile and tactical balistic missile. all we can do is shout "Allahuakbar" 5 second before impact if we still rely on vshorad



Need more fighter and interceptor IMHO, looking at our geography condition and range area we had (almost 6 millions square kilometer) if we want to cover our airspace with ground based AA defense system we need at least half or three quarter the number russian or Chinese had. Thats an insane number, capable to driving mad any finance minister no matter how capable he/she is


----------



## radialv

pr1v4t33r said:


> First Steel Cutting Ceremony of the 7th LPD for Indonesian Navy
> 
> PT PAL Mulai Laksanakan Proses Konstruksi Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit (BRS) untuk TNI AL
> ..
> Surabaya, 09 Juli 2019 – PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) sebagai perusahaan konstruksi di bidang industri marim dan energi berkelas dunia mulai melaksanakan proses kontruksi Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit Pesanan TNI AL. Kegiatan tersebut ditandai dengan Seremoni First Steel Cutting di Bengkel Fabrikasi Lambung Divisi Kapal Niaga. Sebelumnya PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) sukses menyelesaikan 1 (satu) unit Landing Platform Dock KRI Semarang-594 yang diserahkan pada 21 Januari 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit (BRS) dengan nomor pembangunan W000302 yang direncanakan akan diserahkan pada Oktober Tahun 2021 ini memiliki fungsi untuk operasi sipil maupun bantu militer angkatan laut. Terkait operasi sipil, Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit (BRS) akan difungsikan untuk bantuan kesehatan sebagai rumah sakit terapung dengan fasilitas poliklinik, unit gawat darurat, fasilitas operasi, rawat inap dan beberapa fasilitas kesehatan lainnya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> Kesempatan yang diberikan oleh TNI Angkatan Laut ini menunjukkan kepercayaan penuh TNI Angkatan Laut terhadap kemampuan PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) untuk menjadi solusi pemenuhan industri pertahanan bangsa.
> 
> _https://www.facebook.com/HumasPTPAL/_


Next project hope we start thinking to build indigenous LHD



pr1v4t33r said:


> First Steel Cutting Ceremony of the 7th LPD for Indonesian Navy
> 
> PT PAL Mulai Laksanakan Proses Konstruksi Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit (BRS) untuk TNI AL
> ..
> Surabaya, 09 Juli 2019 – PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) sebagai perusahaan konstruksi di bidang industri marim dan energi berkelas dunia mulai melaksanakan proses kontruksi Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit Pesanan TNI AL. Kegiatan tersebut ditandai dengan Seremoni First Steel Cutting di Bengkel Fabrikasi Lambung Divisi Kapal Niaga. Sebelumnya PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) sukses menyelesaikan 1 (satu) unit Landing Platform Dock KRI Semarang-594 yang diserahkan pada 21 Januari 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit (BRS) dengan nomor pembangunan W000302 yang direncanakan akan diserahkan pada Oktober Tahun 2021 ini memiliki fungsi untuk operasi sipil maupun bantu militer angkatan laut. Terkait operasi sipil, Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit (BRS) akan difungsikan untuk bantuan kesehatan sebagai rumah sakit terapung dengan fasilitas poliklinik, unit gawat darurat, fasilitas operasi, rawat inap dan beberapa fasilitas kesehatan lainnya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> Kesempatan yang diberikan oleh TNI Angkatan Laut ini menunjukkan kepercayaan penuh TNI Angkatan Laut terhadap kemampuan PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) untuk menjadi solusi pemenuhan industri pertahanan bangsa.
> 
> _https://www.facebook.com/HumasPTPAL/_


Should become KRI 991 than KRI 595?


----------



## Raduga

Marine Rouge said:


> Need more fighter and interceptor IMHO, looking at our geography condition and range area we had (almost 6 millions square kilometer) if we want to cover our airspace with ground based AA defense system we need at least half or three quarter the number russian or Chinese had. Thats an insane number, capable to driving mad any finance minister no matter how capable he/she is


why not naval based ? if only iver procurement goes "well" and uncle sam giving us permission to had SM-2 missile , that's already a superb wide area air defense , especially the block 2 version or above


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> why not naval based ? if only iver procurement goes "well" and uncle sam giving us permission to had SM-2 missile , that's already a superb wide area air defense , especially the block 2 version or above



Ideally we are followed Japanese system as they too Islands nation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

HellFireIndo said:


> TNI, Polri and BIN tho, had cooperate with them in secret since Orba era, and still going fine, not even the dumbest nutjobs would ever dare to protest their policy with the Israeli.



Agree. I really like how they build their inhan from the beginning. They dropped down their own Kfir/fighter project and some said even sold the latest design to China (J-10?). Instead focusing on avionic, missiles whether its hardware and specially software etc. Those insentives their gov brought at the beginning really boost their new company to expand fast and steady.

I love IFX and really want to see our own home made fighters. But looking at our own economic size and last decade economic growth numbers I dont think we can afford that. We can finance the research but when its time build our own there is economic scale involve. It worry me if those investments dont see any decent ROI and couldnt make sufficient economic scale thus make our own fighters way more expensive then buying from others. 

Perhaps like Israel where their industry have great capability to "modify" their own fighter to their need (like former A4 that has heat signature reducement) is simply enough. On top of that they have ELTA, own missiles, etc. This seems to be logical way for us to proceed with our own inhan. Nowadays with limited R&D budget it seems like we are stretching too thin with so many things going at once. IMHO


----------



## Cromwell

AV-TCM for Astros Mk.II in Indonesian Army ( TNI-AD )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> AV-TCM for Astros Mk.II in Indonesian Army ( TNI-AD )


Put them in Natuna, they will be most useful there.

http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/07/peperangan-modern-akan-jadi-menu-utama.html

*Peperangan Modern akan Jadi Menu Utama di Latihan Armada Jaya ke-37*

10 Juli 2019





Gelar Pasukan Armada Jaya ke-37 (photo : Antara)

Surabaya - Ribuan TNI AL mengikuti apel kesiapan Latihan Armada Jaya ke-37 2019. Dalam latihan tersebut, peperangan modern akan jadi menu utama.

Kepala staf angkatan laut (Kasal) Laksamana TNI Siwi Sukma Adji melakukan inspeksi terhadap kesiapan unsur dan prajurit TNI AL yang dilibatkan. Latihan Armada ke-37 2019 itu melibatkan 8.493 personel. Sebanyak 1.959 personel pada tahap Geladi Posko dan 6.534 personel terlibat pada tahap Manuvra Lapangan.

"Latihan Armada Jaya ke-37 tahun 2019 digelar dengan beberapa latihan. Baik metode gelar di Posko dan di lapangan. Jadi yang akan dilaksanakan besok (8-16 Juli) jadi selesai gelar kesiapan ini. Langsung embarkasi ke kapal masing-masing. Ke kapal udara ke satuan yang lain," kata Siwi di Dermaga Ujung Komando Armada (Koarmada) II Surabaya, Selasa (9/7/2019).





Gelar Pasukan Armada Jaya ke-37 (photo : Detik)


Siwi menyampaikan, latihan Armada Jaya ke-37 diikuti beberapa Komando Tugas(Kogas). Di antaranya Komando Tugas Laut Gabungan (Kogaslagab), Komando Tugas Gabungan Amfibi (Kogasgabfib), Komando Tugas Gabungan Pendaratan Administrasi (Kogasgabratmin) dan Komando Tugas Gabungan Pertahanan Pantai (Kogasgabhantai).

"Pada tanggal 12, kita lakukan latihan pertahanan udara, serangan udara, maupun bantuan langsung dari satuan-satuan TNI angkatan udara. Demikian juga kami akan melakukan latihan bersama dengan Angkatan Darat, beberapa kesatuan. Selain itu kita juga akan melaksanakan kegiatan dengan masyarakat yang melibatkan TNI, Polri dan Masyarakat," imbuhnya.

Siwi menegaskan, dalam latihan Komando Tugas Laut Gabungan (Kogaslagab) 2019, pihaknya akan mengembangkan latihan modern dan latihan cyber.





Gelar Pasukan Armada Jaya ke-37 (photo : Antara)


"Ini yang baru kami lakukan tahun ini, dan kemudian latihan operasi amfibi, untuk menerapkan latihan amfibi yang modern dengan alutsista yang kami miliki. Selanjutnya melaksanakan operasi darat," papar Siwi.

Menurutnya, hal yang penting dalam latihan Armada Jaya ke-37 ialah mengaplikasikan peperangan modern dalam menjaga kedaulatan NKRI.

"Yang penting dalam latihan ini, kita akan melaksanakan bagaimana peperangan modern yang kita hadapi untuk menjaga kedaulatan dan keutuhan NKRI yang kita cintai bersama. Latihan ini juga sebagai uji kemampuan menyambut latihan gabungan yang digelar oleh Mabes TNI," tambahnya.





Gelar Pasukan Armada Jaya ke-37 (photo : Tribun)


Alutsista yang terlibat dalam latihan itu terdiri dari berbagai Kapal Perang (KRI). Ada berbagai jenis Kapal Selam, Perusak Kawal Rudal, Kapal Cepat Rudal, Perusak Kawal, Angkut Tank, Buru Ranjau, Kapal Tanker, Kapal Bantu Tunda dan Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit.

Selain Kapal Perang, latihan juga melibatkan berbagai jenis Pesawat Udara Fixed Wing dan Rotary Wing. Serta Alutsista Marinir seperti BMP-3F, LVT-7, BVP-2, KAPA-K61, How 105, RM - 70 Grad, Rubber Boat, serta Puluhan Kendaraan Pendarat Amfibi milik Korps Marinir.

Setelah gelar apel kesiapan pasukan, acara dilanjutkan fase Manuvra Lapangan (Manlab) mulai 8 hingga 16 Juli 2019 di perairan Laut Jawa, Perairan Kangean, Pulau Sapudi dan Perairan Asembagus, Situbondo, Jawa Timur. Kemudian pada 13 Juli 2019, personel dan unsur yang terlibat akan melaksanakan pendaratan Amfibi di Pantai Banongan, Jawa Timur.

https://news.detik.com/berita-jawa-...-jadi-menu-utama-di-latihan-armada-jaya-ke-37

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

HellFireIndo said:


> Put them in Natuna, they will be most useful there.
> 
> http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/07/peperangan-modern-akan-jadi-menu-utama.html
> 
> *Peperangan Modern akan Jadi Menu Utama di Latihan Armada Jaya ke-37*
> 
> 10 Juli 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gelar Pasukan Armada Jaya ke-37 (photo : Antara)
> 
> Surabaya - Ribuan TNI AL mengikuti apel kesiapan Latihan Armada Jaya ke-37 2019. Dalam latihan tersebut, peperangan modern akan jadi menu utama.
> 
> Kepala staf angkatan laut (Kasal) Laksamana TNI Siwi Sukma Adji melakukan inspeksi terhadap kesiapan unsur dan prajurit TNI AL yang dilibatkan. Latihan Armada ke-37 2019 itu melibatkan 8.493 personel. Sebanyak 1.959 personel pada tahap Geladi Posko dan 6.534 personel terlibat pada tahap Manuvra Lapangan.
> 
> "Latihan Armada Jaya ke-37 tahun 2019 digelar dengan beberapa latihan. Baik metode gelar di Posko dan di lapangan. Jadi yang akan dilaksanakan besok (8-16 Juli) jadi selesai gelar kesiapan ini. Langsung embarkasi ke kapal masing-masing. Ke kapal udara ke satuan yang lain," kata Siwi di Dermaga Ujung Komando Armada (Koarmada) II Surabaya, Selasa (9/7/2019).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gelar Pasukan Armada Jaya ke-37 (photo : Detik)
> 
> 
> Siwi menyampaikan, latihan Armada Jaya ke-37 diikuti beberapa Komando Tugas(Kogas). Di antaranya Komando Tugas Laut Gabungan (Kogaslagab), Komando Tugas Gabungan Amfibi (Kogasgabfib), Komando Tugas Gabungan Pendaratan Administrasi (Kogasgabratmin) dan Komando Tugas Gabungan Pertahanan Pantai (Kogasgabhantai).
> 
> "Pada tanggal 12, kita lakukan latihan pertahanan udara, serangan udara, maupun bantuan langsung dari satuan-satuan TNI angkatan udara. Demikian juga kami akan melakukan latihan bersama dengan Angkatan Darat, beberapa kesatuan. Selain itu kita juga akan melaksanakan kegiatan dengan masyarakat yang melibatkan TNI, Polri dan Masyarakat," imbuhnya.
> 
> Siwi menegaskan, dalam latihan Komando Tugas Laut Gabungan (Kogaslagab) 2019, pihaknya akan mengembangkan latihan modern dan latihan cyber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gelar Pasukan Armada Jaya ke-37 (photo : Antara)
> 
> 
> "Ini yang baru kami lakukan tahun ini, dan kemudian latihan operasi amfibi, untuk menerapkan latihan amfibi yang modern dengan alutsista yang kami miliki. Selanjutnya melaksanakan operasi darat," papar Siwi.
> 
> Menurutnya, hal yang penting dalam latihan Armada Jaya ke-37 ialah mengaplikasikan peperangan modern dalam menjaga kedaulatan NKRI.
> 
> "Yang penting dalam latihan ini, kita akan melaksanakan bagaimana peperangan modern yang kita hadapi untuk menjaga kedaulatan dan keutuhan NKRI yang kita cintai bersama. Latihan ini juga sebagai uji kemampuan menyambut latihan gabungan yang digelar oleh Mabes TNI," tambahnya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gelar Pasukan Armada Jaya ke-37 (photo : Tribun)
> 
> 
> Alutsista yang terlibat dalam latihan itu terdiri dari berbagai Kapal Perang (KRI). Ada berbagai jenis Kapal Selam, Perusak Kawal Rudal, Kapal Cepat Rudal, Perusak Kawal, Angkut Tank, Buru Ranjau, Kapal Tanker, Kapal Bantu Tunda dan Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit.
> 
> Selain Kapal Perang, latihan juga melibatkan berbagai jenis Pesawat Udara Fixed Wing dan Rotary Wing. Serta Alutsista Marinir seperti BMP-3F, LVT-7, BVP-2, KAPA-K61, How 105, RM - 70 Grad, Rubber Boat, serta Puluhan Kendaraan Pendarat Amfibi milik Korps Marinir.
> 
> Setelah gelar apel kesiapan pasukan, acara dilanjutkan fase Manuvra Lapangan (Manlab) mulai 8 hingga 16 Juli 2019 di perairan Laut Jawa, Perairan Kangean, Pulau Sapudi dan Perairan Asembagus, Situbondo, Jawa Timur. Kemudian pada 13 Juli 2019, personel dan unsur yang terlibat akan melaksanakan pendaratan Amfibi di Pantai Banongan, Jawa Timur.
> 
> https://news.detik.com/berita-jawa-...-jadi-menu-utama-di-latihan-armada-jaya-ke-37



We do have a plan to station at least a battery size units of MLRS in Tanjung Datu, Natuna


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> We do have a plan to station at least a battery size units of MLRS in Tanjung Datu, Natuna


That's good, a good idea to be realized, ASTROS II with AV-TCM could act as both land attack artillery, and a dual function cruise missile platform for both land and naval target, only if we are interested in it's naval version, X-300 tho, nonetheless, it's perfect for Natuna. It's 300km range is quite good for the deal, it's speed is subsonic however at 0.85 Mach, but that's also very close to that of Tomahawk's.

Apparently your source article is written by an Army artillery general, i guess that adds a weight to the opinion?

i hoped for a bigger integrated force at Natuna tho, comprised of unit from all branches, Army, Navy (Marines) and Air Force, i think Natuna should be it's own thing and receive special attention from the government, kinda like the (future) "Pearl Harbor" of Indonesia, making Natuna a fortress will tremendously boost our power projection towards the northern border. But for that, i guess we should wait for MEF 3 or even up to 2030 for a real commitment towards Natuna's development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*Two Repaired Su-30MK Fighter Jets Ready for Shipment to Indonesia *

TSAMTO - OJSC 558 ARZ (Baranovichi, Republic of Belarus) completed maintenance and repair of two Su-30MK fighter jets of the Indonesian Air Force.

According to Scramble Magazine, in early July, both aircraft (sn. TS-3001 and TS-3002) were seen at the site of the overhaul center of the aircraft repair plant in Baranavichy, presumably awaiting shipment to the customer.

According to the publication, the aircraft has been upgraded to the level of the Su-30MK2, although this information has not yet been officially confirmed.

As TSAMTO already reported, on December 9, 2015, the Indonesian Air Force in its press release reported that two multi-purpose fighter aircraft Su-27SK with tail numbers TS-2701 and TS-2702, produced in 2003, will be repaired in Belarus. As reported, on December 8, 2015, both planes were loaded aboard an An-124 Ruslan chartered plane.

In April 2018, the Tribune News edition, citing a representative of the Indonesian Air Force, announced that it would overhaul four Su fighter planes of the Indonesian Air Force (two Su-27SKs and two Su-30MKs).

Two repaired Su-27SK fighters were returned to the Sultan Hasanuddin airbase on August 3, 2017 on board the An-124-100M Ruslan transport aircraft. Earlier, on the March 15, 2017, two Su-30MKs also produced in 2003 were delivered to Belarus for maintenance and repair.

Following the meeting of the Ambassador Extraordinary and Plenipotentiary of the Republic of Belarus to Indonesia Valery Kolesnik with the commander (chief of staff) of the Indonesian Air Force, Air Marshal Yu Sutisna on May 25, 2018 in Mabesu Chilangkap (East Jakarta), it was announced that Indonesia expects to receive two repaired Su-30MKs by September 2018 year. It is obvious that the return of the aircraft to the customer was delayed.

The 11th Squadron of the 5th Aviation Wing deployed at the Sultan Hasanuddin airbase is armed with 16 vehicles from the Su mixed fleet: two Su-27SKs (obtained in 2003) and three Su-27SKMs (2010), as well as two Su-30MK (2003) and nine Su-30MK2 (2008-2013).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Old 2010 documents on our refusal for " Project 636 " submarine and proposal for Mi-17 & Mi-35 simulators.
Credit to Fb page World Defense Zone


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> Old 2010 documents on our refusal for " Project 636 " submarine and proposal for Mi-17 & Mi-35 simulators.
> Credit to Fb page World Defense Zone


I still can't understand the decision to buy Mi-35s, they just seems so out-of-place today, it's better for us to have additional Apaches instead.


----------



## MacanJawa

MI 35P is good tho it can transport troop and have attack capability like apache, it like flying IFV


----------



## Cromwell

Well the acquisition of Mi-17 & Mi-35 for Puspenerbad predated AH-64E procurement and yes i actually dislike both choppers. I'm thinking won't it better if we set Super Puma family ( NAS-332 or newer H-225M ) as standard interservice medium lift helicopter as for AH-64E, i wish we can get full 16 units squadron in future


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Well the acquisition of Mi-17 & Mi-35 for Puspenerbad predated AH-64E procurement and yes i actually dislike both choppers. I'm thinking won't it better if we set Super Puma family ( NAS-332 or newer H-225M ) as standard interservice medium lift helicopter as for AH-64E, i wish we can get full 16 units squadron in future


as for h225m , we're going that way


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> the palestine thingy would literally enraged 3/4 of the country population , you should also consider for political stability within our nation , especially with palestine-israeli problem are very sensitive in here , no diplomatic relation does not mean we could not buy israeli stuff , just do like what in the past with Aerostar UAV and our A-4 Skyhawk , im actually hoping indonesia really do cooperation with south africa , their defense industries are good or even on par with israeli
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> superb maneuverability = putting lot of stress to the airframe , so no surprise for heavy maintenance



No, it's not.

Israeli products blows anything South Africa offers straight out of the water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Chestnut said:


> No, it's not.
> 
> Israeli products blows anything South Africa offers straight out of the water.



"Denel did previously field a radar-guided Darter-series missile, the R-Darter; but this was in fact a repackaged Israeli Rafael Derby beyond visual range air-to-air (BVRAAM) missile. This was put in service with the SA Air Force (SAAF) as the V4. Cabinet, in 2003, decided to retire the V4 when the Cheetah fighter jet was withdrawn from service as the missile contained Israeli technology and required continued assistance from that country to remain operational."

like i said , they do wield some portion of "Israeli" tech inside their weapons


----------



## Chestnut

HellFireIndo said:


> Honestly i am neutral about Palestine, i am for the idea that we shouldn't restrict ourselves just to show support
> for them, we talked about them way too much compared to them talking about us. We are a Southeast Asian country who pretended that a Middle-Eastern Jewish state with considerable military influence doesn't exist or just merely a political commodity/scapegoat, from a neutral PoV, this doesn't make sense, especially considering Israel is much more stable as a state compared to Palestine, and of course, is a much more beneficial country to cooperate with.
> 
> I am for a cooperation in technology, defense and intelligence with the Israeli, but i won't expect a complete normalization like in the case of Egypt, there's too much diplomatic backlash that might happen. I expect Israel would welcome the idea, that the world's largest muslim majority country chooses to be at peace with them, they may come to Bali more easily and Indonesians could go to Israel to study and for pilgrimage more easily. We have done this (secret cooperation) before during Orba period with the Skyhawks' acquisiton.
> 
> TNI, Polri and BIN tho, had cooperate with them in secret since Orba era, and still going fine, not even the dumbest nutjobs would ever dare to protest their policy with the Israeli.


Honestly, a lot of Indonesians REALLY need to grow up.

Like it or Not, Israel exists and their claim of being a legitimate Jewish state is just as valid if not more so than Palestine's. Also, Judaism is a just as valid of a religion as Islam and I'm saying that as a Muslim.

And to tell you the truth, our middle eastern "bretheren" really **** us over more than they actually help us. Hell they're even paying boatloads of money to the government making sure were heavily dependent on Arab oil by getting the government to suspend Pertamina shale gas extraction (Indonesia has the 5th largest shale gas reserves in the world, right behind the US. If we were to actually start extracting it, we'd be free of Arab oil for the next 100 years)



Raduga said:


> "Denel did previously field a radar-guided Darter-series missile, the R-Darter; but this was in fact a repackaged Israeli Rafael Derby beyond visual range air-to-air (BVRAAM) missile. This was put in service with the SA Air Force (SAAF) as the V4. Cabinet, in 2003, decided to retire the V4 when the Cheetah fighter jet was withdrawn from service as the missile contained Israeli technology and required continued assistance from that country to remain operational."


And?

That's literally how ALL defense products works. You're going to have to keep buying spare parts from the country the product originated from in order for it to keep working.

What, you think you can buy Apache components from the Brazilians?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Chestnut said:


> Honestly, a lot of Indonesians REALLY need to grow up.
> 
> Like it or Not, Israel exists and their claim of being a legitimate Jewish state is just as valid if not more so than Palestine's. Also, Judaism is a just as valid of a religion as Islam and I'm saying that as a Muslim.
> 
> And to tell you the truth, our middle eastern "bretheren" really **** us over more than they actually help us. Hell they're even paying boatloads of money to the government making sure were heavily dependent on Arab oil by getting the government to suspend Pertamina shale gas extraction (Indonesia has the 5th largest shale gas reserves in the world, right behind the US. If we were to actually start extracting it, we'd be free of Arab oil for the next 100 years)
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> That's literally how ALL defense products works. You're going to have to keep buying spare parts from the country the product originated from in order for it to keep working.
> 
> What, you think you can buy Apache components from the Brazilians?



even though it's hard to seperate content about "alutsista" from politics , we need to get this thread not derailed from sista focused content , shall we stop here or we will get deeper into even "saudi monarchy and mid east sect and tribal conflict" stuff ??


----------



## radialv

MacanJawa said:


> MI 35P is good tho it can transport troop and have attack capability like apache, it like flying IFV


yeah right, MI-35 is more like IFV in the air , Apache more like Flying MBT...lol


----------



## Gundala

182 said:


> *Two Repaired Su-30MK Fighter Jets Ready for Shipment to Indonesia *
> 
> TSAMTO - OJSC 558 ARZ (Baranovichi, Republic of Belarus) completed maintenance and repair of two Su-30MK fighter jets of the Indonesian Air Force.
> 
> According to Scramble Magazine, in early July, both aircraft (sn. TS-3001 and TS-3002) were seen at the site of the overhaul center of the aircraft repair plant in Baranavichy, presumably awaiting shipment to the customer.
> 
> According to the publication, the aircraft has been upgraded to the level of the Su-30MK2, although this information has not yet been officially confirmed.
> 
> As TSAMTO already reported, on December 9, 2015, the Indonesian Air Force in its press release reported that two multi-purpose fighter aircraft Su-27SK with tail numbers TS-2701 and TS-2702, produced in 2003, will be repaired in Belarus. As reported, on December 8, 2015, both planes were loaded aboard an An-124 Ruslan chartered plane.
> 
> In April 2018, the Tribune News edition, citing a representative of the Indonesian Air Force, announced that it would overhaul four Su fighter planes of the Indonesian Air Force (two Su-27SKs and two Su-30MKs).
> 
> Two repaired Su-27SK fighters were returned to the Sultan Hasanuddin airbase on August 3, 2017 on board the An-124-100M Ruslan transport aircraft. Earlier, on the March 15, 2017, two Su-30MKs also produced in 2003 were delivered to Belarus for maintenance and repair.
> 
> Following the meeting of the Ambassador Extraordinary and Plenipotentiary of the Republic of Belarus to Indonesia Valery Kolesnik with the commander (chief of staff) of the Indonesian Air Force, Air Marshal Yu Sutisna on May 25, 2018 in Mabesu Chilangkap (East Jakarta), it was announced that Indonesia expects to receive two repaired Su-30MKs by September 2018 year. It is obvious that the return of the aircraft to the customer was delayed.
> 
> The 11th Squadron of the 5th Aviation Wing deployed at the Sultan Hasanuddin airbase is armed with 16 vehicles from the Su mixed fleet: two Su-27SKs (obtained in 2003) and three Su-27SKMs (2010), as well as two Su-30MK (2003) and nine Su-30MK2 (2008-2013).



I love these jets, they look awesome  What I dont get is why we still have to send the whole plane oversea for service after all this years of having them? If its the engine I can understand that. Or is it some kind of heavy SLEP? I am not a rusky nor US fans club, perhaps there is someone in here that could enlighten me. What is the main issue? Lack of knowledge transfer from the maker? Lack of tools? Politics? Business?


----------



## Raduga

Gundala said:


> I love these jets, they look awesome  What I dont get is why we still have to send the whole plane oversea for service after all this years of having them? If its the engine I can understand that. Or is it some kind of heavy SLEP? I am not a rusky nor US fans club, perhaps there is someone in here that could enlighten me. What is the main issue? Lack of knowledge transfer from the maker? Lack of tools? Politics? Business?



buat ngasih makan karyawan sana  , udah banyak perusahaan yang bangkrut disana , producer bmp-3 (KTZ) juga dulu mau bangkrut


----------



## Cromwell

Planning on PKR 3 & 4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kejora

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 568738
> Planning on PKR 3 & 4


Is there any significant modification made to the ship design compared to the first 2 ships? 
Also, the ship in the illustration is Diponegoro Class not PKR


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 568738
> Planning on PKR 3 & 4



"PAL hanya menerima pembayaran sebatas pada _scope of work_ yang menjadi bagian pekerjaan PAL. Masing-masing sebesar 3.8% dan 4.3% dari nilai kontrak per kapal," ucapnya

https://m.kumparan.com/@kumparannew...engadaan-kapal-dari-damen-1541695115922385952

PAL did 4 out of 6 modules for PKR 1 with the total scope of work only 3,8%. Yeah right. Nothing wrong. Nothing to see here, move on.

Later they plan to build all the modules for PKR 3 & 4 in PT PAL... I wonder how much scope of work they will get later. Maybe 100% just as stated on that road map.


----------



## Cromwell

Kejora said:


> Is there any significant modification made to the ship design compared to the first 2 ships?
> Also, the ship in the illustration is Diponegoro Class not PKR


I doubt we will make any distinctions/modifications from 1st & 2nd specs should we continue to 3rd & 4th PKR.


----------



## Kejora

Cromwell said:


> I doubt we will make any distinctions/modifications from 1st & 2nd specs should we continue to 3rd & 4th PKR.


Any info on estimated completion time?


----------



## Cromwell

Kejora said:


> Any info on estimated completion time?


The contract isn't even signed yet though last year it was proposed that by mid 2019 an effective contract should be inked but no further informations yet.


----------



## Gundala

Raduga said:


> buat ngasih makan karyawan sana  , udah banyak perusahaan yang bangkrut disana , producer bmp-3 (KTZ) juga dulu mau bangkrut



ahh ok hehehehe


----------



## NEKONEKO

Ni akun2 baru akun klonengan apa bukan? Tiba2 pada muncul


----------



## umigami

^ nope, this is my only ID. 
Ane mau lebih aktif setelah lama jadi sr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

jek_sperrow said:


> Ni akun2 baru akun klonengan apa bukan? Tiba2 pada muncul



bener bener baru , udah 5 tahun jadi SR bosen  abis formil kaskus sepi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 568738
> Planning on PKR 3 & 4



that 12 vls cell for mica is too few , can they applied another 12 vls on module IV Section ?




I wonder what they contained in that module section , seems like there was much free space , other than being just a hangar rooftop


----------



## radialv

Raduga said:


> that 12 vls cell for mica is too few , can they applied another 12 vls on module IV Section ?


and add one more CIWS station will be nice


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> that 12 vls cell for mica is too few , can they applied another 12 vls on module IV Section ?
> View attachment 568750
> 
> I wonder what they contained in that module section , seems like there was much free space , other than being just a hangar rooftop


Quad-packed Sea Ceptor module would do the job, one PKR could potentially carry 40-48 AA missiles. For now, VL MICA is good enough tbh, what's more important is that we need more PKR.


----------



## Raduga

HellFireIndo said:


> Quad-packed Sea Ceptor module would do the job, one PKR could potentially carry 40-48 AA missiles. For now, VL MICA is good enough tbh, what's more important is that we need more PKR.



quad packed sea ceptor only applied to mk41 , i think our VLS is just generic Vertical Launcher from MBDA specified for VL Mica and not mk41


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> quad packed sea ceptor only applied to mk41 , i think our VLS is just generic Vertical Launcher from MBDA specified for VL Mica and not mk41


Sylver VLS is also capable to quad-pack Sea Ceptors, it's an MBDA product after all. I've heard about a VLS module for Sea Ceptor, probably this one right here, other than the more common mushroom module that you could find aboard KRI Bung Tomo


----------



## MacanJawa

radialv said:


> yeah right, MI-35 is more like IFV in the air , Apache more like Flying MBT...lol



apa ada yang salah?


----------



## HellFireIndo

MacanJawa said:


> apa ada yang salah?


Bisa saja berguna, tapi logistiknya akan sangat merepotkan kalau harus mertahanin ini Mi-35, lebih baik kita standardisasi Apache saja untuk peran Helikopter serang.


----------



## Raduga

HellFireIndo said:


> Sylver VLS is also capable to quad-pack Sea Ceptors, it's an MBDA product after all. I've heard about a VLS module for Sea Ceptor, probably this one right here, other than the more common mushroom module that you could find aboard KRI Bung Tomo



no its something like this one 








That's from moroccan tariq bin ziyad sigma 10513 class , also using vl mica .
its not SYLVER either


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Diretrofit 3 Tahun di Malaysia Pesawat Tanker TNI AU Pulang Kampung*




*TIMESINDONESIA, MALANG* – Setelah tiga tahun menjalani retrofit di Malaysia, pesawat tanker KC-130B nomor ekor A-1309 pulang kampung, ke rumahnya di Skadron Udara 32 Lanud Abdulrachman Saleh Malang.

Pesawat ini menjalani retrofit di AIROD (Aircraft Inspection Repair & Overhaul Depot) di Selangor, Malaysia sejak bulan Agustus 2016 berupa penguatan struktur, penambahan komponen dan peningkatan kemampuannya.

Dikutip dari Airspace Review, pada pesawat ini juga dilakukan penggantian _outer wing_, struktur, serta peningkatan atau modifikasi ECS, APU, avionik, dan _generator disconnect_.

Usai dilakukan retrofit, pesawat ini diterbangkan dari Pangkalan Udara Subang, Malaysia selama empat jam uang dipiloti Letkol (Pnb) Taufik NC.

Begitu tiba di Lanud Abdulrachman Saleh, disambut dengan upacara militer dan penyiraman air bunga oleh Dan Lanud Abd Saleh Malang, Marsma TNI Hesly Paat di lapangan apel Skadron Udara 32.

Bahkan Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara, Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna sempat meninjau proses retrofit A-1309 di AIROD, Malaysia pada Agustus, tahun lalu. Ia berharap proses pengerjaan retrofit A-1309 dapat dilaksanakan tepat waktu karena pesawat tanker ini sangat dibutuhkan oleh Indonesia, TNI AU khususnya.

KC-130B A-1309 merupakan satu-satunya pesawat tanker yang dimiliki TNI Angkatan Udara saat ini. Pesawat ini telah mengabdi di TNI AU sejak tahun 1960-an, dan Indonesia memiliki dua pesawat tanker berbasis C-130B. Hanya saja satunya lagi, A-1310, bebetapa tahun lalu mengalami musibah di Medan, Sumatera Utara.

Meski buatan Amerika Serikat, A-1309 ini telah dimodifikasi di Indonesia sehingga memiliki kemampuan pengisian bahan bakar di udara (_air refueling_) terhadap pesawat Su-27/30 buatan Rusia.

Proses pelaksanaan _air refueling_ terhadap jet tempur Sukhoi juga sudah rutin dilaksanakan sebelum pesawat ini diretrofit di Malaysia.

Saat tiba di Lanud Abdulrachman Saleh Malang, pesawat tanker KC-130B nomor ekor A-1309 yang pulang kampung ini selain disambut dengan upacara militer juga disambut dengan tradisi penyemprotan air menjelang memasuki lapangan apel Skadron Udara 32 Lanud Abd Saleh, Malang. *(*)*
https://m.timesindonesia.co.id/read...ia-pesawat-tanker-tni-au-pulang-kampung/#!-_-

Indonesian KC-130B tanker returned home after undergone retrofit in Malaysia.
Nafas tua.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

https://www.mbda-systems.com/product/sea-ceptor/

Sea Ceptor will operate from the SYLVER and Mk41 launchers using a quad-pack configuration, various flexible canister configurations are also available. The Soft Vertical Launch technology reduces system mass and eases installation.




Sea Ceptor aka CAMM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Breaking: KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai Juga Pasang Millenium Gun
Berita by aryo - 11 Juli 20190

Hari ini, ARCINC sedang melakukan kunjungan ke area PT. PAL Surabaya untuk mendapatkan update terkini mengenai perkembangan alutsista dalam negeri, demi memuaskan pembaca sekalian.

Saat melihat ke dermaga, ARCINC sudah cukup senang setelah melihat KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata-331 sudah lengkap dipasangi meriam pertahanan udara jarak dekat Rheinmetall Millenium Gun 35mm di posisi depan anjungan.

Tapi lho kok ARCINC melihat kapal perang kedua, KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai-332 juga ada di dermaga, jarang-jarang 2 kapal perang PKR 10514 ini bertemu bersama kembali ke ‘pabrik’ tempat mereka dibuat.

Nah, sama seperti KRI REM-331 dulu, sudah ada ‘kotak ajaib’ berwarna hijau di area depan anjungan KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai. Tidak salah lagi, KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai-332 juga sedang menjalani integrasi pemasangan kanon Millenium.

http://arcinc.id/2019/07/11/breakin...2sK_qyF8CIWBMA37atEaLQr4UI8d_jTYWWKpO1VtzwcrU

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

overhaul cakra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

HellFireIndo said:


> I still can't understand the decision to buy Mi-35s, they just seems so out-of-place today, it's better for us to have additional Apaches instead.


Lha apache memang mau ditambah sebanyak 6 paket. Nggak tahu 1 paketnya ada berapa unit.



Raduga said:


> as for h225m , we're going that way



Kelihatannya H225m juga mau digunakan.

In my imagination, Indonesian army should have at least two heavy combat aviation brigade and each brigade will contained :

48 apaches
12 reconnaissance drones
30 bell 412 series
8 UH-60 as command aviation
12 Chinooks
12 H225m as medevac unit



HellFireIndo said:


> Quad-packed Sea Ceptor module would do the job, one PKR could potentially carry 40-48 AA missiles. For now, VL MICA is good enough tbh, what's more important is that we need more PKR.


Nggak usah tambah PKR mase...

PKR khan cuma light fregate

Langsung aja PT PAL bikin real fregat segede Iver, minimal 16 biji aja dalam 20 tahun.

Sedang korvet pakai aja desain opv 80 meter dari teraflux, 5 galangan swasta bisa hasilkan 64 unit korvet dalam 20 tahun!

16 real frigate and 64 corvettes, segitu aja udah punya efek gentar gede.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Lha apache memang mau ditambah sebanyak 6 paket. Nggak tahu 1 paketnya ada berapa unit.
> 
> 
> 
> Kelihatannya H225m juga mau digunakan.
> 
> In my imagination, Indonesian army should have at least two heavy combat aviation brigade and each brigade will contained :
> 
> 48 apaches
> 12 reconnaissance drones
> 30 bell 412 series
> 8 UH-60 as command aviation
> 12 Chinooks
> 12 H225m as medevac unit
> 
> 
> Nggak usah tambah PKR mase...
> 
> PKR khan cuma light fregate
> 
> Langsung aja PT PAL bikin real fregat segede Iver, minimal 16 biji aja dalam 20 tahun.
> 
> Sedang korvet pakai aja desain opv 80 meter dari teraflux, 5 galangan swasta bisa hasilkan 64 unit korvet dalam 20 tahun!
> 
> 16 real frigate and 64 corvettes, segitu aja udah punya efek gentar gede.


WTF why do people in real life and on internet always call me "mase" :v be it random cilok vendor, indomaret girl, my hot junior and even TN on PDF lol :v

Btw, i'm still skeptical about the additional Apache, i've seen the "6 paket Apache" thing, even though i'm very enthusiastic about the plan for more Apache, i'll wait until someone on the higher up officially announce the plan for it. I'd argue that TNI should prioritize H225 Caracal more, to replace the older Puma and to make it the standard medium CSAR/transport heli for TNI. I wish for Chinooks, we don't really have a heavy transport heli as of now and there's no more suitable candidate than Chinooks , but their price is a bit too unreasonable for TNI to just choose them right away, so expect some complicated shit.

I expect the heli fleet of TNI AD will consist of : Light transport : Bell 412, Medium transport : H225 Caracal, Mi-17, Heavy transport : *Chinook. I don't have any opinion about UH-60, the meaning behind the photo of them Blackhawk in our Apache's hangar remains unclear, perhaps some American was promoting their stuff or some shit.

Pusing aku mikirin VOC boat makers, sampai sekarang kok gak jelas? ini lanjut atau gak sebenarnya untuk PKR ini? Kalaupun batal PKR 3 dan 4, paling tidak jangan membuang waktu dari MEF. Mungkin saja program Iver bisa menjadi alternatif yang bagus, itu kalau nanti jadinya gak se-mbulet PKR Damen, semoga saja tidak.


----------



## zargonmuntanu

HellFireIndo said:


> WTF why do people in real life and on internet always call me "mase" :v be it random cilok vendor, indomaret girl, my hot junior and even TN on PDF lol :v
> 
> Btw, i'm still skeptical about the additional Apache, i've seen the "6 paket Apache" thing, even though i'm very enthusiastic about the plan for more Apache, i'll wait until someone on the higher up officially announce the plan for it. I'd argue that TNI should prioritize H225 Caracal more, to replace the older Puma and to make it the standard medium CSAR/transport heli for TNI. I wish for Chinooks, we don't really have a heavy transport heli as of now and there's no more suitable candidate than Chinooks , but their price is a bit too unreasonable for TNI to just choose them right away, so expect some complicated shit.
> 
> I expect the heli fleet of TNI AD will consist of : Light transport : Bell 412, Medium transport : H225 Caracal, Mi-17, Heavy transport : *Chinook. I don't have any opinion about UH-60, the meaning behind the photo of them Blackhawk in our Apache's hangar remains unclear, perhaps some American was promoting their stuff or some shit.
> 
> Pusing aku mikirin VOC boat makers, sampai sekarang kok gak jelas? ini lanjut atau gak sebenarnya untuk PKR ini? Kalaupun batal PKR 3 dan 4, paling tidak jangan membuang waktu dari MEF. Mungkin saja program Iver bisa menjadi alternatif yang bagus, itu kalau nanti jadinya gak se-mbulet PKR Damen, semoga saja tidak.



balada kantong cekak


----------



## Cromwell

Interesting CIA recruitment tweet







Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Lha apache memang mau ditambah sebanyak 6 paket. Nggak tahu 1 paketnya ada berapa unit.
> 
> 
> 
> Kelihatannya H225m juga mau digunakan.
> 
> In my imagination, Indonesian army should have at least two heavy combat aviation brigade and each brigade will contained :
> 
> 48 apaches
> 12 reconnaissance drones
> 30 bell 412 series
> 8 UH-60 as command aviation
> 12 Chinooks
> 12 H225m as medevac unit
> 
> 
> Nggak usah tambah PKR mase...
> 
> PKR khan cuma light fregate
> 
> Langsung aja PT PAL bikin real fregat segede Iver, minimal 16 biji aja dalam 20 tahun.
> 
> Sedang korvet pakai aja desain opv 80 meter dari teraflux, 5 galangan swasta bisa hasilkan 64 unit korvet dalam 20 tahun!
> 
> 16 real frigate and 64 corvettes, segitu aja udah punya efek gentar gede.


 
Where do you even get those numbers ? We do have plan to acquire more AH-64E however won't be like the number you imagine, immidiate need is to complete 16 units squadron in 11th Squadron Puspenerbad. As for CH-47F & UH-60, at this moment do we really need to introduce new types of helicopters whereas existing budget and planning are focused on already operational Bell-412 ( light lift ), NAS-332 & H-225M ( medium lift ) and Mi-17 ( medium lift ). Just like recent January 2019 procurement on follow up batch for 9 Bell-412 EPI, 8 H-225M, and even 1 NAS 332C+1 ( old reserved airframe ), i doubt in near immidiate procurement we will go to platforms outside those i've mentioned.




Infographic credit to Fb page FSM

As for " Teraflux " do you mean Terafulk design ?







Again where do you get the numbers ? AFAIK this OPV 80m is the platform for BAKAMLA 80m OPV ( 3 units in service ). The closest/simillar procurement for TNI-AL in immidiate future would be OPV programme to replace Parchim Class but that's still speculative, last year around late April 2018, Damen Schelde hold seminar on SIGMA 10514 and OPV Damen 2400 so everything is still speculative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

HellFireIndo said:


> WTF why do people in real life and on internet always call me "mase" :v be it random cilok vendor, indomaret girl, my hot junior and even TN on PDF lol :v
> 
> Btw, i'm still skeptical about the additional Apache, i've seen the "6 paket Apache" thing, even though i'm very enthusiastic about the plan for more Apache, i'll wait until someone on the higher up officially announce the plan for it. I'd argue that TNI should prioritize H225 Caracal more, to replace the older Puma and to make it the standard medium CSAR/transport heli for TNI. I wish for Chinooks, we don't really have a heavy transport heli as of now and there's no more suitable candidate than Chinooks , but their price is a bit too unreasonable for TNI to just choose them right away, so expect some complicated shit.
> 
> I expect the heli fleet of TNI AD will consist of : Light transport : Bell 412, Medium transport : H225 Caracal, Mi-17, Heavy transport : *Chinook. I don't have any opinion about UH-60, the meaning behind the photo of them Blackhawk in our Apache's hangar remains unclear, perhaps some American was promoting their stuff or some shit.
> 
> Pusing aku mikirin VOC boat makers, sampai sekarang kok gak jelas? ini lanjut atau gak sebenarnya untuk PKR ini? Kalaupun batal PKR 3 dan 4, paling tidak jangan membuang waktu dari MEF. Mungkin saja program Iver bisa menjadi alternatif yang bagus, itu kalau nanti jadinya gak se-mbulet PKR Damen, semoga saja tidak.



About UH-60 as command aviation unit.

I've seen that our army still doesn't have command aviation unit. If only H225 has this kind of varian, I prefer we choose H225. However H225 still doesn't have this one and I only see UH-60 as the candidate.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Cromwell said:


> Where do you even get those numbers ? We do have plan to acquire more AH-64E however won't be like the number you imagine, immidiate need is to complete 16 units squadron in 11th Squadron Puspenerbad. As for CH-47F & UH-60, at this moment do we really need to introduce new types of helicopters whereas existing budget and planning are focused on already operational Bell-412 ( light lift ), NAS-332 & H-225M ( medium lift ) and Mi-17 ( medium lift ). Just like recent January 2019 procurement on follow up batch for 9 Bell-412 EPI, 8 H-225M, and even 1 NAS 332C+1 ( old reserved airframe ), i doubt in near immidiate procurement we will go to platforms outside those i've mentioned.
> View attachment 568808
> 
> Infographic credit to Fb page FSM
> 
> As for " Teraflux " do you mean Terafulk design ?
> View attachment 568809
> 
> View attachment 568810
> View attachment 568811
> 
> Again where do you get the numbers ? AFAIK this OPV 80m is the platform for BAKAMLA 80m OPV ( 3 units in service ). The closest/simillar procurement for TNI-AL in immidiate future would be OPV programme to replace Parchim Class but that's still speculative, last year around late April 2018, Damen Schelde hold seminar on SIGMA 10514 and OPV Damen 2400 so everything is still speculative.



Do you think our army still use Mi-17 in the next twenty years? I don't think so.

Where do I get the numbers?

By calculating the tonnage producing capacity of our five private building shipyard for the next twenty years, they potentially can build 128 unit of Teraflux OPV design. And half will be used as corvettes, half remain will be used as OPV.

While for the number of real frigate, please calculate the maximum range of iver, divide in two, multiply with two times of range of surface surveillance radar and the result to be multiply with 3.5 ( 1 on duty, 1 on alert, 1 in maintenance and half is for back-up), the final result will be sixteen vessels.

For army's helicopters I don't think as squadrons but potentially to form brigades in the next twenty years.


----------



## Cromwell

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Do you think our army still use Mi-17 in the next twenty years? I don't think so.
> 
> Where do I get the numbers?
> 
> By calculating the tonnage producing capacity of our five private building shipyard for the next twenty years, they potentially can build 128 unit of Teraflux OPV design. And half will be used as corvettes, half remain will be used as OPV.
> 
> While for the number of real frigate, please calculate the maximum range of iver, divide in two, multiply with two times of range of surface surveillance radar and the result to be multiply with 3.5 ( 1 on duty, 1 on alert, 1 in maintenance and half is for back-up), the final result will be sixteen vessels.
> 
> For army's helicopters I don't think as squadrons but potentially to form brigades in the next twenty years.



Wait is the person holding this account " Mr Woof Woof " is the same person as " Tukang Hitung Ph.D " who frequently posts calculation comments in various defence forums' articles ? 
If you do then forget about my question asking the numbers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

HellFireIndo said:


> WTF why do people in real life and on internet always call me "mase" :v be it random cilok vendor, indomaret girl, my hot junior and even TN on PDF lol :v
> 
> Btw, i'm still skeptical about the additional Apache, i've seen the "6 paket Apache" thing, even though i'm very enthusiastic about the plan for more Apache, i'll wait until someone on the higher up officially announce the plan for it. I'd argue that TNI should prioritize H225 Caracal more, to replace the older Puma and to make it the standard medium CSAR/transport heli for TNI. I wish for Chinooks, we don't really have a heavy transport heli as of now and there's no more suitable candidate than Chinooks , but their price is a bit too unreasonable for TNI to just choose them right away, so expect some complicated shit.
> 
> I expect the heli fleet of TNI AD will consist of : Light transport : Bell 412, Medium transport : H225 Caracal, Mi-17, Heavy transport : *Chinook. I don't have any opinion about UH-60, the meaning behind the photo of them Blackhawk in our Apache's hangar remains unclear, perhaps some American was promoting their stuff or some shit.
> 
> Pusing aku mikirin VOC boat makers, sampai sekarang kok gak jelas? ini lanjut atau gak sebenarnya untuk PKR ini? Kalaupun batal PKR 3 dan 4, paling tidak jangan membuang waktu dari MEF. Mungkin saja program Iver bisa menjadi alternatif yang bagus, itu kalau nanti jadinya gak se-mbulet PKR Damen, semoga saja tidak.


In my experience, we're better of relying on:
AH-64
Bell 412/UH-1Y
H225M
Fennecs

Also, it is in my opinion that a large fleet of PKR sized ships would be better off for us than full sized frigates/destroyers.

For the most, the Navy's main operational duties are very much prioritized among littoral lines. There's no point having true blue water capable ships when the majority of the naval fighting would be conducted between clusters and pockets of islands instead of open oceans

If anything, I think the Navy should get with the US Littoral Combat Ship program. It's specs is basically perfect for the our Navy's role and responsibilities. Plus if you REALLY wanted full AAW capability, the LCS has the added benefit of being able to mount an AN/SPY-1 AEGIS system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Millennium Gun CIWS on the Indonesian Navy Sigma PKR. Credit to PT PAL.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cromwell

Airbus helicopters in Indonesia at glance
Credit to Fb page Airbus

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## chandieka

Cromwell said:


> Interesting CIA recruitment tweet



Bagi Kalian semua yg ingin backstab negara sendiri silakan saja tetapi ingat kalian tidak bisa kembali wkwkwkwkwk


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> Wait is the person holding this account " Mr Woof Woof " is the same person as " Tukang Hitung Ph.D " who frequently posts calculation comments in various defence forums' articles ?
> If you do then forget about my question asking the numbers


Yes, he's Tukang Ngitung, there's no other Indonesian forumer who's as obsessed with numbers as he is.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cromwell

chandieka said:


> Bagi Kalian semua yg ingin backstab negara sendiri silakan saja tetapi ingat kalian tidak bisa kembali wkwkwkwkwk



MOS 2738, Indonesian - The Military Yearbook Project

https://militaryyearbookproject.com...es/usmc/field-27-linguist/mos-2738-indonesian
Well if you take interest



HellFireIndo said:


> Yes, he's Tukang Ngitung, there's no other Indonesian forumer who's as obsessed with numbers as he is.


Oh well. That's what i thought when he came with those numbers.





Signature after Falcon up to F-16 A/B Block 15 OCU during early 2000s in Daedalus
Credit to www.daedalus.eu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Cromwell said:


> Interesting CIA recruitment tweet
> View attachment 568806
> 
> Speculative indeed
> 
> 
> Where do you even get those numbers ? We do have plan to acquire more AH-64E however won't be like the number you imagine, immidiate need is to complete 16 units squadron in 11th Squadron Puspenerbad. As for CH-47F & UH-60, at this moment do we really need to introduce new types of helicopters whereas existing budget and planning are focused on already operational Bell-412 ( light lift ), NAS-332 & H-225M ( medium lift ) and Mi-17 ( medium lift ). Just like recent January 2019 procurement on follow up batch for 9 Bell-412 EPI, 8 H-225M, and even 1 NAS 332C+1 ( old reserved airframe ), i doubt in near immidiate procurement we will go to platforms outside those i've mentioned.
> View attachment 568808
> 
> Infographic credit to Fb page FSM
> 
> As for " Teraflux " do you mean Terafulk design ?
> View attachment 568809
> 
> View attachment 568810
> View attachment 568811
> 
> Again where do you get the numbers ? AFAIK this OPV 80m is the platform for BAKAMLA 80m OPV ( 3 units in service ). The closest/simillar procurement for TNI-AL in immidiate future would be OPV programme to replace Parchim Class but that's still speculative, last year around late April 2018, Damen Schelde hold seminar on SIGMA 10514 and OPV Damen 2400 so everything is still speculative.


 speculative indeed


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> Interesting CIA recruitment tweet
> View attachment 568806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you even get those numbers ? We do have plan to acquire more AH-64E however won't be like the number you imagine, immidiate need is to complete 16 units squadron in 11th Squadron Puspenerbad. As for CH-47F & UH-60, at this moment do we really need to introduce new types of helicopters whereas existing budget and planning are focused on already operational Bell-412 ( light lift ), NAS-332 & H-225M ( medium lift ) and Mi-17 ( medium lift ). Just like recent January 2019 procurement on follow up batch for 9 Bell-412 EPI, 8 H-225M, and even 1 NAS 332C+1 ( old reserved airframe ), i doubt in near immidiate procurement we will go to platforms outside those i've mentioned.
> View attachment 568808
> 
> Infographic credit to Fb page FSM
> 
> As for " Teraflux " do you mean Terafulk design ?
> View attachment 568809
> 
> View attachment 568810
> View attachment 568811
> 
> Again where do you get the numbers ? AFAIK this OPV 80m is the platform for BAKAMLA 80m OPV ( 3 units in service ). The closest/simillar procurement for TNI-AL in immidiate future would be OPV programme to replace Parchim Class but that's still speculative, last year around late April 2018, Damen Schelde hold seminar on SIGMA 10514 and OPV Damen 2400 so everything is still speculative.



LOL is that CIA advertisement for real? They even put banner, really interesting indeed


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> LOL is that CIA advertisement for real? They even put banner, really interesting indeed


Sure it does for real. Just search through google with keywords " CIA kemampuan berbahasa " there you'll find CIA official twitter account with that tweet.





Late post US - Indonesia Billateral Defense Discussion ( December 5th - 7th 2018 )
Credit to Fb page Lembaga Kajian Pertahanan Strategis




Courses prior to operate NASAMS
Credit to Fb page World Defense Zone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> Sure it does for real. Just search through google with keywords " CIA kemampuan berbahasa " there you'll find CIA official twitter account with that tweet.
> 
> View attachment 568869
> 
> Late post US - Indonesia Billateral Defense Discussion ( December 5th - 7th 2018 )
> Credit to Fb page Lembaga Kajian Pertahanan Strategis
> 
> View attachment 568871
> Courses prior to operate NASAMS
> Credit to Fb page World Defense Zone


These are some good shit, although for the NASAMS 2 it's probably gonna be point-defence role only or in other word stationary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

HellFireIndo said:


> These are some good shit, although for the NASAMS 2 it's probably gonna be point-defence role only or in other word stationary.



Really good toys indeed.




Well according to this infographic from Fb page FSM the next RENSTRA ( 2019 - 2024 ) we intend to acquire 6 new radar units, 2 air defence regiments & 5 long/medium range SAMs detachments. Most likely more NASAMS and AIM-120C + AIM-9X to equip both F-16s & NASAMS themself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Cromwell said:


> Sure it does for real. Just search through google with keywords " CIA kemampuan berbahasa " there you'll find CIA official twitter account with that tweet.
> 
> View attachment 568869
> 
> Late post US - Indonesia Billateral Defense Discussion ( December 5th - 7th 2018 )
> Credit to Fb page Lembaga Kajian Pertahanan Strategis
> 
> View attachment 568871
> Courses prior to operate NASAMS
> Credit to Fb page World Defense Zone


Yeah with "schoolarship" embel2


----------



## Gundala

jek_sperrow said:


> Ni akun2 baru akun klonengan apa bukan? Tiba2 pada muncul



I am not "klonengan" hehe. I guess proper introduction is in order.

I am military enthusiast with special interest in Jet Fighter. In SMP/SMA I share my enthusiasm with my brother. We were lucky our parents and grandfather support us in a way. So we can afford Jane's military book, Fighter encyclopedia with color print, etc (at that time not even dial-up modem exist). That hobby bring me to computer game simulator such as gunship (apache), F16, silent hunter, F117. I understand how RCS work by playing F117 lol, creating way point in a mission to avoid being detected from the side with enemy radar spreading all over the place is really pain in the butt.

Having a dad coming from the old AIP (Akademi Ilmu Pelayaran) decades ago giving me abit of unformal update regarding our Navy back then. I can recall one of them was in Hiu Kencana (most likely Whiskey class), another reaching top navy command and many more. Needless to say thats when Word of Naval Forces starting to intrigue me.

After 1998, I stopped my hobby and I'm sure you know why. Tho I still getting my monthly Angkasa Magazine until they showed our Presidential plane being escorted by our Sukhoi (or is it F16?cant recall) but without any missiles attched to it. Since then I stoped buying that magazine as I thought this magazine has become propaganda bullshjt. Escorting presidential plane un-armed and they are proud of it? Maybe I was young and naive lol

In short I starting to get around my old hobby again as silent reader for years. I saw all those mumbo jumbo comments, and decide to being silent reader even more. Having seen this forum for some time and see it being moderated in a good manner I registered. So here I am 

So Hello to you all!! and I apologize if its abit OOT. Please bare with me as Im not fully updated on current military technology and still in a learning curve

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## chandieka

Gundala said:


> That hobby bring me to computer game simulator such as gunship (apache), F16, silent hunter, F117


 
If ur still interested with Simulation games, I recommend to Look into "DCS World" (Digital Combat Simulator World)
even if u can't play it under some circumstances (equipment and all that stuff) there's a lot of video on BVR/Dogfight tactic and strategies on it, it's a great place to start and might also want to learn how to fly a jet also lol.

and if u like hyper-realistic strategies stuff "Command: Modern Air / Naval Operations WOTY" is SUPER DOPE but the downside is it's extremely hard to learn.

if u love to learn the mechanic behind armored vehicles I recommend to go to "http://sturgeonshouse.ipbhost.com/" and "http://www.tank-net.com"

for news, I usually go to blog and youtube by naval news, Jane, navy recognition and etc 

p.s F-14 is too op, like seriously AIM-54 Phoenix is too good in BVR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*Naval News Monthly Report - Episode 5 - June 2019*
Indonesia’s MoD Orders X18 ‘Tank Boat’ Prototype from North Sea Boats:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Really good toys indeed.
> View attachment 568872
> 
> Well according to this infographic from Fb page FSM the next RENSTRA ( 2019 - 2024 ) we intend to acquire 6 new radar units, 2 air defence regiments & 5 long/medium range SAMs detachments. Most likely more NASAMS and AIM-120C + AIM-9X to equip both F-16s & NASAMS themself.



im trying to search the official range of their AMRAAM-ER if its get launched from surface to air , some people say its around 60km at 15km altitude ceiling , some people said its around 70km


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> im trying to search the official range of their AMRAAM-ER if its get launched from surface to air , some people say its around 60km at 15km altitude ceiling , some people said its around 70km



https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...to-air-missile-system-u-s-capital-may-be-next

This article mentions that current NASAMS system ( AMRAAM 120C7 since AMRAAM 120 D isn't adapted yet with NASAMS systems ) has a range of 20 miles & maximum ceiling at 50,000 feet. The same article also mentions that AMRAAM ER boost the range by 50% & maximum ceiling by 70%. Not official from raytheon page but i suppose you can draw conclusion more or less based on this article regarding latest AMRAAM ER


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kegiatan sinergi PUI Komposit Polimer Balai Teknologi Polimer - BPPT dan Pustekbang LAPAN bersama PT Dirgantara Indonesia dalam rangka diskusi untuk pengembangan Composite Float N219 A di PT. Lundin, Banyuwangi. (09/07/19)

Klewang 2.0

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gundala

chandieka said:


> If ur still interested with Simulation games, I recommend to Look into "DCS World" (Digital Combat Simulator World)
> even if u can't play it under some circumstances (equipment and all that stuff) there's a lot of video on BVR/Dogfight tactic and strategies on it, it's a great place to start and might also want to learn how to fly a jet also lol.
> 
> and if u like hyper-realistic strategies stuff "Command: Modern Air / Naval Operations WOTY" is SUPER DOPE but the downside is it's extremely hard to learn.
> 
> if u love to learn the mechanic behind armored vehicles I recommend to go to "http://sturgeonshouse.ipbhost.com/" and "http://www.tank-net.com"
> 
> for news, I usually go to blog and youtube by naval news, Jane, navy recognition and etc
> 
> p.s F-14 is too op, like seriously AIM-54 Phoenix is too good in BVR.



DCS World / Command: Modern Air / Naval Operations WOTYCommand: Modern Air / Naval Operations WOTY, thanks. I will check it out, I havent been playing simulator for a while. My interest shifted to strategy game more, specially realistic war game.

Armored vehicle? thank you for the link man. My favourite tank is still Merkava with Trophy APS.

F-14 a.k.a Tomcat was a great fighter, with AIM-54 Phoenix makes a deadly combination. Funny only Iran had Phoenix outside of US back then, a very special US ally. Now they at the brink of some ugly clash. In politic nothing last forever right?


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> Really good toys indeed.
> View attachment 568872
> 
> Well according to this infographic from Fb page FSM the next RENSTRA ( 2019 - 2024 ) we intend to acquire 6 new radar units, 2 air defence regiments & 5 long/medium range SAMs detachments. Most likely more NASAMS and AIM-120C + AIM-9X to equip both F-16s & NASAMS themself.



I like how TNI-AU projected themselves in a future. How they expand SkaTek, SatHar, adding more type A/C base is key for their logistics. Additional 6 new radar is good move, lots of comments and blog/news seems to talk more about Fighter plane. They are fail to understand the underline of air def is the integration of various active/passive radar, def/atck components into 1 formidable force. Radar is one key area that we need to improve greatly, more active and passive radar would be nice.

As for SAM, NASAMS is a great choice. It should be interesting to see the choice of our long range SAM in a future. For now I can only scratch the surface of what makes a good SAM good, specially long range one. For now Im studying the S400 systems. The way they using multiple radar (tracking/locking/jamming) and integrated into one SAM system is really intrigued me. Well at least on paper the idea is great, as we all know sometime they like to sugar coated their product more then they should

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Operation Beta
Acquisition of NIMDA retrofitted PT-76 & BTR-50 from Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> Operation Beta
> Acquisition of NIMDA retrofitted PT-76 & BTR-50 from Israel
> View attachment 568962
> View attachment 568963
> View attachment 568964
> View attachment 568965


Apparently our Intelligence Operatives' special capability includes buying any things from Israel.


----------



## GraveDigger388

182 said:


> *Naval News Monthly Report - Episode 5 - June 2019*
> Indonesia’s MoD Orders X18 ‘Tank Boat’ Prototype from North Sea Boats:


When will the production phase begin?


----------



## HellFireIndo

Gundala said:


> I like how TNI-AU projected themselves in a future. How they expand SkaTek, SatHar, adding more type A/C base is key for their logistics. Additional 6 new radar is good move, lots of comments and blog/news seems to talk more about Fighter plane. They are fail to understand the underline of air def is the integration of various active/passive radar, def/atck components into 1 formidable force. Radar is one key area that we need to improve greatly, more active and passive radar would be nice.
> 
> As for SAM, NASAMS is a great choice. It should be interesting to see the choice of our long range SAM in a future. For now I can only scratch the surface of what makes a good SAM good, specially long range one. For now Im studying the S400 systems. The way they using multiple radar (tracking/locking/jamming) and integrated into one SAM system is really intrigued me. Well at least on paper the idea is great, as we all know sometime they like to sugar coated their product more then they should


Meanwhile.....

**CAATSA *: _Let us introduce ourselves_ ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Cromwell said:


> Really good toys indeed.
> View attachment 568872
> 
> Well according to this infographic from Fb page FSM the next RENSTRA ( 2019 - 2024 ) we intend to acquire 6 new radar units, 2 air defence regiments & 5 long/medium range SAMs detachments. Most likely more NASAMS and AIM-120C + AIM-9X to equip both F-16s & NASAMS themself.


At least with arrangement of 2 new air defence regiments and 5 new long / medium detachments, all of our air base, radars, capital cities of provinces and defence industry bases will be protected.



Gundala said:


> I like how TNI-AU projected themselves in a future. How they expand SkaTek, SatHar, adding more type A/C base is key for their logistics. Additional 6 new radar is good move, lots of comments and blog/news seems to talk more about Fighter plane. They are fail to understand the underline of air def is the integration of various active/passive radar, def/atck components into 1 formidable force. Radar is one key area that we need to improve greatly, more active and passive radar would be nice.
> 
> As for SAM, NASAMS is a great choice. It should be interesting to see the choice of our long range SAM in a future. For now I can only scratch the surface of what makes a good SAM good, specially long range one. For now Im studying the S400 systems. The way they using multiple radar (tracking/locking/jamming) and integrated into one SAM system is really intrigued me. Well at least on paper the idea is great, as we all know sometime they like to sugar coated their product more then they should



No S400 mase...

We will not acquired S400 for our long range defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

HellFireIndo said:


> Apparently our Intelligence Operatives' special capability includes buying any things from Israel.


A4 Skyhawk weren't the only things we acquired from Israel. Operation Beta just barely talked in public



Mr. Woof Woof said:


> At least with arrangement of 2 new air defence regiments and 5 new long / medium detachments, all of our air base, radars, capital cities of provinces and defence industry bases will be protected.
> 
> 
> 
> No S400 mase...
> 
> We will not acquired S400 for our long range defence.



Yes, not while CAATSA is in effective & not while Trump is in office especially nowadays when S-400 is pretty much highlighted due to Turkish acquisition. Follow up orders for more NASAMS systems and the missile ammunitions are more likely to happen in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> A4 Skyhawk weren't the only things we acquired from Israel. Operation Beta just barely talked in public
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, not while CAATSA is in effective & not while Trump is in office especially nowadays when S-400 is pretty much highlighted due to Turkish acquisition. Follow up orders for more NASAMS systems and the missile ammunitions are more likely to happen in future.



Patriot system or Iris T/SAMPT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Gelar Latihan Armada Jaya XXXVII
_https://akurat.co/foto/id-686708-read-menyaksikan-gelar-latihan-armada-jaya-xxxvii-tni-al_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HellFireIndo

pr1v4t33r said:


> Gelar Latihan Armada Jaya XXXVII
> _https://akurat.co/foto/id-686708-read-menyaksikan-gelar-latihan-armada-jaya-xxxvii-tni-al_


More of it pls :v Naval and Amphibious Warfare is our key to domination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> Patriot system or Iris T/SAMPT








I can't say about SAMP/T however back in 2017 there was presentation from Rheinmetall about complementing our Skyshield & Chiron with IRIS-T as integrated air defence system in Natuna, but that simply a proposal.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ai...012-07-10/sea-sparrow-joins-nasams-stable?amp

And according to last paragraph of this article NASAMS has also fired German Diehl IRIS-T.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 569018
> 
> I can't say about SAMP/T however back in 2017 there was presentation from Rheinmetall about complementing our Skyshield & Chiron with IRIS-T as integrated air defence system in Natuna, but that simply a proposal.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ainonline.com/aviation-news/2012-07-10/sea-sparrow-joins-nasams-stable?amp
> 
> And according to last paragraph of this article NASAMS has also fired German Diehl IRIS-T.


Same move by ukraine and polish developer utilize R-27 air to air missile on land AA platform, smart move no need more RnD budget for new AA missile, the basic french teach with mica, or german and US using sparow for RIM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

pr1v4t33r said:


> Gelar Latihan Armada Jaya XXXVII
> _https://akurat.co/foto/id-686708-read-menyaksikan-gelar-latihan-armada-jaya-xxxvii-tni-al_


no AShM firing or integrated naval/air combined warfare???????


----------



## Gundala

HellFireIndo said:


> **CAATSA *: _Let us introduce ourselves_ ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



LOL yea I know about CAATSA, look what happen to our SU35  they even go further by jeoperdizing our special tariffs by claiming our GPN (Gerbang Pembayaran Nasional)/National Data Base Center is hurting US Company. I guess they really dont want us to get more sukhoi. AFAIK those 24 F16 we got, the offer came right after our announcement of wanted to add more SU30. They shoulda give us huge discount 



Mr. Woof Woof said:


> We will not acquired S400 for our long range defence





Cromwell said:


> Yes, not while CAATSA is in effective & not while Trump is in office especially nowadays when S-400 is pretty much highlighted due to Turkish acquisition. Follow up orders for more NASAMS systems and the missile ammunitions are more likely to happen in future.



It doesnt matter for me if we have it or not. Im just curious how good S400 really is on paper.

I do agree completly on adding more NASAMS and its ammo.

I read here somewhere it will come down to Patriot & SAMP/T for long range? I say SAMP/T hands down. Patriot was a primadona when it first came out. Tho it has made some modification/upgrades the architecture is already outdated and limit itself for further upgrade as technology goes very fast. Unless I am mistaken, Patriot NG (New Generation) is still under development. Some of the key factor is SAMP/T 360 degree coverage & its modern open architecture design for further software/hardware upgrade. CMIIW


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> LOL yea I know about CAATSA, look what happen to our SU35  they even go further by jeoperdizing our special tariffs by claiming our GPN (Gerbang Pembayaran Nasional)/National Data Base Center is hurting US Company. I guess they really dont want us to get more sukhoi. AFAIK those 24 F16 we got, the offer came right after our announcement of wanted to add more SU30. They shoulda give us huge discount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt matter for me if we have it or not. Im just curious how good S400 really is on paper.
> 
> I do agree completly on adding more NASAMS and its ammo.
> 
> I read here somewhere it will come down to Patriot & SAMP/T for long range? I say SAMP/T hands down. Patriot was a primadona when it first came out. Tho it has made some modification/upgrades the architecture is already outdated and limit itself for further upgrade as technology goes very fast. Unless I am mistaken, Patriot NG (New Generation) is still under development. Some of the key factor is SAMP/T 360 degree coverage & its modern open architecture design for further software/hardware upgrade. CMIIW



Well, everything outside NASAMS is still speculation & possibility including something like this. There was even once Belarus proposal of Osa SAM alas i lost the brochure





Meanwhile some old documentations of F-16 Falcon Up & Hawk series maintenance







Credit to Fb page World Defense Zone





Some proposals for MoD mainly to Navy & Marine Corps

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Well, everything outside NASAMS is still speculation & possibility including something like this. There was even once Belarus proposal of Osa SAM alas i lost the brochure
> View attachment 569091
> 
> 
> Meanwhile some old documentations of F-16 Falcon Up & Hawk series maintenance
> View attachment 569092
> View attachment 569093
> 
> Credit to Fb page World Defense Zone
> 
> View attachment 569094
> 
> Some proposals for MoD mainly to Navy & Marine Corps


wauwwww iron dome , that's some decent piece of air defence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Iron dome..ehhmmm..dont know what to say..we have huge area to cover..iron dome maybe for jakarta or some city with much obvit..


----------



## Cromwell

Looks like i've found the old brochure of Osa

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Cromwell said:


> Credit to Fb page World Defense Zone
> 
> View attachment 569094
> 
> Some proposals for MoD mainly to Navy & Marine Corps


For the 18 tons Light Tank with 12.7 mm RCWS any more info? Iinm Pindad is developing a 8x8 APC variant with RCWS. But that is not a tank.


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 569100
> View attachment 569101
> View attachment 569102
> View attachment 569103
> Looks like i've found the old brochure of Osa




No need for OSA system lah, lack of integration with rest of our system quite out of date


----------



## chandieka

mejikuhibiu said:


> Iron dome..ehhmmm..dont know what to say..we have huge area to cover..iron dome maybe for jakarta or some city with much obvit..



idk how the TNI will prioritize which things that more important than other but I do know that if the system is spread out in a big area and unlike how it being used in Israel it'll be prone to saturation attack.

lmao if they don't plan to buy more than 2 batteries its no used to have it.

and iron dome shouldn't be put in a big city(unlike in Israel), it should be put around an area with high density of key infrastructures (ex. naval-port, airport, industrial complex and etc).

btw is there any news regarding purchasing new batch or AIM 120 in the future? 
the first batch was 36 C-7 ver, isn't that an insufficient number?
currently we have 25 F16 that mean only 18 can be sortie at once with minim 2 AIM 120 at a time or 9 with 4 at a time 
and don't forget we have 2 squadrons of F16 in 2 different airbases, I doubt they will store all the AIM 120 in one airbase 
-___-"


----------



## Cromwell

mandala said:


> For the 18 tons Light Tank with 12.7 mm RCWS any more info? Iinm Pindad is developing a 8x8 APC variant with RCWS. But that is not a tank.



I'm afraid i'm equally as blind as you in regard certain points in this proposal chart including light tank with 12.7 mm RCWS programme



Marine Rouge said:


> No need for OSA system lah, lack of integration with rest of our system quite out of date



Everyone is free to forward proposal yet it's up to users or MoD to accept/decline the proposal. So nothing serious yet simply a proposal of rebranding Osa SAM system


----------



## umigami

chandieka said:


> idk how the TNI will prioritize which things that more important than other but I do know that if the system is spread out in a big area and unlike how it being used in Israel it'll be prone to saturation attack.
> 
> lmao if they don't plan to buy more than 2 batteries its no used to have it.
> 
> and iron dome shouldn't be put in a big city(unlike in Israel), it should be put around an area with high density of key infrastructures (ex. naval-port, airport, industrial complex and etc).
> 
> btw is there any news regarding purchasing new batch or AIM 120 in the future?
> the first batch was 36 C-7 ver, isn't that an insufficient number?
> currently we have 25 F16 that mean only 18 can be sortie at once with minim 2 AIM 120 at a time or 9 with 4 at a time
> and don't forget we have 2 squadrons of F16 in 2 different airbases, I doubt they will store all the AIM 120 in one airbase
> -___-"


It's more than enough for peace time. 
Nanti yg sering digotong tuga yg captive kok. Misil ada masa pakainya, klo sudah dibuka kemasannya dan dicantelin juga umurnya kurang lagi. 
Kayaknya yg sering dipakai bakal cuma beberapa aja. Sisanya masuk storage untuk beberapa tahun kedepan.

But if we calculate the needs for nasams. 
Yeah. I think we have to buy few more


----------



## mandala

Cromwell said:


> I'm afraid i'm equally as blind as you in regard certain points in this proposal chart including light tank with 12.7 mm RCWS programme


Interesting to see further news of this Light Tank with 12.7mm RCWS.


----------



## umigami

but what is that? 
Can it carry trops? 
APC? 
IFV? 
A tank but only carry 12.7mm gun?
you know that TNI generalized all tracked vehicle as "tank" right...


----------



## Raduga

mejikuhibiu said:


> Iron dome..ehhmmm..dont know what to say..we have huge area to cover..iron dome maybe for jakarta or some city with much obvit..



strategic place like airport / airbase / naval base , for wide area defense , i think we should just procure more fighters


umigami said:


> but what is that?
> Can it carry trops?
> APC?
> IFV?
> A tank but only carry 12.7mm gun?
> you know that TNI generalized all tracked vehicle as "tank" right...



maybe this one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> strategic place like airport / airbase / naval base , for wide area defense , i think we should just procure more fighters
> 
> 
> maybe this one


So nostalgic seeing that thing again after many years :v


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Raduga said:


>


This one need further improvement


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

chandieka said:


> idk how the TNI will prioritize which things that more important than other but I do know that if the system is spread out in a big area and unlike how it being used in Israel it'll be prone to saturation attack.
> 
> lmao if they don't plan to buy more than 2 batteries its no used to have it.
> 
> and iron dome shouldn't be put in a big city(unlike in Israel), it should be put around an area with high density of key infrastructures (ex. naval-port, airport, industrial complex and etc).
> 
> btw is there any news regarding purchasing new batch or AIM 120 in the future?
> the first batch was 36 C-7 ver, isn't that an insufficient number?
> currently we have 25 F16 that mean only 18 can be sortie at once with minim 2 AIM 120 at a time or 9 with 4 at a time
> and don't forget we have 2 squadrons of F16 in 2 different airbases, I doubt they will store all the AIM 120 in one airbase
> -___-"


Don't worry mase...

Singapur aja yang punya 60 F16 dan 40 F15 (total 100 fighter) hanya punya 100 AIM C7 lho.

AIM C7 kita bakal nambah banyak kok, apalagi dengan adanya prospek viper 2-3 skadron dan nasams yang katanya sebagian dari 5 detasemen baru itu. Prediksi saya nasams ada 18 satbak dan yang jarak jauh 2-3 satbak.


----------



## Gundala

Raduga said:


> strategic place like airport / airbase / naval base , for wide area defense , i think we should just procure more fighters
> 
> 
> maybe this one



Locally made & design?? Nice....
With only 12.7mm why not make it smaller and unmaned? Unless we want to carry troops with it as well.
Geezz I surely missing alot of information regarding locally made armored vehicle. I only know Harimau, Anoa, badak. Thank you for sharing man.


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> strategic place like airport / airbase / naval base , for wide area defense , i think we should just procure more fighters
> 
> 
> maybe this one



You know this thing carried 20 mm Denel gun. 

Tank with 12,7 mm cal HMG? Should be this one


----------



## Raduga

Nguyen already on the move for their future plan





ini kapal kue monde butter cookies (iver) kita kapan teken kontrak nya


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Raduga said:


> Nguyen already on the move for their future plan
> View attachment 569232
> 
> 
> ini kapal kue monde butter cookies (iver) kita kapan teken kontrak nya


Kan udah..plus ToT..malahan rencana mau nambah dr londo..mudah mudahan dzp atau omega


----------



## barjo

Raduga said:


> Nguyen already on the move for their future plan
> View attachment 569232
> 
> 
> ini kapal kue monde butter cookies (iver) kita kapan teken kontrak nya


Alah makkk... Malah 120m malah kayak gede-gedean anu yak


----------



## Raduga

barjo said:


> Alah makkk... Malah 120m malah kayak gede-gedean anu yak


Kapal gede mah beli tanker dikasih flat deck terus taro rm-70 , 120m jeroan nya pedes tapi , sekali sengat bisa songlap


----------



## Var Dracon

Mounting the millennium gun





KRI Kerambit, I just noticed that this version of KCR 40 Already using modular construction

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Var Dracon said:


> Mounting the millennium gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRI Kerambit, I just noticed that this version of KCR 40 Already using modular construction


We need much more kcr 40 or kcr 60 class ..low cost n fast production line..using c 705 missile or other..
Klo konflik terjadi 1 kapal fregate atau destroyer dikeroyok ramai ramai pakai kapal kelas ini jg ngap ngap..


----------



## Nike

mejikuhibiu said:


> We need much more kcr 40 or kcr 60 class ..low cost n fast production line..using c 705 missile or other..
> Klo konflik terjadi 1 kapal fregate atau destroyer dikeroyok ramai ramai pakai kapal kelas ini jg ngap ngap..



Depends on, Destroyer US like Arleigh Burke class had great acceleration and maintained speed, along with superrior sensor nodes and far better arsenal on their disposal, like standard missile who can be used to attack small warships from more than 150 km distance. Especially when they carry at least one or two Romeo helicopter. Its suicidal trying to take on an Arleigh Burke especially on high seas just with those small arms


----------



## Cromwell

Falcon & Flankers engines














There was a failed negotiation with Dassault for Mirage F.1CN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> Depends on, Destroyer US like Arleigh Burke class had great acceleration and maintained speed, along with superrior sensor nodes and far better arsenal on their disposal, like standard missile who can be used to attack small warships from more than 150 km distance. Especially when they carry at least one or two Romeo helicopter. Its suicidal trying to take on an Arleigh Burke especially on high seas just with those small arms


There's a very small chance that we're going to go head-on against Arleigh-Burke-class anyway. These KCR were designed for Littoral warfare, in combat not very far away from the shore, the idea is to overwhelm bigger ship with tons of smaller, maneuverable boats that carry just the same amount of firepower per shot as the bigger ships. KCR best used near shoreline and preferably in chokepoints such as straits, that way it's numerical advantage can be used effectively, and of course there's no high-seas scenario for the KCRs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Falcon & Flankers engines
> View attachment 569246
> View attachment 569247
> View attachment 569248
> View attachment 569249
> 
> 
> There was a failed negotiation with Dassault for Mirage F.1CN
> View attachment 569250



Since long our armed forces is underfunded, and not prepared to be an proper armed forces ready to take on near peer enemies



HellFireIndo said:


> There's a very small chance that we're going to go head-on against Arleigh-Burke-class anyway. These KCR were designed for Littoral warfare, in combat not very far away from the shore, the idea is to overwhelm bigger ship with tons of smaller, maneuverable boats that carry just the same amount of firepower per shot as the bigger ships. KCR best used near shoreline and preferably in chokepoints such as straits, that way it's numerical advantage can be used effectively, and of course there's no high-seas scenario for the KCRs.




The most likely adversary of our KCR is numerous corvettes of PLA navy, they are capable to be deployed on shore and near high seas, along with that most likely they will be never deployed alone but as a combined fighting units backed with frigates and aerial surveillance


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> Since long our armed forces is underfunded, and not prepared to be an proper armed forces ready to take on near peer enemies


Well we all must admitt that lots of things within our defence aren't ideal, in fact far from being ideal. At this very moment we're still trying to catch minimum power under MEF ( minimum essential force ).


----------



## barjo

Var Dracon said:


> Mounting the millennium gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRI Kerambit, I just noticed that this version of KCR 40 Already using modular construction


Block building ship or modular is very common, since the begining MEKO using modular architecture for the upper part such us bridge and superstructure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Marine Rouge said:


> Since long our armed forces is underfunded, and not prepared to be an proper armed forces ready to take on near peer enemies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most likely adversary of our KCR is numerous corvettes of PLA navy, they are capable to be deployed on shore and near high seas, along with that most likely they will be never deployed alone but as a combined fighting units backed with frigates and aerial surveillance








that FAC was shorter than KCR , but had more firepower , hell you could even categorized it as light corvette , i think we should lean towards finland incase of hamina class or russia (with their 67 metre karakurt corvette) rather than poland (still wondering why'd we cooperate with poland for kcr-60 , did they have any decent attack craft/missile boat ? ) , to be honest , even though i admit im not a ship engineer myself , but for me the mast on our kcr-60 somehow took so much space (they took PKR mast for FAC ship) , the superstructure could use to carry more armament in my opinion ... if that mast weren't enormous in size


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> Well we all must admitt that lots of things within our defence aren't ideal, in fact far from being ideal. At this very moment we're still trying to catch minimum power under MEF ( minimum essential force ).


We only got proper funding just recently, we've even in a situation of spending only 2 billion USD on defense post-Reformasi. This year is much better than previously, there's a growth on defense budget although it barely reach 0.8% of GDP, it still numbered 9 billion USD, second highest in ASEAN. My best hope is for the government to spend 1.5% GDP on defense, i expect in the President's second term, defense would be among the priority just like in SBY's case, there's not much time to waste on yiddi-yadda yesman anymore.


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> that FAC was shorter than KCR , but had more firepower , hell you could even categorized it as light corvette , i think we should lean towards finland incase of hamina class or russia (with their 67 metre karakurt corvette) rather than poland (still wondering why'd we cooperate with poland for kcr-60 , did they have any decent attack craft/missile boat ? )


Orkan Class missile boat since you ask about Polish Navy missile boat


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Well we all must admitt that lots of things within our defence aren't ideal, in fact far from being ideal. At this very moment we're still trying to catch minimum power under MEF ( minimum essential force ).



Orde Baru heritance, under Soekarno we are ready to take on any near peer adversary. Well recently we are pretty much geared toward conventional building and readying our first tier units for future rapid deployment cases. But unfortunetaly the rest is not the case, even TNI organization and order of battle is still geared to COIN ops and the likes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Well let's see what to come & our expectation in MEF IV ( 2019 - 2024 )

Meanwhile, Mig-21 in Area 51 late 60s


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 569251
> Well let's see what to come & our expectation in MEF IV ( 2019 - 2024 )
> 
> Meanwhile, Mig-21 in Area 51 late 60s



atleast 4 heavy frigate if they really had the budget for it , 32-48 new MRF fighters , medium to long range Air Defense system battery complete with their supporting asset (radar,command vehicle etc etc) , AEW and AWACS , proper MPA aircraft , heavily equipped weaponry on KCR batch 3 , new subs platform ? (214 or 216) , something to replace our current fleet of rusty Parchim Class and many other "mimpi siang bolong" that's probably not going to be realized etc etc


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> atleast 4 heavy frigate if they really had the budget for it , 32-48 new MRF fighters , medium to long range Air Defense system battery complete with their supporting asset (radar,command vehicle etc etc) , AEW and AWACS , proper MPA aircraft , heavily equipped weaponry on KCR batch 3 , new subs platform ? (214 or 216) , something to replace our current fleet of rusty Parchim Class and many other "mimpi siang bolong" that's probably not going to be realized etc etc



Well according to these infographics from FSM we have points/goals to achieve from MEF programme but i don't want to speculate anything so just let the time tells us







Credit to Fb page FSM

Plans by KAI on future development for KFX Block II & III

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## chandieka

Marine Rouge said:


> Depends on, Destroyer US like Arleigh Burke class had great acceleration and maintained speed, along with superrior sensor nodes and far better arsenal on their disposal, like standard missile who can be used to attack small warships from more than 150 km distance. Especially when they carry at least one or two Romeo helicopter. Its suicidal trying to take on an Arleigh Burke especially on high seas just with those small arms



KCR wasn't built and design to fought in High Sea, it was designed to fight in Littoral area as u may know Indonesia water has a lot of small islands hence alot of clutter can form so that it can be used for cover by the small ship.

Our navies doctrine isn't for blue water (yet) we won't be fighting in the high sea anyway cuz we lack the capabilities for it.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

chandieka said:


> KCR wasn't built and design to fought in High Sea, it was designed to fight in Littoral area as u may know Indonesia water has a lot of small islands hence alot of clutter can form so that it can be used for cover by the small ship.
> 
> Our navies doctrine isn't for blue water (yet) we won't be fighting in the high sea anyway cuz we lack the capabilities for it.


There some question in my mind..is there some possibility that KCR become a platform for SAM to protect our land..carrying Nasams..so kcr can provide much more covering area


----------



## barjo

Raduga said:


> that FAC was shorter than KCR , but had more firepower , hell you could even categorized it as light corvette , i think we should lean towards finland incase of hamina class or russia (with their 67 metre karakurt corvette) rather than poland (still wondering why'd we cooperate with poland for kcr-60 , did they have any decent attack craft/missile boat ? ) , to be honest , even though i admit im not a ship engineer myself , but for me the mast on our kcr-60 somehow took so much space (they took PKR mast for FAC ship) , the superstructure could use to carry more armament in my opinion ... if that mast weren't enormous in size


The point is the enginer may miss calculate the space deck, the previous design FPB using a simple tower, thats way stealth design sometime is not usefull in the ship design if... Not well calculate


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Well according to these infographics from FSM we have points/goals to achieve from MEF programme but i don't want to speculate anything so just let the time tells us
> View attachment 569256
> View attachment 569257
> 
> Credit to Fb page FSM
> 
> Plans by KAI on future development for KFX Block II & III
> View attachment 569261



Wow 12 satrad , do you think we should build an OTH radar antenna complex facing scs like what bule aussie did with JORN (jindalee)


----------



## barjo

mejikuhibiu said:


> There some question in my mind..is there some possibility that KCR become a platform for SAM to protect our land..carrying Nasams..so kcr can provide much more covering area


It can be if someone can manage how to put the radar and box launcher, it almost like RIM, better choose the IR version for not need a tracking radar


----------



## Cromwell

mejikuhibiu said:


> There some question in my mind..is there some possibility that KCR become a platform for SAM to protect our land..carrying Nasams..so kcr can provide much more covering area


Wait ? What exactly do you mean ? NASAMs ( Norwegian Advance Surface to Air Missile systems ) is ground point based air defence system not something installed around naval platform ?


----------



## Nike

chandieka said:


> KCR wasn't built and design to fought in High Sea, it was designed to fight in Littoral area as u may know Indonesia water has a lot of small islands hence alot of clutter can form so that it can be used for cover by the small ship.
> 
> Our navies doctrine isn't for blue water (yet) we won't be fighting in the high sea anyway cuz we lack the capabilities for it.



This big LoL, you know why? Enemies can dictate from where they will Strike at will meanwhile we are being forced to do the passive and at the receiving ends. Meanwhile the enemy got chance to launch punitive strike using long range cruise missile from the high seas or even launch Aerial strike, our Navy just sit down near shorelines because lack of capability without chance to intercept them at high seas

Our Navy got blue water aspiration, if not they never touch something like fleets of Cruiser and Destroyer like Riga class and KRI irian in first place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Anyway why everyone need stealth design on 60/40m boat... Its already small dude



chandieka said:


> KCR wasn't built and design to fought in High Sea, it was designed to fight in Littoral area as u may know Indonesia water has a lot of small islands hence alot of clutter can form so that it can be used for cover by the small ship.
> 
> Our navies doctrine isn't for blue water (yet) we won't be fighting in the high sea anyway cuz we lack the capabilities for it.


Gangbang tactics ya... Hehehehe... Just joke



Cromwell said:


> Wait ? What exactly do you mean ? NASAMs ( Norwegian Advance Surface to Air Missile systems ) is ground point based air defence system not something installed around naval platform ?


Just paint them with enamel then its waterproff bro LOL


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> Wow 12 satrad , do you think we should build an OTH radar antenna complex facing scs like what bule aussie did with JORN (jindalee)


Ideally we should. You see in 21st geopolitical world, South China Sea is among hot zones which potentially can explode into a regional conflict. Either we participate or not due to geographical proximity there will be impacts on us. So i suppose precautions in Natuna is a must for detterence


----------



## barjo

barjo said:


> Anyway why everyone need stealth design on 60/40m boat... Its already small dude
> 
> 
> Gangbang tactics ya... Hehehehe... Just joke
> 
> 
> Just paint them with enamel then its waterproff bro LOL


By the way the principal is..
If you sailing in speed above 10knot, small as what ever you are the radar operator will not asume you a fishing boat, minimum the will called alert for speedboat or fast motorboat, if KCR run on 20knot or above, what kind of fishing boat that has such those speed? Offcourse the will shoot you first

Look at the iran guard republic boat case

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chandieka

mejikuhibiu said:


> There some question in my mind..is there some possibility that KCR become a platform for SAM to protect our land..carrying Nasams..so kcr can provide much more covering area



KCR-60 Platform isnt really interchangeable or dynamic hence if we want to fit something new on it, we only can design a new platform for it...

the role of air defense at best should be handle by frigates and above or at lowest by corvette


----------



## Cromwell

http://www.futuredirections.org.au/...cYmU4VL2kCni3xNs783-JjE#.XRNuKsEbbzw.facebook

http://www.futuredirections.org.au/...pective-part-2-australia-and-asean-stability/

2 Articles we should all read to understand Indonesian geopolitics and perceptions of external threats


----------



## chandieka

barjo said:


> It can be if someone can manage how to put the radar and box launcher, it almost like RIM, better choose the IR version for not need a tracking radar



the role of RIM are use for self-defense rather than use to cover an area.

IR guidance is great for self-defense but not great for covering greater area as it lack the range and poor locking capabilities for longer range.

if we somehow design a Corvette for air defense it should carries an hybrid passive and terminal active radar missile for SAM as it more suitable for it.


----------



## barjo

chandieka said:


> the role of RIM are use for self-defense rather than use to cover an area.
> 
> IR guidance is great for self-defense but not great for covering greater area as it lack the range and poor locking capabilities for longer range.
> 
> if we somehow design a Corvette for air defense it should carries an hybrid passive and terminal active radar missile for SAM as it more suitable for it.


And then dont choose 60m boat for air defence role, or someone can manage put the radar underwater

Something can be done but its compensite other thing


----------



## chandieka

Cromwell said:


> Wait ? What exactly do you mean ? NASAMs ( Norwegian Advance Surface to Air Missile systems ) is ground point based air defence system not something installed around naval platform ?



what probably he mean is that can we put a SAM system on our KCR? the short answer is No



barjo said:


> And then dont choose 60m boat for air defence role, or someone can manage put the radar underwater



that was exactly my point lmao

We lack the budget and the technology, so how do we solve this?

swarm saturation attack is the only answer, we will lose in straight on attack no matter what and who we are fighting with.

one of the thing we could do is to deal collateral damage to the enemy as much as possible.

we dont need fancy big and vulnerable destroyer

what we need is lots of lots of missile (land, anti-ship, etc), that's how the Soviet plan to do when fighting against the NATO, they know they are out number so they just YOLO and build as many missile as possible as a deterrent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

chandieka said:


> what probably he mean is that can we put a SAM system on our KCR? the short answer is No
> 
> 
> 
> that was exactly my point lmao
> 
> We lack the budget and the technology, so how do we solve this?
> 
> swarm saturation attack is the only answer, we will lose in straight on attack no matter what and who we are fighting with.
> 
> one of the thing we could do is to deal collateral damage to the enemy as much as possible.
> 
> we dont need fancy big and vunureble destroyer


Usually the submarine tactics is more effective. Seat still dont move and let them come inside the weapons parameter, hit them hard then run to the island clutter


----------



## Raduga

chandieka said:


> the role of RIM are use for self-defense rather than use to cover an area.
> 
> IR guidance is great for self-defense but not great for covering greater area as it lack the range and poor locking capabilities for longer range.
> 
> if we somehow design a Corvette for air defense it should carries an hybrid passive and terminal active radar missile for SAM as it more suitable for it.



That's why long ago i said we should lobby south africa for development of umkhonto missile , the finnish hamina class had like 8 cell VLS for umkhonto


----------



## Cromwell

https://www.navyrecognition.com/ind...-anti-surface-weapon-system-at-idex-2017.html

Speaking of MARLIN WS 30mm in our PC-40 Class. Actually there was an article from 2 years ago about combining the gun platform with MBDA Mistral SHORAD system but i doubt we will adopt such.


----------



## chandieka

barjo said:


> Usually the submarine tactics is more effective. Seat still dont move and let them come inside the weapons parameter, hit them hard then run to the island clutter



the only different with those thing u mention is the cost of operating and the range of thing it can strike


----------



## Raduga

barjo said:


> Usually the submarine tactics is more effective. Seat still dont move and let them come inside the weapons parameter, hit them hard then run to the island clutter


I do agree , submarine works really well as a "deterent" for developed country with green water navy , still remember when india confused themselves for 21 days trying to find pakis subs that goes hide and seek

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

chandieka said:


> the only different with those thing u mention is the cost of operating and the range of thing it can strike


I dont know bro honestly... What kind of weapons (missile) do we have to armed those KCR. We can laugh all night long for this LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

chandieka said:


> what probably he mean is that can we put a SAM system on our KCR? the short answer is No
> 
> 
> 
> that was exactly my point lmao
> 
> We lack the budget and the technology, so how do we solve this?
> 
> swarm saturation attack is the only answer, we will lose in straight on attack no matter what and who we are fighting with.
> 
> one of the thing we could do is to deal collateral damage to the enemy as much as possible.
> 
> we dont need fancy big and vunureble destroyer
> 
> what we need is lots of lots of missile (land, anti-ship, etc), thats how the soviet plan to do when fighting againt the NATO they know they are out number so they just YOLO and build as many missile as possible as a deterrent



the Soviet Navy surface combatant biggest and latent arsenal is actually a big cruiser and they are several times more heavier than US destroyer or Cruiser.

Actually we need those fancy and big destroyer in rather large number to made a balance against our potential adversary at high seas and deter them. Gunboat diplomacy will be more meaningful and had effect using those fancy destroyer instead of those cretin Kapal tidak Cepat tanpa Rudal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Raduga said:


> I do agree , submarine works really well as a "deterent" for developed country with green water navy , still remember when india confused themselves for 21 days trying to find pakis subs that goes hide and seek


Yes because of single sub, the whole fleet would advance very carefull, its delay all the attack at once


----------



## Cromwell

https://www.sspa.se/news/hydrodynamic-testing-new-dsme-1400-aip-class-submarine

Article on hydrodynamic testing on DSME 1400 Class / Changbogo Class with AIP cell model in Sweden and plan to insert AIP cell for DSME 1400

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Cromwell said:


> Wait ? What exactly do you mean ? NASAMs ( Norwegian Advance Surface to Air Missile systems ) is ground point based air defence system not something installed around naval platform ?


I know nasams is ground point based sam..maybe that is possible to do that..or navy can use other sam.. the point is can kcr do that..


----------



## Cromwell

mejikuhibiu said:


> I know nasams is ground point based sam..maybe that is possible to do that..or navy can use other sam.. the point is can kcr do that..


Not possible. The KCR-60 platform is too small for that purpose unless limited range & smaller SHORAD system such as article i shared previously on Marlin WS 30mm & Mistral besides the whole purpose of KCR is for hit & run mission. You hit the larger enemy vessel with AshM missiles then speed up not to defend itself againts counterfire attacks.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 569266
> https://www.sspa.se/news/hydrodynamic-testing-new-dsme-1400-aip-class-submarine
> 
> Article on hydrodynamic testing on DSME 1400 Class / Changbogo Class with AIP cell model in Sweden and plan to insert AIP cell for DSME 1400


Great for future improvement. Honestly if we have to choose one country to cooperate in defense industry, i will support South Korea for that, we already have a decent history of cooperation with them, and the fact that they have almost everything that we are planning to have, not to mention that they were also have been in similar situation as ours', seeking ToTs and such, our learning curve won't be much different from them.

That's also mean i won't really endorse the idea of getting things from South Africa, we barely have anything to do with them and that our purchases of their products is negligible, choosing South Africa is not really worth it, if the only reason is just because they made some knock-off Israeli missile systems, calling the Israelis directly will make more sense tbh.



Marine Rouge said:


> the Soviet Navy surface combatant biggest and latent arsenal is actually a big cruiser and they are several times more heavier than US destroyer or Cruiser.
> 
> Actually we need those fancy and big destroyer in rather large number to made a balance against our potential adversary at high seas and deter them. Gunboat diplomacy will be more meaningful and had effect using those fancy destroyer instead of those cretin Kapal tidak Cepat tanpa Rudal


I agree that big fleets suits Indonesia's need, but not necessarily in a way that copies the US or even Russian/Soviet, i think Japanese and South Korean model would work better IMO. There's some infographics that said MEF 3 have quota for 4 Destroyers and 4 LHD, of course i have no capacity to confirms that, but that sounds reasonable for me, not to mention Iver's building principle that cut the cost of the ship up to below 400 million USD per ship, and i'm sure that the Danish wouldn't have a problem with us getting a lot from Iver's deal, as they mostly builds civilian ships and not that interested in export military vessels, unlike the French, Dutch or even the Swedes.

There's a more shady info about "26 frigates", that's quite a big figure and probably points to Parchim, Van Speijk and Fatahillah's replacement, this has always concerns me as the current situation imply that it have to a locally made/built as purely foreign purchases would cost a lot of time and money, we need to be able to build 1000 - 4000 tonne corvettes/frigates ASAP.

Our Naval capability need to be able to support Gunboat Diplomacy, but more in a way of naval supremacy (in the region), blockading the enemy's coastal strong points and providing naval fires to supports the Marine's landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

HellFireIndo said:


> Great for future improvement. Honestly if we have to choose one country to cooperate in defense industry, i will support South Korea for that, we already have a decent history of cooperation with them, and the fact that they have almost everything that we are planning to have, not to mention that they were also have been in similar situation as ours', seeking ToTs and such, our learning curve won't be much different from them.
> 
> That's also mean i won't really endorse the idea of getting things from South Africa, we barely have anything to do with them and that our purchases of their products is negligible, choosing South Africa is not really worth it, if the only reason is just because they made some knock-off Israeli missile systems, calling the Israelis directly will make more sense tbh.
> 
> 
> I agree that big fleets suits Indonesia's need, but not necessarily in a way that copies the US or even Russian/Soviet, i think Japanese and South Korean model would work better IMO. There's some infographics that said MEF 3 have quota for 4 Destroyers and 4 LHD, of course i have no capacity to confirms that, but that sounds reasonable for me, not to mention Iver's building principle that cut the cost of the ship up to below 400 million USD per ship, and i'm sure that the Danish wouldn't have a problem with us getting a lot from Iver's deal, as they mostly builds civilian ships and not that interested in export military vessels, unlike the French, Dutch or even the Swedes.
> 
> There's a more shady info about "26 frigates", that's quite a big figure and probably points to Parchim, Van Speijk and Fatahillah's replacement, this has always concerns me as the current situation imply that it have to a locally made/built as purely foreign purchases would cost a lot of time and money, we need to be able to build 1000 - 4000 tonne corvettes/frigates ASAP.
> 
> Our Naval capability need to be able to support Gunboat Diplomacy, but more in a way of naval supremacy (in the region), blockading the enemy's coastal strong points and providing naval fires to supports the Marine's landing.







Well back around 15 years ago there was a project " Korvet Nasional " a collaboration between PT.PAL & Fincantierri to build 80m Corvette based on Commandanti Class OPV but then idk about the continuation & i suppose the programme is death, idk.
Meanwhile;
Infographic on Iver Huitfeldt Class

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

barjo said:


> Usually the submarine tactics is more effective. Seat still dont move and let them come inside the weapons parameter, hit them hard then run to the island clutter



I do like submarine tactics, tho I would love to see some russian VLS type sub in our arsenal. Those russ sub arsenals surely look promising to detter. But regardless how good sub is, it still need aerial coverage. That brings us to iver as one of aerial cover options.



Marine Rouge said:


> Actually we need those fancy and big destroyer in rather large number to made a balance against our potential adversary at high seas and deter them. Gunboat diplomacy will be more meaningful and had effect using those fancy destroyer instead of those cretin Kapal tidak Cepat tanpa Rudal



Agree with destroyers, tho with current and last 10 years economic conditions I doubt we would have them anytime soon (I estimate at 2030 is the soonest we can afford it). The hold on additional Sigma purchase and the aim of Iver is a smart move. Couple of Iver and Battle ready corvets class, MRLF, subs, Parchim can make a decent size Naval battle group. I hate FFBNW, this make planning and combat readyness a headache. We shoulda aim to build 1 decent naval battle group that can be send to at least 1 hot spot. As for now I dont see it happening anytime soon. Getting our main designate naval group forces battle ready should be #1 priority. Iver purchased (if its ever happened) provide AAW for our navy group, this area I consider need to improve to have decent naval task/battle group force.

Oh btw KCR 60? The only thing I love about it is "Made in Indonesia"


----------



## Raduga

i wonder what's this mini submarine purpose for ?


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> I do like submarine tactics, tho I would love to see some russian VLS type sub in our arsenal. Those russ sub arsenals surely look promising to detter. But regardless how good sub is, it still need aerial coverage. That brings us to iver as one of aerial cover options.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with destroyers, tho with current and last 10 years economic conditions I doubt we would have them anytime soon (I estimate at 2030 is the soonest we can afford it). The hold on additional Sigma purchase and the aim of Iver is a smart move. Couple of Iver and Battle ready corvets class, MRLF, subs, Parchim can make a decent size Naval battle group. I hate FFBNW, this make planning and combat readyness a headache. We shoulda aim to build 1 decent naval battle group that can be send to at least 1 hot spot. As for now I dont see it happening anytime soon. Getting our main designate naval group forces battle ready should be #1 priority. Iver purchased (if its ever happened) provide AAW for our navy group, this area I consider need to improve to have decent naval task/battle group force.
> 
> Oh btw KCR 60? The only thing I love about it is "Made in Indonesia"







Credit to Fb page World Defense Zone
Well i suppose any ideas on acquisition of Russian subs are death long ago. MoD rejected the plan since 2010 and the odd is small that our future submarine plan won't involve South Korea. We are pretty much attached with them already. Besides you should check & read about South Korean KSS-III with batch I to use 6 VLS or Saab A26 plan with revolver VLS for tomahawk missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 569274
> 
> Well back around 15 years ago there was a project " Korvet Nasional " a collaboration between PT.PAL & Fincantierri to build 80m Corvette based on Commandanti Class OPV but then idk about the continuation & i suppose the programme is death, idk.
> Meanwhile;
> Infographic on Iver Huitfeldt Class
> View attachment 569275
> View attachment 569277
> View attachment 569278
> 
> View attachment 569274
> View attachment 569275
> View attachment 569277
> View attachment 569278


that modular STANFLEX VLS thing we should prioritize on TOT , iver are too bulky / short for its wide hull eh ? maybe we can ask odense to "elongate" it a little bit to around maybe 140-160 metres long , just my two cents of opinion


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> that modular STANFLEX VLS thing we should prioritize on TOT , iver are too bulky / short for its wide hull eh ? maybe we can ask odense to "elongate" it a little bit to around maybe 140-160 metres long , just my two cents of opinion


Well Odense builds the ships on basis of modular designs, you can add or cut the modules but the original design is ok enough. Maybe you should also check official page of Damen Schelde on crossover section, where they create 131 - 139 crossover designs


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 569274
> 
> Well back around 15 years ago there was a project " Korvet Nasional " a collaboration between PT.PAL & Fincantierri to build 80m Corvette based on Commandanti Class OPV but then idk about the continuation & i suppose the programme is death, idk.
> Meanwhile;
> Infographic on Iver Huitfeldt Class
> View attachment 569275
> View attachment 569277
> View attachment 569278
> 
> View attachment 569274
> View attachment 569275
> View attachment 569277
> View attachment 569278



Kornas eventually evolved into diponegoro class with the promised Local building on some blocks, but with the condition of PT PAL at the times is nighly impossible. Then come the Light frigates project, and came the Martadinata class with their sharing works. And if we compared , PT PAL and BPPT, and other shareholder within INHAN benefitted more with their South Korean counterparts instead of Damen. Thats made some people got irritated with the progress of our Transfer of tech and management times with Damen. South Korean bring more equal coorperation actually

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

Marine Rouge said:


> Kornas eventually evolved into diponegoro class with the promised Local building on some blocks, but with the condition of PT PAL at the times is nighly impossible. Then come the Light frigates project, and came the Martadinata class with their sharing works. And if we compared , PT PAL and BPPT, and other shareholder within INHAN benefitted more with their South Korean counterparts instead of Damen. Thats made some people got irritated with the progress of our Transfer of tech and management times with Damen. South Korean bring more equal coorperation actually



but last month south korea (specifically HHI) made Pinoy got disappointed with their false promise of their frigate specification


----------



## HellFireIndo

Gundala said:


> I do like submarine tactics, tho I would love to see some russian VLS type sub in our arsenal. Those russ sub arsenals surely look promising to detter. But regardless how good sub is, it still need aerial coverage. That brings us to iver as one of aerial cover options.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with destroyers, tho with current and last 10 years economic conditions I doubt we would have them anytime soon (I estimate at 2030 is the soonest we can afford it). The hold on additional Sigma purchase and the aim of Iver is a smart move. Couple of Iver and Battle ready corvets class, MRLF, subs, Parchim can make a decent size Naval battle group. I hate FFBNW, this make planning and combat readyness a headache. We shoulda aim to build 1 decent naval battle group that can be send to at least 1 hot spot. As for now I dont see it happening anytime soon. Getting our main designate naval group forces battle ready should be #1 priority. Iver purchased (if its ever happened) provide AAW for our navy group, this area I consider need to improve to have decent naval task/battle group force.
> 
> Oh btw KCR 60? The only thing I love about it is "Made in Indonesia"


The new South Korean KSS-III Submarine have K-VLS onboard if you are into that thing, South Korea have complete set of KSS-I (Chang Bogo/ U209 1400 ton), KSS-II (U214) and KSS-III (local made with AIP+VLS). Mind you that South Korea got missile and VLS technology from Russia, just google the Hyunmoo missile if you wanna see it yourself. That is why i think Indonesia picking South Korea for it's submarine fleets' modernization is a good move, the rest depends on our will and budget.

KCR platform have some potential, don't just see it's small size or that it's not a corvette, but that if they did able to do their job well or not. Last time i heard about them is the deal to MBDA to provide missiles (Exocet) and Terma's CMS for newer KCRs, so i think we could expect more improvement to the KCR platform (at least it's no longer Chinese jeroan). I propose KCR equipped with some cheap 30mm CIWS in place of main gun (or 57mm multipurpose whatever), Simbad RC and 4xNSM (or Exocet), it's probably the best option available for KCR.



Cromwell said:


> View attachment 569274
> 
> Well back around 15 years ago there was a project " Korvet Nasional " a collaboration between PT.PAL & Fincantierri to build 80m Corvette based on Commandanti Class OPV but then idk about the continuation & i suppose the programme is death, idk.
> Meanwhile;
> Infographic on Iver Huitfeldt Class
> View attachment 569275
> View attachment 569277
> View attachment 569278
> 
> View attachment 569274
> View attachment 569275
> View attachment 569277
> View attachment 569278


Replace the upper 76mm gun with 30mm CIWS, and the lower gun with bigger 127mm cannon, add TASS for better ASW capability, replace harpoon with NSM or any better western AShM, if possible keep the Mk41 and Mk56 as every other choices is simply out of question.

Also, revive the National Corvette program or at least get serious with the PKR/Frigate shit



Raduga said:


> but last month south korea (specifically HHI) made Pinoy got disappointed with their false promise of their frigate specification


We got LPD and Submarine deals from South Korea, we were not disappointed by them. The Pinoys asked more for less, that's why they got into such a problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

talking about iver , could our ship probably becomes like what proposed to royal navy ??


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> but last month south korea (specifically HHI) made Pinoy got disappointed with their false promise of their frigate specification


Sometimes i'm thinking myself maybe their project is already fishy from beginning but then Philippines itself has a habbit of making unrealistically small budget project with such a high expectation. I mean look at the 365 Millions US$ funding for 2 frigates yet they demand such high specs with all CAPTAS, VLS, etc and then recently the project which PT.DI hesitate to take, a proposal request to manufacture 6 NC-212i within 1 year completion, arms acquisition isn't like a vendor market, it takes time to get subsystems and engine from various suppliers and then build them into an aircraft so i suppose it's correct move by PT.DI to hesitate taking Philippines' order. 1 year for 6 NC-212i, we can't do what they request

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Cromwell said:


> Not possible. The KCR-60 platform is too small for that purpose unless limited range & smaller SHORAD system such as article i shared previously on Marlin WS 30mm & Mistral besides the whole purpose of KCR is for hit & run mission. You hit the larger enemy vessel with AshM missiles then speed up not to defend itself againts counterfire attacks.


Our KCR 60 has already had VSHORAD with its CIWS. For other protection against AShm its already use flare decoys.


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Sometimes i'm thinking myself maybe their project is already fishy from beginning but then Philippines itself has a habbit of making unrealistically small budget project with such a high expectation. I mean look at the 365 Millions US$ funding for 2 frigates yet they demand such high specs with all CAPTAS, VLS, etc and then recently the project which PT.DI hesitate to take, a proposal request to manufacture 6 NC-212i within 1 year completion, arms acquisition isn't like a vendor market, it takes time to get subsystems and engine from various suppliers and then build them into an aircraft so i suppose it's correct move by PT.DI to hesitate taking Philippines' order. 1 year for 6 NC-212i, we can't do what they request



what about our PKR ? i dont see any stern opening under the helipad for deploying CAPTAS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Cromwell said:


> Sometimes i'm thinking myself maybe their project is already fishy from beginning but then Philippines itself has a habbit of making unrealistically small budget project with such a high expectation. I mean look at the 365 Millions US$ funding for 2 frigates yet they demand such high specs with all CAPTAS, VLS, etc and then recently the project which PT.DI hesitate to take, a proposal request to manufacture 6 NC-212i within 1 year completion, arms acquisition isn't like a vendor market, it takes time to get subsystems and engine from various suppliers and then build them into an aircraft so i suppose it's correct move by PT.DI to hesitate taking Philippines' order. 1 year for 6 NC-212i, we can't do what they request


Normally it takes 3 to 4 years, due to wait the engines and parts from the third party.


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> what about our PKR ? i dont see any stern opening under the helipad for deploying CAPTAS


Well while Philippines defense forums debating themselves on not getting TACTICOS CMS or VLS in the end we have them right ?

https://www.janes.com/article/87175...-iver-huitfeldt-class-for-frigate-acquisition

Well this article didn't say " We take interest on Iver " but " a variant of Iver " so let's see



HellFireIndo said:


> The new South Korean KSS-III Submarine have K-VLS onboard if you are into that thing, South Korea have complete set of KSS-I (Chang Bogo/ U209 1400 ton), KSS-II (U214) and KSS-III (local made with AIP+VLS). Mind you that South Korea got missile and VLS technology from Russia, just google the Hyunmoo missile if you wanna see it yourself. That is why i think Indonesia picking South Korea for it's submarine fleets' modernization is a good move, the rest depends on our will and budget.
> 
> KCR platform have some potential, don't just see it's small size or that it's not a corvette, but that if they did able to do their job well or not. Last time i heard about them is the deal to MBDA to provide missiles (Exocet) and Terma's CMS for newer KCRs, so i think we could expect more improvement to the KCR platform (at least it's no longer Chinese jeroan). I propose KCR equipped with some cheap 30mm CIWS in place of main gun (or 57mm multipurpose whatever), Simbad RC and 4xNSM (or Exocet), it's probably the best option available for KCR.
> 
> 
> Replace the upper 76mm gun with 30mm CIWS, and the lower gun with bigger 127mm cannon, add TASS for better ASW capability, replace harpoon with NSM or any better western AShM, if possible keep the Mk41 and Mk56 as every other choices is simply out of question.
> 
> Also, revive the National Corvette program or at least get serious with the PKR/Frigate shit
> 
> 
> We got LPD and Submarine deals from South Korea, we were not disappointed by them. The Pinoys asked more for less, that's why they got into such a problem.


Oh well such an interesting modifications if what you wish for actually happens in future but idk, i mean what's the future of Van Speijk replacement projects, still blurry to me.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Cromwell said:


> Well while Philippines defense forums debating themselves on not getting TACTICOS CMS or VLS in the end we have them right ?
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/87175...-iver-huitfeldt-class-for-frigate-acquisition
> 
> Well this article didn't say " We take interest on Iver " but " a variant of Iver " so let's see



Yup a variant of iver, not exactly the same due to different ordnance.


----------



## Raduga

HellFireIndo said:


> The new South Korean KSS-III Submarine have K-VLS onboard if you are into that thing, South Korea have complete set of KSS-I (Chang Bogo/ U209 1400 ton), KSS-II (U214) and KSS-III (local made with AIP+VLS). Mind you that South Korea got missile and VLS technology from Russia, just google the Hyunmoo missile if you wanna see it yourself. That is why i think Indonesia picking South Korea for it's submarine fleets' modernization is a good move, the rest depends on our will and budget.
> 
> KCR platform have some potential, don't just see it's small size or that it's not a corvette, but that if they did able to do their job well or not. Last time i heard about them is the deal to MBDA to provide missiles (Exocet) and Terma's CMS for newer KCRs, so i think we could expect more improvement to the KCR platform (at least it's no longer Chinese jeroan). I propose KCR equipped with some cheap 30mm CIWS in place of main gun (or 57mm multipurpose whatever), Simbad RC and 4xNSM (or Exocet), it's probably the best option available for KCR.
> 
> 
> Replace the upper 76mm gun with 30mm CIWS, and the lower gun with bigger 127mm cannon, add TASS for better ASW capability, replace harpoon with NSM or any better western AShM, if possible keep the Mk41 and Mk56 as every other choices is simply out of question.
> 
> Also, revive the National Corvette program or at least get serious with the PKR/Frigate shit
> 
> 
> We got LPD and Submarine deals from South Korea, we were not disappointed by them. The Pinoys asked more for less, that's why they got into such a problem.



type 214 ? probably , KSS-III (alias dosan ahn chang ho) ? i don't think so , they rather too expensive around 900$ million , why not swedish A26 ? its around 400$ million , kinda fit for our price


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Cromwell said:


> Well while Philippines defense forums debating themselves on not getting TACTICOS CMS or VLS in the end we have them right ?
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/87175...-iver-huitfeldt-class-for-frigate-acquisition
> 
> Well this article didn't say " We take interest on Iver " but " a variant of Iver " so let's see
> 
> 
> Oh well such an interesting modifications if what you wish for actually happens in future but idk, i mean what's the future of Van Speijk replacement projects, still blurry to me.



Van Speijk actually has armament like ordinary corvettes nowadays, thus I will not surprised if van speijk to be replace with corvettes.

While for real fregat is not for Van Speijk replacement, but for the new capability ship class viz AAW fregat forwhich our Van Speijk have limited ability on it.


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> type 214 ? probably , KSS-III (alias dosan ahn chang ho) ? i don't think so , they rather too expensive around 900$ million , why not swedish A26 ? its around 400$ million , kinda fit for our price


We already invest in billions for Type-209 dockyards in PT.PAL so we can get to locally assemble and finally manufacture them, training & exercise for Type-209 which cost money also simulator from Rheimetall for Type-209 which also cost money so diversifying outside existing Type-209 Class is ill advised for now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> type 214 ? probably , KSS-III (alias dosan ahn chang ho) ? i don't think so , they rather too expensive around 900$ million , why not swedish A26 ? its around 400$ million , kinda fit for our price


Swedish subs doesn't see that much export experience, while the German U214 is literally among the most popular export Submarine model today, probably along with the Kilo-class, so getting U214 make more sense for us if we are getting another submarine model, as again U214 is literally the successor of U209 (Chang Bogo is an improved U209, and Nagapasa-class is an improved Chang Bogo), U214 is the best deal among it's peer if we are talking specifically about TNI AL's needs. South Korea already _khatam _about all of this Submarine things, that's why they are getting complete line of U209 (basic modern sub), U214 (AIP), and KSS-III (AIP+VLS), we could build a formidable Submarine fleet in the region by just copying them in this regard tbh.

Also, if you are curious about my keen interest in South Korean Naval products, here some videos, make some coffee, sit and enjoy watching :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> We already invest in billions for Type-209 dockyards in PT.PAL so we can get to locally assemble and finally manufacture them, training & exercise for Type-209 which cost money also simulator from Rheimetall for Type-209 which also cost money so diversifying outside existing Type-209 Class is ill advised for now
> View attachment 569284


understandable


----------



## Gundala

HellFireIndo said:


> The new South Korean KSS-III Submarine have K-VLS onboard if you are into that thing, South Korea have complete set of KSS-I (Chang Bogo/ U209 1400 ton), KSS-II (U214) and KSS-III (local made with AIP+VLS). Mind you that South Korea got missile and VLS technology from Russia, just google the Hyunmoo missile if you wanna see it yourself. That is why i think Indonesia picking South Korea for it's submarine fleets' modernization is a good move, the rest depends on our will and budget.
> 
> KCR platform have some potential, don't just see it's small size or that it's not a corvette, but that if they did able to do their job well or not. Last time i heard about them is the deal to MBDA to provide missiles (Exocet) and Terma's CMS for newer KCRs, so i think we could expect more improvement to the KCR platform (at least it's no longer Chinese jeroan). I propose KCR equipped with some cheap 30mm CIWS in place of main gun (or 57mm multipurpose whatever), Simbad RC and 4xNSM (or Exocet), it's probably the best option available for KCR.



Oh wow, I know about SAM/S350 they work with Russia. Surely didnt know about Hyunmoo until now. Thank you for bringing it up. Im down to whoever can benefit us on technology transfer, even with Israel. But yea, we probably need KSS-III tonage type with VLS+AIP locally build. 

KCR do have some potential, but the current design and condition it kinda stuck being "not that fast" boat with missile capability. Endurance comes in as problem as well. Tho I do agree by replacing main gun witn CIWS for its own air protection and others. As far as Chinese Jeroan, well Navy is famous for its jeroan variants. I cant recall how many type of CMS we have. They seem to have issues on being constant on what they want, what they using and how the gonna use it. In this area Air Force is in better shape.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> but last month south korea (specifically HHI) made Pinoy got disappointed with their false promise of their frigate specification



Pinoy deserved it, their procurement programme is not honest too since the beginning. They kinda wanna to milking their partner dry, but instead got cheated back (well Korean is known for being cunning and shrewd in business) and Indonesian people and businessman (especially our top notch negotiator and business people) is a more shrewder and like an old fox compared to Korean , calm but full of surprise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 569274
> 
> Well back around 15 years ago there was a project " Korvet Nasional " a collaboration between PT.PAL & Fincantierri to build 80m Corvette based on Commandanti Class OPV but then idk about the continuation & i suppose the programme is death, idk.
> Meanwhile;
> Infographic on Iver Huitfeldt Class
> View attachment 569275
> View attachment 569277
> View attachment 569278
> 
> View attachment 569274
> View attachment 569275
> View attachment 569277
> View attachment 569278


Kornas cooperation with Orizonte sistem navali, ficantieri join company. Its building design called mosaic, the offer is to build mosaic 1.7.... I agree with sis marine rouge. Somebody should kick that VOC boat maker in the ***
What is so called modular ship building is..
Some one do it vertically and other do it horisontally... Someone should figure out and shoot the marketing guy right away from beggining, we are being tricked

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

barjo said:


> Kornas cooperation with Orizonte sistem navali, ficantieri join company. Its building design called mosaic, the offer is to build mosaic 1.7.... I agree with sis marine rouge. Somebody should kick that VOC boat maker in the ***
> What is so called modular ship building is..
> Some one do it vertically and other do it horisontally... Someone should figure out and shoot the marketing guy right away from beggining, we are being tricked



what about turk ada class (MILGEM) , that thing was also a very capable corvette ? i still remember like in 2011 there was a rumour about procurement of ada class wandering around the net , i believe they would also give us a decent TOT and Cooperation , and now the news is pretty much unheard


----------



## Cromwell

barjo said:


> Kornas cooperation with Orizonte sistem navali, ficantieri join company. Its building design called mosaic, the offer is to build mosaic 1.7.... I agree with sis marine rouge. Somebody should kick that VOC boat maker in the ***
> What is so called modular ship building is..
> Some one do it vertically and other do it horisontally... Someone should figure out and shoot the marketing guy right away from beggining, we are being tricked


Well since you mentioned MOSAIC family ships i searched Orizonte naval system and i found MOSAIC 1.5, 1.7, and even larger 2.0, 2.2, 2.4. Seems decent enough for me as a corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Cromwell said:


> Well since you mentioned MOSAIC family ships i searched Orizonte naval system and i found MOSAIC 1.5, 1.7, and even larger 2.0, 2.2, 2.4. Seems decent enough for me as a corvette
> View attachment 569381
> View attachment 569380
> View attachment 569381
> 
> 
> View attachment 569380



The place for main gun and VLS are exactly the same as our CG's Tanjung Datu ship and also same as our PT PAL's OPV design.

Thus no need to cooperate with Orizonte or Damen any more...


----------



## barjo

Raduga said:


> what about turk ada class (MILGEM) , that thing was also a very capable corvette ? i still remember like in 2011 there was a rumour about procurement of ada class wandering around the net , i believe they would also give us a decent TOT and Cooperation , and now the news is pretty much unheard


Milgem is good one, the radar is good same as 10514 Smart S MK II, (kok ngasih namanya kaya gitu ya, misuh kalau dibaca kecepeten) and the sensor apperently better than us. For the ship building style they much like to copy germany in this case MEKO design with some US litoral combat ship flavour



Cromwell said:


> Well since you mentioned MOSAIC family ships i searched Orizonte naval system and i found MOSAIC 1.5, 1.7, and even larger 2.0, 2.2, 2.4. Seems decent enough for me as a corvette
> View attachment 569381
> View attachment 569380
> View attachment 569381
> 
> 
> View attachment 569380


Yes the design good enough and the size already design froom the begining to be up size (CMIIW) damen nyaris bangkrut kalau nga dapat proyek dri kita dulu. And why they use different design for us and maroko. Maroko upsize still use 13 meter wide design but for us use 14 m. For me there are may be flaws is some design so suddenly they need to add 1 m more, but it just me... I dont know since the beggining did they have the design for 10514 or not


----------



## Cromwell

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> The place for main gun and VLS are exactly the same as our CG's Tanjung Datu ship and also same as our PT PAL's OPV design.
> 
> Thus no need to cooperate with Orizonte or Damen any more...


I think you should add another forgotten factor in your calculation. Fee, some say, not me, others say you won't get a prime contract without fee which satisfies everyone. Using local Terafulk design, well, let's see if there's fee on it. Besides a corvette with complex subsystems like sensors, radars, armaments and CMS to integrate them all remains beyond our grasp yet. Our capabillity isn't that far yet, the level of participation in 2 PKR was only 4%, we barely involved and management was under direct Dutch supervision. You overestimated our capabillity, OPV is basic however corvette with ASuW, limited AAW & ASW capabillities are still beyond our grasps. 



barjo said:


> Milgem is good one, the radar is good same as 10514 Smart S MK II, (kok ngasih namanya kaya gitu ya, misuh kalau dibaca kecepeten) and the sensor apperently better than us. For the ship building style they much like to copy germany in this case MEKO design with some US litoral combat ship flavour
> 
> 
> Yes the design good enough and the size already design froom the begining to be up size (CMIIW) damen nyaris bangkrut kalau nga dapat proyek dri kita dulu. And why they use different design for us and maroko. Maroko upsize still use 13 meter wide design but for us use 14 m. For me there are may be flaws is some design so suddenly they need to add 1 m more, but it just me... I dont know since the beggining did they have the design for 10514 or not


Yup SIGMA 9113 contracts saved the shipyard from bankruptcy. Ever since they won the contract for 4 corvettes from us, Damen Schelde brand got lifted up in international naval shipyard vendors.


----------



## Cromwell

B. JAKARTA 2725
Classified By: Pol/C Joseph Legend Novak, reasons 1.4 (b+d).
1. (C) SUMMARY: U.S. Air Force Deputy U/S Lemkin told the
Indonesian DefMin on February 15 that the U.S. was prepared
to help Indonesia develop its air capabilities by broadening
bilateral cooperation through sales and upgrades of F-16s and
further training and exercise opportunities. Sudarsono said
he would review the ideas. He acknowledged the quality and
cost-effectiveness of U.S. equipment, but noted tight
budgetary priorities and said airlift would take priority
over fighters. END SUMMARY.
BUILDING CAPABILITIES
2. (C) In their February 15 meeting, Deputy Under Secretary
Bruce Lemkin told Defense Minister Juwono Sudarsono that the
purpose of his visit was to present a wide range of medium-
and long-term cooperation opportunities with the Indonesian
Air Force. His visit had strong interagency support in
Washington. The United States was interested in working with
Indonesia as a partner to help Indonesia meet its defense
requirements and to build a strong bilateral relationship.
Indonesian needs seemed to include assistance combating
piracy and illegal commercial activities, etc., and
assistance building capabilities in humanitarian assistance
and disaster relief. Interoperability was an added benefit
which would flow from cooperation.
3. (C) Continuing, Lemkin noted that U.S. equipment was
superior to that of other suppliers in quality and in the
support and maintenance packages that ensured sustainability
over many years. Since the lifting of sanctions two years
ago, the USG had helped Indonesia recover F-16 engines from
Singapore and obtain C-130 spare parts from Australia, to
name two examples, and had allocated $16 million in Foreign
Military Financing (FMF) assistance to provide for a program
of depot maintenance.
EQUIPMENT RECOMMENDATIONS: F-16, C-130, AT-6
4. (C) Lemkin discussed several U.S. products, including:
-- F-16s: purchase of new models would give Indonesia the
same model that the United States used to protect its own
security, while mid-life upgrades of older Indonesian F-16s
could augment that capability in the medium term at reduced
cost; the F-16s would place Indonesia in line to acquire the
Joint-Strike Fighter in the future. (Reftels detail the F-16
deals under consideration.)
-- Airlift: the C-130J offered state-of-the-art
civil-military use and was proving to be extremely popular,
with orders from at least 30 countries, including some which
had not previously purchased U.S. equipment. It would
therefore offer economies of scale in pricing and servicing.
The C-27J was also available for joint cargo use.
-- AT-6: A central component of USAF and USN fleets, the
turboprop could replace Indonesia's grounded U.S.-made OV-10
light-attack fleet to enhance national air sovereignty and
perform search-and-rescue missions; U.S. and allies' orders
totaled over 1000, and the plane would be supported until at
least 2050.
TRAINING, EXCHANGE, EXERCISE OPPORTUNITIES
5. (C) Lemkin noted that Indonesia planned to participate in
the Global Hawk Capabilities Forum in Honolulu, Hawaii, in
April 2008, which would analyze information provided from
actual Global Hawk flights. Other training, exchange and
exercise opportunities which Lemkin outlined included:
JAKARTA 00000325 002 OF 003
-- Air Operations Center Development, through education,
training and systems;
-- exchange of students to respective air war colleges, Air
Command and Staff College and Squadron Officer School;
-- Aviation Leadership Program (one student pilot in training
in 2008, one to be offered in 2009);
-- USAF Academy (TNI AF had been invited to send candidates
in 2008, 2009);
-- USAF Military Personnel Exchange Program (a C-130
maintenance officer in 2010, possible C-130 pilot exchange in
2013);
-- bilateral exercises (COPE INDUSA), one per year; and,
-- bi-annual Pacific Airlift Rally (which Indonesia hosted in
August 2007).
The long-term go

https://wikileaks.org/plusd/cables/...LhemtSbqg-EfEJVfaEy1z4VoC70nlTh0ALWMCqpa7kxzU

A decade old Wikileaks paper from 2008/2009 on Indonesia; certain interesting points to see such as future Indonesia position in line for Joint Strike Fighter aka F-35 acquisition and future participation in Exercise Red Flag

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> B. JAKARTA 2725
> Classified By: Pol/C Joseph Legend Novak, reasons 1.4 (b+d).
> 1. (C) SUMMARY: U.S. Air Force Deputy U/S Lemkin told the
> Indonesian DefMin on February 15 that the U.S. was prepared
> to help Indonesia develop its air capabilities by broadening
> bilateral cooperation through sales and upgrades of F-16s and
> further training and exercise opportunities. Sudarsono said
> he would review the ideas. He acknowledged the quality and
> cost-effectiveness of U.S. equipment, but noted tight
> budgetary priorities and said airlift would take priority
> over fighters. END SUMMARY.
> BUILDING CAPABILITIES
> 2. (C) In their February 15 meeting, Deputy Under Secretary
> Bruce Lemkin told Defense Minister Juwono Sudarsono that the
> purpose of his visit was to present a wide range of medium-
> and long-term cooperation opportunities with the Indonesian
> Air Force. His visit had strong interagency support in
> Washington. The United States was interested in working with
> Indonesia as a partner to help Indonesia meet its defense
> requirements and to build a strong bilateral relationship.
> Indonesian needs seemed to include assistance combating
> piracy and illegal commercial activities, etc., and
> assistance building capabilities in humanitarian assistance
> and disaster relief. Interoperability was an added benefit
> which would flow from cooperation.
> 3. (C) Continuing, Lemkin noted that U.S. equipment was
> superior to that of other suppliers in quality and in the
> support and maintenance packages that ensured sustainability
> over many years. Since the lifting of sanctions two years
> ago, the USG had helped Indonesia recover F-16 engines from
> Singapore and obtain C-130 spare parts from Australia, to
> name two examples, and had allocated $16 million in Foreign
> Military Financing (FMF) assistance to provide for a program
> of depot maintenance.
> EQUIPMENT RECOMMENDATIONS: F-16, C-130, AT-6
> 4. (C) Lemkin discussed several U.S. products, including:
> -- F-16s: purchase of new models would give Indonesia the
> same model that the United States used to protect its own
> security, while mid-life upgrades of older Indonesian F-16s
> could augment that capability in the medium term at reduced
> cost; the F-16s would place Indonesia in line to acquire the
> Joint-Strike Fighter in the future. (Reftels detail the F-16
> deals under consideration.)
> -- Airlift: the C-130J offered state-of-the-art
> civil-military use and was proving to be extremely popular,
> with orders from at least 30 countries, including some which
> had not previously purchased U.S. equipment. It would
> therefore offer economies of scale in pricing and servicing.
> The C-27J was also available for joint cargo use.
> -- AT-6: A central component of USAF and USN fleets, the
> turboprop could replace Indonesia's grounded U.S.-made OV-10
> light-attack fleet to enhance national air sovereignty and
> perform search-and-rescue missions; U.S. and allies' orders
> totaled over 1000, and the plane would be supported until at
> least 2050.
> TRAINING, EXCHANGE, EXERCISE OPPORTUNITIES
> 5. (C) Lemkin noted that Indonesia planned to participate in
> the Global Hawk Capabilities Forum in Honolulu, Hawaii, in
> April 2008, which would analyze information provided from
> actual Global Hawk flights. Other training, exchange and
> exercise opportunities which Lemkin outlined included:
> JAKARTA 00000325 002 OF 003
> -- Air Operations Center Development, through education,
> training and systems;
> -- exchange of students to respective air war colleges, Air
> Command and Staff College and Squadron Officer School;
> -- Aviation Leadership Program (one student pilot in training
> in 2008, one to be offered in 2009);
> -- USAF Academy (TNI AF had been invited to send candidates
> in 2008, 2009);
> -- USAF Military Personnel Exchange Program (a C-130
> maintenance officer in 2010, possible C-130 pilot exchange in
> 2013);
> -- bilateral exercises (COPE INDUSA), one per year; and,
> -- bi-annual Pacific Airlift Rally (which Indonesia hosted in
> August 2007).
> The long-term go
> 
> https://wikileaks.org/plusd/cables/...LhemtSbqg-EfEJVfaEy1z4VoC70nlTh0ALWMCqpa7kxzU
> 
> A decade old Wikileaks paper from 2008/2009 on Indonesia; certain interesting points to see such as future Indonesia position in line for Joint Strike Fighter aka F-35 acquisition and future participation in Exercise Red Flag



chance are very slim


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> chance are very slim



No, they still urge us to increase our defense spending and joint their several strategic partnership programme


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> B. JAKARTA 2725
> Classified By: Pol/C Joseph Legend Novak, reasons 1.4 (b+d).
> 1. (C) SUMMARY: U.S. Air Force Deputy U/S Lemkin told the
> Indonesian DefMin on February 15 that the U.S. was prepared
> to help Indonesia develop its air capabilities by broadening
> bilateral cooperation through sales and upgrades of F-16s and
> further training and exercise opportunities. Sudarsono said
> he would review the ideas. He acknowledged the quality and
> cost-effectiveness of U.S. equipment, but noted tight
> budgetary priorities and said airlift would take priority
> over fighters. END SUMMARY.
> BUILDING CAPABILITIES
> 2. (C) In their February 15 meeting, Deputy Under Secretary
> Bruce Lemkin told Defense Minister Juwono Sudarsono that the
> purpose of his visit was to present a wide range of medium-
> and long-term cooperation opportunities with the Indonesian
> Air Force. His visit had strong interagency support in
> Washington. The United States was interested in working with
> Indonesia as a partner to help Indonesia meet its defense
> requirements and to build a strong bilateral relationship.
> Indonesian needs seemed to include assistance combating
> piracy and illegal commercial activities, etc., and
> assistance building capabilities in humanitarian assistance
> and disaster relief. Interoperability was an added benefit
> which would flow from cooperation.
> 3. (C) Continuing, Lemkin noted that U.S. equipment was
> superior to that of other suppliers in quality and in the
> support and maintenance packages that ensured sustainability
> over many years. Since the lifting of sanctions two years
> ago, the USG had helped Indonesia recover F-16 engines from
> Singapore and obtain C-130 spare parts from Australia, to
> name two examples, and had allocated $16 million in Foreign
> Military Financing (FMF) assistance to provide for a program
> of depot maintenance.
> EQUIPMENT RECOMMENDATIONS: F-16, C-130, AT-6
> 4. (C) Lemkin discussed several U.S. products, including:
> -- F-16s: purchase of new models would give Indonesia the
> same model that the United States used to protect its own
> security, while mid-life upgrades of older Indonesian F-16s
> could augment that capability in the medium term at reduced
> cost; the F-16s would place Indonesia in line to acquire the
> Joint-Strike Fighter in the future. (Reftels detail the F-16
> deals under consideration.)
> -- Airlift: the C-130J offered state-of-the-art
> civil-military use and was proving to be extremely popular,
> with orders from at least 30 countries, including some which
> had not previously purchased U.S. equipment. It would
> therefore offer economies of scale in pricing and servicing.
> The C-27J was also available for joint cargo use.
> -- AT-6: A central component of USAF and USN fleets, the
> turboprop could replace Indonesia's grounded U.S.-made OV-10
> light-attack fleet to enhance national air sovereignty and
> perform search-and-rescue missions; U.S. and allies' orders
> totaled over 1000, and the plane would be supported until at
> least 2050.
> TRAINING, EXCHANGE, EXERCISE OPPORTUNITIES
> 5. (C) Lemkin noted that Indonesia planned to participate in
> the Global Hawk Capabilities Forum in Honolulu, Hawaii, in
> April 2008, which would analyze information provided from
> actual Global Hawk flights. Other training, exchange and
> exercise opportunities which Lemkin outlined included:
> JAKARTA 00000325 002 OF 003
> -- Air Operations Center Development, through education,
> training and systems;
> -- exchange of students to respective air war colleges, Air
> Command and Staff College and Squadron Officer School;
> -- Aviation Leadership Program (one student pilot in training
> in 2008, one to be offered in 2009);
> -- USAF Academy (TNI AF had been invited to send candidates
> in 2008, 2009);
> -- USAF Military Personnel Exchange Program (a C-130
> maintenance officer in 2010, possible C-130 pilot exchange in
> 2013);
> -- bilateral exercises (COPE INDUSA), one per year; and,
> -- bi-annual Pacific Airlift Rally (which Indonesia hosted in
> August 2007).
> The long-term go
> 
> https://wikileaks.org/plusd/cables/...LhemtSbqg-EfEJVfaEy1z4VoC70nlTh0ALWMCqpa7kxzU
> 
> A decade old Wikileaks paper from 2008/2009 on Indonesia; certain interesting points to see such as future Indonesia position in line for Joint Strike Fighter aka F-35 acquisition and future participation in Exercise Red Flag


F-16V is probably the best deal in the long run, especially if it could help the KFX/IFX program, US' support in technology and diplomatic backing is the key to ensure it's success. My concern is the recent Bulgarian Viper deal, the cost and the sudden change in the delivered products is outrageous, let's just hope that being in Asia-Pacific could help us getting a better deal from the US. For F-35, i don't know, if they could fix the issues by 2035 and offered full support of it's operation and to update our datalink, maybe we should consider making a serious deal if Lockheed Martin and US Government did offer F-35 to us in the future, to complement the F-16 and KFX/IFX.


----------



## sEoulman556

Marine Rouge said:


> Video bagus soal pembuatan kapal selam need our South Korean brother member here @sEoulman556



I very much appreciate your thoughtfulness in tagging me but I don't plan on participating on PDF a lot due to time commitments from my job and social life. I could respond to short questions but I won't be able to reply immediately. Terima kasih!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> chance are very slim


Well eventually F-35 is meant to replace F-16, F/A-18 & A-10 so as F-16 user we have opportunity to operate F-35 in future, not currently but in future, a decade or even 2 decades from now.



HellFireIndo said:


> F-16V is probably the best deal in the long run, especially if it could help the KFX/IFX program, US' support in technology and diplomatic backing is the key to ensure it's success. My concern is the recent Bulgarian Viper deal, the cost and the sudden change in the delivered products is outrageous, let's just hope that being in Asia-Pacific could help us getting a better deal from the US. For F-35, i don't know, if they could fix the issues by 2035 and offered full support of it's operation and to update our datalink, maybe we should consider making a serious deal if Lockheed Martin and US Government did offer F-35 to us in the future, to complement the F-16 and KFX/IFX.


Well if not F-16V probably F-16 MLU from AMARC 309th maintenance service Arizona just like 24 F-16 C/D from Peace Bima Sena II 2012. You can check the whole 54 pages in f-16.net ( US storage section ) on relatively not too old & decent enough Block 25, Block 30 and even occasionally Block 40

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Offset from 1986 Peace Bima Sena I to backthen IPTN. Airframe components of F-16 IPTN manufactured.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

Since the Iver still hot stuff
I found an old pict in my folder, is the first time Iver build back years ago.. Considered don't be confuse with the title, because of the reuse some weapons from previous ship (corvette Niels Juel) they still called as corvette but in the second page they refers it as new class of frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

barjo said:


> Since the Iver still hot stuff
> I found an old pict in my folder, is the first time Iver build back years ago.. Considered don't be confuse with the title, because of the reuse some weapons from previous ship (corvette Niels Juel) they still called as corvette but in the second page they refers it as new class of frigate


I wonder myself how back in 2012 we got ourself in such a bad contract with Damen Schelde. I mean look, the scope of work were just 4%, what do we learn by 4% ? Our involvement was simply on labour force, no further. Project managements, supervisions were all handled by direct Dutch supervisors and rumour spoke that our naval engineers were given only lectures and seminar like class instead of " learning by doing " the way South Korean provided us. I'm sceptical that we could build ALONE combatant surface vessel beyond OPV, OPV is a basic however when it comes to corvette with all complex subsystems and to integrate them all coherent under 1 platform, we're still far away from that capabillity. That contract with Damen Schelde years ago worth investigated and questionable to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Cromwell said:


> I wonder myself how back in 2012 we got ourself in such a bad contract with Damen Schelde. I mean look, the scope of work were just 4%, what do we learn by 4% ? Our involvement was simply on labour force, no further. Project managements, supervisions were all handled by direct Dutch supervisors and rumour spoke that our naval engineers were given only lectures and seminar like class instead of " learning by doing " the way South Korean provided us. I'm sceptical that we could build ALONE combatant surface vessel beyond OPV, OPV is a basic however when it comes to corvette with all complex subsystems and to integrate them all coherent under 1 platform, we're still far away from that capabillity. That contract with Damen Schelde years ago worth investigated and questionable to me.


Thats involve some high ranking dudes....., i dunno exactly how to explain, maybe some other members have the knowledge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> I wonder myself how back in 2012 we got ourself in such a bad contract with Damen Schelde. I mean look, the scope of work were just 4%, what do we learn by 4% ? Our involvement was simply on labour force, no further. Project managements, supervisions were all handled by direct Dutch supervisors and rumour spoke that our naval engineers were given only lectures and seminar like class instead of " learning by doing " the way South Korean provided us. I'm sceptical that we could build ALONE combatant surface vessel beyond OPV, OPV is a basic however when it comes to corvette with all complex subsystems and to integrate them all coherent under 1 platform, we're still far away from that capabillity. That contract with Damen Schelde years ago worth investigated and questionable to me.



I would not dwelve too much, look at AW101 issue, still hold not much progress till now. Meanwhile we are badmouthing the Korean but overlook the PKR issues, eventhough we already capable to build LPD after learning from South Korean and even compete against them at International bidding contest fairly. I am support for coorperation with the Korean and US


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> I would not dwelve too much, look at AW101 issue, still hold not much progress till now. Meanwhile we are badmouthing the Korean but overlook the PKR issues, eventhough we already capable to build LPD after learning from South Korean and even compete against them at International bidding contest fairly. I am support for coorperation with the Korean and US


But atleast we can affoid total brain wash here sis, all the fans boy from FB, and others military fans blog atleast have some education, not just talking false number of hardware, buying spree, or just be a blind fans of something and worst a troll wanna be, without knowing anything behind them


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Cromwell said:


> I wonder myself how back in 2012 we got ourself in such a bad contract with Damen Schelde. I mean look, the scope of work were just 4%, what do we learn by 4% ? Our involvement was simply on labour force, no further. Project managements, supervisions were all handled by direct Dutch supervisors and rumour spoke that our naval engineers were given only lectures and seminar like class instead of " learning by doing " the way South Korean provided us. I'm sceptical that we could build ALONE combatant surface vessel beyond OPV, OPV is a basic however when it comes to corvette with all complex subsystems and to integrate them all coherent under 1 platform, we're still far away from that capabillity. That contract with Damen Schelde years ago worth investigated and questionable to me.


In case of not learning by doing, isn't it the same with the submarine project.


----------



## Cromwell

Kucing itu imut said:


> In case of not learning by doing, isn't it the same with the submarine project.


In case " same with the submarine ". Our naval engineers & technicians in South Korea were involved in the design & management systems outside attending classes since this is the 1st time we study submarine manufacturing process. As speaking of South Korean, don't get entirely " blinded " by submarine, you forget about LPD. Though there's an unsettling rumour of our submarines, not about ToT process however something else which i won't say here because i'm still unsure and if it's proven then too embarassing to publish here.


----------



## umigami

@Cromwell is it about their performance?
Is it that bad?


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> @Cromwell is it about their performance?
> Is it that bad?


No, something else which i hope isn't true


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> No, something else which i hope isn't true



Something to do with "corruption" ? Or about the loan ?


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> Something to do with "corruption" ? Or about the loan ?


Something i'd rather keep for myself untill it's proven otherwise. Your speculations could be true, but that's not the issue i meant.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Raduga said:


> Something to do with "corruption" ? Or about the loan ?





umigami said:


> @Cromwell is it about their performance?
> Is it that bad?



Please do not mancing2, let Cromwell keep it for his self.



Cromwell said:


> Besides a corvette with complex subsystems like sensors, radars, armaments and CMS to integrate them all remains beyond our grasp yet. Our capabillity isn't that far yet, the level of participation in 2 PKR was only 4%, we barely involved and management was under direct Dutch supervision. You overestimated our capabillity, OPV is basic however corvette with ASuW, limited AAW & ASW capabillities are still beyond our grasps.



Ehem, really?

Our PT PAL is already has experience for the installment of :
Surveillance radar (PKR, KCR, Malahayati class)
Sonar (one of our Diponegoro class)
CMS (Malahayati class, KCR and may be PKR)
Primary Naval gun (PKR, KCR)
Secondary Naval gun (PKR, KCR)
Targeting radar (KCR)
AShM launcher (KCR, PKR, Malahayati class)
Torpedo launcher (PKR)
VLS canister (PKR)
All kind of cabels connected and integrated to radar, armament, CMS (KCR) and power source. 

If they are combined together could form one integrated system in a new corvette.

Thus please do not underestimate our capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Please do not mancing2, let Cromwell keep it for his self.
> 
> 
> 
> Ehem, really?
> 
> Our PT PAL is already has experience for the installment of :
> Surveillance radar (PKR, KCR, Malahayati class)
> Sonar (one of our Diponegoro class)
> CMS (Malahayati class, KCR and may be PKR)
> Primary Naval gun (PKR, KCR)
> Secondary Naval gun (PKR, KCR)
> Targeting radar (KCR)
> AShM launcher (KCR, PKR, Malahayati class)
> Torpedo launcher (PKR)
> VLS canister (PKR)
> All kind of cabels connected and integrated to radar, armament, CMS (KCR) and power source.
> 
> If they are combined together could form one integrated system in a new corvette.
> 
> Thus please do not underestimate our capability.


i think the only perfect example was KCR only , its completely our design (still hate that hideous gigantic radar mast though) , and KCR also already installed with custom sensor and CMS , the transition from the current chinese targeting system , CMS , and radar into Terma C Series packet was actually a good move

its just a matter of current regime/government "will" wanting to actually improve our industrial defence capabilty or not

batam palindo marine kn tanjung datu could actually be our frigate platform

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

When somebody put air condition in a car then he made the car LOL


----------



## 182

*ARMADA JAYA 2019*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

182 said:


> *ARMADA JAYA 2019*


This is the key to Indonesia's true power, PKRs looking good outside the controversies. About the Marines, should we really standardize all of their heavy equipment to Russian? BMP-3F and BT-3F tandem looking good and ease the logistics as they are of pretty much the same chassis anyway, hoarding hundreds of them is the to-go plan if we are not going to get sanctioned for it. LCAC+MBT for Marines could be good too, if the Army doesn't go full REEE at the idea, also i think some more AAV would do,we already have 15, so why not add more? at least if it make sense tho (if they could be any use and not giving logistical headache for the Marines for not being Russian).


----------



## Raduga

HellFireIndo said:


> This is the key to Indonesia's true power, PKRs looking good outside the controversies. About the Marines, should we really standardize all of their heavy equipment to Russian? BMP-3F and BT-3F tandem looking good and ease the logistics as they are of pretty much the same chassis anyway, hoarding hundreds of them is the to-go plan if we are not going to get sanctioned for it. LCAC+MBT for Marines could be good too, if the Army doesn't go full REEE at the idea, also i think some more AAV would do,we already have 15, so why not add more? at least if it make sense tho (if they could be any use and not giving logistical headache for the Marines for not being Russian).



hmmm ..... for me the goal is to become powerful and not "look" powerful , there's still so much a thing that TNI lack especially the training drill where the scenario always "Pembebasan wilayah" and in that scenario , it's looks like the enemy who attacked us are like having WW2 equipment rather than "modern" one , TNI should consider to build an OPFOR , the scenario lack of enemy having a decent networked environment , electronic warfare , and air superiority (while in reality that's probably the one we're going to face in battlefield ), that's why i said it feels like we were fighting a ww2 troops that somehow manage to time travel into the future and attacked our island 

should we ramped up our coast guard capability ? the philippines just launched their new OPV today , we should really own a bigger ship like this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Please do not mancing2, let Cromwell keep it for his self.
> 
> 
> 
> Ehem, really?
> 
> Our PT PAL is already has experience for the installment of :
> Surveillance radar (PKR, KCR, Malahayati class)
> Sonar (one of our Diponegoro class)
> CMS (Malahayati class, KCR and may be PKR)
> Primary Naval gun (PKR, KCR)
> Secondary Naval gun (PKR, KCR)
> Targeting radar (KCR)
> AShM launcher (KCR, PKR, Malahayati class)
> Torpedo launcher (PKR)
> VLS canister (PKR)
> All kind of cabels connected and integrated to radar, armament, CMS (KCR) and power source.
> 
> If they are combined together could form one integrated system in a new corvette.
> 
> Thus please do not underestimate our capability.



Not underestimating but realistic to facts in field. The works on PKR directly under management & supervision from Damen Schelde not us, you want something genuinely well documented in details and even the blue print then seek Fatahillah Class corvette, the paper though written in Holland Spreken.

https://lancerdefense.com/2019/07/13/panglima-tni-jajal-bmp-3f/?wref=tp

Credit to Lancerdefense.com
This article of all 76 needs for BMP-3F; 54 are fulfilled. Does it conclude last April 2019 procurement of 22 BMP-3F would be final batch of procurement ?

Btw the cost we paid for 1981 HDW Type-209 and Nagapasa Class


----------



## Raduga

bakalan di isi apaan ?


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> hmmm ..... for me the goal is to become powerful and not "look" powerful , there's still so much a thing that TNI lack especially the training drill where the scenario always "Pembebasan wilayah" and in that scenario , it's looks like the enemy who attacked us are like having WW2 equipment rather than "modern" one , TNI should consider to build an OPFOR , the scenario lack of enemy having a decent networked environment , electronic warfare , and air superiority (while in reality that's probably the one we're going to face in battlefield ), that's why i said it feels like we were fighting a ww2 troops that somehow manage to time travel into the future and attacked our island
> 
> should we ramped up our coast guard capability ? the philippines just launched their new OPV today , we should really own a bigger ship like this



We got three of 80 meter class for bakamla



Raduga said:


> View attachment 569536
> 
> bakalan di isi apaan ?



Sukhoi maybe


----------



## Raduga

Marine Rouge said:


> We got three of 80 meter class for bakamla
> 
> 
> 
> Sukhoi maybe



that KN Pulau marore was never heard again after the flooding incident


----------



## Cromwell

Unscheduled & not under permission Marine Nationale amphibious exercise ( FS Mistral & FS Courbet ) which stopped by KRI Hasanudin. June, 8th 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Unscheduled & not under permission Marine Nationale amphibious exercise ( FS Mistral & FS Courbet ) which stopped by KRI Hasanudin. June, 8th 2017.
> View attachment 569537


where was that happened ?


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> where was that happened ?


Jeanne D'Arc Asia deployment 2017. Riau islands waters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> Unscheduled & not under permission Marine Nationale amphibious exercise ( FS Mistral & FS Courbet ) which stopped by KRI Hasanudin. June, 8th 2017.
> View attachment 569537



That top left hand pictures, looks like been taken from submarine periscope?


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> That top left hand pictures, looks like been taken from submarine periscope?


The only our naval vessel presence to stop their exercise was KRI Sultan Hasanudin


----------



## Cromwell

Late post. Alternatives from Su-35 on 14th Squadron ( F-5E ) replacement programme. Though we already at the state of boredom & care any less on whatever to replace them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> hmmm ..... for me the goal is to become powerful and not "look" powerful , there's still so much a thing that TNI lack especially the training drill where the scenario always "Pembebasan wilayah" and in that scenario , it's looks like the enemy who attacked us are like having WW2 equipment rather than "modern" one , TNI should consider to build an OPFOR , the scenario lack of enemy having a decent networked environment , electronic warfare , and air superiority (while in reality that's probably the one we're going to face in battlefield ), that's why i said it feels like we were fighting a ww2 troops that somehow manage to time travel into the future and attacked our island
> 
> should we ramped up our coast guard capability ? the philippines just launched their new OPV today , we should really own a bigger ship like this


We got 110m KN Tanjung Datu and 80m OPV class already, and they're homegrown (perhaps could even be developed further into Corvettes and Frigates), an advantageous aspect for us, ramping up CG's posture is not a problem at all, you can just sit comfortably and they would still continue working to build more ships for Navy and CG. I don't see anything of interest in that Pinoy OPV, it's just an average CG OPV that they bought from France, if they can build it themselves and install idk maybe maritime surveillance drone asset or cruise missile (Lol), perhaps i would be surprised, but that won't happen of course.

I never says specifically about "looking powerful", i said about how Naval power and Amphibious Warfare capability is our strongest potential and our key to properly defend Indonesia. Idk what you are talking about WW2 scenario of this exercise, this is just a fine landing scenario of Navy-Marines, not much different from US Marines' landing exercise today (really, just take a look at AAV landing of US Marines), idk if you are expecting Hollywood-styled explosion and extravagance, well... do you know that some in the region doesn't even have Marine Force? Although i agree on the OPFOR thing, plus if they also to build a fake city for urban scenario exercise, that would be perfect, also more involvement from Air Force's Fighter assets (but we have to wait for more fighters tho).

Have you watched the speech by the Navy admiral? he explicitly said "electronic warfare", "network-centric", "force multiplier", the Military aren't blind for fancy things that you are asking for. In this Armada Jaya 2019, they are exercising to prepare themselves for the upcoming Latgab TNI involving all TNI branches, so expect some early implementation of "network-centric warfare", the TNI already announce their plan for that anyway.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> We got 110m KN Tanjung Datu and 80m OPV class already, and they're homegrown (perhaps could even be developed further into Corvettes and Frigates), an advantageous aspect for us, ramping up CG's posture is not a problem at all, you can just sit comfortably and they would still continue working to build more ships for Navy and CG. I don't see anything of interest in that Pinoy OPV, it's just an average CG OPV that they bought from France, if they can build it themselves and install idk maybe maritime surveillance drone asset or cruise missile (Lol), perhaps i would be surprised, but that won't happen of course.
> 
> I never says specifically about "looking powerful", i said about how Naval power and Amphibious Warfare capability is our strongest potential and our key to properly defend Indonesia. Idk what you are talking about WW2 scenario of this exercise, this is just a fine landing scenario of Navy-Marines, not much different from US Marines' landing exercise today (really, just take a look at AAV landing of US Marines), idk if you are expecting Hollywood-styled explosion and extravagance, well... do you know that some in the region doesn't even have Marine Force? Although i agree on the OPFOR thing, plus if they also to build a fake city for urban scenario exercise, that would be perfect, also more involvement from Air Force's Fighter assets (but we have to wait for more fighters tho).
> 
> Have you watched the speech by the Navy admiral? he explicitly said "electronic warfare", "network-centric", "force multiplier", the Military aren't blind for fancy things that you are asking for. In this Armada Jaya 2019, they are exercising to prepare themselves for the upcoming Latgab TNI involving all TNI branches, so expect some early implementation of "network-centric warfare", the TNI already announce their plan for that anyway.



Our Navy following the trends, it just the budget cant into the play


----------



## Cromwell

Pindad MT-LBu GPM-10, Si Lapis Baja Anti Kebakaran Hutan
Berita by aryo - 17 Juli 20190

Di detik-detik terakhir menjelang Musyawarah Nasional ARCINC yang akan diadakan pada sore nanti, Sekjend Abadi ARCINC Bapa Diki masih menyempatkan untuk datang ke pameran Indo Security Expo & Forum di JCC.

Di salah satu stan, Bapa Diki yang diperkirakan akan kembali terpilih untuk masa jabatan seumur hidup itu menjumpai satu kendaraan lapis baja dengan warna merah menyala.


Tak salah lagi, inilah MT-LBu-GPM-10, versi sipil dari kendaraan penarik/ pengangkut pasukan MT-LB yang dibuat oleh Uni Soviet. MT-LBu-GPM-10 ini Nampak ditempeli stiker PT. Pindad, Persero. Artinya Pindad yang akan menjamin spare part dan servis plus sebagai perwakilan agen penjual.

MT-LBu-GPM-10 sendiri dikonversi dari versi militer, tentu sudah tanpa senjata. Platform ini dikenal sebagai kendaraan lapis baja dengan daya tekan ke permukaan yang terendah, sehingga aman dioperasikan di medan lunak seperti medan gambut.

MT-LBu-GPM-10 sendiri dilengkapi water cannon LSF-40U yang bisa dikendalikan dengan remote dan dipantau melalui layar televisi. Jangkauan semprotan air mencapai 60 meter dan dipasok dari tangki berkapasitas 3.200 liter, diharapkan efektif melawan kebakaran hutan dan lahan. Apabila sumber air tersedia, MT-LBu-GPM-10 juga bisa menyedot air dari sungai atau danau dan menyemprotkannya.

Di bagian depan MT-LBu-GPM-10 tersedia bilah doser dengan lebar 3.090 mm dan tinggi 970 mm, bisa diangkat sampai 18 derajat untuk menciptakan parit atau penghalang untuk mencegah meluasnya kebakaran hutan.

MT-LBu-GPM-10 sendiri diawaki 2 orang dan bisa membawa 7 orang pasukan pemadam lengkap dengan tabung oksigen dan peralatan seperti kapak dan beliung.

Terimakasih Bapa Diki atas perjuangannya untuk ARCINC. Kami doakan terpilih lagi untuk masa seumur hidup.




http://arcinc.id/2019/07/17/pindad-...6nwyaq1GV03OKmX-71fmgBMMLyXiFuwQRnjg0SCLZ_yeY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> Late post. Alternatives from Su-35 on 14th Squadron ( F-5E ) replacement programme. Though we already at the state of boredom & care any less on whatever to replace them



LOL, I know right. Anyway what is that "Fat" things on each side of the new F16 Block 72? More fuel?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> LOL, I know right. Anyway what is that "Fat" things on each side of the new F16 Block 72? More fuel?


Do you mean CFT ? That's conformal fuel tank, somekind of additional fuel tanks attached to each side of fighter jets to increase the range though reduce the aerodynamics compared with traditional external fuel tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Gundala said:


> LOL, I know right. Anyway what is that "Fat" things on each side of the new F16 Block 72? More fuel?


Conformal Fuel Tank, or CFT, or Punuk as it is popularly called here. A way to further extend the plane's endurance and fuel capacity while not fucking up with the design too much, also a showcase of "modularity" that is a hot thing these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 569543
> View attachment 569544
> View attachment 569545
> 
> Late post. Alternatives from Su-35 on 14th Squadron ( F-5E ) replacement programme. Though we already at the state of boredom & care any less on whatever to replace them


If su35 got canceled, we all know tni just gonna pick f16v. I doubt they will adopt another species to their inventory...
Cromwell post on page 1493 suggest that.
(Which is good in my opinion)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> If su35 got canceled, we all know tni just gonna pick f16v. I doubt they will adopt another species to their inventory...
> Cromwell post on page 1493 suggest that.
> (Which is good in my opinion)








Credit to ihs jane's
Something might enlightens you for strongest alternative from Flankers

Cancelled follow up order for 9 Pakistan intended F-16 and actual TNI-AU plan of F-16 in 1990s

From www.f-16.net

" In March 1996, Indonesian Air Force Chief of Staff, Air Vice Marshall Sutria Tubagus, signed a contract with General Dynamics-Lockheed Martin for procurement of an additional 9 F-16A block 15. The aircraft would be assigned the serial numbers TS-1613 up to TS-1621, and they had already been manufactured for Pakistan but were under embargo following the Pressler amendment. Indonesia's payment for these 9 F-16s was meant to reimburse Pakistan for the already paid for order. All of these F-16s were to be assigned to the 3rd squadron to bring it in full squadron strength of 20 combat aircraft (NATO standard). The Indonesian Air Force or TNIAU, considering her task to protect a territory of in total 12 million square kilometers, intended to acquire a total of 60 F-16s to give an adequate air defense capability. "




Early TNI AU F-16 colour scheme prior to delivery
Credit to www.f-16.net


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> Do you mean CFT ? That's conformal fuel tank, somekind of additional fuel tanks attached to each side of fighter jets to increase the range though reduce the aerodynamics compared with traditional external fuel tanks.





HellFireIndo said:


> Conformal Fuel Tank, or CFT, or Punuk as it is popularly called here. A way to further extend the plane's endurance and fuel capacity while not fucking up with the design too much, also a showcase of "modularity" that is a hot thing these days.


Everyone say f-16 (and any other fighter) with CFT can bring more fuel without compromising anything. But I don't fully believe that.
Like a "jungkat-jungkit", if you add something new that will bring some effect, that will bring some compromise on other aspect too.

@Cromwell wow, I love that camo. Why we stop using that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> Everyone say f-16 (and any other fighter) with CFT can bring more fuel without compromising anything. But I don't fully believe that.
> Like a "jungkat-jungkit", if you add something new that will bring some effect, that will bring some compromise on other aspect too.
> 
> @Cromwell wow, I love that camo. Why we stop using that?


I'm afraid i can't help you inquiring why we ceased using smart blue/white colour scheme however timeline of our colour schemes for F-16.
Around 1990s if you remember from back then books like Intisari, etc. We had Elang Biru scheme aerobatic bright colour scheme.




Few years later the team disbanded and aircraft resumed in duty in 3rd Squadron. In 2000 the colour scheme went to Millenium scheme untill nowadays




Credit to www.f-16.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 569572
> 
> Credit to ihs jane's
> Something might enlightens you for strongest alternative from Flankers
> 
> Cancelled follow up order for 9 Pakistan intended F-16 and actual TNI-AU plan of F-16 in 1990s
> 
> From www.f-16.net
> 
> " In March 1996, Indonesian Air Force Chief of Staff, Air Vice Marshall Sutria Tubagus, signed a contract with General Dynamics-Lockheed Martin for procurement of an additional 9 F-16A block 15. The aircraft would be assigned the serial numbers TS-1613 up to TS-1621, and they had already been manufactured for Pakistan but were under embargo following the Pressler amendment. Indonesia's payment for these 9 F-16s was meant to reimburse Pakistan for the already paid for order. All of these F-16s were to be assigned to the 3rd squadron to bring it in full squadron strength of 20 combat aircraft (NATO standard). The Indonesian Air Force or TNIAU, considering her task to protect a territory of in total 12 million square kilometers, intended to acquire a total of 60 F-16s to give an adequate air defense capability. "
> View attachment 569577
> 
> Early TNI AU F-16 colour scheme prior to delivery
> Credit to www.f-16.net


By the end of this year they should clear all of this Su-35 shit, either order them for real or just re-allocate the budget for F-16V acquisition, that way we could get a really logical deal than ordering two types of planes from two rivaling countries, diverting budget and attention unnecessarily. Honestly, i prefer the Blue scheme, it just simply better all-around, but then TNI-AU seems to really lack artistic taste even today.



umigami said:


> Everyone say f-16 (and any other fighter) with CFT can bring more fuel without compromising anything. But I don't fully believe that.
> Like a "jungkat-jungkit", if you add something new that will bring some effect, that will bring some compromise on other aspect too.
> 
> @Cromwell wow, I love that camo. Why we stop using that?


Me personally don't think CFT have no adverse effect, i could think of some, namely the aerodynamics and maneuverability. Kinda fair enough trade-off as these days maneuverability doesn't see much use with all the stealth and BVR shit at 80km distance. Also, USAF itself seems to refrain using CFT on their F-16s, rumor says "doctrine" is the reason.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Raduga said:


> View attachment 569536
> 
> bakalan di isi apaan ?


F16 maybe


----------



## Cromwell

HellFireIndo said:


> By the end of this year they should clear all of this Su-35 shit, either order them for real or just re-allocate the budget for F-16V acquisition, that way we could get a really logical deal than ordering two types of planes from two rivaling countries, diverting budget and attention unnecessarily. Honestly, i prefer the Blue scheme, it just simply better all-around, but then TNI-AU seems to really lack artistic taste even today.
> 
> 
> Me personally don't think CFT have no adverse effect, i could think of some, namely the aerodynamics and maneuverability. Kinda fair enough trade-off as these days maneuverability doesn't see much use with all the stealth and BVR shit at 80km distance. Also, USAF itself seems to refrain using CFT on their F-16s, rumor says "doctrine" is the reason.



I know kind of tired actually with these Su-35 dramas. 3 - 2 years ago i might still argued & debated on preferable options but now, i just don't care. CAATSA refrains bank on facillitating transaction on Flankers unless we paid them in big fresh cash which we unable to. As why USAF & National Guard don't use CFT, their existing F-16s are older series ( below Block 50/52 unable to use CFT ) however constantly upgraded with latest radar, etc. Besides they have largest aerial refuelling fleet on earth, they don't need CFT for longer range operations. They use KC-135


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> I know kind of tired actually with these Su-35 dramas. 3 - 2 years ago i might still argued & debated on preferable options but now, i just don't care. CAATSA refrains bank on facillitating transaction on Flankers unless we paid them in big fresh cash which we unable to. As why USAF & National Guard don't use CFT, their existing F-16s are older series ( below Block 50/52 unable to use CFT ) however constantly upgraded with latest radar, etc. Besides they have largest aerial refuelling fleet on earth, they don't need CFT for longer range operations. They use KC-135


PKR and Su-35 wastes too much time, somebody need to get these shit done real quick if they are serious doing MEF 3. Almost all member here are tired with Su-35 thing, it's just not worth it anymore, even if they arrives what will we do then? the Flankers are trouble in itself, not to mention that we rely on unreliable and sanctioned supplier, we are planning to pay for expensive gun that's going to shoot ourselves in the leg. Even at minimal investment return of Su-35 budget, we would still get around 500 million USD, that's good enough addition if they go on with the Vipers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

https://thecrimereport.org/2006/04/12/4-arrested-in-hawaii-in-conspiracy-to-buy-cache-of-weapons/

http://the.honoluluadvertiser.com/article/2006/Apr/14/ln/FP604140358.html

Btw, some 2006 old stories about Indonesians arrested in Hawaii over arms smuggling. 245 AIM-9P Sidewinder missiles, 5000 strafing ammunitions, aircraft radars, 882 SMGs, 800 9mm guns, 16 H&K Sniper rifles.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

HellFireIndo said:


> PKR and Su-35 wastes too much time, somebody need to get these shit done real quick if they are serious doing MEF 3. Almost all member here are tired with Su-35 thing, it's just not worth it anymore, even if they arrives what will we do then? the Flankers are trouble in itself, not to mention that we rely on unreliable and sanctioned supplier, we are planning to pay for expensive gun that's going to shoot ourselves in the leg. Even at minimal investment return of Su-35 budget, we would still get around 500 million USD, that's good enough addition if they go on with the Vipers.


 I was pesimist about su 35 chance now.. the better option is f16v or grippen..
I heard some news russia is agak berat dgn imbal dagang..so thats is one factor why su 35 so alot..and the important factor of CAATSA of course


----------



## Cromwell

mejikuhibiu said:


> I was pesimist about su 35 chance now.. the better option is f16v or grippen..
> I heard some news russia is agak berat dgn imbal dagang..so thats is one factor why su 35 so alot..and the important factor of CAATSA of course


Gripen actually is kind of tough entering Indonesia despite all Saab advertisements, transfer of technology promises and of course compliance to Act no 16, 2012 because Lockheed Martin already made strong presence here 2 Squadrons of F-16s ( 3rd & 16th ), existing MRO facillities here, long term low interests loans US Gov wealthy enough to provide via FMS ( Foreign Military Sales ) programme should we procure their arms and also relatively equal roles between Gripen & F-16. I like Saab products however the odd of Gripen already slim, introducing new types of fighter jets for relatively tight budget Indonesia is ill advised. I like some of their products though like RBS-70 SHORADs, AShM like RBS-15, their radars and subsystems also their AEWC platforms such as Erieye & Globaleye but not Gripen, decent aircraft but just not for us.


----------



## Gundala

HellFireIndo said:


> PKR and Su-35 wastes too much time, somebody need to get these shit done real quick if they are serious doing MEF 3. Almost all member here are tired with Su-35 thing, it's just not worth it anymore, even if they arrives what will we do then? the Flankers are trouble in itself, not to mention that we rely on unreliable and sanctioned supplier, we are planning to pay for expensive gun that's going to shoot ourselves in the leg. Even at minimal investment return of Su-35 budget, we would still get around 500 million USD, that's good enough addition if they go on with the Vipers.



Politics, converting SU35 to F16V can surely bring ammo to domestic opposition which can create a mess on this politics "cooling down" after election period. And I believe we all know how the perception going towards usa inside our own population and inside own military faction. Some military personal who had strived on embargo era most likely dont want this to happen. Or at the very least opposing in a strong manner which create another problems. So expect longer delay 

Politics aside, I am not sure whats going on rusky military industry as general. I know some of them have been hit hard with economic downfall, embargo, etc. But the recent offer to India which include subs, SU-57 joint development, etc might reflect how their def industry shape now. Its like "obral", "rindu order", which is not common for them in relation to their culture. This brings me up to your statement "...not to mention that we rely on unreliable and sanctioned supplier...". Perhaps looking at it making me feel like the chance of getting it becoming smaller. Their weaken military industry (if its the case) can reduce and limit our option/leverage in dealing stuffs. I think SBY knows this by doing heavy purchased from them, but it takes two to tango. Perhaps in this case they might not know how to tango


----------



## Cromwell

HellFireIndo said:


> PKR and Su-35 wastes too much time, somebody need to get these shit done real quick if they are serious doing MEF 3. Almost all member here are tired with Su-35 thing, it's just not worth it anymore, even if they arrives what will we do then? the Flankers are trouble in itself, not to mention that we rely on unreliable and sanctioned supplier, we are planning to pay for expensive gun that's going to shoot ourselves in the leg. Even at minimal investment return of Su-35 budget, we would still get around 500 million USD, that's good enough addition if they go on with the Vipers.


Some suggest, not me, others. Since EDA ( Excess Defense Article ) 24 F-16 C/D are placed on new 16th Squadron in Roesmin Nurjadin AFB, Pekanbaru while roughly at same period of time F-5E in 14th Squadron are retired. Actually their roles already assumed by newer F-16s we earned thus 500 Millions US$ should be best allocated on maximal upgrades ( top tape of MLU ) on all F-16s fleet we have. However should we insist to replace 14th Squadron with newer aircrafts better allocate / arrange loans fully for new fighter while the previously 500 Millions US$ budget goes to maximise upgrades & arms for existing F-16s. However that's just personal opinion


----------



## Raduga

EC725 Caracal equipped with FFAR and "stella" air freshener

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> EC725 Caracal equipped with FFAR and "stella" air freshener




A complete package actually,


----------



## Raduga

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1206927816138771





Head of SAAB indonesia visiting KPK

we could buy their product such as Giraffe 8A to complement our NASAMS or Sea Giraffe for our KCR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Gundala said:


> Politics, converting SU35 to F16V can surely bring ammo to domestic opposition which can create a mess on this politics "cooling down" after election period. And I believe we all know how the perception going towards usa inside our own population and inside own military faction. Some military personal who had strived on embargo era most likely dont want this to happen. Or at the very least opposing in a strong manner which create another problems. So expect longer delay
> 
> Politics aside, I am not sure whats going on rusky military industry as general. I know some of them have been hit hard with economic downfall, embargo, etc. But the recent offer to India which include subs, SU-57 joint development, etc might reflect how their def industry shape now. Its like "obral", "rindu order", which is not common for them in relation to their culture. This brings me up to your statement "...not to mention that we rely on unreliable and sanctioned supplier...". Perhaps looking at it making me feel like the chance of getting it becoming smaller. Their weaken military industry (if its the case) can reduce and limit our option/leverage in dealing stuffs. I think SBY knows this by doing heavy purchased from them, but it takes two to tango. Perhaps in this case they might not know how to tango


Only Russian fanboys will be affected by the decision to trade Su-35 for F-16V, many TNI-AU officers actually prefers Vipers over Su-35, i'd argue that the minority faction in the Kemhan and TNI is actually the Su-35 supporters, if not then there will be incentive to prioritize Su-35 acquisition, but there isn't, it's mostly just RR who repeatedly said things about "it will come soon" but nothing happened. Embargo era baby-boomers did have some worry about embargo and shit, but let's face it, other choices simply don't make much sense, and consider that it's no Orba, there's no real issue about Indonesian government, and that the Pacific is getting hotter. US is not that stupid to embargo a potential partner in diplomacy of the region, the recent diplomat assignment is one sign of that, they would not consider us for Vipers and "Joint Strike Fighter" if they are that embargo-happy.

Also, none of Indonesian faction truly are pro-China or Russia, even some most staunch opposition figure are US educated and some even openly supports "westernisasi", i personallu disagree with that, but you get the figure.

Russia today is not that "thousand tanks, hundred planes" Russia, it's now "hundreds tanks, dozens planes, budget cut" Russia. Even HAL AMCA/SU-57 cooperation with India was terminated, and India now seeking another partner for advanced fighter program, Tempest program with UK is their prime choice now (remember that European programs are prone to "problems"), the Hyped T-14 Armata? barely over 100 ordered, in a country who in it's heyday build 1000 tanks like no tomorrow. Unless you are China or India, hoarding Russian stuff is risky and troublesome, there's no doubt of that, furthermore their industry is severely weakened by stagnating economy, budget cuts and economic+diplomatic sanctions, what else would go you through for just 11 Su-35s?


Cromwell said:


> Some suggest, not me, others. Since EDA ( Excess Defense Article ) 24 F-16 C/D are placed on new 16th Squadron in Roesmin Nurjadin AFB, Pekanbaru while roughly at same period of time F-5E in 14th Squadron are retired. Actually their roles already assumed by newer F-16s we earned thus 500 Millions US$ should be best allocated on maximal upgrades ( top tape of MLU ) on all F-16s fleet we have. However should we insist to replace 14th Squadron with newer aircrafts better allocate / arrange loans fully for new fighter while the previously 500 Millions US$ budget goes to maximise upgrades & arms for existing F-16s. However that's just personal opinion


I would prefer MLU, MRO and munitions purchase to be of a separate budget entirely, getting more airframes is important for the sake of MEF and delaying it would be a trouble in the long-term. I support the idea of getting more planes as the priority, as soon there will be quite a lot of vacant slot due to the retirement of Hawks and Tigers, while at the same time not committing enough to the Viper idea would get us in the far back line of Lockheed Martin's production queue, they won't come within MEF 3's timeframe. Also take note that whatever it's Su-35, F-16V etc..they are expected to come before KFX/IFX program finished, as we will be busy with IFX's acquisition by then, having the Viper deal unfinished by 2024 will be a trouble.


----------



## Nike

*Government drafts regulations on use of unmanned aircraft*
17th Jul 2019 20:24





Head of the Research and Development Agency (Balitbang) at the Ministry of Transportation (Kemenhub), Sugihardjo. (ANTARA/ Juwita Trisna Rahayu)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The government is drafting regulations on the use of unmanned aircraft systems, or drones.

"Comprehensive regulations are needed following the widespread use of drones and their affordable prices," Head of the Research and Development Agency of the Ministry of Transportation Sugihardjo said in Jakarta on Wednesday.

Furthermore, drones are widely used in other sectors, such as agriculture, mining, and aeromodelling hobbies.

"The growth of drone sales in Indonesia has increased, along with the promotion of cheap and easy-to-get drones. The price of drones, ranging from 100,000 to tens of millions of rupiah, can be found in local online stores. Starting from toy drones, racing drones, to professional drones," Sugihardjo stated.

Related news: Indonesia to operate unmanned aircraft

The Indonesian government has issued several regulations to regulate the use of drones in Indonesian airspace, as stated in the Minister of Transportation Regulation Number PM 180 of 2015 concerning the control of the operation of unmanned aircraft systems in the airspace served by Indonesia and CASR part 107 small unmanned aircraft systems.

The Research and Development Agency of the Ministry of Transportation has discussed draft regulations related to the use of drones, hoping that it could provide space in the use of new technology, thus ensuring the safety of flights.

The government is obliged to anticipate the development of the use of drone technology in Indonesia by drafting regulations, such as the certification of drone pilots; registration and certification of drones; provisions for the operation and supervision of drones; regulation and supervision of air space in the operation of drones; licensing for the use of drones for air transport; preparation of infrastructure and facilities supporting the operation of drones at airports; flight safety supervision in the use of drones; and needed insurance when operating drones.

Related news: BNPB uses drones to monitor Mount Agung
Related news: BNPB to use drones for humanitarian disaster response
Related news: Indonesia, US strengthen cooperation on unmanned aircraft system
Editor: Sri Haryati

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


Just an intermezzo, We need to regulate the usage of commercial drones, in middle East they had been armed and being used to attack military installation with such precision

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Marine Rouge said:


> *Government drafts regulations on use of unmanned aircraft*
> 17th Jul 2019 20:24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head of the Research and Development Agency (Balitbang) at the Ministry of Transportation (Kemenhub), Sugihardjo. (ANTARA/ Juwita Trisna Rahayu)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - The government is drafting regulations on the use of unmanned aircraft systems, or drones.
> 
> "Comprehensive regulations are needed following the widespread use of drones and their affordable prices," Head of the Research and Development Agency of the Ministry of Transportation Sugihardjo said in Jakarta on Wednesday.
> 
> Furthermore, drones are widely used in other sectors, such as agriculture, mining, and aeromodelling hobbies.
> 
> "The growth of drone sales in Indonesia has increased, along with the promotion of cheap and easy-to-get drones. The price of drones, ranging from 100,000 to tens of millions of rupiah, can be found in local online stores. Starting from toy drones, racing drones, to professional drones," Sugihardjo stated.
> 
> Related news: Indonesia to operate unmanned aircraft
> 
> The Indonesian government has issued several regulations to regulate the use of drones in Indonesian airspace, as stated in the Minister of Transportation Regulation Number PM 180 of 2015 concerning the control of the operation of unmanned aircraft systems in the airspace served by Indonesia and CASR part 107 small unmanned aircraft systems.
> 
> The Research and Development Agency of the Ministry of Transportation has discussed draft regulations related to the use of drones, hoping that it could provide space in the use of new technology, thus ensuring the safety of flights.
> 
> The government is obliged to anticipate the development of the use of drone technology in Indonesia by drafting regulations, such as the certification of drone pilots; registration and certification of drones; provisions for the operation and supervision of drones; regulation and supervision of air space in the operation of drones; licensing for the use of drones for air transport; preparation of infrastructure and facilities supporting the operation of drones at airports; flight safety supervision in the use of drones; and needed insurance when operating drones.
> 
> Related news: BNPB uses drones to monitor Mount Agung
> Related news: BNPB to use drones for humanitarian disaster response
> Related news: Indonesia, US strengthen cooperation on unmanned aircraft system
> Editor: Sri Haryati
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> 
> Just an intermezzo, We need to regulate the usage of commercial drones, in middle East they had been armed and being used to attack military installation with such precision


there was a drone who actually get shooted down by authorities when the presidential election trial ongoing if i remember 

talking about drone 
how's the progress with TAI ANKA ? they pridefully stamp indonesian flag in their product at indodefence expo , im always watch their modus operandi video uploaded to youtube doing reconnaissance mission to track kurdish rebel , seems like a very capable product

they've also test their drone mockup at BPPT BBTA3 tangerang wind tunnel facilities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Old Denmark proposals on OMT products such as Absalon Class support vessel, Iver Huitfeldt Class frigate and Knud Rassmusen Class OPV




Old Airbus proposals which apparently failed bid











" Fee itu biasa "
From 800,000 US$ to 2,500,000 US$
Some stupid corruption story on Scorpio Tank from Gatra article 2004
Credit to Fb page Lightning-II Chan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Old Denmark proposals on OMT products such as Absalon Class support vessel, Iver Huitfeldt Class frigate and Knud Rassmusen Class OPV
> View attachment 569617
> 
> Old Airbus proposals which apparently failed bid
> View attachment 569620
> View attachment 569621
> View attachment 569622
> 
> 
> " Fee itu biasa "
> From 800,000 US$ to 2,500,000 US$
> Some stupid corruption story on Scorpio Tank from Gatra article 2004
> Credit to Fb page Lightning-II Chan
> View attachment 569623
> View attachment 569624
> View attachment 569625
> View attachment 569626
> View attachment 569627


kind of this thing (corruption on defence contract) actually always happened not just on our country


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Raduga said:


> EC725 Caracal equipped with FFAR and "stella" air freshener


Eehhmmm...its stella.. first i see it..i think it strela


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> kind of this thing (corruption on defence contract) actually always happened not just on our country


I understand fee on prime equipments acquisitions but from 800,000 US$ to 2,500,000 US$. That's abnormal and bullish one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> That's why long ago i said we should lobby south africa for development of umkhonto missile , the finnish hamina class had like 8 cell VLS for umkhonto





Satria Manggala said:


> South Africa from what i read , their weapon too expensive for ToT (CMIIW)


That's what he said.



Cromwell said:


> I understand fee on prime equipments acquisitions but from 800,000 US$ to *2,500,000 US$*. That's abnormal and bullish one


Oknum anggota dewan terhormat : "LOL Noob"


As *non* russian fanboys it is sad if su35 purchase to be terminated, F16 is a good jet fighter, relatively cheap to maintain and operate, even our technician can upgrade it here, but we need non western jet too.
Because of US embargoes in the past we started to operate Flankers and when we want to get the newest version of Flanker E the US threathened to give sanctions, sounds like more reason for us to get more Russian stuff.

More sukhoi = good
More F16 = good
More F16 + anti embargoes card = *GOOD*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

jek_sperrow said:


> That's what he said.
> 
> 
> Oknum anggota dewan terhormat : "LOL Noob"
> 
> 
> As *non* russian fanboys it is sad if su35 purchase to be terminated, F16 is a good jet fighter, relatively cheap to maintain and operate, even our technician can upgrade it here, but we need non western jet too.
> Because of US embargoes in the past we started to operate Flankers and when we want to get the newest version of Flanker E the US threathened to give sanctions, sounds like more reason for us to get more Russian stuff.
> 
> More sukhoi = good
> More F16 = good
> More F16 + anti embargoes card = *GOOD*



It's not we need " non western jet ", we need something realistically suitable with our spending, economic enough to operate in large number, friendly transfer of technology / offset scheme under Act no 16 2012, well integrated under future plan for " network centric warfare " you either can modify Flankers with Israeli/French assistance like India or Malaysia do or invests on IFF for all ground based radars and let ground based system integrate Flankers the way Vietnamese does or another option just terminate them all slowly untill they pass out one by one, btw that sanctions ( CAATSA ) of procuring Russian items wouldn't have been exist had Russia back in 2014 didn't illegaly annex Sevastopol peninsula. That job to keeps out " embargo " belongs to Ministry of Foreign Affairs and how we conduct ourself maturely in 21st geopolitical world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

sukhois purchase must going foward lol


----------



## Nike

jek_sperrow said:


> That's what he said.
> 
> 
> Oknum anggota dewan terhormat : "LOL Noob"
> 
> 
> As *non* russian fanboys it is sad if su35 purchase to be terminated, F16 is a good jet fighter, relatively cheap to maintain and operate, even our technician can upgrade it here, but we need non western jet too.
> Because of US embargoes in the past we started to operate Flankers and when we want to get the newest version of Flanker E the US threathened to give sanctions, sounds like more reason for us to get more Russian stuff.
> 
> More sukhoi = good
> More F16 = good
> More F16 + anti embargoes card = *GOOD*



Why not playing smart by creating your own fighter by coorperation with some tier 2 countries. IMHO, coorperation on KFX is very important, but should not the only project we do. We need to build a more cheaper to operate and build light fighter and patroller jet fighter , capable enough to do supersonic speed match 1,2-1,5, capable to carry 2 to 4 tonnes ordnance of bombs or weapons, and sufficient avionic system on board, no need for too fancy stuff. Well something like steroid version of SOKO G4 GALEB cames in my mind. 

My self kinda frustated with our projected of force building especially for the Air Force. With our large teritory, large economy and industrial complexes, it is quite surprising since New Order we are maintain an Air Force comparable to the force of Sub Saharan African.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> Why not playing smart by creating your own fighter by coorperation with some tier 2 countries. IMHO, coorperation on KFX is very important, but should not the only project we do. We need to build a more cheaper to operate and build light fighter and patroller jet fighter , capable enough to do supersonic speed match 1,2-1,5, capable to carry 2 to 4 tonnes ordnance of bombs or weapons, and sufficient avionic system on board, no need for too fancy stuff. Well something like steroid version of SOKO G4 GALEB cames in my mind.
> 
> My self kinda frustated with our projected of force building especially for the Air Force. With our large teritory, large economy and industrial complexes, it is quite surprising since New Order we are maintain an Air Force comparable to the force of Sub Saharan African.


For me, i stop being care on whatever to replace 14th Squadron. It's been up and down then with all the promises that they would arrive next year and then so on, so on since 2014 untill you find yourself by mid 2019 and still nothing achieved.


----------



## Raduga

Marine Rouge said:


> Why not playing smart by creating your own fighter by coorperation with some tier 2 countries. IMHO, coorperation on KFX is very important, but should not the only project we do. We need to build a more cheaper to operate and build light fighter and patroller jet fighter , capable enough to do supersonic speed match 1,2-1,5, capable to carry 2 to 4 tonnes ordnance of bombs or weapons, and sufficient avionic system on board, no need for too fancy stuff. Well something like steroid version of SOKO G4 GALEB cames in my mind.
> 
> My self kinda frustated with our projected of force building especially for the Air Force. With our large teritory, large economy and industrial complexes, it is quite surprising since New Order we are maintain an Air Force comparable to the force of Sub Saharan African.


and rather wasting the budget on bela negara stuff , human waves with bamboo roentjing strategy


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> Why not playing smart by creating your own fighter by coorperation with some tier 2 countries. IMHO, coorperation on KFX is very important, but should not the only project we do. We need to build a more cheaper to operate and build light fighter and patroller jet fighter , capable enough to do supersonic speed match 1,2-1,5, capable to carry 2 to 4 tonnes ordnance of bombs or weapons, and sufficient avionic system on board, no need for too fancy stuff. Well something like steroid version of SOKO G4 GALEB cames in my mind.
> 
> My self kinda frustated with our projected of force building especially for the Air Force. With our large teritory, large economy and industrial complexes, it is quite surprising since New Order we are maintain an Air Force comparable to the force of Sub Saharan African.



I am not sure about us making our own fighter, even the smaller version. Unless we can push economic growth above 7%+ in the next couple of years I dont see ourselves being able to afford it financially. N219 is one good example, as now PT.DI having problem rising money for the production line. Having the technology to build fighter is expensive, producing it is expensive, and like I said before if we can't buy around 100++ of our own fighter products then the economic scale wouldnt be met thus making the price expensive and unable to compete in the market.

If we really want to make a fighter then push the KFX/IFX contribution to 50% and loby LM to share the design calculation, source code, etc, the same way they gave Korea. With Korea buying 120+ and us 48+ This would make the "Project" economically sustainable. I dont know if we can afford it, but if we really want it then this is the best way to leap in fighter technology. Further "ketengan" development will benefit us less as aviation technology is moving fast, and once we finish our "ketengan" development the technology we acquired might already be old if not absolete. For example: The great Indian Teja's


----------



## Raduga

Raduga said:


> and rather wasting the budget on bela negara stuff





Gundala said:


> I am not sure about us making our own fighter, even the smaller version. Unless we can push economic growth above 7%+ in the next couple of years I dont see ourselves being able to afford it financially. N219 is one good example, as now PT.DI having problem rising money for the production line. Having the technology to build fighter is expensive, producing it is expensive, and like I said before if we can't buy around 100++ of our own fighter products then the economic scale wouldnt be met thus making the price expensive and unable to compete in the market.
> 
> If we really want to make a fighter then push the KFX/IFX contribution to 50% and loby LM to share the design calculation, source code, etc, the same way they gave Korea. With Korea buying 120+ and us 48+ This would make the "Project" economically sustainable. I dont know if we can afford it, but if we really want it then this is the best way to leap in fighter technology. Further "ketengan" development will benefit us less as aviation technology is moving fast, and once we finish our "ketengan" development the technology we acquired might already be old if not absolete. For example: The great Indian Teja's



kinda sad to hear about our production line government lack of support , is there any project to build new production line for PT-DI ? , they even reject the recent plane order from philippines because they're not sure if they can deliver the plane in the specified time


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Great news indeed and its molten salt reactor

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Whizzack

jek_sperrow said:


> That's what he said.
> 
> 
> Oknum anggota dewan terhormat : "LOL Noob"
> 
> 
> As *non* russian fanboys it is sad if su35 purchase to be terminated, F16 is a good jet fighter, relatively cheap to maintain and operate, even our technician can upgrade it here, but we need non western jet too.
> Because of US embargoes in the past we started to operate Flankers and when we want to get the newest version of Flanker E the US threathened to give sanctions, sounds like more reason for us to get more Russian stuff.
> 
> More sukhoi = good
> More F16 = good
> More F16 + anti embargoes card = *GOOD*



Hi All..! First time poster (in PDF), long time lurker... 

I agree with you that it will be sad to see the SU 35 terminated, I also really prefer that we continue with the purchase...

No, it's not because I think the Su35 is Russian strong Uberfighter... but because the Flanker family (Su27/30/35) is simply not replaceable by smaller fighters like the F-16. Flankers and Falcons are different classes of fighters with different set of strengths and weaknesses. It’s not like the Su35 is so much better than the F16V or vice versa. Both classes complement each other and should not be mutually exclusive.

For example, Flankers can fly very long distances carrying lots of ordinances without carrying fuel tanks, while F-16s other than short range patrols, will need to carry fuel tanks anywhere or use air refueling (which we don't have). On the other hand F-16s are easier/cheaper to operate and maintain, and so are more cost effective for routine air patrols or interceptions than Flankers. Both Flankers and Falcons have excellent maneuverability and dogfighting abilities, although the new F16V is reportedly less agile compared to F16A/B even with more powerful engine due to the increased weight and the addition of CFT in F16V. Meanwhile Su35 is actually more agile than the older Su27 due to better aerodynamics, TVC and more powerful engines. F16V on the other hand most probably have better radars and avionics compared to Su35. For AAM (short and long range) I say both are roughly comparable, although AMRAAM is probably better.

One point which I feel really lacking in Falcons (other than its short range) is its limited Maritime Strike ability... a very important capability for an archipelagic nation like ours.. Falcons can carry only.. Harpoon and Penguin, both are slow/subsonic ASMs with short (Penguin) to medium (Harpoon) range... Flankers on the other hand can also carry heavier longer range supersonic ASMs (KH-31/Brahmos/Yakhont) in addition to subsonic ASMs... This is not surprising as in the US, naval strike is mostly the domain of USN with its F-18s and not the USAF. Additionally I have never seen our Falcons equipped with Harpoon, even after operating it for about 30 years. So either we don’t have it or our Falcons are not equipped to carry it. On the other hand we seem to already have some Kh-31 and Kh-59 for our Flankers. So it’s clear that TNI-AU also considers Maritime strike capability important, but for some reason still decided not to provide our Falcons with ASMs, only the Flankers.

In short, even though F16V is an excellent fighter, it’s simply is not a suitable replacement for Su35/30. Just like we shouldn’t replace our C130B/H with C295 simply because it’s cheaper and easier to maintain. Or replace the old Van Speijk frigates with KCR60. The size and capabilities are simply too different. We need to have them both. We should purchase both. If the US really don’t want us to have the Su35, they better offer us a comparable jet, the F-15, with very favorable pricing. 

But even with F-15 in the offering, I would probably still prefer we get the Su35… Again not because the Su35 is considered better compared to F-15 or vice versa… but because I feel we need to diversify our sources / partners. We shouldn’t put all our eggs in a single basket, no matter how good or pretty that basket is. Too risky. In the past we have experienced military embargo / sanction from both Russia (during Orla to Orba) and the US (during Orba to Reformasi), and both times our capabilities suffered badly due to our over-reliance with a single partner. Based on that experience, instead of relying in only one of them, we should be friendly with both. But at the same time also not fully depend or rely on either of them completely. This is also inline with our foreign policy of “Bebas Aktif” and “Non-blok”. 

Yes, there will be increased complexities with spare parts, interconnectivity etc… But I feel that the complexities / risks are acceptable, as those issues can be worked out (although with increased cost), but most importantly we will have better redundancy with our alutsista. We won’t suddenly lose 100% of our capability overnight just because we piss one of them.

We are currently in good terms with the US, which is good. But there’s no guarantee it’s going to be smooth sailing all the time… Orba regime was a diehard western/US fanboy and still they got sanctioned in the end. Who knows we too might piss the US (or Russia) in the future. Us partnering with different nations in terms of military hardware and development is a good hedging strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Is it just me or everyone else also feel we kind of face more problems with Vietnamese than Chinese in North Natuna Sea. It's been multiple times we met their Maritime & Fishery Agency vessels interupting our authority there and hundreds times we seized their illegal fishing boats within our EEZ and check these from Fb page Vietdefense














Moreover a couple months ago, a Filipino fishing ship sunk, collided with Chinese vessel in Recto Bank. The tragic part isn't where Philippines Navy & Coast Guard unable to guarantee the security for their fishermen within their own EEZ, but those fishermen were rescued by illegal unwanted fishing ship from Vietnam, they even shamelessly admitted it below




The situation now is clear, due to Chinese military heavy presence in Spratly is and sometimes in Scarborough shoals, both Vietnamese & Filipino fishermen lost their traditional fishing ground and so they go down south, to our waters. However, this particular nation Vietnam, their government not only close its eyes on its fishermen stealing behaviour, they sponsor them, endorse and facillitate them, worsened by Philippines Gov passive and defeatist attitude those Vietnamese perception grows it is new normal for them to fish in the " whole of SCS " whereas actually there are multiple claimants with their own EEZ. I say we should not let ourself to be like 2nd Philippines in this matter, i support Gov though policies battling illegal fishing but we need to build and expand our Navy, Coast Guard or any maritime law enforcements reflecting them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Is it just me or everyone else also feel we kind of face more problems with Vietnamese than Chinese in North Natuna Sea. It's been multiple times we met their Maritime & Fishery Agency vessels interupting our authority there and hundreds times we seized their illegal fishing boats within our EEZ and check these from Fb page Vietdefense
> View attachment 569790
> View attachment 569791
> View attachment 569792
> View attachment 569793
> 
> Moreover a couple months ago, a Filipino fishing ship sunk, collided with Chinese vessel in Recto Bank. The tragic part isn't where Philippines Navy & Coast Guard unable to guarantee the security for their fishermen within their own EEZ, but those fishermen were rescued by illegal unwanted fishing ship from Vietnam, they even shamelessly admitted it below
> View attachment 569794


Overlapping EEZ


----------



## Cromwell

https://www.boeing.com/global/boeing-southeast-asia/indonesia/index.page
What Boeing Defense, Space & Security offers Indonesia
AH-64E Apache
Boeing 737 AEWC Wedgetail
P-8 ASW Poseidon
KC-46A MRTT Pegasus
CH-47F Chinook

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cromwell

https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/t...re-smart-choices-that-need-better-explaining/

Interesting writing on how Australia perceives Indonesian Air Force, rather actually a fact that mostly we deny

" Take the proposition that Indonesia will have ‘air superiority over northern Australia’ in coming years because they are ‘buying even more lethal Russian aircraft’.

Here’s the reality: the Indonesian Air Force struggles to get its combat aircraft off the ground. Poor-quality purchases mean that Indonesia has fewer than a dozen each of American F-5 and F-16 fighter aircraft along with British Hawk, South Korean T-50 and Russian Su-27 aircraft in fighter and ground attack roles and the Brazilian Super Tucano aircraft in a ground attack role.

That’s six aircraft types from five different countries—a disastrous logistic support recipe for a country with a defence budget one-quarter of Australia’s.

Indonesia is now buying 11 Russian Su-35 Flanker multirole fighter aircraft, which will add further to the burden of maintaining a mixed fleet of aircraft with separate supply lines, different weapons and different sensors.

The Indonesians also have no air-to-air refuelling aircraft and no airborne early warning and control aircraft that coordinate the fighting capabilities of multiple aircraft.

This is a far cry from dominating northern Australian airspace. In fact, the Indonesian Air Force is struggling to maintain a capacity to move troops around its own archipelago, which is why Australia has assisted Jakarta with airframes and maintenance for its C-130 Hercules transport aircraft.

Most Southeast Asian countries that have bought Russian fighter aircraft find that the only long-term use for them is to put them up on sticks in front of bases. No rational decision-making process focused on designing a sensible air force would go Russian. "


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> The situation now is clear, due to Chinese military heavy presence in Spratly is and sometimes in Scarborough shoals, both Vietnamese & Filipino fishermen lost their traditional fishing ground and so they go down south, to our waters. However, this particular nation Vietnam, their government not only close its eyes on its fishermen stealing behaviour, they sponsor them, endorse and facillitate them, worsened by Philippines Gov passive and defeatist attitude those Vietnamese perception grows it is new normal for them to fish in the " whole of SCS " whereas actually there are multiple claimants with their own EEZ. I say we should not let ourself to be like 2nd Philippines in this matter, i support Gov though policies battling illegal fishing but we need to build and expand our Navy, Coast Guard or any maritime law enforcements reflecting them



I couldnt agree more. Its nice to see our Coast Guard having and hopefully continue to have more ships to patrol. So in a future around EEZ would be civil vs civil. I recomment coast guard ships using thick steel to be ready for "boom-boom car" battle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Cromwell said:


> https://www.boeing.com/global/boeing-southeast-asia/indonesia/index.page
> What Boeing Defense, Space & Security offers Indonesia
> AH-64E Apache
> Boeing 737 AEWC Wedgetail
> P-8 ASW Poseidon
> KC-46A MRTT Pegasus
> CH-47F Chinook
> View attachment 569796
> View attachment 569797


I just remember when pence meet jokowi in april 2017.with strategic partnership..
Same said pence bring some offer from boeing and LM..


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> I couldnt agree more. Its nice to see our Coast Guard having and hopefully continue to have more ships to patrol. So in a future around EEZ would be civil vs civil. I recomment coast guard ships using thick steel to be ready for "boom-boom car" battle


The points we need to be more assertive on our EEZ rights not just in diplomacy but also in actions, it's not impossible that they'll eventually send their grey hull instead of white ones in not too distant future



mejikuhibiu said:


> I just remember when pence meet jokowi in april 2017.with strategic partnership..
> Same said pence bring some offer from boeing and LM..


 What we agreed upon back then during VP Mike Pence state visit and yes not only Lockheed Martin & Boeing, companies such as Raytheon, Honeywell, Pratt & Whitney, etc have proposals to us



Credit to Lockheedmartin.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Whizzack said:


> Hi All..! First time poster (in PDF), long time lurker...
> 
> I agree with you that it will be sad to see the SU 35 terminated, I also really prefer that we continue with the purchase...
> 
> No, it's not because I think the Su35 is Russian strong Uberfighter... but because the Flanker family (Su27/30/35) is simply not replaceable by smaller fighters like the F-16. Flankers and Falcons are different classes of fighters with different set of strengths and weaknesses. It’s not like the Su35 is so much better than the F16V or vice versa. Both classes complement each other and should not be mutually exclusive.
> 
> For example, Flankers can fly very long distances carrying lots of ordinances without carrying fuel tanks, while F-16s other than short range patrols, will need to carry fuel tanks anywhere or use air refueling (which we don't have). On the other hand F-16s are easier/cheaper to operate and maintain, and so are more cost effective for routine air patrols or interceptions than Flankers. Both Flankers and Falcons have excellent maneuverability and dogfighting abilities, although the new F16V is reportedly less agile compared to F16A/B even with more powerful engine due to the increased weight and the addition of CFT in F16V. Meanwhile Su35 is actually more agile than the older Su27 due to better aerodynamics, TVC and more powerful engines. F16V on the other hand most probably have better radars and avionics compared to Su35. For AAM (short and long range) I say both are roughly comparable, although AMRAAM is probably better.
> 
> One point which I feel really lacking in Falcons (other than its short range) is its limited Maritime Strike ability... a very important capability for an archipelagic nation like ours.. Falcons can carry only.. Harpoon and Penguin, both are slow/subsonic ASMs with short (Penguin) to medium (Harpoon) range... Flankers on the other hand can also carry heavier longer range supersonic ASMs (KH-31/Brahmos/Yakhont) in addition to subsonic ASMs... This is not surprising as in the US, naval strike is mostly the domain of USN with its F-18s and not the USAF. Additionally I have never seen our Falcons equipped with Harpoon, even after operating it for about 30 years. So either we don’t have it or our Falcons are not equipped to carry it. On the other hand we seem to already have some Kh-31 and Kh-59 for our Flankers. So it’s clear that TNI-AU also considers Maritime strike capability important, but for some reason still decided not to provide our Falcons with ASMs, only the Flankers.
> 
> In short, even though F16V is an excellent fighter, it’s simply is not a suitable replacement for Su35/30. Just like we shouldn’t replace our C130B/H with C295 simply because it’s cheaper and easier to maintain. Or replace the old Van Speijk frigates with KCR60. The size and capabilities are simply too different. We need to have them both. We should purchase both. If the US really don’t want us to have the Su35, they better offer us a comparable jet, the F-15, with very favorable pricing.
> 
> But even with F-15 in the offering, I would probably still prefer we get the Su35… Again not because the Su35 is considered better compared to F-15 or vice versa… but because I feel we need to diversify our sources / partners. We shouldn’t put all our eggs in a single basket, no matter how good or pretty that basket is. Too risky. In the past we have experienced military embargo / sanction from both Russia (during Orla to Orba) and the US (during Orba to Reformasi), and both times our capabilities suffered badly due to our over-reliance with a single partner. Based on that experience, instead of relying in only one of them, we should be friendly with both. But at the same time also not fully depend or rely on either of them completely. This is also inline with our foreign policy of “Bebas Aktif” and “Non-blok”.
> 
> Yes, there will be increased complexities with spare parts, interconnectivity etc… But I feel that the complexities / risks are acceptable, as those issues can be worked out (although with increased cost), but most importantly we will have better redundancy with our alutsista. We won’t suddenly lose 100% of our capability overnight just because we piss one of them.
> 
> We are currently in good terms with the US, which is good. But there’s no guarantee it’s going to be smooth sailing all the time… Orba regime was a diehard western/US fanboy and still they got sanctioned in the end. Who knows we too might piss the US (or Russia) in the future. Us partnering with different nations in terms of military hardware and development is a good hedging strategy.


These complexities can be very problematic sometimes, it cost us a lot of money and headache, not to mention the Flankers keeps needing "difficult" overhauls like the one being sent to Belarus. Russia is notoriously bad at customer service and there's enough proofs of that, not just from our own experience but also from the neighbors' too. We don'd need to scrap existing Flankers, but investing on a new one that's going to have the same problem as the old one is a really bad investment in the long-term. We are no China or India who hoard Russian technology en-masse, that in case of India they still have problem with maintenance even with such a scale of Flanker fleet.

Filling in that role of heavier fighter with heavier payload, higher performace and wider range of capability than Falcon, i think KFX/IFX will fit in that role just fine (they are designed for that requirement in mind anyway), as it is pretty much on the level of F-18 Hornet-Super Hornet in term of loaded weight, and the fact that it used F414 engine, it's performance won't be that far of from them, and IFX variant is projected to have higher range and higher capacity drop tanks to suit Indonesia's need. Not to mention that currently KFX/IFX program is seeking less dependence on US made components, so US sanction won't be that much of a trouble compared to with the case of F-16 and Flankers (US could still sanction us economically for these Flankers).







Cromwell said:


> https://www.boeing.com/global/boeing-southeast-asia/indonesia/index.page
> What Boeing Defense, Space & Security offers Indonesia
> AH-64E Apache
> Boeing 737 AEWC Wedgetail
> P-8 ASW Poseidon
> KC-46A MRTT Pegasus
> CH-47F Chinook
> View attachment 569796
> View attachment 569797


I'm supporting all of these offers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

we should made distance from the Briton

*Indonesia condemns decision to award Benny Wenda*
21 minutes ago





President Joko Widodo observed Trans Papua Road. The incumbent president (second right) was accompanied by TNI Commander General (TNI) Gatot Nurmantyo (fourth right) and Minister of Public Works and Public Housing Basuki Hadimuljono (left behind).

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia has strongly condemned the Oxford City Council’s decision to award Benny Wenda, a member of the West Papua movement separatist group, the Freedom of the City. "The Oxford City Council's has lack of understanding of Benny Wenda's action and the actual conditions of the Provinces of Papua and West Papua, including their development and progress," said a statement from Indonesian Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Jakarta Thursday.

Indonesia's position on separatist groups would remain firm. Indonesia will not retreat even an inch to enforce the Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia (NKRI), the statement clarified.

The Oxford Freedom of the City Award announced for Wenda on July 17, 2019, was being presented to the wrong person because he believed in the use of violence to achieve his political goals, the Indonesian Embassy in London earlier said in its written statement.

The Indonesian Embassy in London questioned the basis for giving the award to those called "peaceful campaigners for democracy" in the midst of the abundant evidence linking those concerned with various armed violence in Papua.

The award would actually provide legitimacy to the person and his group to increase their acts of violence against civilians and government officials who maintain the sustainability of economic, social and cultural development in Papua, the embassy stated.

Therefore, awarding people with criminal records through armed separatist movements shows the lack of understanding of the Council and the progress of the actual development of the Provinces of Papua and West Papua.

Through this action, the Oxford City Council has again hurt the feelings of the Indonesian people.

The award was a continuation of the Council's support for the Free Papua movement after giving permission for the opening of the Free West Papua Campaign office in Oxford in 2013.

Presenting awards to such people also reduces the credibility of the city of Oxford as one of the leading education centers in the world.

The award can hamper efforts to increase cooperation between Indonesia and the United Kingdom (UK), and with the City of Oxford, especially when the two countries are celebrating 70 years of diplomatic relations, the embassy argued.

However, the Indonesian government noted the assertive statement of the British government that fully supported the sovereignty of the Republic of Indonesia, and that the award from the Oxford City Council did not represent the position of the British government.

"The Indonesian government respects the stance of the United Kingdom which continues to respect the sovereignty and territorial integrity of the Republic of Indonesia, and acknowledges that Papua is an inseparable part of Indonesia," the embassy stated. 



Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Whizzack

Cromwell said:


> https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/t...re-smart-choices-that-need-better-explaining/
> 
> Interesting writing on how Australia perceives Indonesian Air Force, rather actually a fact that mostly we deny
> 
> " Take the proposition that Indonesia will have ‘air superiority over northern Australia’ in coming years because they are ‘buying even more lethal Russian aircraft’.
> 
> Here’s the reality: the Indonesian Air Force struggles to get its combat aircraft off the ground. Poor-quality purchases mean that Indonesia has fewer than a dozen each of American F-5 and F-16 fighter aircraft along with British Hawk, South Korean T-50 and Russian Su-27 aircraft in fighter and ground attack roles and the Brazilian Super Tucano aircraft in a ground attack role.
> 
> That’s six aircraft types from five different countries—a disastrous logistic support recipe for a country with a defence budget one-quarter of Australia’s.
> 
> Indonesia is now buying 11 Russian Su-35 Flanker multirole fighter aircraft, which will add further to the burden of maintaining a mixed fleet of aircraft with separate supply lines, different weapons and different sensors.
> 
> The Indonesians also have no air-to-air refuelling aircraft and no airborne early warning and control aircraft that coordinate the fighting capabilities of multiple aircraft.
> 
> This is a far cry from dominating northern Australian airspace. In fact, the Indonesian Air Force is struggling to maintain a capacity to move troops around its own archipelago, which is why Australia has assisted Jakarta with airframes and maintenance for its C-130 Hercules transport aircraft.
> 
> Most Southeast Asian countries that have bought Russian fighter aircraft find that the only long-term use for them is to put them up on sticks in front of bases. No rational decision-making process focused on designing a sensible air force would go Russian. "



Reading on the article, rather than as a scholarly assessment or even criticism to TNI AU, the above Australian article seems more of a counter to (possibly) another Australian article that for some reason enormously exaggerates TNI AU capabilities... "_Take the proposition that Indonesia will have ‘air superiority over northern Australia’ in coming years because they are ‘buying even more lethal Russian aircraft’_ "... Who the hell have such an opinion anyway..?? No way any self-respecting defense analyst will write such rubbish! Most likely an Australian politician looking to increase the defense budget wrote the original fear-mongering article, and is now being countered by the above article. 

On the other hand, the above article does correctly asses the TNI AU weaknesses (lack of numbers, lack of air refueling, lack of AEW/AWACS, lack of transport, etc) but at the same time also stating some weird opinions... Take for example the below statements : 

"_Poor-quality purchases..._" Huh? what does it mean..? F-5s, F-16s, Hawks, Flankers, Tucanos are all respectable fighters during their era and in their assigned roles... All are purchased new and currently in regular operations, except for the F-5s which have been retired, and that's after about 30 years of service. The only poor-quality thing in these purchases are the quantity... which unfortunately is lacking. 

"_That’s six aircraft types from five different countries_" — Well no single fighter type can do all the roles effectively or efficiently (Air superiority/strike/ground attack/COIN/LIFT) so of course we need to purchase according to the necessary roles... What is inefficient is if we have multiple models for a single type, ex: having Mirage 2000, F-16, Gripen at the same time, as all are single engine fighters with similar roles and performance... but so far we are not doing that... 

"_a disastrous logistic support _" - an exaggeration I would think, the jets are still flying regularly... We should continue to better manage the logistic flow and planning of spare parts and support course.. but to say that it's currently disastrous is ridiculous... 

"_Most Southeast Asian countries that have bought Russian fighter aircraft find that the only long-term use for them is to put them up on sticks in front of bases_" - Most Russian fighter in use in South east Asia are still being used regularly till now... Except maybe for RMAF Mig-29N.

"_No rational decision-making process focused on designing a sensible air force would go Russian._" - Irrational for an Australian perhaps... As a developed western country and a self-proclaimed Deputy Sheriff of the US in Asia, it will be crazy for them to get Russian hardware. They already have assured access to all the latest US/western gadgets and with a healthy defense budget they can get almost anything they want without fear of embargoes or restrictions... On the contrary, with our history of having been embargoed/sanctioned, it's irrational for us to depend or rely only on a single supplier/partner/country for our defense needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> we should made distance from the Briton
> 
> *Indonesia condemns decision to award Benny Wenda*
> 21 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joko Widodo observed Trans Papua Road. The incumbent president (second right) was accompanied by TNI Commander General (TNI) Gatot Nurmantyo (fourth right) and Minister of Public Works and Public Housing Basuki Hadimuljono (left behind).
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia has strongly condemned the Oxford City Council’s decision to award Benny Wenda, a member of the West Papua movement separatist group, the Freedom of the City. "The Oxford City Council's has lack of understanding of Benny Wenda's action and the actual conditions of the Provinces of Papua and West Papua, including their development and progress," said a statement from Indonesian Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Jakarta Thursday.
> 
> Indonesia's position on separatist groups would remain firm. Indonesia will not retreat even an inch to enforce the Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia (NKRI), the statement clarified.
> 
> The Oxford Freedom of the City Award announced for Wenda on July 17, 2019, was being presented to the wrong person because he believed in the use of violence to achieve his political goals, the Indonesian Embassy in London earlier said in its written statement.
> 
> The Indonesian Embassy in London questioned the basis for giving the award to those called "peaceful campaigners for democracy" in the midst of the abundant evidence linking those concerned with various armed violence in Papua.
> 
> The award would actually provide legitimacy to the person and his group to increase their acts of violence against civilians and government officials who maintain the sustainability of economic, social and cultural development in Papua, the embassy stated.
> 
> Therefore, awarding people with criminal records through armed separatist movements shows the lack of understanding of the Council and the progress of the actual development of the Provinces of Papua and West Papua.
> 
> Through this action, the Oxford City Council has again hurt the feelings of the Indonesian people.
> 
> The award was a continuation of the Council's support for the Free Papua movement after giving permission for the opening of the Free West Papua Campaign office in Oxford in 2013.
> 
> Presenting awards to such people also reduces the credibility of the city of Oxford as one of the leading education centers in the world.
> 
> The award can hamper efforts to increase cooperation between Indonesia and the United Kingdom (UK), and with the City of Oxford, especially when the two countries are celebrating 70 years of diplomatic relations, the embassy argued.
> 
> However, the Indonesian government noted the assertive statement of the British government that fully supported the sovereignty of the Republic of Indonesia, and that the award from the Oxford City Council did not represent the position of the British government.
> 
> "The Indonesian government respects the stance of the United Kingdom which continues to respect the sovereignty and territorial integrity of the Republic of Indonesia, and acknowledges that Papua is an inseparable part of Indonesia," the embassy stated.
> 
> 
> 
> Editor: Rahmad Nasution
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


So long those weren't Downing Street no 10 or incumbent policies in House of Commons we can still engage them positively however the problems with UK political policies are they constantly change in accordance whose in majority power ( main political parties are Conservative Party, Labour Party & Liberal Democrat Party ). Indeed we have to be cautious in arms & defence policies especially judging our past ( controversies on Hawk series & Scorpio ) we generally see no problem with Conservatives ( there's no issue between us during New Order era with PM Thatcher & PM John Major ) however during Labour era it's different ( PM Tony Blair arms embargo during Timor referendum crisis 1999 & problems circulating usage of Hawk & Scorpio during Aceh insurgency early 2000s ).


----------



## Nike

Self sufficient is a way, should emulate what the Turks and South Korean do and doing harder twice or even thrice of their efforts and should increase the defense budget and allocated more R and D budget from education budget into an actual thing in military sector by financing R and D from LIPI, BPPT and other universities in colab project with the armed forces (like combat medic Healthcare, technical (like material compositions for armor, RCWS and robotic arms, military ships and other) , pengindraan jarak jauh and rocket tech. )



Cromwell said:


> So long those weren't Downing Street no 10 or incumbent policies in House of Commons we can still engage them positively however the problems with UK political policies are they constantly change in accordance whose in majority power ( main political parties are Conservative Party, Labour Party & Liberal Democrat Party ). Indeed we have to be cautious in arms & defence policies especially judging our past ( controversies on Hawk series & Scorpio ) we generally see no problem with Conservatives ( there's no issue between us during New Order era with PM Thatcher & PM John Major ) however during Labour era it's different ( PM Tony Blair arms embargo during Timor referendum crisis 1999 & problems circulating usage of Hawk & Scorpio during Aceh insurgency early 2000s ).



Unlike the Spaniard (cassa) , Krauts (bolcow and other) and Frenchie who regarding us as their equal partner without even mentioned human rights issue in the past and even supporting our Air Forces in dire times (same with Israel who provided spare parts for our F16 during embargo time), Briton foreign policy regarding us is not stable and need caution. We should made more active defense procurement from other second or third tier neutral and reliable countries like Cheko, Serbia, Spain, Norway, Danish, South Korea, South Africa, Israel and other

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

https://www.sulselsatu.com/2019/07/...neAWnBr3lSnhZzALVQEeQ0PvGhtAPMijJOyqCJ-lksHtI







hadeeeehh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> Self sufficient is a way, should emulate what the Turks and South Korean do and doing harder twice or even thrice of their efforts and should increase the defense budget and allocated more R and D budget from education budget into an actual thing in military sector by financing R and D from LIPI, BPPT and other universities in colab project with the armed forces (like combat medic Healthcare, technical (like material compositions for armor, RCWS and robotic arms, military ships and other) , pengindraan jarak jauh and rocket tech. )
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the Spaniard (cassa) , Krauts (bolcow and other) and Frenchie who regarding us as their equal partner without even mentioned human rights issue in the past and even supporting our Air Forces in dire times (same with Israel who provided spare parts for our F16 during embargo time), Briton foreign policy regarding us is not stable and need caution. We should made more active defense procurement from other second or third tier neutral and reliable countries like Cheko, Serbia, Spain, Norway, Danish, South Korea, South Africa, Israel and other


Well generally Non Anglosphere countries especially France doesn't care oh how their military products being used by the operator which is extra points for Asian & African countries ( developing countries trying to build their military ). French even did supply Argentine Exocet missiles and provided technical assistances during Falkland War 1984 againts UK ( fellow NATO nation ). You want a country which sells their arms even provides friendly ToT without political string then Israel. Business is business for them they even provided assistances for indigeneous defence industries of South Africa during heavily condemned and opposed Apartheid regime back then

https://www.caat.org.uk/resources/countries/indonesia/factsheet
British arms sales records to Indonesia & Human Rights + UK made arms' assurance of usage + corruption issues from 60s to early 2000s however this was past era. Different Indonesia back then and different geopolitical back then.


----------



## Cromwell

Infographics of Makassar Class LPD derivates

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

Cromwell said:


> Interesting writing on how Australia perceives Indonesian Air Force, rather actually a fact that mostly we deny





Marine Rouge said:


> Air Force comparable to the force of Sub Saharan African.


Sub Saharan African level indeed.

Pretty much Australia have superior navy and air force to guard their northern area which is like a "maginot line" for them.
Shortfin-barracuda(future), hobart class, hunter class(future), P8, wedgetail, F35, and far higher defense budget pretty much they are ahead of us. It's a delicate equilibrium, AU have superior navy and air force but we have larger army and it is in balance, it is highly unlikely that ID and AU wil drawn into a conflict but if we put it on paper AU would triumph both in air and sea and could land their forces to some of our small island, for a larger islands pretty much they will have a hard time to survive, they could even be wiped out if they land in Java, and for ID it will hard to penetrate the "maginot line" but if succeed AU will saw large number of troops coming south. AU will having hard time securing many island, not to mention our capital now is in the most populous island in the world. It will be difficult for ID to move south crossing the AU continent and will keep being harrassed by RAF. No decisive victory for both side.
In the scenario when AU and ID can co exist peacefully which is more likely, ID economy will keep kicking and ID defense budget will increase, AU superiority in "maginot line" will be diminished, not in the near future tho.
It's better if AU and ID become friend rather than adversaries, having strong and friendly neighbor is very valuable assets and preferable than having strong enemy right in front of your door.
But somehow ID and AU relationship is not in the top list of both sides priority list. AU prefer having "sufficient" distance towards ID, rather than fully committed to deepening relationship with ID, SBY could be the most pro AU president ever but yet what did AU did? They spied on him, they wasted the opportunity to start a new era of relationship with ID.
AU prefer buddy buddy up with the toughest guy in the school that is in the different class, rather than buddying up guys in his own class, mixing to the group and acknowledge that he is just a transfer student.
As for ID, we only give attention to AU if there is something happen, and more focusing on other countries which is I support. Close neighbor but both are not the largest trading partner. As a developed country AU doesn't invest much in ID there are many other countries that have bigger investment in ID, involved in many infra project, involved in defence development project etc.

just my two cents.
Oh yeah and there is west papua issue too.


----------



## Cromwell

jek_sperrow said:


> Sub Saharan African level indeed.
> 
> Pretty much Australia have superior navy and air force to guard their northern area which is like a "maginot line" for them.
> Shortfin-barracuda(future), hobart class, hunter class(future), P8, wedgetail, F35, and far higher defense budget pretty much they are ahead of us. It's a delicate equilibrium, AU have superior navy and air force but we have larger army and it is in balance, it is highly unlikely that ID and AU wil drawn into a conflict but if we put it on paper AU would triumph both in air and sea and could land their forces to some of our small island, for a larger islands pretty much they will have a hard time to survive, they could even be wiped out if they land in Java, and for ID it will hard to penetrate the "maginot line" but if succeed AU will saw large number of troops coming south. AU will having hard time securing many island, not to mention our capital now is in the most populous island in the world. It will be difficult for ID to move south crossing the AU continent and will keep being harrassed by RAF. No decisive victory for both side.
> In the scenario when AU and ID can co exist peacefully which is more likely, ID economy will keep kicking and ID defense budget will increase, AU superiority in "maginot line" will be diminished, not in the near future tho.
> It's better if AU and ID become friend rather than adversaries, having strong and friendly neighbor is very valuable assets and preferable than having strong enemy right in front of your door.
> But somehow ID and AU relationship is not in the top list of both sides priority list. AU prefer having "sufficient" distance towards ID, rather than fully committed to deepening relationship with ID, SBY could be the most pro AU president ever but yet what did AU did? They spied on him, they wasted the opportunity to start a new era of relationship with ID.
> AU prefer buddy buddy up with the toughest guy in the school that is in the different class, rather than buddying up guys in his own class, mixing to the group and acknowledge that he is just a transfer student.
> As for ID, we only give attention to AU if there is something happen, and more focusing on other countries which is I support. Close neighbor but both are not the largest trading partner. As a developed country AU doesn't invest much in ID there are many other countries that have bigger investment in ID, involved in many infra project, involved in defence development project etc.
> 
> just my two cents.
> Oh yeah and there is west papua issue too.


Actually many potentials can be developed for mutual benefits of both nations. In 1st attempt on economic matters since both are G20 members, we should hope Indonesia Australia CEPA ratified immidiately by both legislative councils that would be interesting 1st move to improve billateral relations. Start by economics 1st

Keel laying of 2 PC-40 in PT Caputra Mitra Sejati Shipyard, Serang, Banten (07/18/2019)
Credit to : Fb page Lembaga Kajian Pertahanan Negara Strategis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

jek_sperrow said:


> Sub Saharan African level indeed.
> 
> Pretty much Australia have superior navy and air force to guard their northern area which is like a "maginot line" for them.
> Shortfin-barracuda(future), hobart class, hunter class(future), P8, wedgetail, F35, and far higher defense budget pretty much they are ahead of us. It's a delicate equilibrium, AU have superior navy and air force but we have larger army and it is in balance, it is highly unlikely that ID and AU wil drawn into a conflict but if we put it on paper AU would triumph both in air and sea and could land their forces to some of our small island, for a larger islands pretty much they will have a hard time to survive, they could even be wiped out if they land in Java, and for ID it will hard to penetrate the "maginot line" but if succeed AU will saw large number of troops coming south. AU will having hard time securing many island, not to mention our capital now is in the most populous island in the world. It will be difficult for ID to move south crossing the AU continent and will keep being harrassed by RAF. No decisive victory for both side.
> In the scenario when AU and ID can co exist peacefully which is more likely, ID economy will keep kicking and ID defense budget will increase, AU superiority in "maginot line" will be diminished, not in the near future tho.
> It's better if AU and ID become friend rather than adversaries, having strong and friendly neighbor is very valuable assets and preferable than having strong enemy right in front of your door.
> But somehow ID and AU relationship is not in the top list of both sides priority list. AU prefer having "sufficient" distance towards ID, rather than fully committed to deepening relationship with ID, SBY could be the most pro AU president ever but yet what did AU did? They spied on him, they wasted the opportunity to start a new era of relationship with ID.
> AU prefer buddy buddy up with the toughest guy in the school that is in the different class, rather than buddying up guys in his own class, mixing to the group and acknowledge that he is just a transfer student.
> As for ID, we only give attention to AU if there is something happen, and more focusing on other countries which is I support. Close neighbor but both are not the largest trading partner. As a developed country AU doesn't invest much in ID there are many other countries that have bigger investment in ID, involved in many infra project, involved in defence development project etc.
> 
> just my two cents.
> Oh yeah and there is west papua issue too.



Binkov battleground assessment is quite relevant and fair. Well, we are a trillion dollar club and our military hardware and level of organization still being geared toward COIN ops, and still trying to do hit and run tactics. Came on, you are big country, just do it like on how big boys do their game


----------



## Cromwell

Indonesia allocates USD143 million for two naval hydrographic vessels
Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - Jane's Navy International
17 July 2019
Follow
RSS

Key Points
Indonesia has approved an additional sum of IDR2.04 trillion for the country's 2019 defence budget
The funds will be allocated towards the procurement of hydrographic survey vessels that can be quickly converted into vessels of opportunity for submarine rescue
The Indonesian Ministry of Finance has approved an additional IDR2.04 trillion (USD143 million) for the country's 2019 defence budget, with a view on accelerating the procurement process for two new hydrographic survey ships that can be swiftly converted into vessels of opportunity (VOO) for submarine rescue operations.

The funds will be added to the country's previously approved 2019 defence budget of IDR108 trillion, according to an official document seen by Jane's on 17 July.

https://www.janes.com/article/89932...43-million-for-two-naval-hydrographic-vessels

Indonesia allocates 143 Millions US$ for 2 naval hydrographic vessels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Indonesia allocates USD143 million for two naval hydrographic vessels
> Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - Jane's Navy International
> 17 July 2019
> Follow
> RSS
> 
> Key Points
> Indonesia has approved an additional sum of IDR2.04 trillion for the country's 2019 defence budget
> The funds will be allocated towards the procurement of hydrographic survey vessels that can be quickly converted into vessels of opportunity for submarine rescue
> The Indonesian Ministry of Finance has approved an additional IDR2.04 trillion (USD143 million) for the country's 2019 defence budget, with a view on accelerating the procurement process for two new hydrographic survey ships that can be swiftly converted into vessels of opportunity (VOO) for submarine rescue operations.
> 
> The funds will be added to the country's previously approved 2019 defence budget of IDR108 trillion, according to an official document seen by Jane's on 17 July.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/89932...43-million-for-two-naval-hydrographic-vessels
> 
> Indonesia allocates 143 Millions US$ for 2 naval hydrographic vessels.



Another rigel class?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> Another rigel class?


My 1st thought about them.


----------



## Gundala

HellFireIndo said:


> Filling in that role of heavier fighter with heavier payload, higher performace and wider range of capability than Falcon, i think KFX/IFX will fit in that role just fine (they are designed for that requirement in mind anyway), as it is pretty much on the level of F-18 Hornet-Super Hornet in term of loaded weight, and the fact that it used F414 engine, it's performance won't be that far of from them, and IFX variant is projected to have higher range and higher capacity drop tanks to suit Indonesia's need. Not to mention that currently KFX/IFX program is seeking less dependence on US made components, so US sanction won't be that much of a trouble compared to with the case of F-16 and Flankers (US could still sanction us economically for these Flankers)



Agree 100%!! Logical ways (not necessarily politicaly correct) is to delay the SU purchased and proceed with Viper. Perhaps wait and see how situation develop. I remembered they have agreed on building SU maintenance facility, but I am skeptical that it would be materialize. Meanwhile we can go see how the IFX prototype goes, if its promising then for the sake of commonality maybe we can see if the SU purchase can benefit us or the other way around. 



Marine Rouge said:


> Self sufficient is a way, should emulate what the Turks and South Korean do and doing harder twice or even thrice of their efforts and should increase the defense budget and allocated more R and D budget from education budget into an actual thing in military sector by financing R and D from LIPI, BPPT and other universities in colab project with the armed forces (like combat medic Healthcare, technical (like material compositions for armor, RCWS and robotic arms, military ships and other) , pengindraan jarak jauh and rocket tech. )



R&D, yea take some of those research fund from our 20% federal educational budget and put it in LIPI, BPPT and universities to colab in making something that can be use, produce, and sell whether for armed forces, metalurgy for our dying krakatau steel, radar, UAV, etc. But I emphasis again, it has to be something that later on can be use, produce and sell thus create economic effect.



Cromwell said:


> Well generally Non Anglosphere countries especially France doesn't care oh how their military products being used by the operator which is extra points for Asian & African countries ( developing countries trying to build their military ). French even did supply Argentine Exocet missiles and provided technical assistances during Falkland War 1984 againts UK ( fellow NATO nation ). You want a country which sells their arms even provides friendly ToT without political string then Israel. Business is business for them they even provided assistances for indigeneous defence industries of South Africa during heavily condemned and opposed Apartheid regime back then



French did that? I love this forum, always learning something new everyday. Thank you, so Rafalle, meteor, excocet III is on the table? hehehe j/k. High price but less headache?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> Agree 100%!! Logical ways (not necessarily politicaly correct) is to delay the SU purchased and proceed with Viper. Perhaps wait and see how situation develop. I remembered they have agreed on building SU maintenance facility, but I am skeptical that it would be materialize. Meanwhile we can go see how the IFX prototype goes, if its promising then for the sake of commonality maybe we can see if the SU purchase can benefit us or the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> R&D, yea take some of those research fund from our 20% federal educational budget and put it in LIPI, BPPT and universities to colab in making something that can be use, produce, and sell whether for armed forces, metalurgy for our dying krakatau steel, radar, UAV, etc. But I emphasis again, it has to be something that later on can be use, produce and sell thus create economic effect.
> 
> 
> 
> French did that? I love this forum, always learning something new everyday. Thank you, so Rafalle, meteor, excocet III is on the table? hehehe j/k. High price but less headache?


Rafale though entire components are genuinely 100% French is expensive though as for MBDA Meteor, it costs twice Raytheon AMRAAM and what platform to use it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Will it be a decent buy if we are trying to acquire them? 

https://www.defensenews.com/global/...BZI3dWGNxHczkWciItAHscT-xYnMZR4SJzDgUPhi-2VgI


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> Will it be a decent buy if we are trying to acquire them?
> 
> https://www.defensenews.com/global/...BZI3dWGNxHczkWciItAHscT-xYnMZR4SJzDgUPhi-2VgI


Our needs are aerial refuelling aircrafts which can do both systems; 1) Flying boom & 2) Probe & Drogue. KC-135 though can only do 1st one besides RSAF KC-135 are already old, they were bought 2nd hand from US in 1997.


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Our needs are aerial refuelling aircrafts which can do both systems; 1) Flying boom & 2) Probe & Drogue. KC-135 though can only do 1st one besides RSAF KC-135 are already old, they were bought 2nd hand from US in 1997.



Well i think so too, btw what about the possible air refueling system of KFX?


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> Well i think so too, btw what about the possible air refueling system of KFX?


In Fb page Republic of Korea Armed Forces
I've read that it does both but i'm not sure, it's been a while since i read the article.
Correction


----------



## Soman45

KF-X update news

https://www.antaranews.com/berita/9...-rakorsus-pengembangan-pesawat-tempur-kfx-ifx

https://tirto.id/pemerintah-akan-kurangi-share-proyek-pesawat-tempur-kfx-dan-if-x-eewW 

I'm curious about what the korean think when we ask so many demands but we also want the bigger part of this project (LoL) is this really okay with them? why they so soft to us even their situation is at disadvantageous in this project compare to us? what do you think?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Soman45 said:


> KF-X news
> 
> https://www.antaranews.com/berita/9...-rakorsus-pengembangan-pesawat-tempur-kfx-ifx
> 
> I'm curious about what the korean official think when we ask so many demands but we also want the bigger part of this project (LoL) is this really okay with them? why they so soft to us even their situation is at disadvantageous in this project compare to us? what do you think?


They gain market for their toys & access to our production facility among other things.


----------



## Cromwell

Soman45 said:


> KF-X news
> 
> https://www.antaranews.com/berita/9...-rakorsus-pengembangan-pesawat-tempur-kfx-ifx
> 
> I'm curious about what the korean official think when we ask so many demands but we also want the bigger part of this project (LoL) is this really okay with them? why they so soft to us even their situation is at disadvantageous in this project compare to us? what do you think?


Because Indonesia is prime market for South Korean arms outside IFX, name them. The only foreign user of their Changbogo Class, 1st foreign customer of their designed LPD, 1st & only foreign user of Chiron SHORADs, 1st foreign customer of KT-1 Wongbee & T-50i, Tarantula FSV, etc.
Honestly i hate the situation which we keep negotiating to reduce our contribution in RnD cost, 20% is gracious number given we are involved as junior partner & allowed to co-produce airframe components and using local made avionic. We shouldn't demanding more from them.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> Self sufficient is a way, should emulate what the Turks and South Korean do and doing harder twice or even thrice of their efforts and should increase the defense budget and allocated more R and D budget from education budget into an actual thing in military sector by financing R and D from LIPI, BPPT and other universities in colab project with the armed forces (like combat medic Healthcare, technical (like material compositions for armor, RCWS and robotic arms, military ships and other) , pengindraan jarak jauh and rocket tech. )
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the Spaniard (cassa) , Krauts (bolcow and other) and Frenchie who regarding us as their equal partner without even mentioned human rights issue in the past and even supporting our Air Forces in dire times (same with Israel who provided spare parts for our F16 during embargo time), Briton foreign policy regarding us is not stable and need caution. We should made more active defense procurement from other second or third tier neutral and reliable countries like Cheko, Serbia, Spain, Norway, Danish, South Korea, South Africa, Israel and other


Just like what i've been thinking all this time sis, South Korea and Turkey have been in our situation but they already gone past that time and now successfully built their defense industry on-par with the established player, that's why i am for a cooperation with both of them, especially South Korea, provided enough political will and budget, they got anything that we could wish for and no political strings attached.



Soman45 said:


> KF-X news
> 
> https://www.antaranews.com/berita/9...-rakorsus-pengembangan-pesawat-tempur-kfx-ifx
> 
> I'm curious about what the korean official think when we ask so many demands but we also want the bigger part of this project (LoL) is this really okay with them? why they so soft to us even their situation is at disadvantageous in this project compare to us? what do you think?


We're their largest defense products customer, and i mean, multi-billion dollars worth kind of cooperation between the two countries. South Korea is a significant partner for Indonesia in both trade and defense cooperation and vice-versa, the Submarine deal alone is a major boost in confidence for South Korea's shipbuilding companies (DSME), totalling 2.3 billion USD of export for their first customer.

For KFX/IFX specifically, there's literally no other country in the region to cooperate with except for us Lol, as in ASEAN we're the only one with an aerospace industry capable of producing aircrafts, and in Asia Pacific, forget about Japan, China, and India, even the US can only be a source for tech transfer, some other reason is that we did, again boost their confidence and ease their financial burden for the program, as having a foreign customer and partner is a pretty good incentive to continue the program.

We should really pay that 2 billion USD share.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Soman45 said:


> KF-X update news
> 
> https://www.antaranews.com/berita/9...-rakorsus-pengembangan-pesawat-tempur-kfx-ifx
> 
> https://tirto.id/pemerintah-akan-kurangi-share-proyek-pesawat-tempur-kfx-dan-if-x-eewW
> 
> I'm curious about what the korean think when we ask so many demands but we also want the bigger part of this project (LoL) is this really okay with them? why they so soft to us even their situation is at disadvantageous in this project compare to us? what do you think?



Its mean one, They need us more than us need them, in other words we got a very large bargaining chips. We should milk them dry if we can, no need to be soft against them as it is our National interest (or some people interest) at stakes. They should have seeing it, Jet fighter market in Indonesia is actually very large as the needs is actually large enough considering our economy might, population number, and area must be defended , they look at possible future sales and coorperation


----------



## Indos

From what I read from different media I think Indonesia position is getting softer on the bargaining, it looks like the demand to decrease IFX acquisition from 48 into 16 is no more our demand. Other demand like the right to market the plane is also not heard from latest Wiranto statement. Now what (look like) is left is about decreasing R&D share from 20 percent into 15 percent.

The idea to renegotiate the program actually comes up after Rupiah get pressured but now Rupiah has already come back to normal. Defense budget for 2020 have also been increase into 9 billion USD, an increase from 7,8 billion USD for 2019 budget. 

Personally I dont like the idea to renegotiate the program. It shows lack of commitment to keep previous agreement that has already been agreed. It will hurt the level of trust between two nation. Future cooperation with South Korea in defense industry may get jeopardized.



HellFireIndo said:


> We should really pay that 2 billion USD share.



Agreed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> From what I read from different media I think Indonesia position is getting softer on the bargaining, it looks like the demand to decrease IFX acquisition from 48 into 16 is no more our demand. Other demand like the right to market the plane is also not heard from latest Wiranto statement. Now what (look like) is left is about decreasing R&D share from 20 percent into 15 percent.
> 
> The idea to renegotiate the program actually comes up after Rupiah get pressured but now Rupiah has already come back to normal. Defense budget for 2020 have also been increase into 9 billion USD, an increase from 7,8 billion USD for 2019 budget.
> 
> Personally I dont like the idea to renegotiate the program. It shows lack of commitment to keep previous agreement that has already been agreed. It will hurt the level of trust between two nation. Future cooperation with South Korea in defense industry may get jeopardized.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed



Trump promised to devaluing US dollar value against their competitor, especially country who got large surplus trade against them


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> Its mean one, They need us more than us need them, in other words we got a very large bargaining chips. We should milk them dry if we can, no need to be soft against them as it is our National interest (or some people interest) at stakes. They should have seeing it, Jet fighter market in Indonesia is actually very large as the needs is actually large enough considering our economy might, population number, and area must be defended , they look at possible future sales and coorperation



True, we have more leverage/bargaining chips. In this era where we purchased LST/LPD like there is no tomorow reflecting the support of local Industry and self sustained. Question is why it seems like we are trying to back down from the project which can support our own fighter X? Why negotiate more benefit for less money? crazy right? Well maybe not. From my point of view our govt dont see the cost and benefit match up in our flavor. Of all those bright people in bappenas, bkpm, kemenhan, etc, they try to negotiate for less but ask for more? simply there are reason behind it that they cant fully open it to public.

I remember statement from Pres.Jokowi saying "...kita ga mau hubungan dengan korea jadi tidak baik...", something like that. From political perspective he prolly said the project is not right for the money, I want to dump it but there are others business we doing with them so we cant simply drop it. Maybe we can negotiate for more benefit, if not from this project then from other project. This probably the case when Mr.Luhut announce Hyundai automotive suddenly want to invest huge amount of money for their car factory in Indonesia. Take and give, sounds familiar? 

Another reason maybe some source code for the design that is locked by LM and only given to Korea. I heard its not that LM didnt want it to share, but their govt not allowed them to share with us. So prolly we stuck in "ready" design (with all the calculation behind not given). Again its just my amature speculation and analyze, but there is somthing that doesnt add up.

My thoughts is to continue with the project but negotiate for the right to modify the fighter. That should be enough for our engineer to toy with and hopefully can learn something from on hand experience.


----------



## Nike

Gundala said:


> True, we have more leverage/bargaining chips. In this era where we purchased LST/LPD like there is no tomorow reflecting the support of local Industry and self sustained. Question is why it seems like we are trying to back down from the project which can support our own fighter X? Why negotiate more benefit for less money? crazy right? Well maybe not. From my point of view our govt dont see the cost and benefit match up in our flavor. Of all those bright people in bappenas, bkpm, kemenhan, etc, they try to negotiate for less but ask for more? simply there are reason behind it that they cant fully open it to public.
> 
> I remember statement from Pres.Jokowi saying "...kita ga mau hubungan dengan korea jadi tidak baik...", something like that. From political perspective he prolly said the project is not right for the money, I want to dump it but there are others business we doing with them so we cant simply drop it. Maybe we can negotiate for more benefit, if not from this project then from other project. This probably the case when Mr.Luhut announce Hyundai automotive suddenly want to invest huge amount of money for their car factory in Indonesia. Take and give, sounds familiar?
> 
> Another reason maybe some source code for the design that is locked by LM and only given to Korea. I heard its not that LM didnt want it to share, but their govt not allowed them to share with us. So prolly we stuck in "ready" design (with all the calculation behind not given). Again its just my amature speculation and analyze, but there is somthing that doesnt add up.
> 
> My thoughts is to continue with the project but negotiate for the right to modify the fighter. That should be enough for our engineer to toy with and hopefully can learn something from on hand experience.



Well last time i heard, there is some irk because some Korean conglomerate prefer to chose other country as their center base production instead of in Indonesia in which our government clearly had given huge favor for them and made their products easily spreading accross Indonesia and this create huge burden on our account ballance because this mean we are importing more gadget produced by those competitor country. But then their government trying to facillitates more of their company to invest in Indonesia and trying to appease our government over this issue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> Trump promised to devaluing US dollar value against their competitor, especially country who got large surplus trade against them


Trump policies of trade war especially against China eventually gives negative effects to Indonesia as it disrupts global trade chain with tarriff applied. Not only against China but also against NAFTA members in particular Mexico & Canada and also recently launched trade war against EU. What bothers me that we actually have trade surplus with US and Trump recently planning to lift up GSP for developing nations unless rebalancing the trade. We can play along and win him over through this

https://www.asiatimes.com/2019/05/article/to-pacify-trump-indonesia-seeks-american-arms/

Hoping that somehow US & China can agree on set term, or watching US elections 2020. AFAIK Deep South states normally Republican voters & Trump supporters slowly switch their voice. Farmers especially Soya bean, Corn & Onion are facing bankruptcy due to China retalliatory tarrifs on US agriculture products. These farmers made majority of deep south & midland voters which their voice reflects Electoral College they represent. Republican voice is crumbling with low popularity as we see ourself Conggres election has been won by Democrat House Majority and Conggreswoman Nancy Pelosi has been named as Democratic House Speaker, with New England & West Coast population hold firms in Democratic Party while Republican traditional voters are swinging, 2020 election would be interesting. Donald J.Trump will obviously continue as Republican standard bearer, the question is who Democrats will pick as standard bearer with strategies to winning the south while keeping the votes in the north.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia allocates USD143 million for two naval hydrographic vessels

Indonesia has approved an additional sum of IDR2.04 trillion for the country's 2019 defence budget
The funds will be allocated towards the procurement of hydrographic survey vessels that can be quickly converted into vessels of opportunity for submarine rescue
The Indonesian Ministry of Finance has approved an additional IDR2.04 trillion (USD143 million) for the country's 2019 defence budget, with a view on accelerating the procurement process for two new hydrographic survey ships that can be swiftly converted into vessels of opportunity (VOO) for submarine rescue operations.

The funds will be added to the country's previously approved 2019 defence budget of IDR108 trillion, according to an official document seen by _Jane's_ on 17 July.

_https://www.janes.com/article/89932...43-million-for-two-naval-hydrographic-vessels_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

*Koopssus TNI Sah Terbentuk, Beroperasi di Dalam dan Luar RI*
CNN Indonesia | Kamis, 18/07/2019 18:06 WIB





Ilustrasi Koopssus TNI. (CNN Indonesia/Adhi Wicaksono)





Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Presiden Joko Widodo resmi menandatangi Peraturan Presiden Nomor 42 Tahun 2019 tentang Perubahan Kedua Atas Perpres Nomor 10 Tahun 2010 tentang Sususan Organisasi Tentara Nasional Indonesia. Perpres tersebut ditandatangani dan mulai berlaku sejak 3 Juli 2019.

Perpres itu diketahui merupakan dasar perubahan susunan Markas Besar TNI dan pembentukan Komando Operasi Khusus (Koopsus) TNI yang berasal dari matra darat, laut, dan udara.

Dalam Perpres itu, Koopssus TNI bertugas untuk menyelenggarakan operasi khusus dan memberikan dukungan dalam operasi khusus yang membutuhkan kecepatan dan keberhasilan tinggi.

"Guna menyelamatkan kepentingan nasional di dalam maupun di luar wilayah Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia dalam rangka mendukung tugas pokok TNI," dikutip dari situs seskab.go.id, Kamis (18/7).

Lebih lanjut, Perpres menyebut Koopsus TNI dipimpin oleh Komandan Koopssus TNI dengan pangkat bintang dua. Sementara Wakil Dankoopssus dijabat oleh perwira tinggi berpangkat bintang satu.

Adapun kedudukan Dankoopssus TNI berada di bawah dan bertanggungjawab kepada Panglima TNI. Dankoopssus juga dibantu oleh Wadankoopssus. Sementara dalam pelaksanaan tugas sehari-hari Dankoopssus berkoordinasi dengan Kasum TNI.

Dalam Perpres 42/2019 itu juga disebutkan soal Komando Operasi TNI. Susunannya terdiri dari Komando Pertahanan Udara Nasional; Komando Gabungan Wilayah Pertahanan; Komando Cadangan Strategis TNI Angkatan Darat; Komando Pasukan Khusus; Komando Daerah Militer; Komando Armada; Komando Lintas Laut Militer; dan Komando Operasional TNI Angkatan Udara.

Sebelumnya, TNI pernah memiliki Koopssusgab TNI yang dibentuk oleh Moeldoko selaku Panglima TNI pada 2015. Tim ini merupakan gabungan pasukan elite dari tiga matra TNI, yakni Sat-81 milik TNI AD, Denjaka milik TNI AL, dan Satbravo-90 dari TNI AU. Namun, tim ini dibekukan.

Usai pengesahan UU Nomor 5 Tahun 2018 tentang Tindak Pidana Terorisme, pasukan elite ini direncanakan aktif kembali lewat penyusunan payung hukum. Yakni, Peraturan Pemerintah (PP) sebagai turunan Undang-Undang Nomor 34 Tahun 2004 tentang TNI, dan lewat Perpres terkait pelibatan TNI dalam UU Terorisme.

https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...sah-terbentuk-beroperasi-di-dalam-dan-luar-ri

Possible Indonesian James Bond?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

gondes said:


> *Koopssus TNI Sah Terbentuk, Beroperasi di Dalam dan Luar RI*
> CNN Indonesia | Kamis, 18/07/2019 18:06 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilustrasi Koopssus TNI. (CNN Indonesia/Adhi Wicaksono)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Presiden Joko Widodo resmi menandatangi Peraturan Presiden Nomor 42 Tahun 2019 tentang Perubahan Kedua Atas Perpres Nomor 10 Tahun 2010 tentang Sususan Organisasi Tentara Nasional Indonesia. Perpres tersebut ditandatangani dan mulai berlaku sejak 3 Juli 2019.
> 
> Perpres itu diketahui merupakan dasar perubahan susunan Markas Besar TNI dan pembentukan Komando Operasi Khusus (Koopsus) TNI yang berasal dari matra darat, laut, dan udara.
> 
> Dalam Perpres itu, Koopssus TNI bertugas untuk menyelenggarakan operasi khusus dan memberikan dukungan dalam operasi khusus yang membutuhkan kecepatan dan keberhasilan tinggi.
> 
> "Guna menyelamatkan kepentingan nasional di dalam maupun di luar wilayah Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia dalam rangka mendukung tugas pokok TNI," dikutip dari situs seskab.go.id, Kamis (18/7).
> 
> Lebih lanjut, Perpres menyebut Koopsus TNI dipimpin oleh Komandan Koopssus TNI dengan pangkat bintang dua. Sementara Wakil Dankoopssus dijabat oleh perwira tinggi berpangkat bintang satu.
> 
> Adapun kedudukan Dankoopssus TNI berada di bawah dan bertanggungjawab kepada Panglima TNI. Dankoopssus juga dibantu oleh Wadankoopssus. Sementara dalam pelaksanaan tugas sehari-hari Dankoopssus berkoordinasi dengan Kasum TNI.
> 
> Dalam Perpres 42/2019 itu juga disebutkan soal Komando Operasi TNI. Susunannya terdiri dari Komando Pertahanan Udara Nasional; Komando Gabungan Wilayah Pertahanan; Komando Cadangan Strategis TNI Angkatan Darat; Komando Pasukan Khusus; Komando Daerah Militer; Komando Armada; Komando Lintas Laut Militer; dan Komando Operasional TNI Angkatan Udara.
> 
> Sebelumnya, TNI pernah memiliki Koopssusgab TNI yang dibentuk oleh Moeldoko selaku Panglima TNI pada 2015. Tim ini merupakan gabungan pasukan elite dari tiga matra TNI, yakni Sat-81 milik TNI AD, Denjaka milik TNI AL, dan Satbravo-90 dari TNI AU. Namun, tim ini dibekukan.
> 
> Usai pengesahan UU Nomor 5 Tahun 2018 tentang Tindak Pidana Terorisme, pasukan elite ini direncanakan aktif kembali lewat penyusunan payung hukum. Yakni, Peraturan Pemerintah (PP) sebagai turunan Undang-Undang Nomor 34 Tahun 2004 tentang TNI, dan lewat Perpres terkait pelibatan TNI dalam UU Terorisme.
> 
> https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...sah-terbentuk-beroperasi-di-dalam-dan-luar-ri
> 
> Possible Indonesian James Bond?



No, This thing is more like US SOCOM, centralized operator command

*Wiranto to discusss Indonesia-Timor Leste borders with Xanana*
18th Jul 2019 21:53





Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Wiranto (left) shakes hands with Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi after discussing the Indonesia-Timor Leste borders in Jakarta on Thursday (July 18, 2019) (ANTARA/FAUZI LAMBOKA)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesian Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs, Wiranto, will meet Timor Leste Minister of Strategic Planning and Investment, Xanana Gusmao, next week to conclude a discussion over the Indonesia-Timor Leste borders.

Xanana will begin his Indonesian visit on Monday, July 22, 2019, Wiranto said at his office in Jakarta on Thursday.

Indonesian Foreign Minister, Retno Marsudi, will attend the meeting to end the discussion related to the Senior Official Consultation (SOC).

The SOC is an agreement reached during a meeting between Wiranto, Marsudi and Xanana in Jakarta in 2017 and is aimed at discussing the technical settlement of state border disputes between the two countries.

"My meeting with Xanana was more of a political decision to endorse the outcome of the 5th SOC in Bali," he said.

Wiranto said both countries have made progress over settling the border issue

"I have met him (Xanana) several times. But I hope the meeting which will be held on July 22 will be part of efforts to finalize the last point, which is quite long," he said.

The Indonesian areas bordering Timor Leste include Noel Besi-Citrana and Bidjael Sunan-Oben.

The Noel Besi-Citrana border area in Kupang district, East Nusa Tenggara, shares a common border with Timor Leste's Oecusse-Ambeno,

Bidjael Sunan-Oben is located in Manusasi, and Timor Tengah Utara district. 



Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/12...sss-indonesia-timor-leste-borders-with-xanana

IMHO, those two is mature enough to brush aside their past and entered in new diplomatic table manner

Just my personnal though, Jakarta should giving much support to East Timor by more investment and loans so to alleviate their economy and made them more reliance on us. Thus this way can decreasing their depence on China and Australia, and to ensure there is no more foreign military bases near our border


----------



## Cromwell

Infographic on Lada Class LST
Credit to Fb page World Defense Zone







Marine Rouge said:


> No, This thing is more like US SOCOM, centralized operator command
> 
> *Wiranto to discusss Indonesia-Timor Leste borders with Xanana*
> 18th Jul 2019 21:53
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Wiranto (left) shakes hands with Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi after discussing the Indonesia-Timor Leste borders in Jakarta on Thursday (July 18, 2019) (ANTARA/FAUZI LAMBOKA)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesian Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs, Wiranto, will meet Timor Leste Minister of Strategic Planning and Investment, Xanana Gusmao, next week to conclude a discussion over the Indonesia-Timor Leste borders.
> 
> Xanana will begin his Indonesian visit on Monday, July 22, 2019, Wiranto said at his office in Jakarta on Thursday.
> 
> Indonesian Foreign Minister, Retno Marsudi, will attend the meeting to end the discussion related to the Senior Official Consultation (SOC).
> 
> The SOC is an agreement reached during a meeting between Wiranto, Marsudi and Xanana in Jakarta in 2017 and is aimed at discussing the technical settlement of state border disputes between the two countries.
> 
> "My meeting with Xanana was more of a political decision to endorse the outcome of the 5th SOC in Bali," he said.
> 
> Wiranto said both countries have made progress over settling the border issue
> 
> "I have met him (Xanana) several times. But I hope the meeting which will be held on July 22 will be part of efforts to finalize the last point, which is quite long," he said.
> 
> The Indonesian areas bordering Timor Leste include Noel Besi-Citrana and Bidjael Sunan-Oben.
> 
> The Noel Besi-Citrana border area in Kupang district, East Nusa Tenggara, shares a common border with Timor Leste's Oecusse-Ambeno,
> 
> Bidjael Sunan-Oben is located in Manusasi, and Timor Tengah Utara district.
> 
> 
> 
> Editor: Rahmad Nasution
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/12...sss-indonesia-timor-leste-borders-with-xanana
> 
> IMHO, those two is mature enough to brush aside their past and entered in new diplomatic table manner
> 
> Just my personnal though, Jakarta should giving much support to East Timor by more investment and loans so to alleviate their economy and made them more reliance on us. Thus this way can decreasing their depence on China and Australia, and to ensure there is no more foreign military bases near our border



https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.sm...et-up-east-timor-spy-base-20110509-1efwo.html

There was though failed Chinese bid in 2007 to establish Spy base by installing surveillance radar base in Wetar Strait. Manned by Chinese technicians & solely built for Chinese military purpose. The plan failed as PM Jose Ramos Horta consult US & Australia and advised to decline the offer.


----------



## Raduga

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

^^^ the mockup that always given as "cinderamata" were LPD , didn't they have any other combatant mockup 



Cromwell said:


> Infographic on Lada Class LST
> Credit to Fb page World Defense Zone
> View attachment 569868
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.sm...et-up-east-timor-spy-base-20110509-1efwo.html



26 unit , that's almost the same number of chinese yuting 2 class LST fleet


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> ^^^ the mockup that always given as "cinderamata" were LPD , didn't they have any other combatant mockup
> 
> 
> 
> 26 unit , that's almost the same number of chinese yuting 2 class LST fleet


I can satisfy on development of amphibious & auxilliary fleet. I mean we can build ourself LPD, LST, LCU, Hospital ship, Oil refuelling ship however the feeling is contrary on combatant escort fleet. The progress is too slow to achieve 2024 goal, some of the goals will go late & be fullfilled post 2024.


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> Well last time i heard, there is some irk because some Korean conglomerate prefer to chose other country as their center base production instead of in Indonesia in which our government clearly had given huge favor for them and made their products easily spreading accross Indonesia and this create huge burden on our account ballance because this mean we are importing more gadget produced by those competitor country. But then their government trying to facillitates more of their company to invest in Indonesia and trying to appease our government over this issue



Ahhh now this might be the case. Now it all starting to make sense to me. Thank you!!


----------



## Nike

ACADEMIA
OPINION
*Jokowi needs powerful foreign minister*

Kornelius Purba
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, July 19, 2019 / 07:59 am




Retno Marsudi (The Jakarta Post/Ben Latuihamallo)
Due to his lack of attention to and interest in complex and long-term foreign affairs, and his strong preference for down-to-earth diplomacy, President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo needs to look for three traits in his future foreign minister.

First, he needs to have a powerful foreign minister who dares to “force” him to engage more intensively in regional and global affairs.

The ongoing trade war between the United States and China will likely continue, especially if US President Donald Trump wins reelection next year. Japan and South Korea are also embroiled in a trade war, albeit at a smaller scale. As those countries are Indonesia’s major trading partners, the implications of their disputes could be devastating for us. In the meantime, the European Union’s decision to phase out palm oil imports from Indonesia will pose another challenge.

Therefore, his minister should have deep knowledge, skills and experience, not just in traditional diplomacy but also in economics, among other fields. Apart from the ministry’s many capable diplomats, noncareer diplomats are also available for the President to choose from.

Jokowi will reportedly announce his new Cabinet lineup this month, to be finalized after he is sworn in for his second term on Oct. 20. He may replace some ministers implicated in corruption cases.

Jokowi may or may not retain Retno LP Marsudi as his chief diplomat. She will certainly be remembered for two achievements in the last five years, but are they enough for Indonesia? My answer is definitely no.

First, Indonesia was selected to be a nonpermanent member of the United Nations Security Council for two years until December 2020. It is Indonesia’s fourth membership.

Second, Indonesia succeeded in convincing ASEAN to unanimously adopt a united position on the Indo-Pacific concept during its summit in Bangkok last month. It is perfect on paper. The regional grouping demands to play a central role in the Indo-Pacific. Other partners, such as the US, Australia, Japan and India, however, have their own concepts. It will take an extremely long time to achieve the goal.

EU officials insisted last week that Indonesia should play a much more substantial role in global affairs. “You are a member of the world’s 20 largest economies, but you are too shy,” a diplomat said.

In his farewell interview with _The Jakarta Post_ last month, then-British ambassador Moazzam Malik said Indonesia should be more open and active internationally. “It is important for the world, because you are the world’s fourth-largest country, the third-largest democracy and [have] the world’s largest Muslim population.”

Though Jokowi may be recorded in history as Indonesia’s president with the least attention to and interest in foreign relations, he is very keen on economic diplomacy. He is consistently inclined to an inward-looking approach. In his victory speech to staunch supporters last week, just one day after his contender Prabowo Subianto had congratulated him on his reelection, the President did not explicitly mention the direction of his foreign policy for the next five years.

However, a careful reading of the speech shows Jokowi has actually set up his foreign policy base — domestic economic power and domestic democracy. He differs sharply from Prabowo, who insisted that Indonesia’s international posture was determined by its military might.

“We have to be optimistic about the future. We have to be confident and brave in facing the challenge of global competition. We have to believe that we can be one of the strongest countries in the world,” the President said, one day after Prabowo finally congratulated the President in their meeting on the Jakarta MRT.

Second, the President also needs to consider expanding the role and function of the Foreign Ministry by putting it in charge of international trade. After Soeharto’s fall, the government abolished the directorate general for foreign economic relations at the Foreign Ministry. This played an important role during Soeharto’s rule and was fully involved in the Cabinet meetings. The Foreign Ministry then only had directorates general for the Asia Pacific, American and European affairs, ASEAN cooperation, multilateral affairs, information and public diplomacy, law and international treaties, and protocol and consular affairs. None of them are specifically for economic matters.

Indonesia may need to learn from Australia’s Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade, which states on its website that it “provides foreign, trade and development policy advice to the government. We work with other government agencies to ensure that Australia’s pursuit of its global, regional and bilateral interests is coordinated effectively”. So Jokowi could rename the Foreign Ministry to be the Foreign Affairs and International Trade Ministry. The current Trade Ministry then could focus on domestic trade.

Third, the President needs to set up a council on foreign relations. The Foreign Ministry already has its own think tank, the Policy Analysis and Development Agency, now headed by Siswo Pramono, but it is more for internal purposes. The council would serve as a think tank and advisor to the President and the foreign minister. It would comprise former foreign ministers, senior diplomats, businesspeople, scholars, senior military and police officers and eminent persons. Its main task would be to provide outlooks and advice for the President and the Cabinet regarding foreign relations.

President Jokowi needs a powerful foreign minister who would be in charge of an expanded ministry, and he definitely also needs an effective foreign relations council. On security and defense affairs, it is also important for the President to set up a national security advisory council, but, again, with an effective team.

It is the President’s prerogative to pick his ministers. This is just a gentle reminder: He needs a powerful foreign minister as his chief diplomat.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/academia/2019/07/19/jokowi-needs-powerful-foreign-minister.html

Just another gentle reminder, Jokowi need more stronger military posture to backing up his diplomacy approach as we are too shy to use military posturing to backing up even on our border Enforcement policy against our neighbor

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cromwell

Infographics of PT.Pindad product
















Credit to Fb page World Defense Zone

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> Trump policies of trade war especially against China eventually gives negative effects to Indonesia as it disrupts global trade chain with tarriff applied. Not only against China but also against NAFTA members in particular Mexico & Canada and also recently launched trade war against EU. What bothers me that we actually have trade surplus with US and Trump recently planning to lift up GSP for developing nations unless rebalancing the trade. We can play along and win him over through this
> 
> https://www.asiatimes.com/2019/05/article/to-pacify-trump-indonesia-seeks-american-arms/
> 
> Hoping that somehow US & China can agree on set term, or watching US elections 2020. AFAIK Deep South states normally Republican voters & Trump supporters slowly switch their voice. Farmers especially Soya bean, Corn & Onion are facing bankruptcy due to China retalliatory tarrifs on US agriculture products. These farmers made majority of deep south & midland voters which their voice reflects Electoral College they represent. Republican voice is crumbling with low popularity as we see ourself Conggres election has been won by Democrat House Majority and Conggreswoman Nancy Pelosi has been named as Democratic House Speaker, with New England & West Coast population hold firms in Democratic Party while Republican traditional voters are swinging, 2020 election would be interesting. Donald J.Trump will obviously continue as Republican standard bearer, the question is who Democrats will pick as standard bearer with strategies to winning the south while keeping the votes in the north.



Whoa you seems to have good knowledge in politics. Your profile picture is one of my favourite Indonesia "Srikandi". Her worked sometime go un-notice due to the nature of her job, but I can see the result and Im proud she representing our nation in international forum.

I have a question regarding relation among Nato vs Trumph and our arms balance. I know trumph has been pissing on them couple of times. The german, france, british, sweedia, spain 6th gen fighter development which reluctant to alow US base company to join them seems like reflection of cracks from inside? The decision which France publicly anounce to get rid of US components from its def products? Join C130 Hercules base between French and German? I could go all day here hehe. My question is what should Indonesia do seeing this? Getting more defense arrangement with German and France to have better Non-american defense product/components rather then relying on Russia? I personally like Rusian products specially their missiles and passive radar technology, EW, I think they are more advance then the west in some cases. But now the stacks are against them, too risky to rely on russ to diversify now as their company and economy is falling down, we need better options.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> Whoa you seems to have good knowledge in politics. Your profile picture is one of my favourite Indonesia "Srikandi". Her worked sometime go un-notice due to the nature of her job, but I can see the result and Im proud she representing our nation in international forum.
> 
> I have a question regarding relation among Nato vs Trumph and our arms balance. I know trumph has been pissing on them couple of times. The german, france, british, sweedia, spain 6th gen fighter development which reluctant to alow US base company to join them seems like reflection of cracks from inside? The decision which France publicly anounce to get rid of US components from its def products? Join C130 Hercules base between French and German? I could go all day here hehe. My question is what should Indonesia do seeing this? Getting more defense arrangement with German and France to have better Non-american defense product/components rather then relying on Russia? I personally like Rusian products specially their missiles and passive radar technology, EW, I think they are more advance then the west in some cases. But now the stacks are against them, too risky to rely on russ to diversify now as their company and economy is falling down, we need better options.


Generally we interact well with European arms manufacturers and many of our defence industries products receive inputs from Europe namely CASA ( Spain ) & IPTN programme on NC-212 & CN-235, Messerschmitt ( Germany ) BO-105 which being licence produce in IPTN facillity, various Super Puma family ( SA-330, NAS-332 & latest H-225M ) by which we have rights to manufacture certain components & MRO facillity from Aerospatiale ( France ) backthen later Airbus nowadays also SS-1 series assault rifles which originally from FN ( Belgium ). Overall we can enjoy excellence partnership with Europe but certain things just can't go without US like F-16s, etc. So my perception we generally doing well with NATO countries in term defence industries development and technology transfer.
To add PT.Pindad Anoa 6x6 APC also has inputs from Renault ( France ) VAB APC platform and untill now we still use French engine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Gundala said:


> Whoa you seems to have good knowledge in politics. Your profile picture is one of my favourite Indonesia "Srikandi". Her worked sometime go un-notice due to the nature of her job, but I can see the result and Im proud she representing our nation in international forum.
> 
> I have a question regarding relation among Nato vs Trumph and our arms balance. I know trumph has been pissing on them couple of times. The german, france, british, sweedia, spain 6th gen fighter development which reluctant to alow US base company to join them seems like reflection of cracks from inside? The decision which France publicly anounce to get rid of US components from its def products? Join C130 Hercules base between French and German? I could go all day here hehe. My question is what should Indonesia do seeing this? Getting more defense arrangement with German and France to have better Non-american defense product/components rather then relying on Russia? I personally like Rusian products specially their missiles and passive radar technology, EW, I think they are more advance then the west in some cases. But now the stacks are against them, too risky to rely on russ to diversify now as their company and economy is falling down, we need better options.


Russian products excels in defensive purpose, especially defense against NATO weapons, NATO made the best tank, Russia built the best anti-tank and so on. Aside from economic and political reason, supply chain from Russia is hard and complicated to maintain as they are pretty much isolated geographically, blocked by NATO both in the Baltic and the Black sea, and that Vladivostok freezes for a large portion of the year, all sea route from Russia are difficult, Indonesia doesn't have the land (railway) access to Russia like China or India, so every arms purchases must go through that difficult (and long) route or by the expensive airlift (and this in the state of sanction), and then comes the maintenance and spare parts....

So far, the Army have been very satisfied with French Army products, notably 30 tons and under armored assets also artillery (CAESAR), for Germany, there's no other place where it's better to buy anything tracked above 30 tonnes. EU products are notoriously expensive tho, but at least they're "honestly" expensive, unlike the US who deliberately overprice their products for export. Talking about local political matters and factionalism, TNI-AD* will not *use any Russian product, period (and it turns, Chinese, there's even accident involving their products).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

From down under 

*Laksamana TNI Siwi Adji tingkatkan hubungan dengan AL Australia*
Jumat, 19 Juli 2019 13:10 WIB





Kepala Staf TNI AL, Laksamana TNI Siwi Adji (tengah), melakukan inspeksi kehormatan di Markas Besar Angkatan Laut Australia, di Canberra, Australia, Jumat (19/7/2019). Selama di Australia, dia bertemu dengan Kepala Staf Angkatan Australia, Vice Admiral Michael Joseph Noonan, dan beberapa pemimpin puncak militer negara benua itu. (Dinas Penerangan TNI AL)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Kepala Staf TNI AL, Laksamana TNI Siwi Sukma Adji, tengah melakukan kunjungan kehormatan kepada koleganya, Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut Australia, Vice Admiral Michael Joseph Noonan, di Canberra, Australia, Jumat (19/07).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Old assesment of Leopard 2 MBTs feasibility on Indonesian roads & bridges.




Scope of work on 2nd batch of Nagapasa Class between PT.PAL & DSME
Credit to Fb page FSM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soman45

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 569887
> Old assesment of Leopard 2 MBTs feasibility on Indonesian roads & bridges.
> View attachment 569888
> 
> Scope of work on 2nd batch of Nagapasa Class between PT.PAL & DSME
> Credit to Fb page FSM



I wonder if there is a plan to increase our Leopard quantity? or the army just need 100 of them at the moment?


----------



## Cromwell

Soman45 said:


> I wonder if there is a plan to increase our Leopard quantity? or the army just need 100 of them at the moment?


I don't see any plans that Army will add more Leopards now. 103 Leopard 2 & 10 Utillity Panzers, the number won't change in future i suppose just maximise the current ones by upgrades, new leadership new priorities after all we are archipelagic nation, the major arms acquisition should be more focused on Navy & Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

What to gain & timeline from KFX/IFX, idk if this overly too ambitious or realistic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Prajurit TNI AU melakukan uji smart hunter dalam latihan terbesar TNI AU, Angkasa Yudha 2019 di Lanud Iswahjudi. Foto/Ist.

*TNI AU Coba Smart Hunter di Angkasa Yudha 2019, Ini Kehebatannya*
115Shares




















MADIUN - Latihan terbesar TNI AU, Angkasa Yudha 2019, menjadi ajang uji coba sejumlah alat utama sistem senjata (Alutsista) canggih milik penjaga langit nusantara ini.

Berbagai alat perang terbaru yang dimiliki TNI AU, yang diujicobakan di Angkasa Yudha 2019, antara lain Jammer GPS, anti drone, Mobil DF (direction finder), Communication Jammer Mobile, serta Smart Hunter. 

Baca Juga:

Prabowo-Jokowi Sudah Bertemu, Gerindra Inginkan Kursi Ketua MPR
SD Kreatif Muhammadiyah Surabaya Tanamkan Cita-cita Siswa Sejak Dini


Smart hunter merupakan peralatan TNI AU yang mengarah pada kelengkapan rudal anti serangan udara (SAM/surface to air missile), dengan basis MANPADS (man portable air defence systems). 

Ini bisa dilihat dari hadirnya sista Mistral, Grom, dan QW-3. Dengan basis MANPADS, rudal dapat dioperasikan secara mandiri oleh satu atau dua orang awak. Dalam beberapa platform, dapat diintegrasikan dengan pola penembakkan otomatis dalam suatu sistem peluncur



SAM SHORAD seperti Mistral, Grom, dan QW-3 rata-rata jarak tembak maksimumnya mencapai 5.000-6.000 meter. Dengan kecepatan supersonic, itu artinya target yang disasar 'hanya' efektif mengejar helikopter dan jet tempur yang terbang rendah dengan kecepatan tinggi. Sementara dalam konteks menghadapi jet tempur yang terbang tinggi di atas 8.000-10.000 meter alat ini tidak begitu efektif. 

Smart Hunter yang merupakan buatan China, adalah sistem radar yang digunakan untuk memandu awak rudal QW-3 dalam mengetahui arah datangnya target lawan. Maklum arah datangnya pesawat lawan kadang sulit ditemukan secara visual. 

Dengan demikian, awak rudal dapat mengambil inisiatif pertama untuk melakukan tembakan untuk melumpuhkan pesawat penyusup. Smart Hunter dipasang dalam platform jip 4×4, untuk pesanan Paskhas, digunakan jenis Nissan Frontier 2000 cc dengan warna cat hijau. 
ADVERTISEMENT


Dilengkapi jaringan wireless, sehingga satu unit Smart Hunter mampu mengendalikan 12 penembak QW-3. Jalur komunikasi antara pusat kendali dan juru tembak mengandalkan gelombang WiFi (wireless fidelity).

Dalam keterangannya, Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (Kasau) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna mengatakan, sangat bangga dengan semangat yang ditunjukkan para prajurit TNI AU selama latihan Angkasa Yudha 2019.

"Latihan Angkasa Yudha 2019 penuh dengan kompleksitas, namun saya berharap kita mampu melaksanakan latihan ini dengan baik. Tugas kita adalah latihan dan operasi, semuanya membutuhkan biaya yang besar, namun yakinlah kita akan memenuhi kekurangan-kekurangan kita," tegasnya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 569887
> Old assesment of Leopard 2 MBTs feasibility on Indonesian roads & bridges.
> View attachment 569888
> 
> Scope of work on 2nd batch of Nagapasa Class between PT.PAL & DSME
> Credit to Fb page FSM


Ini yg dulu muncul perdebatan sengit..sampai ada istilah jamaah amblesiyah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

mejikuhibiu said:


> Ini yg dulu muncul perdebatan sengit..sampai ada istilah jamaah amblesiyah


Well that term " ambles " if i could remember 6 or 7 years ago originally came from esteemed former President Habibie. I don't mean to disrespect him he's a genious and contributes greatly in early days of our aviation industry however he's not an expert in Tank & armoured vehicle, the subjects aren't his expertise. Those Leopards certainly do well as stated in the assesment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Now army have mbt leo2..
Does our marine need mbt too? Marine only have bmp, pt76 n amx10pac90..maybe marine can go to france for le clecr or russia t80 or t90..marine much more familiar witj ruski stuff..how about the plan thar marine to purchase sprut?? Still keep going or it just like su35


----------



## Cromwell

mejikuhibiu said:


> Now army have mbt leo2..
> Does our marine need mbt too? Marine only have bmp, pt76 n amx10pac90..maybe marine can go to france for le clecr or russia t80 or t90..marine much more familiar witj ruski stuff..how about the plan thar marine to purchase sprut?? Still keep going or it just like su35


I think for immidiate needs we will see more IFVs & APCs like BMP-3F & BT-3F slowly replacing ageing PT-76B & BTR-50. In fact marines focus most likely will be to replace many of ageing equipments from USSR. 
Meanwhile





What seems like AWACS simulation using MPA aircraft during Exercise Angkasa Yudha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## V3NOM12

Cromwell said:


> I think for immidiate needs we will see more IFVs & APCs like BMP-3F & BT-3F slowly replacing ageing PT-76B & BTR-50. In fact marines focus most likely will be to replace many of ageing equipments from USSR.
> Meanwhile
> View attachment 569922
> 
> What seems like AWACS simulation using MPA aircraft during Exercise Angkasa Yudha



I dont know what to tell after reading the word "asumsi" lol, hope the next exercise will have the real AWACS, ameen.


----------



## Cromwell

V3NOM12 said:


> I dont know what to tell after reading the word "asumsi" lol, hope the next exercise will have the real AWACS, ameen.


Far from being ideal. I doubt that even by next exercise we already have AEWC platforms, it will be years to come when we see a pair of them with our roundel.

Btw general information of Airbus C-295 AEW with ELTA supplied EL/W-2090 AESA radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> Far from being ideal. I doubt that even by next exercise we already have AEWC platforms, it will be years to come when we see a pair of them with our roundel.
> 
> Btw general information of Airbus C-295 AEW with ELTA supplied EL/W-2090 AESA radar.
> View attachment 569930


I prefer Wedgetail more tbh, rotodome-style AWACS seems to gone out of fashion these days (Sentry?).


----------



## Cromwell

HellFireIndo said:


> I prefer Wedgetail more tbh, rotodome-style AWACS seems to gone out of fashion these days (Sentry?).


At this point i agree on any platforms which favour us more. So far we have Saab offering Erieye ER AEWC ( however Saab 2000 is very rare aircraft and production line already stopped, so the maintenance will cost us more money especially this type of aircraft isn't in service of TNI-AU ), Boeing with Wedgetail like my posting previously (
https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-collaborate-to-enhance-aerospace-growth.html , we already get used on operating Boeing in 5th Squadron especially Boeing 737 series, importantly our GMF Aeroasia can do MRO on Boeing 737 platform ) and Airbus with C-295 AEW ( PT.DI alliance with Airbus has been for long term, in fact our medium & light lifts also helicopters are mostly Airbus products or previously CASA & Aerospatiale again C-295 also has been being in service of 2nd Squadron so maintenance, spare parts are no issue ). In the end I can only watch and see what user ( TNI-AU ) will choose based on pro & cons they asses. Regardless i suppose Boeing Wedgetail vs Airbus C-295 AEW are the likely strongest candidates.


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> I think for immidiate needs we will see more IFVs & APCs like BMP-3F & BT-3F slowly replacing ageing PT-76B & BTR-50. In fact marines focus most likely will be to replace many of ageing equipments from USSR.
> Meanwhile
> View attachment 569922
> 
> What seems like AWACS simulation using MPA aircraft during Exercise Angkasa Yudha



Dont know about the chance, but sprut sd is the main contender to replace some of our PT76 light tank as the main amphibious assault tank


----------



## chandieka

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 569897
> View attachment 569898
> What to gain & timeline from KFX/IFX, idk if this overly too ambitious or realistic



as an engineer my self it is overly ambitious to have those stuff ready by the date it was supposed to be ready.

IDK how much of thing they need to research from the ground up from "Pengembangan <Tech Name>" and how much thing they procure from buying research or licensing the patent and all that stuff.

the only thing we can know is that the Korean is doing somewhat a good job at doing it, IMO I believe our engineer didn't actually participate at actually doing the research/designing the aircraft but instead learning the stuff that are currently available for the aircraft. 
(who knows maybe I'm wrong cuz im not from aviation industrie anyway)


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> Dont know about the chance, but sprut sd is the main contender to replace some of our PT76 light tank as the main amphibious assault tank


Well time will tell



chandieka said:


> as an engineer my self it is overly ambitious to have those stuff ready by the date it was supposed to be ready.
> 
> IDK how much of thing they need to research from the ground up from "Pengembangan <Tech Name>" and how much thing they procure from buying research or licensing the patent and all that stuff.
> 
> the only thing we can know is that the Korean is doing somewhat a good job at doing it, IMO I believe our engineer didn't actually participate at actually doing the research/designing the aircraft but instead learning the stuff that are currently available for the aircraft.
> (who knows maybe I'm wrong cuz im not from aviation industrie anyway)


Well our participation is only 20% making us junior partner in the programme so we entrust KAI in all designs. That particular ASRAAM/AMRAAM development in the infographic catch my attention as i know we are nowhere to be close to even understanding AtoA missile moreover replicating even older retired AtoA missiles. Despite we entrust KAI in all designs and we simply follow their lead, IFX has distinction as requested by Air Force; Probe & Drogue refuelling system, Drag & Chute, Bigger External Tanker, Greater range, etc.




Credit to Fb page FSM
Sections we manufacture : Wings, Pylons and Tails




Credit to Fb page TSM
IFX distinctions with KFX


----------



## bigmack

maybe the function almost similar like a USAF aircraft J-STAR.
but only airborne command & control only?



V3NOM12 said:


> I dont know what to tell after reading the word "asumsi" lol, hope the next exercise will have the real AWACS, ameen.


----------



## Cromwell

Infographic of North Sea Boat products
Credit to North Sea Boat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## V3NOM12

Cromwell said:


> Far from being ideal. I doubt that even by next exercise we already have AEWC platforms, it will be years to come when we see a pair of them with our roundel.


I know its almost imposible to happen om, but lets just pray the best for our TNI. Base on the experience most probaly TNI will take C-295 platform instead of boeing because of factor "D" hehe


----------



## Gundala

chandieka said:


> as an engineer my self it is overly ambitious to have those stuff ready by the date it was supposed to be ready.
> 
> IDK how much of thing they need to research from the ground up from "Pengembangan <Tech Name>" and how much thing they procure from buying research or licensing the patent and all that stuff.
> 
> the only thing we can know is that the Korean is doing somewhat a good job at doing it, IMO I believe our engineer didn't actually participate at actually doing the research/designing the aircraft but instead learning the stuff that are currently available for the aircraft.
> (who knows maybe I'm wrong cuz im not from aviation industrie anyway)



I am more worry about the *continuation*. Once they've learned whatever they got from IFX project then what? Engineer as of other science discipline need on hand/on the job practice to apply what they have learned. In this case some kind of project needed for them to work with. Now question is do we have Fighter project after this? I dont think so. What about all knowledge they have learned? Memorize it? Put all the notes in a shelf? Thats a waste of money and time.

AFAIK the IFX is not allowed to be modified by us base on the contract agreemant. This is why I really hope we can manage to negotiate it. With the ability to modify then our engineer can get their own "praktikum" and their expensive knowledge doesnt go into the drain. If we just aim to be just "Tukang Jahit" then why bother with all those knowledge? Simply get Typhoon who have had proposed that we can "Rakit" it here or perhaps gripen. We dont need to pay 2 billion dollars for the right to be tukang jait right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*Latihan Bersama Tentera Kukuh Kerjasama Malaysia-Indonesia*
Angkatan Tentera Malaysia (ATM), dan Tentera Nasional Indonesia (TNI), mengadakan latihan bersama di Pusat Latihan Misi Pengaman Antarabangsa, Sentul Bogor. Latihan Gabungan Bersama Malaysia-Indonesia Darat, Samudera, Angkasa, yang diadakan tiga tahun sekali bertujuan meningkatkan tahap keselamatan dan kerjasama bagi menangani serangan keganasan.























*Indonesia and Malaysia Holds Joint Exercises Malindo Darsasa-10 Ab 2019*

*Bogor,  indomaritim.id*  - Implementation of Malindo Darsasa Latgabma-10AB / 2019 aims to develop the professionalism of the Armed Forces in addition to an effort to exchange experiences and increase border security cooperation in particular in the field of terrorism prevention.

Operations Assistant (Asops) TNI Commander Maj Ganip Warsito, SE, MM, which was read by Wadanjen Special Forces Brigadier General Mohammad Hasan, SH as the Director of Training at the time of opening the Joint Exercises Joint Malaysia-Indonesia Land Ocean Space (Latgabma Malindo Darsasa) - 10AB / 2019 together with Brig Anuar Bin Abdul Wahab as the Chairman of the Steering Cawangan Operations and Exercises Happy Malaysian Armed Forces (ATM), held at the parade ground Standby Force Mission Center Peacekeeping (PMPP) TNI, Sentul, Bogor, West Java, on Friday (19 / 7/2019).


On the occasion, Maj Gen Ganip Warsito convey important to realize that the Asia-Pacific region is a stretch of a very strategic area in the world that gives many benefits and can be optimized for the welfare of our people, on the other hand also presents some challenges that must be anticipated together, like disaster nature, terrorism and radicalism.

Asops TNI chief also said that geographically and demographically Indonesia and Malaysia has a very close brotherly bond so that the mechanism is solid cooperation between the TNI and the ATM in order to build a network (network) which is structured in a joint military operation.

On the occasion, Maj Gen Ganip Warsito said that the focus Latgabma Malindo Darsasa 10AB / 2019 is the joint operations in the context of anti-terrorism operations. "We will share and take lessons from a variety of exercises that will be passed along, make an experience and a lesson for the soldiers and the second unit of the Armed Forces," said Asops TNI Commander.

"If the actual circumstances we are required to plunge to face the challenges that arise, the military and the ATM is ready to cooperate in accordance with the SOP Malindo agreed," added Maj Ganip Warsito.

Further Asops TNI Commander reminded that Malindo Latgabma Darsasa 10AB / 2019 used to be a means of establishing a positive and constructive communication between the Army and the ATMs, and expected that participants from both the Armed getting great benefits from this activity.

While it is still in the same occasion, Brig Anuar Bin Abdul Wahab as the Chairman of the Steering Cawangan Operations and Exercises Happy say that Latgabma Malindo Darsasa 10AB / 2019 also aims to realize the concept of joint operations in the actual terrain and improve the ability of the second soldier of the Armed Forces in carry out joint operations.

"I believe that through Latgabma Malindo Darsasa 10 Ab / 2019, the Armed Forces will share knowledge, and exchange of information so that this exercise can be carried out smoothly," said Brigadier General Maher Bin Abdul Wahab.

Latgabma Malindo Darsasa 10AB / 2019 held at the training area PMPP TNI in Tangkil village, Sentul, Bogor, West Java, followed by 234 soldiers and 138 personnel ATMs and carry out a series of training methods ranging from Subject Matter Expert Exchange (SMEE), Tactical Floor Games (TFG), and Field Training Exercise (FTX).

_Reporter: __Mulyono Sri Hutomo_
_ Editor: __Rajab Ritonga_


----------



## 182

*KRI SPICA - 934 " When The Depth Matters Where The Fleet Fights "*





*KRI SPICA " DOCKING AT BATAMEC "*


----------



## Cromwell

Payment details of NASAMs system


----------



## 182

HellFireIndo said:


> This is the key to Indonesia's true power, PKRs looking good outside the controversies. About the Marines, should we really standardize all of their heavy equipment to Russian? BMP-3F and BT-3F tandem looking good and ease the logistics as they are of pretty much the same chassis anyway, hoarding hundreds of them is the to-go plan if we are not going to get sanctioned for it. LCAC+MBT for Marines could be good too, if the Army doesn't go full REEE at the idea, also i think some more AAV would do,we already have 15, so why not add more? at least if it make sense tho (if they could be any use and not giving logistical headache for the Marines for not being Russian).



yup, lovely millennium gun at last.
LVT7 aka AAV is still superior amphibious machine as they role as troops combat carrier, however its lack of protection & firepower may put 'em in danger, that's why in every combat scenario we have, they're not in front line. but our korps marinir love it so much.
adding new lvt7, for time being, not a possible, very very expensive.
but gettin some 2nd hand or even donation, no offer so far, sad huh..lol
mbt for our marinir, its never in my dream 




Raduga said:


> hmmm ..... for me the goal is to become powerful and not "look" powerful , there's still so much a thing that TNI lack especially the training drill where the scenario always "Pembebasan wilayah" and in that scenario , it's looks like the enemy who attacked us are like having WW2 equipment rather than "modern" one , TNI should consider to build an OPFOR , the scenario lack of enemy having a decent networked environment , electronic warfare , and air superiority (while in reality that's probably the one we're going to face in battlefield ), that's why i said it feels like we were fighting a ww2 troops that somehow manage to time travel into the future and attacked our island



actually we're not always boom..boom..boom the beach in armada jaya , lol.
take look this guys,

a different scenario of Armada Jaya 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Payment details of NASAMs system
> View attachment 570045
> 
> View attachment 570045



so when this thing are going to be delivered ? they should really buy some jet powered target drone to prove NASAMS effectiveness

kinda bored to see news about reducing share of KF-X (hope they wouldn't and korea approved the offer of commodity barter ) , and that 40meter patrol ship with 25knots maximum speed (patroli "Tidak" cepat)


----------



## Nike

*Joint team channels assistance to South Halmahera's remote areas*
20th Jul 2019 12:20





North Maluku Disaster Management Team distributed logistical assistance to victims of the South Halmahera earthquake by air. (ANTARA / Abdul Fatah)

Ternate, N Maluku (ANTARA) - The North Maluku Disaster Management Joint Team distributed logistical assistance to victims of the South Halmahera earthquake through air and sea routes to expedite the delivery of logistics aid to remote areas.

Coordinator of South Halmahera Disaster Management Colonel Inf Endro Sutoto stated in Ternate on Saturday that the joint team mobilized its resources to reach the location of the disaster victims.

Related news: 54,789 earthquake victims lives in 15 shelters

In fact, BNPB's two helicopters have been deployed to drop logistics, and currently, the KLM Babu Assalam is en voyage to reach locations on the coast along the island of South Halmahera.

He pointed to difficulties in transportation access to distribute logistics, especially on land routes, being hindered owing to the dismal condition of several bridges.

"Hence, the Disaster Management Task Force distributes logistics through all means of transportation that can be used. A dozen trucks have been dispatched to reach villages. Moreover, we use two Dolphine helicopters and BNPB MI-8 for transporting logistics to areas," Sutoto who is the Ternate Military Area Commander said.

Sutoto added that the joint team also distributed aid by sea aboard KLM Babu Assalam to reach the coastal areas.

Related news: Six die in South Halmahera earthquake: BNPB

Meanwhile, in order to offer optimal assistance, the natural disaster management team, led by Ternate Mecial Detachment Lieutenant Colonel Ckm Satria Joni, took stock of the situation by visiting and conducting health services at refugee camps.

In Balitata Village, Gane Barat Sub-district, a team of five medical personnel provided health check-ups and medication for children, as they are highly susceptible to contracting diseases.

In the meantime, Lieutenant Colonel Ckm Satria Joni revealed that as part of the response to handling the natural disaster, they had coordinated with various parties, both from the Health Office and volunteers.

"We offer health services for 1x24 hours. Moreover, we visit refugee camps to check whether health services are running optimally," he stated.

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/12...s-assistance-to-south-halmaheras-remote-areas


Just knowing BNPB got more than a squadron worth of helicopter fleets to support their activities

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> so when this thing are going to be delivered ? they should really buy some jet powered target drone to prove NASAMS effectiveness
> 
> kinda bored to see news about reducing share of KF-X (hope they wouldn't and korea approved the offer of commodity barter ) , and that 40meter patrol ship with 25knots maximum speed (patroli "Tidak" cepat)


2021
Btw from Lockheedmartin.com






Points on why adding Falcons are vital for Indonesia.
Credit to Fb page FSM

Back in 1999 if we " denied & disrupted " INTERFET Forces to entry Timor, RAAF set to airstrike Jakarta and bombed vital targets in our capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> 2021
> Btw from Lockheedmartin.com
> View attachment 570062
> View attachment 570064
> Points on why adding Falcons are vital for Indonesia.
> Credit to Fb page FSM
> 
> Back in 1999 if we " denied & disrupted " INTERFET Forces to entry Timor, RAAF set to airstrike Jakarta and bombed vital targets in our capital.
> View attachment 570067



Thats why we need to ensure our Aerial surveillance capability, Maintain a rather large number of fighter fleets and enhance our air defence systems to deter such foolish thinking and be ready for any of such eventuality. There is no eternal friends concept, only interest at play.

Ujicoba alutsista terbaru TNI AU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> Thats why we need to ensure our Aerial surveillance capability, Maintain a rather large number of fighter fleets and enhance our air defence systems to deter such foolish thinking and be ready for any of such eventuality. There is no eternal friends concept, only interest at play.
> 
> Ujicoba alutsista terbaru TNI AU
> 
> View attachment 570068
> View attachment 570069
> View attachment 570070
> View attachment 570071


All exists in Foreign Politics are " Common Interests " on how each parties have their own national interests and bargain to find common mutual interests & if our interests crossing with our counterparts on how to negotiate or counter them sometimes require " teeth ". During Australian Labor Party leadership everything went well especially PM Paul Keating foreign policies to embrace Asia and in 1996 we had common understanding when he met late President Soeharto however when Liberal Party arose, Centre Right leaning PM John Howard won majority in Commons, everything changed. Indeed as maritime & archipelagic states Air Force & Naval developments are important to serve as our " teeth " if necessary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Ada yg pesen paket makanan kilat?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> Thats why we need to ensure our Aerial surveillance capability, Maintain a rather large number of fighter fleets and enhance our air defence systems to deter such foolish thinking and be ready for any of such eventuality. There is no eternal friends concept, only interest at play.
> 
> Ujicoba alutsista terbaru TNI AU
> 
> View attachment 570068
> View attachment 570069
> View attachment 570070
> View attachment 570071



LOL Food Truck!!! Best alutista ever for me, well since I love food


----------



## GraveDigger388

Marine Rouge said:


> Thats why we need to ensure our Aerial surveillance capability, Maintain a rather large number of fighter fleets and enhance our air defence systems to deter such foolish thinking and be ready for any of such eventuality. There is no eternal friends concept, only interest at play.
> 
> Ujicoba alutsista terbaru TNI AU
> 
> View attachment 570068
> View attachment 570069
> View attachment 570070
> View attachment 570071


Sooo many tahu


----------



## Nike

GraveDigger388 said:


> Sooo many tahu



Namanya juga uji coba, coba goreng tahu yg banyak

An Air Force need support, they cant fly without ground units

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soman45

oouuuchhh.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Soman45 said:


> View attachment 570094
> 
> 
> oouuuchhh.....


Embarassing isn't it ? In this situation we should develop proper Exit Plan / Plan B if, i mean if the worst scenario happens.


----------



## Nike

Soman45 said:


> View attachment 570094
> 
> 
> oouuuchhh.....



Lack of commitmen, this very embarassing


----------



## HellFireIndo

Whoops, the low R&D budget is probably the main reason, but then the government said that it's more about administration problem, that there's no special budget for this program. However, it's an unofficial ROK Military fanpage, i personally don't find his opinion is of any importance, the matter is more complex than just about this one program, it's about Indonesia-South Korea bilateral relationship as a whole. I will really appreciate a good argument for his opinion, but then "CN-235? no thanks" "sincerely hope that our government cut ties" no shit sherlock, 8 years into this shit and now they play with the words "cuts ties, kicks"? i don't know what he's smoking, but aside of that, apparently he's not that aware at business and diplomatic things.

The President should appoint somebody with a "big name" to handle this program personally, Indonesia-South Korea cooperation must continue and getting stronger by days. By appointing the "right hand" to oversee this program, it will certainly be something of a "guarantee" for them, that they will have someone close to the President that they could talk to in case of problems. We need to be more committed to this, that's for sure, however, "public opinion" of their citizens is not something that we should be thinking about, it doesn't really matter, as the last time there's a "public opinion" about us over the internet, it says that Tarlac-class LPD is too bulky for combat (????). Opinion is opinion, nothing more or less, including my own, don't overthink it.


----------



## Cromwell

Indonesia Devoted Budget for Naval Hydrographic Ships
By Dorian Archus - July 20, 2019022

Indonesia will buy two 90 meter ocean going hydrographic vessels in near future. The Indonesian Ministry of Finance has approved a budget of IDR2.04 trillion (US$143 million) for the procurement of two newbuild hydrographic survey ships for the country’s navy.

The vessels will also be designed to be quickly modified for submarine rescue operations as needed.

Delivery of the two vessels is expected within the 2020-2024 timeframe.

Indonesian plan to buy ocean going hydrographic vessels had been stated in its defense planning since a few years ago. The original idea had raised about 10 year ago. Today operated only three hydrographic vessels, Indonesia have to replace former RN Hecla class with new one.

https://navalnews.net/indonesia-devoted-budget-for-naval-hydrographic-ships/

French OCEA Shipyard made KRI Rigel & KRI Spica are 60 metres length & 11 metres beams however the article mentioned 2 90 metres hydrographic vessels. Let's see in couple months what actually we procure



HellFireIndo said:


> Whoops, the low R&D budget is probably the main reason, but then the government said that it's more about administration problem, that there's no special budget for this program. However, it's an unofficial ROK Military fanpage, i personally don't find his opinion is of any importance, the matter is more complex than just about this one program, it's about Indonesia-South Korea bilateral relationship as a whole. I will really appreciate a good argument for his opinion, but then "CN-235? no thanks" "sincerely hope that our government cut ties" no shit sherlock, 8 years into this shit and now they play with the words "cuts ties, kicks"? i don't know what he's smoking, but aside of that, apparently he's not that aware at business and diplomatic things.
> 
> The President should appoint somebody with a "big name" to handle this program personally, Indonesia-South Korea cooperation must continue and getting stronger by days. By appointing the "right hand" to oversee this program, it will certainly be something of a "guarantee" for them, that they will have someone close to the President that they could talk to in case of problems. We need to be more committed to this, that's for sure, however, "public opinion" of their citizens is not something that we should be thinking about, it doesn't really matter, as the last time there's a "public opinion" about us over the internet, it says that Tarlac-class LPD is too bulky for combat (????). Opinion is opinion, nothing more or less, including my own, don't overthink it.


After 2nd thought indeed that opinion based writtings in Fb page isn't something politicians or diplomats would state regarding this affair. Moreover the situation in field of defense between South Korea & Indonesia is beyond KFX/IFX, it covers many things which actually benefit greatly to South Korea. It's too immature to judge what to happens on KFX/IFX now especially from unofficial Fb page alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Jokowi look like a person who doesnt have vision on strategic defense program, he should look on China on this matter. China can balance between economy and its strategic indigenous program even since China was still poor. Spending money on military program doesnt hinder China economic development.

The benefit of this strategy (developing indigenous weapon) can only be taken after 10-20 years, particularly the difficult one like building a jet fighter, thats why China now can make so many weapon by himself. It is because its consistency to pure money on many R&D programs since 50 years ago. Its relation to USSR (now Russia) is also helping, on the other hand we have South Korea. 

Indonesia defense budget is also not more than 4 percent of our total government spending, much less than Singapore (14 percent) and China (8%). 2 billion USD spending is also an investment that potentially can come back in the future. Rupiah is also getting stronger now. There are many other easy way to retain US dollar like putting more tariff on China steel and let Saudi build our refinery as soon as possible so that our dependency on oil import get reduced.

Demanding barter to pay R&D cost is really ridiculous, it looks like a way to make Indonesia can exit from the program by being kick out by Korean so that this administration cannot be questioned by parliament who support KFX program since the start. If I am not mistaken parliament has already guard the program by regulation that make this administration cannot easily walk out of it.

I think Jokowi listen too much on his economic team thats why this barter idea comes out. Su 35 acquisition is also using barter payment (half) that make the process get more complex and difficult.

As Jokowi voter I am really disappointed on the way he is handling our defense procurement and defense program. Lapan budget has also been cut by him (2020).

Relation with South Korea should also become consideration as this program continuation can improve our strategic relation.

I hope SBY have meeting with Jokowi and discuss about this program. Maybe even better if democrat party can join the government coalition so that it can influence the future of KFX program.


----------



## Cromwell

bigmack said:


> maybe the function almost similar like a USAF aircraft J-STAR.
> but only airborne command & control only?


Yup this one probably C-295 Special Mission we recently received. The purpose at the moment more of Command & Control ground based troops, navy & passive airborne. Mini version of J-STAR


----------



## Soman45

HellFireIndo said:


> Whoops, the low R&D budget is probably the main reason, but then the government said that it's more about administration problem, that there's no special budget for this program. However, it's an unofficial ROK Military fanpage, i personally don't find his opinion is of any importance, the matter is more complex than just about this one program, it's about Indonesia-South Korea bilateral relationship as a whole. I will really appreciate a good argument for his opinion, but then "CN-235? no thanks" "sincerely hope that our government cut ties" no shit sherlock, 8 years into this shit and now they play with the words "cuts ties, kicks"? i don't know what he's smoking, but aside of that, apparently he's not that aware at business and diplomatic things.
> 
> The President should appoint somebody with a "big name" to handle this program personally, Indonesia-South Korea cooperation must continue and getting stronger by days. By appointing the "right hand" to oversee this program, it will certainly be something of a "guarantee" for them, that they will have someone close to the President that they could talk to in case of problems. We need to be more committed to this, that's for sure, however, "public opinion" of their citizens is not something that we should be thinking about, it doesn't really matter, as the last time there's a "public opinion" about us over the internet, it says that Tarlac-class LPD is too bulky for combat (????). Opinion is opinion, nothing more or less, including my own, don't overthink it.



I know it's just his opinion(this FP's admin even has a dispute with MaxDefense especially about the TASS thing) i just want to point this out that this thing is already reaching their people's opinion....and at this situation we must make a "thick face" but you know something like this opinion still.....make us as an Indonesian looks unreliable and it's really irritating(well it can't help but to face that we have our own circumstances)and i just hope the we can bear with this project until the end so we can slap that face whos doubting at us


----------



## Cromwell

Percentage agreed upon and how much we should pay. 




Credit to Fb page World Defense Zone
This is actually a good programme we shouldn't spoil untill lately. God no idea what to say


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> View attachment 570076
> View attachment 570077
> View attachment 570078
> View attachment 570079
> 
> 
> Ada yg pesen paket makanan kilat?
> 
> View attachment 570080


Ngiahahahaha...


----------



## Raduga

i see a really great chance we're going to do a complete withdrawal from KF-X project.............


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Indonesia Devoted Budget for Naval Hydrographic Ships
> By Dorian Archus - July 20, 2019022
> 
> Indonesia will buy two 90 meter ocean going hydrographic vessels in near future. The Indonesian Ministry of Finance has approved a budget of IDR2.04 trillion (US$143 million) for the procurement of two newbuild hydrographic survey ships for the country’s navy.
> 
> The vessels will also be designed to be quickly modified for submarine rescue operations as needed.
> 
> Delivery of the two vessels is expected within the 2020-2024 timeframe.
> 
> Indonesian plan to buy ocean going hydrographic vessels had been stated in its defense planning since a few years ago. The original idea had raised about 10 year ago. Today operated only three hydrographic vessels, Indonesia have to replace former RN Hecla class with new one.
> 
> https://navalnews.net/indonesia-devoted-budget-for-naval-hydrographic-ships/
> 
> French OCEA Shipyard made KRI Rigel & KRI Spica are 60 metres length & 11 metres beams however the article mentioned 2 90 metres hydrographic vessels. Let's see in couple months what actually we procure
> 
> 
> After 2nd thought indeed that opinion based writtings in Fb page isn't something politicians or diplomats would state regarding this affair. Moreover the situation in field of defense between South Korea & Indonesia is beyond KFX/IFX, it covers many things which actually benefit greatly to South Korea. It's too immature to judge what to happens on KFX/IFX now especially from unofficial Fb page alone.



So Rigel class is more of off shore surveillance vessels and they got the right tools to do so. And this new class ships will be our Submarine Rescuing ,surveillance and support vessels, 

The closest one like MV Swift is short of 5 meters, cant thing the candidate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> So Rigel class is more of off shore surveillance vessels and they got the right tools to do so. And this new class ships will be our Submarine Rescuing ,surveillance and support vessels,
> 
> The closest one like MV Swift is short of 5 meters, cant thing the candidate


Yes i heard that since 2018 deep rescue capable ship and deep salvage capable, a multipurpose diving support

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

After Siwi now Andika turns

*Kunjungan KSAD di Australia, Pererat Kerja Sama Kedua Angkatan Darat*
Adam Prawira


Sabtu, 20 Juli 2019 - 19:01 WIB_KSAD Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa berkunjung ke Australian Commander of Defence Force (CDF) dan Australian Chief of Army (CA), Kamis (18/7/2019) lalu. Foto/Dispenad



_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Indos said:


> Jokowi look like a person who doesnt have vision on strategic defense program, he should look on China on this matter. China can balance between economy and its strategic indigenous program even since China was still poor. Spending money on military program doesnt hinder China economic development.
> 
> The benefit of this strategy (developing indigenous weapon) can only be taken after 10-20 years, particularly the difficult one like building a jet fighter, thats why China now can make so many weapon by himself. It is because its consistency to pure money on many R&D programs since 50 years ago. Its relation to USSR (now Russia) is also helping, on the other hand we have South Korea.
> 
> Indonesia defense budget is also not more than 4 percent of our total government spending, much less than Singapore (14 percent) and China (8%). 2 billion USD spending is also an investment that potentially can come back in the future. Rupiah is also getting stronger now. There are many other easy way to retain US dollar like putting more tariff on China steel and let Saudi build our refinery as soon as possible so that our dependency on oil import get reduced.
> 
> Demanding barter to pay R&D cost is really ridiculous, it looks like a way to make Indonesia can exit from the program by being kick out by Korean so that this administration cannot be questioned by parliament who support KFX program since the start. If I am not mistaken parliament has already guard the program by regulation that make this administration cannot easily walk out of it.
> 
> I think Jokowi listen too much on his economic team thats why this barter idea comes out. Su 35 acquisition is also using barter payment (half) that make the process get more complex and difficult.
> 
> As Jokowi voter I am really disappointed on the way he is handling our defense procurement and defense program. Lapan budget has also been cut by him (2020).
> 
> Relation with South Korea should also become consideration as this program continuation can improve our strategic relation.
> 
> I hope SBY have meeting with Jokowi and discuss about this program. Maybe even better if democrat party can join the government coalition so that it can influence the future of KFX program.



China doesnt have democracy, we do and democracy is the most un-efficient form of govt. China rulling party hasnt change much and pretty much the same thus their program can have continuation and with represive/iron hand it become more effective. Its pretty much like Orde Baru era. 

Now let me take you back to Order Baru era. Economic growth can reach 7%+/year couple of time in a row, did we even see that 7% economic growth number since Reformasi? Remember Nurtanio a.k.a PT.DI? N250, N2130 (Jet Engine 80-130 passanger) are their design and one of them is ready for production. Now let me take you to todays Indonesia aero industry N219, now compare it to N250 & N2130. Huge different? One is product of Dictator kinda govt and the other with Democracy kinda govt. See why its hard for us to create R&D? First our democracy is young and immature, second we have changed Regime couple of time where China remain the same. 

Thats why its hard to compete with china, simply because we are not China. But I do get your point, I hope you get mine.

*IFX, Can we afford our own fighter?
*
I have said in my previous post that this just speculation and amateur analyze, but lets get started.

IFX is too ambitious, even LFX. Why? we simply cant afford it. The reason we joined IFX is to have knowledge _to design and make our own fighter_. Lets just say we paid our due to Korea and the project finish. What next? We rakit our IFX? With the hefty payment and the 48 IFX we must purchased simply wont leave us any room in our budget to go ahead and start our own IFX/LFX project. What are our aero engineers with those expensive knowledge from Korea going to do with no project to apply their knowledge? Wouldnt be a waste if those knowlege be use just to Rakit Pesawat tempur? The idea is to be able to design and produce new fighter, but no budget left so?.......

Now lets pretend miracle happen and we have design our own Fighter. We must invest even more to create production line, etc. Once the production line is ready and the fighter got certified we must purchase our new fighters in large amount to meet economic scale, another money we must spend but dont have much of it. If this stage fail then we are going to have a fighter thats very expensive, perhaps it will be cheaper to just buy it from others. Kemandirian? with those avionic and engine still have to be imported.... 

See the result? First case we continue IFX but still cant afford to make our own fighter in which is the reason we joined the project in the first place - mission failed. Second case we have made the design and can produce it but cant afford to purchase large enough to economically sustain the project. Even if we do it might take too long and the technology might already be old if not absolete - mission failed (Example: Indian Tejas).

Maybe our current govt can see it, where previous one missed it. With this new perspective the question remain, can we afford our own fighter?


----------



## Nike

Gundala said:


> China doesnt have democracy, we do and democracy is the most un-efficient form of govt. China rulling party hasnt change much and pretty much the same thus their program can have continuation and with represive/iron hand it become more effective. Its pretty much like Orde Baru era.
> 
> Now let me take you back to Order Baru era. Economic growth can reach 7%+/year couple of time in a row, did we even see that 7% economic growth number since Reformasi? Remember Nurtanio a.k.a PT.DI? N250, N2130 (Jet Engine 80-130 passanger) are their design and one of them is ready for production. Now let me take you to todays Indonesia aero industry N219, now compare it to N250 & N2130. Huge different? One is product of Dictator kinda govt and the other with Democracy kinda govt. See why its hard for us to create R&D? First our democracy is young and immature, second we have changed Regime couple of time where China remain the same.
> 
> Thats why its hard to compete with china, simply because we are not China. But I do get your point, I hope you get mine.
> 
> *IFX, Can we afford our own fighter?
> *
> I have said in my previous post that this just speculation and amateur analyze, but lets get started.
> 
> IFX is too ambitious, even LFX. Why? we simply cant afford it. The reason we joined IFX is to have knowledge _to design and make our own fighter_. Lets just say we paid our due to Korea and the project finish. What next? We rakit our IFX? With the hefty payment and the 48 IFX we must purchased simply wont leave us any room in our budget to go ahead and start our own IFX/LFX project. What are our aero engineers with those expensive knowledge from Korea going to do with no project to apply their knowledge? Wouldnt be a waste if those knowlege be use just to Rakit Pesawat tempur? The idea is to be able to design and produce new fighter, but no budget left so?.......
> 
> Now lets pretend miracle happen and we have design our own Fighter. We must invest even more to create production line, etc. Once the production line is ready and the fighter got certified we must purchase our new fighters in large amount to meet economic scale, another money we must spend but dont have much of it. If this stage fail then we are going to have a fighter thats very expensive, perhaps it will be cheaper to just buy it from others. Kemandirian? with those avionic and engine still have to be imported....
> 
> See the result? First case we continue IFX but still cant afford to make our own fighter in which is the reason we joined the project in the first place - mission failed. Second case we have made the design and can produce it but cant afford to purchase large enough to economically sustain the project. Even if we do it might take too long and the technology might already be old if not absolete - mission failed (Example: Indian Tejas).
> 
> Maybe our current govt can see it, where previous one missed it. With this new perspective the question remain, can we afford our own fighter?



South Korean is a democracy country, quite volatile even with some gov even accusing their predecessor as corupt and fighting in parliament is quite a habit there. So with Japanese, French, UK and so on. There is no barrier on how democracy can bar your progress, Korean can show you even after the fall of Park dictatorship their economy still can growing at high rates. And their technology advancement is quite at high pace after democracy era ushered in 1990 decades. The differences between us and them is not in political system we embrace, but the willingness and commitmen of us as a whole Nation to finish the work we are doing. Lately we are taking many great lesson from China, Korea and Japanese on how to do business, being hardworking and be more creative, but there is still lingering backward mentality on how to get the results instantly still persist among us as Indonesian. This case of KFX/IFX debacle is a fine example on how we are still lingering at our utmost basic mentality as Indonesian , we want to get the best results instantly, skipping the phase and trying to bargain the sacrifice needed to get process get done.

For the budget, i am very damn sure our economy are big enough to sustain such expenditure it just our priority is not there

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> i see a really great chance we're going to do a complete withdrawal from KF-X project.............


Raduga, this is like the 5th time i saw you posting negative/pessimistic thing on this thread


Gundala said:


> China doesnt have democracy, we do and democracy is the most un-efficient form of govt. China rulling party hasnt change much and pretty much the same thus their program can have continuation and with represive/iron hand it become more effective. Its pretty much like Orde Baru era.
> 
> Now let me take you back to Order Baru era. Economic growth can reach 7%+/year couple of time in a row, did we even see that 7% economic growth number since Reformasi? Remember Nurtanio a.k.a PT.DI? N250, N2130 (Jet Engine 80-130 passanger) are their design and one of them is ready for production. Now let me take you to todays Indonesia aero industry N219, now compare it to N250 & N2130. Huge different? One is product of Dictator kinda govt and the other with Democracy kinda govt. See why its hard for us to create R&D? First our democracy is young and immature, second we have changed Regime couple of time where China remain the same.
> 
> Thats why its hard to compete with china, simply because we are not China. But I do get your point, I hope you get mine.
> 
> *IFX, Can we afford our own fighter?
> *
> I have said in my previous post that this just speculation and amateur analyze, but lets get started.
> 
> IFX is too ambitious, even LFX. Why? we simply cant afford it. The reason we joined IFX is to have knowledge _to design and make our own fighter_. Lets just say we paid our due to Korea and the project finish. What next? We rakit our IFX? With the hefty payment and the 48 IFX we must purchased simply wont leave us any room in our budget to go ahead and start our own IFX/LFX project. What are our aero engineers with those expensive knowledge from Korea going to do with no project to apply their knowledge? Wouldnt be a waste if those knowlege be use just to Rakit Pesawat tempur? The idea is to be able to design and produce new fighter, but no budget left so?.......
> 
> Now lets pretend miracle happen and we have design our own Fighter. We must invest even more to create production line, etc. Once the production line is ready and the fighter got certified we must purchase our new fighters in large amount to meet economic scale, another money we must spend but dont have much of it. If this stage fail then we are going to have a fighter thats very expensive, perhaps it will be cheaper to just buy it from others. Kemandirian? with those avionic and engine still have to be imported....
> 
> See the result? First case we continue IFX but still cant afford to make our own fighter in which is the reason we joined the project in the first place - mission failed. Second case we have made the design and can produce it but cant afford to purchase large enough to economically sustain the project. Even if we do it might take too long and the technology might already be old if not absolete - mission failed (Example: Indian Tejas).
> 
> Maybe our current govt can see it, where previous one missed it. With this new perspective the question remain, can we afford our own fighter?


The technologies can be acquired in the future, and the budget could increase too, it's not an eternal state of we being "just like this", no, every year it keeps getting better than previously, we went from just making licensed guns then to APC and we now going to make armored tracked fighting vehicle. In the Naval sector we went from barely making civilian boats, and then successfully acquired LPD design and building capability and now going to have military submarine-building capability, that in a span of the post-Reformasi timeline, when at the same time we established the 3rd largest democracy, pay Orba debts, recover from 1998 and Tsunami, fighting separatist, and sustains our GDP growth to the now 1.1 trillion USD, Indonesia survived and thriving, and that starting from nothing. Sorry for the preaching, but you got the point.

For KFX/IFX specifically, what i got from the development progress all this year, is that KFX/IFX joint production could be the thing, that we're going to make parts of the IFX and progressively get more and more knowledge and expertise of the design, but back to the original idea that KFX/IFX was meant to be a long-term investment that first comes in a 4.5th+ gen fighter in block 1, and then goes to the block 2 and block 3 where 5th gen tech variants of the KFX/IFX would be introduced, KFX/IFX design philosophy have that in mind (and even the future added technologies), so the most logical option would be to invest in KFX/IFX acquisition and co-production post 2026, or even beyond 2030 if necessary (tbh, wouldn't you think the budget will increase by then? coupled with the fact that basic infrastructure development would be finished before then, the money and the priority wouldn't be diverted that much).

Well, even the Gripen still have plenty of imported components, but that doesn't stop it being a hot export commodity for the Swedes, even with all the imported US-made components, the Gripen still gives them a huge advantage in self-sufficiency, and they were able to make Gripen from 4th gen fighter, up to the so-called 4.5th gen standard Gripen NG, added to that is the Gripen reputation of "_mendarat, refuel, rearm dan take-off di jalanan sempit_". KFX/IFX is going to be our Gripen, that's what we need to anticipate from this program, other than that, mastering the KFX/IFX design as much as possible and being able to make as much portion of the plane as possible is the go-to plan, that's completely feasible than just went to zero again and design a plane from scratch, just like what we did with our own LPDs that are derived from the South Korean Makassar-class.

_Also, there's no comparing of this program to Tejas, it's like comparing apple to orange._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

HellFireIndo said:


> Raduga, this is like the 5th time i saw you posting negative/pessimistic thing on this thread
> 
> The technologies can be acquired in the future, and the budget could increase too, it's not an eternal state of we being "just like this", no, every year it keeps getting better than previously, we went from just making licensed guns then to APC and we now going to make armored tracked fighting vehicle. In the Naval sector we went from barely making civilian boats, and then successfully acquired LPD design and building capability and now going to have military submarine-building capability, that in a span of the post-Reformasi timeline, when at the same time we established the 3rd largest democracy, pay Orba debts, recover from 1998 and Tsunami, fighting separatist, and sustains our GDP growth to the now 1.1 trillion USD, Indonesia survived and thriving, and that starting from nothing. Sorry for the preaching, but you got the point.
> 
> For KFX/IFX specifically, what i got from the development progress all this year, is that KFX/IFX joint production could be the thing, that we're going to make parts of the IFX and progressively get more and more knowledge and expertise of the design, but back to the original idea that KFX/IFX was meant to be a long-term investment that first comes in a 4.5th+ gen fighter in block 1, and then goes to the block 2 and block 3 where 5th gen tech variants of the KFX/IFX would be introduced, KFX/IFX design philosophy have that in mind (and even the future added technologies), so the most logical option would be to invest in KFX/IFX acquisition and co-production post 2026, or even beyond 2030 if necessary (tbh, wouldn't you think the budget will increase by then? coupled with the fact that basic infrastructure development would be finished before then, the money and the priority wouldn't be diverted that much).
> 
> Well, even the Gripen still have plenty of imported components, but that doesn't stop it being a hot export commodity for the Swedes, even with all the imported US-made components, the Gripen still gives them a huge advantage in self-sufficiency, and they were able to make Gripen from 4th gen fighter, up to the so-called 4.5th gen standard Gripen NG, added to that is the Gripen reputation of "_mendarat, refuel, rearm dan take-off di jalanan sempit_". KFX/IFX is going to be our Gripen, that's what we need to anticipate from this program, other than that, mastering the KFX/IFX design as much as possible and being able to make as much portion of the plane as possible is the go-to plan, that's completely feasible than just went to zero again and design a plane from scratch, just like what we did with our own LPDs that are derived from the South Korean Makassar-class.
> 
> _Also, there's no comparing of this program to Tejas, it's like comparing apple to orange._



Agree, even South Korea with their golden eagle series still needs imported machines, radars, etc.


----------



## mandala

Raduga said:


> i see a really great chance we're going to do a complete withdrawal from KF-X project.............


I don't think so since Indonesia already invested on IF-X hangar and equipments. It will be a complete waste of money if Indonesia withdraw.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

mandala said:


> I don't think so since Indonesia already invested on IF-X hangar and equipments. It will be a complete waste of money if Indonesia withdraw.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


hope all goes well like the previous LPD and Submarines One

http://navalteam.dk/index.php?id=25&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=165&cHash=c86bdd8295cef9889be79b9464dec2d8


----------



## Cromwell

mandala said:


> I don't think so since Indonesia already invested on IF-X hangar and equipments. It will be a complete waste of money if Indonesia withdraw.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


https://www.intellasia.net/indonesia-enacts-law-to-boost-collaboration-with-korea-676057
Withdrawing from this won't be simple bureaucracy as we already enacted Bill to Act of Parliament ensuring collaboration defence partnership with South Korea. If we withdraw somehow, Government particularly Ministry of Defence will receive tough & furry Q&A with 1st Commission House of Representative. Even so, should the worst actually happens, i mean if, better we have decent Exit Plan / Plan B. Though at the moment it's premature to judge what to happens on KFX/IFX programme


----------



## Raduga

https://navalnews.net/indonesia-devoted-budget-for-naval-hydrographic-ships/





90 meters ? new platform same manufacture (OCEA again) ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

" RAAF & TNI-AU aircrew & subject matters expertise met at RAAF AFB Amberley to discuss future air to air refuelling cooperation. Our KC-30 ( local designation of A330 MRTT ) & F-16 communitties can work together to share information & experience & build mutual capabillity. "
May 21st 2019
Credit to Fb page FSM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

mandala said:


> I don't think so since Indonesia already invested on IF-X hangar and equipments. It will be a complete waste of money if Indonesia withdraw.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Ow shiet, Millenium camo again??? i would prefer "polosan" tbh, especially if it's similar to F-35's color scheme.


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chandieka

Soman45 said:


> View attachment 570094
> 
> 
> oouuuchhh.....



Ouch... seriously..

tuh duit di kantongin pasti wkwkwkwk


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> South Korean is a democracy country, quite volatile even with some gov even accusing their predecessor as corupt and fighting in parliament is quite a habit there. So with Japanese, French, UK and so on. There is no barrier on how democracy can bar your progress, Korean can show you even after the fall of Park dictatorship their economy still can growing at high rates. And their technology advancement is quite at high pace after democracy era ushered in 1990 decades. The differences between us and them is not in political system we embrace, but the willingness and commitmen of us as a whole Nation to finish the work we are doing. Lately we are taking many great lesson from China, Korea and Japanese on how to do business, being hardworking and be more creative, but there is still lingering backward mentality on how to get the results instantly still persist among us as Indonesian. This case of KFX/IFX debacle is a fine example on how we are still lingering at our utmost basic mentality as Indonesian , we want to get the best results instantly, skipping the phase and trying to bargain the sacrifice needed to get process get done.
> 
> For the budget, i am very damn sure our economy are big enough to sustain such expenditure it just our priority is not there



Korean maybe the closest example for us compare to Jap/French/UK. Before their democracy arise the prior dictator (if I might say) have build a solid ground by literally giving red carpet to local Private company like samsung, daewoo, LG, etc. We take different approach by building BUMN, Im not saying that our BUMN are not going to prevail but with politic interventions, tight rules & regulation, etc, it might take longer. For example: Selling asset in BUMN required heavy scrutiny, etc. Making our BUMN not agile enough. Mix that with current democracy situation. But once we got past that, BUMN can create Huge investment/Partnership/expansion simply because it backed up by Govt so less risk for financial institution. But it might take longer to mature is all I said.

As for KFX/IFX in regard to budget; I am sure our budget will grow but not to the scale of being able to afford our own fighter developement while we are at it. I dont know how much IFX going to cost, If I can assume it cost $75mil a piece. For 48 aircraft we need $3.6 billion to commit, and with previous development commitment it simply too risky for our current budget and future budget condition.

I just hope KFX/IFX can follow the same model as our submarine. Less risky to fail financially, spread out in comfortable multi years in multiple contracts thus loosen up the budget placement abit, and getting the product while we are at it.


----------



## Cromwell

infographic the number of fighters in service of TNI-AU

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> infographic the number of fighters in service of TNI-AU
> View attachment 570190



It less than one sixth or fifth of US marines Corps airwing combat unit (as they got more than 400 full fledged 4, 4.5 and 5 gen fighter) , meanwhile US Marines has the least fighter among Navy and Air Force. It show our decreipt and lack of commitmen on how to build a respectable Air Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

HellFireIndo said:


> Raduga, this is like the 5th time i saw you posting negative/pessimistic thing on this thread
> 
> The technologies can be acquired in the future, and the budget could increase too, it's not an eternal state of we being "just like this", no, every year it keeps getting better than previously, we went from just making licensed guns then to APC and we now going to make armored tracked fighting vehicle. In the Naval sector we went from barely making civilian boats, and then successfully acquired LPD design and building capability and now going to have military submarine-building capability, that in a span of the post-Reformasi timeline, when at the same time we established the 3rd largest democracy, pay Orba debts, recover from 1998 and Tsunami, fighting separatist, and sustains our GDP growth to the now 1.1 trillion USD, Indonesia survived and thriving, and that starting from nothing. Sorry for the preaching, but you got the point.
> 
> For KFX/IFX specifically, what i got from the development progress all this year, is that KFX/IFX joint production could be the thing, that we're going to make parts of the IFX and progressively get more and more knowledge and expertise of the design, but back to the original idea that KFX/IFX was meant to be a long-term investment that first comes in a 4.5th+ gen fighter in block 1, and then goes to the block 2 and block 3 where 5th gen tech variants of the KFX/IFX would be introduced, KFX/IFX design philosophy have that in mind (and even the future added technologies), so the most logical option would be to invest in KFX/IFX acquisition and co-production post 2026, or even beyond 2030 if necessary (tbh, wouldn't you think the budget will increase by then? coupled with the fact that basic infrastructure development would be finished before then, the money and the priority wouldn't be diverted that much).
> 
> Well, even the Gripen still have plenty of imported components, but that doesn't stop it being a hot export commodity for the Swedes, even with all the imported US-made components, the Gripen still gives them a huge advantage in self-sufficiency, and they were able to make Gripen from 4th gen fighter, up to the so-called 4.5th gen standard Gripen NG, added to that is the Gripen reputation of "_mendarat, refuel, rearm dan take-off di jalanan sempit_". KFX/IFX is going to be our Gripen, that's what we need to anticipate from this program, other than that, mastering the KFX/IFX design as much as possible and being able to make as much portion of the plane as possible is the go-to plan, that's completely feasible than just went to zero again and design a plane from scratch, just like what we did with our own LPDs that are derived from the South Korean Makassar-class.
> 
> _Also, there's no comparing of this program to Tejas, it's like comparing apple to orange._



IFX project is a good project for us, no doubt. Its just too expensive for us at this time. I just dont want to see what had happened to us with PT.DI before. After Nurtanio got mouthballed by IMF they literally have to start from scratch due to their SDM/engineers moving out to boeing, airbus, LM, GE, etc. Why they move? Because no project to apply their expertise on. Can the aftermath of IFX leave us a room to create a development project for them? I really hope we can considering those 48 fighter commitment and developement is not cheap. 

Personally I prefer that IFX development cost be invested in our own domestic LFX fighter research and we just buy the future KFX/IFX and negotiate our ToT. We might not get as far as being in IFX project diretly but that will sure build a solid ground for LFX project continuation specifically and Aero Industry generally. It will be aweseome to see whooping US$ 2 billion injected to LFX and feed our own scientist with the project and moeny they desperatly needed. 

Im not comparing Tejas and IFX head to head. Its the way the project goes from both side. Tejas has been delay too much for too long (30 years developement), by the time it hit the production line its technology already got left behind. I simply dont want that to happen to us in our own future locally made/design fighter. 

In my point of view KFX/IFX project is the kind of project that we have to go big (getting 50% share) or just go home


----------



## Raduga

Marine Rouge said:


> It less than one sixth or fifth of US marines Corps airwing combat unit (as they got more than 400 full fledged 4, 4.5 and 5 gen fighter) , meanwhile US Marines has the least fighter among Navy and Air Force. It show our decreipt and lack of commitmen on how to build a respectable Air Forces



we shouldn't really compared it with US in the first place (unless indonesia aim for power projection around the globe) .... , procurement of another 48-64 unit (F-16 Block 72) or over 4 squadron are more than enough to complete the MEF requirements (and atleast having a respectable fighter fleet on regional scale)



Gundala said:


> IFX project is a good project for us, no doubt. Its just too expensive for us at this time. I just dont want to see what had happened to us with PT.DI before. After Nurtanio got mouthballed by IMF they literally have to start from scratch due to their SDM/engineers moving out to boeing, airbus, LM, GE, etc. Why they move? Because no project to apply their expertise on. Can the aftermath of IFX leave us a room to create a development project for them? I really hope we can considering those 48 fighter commitment and developement is not cheap.
> 
> Personally I prefer that IFX development cost be invested in our own domestic LFX fighter research and we just buy the future KFX/IFX and negotiate our ToT. We might not get as far as being in IFX project diretly but that will sure build a solid ground for LFX project continuation specifically and Aero Industry generally. It will be aweseome to see whooping US$ 2 billion injected to LFX and feed our own scientist with the project and moeny they desperatly needed.
> 
> Im not comparing Tejas and IFX head to head. Its the way the project goes from both side. Tejas has been delay too much for too long (30 years developement), by the time it hit the production line its technology already got left behind. I simply dont want that to happen to us in our own future locally made/design fighter.
> 
> In my point of view KFX/IFX project is the kind of project that we have to go big (getting 50% share) or just go home


i'd never know there was another fighter project from other state owned agency until you mentioned so , please tell me more about this LF-X ?


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> It less than one sixth or fifth of US marines Corps airwing combat unit (as they got more than 400 full fledged 4, 4.5 and 5 gen fighter) , meanwhile US Marines has the least fighter among Navy and Air Force. It show our decreipt and lack of commitmen on how to build a respectable Air Forces


Well at this moment we should forget about adding new squadrons or numbers in regard of fighters. More appropriate is how to optimise existing ones ( maximum upgrades/MLU, adding armaments such as missiles & connect them all under " network centric warfare we want, MRO for Flankers ) & replacing ageing ones ( replacement for 14th squadron & materialising plans to replace Hawks in 1st & 12th squadrons with Viper as many articles mentioned, upgrading T-50i which we currently doing ) then at least we have " minimum " essential air force we want.


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> Well at this moment we should forget about adding new squadrons or numbers in regard of fighters. More appropriate is how to optimise existing ones ( maximum upgrades/MLU, adding armaments such as missiles & connect them all under " network centric warfare we want, MRO for Flankers ) & replacing ageing ones ( replacement for 14th squadron & materialising plans to replace Hawks in 1st & 12th squadrons with Viper as many articles mentioned, upgrading T-50i which we currently doing ) then at least we have " minimum " essential air force we want.



Yea get those Vipers already, let our Pilots see & feels how it like to have latest avionic technology. Then perhaps TNI-AU can have new idea on how to integrate/expand its own strenght

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> Yea get those Vipers already, let our Pilots see & feels how it like to have latest avionic technology. Then perhaps TNI-AU can have new idea on how to integrate/expand its own strenght


That's what i tought rather than ambitious 11 fighter squadrons. I'd prefer to see current 7 fighter squadrons yet optimised with supporting units ( maximum upgrades, stock missiles, interconnected with datalink, situasional awareness supports with AEWC, MRO and aerial refuelling aircrafts ) and all planned to phase out replaced ( 14th squadron in particular, and the plans for 1st & 12th squadrons ).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Well at this moment we should forget about adding new squadrons or numbers in regard of fighters. More appropriate is how to optimise existing ones ( maximum upgrades/MLU, adding armaments such as missiles & connect them all under " network centric warfare we want, MRO for Flankers ) & replacing ageing ones ( replacement for 14th squadron & materialising plans to replace Hawks in 1st & 12th squadrons with Viper as many articles mentioned, upgrading T-50i which we currently doing ) then at least we have " minimum " essential air force we want.



Dont know but i still get the message from late planning of Kemenhan, 10 squadrons is the most minimum forces to be sanctioned to guard almost 6 millions kilometer square of Indonesia airspace, and thats must be solely comprised of state of arts machine like Viper and Flanker E. The current compositions of today fighter squadron is very lacking, not to mention we are needed to differentiate between ground support /attack fighter units with aerial superiority and workhorse combat fighter. There is plan to put some older but good aircraft like hawk for secondary patrol duty and ground attack at newly established base like Sam Ratulangi, and let newly acquired high performa fighter to fill their former squadron. Thats why their planning keep changing lately....


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> Dont know but i still get the message from late planning of Kemenhan, 10 squadrons is the most minimum forces to be sanctioned to guard almost 6 millions kilometer square of Indonesia airspace, and thats must be solely comprised of state of arts machine like Viper and Flanker E. The current compositions of today fighter squadron is very lacking, not to mention we are needed to differentiate between ground support /attack fighter units with aerial superiority and workhorse combat fighter. There is plan to put some older but good aircraft like hawk for secondary patrol duty and ground attack at newly established base like Sam Ratulangi, and let newly acquired high performa fighter to fill their former squadron. Thats why their planning keep changing lately....


Well getting that 10 - 11 fighter squadrons are no easy i mean it's even been 5 years up & down and no clearance what to replace 14th squadron.


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Well getting that 10 - 11 fighter squadrons are no easy i mean it's even been 5 years up & down and no clearance what to replace 14th squadron.



Because there is still persist lack of fund available for military spending especially for high performa items in which very expensive , cant be blamed, last defense minister spending spree using multi years contract and state credit still being paid until 2018, and even the funds must be prepared to completed PKR units still going on. Unless the gov. put their priority toward military program and spending this situation can be altered, but they had made this very clear, the funds will be prioritized toward infrastructure and other Nation building project including upgrading human capital resources like for health services and education services and other utility.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Cromwell said:


> Well getting that 10 - 11 fighter squadrons are no easy i mean it's even been 5 years up & down and no clearance what to replace 14th squadron.


I prefer we firstly add more multirole fighters viz. F16 Viper into three big squadrons (28 to 32 unit of each squadron) and use diverse base concept. While the others like hawk and F5 replacement could follow.

12th and 16th squadron should be merged and filled all with hawk.

3rd and 14th squadron also should be merged and filled all with vipers.

15th squadron should be moved to Manado.

21st squadron should be moved to Tarakan.

1st squaron to be filled with vipers.

11th squadron should remain at Makassar.

New squadron base at Kupang to be filled with F16 existing to be upgraded to viper.

Its my imagination only.


----------



## V3NOM12

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> I prefer we firstly add more multirole fighters viz. F16 Viper into three big squadrons (28 to 32 unit of each squadron) and use diverse base concept. While the others like hawk and F5 replacement could follow.
> 
> 12th and 16th squadron should be merged and filled all with hawk.
> 
> 3rd and 14th squadron also should be merged and filled all with vipers.
> 
> 15th squadron should be moved to Manado.
> 
> 21st squadron should be moved to Tarakan.
> 
> 1st squaron to be filled with vipers.
> 
> 11th squadron should remain at Makassar.
> 
> New squadron base at Kupang to be filled with F16 existing to be upgraded to viper.
> 
> Its my imagination only.


Do you have a specific reason bro with all the repositioning of our skadron tempur?


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

V3NOM12 said:


> Do you have a specific reason bro with all the repositioning of our skadron tempur?



In my imagination :

Hawks as balance power for the Semenanjung.

Golden eagles as balance power for the Philippines.

Tucanos to encounter ship hijackers and terrorist gangs from southern of The Republic of Philippines.

All F16s will be used as our interceptors to protect the three sea lanes (ALKI 1,2,3). If any unpermitted aircrafts flying out of above the three sea lanes aka 'nyelonong keluar jalur ALKI', our interceptors will scramble them. That is the reason we need three big squadrons of each 32 units to use diverse base concept (totally will be 96 to 100 unit), so that wherever the unpermitted aircrafts 'nyelonong' we can intercept them immediately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

I know the contract we signed 6 - 7 years ago was controversial. The question regarding on scope of works share between DSNS & PT.PAL is unanswered however looking at these models & imagining the whole of them in full size, fully armed & in service of TNI-AL, well wouldn't it be a " dream too sweet " sighting ?





Meanwhile " Americanised " version of SIGMA 10514

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

Raduga said:


> i'd never know there was another fighter project from other state owned agency until you mentioned so , please tell me more about this LF-X ?



April 24th 2014,

https://www.liputan6.com/news/read/2040091/lfx-pengembangan-pesawat-tempur-indonesia-yang-tertunda?utm_expid=.9Z4i5ypGQeGiS7w9arwTvQ.0&utm_referrer=https://www.google.com/

And see 11th paragraph and I quote "Pesawatnya nggak terlalu masalah, tapi instrumentasinya kalau kita mau membuat kelas generasi 5 itu sudah siluman. Kalau siluman itu Korea saja teknologinya belum dikasih sama Amerika.* Jadi diberi saja tapi ilmunya tidak dikasih*. Tapi kita tetap berusaha..."

This article pretty much sum up the struggle in our aerospace R&D.


----------



## Raduga

Gundala said:


> April 24th 2014,
> 
> https://www.liputan6.com/news/read/2040091/lfx-pengembangan-pesawat-tempur-indonesia-yang-tertunda?utm_expid=.9Z4i5ypGQeGiS7w9arwTvQ.0&utm_referrer=https://www.google.com/
> 
> And see 11th paragraph and I quote "Pesawatnya nggak terlalu masalah, tapi instrumentasinya kalau kita mau membuat kelas generasi 5 itu sudah siluman. Kalau siluman itu Korea saja teknologinya belum dikasih sama Amerika.* Jadi diberi saja tapi ilmunya tidak dikasih*. Tapi kita tetap berusaha..."
> 
> This article pretty much sum up the struggle in our aerospace R&D.



even china need to work dirty to get US secret recipe of their stealth aviation
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noshir_Gowadia

there's so much other company we can working with for that stuff , like dassault or SAAB , even though their knowledge in stealth "thingy" is not as decent as the US one


----------



## barjo

Cromwell said:


> I know the contract we signed 6 - 7 years ago was controversial. The question regarding on scope of works share between DSNS & PT.PAL is unanswered however looking at these models & imagining the whole of them in full size, fully armed & in service of TNI-AL, well wouldn't it be a " dream too sweet " sighting ?
> View attachment 570283
> 
> Meanwhile " Americanised " version of SIGMA 10514
> View attachment 570285


As long as not 9113 model

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

https://wikileaks.org/plusd/cables/07JAKARTA3155_a.html
Classified By: Ambassador Cameron R. Hume, reasons 1.4(b,d).
1. (C) SUMMARY: There are signs that the GOI is increasingly
interested in purchasing U.S. military equipment as it begins
to rebuild its defense capabilities. Two prospective F-16
deals continue to move forward (ref a) and the Indonesian
military is considering possible deals for other items. We
now understand the Indonesian Army is interested in two major
U.S. systems. This growing interest by the Indonesian
military (TNI) as a whole in U.S. equipment reflects, we
believe, a strong preference for U.S. quality and
reliability. Mission supports this process and urges
Washington to take this opportunity to further cement defense
ties with Indonesia. END SUMMARY.
F-16 DEALS A STEP CLOSER TO TAKEOFF
2. (C) The two previously reported prospective F-16 deals,
one for new planes and the other involving mid-life upgrades
(ref a), are moving forward. Regarding the first, a U.S.
team--including representatives of Lockheed-Martin and
officials from the Air Force--will visit Indonesia during the
week of November 26 to make an offer of price and
availability. Lockheed representative James Gribbon
confirmed this information to Defense Minister Sudarsono in
Sudarsono's meeting with a delegation from the US-ASEAN
Business Council on October 30 in Jakarta.
3. (C) Gribbon later told Mission that, in his view, it is
critical that Washington put together an attractive financing
package in order to secure the deal, given the substantial
cost of the purchase and the Russian government's competing
offer of Russian military equipment valued at $1 billion on
the basis of soft credits.
4. (C) The second deal reportedly was circulated for GOI
interagency review near the beginning of November. The
Department of Defense is heading that process.
ARMY NOW OPEN TO U.S. SYSTEMS
5. (C) According to both commercial vendors and TNI
officials, the Indonesian Army is considering new U.S.-origin
equipment to replace obsolescent systems. One ageing system
consists of British-origin Rapier air-defense missiles, which
could be replaced by a U.S.-origin multi-point fixed system
of missiles and guns with a range of five kilometers or less.
The Army Headquarters, which has budgeted the project at
$100 million, appears to be drawing upon multiple sources,
including Polish missiles. On the basis of indications that
U.S. systems would be seriously considered, Mission has
encouraged Raytheon to seek approval to provide a price and
availability quotation.
6. (C) Also up for replacement are the British-origin
Scorpion light-track reconnaissance vehicles. According to
sources in Indonesia, the TNI reportedly is looking to spend
$46 million for wheeled (6x6) armored personnel carriers
(APC), which could double as infantry fighting vehicles, and
is considering a U.S. model among the options.
7. (C) A turning point in the Army's thinking may have
occurred at a meeting of Army Chief Djoko Santoso with
Embassy defense officials on September 3. The meeting,
Mission's first substantive meeting on assistance with
Santoso since the lifting of U.S. sanctions two years
earlier, involved an extensive briefing of U.S. programs,
including IMET, FMF, FMS, Section 1206 and others, and was
attended by Santoso's senior staff. The atmosphere was very
positive, as though a new leaf had turned over. We note that
shortly before these meetings, Washington had issued an
export license for competition pistols. Santoso was aware of
this development, and seems to have taken the issuance as
JAKARTA 00003155 002 OF 003
proof that sanctions had indeed been lifted and the United
States was newly interested in Indonesia as a partner.
NAVY: AN ISSUE OF REPLACEMENT PARTS
8. (C) Mission has sought to clarify and resolve several
complaints by Navy staff, including outgoing Navy Chief
Slamet Soebijanto, alleging difficulty in obtaining U.S.
parts for TNI Navy equipment. These complaints were raised
at the 2007 Strategic Dialogue

Old 2007 Wikileaks on
More than decade old Wikileaks paper
Indonesia considering US systems
1) Air Force eyeing F-16 & MLU
2) Army eyeing US systems to replace ageing Britain made Rapier systems & plan to replace Scorpion reconnaissance light tank with 6x6 APC which could double as IFV considering US models
3) Navy eyeing parts from US

This is more than decade paper. Some go as planned, some replaced with other systems and some due to policy changes overcourse of time.

https://wikileaks.org/plusd/cables/07JAKARTA2725_a.html

Classified By: Deputy Pol/C Stan Harsha for reasons 1.4 (b,d).
1. (C) SUMMARY: Indonesia is actively pursuing two large
orders for new U.S. F-16 planes and parts to refurbish its
existing older models. The two deals, a Foreign Military
Sales (FMS) case and a commercial case, each involving
several hundred million dollars, demonstrate that the
Indonesian Air Force and Ministry of Defense can find the
money to spend on high priority arms and are willing to buy
U.S. equipment, if the deal is right. The F-16 purchases,
should they proceed, suggest the Indonesian Air Force is
serious about longer-term military cooperation with the USG.
The Army and Navy, however, have shown little interest in
U.S. equipment since the resumption of mil-mil relations in
2005. END SUMMARY.
2. (C) GOI CONSIDERS DEALS: The Indonesian government is
seriously pursuing spending several hundred million dollars
on U.S. F-16 fighter jets and parts as part of Indonesia's
effort to rebuild its military. Despite a defense budget
which is one of the lowest in the region, Indonesia is
apparently finding the money and the financing to consider
major deals. The two purchases, which originate from the Air
Force and Defense Ministry, respectively, do not appear to be
coordinated with one another, pointing up the bifurcation
that persists in Indonesian military budgeting, planning and
procurement. These deals come on the heels of a
much-ballyhooed USD 1 billion arms deal with Russia, based
entirely on credit, which was signed during President Putin's
recent visit to Jakarta (see reftels).
3. (C) DEAL NO. 1 DIRECT USG SALE (FMS): The first deal
involves a request for price and availability data by the Air
Force for sixteen new F-16s block-52 production models, with
the stated intention of taking delivery beginning in 2012.
The basic block normally costs about USD 12.5 million and
additional systems can run as high as USD 33 million per
plane. While the details of the proposed order are not yet
clear, a modest average cost of USD 30-35 million would mean
USD 500 million for the entire fleet. The request was placed
by the Air Force's Director of Aeronautics during a U.S.
visit currently under way. The order appears to have been
placed without internal coordination with either the
headquarters of the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) or the
Ministry of Defense (DEPHAN), although DEPHAN approval will
almost certainly be needed for eventual completion. This way
of doing business continues to be a pattern of individual
service operation. The deal shows the Indonesian Air Force's
preference for U.S. equipment. All of the six new FMS cases
that Indonesia has opened since the lifting of U.S.
restrictions in November 2005 have been placed by the Air
Force, for a total of USD 47 million, while the Indonesian
Navy and Army have yet to approach us.
4. (C) DEAL NO. 2: COMMERCIAL SALE: The second deal, which
is being prepared by DEPHAN, involves the refurbishment and
upgrading of ten older non-flyable and four flyable F-16
models already in Indonesia's fleet, plus the purchase and
upgrading of six additional planes from either Belgium or
Holland. All would require mid-life upgrades (MLU) in
Indonesia, bringing the total current F-16 fleet to twenty.
The deal, which is still being negotiated with a private
company, would involve the establishment of a Maintenance and
Repair Organization (MRO) which would eventually be
transferred to DEPHAN, at a cost of USD 18-20 million. The
estimated cost of each upgrade of the 20 planes is USD 9-11
million, excluding the cost of purchasing the six foreign
planes. The deal, which is estimated to total USD 200
million, would be financed by an international consortium,
with GOI guarantees, would involve repayment over several
years at an interest rate at or near the EXIM Bank rate.
5. (C) IMPLICATIONS FOR U.S.-INDONESIA MILITARY RELATIONS:
The commercial deal is likely to be finalized first, possibly
JAKARTA 00002725 002 OF 002

Original plan for F-16s back in 2007 leaked documents
1) Procuring through Foreign Military Sales ( FMS ) 16 brand new F-16 C/D Block 52
2) Upgrading & Refurbishment of 10 nonflyable & 4 flyable models already in Indonesian Fleet ( F-16 A/B Block 15 OCU ) and to add another 6 same models from Netherlands/Belgium, all of which to undergo Mid-Life Updates ( MLU ).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Battlefield network management system had been the thing now



DEVELOPMENT IN SOUTHEAST ASIA AND OCEANIA































*22 Juli 2019*



Data digital link CN-235 MPA TNI AL pada Armada Jaya ke-37 (all photos : Puspenerbal)

*Kogaslagab berhasil menguasai laut daerah Operasi*

Unsur udara Puspenerbal memonitor posisi KRI dalam operasi maritim lintas laut dengan teknologi Flir (Forward Looking Infrared). Terdeteksi ada kekuatan musuh yang menghalangi pendaratan tank-tank amfibi Marinir dari KRI, namun mereka berhasil dilumpuhkan sehingga laut daerah operasi telah berhasil dikuasai oleh KOGASLAGAB Armada Jaya XXXVII.






Latihan Armada Jaya XXXVII merupakan latihan puncak TNI AL yang menggabungkan seluruh komponen sistem senjata armada terpadu (SSAT) TNI AL, pada Mission system Pesud CN-235 MPA Skuadron 800 Wing Udara 2 Puspenerbal dilengkapi dengan Flir dan hasil monitoring Flir diteruskan ke Pusat Komando pengendalian udara TNI AL (Puskodal) secara live dengan metode Video Down Link (VDL) System.






VDL System merupakan bagian dari Digital Link sebagai sarana pengiriman data dan informasi antara Pesawat dan stasiun pengendali dalam hal ini adalah Puskodal TNI AL dalam bentuk visual video yang memberikan data maupun informasi posisi target intai dan diteruskan ke video conference pimpinan TNI AL melalui Jaringan (Computer Network) TCP/IP.






Komunikasi dengan metode video conference yang di install sebagai sarana komunikasi dengan pimpinan TNI AL dipusat kendali dan installasi smpai dengan di Markas Besar TNI AL, sehingga pengiriman informasi dan data operasi maritim dari unsur udara Puspenerbal dapat dikirimkan secara live ke seluruh jajaran TNI AL yang terlibat dalam Latihan Armada Jaya XXXVII tahun 2019.

(Puspenerbal)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> Withdrawing from this won't be simple bureaucracy as we already enacted Bill to Act of Parliament ensuring collaboration defence partnership with South Korea. If we withdraw somehow, Government particularly Ministry of Defence will receive tough & furry Q&A with 1st Commission House of Representative. Even so, should the worst actually happens, i mean if, better we have decent Exit Plan / Plan B. Though at the moment it's premature to judge what to happens on KFX/IFX programme



With that Bill and previous statement from President I dont think the goal is to pull out from the project, unless offcourse they kick us out which is highly unlikely. Add that with the last payment we made in the project which politically I think seal the deal of us not going out from it. All those negotiation drama is just part of our political and poker face way to get better deal out of it. I just hope they recognize the importance of our own fighter project continuation and get that clearance for modifying our own version (which prolly need clearance from LM as well - thats why get those vipers already hehehe). 



Cromwell said:


> The two purchases, which originate from the Air
> Force and Defense Ministry, respectively, do not appear to be
> coordinated with one another, pointing up the bifurcation
> that persists in Indonesian military budgeting, planning and
> procurement



I hope we fix that issue already 


Cromwell said:


> The order appears to have been
> placed without internal coordination with either the
> headquarters of the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) or the
> Ministry of Defense (DEPHAN), although DEPHAN approval will
> almost certainly be needed for eventual completion. This way
> of doing business continues to be a pattern of individual
> service operation



Interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

korps brimob got new toys but there is less exposure about them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

Marine Rouge said:


> korps brimob got new toys but there is less exposure about them
> 
> View attachment 570300
> View attachment 570301
> View attachment 570302
> View attachment 570303


what was the bottom one beside komodo and the one in the left of komodo ? are they another PT Sentra Surya Ekajaya product ?


----------



## 182

*ARMY NEW TOYS*

*Seatrial Hovercraft TNI AD 2000TD*





*TNI-AD : Hovercraft kartika*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 182

-deleted-


----------



## chandieka

182 said:


> *Marsdya (Ret) Herryanto Eris Talk About KFX / IFX: Korea was sincere, they want to give Anything to Us*
> Friday, July 19, 2019 13:00
> Author: Beny Adrian/_Angkasa News_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marsdya (Ret) Herryanto Eris. Source: angkasa.news/ Trisna Bayu
> 
> *Angkasa.news -* If angkasa.news not mistaken, Marsdya (Ret) Herryanto Eris is one of the few high-ranking retired military who very eloquently describes the national program IFX fighter ( _Indonesian Fighter_ ).
> 
> IFX and KFX fighter development project is fronted generation 4.5 South Korea. In 2009, Indonesia expressed interest to be involved, which is marked by the signing of _a letter of intent_ (LoI).
> 
> This project is called the _Korean Fighter Experimental_ (KFX) and _Indonesian Fighter Experimental_ (IFX). The aircraft will be produced as many as 168 units with details of 120 units to South Korea and Indonesia an estimated 48 units. Mass production is planned to begin in 2026.
> 
> On 15 July 2010, the Indonesian government agreed to fund 20% of the KFX project in exchange for approximately 50 aircraft for the Air Force. September 2010, Indonesia sent a team of lawyers and experts flying to South Korea to discuss copyright issues.
> 
> In Indonesia alone, news related IFX program up and down like waves in the sea. Some say keeps going, shuffling, even extreme told me had stopped.
> 
> Ask one understood, the words of the wise. For that _Space_ also met Marsdya (Ret) Eris Herryanto airfield Pusdirga, Cibubur. Aviators F-5E / F _Tiger II_ and F-16 _Fighting Falcon_ is already involved in the project KFX / IFX since its inception.
> 
> With his position as Director General of Defense Facilities Ministry of Defense (2007-2009), Inspector General of Ministry of Defense (2010), and the Secretary General of the Ministry of Defense (2010-2013), making it a true well aware IFX program.
> 
> After the plane landed aerobatic Pitts S-2C routine diterbangkannya every weekend in Cibubur, Eris Marsdya talk a lot about the program KFX / IFX.
> 
> *Public always ask if the program is still running IFX?*
> 
> Still the road, because we still involve 72 experts according to the field. Suppose the field of aerodynamics, yes they are, others have not. Lots of experts are involved from us for KFX / IFX.
> 
> *This program does not seem to run smoothly, if not 'locked in' Just as the national program?*
> 
> If asked, or could not, just could answer. The problem is the leader must be input, what is the benefit to us in the future. Because no one minded Indonesia that the technology has not _advanced_ , so why's ambitions have aircraft with advanced technology. Why not buy it, _do not_ bother. Then there are experts who say, I had high school abroad S3, if not given any toys for my school. So there must be an agreed program. Do all sections have their own wants. Leaders have to say they can, with the right input.
> 
> *Is IFX commitment not fixed from the start?*
> 
> Because of his change-change. The program has been _fixed_ , but if the new officials, and he did not understand then ask questions and can not be the explanation, until anyone have other wishes, would change. Examples radio. TNI need a radio that has interoperability land, sea, and air. Therefore, in order not to depend, makes himself. Ok, say industry could be home by chance. But the commitment must continue, because the investment industry there that need _long term_ . Suddenly there was official says, _why_ the radio like, buy it from the outside. That's what we are dealing since long.
> 
> *What is with these conditions, IFX is still far short of expectations?*
> 
> Not much _anyway_ , just say _full support_ , still _chasing_ . We are late 1-2 years, so they can _chase_ .
> 
> *Can you explain the benefits to be achieved by Indonesia if the master fighter technology?*
> 
> I often say, Indonesia in 2035 will be a shortage of natural resources that we export. Whether coal, nickel, oil etc. According to Mr. Jokowi already exhausted everything. If it runs out, then what can we export. The only O technology. If we want to export the technology, starting from now. Otherwise, how do we master the technology in 2035.
> 
> Do not _underestimate the_ people of Indonesia, smart _anyway_ . PTDI that many experts in aerospace. I asked them, the salary is not a problem for them. For them, toys everywhere. So leaders need to know that all that they are ready to work.
> 
> *Indonesia might fulfill the commitment of 20% by weight because of financial problems?*
> 
> We only contributed Rp 2.1 trillion a year for the KFX / IFX. Our expenditure budget of 2,000 trillion, 2 trillion from 2.000 trillion to 0.01 percent. But this will be the _backbone_ exports after 2035 in an amount not less.
> 
> Think of it as the best one valued 75 million US dollars, was 20 percent of its value already exists in Indonesia. If one year we can make IFX 30 units, meaning 30 x 75 x 20%, what is the economic turnaround in Indonesia. It was later on that road, and ideal conditions. Including _marketing_ .
> 
> I think a lot of positive values we can get if the program is the way.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Eris do a pre-flight check before flying the Pitts S-2C. Source: angkasa.news/ Trisna Bayu
> Is it necessary to raise again at this issue?*
> 
> Not one, but now we expect anyone. Major government, namely the Ministry of Defense. We're on _development_ so necessary commitment of the government, the Air Force needs to continue to push. _Leading sectors_ it yes Kemenhan.
> 
> If I see it in terms of any program KFX / IFX profitable. In terms of security, economics, HR. Age Habibie send people abroad to study, they need toys. We've got a lot of people like this.
> 
> They did not find big revenue _kok_ abroad. They say they love the house in Indonesia, salary moderation, I woke technology.
> 
> So who is it now, I do not know. Later I practically _always_ knew _he was_ . Nothing is impossible for the interests of the nation.
> 
> *How about the US technology in aircraft, whether it will be a wedge?*
> 
> We cooperate with Korea, they said they would love everything to Indonesia. Indonesia does not need to be worried, he said. Currently there are four technologies that have not been controlled by Korea. But they do not say, because they are and have been doing R & D, so I know already mastered.
> 
> Korea actually is not dependent on the US. But they do not want that, because keep in touch. So if something happens in the relationship with Indonesia, Korea who will say that they are friends with Indonesia. Korea needs Indonesia, just sometimes we are _suspicious_ to people.
> 
> If we talk to them, understand their thinking. They tied a strict law. If it violates the law such as corruption, forgiveness, the penalties are severe. They are very afraid. So understand them. They are _all out_ . Indeed suspect it may be because we have the same interests and we can not impose our interests to them. But they had the technology.
> 
> As a matter of submarines, Korea gained his knowledge of German and tekonologinya given to us, Germany _did not_ protest. Because what, modified entirely by Korea and has been controlled because R & D is good. Although the so-called U-209 but not protested Germany.
> 
> Similarly plane. I know 129 technology they already have mastered. Only in this creation (KFX / IFX) Korea requested _support_ .
> 
> So we follow it, do not we have not mastered anything but already _kemaki_ ( _dissimulation_ ). I remember a story Angling Dharma, which could be the same person digdaya for learning. Told to haul grass he does origins of science are given. Said Javanese, _ngawulo_ . But it's not, yet nothing we've _kemaki_ .
> 
> *So, how should we respond cooperation with Korea?*
> 
> Korea is different from China. If China did _reverse engineering_ . They buy and unloading and bold (unloading), although the US banned. Then be _reverse_ . So the pattern is different from Korea.
> 
> Problem submarine, I told history. The first Korean to study the submarine to Germany, his name Admiral An. In Germany, all Koreans are learning is considered laborer, was in 1980 for 20 years. All start from the bottom, they learned and now they control and can make their own. Koreans loyal to the country is very high.
> 
> The airline company they started in 1980, and now we buy the T-50 of them. But why stop when Mr. Nurtanio already started before 1946. What do Habibie also changed all and we _failed_ since the financial crisis. Korea is not so.
> 
> Governments _support_ the full. I believe the year 2030-45, the Korean master all the technologies.
> 
> Some time ago I joined the exposure of Korea Ministry of Defense R & D, which they never say in another country. I asked for coffee but not to be as strictly confidential.
> 
> This means that they have sincere cooperation with us. All they have research capabilities, all the platforms they have. As tanks K2 _Black Panther_ made in Korea, a sophisticated all.
> 
> From the presentation that I know that all aspects of the battles of the future, will be in charge of. That of military R & D Korean scholar of his S-3 if not one of 2,000 people.
> 
> I feel cooperation with Korea is sincere, we have to catch. They are willing to _give_ anything to us.



is this even English?? not being a di"k tho but its really hard to make sense from most of this...
Grammarly and structurally speaking its horrifying....

But it still nice to know all this "Info".


----------



## Cromwell

chandieka said:


> is this even English?? not being a di"k tho but its really hard to make sense from most of this...
> Grammarly and structurally speaking its horrifying....
> 
> But it still nice to know all this "Info".


I almost ask the same on the article. Am i reading a Google translated article here ? I've read the original Indonesian language version of the article a couple days ago then come at surprise reading this one regardless i appreciate the article.


----------



## 182

chandieka said:


> is this even English?? not being a di"k tho but its really hard to make sense from most of this...
> Grammarly and structurally speaking its horrifying....
> 
> But it still nice to know all this "Info".



nope its machine translate, lol
here's the bahasa one, sire

*Marsdya (Pur) Eris Herryanto Bicara Soal KFX/IFX: Korea Itu Tulus, Mereka Mau Ngasih Apapun ke Kita*
Jumat, 19 Juli 2019 13:00
Penulis : Beny Adrian/Angkasa News




Marsdya (Pur) Eris Herryanto. Sumber: angkasa.news/ Trisna Bayu

*Angkasa.news - *Jika angkasa.news tidak keliru, Marsdya (Pur) Eris Herryanto adalah salah satu dari sedikit purnawirawan perwira tinggi TNI yang sangat fasih menjelaskan tentang program pesawat tempur nasional IFX (_Indonesian Fighter_).

IFX dan KFX adalah proyek pengembangan pesawat tempur generasi 4,5 yang digawangi Korea Selatan. Pada 2009, Indonesia menyatakan minat untuk terlibat, yang ditandai dengan penandatangan _letter of intent_ (LoI).

Proyek ini dinamakan _Korean Fighter Experimental_ (KFX) dan _Indonesian Fighter Experimental_ (IFX). Pesawat akan diproduksi sebanyak 168 unit dengan rincian 120 unit untuk Korsel dan Indonesia diperkirakan 48 unit. Produksi massal rencananya dimulai 2026.

Pada 15 Juli 2010, pemerintah Indonesia setuju untuk mendanai 20% proyek KFX dengan imbalan sekitar 50 pesawat untuk TNI AU. September 2010, Indonesia mengirimkan tim ahli hukum dan ahli penerbangan ke Korea Selatan untuk membahas masalah hak cipta.

Di Indonesia sendiri, pemberitaan terkait program IFX naik turun ibarat ombak di laut. Ada yang bilang tetap jalan, terseok-seok, bahkan yang ekstrem bilang sudah berhenti.

Bertanyalah kepada yang paham, itu kata orang bijak. Untuk itu _Angkasa_ pun menemui Marsdya (Pur) Eris Herryanto di lapangan terbang Pusdirga, Cibubur. Penerbang F-5E/F _Tiger II_ dan F-16 _Fighting Falcon_ ini sudah terlibat proyek KFX/IFX sejak awal.

Dengan jabatannya sebagai Dirjen Sarana Pertahanan Kemenhan (2007-2009), Irjen Kemenhan (2010), dan Sekjen Kemenhan (2010-2013), menjadikannya paham betul sejatinya program IFX. 

Usai mendaratkan pesawat aerobatik Pitts S-2C yang rutin diterbangkannya setiap akhir minggu di Cibubur, Marsdya Eris bicara banyak tentang program KFX/IFX.

*Publik selalu bertanya, apakah program IFX masih jalan?*

Masih jalan, karena kita masih mengikutsertakan 72 ahli sesuai bidangnya. Misalkan bidang aerodinamika, ya mereka, yang lain belum. Banyak sekali tenaga ahli yang terlibat dari kita untuk KFX/IFX.

*Program ini terkesan tidak berjalan lancar, apakah tidak ‘dikunci’ saja sebagai program nasional?*

Kalau ditanya bisa atau tidak, saja jawab bisa. Masalahnya pemimpin harus diberi masukan, apa manfaatnya untuk kita di kemudian hari. Karena ada yang berpikiran Indonesia itu teknologinya belum _advanced_, jadi kenapa ambisi memiliki pesawat dengan teknologi canggih. Kenapa tidak beli saja, _nggak_ susah-susah. Lalu ada ahli yang bilang, saya sudah sekolah tinggi-tinggi S3 di luar negeri, kalau tidak diberi mainan untuk apa saya sekolah. Jadi harus ada program yang disepakati bersama. Jangan semua bagian punya maunya sendiri-sendiri. Pemimpin harus bilang bisa, dengan masukan yang benar.

*Apakah komitmen IFX tidak fixed dari awal?*

Karena orangnya ganti-ganti. Programnya sudah _fixed_, tapi kalau pejabatnya baru dan dia tidak mengerti lalu tanya-tanya dan tidak dapat penjelasan, sampai ada yang punya keinginan lain, jadinya berubah. Contohnya radio. TNI butuh radio yang memiliki interoperability darat, laut, dan udara. Oleh karena itu supaya tidak tergantung, bikin sendiri. Ok, industri bilang bisa asal diberi kesempatan. Tetapi komitmennya harus terus, karena industri investasi di situ sehingga butuh _long term_. Tiba-tiba ada pejabat bilang, _kok_ radionya begini, beli saja dari luar. Itu yang kita hadapi sejak lama.

*Apakah dengan kondisi seperti ini, IFX masih jauh dari harapan?*

Tidak jauh _sih_, tinggal bilang _full support_, masih _ngejar_. Kita terlambat 1-2 tahun saja, jadi masih bisa _ngejar_.

*Bisa dijelaskan keuntungan yang akan diraih Indonesia jika menguasai teknologi pesawat tempur?*

Saya sering bilang, Indonesia tahun 2035 akan kekurangan sumber daya alam yang kita ekspor. Apakah batu bara, nikel, minyak dll. Menurut Pak Jokowi sudah habis semuanya. Kalau sudah habis, lalu apa yang bisa kita ekspor. Satu-satunya ya teknologi. Kalau kita mau ekspor teknologi, mulai dari sekarang. Kalau tidak, bagaimana kita menguasai teknologi di tahun 2035.

Jangan _underestimate_ orang Indonesia, pintar-pintar _kok_. Di PTDI itu banyak ahli kedirgantaraan. Saya tanya mereka, gaji tidak masalah buat mereka. Bagi mereka, mainannya mana. Jadi pemimpin harus tahu itu semua bahwa mereka siap mengerjakan.

*Mungkin Indonesia berat memenuhi komitmen 20% karena masalah keuangan?*

Kita hanya memberikan kontribusi satu tahun Rp 2,1 triliun untuk KFX/IFX. Anggaran belanja kita 2.000 triliun, 2 triliun dari 2.000 triliun hanya 0,01 persen. Tetapi ini akan menjadi _backbone _ekspor setelah 2035 yang nilainya tidak sedikit.

Anggap saja satu pesawat dihargai 75 juta dolar AS, itu 20 persen dari nilainya sudah ada di Indonesia. Kalau satu tahun kita bisa buat IFX sebanyak 30 unit, berarti 30 x 75 x 20%, berapa perputaran ekonomi di Indonesia. Itu memang nanti kalau jalan, dan kondisinya ideal. Termasuk _marketing_.

Saya berpendapat banyak nilai positif bisa kita dapat jika program ini jalan.

*



*

*Eris melakukan pre-flight check sebelum menerbangkan Pitts S-2C. Sumber: angkasa.news/ Trisna Bayu
Apakah perlu forum untuk mengangkat kembali isu ini?*

Tidak salah, tapi sekarang kita harapkan siapa. Pemerintah yang utama, yaitu Kementerian Pertahanan. Kita kan sedang _development_ jadi perlu komitmen pemerintah, TNI AU perlu terus mendorong. _Leading sector_-nya ya Kemenhan.

Kalau saya melihatnya dari segi apapun, program KFX/IFX menguntungkan. Dari segi keamanan, ekonomi, SDM. Zaman Pak Habibie kirim orang belajar ke luar negeri, mereka butuh mainan. Kita punya banyak orang seperti ini.

Mereka tidak cari pendapatan besar _kok_ di luar negeri. Mereka bilang, kasih mereka rumah di Indonesia, gaji secukupnya, saya bangun teknologinya.

Jadi siapa orangnya sekarang, saya tidak tahu. Nanti saya dibilang _sok_ tahu _he he he_. Tidak ada yang tidak mungkin untuk kepentingan bangsa.

*Bagaimana soal teknologi AS di dalam pesawat, apakah akan jadi ganjalan?*

Kita kerja sama dengan Korea, mereka bilang akan kasih semuanya ke Indonesia. Indonesia tidak perlu khawatirnya, katanya. Saat ini ada empat teknologi yang belum dikuasai Korea. Tapi mereka tidak bilang, karena mereka sedang dan sudah lakukan R&D, jadi saya tahu sudah dikuasai.

Korea sebetulnya sudah tidak tergantung kepada AS. Namun mereka tidak mau begitu, karena tetap menjaga hubungan. Jadi kalau terjadi sesuatu dalam hubungan dengan Indonesia, Korea yang akan bilang bahwa mereka berteman dengan Indonesia. Korea butuh Indonesia, hanya kadang kita _curigaan_ kepada orang.

Kalau kita diskusi dengan mereka, pahami pemikiran mereka. Mereka diikat UU yang ketat. Kalau melanggar UU seperti korupsi, ampun, hukumannya berat. Mereka sangat takut. Jadi pahami mereka. Mereka _all out_. Memang curiga itu boleh karena kita sama-sama punya kepentingan dan kita tidak bisa memaksakan kepentingan kita kepada mereka. Tapi mereka punya teknologinya.

Seperti soal kapal selam, Korea peroleh ilmunya dari Jerman dan tekonologinya dikasih ke kita, Jerman _nggak_ protes. Karena apa, sudah dimodifikasi seluruhnya oleh Korea dan sudah dikuasai karena R&D-nya bagus. Walaupun disebut U-209 tapi tidak diprotes Jerman.

Demikian pula pesawat. Saya tahu 129 teknologi yang mereka punya sudah dikuasai. Hanya dalam pembuatan ini (KFX/IFX) Korea minta _support_.

Jadi kita ikuti saja, jangan kita belum menguasai sesuatu tapi sudah _kemaki_ (_sok-sokan_). Saya ingat cerita Angling Dharma, yang bisa jadi orang digdaya karena belajar sama orang. Disuruh angkut rumput pun dia kerjakan asal ilmunya diberikan. Kata orang Jawa, _ngawulo_. Tapi ini kan tidak, belum apa-apa kita sudah _kemaki_.

*Jadi, bagaimana sebaiknya kita menyikapi kerja sama dengan Korea?*

Korea beda dengan China. Kalau China melakukan _reverse engineering_. Mereka beli lalu bongkar dan berani (bongkar) meski dilarang AS. Lalu di-_reverse_. Jadi polanya beda dengan Korea.

Soal kapal selam, saya diceritakan sejarahnya. Orang Korea pertama yang mempelajari kapal selam ke Jerman, namanya Admiral An. Di Jerman, semua orang Korea yang belajar dianggap buruh, itu tahun 1980 selama 20 tahun. Semua mulai dari bawah, mereka pelajari dan sekarang mereka kuasai dan bisa bikin sendiri. Orang Korea berbakti kepada negaranya sangat tinggi.

Perusahaan penerbangan mereka mulai 1980, dan sekarang kita beli T-50 dari mereka. Tapi kenapa kita berhenti ketika Pak Nurtanio sudah memulai dulu 1946. Apa yang dilakukan Pak Habibie juga diubah semua dan kita _failed_ sejak krismon. Korea tidak begitu.

Pemerintahnya _support_ penuh. Saya yakin tahun 2030-45, Korea menguasai semua teknologi.

Beberapa waktu lalu saya ikut paparan dari Litbang Kemenhan Korea, yang tidak pernah mereka sampaikan di negara lain. Saya minta kopinya tapi tidak boleh karena sangat rahasia.

Artinya mereka punya ketulusan kerja sama dengan kita. Semua kemampuan mereka sudah riset, semua platform mereka punya. Seperti tank K2 _Black Panther_ buatan Korea, canggih sekali.

Dari presentasi itu saya tahu bahwa semua aspek pertempuran masa depan, akan mereka kuasai. Itu dari Litbang militer Korea yang sarjana S-3 nya kalau tidak salah 2.000 orang.

Saya merasa kerja sama dengan Korea itu tulus, harus kita tangkap. Mereka mau _ngasih_ apapun kepada kita.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

chandieka said:


> is this even English?? not being a di"k tho but its really hard to make sense from most of this...
> Grammarly and structurally speaking its horrifying....
> 
> But it still nice to know all this "Info".



Better look Angkasa, this google translate killing me though, 

But yes, we need learn a lot from the Korean. Look at Nork, even though economically they are very poor but they had mastered a lot of technology and excel in science, the Korean people strive for mastering technology is top notch we need to befriend with them and learn a lot from them. Wish Indonesian people to look more from the far east people instead of middle eastern cluster **** of religious nutshell.


----------



## Raduga

I was very obsessed with the KF-X project when the first time i heard about the news and discussion in 2009 at formil kaskus (the kenyot hansip lontong saga and much more) .

Lets pray whatever decision our government takes wont really hurt the relationship with sokor , especially with this project


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HellFireIndo

Damn, that translation was horrific, thinking about it, perhaps i should work part-time as a translator, gotta get easy money while at the same time prevent people from getting eyesore reading google translated articles.


182 said:


> nope its machine translate, lol
> here's the bahasa one, sire
> 
> *Marsdya (Pur) Eris Herryanto Bicara Soal KFX/IFX: Korea Itu Tulus, Mereka Mau Ngasih Apapun ke Kita*
> Jumat, 19 Juli 2019 13:00
> Penulis : Beny Adrian/Angkasa News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marsdya (Pur) Eris Herryanto. Sumber: angkasa.news/ Trisna Bayu
> 
> *Angkasa.news - *Jika angkasa.news tidak keliru, Marsdya (Pur) Eris Herryanto adalah salah satu dari sedikit purnawirawan perwira tinggi TNI yang sangat fasih menjelaskan tentang program pesawat tempur nasional IFX (_Indonesian Fighter_).
> 
> IFX dan KFX adalah proyek pengembangan pesawat tempur generasi 4,5 yang digawangi Korea Selatan. Pada 2009, Indonesia menyatakan minat untuk terlibat, yang ditandai dengan penandatangan _letter of intent_ (LoI).
> 
> Proyek ini dinamakan _Korean Fighter Experimental_ (KFX) dan _Indonesian Fighter Experimental_ (IFX). Pesawat akan diproduksi sebanyak 168 unit dengan rincian 120 unit untuk Korsel dan Indonesia diperkirakan 48 unit. Produksi massal rencananya dimulai 2026.
> 
> Pada 15 Juli 2010, pemerintah Indonesia setuju untuk mendanai 20% proyek KFX dengan imbalan sekitar 50 pesawat untuk TNI AU. September 2010, Indonesia mengirimkan tim ahli hukum dan ahli penerbangan ke Korea Selatan untuk membahas masalah hak cipta.
> 
> Di Indonesia sendiri, pemberitaan terkait program IFX naik turun ibarat ombak di laut. Ada yang bilang tetap jalan, terseok-seok, bahkan yang ekstrem bilang sudah berhenti.
> 
> Bertanyalah kepada yang paham, itu kata orang bijak. Untuk itu _Angkasa_ pun menemui Marsdya (Pur) Eris Herryanto di lapangan terbang Pusdirga, Cibubur. Penerbang F-5E/F _Tiger II_ dan F-16 _Fighting Falcon_ ini sudah terlibat proyek KFX/IFX sejak awal.
> 
> Dengan jabatannya sebagai Dirjen Sarana Pertahanan Kemenhan (2007-2009), Irjen Kemenhan (2010), dan Sekjen Kemenhan (2010-2013), menjadikannya paham betul sejatinya program IFX.
> 
> Usai mendaratkan pesawat aerobatik Pitts S-2C yang rutin diterbangkannya setiap akhir minggu di Cibubur, Marsdya Eris bicara banyak tentang program KFX/IFX.
> 
> *Publik selalu bertanya, apakah program IFX masih jalan?*
> 
> Masih jalan, karena kita masih mengikutsertakan 72 ahli sesuai bidangnya. Misalkan bidang aerodinamika, ya mereka, yang lain belum. Banyak sekali tenaga ahli yang terlibat dari kita untuk KFX/IFX.
> 
> *Program ini terkesan tidak berjalan lancar, apakah tidak ‘dikunci’ saja sebagai program nasional?*
> 
> Kalau ditanya bisa atau tidak, saja jawab bisa. Masalahnya pemimpin harus diberi masukan, apa manfaatnya untuk kita di kemudian hari. Karena ada yang berpikiran Indonesia itu teknologinya belum _advanced_, jadi kenapa ambisi memiliki pesawat dengan teknologi canggih. Kenapa tidak beli saja, _nggak_ susah-susah. Lalu ada ahli yang bilang, saya sudah sekolah tinggi-tinggi S3 di luar negeri, kalau tidak diberi mainan untuk apa saya sekolah. Jadi harus ada program yang disepakati bersama. Jangan semua bagian punya maunya sendiri-sendiri. Pemimpin harus bilang bisa, dengan masukan yang benar.
> 
> *Apakah komitmen IFX tidak fixed dari awal?*
> 
> Karena orangnya ganti-ganti. Programnya sudah _fixed_, tapi kalau pejabatnya baru dan dia tidak mengerti lalu tanya-tanya dan tidak dapat penjelasan, sampai ada yang punya keinginan lain, jadinya berubah. Contohnya radio. TNI butuh radio yang memiliki interoperability darat, laut, dan udara. Oleh karena itu supaya tidak tergantung, bikin sendiri. Ok, industri bilang bisa asal diberi kesempatan. Tetapi komitmennya harus terus, karena industri investasi di situ sehingga butuh _long term_. Tiba-tiba ada pejabat bilang, _kok_ radionya begini, beli saja dari luar. Itu yang kita hadapi sejak lama.
> 
> *Apakah dengan kondisi seperti ini, IFX masih jauh dari harapan?*
> 
> Tidak jauh _sih_, tinggal bilang _full support_, masih _ngejar_. Kita terlambat 1-2 tahun saja, jadi masih bisa _ngejar_.
> 
> *Bisa dijelaskan keuntungan yang akan diraih Indonesia jika menguasai teknologi pesawat tempur?*
> 
> Saya sering bilang, Indonesia tahun 2035 akan kekurangan sumber daya alam yang kita ekspor. Apakah batu bara, nikel, minyak dll. Menurut Pak Jokowi sudah habis semuanya. Kalau sudah habis, lalu apa yang bisa kita ekspor. Satu-satunya ya teknologi. Kalau kita mau ekspor teknologi, mulai dari sekarang. Kalau tidak, bagaimana kita menguasai teknologi di tahun 2035.
> 
> Jangan _underestimate_ orang Indonesia, pintar-pintar _kok_. Di PTDI itu banyak ahli kedirgantaraan. Saya tanya mereka, gaji tidak masalah buat mereka. Bagi mereka, mainannya mana. Jadi pemimpin harus tahu itu semua bahwa mereka siap mengerjakan.
> 
> *Mungkin Indonesia berat memenuhi komitmen 20% karena masalah keuangan?*
> 
> Kita hanya memberikan kontribusi satu tahun Rp 2,1 triliun untuk KFX/IFX. Anggaran belanja kita 2.000 triliun, 2 triliun dari 2.000 triliun hanya 0,01 persen. Tetapi ini akan menjadi _backbone _ekspor setelah 2035 yang nilainya tidak sedikit.
> 
> Anggap saja satu pesawat dihargai 75 juta dolar AS, itu 20 persen dari nilainya sudah ada di Indonesia. Kalau satu tahun kita bisa buat IFX sebanyak 30 unit, berarti 30 x 75 x 20%, berapa perputaran ekonomi di Indonesia. Itu memang nanti kalau jalan, dan kondisinya ideal. Termasuk _marketing_.
> 
> Saya berpendapat banyak nilai positif bisa kita dapat jika program ini jalan.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Eris melakukan pre-flight check sebelum menerbangkan Pitts S-2C. Sumber: angkasa.news/ Trisna Bayu
> Apakah perlu forum untuk mengangkat kembali isu ini?*
> 
> Tidak salah, tapi sekarang kita harapkan siapa. Pemerintah yang utama, yaitu Kementerian Pertahanan. Kita kan sedang _development_ jadi perlu komitmen pemerintah, TNI AU perlu terus mendorong. _Leading sector_-nya ya Kemenhan.
> 
> Kalau saya melihatnya dari segi apapun, program KFX/IFX menguntungkan. Dari segi keamanan, ekonomi, SDM. Zaman Pak Habibie kirim orang belajar ke luar negeri, mereka butuh mainan. Kita punya banyak orang seperti ini.
> 
> Mereka tidak cari pendapatan besar _kok_ di luar negeri. Mereka bilang, kasih mereka rumah di Indonesia, gaji secukupnya, saya bangun teknologinya.
> 
> Jadi siapa orangnya sekarang, saya tidak tahu. Nanti saya dibilang _sok_ tahu _he he he_. Tidak ada yang tidak mungkin untuk kepentingan bangsa.
> 
> *Bagaimana soal teknologi AS di dalam pesawat, apakah akan jadi ganjalan?*
> 
> Kita kerja sama dengan Korea, mereka bilang akan kasih semuanya ke Indonesia. Indonesia tidak perlu khawatirnya, katanya. Saat ini ada empat teknologi yang belum dikuasai Korea. Tapi mereka tidak bilang, karena mereka sedang dan sudah lakukan R&D, jadi saya tahu sudah dikuasai.
> 
> Korea sebetulnya sudah tidak tergantung kepada AS. Namun mereka tidak mau begitu, karena tetap menjaga hubungan. Jadi kalau terjadi sesuatu dalam hubungan dengan Indonesia, Korea yang akan bilang bahwa mereka berteman dengan Indonesia. Korea butuh Indonesia, hanya kadang kita _curigaan_ kepada orang.
> 
> Kalau kita diskusi dengan mereka, pahami pemikiran mereka. Mereka diikat UU yang ketat. Kalau melanggar UU seperti korupsi, ampun, hukumannya berat. Mereka sangat takut. Jadi pahami mereka. Mereka _all out_. Memang curiga itu boleh karena kita sama-sama punya kepentingan dan kita tidak bisa memaksakan kepentingan kita kepada mereka. Tapi mereka punya teknologinya.
> 
> Seperti soal kapal selam, Korea peroleh ilmunya dari Jerman dan tekonologinya dikasih ke kita, Jerman _nggak_ protes. Karena apa, sudah dimodifikasi seluruhnya oleh Korea dan sudah dikuasai karena R&D-nya bagus. Walaupun disebut U-209 tapi tidak diprotes Jerman.
> 
> Demikian pula pesawat. Saya tahu 129 teknologi yang mereka punya sudah dikuasai. Hanya dalam pembuatan ini (KFX/IFX) Korea minta _support_.
> 
> Jadi kita ikuti saja, jangan kita belum menguasai sesuatu tapi sudah _kemaki_ (_sok-sokan_). Saya ingat cerita Angling Dharma, yang bisa jadi orang digdaya karena belajar sama orang. Disuruh angkut rumput pun dia kerjakan asal ilmunya diberikan. Kata orang Jawa, _ngawulo_. Tapi ini kan tidak, belum apa-apa kita sudah _kemaki_.
> 
> *Jadi, bagaimana sebaiknya kita menyikapi kerja sama dengan Korea?*
> 
> Korea beda dengan China. Kalau China melakukan _reverse engineering_. Mereka beli lalu bongkar dan berani (bongkar) meski dilarang AS. Lalu di-_reverse_. Jadi polanya beda dengan Korea.
> 
> Soal kapal selam, saya diceritakan sejarahnya. Orang Korea pertama yang mempelajari kapal selam ke Jerman, namanya Admiral An. Di Jerman, semua orang Korea yang belajar dianggap buruh, itu tahun 1980 selama 20 tahun. Semua mulai dari bawah, mereka pelajari dan sekarang mereka kuasai dan bisa bikin sendiri. Orang Korea berbakti kepada negaranya sangat tinggi.
> 
> Perusahaan penerbangan mereka mulai 1980, dan sekarang kita beli T-50 dari mereka. Tapi kenapa kita berhenti ketika Pak Nurtanio sudah memulai dulu 1946. Apa yang dilakukan Pak Habibie juga diubah semua dan kita _failed_ sejak krismon. Korea tidak begitu.
> 
> Pemerintahnya _support_ penuh. Saya yakin tahun 2030-45, Korea menguasai semua teknologi.
> 
> Beberapa waktu lalu saya ikut paparan dari Litbang Kemenhan Korea, yang tidak pernah mereka sampaikan di negara lain. Saya minta kopinya tapi tidak boleh karena sangat rahasia.
> 
> Artinya mereka punya ketulusan kerja sama dengan kita. Semua kemampuan mereka sudah riset, semua platform mereka punya. Seperti tank K2 _Black Panther_ buatan Korea, canggih sekali.
> 
> Dari presentasi itu saya tahu bahwa semua aspek pertempuran masa depan, akan mereka kuasai. Itu dari Litbang militer Korea yang sarjana S-3 nya kalau tidak salah 2.000 orang.
> 
> Saya merasa kerja sama dengan Korea itu tulus, harus kita tangkap. Mereka mau _ngasih_ apapun kepada kita.


This is some good read, indeed cooperation with South Korea is the key and our prime opportunity to go forward, it's a win-win solution for both SK and Indonesia, one gain market and trust, one gain technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

"According to the official, 32 more Indonesian personnel are set to arrive in Korea in August, adding to the current 80 working here."

http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20190722000809

Jokowi needs to listen to people who has involved in KFX program like Marsda (Purn) Heryanto Erris rather than following his economic team suggestion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

PT PAL reverse engineered Chinese product, got double effectiveness

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

After proposing Osa, what seems like rebranding Pechora being proposed by Belarus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes

*Yang Perlu Diketahui dari Tim Elite Koopssus Bentukan Jokowi*




Ilustrasi Pasukan TNI (Grandyos Zafna/detikcom)

*Jakarta* - Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) membentuk tim elite Komando Operasi khusus (Koopssus) TNI dari matra darat (AD), laut (AL), dan udara (AU). Pembentukan ini ditandai melalui penandatanganan Perpres Nomor 42 Tahun 2019 tentang Susunan Organisasi Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI).

Dilansir dari situs Sekretariat Kabinet, ini merupakan perubahan kedua atas Perpres Nomor 10 Tahun 2010 tentang Susunan Organisasi TNI. Pertimbangan pemerintah merevisi perpres adalah dengan pertimbangan dalam rangka menghadapi ancaman yang memiliki eskalasi tinggi dan dapat membahayakan ideologi negara, kedaulatan negara, keutuhan wilayah Negara Kesatuan Republik lndonesia (NKRI), dan melindungi segenap bangsa Indonesia.

Dalam perpres tersebut, pada Pasal 46B ayat (1) ditulis apa saja tugas-tugas tim elite Koopssus ini. Singkatnya, Koopssus TNI bertugas menyelenggarakan operasi khusus untuk menyelamatkan kepentingan nasional di dalam ataupun luar wilayah Republik Indonesia.

"Komando Operasi Khusus Tentara Nasional Indonesia disebut Koopssus TNI bertugas menyelenggarakan operasi khusus dan kegiatan untuk mendukung pelaksanaan operasi khusus yang membutuhkan kecepatan dan keberhasilan tinggi guna menyelamatkan kepentingan nasional di dalam ataupun di luar wilayah Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia dalam rangka mendukung tugas pokok TNI," tulis Pasal 46B ayat (1) Perpres 42/2019, sebagaimana dilihat *detikcom*, Minggu (21/7/2019).

Koopssus TNI dipimpin oleh Dankoopssus, yang berkedudukan di bawah serta bertanggung jawab kepada Panglima TNI. Adapun Dankoopssus TNI dijabat pejabat tinggi bintang 2.

Dalam struktur organisasi TNI, Koopssus TNI tergabung ke dalam badan pelaksana pusat. Di Badan Pelaksana Pusat TNI, terdapat pula Polisi Militer (POM) TNI, Pasukan Pengamanan Presiden (Paspampres), Pusat Penerangan (Puspen) TNI, hingga Pasukan Pemukul Reaksi Cepat (PPRC). 

"Koopssus TNI dipimpin oleh Komandan Koopssus TNI disebut Dankoopssus TNI yang berkedudukan di bawah dan bertanggung jawab kepada Panglima TNI, dalam pelaksanaan tugas sehari-hari dikoordinasikan oleh Kasum TNI. Dankoopssus TNI dibantu oleh Wakil Komandan Koopssus TNI disebut Wadankoopssus TNI," demikian bunyi Pasal 46B ayat (2) dan (3).

Deputi V Kantor Staf Presiden Jaleswari Pramodhawardhani menyebutkan Koopssus TNI mengkoordinasikan 3 pasukan elite dari tiap matra. Koopssus TNI menyatukan 3 satuan elite tersebut untuk melakukan operasi bersama. 

Alur komandonya adalah misi khusus ini atas perintah presiden kepada panglima TNI dan panglima TNI memerintahkan kepada komandan Koopssus. 

"Dulu tahun 2015 Pak Moeldoko (Kepala Staf Kepresidenan saat ini), saat itu sebagai Panglima TNI, sudah memulai dengan Koopssusgab. Koopssus ini mengoordinasikan satuan elite TNI, yaitu Den-81 Kopassus, Den-Jaka Marinir, dan Sat-Bravo Paskhas," ujar Jelaswari saat dimintai konfirmasi, Minggu (21/7) malam.

Dia memastikan tidak ada tumpang-tindih fungsi dan wewenang Koopssus dengan satuan yang sudah ada di TNI. "Tidak ada, ini semacam operasi bersama untuk misi khusus," katanya.

Sementara itu, Kepala Pusat Penerangan TNI Mayjen Sisriadi mengatakan unsur markas komando dan pelayanan Koopssus akan disusun. Dankoopssus akan diisi oleh pejabat tinggi bintang 2. 

"Dalam organisasi itu ada unsur markas komando, unsur pelayanan dan unsur pelaksana. Unsur markas komando dan unsur pelayanan akan disusun sebagai organisasi yang bersifat permanen," kata Kepala Pusat Penerangan TNI Mayjen Sisriadi lewat pesan singkat, Minggu (21/7/2019) malam.

"Sedangkan unsur pelaksananya bersifat non-permanen, artinya mereka ditugaskan oleh angkatan masing-masing (TNI AD, TNI AL dan TNI AU) dan akan dirotasi secara periodik, sesuai siklus pembinaan kemampuan yang berlaku di Angkatan," sambungnya. 

https://news.detik.com/berita/d-463...hui-dari-tim-elite-koopssus-bentukan-jokowi/2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana




----------



## Raduga

Svantana said:


> View attachment 570500
> View attachment 570501


tesco indomaritim ?


----------



## Svantana

Raduga said:


> tesco indomaritim ?



Tank boat lundin
https://lancerdefense.com/2019/07/2...cara-langsung-di-galangan-pt-lundin-industri/


----------



## HellFireIndo

http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/07/dislaikad-laksanakan-sertifikasi.html
*Dislaikad Laksanakan Sertifikasi Kelaikan Fasilitas Produksi Bersama Kemhan RI*

23 Juli 2019





Meriam 155 mm Howitzer Gerak Sendiri Caesar (photo : DislaikAD)

Kasubdislaik Dislaikad Kolonel Arm Wiwin Sugiono melaksanakan sertifikasi kelaikan fasilitas produksi terhadap materiil Meriam 155 mm GS Howitzer Caesar bersama Tim Puslaik Kemhan RI yang dipimpin Kepala Bidang Kelaikan (Kabidlaik) Darat Puslaik Kemhan RI Kolonel Cpl Edy Puryono, SE., MM di Nexter – Roanne, Perancis (Senin, 15/7).

Kegiatan sertifikasi kelaikan fasilitas produksi yang berlangsung di Perancis ini dilaksanakan selama sepekan dengan memverifikasi dokumen terhadap 24 item fasilitas produksi, yaitu meliputi struktur organisasi, surat penetapan Indhan, surat ijin produksi, kualifikasi pekerja/karyawan, clearance test personel, pengamanan instalasi listrik, pengamanan instalasi lingkungan, prosedur penanganan kecelakaan kerja, sertifikasi uji conformity internal, sertifikasi klaribasi alat ukur, dokumen pengujian mutu, dokumen bangunan gedung dan sarana prasarana, dokumen pengolahan limbah, dokumen rencana produksi, fasilitas pengamanan instalasi, instruksi kerja, layout produksi, prosedur tanggap darurat, company profile, ISO 9001 : 2015, ISO 14001 : 2015, OHSAS 18001: 2007 dan katalog produk.

Dalam setiap prosedur kegiatan kelaikan, Dislaikad selalu memedomani ketentuan dan aturan yang ada, diantaranya yaitu verifikasi dokumen (Review Document), meliputi ISO, keselamatan kerja, design, drawing dan lain-lain; kemudian pemeriksaan kesesuaian (Conformity Inspections); dan dilanjutkan dengan uji fungsi (Functional Check) sebagai bagian dari kelaikan dalam menjamin keselamatan personel, materiil dan lingkungan.

(DislaikAD)


----------



## Gundala

HellFireIndo said:


> http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/07/dislaikad-laksanakan-sertifikasi.html
> *Dislaikad Laksanakan Sertifikasi Kelaikan Fasilitas Produksi Bersama Kemhan RI*
> 
> 23 Juli 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meriam 155 mm Howitzer Gerak Sendiri Caesar (photo : DislaikAD)
> 
> Kasubdislaik Dislaikad Kolonel Arm Wiwin Sugiono melaksanakan sertifikasi kelaikan fasilitas produksi terhadap materiil Meriam 155 mm GS Howitzer Caesar bersama Tim Puslaik Kemhan RI yang dipimpin Kepala Bidang Kelaikan (Kabidlaik) Darat Puslaik Kemhan RI Kolonel Cpl Edy Puryono, SE., MM di Nexter – Roanne, Perancis (Senin, 15/7).
> 
> Kegiatan sertifikasi kelaikan fasilitas produksi yang berlangsung di Perancis ini dilaksanakan selama sepekan dengan memverifikasi dokumen terhadap 24 item fasilitas produksi, yaitu meliputi struktur organisasi, surat penetapan Indhan, surat ijin produksi, kualifikasi pekerja/karyawan, clearance test personel, pengamanan instalasi listrik, pengamanan instalasi lingkungan, prosedur penanganan kecelakaan kerja, sertifikasi uji conformity internal, sertifikasi klaribasi alat ukur, dokumen pengujian mutu, dokumen bangunan gedung dan sarana prasarana, dokumen pengolahan limbah, dokumen rencana produksi, fasilitas pengamanan instalasi, instruksi kerja, layout produksi, prosedur tanggap darurat, company profile, ISO 9001 : 2015, ISO 14001 : 2015, OHSAS 18001: 2007 dan katalog produk.
> 
> Dalam setiap prosedur kegiatan kelaikan, Dislaikad selalu memedomani ketentuan dan aturan yang ada, diantaranya yaitu verifikasi dokumen (Review Document), meliputi ISO, keselamatan kerja, design, drawing dan lain-lain; kemudian pemeriksaan kesesuaian (Conformity Inspections); dan dilanjutkan dengan uji fungsi (Functional Check) sebagai bagian dari kelaikan dalam menjamin keselamatan personel, materiil dan lingkungan.
> 
> (DislaikAD)


What does it mean? This certification make them able to sell their product to us? We going for production sharing?


----------



## Cromwell

Government Expenditure 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Gundala said:


> What does it mean? This certification make them able to sell their product to us? We going for production sharing?


we're probably going to license produce the Caesar ??? or just another certification for "next" procurement of caesar howitzer ? , france is also the one who helped us many times other than sokor (especially in army equipment) , since VAB , Sherpa for komodo base design



Cromwell said:


> Government Expenditure 2020
> View attachment 570508


i wonder about that biak base , aren't russian interested in biak too ? would that southern bule worried ?


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> we're probably going to license produce the Caesar ??? or just another certification for "next" procurement of caesar howitzer ? , france is also the one who helped us many times other than sokor (especially in army equipment) , since VAB , Sherpa for komodo base design
> 
> 
> i wonder about that biak base , aren't russian interested in biak too ? would that southern bule worried ?


Not really, neither Russia nor Aussie have anything to do with Biak, Biak is just part of our strategy to cover Papua's airspace by establishing a strategic airbase, of which Biak was chosen, most likely due to it's strategic location of being centrally located off the Northern Papuan coast, and due the "extra security" of an island base. Anyway, we already saw Biak as a staging ground for Papuan theater since the Trikora, it was a part of of Operation Jayawijaya's masterplan back then.

There's no special things between Indonesia and France in terms of defense cooperation, it's simply business as usual, nothing more.


----------



## Whizzack

Cromwell said:


> Government Expenditure 2020
> View attachment 570508



Slightly OOT... It's good that Kemenhan and KemenPU&PERA are on the top of the list, it's easy to see why both would require the biggest budget allocations... However I never understood how the heck does Kemenag always got a higher budget than Kemenkes...  Does Kemenag lobby better than Kemenkes when it comes to budget? Or is it simply because health is considered a lower priority than being religious...? And on what does Kemenag spends all that money anyway...? Do the government pays the salary for all Ustadz, Kyais, Pendetas, Romos, Bhiksus etc..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Whizzack said:


> Slightly OOT... It's good that Kemenhan and KemenPU&PERA are on the top of the list, it's easy to see why both would require the biggest budget allocations... However I never understood how the heck does Kemenag always got a higher budget than Kemenkes...  Does Kemenag lobby better than Kemenkes when it comes to budget? Or is it simply because health is considered a lower priority than being religious...? And on what does Kemenag spends all that money anyway...? Do the government pays the salary for all Ustadz, Kyais, Pendetas, Romos, Bhiksus etc..?


maybe related to hajj stuff ?


----------



## UMNOPutra

Svantana said:


> View attachment 570500
> View attachment 570501



This ship looks still "love of fire"....


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

HellFireIndo said:


> Not really, neither Russia nor Aussie have anything to do with Biak, Biak is just part of our strategy to cover Papua's airspace by establishing a strategic airbase, of which Biak was chosen, most likely due to it's strategic location of being centrally located off the Northern Papuan coast, and due the "extra security" of an island base. Anyway, we already saw Biak as a staging ground for Papuan theater since the Trikora, it was a part of of Operation Jayawijaya's masterplan back then.
> 
> There's no special things between Indonesia and France in terms of defense cooperation, it's simply business as usual, nothing more.


If I'm not mistaken, Biak air base has four runway too....



Whizzack said:


> Slightly OOT... It's good that Kemenhan and KemenPU&PERA are on the top of the list, it's easy to see why both would require the biggest budget allocations... However I never understood how the heck does Kemenag always got a higher budget than Kemenkes...  Does Kemenag lobby better than Kemenkes when it comes to budget? Or is it simply because health is considered a lower priority than being religious...? And on what does Kemenag spends all that money anyway...? Do the government pays the salary for all Ustadz, Kyais, Pendetas, Romos, Bhiksus etc..?



As long as I knew, Kemenag has schools call madrasah therefore part of the budget is for the madrasah's students.


----------



## Nike

Whizzack said:


> Slightly OOT... It's good that Kemenhan and KemenPU&PERA are on the top of the list, it's easy to see why both would require the biggest budget allocations... However I never understood how the heck does Kemenag always got a higher budget than Kemenkes...  Does Kemenag lobby better than Kemenkes when it comes to budget? Or is it simply because health is considered a lower priority than being religious...? And on what does Kemenag spends all that money anyway...? Do the government pays the salary for all Ustadz, Kyais, Pendetas, Romos, Bhiksus etc..?



Most of it for madrasa and pesantren and other type of Asram, as education is being the largest part of kemenag budget


----------



## Raduga

UMNOPutra said:


> This ship looks still "love of fire"....


hope not , i just realize it was PT.Lundin , hope they somehow already figured out the way to reinforced the fiberglass hull (its not wood) construction with something like fireproof coating/resin


----------



## Whizzack

Marine Rouge said:


> Most of it for madrasa and pesantren and other type of Asram, as education is being the largest part of kemenag budget



Ah noted and thanks... I had thought that all education related budgeting and activities are managed by Kemenristekdikti and Kemendikbud only... So basically the overall budget allocated for education is probably still the largest, but is now distributed to 3 departments... Still, I would think Kemenkes should be having much more budget, especially now with the ongoing BPJS funding issues...


----------



## Raduga

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cromwell

Whizzack said:


> Slightly OOT... It's good that Kemenhan and KemenPU&PERA are on the top of the list, it's easy to see why both would require the biggest budget allocations... However I never understood how the heck does Kemenag always got a higher budget than Kemenkes...  Does Kemenag lobby better than Kemenkes when it comes to budget? Or is it simply because health is considered a lower priority than being religious...? And on what does Kemenag spends all that money anyway...? Do the government pays the salary for all Ustadz, Kyais, Pendetas, Romos, Bhiksus etc..?


My attention is drawn on something else though. Look at 2 lowest ones in the chart, we spend on Education & Higher Education the lowest among other Ministries


----------



## Cromwell

BPPT midget submarine development plan


----------



## Raduga

s


Cromwell said:


> BPPT midget submarine development plan
> View attachment 570519
> View attachment 570520
> View attachment 570521


some source said , its already started since 2017 ?? is this the same submarine ?


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> we're probably going to license produce the Caesar ??? or just another certification for "next" procurement of caesar howitzer ? , france is also the one who helped us many times other than sokor (especially in army equipment) , since VAB , Sherpa for komodo base design
> 
> 
> i wonder about that biak base , aren't russian interested in biak too ? would that southern bule worried ?


2017 Tu-95MS visit was just courtessy visit. Besides Russian has no interests establishing military presence in Asean even if they do rationally they would after former USSR base Cam Ranh base in Vietnam instead of Biak but again so far Russia has no interests on establishing military presence in Southeast Asia.



Raduga said:


> s
> 
> some source said , its already started since 2017 ?? is this the same submarine ?
> View attachment 570522


https://www.janes.com/article/84366...-first-mini-submarine-hit-by-budgetary-delays
All i know so far, midget submarine programme is delayed due to budget constrain even if it went as planned it would be in 2022 - 2023 as according to BPPT chart before we constructed 1st prototype however this programme is now in limbo


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> 2017 Tu-95MS visit was just courtessy visit. Besides Russian has no interests establishing military presence in Asean even if they do rationally they would after former USSR base Cam Ranh base in Vietnam instead of Biak but again so far Russia has no interests on establishing military presence in Southeast Asia.
> 
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/84366...-first-mini-submarine-hit-by-budgetary-delays
> All i know so far, midget submarine programme is delayed due to budget constrain even if it went as planned it would be in 2022 - 2023 as according to BPPT chart before we constructed 1st prototype however this programme is now in limbo



that sad to hear


----------



## Whizzack

Cromwell said:


> My attention is drawn on something else though. Look at 2 lowest ones in the chart, we spend on Education & Higher Education the lowest among other Ministries



Well actually on previous administrations Kemenristekdikti and kemendikbud are under one Ministry (Depdikbud) and their budget is always among the top 3 largest... It was separated only during the Jokowi era into these 2 ministries... the reason, if I recall correctly, is to better allocate the budget and focus between general education and higher education + research.. So if we combine the budget for these 2 education ministries then the overall education related budget will be on the 4th place... add this with the Kemenag budget (which apparently also mostly manages religious education - Pesantren/Madrassa/etc) then the overall education budget allocation would probably be on the 3rd or even 2nd place... Still a very respectable allocation...


----------



## Nike

Raider unit in Papua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

CONTENT PREVIEW
Industry
*Indonesia outlines defence industrial priorities for 2020–24*
*Jon Grevatt* - Jane's Defence Weekly
22 July 2019
Follow

RSS






In recent years, Indonesia has developed the Kaplan MT tank (pictured) with Turkey. Industrial collaboration with foreign contractors will remain a key part of Indonesia’s industrial development strategy for 2020–24. Source: FNSS
The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) has called for greater levels of synergy between the government, military, and the national defence industry in efforts to improve indigenous military production capability.

The MoD said in a press release on 22 July that the requirement for enhanced collaboration is one of several priorities outlined for implementation in its 2020-24 defence industrial development plan. The plan, which will be overseen by the MoD's Defence Industry Policy Committee (KKIP), coincides with the third and final phase of the Indonesian armed forces' (Tentara Nasional Indonesia: TNI's) modernisation programme called Minimum Essential Force (MEF).

In announcing the 2020-24 plan, Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu said that Indonesia's defence industry has improved capabilities following the enactment of the Defence Industry Law 2012 - also called Law 16 - which commits the MoD to procure from local industry whenever possible. Law 16 also states that when defence imports are pursued the foreign contractor delivers the contract through partnerships with local industry.

Ryacudu said local industry programmes supported through Law 16 include the local production of submarines, frigates, medium tanks, rockets, and munitions.

Ryacudu also stressed a requirement during the 2020-24 plan for government, the TNI, and local industry to expand co-operation and "synchronisation" to support local defence production. He also said that the TNI needed to "consistently prioritise" domestic products over defence imports.

https://www.janes.com/article/90001/indonesia-outlines-defence-industrial-priorities-for-2020-24

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raduga

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Arms acquisition achievement by end of MEF II

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Arms acquisition achievement by end of MEF II
> View attachment 570630



postur ideal pesawat terbang for tni ad 1224 ? is that helo's for penerbad or fixed wing aircraft ?

and for the AL i dont think we should stop for submarine fleet at 12 unit only , should be more like 14-20


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> Arms acquisition achievement by end of MEF II
> View attachment 570630


We can conclude that Ideal Essential Force would be a thing in the future, as the Kemhan and TNI did have that "ideal" number figure. There's so much to expect in MEF 3 2020-2024 and post-MEF (IEF?), but how well TNI and Kemhan go through it is the question, although it surprised me that they see 1224 "aircrafts" as the ideal figure for the Army :v, idk if that's the case or if it's any realistic, 300 aircrafts is good already, if we assume the large portion of it being (transport and attack) helicopters.

_anyway, is that a watermark?_


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> postur ideal pesawat terbang for tni ad 1224 ? is that helo's for penerbad or fixed wing aircraft ?
> 
> and for the AL i dont think we should stop for submarine fleet at 12 unit only , should be more like 14-20


Actually i post the chart here because i confuse myself on seeing Army " airplane " goal by end of MEF as for submarines, we don't seek for ideal but minimum forces and lately didn't we reduce the number from 12 to 8 ?



HellFireIndo said:


> We can conclude that Ideal Essential Force would be a thing in the future, as the Kemhan and TNI did have that "ideal" number figure. There's so much to expect in MEF 3 2020-2024 and post-MEF (IEF?), but how well TNI and Kemhan go through it is the question, although it surprised me that they see 1224 "aircrafts" as the ideal figure for the Army :v, idk if that's the case or if it's any realistic, 300 aircrafts is good already, if we assume the large portion of it being (transport and attack) helicopters.
> 
> _anyway, is that a watermark?_


Same i wonder myself on the number army intends to achieve by end of MEF, as for the watermark down below, well that's also what i wonder as i also frequently found @jmp watermark everywhere on charts like this though some suggest that's from particular Fb group.


----------



## Raduga

Raduga said:


> postur ideal pesawat terbang for tni ad 1224 ? is that helo's for penerbad or fixed wing aircraft ?





Cromwell said:


> Actually i post the chart here because i confuse myself on seeing Army " airplane " goal by end of MEF as for submarines, we don't seek for ideal but minimum forces and lately didn't we reduce the number from 12 to 8 ?
> 
> 
> Same i wonder myself on the number army intends to achieve by end of MEF, as for the watermark down below, well that's also what i wonder as i also frequently found @jmp watermark everywhere on charts like this though some suggest that's from particular Fb group.



i had already left that "Jiwa Merah Putih" Facebook group a long time ago since 2014-2015 time when im trying to focus on college stuff , i believed they were already set as closed / secret group on facebook setting (you can't even search them anymore unless one of the member invited you), there were so many "official" from that group that leak some of the information about our defense project and procurement , kinda like maxdefense philippines but with more secrecy

looks like most of our 180 ship until 2024 timestamp would probably dominated by fast attack craft and logistic/troops deployment ship , rather than 3000+ or 6000+ tonner combatant vessel


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Raduga said:


> postur ideal pesawat terbang for tni ad 1224 ? is that helo's for penerbad or fixed wing aircraft ?
> 
> and for the AL i dont think we should stop for submarine fleet at 12 unit only , should be more like 14-20





HellFireIndo said:


> We can conclude that Ideal Essential Force would be a thing in the future, as the Kemhan and TNI did have that "ideal" number figure. There's so much to expect in MEF 3 2020-2024 and post-MEF (IEF?), but how well TNI and Kemhan go through it is the question, although it surprised me that they see 1224 "aircrafts" as the ideal figure for the Army :v, idk if that's the case or if it's any realistic, 300 aircrafts is good already, if we assume the large portion of it being (transport and attack) helicopters.
> 
> _anyway, is that a watermark?_




1224 aircraft for our army? 
Yohoho my dream of aviation brigades will come to reality.


----------



## Bungaterakhir

Whizzack said:


> Slightly OOT... It's good that Kemenhan and KemenPU&PERA are on the top of the list, it's easy to see why both would require the biggest budget allocations... However I never understood how the heck does Kemenag always got a higher budget than Kemenkes...  Does Kemenag lobby better than Kemenkes when it comes to budget? Or is it simply because health is considered a lower priority than being religious...? And on what does Kemenag spends all that money anyway...? Do the government pays the salary for all Ustadz, Kyais, Pendetas, Romos, Bhiksus etc..?




Shhhhttttt...Rofl.


----------



## Cromwell

AGM 65 Maverick, Rudal Penghancur Sasaran Darat Andalan TNI AU
6 Okt. 2017
Putut Reza







AGM 65 Maverick Sumber :airforce-technology.com

Berbicara tentang Rudal Udara Ke Permukaan yang dipunyai oleh TNI AU tentu kita tidak bisa melepaskan satu nama rudal legendaris buatan Raytheon, Amerika Serikat ya AGM 65 Maverick sudah mengabdi kurang lebih 25 tahun di TNI AU. TNI AU tidak salah pilih dalam memilih rudal ini karena catatan pengabdiannya yang bagus sebut saja dalam perang Yom Kippur, Perang Vietnam, Perang Iran-Iraq hingga Perang teluk dan sampai saat ini eksistensinya terus dijaga. Rudal ini juga dikenal sebagai rudal multiplatform tercatat 25 jenis pesawat tempur bisa membawa rudal ini sebut saja F16, F15, A10 dan pesawat lainnya.

Di TNI AU sendiri rudal Maverick ini dapat dibawa pada pesawat tempur F16 A/B dan Hawk 209. Varian rudal Maverick yang dimiliki oleh TNI AU adalah AGM 65G yang dilengkapi dengan pengendus sasaran infra red. Secara umum kemampuan Maverick ini mempunyai kapabilitas fire and forget jadi Bila sensor guidance Maverick telah mengenali sasaran dan pilot mengunci (lock on), tugas selanjutnya akan dikerjakan sendiri oleh Maverick. Meskipun dalam perjalanan menuju sasaran banyak gangguan termasuk jamming, decoy ataupun upaya lain, termasuk menembak jatuhnya.





Hawk 209 TNI AU membawa sepasang AGM 65 Maverick Sumber :Indomiliter.com

Dalam sejarahnya TNI AU sudah beberapa kali menguji coba kehebatan Maverick, yang pertama oleh Pesawat F16 yang dipiloti oleh Letkol (pnb) Muhammad Syaugi, Letkol (pnb) Agung Sasongkojati dan Letkol (pnb) Fachru Adami, uji coba dilakukan di Lombok Timur. Kesempatan kedua didapatkan oleh para penerbang Hawk 109/209 Skadron 1 pada Tahun 2011 di Ponorogo.

Setelah hampir 25 tahun AGM 65G Maverick mengabdi pada TNI AU akhirnya pada tahun 2012 menurut rilis dari DSCA Amerika Serikat, Kemhan membeli varian terbaru dari Rudal Live AGM 65K2 sebanyak 18 Unit, TGM (Training Groung Missile)-65K2, rudal tiruan (dummy) yang dipakai sebagai prasarana latihan.





Uji Kalibrasi AGM 65G TNI AU Sumber : Indomiliter.com
Saking terkenal dan presisinya rudal ini Pihak Dislitbang TNI AU bekerjasama dengan LAPAN melakukan pengujian model Dummy Rudal Maverick ini untuk dilakukan Reverse Enginering Model tersebut dibuat dari bahan aluminium dengan berat total sekitar 6 kg, panjang 0.98 m, dan diameter 0.12 m. Model tersebut berskala 1 : 2.58 dari ukuran sebenarnya. Tujuan dari model tersebut di uji di terowongan angin adalah untuk memperoleh karakteristik aerodinamika dari model tersebut. Hasil yang diinginkan adalah memperoleh nilai koefisien gaya hambat (CD), koefisien gaya angkat (CL) dan koefisien momen pitch (CM). Pengujian dilakukan dengan konfigurasi clean konfigurasi sebanyak 10 polar dengan variasi kecepatan 40 m/s, 50 m/s, dan 60 m/s





Kegiatan Uji Rudal Maverick Sumber : LAPAN
Referensi : Indomiliter.com/maverick-rudal-maut-pelibas-tank/

https://c.uctalks.ucweb.com/detail/...zOAdNFnvq5UfV8y-3922OlIZjQfs8UEQgH0wWgeR6DOEg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> https://www.janes.com/article/84366...-first-mini-submarine-hit-by-budgetary-delays
> All i know so far, midget submarine programme is delayed due to budget constrain even if it went as planned it would be in 2022 - 2023 as according to BPPT chart before we constructed 1st prototype however this programme is now in limbo



Sad news, just as I thought no continuation. We fight for ToT deal but our own r&d got left behind, then say after tot we can make our own submarine. I see that statement as false and misleading. Transfer of Technology (ToT) is mostly "kerjaan mekanik" so dont expect too much from it. Making own submarine is doing own design and build, it wont happpen via tot alone ever. I hope in his last 5 years terms our President can see all the scattered puzzle and put it together to feed our bright scientist project and stop us from being "Negara dengan 1.000 prototype"


----------



## Raduga

Gundala said:


> Sad news, just as I thought no continuation. We fight for ToT deal but our own r&d got left behind, then say after tot we can make our own submarine. I see that statement as false and misleading. Transfer of Technology (ToT) is mostly "kerjaan mekanik" so dont expect too much from it. Making own submarine is doing own design and build, it wont happpen via tot alone ever. I hope in his last 5 years terms our President can see all the scattered puzzle and put it together to feed our bright scientist project and stop us from being "Negara dengan 1.000 prototype"


the KN tanjung datu can be our light frigate platform tbh


----------



## Var Dracon

Ganilla 2.0 kitchen truck by PT Merpati Wahana Raya




*Kendaraan Dapur Lapangan - Field Kitchen Vehicle*
1. Kendaraan khusus dapur lapangan Ganilla dapat dibawa oleh pesawat Hercules C130H / HS -- Ganilla Field Kitchen can be carried by Hercules C130H / HS aircraft
2. Desain yang kompak. (Sumber listrik, LPG, dan dapur terintegrasi dalam kendaraan) -- Compact design. (Source of electricity, LPG, and kitchen integrated in the vehicle)
3. Kapasitas memasak 200-300 pax dalam 3 jam (tidak termasuk persiapan) -- Cooking capacity 200-300 pax in 3 hours (not including preparation)

Seeing how cool MWR designs are, they should design our MLRS launcher for R-Han





Compare them to current launcher made by PT Prafir Jaya Abadi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Var Dracon said:


> Ganilla 2.0 kitchen truck by PT Merpati Wahana Raya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kendaraan Dapur Lapangan - Field Kitchen Vehicle*
> 1. Kendaraan khusus dapur lapangan Ganilla dapat dibawa oleh pesawat Hercules C130H / HS -- Ganilla Field Kitchen can be carried by Hercules C130H / HS aircraft
> 2. Desain yang kompak. (Sumber listrik, LPG, dan dapur terintegrasi dalam kendaraan) -- Compact design. (Source of electricity, LPG, and kitchen integrated in the vehicle)
> 3. Kapasitas memasak 200-300 pax dalam 3 jam (tidak termasuk persiapan) -- Cooking capacity 200-300 pax in 3 hours (not including preparation)
> 
> Seeing how cool MWR designs are, they should design our MLRS launcher for R-Han


why they always use design of btr-80 and anoa esque on almost every truck cab/body lol , the last prototype for rhan 122 also look ridiculous


----------



## Var Dracon

The one made by MWR is not ridiculous IMHO


----------



## Raduga

Var Dracon said:


> The one made by MWR is not ridiculous IMHO


they do look futuristic but for me , there's something off with the design , it feels like the aspect of "garang" kinda lost in it




that just my 2 cents of opinion , people had different taste after all
(i meant something like this) :


----------



## GraveDigger388

Raduga said:


> they do look futuristic but for me , there's something off with the design , it feels like the aspect of "garang" kinda lost in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that just my 2 cents of opinion , people had different taste after all
> (i meant something like this) :


The wheels proportion.


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> Sad news, just as I thought no continuation. We fight for ToT deal but our own r&d got left behind, then say after tot we can make our own submarine. I see that statement as false and misleading. Transfer of Technology (ToT) is mostly "kerjaan mekanik" so dont expect too much from it. Making own submarine is doing own design and build, it wont happpen via tot alone ever. I hope in his last 5 years terms our President can see all the scattered puzzle and put it together to feed our bright scientist project and stop us from being "Negara dengan 1.000 prototype"


That remains to be seen in future whether this delay is temporary due to lack of funding or made permanent.


----------



## HellFireIndo

We should be looking for a universal truck platform, for artillery mount to logistics to troops transport, it'll make it easier to manage sparepart and maintenance (make logistics more efficient in general), especially if it's locally produced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

HellFireIndo said:


> We should be looking for a universal truck platform, for artillery mount to logistics to troops transport, it'll make it easier to manage sparepart and maintenance (make logistics more efficient in general), especially if it's locally produced.




















this one is my top pick , just do what the guys above said , make the wheel proportion more likeable (need bigger wheel) , the 3D render version looks much more better with higher ground clearance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

KCR-60M missile boat infographic




BT-500/Mk.83 bomb infographic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> We should be looking for a universal truck platform, for artillery mount to logistics to troops transport, it'll make it easier to manage sparepart and maintenance (make logistics more efficient in general), especially if it's locally produced.



How about request for militerized Hino Dutro , there is heavy duty varian of it, along with its medium duty. As far as i know we use the civil version in very large number

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

Raduga said:


> this one is my top pick , just do what the guys above said , make the wheel proportion more likeable (need bigger wheel) , the 3D render version looks much more better with higher ground clearance



This is the auxiliary truck model, which is better to me than the MLRS one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> KCR-60M missile boat infographic
> View attachment 570650
> 
> BT-500/Mk.83 bomb infographic
> View attachment 570651


Looks like its a batch II with more horse power engine. Tho it might not be my favorite type but the progressing fix & upgrade from previous batch deserve thumbs up . Not to mention at first PT.PAL and Krakatau Steel doing R&D to make marine grade steel for this project which was awesome. One of local design and continuation that we certainly hope can be applied for other Navy project. Prety much like Anoa at first, not great but with continue support from military we can see Anoa now as great and proven product. I would love to see more fix and upgrade for future batch


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> Looks like its a batch II with more horse power engine. Tho it might not be my favorite type but the progressing fix & upgrade from previous batch deserve thumbs up . Not to mention at first PT.PAL and Krakatau Steel doing R&D to make marine grade steel for this project which was awesome. One of local design and continuation that we certainly hope can be applied for other Navy project. Prety much like Anoa at first, not great but with continue support from military we can see Anoa now as great and proven product. I would love to see more fix and upgrade for future batch








Improvement from early batch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 570654
> 
> Improvement from early batch.


Half load full load ? So our previous KCR can only reach 28knots while the ship carrying only half of max allocated displacement weight ??


----------



## HellFireIndo

I'll just put it here:
http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/07/indonesia-to-add-personnel-for-kfxifx.html

*Indonesia to Add Personnel for KFX/IFX Program*

24 Juli 2019





KFX/IFX fighter (photo : picdeer)

*Indonesia seeks reduction in share of expenses in joint fighter jet project*

Indonesia is seeking a reduction of its share of expenses in the fighter jet development project with South Korea, as it is running about 300 billion won ($254 million) in arrears.

According to South Korea’s Defense Acquisition Program Administration on Monday, Indonesia had paid about 220 billion won of its share of 1.7 trillion won as of Monday. The first deposit was made in 2016. Since paying 132 billion won early this year, there have not been any additional payments from Indonesia, and it is running about 300 billion won in arrears as of July, DAPA said.

While admitting that they have been renegotiating the deal since early this year, the Korean government refused to elaborate on details of their talks.

“Aside from the financial problem, the development of the fighter jets is going smoothly. We do not see that Indonesia will withdraw from the project,” an official from Korea Aerospace Industries, which is participating in the project, told The Korea Herald. 

*Add 32 more personnel*

According to the official, 32 more Indonesian personnel are set to arrive in Korea in August, adding to the current 80 working here. 

The Critical Design Review meeting is also expected to take place in September, in which the two sides will review the development of the project. It would then lead to building an actual prototype of the fighter jets, the official said. 

The KFX/IFX project is aimed at producing semi-stealth fighter aircraft of generation 4.5. From the program, the two countries will build 168 units, of which 120 will belong to Korea. 

The warplanes are expected to be equipped with semi-conformal missile launchers, advanced avionics and air-refueling functions. 

The KFX project is South Korea’s second domestic fighter jet development program, first proposed in 2001. 
See full article KoreaHerald

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> Half load full load ? So our previous KCR can only reach 28knots while the ship carrying only half of max allocated displacement weight ??


Some said that when early batch KCR was tested with maximum displacement weight. The velocity reduces significantly and the ship a bit unbalanced & " shaking ", i just don't know what English term to explain it, the ship just seems unbalanced & a bit " shaking " they said

Local contents of H-225M ( formerly known as EC-725 prior acquisition of Eurocopter by Airbus ) & C-295.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barjo

May be some of you still remember this
https://fas.org/asmp/profiles/indonesia_f16.htm
*The Saga of the Indonesian F-16 Sale*


In 1990, the U.S. government sold Pakistan 28 F-16 fighter/bomber jets for $658 million. Pakistan paid---in part with U.S. military aid---but America never delivered the aircraft because of a U.S. law barring arms transfers to Pakistan if Pakistan was attempting to build a nuclear weapon. In 1991, the Bush Administration determined that Pakistan was, in fact, building a nuclear weapon. Meanwhile, General Dynamics built the F-16s.

Pakistan became restive about the issue in 1995 and has been more forceful about trying to get its money back. Rather than simply buying the planes for the U.S. Air Force, and paying Pakistan back, the Clinton Administration proposed to sell the F-16s to another country in order to refund Pakistan. The administration marketed the jets to Indonesia, the Philippines, and others.

There is currently no law or policy barring the sale of jet fighters to Indonesia, although the State Dept. has implemented a policy barring small arms and crowd control equipment. The State Department claims that, " the sale to Indonesia would not conflict with U.S. policies on human rights because it is unlikely that Indonesia would be able to use the aircraft to suppress legitimate dissent, as it might with small arms." Why a government that can�t be trusted with small arms can be trusted with major weapons systems is unclear.

Nevertheless, a deal was struck in principle in June 1996 for the sale of nine of the aircraft to Indonesia, with a few wrinkles to work out on price and financing. The Indonesian government was proposing to buy the aircraft for $9 million a piece, instead $12 million per plane as the U.S. was hoping.

In early August, though, riots erupted in Jakarta when police raided the headquarters of the Indonesian Democratic party, the main pro-democracy opposition. At least five people died and scores of buildings and vehicles were set on fire. The Clinton Administration decided to put the F-16 sale on hold until later in the year, but then reversed itself the next month and went ahead with the deal. The State Department said: "A regionally respected [Indonesian] armed forces with credible defense capabilities that trains and operates in a non-threatening manner is an important contributor to the regional stability." (_Washington Post_, 19 September 1996)

The next couple of months the F-16 sale seemed relatively certain. However, this all changed after the 1996 U.S. elections when allegations arose concerning inappropriate campaign contributions by Indonesian nationals to the Democratic party. Congress began looking at the relationship between the sale of these planes and the campaign contributions. It called upon the Administration to delay the sale until after such an investigation could be competed. The Administration nonetheless, continued to support the sale which was to be competed in later part 1997. Congressional criticism strengthened with the recent crack down on the pre-election riots. In response to those elections, Sen. Feingold stated: "_We cannot mistake this process for a real election. Rather, it was a pitiful example of a brutal authoritarian Government attempting to masquerade as a democracy_" (Congressional Record, 4 June 1997, S5280). Yet the Administration continued to support the transfer.

*However, in early June, Indonesia cancelled the order for the F-16s. In a letter sent to President Clinton, they cited that the "wholly unjustified criticisms in the United States Congress against Indonesia, which are linked to its participation in the IMET program and the planned purchase of the F-16 planes" was not worth the making the deal. (AP, 6 June 1997*, to see that story.)

The State department regretted the decision (see transcripts below) but said it would continue to look for a suitable buyer for the planes, since Pakistan still has not been paid.

The following exchange is taken verbatim from the State Department Briefing on 6 June, 1997. Click here to see the full transcript of the 6 June State Department Briefing.

QUESTION: Indonesia, apparently, says they don't want the F-16s after all. Do you have any comment on that?

MR. BURNS: Yes, I understand that we have been informed by the government of Indonesia that it has withdrawn its offer to purchase nine F-16 aircraft. It has also decided to forego its participation in the IMET program -- the International Military and Education Training Program -- which is a very successful program worldwide. The United States regrets this decision by Indonesia. It is, of course, a decision that Indonesia had to make on its own. The United States and Indonesia have cooperated closely on a variety of issues throughout the years -regional issues, global issues - and we intend to do that. We intend to continue working with Indonesia and we will just have to move on.

Now, these F-16s, as you remember, are the F-16s that have been promised to the government of Pakistan and so we will continue our efforts to look for countries that wish to purchase these F-16s.

QUESTION: Nick, so far you haven't found anybody else who is interested. I mean, what expectation do you have that you will do better now?

MR. BURNS: We are going to keep trying. We have felt for a number of years that Indonesia was the right answer to this problem because, as the President said, I think two years ago, when former Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto visited here, the United States does want to put its best foot forward to try to resolve this problem so that there is some measure of fair play for Pakistan. That is only fair. We are trying, Carol. But with this latest decision just taken today and just given to us today by the Indonesian Government, we will have to redouble our efforts to look for other countries. This is an excellent aircraft. It is the best American aircraft or the best in the world. You all know that, and we think there will be no shortage of potential buyers. We are talking to some countries, but I can't talk about those negotiations until they move further along.

QUESTION: So you have already started talking to other countries?

MR. BURNS: We had started to talk to other countries, actually, before this formal announcement was made, anticipating that the government of Indonesia might get cold feet.

QUESTION: Any report on which countries?

MR. BURNS: I don't want to speculate publicly as to which countries we are talking about. But you can be assured that the Department of State and Department of Defense are both working very hard on this issue.

QUESTION: Has the Administration come to a decision yet on whether it would allow the sale of advance jets to Latin America?

MR. BURNS: I don't believe the President has made a decision. As you know, we have had a review underway for the past 12 months or so of United States arms sales to Latin America. The State Department, the Defense Department, the National Security Council and other agencies have all been involved in that. We have had a policy of restraint in place. We have not had a policy of a ban on arms sales but of restraint, and the President will have to make the ultimate decision here.

QUESTION: How can you make a clear sales pitch while this review is going on?

MR. BURNS: Are you referring to Chile?

QUESTION: Yes.

MR. BURNS: Well, I think I told you - that was six to eight weeks ago - that while the President had not made a final decision, we did not want U.S. companies to be at a competitive disadvantage at the initial stages of Chile's decision-making process, as to which advance fighter aircraft it would purchase. Therefore, we did allow American companies to make available to the government of Chile, to the ministry of defense there, technical information that describes the characteristics of American jet fighter aircraft. That does not mean that the United States Government has made a decision to give approval to any American company should the Chileans wish to purchase an American aircraft, but it does mean that we want our aircraft to be considered in this competition. We are confident that the United States American companies make the best fighter aircraft in the world. All you have to do is look at the performance of those aircraft all around the world to know that.

QUESTION: Won't the process then drive the decision though?

MR. BURNS: Well, no, I don't think it does, Judd, because, as I said, the review was really begun on behalf of the President by Secretary Christopher and Secretary Perry. Both of them have stepped down. We have two new secretaries in place and I am sure that the President will make a decision when it is necessary to make a decision, when the time is right. I am not aware that the Chileans have come forward with a decision on which aircraft -- that Chile has made a decision on which aircraft it wishes to purchase. So there is no pressure on us. We just wanted our companies to be in the right position here. That is consistent with the Clinton Administration's strong desire to support American exports around the world.

QUESTION: Well, exactly, but that is the point of my question. I mean, Chile -- we're getting into the realm of hypotheticals here, but if Chile comes back and says, yes, we want to buy X number of these planes

MR. BURNS: Then we'll have to say to ourselves, well, should we finally make a decision here? Should we make a decision in this government, finally, about our arms sales policies to Latin America? I expect that might be a consideration, but we don't feel under pressure and these decisions often take quite a long time, these competitions. Yes, sir.

*FAS Home | ASMP Home | Search | About ASMP*


----------



## Cromwell

50 Millions US$ the value of MLU ( Mid-Life Updates ) on 10 F-16 A/B Block 15 OCU


----------



## barjo

Cromwell said:


> Some said that when early batch KCR was tested with maximum displacement weight. The velocity reduces significantly and the ship a bit unbalanced & " shaking ", i just don't know what English term to explain it, the ship just seems unbalanced & a bit " shaking " they said
> 
> Local contents of H-225M ( formerly known as EC-725 prior acquisition of Eurocopter by Airbus ) & C-295.
> View attachment 570659
> View attachment 570660


Ussualy easyly call center of gravity, or metacentric of heigh, its related to Buoyancy stability is not match with ship center gyroscope movement and so weight is not distributed well when ship in certain speed or loading capacity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

barjo said:


> May be some of you still remember this
> https://fas.org/asmp/profiles/indonesia_f16.htm
> *The Saga of the Indonesian F-16 Sale*
> 
> 
> In 1990, the U.S. government sold Pakistan 28 F-16 fighter/bomber jets for $658 million. Pakistan paid---in part with U.S. military aid---but America never delivered the aircraft because of a U.S. law barring arms transfers to Pakistan if Pakistan was attempting to build a nuclear weapon. In 1991, the Bush Administration determined that Pakistan was, in fact, building a nuclear weapon. Meanwhile, General Dynamics built the F-16s.
> 
> Pakistan became restive about the issue in 1995 and has been more forceful about trying to get its money back. Rather than simply buying the planes for the U.S. Air Force, and paying Pakistan back, the Clinton Administration proposed to sell the F-16s to another country in order to refund Pakistan. The administration marketed the jets to Indonesia, the Philippines, and others.
> 
> There is currently no law or policy barring the sale of jet fighters to Indonesia, although the State Dept. has implemented a policy barring small arms and crowd control equipment. The State Department claims that, " the sale to Indonesia would not conflict with U.S. policies on human rights because it is unlikely that Indonesia would be able to use the aircraft to suppress legitimate dissent, as it might with small arms." Why a government that can�t be trusted with small arms can be trusted with major weapons systems is unclear.
> 
> Nevertheless, a deal was struck in principle in June 1996 for the sale of nine of the aircraft to Indonesia, with a few wrinkles to work out on price and financing. The Indonesian government was proposing to buy the aircraft for $9 million a piece, instead $12 million per plane as the U.S. was hoping.
> 
> In early August, though, riots erupted in Jakarta when police raided the headquarters of the Indonesian Democratic party, the main pro-democracy opposition. At least five people died and scores of buildings and vehicles were set on fire. The Clinton Administration decided to put the F-16 sale on hold until later in the year, but then reversed itself the next month and went ahead with the deal. The State Department said: "A regionally respected [Indonesian] armed forces with credible defense capabilities that trains and operates in a non-threatening manner is an important contributor to the regional stability." (_Washington Post_, 19 September 1996)
> 
> The next couple of months the F-16 sale seemed relatively certain. However, this all changed after the 1996 U.S. elections when allegations arose concerning inappropriate campaign contributions by Indonesian nationals to the Democratic party. Congress began looking at the relationship between the sale of these planes and the campaign contributions. It called upon the Administration to delay the sale until after such an investigation could be competed. The Administration nonetheless, continued to support the sale which was to be competed in later part 1997. Congressional criticism strengthened with the recent crack down on the pre-election riots. In response to those elections, Sen. Feingold stated: "_We cannot mistake this process for a real election. Rather, it was a pitiful example of a brutal authoritarian Government attempting to masquerade as a democracy_" (Congressional Record, 4 June 1997, S5280). Yet the Administration continued to support the transfer.
> 
> *However, in early June, Indonesia cancelled the order for the F-16s. In a letter sent to President Clinton, they cited that the "wholly unjustified criticisms in the United States Congress against Indonesia, which are linked to its participation in the IMET program and the planned purchase of the F-16 planes" was not worth the making the deal. (AP, 6 June 1997*, to see that story.)
> 
> The State department regretted the decision (see transcripts below) but said it would continue to look for a suitable buyer for the planes, since Pakistan still has not been paid.
> 
> The following exchange is taken verbatim from the State Department Briefing on 6 June, 1997. Click here to see the full transcript of the 6 June State Department Briefing.
> 
> QUESTION: Indonesia, apparently, says they don't want the F-16s after all. Do you have any comment on that?
> 
> MR. BURNS: Yes, I understand that we have been informed by the government of Indonesia that it has withdrawn its offer to purchase nine F-16 aircraft. It has also decided to forego its participation in the IMET program -- the International Military and Education Training Program -- which is a very successful program worldwide. The United States regrets this decision by Indonesia. It is, of course, a decision that Indonesia had to make on its own. The United States and Indonesia have cooperated closely on a variety of issues throughout the years -regional issues, global issues - and we intend to do that. We intend to continue working with Indonesia and we will just have to move on.
> 
> Now, these F-16s, as you remember, are the F-16s that have been promised to the government of Pakistan and so we will continue our efforts to look for countries that wish to purchase these F-16s.
> 
> QUESTION: Nick, so far you haven't found anybody else who is interested. I mean, what expectation do you have that you will do better now?
> 
> MR. BURNS: We are going to keep trying. We have felt for a number of years that Indonesia was the right answer to this problem because, as the President said, I think two years ago, when former Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto visited here, the United States does want to put its best foot forward to try to resolve this problem so that there is some measure of fair play for Pakistan. That is only fair. We are trying, Carol. But with this latest decision just taken today and just given to us today by the Indonesian Government, we will have to redouble our efforts to look for other countries. This is an excellent aircraft. It is the best American aircraft or the best in the world. You all know that, and we think there will be no shortage of potential buyers. We are talking to some countries, but I can't talk about those negotiations until they move further along.
> 
> QUESTION: So you have already started talking to other countries?
> 
> MR. BURNS: We had started to talk to other countries, actually, before this formal announcement was made, anticipating that the government of Indonesia might get cold feet.
> 
> QUESTION: Any report on which countries?
> 
> MR. BURNS: I don't want to speculate publicly as to which countries we are talking about. But you can be assured that the Department of State and Department of Defense are both working very hard on this issue.
> 
> QUESTION: Has the Administration come to a decision yet on whether it would allow the sale of advance jets to Latin America?
> 
> MR. BURNS: I don't believe the President has made a decision. As you know, we have had a review underway for the past 12 months or so of United States arms sales to Latin America. The State Department, the Defense Department, the National Security Council and other agencies have all been involved in that. We have had a policy of restraint in place. We have not had a policy of a ban on arms sales but of restraint, and the President will have to make the ultimate decision here.
> 
> QUESTION: How can you make a clear sales pitch while this review is going on?
> 
> MR. BURNS: Are you referring to Chile?
> 
> QUESTION: Yes.
> 
> MR. BURNS: Well, I think I told you - that was six to eight weeks ago - that while the President had not made a final decision, we did not want U.S. companies to be at a competitive disadvantage at the initial stages of Chile's decision-making process, as to which advance fighter aircraft it would purchase. Therefore, we did allow American companies to make available to the government of Chile, to the ministry of defense there, technical information that describes the characteristics of American jet fighter aircraft. That does not mean that the United States Government has made a decision to give approval to any American company should the Chileans wish to purchase an American aircraft, but it does mean that we want our aircraft to be considered in this competition. We are confident that the United States American companies make the best fighter aircraft in the world. All you have to do is look at the performance of those aircraft all around the world to know that.
> 
> QUESTION: Won't the process then drive the decision though?
> 
> MR. BURNS: Well, no, I don't think it does, Judd, because, as I said, the review was really begun on behalf of the President by Secretary Christopher and Secretary Perry. Both of them have stepped down. We have two new secretaries in place and I am sure that the President will make a decision when it is necessary to make a decision, when the time is right. I am not aware that the Chileans have come forward with a decision on which aircraft -- that Chile has made a decision on which aircraft it wishes to purchase. So there is no pressure on us. We just wanted our companies to be in the right position here. That is consistent with the Clinton Administration's strong desire to support American exports around the world.
> 
> QUESTION: Well, exactly, but that is the point of my question. I mean, Chile -- we're getting into the realm of hypotheticals here, but if Chile comes back and says, yes, we want to buy X number of these planes
> 
> MR. BURNS: Then we'll have to say to ourselves, well, should we finally make a decision here? Should we make a decision in this government, finally, about our arms sales policies to Latin America? I expect that might be a consideration, but we don't feel under pressure and these decisions often take quite a long time, these competitions. Yes, sir.
> 
> *FAS Home | ASMP Home | Search | About ASMP*


In www.f-16.net those 9 F-16s ( Pakistani initial order ) were supposed to be TS-1613 - TS-1621 signed in March 1996 however due Bill Clinton's administration critism especially on human rights abuse issue by June 1997, we cancelled the order as well withdrawing on all exercises with US. It was actually decent plan to increase F-16 fleet up to 60 units according to Air Vice Marshal Tubagus Sutria but then political environment was impossible back then up at least untill 2007 ( after sanctions lifted up in 2005 ) according the file i uploaded from Wikileaks a while ago where we originally planned for 16 F-16 C/D Block 52, additional 6 F-16 A/B from Belgium or Netherlands while MLU is to be applied on all A/B series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Cromwell said:


> In www.f-16.net those 9 F-16s ( Pakistani initial order ) were supposed to be TS-1613 - TS-1621 signed in March 1996 however due Bill Clinton's administration critism especially on human rights abuse issue by June 1997, we cancelled the order as well withdrawing on all exercises with US. It was actually decent plan to increase F-16 fleet up to 60 units according to Air Vice Marshal Tubagus Sutria but then political environment was impossible back then up at least untill 2007 ( after sanctions lifted up in 2005 ) according the file i uploaded from Wikileaks a while ago where we originally planned for 16 F-16 C/D Block 50/52, additional 6 F-16 A/B from Belgium or Netherlands while MLU is to be applied on all A/B series.


The year marking our first love to sukhoi LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soman45

Angkasa Yudha 2019
Regardless from this"Money sucker" problem ....let's be honest guys this beast is still one of our main fighter now and for many years to come

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> korps brimob got new toys but there is less exposure about them
> 
> View attachment 570300
> View attachment 570301
> View attachment 570302
> View attachment 570303



This is great!! I hope police forces have enough armored vehicle for papua. Last time I saw the "kontak senjata" on youtube our policeman using a pick up truck. I dont know much about APC, but what you guys think best to have for our police for papua condition? Is komodo enough to do the job? or Anoa?


----------



## Nike

Gundala said:


> This is great!! I hope police forces have enough armored vehicle for papua. Last time I saw the "kontak senjata" on youtube our policeman using a pick up truck. I dont know much about APC, but what you guys think best to have for our police for papua condition? Is komodo enough to do the job? or Anoa?



Something lighter than komodo, like ilsv and heavily armed open truck like Jankel al thalab using many commercial parts as possible for easy maintenance and lighter footprint. But in swamp and mountain forest, there is no other choices except by foot and using hellicopter borne raider units.

by the end of 2019, Army will get 51 komodo nexter variants

https://pindad.com/danpussenarmed-kunjungi-pindad-tinjau-progress-komodo-nexter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Figure TNI-AU intends to achieve by 2024 though i doubt the whole points achievable by that time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Figure TNI-AU intends to achieve by 2024 though i doubt the whole points achievable by that time
> View attachment 570716


so we're going to get over 56 (if the case they wouldn't retire the hawk) new jets ? does "surveillance" include AEW/AWACS ? and guess that maritime patrol would stay at 3 cn-235mpa only (no poseidon or so)



Marine Rouge said:


> Something lighter than komodo, like ilsv and heavily armed open truck like Jankel al thalab using many commercial parts as possible for easy maintenance and lighter footprint. But in swamp and mountain forest, there is no other choices except by foot and using hellicopter borne raider units.
> 
> by the end of 2019, Army will get 51 komodo nexter variants
> 
> https://pindad.com/danpussenarmed-kunjungi-pindad-tinjau-progress-komodo-nexter
> 
> View attachment 570700



should produce more p2 commando , turangga 4x4 and komodo , and stay on that platform and improved it , i really hate seeing army had too much prototype that only stay at minimum ten or dozen unit , look at doosan tarantula , badak FSV ,and pandur FSV they have rather so much uncertain platform to use ,(not with the case of anoa though)


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> so we're going to get over 56 (if the case they wouldn't retire the hawk) new jets ? does "surveillance" include AEW/AWACS ? and guess that maritime patrol would stay at 3 cn-235mpa only (no poseidon or so)
> 
> 
> 
> should produce more p2 commando , turangga 4x4 and komodo , and stay on that platform and improved it , i really hate seeing army had too much prototype that only stay at minimum ten or dozen unit , look at doosan tarantula , badak FSV ,and pandur FSV they have rather so much uncertain platform to use ,(not with the case of anoa though)


AEWC is classified as " strategic surveillance " aircraft according to various articles about our Air Force so i suppose yes.


----------



## Soman45

another Angkasa Yudha 2019 video....AGM-65 Maverick fire demo


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Armada Jaya 2019






Is it just me or Armada Jaya this year is more "bersahaja" than previous years but with some technology improvements?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Angkasa Yudha 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Ceremony Acceptance of KRI KERAMBIT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HellFireIndo

Soman45 said:


> another Angkasa Yudha 2019 video....AGM-65 Maverick fire demo
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Armada Jaya 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or Armada Jaya this year is more "bersahaja" than previous years but with some technology improvements?


Buff up the Marines pls (and the Navy of course). I think getting more AAVs (especially the Korean version) is a good idea, considering their performance and also that the Marines seems to like them (well you can see one of them marked with "stars", a "VIP" thing i guess?). It can survives sea state 5, and is like the "staple" amphibious assault vehicle, so as the Marines already got a dozen of them, why not continue procuring more of 'em? idk it could complement the _BTR-50 -> BT-3F _family and _PT-76 -> BMP-3F_ family.

Another thing is the Marines' Air Cavalry and Artillery, there's many homework to do regarding them. I would like to see the Military as a whole standardize the Towed Artillery to just 2 models maybe? one 105mm and one 155mm, especially if it's good in high mobility situation (quick deployment). It's good that TNI prioritized the SPH and MRLS and already got a decent amount of them (more CAESAR and ASTROS pls), however they neglected the towed artillery units, with the M101's successor yet to be chosen, while KH-178 and KH-179's fate remains unclear (whether TNI likes them or not). For 105mm, LIG-1 could be a decent choice (for the Army and Marines alike?), idk about any better choice at the moment. For 155mm i support M777, probably the best 155mm towed howitzer today, the US also seeks to standardize them on a massive scale, so expect a great quantity of them available on the market.

Air Cavalry is important and still in lacking condition, but there's already easy choice for them, obviously i'm talking about the licensed Bell 412 and H225 Caracal (with FFAR), other than that Mi-17 and the "other" could be good too (better if it got ramp door), it's kinda weird that Mi-17 is currently in Army's possession instead of the Marines, if you know what i mean. It could be great if the Marines could have Attack Helicopter's fire support, what mostly they do is Assault mission anyway, speed and firepower is important, it is good enough (lol) if the Army's Apaches could join the Navy's operation, but it's better if the Marines could get it's own Attack Helicopters (one choice pop up in my mind).

Btw, i'm intrigued by this:








Idk the concept kinda interesting to me, NDL-40, a 6-8km ranged light rocket artillery loaded with 20 70mm FFAR, it could be a decent light infantry support asset, especially for a COIN encirclement scenario, the troops could laid waste to the area fast and easy, better than using any towed artillery. That's just my thought tho, it would be interesting they could make something similar to this but with 12km-ish range, and more modern/advanced system.

_Just a shower thought : i think the Indonesian military is good at/ really like : HUMINT, COIN, Submarine operation, rocket artillery, shipbuilding, special force..._


----------



## Whizzack

Marine Rouge said:


> Ceremony Acceptance of KRI KERAMBIT
> 
> View attachment 570739
> View attachment 570740
> View attachment 570741
> View attachment 570742
> View attachment 570743
> View attachment 570744
> View attachment 570745
> View attachment 570746



Hmm... even though I read the specs are better in this new version of KCR60, I think the previous bridge model looks better... Btw, what's the purpose of that big wide front door...? Almost looks like hangar doors... also as usual it still comes as FFBNW... hopefully it can be fitted with weapons soon enough..


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Buff up the Marines pls (and the Navy of course). I think getting more AAVs (especially the Korean version) is a good idea, considering their performance and also that the Marines seems to like them (well you can see one of them marked with "stars", a "VIP" thing i guess?). It can survives sea state 5, and is like the "staple" amphibious assault vehicle, so as the Marines already got a dozen of them, why not continue procuring more of 'em? idk it could complement the _BTR-50 -> BT-3F _family and _PT-76 -> BMP-3F_ family.
> 
> Another thing is the Marines' Air Cavalry and Artillery, there's many homework to do regarding them. I would like to see the Military as a whole standardize the Towed Artillery to just 2 models maybe? one 105mm and one 155mm, especially if it's good in high mobility situation (quick deployment). It's good that TNI prioritized the SPH and MRLS and already got a decent amount of them (more CAESAR and ASTROS pls), however they neglected the towed artillery units, with the M101's successor yet to be chosen, while KH-178 and KH-179's fate remains unclear (whether TNI likes them or not). For 105mm, LIG-1 could be a decent choice (for the Army and Marines alike?), idk about any better choice at the moment. For 155mm i support M777, probably the best 155mm towed howitzer today, the US also seeks to standardize them on a massive scale, so expect a great quantity of them available on the market.
> 
> Air Cavalry is important and still in lacking condition, but there's already easy choice for them, obviously i'm talking about the licensed Bell 412 and H225 Caracal (with FFAR), other than that Mi-17 and the "other" could be good too (better if it got ramp door), it's kinda weird that Mi-17 is currently in Army's possession instead of the Marines, if you know what i mean. It could be great if the Marines could have Attack Helicopter's fire support, what mostly they do is Assault mission anyway, speed and firepower is important, it is good enough (lol) if the Army's Apaches could join the Navy's operation, but it's better if the Marines could get it's own Attack Helicopters (one choice pop up in my mind).
> 
> Btw, i'm intrigued by this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk the concept kinda interesting to me, NDL-40, a 6-8km ranged light rocket artillery loaded with 20 70mm FFAR, it could be a decent light infantry support asset, especially for a COIN encirclement scenario, the troops could laid waste to the area fast and easy, better than using any towed artillery. That's just my thought tho, it would be interesting they could make something similar to this but with 12km-ish range, and more modern/advanced system.
> 
> _Just a shower thought : i think the Indonesian military is good at/ really like : HUMINT, COIN, Submarine operation, rocket artillery, shipbuilding, special force..._



The NDL 40 concept really look like Type 63 mobile rocket launcher of PLA 





It just right now Indonesia , China and other invest heavily at more larger caliber and modular type of MLRS. 


For towed arty, i am proposing to made joint venture effort to made them locally, as it was quite vital component for the army as artillery is the best friend for any infantry units. Argentina and South Korean got decent modern design of 155 mm towed arty, along with South Africa, but i believe army would prefer manual setting though instead of the automated ones. 

marines, no, NAVY is indeed need more helicopter and among many type of helicopter i would push for more ASW with multiple capability like the Romeo as they can be used for many combat roles, even SAR purpose (a role deemed the most important thing here) , Panther is too small and got rather limited roles compared to Romeo


----------



## Cromwell

CN-235 NG Infographic




Credit to Fb page Lightning II Chan

Malaysian offset request for 32 6x6 APC worth 40 Millions US$ & collaboration with local industries + research universities
Credit to Fb page World Defense Zone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> The NDL 40 concept really look like Type 63 mobile rocket launcher of PLA
> 
> View attachment 570748
> 
> It just right now Indonesia , China and other invest heavily at more larger caliber and modular type of MLRS.
> 
> 
> For towed arty, i am proposing to made joint venture effort to made them locally, as it was quite vital component for the army as artillery is the best friend for any infantry units. Argentina and South Korean got decent modern design of 155 mm towed arty, along with South Africa, but i believe army would prefer manual setting though instead of the automated ones.
> 
> marines, no, NAVY is indeed need more helicopter and among many type of helicopter i would push for more ASW with multiple capability like the Romeo as they can be used for many combat roles, even SAR purpose (a role deemed the most important thing here) , Panther is too small and got rather limited roles compared to Romeo
> 
> View attachment 570750



Around 3 or 4 years ago prior to procurement of 11 AS565 Panther ASW helicopters there was actually a plan to acquire 11 SH-2G Super Seasprite from RAN, however the plan was cancelled in favour of Panther. Even up untill 72nd Armed Forces anniversary 2017 we still put up the picture depicting Super Seasprite




Credit to IG @military_buzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Around 3 or 4 years ago prior to procurement of 11 AS565 Panther ASW helicopters there was actually a plan to acquire 11 SH-2G Super Seasprite from RAN, however the plan was cancelled in favour of Panther. Even up untill 72nd Armed Forces anniversary 2017 we still put up the picture depicting Super Seasprite
> View attachment 570762
> 
> Credit to IG @military_buzz



Compared to Seasprite, Retired Seahawk of RAN is more interesting


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> Compared to Seasprite, Retired Seahawk of RAN is more interesting


Yup, Seahawk has more numerous operators and widely used therefore logistically no problems whereas Super Seasprite mostly are retired except ones in New Zealand & Egypt, even US no longer operates them. I've read also RAN retired Seasprite due to deficiencies they found.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

baru ngeh, output power engine sport car modern banyak yg lebih gede daripada APC sekelas Anoa atau M113, kek porsche carrera gt output powernya bisa 450 HP bandingin ama M113 yg standar di 250-280 hp

THE RAIN OF ANGELS OF DEATH FROM ABOVE


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154285192208502785

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soman45

Marine Rouge said:


> baru ngeh, output power engine sport car modern banyak yg lebih gede daripada APC sekelas Anoa atau M113, kek porsche carrera gt output powernya bisa 450 HP bandingin ama M113 yg standar di 250-280 hp
> 
> THE RAIN OF ANGELS OF DEATH FROM ABOVE
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154285192208502785



Ahhhh it always give me goosebumps everytime i see the airborne operation like this.....what a beautiful sight isn't it? in LATGAB TNI 2014 we already drop a bigade level paratroopers with 12 C-130 and i want to see more like this in the future.....but i'm curious about airborne operation like this....is this still relevant in the modern warfare or not? i mean in WW2 airborne operation like this is common but how about now?


----------



## Cromwell

https://ppid.tni.mil.id/view/32435994/pelaksanaan-kegiatan-cismoaccib-ke-17-2-di-hawai-usa.html

Looks like we're going to adopt Tactical Data Link-16 in future and more US made items to come, in fact we model ourself based on US military. Pardon for sharing non English article however this comes straight from our own TNI website.
Let me just jump to " advise " section translation :
1) CCIB To coordinate with OCD & PACOM regarding authorisation for Request in Principal (RIP) & Request in Spesific (RIS) to integrate Link-16 for F-16 A/B
2) TNI AU HQ to coordinate hardware & software upgrades in order integrate link-16 for regenerised F-16 C/D from Hill AFB, US
3) Collaboration from TNI-AD to adopt Link-16 for AH-64 Apache in order to enhance operational capabillities. It is advised TNI-AD to forward RIP & RIS
4) Personel supports to undergo training in order upgrading capabillities to manage, operate & optimise Link-16 usage

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Preparing Angkasa Yudha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

@Marine Rouge 
I alway wonder, what is that dumb bomb?
Looks old school,
why still use it?
Is there greater advantage from MK series?
Our air force start using mk84 too right?


----------



## GraveDigger388

Marine Rouge said:


> baru ngeh, output power engine sport car modern banyak yg lebih gede daripada APC sekelas Anoa atau M113, kek porsche carrera gt output powernya bisa 450 HP bandingin ama M113 yg standar di 250-280 hp



Power dapet segitu karena putaran mesin rendah. Kalo mesin heavy duty lebih fokus ke Torsi. Jangankan M113, contoh mesin MBT aja 1500 hp, sedangkan mobil-mobil dragster banyak yang nyampe 2500 hp, tapi coba pasang mesin mobil drag ke MBT. Dijamin gak akan narik.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> @Marine Rouge
> I alway wonder, what is that dumb bomb?
> Looks old school,
> why still use it?
> Is there greater advantage from MK series?
> Our air force start using mk84 too right?


That looks like Russian FAB-500 M62 bomb for our Flankers.





We have OFAB series bombs for our Flankers


----------



## Nike

Army hinted their branch is really want to add the number of ASTROS MLRS in service, along with training to operate missile system (Astros guided rocket Apparently) , they love big bad *** rocket. 

*Pertemuan Kasad dengan Panglima AD Brasil, Lanjutkan dan Tingkatkan Kerja Sama Bilateral Militer*
Oleh Deddy Triyanto 25 Jul 2019




#TNIAD 
FacebookTwitterWhatsAppTelegramShare


JAKARTA, tniad.mil.id – Pada pertemuan Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat (Kasad) Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa dan Panglima Angkatan Darat Brasil, General Edson Leal Pujol, keduanya sepakat untuk melanjutkan dan meningkatkan kerja sama bilateral militer kedua negara.

Hal itu disampaikan Kepala Dinas Penerangan Angkatan Darat (Kadispenad) Brigjen TNI Candra Wijaya, dalam rilis tertulisnya di Mabesad, Jakarta, Kamis (25/7/2019).

Diungkapkan Kadispenad, kunjungan Panglima AD Brasil kali ini merupakan kunjungan kehormatan balasan, dimana sebelumnya Kasad (Jenderal TNI Mulyono) berkunjung ke Brasil di bulan April 2018.

“Sehingga, kali ini, dalam kunjungannya ke Indonesia, Kasad (Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa) mengucapkan terima kasih atas penghormatan dan kerjasamanya kepada TNI AD selama ini,” imbuhnya.

Itu juga, lanjut Candra , menunjukkan keeratan hubungan kemitraan antara Brasil dan Indonesia selama ini.

“Dalam pertemuan yang berlangsung hangat dan penuh persahabatan itu, Kasad juga mengucapkan selamat atas pengangkatan General Edson Leal Pujol sebagai Panglima Angkatan Darat Brasil yang baru,” tegasnya.

Lebih lanjut Candra katakan, saat bincang-bincang terdapat beberapa hal yang disepakati terkait kerja sama bilateral militer TNI AD dengan AD Brasil.

Baca juga: Bersekolah Seadanya, Satgas Yonif 755 Berikan Seragam dan Tas di SD Distrik Obaa
“Selain sepakat melanjutkan dan meningkatkan kerja sama bilateral militer kedua angkatan darat juga sepakat untuk bekerjasama pada bidang industri strategis.

“Seperti pengadaan, pemeliharaan, dan suku cadang MLRS Astros MK 6 buatan Brasil serta rencana penambahannya,” jelasnya.

Diungkapkan juga oleh Candra, tahun 2020 mendatang direncanakan pelaksanaan _Army to Army Staff Talks_

“Serta kerja sama bidang pendidikan, yaitu pelatihan bahasa Portugis di Pusdikpengmilum di Kodiklatad, serta pendidikan lanjutan Perwira Korps Artileri di Indonesia dan Brasil,” tegas Candra.

“Juga dilaksanakan pendidikan setingkat Seskoad di Brasil dan kursus sistem operasi rudal, taktik perang hutan, dan operasi Siber di Brasil,” jelasnya.

Selanjutnya Candra sampaikan bahwa komitmen kerja sama TNI AD yang dibangun tidak hanya terbatas pada hubungan bilateral saja, namun di forum-forum internasional,” terangnya.

“Pada pertemuan yang juga dihadiri oleh beberapa pejabat TNI AD, Panglima AD Brasil mengatakan kepada Kasad bahwa selama lebih dari 20 tahun, Indonesia dan Brasil telah berhasil mempertahankan hubungan persaudaraan yang sehat dan kerja sama bilateral melalui kemitraan militer.

Baca juga: Asabri Berikan Santunan Pada 13 Prajurit yang Gugur di Poso
“Tahun 2003, Komandan Jenderal AD Brasil saat itu, Gleuber Vieira mengukuhkan persahabatan jangka panjang ini pada waktu kunjungan Kepresidenan ke Indonesia, “ urainya.

Terlepas dari perbedaan budaya, bahasa dan tradisi, ungkap Candra, tidak ada satu pun hambatan bagi penyesuaian antar negara yang berbeda.

“Bagaimana pun, kita sama-sama memegang nilai-nilai universal dari persahabatan, pekerjaan yang menyegarkan semangat dan kegembiraan hidup. Kita bersama dapat sambil menikmati pertandingan sepakbola yang bagus, “ tuturnya.

“Ini semua menjadi suatu kehormatan yang akan tetap diingat dalam memperkuat hubungan bilateral antar kedua Angkatan Bersenjata,” pungkasnya. (Dispenad)

https://tniad.mil.id/2019/07/pertemuan-kasad-panglima-ad-brasil-lanjutkan-tingkatkan-kerja/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia must accelerate technological development of defense radar*
25th Jul 2019 23:30





Director General of Innovation Strengthening at the Ministry of Research, Technology, & Higher Education, Jumain Appe, on the Navy's ship in order to test anti-radar paint at Mutiara Beach, Penjaringan, North Jakarta, Friday.

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Director of Innovation System at the Ministry of Research, Technology, & Higher Education, Ophirtus Sumule, said that Indonesia must accelerate technological development and the industrialization of defense radars.

"Indonesia faces a lack of radar instruments because this technology is still relatively expensive," Sumule said in a statement received in Jakarta on Thursday.

The availability of radars in Indonesia is still relatively low compared to its vast territory.

There are still many areas in Indonesia that are not monitored by existing radars, especially remote areas and mountainous locations. "Therefore, 77Indonesia should master the technology of radar control through the transfer of technology," Ophirtus said.

The capabilities that must be provided in developing radar include design capabilities, mechanical construction, electronics, information, technology and networking, and material technology.

The implementation of technology audit with the funding of the Directorate General of Innovation Strengthening of the Ministry of Research, Technology and Higher Education, in 2019 is an audit of the radar industry technology.

The implementation of the audit of radar industry technology should be carried out to identify the status of development, engineering and manufacturing of defense radar products; identify and analyze technology capability, technology content, and technology transfer; provide recommendations in the context of accelerating technological development and the industrialization of defense radars.Related news: Minister does trial test of local-made radar to anticipate ship accidents

Related news: Indonesian Air Force to install another radar in W. Kalimantan

EDITED BY INE

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/12...te-technological-development-of-defense-radar


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> @Marine Rouge
> I alway wonder, what is that dumb bomb?
> Looks old school,
> why still use it?
> Is there greater advantage from MK series?
> Our air force start using mk84 too right?


After 2nd thought, the bomb is no Russian FAB, more like old stocks of Mk.12


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> After 2nd thought, the bomb is no Russian FAB, more like old stocks of Mk.12
> View attachment 570840



Late model M117 free falls bombs, come to Indonesia along with the purchase of A4 skyhawk from Philippine. Old bomb school got more explosive content compared to Mk 80 series

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

CCIB ( Command & Control Interoperability Board ) 2019
Dialogue on managing interoperability between US Indo-Pacific Command & Republic of Indonesia Ministry of Defence







Credit to ODC ( Office of Defence Cooperation ) Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> CCIB ( Command & Control Interoperability Board ) 2019
> Dialogue on managing interoperability between US Indo-Pacific Command & Republic of Indonesia Ministry of Defence
> View attachment 570869
> View attachment 570870
> 
> Credit to ODC ( Office of Defence Cooperation ) Indonesia


ini acara kaya apa sih, 
seminar? 
studi banding?
penjajakan awal?
bakal ada langkah yang lebih serius ga?
nanti yg disini udah pada senang bakal ada BMS dan _Interoperability_
gataunya yg di Dephan dan TNI cuma angin lalu doang


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> ini acara kaya apa sih,
> seminar?
> studi banding?
> penjajakan awal?
> bakal ada langkah yang lebih serius ga?
> nanti yg disini udah pada senang bakal ada BMS dan _Interoperability_
> gataunya yg di Dephan dan TNI cuma angin lalu doang



Just look at our training program with them (Aussie and US), then look at most of our recent procurement and capability building and you will get what it means. We are surely leaning our military capability building program toward NATO standard, even standalone hardware like Russian BMP or Flanker is just a receh compared to the more bigger pictures.


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> ini acara kaya apa sih,
> seminar?
> studi banding?
> penjajakan awal?
> bakal ada langkah yang lebih serius ga?
> nanti yg disini udah pada senang bakal ada BMS dan _Interoperability_
> gataunya yg di Dephan dan TNI cuma angin lalu doang


Continuation the previous article i shared from TNI official site. If you pay attention on the institution name CCIB, you figure it out.

Air Commodore Arif Mustofa ( TNI-AU ) during Exercise Red Flag 2019 in Elmendorf Richardson AFB, Alaska. 







Credit to Angkasa Review

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Marine Rouge said:


> Just look at our training program with them (Aussie and US), then look at most of our recent procurement and capability building and you will get what it means. We are surely leaning our military capability building program toward NATO standard, even standalone hardware like Russian BMP or Flanker is just a receh compared to the more bigger pictures.



we still have some "batu sandungan" toward NATO standard,
chinese BMS in some of our ship, flanker and their armament, chinese weapon (arhanud, QW3, etc), and most importantly "pemikiran kuno" that infect some of our military personal, etc.



Chestnut said:


> Or network centric warfare, or force multipliers, or anything that actually provides a credible deterrence and is more than just a big cannon that impresses literally no one but themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they don't think. They're boomers. They don't think anything is gonna happen until it's knocking at their door and they they blame the millennials for not stopping it.
> 
> But on a more serious note. The hubris of 'seniority' that is prevalent in Indonesian culture is among the leading causes of this phenomena. A lot of the younger officers I work with understand the need for more force multipliers and support equipment. A lot these younger officers have better schooling, better training, and better sense than the older guys. The problem is nobody listens to them. Because apparently in Indonesia being younger than someone else means you know less than them.
> 
> And it's not just in the TNI. Even in my old firm, my boss causes a lot of the problems he faces because he didn't want to listen to me that some weapons systems were completely incompatible with certain weapons systems. And when he hits a deadlock, I'm the one that gets blamed because apparently I didn't "warn him enough".
> 
> At this point the best we can do is wait for the old farts to die off. Only then can we really clean up the mess that they made.
> 
> The future is now boys, and these dinosaurs can either step aside or just drown in their own hubris.



I really hope they seriously do it this time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

umigami said:


> we still have some "batu sandungan" toward NATO standard,
> chinese BMS in some of our ship, flanker and their armament, chinese weapon (arhanud, QW3, etc), and most importantly "pemikiran kuno" that infect some of our military personal, etc.


This CCIB exist for a reason, as long as the Panglima and the General Staff supports this program it will happen, small fry generals with no imagination will obviously be sidelined, cause who the hell would promote someone with no good idea? We're talking about about something basic yet covers the Military as a whole, and involves cooperation with the US in the long-term, there's no way this is just "acara ngopi", the higher-up with the authority and a good idea must have paid attention to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Btw, sometimes i got funny thought, among ASEAN countries only Philippine who get MDT treaty with the US and only them who on the paper is a rightfull Ally of USA in which the both country acknowledge those pacts by law. But only Philippine who get the least compability and interopabiity with the modern US armed forces as they just using mostly archaic hardware and most of their combat and CONOPS still persist on post WW II and Korean war era. They even cant sharing and relaying data feeds because lack of platform with LINK 16 capability. Meanwhile Indonesia, Singapore, Thailand (none of them sign MDT with USA) is being exposed with US armed forces way of war and capable to assist them at certain degree in modern warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> Btw, sometimes i got funny thought, among ASEAN countries only Philippine who get MDT treaty with the US and only them who on the paper is a rightfull Ally of USA in which the both country acknowledge those pacts by law. But only Philippine who get the least compability and interopabiity with the modern US armed forces as they just using mostly archaic hardware and most of their combat and CONOPS still persist on post WW II and Korean war era. They even cant sharing and relaying data feeds because lack of platform with LINK 16 capability. Meanwhile Indonesia, Singapore, Thailand (none of them sign MDT with USA) is being exposed with US armed forces way of war and capable to assist them at certain degree in modern warfare.


Well the biggest confusion of mine regarding Philippines is their current situation in West Philippines Sea, they could've enforced UNCLOS result by using MDT with US, that MDT could be applied to drive China out from Spratly is. & Scarborough Shoals, yet here we are watching Rodrigo Duterte ignoring previous Aquino's works. All efforts using MDT i know is sending rusty WW2 era LST BRP Sierra Madre in disputed area while keeping the dying & rotting ship remains active & manned ( more like floating island ), the concept they think, an attack againts Philippines flagged active military vessel would invoke MDT with US. Perhaps they should've kept Subic Bay & Clark AFB leased to US in 1990s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Well the biggest confusion of mine regarding Philippines is their current situation in West Philippines Sea, they could've enforced UNCLOS result by using MDT with US, that MDT could be applied to drive China out from Spratly is. & Scarborough Shoals, yet here we are watching Rodrigo Duterte ignoring previous Aquino's works. All efforts using MDT i know is sending rusty WW2 era LST BRP Sierra Madre in disputed area while keeping the dying & rotting ship remains active & manned ( more like floating island ), the concept they think, an attack againts Philippines flagged active military vessel would invoke MDT with US. Perhaps they should've kept Subic Bay & Clark AFB leased to US in 1990s.



If Subic and Clarck still under US control geopolitic situation in the region would be very different from today situation. Hell, i dont want to know what kind of funny thought US might had during 1998 and Timor crisis in 1999. They are indeed a good friend from afar but i clearly know they are a worst neighbor, far worse than China if i might say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> If Subic and Clarck still under US control geopolitic situation in the region would be very different from today situation. Hell, i dont want to know what kind of funny thought US might had during 1998 and Timor crisis in 1999. They are indeed a good friend from afar but i clearly know they are a worst neighbor, far worse than China if i might say.


Well for me, i think Vietnam is the worst neighbour we ever have. In all these illegal fishing saga, we encounter them the most frequent and some incidents even lead to involvement of their fishing agency to our law legal process within our EEZ, just look at Fb page screenshoots from Vietdefense, they admitted themself when they rescued sunken Filipino fishermen in Recto Bank, they were actually stealing fish in Philippines EEZ yet they acted as if they were the heroes, rescuing poor unfortunate Filipino after collision with Chinese ship while actually they were thieves themself. Btw, is it just me or anyone else also feel Vietnamese forumers here are bit delussional & sometimes " insane ", i read some threads of them and i think No, i don't want to interact with these lunatics.

M3 Amphibious Rig 
Credit to : Fb page Lembaga Kajian Pertahanan Negara Strategis

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> Well for me, i think Vietnam is the worst neighbour we ever have. In all these illegal fishing saga, we encounter them the most frequent and some incidents even lead to involvement of their fishing agency to our law legal process within our EEZ, just look at Fb page screenshoots from Vietdefense, they admitted themself when they rescued sunken Filipino fishermen in Recto Bank, they were actually stealing fish in Philippines EEZ yet they acted as if they were the heroes, rescuing poor unfortunate Filipino after collision with Chinese ship while actually they were thieves themself. Btw, is it just me or anyone else also feel Vietnamese forumers here are bit delussional & sometimes " insane ", i read some threads of them and i think No, i don't want to interact with these lunatics.
> 
> M3 Amphibious Rig
> Credit to : Fb page Lembaga Kajian Pertahanan Negara Strategis
> 
> View attachment 570880
> View attachment 570881
> View attachment 570882
> View attachment 570883
> View attachment 570884
> View attachment 570885
> View attachment 570886


Well, i've been in a shitshow with these VietKongs, along with other Indonesian forumers like Nufix, Striver44 and Sis Marine Rouge, in the thread about that video of Viet CG ramming Indonesian Navy Parchim Corvette. They're kinda funny, the first one i talked to was delusional and repeatedly sprouting nonsense that Viet public wants a war with Indonesia, but then we roasted him and then he cried out for the mods, writing love letter and accusing us of being trolls (while he's the bigger troll obviously). The second one apparently a "senior" member of this forum and is quite stubborn, but like to make stupid assumption out of nowhere, and is quite elitist despite coming from a socialist country. The third one was apparently a VietKong Pilot, quite dumb and can't control his words, many backfired to him and his friends.

What i observed is that, there's a damn good reason of why they were often ravaged by war, as diplomacy is not really their strongest suite, and it seems like they easily made new enemy, like, it was first just Indo vs Viet trashtalk, but then the Chinese, the Pakistanis and the Indians came and felt insulted by these Viets' reckless statements, and then join our side in the trashtalk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

HellFireIndo said:


> Well, i've been in a shitshow with these VietKongs, along with other Indonesian forumers like Nufix, Striver44 and Sis Marine Rouge, in the thread about that video of Viet CG ramming Indonesian Navy Parchim Corvette. They're kinda funny, the first one i talked to was delusional and repeatedly sprouting nonsense that Viet public wants a war with Indonesia, but then we roasted him and then he cried out for the mods, writing love letter and accusing us of being trolls (while he's the bigger troll obviously). The second one apparently a "senior" member of this forum and is quite stubborn, but like to make stupid assumption out of nowhere, and is quite elitist despite coming from a socialist country. The third one was apparently a VietKong Pilot, quite dumb and can't control his words, many backfired to him and his friends.
> 
> What i observed is that, there's a damn good reason of why they were often ravaged by war, as diplomacy is not really their strongest suite, and it seems like they easily made new enemy, like, it was first just Indo vs Viet trashtalk, but then the Chinese, the Pakistanis and the Indians came and felt insulted by these Viets' reckless statements, and then join our side in the trashtalk.


Well reading their threads i know something sick/lost in their minds that i know the best not to interact with those lunatics.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Well, i've been in a shitshow with these VietKongs, along with other Indonesian forumers like Nufix, Striver44 and Sis Marine Rouge, in the thread about that video of Viet CG ramming Indonesian Navy Parchim Corvette. They're kinda funny, the first one i talked to was delusional and repeatedly sprouting nonsense that Viet public wants a war with Indonesia, but then we roasted him and then he cried out for the mods, writing love letter and accusing us of being trolls (while he's the bigger troll obviously). The second one apparently a "senior" member of this forum and is quite stubborn, but like to make stupid assumption out of nowhere, and is quite elitist despite coming from a socialist country. The third one was apparently a VietKong Pilot, quite dumb and can't control his words, many backfired to him and his friends.
> 
> What i observed is that, there's a damn good reason of why they were often ravaged by war, as diplomacy is not really their strongest suite, and it seems like they easily made new enemy, like, it was first just Indo vs Viet trashtalk, but then the Chinese, the Pakistanis and the Indians came and felt insulted by these Viets' reckless statements, and then join our side in the trashtalk.



Diplomacy is not really parts of their foreign policy as they using it solely to pursue economy policy and military program. They not using it to handle diplomatic crisis and foreign issue, along they dont have much guidance for regional group issues

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> Well reading their threads i know something sick/lost in their minds that i know the best not to interact with those lunatics.


If you don't mind, can you give some examples? so far i knew that they really like to talk about their victory against Pol Pot, and call every other ASEAN country who's against them as just like "Cambodian, Khmer, eating with hand?" and even go East-Asian-Wannabe by using the word "barbarian". Funny, how their 230 billion USD GDP and 2000 USD GDP per capita is such an astounding achievement for them that they dared to call themselves _superior _and feels they are the best and strongest ASEAN country. Is it a long-term side effect of agent orange?

I agree that it's just not worth it to interact with these MFs, they aren't going to change their attitude with us confronting them anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

HellFireIndo said:


> If you don't mind, can you give some examples? so far i knew that they really like to talk about their victory against Pol Pot, and call every other ASEAN country who's against them as just like "Cambodian, Khmer, eating with hand?" and even go East-Asian-Wannabe by using the word "barbarian". Funny, how their 230 billion USD GDP and 2000 USD GDP per capita is such an astounding achievement for them that they dared to call themselves _superior _and feels they are the best and strongest ASEAN country. Is it a long-term side effect of agent orange?


You see i don't want to disclose my proffesion in real life but i know things about Psychiatric Medicine. 1st for example when there was a threads discussing like recent US China Trade War, they suddenly jumped in however instead of talking something related to main topic which was Trade War, they talked about 1979 Sino Vietnam War which actually had no correlation with the topics or other things like ancient Han issue which also unrelated that however appears like " Flight of Ideas " jumping from one idea to another in short time and unrelated with previous topics, 2nd we seem aware they have " Delusion of Grandeur ", false idea of sensing superiority above all else, that's pretty clear and then we don't even know their current state of mental whether they're still realistic or psychotic and last how long they have suffer from these. Reading their threads remind me days of clinical years in Psychiatric Hospital which why i don't want to interact with them. These people are troubled in mind and their social interaction encourages their symptoms grow and grow rooted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

DIPLOMACY
i'll just gonna copy paste and leave it here

In March, Siti Aisyah's murder charge was dismissed, and she was released.[148] It was later revealed by both the Indonesian and Vietnamese media that *her release was due to a request letter sent by the Indonesian government, *which received a response from the Malaysian attorney general Tommy Thomas,[144][145][146] this was later admitted by Thomas and confirmed by Reuters,[149]although Thomas refused to respond to other media sources when asked to comment on the decision.[150][151] On March 13, Minister in the Prime Minister's Department Liew Vui Keong further explained to the media that the power to dismiss charges against any individual in the country rests with the nation's attorney general as established in the constitution.[152] *Despite similar callings from the Vietnamese government to release their citizen in the manner of the Indonesian suspect,[153] the Malaysian prosecutors rejected the request* and said the trial would continue to proceed with a postponement until April 1 due to the defendant's poor health and psychological condition since she had not slept for the past three nights following the abrupt decision by the Malaysian attorney general to drop the charges against Aisyah.[154][155] The defence lawyers for Hương felt the Malaysian government was practicing discrimination in the judiciary system since the court before has stated it found a _prima facie_ case against both of the accused but only released one of them, providing reasons for doing so such as "*taking consideration of good relations between Indonesia and Malaysia thus agreed to the passage of nolle prosequi for Aisyah*" as evidenced from the recent discovery of hidden letter delivered by the attorney general of Malaysia to the Indonesian Ministry of Law and Human Rights as a response towards their appeal request.[154][156] the Malaysian attorney general's different treatment towards the two suspects in the case attracted criticism from the member of Malaysian government itself, one of them being Ramkarpal Singh, the Malaysian Member of Parliament for Bukit Gelugor who felt that Thomas's refusal to withdraw the murder charge against the second suspect was "mind boggling and raises questions about the powers of attorney general in the country".
Vietnamese Foreign Affairs MinistrySpokeswoman Lê Thị Thu Hằng regretted the Malaysian attorney generals decision and called for a fair trial on the case.[159] Her statement was echoed by other Vietnamese ministers, such as Foreign Minister Phạm Bình Minh, Deputy Foreign Minister Nguyễn Quốc Dũng, as well as Vietnamese ambassador to Malaysia Lê Quý Quỳnh.[160][161] In Indonesia, the shocking release of Siti Aisyah also become a polemic since there are sources stating *the release as a result of political lobbying by the Indonesian government towards the Malaysian government *since the administration of previous Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak until Mahathir Mohamadadministration, despite Mahathir's refusal to acknowledge the claim and stressing the release was done based on the "rule of law".[162][163][164] Bridget Welsh, a Southeast Asia expert with John Cabot University in Rome of Italy had pointed out that the unfair and discriminated decision practiced by the Malaysian judiciary will risk a "thorny bilateralproblem with Vietnam if there is no similar treatment towards their citizen".[165]Malaysian Chinese Association (MCA) President Wee Ka Siong also expressed his concern over possible meddling in the trial outcome that would undermine the independence of the Malaysian attorney general, citing his obtained reply to a written question during a Parliament session in Malaysia where Prime Minister Mahathir said to him that the attorney general could still follow his directive even though the attorney general had the discretion to decide on the timeline for criminal prosecution procedures.[166] His statement was followed by the party spokeswoman Chan Quin Er who observed the early statement made by Ramkarpal are in line to hold the justice in the country fairly, stressing that "everyone was equal before the law and that the law should not discriminate", adding to her perception on the "Malaysian judiciary that have been compromised due to exaggerated politicking will be a sad day for the country much over when the preference of racial and religious similarities between Indonesia and Malaysia become the reason for the charges against Siti Aisyah to be dropped but not for Hương despite both are under similar charges".[167]

Outgoing President of the Malaysian BarGeorge Varughese similarly expressed his opinion that although he believes the attorney general may have his own reason, the latter are still required to explained his reasons for the dropping of charges on only one of the two accused, than remain silent to avoid speculation that undermine the integrity of the country judiciary systems.[168] Other Malaysian lawyers see the dropping of charges towards Siti Aisyah as a definite discrimination towards Hương, not only in the sense of the country justice system but also to the eye of public who mostly want a fair and transparent trial as being voiced by lawyer Nur Hannan Ishak.[169] He further adds that it is strange that the prosecutors choose to pursue the case for Hương but not Siti Aisyah since if a retraction of charges has been made for Siti Aisyah based on the same accused's factor, then the same should be done for Hương.[169] According to lawyer Shaharuddin Ali, the strategic importance relations between two involved countries has nothing to do with the law but this power are indeed given in the hands for national lawyers where the consideration covers broad things with the lawyer is entitled to decide whether to prosecute a person, to release, to stop the prosecution or to reduce the charge from serious to non-serious etc. according to the basis of public interest under law perspectives despite they are still entitled to taking into consideration of the strategic diplomatic relations between Malaysia and Indonesia.[169] Another Malaysian lawyer Rajsurian Pillai pointed out the same view with lawyer Shaharuddin and explained to the media that it is undeniably the only single reason why the prosecutor dropped Siti Aisyah's charges are primarily *politically motivated by taking into the consideration of close relationship between Malaysia and Indonesia* since the court had already found a _prima facie_ case against both of the accused without needing to drop the charges that has been made towards Aisyah.[169]

On 1 April 2019, the murder charge against Hương was dropped, and she pleaded guilty to the lesser charge of "voluntarily causing hurt by dangerous weapons or means".[170]She was sentenced to three years and four months in prison, but received a one-third reduction in her term, and was released on 3 May 2019.[171][172]
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assassination_of_Kim_Jong-nam









ID - MY 
Well sometimes there is a hiccup in relationship between two country, but we a re still serumpun.



Cromwell said:


> " Delusion of Grandeur ", false idea of sensing superiority above all else,


There's a lot of indonesian that act like that on internet, we supa puwa, we wuz kang and sheit, luckily not in this forum(maybe one of you that lurking in this thread is one of them?) if there is one let just 'deradicalize' them.
We need to red pill them and bring them to jalan yang benar.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Cromwell said:


> You see i don't want to disclose my proffesion in real life but i know things about Psychiatric Medicine. 1st for example when there was a threads discussing like recent US China Trade War, they suddenly jumped in however instead of talking something related to main topic which was Trade War, they talked about 1979 Sino Vietnam War which actually had no correlation with the topics or other things like ancient Han issue which also unrelated that however appears like " Flight of Ideas " jumping from one idea to another in short time and unrelated with previous topics, 2nd we seem aware they have " Delusion of Grandeur ", false idea of sensing superiority above all else, that's pretty clear and then we don't even know their current state of mental whether they're still realistic or psychotic and last how long they have suffer from these. Reading their threads remind me days of clinical years in Psychiatric Hospital which why i don't want to interact with them. These people are troubled in mind and their social interaction encourages their symptoms grow and grow rooted.


The most hilarious one was when one of them talked about their Sea-Mines out of the blue..



jek_sperrow said:


> There's a lot of indonesian that act like that on internet, we supa puwa, we wuz kang and sheit, luckily not in this forum(maybe one of you that lurking in this thread is one of them?) if there is one let just 'deradicalize' them.
> We need to red pill them and bring them to jalan yang benar.



Most of the '_awam_' ones are on Instagram. Either those who always think "iNdOnEsIa SeTrOnK" or those who always identify every firearms as "AWM from PUBG".


----------



## Cromwell

jek_sperrow said:


> DIPLOMACY
> i'll just gonna copy paste and leave it here
> 
> In March, Siti Aisyah's murder charge was dismissed, and she was released.[148] It was later revealed by both the Indonesian and Vietnamese media that *her release was due to a request letter sent by the Indonesian government, *which received a response from the Malaysian attorney general Tommy Thomas,[144][145][146] this was later admitted by Thomas and confirmed by Reuters,[149]although Thomas refused to respond to other media sources when asked to comment on the decision.[150][151] On March 13, Minister in the Prime Minister's Department Liew Vui Keong further explained to the media that the power to dismiss charges against any individual in the country rests with the nation's attorney general as established in the constitution.[152] *Despite similar callings from the Vietnamese government to release their citizen in the manner of the Indonesian suspect,[153] the Malaysian prosecutors rejected the request* and said the trial would continue to proceed with a postponement until April 1 due to the defendant's poor health and psychological condition since she had not slept for the past three nights following the abrupt decision by the Malaysian attorney general to drop the charges against Aisyah.[154][155] The defence lawyers for Hương felt the Malaysian government was practicing discrimination in the judiciary system since the court before has stated it found a _prima facie_ case against both of the accused but only released one of them, providing reasons for doing so such as "*taking consideration of good relations between Indonesia and Malaysia thus agreed to the passage of nolle prosequi for Aisyah*" as evidenced from the recent discovery of hidden letter delivered by the attorney general of Malaysia to the Indonesian Ministry of Law and Human Rights as a response towards their appeal request.[154][156] the Malaysian attorney general's different treatment towards the two suspects in the case attracted criticism from the member of Malaysian government itself, one of them being Ramkarpal Singh, the Malaysian Member of Parliament for Bukit Gelugor who felt that Thomas's refusal to withdraw the murder charge against the second suspect was "mind boggling and raises questions about the powers of attorney general in the country".
> Vietnamese Foreign Affairs MinistrySpokeswoman Lê Thị Thu Hằng regretted the Malaysian attorney generals decision and called for a fair trial on the case.[159] Her statement was echoed by other Vietnamese ministers, such as Foreign Minister Phạm Bình Minh, Deputy Foreign Minister Nguyễn Quốc Dũng, as well as Vietnamese ambassador to Malaysia Lê Quý Quỳnh.[160][161] In Indonesia, the shocking release of Siti Aisyah also become a polemic since there are sources stating *the release as a result of political lobbying by the Indonesian government towards the Malaysian government *since the administration of previous Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak until Mahathir Mohamadadministration, despite Mahathir's refusal to acknowledge the claim and stressing the release was done based on the "rule of law".[162][163][164] Bridget Welsh, a Southeast Asia expert with John Cabot University in Rome of Italy had pointed out that the unfair and discriminated decision practiced by the Malaysian judiciary will risk a "thorny bilateralproblem with Vietnam if there is no similar treatment towards their citizen".[165]Malaysian Chinese Association (MCA) President Wee Ka Siong also expressed his concern over possible meddling in the trial outcome that would undermine the independence of the Malaysian attorney general, citing his obtained reply to a written question during a Parliament session in Malaysia where Prime Minister Mahathir said to him that the attorney general could still follow his directive even though the attorney general had the discretion to decide on the timeline for criminal prosecution procedures.[166] His statement was followed by the party spokeswoman Chan Quin Er who observed the early statement made by Ramkarpal are in line to hold the justice in the country fairly, stressing that "everyone was equal before the law and that the law should not discriminate", adding to her perception on the "Malaysian judiciary that have been compromised due to exaggerated politicking will be a sad day for the country much over when the preference of racial and religious similarities between Indonesia and Malaysia become the reason for the charges against Siti Aisyah to be dropped but not for Hương despite both are under similar charges".[167]
> 
> Outgoing President of the Malaysian BarGeorge Varughese similarly expressed his opinion that although he believes the attorney general may have his own reason, the latter are still required to explained his reasons for the dropping of charges on only one of the two accused, than remain silent to avoid speculation that undermine the integrity of the country judiciary systems.[168] Other Malaysian lawyers see the dropping of charges towards Siti Aisyah as a definite discrimination towards Hương, not only in the sense of the country justice system but also to the eye of public who mostly want a fair and transparent trial as being voiced by lawyer Nur Hannan Ishak.[169] He further adds that it is strange that the prosecutors choose to pursue the case for Hương but not Siti Aisyah since if a retraction of charges has been made for Siti Aisyah based on the same accused's factor, then the same should be done for Hương.[169] According to lawyer Shaharuddin Ali, the strategic importance relations between two involved countries has nothing to do with the law but this power are indeed given in the hands for national lawyers where the consideration covers broad things with the lawyer is entitled to decide whether to prosecute a person, to release, to stop the prosecution or to reduce the charge from serious to non-serious etc. according to the basis of public interest under law perspectives despite they are still entitled to taking into consideration of the strategic diplomatic relations between Malaysia and Indonesia.[169] Another Malaysian lawyer Rajsurian Pillai pointed out the same view with lawyer Shaharuddin and explained to the media that it is undeniably the only single reason why the prosecutor dropped Siti Aisyah's charges are primarily *politically motivated by taking into the consideration of close relationship between Malaysia and Indonesia* since the court had already found a _prima facie_ case against both of the accused without needing to drop the charges that has been made towards Aisyah.[169]
> 
> On 1 April 2019, the murder charge against Hương was dropped, and she pleaded guilty to the lesser charge of "voluntarily causing hurt by dangerous weapons or means".[170]She was sentenced to three years and four months in prison, but received a one-third reduction in her term, and was released on 3 May 2019.[171][172]
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assassination_of_Kim_Jong-nam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID - MY
> Well sometimes there is a hiccup in relationship between two country, but we a re still serumpun.
> 
> 
> There's a lot of indonesian that act like that on internet, we supa puwa, we wuz kang and sheit, luckily not in this forum(maybe one of you that lurking in this thread is one of them?) if there is one let just 'deradicalize' them.
> We need to red pill them and bring them to jalan yang benar.


No leave them be, what is life without people like them at least i can enjoy a good laugh reading them fortunately they don't embarass themself and Indonesia in this international english speaking forum



GraveDigger388 said:


> The most hilarious one was when one of them talked about their Sea-Mines out of the blue..
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the '_awam_' ones are on Instagram. Either those who always think "iNdOnEsIa SeTrOnK" or those who always identify every firearms as "AWM from PUBG".


If something can be done to them perhaps a certificate declaring they're troubled in mind in this forum, an award for their " Sea Mines ", " Sino Vietnam War " or etc they like to talk


----------



## HellFireIndo

jek_sperrow said:


> here's a lot of indonesian that act like that on internet, we supa puwa, we wuz kang and sheit, luckily not in this forum(maybe one of you that lurking in this thread is one of them?) if there is one let just 'deradicalize' them.
> We need to red pill them and bring them to jalan yang benar.


Depends on the "red pill", honestly Indonesians fighting each other on the internet is among the most unpleasant thing to watch, but the thing that i absolutely despise is when an Indonesian *bashing *Indonesia the country, just to "red-pill" another Indonesian.

At least bash the person, not the country, if some kid over the internet making stupid "_Indonesia supa powa_" comment, then it's the kid's fault, it's the kid specifically that needs to be "straightened-up", but then some Indonesian insults and judged Indonesia, their own country just to make a point , that's just stupid and disrespectful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Latihan Landing dan Take Off Heli bagi Calon Awak KRI Teluk Kupang*

26 Juli 2019





Latihan landing dan take off heli Panther (photos : Koarmada2)

Surabaya – Komando Latihan (Kolat) Koarmada II menggelar pelatihan teori dan praktek Pengenalan Helly Deck Party dan memberikan Kursus FDC kepada 30 prajurit Calon Pengawak (Cawak) KRI Teluk Kupang-519 yang mengikuti Pelatihan Kursus penyiapan pengadaan kapal (KPPK), bertempat di RON 400 Wing Udara Puspenerbal Juanda. Rabu (24/07/2019).

Latihan yang telah berjalan selam tiga hari tersebut tidak hanya diikuti oleh para cawak prajurit KRI baru (KPPK), namun juga di ikuti oleh prajurit KRI dari Satuan Kapal Eskorta (Satkor) Koarmada II yaitu KRI sigma class seperti KRI Diponegoro-365, KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda-367 dan KRI Frans Kaisiepo – 368.






Helly Deck Party merupakan kegiatan memandu Helly saat take off dan Landing di atas geladak KRI, meliputi penyiapan alat peralatan, manuver kapal dalam menentukan arah angin dan memandu Helly saat akan Take off maupun Landing di atas KRI.

Koarmada II sebagai Kotama Pembinaan yang memiliki kapal perang jenis angkut dan dilengkapi dengan geladak Helly, harus didukung prajurit pengawak KRI yang memiliki kemampuan melaksanakan helly deck party.





KRI Teluk Kupang 519 yang sempat tersendat pembangunannya (photo : Ang Tjeng Yan)

“Oleh karena itu, sebagai Satuan Pelaksana Pembinaan, Koarmada II melaksanakan latihan helly deck party secara berkesinambungan, bertingkat dan berlanjut dengan tujuan untuk menjaga dan meningkatkan kemampuan prajurit dalam memandu dan mengendalikan helly dari darat dan ke KRI untuk mendukung kemampuan calon pengawak KRI “, terang Dankolat Koarmada II Kolonel Laut (P) Arif Badrudin.

Adapun materi yang diberikan kepada peserta latihan meliputi Prosedur Take Off dan Landing Helly di darat dan di Kapal pada siang hari dan malam hari, Prosedur Marshalling, Perlengkapan Marshaller dan Isyarat Marshaller (General Marshalling Signal), Prosedur komunikasi dan Cross Landing Procedure.

Dalam latihan tersebut bertindak selaku Instruktur dari Tim MTT Kolat Koarmada II dan tim Ron 400 Wing Udara Puspenerbal Juanda.

(Paradigma Bangsa)


----------



## umigami

Looks like kaum alay do not discover this forum yet or dare to comment. But one day, I'm sure they will come, somehow...

disini masih ada yg ngaskus, itu thread formil kok pada digembokin gitu?
Padahal ane sempat berhasil ngeramain lagi dengan threat misil bvr india....


----------



## NEKONEKO

GraveDigger388 said:


> Most of the '_awam_' ones are on Instagram. Either those who always think "iNdOnEsIa SeTrOnK" or those who always identify every firearms as "AWM from PUBG".


Lel


Cromwell said:


> No leave them be, what is life without people like them at least i can enjoy a good laugh reading them fortunately they don't embarass themself and Indonesia in this international english speaking forum


Bruh


HellFireIndo said:


> Depends on the "red pill", honestly Indonesians fighting each other on the internet is among the most unpleasant thing to watch, but the thing that i absolutely despise is when an Indonesian *bashing *Indonesia the country, just to "red-pill" another Indonesian.
> 
> At least bash the person, not the country, if some kid over the internet making stupid "_Indonesia supa powa_" comment, then it's the kid's fault, it's the kid specifically that needs to be "straightened-up", but then some Indonesian insults and judged Indonesia, their own country just to make a point , that's just stupid and disrespectful.


Bashing their logic and thinking, red pilling them why yakhont should not be installed in our LPD, complexity about wanting s-500 and F35 etc etc pretty much they said whatever they want.
Apparently there's many website or blogs that supporting this kind of dissease, and many youtube channel too. It's kinda like providing fap material for them, ya know kinda like a p#rnh*b for them, LOL senam otak.
Super duper title and contents for view counts which would give $ from ads, cheap trick.
We are OOT too far now
BTW Talking about diplomacy, our 'half assed' foreign policy is doing a good job, imagine if we put more priority in FA.

*Indonesia-led Asean Troika meets Piyush Goyal*
*The dialogue was frank, open and positive. We will work towards addressing India’s concerns.” Indonesia is the RCEP coordinator and leads the troika that also comprises Thailand’s trade minister and the Asean secretary general.*
NEW DELHI: The Asean troika led by Indonesia had a “fruitful” and “very frank” dialogue with India on the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP) and efforts are on to address Delhi’s concerns ahead of a meeting on the proposed trade agreement in China later this month, Indonesian trade minister Enggartiasto Lukita has told ET.
“Efforts are ongoing to substantially conclude RCEP by end of 2019,” Lukita said after meeting commerce and industry minister Piyush Goyal here on Tuesday. “We had very good and very fruitful meeting with the Indian commerce minister.
The dialogue was frank, open and positive. We will work towards addressing India’s concerns.” Indonesia is the RCEP coordinator and leads the troika that also comprises Thailand’s trade minister and the Asean secretary general.
“It is not India alone that has concerns over elements of RCEP. Indonesia also has some concerns, which we are trying to address,” Lukita pointed out while stating that he remains hopeful that India’s interests can be safeguarded in RCEP. “This meeting helped in developing better understanding of India’s concerns,” the minister noted.
RCEP is a proposed regional economic integration agreement among the 10 Asean countries and its six free-trade agreement partners—Australia, New Zealand, Japan, China, South Korea and India.
https://m.economictimes.com/news/po...a-meets-piyush-goyal/articleshow/70267635.cms

And also that 'ASEAN Indo Pacific outlook'


----------



## Nike

WTF, more look like a movie Trailler

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Cromwell

Order from Boeing & Saab to aircraft model maker Sidh/art/a
Credit to Fb page Sidh/art/a
Saab order Erieye AEWC




Boeing order KC-46A & Wedgetail AEWC 
1st livery




Boeing order 2nd livery KC-46A




Boeing order 2nd livery Wedgetail AEWC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

I like boeing 1st livery, AU seriously need to update their camo and livery. At some aircraft, their are too conspicuous

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> I like boeing 1st livery, AU seriously need to update their camo and livery. At some aircraft, their are too conspicuous


I know 1st one seems more tactical livery compared traditional 2nd ones


----------



## mejikuhibiu

K


Cromwell said:


> Continuation the previous article i shared from TNI official site. If you pay attention on the institution name CCIB, you figure it out.
> 
> Air Commodore Arif Mustofa ( TNI-AU ) during Exercise Red Flag 2019 in Elmendorf Richardson AFB, Alaska.
> View attachment 570876
> View attachment 570877
> 
> Credit to Angkasa Review


Foto dgn latar belakang ginian yg sering bikin kontroversi..ga lama lg muncul berbagai macam teori..


----------



## Cromwell

mejikuhibiu said:


> K
> 
> Foto dgn latar belakang ginian yg sering bikin kontroversi..ga lama lg muncul berbagai macam teori..


What is life without gossips especially among Indonesian society


----------



## umigami

mejikuhibiu said:


> K
> 
> Foto dgn latar belakang ginian yg sering bikin kontroversi..ga lama lg muncul berbagai macam teori..


Rasionalist: one day, our air force can participate in red flag and learn so much from it.
Banc*list: HEBOOH.... INDONESIA DIRAYU AMERIKA DENGAN F22 BUAT TINGGALKAN SU35!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Cromwell said:


> Figure TNI-AU intends to achieve by 2024 though i doubt the whole points achievable by that time
> View attachment 570716





Raduga said:


> so we're going to get over 56 (if the case they wouldn't retire the hawk) new jets ? does "surveillance" include AEW/AWACS ? and guess that maritime patrol would stay at 3 cn-235mpa only (no poseidon or so)





Cromwell said:


> AEWC is classified as " strategic surveillance " aircraft according to various articles about our Air Force so i suppose yes.



Mase,

Look at the number of aircraft in "Surveillance" viz. 16 unit.

If all 16 unit are filled all with AEW&C aircrafts, they are too much.

Our air force already has 3 boeing aircrafts.
We only need 2 to 4 units of AEW&C wedgetail. We assume 3 wedgetails.

3 + 3 = 6

Pegasus is from Boeing also, we need only 2 tankers.

6 + 2 = 8

16 - 8 = 8

It still remains 8 aircrafts, I predict these 8 are for Poseidons, since Poseidons could also be categorized into Strategic Surveillance aircraft coz. they have radar to survey the surface and sonobuoys to survey under the seas.

All of these 16 unit of boeing aircrafts will be in one squadrons to ease the maintenance.

While for MPA still CN235 three unit into another squadron.

Dasar yang lain ini :

Ada satu bahan tercetak tapi saya lupa atau nggak tahu judulnya, yang saya ingat ada isinya kira2 bunyinya :

"Memiliki 2 skadron intai (menambah 1 skadron intai taktis dengan memisahkan CN235 MPA yang akan digelar di lanud Suwondo, dan penggantian B-737 200 dengan intai strategis sejenis), pengadaan pesawat berkemampuan khusus tanker jet, comint/sigint, dan AEW baru yang akan dititipkan di skadron udara yang tipenya sejenis atau membentuk skadron baru."




Cromwell said:


> I know 1st one seems more tactical livery compared traditional 2nd ones


2nd one biar kalo jatuh di laut cepet ketahuan jatuhnya di mana, jadi cepet ditolong mana tahu awaknya ada yang selamat.



mejikuhibiu said:


> K
> 
> Foto dgn latar belakang ginian yg sering bikin kontroversi..ga lama lg muncul berbagai macam teori..



Visionary people :
One day, we are allowed to get transfer technology of F22...


----------



## Raduga

still wondering if we will buy such thing , an air launched version could turn our su-30mk2 to become something useful for naval strike , and not just basic carpet bombing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

HellFireIndo said:


> If you don't mind, can you give some examples? so far i knew that they really like to talk about their victory against Pol Pot, and call every other ASEAN country who's against them as just like "Cambodian, Khmer, eating with hand?" and even go East-Asian-Wannabe by using the word "barbarian". Funny, how their 230 billion USD GDP and 2000 USD GDP per capita is such an astounding achievement for them that they dared to call themselves _superior _and feels they are the best and strongest ASEAN country. Is it a long-term side effect of agent orange?
> 
> I agree that it's just not worth it to interact with these MFs, they aren't going to change their attitude with us confronting them anyway.



Controled media? Propaganda perhaps? Overdosed nationalism can sometime bring people outside its own reality and becoming delusional just like some of our own people. But it happens everywhere, realist, dreamer, nationalist, pecimist, etc, in the end they just being human


----------



## HellFireIndo

Gundala said:


> Controled media? Propaganda perhaps? Overdosed nationalism can sometime bring people outside its own reality and becoming delusional just like some of our own people. But it happens everywhere, realist, dreamer, nationalist, pecimist, etc, in the end they just being human


Of course, i just find their attitude and statements hilarious. I was really surprised that these red commies neighbor have that feudal, "elitist" and "aristocratic" mindset that contradicts their socialist country, moreover they seems to really see the themselves as the best, many people of various countries are like that tho, what make them special in this regard, is that they are very self-centered that they actually think people care about their issue, keep talking about Pol Pot, Cambodians and Sino-Vietnamese war, in a discussion that does not discussed about any of these.

But, what i found ironic is that, the most staunch and convinced of this "propaganda" among them is in fact a Viet who currently settled in Germany, and not in Vietnam, if you know what i mean.

I don't really want to talk about it any further, but you get the point, besides, i don't really believe in the statement "_we're also guilty of this, we can't judge other people but our own self_", i think that is not a beneficial mindset, we might think that's moral, considerate and benevolent, but some people just simply see it as a weakness they can exploit, so i don't really bother being "considerate" and "introspective" in dealing with people like these shitheads.


----------



## striver44

Marine Rouge said:


> Army hinted their branch is really want to add the number of ASTROS MLRS in service, along with training to operate missile system (Astros guided rocket Apparently) , they love big bad *** rocket.
> 
> *Pertemuan Kasad dengan Panglima AD Brasil, Lanjutkan dan Tingkatkan Kerja Sama Bilateral Militer*
> Oleh Deddy Triyanto 25 Jul 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #TNIAD
> FacebookTwitterWhatsAppTelegramShare
> 
> 
> JAKARTA, tniad.mil.id – Pada pertemuan Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat (Kasad) Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa dan Panglima Angkatan Darat Brasil, General Edson Leal Pujol, keduanya sepakat untuk melanjutkan dan meningkatkan kerja sama bilateral militer kedua negara.
> 
> Hal itu disampaikan Kepala Dinas Penerangan Angkatan Darat (Kadispenad) Brigjen TNI Candra Wijaya, dalam rilis tertulisnya di Mabesad, Jakarta, Kamis (25/7/2019).
> 
> Diungkapkan Kadispenad, kunjungan Panglima AD Brasil kali ini merupakan kunjungan kehormatan balasan, dimana sebelumnya Kasad (Jenderal TNI Mulyono) berkunjung ke Brasil di bulan April 2018.
> 
> “Sehingga, kali ini, dalam kunjungannya ke Indonesia, Kasad (Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa) mengucapkan terima kasih atas penghormatan dan kerjasamanya kepada TNI AD selama ini,” imbuhnya.
> 
> Itu juga, lanjut Candra , menunjukkan keeratan hubungan kemitraan antara Brasil dan Indonesia selama ini.
> 
> “Dalam pertemuan yang berlangsung hangat dan penuh persahabatan itu, Kasad juga mengucapkan selamat atas pengangkatan General Edson Leal Pujol sebagai Panglima Angkatan Darat Brasil yang baru,” tegasnya.
> 
> Lebih lanjut Candra katakan, saat bincang-bincang terdapat beberapa hal yang disepakati terkait kerja sama bilateral militer TNI AD dengan AD Brasil.
> 
> Baca juga: Bersekolah Seadanya, Satgas Yonif 755 Berikan Seragam dan Tas di SD Distrik Obaa
> “Selain sepakat melanjutkan dan meningkatkan kerja sama bilateral militer kedua angkatan darat juga sepakat untuk bekerjasama pada bidang industri strategis.
> 
> “Seperti pengadaan, pemeliharaan, dan suku cadang MLRS Astros MK 6 buatan Brasil serta rencana penambahannya,” jelasnya.
> 
> Diungkapkan juga oleh Candra, tahun 2020 mendatang direncanakan pelaksanaan _Army to Army Staff Talks_
> 
> “Serta kerja sama bidang pendidikan, yaitu pelatihan bahasa Portugis di Pusdikpengmilum di Kodiklatad, serta pendidikan lanjutan Perwira Korps Artileri di Indonesia dan Brasil,” tegas Candra.
> 
> “Juga dilaksanakan pendidikan setingkat Seskoad di Brasil dan kursus sistem operasi rudal, taktik perang hutan, dan operasi Siber di Brasil,” jelasnya.
> 
> Selanjutnya Candra sampaikan bahwa komitmen kerja sama TNI AD yang dibangun tidak hanya terbatas pada hubungan bilateral saja, namun di forum-forum internasional,” terangnya.
> 
> “Pada pertemuan yang juga dihadiri oleh beberapa pejabat TNI AD, Panglima AD Brasil mengatakan kepada Kasad bahwa selama lebih dari 20 tahun, Indonesia dan Brasil telah berhasil mempertahankan hubungan persaudaraan yang sehat dan kerja sama bilateral melalui kemitraan militer.
> 
> Baca juga: Asabri Berikan Santunan Pada 13 Prajurit yang Gugur di Poso
> “Tahun 2003, Komandan Jenderal AD Brasil saat itu, Gleuber Vieira mengukuhkan persahabatan jangka panjang ini pada waktu kunjungan Kepresidenan ke Indonesia, “ urainya.
> 
> Terlepas dari perbedaan budaya, bahasa dan tradisi, ungkap Candra, tidak ada satu pun hambatan bagi penyesuaian antar negara yang berbeda.
> 
> “Bagaimana pun, kita sama-sama memegang nilai-nilai universal dari persahabatan, pekerjaan yang menyegarkan semangat dan kegembiraan hidup. Kita bersama dapat sambil menikmati pertandingan sepakbola yang bagus, “ tuturnya.
> 
> “Ini semua menjadi suatu kehormatan yang akan tetap diingat dalam memperkuat hubungan bilateral antar kedua Angkatan Bersenjata,” pungkasnya. (Dispenad)
> 
> https://tniad.mil.id/2019/07/pertemuan-kasad-panglima-ad-brasil-lanjutkan-tingkatkan-kerja/


. Astros could be fitted with rocket calibres ranging from 127- 450mm. (rhan450) rockets fits this well. With the recent succesfull test of rhan 122b for vampir and grads im sure in the future we'll be seing astros ii firing the ( by then )developed and matured version of rhan 450

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gundala

jek_sperrow said:


> Well sometimes there is a hiccup in relationship between two country, but we a re still serumpun.



Its more then hiccup on the background, way more. I've seen enough, read enough to the point that I promised my self not to go there unless its a business trip or medical trip. I am done with them, well some of them and mostly how their elite and govt see us and treat us.

The Serumpun part is the main issue. We are pretty much brothers raise by different parents (brits, dutch). One grew up educated (ex:most malay can speak english) while the other brother have to learn from the "street" (only selected few can speak dutch/educated). The book smart have a head start, the street smart have to learn from its own mistake and live a hard live at first. Both love corruption, the difference is they mark up the value 1x where we do it 3x the base value. At least thats the laughable conversation I had with my Malaysian co-worker friend back then lol.

The cunning, backstabling, slick, type of move shared in the Serumpun blood create issues. We both have it, but it created friction when the other brother see it as competition and thinking his other brother is in fact inferior. This kinda thought has created lots of issues.

I just hope the new generation from both sides can make a new start someday  

Sorry abit OOT



Marine Rouge said:


> WTF, more look like a movie Trailler


Man that is just kick4ss video, I love it!! thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rondo.royal2

Marine Rouge said:


> Btw, sometimes i got funny thought, among ASEAN countries only Philippine who get MDT treaty with the US and only them who on the paper is a rightfull Ally of USA in which the both country acknowledge those pacts by law. But only Philippine who get the least compability and interopabiity with the modern US armed forces as they just using mostly archaic hardware and most of their combat and CONOPS still persist on post WW II and Korean war era. They even cant sharing and relaying data feeds because lack of platform with LINK 16 capability. Meanwhile Indonesia, Singapore, Thailand (none of them sign MDT with USA) is being exposed with US armed forces way of war and capable to assist them at certain degree in modern warfare.



Singapor itu aliansi US beneran ,mreka ga membuat TDL sendiri dan ga pake TDL buatan lain .seperti korea sel . 
walaupun korsel akhirnya kLink di link kan ke TDL16.

Kalo pilipin itu aliansi abal abal dimana US ga menganggap cuman pilipin saja yg merasa bagian aliansi.

Dikawasan aliansi US beneran itu bisa di mengerti dg melihat militernya berbagi data sensitif seperti radar militer ,data ril pertahanan negara tidak? politiknya condong ke barat tidak? Lihat singapor ,aussi, korsel ,selandia baru ,japan, taiwan, paten ga meragukan. Otomatis TDL 16 itu sudah nyambung kalo beli mainan dari US atau aliansi .

bukan pangkalan udara milik US doang seperti 
di pilipin . beli F50 dan frigate dari korsel , TDL16 ga nyambung sama sekali , itu bukti . kalo beneran pilipin aliansi ,US akan 
memberi hardware TDL16 di semua platform dan membantu infrastruktur TDL agar nyambung data dg singapor ,aussie, taiwan, japan,korsel. Bukan alasan duit pilipin dikit ga mampu beli ,emang US ga nganggap ally aja.


----------



## Indos

Marine Rouge said:


> WTF, more look like a movie Trailler



Looks like our T 50i have already become FA 50 with Sidewinder and AGM 65 Maverick on the wings. The video also shows AGM 65 Maverick successful mission to hit the target.


----------



## katarabhumi

*WIKKENNN...*






+++



HellFireIndo said:


> Cromwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well reading their threads i know something sick/lost in their minds that i know the best not to interact with those lunatics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind, can you give some examples? so far i knew that they really like to talk about their victory against Pol Pot, and call every other ASEAN country who's against them as just like "Cambodian, Khmer, eating with hand?" and even go East-Asian-Wannabe by using the word "barbarian". Funny, how their 230 billion USD GDP and 2000 USD GDP per capita is such an astounding achievement for them that they dared to call themselves _superior _and feels they are the best and strongest ASEAN country. Is it a long-term side effect of agent orange?
> 
> I agree that it's just not worth it to interact with these MFs, they aren't going to change their attitude with us confronting them anyway.
Click to expand...


Hehehe.. if only you guys join in several years earlier you would find more VT clowns, they always provide good laughs with their absurdity. But now only few remains, at least two are famous, one is delusional of the highest level and the other one is a prophecy maker behaving like broken cassette. There are others but not as "miring" as those two and their sensible ones usually don't go outside their sticky military thread.

I'd say don't be too harsh on them. We need them to keep bring "colour" to this monotone section.



Gundala said:


> ...
> The Serumpun part is the main issue. We are pretty much brothers raise by different parents (brits, dutch). One grew up *educated* (ex:most malay can speak english) while the other brother have to learn from the "street" (only selected few can speak dutch/educated). The book smart have a head start, the street smart have to learn from its own mistake and live a hard live at first. Both love corruption, the difference is they mark up the value 1x where we do it 3x the base value. At least thats the laughable conversation I had with my Malaysian co-worker friend back then lol.



I disagree there.. "educated" isn't the right word because 50 years ago their education was still away behind us. At their request we sent them teachers and lecturers in the early 70s to help preserve Malay in schools and to upgrade science curriculum left by the British, and at the same time they sent their students to study in Indonesia.

Unfortunately corruptions slowly dragged us to a place behind them in education. We only have ourselves to blame for that.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Cromwell

katarabhumi said:


> *WIKKENNN...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +++
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe.. if only you guys join in several years earlier you would find more VT clowns, they always provide good laughs with their absurdity. But now only few remains, at least two are famous, one is delusional of the highest level and the other one is a prophecy maker behaving like broken cassette. There are others but not as "miring" as those two and their sensible ones usually don't go outside their sticky military thread.
> 
> I'd say don't be too harsh on them. We need them to keep bring "colour" to this monotone section.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree there.. "educated" isn't the right word because 50 years ago their education was still away behind us. At their request we sent them teachers and lecturers in the early 70s to help preserve Malay in schools and to upgrade science curriculum left by the British, and at the same time they sent their students to study in Indonesia.
> 
> Unfortunately corruptions slowly dragged us to a place behind them in education. We only have ourselves to blame for that.
> 
> .


Well they still send their students here. The legacy left is medical students they send to study in various medical schools in Indonesia.


----------



## Raduga

i just realized almost all of the entire kaskus formil thread get locked , anyone knows what happened ?


----------



## GraveDigger388

katarabhumi said:


> I disagree there.. "educated" isn't the right word because 50 years ago their education was still away behind us. At their request we sent them teachers and lecturers in the early 70s to help preserve Malay in schools and to upgrade science curriculum left by the British, and at the same time they sent their students to study in Indonesia.
> 
> Unfortunately corruptions slowly dragged us to a place behind them in education. We only have ourselves to blame for that.
> 
> .


Every once in a while I have this imagination, of what could we achieve, along with our Serumpun, if we didn't fall into such dirty path.

Well, let the bygone be bygones.


----------



## 182

*ANGKASA YUDHA 2019*

TNI AU Special Force "Paskhas"
"tentara langit" testing ATGM

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

para troopers exe.
slides for more video & picture -->>>>

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

testing mortar artillery weapon

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sEoulman556

Halo semua! Any PDF Indonesians here that are PC gamers on Steam that would like to be friends? I don't get salty over small things.


----------



## Nike

sEoulman556 said:


> Halo semua! Any PDF Indonesians here that are PC gamers on Steam that would like to be friends? I don't get salty over small things.



My brother playing Dota 2 though


----------



## sEoulman556

Marine Rouge said:


> My brother playing Dota 2 though



So, your brother plays DOTA 2 on your Steam account?


----------



## Nike

sEoulman556 said:


> So, your brother plays DOTA 2 on your Steam account?



Well, he is. 

*Government evacuates 2,632 Indonesian citizens from Yemen*
26th Jul 2019 23:16






Acting spokesman for the Foreign Ministry Teuku Faizasyah (ANTARA/Aria Cindyara) .

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Indonesian government has evacuated a total of 2,632 Indonesian citizens from Yemen in response to the protracted conflict in the country, acting spokesman for the Foreign Ministry Teuku Faizasyah said. "Most (of the Indonesian citizens) have returned home or moved (to other countries) to continue their study. So, we are conducting our diplomatic activities from Muscat, Oman," he said here Friday

Indonesia had closed its embassy in Sana'a, Yemen, in 2015 owing to worsening security situation in the country and following a bomb explosion at the embassy which claimed lives and injured civilians including an Indonesian citizen and two diplomatic staff members of the Indonesian embassy.

Although the embassy was closed four years ago, only on July 17, 2019 President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) signed a decree No. 8 of 2019 to formally close the embassy.

Since the embassy was closed, it has been conducting its diplomatic functions from Muscat and the vast majority of Indonesian citizens in Yemen have been evacuated.

"Actually, since 2015, when we evacuated Indonesian citizens from there, we see Yemen is no longer conducive for Indonesian citizens, most of whom are students," he said.

Asked about the Indonesian missions in other conflict-plagued countries such as Syria and Afghanistan, he said the diplomatic activities are still active. However, the moving space of the missions' activities was narrowed down owing to worsening security in Damascus and Kabul.

The security situation in Yemen in the past few years has been uncertain due to a conflict between the Saudi-led military coalition supporting the Yemeni government and Houthi forces.

The conflict has claimed the lives of tens of thousands of people and brought the Yemeni population to the verge of poverty.

Under the presidential decree, the Indonesian embassy in Yemen will be reopened if the security condition in the country is conducive.

Editor: Bambang Purwanto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Indos

Cromwell said:


> Well they still send their students here. The legacy left is medical students they send to study in various medical schools in Indonesia.



Yup, you are right, there is Malaysian student studied in University of Indonesia Medical faculty during my older brother studied there.


----------



## sEoulman556

Marine Rouge said:


> Well, he is.



BrazenRiceWabbit_88 is my Steam name. If you want to be Steam friends, you can search for me through the Community function as I tried to give myself a unique name that most people don't have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kucing itu imut

sEoulman556 said:


> Halo semua! Any PDF Indonesians here that are PC gamers on Steam that would like to be friends? I don't get salty over small things.


I played World of Warships.

Edit: I'm a shy guy.


----------



## Indos

sEoulman556 said:


> Halo semua! Any PDF Indonesians here that are PC gamers on Steam that would like to be friends? I don't get salty over small things.



Nope, I stopped playing PC games since I finish my university degree and it is also an offline one, last time I played any game is two years ago, Battle Field 4 with PS 4.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sEoulman556

Kucing itu imut said:


> I played World of Warships.
> 
> Edit: I'm a shy guy.



No worries, mate! I am shy too so you shouldn't feel bad. BrazenRiceWabbit_88 is my Steam name so send me a friend request whenever you can.


----------



## HellFireIndo

GraveDigger388 said:


> Every once in a while I have this imagination, of what could we achieve, along with our Serumpun, if we didn't fall into such dirty path.
> 
> Well, let the bygone be bygones.


Nobody really knows what decision would be the best for us in the long run, who knows if the existence of the corrupt Orba era was actually the "right" decision, that even with all the horrible thing happened at that time, Indonesia survived and still could function as a cohesive state post-Sukarno and G30S, even though their corrupt elite plunder the country's wealth, nobody would ever thought of letting Indonesia disintegrated, and arguably it's Orba that successfully sown Indonesia Nationalism through education and social programs.


----------



## Gundala

HellFireIndo said:


> Nobody really knows what decision would be the best for us in the long run, who knows if the existence of the corrupt Orba era was actually the "right" decision, that even with all the horrible thing happened at that time, Indonesia survived and still could function as a cohesive state post-Sukarno and G30S, even though their corrupt elite plunder the country's wealth, nobody would ever thought of letting Indonesia disintegrated, and arguably it's Orba that successfully sown Indonesia Nationalism through education and social programs.



Wise words. Maybe its the path we destine to cross, with all those trouble times up until now we are still here as one. On the defense point of view I know the current state of TNI is not ideal, still plenty of rooms to improve. But when I looked back to TNI condition like how the military branch go their own way, awfull alutista acquisition system, etc on 80s, 90s, then compare it to today we have made great improvement.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

sEoulman556 said:


> BrazenRiceWabbit_88 is my Steam name. If you want to be Steam friends, you can search for me through the Community function as I tried to give myself a unique name that most people don't have.


My acc is @@


----------



## Cromwell

https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/australia-and-indonesia-an-enduring-partnership/

Australia and Indonesia an enduring partnership 

" Australia and Indonesia have an open and honest relationship. We have worked hard to know each better and build trust. We are friends in the truest sense, and we have much to gain from deepening our bilateral relationship. "
Author :
Senator Linda Reynolds
Minister of Defence Affairs
Commonwealth of Australia


----------



## Nike

We Should move to build indigenous ground attack missile like Maverick before moving toward more complicated Air to Air missile, and should be more universal launched so they can be fired from our patrol aircraft like CN235, Attack Aircraft like Super Tucano, Hawk, GE, helicopter like Apache or Caracal. By then we should optimized the forces toward ground support units

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Marine Rouge said:


> We Should move to build indigenous ground attack missile like Maverick before moving toward more complicated Air to Air missile, and should be more universal launched so they can be fired from our patrol aircraft like CN235, Attack Aircraft like Super Tucano, Hawk, GE, helicopter like Apache or Caracal. By then we should optimized the forces toward ground support units


seems our cooperation with brazil is getting good (yesterday i heard KASAD meet with their army chief commander) , should really invest some development and TOT on their AV-TM 300 missile


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> We Should move to build indigenous ground attack missile like Maverick before moving toward more complicated Air to Air missile, and should be more universal launched so they can be fired from our patrol aircraft like CN235, Attack Aircraft like Super Tucano, Hawk, GE, helicopter like Apache or Caracal. By then we should optimized the forces toward ground support units


Well i did copy an article a couple days ago about this. It seems we're kind of into that direction, designing reverse engineer model for AGM-65 Maverick however how far have we progressed ourself on guidance systems tech, microjet engine, propellant, etc ? That's the difficult part, rather than developing our own from scratch we should've license produced existing missile platforms.






Infographic of Wedgetail AEWC
Credit to Fb page FSM





Late post
Tactical Data Link course from USPACOM for TNI & TNI-AU




Credit to ODC ( Office of Defense Cooperation ) Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

http://gentleseas.blogspot.com/2019/04/indonesia-to-have-6-modern-submarines.html?m=1

http://gentleseas.blogspot.com/2019/04/indonesia-submarine-build-table-revised.html?m=1

http://gentleseas.blogspot.com/2019/04/indonesias-broad-strategic-picture-more.html?m=1

http://gentleseas.blogspot.com/2019/04/what-indonesias-submarines-might-be.html?m=1

http://gentleseas.blogspot.com/2019/04/indonesian-submarine-mission-down.html?m=1

5 Chapters of assesment on Indonesian Navy submarines fleet
Written by Peter Coates, Australian defense analyst on submarine matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

https://www.lighthousereports.nl/ourprojects/2018/10/25/investigation-damen-shipyards

Investigation by Openbaar Ministerie ( Ministry of Justice ) on Damen Schelde Shipyard corruption allegations
Key points :

Story 1: On the sales-culture of Damen Shipyards and an issue in Sierra Leone that set a series of investigations in motion.

Story 2: On the allegation of corruption and the identity of the agent in Indonesia.

Story 3: On the selling of a eight vessel to Libya without a proper license. And one of these vessels now is being used against migrants by a coast guard with a sinister reputation.

Story 4: On Somalia, yet to be published


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Well i did copy an article a couple days ago about this. It seems we're kind of into that direction, designing reverse engineer model for AGM-65 Maverick however how far have we progressed ourself on guidance systems tech, microjet engine, propellant, etc ? That's the difficult part, rather than developing our own from scratch we should've license produced existing missile platforms.
> View attachment 571172
> 
> 
> Infographic of Wedgetail AEWC
> Credit to Fb page FSM
> View attachment 571174
> 
> 
> Late post
> Tactical Data Link course from USPACOM for TNI & TNI-AU
> View attachment 571175
> 
> Credit to ODC ( Office of Defense Cooperation ) Indonesia




Need


Cromwell said:


> https://www.lighthousereports.nl/ourprojects/2018/10/25/investigation-damen-shipyards
> 
> Investigation by Openbaar Ministerie ( Ministry of Justice ) on Damen Schelde Shipyard corruption allegations
> Key points :
> 
> Story 1: On the sales-culture of Damen Shipyards and an issue in Sierra Leone that set a series of investigations in motion.
> 
> Story 2: On the allegation of corruption and the identity of the agent in Indonesia.
> 
> Story 3: On the selling of a eight vessel to Libya without a proper license. And one of these vessels now is being used against migrants by a coast guard with a sinister reputation.
> 
> Story 4: On Somalia, yet to be published




Good reading, well parts of it is will go to the structural defect of Sigma class frigate i had mentioned in the past but i still refrain from made further statements because of the sensitivity of this issue. But yeah, there is another reasons why Menhan and other likely to awarded the next frigates toward Oden Shipyard consortium. The SIGMA is very pricey considering the prices of their subsytem should not that be high.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Marine Rouge said:


> Need
> 
> 
> 
> Good reading, well parts of it is will go to the structural defect of Sigma class frigate i had mentioned in the past but i still refrain from made further statements because of the sensitivity of this issue. But yeah, there is another reasons why Menhan and other likely to awarded the next frigates toward Oden Shipyard consortium. The SIGMA is very pricey considering the prices of their subsytem should not that be high.


Are the defect on purpose or not?


----------



## Raduga

Marine Rouge said:


> Need
> 
> 
> 
> Good reading, well parts of it is will go to the structural defect of Sigma class frigate i had mentioned in the past but i still refrain from made further statements because of the sensitivity of this issue. But yeah, there is another reasons why Menhan and other likely to awarded the next frigates toward Oden Shipyard consortium. The SIGMA is very pricey considering the prices of their subsytem should not that be high.



would we going to abandon the thales tacticos and switched to terma c-series as now the supplier were from danish origin ?


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> Need
> 
> 
> 
> Good reading, well parts of it is will go to the structural defect of Sigma class frigate i had mentioned in the past but i still refrain from made further statements because of the sensitivity of this issue. But yeah, there is another reasons why Menhan and other likely to awarded the next frigates toward Oden Shipyard consortium. The SIGMA is very pricey considering the prices of their subsytem should not that be high.


What i'm thinking will this investigation in Netherlands drags PT.PAL's name ? This will smear reputation we trying to build


----------



## sEoulman556

mejikuhibiu said:


> My acc is @@



Is @@ your Steam name? I tried to search for you but it says you don't exist. If you want to be friends, you need to send me a friend request.


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> What i'm thinking will this investigation in Netherlands drags PT.PAL's name ? This will smear reputation we trying to build



The middle man it is, and PT PAL just an end user of this programme


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Cromwell said:


> http://gentleseas.blogspot.com/2019/04/indonesia-to-have-6-modern-submarines.html?m=1
> 
> http://gentleseas.blogspot.com/2019/04/indonesia-submarine-build-table-revised.html?m=1
> 
> http://gentleseas.blogspot.com/2019/04/indonesias-broad-strategic-picture-more.html?m=1
> 
> http://gentleseas.blogspot.com/2019/04/what-indonesias-submarines-might-be.html?m=1
> 
> http://gentleseas.blogspot.com/2019/04/indonesian-submarine-mission-down.html?m=1
> 
> 5 Chapters of assesment on Indonesian Navy submarines fleet
> Written by Peter Coates, Australian defense analyst on submarine matters.


https://gentleseas.blogspot.com/2019/04/can-australia-monitor-foreign.html?m=1

So it seems since decades ago our submarine has been detected by Australia's underwater magnetometers radars and sensors.


One of the IPAS projects will utilise [quantum] magnetometers in underwater geophysical discovery contexts to track submarine activity.

Professor Andre Luiten said the technology, primarily employed to detect variations caused by the presence of ferrous (unoxidized) iron in the total magnetic field, will be applied for Defence to discover underwater vessels.

“These magnetometers can detect very small magnetic fields,” he said. “The goal of this project is to build sensors that go on the seabed which detect the presence of submarines through their properties. You’d essentially set up a trip wire around assets that are of importance to Australia."

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/t...super-stealth-submarines-could-take-any-21021

_Looks like we need German Type 212 submarine made from nonmagnetic to bypass those radars. Not that they'll sell it to us. _


----------



## Nike

Kucing itu imut said:


> https://gentleseas.blogspot.com/2019/04/can-australia-monitor-foreign.html?m=1
> 
> So it seems since decades ago our submarine has been detected by Australia's underwater magnetometers radars and sensors.
> 
> 
> One of the IPAS projects will utilise [quantum] magnetometers in underwater geophysical discovery contexts to track submarine activity.
> 
> Professor Andre Luiten said the technology, primarily employed to detect variations caused by the presence of ferrous (unoxidized) iron in the total magnetic field, will be applied for Defence to discover underwater vessels.
> 
> “These magnetometers can detect very small magnetic fields,” he said. “The goal of this project is to build sensors that go on the seabed which detect the presence of submarines through their properties. You’d essentially set up a trip wire around assets that are of importance to Australia."




SOSUS and other under sea apparatus is had been in place since decades it just we never put attention to this passive detector tools lying even under our sea bed.


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Marine Rouge said:


> SOSUS and other under sea apparatus is had been in place since decades it just we never put attention to this passive detector tools lying even under our sea bed.


_Well, it's for Academic purposes. _*Finger crossed. 




*


----------



## Cromwell

Kucing itu imut said:


> https://gentleseas.blogspot.com/2019/04/can-australia-monitor-foreign.html?m=1
> 
> So it seems since decades ago our submarine has been detected by Australia's underwater magnetometers radars and sensors.
> 
> 
> One of the IPAS projects will utilise [quantum] magnetometers in underwater geophysical discovery contexts to track submarine activity.
> 
> Professor Andre Luiten said the technology, primarily employed to detect variations caused by the presence of ferrous (unoxidized) iron in the total magnetic field, will be applied for Defence to discover underwater vessels.
> 
> “These magnetometers can detect very small magnetic fields,” he said. “The goal of this project is to build sensors that go on the seabed which detect the presence of submarines through their properties. You’d essentially set up a trip wire around assets that are of importance to Australia."
> 
> https://nationalinterest.org/blog/t...super-stealth-submarines-could-take-any-21021
> 
> _Looks like we need German Type 212 submarine made from nonmagnetic to bypass those radars. Not that they'll sell it to us. _


Well the cost of 1 Type-212 is approximately 560 Million € converted to US$ is around 625 Million US$, almost twice of DSME 1400. Even if we can afford it, there's no guarantee Germany would sell us ( though they've been more relaxed recently regarding arms export including proposal of Type-212 for Royal Norway Navy ). The closest we potentially can acquire is STM Type-214 / Rey Class, Turkish version of Thyssenkrupp Type-214 Class ( we have signed LoI in 2017 ) however i doubt that even following 3rd batch of submarines in 2025/2026 that we will go outside DSME 1400.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

S


sEoulman556 said:


> Is @@ your Steam name? I tried to search for you but it says you don't exist. If you want to be friends, you need to send me a friend request.


Sorry i forgot..the right is *@@?? *..i change it couple weaks ago


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Cromwell said:


> http://gentleseas.blogspot.com/2019/04/indonesia-to-have-6-modern-submarines.html?m=1
> 
> http://gentleseas.blogspot.com/2019/04/indonesia-submarine-build-table-revised.html?m=1
> 
> http://gentleseas.blogspot.com/2019/04/indonesias-broad-strategic-picture-more.html?m=1
> 
> http://gentleseas.blogspot.com/2019/04/what-indonesias-submarines-might-be.html?m=1
> 
> http://gentleseas.blogspot.com/2019/04/indonesian-submarine-mission-down.html?m=1
> 
> 5 Chapters of assesment on Indonesian Navy submarines fleet
> Written by Peter Coates, Australian defense analyst on submarine matters.




Australia should not be worry of our submarines! Why?

There are two reasons why Australia should not be worry on our subs :

1. Our submarines U209 has maximum range of 19000 km. Our coast line has 99093 km long (according to BIG).

99093/19000 = 5,2 rounded to 6 positions.

If 1 positions to be filled with 2 subs (1 unit on duty and 1 unit on alert or maintenance) therefore 6 x 2 = 12 submarines needed.

In this case, the purpose of our 12 submarines is only to guard our coastal line, preventing any evil infiltrations come into our islands, either from the surface of the ocean or down under the seas.

2. Time needed to build the submarines.
We already have 3 nagapasas for first batch. For the second batch of 3 unit needs 7 years (from 2019 plus 7 years comes to 2026). The third and fourth batch are also need 7 years each.

Current Nagapasas 3 unit
2019 - 2026 = 3 unit (2019+7 = 2026)
2026 - 2033 = 3 unit (2026+7 = 2033)
2033 - 2040 = 3 unit (2033+7 = 2040)

3+3+3+3 = 12

Thus all of these 12 submarines will be completed on 2040!


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> still wondering if we will buy such thing , an air launched version could turn our su-30mk2 to become something useful for naval strike , and not just basic carpet bombing


Lack of sufficient near peer doctrine thats why


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

It's not really a "threat" when these magnetic detector thing is at most can be used for defensive purpose, as long as they doesn't point their gun at us, or they currently doesn't have the adequate capability to, there's nothing to worry. Australian "core" is in their far southeast, while their northern territory is sparsely populated and largely insignificant,also separated by inhospitable deserts and endless difficult terrain, these Australians could only rely on their Air Force and Airlifted troops if we're talking about power projection, as their situation is not very different in difficulty to us in terms of transporting and landing troops in these area (Northern Australia and Eastern Indonesia).

Australia literally have less population than Jabodetabek, their troops can't be replaced easily and any major damage to manpower will give a huge blow to their fighting capability abroad, and they would certainly just retreat, then wait in their ranch for the enemy to come, and of course for the US to come for their rescue. I never recalled any major operation in real war where Australia mount an offensive on their own and successfully occupy anything on their own, they nearly always acted as an auxiliary to UK or to the US, always participating in someone else's war and join in as a sidekick.

I would prefer that we are in a good relation with these Aussies tho and if possible, be closer than that. I've said it before, but then they could act as a mediator for our business with the "West" especially US, while at the same time shut their damned mouth regarding our internal business. If Indonesian economy finally reach more than 2 Trillion USD and defense budget more than 20 billion USD, then that's where we should start getting more assertive towards these bloody muppets.



Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Australia should not be worry of our submarines! Why?
> 
> There are two reasons why Australia should not be worry on our subs :
> 
> 1. Our submarines U209 has maximum range of 19000 km. Our coast line has 99093 km long (according to BIG).
> 
> 99093/19000 = 5,2 rounded to 6 positions.
> 
> If 1 positions to be filled with 2 subs (1 unit on duty and 1 unit on alert or maintenance) therefore 6 x 2 = 12 submarines needed.
> 
> In this case, the purpose of our 12 submarines is only to guard our coastal line, preventing any evil infiltrations come into our islands, either from the surface of the ocean or down under the seas.
> 
> 2. Time needed to build the submarines.
> We already have 3 nagapasas for first batch. For the second batch of 3 unit needs 7 years (from 2019 plus 7 years comes to 2026). The third and fourth batch are also need 7 years each.
> 
> Current Nagapasas 3 unit
> 2019 - 2026 = 3 unit (2019+7 = 2026)
> 2026 - 2033 = 3 unit (2026+7 = 2033)
> 2033 - 2040 = 3 unit (2033+7 = 2040)
> 
> 3+3+3+3 = 12
> 
> Thus all of these 12 submarines will be completed on 2040!


I don't think that's how it will turns out to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

HellFireIndo said:


> It's not really a "threat" when these magnetic detector thing is at most can be used for defensive purpose, as long as they doesn't point their gun at us, or they currently doesn't have the adequate capability to, there's nothing to worry. Australian "core" is in their far southeast, while their northern territory is sparsely populated and largely insignificant,also separated by inhospitable deserts and endless difficult terrain, these Australians could only rely on their Air Force and Airlifted troops if we're talking about power projection, as their situation is not very different in difficulty to us in terms of transporting and landing troops in these area (Northern Australia and Eastern Indonesia).
> 
> Australia literally have less population than Jabodetabek, their troops can't be replaced easily and any major damage to manpower will give a huge blow to their fighting capability abroad, and they would certainly just retreat, then wait in their ranch for the enemy to come, and of course for the US to come for their rescue. I never recalled any major operation in real war where Australia mount an offensive on their own and successfully occupy anything on their own, they nearly always acted as an auxiliary to UK or to the US, always participating in someone else's war and join in as a sidekick.
> 
> I would prefer that we are in a good relation with these Aussies tho and if possible, be closer than that. I've said it before, but then they could act as a mediator for our business with the "West" especially US, while at the same time shut their damned mouth regarding our internal business. If Indonesian economy finally reach more than 2 Trillion USD and defense budget more than 20 billion USD, then that's where we should start getting more assertive towards these bloody muppets.
> 
> 
> I don't think that's how it will turns out to be.


Speaking of modern day Australian military, The Army currently has only 2 Division; 1st Division is for ground operations meanwhile 2nd Division is more of auxilliary units, reserve and administration however they invest heavily on RAAF & RAN, making the most powerfull military forces in the region. There's where we can get example and learn to build the forces, from Australia if not from Singapore.

Meanwhile TS-3002 return from overhaul in Belarus, July 28th 2019




Maskapai : ANTONOV Design Bureau (Cargo)
Nomer Penerbangan : ADB3159
Rute : HRI (Srilangka)-UPG(RON)
Crew : 20 WNA (Ukraine)

https://lancerdefense.com/2019/07/28/pesawat-tempur-su-30-tni-au-dikirim-dari-belarusia/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

AN/APX-101(V) IFF in F-16 A/B Block 15 OCU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

HellFireIndo said:


> If Indonesian economy finally reach more than 2 Trillion USD and defense budget more than 20 billion USD



It still fifteen years to go...if economic growth is 5% per year.


----------



## Gundala

HellFireIndo said:


> It's not really a "threat" when these magnetic detector thing is at most can be used for defensive purpose, as long as they doesn't point their gun at us, or they currently doesn't have the adequate capability to, there's nothing to worry. Australian "core" is in their far southeast, while their northern territory is sparsely populated and largely insignificant,also separated by inhospitable deserts and endless difficult terrain, these Australians could only rely on their Air Force and Airlifted troops if we're talking about power projection, as their situation is not very different in difficulty to us in terms of transporting and landing troops in these area (Northern Australia and Eastern Indonesia).
> 
> Australia literally have less population than Jabodetabek, their troops can't be replaced easily and any major damage to manpower will give a huge blow to their fighting capability abroad, and they would certainly just retreat, then wait in their ranch for the enemy to come, and of course for the US to come for their rescue. I never recalled any major operation in real war where Australia mount an offensive on their own and successfully occupy anything on their own, they nearly always acted as an auxiliary to UK or to the US, always participating in someone else's war and join in as a sidekick.
> 
> I would prefer that we are in a good relation with these Aussies tho and if possible, be closer than that. I've said it before, but then they could act as a mediator for our business with the "West" especially US, while at the same time shut their damned mouth regarding our internal business. If Indonesian economy finally reach more than 2 Trillion USD and defense budget more than 20 billion USD, then that's where we should start getting more assertive towards these bloody muppets.
> 
> 
> I don't think that's how it will turns out to be.



I second this, well said. They have the money but not enough human resource, we have alot of human resource but lacking in funding. God works in mysterious way isnt it LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Micro recon helicopter for special forces




Credit to Fb page Lembaga Kajian Pertahanan Negara Strategis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Australia should not be worry of our submarines! Why?
> 
> There are two reasons why Australia should not be worry on our subs :
> 
> 1. Our submarines U209 has maximum range of 19000 km. Our coast line has 99093 km long (according to BIG).
> 
> 99093/19000 = 5,2 rounded to 6 positions.
> 
> If 1 positions to be filled with 2 subs (1 unit on duty and 1 unit on alert or maintenance) therefore 6 x 2 = 12 submarines needed.
> 
> In this case, the purpose of our 12 submarines is only to guard our coastal line, preventing any evil infiltrations come into our islands, either from the surface of the ocean or down under the seas.
> 
> 2. Time needed to build the submarines.
> We already have 3 nagapasas for first batch. For the second batch of 3 unit needs 7 years (from 2019 plus 7 years comes to 2026). The third and fourth batch are also need 7 years each.
> 
> Current Nagapasas 3 unit
> 2019 - 2026 = 3 unit (2019+7 = 2026)
> 2026 - 2033 = 3 unit (2026+7 = 2033)
> 2033 - 2040 = 3 unit (2033+7 = 2040)
> 
> 3+3+3+3 = 12
> 
> Thus all of these 12 submarines will be completed on 2040!



That is not just the case of how long we'll get the 12 subs. In case of conflict what worry them is with only 3 or even 4 subs concentrated on blocking their trade route will certainly hit their economy stability. Chasing 1 submarine require more then just 2 ships, thats why they have every reason to worry about us building submarine capability. And once we reach the point of making our own design and build it will even worry them more. Some even said that 1 sub has deterrence power effect equal to 10 surface ships, its not the hit power but the power projection needed to counter/eliminate that 1 subs threat. With current AShM/ASM technology 1 subs can create havoc on how to counter it.



Cromwell said:


> Speaking of modern day Australian military, The Army currently has only 2 Division; 1st Division is for ground operations meanwhile 2nd Division is more of auxilliary units, reserve and administration however they invest heavily on RAAF & RAN, making the most powerfull military forces in the region. There's where we can get example and learn to build the forces, from Australia if not from Singapore.
> 
> Meanwhile TS-3002 return from overhaul in Belarus, July 28th 2019
> View attachment 571278
> 
> Maskapai : ANTONOV Design Bureau (Cargo)
> Nomer Penerbangan : ADB3159
> Rute : HRI (Srilangka)-UPG(RON)
> Crew : 20 WNA (Ukraine)
> 
> https://lancerdefense.com/2019/07/28/pesawat-tempur-su-30-tni-au-dikirim-dari-belarusia/



Its a hard habit to break. In orba era all the focus is mostly just army, this has been going on for far too long. MEF program is one of the first program to break the habbit and direct us to more comprehensive defense posture and force multiplier from all branch. Again still its a hard habit to break, in some cases military budget distribution still have to be alocated to fulfill the branch ego thus sidelining the bigger picture. But we are already making a progress in many ways, so keep that finger crossed 

On the SU30 topic - I am very happy that now all the SU30 are in the same state of upgrade/capability. Tho I still can't hold my grudge to russ for not having silly sufficient customer support. Having to send the fighter overseas for repair is not helping their own industry to make sales. If somehow the purchase of SU35 still carry this kind of burden then I hope we can forget about it. Really pissing me off

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Cromwell said:


> Micro recon helicopter for special forces
> View attachment 571312
> 
> Credit to Fb page Lembaga Kajian Pertahanan Negara Strategis



Yohoho beli dulu 2-3 biji black hornet trus dites, lalu beli ratusan biji, kita butuh lebih dari 600 biji black hornet buat pasus.

Makanya tuh beberapa waktu lalu muncul tabel kalo AD butuh 1224 pesawat, ternyata separohnya buat heli imut-imut seperti ini.


----------



## Cromwell

A decade old documents on Federation of Russia state credit to Republic of Indonesia to procure arms made in Russia. All except Project 636 submarine went to our inventory. 
Credit to Fb page Lembaga Kajian Pertahanan Strategis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> AN/APX-101(V) IFF in F-16 A/B Block 15 OCU
> View attachment 571308
> View attachment 571309
> View attachment 571311


Is it the same with our block 25++ ??
What is the difference with bird slicer?


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> Is it the same with our block 25++ ??
> What is the difference with bird slicer?


Bird slicer or AN/APX-109 is an advanced IFF compared with older AN/APX-101 we have. The advance IFF differs with conventional IFF is its capabillity to interrogate other aircraft, without interrogate capabillity, F-16 will need supporting systems such as ground based radars, awacs to conduct IFF interrogation.
Basically IFF has 5 modes, mode 1, 2, 3a, 3c, 4 and lately most advanced mode 5 for BVR
Mode 1 is assigned by the wing and identified by tail number
Mode 2 is pilot settable called as pilot identifier
Mode 3a is simillar to civilian transport aircrafts with ATC, ATC will direct the aircraft. In F-16 A/B it has panel in the cockpit while F-16 C/D through up front control
Mode 3c encoding altitude, IFF signals receive data from CADC & reports pressure altitude
Mode 4 is where IFF gets fame
Basically an aircraft will respond to interrogation it hears, if there's 10 aircrafts flying f.e can hear mode C, all 10 will all respond. IFF interrogating sorts out the confusion by tying IFF to radar.

Somewhere on your base, there's a big, red Air Traffic Control radar antenna turning in a circle. You'll notice that bolted to the top of this antenna is a much smaller antenna. That one's for IFF. So even though more than one aircraft may hear (and respond) to IFF interrogations, the ground (or AIFF) system keeps track of them all by displaying IFF information next to radar skin paints on the scope.

Australian embassy reports on AURI Tu-16 Badger in 1960s








Credit to Fb page Lembaga Keris

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> Bird slicer or AN/APX-109 is an advanced IFF compared with older AN/APX-101 we have. The advance IFF differs with conventional IFF is its capabillity to interrogate other aircraft, without interrogate capabillity, F-16 will need supporting systems such as ground based radars, awacs to conduct IFF interrogation.
> Basically IFF has 5 modes, mode 1, 2, 3a, 3c, 4 and lately most advanced mode 5 for BVR
> Mode 1 is assigned by the wing and identified by tail number
> Mode 2 is pilot settable called as pilot identifier
> Mode 3a is simillar to civilian transport aircrafts with ATC, ATC will direct the aircraft. In F-16 A/B it has panel in the cockpit while F-16 C/D through up front control
> Mode 3c encoding altitude, IFF signals receive data from CADC & reports pressure altitude
> Mode 4 is where IFF gets fame
> Basically an aircraft will respond to interrogation it hears, if there's 10 aircrafts flying f.e can hear mode C, all 10 will all respond. IFF interrogating sorts out the confusion by tying IFF to radar.
> 
> Somewhere on your base, there's a big, red Air Traffic Control radar antenna turning in a circle. You'll notice that bolted to the top of this antenna is a much smaller antenna. That one's for IFF. So even though more than one aircraft may hear (and respond) to IFF interrogations, the ground (or AIFF) system keeps track of them all by displaying IFF information next to radar skin paints on the scope.
> 
> Australian embassy reports on AURI Tu-16 Badger in 1960s
> View attachment 571343
> View attachment 571344
> 
> Credit to Fb page Lembaga Keris



Good ol'days for our Navy and Air Force, not so much for our "rakyat". And who said we have to look from other country to project our own force? Those 1960's defense purchased clearly showed where we should put our priority on. Well excluding those bombers


----------



## Nike

Gundala said:


> Good ol'days for our Navy and Air Force, not so much for our "rakyat". And who said we have to look from other country to project our own force? Those 1960's defense purchased clearly showed where we should put our priority on. Well excluding those bombers



Got bombers as deterrence toward Kareel dorman carrier battle group as they are armed with AShM, along with Beagle fleets of our Navy (less known) but with almost the same lethality as they are armed with air launched torps. If i concur, they are clearly know what is the threat and what kind of response needed toward the threat. If only Indonesia got much better economy condition at the times and industrial level to sustain such lethal forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Liquid propellant rocket engine development
Credit to Fb page Lembaga Keris

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gondes



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cromwell

Procurement of single engine trainer aircrafts & flight simulator for naval aviation service



Gundala said:


> Good ol'days for our Navy and Air Force, not so much for our "rakyat". And who said we have to look from other country to project our own force? Those 1960's defense purchased clearly showed where we should put our priority on. Well excluding those bombers


Back in 60s was the height of AURI & ALRI era at that time however at the cost of economic issues at ordinary people living and even we reached hyperinflation back then. Pres.Soekarno was ambitious however that came with a cost in return


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 571506
> 
> Procurement of single engine trainer aircrafts & flight simulator for naval aviation service
> 
> 
> Back in 60s was the height of AURI & ALRI era at that time however at the cost of economic issues at ordinary people living and even we reached hyperinflation back then. Pres.Soekarno was ambitious however that came with a cost in return



does it means we're going to get more MPA aircraft ?


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> does it means we're going to get more MPA aircraft ?


It's trainer single engine aircrafts, i think they will be Bonanza G36

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

*https://www.kemhan.go.id/pothan/201...ipasi-dalam-latihan-angkasa-yudha-tni-au.html*

*ACMI SUKHOI, PRODUK ANAK BANGSA YANG SUKSES BERPARTISIPASI DALAM LATIHAN ANGKASA YUDHA TNI AU*
Rabu, 24 Juli 2019

Oleh : Letkol Kal Nanto Nurhuda, S.M.

Kasi Bangraptekinfokomhan Subdit Tekinfokomhan Dit Tekindhan Ditjen Pothan Kemhan

Sesuai amanat Undang-undang RI Nomor 16 Tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan, Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) mempunyai kewajiban mendorong pengembangan kemampuan Industri Pertahanan (Indhan) melalui pengembangan sumber daya manusia, sarana teknologi, informasi teknologi, organisasi dan manajemen melalui penetapan kebijakan, regulasi dan pengawasan. Dalam pelaksanannya, Kemhan memberi tugas kepada Direktorat Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan (Ditjen Pothan) Kemhan untuk merencanakan program Pengembangan Teknologi Industri Pertahanan (Bangtekindhan). Tujuan dari pengembangan kemampuan Industri Pertahanan adalah untuk mewujudkan kemandirian dan daya saing Industri Pertahanan.

Kegiatan Program Bangtekindhan dilaksanakan sesuai dengan Peraturan Menteri Pertahanan Nomor 39 Tahun 2016 tentang Pengembangan Teknologi Industri Pertahanan, yang merupakan kegiatan pengembangan yang dilakukan industri pertahanan dalam negeri dengan didukung sumber anggaran Rupiah murni.

Penyusunan Program Bangtekindhan dilakukan dan dikoordinasikan secara terpadu oleh Kemhan melalui Ditjen Pothan Kemhan bekerjasama dengan Mabes TNI dan Angkatan. Program tersebut diarahkan kepada penguasaan teknologi guna menjamin kelangsungan penyediaan Alat Peralatan Pertahanan dan Keamanan (Alpalhankam) serta kemajuan dan kemandirian industri pertahanan.

ACMI adalah sistem instrumentasi yang mampu memonitor, menampilkan (2 dimensi maupun 3 dimensi), merekam pergerakan, dan posisi pesawat secara _real time_ yang nantinya digunakan sebagai bahan evaluasi serta mampu mensimulasikan pertempuran _air to air_ dan _air to ground_. ACMI Sukhoi ini merupakan program Bangtekindkan hasil kerjasama Ditjen Pothan Kemhan dengan PT. TRESS (Teknologi Rekatama Solusi Indonesia). Keunggulan dari ACMI ini adalah murni karya anak bangsa, terjamin kerahasiaannya, mampu mendukung latihan penerbang Sukhoi dengan tepat sasaran, _upgrade_ lebih mudah karena hasil penelitian bersama dengan Dislitbang TNI AU, sehingga mudah dalam perawatan dan _troubleshooting_.

Secara umum, spesifikasi teknis yan diterapkan pada ACMI Sukhoi ini dapat digunakan untuk semua jenis latihan pilot pesawat tempur, antara lain:


Latihan terbang perorangan dan _element_,


Latihan terbang satu skadron atau lebih,


Latihan gabungan antar skadron,


Latihan gabungan dengan negara lain, dan


Latihan _composite strike_.
Dan dari hail uji dinamis, ACMI Sukhoi ini telah melampaui spesifikasi teknis yang tertuang dalam kontrak, antara lain mampu digunakan bermanuver melebihi 6,5 G, mencapai ketinggian di atas 30.000 ft, dan suhu antara -30⁰C hingga 70⁰C.

Perhatian yang sangat luar biasa diberikan oleh Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara dan Dirjen Pothan yang telah mendukung penuh Tim Waspro dan PPHP serta Puslaik Baranahan Kemhan dalam kegiatan uji statis maupun uji dinamis yang dilaksanakan di Skadron Udara 11 Wing 5 Lanud Hasanuddin Makassar. Atas dukungan dan kerjasama semua pihak, kini ACMI Sukhoi Program Bangtekindhan Ditjen Pothan Kemhan telah mengantongi Sertifikat Tipe Produk Aeronautika Klas II Militer dan siap untuk diproduksi massal guna mendukung kegiatan TNI AU, _compatible_ dengan pesawat-pesawat TNI AU lainnya (sebelumnya TNI AU telah memiliki ACMI KITS buatan Cubic dan P5 buatan Cubic & DRS _Tecnologies_ untuk pesawat F-5, F-16 dan Hawk 100/200).

Selain sukses mebangun ACMI Sukhoi, pada tahun ini Ditjen Pothan Kemhan berhasil pula meluncurkan Roket R-Han 122B Tahap II yang merupakan hasil kerjasama dengan Konsorsium _Reverse Engineering_ R-Han 122B yang terdiri dari PT. Pindad (Persero) selaku _Lead Integrator_, didukung oleh anggota konsorsium yaitu PT. Dahana (Persero), PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero), dan LAPAN. Selain itu, Dtjen Pothan juga telah mendapatkan sertifikat tipe untuk berbagai program Bangtekindhan lainnya, yaitu:


_First Article_ Senjata Serbu Bawah Air 5,66 mm,


_First Article_ Mekatronik Mortir 81 mm, dan


_First Article_ _Remote Control Weapon System_ (RCWS),
Sedangkan untuk program Pembinaan Potensi Teknologi Industri Pertahanan (Binpottekindhan), Puslaik Baranahan juga telah menerbitkan _type certificate_ untuk program _Reverse Enginering Inertial Navigation System_ (INS) Rudal dan Program Penyusunan Tabel Tembak Roket R-Han 122B.

Saat ini Ditjen Pothan Kemhan tengah melaksanakan program Bangtekindhan TA. 2019 yang teridiri dari:


_First Article_ Alat Kendali Tembak Senjata FFAR Heli Serang Mi 35-P,


_First Article_ Sistem Penembakan Mortir Berbasis Komputer,


_First Article_ Senjata Otomatis Kal. 5,56 mm


_First Article_ _Data Distribution Unit_,


_First Article_ _Depth Personal Vehicle_, dan


_First Article_ _Card Module_ Radar Thomson.
Selain itu, melalui Binpottekindhan, Ditjen Pothan Kemhan juga tengah bekerjasama dengan Industri Pertahanan (BUMN dan BUMS), antara lain:


Program_ Tank Boat_ Tahap II,


Program_ Joint Production _PTTA Kelas MALE Tahun I, dan


Program_ Reverse Engineering_ Sistem Rudal C-705.
Dengan bantuan semua pihak, semoga Program Bangtekindhan dan Binpottekindhan Ditjen Pothan Kemhan mampu membina Industri Pertahanan dalam negeri, baik BUMN maupun BUMS, untuk menjadi industri yang mandiri, handal, dan berdaya saing baik di lingkup nasional maupun internasional.






Pod ACMI terpasang di Pesawat Sukhoi TS-3011






Tim IMAA Puslaik Baranahan Kemhan tengah mengecek kesiapan Pod ACMI Sukhoi sebelum pelaksanaan uji dinamis di Skadron Udara 11 Wing 5 Lanud Hasanuddin Makassar

^^^^ And we're going to reverse engineer the C-705 that's kinda a good news (even though still kinda skeptical after the failed test on KCR-60) ....
^^^^ Joint production MALE ? puna elongated version ? or wing loong / anka ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 571414
> View attachment 571415
> 
> Liquid propellant rocket engine development
> Credit to Fb page Lembaga Keris



This is what I would love to see. ToT is acting as a compliment/additional tech, but we still doing r&d for it. Rhan 122 is good result, tho I might say it takes too much time but the result can be a fundamental base for us to go higher. It would be nice if we put more budget to it. Radar, submarine and missiles should be priority. Hold other project behind and get some reality check cuz we dont have enough budget and will to pour into 7 proyek strategis. 



Cromwell said:


> View attachment 571506
> 
> Procurement of single engine trainer aircrafts & flight simulator for naval aviation service
> 
> 
> Back in 60s was the height of AURI & ALRI era at that time however at the cost of economic issues at ordinary people living and even we reached hyperinflation back then. Pres.Soekarno was ambitious however that came with a cost in return



Wooottt. I dont know whether it is more efficient to train pilot as it is now (with AU) or having their own school, course and trainer aircraft. Nevertheless I like how its going, getting trainer aircrafts means they are looking to have more planes. I hope someday they will have their own fighters and perhaps kapal induk. Tho it prolly wont happen in my lifetime


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> *https://www.kemhan.go.id/pothan/201...ipasi-dalam-latihan-angkasa-yudha-tni-au.html*
> 
> *ACMI SUKHOI, PRODUK ANAK BANGSA YANG SUKSES BERPARTISIPASI DALAM LATIHAN ANGKASA YUDHA TNI AU*
> Rabu, 24 Juli 2019
> 
> Oleh : Letkol Kal Nanto Nurhuda, S.M.
> 
> Kasi Bangraptekinfokomhan Subdit Tekinfokomhan Dit Tekindhan Ditjen Pothan Kemhan
> 
> Sesuai amanat Undang-undang RI Nomor 16 Tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan, Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) mempunyai kewajiban mendorong pengembangan kemampuan Industri Pertahanan (Indhan) melalui pengembangan sumber daya manusia, sarana teknologi, informasi teknologi, organisasi dan manajemen melalui penetapan kebijakan, regulasi dan pengawasan. Dalam pelaksanannya, Kemhan memberi tugas kepada Direktorat Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan (Ditjen Pothan) Kemhan untuk merencanakan program Pengembangan Teknologi Industri Pertahanan (Bangtekindhan). Tujuan dari pengembangan kemampuan Industri Pertahanan adalah untuk mewujudkan kemandirian dan daya saing Industri Pertahanan.
> 
> Kegiatan Program Bangtekindhan dilaksanakan sesuai dengan Peraturan Menteri Pertahanan Nomor 39 Tahun 2016 tentang Pengembangan Teknologi Industri Pertahanan, yang merupakan kegiatan pengembangan yang dilakukan industri pertahanan dalam negeri dengan didukung sumber anggaran Rupiah murni.
> 
> Penyusunan Program Bangtekindhan dilakukan dan dikoordinasikan secara terpadu oleh Kemhan melalui Ditjen Pothan Kemhan bekerjasama dengan Mabes TNI dan Angkatan. Program tersebut diarahkan kepada penguasaan teknologi guna menjamin kelangsungan penyediaan Alat Peralatan Pertahanan dan Keamanan (Alpalhankam) serta kemajuan dan kemandirian industri pertahanan.
> 
> ACMI adalah sistem instrumentasi yang mampu memonitor, menampilkan (2 dimensi maupun 3 dimensi), merekam pergerakan, dan posisi pesawat secara _real time_ yang nantinya digunakan sebagai bahan evaluasi serta mampu mensimulasikan pertempuran _air to air_ dan _air to ground_. ACMI Sukhoi ini merupakan program Bangtekindkan hasil kerjasama Ditjen Pothan Kemhan dengan PT. TRESS (Teknologi Rekatama Solusi Indonesia). Keunggulan dari ACMI ini adalah murni karya anak bangsa, terjamin kerahasiaannya, mampu mendukung latihan penerbang Sukhoi dengan tepat sasaran, _upgrade_ lebih mudah karena hasil penelitian bersama dengan Dislitbang TNI AU, sehingga mudah dalam perawatan dan _troubleshooting_.
> 
> Secara umum, spesifikasi teknis yan diterapkan pada ACMI Sukhoi ini dapat digunakan untuk semua jenis latihan pilot pesawat tempur, antara lain:
> 
> 
> Latihan terbang perorangan dan _element_,
> 
> 
> Latihan terbang satu skadron atau lebih,
> 
> 
> Latihan gabungan antar skadron,
> 
> 
> Latihan gabungan dengan negara lain, dan
> 
> 
> Latihan _composite strike_.
> Dan dari hail uji dinamis, ACMI Sukhoi ini telah melampaui spesifikasi teknis yang tertuang dalam kontrak, antara lain mampu digunakan bermanuver melebihi 6,5 G, mencapai ketinggian di atas 30.000 ft, dan suhu antara -30⁰C hingga 70⁰C.
> 
> Perhatian yang sangat luar biasa diberikan oleh Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara dan Dirjen Pothan yang telah mendukung penuh Tim Waspro dan PPHP serta Puslaik Baranahan Kemhan dalam kegiatan uji statis maupun uji dinamis yang dilaksanakan di Skadron Udara 11 Wing 5 Lanud Hasanuddin Makassar. Atas dukungan dan kerjasama semua pihak, kini ACMI Sukhoi Program Bangtekindhan Ditjen Pothan Kemhan telah mengantongi Sertifikat Tipe Produk Aeronautika Klas II Militer dan siap untuk diproduksi massal guna mendukung kegiatan TNI AU, _compatible_ dengan pesawat-pesawat TNI AU lainnya (sebelumnya TNI AU telah memiliki ACMI KITS buatan Cubic dan P5 buatan Cubic & DRS _Tecnologies_ untuk pesawat F-5, F-16 dan Hawk 100/200).
> 
> Selain sukses mebangun ACMI Sukhoi, pada tahun ini Ditjen Pothan Kemhan berhasil pula meluncurkan Roket R-Han 122B Tahap II yang merupakan hasil kerjasama dengan Konsorsium _Reverse Engineering_ R-Han 122B yang terdiri dari PT. Pindad (Persero) selaku _Lead Integrator_, didukung oleh anggota konsorsium yaitu PT. Dahana (Persero), PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero), dan LAPAN. Selain itu, Dtjen Pothan juga telah mendapatkan sertifikat tipe untuk berbagai program Bangtekindhan lainnya, yaitu:
> 
> 
> _First Article_ Senjata Serbu Bawah Air 5,66 mm,
> 
> 
> _First Article_ Mekatronik Mortir 81 mm, dan
> 
> 
> _First Article_ _Remote Control Weapon System_ (RCWS),
> Sedangkan untuk program Pembinaan Potensi Teknologi Industri Pertahanan (Binpottekindhan), Puslaik Baranahan juga telah menerbitkan _type certificate_ untuk program _Reverse Enginering Inertial Navigation System_ (INS) Rudal dan Program Penyusunan Tabel Tembak Roket R-Han 122B.
> 
> Saat ini Ditjen Pothan Kemhan tengah melaksanakan program Bangtekindhan TA. 2019 yang teridiri dari:
> 
> 
> _First Article_ Alat Kendali Tembak Senjata FFAR Heli Serang Mi 35-P,
> 
> 
> _First Article_ Sistem Penembakan Mortir Berbasis Komputer,
> 
> 
> _First Article_ Senjata Otomatis Kal. 5,56 mm
> 
> 
> _First Article_ _Data Distribution Unit_,
> 
> 
> _First Article_ _Depth Personal Vehicle_, dan
> 
> 
> _First Article_ _Card Module_ Radar Thomson.
> Selain itu, melalui Binpottekindhan, Ditjen Pothan Kemhan juga tengah bekerjasama dengan Industri Pertahanan (BUMN dan BUMS), antara lain:
> 
> 
> Program_ Tank Boat_ Tahap II,
> 
> 
> Program_ Joint Production _PTTA Kelas MALE Tahun I, dan
> 
> 
> Program_ Reverse Engineering_ Sistem Rudal C-705.
> Dengan bantuan semua pihak, semoga Program Bangtekindhan dan Binpottekindhan Ditjen Pothan Kemhan mampu membina Industri Pertahanan dalam negeri, baik BUMN maupun BUMS, untuk menjadi industri yang mandiri, handal, dan berdaya saing baik di lingkup nasional maupun internasional.
> 
> View attachment 571625
> 
> 
> Pod ACMI terpasang di Pesawat Sukhoi TS-3011
> 
> View attachment 571626
> 
> 
> Tim IMAA Puslaik Baranahan Kemhan tengah mengecek kesiapan Pod ACMI Sukhoi sebelum pelaksanaan uji dinamis di Skadron Udara 11 Wing 5 Lanud Hasanuddin Makassar
> 
> ^^^^ And we're going to reverse engineer the C-705 that's kinda a good news (even though still kinda skeptical after the failed test on KCR-60) ....
> ^^^^ Joint production MALE ? puna elongated version ? or wing loong / anka ?


Reverse engineer systems in C-705, so we are reverse engineering from something which actually gained from more or less a reverse engineered ?


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Reverse engineer systems in C-705, so we are reverse engineering from something which actually gained from more or less a reverse engineered ?


that's what i thought , it failed two times during our naval drill (first failed to launched at time , the second one failed in flight) that's why im very skeptical (i rather think we should focused on AV-TM 300 from avibras)


----------



## 182

*The First Falcon Monument *


----------



## striver44

182 said:


> *The First Falcon Monument *


Must be the airframe from the one that crashed back in 2017


----------



## gondes

*Teroris Kini Dikepung Densus dan Koopssus*




Foto: Peresmian Komando Operasi Khusus (Koopssus) TNI. (Grandyos Zafna-detikcom)

*Jakarta* - Komando Operasi Khusus (Koopssus) TNI diresmikan hari ini dan siap menangani ancaman terorisme dari dalam dan luar negeri. Teroris diharapkan semakin terkepung karena sebelumnya sudah ada Satuan Densus 88 Antiteror Polri.

Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) sebelumya menilai perlu dibentuknya Koopssus TNI, yang tertuang dalam Perpres Nomor 42 Tahun 2019 tentang susunan organisasi TNI. Hari ini, Koopssus TNI diresmikan oleh Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto di Lapangan Koopssus TNI, Mabes TNI, Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Selasa (30/7/2019). Brigjen Rochadi diangkat menjadi komandan. 

Hadi mengatakan para personel Koopssus merupakan prajurit pilihan dari tiga matra di TNI untuk menangani terorisme. Hadi menegaskan, pembentukan Koopssus ini tidak meniadakan peran pasukan khusus matra lainnya, tapi justru ingin mensinergikan tugas TNI.

"Koopssus TNI melengkapi jajaran satuan elite yang telah dimiliki TNI sebagai satuan elite. Personel Koopssus TNI yang berasal dari pasukan khusus ketiga matra merupakan prajurit pilihan mereka memiliki kualifikasi untuk melakukan berbagai jenis operasi khusus, baik di dalam maupun di luar negeri, yang menuntut kecepatan dan keberhasilan yang tinggi," ujar Hadi dalam amanatnya.

*Baca juga: *Polri Pastikan Densus dan Koopssus Tak Tumpang-Tindih Tangani Terorisme

Ditemui seusai upacara peresmian, Hadi menjelaskan keunggulan Koopssus TNI. Pasukan ingin menggunakan kecepatan penuh ketika ada ancaman terorisme dari dalam dan luar negeri.

"Ciri dari Koopssus TNI seperti yang saya sampaikan adalah kecepatan dan kemungkinan hasil persentase mendekati 100 persen. Kecepatan adalah ketika ada ancaman dari dalam maupun luar negeri, Panglima TNI langsung bisa memerintahkan untuk bergerak dengan cepat dengan tingkat keberhasilan sangat tinggi," jelasnya.

Nantinya tugas Koopssus TNI lebih banyak bergerak penangkalan terorisme. Fungsi intelijen sangat diutamakan dalam pasukan ini.

"Tugas fungsi adalah penangkal, penindak, dan pemulih. Penangkalnya di dalamnya adalah surveillance, yang isinya intelijen, 80 persen kita laksanakan adalah surveillance atau observasi jarak dekat dan 20 persen penindakan. Maka intelijen ada di fungsi penangkalan," tutur Hadi.

Sementara itu, Polri, yang memiliki Detasemen Khusus (Densus) 88 Antiteror, memastikan keberadaan Koopssus TNI tidak akan tumpang-tindih dalam penanganan terorisme.

"Tentunya untuk Densus fokus terhadap penegakan hukum. (Dengan Koopssus TNI) kaitannya dengan implementasi, koordinasi, dan sinergitas di lapangan itu dalam rangka untuk satu tujuan mungkin untuk preventive strike atau melakukan strike," kata Karo Penmas Divisi Humas Polri Brigjen Dedi Prasetyo di Mabes Polri, Jalan Trunojoyo, Kebayoran Baru, Jakarta Selatan, Selasa (30/7).

Dedi menggambarkan semisal Koopssus TNI turun dalam situasi penyanderaan skala besar dan di area publik. Dedi mengakui TNI memiliki kompetensi untuk mengatasi situasi tersebut.

"Apabila ditemukan ada kasus penyanderaan dalam skala besar dan di dalam area publik dan moda transportasi atau di kapal, pelabuhan, termasuk di kedutaan besar Indonesia di negara sahabat. Itu dari rekan TNI yang memiliki kualifikasi dan kompetensi di bidang penindakan," jelas Dedi.

*Baca juga: *Panglima Beberkan Keunggulan Koopsus TNI yang Siap Tangani Terorisme

Tak hanya ke depan, Dedi juga akan memberi contoh sinergi TNI-Polri yang sudah terjalin sebelumnya, antara lain perburuan kelompok teroris Mujahidin Indonesia Timur (MIT) di Poso, Sulawesi Tengah; penyanderaan WNI oleh kelompok Abu Sayyaf di Filipina Selatan; dan pengejaran terhadap kelompok kriminal bersenjata (KKB) d Papua.

"Contohnya operasi penangkapan kelompok Ali Kalora di Poso. Kemudian penangkapan lainnya kita koordinasi, juga sama seperti penyanderaan yang dilakukan kelompok Abu Sayyaf di perbatasan Filipina ada pelibatan TNI. Kerja sama sudah berjalan. Kita koordinasi, bukan hanya back up setiap ada potensi ancaman terorisme baik di dalam negeri maupun di negara lain, baik penyanderaan WNI di luar. Kalau di Indonesia, penangkapan anggota Ali Kalora dan Papua," terang Dedi. 
*(idh/rvk)*

https://news.detik.com/berita/d-464...g-densus-dan-koopssus?tag_from=wp_nhl_judul_4


----------



## 182

striver44 said:


> Must be the airframe from the one that crashed back in 2017



yes from c model, ts-1643...
pay attention to the tail arts, it's probably the firstime too 







































Strike..!




Siak AWR...turn ON for sound blast!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

https://lancerdefense.com/2019/07/2...na-gelar-latihan-perang-di-tarakan/#more-8580

@Cromwell 

What is this say politically? I know Phillipine and Indonesia had settled their border dispute. With Malaysia last time I know it only need approval from thier house representative (regarding border dispute). With all border dispute aside does this mean these 3 countries trying to balance the regional power that has been shifted by the presence of China in SCS?


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> https://lancerdefense.com/2019/07/2...na-gelar-latihan-perang-di-tarakan/#more-8580
> 
> @Cromwell
> 
> What is this say politically? I know Phillipine and Indonesia had settled their border dispute. With Malaysia last time I know it only need approval from thier house representative (regarding border dispute). With all border dispute aside does this mean these 3 countries trying to balance the regional power that has been shifted by the presence of China in SCS?


Maphilindo exercise is routine between 3 countries considering Sulu Sea ( 3 countries common border ) is dangerous waters with kidnapping, piracy, smuggling and Mindanao separatists & ISIS related organisations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Old documentations of AURI
















Credit to Fb page Lembaga Keris

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

*Menhan Ryamizard-Kongres AS bahas peningkatan kerja sama pertahanan*
Rabu, 31 Juli 2019 15:22 WIB


Pewarta: Syaiful Hakim

_




Menteri Pertahanan RI, Ryamizard Ryacudu (tengah kiri) dan delegasi Kongres Amerika Serikat sedang melakukan pertemuan yang membahas peningkatan kerja sama di bidang pertahanan, di Kantor Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta, Rabu (31/7/2019). (Biro Humas Kemhan)
Kami sangat mengapresiasi dukungan AS dalam mengatasi ancaman terorisme kerja sama intelijen dan pertukaran informasi negara-negara ASEAN melalui kerja sama Our Eyes Initiative

Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Ryamizard Ryacudu menerima kunjungan Delegasi Kongres Amerika Serikat House Democracy Partnership (HDP), di kantor Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta, Rabu, yang membahas peningkatan kerja sama di bidang pertahanan.

Delegasi HDP itu dipimpin oleh Anggota Kongres Senior Amerika Serikat, David Price.

Siaran pers dari Biro Humas Kemhan, menyebutkan, beberapa hal yang dibicarakan dalam pertemuan itu diantaranya terkait upaya peningkatan kerja sama pertahanan dan juga kerja sama antara Angkatan Bersenjata kedua negara yang telah terjalin erat selama ini.

Menhan Ryamizard mengatakan, kerja sama pertahanan antara Indonesia dan Amerika Serikat telah berada pada level yang strategis, mengingat semakin tingginya kesamaan dan cara pandang di dalam upaya untuk mewujudkan kepentingan nasional kedua negara di tengah kompleksitas dinamika lingkungan strategis di kawasan yang semakin berkembang.

Beberapa kesamaan cara pandang tersebut diantaranya adalah kesamaan dalam menilai dan mengantisipasi beberapa isu strategis yang berpotensi menjadi ancaman pertahanan dan keamanan bersama di kawasan.

Ia menyebutkan Indonesia mengapresiasi atas dukungan Amerika Serikat dan membantu sepenuhnya inisiatif Indonesia di dalam mengatasi potensi ancaman terorisme dan radikalisme melalui pendekatan kerja sama trilateral Indonesia, Malaysia dan Filipina, serta kerja sama intelijen dan pertukaran informasi negara-negara ASEAN melalui kerja sama Our Eyes Initiative dan upaya-upaya lainnya guna terciptanya stabilitas keamanan di kawasan.

"Kami sangat mengapresiasi dukungan AS dalam mengatasi ancaman terorisme kerja sama intelijen dan pertukaran informasi negara-negara ASEAN melalui kerja sama Our Eyes Initiative," kata mantan Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Darat (KSAD) ini.

Beberapa kerangka kesepakatan kerja sama yang berhasil dicapai Indonesia dan Amerika Serikat di bidang pertahanan diantaranya mengenai peningkatan saling kunjung pejabat tinggi Angkatan Bersenjata, *penambahan Siswa TNI untuk mengikuti pendidikan di Amerika Serikat, kerja sama pertukaran informasi strategis, pendidikan intelijen, penyelenggaraan pendidikan dan latihan bagi pasukan Ranger dan Pasukan Khusus Indonesia.*

Selain itu, adanya kemajuan kerja sama dalam bidang industri pertahanan dengan telah *ditandatanganinya MoU kerja sama antara Boeing Amerika Serikat dengan PT Dirgantara Indonesia yang berisi kerja sama pengembangan teknologi, manufaktur, perawatan, dukungan pelatihan dan sertifikasi serta peningkatan kemampuan industri penerbangan untuk memenuhi kebutuhan TNI AU.*

Sementara itu, Ketua Delegasi Kongres Amerika Serikat David Price menyampaikan bahwa kunjungan Delegasi Parlemen Amerika Serikat ke Indonesia ini sebagai bagian dari perayaan 70 tahun hubungan bilateral antara Indonesia dan Amerika Serikat.

Terkait kerja sama pertahanan, Kongres Amerika Serikat mengapresiasi atas terus meningkatnya kerja sama yang telah dilakukan kedua negara.

"Kami bangga sekali dengan kerja sama yang sudah kita lakukan, saya catat disini sudah ada 230 kerja sama tahunan yang sudah dilakukan kedua negara," tuturnya.

Kongres Amerika Serikat juga akan terus mendukung upaya-upaya yang dilakukan Kemhan RI dan Dephan AS serta Angkatan Bersenjata kedua negara seperti dalam hal peningkatan kerja sama latihan bersama dan peningkatan profesionalisme Angkatan Bersenjata kedua negara, pelatihan pasukan pemelihara perdamaian dan juga kerja sama penanggulangan bencana alam.

Turut mendampingi Menhan dalam kesempatan tersebut, Sekjen Kemhan Laksdya TNI Agus Setiadji dan beberapa pejabat Eselon I dan II Kemhan. Sementara itu, Delegasi dari Kongres AS yang turut dalam kunjungan antara lain Congressman Vern Buchanan, Congressman Susan Davis, Congressman Gerry Connolly, Congressman Neal Dunn, Congressman John Rutherford dan Congressman David Cicilline. Turut pula mendampingi Dubes AS untuk Indonesia, Joseph R Donovan.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.anta...es-as-bahas-peningkatan-kerja-sama-pertahanan

Indonesia and US relationship progress on defence.

_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Old documentations of AURI
> View attachment 571725
> View attachment 571726
> View attachment 571727
> View attachment 571728
> View attachment 571729
> 
> Credit to Fb page Lembaga Keris



Sometimes it is getting old and annoying when some pinoy said they got ultimate Armed forces among Asian countries in the past, well they dont see this kind of forces threaten their country in the past

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> Sometimes it is getting old and annoying when some pinoy said they got ultimate Armed forces among Asian countries in the past, well they dont see this kind of forces threaten their country in the past


The same Pinoys who claimed PH Military *was *the strongest ASEAN military *in the past*, are probably also the same persons who would happily *claim *that Philippines *was *the second most developed Asian countries after Japan in the past, and claim that Manila *was *the most beautiful Asian capital city and so on.

At least they are not THAT delusional like the other neighbor, and less likely to confront Indonesia in their claims, but there's no denying that even their claim of the supposedly "lost" (the truth is, it never exist in the first place) titles is kinda annoying, that somehow Philippines *was *the "best" in everything, before ....."_insert a scapegoat here, anything except their own self_"...happened. Well, glad that they are a cooperative neighbor of Indonesia, and that we also didn't have much dispute with them, but judging of how "_katak dalam tempurung_" they can be, we need to have a high tolerance towards bullshits when interacting with them.


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> Sometimes it is getting old and annoying when some pinoy said they got ultimate Armed forces among Asian countries in the past, well they dont see this kind of forces threaten their country in the past


The most frequent foreigners i interact both in my profession & as defence enthusiast is Philippines. It's not the 1st time i've heard the same myth of 60s Philippines military forces and frequently i counter them with existence of something most visible and threatening which ever existed once in Southeast Asia country, 12 Whiskey Class submarines which were uncomparable in 60s, Sverdlov Class light cruiser ( though IMO, in dawn of missile era the cruiser was late by 20 years of existence ) and Tu-16 strategic bombers with long range Kernell anti-ship missiles. Now it seems the myth is fading away knowing south of them, there was force far greater than they could ever have back then.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> The same Pinoys who claimed PH Military *was *the strongest ASEAN military *in the past*, are probably also the same persons who would happily *claim *that Philippines *was *the second most developed Asian countries after Japan in the past, and claim that Manila *was *the most beautiful Asian capital city and so on.
> 
> At least they are not THAT delusional like the other neighbor, and less likely to confront Indonesia in their claims, but there's no denying that even their claim of the supposedly "lost" (the truth is, it never exist in the first place) titles is kinda annoying, that somehow Philippines *was *the "best" in everything, before ....."_insert a scapegoat here, anything except their own self_"...happened. Well, glad that they are a cooperative neighbor of Indonesia, and that we also didn't have much dispute with them, but judging of how "_katak dalam tempurung_" they can be, we need to have a high tolerance towards bullshits when interacting with them.



Looking at their tendency, they are quite adventurous and got knack to bully someones weaker than them, but god bless us as they are quite fractured and not doing so well in many areas including defense sector. 

Vietnamese on other hands focused purely on economy (industry especially heavy industry and auto) , education and defense matter. They are bona fide trouble maker in the region aside from their big bully brother from the North.



Cromwell said:


> The most frequent foreigners i interact both in my profession & as defence enthusiast is Philippines. It's not the 1st time i've heard the same myth of 60s Philippines military forces and frequently i counter them with existence of something most visible and threatening which ever existed once in Southeast Asia country, 12 Whiskey Class submarines which were uncomparable in 60s, Sverdlov Class light cruiser ( though IMO, in dawn of missile era the cruiser was late by 20 years of existence ) and Tu-16 strategic bombers with long range Kernell anti-ship missiles. Now it seems the myth is fading away knowing south of them, there was force far greater than they could ever have back then.



Instead of Sverdlovv class cruiser, the most potent Surface fleets we had is combination of 8 ships Skory class destroyer and 8 Riga class frigate, along with Two units Almirante class and two unit Albatros class corvettes. This combined with squadrons of Komar class missile boats and numerous Motor Torps Boats, became the most lethal surface forces even among big boys in the region. Not even Indian Navy can content with that kind of forces.


----------



## HellFireIndo

I'm curious of how the today's equivalent of our peak strength in the 1960s will look like? such as how many Ivers, PKRs, Nagapasa, F-16, IFX etc..etc...?


----------



## katarabhumi

*US, Indonesian forces hunt for cybersecurity threats*
_By Army Staff Sgt. Katie Gray, 117th Mobile Public Affairs Detachment / Published July 30, 2019 _






Tentara Nasional Indonesia Army Col. Achmad Budi Handoyo and Lt. Col. Frances T. Shen, Hawaii Air National Guard, Senior State Partnership Program cyber lead, have a discussion prior to opening remarks of the 2019 Information System and Technology Exchange, July 22, 2019, in Jakarta, Indonesia. This year’s third annual ISTX falls under the Hawaii National Guard’s State Partnership Program and aims to share best practices, assist in cybersecurity doctrine development and enhance the cybersecurity capabilities to effectively defend and protect critical cyber information infrastructure from malicious virus and cyber intrusion. (U.S. Army photo by Staff Sgt. Katie Gray)
*
JAKARTA, Indonesia (AFNS) --*
Service members from the U.S. Army, Air Force, Navy and Indonesian military finished the third annual Information System and Technology Exchange, or ISTX, during a closing ceremony in Jakarta, July 26.

The exchange falls under the Hawaii National Guard's State Partnership Program and is one of approximately 22 annual exercises between Hawaii and Indonesia. The ISTX is one of the newest initiatives and aims to "share best practices, assist in cybersecurity doctrine development and enhance the cybersecurity capabilities to effectively defend and protect critical cyber information infrastructure from malicious virus and cyber intrusions," said Army Capt. Marco Hartanto, the Hawaii State Partnership Program director.

This year, the exercise moved from theory to tactical and foundation-based and the key theme became cyber forensics, or threat hunting.

In this way the ISTX has two benefits. First, it provides experience and training to an increasingly global world with global problems.

"Cybersecurity has become really important for both governments, for the military and as a whole for society," said Staff Sgt. Marc Masuno, Hawaii Air National Guardsman and ISTX subject matter expert. "ISTX was created in order to further (the U.S. and Indonesia's) capabilities in terms of cybersecurity and information technology, and so this was created as a mechanism to collaborate and to share expertise and knowledge with both nations."

Secondly, as nations react to cybersecurity issues such as malware and ransomware, the collaboration meets the goals of a tentative National Guard Bureau future vision. Instead of just state-to-country, the SPP would become multi-state-multi-country, Capt. Hartanto said.

This year's ISTX leveraged interstate and joint service support with the involvement of Missouri Air National Guard members and RockNSM, an open-source cybersecurity platform developed by the Missouri National Guard.

"RockNSM is a project put together by the Missouri Cyber Team initially and it's now supported through the community," said Tech. Sgt. Krik Koelzer, Missouri Air National Guard member.

The ISTX team used the platform because of its ease-of-use and versatility. The platform helps bridge the gap between public and private critical infrastructure partners.

"It's very encouraging and inspiring to see them building their capability and also being so willing to share their information and ask questions. It brings me a lot of joy and hope in regards to the cybersecurity landscape overall worldwide," Masuno said. "Cybersecurity is a shared responsibility and the more that we are all able to build our defenses, the better protected the overall global landscape would be."

https://www.af.mil/News/Article-Dis...nesian-forces-hunt-for-cybersecurity-threats/

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Raduga said:


> that's what i thought , it failed two times during our naval drill (first failed to launched at time , the second one failed in flight) that's why im very skeptical (i rather think we should focused on AV-TM 300 from avibras)


Not total reverse engineering just to make it more palatable to TNI AL taste & doctrine.


----------



## Cromwell

O


Marine Rouge said:


> Looking at their tendency, they are quite adventurous and got knack to bully someones weaker than them, but god bless us as they are quite fractured and not doing so well in many areas including defense sector.
> 
> Vietnamese on other hands focused purely on economy (industry especially heavy industry and auto) , education and defense matter. They are bona fide trouble maker in the region aside from their big bully brother from the North.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of Sverdlovv class cruiser, the most potent Surface fleets we had is combination of 8 ships Skory class destroyer and 8 Riga class frigate, along with Two units Almirante class and two unit Albatros class corvettes. This combined with squadrons of Komar class missile boats and numerous Motor Torps Boats, became the most lethal surface forces even among big boys in the region. Not even Indian Navy can content with that kind of forces.



Philippines situation is much pretty dire that it will worship anyone defending them against China even in case that situation puts them at disadvantage situation. West Philippines Sea though legally is EEZ of Philippines has today become an " open book " everyone can " read " like China freely constructs man made structures they want in Spratly islands & occasionally in Scarborough shoals while PN & PCG do minimal duty to patrol and exercise legal authority ( they couldn't even guarantee security of their fishermen during June 2019 Recto Bank collision incident ) and even now China has eyed Benham Rise ( Pacific part of Philippines EEZ ); Vietnam well this one is pretty much cunning, they've been stealing anything they want inside WPS under flag of " compatriot of Philippines " in SCS while actually their fishermen are roaming everywhere; Taiwan fishermen equally does much trouble back in 2017 even won legal lawsuit over firing incident in WPS. Philippines is today a fucked up situation, with EJK ( extra judicial killing ) policy making stains of Philippines name in The West, arrests of political oppositions without clear charges like Senator De Lima & Rappler journalist Maria Ressa, and poor reconstruction of war torn Marawi. Believe me, let's check on for example Maxdefense fb page where if there's an article of US or Japan gives them simple donations like rifle, uniforms, etc they'll constantly say " Mabuhay US " or how they worship Trump and disillusion themself between what is Philippines interests or US interests. They pretty much worship any foreign entities which provide them security and comfort whereas Indonesia creates and builds our own security & comfort. It's not that i againts US, in fact i'm one of Western leaning & pro US people however not necessarily worship them & defending interests which contradict our own

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> I'm curious of how the today's equivalent of our peak strength in the 1960s will look like? such as how many Ivers, PKRs, Nagapasa, F-16, IFX etc..etc...?




I would take Ticonderoga as equivalent of Sverdlovv class, meanwhile FREEM or Horizonte class as equivalent of Skoryy class, Formidable class as equivalent of Riga class, Scorpene class as equivalent of Whiskey class. 

Oh forgot it, we got Tu 16 which should be brand new USSR heavy bomber, i would take Tu 160 white swan as their current equivalent. For beagle fleet i would take either F 15X or Rafale naval version as they are quite new at that time. And for mig 21, i will take either Typhoon or F16V as current contemporary. 

Thats kinda overkill at current time, but one thing as a note we spend around 60- 75 percentage of at that time budget for military spending (from 1959-1965) and if we take current budget it would be crazy way to spent your budget


----------



## NEKONEKO

We had that much fire power because we have reasons, and now in the 21st century if you want Indonesia to wake from it's slumber and flex it's muscle Indonesia need reasons and that would be from external.
North/south/west


----------



## Cromwell

And i've learned a proverb that we will never have the time to study from our own mistakes however best to study from others mistake. To add, we can learn from Philippines, despite MDT existence and previous efforts by former Pres.Aquino ( 2010 - 2016 ) efforts to push up Horizon & sending judicial team including famous Justice Carpio to win over Hague ruling in 2016 on UNCLOS decision of South China Sea, let's see the fact that Philippines caught unprepared againts substantial external threats and no substantial military forces to form backbone of strong foreign policies. Philippines Army has been decades made into COIN oriented forces, not a force againts external threats moreover Super Power like China yet a force to counter insurgency like Mindanaoan separatists, Maoist communists, Maute and Abu Sayyaf meanwhile PN is plaqued with WW2 era warships and no missiles outside recently Spike ER in MPACs they have ( however this is basically ATGM with 8km range placed in patrol boats, even latest Oto Melara gun 76mm has triple fire range which will sink them before they can get to approach to fire the missiles effectively ), also PAF has been decades having no " fighters " in service untill Pres Aquino decision to get 12 FA-50. They're caught unprepared with something like South China Sea dispute with super power like China at their gates. They're unfortunate indeed however we can learn from them by " Not " becoming like them.


----------



## Nike

jek_sperrow said:


> We had that much fire power because we have reasons, and now in the 21st century if you want Indonesia to wake from it's slumber and flex it's muscle Indonesia need reasons and that would be from external.
> North/south/west



We just need reason, and our people until today can still be easily agitated by the things they hated the most.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

HellFireIndo said:


> I'm curious of how the today's equivalent of our peak strength in the 1960s will look like? such as how many Ivers, PKRs, Nagapasa, F-16, IFX etc..etc...?





Marine Rouge said:


> I would take Ticonderoga as equivalent of Sverdlovv class, meanwhile FREEM or Horizonte class as equivalent of Skoryy class, Formidable class as equivalent of Riga class, Scorpene class as equivalent of Whiskey class.
> 
> Oh forgot it, we got Tu 16 which should be brand new USSR heavy bomber, i would take Tu 160 white swan as their current equivalent. For beagle fleet i would take either F 15X or Rafale naval version as they are quite new at that time. And for mig 21, i will take either Typhoon or F16V as current contemporary.
> 
> Thats kinda overkill at current time, but one thing as a note we spend around 60- 75 percentage of at that time budget for military spending (from 1959-1965) and if we take current budget it would be crazy way to spent your budget



I like your comment sist, however i prefer if we have :

28 fully armed iver class ships
14 multi mission ships like absalon class
51 corvettes hull base on 80 m opv terafulk design
24 opv base on 80 m opv terafulk design
18 kcr 60
12 changbogo subs
6 midget subs
150 apaches
24 poseidons
24 cn235 gunship aircrafts
128 vipers
24 f35b
96 f35 a/c
48 f15x
144 ground base mica launchers
72 nasams launchers
24 pac / thaad launchers

If we have these muscles it will be very much better than our 1960s peak. 
(kalo berkhayal jangan tanggung2, hihihi)


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Tank Damkar Asal Rusia Mampu Atasi Karhutla di Indonesia*





JAKARTA - Tank pemadam kebakaran buatan Muromteplovoz asal Rusia, MT-LBu-GPM-10 dianggap mampu mengatasi kebakaran hutan dan lahan yang sering terjadi di wilayah Indonesia.

"Tank ini di desain khusus untuk kebakaran hutan dan bisa melewati dengan kondisi hutan di Indonesia yang lebih banyak lahan gambut," kata Direktur PT Sena Sanjaya Makmur Sejahtera, Sena Sanjaya Tanata Kusuma saat uji coba kendaraan lapis baja itu di Kawasan Berikat Nusantara (KBN) Cakung, Jakarta, Rabu (24/7/2019).

Dalam uji coba itu, tim dari PT Sena Sanjaya Makmur Sejahtera yang dibantu oleh PT Pindad dan Muromteplovoz mengetes ketahanan kendaraan tempur lapis baja itu dalam kobaran api yang sangat besar. Meski memakan waktu sekitar 30 menit, namun secara garis besar kobaran api mampu dipadamkan secara baik.

Inovasi terbaru ini merupakan hasil kolaborasi PT Sena Sanjaya Makmur Sejahtera dengan dua mitra strategisnya, yakni *PT Pindad untuk produksi di Indonesia, dan Muromteplovoz sebagai pabrikan dari Rusia yang akan transfer teknologinya.*

"Rencananya nanti kita produksi bersama dengan PT Pindad. Kita produksi di Indonesia dengan tranfer teknologi (ToT) dengan tujuan membangun industri pertahanan di dalam negeri," kata dia.

Tank Damkar diklaim mampu menerobos hingga ke titik pusat kebakaran, seperti di lahan gambut atau hutan. Tank Damkar ini juga mampu menyuntik air ke dalam tanah yang kering untuk membantu memadamkan api.

Sena Sanjaya menjelaskan, pihaknya berinisiatif memberikan solusi kepada pemerintah soal kebakaran hutan dengan menghadirkan tank campur tangan teknologi Rusia tersebut. Solusi ini diharapkan bisa menekan angka kebakaran hutan di tanah air.

"Kami siap membantu pemerintah dalam mengatasi kebakaran hutan dan kita akan ditindaklanjuti dengan Badan Nasional Penanggulangan Bencana (BNPB) dan Kementerian Lingkungan Hidup dan Kehutanan (KLHK)," kata dia.

Tank Damkar ini memiliki kemampuan amphibioius atau mengapung di atas air. Tank ini dirancang hingga bisa beroperasi di titik kebakaran yang dahsyat.

Dengan kekuatan penyemprotan hingga 50 Meter lebih. Selain itu, tank ini juga mempunyai kapasitas muat hingga bisa mencapai 13 orang dengan navigator 3 orang dan tempat evakuasi korban bisa 8 sampai 10 orang.

Dalam tank Damkar itu juga terdapat Tanki air yang mampu menampung 4.000 liter air, termasuk pompa untuk menyedot air dari berbagai sumber air. Badan tank yang terbuat dari baja juga memungkinkan mampu menerjang kobaran api dan melindungi awak yang berada di dalamnya.

"Tadi kan, kami lihat tank ini masuk ke dalam kobaran api dan tank ini kan terbuat dari besi, itu gimana caranya supaya awak yang di dalam tank itu tidak merasa panas atau istilahnya menjadi oven di dalam tank itu," kata dia.

Terlebih, di dalam tank dilengkapi oleh kipas dan juga dengan penyedot udara, sehingga tidak terasa panas bagi awaknya.

"Di dalam tank juga dilengkapi Sprinkle di bagian kanan dan kiri. Sprinkle ini memancarkan air dari kanan maupun kiri untuk melindungi tank tersebut dari kobaran api," kata teknisi tank, Hufron Muhammad.

Untuk pelatihan bagi awak tank pemadam, juga disediakan simulator tank sehingga bisa menghemat biaya pelatihan tanpa mengurangi kualitas hasil latihan.

https://jatim.sindonews.com/read/12...-mampu-atasi-karhutla-di-indonesia-1563970079

I think that water bomb will be more efficient.




https://www.flightglobal.com/news/a...ir-wins-launch-order-for-cl-515-water-459112/



Mr. Woof Woof said:


> I like your comment sist, however i prefer if we have :
> 
> 28 fully armed iver class ships
> 14 multi mission ships like absalon class
> 51 corvettes hull base on 80 m opv terafulk design
> 24 opv base on 80 m opv terafulk design
> 18 kcr 60
> 12 changbogo subs
> 6 midget subs
> 150 apaches
> 24 poseidons
> 24 cn235 gunship aircrafts
> 128 vipers
> 24 f35b
> 96 f35 a/c
> 48 f15x
> 144 ground base mica launchers
> 72 nasams launchers
> 24 pac / thaad launchers
> 
> If we have these muscles it will be very much better than our 1960s peak.
> (kalo berkhayal jangan tanggung2, hihihi)


You are high

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> I like your comment sist, however i prefer if we have :
> 
> 28 fully armed iver class ships
> 14 multi mission ships like absalon class
> 51 corvettes hull base on 80 m opv terafulk design
> 24 opv base on 80 m opv terafulk design
> 18 kcr 60
> 12 changbogo subs
> 6 midget subs
> 150 apaches
> 24 poseidons
> 24 cn235 gunship aircrafts
> 128 vipers
> 24 f35b
> 96 f35 a/c
> 48 f15x
> 144 ground base mica launchers
> 72 nasams launchers
> 24 pac / thaad launchers
> 
> If we have these muscles it will be very much better than our 1960s peak.
> (kalo berkhayal jangan tanggung2, hihihi)


I have a day wet dream..


----------



## Kailash Kumar

Indonesian army creates new elite unit with counter-terrorist role

31 JULY 2019

On Tuesday, 30 July, the Indonesian army officially created an elite unit focused on fighting violent extremism, almost a year after the armed forces campaigned for an expanded security role, despite opposition from activists who warned this could lead to human rights abuses, Rina Chadijah reports on Eurasia Review.





Indonesian military chief Air Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto (left) and Brig. Gen. Rochadi clasp hands during the launch ceremony of the Special Operations Command (Koopsus) in East Jakarta, July 30, 2019

The new Special Operations Command (Koopsus) consists of 500 highly trained personnel drawn from the army, navy and air force, military (TNI) chief Air Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto said during a ceremony launching the unit. Revisions to Indonesia’s anti-terror laws, which were passed in 2018, allowed the military to be formally involved in counter-terrorism operations. Until now, the Indonesian national police’s elite wing, Detachment 88 (Densus 88), had been the country’s lead security unit in pursuing terrorists.

Brig. Gen. Rochadi, who previously served as director of the military’s Strategic Intelligence Agency, was appointed on Tuesday as the new unit’s commander. Earlier this month, President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo signed a presidential decree clarifying the military’s expanded role in counter-terrorism. The decree stipulates that Koopsus will coordinate with the national police in carrying out its mission. About 400 Koopsus personnel will carry out preventive measures, including surveillance and intelligence, while the remaining 100 members will be tasked with combating terrorist acts, Hadi said.

The speaker of the House of Representatives, Bambang Soesatyo, said he hoped that the formation of Koopsus would also strengthen the monitoring of cyberspace.

https://www.armyrecognition.com/jul...w_elite_unit_with_counter-terrorist_role.html


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 571769
> View attachment 571770


2030 onward is where we start to have more spare budget for things like R&D and Military. I don't get it when people are turned down by the current state of the TNI, like it was a curse or something. I see that kind of thinking of nothing more than a sign of ignorance and short-sightedness, that someone actually think our enormous potential with a very apparent and steady growth in economy and capability, is simply regarded as "_weak_" and "_tak bersahaja_" and they never thought of otherwise. Fucking dead wrong.

And yet, there's a particular faction within the country that pushed the narrative with such exact kind of thinking, worse than that they don't even see the context of the current situation and simply says "_we don't don't have weapon x made by country y with the quantity of z therefore we are weak_", shit so damn foolish. It's pretty damn frustrating that there are people who 1. Overhyped a shit who never went to a real war 2. Made argument by simply saying "_country x attacked, nevermind country y could just call US/China/Britain/Klingon/Darth Vader/Mecha Hitler etc....therefore x weak_" 3. Doesn't even think on his own and just follow whatever people said on the internet as long as it is written in English and is an "_unpopular opinion_" 4. Fanboys who insulted Indonesia for not buying weapon from country R.

There's no reason that Indonesia would stop developing and not reach it's ideal posture of hard power and soft power in the near future, what matters here is a long-term thinking of perhaps 10 years, 20 years, or even 30 years from now on, having a clear goal and ambition is the key of how great nations in history achieved their golden age.


----------



## Cromwell

HellFireIndo said:


> 2030 onward is where we start to have more spare budget for things like R&D and Military. I don't get it when people are turned down by the current state of the TNI, like it was a curse or something. I see that kind of thinking of nothing more than a sign of ignorance and short-sightedness, that someone actually think our enormous potential with a very apparent and steady growth in economy and capability, is simply regarded as "_weak_" and "_tak bersahaja_" and they never thought of otherwise. Fucking dead wrong.
> 
> And yet, there's a particular faction within the country that pushed the narrative with such exact kind of thinking, worse than that they don't even see the context of the current situation and simply says "_we don't don't have weapon x made by country y with the quantity of z therefore we are weak_", shit so damn foolish. It's pretty damn frustrating that there are people who 1. Overhyped a shit who never went to a real war 2. Made argument by simply saying "_country x attacked, nevermind country y could just call US/China/Britain/Klingon/Darth Vader/Mecha Hitler etc....therefore x weak_" 3. Doesn't even think on his own and just follow whatever people said on the internet as long as it is written in English and is an "_unpopular opinion_" 4. Fanboys who insulted Indonesia for not buying weapon from country R.
> 
> There's no reason that Indonesia would stop developing and not reach it's ideal posture of hard power and soft power in the near future, what matters here is a long-term thinking of perhaps 10 years, 20 years, or even 30 years from now on, having a clear goal and ambition is the key of how great nations in history achieved their golden age.


Well i think you figure it out that we live in colourfull society with various wishes ( some reasonable & mature enough others based on fallacy & fanboysm even lead to unrealistic wish ). Our problems which persist that people demand something based on what they " want " not what we actually " need " especially " need in appropriate timing or size " which is why you see things that trouble you like types of opinions netizens express also Indonesian society has such demanding on something " grand ", i put my words carefully but somehow our society sees this MEF III is less " grand " than previous ones which then leads to some disatisfaction among netizens.

Material subjects on aerial refuelling between TNI AU & RAAF







Credit to Fb page Lembaga Keris.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Well i think you figure it out that we live in colourfull society with various wishes ( some reasonable & mature enough others based on fallacy & fanboysm even lead to unrealistic wish ). Our problems which persist that people demand something based on what they " want " not what we actually " need " especially " need in appropriate timing or size " which is why you see things that trouble you like types of opinions netizens express also Indonesian society has such demanding on something " grand ", i put my words carefully but somehow our society sees this MEF III is less " grand " than previous ones which then leads to some disatisfaction among netizens.
> 
> Material subjects on aerial refuelling between TNI AU & RAAF
> View attachment 571781
> View attachment 571782
> 
> Credit to Fb page Lembaga Keris.



Dont know with other, but i contend with Indonesia as a very large and industrialized country who got their basic needs fulfilled, rather than Saudi or pre 65 Indonesia style of buying arms.

Just look at our industrial capacity still fallshort of old player like Japan, Germany and England. We dont have capability to build even turbin engines for ships and dont have capability to produce and designing IC to run simple program. But hey those rather old two technology is very vital to nurture our Indhan, as they were widely used for many military application. Dont know why Sokor can do that in last 3 decades, but we are not and kinda stuck in this stage? If we can do what South Korean do in 1980's to nurture their basic heavy and electronic industry we can move further from the current stage. To build infrastructure like roads, electricity and railway first i think thats the most important thing for our defense needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

HellFireIndo said:


> 2030 onward is where we start to have more spare budget for things like R&D and Military. I don't get it when people are turned down by the current state of the TNI, like it was a curse or something. I see that kind of thinking of nothing more than a sign of ignorance and short-sightedness, that someone actually think our enormous potential with a very apparent and steady growth in economy and capability, is simply regarded as "_weak_" and "_tak bersahaja_" and they never thought of otherwise. Fucking dead wrong.
> 
> And yet, there's a particular faction within the country that pushed the narrative with such exact kind of thinking, worse than that they don't even see the context of the current situation and simply says "_we don't don't have weapon x made by country y with the quantity of z therefore we are weak_", shit so damn foolish. It's pretty damn frustrating that there are people who 1. Overhyped a shit who never went to a real war 2. Made argument by simply saying "_country x attacked, nevermind country y could just call US/China/Britain/Klingon/Darth Vader/Mecha Hitler etc....therefore x weak_" 3. Doesn't even think on his own and just follow whatever people said on the internet as long as it is written in English and is an "_unpopular opinion_" 4. Fanboys who insulted Indonesia for not buying weapon from country R.
> 
> There's no reason that Indonesia would stop developing and not reach it's ideal posture of hard power and soft power in the near future, what matters here is a long-term thinking of perhaps 10 years, 20 years, or even 30 years from now on, having a clear goal and ambition is the key of how great nations in history achieved their golden age.


According to our Ibu Sri Mulyani, our budget for R&D is already reaching IDR 35,7 trillion or equal to USD 2,5 billion.

Our target for ideal posture will be on 2039 or latest 2044 to give a glory to our golden age nation on 2045.



Cromwell said:


> Well i think you figure it out that we live in colourfull society with various wishes ( some reasonable & mature enough others based on fallacy & fanboysm even lead to unrealistic wish ). Our problems which persist that people demand something based on what they " want " not what we actually " need " especially " need in appropriate timing or size " which is why you see things that trouble you like types of opinions netizens express also Indonesian society has such demanding on something " grand ", i put my words carefully but somehow our society sees this MEF III is less " grand " than previous ones which then leads to some disatisfaction among netizens.



Our activities in the past 4 years are building hundreds of ship hull platforms for some departments (fishery, transportation, coast guard, navy, SAR body, police, customs, etc.)


----------



## Indos

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> According to our Ibu Sri Mulyani, our budget for R&D is already reaching IDR 35,7 trillion or equal to USD 2,5 billion.
> 
> Our target for ideal posture will be on 2039 or latest 2044 to give a glory to our golden age nation on 2045.



Jokowi said Indonesia R&D budget is 26 trillion rupiah, by saying the name Indonesia and not government R&D, it means the figure also comes from private sector. The government also should explain where the research budget goes to. On the other hand, LIPI only get 1,1 trillion Rupiah, BPPT only get around 1,4 trillion, and Lapan only get around 800 billion Rupiah. Government also get difficulty to pay KFX R&D commitment. 

https://kumparan.com/@kumparantech/...iun-dan-akan-dikembangkan-1550303246439033358

More on our research budget

"Terus 2017 nya kita survei, 0,25% terhadap GDP. Besaran anggarannya Rp 30,8 triliun. Itu termasuk swasta dan itu gross (untuk rapat dan perjalanan dll). Tapi kalau untuk penelitian betul, anggaran berdasarkan survei di litbang kita itu hanya Rp 10,9 triliun. Sedikit memang," ungkapnya.

https://finance.detik.com/berita-ek...ukalapak-berapa-sih-sebenarnya-anggaran-rd-ri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Indos said:


> Jokowi said Indonesia R&D budget is 26 trillion rupiah, by saying the name Indonesia and not government R&D, it means the figure also comes from private sector.



Do we know what is the split between govt and private RnD?


----------



## Indos

Nilgiri said:


> Do we know what is the split between govt and private RnD?



According to Sri Mulyani (Finance Minister) government spend 35 trillion rupiah for R & D and it is 66 % of total R&D spending in Indonesia. Private sector according to her spend 10 % of Indonesia R&D. 

https://finance.detik.com/berita-ek...t-ri-rp-35-t-sri-mulyani-diecer-ecer-ke-45-kl

But unfortunately LIPI, BPPT (Indonesian reseach agency) and LAPAN (Space Agency) only get so little of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Indos said:


> According to Sri Mulyani (Finance Minister) government spend 35 trillion rupiah for R & D and it is 66 % of total R&D spending in Indonesia. Private sector according to her spend 10 % of Indonesia R&D.
> 
> https://finance.detik.com/berita-ek...t-ri-rp-35-t-sri-mulyani-diecer-ecer-ke-45-kl
> 
> But unfortunately LIPI, BPPT (Indonesian reseach agency) and LAPAN (Space Agency) only get so little of it.



So 66 + 10 = 76...whats the other 24% from? Public-private partnership? Foreign sourced spending?


----------



## Indos

Nilgiri said:


> So 66 + 10 = 76...whats the other 24% from? Public-private partnership? Foreign sourced spending?



She doesnt mention it, probably foreign source like grant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

jek_sperrow said:


> You are high



Biasa lah, dulu di JKGR juga gitu


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> Instead of Sverdlovv class cruiser, the most potent Surface fleets we had is combination of 8 ships Skory class destroyer and 8 Riga class frigate, along with Two units Almirante class and two unit Albatros class corvettes. This combined with squadrons of Komar class missile boats and numerous *Motor Torps Boats*, became the most lethal surface forces even among big boys in the region. Not even Indian Navy can content with that kind of forces.



Please allow me to share abit of Naval warfare story I have from my dad and his friends about this Arafuru Naval War we had back then, specially Motor Torps Boats/MTB. This is not an official story, its just an old story telling from old retired Navy man back then who was in this mission. Most of them had passed away.






This mission was supported with Civilian "Pelaut" as well in those Rev Points (Rendevous Points/Refuelling points). Some of them has been awarded with civillian medal as well. But the story that intrigue me most is about the MTB. They departed/started without Torpedo equipped. Like the story on youtube above, most of them didnt even know what the mission was until late stage of the mission. When the war broke lose its when the drama started, well at least for me.

They never knew or at least not sharing the information to me on why exactly they were not equipped with torpedo. Some said maybe the weight of the torpedos is not acceptable for this boat to travel so far. I assume we didnt have the torpedo, but they were sure we have it on stock. Regardless the real reason behind it, I assume they just didnt want to share whats behind the curtain even to me. The real reason was prolly kept inside their own Navy man circle.

I didn't know why my dad dislike our late Mr.S, but Mr.S was incharge of the mission. And he relased the fleet without torpedo on it, prolly this is the reason why hehe. What made my tears flow was the story of when one of my dads friend who were prolly junior officer was back from the mission. Reaching harbour he met with Mr.S and just hugged Mr.S (who has higher rank then him) and whispered "I wished we had our torpedo...". Meaning that if equipped with torpedo none of those left over MTB would ever leave the war scene as ordered, they would just fire it or perhaps just "tabrak" (kamikaze style) it.

This story touched my heart. Our country was once famous for it naval capabilities on ancient day, and I said it proudly that in the heart and spirit we still are. We might not have the state of the art Naval equipment today, but I still believe our Navy man still have the heart of a shark. As old as they are, they were never hate the mission, the decission maker, never told the "bad things" behind it. They were all just say "We wish we had our torpedo...".

This is prolly why in my unconcious mind I really don't like FFBNW


----------



## Cromwell

Very late post
Training on Javelin ATGM sometime around 2015 - 2016.

Abdul Rahman Saleh AFB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Gundala said:


> Please allow me to share abit of Naval warfare story I have from my dad and his friends about this Arafuru Naval War we had back then, specially Motor Torps Boats/MTB. This is not an official story, its just an old story telling from old retired Navy man back then who was in this mission. Most of them had passed away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mission was supported with Civilian "Pelaut" as well in those Rev Points (Rendevous Points/Refuelling points). Some of them has been awarded with civillian medal as well. But the story that intrigue me most is about the MTB. They departed/started without Torpedo equipped. Like the story on youtube above, most of them didnt even know what the mission was until late stage of the mission. When the war broke lose its when the drama started, well at least for me.
> 
> They never knew or at least not sharing the information to me on why exactly they were not equipped with torpedo. Some said maybe the weight of the torpedos is not acceptable for this boat to travel so far. I assume we didnt have the torpedo, but they were sure we have it on stock. Regardless the real reason behind it, I assume they just didnt want to share whats behind the curtain even to me. The real reason was prolly kept inside their own Navy man circle.
> 
> I didn't know why my dad dislike our late Mr.S, but Mr.S was incharge of the mission. And he relased the fleet without torpedo on it, prolly this is the reason why hehe. What made my tears flow was the story of when one of my dads friend who were prolly junior officer was back from the mission. Reaching harbour he met with Mr.S and just hugged Mr.S (who has higher rank then him) and whispered "I wished we had our torpedo...". Meaning that if equipped with torpedo none of those left over MTB would ever leave the war scene as ordered, they would just fire it or perhaps just "tabrak" (kamikaze style) it.
> 
> This story touched my heart. Our country was once famous for it naval capabilities on ancient day, and I said it proudly that in the heart and spirit we still are. We might not have the state of the art Naval equipment today, but I still believe our Navy man still have the heart of a shark. As old as they are, they were never hate the mission, the decission maker, never told the "bad things" behind it. They were all just say "We wish we had our torpedo...".
> 
> This is prolly why in my unconcious mind I really don't like FFBNW



From the book 50 tahun abri (i forgot this book or not) , they stated those MTB put off those torps to increasing the capacity of their cargo (like foods, fuel, and other personal weapons ammunition) as the range between FOB and designated target area of operation is beyond the range of our MTB usual range of area operation (just remember we bought off the shelf MTB from Germany who usually only cover small baltic seas, unlike TRIKORA theater of operation whose area coverage is more than millions kilometer square)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

USSR personel ID card during Trikora operation 1963

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

btw, during Trikora and Dwikora we dont buy a single MBT at all. On other hands we bought ton of amphibious tank and APC. Considering we dont have logistic units and mechanized units capable to maintain such unit thats understandable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

I heard that Harimau MT is going to have amphibious variant in the future, kinda suit their role as AMX-13's replacement. MBT will only see a fight in a peer-to-peer situation in a particular scenario, namely flat open terrain, other than that we'll going to see MT, IFV and APC getting a lot more work for COIN operations, where the scenario favors lighter and more flexible platform (and amphibious capable for places like Papuan rural and swamps)


----------



## Cromwell

INDONESIA
07.31.2019




Story by Petty Officer 2nd Class Tristin Barth
Commander, Logistics Group Western Pacific 
Subscribe 20
SURABAYA, Indonesia (NNS) – The U.S. Navy, Marine Corps and Coast Guard, and the Indonesian Navy and Marine Corps began Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2019 during an opening ceremony at the Indonesian Navy’s 2nd Fleet Training Command in Surabaya Aug. 1.

The Indonesian Navy, known as Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkat Laut (TNI-AL), has been a part of the annual CARAT series since the exercise began in 1995.

“We’re proud to continue sailing alongside our important partner and friends” said Rear Adm. Joey Tynch, commander, Task Force 73. “This year marks 70 years of U.S.-Indonesian diplomatic relations and the Silver Anniversary of CARAT-- 25 years of dedicated commitment -- between our navies to address our shared maritime concerns.”

This year’s exercise will feature hundreds of Sailors, Marines and Coast Guardsmen from both nations. Evolutions will include both on shore and at-sea training, such as visit board search and seizure drills, mobile dive and salvage training, gunnery exercises, explosive ordnance disposal (EOD) drills, jungle warfare training and subject matter expert knowledge exchanges in maritime domain awareness, medicine, aviation, law, and explosive ordnance disposal.

Additionally, several community outreach events are scheduled throughout the exercise, including a number of engineering civil action projects, a sports day and joint public performances by the U.S. Navy 7th Fleet Band and the TNI-AL Eastern Fleet Band.

“Twenty five years of training together through the CARAT exercise series marks a great milestone,” said Capt. Ann McCann, deputy commander of Destroyer Squadron (DESRON) 7. “This year’s exercise represents the adaptation and evolution of what we have learned working with each other this past quarter-century.”

U.S. assets participating in CARAT Indonesia 2019 include staff from CTF 73 and DESRON 7, the Independence-variant littoral combat ship USS Montgomery (LCS 8), the Spearhead-class expeditionary fast transport USNS Fall River (T-EPF 4), the Legend-class Coast Guard cutter USCGC Stratton (WMSL 752), MV Carolyn Chouest, Navy Environmental and Preventive Medicine Unit 6, Naval Construction Regiment 30, Naval Special Warfare Unit 1, Mobile Dive and Salvage Unit 1, the U.S. 7th Fleet Band and a P-8 Poseidon aircraft.

Participating assets from TNI-AL include Corvette Class Frigate KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda, Fatahillah Class Frigate KRI Nala and Fast Attack Craft KRI Sampari, as well as additional aircraft, staff and special operations forces.

CARAT, the U.S. Navy's longest running regional exercise in South and Southeast Asia, strengthens partnerships between regional navies and enhances maritime security cooperation throughout the Indo-Pacific.

CARAT builds upon other engagements in South Asia, Southeast Asia and the Pacific Islands including Pacific Partnership, the largest annual multilateral humanitarian assistance and disaster relief preparedness mission, Maritime Training Activity Malaysia, Maritime Training Activity Philippines, Pacific Griffin with Singapore and Southeast Asia Cooperation and Training (SEACAT), which involves nearly a dozen partner nations. These engagements bring like-minded naval forces together routinely based on shared values and maritime security interests.

https://www.dvidshub.net/news/33385...ooperation-afloat-readiness-and-training-2019





" Time to Take the US-Indonesia Strategic Partnership Seriously "

Dr. Patrick M. Cronin holds the Hudson Institute Chair for Asia-Pacific Security and Isabelle M. Burke is a research intern at the Washington-based think tank.

A rising Indonesia will naturally begin to play a larger regional and global role, and the United States must act with greater urgency to recognize Indonesia’s burgeoning influence. On its current trajectory, Indonesia will become a global top-10 economy by the end of the next decade and a top-five economy by mid-century. The United States should capitalize on shared values and take immediate action to expand economic opportunities, which will lay the foundation for mutual prosperity in the decades to come.

For instance, Indonesia could host a future meeting among other major democracies — including the United States, Japan, India, and Australia — with an agenda designed to promote practical cooperation over strengthening democratic institutions, as well as halting illegal fishing and improving maritime security, combating terrorism, and improving cybersecurity.

This proposal is not an attempt to create an expanded alliance for the sake of containing an opposing actor, but rather illustrates how democracies can stand together to promote both a favorable balance of power and the rule of law.

While the United States and Indonesia have approached the idea of a free and open Indo-Pacific from different vantage points, both are deeply committed to common values. As Assistant Secretary of Defense Randall Schriver said in July at the Hudson Institute (for an event co-sponsored by Hudson, the U.S.-Indonesia Society, and the Embassy of the Republic of Indonesia), shared values include “equality and reciprocity, respect for international rules and norms, [and] respect for territorial integrity and sovereignty.” Far from asking Indonesia to make a choice between the United States and China, he added, Washington wants Jakarta to stand up for its interests and values whenever they are challenged.

For Indonesia, if not necessarily the United States, the desire to retain stable supply chains and economic development militate against provoking Beijing. Furthermore, Washington’s threat of tariffs and tolerance for trade friction with China is anathema to Jakarta. Indonesia is a proud independent actor, and it will continue to seek beneficial trade with China — just as the United States wants fair and reciprocal trade with China. At a time when Beijing’s assertiveness and influence is on the rise, it is necessary to overcome this false dilemma about choosing between one of two major powers.

In addition, both Indonesia and the United States will benefit by ensuring that Beijing’s activities in the South China Sea are bound by a fair Code of Conduct. Multilateral negotiations between the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) and China show scant possibility that Beijing will restrict its influence.

That is why Indonesia is critical; not only can it help prevent ASEAN from striking a deal to restrict the sovereign choices of Southeast Asian states (for instance, over resources and military exercises), but it can also reprise its earlier role as a lead promoter for South China Sea confidence-building measures.

As the sponsor of past inclusive talks to develop a South China Sea code of conduct, Indonesia is the key to preserving strong and independent Southeast Asian states and maritime order in one of the world’s crucial waterways.

This rules-based order can be reinforced by increasing the quality of interactions between U.S. and Indonesian defense forces, coast guard, and law-enforcement counterparts. The two nations already participate in more than 240 military engagements together each year, and they plan to continue improving the scope and depth of engagement by instituting new venues, such as the U.S. maritime exercise with ASEAN this September.

The next decade will be a crucial time for Southeast Asia to decide of its own accord how it will contribute to or depart from the concept of a free and open Indo-Pacific. One of the best means of securing a safe and prosperous future for the region is for the United States and Indonesia to find ways to turn phrases like “strategic partnership” into a tangible reality.

https://thediplomat.com/2019/07/time-to-take-the-us-indonesia-strategic-partnership-seriously/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Guys !

Tomorrow, 2nd of August 2019

First steel cutting of our fifth KCR 60!


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*F-16 A/B yang Diperbarui Personel TNI AU Segera Diuji Terbang*

01 Agustus 2019





Pembaruan pesawat F-16A/B TNI AU (all photos : IDN Times)

Magetan, IDN Times – Satu dari empat pesawat F-16 A/B Block 15 yang sedang menjalani pembaruan alias upgrade di hanggar Skadron Teknik (Skatek) 042 Pangkalan Udara (Lanud) Iswahjudi segera diuji terbang. Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KASAU) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna mengatakan bahwa flight test direncanakan pada September atau Oktober mendatang.

“Satu sampai dua bulan lagi flight test. Kemudian (yang pesawat yang lain) berurutan,” kata Yuyu usai memimpin upacara peresmian Depo Pemeliharaan (Depohar) 80, Satuan Pemeliharaan (Sathar) 24, 43, 54, 55, 81,82, dan 83 di pelataran pesawat utama Lanud Iswahjudi, Kabupaten Magetan, Rabu (31/7).






*Libatkan pihak Lockheed Martin sebagai supervisi*

Uji terbang itu untuk mengetahui hasil upgrade pesawat F-16 A/B yang dimulai sejak September 2017. Upaya memperpanjang usia pakai 15 hingga 25 tahun dan peningkatan sistem avionik level berat pada salah satu jet tempur ini dinyatakan hampir rampung.

Meski demikian, para teknisi dari TNI Angkatan Udara, PT Dirgantara Indonesia tetap menjalankan tugasnya hingga sembilan pesawat lain sejenis juga berhasil diperbarui. Kegiatan bernama Enhanced Mid-Life Update (EMLU) – The Falcon Structural Augmentation Rodmap (Falcon STAR) ini bakal berlangsung hingga beberapa waktu ke depan. 

Adapun EMLU-Falcon STAR ini merupakan kerjasama antara Pemerintah Indonesia dengan Lockheed Martin (produsen pesawat F-16 asal Amerika. Perwakilan perusahaan dari Negeri Pam Sam terlibat dalam supervisi pelaksaan pekerjaan. “Pekerjaannya tetap di Skatek karena itu proyek dengan Locked Martin sampai selesai,” ujar Yuyu.






*Rudal canggih dipasang pada jet tempur ini*

Pembaruan yang dijalankan dalam proyek itu di antaranya, pemasangan Rudal Beyond Visual Range (BVR) yang memiliki jangkauan lebih dari 30 kilometer. Selain itu, AMRAAM untuk melepaskan rudal udara ke udara dengan jarak jangka 60 nautical mile atau sekitar 110 kilometer. 

Juga, Fire Control Radar dan JDAM (Joint Direct Attack Munitio) yang merupakan bom dengan dilengkapi pemandu laser. “Yang diperbaiki airframe dan avionik,” kata Yuyu kepada sejumlah wartawan.

*Jadi kebanggaan personel TNI*

Untuk pengadaan sparepart, dalam proyek EMLU-Falcon STAR ini ada dua tipe kontrak. Pertama menggunakan mekanisme dengan mitra alias Direct Commercial Sales (DCS) dan Foreign Military Sales (FMS) atau Government to Government.

Proyek EMLU-Falcon STAR menjadi kebanggan personel TNI terutama para teknisi. Sebab, mampu meningkatkan kemampuan para teknisi TNI Angkatan Udara. Apalagi, pekerjaan yang termasuk level berat itu baru pertama dilakukan di satuan setingkat skadron teknik. 

(IDN Times)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Guys !
> 
> Tomorrow, 2nd of August 2019
> 
> First steel cutting of our fifth KCR 60!
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Fully fitted with weapons. Very nice. 

So the latest perpres for weapons acquisition already took effect? Or nothing but a fluke? 

Hopefully Iver will be the same.


----------



## Whizzack

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Guys !
> 
> Tomorrow, 2nd of August 2019
> 
> First steel cutting of our fifth KCR 60!
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


What were the specs for this new batch again...? European CMS instead of Chinese CMS if I recall...?


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> USSR personel ID card during Trikora operation 1963
> View attachment 571948



OMG where did you get that? LOL nice one



Cromwell said:


> INDONESIA
> 07.31.2019
> View attachment 571952
> 
> Story by Petty Officer 2nd Class Tristin Barth
> Commander, Logistics Group Western Pacific
> Subscribe 20
> SURABAYA, Indonesia (NNS) – The U.S. Navy, Marine Corps and Coast Guard, and the Indonesian Navy and Marine Corps began Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2019 during an opening ceremony at the Indonesian Navy’s 2nd Fleet Training Command in Surabaya Aug. 1.
> 
> The Indonesian Navy, known as Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkat Laut (TNI-AL), has been a part of the annual CARAT series since the exercise began in 1995.
> 
> “We’re proud to continue sailing alongside our important partner and friends” said Rear Adm. Joey Tynch, commander, Task Force 73. “This year marks 70 years of U.S.-Indonesian diplomatic relations and the Silver Anniversary of CARAT-- 25 years of dedicated commitment -- between our navies to address our shared maritime concerns.”
> 
> This year’s exercise will feature hundreds of Sailors, Marines and Coast Guardsmen from both nations. Evolutions will include both on shore and at-sea training, such as visit board search and seizure drills, mobile dive and salvage training, gunnery exercises, explosive ordnance disposal (EOD) drills, jungle warfare training and subject matter expert knowledge exchanges in maritime domain awareness, medicine, aviation, law, and explosive ordnance disposal.
> 
> Additionally, several community outreach events are scheduled throughout the exercise, including a number of engineering civil action projects, a sports day and joint public performances by the U.S. Navy 7th Fleet Band and the TNI-AL Eastern Fleet Band.
> 
> “Twenty five years of training together through the CARAT exercise series marks a great milestone,” said Capt. Ann McCann, deputy commander of Destroyer Squadron (DESRON) 7. “This year’s exercise represents the adaptation and evolution of what we have learned working with each other this past quarter-century.”
> 
> U.S. assets participating in CARAT Indonesia 2019 include staff from CTF 73 and DESRON 7, the Independence-variant littoral combat ship USS Montgomery (LCS 8), the Spearhead-class expeditionary fast transport USNS Fall River (T-EPF 4), the Legend-class Coast Guard cutter USCGC Stratton (WMSL 752), MV Carolyn Chouest, Navy Environmental and Preventive Medicine Unit 6, Naval Construction Regiment 30, Naval Special Warfare Unit 1, Mobile Dive and Salvage Unit 1, the U.S. 7th Fleet Band and a P-8 Poseidon aircraft.
> 
> Participating assets from TNI-AL include Corvette Class Frigate KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda, Fatahillah Class Frigate KRI Nala and Fast Attack Craft KRI Sampari, as well as additional aircraft, staff and special operations forces.
> 
> CARAT, the U.S. Navy's longest running regional exercise in South and Southeast Asia, strengthens partnerships between regional navies and enhances maritime security cooperation throughout the Indo-Pacific.
> 
> CARAT builds upon other engagements in South Asia, Southeast Asia and the Pacific Islands including Pacific Partnership, the largest annual multilateral humanitarian assistance and disaster relief preparedness mission, Maritime Training Activity Malaysia, Maritime Training Activity Philippines, Pacific Griffin with Singapore and Southeast Asia Cooperation and Training (SEACAT), which involves nearly a dozen partner nations. These engagements bring like-minded naval forces together routinely based on shared values and maritime security interests.
> 
> https://www.dvidshub.net/news/33385...ooperation-afloat-readiness-and-training-2019
> 
> View attachment 571953
> 
> " Time to Take the US-Indonesia Strategic Partnership Seriously "
> 
> Dr. Patrick M. Cronin holds the Hudson Institute Chair for Asia-Pacific Security and Isabelle M. Burke is a research intern at the Washington-based think tank.
> 
> A rising Indonesia will naturally begin to play a larger regional and global role, and the United States must act with greater urgency to recognize Indonesia’s burgeoning influence. On its current trajectory, Indonesia will become a global top-10 economy by the end of the next decade and a top-five economy by mid-century. The United States should capitalize on shared values and take immediate action to expand economic opportunities, which will lay the foundation for mutual prosperity in the decades to come.
> 
> For instance, Indonesia could host a future meeting among other major democracies — including the United States, Japan, India, and Australia — with an agenda designed to promote practical cooperation over strengthening democratic institutions, as well as halting illegal fishing and improving maritime security, combating terrorism, and improving cybersecurity.
> 
> This proposal is not an attempt to create an expanded alliance for the sake of containing an opposing actor, but rather illustrates how democracies can stand together to promote both a favorable balance of power and the rule of law.
> 
> While the United States and Indonesia have approached the idea of a free and open Indo-Pacific from different vantage points, both are deeply committed to common values. As Assistant Secretary of Defense Randall Schriver said in July at the Hudson Institute (for an event co-sponsored by Hudson, the U.S.-Indonesia Society, and the Embassy of the Republic of Indonesia), shared values include “equality and reciprocity, respect for international rules and norms, [and] respect for territorial integrity and sovereignty.” Far from asking Indonesia to make a choice between the United States and China, he added, Washington wants Jakarta to stand up for its interests and values whenever they are challenged.
> 
> For Indonesia, if not necessarily the United States, the desire to retain stable supply chains and economic development militate against provoking Beijing. Furthermore, Washington’s threat of tariffs and tolerance for trade friction with China is anathema to Jakarta. Indonesia is a proud independent actor, and it will continue to seek beneficial trade with China — just as the United States wants fair and reciprocal trade with China. At a time when Beijing’s assertiveness and influence is on the rise, it is necessary to overcome this false dilemma about choosing between one of two major powers.
> 
> In addition, both Indonesia and the United States will benefit by ensuring that Beijing’s activities in the South China Sea are bound by a fair Code of Conduct. Multilateral negotiations between the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) and China show scant possibility that Beijing will restrict its influence.
> 
> That is why Indonesia is critical; not only can it help prevent ASEAN from striking a deal to restrict the sovereign choices of Southeast Asian states (for instance, over resources and military exercises), but it can also reprise its earlier role as a lead promoter for South China Sea confidence-building measures.
> 
> As the sponsor of past inclusive talks to develop a South China Sea code of conduct, Indonesia is the key to preserving strong and independent Southeast Asian states and maritime order in one of the world’s crucial waterways.
> 
> This rules-based order can be reinforced by increasing the quality of interactions between U.S. and Indonesian defense forces, coast guard, and law-enforcement counterparts. The two nations already participate in more than 240 military engagements together each year, and they plan to continue improving the scope and depth of engagement by instituting new venues, such as the U.S. maritime exercise with ASEAN this September.
> 
> The next decade will be a crucial time for Southeast Asia to decide of its own accord how it will contribute to or depart from the concept of a free and open Indo-Pacific. One of the best means of securing a safe and prosperous future for the region is for the United States and Indonesia to find ways to turn phrases like “strategic partnership” into a tangible reality.
> 
> https://thediplomat.com/2019/07/time-to-take-the-us-indonesia-strategic-partnership-seriously/



Nice writing from Mr.Cronin. In short, they should stop being bully about the trade defisit/tariffs and work with us. Tho I am not confident this is the kind of step they will take if Thrump win again. 



Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Guys !
> 
> Tomorrow, 2nd of August 2019
> 
> First steel cutting of our fifth KCR 60!
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Woootttt  I like this new KASAL and his statement about wanting to change FFBNW purchased model. 1 extra year to equipped is kinda acceptable. But 2-3 years to fully equipped our new vessels is just...umm I let the emoticon say it


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> OMG where did you get that? LOL nice one
> 
> 
> 
> Nice writing from Mr.Cronin. In short, they should stop being bully about the trade defisit/tariffs and work with us. Tho I am not confident this is the kind of step they will take if Thrump win again.
> 
> 
> 
> Woootttt  I like this new KASAL and his statement about wanting to change FFBNW purchased model. 1 extra year to equipped is kinda acceptable. But 2-3 years to fully equipped our new vessels is just...umm I let the emoticon say it


Well trade war is going to happen regardless who won 2016 election back then. Only different scope and method, Obama's administration made US backed economic block designed to counter China's economy influence like TPP ( Trans Pacific Partnership ) however when Pres.Donald J.Trump ascended to power in 2016, he withdrew US from TPP, dismantled NAFTA ( renegotiated terms with Canada & Mexico like Ford relocation to Monterrey which cancelled or tarrif on Canadian alumunium ) and rebuilt new ones, began to commence trade war againts China and recently EU. Political establishments from Republican Party & Democrats Party actually figured out how to commence " safe " trade war against China but then Donald J.Trump arose and started his own campaigns, worsened by far right advisors like Steve Bannon & John Bolton, this only get worse and worse. Good thing about trade war is actually companies relocating its manufacturing plants from China in order to escape tarrifs, some go to Southeast Asia, others to emerging economies like Mexico and Brazil and one thing trade war not only hurting Chinese economic but also US itself ( like tarrifs on Boeing aircrafts & Apple phone products which made in China and retaliatory tarrifs on agriculture products like Soya Bean, Corn, Onion, Wheat, Pig ), the effects began affecting US itself that even Trump introduced Aid package to farmers, this wouldn't go well. Those farmers & agriculture workers made up majority of Republican establishment ( i even watched Nebraskan Governor spoke out against Trump & Republican policies ) and these trade wars killing their jobs and even if someday trade war is over, they already lost the market, China now imports soya bean & chicken from Brazil. Now we see former VP Joe Bidden started his campaigns in Pittsburgh ( heart of american labours and industries ) and other democrat candidates like Senator Elizabeth Warren & Bernie Sanders focused on states narrowly lost in 2016 elections like Pennsylvania. Now let's see who democrats standard bearer who can exploits Trump & Republican flaws policies and won GOP & popular votes


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> China now imports soya bean & chicken from Brazil



Oh wow, they did? I read about how the farmer is fading away from Thrump background but never thought it could be a major impact in a future. The way they doing the trade war with China using tariffs instrument as a main tools really like using double edge sword. In this open market era and layers of internationally company ownership some of the big company in US is already getting finance from china direct/indirectly or the holding company has china ownsership company in some cases. So yeah, what they do while impacting the chinese economy directly but also weakening their own industry and market. Pushing Huawei into the corner will make them create their own android version and jeopardizing google monopoly, I read somehwere the China cellular/mobile phone market in total have exceed 50% on global market? Imagine if they have their own OS 

Tho I am really interested to see how their policy is going to effect our Defense posture and regional power balance. And most importantly how we are going to response with the possible changes in US Govt policy/leadership. As sis rouge said "gunship diplomacy" I do agree at some point that we need more air+naval forces deterence purchased happen in the 3rd MEF so we can have more leverage in diplomacy regionally. 2020-2024 is the final stage in MEF and in my personal oppinion is the most important stage. If we lacking on this third step all those stages before with billions dollar spending wont have decent multiplier force effect as intended.


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Unlike the fourth KCR-60M with a more stealthy bridge design looks like the 5th & 6th are going back to the first batch KCR-60M bridge design.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

mandala said:


> Unlike the fourth KCR-60M with a more stealthy bridge design looks like the 5th & 6th are going back to the first batch KCR-60M bridge design.



Mase,

Kayaknya sama aja lho dengan kapal ke-4, hanya saja lubang di bagian depan bridge itu sekarang terhalang meriam 57 mm.


----------



## Cromwell

Accomplishment on August 2018

PT.LEN 2D air surveillance radar














Credit to Fb page Lembaga Keris

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Mase,
> 
> Kayaknya sama aja lho dengan kapal ke-4, hanya saja lubang di bagian depan bridge itu sekarang terhalang meriam 57 mm.



he was kinda right , the window and the back part of the bridge also the mast does not resemble the 4th one (even though the superstructure does) , but i still get confused why is the masts going even further back right now , you could save some spaces for CIWS or Mistral launcher on that area


----------



## mandala

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Mase,
> 
> Kayaknya sama aja lho dengan kapal ke-4, hanya saja lubang di bagian depan bridge itu sekarang terhalang meriam 57 mm.


The fourth KCR-60M window bridge design is like this / (more straight design without any corner) whereas the latest one is like a letter K same as the first batch.






Fourth KCR-60M (look at the window design):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> he was kinda right , the window and the back part of the bridge also the mast does not resemble the 4th one (even though the superstructure does) , but i still get confused why is the masts going even further back right now , you could save some spaces for CIWS or Mistral launcher on that area


Just use the space above the bridge for mistral launcher, like Diponegoro class.


----------



## NEKONEKO

OOT, because we don't have special thread for chill and casual convo
Live now, wayang kulit semalam suntuk @ istana negara
Ki manteb soedharsono, didi kempot, cak lontong etc





Ah finished
And also Western Java rocked by earthquake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

jek_sperrow said:


> OOT, because we don't have special thread for chill and casual convo
> Live now, wayang kulit semalam suntuk @ istana negara
> Ki manteb soedharsono, didi kempot, cak lontong etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also Western Java rocked by earthquake.


Kenapa gak sabtu aja nanggapnya? kan sekalian malmingan gitu


----------



## GraveDigger388

HellFireIndo said:


> Kenapa gak sabtu aja nanggapnya? kan sekalian malmingan gitu


Sabtu libur mah bebas


----------



## Raduga

jek_sperrow said:


> Just use the space above the bridge for mistral launcher, like Diponegoro class.


where do you put the fire control radar for 57mm then ?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> where do you put the fire control radar for 57mm then ?


Just modify the mast


----------



## Cromwell

https://rsnafb.wordpress.com/berita/indonesia-defence-assessment/

Some interesting writtings in this old posting :
1)
Army Aviation
In July 2011, Lieutenant General Budiman, deputy chief of staff of the TNI-AD, said that the TNI-AD had a requirement to procureup to 200 helicopters during the next two decades to replace a significant number of helicopters that will be retired in thecoming years. Due for replacement during this time frame are the fleets of Bell 205A-1 (procured in 1978), Bell 412SP (1986)and Eurocopter NBO-105 (1978) helicopters. All of these are used by the TNI-AD in utility roles, although further requirementsexist for transport and combat helicopters.
Outlining the requirement, Lt Gen Budiman said that PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) was well positioned to provide the helicoptersthrough the licensed production agreements that it has secured with Eurocopter and Bell Helicopter. It is unlikely that thecountry will have funds to support the procurement of up to 200 new platforms, but it is a priority area for the army.
*However, as many Western countries are in the process of reducing their defence equipment inventories, Indonesia is now ableto buy surplus stock from them, like Apache longbow helicopters from the US. eight AH-64 Apache helicopters cheaply from surplusEuropean stocks.* No further detail has been made available and a European seller was yet to emerge.
2)
*Jakarta was originally offered 24 used F-16A/B fighters in 2010 as a Foreign Military Sale from the US*. The two countrieswere scheduled to sign a letter of acceptance over the F-16 deal in February 2012, with deliveries to be completed by 2014.The quantity of fighters offered has since increased to 30 units – 28 F-16C/D Block 25 fighters and two F-16A/B Block 15 versions- but so has the price: Indonesia’s air force chief of staff estimated in September 2011 that it would cost Indonesia USD430million for delivery, necessary repairs and upgrades for the aircraft, up from an estimate of USD160 million in 2010
3)
Frigates
*In September 2012, the US confirmed plans to sell Indonesia excess frigates as defence relations between the two countrieswere improving. These will likely be Oliver Hazard Perry-class frigates that are being replaced in US Navy service by theLittoral Combat Ship.* Further details are yet to emerge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> https://rsnafb.wordpress.com/berita/indonesia-defence-assessment/
> 
> Some interesting writtings in this old posting :
> 1)
> Army Aviation
> In July 2011, Lieutenant General Budiman, deputy chief of staff of the TNI-AD, said that the TNI-AD had a requirement to procureup to 200 helicopters during the next two decades to replace a significant number of helicopters that will be retired in thecoming years. Due for replacement during this time frame are the fleets of Bell 205A-1 (procured in 1978), Bell 412SP (1986)and Eurocopter NBO-105 (1978) helicopters. All of these are used by the TNI-AD in utility roles, although further requirementsexist for transport and combat helicopters.
> Outlining the requirement, Lt Gen Budiman said that PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) was well positioned to provide the helicoptersthrough the licensed production agreements that it has secured with Eurocopter and Bell Helicopter. It is unlikely that thecountry will have funds to support the procurement of up to 200 new platforms, but it is a priority area for the army.
> *However, as many Western countries are in the process of reducing their defence equipment inventories, Indonesia is now ableto buy surplus stock from them, like Apache longbow helicopters from the US. eight AH-64 Apache helicopters cheaply from surplusEuropean stocks.* No further detail has been made available and a European seller was yet to emerge.
> 2)
> *Jakarta was originally offered 24 used F-16A/B fighters in 2010 as a Foreign Military Sale from the US*. The two countrieswere scheduled to sign a letter of acceptance over the F-16 deal in February 2012, with deliveries to be completed by 2014.The quantity of fighters offered has since increased to 30 units – 28 F-16C/D Block 25 fighters and two F-16A/B Block 15 versions- but so has the price: Indonesia’s air force chief of staff estimated in September 2011 that it would cost Indonesia USD430million for delivery, necessary repairs and upgrades for the aircraft, up from an estimate of USD160 million in 2010
> 3)
> Frigates
> *In September 2012, the US confirmed plans to sell Indonesia excess frigates as defence relations between the two countrieswere improving. These will likely be Oliver Hazard Perry-class frigates that are being replaced in US Navy service by theLittoral Combat Ship.* Further details are yet to emerge.



They refuse the offer for the frigates as its engines is quite fuel guzzler. Though i would like such deal cause OHP is hard hitting frigates and still hold advantage over our current warships inventory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> They refuse the offer for the frigates as its engines is quite fuel guzzler. Though i would like such deal cause OHP is hard hitting frigates and still hold advantage over our current warships inventory


I remember Secretary of State back then Mrs Hillary Clinton made such offer during Jakarta's visit but then we declined the offer due gas turbine propulsion which cost the operational of the warship. What finds me odd is the saying of those AH-64 were surplus stocks, i've heard rumour years ago about them actually upgraded AH-64D not brand new AH-64E though i didn't believe it but then seeing this writtings kind of reminds me on that odd rumour.
Meanwhile history of F-16 TNI AU colour scheme


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> I remember Secretary of State back then Mrs Hillary Clinton made such offer during Jakarta's visit but then we declined the offer due gas turbine propulsion which cost the operational of the warship. What finds me odd is the saying of those AH-64 were surplus stocks, i've heard rumour years ago about them actually upgraded AH-64D not brand new AH-64E though i didn't believe it but then seeing this writtings kind of reminds me on that odd rumour.
> Meanwhile history of F-16 TNI AU colour scheme
> View attachment 572324




For AH 64, i remember the team inquiries about 32 unit for the next decade to come


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> They refuse the offer for the frigates as its engines is quite fuel guzzler. Though i would like such deal cause OHP is hard hitting frigates and still hold advantage over our current warships inventory


Kinda good deal to me, basing them in Natuna for deterrence is a quite nice idea if they wanna "conserve fuel". Anyway, is it possible that we just buy the hull's design to locally produce it?


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> For AH 64, i remember the team inquiries about 32 unit for the next decade to come


It's not the 1st time i've heard strange rumour even weirder ones on our submarines, but then i won't bring them here. All digital footprints even pictures are disappear, deleted i suppose.
Meanwhile,




Logic structure ( shortest way to explain is source codes blueprints ) of Exocet mm38

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> It's not the 1st time i've heard strange rumour even weirder ones on our submarines, but then i won't bring them here. All digital footprints even pictures are disappear, deleted i suppose.
> Meanwhile,
> View attachment 572327
> 
> Logic structure ( shortest way to explain is source codes blueprints ) of Exocet mm38


is there any plan to buy an submarine launched cruise missile/AShM for our changbogo ? harpoon / c-star ?


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> is there any plan to buy an submarine launched cruise missile/AShM for our changbogo ? harpoon / c-star ?


No, we barely equip our surface combatant ships with AshM moreover our submarines. There's no plan going there, not for now and probably even beyond 2024. 
Meanwhile from 2008 Angkasa Magazine;


----------



## NEKONEKO

Cromwell said:


> No, we barely equip our surface combatant ships with AshM moreover our submarines. There's no plan going there, not for now and probably even beyond 2024.
> Meanwhile from 2008 Angkasa Magazine;
> View attachment 572363


'generasi ke lima'
'400 juta us dollar'
'jurnalis'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

400 juta US$/unit...........errrrrr wow emezing


----------



## Cromwell

Saab's plan to keep Gripen C/D remajn relevant up untill 2050


----------



## Nike

CN 235 220 gunship is in progress 

*Dukung Proyek Gunship, PT Dirgantara Indonesia Rilis CN-235 220 Flying Test Bed*
indomiliter | 03/08/2019 | Berita Matra Udara, Berita Update Alutsista, Pesawat Pengintai, Prototipe | 4 Comments
FacebookTwitterWhatsAppLineCopy LinkEmail






Tentu netizen yang budiman telah mengetahui bahwa PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) kini tengah mengembangkan proyek CN-235 220 Gunship. Tampilan desain pun telah dipamerkan BUMN tersebut saat Pameran Dirgantara Langkawi atau Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition (LIMA) 2019 di Malaysia. Malahan jenis kanon yang dipasang nantinya juga telah disebut yaitu kanon DEFA 553 eks A-4E Skyhawk.

Baca juga: Mengenal DEFA 550 30mm, Bakal Jadi Senjata Andalan di CN-235 220 Gunship

Nah, guna menciptakan sosok CN-235 220 Gunship, PT DI harus mewujudkan terlebih dahulu dalam prototipe, dan sebelum prototipe dibuat, setiap manufaktur pesawat akan melakukan serangkaian uji coba konfigurasi _payload_ pada _testbed aircraft_atau_ flying test bed_. Dan ada kabar terbaru dari Bandung, bahwa PT DI kini telah memiliki_ flying test bed_ CN-235 terbaru dengan nomer registrasi AX-2301.

CN-235 220 Flying Test Bed (FTB) generasi baru dibalut dalam livery kombinasi merah putih dan logo PT DI yang melekat pada sayap vertikal. “Nantinya pesawat ini yang akan kami gunakan untuk proses FTB untuk pengembangan CN-235 220 Gunship,” ujar Kerry Apriawan, Humas PT DI kepada Indomiliter.com. Lebih lanjut Kerry menyebut, sejatinya CN-235 220 FTB tak hanya digunakan untuk program Gunship, pesawat ini bakal menjadi sarana bagi PT DI untuk melakukan uji coba pada setiap pengembangan varian keluarga CN-235, baik untuk kebutuhan sipil dan militer.






Berdasarkan keterangan dari PT DI, fungsi CN-235 220 FTB mencakup aircraft development, crew development, training, system development
dan promotion. Dalam proyek Gunship, nantinya akan masuk di poin system development. Menurut jadwal, CN-235 220 FTB akan segera melakukan uji terbang perdana pada bulan Agustus ini. Khusus untuk proyek Gunship, bila tiada aral melintang akan dimulai pada tahun depan (_2020 – red_).

CN-235 220 Gunship menggunakan mesin turboprop General Electric CT7-9C3. CN-235 Gunship juga akan dilengkapi dengan sistem persenjataan lain, seperti pemasangan gantungan senjata di rumah roda (_sponson undercarriage_). PT DI menyebutkan bahwa pengembangan pesawat CN-235 Gunship berdasarkan kebutuhan pasar, yang akan digunakan sebagai pesawat dukungan tembakan bagi pasukan darat, Combat SAR, pengawasan laut, maupun patroli garis perbatasan.






Baca juga: Terungkap! Inilah Desain CN-235 220 Gunship dari PT Dirgantara Indonesia

CN-235 220 Gunship nantinya akan dilenglapi perangkat FLIR (Forward Looking Infrared) pada bagian bawah hidung. Termasuk ada pula radar intai permukaan dengan _belly dome_ di bawah fuselage. Seperti juga AC-235 kepunyaan Yordania, Gunship PT DI juga dilengkapi stub wing. Pada model yang ditampilkan di LIMA 2019, nampak jelas arsenal pada stub wing adalah peluncur roket FFAR (Fin Folding Aerial Rocket) dan torpedo. Stub wing posisinya ada di sisi kanan dan kiri fuselage. (Haryo Adjie)

https://www.indomiliter.com/dukung-...a-indonesia-rilis-cn-235-220-flying-test-bed/


----------



## Raduga

Marine Rouge said:


> CN 235 220 gunship is in progress
> 
> *Dukung Proyek Gunship, PT Dirgantara Indonesia Rilis CN-235 220 Flying Test Bed*
> indomiliter | 03/08/2019 | Berita Matra Udara, Berita Update Alutsista, Pesawat Pengintai, Prototipe | 4 Comments
> FacebookTwitterWhatsAppLineCopy LinkEmail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tentu netizen yang budiman telah mengetahui bahwa PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) kini tengah mengembangkan proyek CN-235 220 Gunship. Tampilan desain pun telah dipamerkan BUMN tersebut saat Pameran Dirgantara Langkawi atau Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition (LIMA) 2019 di Malaysia. Malahan jenis kanon yang dipasang nantinya juga telah disebut yaitu kanon DEFA 553 eks A-4E Skyhawk.
> 
> Baca juga: Mengenal DEFA 550 30mm, Bakal Jadi Senjata Andalan di CN-235 220 Gunship
> 
> Nah, guna menciptakan sosok CN-235 220 Gunship, PT DI harus mewujudkan terlebih dahulu dalam prototipe, dan sebelum prototipe dibuat, setiap manufaktur pesawat akan melakukan serangkaian uji coba konfigurasi _payload_ pada _testbed aircraft_atau_ flying test bed_. Dan ada kabar terbaru dari Bandung, bahwa PT DI kini telah memiliki_ flying test bed_ CN-235 terbaru dengan nomer registrasi AX-2301.
> 
> CN-235 220 Flying Test Bed (FTB) generasi baru dibalut dalam livery kombinasi merah putih dan logo PT DI yang melekat pada sayap vertikal. “Nantinya pesawat ini yang akan kami gunakan untuk proses FTB untuk pengembangan CN-235 220 Gunship,” ujar Kerry Apriawan, Humas PT DI kepada Indomiliter.com. Lebih lanjut Kerry menyebut, sejatinya CN-235 220 FTB tak hanya digunakan untuk program Gunship, pesawat ini bakal menjadi sarana bagi PT DI untuk melakukan uji coba pada setiap pengembangan varian keluarga CN-235, baik untuk kebutuhan sipil dan militer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berdasarkan keterangan dari PT DI, fungsi CN-235 220 FTB mencakup aircraft development, crew development, training, system development
> dan promotion. Dalam proyek Gunship, nantinya akan masuk di poin system development. Menurut jadwal, CN-235 220 FTB akan segera melakukan uji terbang perdana pada bulan Agustus ini. Khusus untuk proyek Gunship, bila tiada aral melintang akan dimulai pada tahun depan (_2020 – red_).
> 
> CN-235 220 Gunship menggunakan mesin turboprop General Electric CT7-9C3. CN-235 Gunship juga akan dilengkapi dengan sistem persenjataan lain, seperti pemasangan gantungan senjata di rumah roda (_sponson undercarriage_). PT DI menyebutkan bahwa pengembangan pesawat CN-235 Gunship berdasarkan kebutuhan pasar, yang akan digunakan sebagai pesawat dukungan tembakan bagi pasukan darat, Combat SAR, pengawasan laut, maupun patroli garis perbatasan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baca juga: Terungkap! Inilah Desain CN-235 220 Gunship dari PT Dirgantara Indonesia
> 
> CN-235 220 Gunship nantinya akan dilenglapi perangkat FLIR (Forward Looking Infrared) pada bagian bawah hidung. Termasuk ada pula radar intai permukaan dengan _belly dome_ di bawah fuselage. Seperti juga AC-235 kepunyaan Yordania, Gunship PT DI juga dilengkapi stub wing. Pada model yang ditampilkan di LIMA 2019, nampak jelas arsenal pada stub wing adalah peluncur roket FFAR (Fin Folding Aerial Rocket) dan torpedo. Stub wing posisinya ada di sisi kanan dan kiri fuselage. (Haryo Adjie)
> 
> https://www.indomiliter.com/dukung-...a-indonesia-rilis-cn-235-220-flying-test-bed/


We need that torpedo for our MPA version (and MAD sensor on tail)


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> We need that torpedo for our MPA version (and MAD sensor on tail)



Specialized ASW aircraft should handle that roles, if possible i would like to see Poseidon. To complement the Poseidon they can do data sharing with CN 235 MPA fleets and relay them to the rest of allies fleets. Well with Poseidon and (wish to get second hand Orion too) we can get some pseudo heavy Bomber


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> We need that torpedo for our MPA version (and MAD sensor on tail)


Speaking of which, there was this brochure a while ago







CN 235 configuration from MSA, MPA, ASW


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Speaking of which, there was this brochure a while ago
> View attachment 572394
> View attachment 572396
> 
> CN 235 configuration from MSA, MPA, ASW
> View attachment 572395




The Airforce and Navy had made RFI and inquiries about CN235 asw, there is some vital shortcoming from the platform itself so there is left the both services to use CN 235 platform as your usual MPA to maximize the operational range and payload for sensor and consol units.


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> The Airforce and Navy had made RFI and inquiries about CN235 asw, there is some vital shortcoming from the platform itself so there is left the both services to use CN 235 platform as your usual MPA to maximize the operational range and payload for sensor and consol units.


Well it's a light medium aircraft, it won't fit in every ASW subsystems aspects in the platform.


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Well it's a light medium aircraft, it won't fit in every ASW subsystems aspects in the platform.



Thats why they still considering between old but gold P3 Orion or straight newly built P8 Poseidon.


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Speaking of which, there was this brochure a while ago
> View attachment 572394
> View attachment 572396
> 
> CN 235 configuration from MSA, MPA, ASW
> View attachment 572395


still wonder why TNI does not take that kind of spec/requirements , since now southeast asia water becoming submarine bonanza after recent thailand and myanmar submarine procurement


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> still wonder why TNI does not take that kind of spec/requirements , since now southeast asia water becoming submarine bonanza after recent thailand and myanmar submarine procurement



This just look at the comments above


----------



## Indos

Innalillahi Wainna ilaihi Rojiun. Agung Hercules has passed away.


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> Innalillahi Wainna ilaihi Rojiun. Agung Hercules has passed away.


who is this guy? Why is he suddenly popping out in my feed?


----------



## HellFireIndo

nufix said:


> who is this guy? Why is he suddenly popping out in my feed?


A celebrity/singer/comedian/bodybuilder, a pretty nice guy with honest work and no controversy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

nufix said:


> who is this guy? Why is he suddenly popping out in my feed?



You stay in German too long bro ......

I think every body in Indonesia know him, particularly the one who still watch Indonesian entertainment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Indos said:


> You stay in German too long bro ......
> 
> I think every body in Indonesia know him, particularly the one who still watch Indonesian entertainment.


ASTUTI...!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Is it just me or the Java-wide blackout really show that our government has a poor crisis management?


----------



## Raduga

LunarSteam said:


> Is it just me or the Java-wide blackout really show that our government has a poor crisis management?


not really , 500kv transmission line problem is kinda common , and we just need to be really patient until it get fixed .

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013_Southern_Vietnam_and_Cambodia_blackout
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019_Argentina,_Paraguay_and_Uruguay_blackout
http://analytics.com.au/the-impact-of-an-unexpected-500kv-transmission-line-outage/

the fixing time did not even reach one day , but you're probably also not totally wrong , since the recent arrest of PLN CEO for corruption allegation could mean something .


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> not really , 500kv transmission line problem is kinda common , and we just need to be really patient until it get fixed .
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013_Southern_Vietnam_and_Cambodia_blackout
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019_Argentina,_Paraguay_and_Uruguay_blackout
> http://analytics.com.au/the-impact-of-an-unexpected-500kv-transmission-line-outage/
> 
> the fixing time did not even reach one day , but you're probably also not totally wrong , since the recent arrest of PLN CEO for corruption allegation could mean something .



Someone head should be offered, this kind of case should not be happened anymore and PLN top officials should made public announcement for what really happened and made public apology. This case happened not too long after recent debacle of Mandiri Bank, BUMN under Rini leadership kinda had red rapport.


----------



## nufix

HellFireIndo said:


> A celebrity/singer/comedian/bodybuilder, a pretty nice guy with honest work and no controversy.



I see, thanks for the info. After some googling, I think I remember him.



Indos said:


> You stay in German too long bro ......
> 
> I think every body in Indonesia know him, particularly the one who still watch Indonesian entertainment.



I still watch 86 from youtube tho, that is also entertaining especially when there is emak emak


----------



## rondo.royal2

Mending ga usah ngurusin thread negara berideoligi komunis ,tahu kan diasean yg beritanya baik sepakbola maupun militer , medianya selalu berlebihan ,ga ada media atau akun medsos oposisi . ga ada keseimbangan. 

Ga usah kaget kalo warganya terlalu konyol berlebihan dimanapun ,wong sudah di cuci otak lewat media .

1. ga level dari segi apapun , mereka secara alutsista dibawah kita , apa mereka punya infrastruktur TDL ? minimal kek kita lah latihan saja pake real time video, masih jauh ya ..BMS buat army aja mereka ga punya . mau beli tank ,spg, rpg,mortar,manpad ,heli serang ,mlrs,rudal jelajah ,medium SAM sebagus apapun ga guna ... Sekarang jamannya doktrin perang saling share data .main keroyokan , udah ga jaman tank vs tank , fighter vs fighter, fregate vs fregate , apalagi ga pernah latihan antar matra ,jauh ya ..

2. stop ga usah diterusin komenan disana , entar lama lama mereka bakal ngintip thread ini karena penasaran ada apa dg kita ?dan baca kemajuan alutsista kita yg mereka ga punya .

Apa sukhoi mereka punya ACMI , kita punya dan buatan sendiri ... Mereka ngintip akan terbakar perasaan iri , dengki , lama lama minder ... Apa lagi su35 datang .... Mereka kan fansboys sukhoi . ga bisa tidur ..ga bisa tidur..ga bisa tidur ...


----------



## Cromwell

LunarSteam said:


> Is it just me or the Java-wide blackout really show that our government has a poor crisis management?


All i'm thinking while watching TV on Jakarta & West Java is Thank God i'm currently being assigned in Sumatra.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

rondo.royal2 said:


> Mending ga usah ngurusin thread negara berideoligi komunis ,tahu kan diasean yg beritanya baik sepakbola maupun militer , medianya selalu berlebihan ,ga ada media atau akun medsos oposisi . ga ada keseimbangan.
> 
> Ga usah kaget kalo warganya terlalu konyol berlebihan dimanapun ,wong sudah di cuci otak lewat media .
> 
> 1. ga level dari segi apapun , mereka secara alutsista dibawah kita , apa mereka punya infrastruktur TDL ? minimal kek kita lah latihan saja pake real time video, masih jauh ya ..BMS buat army aja mereka ga punya . mau beli tank ,spg, rpg,mortar,manpad ,heli serang ,mlrs,rudal jelajah ,medium SAM sebagus apapun ga guna ... Sekarang jamannya doktrin perang saling share data .main keroyokan , udah ga jaman tank vs tank , fighter vs fighter, fregate vs fregate , apalagi ga pernah latihan antar matra ,jauh ya ..
> 
> 2. stop ga usah diterusin komenan disana , entar lama lama mereka bakal ngintip thread ini karena penasaran ada apa dg kita ?dan baca kemajuan alutsista kita yg mereka ga punya .
> 
> Apa sukhoi mereka punya ACMI , kita punya dan buatan sendiri ... Mereka ngintip akan terbakar perasaan iri , dengki , lama lama minder ... Apa lagi su35 datang .... Mereka kan fansboys sukhoi . ga bisa tidur ..ga bisa tidur..ga bisa tidur ...


Buat bahan lawakan aja mereka..gw sering silent ready di thread mereka...supapowa banget dah..dpt lisen perakitan mobil ud bilang produk sendiri..baru ada perjanjian dagan dgn ue ud bilang "sodara".. baru belajar terbang dgn AS ud bangga..kt aja 3 matra rutin tiap beberapa bulan ud biasa..



LunarSteam said:


> Is it just me or the Java-wide blackout really show that our government has a poor crisis management?


Maybe is because java earthquake effect..
Just wait an analysis from "konspirasi wahyudi n mamarika fansboy" in medsos


----------



## Cromwell

The origin of all rumours about MILGEM from about 7 years ago which was cancelled in favour of SIGMA


----------



## HellFireIndo

rondo.royal2 said:


> Mending ga usah ngurusin thread negara berideoligi komunis ,tahu kan diasean yg beritanya baik sepakbola maupun militer , medianya selalu berlebihan ,ga ada media atau akun medsos oposisi . ga ada keseimbangan.
> 
> Ga usah kaget kalo warganya terlalu konyol berlebihan dimanapun ,wong sudah di cuci otak lewat media .
> 
> 1. ga level dari segi apapun , mereka secara alutsista dibawah kita , apa mereka punya infrastruktur TDL ? minimal kek kita lah latihan saja pake real time video, masih jauh ya ..BMS buat army aja mereka ga punya . mau beli tank ,spg, rpg,mortar,manpad ,heli serang ,mlrs,rudal jelajah ,medium SAM sebagus apapun ga guna ... Sekarang jamannya doktrin perang saling share data .main keroyokan , udah ga jaman tank vs tank , fighter vs fighter, fregate vs fregate , apalagi ga pernah latihan antar matra ,jauh ya ..
> 
> 2. stop ga usah diterusin komenan disana , entar lama lama mereka bakal ngintip thread ini karena penasaran ada apa dg kita ?dan baca kemajuan alutsista kita yg mereka ga punya .
> 
> Apa sukhoi mereka punya ACMI , kita punya dan buatan sendiri ... Mereka ngintip akan terbakar perasaan iri , dengki , lama lama minder ... Apa lagi su35 datang .... Mereka kan fansboys sukhoi . ga bisa tidur ..ga bisa tidur..ga bisa tidur ...


Kadang butuh lah yang namanya "_laughing stock_", mayan lah ada bukti nyata kalo hype dan pride mereka sebagai "_we want to be like Germany_", "_we are more advanced than Indonesia in every aspect_", "_we are East Asian use chopstick, muh cultured, muh genius IQ, muh hardworking_", "_we copy China so we will be as advanced as China_" hanyalah monolog omong kosong dan tidak lebih dari delusi katak dalam tempurung.

Saya merasa mereka ini pingin (atau malah merasa sudah) menjadi "pemimpin ASEAN", "ASEAN numba one country", mereka kayaknya sangat suka melebihkan "prestasi" mereka, katanya "_in 1990 Indonesia is much more advanced than Vietnam, but now on the same level_", kayaknya itu cuma mitos, nyatanya dua pernyataan dalam satu kalimat itu salah dua-duanya . Namanya juga kura-kura, bisa "lari" itu sudah kebanggaan bagi dia, tapi kalo udah di level merasa cuma dia sendiri yang bisa "berkembang pesat", tolol itu namanya.

Menurutku mereka jadi nomor 3 di ASEAN itu sudah patut mereka syukuri, tapi kalo sampe ngincer spot 1 itu goblog namanya, gak sadar jarak populasi, GDP dan demografik. Dia mau "nyalip" negara yang populasinya 2.6 kali lipat punya dia dan umur mediannya masih tergolong muda, padahal level produktivitas warganya masih setengah daripada Indonesia, dan diatas itu mereka merasa 7% growth di GDP 220 billion USD itu wow banget sampe merasa superior dibanding negara ASEAN lain, picik sangat lah.

Gak suka aku kalo negara terbesar di ASEAN ini yang mainnya cantik, utamakan diplomasi halus, dan tidak menggunakan kekuatannya untuk koersi tetangga, tapi kemudian ditantang-tantang sama bocah tengik yang merasa dia lebih pantes jadi kekuatan dominan di kawasan, tolol lah mana ada yang mau mengakui kalo gitu cara mainnya??.


----------



## Raduga

BTW , thailand seems like ramped up their military in such a short time with current brahmos procurement plan is ongoing , new subs , and getting over 60+ new Stryker APC , and their new black widow 8x8 APC development project flying under the radar , is that a respond to cambodia alleged chinese military port ?

honestly , im getting sick of this "mid life modernization" plan for our current naval inventory (refer to kri malahyati) , the navy should got new corvette


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> BTW , thailand seems like ramped up their military in such a short time with current brahmos procurement plan is ongoing , new subs , and getting over 60+ new Stryker APC , and their new black widow 8x8 APC development project flying under the radar , is that a respond to cambodia alleged chinese military port ?


Probably, but then keep in mind that the Thai submarine, the key asset for their maritime security, are Chinese made. They aren't claimant in the SCS dispute and won't be threatened by Cambodia ever, i personally assumed that they instead got more "friendly" with China more than before, there's already some news about it even 2 years ago. Let's just pretend that they are simply building up their military capability and Chinese made stuffs that made up a large portion of their deal are simply the most "economical" options (hahaha of course there's no political implications behind this hahaha).


----------



## Raduga

HellFireIndo said:


> Probably, but then keep in mind that the Thai submarine, the key asset for their maritime security, are Chinese made. They aren't claimant in the SCS dispute and won't be threatened by Cambodia ever, i personally assumed that they instead got more "friendly" with China more than before, there's already some news about it even 2 years ago. Let's just pretend that they are simply building up their military capability and Chinese made stuffs that made up a large portion of their deal are simply the most "economical" options (hahaha of course there's no political implications behind this hahaha).


also forgot to mentioned their river class Corvette in disguise as OPV , the new HTMS parachuap Kiri khan had ability to wield 2 x quadruple harpoon launcher



Cromwell said:


> The origin of all rumours about MILGEM from about 7 years ago which was cancelled in favour of SIGMA
> View attachment 572633



the latest variant of milgem looks really nice









and now STM yard are ongoing keel laying of their new istanbul class frigate


----------



## umigami

rondo.royal2 said:


> Mending ga usah ngurusin thread negara berideoligi komunis ,tahu kan diasean yg beritanya baik sepakbola maupun militer , medianya selalu berlebihan ,ga ada media atau akun medsos oposisi . ga ada keseimbangan.
> 
> Ga usah kaget kalo warganya terlalu konyol berlebihan dimanapun ,wong sudah di cuci otak lewat media .
> 
> 1. ga level dari segi apapun , mereka secara alutsista dibawah kita , apa mereka punya infrastruktur TDL ? minimal kek kita lah latihan saja pake real time video, masih jauh ya ..BMS buat army aja mereka ga punya . mau beli tank ,spg, rpg,mortar,manpad ,heli serang ,mlrs,rudal jelajah ,medium SAM sebagus apapun ga guna ... Sekarang jamannya doktrin perang saling share data .main keroyokan , udah ga jaman tank vs tank , fighter vs fighter, fregate vs fregate , apalagi ga pernah latihan antar matra ,jauh ya ..
> 
> 2. stop ga usah diterusin komenan disana , entar lama lama mereka bakal ngintip thread ini karena penasaran ada apa dg kita ?dan baca kemajuan alutsista kita yg mereka ga punya .
> 
> Apa sukhoi mereka punya ACMI , kita punya dan buatan sendiri ... Mereka ngintip akan terbakar perasaan iri , dengki , lama lama minder ... Apa lagi su35 datang .... Mereka kan fansboys sukhoi . ga bisa tidur ..ga bisa tidur..ga bisa tidur ...


Stop posting like a chauvinist, we still have many flaw too. 
About sukhoi procurement some people think that is not a smart decision either. No connectivity with link 16, missile mandul, etc. No certainty of its procurements progress. It's already become a never ending saga like kilo class sub.
And try to use English especially if it is a long post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Local industries participations in certain projects of arms procurement in 2018





Terafulk latest design

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Local industries participations in certain projects of arms procurement in 2018
> View attachment 572654
> 
> 
> Terafulk latest design
> View attachment 572655


the MCMV would be the frankenthal class right ? hope we could see some VL MICA test on our bung tomo or martadinata class , and sad to see that BCM ship got neglected and become rusty (the latest news about incident of that ship hull steel plate getting looted)

https://www.tribunpos.com/nasional/...han-dipreteli-pencuri-polisi-amankan-7-pelaku


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> the MCMV would be the frankenthal class right ? hope we could see some VL MICA test on our bung tomo or martadinata class , and sad to see that BCM ship got neglected and become rusty (the latest news about incident of that ship hull steel plate getting looted)
> 
> https://www.tribunpos.com/nasional/...han-dipreteli-pencuri-polisi-amankan-7-pelaku


Yup; Rassmussen Frankenthall Class MCMV


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Raduga said:


> BTW , thailand seems like ramped up their military in such a short time with current brahmos procurement plan is ongoing , new subs , and getting over 60+ new Stryker APC , and their new black widow 8x8 APC development project flying under the radar , is that a respond to cambodia alleged chinese military port ?
> 
> honestly , im getting sick of this "mid life modernization" plan for our current naval inventory (refer to kri malahyati) , the navy should got new corvette



Be patientlah mase,

Our government now is still building hundreds of hull platforms from small to big to connect inter-islands and for SAR, navigation ships, fisheries, coast guard KPLP and Bakamla, customs, police and navy patrol.

After all small patrol ships needed are build, we will start to mass build bigger ships for our navy.


----------



## Gundala

Raduga said:


> not really , 500kv transmission line problem is kinda common , and we just need to be really patient until it get fixed .
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013_Southern_Vietnam_and_Cambodia_blackout
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019_Argentina,_Paraguay_and_Uruguay_blackout
> http://analytics.com.au/the-impact-of-an-unexpected-500kv-transmission-line-outage/
> 
> the fixing time did not even reach one day , but you're probably also not totally wrong , since the recent arrest of PLN CEO for corruption allegation could mean something .



Jakarta, my area --> no electricity, no internet, no cellular connection (cant make/received call and no internet), no shit 

I went out to get dinner, all I saw along the street...."orang2 ngerubung di resto/kaki lima yg lampunya nyala, sumpah dah kaya laron ngerubungin lampu "



Cromwell said:


> Local industries participations in certain projects of arms procurement in 2018
> View attachment 572654
> 
> 
> Terafulk latest design
> View attachment 572655



I really hope InfoGlobal can be a major player in a future, also I expect more "Swasta" InHan players to be involved in next 5-10 years. Enough with BUMN being a major player, they need a sparring partner/strategic partnership to be efficient. And Mostly too many political BS involved


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> Jakarta, my area --> no electricity, no internet, no cellular connection (cant make/received call and no internet), no shit
> 
> I went out to get dinner, all I saw along the street...."orang2 ngerubung di resto/kaki lima yg lampunya nyala, sumpah dah kaya laron ngerubungin lampu "
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope InfoGlobal can be a major player in a future, also I expect more "Swasta" InHan players to be involved in next 5-10 years. Enough with BUMN being a major player, they need a sparring partner/strategic partnership to be efficient. And Mostly too many political BS involved


Private sector actually has better performance like PT.DRU compared with state owned PT.Koja Bahari


----------



## Indos

nufix said:


> I still watch 86 from youtube tho, that is also entertaining especially when there is emak emak



Emak emak is the only one who dare to challenge the police on the street, even there is one who bite police hand I saw on youtube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

*US, Indonesia begin CARAT 2019 Cooperation Afloat Readiness And Training exercise*

The U.S. Navy, Marine Corps and Coast Guard, and the Indonesian Navy and Marine Corps began Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2019 during an opening ceremony at the Indonesian Navy’s 2nd Fleet Training Command in Surabaya Aug. 1.

The Indonesian Navy, known as Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkat Laut (TNI-AL), has been a part of the annual CARAT series since the exercise began in 1995. “We’re proud to continue sailing alongside our important partner and friends” said Rear Adm. Joey Tynch, commander, Task Force 73. “This year marks 70 years of U.S.-Indonesian diplomatic relations and the silver anniversary of CARAT -- 25 years of dedicated commitment -- between our navies to address our shared maritime concerns.”

This year’s exercise will feature hundreds of Sailors, Marines and Coast Guardsmen from both nations. Evolutions will include both onshore and at-sea training, such as visit board search and seizure drills, mobile dive and salvage training, gunnery exercises, explosive ordnance disposal (EOD) drills, jungle warfare training and subject matter expert knowledge exchanges in maritime domain awareness, medicine, aviation, law, and explosive ordnance disposal.

Additionally, several community outreach events are scheduled throughout the exercise, including a number of engineering civic action projects, a sports day and joint public performances by the U.S. Navy 7th Fleet Band and the TNI-AL Eastern Fleet Band.

“Twenty five years of training together through the CARAT exercise series marks a great milestone,” said Capt. Ann McCann, deputy commander of Destroyer Squadron (DESRON) 7. “This year’s exercise represents the adaptation and evolution of what we have learned working with each other this past quarter-century.”

U.S. assets participating in CARAT Indonesia 2019 include staff from CTF 73 and DESRON 7, the Independence-variant littoral combat ship USS Montgomery (LCS 8), the Spearhead-class expeditionary fast transport USNS Fall River (T-EPF 4), the Legend-class Coast Guard cutter USCGC Stratton (WMSL 752), MV Carolyn Chouest, Navy Environmental and Preventive Medicine Unit 6, Naval Construction Regiment 30, Naval Special Warfare Unit 1, Mobile Dive and Salvage Unit 1, the U.S. 7th Fleet Band and a P-8 Poseidon aircraft.

Participating assets from TNI-AL include corvette class frigate KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda, Fatahillah class frigate KRI Nala and fast attack craft KRI Sampari, as well as additional aircraft, staff and special operations forces.

CARAT, the U.S. Navy's longest-running regional exercise in South and Southeast Asia, strengthens partnerships between regional navies and enhances maritime security cooperation throughout the Indo-Pacific.

CARAT builds upon other engagements in South Asia, Southeast Asia and the Pacific Islands including Pacific Partnership, the largest annual multilateral humanitarian assistance and disaster relief preparedness mission, Maritime Training Activity Malaysia, Maritime Training Activity Philippines, Pacific Griffin with Singapore and Southeast Asia Cooperation and Training (SEACAT), which involves nearly a dozen partner nations. These engagements bring like-minded naval forces together routinely based on shared values and maritime security interests.

https://www.navyrecognition.com/ind..._Wo5O8Pq-NwxbLmm243XXFMRkwZR7SBGFEvGijg8S2i_Q

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

N


HellFireIndo said:


> Kadang butuh lah yang namanya "_laughing stock_", mayan lah ada bukti nyata kalo hype dan pride mereka sebagai "_we want to be like Germany_", "_we are more advanced than Indonesia in every aspect_", "_we are East Asian use chopstick, muh cultured, muh genius IQ, muh hardworking_", "_we copy China so we will be as advanced as China_" hanyalah monolog omong kosong dan tidak lebih dari delusi katak dalam tempurung.
> 
> Saya merasa mereka ini pingin (atau malah merasa sudah) menjadi "pemimpin ASEAN", "ASEAN numba one country", mereka kayaknya sangat suka melebihkan "prestasi" mereka, katanya "_in 1990 Indonesia is much more advanced than Vietnam, but now on the same level_", kayaknya itu cuma mitos, nyatanya dua pernyataan dalam satu kalimat itu salah dua-duanya . Namanya juga kura-kura, bisa "lari" itu sudah kebanggaan bagi dia, tapi kalo udah di level merasa cuma dia sendiri yang bisa "berkembang pesat", tolol itu namanya.
> 
> Menurutku mereka jadi nomor 3 di ASEAN itu sudah patut mereka syukuri, tapi kalo sampe ngincer spot 1 itu goblog namanya, gak sadar jarak populasi, GDP dan demografik. Dia mau "nyalip" negara yang populasinya 2.6 kali lipat punya dia dan umur mediannya masih tergolong muda, padahal level produktivitas warganya masih setengah daripada Indonesia, dan diatas itu mereka merasa 7% growth di GDP 220 billion USD itu wow banget sampe merasa superior dibanding negara ASEAN lain, picik sangat lah.
> 
> Gak suka aku kalo negara terbesar di ASEAN ini yang mainnya cantik, utamakan diplomasi halus, dan tidak menggunakan kekuatannya untuk koersi tetangga, tapi kemudian ditantang-tantang sama bocah tengik yang merasa dia lebih pantes jadi kekuatan dominan di kawasan, tolol lah mana ada yang mau mengakui kalo gitu cara mainnya??.


Nanggepin mereka..cukup pancing emosi mereka..biar mereka yang rusuh..laporin mod..ada yg manasin mod..biar ke ben..ga perlu kt seperti mereka..



Raduga said:


> also forgot to mentioned their river class Corvette in disguise as OPV , the new HTMS parachuap Kiri khan had ability to wield 2 x quadruple harpoon launcher
> 
> 
> 
> the latest variant of milgem looks really nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now STM yard are ongoing keel laying of their new istanbul class frigate


Dunno..but in my opinion its better that we develop sigma program than to made new program like milgen..we had knowing well sigma design..and its take much time to learn develop new fregate..maybe forsometimes we can join research with turkey..just like medium tank..
Btw..i heard an issue from someone in mod that tni will negotiate for next batch of leo 2..its just an gosip..dont take it seriously..


----------



## GraveDigger388

mejikuhibiu said:


> N
> 
> Nanggepin mereka..cukup pancing emosi mereka..biar mereka yang rusuh..laporin mod..ada yg manasin mod..biar ke ben..ga perlu kt seperti mereka..
> 
> 
> Dunno..but in my opinion its better that we develop sigma program than to made new program like milgen..we had knowing well sigma design..and its take much time to learn develop new fregate..maybe forsometimes we can join research with turkey..just like medium tank..
> Btw..i heard an issue from someone in mod that tni will negotiate for next batch of leo 2..its just an gosip..dont take it seriously..


CG's 110 looks nice too. Wonder if we can develop something out of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

The Ronin said:


> *US, Indonesia begin CARAT 2019 Cooperation Afloat Readiness And Training exercise*
> 
> The U.S. Navy, Marine Corps and Coast Guard, and the Indonesian Navy and Marine Corps began Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2019 during an opening ceremony at the Indonesian Navy’s 2nd Fleet Training Command in Surabaya Aug. 1.
> 
> The Indonesian Navy, known as Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkat Laut (TNI-AL), has been a part of the annual CARAT series since the exercise began in 1995. “We’re proud to continue sailing alongside our important partner and friends” said Rear Adm. Joey Tynch, commander, Task Force 73. “This year marks 70 years of U.S.-Indonesian diplomatic relations and the silver anniversary of CARAT -- 25 years of dedicated commitment -- between our navies to address our shared maritime concerns.”
> 
> This year’s exercise will feature hundreds of Sailors, Marines and Coast Guardsmen from both nations. Evolutions will include both onshore and at-sea training, such as visit board search and seizure drills, mobile dive and salvage training, gunnery exercises, explosive ordnance disposal (EOD) drills, jungle warfare training and subject matter expert knowledge exchanges in maritime domain awareness, medicine, aviation, law, and explosive ordnance disposal.
> 
> Additionally, several community outreach events are scheduled throughout the exercise, including a number of engineering civic action projects, a sports day and joint public performances by the U.S. Navy 7th Fleet Band and the TNI-AL Eastern Fleet Band.
> 
> “Twenty five years of training together through the CARAT exercise series marks a great milestone,” said Capt. Ann McCann, deputy commander of Destroyer Squadron (DESRON) 7. “This year’s exercise represents the adaptation and evolution of what we have learned working with each other this past quarter-century.”
> 
> U.S. assets participating in CARAT Indonesia 2019 include staff from CTF 73 and DESRON 7, the Independence-variant littoral combat ship USS Montgomery (LCS 8), the Spearhead-class expeditionary fast transport USNS Fall River (T-EPF 4), the Legend-class Coast Guard cutter USCGC Stratton (WMSL 752), MV Carolyn Chouest, Navy Environmental and Preventive Medicine Unit 6, Naval Construction Regiment 30, Naval Special Warfare Unit 1, Mobile Dive and Salvage Unit 1, the U.S. 7th Fleet Band and a P-8 Poseidon aircraft.
> 
> Participating assets from TNI-AL include corvette class frigate KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda, Fatahillah class frigate KRI Nala and fast attack craft KRI Sampari, as well as additional aircraft, staff and special operations forces.
> 
> CARAT, the U.S. Navy's longest-running regional exercise in South and Southeast Asia, strengthens partnerships between regional navies and enhances maritime security cooperation throughout the Indo-Pacific.
> 
> CARAT builds upon other engagements in South Asia, Southeast Asia and the Pacific Islands including Pacific Partnership, the largest annual multilateral humanitarian assistance and disaster relief preparedness mission, Maritime Training Activity Malaysia, Maritime Training Activity Philippines, Pacific Griffin with Singapore and Southeast Asia Cooperation and Training (SEACAT), which involves nearly a dozen partner nations. These engagements bring like-minded naval forces together routinely based on shared values and maritime security interests.
> 
> https://www.navyrecognition.com/ind..._Wo5O8Pq-NwxbLmm243XXFMRkwZR7SBGFEvGijg8S2i_Q



hoping someone from our admin visiting and having a joy ride with that poseidon


----------



## mejikuhibiu

GraveDigger388 said:


> CG's 110 looks nice too. Wonder if we can develop something out of it.


install Ashm,torpedos,vlssam,skyshield,cms,jamming,intergrating system with airforce and groundforce, than she become a fregate class


----------



## Cromwell

Reportedly IDF ( Israel Defence Forces ) personnels enjoying Indonesian coffee










Reportedly a praying book of Israeli instructors to TNI during Soeharto era

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## umigami

LOL. How did it get there??
Is it that good that they need to smuggle it?


----------



## HellFireIndo

umigami said:


> LOL. How did it get there??
> Is it that good that they need to smuggle it?


Welcome to the era of global trade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

umigami said:


> LOL. How did it get there??
> Is it that good that they need to smuggle it?


Maybe from egypt or jordan


----------



## Cromwell

Well there are even Indonesian restaurants in Jerusalem & Tel Aviv such as these.




And even this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

umigami said:


> Stop posting like a chauvinist, we still have many flaw too.
> About sukhoi procurement some people think that is not a smart decision either. No connectivity with link 16, missile mandul, etc. No certainty of its procurements progress. It's already become a never ending saga like kilo class sub.
> And try to use English especially if it is a long post.



Even india want change r77 to derby
Ah idk I bit jealous if see turkish forum and the member actively update about their latest tech.

Also about f35 vs s400 dilemma 

Salam kenal semua....


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> Even india want change r77 to derby
> Ah idk I bit jealous if see turkish forum and the member actively update about their latest tech.
> 
> Also about f35 vs s400 dilemma
> 
> Salam kenal semua....



their new LHD go to waste lol


----------



## UMNOPutra

Believe it or Not ... Indonesia with PTDI but Nothing .....


----------



## Nike

UMNOPutra said:


> Believe it or Not ... Indonesia with PTDI but Nothing .....



You know why? Because we exporting ready to use Aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

Marine Rouge said:


> You know why? Because we exporting ready to use Aircraft



Are you joking ? Honestly, I can't understand your logic ?


----------



## Raduga

HellFireIndo said:


> Believe it or not, that's because we export a complete aircraft, loser.


best way to deal with such , is just to ignore it


----------



## Cromwell

Has anyone here been watching Singaporean youtube account " PIGMOON K " ? It's interesting content and i highly recommend this


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> Has anyone here been watching Singaporean youtube account " PIGMOON K " ? It's interesting content and i highly recommend this


A quick look into his channel, and i can assume that he have a negative opinion about India and Malaysia.


----------



## Cromwell

It's interesting Singaporean defence stuff videos account


----------



## fadine

Yang mengejutkan, orang-orang miskin Indonesia tidak menyukai Komunisme. Anda seharusnya tidak membiarkan kaum borjuis dan takhayul agama membodohi.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Raduga

fadine said:


> Yang mengejutkan, orang-orang miskin Indonesia tidak menyukai Komunisme. Anda seharusnya tidak membiarkan kaum borjuis dan takhayul agama membodohi.


communism never guarantee it will eliminated poverty , communism in indonesia already failed and defeated since 1965 , the truth is , your country even lacking in communism identity , (it's just another capitalism in disguise)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

fadine said:


> Yang mengejutkan, orang-orang miskin Indonesia tidak menyukai Komunisme. Anda seharusnya tidak membiarkan kaum borjuis dan takhayul agama membodohi.


Paan si..


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Raduga said:


> communism never guarantee it will eliminated poverty , communism in indonesia already failed and defeated since 1965 , the truth is , your country even lacking in communism identity , (it's just another capitalism in disguise)


Well, he's somewhat right about the religion part. We have khilafah stuff knocking on our door now. Depends on President action, they can be a real threat in the future just like PKI & Communism. 

Latest news says they openly want Kitab Suci above Constitution. If President didn't do anything to address this issue like communism in Soeharto era (not the mass killing part), I can only facepalm my face. 

I like how they play it. If I'm in their shoes, I would do something similar. As pepatah katakan: Divide and conquer. 

Internal threat is still a threat tho.


----------



## fadine

Raduga said:


> communism never guarantee it will eliminated poverty , communism in indonesia already failed and defeated since 1965 , the truth is , your country even lacking in communism identity , (it's just another capitalism in disguise)


Vietnam is still far from developing into Communism.
But I'm not surprised why Indonesia is not a communist country, I'm just surprised why Indonesians hate such Communism.



GraveDigger388 said:


> Paan si..


Gaje lu.


----------



## Cromwell

If Communism was so beloved then why USSR dissolved, why Eastern Europe communist regimes toppled and even Nicolae Caucescu was executed by his own people, why China develops " Chinese style socialism " with capitalist characteristic society, why people migrating from poor Communist or ex-Communist states to Capitalist wealthy states like US, and why many Vietnamese forumers so embraced American companies, die hard defending US trade war policies and even worships Donald J.Trump ( very symbol of US capitalist personification ) ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mejikuhibiu

The only pure comm still exist now just north korea..and look what happen to them now..
Why comm cant exist in Indonesia now because pki have bad record far from 30s,40s specially gestapu 1965..thats why comm banned in indonesia..i saw in medsos that they try to exis again..and i think govt know how to handle this grup..
And khilafah case..they dont have an good concept..from they concept you can call a ketua RT as khilafah too..this movement start from early 50s with di/tii kartosuwiryo separatis group..than they transform to NII..almost khilafah movement have affiliation with NII..
For me govt cant do soft aproachment to them..because they have an radical idiology and emotional about religion..
They teach they idiology from campus to campus and from pengajian to pengajian..and now we can see much of them in medsos with an hadist and sunnah lecture..


----------



## Nike

Marsekal Hadi using French to interview new recruit member from France. 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kucing itu imut

mejikuhibiu said:


> And khilafah case..they dont have an good concept..from they concept you can call a ketua RT as khilafah too..this movement start from early 50s with di/tii kartosuwiryo separatis group..than they transform to NII..almost khilafah movement have affiliation with NII..
> For me govt cant do soft aproachment to them..because they have an radical idiology and emotional about religion..
> They teach they idiology from campus to campus and from pengajian to pengajian..and now we can see much of them in medsos with an hadist and sunnah lecture..


And that's what made them really dangerous. They use soft power to approach people. From heart to heart wrapped in religion. You know how fanatic some Indonesian can be for religion. They're like a time bomb. If the government handle it poorly, they will use those zombies as a shield. 

Very different with PKI or Communism issue. Police can handle or ban it openly and not much people will defend them because of the stigma it have. But what about khilafah? The police can't ban it or isolate their activities like discussion forum openly because it's _Islam. _The silent of major groups like NU and Muhammadiyah didn't help either. 

In my opinion, at this rate, we don't need to wait for foreign countries to attack us to destroy Indonesia. We can silently watch how Indonesia disintegrate from within. Just a matter of time.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Kucing itu imut said:


> And that's what made them really dangerous. They use soft power to approach people. From heart to heart wrapped in religion. You know how fanatic some Indonesian can be for religion. They're like a time bomb. If the government handle it poorly, they will use those zombies as a shield.
> 
> Very different with PKI or Communism issue. Police can handle or ban it openly and not much people will defend them because of the stigma it have. But what about khilafah? The police can't ban it or isolate their activities like discussion forum openly because it's _Islam. _The silent of major groups like NU and Muhammadiyah didn't help either.
> 
> In my opinion, at this rate, we don't need to wait for foreign countries to attack us to destroy Indonesia. We can silently watch how Indonesia disintegrate from within. Just a matter of time.


Govt has do a right thing to banned hti..and will not continued izin fpi..
They now just change movement from uneffective terrorism movement to dakwah movement..
govt need a board to watch this since mui and other religious organitatie not effective to counter them..cause they have a member in mui and other..
Im not a politic man..but im glad that prosandi not win the election..we all know whos / what movement behind them


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> Has anyone here been watching Singaporean youtube account " PIGMOON K " ? It's interesting content and i highly recommend this



I did, it was funny at first but the more I read it the more I know that he has some problem with his head. The topic about our FIR which I try to give different perspective ended up in troll drama. His superiority complex seems to have overcome his head, combine with kinda ADHD made it hard to comunicate with him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> Marsekal Hadi using French to interview new recruit member from France.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Air Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto was educated in Ecole de Guerre militaire polytechnique, so no surprise he speaks French fluently. Actually it's good we have NATO states educated Commander of Armed Forces, he knows well directing development & modernisation modelling NATO states military


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> Reportedly IDF ( Israel Defence Forces ) personnels enjoying Indonesian coffee
> View attachment 572671
> View attachment 572672
> View attachment 572673
> 
> Reportedly a praying book of Israeli instructors to TNI during Soeharto era
> View attachment 572674



LOL Indonesian coffee is da shit  Anyway there is a book that I read (I couldnt recall if its benny moerdani biography or BIN) about our covert "business" with mxssad. I was kinda surprised how "big" their attention toward us back then. Not sure why, but from couple of book that I read this special interest really intrigued me. Tho up until now I coulndt sum up the logical reason


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> LOL Indonesian coffee is da shit  Anyway there is a book that I read (I couldnt recall if its benny moerdani biography or BIN) about our covert "business" with mxssad. I was kinda surprised how "big" their attention toward us back then. Not sure why, but from couple of book that I read this special interest really intrigued me. Tho up until now I coulndt sum up the logical reason


They say originally not for the taste but it's cheap and affordability also widely spread there. Don't ask me how come this products enter their market though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 572699
> View attachment 572700
> 
> Well there are even Indonesian restaurants in Jerusalem & Tel Aviv such as these.
> View attachment 572701
> 
> And even this



Oh wow, thanks for the information. I really dont know why and how they got there. I would love to hear more about it.



UMNOPutra said:


> Believe it or Not ... Indonesia with PTDI but Nothing .....



Aircraft Parts Export - Interesting data, thanks.



Cromwell said:


> Air Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto was educated in Ecole de Guerre militaire polytechnique, so no surprise he speaks French fluently. Actually it's good we have NATO states educated Commander of Armed Forces, he knows well directing development & modernisation modelling NATO states military



He went to France? Geezz I thought we only do US for overseas military education, silly me. Where else did we go outside US?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> Oh wow, thanks for the information. I really dont know why and how they got there. I would love to hear more about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Aircraft Parts Export - Interesting data, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> He went to France? Geezz I thought we only do US for overseas military education, silly me. Where else did we go outside US?


Well there was period when we sent our cadets to Breda, Netherlands and West Germany during Cold War even opposition leader Prabowo Subianto was educated in Germany for counter terrorism school

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

MoD is build facility to training in FIBUA, there is plan since long but only recently getting traction and approval nods. 





INDONESIA
*GROUND BREAKING FASILITAS LATIHAN PERTEMPURAN KOTA DI PUSDIKLATPASSUS BATUJAJAR*
1 AGUSTUS 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu bersama Kasad Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa meresmikan Ground Breaking pembangunan Fasilitas Latihan Pertempuran Kota (Faslat Purkota) untuk Pasukan Khusus TNI, Kamis (1/8) di Pusat Pendidikan dan Pelatihan Pasukan Khusus (Pusdiklatpassus) Batujajar, Bandung.

Dilansir dari laman _Kemhan (1/ 8/ 2019)_, Ground Breaking dimulainya pembangunan Faslat Purkota tersebut ditandai dengan penekanan tombol sirine dan penandatangan prastasi oleh Menhan bersama Kasad. Turut pula mendampingi Danjen Kopassus Mayjen TNI I Nyoman Cantiasa, Komandan Korps Marinir Mayjen TNI (Mar) Suhartono M.Tr. Han. dan Komandan Korpaskhas Marsekal Muda TNI Eris Widodo Y, S.E., M.Tr (Han).

Pembangunan Faslat Purkota yang diinisiasi oleh Menhan tersebut dimaksudkan untuk meningkatkan kemampuan dan profesionalisme Prajurit TNI khususnya pasukan khusus Kopassus, Marinir dan Korpaskhas dalam menghadapi potensi ancaman perang kota di wilayah Indonesia.

Menhan mengatakan, Faslat Purkota ini merupakan komitmen Kemhan untuk terus meningkatkan kemampuan Prajurit Pasukan Khusus dalam menunaikan tugas yang bercirikan kemampuan khusus dengan tingkat kecepatan gerak dan keberhasilan tinggi di dalam menghadapi berbagai macam dimensi ancaman khususnya ancaman terorisme dan radikalisme.

Upaya peningkatan kualitas SDM melalui pendidikan dan pelatihan terus ditingkatkan antara lain melalui intensitas latihan yang dikembangkan secara terus menerus dalam bentuk latihan perorangan, latihan satuan, latihan gabungan, maupun latihan bersama dengan negara lain.

“Latihan sangat penting, bagi saya dari dulu latihan itu adalah kesejahteraan bagi Prajurit”, ungkap Menhan.

Faslat Purkota ini dibangun di Batujajar agar nantinya fasilitas latihan pertempuran kota ini dapat digunakan bersama – sama oleh infantri yang ada di lingkungan TNI AD, kemudian oleh pasukan Koopsus TNI yang baru dibentuk, Satuan Marinir TNI AL, Satuan Paskhas TNI AU dan satuan pasukan khusus lainnya, baik untuk latihan khusus TNI maupun untuk latihan persiapan operasi.

Sementara itu, Danjen Kopassus menyampaikan bahwa pembangunan Faslat Purkota yang ideal diperlukan untuk menggambarkan situasi sebenarnya guna dijadikan tempat latihan prajurit TNI.

“Kebutuhan Faslat Purkota sangat mendukung operasi baik dalam negeri maupun luar negeri termasuk juga dalam rangka kegiatan kerjasama dengan negara sahabat”, ungkapnya.

Danjen Kopassus lebih lanjut menyapaikan terima kasih kepada Menhan yang telah memberikan ide sekaligus sebagai pencetus dalam pembangunan Pusat Latihan Pertempuran Kota tersebut.

Terima kasih juga disampaikan kepada Kasad yang terus mendukung dan mensupprt untuk terus membangun Sumber Daya Manusia khususnya TNI dan TNI AD agar semakin profesional.

_Photo: Ground Breaking Fasilitas Latihan Pertempuran Kota di Pusdiklatpassus Batujajar (Kemhan)_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Gundala said:


> Aircraft Parts Export - Interesting data, thanks.


Don't thank him, he's a troll that has been lurking in this thread for years, he need to GTFO.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Spoiler






Indos said:


> Innalillahi Wainna ilaihi Rojiun. Agung Hercules has passed away.



https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...at-jokowi-beliau-rujukan-umat-islam-indonesia





Gundala said:


> Indonesian coffee is da *shit*


Yeah literally, the real luwak coffee aka poop coffee.
*But it is already cleaned and safe to drink.



umigami said:


> I don't think they use luwak. Think how many luwak you need to produce it in huge industrial scale?


That's why I said *the real luwak coffee *not* luwak coffee *(brand), even when not in the industrial scale I've seen lots of luwak caged and forced to eat only coffee bean.
Maybe its possible to make it on industrial scale but with good treatment to the animal. It will be very expensive exotic coffee.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

I don't think they use luwak. Think how many luwak you need to produce it in huge industrial scale?


----------



## Raduga

jek_sperrow said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...at-jokowi-beliau-rujukan-umat-islam-indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah literally, the real luwak coffee aka poop coffee.
> *But it is already cleaned and safe to drink.
> 
> 
> That's why I said *the real luwak coffee *not* luwak coffee *(brand), even when not in the industrial scale I've seen lots of luwak caged and forced to eat only coffee bean.
> Maybe its possible to make it on industrial scale but with good treatment to the animal. It will be very expensive exotic coffee.


caged luwak coffee is sinful , the real luwak coffee with humanely ways is to letting free civet in coffee plantation complex , that way you could tell the civet actually really does eat the best "coffee bean" they found , and not forced to eat bad coffee bean like the caged one . and their presence on plantation could also deter dangerous animal like snake .

https://kumparan.com/balleonews/ang...tusan-amunisi-ke-kksb-setahun-ini-1rbjl9RqCa9
https://www.inews.id/daerah/papua/o...ibuan-amunisi-senjata-ke-kksb-papua-ditangkap






another example of soekarno speech about "musuh dari bangsa sendiri"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Credit to Angkasa Review

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> caged luwak coffee is sinful , the real luwak coffee with humanely ways is to letting free civet in coffee plantation complex , that way you could tell the civet actually really does eat the best "coffee bean" they found , and not forced to eat bad coffee bean like the caged one . and their presence on plantation could also deter dangerous animal like snake .
> 
> https://kumparan.com/balleonews/ang...tusan-amunisi-ke-kksb-setahun-ini-1rbjl9RqCa9
> https://www.inews.id/daerah/papua/o...ibuan-amunisi-senjata-ke-kksb-papua-ditangkap
> 
> View attachment 572789
> 
> 
> another example of soekarno speech about "musuh dari bangsa sendiri"



Hmm why you put the post like this one? When other member trying so hard to argue against other countries member? In the past i will just lashing and bashing this type of shit posting until the said member become hater or dont posting here anymore, you should refrain from this type of shit posting


----------



## Raduga

Marine Rouge said:


> Hmm why you put the post like this one? When other member trying so hard to argue against other countries member? In the past i will just lashing and bashing this type of shit posting until the said member become hater or dont posting here anymore, you should refrain from this type of shit posting


care to elaborate about that "shitposting" , i kinda don't get what were you saying ?


----------



## mandala

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 572791
> 
> Credit to Angkasa Review








Upper right pic is that our F-16 being upgraded? I see IFF Bird Slicer.


----------



## Cromwell

mandala said:


> Upper right pic is that our F-16 being upgraded? I see IFF Bird Slicer.


Well well good catch. I just realised that part after you said so. I can't wait untill 1st MLU F-16 finished and the pictures + specs are released to public.


----------



## Raduga

mandala said:


> Upper right pic is that our F-16 being upgraded? I see IFF Bird Slicer.


it's lockheed martin F-16 base render design for their advertisment on their website


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> it's lockheed martin F-16 base render design for their advertisment on their website


Not Viper promo picture but the one being in MLU next

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Not Viper promo picture but the one being in MLU next


did not caught that yellow airframe F-16 pic one on my phone , thanks to pointing that out


----------



## mandala

Raduga said:


> it's lockheed martin F-16 base render design for their advertisment on their website


I was referring to the upper right pic not the render one.



Raduga said:


> did not caught that yellow airframe F-16 pic one on my phone , thanks to pointing that out


Cropped it for you to see.








Cromwell said:


> Well well good catch. I just realised that part after you said so. I can't wait untill 1st MLU F-16 finished and the pictures + specs are released to public.


Not only IFF Bird Slicer but our F-16A/B will be equipped with SNIPER ATP Pod.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855481269714526208

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

mandala said:


> I was referring to the upper right pic not the render one.
> 
> 
> Cropped it for you to see.
> 
> View attachment 572797
> 
> 
> 
> Not only IFF Bird Slicer but our F-16A/B will be equipped with SNIPER ATP Pod.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855481269714526208



Are all of them completed with CFT?
Are they also upgrading their radar to AESA (SABR)?


----------



## mandala

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Are all of them completed with CFT?
> Are they also upgrading their radar to AESA (SABR)?









^^ From the blurry text we can see that they upgraded the radar from AN/APG-66 to AN/APG-68(V)9.

Don't know about the CFT though.

*AN/APG-68(V)9 Benefits*

Faster, farther aerial target target acquisition, with 33% greater air-to-air range than legacy radars
Synthetic aperture radar ground mapping mode
Reduced weight, power, and cooling
25%-45% lower support costs
Higher reliability with greater than 120% MTBF improvement over legacy radar
Compatible with LITENING and other EO pods
Compatible with EW systems
Compatible with AMRAAM, AIM-9X, and other missiles and GPS weapons such as JDAM, JSOW and WCMD
Retrofit kit can be installed in approximately 2 days on the flight line
Robust logistics base, with hundreds of systems fielded
Compatible with all F-16 avionics suites.
https://www.northropgrumman.com/Capabilities/ANAPG68/Pages/default.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> MoD is build facility to training in FIBUA, there is plan since long but only recently getting traction and approval nods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDONESIA
> *GROUND BREAKING FASILITAS LATIHAN PERTEMPURAN KOTA DI PUSDIKLATPASSUS BATUJAJAR*
> 1 AGUSTUS 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu bersama Kasad Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa meresmikan Ground Breaking pembangunan Fasilitas Latihan Pertempuran Kota (Faslat Purkota) untuk Pasukan Khusus TNI, Kamis (1/8) di Pusat Pendidikan dan Pelatihan Pasukan Khusus (Pusdiklatpassus) Batujajar, Bandung.
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _Kemhan (1/ 8/ 2019)_, Ground Breaking dimulainya pembangunan Faslat Purkota tersebut ditandai dengan penekanan tombol sirine dan penandatangan prastasi oleh Menhan bersama Kasad. Turut pula mendampingi Danjen Kopassus Mayjen TNI I Nyoman Cantiasa, Komandan Korps Marinir Mayjen TNI (Mar) Suhartono M.Tr. Han. dan Komandan Korpaskhas Marsekal Muda TNI Eris Widodo Y, S.E., M.Tr (Han).
> 
> Pembangunan Faslat Purkota yang diinisiasi oleh Menhan tersebut dimaksudkan untuk meningkatkan kemampuan dan profesionalisme Prajurit TNI khususnya pasukan khusus Kopassus, Marinir dan Korpaskhas dalam menghadapi potensi ancaman perang kota di wilayah Indonesia.
> 
> Menhan mengatakan, Faslat Purkota ini merupakan komitmen Kemhan untuk terus meningkatkan kemampuan Prajurit Pasukan Khusus dalam menunaikan tugas yang bercirikan kemampuan khusus dengan tingkat kecepatan gerak dan keberhasilan tinggi di dalam menghadapi berbagai macam dimensi ancaman khususnya ancaman terorisme dan radikalisme.
> 
> Upaya peningkatan kualitas SDM melalui pendidikan dan pelatihan terus ditingkatkan antara lain melalui intensitas latihan yang dikembangkan secara terus menerus dalam bentuk latihan perorangan, latihan satuan, latihan gabungan, maupun latihan bersama dengan negara lain.
> 
> “Latihan sangat penting, bagi saya dari dulu latihan itu adalah kesejahteraan bagi Prajurit”, ungkap Menhan.
> 
> Faslat Purkota ini dibangun di Batujajar agar nantinya fasilitas latihan pertempuran kota ini dapat digunakan bersama – sama oleh infantri yang ada di lingkungan TNI AD, kemudian oleh pasukan Koopsus TNI yang baru dibentuk, Satuan Marinir TNI AL, Satuan Paskhas TNI AU dan satuan pasukan khusus lainnya, baik untuk latihan khusus TNI maupun untuk latihan persiapan operasi.
> 
> Sementara itu, Danjen Kopassus menyampaikan bahwa pembangunan Faslat Purkota yang ideal diperlukan untuk menggambarkan situasi sebenarnya guna dijadikan tempat latihan prajurit TNI.
> 
> “Kebutuhan Faslat Purkota sangat mendukung operasi baik dalam negeri maupun luar negeri termasuk juga dalam rangka kegiatan kerjasama dengan negara sahabat”, ungkapnya.
> 
> Danjen Kopassus lebih lanjut menyapaikan terima kasih kepada Menhan yang telah memberikan ide sekaligus sebagai pencetus dalam pembangunan Pusat Latihan Pertempuran Kota tersebut.
> 
> Terima kasih juga disampaikan kepada Kasad yang terus mendukung dan mensupprt untuk terus membangun Sumber Daya Manusia khususnya TNI dan TNI AD agar semakin profesional.
> 
> _Photo: Ground Breaking Fasilitas Latihan Pertempuran Kota di Pusdiklatpassus Batujajar (Kemhan)_



Nice!! I hope that our Police can use this training facility as well. 



HellFireIndo said:


> Don't thank him, he's a troll that has been lurking in this thread for years, he need to GTFO.



Noted! I was wondering why he brought it up, but since Im fairly new I gave him the benefit of a doubt



jek_sperrow said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...at-jokowi-beliau-rujukan-umat-islam-indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah literally, the real luwak coffee aka poop coffee.
> *But it is already cleaned and safe to drink.
> 
> 
> That's why I said *the real luwak coffee *not* luwak coffee *(brand), even when not in the industrial scale I've seen lots of luwak caged and forced to eat only coffee bean.
> Maybe its possible to make it on industrial scale but with good treatment to the animal. It will be very expensive exotic coffee.



Indonesian coffee is known for its flavour worldwide but way back then we only knew Starbuck and coffee bean in major city. I was pissed knowing how we export the green bean (raw) then imported it again as roasted/ready bean (already cooked). I established a local small coffee shop just because of it LOL. I mean we have these delicious coffee beans but not enough local coffee shop? heh. Nowadays there are alot of local made coffee shop, and those Overseas franchise pretty much help it grow in a way such as system, human resource training, etc. Now they are in abit of headache trying to compete with cheaper and more quality local coffee shop. Now I can say we are "tuan rumah di negara kita sendiri". Up until now I only serve local grown coffee in my shop. Now somebody better do R&D for local made coffee machine!  



Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Are all of them completed with CFT?



I was about to ask this question. I am abit skeptical about the aesa radar, but CFT could really help increase the range which is really needed for the operation. Tho Im not sure this A/B structure can accomodate my hope...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

mandala said:


> ^^ From the blurry text we can see that they upgraded the radar to AN/APG-68(V)9.
> 
> Don't know about the CFT though.



Do you mean AN/APG-68 (V) 9?

Oh jadi rasa blok 52 lagi dong, why not AN/APG-83? Apa nggak enak sama Singapore dan Thailand ya ? Mereka masih pakai APG-68 (V) 9 kok kita mau lompat ke APG-83 ?

Actually I do hope our MLU aircrafts to be completed with APG-83 AESA radar too.



Gundala said:


> Nice!! I hope that our Police can use this training facility as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Noted! I was wondering why he brought it up, but since Im fairly new I gave him the benefit of a doubt
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian coffee is known for its flavour worldwide but way back then we only knew Starbuck and coffee bean in major city. I was pissed knowing how we export the green bean (raw) then imported it again as roasted/ready bean (already cooked). I established a local small coffee shop just because of it LOL. I mean we have these delicious coffee beans but not enough local coffee shop? heh. Nowadays there are alot of local made coffee shop, and those Overseas franchise pretty much help it grow in a way such as system, human resource training, etc. Now they are in abit of headache trying to compete with cheaper and more quality local coffee shop. Now I can say we are "tuan rumah di negara kita sendiri". Up until now I only serve local grown coffee in my shop. Now somebody better do R&D for local made coffee machine!
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to ask this question. I am abit skeptical about the aesa radar, but CFT could really help increase the range which is really needed for the operation. Tho Im not sure this A/B structure can accomodate my hope...


If the structure to be rebuild and strengthen, CFT may be installed on the new structure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Do you mean AN/APG-68 (V) 9?
> 
> Oh jadi rasa blok 52 lagi dong, why not AN/APG-83? Apa nggak enak sama Singapore dan Thailand ya ? Mereka masih pakai APG-68 (V) 9 kok kita mau lompat ke APG-83 ?
> 
> Actually I do hope our MLU aircraft to be completed with APG-83 AESA radar too.
> 
> 
> If the structure to be rebuild and strengthen, CFT may be installed on the new structure.


According to the text yes AN/APG-68(V)9.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

mandala said:


> According to the text yes AN/APG-68(V)9.


Hiks


----------



## radialv

Late angkasa magz's replacement sir?


Cromwell said:


> View attachment 572787
> View attachment 572788
> View attachment 572790
> View attachment 572791
> View attachment 572792
> View attachment 572793
> 
> Credit to Angkasa Review


----------



## mandala

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 572791
> 
> Credit to Angkasa Review


Btw do you have a high res of this pic?


----------



## umigami

mandala said:


> Upper right pic is that our F-16 being upgraded? I see IFF Bird Slicer.



Do our 52ID gonna get it too?
(not just bird slicer but apg68v9 and sniper pod)


----------



## Cromwell

radialv said:


> Late angkasa magz's replacement sir?


Yup this is the latest ones



mandala said:


> Btw do you have a high res of this pic?


I'll see if i can get better resolution screenshoot of this



Gundala said:


> Nice!! I hope that our Police can use this training facility as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Noted! I was wondering why he brought it up, but since Im fairly new I gave him the benefit of a doubt
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian coffee is known for its flavour worldwide but way back then we only knew Starbuck and coffee bean in major city. I was pissed knowing how we export the green bean (raw) then imported it again as roasted/ready bean (already cooked). I established a local small coffee shop just because of it LOL. I mean we have these delicious coffee beans but not enough local coffee shop? heh. Nowadays there are alot of local made coffee shop, and those Overseas franchise pretty much help it grow in a way such as system, human resource training, etc. Now they are in abit of headache trying to compete with cheaper and more quality local coffee shop. Now I can say we are "tuan rumah di negara kita sendiri". Up until now I only serve local grown coffee in my shop. Now somebody better do R&D for local made coffee machine!
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to ask this question. I am abit skeptical about the aesa radar, but CFT could really help increase the range which is really needed for the operation. Tho Im not sure this A/B structure can accomodate my hope...


CFT is made available from Block 50/52 onward. I don't think all items from Block 50/52 above can be added in MLU Tapes selections



umigami said:


> Do our 52ID gonna get it too?
> (not just bird slicer but apg68v9 and sniper pod)


FMS for 6 Litening pod originally as a package for 24 F-16 C/D Block 25+ EDA as for the radar they use AN/APG-68V3. There were talks between ACM Yuyu Sutisna ( TNI AU Chief of Staff ) & General Charles Q Brown ( Commander of PACOM ) on future upgrades for 24 F-16 C/D sometime around February 2019 in Australia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Cromwell said:


> I'll see if i can get better resolution screenshoot of this


Thanks especially the F-16 pic with the IFF Bird Slicer.


----------



## striver44

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Higher resolution and more complete version
Credit to Suara Angkasa

JDAM contract for Indonesia




Credit to Fb page Lembaga Keris

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 572804
> View attachment 572805
> View attachment 572806
> View attachment 572807
> View attachment 572808
> View attachment 572809
> View attachment 572810
> View attachment 572811
> View attachment 572812
> View attachment 572813
> View attachment 572814
> View attachment 572815
> View attachment 572816
> View attachment 572817
> 
> Higher resolution and more complete version
> Credit to Suara Angkasa
> 
> JDAM contract for Indonesia
> View attachment 572818
> 
> Credit to Fb page Lembaga Keris


Thanks. 

Cropped pic:






^^ Confirmed the F-16 with IFF Bird Slicer and i can see in the background another F-16 with TNI-AU livery.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cromwell

mandala said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Cropped pic:
> 
> View attachment 572825
> 
> 
> ^^ Confirmed the F-16 with IFF Bird Slicer and i can see in the background another F-16 with TNI-AU livery.


Np. I know this is no latest AN/APG-83 SABR but this AN/APG-68 V9 radar, AN/APX-109 Bird Slicer IFF, JDAM munitions and many more we haven't known yet for now. This is more or less MLU almost equall to Block 52 and probably more advance than F-16 C/D Block 25+ ID we have. This is huge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Cromwell said:


> Np. I know this is no latest AN/APG-83 SABR but this AN/APG-68 V9 radar, AN/APX-109 Bird Slicer IFF, JDAM munitions and many more we haven't known yet for now. This is more or less MLU almost equall to Block 52 and probably more advance than F-16 C/D Block 25+ ID we have. This is huge


I was thinking the same thing. This would make the F-16 MLU more advance than the F-16C/D. Iinm the frame is also newer than the F-16C/D.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 572804
> View attachment 572805
> View attachment 572806
> View attachment 572807
> View attachment 572808
> View attachment 572809
> View attachment 572810
> View attachment 572811
> View attachment 572812
> View attachment 572813
> View attachment 572814
> View attachment 572815
> View attachment 572816
> View attachment 572817
> 
> Higher resolution and more complete version
> Credit to Suara Angkasa
> 
> JDAM contract for Indonesia
> View attachment 572818
> 
> Credit to Fb page Lembaga Keris


Just like previous buying item like pandur, we bought first buying in small quantity for testing, if we satisfy, we will bought hundreds or thousands and if possible we make it by ourselves under license.


----------



## Cromwell

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Just like previous buying item like pandur, we bought first buying in small quantity for testing, if we satisfy, we will bought hundreds or thousands and if possible we make it by ourselves under license.


Well all i know F-16 V is among candidates on replacement of 14th Squadron and to replace Hawks in 1st & 12th Squadrons. So all i know maximum 2 - 3 squadrons to procure in future but those aren't even additional squadrons but replacing ageing fighters in already existing squadrons.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Cromwell said:


> Well all i know F-16 V is among candidates on replacement of 14th Squadron and to replace Hawks in 1st & 12th Squadrons. So all i know maximum 2 - 3 squadrons to procure in future but those aren't even additional squadrons but replacing ageing fighters in already existing squadrons.



My comment above is for JDAM acquisition, Maam.

Our MEF target is only 128 fighters into 8 squadrons.

For hawks replacement is still a long way to go. Hawks will be positioned in Sumatra only, thus all hawks in Supadio will be removed. While Supadio will be filled with Vipers or another upgraded aircrafts from AMARC. Thus three squadrons of another F16s are Supadio, new squadrons in Kupang and Ska 14 replacing F5 (If only Su-35 delayed or cancelled).


----------



## Cromwell

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> My comment above is for JDAM acquisition, Maam.
> 
> Our MEF target is only 128 fighters into 8 squadrons.
> 
> For hawks replacement is still a long way to go. Hawks will be positioned in Sumatra only, thus all hawks in Supadio will be removed. While Supadio will be filled with Vipers or another upgraded aircrafts from AMARC. Thus three squadrons of another F16s are Supadio, new squadrons in Kupang and Ska 14 replacing F5 (If only Su-35 delayed or cancelled).


Please don't call me maam. Despite my profile pic of Mrs Retno Marsudi, i'm a male by sex.


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Just like previous buying item like pandur, we bought first buying in small quantity for testing, if we satisfy, we will bought hundreds or thousands and if possible we make it by ourselves under license.


What about C-705 missile that we reverse engineered. Did AL satisfied with them?


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> Well all i know F-16 V is among candidates on replacement of 14th Squadron and to replace Hawks in 1st & 12th Squadrons. So all i know maximum 2 - 3 squadrons to procure in future but those aren't even additional squadrons but replacing ageing fighters in already existing squadrons.



I think the 14th Ska would still be filled with SU35. Tho maybe got delayed with ongoing negotiation regarding Viper, GSP, CAATSA,etc. Looking at your post regarding subs earlier there are something/some deal with russ that I "smell" which didnt go through. Prolly in relation with previous govt deal era. My wild and crazy speculation is about some subs we "borrowed" which russ expect us to buy after the period is over but didnt go thru. Last year Jkw out of no where stated that he wont buy used alutsista, and no its last year which is way after F16 crashed in halim. Couple of months later (If im not mistaken it only 1 month after) puttin said that he will visit Indonesia in April or after the election. Its August already then this news just came in..

https://republika.co.id/berita/pvq9r2428/rusia-berencana-naikkan-tarif-pajak-cpo-indonesia

One of the thing I learned in many intellegence book is "there is no such a thing as coincidence".
Looking how we revised F16 purchased plan from 48 to 32 aside from not having enough budget is prolly to leave some room for the extra SU35 needed to make it full ska. Then again its just my wild speculation based on nothing.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Cromwell said:


> Please don't call me maam. Despite my profile pic of Mrs Retno Marsudi, i'm a male by sex.


Ups, sorry.


----------



## GraveDigger388

B


Cromwell said:


> Np. I know this is no latest AN/APG-83 SABR but this AN/APG-68 V9 radar, AN/APX-109 Bird Slicer IFF, JDAM munitions and many more we haven't known yet for now. This is more or less MLU almost equall to Block 52 and probably more advance than F-16 C/D Block 25+ ID we have. This is huge


Bloody hell... Any contract details??


----------



## Cromwell

GraveDigger388 said:


> B
> 
> Bloody hell... Any contract details??


I'm afraid no. I don't have the details though i've posted a screenshot about Speaker of The House backthen Congressmen Paul Ryan approving 50 Millions US$ MLU contract for Indonesia a while ago.



Gundala said:


> I think the 14th Ska would still be filled with SU35. Tho maybe got delayed with ongoing negotiation regarding Viper, GSP, CAATSA,etc. Looking at your post regarding subs earlier there are something/some deal with russ that I "smell" which didnt go through. Prolly in relation with previous govt deal era. My wild and crazy speculation is about some subs we "borrowed" which russ expect us to buy after the period is over but didnt go thru. Last year Jkw out of no where stated that he wont buy used alutsista, and no its last year which is way after F16 crashed in halim. Couple of months later (If im not mistaken it only 1 month after) puttin said that he will visit Indonesia in April or after the election. Its August already then this news just came in..
> 
> https://republika.co.id/berita/pvq9r2428/rusia-berencana-naikkan-tarif-pajak-cpo-indonesia
> 
> One of the thing I learned in many intellegence book is "there is no such a thing as coincidence".
> Looking how we revised F16 purchased plan from 48 to 32 aside from not having enough budget is prolly to leave some room for the extra SU35 needed to make it full ska. Then again its just my wild speculation based on nothing.


Oh well eversince Trump took office and waging trade war. Basically every right wing leader follow his steps among them is Pres. Putin. This is another headache for Ministry of Trade Affairs


----------



## mandala



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Kucing itu imut said:


> What about C-705 missile that we reverse engineered. Did AL satisfied with them?


I think its will be exocet..from what i see cromwell post..i forgot from which page..


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> their new LHD go to waste lol



https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/turk...er-on-fire-tcg-anadolu-sedef-shipyard.616261/

From what i know it is not so serious. And they have big ship only with helikopter. Very 


UMNOPutra said:


> Believe it or Not ... Indonesia with PTDI but Nothing .....




What is thai aerospace industry they have? And what is their specialty and product??


----------



## Cromwell

Ruhnama said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/turk...er-on-fire-tcg-anadolu-sedef-shipyard.616261/
> 
> From what i know it is not so serious. And they have big ship only with helikopter. Very
> 
> 
> 
> What is thai aerospace industry they have? And what is their specialty and product??


Turkey kind of miscalculate the situation and unaware the impacts it brought by pressing forward S-400 procurement.

https://www.mbda-systems.com/2018/0...e-indigeneous-air-and-missile-defense-system/
They were doing just fine had they sticked to previous programme on codeveloping SAMP/T between Aselsan and MBDA. Now with CAATSA in effective, US can just deny the sale of TAK-129 attack helicopter engine they wish to export. Also it seems TCG Anadolu lost its chance to carry VTOL F-35








Thailand has various private foreign aircraft spare parts manufacturing companies


----------



## Ruhnama

Cromwell said:


> Turkey kind of miscalculate the situation and unaware the impacts it brought by pressing forward S-400 procurement.
> 
> https://www.mbda-systems.com/2018/0...e-indigeneous-air-and-missile-defense-system/
> They were doing just fine had they sticked to previous programme on codeveloping SAMP/T between Aselsan and MBDA. Now with CAATSA in effective, US can just deny the sale of TAK-129 attack helicopter engine they wish to export. Also it seems TCG Anadolu lost its chance to carry VTOL F-35
> 
> View attachment 572842
> View attachment 572843
> 
> Thailand has various private foreign aircraft spare parts manufacturing companies



They have good track if you see what cabatli said in turkish forum
They have shorad hisar a medsam hisar and for long range with samp/t maybe base for hisar U

Also have project AAM gokturk and ground version is called siper

And.... BOOOM s400 is coming very fast
(Not like our su35................ :v)

Turkish have license to make engine from GE so if there is caatsa are they license
revoked or not what happen?

As i know they make some indigenous helikopter engine.

So ptdi only make aircraft not a part?


----------



## Cromwell

Ruhnama said:


> They have good track if you see what cabatli said in turkish forum
> They have shorad hisar a medsam hisar and for long range with samp/t maybe base for hisar U
> 
> Also have project AAM gokturk and ground version is called siper
> 
> And.... BOOOM s400 is coming very fast
> (Not like our su35................ :v)
> 
> Turkish have license to make engine from GE so if there is caatsa are they license
> revoked or not what happen?
> 
> As i know they make some indigenous helikopter engine.
> 
> So ptdi only make aircraft not a part?


Well this time they blow up everything apart. Have you read articles on Pakistan & Philippines cancelling order of TAK-129 due to US refused to sell the engine ? They'd rather new. Well as for PT.DI scroll to previous pages where i posted local contents on H-225M & C-295 for example. Most of the subsystems are still imported, PT.DI primarily manufactures the aircrafts though. We want to boost exports from aviation industries, we should increase the capacity on spare parts export or MRO business. 3 or 4 months ago i've read an article about PT.DI willing to produce non allumunium spare parts for Airbus & Boeing.


----------



## striver44

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ruhnama

Cromwell said:


> Well this time they blow up everything apart. Have you read articles on Pakistan & Philippines cancelling order of TAK-129 due to US refused to sell the engine ? They'd rather new. Well as for PT.DI scroll to previous pages where i posted local contents on H-225M & C-295 for example. Most of the subsystems are still imported, PT.DI primarily manufactures the aircrafts though. We want to boost exports from aviation industries, we should increase the capacity on spare parts export or MRO business. 3 or 4 months ago i've read an article about PT.DI willing to produce non allumunium spare parts for Airbus & Boeing.



Philpini also want atak? I never hear that but pakistan has interest it and cancel it

Still i still read in turkish forum waht happend next and what engine they can make or not

They make good stuff but not with engine btw what about license and are caatsa also rule the license? If they cant export it, can they use licensed engine in their own heli?


----------



## Nike

Ruhnama said:


> Philpini also want atak? I never hear that but pakistan has interest it and cancel it
> 
> Still i still read in turkish forum waht happend next and what engine they can make or not
> 
> They make good stuff but not with engine btw what about license and are caatsa also rule the license? If they cant export it, can they use licensed engine in their own heli?




Licensed made stuff usually got vital component sourced from original manufacturer


----------



## Cromwell

Ruhnama said:


> Philpini also want atak? I never hear that but pakistan has interest it and cancel it
> 
> Still i still read in turkish forum waht happend next and what engine they can make or not
> 
> They make good stuff but not with engine btw what about license and are caatsa also rule the license? If they cant export it, can they use licensed engine in their own heli?


Go to Maxdefense you'll see postings on Philippines DND & Sec.of Defense Lorenzana making preferences and possible future procurement of TAK-129 once 2 AH-1Z donated from Jordan delivered


----------



## Bhayangkara

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Oh jadi rasa blok 52 lagi dong, why not AN/APG-83? Apa nggak enak sama Singapore dan Thailand ya ? Mereka masih pakai APG-68 (V) 9 kok kita mau lompat ke APG-83 ?



Don't assuming too much. We don't takes the SABR radar package it simply of budget availability for that MLU project. jadi gak ada hubungannya dengan budaya ewuh pakewuh sama tetangga 


Btw diskusinya makin rame euy, sampe kelewat ratusan pages..


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> They have good track if you see what cabatli said in turkish forum
> They have shorad hisar a medsam hisar and for long range with samp/t maybe base for hisar U
> 
> Also have project AAM gokturk and ground version is called siper
> 
> And.... BOOOM s400 is coming very fast
> (Not like our su35................ :v)
> 
> Turkish have license to make engine from GE so if there is caatsa are they license
> revoked or not what happen?
> 
> As i know they make some indigenous helikopter engine.
> 
> So ptdi only make aircraft not a part?



you should realized most of their product are licensed stuff , like pars 8x8 as example , it was based on US GPV 8x8 , even their indigenous helicopter engine from tusas , most of the parts are still imported or licensed


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

KCR Design from tesco indomaritim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HellFireIndo

The Pinoys seems to kinda love getting donations, from Attack Heli to ships, on top of that, there's always one of them saying "_how about..... also donate some...."_, one thing that i think is very over the top is them wanting the US to *subsidize *the sale of F-16Vs so that they could afford it. Kinda weird considering our folks are kinda against such a thing (donations, hibah), yet the Pinoys have an opposite stance towards donations, embracing it like it's a legit and good way to build up their military.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> The Pinoys seems to kinda love getting donations, from Attack Heli to ships, on top of that, there's always one of them saying "_how about..... also donate some...."_, one thing that i think is very over the top is them wanting the US to *subsidize *the sale of F-16Vs so that they could afford it. Kinda weird considering our folks are kinda against such a thing (donations, hibah), yet the Pinoys have an opposite stance towards donations, embracing it like it's a legit and good way to build up their military.



Eventhough their economy is comparable in size to Vietnam but their attitude toward military building is like heaven and earth. Even Philippine top brass is not shy to shout out their intention


----------



## striver44

HellFireIndo said:


> The Pinoys seems to kinda love getting donations, from Attack Heli to ships, on top of that, there's always one of them saying "_how about..... also donate some...."_, one thing that i think is very over the top is them wanting the US to *subsidize *the sale of F-16Vs so that they could afford it. Kinda weird considering our folks are kinda against such a thing (donations, hibah), yet the Pinoys have an opposite stance towards donations, embracing it like it's a legit and good way to build up their military.


Meanwhile their president is bootlicking china and backed down in SCS ay the same time they want more us cooperation. Pathethic


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Meanwhile their president is bootlicking china and backed down in SCS ay the same time they want more us cooperation. Pathethic



Thats what you called unreliable ally, their attitude is in contrast with ex enemies turn to Allies Japan


----------



## Cromwell

Filipino loves freebies, everything free they will take them all. They're no arrogant and pompous people, actually my Fb account has more Filipino friends than my fellow kins Indonesian. I have this friend of mine, ex servicemen of Philippines Navy who has physician daughter. He said he was once served on this




BRP Sierra Madre LST kept on service and stranded in disputed zone. He said he willing to serve his country and stayed in the rotting rusty boat. Kind of sad thinking how unfortunate they're now in this South China Sea dispute, cheated, fooled by various nations including their neighbour. The more i interact with them and reading the news; it's only them who accepts the way we uphold our law regarding illegal fishing and frank is Indonesia probably has been few nations honest enough to them. Their situation is made even worse by poor Rodrigo Duterte leadership on handling this


----------



## striver44

Marine Rouge said:


> Thats what you called unreliable ally, their attitude is in contrast with ex enemies turn to Allies Japan


What baffles me is why the PH top military officers army havent launched any coups towards duterte lol. Normally we would have seen a CIA backed coup whenever one country decide to let slip of US influence.


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> What baffles me is why the PH top military officers army havent launched any coups towards duterte lol. Normally we would have seen a CIA backed coup whenever one country decide to let slip of US influence.



Because US deemed Duterte is not as dangerous as Erdogan, he just a coward and big bullshit talker and only dangerous for his own people



Cromwell said:


> Filipino loves freebies, everything free they will take them all. They're no arrogant and pompous people, actually my Fb account has more Filipino friends than my fellow kins Indonesian. I have this friend of mine, ex servicemen of Philippines Navy who has physician daughter. He said he was once served on this
> View attachment 572864
> 
> BRP Sierra Madre LST kept on service and stranded in disputed zone. He said he willing to serve his country and stayed in the rotting rusty boat. Kind of sad thinking how unfortunate they're now in this South China Sea dispute, cheated, fooled by various nations including their neighbour. The more i interact with them and reading the news; it's only them who accepts the way we uphold our law regarding illegal fishing and frank is Indonesia probably has been few nations honest enough to them. Their situation is made even worse by poor Rodrigo Duterte leadership on handling this



They lose control of two islets in South China sea through South Vietnamese treacherous acts, and thats case kinda baffled me. If this happened against Indonesia we will retaliate by using forces if needed 


https://www.philstar.com/headlines/2013/01/04/893091/vietnam-puts-supermarket-occupied-pugad-island


----------



## striver44

Marine Rouge said:


> Because US deemed Duterte is not as dangerous as Erdogan, he just a coward and big bullshit talker and only dangerous for his own people


Well in the long run duterte is far far dangerous because he had turn the pacific what usually be an american private lake into a dangerous waters for american ships by being hostile to us troops and bowing down to china. Who knows when duterte will give licence for china to station a2/ad system in phil shores. I mean why wouldnt he


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Well in the long run duterte is far far dangerous because he had turn the pacific what usually be an american private lake into a dangerous waters for american ships by being hostile to us troops and bowing down to china. Who knows when duterte will give licence for china to station a2/ad system in phil shores. I mean why wouldnt he



He dont dare to cross the red lines, especially when Philippine army itself is very American centric


----------



## Cromwell

striver44 said:


> What baffles me is why the PH top military officers army havent launched any coups towards duterte lol. Normally we would have seen a CIA backed coup whenever one country decide to let slip of US influence.


The problems with them is their false hope that someday someone will rescue them not saving themself


Marine Rouge said:


> Because US deemed Duterte is not as dangerous as Erdogan, he just a coward and big bullshit talker and only dangerous for his own people
> 
> 
> 
> They lose control of two islets in South China sea through South Vietnamese treacherous acts, and thats case kinda baffled me. If this happened against Indonesia we will retaliate by using forces if needed
> 
> 
> https://www.philstar.com/headlines/2013/01/04/893091/vietnam-puts-supermarket-occupied-pugad-island


Sure we do Indonesia will send the entire forces we have to retrieve the situation. The problems with Philippines is they have false hope that someone will rescue them instead of solving the case by themself. Indonesia in other way has been always made into thinking that we ourself must solve the problems we have, not someone else but we ourself


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> Filipino loves freebies, everything free they will take them all. They're no arrogant and pompous people, actually my Fb account has more Filipino friends than my fellow kins Indonesian. I have this friend of mine, ex servicemen of Philippines Navy who has physician daughter. He said he was once served on this
> View attachment 572864
> 
> BRP Sierra Madre LST kept on service and stranded in disputed zone. He said he willing to serve his country and stayed in the rotting rusty boat. Kind of sad thinking how unfortunate they're now in this South China Sea dispute, cheated, fooled by various nations including their neighbour. The more i interact with them and reading the news; it's only them who accepts the way we uphold our law regarding illegal fishing and frank is Indonesia probably has been few nations honest enough to them. Their situation is made even worse by poor Rodrigo Duterte leadership on handling this


Philippines is indeed the "best" direct neighbor of ours, where we have almost no dispute with. But the way their people look at things, there's something "wrong" about it, like, they always sees themselves as helpless and needing help from "seniors" at all times. The difference in mindset between us and them is surprisingly pretty contrasting, like when we wanna have more military industrial capability, we wanted the government to invest to the like of PAL, Pindad and DI, make our industry "more Indonesian" and make it better (more capable) time after time. But they take the exact opposite route, they wanted foreign companies to take over their defunct industries like the recent Austal takover of their shipyard....my question is simply : why? isn't it better if Philippines just do things like the rest of the globe? to build up it's own capability and to not keep relying on other countries?


----------



## Raduga

HellFireIndo said:


> Philippines is indeed the "best" direct neighbor of ours, where we have almost no dispute with. But the way their people look at things, there's something "wrong" about it, like, they always sees themselves as helpless and needing help from "seniors" at all times. The difference in mindset between us and them is surprisingly pretty contrasting, like when we wanna have more military industrial capability.
> 
> We wanted the government to invest to the like of PAL, Pindad and DI, make our industry "more Indonesian" and make it better (more capable) time after time. But they take the exact opposite route, they wanted foreign companies to take over their defunct industries like the recent Austal takover of their shipyard....my question is simply : why? isn't it better if Philippines just do things like the rest of the globe? to build up it's own capability and to not keep relying on other countries?



they do have capability to built a decent LCU if i remember


----------



## Ruhnama

Some people in turkish forum argue that TuAF must replace f16 with sukhoi (sukoi steronk f35 kalah) lol
If this hapoen can we get that hibah alutsista from them kwkwkk

Or maybe some people argue that they must use f16 with Sukhoi fighter

Maybe in here familiar with that


----------



## Cromwell

HellFireIndo said:


> Philippines is indeed the "best" direct neighbor of ours, where we have almost no dispute with. But the way their people look at things, there's something "wrong" about it, like, they always sees themselves as helpless and needing help from "seniors" at all times. The difference in mindset between us and them is surprisingly pretty contrasting, like when we wanna have more military industrial capability.
> 
> We wanted the government to invest to the like of PAL, Pindad and DI, make our industry "more Indonesian" and make it better (more capable) time after time. But they take the exact opposite route, they wanted foreign companies to take over their defunct industries like the recent Austal takover of their shipyard....my question is simply : why? isn't it better if Philippines just do things like the rest of the globe? to build up it's own capability and to not keep relying on other countries?


I had a friend who already deceased now Filipino former Secretary of Navy Roylo Gollez, well the way he discussed things with me is no the way Indonesian would do. The see our military industries growing, our military forces expands & modernised, they way we resolve illegal fishing by sinking them, how China dares not sail further south, they expect us to come to their rescue while basically doing nothing but making protests, demonstations, legal law public discussion but no real efforts.


----------



## striver44

HellFireIndo said:


> Philippines is indeed the "best" direct neighbor of ours, where we have almost no dispute with. But the way their people look at things, there's something "wrong" about it, like, they always sees themselves as helpless and needing help from "seniors" at all times. The difference in mindset between us and them is surprisingly pretty contrasting, like when we wanna have more military industrial capability, we wanted the government to invest to the like of PAL, Pindad and DI, make our industry "more Indonesian" and make it better (more capable) time after time. But they take the exact opposite route, they wanted foreign companies to take over their defunct industries like the recent Austal takover of their shipyard....my question is simply : why? isn't it better if Philippines just do things like the rest of the globe? to build up it's own capability and to not keep relying on other countries?


They are still in the SEATO era nostalgia, they think that they are still important enough so that Daddy murica will come to the rescue whenever they screw themselves. I mean look most pinoy ive saw in the net still bragging about marcos, wtf seriously marcos?? As if he had build PH into a might superpower


----------



## Cromwell

striver44 said:


> They are still in the SEATO era nostalgia, they think that they are still important enough so that Daddy murica will come to the rescue whenever they screw themselves. I mean look most pinoy ive saw in the net still bragging about marcos, wtf seriously marcos?? As if he had build PH into a might superpower


Sure they do, just look at Maxdefense or Philippines Defense Forums page they want to raise ASEAN " NATO " like military alliance to help them. Well they're dreaming too much, political differences and constitutional issue, there's no way something like that will ever happen in Southeast Asia.


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> I had a friend who already deceased now Filipino former Secretary of Navy Roylo Gollez, well the way he discussed things with me is no the way Indonesian would do. The see our military industries growing, our military forces expands & modernised, they way we resolve illegal fishing by sinking them, how China dares not sail further south, they expect us to come to their rescue while basically doing nothing but making protests, demonstations, legal law public discussion but no real efforts.



Well they can be an example on how we should taking dirrection to avert such situation. Afterall we are on our own 


I kinda interested on the plan to import educated person to nurture our universities and research programme , we should import people from Ukraine and if possible Turkey (as they got internal problem and Erdogan purge) as there is a lot of technology we can get from them, especially Seeker missiles, engines for rocket, TELLAR system, artillery system and so on.


----------



## striver44

Cromwell said:


> Sure they do, just look at Maxdefense or Philippines Defense Forums page they want to raise ASEAN " NATO " like military alliance to help them. Well they're dreaming too much, political differences and constitutional issue, there's no way something like that will ever happen in Southeast Asia.


Talking bout maxdefense you could almost feel his frustration towards the current admin at malacanag.


----------



## HellFireIndo

striver44 said:


> They are still in the SEATO era nostalgia, they think that they are still important enough so that Daddy murica will come to the rescue whenever they screw themselves. I mean look most pinoy ive saw in the net still bragging about marcos, wtf seriously marcos?? As if he had build PH into a might superpower


*_Laugh in Tu-16_
In that case the Pinoys are divided into "_Marcos was a god_" and "_Marcos was the demon himself_", but both irrelevant tbh, there's nothing of any value from either side's argument, cause they keep finger pointing at each other, at a scapegoat, but not on themselves, regarding why there's this "_keterpurukan_" that made them got outpaced by their neighbors, there's no way such mentality will be "fixed" in the future, if the mindset is always "_i am helpless, everything depends on the other person's will, so my failure is not my fault, i don't have to change anything, it's always been like this_".


----------



## Nike

Look at the comments 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1012539642250026


----------



## Cromwell

striver44 said:


> Talking bout maxdefense you could almost feel his frustration towards the current admin at malacanag.


Well Duterte imprisons Senator De Lima ( opposition leader in senate ) without clear charge, dismissing Navy Chief of Staff due to differences with Bong Go ( President's right hand eversince he was a mayor ), slaughtering half of nation with Extra Judicial Killing in crusade against drug ( while Chinese druglords like Peter Liem escaped ), ordered PN & PCG not to patrol in WPS resulting their fishermen lost traditional fishing ground at hands of China, Vietnam, Taiwan name them all, and now he wants to visit China for 5th time within 3 years in office, situation is pretty much fucked up there worsened by poor reconstruction of war torned Marawi.


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Well Duterte imprisons Senator De Lima ( opposition leader in senate ) without clear charge, dismissing Navy Chief of Staff due to differences with Bong Go ( President's right hand eversince he was a mayor ), slaughtering half of nation with Extra Judicial Killing in crusade against drug ( while Chinese druglords like Peter Liem escaped ), ordered PN & PCG not to patrol in WPS resulting their fishermen lost traditional fishing ground at hands of China, Vietnam, Taiwan name them all, and now he wants to visit China for 5th time within 3 years in office, situation is pretty much fucked up there worsened by poor reconstruction of war torned Marawi.



In this country all of his doing warrant impeachment


----------



## Ruhnama

Marine Rouge said:


> Well they can be an example on how we should taking dirrection to avert such situation. Afterall we are on our own
> 
> 
> I kinda interested on the plan to import educated person to nurture our universities and research programme , we should import people from Ukraine and if possible Turkey (as they got internal problem and Erdogan purge) as there is a lot of technology we can get from them, especially Seeker missiles, engines for rocket, TELLAR system, artillery system and so on.



Nice we must take turkish professional in alutsista.
We have sent many student that invited by turkish scholarship. Now this time to take the professional now lol

Btw Turkish govt say they invite many foreign student to study in turkey to overcome brain drain in turkey. They invite student from pakistan, syria indonesia etc to resolve brain drain. Hmmmm how they can do that??


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> Look at the comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1012539642250026



"_Hey American friends,

Our K-Pop friends just given us Pohang. I think your remaining Hamiltons and Cyclones looks very tired already. If you can bring them together with Nimitz, rest assured we can take care of them as part of our strong friendship.

Warmest regards,
Delfin_"

Yeah, proven fact once more.


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> In this country all of his doing warrant impeachment


Pretty much insane up there in the north. The problem is their instability will drag the region into a great conflict. Duterte actually did consult with Lorenzana on renting Subic Bay & Clark AFB ( ex US base ) to China. Hell that's beyond insane. Fortunately they cancelled this however they intend to review US Philippines MDT


----------



## Nike

Ruhnama said:


> Nice we must take turkish professional in alutsista.
> We have sent many student that invited by turkish scholarship. Now this time to take the professional now lol
> 
> Btw Turkish govt say they invite many foreign student to study in turkey to overcome brain drain in turkey. They invite student from pakistan, syria indonesia etc to resolve brain drain. Hmmmm how they can do that??



They (the Turkish akp gov party) have close relationship with PKS, and many of our students counsil and body had relationship with PKS cell, it just easy task for them to sort out brilliant student and send them to study in Turkey. We should made move to taking their brilliance as well as there is lately a growing Turkish community in Indonesia


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> They (the Turkish akp gov party) have close relationship with PKS, and many of our students counsil and body had relationship with PKS cell, it just easy task for them to sort out brilliant student and send them to study in Turkey. We should made move to taking their brilliance as well as there is lately a growing Turkish community in Indonesia


I would prefer cooperation with the South Korean tbh, the Turks are good and we can continue cooperating with them, but i see an even greater potential in the South Korean cooperation, we should not waste that opportunity and make them a priority.


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Pretty much insane up there in the north. The problem is their instability will drag the region into a great conflict. Duterte actually did consult with Lorenzana on renting Subic Bay & Clark AFB ( es US base ) to China. Hell that's beyond insane. Fortunately they cancelled this however they intend to review US Philippines MDT



Dont Duterte know his move will made all of their neighbour wary against philippine including US and oz, Indonesia surely dont like China military base in Philippine and would rather to see Philippine fragmented into smaller Countries than become a host of Superpower just a few hours flight from Java with all of their destructive weaponry


----------



## striver44

HellFireIndo said:


> "_Hey American friends,
> 
> Our K-Pop friends just given us Pohang. I think your remaining Hamiltons and Cyclones looks very tired already. If you can bring them together with Nimitz, rest assured we can take care of them as part of our strong friendship.
> 
> Warmest regards,
> Delfin_"
> 
> Yeah, proven fact once more.


Armed hostile fleet appear in phil waters

Proceed to buy latest spec tacticool M4 carbine rifle with latest infantry gear.


Preety much sums up how the philippines see what matters most



Marine Rouge said:


> Dont Duterte know his move will made all of their neighbour wary against philippine including US and oz, Indonesia surely dont like China military base in Philippine and would rather to see Philippine fragmented into smaller Countries than become a host of Superpower just a few hours flight from Java with all of their destructive weaponry


People called him asian trump for some obvious reason. He's a populist ridiculous leader with no clear national objective while showing off his ego. Kinda like sinetron artist.


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> Dont Duterte know his move will made all of their neighbour wary against philippine including US and oz, Indonesia surely dont like China military base in Philippine and would rather to see Philippine fragmented into smaller Countries than become a host of Superpower just a few hours flight from Java with all of their destructive weaponry


The man is insane, i think i've seen video of him sent by my Filipino friend during state banquet making speech on how he was molested by Priest when he was at Primary and how he slightly " like the same sex " , i don't have prejudice against that kind of people but that's not something President would say at state banquet. What do you expect from him ?


----------



## striver44

HellFireIndo said:


> I would prefer cooperation with the South Korean tbh, the Turks are good and we can continue cooperating with them, but i see an even greater potential in the South Korean cooperation, we should not waste that opportunity and make them a priority.


South korea is already one of our biggest military coop partner. I would like to see if in the future we will make a sokor designed based frigate rather than sigma. Our sokor designed lpd has seen huge success, not to mention our sokor designed submarine that eventually be our first domestic one


----------



## mejikuhibiu

HellFireIndo said:


> "_Hey American friends,
> 
> Our K-Pop friends just given us Pohang. I think your remaining Hamiltons and Cyclones looks very tired already. If you can bring them together with Nimitz, rest assured we can take care of them as part of our strong friendship.
> 
> Warmest regards,
> Delfin_"
> 
> Yeah, proven fact once more.


We can give them saracen or bronco


----------



## Whizzack

Marine Rouge said:


> Dont Duterte know his move will made all of their neighbour wary against philippine including US and oz, Indonesia surely dont like China military base in Philippine and would rather to see Philippine fragmented into smaller Countries than become a host of Superpower just a few hours flight from Java with all of their destructive weaponry



While Duterte is indeed a weird one and his policies regarding Philippines sovereignty in SCS not only doesn't make sense, but are actually endangering Phil sovereignty as a country and also the region as a whole. To claim that we, Indonesia, would rather see the Philippines become fragmented is way too far...

For one, Indonesia always believed in the territorial integrity of nation states, we never had this idea that breaking up states is a good thing, especially not to a neighboring and friendly state. A fragmented Philippines also means the smaller states will be more easily influenced (or be frightened) by China, remember they still have communist insurgency ongoing till today (NPA), so communist ideals are still alive in some segment of their society and China can make use of that or even turn them into allies. The southern Moro states would probably become fundamentalist Islamic states where radical militants will find safe haven and training grounds.. We are already having issues with these Moro based militants and it will only get worse in a fragmented Philippines with no central gov. Piracy and kidnappings will also be a major problem in the area. So no, I don't see how a fragmented Phil will be beneficial to us or to the region, most likely it will be worse. And anyway China already has military bases in the Spratly islands and the distance to us is more or less the same.

However if we are to be worried about a possible Chinese military base then it's not in the Philippines we should be worried about... but in Timor Leste. China is already investing a lot in TL, most of TL new infrastructure projects are financed by China, like the Presidential palace, Army HQ, airport, toll roads, etc. However TL economy is not looking good... Their oil and gas fields are already past peak production and are now decreasing and is estimated to run out in the not too far future. Even today TL is already using their Oil & Gas savings fund to finance their annual budget. It's not hard to imagine TL becoming broke and indebted to China and be forced to lease their ports or airports, effectively turning it into a Chinese base... With TL located in our soft underbelly such a scenario is going to be a disaster for us (and to OZ as well), China will be able to freely monitor and spy on in the area or even station their military assets there.. It will be like having a dagger pointed to our belly. Hopefully this is something that our (and Oz) gov have anticipated and are taking steps to prevent such a scenario.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Cromwell

Whizzack said:


> While Duterte is indeed a weird one and his policies regarding Philippines sovereignty in SCS not only doesn't make sense, but are actually endangering Phil sovereignty as a country and also the region as a whole. To claim that we, Indonesia, would rather see the Philippines become fragmented is way too far...
> 
> For one, Indonesia always believed in the territorial integrity of nation states, we never had this idea that breaking up states is a good thing, especially not to a neighboring and friendly state. A fragmented Philippines also means the smaller states will be more easily influenced (or be frightened) by China, remember they still have communist insurgency ongoing till today (NPA), so communist ideals are still alive in some segment of their society and China can make use of that or even turn them into allies. The southern Moro states would probably become fundamentalist Islamic states where radical militants will find safe haven and training grounds.. We are already having issues with these Moro based militants and it will only get worse in a fragmented Philippines with no central gov. Piracy and kidnappings will also be a major problem in the area. So no, I don't see how a fragmented Phil will be beneficial to us or to the region, most likely it will be worse. And anyway China already has military bases in the Spratly islands and the distance to us is more or less the same.
> 
> However if we are to be worried about a possible Chinese military base then it's not in the Philippines we should be worried about... but in Timor Leste. China is already investing a lot in TL, most of TL new infrastructure projects are financed by China, like the Presidential palace, Army HQ, airport, toll roads, etc. However TL economy is not looking good... Their oil and gas fields are already past peak production and are now decreasing and is estimated to run out in the not too far future. Even today TL is already using their Oil & Gas savings fund to finance their annual budget. It's not hard to imagine TL becoming broke and indebted to China and be forced to lease their ports or airports, effectively turning it into a Chinese base... With TL located in our soft underbelly such a scenario is going to be a disaster for us (and to OZ as well), China will be able to freely monitor and spy on in the area or even station their military assets there.. It will be like having a dagger pointed to our belly. Hopefully this is something that our (and Oz) gov have anticipated and are taking steps to prevent such a scenario.


Well i think i've posted a while ago. A decade old document from Wikileaks regarding Chinese proposal about constructing surveillance radar manned by PLA personnels to PM Xanana Gusmao. However after much consultation with PM John Howard, they rejected the offer but idk about now. That pretty much like 21st century version of Cuba crisis don't you think ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Marine Rouge said:


> They lose control of two islets in South China sea through South Vietnamese treacherous acts, and thats case kinda baffled me. If this happened against Indonesia we will retaliate by using forces if needed
> 
> 
> https://www.philstar.com/headlines/2013/01/04/893091/vietnam-puts-supermarket-occupied-pugad-island





> In 1968, Filipino troops established a military garrison in Pugad but Vietnamese forces took possession in 1975, when the Filipinos left to attend a birthday party of their commanding officer based at nearby Parola.


Hm....


Cromwell said:


> Indonesia in other way has been always made into thinking that we ourself must solve the problems we have, not someone else but we ourself


But some times there is a special case, like how we accept the INTERFET.


HellFireIndo said:


> Philippines is indeed the "best" direct neighbor of ours, where we have almost no dispute with.
> 
> But they take the exact opposite route, they wanted foreign companies to take over their defunct industries like the recent Austal takover of their shipyard....my question is simply : why? isn't it better if Philippines just do things like the rest of the globe? to build up it's own capability and to not keep relying on other countries?


Best neighbor? Hm.... maybe? at least they are not bad.

Logical decision to save their shipbuilding industry for now, maybe they can take it over again when things get better.


Cromwell said:


> Sure they do, just look at Maxdefense or Philippines Defense Forums page they want to raise ASEAN " NATO " like military alliance to help them. Well they're dreaming too much, political differences and constitutional issue, there's no way something like that will ever happen in Southeast Asia.


There is low chance of military alliance by any ASEAN member. IMO.
Not to mention a certain country that have a *very low* possibility to join any military alliance (country with initial i).



Whizzack said:


> For one, Indonesia always believed in the territorial integrity of nation states, we never had this idea that breaking up states is a good thing, especially not to a neighboring and friendly state. A fragmented Philippines also means the smaller states will be more easily influenced (or be frightened) by China, remember they still have communist insurgency ongoing till today (NPA), so communist ideals are still alive in some segment of their society and China can make use of that or even turn them into allies. The southern Moro states would probably become fundamentalist Islamic states where radical militants will find safe haven and training grounds.. We are already having issues with these Moro based militants and it will only get worse in a fragmented Philippines with no central gov. Piracy and kidnappings will also be a major problem in the area. So no, I don't see how a fragmented Phil will be beneficial to us or to the region, most likely it will be worse. And anyway China already has military bases in the Spratly islands and the distance to us is more or less the same.
> 
> However if we are to be worried about a possible Chinese military base then it's not in the Philippines we should be worried about... but in Timor Leste. China is already investing a lot in TL, most of TL new infrastructure projects are financed by China, like the Presidential palace, Army HQ, airport, toll roads, etc. However TL economy is not looking good... Their oil and gas fields are already past peak production and are now decreasing and is estimated to run out in the not too far future. Even today TL is already using their Oil & Gas savings fund to finance their annual budget. It's not hard to imagine TL becoming broke and indebted to China and be forced to lease their ports or airports, effectively turning it into a Chinese base... With TL located in our soft underbelly such a scenario is going to be a disaster for us (and to OZ as well), China will be able to freely monitor and spy on in the area or even station their military assets there.. It will be like having a dagger pointed to our belly. Hopefully this is something that our (and Oz) gov have anticipated and are taking steps to prevent such a scenario.


Agree.

And about TL, their economy relying too much to petroleum, some day the oil well will dry out, they must prepare.
Also AU spying on them during the negotiation. :|


----------



## Whizzack

Cromwell said:


> Well i think i've posted a while ago. A decade old document from Wikileaks regarding Chinese proposal about constructing surveillance radar manned by PLA personnels to PM Xanana Gusmao. However after much consultation with PM John Howard, they rejected the offer but idk about now. That pretty much like 21st century version of Cuba crisis don't you think ?



Indeed, in such scenario TL will be the Cuba of southeast asia... Oz (and us) will probably go nuts when we see Chinese radars, bombers, ships and missiles being parked there... More than a decade ago TL can reject such offer as they still have options... Their oil fields have just begun production, aid from Oz and other western states are plentiful, no debt, Chinese influence and investment in TL are still low, and overall China is less powerful both economically and militarily.. However circumstances today are different, China is both more powerful and aggressive (and will be even more in the future) while TL economy is slowing due to lower oil production and low oil prices. China is providing lots of loans to TL for their infra projects and TL might become debt trapped if their projects failed to generate revenue and unable to service their loans. In that case TL might have no option if China demands to take over a part their port or airport as payment just like what's happening in Srilanka.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sEoulman556

mejikuhibiu said:


> Sorry i forgot..the right is *@@?? *..i change it couple weaks ago



I think you need to search for me on Steam and send me a friend request when you can. I tried to search for *@@??* but I kept getting no results.


----------



## Ruhnama

Btw i never heard form turkish media that they are pks brother imho. Likely many Indonesian media or maybe pks fans say they are related to akp imho


If you or your relative get YTB scholarship likely you didnt involved with PKS or any kind but if you get study invitation from another source maybe yes you will involved in pks (my friend's father pks member get scholarship but usually in socio-politic) or you study in Turkey but from an agnecy some of them likely or not (sorry ane jelasinnya pke bahasa, ko jdi bingung :v kadang ada yang nawarin kuliah d turki dgn harga murah, nah agensi ini kalo ane cek2 kadang ada post nya yg mirip ama fb fans erdogan idk kdg i see some post in fans erdogan also related ttg agensi tsb jualan jasa pendidikan turki)

Ph army have good infantry gear (imho)
As i see ph marine in marawi they use kevlar etc

As i know philipines have good small arms industries some of their pistol exported to USA

So maybe philipina have "infantry stronk doktrin?

Btw if we saw many news many indonesian compny has invested in Timles. Telkom pertamina

Btw why i see many pakistani user use emoji frequntly while Indonesian didnt kwkwkjw


----------



## HellFireIndo

I'm smelling Operasi Komodo 2.0 if TL got too friendly with China in the future.



Ruhnama said:


> Ph army have good infantry gear (imho)
> As i see ph marine in marawi they use kevlar etc


.....and M14 as the main loadout


----------



## mejikuhibiu

HellFireIndo said:


> I'm smelling Operasi Komodo 2.0 if TL got too friendly with China in the future.


TL life depends on INA..if we close a border in NTT and stop supply of Sembako,and bbm.. lumpuh mereka..chinese maybe have lot investment on infra..but we have control they life..


----------



## Ruhnama

HellFireIndo said:


> I'm smelling Operasi Komodo 2.0 if TL got too friendly with China in the future.
> 
> 
> .....and M14 as the main loadout



M14 as their DMR mostly equipped with m16 and.... m113 with add in armor (pohon kelapa spring bed and kerdus karton)


----------



## Nike

This a very good article and very informative

* 
Asia's Submarine Powerhouse You Might Not Know About*






Share on FacebookF
Share on TwitterL
Share on LinkedInI
Subscribe to RSSR
Print
April 21, 2019 Topic: Security Region: Asia Blog Brand: The Buzz Tags: SubmarinesIndonesiaIndonesian NavyChinaAmerica
Indonesia is also well on its way to becoming a major submarine power in the Pacific—for the second time in its history.

by Sebastien Roblin

On April 17, Indonesia reelected president Joko Widodo, who has presided over a rapidly growing economy, even as his originally liberal politics have taken anincreasingly conservative bent. The unique Muslim democracy consist of seventeen thousand islands spanning from South East Asia to the waters off Australia. With over 269 million inhabitants, it is also the fourth most populous country on the planet, ranked just behind the United States.

Indonesia is also well on its way to becoming a major submarine power in the Pacific—for the second time in its history.

The latest milestone was the launch of the KRI Alugoro on April 11, 2019 from Semarang Dock in Surabaya, Indonesia—the first ever submarine built by the island nation, though with some assistance from the type’s Korean manufacturer DSME.





AUG
7
1981
The Washington Star ceases all operations after 128 years of publication.
1858
The first Australian rules football match is played between Melbourne Grammar and Scotch College.





Add This To Your Site
Two Korean-built sisterships, the Nagapasa and Ardadedali were commissioned by Indonesia in 2017 and 2018. All together the three submarines, and the technology transfer for Indonesian manufacture, cost $1.2 billion. The new boats join two nearly forty-year-old Type 209/1300 submarines named Cakra and Nanggala, which are being upgraded with new sensors and combat systems.

The Type 209 was first prolifically built by Germany than approved for license production in South Korea as the Chang Bogo-class. The Nagapasa-class submarines are Improved Type 209-1400 submarines with new German sonars, radars and navigation systems.

Report Advertisement
The fourteen-hundred-ton submarines have fairly typical performance parameters and weaponry ranging from torpedoes, mines, anti-ship missiles and even capacity for naval commandoes. However, they lack cutting-edge technologies such as Air Independent Propulsion orLithium Ion Batteries, both of which could allow them to remain submerged for much longer intervals.

Nonetheless, even traditional diesel-electric submarines can prove extremely difficult to track. The Argentinian Type 209 San Luis, for example, nearly torpedoed two oblivious British warships during the Falkland War, but repeated torpedo malfunctions spared the Royal Navy vessels.


Report Advertisement
In 2019, the Indonesian Navy announced it would purchase three more Improved Type 209s from DSME for $1.02 billion, and that they would enter service by 2026. Furthermore, the Indonesian Navy may aim for a total of twelve submarines by procuring six more advanced submarines—potentially Type 214 export submarines with air independent propulsionaccording to submarine analyst Peter Coats.

Indonesia’s Whiskey-Class Subs


In fact, for around a decade Indonesia had the largest indigenous submarine fleet in South East Asia. During the 1950s, newly-independent Indonesia sought to expand its political control over outlying islands, some of which still flew Dutch colonial flag. Under independence leader Sukarno, Jakarta began purchasing extensive Soviet arms to supports its “Confrontation” policy of using military pressure.

Those acquisitions included twelve Soviet Whiskey-class diesel electric submarines and a submarine tender (KRI Ratulangi) to support them. During the 1950s, Soviet shipyards churned out over 200 Whiskey-class boats, which were based on newly-acquired technology from Nazi Germany’s Type XXI “electric boat” U-Boat. Famously, one of the old submarines crashed into the Swedish coast in the“Whiskey on the Rocks” incident.


The 1,470-ton submarines were delivered between 1959–1962 along with then-advanced SAET-50 anti-ship acoustic homing torpedoes. The initial Indonesian crews received nine months of training in Gdansk, Poland from Russian instructors in English, including cruises on the Baltic.

Jakarta soon put the subs to use in its campaign for control of Western Guinea, as described by Rear Adm. Agung Pramono in “The History of the Indonesian Submarine Squadron.”


Report Advertisement
“There were three submarine deployments during the military operation—called JAYA WIJAYA 1—against the Dutch forces in the West Papua. KRI Nagabanda (403), KRI Trisula (402), and KRI Tjandrasa (408) successfully launched an attack on the Dutch forces in the West Papua area; in operation TJAKRA II, Tjandrasa managed to infiltrate the enemy’s area to land a group of Indonesian Special Forces on the island. [15 personnel near Sentani airport.]

For the success of that operation, the Indonesian Government awarded Tjandrasa and her crew with the prestigious “Bintang Sakti” medal. To the present day, Tjandrasa is the only naval vessel to have been awarded the medal.


Report Advertisement
In April 1963, in operation VISHNU MUKTI, KRl Nagarangsang, Tjundamani and Alugoro again conducted a ‘show of force’ in West Papua waters.”

A collection of anecdotes from the Indonesian blog Weapons Technology describes a harrowing incident involving the Nagabanda near Biak in 1962:


Report Advertisement
“At 12:15 there suddenly came an order to dive to a depth of 15 meters. The sub’s commander Major Tjipto Wignjoprajitno gasped "They are flying above us! If they drop bombs, we are finished!"

Apparently that night a Dutch Neptune plane approached Nagabanda from behind. The crew only detected it when the plane was above them.


Report Advertisement
Nagabanda continued to dive to a depth of 50 meters. Suddenly there was the sound: ping ... ping ... ping ... Apparently the Dutch had dropped a sonar buoy.

Nagabanda continued diving down to 70 meters. Soon afterwards the Dutch began to drop depth charges. BOOM ...


Report Advertisement
For three hours the Nagabanda continued zig-zag while submerged. Depth charges continued to detonate. Conditions on the submarine became critical, especially after the submarine’s horizontal steering was damaged. The boat could no longer pull up from its dive.


Report Advertisement
Nagabanda’s commander decided to turn off the diesel engine to avoid going too deep. After that they look for a "liquid runway”—a layer of seawater with a higher density than the surrounding waters. There they kept silent while turning off all noise-producing equipment. Even the crew was forbidden from moving.

They survived in stuffy air, heat and lack of oxygen for 36 hours before finally convinced the Dutch squadron moved away. At midnight they climbed to the sea surface by blowing their ballast. From there they sailed to Halmahera, where they discovered the damage to the horizontal steering was caused by the leaves of the right and left steering wheel being detached due to a depth charge explosion.”

The Whiskey-class Alugoro was also photographed test-firing a Soviet-supplied SSN-3 Shaddock anti-ship cruise missile. The test of the bulky folding-wing missiles, which had to be fired while surfaced, may have been intended to intimidate Dutch forces.

Jakarta ultimately achieved its objective of forcing the Dutch out of West New Guinea. Then from 1963–1966, it unsuccessfully militarily opposed the creation of an independent Malaysian state, drawing it into repeated clashes with Australian forces.

Therefore, in 1964 the Nagabanda was dispatched to spy on the coast of Western Australia, which proved to have colder waters than the crew was used to. Upon turning around, they decided to dump their garbage in Australian waters, “especially [empty food cans] made in Indonesia.”

Later, Nagabanda was dispatched to photograph Malaysia’s Terengganu beach to determine whether it was viable to land troops there. Detected by a British frigate and Shackleton patrol plane, the crew temporarily repainted their hull numbers to confuse their pursuers.

However, Sukarno’s warming relationship with the Soviet Union inspired U.S. efforts to destabilize him. Finally, in 1966–1967 the CIA helped orchestrate a right-wing military coup, which resulted in in the slaughter over a half-million Indonesian communists and ethnic minorities. This butchery chilled relations with Soviet Union, which stopped providing the spare parts and maintenance expertise necessary to run the submarines, forcing Indonesia to cannibalize most of the fleet in the 1970s.

Nonetheless, the KRI Pasopati remained operational during the Indonesian invasion of East Timor in 1976. The Pasopati was finally decommissioned in 1990 and is now a museum ship in the middle of downtown Surabaya.

Indonesia’s history of submarine combat operations hints at how its current rapidly growing undersea fleet willenhance the island nation’s maritime clout in the south Pacific—both in terms of anti-ship capability, as well as the ability to covertly deploy troops and spy on activities of its neighbors.

_Sébastien Roblin holds a master’s degree in conflict resolution from Georgetown University and served as a university instructor for the Peace Corps in China. He has also worked in education, editing, and refugee resettlement in France and the United States. He currently writes on security and military history for War Is Boring._

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/asias-submarine-powerhouse-you-might-not-know-about-53422

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

Marine Rouge said:


> This a very good article and very informative
> 
> 
> *Asia's Submarine Powerhouse You Might Not Know About*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share on FacebookF
> Share on TwitterL
> Share on LinkedInI
> Subscribe to RSSR
> Print
> April 21, 2019 Topic: Security Region: Asia Blog Brand: The Buzz Tags: SubmarinesIndonesiaIndonesian NavyChinaAmerica
> Indonesia is also well on its way to becoming a major submarine power in the Pacific—for the second time in its history.
> 
> by Sebastien Roblin
> 
> On April 17, Indonesia reelected president Joko Widodo, who has presided over a rapidly growing economy, even as his originally liberal politics have taken anincreasingly conservative bent. The unique Muslim democracy consist of seventeen thousand islands spanning from South East Asia to the waters off Australia. With over 269 million inhabitants, it is also the fourth most populous country on the planet, ranked just behind the United States.
> 
> Indonesia is also well on its way to becoming a major submarine power in the Pacific—for the second time in its history.
> 
> The latest milestone was the launch of the KRI Alugoro on April 11, 2019 from Semarang Dock in Surabaya, Indonesia—the first ever submarine built by the island nation, though with some assistance from the type’s Korean manufacturer DSME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUG
> 7
> 1981
> The Washington Star ceases all operations after 128 years of publication.
> 1858
> The first Australian rules football match is played between Melbourne Grammar and Scotch College.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add This To Your Site
> Two Korean-built sisterships, the Nagapasa and Ardadedali were commissioned by Indonesia in 2017 and 2018. All together the three submarines, and the technology transfer for Indonesian manufacture, cost $1.2 billion. The new boats join two nearly forty-year-old Type 209/1300 submarines named Cakra and Nanggala, which are being upgraded with new sensors and combat systems.
> 
> The Type 209 was first prolifically built by Germany than approved for license production in South Korea as the Chang Bogo-class. The Nagapasa-class submarines are Improved Type 209-1400 submarines with new German sonars, radars and navigation systems.
> 
> Report Advertisement
> The fourteen-hundred-ton submarines have fairly typical performance parameters and weaponry ranging from torpedoes, mines, anti-ship missiles and even capacity for naval commandoes. However, they lack cutting-edge technologies such as Air Independent Propulsion orLithium Ion Batteries, both of which could allow them to remain submerged for much longer intervals.
> 
> Nonetheless, even traditional diesel-electric submarines can prove extremely difficult to track. The Argentinian Type 209 San Luis, for example, nearly torpedoed two oblivious British warships during the Falkland War, but repeated torpedo malfunctions spared the Royal Navy vessels.
> 
> 
> Report Advertisement
> In 2019, the Indonesian Navy announced it would purchase three more Improved Type 209s from DSME for $1.02 billion, and that they would enter service by 2026. Furthermore, the Indonesian Navy may aim for a total of twelve submarines by procuring six more advanced submarines—potentially Type 214 export submarines with air independent propulsionaccording to submarine analyst Peter Coats.
> 
> Indonesia’s Whiskey-Class Subs
> 
> 
> In fact, for around a decade Indonesia had the largest indigenous submarine fleet in South East Asia. During the 1950s, newly-independent Indonesia sought to expand its political control over outlying islands, some of which still flew Dutch colonial flag. Under independence leader Sukarno, Jakarta began purchasing extensive Soviet arms to supports its “Confrontation” policy of using military pressure.
> 
> Those acquisitions included twelve Soviet Whiskey-class diesel electric submarines and a submarine tender (KRI Ratulangi) to support them. During the 1950s, Soviet shipyards churned out over 200 Whiskey-class boats, which were based on newly-acquired technology from Nazi Germany’s Type XXI “electric boat” U-Boat. Famously, one of the old submarines crashed into the Swedish coast in the“Whiskey on the Rocks” incident.
> 
> 
> The 1,470-ton submarines were delivered between 1959–1962 along with then-advanced SAET-50 anti-ship acoustic homing torpedoes. The initial Indonesian crews received nine months of training in Gdansk, Poland from Russian instructors in English, including cruises on the Baltic.
> 
> Jakarta soon put the subs to use in its campaign for control of Western Guinea, as described by Rear Adm. Agung Pramono in “The History of the Indonesian Submarine Squadron.”
> 
> 
> Report Advertisement
> “There were three submarine deployments during the military operation—called JAYA WIJAYA 1—against the Dutch forces in the West Papua. KRI Nagabanda (403), KRI Trisula (402), and KRI Tjandrasa (408) successfully launched an attack on the Dutch forces in the West Papua area; in operation TJAKRA II, Tjandrasa managed to infiltrate the enemy’s area to land a group of Indonesian Special Forces on the island. [15 personnel near Sentani airport.]
> 
> For the success of that operation, the Indonesian Government awarded Tjandrasa and her crew with the prestigious “Bintang Sakti” medal. To the present day, Tjandrasa is the only naval vessel to have been awarded the medal.
> 
> 
> Report Advertisement
> In April 1963, in operation VISHNU MUKTI, KRl Nagarangsang, Tjundamani and Alugoro again conducted a ‘show of force’ in West Papua waters.”
> 
> A collection of anecdotes from the Indonesian blog Weapons Technology describes a harrowing incident involving the Nagabanda near Biak in 1962:
> 
> 
> Report Advertisement
> “At 12:15 there suddenly came an order to dive to a depth of 15 meters. The sub’s commander Major Tjipto Wignjoprajitno gasped "They are flying above us! If they drop bombs, we are finished!"
> 
> Apparently that night a Dutch Neptune plane approached Nagabanda from behind. The crew only detected it when the plane was above them.
> 
> 
> Report Advertisement
> Nagabanda continued to dive to a depth of 50 meters. Suddenly there was the sound: ping ... ping ... ping ... Apparently the Dutch had dropped a sonar buoy.
> 
> Nagabanda continued diving down to 70 meters. Soon afterwards the Dutch began to drop depth charges. BOOM ...
> 
> 
> Report Advertisement
> For three hours the Nagabanda continued zig-zag while submerged. Depth charges continued to detonate. Conditions on the submarine became critical, especially after the submarine’s horizontal steering was damaged. The boat could no longer pull up from its dive.
> 
> 
> Report Advertisement
> Nagabanda’s commander decided to turn off the diesel engine to avoid going too deep. After that they look for a "liquid runway”—a layer of seawater with a higher density than the surrounding waters. There they kept silent while turning off all noise-producing equipment. Even the crew was forbidden from moving.
> 
> They survived in stuffy air, heat and lack of oxygen for 36 hours before finally convinced the Dutch squadron moved away. At midnight they climbed to the sea surface by blowing their ballast. From there they sailed to Halmahera, where they discovered the damage to the horizontal steering was caused by the leaves of the right and left steering wheel being detached due to a depth charge explosion.”
> 
> The Whiskey-class Alugoro was also photographed test-firing a Soviet-supplied SSN-3 Shaddock anti-ship cruise missile. The test of the bulky folding-wing missiles, which had to be fired while surfaced, may have been intended to intimidate Dutch forces.
> 
> Jakarta ultimately achieved its objective of forcing the Dutch out of West New Guinea. Then from 1963–1966, it unsuccessfully militarily opposed the creation of an independent Malaysian state, drawing it into repeated clashes with Australian forces.
> 
> Therefore, in 1964 the Nagabanda was dispatched to spy on the coast of Western Australia, which proved to have colder waters than the crew was used to. Upon turning around, they decided to dump their garbage in Australian waters, “especially [empty food cans] made in Indonesia.”
> 
> Later, Nagabanda was dispatched to photograph Malaysia’s Terengganu beach to determine whether it was viable to land troops there. Detected by a British frigate and Shackleton patrol plane, the crew temporarily repainted their hull numbers to confuse their pursuers.
> 
> However, Sukarno’s warming relationship with the Soviet Union inspired U.S. efforts to destabilize him. Finally, in 1966–1967 the CIA helped orchestrate a right-wing military coup, which resulted in in the slaughter over a half-million Indonesian communists and ethnic minorities. This butchery chilled relations with Soviet Union, which stopped providing the spare parts and maintenance expertise necessary to run the submarines, forcing Indonesia to cannibalize most of the fleet in the 1970s.
> 
> Nonetheless, the KRI Pasopati remained operational during the Indonesian invasion of East Timor in 1976. The Pasopati was finally decommissioned in 1990 and is now a museum ship in the middle of downtown Surabaya.
> 
> Indonesia’s history of submarine combat operations hints at how its current rapidly growing undersea fleet willenhance the island nation’s maritime clout in the south Pacific—both in terms of anti-ship capability, as well as the ability to covertly deploy troops and spy on activities of its neighbors.
> 
> _Sébastien Roblin holds a master’s degree in conflict resolution from Georgetown University and served as a university instructor for the Peace Corps in China. He has also worked in education, editing, and refugee resettlement in France and the United States. He currently writes on security and military history for War Is Boring._
> 
> https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/asias-submarine-powerhouse-you-might-not-know-about-53422



we should really get some low magnetic signature capable submarine , so they can hide from magnetometer and MAD sensor stuff

got some nice PDF about swedish degaussing system to counteract their vessels magnetic signature 
http://www.militarysystems-tech.com...supplier_docs/Advanced Degaussing Systems.pdf


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> we should really get some low magnetic signature capable submarine , so they can hide from magnetometer and MAD sensor stuff



Why dont get Air Superiority in first place?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Marine Rouge said:


> Why dont get Air Superiority in first place?


that's too


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> This a very good article and very informative
> 
> 
> *Asia's Submarine Powerhouse You Might Not Know About*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share on FacebookF
> Share on TwitterL
> Share on LinkedInI
> Subscribe to RSSR
> Print
> April 21, 2019 Topic: Security Region: Asia Blog Brand: The Buzz Tags: SubmarinesIndonesiaIndonesian NavyChinaAmerica
> Indonesia is also well on its way to becoming a major submarine power in the Pacific—for the second time in its history.
> 
> by Sebastien Roblin
> 
> On April 17, Indonesia reelected president Joko Widodo, who has presided over a rapidly growing economy, even as his originally liberal politics have taken anincreasingly conservative bent. The unique Muslim democracy consist of seventeen thousand islands spanning from South East Asia to the waters off Australia. With over 269 million inhabitants, it is also the fourth most populous country on the planet, ranked just behind the United States.
> 
> Indonesia is also well on its way to becoming a major submarine power in the Pacific—for the second time in its history.
> 
> The latest milestone was the launch of the KRI Alugoro on April 11, 2019 from Semarang Dock in Surabaya, Indonesia—the first ever submarine built by the island nation, though with some assistance from the type’s Korean manufacturer DSME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUG
> 7
> 1981
> The Washington Star ceases all operations after 128 years of publication.
> 1858
> The first Australian rules football match is played between Melbourne Grammar and Scotch College.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add This To Your Site
> Two Korean-built sisterships, the Nagapasa and Ardadedali were commissioned by Indonesia in 2017 and 2018. All together the three submarines, and the technology transfer for Indonesian manufacture, cost $1.2 billion. The new boats join two nearly forty-year-old Type 209/1300 submarines named Cakra and Nanggala, which are being upgraded with new sensors and combat systems.
> 
> The Type 209 was first prolifically built by Germany than approved for license production in South Korea as the Chang Bogo-class. The Nagapasa-class submarines are Improved Type 209-1400 submarines with new German sonars, radars and navigation systems.
> 
> Report Advertisement
> The fourteen-hundred-ton submarines have fairly typical performance parameters and weaponry ranging from torpedoes, mines, anti-ship missiles and even capacity for naval commandoes. However, they lack cutting-edge technologies such as Air Independent Propulsion orLithium Ion Batteries, both of which could allow them to remain submerged for much longer intervals.
> 
> Nonetheless, even traditional diesel-electric submarines can prove extremely difficult to track. The Argentinian Type 209 San Luis, for example, nearly torpedoed two oblivious British warships during the Falkland War, but repeated torpedo malfunctions spared the Royal Navy vessels.
> 
> 
> Report Advertisement
> In 2019, the Indonesian Navy announced it would purchase three more Improved Type 209s from DSME for $1.02 billion, and that they would enter service by 2026. Furthermore, the Indonesian Navy may aim for a total of twelve submarines by procuring six more advanced submarines—potentially Type 214 export submarines with air independent propulsionaccording to submarine analyst Peter Coats.
> 
> Indonesia’s Whiskey-Class Subs
> 
> 
> In fact, for around a decade Indonesia had the largest indigenous submarine fleet in South East Asia. During the 1950s, newly-independent Indonesia sought to expand its political control over outlying islands, some of which still flew Dutch colonial flag. Under independence leader Sukarno, Jakarta began purchasing extensive Soviet arms to supports its “Confrontation” policy of using military pressure.
> 
> Those acquisitions included twelve Soviet Whiskey-class diesel electric submarines and a submarine tender (KRI Ratulangi) to support them. During the 1950s, Soviet shipyards churned out over 200 Whiskey-class boats, which were based on newly-acquired technology from Nazi Germany’s Type XXI “electric boat” U-Boat. Famously, one of the old submarines crashed into the Swedish coast in the“Whiskey on the Rocks” incident.
> 
> 
> The 1,470-ton submarines were delivered between 1959–1962 along with then-advanced SAET-50 anti-ship acoustic homing torpedoes. The initial Indonesian crews received nine months of training in Gdansk, Poland from Russian instructors in English, including cruises on the Baltic.
> 
> Jakarta soon put the subs to use in its campaign for control of Western Guinea, as described by Rear Adm. Agung Pramono in “The History of the Indonesian Submarine Squadron.”
> 
> 
> Report Advertisement
> “There were three submarine deployments during the military operation—called JAYA WIJAYA 1—against the Dutch forces in the West Papua. KRI Nagabanda (403), KRI Trisula (402), and KRI Tjandrasa (408) successfully launched an attack on the Dutch forces in the West Papua area; in operation TJAKRA II, Tjandrasa managed to infiltrate the enemy’s area to land a group of Indonesian Special Forces on the island. [15 personnel near Sentani airport.]
> 
> For the success of that operation, the Indonesian Government awarded Tjandrasa and her crew with the prestigious “Bintang Sakti” medal. To the present day, Tjandrasa is the only naval vessel to have been awarded the medal.
> 
> 
> Report Advertisement
> In April 1963, in operation VISHNU MUKTI, KRl Nagarangsang, Tjundamani and Alugoro again conducted a ‘show of force’ in West Papua waters.”
> 
> A collection of anecdotes from the Indonesian blog Weapons Technology describes a harrowing incident involving the Nagabanda near Biak in 1962:
> 
> 
> Report Advertisement
> “At 12:15 there suddenly came an order to dive to a depth of 15 meters. The sub’s commander Major Tjipto Wignjoprajitno gasped "They are flying above us! If they drop bombs, we are finished!"
> 
> Apparently that night a Dutch Neptune plane approached Nagabanda from behind. The crew only detected it when the plane was above them.
> 
> 
> Report Advertisement
> Nagabanda continued to dive to a depth of 50 meters. Suddenly there was the sound: ping ... ping ... ping ... Apparently the Dutch had dropped a sonar buoy.
> 
> Nagabanda continued diving down to 70 meters. Soon afterwards the Dutch began to drop depth charges. BOOM ...
> 
> 
> Report Advertisement
> For three hours the Nagabanda continued zig-zag while submerged. Depth charges continued to detonate. Conditions on the submarine became critical, especially after the submarine’s horizontal steering was damaged. The boat could no longer pull up from its dive.
> 
> 
> Report Advertisement
> Nagabanda’s commander decided to turn off the diesel engine to avoid going too deep. After that they look for a "liquid runway”—a layer of seawater with a higher density than the surrounding waters. There they kept silent while turning off all noise-producing equipment. Even the crew was forbidden from moving.
> 
> They survived in stuffy air, heat and lack of oxygen for 36 hours before finally convinced the Dutch squadron moved away. At midnight they climbed to the sea surface by blowing their ballast. From there they sailed to Halmahera, where they discovered the damage to the horizontal steering was caused by the leaves of the right and left steering wheel being detached due to a depth charge explosion.”
> 
> The Whiskey-class Alugoro was also photographed test-firing a Soviet-supplied SSN-3 Shaddock anti-ship cruise missile. The test of the bulky folding-wing missiles, which had to be fired while surfaced, may have been intended to intimidate Dutch forces.
> 
> Jakarta ultimately achieved its objective of forcing the Dutch out of West New Guinea. Then from 1963–1966, it unsuccessfully militarily opposed the creation of an independent Malaysian state, drawing it into repeated clashes with Australian forces.
> 
> Therefore, in 1964 the Nagabanda was dispatched to spy on the coast of Western Australia, which proved to have colder waters than the crew was used to. Upon turning around, they decided to dump their garbage in Australian waters, “especially [empty food cans] made in Indonesia.”
> 
> Later, Nagabanda was dispatched to photograph Malaysia’s Terengganu beach to determine whether it was viable to land troops there. Detected by a British frigate and Shackleton patrol plane, the crew temporarily repainted their hull numbers to confuse their pursuers.
> 
> However, Sukarno’s warming relationship with the Soviet Union inspired U.S. efforts to destabilize him. Finally, in 1966–1967 the CIA helped orchestrate a right-wing military coup, which resulted in in the slaughter over a half-million Indonesian communists and ethnic minorities. This butchery chilled relations with Soviet Union, which stopped providing the spare parts and maintenance expertise necessary to run the submarines, forcing Indonesia to cannibalize most of the fleet in the 1970s.
> 
> Nonetheless, the KRI Pasopati remained operational during the Indonesian invasion of East Timor in 1976. The Pasopati was finally decommissioned in 1990 and is now a museum ship in the middle of downtown Surabaya.
> 
> Indonesia’s history of submarine combat operations hints at how its current rapidly growing undersea fleet willenhance the island nation’s maritime clout in the south Pacific—both in terms of anti-ship capability, as well as the ability to covertly deploy troops and spy on activities of its neighbors.
> 
> _Sébastien Roblin holds a master’s degree in conflict resolution from Georgetown University and served as a university instructor for the Peace Corps in China. He has also worked in education, editing, and refugee resettlement in France and the United States. He currently writes on security and military history for War Is Boring._
> 
> https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/asias-submarine-powerhouse-you-might-not-know-about-53422







I read an article around a year ago from FSM there was a future plan to adopt lithium ion battery for our submarines. Increasing submerge durability from 5 days to 11 days, well pretty much interesting, not as great as AIP ( which says to boost up to 3 weeks submerge ) but still decent lethal upgrades or we should wait DSME study on inserting AIP cell to DSME 1400.



HellFireIndo said:


> I'm smelling Operasi Komodo 2.0 if TL got too friendly with China in the future.
> 
> 
> .....and M14 as the main loadout


Well China recently rent a strategic port in Darwin for 99 years.

https://www.google.com/amp/amp.abc.net.au/article/10755720
It's not Federal Government who lease it, but local Northern Territory Government however there's pretty much debate in Federal Parliament. Opposition MPs from Labor Party proposed to nationalise the strategic port. Idk about Timor Leste however the 1st one being agitated with Chinese military presence will be without doubt Australia and we shouldn't make the same mistake as Operasi Seroja 1975; if Australia has interests to keep China out of TL then they themself must do it themself either through politics & economic package aid or military intevention. Though the prospects of 2nd option will be either they install a friendly government toward them or have it annexed.


----------



## striver44

Lithium ion battery will likely be added for the next batch of 209's


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> The problems with them is their false hope that someday someone will rescue them not saving themself
> 
> Sure we do Indonesia will send the entire forces we have to retrieve the situation. The problems with Philippines is they have false hope that someone will rescue them instead of solving the case by themself. Indonesia in other way has been always made into thinking that we ourself must solve the problems we have, not someone else but we ourself


When one country allowing its own teritory to be military based by other country then I am not surprise this kinda of things happen (Subic base back then). Malaysia is not far behind, butterworth is one of the example. In many blogs/forums some of them say that their neighbor like Sing, INA will help them if China attacked. This kind of state of mind is kinda sad but thats the fact we have to take into account when dealing with regional power balance. 



HellFireIndo said:


> Philippines is indeed the "best" direct neighbor of ours, where we have almost no dispute with. But the way their people look at things, there's something "wrong" about it, like, they always sees themselves as helpless and needing help from "seniors" at all times. The difference in mindset between us and them is surprisingly pretty contrasting, like when we wanna have more military industrial capability, we wanted the government to invest to the like of PAL, Pindad and DI, make our industry "more Indonesian" and make it better (more capable) time after time. But they take the exact opposite route, they wanted foreign companies to take over their defunct industries like the recent Austal takover of their shipyard....my question is simply : why? isn't it better if Philippines just do things like the rest of the globe? to build up it's own capability and to not keep relying on other countries?


I still remember having discussion with you about our history "maybe our history happened for a reason (dutch colony, Soekarno era, Soeharto, etc)". This shape up our mentality to be independent not relying on others for our own security. Our Hankamrata doctrin really take into account and its in our DNA already, we might strive with our own internal security but at least from outside force or teritorial claims our politicians, military, people, are all in the same page  



Whizzack said:


> However if we are to be worried about a possible Chinese military base then it's not in the Philippines we should be worried about... but in Timor Leste. China is already investing a lot in TL, most of TL new infrastructure projects are financed by China, like the Presidential palace, Army HQ, airport, toll roads, etc. However TL economy is not looking good... Their oil and gas fields are already past peak production and are now decreasing and is estimated to run out in the not too far future. Even today TL is already using their Oil & Gas savings fund to finance their annual budget. It's not hard to imagine TL becoming broke and indebted to China and be forced to lease their ports or airports, effectively turning it into a Chinese base... With TL located in our soft underbelly such a scenario is going to be a disaster for us (and to OZ as well), China will be able to freely monitor and spy on in the area or even station their military assets there.. It will be like having a dagger pointed to our belly. Hopefully this is something that our (and Oz) gov have anticipated and are taking steps to prevent such a scenario.


TL has been taken into account in both diplomacy and security. Our leopard is placed close to TL, and future fighter Ska will be station around there. Again our military point of view is still in a regional balancing power doctrine, I am pretty sure this should be enough for the time being as it will send a massage to chinese govt about our stand on TL situation.


----------



## striver44

Gundala said:


> When one country allowing its own teritory to be military based by other country then I am not surprise this kinda of things happen (Subic base back then). Malaysia is not far behind, butterworth is one of the example. In many blogs/forums some of them say that their neighbor like Sing, INA will help them if China attacked. This kind of state of mind is kinda sad but thats the fact we have to take into account when dealing with regional power balance.
> 
> 
> I still remember having discussion with you about our history "maybe our history happened for a reason (dutch colony, Soekarno era, Soeharto, etc)". This shape up our mentality to be independent not relying on others for our own security. Our Hankamrata doctrin really take into account and its in our DNA already, we might strive with our own internal security but at least from outside force or teritorial claims our politicians, military, people, are all in the same page
> 
> 
> TL has been taken into account in both diplomacy and security. Our leopard is placed close to TL, and future fighter Ska will be station around there. Again our military point of view is still in a regional balancing power doctrine, I am pretty sure this should be enough for the time being as it will send a massage to chinese govt about our stand on TL situation.


TL and most pacific states are already under australian influence, china and indonesia might have a fair share in their economy , but AUS is still their security guarantor, their defence equipment is still very much dependant on Australia giveaway such as guns,patrol boats etc. So as long as they are still in australian orbit im fine with that.


----------



## Nike

*New KCR-60M Vessels Highlight Indonesia’s Naval Capabilities*
The steel-cutting ceremony for the fast attack crafts put the Southeast Asian state’s navy back in the headlines.





By Prashanth Parameswaran
August 07, 2019


Last week, Indonesia held another steel-cutting ceremony for two more of its fast attack crafts. The scheduled event marked another advance for Jakarta in pursuit of its naval modernization in spite of challenges that are expected to continue as President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo embarks on his second term in office.

As I have noted before in these pages and elsewhere, Indonesia has long been engaged in an effort to strengthen the country’s maritime capabilities in recognition of the sobering reality that it needs more vessels and aircraft to fully monitor what is the world’s second longest coastline. That has continued under Jokowi, who just secured a second term in office earlier this year.

One of the classes of vessels that has been in the spotlight in this respect is the guided missile fast attack craft, an effort that has been undertaken with the help of Indonesian companies including state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL. While these have already begun to be produced, Indonesian defense officials have also signaled that Jakarta will need many more such vessels for its future ambitions.

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
Last month, Indonesia took officially took delivery of its fourth KCR-60M fast attack craft in a commissioning ceremony that was held in Surabaya and attended by top Indonesian defense officials, including Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu.

Last week, this aspect of Indonesia’s naval capabilities was in the headlines with progress on two more fast attack craft. PT PAL held a steel-cutting ceremony for two more KCR-60M fast attack craft that were ordered for the Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL), which together are said to cost around 1.6 trillion Indonesian rupiah ($112 million).

The steel for the vessels was cut at a ceremony on August 2 at PT PAL facilities in Surabaya, which was attended by officials and key personnel. Per local media reports, in remarks at the event, PT PAL director Budiman Saleh noted that the new vessels, which constitute the fifth and sixth within the current class of vessels, were part of a broader effort by Indonesia to continue to improve its platforms over time.

While the fifth and sixth vessels are based on the same general design features of the previous vessels, Saleh said that they would be equipped with more sophisticated technology relative to their predecessors. As of now, existing timelines see the vessels expected to be completed by May 2022 and subsequently delivered to the TNI-AL.


https://thediplomat.com/2019/08/new...ljyV5l3RaLMPWSLAXjiGF53qdqbu--RuAYrWzRf-ZqvKk


----------



## Cromwell

Ruhnama said:


> Btw i never heard form turkish media that they are pks brother imho. Likely many Indonesian media or maybe pks fans say they are related to akp imho
> 
> 
> If you or your relative get YTB scholarship likely you didnt involved with PKS or any kind but if you get study invitation from another source maybe yes you will involved in pks (my friend's father pks member get scholarship but usually in socio-politic) or you study in Turkey but from an agnecy some of them likely or not (sorry ane jelasinnya pke bahasa, ko jdi bingung :v kadang ada yang nawarin kuliah d turki dgn harga murah, nah agensi ini kalo ane cek2 kadang ada post nya yg mirip ama fb fans erdogan idk kdg i see some post in fans erdogan also related ttg agensi tsb jualan jasa pendidikan turki)
> 
> Ph army have good infantry gear (imho)
> As i see ph marine in marawi they use kevlar etc
> 
> As i know philipines have good small arms industries some of their pistol exported to USA
> 
> So maybe philipina have "infantry stronk doktrin?
> 
> Btw if we saw many news many indonesian compny has invested in Timles. Telkom pertamina
> 
> Btw why i see many pakistani user use emoji frequntly while Indonesian didnt kwkwkjw


In Indonesia, the regulation enforces TNI to use as many as possible domestic products like rifles, small arms, ammunition from PT.Pindad and so the order is guaranteed while in Philippines; Government Arsenal ( their Pindad like ) must compete againts private vendors in open tender so no law regulates state owned enterprise arms procurement by state apparatus.


----------



## Ruhnama

Cromwell said:


> In Indonesia, the regulation enforces TNI to use as many as possible domestic products like rifles, small arms, ammunition from PT.Pindad and so the order is guaranteed while in Philippines; Government Arsenal ( their Pindad like ) must compete againts private vendors in open tender so no law regulates state owned enterprise arms procurement by state apparatus.



Imho if like that it will make a comptitive market right?

Btw ph have gun culture so i think 11 12 with us condition so there is many choice for weapon

While Indonesia didnt have gun culture so there is only one local govt owned arm and ammo manufacture
.....

What about pakistani? Yeah they are very gun cultured :v
(Ask them maybe )


----------



## Cromwell

Ruhnama said:


> Imho if like that it will make a comptitive market right?
> 
> Btw ph have gun culture so i think 11 12 with us condition so there is many choice for weapon
> 
> While Indonesia didnt have gun culture so there is only one local govt owned arm and ammo manufacture
> .....
> 
> What about pakistani? Yeah they are very gun cultured :v
> (Ask them maybe )


That basically " killing " their own GA with AFP high rank officers usually opt for imported rifles, arms, etc. Anything which actually local industries can produce

Meanwhile screenshoot on next F-16 MLU reportedly capable of

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 182

*Enzo Zenz Allie, Anak Yatim, Lulus Jadi Taruna Akmil Ingin jadi Kopassus*









some netizen said, he is the reincarnation of Captain.Czi (Anumerta) Pierre Tendean,
hmn..i quite agree with them on that.
the journey of a thousand miles begins with one step, good luck enzo, hope your dream come true 

conversation en français, entre ACM et Enzo









ACM Hadi Tjahjanto: kamu pingin jadi apa?
Enzo: siap, infantri komando !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Ruhnama said:


> Imho if like that it will make a comptitive market right?
> 
> Btw ph have gun culture so i think 11 12 with us condition so there is many choice for weapon
> 
> While Indonesia didnt have gun culture so there is only one local govt owned arm and ammo manufacture
> .....
> 
> What about pakistani? Yeah they are very gun cultured :v
> (Ask them maybe )


Gun culture is nasty, we're literally talking about retards and degenerates having access to guns, producing gangs and militant groups capable to rival the Police force and the Military, and getting countries having out of control homicide rate (and the school shooters trend). I've seen too much videos and photos of brutal gun murders in Brazil, Latin Americas, Philippines and the Middle East, and i've never been this supportive of gun restriction since then. 

When i was younger i was like : "wow these hollywood FBI are so trigger happy with a lot of guns, so why in Indonesia and Japan, the police are more often armed with lame revolvers (Japanese revolvers are even lamer IMO) rather than these tacticool FBI Glocks?" but then i realized that this strict gun law actually benefited the country, making Indonesia have a very low murder rate of 0.5 per 100.000 people, and made life just simply less dangerous with almost no fear of gun violence.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ruhnama

HellFireIndo said:


> Gun culture is nasty, we're literally talking about retards and degenerates having access to guns, producing gangs and militant groups capable to rival the Police force and the Military, and getting countries having out of control homicide rate (and the school shooters trend). I've seen too much videos and photos of brutal gun murders in Brazil, Latin Americas, Philippines and the Middle East, and i've never been this supportive of gun restriction since then.
> 
> When i was younger i was like : "wow these hollywood FBI are so trigger happy with a lot of guns, so why in Indonesia and Japan, the police are more often armed with lame revolvers (Japanese revolvers are even lamer IMO) rather than these tacticool FBI Glocks?" but then i realized that this strict gun law actually benefited the country, making Indonesia have a very low murder rate of 0.5 per 100.000 people, and made life just simply less dangerous with almost no fear of gun violence.



Japan police even not carry gun. I think polri officer like satlantas or sabhara patrol officer, must better armed. 45 acp m1911 simple cheap reeliable and have powerfull stopping power. Ss1 sabhara many people know it that balistically lower than m1 carbine said it is aneh. 

Idk because what i sometime support gun but want restrict it not like amerika 
Bcoz i read in kaskus there is a forumer who came from america and carry gun and use itu for his defense and he said many good thing about it. Also i read about gun in america from many firearm enthusiast blog... . But as we recognize with our condition in RI like many bribery, corrupt law, separatis, sekterian, ormas etc it is yeah dangerous. Even NZ with good gun control there is terible mass shuting.

Btw about enzo
Some pipel said he is hti sympathizer
Idk it is true or only some pipel yang gabut ga da kerjaan. Komennya juga rasis2 macem dibilang dia prancis imigran ilegal tunisia. Juga ad foto enzo naek gunung pke bendera hitam.

Mereka seakan2 very afraid about that same like many pipel afraid communist related book or USSr flag and said "dasar antek PKI"
(Btw sorry bad english lol)


----------



## GraveDigger388

HellFireIndo said:


> Gun culture is nasty, we're literally talking about retards and degenerates having access to guns, producing gangs and militant groups capable to rival the Police force and the Military, and getting countries having out of control homicide rate (and the school shooters trend). I've seen too much videos and photos of brutal gun murders in Brazil, Latin Americas, Philippines and the Middle East, and i've never been this supportive of gun restriction since then.
> 
> When i was younger i was like : "wow these hollywood FBI are so trigger happy with a lot of guns, so why in Indonesia and Japan, the police are more often armed with lame revolvers (Japanese revolvers are even lamer IMO) rather than these tacticool FBI Glocks?" but then i realized that this strict gun law actually benefited the country, making Indonesia have a very low murder rate of 0.5 per 100.000 people, and made life just simply less dangerous with almost no fear of gun violence.


Agreed.

When the topic of gun restriction comes, they always reply with; "Ever heard of tyrannical government?", "2nd amandement, bruh!!"..

Yeah, like your plethora of M2 Brownings can stop a rain of JDAMs and Excaliburs...


----------



## 182

last year ACM Hadi Tjahjanto said, the falcon star programmed will enhanced f-16 ab types capabilities,
he's expecting more capabilities from c type, its sounds good.
so, we have real block 50/52 by now?

tribunnews





*meanwhile from f-16.net article*

*http://www.f-16.net/f-16_users_article6.html*

*Mid-life Update*
With the introduction of the more modern F-16C/D models of the Peace Bima Sena II program, the TNI-AU was faced with operating two types of airframes. Since this is not very efficient, a way was sought to upgrade the older A/B models to roughly the same standard. Therefore it was decided to upgrade These airframes with the MLU package. However, this package contains the same upgrades as was performed on the C/D-models so they have similar capabilities. The first airframes are to be delivered in 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asterisktaker

182 said:


> *Enzo Zenz Allie, Anak Yatim, Lulus Jadi Taruna Akmil Ingin jadi Kopassus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some netizen said, he is the reincarnation of Captain.Czi (Anumerta) Pierre Tendean,
> hmn..i quite agree with them on that.
> the journey of a thousand miles begins with one step, good luck enzo, hope your dream come true
> 
> conversation en français, entre ACM et Enzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACM Hadi Tjahjanto: kamu pingin jadi apa?
> Enzo: siap, infantri komando !!!


Is this true about him?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158886812661587968


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> This a very good article and very informative
> 
> 
> *Asia's Submarine Powerhouse You Might Not Know About*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share on FacebookF
> Share on TwitterL
> Share on LinkedInI
> Subscribe to RSSR
> Print
> April 21, 2019 Topic: Security Region: Asia Blog Brand: The Buzz Tags: SubmarinesIndonesiaIndonesian NavyChinaAmerica
> Indonesia is also well on its way to becoming a major submarine power in the Pacific—for the second time in its history.
> 
> by Sebastien Roblin
> 
> On April 17, Indonesia reelected president Joko Widodo, who has presided over a rapidly growing economy, even as his originally liberal politics have taken anincreasingly conservative bent. The unique Muslim democracy consist of seventeen thousand islands spanning from South East Asia to the waters off Australia. With over 269 million inhabitants, it is also the fourth most populous country on the planet, ranked just behind the United States.
> 
> Indonesia is also well on its way to becoming a major submarine power in the Pacific—for the second time in its history.
> 
> The latest milestone was the launch of the KRI Alugoro on April 11, 2019 from Semarang Dock in Surabaya, Indonesia—the first ever submarine built by the island nation, though with some assistance from the type’s Korean manufacturer DSME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUG
> 7
> 1981
> The Washington Star ceases all operations after 128 years of publication.
> 1858
> The first Australian rules football match is played between Melbourne Grammar and Scotch College.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add This To Your Site
> Two Korean-built sisterships, the Nagapasa and Ardadedali were commissioned by Indonesia in 2017 and 2018. All together the three submarines, and the technology transfer for Indonesian manufacture, cost $1.2 billion. The new boats join two nearly forty-year-old Type 209/1300 submarines named Cakra and Nanggala, which are being upgraded with new sensors and combat systems.
> 
> The Type 209 was first prolifically built by Germany than approved for license production in South Korea as the Chang Bogo-class. The Nagapasa-class submarines are Improved Type 209-1400 submarines with new German sonars, radars and navigation systems.
> 
> Report Advertisement
> The fourteen-hundred-ton submarines have fairly typical performance parameters and weaponry ranging from torpedoes, mines, anti-ship missiles and even capacity for naval commandoes. However, they lack cutting-edge technologies such as Air Independent Propulsion orLithium Ion Batteries, both of which could allow them to remain submerged for much longer intervals.
> 
> Nonetheless, even traditional diesel-electric submarines can prove extremely difficult to track. The Argentinian Type 209 San Luis, for example, nearly torpedoed two oblivious British warships during the Falkland War, but repeated torpedo malfunctions spared the Royal Navy vessels.
> 
> 
> Report Advertisement
> In 2019, the Indonesian Navy announced it would purchase three more Improved Type 209s from DSME for $1.02 billion, and that they would enter service by 2026. Furthermore, the Indonesian Navy may aim for a total of twelve submarines by procuring six more advanced submarines—potentially Type 214 export submarines with air independent propulsionaccording to submarine analyst Peter Coats.
> 
> Indonesia’s Whiskey-Class Subs
> 
> 
> In fact, for around a decade Indonesia had the largest indigenous submarine fleet in South East Asia. During the 1950s, newly-independent Indonesia sought to expand its political control over outlying islands, some of which still flew Dutch colonial flag. Under independence leader Sukarno, Jakarta began purchasing extensive Soviet arms to supports its “Confrontation” policy of using military pressure.
> 
> Those acquisitions included twelve Soviet Whiskey-class diesel electric submarines and a submarine tender (KRI Ratulangi) to support them. During the 1950s, Soviet shipyards churned out over 200 Whiskey-class boats, which were based on newly-acquired technology from Nazi Germany’s Type XXI “electric boat” U-Boat. Famously, one of the old submarines crashed into the Swedish coast in the“Whiskey on the Rocks” incident.
> 
> 
> The 1,470-ton submarines were delivered between 1959–1962 along with then-advanced SAET-50 anti-ship acoustic homing torpedoes. The initial Indonesian crews received nine months of training in Gdansk, Poland from Russian instructors in English, including cruises on the Baltic.
> 
> Jakarta soon put the subs to use in its campaign for control of Western Guinea, as described by Rear Adm. Agung Pramono in “The History of the Indonesian Submarine Squadron.”
> 
> 
> Report Advertisement
> “There were three submarine deployments during the military operation—called JAYA WIJAYA 1—against the Dutch forces in the West Papua. KRI Nagabanda (403), KRI Trisula (402), and KRI Tjandrasa (408) successfully launched an attack on the Dutch forces in the West Papua area; in operation TJAKRA II, Tjandrasa managed to infiltrate the enemy’s area to land a group of Indonesian Special Forces on the island. [15 personnel near Sentani airport.]
> 
> For the success of that operation, the Indonesian Government awarded Tjandrasa and her crew with the prestigious “Bintang Sakti” medal. To the present day, Tjandrasa is the only naval vessel to have been awarded the medal.
> 
> 
> Report Advertisement
> In April 1963, in operation VISHNU MUKTI, KRl Nagarangsang, Tjundamani and Alugoro again conducted a ‘show of force’ in West Papua waters.”
> 
> A collection of anecdotes from the Indonesian blog Weapons Technology describes a harrowing incident involving the Nagabanda near Biak in 1962:
> 
> 
> Report Advertisement
> “At 12:15 there suddenly came an order to dive to a depth of 15 meters. The sub’s commander Major Tjipto Wignjoprajitno gasped "They are flying above us! If they drop bombs, we are finished!"
> 
> Apparently that night a Dutch Neptune plane approached Nagabanda from behind. The crew only detected it when the plane was above them.
> 
> 
> Report Advertisement
> Nagabanda continued to dive to a depth of 50 meters. Suddenly there was the sound: ping ... ping ... ping ... Apparently the Dutch had dropped a sonar buoy.
> 
> Nagabanda continued diving down to 70 meters. Soon afterwards the Dutch began to drop depth charges. BOOM ...
> 
> 
> Report Advertisement
> For three hours the Nagabanda continued zig-zag while submerged. Depth charges continued to detonate. Conditions on the submarine became critical, especially after the submarine’s horizontal steering was damaged. The boat could no longer pull up from its dive.
> 
> 
> Report Advertisement
> Nagabanda’s commander decided to turn off the diesel engine to avoid going too deep. After that they look for a "liquid runway”—a layer of seawater with a higher density than the surrounding waters. There they kept silent while turning off all noise-producing equipment. Even the crew was forbidden from moving.
> 
> They survived in stuffy air, heat and lack of oxygen for 36 hours before finally convinced the Dutch squadron moved away. At midnight they climbed to the sea surface by blowing their ballast. From there they sailed to Halmahera, where they discovered the damage to the horizontal steering was caused by the leaves of the right and left steering wheel being detached due to a depth charge explosion.”
> 
> The Whiskey-class Alugoro was also photographed test-firing a Soviet-supplied SSN-3 Shaddock anti-ship cruise missile. The test of the bulky folding-wing missiles, which had to be fired while surfaced, may have been intended to intimidate Dutch forces.
> 
> Jakarta ultimately achieved its objective of forcing the Dutch out of West New Guinea. Then from 1963–1966, it unsuccessfully militarily opposed the creation of an independent Malaysian state, drawing it into repeated clashes with Australian forces.
> 
> Therefore, in 1964 the Nagabanda was dispatched to spy on the coast of Western Australia, which proved to have colder waters than the crew was used to. Upon turning around, they decided to dump their garbage in Australian waters, “especially [empty food cans] made in Indonesia.”
> 
> Later, Nagabanda was dispatched to photograph Malaysia’s Terengganu beach to determine whether it was viable to land troops there. Detected by a British frigate and Shackleton patrol plane, the crew temporarily repainted their hull numbers to confuse their pursuers.
> 
> However, Sukarno’s warming relationship with the Soviet Union inspired U.S. efforts to destabilize him. Finally, in 1966–1967 the CIA helped orchestrate a right-wing military coup, which resulted in in the slaughter over a half-million Indonesian communists and ethnic minorities. This butchery chilled relations with Soviet Union, which stopped providing the spare parts and maintenance expertise necessary to run the submarines, forcing Indonesia to cannibalize most of the fleet in the 1970s.
> 
> Nonetheless, the KRI Pasopati remained operational during the Indonesian invasion of East Timor in 1976. The Pasopati was finally decommissioned in 1990 and is now a museum ship in the middle of downtown Surabaya.
> 
> Indonesia’s history of submarine combat operations hints at how its current rapidly growing undersea fleet willenhance the island nation’s maritime clout in the south Pacific—both in terms of anti-ship capability, as well as the ability to covertly deploy troops and spy on activities of its neighbors.
> 
> _Sébastien Roblin holds a master’s degree in conflict resolution from Georgetown University and served as a university instructor for the Peace Corps in China. He has also worked in education, editing, and refugee resettlement in France and the United States. He currently writes on security and military history for War Is Boring._
> 
> https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/asias-submarine-powerhouse-you-might-not-know-about-53422



I hope we will become truly submarine powerhouse someday. I am a fan of Submarine, silent, deadly, with great detterance effect. Suitable for patrol along coastline without having to be seen by others specially that Jindalee radar from down under.

AFAIK about 50% of our sea is under 100m depth, this will bring midget development as important as our current submarine program. I heard a while ago about this future Midget also being develepod for AIP and as unmanned one. Even there is this idea of having this unmanned sub small enough so our SSV/LPD can carry it and deploy it anywhere inside our teritory. This in one of the reason I wish that the budget for this little baby is not to be cut and the program must go along side of our Changbogo learning curve.

But yea I agree with you, no matter how good the submarine is at some point she will need air support/payung udara when in full scale battle. Thats why Iver class is needed to be strong AAW for Navy. Btw any recent update about Iver? My rusty calculation regarding state budget that this Iver deal must be done this year, or else with the major military purchase planning of Viper in 2020+, AWACS, Tanker Aircraft, Apache, Additional Leo's, IFX commitment will put the state/military budget up to the neck for the next 5 years


----------



## 182

asterisktaker said:


> Is this true about him?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158886812661587968



i dunno, let's find it out...lol
i remembered few years ago a football club terminated his player contract.
becoz they found thru medsoc a fact that their player was club haters during his juvenile time.


----------



## Lasa-X

182 said:


> i dunno, let's find it out...lol
> i remembered few years ago a football club terminated his player contract.
> becoz they found thru medsoc a fact that their player was club haters during his juvenile time.



3% of radical TNI members are toooo many. No more radicals inside TNI. Jangan memelihara penyakit. Cut it off before becoming big problem in the future. Stop comparing him with national hero like Pierre Tendean.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

asterisktaker said:


> Is this true about him?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158886812661587968


He is still young. I remember my self as being foolish, ignorance about things I truly dont understand. The current military academy have been improved greatly over this last decade. I am confident that it shouldnt be a major issue. Aside of that if we keep on sidelining people with different point of view we will end up with nothing but stacking haters/enemy of the state. There should be somekind of "education/enlightment" for them not to behave the way they were. One of the path is thru Military Academy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HellFireIndo

Gundala said:


> I hope we will become truly submarine powerhouse someday. I am a fan of Submarine, silent, deadly, with great detterance effect. Suitable for patrol along coastline without having to be seen by others specially that Jindalee radar from down under.
> 
> AFAIK about 50% of our sea is under 100m depth, this will bring midget development as important as our current submarine program. I heard a while ago about this future Midget also being develepod for AIP and as unmanned one. Even there is this idea of having this unmanned sub small enough so our SSV/LPD can carry it and deploy it anywhere inside our teritory. This in one of the reason I wish that the budget for this little baby is not to be cut and the program must go along side of our Changbogo learning curve.
> 
> But yea I agree with you, no matter how good the submarine is at some point she will need air support/payung udara when in full scale battle. Thats why Iver class is needed to be strong AAW for Navy. Btw any recent update about Iver? My rusty calculation regarding state budget that this Iver deal must be done this year, or else with the major military purchase planning of Viper in 2020+, AWACS, Tanker Aircraft, Apache, Additional Leo's, IFX commitment will put the state/military budget up to the neck for the next 5 years


I expect real progress for the midget submarine will come after we mastered the design of the Nagapasa class, there's no need to rush this program, cause i'd argue that getting a decent stockpile of munitions for the submarines and also the support assets for them is more important atm and in the near future. I agree that there's a potential in the midget submarine program, like when TNI AL could be creative in it's use aboard a "_mothership_" AKA LPD, the platform will effectively become a truly multipurpose vessel, capable of Amphibious operation and also "Sea Control", where its lower deck could be used to house MPAC/ small patrol boats AND Midget Submarine for recon mission.





Colombian Navy test firing South Korean AShM, a standart one but i think it could be a good alternative to the Exocet, the same thing if we could also take some missile and VLS technology from the South Korean, i personally wanted the KM-SAM to equip our Air Defence force (if we didn't go for SAMP-T)

This guy (Enzo), is just *one *individual, that could easily be "straighten out" in the Military Academy, where all Cadets will be indoctrinated with Nationalist spirit. I think it's too much to call him "anti pemerintah", cause anti-government radicals just simply don't enlist in the Military, they don't. Enzo in his core is a "perfect soldier" that his mind and body are both easily "sharpened" and "shaped" depending to the environment he's in, if the Military tells him to change his mindset, i'm sure he will. Maybe his mom's a conservative and admitted him into a conservative Pesantren (well, it's Banten we're talking about), so that could be a factor, but i don't believe that "he's HaTI, therefore he's anti-pemerintah", it's not like that, it's more like he's "_ABRI Hijau but got bad influence from his environment_", TNI is pretty effective at Psychological things, "defusing" his "unwanted ideas" is not hard to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

A


GraveDigger388 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> When the topic of gun restriction comes, they always reply with; "Ever heard of tyrannical government?", "2nd amandement, bruh!!"..
> 
> Yeah, like your plethora of M2 Brownings can stop a rain of JDAMs and Excaliburs...


A JDAM can't kick in your door at 3AM to search for contraband.

An Excalibur can't stand guard at every street corner to police the population.

You need soldiers to do that, soldiers that are very vulnerable to the M2's you mentioned.

As a professional in the defense industry, these statements are always laughable to me. Literal goat herders with assault rifles older than themselves have managed to outsmart and elude these weapons for the past 13 years in Afghanistan. Don't underestimate the tenacity of an armed population. I'd rather have a government that is afraid of the people than people who are afraid of the government.


----------



## The Ronin

*Indonesian Navy Commissions Its 4th KCR-60M – PT Pal Cuts Steel For 2 More*
*The Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) commissioned its fourth KCR-60M (Kapal Cepat Rudal 60 Meter) fast attack craft (FAC) on July 27, 2019. On August 2nd, PT PAL cut steel for two more vessels.*

The commissioning ceremony took place at state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL in Surabaya in presence of the Indonesian minister of defense Ryamizard Ryacudu and navy chief of staff.


The vessel, named KRI _Kerambit_ (627) was launched in February 2018 and is the fourth ship in the _Sampari_-class. First ship of the class, KRI Sampari, was commissioned with TNI AL on June 28, 2018.






A steel-cutting ceremony for two more vessels took place last week (August 2nd). A total of 18 ships of this class are planned. These 5th and 6th units are set to feature “more sophisticated technology” compared to the first four KCR-60M vessels. They are set to be delivered to TNI AL in May 2022.


According to PT PAL these ships are equipped with a complete weapons system such as surveillance radar, IFF system, CMS (3 Console), 57 mm Main Gun, Surface to Surface Missile Launcher, Secondary Gun 20 mm, ESM system, and Decoy Launching System. It can sail up to 5 (five) ) day and conduct various missions such as anti-surface warfare, and offshore patrols in territorial waters and Exclusive Economic Zone. In addition to the basic functions above, KCR-60M also have additional functions to conduct surveillance activities, as well as search and resuce (SAR).


Danish company Terma announced during IMDEX Asia 2019 that it was officially awarded the contract for delivery of a complete C-Series Combat Suite for four KCR-60 vessels.


*KCR-60M specifications:*
– Length Overall (LOA): 59.80 meters
– Length waterline (LWL): 54.82 meters 
– Width: 8:10 meters 
– Height: 4.85 meters 
– Draft at full charge: 2.60 meters
– Displacement: 460 tons 
– Maximum speed 28 knots
– Cruising Speed 20 knots

https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...YM-NAOMOOCJDxYRt622cUd7RB3bpqsSmjIDO7iXxV-yUc

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NEKONEKO

HellFireIndo said:


> I expect real progress for the midget submarine will come after we mastered the design of the Nagapasa class, there's no need to rush this program, cause i'd argue that getting a decent stockpile of munitions for the submarines and also the support assets for them is more important atm and in the near future. I agree that there's a potential in the midget submarine program, like when TNI AL could be creative in it's use aboard a "_mothership_" AKA LPD, the platform will effectively become a truly multipurpose vessel, capable of Amphibious operation and also "Sea Control", where its lower deck could be used to house MPAC/ small patrol boats AND Midget Submarine for recon mission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colombian Navy test firing South Korean AShM, a standart one but i think it could be a good alternative to the Exocet, the same thing if we could also take some missile and VLS technology from the South Korean, i personally wanted the KM-SAM to equip our Air Defence force (if we didn't go for SAMP-T)
> 
> This guy (Enzo), is just *one *individual, that could easily be "straighten out" in the Military Academy, where all Cadets will be indoctrinated with Nationalist spirit. I think it's too much to call him "anti pemerintah", cause anti-government radicals just simply don't enlist in the Military, they don't. Enzo in his core is a "perfect soldier" that his mind and body are both easily "sharpened" and "shaped" depending to the environment he's in, if the Military tells him to change his mindset, i'm sure he will. Maybe his mom's a conservative and admitted him into a conservative Pesantren (well, it's Banten we're talking about), so that could be a factor, but i don't believe that "he's HaTI, therefore he's anti-pemerintah", it's not like that, it's more like he's "_ABRI Hijau but got bad influence from his environment_", TNI is pretty effective at Psychological things, "defusing" his "unwanted ideas" is not hard to do.


I think deploying midget submarine from our LPD is a no no, AFAIK deep-submergence rescue vehicle and ROV deployed using large crane from specialized ship, it will be technically challenging to do that using our LPD.
And midget submarine is bigger than ROV, just because it is a midget submarine doesn't mean it is really small.
Mothership for submarine and midget submarine just supplies and supports submarine, not carrying submarine like an aircraft carrier.

We should look for partner to help us build missile (sam, ashm, tactical cruise missile).


----------



## Gundala

jek_sperrow said:


> I think deploying midget submarine from our LPD is a no no, AFAIK deep-submergence rescue vehicle and ROV deployed using large crane from specialized ship, it will be technically challenging to do that using our LPD.
> And midget submarine is bigger than ROV, just because it is a midget submarine doesn't mean it is really small.
> Mothership for submarine and midget submarine just supplies and supports submarine, not carrying submarine like an aircraft carrier.


It will be using well dock at the back of LPD where they usually have the landing craft. When you flooded the well dock/well deck you wont be needing the crane.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Gundala said:


> It will be using well dock at the back of LPD where they usually have the landing craft. When you flooded the well dock/well deck you wont be needing the crane.


How many meter does the LPD need to 'submerge' it self so the midget submarine can be safely launched from the well deck?
How are you gonna retrieve it? Depends on the design but manned midget submarine is still too *big.*
It is not feasible too, are you gonna send LPD that carry midget submarine thousand km south then deploy the submarine just to peek into AU? Not so covert ops anymore. Better to use traditional attack submarine.
Let the midget submarine operates near our shores and patrol our many choke point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

Midget sub like iran have?

Btw as i know irist made in germany make a SAM for submarine when submerged
I read it in wiki


----------



## Gundala

jek_sperrow said:


> How many meter does the LPD need to 'submerge' it self so the midget submarine can be safely launched from the well deck?
> How are you gonna retrieve it? Depends on the design but manned midget submarine is still too *big.*


Maybe special design well deck with some kind of railing system needed. Its doable, there is even idea of docking system. Well we will see how the outcome going to be. 



jek_sperrow said:


> t is not feasible too, are you gonna send LPD that carry midget submarine thousand km south then deploy the submarine just to peek into AU? Not so covert ops anymore. Better to use traditional attack submarine.
> Let the midget submarine operates near our shores and patrol our many choke point.


The downside of the midget is its sea endurance, thats why we are aiming for the AIP version. The purpose is to move the midget around without putting alot of pressure to the crew by traveling far by itself for specific assignment other then patroling. And no, I dont think intel op to AU using midget is the best choice. There are many shallow water border we have and south one is not one of them.


----------



## Rayadipa

Gundala said:


> He is still young. I remember my self as being foolish, ignorance about things I truly dont understand. The current military academy have been improved greatly over this last decade. I am confident that it shouldnt be a major issue. Aside of that if we keep on sidelining people with different point of view we will end up with nothing but stacking haters/enemy of the state. There should be somekind of "education/enlightment" for them not to behave the way they were. One of the path is thru Military Academy.



But his mother tho...
212 supporter ✔
Jokowi hater ✔
Felix siauw follower ✔
Mendukung HTI ? (Ada kemungkinan )

Apakah TNI harus mengetahui latar belakang orang tuanya juga , dalam menseleksi seseorang?


----------



## GraveDigger388

Rayadipa said:


> But his mother tho...
> 212 supporter ✔
> Jokowi hater ✔
> Felix siauw follower ✔
> Mendukung HTI ? (Ada kemungkinan )
> 
> Apakah TNI harus mengetahui latar belakang orang tuanya juga , dalam menseleksi seseorang?


His mother is not applying for TNI now, is she?

Kalo latar belakang ortu-ortu nya dinilai juga, mau sampe mana? Terus bukankah yang demikian itu namanya profiling?

CMIIW


----------



## Ruhnama

Rayadipa said:


> But his mother tho...
> 212 supporter ✔
> Jokowi hater ✔
> Felix siauw follower ✔
> Mendukung HTI ? (Ada kemungkinan )
> 
> Apakah TNI harus mengetahui latar belakang orang tuanya juga , dalam menseleksi seseorang?



(DISCLAIMER : THIS IS MY STORY WHEN ENCOUTER ISIS SYMPHTISER IN SOCMED BEWARE, I NEVER JOIN THEIR GROUP CHAT OR TELEGRAM ONLY KNOW BY THEIR TL)

212 only bunch of orang biasa aja elah ga guna ga ngaruh honestly i have added by "mysterious pipel" in my Line accoint (thats crazy how they can know my account or maybe randomlu added by them) akun line gw tetiba di add ama simpatisan ISIS

Crazy huh??? Iya gila. Itu taun 2017an. Pas era2 marawi and many police stabbed by terro.

Byk bgt gw dbagiin d timeline mrk video2 perang2an suriah marawi dsb. Gw pernah iseng komenin mrk dan lgsg siap2 aja you will dimaki dan dicecer abis2an. And then they are ANTI FPI, HABIB RIZIQ MANY INDONWSIAN MAINSTREAM ULAMA (you name it from aa gym etc) NU BANSER all of them called "ulama suu" and " bebaliyun"
even they hate HIZBUT TAHRIR



Yes ISIS MEMBER HATE HT and if you read DABIQ MAG (u can find in gugel easily) they HATE MORSI!

In 2018, many member in line disapread amd one of them mengatakan " tidak lagi bersumpah setia kepada al baghdadi dan menyatakan bahwasanya dirinya salah dan mengajak yg lainnya kembali ke jalan yang benar" he wrote in his timeline also he tag me about his confession and pernyataan kembali setia nkri (aneh ya )

Dont worry 212 itu cuman musiman aja.

Jokowi hater lu ga perlu join hti atau apa bsa aja kan ente ga suka dia. Ini urusan politik (ane tengahnya sometimes like it sometime criticiise it)

Felix siauw i have read many his book. Jujur aja dia gaya nulis ceritanya bagus megungah semangat. Sumpah gw baca ceritanya pas lomba olimpiade PAI gw jd smangat dan juara wkwkkw

Just my 50cent and after this encounter i never meet daish member again in sosmed
(Bte some people who nantangin daish have many constant terror in line by isis simpatihiser)

Sorry to long

Katanya kalo ad keturunan pki cannot join akmil?


----------



## umigami

GraveDigger388 said:


> His mother is not applying for TNI now, is she?
> 
> Kalo latar belakang ortu-ortu nya dinilai juga, mau sampe mana? Terus bukankah yang demikian itu namanya profiling?
> 
> CMIIW



dalam kasus ini (perekrutan TNI), ane ga masalah ada profiling.
kalau dia diterima dan memang beneran radikal, dan suatu saat nanti pegang jabatan penting (dia bilang mau jadi komando koppasus) gimana?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Ruhnama said:


> (DISCLAIMER : THIS IS MY STORY WHEN ENCOUTER ISIS SYMPHTISER IN SOCMED BEWARE, I NEVER JOIN THEIR GROUP CHAT OR TELEGRAM ONLY KNOW BY THEIR TL)
> 
> 212 only bunch of orang biasa aja elah ga guna ga ngaruh honestly i have added by "mysterious pipel" in my Line accoint (thats crazy how they can know my account or maybe randomlu added by them) akun line gw tetiba di add ama simpatisan ISIS
> 
> Crazy huh??? Iya gila. Itu taun 2017an. Pas era2 marawi and many police stabbed by terro.
> 
> Byk bgt gw dbagiin d timeline mrk video2 perang2an suriah marawi dsb. Gw pernah iseng komenin mrk dan lgsg siap2 aja you will dimaki dan dicecer abis2an. And then they are ANTI FPI, HABIB RIZIQ MANY INDONWSIAN MAINSTREAM ULAMA (you name it from aa gym etc) NU BANSER all of them called "ulama suu" and " bebaliyun"
> even they hate HIZBUT TAHRIR
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ISIS MEMBER HATE HT and if you read DABIQ MAG (u can find in gugel easily) they HATE MORSI!
> 
> In 2018, many member in line disapread amd one of them mengatakan " tidak lagi bersumpah setia kepada al baghdadi dan menyatakan bahwasanya dirinya salah dan mengajak yg lainnya kembali ke jalan yang benar" he wrote in his timeline also he tag me about his confession and pernyataan kembali setia nkri (aneh ya )
> 
> Dont worry 212 itu cuman musiman aja.
> 
> Jokowi hater lu ga perlu join hti atau apa bsa aja kan ente ga suka dia. Ini urusan politik (ane tengahnya sometimes like it sometime criticiise it)
> 
> Felix siauw i have read many his book. Jujur aja dia gaya nulis ceritanya bagus megungah semangat. Sumpah gw baca ceritanya pas lomba olimpiade PAI gw jd smangat dan juara wkwkkw
> 
> Just my 50cent and after this encounter i never meet daish member again in sosmed
> (Bte some people who nantangin daish have many constant terror in line by isis simpatihiser)
> 
> Sorry to long
> 
> Katanya kalo ad keturunan pki cannot join akmil?


Your English though, better than communicating in somekind of " Creole " version mixing informal English & Indonesian, why don't you just use Indonesian to communicate ?


----------



## Ruhnama

umigami said:


> dalam kasus ini (perekrutan TNI), ane ga masalah ada profiling.
> kalau dia diterima dan memang beneran radikal, dan suatu saat nanti pegang jabatan penting (dia bilang mau jadi komando koppasus) gimana?



Maybe bisa dijadiin agen buat nyusp sel2 hti hehehe bisa 4 bahasa nah ini bsa dimanfatkan kirim aja ke negara2 MENA atau jg ke afrika
Kalo dia mcem2 0-1 aja......

Kinda horrible.....


----------



## umigami

Ruhnama said:


> Maybe bisa dijadiin agen buat nyusp sel2 hti hehehe bisa 4 bahasa nah ini bsa dimanfatkan kirim aja ke negara2 MENA atau jg ke afrika
> Kalo dia mcem2 0-1 aja......
> 
> Kinda horrible.....



asal dia ditandai ga sampai punya jabatan penting ya gapapa (semoga),

kenapa juga isis sampe benci FPI, HTI, dkk?

I find it hard to believe, tapi mau mereka saling benci atau apalah ya ga merubah apa2, toh satu species juga mau menganti sistem di NKRI, ya tumpas aja...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

umigami said:


> dalam kasus ini (perekrutan TNI), ane ga masalah ada profiling.
> kalau dia diterima dan memang beneran radikal, dan suatu saat nanti pegang jabatan penting (dia bilang mau jadi komando koppasus) gimana?


Then, like @Gundala said. Press him, mold him, make him see the correct path through the Academy and the correct doctrines.



umigami said:


> asal dia ditandai ga sampai punya jabatan penting ya gapapa (semoga),
> 
> *kenapa juga isis sampe benci FPI, HTI, dkk?*
> 
> I find it hard to believe, tapi mau mereka saling benci atau apalah ya ga merubah apa2, toh satu species juga mau menganti sistem di NKRI, ya tumpas aja...


Ya karena emang ISIS mah beda lagi...


----------



## NEKONEKO

Gundala said:


> Maybe special design well deck with some kind of railing system needed. Its doable, there is even idea of docking system. Well we will see how the outcome going to be.
> 
> 
> The downside of the midget is its sea endurance, thats why we are aiming for the AIP version. The purpose is to move the midget around without putting alot of pressure to the crew by traveling far by itself for specific assignment other then patroling. And no, I dont think intel op to AU using midget is the best choice. There are many shallow water border we have and south one is not one of them.


It's *too big.*

Makassar
Tonnage: 8400 tons
Displacement: 7,300 tons standard displacement.
Length: 125 m
Beam: 22 meters
Height: 56 meters
Draft: 4.9 meters

Yono class
Displacement:

130 tons submerged
76-95 tons surfaced
Length: 20–22 m (65 ft 7 in–72 ft 2 in)
Beam: 2.75 m (9 ft 0 in)
Draught: 1.6 m (5 ft 3 in)

Ghadir class
Tonnage: 120 tonnes
Displacement: 115 tons surfaced
Length: 29 m (95 ft)
Beam: ~3 m
Draught: ~2.5 m

_The purpose is to move the midget around without putting alot of pressure to the crew by traveling far by itself for specific assignment other then patroling._

Just no.


Ruhnama said:


> (DISCLAIMER : THIS IS MY STORY WHEN ENCOUTER ISIS SYMPHTISER IN SOCMED BEWARE, I NEVER JOIN THEIR GROUP CHAT OR TELEGRAM ONLY KNOW BY THEIR TL)
> 
> 212 only bunch of orang biasa aja elah ga guna ga ngaruh honestly i have added by "mysterious pipel" in my Line accoint (thats crazy how they can know my account or maybe randomlu added by them) akun line gw tetiba di add ama simpatisan ISIS
> 
> Crazy huh??? Iya gila. Itu taun 2017an. Pas era2 marawi and many police stabbed by terro.
> 
> Byk bgt gw dbagiin d timeline mrk video2 perang2an suriah marawi dsb. Gw pernah iseng komenin mrk dan lgsg siap2 aja you will dimaki dan dicecer abis2an. And then they are ANTI FPI, HABIB RIZIQ MANY INDONWSIAN MAINSTREAM ULAMA (you name it from aa gym etc) NU BANSER all of them called "ulama suu" and " bebaliyun"
> even they hate HIZBUT TAHRIR
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ISIS MEMBER HATE HT and if you read DABIQ MAG (u can find in gugel easily) they HATE MORSI!
> 
> In 2018, many member in line disapread amd one of them mengatakan " tidak lagi bersumpah setia kepada al baghdadi dan menyatakan bahwasanya dirinya salah dan mengajak yg lainnya kembali ke jalan yang benar" he wrote in his timeline also he tag me about his confession and pernyataan kembali setia nkri (aneh ya )
> 
> Dont worry 212 itu cuman musiman aja.
> 
> Jokowi hater lu ga perlu join hti atau apa bsa aja kan ente ga suka dia. Ini urusan politik (ane tengahnya sometimes like it sometime criticiise it)
> 
> Felix siauw i have read many his book. Jujur aja dia gaya nulis ceritanya bagus megungah semangat. Sumpah gw baca ceritanya pas lomba olimpiade PAI gw jd smangat dan juara wkwkkw
> 
> Just my 50cent and after this encounter i never meet daish member again in sosmed
> (Bte some people who nantangin daish have many constant terror in line by isis simpatihiser)
> 
> Sorry to long
> 
> Katanya kalo ad keturunan pki cannot join akmil?


Just use pure Bahasa Indonesia rather than mixing it up with English, and give summary in English so mod won't complaint.


----------



## Ruhnama

Cromwell said:


> Your English though, better than communicating in somekind of " Creole " version mixing informal English & Indonesian, why don't you just use Indonesian to communicate ?



Di defense pk gapapa ya pke bhs Indonesia? Di forum ini? Yaudah klo gtu kalo saya males pke bahasa aja dah. Makasih bang sarannya

Intinya sih itu keanehan saya ttg isis-hti
Yang saya alami sndiri liat dari postibgan simpatisan. Terkadang simpatisan isis blm tentu suka ama ustad2 hti



umigami said:


> asal dia ditandai ga sampai punya jabatan penting ya gapapa (semoga),
> 
> kenapa juga isis sampe benci FPI, HTI, dkk?
> 
> I find it hard to believe, tapi mau mereka saling benci atau apalah ya ga merubah apa2, toh satu species juga mau menganti sistem di NKRI, ya tumpas aja...



Ya kita harus bisa beda2in musuhnya jgn asal tuduh.

Fpi gerimbilan kek gtu ga ada hububganbya ama jaringan manapun isinya (maaf) pemuda2 dri kampung2 yg apa gunanya?

Sdgkn hti isinya kalangan yg cukup mapan kalangan menengah yg butuh ilmu agama dsb. Mereka ini malah ikut hti krena "wah iya juga nih". Kalo dlihat HTI kalangan bersih ga doyan berdarah2. Liat aja awal mula berdirinya (jujur aja klo lu baca tulisan HT emg bagus dan berkesan. Rapih dan aluss gw sndiri agak 50/50 suka tpi ya ttp agak krg sreg)

Klo isis buh maunya dor2an tembak2an. Pokonya lbh sangar. Kata2nya juga sangar dkit2 post video perang, gore ekskusi, atau ttg ghanimah dsb

Sekian. Btw dsni ada yg pernah bahas datalink??


----------



## HellFireIndo

Enzo ini lambat laun ya bakal kebawa lingkungan TNI yang "sekular", dia nanti juga bakal lebih fokus sama kepentingan negara dan ideologi pancasila daripada kepentingan agama dan golongan, itu sudah pasti. Kalo mau jujur, TNI dari awal itu mayoritas enggan untuk adopsi sentimen SARA dalam keanggotaannya, karena pasti akan clash dengan Pancasila and prinsip Bhinneka, membuat prajurit jadi gak professional dan mudah "disubversi" kepentingan yang sektarian.

Sejak jaman dulu, ABRI, itu anti unsur agama dalam tubuhnya, semua hal berbau agama itu dikurangi dan dipersusah untuk masuk. Mendirikan mushollah di Korem saja dipersusah, rapat perwira sengaja dibuat Jumat siang, itu beberapa contoh, belum lagi "pola" yang kebanyakan orang gak tau, bahwa A. Yani, L.B Moerdani, A.H Nasution, nama-nama mereka disingkat seperti itu untuk menyembunyikan nama yang mengandung unsur agama : *Ahmad *Yani, *Leonardus Benjamin* Moerdani, *Abdul Haris* Nasution, itu sudah indikasi kuat bahwa TNI/ABRI memanglah ingin menjauhkan unsur sektarian dari anggotanya. Jadi tidak perlu khawatir "_TNI kecolongan_", "T_NI kok tidak screening ideologi anggota?_", karena itu sudah kepentingan internal yang tidak diminta pun akan ditindak dengan sendirinya.


----------



## Cromwell

Ruhnama said:


> Di defense pk gapapa ya pke bhs Indonesia? Di forum ini? Yaudah klo gtu kalo saya males pke bahasa aja dah. Makasih bang sarannya
> 
> Intinya sih itu keanehan saya ttg isis-hti
> Yang saya alami sndiri liat dari postibgan simpatisan. Terkadang simpatisan isis blm tentu suka ama ustad2 hti
> 
> 
> 
> Ya kita harus bisa beda2in musuhnya jgn asal tuduh.
> 
> Fpi gerimbilan kek gtu ga ada hububganbya ama jaringan manapun isinya (maaf) pemuda2 dri kampung2 yg apa gunanya?
> 
> Sdgkn hti isinya kalangan yg cukup mapan kalangan menengah yg butuh ilmu agama dsb. Mereka ini malah ikut hti krena "wah iya juga nih". Kalo dlihat HTI kalangan bersih ga doyan berdarah2. Liat aja awal mula berdirinya (jujur aja klo lu baca tulisan HT emg bagus dan berkesan. Rapih dan aluss gw sndiri agak 50/50 suka tpi ya ttp agak krg sreg)
> 
> Klo isis buh maunya dor2an tembak2an. Pokonya lbh sangar. Kata2nya juga sangar dkit2 post video perang, gore ekskusi, atau ttg ghanimah dsb
> 
> Sekian. Btw dsni ada yg pernah bahas datalink??


Ga papa lah. Ga jadi masalah kok asal gak mendominasi aja. Luh scroll ke belakang gih ada postingan aku ttg CCIB sama rencana penggunaan tactical datalink 16.


----------



## Cromwell

Head of Saab Indonesia Anders Dahl & Saab Marketing Support Manager German Wijaya visited KPK HQ engaging dialogue on open, fair and transparent arms transactions.(07/16/2019)


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Cromwell said:


> Head of Saab Indonesia Anders Dahl & Saab Marketing Support Manager German Wijaya visited KPK HQ engaging dialogue on open, fair and transparent arms transactions.(07/16/2019)
> View attachment 573045


SAAB never surrender for Grippen



umigami said:


> asal dia ditandai ga sampai punya jabatan penting ya gapapa (semoga),
> 
> kenapa juga isis sampe benci FPI, HTI, dkk?
> 
> I find it hard to believe, tapi mau mereka saling benci atau apalah ya ga merubah apa2, toh satu species juga mau menganti sistem di NKRI, ya tumpas aja...


Oot dikit.. hti,fpi dan sejenisnya alirannya Wahabi atau Salafi..klo isis itu aliran lain lg..cuma lupa gw..
Hti,fpi jg bertolak belakang dgn NU dan Muhammadiyah.. belum lg ormas agamis lainnya seperti ldii dan banyak lg..


----------



## Raduga

mejikuhibiu said:


> SAAB never surrender for Grippen


they desperately wanting to market and cooperate in our defence and maritime sector





SAAB VTMIS V3000 Vessel Traffic Service/System on tanjung priok






Swedish royal family king carl gustaf XVI visiting tanjung priok

courtesy of / credit to FB Pages SAAB indonesia


----------



## Cromwell

mejikuhibiu said:


> SAAB never surrender for Grippen


They never surrender on anything. Though the odd for Gripen is pretty small but unless we see the final study for AEWC procurement then Erieye has relatively fair opportunity. Not too mention their smaller subsystems like RBS-70 Shorad, Carl Gustav ATGM & AT-4, Girraffe radars or even RBS-15 cruise missile also various electronic subsystems which i think is interesting


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> Head of Saab Indonesia Anders Dahl & Saab Marketing Support Manager German Wijaya visited KPK HQ engaging dialogue on open, fair and transparent arms transactions.(07/16/2019)
> View attachment 573045


That dude is so friggin tall 
Every time I see "Saab" 2 things always comes to my mind. Gripen and Klewang. I like Gripen tho I know we wont have it but still to me its a small, low rcs, good EW, suitable for most air strip we have. Small but deadly, me like it. Oh well...
Klewang; I dont know why saab pulled out of this project but I was excited at first imagining our future klewang will have sophisticated design in arsenal, weapon system, ew, etc. Maybe having them around can make our future klewang price skyrocketed


----------



## mejikuhibiu

For RBS 15..there is plan that will instaled in klewang I..since she burn the news of RBS15 for klewang is gone..dunno in klewang II..same news say it will use chinesse missile


----------



## Raduga

Gundala said:


> That dude is so friggin tall
> Every time I see "Saab" 2 things always comes to my mind. Gripen and Klewang. I like Gripen tho I know we wont have it but still to me its a small, low rcs, good EW, suitable for most air strip we have. Small but deadly, me like it. Oh well...
> Klewang; I dont know why saab pulled out of this project but I was excited at first imagining our future klewang will have sophisticated design in arsenal, weapon system, ew, etc. Maybe having them around can make our future klewang price skyrocketed



Gripen also had RnD upgrade roadmap aiming until 2050 , just like the long saga of F-16 variants


----------



## GraveDigger388

mejikuhibiu said:


> SAAB never surrender for Grippen


Why give up, Gripen is fairly good, IMO...



> Oot dikit.. hti,fpi dan sejenisnya alirannya Wahabi atau *Salafi*..klo isis itu aliran lain lg..cuma lupa gw..
> Hti,fpi jg bertolak belakang dgn NU dan Muhammadiyah.. belum lg ormas agamis lainnya seperti ldii dan banyak lg..


OOT:
Kalo Salafi mah justru yang bilang "Jangan memberontak pada _'Amirul Muslimin_ (i.e. Presiden dsb.), "Jangan demo-demo segala, _Mudhorat_ (i.e. mengundang keburukan)"...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

MoD had made it clear like a crystall glass so no worry

https://amp.suara.com/news/2019/08/...ari-tni-jika-benar-pernah-bawa-bendera-tauhid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Bms kartika based on saab datalink
It is correct or not?


----------



## asterisktaker

Gundala said:


> He is still young. I remember my self as being foolish, ignorance about things I truly dont understand. The current military academy have been improved greatly over this last decade. I am confident that it shouldnt be a major issue. Aside of that if we keep on sidelining people with different point of view we will end up with nothing but stacking haters/enemy of the state. There should be somekind of "education/enlightment" for them not to behave the way they were. One of the path is thru Military Academy.


I understand your point, but we really should stop treating Akmil as some kind of rehab facilities, because it's not. Akmil is there to produce Indonesia's finest, and people without sound ideologies should not belong in the first place. Recently a member of Kodim in Papua, if I read it right? Got caught selling ammunitions to the KKB/OPM, the ammunition that later would be used against his own fellow soldiers, and we're talking about simple financial incentives here not some radicalized ideologies. The questions that should be asked is when push comes to shove which one will he (Enzo) choose to defend, Pancasila or the ideology that has been indoctrinated by his mother since he was young? I really hope I'm wrong in this because the kid seems bright and it would be a shame for him to be misled into the wrong path in life.




Cromwell said:


> They never surrender on anything. Though the odd for Gripen is pretty small but unless we see the final study for AEWC procurement then Erieye has relatively fair opportunity. Not too mention their smaller subsystems like RBS-70 Shorad, Carl Gustav ATGM & AT-4, Girraffe radars or even RBS-15 cruise missile also various electronic subsystems which i think is interesting


Does John Lundin still incorporate SAAB to his build/design? Shame TNI-AL didn't find the Bonefish to be an attractive solution for them. Hope the Klewang MK2 still retain the RBS-15 as its main armament.


----------



## Cromwell

asterisktaker said:


> I understand your point, but we really should stop treating Akmil as some kind of rehab facilities, because it's not. Akmil is there to produce Indonesia's finest, and people without sound ideologies should not belong in the first place. Recently a member of Kodim in Papua, if I read it right? Got caught selling ammunitions to the KKB/OPM, the ammunition that later would be used against his own fellow soldiers, and we're talking about simple financial incentives here not some radicalized ideologies. The questions that should be asked is when push comes to shove which one will he (Enzo) choose to defend, Pancasila or the ideology that has been indoctrinated by his mother since he was young? I really hope I'm wrong in this because the kid seems bright and it would be a shame for him to be misled into the wrong path in life.
> 
> 
> 
> Does John Lundin still incorporate SAAB to his build/design? Shame TNI-AL didn't find the Bonefish to be an attractive solution for them. Hope the Klewang MK2 still retain the RBS-15 as its main armament.


Well idk much information on Klewang II Class whether this one still retains Saab CMS, radar, weapons and subsystems or they substitute them with something from other vendors.

PINDAD MENGEMBANGKAN KEMAMPUAN ARMAMENT MELALUI ALIH TEKNOLOGI JOHN COCKERILL DEFENCE MILIK BELGIA
Previous

Next
PT Pindad (Persero) bekerja sama dengan CMI Defence S.A menggelar pelatihan ToT Turret CSE 90 berlangsung pada 12 Juni - 21 Juli 2019 dan berlokasi di John Cockerill Defence, Belgium. Pelatihan ToT Turret CSE 90 didasari oleh Surat Kontrak Kerjasama antara PT Pindad (Persero) dengan CMI Defence S.A. dengan nomor SJAN 13/P/BD/LN/IV/2017 tertanggal 19 April 2017. Dengan adanya pelatihan alih teknologi terutama pada sektor armament, membuktikan PT Pindad (Persero) selalu berupaya untuk mengembangkan kemampuan dan menciptakan inovasi produk alutsista berkualitas kebanggaaan Indonesia.

PT Pindad (Persero) mengirimkan 6 staf unggulan yang diberi tanggung jawab untuk mempelajari alih teknologi Turret CSE 90 di John Cockerill Defence Belgia, yaitu; Gito Suwarno, Febiantara Juanda,A.Md., Rudi Setya Budi, Ginanjar Widhaswara, Dika Wardani,A.Md, Aji Roswaji. Pelatihan alih teknologi yang didapatkan dimulai dari perakitan (assembling) Turret CSE 90 yang terdiri dari 18 tahap, integration hingga finishing perakitan.

Melalui pelatihan alih teknologi ini, PT Pindad (Persero) dapat merakit, mengoperasikan dan mengembangkan Turret CSE 90 secara mandiri. Turret CSE 90 sudah dipercaya untuk menjadi senjata utama yang diinstal pada Kendaraan Tempur Badak. Panser Badak adalah kendaraan tempur 6x6 roda buatan PT Pindad (Persero). Selain Turret CSE 90, Badak dilengkapi juga dengan senapan mesin caliber 7.62 mm, ballistic protection - bulletproof steel plate, dan memiliki mesin diesel 340 HP yang mampu menunjang daya jelajah Badak.

Saat ini, Badak sudah armada tempur milik TNI dan dipergunakan dalam berbagai misi militer. Dengan pengembangan kemampuan melalui alih teknologi Turret CSE 90, maka PT Pindad (Persero) juga memiliki peran untuk mendukung sector pertahanan dalam negeri.

Selanjutnya, pelatihan lanjutan akan dilakukan di PT Pindad (Persero), Bandung.













https://pindad.com/totturret

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Well idk much information on Klewang II Class whether this one still retains Saab CMS, radar, weapons and subsystems or they substitute them with something from other vendors.
> 
> PINDAD MENGEMBANGKAN KEMAMPUAN ARMAMENT MELALUI ALIH TEKNOLOGI JOHN COCKERILL DEFENCE MILIK BELGIA
> Previous
> 
> Next
> PT Pindad (Persero) bekerja sama dengan CMI Defence S.A menggelar pelatihan ToT Turret CSE 90 berlangsung pada 12 Juni - 21 Juli 2019 dan berlokasi di John Cockerill Defence, Belgium. Pelatihan ToT Turret CSE 90 didasari oleh Surat Kontrak Kerjasama antara PT Pindad (Persero) dengan CMI Defence S.A. dengan nomor SJAN 13/P/BD/LN/IV/2017 tertanggal 19 April 2017. Dengan adanya pelatihan alih teknologi terutama pada sektor armament, membuktikan PT Pindad (Persero) selalu berupaya untuk mengembangkan kemampuan dan menciptakan inovasi produk alutsista berkualitas kebanggaaan Indonesia.
> 
> PT Pindad (Persero) mengirimkan 6 staf unggulan yang diberi tanggung jawab untuk mempelajari alih teknologi Turret CSE 90 di John Cockerill Defence Belgia, yaitu; Gito Suwarno, Febiantara Juanda,A.Md., Rudi Setya Budi, Ginanjar Widhaswara, Dika Wardani,A.Md, Aji Roswaji. Pelatihan alih teknologi yang didapatkan dimulai dari perakitan (assembling) Turret CSE 90 yang terdiri dari 18 tahap, integration hingga finishing perakitan.
> 
> Melalui pelatihan alih teknologi ini, PT Pindad (Persero) dapat merakit, mengoperasikan dan mengembangkan Turret CSE 90 secara mandiri. Turret CSE 90 sudah dipercaya untuk menjadi senjata utama yang diinstal pada Kendaraan Tempur Badak. Panser Badak adalah kendaraan tempur 6x6 roda buatan PT Pindad (Persero). Selain Turret CSE 90, Badak dilengkapi juga dengan senapan mesin caliber 7.62 mm, ballistic protection - bulletproof steel plate, dan memiliki mesin diesel 340 HP yang mampu menunjang daya jelajah Badak.
> 
> Saat ini, Badak sudah armada tempur milik TNI dan dipergunakan dalam berbagai misi militer. Dengan pengembangan kemampuan melalui alih teknologi Turret CSE 90, maka PT Pindad (Persero) juga memiliki peran untuk mendukung sector pertahanan dalam negeri.
> 
> Selanjutnya, pelatihan lanjutan akan dilakukan di PT Pindad (Persero), Bandung.
> View attachment 573077
> View attachment 573078
> View attachment 573079
> View attachment 573080
> 
> https://pindad.com/totturret


nice , could badak be categorized as light armored reconnaissance vehicle like brazilian EE-9 Cascavel or the french EBRC Jaguar ? we could also maybe try to applied that turret to our current PT-76 arsenal


----------



## NEKONEKO

It seems that we are gonna field large number of this 90 mm gun, for badak, pandur(maybe), tankboat(maybe).


----------



## Ruhnama

jek_sperrow said:


> It seems that we are gonna field large number of this 90 mm gun, for badak, pandur(maybe), tankboat(maybe).



As I know tank boat use 105 mm cmiiw
Also pindad already make some pandur in here called cobra cmiiw


----------



## Gundala

asterisktaker said:


> I understand your point, but we really should stop treating Akmil as some kind of rehab facilities, because it's not. Akmil is there to produce Indonesia's finest, and people without sound ideologies should not belong in the first place. Recently a member of Kodim in Papua, if I read it right? Got caught selling ammunitions to the KKB/OPM, the ammunition that later would be used against his own fellow soldiers, and we're talking about simple financial incentives here not some radicalized ideologies. The questions that should be asked is when push comes to shove which one will he (Enzo) choose to defend, Pancasila or the ideology that has been indoctrinated by his mother since he was young? I really hope I'm wrong in this because the kid seems bright and it would be a shame for him to be misled into the wrong path in life.


Military Academy, Pesantren, University are all "rehab center" in a way. Each one of them has its on systems and goal, it is there to influence our way of thinking whether its logical, spiritual, analytical, etc. Being young as enzo there is still plenty of room to shape him. Ask young Indonesian people around his age if they want to defend Pancasila, some might just laugh and being "sinis", some say Pancasila but have no clue what it stands for nor the real value of Pancasila, some might say they will defend God. The point is you can not judge unsharpen knife and said that once its sharpen it wont be good untill it proves otherwise.

Pancasila/Bhineka Tunggal Ika were made to acommodate differences. What we are trying to do now is simply the opposite way. Litsus for instance is orba product, now imagine PKI grandson who born in 2000 and barely know his/her grandfather is then labelled as PKI. He/she might not even know what komunis ideology really is and we punish them for things he/she never do. Now his mom might be a fans of HTI, being young before I can recall many things I disagree with my mom but do it anyway just because respect etc. I have to accept Islam eventho I have no clue what Islam really is, I did Ngaji but being young I just follow what ordered by parents. Back then if I wear Palu Arit shirt just to be cool and different does it means I am komunis? In short dont punish people for the things they havent do. Prejudice, stereo typing isnt healthy for us. Pictures can say thousand words but to know someone is to sit and talk to them personally.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Var Dracon

Cromwell said:


> Well idk much information on Klewang II Class whether this one still retains Saab CMS, radar, weapons and subsystems or they substitute them with something from other vendors.
> 
> PINDAD MENGEMBANGKAN KEMAMPUAN ARMAMENT MELALUI ALIH TEKNOLOGI JOHN COCKERILL DEFENCE MILIK BELGIA
> Previous
> 
> Next
> PT Pindad (Persero) bekerja sama dengan CMI Defence S.A menggelar pelatihan ToT Turret CSE 90 berlangsung pada 12 Juni - 21 Juli 2019 dan berlokasi di John Cockerill Defence, Belgium. Pelatihan ToT Turret CSE 90 didasari oleh Surat Kontrak Kerjasama antara PT Pindad (Persero) dengan CMI Defence S.A. dengan nomor SJAN 13/P/BD/LN/IV/2017 tertanggal 19 April 2017. Dengan adanya pelatihan alih teknologi terutama pada sektor armament, membuktikan PT Pindad (Persero) selalu berupaya untuk mengembangkan kemampuan dan menciptakan inovasi produk alutsista berkualitas kebanggaaan Indonesia.
> 
> PT Pindad (Persero) mengirimkan 6 staf unggulan yang diberi tanggung jawab untuk mempelajari alih teknologi Turret CSE 90 di John Cockerill Defence Belgia, yaitu; Gito Suwarno, Febiantara Juanda,A.Md., Rudi Setya Budi, Ginanjar Widhaswara, Dika Wardani,A.Md, Aji Roswaji. Pelatihan alih teknologi yang didapatkan dimulai dari perakitan (assembling) Turret CSE 90 yang terdiri dari 18 tahap, integration hingga finishing perakitan.
> 
> Melalui pelatihan alih teknologi ini, PT Pindad (Persero) dapat merakit, mengoperasikan dan mengembangkan Turret CSE 90 secara mandiri. Turret CSE 90 sudah dipercaya untuk menjadi senjata utama yang diinstal pada Kendaraan Tempur Badak. Panser Badak adalah kendaraan tempur 6x6 roda buatan PT Pindad (Persero). Selain Turret CSE 90, Badak dilengkapi juga dengan senapan mesin caliber 7.62 mm, ballistic protection - bulletproof steel plate, dan memiliki mesin diesel 340 HP yang mampu menunjang daya jelajah Badak.
> 
> Saat ini, Badak sudah armada tempur milik TNI dan dipergunakan dalam berbagai misi militer. Dengan pengembangan kemampuan melalui alih teknologi Turret CSE 90, maka PT Pindad (Persero) juga memiliki peran untuk mendukung sector pertahanan dalam negeri.
> 
> Selanjutnya, pelatihan lanjutan akan dilakukan di PT Pindad (Persero), Bandung.
> View attachment 573077
> View attachment 573078
> View attachment 573079
> View attachment 573080
> 
> https://pindad.com/totturret



What needs to be highlighted here, that we got TOT in form of PERAKITAN (assembly), that means we will know which part goes where, where a part should be plugged in, which parts comes first, etc. I hope in the future we can make our own gun barrel. Even gun barrel for some SS series model is still imported.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Var Dracon said:


> What needs to be highlighted here, that we got TOT in form of PERAKITAN (assembly), that means we will know which part goes where, where a part should be plugged in, which parts comes first, etc. I hope in the future we can make our own gun barrel. Even gun barrel for some SS series model is still imported.


Do we know what prevents us to make gun barrels domestically?


----------



## Gundala

Bodyguard for hire! Anyone? 
This is when businessmen become politician leader, Profit & Loss must be calculated in currency
Reading this I really dont know whether to laugh, shake head, cry, or .
Oh well Orang/negara kaya mah bebas lah 

https://www.jejaktapak.com/2019/08/...-membayar-lebih-banyak-untuk-militer-amerika/


----------



## Nike

GraveDigger388 said:


> Do we know what prevents us to make gun barrels domestically?



No tech , no large boring drill facility, no exp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Marine Rouge said:


> MoD had made it clear like a crystall glass so no worry
> 
> https://amp.suara.com/news/2019/08/...ari-tni-jika-benar-pernah-bawa-bendera-tauhid



The title is made by the writer himself, nothing said by Minister of Defense that Enzo will be fired if he carried Tauhid flag. LOL Muslim will be mad if we are forbidden to carry Tauhid flag, it is just like some one forbid Christian to carry Salib (cross), is it OK for Christian ?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Indos said:


> The title is made by the writer himself, nothing said by Minister of Defense that Enzo will be fired if he carried Tauhid flag. LOL Muslim will be mad if we are forbidden to carry Tauhid flag, it is just like some one forbid Christian to carry Salib (cross), is it OK for Christian ?



Tauhid flag is not forbidden, HTI flag is.
I accidentally stumbled upon a video on youtube a while ago, about Gus Muwafiq explaining this flag thing, the explanation is easy to understand.
Komunis dilarang di Indonesia lambangnya juga, tapi kita boleh memakai palu dan arit untuk kebutuhan sehari hari.
Bendera HTI dilarang, tapi kalimat tauhid yang ada didalamnya tidak dilarang, dan boleh dipakai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Embarkation Training of BTR-50 Yonranratfib 2 Mar , credit : @lembagakeris

that turqoise coloured tent on forward deck of i gusti ngurah rai still there since month ago , still waiting for millenium and mica to come ?


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> nice , could badak be categorized as light armored reconnaissance vehicle like brazilian EE-9 Cascavel or the french EBRC Jaguar ? we could also maybe try to applied that turret to our current PT-76 arsenal


I know PT-76B were upgraded with Cockerill 90mm gun turret but idk. I thought they were to be replaced with BMP-3F.


----------



## umigami

Indos said:


> The title is made by the writer himself, nothing said by Minister of Defense that Enzo will be fired if he carried Tauhid flag. LOL Muslim will be mad if we are forbidden to carry Tauhid flag, it is just like some one forbid Christian to carry Salib (cross), is it OK for Christian ?



Well, even saudi forbid it, so...


----------



## NEKONEKO

Ruhnama said:


> As I know tank boat use 105 mm cmiiw
> Also pindad already make some pandur in here called cobra cmiiw


During last HUT TNI parade the pandur that join the event using 105 mm, MMWT also using 105 mm, and tankboat also gonna use 105 mm, but somehow we get tot for 90mm, ?_?
Afaik 90 mm only used by badak, unless...
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## barjo

Indos said:


> The title is made by the writer himself, nothing said by Minister of Defense that Enzo will be fired if he carried Tauhid flag. LOL Muslim will be mad if we are forbidden to carry Tauhid flag, it is just like some one forbid Christian to carry Salib (cross), is it OK for Christian ?


Why you suka melibatkan pihak yg tak terlibat, kalau negara melarang alasannya jelas yg dilarang HTI, bukan Islam, situ membandingkan sama pihak yg nga ada urusannya kalau situ simpatisan HTI sekalipun, nga ada yg nglarang situ join grup sinikan... Padahal pakistan juga nglarang HT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

barjo said:


> Why you suka melibatkan pihak yg tak terlibat, kalau negara melarang alasannya jelas yg dilarang HTI, bukan Islam, situ membandingkan sama pihak yg nga ada urusannya kalau situ simpatisan HTI sekalipun, nga ada yg nglarang situ join grup sinikan... Padahal pakistan juga nglarang HT



agree with this , they would just a spread a bad persepective in the name of islam , waving ar-rayah banner flag like that , let see , HTI is just another "ormas kroco" that the police and our law enforcement can actually contained their action , what about the political powerhouse that act behind the screen and had a lot of resource for their campaign in this case i would just say it in abbreviation , the "MB" , they are probably the reason HTI and caliphate movement can get mobilized and exist here too , our neighbouring country malaysia even starting to reject that "MB" affiliation in their political realm . but is it too late for indonesia ?

most of our people in this country wanting to have that "islamic" identity of that Mid east , they didn't even realized how f*cked up the geopolitical situation in mid east , sect againts sect , royal family that trying to overthrow each other and etc etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

jek_sperrow said:


> During last HUT TNI parade the pandur that join the event using 105 mm, MMWT also using 105 mm, and tankboat also gonna use 105 mm, but somehow we get tot for 90mm, ?_?
> Afaik 90 mm only used by badak, unless...
> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)




Are badak still produced or not? Or it will replaced by 105mm pandur?
As i read from many source it say that badak unstabble to fire 90mm.....

PT 76 upgraded to 90mm with israel help (i have read it also by elbit )cmiiw


----------



## Cromwell

Ruhnama said:


> Are badak still produced or not? Or it will replaced by 105mm pandur?
> As i read from many source it say that badak unstabble to fire 90mm.....
> 
> PT 76 upgraded to 90mm with israel help (i have read it also by elbit )cmiiw


Not Elbit but Israeli NIMDA, if you backtrack my postings you'll see mine with NIMDA PT-76 & BTR-50.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Marine Rouge said:


> No tech , no large boring drill facility, no exp


Damn... Practically have to start from scratch...


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> Are badak still produced or not? Or it will replaced by 105mm pandur?
> As i read from many source it say that badak unstabble to fire 90mm.....
> 
> PT 76 upgraded to 90mm with israel help (i have read it also by elbit )cmiiw


dont forget tarantula 6x6 , they got dual waterjet propeller in the back and wave breaker panel but i've never seen one tarantula do swimming test


----------



## Cromwell

Official decree to abolish Koningrijk Nederlansche Indische Leger & Unie van Nederlansche en Republiek Indonesia




1938 KNIL exercise using heavy anti-aircraft gun ( Bofor 105mm L44 M 1931 )
Credit to Fb page Dutch Docu Channel


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> dont forget tarantula 6x6 , they got dual waterjet propeller in the back and wave breaker panel but i've never seen one tarantula do swimming test




Answer in bahasa
Pernah liat tarantula katanya karena bobtonya yg gede nyungsep pas lagi latihan

Iya tarantula gede trus ad baling2nya d blakang. Gw pas msh bocah naik ke atasnya dan ternyata tinggi juga ya kwkkw


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

jek_sperrow said:


> During last HUT TNI parade the pandur that join the event using 105 mm, MMWT also using 105 mm, and tankboat also gonna use 105 mm, but somehow we get tot for 90mm, ?_?
> Afaik 90 mm only used by badak, unless...
> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Bisakah turet 90 mm dipasang di Komodo ?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Ruhnama said:


> Answer in bahasa
> Pernah liat tarantula katanya karena bobtonya yg gede nyungsep pas lagi latihan
> 
> Iya tarantula gede trus ad baling2nya d blakang. Gw pas msh *bocah* naik ke atasnya dan ternyata tinggi juga ya kwkkw


Tarantula came around 2013, how old are you tong?


Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Bisakah turet 90 mm dipasang di Komodo ?


Yeah sure instal it on four wheeled vechile that is quite tall and have weak structural strength to handle the recoil, what could possibly go wrong right?
But if there is a will there is a way.
Better to use the 90 mm on badak / pandur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Ruhnama said:


> Di defense pk gapapa ya pke bhs Indonesia? Di forum ini? Yaudah klo gtu kalo saya males pke bahasa aja dah. Makasih bang sarannya



Don't make it a habit though, one or two is fine but not for always, please revert back to English before Mod catches you. After all this is an English language forum and our primary purpose being here is to share with non-Indonesians. And please never use the word "bahasa" only, always use full "Bahasa Indonesia".

Oh, BTW.. Welcome aboard. 

====



Indos said:


> The title is made by the writer himself, nothing said by Minister of Defense that Enzo will be fired if he carried Tauhid flag. LOL Muslim will be mad if we are forbidden to carry Tauhid flag, it is just like some one forbid Christian to carry Salib (cross), is it OK for Christian ?



Brother... Tauhid is supposed to stay in the heart of muslims not be placed on flag nor on any other "sablonan" and exploited for earthly/political matters.

The problem here is not the flag itself but the political movement it represent. In this case the Khawarij group - Hizbut Tahrir, a banned organization in Indonesia who want to replace Pancasila with Shariah version of their own and abolish NKRI.

Netizens have investigated on their own and found that Enzo and his mother (despite not a member) are HTI sympathizers. His mother in particular has "jejak digital" of hate speech against government and posted HTI related materials on her social media. Who knows how far she influenced her son's mind?

Don't take this as rejection of Kalimat Tauhid because that's not the case.

Kalimat Tauhid is found everywhere, in the Al-Quran, mosques, schools, in paintings on the wall and it is written in many form and styles. If government are against the Kalimat Tauhid they would ban and destroy all of it already, but they aren't and never will.

HTI is quite successful in propagating their flag as Bendera Tauhid, the flag of Islam, the flag of the Holy Prophet, etc.. therefore rejecting it means rejecting Tauhid, murtad from Islam.

My question is.. if that flag is truly is as what they claimed... Why do they treat it like this :?



Spoiler: why








Sat on, stepped on.






Is this how they respect Kalimat Tauhid? Tilted like that?



????

.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## barjo

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Bisakah turet 90 mm dipasang di Komodo ?


Emang spion wkkkkkkk....


----------



## Kucing itu imut

katarabhumi said:


> Don't make it a habit though, one or two is fine but not for always, please revert back to English before Mod catches you. After all this is an English language forum and our primary purpose being here is to share with non-Indonesians. And please never use the word "bahasa" only, always use full "Bahasa Indonesia".
> 
> Oh, BTW.. Welcome aboard.
> 
> ====
> 
> 
> 
> Brother... Tauhid is supposed to stay in the heart of muslims not be placed on flag nor on any other "sablonan" and exploited for earthly/political matters.
> 
> The problem here is not the flag itself but the political movement it represent. In this case the Khawarij group - Hizbut Tahrir, a banned organization in Indonesia who want to replace Pancasila with Shariah version of their own and abolish NKRI.
> 
> Netizens have investigated on their own and found that Enzo and his mother (despite not a member) are HTI sympathizers. His mother in particular has "jejak digital" of hate speech against government and posted HTI related materials on her social media. Who knows how far she influenced her son's mind?
> 
> Don't take this as rejection of Kalimat Tauhid because that's not the case.
> 
> Kalimat Tauhid is found everywhere, in the Al-Quran, mosques, schools, in paintings on the wall and it is written in many form and styles. If government are against the Kalimat Tauhid they would ban and destroy all of it already, but they aren't and never will.
> 
> HTI is quite successful in propagating their flag as Bendera Tauhid, the flag of Islam, the flag of the Holy Prophet, etc.. therefore rejecting it means rejecting Tauhid, murtad from Islam.
> 
> My question is.. if that flag is truly is as what they claimed... Why do they treat it like this :?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sat on, stepped on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this how they respect Kalimat Tauhid? Tilted like that?
> 
> 
> 
> ????
> 
> .


My teachers in pesantren in Banten says that historically, color and symbols which represent Islam the most is green color and moon and star symbol. Islam army at the time popularly known by their green clothes/flag.

That made me thinking if that's the case, why recently the most popular use of color for Islam is black? Like in burqa used by women or the background color of HTI & ISIS flag. Also, some women chose black color because in their opinion it's the color islam and that other colors is a no no.

Like, WTH? Really? Islam can't be represented by one color. The same as human can't be represented by one color.

Oh well, it's human I'm talking about. They'll be called robot, not human, if they didn't do those things.

Rants end.


----------



## GraveDigger388

jek_sperrow said:


> Tarantula came around 2013, how old are you tong?
> 
> Yeah sure instal it on four wheeled vechile that is quite tall and have weak structural strength to handle the recoil, what could possibly go wrong right?
> But if there is a will there is a way.
> Better to use the 90 mm on badak / pandur.


Better NOT to use 90 mm at all. Aim higher, we'll field 105 turret en-masse, soon. With Harimau and maybe Pandur. So why keep the lesser.


----------



## Nike

Var Dracon said:


> What needs to be highlighted here, that we got TOT in form of PERAKITAN (assembly), that means we will know which part goes where, where a part should be plugged in, which parts comes first, etc. I hope in the future we can make our own gun barrel. Even gun barrel for some SS series model is still imported.







GraveDigger388 said:


> Damn... Practically have to start from scratch...



Worse than scracth though, when we even cant made barrel for our rifles and must import them from UK and certain country in middle east in the name of Germany based company, thus barrel tech related closely with metalurgi discipline and how far our research in metalurgi and our needs


----------



## mejikuhibiu

katarabhumi said:


> Don't make it a habit though, one or two is fine but not for always, please revert back to English before Mod catches you. After all this is an English language forum and our primary purpose being here is to share with non-Indonesians. And please never use the word "bahasa" only, always use full "Bahasa Indonesia".
> 
> Oh, BTW.. Welcome aboard.
> 
> ====
> 
> 
> 
> Brother... Tauhid is supposed to stay in the heart of muslims not be placed on flag nor on any other "sablonan" and exploited for earthly/political matters.
> 
> The problem here is not the flag itself but the political movement it represent. In this case the Khawarij group - Hizbut Tahrir, a banned organization in Indonesia who want to replace Pancasila with Shariah version of their own and abolish NKRI.
> 
> Netizens have investigated on their own and found that Enzo and his mother (despite not a member) are HTI sympathizers. His mother in particular has "jejak digital" of hate speech against government and posted HTI related materials on her social media. Who knows how far she influenced her son's mind?
> 
> Don't take this as rejection of Kalimat Tauhid because that's not the case.
> 
> Kalimat Tauhid is found everywhere, in the Al-Quran, mosques, schools, in paintings on the wall and it is written in many form and styles. If government are against the Kalimat Tauhid they would ban and destroy all of it already, but they aren't and never will.
> 
> HTI is quite successful in propagating their flag as Bendera Tauhid, the flag of Islam, the flag of the Holy Prophet, etc.. therefore rejecting it means rejecting Tauhid, murtad from Islam.
> 
> My question is.. if that flag is truly is as what they claimed... Why do they treat it like this :?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sat on, stepped on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this how they respect Kalimat Tauhid? Tilted like that?
> 
> 
> 
> ????
> 
> .


Its right bro..they use that symbol only for political issue..
Tauhid is in our heart and mind..you rise that flag but you never do a good thing..such help each other..thats not tauhid..there is an ustad says to me "ber Islam itu dengan hati dan fikiran bukan dengan emosi dan nafsu"
Be Islam with youre heart and mind,not with youre emotion and passion



Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Bisakah turet 90 mm dipasang di Komodo ?


If you ask can we to Install 90mm turret on comodo...the answer is yes.. but to use it it..its another problem... bisa ngejengkang ke belakang tu komodo..


----------



## Cromwell

Tactical Mission System
By PT Infoglobal Teknologi Semesta
Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## NEKONEKO

GraveDigger388 said:


> Better NOT to use 90 mm at all. Aim higher, we'll field 105 turret en-masse, soon. With Harimau and maybe Pandur. So why keep the lesser.


I suspect that it is hard to get tot for 105 mm from CMI, and CMI give us tot for 90 mm because of marketing strategy.
The MMWT is planned to replace older scorpion and amx, so we need hundreds of these 105 mm, and there is possibility of using 105 mm on pandur and tank boat, overall that's not a small number.
The 90 mm only used in small number in our badak, so why the tot for 90 mm?
Maybe CMI want us to buy a lot of this 90 mm and not only the 105 mm, and they are baiting us with tot.
90 mm is enough to take out sniper / machine gun nest, in Marawi PH lacking armoured vehicle with sufficient fire power plus lack of air support for COIN, IIRC they accidentally killed 10 or so friendlies from aerial attack, lucky for us we have decent COIN capabilities be it from fixed or rotary wing platform and have precision guided munition too. Still waiting Dirgantara Indonesia to unveil the gunship plane, i hope that they can add bigger gun like modified version of this 90 mm from CMI after all we are gonna assembly the turret and canon here so just remove the turret and put the gun system on the gunship, the airframe will receive so much stress. :v

Sudah pasti kita bakal beli banyak 105 mm jadi CMI gak perlu kasih umpan tambahan, tapi kalau 90 mm kurang laku keras jadi ya dikasih promo spesial. We can expect more of this 90 mm joining TNI in the future.
Just my receh.


----------



## Cromwell

Simulators by PT Technology & Engineering Simulation
Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

mejikuhibiu said:


> Its right bro..they use that symbol only for political issue..
> Tauhid is in our heart and mind..you rise that flag but you never do a good thing..such help each other..thats not tauhid..there is an ustad says to me "ber Islam itu dengan hati dan fikiran bukan dengan emosi dan nafsu"
> Be Islam with youre heart and mind,not with youre emotion and passion
> 
> 
> If you ask can we to Install 90mm turret on comodo...the answer is yes.. but to use it it..its another problem... bisa ngejengkang ke belakang tu komodo..



There should be only one flag : The Red and White Flag. Other flags (religion and political party flags) make our NKRI divided into pieces.When our forefathers fought for our nation freedom, they only brought one kind of flag only - The Red and White Flags.
Neither religion flags nor political party flags they brought. Only The Red and White Flags.

About 90 mm turet installment on our Komodos, it can if the Komodos also be installed with a tool like forks or "mata bajak".

There are still many platform could be installed with 90 mm like our amx-13 75 mm could be replace with this 90 mm, m113 also could be installed with this turet.


----------



## Nike

*PROGRESS UAV RAJAWALI 720*
7 AGUSTUS 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_UAV Rajawali 720 (KKIP)_

Pesawat terbang tanpa awak (Unmanned Aerial Vehicle) atau disingkat UAV adalah sebuah pesawat terbang yang berfungsi dengan kendali jarak jauh oleh pilot atau mampu mengendalikan dirinya sendiri, menggunakan hukum aerodinamika untuk mengangkat dirinya, bisa digunakan kembali dan mampu membawa muatan baik senjata maupun muatan lainnya . Penggunaan terbesar dari pesawat tanpa awak ini adalah dibidang militer.

Dilansir dari laman _Kemhan (6/ 8/ 2019)_, Rapat koordinasi membahas Progress PTTA Rajawali 720 dilaksanakan pada hari Selasa 6/8/2019 dipimpin oleh Dirtekindhan Ditjen Pothan Kemhan Lakma TNI Sri Yanto. ST bertempat di rupat Lt-1 Gedung Soeprapto.

Adapun undangan yang hadir diantaranya: Perwakilan Itjen Kemhan, Perwakilan Balitbang Kemhan, Perwakilam Puslaik Kemhan, Perwakilan Tim Waspro dan Tim PPHP, Perwakilan Diskomlekau, Perwakilan Dislitbangau Para Tim Ahli serta dari Industri PT. Bhinneka Dwi Persada.

Hasil dari kegiatan rapat ini bahwa _final flight test_akan dilaksanakan pada akhir tahun 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 573243
> View attachment 573244
> 
> Tactical Mission System
> By PT Infoglobal Teknologi Semesta
> Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan



i do feel like private domestic company actually perform better than our BUMN (like the case with teluk bintuni class by PT DRU) , government really need to invest and also give push to our domestic private company who also take part on defence sector , not just the BUMN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

jek_sperrow said:


> I suspect that it is hard to get tot for 105 mm from CMI, and CMI give us tot for 90 mm because of marketing strategy.
> The MMWT is planned to replace older scorpion and amx, so we need hundreds of these 105 mm, and there is possibility of using 105 mm on pandur and tank boat, overall that's not a small number.
> The 90 mm only used in small number in our badak, so why the tot for 90 mm?
> Maybe CMI want us to buy a lot of this 90 mm and not only the 105 mm, and they are baiting us with tot.
> 90 mm is enough to take out sniper / machine gun nest, in Marawi PH lacking armoured vehicle with sufficient fire power plus lack of air support for COIN, IIRC they accidentally killed 10 or so friendlies from aerial attack, lucky for us we have decent COIN capabilities be it from fixed or rotary wing platform and have precision guided munition too. Still waiting Dirgantara Indonesia to unveil the gunship plane, i hope that they can add bigger gun like modified version of this 90 mm from CMI after all we are gonna assembly the turret and canon here so just remove the turret and put the gun system on the gunship, the airframe will receive so much stress. :v
> 
> Sudah pasti kita bakal beli banyak 105 mm jadi CMI gak perlu kasih umpan tambahan, tapi kalau 90 mm kurang laku keras jadi ya dikasih promo spesial. We can expect more of this 90 mm joining TNI in the future.
> Just my receh.


90 mils on a CN 235 platform I think is too big. I'll settle for 40 mils. 

And as for the 90 cannons being widely fielded, as long as the receiving vehicles/platforms aren't used as backbone cavalry element, I think it's fine. Just give such vics/platforms to IFMEK.

The thing is, many YONKAV still lack firepower because they have less-biting AFVs as their main composition.



Cromwell said:


> View attachment 573243
> View attachment 573244
> 
> Tactical Mission System
> By PT Infoglobal Teknologi Semesta
> Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan


Any info regarding the application of this?


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 573243
> View attachment 573244
> 
> Tactical Mission System
> By PT Infoglobal Teknologi Semesta
> Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan


Nice!!! Looking at the pict I assume they aim it for the future N219 Maritime Patrol.


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> i do feel like private domestic company actually perform better than our BUMN (like the case with teluk bintuni class by PT DRU) , government really need to invest and also give push to our domestic private company who also take part on defence sector , not just the BUMN


That indeed



GraveDigger388 said:


> 90 mils on a CN 235 platform I think is too big. I'll settle for 40 mils.
> 
> And as for the 90 cannons being widely fielded, as long as the receiving vehicles/platforms aren't used as backbone cavalry element, I think it's fine. Just give such vics/platforms to IFMEK.
> 
> The thing is, many YONKAV still lack firepower because they have less-biting AFVs as their main composition.
> 
> 
> Any info regarding the application of this?


It's being applied in NC-212 MSA, idk in future if we get to apply them in larger platform like CN-235 MPA



Gundala said:


> Nice!!! Looking at the pict I assume they aim it for the future N219 Maritime Patrol.


Idk future use of this in N-219 but for now they're being applied in some NC-212


----------



## The Ronin

*



*
*First Indonesian-Built Submarine To Soon Reinforce TNI AL Fleet*
*Indonesian National Armed Forces Joint Chief of Staff, Air Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto, declared this week that KRI Alugoro (405) will soon reinforce the Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) fleet.*

Air Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto made this statement while visiting the submarine at the PT PAL shipyard in Surabaya this week, accompanied by Deputy Navy Chief of Staff (Wakasal) Vice Admiral Wuspo Lukito.

Alugoro-405 will soon strengthen the ranks of the Indonesian Navy’s Fleet

Air Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto, Joint Chief of Staff






KRI _Alugoro_ is the third _Nagapasa_-class submarine (also known as the DSME 1400 design or Improved Chang Bogo-class) and the first one built locally in Indonesia (and the first submarine ever built in South East Asia).


For the record, following an international tender, DSME signed on December 20, 2011 a contract worth $ 1.1 billion to build three DSME 1400 submarines for the Indonesian fleet. They are an evolution of the German Type 209/1200 which was built for the Republic of Korea Navy in the 1980-1990 years (Chang Bogo-class).






The DSME 1400 project is an upgrade of the built-under-license Type 209/1200 with increased length (up to 61.2 m) and displacement (about 1,400 tons underwater). Under the terms of the contract, the first two boats for Indonesia were to be built by DSME in South Korea with delivery in 2016–2017, and the third submarine was to be built locally (actually assembled from sections) by PT PAL with technical assistance from South Korea with planned completion in 2018.


The first submarine for Indonesia, _Nagapasa_ (403) launch ceremony took place on March 24, 2016. The submarine arrived in Indonesia on August 28, 2017. The second boat _Ardadedali_ (404) was launched in Okpo on October 24, 2016 and transferred to the Indonesian Navy on April 25, 2018, arriving in Indonesia in June 2018. Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL *launched *_*Alugoro*,_ the first diesel-electric submarine built in Indonesia, on April 11, 2019 in Surabaya.


One day later (April 12), Indonesia signed a US$1.02 billion contract for the *procurement of three more 1,400-ton submarines* (DSME 1400 type) from DSME.






According to TNI AL, _Alugoro_ has a length of 61.3 meters with a speed of ± 21 knots below the surface of the water, capable of sailing more than 50 days and can accommodate more than 40 crew members plus a team of elite Navy forces to support its operational functions. The names comes from a holy weapon owned by the puppet character Prabu Baladewa. The weapon is a mace used by knights that could crush heads with just one hit.

https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...CfGAzj6mq4Pdc6-felUll2hqz7fjnVpQKbHCi1TDpdf3I

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Cromwell

Infographics of PT.NTP subsidiary of PT.DI in field of aircrafts MRO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Broccoli

What kinda bulletproof vest Indonesian soldiers have?


----------



## Raduga

Broccoli said:


> What kinda bulletproof vest Indonesian soldiers have?


random , not focused on 1 standarized variants , but i think i can give example one of many variants they used

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cromwell

PT.Garda Persada infographics
Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

GraveDigger388 said:


> 90 mils on a CN 235 platform I think is too big. I'll settle for 40 mils.


The DEFA 30 mm is enough to mow down soft target on the ground just like in the CoD game, but to deal with hardened target you need a bigger gun, 40 mm like the one used in Spooky(L60 Bofors 40 mm)?, that would somewhat enough.
Using GAU-12/U Equalizer, L60 Bofors 40 mm on CN-235 then we will have mini Spooky, having a gatling type rotary canon can deliver more freedom per-minute, sadly we don't have that.
Our old A-4 and F-5 only have revolver canon, so we can only use the good old ex A-4 gun.


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> Idk future use of this in N-219 but for now they're being applied in some NC-212


I bet they are. Its a logical business decision to aim at future N219 and current NC212. Its affordable marine patrol plane, should be easier to market.


----------



## Ruhnama

jek_sperrow said:


> Tarantula came around 2013, how old are you tong?



Bocah senior high school wkwkkwkwk

Btw are SS barrel still imported?


----------



## Cromwell

PT.Pindad ammunition
Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

PT.DI infographics
Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami




----------



## Nike

umigami said:


>




Looking at Boeing 737 800 series just made me remember P8 poseidon


----------



## Raduga

new zealand army commander in chief visiting PT.Pindad 






        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

PT Indopulley Perkasa
Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw1u9ry0-PJv2TLtKWvIRTSE&cshid=1565435045325

Evaluation studies by BPPT on first batch KCR 60M performance in various sea state. Interestin enough that they propose KCR 60 to be lengthened to 70 meter to better cope with rough sea state. Also written is specific time and place where (first batch)KCR 60 cant operate because of stabiluty issue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

striver44 said:


>



Gue mau berkhayal lagi ahhhh :

In the future our neighbours (four defense power) will have :

43 opvs
8 corvettes
27 frigates
9 destroyers
4 multi purpose ships like frigates but with vehicles transporter ability.

How our navy could make balance power of these.

Our neighbours frigates will be 27 ships.
If their 27 frigates have 4000 tons displacement, how many corvettes will be needed for balancing the power?

If we use gowind 2500 tons corvettes for example, so :

4000 / 2500 = 1,6

1,6 corvettes equal to 1 frigate.

27 frigates x 1,6 = 43,2 to be rounded into 43 corvettes.

They also will have 8 corvettes.

43 + 8 = 51

So we need at least 51 corvettes to balance with 27 frigates plus 8 corvettes

Thus I wish in the future, for the purpose of balancing the power, our navy will have :
43 OPV upgradeable to corvettes
51 corvettes or light frigates
9 real frigates like iver class upgradeable to destroyers
4 multipurpose frigate ships like absalon class

Other ships :
42 patrol ships 40 meter.
40 fast attack crafts all varians.
12 submarines
12 minesweeper
6 hydro oceanograph or research ships
3 barquantines
12 replenisment oil tankers
4 tugboats
8 lpd
4 hospital ships
4 lhd
12 lst
8 logistic ships

43+51+9+4+42+40+12+12+6+3+12+4+8+4+4+12+8= 274 ships.


----------



## striver44

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Gue mau berkhayal lagi ahhhh :
> 
> In the future our neighbours (four defense power) will have :
> 
> 43 opvs
> 8 corvettes
> 27 frigates
> 9 destroyers
> 4 multi purpose ships like frigates but with vehicles transporter ability.
> 
> How our navy could make balance power of these.
> 
> Our neighbours frigates will be 27 ships.
> If their 27 frigates have 4000 tons displacement, how many corvettes will be needed for balancing the power?
> 
> If we use gowind 2500 tons corvettes for example, so :
> 
> 4000 / 2500 = 1,6
> 
> 1,6 corvettes equal to 1 frigate.
> 
> 27 frigates x 1,6 = 43,2 to be rounded into 43 corvettes.
> 
> They also will have 8 corvettes.
> 
> 43 + 8 = 51
> 
> So we need at least 51 corvettes to balance with 27 frigates plus 8 corvettes
> 
> Thus I wish in the future, for the purpose of balancing the power, our navy will have :
> 43 OPV upgradeable to corvettes
> 51 corvettes or light frigates
> 9 real frigates like iver class upgradeable to destroyers
> 4 multipurpose frigate ships like absalon class
> 
> Other ships :
> 42 patrol ships 40 meter.
> 40 fast attack crafts all varians.
> 12 submarines
> 12 minesweeper
> 6 hydro oceanograph or research ships
> 3 barquantines
> 12 replenisment oil tankers
> 4 tugboats
> 8 lpd
> 4 hospital ships
> 4 lhd
> 12 lst
> 8 logistic ships
> 
> 43+51+9+4+42+40+12+12+6+3+12+4+8+4+4+12+8= 274 ships.


Not achievable with current rate of production+no budget


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

striver44 said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw1u9ry0-PJv2TLtKWvIRTSE&cshid=1565435045325
> 
> Evaluation studies by BPPT on first batch KCR 60M performance in various sea state. Interestin enough that they propose KCR 60 to be lengthened to 70 meter to better cope with rough sea state. Also written is specific time and place where (first batch)KCR 60 cant operate because of stabiluty issue



Ehem, Knud Rasmussen ships class also have LOA more than 70 meters.



striver44 said:


> Not achievable with current rate of production+no budget


Ealah mase, mase...

Gue khan kagak bilang "for now.."
Gue khan bilang "in the future" dan "I wish"

Current rate production of all dockyards (including private shipyards) times twenty years can catch double quantity of this target.


----------



## Nike

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Gue mau berkhayal lagi ahhhh :
> 
> In the future our neighbours (four defense power) will have :
> 
> 43 opvs
> 8 corvettes
> 27 frigates
> 9 destroyers
> 4 multi purpose ships like frigates but with vehicles transporter ability.
> 
> How our navy could make balance power of these.
> 
> Our neighbours frigates will be 27 ships.
> If their 27 frigates have 4000 tons displacement, how many corvettes will be needed for balancing the power?
> 
> If we use gowind 2500 tons corvettes for example, so :
> 
> 4000 / 2500 = 1,6
> 
> 1,6 corvettes equal to 1 frigate.
> 
> 27 frigates x 1,6 = 43,2 to be rounded into 43 corvettes.
> 
> They also will have 8 corvettes.
> 
> 43 + 8 = 51
> 
> So we need at least 51 corvettes to balance with 27 frigates plus 8 corvettes
> 
> Thus I wish in the future, for the purpose of balancing the power, our navy will have :
> 43 OPV upgradeable to corvettes
> 51 corvettes or light frigates
> 9 real frigates like iver class upgradeable to destroyers
> 4 multipurpose frigate ships like absalon class
> 
> Other ships :
> 42 patrol ships 40 meter.
> 40 fast attack crafts all varians.
> 12 submarines
> 12 minesweeper
> 6 hydro oceanograph or research ships
> 3 barquantines
> 12 replenisment oil tankers
> 4 tugboats
> 8 lpd
> 4 hospital ships
> 4 lhd
> 12 lst
> 8 logistic ships
> 
> 43+51+9+4+42+40+12+12+6+3+12+4+8+4+4+12+8= 274 ships.



Just for having 8 frigates in class of the likes De Zeven Provincien and pairing them with 8 Destroyer likes Arleigh Burke class as main strike forces and maintain the current legacy fleets as patrol forces will made your surface forces near untouchable in this very region, even PLA NAVY southern fleets command will think twice before doing Anything funny.


----------



## striver44

Kadang agak gimana gitu. Mau ngomongin AAW destroyer. Lanjutan program PKR aja belum jelas, yg ada belum lengkap senjatanya.


----------



## Raduga

striver44 said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw1u9ry0-PJv2TLtKWvIRTSE&cshid=1565435045325
> 
> Evaluation studies by BPPT on first batch KCR 60M performance in various sea state. Interestin enough that they propose KCR 60 to be lengthened to 70 meter to better cope with rough sea state. Also written is specific time and place where (first batch)KCR 60 cant operate because of stabiluty issue



they do comparison with armidale ? interesting , 70 metre should be enough to be called as corvette and not missile boat , should they look into karakurt class ? that thing seriously can bite really hard , since i heard a rumour we would use russian cannon for our KCR , and it also can be alternative to change our current fleet of parchim 







67metre in length , notice the 8x UKSK VLS behind the mast , that thing can handle any sort of russian cruise missile yakhont , kalibr , switchblade etc


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> they do comparison with armidale ? interesting , 70 metre should be enough to be called as corvette and not missile boat , should they look into karakurt class ? that thing seriously can bite really hard , since i heard a rumour we would use russian cannon for our KCR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 67metre in length , notice the 8x UKSK VLS behind the mast , that thing can handle any sort of russian cruise missile yakhont , kalibr , switchblade etc


Yes lengthening the boat is their prefered modification but as we know it the problem is solved using stabizer fins.
Actually 60m boat is enough for 4-6x AShM i wonder why they stick with two c802.
As for parchim,well KCR are not a suitable replacement, its the pkr program that are initially to replace multiple type of ship AFAIK from Yani class, parchim class etc. Into a single multi mission frigate. Around 20-32 planned (if im not mistaken) but as of 2019 we only have 2


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Kadang agak gimana gitu. Mau ngomongin AAW destroyer. Lanjutan program PKR aja belum jelas, yg ada belum lengkap senjatanya.



Thats 25 billion US dollar worth question


----------



## GraveDigger388

striver44 said:


> Kadang agak gimana gitu. Mau ngomongin AAW destroyer. Lanjutan program PKR aja belum jelas, yg ada belum lengkap senjatanya.


Tul...

Jangan kekencengan wishlist nya.... Takut kayak member dari SiMerah ASEAN...


----------



## striver44

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

Wow, this forum is alive again! I thought it pretty much died during the run-up to the elections. Nice to see all the discussion here 

Have a few things to add to.



Whizzack said:


> However if we are to be worried about a possible Chinese military base then it's not in the Philippines we should be worried about... but in Timor Leste. China is already investing a lot in TL, most of TL new infrastructure projects are financed by China, like the Presidential palace, Army HQ, airport, toll roads, etc. However TL economy is not looking good... Their oil and gas fields are already past peak production and are now decreasing and is estimated to run out in the not too far future. Even today TL is already using their Oil & Gas savings fund to finance their annual budget. It's not hard to imagine TL becoming broke and indebted to China and be forced to lease their ports or airports, effectively turning it into a Chinese base... With TL located in our soft underbelly such a scenario is going to be a disaster for us (and to OZ as well), China will be able to freely monitor and spy on in the area or even station their military assets there.. It will be like having a dagger pointed to our belly. Hopefully this is something that our (and Oz) gov have anticipated and are taking steps to prevent such a scenario.



Tbh I view China's investments a waste on their part. Yeah, with all the debt they can put TL in the TL government can be influenced. Problem is... that TL has never really been a strong independent actor.

Their day-to-day existence is reliant on Indonesian trade, and their strategic position is dependent on Australian support. Neither country will ever allow a Chinese military presence to be stationed off TL, and both countries have much more... direct means of pressuring TL compared to 'financial loans'. I don't know about Australia, but as far as I'm concerned Indonesia is ready and willing to take off our 'nice gloves' pretty damn quickly if we have to.

As it stands, their Petroleum Fund will run out in 10 years, and thats before they decided to gamble everything into the Greater Sunrise project. Furthermore, Oecusse enclave is already acting like a seperate country heavily dependent on Indonesian companies (many of the BUMNs). 

Really, if Indonesia gets a more international minded president and energised diplomatics corps, we might even manage to push for reintegration in 10 years time when they go bankrupt and find out no one is willing to help them without a huge cost.

In the coming 10 years, I see a chance for Indonesia to strengthen our influence with 2 nations previously heavily dependent on Australia. The first is TL, the second is PNG. Though PNG depends heavily on our ability to develop west papua and combat the successionist propaganda being spread by OPM sympathisers abroad.


----------



## chandieka

striver44 said:


> i wonder why they stick with two c802.



One of the reason is we dont have that many in the first place, C802 launcher can be stack together creating 2x2 launcher.

and the most important reason is it need space.. and all the space is used to accommodate RHIB boat + the crane 

-___-" they want to use the ship for patroling also that is why...
peace time..


----------



## Ruhnama

After jokowi came to NDP 19 many people cimented to have similiar celebration for kemerdekaan RI like Singapore NDP

Did all people want see Leo2a2 pandur roll on street and Su 27 tandem with F16 fly in sky?

I hope RI 1 after watch NDP and realise about SG power and want to sepnt more in defensw


In future, can we get tot from mbda for exiocet?

Btw
https://tniad.mil.id/2019/08/kopda-hardius-kuasai-7-bahasa-asing-28-atase/


----------



## NEKONEKO

Logam42 said:


> Really, if Indonesia gets a more international minded president and energised diplomatics corps, we might even manage to push for *reintegration* in 10 years time when they go bankrupt and find out no one is willing to help them without a huge cost.
> 
> In the coming 10 years, I see a chance for Indonesia to strengthen our influence with 2 nations previously heavily dependent on Australia. The first is TL, the second is PNG. Though PNG depends heavily on our ability to develop west papua and combat the successionist propaganda being spread by OPM sympathisers abroad.


Reintegration of TL? Do you think AU won't have a say about that?
It's very beneficial for them to have independent TL as additional buffer zone, not to mention natural resources in timor gap.
I don't know how far AU will go for TL but I think AU won't just sit quietly if we try something funny with PNG.

_By 1986, Australia’s Defence Minister, Kim Beazley, told Indonesia’s military chief, Benny Murdani, that Australia would certainly go to war for PNG, ‘but we wouldn’t tell them that!’_
https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/extraordinary-triangle-australia-png-indonesia/

_I used to say to Benny Murdani and to other officials, because they were not being big on Australia, it has to be said, and I used to say now we do have issues with you on human rights particularly in East Timor. We do have argument over the character and the relationship that is manifested in the Defence Cooperation Program. But the thing I appreciate about you, Benny, is that you serve Australian interest and he was taken aback by that and he said how do I serve Australian interests? 
I said it is in our interest that this archipelago, which contains four choke points within it, which are the avenues by which Australia would be attacked, should be in stable and friendly hands. We don't think enough any longer about the structure of the strategy of Australia – the geographic structure of Australian defence.
It used to be focus in Billy Hughes days on Papua New Guinea, but in fact it's broader than that – it's the totality of the archipelago and that is the ability to deny those points of access is a critical part of the Australian [force] structure and it's against all-comers, whether it be Japan in the day, China or whatever. So the Indonesian archipelago is the Australian front door and, were Indonesia to fall apart into sort of warring island nations or whatever, Australian security would be materially affected – we understand that.
http://www.naa.gov.au/collection/ex...-1995/transcript-1994-95-cabinet-q-and-a.aspx
_
AU need PNG and ID as buffer zone from northern forces, at the same time AU need TL and PNG as buffer zone against ID.
Our unique neighbor in the south, I expect our relationship with them become stronger again then free fall rock bottom before getting stronger again and repeat.


----------



## Cromwell

PT.Infra Red RCS
Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan




















PT Sari Bahari
Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan



Ruhnama said:


> After jokowi came to NDP 19 many people cimented to have similiar celebration for kemerdekaan RI like Singapore NDP
> 
> Did all people want see Leo2a2 pandur roll on street and Su 27 tandem with F16 fly in sky?
> 
> I hope RI 1 after watch NDP and realise about SG power and want to sepnt more in defensw
> 
> 
> In future, can we get tot from mbda for exiocet?
> 
> Btw
> https://tniad.mil.id/2019/08/kopda-hardius-kuasai-7-bahasa-asing-28-atase/


Awesome right ? Yesterday i watched NDP 2019 live in Channel Asia well the message they try to deliver to their neighbours seems understood.


----------



## barjo

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 573442
> View attachment 573443
> View attachment 573444
> View attachment 573445
> View attachment 573446
> 
> PT.Infra Red RCS
> Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan
> 
> View attachment 573447
> View attachment 573448
> View attachment 573449
> View attachment 573450
> View attachment 573451
> View attachment 573452
> 
> PT Sari Bahari
> Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan
> 
> 
> Awesome right ? Yesterday i watched NDP 2019 live in Channel Asia well the message they try to deliver to their neighbours seems understood.


Their ESM product is quite good bro
I know their development phase for a while



striver44 said:


> Kadang agak gimana gitu. Mau ngomongin AAW destroyer. Lanjutan program PKR aja belum jelas, yg ada belum lengkap senjatanya.


Itu serasa minum kopi rasa oli


----------



## Nike

jek_sperrow said:


> Reintegration of TL? Do you think AU won't have a say about that?
> It's very beneficial for them to have independent TL as additional buffer zone, not to mention natural resources in timor gap.
> I don't know how far AU will go for TL but I think AU won't just sit quietly if we try something funny with PNG.
> 
> _By 1986, Australia’s Defence Minister, Kim Beazley, told Indonesia’s military chief, Benny Murdani, that Australia would certainly go to war for PNG, ‘but we wouldn’t tell them that!’_
> https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/extraordinary-triangle-australia-png-indonesia/
> 
> _I used to say to Benny Murdani and to other officials, because they were not being big on Australia, it has to be said, and I used to say now we do have issues with you on human rights particularly in East Timor. We do have argument over the character and the relationship that is manifested in the Defence Cooperation Program. But the thing I appreciate about you, Benny, is that you serve Australian interest and he was taken aback by that and he said how do I serve Australian interests?
> I said it is in our interest that this archipelago, which contains four choke points within it, which are the avenues by which Australia would be attacked, should be in stable and friendly hands. We don't think enough any longer about the structure of the strategy of Australia – the geographic structure of Australian defence.
> It used to be focus in Billy Hughes days on Papua New Guinea, but in fact it's broader than that – it's the totality of the archipelago and that is the ability to deny those points of access is a critical part of the Australian [force] structure and it's against all-comers, whether it be Japan in the day, China or whatever. So the Indonesian archipelago is the Australian front door and, were Indonesia to fall apart into sort of warring island nations or whatever, Australian security would be materially affected – we understand that.
> http://www.naa.gov.au/collection/ex...-1995/transcript-1994-95-cabinet-q-and-a.aspx
> _
> AU need PNG and ID as buffer zone from northern forces, at the same time AU need TL and PNG as buffer zone against ID.
> Our unique neighbor in the south, I expect our relationship with them become stronger again then free fall rock bottom before getting stronger again and repeat.



They cant repeat that, look at our economy size, now we are equaling them for good. Look at our military rearm program , they sooner than later will be left in size (though almost impossible in complexity), it just they suddenly got a large neighbor (after 1998) with strength equal or more large than them, a democratic ones and more unified than ever.


----------



## Cromwell

barjo said:


> Their ESM product is quite good bro
> I know their development phase for a while
> 
> 
> Itu serasa minum kopi rasa oli


I know i just i wonder why private sectors got less exposure to the medias while their contributions are equally great.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> They cant repeat that, look at our economy size, now we are equaling them for good. Look at our military rearm program , they sooner than later will be left in size (though almost impossible in complexity), it just they suddenly got a large neighbor (after 1998) with strength equal or more large than them, a democratic ones and more unified than ever.


There's already a very obvious and simple solution : _become too big to fail, _just like how countries hold back from messing with China and India, simply because they are just too large to be coerced to do their bidding.

I don't think TL is of any significant in strategic value, not in economic value nor as a geographical buffer state, cause we can just go around thru Aru sea anyway. TL is no more than a proxy state now, almost completely dependent on foreign influences, especially from Indonesia and Australia. We could completely eclipsed the Aussies' influence in the East by having 2-3 times larger GDP than them and also having a larger influence and share of their export market, their population will have no choice but to pressure the Aussie government not to anger Indonesia, if they still want their cattle and vegetables having a stable demand. Aussies intervened when they thought they wont lose anything by angering Indonesia, but if angering Indonesia could cost them their economy and diplomatic favors, they wont bother to act like a _pahlawan kesiangan_ anymore.

Anyway, why did a lot of people hyped so much about SG? i don't think they are really that extraordinary or did i miss something? Idk it looked like if the Ottomans got hyped too much about the Venetian, kinda odd for me at least.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> There's already a very obvious and simple solution : _become too big to fail, _just like how countries hold back from messing with China and India, simply because they are just too large to be coerced to do their bidding.
> 
> I don't think TL is of any significant in strategic value, not in economic value nor as a geographical buffer state, cause we can just go around thru Aru sea anyway. TL is no more than a proxy state now, almost completely dependent on foreign influences, especially from Indonesia and Australia. We could completely eclipsed the Aussies' influence in the East by having 2-3 times larger GDP than them and also having a larger influence and share of their export market, their population will have no choice but to pressure the Aussie government not to anger Indonesia, if they still want their cattle and vegetables having a stable demand. Aussies intervened when they thought they wont lose anything by angering Indonesia, but if angering Indonesia could cost them their economy and diplomatic favors, they wont bother to act like a _pahlawan kesiangan_ anymore.
> 
> Anyway, why did a lot of people hyped so much about SG? i don't think they are really that extraordinary or did i miss something? Idk it looked like if the Ottomans got hyped too much about the Venetian, kinda odd for me at least.



Except Venetian got rather large colonies area, quite large and amassing a fortunes who made modern Bill Gates is in shame as comparison. Their military quite strong too, even capable to ransacking Ottoman fleets in Lepanto and Constantinople at their heyday, Singapore would be never capable to build rather large fleets to challenge the likes of China or US, but Venetian is indeed doing that against super power at the times like Ottoman or Holy Roman Empire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> Except Venetian got rather large colonies area, quite large and amassing a fortunes who made modern Bill Gates is in shame as comparison. Their military quite strong too, even capable to ransacking Ottoman fleets in Lepanto and Constantinople at their heyday, Singapore would be never capable to build rather large fleets to challenge the likes of China or US, but Venetian is indeed doing that against super power at the times like Ottoman or Holy Roman Empire.


Watching tv series " Da Vinci's Demon ". Italian city states were indeed powerfull at their own terms, i remember House of Medici, ruler of Florence stood up against Holy See, Holy Roman Empire ( medieval era German ), and Ottoman Sultanate. Small yet powerfull enough to defend themself against superpower of the era.


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Watching tv series " Da Vinci's Demon ". Italian city states were indeed powerfull at their own terms, i remember House of Medici, ruler of Florence stood up against Holy See, Holy Roman Empire ( medieval era German ), and Ottoman Sultanate. Small yet powerfull enough to defend themself against superpower of the era.



Their intelligent network is real piece and playing huge roles to preserve their power against other power. Just like when Italien states using Popes by bribing him and made Holy Roman Empire Emperor as target for Holy Crusade after excommunicate him, and downplaying huge Mongol threat among European kingdom nobles courts to further benefit them.


----------



## striver44

Marine Rouge said:


> Except Venetian got rather large colonies area, quite large and amassing a fortunes who made modern Bill Gates is in shame as comparison. Their military quite strong too, even capable to ransacking Ottoman fleets in Lepanto and Constantinople at their heyday, Singapore would be never capable to build rather large fleets to challenge the likes of China or US, but Venetian is indeed doing that against super power at the times like Ottoman or Holy Roman Empire.


you should check about seapower states, some countries rely solely on the sea for their existance that they build a navy so big and powerful for their survival and eventually the navy help them grow into empires.


----------



## striver44

Army riverine material & supply battalion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

striver44 said:


> navy riverine material & supply battalion


Ships with "ADRI" code belong to our army instead of our navy.


----------



## striver44

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Ships with "ADRI" code belong to our army instead of our navy.


Ehhhhh typo wkwkwkwkw army riverine i mean lol


----------



## mejikuhibiu

This picture not belongs to me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

Cromwell said:


> I know i just i wonder why private sectors got less exposure to the medias while their contributions are equally great.


"Gov connection"
Back view years ago when many kinds defence private company boom, it just to many unplanned buy then planed development for defence industry, the most ironic is the hovercraft program back years ago, its almost a robbery for me

Just like planning to buy a big ship without calculate for future indiginious industry, tech that we got now is welding tech not the building tech. Like we want a hardware platform but never plan a mission platform. Coz till now we still concern about a number not the threat


----------



## Cromwell

barjo said:


> "Gov connection"
> Back view years ago when many kinds defence private company boom, it just to many unplanned buy then planed development for defence industry, the most ironic is the hovercraft program back years ago, its almost a robbery for me
> 
> Just like planning to buy a big ship without calculate for future indiginious industry, tech that we got now is welding tech not the building tech. Like we want a hardware platform but never plan a mission platform. Coz till now we still concern about a number not the threat


I remember the stories of UI students regarding Kartika project hoovercraft around 2005 - 2006. The programme was screwed by chronic severe corrupt officials within the military backthen. The thing is we are still confuse at our directions of military industries, catching something based on what we want instead of what we actually need also no long term planning for support systems
Meanwhile, 


































Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## chandieka

Cromwell said:


> I remember the stories of UI students regarding Kartika project hoovercraft around 2005 - 2006. The programme was screwed by chronic severe corrupt officials within the military backthen. The thing is we are still confuse at our directions of military industries, catching something based on what we want instead of what we actually need also no long term planning for support systems
> Meanwhile,
> View attachment 573495
> View attachment 573496
> View attachment 573497
> View attachment 573498
> View attachment 573499
> View attachment 573500
> View attachment 573501
> View attachment 573502
> View attachment 573503
> View attachment 573504
> View attachment 573505
> 
> Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan



Sejak kapan PT Len punya produck buat illuminator ???? 
Walau pun masih Optical base/ Short-range Base tapi itu saja sudah sangat improvement "clap clap"


----------



## Nike

https://pindad.com/pindad-dan-dislitbang-ad-kompak-kembangkan-produk-smb-kal-127mm

Any clue regarding this prototype of HMG? Are this Singapore model? Or new ones?


----------



## striver44

Cromwell said:


> I remember the stories of UI students regarding Kartika project hoovercraft around 2005 - 2006. The programme was screwed by chronic severe corrupt officials within the military backthen. The thing is we are still confuse at our directions of military industries, catching something based on what we want instead of what we actually need also no long term planning for support systems
> Meanwhile,
> View attachment 573495
> View attachment 573496
> View attachment 573497
> View attachment 573498
> View attachment 573499
> View attachment 573500
> View attachment 573501
> View attachment 573502
> View attachment 573503
> View attachment 573504
> View attachment 573505
> 
> Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan


Kemenhan should consider arming another batch of KCR 60 with Len products. As such we could increase "kandungan lokal" on the ship and brag about creating a truly national warship (apart from the actual weapons.


----------



## Logam42

jek_sperrow said:


> Reintegration of TL? Do you think AU won't have a say about that?
> It's very beneficial for them to have independent TL as additional buffer zone, not to mention natural resources in timor gap.
> I don't know how far AU will go for TL but I think AU won't just sit quietly if we try something funny with PNG.
> 
> _By 1986, Australia’s Defence Minister, Kim Beazley, told Indonesia’s military chief, Benny Murdani, that Australia would certainly go to war for PNG, ‘but we wouldn’t tell them that!’_
> https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/extraordinary-triangle-australia-png-indonesia/
> 
> _I used to say to Benny Murdani and to other officials, because they were not being big on Australia, it has to be said, and I used to say now we do have issues with you on human rights particularly in East Timor. We do have argument over the character and the relationship that is manifested in the Defence Cooperation Program. But the thing I appreciate about you, Benny, is that you serve Australian interest and he was taken aback by that and he said how do I serve Australian interests?
> I said it is in our interest that this archipelago, which contains four choke points within it, which are the avenues by which Australia would be attacked, should be in stable and friendly hands. We don't think enough any longer about the structure of the strategy of Australia – the geographic structure of Australian defence.
> It used to be focus in Billy Hughes days on Papua New Guinea, but in fact it's broader than that – it's the totality of the archipelago and that is the ability to deny those points of access is a critical part of the Australian [force] structure and it's against all-comers, whether it be Japan in the day, China or whatever. So the Indonesian archipelago is the Australian front door and, were Indonesia to fall apart into sort of warring island nations or whatever, Australian security would be materially affected – we understand that.
> http://www.naa.gov.au/collection/ex...-1995/transcript-1994-95-cabinet-q-and-a.aspx
> _
> AU need PNG and ID as buffer zone from northern forces, at the same time AU need TL and PNG as buffer zone against ID.
> Our unique neighbour in the south, I expect our relationship with them become stronger again then free fall rock bottom before getting stronger again and repeat.



I'm not disputing that AU uses TL and PNG as buffer states and would very much oppose losing influence. 

As it stands though, they are already losing influence and are being forced into a position where they would have very little choice but to pick between allowing Indonesia expand its influence or allow China do it.

PNG is destabilising, Peter O'Neill had been good at political manoeuvring but utter crap at setting national policy. The new PM is attempting to reform the mess he inherited but the damage is already done. As it stands, PNG is sliding inexplicably into a failed state, one that will be dealt another blow if the November Bougainvillean Referendum choses "Independence". The Western nations can send all the aid they want, but if the PNG government continues to be as incompetent as it has been for the last 4 decades, it won't have any lasting effect.

TL on the other hand, has very little goodwill left for AU. It's been found out that AU hid known information from TL during oil sharing negotiations and even had TL negotiators wire-tapped. Furthermore, most TL just consider that the AU only helped TL for the oil.

If the Greater Sunrise project fails, TL will swiftly plunge into bankruptcy, one that AU (& USA) is increasingly unable to spare money to assist with. As it stands, AU already slashing aid everywhere to focus aid in TL, PNG, and Oceania. (But still decreasing the overall aid budget by more than 25% compared to 5.2 Billion high in 2016). 

As it stands, I'm confident this is something Indonesia already knows... and doesn't want. Thats why we've been pushing for TL inclusion into ASEAN, so that TL can get assistance from ASEAN instead of relying fully on Indo, AU, or China. Despite that, ASEAN isn't willing to fully support the bid because ASEAN isn't convinced that TL is a sustainable state.

As such, I'm not advocating Indonesia invade TL all over gain, but should TL plunge into chaos and AU is unwilling to send peacekeepers in... well, you know whose doorstep the problem will land on. It might be a good chance to Indonesia to do it right next time.


----------



## Nike




----------



## Kucing itu imut

Cromwell said:


> I remember the stories of UI students regarding Kartika project hoovercraft around 2005 - 2006. The programme was screwed by chronic severe corrupt officials within the military backthen. The thing is we are still confuse at our directions of military industries, catching something based on what we want instead of what we actually need also no long term planning for support systems
> Meanwhile,
> View attachment 573495
> View attachment 573496
> View attachment 573497
> View attachment 573498
> View attachment 573499
> View attachment 573500
> View attachment 573501
> View attachment 573502
> View attachment 573503
> View attachment 573504
> View attachment 573505
> 
> Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan


Does we have vehicles that uses BMS?


----------



## Ruhnama

Cromwell said:


> Awesome right ? Yesterday i watched NDP 2019 live in Channel Asia well the message they try to deliver to their neighbours seems understood.




Recently added digital defence aspect, I like their defence pillar like military,civilian,social,ecinomic and psycological defence.

Yes because in early SG founded they know they are vurnerable in many aspect, and the planner steghten the military, and civil defense, also they streghten their economy, their society is multicuture so very vurenrable, they must minimize friction

Singapore realy use meaning of "Pertahanan Semesta" every one take part in defence

Like our UUD "Setiap warga negara berhak dan wajib ikut serta dalam pertahanan negara"

(What civilian like us to take part in defense? )

I always watch ndp (since 2016 as i reconnect) becoz i watch singapore movie ah boy to men 

One I can assure, that every singaporran man is trained to combat unlike Indonesian boy never trained in combat but.... highly militant and have "semangat 45"
Btw are their citizen army militan enough?


----------



## Cromwell

chandieka said:


> Sejak kapan PT Len punya produck buat illuminator ????
> Walau pun masih Optical base/ Short-range Base tapi itu saja sudah sangat improvement "clap clap"


Well same with you i only found this out recently



striver44 said:


> Kemenhan should consider arming another batch of KCR 60 with Len products. As such we could increase "kandungan lokal" on the ship and brag about creating a truly national warship (apart from the actual weapons.


Yup, except for currently we still use the subsystems from C-Flex



Kucing itu imut said:


> Does we have vehicles that uses BMS?


Well you are too late by years if you haven't figured out Army military platforms which use BMS. Search the articles in Indomiliter there you can answer your question.



Ruhnama said:


> Recently added digital defence aspect, I like their defence pillar like military,civilian,social,ecinomic and psycological defence.
> 
> Yes because in early SG founded they know they are vurnerable in many aspect, and the planner steghten the military, and civil defense, also they streghten their economy, their society is multicuture so very vurenrable, they must minimize friction
> 
> Singapore realy use meaning of "Pertahanan Semesta" every one take part in defence
> 
> Like our UUD "Setiap warga negara berhak dan wajib ikut serta dalam pertahanan negara"
> 
> (What civilian like us to take part in defense? )
> 
> I always watch ndp (since 2016 as i reconnect) becoz i watch singapore movie ah boy to men
> 
> One I can assure, that every singaporran man is trained to combat unlike Indonesian boy never trained in combat but.... highly militant and have "semangat 45"
> Btw are their citizen army militan enough?


They have military cumpolsury service for their citizens, they have the genuine " militant " citizens and yes i think we can study their concept of NDP and implement them here












PT Sembada Karya Mandiri
Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> Well same with you i only found this out recently
> 
> 
> Yup, except for currently we still use the subsystems from C-Flex
> 
> 
> Well you are too late by years if you haven't figured out Army military platforms which use BMS. Search the articles in Indomiliter there you can answer your question.
> 
> 
> They have military cumpolsury service for their citizens, they have the genuine " militant " citizens and yes i think we can study their concept of NDP and implement them here
> 
> View attachment 573535
> View attachment 573536
> View attachment 573537
> 
> PT Sembada Karya Mandiri
> Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan


Wow impressive, this is the first time I know about sembada karya mandiri. We should integrate this products and LEN products at least on PC/Kal, Bakamla, or other older corvette models just to see how they perform then develop it further. Good info 



Logam42 said:


> I'm not disputing that AU uses TL and PNG as buffer states and would very much oppose losing influence.
> 
> As it stands though, they are already losing influence and are being forced into a position where they would have very little choice but to pick between allowing Indonesia expand its influence or allow China do it.
> 
> PNG is destabilising, Peter O'Neill had been good at political manoeuvring but utter crap at setting national policy. The new PM is attempting to reform the mess he inherited but the damage is already done. As it stands, PNG is sliding inexplicably into a failed state, one that will be dealt another blow if the November Bougainvillean Referendum choses "Independence". The Western nations can send all the aid they want, but if the PNG government continues to be as incompetent as it has been for the last 4 decades, it won't have any lasting effect.
> 
> TL on the other hand, has very little goodwill left for AU. It's been found out that AU hid known information from TL during oil sharing negotiations and even had TL negotiators wire-tapped. Furthermore, most TL just consider that the AU only helped TL for the oil.
> 
> If the Greater Sunrise project fails, TL will swiftly plunge into bankruptcy, one that AU (& USA) is increasingly unable to spare money to assist with. As it stands, AU already slashing aid everywhere to focus aid in TL, PNG, and Oceania. (But still decreasing the overall aid budget by more than 25% compared to 5.2 Billion high in 2016).
> 
> As it stands, I'm confident this is something Indonesia already knows... and doesn't want. Thats why we've been pushing for TL inclusion into ASEAN, so that TL can get assistance from ASEAN instead of relying fully on Indo, AU, or China. Despite that, ASEAN isn't willing to fully support the bid because ASEAN isn't convinced that TL is a sustainable state.
> 
> As such, I'm not advocating Indonesia invade TL all over gain, but should TL plunge into chaos and AU is unwilling to send peacekeepers in... well, you know whose doorstep the problem will land on. It might be a good chance to Indonesia to do it right next time.


Yea I think we already calculate whats going to happen and prepare some precautionay steps. Like I said earlier the placement of leopards and future Viper Ska is one of the security approached. One thing that we dont want is for TL to be unstable and creating headache to us. There are alot of uncertainty when one country become unstable, it can be used as proxy, insecurity around its shipping route (piracy), refugee, etc. So yea, we should monitor the development and act accordingly. In a mean time strengthening the border area with enough military power as prevention if worst scenario happen.


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> Wow impressive, this is the first time I know about sembada karya mandiri. We should integrate this products and LEN products at least on PC/Kal, Bakamla, or other older corvette models just to see how they perform then develop it further. Good info
> 
> 
> Yea I think we already calculate whats going to happen and prepare some precautionay steps. Like I said earlier the placement of leopards and future Viper Ska is one of the security approached. One thing that we dont want is for TL to be unstable and creating headache to us. There are alot of uncertainty when one country become unstable, it can be used as proxy, insecurity around its shipping route (piracy), refugee, etc. So yea, we should monitor the development and act accordingly. In a mean time strengthening the border area with enough military power as prevention if worst scenario happen.


Well that's why i post them here. Public barely notices the existence of our private sectors and i know this forum is read by tens of thousands, hundreds of thousands and even millions online readers. Everything we say, discuss and even post sometimes are made into Fb page articles and Fb groups, here's perfect media to cover things unknown before.
















Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia anger as West Papua independence raised at Pacific forum*
_Mon 12 Aug 2019 00.54 BST_

Human rights violations and political independence in West Papua are set to command debate at this week’s Pacific Islands Forum (PIF), where Papuan independence leader Benny Wenda will urge government leaders to support the “Free Papua” campaign amid recent escalating political violence.

Exiled from Papua, but now an official representative attached to the Vanuatu government’s delegation, Wenda is campaigning for a United Nations general assembly resolution next year that will re-examine the controversial 1969 Act of Free Choice vote that formalised Indonesian control of the province.

Wenda told the Guardian the human rights abuses and civil repressions that currently blight the province are a “cancer inside the heart of the people of the Pacific”, but that major powers in the region choose to ignore it for geo-strategic and economic regions.

Indonesia – not a member of the Pacific Islands Forum, but a “dialogue partner” attending this week’s forum – regards West Papua as an integral and indivisible part of the Indonesian state.

Indonesian-controlled Papua and West Papua form the western half of the island of New Guinea. Political control of the region has been contested for more than half a century and Indonesia has consistently been accused of human rights violations and violent suppression of the region’s independence movement.

West Papuan sources say violence in the region is worsening, protesters have been beaten and jailed, and there have been claims white phosphorous, a banned chemical weapon, has been used to attack civilians. This claim has been strenuously denied by Indonesia.

A spokesman for the Indonesian government said Jakarta was “not at all happy” West Papua had been included on the formal agenda for the forum leaders’ meeting in Tuvalu, and warned the move would establish a precedent for interference in other countries’ domestic affairs.

“Developments in Papua and West Papua province are purely Indonesia’s internal affairs. No other country, organisation or individual has the right to interfere in them. We firmly oppose the intervention of Indonesia’s internal affairs in whatever form.”

The West Papuan delegation was expected to arrive for the forum at the weekend, but were unable to board flights to Tuvalu from Fiji. On Sunday, Enele Sopoaga the prime minister of Tuvalu, and Dame Meg Taylor, secretary general of the PIF, said they had no idea what had happened. It appears the problem was an administrative one on the part of the Vanuatu government, with whom the west Papuan delegation were meant to be travelling.

At a meeting of the region’s foreign ministers last month, Vanuatu successfully pushed to have the issue of West Papua formally included on the Pacific Islands Forum agenda, over the vociferous objections of Australia.

Wenda said while the Pacific’s regional powers, Australia and New Zealand, are vocal critics of rights abuses around the world “they never talk about West Papua”.

“We are human beings who want to live in peace, but we are discriminated against because others want to depopulate our place and take our resources.

“Australia has a big responsibility in the region. Australia needs to look at this as their own issue, as a regional issue, because it will never go away in the eyes of the people. This issue is like cancer inside the heart of the people of the Pacific.”

Wenda said the United Liberation Movement for West Papua (ULMWP) he leads ultimately seeks a free and fair vote on secession from Indonesia. “We have never exercised our right to self-determination, that has been denied us. We are not seeking violence, we seek our rights peacefully, to decide for ourselves our future. Let us vote,” Wenda said.

Last year’s Pacific Islands Forum communique stated: “Leaders recognised the constructive engagement by Forum countries with Indonesia with respect to elections and human rights in West Papua.”

Wenda is seeking a similar, if not stronger, united commitment from the Pacific bloc this year, ahead of a campaign to have the UN pass a resolution next year mandating the re-examination of the UN-supervised Act of Free Choice.

Along with climate change, the issue of West Papua is likely to set Australia in opposition to its Pacific island neighbours at this week’s forum.

Australia is strongly supportive of Indonesian sovereignty over Papua, while the independence movement has widespread support among Pacific island nations - particularly Melanesian neighbours Vanuatu and the Solomon Islands - where it is seen as a continuation of the decades-long decolonisation movement across the region.

A spokesman for Australia’s foreign affairs department said: “Australia recognises Indonesia’s sovereignty over the Papua provinces, as stated in the Lombok Treaty of 2006. Australia will not support efforts that undermine Indonesian sovereignty over Papua in any forum and will not associate itself with any PIF communique to that effect.”

The spokesman said Australia regularly raised human rights concerns with Indonesian authorities, including regarding the Papua provinces.

The Indonesian government spokesman said discussion of West Papua at the forum this week would create a “negative precedent to openly discuss the domestic affairs of other countries… we believe no countries will accept that”.

The spokesman said Papua had self-governance rights through its special autonomy status and democratically elected leaders that participated in Indonesian political system. “In the 2019 elections, the turn out in the province of Papua and West Papua was 88% … 94% of the vote was in favour of president Jokowi’s administration. This high turn-out reflects the strong recognition of the Papuan people’s political aspiration and their faith towards the democratic process in Indonesia.”

The people indigenous to West Papua are Melanesian, ethnically distinct from most of the rest of Indonesia and more closely linked to the people of Papua New Guinea, the Solomon Islands, Vanuatu, Fiji and New Caledonia.

Formerly the Netherlands New Guinea, Papua was retained by the Dutch after Indonesian independence in 1945 but the province was annexed by Jakarta in 1963.

Indonesia formalised its control over West Papua in 1969 when its military hand-picked 1,025 of West Papua’s population and coerced them into voting in favour of Indonesian annexation under a UN-supervised, but undemocratic, process known as the Act of Free Choice.

Known as Irian Jaya until 2000, it was split into two provinces, Papua and West Papua, in 2003. Those provinces have semi-autonomous status.

In May this year, the then UK government minister for Asia and the Pacific, Mark Field, described the Act of Free Choice as an “utterly flawed process”, but said there was no international appetite to revisit the question of the legitimacy of Indonesia’s control.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...independence-raises-its-head-at-pacific-forum

---

pffffttt.. 

.

.


----------



## Cromwell

katarabhumi said:


> *Indonesia anger as West Papua independence raised at Pacific forum*
> _Mon 12 Aug 2019 00.54 BST_
> 
> Human rights violations and political independence in West Papua are set to command debate at this week’s Pacific Islands Forum (PIF), where Papuan independence leader Benny Wenda will urge government leaders to support the “Free Papua” campaign amid recent escalating political violence.
> 
> Exiled from Papua, but now an official representative attached to the Vanuatu government’s delegation, Wenda is campaigning for a United Nations general assembly resolution next year that will re-examine the controversial 1969 Act of Free Choice vote that formalised Indonesian control of the province.
> 
> Wenda told the Guardian the human rights abuses and civil repressions that currently blight the province are a “cancer inside the heart of the people of the Pacific”, but that major powers in the region choose to ignore it for geo-strategic and economic regions.
> 
> Indonesia – not a member of the Pacific Islands Forum, but a “dialogue partner” attending this week’s forum – regards West Papua as an integral and indivisible part of the Indonesian state.
> 
> Indonesian-controlled Papua and West Papua form the western half of the island of New Guinea. Political control of the region has been contested for more than half a century and Indonesia has consistently been accused of human rights violations and violent suppression of the region’s independence movement.
> 
> West Papuan sources say violence in the region is worsening, protesters have been beaten and jailed, and there have been claims white phosphorous, a banned chemical weapon, has been used to attack civilians. This claim has been strenuously denied by Indonesia.
> 
> A spokesman for the Indonesian government said Jakarta was “not at all happy” West Papua had been included on the formal agenda for the forum leaders’ meeting in Tuvalu, and warned the move would establish a precedent for interference in other countries’ domestic affairs.
> 
> “Developments in Papua and West Papua province are purely Indonesia’s internal affairs. No other country, organisation or individual has the right to interfere in them. We firmly oppose the intervention of Indonesia’s internal affairs in whatever form.”
> 
> The West Papuan delegation was expected to arrive for the forum at the weekend, but were unable to board flights to Tuvalu from Fiji. On Sunday, Enele Sopoaga the prime minister of Tuvalu, and Dame Meg Taylor, secretary general of the PIF, said they had no idea what had happened. It appears the problem was an administrative one on the part of the Vanuatu government, with whom the west Papuan delegation were meant to be travelling.
> 
> At a meeting of the region’s foreign ministers last month, Vanuatu successfully pushed to have the issue of West Papua formally included on the Pacific Islands Forum agenda, over the vociferous objections of Australia.
> 
> Wenda said while the Pacific’s regional powers, Australia and New Zealand, are vocal critics of rights abuses around the world “they never talk about West Papua”.
> 
> “We are human beings who want to live in peace, but we are discriminated against because others want to depopulate our place and take our resources.
> 
> “Australia has a big responsibility in the region. Australia needs to look at this as their own issue, as a regional issue, because it will never go away in the eyes of the people. This issue is like cancer inside the heart of the people of the Pacific.”
> 
> Wenda said the United Liberation Movement for West Papua (ULMWP) he leads ultimately seeks a free and fair vote on secession from Indonesia. “We have never exercised our right to self-determination, that has been denied us. We are not seeking violence, we seek our rights peacefully, to decide for ourselves our future. Let us vote,” Wenda said.
> 
> Last year’s Pacific Islands Forum communique stated: “Leaders recognised the constructive engagement by Forum countries with Indonesia with respect to elections and human rights in West Papua.”
> 
> Wenda is seeking a similar, if not stronger, united commitment from the Pacific bloc this year, ahead of a campaign to have the UN pass a resolution next year mandating the re-examination of the UN-supervised Act of Free Choice.
> 
> Along with climate change, the issue of West Papua is likely to set Australia in opposition to its Pacific island neighbours at this week’s forum.
> 
> Australia is strongly supportive of Indonesian sovereignty over Papua, while the independence movement has widespread support among Pacific island nations - particularly Melanesian neighbours Vanuatu and the Solomon Islands - where it is seen as a continuation of the decades-long decolonisation movement across the region.
> 
> A spokesman for Australia’s foreign affairs department said: “Australia recognises Indonesia’s sovereignty over the Papua provinces, as stated in the Lombok Treaty of 2006. Australia will not support efforts that undermine Indonesian sovereignty over Papua in any forum and will not associate itself with any PIF communique to that effect.”
> 
> The spokesman said Australia regularly raised human rights concerns with Indonesian authorities, including regarding the Papua provinces.
> 
> The Indonesian government spokesman said discussion of West Papua at the forum this week would create a “negative precedent to openly discuss the domestic affairs of other countries… we believe no countries will accept that”.
> 
> The spokesman said Papua had self-governance rights through its special autonomy status and democratically elected leaders that participated in Indonesian political system. “In the 2019 elections, the turn out in the province of Papua and West Papua was 88% … 94% of the vote was in favour of president Jokowi’s administration. This high turn-out reflects the strong recognition of the Papuan people’s political aspiration and their faith towards the democratic process in Indonesia.”
> 
> The people indigenous to West Papua are Melanesian, ethnically distinct from most of the rest of Indonesia and more closely linked to the people of Papua New Guinea, the Solomon Islands, Vanuatu, Fiji and New Caledonia.
> 
> Formerly the Netherlands New Guinea, Papua was retained by the Dutch after Indonesian independence in 1945 but the province was annexed by Jakarta in 1963.
> 
> Indonesia formalised its control over West Papua in 1969 when its military hand-picked 1,025 of West Papua’s population and coerced them into voting in favour of Indonesian annexation under a UN-supervised, but undemocratic, process known as the Act of Free Choice.
> 
> Known as Irian Jaya until 2000, it was split into two provinces, Papua and West Papua, in 2003. Those provinces have semi-autonomous status.
> 
> In May this year, the then UK government minister for Asia and the Pacific, Mark Field, described the Act of Free Choice as an “utterly flawed process”, but said there was no international appetite to revisit the question of the legitimacy of Indonesia’s control.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...independence-raises-its-head-at-pacific-forum
> 
> ---
> 
> pffffttt..
> 
> .
> 
> .


Well let me guess, must be Vanuatu & Solomon pressing their agendas in the forum. Idk what they after from us however we need start lobbying valuable partners in the region such as Fiji and Papua New Guinea. Regardless no major power would go along and suit with their voice, so far Canberra and Wellington suits to follow Lombok Treaty 2006 and with growing threat from China, they need friendly strong buffer state, Indonesia as for London, they are in big trouble. Whoever seats in Downing Street no 10 basically just " mess " continuation from " gambling " David Cameron made 3 years ago. Theresa May or Borris Johnson now has more important focus next to their door steps; Brexit. Borris deliver promises Hard Brexit by October by which Nicola Sturgeon, Scottish 1st Minister ot Scotland pressing referendum to disintegrate Scotland from UK moreover the same movement grows in Belfast. UK is in no mood to discuss West Papua now


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Well let me guess, must be Vanuatu & Solomon pressing their agendas in the forum. Idk what they after from us however we need start lobbying valuable partners in the region such as Fiji and Papua New Guinea. Regardless no major power would go along and suit with their voice, so far Canberra and Wellington suits to follow Lombok Treaty 2006 and with growing threat from China, they need friendly strong buffer state, Indonesia as for London, they are in big trouble. Whoever seats in Downing Street no 10 basically just " mess " continuation from " gambling " David Cameron made 3 years ago. Theresa May or Borris Johnson now has more important focus next to their door steps; Brexit. Borris deliver promises Hard Brexit by October by which Nicola Sturgeon, Scottish 1st Minister ot Scotland pressing referendum to disintegrate Scotland from UK moreover the same movement grows in Belfast. UK is in no mood to discuss West Papua now



or just keep the infrastructure development process and soon their complaint would be pretty much un-heard , or maybe those oceania country are in fear of sea level rising , so they need to lobby some of that west papuan rebel for their people to move if thing go worse  .


----------



## striver44

Cromwell said:


> Yup, except for currently we still use the subsystems from C-Flex


No i mean for the next batch. If im not mistaken 18 boats in total. So we're talking about batch 5 or 6


----------



## Ruhnama

Cromwell said:


> They have military cumpolsury service for their citizens, they have the genuine " militant " citizens and yes i think we can study their concept of NDP and implement them here



Wah likely we are stepping forward in electronic warfare tech

Btw not the NDP but we must use new doctrine with new concept and strategy

Refining new Konsep Ketahan Nasional that must updated to answer latest treat

I think wamil not necessery, hmmm maybe just basic training in 3 month (or less) like basic markmanship, penataran mental ideologi pancasila, basic survival also PBB (ah i didnt like baris berbaris because when command "jalan di tempat" for me somewhat difficult)

(Tambahan : kita ada bela negara tapi rada ga jelas itu program arahnya mau kemana dan bakalan bagaiman jadi apa)

Maybe military basic training program is good for man age 18-25 and make it requirment for who want join AKMIL,AKPOL,bintara tamtama and other Ikatan Kedinasan hehehehe 

So maybe it can filter "3% radical"

Cmiiw


----------



## Gundala

striver44 said:


> No i mean for the next batch. If im not mistaken 18 boats in total. So we're talking about batch 5 or 6


I dont think it will be installed even in future batch of KCR 60. Prolly it still cant compete with current CMS, radar, Optical , etc, we are using. Thats why I think it should be good if we integrate them all (both LEN & SKM products) to perhaps couple of KCR 40, KAL, PC or perhaps Bakamla ships to give it a shot and help the industry while doing it. This will guarantee the further development of the system for both software & hardware. KCR 60 seems too important to be a test bed for it, at least thats the way I think our AL sees it.



Raduga said:


> or just keep the infrastructure development process


Agree, tho its expensive but its still great tools for them right now. Not to mention helping our brothers there to come out of their isolation due to lack of infrastructures.


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Ehem,

Kayaknya tadi dari AURI coba ngasih teka-teki silang kepadaku, di depan hidungku tadi pagi mereka ngasih angka 1687 dan siang ini mereka lewat di depan mataku sambil mencoba membunyikan sesuatu agar angka 1687 itu jadi perhatianku.

So let's begin with numbers :

I've said a view days ago that we need interceptors to watch our three sea lanes.

87 / 3 = 29

It means every sealane (ALKI) will be protected by 29 unit of interceptors. There are three sealanes, thus 29 x 3 = 87 unit of interceptors.

Let's check to other perspective :

Our F16 fighters are usually assigned to intercept black flight.

F16 has combat radius 550 km.
If they are equipped with CFT, the combat radius will arise 40% or to be 1,4 times.

550 x 1,4 = 770

Thus the combat radius will be 770 km.

If they are equipped with AMRAAM C latest edition, this AMRAAM will have estimate range 150 km.

770 + 150 = 920

Thus the combat radius will be 920 km.

920 x 920 x 3,14 = 2.657.696 km2.

Our teritorry plus EEZ = 8.237.792 km2

8.237.792 / 2.657.696 = 3,0995990512

Large squadron is 28 unit

28 x 3,0995990512 = 86,78877 rounded to 87 unit.

Let's check to another perspective :

In Suharto's era we got 12 unit block 15 OCU.

2 unit written-off due to accidents.

12 - 2 = 10

Our block 52ID is 24 unit

10 + 24 = 34

Together with these 24 unit, we also got 4 unit block 25 plus 2 unit block 15.

34 + 4 + 2 = 40

1 to be written-off due to total loss in fire.

40 - 1 = 39

1 unit of block 15 OCU was slipped away but can be repaired.

Thus our F16 still 39 unit.

We are planning to have more 48 unit of F16 / Vipers.

39 + 48 = 87

After digging in three perspectives, we are led into one conclusion.

Conclusion : we will have 87 unit of F16s.

Jadi angka 1687 itu maksudnya 87 unit F16 yang bakal dimiliki oleh angkatan udara kita.


----------



## Lasa-X

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Ehem,
> 
> Kayaknya tadi dari AURI coba ngasih teka-teki silang kepadaku, di depan hidungku tadi pagi mereka ngasih angka 1687 dan siang ini mereka lewat di depan mataku sambil mencoba membunyikan sesuatu agar angka 1687 itu jadi perhatianku.
> 
> So let's begin with numbers :
> 
> I've said a view days ago that we need interceptors to watch our three sea lanes.
> 
> 87 / 3 = 29
> 
> It means every sealane (ALKI) will be protected by 29 unit of interceptors. There are three sealanes, thus 29 x 3 = 87 unit of interceptors.
> 
> Let's check to other perspective :
> 
> Our F16 fighters are usually assigned to intercept black flight.
> 
> F16 has combat radius 550 km.
> If they are equipped with CFT, the combat radius will arise 40% or to be 1,4 times.
> 
> 550 x 1,4 = 770
> 
> Thus the combat radius will be 770 km.
> 
> If they are equipped with AMRAAM C latest edition, this AMRAAM will have estimate range 150 km.
> 
> 770 + 150 = 920
> 
> Thus the combat radius will be 920 km.
> 
> 920 x 920 x 3,14 = 2.657.696 km2.
> 
> Our teritorry plus EEZ = 8.237.792 km2
> 
> 8.237.792 / 2.657.696 = 3,0995990512
> 
> Large squadron is 28 unit
> 
> 28 x 3,0995990512 = 86,78877 rounded to 87 unit.
> 
> Let's check to another perspective :
> 
> In Suharto's era we got 12 unit block 15 OCU.
> 
> 2 unit written-off due to accidents.
> 
> 12 - 2 = 10
> 
> Our block 52ID is 24 unit
> 
> 10 + 24 = 34
> 
> Together with these 24 unit, we also got 4 unit block 25 plus 2 unit block 15.
> 
> 34 + 4 + 2 = 40
> 
> 1 to be written-off due to total loss in fire.
> 
> 40 - 1 = 39
> 
> 1 unit of block 15 OCU was slipped away but can be repaired.
> 
> Thus our F16 still 39 unit.
> 
> We are planning to have more 48 unit of F16 / Vipers.
> 
> 39 + 48 = 87
> 
> After digging in three perspectives, we are led into one conclusion.
> 
> Conclusion : we will have 87 unit of F16s.
> 
> Jadi angka 1687 itu maksudnya 87 unit F16 yang bakal dimiliki oleh angkatan udara kita.


So we have cocoklogy too here. Enlight me, where is that 'large squadron' term comes from? Any official or at least hoax about it?


----------



## Var Dracon

Lasa-X said:


> So we have cocoklogy too here. Enlight me, where is that 'large squadron' term comes from? Any official or at least hoax about it?



Buangan dari jakgreat. Jakgreat sepi jadinya mampir dimari.


CN 235 for flying test bed (that is, testing new configuration, system, and avionics)

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Lasa-X said:


> So we have cocoklogy too here. Enlight me, where is that 'large squadron' term comes from? Any official or at least hoax about it?



Small squadron 12 - 14 unit
Standard squadron 16 - 18 unit
Big squadron 24 unit
Large squadron 28 - 32 unit

Aussy and Sweden use big squadrons
Our army will use large squadron of 32 unit helicopters.

http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2018/07/indonesia-perlu-skuadron-besar-heli.html?m=1

Our air force usually have small squadron of 12-14 unit and standard squadron of 16 unit.

Large squadron to be implemented for disperse base squadron.

8 on duty/patrol
8 on alert
8 in maintenance
4 as back-up.

8 + 8 + 8 + 4 = 28

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> or just keep the infrastructure development process and soon their complaint would be pretty much un-heard , or maybe those oceania country are in fear of sea level rising , so they need to lobby some of that west papuan rebel for their people to move if thing go worse  .


Well OPM is loosing the momentum when Government decides to up standard living in West Papua ( infrastructures, energy, health, education, etc ) but anyhow we must reduce the military presence someday when this insurgency things are over, it draws too much political attention in international world.



striver44 said:


> No i mean for the next batch. If im not mistaken 18 boats in total. So we're talking about batch 5 or 6


Do 18 boats include KCR-40 or just for KCR-60 ?



Ruhnama said:


> Wah likely we are stepping forward in electronic warfare tech
> 
> Btw not the NDP but we must use new doctrine with new concept and strategy
> 
> Refining new Konsep Ketahan Nasional that must updated to answer latest treat
> 
> I think wamil not necessery, hmmm maybe just basic training in 3 month (or less) like basic markmanship, penataran mental ideologi pancasila, basic survival also PBB (ah i didnt like baris berbaris because when command "jalan di tempat" for me somewhat difficult)
> 
> (Tambahan : kita ada bela negara tapi rada ga jelas itu program arahnya mau kemana dan bakalan bagaiman jadi apa)
> 
> Maybe military basic training program is good for man age 18-25 and make it requirment for who want join AKMIL,AKPOL,bintara tamtama and other Ikatan Kedinasan hehehehe
> 
> So maybe it can filter "3% radical"
> 
> Cmiiw


I understand what you're thinking. It's been long time i'm thinking Singapore or Australia is decent role model to develop our military



Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Ehem,
> 
> Kayaknya tadi dari AURI coba ngasih teka-teki silang kepadaku, di depan hidungku tadi pagi mereka ngasih angka 1687 dan siang ini mereka lewat di depan mataku sambil mencoba membunyikan sesuatu agar angka 1687 itu jadi perhatianku.
> 
> So let's begin with numbers :
> 
> I've said a view days ago that we need interceptors to watch our three sea lanes.
> 
> 87 / 3 = 29
> 
> It means every sealane (ALKI) will be protected by 29 unit of interceptors. There are three sealanes, thus 29 x 3 = 87 unit of interceptors.
> 
> Let's check to other perspective :
> 
> Our F16 fighters are usually assigned to intercept black flight.
> 
> F16 has combat radius 550 km.
> If they are equipped with CFT, the combat radius will arise 40% or to be 1,4 times.
> 
> 550 x 1,4 = 770
> 
> Thus the combat radius will be 770 km.
> 
> If they are equipped with AMRAAM C latest edition, this AMRAAM will have estimate range 150 km.
> 
> 770 + 150 = 920
> 
> Thus the combat radius will be 920 km.
> 
> 920 x 920 x 3,14 = 2.657.696 km2.
> 
> Our teritorry plus EEZ = 8.237.792 km2
> 
> 8.237.792 / 2.657.696 = 3,0995990512
> 
> Large squadron is 28 unit
> 
> 28 x 3,0995990512 = 86,78877 rounded to 87 unit.
> 
> Let's check to another perspective :
> 
> In Suharto's era we got 12 unit block 15 OCU.
> 
> 2 unit written-off due to accidents.
> 
> 12 - 2 = 10
> 
> Our block 52ID is 24 unit
> 
> 10 + 24 = 34
> 
> Together with these 24 unit, we also got 4 unit block 25 plus 2 unit block 15.
> 
> 34 + 4 + 2 = 40
> 
> 1 to be written-off due to total loss in fire.
> 
> 40 - 1 = 39
> 
> 1 unit of block 15 OCU was slipped away but can be repaired.
> 
> Thus our F16 still 39 unit.
> 
> We are planning to have more 48 unit of F16 / Vipers.
> 
> 39 + 48 = 87
> 
> After digging in three perspectives, we are led into one conclusion.
> 
> Conclusion : we will have 87 unit of F16s.
> 
> Jadi angka 1687 itu maksudnya 87 unit F16 yang bakal dimiliki oleh angkatan udara kita.


Where do you even get this 1687 from ? Are you reading what @ayamjago said in indo××××××× ? Well that man making hillarious comments. I remember 3 or 4 years ago he made all predictions on ridiculously " Kilo sub hull with NATO subsystems " and many more which proven to be nothing


----------



## Raduga

https://koarmada2.tnial.mil.id/2019/08/08/panglima-tni-meninjau-kri-alugoro-di-pt-pal-persero/
https://tni.mil.id/view-156944-panglima-tni-meninjau-kri-alugoro-di-ptpal-persero.html





late but i posted here anyway .

are the new changbogo subs use korean CMS ? or it still the kongsberg one ?


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> https://koarmada2.tnial.mil.id/2019/08/08/panglima-tni-meninjau-kri-alugoro-di-pt-pal-persero/
> https://tni.mil.id/view-156944-panglima-tni-meninjau-kri-alugoro-di-ptpal-persero.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> late but i posted here anyway .
> 
> are the new changbogo subs use korean CMS ? or it still the kongsberg one ?


Hehehe supposely Kongsberg but several months ago i read and saw the CMS. Well that's the rumour which i don't want to say several weeks ago


----------



## Nike

Need at least 14 years to developed and reverse engineering Grad type 122 mm MLRS, at least they got it with minimum budget and least priority. 30 km range is very acceptable compared to other products in which only ranged between dozen kilos to twenty something. 



------------




Setelah melewati serangkaian proses sertifikasi, PT Pindad (Persero) akhirnya telah berhasil mengantongi seritifikat tipe senjata udara militer Roket RHan - 122B Kategori Senjata Udara Artillery Ground to Ground Rocket dengan nomor: IMMA TC AW/ROKET 001-2019.

Sertifikat tipe diberikan oleh Kapuslaik Laksma TNI Teguh Sugiono dan diterima secara langsung oleh Direktur Teknik dan Pengembangan Ade Bagdja di Kantor Kementerian Pertahanan RI, Jakarta, Selasa (24/7/2019).

Kapuslaik TNI Teguh Sugiono dalam sambutannya mengatakan semoga proses sertifikasi yang telah dikerjakan dapat sesuai harapan dan dapat menjadi acuan dalam pengembangannya jika ada.

"Harapannya untuk apa yang sudah dikerjakan dapat sesuai harapan dari konsorsium yang ada," ujarnya.

Teguh mengharapkan program RHan 122 B ini harus terus berkembang. Sementara itu, dikatakan Ade Bagdja program ini harus dan akan tetap berkembang. "Pindad berkomitmen program ini masih perlu kami kembangkan, kita akan upayakan." Ujarnya. Menurut Ade Bagdja, adapun beberapa yang belum sempurna akan dilakukan peningkatan produk konsorsium.

RHan 122B ini merupakan salahsatu program yang berhasil diselesaikan PT Pindad bersama anggota konsorsium lainnya yaitu PT Dirgantara Indonesia, PT Dahana dan Lapan. Program yang telah dimulai sejak 2005 ini adalah wujud dari komitmen PT Pindad untuk melakukan penguasaan teknologi dan pengembangan industri pertahanan nasional.

Adapun Spesifikasi RHan122B, sebagai berikut;

Rocket Type : Ballistic, Ground to Ground 

Launcher Type : Compatible with GRAD 122mm, Launching from MLRS RM-70 GRAD

Fin Type : Wrapped Around Folded Aerial Fin

Proppelant type : Composite Propellant

Caliber : 122mm

Propellant length : 2000mm

Propellant Star : 400mm

Propellant Hollow : 1,600 mm

Motor Tube Length : 2,903 mm

Rocket length : 2,810 mm

Propellant Weight : 24,6 kg

Motor Rocket Weight : 45.8 ± 0.20 kg

Rocket Weight : 60.8 ± 0.20 kg

Average Thrust : 1,437 kg

Burning Time : 3.3 sec

Total Impulse : 4,809 kgf.sec

Warhead : 15kg

Range : 30.5 km

Nozzle Type : Single

https://pindad.com/pindad-kantongi-sertifikat-tipe-senjata-udara-militer-rhan-122-b

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Hehehe supposely Kongsberg but several months ago i read and saw the CMS. Well that's the rumour which i don't want to say several weeks ago


then it's probably looks something like this ?




well .... if it was Korean subsytem i think that's okay , they just need to update it more so it can integrate well with current and future datalink like link16 . but that's probably also can be a good news , since sub launched harpoon fired from changbogo were tested with korean CMS in rimpac (i don't know if MSI-90U MK2 can support sub launched SSM too) maybe we can have a plan to procure LIG NEX1 C-Star SSM for our changbogo (ngarep though)



Marine Rouge said:


> Need at least 14 years to developed and reverse engineering Grad type 122 mm MLRS, at least they got it with minimum budget and least priority. 30 km range is very acceptable compared to other products in which only ranged between dozen kilos to twenty something.
> 
> 
> 
> ------------
> View attachment 573593
> 
> Setelah melewati serangkaian proses sertifikasi, PT Pindad (Persero) akhirnya telah berhasil mengantongi seritifikat tipe senjata udara militer Roket RHan - 122B Kategori Senjata Udara Artillery Ground to Ground Rocket dengan nomor: IMMA TC AW/ROKET 001-2019.
> 
> Sertifikat tipe diberikan oleh Kapuslaik Laksma TNI Teguh Sugiono dan diterima secara langsung oleh Direktur Teknik dan Pengembangan Ade Bagdja di Kantor Kementerian Pertahanan RI, Jakarta, Selasa (24/7/2019).
> 
> Kapuslaik TNI Teguh Sugiono dalam sambutannya mengatakan semoga proses sertifikasi yang telah dikerjakan dapat sesuai harapan dan dapat menjadi acuan dalam pengembangannya jika ada.
> 
> "Harapannya untuk apa yang sudah dikerjakan dapat sesuai harapan dari konsorsium yang ada," ujarnya.
> 
> Teguh mengharapkan program RHan 122 B ini harus terus berkembang. Sementara itu, dikatakan Ade Bagdja program ini harus dan akan tetap berkembang. "Pindad berkomitmen program ini masih perlu kami kembangkan, kita akan upayakan." Ujarnya. Menurut Ade Bagdja, adapun beberapa yang belum sempurna akan dilakukan peningkatan produk konsorsium.
> 
> RHan 122B ini merupakan salahsatu program yang berhasil diselesaikan PT Pindad bersama anggota konsorsium lainnya yaitu PT Dirgantara Indonesia, PT Dahana dan Lapan. Program yang telah dimulai sejak 2005 ini adalah wujud dari komitmen PT Pindad untuk melakukan penguasaan teknologi dan pengembangan industri pertahanan nasional.
> 
> Adapun Spesifikasi RHan122B, sebagai berikut;
> 
> Rocket Type : Ballistic, Ground to Ground
> 
> Launcher Type : Compatible with GRAD 122mm, Launching from MLRS RM-70 GRAD
> 
> Fin Type : Wrapped Around Folded Aerial Fin
> 
> Proppelant type : Composite Propellant
> 
> Caliber : 122mm
> 
> Propellant length : 2000mm
> 
> Propellant Star : 400mm
> 
> Propellant Hollow : 1,600 mm
> 
> Motor Tube Length : 2,903 mm
> 
> Rocket length : 2,810 mm
> 
> Propellant Weight : 24,6 kg
> 
> Motor Rocket Weight : 45.8 ± 0.20 kg
> 
> Rocket Weight : 60.8 ± 0.20 kg
> 
> Average Thrust : 1,437 kg
> 
> Burning Time : 3.3 sec
> 
> Total Impulse : 4,809 kgf.sec
> 
> Warhead : 15kg
> 
> Range : 30.5 km
> 
> Nozzle Type : Single
> 
> https://pindad.com/pindad-kantongi-sertifikat-tipe-senjata-udara-militer-rhan-122-b



i see the video test for this rocket , they somehow looks like more slower and have less thrust than the previous imported 122mm rocket , but manage to extend it's firing range become 30km+ , do they used liquid propellant ?


----------



## Nike

Hmmm Pindad can made around 300 000 LPG tube a month, mean they can switch those tools to produce something like Artillery tube munition or mortar at very large number if needed

*LANJUTKAN SINERGI, PINDAD SIAP PRODUKSI TABUNG LPG PERTAMINA*






















Pada tahun 2015, PT Pindad (Persero) telah berpengalaman memproduksi tabung Liquefied Petroleum Gas (LPG) 3 kg, 5,5 kg dan 12 kg bersubsidi dan converter kit yang dipesan oleh Pertamina sebanyak 1,2 juta tabung. 
Sinergi dengan Pertamina ini diharapkan akan berlanjut dengan target mendapatkan order minimal 1 juta tabung gas 3 kg di awal tahun ini. Untuk itu dalam rangka sinergi pemesanan tabung gas tersebut, Tim verifikasi dari Pertamina Pusat melakukan kunjungan fasilitas produksi yang diterima langsung Direktut Bisnis Produk Industrial, Heri Heriswan di Kantor Pusat PT Pindad, Rabu - Kamis (31/7 - 1/8/2019). 
Heri Heriswan mengatakan saat ini seluruh BUMN harus melakukan sinergi dalam beberapa hal termasuk dengan Pertamina terkait produksi tab dan PT Pindad pun telah menunjukkan kesiapannya untuk produksi tabung LPG. Ia pun berharap akan mendapat saran-saran dari tim untuk mendukung produksi yang lebih baik. 
“Seperti yang telah dicanangkan oleh bu menteri BUMN, memang semua BUMN harus melakukan sinergi, semua peralatan dan fasilitas produksi yang ada di PT Pindad saat ini sudah siap untuk lembali peroduksi tabung LPG,” Ujar Heri Heriswan.
Sementara itu, Manager Stakeholder Management Dit. Pemasaran Retail Pertamina, Pierre J. mengatakan memang menjadi keharusan untuk menjalin sinergi antar BUMN. Dalam proses pengadaan barang pun ini nantinya akan dilaksanakan tanpa harus mengurangi proses yang ada. “Terkait verifikasi ini, kami berharap terjalin sinergi dan kerjsama yang baik,” ujar Pierre.
Pertemuan dihadiri dengan mengunjungi beberapa fasilitas produksi. Kapasitas produksi seluruh tabung Pindad sendiri hingga saat ini sebanyak 300 ribu tabung per bulan.

https://pindad.com/lanjutkan-sinergi-pindad-siap-produksi-tabung-lpg-pertamina


----------



## Indos

Marine Rouge said:


> Need at least 14 years to developed and reverse engineering Grad type 122 mm MLRS, at least they got it with minimum budget and least priority. 30 km range is very acceptable compared to other products in which only ranged between dozen kilos to twenty something.
> 
> 
> 
> ------------
> View attachment 573593
> 
> Setelah melewati serangkaian proses sertifikasi, PT Pindad (Persero) akhirnya telah berhasil mengantongi seritifikat tipe senjata udara militer Roket RHan - 122B Kategori Senjata Udara Artillery Ground to Ground Rocket dengan nomor: IMMA TC AW/ROKET 001-2019.
> 
> Sertifikat tipe diberikan oleh Kapuslaik Laksma TNI Teguh Sugiono dan diterima secara langsung oleh Direktur Teknik dan Pengembangan Ade Bagdja di Kantor Kementerian Pertahanan RI, Jakarta, Selasa (24/7/2019).
> 
> Kapuslaik TNI Teguh Sugiono dalam sambutannya mengatakan semoga proses sertifikasi yang telah dikerjakan dapat sesuai harapan dan dapat menjadi acuan dalam pengembangannya jika ada.
> 
> "Harapannya untuk apa yang sudah dikerjakan dapat sesuai harapan dari konsorsium yang ada," ujarnya.
> 
> Teguh mengharapkan program RHan 122 B ini harus terus berkembang. Sementara itu, dikatakan Ade Bagdja program ini harus dan akan tetap berkembang. "Pindad berkomitmen program ini masih perlu kami kembangkan, kita akan upayakan." Ujarnya. Menurut Ade Bagdja, adapun beberapa yang belum sempurna akan dilakukan peningkatan produk konsorsium.
> 
> RHan 122B ini merupakan salahsatu program yang berhasil diselesaikan PT Pindad bersama anggota konsorsium lainnya yaitu PT Dirgantara Indonesia, PT Dahana dan Lapan. Program yang telah dimulai sejak 2005 ini adalah wujud dari komitmen PT Pindad untuk melakukan penguasaan teknologi dan pengembangan industri pertahanan nasional.
> 
> Adapun Spesifikasi RHan122B, sebagai berikut;
> 
> Rocket Type : Ballistic, Ground to Ground
> 
> Launcher Type : Compatible with GRAD 122mm, Launching from MLRS RM-70 GRAD
> 
> Fin Type : Wrapped Around Folded Aerial Fin
> 
> Proppelant type : Composite Propellant
> 
> Caliber : 122mm
> 
> Propellant length : 2000mm
> 
> Propellant Star : 400mm
> 
> Propellant Hollow : 1,600 mm
> 
> Motor Tube Length : 2,903 mm
> 
> Rocket length : 2,810 mm
> 
> Propellant Weight : 24,6 kg
> 
> Motor Rocket Weight : 45.8 ± 0.20 kg
> 
> Rocket Weight : 60.8 ± 0.20 kg
> 
> Average Thrust : 1,437 kg
> 
> Burning Time : 3.3 sec
> 
> Total Impulse : 4,809 kgf.sec
> 
> Warhead : 15kg
> 
> Range : 30.5 km
> 
> Nozzle Type : Single
> 
> https://pindad.com/pindad-kantongi-sertifikat-tipe-senjata-udara-militer-rhan-122-b



Yup, 30 km is a very acceptable range for 122 m rocket. It is a great news. I hope TNI start stock piling the rocket.


----------



## striver44

Cromwell said:


> Do 18 boats include KCR-40 or just for KCR-60 ?


http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2018/02/tni-al-target-miliki-20-kcr-60m-hingga.html?m=1


More like 20 kcr60m


----------



## Ruhnama

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Ehem,
> 
> Kayaknya tadi dari AURI coba ngasih teka-teki silang kepadaku, di depan hidungku tadi pagi mereka ngasih angka 1687 dan siang ini mereka lewat di depan mataku sambil mencoba membunyikan sesuatu agar angka 1687 itu jadi perhatianku.
> 
> So let's begin with numbers :
> 
> I've said a view days ago that we need interceptors to watch our three sea lanes.
> 
> 87 / 3 = 29
> 
> It means every sealane (ALKI) will be protected by 29 unit of interceptors. There are three sealanes, thus 29 x 3 = 87 unit of interceptors.
> 
> Let's check to other perspective :
> 
> Our F16 fighters are usually assigned to intercept black flight.
> 
> F16 has combat radius 550 km.
> If they are equipped with CFT, the combat radius will arise 40% or to be 1,4 times.
> 
> 550 x 1,4 = 770
> 
> Thus the combat radius will be 770 km.
> 
> If they are equipped with AMRAAM C latest edition, this AMRAAM will have estimate range 150 km.
> 
> 770 + 150 = 920
> 
> Thus the combat radius will be 920 km.
> 
> 920 x 920 x 3,14 = 2.657.696 km2.
> 
> Our teritorry plus EEZ = 8.237.792 km2
> 
> 8.237.792 / 2.657.696 = 3,0995990512
> 
> Large squadron is 28 unit
> 
> 28 x 3,0995990512 = 86,78877 rounded to 87 unit.
> 
> Let's check to another perspective :
> 
> In Suharto's era we got 12 unit block 15 OCU.
> 
> 2 unit written-off due to accidents.
> 
> 12 - 2 = 10
> 
> Our block 52ID is 24 unit
> 
> 10 + 24 = 34
> 
> Together with these 24 unit, we also got 4 unit block 25 plus 2 unit block 15.
> 
> 34 + 4 + 2 = 40
> 
> 1 to be written-off due to total loss in fire.
> 
> 40 - 1 = 39
> 
> 1 unit of block 15 OCU was slipped away but can be repaired.
> 
> Thus our F16 still 39 unit.
> 
> We are planning to have more 48 unit of F16 / Vipers.
> 
> 39 + 48 = 87
> 
> After digging in three perspectives, we are led into one conclusion.
> 
> Conclusion : we will have 87 unit of F16s.
> 
> Jadi angka 1687 itu maksudnya 87 unit F16 yang bakal dimiliki oleh angkatan udara kita.


 

Wah tukang itung mantap ya....

Weapon of mass destruction

LPG 3 kg.........
(Maybe dark )


----------



## striver44

Indos said:


> Yup, 30 km is a very acceptable range for 122 m rocket. It is a great news. I hope TNI start stock piling the rocket.


Grad projectiles ranges from 20-40km (longest one is serbian made projectiles https://www.yugoimport.com/en/proizvodi/122-mm-rocket-g-2000

so i agree 30km is ok. What we need is to figure out how to diversify manufacturing process for those 122mm's maybe even outsource it to private companies.


----------



## Nike

kabaranahan yg baru abis visit pt Pindad















Itu Anoa udah serial produksi nomor berapa ya?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

Marine Rouge said:


> kabaranahan yg baru abis visit pt Pindad
> 
> View attachment 573594
> View attachment 573595
> View attachment 573596
> View attachment 573597
> 
> 
> Itu Anoa udah serial produksi nomor berapa ya?


No sign of medium tank ,pandur in serial production yet.


----------



## Gundala

Var Dracon said:


> Buangan dari jakgreat. Jakgreat sepi jadinya mampir dimari.
> 
> 
> CN 235 for flying test bed (that is, testing new configuration, system, and avionics)
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Warnanya keren, jadi inget warna/logo pesawat Garuda jaman dulu 



Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Small squadron 12 - 14 unit
> Standard squadron 16 - 18 unit
> Big squadron 24 unit
> Large squadron 28 - 32 unit
> 
> Aussy and Sweden use big squadrons
> Our army will use large squadron of 32 unit helicopters.
> 
> http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2018/07/indonesia-perlu-skuadron-besar-heli.html?m=1
> 
> Our air force usually have small squadron of 12-14 unit and standard squadron of 16 unit.
> 
> Large squadron to be implemented for disperse base squadron.
> 
> 8 on duty/patrol
> 8 on alert
> 8 in maintenance
> 4 as back-up.
> 
> 8 + 8 + 8 + 4 = 28


I havent heard we changed the number of fighters in 1 ska. 16 Fighters per Ska; the reason behind it as former KASAU before pak Hadi (Forgot his name)said is 4 in maintenance ; 4 for training ; 4 to be stationed outside the base (other base) ; 4 is on standby at home base.

Interesting "calculation" and generalization tho, I wish creating a defence force can be that simple 



Indos said:


> Yup, 30 km is a very acceptable range for 122 m rocket. It is a great news. I hope TNI start stock piling the rocket.


YES!! TNI specially Marinir need to "borong" this rocket asap. They can use local bank credit as well, more multiplier effect to our economy. BTW thumbs up for all the team (like sis Rouge said) for job well done dispite low budget allocation and length it took to complete it


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> then it's probably looks something like this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well .... if it was Korean subsytem i think that's okay , they just need to update it more so it can integrate well with current and future datalink like link16 . but that's probably also can be a good news , since sub launched harpoon fired from changbogo were tested with korean CMS in rimpac (i don't know if MSI-90U MK2 can support sub launched SSM too) maybe we can have a plan to procure LIG NEX1 C-Star SSM for our changbogo (ngarep though)
> 
> 
> 
> i see the video test for this rocket , they somehow looks like more slower and have less thrust than the previous imported 122mm rocket , but manage to extend it's firing range become 30km+ , do they used liquid propellant ?


If they were South Korean Navalshield CMS, i wouldn't have been so embarrased however it was something else and i won't bring the issue here.


----------



## umigami

How bad?


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> How bad?


lets just forget it


----------



## mandala

Leopard 2 MBT, Marder IFV, AH-64E Apache Guardian, Mi-35P Hind, Fennec, ASTROS MLRS, CAESAR 155mm SPH, Starstreak & Mistral Missile, Javelin ATGM and NLAW will take part in the Indonesian Army Kartika Yudha 2019 Exercise.

*Latancab TNI AD Kartika Yudha 2019 Kerahkan Alutsista Tercanggih*

Sucipto
Senin, 12 Agustus 2019 - 16:36 WIB






Alutsista terbaru TNI AD dikerahkan dalam latihan antar kecabangan (Latancab) TNI AD Kartika Yudha 2019. Foto/SINDOnews

SUMSEL - Berbagai alat utama sistem persenjataan (Alutsista) terbaru dan tercanggih milik TNI AD dikerahkan dalam latihan antar kecabangan (Latancab) TNI AD Kartika Yudha 2019, Brigade Infanteri (Brigif) Para Raider-17/1 Kostrad, yang digelar sejak 4 hingga 21 Agustus 2019 mendatang, di daerah latihan Pusat Latihan Tempur (Puslatpur) Kodiklatad, Martapura, Sumatera Selatan.

*Kepala Dinas Penerangan Angkatan Darat (Kadispenad) Brigjen TNI Candra Wijaya menjelaskan, alutsista TNI AD terbaru yang dikerahkan antara lain adalah Tank Leopard dan Tank Marder dari kecabangan Kavaleri, roket Astros dan Meriam 155 dari kecabangan Armed, rudal Mistral dan rudal Startreak dari kecabangan Arhanud, Helly Apache, MI-35 dan Fennec dari kecabangan Penerbad dan ATGM Javelin dan Nlaw dari kecabangan Infanteri serta berbagai jenis alutsista TNI AD lainnya.*

"Dalam latihan materi pertahanan hari ini, sejumlah alutsista telah dioperasionalkan, bermanuver dan melakukan tembakan dengan peluru tajam, seperti helly Fennec melaksanakan bantuan tembakan Penerbad, tembakan MBT Leopard untuk menghancurkan tank musuh, tembakan senjata Astros, ATGM Javelin dan tembakan kesenjataan lainnya," jelas Candra dalam keterangannya yang diterima SINDOnews Senin (12/8/2019).

https://nasional.sindonews.com/read...2019-kerahkan-alutsista-tercanggih-1565602549

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Where do you even get this 1687 from ? Are you reading what @ayamjago said in indo××××××× ?

Dear Cromwell,

May be you will not believe what I will say.

1687 i took it not from the rooster but I took the numbers as a riddle from the street.

Even last time when I make a wish for our navy quantity of ships, I took it from the street the riddle combination numbers of 17+51+X+94+73+13+94.

Saat saya melihat angka di jalan, pikiran saya menyeleksi apakah itu hanya angka biasa atau teka-teki angka dari yang berwenang. Biasanya yang berwenang bicara kepada saya melalui teka-teki angka. Salah siji saka sing berwenang itu sing pernah berkomunikasi lumanyar teka-teki angka adalah lembaga dengan lambang lingkaran bunder sing ana latar belakange warna abang lan putihe. Yang berwenang tahu saya itu siapa dan di mana saya berada. Jelas ya mas Cromwell ?

Oh ya, tadi siang saya lihat lagi teka-teki angka 9624. Berdasar lamanya kapal dibuat, maka :

I wish latest on 2044, our coast guard will have :

6 opv / cutter kn tanjung datu class 110 meter or bigger.
18 opv / cutter 80 meter kn pulau nipah class.
42 patrol ships / cutter 48 meter kn 48xx.
18 patrol ships / cutter 60 meter kn 60xx.
36 patrol ships 30 meter kn 30xx.


----------



## Lasa-X

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Small squadron 12 - 14 unit
> Standard squadron 16 - 18 unit
> Big squadron 24 unit
> Large squadron 28 - 32 unit
> 
> Aussy and Sweden use big squadrons
> Our army will use large squadron of 32 unit helicopters.
> 
> http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2018/07/indonesia-perlu-skuadron-besar-heli.html?m=1
> 
> Our air force usually have small squadron of 12-14 unit and standard squadron of 16 unit.
> 
> Large squadron to be implemented for disperse base squadron.
> 
> 8 on duty/patrol
> 8 on alert
> 8 in maintenance
> 4 as back-up.
> 
> 8 + 8 + 8 + 4 = 28


Ok now suddenly we have big and large squadron term too. Tell me again where and how do you get this?

I understand army fully helo squadron has 32 units. But never heard AF using that too.
Last time I checked, 'skadron minimal' for AF consist 8-12 unit of a/c. 
1 full squadron = 16 a/c. 

Uthak athik gathuk kah?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Where do you even get this 1687 from ? Are you reading what @ayamjago said in indo××××××× ?
> 
> Dear Cromwell,
> 
> May be you will not believe what I will say.
> 
> 1687 i took it not from the rooster but I took the numbers as a riddle from the street.
> 
> Even last time when I make a wish for our navy quantity of ships, I took it from the street the riddle combination numbers of 17+51+X+94+73+13+94.
> 
> Saat saya melihat angka di jalan, pikiran saya menyeleksi apakah itu hanya angka biasa atau teka-teki angka dari yang berwenang. Biasanya yang berwenang bicara kepada saya melalui teka-teki angka. Salah satu dari yang berwenang itu yang pernah berkomunikasi melalui teka-teki angka adalah lembaga dengan lambang lingkaran yang ada latar belakang warna merah dan putihnya. Yang berwenang tahu saya itu siapa dan di mana saya berada. Jelas ya mas Cromwell ?
> 
> Oh ya, tadi siang saya lihat lagi teka-teki angka 9624. Berdasar lamanya kapal dibuat, maka :
> 
> I wish latest on 2044, our coast guard will have :
> 
> 6 opv / cutter kn tanjung datu class 110 meter or bigger.
> 18 opv / cutter 80 meter kn pulau nipah class.
> 42 patrol ships / cutter 48 meter kn 48xx.
> 18 patrol ships / cutter 60 meter kn 60xx.
> 36 patrol ships 30 meter kn 30xx.


Comment like this is why people don't take you seriously, i'll just laugh it off with your imaginations on numbers. Like i said weeks ago knowing you're " Tukang Ngitung, Ph.D " i don't really care on how you get those numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Lasa-X said:


> Ok now suddenly we have big and large squadron term too. Tell me again where and how do you get this?
> 
> I understand army fully helo squadron has 32 units. But never heard AF using that too.
> Last time I checked, 'skadron minimal' for AF consist 8-12 unit of a/c.
> 1 full squadron = 16 a/c.
> 
> Uthak athik gathuk kah?


It depends on your point of view.


----------



## striver44

I've just realized that only 2 kcr 40 are equipped with sensors and radars already, the other 6 are now "kosongan" and the first kcr 60m (630) havent been fitted with associated elctronics too. Is this because of unsatisfactory performance by chinese made electronics installed?


----------



## Gundala

_Its last month news, but its nice to know our troops train with on hand experience using GPS jammer. It will be great training for the jammer operator and to the one playing as Red Force. I guess TNI-AU really mean business in Angkasa Yudha 2019 _

*LIMA TAHUN NGEDON DI GUDANG, AKHIRNYA JAMMER TNI AU DITURUNKAN DI GELARAN ANGKASA YUDHA 2019*




Madiun, 18 Juli 2019. TNI AU menggelar latihan bersama untuk menjaga keamanan wilayah udara. Latihan Angkasa Yudha 2019 mempraktikkan perang pernika menggunakan peralatan Jammer GPS yang sudah 5 tahun hanya tersimpan di gudang.

“Angkasa Yudha 2019 ini adalah latihan dilaksanakan setiap tahun. Sudah lima tahun salah satu alat Jammer GPS ngendon di gudang,” terang Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Udara (Kasau) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna dalam sambutan makan siang di Lanud Iswahjudi, Madiun, Rabu (18/07/2019), sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Detik (18/ 07/ 2019)_.

Menurut Yuyu, alat Jammer GPS yang ngendon (tersimpan) di gudang itu berjumlah tiga buah dan belum pernah dipakai latihan. Selama ini tiga Jammer itu hanya sebatas dibawa ke Istana Negara saat momen tertentu.

“Sampai saat ini kita mempunyai tiga Jammer, tiga itu sudah 5 tahun ngendon di gudang. Paling dibawa karena keluar ke istana waktu kegiatan,” terangnya.

Yuyu menyampaikan, latihan bersama perang pernika melibatkan dua ribu lebih personel dari 18 skuadron udara. Ada 67 pesawat tempur mengikuti latihan di tiga lokasi. Yakni lanud Iswahjudi Madiun, Lanud Abdurrahman Saleh Malang dan di AWR (Air Waipon Range) Lumajang.

“Saya meninjau hari kedua latihan dan masih ada besok. Pasukan yang terlibat sebanyak dua ribu lebih kemudian skuadron ada 18. Pesawatnya kurang lebih 67 pesawat yang dilibatkan,” imbuhnya.

Dari 67 pesawat yang digunakan dalam latihan, terdiri dari pesawat tempur, pesawat angkut, pesawat heli serta pesawat intai. Latihan itu bertujuan untuk menguji kemampuan pengamanan wilayah udara dengan memutus rantai sinyal musuh dengan Jammer GPS.

“Yang jelas semua kemampuan Angkatan Udara baik itu kemampuan personel, kemampuan alutsista dan peralatan pendukung kita turunkan. Pada hari ini kita betul-betul menguji kemampuannya. Sehingga kita akan mengetahui kemampuan dalam melaksanakan operasi. Saya berharap bisa terus kita tingkatkan,” lanjutnya.

Dalam kunjungan ke Lanud Iswahjudi, Kasau juga menyempatkan diri untuk menengok dapur darurat dan makan bersama personel di tenda komplek Lanud Iswahjudi. Latihan perang pernika tahun ini merupakan yang pertama dalam 33 tahun terakhir.

“Setelah 33 tahun baru kali ini ada latihan seperti ini,” ujar Kepala Penerangan dan Perpustakaan (Kapentak) Lanud Iswahyudi Madiun, Mayor Sus Hamdi Londong Allo.

https://lancerdefense.com/2019/08/0...-au-diturunkan-di-gelaran-angkasa-yudha-2019/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

striver44 said:


> I've just realized that only 2 kcr 40 are equipped with sensors and radars already, the other 6 are now "kosongan" and the first kcr 60m (630) havent been fitted with associated elctronics too. Is this because of unsatisfactory performance by chinese made electronics installed?


or maybe budget



Gundala said:


> _Its last month news, but its nice to know our troops train with on hand experience using GPS jammer. It will be great training for the jammer operator and to the one playing as Red Force. I guess TNI-AU really mean business in Angkasa Yudha 2019 _
> 
> *LIMA TAHUN NGEDON DI GUDANG, AKHIRNYA JAMMER TNI AU DITURUNKAN DI GELARAN ANGKASA YUDHA 2019*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madiun, 18 Juli 2019. TNI AU menggelar latihan bersama untuk menjaga keamanan wilayah udara. Latihan Angkasa Yudha 2019 mempraktikkan perang pernika menggunakan peralatan Jammer GPS yang sudah 5 tahun hanya tersimpan di gudang.
> 
> “Angkasa Yudha 2019 ini adalah latihan dilaksanakan setiap tahun. Sudah lima tahun salah satu alat Jammer GPS ngendon di gudang,” terang Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Udara (Kasau) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna dalam sambutan makan siang di Lanud Iswahjudi, Madiun, Rabu (18/07/2019), sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Detik (18/ 07/ 2019)_.
> 
> Menurut Yuyu, alat Jammer GPS yang ngendon (tersimpan) di gudang itu berjumlah tiga buah dan belum pernah dipakai latihan. Selama ini tiga Jammer itu hanya sebatas dibawa ke Istana Negara saat momen tertentu.
> 
> “Sampai saat ini kita mempunyai tiga Jammer, tiga itu sudah 5 tahun ngendon di gudang. Paling dibawa karena keluar ke istana waktu kegiatan,” terangnya.
> 
> Yuyu menyampaikan, latihan bersama perang pernika melibatkan dua ribu lebih personel dari 18 skuadron udara. Ada 67 pesawat tempur mengikuti latihan di tiga lokasi. Yakni lanud Iswahjudi Madiun, Lanud Abdurrahman Saleh Malang dan di AWR (Air Waipon Range) Lumajang.
> 
> “Saya meninjau hari kedua latihan dan masih ada besok. Pasukan yang terlibat sebanyak dua ribu lebih kemudian skuadron ada 18. Pesawatnya kurang lebih 67 pesawat yang dilibatkan,” imbuhnya.
> 
> Dari 67 pesawat yang digunakan dalam latihan, terdiri dari pesawat tempur, pesawat angkut, pesawat heli serta pesawat intai. Latihan itu bertujuan untuk menguji kemampuan pengamanan wilayah udara dengan memutus rantai sinyal musuh dengan Jammer GPS.
> 
> “Yang jelas semua kemampuan Angkatan Udara baik itu kemampuan personel, kemampuan alutsista dan peralatan pendukung kita turunkan. Pada hari ini kita betul-betul menguji kemampuannya. Sehingga kita akan mengetahui kemampuan dalam melaksanakan operasi. Saya berharap bisa terus kita tingkatkan,” lanjutnya.
> 
> Dalam kunjungan ke Lanud Iswahjudi, Kasau juga menyempatkan diri untuk menengok dapur darurat dan makan bersama personel di tenda komplek Lanud Iswahjudi. Latihan perang pernika tahun ini merupakan yang pertama dalam 33 tahun terakhir.
> 
> “Setelah 33 tahun baru kali ini ada latihan seperti ini,” ujar Kepala Penerangan dan Perpustakaan (Kapentak) Lanud Iswahyudi Madiun, Mayor Sus Hamdi Londong Allo.
> 
> https://lancerdefense.com/2019/08/0...-au-diturunkan-di-gelaran-angkasa-yudha-2019/



nice , i would love too see more electronic and network centric warfare scenario for future drills

by the way the jammer in pict was LMADIS , also the one who took down iranian drone in persian gulf by US recently , so a battle proven stuff over there

is that really a jammer that we had , or just a thumbnail/reference picture used for news post ?


----------



## Cromwell

Credit to @IndonesianArmyHelicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Credit to @IndonesianArmyHelicopter
> View attachment 573666



long time question answered , nice , would we see longbow equipped chopper too ?


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Credit to @IndonesianArmyHelicopter
> View attachment 573666




Well if pendekar got hit by this we will see flying turret


----------



## Bhayangkara

Cromwell said:


> Hehehe supposely Kongsberg but several months ago i read and saw the CMS. Well that's the rumour which i don't want to say several weeks ago





Cromwell said:


> If they were South Korean Navalshield CMS, i wouldn't have been so embarrased however it was something else and i won't bring the issue here.



Nothing to worry about. The Kongsberg's CMS has be includes in submarine deal with DSME also with other sub-systems, even the signing contract with Kongsberg has been carried out since 2012. So it cant be changed or even canceled.
https://mobile.navaltoday.com/2012/...g-pens-55-5-mln-usd-submarine-deal-with-dsme/

Just adding information, the MSI-90U mk.2 along with Subtics and ISUS-90 CMS are the only known for the already proven integration with Blackshark torpedo. Other than those three, I think it will gives more troublesome and need more times for its integration.



Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Saat saya melihat angka di jalan, pikiran saya menyeleksi apakah itu hanya angka biasa atau teka-teki angka dari yang berwenang. Biasanya yang berwenang bicara kepada saya melalui teka-teki angka. Salah siji saka sing berwenang itu sing pernah berkomunikasi lumanyar teka-teki angka adalah lembaga dengan lambang lingkaran bunder sing ana latar belakange warna abang lan putihe. Yang berwenang tahu saya itu siapa dan di mana saya berada. Jelas ya mas Cromwell ?



Klo boleh saya tau yg ente maksud "yang berwenang" itu dari lembaga/institusi apa mas???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

https://www.janes.com/article/87994/indonesia-signs-loi-with-pt-pindad-for-kaplan-medium-tanks

I think this is the latest news of kaplan mt
Btw we only buy 20?
Ah so few....

Btw are turkish s400 have impact in this project like this?

(Btw i see turkish forumeras i see likely they are didnt worry anything about caatsa etc and keep optmist about their missile tech development like som,umtas, siper hisa series etc.....)


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> https://www.janes.com/article/87994/indonesia-signs-loi-with-pt-pindad-for-kaplan-medium-tanks
> 
> I think this is the latest news of kaplan mt
> Btw we only buy 20?
> Ah so few....


"Now that the LOI is signed, the MoD will make a formal request for funds [for the Kaplan acquisition] in the next defence budget," said the source, adding that delivery of the tanks is expected to take place within three years of the contract being signed.

does that mean we would sign contract in 2020 ? and start delivering it to army within 2023 - 2024 range , that's rather took long .


Ruhnama said:


> Btw are turkish s400 have impact in this project like this?
> 
> (Btw i see turkish forumers i see likely they are didnt worry anything about caatsa etc and keep optmist about their missile tech development like som,umtas, siper hisa series etc.....)


The current regime "AKP Party" who's really pain in the *** for US government is losing political momentum on turkey right now , so the US still gave trust to turkey for their cooperation in reverse engineering and TOT program .


Bhayangkara said:


> Nothing to worry about. The Kongsberg's CMS has be includes in submarine deal with DSME also with other sub-systems, even the signing contract with Kongsberg has been carried out since 2012. So it cant be changed or even canceled.
> https://mobile.navaltoday.com/2012/...g-pens-55-5-mln-usd-submarine-deal-with-dsme/
> 
> Just adding information, the MSI-90U mk.2 along with Subtics and ISUS-90 CMS are the only known for the already proven integration with Blackshark torpedo. Other than those three, I think it will gives more troublesome and need more times for its integration.



if it was true , then im very glad to hear that .


----------



## barjo

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Where do you even get this 1687 from ? Are you reading what @ayamjago said in indo××××××× ?
> 
> Dear Cromwell,
> 
> May be you will not believe what I will say.
> 
> 1687 i took it not from the rooster but I took the numbers as a riddle from the street.
> 
> Even last time when I make a wish for our navy quantity of ships, I took it from the street the riddle combination numbers of 17+51+X+94+73+13+94.
> 
> Saat saya melihat angka di jalan, pikiran saya menyeleksi apakah itu hanya angka biasa atau teka-teki angka dari yang berwenang. Biasanya yang berwenang bicara kepada saya melalui teka-teki angka. Salah siji saka sing berwenang itu sing pernah berkomunikasi lumanyar teka-teki angka adalah lembaga dengan lambang lingkaran bunder sing ana latar belakange warna abang lan putihe. Yang berwenang tahu saya itu siapa dan di mana saya berada. Jelas ya mas Cromwell ?
> 
> Oh ya, tadi siang saya lihat lagi teka-teki angka 9624. Berdasar lamanya kapal dibuat, maka :
> 
> I wish latest on 2044, our coast guard will have :
> 
> 6 opv / cutter kn tanjung datu class 110 meter or bigger.
> 18 opv / cutter 80 meter kn pulau nipah class.
> 42 patrol ships / cutter 48 meter kn 48xx.
> 18 patrol ships / cutter 60 meter kn 60xx.
> 36 patrol ships 30 meter kn 30xx.


Can you not trolling your fellow countryman threat? Why dont you make your own threat and see what happent. We have enough to see this, try to walk around the forum or piknik sometime for your own health dude



Cromwell said:


> Well same with you i only found this out recently
> 
> 
> Yup, except for currently we still use the subsystems from C-Flex
> 
> 
> Well you are too late by years if you haven't figured out Army military platforms which use BMS. Search the articles in Indomiliter there you can answer your question.
> 
> 
> They have military cumpolsury service for their citizens, they have the genuine " militant " citizens and yes i think we can study their concept of NDP and implement them here
> 
> View attachment 573535
> View attachment 573536
> View attachment 573537
> 
> PT Sembada Karya Mandiri
> Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan


The ESM and LPI radar is already instaled on parchim betwen 2006-2009 their development phase is about 2004 if i'm not mistaken i have the old pdf somewhere the release on somewhere around 2011, first time it was design to equiped our 'small and medium' naval ship from lokal shipyard, its come in the time of krait class the KCR predecessor


----------



## Gundala

Raduga said:


> is that really a jammer that we had , or just a thumbnail/reference picture used for news post ?


Idk, but I think its just a reference picture. TNI AU has rantis GPS jammer, but looking at KASAU explanation that its been sitting in "Gudang" for a while ( I assume he is not talk about rantis perhaps something that is not that easy to move around/bigger). He said 5 years been sitting in gudang, so it came in 2014 and prolly using 2012/2013 tni budget. I try to find what kind of jammer he is talking about but no luck so far, perhaps others have more info about it.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Cromwell said:


> Credit to @IndonesianArmyHelicopter
> View attachment 573666


No konde install on Guardian


----------



## Cromwell

Bhayangkara said:


> Nothing to worry about. The Kongsberg's CMS has be includes in submarine deal with DSME also with other sub-systems, even the signing contract with Kongsberg has been carried out since 2012. So it cant be changed or even canceled.
> https://mobile.navaltoday.com/2012/...g-pens-55-5-mln-usd-submarine-deal-with-dsme/
> 
> Just adding information, the MSI-90U mk.2 along with Subtics and ISUS-90 CMS are the only known for the already proven integration with Blackshark torpedo. Other than those three, I think it will gives more troublesome and need more times for its integration.
> 
> 
> 
> Klo boleh saya tau yg ente maksud "yang berwenang" itu dari lembaga/institusi apa mas???


This is kind of comforting informations i need out of dark cloud of rumours



barjo said:


> Can you not trolling your fellow countryman threat? Why dont you make your own threat and see what happent. We have enough to see this, try to walk around the forum or piknik sometime for your own health dude
> 
> 
> The ESM and LPI radar is already instaled on parchim betwen 2006-2009 their development phase is about 2004 if i'm not mistaken i have the old pdf somewhere the release on somewhere around 2011, first time it was design to equiped our 'small and medium' naval ship from lokal shipyard, its come in the time of krait class the KCR predecessor


That's nice informations increasing local contents on our home made naval platforms



mejikuhibiu said:


> No konde install on Guardian


Oh well i'm still looking forward on any infos about that.


----------



## UMNOPutra

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Where do you even get this 1687 from ? Are you reading what @ayamjago said in indo××××××× ?
> 
> Dear Cromwell,
> 
> May be you will not believe what I will say.
> 
> 1687 i took it not from the rooster but I took the numbers as a riddle from the street.
> 
> Even last time when I make a wish for our navy quantity of ships, I took it from the street the riddle combination numbers of 17+51+X+94+73+13+94.
> 
> Saat saya melihat angka di jalan, pikiran saya menyeleksi apakah itu hanya angka biasa atau teka-teki angka dari yang berwenang. Biasanya yang berwenang bicara kepada saya melalui teka-teki angka. Salah siji saka sing berwenang itu sing pernah berkomunikasi lumanyar teka-teki angka adalah lembaga dengan lambang lingkaran bunder sing ana latar belakange warna abang lan putihe. Yang berwenang tahu saya itu siapa dan di mana saya berada. Jelas ya mas Cromwell ?
> 
> Oh ya, tadi siang saya lihat lagi teka-teki angka 9624. Berdasar lamanya kapal dibuat, maka :
> 
> I wish latest on 2044, our coast guard will have :
> 
> 6 opv / cutter kn tanjung datu class 110 meter or bigger.
> 18 opv / cutter 80 meter kn pulau nipah class.
> 42 patrol ships / cutter 48 meter kn 48xx.
> 18 patrol ships / cutter 60 meter kn 60xx.
> 36 patrol ships 30 meter kn 30xx.



Woow ...a wet wet dream continue and sustainable in this forum ...


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Cromwell said:


> Comment like this is why people don't take you seriously, i'll just laugh it off with your imaginations on numbers. Like i said weeks ago knowing you're " Tukang Ngitung, Ph.D " i don't really care on how you get those numbers.


Its up to you wether you will take it seriously or not.

However what if 87 unit of f16 became reality in 2024? What if 274 KRI became reality in the next 20 years? What if we have 13 real frigate became reality in the next 20 years? What if our coast guard bakamla has 120 ships in the next 25 years? In the next 25 years, you will be 49 years old. When my prediction go into closely numbers, your mouth will closely shut and stop laughing anymore and since I will passed away in the next 25 years, my spirit then will haunt on you.


barjo said:


> Can you not trolling your fellow countryman threat? Why dont you make your own threat and see what happent. We have enough to see this, try to walk around the forum or piknik sometime for your own health dude
> 
> 
> The ESM and LPI radar is already instaled on parchim betwen 2006-2009 their development phase is about 2004 if i'm not mistaken i have the old pdf somewhere the release on somewhere around 2011, first time it was design to equiped our 'small and medium' naval ship from lokal shipyard, its come in the time of krait class the KCR predecessor



Dear Barjo,

Am I trolling down? Nope, I just answer Cromwell question of 1687 with my experience in life, whether he or you or someone else believe my answer or not, it doesn't matter for me because your eyes are not mine, your thought is not my thought, your experiences in life is different than mine, we see in different perspective only and I will never stop calculating.

By the way,

Our Hellfire will be tested


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Berapa ya jadinya Apache yang akan kita beli dalam kelipatan 6 paket ? Apakah 24, 30, 36, 42, 48, 72 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Its up to you wether you will take it seriously or not.
> 
> However what if 87 unit of f16 became reality in 2024? What if 274 KRI became reality in the next 20 years? What if we have 13 real frigate became reality in the next 20 years? What if our coast guard bakamla has 120 ships in the next 25 years? In the next 25 years, you will be 49 years old. When my prediction go into closely numbers, your mouth will closely shut and stop laughing anymore and since I will passed away in the next 25 years, my spirit then will haunt on you.
> 
> 
> Dear Barjo,
> 
> Am I trolling down? Nope, I just answer Cromwell question of 1687 with my experience in life, whether he or you or someone else believe my answer or not, it doesn't matter for me because your eyes are not mine, your thought is not my thought, your experiences in life is different than mine, we see in different perspective only and I will never stop calculating.
> 
> By the way,
> 
> Our Hellfire will be tested
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Berapa ya jadinya Apache yang akan kita beli dalam kelipatan 6 paket ? Apakah 24, 30, 36, 42, 48, 72 ?


You are the single biggest joke in this forum, i never thought troller like you will show up in this forum. You should just stop with " what if, what if " we don't deal with " what if " and do you read your own sentence when you typed " my spirit then will haunt on you ", what is this seriously ? This is why we have foreign troller above making jokes in Indonesian thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Dude..no more cucok logy again..ok..
This forum about our def development and military..not forum ramal ramalan


----------



## UMNOPutra

Cromwell said:


> You are the single biggest joke in this forum, i never thought troller like you will show up in this forum. You should just stop with " what if, what if " we don't deal with " what if " and do you read your own sentence when you typed " my spirit then will haunt on you ", what is this seriously ? This is why we have foreign troller above making jokes in Indonesian thread.



But .. Honestly ...I do really love all that jokes ... That is also similar with your big big dream .. To establish "Masyarakat Adil Makmur Sejahtera berdasarkan Pancasila dan Undang-Undang Dasar 45" .. A life without dream and spirit is not a real life ...


----------



## Nike

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Its up to you wether you will take it seriously or not.
> 
> However what if 87 unit of f16 became reality in 2024? What if 274 KRI became reality in the next 20 years? What if we have 13 real frigate became reality in the next 20 years? What if our coast guard bakamla has 120 ships in the next 25 years? In the next 25 years, you will be 49 years old. When my prediction go into closely numbers, your mouth will closely shut and stop laughing anymore and since I will passed away in the next 25 years, my spirit then will haunt on you.
> 
> 
> Dear Barjo,
> 
> Am I trolling down? Nope, I just answer Cromwell question of 1687 with my experience in life, whether he or you or someone else believe my answer or not, it doesn't matter for me because your eyes are not mine, your thought is not my thought, your experiences in life is different than mine, we see in different perspective only and I will never stop calculating.
> 
> By the way,
> 
> Our Hellfire will be tested
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Berapa ya jadinya Apache yang akan kita beli dalam kelipatan 6 paket ? Apakah 24, 30, 36, 42, 48, 72 ?



Just shut the **** up and being a nice member, can you? Can you use English when talking Seriously dont you? You are being nuissance lately without being contribute positively in this forum Or i would made request to our mod here to lock up your account


----------



## Brainsucker

Gundala said:


> Idk, but I think its just a reference picture. TNI AU has rantis GPS jammer, but looking at KASAU explanation that its been sitting in "Gudang" for a while ( I assume he is not talk about rantis perhaps something that is not that easy to move around/bigger). He said 5 years been sitting in gudang, so it came in 2014 and prolly using 2012/2013 tni budget. I try to find what kind of jammer he is talking about but no luck so far, perhaps others have more info about it.



What GPS jammer?


----------



## GraveDigger388

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> Its up to you wether you will take it seriously or not.
> 
> However what if 87 unit of f16 became reality in 2024? What if 274 KRI became reality in the next 20 years? What if we have 13 real frigate became reality in the next 20 years? What if our coast guard bakamla has 120 ships in the next 25 years? In the next 25 years, you will be 49 years old. When my prediction go into closely numbers, your mouth will closely shut and stop laughing anymore and since I will passed away in the next 25 years, my spirit then will haunt on you.
> 
> 
> Dear Barjo,
> 
> Am I trolling down? Nope, I just answer Cromwell question of 1687 with my experience in life, whether he or you or someone else believe my answer or not, it doesn't matter for me because your eyes are not mine, your thought is not my thought, your experiences in life is different than mine, we see in different perspective only and I will never stop calculating.
> 
> By the way,
> 
> Our Hellfire will be tested
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Berapa ya jadinya Apache yang akan kita beli dalam kelipatan 6 paket ? Apakah 24, 30, 36, 42, 48, 72 ?


What if?

Let's not get ahead of ourselves, how about that?

What if?

We'll cross that bridge once we're there. Less "what if" and focus more on the realistics.


----------



## Gundala

Brainsucker said:


> What GPS jammer?


Check out my previous post #23197


----------



## Ruhnama

mejikuhibiu said:


> Dude..no more cucok logy again..ok..
> This forum about our def development and military..not forum ramal ramalan




Forum meramal militer. Biar ga stress liat aja wuahhhh kerennn mau gimana lagi
Utk meningkatkan semangat sebentar lagi hari kemerdekaan


Pakistan Independence day 
(Tomorrow)

Ah well lets back to topic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Woof Woof

Point 2. Last sentence in Bahasa Indonesia : Peramalan (forecasting) menduduki porsi penting dalam perencanaan.

Point 2. Last sentence in English :
Forecasting take an importance portion on planning.

From the book tittled "Pertahanan Negara dan Postur TNI Ideal" (National State Defence and Ideal Postur for TNI) page 21 
by author : Connie Rahakundini Bakrie


----------



## initial_d

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> View attachment 573710
> 
> Point 2. Last sentence in Bahasa Indonesia : Peramalan (forecasting) menduduki porsi penting dalam perencanaan.
> 
> Point 2. Last sentence in English :
> Forecasting take an importance portion on planning.
> 
> From the book tittled "Pertahanan Negara dan Postur TNI Ideal" (National State Defence and Ideal Postur for TNI) page 21
> by author : Connie Rahakundini Bakrie


can you just stop masturbating your mind in pkdef, go do it in jkgr and not in this forum, i think other member here already fed up of your day dreaming, so please troll other forum please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> long time question answered , nice , would we see longbow equipped chopper too ?


We have them in storage, I saw them myself.

The only reason you don't see it installed often is because firing Hellfire K's (laser guided) during training is a lot cheaper then using Hellfire L's (radar guided)

Puspenerbad keeps the longbow radars in storage in order to make sure they don't deteriorate. They only ever take them out when the situation calls for it like multi-national training, etc. Keeping them installed on the airframes 24/7 just adds a lot of $$$ to the operational cost that they don't want to deal with and honestly is better spent on training.

PS: Don't ask me why we don't have the inert, training Hellfires. I've asked this question so many times at my job and nobody could give me a clear answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

recent news about enzo
https://news.detik.com/berita/d-4663773/dipertahankan-tni-indeks-moderasi-bernegara-enzo-allie-84?





wonder what kind of test method for that "Indeks Moderasi Bernegara" Calculation .

i do agree though , maybe he still young and dumb that time and only follow other's people flow of narrow perspective

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Mr. Woof Woof said:


> View attachment 573710
> 
> Point 2. Last sentence in Bahasa Indonesia : Peramalan (forecasting) menduduki porsi penting dalam perencanaan.
> 
> Point 2. Last sentence in English :
> Forecasting take an importance portion on planning.
> 
> From the book tittled "Pertahanan Negara dan Postur TNI Ideal" (National State Defence and Ideal Postur for TNI) page 21
> by author : Connie Rahakundini Bakrie


Its about forecasting and planning in scientific matter (economic,math,even defense knowledge,etc)... and responsiblity.. not like cucoklogi,or other supranatural..etc
Can you see the diference on it..
Tepok jidat gw



Chestnut said:


> We have them in storage, I saw them myself.
> 
> The only reason you don't see it installed often is because firing Hellfire K's (laser guided) during training is a lot cheaper then using Hellfire L's (radar guided)
> 
> Puspenerbad keeps the longbow radars in storage in order to make sure they don't deteriorate. They only ever take them out when the situation calls for it like multi-national training, etc. Keeping them installed on the airframes 24/7 just adds a lot of $$$ to the operational cost that they don't want to deal with and honestly is better spent on training.
> 
> PS: Don't ask me why we don't have the inert, training Hellfires. I've asked this question so many times at my job and nobody could give me a clear answer.


When latgab started??.. this year or next.. we can see when navy and airfoce use some pernika in drill..
Maybe in latgab it will be much more again..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

PT Karya Tugas Anda










Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Cromwell said:


> PT Karya Tugas Anda
> View attachment 573790
> View attachment 573791
> View attachment 573792
> 
> Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan


Theres any news about turangga?? Some news says that will be used by brimob..


----------



## Cromwell

mejikuhibiu said:


> Theres any news about turangga?? Some news says that will be used by brimob..


Last i've read early batch of 13 units have been delivered per November 2018. 23 others to follow, idk if there's more updates on Turangga 4x4 APC


----------



## GraveDigger388

Cromwell said:


> PT Karya Tugas Anda
> View attachment 573790
> View attachment 573791
> View attachment 573792
> 
> Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan


Turangga, how far can the V-hull resist mines?


----------



## Ruhnama

Cromwell said:


> PT Karya Tugas Anda
> View attachment 573790
> View attachment 573791
> View attachment 573792
> 
> Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan



Nice see portable hospital
It is very good to use it in disaster area or maybe use in posko mudik
Hehehe

Amd i think mobike hospital very usefull also adavancment for better medical treatment to personel in field

(Moso iya pake tenda peleton gtu tok, ora enak panas )


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> PT Karya Tugas Anda
> View attachment 573790
> View attachment 573791
> View attachment 573792
> 
> Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan


Turangga have V-hull? Very nice indeed 
And being abit of petrol head my self I certainly love that Ford V8 6.7L Diesel Engine. This is one tough engine and enough to power this almost 9 ton (combat) baby. Tho I am more concern of its performance in mud. Idk its suspension system but by looking at the picture and considering its weight distribution I bet that it has too much weight at the front side (engine+12.7) and less at the back (unless its fully load with troops). But I like it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161291320545071104
Looking at this shit, it is very cool, tiring and deadly for sure and bayonet charge still prevailed in modern warfare as being happened during Afghan conflict when British Army overrun Taliban position using bayonet charge and severely shocked and maimed the would be attacker. Are TNI still maintain bayonet charge training on their sylabus and materiel training?


----------



## Ruhnama

Marine Rouge said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161291320545071104
> Looking at this shit, it is very cool, tiring and deadly for sure and bayonet charge still prevailed in modern warfare as being happened during Afghan conflict when British Army overrun Taliban position using bayonet charge and severely shocked and maimed the would be attacker. Are TNI still maintain bayonet charge training on their sylabus and materiel training?



I've watched net tv about kowal training or somewhat i forget what kesatuan

They are trained in bayonet fighting with classical nice m1 garand and sks


----------



## mandala

Credit to Lembaga Keris.






https://m.facebook.com/lembagakeris/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cromwell

GraveDigger388 said:


> Turangga, how far can the V-hull resist mines?


V hull helps deflects blast away. There was PDF article, scientific journal from Turkey which stated propelled only a third compared with flat hull APC given same amount of explosion. I'll post it here later


----------



## GraveDigger388

Cromwell said:


> V hull helps deflects blast away. There was PDF article, scientific journal from Turkey which stated propelled only a third compared with flat hull APC given same amount of explosion. I'll post it here later


I understand, what I meant was, any value of maximum blast strength the Turangga's V-Hull can deflect?


----------



## mandala

Nice video Leopard 2RI MBTs of the Indonesian Army Kostard 1st Cavalry Battalion in Martapura South Sumatera.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

GraveDigger388 said:


> I understand, what I meant was, any value of maximum blast strength the Turangga's V-Hull can deflect?


not more than 10kg of TNT i guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

GraveDigger388 said:


> I understand, what I meant was, any value of maximum blast strength the Turangga's V-Hull can deflect?


That i don't know but when i get the info i'll post them here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Envoy pleads UNSC membership for Turkey and Indonesia*
_Wednesday, 14 August 2019_

Turkish Ambassador to Indonesia Mahmud Erol Kılıç has asked Muslim countries to seek similar rights, as enjoyed by the five permanent members (P5) of the UN Security Council.

Referring to Turkey and Indonesia's close cooperation in defending the rights of Palestinian, he questioned the convergence of powers in just five members of the UNSC, with no say to the entire Muslim world.

Talking to Anadolu Agency, Kılıç said that Muslim counties should ask for equal rights at the UN, because of the large Muslim population in the world.

"Indonesia has the fifth largest population in the world and is the largest Muslim country," he said.

The envoy said Turkey and Indonesia share similar values, while defending the rights of Palestinian people at international forums.

"Both Turkey and Indonesia stand strongly behind Palestinian rights. The two put their hands together,” he said.

The ambassador recalled the speech of President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, in New York some time ago, stressing that world is bigger than five countries.

The envoy said Erdoğan meant, to argue for the inclusion of Turkey and Indonesia, in the global power structure.

Kılıç said Palestinian groups have been aggressively seeking support to the recognition of their rights at international level.

"They have lobbies everywhere even in the Middle East," he said.

Turkey and Indonesia have put out a strong support, to their cause across the world, said the ambassador.

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/envoy-pleads-unsc-membership-for-turkey-and-indonesia-145748

.


----------



## Nike

katarabhumi said:


> *Envoy pleads UNSC membership for Turkey and Indonesia*
> _Wednesday, 14 August 2019_
> 
> Turkish Ambassador to Indonesia Mahmud Erol Kılıç has asked Muslim countries to seek similar rights, as enjoyed by the five permanent members (P5) of the UN Security Council.
> 
> Referring to Turkey and Indonesia's close cooperation in defending the rights of Palestinian, he questioned the convergence of powers in just five members of the UNSC, with no say to the entire Muslim world.
> 
> Talking to Anadolu Agency, Kılıç said that Muslim counties should ask for equal rights at the UN, because of the large Muslim population in the world.
> 
> "Indonesia has the fifth largest population in the world and is the largest Muslim country," he said.
> 
> The envoy said Turkey and Indonesia share similar values, while defending the rights of Palestinian people at international forums.
> 
> "Both Turkey and Indonesia stand strongly behind Palestinian rights. The two put their hands together,” he said.
> 
> The ambassador recalled the speech of President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, in New York some time ago, stressing that world is bigger than five countries.
> 
> The envoy said Erdoğan meant, to argue for the inclusion of Turkey and Indonesia, in the global power structure.
> 
> Kılıç said Palestinian groups have been aggressively seeking support to the recognition of their rights at international level.
> 
> "They have lobbies everywhere even in the Middle East," he said.
> 
> Turkey and Indonesia have put out a strong support, to their cause across the world, said the ambassador.
> 
> http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/envoy-pleads-unsc-membership-for-turkey-and-indonesia-145748
> 
> .



Well, to becoming member of the Big Five need more than big population, armed forces might and economy, hence Japan and Germany should be part of this exclusive group since long time a go, so with India (a nuclear power). There is no way outsider can join this group unless the world order being arranged once more (by the baptism of War on scale of WW II)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

PT Elmas Viana Djaja
Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raduga

Marine Rouge said:


> Well, to becoming member of the Big Five need more than big population, armed forces might and economy, hence Japan and Germany should be part of this exclusive group since long time a go, so with India (a nuclear power). There is no way outsider can join this group unless the world order being arranged once more (by the baptism of War on scale of WW II)


germany armed forces isn't really that great right now compared to turkey and italy , italy naval power were among the best in european hemisphere but sadly underrated , while for the airforce and ground forces is probably on par with german and britain


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> germany armed forces isn't really that great right now compared to turkey and italy , italy naval power were among the best in european hemisphere but sadly underrated , while for the airforce and ground forces is probably on par with german and britain



West Germany in the past before the collapse of Soviet Union got the largest army formation in continental Europe beside Soviet Union. Dont look at their measly condition today when there is no actual threat to justify such expenditure. To become an equal of big five, tradition as part of old power is a must i think and none is eligible


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 573898
> View attachment 573899
> View attachment 573900
> View attachment 573901
> 
> PT Elmas Viana Djaja
> Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan


That Ganendra and Titah Hitam looks like a Batman boat!! 



Marine Rouge said:


> Well, to becoming member of the Big Five need more than big population, armed forces might and economy, hence Japan and Germany should be part of this exclusive group since long time a go, so with India (a nuclear power). There is no way outsider can join this group unless the world order being arranged once more (by the baptism of War on scale of WW II)


I was about to say the same thing sis. Indonesia has major political influence, but for now it doesnt mean much if we dont have enough economy power. With economy power we can create military power, and with military power and economy power we would have large options in diplomacy. I think what turkey said is just to test the water and see if she can raise the leverage and have more chips in their diplomacy in regards to political turmoil she has with US and Nato allies (F35 vs S400)


----------



## Ruhnama

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 573898
> View attachment 573899
> View attachment 573900
> View attachment 573901
> 
> PT Elmas Viana Djaja
> Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan



So futuristic for a submersible type vehicle. Are this design have stealth feature?


Turkey kinda funny but "greget"
In 1974-1978 Turkey get embargo because inavading cyprus

But, turkey favorite weapon is came from USA!
They didnt like "some Indonesian forumer/netizen" who always said buy russia weapon free from embargo, free to use as we want, free from human right etc

They still want US weapon, and start manufacturing them. They have stinger license, general electric engine license, they small arm manufacturer also exporting many pistol and rifle to US civilian etc.

(While they buy s400 they still want patriot-seriuously what- some analysis speculated that turk need SAM because many pilot purged in 2016)

Turkey manufactured some part of patriot, as i read from othee source like quora or any media many mention that if Turkey get ToT patriot, turkey can sell with cheap price, it is about money.....

Ah about s400 vs f35 there is thread about that in this forum, and many vote for s400


Maybe their army is battle hardned than TNI, from korea to cyprus, kurdistan mountain to syria until now......


Italian navy likely strong in meditaranen
They have 3 carrier many frigate and opv
Also they buy F35
They frigate equipped with PAAMS system 

Also spanish have strong navy in region likely (in 16th century they are strongest in THE WORLD hehehe)
They have carrier and alvaro de bazan class aegis ship


----------



## Cromwell

Ruhnama said:


> So futuristic for a submersible type vehicle. Are this design have stealth feature?
> 
> 
> Turkey kinda funny but "greget"
> In 1974-1978 Turkey get embargo because inavading cyprus
> 
> But, turkey favorite weapon is came from USA!
> They didnt like "some Indonesian forumer/netizen" who always said buy russia weapon free from embargo, free to use as we want, free from human right etc
> 
> They still want US weapon, and start manufacturing them. They have stinger license, general electric engine license, they small arm manufacturer also exporting many pistol and rifle to US civilian etc.
> 
> (While they buy s400 they still want patriot-seriuously what- some analysis speculated that turk need SAM because many pilot purged in 2016)
> 
> Turkey manufactured some part of patriot, as i read from othee source like quora or any media many mention that if Turkey get ToT patriot, turkey can sell with cheap price, it is about money.....
> 
> Ah about s400 vs f35 there is thread about that in this forum, and many vote for s400
> 
> 
> Maybe their army is battle hardned than TNI, from korea to cyprus, kurdistan mountain to syria until now......
> 
> 
> Italian navy likely strong in meditaranen
> They have 3 carrier many frigate and opv
> Also they buy F35
> They frigate equipped with PAAMS system
> 
> Also spanish have strong navy in region likely (in 16th century they are strongest in THE WORLD hehehe)
> They have carrier and alvaro de bazan class aegis ship



https://www.mbda-systems.com/2018/0...e-indigeneous-air-and-missile-defense-system/

If Turkey sticks with SAMP/T platform from MBDA as their long range air defence system perhaps they're saved from this whole CAATSA issue. The problem is they get to push over S-400 deal while Trump is still in office.


----------



## Whizzack

Cromwell said:


> https://www.mbda-systems.com/2018/0...e-indigeneous-air-and-missile-defense-system/
> 
> If Turkey sticks with SAMP/T platform from MBDA as their long range air defence system perhaps they're saved from this whole CAATSA issue. The problem is they get to push over S-400 deal while Trump is still in office.



A slight correction, Turkey has NOT been sanctioned under CAATSA... at least not yet... It's true that Turkey has been kicked out of the F-35 program because of the S400 purchase, however this is not due to CAATSA sanction. But because the US doesn't want to risk exposing the F-35 to the S400 system. Turkey will definitely try to integrate the S400 to it's AD system, and that means 'registering' all its fighters to the S400 system (to prevent misidentification and/or friendly fire). The US is worried this will enable the S400 to identify and track the F-35, or even worse, leak this data back to Russia. So even without CAATSA, Turkey (or any other country that buys the S400) will not be allowed to get the F-35.

As with regards to the CAATSA sanction, there are rumours that the US is now reluctant to implement it to Turkey as they don't want to upset Turkey even more, and risk Turkey getting closer to Russia & China bloc. So that's why so far there has been no talks of adding CAATSA sanctions to Turkey... yet.


----------



## mandala

Swipe for more pics.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

yon arhanud 2 kostrad ready to join LATGAB 2019









Yonif RAIDER 323 brigif PR 17 during latgab 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 572804
> View attachment 572805
> View attachment 572806
> View attachment 572807
> View attachment 572808
> View attachment 572809
> View attachment 572810
> View attachment 572811
> View attachment 572812
> View attachment 572813
> View attachment 572814
> View attachment 572815
> View attachment 572816
> View attachment 572817
> 
> Higher resolution and more complete version
> Credit to Suara Angkasa
> 
> JDAM contract for Indonesia
> View attachment 572818
> 
> Credit to Fb page Lembaga Keris


I'm Sorry for bringing up an old post.
Just want to ask what kind of jdam we got?
(For mk82, 83, 84, or all ??)
Could jdam operate in no GPS environment?
Are you sure we got apg 68v9?
Because if remember correctly few years ago there was a news that we only got apg 66 software update (I hope this is wrong)


----------



## Gundala

Idk if you guys have seen this video, but its awesome!! Seeing Hercules is usually just another "meh transport plane" to me, but seeing all six hercules in formation and droping para troopers while listening to bendera song by cokelat is just awesome. Turn on your speaker and enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Gundala said:


> Idk if you guys have seen this video, but its awesome!! Seeing Hercules is usually just another "meh transport plane" to me, but seeing all six hercules in formation and droping para troopers while listening to bendera song by cokelat is just awesome. Turn on your speaker and enjoy




Wish we can acquire more of them in suffice number so we can do more jumping ops on much larger scale , Hercules is already a legend on its own.


----------



## Nike

The picture of TNI boarding school kitchen, quite modern and have a lot of support equipment. Supported by nutrition specialist doctor


----------



## Nike

Defence


Home
Defence
Platforms
Weapons
C4iSR & Missions Systems
CBRNE & EOD Defence
Jane's Defence Weekly
Jane's International Defence Review
Jane's Navy International

Security
Military Capabilities
CBRN Assessment
Terrorism & Insurgency
Jane's Intelligence Review

Industry
Capability Profiles
Thought Leadership
Americas / DoD
Asia Pacific
Europe
Middle East/Africa

Video
Products
Threat Intelligence
Defence Markets, Forecasts & Budgets
Military Platforms, Systems & Weapons
Sustainment & Procurement
Consulting
Magazines
Yearbooks
OSINT Training
Advertise
Intelligence Unit

Events
DSEI 2019
CANSEC 2019
IDEX 2019
INDODEFENCE 2018
Africa Aerospace & Defence 2018
Eurosatory 2018
CANSEC 2018
SOFEX 2018
OSINT Training
DSEI 2017
Paris Air Show 2017
INDODEFENCE 2016




CONTENT PREVIEW
C4iSR: Air
*Indonesia receives two more upgraded Su-30s*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Defence Weekly
14 August 2019
Follow

RSS


The Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU) has taken delivery of two more Su-30 aircraft that underwent upgrades in Belarus.

In response to queries from _Jane's_ , the service's office of information and public affairs replied that the aircraft, bearing serial numbers TS-3001 and TS-3002 respectively, were delivered to the TNI-AU's Sultan Hasanuddin airbase in South Sulawesi via an Antonov An-124-100M cargo transporter on 28 July.

https://www.janes.com/article/90436/indonesia-receives-two-more-upgraded-su-30s


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> I'm Sorry for bringing up an old post.
> Just want to ask what kind of jdam we got?
> (For mk82, 83, 84, or all ??)
> Could jdam operate in no GPS environment?
> Are you sure we got apg 68v9?
> Because if remember correctly few years ago there was a news that we only got apg 66 software update (I hope this is wrong)


I'm sorry to answer your question. That contract from Boeing from infos i get is for the kit which we already in possesion of Mk.82 and various NATO bombs we have as for JDAM usage why don't you just read the definition and its guidance system instead of asking whether it can be operated without GPS supportive systems also are you sure we got only APG 66 software updates on A/B MLU ? Why don't you just look at closer look for the screenshoot. That magazine is now mostly provided for internal TNI-AU it's not something " made up " for " fan fare " it's reporting the recent updates for mostly internal use.















PT.Adityatama Perkasa Putra
Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Police forces in Papua Apparently got priority on personal equipment, this seeming all brand new to me @mengkom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

^ siapa yg ditangkap?


----------



## Var Dracon

D5 AR

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Anyone heard the news about chinese warship passing philippinese sibutu strait without permission ? That's rather really close to our territorial water , is there any lanal or lanud in kalimantan / sulawesi northern area that would respond if something unwanted happened ?


----------



## barjo

Raduga said:


> Anyone heard the news about chinese warship passing philippinese sibutu strait without permission ? That's rather really close to our territorial water , is there any lanal or lanud in kalimantan / sulawesi northern area that would respond if something unwanted happened ?


I heard nothing from eastern armada


----------



## Cromwell

PT Bureau Veritas Indonesia workshop on ship maintenance and repair August 14th - 15th 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

not related with defense and so on, but we got many talented people waiting for the right situation to show their mettle. Just wish if the civilian sector cant utilized such person maybe the armed forces can do that (but i dont have a big hope for such situation to happen...) , for this guy his expertize on electric grid and system can do wonder for our frontier base at outer islands. Small wind turbin can generate enough electricity to supply a small base for a company sized troops. Not to mention electric vehicle will be the future of C UGV choices like what US ARMY and DARPA being developed right now to support their platoon size unit as maul or combat support unit. 


https://www.law-justice.co/amp/70305/ironi-mobil-listrik-saya-menyesal-maafkan-saya/

https://www.boombastis.com/kehidupan-ricky-elson/121813


----------



## Gundala

It looks like TU-160 from top view? but its on the grass? not on "aspal"? Strange view isn't. I got it today when I was browsing google map. Hmm...feel free to check it out on Google Map


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> not related with defense and so on, but we got many talented people waiting for the right situation to show their mettle. Just wish if the civilian sector cant utilized such person maybe the armed forces can do that (but i dont have a big hope for such situation to happen...) , for this guy his expertize on electric grid and system can do wonder for our frontier base at outer islands. Small wind turbin can generate enough electricity to supply a small base for a company sized troops. Not to mention electric vehicle will be the future of C UGV choices like what US ARMY and DARPA being developed right now to support their platoon size unit as maul or combat support unit.
> 
> 
> https://www.law-justice.co/amp/70305/ironi-mobil-listrik-saya-menyesal-maafkan-saya/
> 
> https://www.boombastis.com/kehidupan-ricky-elson/121813


You will surprise if you know sis we have nuclear engginer work as pedicab driver graduate from eastern blog


----------



## Raduga

Gundala said:


> It looks like TU-160 from top view? but its on the grass? not on "aspal"? Strange view isn't. I got it today when I was browsing google map. Hmm...feel free to check it out on Google Map


Monument and that was tu-16 badger from operation trikora era


----------



## Nike

Gundala said:


> It looks like TU-160 from top view? but its on the grass? not on "aspal"? Strange view isn't. I got it today when I was browsing google map. Hmm...feel free to check it out on Google Map



Thats TU 16 KS TNI au, since decades had been in those position 











barjo said:


> You will surprise if you know sis we have nuclear engginer work as pedicab driver graduate from eastern blog



Better for this country to assess such people and if they still got their expertize better to recruit them directly as honorer worker for research agency such as BATAN or LIPI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Raduga said:


> Monument and that was tu-16 badger from operation trikora era





Marine Rouge said:


> Thats TU 16 KS TNI au, since decades had been in those position



ahh ok, no wonder is on the dirt


----------



## Nike

Commando scout

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> not related with defense and so on, but we got many talented people waiting for the right situation to show their mettle. Just wish if the civilian sector cant utilized such person maybe the armed forces can do that (but i dont have a big hope for such situation to happen...) , for this guy his expertize on electric grid and system can do wonder for our frontier base at outer islands. Small wind turbin can generate enough electricity to supply a small base for a company sized troops. Not to mention electric vehicle will be the future of C UGV choices like what US ARMY and DARPA being developed right now to support their platoon size unit as maul or combat support unit.
> 
> 
> https://www.law-justice.co/amp/70305/ironi-mobil-listrik-saya-menyesal-maafkan-saya/
> 
> https://www.boombastis.com/kehidupan-ricky-elson/121813


Ironic isnt it? As for now those genius we have better stay overseas and sharpen their skills. There are simply not enough field to play here.



Marine Rouge said:


> Commando scout


local made?


----------



## Nike

Gundala said:


> Ironic isnt it? As for now those genius we have better stay overseas and sharpen their skills. There are simply not enough field to play here.
> 
> 
> local made?




US made, repowering by local contractor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*100 mobile brigade personnel dispatched to Papua: NTT police chief*
15th Aug 2019 16:16





100 personnel from the Mobile Brigade unit of the East Nusa Tenggara Police were dispatched to Papua Province on Thursday (Aug 15, 2019) (Antara Photo/ Kornelis Kaha)

Kupang, E Nusa Tenggara (ANTARA) - The East Nusa Tenggara provincial police on Thursday dispatched 100 members of its mobile brigade (Brimob) unit to Papua Province to assist in the law enforcement efforts against armed rebels.

The Brimob personnel will remain stationed in several subdistricts of this easternmost province until December 15, 2019, East Nusa Tenggara (NTT) Police Chief Inspector General Raja Erizman told journalists here.

The government has been doing its best to improve the quality of infrastructure in Papua to improve the local people's lives, but armed rebels are trying to challengethe government's existence and authority, he said.

Furthermore, the armed rebels have firmly refused to join the Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia, he said, adding that the National Police has entrusted the East Nusa Tenggara Police's Mobile Brigade unit with this honorable mission to Papua.

The trust bestowed is a matter of pride, he said. Therefore, all on-duty personnel must work to preserve the honor of the police corps during their law enforcement mission in Papua, he said.

“The Brimob personnel also need to be aware of the fact that the armed Papuan rebels may have improved their warfare knowledge and skills thanks to easy access to the Internet,” he remarked.

“With the knowledge and skills learned from the Internet, they may have become more skillful and militant. To fight and crush them, security personnel with special capabilities are needed," he said.

Armed Papuan separatists have repeatedly launched deadly attacks and killings over the past years.

Related news: Soldier securing Trans-Papua road project dies of shot wound: mily

On Monday (Aug 12, 2019), First Brigadier Hedar was kidnapped and shot dead by an armed group in Usir Village, near Mudidok Village in Puncak District.

The incident reportedly occurred around 11 a.m. local time on Monday. First Brigadier Hedar and his colleague, Chief Brigadier Alfonso Wakum, were passing through the village on a motorcycle when a local resident called out their names and they stopped to meet him.

A few minutes later, a group of armed separatists appeared suddenly from a bush and intercepted them.

Conscious of the danger, Wakum managed to hide, but the armed rebels caught Hedar and killed him not far from the place where he was intercepted.

Wakum later reported the incident to the Ilaga police post. Hedar's body was found around 5.30 p.m. local time near the site of the abduction.

Related news: Armed Papuan rebels persistent challenge to Indonesia's security

In the first half of 2019, there have been at least 10 shooting incidents involving armed separatists, which have claimed the lives of five soldiers, one policeman, and a civilian, according to Papua Police Chief Inspector General Rudolf A. Rodja.

The shootings that took place in the jurisdiction of the Puncak Jaya and Jayawijaya Police Precincts during the January-June period also resulted in six soldiers and two policemen suffering gunshot wounds, Rodja had stated on July 3, 2019.

On December 2, 2018, a group of armed Papuan rebels had brutally killed 31 workers from PT Istaka Karya, who were engaged in the building of the Trans Papua project in Kali Yigi and Kali Aurak in Yigi Sub-District, Nduga District.

At the time, the armed rebels had also killed a soldier identified as Handoko and injured two other security personnel named Sugeng and Wahyu.

Taking note of this grim reality, Rodja stated that the security disturbances caused by the rebels remain a persistent challenge to Indonesia's security apparatus in the province.

Related news: Body of slain Indonesian policeman moved to Timika hospital

Related news: Ensuring RI's Independence Day celebrations run peacefully in Papua

Related news: Year Ender - Development in Papua remains priority despite security challenges by Fardah

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/13...ersonnel-dispatched-to-papua-ntt-police-chief


----------



## Var Dracon

Komodo armament again

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Credit to Fb page World Defense Zone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

Cromwell said:


> Credit to Fb page World Defense Zone
> View attachment 574229



I think NLAW such unique ATGM system 
This atgm class in between unguided rpg amd "true" atgm

Nlaw work with PLOS guidence, but there is no wire,IR seeker, or laser beam. It work by predicted tge movement of target, bfore launching operator tracked the target and the missilw itself calculated the target movement that predicted before

And then missile fired, missile follow as predicted before

The disadvantage, if the target change direction so the missile fail

(But i think this missile didnt use laser,radio or IR so it is hard to jammed, or blocked smoke laser warning or chaff mayve)

Cmiiw

And i also very like this system 
It is only usd 30.000 affordable (just take money from "Pengadaan Mobil Dinas )

This is saab-thales made maybe if we buy more we can get "ote ote"

NLAW FOR STANDARD ATGM !!!!

Wkkwkkwk


----------



## mandala

Penerbad AH-64E Apache Guardian with Hellfire Missiles.






http://koranpelita.com/2019/08/15/h...64e-dalam-latancab-tni-ad-kartika-yudha-2019/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

Ruhnama said:


> I think NLAW such unique ATGM system
> This atgm class in between unguided rpg amd "true" atgm
> 
> Nlaw work with PLOS guidence, but there is no wire,IR seeker, or laser beam. It work by predicted tge movement of target, bfore launching operator tracked the target and the missilw itself calculated the target movement that predicted before
> 
> And then missile fired, missile follow as predicted before
> 
> The disadvantage, if the target change direction so the missile fail
> 
> (But i think this missile didnt use laser,radio or IR so it is hard to jammed, or blocked smoke laser warning or chaff mayve)
> 
> Cmiiw
> 
> And i also very like this system
> It is only usd 30.000 affordable (just take money from "Pengadaan Mobil Dinas )
> 
> This is saab-thales made maybe if we buy more we can get "ote ote"
> 
> NLAW FOR STANDARD ATGM !!!!
> 
> Wkkwkkwk


So what do they use for the pre-launch tracking?


----------



## Nike

US army equipment being loaded in Banyuwangi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

Ruhnama said:


> I think NLAW such unique ATGM system
> This atgm class in between unguided rpg amd "true" atgm
> 
> Nlaw work with PLOS guidence, but there is no wire,IR seeker, or laser beam. It work by predicted tge movement of target, bfore launching operator tracked the target and the missilw itself calculated the target movement that predicted before
> 
> And then missile fired, missile follow as predicted before
> 
> The disadvantage, if the target change direction so the missile fail
> 
> (But i think this missile didnt use laser,radio or IR so it is hard to jammed, or blocked smoke laser warning or chaff mayve)
> 
> Cmiiw
> 
> And i also very like this system
> It is only usd 30.000 affordable (just take money from "Pengadaan Mobil Dinas )
> 
> This is saab-thales made maybe if we buy more we can get "ote ote"
> 
> NLAW FOR STANDARD ATGM !!!!
> 
> Wkkwkkwk


The most important factor is, its effective against ERA block, since future tank and MBT in region will much using ERA as add on armor protection


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Raduga

barjo said:


> The most important factor is, its effective againts ERA block, since future tank and MBT in region will much using ERA as add on armor protection


its effective agains't ERA , because ERA rarely covered tops/roof area of MBT turret (Since NLAW simply shot shaped charge/hollow charge downward into the turret roof) , but i think an active protection system like Arena APS still could handle this kind of threat , and future MBT would utilize more Active Protection System like said , Israeli Trophy , German Rheinmetall AMAP APS , Russian Arena , Turkey Pulat etc etc



Marine Rouge said:


> US army equipment being loaded in Banyuwangi
> 
> View attachment 574273
> View attachment 574274
> View attachment 574275
> View attachment 574276
> View attachment 574277
> View attachment 574278



Any chance we would considered Blackhawk again like the past rumour ? or TNI already satisfied with current H225M ?


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Credit to Fb page World Defense Zone
> View attachment 574229



Dont know why 305 tengkorak doesnt use their new field combat uniform

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

_Just as self reminder for us regarding future local made Fighters. Unless our economy as large as China and US then making our own fighters would not be visible in a long run. Multi national co-operation is needed, just like KFX/IFX but with larger share portion and more countries involve to meet its economic scale production cost. This is what has been missing when we decided to join KFX/IFX program. With only 200+ KFX/IFX planned to produce it will jack the price sky high thus risking the Fighters not be able to compete globaly. Now I am not against it, as it is already in motion but precautious step is needed for us to prevent this kind of thing happening to our future IFX._

*An Indian facility that makes Su-30MKI jets may shut down, toppling 400 local suppliers*

NEW DELHI — An Indian facility that manufactures Sukhoi Su-30MKI fighters may close in March 2020, leading to a domino effect that could see 400 local suppliers shut their shops over a lack of component orders, according to company officials and industry analysts.

A senior executive of India’s state-owned Hindustan Aeronautics Limited said the company, which owns the facility, will complete the production of the remaining eight Su-30MKI fighters on order by March. Then the production facility at Nasik, central India, could shut down if no new orders are placed, the executive warned.

An executive with the industry lobby group Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce & Industry, said 400 local suppliers that build about 6,000 components worth $12.5 million for each Su-30MKI fighter may also shut down if no new orders are placed with HAL.

HAL produces about 12 Su-30MKI multirole fighters each year. The company is expected to complete the delivery of 272 Su-30MKI fighters by March 2020.

Each Su-30MKI is built by HAL for $70.3 million under license by Russia’s United Aircraft Corporation.

Another HAL executive said a formal request has been sent to the Indian Air Force and the Ministry for Defence that they place an additional order for 72 locally made Su-30MKI fighters for about $5 billion, but the government has not yet made a decision.

A senior Air Force official said the service could only order 18 fighters as a response to the number of Su-30MKI jets lost in accidents over the last two decades.

The Air Force is not eager to place large orders of these fighters because of the cost of locally made Su-30MKI jets.

*“Each HAL-built Su-30MKI fighter costs around $70.3 million, where as a Russia-supplied fighter costs around $42.15 million,” the senior Air Force official said.*

A senior MoD official said that Russia last month tried to pressure the Indian government to order an additional 72 Su-30MKI fighters with HAL, but the Indian Air Force is reluctant to place new orders in such a large number.

“The HAL built Su-30MKI fighter is not fully indigenized, only 51 percent is homemade, where the remaining 49 percent of supplies still comes from Russia,” said Bhim Sigh, a retired wing commander with the Indian Air Force.

Singh noted that most of the raw materials are sourced from Russia, including titanium blocks, forgings, aluminium and steel plates, as well as low-tech items such as nuts, bolts and screws.

HAL continues to depend on Russia as the original equipment manufacturer for components, raw material, servicing and overhaul of the fighters.

https://www.defensenews.com/industr...s-may-shut-down-toppling-400-local-suppliers/


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> Dont know why 305 tengkorak doesnt use their new field combat uniform
> 
> View attachment 574287
> View attachment 574288


Well the new field uniform isn't well spread to whole units though it should be given priority to have them adopted as standard for the service


----------



## Var Dracon

Apache armament and reloading 

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Gundala said:


> _Just as self reminder for us regarding future local made Fighters. Unless our economy as large as China and US then making our own fighters would not be visible in a long run. Multi national co-operation is needed, just like KFX/IFX but with larger share portion and more countries involve to meet its economic scale production cost. This is what has been missing when we decided to join KFX/IFX program. With only 200+ KFX/IFX planned to produce it will jack the price sky high thus risking the Fighters not be able to compete globaly. Now I am not against it, as it is already in motion but precautious step is needed for us to prevent this kind of thing happening to our future IFX._
> 
> *An Indian facility that makes Su-30MKI jets may shut down, toppling 400 local suppliers*
> 
> NEW DELHI — An Indian facility that manufactures Sukhoi Su-30MKI fighters may close in March 2020, leading to a domino effect that could see 400 local suppliers shut their shops over a lack of component orders, according to company officials and industry analysts.
> 
> A senior executive of India’s state-owned Hindustan Aeronautics Limited said the company, which owns the facility, will complete the production of the remaining eight Su-30MKI fighters on order by March. Then the production facility at Nasik, central India, could shut down if no new orders are placed, the executive warned.
> 
> An executive with the industry lobby group Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce & Industry, said 400 local suppliers that build about 6,000 components worth $12.5 million for each Su-30MKI fighter may also shut down if no new orders are placed with HAL.
> 
> HAL produces about 12 Su-30MKI multirole fighters each year. The company is expected to complete the delivery of 272 Su-30MKI fighters by March 2020.
> 
> Each Su-30MKI is built by HAL for $70.3 million under license by Russia’s United Aircraft Corporation.
> 
> Another HAL executive said a formal request has been sent to the Indian Air Force and the Ministry for Defence that they place an additional order for 72 locally made Su-30MKI fighters for about $5 billion, but the government has not yet made a decision.
> 
> A senior Air Force official said the service could only order 18 fighters as a response to the number of Su-30MKI jets lost in accidents over the last two decades.
> 
> The Air Force is not eager to place large orders of these fighters because of the cost of locally made Su-30MKI jets.
> 
> *“Each HAL-built Su-30MKI fighter costs around $70.3 million, where as a Russia-supplied fighter costs around $42.15 million,” the senior Air Force official said.*
> 
> A senior MoD official said that Russia last month tried to pressure the Indian government to order an additional 72 Su-30MKI fighters with HAL, but the Indian Air Force is reluctant to place new orders in such a large number.
> 
> “The HAL built Su-30MKI fighter is not fully indigenized, only 51 percent is homemade, where the remaining 49 percent of supplies still comes from Russia,” said Bhim Sigh, a retired wing commander with the Indian Air Force.
> 
> Singh noted that most of the raw materials are sourced from Russia, including titanium blocks, forgings, aluminium and steel plates, as well as low-tech items such as nuts, bolts and screws.
> 
> HAL continues to depend on Russia as the original equipment manufacturer for components, raw material, servicing and overhaul of the fighters.
> 
> https://www.defensenews.com/industr...s-may-shut-down-toppling-400-local-suppliers/



Not necessary must as large as US and China, just look at Sweden they can made Gripen and before that they got several type of fighter. Taiwan got Ching kuo, Israel got Kfir, in the past we got country like Yugoslavia, Rumania, and Italia got their own designed fighter. Its all about tenacity and willingness

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

Gundala said:


> _Just as self reminder for us regarding future local made Fighters. Unless our economy as large as China and US then making our own fighters would not be visible in a long run. Multi national co-operation is needed, just like KFX/IFX but with larger share portion and more countries involve to meet its economic scale production cost. This is what has been missing when we decided to join KFX/IFX program. With only 200+ KFX/IFX planned to produce it will jack the price sky high thus risking the Fighters not be able to compete globaly. Now I am not against it, as it is already in motion but precautious step is needed for us to prevent this kind of thing happening to our future IFX._
> 
> *An Indian facility that makes Su-30MKI jets may shut down, toppling 400 local suppliers*
> 
> NEW DELHI — An Indian facility that manufactures Sukhoi Su-30MKI fighters may close in March 2020, leading to a domino effect that could see 400 local suppliers shut their shops over a lack of component orders, according to company officials and industry analysts.
> 
> A senior executive of India’s state-owned Hindustan Aeronautics Limited said the company, which owns the facility, will complete the production of the remaining eight Su-30MKI fighters on order by March. Then the production facility at Nasik, central India, could shut down if no new orders are placed, the executive warned.
> 
> An executive with the industry lobby group Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce & Industry, said 400 local suppliers that build about 6,000 components worth $12.5 million for each Su-30MKI fighter may also shut down if no new orders are placed with HAL.
> 
> HAL produces about 12 Su-30MKI multirole fighters each year. The company is expected to complete the delivery of 272 Su-30MKI fighters by March 2020.
> 
> Each Su-30MKI is built by HAL for $70.3 million under license by Russia’s United Aircraft Corporation.
> 
> Another HAL executive said a formal request has been sent to the Indian Air Force and the Ministry for Defence that they place an additional order for 72 locally made Su-30MKI fighters for about $5 billion, but the government has not yet made a decision.
> 
> A senior Air Force official said the service could only order 18 fighters as a response to the number of Su-30MKI jets lost in accidents over the last two decades.
> 
> The Air Force is not eager to place large orders of these fighters because of the cost of locally made Su-30MKI jets.
> 
> *“Each HAL-built Su-30MKI fighter costs around $70.3 million, where as a Russia-supplied fighter costs around $42.15 million,” the senior Air Force official said.*
> 
> A senior MoD official said that Russia last month tried to pressure the Indian government to order an additional 72 Su-30MKI fighters with HAL, but the Indian Air Force is reluctant to place new orders in such a large number.
> 
> “The HAL built Su-30MKI fighter is not fully indigenized, only 51 percent is homemade, where the remaining 49 percent of supplies still comes from Russia,” said Bhim Sigh, a retired wing commander with the Indian Air Force.
> 
> Singh noted that most of the raw materials are sourced from Russia, including titanium blocks, forgings, aluminium and steel plates, as well as low-tech items such as nuts, bolts and screws.
> 
> HAL continues to depend on Russia as the original equipment manufacturer for components, raw material, servicing and overhaul of the fighters.
> 
> https://www.defensenews.com/industr...s-may-shut-down-toppling-400-local-suppliers/



In Malays, we called it "Layu sebelum berkembang".... I hope that your IFX project will run smoothly ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soman45

Var Dracon said:


> Apache armament and reloading
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram








I just notice it that the rocket already use APKWS.....it's nice to see APKWS in our Apache's arsenal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

https://www.tnial.mil.id/tabid/79/a...7SXRqZbPA0fkYCxYvwj4le_3aNQwUnCsisVMtmt3xuowc






LIMA KRI PENGAWAL SAMUDERA PURNA TUGAS

Dinamika perubahan lingkungan strategis yang semakin kompleks dan berubah begitu cepat, telah menuntut TNI dan TNI Angkatan Laut untuk menyusun suatu program pembangunan kekuatan yang Tangguh dalam system pertahanan negara. Pembangunan kekuatan pertahanan negara ini tidak hanya melalui penambahan alutsista saja, namun juga melaksanakan peremajaan dan penghapusan bagi alutsista yang telah memasuki tahapan akhir dari masa daur hidupnya (Life Cycle).

Hal tersebut disampaikan Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut Laksamana TNI Siwi Sukma Adji, S.E., M.M.,dalam amanat tertulisnya yang dibacakan oleh Panglima Komando Armada II (Pangkoarmada II) Laksda TNI Mintoro Yulianto, S.Sos, M.Si., selaku Irup Penurunan Ular-ular Perang KRI Koarmada II, bertempat di Dermaga Madura Markas Komando Armada II. Jum’at (16/08/2019).

Lima kapal perang di jajaran Koarmada II yang telah memasuki tahap akhir dari masa tugasnya antara lain KRI Slamet Riyadi- 352, KRI Ki Hajar Dewantara- 364, KRI Teluk Penyu -513, KRI Nusa Utara -584 dan KRI Sambu- 902.

CREDIT : Lembaga keris & tni.mil

@Cromwell

any info regarding this ? what about their successor / replacement ?


----------



## Whizzack

Raduga said:


> https://www.tnial.mil.id/tabid/79/a...7SXRqZbPA0fkYCxYvwj4le_3aNQwUnCsisVMtmt3xuowc
> 
> View attachment 574368
> 
> 
> LIMA KRI PENGAWAL SAMUDERA PURNA TUGAS
> 
> Lima kapal perang di jajaran Koarmada II yang telah memasuki tahap akhir dari masa tugasnya antara lain KRI Slamet Riyadi- 352, KRI Ki Hajar Dewantara- 364, KRI Teluk Penyu -513, KRI Nusa Utara -584 dan KRI Sambu- 902.
> 
> 
> @Cromwell
> 
> any info regarding this ? what about their successor / replacement ?



Any chance the Van Speijk class Frigates be transferred to Bakamla instead...? Or is the Ship's condition already too poor...? If still possible it would be a good addition for Bakamla I think, ideal to patrol the SCS / North Natuna sea area.. a big ship with helipad and hangar, military grade radar (albeit an old one), and a sturdy hull good for bumping contest between CG ships in the area  . Just need to paint it white, add some water cannons, and remove the missile launchers (if any).. Maybe also replace the 76mm with something smaller (though I prefer to keep it as is)..


----------



## Raduga

Whizzack said:


> Any chance the Van Speijk class Frigates be transferred to Bakamla instead...? Or is the Ship's condition already too poor...? If still possible it would be a good addition for Bakamla I think, ideal to patrol the SCS / North Natuna sea area.. a big ship with helipad and hangar, military grade radar (albeit an old one), and a sturdy hull good for bumping contest between CG ships in the area  . Just need to paint it white, add some water cannons, and remove the missile launchers (if any).. Maybe also replace the 76mm with something smaller (though I prefer to keep it as is)..



nah i belive the 76mm can be used for bakamla , that's good option , but not the ship , kesian udah waktu nya istirahat


----------



## Whizzack

Raduga said:


> nah i belive the 76mm can be used for bakamla , that's good option , but not the ship , kesian udah waktu nya istirahat



Well.. no longer fit for navy service is true, but perhaps still OK for less demanding CG patrol duties.. That of course depends on the condition of the ship now.. If the hull and/or engine is already too worn out and the maintenance / operating cost becomes too high then better scrap it... But if the ship's condition and operating cost are still reasonable, then transferring it to Bakamla might be a good option, afterall Bakamla still lacks big patrol ships anyway... and in a bumping contest, it would probably be better to bump using an old ship rather than a new sparkling ship ... 

As for the 76mm, it's likely the navy would have plans for it... So even if KRI SRI is given to Bakamla, almost zero chance they will give the 76mm with it..


----------



## mandala

Significant budget increase in 2020 for the Indonesian Defense Ministry Rp 127 Trillion from the previous Rp 108 Trillion in 2019.

Dalam kesempatan itu, Sri Mulyani membeberkan 10 kementerian/lembaga yang memperoleh alokasi anggaran paling besar. 

Berikut adalah datanya:

1. Kementerian Pertahanan: Rp 127,4 triliun

2. Kementerian Pekerjaan Umum dan Perumahan Rakyat: Rp 120,2 triliun

3. Kepolisian Republik Indonesia: Rp 90,3 triliun

4. Kementerian Perdagangan: Rp 65,1 triliun

5. Kementerian Sosial: Rp 62,8 triliun

6. Kementerian Kesehatan: Rp 57,4 triliun

7. Kementerian Perhubungan: Rp 42,7 triliun

8. Kementerian Riset Teknologi dan Pendidikan Tinggi: Rp 42,2 triliun

9. Kementerian Keuangan: Rp 37,2 triliun

10. Kementerian Pendidikan dan Kebudayaan: Rp 35,7 triliun

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...an-dengan-anggaran-terbesar-kemenhan-rp-127-t

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raduga

mandala said:


> Significant budget increase in 2020 for the Indonesian Defense Ministry Rp 127 Trillion from the previous Rp 108 Trillion in 2019.
> 
> Berikut adalah datanya:
> 
> 1. Kementerian Pertahanan: Rp 127,4 triliun
> 
> 2. Kementerian Pekerjaan Umum dan Perumahan Rakyat: Rp 120,2 triliun
> 
> 3. Kepolisian Republik Indonesia: Rp 90,3 triliun
> 
> 4. Kementerian Perdagangan: Rp 65,1 triliun
> 
> 5. Kementerian Sosial: Rp 62,8 triliun
> 
> 6. Kementerian Kesehatan: Rp 57,4 triliun
> 
> 7. Kementerian Perhubungan: Rp 42,7 triliun
> 
> 8. Kementerian Riset Teknologi dan Pendidikan Tinggi: Rp 42,2 triliun
> 
> 9. Kementerian Keuangan: Rp 37,2 triliun
> 
> 10. Kementerian Pendidikan dan Kebudayaan: Rp 35,7 triliun
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...an-dengan-anggaran-terbesar-kemenhan-rp-127-t



around $8.9 billion in USD currency , not trying to be tukang ngitung , but according to information that i got from google , a complete package of Iver cost around $340 million , lets said we decide to upgrade it and ramped up the price into $450million , maybe we still can get like 4-5 of them with Soft loan (if there was a lender) and not just 2 unit , like planned before .


----------



## mandala

Raduga said:


> still around 8
> 
> 
> around $8.9 billion in USD currency , not trying to be tukang ngitung , but according to information that i got from google , a complete package of Iver cost around $340 million , lets said we decide to upgrade it and ramped up the price into $450million , maybe we still can get like 4-5 of them with Soft loan (if there was a lender) and not just 2 unit , like planned before .


Well with today Rupiah at Rp 14.300 (Rp 14.245) against the dollar, its quite an increase from USD 7.6 Billion in 2019 to USD 8.9 Billion in 2020.

https://m.cnnindonesia.com/ekonomi/...020-penguatan-rupiah-hari-ini-didorong-global



Soman45 said:


> View attachment 574367
> 
> 
> I just notice it that the rocket already use APKWS.....it's nice to see APKWS in our Apache's arsenal


Nice.


----------



## Whizzack

mandala said:


> Significant budget increase in 2020 for the Indonesian Defense Ministry Rp 127 Trillion from the previous Rp 108 Trillion in 2019.
> 
> Berikut adalah datanya:
> 
> 1. Kementerian Pertahanan: Rp 127,4 triliun
> 
> 2. Kementerian Pekerjaan Umum dan Perumahan Rakyat: Rp 120,2 triliun
> 
> 3. Kepolisian Republik Indonesia: Rp 90,3 triliun
> 
> 4. Kementerian Perdagangan: Rp 65,1 triliun
> 
> 5. Kementerian Sosial: Rp 62,8 triliun
> 
> 6. Kementerian Kesehatan: Rp 57,4 triliun
> 
> 7. Kementerian Perhubungan: Rp 42,7 triliun
> 
> 8. Kementerian Riset Teknologi dan Pendidikan Tinggi: Rp 42,2 triliun
> 
> 9. Kementerian Keuangan: Rp 37,2 triliun
> 
> 10. Kementerian Pendidikan dan Kebudayaan: Rp 35,7 triliun
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...an-dengan-anggaran-terbesar-kemenhan-rp-127-t



Huh..? No Kemenag..? That's a surprise.. usually they are always included in the top 10 biggest ministry budget...


----------



## umigami

Soman45 said:


> View attachment 574367
> 
> 
> I just notice it that the rocket already use APKWS.....it's nice to see APKWS in our Apache's arsenal






Are you sure? 
Looks like an ordinary hydra rocket for me.
No guidance unit with grey color


----------



## Logam42

Sweet! Looks like this year's budget is a good one for the military


----------



## Soman45

umigami said:


> Are you sure?
> Looks like an ordinary hydra rocket for me.
> No guidance unit with grey color



woops sorry i forgot about the guidance unit but the tip of the rocket it seems like APKWS for me well maybe i'm wrong


----------



## striver44

Whizzack said:


> Any chance the Van Speijk class Frigates be transferred to Bakamla instead...? Or is the Ship's condition already too poor...? If still possible it would be a good addition for Bakamla I think, ideal to patrol the SCS / North Natuna sea area.. a big ship with helipad and hangar, military grade radar (albeit an old one), and a sturdy hull good for bumping contest between CG ships in the area  . Just need to paint it white, add some water cannons, and remove the missile launchers (if any).. Maybe also replace the 76mm with something smaller (though I prefer to keep it as is)..


The 76mm could be retrofitted to our lpd instead. Our lpd lools more like a civillian ferry without guns.


----------



## Ruhnama

GraveDigger388 said:


> So what do they use for the pre-launch tracking?



Simple, operator just track the target movement ahead for juast 3 second and launch it. In tni vid, likely they simply lauch it not track target because the target static not move cmiiw



barjo said:


> The most important factor is, its effective against ERA block, since future tank and MBT in region will much using ERA as add on armor protection



NLAW can hit top attack. Are active armor can defeat NLAW guidance? What if NLAW attack with swarming strategies???
Swarming target with RPG7


Btw oh sad see Ki Hajar dewantara decimussioned. That is legend ship for me and also the first KRI i Know from elementary school
I study in Hang Tuah so this ship picture very Iconic and hanges in my school corridor

The look of this ship very classic......


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> https://www.tnial.mil.id/tabid/79/a...7SXRqZbPA0fkYCxYvwj4le_3aNQwUnCsisVMtmt3xuowc
> 
> View attachment 574368
> 
> 
> LIMA KRI PENGAWAL SAMUDERA PURNA TUGAS
> 
> Dinamika perubahan lingkungan strategis yang semakin kompleks dan berubah begitu cepat, telah menuntut TNI dan TNI Angkatan Laut untuk menyusun suatu program pembangunan kekuatan yang Tangguh dalam system pertahanan negara. Pembangunan kekuatan pertahanan negara ini tidak hanya melalui penambahan alutsista saja, namun juga melaksanakan peremajaan dan penghapusan bagi alutsista yang telah memasuki tahapan akhir dari masa daur hidupnya (Life Cycle).
> 
> Hal tersebut disampaikan Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut Laksamana TNI Siwi Sukma Adji, S.E., M.M.,dalam amanat tertulisnya yang dibacakan oleh Panglima Komando Armada II (Pangkoarmada II) Laksda TNI Mintoro Yulianto, S.Sos, M.Si., selaku Irup Penurunan Ular-ular Perang KRI Koarmada II, bertempat di Dermaga Madura Markas Komando Armada II. Jum’at (16/08/2019).
> 
> Lima kapal perang di jajaran Koarmada II yang telah memasuki tahap akhir dari masa tugasnya antara lain KRI Slamet Riyadi- 352, KRI Ki Hajar Dewantara- 364, KRI Teluk Penyu -513, KRI Nusa Utara -584 dan KRI Sambu- 902.
> 
> CREDIT : Lembaga keris & tni.mil
> 
> @Cromwell
> 
> any info regarding this ? what about their successor / replacement ?


Any future prospect about Damen continuing the project is under review since the company itself under investigation by Openbaar Ministrie ( public prosecutor ) due to allegations of corruptions in Indonesia & Africa also the share of work which covered only 5% total cost ( not only Indonesia but f.e even Mexico POLA which 2 modules namely the bridge and engine won't be part of ToT ) as for Odense; idk if we look for the same specs with Sovaernet ( Royal Danes Navy ) or the variant of Iver Huitfeldt and what variant we want also regarding future scope of works with local industries.


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Any future prospect about Damen continuing the project is under review since the company itself under investigation by Openbaar Ministrie ( public prosecutor ) due to allegations of corruptions in Indonesia & Africa also the share of work which covered only 5% total cost ( not only Indonesia but f.e even Mexico POLA which 2 modules namely the bridge and engine won't be part of ToT ) as for Odense; idk if we look for the same specs with Sovaernet ( Royal Danes Navy ) or the variant of Iver Huitfeldt and what variant we want also regarding future scope of works with local industries.


that's really sad to hear , the MEF goal would getting more overdue if this kind of problems does not get any solution from our administration .


----------



## Nike

19 aircraft, comprised of F16 and T50 GE. unlike last year flight, there is no flanker this year


----------



## Nike

Marinir TNI AL joint excercise with US Marines Corps in Asembagus training range

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barjo

Ruhnama said:


> Simple, operator just track the target movement ahead for juast 3 second and launch it. In tni vid, likely they simply lauch it not track target because the target static not move cmiiw
> 
> 
> 
> NLAW can hit top attack. Are active armor can defeat NLAW guidance? What if NLAW attack with swarming strategies???
> Swarming target with RPG7
> 
> 
> Btw oh sad see Ki Hajar dewantara decimussioned. That is legend ship for me and also the first KRI i Know from elementary school
> I study in Hang Tuah so this ship picture very Iconic and hanges in my school corridor
> 
> The look of this ship very classic......


Active protection? Yeahhh.. may be sometime yes some time they are fails to.. no one guarantee designly perfect will operately perfect to.. sometime luck is also a factor... as I know humidity also a factor for electronic sensor for active protection

For training ship, may be a bit long for us to have the new Ki Hajar Dewantara, the training software or (combat) mode can be done on ground simulator or on sigma, and sailing trainer can be done on Bima Suci or other ship, its more cheap than building a dedicated trainer combat ship, as we know navy building land shooting range with 76mm otmel ex Ahmad yanni class



Cromwell said:


> Any future prospect about Damen continuing the project is under review since the company itself under investigation by Openbaar Ministrie ( public prosecutor ) due to allegations of corruptions in Indonesia & Africa also the share of work which covered only 5% total cost ( not only Indonesia but f.e even Mexico POLA which 2 modules namely the bridge and engine won't be part of ToT ) as for Odense; idk if we look for the same specs with Sovaernet ( Royal Danes Navy ) or the variant of Iver Huitfeldt and what variant we want also regarding future scope of works with local industries.


Guest what.. i'm smilling now bro... hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe



Raduga said:


> that's really sad to hear , the MEF goal would getting more overdue if this kind of problems does not get any solution from our administration .


Buat sendiri lebih baik bro



Marine Rouge said:


> 19 aircraft, comprised of F16 and T50 GE. unlike last year flight, there is no flanker this year


Care for black flight?


----------



## Cromwell

barjo said:


> Active protection? Yeahhh.. may be sometime yes some time they are fails to.. no one guarantee designly perfect will operately perfect to.. sometime luck is also a factor... as I know humidity also a factor for electronic sensor for active protection
> 
> For training ship, may be a bit long for us to have the new Ki Hajar Dewantara, the training software or (combat) mode can be done on ground simulator or on sigma, and sailing trainer can be done on Bima Suci or other ship, its more cheap than building a dedicated trainer combat ship, as we know navy building land shooting range with 76mm otmel ex Ahmad yanni class
> 
> 
> Guest what.. i'm smilling now bro... hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe
> 
> 
> Buat sendiri lebih baik bro
> 
> 
> Care for black flight?


Someone told me strange rumor about the naval project, more of scope of work in upcoming project actually. He isn't actually working in naval shipyard but in aircraft MRO company, i think i'll wait everything clear black on white in media


----------



## barjo

Cromwell said:


> Someone told me strange rumor about the naval project, more of scope of work in upcoming project actually. He isn't actually working in naval shipyard but in aircraft MRO company, i think i'll wait everything clear black on white in media


Yes maybe same rumor we have heard both bro... just wait, is the best surprise for all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Credit to Boeing Space & Defense




Credit to Saab Indonesia


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi announces Kalimantan to host Indonesia's new capital city*
16th Aug 2019 14:34





Picture of Kalimantan Island (left) (ANTARA/Bayu Prasetyo)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - President Joko Widodo reiterated on Friday morning that Kalimantan Island would serve as a host for Indonesia's new capital city. 

“At this historical moment, in the name of Allah Subhanahu Wa Taala , I'd like to ask permission and support from the members of House of Representatives, respected members of the country, and the people in Indonesia to move the capital city to Kalimantan Island,” President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) said during the state of the nation address.

Jokowi, who wore traditional Sasak attire, explained that the capital city would not only be a symbol and an identity of the country, but also it would also represent the progress of the nation.

For the president, moving the capital city from Jakarta to Kalimantan Island would increase the equity and equality of the country’s economic development.

"This move is for 'Indonesia Maju' (Onward Indonesia) Vision. Long live Indonesia," Jokowi noted.

In early August, President Jokowi said the definitive location of Indonesia's new capital would be announced after all comprehensive studies on its relocation had been completed and problems related to it had been resolved.

Jokowi, however, had confirmed that Indonesia's capital city would be relocated to Kalimantan Island.

In connection with this capital city relocation issue, the National Development Planning Ministry and the National Development Planning Agency (Bappenas) has conducted studies and reviews on several locations in Kalimantan Island.

Last July, National Development Planning Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro said the new capital city development would not destroy forest and peatland covering most of the Island's area.

"The area (that will be developed as a new capital city) is vacant. Thus it will not disrupt the forest," Brodjonegoro said.

Regarding the cost of moving the state's capital city, Bappenas has estimated that it would be nearly Rp466 trillion. "Of the total cost of Rp466 trillion, the required state budget is only around Rp30.6 trillion," Bambang Brodjonegoro said on June 15, 2019.

Based on the estimates compiled by Bappenas, the Rp30.6 trillion from the state budget will be used to build state palaces and military/police strategic buildings as the principal functions, green open spaces as helping functions, and for land acquisition.

Aside from the state budget, the Government and the Business Entity Cooperation scheme worth Rp340.6 trillion and private sector funds worth Rp95 trillion will complete the total amount of Rp466 trillion required for the transfer of the state capital.

Funds from the Government and Business Entity Cooperation will be utilized for the construction of government buildings (legislative, executive, judiciary), official housing (multistorey and house-to-house for State Civil and Military/Police Apparatus), educational facilities (on the elementary, middle, and high school level), health facilities, correctional institution, infrastructure such as roads, electricity, telecommunications, water supply, drainage, waste treatment, and sports facilities.

Moreover, funds from the private sector will be used for building educational facilities (at the university level) and health facilities.

"So the majority of us are cooperating with the private sector and SOEs, the state budget is only a trigger. We will also use existing assets," he revealed.

By Genta Tenri Mawangi

Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/13...alimantan-to-host-indonesias-new-capital-city

State capital will be in Kalimantan, so there is must be new military formation to defend the capital. Located not far from south China sea, and had land border with Malaysia, Kalimantan need more military formation to defend them at least another Special Region Command like Kodam Jaya and supported by Airforce squadrons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Someone told me strange rumor about the naval project, more of scope of work in upcoming project actually. He isn't actually working in naval shipyard but in aircraft MRO company, i think i'll wait everything clear black on white in media


is the rumour considered as good or bad ? is it still tied with damen ?


----------



## Nike

Just to remind us about our War of independen

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> is the rumour considered as good or bad ? is it still tied with damen ?


Well all i can say for now something big is going to happen within this year. I repeat it, within this year. So we should just wait & see

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Well all i can say for now something big is going to happen within this year. I repeat it, within this year. So we should just wait & see


aye aye roger that , hope it would be a good one , by the way happy independence day guys


----------



## NEKONEKO

Indonesia
Tanah Air ku
Tanah Tumpah Darah ku


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Well all i can say for now something big is going to happen within this year. I repeat it, within this year. So we should just wait & see



Contract date should be at November if i recall, just looking for it to appear on media Lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ruhnama

Ah 17 8 speak bahasa
Senapan peserta upacaranya m16 ya biasanya ss1 cmiiw


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> Contract date should be at November if i recall, just looking for it to appear on media Lol.


Sis you ruin the surprise LOL


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> Contract date should be at November if i recall, just looking for it to appear on media Lol.


Oh well i think speculations will run wild in Fb & various defence forums which their members reading this thread since you name the date


----------



## mandala

Marine Rouge said:


> Contract date should be at November if i recall, just looking for it to appear on media Lol.


Let's wait in anticipation.


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Marine Rouge said:


> Contract date should be at November if i recall, just looking for it to appear on media Lol.


Thank you. I think I'll away from this site till November to read all the delicious news in one swoop.


----------



## barjo

Kucing itu imut said:


> Thank you. I think I'll away from this site till November to read all the delicious news in one swoop.


Hmmm... its only single news from navy, many others news from other branch... sure see you on november rain


----------



## Indos

Fly pass F 16 and T 50 in Today Independence day Ceremony at Merdeka Palace


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> State capital will be in Kalimantan, so there is must be new military formation to defend the capital. Located not far from south China sea, and had land border with Malaysia, Kalimantan need more military formation to defend them at least another Special Region Command like Kodam Jaya and supported by Airforce squadrons.


It will be interesting to see the defense posture TNI going to build around new capital area. I would love to see some Long range SSM and more medium SAM around it 



Cromwell said:


> Well all i can say for now something big is going to happen within this year. I repeat it, within this year. So we should just wait & see


Bad Cromwell!!! Now I am "Penasaran"!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rayadipa

Cromwell said:


> Well all i can say for now something big is going to happen within this year. I repeat it, within this year. So we should just wait & see



Give us clue my friend, atleast can you tell us which branch will get the biggest toy


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> *Jokowi announces Kalimantan to host Indonesia's new capital city*
> 16th Aug 2019 14:34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of Kalimantan Island (left) (ANTARA/Bayu Prasetyo)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - President Joko Widodo reiterated on Friday morning that Kalimantan Island would serve as a host for Indonesia's new capital city.
> 
> “At this historical moment, in the name of Allah Subhanahu Wa Taala , I'd like to ask permission and support from the members of House of Representatives, respected members of the country, and the people in Indonesia to move the capital city to Kalimantan Island,” President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) said during the state of the nation address.
> 
> Jokowi, who wore traditional Sasak attire, explained that the capital city would not only be a symbol and an identity of the country, but also it would also represent the progress of the nation.
> 
> For the president, moving the capital city from Jakarta to Kalimantan Island would increase the equity and equality of the country’s economic development.
> 
> "This move is for 'Indonesia Maju' (Onward Indonesia) Vision. Long live Indonesia," Jokowi noted.
> 
> In early August, President Jokowi said the definitive location of Indonesia's new capital would be announced after all comprehensive studies on its relocation had been completed and problems related to it had been resolved.
> 
> Jokowi, however, had confirmed that Indonesia's capital city would be relocated to Kalimantan Island.
> 
> In connection with this capital city relocation issue, the National Development Planning Ministry and the National Development Planning Agency (Bappenas) has conducted studies and reviews on several locations in Kalimantan Island.
> 
> Last July, National Development Planning Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro said the new capital city development would not destroy forest and peatland covering most of the Island's area.
> 
> "The area (that will be developed as a new capital city) is vacant. Thus it will not disrupt the forest," Brodjonegoro said.
> 
> Regarding the cost of moving the state's capital city, Bappenas has estimated that it would be nearly Rp466 trillion. "Of the total cost of Rp466 trillion, the required state budget is only around Rp30.6 trillion," Bambang Brodjonegoro said on June 15, 2019.
> 
> Based on the estimates compiled by Bappenas, the Rp30.6 trillion from the state budget will be used to build state palaces and military/police strategic buildings as the principal functions, green open spaces as helping functions, and for land acquisition.
> 
> Aside from the state budget, the Government and the Business Entity Cooperation scheme worth Rp340.6 trillion and private sector funds worth Rp95 trillion will complete the total amount of Rp466 trillion required for the transfer of the state capital.
> 
> Funds from the Government and Business Entity Cooperation will be utilized for the construction of government buildings (legislative, executive, judiciary), official housing (multistorey and house-to-house for State Civil and Military/Police Apparatus), educational facilities (on the elementary, middle, and high school level), health facilities, correctional institution, infrastructure such as roads, electricity, telecommunications, water supply, drainage, waste treatment, and sports facilities.
> 
> Moreover, funds from the private sector will be used for building educational facilities (at the university level) and health facilities.
> 
> "So the majority of us are cooperating with the private sector and SOEs, the state budget is only a trigger. We will also use existing assets," he revealed.
> 
> By Genta Tenri Mawangi
> 
> Editor: Rahmad Nasution
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/13...alimantan-to-host-indonesias-new-capital-city
> 
> State capital will be in Kalimantan, so there is must be new military formation to defend the capital. Located not far from south China sea, and had land border with Malaysia, Kalimantan need more military formation to defend them at least another Special Region Command like Kodam Jaya and supported by Airforce squadrons.


Almost forget, first House of Representative Commision already discuss this sis, and army begin moving some of the hardware and troops to kalimantan since the new army Chief in the office last year



Rayadipa said:


> Give us clue my friend, atleast can you tell us which branch will get the biggest toy


We all already know that bro.. state budget said the "Navy"


----------



## GraveDigger388

I'm gonna go ahead and assume the November contract is for a BIG...












..Dock.

That way I'm starting my expectation from the bottom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

(It's 17an now, so I'll use indonesian just for today... hehehhe....)
Kalau tebak-tabakan mainan baru AL:
Kemungkinan besar:
1. New submarine model procurement
2. Iver huitfeldt class
3. Asw helo

Kemungkinan kecil (nyaris ga ada)
1. New marine tank
2. Tambahan black shark torpedo
3. Advance MPA like Poseidon (tapi ini kan lebih ke ranah AU)
4. sigma again (Kena kasus)

Itu sih tebakan ane...


----------



## Nike

Taurus South Korean version

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cromwell

Rayadipa said:


> Give us clue my friend, atleast can you tell us which branch will get the biggest toy


You know a good surprise is a good secret. We should all be patient after all untill this very moment things are still rumour yet



Gundala said:


> It will be interesting to see the defense posture TNI going to build around new capital area. I would love to see some Long range SSM and more medium SAM around it
> 
> 
> Bad Cromwell!!! Now I am "Penasaran"!!


I made mistake raising curiousity, be patient though that's my advice everything is still rumour untill now


----------



## Ruhnama

umigami said:


> (It's 17an now, so I'll use indonesian just for today... hehehhe....)
> Kalau tebak-tabakan mainan baru AL:
> Kemungkinan besar:
> 1. New submarine model procurement
> 2. Iver huitfeldt class
> 3. Asw helo
> 
> Kemungkinan kecil (nyaris ga ada)
> 1. New marine tank
> 2. Tambahan black shark torpedo
> 3. Advance MPA like Poseidon (tapi ini kan lebih ke ranah AU)
> 4. sigma again (Kena kasus)
> 
> Itu sih tebakan ane...



Because you use Bahasa, i reply in Bahasa also


Tank kaplan gan, gw rasa mungkin masih lama tapi smoga dperbanyak gtu

Btw kenapa marinir masih make ss1? Bukan ss2? Apa karena ss3 versi marinir blm ad ya? Bru ada ss1 versi marinir gtu u
ya?

MERDEKA


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Marine Rouge said:


> Contract date should be at November if i recall, just looking for it to appear on media Lol.


Dont ruins the surprise please...


----------



## striver44




----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> Because you use Bahasa, i reply in Bahasa also
> 
> 
> Tank kaplan gan, gw rasa mungkin masih lama tapi smoga dperbanyak gtu
> 
> Btw kenapa marinir masih make ss1? Bukan ss2? Apa karena ss3 versi marinir blm ad ya? Bru ada ss1 versi marinir gtu u
> ya?
> 
> MERDEKA



pindad production line still full i believe , its either in my assumption , about procurement of few squadron of new fighter , SU-35 Deliveries , but since someone said about navy , i think the most probable and the issue already roaming around , its iver


----------



## UMNOPutra

umigami said:


> (It's 17an now, so I'll use indonesian just for today... hehehhe....)
> Kalau tebak-tabakan mainan baru AL:
> Kemungkinan besar:
> 1. New submarine model procurement
> 2. Iver huitfeldt class
> 3. Asw helo
> 
> Kemungkinan kecil (nyaris ga ada)
> 1. New marine tank
> 2. Tambahan black shark torpedo
> 3. Advance MPA like Poseidon (tapi ini kan lebih ke ranah AU)
> 4. sigma again (Kena kasus)
> 
> Itu sih tebakan ane...



There is no secret about it in Singapore. But again.. it is only categorize as a "hyperbolic" news by foreign journalist there..


----------



## Raduga

UMNOPutra said:


> There is no secret about it in Singapore. But again.. it is only categorize as a "hyperbolic" news by foreign journalist there..


may i ask about your country procurement of MD-530G littlebird ? what its the latest news about it ?


----------



## striver44

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## initial_d

UMNOPutra said:


> There is no secret about it in Singapore. But again.. it is only categorize as a "hyperbolic" news by foreign journalist there..


hey umno, whats the latest news on malaysia buying turkish aerospace companies TAI like you mention in malaysia military thread...!!?? like always you only talk bullshit and nonsense lol.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Different kind of ammo used on scorpion cockerill gun. Funny that they labelled HESH round as smoke and smoke round as APFSDS.


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> I made mistake raising curiousity, be patient though that's my advice everything is still rumour untill now


Thats cool man, you did mention it was a rumour. I think most of us here are mature enough to digest any information in a right way, thats why I love this forum. I also have some rumour I am dying to share, but I didnt for various reasons. Mostly I first see who the audience is and how they tend to respond to rumour. A400 by PT.PPI and the one/two pertamina plan to purchase is good example for me. It was so "heboh" and politically heavy (both politik luar negri / dalam negri) I decided not to mention until formal press release was made. Tho the one Pertamina going to get is still "heboh" until now  



initial_d said:


> hey umno, whats the latest news on malaysia buying turkish aerospace companies TAI like you mention in malaysia military thread...!!?? like always you only talk bullshit and nonsense lol.....


Hehehe I dont even know what to say, what he is on when he said that? I want what he has lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

Fin Komodo for civilian and military

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Iran ready to expand military coop. with Indonesia: Zonnour

￼ 

TEHRAN, Aug. 14 (MNA) – Chairman of Parliament’s security commission has voiced the country’s readiness to expand security/defense cooperation with Indonesia.

Abdul Kharis Almasyhari, chairman of Indonesia’s parliamentary commission with oversight of defense and security, met and held talks with chairman of Iranian Parliament’s National Security and Foreign Policy Commission, Mojtaba Zonnour, on Wednesday in Tehran.

During the meeting, Zonnour stressed that the inefficiency of international organizations and the weakness of certain countries have allowed the US to make decisions for them.

“Independent countries, particularly the Muslim ones, need to unite and stop the US from interfering in their decisions and relations with other countries,” he stressed.

Zonnour went on to add that despite the US sanctions, Iran has managed to become self-sufficient in developing its own military equipment, such as submarines, missiles, tanks, helicopters and frigates.

He then voiced Iran’s readiness to expand cooperation with Indonesia in the sectors of energy, technical-engineering services, as well as security-defense and military. 

The Indonesian parliamentary official, for his part, voiced regret over the US’ unilateral withdrawal from the Iran nuclear deal, known as the JCPOA, adding “Indonesia has always supported this international agreement, because it shows Iran’s compliance with it.”

“We hope that despite the US sanctions, the amicable ties between Iran and Indonesia will develop,” he added.

MNA/4692128

What iranian made toys we're currently interested in anyway?


----------



## Nike

Var Dracon said:


> Fin Komodo for civilian and military
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Rather than using fin Komodo as light assault vehicles like P 6 SSE, i rather see big potential to use fin komodo as light hauler for TNI to use them on remote bases to carry logistick, tools and so on in which those kind of places need some light all terrain vehicle which is had rather small foot print, easy to maintain and got use many commercial rate spare parts.



Reashot Xigwin said:


> Iran ready to expand military coop. with Indonesia: Zonnour
> 
> ￼
> 
> TEHRAN, Aug. 14 (MNA) – Chairman of Parliament’s security commission has voiced the country’s readiness to expand security/defense cooperation with Indonesia.
> 
> Abdul Kharis Almasyhari, chairman of Indonesia’s parliamentary commission with oversight of defense and security, met and held talks with chairman of Iranian Parliament’s National Security and Foreign Policy Commission, Mojtaba Zonnour, on Wednesday in Tehran.
> 
> During the meeting, Zonnour stressed that the inefficiency of international organizations and the weakness of certain countries have allowed the US to make decisions for them.
> 
> “Independent countries, particularly the Muslim ones, need to unite and stop the US from interfering in their decisions and relations with other countries,” he stressed.
> 
> Zonnour went on to add that despite the US sanctions, Iran has managed to become self-sufficient in developing its own military equipment, such as submarines, missiles, tanks, helicopters and frigates.
> 
> He then voiced Iran’s readiness to expand cooperation with Indonesia in the sectors of energy, technical-engineering services, as well as security-defense and military.
> 
> The Indonesian parliamentary official, for his part, voiced regret over the US’ unilateral withdrawal from the Iran nuclear deal, known as the JCPOA, adding “Indonesia has always supported this international agreement, because it shows Iran’s compliance with it.”
> 
> “We hope that despite the US sanctions, the amicable ties between Iran and Indonesia will develop,” he added.
> 
> MNA/4692128
> 
> What iranian made toys we're currently interested in anyway?



I personally would rather to take their missile technology and their ATGM tech, they got plenty expertise on those two tech. And maybe trying to secure their (un) license copy of SOLTAM K 6 along with their munition production is rather great. 

The rest is not much to recommended

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Iran ready to expand military coop. with Indonesia: Zonnour
> 
> ￼
> 
> TEHRAN, Aug. 14 (MNA) – Chairman of Parliament’s security commission has voiced the country’s readiness to expand security/defense cooperation with Indonesia.
> 
> Abdul Kharis Almasyhari, chairman of Indonesia’s parliamentary commission with oversight of defense and security, met and held talks with chairman of Iranian Parliament’s National Security and Foreign Policy Commission, Mojtaba Zonnour, on Wednesday in Tehran.
> 
> During the meeting, Zonnour stressed that the inefficiency of international organizations and the weakness of certain countries have allowed the US to make decisions for them.
> 
> “Independent countries, particularly the Muslim ones, need to unite and stop the US from interfering in their decisions and relations with other countries,” he stressed.
> 
> Zonnour went on to add that despite the US sanctions, Iran has managed to become self-sufficient in developing its own military equipment, such as submarines, missiles, tanks, helicopters and frigates.
> 
> He then voiced Iran’s readiness to expand cooperation with Indonesia in the sectors of energy, technical-engineering services, as well as security-defense and military.
> 
> The Indonesian parliamentary official, for his part, voiced regret over the US’ unilateral withdrawal from the Iran nuclear deal, known as the JCPOA, adding “Indonesia has always supported this international agreement, because it shows Iran’s compliance with it.”
> 
> “We hope that despite the US sanctions, the amicable ties between Iran and Indonesia will develop,” he added.
> 
> MNA/4692128
> 
> What iranian made toys we're currently interested in anyway?


Midget subs?? Clearly building a fielded design is cheaper and better than trying to build ot in house 100%. We know the navy wants midget subs. Iran produce midget subs so.......


----------



## Kucing itu imut

https://lancerdefense.com/2019/08/17/pindad-akan-integrasikan-drone-pengintai-di-kendaraan-tempur/

*PINDAD AKAN INTEGRASIKAN DRONE PENGINTAI DI KENDARAAN TEMPUR*

PT Pindad yang bergerak di bidang industri kendaraan militer pun tak mau ketinggalan mengembangkan dan menerapkan teknologi terkini pada produksinya.

“Pindad harus terus melakukan inovasi memproduksi produk produk yang untuk mendukung military kita. Kemampuan kita tidak hanya berhenti bagaimana kita memproduksi kendaraan tapi harus bisa memahami sistem secara keseluruhan,” ujar Direktur Utama PT Pindad Abraham Mose, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Detik (17/ 08/ 2019)_.

Seiringan dengan pengembangan sistem keamanan siber yang tengah dikembangkan, kendaraan militer PT Pindad ke depannya akan mengaplikasikannya pada kendaraan mereka.

Salah satu teknologi yang paling mungkin direalisasikan dalam waktu dekat adalah integrasi drone pengintai pada kendaraan.

Mose merasa penyematan teknologi tersebut sangat perlu di mana dalam medan tempur informasi merupakan hal yang penting. Keunggulan dalam informasi tentu akan memberikan keunggulan pula dalam situasi memenangkan sebuah pertempuran di atas kendaraan militer.

“Misal kita harus lengkapi dengan drone pengintai sebab ke depan nanti bisa dikatakan untuk perang tank to tank akan berkembang lebih jauh sehingga perlu ada satu sistem yang melakukan pengintaian dulu di mana posisi lawan kemudian kita melakukan penembakan,” jelasnya.

“Sistem seperti itu Kita lakukan inovasi riset development untuk nantinya _next_kita punya produk produk yang inovatif di sisi militer baik di senjata amunisi maupun kendaraan tempur. Kita tetap melakukan inovasi untuk men-develop menghasilkan produk yang lebih _sophisticated_ yang lebih berbicara sistem elektronik atau kendaraan taktikal untuk dilengkapi dengan pengintaian,” tambah Mose.

_Photo: Prototipe panser Anoa 3 (IMF)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)

_
Any idea what kind of indigenous or local build drone can be used on this vehicle?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

Marine Rouge said:


> Rather than using fin Komodo as light assault vehicles like P 6 SSE, i rather see big potential to use fin komodo as light hauler for TNI to use them on remote bases to carry logistick, tools and so on in which those kind of places need some light all terrain vehicle which is had rather small foot print, easy to maintain and got use many commercial rate spare parts.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally would rather to take their missile technology and their ATGM tech, they got plenty expertise on those two tech. And maybe trying to secure their (un) license copy of SOLTAM K 6 along with their munition production is rather great.
> 
> The rest is not much to recommended



So like the US Death Adder?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Var Dracon said:


> So like the US Death Adder?



Thats the catch, you know this light vehicles will be very useful to support our troops at our frontier base, as long as they dont use it in the same manner as P6 ATAV. 

Not that using workhorse or donkey is much cheaper and grass can be found everywhere

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

striver44 said:


> Midget subs?? Clearly building a fielded design is cheaper and better than trying to build ot in house 100%. We know the navy wants midget subs. Iran produce midget subs so.......


The risk for us is to big for such simple tech bro... better looking something like missile or space enginering with them rather than the mini sub tech


----------



## Nike

Farewell brother, let the Nation embrace your soul. 

https://seputarpapua.com/view/8140-jenazah_pratu_sirwandi_akan_dimakamkan_di_lombok.html


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army AH-64E Apache Guardian firing rockets.











https://penanegeri.com/mengagumkan-kecanggihan-heli-apache-ah-64e-di-kartika-yudha-2019/49027/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Marine Rouge said:


> View attachment 574629
> 
> 
> Farewell brother, let the Nation embrace your soul.
> 
> https://seputarpapua.com/view/8140-jenazah_pratu_sirwandi_akan_dimakamkan_di_lombok.html


Rest in peace to the fallen .

do we have some sort of gunfire locator device like boomerang ? would it be feasible to utilize such device at papua ?


----------



## mandala

Marine Rouge said:


> View attachment 574629
> 
> 
> Farewell brother, let the Nation embrace your soul.
> 
> https://seputarpapua.com/view/8140-jenazah_pratu_sirwandi_akan_dimakamkan_di_lombok.html


RIP to the Fallen.


----------



## Nike

this guy deserve more than what he earn, Sri Sultan Hamengku Buwono IX. He is one of the greatest leader we ever had, humble, visioner, a patriot, quite cunning, and a real behind the stage planner. Not even he is trying to take much credit on Great Assault on first March (Serangan umum 1 maret) , nor for his donation for Indonesia first budget, his support and protection toward Indonesia first leader during war of independence (in which his identity as one of the most closest friend of Netherland queen guarantee his safety) and his willingness to ceded his authority toward Republic when other Kingdom or Sultanate still on the cross roads. Without him this very country struggle will be much difficult and different from the course we had known.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Logam42

*


Marine Rouge said:



this guy deserve more than what he earn, Sri Sultan Hamengku Buwono IX. He is one of the greatest leader we ever had, humble, visioner, a patriot, quite cunning, and a real behind the stage planner. Not even he is trying to take much credit on Great Assault on first March (Serangan umum 1 maret) , nor for his donation for Indonesia first budget, his support and protection toward Indonesia first leader during war of independence (in which his identity as one of the most closest friend of Netherland queen guarantee his safety) and his willingness to ceded his authority toward Republic when other Kingdom or Sultanate still on the cross roads. Without him this very country struggle will be much difficult and different from the course we had known.







Click to expand...

*
And honour him we do. His dynasty still rules Yogyakarta as life long governors. Long live the Yogyakarta Sultanate!

Btw, does anyone have any opinions of the kashmir crisis? Heard Imran Khan call jokowi about it.


----------



## Raduga

Logam42 said:


> Btw, does anyone have any opinions of the kashmir crisis? Heard Imran Khan call jokowi about it.


we were one of the UN security council in current year , so its not strange if imran khan called our president , and back in the days , we're actually taking part in indo-pakistani war if i recall (correct me if im wrong) ,and sided with pakistan (due to india sided with malaysia during konfrontasi) , we're giving them logistic help and sending whiskey class submarine to andaman island , to distract india


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> we were one of the UN security council in current year , so its not strange if imran khan called our president , and back in the days , we're actually taking part in indo-pakistani war if i recall (correct me if im wrong) ,and sided with pakistan , we're giving them logistic help and sending whiskey class submarine to andaman island , to distract india



Well the current situation should be looking with rational choices and dont let our emotional at play, altough i am in favor of the Pakistan plea over Khasmir issue as they got more legal standing in this issue, when looking at their agreement with Maharaja of Jammu before the partition and Maharaja Khasmir standing there is should not be taken into consideration as they are just British appointee rulers not a sovereign over the people. But, realistically the Indian forces is too great to be ignored nowadays and in Khasmir area alone they put more than 600,000 paramilitary and armed forces units, not talking about India economy clout and potential business with Indonesia in the future. I am just suggesting we are trying to playing it smart and safe by giving advise the both countries to adhere the Simla agreement. 

If only Pakistan got more leverage (in economy and diplomatic channel) we can throwing more support for them, but they are not playing it smart for more than five decades since 1965 conflict and not built their power standing albeit support from the western block and India still plagued by low economy growth and rampant poverty.


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> Well the current situation should be looking with rational choices and dont let our emotional at play, altough i am in favor of the Pakistan plea over Khasmir issue as they got more legal standing in this issue, when looking at their agreement with Maharaja of Jammu before the partition and Maharaja Khasmir standing there is should not be taken into consideration as they are just British appointee rulers not a sovereign over the people. But, realistically the Indian forces is too great to be ignored nowadays and in Khasmir area alone they put more than 600,000 paramilitary and armed forces units, not talking about India economy clout and potential business with Indonesia in the future. I am just suggesting we are trying to playing it smart and safe by giving advise the both countries to adhere the Simla agreement.
> 
> If only Pakistan got more leverage (in economy and diplomatic channel) we can throwing more support for them, but they are not playing it smart for more than five decades since 1965 conflict and not built their power standing albeit support from the western block and India still plagued by low economy growth and rampant poverty.


British should take the responsible more than us, dividing peoples and land in the name of colonialism, and they also UN security board, what they do now for the bloodshed from their past conquistadore?


----------



## Nike

barjo said:


> British should take the responsible more than us, dividing peoples and land in the name of colonialism, and they also UN security board, what they do now for the bloodshed from their past conquistadore?



Britain and French
They left mess from Palestina to Rwanda and Burundi, then in Khasmir then in Iraq and Kurdistan issue, Ivory coast, Sierra Leone and so on. And it was US of A who actually pick the most responsibility of the problem the European colonial countries left and take the brunt of the blames just because they are the sole super power and needed to secure some area to maintain their global trading opportunity and hegemon position in many fronts

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cromwell

barjo said:


> British should take the responsible more than us, dividing peoples and land in the name of colonialism, and they also UN security board, what they do now for the bloodshed from their past conquistadore?


Well seeing the history look at Britain's legacy
1) Belfast - Ireland divides
2) Division of India Subcontinent and on going Indo Pakistani rivalry 
3) Balfour agreement which today evolves into unending Israeli Palestine conflict
4) Apartheid regime which lasted from 1948 - 1990 were originally British colonial government regulations in Natal Province
5) And so on

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

Burj Khalifa building

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Well seeing the history look at Britain's legacy
> 1) Belfast - Ireland divides
> 2) Division of India Subcontinent and on going Indo Pakistani rivalry
> 3) Balfour agreement which today evolves into unending Israeli Palestine conflict
> 4) Apartheid regime which lasted from 1948 - 1990 were originally British colonial government regulations in Natal Province
> 5) And so on



Their legacy to nurture future conflict is beyond belief

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Ruhnama said:


> In yutub there are video about how brits make indo pak border, they divided many village only based by religion and they never go to there themself
> 
> As i reconnect the man who make indipak border is a lawyer and his surname redcliff
> 
> (I think kashmir issue 11-12 papua, yeah we must play smart
> Like we still say Kosovo je srbija)


Kasmir is not papua BOY! Dont make bias opinion in international forum!

WHO claim papua beside Indonesia? Papua is Indonesia, you ever read Imagined Communities by ben anderson? How envy westernes see how etnic group in Indonesia merging as one nation and no other could do the same? Do you know what our nationalism spirit come from the spirit of kesamaan tujuan (the same purposes) not etnic, collour and language! 

Back to school boy and learn more! Delete your shit!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cromwell

Ruhnama said:


> In yutub there are video about how brits make indo pak border, they divided many village only based by religion and they never go to there themself
> 
> As i reconnect the man who make indipak border is a lawyer and his surname redcliff
> 
> (I think kashmir issue 11-12 papua, yeah we must play smart
> Like we still say Kosovo je srbija)


Britain & Netherlands developed different kinds of rule regarding colonial government whereas Britain endorsed the idea of home rule under Statute of Westminster ( 1931 ) and Self Governing entities based on ethnic and race, The Dutch imposed " unity " system under " Constituent Kingdom of Netherlands ", in Commonwealth Realms prior to 1940s for example; Governor General of Canada or Australia has no ties to London except for Crown even then the appointment based on local government advice to The Crown not by London however back in East Indies; Governor General of Dutch East Indies responsible to Ministry of Colonies and Overseas the case was the same to Dutch Constituent Kingdoms in Carribean ( they were given broader home rule however foreign policies and defence belongs to Netherlands untill nowadays ). So the case was Britain colonialism adopted divisive policies and self governing entities to its colonial subjects whereas Dutch opted for " unionism " the legacy we see ethnically diverse Indonesia yet united. As for West Papua, we have no Colonial Secretary drawing imaginary draft to divide the land the way UK divided and broke Indian subcontinent and Ireland; Dutch did try to create Federalised Republics but in the end Unionism triumphed. The case is clear in accordance to 1949 agreement Kingdom of Netherlands were supposed to hand over West Papua to Republic of Indonesia by following year however they failed to do so and so Operation Dwikora was commenced. No Kashmir is no West Papua, we have insurgency yet no foreign entity making claim as territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Ruhnama said:


> In yutub there are video about how brits make indo pak border, they divided many village only based by religion and they never go to there themself
> 
> As i reconnect the man who make indipak border is a lawyer and his surname redcliff
> 
> *(I think kashmir issue 11-12 papua, yeah we must play smart
> Like we still say Kosovo je srbija)*



**** this, i cant tolerate you anymore. Your rant is full of shit and to make it worse your English is much sucked than me. 

Just please to listening first and made your homework first before starting to writing your diatribe


----------



## barjo

Ruhnama said:


> In yutub there are video about how brits make indo pak border, they divided many village only based by religion and they never go to there themself
> 
> As i reconnect the man who make indipak border is a lawyer and his surname redcliff
> 
> (I think kashmir issue 11-12 papua, yeah we must play smart
> Like we still say Kosovo je srbija)


You should carefull with balkan etnic cleansing compare to us! With your youtube references by unknown author, delete your reply ASAP

Meanwhile
https://www.airspace-review.com/201...km-mina-sejati-yang-dibajak-di-kepulauan-aru/

https://www.airspace-review.com/

Menu




Istimewa
*KRI Teluk Lada-521 Bayang-bayangi KM Mina Sejati yang Dibajak di Kepulauan Aru*

Posted on August 18, 2019 by Roni Sontani
AIRSPACE-REVIEW.com – Kapal perang Republik Indonesia (KRI) _Teluk Lada_-521 berhasil mendekati dan membayang-bayangi KM _Mina Sejati_ yang diduga dibajak oleh Anak Buah Kapal (ABK)-nya sendiri.

KM _Mina Sejati_ dibajak pada Sabtu (17/8) pukul 21.15 WIT di perairan Laut Dobo, Kabupaten Kepulauan Aru, Provinsi Maluku. Kapal yang dibajak berada pada posisi 06 59,500 S – 133 07,300 T.

Informasi pembajakan diterima oleh Pangkalan Utama TNI Angkatan Laut (Lantamal) X Ambon.

Mengetahui terjadinya aksi pembajakan kapal, Panglima Komando Armada III Laksamana Muda TNI I N.G. Ariawan langsung memerintahkan Komandan Gugus Tempur Laut (Guspurla) Koarmada III Laksamana Pertama TNI Rahmad Wahyudi dan Komandan Gugus Keamanan Laut (Guskamla) Koarmada III Laksamana Pertama TNI Agus Hariadi untuk mengerahkan unsur-unsurnya yang paling dekat dengan lokasi kejadian.

Unsur operasi Guspurla dan Guskamla Koarmada III yang saat itu berada paling dekat terhadap lokasi berjarak 125 mil laut yaitu KRI _Teluk Lada_-521 secepatnya bergerak menuju lokasi pada Minggu 18 Agustus 2019, pukul 07.00 WIT.

Operasi penyergapan baru dapat dilaksanakan pagi hari karena pada malam hari air masih surut dan cuaca tidak bersahabat.

Sesampaikan di lokasi, KRI _Teluk Lada_ yang dikomandani Letkol Laut (P) Gunawan Hutauruk langsung membayang-bayangi dan mengamankan KM _Mina Sejati_. Kondisi saat itu cuaca masih kurang baik dan ombak laut masih tinggi.





Tribun Lampung
Dinas Penerangan Koarmada III dalam rilis berita yang diterima Airspace Review menerangkan, KRI _Teluk Lada_ berupaya melakukan komunikasi menggunakan radio dan isyarat lampu. Namun hal tersebut belum mendapat respons dari ABK KM _Mina Sejati_ yang menguasai kapal.

Dari informasi yang berhasil dikumpulkan, KM _Mina Sejati_ dibajak setelah terjadi insiden pertikaian antara sesama ABK.

Akibat dari kejadian tersebut, 13 orang ABK KM _Mina Sejati_ menyelamatkan diri dengan cara menceburkan ke laut. Namun naas, dua orang di antara mereka meninggal dunia.

Sementara 11 orang lainnya selamat setelah dievakuasi oleh KM _Samudera Gemilang _dan KM _Terus Jaya_ yang kebetulan berada di sekitar lokasi saat kejadian.

Dari keterangan 11 orang ABK yang berhasil diselamatkan, tiga orang ABK telah menguasai kapal.

Mereka membawa senjata tajam berupa samurai dan parang. Di dalam kapal masih terdapat 20 orang ABK lainnya yang masih disandera.





Kemhan
KRI _Teluk Lada_-521 merupakan kapal perang jenis_ Landing Ship Tank_ (LST) yang dioperasikan Koarmada III TNI AL untuk menjaga wilayah perairan Indonesia Timur.

Kapal buatan dalam negeri yaitu PT Daya Radar Utama (DRU) Lampung ini merupakan kapal baru yang diserahterimakan DRU kepada Kementerian Pertahanan dan TNI AL pada 25 Februari 2019 lalu.

KRI _Teluk Lada_ dirancang mampu mengangkut 15 unit tank BMP-3F dan satu unit helikopter.

Roni Sontani

Its Ironic but I still proud while sing a song "nenek moyangku" its a pirate hehehehehe...


----------



## Gundala

barjo said:


> You should carefull with balkan etnic cleansing compare to us! With your youtube references by unknown author, delete your reply ASAP
> 
> Meanwhile
> https://www.airspace-review.com/201...km-mina-sejati-yang-dibajak-di-kepulauan-aru/
> 
> 
> Menu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Istimewa
> *KRI Teluk Lada-521 Bayang-bayangi KM Mina Sejati yang Dibajak di Kepulauan Aru*
> 
> Posted on August 18, 2019 by Roni Sontani
> AIRSPACE-REVIEW.com – Kapal perang Republik Indonesia (KRI) _Teluk Lada_-521 berhasil mendekati dan membayang-bayangi KM _Mina Sejati_ yang diduga dibajak oleh Anak Buah Kapal (ABK)-nya sendiri.
> 
> KM _Mina Sejati_ dibajak pada Sabtu (17/8) pukul 21.15 WIT di perairan Laut Dobo, Kabupaten Kepulauan Aru, Provinsi Maluku. Kapal yang dibajak berada pada posisi 06 59,500 S – 133 07,300 T.
> 
> Informasi pembajakan diterima oleh Pangkalan Utama TNI Angkatan Laut (Lantamal) X Ambon.
> 
> Mengetahui terjadinya aksi pembajakan kapal, Panglima Komando Armada III Laksamana Muda TNI I N.G. Ariawan langsung memerintahkan Komandan Gugus Tempur Laut (Guspurla) Koarmada III Laksamana Pertama TNI Rahmad Wahyudi dan Komandan Gugus Keamanan Laut (Guskamla) Koarmada III Laksamana Pertama TNI Agus Hariadi untuk mengerahkan unsur-unsurnya yang paling dekat dengan lokasi kejadian.
> 
> Unsur operasi Guspurla dan Guskamla Koarmada III yang saat itu berada paling dekat terhadap lokasi berjarak 125 mil laut yaitu KRI _Teluk Lada_-521 secepatnya bergerak menuju lokasi pada Minggu 18 Agustus 2019, pukul 07.00 WIT.
> 
> Operasi penyergapan baru dapat dilaksanakan pagi hari karena pada malam hari air masih surut dan cuaca tidak bersahabat.
> 
> Sesampaikan di lokasi, KRI _Teluk Lada_ yang dikomandani Letkol Laut (P) Gunawan Hutauruk langsung membayang-bayangi dan mengamankan KM _Mina Sejati_. Kondisi saat itu cuaca masih kurang baik dan ombak laut masih tinggi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tribun Lampung
> Dinas Penerangan Koarmada III dalam rilis berita yang diterima Airspace Review menerangkan, KRI _Teluk Lada_ berupaya melakukan komunikasi menggunakan radio dan isyarat lampu. Namun hal tersebut belum mendapat respons dari ABK KM _Mina Sejati_ yang menguasai kapal.
> 
> Dari informasi yang berhasil dikumpulkan, KM _Mina Sejati_ dibajak setelah terjadi insiden pertikaian antara sesama ABK.
> 
> Akibat dari kejadian tersebut, 13 orang ABK KM _Mina Sejati_ menyelamatkan diri dengan cara menceburkan ke laut. Namun naas, dua orang di antara mereka meninggal dunia.
> 
> Sementara 11 orang lainnya selamat setelah dievakuasi oleh KM _Samudera Gemilang _dan KM _Terus Jaya_ yang kebetulan berada di sekitar lokasi saat kejadian.
> 
> Dari keterangan 11 orang ABK yang berhasil diselamatkan, tiga orang ABK telah menguasai kapal.
> 
> Mereka membawa senjata tajam berupa samurai dan parang. Di dalam kapal masih terdapat 20 orang ABK lainnya yang masih disandera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kemhan
> KRI _Teluk Lada_-521 merupakan kapal perang jenis_ Landing Ship Tank_ (LST) yang dioperasikan Koarmada III TNI AL untuk menjaga wilayah perairan Indonesia Timur.
> 
> Kapal buatan dalam negeri yaitu PT Daya Radar Utama (DRU) Lampung ini merupakan kapal baru yang diserahterimakan DRU kepada Kementerian Pertahanan dan TNI AL pada 25 Februari 2019 lalu.
> 
> KRI _Teluk Lada_ dirancang mampu mengangkut 15 unit tank BMP-3F dan satu unit helikopter.
> 
> Roni Sontani
> 
> Its Ironic but I still proud while sing a song "nenek moyangku" its a pirate hehehehehe...


"Dibajak" well Journalist need to choose their wording carefully. I was under impression it was a pirate act, but turns out to be a mutiny. It will be interesting to see how we respond, is it a police jurisdiction? Bakamla? I am totally lost


----------



## barjo

Gundala said:


> "Dibajak" well Journalist need to choose their wording carefully. I was under impression it was a pirate act, but turns out to be a mutiny. It will be interesting to see how we respond, is it a police jurisdiction? Bakamla? I am totally lost


I grow in generation of mutiny bro hehehe... Sometime in the midle of sea there are no other option for the crew to change or considerable of some situation doing what the best for all besides mutiny. Ussualy depends on ship potition and ship owner which juridiction will apply, but if there are emergency or SOS wired, the closes ship should come to asist


----------



## Gundala

Wow, did I hear it right? Defence/Kementrian Pertahanan Keamanan in 2020 budget literally have the highest budget of Rp 127.4T where Kementrian PUPR will have Rp 120T . Deja Vu? Like SBY second term where he bought alot of Defence related things. So second term is a sweet spot for our defence budget 








barjo said:


> I grow in generation of mutiny bro hehehe... Sometime in the midle of sea there are no other option for the crew to change or considerable of some situation doing what the best for all besides mutiny. Ussualy depends on ship potition and ship owner which juridiction will apply, but if there are emergency or SOS wired, the closes ship should come to asist


LOL I hear you bro. About piracy; one of my dad friends who was a captain of a ship was sailing near somalia water back on SBY day. Pirate closing in, he shout for help on radio and was responded by military ship which "aksen" he recognized. Turns out it was an Indonesian Navy ship. After some Jawa timur talked (lol) over radio they helped the ship and the pirate sailed away. His ship was escorted, once he "sandar" the ship, he resigned the command and use plane to go home. He said to us "I was scared as hell". One of many story which didnt hit the media but the work of our navy-man should be recognized.

Well I assume KM is belong to Indonesia and it happened in Indonesia water. If the situation escalate and the live of the hostage is threaten will it be Police job? I am not sure if our Police special unit have the ablity to raid a ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

First of all i apologise about my comment i already deleted this because of many your complain.

First i write this, i didnt think that what i said offended you all.

I mention youtube a history about how British draw India border and divided between India and pakistan

This vid from Vox border series





Second about kosovo issue, many source said Indonesia stand with serbia and also serbia support us to became UN security member (CMIIW)


Yes, Indonesia has right in Papua, but many people challanged us and recently from "some people" supported separatist movement

I hope i can use this forum wisely, and i must think it more before post. Always remember me if I wrong. CMIIW as always

Sincerly
Ruhnama

Wah more spend on defense budget

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

Don't be too rough to Ruhnama guys, He only know a few things from the internet and history books, a good thing for all of you that have warned him and give explanations tho.

Many other Indonesian member know better regarding many things like internal politic, geopolitics, defence related stuff etc, just don't stick your nose in a sensitive issues.
Here is protip: don't trust everything you read or watch on the internet.

Gak masalah mau diskusi, tanya atau debat juga, asal bener, kalau isu papua itu isu sensitif mending kamu ikutan bicara yang ringan ringan saja dulu. Gak bener kalau bilang Papua itu wilayah sengketa seperti wilayah X, Y atau Z.
Jangan ikut nimbrung juga kalau ada "konflik debat" dengan member dari negara lain.
Selow aja, testing the water aja dulu.


----------



## Ruhnama

Thank you jek_sperrow

Btw
Are Pindad or Sari Bahana can make RPG 7 or carl gustav ammo?


----------



## barjo

Gundala said:


> Wow, did I hear it right? Defence/Kementrian Pertahanan Keamanan in 2020 budget literally have the highest budget of Rp 127.4T where Kementrian PUPR will have Rp 120T . Deja Vu? Like SBY second term where he bought alot of Defence related things. So second term is a sweet spot for our defence budget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I hear you bro. About piracy; one of my dad friends who was a captain of a ship was sailing near somalia water back on SBY day. Pirate closing in, he shout for help on radio and was responded by military ship which "aksen" he recognized. Turns out it was an Indonesian Navy ship. After some Jawa timur talked (lol) over radio they helped the ship and the pirate sailed away. His ship was escorted, once he "sandar" the ship, he resigned the command and use plane to go home. He said to us "I was scared as hell". One of many story which didnt hit the media but the work of our navy-man should be recognized.
> 
> Well I assume KM is belong to Indonesia and it happened in Indonesia water. If the situation escalate and the live of the hostage is threaten will it be Police job? I am not sure if our Police special unit have the ablity to raid a ship.


Ussually first respon is police coz its still civilian problem but if it happent in international water, military can be the best option coz police limited operational only inside national water, there are two law in international water, the ship where the ship listed and registered and the law where the captain and crew nationality are. But for piracy.... all damn law from any parties can be throw uppon them. Because in the international waters you can say as no man's water

Is a bit tricky talking law in the sea, sometime to avoid certain law like baby abortion some docter do the practice in the sea (international water) or gambling or etc, but sometime to bring a ship and crew to justice we must wait them to enter some water (internal water) that the country have an extradition agreement with us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

What wrong with Papua and Papuans? It looks there are no good damage control system by police and military in that provinces... You failed to manage Papua and to satisfy them for almost 50 years . So. It Will better to let them Free as you did to East Timor...


----------



## barjo

UMNOPutra said:


> What wrong with Papua and Papuans? It looks there are no good damage control system by police and military in that provinces... You failed to manage Papua and to satisfy them for almost 50 years . So. It Will better to let them Free as you did to East Timor...


Why dont you let china manage your sea and take over your drilling project bro...


----------



## UMNOPutra

barjo said:


> Why dont you let china manage your sea and take over your drilling project bro...



Hahaha...Doyou know this well known Malay proverb "Keledai tak akan masok lubang yang sama untuk kedua kalinya"...But, sadly - Your country did it


----------



## barjo

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahaha...Doyou know this well known Malay proverb "Keledai tak akan masok lubang yang sama untuk kedua kalinya"...But, sadly - Your country did it


What about 
Eating as in the North; clothing as in the South?


----------



## Gundala

barjo said:


> Why dont you let china manage your sea and take over your drilling project bro...


I thought they already did? Well at least they let China "manage" their EEZ 
They should be thankfull tho, oh wait, they already did by buying ship from them!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

https://m.detik.com/oto/mobil/d-4672107/biar-nyaman-kendaraan-tempur-pindad-sudah-matik-dan-ber-ac


Are the AC effective in condition like in battlefield? Are this AC add comfort and affect combat capability for the crew?


----------



## Lego Jangkar

kaum radikal lagi ngamuk di papua.......banser mana banser ?


----------



## Nike

*Pindad Mau Bikin Mobil Tempur Bertenaga Listrik*
*Rizki Pratama* - detikOto





Mobil Militer Nasional Pindad. Foto: Dikhy Sasra




*Jakarta* - Elektrifikasi tidak hanya menyapa industri kendaraan penumpang dan komersial. Industri kendaraan militerseperti PT Pindad (Persero) pun tak mau ketinggalan dalam menjalankan misi lingkungan satu ini.

Arah untuk ke sana sudah terlihat jelas sejak keterlibatan PT Pindad (Persero) dalam pembuatan motor listrik anak bangsa, yakni Gesits. Pindad sendiri merupakan pemasok motor penggerak listrik untuk motor tersebut. Kendati demikian tentunya untuk mewujudkannya perlu payung dari pemerintah.

*Baca juga: *Wah, Pindad Siap Rambah Industri Kendaraan Komersial




"Kemampuan Pindad di sini sekarang kita juga lagi produksi motor listrik termasuk mendukung Gesits itu kan dari PT Pindad sehingga kita sebenarnya tinggal menunggu regulasi pemerintah seperti apa. Semua wait and see untuk itu," ujar Direktur Utama PT Pindad (Persero), Abraham Mose kepada detikcom di saat ditemui di Bandung, Jawa Barat.

Meski ia mengakui kemampuan teknologi baru tersebut belum sepenuhnya diserap, ia cukup yakin terhadap kapabilitas pabriknya saat ini untuk beradaptasi. Kendala utama dalam membuat kendaraan listrik tempur pun sama dengan yang dialami oleh kendaraan dari pabrikan lain, yaitu material utama seperti baterai.

*Baca juga: *Indonesia Bisa Bikin Kendaraan Tempur dalam 2 Hari Saja!


"Industrinya (kendaraan tempur listrik) bisa dikatakan sudah siap walaupun belum maksimum tapi kemampuan material pendukung itu yang masih sulit kalau bicara impor," kata Mose.

Sebelum melangkah ke sana PT Pindad juga telah berkontribusi dalam mengurangi pencemaran polusi udara akibat emisi. Untuk itu mesin diesel yang kebanyakan menyuplai tenaga kendaraan tempur sudah dapat mengkonsumsi bahan bakar seperti B20.

"Kemarin kita coba B20 sudah untuk kendaraan Komodo yang kita lagi uji coba. Next kalau ini bagus kenapa nggak kita naik lagi B50. Sejauh ini kita masih pantau dari filter dan lain bagaimana efek dari penggunaan B20 itu," tutupnya. 

https://m.detik.com/oto/mobil/d-467...7457.20943682.1565319037-942418683.1502529545

Pindad has plan to designing a combat electric powered vehicle, while there is difficulties to secure battery technology


----------



## Soman45

AH-64 in Kartika Yudha exercise






and this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

madokafc_taek said:


> kaum radikal lagi ngamuk di papua.......banser mana banser ?


Ki ngapa cah bangladesh tekan kene


----------



## mandala

Looks like Pindad has modified Komodo 4x4 design with a new facelift.






https://m.detik.com/oto/mobil/d-4671560/komponen-lokal-kendaraan-tempur-pindad-tembus-70

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

mandala said:


> Looks like Pindad has modified Komodo 4x4 design with a new facelift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.detik.com/oto/mobil/d-467...bangga-dengan-mobil-tempuar-buatannya-sendiri




What is modified feature in this new komodo with earlier version?


----------



## GraveDigger388

mandala said:


> Looks like Pindad has modified Komodo 4x4 design with a new facelift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.detik.com/oto/mobil/d-4671560/komponen-lokal-kendaraan-tempur-pindad-tembus-70


Noooo I liked the old look. Now it looks like Sherpa..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Ruhnama said:


> What is modified feature in this new komodo with earlier version?


Komodo 4x4 old design that i took a photo during Indo Defence 2014 (J/A/A/S is my watermark):







New Komodo:






Noticed the difference from the headlamps, front windshield and the side design of the vehicle (different lines).

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

Sersan granny do her job

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lasa-X

madokafc_taek said:


> kaum radikal lagi ngamuk di papua.......banser mana banser ?


Yg mana kaum radikal? Yang jadi bunglon tiba2 jadi pembela merah putih padahal mau hancurin negara sendiri dengan kedok agama? 
Banser bukan untuk membungkam papuan yg dihina sebagai monyet oleh sesama bangsanya sendiri. Tapi buat ngehajar bangsat2 calon pemberontak seperti tahun 60an dan sekarang di Timteng.

Sorry for words guys but I feel so sad and upset how oknum2 and ormas bangsat treating our papuan brothers.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Lasa-X said:


> Yg mana kaum radikal? Yang jadi bunglon tiba2 jadi pembela merah putih padahal mau hancurin negara sendiri dengan kedok agama?
> Banser bukan untuk membungkam papuan yg dihina sebagai monyet oleh sesama bangsanya sendiri. Tapi buat ngehajar bangsat2 calon pemberontak seperti tahun 60an dan sekarang di Timteng.
> 
> Sorry for words guys but I feel so sad and upset how oknum2 and ormas bangsat treating our papuan brothers.


Rada kudet euy. Ceritanya gimana si?


----------



## Ruhnama

mandala said:


> Komodo 4x4 old design that i took a photo during Indo Defense (J/A/A/S is my watermark):
> 
> View attachment 574905
> 
> 
> New Komodo:
> 
> View attachment 574906
> 
> 
> Noticed the difference from the headlamps, front windshield and the side design of the vehicle (different lines).




Most obviously is side of the vehicle ok i see


----------



## Gundala

Soman45 said:


> AH-64 in Kartika Yudha exercise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this


Oh man I love Apache since the first time it went on production. It was a day dreaming kinda thing back then for us to have this baby in our arsenal systems. But we do now. I hope there will always be Apache where we station our leopard as air support. And I also wish we can maximize the data link interconectivity Apache has with other military assets such as F16, etc. The plan/rumour to acquire more Apache has surfaced a while back, by having more we can stationed some of them near leopard such as Atambua. Tho it will be interesting to see when we are going to execute the plan with major purchase listing we currently have like Viper, Air Tanker, awacs, Fregate, Hercules. But looking at how the govt put Defense spending as the highest post in our 2020 APBN I am confident that at least they already forecast how the region heating up each day thus will push the purchase of military assets as one of our priority


----------



## rondo.royal2

8x8 pandur pindad ,... Bener kan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

^ new unit or left over from HUT TNI few years ago?


----------



## mandala

umigami said:


> ^ new unit or left over from HUT TNI few years ago?


Looks like left over from HUT TNI still with the ARES promotional sticker on the side turret near the optic.


----------



## mengkom

Marine Rouge said:


> View attachment 574077
> View attachment 574078
> View attachment 574079
> View attachment 574080
> 
> Police forces in Papua Apparently got priority on personal equipment, this seeming all brand new to me @mengkom


those grey uniform is now become standard for SatReskrim Polda personnel (Criminal Investigation unit in district level)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Marine Rouge said:


> View attachment 574933
> View attachment 574934
> View attachment 574935
> View attachment 574936
> View attachment 574937
> View attachment 574939
> View attachment 574940
> View attachment 574941


Waiting for a picture of TNI-AD and US Army AH-64E Apache Guardian flying side by side.


----------



## Raduga

I know this was not related to our country whatsoever , but this rather an interesting news

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
I would consider turkmenistan as a land locked country with landlocked massive lake / sea , the caspian sea , but they decide to bought a full fledge corvette from turkey .

Long time ago when i was still sit in junior highschool i always wondered if iran somewhat decide to make a canal connecting persian gulf to caspian sea , and azerbaijan with turkey work together to make canal to connect caspian sea to the black sea , would it actually be plausible or beneficial for international marine traffic and for those country who participate in making of the canal and also the country who get land locked in caspian sea ? , and im also thinking it would actually reduce the piracy happened near coast of somali because freighter and tanker would rather re route to that iran , azerbaijan , turkey canal .


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> I know this was not related to our country whatsoever , but this rather an interesting news
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> I would consider turkmenistan as a land locked country with landlocked massive lake / sea , the caspian sea , but they decide to bought a full fledge corvette from turkey .
> 
> Long time ago when i was still sit in junior highschool i always wondered if iran somewhat decide to make a canal connecting persian gulf to caspian sea , and azerbaijan with turkey work together to make canal to connect caspian sea to the black sea , would it actually be plausible or beneficial for international marine traffic and for those country who participate in making of the canal and also the country who get land locked in caspian sea ? , and im also thinking it would actually reduce the piracy happened near coast of somali because freighter and tanker would rather re route to that iran , azerbaijan , turkey canal .



To made a cannal there is not feasible at all. First technology challenge, second enormous money needed, third the countries there all had hot headed temperamen


----------



## chandieka

Raduga said:


> I know this was not related to our country whatsoever , but this rather an interesting news
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> I would consider turkmenistan as a land locked country with landlocked massive lake / sea , the caspian sea , but they decide to bought a full fledge corvette from turkey .
> 
> Long time ago when i was still sit in junior highschool i always wondered if iran somewhat decide to make a canal connecting persian gulf to caspian sea , and azerbaijan with turkey work together to make canal to connect caspian sea to the black sea , would it actually be plausible or beneficial for international marine traffic and for those country who participate in making of the canal and also the country who get land locked in caspian sea ? , and im also thinking it would actually reduce the piracy happened near coast of somali because freighter and tanker would rather re route to that iran , azerbaijan , turkey canal .








if u want to connect caspian sea to either arabian sea or the black sea is just dump... 
i dont need to explain why tbh its pretty self explainatory


----------



## umigami



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cromwell

The Indonesian Navy has selected BAE Systems’ Bofors 57 Mk3 naval gun system for the country’s KCR-60 fast-attack vessel program.
The initial contracts with government-owned shipbuilder PT PAL Indonesia include four 57 Mk3 gun systems.

The Bofors 57mm naval gun is designed to address surface, air, and land threats in the littoral environment, and is already in service with a wide range of navies and coast guards, including those of the United States, Canada, Sweden, Finland and Mexico.

“This most recent contract with PT PAL Indonesia signifies the nation’s continued trust that BAE Systems naval guns consistently meet quality requirements and capability needs,” said Ulf Einefors, director of Weapon Systems Sweden at BAE Systems.

With a length of 60 meters, the KCR-60 was designed to quickly deploy guided anti-ship missiles against surface combatants and then rapidly and safely withdraw into the region’s archipelagos. Three KCR-60 vessels are currently in service with the Indonesian Navy, Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL, with a fourth ship scheduled to be operational in 2021.

Two of the new 57 Mk3 systems will be for two KCR-60 vessels currently under construction, while the remaining two guns will be integrated onto two existing KCR-60 ships. The gun systems will be produced at BAE Systems facilities in Karlskoga, Sweden. The first unit is scheduled for delivery in 2020 and the final unit in 2021.
038/2019

https://www.baesystems.com/en-us/ar...ected-for-indonesian-navy-s-fast-attack-craft

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> I know this was not related to our country whatsoever , but this rather an interesting news
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> I would consider turkmenistan as a land locked country with landlocked massive lake / sea , the caspian sea , but they decide to bought a full fledge corvette from turkey .
> 
> Long time ago when i was still sit in junior highschool i always wondered if iran somewhat decide to make a canal connecting persian gulf to caspian sea , and azerbaijan with turkey work together to make canal to connect caspian sea to the black sea , would it actually be plausible or beneficial for international marine traffic and for those country who participate in making of the canal and also the country who get land locked in caspian sea ? , and im also thinking it would actually reduce the piracy happened near coast of somali because freighter and tanker would rather re route to that iran , azerbaijan , turkey canal .


Even the seemingly small canal in Panama and Suez are regarded as grand projects, not without reason, obviously for it's strategic and economic benefits, and also the challenges present in it's construction. Panama canal cuts across some lake area, cutting the cost of it's construction, yet the canal still have limited capacity of how much traffic it could handle at a time, also due to it's series of barriers. Suez canal is built on a flat and "sterile" desert land, which made it easier to build compared to building canals on a mountainous or rocky area, yet it still costs a lot to build and even repeatedly become a hot zones in various wars simply because how important the canal was (and still is) and how it's strategic value is irreplacable elsewhere.

To put it simple, a strip of 100km canal built on an easy terrain cost a **** tonne of money already, even with the massive economic incentive. but 1000km+ canal across the mountains of Central Asia and Caucasus? with a very miniscule economic and strategic incentive? just imagine wanting to build a canal to cut Sumatra in half


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 574977
> 
> The Indonesian Navy has selected BAE Systems’ Bofors 57 Mk3 naval gun system for the country’s KCR-60 fast-attack vessel program.
> The initial contracts with government-owned shipbuilder PT PAL Indonesia include four 57 Mk3 gun systems.
> 
> The Bofors 57mm naval gun is designed to address surface, air, and land threats in the littoral environment, and is already in service with a wide range of navies and coast guards, including those of the United States, Canada, Sweden, Finland and Mexico.
> 
> “This most recent contract with PT PAL Indonesia signifies the nation’s continued trust that BAE Systems naval guns consistently meet quality requirements and capability needs,” said Ulf Einefors, director of Weapon Systems Sweden at BAE Systems.
> 
> With a length of 60 meters, the KCR-60 was designed to quickly deploy guided anti-ship missiles against surface combatants and then rapidly and safely withdraw into the region’s archipelagos. Three KCR-60 vessels are currently in service with the Indonesian Navy, Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL, with a fourth ship scheduled to be operational in 2021.
> 
> Two of the new 57 Mk3 systems will be for two KCR-60 vessels currently under construction, while the remaining two guns will be integrated onto two existing KCR-60 ships. The gun systems will be produced at BAE Systems facilities in Karlskoga, Sweden. The first unit is scheduled for delivery in 2020 and the final unit in 2021.
> 038/2019
> 
> https://www.baesystems.com/en-us/ar...ected-for-indonesian-navy-s-fast-attack-craft



more favor this rather than the burevestnik afterall , is it compatible with raytheon darpa mad fires munition ?



HellFireIndo said:


> Even the seemingly small canal in Panama and Suez are regarded as grand projects, not without reason, obviously for it's strategic and economic benefits, and also the challenges present in it's construction. Panama canal cuts across some lake area, cutting the cost of it's construction, yet the canal still have limited capacity of how much traffic it could handle at a time, also due to it's series of barriers. Suez canal is built on a flat and "sterile" desert land, which made it easier to build compared to building canals on a mountainous or rocky area, yet it still costs a lot to build and even repeatedly become a hot zones in various wars simply because how important the canal was (and still is) and how it's strategic value is irreplacable elsewhere.
> 
> To put it simple, a strip of 100km canal built on an easy terrain cost a **** tonne of money already, even with the massive economic incentive. but 1000km+ canal across the mountains of Central Asia and Caucasus? with a very miniscule economic and strategic incentive? just imagine wanting to build a canal to cut Sumatra in half


ah yes , i seemingly forget about the mountain range


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 574977
> 
> The Indonesian Navy has selected BAE Systems’ Bofors 57 Mk3 naval gun system for the country’s KCR-60 fast-attack vessel program.
> The initial contracts with government-owned shipbuilder PT PAL Indonesia include four 57 Mk3 gun systems.
> 
> The Bofors 57mm naval gun is designed to address surface, air, and land threats in the littoral environment, and is already in service with a wide range of navies and coast guards, including those of the United States, Canada, Sweden, Finland and Mexico.
> 
> “This most recent contract with PT PAL Indonesia signifies the nation’s continued trust that BAE Systems naval guns consistently meet quality requirements and capability needs,” said Ulf Einefors, director of Weapon Systems Sweden at BAE Systems.
> 
> With a length of 60 meters, the KCR-60 was designed to quickly deploy guided anti-ship missiles against surface combatants and then rapidly and safely withdraw into the region’s archipelagos. Three KCR-60 vessels are currently in service with the Indonesian Navy, Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL, with a fourth ship scheduled to be operational in 2021.
> 
> Two of the new 57 Mk3 systems will be for two KCR-60 vessels currently under construction, while the remaining two guns will be integrated onto two existing KCR-60 ships. The gun systems will be produced at BAE Systems facilities in Karlskoga, Sweden. The first unit is scheduled for delivery in 2020 and the final unit in 2021.
> 038/2019
> 
> https://www.baesystems.com/en-us/ar...ected-for-indonesian-navy-s-fast-attack-craft



At least made our KCR 60 had the firepower and sensory systems comparable of a small corvettes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Para raider on the move and using camo foliage to cover their entrechment




































Those mortar carriage is looking like those unit self improvement

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 574977
> 
> The Indonesian Navy has selected BAE Systems’ Bofors 57 Mk3 naval gun system for the country’s KCR-60 fast-attack vessel program.
> The initial contracts with government-owned shipbuilder PT PAL Indonesia include four 57 Mk3 gun systems.
> 
> The Bofors 57mm naval gun is designed to address surface, air, and land threats in the littoral environment, and is already in service with a wide range of navies and coast guards, including those of the United States, Canada, Sweden, Finland and Mexico.
> 
> “This most recent contract with PT PAL Indonesia signifies the nation’s continued trust that BAE Systems naval guns consistently meet quality requirements and capability needs,” said Ulf Einefors, director of Weapon Systems Sweden at BAE Systems.
> 
> With a length of 60 meters, the KCR-60 was designed to quickly deploy guided anti-ship missiles against surface combatants and then rapidly and safely withdraw into the region’s archipelagos. Three KCR-60 vessels are currently in service with the Indonesian Navy, Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL, with a fourth ship scheduled to be operational in 2021.
> 
> Two of the new 57 Mk3 systems will be for two KCR-60 vessels currently under construction, while the remaining two guns will be integrated onto two existing KCR-60 ships. The gun systems will be produced at BAE Systems facilities in Karlskoga, Sweden. The first unit is scheduled for delivery in 2020 and the final unit in 2021.
> 038/2019
> 
> https://www.baesystems.com/en-us/ar...ected-for-indonesian-navy-s-fast-attack-craft


Glad they ditch the a220 in favor of mk110

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

pics doesnt belong to me,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> more favor this rather than the burevestnik afterall , is it compatible with raytheon darpa mad fires munition ?
> 
> 
> ah yes , i seemingly forget about the mountain range


https://www.overtdefense.com/2019/0...e-expanded-capabilities-to-navys-mk-110-guns/
MAD ammunitions were tested through Bofor 57mm Mk.110 which is slightly upgraded version of Mk.III


----------



## Ruhnama

HellFireIndo said:


> Even the seemingly small canal in Panama and Suez are regarded as grand projects, not without reason, obviously for it's strategic and economic benefits, and also the challenges present in it's construction. Panama canal cuts across some lake area, cutting the cost of it's construction, yet the canal still have limited capacity of how much traffic it could handle at a time, also due to it's series of barriers. Suez canal is built on a flat and "sterile" desert land, which made it easier to build compared to building canals on a mountainous or rocky area, yet it still costs a lot to build and even repeatedly become a hot zones in various wars simply because how important the canal was (and still is) and how it's strategic value is irreplacable elsewhere.
> 
> To put it simple, a strip of 100km canal built on an easy terrain cost a **** tonne of money already, even with the massive economic incentive. but 1000km+ canal across the mountains of Central Asia and Caucasus? with a very miniscule economic and strategic incentive? just imagine wanting to build a canal to cut Sumatra in half



There is canal connected black sea with caspian sea. The cannal runing through russia area. Russia build this cannal in 1930s as i know. It connected volga and don river.

Azerbaijan get new patrol ship from US ex uscg, the ship sent through this cannal

Ok oot back to topic hehehe


----------



## umigami

Marine Rouge said:


> pics doesnt belong to me,
> 
> View attachment 575005
> View attachment 575006
> View attachment 575007
> View attachment 575008
> View attachment 575009
> View attachment 575010
> View attachment 575011


BUSET....
Fow how much longer that tua-renta tin can need to serve?
I'm not talking about amx13


----------



## NEKONEKO

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 574977
> 
> The Indonesian Navy has selected BAE Systems’ Bofors 57 Mk3 naval gun system for the country’s KCR-60 fast-attack vessel program.
> The initial contracts with government-owned shipbuilder PT PAL Indonesia include four 57 Mk3 gun systems.
> 
> The Bofors 57mm naval gun is designed to address surface, air, and land threats in the littoral environment, and is already in service with a wide range of navies and coast guards, including those of the United States, Canada, Sweden, Finland and Mexico.
> 
> “This most recent contract with PT PAL Indonesia signifies the nation’s continued trust that BAE Systems naval guns consistently meet quality requirements and capability needs,” said Ulf Einefors, director of Weapon Systems Sweden at BAE Systems.
> 
> With a length of 60 meters, the KCR-60 was designed to quickly deploy guided anti-ship missiles against surface combatants and then rapidly and safely withdraw into the region’s archipelagos. Three KCR-60 vessels are currently in service with the Indonesian Navy, Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL, with a fourth ship scheduled to be operational in 2021.
> 
> Two of the new 57 Mk3 systems will be for two KCR-60 vessels currently under construction, while the remaining two guns will be integrated onto two existing KCR-60 ships. The gun systems will be produced at BAE Systems facilities in Karlskoga, Sweden. The first unit is scheduled for delivery in 2020 and the final unit in 2021.
> 038/2019
> 
> https://www.baesystems.com/en-us/ar...ected-for-indonesian-navy-s-fast-attack-craft


How about the missiles?


----------



## Cromwell

jek_sperrow said:


> How about the missiles?


No news yet so far


----------



## Ruhnama

When TNI in operation in papua or poso, tni wear armor and carrying vest

so why in the exercise they didnt use it? Are we lack of this item?

What type mortar in that pict? 120mm?


----------



## barjo

Ruhnama said:


> When TNI in operation in papua or poso, tni wear armor and carrying vest
> 
> so why in the exercise they didnt use it? Are we lack of this item?
> 
> What type mortar in that pict? 120mm?


Depends what kind of unit and mission.
For riot control or large scale operation they may wear the vest. But for infiltration under water or recon unit, vest may made their extra gear to heavy. So depends on mission and what unit they are


----------



## Var Dracon

Raduga said:


> I know this was not related to our country whatsoever , but this rather an interesting news
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> I would consider turkmenistan as a land locked country with landlocked massive lake / sea , the caspian sea , but they decide to bought a full fledge corvette from turkey .
> 
> Long time ago when i was still sit in junior highschool i always wondered if iran somewhat decide to make a canal connecting persian gulf to caspian sea , and azerbaijan with turkey work together to make canal to connect caspian sea to the black sea , would it actually be plausible or beneficial for international marine traffic and for those country who participate in making of the canal and also the country who get land locked in caspian sea ? , and im also thinking it would actually reduce the piracy happened near coast of somali because freighter and tanker would rather re route to that iran , azerbaijan , turkey canal .



Fun fact here: Swiss, albeit a landlocked country, has the so-called "merchant navy" or "merchant marine".


----------



## Nike

Ruhnama said:


> When TNI in operation in papua or poso, tni wear armor and carrying vest
> 
> so why in the exercise they didnt use it? Are we lack of this item?
> 
> What type mortar in that pict? 120mm?



81 mm cal, RE Finland model. 

*TNI AL Luncurkan Tiga Kapal Angkut Tank untuk Perkuat Operasi Amfibi*
Sucipto
Rabu, 21 Agustus 2019 - 06:29 WIB




Asisten Logistik Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (Aslog KSAL) Laksamana Muda TNI Moelyanto meluncurkan sekaligus melakukan penamaan terhadap tiga kapal angkut tank di Galangan PT Daya Radar Utama, Lampung. Ketiga kapal tersebut untuk mendukung operasi amfibi TN
16Shares




















LAMPUNG - TNI AL meluncurkan sekaligus melaksanakan shipnaming atau penamaan terhadap tiga Kapal Angkut Tank (AT) yakni, AT-5,6 dan 7 di Galangan PT Daya Radar Utama, Lampung pada Senin, 19 Agustus, 2019.

Seluruh kapal tersebut masing-masing diberi nama, Teluk Youtefa untuk Kapal AT-5, Teluk Palu untuk Kapal AT-6 dan Teluk Calang Kapal AT-7. Ketiga kapal yang memiliki panjang keseluruhan 120 meter, dengan panjang garis air 111, 89 mm dan lebar 18 m serta tinggi 7,8 meter ini mempunyai kecepatan maksimum 16 knot, dengan kecepatan jelajah 15 knot dan kecepatan ekonomis (patroli) 14 knot.

Selain itu, ketiga kapal tersebut juga memiliki kapasitas angkut sebanyak 10 unit tank Leopard atau 14 unit BMP-3F dan 1 unit Helikopter serta dapat mengangkut sebanyak 478 personel. 

Baca Juga:

Kapolri, Ketua MPR Hingga Panglima TNI Hadiri Ulang Tahun OSO
Begini Potret Pasukan TNI AD pada Peringatan HUT ke-74 RI


Asisten Logistik Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (Aslog KSAL) Laksamana Muda TNI Moelyanto menjelaskan, pada 15 Mei dan 1 Juni 2019 Kapal AT 5 dan 6 telah sukses di luncurkan dalam keadaan aman dan lancar. 



Menurut dia, secara teknis pelaksanaan launching ditujukan untuk mengetahui stabilitas kapal dan kekedapan badan kapal terhadap kemungkinan risiko bahaya kebocoran mengingat kapal tersebut disiapkan untuk pelaksanaan tugas operasi amfibi yang disertai dengan pergeseran pasukan menggunakan kendaraan tempur amfibi.

”Pembangunan tiga unit Kapal Angkut Tank memiliki makna yang sangat strategis terhadap profesionalisme TNI AL, dan keberadaan kapal-kapal tersebut dapat dijadikan sebagai momentum bagi prajurit dalam mendalami ilmu operasi amfibi, pergeseran pasukan menggunakan kendaraan dan material tempur serta kegiatan sosial yakni pengiriman bantuan pulau-pulau yang tertimpa bencana,” katanya, dalam keterangan yang diterima SINDOnews Rabu (21/8/2019).

Pembangunan ketiga kapal ini, kata dia, merupakan manifestasi dari kebijakan pembangunan TNI AL menuju Minimum Essential Force (MEF). Dengan kehadiran ketiga kapal angkut tank ini, diharapkan menjadi sarana penghubung dan pemersatu kemaritiman Indonesia sehingga menjadi inspirasi bagi komandan beserta seluruh Anak Buah Kapal (ABK) dalam mendukung tugas pokok TNI AL menjaga kedaulatan wilayah perairan Indonesia. 
ADVERTISEMENT


”Atas nama TNI AL saya sampaikan ucapan terima kasih dan penghargaan yang tinggi kepada Direktur Utama PT Daya Radar Utama atas terwujudnya pembangunan tiga unit kapal ini serta kepada Kadisadal, Dansatgas Proyek Pengadaan Dalam Negeri Kapal AT 5,6 dan 7 serta pihak-pihak yang telah berkontribusi dalam penyelesaian “Scope of Work” proyek pengadaan Alutsista hingga ke tahap launching,” ungkapnya.

Pada kesempatan itu, TNI AL juga melaunching Kapal AT-7 Teluk Calang. Diharapkan kapal beserta calon Komandan dan ABK yang mengawaki diberikan keselamatan dan keamanan dalam melaksanakan tugas dan pengabdian kepada negara dan bangsa Indonesia.

Penamanaan dan peluncuran ketiga Kapal Angkut Tank tersebut ditandai dengan penekanan tombol sirine oleh Aslog KSAL. Selanjutnya Kapal AT-7 Teluk Calang turun menggunakan airbag balloons yang kemudian dilanjutkan dengan penandatanganan berita acara oleh Kadisadal dan Direktur Utama PT Daya Radar Utama disaksikan Aslog KSAL.
(sco)

https://nasional.sindonews.com/read...-tank-untuk-perkuat-operasi-amfibi-1566343655

Indonesia Navy launching three LST at the same time, KRI teluk Yoteva, KRI teluk Calang and KRI teluk Palu. This part of rematerialization of TNI AL inventory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 574977
> 
> The Indonesian Navy has selected BAE Systems’ Bofors 57 Mk3 naval gun system for the country’s KCR-60 fast-attack vessel program.
> The initial contracts with government-owned shipbuilder PT PAL Indonesia include *four 57 Mk3 gun systems.*


_*Singapore, 13 May 2019* - During a signing ceremony in Surabaya, Indonesia, Terma was officially awarded the contract for delivery of a complete C-Series Combat Suite for *four KCR-60* vessels of the Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL).
The scope of supply for each of the vessels will include Terma’s C-Flex Combat Management System, SCANTER 4603 X-Band radar, C-Guard Decoy Launching System, C-Fire Electro Optical Fire Control System, and full system integration of shipborne sensors and effectors such as *naval guns and missile systems*. In addition, Terma will assume the role of Combat System Integrator (CSI).
https://www.terma.com/press/news-20...zAjGsVxCwf1y-gR9Xj2ong1HiPzbeJXZGdbgF05Iswm0c
_
Four bofors gun and four packet terma c, and they will integrate the weapons and sensors, still no info about the missile smh till now. I hope all KCR will follow this standard version.


Cromwell said:


> No news yet so far


I hope we get it from the west.


Var Dracon said:


> Fun fact here: Swiss, albeit a landlocked country, has the so-called "merchant navy" or "merchant marine".


They have access to world ocean via river.


----------



## Raduga

Marine Rouge said:


> 81 mm cal, RE Finland model.
> 
> *TNI AL Luncurkan Tiga Kapal Angkut Tank untuk Perkuat Operasi Amfibi*
> Sucipto
> Rabu, 21 Agustus 2019 - 06:29 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asisten Logistik Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (Aslog KSAL) Laksamana Muda TNI Moelyanto meluncurkan sekaligus melakukan penamaan terhadap tiga kapal angkut tank di Galangan PT Daya Radar Utama, Lampung. Ketiga kapal tersebut untuk mendukung operasi amfibi TN
> 16Shares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAMPUNG - TNI AL meluncurkan sekaligus melaksanakan shipnaming atau penamaan terhadap tiga Kapal Angkut Tank (AT) yakni, AT-5,6 dan 7 di Galangan PT Daya Radar Utama, Lampung pada Senin, 19 Agustus, 2019.
> 
> Seluruh kapal tersebut masing-masing diberi nama, Teluk Youtefa untuk Kapal AT-5, Teluk Palu untuk Kapal AT-6 dan Teluk Calang Kapal AT-7. Ketiga kapal yang memiliki panjang keseluruhan 120 meter, dengan panjang garis air 111, 89 mm dan lebar 18 m serta tinggi 7,8 meter ini mempunyai kecepatan maksimum 16 knot, dengan kecepatan jelajah 15 knot dan kecepatan ekonomis (patroli) 14 knot.
> 
> Selain itu, ketiga kapal tersebut juga memiliki kapasitas angkut sebanyak 10 unit tank Leopard atau 14 unit BMP-3F dan 1 unit Helikopter serta dapat mengangkut sebanyak 478 personel.
> 
> Baca Juga:
> 
> Kapolri, Ketua MPR Hingga Panglima TNI Hadiri Ulang Tahun OSO
> Begini Potret Pasukan TNI AD pada Peringatan HUT ke-74 RI
> 
> 
> Asisten Logistik Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (Aslog KSAL) Laksamana Muda TNI Moelyanto menjelaskan, pada 15 Mei dan 1 Juni 2019 Kapal AT 5 dan 6 telah sukses di luncurkan dalam keadaan aman dan lancar.
> 
> 
> 
> Menurut dia, secara teknis pelaksanaan launching ditujukan untuk mengetahui stabilitas kapal dan kekedapan badan kapal terhadap kemungkinan risiko bahaya kebocoran mengingat kapal tersebut disiapkan untuk pelaksanaan tugas operasi amfibi yang disertai dengan pergeseran pasukan menggunakan kendaraan tempur amfibi.
> 
> ”Pembangunan tiga unit Kapal Angkut Tank memiliki makna yang sangat strategis terhadap profesionalisme TNI AL, dan keberadaan kapal-kapal tersebut dapat dijadikan sebagai momentum bagi prajurit dalam mendalami ilmu operasi amfibi, pergeseran pasukan menggunakan kendaraan dan material tempur serta kegiatan sosial yakni pengiriman bantuan pulau-pulau yang tertimpa bencana,” katanya, dalam keterangan yang diterima SINDOnews Rabu (21/8/2019).
> 
> Pembangunan ketiga kapal ini, kata dia, merupakan manifestasi dari kebijakan pembangunan TNI AL menuju Minimum Essential Force (MEF). Dengan kehadiran ketiga kapal angkut tank ini, diharapkan menjadi sarana penghubung dan pemersatu kemaritiman Indonesia sehingga menjadi inspirasi bagi komandan beserta seluruh Anak Buah Kapal (ABK) dalam mendukung tugas pokok TNI AL menjaga kedaulatan wilayah perairan Indonesia.
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> 
> ”Atas nama TNI AL saya sampaikan ucapan terima kasih dan penghargaan yang tinggi kepada Direktur Utama PT Daya Radar Utama atas terwujudnya pembangunan tiga unit kapal ini serta kepada Kadisadal, Dansatgas Proyek Pengadaan Dalam Negeri Kapal AT 5,6 dan 7 serta pihak-pihak yang telah berkontribusi dalam penyelesaian “Scope of Work” proyek pengadaan Alutsista hingga ke tahap launching,” ungkapnya.
> 
> Pada kesempatan itu, TNI AL juga melaunching Kapal AT-7 Teluk Calang. Diharapkan kapal beserta calon Komandan dan ABK yang mengawaki diberikan keselamatan dan keamanan dalam melaksanakan tugas dan pengabdian kepada negara dan bangsa Indonesia.
> 
> Penamanaan dan peluncuran ketiga Kapal Angkut Tank tersebut ditandai dengan penekanan tombol sirine oleh Aslog KSAL. Selanjutnya Kapal AT-7 Teluk Calang turun menggunakan airbag balloons yang kemudian dilanjutkan dengan penandatanganan berita acara oleh Kadisadal dan Direktur Utama PT Daya Radar Utama disaksikan Aslog KSAL.
> (sco)
> 
> https://nasional.sindonews.com/read...-tank-untuk-perkuat-operasi-amfibi-1566343655
> 
> Indonesia Navy launching three LST at the same time, KRI teluk Yoteva, KRI teluk Calang and KRI teluk Palu. This part of rematerialization of TNI AL inventory


as always , PT.DRU really work fast , we could equipped our coast guard with like ten 120+ metre cutters with this kind of construction performance , the KP Orca from ministry of fisheries were also made from PT.DRU if i remember , our administration should really support the Batam massive shipyard complex that consisted of many local private company






maybe like give them some gantry crane for drydock


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> as always , PT.DRU really work fast , we could equipped our coast guard with like ten 120+ metre cutters with this kind of construction performance , the KP Orca from ministry of fisheries were also made from PT.DRU if i remember , our administration should really support the Batam massive shipyard complex that consisted of many local private company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe like give them some gantry crane for drydock



They got some bad cases, bribery and underspeck issue. This made them cant enter future government tender until further notices.


----------



## Gundala

_Our Inhan, what we have achieved and future outlook and challange in general. Good reading 

*Menggapai Cita-cita Kemandirian Industri Pertahanan dalam Semangat 74 Tahun Kemerdekaan*
Sabtu, 17 Agustus 2019 09:21
Penulis : Beny Adrian

_
Angkasa.news - Jika mau jujur, kemandirian industri pertahanan Indonesia memang belum mencapai harapan meski bukan samasekali tidak ada kemajuan.

Buktinya pembuatan senapan serbu, pistol, amunisi, ranpur, rantis, kapal perang, pesawat terbang masih berlangsung di sejumlah pabrik milik BUMN dan swasta. Bahkan Indonesa pun sudah mulai merebut teknologi di bidang pesawat tempur dan kapal selam. Titik terang sudah terlihat di ujung cakrawala.

Namun demikian, cita-cita untuk meraih kemandirian di bidang industri pertahananan (Inhan) guna memenuhi kebutuhan TNI dan Polri masih menghadapi sejumlah kendala. Komitmen pemerintah, industri, dan pengguna terkadang masih naik turun yang membuat kemajuan Inhan Indonesia tidak bisa secepat roket.

Menurut Marsdya (Pur) Eris Herryanto yang pernah menjadi Sekretaris Jenderal Kementerian Pertahanan (2010-2013), membangun industri pertahanan harus dilihat sejarahnya.

“Harus melihat sejarahnya agar paham kenapa kita harus membangun industri pertahahan,” ungkap Eris saat ditemui angkasa.news di kantor Indonesia Asia Games Organizing Committee (INASGOC) dimana penerbang F-16 ini dipercaya sebagai Sekjen.

Eris pun bercerita panjang lebar sejarah lahirnya Undang-undang (UU) no. 16 Tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan.

Berawal dari bencana tsunami di Aceh pada 26 Desember 2004, saat itu Indonesia masih diembargo Amerika Serikat yang berlangsung sejak 1995. Dalam waktu sembilan tahun sampai saat itu, menjadikan kesiapan alutsista TNI turun drastis. Khususnya alutsista dari Barat.

“Saya ingat jumlah alutsista, saya di Srenum Wassrenum Panglima TNI saat itu. Harusnya TNI kalau ada bencana terdepan membantu, saat itu kesiapan _Hercules_ hanya satu dari 20-an. Kapal LST hanya dua,” kenang Eris.

Dalam kondisi kalut itu, Wapres Jusuf Kalla lalu memerintahkan untuk mencari pesawat C-130 _Hercules_ bekas yang murah guna kepentingan bencana saat itu.

Tentu tidak mudah mencari _Hercules_ yang dikenal kuda beban andal. Sekalipun bekas. Sampai akhirnya bantuan jembatan udara mengalir dari sejumlah negara ke Aceh.

Setahun kemudian, 2005, Presiden Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono datang ke Kemenhan untuk mengadakan _round table discussion_. “Kita membicarakan situasi saat itu bahwa kita tidak bisa mandiri jika tidak menghidupkan industri pertahanan, tidak ada kemandirian. Itu poinnya,” ungkap Eris lagi.

Dari situ dibuat kesepakatan bagaimana membangun Inhan. Pasalnya sampai detik itu, Inhan Indonesia masih terpuruk imbas krisis moneter 98. Sehingga banyak proyek strategis tertunda bahkan batal yang meninggalkan utang. “Kondisi industri pertahanan berada di posisi terbawah,” kata Eris.

Barulah sejak 2007, Marsda Eris mendapat posisi strategi sebagai Dirjen Sarana Pertahanan Kemenhan hingga 2009. Salah satu _legacy_ yang diterimanya adalah membuat seminar nasional untuk membangun Inhan.

Saat digelar 2009, seminar ini menghasilkan kesepakatan untuk membuat buku putih Inhan. Di dalam buku putih itu disebutkan bahwa Inhan akan maju jika didukung oleh tiga pilar yaitu pengguna, pemerintah, dan Inhan itu sendiri.

Sebagai tindak lanjutnya, pemerintah mengeluarkan surat keputusan pembentukan KKIP (Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan) dengan ketuanya langsung menteri pertahanan. KKIP bersidang sekali setiap tahun yang dipimpin langsung oleh presiden. “KKIP dibentuk untuk mengakomodir tiga pilar itu,” kata Eris.

Bersama komponen lainnya, KKIP mengawal pembuatan UU no. 16 Tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan. Diingatkan Eris, UU ini diresmikan tak lama sebelum HUT TNI, Oktober 2012.

UU no. 16 inilah yang mengamanatkan pemerintah untuk memenuhi kebutuhan TNI dan Polri dalam hal alat peralatan pertahanan keamanan.

Dengan bekal undang-undang ini, pembangunan Inhan sejatinya tinggal jalan. Namun demikian pembangunan Inhan masih harus memperhatikan tiga komponen yaitu Infrastruktur, Teknologi, dan Sumber Daya Manusia (SDM). “Kalau ketiganya dibangun maka Inhan akan maju.”

Penerbang aerobatik pesawat Pitts S-2C inipun menjabarkan secara detail.

Dari soal Infrastruktur jelas Indonesia masih kekurangan. Saat ini PAT PAL sedang dan akan membangun kapal selam. Pemerintah sudah membangun fasilitas hangar dan sebagainya dengan nilai Rp 1,5 triliun. Itupun masih diperlukan 30 persen lagi dari kebutuhan manufakur kapal selam.

Begitu pula PTDI yang akan membuat pesawat tempur IFX bersama Korea Selatan, sudah menyiapkan hangar produksi, membeli peralatan komposit, peralatan tester, laboratorium dan sebagainya.......

(Continue Reading from the link below)

https://angkasa.news/teknologi/deta...ertahanan-dalam-semangat-74-tahun-kemerdekaan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Credit to twitter TNI AU, 

TNI AU HUET (helicopter underwater escape training) facility at lakespra saryanto, one of the few in the region


----------



## Ruhnama

Anyone, have you see vid taipur firing scar? Are they use scar right now or only test it??

About our INHAN, if we compared to another developing country like Pak, are we behind them? Or we are have advantage in some sector?


IMHO :
Some short time embargo, maybe make a country to be creative and want to develop local def.industry. many country has embargoed in past time like south africa (apertheid), turkey (1970s cyprus case) etc they have some edge in def.industry


----------



## striver44

Ruhnama said:


> Anyone, have you see vid taipur firing scar? Are they use scar right now or only test it??
> 
> About our INHAN, if we compared to another developing country like Pak, are we behind them? Or we are have advantage in some sector?
> 
> 
> IMHO :
> Some short time embargo, maybe make a country to be creative and want to develop local def.industry. many country has embargoed in past time like south africa (apertheid), turkey (1970s cyprus case) etc they have some edge in def.industry


Why on earth does we want to compare ourselves with pakistan? I think we are closer with vietnam. Even though on some are vietnam has clear advantage in their military industrial complex.


----------



## barjo

Ruhnama said:


> Anyone, have you see vid taipur firing scar? Are they use scar right now or only test it??
> 
> About our INHAN, if we compared to another developing country like Pak, are we behind them? Or we are have advantage in some sector?
> 
> 
> IMHO :
> Some short time embargo, maybe make a country to be creative and want to develop local def.industry. many country has embargoed in past time like south africa (apertheid), turkey (1970s cyprus case) etc they have some edge in def.industry


Its funny thing when we've got embargoed, the first comment in every line is always comparing to anything who dont get embargo, more funny thing when we got embargoed the first thing in compare is just complaining why we got embargoed and other dont... Do someone here wish we've got embargoed again? For what fault should we got it?

Developing a tech is not always advantages of being embargoed... Is stupid idea being embargoed makes you smart, you can compare yourself to the North korea, you starving but atleast you've got a nuke? And do we got a guarantee you will not complaining with out WIFI and internet gaming stuff?

LOL


----------



## HellFireIndo

umigami said:


> BUSET....
> Fow how much longer that tua-renta tin can need to serve?
> I'm not talking about amx13


I'm surprised that they still use that Museum relic up to this day, when Anoa is much better and quite cheap too.


----------



## Ruhnama

barjo said:


> Its funny thing when we've got embargoed, the first comment in every line is always comparing to anything who dont get embargo, more funny thing when we got embargoed the first thing in compare is just complaining why we got embargoed and other dont... Do someone here wish we've got embargoed again? For what fault should we got it?
> 
> Developing a tech is not always advantages of being embargoed... Is stupid idea being embargoed makes you smart, you can compare yourself to the North korea, you starving but atleast you've got a nuke? And do we got a guarantee you will not complaining with out WIFI and internet gaming stuff?
> 
> LOL



Long time embargo is suck, see iran and N.korea.
Turk and s.africa have embargoed then. (Embargod in weapon purchase)But now they have good def.industry
If short time embargo, the country think of self sufficient (maybe kapok/learn a lesson from that... learn mistake from that)

Why pakistan? Hmm because, this is pakistan forum 
vietnam have licensed kh 35 missile, such a great advancement.


Btw, why in Sukarno era we didnt license any assault rifle product? Are Pindad at that time didnt have supporting machine or capabaility to make a metal part for rifle?
Or maybe this is related with economy condition???


----------



## Gundala

Ruhnama said:


> Long time embargo is suck, see iran and N.korea.
> Turk and s.africa have embargoed then. (Embargod in weapon purchase)But now they have good def.industry
> If short time embargo, the country think of self sufficient (maybe kapok/learn a lesson from that... learn mistake from that)
> 
> Why pakistan? Hmm because, this is pakistan forum
> vietnam have licensed kh 35 missile, such a great advancement.
> 
> 
> Btw, why in Sukarno era we didnt license any assault rifle product? Are Pindad at that time didnt have supporting machine or capabaility to make a metal part for rifle?
> Or maybe this is related with economy condition???


Inhan is highly related to economy and industry in one country. Building good Inhan need a good strong buyer and supplier. Good strong buyer and supplier = Good Economy (I am trying to make it easy to understand). For example: How many "baut & mur" needed for 1 fighter/air plane? Do we even have local industry that can produce Air Plane grade baut & mur? Another one is tire - as for now we are still trying to develop ban pesawat, tho we have many civilian air plane but still it prolly havent met the economic scale. If economic scale is not there then we would have local tire that is more expensive compare to imported one.

If Viet have licensed Kh 35 doesnt mean that we are below them in overall missile knowledge. We can produce our own propelan (fuel for missile). Metalurgy is still behind last time I checked, the propelan motor casing is still melted if we are trying to reach higher range. This still undergoing study including seeker, etc. So yeah, doing our own R&D and for them having licensed missile cant be compared apple to apple in relation to missile technology and knowledge degree. Further more variables needed to say who is better.

Soekarno era we had nothing. No industry, no skilled labour, no metalurgy knowledge, etc. We dont even have enough food to feed our people. So I dont need to explain more why we didnt have inhan back then except few people trying to make prototype. Tho some of them succeded but no money to do license and produce. Economy is still priority. History has shown that good economy is a solid base for Inhan. Uni Soviet is a great example of how strong military power crumbled into pieces if not supported with solid economy


----------



## Kejora

Anyone here have inside knowledge why Indonesia chose to adopt FN FNC/SS-1? Is there any political consideration behind it?


----------



## barjo

Ruhnama said:


> Long time embargo is suck, see iran and N.korea.
> Turk and s.africa have embargoed then. (Embargod in weapon purchase)But now they have good def.industry
> If short time embargo, the country think of self sufficient (maybe kapok/learn a lesson from that... learn mistake from that)
> 
> Why pakistan? Hmm because, this is pakistan forum
> vietnam have licensed kh 35 missile, such a great advancement.
> 
> 
> Btw, why in Sukarno era we didnt license any assault rifle product? Are Pindad at that time didnt have supporting machine or capabaility to make a metal part for rifle?
> Or maybe this is related with economy condition???


If you need only to make car that run into a landmine or something flying without wing, do you think its worthy for us to get embargoed? Are you lost your mind?

Okey forget it



Kejora said:


> Anyone here have inside knowledge why Indonesia chose to adopt FN FNC/SS-1? Is there any political consideration behind it?


Because we don't get m16 license


----------



## Logam42

Marine Rouge said:


> *Pindad Mau Bikin Mobil Tempur Bertenaga Listrik*
> *Rizki Pratama* - detikOto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mobil Militer Nasional Pindad. Foto: Dikhy Sasra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pindad has plan to designing a combat electric powered vehicle, while there is difficulties to secure battery technology



...Why????

I have no understanding why they are trying to make electric engine combat vehicle. We don't even have battery technology yet and as it stands its yet another logistical nightmare in the making.



GraveDigger388 said:


> Rada kudet euy. Ceritanya gimana si?



A lot of rumours flying around but here's the super-summarized-facts only Chronology:

*17/08/2019 Thursday, Malang:*
Papuan Students & a Pro-Papuan Independence NGO hold a protest march against the New York Agreement, in which America recognise Indonesian sovereignty over Papua in 1962. Of course, they had no police permit, since the name of the NGO is a clear signal it is up to no good.

Because of that, no police escort, local residents (unclear if mobilised or spontaneous) got into clash with separatist marchers. Many people, including Papuans, injured.

Malang Mayor makes statement that Papuan Students causing civil disturbances will be sent home.

*19/08/2019 Saturday, Surabaya:*
Local residents and NGOs surround Papuan Student Dormitory after photo of Indonesian Flag in a gutter is circulated, alleging it was done by Papuans in front of the Papuan Student Dormitory. No actual evidence beyond photo is found.

No injuries, as Papuans stay in their Dormitory.

Police later come to the building, shooting tear-gas into the dormitory and detain several students for questioning. It is unclear if they faced resistance while entering the dormitory, no injuries of students reported after detainment process.

Students later released as there was no evidence that they were perpetrators and no witnesses or confessions.

2*0/08/2019 Sunday, Papua:*

Multiple Riots in Papuan cities, citing racist remarks of Malang Mayor and racism displayed by local residents, pro-Indonesian NGO, and Surabayan police. Many riots become violent, with vandalism to state symbols conducted.

Jatim Governor issues apology for the events in her province.

*21/08/2019 Monday, Malang:*

Tension in Papua lowers.

Malang Governor issues apology. 

______________________________

Basically that. A lot of people are saying the Surabaya incident was set up. Some say it was by Islamic Radicals stirring up trouble. Others say it was by Pro-Independence activists trying to provoke a clash that would anger Papuans who were neutral in regards to Independence.




barjo said:


> Its funny thing when we've got embargoed, the first comment in every line is always comparing to anything who dont get embargo, more funny thing when we got embargoed the first thing in compare is just complaining why we got embargoed and other dont... Do someone here wish we've got embargoed again? For what fault should we got it?
> 
> Developing a tech is not always advantages of being embargoed... Is stupid idea being embargoed makes you smart, you can compare yourself to the North korea, you starving but atleast you've got a nuke? And do we got a guarantee you will not complaining with out WIFI and internet gaming stuff?
> 
> LOL



Yeah, we were pretty unlucky that the embargo period also during time of weak economy, and that our internal problem wasn't big enough to justify full investment in military industrial complex (Lucky thing actually). Funny it took a disaster to finally get the ball rolling.



HellFireIndo said:


> I'm surprised that they still use that Museum relic up to this day, when Anoa is much better and quite cheap too.



Yeah, I'm not even sure that old relic is bulletproof. That armour is damn old I won't be surprised if even smallarms fire will piece it.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Logam42 said:


> A lot of rumours flying around but here's the super-summarized-facts only Chronology:
> 
> *17/08/2019 Thursday, Malang:*
> Papuan Students & a Pro-Papuan Independence NGO hold a protest march against the New York Agreement, in which America recognise Indonesian sovereignty over Papua in 1962. Of course, they had no police permit, since the name of the NGO is a clear signal it is up to no good.
> 
> Because of that, no police escort, local residents (unclear if mobilised or spontaneous) got into clash with separatist marchers. Many people, including Papuans, injured.
> 
> Malang Mayor makes statement that Papuan Students causing civil disturbances will be sent home.
> 
> *19/08/2019 Saturday, Surabaya:*
> Local residents and NGOs surround Papuan Student Dormitory after photo of Indonesian Flag in a gutter is circulated, alleging it was done by Papuans in front of the Papuan Student Dormitory. No actual evidence beyond photo is found.
> 
> No injuries, as Papuans stay in their Dormitory.
> 
> Police later come to the building, shooting tear-gas into the dormitory and detain several students for questioning. It is unclear if they faced resistance while entering the dormitory, no injuries of students reported after detainment process.
> 
> Students later released as there was no evidence that they were perpetrators and no witnesses or confessions.
> 
> 2*0/08/2019 Sunday, Papua:*
> 
> Multiple Riots in Papuan cities, citing racist remarks of Malang Mayor and racism displayed by local residents, pro-Indonesian NGO, and Surabayan police. Many riots become violent, with vandalism to state symbols conducted.
> 
> Jatim Governor issues apology for the events in her province.
> 
> *21/08/2019 Monday, Malang:*
> 
> Tension in Papua lowers.
> 
> Malang Governor issues apology.
> 
> ______________________________
> 
> Basically that. A lot of people are saying the Surabaya incident was set up. Some say it was by Islamic Radicals stirring up trouble. Others say it was by Pro-Independence activists trying to provoke a clash that would anger Papuans who were neutral in regards to Independence.



Goddamit this is adding fuel to the fire, isn't it??


----------



## barjo

Logam42 said:


> ...Why????
> 
> I have no understanding why they are trying to make electric engine combat vehicle. We don't even have battery technology yet and as it stands its yet another logistical nightmare in the making.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of rumours flying around but here's the super-summarized-facts only Chronology:
> 
> *17/08/2019 Thursday, Malang:*
> Papuan Students & a Pro-Papuan Independence NGO hold a protest march against the New York Agreement, in which America recognise Indonesian sovereignty over Papua in 1962. Of course, they had no police permit, since the name of the NGO is a clear signal it is up to no good.
> 
> Because of that, no police escort, local residents (unclear if mobilised or spontaneous) got into clash with separatist marchers. Many people, including Papuans, injured.
> 
> Malang Mayor makes statement that Papuan Students causing civil disturbances will be sent home.
> 
> *19/08/2019 Saturday, Surabaya:*
> Local residents and NGOs surround Papuan Student Dormitory after photo of Indonesian Flag in a gutter is circulated, alleging it was done by Papuans in front of the Papuan Student Dormitory. No actual evidence beyond photo is found.
> 
> No injuries, as Papuans stay in their Dormitory.
> 
> Police later come to the building, shooting tear-gas into the dormitory and detain several students for questioning. It is unclear if they faced resistance while entering the dormitory, no injuries of students reported after detainment process.
> 
> Students later released as there was no evidence that they were perpetrators and no witnesses or confessions.
> 
> 2*0/08/2019 Sunday, Papua:*
> 
> Multiple Riots in Papuan cities, citing racist remarks of Malang Mayor and racism displayed by local residents, pro-Indonesian NGO, and Surabayan police. Many riots become violent, with vandalism to state symbols conducted.
> 
> Jatim Governor issues apology for the events in her province.
> 
> *21/08/2019 Monday, Malang:*
> 
> Tension in Papua lowers.
> 
> Malang Governor issues apology.
> 
> ______________________________
> 
> Basically that. A lot of people are saying the Surabaya incident was set up. Some say it was by Islamic Radicals stirring up trouble. Others say it was by Pro-Independence activists trying to provoke a clash that would anger Papuans who were neutral in regards to Independence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we were pretty unlucky that the embargo period also during time of weak economy, and that our internal problem wasn't big enough to justify full investment in military industrial complex (Lucky thing actually). Funny it took a disaster to finally get the ball rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm not even sure that old relic is bulletproof. That armour is damn old I won't be surprised if even smallarms fire will piece it.


Almost in that time (embargoed time) all of our industry is almost bankrupt, anything can be sell we sell them, i still remember how we strugle to make our engginer living in very redicolous sallary and there are almost no contract for years... we close so many line and lost many employe. I would rather avoid any embargoe in many ways, its not making money at all by fixing scrap, we done no bussiness. Young generation should know how suffer our industry coz of it


----------



## Logam42

barjo said:


> Almost in that time (embargoed time) all of our industry is almost bankrupt, anything can sell we sell them, i still remember how we strugle to make our engginer living in very redicolous sallary and there are almost no contract for years... we close so many line and lost many employe. I would rather avoid any embargoe in many ways, its not making money at all by fixing scrap, we done no bussiness. Young generation should know how suffer our industry coz of it


Was it that bad even before the krisis moneter or was the krisis the deathblow?


----------



## barjo

Logam42 said:


> Was it that bad even before the krisis moneter or was the krisis the deathblow?


The trickle down effect of currency all imported component rise but we have contract to fulfill with low price before the dollar rise, the production cost is rise but the selling price is fix

Hi tech industry manufacture is suspectible to currency, industri hilir paling ancur dibandingkan industri hulu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

GraveDigger388 said:


> Goddamit this is adding fuel to the fire, isn't it??



It is, but to be fair there has always been a hard-core anti-Indonesian group in Papua that will use any excuse to riot. 

The stupid remarks by the Malang Mayor (which while not racist, is rather rudely worded) and those from "Pro-NKRI" NGOs (Which were mocking, abusive, and racist) really add fuel to the fire. I prefer if the Anti-NKRI faction among Papuans does not get to grow. Its already hard enough to face international propaganda and OPM. Last thing we need is _Popular Resistance_ among papuans themselves.



barjo said:


> The trickle down effect of currency all imported component rise but we have contract to fulfill with low price before the dollar rise, the production cost is rise but the selling price is fix



I see. I'm glad those days are over. At least now the Defence Industry benefit from the government support caused by the memories of embargo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Logam42 said:


> It is, but to be fair there has always been a hard-core anti-Indonesian group in Papua that will use any excuse to riot.
> 
> The stupid remarks by the Malang Mayor (which while not racist, is rather rudely worded) and those from "Pro-NKRI" NGOs (Which were mocking, abusive, and racist) really add fuel to the fire. I prefer if the Anti-NKRI faction among Papuans does not get to grow. Its already hard enough to face international propaganda and OPM. Last thing we need is _Popular Resistance_ among papuans themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> I see. I'm glad those days are over. At least now the Defence Industry benefit from the government support caused by the memories of embargo.


Yes bro... but still... defence industry is small market share in industrial world, we dont know untill when gov. project will continue to support indiginous industry specially private sector. Sometime the defence section in private sector can be closed or discontinue if there are no profit on it.. so in the perfect moment dig it deep, I knew some shipbuilder though right know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Myanmar navy makassar class LPD , launched by daesun shipyard . they ordered 4 according to rumour









Source : FB Page ROKAF

if i remember there was a news about them negotiate the LPD with us around 2014-2015 period




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=741048719270619




http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2014/07/myanmar-navy-and-indonesias-pt-pal-in.html

why don't we take the order ? is the module production line workshop full at that time ?


----------



## barjo

Raduga said:


> Myanmar navy makassar class LPD . they ordered 4 according to rumour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : FB Page ROKAF
> 
> if i remember there was a news about them negotiate the LPD with us around 2014-2015 period
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=741048719270619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2014/07/myanmar-navy-and-indonesias-pt-pal-in.html
> 
> why don't we take the order ? is the module production line workshop full in that time ?


Ask the marketing guy

The order still unclear they said only one


----------



## Raduga

barjo said:


> Ask the marketing guy
> 
> The order still unclear they said only one


clearly there are 2 ship in satellite image that i posted (one still uncompleted)


----------



## barjo

Raduga said:


> clearly there are 2 ship in satellite image that i posted (one still uncompleted)


Siji mas sing ning tengah ning dock terapung

Only one in the midle in the floating dock

The 2 ship beside it its to small for LPD
See it carefully midle of the floating dock between the 3 ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

barjo said:


> View attachment 575107
> 
> Siji mas sing ning tengah ning dock terapung
> 
> Only one in the midle in the floating dock
> 
> The 2 ship beside it its to small for LPD
> See it carefully midle of the floating dock between the 3 ship


oalah , pangapunten , my eyes not good enough wkwkwk .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

Logam42 said:


> It is, but to be fair there has always been a hard-core anti-Indonesian group in Papua that will use any excuse to riot.
> 
> The stupid remarks by the Malang Mayor (which while not racist, is rather rudely worded) and those from "Pro-NKRI" NGOs (Which were mocking, abusive, and racist) really add fuel to the fire. I prefer if the Anti-NKRI faction among Papuans does not get to grow. Its already hard enough to face international propaganda and OPM. Last thing we need is _Popular Resistance_ among papuans themselves.



The whole thing is really delicate.

Di satu sisi, mereka demo menolak kedaulatan RI atas Papua, disisi lain, penanganan demo yang over the top.

Catch 22...


----------



## MacanJawa

waow lot papua issue talk here, govt must act fast, before OPM and gang gain oppotunity and traction
there lots of papuan student in java support bintang kejora. and local doenst like their expression.
add some provoke "words" in social media and bingo recipe for riot and even can escalate into ...

is SU 35 purchase still in on going or terminated?


----------



## Logam42

MacanJawa said:


> waow lot papua issue talk here, govt must act fast, before OPM and gang gain oppotunity and traction
> there lots of papuan student in java support bintang kejora. and local doenst like their expression.
> add some provoke "words" in social media and bingo recipe for riot and even can escalate into ...
> 
> is SU 35 purchase still in on going or terminated?



Yeah, a Chinese Indonesian friend of mine who stayed in papua for some time with a lot of Papuan friends said that ironically its the Papuan students in Java that tend to be more separatist minded.

Papuans in the coast have more or less assimilated, those in the mountain area are often very distrustful of Indonesia but don't think of themselves as papuans (more tribal identity). Its the students that are separatist.

Its a time bomb as the well educated tend to become community leaders down the line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

GraveDigger388 said:


> The whole thing is really delicate.
> 
> Di satu sisi, mereka demo menolak kedaulatan RI atas Papua, disisi lain, penanganan demo yang over the top.
> 
> Catch 22...


Just let it died down after a week or so, there's really no use of them to do anything at this point, the world will not support them ( the separatist), even more so in the future. Naive thought of "liberal" ideals have no place in this specific place and this specific time, there's no room for secessionist sentiment anymore, it's all a lost cause for any young simple minded idealist, who thought that running away from his parents, carrying nothing but his own ego will somehow made his life any better.

But then, i'm sure that in this case, someone deliberately stage this all up, first by steering the rumor of the flag incident, then profited by the ensuing conflicts and misunderstandings afterwards, but it's still unclear of who benefited by the incident and how. This one heats up fast due to the negative stigma made last year, of how some Papuan students in the dorm refused to hoist Merah Putih, and some even "actively refusing" to. That's probably why some people swallowed the rumor a bit too prematurely without cross-checking the fact first, and just blame it on Papuan students right away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

yes i think our people is not ready for age of information, they swallow whole shit from internet and accept it.
and govt need get tougher stance on hoax maker hang it if necessary. haha


----------



## HellFireIndo

MacanJawa said:


> yes i think our people is not ready for age of information, they swallow whole shit from internet and accept it.
> and govt need get tougher stance on hoax maker hang it if necessary. haha


There's nothing sort of "unready for ..... age/technology", every civilization on earth learn through trial and error, there's no nation that just do everything perfectly from the very beginning, even the US who pioneered the internet age still have this toxic teenagers fanbases and hoax spreading during Presidential campaign, not that different to what happened here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

HellFireIndo said:


> There's nothing sort of "unready for ..... age/technology", every civilization on earth learn through trial and error, there's no nation that just do everything perfectly from the very beginning, even the US who pioneered the internet age still have this toxic teenagers fanbases and hoax spreading during Presidential campaign, not that different to what happened here.



ayy if still learning then its not ready yet


----------



## Gundala

HellFireIndo said:


> But then, i'm sure that in this case, someone deliberately stage this all up, first by steering the rumor of the flag incident, then profited by the ensuing conflicts and misunderstandings afterwards, but it's still unclear of who benefited by the incident and how.


I am feeling the same. I dont really believe in coincidence when this thing spread out on 3 cities on papua and really close (time wise) with penistaan agama going hot on the other side.



HellFireIndo said:


> There's nothing sort of "unready for ..... age/technology", every civilization on earth learn through trial and error, there's no nation that just do everything perfectly from the very beginning, even the US who pioneered the internet age still have this toxic teenagers fanbases and hoax spreading during Presidential campaign, not that different to what happened here.


Interesting perspective you got there, I second it. I learned alot form the last presidential campaign and throw away my theory of hoax can only penetrate inside a mind of un-educated people. Really open my eyes and I am sure our defense intellegent officer have learned alot more from it. Our President saw it as he just appointed new BSSN last May. Those officers prolly need some kind of Cambridge Analytica skill things


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ruhnama

We must educate the papuan elementary or children boy who never touch any political grup and never know anything bout separtist idea.

This boy must have "merah putih heart".
Cut the separatis ide to next gen. Make them to feel "i am indonesian"

Like, in europe there are basque separatist but because lack regeneration and they getting older in 2017 they give up and surender to govt.



CMIIw and imho



Latest news about su 35, anyone?


----------



## Kucing itu imut

MacanJawa said:


> yes i think our people is not ready for age of information, they swallow whole shit from internet and accept it.
> and govt need get tougher stance on hoax maker hang it if necessary. haha


I think what you mean is 'literacy'. With Indonesia low literacy, we're indeed not ready for age of information. Can read something doesn't mean can understand, low literacy. Coupled with close mind, born recipe for how to make hoax believers.

Our education for decades focused only on 'memorizing', not on 'understanding, comprehending, evaluating and innovating'. That's critical thinking skill. Critical thinking and literacy goes hand in hand.

Good thing the latest curriculum changes our learning experience to focused on critical thinking skill. We still have problems to implement it though because teachers in school didn't have the critical thinking ability to teach it to others. Training? Not effective. A well known problem in education industry. Still waiting for 'zonasi' perpres to make training for teachers more effective and efficient.



Gundala said:


> Interesting perspective you got there, I second it. I learned alot form the last presidential campaign and throw away my theory of hoax can only penetrate inside a mind of un-educated people. Really open my eyes and I am sure our defense intellegent officer have learned alot more from it. Our President saw it as he just appointed new BSSN last May. Those officers prolly need some kind of Cambridge Analytica skill things


Edit: Here's the researcher. I attend his seminar. https://www.pikiran-rakyat.com/pend...-unpad-beroleh-hibah-penelitian-dari-whatsapp

When on a seminar, I found latest study done in Indonesia discovered that majority of people who believes in hoax, even though they know it's hoax, simply because it's convenient and reinforce what they believe, NO matter how educated they are. Thus hoax mainly is for close minded people.

For example: People who hated Prabowo or Jokowi will believe in fake news shared on sosmed that portray bad light on Prabowo or Jokowi even though there's a BIG label says it's a HOAX just because it 'justified and proves' their believe and hatred.
Also hoax believers doesn't care about news sources as long it's convenient for them. BAD news about Jokowi and Prabowo from CNN? They'll trust and share it. GOOD news about Prabowo and Jokowi from CNN? They'll reject it and deemed it as a hoax even though both bad or good news come from the same source.

Forgot to mention, hoax comes in the form of good and bad news.

People who believe in hoax because their low literacy skill is a MINORITY.



Ruhnama said:


> We must educate the papuan elementary or children boy who never touch any political grup and never know anything bout separtist idea.
> 
> This boy must have "merah putih heart".
> Cut the separatis ide to next gen. Make them to feel "i am indonesian"
> 
> Like, in europe there are basque separatist but because lack regeneration and they getting older in 2017 they give up and surender to govt.



Indeed, education is the way. But lacks of basic infrastructure deter teachers-in-training who just graduated from college to teach in Papua. Me included.

https://sosok.grid.id/amp/411822338...la-berpisah-dengan-ayahnya-demi-nkri?page=all

"Anak-anak SDI Kaibusene sama sekali tidak bisa menyebutkan identitas negara Indonesia.

Mereka menyebut bendera Indonesia adalah bendera berlambang Bintang Kejora bukan Merah Putih."

^This answered so many things. Lack of education and some people are teaching them wrong. Maybe agent from OPM.

Someone mentioned about some Mahasiswa from Papua are the one who wants to be separatist or something like that. Now you can understand why they become like that.

I know Papuan students get special slot for college admission, but the government should test them on Pendidikan Kewarganegaraan.

Q: What's the flag of Indonesia?
A: Bintang Kejora *Jawab dengan polos dan tanpa rasa bersalah karena emang gak tau*.

-_-"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Ati2 bro troll dri negeri tanpa toilet bru ja mampir tpi ngedelete komen dia, klo ngemeng barang sensi mending pakai bhs Indo ja


----------



## Nike

Pinterest
*Tahun Depan Datang, Polri Beli 9 Heli AW169 dan 2 AW189*

Posted on August 20, 2019 by Roni Sontani
AIRSPACE-REVIEW.com – Kepolisian Negara Republik Indonesia (Polri) membeli sembilan unit helikopter Leonardo (AgustaWestland) AW169 dan dua AW189. Ke sebelas armada helikopter baru ini akan tiba di Indonesia mulai tahun depan dan lengkap diterima pada 2021.

Direktur Kepolisian Udara (Dirpoludara) Korpolairud Baharkam Polri Brigjen Pol Drs. Anang Syarif Hidayat kepada Airspace Review mengatakan, penandatanganan kontrak pertama telah dilaksanakan pada Desember 2018 dan akan diikuti dengan kontrak efektif pada akhir tahun ini.

“Setelah kontrak efektif, helikopter akan langsung dibuat dan enam bulan kemudian diterima,” ujar Anang di sela acara pembukaan Kursus Dasar Teknik Perawatan Pesawat Udara di Sekolah Tinggi Penerbangan Indonesia (STPI) Curug, Tangerang, Banten pada Senin (19/8/2019).

Direktorat Kepolisian Udara menyekolahkan 36 mekanik pesawat (sayap tetap dan helikopter) untuk mengikuti kursus dasar ini di STPI.





Brigjen Pol Anang S. Hidayat/Rachmat Kartakusuma
Ditambahkan Anang, pembelian 11 helikopter buatan pabrik Leonardo Helicopters di Italia ini adalah untuk memodernisasi armada sayap putar Ditpoludara. Di antaranya untuk menggantikan heli BO 105 yang telah digunakan selama 30 tahun oleh Polri dengan kapasitas yang lebih besar.

“Heli AW169 dan AW189 memiliki kapasitas yang lebih besar dibanding BO 105. Hal ini sesuai dengan tuntutan kebutuhan yang telah dipetakan Polri. Kemudian, heli ini juga punya power yang besar untuk dipergunakan saat melaksanakan misi di dataran tinggi,” terangnya.

Nantinya, lanjut Anang, sembilan heli AW169 akan disebar ke Kepolisian Daerah (Polda) besar seperti Polda Jateng, Jatim, Makassar, Medan, Palembang, Bali, Polda di Kalimantan, dan Polda Papua.





AW189/Bristow
Sementara AW189 akan ditempatkan di Jakarta yang sekaligus bisa mendukung kebutuhan di wilayah Polda terdekat seperti Polda Jabar.

Melihat kebutuhan yang ada, lanjut alumni Akademi Kepolisian (Akpol) 1988 ini, sebenarnya jumlah 11 heli yang akan dibeli masih kurang.

“Seperti diketahui, di Indonesia terdapat 34 Polda. Sebanyak 32 Polda butuh dukungan helikopter, sementara dua Polda butuh pesawat _fixed wing_,” jelasnya.

Guna mendukung operasional heli-heli ini nantinya, Ditpoludara akan mengirimkan sejumlah teknisi (mekanik) dan penerbang ke pabrikan heli untuk mendapatkan pelatihan.

Pelatihan penerbang akan dilaksanakan selama satu bulan, sementara untuk mekanik selama dua bulan.





Kokpit AW169/Pinterest




Kabin AW189/ASA Group
Mengenai jumlah personel yang akan dikirim, untuk satu unit AW169 Ditpoludara akan mengirim 3 pilot dan 4 mekanik. Sementara untuk satu unit AW189 Ditpoludara akan mengirim 4 pilot dan 4 mekanik.

“Sehingga total yang akan dikirim adalah 44 mekanik dan 35 pilot,” ungkap Anang yang merupakan penerbang heli BO 105 ini.

Pilot yang akan dikirim berpangkat mulai dari Inspektur Dua (Ipda) hingga Ajun Komisaris Besar Polisi (AKBP). Mereka akan diseleksi dari pilot yang ada.

Brigjel Pol Anang yang lulusan Akademi Kepolisian (Akpol) 1988 ini menambahkan, untuk perakitan helikopter AW169 dan AW189 nantinya akan dilaksanakan di Indonesia.





Versi bersenjata AW169M/Leonardo
Baik heli AW169 maupun AW189, masing-masing ditenagai dua mesin. Perbedaan utama terletak pada spesifikasi di mana AW189 yang berukuran lebih besar memiliki kapasitas angkut dan spesifikasi lainnya yang lebih besar pula.

Bila AW169 dapat menampung 10 penumpang, maka AW189 dapat menampung hingga 19 penumpang.
https://www.airspace-review.com/2019/08/20/tahun-depan-datang-polri-beli-9-heli-aw169-dan-2-aw189/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

Kucing itu imut said:


> I think what you mean is 'literacy'. With Indonesia low literacy, we're indeed not ready for age of information. Can read something doesn't mean can understand, low literacy. Coupled with close mind, born recipe for how to make hoax believers.
> 
> Our education for decades focused only on 'memorizing', not on 'understanding, comprehending, evaluating and innovating'. That's critical thinking skill. Critical thinking and literacy goes hand in hand.


Also has something to do with the mindset of "when in doubt, pick a side". While the mindset of "when in doubt, wait" is perceived as weakness, cowardice.


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> Pinterest
> *Tahun Depan Datang, Polri Beli 9 Heli AW169 dan 2 AW189*
> 
> Posted on August 20, 2019 by Roni Sontani
> AIRSPACE-REVIEW.com – Kepolisian Negara Republik Indonesia (Polri) membeli sembilan unit helikopter Leonardo (AgustaWestland) AW169 dan dua AW189. Ke sebelas armada helikopter baru ini akan tiba di Indonesia mulai tahun depan dan lengkap diterima pada 2021.
> 
> Direktur Kepolisian Udara (Dirpoludara) Korpolairud Baharkam Polri Brigjen Pol Drs. Anang Syarif Hidayat kepada Airspace Review mengatakan, penandatanganan kontrak pertama telah dilaksanakan pada Desember 2018 dan akan diikuti dengan kontrak efektif pada akhir tahun ini.
> 
> “Setelah kontrak efektif, helikopter akan langsung dibuat dan enam bulan kemudian diterima,” ujar Anang di sela acara pembukaan Kursus Dasar Teknik Perawatan Pesawat Udara di Sekolah Tinggi Penerbangan Indonesia (STPI) Curug, Tangerang, Banten pada Senin (19/8/2019).
> 
> Direktorat Kepolisian Udara menyekolahkan 36 mekanik pesawat (sayap tetap dan helikopter) untuk mengikuti kursus dasar ini di STPI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brigjen Pol Anang S. Hidayat/Rachmat Kartakusuma
> Ditambahkan Anang, pembelian 11 helikopter buatan pabrik Leonardo Helicopters di Italia ini adalah untuk memodernisasi armada sayap putar Ditpoludara. Di antaranya untuk menggantikan heli BO 105 yang telah digunakan selama 30 tahun oleh Polri dengan kapasitas yang lebih besar.
> 
> “Heli AW169 dan AW189 memiliki kapasitas yang lebih besar dibanding BO 105. Hal ini sesuai dengan tuntutan kebutuhan yang telah dipetakan Polri. Kemudian, heli ini juga punya power yang besar untuk dipergunakan saat melaksanakan misi di dataran tinggi,” terangnya.
> 
> Nantinya, lanjut Anang, sembilan heli AW169 akan disebar ke Kepolisian Daerah (Polda) besar seperti Polda Jateng, Jatim, Makassar, Medan, Palembang, Bali, Polda di Kalimantan, dan Polda Papua.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AW189/Bristow
> Sementara AW189 akan ditempatkan di Jakarta yang sekaligus bisa mendukung kebutuhan di wilayah Polda terdekat seperti Polda Jabar.
> 
> Melihat kebutuhan yang ada, lanjut alumni Akademi Kepolisian (Akpol) 1988 ini, sebenarnya jumlah 11 heli yang akan dibeli masih kurang.
> 
> “Seperti diketahui, di Indonesia terdapat 34 Polda. Sebanyak 32 Polda butuh dukungan helikopter, sementara dua Polda butuh pesawat _fixed wing_,” jelasnya.
> 
> Guna mendukung operasional heli-heli ini nantinya, Ditpoludara akan mengirimkan sejumlah teknisi (mekanik) dan penerbang ke pabrikan heli untuk mendapatkan pelatihan.
> 
> Pelatihan penerbang akan dilaksanakan selama satu bulan, sementara untuk mekanik selama dua bulan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kokpit AW169/Pinterest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kabin AW189/ASA Group
> Mengenai jumlah personel yang akan dikirim, untuk satu unit AW169 Ditpoludara akan mengirim 3 pilot dan 4 mekanik. Sementara untuk satu unit AW189 Ditpoludara akan mengirim 4 pilot dan 4 mekanik.
> 
> “Sehingga total yang akan dikirim adalah 44 mekanik dan 35 pilot,” ungkap Anang yang merupakan penerbang heli BO 105 ini.
> 
> Pilot yang akan dikirim berpangkat mulai dari Inspektur Dua (Ipda) hingga Ajun Komisaris Besar Polisi (AKBP). Mereka akan diseleksi dari pilot yang ada.
> 
> Brigjel Pol Anang yang lulusan Akademi Kepolisian (Akpol) 1988 ini menambahkan, untuk perakitan helikopter AW169 dan AW189 nantinya akan dilaksanakan di Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Versi bersenjata AW169M/Leonardo
> Baik heli AW169 maupun AW189, masing-masing ditenagai dua mesin. Perbedaan utama terletak pada spesifikasi di mana AW189 yang berukuran lebih besar memiliki kapasitas angkut dan spesifikasi lainnya yang lebih besar pula.
> 
> Bila AW169 dapat menampung 10 penumpang, maka AW189 dapat menampung hingga 19 penumpang.
> https://www.airspace-review.com/2019/08/20/tahun-depan-datang-polri-beli-9-heli-aw169-dan-2-aw189/


Police always looking something out of the regular, they often not PT. DI loyal customer or pindad, looking outside supplier for their rifle and APC, may be they also need a state prime contractor under their own umbrela, like the army


----------



## Nike

barjo said:


> Police always looking something out of the regular, they often not PT. DI loyal customer or pindad, looking outside supplier for their rifle and APC, may be they also need a state prime contractor under their own umbrela, like the army



They bought SS1 and SS2, they bought Komodo apc, they bought Bell 412, actually they are loyal customer for our indhan


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> They bought SS1 and SS2, they bought Komodo apc, they bought Bell 412, actually they are loyal customer for our indhan


Not so often.. You know that sis


----------



## NEKONEKO

Kucing itu imut said:


> majority of people who believes in hoax, even though they know it's hoax, simply because it's convenient and reinforce what they believe, NO matter how educated they are. Thus hoax mainly is for close minded people.


Some people love to get their daily dose of blue pill, comforting lies is preferable than unpleasant truths.

Why suddenly there is a lot of "stupid" person on the internet? Does the illiteracy level dropped? Does the education system failed?
No. Technology.
Now with technology anyone can shout whatever in their mind to the internet,the X group usually are the loudest, they think they are the most right in anything, easily trust anything on the internet(as long as its their liking) won't accept anything that is not to their liking. The Y group is the one that really use their brain, sadly they usually rather quiet on the internet because they are wise.




barjo said:


> Ati2 bro troll dri negeri tanpa toilet bru ja mampir tpi ngedelete komen dia, klo ngemeng barang sensi mending pakai bhs Indo ja


Ngomong apa dia tadi?



Marine Rouge said:


> View attachment 575179
> View attachment 575180
> View attachment 575181
> View attachment 575182
> View attachment 575183


I am still waiting those apache to be stationed in natuna. Still waiting for additional unit first? Semarang pusat penerbad kan. Jadi mungkin harus ada beberapa apache yang selalu harus ada di semarang buat latihan?


----------



## barjo

jek_sperrow said:


> Some people love to get their daily dose of blue pill, comforting lies is preferable than unpleasant truths.
> 
> Why suddenly there is a lot of "stupid" person on the internet? Does the illiteracy level dropped? Does the education system failed?
> No. Technology.
> Now with technology anyone can shout whatever in their mind to the internet,the X group usually are the loudest, they think they are the most right in anything, easily trust anything on the internet(as long as its their liking) won't accept anything that is not to their liking. The Y group is the one that really use their brain, sadly they usually rather quiet on the internet because they are wise.
> 
> 
> 
> Ngomong apa dia tadi?
> 
> 
> I am still waiting those apache to be stationed in natuna. Still waiting for additional unit first? Semarang pusat penerbad kan. Jadi mungkin harus ada beberapa apache yang selalu harus ada di semarang buat latihan?


Quote salah satu member trus bilang siapa yg menurutmu radikal, yg belakangnya pakai taek tu bro jm 5 pagi


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> Brigjel Pol Anang yang lulusan Akademi Kepolisian (Akpol) 1988 ini menambahkan, untuk perakitan helikopter AW169 dan AW189 nantinya akan dilaksanakan di Indonesia.


Interesting, what kind of perakitan he talked about? Assembly line? Who is going to do that?
If PT.DI going to do that then its nice, more knowledge for them.


----------



## Nike

Gundala said:


> Interesting, what kind of perakitan he talked about? Assembly line? Who is going to do that?



Pelita air services subsidiary if i recall the name is indopelita

https://pertamina.com/en/viewarchiv...vices-berhasil-rakit-helikopter-baru-basarnas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Anak perusahaan pertamina? They assembly helicopter now, great....

Ah i remember a news when pertamina want buy a400 for tanker
Cmiiw


----------



## Nike

Patrol boats 40 meter


----------



## Cromwell

From Fb page World Defense Zone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 575313
> 
> From Fb page World Defense Zone







East borneo province that got an honour


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> East borneo province that got an honour



The East Kalimantan will hold special administration region, just like DC or Putrajaya. This mean government should create new military administration to protect the new capital and standing side by side with Kodam Mulawarman, and the new military formation like mechanized infantry units and cavalry should be formed sooner than later. 

Funny, some Malaysian still persist if Indonesia is not serious to relocate our capital to Kalimantan and thus weighing our development there in which implicated serious strategic threat toward East Malaysian States


----------



## Ruhnama

I see the design, and yes likely it is like DC
Small capital city only consisted capitol and WH and many other facility located in nearby state Virginia and Maryland
Pentagon, hero cemetry located in arlington

Also, this city if fix in PPU, they build nearby existing city have airport facility
Small city with only TNI/POLRI and Istana Presiden



Old news btw have you ever heard this?
https://militermeter.com/tni-kecewa-performa-kapal-selam-buatan-korsel/


----------



## striver44

Marine Rouge said:


> The East Kalimantan will hold special administration region, just like DC or Putrajaya. This mean government should create new military administration to protect the new capital and standing side by side with Kodam Mulawarman, and the new military formation like mechanized infantry units and cavalry should be formed sooner than later.
> 
> Funny, some Malaysian still persist if Indonesia is not serious to relocate our capital to Kalimantan and thus weighing our development there in which implicated serious strategic threat toward East Malaysian States


That means that now the armed forces had 2 priorities to defend. The political capital in kalimantan and the economic powerhouse in java. More priorities=more weapons


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> That means that now the armed forces had 2 priorities to defend. The political capital in kalimantan and the economic powerhouse in java. More priorities=more weapons



Thats the ideal, Java is too crowded. Need more military formation outside of Java near major ports and airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> Thats the ideal, Java is too crowded. Need more military formation outside of Java near major ports and airport


Bogor - kampung rambutan 8 hours during trafic jam without fore riders.......


----------



## mandala

Ruhnama said:


> Old news btw have you ever heard this?


Old news about the battery. Been posted here before from different article. If it was not resolved Indonesia would not order another 3 units. Why bring it up again?


----------



## Nike

calon menhan rektor?


----------



## Raduga

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

After NZ army in chief , now bangladeshi , hope they really looking forward to buy our kaplan ,komodo ,anoa and not just stop at "tertarik" .


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> calon menhan rektor?


belum final sis, arahnya ke teknokrat. Semoga ga salah pilih


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> calon menhan rektor?


Masih di lotre sis


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> After NZ army in chief , now bangladeshi , hope they really looking forward to buy our kaplan ,komodo ,anoa and not just stop at "tertarik" .



Bangladesh is less "ribet" compared to noisy Pinoy, they deemed it suited them they bought them. 11-12 ama Myanmar. Pinoy kebanyakan cingcong sama minta gretongan, ujung ujungnya tender ulang ampe goblog.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> Bangladesh is less "ribet" compared to noisy Pinoy, they deemed it suited them they bought them. 11-12 ama Myanmar. Pinoy kebanyakan cingcong sama minta gretongan, ujung ujungnya tender ulang ampe goblog.


Toilet paper is gretong sis


----------



## Nike

barjo said:


> Toilet paper is gretong sis



Masalah Bangladesh cuman liquidity fund mereka gak banyak, dan alokasi militer mereka di anggaran juga gak gede. Mereka juga berani cari vendor baru buat supplier alutsista mereka. Tapi yg jelas mereka ada effort bandingin ama Pinoy yg kerjaannya ngerepin gratisan kek langit dan bumi.


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> Masalah Bangladesh cuman liquidity fund mereka gak banyak, dan alokasi militer mereka di anggaran juga gak gede. Mereka juga berani cari vendor baru buat supplier alutsista mereka. Tapi yg jelas mereka ada effort bandingin ama Pinoy yg kerjaannya ngerepin gratisan kek langit dan bumi.


Padahal mereka dah ditawari kredit macem2, entah mereka males ma bayar bunganya atau kickbacknya kurang, kayaknya gretongan mainded dri dulu dapat gratisan kapal perang n pesawat dri mana2 US, China, Korea, eropa. Tu negara ngarep mlulu kalau beli baru maunya gran... yah duit dri hongkong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Marine Rouge said:


> calon menhan rektor?


Why not? As long as he/she have good pembisik.



Gundala said:


> belum final sis, arahnya ke teknokrat. Semoga ga salah pilih





barjo said:


> Masih di lotre sis


Are we sure that it's a she and not a he, not that I have a problem with that.


----------



## Var Dracon

jek_sperrow said:


> Why not? As long as he/she have good pembisik.
> 
> 
> 
> Are we sure that it's a she and not a he, not that I have a problem with that.



Ummm, go to her profile page, maybe?


----------



## GraveDigger388

jek_sperrow said:


> Are we sure that it's a she and not a he, not that I have a problem with that.



I thought it's a she and it's an established fact??


----------



## Nike

hmmm i smell something fishy here

Not that like i care though


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> hmmm i smell something fishy here
> 
> Not that like i care though


Maybe its just ikan asin sis


----------



## Raduga

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Bangladeshi Army Commander In Chief Visiting PT.LEN


----------



## Nike

Trump will be delighted

https://bisnis.tempo.co/amp/1239332/lawan-diskriminasi-sawit-ri-ancam-stop-impor-airbus

How about blackhawk? Poseidon? More bell 412EP, ESSM, SM2, harpoon, AMRAAM, derby,


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia allocates USD8.9 billion to defence in 2020*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok and Andrew MacDonald, Singapore* - Jane's Defence Weekly
21 August 2019
Follow

RSS


The Indonesian government has formally proposed a fiscal year (FY) 2020 defence budget of IDR127.4 trillion (USD8.9 billion). According to budgetary documents published by the Ministry of Finance (MoF), the defence budget represents a 16% increase over the 2019 allocation of IDR109.6 trillion.

The documents state that the 2020 defence budget, which amounts to about 5% of total government expenditure in the year, will be used to support procurement efforts in line with the country's Minimum Essential Force (MEF) military modernisation programme.

"In FY 2020 the Ministry of Defence will continue strategic priority programmes and activities in order to support MEF fulfilment," said the MoF.

https://www.janes.com/article/90564/indonesia-allocates-usd8-9-billion-to-defence-in-2020


----------



## Ruhnama

So if we buy russian weapon we safe from CAATSA?
We can diversified our weapon source
not like our turkish brother,

(Masalahe, duite ono ora?)


Wait2 def budget increase
Hope some money allocated to ifx and med tank


----------



## barjo

Ruhnama said:


> So if we buy russian weapon we safe from CAATSA?
> We can diversified our weapon source
> not like our turkish brother,
> 
> (Masalahe, duite ono ora?)
> 
> 
> Wait2 def budget increase
> Hope some money allocated to ifx and med tank


Its old news


----------



## Ruhnama

barjo said:


> Its old news



The turkish news?


----------



## barjo

Ruhnama said:


> The turkish news?


Do you think Trump will let turks go along with russia and china? The ban is gertak sambel anyone effectively got CAATSA right now? Ask India


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> *Indonesia allocates USD8.9 billion to defence in 2020*
> *Jon Grevatt, Bangkok and Andrew MacDonald, Singapore* - Jane's Defence Weekly
> 21 August 2019
> Follow
> 
> RSS
> 
> 
> The Indonesian government has formally proposed a fiscal year (FY) 2020 defence budget of IDR127.4 trillion (USD8.9 billion). According to budgetary documents published by the Ministry of Finance (MoF), the defence budget represents a 16% increase over the 2019 allocation of IDR109.6 trillion.
> 
> The documents state that the 2020 defence budget, which amounts to about 5% of total government expenditure in the year, will be used to support procurement efforts in line with the country's Minimum Essential Force (MEF) military modernisation programme.
> 
> "In FY 2020 the Ministry of Defence will continue strategic priority programmes and activities in order to support MEF fulfilment," said the MoF.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/90564/indonesia-allocates-usd8-9-billion-to-defence-in-2020


If Im not mistaken this would make our Def budget the highest budget spending of all post in 2020. Even PUPR is slightly below it 

_On the other note, seneng ngeliat BSSN mulai lebih aktif dan berbicara. Paling tidak kita tau ada yg memantau our sosmed fiasco. For reference here is our sosmed users projection and why it is important to protect it from oknum yg tidak bertanggung jawab https://www.statista.com/statistics/247938/number-of-social-network-users-in-indonesia/_

Jumat 23 Agustus 2019, 13:56 WIB
*Kepala BSSN Bicara soal Pelaku Serangan Siber di Isu Papua*
Farih Maulana Sidik - detikNews
*
Jakarta* - Kerusuhan di Papua dan Papua Barat mendapat perhatian prioritas dari pemerintah. Kepala Badan Siber dan Sandi Negara (BSSN) Letjen TNI Purn Hinsa Siburian mengatakan ada serangan siber yang bertujuan memperkeruh situasi.

Hinsa mengaku baru kembali dari Sorong dan Manokwari bersama Menkopolhukam Wiranto, Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto, dan Kapolri Jenderal Tito Karnavian. Hinsa menyebutkan tentang kondisi yang dilihatnya.

"Saya lihat di situ dan sangat nyata, bisa dilihat dari hasil monitor kita, memang ada kelompok-kelompok tertentu memanfaatkan insiden yang ada di Surabaya maupun di Malang," ucap Hinsa di kantornya, Jalan Harsono RM, Jakarta Selatan, Jumat (23/8/2019).

Hinsa menyebutkan pelaku dalam dunia siber bisa dari individu hingga bahkan suatu negara. Serangan siber pun, disebut Hinsa, bisa mempengaruhi informasi di lingkungan masyarakat.

"Pelaku penyerangan dalam dunia siber itu bisa individu, bisa kelompok, bahkan bisa negara," sebut Hinsa.

"Jadi dari sisi siber saya katakan memang ada kelompok yang memanfaatkan itu, memperkeruh situasi dengan konten-konten, berita-berita untuk menimbulkan kemarahan masyarakat sehingga kita melihat kemarin di beberapa tempat di Papua maupun Papua Barat terjadi unjuk rasa," sambungnya.

https://news.detik.com/berita/d-467...62.1218668349.1566552853-203301029.1539342229


----------



## Cromwell

Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

barjo said:


> Do you think Trump will let turks go along with russia and china? The ban is gertak sambel anyone effectively got CAATSA right now? Ask India


CAATSA doang ga terlalu greget walaupun tetap diperhitungkan buat mereka. Yg bikin mumet itu macam kita yg ga kuat (atau mungkin ga pandai) leveragenya. Kalo dikombinasi sama perdagangan itu yg bikin mumet ngitung analisa resiko soale bisa ganggu stabilitas ekonomi & politik kita yg masih rentan ini. Coba tanya itu org kemendag dapet telepon dari siapa begitu soal sukro anget diberita bahwa kita ngotot tetap mau dibungkus kesini 



Cromwell said:


> View attachment 575499
> View attachment 575500
> View attachment 575501
> View attachment 575502
> View attachment 575503
> View attachment 575504
> 
> Credit to Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan


Trimaran!! Keren ini kapal, sayang ga pake water jet atau kombinasi gas engine biar lebih ngacir. Tapi kok C705 ya? jd kurang semangat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Gundala said:


> CAATSA doang ga terlalu greget walaupun tetap diperhitungkan buat mereka. Yg bikin mumet itu macam kita yg ga kuat (atau mungkin ga pandai) leveragenya. Kalo dikombinasi sama perdagangan itu yg bikin mumet ngitung analisa resiko soale bisa ganggu stabilitas ekonomi & politik kita yg masih rentan ini. Coba tanya itu org kemendag dapet telepon dari siapa begitu soal sukro anget diberita mau kita angkut kesini
> 
> 
> Trimaran!! Keren ini kapal, sayang ga pake water jet atau kombinasi gas engine biar lebih ngacir. Tapi kok C705 ya? jd kurang semangat


Intinya Trump itu minta dagang surplus ke US bro... makanya kmarin bukan main ngototnya jualan f16 padahal linenya dah nyaris ketutup, kita cuma kaya jadi pasar kalau sebelah dapat ayam suir beku, kita bagian dapat pesawat yg desainnya dah 40tahun.. wkkk.. mayan drpada dapat ayam transgenik

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

barjo said:


> Intinya Trump itu minta dagang surplus ke US bro... makanya kmarin bukan main ngototnya jualan f16 padahal linenya dah nyaris ketutup, kita cuma kaya jadi pasar kalau sebelah dapat ayam suir beku, kita bagian dapat pesawat yg desainnya dah 40tahun.. wkkk.. mayan drpada dapat ayam transgenik



F16 still lethal though, Russian jets Su35 even must content against block 52 Turks Lol. It seems we must review our Flanker fleets, while we just keeping a squadron of them. F 15 like Sinkies had or FX variant truly would be a crazy game changer in the region, if we got them TNI AU must be using them as Bomb trucks and Maritime interdiction roles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> F16 still lethal though, Russian jets Su35 even must content against block 52 Turks Lol. It seems we must review our Flanker fleets, while we just keeping a squadron of them. F 15 like Sinkies had or FX variant truly would be a crazy game changer in the region, if we got them TNI AU must be using them as Bomb trucks and Maritime interdiction roles.


Yeah it is still lethal. The thing with Flanker fleets is its combat range, and FX is a gambling zone for now as any other new fighter, it usually takes time for it to mature (bug fix, minor design flaw, etc). So I think 1 more SKA flanker is still needed to fill the gap, unless we can manage to get 3 or 4 ska of F16 in the next 5-10 years.


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> F16 still lethal though, Russian jets Su35 even must content against block 52 Turks Lol. It seems we must review our Flanker fleets, while we just keeping a squadron of them. F 15 like Sinkies had or FX variant truly would be a crazy game changer in the region, if we got them TNI AU must be using them as Bomb trucks and Maritime interdiction roles.


Why not event croos in my mind ngapa nga sekalian F15 yg double engine, tuh mesin sama kaya F16, since the rumour skirmish result between Sukhoi India and F16/J17 pakistan, I grew a bit doubt about BVR capabilities of Sukhoi and now adding with Turks, But as long as I knew BVR is east blog biggest con


----------



## Nike

barjo said:


> Why not event croos in my mind ngapa nga sekalian F15 yg double engine, tuh mesin sama kaya F16, since the rumour skirmish result between Sukhoi India and F16/J17 pakistan, I grew a bit doubt about BVR capabilities of Sukhoi and now adding with Turks, But as long as I knew BVR is east blog biggest con



Not that we had much chance in early 2000, but today we got a lot of chance, so why not to strike it while it is hot. US need more trade balance, we need their product for our defense needs, so why not sign a deal to get a win win. US got a lot to offer, and much more interesting to me compared to Russia. Their ships, radar, armor, everything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

barjo said:


> Why not event croos in my mind ngapa nga sekalian F15 yg double engine, tuh mesin sama kaya F16, since the rumour skirmish result between Sukhoi India and F16/J17 pakistan, I grew a bit doubt about BVR capabilities of Sukhoi and now adding with Turks, But as long as I knew BVR is east blog biggest con


Well yes but actually no, our F16 is powered by GE or PW engine?



Marine Rouge said:


> US got a lot to offer, and much more interesting to me compared to Russia. Their ships, radar, armor, everything


Yes, but embargoes and sanctions are lurking


----------



## barjo

jek_sperrow said:


> Well yes but actually no, our F16 is powered by GE or PW engine?
> 
> 
> Yes, but embargoes and sanctions are lurking


The OCU PW and the 25ID I'm not sure, if its ex national guard it should be GE

Sorry latest i check all PW


----------



## Raduga

barjo said:


> Why not event croos in my mind ngapa nga sekalian F15 yg double engine, tuh mesin sama kaya F16, since the rumour skirmish result between Sukhoi India and F16/J17 pakistan, I grew a bit doubt about BVR capabilities of Sukhoi and now adding with Turks, But as long as I knew BVR is east blog biggest con


Dulu pernah ada petinggi TNI yang nyinggung F-15 dan mereka bilang kalo ada "budget" nya , btw i think f-16 is not really a feasible option/choice to fill our squadron gap right now , the production line is almost completely full especially after tha taiwan request for their dozen of f-16 , if we still choose f-16 as a choice , would be likely getting it in decade (2030 or more) when the f-16 are going starting to be an obsolete platform , or maybe an upgraded secondhand one, why not choose the latest gripen with AESA radar and with f414 engine ? I know it could be a logistic nightmare for now but having an f414 powered plane right now could benefit us for the future upcoming KF-X for commonality


----------



## HellFireIndo

Gundala said:


> Yeah it is still lethal. The thing with Flanker fleets is its combat range, and FX is a gambling zone for now as any other new fighter, it usually takes time for it to mature (bug fix, minor design flaw, etc). So I think 1 more SKA flanker is still needed to fill the gap, unless we can manage to get 3 or 4 ska of F16 in the next 5-10 years.


Then we'll get 1-2 Skadron of fighters that does not conform to the rest of the mainly "_western tech_" fighters dominated Air Force, and will eventually burden the Military for their technical maintenance and management issues. We literally send these Flankers halfway around the world to Belarus everytime they needed heavy maintenance, while at the same time avoid dealing with the Russians as much as possible due to the CAATSA threat.

Why should we invest money to accommodate these meager amount of Sukhois that will not benefit us in the long run? In the future, the Air Force will mainly possess F-16s and FXs, or anything that could carry the AMRAAM and Sidewinders, also the rest of the Military is already increasingly gone "_west_", with the fact that the Tanks and the Ships are also mainly Western (NATO). The current ToT and self-sufficiency program of our Inhan also imply more western technology and expertise to be acquired, while for "eastern" tech? almost none, with only some noteworthy ambition such as the C705 reverse-engineering.

Where will the Sukhois be in this situation? 2 Squadrons of fighters from a sanctioned country, that does not conform to NATO standardization, that is also notoriously maintenance-heavy, while we currently seeking the acquisition, technology transfer and co-production of a fighter that was planned to have on-par or even higher performance to the Sukhois but with more advanced technologies onboard, what is the use of Sukhois if this will be the case? 1.1 billion USD, that could be instead used to acquire NATO-standard figters or to fund the FX program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

jek_sperrow said:


> Well yes but actually no, our F16 is powered by GE or PW engine?
> 
> 
> Yes, but embargoes and sanctions are lurking



Not that we cant circumvent such embargo, US made weapons usually got a lot of user and spare parts producer. Just for F 15 alone they let Saudi and Japan to produce spares and other tools. F 16, you know the user itself still a lot and many countries license produce them. You know high risk high profit.


----------



## umigami

jek_sperrow said:


> Well yes but actually no, our F16 is powered by GE or PW engine?
> 
> 
> Yes, but embargoes and sanctions are lurking


All of them PW f100-220


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Then we'll get 1-2 Skadron of fighters that does not conform to the rest of the mainly "_western tech_" fighters dominated Air Force, and will eventually burden the Military for their technical maintenance and management issues. We literally send these Flankers halfway around the world to Belarus everytime they needed heavy maintenance, while at the same time avoid dealing with the Russians as much as possible due to the CAATSA threat.
> 
> Why should we invest money to accommodate these meager amount of Sukhois that will not benefit us in the long run? In the future, the Air Force will mainly possess F-16s and FXs, or anything that could carry the AMRAAM and Sidewinders, also the rest of the Military is already increasingly gone "_west_", with the fact that the Tanks and the Ships are also mainly Western (NATO). The current ToT and self-sufficiency program of our Inhan also imply more western technology and expertise to be acquired, while for "eastern" tech? almost none, with only some noteworthy ambition such as the C705 reverse-engineering.
> 
> Where will the Sukhois be in this situation? 2 Squadrons of fighters from a sanctioned country, that does not conform to NATO standardization, that is also notoriously maintenance-heavy, while we currently seeking the acquisition, technology transfer and co-production of a fighter that was planned to have on-par or even higher performance to the Sukhois but with more advanced technologies onboard, what is the use of Sukhois if this will be the case? 1.1 billion USD, that could be instead used to acquire NATO-standard figters or to fund the FX program.



C 705 tech itself come from Exocet, Chinese made AShM tech came from French. Thats why integration between C802 (big brother of C705) toward our Missile boats and Ahmad Yani class is met not much difficulties. Even Chinese 35 mm cannon and radar is can be ordered to compelled with NATO standard


----------



## barjo

Raduga said:


> Dulu pernah ada petinggi TNI yang nyinggung F-15 dan mereka bilang kalo ada "budget" nya , btw i think f-16 is not really a feasible option/choice to fill our squadron gap right now , the production line is almost completely full especially after tha taiwan request for their dozen of f-16 , if we still choose f-16 as a choice , would be likely getting it in decade (2030 or more) when the f-16 are going starting to be an obsolete platform , or maybe an upgraded secondhand one, why not choose the latest gripen with AESA radar and with f414 engine ? I know it could be a logistic nightmare for now but having an f414 powered plane right now could benefit us for the future upcoming KF-X for commonality


Or maybe swicth to double engine like yamehong MT25 or R25 better than single cylinder and a nasty rev sound LOL


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> Dulu pernah ada petinggi TNI yang nyinggung F-15 dan mereka bilang kalo ada "budget" nya , btw i think f-16 is not really a feasible option/choice to fill our squadron gap right now , the production line is almost completely full especially after tha taiwan request for their dozen of f-16 , if we still choose f-16 as a choice , would be likely getting it in decade (2030 or more) when the f-16 are going starting to be an obsolete platform , or maybe an upgraded secondhand one, why not choose the latest gripen with AESA radar and with f414 engine ? I know it could be a logistic nightmare for now but having an f414 powered plane right now could benefit us for the future upcoming KF-X for commonality



I would not calling the beast (both Turkey and Pakistan units made well in 80/90 era) who can be on par or bested newly build fighter such as SU35 or SU 30 MKI (both made in 2010 onward) as obsolote. If old beast can contended against newly built platform whatelse the new itinarian such as block 70+ can do? 

Grippen? Meh, they not up to par


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> Dulu pernah ada petinggi TNI yang nyinggung F-15 dan mereka bilang kalo ada "budget" nya , btw i think f-16 is not really a feasible option/choice to fill our squadron gap right now , the production line is almost completely full especially after tha taiwan request for their dozen of f-16 , if we still choose f-16 as a choice , would be likely getting it in decade (2030 or more) when the f-16 are going starting to be an obsolete platform , or maybe an upgraded secondhand one, why not choose the latest gripen with AESA radar and with f414 engine ? I know it could be a logistic nightmare for now but having an f414 powered plane right now could benefit us for the future upcoming KF-X for commonality



how about this,
get some good F-16 airframe park on AMARG with EDA program again,
upgrade them To F-16V Viper Standard!
cheaper, and we got them faster...
(they can upgrade some taiwanese F-16 A/B to V standard, so why not block 25, 32, or 42 ?)

I know this is an unpopular opinion, gonna start that "falcon buluk" debate again, but why not consider it??

walau harus nunggu ga ada salahnya sih. untuk ke depan, TNI pasti bakal butuh banyak SDM baru, ada tambahan 2-3 skadron baru, kan itu juga butuh waktu juga...


----------



## NEKONEKO

HellFireIndo said:


> 1.1 billion USD, that could be instead used to acquire NATO-standard figters or to fund the FX program.


Or to develop our own jet engine, a small one for starter.
Or get some ote ote from somewhere.



barjo said:


> our political member not planing to bomb canberra.. not yet


Top LEL


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> Not that we cant circumvent such embargo, US made weapons usually got a lot of user and spare parts producer. Just for F 15 alone they let Saudi and Japan to produce spares and other tools. F 16, you know the user itself still a lot and many countries license produce them. You know high risk high profit.


Maybe 'population' also to be consider by them since we have more than 30 machine in the future can be the largest F16 operator on region... as long as.. our political member not planing to bomb canberra.. not yet



jek_sperrow said:


> Or to develop our own jet engine, a small one for starter.


We have plan to build hawk years ago.. but you know the end is



umigami said:


> how about this,
> get some good F-16 airframe park on AMARG with EDA program again,
> upgrade them To F-16V Viper Standard!
> cheaper, and we got them faster...
> (they can upgrade some taiwanese F-16 A/B to V standard, so why not block 25, 32, or 42 ?)
> 
> I know this is an unpopular opinion, gonna start that "falcon buluk" debate again, but why not consider it??
> 
> walau harus nunggu ga ada salahnya sih. untuk ke depan, TNI pasti bakal butuh banyak SDM baru, ada tambahan 2-3 skadron baru, kan itu juga butuh waktu juga...


Dude!! Come on LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lasa-X

Having 1-2 sq of F-15 variants is very tempting. Korean variant is still ok (a bit less advanced than RSAF ones). Imagine the combo of Vipers + Eagles while waiting for IFX.

But yeah, first thing first. Do they allow Indonesia to buy it? If yes, how many? I am sure, the resistant from kawasan will pop up. Not because of it will change the balance of power (although this will be their reason for media) but this will close a (little) gap to other countries dominance in military. 

So for me, having Flankers still the best option for " don't put all your eggs in one bucket" kind of balance IF we can't get Eagle.

Btw, some of you I believe know the problemw Rosoboron and Flanker fleet in TNI AU few years back. Hopely already solved by now. Otherwise....


----------



## Nike

Two more LST is on the bag

*Pemenuhan Alutsista TNI, Sekjen Kemhan: Keterlibatan Industri Pertahanan Dalam Negeri Lebih Diutamakan*
Rabu, 21 Agustus 2019

Batam




– Sekretaris Jenderal Kementerian Pertahanan (Sekjen Kemhan) Laksdya TNI Agus Setiadji, S.A.P, M.A., berharap keterlibatan industri pertahanan dalam negeri lebih diutamakan dalam memenuhi kebutuhan Alustsista TNI terutama TNI AL yang saat ini banyak yang perlu diremajakan.

“Dari sekian unit Kapal KRI TNI beberapa sudah tua dan perlu peremajaan, dan Kemhan berharap adanya keterlibatan industri pertahanan dalam negeri”, ungkap Sekjen Kemhan.

Hal tersebut diungkapkan Sekjen Kemhan saat menerima paparan tentang rencana pembangunan dua unit Kapal Landing Ship Tank (LST) atau Kapal Angkut Tank Pesanan TNI AL dari PT Bandar Abadi Shipyard, Rabu (21/8). di sela – sela kunjungan kerjanya ke Batam, Provinsi Kepulauan Riau.

Lebih lanjut Sekjen Kemhan mengatakan, dari alokasi Anggaran Pinjaman Dalam Negeri yang ada diharapkan dapat mewadahi pengadaan pembangunan beberapa kebutuhan Alutsista TNI AL terutama kapal – kapal jenis LPD, kapal Rumah Sakit dan kapal LST. “Pengadaan Kapal LST ini sangat dibutuhkan, karena kapal LST banyak yang sudah berusia tua”, jelas Sekjen Kemhan.

Kepada pihak PT Bandar Abadi Shipyard yang telah diberikan kepecayaan oleh Kemhan untuk membangun dua unit kapal LST, Sekjen Kemhan berharap untuk menjalin komunikasi dengan pihak pengguna dalam hal ini TNI AL. Sehingga, proses pembangunannya sampai dengan penyerahan dapat berjalan dengan lancar dan tepat waktu.

Sementara itu, Komisaris PT Bandar Abadi Shipyard Stanley Rojali menyampaikan apresiasi atas kepercayaan dan kehormatan yang diberikan oleh Kemhan kepada PT Bandar Abadi Shipyard untuk membangun dua unit Kapal LST untuk TNI AL yang kontraknya sudah ditandatangani bulan Januari 2019.

Dikatakannya, PT Bandar Abadi Shipyard merasa bangga telah mendapatkan kepercayaan kontrak pengadaan LST dari Kemhan dan kedepan diharapkan mampu memberikan yang terbaik dalam berpartisispasi mendukung terwujudnya kemandirian Alutsista dalam negeri. (BDI/ACP)

https://www.kemhan.go.id/2019/08/21...pertahanan-dalam-negeri-lebih-diutamakan.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Lasa-X said:


> Do they allow Indonesia to buy it?


Oh cmon It's just f15 not f35.



Lasa-X said:


> resistant from kawasan will pop up.


*No*, they will get backlash from ID is it worth it?


----------



## Nike

Hopefully someone pro lurking here and joint PT PINDAD eventually, even if he/she is a foreigner 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> CAATSA doang ga terlalu greget walaupun tetap diperhitungkan buat mereka. Yg bikin mumet itu macam kita yg ga kuat (atau mungkin ga pandai) leveragenya. Kalo dikombinasi sama perdagangan itu yg bikin mumet ngitung analisa resiko soale bisa ganggu stabilitas ekonomi & politik kita yg masih rentan ini. Coba tanya itu org kemendag dapet telepon dari siapa begitu soal sukro anget diberita bahwa kita ngotot tetap mau dibungkus kesini
> 
> 
> Trimaran!! Keren ini kapal, sayang ga pake water jet atau kombinasi gas engine biar lebih ngacir. Tapi kok C705 ya? jd kurang semangat


About the missile, well actually i heard rumour recently about AShM for KCR-60 and this. He's actually a lecturer in ITS so not directly involved in defense industries


----------



## Ruhnama

Awalnya gw berharap skenario ngawur turki bakalan buang semua f16 mereka ganti sukhoi series dan berpaling dri nato kwkwkkw
Tapi kynya kagak sih bakalan sih.

Btw many turkish forumer like decision to buy s400. They like choose SAM rather than stealth fighter

Btw are gripen is underated aircraft or not?

Btw are pakistani f16 also shootdown Su 30?


----------



## HellFireIndo

Lasa-X said:


> But yeah, first thing first. Do they allow Indonesia to buy it? If yes, how many? I am sure, the resistant from kawasan will pop up. Not because of it will change the balance of power (although this will be their reason for media) but this will close a (little) gap to other countries dominance in military.


None of the SEA countries are able to do anything to protest nor intervene with our internal matters, both due to the ASEAN principle and the fact that they just simply can't. I think we should stop bothering about these ASEAN neighbors, like to stop being too "considerate" of their needs, as they never bother to appreciate our effort in acting nice, being neutral and staying low all this time anyway. 

What do you mean by "_close a little gap to other countries dominance in military_"? i find the sentence kinda weird, none of SEA countries dominate others in Military.



Ruhnama said:


> Awalnya gw berharap skenario ngawur turki bakalan buang semua f16 mereka ganti sukhoi series dan berpaling dri nato kwkwkkw
> Tapi kynya kagak sih bakalan sih.
> 
> Btw many turkish forumer like decision to buy s400. They like choose SAM rather than stealth fighter
> 
> Btw are gripen is underated aircraft or not?


Not underrated, a bit overrated tbh. Not trying to undermine their performance, but often they are simply irrelevant for some countries, especially the one that operated latest F-16 variants, as they are of the same class and it doesn't make sense to operate both of theme at the same time (barring some exception..). The key difference for both of them, is that one is Swedish, one is American.


----------



## Kucing itu imut

HellFireIndo said:


> None of the SEA countries are able to do anything to protest nor intervene with our internal matters, both due to the ASEAN principle and the fact that they just simply can't. I think we should stop bothering about these ASEAN neighbors, like to stop being too "considerate" of their needs, as they never bother to appreciate our effort in acting nice, being neutral and staying low all this time anyway.
> 
> What do you mean by "_close a little gap to other countries dominance in military_"? i find the sentence kinda weird, none of SEA countries dominate others in Military.


I think what he/she means is Australia.


----------



## Cromwell

Credit to Fb page World Defense Zone
Javeline missile test

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kucing itu imut

*BBI dan Perusahaan Korsel Kembangkan Mesin Berbahan Bakar B30*

Pemerintah terus mendorong BUMN untuk merealisasikan _national capacity building_ (NCB) pada mesin nasional. Karena itu, PT Boma Bisma Indra (BBI) menggandeng perusahaan asal Korea Selatan (Korsel), Doosan Infracore, dalam memproduksi mesin diesel. Tepatnya, mesin diesel yang sarat komponen lokal.

Bersama Doosan lnfracore, dia bakal mengembangkan bisnis mesin. Lewat _transfer for technology_ (TFT), mereka mendesain sendiri mesin yang dimaksud. Kerja sama pun berlangsung dari tahap awal sampai final.

Semula, dua pihak menetapkan target produksi pada 2025. Tetapi, target itu lantas dimajukan setahun. ”Selain meningkatkan_ local content_, kami secara pararel juga mengembangkan mesin berbahan bakar biodiesel. Saat ini sudah bisa B30,” jelas Yoyok.

Nanti BBI dan Doosan Infracore akan mengembangkan mesin berbahan bakar B60. Tahap selanjutnya ialah mesin yang bahan bakarnya B100 atau CPO.

Kemarin BBI juga meneken kerja sama dengan sembilan BUMN. Mereka adalah pengguna mesin diesel produksi BBI dan Doosan Infracore.

*Ada PT Industri Kapal Indonesia, PT Dok dan Perkapalan Kodja Bahar, PT Dok dan Perkapalan Surabaya, dan PT PAL. Juga PT Kereta Api Indonesia, PT PINDAD, PT Barata Indonesia, PT Industri Kereta Api, dan PT Pelayaran Nasional Indonesia.*

Dalam kesempatan itu, Menteri BUMN Rini M. Soemarno mengimbau seluruh BUMN yang terlibat dalam kerja sama tersebut saling bersinergi. ”Sehingga nanti semua komponen bisa dibuat di Indonesia,” katanya.

Tahap akhir dari TFT adalah lokalisasi komponen. Yakni, menggunakan sebanyak-banyaknya komponen dari dalam negeri. Pembuatan mesin-mesin diesel itu bakal membutuhkan sekitar 5.000 komponen.

”Indonesia memiliki banyak tambang bauksit. Hanya bagaimana hilirisasi dari bahan baku tambang sampai ke produk akhir. Jadi, pada 2024 nanti sudah ada _engine_ buatan Indonesia,” tutur Rini.

https://www.jawapos.com/ekonomi/bis...n-korsel-kembangkan-mesin-berbahan-bakar-b30/

A wet dream come true (for me). 

Soon our own submarine engine?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 575552
> View attachment 575553
> View attachment 575554
> View attachment 575555
> View attachment 575556
> View attachment 575557
> 
> Credit to Fb page World Defense Zone
> Javeline missile test



Wuzzz Alphard flying so fast, wuzz alphard again. Damn, even the missile alone is so damn expensive


----------



## Gundala

HellFireIndo said:


> Then we'll get 1-2 Skadron of fighters that does not conform to the rest of the mainly "_western tech_" fighters dominated Air Force, and will eventually burden the Military for their technical maintenance and management issues. We literally send these Flankers halfway around the world to Belarus everytime they needed heavy maintenance, while at the same time avoid dealing with the Russians as much as possible due to the CAATSA threat.
> 
> Why should we invest money to accommodate these meager amount of Sukhois that will not benefit us in the long run? In the future, the Air Force will mainly possess F-16s and FXs, or anything that could carry the AMRAAM and Sidewinders, also the rest of the Military is already increasingly gone "_west_", with the fact that the Tanks and the Ships are also mainly Western (NATO). The current ToT and self-sufficiency program of our Inhan also imply more western technology and expertise to be acquired, while for "eastern" tech? almost none, with only some noteworthy ambition such as the C705 reverse-engineering.
> 
> Where will the Sukhois be in this situation? 2 Squadrons of fighters from a sanctioned country, that does not conform to NATO standardization, that is also notoriously maintenance-heavy, while we currently seeking the acquisition, technology transfer and co-production of a fighter that was planned to have on-par or even higher performance to the Sukhois but with more advanced technologies onboard, what is the use of Sukhois if this will be the case? 1.1 billion USD, that could be instead used to acquire NATO-standard figters or to fund the FX program.


Yeah, I hate the maintenance things as much as you do bro. But we can't discount the combat range and action range on both Sukhoi and viper just because of it. And keep in mind that this flanker is also good for ground attack including ship/naval take down. I do agree about Network issue but I think AU has other consideration. Lets break it down; SU27/30 Makassar, SU35 Iswahjudi, F16 block 70/72 Kupang, F16 Block 70/72 Pontianak. F16 Block 25ID Pekanbaru. Biak is still unknown but I guess it will be F16 block 25id+(Ska 3) until further budget is avaiable. These are the plan or what AU has in mind.

If we look at google map and plot these ska and make imagenary combat range then we probably can see why we still need SU35. Specially to cover Java sea and south Java, it can also reach Jakarta easily. Budget wise I dont see them having 2 ska to cover 1 ska of flanker due to the reason we talked about while still having alot of area not cover by air support. With this and being cheaper then F15 I dont see us having much of a choice. CAATSA and others obstacle is a pain in the butt but nothing is fix in politics, for now we just have to wait and see while making adjustment to time frame. Having only 1 air refueling plane is also a consideration among other things.

FX is expected to have around 50% more range compare to F16, now I agree that this is probably a good replacement for our flanker in a future. But again as I mentioned new fighters takes time to mature (bug fix, some design flaw, etc). This is a dilemma of AU to plan their fighter acquisition and time frame. If FX schedule somehow molor then it will be a headache if we dont have flankers already. With the major purchase of tankers, awacs, frigate, submarine, apache, FX commitment in the next 5-10 years, I dont think we have enough room for plan B. As we all know 32 Vipers are already in for 4th MEF planning, while sukro is/was in the 3rd one. If my memory served me right, menkeu said there is more than RP 30T of carry over budget that is not used, so the sukro project is visible if AU decided to do it dispite sanctions.


----------



## Ruhnama

HellFireIndo said:


> .
> 
> 
> Not underrated, a bit overrated tbh. Not trying to undermine their performance, but often they are simply irrelevant for some countries, especially the one that operated latest F-16 variants, as they are of the same class and it doesn't make sense to operate both of theme at the same time (barring some exception..). The key difference for both of them, is that one is Swedish, one is American.



Many source said that gripen can carry many customised weapon even ruski one
(Huh how can do that)
Have a good radar etc

I like their datalink offer and erieye, also rbs 15 tot
(But i didnt like rbs 15 look, very big and look like and old designed missile, still prefer exocet 
But
NSM look great lol)


----------



## HellFireIndo

Ruhnama said:


> Many source said that gripen can carry many customised weapon even ruski one
> (Huh how can do that)
> Have a good radar etc
> 
> I like their datalink offer and erieye, also rbs 15 tot
> (But i didnt like rbs 15 look, very big and look like and old designed missile, still prefer exocet
> But
> NSM look great lol)


Things that explodes don't need to look pretty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> About the missile, well actually i heard rumour recently about AShM for KCR-60 and this. He's actually a lecturer in ITS so not directly involved in defense industries


I hope its something good or better. Biasanya gossip dari ahli sipil kemungkinan benernya gede, biasalah sesama ahli paling ga tahan kalo ga diskusi teknis bareng, apa lagi di era wazzap group


----------



## barjo

Kucing itu imut said:


> *BBI dan Perusahaan Korsel Kembangkan Mesin Berbahan Bakar B30*
> 
> Pemerintah terus mendorong BUMN untuk merealisasikan _national capacity building_ (NCB) pada mesin nasional. Karena itu, PT Boma Bisma Indra (BBI) menggandeng perusahaan asal Korea Selatan (Korsel), Doosan Infracore, dalam memproduksi mesin diesel. Tepatnya, mesin diesel yang sarat komponen lokal.
> 
> Bersama Doosan lnfracore, dia bakal mengembangkan bisnis mesin. Lewat _transfer for technology_ (TFT), mereka mendesain sendiri mesin yang dimaksud. Kerja sama pun berlangsung dari tahap awal sampai final.
> 
> Semula, dua pihak menetapkan target produksi pada 2025. Tetapi, target itu lantas dimajukan setahun. ”Selain meningkatkan_ local content_, kami secara pararel juga mengembangkan mesin berbahan bakar biodiesel. Saat ini sudah bisa B30,” jelas Yoyok.
> 
> Nanti BBI dan Doosan Infracore akan mengembangkan mesin berbahan bakar B60. Tahap selanjutnya ialah mesin yang bahan bakarnya B100 atau CPO.
> 
> Kemarin BBI juga meneken kerja sama dengan sembilan BUMN. Mereka adalah pengguna mesin diesel produksi BBI dan Doosan Infracore.
> 
> *Ada PT Industri Kapal Indonesia, PT Dok dan Perkapalan Kodja Bahar, PT Dok dan Perkapalan Surabaya, dan PT PAL. Juga PT Kereta Api Indonesia, PT PINDAD, PT Barata Indonesia, PT Industri Kereta Api, dan PT Pelayaran Nasional Indonesia.*
> 
> Dalam kesempatan itu, Menteri BUMN Rini M. Soemarno mengimbau seluruh BUMN yang terlibat dalam kerja sama tersebut saling bersinergi. ”Sehingga nanti semua komponen bisa dibuat di Indonesia,” katanya.
> 
> Tahap akhir dari TFT adalah lokalisasi komponen. Yakni, menggunakan sebanyak-banyaknya komponen dari dalam negeri. Pembuatan mesin-mesin diesel itu bakal membutuhkan sekitar 5.000 komponen.
> 
> ”Indonesia memiliki banyak tambang bauksit. Hanya bagaimana hilirisasi dari bahan baku tambang sampai ke produk akhir. Jadi, pada 2024 nanti sudah ada _engine_ buatan Indonesia,” tutur Rini.
> 
> https://www.jawapos.com/ekonomi/bis...n-korsel-kembangkan-mesin-berbahan-bakar-b30/
> 
> A wet dream come true (for me).
> 
> Soon our own submarine engine?


Not all diesel engine can be aplicated to sea enviroment, its still not clear what kind of diesel they will build, industrial, mining or transportation. A heavy duty machine has diferent block configuration, V, Horisontal or maybe rare triangle, if they use CPO fuel its usually used as power generator or something massive, because of the oil nature charateristic need bigger coolant cmiiw


----------



## Nike

Jokowi new presidential cars

Mercedes maybach S600 pullman guard












Look like new G wagon will be vehicles Of choice for presidential guards unit convoy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> About the missile, well actually i heard rumour recently about AShM for KCR-60 and this. He's actually a lecturer in ITS so not directly involved in defense industries



The main gun is swedish , hope the next batch missile will be swedish too , we're also studying polish orkan class for KCR-60 right ? They too employ RBS-15



Ruhnama said:


> Awalnya gw berharap skenario ngawur turki bakalan buang semua f16 mereka ganti sukhoi series dan berpaling dri nato kwkwkkw
> Tapi kynya kagak sih bakalan sih.
> 
> Btw many turkish forumer like decision to buy s400. They like choose SAM rather than stealth fighter
> 
> Btw are gripen is underated aircraft or not?
> 
> Btw are pakistani f16 also shootdown Su 30?


Underrated ? No , Unproven ? Maybe , but according to mbah google , they actually proven to be really dangerous and capable aircraft in simulated wargames against US aircraft (such as red flag)



Ruhnama said:


> Many source said that gripen can carry many customised weapon even ruski one
> (Huh how can do that)
> Have a good radar etc
> 
> I like their datalink offer and erieye, also rbs 15 tot
> (But i didnt like rbs 15 look, very big and look like and old designed missile, still prefer exocet
> But
> NSM look great lol)



Because rbs-15 carrying much more High Explosive filler on its warhead than the both kongsberg NSM and Exocet

Its simply a bigger fireworks


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> The main gun is swedish , hope the next batch missile will be swedish too , we're also studying polish orkan class for KCR-60 right ? They too employ RBS-15
> 
> 
> Underrated ? No , Unproven ? Maybe , but according to mbah google , they actually proven to be really dangerous and capable aircraft in simulated wargames against US aircraft (such as red flag)
> 
> 
> 
> Because rbs-15 carrying much more High Explosive filler on its warhead than the both kongsberg NSM and Exocet
> 
> Its simply a bigger fireworks


Time will tell what missiles they carry.


----------



## Nike

There is element in Papua who want to see the status quo, and lack of development there. Even their own top class elite got this stupid opinion 

https://amp.suara.com/news/2019/08/...enembe-kami-butuh-kehidupan-bukan-pembangunan

And this suggestion is akin a treason at highest level considering the situation in Nduga

https://m.detik.com/news/foto-news/...inta-pemerintah-tarik-pasukan-non-organik-tni

If Papua being kept underdeveloped and the Papuan people itself keep irrelevant they can still maintain their rules and games of power as a king without many opposition, considering bumiputra policy we apply there. The disturbance there in which i suspect they had collide is just a small price for such power. 

Papua condition today is much same with Maluku around five to three decades ago, when the trust against central government is very low, and much of their educated elite is RMS simpathizer. 

To topple this status quo, i would like the government to enact open Policy more about Papua. Encourage more migration from aboard to disrupt their population compositions, encourage mixed marriage, opening up more roads and highway to open isolated pockets, if needed encourage migration of population in the hinterland and mountain Papua toward coastal area, inviting large scale investment in estate development and farming area, open more access toward education and inviting more Papuan to study in Java, closing Papuan exclusive dormitory students in many provinces and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soman45

Feel the sensation inside T-50i cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cromwell

Credit to Angkasa Review

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## mandala

TNI-AD AH-64E Apache Guardian live firing Hellfire Missile. 

Swipe for more video.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 575738
> View attachment 575739
> View attachment 575743
> View attachment 575744
> View attachment 575745
> View attachment 575746
> View attachment 575747
> View attachment 575748
> View attachment 575749
> View attachment 575750
> View attachment 575751
> View attachment 575752
> View attachment 575753
> View attachment 575754
> 
> Credit to Angkasa Review




Thats my man, you got it. We as a Nation should doing forward thinking and never be left behind. The absent of Turkey should be our chance. 10 to 15 billion US dollar is great number but not when we parting them into multi years funding program

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 575738
> View attachment 575739
> View attachment 575743
> View attachment 575744
> View attachment 575745
> View attachment 575746
> View attachment 575747
> View attachment 575748
> View attachment 575749
> View attachment 575750
> View attachment 575751
> View attachment 575752
> View attachment 575753
> View attachment 575754
> 
> Credit to Angkasa Review


I like the way she thinks tho sometime its di awang2 but still we need out of the box thinking. Couple of things I found it interesting in regards that she has access to some sensitive information inside govt circle. She still mentioned sukro, while back then she was the one that loudly said the chance is slim due to caatsa, I guess the sukro lovers can have abit of a smile for now.

Berikutnya FX, how she mentioned some tech we didnt get (not allowed to get) and use this move as bargaining chip along with/out the viper acquisition. Last is about the budgetary, I go agree that it can be litteraly be done if we really want it. This country has alot of natural resource that can be use and so many smart financial tech guy to get some short of solution. Then again the problem usually comes from within, jegal sendiri, ga dapet kickback, ganggu proyek oknum tertentu, etc. Its a wishfull thinking at current stage, but lets see who going to lead kemenhan and other strategic cabinet position. Who knows maybe they can make a "chakra" breakthru

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> Thats my man, you got it. We as a Nation should doing forward thinking and never be left behind. The absent of Turkey should be our chance. 10 to 15 billion US dollar is great number but not when we parting them into multi years funding program


Well the future is what we after. F-35 is a bright future we must pursue, there's no other alternatives IMHO


----------



## NEKONEKO

If we are aiming for f35 then I think we should not get more f16.
Dengan adanya payung hukum(perpres kan yah?) untuk multiyear acquisition project bakalan bisa ngincer yang mahal mahal sekarang :v


----------



## Gundala

jek_sperrow said:


> If we are aiming for f35 then I think we should not get more f16


Well its for different purpouse. F16 is a workhorse, and f35 is more offensive with sigint/elint capabilities. Many people dont realize this baby EW capability. This link below can explain how this baby perform. I laughed when I read comment of some military forum that said Israeli F35 is detected but out of missile range and they just cruising along the border line because they are scared. Those silly people didnt know that f35 are maping the radar location and information.

https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...c-intelligence-collection-system-ever-devised

Its 2016 info but enough to give us a clue of its capabilities. Tho to extract its full potential we are going to need good military network system. Other consideration is AU doctrine, they need to be adjusted or modified or else this kinda fighter placement will bikin bingung internal mereka sendiri 

Oh btw after reading the article above you will understand what Cornie mean by "day one" atck followed by F16 and SU35 on Cormwell article


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Svantana said:


>


Lagi lagi media salah sebut alutsista, "Apache" yang di sorot salah. 


Cromwell said:


> View attachment 575738
> View attachment 575739
> View attachment 575743
> View attachment 575744
> View attachment 575745
> View attachment 575746
> View attachment 575747
> View attachment 575748
> View attachment 575749
> View attachment 575750
> View attachment 575751
> View attachment 575752
> View attachment 575753
> View attachment 575754
> 
> Credit to Angkasa Review


*Homina Homina.... *Cromwell, wtf is this????


----------



## mandala



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cromwell

HellFireIndo said:


> Lagi lagi media salah sebut alutsista, "Apache" yang di sorot salah.
> 
> *Homina Homina.... *Cromwell, wtf is this????


Something good enough to cause controversies, this will go viral in social medias like Fb & IG


----------



## Ruhnama

Turkish brother will angry cause they have make designated misiledor f35 called som lol

Wkkwkwkwkkw
Btw dutch repalce turkish order 
Dutch interested in f35


(Cara ngomong Sukro ke f35 ntar bijimana gan?)


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


>



I bet oz just getting more and more itchy to replace their tigre as soon as possible, they need almost six years (or more) to get operational capability status, and still full of problem chopper. Meanwhile we just get the best pair of working beast such mi35 and apache.


----------



## mandala

TNI-AD AH-64E Apache Guardian live firing 30mm gun & Hellfire Missile.

Swipe for more pics.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

lat jatrat yon armed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Swipe for more pics.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cromwell

https://fighterjetsworld.com/latest...n-fighter-jet-for-sale-for-8-5-million/17173/
Interesting, an offer for 3 F-16 MLU just 8.5 Millions US$ each. Already underwent MLU programme which covers Link 16 datalink setup, joint helmet mounted cueing system ( JHMCS ), AN/APG-66V2 pulse doppler radar, Falcon Star adding 8000 flying hours.


----------



## striver44

Cromwell said:


> https://fighterjetsworld.com/latest...n-fighter-jet-for-sale-for-8-5-million/17173/
> Interesting, an offer for 3 F-16 MLU just 8.5 Millions US$ each. Already underwent MLU programme which covers Link 16 datalink setup, joint helmet mounted cueing system ( JHMCS ), AN/APG-66V2 pulse doppler radar, Falcon Star adding 8000 flying hours.


hasn't the govt had outlawed the purchase of used wepons system??


----------



## Cromwell

striver44 said:


> hasn't the govt had outlawed the purchase of used wepons system??


What else financially reasonable for us except EDA programme & FMS ? That 24 F-16 C/D from EDA & 9 C-130H ex RAAF helps us alot, financially feasible and fulfilling the number we intend to achieve backthen.

What USSR did to us post 1965










Credit to Fb page Lightning II Chan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> https://fighterjetsworld.com/latest...n-fighter-jet-for-sale-for-8-5-million/17173/
> Interesting, an offer for 3 F-16 MLU just 8.5 Millions US$ each. Already underwent MLU programme which covers Link 16 datalink setup, joint helmet mounted cueing system ( JHMCS ), AN/APG-66V2 pulse doppler radar, Falcon Star adding 8000 flying hours.


Kita punya JHMCS ga sih? Cmn bs geleng2 kepala sama mewek kalo lom punya jg


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> Kita punya JHMCS ga sih? Cmn bs geleng2 kepala sama mewek kalo lom punya jg


Part of MLU programe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

_Why army still have the highest alocation and air force have the lowest? I really dont understand the logic, specially in supporting our maritime projection thing. Isnt Iron Umberella a must in any military campaign to protect military vessels/assets? Or we think its already enough?_ 


*Inilah Anggaran Modernisasi Alat Utama Sistem Senjata/Alutsista TNI*
*Anggaran Modernisasi Alutsista TNI (2015-2020)*
Sumber : Kementerian Keuangan - Direktorat Jenderal Anggaran, 2019

Penulis: Viva Budy Kusnandar

Editor: Hari Widowati

23/8/2019, 16.13 WIB


Sektor pertahanan negara tetap menjadi prioritas dalam pemerintahan Presiden Joko Widodo pada 2020. Ini tercermin dari anggaran Kementerian Pertahanan yang mencapai Rp 127,36 triliun, terbesar dibandingkan kementerian/lembaga lainnya.

Guna meningkatkan kemampuan tempur Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI), Kementerian Pertahanan menganggarkan program modernisasi alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista) pada 2020 sebesar Rp 10,86 triliun, naik 20% dibanding tahun sebelumnya. *Nilai tersebut terdiri atas Rp 4,59 triliun untuk modernisasi alutsista matra darat, matra laut Rp 4,16 triliun, dan matra udara Rp 2,11 triliun.*

Sementara itu, untuk anggaran modernisasi sarana dan prasarana integratif pada tahun depan dialokasikan sebesar Rp 921,1 miliar. Kemudian anggaran untuk program pengembangan teknologi dan industri pertahanan sebesar Rp 2,49 triliun.

_Grafiknya ada_ di https://databoks.katadata.co.id/dat...nisasi-alat-utama-sistem-senjataalutsista-tni

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

Cromwell said:


> https://fighterjetsworld.com/latest...n-fighter-jet-for-sale-for-8-5-million/17173/
> Interesting, an offer for 3 F-16 MLU just 8.5 Millions US$ each. Already underwent MLU programme which covers Link 16 datalink setup, joint helmet mounted cueing system ( JHMCS ), AN/APG-66V2 pulse doppler radar, Falcon Star adding 8000 flying hours.


Oh... F16 dri eropa tu ya?


----------



## Cromwell

barjo said:


> Oh... F16 dri eropa tu ya?


Originally from Dutch & Belgium.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Penajem Paser Utara is our new Capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Cromwell said:


> https://fighterjetsworld.com/latest...n-fighter-jet-for-sale-for-8-5-million/17173/
> Interesting, an offer for 3 F-16 MLU just 8.5 Millions US$ each. Already underwent MLU programme which covers Link 16 datalink setup, joint helmet mounted cueing system ( JHMCS ), AN/APG-66V2 pulse doppler radar, Falcon Star adding 8000 flying hours.



Any stated reason on why the Jordanians put it up for sale..? 
If we can buy it then we can use it to top up our F16 A/B fleet, and with only USD 8,5 mil each it's a bargain. However it only got 2000 hours of life left before needing another major refurbishment, how many years is that in TNI AU use...?


----------



## Nike

Whizzack said:


> Any stated reason on why the Jordanians put it up for sale..?
> If we can buy it then we can use it to top up our F16 A/B fleet, and with only USD 8,5 mil each it's a bargain. However it only got 2000 hours of life left before needing another major refurbishment, how many years is that in TNI AU use...?



2000 hours can be used for at least 15 years. Thats a lot of time


----------



## striver44

Whizzack said:


> Any stated reason on why the Jordanians put it up for sale..?
> If we can buy it then we can use it to top up our F16 A/B fleet, and with only USD 8,5 mil each it's a bargain. However it only got 2000 hours of life left before needing another major refurbishment, how many years is that in TNI AU use...?


Dont know for sure. The jordanians have been selling jets, donating attack helos and retiting mbt's recently. Maybe they want to focus more on low end conflict.


----------



## Cromwell

Whizzack said:


> Any stated reason on why the Jordanians put it up for sale..?
> If we can buy it then we can use it to top up our F16 A/B fleet, and with only USD 8,5 mil each it's a bargain. However it only got 2000 hours of life left before needing another major refurbishment, how many years is that in TNI AU use...?


Idk why Jordanian tags them at only 8.5 Millions US$ each however in these 2 years alone, they've been retiring their C-130B, Hawk 63, AH-1Z ( a pair goes to Philippines ), Bell-412, UH-60 Blackhawk, some of their F-16s were sold to Pakistan, and CN-235 including gunship variant.


----------



## barjo

Cromwell said:


> Idk why Jordanian tags them at only 8.5 Millions US$ each however in these 2 years alone, they've been retiring their C-130B, Hawk 63, AH-1Z ( a pair goes to Philippines ), Bell-412, UH-60 Blackhawk, some of their F-16s were sold to Pakistan, and CN-235 including gunship variant.


Maybe there are some factions inside the gov. or army, hopely not another arab spring


----------



## Raduga

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Anyone had info about the radar in second slide ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ocelot

Why does Indonesia has such a paltry air force as compared to its economic muscle? I'm surprised looking at the inventory, I expected it to be 10x bigger or something similar to Egyptian Air force.


----------



## nufix

Ocelot said:


> Why does Indonesia has such a paltry air force as compared to its economic muscle? I'm surprised looking at the inventory, I expected it to be 10x bigger or something similar to Egyptian Air force.



Current focus is infrastructure to keep the growth momentum of the economy. Over USD 400 billion is going to be spent on building the nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

Ocelot said:


> Why does Indonesia has such a paltry air force as compared to its economic muscle? I'm surprised looking at the inventory, I expected it to be 10x bigger or something similar to Egyptian Air force.


We are rely more on diplomacy and don't involved in any block. So we don't have any obligation to assembly large army

We have the biggest muscle in southern hemisphere back in 1960 though... and soon will be

Cheers bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Ocelot said:


> Why does Indonesia has such a paltry air force as compared to its economic muscle? I'm surprised looking at the inventory, I expected it to be 10x bigger or something similar to Egyptian Air force.


egypt also got annual US fund aid for their defence spending , and its all peaceful here in our region (well atleast for now) , not like mid east which can turn unstable in short amount of time (but still there's a hot spot around our northern sea border area , but mainly just a white hull intrusion) .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Government is able to muster our economy might to build our military might at short notice, but at what cost? Stable economy and content people? We are not like India, pakistan, south korea or China which is lingering on hot spot. 

Just dont test our patient, in which we as a Nation had the bottom barrel, and no one would like to see an Angry Indonesian...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Anyone had info about the radar in second slide ?


https://www.suaramerdeka.com/news/baca/141071/len-s-200-pijakan-meraih-kemandirian-industri-radar

http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2018/10/len-industri-kembangkan-radar-militer.html



Marine Rouge said:


> Government is able to muster our economy might to build our military might at short notice, but at what cost? Stable economy and content people? We are not like India, pakistan, south korea or China which is lingering on hot spot.
> 
> Just dont test our patient, in which we as a Nation had the bottom barrel, and no one would like to see an Angry Indonesian...


We actually promotes peace and cohesion between ASEAN member states by not doing any arms purchase rush, as such a move will make the regional neighbors feel threatened or being rivaled in military power, inevitably sparking an arms race and suspicions among neighbors, not good for our own and ASEAN's interest.

But nobody should cross our line, especially these delusional shitheads who tried to challenge our position as regional power, these motherfuckers should've known their place.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> https://www.suaramerdeka.com/news/baca/141071/len-s-200-pijakan-meraih-kemandirian-industri-radar
> 
> http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2018/10/len-industri-kembangkan-radar-militer.html
> 
> 
> We actually promotes peace and cohesion between ASEAN member states by not doing any arms purchase rush, as such a move will make the regional neighbors feel threatened or being rivaled in military power, inevitably sparking an arms race and suspicions among neighbors, not good for our own and ASEAN's interest.
> 
> But nobody should cross our line, especially these delusional shitheads who tried to challenge our position as regional power, these motherfuckers should've known their place.



Oz had been lingering since long and not trying to meddle, but lately since 1998 we are had been on their radar. And now we are resurfacing on their white paper... The closest competitor of us in the region is the oz, not even red dot had the capacity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Anyone had info about the radar in second slide ?

















Credit to Lembaga Kajian Pertahanan Strategis


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 576026
> View attachment 576027
> View attachment 576028
> View attachment 576029
> 
> Credit to Lembaga Kajian Pertahanan Strategis


is there any obstacle that hinder us from creating 3D radar ? if there was already a plan to developed 3d radar by LEN then i'd be really happy


----------



## barjo

Raduga said:


> is there any obstacle that hinder us from creating 3D radar ? if there was already a plan to developed 3d radar by LEN then i'd be really happy


...semi conductor....aka chip tech bro...


----------



## NEKONEKO

Marine Rouge said:


> Oz had been lingering since long and *not trying to meddle*, but lately since 1998 we are had been on their radar. And now we are resurfacing on their white paper... The closest competitor of us in the region is the oz, not even red dot had the capacity


*Almost*.
I think during trikora is one of the most closest thing ID and AU to clash, but with no support from UK and US; AU decided to back down.
We are on their radar, literally.


----------



## Raduga

jek_sperrow said:


> *Almost*.
> I think during trikora is one of the most closest thing ID and AU to clash, but with no support from UK and US; AU decided to back down.
> We are on their radar, literally.


off course , maybe we can bribe some rednecks bogans over there to damage the Jindalee antenna complex


----------



## barjo

jek_sperrow said:


> *Almost*.
> I think during trikora is one of the most closest thing ID and AU to clash, but with no support from UK and US; AU decided to back down.
> We are on their radar, literally.


Dont forget f18 dog fight with hawk during east timor break and the show off black flight afterthat

https://m.tribunnews.com/nasional/2...tralia-di-langit-kupang-hampir-ditembak-jatuh

https://www.indomiliter.com/awas-black-flight-di-atas-lanud-el-tari/


----------



## katarabhumi

barjo said:


> ...semi conductor....aka chip tech bro...



Perhaps we should invite this guy, for a start.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sehat_Sutardja

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Danramil 13/Buluspesantren Amankan Latihan Uji Coba Senjata*
Senin, 5 Agustus 2019 09:26:23 - Oleh : admin - Dibaca : 55 kali






Danramil 13/Buluspesantren Lettu Inf Nowo Kiswanto dengan beberapa orang anggota melaksanakan pengamanan uji fungsi misile MLRS Avibras/Astros II, yang diawaki Yon Armed 1/Roket/Ay/1/2 Kostrad, bertindak selaku kepala pelaksana kegiatan Kasubditbinmu Ditpalad Kolonel Cpl Sri Sunanto, S.I.P, M.M, bertempat di lapangan tembak Dislitbangad Kec. Buluspesantren Kab. Kebumen, Kamis (1/8).

Hadir dalam kegiatan tersebut Kabit Laik Darat Puslaik Baranahan Kemhan Kolonel Cpl. Edy Puryono, M.M., Kasubditbinmu Ditpalad Kolonel Cpl. Sri Sunanto, S.I.P., M.M, Pamen Ahli Gol IV/Ditpalad Kol Cpl. M Apandi S, Kalap Litbang Kolonel Cpl. Firman., Ditpalad Kolonel Cpl. Yeyet Omaraha, Dirbinlitbang Pusen Armet Kodiklatad Kolonel Arm Muhammad Arif Sjaerozi, Dipalad Kolonel Cpl R Budi, Tim Kelayakan Kemhan Kolonel Cpl Edy Puryoto. Paban.III/Litbang Asrosrenad Letkol Arm Ageng Putu, Kasub distan Dislaikad Letkol Inf Arif Rizal, Letkol Cpl. M Panlit E (Kasubditrenprogar Ditpalad), Letkol Cp. Saptono (Kapaldam IV/Dip), Letkol Cpl. Nainggolan (Kagupusmu.I/Ditpalad), Letkol Cpl. Suhadi (Kabaglitbang Subditbincap Ditpalad), Letkol Cpl. Asop Sofyan S (Kainfolahtah Ditpalad), Letkol Cpl. Cristian, M.Si (Tim Kelayakan Kemhan), Mayor Arm. Sormin (Danyo Armed.1/Roket/Ay/1/2 Kostrad), Mayor Cpl. M Arif Yazul (Dandenpal IV/2 joyakarta), Mayor Cpl. Yuda Irawan (Kalan Litbang Dislitbangad), Kapten Inf Budi Riyanto (Pasi Intel Kodim 0709/Kbm), Lettu Inf Nowo (Danramil 13/Blps) dan Pelda Pujiyanto (Posal Purworejo).

Sedangkan Tim Avibras ada sebanyak 8 orang warga negara asing yakni.

Nama : Ailton Ferian.

Jabatan : Electrical Tehnician.

Tanggal Lahir : 19 Desember 1960.

Kebangsaan : Brazil.

No Paspor : FX994584.



Nama : Bruno Frederico Pereira Contrijani.

Jabatan : Technical Suportter.

Tanggal Lahir : 8 September 1985.

Kebangsaan : Brazil.

No Paspor : FZ548888.



Nama : Heriberto Junio Dos Santos.

Jabatan : Electronic Tehnician.

Tanggal Lahir : 11 September. 1980

Kebangsaan : Brazil.

No Paspor : FN463180.



Nama : Wendell De Aquino Balmant.

Jabatan : Elektronic Teknician.

Tanggal Lahir : 1 Desember 1980.

Kebangsaan : Brazil.

No Paspor : SZ098504.



Nama : Ricardo Luiz Liesack Lebrao.

Jabatan : Vehicular testercoordinator.

Tanggal Lahir : 14 Oktober 1956.

Kebangsaan : Brazil.

No Paspor : FW295049.



Nama : Felipe De Siqueira Chrestal.

Jabatan : JR Planing Enginner.

Tanggal Lahir : 19 April 1987.

Kebangsaan : Brazil

No Paspor : FO206471.



Nama : Luiz Fernando Poli.

Jabatan : Tes Tehnician.

Tanggal Lahir : 28 April 1955.

Kebangsaan : Brazil.

No Paspor : FS976099.



Nama : Ailton Pinto De Oliveira.

Jabatan : Tecnical Asistan.

Tanggal Lahir : 18 Oktober 1968.

Kebangsaan : Brazil

No Paspor : FY146185.



Tim yang diawaki 39 personel pimpinan Danyon Armed.1/Roket/Ay/1/2 Kostrad Mayor Arm Lukas Maunarndo Sormin, S.I.P. itu mencoba beberapa jenis roket. Salah satunya contoh roket yang diuji coba yakni AV-SS-80 HE dengan kaliber 300 mm dan panjang 5.460 mm seberat 590 Kg yang memiliki tipe Impact Fuze memilik jarak maksimal minimal 80 Km. Danramil Lettu Inf Nowo menghimbau kepada warga setempat untuk tidak melakukan aktifitas disekitar lapangan uji coba munisi selama latihan berlangsung. Ia pun menempatkan beberapa personel Babinsanya menutup titik titik masuk menuju lokasi latihan.

https://tni.mil.id/view-156491-danramil-13buluspesantren-amankan-latihan-uji-coba-senjata.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> off course , maybe we can bribe some rednecks bogans over there to damage the Jindalee antenna complex


I think we should consider building antenna complex like that of Aussie's, it'll be interesting to see "antenna war" happening in the future, another weird war for the Aussies.


----------



## Gundala

barjo said:


> Dont forget f18 dog fight with hawk during east timor break and the show off black flight afterthat
> 
> https://m.tribunnews.com/nasional/2...tralia-di-langit-kupang-hampir-ditembak-jatuh
> 
> https://www.indomiliter.com/awas-black-flight-di-atas-lanud-el-tari/


Oh man, I think I still remember the news and the mess of el tari black fight back then. Berita simpang siur, tapi yg sy inget itu fly pass rendah. Mereka tau kelemahan el tari dan hawk kita waktu itu ga mampu terbang malem afaik. But its a history and we learned our lessons. Nothing is fix in politcs, when guy like Abbot running the show again then things can get complicated. Thats why those sukro are in makassar and future ska (most likely viper) will be in kupang. If another sukro in iswahjudi materialize it will create another layer. Gotta make that su35 supercruise capabilities work its magic right? Those will create 3 layers while hanud can cover the rest. So their eyes are on us and our eyes are on them 

Btw kadang sy mikir ini yg anget di laut cina selatan knp naro yg berat2 lebih ke selatan... 



Marine Rouge said:


> Salah satunya contoh roket yang diuji coba yakni AV-SS-80 HE dengan kaliber 300 mm dan panjang 5.460 mm seberat 590 Kg yang memiliki tipe Impact Fuze memilik jarak maksimal minimal 80 Km.


"Salah satunya..." So they not just testing ss-80, I really hope the other one is av-tm 300


----------



## striver44

Ocelot said:


> Why does Indonesia has such a paltry air force as compared to its economic muscle? I'm surprised looking at the inventory, I expected it to be 10x bigger or something similar to Egyptian Air force.


The air force had been the unwanted child since the failed 1960s coup. Most of indonesian arms procurement is for
1.army (funny right???)
2.navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

South Korean became our very first foreign rector ever

https://m.detik.com/news/berita/d-4681155/begini-profil-lengkap-rektor-asing-pertama-indonesia#top

Hope other South Korean expert can follow him, especially in engineering, machinery and metalurgi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

So which rocket that we get tot from avibras?


----------



## barjo

Gundala said:


> Oh man, I think I still remember the news and the mess of el tari black fight back then. Berita simpang siur, tapi yg sy inget itu fly pass rendah. Mereka tau kelemahan el tari dan hawk kita waktu itu ga mampu terbang malem afaik. But its a history and we learned our lessons. Nothing is fix in politcs, when guy like Abbot running the show again then things can get complicated. Thats why those sukro are in makassar and future ska (most likely viper) will be in kupang. If another sukro in iswahjudi materialize it will create another layer. Gotta make that su35 supercruise capabilities work its magic right? Those will create 3 layers while hanud can cover the rest. So their eyes are on us and our eyes are on them
> 
> Btw kadang sy mikir ini yg anget di laut cina selatan knp naro yg berat2 lebih ke selatan...
> 
> 
> "Salah satunya..." So they not just testing ss-80, I really hope the other one is av-tm 300


Kalau yg anget2 mah kelahinya ma yg suka ngemeng strong strong itu kebanyakan minum kuku bima kali, kita ni kanan kiri jadi bumper, daerah lintasan konflik


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> South Korean became our very first foreign rector ever
> 
> https://m.detik.com/news/berita/d-4681155/begini-profil-lengkap-rektor-asing-pertama-indonesia#top
> 
> Hope other South Korean expert can follow him, especially in engineering, machinery and metalurgi


Love it!! I hope he can bring new benchmark for our dikti



barjo said:


> Kalau yg anget2 mah kelahinya ma yg suka ngemeng strong strong itu kebanyakan minum kuku bima kali, kita ni kanan kiri jadi bumper, daerah lintasan konflik


Wkwkwkw. Bener tuh daerah lintasan konflik & bemper. LCS si panda ga akan gegabah konflik langsung sama kita, kemungkinannya kecil. Tapi kalau sampe LCS panas antara mamarika/oz yg kena kita. Mereka akan butuh alki kita buat reinforcement, tp panda ga bakalan mau ada reinforcement. Kalau kita lemah bisa jadi mereka gebuk2an di teritori kita

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

Gundala said:


> Love it!! I hope he can bring new benchmark for our dikti
> 
> 
> Wkwkwkw. Bener tuh daerah lintasan konflik & bemper. LCS si panda ga akan gegabah konflik langsung sama kita, kemungkinannya kecil. Tapi kalau sampe LCS panas antara mamarika/oz yg kena kita. Mereka akan butuh alki kita buat reinforcement, tp panda ga bakalan mau ada reinforcement. Kalau kita lemah bisa jadi mereka gebuk2an di teritori kita






makanya pakai yg ginian bro ups...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

barjo said:


> View attachment 576121
> makanya pakai yg ginian bro ups...


wkwk mantab bro. Tambahin ini biar bisa liat yakhont terbang, ups


----------



## barjo

Gundala said:


> wkwk mantab bro. Tambahin ini biar bisa liat yakhont terbang, ups


Duhh gan dri dulu ane ngebet ma yg ginian.. setronnggg wkkk...


----------



## Nike

barjo said:


> View attachment 576121
> makanya pakai yg ginian bro ups...




Hmm, if you want to dream why not put your dream as high as possible

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> Hmm, if you want to dream why not put your dream as high as possible
> 
> View attachment 576125
> View attachment 576126


Takut basah sis.. kena bully


----------



## Cromwell

Credit to Saab Indonesia


----------



## umigami

Looks like some member forgot that this is still an international forum. Please use english!
Yeah, I use Indonesian too, but it was a special occasions that time and not this "gamblang".



Cromwell said:


> View attachment 576127
> 
> Credit to Saab Indonesia


Boeing or Saab offer, which one more interesting for you?



barjo said:


> View attachment 576121
> makanya pakai yg ginian bro ups...


Wake up please!
With 3 more daewoo 1400 sub and 214 offer, change for Russian sub practically 0 by now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Gundala said:


> Love it!! I hope he can bring new benchmark for our dikti
> 
> 
> Wkwkwkw. Bener tuh daerah lintasan konflik & bemper. LCS si panda ga akan gegabah konflik langsung sama kita, kemungkinannya kecil. Tapi kalau sampe LCS panas antara mamarika/oz yg kena kita. Mereka akan butuh alki kita buat reinforcement, tp panda ga bakalan mau ada reinforcement. Kalau kita lemah bisa jadi mereka gebuk2an di teritori kita


Natuna jd kunci..makanya kmrn sempat santer klo mamarika mau letakin tentara di sana..



umigami said:


> Looks like some member forgot that this is still an international forum. Please use english!
> Yeah, I use Indonesian too, but it was a special occasions that time and not this "gamblang".
> 
> 
> Boeing or Saab offer, which one more interesting for you?
> 
> 
> Wake up please!
> With 3 more daewoo 1400 sub and 214 offer, change for Russian sub practically 0 by now...


Kadang klo ada issue sensitif kt pake bahasa..klo bisa pake bahasa 4l4y skalian..biar pada pusing mereka



Marine Rouge said:


> South Korean became our very first foreign rector ever
> 
> https://m.detik.com/news/berita/d-4681155/begini-profil-lengkap-rektor-asing-pertama-indonesia#top
> 
> Hope other South Korean expert can follow him, especially in engineering, machinery and metalurgi


Not only the rector..but we need to change our education system too..
Lebih ke pemahaman daripada menghapal..


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> Hmm, if you want to dream why not put your dream as high as possible
> 
> View attachment 576125
> View attachment 576126


Ampuunn sis, Sama kayak mas barjo sy takut di bully sis lol:



Cromwell said:


> View attachment 576127
> 
> Credit to Saab Indonesia


I wonder which one is going to come first; air tanker or awacs? hmm....


----------



## barjo

umigami said:


> Looks like some member forgot that this is still an international forum. Please use english!
> Yeah, I use Indonesian too, but it was a special occasions that time and not this "gamblang".
> 
> 
> Boeing or Saab offer, which one more interesting for you?
> 
> 
> Wake up please!
> With 3 more daewoo 1400 sub and 214 offer, change for Russian sub practically 0 by now...


Jokes bro... nostagia


----------



## Kucing itu imut

mejikuhibiu said:


> Natuna jd kunci..makanya kmrn sempat santer klo mamarika mau letakin tentara di sana..
> 
> 
> Kadang klo ada issue sensitif kt pake bahasa..klo bisa pake bahasa 4l4y skalian..biar pada pusing mereka
> 
> 
> Not only the rector..but we need to change our education system too..
> Lebih ke pemahaman daripada menghapal..


We already did that with latest curriculum K13. The focus of that curriculum is to comprehending, reviewing, innovating with critical thinking as the cornerstone. Also, the planned Perpres 'Zonasi Sekolah' can improve the distribution of teachers and more efficient and effective training for teachers. Usually the teachers will be send to Pusat to have training, but later the instructor from Pusat will be the one who will come to schools.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> Looks like some member forgot that this is still an international forum. Please use english!
> Yeah, I use Indonesian too, but it was a special occasions that time and not this "gamblang".
> 
> 
> Boeing or Saab offer, which one more interesting for you?
> 
> 
> Wake up please!
> With 3 more daewoo 1400 sub and 214 offer, change for Russian sub practically 0 by now...


It's not about my preference but what the user choose, the latest i know all platforms are still being carefully studied however the one offers flexibility of loans, partnership, logistics, etc should be Boeing ones.


----------



## Whizzack

https://www.thejakartapost.com/acad...yle-referendum-could-happen-in-papua-too.html

What do you think guys..? What are the chances this could happen...? I know we are in a much better position both militarily and economically compared to 20 years ago, but still... somehow I can already imagine the Aussies watching the current situation in Papua with glee in their eyes, impatient to become a 'hero' once again...


----------



## Nike

Whizzack said:


> https://www.thejakartapost.com/acad...yle-referendum-could-happen-in-papua-too.html
> 
> What do you think guys..? What are the chances this could happen...? I know we are in a much better position both militarily and economically compared to 20 years ago, but still... somehow I can already imagine the Aussies watching the current situation in Papua with glee in their eyes, impatient to become a 'hero' once again...



They will met severe retaliation if they do. Papua is clearly different from Timor, we clearly dont want to part with Papua as they are nail in the coffin of unitary state of Republic Indonesia. Not even US of A want to meddle our policy in Papua, not ones they ask our policy there. Only ex Britain Empire colonies still trying to meddle our policy there. 

What happened there is not as grave as when India suppress Khalistan movements, Assam movements, Catalan of Spain, Chechnya of Russia, Northern Irish movements and so on. The only best course to alter other countries public opinion is to pursue more economy growth and military strength being too big and fearsome for other to meddle our internal policy. Being mighty is a must


----------



## barjo

Whizzack said:


> https://www.thejakartapost.com/acad...yle-referendum-could-happen-in-papua-too.html
> 
> What do you think guys..? What are the chances this could happen...? I know we are in a much better position both militarily and economically compared to 20 years ago, but still... somehow I can already imagine the Aussies watching the current situation in Papua with glee in their eyes, impatient to become a 'hero' once again...


Aussie... The biggest trouble maker in all pasific


----------



## mejikuhibiu

barjo said:


> Aussie... The biggest trouble maker in all pasific


Not just aussie..other country also...
But papuan was a indonesia.. also recorded in un papuan is part of nkri..not like timles..the un not recognise timles is part of indonesia..thats why we cant defend timles..
Papua and west papuan is more develop than other micronesian state..


----------



## Gundala

Whizzack said:


> https://www.thejakartapost.com/acad...yle-referendum-could-happen-in-papua-too.html
> 
> What do you think guys..? What are the chances this could happen...? I know we are in a much better position both militarily and economically compared to 20 years ago, but still... somehow I can already imagine the Aussies watching the current situation in Papua with glee in their eyes, impatient to become a 'hero' once again...


I agree with Mr.Alatas, its different situation. No economic crisis, no military embargo and the regional focus is up north from us which is SCS. Those outsiders who are trying to stir things up will have much more to lose and greater risk. As for our current military capability we have more then enough to deal with 1 hot spot. I am not worry about outsiders, I am more worried about insiders whom been recklessly playing with fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Whizzack said:


> https://www.thejakartapost.com/acad...yle-referendum-could-happen-in-papua-too.html
> 
> What do you think guys..? What are the chances this could happen...? I know we are in a much better position both militarily and economically compared to 20 years ago, but still... somehow I can already imagine the Aussies watching the current situation in Papua with glee in their eyes, impatient to become a 'hero' once again...


Try Slowly working on to tell that oceanian and micronesian country to STFU about the problem , well guess we start from fiji to tell their counterpart to not stir up the situation (i believe fiji is on our side since long enough , is it possible to give them our decommisioned ship ? )

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Logam42

Marine Rouge said:


> South Korean became our very first foreign rector ever
> 
> https://m.detik.com/news/berita/d-4681155/begini-profil-lengkap-rektor-asing-pertama-indonesia#top
> 
> Hope other South Korean expert can follow him, especially in engineering, machinery and metalurgi



Yeah, I'll be happy if most of the "Foreign" Rector/Dean is from Japan & South Korea. So much less chance of them trying to spread western liberalism.



Raduga said:


> Try Slowly working on to tell that oceanian and micronesian country to STFU about the problem , well guess we start from fiji to tell their counterpart to not stir up the situation (i believe fiji is on our side since long enough , is it possible to give them our decommisioned ship ? )
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Please note that almost all western reporting ing biased against us. And thus almost all english articles are too. This includes Jakpost, which is full of people enamoured with western values.

Even in Oceania, only 2 countries really give outspoken support to OPM, the rest stay quiet about it. Even PNG officially supports Indonesia, even-though the Mayor of Port Moresby likes to bring it up whenever he's facing a lot of domestic problems.

Despite that if you read western reporting (Especially the Guardian) you would think that all of Oceania is in full support of OPM. Which is bullshit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Logam42 said:


> Please note that almost all western reporting ing biased against us. And thus almost all english articles are too. This includes Jakpost, which is full of people enamoured with western values.
> 
> Even in Oceania, only 2 countries really give outspoken support to OPM, the rest stay quiet about it. Even PNG officially supports Indonesia, even-though the Mayor of Port Moresby likes to bring it up whenever he's facing a lot of domestic problems.
> 
> Despite that if you read western reporting (Especially the Guardian) you would think that all of Oceania is in full support of OPM. Which is bullshit.


may i know the backstory and reason why does UK supported the OPM ? i mean they hardly can handle their own problem with brexit , and recent buzz about scotland independence etc etc , but still decide to intervene with indonesia

not related to indonesia but the new sokor KSS dosan ahn changho looks really sleek and stunning (not budget friendly though) , with the gunmetal grey hull









_Credit to : ROKAF FB Page_

is there any recent development about the past rumour of Type 214 , or it's just another internet buzz created by netizen ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Serba Digital Dan Modern, Inilah Fasilitas Produksi Battlefield Management System PT Hariff DTE*
indomiliter | 27/08/2019 | Berita Matra Darat, Berita Update Alutsista, Radio, Tank | 8 Comments
FacebookTwitterWhatsAppLineCopy LinkEmail






Adopsi teknologi Battlefield Management System (BMS) tak pelak menjadikan ranpur (kendaraan tempur) konvensional menjelma laksana ‘ranpur pintar.’ Tak hanya terkoneksi secara data, namun sistem ranpur dan persenjataannya dapat terintegrasi dengan unit komando yang lebih luas, menjadikan pola pergerakan unit kavaleri mampu berjalan efektif dan terpadu antar elemen.

*Baca juga: Battlefield Management System CY-16H – Telah Terpasang di 120 Panser Anoa, MBT Leopard dan IFV Marder*

Dari ratusan ranpur TNI AD dari jenis MBT (_Main Battle Tank_) Leopard 2A4/2A4 Ri, tank Marder IFV (I_nfantry Fighting Vehicle_) dan panser Anoa dari Yonif Mekanis, sejak 2018 silam telah di-instalasi perangkat BMS CY-16H produksi perusahaan swasta nasional asal Bandung, PT Hariff Daya Tunggal Engineering (DTE).

Sejak diperkenalkan sebagai prototipe pada tahun 2015, BMS rancang bangun dan produksi dalam negeri ini tak hanya mengedepankan fitur yang ada di dalam aplikasi, lebih dari itu, elemen tingkat kerahasiaan dan ketahanan perangkat menjadi faktor yang sangat diperhatikan sebagai bagian dari perangkat yang dipasang _built in_ pada ranpur.

Dan pada Minggu, 25 Agustus 2019, _Indomiliter.com_mendapat kesempatan berkunjung ke fasiltas produksi BMS di pabrik PT Hariff DTE yang berada di kawasan Jalan Soekarno-Hatta, Bandung.





_Material pembuat casing (frame) BMS._





Seperti halnya fasilitas produksi smartphone, produksi BMS oleh PT Hariff DTE dilakukan mulai dari pembuatan frame (casing) untuk konsol terminal dan radio BMS. Diperlihatkan mulai dari tahapan bahan baku berupa batangan aluminium sampai proses pembentukan frame casing dengan mesin khusus.

“Kekuatan frame menjadi poin penting dalam proses produksi, pasalnya perangkat harus tahan terhadap efek hentakan (recoil) senjata yang terjadi di dalam kubah ranpur,” ujar Adytia AM, VP Business Development PT Hariff DTE kepada Indomiliter.com. Adytia menambahkan, kekuatan perangkat harus dipastikan mampu menahan tekanan sampai level 20g.





_Tahapan produksi PCB dengan mesin solder otomatis._
Tak hanya membuat casing, PT Hariff DTE lebih faktanya juga memproduksi perangakt PCB (Printed Circuit Board) yang menjadi bagian terpenting dari sistem BMS. Tahapan produksi PCB, yaitu mulai dari solder sampai ke_ reflow oven_ dilakukan lewat_conveyor_, kesemua proses tadi dikerjakan secara otomatis guna menjamin akurasi pemasangan perangkat lunak yang berukuran kecil (chip).

Guna memastikan kualitas PCB yang dihasilkan, dilakukan pengecekan secara manual pada tiap PCB yang telah dibuat oleh mesin. Bila ada yang tak memenuhi standar, maka proses harus diulang kembali.





Fase produksi PCB BMS.
Bergeser ke sisi ruangan lain, ada tempat khusus untuk perakitan komponen berikut pengetesan pada perangkat terminal (monitor) dan radio. Di ruangan ini nampak berjejer perangkat BMS yang nantinya akan dikirimkan kepada TNI AD.

*Baca juga: Network Centric Warfare – Kemampuan Yang Selayaknya Hadir di Jet Tempur Terbaru TNI AU*





Monitor dan radio BMS dalam tahap uji coba di laboratorium.





Atas upaya dan terobosan yang terbilang inovasi tinggi, perangkat BMS CY-16 telah meraih penghargaaan Rintisan Teknologi (Rintek) dari Kementerian Perindustrian pada 2018 lalu. CY (Cahati Yudha)-16 yang berarti pengatur pertempuran punya nilai taktis dan strategis, terutama untuk menjamin tingkat kerahasiaan data dan informasi, dimana kesemuanya terangkum dalam payung _Tactical Broadband Network_ (TBN) yang juga dikembangkan oleh PT Hariff DTE.

“Mulai dari perangkat BMS sampai TBN, seluruhnya adalah jaringan yang dirancang mandiri dan terenkripsi secara penuh, sehingga dipastikan aman dari upaya penyadapan oleh pihak lawan,” kata Adytia.* (Haryo Adjie)*

https://www.indomiliter.com/serba-d...-battlefield-management-system-pt-hariff-dte/

At least broadband network and battle management systems TNI is being made in Indonesia. Worry still lingering on how most of production tools is being imported...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

*Navy please consider.......*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1025925484244775

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Night mission (sweeping, bombing, and intercepting)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asterisktaker

Gundala said:


> _Why army still have the highest alocation and air force have the lowest? I really dont understand the logic, specially in supporting our maritime projection thing. Isnt Iron Umberella a must in any military campaign to protect military vessels/assets? Or we think its already enough?_
> 
> 
> *Inilah Anggaran Modernisasi Alat Utama Sistem Senjata/Alutsista TNI*
> *Anggaran Modernisasi Alutsista TNI (2015-2020)*
> Sumber : Kementerian Keuangan - Direktorat Jenderal Anggaran, 2019
> 
> Penulis: Viva Budy Kusnandar
> 
> Editor: Hari Widowati
> 
> 23/8/2019, 16.13 WIB
> 
> 
> Sektor pertahanan negara tetap menjadi prioritas dalam pemerintahan Presiden Joko Widodo pada 2020. Ini tercermin dari anggaran Kementerian Pertahanan yang mencapai Rp 127,36 triliun, terbesar dibandingkan kementerian/lembaga lainnya.
> 
> Guna meningkatkan kemampuan tempur Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI), Kementerian Pertahanan menganggarkan program modernisasi alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista) pada 2020 sebesar Rp 10,86 triliun, naik 20% dibanding tahun sebelumnya. *Nilai tersebut terdiri atas Rp 4,59 triliun untuk modernisasi alutsista matra darat, matra laut Rp 4,16 triliun, dan matra udara Rp 2,11 triliun.*
> 
> Sementara itu, untuk anggaran modernisasi sarana dan prasarana integratif pada tahun depan dialokasikan sebesar Rp 921,1 miliar. Kemudian anggaran untuk program pengembangan teknologi dan industri pertahanan sebesar Rp 2,49 triliun.
> 
> _Grafiknya ada_ di https://databoks.katadata.co.id/dat...nisasi-alat-utama-sistem-senjataalutsista-tni


Hopefully the extra budget for the army will translate into better and modernised personal equipment and kit for the infantry unit, as well as more Apache, and maybe Chinooks?


----------



## mandala

Swipe for more pics.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

striver44 said:


> *Navy please consider.......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1025925484244775


No thank you, we are still waiting for the second batch of Nagapasa class.
Are you referring to Philippines navy or TNI AL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TowerMan

striver44 said:


> *Navy please consider.......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1025925484244775


which navy?


----------



## striver44

jek_sperrow said:


> No thank you, we are still waiting for the second batch of Nagapasa class.
> Are you referring to Philippines navy or TNI AL


Well i dont know. If we aim for 8 submarines then we'll have it by mid or late 2020s considering by then our cakra's will be almost 40 years old. 
Indonesian navy offcourse. Why on earth i would mention other navy???


----------



## Gundala

asterisktaker said:


> Hopefully the extra budget for the army will translate into better and modernised personal equipment and kit for the infantry unit, as well as more Apache, and maybe Chinooks?


Maybe you are right. 2025 is prolly the year they going to retire Mi35, but I still think what shoulda go first is the additional fighters considering SU35 future is still unclear. Oh well perhaps they know better 



striver44 said:


> Well i dont know. If we aim for 8 submarines then we'll have it by mid or late 2020s considering by then our cakra's will be almost 40 years old.
> Indonesian navy offcourse. Why on earth i would mention other navy???


Dont worry about cakra, they already acting as training sub. I do agree with @jek_sperrow we should focus on domestic made/build. Subs need alot of time in dock for repair/upgrade, some works can take 1-2 years, so comparing to build by our own is not that much alias beda tipis. Not to mention the compartment/area arrangement that might be different from country to country depending on the needs of users. So for Subs might as well build our own when we have the capability 

*KASAU BAHAS KELANJUTAN PENGADAAN SU35 & PERAWATAN SUKHOI TNI AU DI MAKS 2019*
28 AGUSTUS 2019 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR

Kasau Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna menghadiri gelaran MAKS 2019, pameran aviasi dan kedirgantaraan di Rusia.

Kehadiran beliau di MAKS 2019 diketahui dari cuitan twitter akun resmi TNI AU (@_TNIAU) pada 27 Agustus 2019 yang berbunyi, “Kasau Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna menghadiri International Aviation & Space Salon MAKS 2019 di Zhukovsky Airport Moscow, Selasa (27/8/2019).”







Selama disana, Kasau melakukan rapat dengan Rosoboronexport membahas akusisi pesawat tempur Su-35 dan perwatan Sukhoi milik TNI AU.

“Kasau juga melakukan official meeting dengan Rosoboronexport membahas kelanjutan pengadaan Su35 & masalah perawatan pesawat Sukhoi TNI AU,” bunyi tweet @_TNIAU.






Penandatanganan kontrak Rusia dan Indonesia untuk memasok 11 jet tempur Su-35 diumumkan pada awal tahun 2018.

Indonesia menjadi negara kedua setelah China yang membeli pesawat tempur Su-35 dari Rusia.






et tempur supersonik generasi 4 ++, Su-35S, melakukan penerbangan debutnya pada tanggal 19 Februari 2008. Jet tempur ini merupakan turunan dari Su-27.

Su-35S berbobot 19 ton, memiliki _service ceiling_ 20.000 meter, dapat diterbangkan dengan kecepatan maksimum 2.500 km/ jam dan memiliki awak satu pilot.

Persenjataan jet tempur termasuk senapan pesawat 30mm, hingga 8 ton muatan senjata (misil dan bom dari berbagai jenis) pada 12 titik di bawah sayap.

_All Photos: Kasau bahas kelanjutan pengadaan Su35 & masalah perawatan pesawat Sukhoi TNI AU di MAKS 2019 (Twitter TNI AU)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)

https://lancerdefense.com/2019/08/2...rawatan-sukhoi-tni-au-di-maks-2019/#more-9155_

_Sukhoi die hard fans can have a bit of smile now. Of all those news flying around about the cancelation of this purchase and the unclear situation, this news show that at least they are still talking about it_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

just for intermezzo, pics credit for original owner

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> View attachment 576272
> View attachment 576273
> View attachment 576274
> View attachment 576275
> View attachment 576276
> View attachment 576277


Oh man that first picture....


----------



## Raduga

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Wing Loong or CH-4 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Marine Rouge said:


> View attachment 576272


Sis..can you send hello from me to her..


----------



## Ruhnama

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Are it is hk 417 or only airsoft for training????? Nice they have vbss team
Bakamla, they likely have more publication than hubla. They have exercise together with uscg etc.and they always write BAKAMLA/IDNCG


----------



## mandala

Anyone have a link to the original video? This video of TNI-AD & US Army AH-64E Apache Guardian live firing demo with various attacking mode should be awesome but the opening and ending of this video and the constant subscribe button popping up edited by the uploader is a let down.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram







https://www.cnnindonesia.com/intern...iji-kunjungi-indonesia-jajaki-pembelian-kapal

Fiji navy are interested with PAL 60 metres OPV and 124 metres LPD.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Whizzack

Raduga said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> View attachment 576348
> 
> 
> https://www.cnnindonesia.com/intern...iji-kunjungi-indonesia-jajaki-pembelian-kapal
> 
> Fiji navy are interested with PAL 60 metres OPV and 124 metres LPD.



Perhaps it would be nice if we could give them some discount for military purchases like this.. So they would continue supporting us with regards to Papua in international / Melanesian forums like MSG..


----------



## Ruhnama

Fiji amd PNG in our side right?
Some discount for friend i think is gud decision

What fiji need 124 m LPD??? Are they realy need it?


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Ruhnama said:


> Fiji amd PNG in our side right?
> Some discount for friend i think is gud decision
> 
> What fiji need 124 m LPD??? Are they realy need it?


They much more need kcr 60 or 90.. dunno if they need Ashm or sam..maybe only 30mm gun its enough for them


----------



## Whizzack

https://militarywatchmagazine.com/a...4V9fiLSbe7fucTrE-d1iaoAMN2ukTZq4PtcZvz6dWHIzk

An interesting article regarding the matter of Su-35 vs F-16V.. A rather long read, but it highlights the capabilities and differences between those 2 jets.. Good for us that is considering to buy both!

However I personally feel that these 2 jets are so different in size and purpose, that comparing them directly seems rather pointless.. like comparing a corvette to a destroyer..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

Raduga said:


> may i know the backstory and reason why does UK supported the OPM ? i mean they hardly can handle their own problem with brexit , and recent buzz about scotland independence etc etc , but still decide to intervene with indonesia



Guardian is not UK gov mouthpiece. That is BBC.

Guardian is socialist liberal leaning paper. You know, it supports the Labour party, which is headed by Jeremy Corbyn, the guy who publicly supported OPM.


----------



## Nike

Swamp boat, look like Riverine boats during nam war


----------



## Gundala

Whizzack said:


> https://militarywatchmagazine.com/a...4V9fiLSbe7fucTrE-d1iaoAMN2ukTZq4PtcZvz6dWHIzk
> 
> An interesting article regarding the matter of Su-35 vs F-16V.. A rather long read, but it highlights the capabilities and differences between those 2 jets.. Good for us that is considering to buy both!
> 
> However I personally feel that these 2 jets are so different in size and purpose, that comparing them directly seems rather pointless.. like comparing a corvette to a destroyer..


Yea, if we add AWACS/EWA into the F16 equation the result might not be the same. Its all comes down to Integrated Air Defense System and situational awareness in general. Pitch black 2012 where our suhkoi have the upperhand against hornet but couldnt do much when hornet use EWA is a good example. On the other side if we want to destroy fleet or enemy AV convoy that has no air support SU30 can do the job easily with just dumb bombs and using its high load where viper can only carry less bombs. It all comes down on country doctrine, projected threat and system integration/network centric. If somehow our sukhoi can "talk" with all of our western system plus future EWA then result is greater force multiplier, specially if its a SU35. But if not, then its just going to be a another long range heavy fighter with large RCS, crappy maintenance support and maintenance cost but comes with affordable missiles.

On the other hand if we only have Viper but with good EWA and ground radar data link it will create good force multiplier and prolly just wipe out those lonely SU35 without them realize what hit them. So in short we should look for force multiplier by maximizing what we have. Our air force knows this, but if we put politics, money, dinasour era way of thinking leaders into the ingridients then the outcome can sometime be asthonising. But no worry it happens in other country as well regardless their military purchase power

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> Fiji amd PNG in our side right?
> Some discount for friend i think is gud decision



Fiji did receive some donation from our govt








Ruhnama said:


> What fiji need 124 m LPD??? Are they realy need it?



Fiji is a small archipelago and a LPD could be use as a multipurpose support vessel



Whizzack said:


> What do you think guys..? What are the chances this could happen...? I know we are in a much better position both militarily and economically compared to 20 years ago, but still... somehow I can already imagine the Aussies watching the current situation in Papua with glee in their eyes, impatient to become a 'hero' once again...



The primary strategic interest of Aus govt in regard of regional security is to have stable Indonesia and this seem to be the basic tenant of the Lombok Treaty. However since all those so call activist used to be Aus based or these days (with the availability of internet access) everywhere in Pacific islands, there is miss-perception that they are Aus backed which is not the case.



Logam42 said:


> Yeah, I'll be happy if most of the "Foreign" Rector/Dean is from Japan & South Korea. So much less chance of them trying to spread western liberalism.
> 
> Please note that almost all western reporting ing biased against us. And thus almost all english articles are too. This includes Jakpost, which is full of people enamoured with western values.
> 
> Even in Oceania, only 2 countries really give outspoken support to OPM, the rest stay quiet about it. Even PNG officially supports Indonesia, even-though the Mayor of Port Moresby likes to bring it up whenever he's facing a lot of domestic problems.
> 
> Despite that if you read western reporting (Especially the Guardian) you would think that all of Oceania is in full support of OPM. Which is bullshit.



Excellent points


----------



## rondo.royal2

Pengamat militer sebenarnya itu disini , tiap hari update dan punya spesialis pengamat alutsista komplit dari rudal sampe gelombang elektomahnetik sampe diformil dulu itu ngomongin energi kinetik . 

Tapi media kok tanya atau sumber rujukan tentang militer ,yg di wawancarai Susaningtyas Nefo Handayani Kertopati . 

Masak pemindahan ibukota dikaltim dihubungkan ke pertahanan , katanya pas dari pada kalimantan lain. dari segi geografi etnografi dll , yg konyol dia ngomong gini 

"Kontur alam Kaltim juga tidak dikelilingi gunung tinggi sehingga tidak mengganggu pancaran frekuensi berkekuatan tinggi."

Dia ga ngerti kalo pancaran frekuensi kekuatan tinggi tapi gelombang panjang itu bisa jauh radiusnya ,contoh radio bbc london itu sedunia bisa dengar karena gelombang mantul di atsmofer bumi. Lagian jaman now pake satelit ,gunung itu bukan halangan .

Mau pindah Ibukota ke manapun tanpa pertahanan udara komplit dari ciws sampe long sam .radar pasif dan aktif. sama saja ga aman .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

https://www.airspace-review.com/201...6E4sB4C_7xdDXCh8qEBnHtIN5-zMEFUEDJlLEjtMR38eE













According to Asrena KSAU 
" There's no discussion about Su-35 "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

striver44 said:


> Well i dont know. If we aim for 8 submarines then we'll have it by mid or late 2020s considering by then our cakra's will be almost 40 years old.


We are still waiting for the delivery of 406, 407 and 408, we will operate 8 submarine by the end of 2024.
Post 2024 with the target of 12 submarine, we are gonna buy new submarine again for the 409, 410, 411 and 412, maybe 401 and 402 will be replaced too, thus we are gonna need 6 new submarine for post 2024.
40 yo? Taiwan still operates older sub


striver44 said:


> Indonesian navy offcourse. Why on earth i would mention other navy???


Idk, I just want to be sure.


Raduga said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> View attachment 576348
> 
> 
> https://www.cnnindonesia.com/intern...iji-kunjungi-indonesia-jajaki-pembelian-kapal
> 
> Fiji navy are interested with PAL 60 metres OPV and 124 metres LPD.


For 60 m OPV, I think they just need a simple one, to patrol their water against illegal fishing boat etc, no need for Ashm.
For LPD it will be very useful for them, for a small country that consisted of few hundreds small island. If they got hit by natural disaster(tsunami, typhoon) it will be pretty much bad for them, it will affect the entire country. We got hit by natural disaster frequently, Lombok then later Palu, it's very bad but it doesn't affect much to our country because we have large area, when Lombok and palu got hit we still can send help from other islands like java, but for a small country in the pacific ocean it will bad if they got hit by natural disaster.
The LPD can carry heavy equipment, and vehicle(ambulans, truck), can reach isolated island using LCU or helicopter and more importantly it can serve as hospital ship so its a good investment.
For Fiji having LPD it will be useful when needed, but still I kinda surprised that a small country like Fiji want an LPD.
I believe TNI AL ready to help if something happens to Fiji, hm... somehow the Kri Semarang suddenly become hospital ship I thought it's just gonna be a standard LPD, but after Lombok and Palu suddenly it have red cross paint, no complain tho.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

> According to Asrena KSAU
> " There's no discussion about Su-35 "


Woow... Do you know that the flip flop on your plan to buy SU-35 already to be a BIG joke in the region..


----------



## Whizzack

Cromwell said:


> https://www.airspace-review.com/201...6E4sB4C_7xdDXCh8qEBnHtIN5-zMEFUEDJlLEjtMR38eE
> View attachment 576413
> View attachment 576414
> View attachment 576415
> View attachment 576416
> 
> According to Asrena KSAU
> " There's no discussion about Su-35 "



How unfortunate... So it's just a sightseeing trip afterall...  well at least they can pick up lots of brochures and goodie gifts there... would've been nice if they get to eat ice cream with Putin and Erdogan too though.. 

But let's see... If the situation in Papua does not improve soon and 'certain' western countries start to become nosy and meddlesome again like 20 years ago... then perhaps the govt will see some urgency to proceed with this purchase.


----------



## initial_d

UMNOPutra said:


> Woow... Do you know that the flip flop on your plan to buy SU-35 already to be a BIG joke in the region..


so did the malaysian MRCA program lol, from rafale to used F-18 and then to used Mig-29 and then thinking about JF-17 hahahahhahah why not buy propeler instead 
https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...yal-malaysian-air-force-fighter-jets-11400902

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Whizzack said:


> How unfortunate... So it's just a sightseeing trip afterall...  well at least they can pick up lots of brochures and goodie gifts there... would've been nice if they get to eat ice cream with Putin and Erdogan too though..
> 
> But let's see... If the situation in Papua does not improve soon and 'certain' western countries start to become nosy and meddlesome again like 20 years ago... then perhaps the govt will see some urgency to proceed with this purchase.



Maybe we became friend of our turkish brother in this forum. I see them more "connected" with pakistani

Yes, maybe turkish in this forum want hear from us how we operate Su with F16 wkkwkw. They must learn from us

Btw they are still waiting trump decision.

(org malaysia di yutub soal JF 17, akhirnya kita beli produk negara sahabat sesama muslim PAKISTAN)


----------



## HellFireIndo

initial_d said:


> so did the malaysian MRCA program lol, from rafale to used F-18 and then to used Mig-29 and then thinking about JF-17 hahahahhahah why not buy propeler instead
> https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...yal-malaysian-air-force-fighter-jets-11400902


Mahathir said that Cessna planes are enough to defend Malaysia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> https://www.airspace-review.com/201...6E4sB4C_7xdDXCh8qEBnHtIN5-zMEFUEDJlLEjtMR38eE
> View attachment 576413
> View attachment 576414
> View attachment 576415
> View attachment 576416
> 
> According to Asrena KSAU
> " There's no discussion about Su-35 "


Wait... so sukhoi need different LIFT aircraft?
Can we just use T-50 lift?

Gw mulai mikir sukhoi inj kayak ngurusin orang berkebutuhan khusus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

St Jokoburg, Jokograd, New Joko, jokoberg, jokotama, jokoya, San Jokowi

It is proper name for new capital?

Jokes aside



initial_d said:


> so did the malaysian MRCA program lol, from rafale to used F-18 and then to used Mig-29 and then thinking about JF-17 hahahahhahah why not buy propeler instead
> https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...yal-malaysian-air-force-fighter-jets-11400902



We got CATSAA as the biggest barrier, even when we bought by cash there is no guarantee bank to prop this deal as the Russian itself is on short of US dollar . Well the contract still in limbo until further notice from US of A policy regarding Russia, and Russia itself regarding their policy toward Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Ruhnama said:


> Maybe we became friend of our turkish brother in this forum. I see them more "connected" with pakistani
> 
> Yes, maybe turkish in this forum want hear from us how we operate Su with F16 wkkwkw. They must learn from us
> 
> Btw they are still waiting trump decision.
> 
> (org malaysia di yutub soal JF 17, akhirnya kita beli produk negara sahabat sesama muslim PAKISTAN)


Mestinya faktor performa lebih diutamakan (untuk dibahas), daripada alasan2 retoris "negara sahabat", "sesama negara muslim", yang walau dibilang itu "strategis" (supplier RPG bro), nyatanya ya... dipertimbangkan karena harganya saja, toh opsi lain juga Tejas dari India, negara Hindu yang juga rivalnya Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Wait... so sukhoi need different LIFT aircraft?
> Can we just use T-50 lift?
> 
> Gw mulai mikir sukhoi inj kayak ngurusin orang berkebutuhan khusus



Just take Super Hornet, they are rugged aircraft with impressive combat and mission record with affordable operating cost.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> St Jokoburg, Jokograd, New Joko, jokoberg, jokotama, jokoya, San Jokowi
> 
> It is proper name for new capital?
> 
> Jokes aside
> 
> 
> 
> We got CATSAA as the biggest barrier, even when we bought by cash there is no guarantee bank to prop this deal as the Russian itself is on short of US dollar . Well the contract still in limbo until further notice from US of A policy regarding Russia, and Russia itself regarding their policy toward Ukraine.


Kartanegara (from Kutai Kartanegara, and Karta = Kota, and Negara, so Kota Negara/Ibukota/Capital City) sounds appropriate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Kartanegara (from Kutai Kartanegara, and Karta = Kota, and Negara, so Kota Negara/Ibukota/Capital City) sounds appropriate



Timika should be renamed as Giriarta (giri = gunung, arta = harta)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

initial_d said:


> so did the malaysian MRCA program lol, from rafale to used F-18 and then to used Mig-29 and then thinking about JF-17 hahahahhahah why not buy propeler instead
> https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...yal-malaysian-air-force-fighter-jets-11400902


They only serious with vita berapi..senjate tembak tupai..
Senjate multipurpose je..dapat tembak hal ape saja..dari tupai kat stealth fighter bise nak tembak..


----------



## initial_d

HellFireIndo said:


> Kartanegara (from Kutai Kartanegara, and Karta = Kota, and Negara, so Kota Negara/Ibukota/Capital City) sounds appropriate


i still insist on naming our new capital Cakra Negara (cakra=center of energy, negara=state/country/nation) thus the city will be the center of energy of our nation


----------



## Nike

Kinda glad when someone voiced this, although he is kinda annoying and came from the shady background 

https://amp.suara.com/news/2019/08/...al-china-eks-panglima-tni-sekakmat-tengku-zul

Well no one, no sane country wanna to play urban warfare combat in an city with area as large as Jabodetabek, with more than 31 million population, with more than 900 skyscrapper, tens thousands highrise, large tunnel roads network and home to more than three division equivalent armed forces units along with tens thousands paramilitary unit such as Brimob and Sabhara polri. Meanwhile until new capital city been build and new complex and complete defense structure being build, the new capital is very vulnerable from foreign attack.


----------



## initial_d

tengku zul, well he is a joke, for me kalimantan are much saver than jakarta from geographic stand point, i always more worry about australia or US force coming from the south rather than china from the north, australia had christmast island for stage point (only 260km from cianjur)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

umigami said:


> Wait... so sukhoi need different LIFT aircraft?
> Can we just use T-50 lift?
> 
> Gw mulai mikir sukhoi inj kayak ngurusin orang berkebutuhan khusus



Does Sukhoi need different LIFT aircraft..? Of course not, generally modern LIFT trainers are never designed to train pilots for one specific Jet only.. LIFT jets are designed to provide trainee pilots with the simulated experience of flying/maneuvering/acrobat-ing in high performance combat jets (with less cost compared to flying the actual combat jet) rather than to familiarize the pilots for a specific type. 

Conversion and familiarization training to specific operational combat jets will take place in their respective squadrons using 2 seater versions (if available) and/or simulator of the type... 

But AFAIK, our T-50s are not actually used for LIFT training anyway... The tail registry shows TT and not LL and so it is actually a combat jet (even though no Radar yet).


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> According to Asrena KSAU
> " There's no discussion about Su-35 "


Yea, I bet even the writer must be confused. They talked about pengadaan sukhoi 35 & simulatornya then arsena said there wasnt any discussion about SU35. "benang merahnya" is they going to fight for it, looking back at history of A4 Skyhawk I think the option is still open and anything can happen but not before new cabinet is in place/dilantik I assume. What interesting is about the LIFT for Sukhoi? Idk if its just a sweet talk or basa-basi talk, perhaps other do have some thoughts about it.



UMNOPutra said:


> Woow... Do you know that the flip flop on your plan to buy SU-35 already to be a BIG joke in the region..


Is it? Im not aware that we are a superstar in the region that can attract that much attention 



HellFireIndo said:


> Mahathir said that Cessna planes are enough to defend Malaysia.


Maybe he is right? Their military purchase is prolly just about prestige and showcase. No white paper, the absent of doctrine and katak dalam tempurung mentality is perfect combination for "cessna purchase". When you have someone robbing your EEZ it should be clear what your priority is. Whether its MPA with heavy CG patrol etc, it simply doesnt take scientist to figure it out. Instead they decided to buy warship from their robber and put the MPA and CG patrol at the bottom of the list. Im not surprise if they have ska of cessna flying above their EEZ with a big banner saying "Thank you for fishing inside our EEZ" 



Marine Rouge said:


> St Jokoburg, Jokograd, New Joko, jokoberg, jokotama, jokoya, San Jokowi
> 
> It is proper name for new capital?






HellFireIndo said:


> Kartanegara (from Kutai Kartanegara, and Karta = Kota, and Negara, so Kota Negara/Ibukota/Capital City) sounds appropriate


Good idea, I love it


----------



## Cromwell

UMNOPutra said:


> Woow... Do you know that the flip flop on your plan to buy SU-35 already to be a BIG joke in the region..


If you were Singaporean i might've taken your words seriously unfortunately you are Malaysian. After watching the whole Singaporean account " PIGMOON K " videos, i can never take Malaysia as a whole seriously; from MRCA to flying cars. What other " JOKES " you can offer to the region ?





Such as this for example, some even say to continental level of joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> If you were Singaporean i might've taken your words seriously unfortunately you are Malaysian. After watching the whole Singaporean account " PIGMOON K " videos, i can never take Malaysia as a whole seriously; from MRCA to flying cars. What other " JOKES " you can offer to the region ?
> View attachment 576419
> 
> Such as this for example, some even say to continental level of joke.



*THE *Malaysian (*National *ofc) Flying Car






Even the PM himself were in shock looking at the design





This thing is more like something that you use to cool yourself in summer heat, not something you would call a "car"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72B

HellFireIndo said:


> *THE *Malaysian (*National *ofc) Flying Car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the PM himself were in shock looking at the design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is more like something that you use to cool yourself in summer heat, not something you would call a "car"


lol is that the the so called malaysian flying car
what a joke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Whizzack said:


> How unfortunate... So it's just a sightseeing trip afterall...  well at least they can pick up lots of brochures and goodie gifts there... would've been nice if they get to eat ice cream with Putin and Erdogan too though..
> 
> But let's see... If the situation in Papua does not improve soon and 'certain' western countries start to become nosy and meddlesome again like 20 years ago... then perhaps the govt will see some urgency to proceed with this purchase.


The trip isn't entirely fruitless, simulator for our Flankers is important



HellFireIndo said:


> *THE *Malaysian (*National *ofc) Flying Car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the PM himself were in shock looking at the design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is more like something that you use to cool yourself in summer heat, not something you would call a "car"


That's why i don't take him seriously when stated " joke of the region " while Flying Car and MRCA already made a legend by PIGMOON K , as if a clown who is unaware the he indeed is a clown pointing someone else as a joke.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

HellFireIndo said:


> *THE *Malaysian (*National *ofc) Flying Car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the PM himself were in shock looking at the design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is more like something that you use to cool yourself in summer heat, not something you would call a "car"


Kah kah kah kah...kah kah...
Ape nak dibikin... cempedak tak boleh jadi nangka...pantas jadikan fan je lah..
Buat buang panas terik
Sebelas duabelas sama yg agak sonoan ke atas..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Reportedly we procure 2 CH-4 MALE UAV and there will be missile tests on next Latgab

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

Whizzack said:


> https://militarywatchmagazine.com/a...4V9fiLSbe7fucTrE-d1iaoAMN2ukTZq4PtcZvz6dWHIzk
> 
> An interesting article regarding the matter of Su-35 vs F-16V.. A rather long read, but it highlights the capabilities and differences between those 2 jets.. Good for us that is considering to buy both!
> 
> However I personally feel that these 2 jets are so different in size and purpose, that comparing them directly seems rather pointless.. like comparing a corvette to a destroyer..


we'd rather have more advanced f16 fleet spread across the country, its politically safer for now as CAATSA is still in effect, and technically more important as its western made which have data link to other naval/ground assets, recent exercise like kartika yudha, angkasa yudha and armada jaya stresses more in interoperabillity between forces, our armed forces today is moving towards integrated warfare, which i doubt su35 could fit in as most of our assets is NATO's standard. no modern armed forces fought alone these days

btw nice concept from airbus on future aerial combat which they call system of systems.


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> Reportedly we procure 2 CH-4 MALE UAV and there will be missile tests on next Latgab
> View attachment 576430
> View attachment 576431


What kind of missile we are looking at?


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> What kind of missile we are looking at?


HJ-10 Chinese version of Hellfire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> HJ-10 Chinese version of Hellfire


Is ch-4 the same iranian drone that get shooted down by pakistani jf-17?


----------



## HellFireIndo

mejikuhibiu said:


> Kah kah kah kah...kah kah...
> Ape nak dibikin... cempedak tak boleh jadi nangka...pantas jadikan fan je lah..
> Buat buang panas terik
> Sebelas duabelas sama yg agak sonoan ke atas..


Sejujurnya kalau itu "scale model" dijual sebagai kipas listrik, aku bakal beli kayaknya, bentuknya comel gitu.



striver44 said:


> we'd rather have more advanced f16 fleet spread across the country, its politically safer for now as CAATSA is still in effect, and technically more important as its western made which have data link to other naval/ground assets, recent exercise like kartika yudha, angkasa yudha and armada jaya stresses more in interoperabillity between forces, our armed forces today is moving towards integrated warfare, which i doubt su35 could fit in as most of our assets is NATO's standard. no modern armed forces fought alone these days
> 
> btw nice concept from airbus on future aerial combat which they call system of systems.


Wtf are these "remote carriers"? what role they serve?


----------



## striver44

HellFireIndo said:


> Sejujurnya kalau itu "scale model" dijual sebagai kipas listrik, aku bakal beli kayaknya, bentuknya comel gitu.
> 
> 
> Wtf are these "remote carriers"? what role they serve?


The serve as the long arm gor the fighters. Could be employes as sensors,jammers or even suicide drones


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> The serve as the long arm gor the fighters. Could be employes as sensors,jammers or even suicide drones



I am more interested on loyal wingman program, thats will cutting down lot of operational expenses and at the same time increasing firepower , awareness and complete strike package a squadron of fighter bring no even a flight units will have a bigger capability



Cromwell said:


> Reportedly we procure 2 CH-4 MALE UAV and there will be missile tests on next Latgab
> View attachment 576430
> View attachment 576431



As usual more stuff will come before 5 october

*DICM RI – CHINA Beijing, 27 Agustus 2019*
Selasa, 27 Agustus 2019




Kegiatan _Defence Industry Cooperation Meeting_ (DICM) RI-China ke-8 dilaksanakan pada tanggal 27 Agustus 2019 di Beijing, China. Pada kegiatan ini, pihak Indonesia dipimpin oleh Dirjen Pothan Kemhan (Prof. Dr. Ir. Bondan Tiara Sofyan, M.Si.) dan pihak China dipimpin oleh _Director General of Department of Military Trade and Foreign Affairs of SASTIND _(Mr. Han Daming). DICM ini dihadiri oleh perwakilan Ditjen Pothan Kemhan, Ditkersin Ditjen Strahan Kemhan, KKIP, TNI AD, TNI AL, TNI AU, Kementerian Luar Negeri, dan Industri Pertahanan (PTDI, PT. PAL, PT. Len Industri, PT. Dahana, PT. Garda Persada, dan PT. Napindo Media Ashatama).

Dalam pertemuan ini Dirjen Pothan Kemhan menyampaikan bahwa Indonesia dan China merupakan negara yang memiliki kerja sama dalam banyak bidang, termasuk dalam bidang Industri Pertahanan. Lebih lanjut kedua negara sepakat untuk meningkatkan kerja sama dalam bidang Industri Pertahanan dengan memetakan kerja sama potensial dan tantangan-tantangan yang ada.



Dalam kesempatan ini juga, PT. Napindo Media Ashatama mempresentasikan Indo Defence Expo dan Forum 2020 yang akan dilaksanakan pada tanggal 4 s.d. 7 November 2020 di JIEXPO Kemayoran, Jakarta, Indonesia. Kemhan berharap China dapat ikut serta dalam Indo Defence Expo dan Forum 2020 dengan jumlah partisipasi dari Industri Pertahanan China yang lebih banyak. Setelah DICM _Meeting_, Dirjen Pothan Kemhan Prof. Dr. Ir. Bondan Tiara Sofyan, M.Si _Courtesy Call_ dengan _Vice President of_ SASTIND, Mr. Tian Yulong membahas tentang:


Mengajak Industri China untuk berpartisipasi dalam Indo Defence


Kerja sama potensial yang menguntungkan kedua belah pihak.

Kegiatan ini berjalan dengan tertib, aman dan Lancar ( Red. Bag datin)

https://www.kemhan.go.id/pothan/2019/08/27/dicm-ri-china-beijing-27-agustus-2019.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Whizzack

striver44 said:


> we'd rather have more advanced f16 fleet spread across the country, its politically safer for now as CAATSA is still in effect, and technically more important as its western made which have data link to other naval/ground assets, recent exercise like kartika yudha, angkasa yudha and armada jaya stresses more in interoperabillity between forces, our armed forces today is moving towards integrated warfare, which i doubt su35 could fit in as most of our assets is NATO's standard. no modern armed forces fought alone these days
> 
> btw nice concept from airbus on future aerial combat which they call system of systems.



Well... if integration is the concern, do we currently have that 'National Link' today...? or if it's still in development, any idea of the basic specs or architecture it's planning to use...? I mean, is there really any particular reason we can't develop a datalink that could include the Russian, or other non-western hardware (like the CH-4 drone) in it...? If Telco companies can integrate devices made by Huawei, Cisco, Alcatel, Ericsson, NEC, etc into their system, why can't the same be done with military gears..? If all else fails, then just install some western avionics in it (like MKI or MKM) 

I just feel that putting all of our (defence) eggs in a single (western) basket is just waay to risky... a wise consumer would never rely on a single vendor/provider... Especially for a nation like us that will never have formal military alliances with anyone..


----------



## Chestnut

Everyone who says there's a place for more Flankers in our defense doctrine needs to read more.

The fact of the matter is with the upcoming Link-16 integration, K-FX, national NATO optimized BMS, possible F-35 purchase, and upcoming AWACS/MPA purchase they'd just literally be nothing more than show pieces that are only flown on the October parade. Flankers are just a drain and the money should honestly be spent on more F-16's and hell even procuring either ex-USAF F-15E's or Shornets to replace the Su-30's.

I fully advocate any plan that replaces the Su-30's, bonus points if they pick Shornets since it would allow greater interoperability with Australia and Boeing would likely cut us a good deal if we buy them on top of the E-7, KC-46, P-8's, and the next Apache purchase. Hell I am optimistic enough to say Boeing would likely allow limited ToT considering they offered it to India for their MRCA program

Maybe sell them to Malaysia, they likely need the spare parts at this point.



Whizzack said:


> Well... if integration is the concern, do we currently have that 'National Link' today...? or if it's still in development, any idea of the basic specs or architecture it's planning to use...? I mean, is there really any particular reason we can't develop a datalink that could include the Russian, or other non-western hardware (like the CH-4 drone) in it...? If Telco companies can integrate devices made by Huawei, Cisco, Alcatel, Ericsson, NEC, etc into their system, why can't the same be done with military gears..? If all else fails, then just install some western avionics in it (like MKI or MKM)
> 
> I just feel that putting all of our (defence) eggs in a single (western) basket is just waay to risky... a wise consumer would never rely on a single vendor/provider... Especially for a nation like us that will never have formal military alliances with anyone..


Because neither Russia, China, or the US would allow any of their products to datalink to anything other than their own stuff.

Arms purchasing is just as much politics as it is defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MacanJawa

timur rusuh lagi gengs udah ditunggangi demo-demo kemarin RIP to the fallen,
demo ngibarin bintang kejora dimukak istana, mabes tni, sabar banget pemerintah


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

Cromwell said:


> If you were Singaporean i might've taken your words seriously unfortunately you are Malaysian. After watching the whole Singaporean account " PIGMOON K " videos, i can never take Malaysia as a whole seriously; from MRCA to flying cars. What other " JOKES " you can offer to the region ?
> View attachment 576419
> 
> Such as this for example, some even say to continental level of joke.



Hahaha....that is actually private project ...similar with your legend dream and famous car SMK....

Apa kabarnya Papua sekarang? It seems that civil revolution by local people to get freedom have achieved a new level... If your policy to Papuans still similar like your treatment to East Timor....I can guarantee that you Will loose them soon if PNG, Australia. USA, New Zealand and other pacific countries support their revolution......

https://m.kumparan.com/amp/bumi-pap...er&utm_campaign=int&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## umigami

Ruhnama said:


> Maybe we became friend of our turkish brother in this forum. I see them more "connected" with pakistani
> 
> Yes, maybe turkish in this forum want hear from us how we operate Su with F16 wkkwkw. They must learn from us
> 
> Btw they are still waiting trump decision.
> 
> (org malaysia di yutub soal JF 17, akhirnya kita beli produk negara sahabat sesama muslim PAKISTAN)


Do we can really call ourselve successful to operate fighters from 2 block (west and east) ?
And after look at everything up until now, is it worth it?
Hmmm... I hope we can have a talk with tni pilot, mechanics, etc that already experienced both of them (F-16 and SU) which one he prefer?



Chestnut said:


> Everyone who says there's a place for more Flankers in our defense doctrine needs to read more.
> 
> The fact of the matter is with the upcoming Link-16 integration, K-FX, national NATO optimized BMS, possible F-35 purchase, and upcoming AWACS/MPA purchase they'd just literally be nothing more than show pieces that are only flown on the October parade. Flankers are just a drain and the money should honestly be spent on more F-16's and hell even procuring either ex-USAF F-15E's or Shornets to replace the Su-30's.
> 
> I fully advocate any plan that replaces the Su-30's, bonus points if they pick Shornets since it would allow greater interoperability with Australia and Boeing would likely cut us a good deal if we buy them on top of the E-7, KC-46, P-8's, and the next Apache purchase. Hell I am optimistic enough to say Boeing would likely allow limited ToT considering they offered it to India for their MRCA program
> 
> Maybe sell them to Malaysia, they likely need the spare parts at this point.
> 
> 
> Because neither Russia, China, or the US would allow any of their products to datalink to anything other than their own stuff.
> 
> Arms purchasing is just as much politics as it is defense.


The question now is, do any higher up dare to push such "controversial" gebrakan?
Is this talk really happening in TNI AU or just us?


----------



## barjo

MacanJawa said:


> timur rusuh lagi gengs udah ditunggangi demo-demo kemarin RIP to the fallen,
> demo ngibarin bintang kejora dimukak istana, mabes tni, sabar banget pemerintah


Semakin keras malah makin nga ketemu, mending sabar



UMNOPutra said:


> Hahaha....that is actually private project ...similar with your legend dream and famous car SMK....
> 
> Apa kabarnya Papua sekarang? It seems that civil revolution by local people to get freedom have achieved a new level... If your policy to Papuans still similar like your treatment to East Timor....I can guarantee that you Will loose them soon if PNG, Australia. USA, New Zealand and other pacific countries support their revolution......
> 
> https://m.kumparan.com/amp/bumi-pap...er&utm_campaign=int&__twitter_impression=true


Just waiting for the southren to arise to burn the north


----------



## trishna_amṛta

rondo.royal2 said:


> Pengamat militer sebenarnya itu disini , tiap hari update dan punya spesialis pengamat alutsista komplit dari rudal sampe gelombang elektomahnetik sampe diformil dulu itu ngomongin energi kinetik .
> 
> Tapi media kok tanya atau sumber rujukan tentang militer ,yg di wawancarai Susaningtyas Nefo Handayani Kertopati .
> 
> Masak pemindahan ibukota dikaltim dihubungkan ke pertahanan , katanya pas dari pada kalimantan lain. dari segi geografi etnografi dll , yg konyol dia ngomong gini
> 
> "Kontur alam Kaltim juga tidak dikelilingi gunung tinggi sehingga tidak mengganggu pancaran frekuensi berkekuatan tinggi."
> 
> Dia ga ngerti kalo pancaran frekuensi kekuatan tinggi tapi gelombang panjang itu bisa jauh radiusnya ,contoh radio bbc london itu sedunia bisa dengar karena gelombang mantul di atsmofer bumi. Lagian jaman now pake satelit ,gunung itu bukan halangan .
> 
> Mau pindah Ibukota ke manapun tanpa pertahanan udara komplit dari ciws sampe long sam .radar pasif dan aktif. sama saja ga aman .



Yang namanya media masa itu *"jualan narasi" *boss, *bukan berita.* Makanya jangan harap ada media masa (apalagi media masa lokal) yang mau "ribet" untuk ngejar / menggali suatu berita


----------



## Whizzack

Chestnut said:


> Everyone who says there's a place for more Flankers in our defense doctrine needs to read more.
> 
> The fact of the matter is with the upcoming Link-16 integration, K-FX, national NATO optimized BMS, possible F-35 purchase, and upcoming AWACS/MPA purchase they'd just literally be nothing more than show pieces that are only flown on the October parade. Flankers are just a drain and the money should honestly be spent on more F-16's and hell even procuring either ex-USAF F-15E's or Shornets to replace the Su-30's.
> 
> I fully advocate any plan that replaces the Su-30's, bonus points if they pick Shornets since it would allow greater interoperability with Australia and Boeing would likely cut us a good deal if we buy them on top of the E-7, KC-46, P-8's, and the next Apache purchase. Hell I am optimistic enough to say Boeing would likely allow limited ToT considering they offered it to India for their MRCA program
> 
> Maybe sell them to Malaysia, they likely need the spare parts at this point.
> 
> 
> Because neither Russia, China, or the US would allow any of their products to datalink to anything other than their own stuff.
> 
> Arms purchasing is just as much politics as it is defense.



Is all of that true, in planning..? or just a bunch of hopes and wishlist...? Really Link-16s, NATO BMS, F-35s..? Hard to believe really, way too good to be true... Quick fact, we are not their allies, and we will never be allies with them, or with any other nation for that matter.. unless we change our constitution first... So why would they trust us enough to share all of that..? it's not like we will ever come and fight for them..

We participated in the design of KFX, but even then we didn't specify Link-16.. only some vague reference to a Indonesian military link that is separate from the Korean K-Link...

"Arms purchasing is just as much politics as it is defense" - So true, and this is what's confusing me... Isn't our basic foreign policy tenet "Bebas Aktif", so why are we attaching ourselves to US / NATO hardware standard as if we are allies with them...? Are we planning on abandoning "Bebas Aktif" for some western alliance in the future...?


----------



## barjo

trishna_amṛta said:


> Yang namanya media masa itu *"jualan narasi" *boss, *bukan berita.* Makanya jangan harap ada media masa (apalagi media masa lokal) yang mau "ribet" untuk ngejar / menggali suatu berita


Kebanyakan larinya dah newstainment


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> Timika should be renamed as Giriarta (giri = gunung, arta = harta)





initial_d said:


> i still insist on naming our new capital Cakra Negara (cakra=center of energy, negara=state/country/nation) thus the city will be the center of energy of our nation



Great ideas indeed 



mejikuhibiu said:


> They only serious with vita berapi..senjate tembak tupai..
> Senjate multipurpose je..dapat tembak hal ape saja..dari tupai kat stealth fighter bise nak tembak..



Jangan tupai lach, alien dari planet namek pun bisa ditembak pakai vita birahi 



MacanJawa said:


> timur rusuh lagi gengs udah ditunggangi demo-demo kemarin RIP to the fallen,
> demo ngibarin bintang kejora dimukak istana, mabes tni, sabar banget pemerintah



Di Surabaya sini mereka dari kemarin udah berani ngibarkan bendera nya. Cuma kalau saya lihat ini strateginya pemerintah adalah "de-escalation". Saya pribadi seebagai warga Surabaya jengkel banget banget udah lihat kelakuan mereka ngibarin bendera gitu , tapi yach pemerintah pusat pinginnya "de escalation" tadi, bahkan media masa pun tampaknya sudah "dianjurkan" utk tidak menambahi api (banyak video yg tidak di publish)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Whizzack said:


> Is all of that true, in planning..? or just a bunch of hopes and wishlist...? Really Link-16s, NATO BMS, F-35s..? Hard to believe really, way too good to be true... Quick fact, we are not their allies, and we will never be allies with them, or with any other nation for that matter.. unless we change our constitution first... So why would they trust us enough to share all of that..? it's not like we will ever come and fight for them..
> 
> We participated in the design of KFX, but even then we didn't specify Link-16.. only some vague reference to a Indonesian military link that is separate from the Korean K-Link...
> 
> "Arms purchasing is just as much politics as it is defense" - So true, and this is what's confusing me... Isn't our basic foreign policy tenet "Bebas Aktif", so why are we attaching ourselves to US / NATO hardware standard as if we are allies with them...? Are we planning on abandoning "Bebas Aktif" for some western alliance in the future...?


They are dead f***ing serious about interoperability. That's the future. So mature information network like link 16 is a must. Just look at Cromwell post while ago about our seriousness and some higher up begin the talk with US.

Are they considere us ally?




8:05 , can someone interpret this "Coalition Partner" thing??


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Whizzack said:


> "Arms purchasing is just as much politics as it is defense" - So true, and this is what's confusing me... Isn't our basic foreign policy tenet "Bebas Aktif", so why are we attaching ourselves to US / NATO hardware standard as if we are allies with them...? Are we planning on abandoning "Bebas Aktif" for some western alliance in the future...?



The basic tenet of "Bebas Aktif" is more of NOT joining any military alliance block of which we have "obligation" to defend (sending force). But that doesn't mean we can't "leaning" toward certain group of nations / supplier either.


----------



## Cromwell

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahaha....that is actually private project ...similar with your legend dream and famous car SMK....
> 
> Apa kabarnya Papua sekarang? It seems that civil revolution by local people to get freedom have achieved a new level... If your policy to Papuans still similar like your treatment to East Timor....I can guarantee that you Will loose them soon if PNG, Australia. USA, New Zealand and other pacific countries support their revolution......
> 
> https://m.kumparan.com/amp/bumi-pap...er&utm_campaign=int&__twitter_impression=true


Apa kabarnya ? Baik. It seems you're too naive, pretty much naive regarding West Papua. I can guarantee, while Washington & & Jakarta have common interests in the island, we just don't care on opinions such as yours. Nobody takes you seriously truly
















As for Malaysian Legends, i'm glad you do enjoy a good laugh so am i with all these PIGMOON K made famous

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahaha....that is actually private project ...similar with your legend dream and famous car SMK....
> 
> Apa kabarnya Papua sekarang? It seems that civil revolution by local people to get freedom have achieved a new level... If your policy to Papuans still similar like your treatment to East Timor....I can guarantee that you Will loose them soon if PNG, Australia. USA, New Zealand and other pacific countries support their revolution......
> 
> https://m.kumparan.com/amp/bumi-pap...er&utm_campaign=int&__twitter_impression=true


Are you still go to sarawak and sabah with a pasport..
Are they part of malaysia or malaysia only just malaya peninsula

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

@Cromwell what are they?
Freeport guys, mercenaries, military / defense consultants??


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> @Cromwell what are they?
> Freeport guys, mercenaries, military / defense consultants??


Military contractors maintaining security in Freeport.


----------



## Whizzack

trishna_amṛta said:


> The basic tenet of "Bebas Aktif" is more of NOT joining any military alliance block of which we have "obligation" to defend (sending force). But that doesn't mean we can't "leaning" toward certain group of nations / supplier either.



Oh I don't mind us 'leaning' more toward certain nation / supplier.. My problem or worry is if we end up 'relying' or 'depending' too much or even 100% dependent on that 'certain' nation / supplier... How the heck could we be/act independent then?? Anytime we have differences or go against their wishes, we will risk our only source, supply and support of weapons..

Having more options on hand means redundancy and leverage for us.. Aren't you worried about a possible repeat of the east timor debacle? Maybe this time in Papua..


----------



## barjo

Whizzack said:


> Oh I don't mind us 'leaning' more toward certain nation / supplier.. My problem or worry is if we end up 'relying' or 'depending' too much or even 100% dependent on that 'certain' nation / supplier... How the heck could we be/act independent then?? Anytime we have differences or go against their wishes, we will risk our only source, supply and support of weapons..
> 
> Having more options on hand means redundancy and leverage for us.. Aren't you worried about a possible repeat of the east timor debacle? Maybe this time in Papua..


As long as marine boys still opted the east gear, i still have confidence, some branch may have bit trouble with their gear when the rain comes but hopely marine dont

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lego Jangkar

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahaha....that is actually private project ...similar with your legend dream and famous car SMK....
> 
> Apa kabarnya Papua sekarang? It seems that civil revolution by local people to get freedom have achieved a new level... If your policy to Papuans still similar like your treatment to East Timor....I can guarantee that you Will loose them soon if PNG, Australia. USA, New Zealand and other pacific countries support their revolution......
> 
> https://m.kumparan.com/amp/bumi-pap...er&utm_campaign=int&__twitter_impression=true



OPM afraids face to face against the greatest militias on earth Banser NU


----------



## barjo

Credit by KRI Bima Suci © BatamXinwen.com/Heriyanto






DEFENCE INDONESIA
*Indonesian Naval Vessel ‘Bima Suci’ Arrives in Manila for Goodwill Visit*
by Indah Gilang Pusparani
Published August 13, 2019 - 14:33 Jkt

1share



Kapal perang Republik Indonesia (KRI, Naval Vessel of the Republic of Indonesia) “Bima Suci” (945), an Indonesian training ship, docked in Manila on Monday for a four-day goodwill visit aimed at strengthening further the relations between the two Southeast Asian countries.

Commander Jeffrey Magbanua, executive officer of the Assistant Chief of Naval Staff for Civil-Military Operations, led the Philippine Navy (PN) delegates in according a warm welcome to the 192-member Indonesian Navy contingent led by Lieutenant Colonel Waluyo, commanding officer of the KRI Bima Suci.

“The presence of this Indonesian Navy vessel, led by Lt. Col Waluyo and its 103 Indonesia Naval Cadets and 89 officers and crew contingent, underscores the relationship between our government and navies,” Magbanua said.





Members of the Philippine Navy welcome the Indonesian Navy training ship Kri Bima Suci with 103 Indonesian naval cadets and 89 officers and crew on board for a goodwill visit in Manila on Monday (12/8). Image: ABS-CBN
“This trumpets the Philippine Navy’s commitment in promoting naval diplomacy and camaraderie and fostering goodwill with our Indonesian Navy counterparts,” he added during a news conference following the ship’s arrival as quoted by The Manila Times.


The Philippines and Indonesia have established a long history of defense cooperation.

Since the establishment of diplomatic ties in 1949, Indonesia has been one of the closest allies of the Philippines and the Philippine Navy. Both countries have supported each other’s policies in the region such as democracy and the rule of law in the South China Sea.





Philippine, Indonesian navy officials pose for a photo-op. Image: Martin Sadongdong/Manila Bulletin
According to Manila Bulletin, a trilateral maritime cooperation agreement on border security was finalized in Kuala Lumpur in 2018 among the Philippines, Indonesia, and Malaysia to prevent lawless elements such as pirates, smugglers, and foreign and local terrorists from using the southern backdoor as their entry and exit points to and from the three countries.

“We know that in the ASEAN (Association of Southeast Asian Nations), we have so many issues regarding our maritime sector such as piracy, areas dispute, and fisheries,” Waluyo stated.

“The cooperation is part of Indonesia’s commitments to participate in maintaining security in Southeast Asia which focuses on capacity building in supporting the peace missions and maintaining border and maritime securities,” he said.





The KRI Bima Suci is a three-mast barque tall ship which is regarded as one of the largest tall ships in the world with a 36,200 sq. ft. of sails, and a capacity for a crew of 200. Image: Antara Foto/M Agung Rajasa/aww
‘Bima Suci’

The KRI Bima Suci is a three-mast barque tall ship which is regarded as one of the largest tall ships in the world with a 36,200 sq. ft. of sails, and a capacity for a crew of 200.

Named after a Javanese hero who was a “symbol of force, bravery, and righteousness,” KRI Bima Suci is the Indonesian Navy’s newest and largest sail training ship which is equipped with a series of “extremely sophisticated navigation and communication tools and a reverse osmosis water supply.”


Tags:
KRI Bima Suci



madokafc_taek said:


> OPM afraids face to face against the greatest militias on earth Banser NU


Those faces still the same faces that kick the brit *** in 10 Nov 1945 not forget to mention some gurkha and other commenwealth boy scout


----------



## Gundala

Chestnut said:


> Everyone who says there's a place for more Flankers in our defense doctrine needs to read more.
> 
> The fact of the matter is with the upcoming Link-16 integration, K-FX, national NATO optimized BMS, possible F-35 purchase, and upcoming AWACS/MPA purchase they'd just literally be nothing more than show pieces that are only flown on the October parade. Flankers are just a drain and the money should honestly be spent on more F-16's and hell even procuring either ex-USAF F-15E's or Shornets to replace the Su-30's.
> 
> I fully advocate any plan that replaces the Su-30's, bonus points if they pick Shornets since it would allow greater interoperability with Australia and Boeing would likely cut us a good deal if we buy them on top of the E-7, KC-46, P-8's, and the next Apache purchase. Hell I am optimistic enough to say Boeing would likely allow limited ToT considering they offered it to India for their MRCA program
> 
> Maybe sell them to Malaysia, they likely need the spare parts at this point.
> 
> 
> Because neither Russia, China, or the US would allow any of their products to datalink to anything other than their own stuff.
> 
> Arms purchasing is just as much politics as it is defense.


I dont see us getting Shornets as it is about the same role/size as fx. Imho AU still putting their fighters as Heavy-sukhoi, med-fx, light-viper. Pretty much like US with their F15, hornet, f16. F35 was intended to replace them all as we all know so far the result is they are still trying to keep the F15. They think the heavy payload and range still have to take into account  



MacanJawa said:


> timur rusuh lagi gengs udah ditunggangi demo-demo kemarin RIP to the fallen,
> demo ngibarin bintang kejora dimukak istana, mabes tni, sabar banget pemerintah


Turut berduka... Ya emang harus sabar sekarang, apa lg di era sosmed kyk skrg. Soal bintang kejora ada satu perbincangan dgn kawan yg bikin kaget, ga bisa dibuka semua disini. Salah satunya harus ada penetrasi pendidikan termasuk pelatihan guru atau guru baru. Sulit memang karena medan yg berat & kadang ga ada jalan. Tp harus dilakukan sambil buka jalan ke daerah2 yg masih terisolir seperti nduga dan sekitarnya.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Whizzack said:


> Oh I don't mind us 'leaning' more toward certain nation / supplier.. My problem or worry is if we end up 'relying' or 'depending' too much or even 100% dependent on that 'certain' nation / supplier... How the heck could we be/act independent then?? Anytime we have differences or go against their wishes, we will risk our only source, supply and support of weapons..
> 
> Having more options on hand means redundancy and leverage for us.. Aren't you worried about a possible repeat of the east timor debacle? Maybe this time in Papua..


That is why we pursue ToT schemes from every arms purchase we made, so that eventually we could master the core technology to made the spare parts ourselves (and even the weapons itself). Indeed it made purchases' deals more difficult, but it is the right path to choose as if we really want to be a proper strong country, no doubt that being self-reliant is a must.

It is simply a fact that we are more "western-leaning" ever since the Independence (or even way before), and that today western weapon systems are more "reliable" in general, with a design philosophy that suits our taste. Getting two radically different weapon system from two different supplier will burden our BMS, it is a fact. It will make logistics more difficult in practice, compared if we choose just either western or eastern weapon, and proceed to master the technology and the design as much as possible. 

Warfare also involves diplomacy, having expensive weapon that only hinders your military's efficiency that were only there to act as a (mediocre) "failsafe" option, means that you do diplomacy wrong, and also failed to properly build your defense industry to sustain their operation.


----------



## initial_d

kalau lagi rame kaya gini dipapua, harusnya "dibuat" suku suku disana perang ma sesamanya terutama yg dipegunungan dan jangan ditengahi biar beralih perhatian mereka, toh mereka lebih kesukuan daripada bela ras malanesia, opm atau apapun



madokafc_taek said:


> OPM afraids face to face against the greatest militias on earth Banser NU


sebenernya elu siapa si!!?? dari pertama elu main di pakdef pakai nama yg menghina sesama member ID apalagi yg senior dan cukup kontributif gw sudah ga suka ma elu, trus giliran posting elu malah jadi provokator, suka pa ngga Banser tuh sudah jauh berjasa ke NKRI dr pada ormas yg pakai jubah putih dan suka gradak gruduk, kalau elu ga bisa jaga omongan, mending ga usah posting aja


----------



## barjo

initial_d said:


> kalau lagi rame kaya gini dipapua, harusnya "dibuat" suku suku disana perang ma sesamanya terutama yg dipegunungan dan jangan ditengahi biar beralih perhatian mereka, toh mereka lebih kesukuan daripada bela ras malanesia, opm atau apapun
> 
> 
> sebenernya elu siapa si!!?? dari pertama elu main di pakdef pakai nama yg menghina sesama member ID apalagi yg senior dan cukup kontributif gw sudah ga suka ma elu, trus giliran posting elu malah jadi provokator, suka pa ngga Banser tuh sudah jauh berjasa ke NKRI dr pada ormas yg pakai jubah putih dan suka gradak gruduk, kalau elu ga bisa jaga omongan, mending ga usah posting aja


Dia bukan anak indonesia bro...





Doi aktipnye di trit BD


----------



## HellFireIndo

initial_d said:


> kalau lagi rame kaya gini dipapua, harusnya "dibuat" suku suku disana perang ma sesamanya terutama yg dipegunungan dan jangan ditengahi biar beralih perhatian mereka, toh mereka lebih kesukuan daripada bela ras malanesia, opm atau apapun


Agak terlalu "Kolonialis" menurutku, lebih baik menggunakan cara yang fair saja daripada cara yang pragmatik brutal begitu. Justru suku-suku yang pada perang satu sama lain itu mudah dihasut (karena mereka juga perang karena sumbu pendek dan mudah kena hasutan), mayoritas milisi pendukung OPM ya kaum2 gunung yang kolot itu, membuat mereka lebih melestarikan pemikiran tribalis dan teritorialis begitu malah cenderung akan membuat mereka lebih ganas lagi terhadap pemerintah dan penduduk2 di pesisir yang lebih terintegrasi.


----------



## initial_d

barjo said:


> Dia bukan anak indonesia bro...
> View attachment 576499
> 
> 
> Doi aktipnye di trit BD


entah bro, tapi user namenya kenapa ngehina madokafc dan suka trolling trit indo mungkin dia butthurt buangan dr formil atau pernah di damprat ma sis mado


----------



## barjo

initial_d said:


> entah bro, tapi user namenya kenapa ngehina madokafc dan suka trolling trit indo mungkin dia butthurt buangan dr formil atau pernah di damprat ma sis mado


Biasa tu kesel bgt kena damprat sis mado klo pas BD member da masalah ma kita, kebenulan jg ketema ma anak2 VCong, tu yg pakai id partai tu bkn anak malay jga, trit dia tu plek sama waktu n topiknya ma salah satu member VCong. Treking ja ip nya


----------



## Chestnut

Whizzack said:


> Is all of that true, in planning..? or just a bunch of hopes and wishlist...? Really Link-16s, NATO BMS, F-35s..? Hard to believe really, way too good to be true... Quick fact, we are not their allies, and we will never be allies with them, or with any other nation for that matter.. unless we change our constitution first... So why would they trust us enough to share all of that..? it's not like we will ever come and fight for them..
> 
> We participated in the design of KFX, but even then we didn't specify Link-16.. only some vague reference to a Indonesian military link that is separate from the Korean K-Link...
> 
> "Arms purchasing is just as much politics as it is defense" - So true, and this is what's confusing me... Isn't our basic foreign policy tenet "Bebas Aktif", so why are we attaching ourselves to US / NATO hardware standard as if we are allies with them...? Are we planning on abandoning "Bebas Aktif" for some western alliance in the future...?


There's no such thing as us not being allied with anyone.

We have and always will be under the US sphere of influence.

And you can read back a few pages about the Link-16 and F-35 bit. The BMS we use is an indirect copy of the US BLU4 tracker (pretty shitty system but it works), and uses INS and GPS instead of GLANOSS or BeiDou for geo locating.

We ca


Whizzack said:


> Oh I don't mind us 'leaning' more toward certain nation / supplier.. My problem or worry is if we end up 'relying' or 'depending' too much or even 100% dependent on that 'certain' nation / supplier... How the heck could we be/act independent then?? Anytime we have differences or go against their wishes, we will risk our only source, supply and support of weapons..
> 
> Having more options on hand means redundancy and leverage for us.. Aren't you worried about a possible repeat of the east timor debacle? Maybe this time in Papua..


we can't, there's no such thing as an "independent nation" anymore. In today's realm of geopolitics, everybody answers to somebody. Even neutral nations like Sweden, Finland, and Switzerland are still under the NATO sphere of influence.



Gundala said:


> I dont see us getting Shornets as it is about the same role/size as fx. Imho AU still putting their fighters as Heavy-sukhoi, med-fx, light-viper. Pretty much like US with their F15, hornet, f16. F35 was intended to replace them all as we all know so far the result is they are still trying to keep the F15. They think the heavy payload and range still have to take into account


The KFX is meant to replace the F-16's.

What we need is something to replace the Flankers, as of now they're pretty much just over-hyped bomb trucks that can't even carry PGM's because our network infrastructure is NATO based and are a constant maintenance hog. The only reason I'm vouching for SHornets is because they are stupidly capable for their price, along with the fact that the next 4 big arms purchases are more than likely going to go to Boeing (Wedgetail, KC-46, P-8, more Apaches) which means you can get them for stupid cheap because Boeing's business policy is doing bulk buys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Gundala said:


> Turut berduka... Ya emang harus sabar sekarang, apa lg di era sosmed kyk skrg. Soal bintang kejora ada satu perbincangan dgn kawan yg bikin kaget, ga bisa dibuka semua disini. Salah satunya harus ada penetrasi pendidikan termasuk pelatihan guru atau guru baru. Sulit memang karena medan yg berat & kadang ga ada jalan. Tp harus dilakukan sambil buka jalan ke daerah2 yg masih terisolir seperti nduga dan sekitarnya.



IMHO Solusi paling tepat kalau utk jangka panjang sebenarnya adalah membangun infrastruktur (jalan, listrik, dsb). Cuma hal tsb butuh waktu lama tapi dampaknya narasi politik mereka jadi ga relevant. Tampaknya mereka sekarang mulai desperate karna pembangunan2x infrastruktur tsb karna lama kelamaan narasi politik mereka terancam ga laku.

Sedangkan kalau trkit pendidikan, saya kok malah lebih khawatir dgn kualitas kurikulum pendidikan kita . Saya kebetulan generasi jaman OrBa dan lihat kurikulum penidikan dulu ama sekarang khususnya yg terkait Kebangsaan, Persatuan, Toleransi, dsb malah jauh lebih baik jaman OrBa dulu, Bahkan contoh eekstrim saya kaget banget saat tau adik saya yg paling kecil cerita apa yg diajarkan oleh gurunya, dan ternyata HOAX yg berbau SARA. Kalau sekarang kurikulum & tenaga pendidikan kita seperti itu malah makin kacau nantinya. 



HellFireIndo said:


> Agak terlalu "Kolonialis" menurutku, lebih baik menggunakan cara yang fair saja daripada cara yang pragmatik brutal begitu. Justru suku-suku yang pada perang satu sama lain itu mudah dihasut (karena mereka juga perang karena sumbu pendek dan mudah kena hasutan), mayoritas milisi pendukung OPM ya kaum2 gunung yang kolot itu, membuat mereka lebih melestarikan pemikiran tribalis dan teritorialis begitu malah cenderung akan membuat mereka lebih ganas lagi terhadap pemerintah dan penduduk2 di pesisir yang lebih terintegrasi.



Nach betul itu boss . Kalau kita ngulangin cara2x nya _Tuan Meneer bin Kompeni_ malah kita ngulangin sejarah cuma bedanya kita disisi yg berbeda (mereka bisa merdeka dan kita yg dihujat dunia internasional). Cuma sekarang khan problemnya (jangka pendek & menengah) bagaimana caranya _reaching out_ anggota2x kelompok2x tsb jadi mereka kehabisan basis masanya.

Walaupun menurut saya sich kalau utk jangka pendeknya mendingan para pimpinan / kepala2x mereka perlu pakai cara2x OrBa tetapi kita rangkul di level grassroot nya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

trishna_amṛta said:


> IMHO Solusi paling tepat kalau utk jangka panjang sebenarnya adalah membangun infrastruktur (jalan, listrik, dsb). Cuma hal tsb butuh waktu lama tapi dampaknya narasi politik mereka jadi ga relevant. Tampaknya mereka sekarang mulai desperate karna pembangunan2x infrastruktur tsb karna lama kelamaan narasi politik mereka terancam ga laku.
> 
> Sedangkan kalau trkit pendidikan, saya kok malah lebih khawatir dgn kualitas kurikulum pendidikan kita . Saya kebetulan generasi jaman OrBa dan lihat kurikulum penidikan dulu ama sekarang khususnya yg terkait Kebangsaan, Persatuan, Toleransi, dsb malah jauh lebih baik jaman OrBa dulu, Bahkan contoh eekstrim saya kaget banget saat tau adik saya yg paling kecil cerita apa yg diajarkan oleh gurunya, dan ternyata HOAX yg berbau SARA. Kalau sekarang kurikulum & tenaga pendidikan kita seperti itu malah makin kacau nantinya.
> 
> 
> 
> Nach betul itu boss . Kalau kita ngulangin cara2x nya _Tuan Meneer bin Kompeni_ malah kita ngulangin sejarah cuma bedanya kita disisi yg berbeda (mereka bisa merdeka dan kita yg dihujat dunia internasional). Cuma sekarang khan problemnya (jangka pendek & menengah) bagaimana caranya _reaching out_ anggota2x kelompok2x tsb jadi mereka kehabisan basis masanya.
> 
> Walaupun menurut saya sich kalau utk jangka pendeknya mendingan para pimpinan / kepala2x mereka perlu pakai cara2x OrBa tetapi kita rangkul di level grassroot nya


Kalau menyangkut masalah kurikulum kita harus hati2 bro masalah pendidikan kemarin fekaes sangat dominan terutama masalah revisi yg terbaru bau (maap militer yg berkoalisi dengan wacana fekaes) cukup kuat, kurikulum 2014 ini baru bisa direvisi lagi 10 tahun lagi, 2024 nanti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Chestnut said:


> There's no such thing as us not being allied with anyone.
> 
> We have and always will be under the US sphere of influence.
> 
> we can't, there's no such thing as an "independent nation" anymore. In today's realm of geopolitics, everybody answers to somebody. Even neutral nations like Sweden, Finland, and Switzerland are still under the NATO sphere of influence.



Totally agree, there is no such thing as _Neutral_ these days.




Chestnut said:


> The KFX is meant to replace the F-16's.
> 
> What we need is something to replace the Flankers, as of now they're pretty much just over-hyped bomb trucks that can't even carry PGM's because our network infrastructure is NATO based and are a constant maintenance hog. The only reason I'm vouching for SHornets is because they are stupidly capable for their price, along with the fact that the next 4 big arms purchases are more than likely going to go to Boeing (Wedgetail, KC-46, P-8, more Apaches) which means you can get them for stupid cheap because Boeing's business policy is doing bulk buys.



What...  I thought I-FX were suppose to replace those Flanker's. Having those Flanker's around for the next few decade even after we have those I-FX going to be a serious logistical liability 



barjo said:


> Kalau menyangkut masalah kurikulum kita harus hati2 bro masalah pendidikan kemarin fekaes sangat dominan terutama masalah revisi yg terbaru bau (maap militer yg berkoalisi dengan wacana fekaes) cukup kuat, kurikulum 2014 ini baru bisa direvisi lagi 10 tahun lagi, 2024 nanti



Saya kalau udah comment urusan pendidikan bisa rada panjang, karna buat saya _Nation Building_ harus dimulai dari pendidikan dulu. Kalau kurikulum belum bisa dirubah sampai thn 2024 berarti kita ada generasi mulai produk kurikulum dari thn 2009 sampai 2024 yg berarti 25 thn dimana generasi tsb ga bisa diajak _critical thinking_ dan cenderung ber mental sektarian.


----------



## Raduga

Gundala said:


> Turut berduka... Ya emang harus sabar sekarang, apa lg di era sosmed kyk skrg. Soal bintang kejora ada satu perbincangan dgn kawan yg bikin kaget, ga bisa dibuka semua disini. Salah satunya harus ada penetrasi pendidikan termasuk pelatihan guru atau guru baru. Sulit memang karena medan yg berat & kadang ga ada jalan. Tp harus dilakukan sambil buka jalan ke daerah2 yg masih terisolir seperti nduga dan sekitarnya.



yeah i do heard about that rumour from my friends who also work in papua , there was a kids in "pelosok" remote area who ask about what was that red and white flag represent as ? , when one of the health departement worker answer them "its indonesia flag" , the kids showed the bintang kejora flag and said "no this is indonesia flag" .


----------



## barjo

trishna_amṛta said:


> Totally agree, there is no such thing as _Neutral_ these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What...  I thought I-FX were suppose to replace those Flanker's. Having those Flanker's around for the next few decade even after we have those I-FX going to be a serious logistical liability
> 
> 
> 
> Saya kalau udah comment urusan pendidikan bisa rada panjang, karna buat saya _Nation Building_ harus dimulai dari pendidikan dulu. Kalau kurikulum belum bisa dirubah sampai thn 2024 berarti kita ada generasi mulai produk kurikulum dari thn 2009 sampai 2024 yg berarti 25 thn dimana generasi tsb ga bisa diajak _critical thinking_ dan cenderung ber mental sektarian.


Yes, its war of movement, idiology itu klendesten pak... nga bisa semuannya dihadapi dengan bedil, ingatan itu membentuk sikap generasi


----------



## Nike

Ada yg pake FN SCAR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

Chestnut said:


> The KFX is meant to replace the F-16's.
> 
> What we need is something to replace the Flankers, as of now they're pretty much just over-hyped bomb trucks that can't even carry PGM's because our network infrastructure is NATO based and are a constant maintenance hog. The only reason I'm vouching for SHornets is because they are stupidly capable for their price, along with the fact that the next 4 big arms purchases are more than likely going to go to Boeing (Wedgetail, KC-46, P-8, more Apaches) which means you can get them for stupid cheap because Boeing's business policy is doing bulk buys.


There is no other alternative for flankers other than F15. Shornet is tanggung, might as well add more KFX which prolly cost about the same as F15 for the first few batches  First we need to get that KC46 so AU has more options for their operational coverage and future acquisition options. For now they just dont have much option to replace flankers with our lack of air refueling capability.

KFX to replace F16? Then why we need to get New Viper then? Might as well looking for another air frame such as Gripen that using the same engine as future KFX. So whats our future air frame projection going to look like?


----------



## Nike

Meanwhile in Aceh





Prajurit TNI Kodam Iskanda Muda menata ratusan pucuk senjata api saat kunjungan Kasad Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa di Banda Aceh, Kamis (29/8/2019). Sebanyak 118 pucuk senjata api laras panjang dan laras pendek berbagai jenis, termasuk senjata rakitan tersebut merupakan senjata sisa konflik Aceh yang diserahkan warga kepada TNI. (ANTARA FOTO/Ampelsa)


----------



## striver44

Whizzack said:


> Well... if integration is the concern, do we currently have that 'National Link' today...? or if it's still in development, any idea of the basic specs or architecture it's planning to use...? I mean, is there really any particular reason we can't develop a datalink that could include the Russian, or other non-western hardware (like the CH-4 drone) in it...? If Telco companies can integrate devices made by Huawei, Cisco, Alcatel, Ericsson, NEC, etc into their system, why can't the same be done with military gears..? If all else fails, then just install some western avionics in it (like MKI or MKM)
> 
> I just feel that putting all of our (defence) eggs in a single (western) basket is just waay to risky... a wise consumer would never rely on a single vendor/provider... Especially for a nation like us that will never have formal military alliances with anyone..


As I've said before. Modern armies fought "keroyokan" under a integrated network centric warfare. F16 uses link 16 which is NATO compattible. We cant communicate securely using two different weapons system from two different blocks.
A su35 is sure menacing but wolves hunt in packs,


----------



## Whizzack

Chestnut said:


> There's no such thing as us not being allied with anyone.
> 
> We have and always will be under the US sphere of influence.
> 
> And you can read back a few pages about the Link-16 and F-35 bit. The BMS we use is an indirect copy of the US BLU4 tracker (pretty shitty system but it works), and uses INS and GPS instead of GLANOSS or BeiDou for geo locating.
> 
> We ca
> 
> we can't, there's no such thing as an "independent nation" anymore. In today's realm of geopolitics, everybody answers to somebody. Even neutral nations like Sweden, Finland, and Switzerland are still under the NATO sphere of influence.
> 
> 
> The KFX is meant to replace the F-16's.
> 
> What we need is something to replace the Flankers, as of now they're pretty much just over-hyped bomb trucks that can't even carry PGM's because our network infrastructure is NATO based and are a constant maintenance hog. The only reason I'm vouching for SHornets is because they are stupidly capable for their price, along with the fact that the next 4 big arms purchases are more than likely going to go to Boeing (Wedgetail, KC-46, P-8, more Apaches) which means you can get them for stupid cheap because Boeing's business policy is doing bulk buys.



Duhh...  Well.. in that case I can only rest my case... I joined this discussion with the mindset that Indonesia is a free and independent state with (at least some) free will, but it seems the majority consensus here is that we are simply just another US underling... with no space to share with any other power.. which is kind of ridiculous, as the only reason we turn to Russia at the time was because we were cut off and demonized by our 'allies' in the first place... Hopefully if there are ever a time in the future where our national integrity is threatened again, these 'allies' will support us, instead of tearing us...

Well let's move on then ... About the next 4 big arms purchases, I'm curious why would you think it will all go to Boeing...? Wedgetail/Poseidon/Apaches I can understand.. they are crazy expensive but has the capability to match... however KC-46 is the loser in the USAF tanker competition, got selected later only due to furious lobbying by Boeing.. it was based on the B767 which is practically an unknown plane here (and thus no maintenance facilities unlike A330), and even today is actually still in testing phase by USAF... Why won't we get the A330 MRTT like Australia and Sing...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Whizzack said:


> Duhh...  Well.. in that case I can only rest my case... I joined this discussion with the mindset that Indonesia is a free and independent state with (at least some) free will, but it seems the majority consensus here is that we are simply just another US underling... with no space to share with any other power.. which is kind of ridiculous, as the only reason we turn to Russia at the time was because we were cut off and demonized by our 'allies' in the first place... Hopefully if there are ever a time in the future where our national integrity is threatened again, these 'allies' will support us, instead of tearing us...
> 
> Well let's move on then ... About the next 4 big arms purchases, I'm curious why would you think it will all go to Boeing...? Wedgetail/Poseidon/Apaches I can understand.. they are crazy expensive but has the capability to match... however KC-46 is the loser in the USAF tanker competition, got selected later only due to furious lobbying by Boeing.. it was based on the B767 which is practically an unknown plane here (and thus no maintenance facilities unlike A330), and even today is actually still in testing phase by USAF... Why won't we get the A330 MRTT like Australia and Sing...?



Palm oil

There is no contest here, Boeing will grab all. Euro had shot themselves in the foot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Whizzack

striver44 said:


> As I've said before. Modern armies fought "keroyokan" under a integrated network centric warfare. F16 uses link 16 which is NATO compattible. We cant communicate securely using two different weapons system from two different blocks.
> A su35 is sure menacing but wolves hunt in packs,



Well we can always let them hunt in packs with their own kind then... no need to force the wolves and the lions to hunt together at the same time... Especially since both are so far apart and have their own hunting grounds anyway... Or we can simply differentiate their roles, F-16 squads can do CAPs, while Flankers squads do the heavy strikes...



Marine Rouge said:


> Palm oil
> 
> There is no contest here, Boeing will grab all. Euro had shot themselves in the foot



Then we are not only in the mercy of one nation, but also in the mercy of just one company... my.. my.. 

Btw I thought the airbus ban was only for civilian airliner and not military ones...? Otherwise PTDI will suffer as well as their products are mostly airbus...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Whizzack said:


> Well we can always let them hunt in packs with their own kind then... no need to force the wolves and the lions to hunt together at the same time... Especially since both are so far apart and have their own hunting grounds anyway... Or we can simply differentiate their roles, F-16 squads can do CAPs, while Flankers squads do the heavy strikes...
> 
> 
> 
> Then we are not only in the mercy of one nation, but also in the mercy of just one company... my.. my..
> 
> Btw I thought the airbus ban was only for civilian airliner and not military ones...? Otherwise PTDI will suffer as well as their products are mostly airbus...



Mercy or not, retalion is needed. Palm oil is quite vital for us, especially as more than millions worker depend on Palm oil industry. The fall of tobacco industry during late 1990 until early 2000 is quite severe, we dont want a repeat. 

You know, thats why bell and Sikorsky will try to grab the chance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> Ada yg pake FN SCAR
> 
> View attachment 576519
> View attachment 576520



*sigh* Over rated & over priced rifle not to mention SCAR-H is an optic killer. HK-416 & 417 is better option compare to SCAR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asterisktaker

trishna_amṛta said:


> *sigh* Over rated & over priced rifle not to mention SCAR-H is an optic killer. HK-416 & 417 is better option compare to SCAR


I agree, even U.S operators prefer the HKs, but apparently HK and its CSR bs can get pretty annoying to deal with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

asterisktaker said:


> HK and its CSR bs can get pretty annoying to deal with.



aach finally there is someone here mentioning it . I think the german (in general) had lost their common sense these days. HK for example, they are producing (and selling) guns and somehow they don't wan't their product to be used to hurt people or animals they do not approve . Gone are the days of the Prussian german .

But at least certain german company such as Mercedes still offering the S600 Pullman Guard to anyone who has the money to buy it, doesn't matter if the potential custom is a gangster or similar


----------



## Mahakam

Whizzack said:


> Duhh...  Well.. in that case I can only rest my case... I joined this discussion with the mindset that Indonesia is a free and independent state with (at least some) free will, but it seems the majority consensus here is that we are simply just another US underling... with no space to share with any other power.. which is kind of ridiculous, as the only reason we turn to Russia at the time was because we were cut off and demonized by our 'allies' in the first place... Hopefully if there are ever a time in the future where our national integrity is threatened again, these 'allies' will support us, instead of tearing us...



...Alexa play Rammstein - Amerika

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Infantry and Leopard 2RI MBTs. Credit to Brigif Raider 13/Galuh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

Mahakam said:


> ...Alexa play Rammstein - Amerika


Been a while since I hear that song haha


----------



## Cromwell

Whizzack said:


> Duhh...  Well.. in that case I can only rest my case... I joined this discussion with the mindset that Indonesia is a free and independent state with (at least some) free will, but it seems the majority consensus here is that we are simply just another US underling... with no space to share with any other power.. which is kind of ridiculous, as the only reason we turn to Russia at the time was because we were cut off and demonized by our 'allies' in the first place... Hopefully if there are ever a time in the future where our national integrity is threatened again, these 'allies' will support us, instead of tearing us...
> 
> Well let's move on then ... About the next 4 big arms purchases, I'm curious why would you think it will all go to Boeing...? Wedgetail/Poseidon/Apaches I can understand.. they are crazy expensive but has the capability to match... however KC-46 is the loser in the USAF tanker competition, got selected later only due to furious lobbying by Boeing.. it was based on the B767 which is practically an unknown plane here (and thus no maintenance facilities unlike A330), and even today is actually still in testing phase by USAF... Why won't we get the A330 MRTT like Australia and Sing...?


Indonesia has never have any " allies " in fact our constitution forbids us to have formal written alliance with foreign entities.
The mindset Indonesia as " free and independent " died when Soeharto rose to power, we just either denying or ignoring the reality that we are always being part US sphere of influence eversince New Order


----------



## Ruhnama

HellFireIndo said:


> Mestinya faktor performa lebih diutamakan (untuk dibahas), daripada alasan2 retoris "negara sahabat", "sesama negara muslim", yang walau dibilang itu "strategis" (supplier RPG bro), nyatanya ya... dipertimbangkan karena harganya saja, toh opsi lain juga Tejas dari India, negara Hindu yang juga rivalnya Pakistan.



Soal itu turki aja jual tanker ke india
Eh org2 pakistan jadi panas dingin
Lucu ya. Gatau tuh bneran kaga si malaysia mau TFX
Wakakaka



initial_d said:


> kalau lagi rame kaya gini dipapua, harusnya "dibuat" suku suku disana perang ma sesamanya terutama yg dipegunungan dan jangan ditengahi biar beralih perhatian mereka, toh mereka lebih kesukuan daripada bela ras malanesia, opm atau apapun



Cara kurdi vs kurdi digontokin ama turki. Pelan2 kurdi raya gagal tuh.

Paling efektif cara Xinjiang, Cara turki ama mossad dgabung

Btw opini ya ko negara2 asia pada bergejolak ama wilyahe masing2 ya cina india kita juga.

Kalo salah koreksi aj

Yes Taipur Kostrad use scar. In ig militarybuzz there is video tontaipur member and FNC representative test fire the weapon

Btw......

Are we can get this tot for this premium rifle? Because we we have fnc license (predecessor of this premoum gun)
Wkwkkwkwkwk

Scar optic killer because the piston movement as i know, also some operator in US more familiar with AR system . AR has non reciprocating CH,Hk 416/417 use AR system. So many civilian and US personel familiar with 416/417

They didnt like recipirocating CH in scar.
Maybe we more familiar with reciprocating CH config

(I hope there isnt AR fenboy vs recipirocating cahrging handle boy)


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Cromwell said:


> The mindset Indonesia as " free and independent " died when Soeharto rose to power, we just either denying or ignoring the reality that we are always being part US sphere of influence eversince New Order



We have been "leaning" toward specific block since Soekarno era by leaning toward Moscow - Beijing but that mostly due to Eisenhower administration who kept meddling with Indonesia internal affair at the time (DI/TII & PERMESTA)



Ruhnama said:


> Gatau tuh bneran kaga si malaysia mau TFX
> Wakakaka



Kalau itu mach para beruk semenanjung ngimpi di siang bolong gara2x kebanyakan nasi lemak & teh tarik 




Ruhnama said:


> Cara kurdi vs kurdi digontokin ama turki. Pelan2 kurdi raya gagal tuh.
> 
> Paling efektif cara Xinjiang, Cara turki ama mossad dgabung



Kalau sekarang saya liat RRC pun di HK pakai cara2x persuasif, walaupun mereka masukin orang2x mereka juga utk persiapan "ncomot" para pentolan2x perusuh.



Ruhnama said:


> Btw opini ya ko negara2 asia pada bergejolak ama wilyahe masing2 ya cina india kita juga.
> 
> Kalo salah koreksi aj



Banayk faktornya boss itu, dan belum tentu juga karna faktor external. Kalaupun ada element2x external itupun sifatnya bukan "state sanction" tapi pribadi masing2x individu aja (para pahlawan kesiangan)



Ruhnama said:


> Scar optic killer because the piston movement as i know, also some operator in US more familiar with AR system . AR has non reciprocating CH,Hk 416/417 use AR system. So many civilian and US personel familiar with 416/417
> 
> They didnt like recipirocating CH in scar.
> Maybe we more familiar with reciprocating CH config
> 
> (I hope there isnt AR fenboy vs recipirocating cahrging handle boy)



The problem with SCAR is more of their price tag. SCAR platform just isn't being produce in sufficient quantity to reduce their price (economy of scale) because US military (SOCOM) isn't buying them in sufficient quantity, thus driving the price higher not to mention SCAR-H also well known as optic killer (even the mighty ACOG get killed by it). Personally I'm no where near as fan of anything that use _direct-impingement_ system.


----------



## Ruhnama

trishna_amṛta said:


> sufficient quantity, thus driving the price higher not to mention SCAR-H also well known as optic killer (even the mighty ACOG get killed by it). Personally I'm no where near as fan of anything that use _direct-impingement_ system.



417/416 is piston driven. But the piston system more complicated than FN scar piston system

Btw our turkish brother have 417/416 knock off caled MPT55/76. If you watch DAG II the turk spec ops carry it and has distictive handguard

Wkkwkwkwk

Awalnya malaysia mau JF17 alasan bisa dbuat tempatan
Eh pas delegasi malay jalan2 liat plant TAI turki lgsg bilang teratrik ikut turki dlm TFx

Ahahahahaha

(Sayang drone anka ga kita ambil.....
Gara2 ini forum gw jadi seneng ama barang2 turki ahahahah)


----------



## mandala

Live firing Mistral MPCV & Mistral ATLAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> Indonesia has never have any " allies " in fact our constitution forbids us to have formal written alliance with foreign entities.
> The mindset Indonesia as " free and independent " died when Soeharto rose to power, we just either denying or ignoring the reality that we are always being part US sphere of influence eversince New Order


Its actually like pendulum kinda thing, it swings right and left "informally"  depend on whos in charge 
But yea we never that far from US even when the embargo was still in active mode.



Whizzack said:


> Duhh...  Well.. in that case I can only rest my case... I joined this discussion with the mindset that Indonesia is a free and independent state with (at least some) free will, but it seems the majority consensus here is that we are simply just another US underling... with no space to share with any other power.. which is kind of ridiculous, as the only reason we turn to Russia at the time was because we were cut off and demonized by our 'allies' in the first place... Hopefully if there are ever a time in the future where our national integrity is threatened again, these 'allies' will support us, instead of tearing us...
> 
> Well let's move on then ... About the next 4 big arms purchases, I'm curious why would you think it will all go to Boeing...? Wedgetail/Poseidon/Apaches I can understand.. they are crazy expensive but has the capability to match... however KC-46 is the loser in the USAF tanker competition, got selected later only due to furious lobbying by Boeing.. it was based on the B767 which is practically an unknown plane here (and thus no maintenance facilities unlike A330), and even today is actually still in testing phase by USAF... Why won't we get the A330 MRTT like Australia and Sing...?


It will be easier for us to choose if rusky arsenal are in par in terms of quality with western side generally. The fall of soviet era and economic sanction is hurting their industry and economy. They got left behind in some area, but still maintain superiority in certain area. The lack of customer support from rusky is in their culture and its a hard habit to break comparing the customer service from US which has been a part of their culture in doing business. So they are not making it easy on us.

Rusia is making submarine while US is making air carrier, rusia is making great missiles and its system while US is making great fighters. Its like cat and mouse games. For me I love rusia missiles, they are great but I heard they have shorter service time then the west, again making it hard for us to depend on it. So overall we are stuck, and at some point we have to choose side (kiblat persenataan militer) and stick to it. I dont care if its west or east network system, what I want to see is our Military making their choice and stick to it regardless who will be leading them in future time. Or else we are going to stuck as mediocare military for a long period of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*KASDAM II/SWJ SAMBUT JENAZAH PRAJURIT YONKAV 5/DPC YANG GUGUR DI PAPUA*
BY GARUDA-NEWS.ID ON 30 AGUSTUS 2019
*SUMATERA SELATAN
GARUDA-NEWS.ID*

*


KASDAM II/SWJ SAMBUT JENAZAH PRAJURIT YONKAV 5/DPC YANG GUGUR DI PAPUA

Palembang, (Pendam II/Swj)
Jenazah Serda Rikson Edi Chandra, prajurit TNI dari kesatuan Batalyon Kavaleri (Yonkav) 5 / Dwi Pangga Ceta (DPC) Karang Endah yang gugur dalam rangka pengamanan aksi unjuk rasa dari kelompok masyarakat di depan Kantor Bupati Deiyai, Papua, tiba di Palembang.*_



_*Jenazah almarhum dievakuasi menggunakan Pesawat Garuda dan tiba di Bandara SMB Palembang, Kamis (29/8/2019) pukul. 19.30 WIB, langsung disambut oleh Kasdam II/Swj Brigjen TNI Syafrial, psc. M. Tr (Han)., beserta seluruh pejabat teras jajaran Kodam II/Swj dalam suatu upacara penghormatan secara militer.*_



Keluarga besar Kodam II/Swj menyampaikan rasa duka cita yang mendalam atas gugurnya Serda Rikson Edi Chandra akibat bentrokan saat mengamankan aksi massa di depan kantor Bupati Deiyai, Papua.



“Kita merasa kehilangan karena almarhum merupakan prajurit kusuma bangsa TNI AD. Almarhum melaksanakan tugas pengamanan mempunyai jasa yang besar, beliau gugur sebagai kusuma bangsa”, ungkap Kapendam II/Swj Kolonel Inf Djohan Darmawan, Kamis (29/8/2019).



“Kodam II/Swj akan memberikan penghormatan yang setinggi-tingginya kepada almarhum dengan mengajukan kenaikan pangkat satu tingkat lebih tinggi, karena baktinya dalam menjaga persatuan RI dan mendo’akan semoga almarhum amal ibadahnya diterima disisinya”, kata Kapendam.



Usai upacara penghormatan, jenazah Serda Rikson langsung dibawa menuju rumah duka di Karang Endah untuk disemayamkan, rencananya jenazah Serda Erikson akan dimakamkan keesokan harinya, Jum’at (30/8/2019) dengan cara militer di Taman Makam Pahlawan Kusuma bangsa, Prabumulih.



Almarhum Serda Rikson Edi Chandra adalah prajurit yang ditugaskan dari Kodam II/Swj yang tergabung dalam Satuan Tugas Teritorial (Satgaster) di Papua, merupakan anggota TNI dari Satuan Yonkav 5/DPC Karang Endah.


Serda Rikson bertugas di Kantor Bupati Deiyai, Papua, dalam rangka pengamanan aksi unjuk dari kelompok masyarakat Papua yang menuntut adanya kejadian rasisme di Surabaya. Aksi Demo dan ujuk rasa akhirnya berlangsung anakis dan menyebabkan 5 anggota aparat keamanan gabungan TNI-Polri terluka akibat terkena panah dan salah satunya Serda Rikson gugur di tempat kejadian.

Almarhum Serda Rikson Edi Chandra bin Suwardi bertugas di Yonzipur 5/DPC, dengan jabatan sebagai Komandan Ranpur AVLB Tonhar Kima Yonkav 5/DPC. Lahir di Jambi, pada tanggal 25 Mei 1981. Almarhum meninggalkan Istri bernama Endang Susilawati dan dua orang anak bernama Richard D, umur 13 tahun dan Shakira, umur 9 tahun.**
*

Credit to dispen AU


----------



## NoFolks

Gundala said:


> Its actually like pendulum kinda thing, it swings right and left "informally"  depend on whos in charge
> But yea we never that far from US even when the embargo was still in active mode.
> 
> 
> It will be easier for us to choose if rusky arsenal are in par in terms of quality with western side generally. The fall of soviet era and economic sanction is hurting their industry and economy. They got left behind in some area, but still maintain superiority in certain area. The lack of customer support from rusky is in their culture and its a hard habit to break comparing the customer service from US which has been a part of their culture in doing business. So they are not making it easy on us.
> 
> Rusia is making submarine while US is making air carrier, rusia is making great missiles and its system while US is making great fighters. Its like cat and mouse games. For me I love rusia missiles, they are great but I heard they have shorter service time then the west, again making it hard for us to depend on it. So overall we are stuck, and at some point we have to choose side (kiblat persenataan militer) and stick to it. I dont care if its west or east network system, what I want to see is our Military making their choice and stick to it regardless who will be leading them in future time. Or else we are going to stuck as mediocare military for a long period of time.



Yeah, i totally agree...kiblat is not really important, what's important is our military can get what they need to do their job effectively. Especially i'm hoping NASAM procurement can be completed ASAP

(Greetings for all members again, since i'm rarely join the discussion but always reading you guys. Thumbs up to Y'all)



Marine Rouge said:


> *KASDAM II/SWJ SAMBUT JENAZAH PRAJURIT YONKAV 5/DPC YANG GUGUR DI PAPUA*
> BY GARUDA-NEWS.ID ON 30 AGUSTUS 2019
> *SUMATERA SELATAN
> GARUDA-NEWS.ID*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> KASDAM II/SWJ SAMBUT JENAZAH PRAJURIT YONKAV 5/DPC YANG GUGUR DI PAPUA
> 
> Palembang, (Pendam II/Swj)
> Jenazah Serda Rikson Edi Chandra, prajurit TNI dari kesatuan Batalyon Kavaleri (Yonkav) 5 / Dwi Pangga Ceta (DPC) Karang Endah yang gugur dalam rangka pengamanan aksi unjuk rasa dari kelompok masyarakat di depan Kantor Bupati Deiyai, Papua, tiba di Palembang.*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*Jenazah almarhum dievakuasi menggunakan Pesawat Garuda dan tiba di Bandara SMB Palembang, Kamis (29/8/2019) pukul. 19.30 WIB, langsung disambut oleh Kasdam II/Swj Brigjen TNI Syafrial, psc. M. Tr (Han)., beserta seluruh pejabat teras jajaran Kodam II/Swj dalam suatu upacara penghormatan secara militer.*_
> 
> 
> 
> Keluarga besar Kodam II/Swj menyampaikan rasa duka cita yang mendalam atas gugurnya Serda Rikson Edi Chandra akibat bentrokan saat mengamankan aksi massa di depan kantor Bupati Deiyai, Papua.
> 
> 
> 
> “Kita merasa kehilangan karena almarhum merupakan prajurit kusuma bangsa TNI AD. Almarhum melaksanakan tugas pengamanan mempunyai jasa yang besar, beliau gugur sebagai kusuma bangsa”, ungkap Kapendam II/Swj Kolonel Inf Djohan Darmawan, Kamis (29/8/2019).
> 
> 
> 
> “Kodam II/Swj akan memberikan penghormatan yang setinggi-tingginya kepada almarhum dengan mengajukan kenaikan pangkat satu tingkat lebih tinggi, karena baktinya dalam menjaga persatuan RI dan mendo’akan semoga almarhum amal ibadahnya diterima disisinya”, kata Kapendam.
> 
> 
> 
> Usai upacara penghormatan, jenazah Serda Rikson langsung dibawa menuju rumah duka di Karang Endah untuk disemayamkan, rencananya jenazah Serda Erikson akan dimakamkan keesokan harinya, Jum’at (30/8/2019) dengan cara militer di Taman Makam Pahlawan Kusuma bangsa, Prabumulih.
> 
> 
> 
> Almarhum Serda Rikson Edi Chandra adalah prajurit yang ditugaskan dari Kodam II/Swj yang tergabung dalam Satuan Tugas Teritorial (Satgaster) di Papua, merupakan anggota TNI dari Satuan Yonkav 5/DPC Karang Endah.
> 
> 
> Serda Rikson bertugas di Kantor Bupati Deiyai, Papua, dalam rangka pengamanan aksi unjuk dari kelompok masyarakat Papua yang menuntut adanya kejadian rasisme di Surabaya. Aksi Demo dan ujuk rasa akhirnya berlangsung anakis dan menyebabkan 5 anggota aparat keamanan gabungan TNI-Polri terluka akibat terkena panah dan salah satunya Serda Rikson gugur di tempat kejadian.
> 
> Almarhum Serda Rikson Edi Chandra bin Suwardi bertugas di Yonzipur 5/DPC, dengan jabatan sebagai Komandan Ranpur AVLB Tonhar Kima Yonkav 5/DPC. Lahir di Jambi, pada tanggal 25 Mei 1981. Almarhum meninggalkan Istri bernama Endang Susilawati dan dua orang anak bernama Richard D, umur 13 tahun dan Shakira, umur 9 tahun.**
> *
> 
> Credit to dispen AU
> View attachment 576573
> View attachment 576574
> View attachment 576575
> View attachment 576576
> View attachment 576577



إنا لله وإنا إليه راجون ..
Semoga yg maha kuasa menerimanya dan korban2 lainnya sebagai syuhada*
Semoga yg ditinggalkan diberi ketabahan. & Diberi tunjangan2/tdk ditelantarkan tentunya...amiin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

anyone had info what ship that we sent to ASEAN-US Maritime 2019 exercise (AUMX) ?

The myanmar navy UMS Kyan Sittha frigate leave their homeport to join AUMX 2019 , (this ship is rarely exposed)


----------



## chandieka

*


Raduga said:



anyone had info what ship that we sent to ASEAN-US Maritime 2019 exercise (AUMX) ?

The myanmar navy UMS Kyan Sittha frigate leave their homeport to join AUMX 2019 , (this ship is rarely exposed)












Click to expand...

Kyan Sittha class* the bastard child of China navy ship


----------



## Chestnut

Marine Rouge said:


> Palm oil
> 
> There is no contest here, Boeing will grab all. Euro had shot themselves in the foot


Ditto what he said.

The palm oil debacle has pushed us further into the US arms. 

I honestly won't be surprised if the upcoming long range SAM competition would be won by the Patriot system. There's already talks in my line of work about integrating our radars with the Jindalee network in Australia through Link-16. Having Patriot batteries here in Indo would give the US bases in Darwin and Manus time to react to a potential Chinese missile attack by having us take the brunt of the first wave.


----------



## Raduga

Chestnut said:


> Ditto what he said.
> 
> The palm oil debacle has pushed us further into the US arms.
> 
> I honestly won't be surprised if the upcoming long range SAM competition would be won by the Patriot system. There's already talks in my line of work about integrating our radars with the Jindalee network in Australia through Link-16. Having Patriot batteries here in Indo would give the US bases in Darwin and Manus time to react to a potential Chinese missile attack by having us take the brunt of the first wave.



sharing a jindalee datalink ..... that's actually kinda surprised me , maybe we can ask those kangaroos to help us developed or build an OTH antenna complex in our region , the future patriot system missile is now rely on israeli tech i believe , the latest development of the missile PAAC-4 / Raytheon skyceptor was meant to be based on israeli David Sling , so that's a plus .


----------



## Chestnut

trishna_amṛta said:


> We have been "leaning" toward specific block since Soekarno era by leaning toward Moscow - Beijing but that mostly due to Eisenhower administration who kept meddling with Indonesia internal affair at the time (DI/TII & PERMESTA)
> 
> 
> 
> Kalau itu mach para beruk semenanjung ngimpi di siang bolong gara2x kebanyakan nasi lemak & teh tarik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalau sekarang saya liat RRC pun di HK pakai cara2x persuasif, walaupun mereka masukin orang2x mereka juga utk persiapan "ncomot" para pentolan2x perusuh.
> 
> 
> 
> Banayk faktornya boss itu, dan belum tentu juga karna faktor external. Kalaupun ada element2x external itupun sifatnya bukan "state sanction" tapi pribadi masing2x individu aja (para pahlawan kesiangan)
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with SCAR is more of their price tag. SCAR platform just isn't being produce in sufficient quantity to reduce their price (economy of scale) because US military (SOCOM) isn't buying them in sufficient quantity, thus driving the price higher not to mention SCAR-H also well known as optic killer (even the mighty ACOG get killed by it). Personally I'm no where near as fan of anything that use _direct-impingement_ system.


Well to be fair, most ACOG's are pretty shit as well.

If the user manual LITERALLY tells you to hit the optic in order to restore zero it's a shit optic.


----------



## Gundala

chandieka said:


> *Kyan Sittha class*


Oh wow 3 ciws.....


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> sharing a jindalee datalink ..... that's actually kinda surprised me , maybe we can ask those kangaroos to help us developed or build an OTH antenna complex in our region , the future patriot system missile is now rely on israeli tech i believe , the latest development of the missile PAAC-4 / Raytheon skyceptor was meant to be based on israeli David Sling , so that's a plus .


If we networked with Jindalee there's no point with us having a OTH network. 

A system of TNI AWACS and Ground Control Intercept radars networked together with Jindalee and the RAN's AEGIS destroyers through Link-16 is already a force to be reckoned with. Not including having TNI/ADF NASAM's and Patriots into the mix as well along with a mixture of SHORADs and Oerlikon CIWS guns as point defense. It's always better to share the workload than do everything independently yourself.

Instead of OTH radars, It's better to use that money to rebuild the Integrated Maritime Surveillance System. Literally only 40% is still operational because the focus right now is on air defense radars. You add the biggest Maritime detection system in the world and datalink that with Jindalee, RAAF, RAN, RSAF, RSN, and USPACOM through Link-16, you basically close off the entire southern portion of the South China Sea from the Chinese Navy.


----------



## Whizzack

Cromwell said:


> Indonesia has never have any " allies " in fact our constitution forbids us to have formal written alliance with foreign entities.
> The mindset Indonesia as " free and independent " died when Soeharto rose to power, we just either denying or ignoring the reality that we are always being part US sphere of influence eversince New Order



Of course I know that, that's why I previously mentioned that we are not allies of NATO/US and we will never be allies with them or with anyone.. unless we change our constitution first.. So we should stop thinking as if they are.. Reading Chestnut's comment in the previous post makes me feel as if we are already in an active alliance.

We are actually in a very weak position relative to them. We are in their sphere of influence but we are not formal allies.. meaning that we can't go against their interests, we can't diversify our weapon systems (cause it won't be NATO standard) but at the same time they have no obligation to support us if we are in trouble... We try hard to be compliant to NATO standards only, but they can easily cut us off if and when they feel like it.



Chestnut said:


> Ditto what he said.
> 
> The palm oil debacle has pushed us further into the US arms.
> 
> I honestly won't be surprised if the upcoming long range SAM competition would be won by the Patriot system. There's already talks in my line of work about integrating our radars with the Jindalee network in Australia through Link-16. Having Patriot batteries here in Indo would give the US bases in Darwin and Manus time to react to a potential Chinese missile attack by having us take the brunt of the first wave.



And why exactly would we want to take the brunt of a Chinese missile attack against AUS / US...?  Anyone here willing to become a US missile fodder..?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cromwell

Whizzack said:


> Of course I know that, that's why I previously mentioned that we are not allies of NATO/US and we will never be allies with them or with anyone.. unless we change our constitution first.. So we should stop thinking as if they are.. Reading Chestnut's comment in the previous post makes me feel as if we are already in an active alliance.
> 
> We are actually in a very weak position relative to them. We are in their sphere of influence but we are not formal allies.. meaning that we can't go against their interests, we can't diversify our weapon systems (cause it won't be NATO standard) but at the same time they have no obligation to support us if we are in trouble... We try hard to be compliant to NATO standards only, but they can easily cut us off if and when they feel like it.
> 
> 
> 
> And why exactly would we want to take the brunt of a Chinese missile attack against AUS / US...?  Anyone here willing to become a US missile fodder..?


I think it's not about anyone here willingness but our defence policies makers, knowing things in advance you'll realise we are " the buffer state " between US and China in Southeast Asia and in process being made as one. The thing is in geopolitics is never about what we want, but greater benefits and disadvantages. As now our policies makers believe we stand with The West. So it's not about anything like personal wishes but something we should live with since the decisions already made by someone higher in the office


----------



## Raduga

there were so many news about our SU-35 recently (this day) , so its all about russian fearing to get another sanction hammer ?


----------



## Chestnut

Whizzack said:


> Of course I know that, that's why I previously mentioned that we are not allies of NATO/US and we will never be allies with them or with anyone.. unless we change our constitution first.. So we should stop thinking as if they are.. Reading Chestnut's comment in the previous post makes me feel as if we are already in an active alliance.
> 
> We are actually in a very weak position relative to them. We are in their sphere of influence but we are not formal allies.. meaning that we can't go against their interests, we can't diversify our weapon systems (cause it won't be NATO standard) but at the same time they have no obligation to support us if we are in trouble... We try hard to be compliant to NATO standards only, but they can easily cut us off if and when they feel like it.



The US has MASSIVE interests in our country; Freeport, the Malacca Strait, the Singapore Strait, the fact we're literally Australia's shield. Any attack on our country is an attack against US interests, and do not not doubt because they WILL respond.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Whizzack

Cromwell said:


> I think it's not about anyone here willingness but our defence policies makers, knowing things in advance you'll realise we are " the buffer state " between US and China in Southeast Asia and in process being made as one. The thing is in geopolitics is never about what we want, but greater benefits and disadvantages. As now our policies makers believe we stand with The West. So it's not about anything like personal wishes but something we should live with since the decisions already made by someone higher in the office



Ok.. Then can I ask what might be the benefits for us in exchange of getting the brunt of a Chinese missile attack..? I mean those missiles are not targeting us, China is not in conflict with us.. Why should we sacrifice ourselves for the sake of the US then..?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asterisktaker

Whizzack said:


> Ok.. Then can I ask what might be the benefits for us in exchange of getting the brunt of a Chinese missile attack..? I mean those missiles are not targeting us, China is not in conflict with us.. Why should we sacrifice ourselves for the sake of the US then..?


 It is as simple as "*The enemy* of *my enemy is my friend" *Fact is, it wasn't with the U.S Indonesia is banging hulls in North Natuna sea. So it's rather obvious why Indonesia fall within the U.S sphere of influence.


----------



## NoFolks

So if we put those patriot missile in our territories on behalf of the US are we considered out of politik bebas aktif? Coz most country whith patriot installed are mostly ally nations. Please pencerahannya


----------



## Ruhnama

Btw india in modi gov more western aligned
Also india likely buy f18 for their navy (weird enough they operate 3 diff aircraft mig,rafael and f18??)


Or they are truly non block? Why many Indian proudly said WE ARE NON BLOCK NON ALIGNED MOVEMENT etc2........ many indian always promoted this


----------



## GraveDigger388

https://amp.theguardian.com/world/2...as-invasion-and-the-long-road-to-independence

Ini bangsat ngapain sih?!


----------



## Nike

GraveDigger388 said:


> https://amp.theguardian.com/world/2...as-invasion-and-the-long-road-to-independence
> 
> Ini bangsat ngapain sih?!



Guardian is always promoting white liberal leftwing movements (not really sure how to call them), they are always opposing Asian countries rules and power, put them in the badlight no matter they are democracy, legitimate and so on. Heck they even attacking their own soldiers who fighting against terrorism in middle east.


----------



## Ruhnama

https://international.sindonews.com/read/1434883/41/rusia-indonesia-diancam-as-
karena-beli-jet-tempur-su-35-1567131720

Wohohoho, fighter jet with coffe taste....

(Kynya gw klo komen ttg isu dlam negri pke bhas indo aj dah)
Yang namanya liberalis itu rata2 suka dekt ama anak2 aktivis yg suka sok pelihara lingkungan anti pembanguan ham diatas segalanya rekonsiliasi 65 dsb. Mereka ini suka ideologi komie tapi ga suka totaliter pemuja kebebasan individu dsb. 

Untungnya AS d tangan konservatif makanya ini bagus sih.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> \white liberal leftwing movements (not really sure how to call them), they are always opposing Asian countries rules and power, put them in the badlight no matter they are democracy, legitimate and so on. Heck they even attacking their own soldiers who fighting against terrorism in middle east.



They are called *SJW libtard*



Ruhnama said:


> (Kynya gw klo komen ttg isu dlam negri pke bhas indo aj dah)



Tapi ada "mata2x nya" boss disini yg nerjemahkan omongan _bahasa anti sadap_ kita ke English



Ruhnama said:


> Yang namanya liberalis itu rata2 suka dekt ama anak2 aktivis yg suka sok pelihara lingkungan anti pembanguan ham diatas segalanya rekonsiliasi 65 dsb. Mereka ini suka ideologi komie tapi ga suka totaliter pemuja kebebasan individu dsb.
> 
> Untungnya AS d tangan konservatif makanya ini bagus sih.



Kalau kita pakai definisi "liberal" jaman sekarang memang konotasinya (dan penerapannya) lebih ke Marxist. Seedangkan kalau kita pakai definisi liberal classic malah cenderung libertarian, atau kalau di mamarika sekarang disebutnya _conservative_. Bahkan kubu partai Republic mamarika yg skrg juga diisi dgn orang2x mantan partai Democrat generasi lama yg kebetulan mereka berpaham libertarian (conservative) padahal partai Dem awalnya mengusung ideologi libertarian (kalau skrg namanya conservative). Aneh khan yach betapa jauh berubahnya definisi seiring dgn waktu. 



Ruhnama said:


> Btw our turkish brother have 417/416 knock off caled MPT55/76. If you watch DAG II the turk spec ops carry it and has distictive handguard



Never heard about it though. Does the turkish source the barrel from HK..?



Ruhnama said:


> Wkkwkwkwk
> 
> Awalnya malaysia mau JF17 alasan bisa dbuat tempatan
> Eh pas delegasi malay jalan2 liat plant TAI turki lgsg bilang teratrik ikut turki dlm TFx



Tertarik doank tapi ga ada duit & tenaga ahli yach percuma juga, alias sekedar minta / ambil brosur


----------



## katarabhumi

GraveDigger388 said:


> https://amp.theguardian.com/world/2...as-invasion-and-the-long-road-to-independence
> 
> Ini bangsat ngapain sih?!



With the current situation in Papua it is really not a surprise. Elements from inside and out are working together now to destabilize Papua with false news and agitations. "Memancing di air keruh" or as one prominent Indonesian politician once said: "Loot the burning house".

.
.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Whizzack said:


> Ok.. Then can I ask what might be the benefits for us in exchange of getting the brunt of a Chinese missile attack..? I mean those missiles are not targeting us, China is not in conflict with us.. Why should we sacrifice ourselves for the sake of the US then..?


We are at conflict exactly when China draws " Nine Dash Line " overlaps our EEZ; the quiet moment we have now because they still solidify their holdings within WPS and EVS once they finish off with Philippines and Vietnam they'll go south; the next question should be asked when China starts being more assertive and unchecked when it regards to their ambitions implementing 1st, 2nd and later 3rd island chain, Why US should sacrifice itself for the sake of Asia ?


----------



## barjo

Chestnut said:


> The US has MASSIVE interests in our country; Freeport, the Malacca Strait, the Singapore Strait, the fact we're literally Australia's shield. Any attack on our country is an attack against US interests, and do not not doubt because they WILL respond.


Depends which one is the attacker



trishna_amṛta said:


> They are called *SJW libtard*
> 
> 
> 
> Tapi ada "mata2x nya" boss disini yg nerjemahkan omongan _bahasa anti sadap_ kita ke English
> 
> 
> 
> Kalau kita pakai definisi "liberal" jaman sekarang memang konotasinya (dan penerapannya) lebih ke Marxist. Seedangkan kalau kita pakai definisi liberal classic malah cenderung libertarian, atau kalau di mamarika sekarang disebutnya _conservative_. Bahkan kubu partai Republic mamarika yg skrg juga diisi dgn orang2x mantan partai Democrat generasi lama yg kebetulan mereka berpaham libertarian (conservative) padahal partai Dem awalnya mengusung ideologi libertarian (kalau skrg namanya conservative). Aneh khan yach betapa jauh berubahnya definisi seiring dgn waktu.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard about it though. Does the turkish source the barrel from HK..?
> 
> 
> 
> Tertarik doank tapi ga ada duit & tenaga ahli yach percuma juga, alias sekedar minta / ambil brosur


Karena bahasa sosialis modern sekarang sudah ke neo marxism sexist yg lebih ke liberal, psikonanalisa arahnya ke individualism bukan ke sosialism purba yg ke arah unity

Atau solidarism

Bahkan sebagian sosialm barat sudah mendepak marxism dri ajaran sosialism


----------



## NEKONEKO

https://surabaya.kompas.com/read/20...-kebencian-di-asrama-mahasiswa-papua?page=all
Ngakunya membela negara malah bikin rusuh negara.
Ratna S hoaks bikin gaduh seantero negri.
Neno W doa "mengancam tuhan".
Betti K saksi MK.
Tri s, bilangnya membela negara malah bikin geger sampai timbul korban jiwa dan kerusakan.
Ada ada saja mereka ini.
Emansipasi wanita sih emansipasi tapi ya bukan dalam hal kayak gini.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

Komodo armament magazine

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

It is also planned for export

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Meanwhile in Papua near border areas around Papua new guinea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

New Air defense and ground artillery units is being build in East Nusatenggara 

*TNI Tengah Bangun Markas Arhanud dan Armed di NTT*





*Penembakan rudal Mistral Arhanud [def.pk]

P*anglima Kodam IX Udayana Mayjen (TNI) Benny Susianto mengatakan TNI AD sedang membangun markas Satuan Artileri Pertahanan Udara (Arhanud) dan satuan Artileri Medan (Armed) guna mengoptimalkan pengamanan di wilayah Nusa Tenggara Timur yang berbatasan langsung dengan negara Australia dan Timor Leste.

“_TNI AD melakukan pengembangan beberapa satuan baru di NTT yaitu satuan Armed dan Arhanud,_” kata Panglima Kodam IX Udayana Mayjen (TNI) Benny Susianto kepada wartawan usai serah terima jabatan Komandan Brigadir Infanteri 21-Komodo, Nusa Tenggara Timur, Jumat.

Menurut Panhgdam IX Udayana, dalam konsep gelar kekuatan TNI AD khususnya Kodam IX Udayana di wilayah NTT akan dibangun beberapa satuan baru dalam menghadapi ancaman dan tantangan yang dihadapi TNI kedepan.

Salah satu satuan yang segera dibangun menurut jenderal bintang dua itu yaitu Satuan Artelileri Pertahanan Udara (Arhanud) yang sudah hampir rampung dikerjakan dan satuan Artileri Medan (Armed).

“_Pangkalan Armed mulai dikerjakan dan direncanakan pada tahun 2020 sudah bisa diresmikan,_” tegasnya.

Selain itu TNI AD juga akan membangun beberapa satuan lainnya dalam mendukung tugas pokok TNI AD dalam mengamankan wilayah provinsi NTT.

“_Keberadaan berbagai satuan TNI AD itu untuk mengamankan wilayah NTT ini,_” tegasnya.

Ia mengatakan, guna mendukung tugas operasi TNI terus meningkatan kualitas alutsista bagi satuan di daerah ini sehingga lebih optimal dalam melaksanakan tugas operasi pengamanan wilayah di NTT.

“_Kami inginkan dukungan fasilitas operasi yang berkualitas sehingga tugas yang diemban para prajurit TNI AD di NTT bisa lebih optimal,_” tegas Mayjen (TNI) Benny Susianto.

* ★ Antara *


----------



## barjo

Everything is vice versa if US insisted, so do Russia..
So dont wory when the time to come they will coming

Home
Headline



Salah satu jenis pesawat tempur Sukhoi yang diproduksi Rusia.
HEADLINE
*Rusia Tetap Komit Produksi Sukhoi Buat Indonesia*
Editor Novita Jumat, 30 Agustus 2019 - 08:35

Share


indopos.co.id – Rusia menegaskan komitmennya soal kontrak pengadaan 11 unit pesawat tempur Sukhoi Su-35 _Super Flanker_ kepada Indonesia walau pada sisi lain mereka mengakui mereka terdampak atas sanksi dari Amerika Serikat.

Dampak dari sanksi ini, menurut Rusia, juga berlaku untuk negara-negara lain dalam hal pembelian berbagai peralatan perang lain dari negara bekas pemimpin Pakta Warsawa itu.


“Kontrak pembelian Su-35 untuk Indonesia masih berlaku. Kami sedang bekerja bersama untuk merumuskan hal itu. Kami sedang membahas beberapa rincian kecil yang tercantum di dalam kontrak,” ujar Direktur Dinas Federal untuk Kerja Sama Teknis dan Militer Rusia, Dmitriy Shugaev, di sela pameran kedirgantaraan MAKS 2019, di Bandara Internasional Zhukovskyi, Moskwa, Jumat (30/8/2019).


Dia menyatakan, mereka berharap akan ada perkembangan dalam waktu dekat sehingga kontrak tersebut bisa terwujud. “Itu yang bisa saya katakan,” katanya.


Selain menjelaskan hal itu, pejabat di Rusia yang bertanggung jawab terhadap penjualan internasional berbagai produk dan sistem militer dan kerja sama teknis di bidang ini juga menyatakan hal lain yang tengah mereka hadapi.

Dmitriy menyatakan hal itu untuk menjawab pertanyaan banyak wartawan di seluruh dunia terhadap apa yang terjadi hari ini pada mereka dari sisi kebijakan internasional Amerika Serikat.

Amerika Serikat, menyusul krisis bersenjata di Krimea pada 1994 mengeluarkan sanksi perdagangan internasional atas produk-produk militer dan sistem kesenjataan buatan Rusia. Sanksi yang dikeluarkan pada 2016 itu juga berlaku pada individu Rusia dan Ukraina yang terlibat dalam aneksasi Semenanjung Krimea oleh Rusia itu.

Sanksi itu dikenal sebagai _Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act_ alias CATSA dan juga berimbas serius pada Indonesia yang sejak awal 2015 berencana akan membeli Sukhoi Su-35 Super Flanker sebagai calon pengganti F-5E/F _Tiger II_ di Skuadron Udara 14 TNI AU.

Tanpa mengungkap kepada pers, Indonesia dan Rusia telah menandatangani pengadaan 11 unit Su-35 dari Rusia senilai Rp1,14 triliun. Hal yang juga sangat mengait pada kontrak pembelian ini adalah pemberlakuan pasal-pasal dalam UU Nomor 16/2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan Nasional.


Di antaranya adalah mewajibkan imbal beli hingga 50 persen nilai kontrak, alih teknologi-alih pengetahuan, _off set_ dalam nilai dan jumlah yang bertingkat-berjenjang, pelibatan industri dalam negeri, dan lain-lain.


“Maksud saya, terkait dari sisi mereka dan sebagainya. Jelas sekali bahwa ini merupakan kompetisi yang tidak adil,” kata Shugaev tentang dampak dari CATSA itu. Raut mukanya menjadi lebih serius saat dia menyatakan hal itu dalam bahasa Rusia yang diterjemahkan penerjemah.

Menurut dia, Amerika Serikat ingin menyingkirkan Rusia dari pasar persenjataan dunia dan menciptakan keadaan di mana Rusia tidak dapat menanggung maupun meraih pasar-pasar yang baru.

“Tekanan kepada mitra-mitra (pelanggan) kami dari negara manapun, terjadi dengan cara yang tidak terhormat. Tekanan terjadi setiap hari dan ini bukan rahasia lagi,” katanya.

Beberapa negara yang akan membeli sistem kesenjataan strategis dari Rusia, katanya, juga terkena sanksi CATSA ini. Yang paling jelas adalah Turki, yang sejak awal menyatakan ketertarikan dan menunjukkan komitmen pembiayaan pada proyek pembangunan pesawat tempur multi peran generasi 5+, yaitu F-35 _Lighting II_.

Turki secara sepihak dikeluarkan Amerika Serikat dari konsorsium itu karena berkeras membeli sistem peluru kendali anti serangan udara generasi terkini dari Rusia, yaitu S-400 _Triumph_. Pada MAKS 2019, Presiden Turki, Recep Erdogan, hadir membuka MAKS 2019 bersama koleganya, Presiden Rusia, Vladimir Putin.

Erdogan tetap kukuh pada pendiriannya membeli S-400 yang digadang-gadang lebih canggih dan mematikan ketimbang sistem MIM-104 _Patriot_buatan Raytheon, Amerika Serikat.

Bahkan pemberitaan menyatakan seloroh Erdogan kepada Putin akan membeli Sukhoi Su-57E dari Rusia saat meninjau langsung kokpit pesawat tempur dengan teknologi _stealth_ yang disebut-sebut mampu menjawab perlawanan F-22 _Raptor_ buatan Lockheed Martin. Sukhoi Su-57E (versi eksport yang belum memiliki nama julukan alias _nickname_) muncul dan terbang perdana secara solo atau dalam formasi di muka publik pada MAKS 2019 ini.


Penjualan S-400 dari Rusia kepada Turki, kata Shugaev, merupakan contoh yang paling bagus sebagaimana halnya dengan pengadaan S-400 _Triumph_ kepada India yang tetap berjalan sesuai kontrak. Lalu penjualan Su-35 _Super Flanker_ kepada China serta pendirian pabrik Kalashnikov di India, salah satu negara yang “paling royal” dalam pembelian arsenal dan sistem kesenjataan dari Rusia.


“Jadi, kerja sama teknis dan militer dengan negara-negara mitra tetap berjalan walau ada sanksi yang diterapkan dari Amerika Serikat,” kata dia.

Meskipun demikian, ia melanjutkan, Rusia tetap ada bersama mereka dan tidak akan meninggalkan negara-negara mitranya ini.

Untuk menegaskan komitmennya ini, dia menyatakan, “Kami tetap berjalan sekaligus menjamin posisi kami dan tidak akan mengurangi volume penjualan kami. Dan, porto folio kami malah tidak berkurang karena terus bermunculan komitmen dari kedua pihak.”

Ia menekankan, hal ini lebih penting daripada yang ia sebut sebagai tren tahunan penjualan senjata. Ia pun memastikan, Rusia akan tetap hadir memenuhi komitmennya. “Rusia tetap hadir dan memenuhi komitmen sesuai dengan perjanjian internasional,” katanya. (ant)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Chestnut said:


> There's already talks in my line of work about integrating our radars with the Jindalee network in Australia through Link-16





Chestnut said:


> The US has MASSIVE interests in our country; Freeport, the Malacca Strait, the Singapore Strait, the fact we're literally Australia's shield. Any attack on our country is an attack against US interests, and do not not doubt because they WILL respond.


I am not sure about Jindalee link. Im ok with using link16 but connecting it live with Jindalee would be a silly move regardless the thread we have up north. Jindalee being OTHR is lacking accuracy, detail. The information/data need to be processed and compile with other radar to give clearer picture. By linking if with our radar and allow them to process the data is like having CCTV that can be seen by other people inside our own home which again is another form of penjajahan or at the least its a "tepok jidad" silly move.

F35 with its ALIS and cloud system is not that much different. There is a reason why Israeli refuse to use it or perhaps German even refuse to even get the F35. That system is gathering information of the mission data and any other data the radar gather during mission and put it up in the cloud system which others/US can see and record. It will be silly if we decided to get the F35 but allow this ALIS system to be in place and record all of our hanud system and radar isnt it? There is even a theory that it can shut down/control the fighter using this network system. I hope our military can see this and refuse the have ALIS system open if we decided to get F35. Mighty defense system is a must, but kedaulatan is simply priceless.



Cromwell said:


> We are at conflict exactly when China draws " Nine Dash Line " overlaps our EEZ; the quiet moment we have now because they still solidify their holdings within WPS and EVS once they finish off with Philippines and Vietnam they'll go south; the next question should be asked when China starts being more assertive and unchecked when it regards to their ambitions implementing 1st, 2nd and later 3rd island chain, Why US should sacrifice itself for the sake of Asia ?


On another perspective this is where the nutral diplomacy can shine if we are smart enough. All China move is simply "follow the money line" with its belt and road initiative, in short to control world trade route. They are not interested in foreign military occupation (at least for now). Indonesia is playing vital pivot point but not the only option they have. The plan of "Terusan Thailand" that open up access to Indian Ocean can be another alternative for them and it will simply kill Singapore economy but wont effect much on us, some even think that it could benefit us with Medan seaport. These are only some facts on how we are going to dance our diplomacy around. Again it will be a stupid move to China to challange us directly, the fact that we no longer see the arrest of Chinese fishing vessel around Natuna island is one of the things we should be considering as avoidance on their part.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Gundala said:


> I am not sure about Jindalee link. Im ok with using link16 but connecting it live with Jindalee would be a silly move regardless the thread we have up north. Jindalee being OTHR is lacking accuracy, detail. The information/data need to be processed and compile with other radar to give clearer picture. By linking if with our radar and allow them to process the data is like having CCTV that can be seen by other people inside our own home which again is another form of penjajahan or at the least its a "tepok jidad" silly move.
> 
> F35 with its ALIS and cloud system is not that much different. There is a reason why Israeli refuse to use it or perhaps German even refuse to even get the F35. That system is gathering information of the mission data and any other data the radar gather during mission and put it up in the cloud system which others/US can see and record. It will be silly if we decided to get the F35 but allow this ALIS system to be in place and record all of our hanud system and radar isnt it? There is even a theory that it can shut down/control the fighter using this network system. I hope our military can see this and refuse the have ALIS system open if we decided to get F35. Mighty defense system is a must, but kedaulatan is simply priceless.
> 
> 
> On another perspective this is where the nutral diplomacy can shine if we are smart enough. All China move is simply "follow the money line" with its belt and road initiative, in short to control world trade route. They are not interested in foreign military occupation (at least for now). Indonesia is playing vital pivot point but not the only option they have. The plan of "Terusan Thailand" that open up access to Indian Ocean can be another alternative for them and it will simply kill Singapore economy but wont effect much on us, some even think that it could benefit us with Medan seaport. These are only some facts on how we are going to dance our diplomacy around. Again it will be a stupid move to China to challange us directly, the fact that we no longer see the arrest of Chinese fishing vessel around Natuna island is one of the things we should be considering as avoidance on their part.



Dont think we are not already sharing data with them. Even US Poseidon and our CN 235 patmar already using data link to sharing many vital data on time when they are patroling area around South China Sea and Malacca strait. Not to mention our eyes initiative by Ryamizard is much more than what our member here mentioned. We are already became a connective links between allies in the region. It is not all about to contain China though, it was for the greater good for us and our National interest. If not why we keep alternatively trying to purchase Chinese made weapons but with greater chance to connect to our system control, much like how Saudi using Chinese made UAV, artillery systems and even combat system management on some their ground and air units and connect them toward their already established Western made combat solutions systems.

Chinese made weapons already open to western solution because their extensive relationship with Pakistan, Israel and France


----------



## UMNOPutra

Marine Rouge said:


> Meanwhile in Papua near border areas around Papua new guinea
> View attachment 576679
> View attachment 576680
> View attachment 576681
> View attachment 576682


It is interesting to see tha Karma of Wiranto....East Timor was declared as a new independent state after referendum during Wiranto era as Minister of Defence . so, can we predict the West Papua Will also to be declared as an independent state also with assistance of Wiranto?

We have a well known proverb .."keledai pun tak akan masuk ke lubang yang sama untok kedua kalinya" . But, Will Indonesia do like keledai above or not?


----------



## GraveDigger388

UMNOPutra said:


> It is interesting to see tha Karma of Wiranto....East Timor was declared as a new independent state after referendum during Wiranto era as Minister of Defence . so, can we predict the West Papua Will also to be declared as an independent state also with assistance of Wiranto?
> 
> We have a well known proverb .."keledai pun tak akan masuk ke lubang yang sama untok kedua kalinya" . But, Will Indonesia do like keledai above or not?


Your line of questioning is not even relevant to the post you are quoting... -_-.

That, or your question is already answered by said quote...

Try again, matey...


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> Dont think we are not already sharing data with them. Even US Poseidon and our CN 235 patmar already using data link to sharing many vital data on time when they are patroling area around South China Sea and Malacca strait. Not to mention our eyes initiative by Ryamizard is much more than what our member here mentioned. We are already became a connective links between allies in the region. It is not all about to contain China though, it was for the greater good for us and our National interest. If not why we keep alternatively trying to purchase Chinese made weapons but with greater chance to connect to our system control, much like how Saudi using Chinese made UAV, artillery systems and even combat system management on some their ground and air units and connect them toward their already established Western made combat solutions systems.
> 
> Chinese made weapons already open to western solution because their extensive relationship with Pakistan, Israel and France


Having MPA data sharing and other mobile radar link is one thing, having 24/7 ground/naval/air radar data link to other countries such as Jindalee is totally different thing. That our eyes initiative is a request base system afaik, not sharing live information. I understand its for our own greater good but not for us to become totally "naked" 24/7 for others to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chestnut

barjo said:


> Depends which one is the attacker



Read up on the Suez Crisis. The US was willing to destroy Britain's economy be selling it's Pound Sterling bonds if Britain didn't withdraw from the Suez Canal.

Even now with Turkey, a long standing ally, the US is willing to act upon anything that threatens her interests.



Gundala said:


> Having MPA data sharing and other mobile radar link is one thing, having 24/7 ground/naval/air radar data link to other countries such as Jindalee is totally different thing. That our eyes initiative is a request base system afaik, not sharing live information. I understand its for our own greater good but not for us to become totally "naked" 24/7 for others to see.


Considering the trade of is for Australia to also be totally naked to us I would call it a quid pro quo. It's honestly better for us and Australia to be transparent to one another and focus on fighting a common enemy.


----------



## barjo

Chestnut said:


> Read up on the Suez Crisis. The US was willing to destroy Britain's economy be selling it's Pound Sterling bonds if Britain didn't withdraw from the Suez Canal.
> 
> Even now with Turkey, a long standing ally, the US is willing to act upon anything that threatens her interests.
> 
> 
> Considering the trade of is for Australia to also be totally naked to us I would call it a quid pro quo. It's honestly better for us and Australia to be transparent to one another and focus on fighting a common enemy.


If british not willing to give the piece of suez cannal, there's no point why US should land to fight the desert fox

So do the pasific act and potsdam accord

No such charity upon blod, do democarcy save the kuwait and iraq? Or oil in midle east? Why arabian never be attacked and consider as ally, what so different them with Iran and Iraq, or ARAMCO is all about

Do you read Monroe doctrine, and why US not willing to fight in europe in early phase of war?
They act quick only in the early 90 and 2000 coz there are no USSR to oppos their move no with unprepared Russia or China

Look at Syria or Iran now. Why they dont make straight move like before? What is the difer in the batlefield

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*TNI AU's C-130H Will be the First Military Aircraft to Undergo Maintenance at GMF*


Ery_Aug 30, 20190









TNI AU's C-130H Hercules/ A-1327. Image source: AVTEN/ Ery.
avten.asia - Garuda Maintenance Facility (GMF) AeroAsia (Garuda Indonesia Group affiliate) is increasingly developing its business sector. Not only did it strengthen the domestic commercial aircraft maintenance market and increasingly developed trust in the global market, but now it is starting to expand into the military transport aircraft sector.

GMF Director, I Wayan Susena said that currently GMF has won the trust from the Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU) to carry out the maintenance of C-130 Hercules aircraft. The plan, the maiden maintenance of that military aircraft will be carried out in August 2020.

"We have now obtained (the trust to carry out maintenance) C-130 Hercules from the military (TNI AU). We will carry out (maintenance) activities in August 2020, namely modernizing the H serie of C-130 Hercules," told Wayan to avten.asia, Thursday (8/29/2019).

He detailed, the modernization that will be carried out encompasses the replacement of the center wingbox and avionics upgrade program.

He also mentioned, in addition to the C-130, the other types of military aircraft that would be maintenance at GMF were Boeing 737 series 200, 400 and 500.

"In addition to the C-130, there are other businesses. We are also currently conducting supervision and spare parts inventory for Boeing 737-200 aircraft which are currently being overhauled at the 10th Maintenance Depot at Husein Sastranegara Air Force Base, Bandung, "he said.

"The other types of aircraft are propeller aircraft other than Hercules. CASA C-212 and C-295 are also included, we will also develop them. What is an aircraft owned by the military, we will develop for its capabilities as well," he closed.


https://avten.asia/tni-aus-c-130h-w...IKltD2WwVR6KjVrFSPs699atm4a9XfFGHxtYAB8MIaUcU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

latgab antar cabang TNI AD 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

barjo said:


> If british not willing to give the piece of suez cannal, there's no point why US should land to fight the desert fox
> 
> So do the pasific act and potsdam accord
> 
> No such charity upon blod, do democarcy save the kuwait and iraq? Or oil in midle east? Why arabian never be attacked and consider as ally, what so different them with Iran and Iraq, or ARAMCO is all about
> 
> Do you read Monroe doctrine, and why US not willing to fight in europe in early phase of war?
> They act quick only in the early 90 and 2000 coz there are no USSR to oppos their move no with unprepared Russia or China
> 
> Look at Syria or Iran now. Why they dont make straight move like before? What is the difer in the batlefield


Because the only point for the US being there was to eliminate ISIS and disrupt the Russian foothold in the region, which is what they're doing right now.

Right now the US considers Indonesia a strategic asset and an economical interest. Hence why any threat towards us would reasonably entail a US response.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Chestnut said:


> Because the only point for the US being there was to eliminate ISIS and disrupt the Russian foothold in the region, which is what they're doing right now.
> 
> Right now the US considers Indonesia a strategic asset and an economical interest. Hence why any threat towards us would reasonably entail a US response.


Umm... i would object to the idea of them directly involve in our matters (in case of incursions from the North) as a "strategic" option, this it the seed of an unhealthy dependency that would put us into US' focus way too much (cause anytime they put interest in anything, it's always both good and bad, more to the bad like ME for example), this reminds me of that defeatist neighbor's mindset.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## barjo

Chestnut said:


> Because the only point for the US being there was to eliminate ISIS and disrupt the Russian foothold in the region, which is what they're doing right now.
> 
> Right now the US considers Indonesia a strategic asset and an economical interest. Hence why any threat towards us would reasonably entail a US response.


And Who will attack us, considered US also have strategic interest on us? Do their also consider as potential one, in 60's they flied U2 spy plane and suport PRRI/Permesta againts us

And dont forget how mant times
ATTEMPS of MURDER to Soekarno by CIA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

barjo said:


> And Who will attack us, considered US also have strategic interest on us? Do their also consider as potential one, in 60's they flied U2 spy plane and suport PRRI/Permesta againts us




Then they give us their LST fleets, Hercules, some warships and so on. Even they backing us in Papua case (they are the strongest backer of Indonesia win votes in Papua case ).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> Then they give us their LST fleets, Hercules, some warships and so on. Even they backing us in Papua case (they are the strongest backer of Indonesia win votes in Papua case ).
> 
> View attachment 576730
> View attachment 576731
> View attachment 576732
> View attachment 576733
> View attachment 576734
> View attachment 576735
> View attachment 576736
> View attachment 576737
> View attachment 576738
> View attachment 576739
> View attachment 576740
> View attachment 576741
> View attachment 576742


They also give us green light in timor sis... but... titipannya habis itu gila2an kasus HAM genosida bla bla bla... ujung2nya...
US itu kliatanya anti modal eropa, segala model kolonialis eropa dia disivestasi semua, disokong merdeka habis itu dijerat bantuan, spt marshal plan diawal perang dingin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

barjo said:


> They also give us green light in timor sis... but... titipannya habis itu gila2an kasus HAM genosida bla bla bla... ujung2nya...
> US itu kliatanya anti modal eropa, segala model kolonialis eropa dia disivestasi semua, disokong merdeka habis itu dijerat bantuan, spt marshal plan diawal perang dingin


News flash, we actually did do war crimes when we were there.

The only reason the foreign powers sent troops to East Timor was because of the TNI's response to the referendum. Had a peaceful withdrawal occurred, the Task Force wouldn't have been created.


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> News flash, we actually did do war crimes when we were there.
> 
> The only reason the foreign powers sent troops to East Timor was because of the TNI's response to the referendum. Had a peaceful withdrawal occurred, the Task Force wouldn't have been created.


I'm always curious about the black legend about retreating single battalion which did schorched earth policies and horrible conducts to local populations also about pro integration militias which did systematic terrors to local populations, whether those stories are true ? They say within period of Santa Cruz 1991 untill Referendum 1999, what we did to them was intensified


----------



## Nike

barjo said:


> They also give us green light in timor sis... but... titipannya habis itu gila2an kasus HAM genosida bla bla bla... ujung2nya...
> US itu kliatanya anti modal eropa, segala model kolonialis eropa dia disivestasi semua, disokong merdeka habis itu dijerat bantuan, spt marshal plan diawal perang dingin



No lah, US act for their national interest same with us. You should need to learn and reading more about Marshall plan, Bretonwood system and so on. Western European country actually leeches much from US economy and hegemony, they are almost free riding in many fronts and let the US tax payer bear the brunts. Case one, Netherland using Marshall plan funds to funding their armed forces invasion to Indonesia something US very angry about, the case is same with French, Belgium, and other. Thats why they threaten to cut the helps toward European countries. But they will not spare the effort to contain Communist ideology in which some European country had close relationship with the communist block by let communist party roaming free in their country and support funds toward them (case in French, Greece and other). Thats why US actually trying to put their hegemony power among European countries by hard measure like NATO and put pressure toward their economy so they keep depend on US. Less European starting to acts independenly and creating the same trouble like what happened in early 20th century by creating two world wars. 

Actually their ideal is almost the same with us. They got trouble with multi ethnic compositions in their country same with Indonesia. They not fonds with colonial models (the only overseas colony of US is Philippine by product of US war against Spain) but they much prefer to increasing their own area by occupation, treaty and swaps land (almost the same with Indonesia), they are democracy with President as supreme excecutive models check and balanced by senates, they uphold their union very dearly same with our NKRI slogan. They depise socialist ideology so much, almost the same with us. 

Timor Leste case, if Santa Cruz doesnt happened at all there is no need for them to relinquish their support against us. Santa Cruz incident is the last straw for them. No one wanna to keep close with murderous regime in which gunning their own people at funeral ceremony, its quite fortunate for us they dont cut our economy relationship with them.

Soeharto regime is afterall quite murderous not even the people from his own provinces like central java and Jogja spared let alone rogue brigands in occupied provinces like Timor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Chestnut said:


> News flash, we actually did do war crimes when we were there.
> 
> The only reason the foreign powers sent troops to East Timor was because of the TNI's response to the referendum. Had a peaceful withdrawal occurred, the Task Force wouldn't have been created.


What war crimes do saint US never did war crimes?

For the flash record
We are not in war with krebo hutan di timor back then, no declaration of war in any short of tenses

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> I'm always curious about the black legend about retreating single battalion which did schorched earth policies and horrible conducts to local populations also about pro integration militias which did systematic terrors to local populations, whether those stories are true ? They say within period of Santa Cruz 1991 untill Referendum 1999, what we did to them was intensified



well ABRI doing worse in Aceh actually compared to East Timor 

papua at that time still underdeveloped area, much worse than primitive jungle dweller in Congo and other area in Central Africa. We just developed Papua significantly after Reform era, but two decades is able to reform much of Papua condition they are much better compared to other melanesian countries. We need to bring more security, education and healthcare services to Papua and bring more PPKN curriculum into Papuan region education

Meanwhile Kopassus units will request their own Helicopter support units along with more lethal armaments, take notes this happened after the normalization US coop with KOPASSUS. The most likely contender is a mixed heavy squadron of Apache and Blackhawk in which Blackhawk had been notified very useful to be used in high altitude area and mountain, something Mi 17 and Bell 412 very dreaded to do so. Along with Armed drone units to provide support fire backing, this will increase KOPASSUS lethality

*KOMISI I DPR RI DORONG KOPASSUS TINGKATKAN PERALATAN ALUTSITA*
31 AGUSTUS 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR


Wakil Komisi I DPR RI Asril Hamzah Tanjung mengatakan, sebagai prajurit khusus yang berstandar internasional, Kopassus harus dilengkapi dengan peralatan alutsista tempur yang modern. Ia menyarankan Grup 1 Kopassus Kota Serang, Provinsi Banten, mempunyai helikopter, sehingga dapat menjangkau ibu kota lebih cepat jika terjadi kerusuhan atau kekacauan yang memerlukan tindakan cepat.

“Selama ini (Kopassus) hanya mengandalkan kendaraan darat yang jarak tempuhnya cukup lama. Untuk itu, Komisi I DPR RI mendorong Kopassus untuk mengajukan fasilitas alutsista yang dimaksud. Tidak hanya itu, Kopassus juga harus mempunyai _drone_ tempur guna mempermudah tindakan operasi,” kata Asril saat memimpin Tim Kunjungan Kerja Spesifik Komisi I DPR RI ke Markas Grup 1 Kopassus, Serang, Banten, Kamis (29/08/2019).

Dilansir dari laman web _DPR (30/ 08/ 2019)_, Asril juga mendukung peningkatan kesejahteraan prajurit. Menurutnya, kesejahteraan adalah poin penting dalam pengumpulan prajurit yang profesional. “Kalau SDM (Sumber Daya Manusia) bagus, tapi tidak sejahtera, _kan_ percuma. Insya Allah, sebagai Anggota Komisi I DPR, saya akan terus mendorong ke arah (kesejahteraan) itu, baik dari sisi regulasi maupun dari dukungan anggaranya,” tegasnya.

Dalam kesempatan yang sama Danjen Kopassus Mayor Jenderal TNI I Nyoman Cantiasa mengatakan, institusinya mendapatkan jatah alutsista setiap tahun. Ia mengatakan, kemampuan Kopassus tidak akan maksimal jika hanya berharap pada kualitas prajurit.

“Saya berharap ada perbaruan alutsista setiap tahun, tidak hanya sumber daya manusianya bagus, tapi juga didukung alutsista,” katanya.

Lebih lanjut ia menuturkan, alat angkut dan senjata merupakan dua alutsista yang saat ini dibutuhkan. Ia menambahkan, pembelian alutsista itu perlu persetujuan Komisi I DPR RI.

“Sudah ada perencanaan yang kami ajukan ke kementerian dan itu akan dibawa ke DPR. Nanti DPR yang akan mengesahkan. Saya berharap dengan kedatangan Komisi I DPR ke Markas Grup 1 Kopassus ini dapat memperjuangkan hal tersebut,” harapnya.


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> No lah, US act for their national interest same with us. You should need to learn and reading more about Marshall plan, Bretonwood system and so on. Western European country actually leeches much from US economy and hegemony, they are almost free riding in many fronts and let the US tax payer bear the brunts. Case one, Netherland using Marshall plan funds to funding their armed forces invasion to Indonesia something US very angry about, the case is same with French, Belgium, and other. Thats why they threaten to cut the helps toward European countries. But they will not spare the effort to contain Communist ideology in which some European country had close relationship with the communist block by let communist party roaming free in their country and support funds toward them (case in French, Greece and other). Thats why US actually trying to put their hegemony power among European countries by hard measure like NATO and put pressure toward their economy so they keep depend on US. Less European starting to acts independenly and creating the same trouble like what happened in early 20th century by creating two world wars.
> 
> Actually their ideal is almost the same with us. They got trouble with multi ethnic compositions in their country same with Indonesia. They not fonds with colonial models (the only overseas colony of US is Philippine by product of US war against Spain) but they much prefer to increasing their own area by occupation, treaty and swaps land (almost the same with Indonesia), they are democracy with President as supreme excecutive models check and balanced by senates, they uphold their union very dearly same with our NKRI slogan. They depise socialist ideology so much, almost the same with us.
> 
> Timor Leste case, if Santa Cruz doesnt happened at all there is no need for them to relinquish their support against us. Santa Cruz incident is the last straw for them. No one wanna to keep close with murderous regime in which gunning their own people at funeral ceremony, its quite fortunate for us they dont cut our economy relationship with them.
> 
> Soeharto regime is afterall quite murderous not even the people from his own provinces like central java and Jogja spared let alone rogue brigands in occupied provinces like Timor.


Coba sis cari dokumen pakta pasific antara US dan USSR, pasti terlihat sekali knapa inggris terpaksa bikin commenwealth atau perancis kepaksa pergi dri Indochina


----------



## Nike

barjo said:


> Coba sis cari dokumen pakta pasific antara US dan USSR, pasti terlihat sekali knapa inggris terpaksa bikin commenwealth atau perancis kepaksa pergi dri Indochina



They cant support such endevour anymore with their measly economy condition at the times. French, fare more worse, they had been beaten in Dienh Bin Phu in open battle, not even US support can help them anymore.


----------



## barjo

And sudenly all internationalism and fredom militia come together sis, and those two (US n USSR) are the biggest suporter for them, at least until one of the faction "naturaly" eliminated

@Marine Rouge sorry sis missed the touch screen


----------



## Ruhnama

trishna_amṛta said:


> They are called *SJW libtard*
> 
> 
> 
> Tapi ada "mata2x nya" boss disini yg nerjemahkan omongan _bahasa anti sadap_ kita ke English
> 
> 
> 
> Kalau kita pakai definisi "liberal" jaman sekarang memang konotasinya (dan penerapannya) lebih ke Marxist. Seedangkan kalau kita pakai definisi liberal classic malah cenderung libertarian, atau kalau di mamarika sekarang disebutnya _conservative_. Bahkan kubu partai Republic mamarika yg skrg juga diisi dgn orang2x mantan partai Democrat generasi lama yg kebetulan mereka berpaham libertarian (conservative) padahal partai Dem awalnya mengusung ideologi libertarian (kalau skrg namanya conservative). Aneh khan yach betapa jauh berubahnya definisi seiring dgn waktu.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard about it though. Does the turkish source the barrel from HK..?



Turk license many HK product i thin they have mature barrel making. They manufactured many HK rifle from hk g3 to hk g33 and g41. Before make MPT55/76 they make mehmetcik 100% knock off dorm hk416 so the govt rejected it because "not local designed"

Mpt55/76 is AR style rifle
So much ar style in teh world same like ak style

Hidup TURKI PULU2 wkkwkwk

Libertarian ya konservatif ya(ah politik amriki lbh ruwet dbding kita yg gampang. Smua partai PANCASILA)

Btw letda medis itu kok pake kacamata ya gan?


----------



## HellFireIndo

Ruhnama said:


> Turk license many HK product i thin they have mature barrel making. They manufactured many HK rifle from hk g3 to hk g33 and g41. Before make MPT55/76 they make mehmetcik 100% knock off dorm hk416 so the govt rejected it because "not local designed"
> 
> Mpt55/76 is AR style rifle
> So much ar style in teh world same like ak style
> 
> Hidup TURKI PULU2 wkkwkwk
> 
> Libertarian ya konservatif ya(ah politik amriki lbh ruwet dbding kita yg gampang. Smua partai PANCASILA)


Ruwet karena modelnya sengaja dibuat polaris, selalu oposisi dan naik turun dominasi politik (tidak menentu siapa yang lebih mendominasi antara Democrat dan Republican), bagusnya check and balance lebih efektif, dan dominasi politik mudah dihindari, jeleknya ya ribut mulu dan publik Amerika jadi selalu "mengutub" antara dua kubu. 

Uniknya walau Indonesia secara de-jure menganut sistem multipartai dan dahulu menganut sistem 3 partai, kita entah kenapa ikut-ikutan isu politik yang mirip-mirip di Amerika, konservatif vs liberalis (sebenarnya di EU juga ada isu yang serupa, tapi dalam praktiknya kita lebih mirip di Amerika), secara de-facto publik kita dibagi antara dua kubu itu secara ideologis, walau teorinya sistem multipartai dan semua ideologi pancasila. Twist politik Amerika cuma ditambah faktor bentuk negara Federalnya, dimana kontras antar negara bagian lebih menonjol dan jadi pertimbangan besar disana, karena Senate lebih powerful, "Otonomi" daerah lebih besar (Ganja legal vs ganja ilegal lo), dan juga kecenderungan politik daerah2 tertentu seperti California yang terkenal liberal vs Texas yang cenderung konservatif.


----------



## Chestnut

barjo said:


> What war crimes do saint US never did war crimes?
> 
> For the flash record
> We are not in war with krebo hutan di timor back then, no declaration of war in any short of tenses


Two wrongs don't make a right.

Either way, that isn't the point. The reality is that like it or not, the US has a vested interest in this country. And it is the an opinion shared by a lot of actual defense think tanks like RAND.


----------



## Cromwell

Ruhnama said:


> Turk license many HK product i thin they have mature barrel making. They manufactured many HK rifle from hk g3 to hk g33 and g41. Before make MPT55/76 they make mehmetcik 100% knock off dorm hk416 so the govt rejected it because "not local designed"
> 
> Mpt55/76 is AR style rifle
> So much ar style in teh world same like ak style
> 
> Hidup TURKI PULU2 wkkwkwk
> 
> Libertarian ya konservatif ya(ah politik amriki lbh ruwet dbding kita yg gampang. Smua partai PANCASILA)
> 
> Btw letda medis itu kok pake kacamata ya gan?


That medical 2nd lieutenant probably Army physician, like my senior who joins the military.
Understanding American politics is actually the same case as with Britain and majority democratic countries. Basically there are always two factions in Legislative Council; Tory ( Conservative ) and Whigs ( Liberal and Social Democrats ); in US the political systems are Bipartisan ( legally they allow independent candidates and other political parties however history shows either Democrat or Republican gets to the office ). Historically actually Democrat is the more Right wing leaning parties however by early 20th century and into Lyndon B. Johnson administration; Dixiecrats are diminishing and Liberal & Social Democrat rises into ideological platform of Democrats meanwhile Republican which used to be Liberal leaning ( Party of Abraham Lincoln ) turned opposite to Conservative and Centre Right leaning under Lyndon B Johnson era, into Ronald Reagan era, Bush, and now Trump.
Libertarian is actually a belief on free will, doesn't necessarily have to be conservative but capitalism for sure


----------



## Ruhnama

HellFireIndo said:


> Ruwet karena modelnya sengaja dibuat polaris, selalu oposisi dan naik turun dominasi politik (tidak menentu siapa yang lebih mendominasi antara Democrat dan Republican), bagusnya check and balance lebih efektif, dan dominasi politik mudah dihindari, jeleknya ya ribut mulu dan publik Amerika jadi selalu "mengutub" antara dua kubu.
> 
> Uniknya walau Indonesia secara de-jure menganut sistem multipartai dan dahulu menganut sistem 3 partai, kita entah kenapa ikut-ikutan isu politik yang mirip-mirip di Amerika, konservatif vs liberalis (sebenarnya di EU juga ada isu yang serupa, tapi dalam praktiknya kita lebih mirip di Amerika), secara de-facto publik kita dibagi antara dua kubu itu secara ideologis, walau teorinya sistem multipartai dan semua ideologi pancasila. Twist politik Amerika cuma ditambah faktor bentuk negara Federalnya, dimana kontras antar negara bagian lebih menonjol dan jadi pertimbangan besar disana, karena Senate lebih powerful, "Otonomi" daerah lebih besar (Ganja legal vs ganja ilegal lo), dan juga kecenderungan politik daerah2 tertentu seperti California yang terkenal liberal vs Texas yang cenderung konservatif.



Awal2 2004 dn 2009 (pengamatan bocah) dlu multi partai kerasa gada koalisi2 atau apa2 
Yg skrg lbh berkubu2 wkwkk
Atau arah politik turki ya byk partai tpi berkumpul jd 1 koalisi A vs B


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> New Air defense and ground artillery units is being build in East Nusatenggara
> 
> *TNI Tengah Bangun Markas Arhanud dan Armed di NTT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Penembakan rudal Mistral Arhanud [def.pk]
> 
> P*anglima Kodam IX Udayana Mayjen (TNI) Benny Susianto mengatakan TNI AD sedang membangun markas Satuan Artileri Pertahanan Udara (Arhanud) dan satuan Artileri Medan (Armed) guna mengoptimalkan pengamanan di wilayah Nusa Tenggara Timur yang berbatasan langsung dengan negara Australia dan Timor Leste.
> 
> “_TNI AD melakukan pengembangan beberapa satuan baru di NTT yaitu satuan Armed dan Arhanud,_” kata Panglima Kodam IX Udayana Mayjen (TNI) Benny Susianto kepada wartawan usai serah terima jabatan Komandan Brigadir Infanteri 21-Komodo, Nusa Tenggara Timur, Jumat.
> 
> Menurut Panhgdam IX Udayana, dalam konsep gelar kekuatan TNI AD khususnya Kodam IX Udayana di wilayah NTT akan dibangun beberapa satuan baru dalam menghadapi ancaman dan tantangan yang dihadapi TNI kedepan.
> 
> Salah satu satuan yang segera dibangun menurut jenderal bintang dua itu yaitu Satuan Artelileri Pertahanan Udara (Arhanud) yang sudah hampir rampung dikerjakan dan satuan Artileri Medan (Armed).
> 
> “_Pangkalan Armed mulai dikerjakan dan direncanakan pada tahun 2020 sudah bisa diresmikan,_” tegasnya.
> 
> Selain itu TNI AD juga akan membangun beberapa satuan lainnya dalam mendukung tugas pokok TNI AD dalam mengamankan wilayah provinsi NTT.
> 
> “_Keberadaan berbagai satuan TNI AD itu untuk mengamankan wilayah NTT ini,_” tegasnya.
> 
> Ia mengatakan, guna mendukung tugas operasi TNI terus meningkatan kualitas alutsista bagi satuan di daerah ini sehingga lebih optimal dalam melaksanakan tugas operasi pengamanan wilayah di NTT.
> 
> “_Kami inginkan dukungan fasilitas operasi yang berkualitas sehingga tugas yang diemban para prajurit TNI AD di NTT bisa lebih optimal,_” tegas Mayjen (TNI) Benny Susianto.
> 
> * ★ Antara *


Nice, I like the way TNI doing this last 5-10 years. They seem to be able to stick to the plan and doing it simultaniously together (tri matra). Leopard at atambua, Future ska at kupang, now arhanud army. Way different then orba era 



barjo said:


> Everything is vice versa if US insisted, so do Russia..
> So dont wory when the time to come they will coming
> 
> Home
> Headline
> 
> 
> 
> Salah satu jenis pesawat tempur Sukhoi yang diproduksi Rusia.
> HEADLINE
> *Rusia Tetap Komit Produksi Sukhoi Buat Indonesia*
> Editor Novita Jumat, 30 Agustus 2019 - 08:35
> 
> Share
> 
> 
> indopos.co.id – Rusia menegaskan komitmennya soal kontrak pengadaan 11 unit pesawat tempur Sukhoi Su-35 _Super Flanker_ kepada Indonesia walau pada sisi lain mereka mengakui mereka terdampak atas sanksi dari Amerika Serikat.
> 
> Dampak dari sanksi ini, menurut Rusia, juga berlaku untuk negara-negara lain dalam hal pembelian berbagai peralatan perang lain dari negara bekas pemimpin Pakta Warsawa itu.
> 
> 
> “Kontrak pembelian Su-35 untuk Indonesia masih berlaku. Kami sedang bekerja bersama untuk merumuskan hal itu. Kami sedang membahas beberapa rincian kecil yang tercantum di dalam kontrak,” ujar Direktur Dinas Federal untuk Kerja Sama Teknis dan Militer Rusia, Dmitriy Shugaev, di sela pameran kedirgantaraan MAKS 2019, di Bandara Internasional Zhukovskyi, Moskwa, Jumat (30/8/2019).
> 
> 
> Dia menyatakan, mereka berharap akan ada perkembangan dalam waktu dekat sehingga kontrak tersebut bisa terwujud. “Itu yang bisa saya katakan,” katanya.
> 
> 
> Selain menjelaskan hal itu, pejabat di Rusia yang bertanggung jawab terhadap penjualan internasional berbagai produk dan sistem militer dan kerja sama teknis di bidang ini juga menyatakan hal lain yang tengah mereka hadapi.
> 
> Dmitriy menyatakan hal itu untuk menjawab pertanyaan banyak wartawan di seluruh dunia terhadap apa yang terjadi hari ini pada mereka dari sisi kebijakan internasional Amerika Serikat.
> 
> Amerika Serikat, menyusul krisis bersenjata di Krimea pada 1994 mengeluarkan sanksi perdagangan internasional atas produk-produk militer dan sistem kesenjataan buatan Rusia. Sanksi yang dikeluarkan pada 2016 itu juga berlaku pada individu Rusia dan Ukraina yang terlibat dalam aneksasi Semenanjung Krimea oleh Rusia itu.
> 
> Sanksi itu dikenal sebagai _Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act_ alias CATSA dan juga berimbas serius pada Indonesia yang sejak awal 2015 berencana akan membeli Sukhoi Su-35 Super Flanker sebagai calon pengganti F-5E/F _Tiger II_ di Skuadron Udara 14 TNI AU.
> 
> Tanpa mengungkap kepada pers, Indonesia dan Rusia telah menandatangani pengadaan 11 unit Su-35 dari Rusia senilai Rp1,14 triliun. Hal yang juga sangat mengait pada kontrak pembelian ini adalah pemberlakuan pasal-pasal dalam UU Nomor 16/2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan Nasional.
> 
> 
> Di antaranya adalah mewajibkan imbal beli hingga 50 persen nilai kontrak, alih teknologi-alih pengetahuan, _off set_ dalam nilai dan jumlah yang bertingkat-berjenjang, pelibatan industri dalam negeri, dan lain-lain.
> 
> 
> “Maksud saya, terkait dari sisi mereka dan sebagainya. Jelas sekali bahwa ini merupakan kompetisi yang tidak adil,” kata Shugaev tentang dampak dari CATSA itu. Raut mukanya menjadi lebih serius saat dia menyatakan hal itu dalam bahasa Rusia yang diterjemahkan penerjemah.
> 
> Menurut dia, Amerika Serikat ingin menyingkirkan Rusia dari pasar persenjataan dunia dan menciptakan keadaan di mana Rusia tidak dapat menanggung maupun meraih pasar-pasar yang baru.
> 
> “Tekanan kepada mitra-mitra (pelanggan) kami dari negara manapun, terjadi dengan cara yang tidak terhormat. Tekanan terjadi setiap hari dan ini bukan rahasia lagi,” katanya.
> 
> Beberapa negara yang akan membeli sistem kesenjataan strategis dari Rusia, katanya, juga terkena sanksi CATSA ini. Yang paling jelas adalah Turki, yang sejak awal menyatakan ketertarikan dan menunjukkan komitmen pembiayaan pada proyek pembangunan pesawat tempur multi peran generasi 5+, yaitu F-35 _Lighting II_.
> 
> Turki secara sepihak dikeluarkan Amerika Serikat dari konsorsium itu karena berkeras membeli sistem peluru kendali anti serangan udara generasi terkini dari Rusia, yaitu S-400 _Triumph_. Pada MAKS 2019, Presiden Turki, Recep Erdogan, hadir membuka MAKS 2019 bersama koleganya, Presiden Rusia, Vladimir Putin.
> 
> Erdogan tetap kukuh pada pendiriannya membeli S-400 yang digadang-gadang lebih canggih dan mematikan ketimbang sistem MIM-104 _Patriot_buatan Raytheon, Amerika Serikat.
> 
> Bahkan pemberitaan menyatakan seloroh Erdogan kepada Putin akan membeli Sukhoi Su-57E dari Rusia saat meninjau langsung kokpit pesawat tempur dengan teknologi _stealth_ yang disebut-sebut mampu menjawab perlawanan F-22 _Raptor_ buatan Lockheed Martin. Sukhoi Su-57E (versi eksport yang belum memiliki nama julukan alias _nickname_) muncul dan terbang perdana secara solo atau dalam formasi di muka publik pada MAKS 2019 ini.
> 
> 
> Penjualan S-400 dari Rusia kepada Turki, kata Shugaev, merupakan contoh yang paling bagus sebagaimana halnya dengan pengadaan S-400 _Triumph_ kepada India yang tetap berjalan sesuai kontrak. Lalu penjualan Su-35 _Super Flanker_ kepada China serta pendirian pabrik Kalashnikov di India, salah satu negara yang “paling royal” dalam pembelian arsenal dan sistem kesenjataan dari Rusia.
> 
> 
> “Jadi, kerja sama teknis dan militer dengan negara-negara mitra tetap berjalan walau ada sanksi yang diterapkan dari Amerika Serikat,” kata dia.
> 
> Meskipun demikian, ia melanjutkan, Rusia tetap ada bersama mereka dan tidak akan meninggalkan negara-negara mitranya ini.
> 
> Untuk menegaskan komitmennya ini, dia menyatakan, “Kami tetap berjalan sekaligus menjamin posisi kami dan tidak akan mengurangi volume penjualan kami. Dan, porto folio kami malah tidak berkurang karena terus bermunculan komitmen dari kedua pihak.”
> 
> Ia menekankan, hal ini lebih penting daripada yang ia sebut sebagai tren tahunan penjualan senjata. Ia pun memastikan, Rusia akan tetap hadir memenuhi komitmennya. “Rusia tetap hadir dan memenuhi komitmen sesuai dengan perjanjian internasional,” katanya. (ant)


Game is on!! It aint over until the fat lady sing 
Tho I really like to see the closure of this silly thing asap so our AU can prepare and plan for the future acquisition whatever the decision is going to be

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

Chestnut said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> Either way, that isn't the point. The reality is that like it or not, the US has a vested interest in this country. And it is the an opinion shared by a lot of actual defense think tanks like RAND.


LOL kind of US dictatorship here

You baca pasal yg dituduhkan ke kita tanya orang hukum, bener pasal war crime atau pasal yg lain salah tuduh bangsa sendiri bijimane


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> Awal2 2004 dn 2009 (pengamatan bocah) dlu multi partai kerasa gada koalisi2 atau apa2
> Yg skrg lbh berkubu2 wkwkk
> Atau arah politik turki ya byk partai tpi berkumpul jd 1 koalisi A vs B



Karna waktu awal2x di tahun2x tsb masih belum terbaca "political landscape" nya. Kalau sekarang sudah kebaca jadi strateginya menyesuaikan juga dgn acara bikin koalisi


----------



## Nike

Closing night garuda shield 2019





























Racikan setannya dikeluarin lagi


----------



## Cromwell

http://ramalanintelijen.net/bintang...kwlS8eiBVu0EuAxUG7MQ_KcGbO2IV1SQa6AAYqsUHeBdU

West Papua tension assesment according to Air Vice Marshal Prayitno Ramelan ( retired )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> Closing night garuda shield 2019
> 
> 
> View attachment 576799
> View attachment 576800
> View attachment 576801
> View attachment 576802
> View attachment 576803
> View attachment 576804
> View attachment 576805
> View attachment 576806
> 
> 
> Racikan setannya dikeluarin lagi








Edisi langsung ketilang



Cromwell said:


> http://ramalanintelijen.net/bintang...kwlS8eiBVu0EuAxUG7MQ_KcGbO2IV1SQa6AAYqsUHeBdU
> 
> West Papua tension assesment according to Air Vice Marshal Prayitno Ramelan ( retired )


Still domain policy

Siapa yg tergantung kepada siapa maka dia menjadi domain dari si pemberi


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> http://ramalanintelijen.net/bintang...kwlS8eiBVu0EuAxUG7MQ_KcGbO2IV1SQa6AAYqsUHeBdU
> 
> West Papua tension assesment according to Air Vice Marshal Prayitno Ramelan ( retired )


Ada beberapa catatan di sy, bbrp bln lalu ada pernyataan/masukan sby ke pres tentang perlunya lebih memperhatikan hub luar negri. Juli kmrn menlu Sing datang ke sby mengucapkan bela sungkawa dgn formasi yg lumayan komplit utk hanya sekedar ucapan duka langsung. Seperti ada pesan tersendiri dibalik 2 kejadian itu. Tulisan diatas tersirat ada perkataan penasihat AS yg mungkin bikin kesal pres. Sy rasa bukan investasi china duduk perkaranya, tp hal diatas. Jujur ada yg janggal di bbrp hal seperti pak wir yg ke rusky terakhir bukan pak rr, "lupa" masukin aggaran fx dan bbrp hal lain. Entah ada apa dibalik itu semua tp tulisan diatas jg seperti dibalut sesuatu yg terlalu spekulatif dan bisa menjadi bola liar bila dijabarkan.

Tp sy setuju dgn pak sby, pres kita harus lebih aktif dalam hal hub luar negri. Kalo sy lihat tidak banyak yg bisa bikin pres marah, salah satunya kedaulatan. Cara bicara bule sama jawir memang beda, yg satu nyeplos yg satu jaga perasaan. Mungkin ini yg bikin korslet 

Tp positif thinking aja, terlalu riskan untuk bikin kita ga stabil di kawasan.


----------



## Nike

Indonesian forest ranger units aka Polisi Hutan or jagawana, they are not part of Police department although there is polisi word on their occupation. Jagawana is part of ministry of forestry, there is around 7000 of them to protect and preserved around 125 million hectare forest area in Indonesia. 

https://mediaindonesia.com/read/detail/248970-personel-polisi-hutan-masih-minim

Jagawana or forest ranger is a paramilitary units without doubt as they being trained in line with military and police sylabus including on how to do long tracking in thick jungle, fighting with firearms in units and uphold law in their area of operation. Forest ranger in Indonesia using three kind of firearms, first Pindad PM1A1, then Cz 83 and VEPR 12 shot gun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

We need kind of this tech not only more less expensive than satelite and is no harm for flight route because comercial planes flight on routes or straight drawing line of flight path in altitude and line, so this is a breakthrough for our future infrastruktur langit
https://www.indomiliter.com/haps-ma...-inilah-tanggapan-dari-kohanudnas/#more-70699
*HAPS Masuk Dalam Rencana Strategis Kemenko Polhukam, Inilah Tanggapan Dari Kohanudnas*
indomiliter | 01/09/2019 | Berita Matra Udara, Berita Update Alutsista, Drone, Radar, Radio | 4 Comments
FacebookTwitterWhatsAppLineCopy LinkEmail






Para pembaca yang budiman tentu pernah mendengar nama seperti pesawat tanpa awak NASA Helios, Facebook Aquila, Thales Stratobus, Airbus Zephyr sampai balon udara Google Loon. Kesemuanya adalah wahana yang dirancang untuk mengangkasa di ketinggian stratosfer, yaitu di rentang 15.000 – 40.000 meter di atas permukaan bumi. Seperti telah dikupas dalam beragam literasi, peran wahana-wahana tadi adalah untuk mendukung akses komunikasi dan data, khususnya di area-area yang kurang tersentuh akses broadband dari operator.

*Baca juga: Kemhan Digugat Perusahaan Satelit Asal Inggris, Inilah Profil Satelit Artemis!*

Dalam pengkategorian, wahana-wahana tadi disebut _High Altitude Platform Station_ (HAPS), atau di Indonesia akrab disebut Wahaha Dirgantara Super. Meski nampak masih jauh dari implementasi, namun ternyata HAPS telah dilirik oleh Kementerian Koordinator Bidang Politik, Hukum dan Keamanan (Kemenko Polhukam).

Persisnya pada 26 Agutus 2019 di Bandung, telah digelar Forum Koordimasi dan Konsultasi Telekomunikasi dan Informatika yang mengangkat tema “Pemanfaaatan HAPS dalm Rangka Pertahanan dan Keamanan di Daera Terluar, Terpencil Serta Wilayah Perbatasan.”





_Balon udara “Loon” dari Google_
Deputi VII Bidang Koordinasi Komunikasi, Infromasi dan Aparatur, Kementerian Politik Hukum dan Keamanan Marsda TNI Budi Rus Nurhadi Sutejo menyebut forum konsultasi ini bertujuan untuk mensosialisasikan penggunaan dan pemanfaatan teknologi pendukung HAPS untuk kepentingan jaringan aman mandiri dan dampaknya bagi perkembangan industri telekomunikasi dalam negeri.

Oleh beberapa panelis dipaparkan bahwa HAPS memiliki kemudahan dalam penempatan, fleksibilitas, biaya operasional rendah, delay propagasi rendah, sudut elevasi lebar dan cakupan relatif luas. Selain itu secara teknologi, HAPS memiliki potensi sebagai _backbone_ komunikasi pita lebar untuk menjangkau daerah rural. Dan yang lebih penting HAPS dianggap tidak membahayakan lalu lintas penerbangan sipil karena berada pada posisi di atas batas ketinggian maksimal pesawat terbang komersil.






Meski punya sejumlah keunggulan, namun bukan berarti HAPS dirancang sebagai pengganti satelit. Lebih tepatnya, HAPS dapat mendukung konektivitas satelit. Pihak yang dapat memanfaatkannya pun bisa berimbang antara kebutuhan sipil dan militer.

Dari spesifikasi, HAPS yang ditempatkan di ketinggian stratosfer merupakan obyek stationer. Pada ketinggian stratosfer dicirikan dalam lingkungan yang _low density, low temperature_ dan_ low wind._






Karena berada di atas ketinggian teritori udara nasional, sudah barang tentu otoritas pertahanan udara wajib merespon setiap perkembangan yang bakal terjadi di masa mendatang. Asops Kaskohanudnas Kolonel Pnb. Yostariza mewakili Panglima Komando Pertahanan Udara Nasional (Pangkohanudnas) dalam forum tersebut menyebutkan ada beberapa poin penting yang dapat disikapi terkait HAPS dalam persepektif Kohanudnas, persisnya pada unsur pengawasan dan pengamanan HAPS.

“Pada posisi stationer di stratosfer, keberadaan HAPS saat ini tidak dapat ditangkap oleh radar, oleh karena itu HAPS nantinya perlu dilengkapi transponder atau *ADS-B (Automatic Dependent Surveillance-Broadcast)*. Dan dalam aspek pengamanan, Kohanudnas tidak memiiki alutsista yang dapat digunakan untuk melakukan penindakan di ketinggian lokasi HAPS,” ujar Yostariza.





_Thales Stratobus_
Jika diasumsikan dalam pemantauan *radar hanud sekelas Master-T*, yang dikenal sebagai salah satu radar hanud tercanggih TNI AU (Kohanudnas) saat ini, maka jarak ketinggian deteksinya mencapai 100.000 kaki (30,48 km). Itu baru dalam aspek pengawasan.

Untuk peran perlindungan, jet tempur tentu punya keterbatasan operasional. Sebut saja Sukhoi Su-27/Su30 yang dioperasikan Skadron Udara 11, batas ketinggian terbangnya adalah 17,3 km. Belum lagi ada keterbatasan rudal hanud, seperti diketahui Indonesia sampai saat ini masih mengandalkan rudal hanud di kelas MANPADS SHORADS (_Short Range Air Defence System_) dengan ketinggian luncur rata-rata mentok di 5.000 meteran.

Lepas dari persepktif pertahanan, implementasi NAPS boleh dibilang masih cukup panjang. Guru Besar Hukum Udara dan Antariksa Universtitas Atma Jaya, Prof Dr. IBR Supancana berpendapat, “lepas dari beberapa kelebihan yang dutawarkan, HAPS secara teknologi belum matang dan terbukti (proven), belum lagi isu regulasi yang kompleks dan cakupan (_coverage_) dari HAPS terbatas.”

*Baca juga: Northtrop Grumman MQ-4C Triton – Drone Intai Maritim HALE, Pengganti P-3C Orion Australia*

Meski begitu, apa yang dilakukan militer Amerika Serikat dengan RQ-4 Global Hawk sejatinya sudah masuk dalam pelaksanaan HAPS secara ‘terbatas.” Global Hawk yang masuk kualifikasi drone HALE (_High Altitude Long Endurance_) dapat terbang di ketinggian 18 km dalam endurance selama 3 hari. Pekerjaan rumah kedepan dalam implementasi HAPS yaitu penyediaan pasokan tenaga (_solar cell)_ agar wahana HAPS dapat mengangkasa dalam durasi yang panjang. *(Haryo Adjie)*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

barjo said:


> We need kind of this tech not only more less expensive than satelite and is no harm for flight route because comercial planes flight on routes or straight drawing line of flight path in altitude and line, so this is a breakthrough for our future infrastruktur langit
> https://www.indomiliter.com/haps-ma...-inilah-tanggapan-dari-kohanudnas/#more-70699
> *HAPS Masuk Dalam Rencana Strategis Kemenko Polhukam, Inilah Tanggapan Dari Kohanudnas*
> indomiliter | 01/09/2019 | Berita Matra Udara, Berita Update Alutsista, Drone, Radar, Radio | 4 Comments
> FacebookTwitterWhatsAppLineCopy LinkEmail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Para pembaca yang budiman tentu pernah mendengar nama seperti pesawat tanpa awak NASA Helios, Facebook Aquila, Thales Stratobus, Airbus Zephyr sampai balon udara Google Loon. Kesemuanya adalah wahana yang dirancang untuk mengangkasa di ketinggian stratosfer, yaitu di rentang 15.000 – 40.000 meter di atas permukaan bumi. Seperti telah dikupas dalam beragam literasi, peran wahana-wahana tadi adalah untuk mendukung akses komunikasi dan data, khususnya di area-area yang kurang tersentuh akses broadband dari operator.
> 
> *Baca juga: Kemhan Digugat Perusahaan Satelit Asal Inggris, Inilah Profil Satelit Artemis!*
> 
> Dalam pengkategorian, wahana-wahana tadi disebut _High Altitude Platform Station_ (HAPS), atau di Indonesia akrab disebut Wahaha Dirgantara Super. Meski nampak masih jauh dari implementasi, namun ternyata HAPS telah dilirik oleh Kementerian Koordinator Bidang Politik, Hukum dan Keamanan (Kemenko Polhukam).
> 
> Persisnya pada 26 Agutus 2019 di Bandung, telah digelar Forum Koordimasi dan Konsultasi Telekomunikasi dan Informatika yang mengangkat tema “Pemanfaaatan HAPS dalm Rangka Pertahanan dan Keamanan di Daera Terluar, Terpencil Serta Wilayah Perbatasan.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Balon udara “Loon” dari Google_
> Deputi VII Bidang Koordinasi Komunikasi, Infromasi dan Aparatur, Kementerian Politik Hukum dan Keamanan Marsda TNI Budi Rus Nurhadi Sutejo menyebut forum konsultasi ini bertujuan untuk mensosialisasikan penggunaan dan pemanfaatan teknologi pendukung HAPS untuk kepentingan jaringan aman mandiri dan dampaknya bagi perkembangan industri telekomunikasi dalam negeri.
> 
> Oleh beberapa panelis dipaparkan bahwa HAPS memiliki kemudahan dalam penempatan, fleksibilitas, biaya operasional rendah, delay propagasi rendah, sudut elevasi lebar dan cakupan relatif luas. Selain itu secara teknologi, HAPS memiliki potensi sebagai _backbone_ komunikasi pita lebar untuk menjangkau daerah rural. Dan yang lebih penting HAPS dianggap tidak membahayakan lalu lintas penerbangan sipil karena berada pada posisi di atas batas ketinggian maksimal pesawat terbang komersil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meski punya sejumlah keunggulan, namun bukan berarti HAPS dirancang sebagai pengganti satelit. Lebih tepatnya, HAPS dapat mendukung konektivitas satelit. Pihak yang dapat memanfaatkannya pun bisa berimbang antara kebutuhan sipil dan militer.
> 
> Dari spesifikasi, HAPS yang ditempatkan di ketinggian stratosfer merupakan obyek stationer. Pada ketinggian stratosfer dicirikan dalam lingkungan yang _low density, low temperature_ dan_ low wind._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karena berada di atas ketinggian teritori udara nasional, sudah barang tentu otoritas pertahanan udara wajib merespon setiap perkembangan yang bakal terjadi di masa mendatang. Asops Kaskohanudnas Kolonel Pnb. Yostariza mewakili Panglima Komando Pertahanan Udara Nasional (Pangkohanudnas) dalam forum tersebut menyebutkan ada beberapa poin penting yang dapat disikapi terkait HAPS dalam persepektif Kohanudnas, persisnya pada unsur pengawasan dan pengamanan HAPS.
> 
> “Pada posisi stationer di stratosfer, keberadaan HAPS saat ini tidak dapat ditangkap oleh radar, oleh karena itu HAPS nantinya perlu dilengkapi transponder atau *ADS-B (Automatic Dependent Surveillance-Broadcast)*. Dan dalam aspek pengamanan, Kohanudnas tidak memiiki alutsista yang dapat digunakan untuk melakukan penindakan di ketinggian lokasi HAPS,” ujar Yostariza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Thales Stratobus_
> Jika diasumsikan dalam pemantauan *radar hanud sekelas Master-T*, yang dikenal sebagai salah satu radar hanud tercanggih TNI AU (Kohanudnas) saat ini, maka jarak ketinggian deteksinya mencapai 100.000 kaki (30,48 km). Itu baru dalam aspek pengawasan.
> 
> Untuk peran perlindungan, jet tempur tentu punya keterbatasan operasional. Sebut saja Sukhoi Su-27/Su30 yang dioperasikan Skadron Udara 11, batas ketinggian terbangnya adalah 17,3 km. Belum lagi ada keterbatasan rudal hanud, seperti diketahui Indonesia sampai saat ini masih mengandalkan rudal hanud di kelas MANPADS SHORADS (_Short Range Air Defence System_) dengan ketinggian luncur rata-rata mentok di 5.000 meteran.
> 
> Lepas dari persepktif pertahanan, implementasi NAPS boleh dibilang masih cukup panjang. Guru Besar Hukum Udara dan Antariksa Universtitas Atma Jaya, Prof Dr. IBR Supancana berpendapat, “lepas dari beberapa kelebihan yang dutawarkan, HAPS secara teknologi belum matang dan terbukti (proven), belum lagi isu regulasi yang kompleks dan cakupan (_coverage_) dari HAPS terbatas.”
> 
> *Baca juga: Northtrop Grumman MQ-4C Triton – Drone Intai Maritim HALE, Pengganti P-3C Orion Australia*
> 
> Meski begitu, apa yang dilakukan militer Amerika Serikat dengan RQ-4 Global Hawk sejatinya sudah masuk dalam pelaksanaan HAPS secara ‘terbatas.” Global Hawk yang masuk kualifikasi drone HALE (_High Altitude Long Endurance_) dapat terbang di ketinggian 18 km dalam endurance selama 3 hari. Pekerjaan rumah kedepan dalam implementasi HAPS yaitu penyediaan pasokan tenaga (_solar cell)_ agar wahana HAPS dapat mengangkasa dalam durasi yang panjang. *(Haryo Adjie)*


animation on how airbus zephyr HAPS will be used in warfare

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raduga

barjo said:


> We need kind of this tech not only more less expensive than satelite and is no harm for flight route because comercial planes flight on routes or straight drawing line of flight path in altitude and line, so this is a breakthrough for our future infrastruktur langit
> https://www.indomiliter.com/haps-ma...-inilah-tanggapan-dari-kohanudnas/#more-70699
> *HAPS Masuk Dalam Rencana Strategis Kemenko Polhukam, Inilah Tanggapan Dari Kohanudnas*
> indomiliter | 01/09/2019 | Berita Matra Udara, Berita Update Alutsista, Drone, Radar, Radio | 4 Comments
> FacebookTwitterWhatsAppLineCopy LinkEmail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Para pembaca yang budiman tentu pernah mendengar nama seperti pesawat tanpa awak NASA Helios, Facebook Aquila, Thales Stratobus, Airbus Zephyr sampai balon udara Google Loon. Kesemuanya adalah wahana yang dirancang untuk mengangkasa di ketinggian stratosfer, yaitu di rentang 15.000 – 40.000 meter di atas permukaan bumi. Seperti telah dikupas dalam beragam literasi, peran wahana-wahana tadi adalah untuk mendukung akses komunikasi dan data, khususnya di area-area yang kurang tersentuh akses broadband dari operator.
> 
> *Baca juga: Kemhan Digugat Perusahaan Satelit Asal Inggris, Inilah Profil Satelit Artemis!*
> 
> Dalam pengkategorian, wahana-wahana tadi disebut _High Altitude Platform Station_ (HAPS), atau di Indonesia akrab disebut Wahaha Dirgantara Super. Meski nampak masih jauh dari implementasi, namun ternyata HAPS telah dilirik oleh Kementerian Koordinator Bidang Politik, Hukum dan Keamanan (Kemenko Polhukam).
> 
> Persisnya pada 26 Agutus 2019 di Bandung, telah digelar Forum Koordimasi dan Konsultasi Telekomunikasi dan Informatika yang mengangkat tema “Pemanfaaatan HAPS dalm Rangka Pertahanan dan Keamanan di Daera Terluar, Terpencil Serta Wilayah Perbatasan.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Balon udara “Loon” dari Google_
> Deputi VII Bidang Koordinasi Komunikasi, Infromasi dan Aparatur, Kementerian Politik Hukum dan Keamanan Marsda TNI Budi Rus Nurhadi Sutejo menyebut forum konsultasi ini bertujuan untuk mensosialisasikan penggunaan dan pemanfaatan teknologi pendukung HAPS untuk kepentingan jaringan aman mandiri dan dampaknya bagi perkembangan industri telekomunikasi dalam negeri.
> 
> Oleh beberapa panelis dipaparkan bahwa HAPS memiliki kemudahan dalam penempatan, fleksibilitas, biaya operasional rendah, delay propagasi rendah, sudut elevasi lebar dan cakupan relatif luas. Selain itu secara teknologi, HAPS memiliki potensi sebagai _backbone_ komunikasi pita lebar untuk menjangkau daerah rural. Dan yang lebih penting HAPS dianggap tidak membahayakan lalu lintas penerbangan sipil karena berada pada posisi di atas batas ketinggian maksimal pesawat terbang komersil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meski punya sejumlah keunggulan, namun bukan berarti HAPS dirancang sebagai pengganti satelit. Lebih tepatnya, HAPS dapat mendukung konektivitas satelit. Pihak yang dapat memanfaatkannya pun bisa berimbang antara kebutuhan sipil dan militer.
> 
> Dari spesifikasi, HAPS yang ditempatkan di ketinggian stratosfer merupakan obyek stationer. Pada ketinggian stratosfer dicirikan dalam lingkungan yang _low density, low temperature_ dan_ low wind._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karena berada di atas ketinggian teritori udara nasional, sudah barang tentu otoritas pertahanan udara wajib merespon setiap perkembangan yang bakal terjadi di masa mendatang. Asops Kaskohanudnas Kolonel Pnb. Yostariza mewakili Panglima Komando Pertahanan Udara Nasional (Pangkohanudnas) dalam forum tersebut menyebutkan ada beberapa poin penting yang dapat disikapi terkait HAPS dalam persepektif Kohanudnas, persisnya pada unsur pengawasan dan pengamanan HAPS.
> 
> “Pada posisi stationer di stratosfer, keberadaan HAPS saat ini tidak dapat ditangkap oleh radar, oleh karena itu HAPS nantinya perlu dilengkapi transponder atau *ADS-B (Automatic Dependent Surveillance-Broadcast)*. Dan dalam aspek pengamanan, Kohanudnas tidak memiiki alutsista yang dapat digunakan untuk melakukan penindakan di ketinggian lokasi HAPS,” ujar Yostariza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Thales Stratobus_
> Jika diasumsikan dalam pemantauan *radar hanud sekelas Master-T*, yang dikenal sebagai salah satu radar hanud tercanggih TNI AU (Kohanudnas) saat ini, maka jarak ketinggian deteksinya mencapai 100.000 kaki (30,48 km). Itu baru dalam aspek pengawasan.
> 
> Untuk peran perlindungan, jet tempur tentu punya keterbatasan operasional. Sebut saja Sukhoi Su-27/Su30 yang dioperasikan Skadron Udara 11, batas ketinggian terbangnya adalah 17,3 km. Belum lagi ada keterbatasan rudal hanud, seperti diketahui Indonesia sampai saat ini masih mengandalkan rudal hanud di kelas MANPADS SHORADS (_Short Range Air Defence System_) dengan ketinggian luncur rata-rata mentok di 5.000 meteran.
> 
> Lepas dari persepktif pertahanan, implementasi NAPS boleh dibilang masih cukup panjang. Guru Besar Hukum Udara dan Antariksa Universtitas Atma Jaya, Prof Dr. IBR Supancana berpendapat, “lepas dari beberapa kelebihan yang dutawarkan, HAPS secara teknologi belum matang dan terbukti (proven), belum lagi isu regulasi yang kompleks dan cakupan (_coverage_) dari HAPS terbatas.”
> 
> *Baca juga: Northtrop Grumman MQ-4C Triton – Drone Intai Maritim HALE, Pengganti P-3C Orion Australia*
> 
> Meski begitu, apa yang dilakukan militer Amerika Serikat dengan RQ-4 Global Hawk sejatinya sudah masuk dalam pelaksanaan HAPS secara ‘terbatas.” Global Hawk yang masuk kualifikasi drone HALE (_High Altitude Long Endurance_) dapat terbang di ketinggian 18 km dalam endurance selama 3 hari. Pekerjaan rumah kedepan dalam implementasi HAPS yaitu penyediaan pasokan tenaga (_solar cell)_ agar wahana HAPS dapat mengangkasa dalam durasi yang panjang. *(Haryo Adjie)*


Im imagining it as some kind of Arsenal Bird from ace combat series


----------



## Ruhnama

Marine Rouge said:


> Indonesian forest ranger units aka Polisi Hutan or jagawana, they are not part of Police department although there is polisi word on their occupation. Jagawana is part of ministry of forestry, there is around 7000 of them to protect and preserved around 125 million hectare forest area in Indonesia.
> 
> https://mediaindonesia.com/read/detail/248970-personel-polisi-hutan-masih-minim
> 
> Jagawana or forest ranger is a paramilitary units without doubt as they being trained in line with military and police sylabus including on how to do long tracking in thick jungle, fighting with firearms in units and uphold law in their area of operation. Forest ranger in Indonesia using three kind of firearms, first Pindad PM1A1, then Cz 83 and VEPR 12 shot gun
> 
> View attachment 576940
> View attachment 576941
> View attachment 576942
> View attachment 576943
> View attachment 576944
> 
> View attachment 576945
> View attachment 576946
> View attachment 576947
> View attachment 576948



Jagawana carry finnish made valmet in 556


----------



## Whizzack

Whoa! The discussions still going strong here! 


NoFolks said:


> So if we put those patriot missile in our territories on behalf of the US are we considered out of politik bebas aktif? Coz most country whith patriot installed are mostly ally nations. Please pencerahannya



Depends on how the Patriot system is set up and used... If it's a stand alone system (only integrated to our own AD system), 100% under our own control, and is used only to defend our own skies, then it's not much different than using any other LR SAM system like the S400 or HQ-9... However if the Patriot system is also linked / integrated to the US AD system (perhaps as part of THAAD) and/or is also used as part of a collective defense (ex to defend Australia) then of course it's no longer 'Bebas Aktif'.. That level of cooperation and integration requires formal alliance between the participants with a clear treaty... which (AFAIK) we are not (..yet or ever..). 



Ruhnama said:


> Btw india in modi gov more western aligned
> Also india likely buy f18 for their navy (weird enough they operate 3 diff aircraft mig,rafael and f18??)
> 
> Or they are truly non block? Why many Indian proudly said WE ARE NON BLOCK NON ALIGNED MOVEMENT etc2........ many indian always promoted this



Well... at least with regards to their alutsista, they probably truly are the most Non block country in the world..!  For example, they have hardware from Europe (Rafale, Mirage, Jaguar, Hawks), Russia (Migs, Sukhois, Ilyushins), US (Poseidon, Apache, C-17s), Self-made (Tejas, Ballistic Missiles, Nuclear), Israel (UCAVs/UAVs, radars, missiles), etc... They have working military relations (and weapons) with all, but allied to none.. 



Cromwell said:


> We are at conflict exactly when China draws " Nine Dash Line " overlaps our EEZ; the quiet moment we have now because they still solidify their holdings within WPS and EVS once they finish off with Philippines and Vietnam they'll go south; the next question should be asked when China starts being more assertive and unchecked when it regards to their ambitions implementing 1st, 2nd and later 3rd island chain, Why US should sacrifice itself for the sake of Asia ?



No one is asking the US to sacrifice itself for Asia, and the US won't have to either.. The obligations the US have is to their treaty allies in Asia (such as Japan, Sokor, Taiwan, Phil, Sing, Aus, NZ).. Those are the countries the US have to be prepared to 'sacrifice' for (and vice versa)... If the US wants to assist a non-ally, say Vietnam or RI or Myanmar, then it's not because they are willing to 'sacrifice', but simply to protect its own interests (economic, security, influence, other allies, etc).. We can be friendly with the US of course and also cooperate if it conforms with our strategic interest... but to sacrifice ourselves as missile fodder, or to link our defense solely with the US without any formal defense treaty is a big NO!

I still believe the best way for a country like us (non-aligned, bebas-aktif, no ally) is to diversify our weapons system from multiple suppliers/countries... can't risk putting all in one basket... Unless we can go all the way and become formal allies with someone, only then can we consider single source for all our defense needs... but then there's a real possibility we will become lax and neglect our TNI just like Phil..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HellFireIndo

barjo said:


> We need kind of this tech not only more less expensive than satelite and is no harm for flight route because comercial planes flight on routes or straight drawing line of flight path in altitude and line, so this is a breakthrough for our future infrastruktur langit
> https://www.indomiliter.com/haps-ma...-inilah-tanggapan-dari-kohanudnas/#more-70699
> *HAPS Masuk Dalam Rencana Strategis Kemenko Polhukam, Inilah Tanggapan Dari Kohanudnas*
> indomiliter | 01/09/2019 | Berita Matra Udara, Berita Update Alutsista, Drone, Radar, Radio | 4 Comments
> FacebookTwitterWhatsAppLineCopy LinkEmail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Para pembaca yang budiman tentu pernah mendengar nama seperti pesawat tanpa awak NASA Helios, Facebook Aquila, Thales Stratobus, Airbus Zephyr sampai balon udara Google Loon. Kesemuanya adalah wahana yang dirancang untuk mengangkasa di ketinggian stratosfer, yaitu di rentang 15.000 – 40.000 meter di atas permukaan bumi. Seperti telah dikupas dalam beragam literasi, peran wahana-wahana tadi adalah untuk mendukung akses komunikasi dan data, khususnya di area-area yang kurang tersentuh akses broadband dari operator.
> 
> *Baca juga: Kemhan Digugat Perusahaan Satelit Asal Inggris, Inilah Profil Satelit Artemis!*
> 
> Dalam pengkategorian, wahana-wahana tadi disebut _High Altitude Platform Station_ (HAPS), atau di Indonesia akrab disebut Wahaha Dirgantara Super. Meski nampak masih jauh dari implementasi, namun ternyata HAPS telah dilirik oleh Kementerian Koordinator Bidang Politik, Hukum dan Keamanan (Kemenko Polhukam).
> 
> Persisnya pada 26 Agutus 2019 di Bandung, telah digelar Forum Koordimasi dan Konsultasi Telekomunikasi dan Informatika yang mengangkat tema “Pemanfaaatan HAPS dalm Rangka Pertahanan dan Keamanan di Daera Terluar, Terpencil Serta Wilayah Perbatasan.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Balon udara “Loon” dari Google_
> Deputi VII Bidang Koordinasi Komunikasi, Infromasi dan Aparatur, Kementerian Politik Hukum dan Keamanan Marsda TNI Budi Rus Nurhadi Sutejo menyebut forum konsultasi ini bertujuan untuk mensosialisasikan penggunaan dan pemanfaatan teknologi pendukung HAPS untuk kepentingan jaringan aman mandiri dan dampaknya bagi perkembangan industri telekomunikasi dalam negeri.
> 
> Oleh beberapa panelis dipaparkan bahwa HAPS memiliki kemudahan dalam penempatan, fleksibilitas, biaya operasional rendah, delay propagasi rendah, sudut elevasi lebar dan cakupan relatif luas. Selain itu secara teknologi, HAPS memiliki potensi sebagai _backbone_ komunikasi pita lebar untuk menjangkau daerah rural. Dan yang lebih penting HAPS dianggap tidak membahayakan lalu lintas penerbangan sipil karena berada pada posisi di atas batas ketinggian maksimal pesawat terbang komersil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meski punya sejumlah keunggulan, namun bukan berarti HAPS dirancang sebagai pengganti satelit. Lebih tepatnya, HAPS dapat mendukung konektivitas satelit. Pihak yang dapat memanfaatkannya pun bisa berimbang antara kebutuhan sipil dan militer.
> 
> Dari spesifikasi, HAPS yang ditempatkan di ketinggian stratosfer merupakan obyek stationer. Pada ketinggian stratosfer dicirikan dalam lingkungan yang _low density, low temperature_ dan_ low wind._
> 
> 
> 
> striver44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> animation on how airbus zephyr HAPS will be used in warfare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karena berada di atas ketinggian teritori udara nasional, sudah barang tentu otoritas pertahanan udara wajib merespon setiap perkembangan yang bakal terjadi di masa mendatang. Asops Kaskohanudnas Kolonel Pnb. Yostariza mewakili Panglima Komando Pertahanan Udara Nasional (Pangkohanudnas) dalam forum tersebut menyebutkan ada beberapa poin penting yang dapat disikapi terkait HAPS dalam persepektif Kohanudnas, persisnya pada unsur pengawasan dan pengamanan HAPS.
> 
> “Pada posisi stationer di stratosfer, keberadaan HAPS saat ini tidak dapat ditangkap oleh radar, oleh karena itu HAPS nantinya perlu dilengkapi transponder atau *ADS-B (Automatic Dependent Surveillance-Broadcast)*. Dan dalam aspek pengamanan, Kohanudnas tidak memiiki alutsista yang dapat digunakan untuk melakukan penindakan di ketinggian lokasi HAPS,” ujar Yostariza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Thales Stratobus_
> Jika diasumsikan dalam pemantauan *radar hanud sekelas Master-T*, yang dikenal sebagai salah satu radar hanud tercanggih TNI AU (Kohanudnas) saat ini, maka jarak ketinggian deteksinya mencapai 100.000 kaki (30,48 km). Itu baru dalam aspek pengawasan.
> 
> Untuk peran perlindungan, jet tempur tentu punya keterbatasan operasional. Sebut saja Sukhoi Su-27/Su30 yang dioperasikan Skadron Udara 11, batas ketinggian terbangnya adalah 17,3 km. Belum lagi ada keterbatasan rudal hanud, seperti diketahui Indonesia sampai saat ini masih mengandalkan rudal hanud di kelas MANPADS SHORADS (_Short Range Air Defence System_) dengan ketinggian luncur rata-rata mentok di 5.000 meteran.
> 
> Lepas dari persepktif pertahanan, implementasi NAPS boleh dibilang masih cukup panjang. Guru Besar Hukum Udara dan Antariksa Universtitas Atma Jaya, Prof Dr. IBR Supancana berpendapat, “lepas dari beberapa kelebihan yang dutawarkan, HAPS secara teknologi belum matang dan terbukti (proven), belum lagi isu regulasi yang kompleks dan cakupan (_coverage_) dari HAPS terbatas.”
> 
> *Baca juga: Northtrop Grumman MQ-4C Triton – Drone Intai Maritim HALE, Pengganti P-3C Orion Australia*
> 
> Meski begitu, apa yang dilakukan militer Amerika Serikat dengan RQ-4 Global Hawk sejatinya sudah masuk dalam pelaksanaan HAPS secara ‘terbatas.” Global Hawk yang masuk kualifikasi drone HALE (_High Altitude Long Endurance_) dapat terbang di ketinggian 18 km dalam endurance selama 3 hari. Pekerjaan rumah kedepan dalam implementasi HAPS yaitu penyediaan pasokan tenaga (_solar cell)_ agar wahana HAPS dapat mengangkasa dalam durasi yang panjang. *(Haryo Adjie)*
Click to expand...

Sees far, think big...thanks Government 

We can only wait the implementation of these idea tho...but at least we got the initiatives, from the ToT ambition to Thales SATRIA satellite to the "F-35 thing" to this HAPS idea. I must admit that they exceed my expectation of what things they are seeking to possess in the future, not only what necessary, but also what will come after it. I see a bright future ahead, but again it depends on the implementation and government's willingness to put these projects into priority. I wonder who are the people behind these ideas, i don't think Orba leftovers would even understand that concept, so it must be younger generation officers who proposed these ideas.



Whizzack said:


> Whoa! The discussions still going strong here!
> 
> 
> Depends on how the Patriot system is set up and used... If it's a stand alone system (only integrated to our own AD system), 100% under our own control, and is used only to defend our own skies, then it's not much different than using any other LR SAM system like the S400 or HQ-9... However if the Patriot system is also linked / integrated to the US AD system (perhaps as part of THAAD) and/or is also used as part of a collective defense (ex to defend Australia) then of course it's no longer 'Bebas Aktif'.. That level of cooperation and integration requires formal alliance between the participants with a clear treaty... which (AFAIK) we are not (..yet or ever..).
> 
> 
> 
> Well... at least with regards to their alutsista, they probably truly are the most Non block country in the world..!  For example, they have hardware from Europe (Rafale, Mirage, Jaguar, Hawks), Russia (Migs, Sukhois, Ilyushins), US (Poseidon, Apache, C-17s), Self-made (Tejas, Ballistic Missiles, Nuclear), Israel (UCAVs/UAVs, radars, missiles), etc... They have working military relations (and weapons) with all, but allied to none..
> 
> 
> 
> No one is asking the US to sacrifice itself for Asia, and the US won't have to either.. The obligations the US have is to their treaty allies in Asia (such as Japan, Sokor, Taiwan, Phil, Sing, Aus, NZ).. Those are the countries the US have to be prepared to 'sacrifice' for (and vice versa)... If the US wants to assist a non-ally, say Vietnam or RI or Myanmar, then it's not because they are willing to 'sacrifice', but simply to protect its own interests (economic, security, influence, other allies, etc).. We can be friendly with the US of course and also cooperate if it conforms with our strategic interest... but to sacrifice ourselves as missile fodder, or to link our defense solely with the US without any formal defense treaty is a big NO!
> 
> I still believe the best way for a country like us (non-aligned, bebas-aktif, no ally) is to diversify our weapons system from multiple suppliers/countries... can't risk putting all in one basket... Unless we can go all the way and become formal allies with someone, only then can we consider single source for all our defense needs... but then there's a real possibility we will become lax and neglect our TNI just like Phil..


Taming these Europeans could be the best go for us, Airbus, Thales etc... could provide almost all the technology that we are looking for, but with the cons that they are ridiculously expensive, but the plus is that often the Europeans will shut their Liberal ideas if they are really into the business, especially the French, they are less inclined to care about how their weapons are used by customer, compared to the hypocritical Brits. If we could solve this Palm Oil problem and getting a bigger slice on Airbus' orders, perhaps we could open up an opportunity to get as much techs as possible to narrow the technological gap, without relying too much on the American and Russian (also the Chinese).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

HellFireIndo said:


> Sees far, think big...thanks Government
> 
> We can only wait the implementation of these idea tho...but at least we got the initiatives, from the ToT ambition to Thales SATRIA satellite to the "F-35 thing" to this HAPS idea. I must admit that they exceed my expectation of what things they are seeking to possess in the future, not only what necessary, but also what will come after it. I see a bright future ahead, but again it depends on the implementation and government's willingness to put these projects into priority. I wonder who are the people behind these ideas, i don't think Orba leftovers would even understand that concept, so it must be younger generation officers who proposed these ideas.
> 
> 
> Taming these Europeans could be the best go for us, Airbus, Thales etc... could provide almost all the technology that we are looking for, but with the cons that they are ridiculously expensive, but the plus is that often the Europeans will shut their Liberal ideas if they are really into the business, especially the French, they are less inclined to care about how their weapons are used by customer, compared to the hypocritical Brits. If we could solve this Palm Oil problem and getting a bigger slice on Airbus' orders, perhaps we could open up an opportunity to get as much techs as possible to narrow the technological gap, without relying too much on the American and Russian (also the Chinese).




Our Hawk cockpit get slammed by some brits libertard. Because Tmor timur cause. After that event brits put pressure on us.

Hmm we must follow Indian way to develop inhan but it is huge of money

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Whizzack said:


> Whoa! The discussions still going strong here!
> 
> 
> Depends on how the Patriot system is set up and used... If it's a stand alone system (only integrated to our own AD system), 100% under our own control, and is used only to defend our own skies, then it's not much different than using any other LR SAM system like the S400 or HQ-9... However if the Patriot system is also linked / integrated to the US AD system (perhaps as part of THAAD) and/or is also used as part of a collective defense (ex to defend Australia) then of course it's no longer 'Bebas Aktif'.. That level of cooperation and integration requires formal alliance between the participants with a clear treaty... which (AFAIK) we are not (..yet or ever..).
> 
> 
> 
> Well... at least with regards to their alutsista, they probably truly are the most Non block country in the world..!  For example, they have hardware from Europe (Rafale, Mirage, Jaguar, Hawks), Russia (Migs, Sukhois, Ilyushins), US (Poseidon, Apache, C-17s), Self-made (Tejas, Ballistic Missiles, Nuclear), Israel (UCAVs/UAVs, radars, missiles), etc... They have working military relations (and weapons) with all, but allied to none..
> 
> 
> 
> No one is asking the US to sacrifice itself for Asia, and the US won't have to either.. The obligations the US have is to their treaty allies in Asia (such as Japan, Sokor, Taiwan, Phil, Sing, Aus, NZ).. Those are the countries the US have to be prepared to 'sacrifice' for (and vice versa)... If the US wants to assist a non-ally, say Vietnam or RI or Myanmar, then it's not because they are willing to 'sacrifice', but simply to protect its own interests (economic, security, influence, other allies, etc).. We can be friendly with the US of course and also cooperate if it conforms with our strategic interest... but to sacrifice ourselves as missile fodder, or to link our defense solely with the US without any formal defense treaty is a big NO!
> 
> I still believe the best way for a country like us (non-aligned, bebas-aktif, no ally) is to diversify our weapons system from multiple suppliers/countries... can't risk putting all in one basket... Unless we can go all the way and become formal allies with someone, only then can we consider single source for all our defense needs... but then there's a real possibility we will become lax and neglect our TNI just like Phil..


There's no request from US to ask Indonesia to sacrifice ourself as US " missile fodder " yet despite " noone asking " US to sacrifice itself for Asia " well basically every diplomats in Asia especially in East & Southeast Asia either countries with MDT or not, they expect US to carry FONOPS or exercise their military in face from countries politically hostile to them yet too powerfull ( namely China, North Korea, etc ) in return US will of course request their cooperation in exchange for US unending supports in Asia through Indo Pacific policies; however that cooperation between Asian countries and US will give birth to various joint military exercises which will make easier should they use the same equipments, doctrines, training, etc. There US foreign policies and arms vendors will create friendly environments in order those Asian countries use their products and i don't think arms procurement policies is something any members here can intervene, some works in defense equipments companies can do lobby but nothing much. Despite " multiple suppliers " policies we've been doing, vast majority, not just some but vast majority of our equipments are NATO based and even our local made even has US made contents like CN-235 which use GE engines, so i do think our defense policies with US will always be different.



Ruhnama said:


> Our Hawk cockpit get slammed by some brits libertard. Because Tmor timur cause. After that event brits put pressure on us.
> 
> Hmm we must follow Indian way to develop inhan but it is huge of money


You confuse yourself on Britain's politics. That John Blair administration in 1999 which sentenced us military embargo most certainly " not libertard " they are Labour Party not Liberal Democrat Party

Indonesian Ambassador to Denmark; Mr Ibnu Said discussing ship building cooperation plan with PT.PAL










Credit to World Defense Zone

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Indonesian Ambassador to Denmark; Mr Ibnu Said discussing ship building cooperation plan with PT.PAL
> View attachment 577071
> View attachment 577072
> View attachment 577073
> 
> Credit to World Defense Zone



ahhh so that's the "coming out in november" stuff that you mentioned before , anyway will the number of how much unit we procure just stuck at 2 ? or there was a plan to procure more ? , even though if it was kopongan , i hope atleast the electronic stuff like radar , decoy , vertical launching system etc would get installed ( I Was hoping it's the newest APAR Block 2) .


----------



## Cromwell

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=785576805179009





CH-4 Rainbow took off from Djuanda Airfield



Raduga said:


> ahhh so that's the "coming out in november" stuff that you mentioned before , anyway will the number of how much unit we procure just stuck at 2 ? or there was a plan to procure more ? , even though if it was kopongan , i hope atleast the electronic stuff like radar , decoy , vertical launching system etc would get installed ( I Was hoping it's the newest APAR Block 2) .


Idk about future plan yet however current budget made available is only for 2 units. Not actually budget but the state credit is due to expire by late 2019

Armed Forces Day; October 5th 1962




Credit to Lembaga Keris

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...0yc9Gg1_x4ze25Mz8QbVn471nE#Echobox=1534476696

Rabbi David Shlome Rosen on Indonesia Israel relations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Video harimau dr mas matsimus.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Raduga said:


> ahhh so that's the "coming out in november" stuff that you mentioned before , anyway will the number of how much unit we procure just stuck at 2 ? or there was a plan to procure more ? , even though if it was kopongan , i hope atleast the electronic stuff like radar , decoy , vertical launching system etc would get installed ( I Was hoping it's the newest APAR Block 2) .


2 + 4 units more based from the article below.

*Indonesia Likely To Acquire Iver Huitfeldt Class Frigate*

*March 14, 2019*

Indonesia is considering to acquire a variant of Denmark’s -Iver Huitfeldt class frigate. *Indonesia runs frigate acquisition programme of USD720 million for two platforms.*

A defence industry co-operation agreement between Denmark's Odense Maritime Technology, and the Indonesian Navy's Naval Design Centre has been recently signed.

The frigates are being acquired as part of the second phase of the Minimum Essential Force (MEF) modernisation blueprint. *The country has a requirement for at least four more hulls in the longer term as part of wider MEF requirements.* Indonesia acquired two SIGMA 10514 vessels from Damen that now serve as the Martadinata class as part of this programme.

http://en.c4defence.com/Agenda/indonesia-likely-to-acquire-iver-huitfeldt-class-frigate/7899/1

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Raduga

mandala said:


> 2 + 4 units more based from the article below.
> 
> *Indonesia Likely To Acquire Iver Huitfeldt Class Frigate*
> 
> *March 14, 2019*
> 
> Indonesia is considering to acquire a variant of Denmark’s -Iver Huitfeldt class frigate. *Indonesia runs frigate acquisition programme of USD720 million for two platforms.*
> 
> A defence industry co-operation agreement between Denmark's Odense Maritime Technology, and the Indonesian Navy's Naval Design Centre has been recently signed.
> 
> The frigates are being acquired as part of the second phase of the Minimum Essential Force (MEF) modernisation blueprint. *The country has a requirement for at least four more hulls in the longer term as part of wider MEF requirements.* Indonesia acquired two SIGMA 10514 vessels from Damen that now serve as the Martadinata class as part of this programme.
> 
> http://en.c4defence.com/Agenda/indonesia-likely-to-acquire-iver-huitfeldt-class-frigate/7899/1



well that's very pleasing to hear


----------



## Gundala

mandala said:


> 2 + 4 units more based from the article below.
> 
> *Indonesia Likely To Acquire Iver Huitfeldt Class Frigate*
> 
> *March 14, 2019*
> 
> Indonesia is considering to acquire a variant of Denmark’s -Iver Huitfeldt class frigate. *Indonesia runs frigate acquisition programme of USD720 million for two platforms.*
> 
> A defence industry co-operation agreement between Denmark's Odense Maritime Technology, and the Indonesian Navy's Naval Design Centre has been recently signed.
> 
> The frigates are being acquired as part of the second phase of the Minimum Essential Force (MEF) modernisation blueprint. *The country has a requirement for at least four more hulls in the longer term as part of wider MEF requirements.* Indonesia acquired two SIGMA 10514 vessels from Damen that now serve as the Martadinata class as part of this programme.
> 
> http://en.c4defence.com/Agenda/indonesia-likely-to-acquire-iver-huitfeldt-class-frigate/7899/1


2+4 make more sense. Prolly something like changbogo that spread over couple batches and contracts. Its unlikely anyone want to give away much with just 2 in quantity. With this we could solve the van speijk retirement issue, fregate capability building issue and perhaps the ability to make and sell them under license. Smart move if this is the case. The price of this warship is consider affordable, and affordable warship has larger potential market compare to real destroyer type or other heavy frigate.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Video harimau dr mas matsimus.


We need that Pandur II NOW



Gundala said:


> 2+4 make more sense. Prolly something like changbogo that spread over couple batches and contracts. Its unlikely anyone want to give away much with just 2 in quantity. With this we could solve the van speijk retirement issue, fregate capability building issue and perhaps the ability to make and sell them under license. Smart move if this is the case. The price of this warship is consider affordable, and affordable warship has larger potential market compare to real destroyer type or other heavy frigate.


I would love to see a good 4000 tonne platform for our Navy, to complement the Martadinata and Iver. Again, i would love to see the Military checking our South Korean weapon system, it's diverse, affordable and effective on what they does.


----------



## striver44

Its better to have 2 iver huidfeldt but fully armed than 2+4 tapi ompong kaya kapal feri


----------



## Bhayangkara

mandala said:


> 2 + 4 units more based from the article below.
> 
> The frigates are being acquired as part of the second phase of the Minimum Essential Force (MEF) modernisation blueprint. *The country has a requirement for at least four more hulls in the longer term as part of wider MEF requirements.* Indonesia acquired two SIGMA 10514 vessels from Damen that now serve as the Martadinata class as part of this programme....



2 + 4 units are actually for the PKR procurement program. Up to the 3rd renstra in 2024 at least 6 units of PKR must be fulfilled to replace the aging VS class which should have been decommisioned then. So that if the ADF procurement be realized, I am not sure they will exceed 2 units till that year. My prediction for future formation is most likely will be 2 ADF + 4 PKR.



Raduga said:


> ahhh so that's the "coming out in november" stuff that you mentioned before , anyway will the number of how much unit we procure just stuck at 2 ? or there was a plan to procure more ? , even though if it was kopongan , i hope atleast the electronic stuff like radar , decoy , vertical launching system etc would get installed ( I Was hoping it's the newest APAR Block 2) .



https://kabar24.bisnis.com/read/201...i-dorong-penyelesaian-2-kapal-perusak-lainnya
Well since there's someone already mentioned, I just want to give a little hint from the news above related to the end-year's plan. Perhaps that is not something surprising at all, but its rather fulfillment of the 2nd renstra which up until now has not been implemented yet..

But then again, that just solely my prediction which has nothing to do with the Navy's future plans..
Yang jelas segala sesuatunya masih bisa berubah jadi disimpan dulu ekspektasinya, kita tunggu aja sampe akhir tahun


----------



## Raduga

mandala said:


> *Indonesia Likely To Acquire Iver Huitfeldt Class Frigate*
> 
> *March 14, 2019*
> 
> Indonesia is considering to acquire a variant of Denmark’s -Iver Huitfeldt class frigate. *Indonesia runs frigate acquisition programme of USD720 million for two platforms.*
> 
> A defence industry co-operation agreement between Denmark's Odense Maritime Technology, and the Indonesian Navy's Naval Design Centre has been recently signed.
> 
> The frigates are being acquired as part of the second phase of the Minimum Essential Force (MEF) modernisation blueprint. *The country has a requirement for at least four more hulls in the longer term as part of wider MEF requirements. Indonesia acquired two SIGMA 10514 vessels from Damen that now serve as the Martadinata class as part of this programme.*
> 
> http://en.c4defence.com/Agenda/indonesia-likely-to-acquire-iver-huitfeldt-class-frigate/7899/1



i think this one is referring to sigma 10514 and not iver


----------



## Cromwell




----------



## MacanJawa

is iver aquisition 100 percent true?


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 577196
> View attachment 577197
> View attachment 577198
> View attachment 577199
> View attachment 577200
> View attachment 577201


Meh. Now I'm not surprised if this thing also happens to the current procurement of SU-35 and why it's still not coming to us.

Duri dalam daging. Petinggi di TNI pernah belajar PPKN gak sih? Kok bisa masuk TNI? Oh ya, kaya biasa kan ada _birokrasi._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rondo.royal2

Ini analisis sekelas CNN, tentang pertahanan ibukota . 

Wajib belajar ,kalau sudah lulus SMA , atau kuliah . tapi sekarang WAJIB HUKUMNYA GABUNG FORUM MILITER seperti disini , biar melek alutsista dan aneka analisis perang.






Kalo bisa blog militer kita buat analisis pertahanan ibukota baru yg seharusnya di punyai , biar masyarakat umum membandingkan ini media nasional pada umumnya dan ini media khusus militer , . analisisnya tentu saja media militer yg bener .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Kucing itu imut said:


> Meh. Now I'm not surprised if this thing also happens to the current procurement of SU-35 and why it's still not coming to us.
> 
> Duri dalam daging. Petinggi di TNI pernah belajar PPKN gak sih? Kok bisa masuk TNI? Oh ya, kaya biasa kan ada _birokrasi._


From 55 millions US$ each to 83 millions US$, well that's fishy just like my posting on 90s Hawk & Scorpion light tanks procurement a while ago.
Meanwhile;

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

rondo.royal2 said:


> Ini analisis sekelas CNN, tentang pertahanan ibukota .
> 
> Wajib belajar ,kalau sudah lulus SMA , atau kuliah . tapi sekarang WAJIB HUKUMNYA GABUNG FORUM MILITER seperti disini , biar melek alutsista dan aneka analisis perang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalo bisa blog militer kita buat analisis pertahanan ibukota baru yg seharusnya di punyai , biar masyarakat umum membandingkan ini media nasional pada umumnya dan ini media khusus militer , . analisisnya tentu saja media militer yg bener .


Ini baru mateng


----------



## Gundala

striver44 said:


> Its better to have 2 iver huidfeldt but fully armed than 2+4 tapi ompong kaya kapal feri


It will be the biggest gunboat we have then  
But with the latest KCR 60 and the statement of our KASAL about getting it fully equipped even for future acquisition and the implementation of the new Perpres about multi year contract, I see our brighter future of less FFBNW 



Cromwell said:


> View attachment 577196
> View attachment 577197
> View attachment 577198
> View attachment 577199
> View attachment 577200
> View attachment 577201


Sy coba kasih perspektif berbeda yah, biar kita sendiri yg nentuin dan menilai.
Kadang memang paket pengadaan itu sulit dilihat akurasinya karena ada pelatihan, spare parts, persenjataan dll. Kadang masalah persenjataan (rudal) itu ga di jabarin karena dinilai menjadi rahasia negara, apa lagi jumlah dan typenya. Pengadaan Apache jg ada yg menilai kemahalan karena ada "paket" jg disana (hellfire dll)), bahkan kadang dpr jg ga tahu detailnya, kalo ditanya ya pemerintah bilangnya menyangkut rahasia negara. Ada beberapa cara dari pemerintah utk memasukan alutsista strategis agar tidak terlihat, salah satunya ini. Mungkin yg terlihat riaknya kadang berupa "Permintaan pembayaran" ke menkeu yg "ditolak" karena tidak sesuai/ada perbedaan.

Soal agen; sekarang ini sudah banyak kasus agen ini ditolak. Either perwakilan resmi/langsung atau perusahaan itu sendiri yg harus deal dengan kita. Nah ini yg ga banyak diberitakan kecuali yg ada di pusaran itu sendiri. Ya masih ada yg menggoda para punggawa kita tapi dibanding era sebelumnya sudah membaik.

Soal sukro 30 atau peralatan dari rusky. Nah ini yg agak sulit karena rosoboro itu bumn yg dimana di rusky sendiri itu korupsinya jg terindikasi mayan parah. Ini yg kadang buat kontrol jadi sulit, tidak seperti dari tempat lain yg lebih transparan atau paling tidak mereka jg khawatir krn ada UU di negara mereka yg melarang melakukan praktek ini walaupun transaksi di luar negri. Dari obrolan warung kopi dulu waktu pengadaan sukro terakhir dgn kawan yg sering terbang ke rusky sedikit banyak sy dpt gambaran, mungkin lain waktu sy akan share obrolan warung kopi yg ga ada faktanya tapi menarik utk diulas. Bukan menyangkut fee yah, hanya gimana kelakuan rusky yg kadang bikin pengen di toyor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> It will be the biggest gunboat we have then
> But with the latest KCR 60 and the statement of our KASAL about getting it fully equipped even for future acquisition and the implementation of the new Perpres about multi year contract, I see our brighter future of less FFBNW
> 
> 
> Sy coba kasih perspektif berbeda yah, biar kita sendiri yg nentuin dan menilai.
> Kadang memang paket pengadaan itu sulit dilihat akurasinya karena ada pelatihan, spare parts, persenjataan dll. Kadang masalah persenjataan (rudal) itu ga di jabarin karena dinilai menjadi rahasia negara, apa lagi jumlah dan typenya. Pengadaan Apache jg ada yg menilai kemahalan karena ada "paket" jg disana (hellfire dll)), bahkan kadang dpr jg ga tahu detailnya, kalo ditanya ya pemerintah bilangnya menyangkut rahasia negara. Ada beberapa cara dari pemerintah utk memasukan alutsista strategis agar tidak terlihat, salah satunya ini. Mungkin yg terlihat riaknya kadang berupa "Permintaan pembayaran" ke menkeu yg "ditolak" karena tidak sesuai/ada perbedaan.
> 
> Soal agen; sekarang ini sudah banyak kasus agen ini ditolak. Either perwakilan resmi/langsung atau perusahaan itu sendiri yg harus deal dengan kita. Nah ini yg ga banyak diberitakan kecuali yg ada di pusaran itu sendiri. Ya masih ada yg menggoda para punggawa kita tapi dibanding era sebelumnya sudah membaik.
> 
> Soal sukro 30 atau peralatan dari rusky. Nah ini yg agak sulit karena rosoboro itu bumn yg dimana di rusky sendiri itu korupsinya jg terindikasi mayan parah. Ini yg kadang buat kontrol jadi sulit, tidak seperti dari tempat lain yg lebih transparan atau paling tidak mereka jg khawatir krn ada UU di negara mereka yg melarang melakukan praktek ini walaupun transaksi di luar negri. Dari obrolan warung kopi dulu waktu pengadaan sukro terakhir dgn kawan yg sering terbang ke rusky sedikit banyak sy dpt gambaran, mungkin lain waktu sy akan share obrolan warung kopi yg ga ada faktanya tapi menarik utk diulas. Bukan menyangkut fee yah, hanya gimana kelakuan rusky yg kadang bikin pengen di toyor


I'll look forward to read the stories.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raduga

Gundala said:


> It will be the biggest gunboat we have then
> But with the latest KCR 60 and the statement of our KASAL about getting it fully equipped even for future acquisition and the implementation of the new Perpres about multi year contract, I see our brighter future of less FFBNW
> 
> 
> Sy coba kasih perspektif berbeda yah, biar kita sendiri yg nentuin dan menilai.
> Kadang memang paket pengadaan itu sulit dilihat akurasinya karena ada pelatihan, spare parts, persenjataan dll. Kadang masalah persenjataan (rudal) itu ga di jabarin karena dinilai menjadi rahasia negara, apa lagi jumlah dan typenya. Pengadaan Apache jg ada yg menilai kemahalan karena ada "paket" jg disana (hellfire dll)), bahkan kadang dpr jg ga tahu detailnya, kalo ditanya ya pemerintah bilangnya menyangkut rahasia negara. Ada beberapa cara dari pemerintah utk memasukan alutsista strategis agar tidak terlihat, salah satunya ini. Mungkin yg terlihat riaknya kadang berupa "Permintaan pembayaran" ke menkeu yg "ditolak" karena tidak sesuai/ada perbedaan.
> 
> Soal agen; sekarang ini sudah banyak kasus agen ini ditolak. Either perwakilan resmi/langsung atau perusahaan itu sendiri yg harus deal dengan kita. Nah ini yg ga banyak diberitakan kecuali yg ada di pusaran itu sendiri. Ya masih ada yg menggoda para punggawa kita tapi dibanding era sebelumnya sudah membaik.
> 
> Soal sukro 30 atau peralatan dari rusky. Nah ini yg agak sulit karena rosoboro itu bumn yg dimana di rusky sendiri itu korupsinya jg terindikasi mayan parah. Ini yg kadang buat kontrol jadi sulit, tidak seperti dari tempat lain yg lebih transparan atau paling tidak mereka jg khawatir krn ada UU di negara mereka yg melarang melakukan praktek ini walaupun transaksi di luar negri. Dari obrolan warung kopi dulu waktu pengadaan sukro terakhir dgn kawan yg sering terbang ke rusky sedikit banyak sy dpt gambaran, mungkin lain waktu sy akan share obrolan warung kopi yg ga ada faktanya tapi menarik utk diulas. Bukan menyangkut fee yah, hanya gimana kelakuan rusky yg kadang bikin pengen di toyor


When i was still like 12 years old ( 8 years ago ) , i had this "sahabat pena" from an online game who said he was actually taking part from his country in indonesia defense procurement project (i wouldnt say where he was coming from and this "sahabat pena" and "my friends of mine said" context had no power in internet so take it with a grain of salt) , i still had his comment screeenshot about how indonesia behave in defence procurement (HOPE THE ADMINISTRATION NOW BECOMES BETTER THAN 8 YEARS AGO)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

Raduga said:


> When i was still like 12 years old ( 8 years ago ) , i had this "sahabat pena" from an online game who said he was actually taking part from his country in indonesia defense procurement project (i wouldnt say where he was coming from and this "sahabat pena" and "my friends of mine said" context had no power in internet so take it with a grain of salt) , i still had his comment screeenshot about how indonesia behave in defence procurement (HOPE THE ADMINISTRATION NOW BECOMES BETTER THAN 8 YEARS AGO)
> View attachment 577261


Yeah thats what export import license for


----------



## umigami

Garuda shield 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...uara-dengan-moeldoko-soal-bantuan-as-di-papua











What do you guys think ? should we accept the US help like what former general moeldoko told us ? or it isn't the right time yet ?


----------



## barjo

Raduga said:


> https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...uara-dengan-moeldoko-soal-bantuan-as-di-papua
> 
> View attachment 577452
> 
> 
> View attachment 577453
> 
> 
> What do you guys think ? should we accept the US help like what former general moeldoko told us ? or it isn't the right time yet ?


Better to keep our internal matter for ourself..

Supaya tidak ada alasan orang luar cari2 data sosial buat bahan isu

Worldbank, Ford foundation, dll semuanya pengolah data sosial buat isu HAM, ecologis, dan yg paling penting deregularisasi atau buat bahan aturan2 baru semacam UU, atau ratrifikasi apapun itu nanti

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GraveDigger388

barjo said:


> Better to keep our internal matter for ourself..
> 
> Supaya tidak ada alasan orang luar cari2 data sosial buat bahan isu
> 
> Worldbank, Ford foundation, dll semuanya pengolah data sosial buat isu HAM, ecologis, dan yg paling penting deregularisasi atau buat bahan aturan2 baru semacam UU, atau ratrifikasi apapun itu nanti


I agree wholeheartedly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

barjo said:


> Better to keep our internal matter for ourself..
> 
> Supaya tidak ada alasan orang luar cari2 data sosial buat bahan isu
> 
> Worldbank, Ford foundation, dll semuanya pengolah data sosial buat isu HAM, ecologis, dan yg paling penting deregularisasi atau buat bahan aturan2 baru semacam UU, atau ratrifikasi apapun itu nanti


Hold your horses buddy  remember its a political game. Unless we have read intellegent report we would never know whats going on. We can only analyze, but what Cromwell have posted earlier seems to be in line with the papua situation more or less. Keep in mind that retired generals formal/informal forum is still playing an important role in our beloved country politically.

Kedaulatan penting, tp main cantik jg penting. Kita ga tau bantuan apa yg disodorkan, dan apa kita butuh bantuan itu. Suka atau ga suka kita butuh dukungan dari mereka, yg menjadi penting adalah harga yg harus dibayar atas dukungan itu atau cost & benefit. Paman sam mau pemilu thn dpn, akan ada tindakan2 yg biasanya "tidak biasa" dilakukan buat rekonsiliasi internal dan external mrk. Defisit perdagangan dgn panda dan surplus perdagangan dgn si paman mungkin jd salah satu trigger faktor. Berharap aja dgn beda pendapat diantara mereka kita akan dapat jalan tengah yg terbaik. Sy malah lebih khawatir kalau semua retired generals satu suara


----------



## Jatosint

rondo.royal2 said:


> Ini analisis sekelas CNN, tentang pertahanan ibukota .
> 
> Wajib belajar ,kalau sudah lulus SMA , atau kuliah . tapi sekarang WAJIB HUKUMNYA GABUNG FORUM MILITER seperti disini , biar melek alutsista dan aneka analisis perang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalo bisa blog militer kita buat analisis pertahanan ibukota baru yg seharusnya di punyai , biar masyarakat umum membandingkan ini media nasional pada umumnya dan ini media khusus militer , . analisisnya tentu saja media militer yg bener .



Here's an article on local media about the impact of the new capital city on Indonesia's defense/military 

https://pinterpolitik.com/ibu-kota-baru-tni-dilemahkan/


----------



## barjo

Gundala said:


> Hold your horses buddy  remember its a political game. Unless we have read intellegent report we would never know whats going on. We can only analyze, but what Cromwell have posted earlier seems to be in line with the papua situation more or less. Keep in mind that retired generals formal/informal forum is still playing an important role in our beloved country politically.
> 
> Kedaulatan penting, tp main cantik jg penting. Kita ga tau bantuan apa yg disodorkan, dan apa kita butuh bantuan itu. Suka atau ga suka kita butuh dukungan dari mereka, yg menjadi penting adalah harga yg harus dibayar atas dukungan itu atau cost & benefit. Paman sam mau pemilu thn dpn, akan ada tindakan2 yg biasanya "tidak biasa" dilakukan buat rekonsiliasi internal dan external mrk. Defisit perdagangan dgn panda dan surplus perdagangan dgn si paman mungkin jd salah satu trigger faktor. Berharap aja dgn beda pendapat diantara mereka kita akan dapat jalan tengah yg terbaik. Sy malah lebih khawatir kalau semua retired generals satu suara


Yg diikuti itu pemerintah statement boleh, statement yg berlaku statement resmi pemerintah
Nga usah derail dulu atau kasak kusuk

Kita nga tahu, diskusi boleh, asal nga delegitimasi pemerintah, statement resmi saja yg baku


----------



## Cromwell

UGM students research UAV which went missing


----------



## barjo

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 577471
> 
> UGM students research UAV which went missing


There are an advertisment on info cegatan jogja too about it.. lol 
those guys is genius


----------



## Nike

*Paratroopers jump drill in Papua observed by military, police chiefs*
27 minutes ago





Chief of the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) Marshall Hadi Tjahjanto and Chief of the Indonesia Police General Tito Karnavian witnessed a paratroopers jump at Sentani Airport, Papua, on Sept 4, 2019. (ANTARA/Evarukdijati / FA)

Jayapura, Papua (ANTARA) - Indonesian Defense Forces Chief Marshall Hadi Tjahjanto and Indonesia Police Chief General Tito Karnavian witnessed a paratroopers’ jump drill comprising 92 officers of Indonesian Army Strategic Command (Kostrad's) Division 3 at Sentani Airport, here, Wednesday.

The drill was part of a Quick Reaction Strike Forces (PPRC) exercise organized in Sentani and Wamena Airports, Papua Province.

The PPRC exercises are held on an annual basis at different locations, and this year, it is organized in Papua, Tjahjanto stated.

The exercise aims to boost the professionalism of the Army's officers.

"Alhamdulillah (Thank God), the jump drills organized at two different locations ran smoothly and safely," Tjahjanto confirmed.

Jayapura Mayor Benhur Tomi Mano and Keerom District Head Muhamad Sarkun were accompanied by the Military and Police chiefs on the occasion.

Mano stated that normalcy had been restored in Jayapura, and the security situation remains conducive. The economic activities have begun picking up, apart from those whose shops were set ablaze by protesters.

The mayor noted that the Jayapura administration will help the victims of the recent violent protests.

Related news: TNI Commander Tjahjanto to take office in Papua
Related news: Spokesman confirms TNI commander's scheduled arrival at Sentani

The Ministry of Public Works and Public Housing had earlier revealed that it had apportioned Rp100 billion (US$7.03 million) for rebuilding state offices destroyed by protesters during the rally in Jayapura City, Papua, on August 29.

Minister Basuki Hadimuljono stated here on Tuesday that the rebuilding projects will be started next week.

"Hence, we expect the wreckage to be cleaned up before the rebuilding begins," Hadimuljono stated.

The minister remarked during his working visit to the city that buildings of the Papua Elections Commission and Jayapura Custom Office incurred the maximum damage in the rioting.

Hadimuljono stated that based on the extent of damage, the reconstruction work will take anywhere between one and six months prior to completion.

However, for buildings that only had minor damage, the rebuilding may require one to two months. However, for public offices that had suffered major damage, the renovation process may take six months in the least.

On Aug 29, few demonstrations erupted in Jayapura over racial slurring against Papuan students. The rallies snowballed into full-blown riots as demonstrators burned state offices, vehicles, and public facilities.

Related news: Government to restore public facilities damaged in Papua unrest
Related news: Rp100 bn allocated to rebuild offices in Jayapura
Editor: Sri Haryati

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/13...l-in-papua-observed-by-military-police-chiefs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

barjo said:


> There are an advertisment on info cegatan jogja too about it.. lol
> those guys is genius


Barjo, i'm not trying to offend you or anything...but i think you need to improve your English a little bit, or just use B.Indo to express something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

HellFireIndo said:


> Barjo, i'm not trying to offend you or anything...but i think you need to improve your English a little bit, or just use B.Indo to express something.


We all do, my friend...we all do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

barjo said:


> There are an advertisment on info cegatan jogja too about it.. lol
> those guys is genius


In the end like always, State is going to forget of these students' works and end up being just prototypes. Not being synical but after all we've seen on previous similar works

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

*'Battleship' Killers: The Best 5 Anti-Ship Missiles on the Planet*
Let's rank these bad boys.

by Kyle Mizokami

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/battleship-killers-best-5-anti-ship-missiles-planet-77866

*My favourite (politics aside); 
Club (3M-54E1 anti-ship variant)*


"An anti-ship missile used by the Russian Navy, Club is actually a family of weapons sharing the same airframe. It is a versatile weapons system with variants capable of anti-ship (3M-54E1), land attack, and anti-submarine missions. Club has been exported to Algeria, China, and India.

There are four versions. Club-S is designed to be launched from 533mm torpedo tubes, a standard diameter for submarines worldwide. Club-N is designed to be launched from surface ships, Club M is launched from land, and Club K is fired from camouflaged shipping containers.

Club has a solid-fueled first stage, which clears the missile of the launcher and boosts it to cruising altitude. After the first stage burns out, the missile’s turbofan engine kicks in. The latest anti-ship version, 3M-54E1, is directed to the target by an active radar seeker, GLONASS global positioning system targeting, and internal navigation systems. The 3M-54E1’s warhead weighs 881 pounds.

Technically a cruise missile, 3M-54E1 typically cruises at 0.8 Mach at an altitude of 10-15 meters. Some versions accelerate to 2.9 Mach supersonic flight during the terminal stage shorten the reaction time of enemy anti-missile defenses.

The maximum range of the 3M-54E1 is 300 kilometers, or 186 miles."

*Whats your favourite? *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Gundala said:


> *'Battleship' Killers: The Best 5 Anti-Ship Missiles on the Planet*
> Let's rank these bad boys.
> 
> by Kyle Mizokami
> 
> https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/battleship-killers-best-5-anti-ship-missiles-planet-77866
> 
> *My favourite (politics aside);
> Club (3M-54E1 anti-ship variant)*
> 
> 
> "An anti-ship missile used by the Russian Navy, Club is actually a family of weapons sharing the same airframe. It is a versatile weapons system with variants capable of anti-ship (3M-54E1), land attack, and anti-submarine missions. Club has been exported to Algeria, China, and India.
> 
> There are four versions. Club-S is designed to be launched from 533mm torpedo tubes, a standard diameter for submarines worldwide. Club-N is designed to be launched from surface ships, Club M is launched from land, and Club K is fired from camouflaged shipping containers.
> 
> Club has a solid-fueled first stage, which clears the missile of the launcher and boosts it to cruising altitude. After the first stage burns out, the missile’s turbofan engine kicks in. The latest anti-ship version, 3M-54E1, is directed to the target by an active radar seeker, GLONASS global positioning system targeting, and internal navigation systems. The 3M-54E1’s warhead weighs 881 pounds.
> 
> Technically a cruise missile, 3M-54E1 typically cruises at 0.8 Mach at an altitude of 10-15 meters. Some versions accelerate to 2.9 Mach supersonic flight during the terminal stage shorten the reaction time of enemy anti-missile defenses.
> 
> The maximum range of the 3M-54E1 is 300 kilometers, or 186 miles."
> 
> *Whats your favourite? *


What's the point of Top List?
Top 5 strongest country 
Top 10 best rifle
Top 5 best fighter jets ever made
Top 5 best special forces
Etc
It's just someone's else perspective, we don't even know his judgment capability. 
In the end everyone chose what they need.
Esensinya apa?


----------



## barjo

Sorry bro its a bit cold here texting while walking is not good finger trembling so much

@HellFireIndo


----------



## Gundala

umigami said:


> What's the point of Top List?
> Top 5 strongest country
> Top 10 best rifle
> Top 5 best fighter jets ever made
> Top 5 best special forces
> Etc
> It's just someone's else perspective, we don't even know his judgment capability.
> In the end everyone chose what they need.
> Esensinya apa?


We can always learn something from it right? Regardless judgement capability, perspective, background, etc. As long as we take it with grain of salt. Not everyone choose what they need, most often less then more. Specially in relation to defence capability. And have you checked the under developement Japan XASM-3 on the link? It can be carried by F16. Interesting assest to get for our future reference


----------



## HellFireIndo

Gundala said:


> *'Battleship' Killers: The Best 5 Anti-Ship Missiles on the Planet*
> Let's rank these bad boys.
> 
> by Kyle Mizokami
> 
> https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/battleship-killers-best-5-anti-ship-missiles-planet-77866
> 
> *My favourite (politics aside);
> Club (3M-54E1 anti-ship variant)*
> 
> 
> "An anti-ship missile used by the Russian Navy, Club is actually a family of weapons sharing the same airframe. It is a versatile weapons system with variants capable of anti-ship (3M-54E1), land attack, and anti-submarine missions. Club has been exported to Algeria, China, and India.
> 
> There are four versions. Club-S is designed to be launched from 533mm torpedo tubes, a standard diameter for submarines worldwide. Club-N is designed to be launched from surface ships, Club M is launched from land, and Club K is fired from camouflaged shipping containers.
> 
> Club has a solid-fueled first stage, which clears the missile of the launcher and boosts it to cruising altitude. After the first stage burns out, the missile’s turbofan engine kicks in. The latest anti-ship version, 3M-54E1, is directed to the target by an active radar seeker, GLONASS global positioning system targeting, and internal navigation systems. The 3M-54E1’s warhead weighs 881 pounds.
> 
> Technically a cruise missile, 3M-54E1 typically cruises at 0.8 Mach at an altitude of 10-15 meters. Some versions accelerate to 2.9 Mach supersonic flight during the terminal stage shorten the reaction time of enemy anti-missile defenses.
> 
> The maximum range of the 3M-54E1 is 300 kilometers, or 186 miles."
> 
> *Whats your favourite? *


Exocet, cause this flying baguette killed British ships.


----------



## Chestnut

HellFireIndo said:


> Exocet, cause this flying baguette killed British ships.


Exocet was great in 1982, but now it's basically what every AShM defense system in the world considers as its baseline threat.

Naval Strike Missile is the new black.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Chestnut said:


> Exocet was great in 1982, but now it's basically what every AShM defense system in the world considers as its baseline threat.
> 
> Naval Strike Missile is the new black.


I know, i was simply joking lol. It seems like we have limited choice for future AShM systems, apparently subsonic ones are the go-to options, so that will narrow down to the most advanced non-US AShM, namely the Kongsberg NSM.


----------



## Nike

Whatever, even we are not capable to made the basic exocet like ashm locally. The deal with China actually giving lot of benefit to us. But some people only looking at "ah its a dud missile ", ah China is cheapo, ah its oldies tech, ah they want to cheat us, now its club,nsm, and so on era ah whatever. When they give you chance to learn about seeker production method and rocket engines techs, thats a whole new world for us right now and you can count with your finger not many wanna to share such critical technology even when you had oil sheikh like money.

Even Turks got their missile tech from China


----------



## Chestnut

Marine Rouge said:


> Whatever, even we are not capable to made the basic exocet like ashm locally. The deal with China actually giving lot of benefit to us. But some people only looking at "ah its a dud missile ", ah China is cheapo, ah its oldies tech, ah they want to cheat us, now its club,nsm, and so on era ah whatever. When they give you chance to learn about seeker production method and rocket engines techs, thats a whole new world for us right now and you can count with your finger not many wanna to share such critical technology even when you had oil sheikh like money.
> 
> Even Turks got their missile tech from China


I'd rather we get them for Israel but that's just my opinion.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> Whatever, even we are not capable to made the basic exocet like ashm locally. The deal with China actually giving lot of benefit to us. But some people only looking at "ah its a dud missile ", ah China is cheapo, ah its oldies tech, ah they want to cheat us, now its club,nsm, and so on era ah whatever. When they give you chance to learn about seeker production method and rocket engines techs, thats a whole new world for us right now and you can count with your finger not many wanna to share such critical technology even when you had oil sheikh like money.
> 
> Even Turks got their missile tech from China


_*Laugh in C705
_
I thought it have been discussed here earlier, the Chinese doesn't give us any missile ToT even after all the C802 and C705 deal, that's why we're looking towards reverse-engineering the shit ourself. Generally, China and Made in China have bad reputation here (and also to the large portion of the world tbh), that's also because they don't exactly export their best quality stuff to countries who are not their "ally", and the last time we deal with chinese shit, it failed to fire, or it explodes when it does (Zu 23?)

China is not a a dependable arms supplier, their newlyfound ambition in Asia is an additional reason not to deal with them, they just don't care, they only want to reclaim their glory, that's all, and in the process they could only trust their to-be "underlings" like P, S and M which they ironically used as a buffer state to contain I, when they condemned Europeans and the US for doing the same thing (to China), anti-imperialis imperialis-club i must say.

They.....look like they wanted to be another US or Soviet Union. Talking to the worse spectrum of their "netizens" hinting their self-centeredness in ambition and worldview, they think that all of eastern asian countries not following their example is just US/Western slaves, judging from how i was talking about their claim and incursion into the SCS, of how it disturbs ASEAN's peace, yet they proceed to talk rhetoric shit about how the US is this and that, how they should've been allowed to do the same (???).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NoFolks

Whizzack said:


> Whoa! The discussions still going strong here!
> 
> 
> Depends on how the Patriot system is set up and used... If it's a stand alone system (only integrated to our own AD system), 100% under our own control, and is used only to defend our own skies, then it's not much different than using any other LR SAM system like the S400 or HQ-9... However if the Patriot system is also linked / integrated to the US AD system (perhaps as part of THAAD) and/or is also used as part of a collective defense (ex to defend Australia) then of course it's no longer 'Bebas Aktif'.. That level of cooperation and integration requires formal alliance between the participants with a clear treaty... which (AFAIK) we are not (..yet or ever..).
> 
> 
> 
> Well... at least with regards to their alutsista, they probably truly are the most Non block country in the world..!  For example, they have hardware from Europe (Rafale, Mirage, Jaguar, Hawks), Russia (Migs, Sukhois, Ilyushins), US (Poseidon, Apache, C-17s), Self-made (Tejas, Ballistic Missiles, Nuclear), Israel (UCAVs/UAVs, radars, missiles), etc... They have working military relations (and weapons) with all, but allied to none..
> 
> 
> 
> No one is asking the US to sacrifice itself for Asia, and the US won't have to either.. The obligations the US have is to their treaty allies in Asia (such as Japan, Sokor, Taiwan, Phil, Sing, Aus, NZ).. Those are the countries the US have to be prepared to 'sacrifice' for (and vice versa)... If the US wants to assist a non-ally, say Vietnam or RI or Myanmar, then it's not because they are willing to 'sacrifice', but simply to protect its own interests (economic, security, influence, other allies, etc).. We can be friendly with the US of course and also cooperate if it conforms with our strategic interest... but to sacrifice ourselves as missile fodder, or to link our defense solely with the US without any formal defense treaty is a big NO!
> 
> I still believe the best way for a country like us (non-aligned, bebas-aktif, no ally) is to diversify our weapons system from multiple suppliers/countries... can't risk putting all in one basket... Unless we can go all the way and become formal allies with someone, only then can we consider single source for all our defense needs... but then there's a real possibility we will become lax and neglect our TNI just like Phil..



Thanks for the pencerahan bro. Also love to read and agree to your standpoint and point of view

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NoFolks

Now it's only my thinking ok; but is it possible?... that there is a relation between gold&copper mine ownership to the recent condition in west papua? We know they used to swallow 99% of that richness since Mr.Suharto came to power right? And we used to have the sharing of only 1% or so, than increased in SBY era, than at last 51%, & the worst thing is that the company who bought the share at last sold it's share to China(i red somewhere on the surf...please correct me if i'm wrong). How is that not a slap on the face to the US. Anybody can comment on this? And if there is a relation, how we may take advantage of this (short of) asimetrical attack? Thanks b4


----------



## Ruhnama

C 705 is chinese style baguette
NSM is newly designed missile stealth can carried by aircrfat amd JSM variant can loaded in VLS

Still exocet is battle proven. The french can "revange" brits wkwkkwkwk

Turki bukannya gajadi ambil rudal sam cina? Yg diambil mah ya J600 yildirim (rudal balistik) ama t122 sakarya (roket launcerh)

Kalo som murni lokalan.
(Menunggu s400 mrk bisa buat apa kagak

-Ne Mutlu Turkum Diyene


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> _*Laugh in C705
> _
> I thought it have been discussed here earlier, the Chinese doesn't give us any missile ToT even after all the C802 and C705 deal, that's why we're looking towards reverse-engineering the shit ourself. Generally, China and Made in China have bad reputation here (and also to the large portion of the world tbh), that's also because they don't exactly export their best quality stuff to countries who are not their "ally", and the last time we deal with chinese shit, it failed to fire, or it explodes when it does (Zu 23?)
> 
> China is not a a dependable arms supplier, their newlyfound ambition in Asia is an additional reason not to deal with them, they just don't care, they only want to reclaim their glory, that's all, and in the process they could only trust their to-be "underlings" like P, S and M which they ironically used as a buffer state to contain I, when they condemned Europeans and the US for doing the same thing (to China), anti-imperialis imperialis-club i must say.
> 
> They.....look like they wanted to be another US or Soviet Union. Talking to the worse spectrum of their "netizens" hinting their self-centeredness in ambition and worldview, they think that all of eastern asian countries not following their example is just US/Western slaves, judging from how i was talking about their claim and incursion into the SCS, of how it disturbs ASEAN's peace, yet they proceed to talk rhetoric shit about how the US is this and that, how they should've been allowed to do the same (???).



The deal is real if we goes according to the technical arrangement and planning contract , well i am talking about technical aspect not political shit stuff,( you know first hand i am leaned toward anti Chicom strong crew here in this forum and being berserk from time to time against them. It just now i am at my leisure time to watch two chicom crew from annam and Mainland at each other throat) . Dependable or not, if the deal goes through, it will made us conveniently able to manipulating seeker tech and rocket engines tech albeit we will not sourced them from China anymore, we can do that from other supplier just like China manipulating tech from French at first (in which after some reasons they limiting their missile core tech transfer after the Chinese successfully manipulating their missile technology) .



Chestnut said:


> I'd rather we get them for Israel but that's just my opinion.



Israel is very feasible technically, but politically suicide for every politician involved

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

HellFireIndo said:


> _*Laugh in C705
> _
> I thought it have been discussed here earlier, the Chinese doesn't give us any missile ToT even after all the C802 and C705 deal, that's why we're looking towards reverse-engineering the shit ourself. Generally, China and Made in China have bad reputation here (and also to the large portion of the world tbh), that's also because they don't exactly export their best quality stuff to countries who are not their "ally", and the last time we deal with chinese shit, it failed to fire, or it explodes when it does (Zu 23?)
> 
> China is not a a dependable arms supplier, their newlyfound ambition in Asia is an additional reason not to deal with them, they just don't care, they only want to reclaim their glory, that's all, and in the process they could only trust their to-be "underlings" like P, S and M which they ironically used as a buffer state to contain I, when they condemned Europeans and the US for doing the same thing (to China), anti-imperialis imperialis-club i must say.
> 
> They.....look like they wanted to be another US or Soviet Union. Talking to the worse spectrum of their "netizens" hinting their self-centeredness in ambition and worldview, they think that all of eastern asian countries not following their example is just US/Western slaves, judging from how i was talking about their claim and incursion into the SCS, of how it disturbs ASEAN's peace, yet they proceed to talk rhetoric shit about how the US is this and that, how they should've been allowed to do the same (???).


I'm going to repost this. Someone i know who works in PT.PAL claims we have somewhere store documents like this; Exocet mm38 source codes, German U-209 Atlas CMS source codes, Dutch wrriten blueprint of KRI Fatahillah. Idk whether his claims being true but somehow if we fund extra cash and studying old 80s documents we have, we might rework early version of Exocet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## zargonmuntanu

why not join another country missile program? like mansup from brazil

ya walaupun secara range masih di bawah 100 km, but it's good for a start


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> I'm going to repost this. Someone i know who works in PT.PAL claims we have somewhere store documents like this; Exocet mm38 source codes, German U-209 Atlas CMS source codes, Dutch wrriten blueprint of KRI Fatahillah. Idk whether his claims being true but somehow if we fund extra cash and studying old 80s documents we have, we might rework early version of Exocet.
> View attachment 577655



Thats the deal actually but no funds no work, no sanity prevail alas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> Thats the deal actually but no funds no work, no sanity prevail alas


The blueprints of KRI Fatahillah said not only for the hull but the electronic subsystems in Dutch & French, enough for us to rebuild and modernised. While U-209 Atlas CMS source codes has been digitalised stored in computer; documents for Exocet mm38 are said to be barely read though it's in huge box and even many don't aware its existence. Idk how many more documents such as these being stored unopened but these are valuable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> The blueprints of KRI Fatahillah said not only for the hull but the electronic subsystems in Dutch & French, enough for us to rebuild and modernised. While U-209 Atlas CMS source codes has been digitalised stored in computer; documents for Exocet mm38 are said to be barely read though it's in huge box and even many don't aware its existence. Idk how many more documents such as these being stored unopened but these are valuable.



Seacat missiles, and Eurotorp license we already secure. Damn all

We already able to build full fledged All rounded multipurpose Frigate since long with all of these materiel and blue print, but no sanity prevail alas. PT PAL building KCR 60 and Playing SIGMA lego is blasphemy actually

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

Cromwell said:


> The blueprints of KRI Fatahillah said not only for the hull but the electronic subsystems in Dutch & French, enough for us to rebuild and modernised. While U-209 Atlas CMS source codes has been digitalised stored in computer; documents for Exocet mm38 are said to be barely read though it's in huge box and even many don't aware its existence. Idk how many more documents such as these being stored unopened but these are valuable.


This is madness. .


----------



## Raduga

zargonmuntanu said:


> why not join another country missile program? like mansup from brazil
> 
> ya walaupun secara range masih di bawah 100 km, but it's good for a start


Ga sekalian AV-TM 300 aja


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> The blueprints of KRI Fatahillah said not only for the hull but the electronic subsystems in Dutch & French, enough for us to rebuild and modernised. While U-209 Atlas CMS source codes has been digitalised stored in computer; documents for Exocet mm38 are said to be barely read though it's in huge box and even many don't aware its existence. Idk how many more documents such as these being stored unopened but these are valuable.





Marine Rouge said:


> Seacat missiles, and Eurotorp license we already secure. Damn all
> 
> We already able to build full fledged All rounded multipurpose Frigate since long with all of these materiel and blue print, but no sanity prevail alas. PT PAL building KCR 60 and Playing SIGMA lego is blasphemy actually


^ what they said


----------



## Whizzack

Marine Rouge said:


> The deal is real if we goes according to the technical arrangement and planning contract , well i am talking about technical aspect not political shit stuff,( you know first hand i am leaned toward anti Chicom strong crew here in this forum and being berserk from time to time against them. It just now i am at my leisure time to watch two chicom crew from annam and Mainland at each other throat) . Dependable or not, if the deal goes through, it will made us conveniently able to manipulating seeker tech and rocket engines tech albeit we will not sourced them from China anymore, we can do that from other supplier just like China manipulating tech from French at first (in which after some reasons they limiting their missile core tech transfer after the Chinese successfully manipulating their missile technology) .
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is very feasible technically, but politically suicide for every politician involved



What do you think are currently the major tech obstacles (other than funding) to us creating a domestic AShM...?

Dahana already have its new huge explosives factory in Subang, so I would think the missile propellant and warhead part is more or less taken care of.. So what's left to be acquired...? Rocket engines... LAPAN is already working on it in the RHAN project, so it seems the basic engine tech is available... A partner with factory facilities will be required for mass production though, Pindad perhaps? The missile body/airframe can also be sourced from either Pindad or DI... 

The electronics/guidance/seeker part, this is probably our weakest link.. LEN might be able to handle some of the electronics part, but probably no experience in guidance or seeker.. can LEN reverse engineer some..? or if not, is this something we can buy off-the-shelf then..? Just the seeker/guidance module...? 

What about international partners..? other than China, are there any other willing not only to sell, but also to setup local production facilities for missiles..?


----------



## MacanJawa

IMHO we need able to produce RPG locally, RPG add squad firepower to next level, then we need produce ATGM no need advanced like have "top attack mode" or "fire forget" start with wire guided like malyutka, then we need local manpads but hey we already make progress reversed engineering strela sam called AL-1M

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

If the problem in guidance maybe can we ask the turk in there? As i remember they can make missile guidance

Or India perhaps?

I prefer baklava kebab
Also indian curry


I didnt like pakistani rogan josh because many product they have contain lamian soup


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Marine Rouge said:


> Seacat missiles, and Eurotorp license we already secure. Damn all
> 
> We already able to build full fledged All rounded multipurpose Frigate since long with all of these materiel and blue print, but no sanity prevail alas. PT PAL building KCR 60 and Playing SIGMA lego is blasphemy actually





Whizzack said:


> What do you think are currently the major tech obstacles (other than funding) to us creating a domestic AShM...?
> 
> Dahana already have its new huge explosives factory in Subang, so I would think the missile propellant and warhead part is more or less taken care of.. So what's left to be acquired...? Rocket engines... LAPAN is already working on it in the RHAN project, so it seems the basic engine tech is available... A partner with factory facilities will be required for mass production though, Pindad perhaps? The missile body/airframe can also be sourced from either Pindad or DI...
> 
> The electronics/guidance/seeker part, this is probably our weakest link.. LEN might be able to handle some of the electronics part, but probably no experience in guidance or seeker.. can LEN reverse engineer some..? or if not, is this something we can buy off-the-shelf then..? Just the seeker/guidance module...?
> 
> What about international partners..? other than China, are there any other willing not only to sell, but also to setup local production facilities for missiles..?


Sure we have the blueprint, source code and all. The big question is, can TNI commit to buy them if we build our own? It's stupid to invest money if TNI can't commit to buy them as the main buyer.

Not to mention pejabat TNI prefer foreign made products (commissions?). Also, let's not fool ourselves, corruption in perusahaan BUMN and in TNI procurement programs is a public secret.

IMO, the major obstacles for our country is corruption.

Musnahkan dulu itu duri dalam daging.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> Seacat missiles, and Eurotorp license we already secure. Damn all
> 
> We already able to build full fledged All rounded multipurpose Frigate since long with all of these materiel and blue print, but no sanity prevail alas. PT PAL building KCR 60 and Playing SIGMA lego is blasphemy actually


All those documents, what i fear will be forgotten or worse lost.



GraveDigger388 said:


> This is madness. .


I know



Ruhnama said:


> If the problem in guidance maybe can we ask the turk in there? As i remember they can make missile guidance
> 
> Or India perhaps?
> 
> I prefer baklava kebab
> Also indian curry
> 
> 
> I didnt like pakistani rogan josh because many product they have contain lamian soup


Not just the guidance systems but also its microjet engines. In guidance system we barely master GPS guiding system, moreover infra red & radio frequency seekers. There used to be someone who worked for PT.DI told me that welding engines ( i kind of forget what engine he said backthen ), etc needed for missile parts manufacturing are broken unrepaired and so C-705 ToT was cancelled due to state of unpreparedness in terms of needed equipments to produce missile components. I forgot the details but when i found it, i'll share.


----------



## Ruhnama

MacanJawa said:


> IMHO we need able to produce RPG locally, RPG add squad firepower to next level, then we need produce ATGM no need advanced like have "top attack mode" or "fire forget" start with wire guided like malyutka, then we need local manpads but hey we already make progress reversed engineering strela sam called AL-1M



Yes we must have ability to produce RPG
Give it to "regu" so it is increased fire power.
Btw as i read pindad produce carl gistav recoiless?


----------



## Cromwell

Other subsystems Germany provided in 80s. SINBAD CMS everything from the sensors to torpedo interface. Everything stored forgotten. He claimed we could've built TACTICOS like CMS

Everything we unprepared for C-705 ToT which PT.DI and NTP ( subsidiary ) lacking that he mentioned
1) Electron beam welding ( broken for years unrepaired )
2) Precision casting capabillity ( for nose assembly )
3) Missile fuselage capabillity
4) Many more, the thing is we are unprepared moreover to guidance & microjets engine.
The deal was supposed to provide us nose assembly, fuselage assembly into production, wing, assembly and testing for guidance and motor. PT.DI requested full documentation ToT and technical training free of charge yet from China they countered offer with minimum procurement 100 missiles ( Phase I ) annually and local contents to be provided on Phase II ( 50 missiles annually ). We couldn't fulfill their requirements also LAPAN wanted directly skip to guidance & seeker tech yet China wanted us to step from fuselage, nose and wing because we have 0 experience in missile manufacturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> The deal is real if we goes according to the technical arrangement and planning contract , well i am talking about technical aspect not political shit stuff,( you know first hand i am leaned toward anti Chicom strong crew here in this forum and being berserk from time to time against them. It just now i am at my leisure time to watch two chicom crew from annam and Mainland at each other throat) . Dependable or not, if the deal goes through, it will made us conveniently able to manipulating seeker tech and rocket engines tech albeit we will not sourced them from China anymore, we can do that from other supplier just like China manipulating tech from French at first (in which after some reasons they limiting their missile core tech transfer after the Chinese successfully manipulating their missile technology) .


I thought the rocket engine is still French made? No?



Cromwell said:


> Other subsystems Germany provided in 80s. SINBAD CMS everything from the sensors to torpedo interface. Everything stored forgotten. He claimed we could've built TACTICOS like CMS


Dang man, its like "mencari api di goa yg gelap pake obor ditangan" 
Just as I predicted, no continuation on tech/tot that we already paid for. It all ended up in a shelf/soft copy, no grand design plan, AD/AU/AL doing their own research & spreading the already thin budget into nano size budget, oh boy I really hope that our future submarine tech and IFX tech dont end up like that


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> I thought the rocket engine is still French made? No?
> 
> 
> Dang man, its like "mencari api di goa yg gelap pake obor ditangan"
> Just as I predicted, no continuation on tech/tot that we already paid for. It all ended up in a shelf/soft copy, no grand design plan, AD/AU/AL doing their own research & spreading the already thin budget into nano size budget, oh boy I really hope that our future submarine tech and IFX tech dont end up like that


The more you know the more you surprise just like knowing the reality of all UAV made by college students.


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> The more you know the more you surprise just like knowing the reality of all UAV made by college students.


It caught me by surprise knowing the magnitude of tech assests we have acquired yet fail to implement. It doesnt surprise me much knowing the rest to be honest (Ive seen to much I guess hehe), thats why in my previous post I would like to ask our little community to see the reality on hand regarding the tot of our future FX and submarine. Specially the fx due to the whooping fund we have to provide vs the knowledge we would have and future implementation plan that we dont have. Reality check is a must, so we can go on with what we have and afford the project continuation without having to break our bank or worst break other people bank


----------



## Chestnut

Marine Rouge said:


> Israel is very feasible technically, but politically suicide for every politician involved



I'm aware it's political suicide, but really all of the things TNI wants ToT for (IRST, FLIR, optronics, seeker tech, etc.) is stuff that Israel is more than willing to give to people for the right price; their entire economy relies on their defense industry.

Even China gets most of their missile technology from them.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Gundala said:


> I thought the rocket engine is still French made? No?
> 
> 
> Dang man, its like "mencari api di goa yg gelap pake obor ditangan"
> Just as I predicted, no continuation on tech/tot that we already paid for. It all ended up in a shelf/soft copy, no grand design plan, AD/AU/AL doing their own research & spreading the already thin budget into nano size budget, oh boy I really hope that our future submarine tech and IFX tech dont end up like that


Kesel sumpah jadi kaya yang gak komit sama sekali, apapun wacana dan narasi nya...


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Chestnut said:


> I'm aware it's political suicide, but really all of the things TNI wants ToT for (IRST, FLIR, optronics, seeker tech, etc.) is stuff that Israel is more than willing to give to people for the right price; their entire economy relies on their defense industry.
> 
> Even China gets most of their missile technology from them.


Nah, no matter how many TOT we got, we can only implement a tiny fraction of it. 
With the current situation at hand, buying something for the sake of TOT is almost useless.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Situation could change, and currently headed for the better, there's no point of worrying excessively about this.


----------



## Raduga

No wonder we ask sokor to reduce the participation for FX , its probably because we couldn't bear or really support the production phase for that fighters . that TAT TIT TOT scheme is just another "corruption" scapegoating as "demi kemandirian bangsa" context .


----------



## Nike

Sorong Immigration Office deports four Australians from West Papua



Ada yg mau ganyang ini Arab bahlul, biasa Arab kalau udah liberalist lebih kaco dr Yahudi


----------



## Ruhnama

Opini nggawur kebetulan sesuai apa yg gw tangkep
Jika user tni dalam masalah ini blm tentu mau make barang buatan sndiri
Apa baiknya kita jualan d pasar gelap aja ya?.ke negara2 miskin atau negara yg butuh barang murah macem filipina dll?

Oh we have "knowledge" but we dont know how "to do and implement that know how"


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> No wonder we ask sokor to reduce the participation for FX , its probably because we couldn't bear or really support the production phase for that fighters . that TAT TIT TOT scheme is just another "corruption" scapegoating as "demi kemandirian bangsa" context .


Meh still much better than begging donations. We made progress, that's very apparent, unless you are looking for a perfect-everything work (which doesn't exist anywhere), your cynicism and prejudice are unfounded.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kucing itu imut

HellFireIndo said:


> Situation could change, and currently headed for the better, there's no point of worrying excessively about this.


Sure we headed for the better, but the pace is slow. 

This is why I'm waiting for holding BUMN industri pertahanan. Hopefully it will make the pace much faster.


----------



## Gundala

Chestnut said:


> I'm aware it's political suicide, but really all of the things TNI wants ToT for (IRST, FLIR, optronics, seeker tech, etc.) is stuff that Israel is more than willing to give to people for the right price; their entire economy relies on their defense industry.
> 
> Even China gets most of their missile technology from them.


Agree, too bad GusDur lengser before he could make the formal bilateral trade agreemant with them.



Kucing itu imut said:


> This is why I'm waiting for holding BUMN industri pertahanan. Hopefully it will make the pace much faster.


Oh man dont raise your hope too high for our BUMN, it will take a decade or two to make them able to compete and exceed on what they do. Even the last colleague encounter with state owned cellular company showed how bad their way of doing business internally and how the people in their higher up rank think mostly on short term benefit just so the annual report can shine and they got good score from their big boss. Garuda youtube incident where their asosiasi karyawan file charges without permission nor even coordination with their own management is only the tip of iceberg I assume. Created by decades of missuse, miss manage, too close to politics, being sapi perah, posisi komisaris utk posisi tanda terima kasih dari favour politik, monopoly etc. Not all bumn is like that but just dont expect too much for now. I hope our future inhan holding will not becoming rosobo rusky


----------



## Raduga

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
@Cromwell what rudal ? any info ?


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> Ada yg mau ganyang ini Arab bahlul, biasa Arab kalau udah liberalist lebih kaco dr Yahud


Itu orang banyak masalah kayaknya di hidupnya, model yg nyalahin orang mulu gitu loh sis. Bukan bahlul itu tp org stress


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> @Cromwell what rudal ? any info ?


That i don't know but when i get the infos, i'll share to the forum





https://www.marvintest.com/News/Article.aspx?ID=1261

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

Gundala said:


> Agree, too bad GusDur lengser before he could make the formal bilateral trade agreemant with them.
> 
> 
> Oh man dont raise your hope too high for our BUMN, it will take a decade or two to make them able to compete and exceed on what they do. Even the last colleague encounter with state owned cellular company showed how bad their way of doing business internally and how the people in their higher up rank think mostly on short term benefit just so the annual report can shine and they got good score from their big boss. Garuda youtube incident where their asosiasi karyawan file charges without permission nor even coordination with their own management is only the tip of iceberg I assume. Created by decades of missuse, miss manage, too close to politics, being sapi perah, posisi komisaris utk posisi tanda terima kasih dari favour politik, monopoly etc. Not all bumn is like that but just dont expect too much for now. I hope our future inhan holding will not becoming rosobo rusky



One thing people really need to understand is that SOEs are pretty much in every sector of the economy, in 2017 our GDP was slightly above 13 Quadrillion Rupiah (13 ribu T), and of that, _just the SOE income was 2 Quadrillion_. If you add their indirect impact from employees, subsidiaries and sub-subsidieries, at least a third of the Indonesian economy is either directly represented or linked to SOEs.

As such, it need to be pointed out that the SOEs are a mixed, mixed bag.

Note that I'm not arguing with you Gundala, I just want to rant a bit because I need to put up with blind anti-BUMN rhetoric way too much at work.

I know SOEs in the some sectors, like plantations and agriculture (perkebunan) is downright feudal. Others, such as in the Reinsurance sectors, are not only the biggest players in the market, but are also the most _professional, _leaving private & conglomerate owned competitors in the dust.

Even private companies have a lot of bad apples, the Bakrie conglomerate and its legendary mismanagement and inefficiency as the most prominent example. So yes they have issues, yes there is corruption, and yes there are inefficiencies. Despite that, I hope everyone can take a step back and realise that the private sector is plague by the same bloody problems, at least SOEs don't just pay taxes, but also pays dividends to the Government, and is much, much, more reliable in executing state policy that the private sector is.

I hear so often that the property/engineering sector is becoming dominated by SOEs. True and there's bloody good reason, way too much of state infrastructure projects basically languished away when in private hands, Becakayu Toll road for example. The SOEs took up the task and delivered damn it, we actually have the infrastructure to show for it. Now many developers trust SOE construction companies more than private ones simply because the SOEs _*are*_ more experienced, professional, and able to handle large projects.

Look at the American military industrial complex... or the conglomerate lobbies that plague nearly every 1st world country. Private is not equal to honest. Not equal to efficient. Not equal to innovative. Even in an ideal world, SOEs will never be quite as good as private companies in generating profits because they have objective 2: Assist state policy. 

Indonesia's SOEs, flawed as they are, have overall delivered on objective 1 & 2 at the same time. The Construction SOEs have lead the infrastructure push despite dealing with rapid expansion of... everything. The Banking SOEs have managed to push the GPN card to a third of all debit cards nationally despite initial strong resistance from Visa and Mastercard. They are also the companies that are pioneering our rejuvenated economic influence in Africa. Their profit has also increased to 200 Trillion IDR in 2018, a nearly 40% increase in only 4 years.

As such, yes, our SOEs aren't perfect. But lets not be pessimistic to their potential and blind to the good they've already done for Indonesia.

-END RANT-

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gundala

Logam42 said:


> One thing people really need to understand is that SOEs are pretty much in every sector of the economy


This is true, they are so big and sometime too big for private sector to compete thus killing the competition and the private sector itself in the process. 



Logam42 said:


> Note that I'm not arguing with you Gundala, I just want to rant a bit because I need to put up with blind anti-BUMN rhetoric way too much at work.


I understand man no worry no pun taken, its just a discussion and lay out different perspective and hope we all can learn something from it.



Logam42 said:


> Even private companies have a lot of bad apples


Yes totally true, most of them even dont have the ability nor experience to handle the job they have, yet they are winning. In fact large portion of private company still feed from govt project.



Logam42 said:


> way too much of state infrastructure projects basically languished away when in private hands


Yup, to be honest I dont see any private sector can handle infrastructure project either financially or politically. SOE can perform due to political will of the president, professionality of mentri pupr and state financial back up (direct or indirect). Have you ever seen how pembebasan lahan goes when it handled by swasta? Kereta cepat at one area they didnt get the IMB because one Bupati wanted them to build road as price for issuing IMB? Sound silly and weird but thats one of the fact. But since they are backed up by bumn they proceed anyway. If its private? we can all guess how it will come out.



Logam42 said:


> They are also the companies that are pioneering our rejuvenated economic influence in Africa. Their profit has also increased to 200 Trillion IDR in 2018, a nearly 40% increase in only 4 years.


They can afford it and they can add political influence to break the boundary. As for private sector? They can only dream of it. Not to mention all ASN/PNS are mostly have account opened at the bumn bank automatically for their salary right? No advertisement needed at some point to get prospective account, captive market?

Im not anti bumn, they have contribute alot and pioneering alot where private sector couldnt but at some point we have to evaluate the trade off. Head to head with the relatively the same size and no monopoly there is no way bumn can compete with swasta period. Selling bumn assets needs approval from kemenkeu right? If you are in it you know how it is and how hard it is to sell or write off assets. How can they have the agility to dance financially then? But it is what it is, some ugly truth we all have to see at some point so we can have better planning and wise step in a future.

I stop here cuz its suppose to be in economic forum, but thank you for great discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Apel Latgab dharma yudha 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Screenshots:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barjo

Cromwell said:


> The blueprints of KRI Fatahillah said not only for the hull but the electronic subsystems in Dutch & French, enough for us to rebuild and modernised. While U-209 Atlas CMS source codes has been digitalised stored in computer; documents for Exocet mm38 are said to be barely read though it's in huge box and even many don't aware its existence. Idk how many more documents such as these being stored unopened but these are valuable.


Senior said because in the 90's we switch to germany and harpoon, it is a common practice to switch defends consultant or contractors in those years back, 'kick back' thing, something like that

And also navy in those years is not the biggest budget user in all army branch


----------



## Cromwell

barjo said:


> Senior said because in the 90's we switch to germany and harpoon, it is a common practice to switch defends consultant or contractors in those years back, 'kick back' thing, something like that
> 
> And also navy in those years is not the biggest budget user in all army branch


i'm curious though on what we are planning with all these old yet resource full documents


----------



## barjo

Cromwell said:


> i'm curious though on what we are planning with all these old yet resource full documents


Make them basic design for OPV maybe

But I dont know junior enginer or designer now a day willing to study it, because fresh enginer ussually focus on relatively new design

In every 10 years usually new concept or design appear and another 10 years for build and trial, industrial cycle for ship renewing. Countries or navy usualy begin to study a new procurement in 10-15 years cycle, and so industrial should ready to renew their design or tech in those tempo

Some said its innovative

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

GraveDigger388 said:


> Kesel sumpah jadi kaya yang gak komit sama sekali, apapun wacana dan narasi nya...



Mau commit gimana boss kalau industri pendukung nya belum siap (baca : kalau sudah ada). Saya yakin kita bisa commit kalau industri pendukung udah siap. Untuk 20 tahun kedepan pun kita pasti tetap perlu import segala komponen yg terkait semi-conductor dan mesin turbine (turbine blade nya) karna kita ga punya industri nya


----------



## Gundala

mandala said:


> Screenshots:
> 
> View attachment 577937
> 
> 
> View attachment 577938
> 
> 
> View attachment 577939
> 
> 
> View attachment 577940


This Fighter jet is so good looking a.k.a "ganteng"


----------



## Whizzack

barjo said:


> Make them basic design for OPV maybe
> 
> But I dont know junior enginer or designer now a day willing to study it, because fresh enginer ussually focus on relatively new design
> 
> In every 10 years usually new concept or design appear and another 10 years for build and trial, industrial cycle for ship renewing. Countries or navy usualy begin to study a new procurement in 10-15 years cycle, and so industrial should ready to renew their design or tech in those tempo
> 
> Some said its innovative



Agree... there's really not much point trying to replicate something from old blueprints (unless we are really desperate), at most we can learn the basic idea or architecture of the design for some reverse engineering.. but trying to build it as designed in the blueprint is probably close to impossible.. At best we can only get to make the shell (hull/structure/frame).. This is simply because the tech, parts, suppliers, vendors that were detailed in these old blueprints are likely no longer in production, or even exist today... It will be like trying to build an old i486 PC today, we can build the casing and power supply, but no one is making the processor, RAM, chipsets, etc for these models anymore... 

And if for some miracle we did succeed in building it as designed in the blueprint, we'll only end up with an obsolete product...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Some projects we are up to

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Var Dracon

Cromwell said:


> Some projects we are up to
> View attachment 577958


122 mm rocket rudder/fin funding is more than automatization of 105 mm gun and thorium power development. I suppose we are developing guidance fins?


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Cromwell said:


> Some projects we are up to
> View attachment 577958


Damn those projects funding are awesome. We even developed our own Manpads.

I suppose the others are not for public?


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Some projects we are up to
> View attachment 577958


wow they really pushed that PT.PAL and thorcon thorium MSR nuclear reactor project ??

and what was that USV ? pt.lundin bonefish ?


----------



## GraveDigger388

Cromwell said:


> Some projects we are up to
> View attachment 577958


Rudal petir got the most fund??

Iz I dreamin'?


----------



## Chestnut

https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...m-the-corps-by-giving-up-big-amphibious-ships

This is a very interesting article about the US Marine Corps response about the proliferation of AShM's/ASCM's.

The point I'm making here it is that in my opinion it would be better for us to procure more corvette/frigate/LCS sized ships rather than ships with bigger displacements like the Iver-Huidtfelt class.

For the most part we're a very littoral country populated by by islands and shallow waters which prevents bigger ships from operating. A combined force of fast, agile, AShM/ASCM equipped littoral combat ships with a sufficient self defense suite networked together with land based launchers would provide a larger deterrent and greater offensive capability than having 6 destroyer-sized vessels that would have to be strategically placed in our waters. Not to mention it would be cheaper to operate as well.

Tl;Dr I propose we fight smarter not harder.


----------



## Cromwell

I know there will be many questions raised upon the projects. We are kind of implementing " triple helix " triangle between Government, Research Universities ( those projects some are being studied by Defsec ITB for example ), and Defense Industries ( Though we are still far away implementing the correct version of Triple Helix the way Sweden or developed nations doing, we're kind of into that way though the road is far )


----------



## Var Dracon

Polymer ammo case

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Raduga said:


> wow they really pushed that PT.PAL and thorcon thorium MSR nuclear reactor project ??
> 
> and what was that USV ? pt.lundin bonefish ?



This Thorium Nuclear powerplant project really interests me.. a quick google study seems to indicate that it's actually more efficient and safer in power generation compared to uranium plant and it's already in tahap 3..! I wonder what that means and how many more steps are required to be hardware ready... 

The only shortcoming of Thorium is that it's very difficult / dangerous to weaponize, and that's the main reason why it's not as popular as uranium..


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> Some projects we are up to
> View attachment 577958


That is awesome!! Last 5 years the plan seems to be in line and consistant, kudos for the team. That rhan 450 looks promising, I only wish there is additional zero at the back of each number  Nevertheless we are moving with what we can afford and what we have, thats more important for now. Keep our bright scientist busy!! 



Chestnut said:


> https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...m-the-corps-by-giving-up-big-amphibious-ships
> 
> This is a very interesting article about the US Marine Corps response about the proliferation of AShM's/ASCM's.
> 
> The point I'm making here it is that in my opinion it would be better for us to procure more corvette/frigate/LCS sized ships rather than ships with bigger displacements like the Iver-Huidtfelt class.
> 
> For the most part we're a very littoral country populated by by islands and shallow waters which prevents bigger ships from operating. A combined force of fast, agile, AShM/ASCM equipped littoral combat ships with a sufficient self defense suite networked together with land based launchers would provide a larger deterrent and greater offensive capability than having 6 destroyer-sized vessels that would have to be strategically placed in our waters. Not to mention it would be cheaper to operate as well.
> 
> Tl;Dr I propose we fight smarter not harder.


I have different perspective regarding Iver. Iver its an AAW frigate, and therefor we can say its a somewhat moving SAM/Air Support. We need it to cover our lack of air support land base and naval fleet operation. I am guessing this is the reason they want it aside from the affordable price. So far our naval only have mica which is not enough. With the pre-emptive strike doctrine implented this iver is a great asset for us to have as well.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Cromwell said:


> Some projects we are up to
> View attachment 577958



That Thorium based power, any info as what type of reactor that is being develop..?
Nuclear power is key for our country power need decade to come because I don't see solar + wind, or hydro will be able to provide the necessary energy need all year long. And the choice of Thorium based is interesting, but than again it depend on what type of reactor that will be.

BTW for those of you (if any) tree-worshipper out there who might thinking that a mix of solar + wind could provide the necessary energy, I strongly suggest you try installing solar panel at your house and see it yourself whether or not they will provide the amount of power you need at least 10 hours a day all year long. But if you so sure they will provide the power then I suggest using mono-crystalline panel with 20° Northward inclination for best result and see it yourself.



Whizzack said:


> This Thorium Nuclear powerplant project really interests me.. a quick google study seems to indicate that it's actually more efficient and safer in power generation compared to uranium plant and it's already in tahap 3..! I wonder what that means and how many more steps are required to be hardware ready...
> 
> The only shortcoming of Thorium is that it's very difficult / dangerous to weaponize, and that's the main reason why it's not as popular as uranium..



It's came down to the type of reactor and most importantly whether or not it has passive safety. Reactor safety is more about the design and the actual operation of the reactor rather than the type of fuel it using.


----------



## Gundala

_Drama? Too busy with upcoming latgab? Interesting news indeed_ 

*Latihan bersama AS-ASEAN, Indonesia kirim 1 personel TNI*
TNI mengatakan Indonesia tidak mengerahkan armadanya dalam latihan bersama itu


DUNIA

05 Eylül 2019 Perşembe 11:00

25

Agung
Indonesia hanya mengirimkan satu personel TNI Angkatan Laut dalam latihan perang bersama antara Amerika Serikat (AS) dengan negara anggota ASEAN di Laut Cina Selatan pada 2 September 2019.

Kepala Dinas Penerangan TNI Angkatan Laut Laksamana Pertama TNI Mohammad Zaenal mengatakan satu personel TNI AL tersebut hanya bertugas untuk mengamati atau observer.

Dia menegaskan Indonesia tidak mengerahkan alat utama sistem pertahanan (Alutsista) dalam latihan bersama itu.

Sejak Senin lalu berdasarkan siaran pers kedutaan Amerika Serikat di Bangkok, ASEAN dan AS melakukan latihan maritim bersama.

Latihan yang direncanakan akan berlangsung lima hari itu akan dilakukan di perairan internasional yakni di Teluk Thailand dan Laut Cina Selatan.

https://fokusjabar.com/dunia/latihan-bersama-as-asean-indonesia-kirim-1-personel-tni-h67470.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

trishna_amṛta said:


> That Thorium based power, any info as what type of reactor that is being develop..?
> Nuclear power is key for our country power need decade to come because I don't see solar + wind, or hydro will be able to provide the necessary energy need all year long. And the choice of Thorium based is interesting, but than again it depend on what type of reactor that will be.


http://thorconpower.com/project/










if i remember correctly according to my lecturer , the plant would be ship based , and PAL would do Cooperation with Daewoo again to build the platform for the reactor

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> http://thorconpower.com/project/
> View attachment 578000
> 
> View attachment 578001
> 
> 
> if i remember correctly according to my lecturer , the plant would be ship based , and PAL would do Cooperation with Daewoo again to build the platform for the reactor


Maritime infrastructure is the the way.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Raduga said:


> http://thorconpower.com/project/
> View attachment 578000
> 
> View attachment 578001
> 
> 
> if i remember correctly according to my lecturer , the plant would be ship based , and PAL would do Cooperation with Daewoo again to build the platform for the reactor


Mobile power plant I like it


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Raduga said:


> http://thorconpower.com/project/
> View attachment 578000
> 
> View attachment 578001
> 
> 
> if i remember correctly according to my lecturer , the plant would be ship based , and PAL would do Cooperation with Daewoo again to build the platform for the reactor



Aaach so it ThorCon that will build the fission module and other critical modules, *a perfect choice indeed* . Which mean we will have power ship (or barge) to provide power at the eastern part of Indonesia. But seeing that Daewoo & PT PAL also involve it mean it will be power ship instead power barge which is what ThorCon was envision in their original design.


----------



## Kucing itu imut

trishna_amṛta said:


> Aaach so it ThorCon that will build the fission module and other critical modules, *a perfect choice indeed* . Which mean we will have power ship (or barge) to provide power at the eastern part of Indonesia. But seeing that Daewoo & PT PAL also involve it mean it will be power ship instead power barge which is what ThorCon was envision in their original design.


What's the difference between power ship and power barge?


----------



## GraveDigger388

Kucing itu imut said:


> What's the difference between power ship and power barge?


Barge = Tongkang

So instead of moving by it's own means, it needs to be tugged by ships.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kucing itu imut said:


> What's the difference between power ship and power barge?



An example of power ship (conventional non nuclear)






An example of power barge (conventional non nuclear)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Will it looks like this?



trishna_amṛta said:


> Aaach so it ThorCon that will build the fission module and other critical modules, *a perfect choice indeed* . Which mean we will have power ship (or barge) to provide power at the eastern part of Indonesia. But seeing that Daewoo & PT PAL also involve it mean it will be power ship instead power barge which is what ThorCon was envision in their original design.


I think it will be a barge


----------



## trishna_amṛta

jek_sperrow said:


> Will it looks like this?



If I'm not mistaken that Russian power barge is PWR type reactor thus the actual reactor itself will be smaller for the given power output. However the majority of the size of any nuclear plant is the non-fissionable part (turbine, pumps, cooler loop, generators, etc)



jek_sperrow said:


> I think it will be a barge



Yeach I just check ThorCon website and it seem it will be a barge. But at least it could be mobile enough.


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> http://thorconpower.com/project/
> View attachment 578000
> 
> View attachment 578001
> 
> 
> if i remember correctly according to my lecturer , the plant would be ship based , and PAL would do Cooperation with Daewoo again to build the platform for the reactor



Nuclear research ship? Power Ship?
Whoaaa
After that developed to nuclear powered ferry tol laut
After that....cruiser?

Hehehe


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> After that developed to nuclear powered ferry tol laut
> After that....cruiser?



Nuclear power ini gan, bukan nuclear propulsion.
Kalau nuclear propulsion ga mungkin lach walaupun 20 - 30 tahun lagi. Dan ongkos operasionalnya pun kemahalan (ga ekonomis)


----------



## Raduga

Cc : World Defense Zone FB page
KN Pulau Nipah , bakamla 80 metre OPV (which one of the ship that accidentally get flooded due to tide while they were still in the drydock) now is operational . i really wanted to ask the difference of task between bakamla and kplp ? And bakamla really need 130-150 metre OPV (i believe terafulk could lay another design and give it to Palindo Marine) , since 6000-10000 tonner now commonly showed up near our border (Natuna and sibutu strait incident recently)


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Another post regarding of KN pulau nipah , look at the video in the last slide , that ship was rather fast


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> View attachment 578109
> 
> Cc : World Defense Zone FB page
> KN Pulau Nipah , bakamla 80 metre OPV (which one of the ship that accidentally get flooded due to tide while they were still in the drydock) now is operational . i really wanted to ask the difference of task between bakamla and kplp ? And bakamla really need 130-150 metre OPV (i believe terafulk could lay another design and give it to Palindo Marine) , since 6000-10000 tonner now commonly showed up near our border (Natuna and sibutu strait incident recently)
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Another post regarding of KN pulau nipah , look at the video in the last slide , that ship was rather fast


*Hmmm*.....that bridge and front hull looks strangely familiar, like i've seen 'em somewhere before..


----------



## Nike

direction finder ordnance Owned by dithubad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

Gundala said:


> _Drama? Too busy with upcoming latgab? Interesting news indeed_
> 
> *Latihan bersama AS-ASEAN, Indonesia kirim 1 personel TNI*
> TNI mengatakan Indonesia tidak mengerahkan armadanya dalam latihan bersama itu
> 
> 
> DUNIA
> 
> 05 Eylül 2019 Perşembe 11:00
> 
> 25
> 
> Agung
> Indonesia hanya mengirimkan satu personel TNI Angkatan Laut dalam latihan perang bersama antara Amerika Serikat (AS) dengan negara anggota ASEAN di Laut Cina Selatan pada 2 September 2019.
> 
> Kepala Dinas Penerangan TNI Angkatan Laut Laksamana Pertama TNI Mohammad Zaenal mengatakan satu personel TNI AL tersebut hanya bertugas untuk mengamati atau observer.
> 
> Dia menegaskan Indonesia tidak mengerahkan alat utama sistem pertahanan (Alutsista) dalam latihan bersama itu.
> 
> Sejak Senin lalu berdasarkan siaran pers kedutaan Amerika Serikat di Bangkok, ASEAN dan AS melakukan latihan maritim bersama.
> 
> Latihan yang direncanakan akan berlangsung lima hari itu akan dilakukan di perairan internasional yakni di Teluk Thailand dan Laut Cina Selatan.
> 
> https://fokusjabar.com/dunia/latihan-bersama-as-asean-indonesia-kirim-1-personel-tni-h67470.html



1 personil tugasnya cuma 1 nyimak dipojokan wwkwkkw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Just little accident


----------



## Ruhnama

umigami said:


> Just little accident


 
sukhoi's bomb?


----------



## Jatosint

Ruhnama said:


> sukhoi's bomb?



Can you read?


----------



## Var Dracon

2 type of ammunition case...
1 is hybrid metal-polymer
The other is polymer

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

is there any news regarding the KF-X renegotiation ?


----------



## Ruhnama

LunarSteam said:


> Can you read?



Hanjer after wake up i dont read all in that vid wtf.....

What is advantage polymer cased ammo other than more lighter to carry ?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> What is advantage polymer cased ammo other than more lighter to carry ?



They are lighter.
Don't see it as the weight of a single cartridge, you need to see the OVERALL system weight (weapon, optic, magazine, ammo) any reduction will significantly help along the way. Think of it a weight reduction for each cartridge multiply it by 30 per magazine (or 28 per magazine if you are worry about the spring)


----------



## barjo

HellFireIndo said:


> *Hmmm*.....that bridge and front hull looks strangely familiar, like i've seen 'em somewhere before..


Fassmer


----------



## Raduga

Cc: World Defense Zone FB page

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

KRI sultan iskandar muda launching Exocet mm40 Block 3 (orange-brown ish thin smoke characteristic of block 3 booster)

Yudha Dharma 2019
Cc: Puspen TNI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cromwell

Dutch MPs openly support West Papua separatist movements


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Dutch MPs openly support West Papua separatist movements
> View attachment 578310
> View attachment 578311
> View attachment 578312
> View attachment 578313
> View attachment 578314



They still hold the grudge all over these years. Should black listed them to visit Indonesia and deny visa. Belgian had less issue with us compared to the Dutch, and we should taking notes to retaliate against them if the chance arrive (like supporting their political rivals) and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> They still hold the grudge all over these years. Should black listed them to visit Indonesia and deny visa. Belgian had less issue with us compared to the Dutch, and we should taking notes to retaliate against them if the chance arrive (like supporting their political rivals) and so on.


I post the pictures with the names so that thousands, tens of thousands or even hundreds of thousands of Indonesian netizens whom i believe as silent readers know exactly the names and political parties of those MPs which then i'm expecting our netizens will invade, report, etc their Fb accounts or Political parties Fb pages.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> Dutch MPs openly support West Papua separatist movements
> View attachment 578310
> View attachment 578311
> View attachment 578312
> View attachment 578313
> View attachment 578314


Dutch fools never changes.....


----------



## Nike

Actually this joint training X, is one of the largest of its kind ever conducted in Indonesia for the Navy alone they send large number of materiel




Antara/Moch. Asim
*TNI AL Kerahkan 23 Kapal Perang, 14 Pesawat, dan 139 Alutsista Marinir dalam Latgab TNI 2019*

Posted on September 5, 2019 by Roni Sontani
AIRSPACE-REVIEW.com – Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut (TNI AL) mengerahkan 23 kapal perang, 14 pesawat udara, 139 alutsista tempur Marinir, dan 4.242 prajurit TNI AL dalam Latihan Gabungan TNI Dharma Yudha Tahun 2019 yang akan segera dilaksanakan.

Sebelum pelaksanaan Manuver Lapangan (Manlap), seluruh unsur yang dilibatkan dalam latihan gabungan ini, baik dari TNI AD, TNI AL, dan TNI AU terlebih dahulu melaksanakan Apel Gelar Pasukan guna mengukur kesiapan alutsista dan Prajurit.

Gelar Pasukan dipimpin Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat (KSAD) Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa mewakili Panglima TNI di Dermaga Koarmada II Ujung, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Kamis (5/9).





Koarmada II
Turut hadir dalam kesempatan ini adalah Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana TNI Siwi Sukma Adji, Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna serta para pejabat tinggi di jajaran TNI.

Dinas Penerangan Angkatan Laut (Dispenal) dalam rilis berita yang dilayangkan kepada redaksi Airspace Review hari ini menerangkan, Panglima TNI menyampaikan amanatnya yang dibacakan oleh KSAD.

Dikatakan Panglima TNI, Latgab TNI merupakan latihan untuk menguji kesiapsiagaan TNI dalam rangka melaksanakan kampanye militer untuk menghadapi kemungkinan kontijensi yang akan terjadi.





Antara/Moch. Asim
TNI AL dalam Latgab TNI kali ini akan melaksanakan sejumlah serial latihan yang dilaksanakan oleh Komando Tugas Laut Gabungan (Kogaslagab), Komando Tugas Gabungan Amfibi (Kogasgabfib), Pasukan Pendarat Marinir (Pasratmar), maupun Komando Tugas Gabungan Pendaratan Administrasi (Kogasgabratmin).


----------



## striver44

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2147087868732878





*Navy should've invested in OTHT helo capabilities to maximize the range potential of a block III excocet*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

One of the largest Vest, helmet supplier in Indonesia PT FARIN INDUSTRI NUSANTARA. Come with Armoguardlite brands. They had excellent coorperation with Du Pont USA, and provide protective gear for three decades already 

http://www.armoguardlite.com/shop/vests/police-life-vest/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> Dutch MPs openly support West Papua separatist movements
> View attachment 578310
> View attachment 578311
> View attachment 578312
> View attachment 578313
> View attachment 578314


Yea banned them, drop the sigma project as well. There is this one thing I like about our former president Soeharto was when he disbanned IGGI, kicked dutch out and created CGI. They have no right to talk about human right issue whatsoever to us and even condemned us on timor incident. What they have did to us if way far worst then what happened in timor. Ask them to look on their own history book and stick it up to their arse. Darn londo kampret


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2147087868732878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Navy should've invested in OTHT helo capabilities to maximize the range potential of a block III excocet*



Got several MPA aircraft already with datalink system


----------



## umigami

Marine Rouge said:


> Got several MPA aircraft already with datalink system


Bit helo stay with the fleet, MPA aircraft isn't
(Kadang ada, kadang ga)


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Bit helo stay with the fleet, MPA aircraft isn't
> (Kadang ada, kadang ga)



Dont you know how OTH platform and data link works?

*Rencana Bangun Batalion 746, Mabes TNI AD Tinjau Lokasi di Nagekeo*
_





Tim Mabes TNI AD mendatangi lokasi yang direncanakan untuk dibangun Batalion di Desa Tonggurambang, Kecamatan Aesesa, Kabupaten Nagekeo pada Kamis (5/9). Foto oleh: Arkadius Togo,florespedia/kumparan.com
MBAY - Tim Markas Besar (Mabes) Angkatan Darat (AD) mendatangi Kabupaten Nagekeo. Kedatangan mereka dengan tujuan untuk Meninjau lokasi milik TNI AD di Desa Tonggurambang, Kecamatan Aesesa, Kabupaten Nagekeo. Yang mana tempat itu akan direncana pembagunan Batalion 746.

Kedatangan mereka disambut oleh Dandim 1625/Ngada Letkol Inf I Made Putra Suwartawan, didampingi Waka Polsek Urban Aesesa Ipda Johanes Dima, dan Utusan Pemda Nagekeo diaula Hotel Pepita Mbay, Kamis (5/9)

Disaksi Media ini rombongan Mabes AD tiba di kabupaten Nagekeo Kamis (5/9) tepat pukul 02.15 wita siang. Rombongan Mabes AD tidak langsung menuju lokasi rencana pembagunan batalion 746. Tapi rombongan itu langsung di arahkan ke hotel Pepita Mbay. Setelah itu baru menuju lokasi tersebut.

Pasi intel Kodim 1625 Ngada Kapten inf Daniel Sine mengatakan tujuan kedatangan rombongan untuk meninjau lokasi milik TNI yang ada di desa tonggurambang kecamatan Aesesa. Lokasi itu akan di rencanakan bangun batalion 746.

Sementara Paban-1/Jakrenstra Srenad Kol. Czi Adisura Firdaus Tarigan, disela-sela kunjungan itu mengatakan Rencana pembentukan Yonif 746 di Nagekeo telah masuk dalam renstra TNI dan mudah-mudahan dapat direalisasikan pada 2021-2022.

Dimana, pembangunan kesatuan baru setingkat Batalyon di wilayah Flores sangat dibutuhkan, mengingat tingginya hakekat ancaman yang timbul seiring dengan semakin pesatnya pertumbuhan pembangunan dan pariwisata di wilayah Flores khususnya di Labuan Bajo.

"Terkait adanya warga masyarakat yang telah bermukim di atas lahan Trans AD di Desa Tonggurambang, Kecamatan Aesesa, Kabupaten Nagekeo, Kodam IX/Udayana mengharapkan agar warga harus mengakui bahwa lahan yang ditempati merupakan milik TNI AD sejak tahun 80-an," tambah Asrendam IX/Udayana Kol. Arm Ahmad Muttaqin.(FP-03).

https://m.kumparan.com/amp/florespe...s-tni-ad-tinjau-lokasi-di-nagekeo-1roAT3h8KdI_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> Dont you know how OTH platform and data link works?
> 
> *Rencana Bangun Batalion 746, Mabes TNI AD Tinjau Lokasi di Nagekeo*
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim Mabes TNI AD mendatangi lokasi yang direncanakan untuk dibangun Batalion di Desa Tonggurambang, Kecamatan Aesesa, Kabupaten Nagekeo pada Kamis (5/9). Foto oleh: Arkadius Togo,florespedia/kumparan.com
> MBAY - Tim Markas Besar (Mabes) Angkatan Darat (AD) mendatangi Kabupaten Nagekeo. Kedatangan mereka dengan tujuan untuk Meninjau lokasi milik TNI AD di Desa Tonggurambang, Kecamatan Aesesa, Kabupaten Nagekeo. Yang mana tempat itu akan direncana pembagunan Batalion 746.
> 
> Kedatangan mereka disambut oleh Dandim 1625/Ngada Letkol Inf I Made Putra Suwartawan, didampingi Waka Polsek Urban Aesesa Ipda Johanes Dima, dan Utusan Pemda Nagekeo diaula Hotel Pepita Mbay, Kamis (5/9)
> 
> Disaksi Media ini rombongan Mabes AD tiba di kabupaten Nagekeo Kamis (5/9) tepat pukul 02.15 wita siang. Rombongan Mabes AD tidak langsung menuju lokasi rencana pembagunan batalion 746. Tapi rombongan itu langsung di arahkan ke hotel Pepita Mbay. Setelah itu baru menuju lokasi tersebut.
> 
> Pasi intel Kodim 1625 Ngada Kapten inf Daniel Sine mengatakan tujuan kedatangan rombongan untuk meninjau lokasi milik TNI yang ada di desa tonggurambang kecamatan Aesesa. Lokasi itu akan di rencanakan bangun batalion 746.
> 
> Sementara Paban-1/Jakrenstra Srenad Kol. Czi Adisura Firdaus Tarigan, disela-sela kunjungan itu mengatakan Rencana pembentukan Yonif 746 di Nagekeo telah masuk dalam renstra TNI dan mudah-mudahan dapat direalisasikan pada 2021-2022.
> 
> Dimana, pembangunan kesatuan baru setingkat Batalyon di wilayah Flores sangat dibutuhkan, mengingat tingginya hakekat ancaman yang timbul seiring dengan semakin pesatnya pertumbuhan pembangunan dan pariwisata di wilayah Flores khususnya di Labuan Bajo.
> 
> "Terkait adanya warga masyarakat yang telah bermukim di atas lahan Trans AD di Desa Tonggurambang, Kecamatan Aesesa, Kabupaten Nagekeo, Kodam IX/Udayana mengharapkan agar warga harus mengakui bahwa lahan yang ditempati merupakan milik TNI AD sejak tahun 80-an," tambah Asrendam IX/Udayana Kol. Arm Ahmad Muttaqin.(FP-03).
> 
> https://m.kumparan.com/amp/florespe...s-tni-ad-tinjau-lokasi-di-nagekeo-1roAT3h8KdI_


wuihh atambua, kupang, sekarang ini. Kayaknya serius bangun land/aerial/marine denial di pulau2 sekitar pada era renstra 3 ini. Bukannya tetangga cuman ada satu dibawah? Ngimbangin darwin? Sisa sea denial, semoga bisa bangun coastal defence missile yg mumpuni di area itu jg. Mantab lah


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Cromwell said:


> Dutch MPs openly support West Papua separatist movements
> View attachment 578310
> View attachment 578311
> View attachment 578312
> View attachment 578313
> View attachment 578314



I've notice this post of yours in Reddit too.

Anyway those MP simply seek a boost of popularity, they will make some "noise" sure, but that all they can do. These days even the Molluscan doesn't have much of popularity in Nederland, they have presence sure but that all about it.
Dealing with them is similar how you deal with internet troll (which is basically what they are). All you need to do is "don't feed the troll" as in ignoring them while at the same time look for some incriminating details about them to be use at later time if needed, and also undermine their popularity in other front.


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> I've notice this post of yours in Reddit too.
> 
> Anyway those MP simply seek a boost of popularity, they will make some "noise" sure, but that all they can do. These days even the Molluscan doesn't have much of popularity in Nederland, they have presence sure but that all about it.
> Dealing with them is similar how you deal with internet troll (which is basically what they are). All you need to do is "don't feed the troll" as in ignoring them while at the same time look for some incriminating details about them to be use at later time if needed, and also undermine their popularity in other front.



Nowadays we got more chance to retaliate against such trolls, we can digging more information from their digital history and made cyber attack on them if necessary. We are not as helpless as during 1999 (Timor crisis), we even can call reuters news as Hoax news and attack them through comments column and demands apology from them or sue them. Thats why the way government handle Papua issue should be applauded

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

^^^ someone accidentally snapped the docking line/rope , lol .

There's a main gun / cannon installation platform on its geladak(bow) , i hope they really armed it not like the KN Tanjung datu , which i don't even find a weapon installation platform on its bow

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NEKONEKO

trishna_amṛta said:


> I've notice this post of yours in Reddit too.


Reddit was supposedly blocked in Indonesia, lel.


Raduga said:


> i hope they really armed it not like the KN Tanjung datu


Water canon or something like otmel.


----------



## Raduga

jek_sperrow said:


> Reddit was supposedly blocked in Indonesia, lel.
> 
> Water canon or something like otmel.


i dont think it was for water cannon , water cannon rarely need independent platform like that 




but let see in the future .


----------



## striver44

jek_sperrow said:


> Reddit was supposedly blocked in Indonesia, lel.


There's always vpn


----------



## NEKONEKO

Playing real life PUBG.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> ^^^ someone accidentally snapped the docking line/rope , lol .
> 
> There's a main gun / cannon installation platform on its geladak(bow) , i hope they really armed it not like the KN Tanjung datu , which i don't even find a weapon installation platform on its bow
> View attachment 578367


Some tweaks here and there and it could be a base model for our homegrown corvette platform. But why they aren't moving fast then? i'm sure that they are fully capable to if they really want it.


----------



## Raduga

HellFireIndo said:


> Some tweaks here and there and it could be a base model for our homegrown corvette platform. But why they aren't moving fast then? i'm sure that they are fully capable to if they really want it.


Lookt at my instagram url post in the previous page and skipped it into the 4th slide, the video show this ship is actually kinda fast


----------



## barjo

Raduga said:


> Lookt at my instagram url post in the previous page and skipped it into the 4th slide, the video show this ship is actually kinda fast


It's empty so she jolt


----------



## Cromwell

2 CH-4 UAV in Djuanda naval airbase





Credit : Angkasa Review Fb page

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ruhnama

Are UAV also join latgab?
Also what is exocet target in this latgab?

Btw marine use cz 805 while taipur use scar 
The beautiful rifle


----------



## Nike

Somewhere at Djuanda Internasional Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rayadipa

How many CH-4 that we bought ?


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> Lookt at my instagram url post in the previous page and skipped it into the 4th slide, the video show this ship is actually kinda fast


Lol i meant the government moving fast to make them into a real corvette


----------



## Raduga

HellFireIndo said:


> Lol i meant the government moving fast to make them into a real corvette


Owaalah , ya kalo badjet buat bakamla nya encerrr ya cepet , if we wanted to turn such thing into a decent firepower corvette i think we need to scrifice that helipad for gun compartment like vls , ciws , torpedo , kinda like how russian designed its corvette like buyan m , and karakurt


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Coast Guard: Will It surface or sink?*
8th Sep 2019 20:11





Bali's Maritime Security Body personnels rescue two fishermen off Lombok Strait, Karangasem, Bali. ((Foto ANTARA/Ayu Khania Pranishita/2019))

_*Siswanto Rusdi is the director of The National Maritime Institute (NAMARIN)_

Scores of drafts for the establishment of the Indonesian Coast Guard have been prepared, discussed and submitted to the President for approval since 2011. Yet the agency has not seen the light of day. When will it become a reality?

On the flip side, Indonesia needs a coast guard to improve its law enforcement at sea, which is currently being carried out by a number of agencies, though their overlapping jurisdictions is causing confusion among shipping players. This problem often ends up in massive and widespread corruption. This is the root cause of the current concern with the lack of action on the coast guard issue.

To be fair, the ministry has not been standing still in fulfilling its mandate. Scores of drafts for the establishment of the coast guard have been prepared, discussed and submitted to the president for approval. But, they were invariably sent back for rectification, reflecting political wrangling among the local authorities that have jurisdiction in the maritime domain.

Amidst this situation, Badan Koordinasi Keamanan Laut (Bakorkamla) or Maritime Security Coordinating Body, the predecessor of Badan Keamanan Laut/Maritime Security Body, splintered and proclaimed itself the Indonesian Coast Guard by virtue of Law No. 32/2014 on Maritime Affairs. Another maneuver which has created more despair than hope is to have a single law enforcement agency with jurisdiction over the nation’s waters.

Bakorkamla’s decision was regretful, since it was a constituent part of the establishment of ICG, together with Kesatuan Penjagaan Laut dan Pantai (KPLP/the Indonesian Sea and Coast Guard), a director-level unit within the Ministry of Transportation. According to the law, the Indonesia Coast Guard is to be established by the merger of Bakorkamla with KPLP.

That is why when the then-Minister of Transportation Ignasius Jonan wanted to establish ICG, as his plan was to elevate KPLP to a directorate-general position within the ministry. The idea was criticized because ICG is not the institution’s subordinate. As soon as it is set up, it will report to the Indonesian president and its head will have a minister-level status.

Law No. 32/2014 on Maritime Affairs, on the other hand, is the legal basis on which Bakamla, the Indonesian Maritime Security Agency, was set up to deal with the wider ocean or maritime domain. It is a ministerial-level institution which reports directly to the president. Of 74 chapters, provisions relating to the organization in question make up 18%, or 11 chapters. Additionally, those chapters were inserted subsequent to the initial draft of the law, which did not contain them.

In Indonesia’s legal system, to enact a new institution or agency, as ordered by law, scores of regulations should be in place. For example, in hierarchical order, below the law there is a government regulation or "Peraturan Pemerintah (PP)", in local parlance. Next is the Presidential Order or Perpres.

In the case of Bakamla, there has been no PP issued by the government until now. The agency only has a Perpres (PP No. 178/2014) signed by President Joko Widodo two months after he took up his presidency in December 2014.

It is interesting to note that although the term Bakamla is translated into English as “coast guard” – and their personnel consequently consider themselves as coast guards – not a single mention of “coast guard” can be found in Law No. 32/2014 on Maritime Affairs. The agency presently is submitting a bill on Maritime Security to parliament to boost its muscle.

Answering a recent media query on the unclear fate of the proposed Indonesian Coast Guard, the new Minister of Transportation, Budi Karya Sumadi, said that he was willing to merge his office’s KPLP with all existing maritime security institutions to set up a single coast guard agency.

He said he would let the Ministry of State Bureaucracy carry out the plan. After three years, replacing Jonan as transport minister and remaining silent on the issue, Budi’s statement was quite shocking. Yet, it is timely because it triggers a new hope in the public’s mind that Indonesia will finally have a real coast guard.

Still, a commitment is not enough; so many things have to be done to make it a reality. Given Indonesia’s legal and political circumstances, the question then is what must be done by the government to quickly establish the Indonesian Coast Guard?

The main problem in the enforcement of laws over national waters is that there are many agencies having jurisdiction and assets, including the National Police and the Indonesian Navy. These institutions at times interdict commercial vessels asking basically irrelevant questions.

For instance, they would order a captain to show a wreck removal certificate (WRC). This is really ridiculous, since Indonesia is not a party to the Nairobi Convention on which the issuance of the certificate is regulated.

If the Indonesian Coast Guard is to be set up, the power of the National Police and the Indonesian Navy, as well as other institutions, such as the Customs, Ministry of Fisheries and more, to intercept vessels at sea must be firstly adjusted and then transferred to ICG as soon as it is later enacted. Consequently, an amendment to laws relating to those powers is urgently required and the agenda for that needs to be properly settled in the 2019-2024 parliament.

The transport minister has set no timeframe for the merger of all existing maritime security institutions into a single coast guard agency. Neither has the Minister of State Bureaucracy. Hopefully, communication between the two ministers will be set in motion soon to finally bring to reality the establishment of the Indonesian Coast Guard.


_The views and opinions expressed on this page are those of the authors and do not necessarily reflect the official policy or position of ANTARA News Agency._
By Siswanto Rusdi*

Editor: Gusti Nur Cahya Aryani

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/132380/indonesian-coast-guard-will-it-surface-or-sink


----------



## umigami

Found interesting documentary about ex-ss paratrooper turn arm dealer after the war.

Make me thinking, did some of our german weapons prior operation trikora come from this guy and BND illegal business??

I mean if you look at wiki page and list of jaguar class boat (MTB Matjan Tutul dan kawan2nya) there is no mention of Indonesia get its hand on them. Isn't that mean that was an unauthorized undocumented sale?

And our rheinmetall G3 too. There's no documentation of their sale either


----------



## Ruhnama

umigami said:


> Found interesting documentary about ex-ss paratrooper turn arm dealer after the war.
> 
> Make me thinking, did some of our german weapons prior operation trikora come from this guy and BND illegal business??
> 
> I mean if you look at wiki page and list of jaguar class boat (MTB Matjan Tutul dan kawan2nya) there is no mention of Indonesia get its hand on them. Isn't that mean that was an unauthorized undocumented sale?
> 
> And our rheinmetall G3 too. There's no documentation of their sale either



The collapsible stock but made in rheimetall not HK (hk make g3 with collapsible stock in 1970s) also it is early varian use it.
Btw why TNI called this rifle CETME?

Ah as i know KRI Macan Tutul didnt have torpedo....


----------



## radialv

Cromwell said:


> 2 CH-4 UAV in Djuanda naval airbase
> View attachment 578424
> 
> Credit : Angkasa Review Fb page


ch4 version A or B?


----------



## Cromwell

2 units of CH-4B with scheduled testing of HJ12 missiles on Latgab, temporarily hosted in Djuanda Naval Airbase, Surabaya.
As for Exocet target, it was KRI Sambu 902 ( retired ) refuelling tanker vessel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Latgab 2019, airstrike kredit to tni au

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> Latgab 2019, airstrike kredit to tni au
> 
> View attachment 578468
> View attachment 578469
> View attachment 578470
> View attachment 578471
> View attachment 578472
> View attachment 578473
> View attachment 578474
> View attachment 578475
> View attachment 578476


Murican style saturation bombing, now they get a taste of it and keep doing it for a couple of time already, they must feel the need of doing more airstrikes like this but on a bigger scale AKA more jets.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

umigami said:


> Make me thinking, did some of our german weapons prior operation trikora come from this guy and BND illegal business??



Indonesia or _Nederlandsch-Indië_ and German relation in general (NOT exclusively NAZI) has a long history, but that would be opening a can of worm if it ever open.


----------



## Gundala

HellFireIndo said:


> Murican style saturation bombing, now they get a taste of it and keep doing it for a couple of time already, they must feel the need of doing more airstrikes like this but on a bigger scale AKA more jets


yea sis, but in the end politics will win most of the time. To be honest Im kinda concern about when we would have additional airframe. 2020 budget doesnt look good for AU, global economic prediction isnt in favor for spending spree. Aside from SU35 uncertainty and its corelation with Viper purchase with some foreign politics spices we are experiencing today it creates additional clouds over our head. Hopefully govt will short it out and find a comprehensive solution soon.



trishna_amṛta said:


> Indonesia or _Nederlandsch-Indië_ and German relation in general (NOT exclusively NAZI) has a long history, but that would be opening a can of worm if it ever open.


Pls do elaborate more. Some worms are good for our health and some dont hehehe, joke aside I would love to see the stand of our relation with Germany. At least the overview of it, since I see the Germans are somewhat distant it self from US this last couple of years. Last Merkel visit to China showed another sign of how they going to apply their political move toward US dispite trade war going on between US-China. I would like to see how its going to effect us politcally and defensely in a future


----------



## radialv

Cromwell said:


> 2 units of CH-4B with scheduled testing of HJ12 missiles on Latgab, temporarily hosted in Djuanda Naval Airbase, Surabaya.
> As for Exocet target, it was KRI Sambu 902 ( retired ) refuelling tanker vessel


naisss.. fully armed CH-4


----------



## Raduga

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

MCC (Mobile Command Center) manufactured by Delima Jaya Karoseri

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HellFireIndo

Gundala said:


> yea sis


But i'm a guy lol


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Gundala said:


> Pls do elaborate more. Some worms are good for our health and some dont hehehe, joke aside I would love to see the stand of our relation with Germany. At least the overview of it, since I see the Germans are somewhat distant it self from US this last couple of years. Last Merkel visit to China showed another sign of how they going to apply their political move toward US dispite trade war going on between US-China. I would like to see how its going to effect us politcally and defensely in a future



Even all the way back in the heyday of VOC at least half of what we known today as "Londo" aren't actually Dutch. Remember the Javanese word "Londo" is a generic term to describe anyone of European descent regardless of their origin / citizenship. 
Skip forward to interwar period between WWI and WWII there are also plenty of Europeans who came for variety of reason (business, adventure, veterans, escapee / convict, etc) and when they settle here they adopt local culture and language, thus they also spoke _Nederlands_ which is the _lingua franca_ of the Europeans in Nusantara at the time. Some of them who are business savvy enough to profiting during WWII by supplying anyone who has the money (ada uang, ada barang), or in the most extreme case there are also those whose... (can't find the word), well suffice to say there are those who doesn't return to Europe after the surrender of German, and scuttle anything that could be use to trace back their origin but also not forget to scavenging any war supplies & equipments, and afterward declaring themself as Dutch when the Allied force came. Those Germans eeech... sorry I mean "Londo" eventually settle mostly in Java with some of them even goes all the way to change their name to sound less German or adopt Javanese name altogether (all they need to do is declaring, no need for complicated paperwork either).

Something to keep in mind, that those folks are the one who joined the fight against the Brit during the Battle of Surabaya.

Current days German is a different kind of animal compare to the good ol Prussian dominated German of old (sadly those days are gone). Personally I don't see anything significant between Indonesia - German relation in any foreseeable future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Government to enhance border parallel road construction in Kalimantan*
6 minutes ago






The Illustration of a border parallel road in West Kalimantan. (HO/Documentation of the Ministry of PUPR/Sw)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Ministry of Public Works and People Housing (PUPR) has been progressively working on and enhancing the construction of a parallel road bordering Kalimantan Island that spans nearly 1,920 kilometers.

"The construction of a border road was part of the implementation of President Joko Widodo and Vice President Jusuf Kalla's Nawa Cita (nine development priorities) to build the nation, starting from the frontiers in order to protect national sovereignty," PUPR Minister Basuki Hadimuljono noted in a statement received here on Monday.

Hadimuljono highlighted the strategic value of this construction since it was not merely to apply protection and security functions but also to open isolation of the border area and drive economic growth.

According to the PUPR data, in West Kalimantan Province, the border parallel road from Temajuk to East Kalimantan's border spans 827.97 kilometers, of which 317.05 kilometers, or 38 percent, was paved; 253.29 kilometers, or 31 percent, of subbase; while the other 257.63 kilometers, or 31 percent, of still subgrade.

The construction of a seven-meter-wide roadway and 25-meter-wide road reserve area is processed by the Ministry of PUPR's Directorate General of Highways and assisted by Army's Directorate of Engineering.

Some Rp4.5 trillion of budget has been estimated for the entire process that will end in 2024 comprising 12 segments and bridges. 
Related news: Ministry to call for tenders for seven toll road sections

Related news: Hutama Karya awaits govt scheme to build new capital city

Related news: Jokowi undertakes work visit to West Kalimantan

Close



EDITED BY INE

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/13...rder-parallel-road-construction-in-kalimantan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> yea sis, but in the end politics will win most of the time. To be honest Im kinda concern about when we would have additional airframe. 2020 budget doesnt look good for AU, global economic prediction isnt in favor for spending spree. Aside from SU35 uncertainty and its corelation with Viper purchase with some foreign politics spices we are experiencing today it creates additional clouds over our head. Hopefully govt will short it out and find a comprehensive solution soon.
> 
> 
> Pls do elaborate more. Some worms are good for our health and some dont hehehe, joke aside I would love to see the stand of our relation with Germany. At least the overview of it, since I see the Germans are somewhat distant it self from US this last couple of years. Last Merkel visit to China showed another sign of how they going to apply their political move toward US dispite trade war going on between US-China. I would like to see how its going to effect us politcally and defensely in a future


Procurement can use PLN ( Pinjaman Luar Negeri ), issue i heard the problem is from Ministry of Finance which witholds major military equipments acquisition. Most of state credits are due to expire within this late year including funding for frigates project. Actually i've been reading many rumours like this from Army Internal Magazine




Some rumours speak of 4.4 Billions US$ for complete version ( spare parts, full specs, training cost, and armaments ) for 32 F-16 V others speak of 16 F-16 V & 16 C-130 J. Honestly rumours are everywhere only time will tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

HellFireIndo said:


> But i'm a guy lol


Sorry man LOL, I thought it was sis Rouge post 



Cromwell said:


> issue i heard the problem is from Ministry of Finance which witholds major military equipments acquisition


Yea, it makes sense and thats what I thought. State current account deficit (CAD), 30% loan ratio to gdp, etc will push her to hold the purchase. Specially with the latest world bank release/suggestion that only foreign direct investment can really cure our CAD which is sadly one of our weakest link in term of regional competition. Singapore is one of our biggest investor yet their projected growth is only zero point something. It really doesnt look good for future military assets acquisition for now.

What prolly can be done is ToT in form of economy additional value such as making F16 parts for DI to do. Our 32 Purchase, 66 for Taiwan and other future order can reduce the cost to our economy. So the project that will most likely to come in our near future is prolly the one with high local content/work part such as Iver but sadly will most likely be FFBNW  As for the rest of the project, like you said "only time will tell"


----------



## Nike

*Saat Sukhoi dan F16 TNI AU Membombardir Pertahanan Udara Musuh*
Hari pertama Latihan Gabungan TNI dengan sandi Dharma Yudha 2019 di Situbondo Jawa Timur, Senin (9/9/2019), diwarnai demonstrasi kecanggihan dua pesawat tempur andalan TNI AU, Sukhoi Su27/30 dan F16 Fighting Falcon

OlehKHAERUDIN
9 September 2019 12:39 WIB·3 menit baca




DOKUMENTASI DINAS PENERANGAN TNI AU
Wilayah pertahanan udara musuh dibombardir dua pesawat tempur strategis TNI AU, Sukhoi Su27/30 dan F16 Fighting Falcon, pada hari pertama latihan gabungan TNI bersandi Dharma Yudha 2019 di Situbondo, Jawa Timur, Senin (9/9/2019).

JAKARTA, KOMPAS – Hari pertama Latihan Gabungan TNI dengan sandi Dharma Yudha 2019 di Situbondo Jawa Timur, Senin (9/9/2019), diwarnai demonstrasi kecanggihan dua pesawat tempur andalan TNI AU, Sukhoi Su27/30 dan F16 Fighting Falcon melakukan demonstrasi paket penyerangan komposit atau composit striker ke pertahanan udara musuh. Composit strike berupa manuver serangan dadakan ke pertahanan udara musuh atau _suppression enemy’s air defence_ (SEAD).

_Composit strike_ di awali dengan operasi pengamatan udara pada ketinggian 18000 kaki oleh pesawat Boeing B737 Intai Maritim dari Skadron Udara 5 Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin Makassar. Setelah mendapatkan informasi tentang sasaran pertahanan udara musuh, Komando Tugas Udara Gabungan (Kogasudgab) TNI AU segera menganalisis sasaran dan mengerahkan satu paket penyerang komposit untuk membombardir kekuatan pertahanan udara musuh.

Pesawat tempur strategis Sukhoi Su27/30 dengan tanda panggilan (callsign) Thunder berfungsi sebagai penyerang pendadakan menggunakan bom jenis OFAB-250. Sukhoi berada di belakang 4 F16 Fighting Falcon dengan _callsign_Falcon yang berfungsi sebagai _sweeper._





DOKUMENTASI DINAS PENERANGAN TNI AU
Salah satu pesawat tempur strategis TNI AU Sukhoi Su 27/30 tengah melakukan manuver dalam penyerangan komposit ke wilayah pertahanan udara musuh, pada hari pertama latihan gabungan TNI 2019 di Situbondo Jawa Timur, Senin (9/9/2019).

Setelah itu disusul dengan serangan gelombang kedua, oleh 4 Sukhoi Su27/30 Flanker yang membawa bom jenis OFAB-250 dan 4 pesawat T50i Golden membawa bom jenis Mk-82. Sebagai pengawal serangan gelombang kedua adalah empat pesawat Hawk 109/209 Elang.

Rangkaian serangan udara yang dilakukan Kogasudgab menggunakan doktrin Operasi Serangan Udara Strategis (OSUS) dan Operasi Lawan Udara Ofensif (OLUO) TNI AU. Tujuan serangan udara menggunakan pesawat tempur strategis TNI AU ini adalah untuk merebut keunggulan udara dari pihak lawan. Setelah itu, operasi lanjutan di darat dan di laut dapat dilakukan dengan aman.

https://bebas.kompas.id/baca/utama/...d&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=socmed_share


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Gundala said:


> Singapore is one of our biggest investor yet their projected growth is only zero point something.



Actually Singapore banks merely act as transit point for the funding and place to setup the SPE _(special-purpose entity)_. So those numbers you see that indicate that Singapore is the biggest investor in Indonesia is eehm... kinda misleading.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

trishna_amṛta said:


> Actually Singapore banks merely act as transit point for the funding and place to setup the SPE _(special-purpose entity)_. So those numbers you see that indicate that Singapore is the biggest investor in Indonesia is eehm... kinda misleading.


Good point to counter these smug-*** Sings' shallow arguments, it's basically the same as Singapore being "_the largest oil exporter to Indonesia_", misleading statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

trishna_amṛta said:


> Actually Singapore banks merely act as transit point for the funding and place to setup the SPE _(special-purpose entity)_. So those numbers you see that indicate that Singapore is the biggest investor in Indonesia is eehm... kinda misleading.


then from whom? 
which one is the largest?


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> *Saat Sukhoi dan F16 TNI AU Membombardir Pertahanan Udara Musuh*
> Hari pertama Latihan Gabungan TNI dengan sandi Dharma Yudha 2019 di Situbondo Jawa Timur, Senin (9/9/2019), diwarnai demonstrasi kecanggihan dua pesawat tempur andalan TNI AU, Sukhoi Su27/30 dan F16 Fighting Falcon
> 
> OlehKHAERUDIN
> 9 September 2019 12:39 WIB·3 menit baca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOKUMENTASI DINAS PENERANGAN TNI AU
> Wilayah pertahanan udara musuh dibombardir dua pesawat tempur strategis TNI AU, Sukhoi Su27/30 dan F16 Fighting Falcon, pada hari pertama latihan gabungan TNI bersandi Dharma Yudha 2019 di Situbondo, Jawa Timur, Senin (9/9/2019).
> 
> JAKARTA, KOMPAS – Hari pertama Latihan Gabungan TNI dengan sandi Dharma Yudha 2019 di Situbondo Jawa Timur, Senin (9/9/2019), diwarnai demonstrasi kecanggihan dua pesawat tempur andalan TNI AU, Sukhoi Su27/30 dan F16 Fighting Falcon melakukan demonstrasi paket penyerangan komposit atau composit striker ke pertahanan udara musuh. Composit strike berupa manuver serangan dadakan ke pertahanan udara musuh atau _suppression enemy’s air defence_ (SEAD).
> 
> _Composit strike_ di awali dengan operasi pengamatan udara pada ketinggian 18000 kaki oleh pesawat Boeing B737 Intai Maritim dari Skadron Udara 5 Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin Makassar. Setelah mendapatkan informasi tentang sasaran pertahanan udara musuh, Komando Tugas Udara Gabungan (Kogasudgab) TNI AU segera menganalisis sasaran dan mengerahkan satu paket penyerang komposit untuk membombardir kekuatan pertahanan udara musuh.
> 
> Pesawat tempur strategis Sukhoi Su27/30 dengan tanda panggilan (callsign) Thunder berfungsi sebagai penyerang pendadakan menggunakan bom jenis OFAB-250. Sukhoi berada di belakang 4 F16 Fighting Falcon dengan _callsign_Falcon yang berfungsi sebagai _sweeper._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOKUMENTASI DINAS PENERANGAN TNI AU
> Salah satu pesawat tempur strategis TNI AU Sukhoi Su 27/30 tengah melakukan manuver dalam penyerangan komposit ke wilayah pertahanan udara musuh, pada hari pertama latihan gabungan TNI 2019 di Situbondo Jawa Timur, Senin (9/9/2019).
> 
> Setelah itu disusul dengan serangan gelombang kedua, oleh 4 Sukhoi Su27/30 Flanker yang membawa bom jenis OFAB-250 dan 4 pesawat T50i Golden membawa bom jenis Mk-82. Sebagai pengawal serangan gelombang kedua adalah empat pesawat Hawk 109/209 Elang.
> 
> Rangkaian serangan udara yang dilakukan Kogasudgab menggunakan doktrin Operasi Serangan Udara Strategis (OSUS) dan Operasi Lawan Udara Ofensif (OLUO) TNI AU. Tujuan serangan udara menggunakan pesawat tempur strategis TNI AU ini adalah untuk merebut keunggulan udara dari pihak lawan. Setelah itu, operasi lanjutan di darat dan di laut dapat dilakukan dengan aman.
> 
> https://bebas.kompas.id/baca/utama/...d&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=socmed_share


Nice OSUS. Escort, Striker, Sweeper, common formation for ground attack. If only that SU35+F16Viper are here already then the composition would be much nicer, and we shoulda replace those hawks soon. Those hawks seems out of place here. I dont mind the T-50i tho 



trishna_amṛta said:


> Actually Singapore banks merely act as transit point for the funding and place to setup the SPE _(special-purpose entity)_. So those numbers you see that indicate that Singapore is the biggest investor in Indonesia is eehm... kinda misleading


Hehehe true, 1st.Sing-2nd.Japan-3rd.China-4th.Hongkong-5th.Malaysia (First quarter 2019 report). Now Sing & Hongkong is usually acting as hub. So where the actual money came from? We can only guess but I bet most of it comes from no.3 

Skrng tarik benang merahnya. Angka investasi panda naik terus (jalur sutra makin mulus?)-Om sam ngomel?-papua rame-jkw kesel-kapolri/pangab nginep di papua=statement keras?-latihan asean om sam kita kirim observer 1 doang. Kayaknya ada yg baper, gossipin politik emang maknyus 



HellFireIndo said:


> Good point to counter these smug-*** Sings' shallow arguments, it's basically the same as Singapore being "_the largest oil exporter to Indonesia_", misleading statement.


Yea, trader to be exact. But the reality most of the stock is owned by china company, at least thats what I know first hand last year or so.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

umigami said:


> then from whom?
> which one is the largest?



Not sure about the largest, but I knew for certain that significant amount are actually from INDONESIA. For example I also have miniscule amount of investment in HK finance sector which luckily I've managed to pullout in light of the current ongoing riot / looting.
The main reason for it is to provide "safety net" for the investor (everybody wan't their money back eventually).

BTW there are also bunch of investments from "certain country in middle east"


----------



## Nike

Cassoary exercise 2019










F 16 sweeper






Day 2






Free fall of Dalpur





Suppression of Hawk






Btw, kok ga ada simulasi pertahanan udara pas malam hari ya? Pake tracer plus lampu sorot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MacanJawa

Marine Rouge said:


> Cassoary exercise 2019
> 
> Btw, kok ga ada simulasi pertahanan udara pas malam hari ya? Pake tracer plus lampu sorot



kayak d-day airborne di normandy ya?


----------



## mandala

Live firing of Indonesian Army Javelin ATGM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> Live firing of Indonesian Army Javelin ATGM.



Keknya javelin yg kemaren pas Garuda Shield punya US ARMY ya


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171215708232925184
Something hard to crack like peleliu airfield would disaster


----------



## HellFireIndo

mandala said:


> Live firing of Indonesian Army Javelin ATGM.


We need *MOAR *of 'em in hundreds.



Marine Rouge said:


> Cassoary exercise 2019
> 
> View attachment 578654
> View attachment 578655
> 
> 
> F 16 sweeper
> 
> View attachment 578656
> 
> 
> Day 2
> 
> View attachment 578657
> 
> 
> Free fall of Dalpur
> 
> View attachment 578658
> 
> Suppression of Hawk
> 
> View attachment 578659
> 
> 
> Btw, kok ga ada simulasi pertahanan udara pas malam hari ya? Pake tracer plus lampu sorot



I think US Military's doctrine of bombardment/Shock and Awe will suits us best, as when it comes to Military mindset, we are kinda similar to them and that the Military itself find comfort in using US made weaponry.


----------



## NEKONEKO

HellFireIndo said:


> bombardment/Shock and Awe will suits us best,


Ain't got enough fire power to do that


----------



## UMNOPutra

mandala said:


> Live firing of Indonesian Army Javelin ATGM.



Woow... Hebatnya ... Unjuk Jaguh menggunakan barang milik USA .. Ada rencana nak beli?


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> Woow... Hebatnya ... Unjuk Jaguh menggunakan barang milik USA .. Ada rencana nak beli?



They are bought already


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> We need *MOAR *of 'em in hundreds.
> 
> 
> 
> I think US Military's doctrine of bombardment/Shock and Awe will suits us best, as when it comes to Military mindset, we are kinda similar to them and that the Military itself find comfort in using US made weaponry.



Until now we surely emulate much of their tactic, but the thing is since 1965 we are neglected our Air Force so much until they are not much compared to regional power like Australia or South Korean forces. We should adding more squadron, training regime, support system and finally air frame. Before in the past we got sufficient number of bomber and fighter to do shock and awe tactic or even threaten enemy formation and support base, but now we are fall short in everything not even our supposed SEAD squadron being properly equipped like wild weasel squadron nor we have them in first place


----------



## mandala

UMNOPutra said:


> Woow... Hebatnya ... Unjuk Jaguh menggunakan barang milik USA .. Ada rencana nak beli?


Ah so coming from the person that mocks the Palu earthquakes where my wife's cousin family lives in. Playing mockery on other people's life. Don't you EVER do that again !!!

I rarely reply to your trolling but since you reply from a post i have posted the answer is unfortunately for you that is Indonesian very owned Javelin ATGM in the video.

https://www.dsca.mil/major-arms-sales/indonesia-javelin-missiles

Previous live firing test in 2016.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



HellFireIndo said:


> We need *MOAR *of 'em in hundreds.


Indonesia bought 180 Javelin missiles and 25 Command Launch Units (CLU) is a good start though. Hope more to be purchase in the 3rd MEF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

jek_sperrow said:


> Ain't got enough fire power to do that


So we would wait lol, at least they are being explicit in their intention (to achieve such a feat), as being shown in the latest drills.


----------



## radialv

UMNOPutra said:


> Woow... Hebatnya ... Unjuk Jaguh menggunakan barang milik USA .. Ada rencana nak beli?


phaethatic dumb *** .... we already bought and received javelin


----------



## Soman45

UMNOPutra said:


> Woow... Hebatnya ... Unjuk Jaguh menggunakan barang milik USA .. Ada rencana nak beli?


LOL we already bought this toy since 2012....it's already ours but yeah your troll is not working...better next time and this is the real things btw unlike your rumour about having "javelin" ATGM because Shepardmedia's mistakes and wikipedia LOL


----------



## GraveDigger388

UMNOPutra said:


> Woow... Hebatnya ... Unjuk Jaguh menggunakan barang milik USA .. Ada rencana nak beli?


We bought em since what 5 years ago?

Have you been living under a rock?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

IGNOREEE never feed the trolls , attention and reply from yours is all that he wants .

Anyway not related to defense but something that we've been discussed in previous page before 

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Ijin gabung nice to meet y'all hope i can be useful in here,maybe some of you already know me in indo*******, dont worry about iver will be FFBNW 340 m US$ for fully equipped iver "Fully equipped, an Iver Huitfeldt frigate costs the equivalent of $340 million, Rear Adm. Olsen said. Most of that, about $207 million, goes to weapons, sensors, and other electronics, which drive the cost of modern warships worldwide. The hull, engines, and other mechanical systems (HME) only cost about $133 million — although Olsen acknowledges it would probably cost more in a US shipyard than it did in Maersk’s Odense shipyard, which has since been closed in any case."
Im just hoping since odense (maersk) offered us a new design our navy design centre will make it looks like type 26 and NSM for ashm,btw i want to ask are we looking forward for coastal battery system ? since our DoD "jajakin" K300P tempo lalu dan India nawarin brahmos btw Any info about Merad AD dan Melorad TNI AU yg masuk ke renstra IV? I dont think we will procure nasams for Melorad sam for our airforce since nasams is classified as an MLAAD system As far as i know we will likely purchase tanker,strategic mpa and aewc also workhorse fighter from USA thanks to cpo ban idk about SAM system.

https://breakingdefense.com/2017/07...flex-frigate-for-us-navy-but-whats-real-cost/


----------



## Cromwell

Sembayem said:


> Ijin gabung nice to meet y'all hope i can be useful in here,maybe some of you already know me in indo*******, dont worry about iver will be FFBNW 340 m US$ for fully equipped iver "Fully equipped, an Iver Huitfeldt frigate costs the equivalent of $340 million, Rear Adm. Olsen said. Most of that, about $207 million, goes to weapons, sensors, and other electronics, which drive the cost of modern warships worldwide. The hull, engines, and other mechanical systems (HME) only cost about $133 million — although Olsen acknowledges it would probably cost more in a US shipyard than it did in Maersk’s Odense shipyard, which has since been closed in any case."
> Im just hoping since odense (maersk) offered us a new design our navy design centre will make it looks like type 26 and NSM for ashm,btw i want to ask are we looking forward for coastal battery system ? since our DoD "jajakin" K300P tempo lalu dan India nawarin brahmos btw Any info about Merad AD dan Melorad TNI AU yg masuk ke renstra IV? I dont think we will procure nasams for Melorad sam for our airforce since nasams is classified as an MLAAD system As far as i know we will likely purchase tanker,strategic mpa and aewc also workhorse fighter from USA thanks to cpo ban idk about SAM system.
> 
> https://breakingdefense.com/2017/07...flex-frigate-for-us-navy-but-whats-real-cost/


The article from March which i posted previously didn't mention " Iver Huitfeldt " but " a variant of Iver Huitfeldt " which could be the Babcock Type 31, original Sovaernet specs or something else, we don't know yet. As air defence, you can backtrack my infographic posting which indicated requirement for 2 regiments & 5 detachments of medium & long air defence which might also be filled with NASAMS and something else which we don't know yet.


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> The article from March which i posted previously didn't mention " Iver Huitfeldt " but " a variant of Iver Huitfeldt " which could be the Babcock Type 31, original Sovaernet specs or something else, we don't know yet. As air defence, you can backtrack my infographic posting which indicated requirement for 2 regiments & 5 detachments of medium & long air defence which might also be filled with NASAMS and something else which we don't know yet.



Well the brochure had arrived in my office, but i cant put them online yet. You must be know what they want so far so good


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> Well the brochure had arrived in my office, but i cant put them online yet. You must be know what they want so far so good


Back in 2016 i thought it was going to be Absalon Class since it was advertised by Embassy of Denmark in Jakarta but then we actually after something else. Well some we should keep untill the time is up for public some we keep as private consumption. This one naval project, this will have to wait before any of us can post it here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Marine Rouge said:


> Well the brochure had arrived in my office, but i cant put them online yet. You must be know what they want so far so good


Nice. So is it a new Iver variant?


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Marine Rouge said:


> Well the brochure had arrived in my office, but i cant put them online yet. You must be know what they want so far so good


Knowing we will acquire it for certain is good enough for me.


----------



## Raduga

Marine Rouge said:


> Well the brochure had arrived in my office, but i cant put them online yet. You must be know what they want so far so good


I remember one of the TNI guys said they want to ramped up that thing to atleast having a destroyer capabilty , seeing the stanflex space on current iver were filled with 32x mk41 vls and 24x mk56 vls , they could somehow decide to fill that stanflex space with maybe 64x mk41 vls , which probably enough to call it as AAW destroyer (and if we decide to use APAR Block 2 too) , but i dont really put too much hope on my own imagined specification though ...


----------



## Cromwell

Interesting background

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Sorry what aircraft it is? Sukhoi family? Or not?


----------



## Cromwell

Ruhnama said:


> Sorry what aircraft it is? Sukhoi family? Or not?


Eurofighter


----------



## barjo

mandala said:


> Nice. So is it a new Iver variant?


Same hull different sensor


----------



## mandala

barjo said:


> Same hull different sensor


So you have seen also the brochure?

The hull should the same but maybe there is some new design of the ship itself from the original Iver like this recent Arrowhead 140 promotional video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> The article from March which i posted previously didn't mention " Iver Huitfeldt " but " a variant of Iver Huitfeldt " which could be the Babcock Type 31, original Sovaernet specs or something else, we don't know yet. As air defence, you can backtrack my infographic posting which indicated requirement for 2 regiments & 5 detachments of medium & long air defence which might also be filled with NASAMS and something else which we don't know yet.



Yeah i noticed it,but the price gak bakel jauh dari iver lah apalagi odense offered us to build this ship in pal shipyard with local content,btw i still dont get it the purpose of jajakin brahmos for yakhont replacer,i mean van speijk is going to retired very soon there's no ship that can carry brahmos in our Navy inventory they should looking for more exocet and take the license+coastal battery or if they want new ashm NSM would be good since it have land attack capabilities. 

As for air defence im not suprised if we get thaad/pac 3 mse tho apalagi waktu kongres senior AS dateng mereka foto sama menhan dah kayak close friend "ketawa-ketiwi",but i i suggested meads because the flexibility and plug& fight that system have. Well at last its tni decision tho


----------



## Raduga

mandala said:


> So you have seen also the brochure?
> 
> The hull should the same but maybe there is some new design of the ship itself from the original Iver like this recent Arrowhead 140 promotional video.



or this one






im actually craved the one with new APAR Block 2 (New APAR + Sea Master 400)which is the one that proposed for canadian navy , so the place where SMART-L radar are placed can become more loose and flexible to add certain others thing


----------



## Cromwell

August 13th, 2019 





South Korean plan to apply Towed Array Sonar ( TAS ) in their inventory of Changbogo Class

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raduga

can this become an excuse for TNI to ask PT PAL , Daewoo and Administration for 200metre + LPD design ? this is going to be the heaviest LPD in ASEAN


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> can this become an excuse for TNI to ask PT PAL , Daewoo and Administration for 200metre + LPD design ? this is going to be the heaviest LPD in ASEAN


Lol China moving fast, swaying our neighbors to their side one by one. My concern is that ASEAN's political influence will be severely challenged by China's own interest, not good for neutrality's sake.


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Back in 2016 i thought it was going to be Absalon Class since it was advertised by Embassy of Denmark in Jakarta but then we actually after something else. Well some we should keep untill the time is up for public some we keep as private consumption. This one naval project, this will have to wait before any of us can post it here



Brochure for the missiles, actually corporation i work with had submitted missiles for the pair


----------



## Nike

*Russia keen to share its cyber-technology with Indonesia*
10th Sep 2019 23:12





Head of Association for Exports of Technological Sovereignty (ASSETS) Andrey Bezrukoz talked to a participant at the workshop of "Exports of Technological Sovereignty" in Jakarta, Tuesday (Sept 10, 2019). (ANTARA/Genta Tenri Mawangi)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - A Russian association of cyber-tech companies has shown interest in sharing knowledge and supporting the Indonesian government’s plan to improve the country's human capital on cyber-technology. 

On the sidelines of an "Exports of Technological Sovereignty" workshop in Jakarta, the head of the Association for Exports of Technological Sovereignty (ASSETS), Andrey Bezrukoz, said here Tuesday that a large number of the workforce in Indonesia has potential when it comes to developing the cyber-technology sectors.


On the other hand, Russia has been widely acknowledged as one of the few states in the world with the most advanced cyber-technology sector, he added.


"The meeting is just a start as what we would like to do is to create a permanent base of cooperation of technology between leading companies and universities of the two countries. Today's event is a start for technology exchanges, and of course, it also means training people," Bezrukoz explained.


Related news: Indonesia-Russia business forum yields 13 trade agreements

Meanwhile, a non-governmental body Indonesia Cyber Security Forum (ICSF) explained that the number of cyber-technology graduates and experts in the country remained low, although the need for cyber experts was relatively high.


"I was greatly concerned about our human capital's capacity when it comes to cyber-technology as it was not determined by the machine or the tools, but the man who creates and develops it. However, now, graduates of cyber-technology appear to be a rarity in the country," Ardi Sutedja, the chairman of ICSF, said.


Therefore, a collaboration to train people remained crucial to develop the cyber-technology sector in Indonesia, according to Sutedja.


Russia was one of few countries with most advanced cyber-technology development in the world beside US and China, Sutedja said.


Therefore, the offer from ASSETS was a fine opportunity for Indonesia to enhance its knowledge on cyber-technology, he believed.


"Russia had protected its technology for years, but now it is reaching out to other countries. The main purpose of this workshop is, of course, business, but I see the Russian companies are also keen to collaborate with us on developing a new platform," he added. 

Related news: Putin to pay scheduled visit to Indonesia in 2020

Related news: Indonesia intensifies business, investment promotion in Russian far east

Editor: Gusti Nur Cahya Aryani

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/132540/russia-keen-to-share-its-cyber-technology-with-indonesia

Well if its means Indonesian can breach US security wall and getting data on anti indonesia senator to get rid of them its a worthy Trade


----------



## Nike

One of lightning programme, to produce type certificate only need less than two year timeline thus starting the low rate initial production phase for the next year. Not even Badak as fast as this one



PT Pindad (Persero) berhasil mengantongi Seritifikat Tipe Medium Tank Harimau kategori Kendaraan Tempur Nomor: IMLA/TC/RANPUR/010/2019 yang telah melalui serangkaian uji dengan baik. Sertifikat Tipe ditandatangani dan diserahkan oleh Kepala Pusat Kelaikan (Kapuslaik) Kementerian Pertahanan, Laksma TNI Teguh Sugiono dan diterima secara langsung oleh Direktur Teknik dan Pengembangan Ade Bagdja di Kantor Kementerian Pertahanan RI, Jakarta, Rabu (4/9/2019).

Kapuslaik Kemhan, Laksma TNI Teguh Sugiono menyatakan bahwa rancang tipe kendaraan tempur ini dengan batasan operasi serta kondisi yang tercantum dalam lembaran data sertifikat tipe, telah memenuhi ketentuan/aturan kelaikan darat berdasarkan Petunjuk Pelaksanaan Kepala Badan Sarana Pertahanan Nomor: JUKLAK/544/XII/2014.

Kapuslaik Kemhan, Laksma TNI Teguh Sugiono juga mengatakan semoga Sertifikat Tipe yang telah dikeluarkan dapat dimanfaatkan dengan baik.

“Sertifikat Tipe Medium Tank Harimau telah dikeluarkan berdasarkan kontrak yang ada. Apa yang telah dikeluarkan agar dapat dimanfaatkan sesuai peruntukannya,” ujar Teguh Sugiono.

Medium Tank Harimau telah melalui mine blast test, firing test, uji statis, uji dinamis dan uji lainnya. Medium Tank hasil Pengembangan bersama antara PT Pindad (Persero) dan FNSS Turki merupakan salah satu dari 7 program nasional pemerintah yang sudah terealisasi.

Kehadiran tank ini merupakan bukti kemampuan industri pertahanan dalam negeri menghasilkan produk inovatif berteknologi tinggi dalam mendukung kemandirian alutsista menjaga kedaulatan NKRI (Ryan).

https://www.pindad.com/penyerahan-dan-penandatanganan-sertifikat-tipe-medium-tank-harimau

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> can this become an excuse for TNI to ask PT PAL , Daewoo and Administration for 200metre + LPD design ? this is going to be the heaviest LPD in ASEAN


LPD makes more sense for thailand rather than quasi aircraft carrier/LHD, aswell most ASEAN countries,
slight cue here,why would we need 200m class lpd's?? we have dozens of new lst's for troop transport (not to mention the existing class of frosch and makssar/semarang/banda aceh class) most of our naval sealift command isn't for long range ocean going mission's but rather inter island transport.



Sembayem said:


> Yeah i noticed it,but the price gak bakel jauh dari iver lah apalagi odense offered us to build this ship in pal shipyard with local content,btw i still dont get it the purpose of jajakin brahmos for yakhont replacer,i mean van speijk is going to retired very soon there's no ship that can carry brahmos in our Navy inventory they should looking for more exocet and take the license+coastal battery or if they want new ashm NSM would be good since it have land attack capabilities.
> 
> As for air defence im not suprised if we get thaad/pac 3 mse tho apalagi waktu kongres senior AS dateng mereka foto sama menhan dah kayak close friend "ketawa-ketiwi",but i i suggested meads because the flexibility and plug& fight that system have. Well at last its tni decision tho


if im not mistaken sometimes ago we sent representative to inspect russian shore based yakhont missile system,so i'm still open for the possibility that the navy still operates yakhont albeit this time operated by the marines for coastal defence.


----------



## Ruhnama

Marine always love russ, so maybe they use yakhont and compatible with others system


----------



## Nike

Pondok Dayung Naval Pier, HUT TNI AL 74

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

kinda confused on where to put this news, LIPI (indonesia research agency) proposed 110 million US dollar for two new research ships. Well for a country as small as Singkies, they dont have to spend millions US dollar to explore their own country nor they need it, but for country as large as us, as diverse as us in geography challenge , it is a must so we must secure billion US dollar just for research and exploration alone, not to mention repairing thousands kilos border area and build up so many industrial center and must contend with logistick and government affair issue. 

*LIPI: Indonesia akan kelola 12 kapal riset untuk eksplorasi kelautan*
Selasa, 10 September 2019 23:52 WIB





Kepala Lembaga Ilmu Pengetahuan Indonesia (LIPI) Laksana Tri Handoko (kiri) saat ditemui di Gedung Mina Bahari Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan Jakarta, Selasa. (Mentari Dwi Gayati)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Lembaga Ilmu Pengetahuan Indonesia (LIPI) menargetkan Indonesia akan mengelola 10-12 armada kapal riset yang akan digunakan untuk mengeksplorasi seluruh perairan nasional.

Kepala LIPI Laksana Tri Handoko menjelaskan pengadaan kapal riset nasional ini merupakan salah satu infrastruktur mendasar setelah LIPI diminta menjadi pemimpin untuk Konsorsium Riset Samudra.

"Kita akan mengelola armada kapal riset Nasional kurang lebih 10-12 kapal sehingga kita memiliki kapasitas untuk mengeksplorasi seluruh perairan, termasuk di luar zona ekonomi eksklusif," kata Kepala LIPI Laksana Tri Handoko di Gedung Mina Bahari Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan Jakarta, Selasa.

Baca juga: LIPI targetkan dua jenis kapal riset dengan 110 juta dolar AS

Tri Handoko memaparkan bahwa Indonesia memang telah memiliki banyak kapal riset, namun tersebar di sejumlah kementerian/lembaga pemerintah. Selain itu, umumnya kapal riset tersebut memiliki waktu layar yang terlalu pendek. Idealnya, kapal riset berlayar minimal 300 hari dalam setahun.

Selain itu, kapal riset yang ada belum mampu memetakan seluruh perairan Nasional. Hal itu menyebabkan peletakan sensor untuk mitigasi bencana tsunami sulit dilakukan karena data perairan yang belum lengkap.

Baca juga: BPPT usulkan revitalisasi pelabuhan khusus kapal riset

Ada pun pengadaan kapal pada fase pertama sebanyak dua kapal riset yang ditargetkan mulai tender pada 2020. Pengadaan kapal riset ini memakan biaya sebesar 110 juta dolar AS dengan dua sumber dana, yakni pendanaan skema Kerja Sama Pemerintah dan Badan Usaha (KPBU), dan pinjaman luar negeri.

Nantinya, kapal riset ini tidak akan dikelola oleh LIPI, melainkan oleh pihak swasta agar tetap menjaga mutu dan kualitas sesuai standar global, tanpa membebani APBN.

"Kapal Riset Samudra ini akan dikelola secara profesional, bukan lagi oleh LIPI, sehingga tidak membebani APBN untuk biaya operasional dan perawatan, tapi di sisi lain juga menjaga mutu dan kualitas kapal sesuai standar global," kata dia.

Dalam kesempatan yang sama, Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP) juga menggandeng LIPI untuk peningkatan kompetensi sumber daya manusia (SDM) dan memperkuat riset kelautan.

Nota kesepahaman tersebut mencakup penelitian, pengembangan dan pemanfaatan ilmu pengetahuan serta teknologi; pertukaran dan pemanfaatan data serta informasi; serta pemanfaatan sarana dan prasarana.

https://m.antaranews.com/berita/105...lola-12-kapal-riset-untuk-eksplorasi-kelautan

*LIPI targetkan dua jenis kapal riset dengan 110 juta dolar AS*
Senin, 22 April 2019 23:21 WIB





Ketua LIPI Laksana Tri Handoko (kiri) berbicara dalam pertemuan dengan awak media "Riset untuk optimalisasi Potensi Laut Indonesia" di Kapal Baruna Jaya, Zachman Muara Baru, Jakarta Utara, Senin (22/04/2019). (ANTARA News/Martha Herlinawati Simanjuntak)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Lembaga Ilmu Pengetahuan Indonesia (LIPI) menargetkan minimal dua jenis kapal riset dengan dana sebesar 110 juta dolar Amerika Serikat yakni kapal riset samudera (ocean-going vessel) sepanjang 70-an meter dan kapal untuk menjelajah pesisir dan pulau-pulau dengan yang lebih kecil.

"Kita akan mengadakan kapal baru yang sudah 'secure' (aman) anggarannya. Insya Allah kita akan tanda tangani tahun ini juga dan bisa dilelang di akhir tahun ini juga sehingga bisa dibangun mulai tahun depan, diharapkan 2022 sudah bisa didatangkan," kata Ketua LIPI Laksana Tri Handoko dalam pertemuan dengan awak media "Riset untuk optimalisasi Potensi Laut Indonesia" di Kapal Baruna Jaya, Zachman Muara Baru, Jakarta Utara, Senin (22/4).

Handoko menuturkan melalui Konsorsium Riset Samudera yang dibentuk pada 2017, maka salah satu sasarannya adalah pembangunan infrastruktur riset yang utamanya pengadaan kapal riset dan fasilitas pendukungnya.

Fasilitas pendukung tersebut antara lain dermaga khusus kapal riset di daerah Banjir Kanal Timur, gudang penyimpanan dan perawatan kapal.

Rencananya dermaga kapal riset dan fasilitasnya bisa menjadi eduwisata berbasis riset maritim, dan ada semacam museum visual, serta menghidupkan taman mangrove.

Dia menuturkan pihaknya menggunakan pinjaman (soft loan) dari bank pembangunan Perancis untuk mendanai pembangunan kapal.

Selain itu, untuk sejumlah fasilitas pendukung seperti dermaga kapal riset, maka dana akan diperoleh melalui Kerjasama Pemerintah dengan Badan Usaha (KPBU). Dia berharap dari KPBU tersebut, ada tambahan dana Rp1-2 triliun untuk membangun fasilitas pendukung sehingga pendanaan infrastruktur riset tidak murni seluruhnya dari Anggaran Pendapatan Belanja Negara.

Saat ini, pihaknya sedang melakukan negosiasi dengan pihak Perancis agar dengan dana 110 juta dolar AS setidaknya dapat memproduksi tiga kapal.

"Jadi kita akan merencanakan memiliki kapal riset sepanjang 75 meter," ujarnya.

Selain pembangunan kapal riset dan instrumen pendukung, pengembangan sumber daya manusia juga didorong.

Dia mengatakan kerja sama pengadaan kapal riset dengan pihak Perancis juga diharapkan meliputi pengembangan sumber daya manusia dalam setiap tahapan produksi kapal, manajemen bisnis, pengoperasian kapal, pengelolaan kapal dan fasilitas pendukungnya.

"Kita akan mulai pengembangan sumber daya manusia tahun depan," tuturnya.

Dengan adanya kapal riset tersebut, maka Indonesia semakin mampu untuk bersaing dengan negara-negara lain.

Kapal riset itu akan digunakan untuk berbagai tujuan misalnya penilaian stok biota laut seperti ikan, riset laut dalam, dan pemetaan batimetri dan eksplorasi tambang.

"Indonesia belum mempunyai peta batimetri secara utuh," ujarnya.

Kapal riset juga akan dilengkapi dengan instrumen permanen dan fasilitas lain yang dapat digunakan oleh berbagai kementerian dan lembaga.

https://m.antaranews.com/berita/840676/lipi-targetkan-dua-jenis-kapal-riset-dengan-110-juta-dolar-as


----------



## Cromwell



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## asterisktaker

Now that there's a serious intention on Indonesia acquiring heavier combatant ships, as well as the growing number of LPD & LST, are there talk on acquiring medium-sized helo for the naval aviation arm? (i.e. Romeo, NHF90, EC-725, etc) or at least perhaps adding more Bell 412 into the service? Or the is the focus right now lies on outfitting the rest of the Panther fleet with proper ASW equipment?


----------



## Nike

asterisktaker said:


> Now that there's a serious intention on Indonesia acquiring heavier combatant ships, as well as the growing number of LPD & LST, are there talk on acquiring medium-sized helo for the naval aviation arm? (i.e. Romeo, NHF90, EC-725, etc) or at least perhaps adding more Bell 412 into the service? Or the is the focus right now lies on outfitting the rest of the Panther fleet with proper ASW equipment?



More helos platform needed for Navy, the urgency is to increasing the number of platform. Why? Simple, the expansion of number of Koarmada, along with their aviation support unit made the Navy had to increase the number of helicopter squadron.

Days 3 , before the assault


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171584853139058688
Damn look like Tora Bora attack and carpet bombing, rain of steel.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kansel

striver44 said:


> LPD makes more sense for thailand rather than quasi aircraft carrier/LHD, aswell most ASEAN countries,
> slight cue here,why would we need 200m class lpd's?? we have dozens of new lst's for troop transport (not to mention the existing class of frosch and makssar/semarang/banda aceh class) most of our naval sealift command isn't for long range ocean going mission's but rather inter island transport.
> 
> 
> if im not mistaken sometimes ago we sent representative to inspect russian shore based yakhont missile system,so i'm still open for the possibility that the navy still operates yakhont albeit this time operated by the marines for coastal defence.


Ya i know thats why im asking apa akan beli sistem sejenis as far as i i know i think its not marines that will operates the coastal battery,navy will do that and i think we will purchase more exocet probably >100 to get the license since we really want exocet technology dulu probably with coastal battery too,NSM also is a great choice


----------



## Nike

Open the path, team Bravo


----------



## barjo

mandala said:


> So you have seen also the brochure?
> 
> The hull should the same but maybe there is some new design of the ship itself from the original Iver like this recent Arrowhead 140 promotional video.


Itu modifikasi copyright Babcock bro, masih di meja soal final design yg mungkin mau kita terapkan di modifikasinya

Terutama aklimatisasi cuaca tropis di design hull


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 578726
> 
> Interesting background


LOL yea interesting indeed. I thought I saw pt.pal submarine scale model here somewhere with hull number 212. Remind me of wiro sableng not to mention how sacred, controversial and "doesnt exist" type of things for a submarine to have hull number starting from 2 instead of 4  



HellFireIndo said:


> Lol China moving fast, swaying our neighbors to their side one by one. My concern is that ASEAN's political influence will be severely challenged by China's own interest, not good for neutrality's sake.


Indeed man, good move from them trying to do it in economy and military sale manners. Opposite of US Thrump administration which shouted america first and his policy on forcing american company only to invest in US soil only. I would say US is shooting itselves on her own foot. Trying to gain on foreign political influence but draged by its own economy policy. Nevertheless it might put us in a hot zone on having to balance both giants influences. In my own personal view our key is Russia, its like a wild card for us to play with in political manners 



Marine Rouge said:


> Well if its means Indonesian can breach US security wall and getting data on anti indonesia senator to get rid of them its a worthy Trade


Im with you here sis 



striver44 said:


> if im not mistaken sometimes ago we sent representative to inspect russian shore based yakhont missile system,so i'm still open for the possibility that the navy still operates yakhont albeit this time operated by the marines for coastal defence.


I am a strong believer that coastal defence is to be put in alutsista strategis box. So yea, its existance (whether we have it or not) is to be put in secrecy. Yakhont is still has great detterence effect, modified yakhont can travel more than 400km'ish and not to mention we have successfully integrated her in one of our VS class. So Im with you on this one man 



Cromwell said:


> View attachment 578792


Great post man!! really make my day!! Today's morning is crappy one for me (work wise lol), seeing this progam going and looking at the fact that this project is strategically important for our AU (time table wise) has put a smile on my face. At least we can be sure for now that the time table is still going as planned


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 578792


What is this?


----------



## Cromwell

Kucing itu imut said:


> What is this?


Pilot training programme using Hanwa made software & simulator


----------



## Nike

Taifib, Marine Corps recon units

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Gundala said:


> LOL yea interesting indeed. I thought I saw pt.pal submarine scale model here somewhere with hull number 212. Remind me of wiro sableng not to mention how sacred, controversial and "doesnt exist" type of things for a submarine to have hull number starting from 2 instead of 4
> 
> 
> Indeed man, good move from them trying to do it in economy and military sale manners. Opposite of US Thrump administration which shouted america first and his policy on forcing american company only to invest in US soil only. I would say US is shooting itselves on her own foot. Trying to gain on foreign political influence but draged by its own economy policy. Nevertheless it might put us in a hot zone on having to balance both giants influences. In my own personal view our key is Russia, its like a wild card for us to play with in political manners
> 
> 
> Im with you here sis
> 
> 
> I am a strong believer that coastal defence is to be put in alutsista strategis box. So yea, its existance (whether we have it or not) is to be put in secrecy. Yakhont is still has great detterence effect, modified yakhont can travel more than 400km'ish and not to mention we have successfully integrated her in one of our VS class. So Im with you on this one man
> 
> 
> Great post man!! really make my day!! Today's morning is crappy one for me (work wise lol), seeing this progam going and looking at the fact that this project is strategically important for our AU (time table wise) has put a smile on my face. At least we can be sure for now that the time table is still going as planned


Russia only have a very limited leverage on Asia Pacific geopolitics, as their only influence involves mostly about Arms and commodity purchases, their direct Military and Economic power (in the East) however, is severely negligent, to the point that they themselves invested their resources almost completely on the Western Front against NATO and allies.

You have to know that Russia today is not the Soviet Union, and in this very moment, their ambitions are crippled by their lackluster economy and the enduring budget cuts for years, which made the progress of Su-57 and T-14 Armata slower than expected, not to mention their near bankrupt arms producing plants, with production capacity only dozens (of planes) a year.

That's the reason why i'm against us leaning on Russia, cause they simply know their situation and goes on for the pragmatic solution, which doesn't really please us.


----------



## Raduga

Gundala said:


> I am a strong believer that coastal defence is to be put in alutsista strategis box. So yea, its existance (whether we have it or not) is to be put in secrecy. Yakhont is still has great detterence effect, modified yakhont can travel more than 400km'ish and not to mention we have successfully integrated her in one of our VS class. So Im with you on this one man



300km or less , MTCR is still a thing


----------



## Gundala

Raduga said:


> 300km or less , MTCR is still a thing


True MTCR is still a thing, but nothing is written in stone if we talking about the real spect in military assets/arsenal a nation has right? Here are some old statements that sometime contradict it. Take it with a grain of salt tho 

"Untuk melakukan penindakan juga tak perlu sampai berada di anjungan kapal negara lain atau ke tengah laut, karena alutsista yang dimiliki oleh AL selama ini sudah bisa menjangkau bahkan hingga jarak 400 kilometer,” kata Komandan Gugus Tempur Laut Koarmabar Laksamana Pertama TNI TSNB Hutabarat di Jakarta pada Senin 28 Maret 2016."
https://klikkabar.com/2016/03/29/tn...-pulau-natuna-aman-dari-agresi-militer-china/

"Selain Exocet MM40 Block III, TNI AL sebenarnya masih memiliki rudal jarak jauh yang bisa menghantam sasaran pada jarak 400 km, yakni rudal SS-N-26 Yakhont buatan Rusia."
https://intisari.grid.id/read/03932...al-perang-inggris-di-perang-falkland?page=all


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> Well if its means Indonesian can breach US security wall and getting data on anti indonesia senator to get rid of them its a worthy Trade



That is not how things work in the industry. NOTE my usage of the term "industry".

Personally I don't see anything significant the Russian could share in cyber technologies other than training. Even that I highly doubt their practical value.


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> That is not how things work in the industry. NOTE my usage of the term "industry".
> 
> Personally I don't see anything significant the Russian could share in cyber technologies other than training. Even that I highly doubt their practical value.



Still Russian can offer more for their experiences in this field, cyber security is a must for country who had a lot of complex adversary like them. Just price the worth...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
CH-4 UCAV test 
Meanwhile;




Credit to Fb page World Defense Zone

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> kinda confused on where to put this news, LIPI (indonesia research agency) proposed 110 million US dollar for two new research ships. Well for a country as small as Singkies, they dont have to spend millions US dollar to explore their own country nor they need it, but for country as large as us, as diverse as us in geography challenge , it is a must so we must secure billion US dollar just for research and exploration alone, not to mention repairing thousands kilos border area and build up so many industrial center and must contend with logistick and government affair issue.
> 
> *LIPI: Indonesia akan kelola 12 kapal riset untuk eksplorasi kelautan*
> Selasa, 10 September 2019 23:52 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kepala Lembaga Ilmu Pengetahuan Indonesia (LIPI) Laksana Tri Handoko (kiri) saat ditemui di Gedung Mina Bahari Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan Jakarta, Selasa. (Mentari Dwi Gayati)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - Lembaga Ilmu Pengetahuan Indonesia (LIPI) menargetkan Indonesia akan mengelola 10-12 armada kapal riset yang akan digunakan untuk mengeksplorasi seluruh perairan nasional.
> 
> Kepala LIPI Laksana Tri Handoko menjelaskan pengadaan kapal riset nasional ini merupakan salah satu infrastruktur mendasar setelah LIPI diminta menjadi pemimpin untuk Konsorsium Riset Samudra.
> 
> "Kita akan mengelola armada kapal riset Nasional kurang lebih 10-12 kapal sehingga kita memiliki kapasitas untuk mengeksplorasi seluruh perairan, termasuk di luar zona ekonomi eksklusif," kata Kepala LIPI Laksana Tri Handoko di Gedung Mina Bahari Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan Jakarta, Selasa.
> 
> Baca juga: LIPI targetkan dua jenis kapal riset dengan 110 juta dolar AS
> 
> Tri Handoko memaparkan bahwa Indonesia memang telah memiliki banyak kapal riset, namun tersebar di sejumlah kementerian/lembaga pemerintah. Selain itu, umumnya kapal riset tersebut memiliki waktu layar yang terlalu pendek. Idealnya, kapal riset berlayar minimal 300 hari dalam setahun.
> 
> Selain itu, kapal riset yang ada belum mampu memetakan seluruh perairan Nasional. Hal itu menyebabkan peletakan sensor untuk mitigasi bencana tsunami sulit dilakukan karena data perairan yang belum lengkap.
> 
> Baca juga: BPPT usulkan revitalisasi pelabuhan khusus kapal riset
> 
> Ada pun pengadaan kapal pada fase pertama sebanyak dua kapal riset yang ditargetkan mulai tender pada 2020. Pengadaan kapal riset ini memakan biaya sebesar 110 juta dolar AS dengan dua sumber dana, yakni pendanaan skema Kerja Sama Pemerintah dan Badan Usaha (KPBU), dan pinjaman luar negeri.
> 
> Nantinya, kapal riset ini tidak akan dikelola oleh LIPI, melainkan oleh pihak swasta agar tetap menjaga mutu dan kualitas sesuai standar global, tanpa membebani APBN.
> 
> "Kapal Riset Samudra ini akan dikelola secara profesional, bukan lagi oleh LIPI, sehingga tidak membebani APBN untuk biaya operasional dan perawatan, tapi di sisi lain juga menjaga mutu dan kualitas kapal sesuai standar global," kata dia.
> 
> Dalam kesempatan yang sama, Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP) juga menggandeng LIPI untuk peningkatan kompetensi sumber daya manusia (SDM) dan memperkuat riset kelautan.
> 
> Nota kesepahaman tersebut mencakup penelitian, pengembangan dan pemanfaatan ilmu pengetahuan serta teknologi; pertukaran dan pemanfaatan data serta informasi; serta pemanfaatan sarana dan prasarana.
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/berita/105...lola-12-kapal-riset-untuk-eksplorasi-kelautan
> 
> *LIPI targetkan dua jenis kapal riset dengan 110 juta dolar AS*
> Senin, 22 April 2019 23:21 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ketua LIPI Laksana Tri Handoko (kiri) berbicara dalam pertemuan dengan awak media "Riset untuk optimalisasi Potensi Laut Indonesia" di Kapal Baruna Jaya, Zachman Muara Baru, Jakarta Utara, Senin (22/04/2019). (ANTARA News/Martha Herlinawati Simanjuntak)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - Lembaga Ilmu Pengetahuan Indonesia (LIPI) menargetkan minimal dua jenis kapal riset dengan dana sebesar 110 juta dolar Amerika Serikat yakni kapal riset samudera (ocean-going vessel) sepanjang 70-an meter dan kapal untuk menjelajah pesisir dan pulau-pulau dengan yang lebih kecil.
> 
> "Kita akan mengadakan kapal baru yang sudah 'secure' (aman) anggarannya. Insya Allah kita akan tanda tangani tahun ini juga dan bisa dilelang di akhir tahun ini juga sehingga bisa dibangun mulai tahun depan, diharapkan 2022 sudah bisa didatangkan," kata Ketua LIPI Laksana Tri Handoko dalam pertemuan dengan awak media "Riset untuk optimalisasi Potensi Laut Indonesia" di Kapal Baruna Jaya, Zachman Muara Baru, Jakarta Utara, Senin (22/4).
> 
> Handoko menuturkan melalui Konsorsium Riset Samudera yang dibentuk pada 2017, maka salah satu sasarannya adalah pembangunan infrastruktur riset yang utamanya pengadaan kapal riset dan fasilitas pendukungnya.
> 
> Fasilitas pendukung tersebut antara lain dermaga khusus kapal riset di daerah Banjir Kanal Timur, gudang penyimpanan dan perawatan kapal.
> 
> Rencananya dermaga kapal riset dan fasilitasnya bisa menjadi eduwisata berbasis riset maritim, dan ada semacam museum visual, serta menghidupkan taman mangrove.
> 
> Dia menuturkan pihaknya menggunakan pinjaman (soft loan) dari bank pembangunan Perancis untuk mendanai pembangunan kapal.
> 
> Selain itu, untuk sejumlah fasilitas pendukung seperti dermaga kapal riset, maka dana akan diperoleh melalui Kerjasama Pemerintah dengan Badan Usaha (KPBU). Dia berharap dari KPBU tersebut, ada tambahan dana Rp1-2 triliun untuk membangun fasilitas pendukung sehingga pendanaan infrastruktur riset tidak murni seluruhnya dari Anggaran Pendapatan Belanja Negara.
> 
> Saat ini, pihaknya sedang melakukan negosiasi dengan pihak Perancis agar dengan dana 110 juta dolar AS setidaknya dapat memproduksi tiga kapal.
> 
> "Jadi kita akan merencanakan memiliki kapal riset sepanjang 75 meter," ujarnya.
> 
> Selain pembangunan kapal riset dan instrumen pendukung, pengembangan sumber daya manusia juga didorong.
> 
> Dia mengatakan kerja sama pengadaan kapal riset dengan pihak Perancis juga diharapkan meliputi pengembangan sumber daya manusia dalam setiap tahapan produksi kapal, manajemen bisnis, pengoperasian kapal, pengelolaan kapal dan fasilitas pendukungnya.
> 
> "Kita akan mulai pengembangan sumber daya manusia tahun depan," tuturnya.
> 
> Dengan adanya kapal riset tersebut, maka Indonesia semakin mampu untuk bersaing dengan negara-negara lain.
> 
> Kapal riset itu akan digunakan untuk berbagai tujuan misalnya penilaian stok biota laut seperti ikan, riset laut dalam, dan pemetaan batimetri dan eksplorasi tambang.
> 
> "Indonesia belum mempunyai peta batimetri secara utuh," ujarnya.
> 
> Kapal riset juga akan dilengkapi dengan instrumen permanen dan fasilitas lain yang dapat digunakan oleh berbagai kementerian dan lembaga.
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/berita/840676/lipi-targetkan-dua-jenis-kapal-riset-dengan-110-juta-dolar-as


Great info, Im all in for any research activities we are going to do. It will both give us great info for defence, economy, etc. Tho I couldnt understand how swasta is going to be involved in it, unclear on how we going to finance it without having apbn involved. Regardless, its a good effort and I hope its going to be materialized 



Cromwell said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> CH-4 UCAV test
> Meanwhile;
> View attachment 578857
> 
> Credit to Fb page World Defense Zone


All Hail to Chinook!!


----------



## Cromwell

Old chart of missile fire range.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kansel

When will we contract more apache and chinook? Apa sebelum akhir tahun kayak pola2 belanja tni kita awal tahun-pertengahan-akhir? Btw, is it likely for our armed to purchase caesar 8x8/m109? And would our army purchase additional leopard? Since our tni dilarang beli hibah apa akan beli varian 2a7?


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Old chart of missile fire range.
> View attachment 578858


Sooo..... do we have RBS or not ?


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Inna lillahi wa inna Ilayhi rojiun..with a deepest condelence.. R.I.P bapak H.Prof.Burhanuddin Jusuf Habibie..an Indonesia 3rd President

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

mejikuhibiu said:


> Inna lillahi wa inna Ilayhi rojiun..with a deepest condelence.. R.I.P bapak H.Prof.Burhanuddin Jusuf Habibie..an Indonesia 3rd President


*WHAAATTT?!???!??!?!*


----------



## Ruhnama

Marine Rouge said:


> Taifib, Marine Corps recon units
> 
> View attachment 578817
> View attachment 578818
> View attachment 578819
> View attachment 578820
> View attachment 578821



Are we in Indonesia media didnt know rule to blur specops member in operation?like in turkish also israeli media they always blur specops member.

Ya Bj habibie telah berpulang ke rahmatullah. Jam 18 beritanya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

https://nasional.kompas.com/read/2019/09/11/18162731/bj-habibie-meninggal-dunia-di-rspad
Innalilahiwainnailaihirojiun, one of our best mind ever...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

Innalillahi wa innailaihi raji'un...


----------



## mejikuhibiu

HellFireIndo said:


> *WHAAATTT?!???!??!?!*


Yes bro..he past away this evening..about 6pm..


----------



## Raduga

mejikuhibiu said:


> Inna lillahi wa inna Ilayhi rojiun..with a deepest condelence.. R.I.P bapak H.Prof.Burhanuddin Jusuf Habibie..an Indonesia 3rd President


May he rest in peace


----------



## NEKONEKO

Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un
Rest in peace.


----------



## Nike

*Former President BJ Habibie passed away*
6 minutes ago






Former President BJ Habibie passed away at the age of 83 at the Gatot Soebroto Army Hospital (RSPAD) at 6:05 p.m on Wednesday, September 11, 2019. (ANTARA/Ardika/am).

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Former president BJ Habibie passed away at 6.05 p.m on Wednesday at the age of 83 at the Gatot Subroto Army Hospital (RSPAD) where he had been treated since September 1.

The news was conveyed by Habibie's son Thareq Kemal Habibie.

Families of the third president of Indonesia, including his two sons and grandchildren, have gathered at the hospital.

President Joko Widodo has arrived at the hospital to convey condolences to the family.

Habibie was born in Pare Pare, South Sulawesi on June 25, 1936 and led the country from May 1998 to October 1999.

Habibie's wife, Hasri Ainun Habibie, passed away in 2010 in a hospital in Germany.

Related news: National figures pay visit to Habibie at Army Hospital

Related news: National figures discuss Indonesia's current situation with BJ Habibie

Related news: Indonesia`s reforms still far from realized: Habibie
Editor: Gusti Nur Cahya Aryani

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/132580/former-president-bj-habibie-passed-away

RIP, Innalilahi wa ilaihi rajiun. One of the greatest researcher of Indonesia passed away

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ruhnama

Cromwell said:


> Old chart of missile fire range.
> View attachment 578858


RBS 15 mk3 gungnir? For klewang
Nice to see it... if it is truly happen.

Btw yg exocet kw si c705 apa c802


----------



## katarabhumi

HellFireIndo said:


> https://nasional.kompas.com/read/2019/09/11/18162731/bj-habibie-meninggal-dunia-di-rspad
> Innalilahiwainnailaihirojiun, one of our best mind ever...



Indonesia has lost one of her greatest son, a great statesman and technocrat.

I'm feeling very sad right now. It feels like losing a loving grandfather because that is who he was to Indonesia, he preferred to be called "Eyang". Kids in my generation growing up idolize him, our teachers at school used to tell us to look at Habibie as inspiration.

He was the "pilot" that saved Indonesia from danger of falling and crash into pieces.

Farewell sir, may Allah SWT grant you Jannah.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> Are we in Indonesia media didnt know rule to blur specops member in operation?like in turkish also israeli media they always blur specops member.



i think its ok , it was training afterall , unless they were involved in some kind of clandestine/classified mission


----------



## Bhayangkara

Marine Rouge said:


> *Former President BJ Habibie passed away*
> 6 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former President BJ Habibie passed away at the age of 83 at the Gatot Soebroto Army Hospital (RSPAD) at 6:05 p.m on Wednesday, September 11, 2019. (ANTARA/Ardika/am).
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - Former president BJ Habibie passed away at 6.05 p.m on Wednesday at the age of 83 at the Gatot Subroto Army Hospital (RSPAD) where he had been treated since September 1.
> 
> The news was conveyed by Habibie's son Thareq Kemal Habibie.
> 
> Families of the third president of Indonesia, including his two sons and grandchildren, have gathered at the hospital.
> 
> President Joko Widodo has arrived at the hospital to convey condolences to the family.
> 
> Habibie was born in Pare Pare, South Sulawesi on June 25, 1936 and led the country from May 1998 to October 1999.
> 
> Habibie's wife, Hasri Ainun Habibie, passed away in 2010 in a hospital in Germany.
> 
> Related news: National figures pay visit to Habibie at Army Hospital
> 
> Related news: National figures discuss Indonesia's current situation with BJ Habibie
> 
> Related news: Indonesia`s reforms still far from realized: Habibie
> Editor: Gusti Nur Cahya Aryani
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/132580/former-president-bj-habibie-passed-away
> 
> RIP, Innalilahi wa ilaihi rajiun. One of the greatest researcher of Indonesia passed away



Innalilahi wa innailaihi raji'un.. Selamat jalan Eyang, Terimakasih atas segala kontribusi dan pengabdianmu. Semoga amal baktimu terhadap negara, bangsa dan agama mendapat balasan dari Allah S.W.T..

He is one of the few statesmen that I admired a lot.


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> *Former President BJ Habibie passed away*
> 6 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former President BJ Habibie passed away at the age of 83 at the Gatot Soebroto Army Hospital (RSPAD) at 6:05 p.m on Wednesday, September 11, 2019. (ANTARA/Ardika/am).
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - Former president BJ Habibie passed away at 6.05 p.m on Wednesday at the age of 83 at the Gatot Subroto Army Hospital (RSPAD) where he had been treated since September 1.
> 
> The news was conveyed by Habibie's son Thareq Kemal Habibie.
> 
> Families of the third president of Indonesia, including his two sons and grandchildren, have gathered at the hospital.
> 
> President Joko Widodo has arrived at the hospital to convey condolences to the family.
> 
> Habibie was born in Pare Pare, South Sulawesi on June 25, 1936 and led the country from May 1998 to October 1999.
> 
> Habibie's wife, Hasri Ainun Habibie, passed away in 2010 in a hospital in Germany.
> 
> Related news: National figures pay visit to Habibie at Army Hospital
> 
> Related news: National figures discuss Indonesia's current situation with BJ Habibie
> 
> Related news: Indonesia`s reforms still far from realized: Habibie
> Editor: Gusti Nur Cahya Aryani
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/132580/former-president-bj-habibie-passed-away
> 
> RIP, Innalilahi wa ilaihi rajiun. One of the greatest researcher of Indonesia passed away


Innalilahi wa ilaihi rajiun. One of Indonesia's finest. Farewell Pak Habibie, and thank you for your "sumbangsih" to our beloved country. Rest in peace Mr.President...


----------



## Raduga

have a look at our thai neighbour new panus 8x8 interior .













it looks like they were straightly put the armor plate and weld it into the interior (maybe im wrong) , unlike our anoa which if im not wrong use monocoque skeleton/chassis frame and then put the armor plate on it afterward


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> have a look at our thai neighbour new pansus 8x8 interior .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like they were straightly put the armor plate and weld it into the interior (maybe im wrong) , unlike our anoa which if im not wrong use monocoque skeleton/chassis frame and then put the armor plate on it afterward


No, look at all of those rivets.


----------



## Cromwell

Rest in peace Father of Indonesian technology and aviation.
Prof Dr Eng Ir B.J Habibie

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> have a look at our thai neighbour new pansus 8x8 interior .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like they were straightly put the armor plate and weld it into the interior (maybe im wrong) , unlike our anoa which if im not wrong use monocoque skeleton/chassis frame and then put the armor plate on it afterward


Reminds me of Malang's angkot


----------



## Cromwell

Kansel said:


> When will we contract more apache and chinook? Apa sebelum akhir tahun kayak pola2 belanja tni kita awal tahun-pertengahan-akhir? Btw, is it likely for our armed to purchase caesar 8x8/m109? And would our army purchase additional leopard? Since our tni dilarang beli hibah apa akan beli varian 2a7?


I think i've heard a rumour about Leopard a while ago but nothing serious



Raduga said:


> Sooo..... do we have RBS or not ?


No


----------



## zargonmuntanu

Marine Rouge said:


> *Former President BJ Habibie passed away*
> 6 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former President BJ Habibie passed away at the age of 83 at the Gatot Soebroto Army Hospital (RSPAD) at 6:05 p.m on Wednesday, September 11, 2019. (ANTARA/Ardika/am).
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - Former president BJ Habibie passed away at 6.05 p.m on Wednesday at the age of 83 at the Gatot Subroto Army Hospital (RSPAD) where he had been treated since September 1.
> 
> The news was conveyed by Habibie's son Thareq Kemal Habibie.
> 
> Families of the third president of Indonesia, including his two sons and grandchildren, have gathered at the hospital.
> 
> President Joko Widodo has arrived at the hospital to convey condolences to the family.
> 
> Habibie was born in Pare Pare, South Sulawesi on June 25, 1936 and led the country from May 1998 to October 1999.
> 
> Habibie's wife, Hasri Ainun Habibie, passed away in 2010 in a hospital in Germany.
> 
> Related news: National figures pay visit to Habibie at Army Hospital
> 
> Related news: National figures discuss Indonesia's current situation with BJ Habibie
> 
> Related news: Indonesia`s reforms still far from realized: Habibie
> Editor: Gusti Nur Cahya Aryani
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/132580/former-president-bj-habibie-passed-away
> 
> RIP, Innalilahi wa ilaihi rajiun. One of the greatest researcher of Indonesia passed away



innalilahi wa innailaihi rojiun, Rest in Peace eyang Habibie



Ruhnama said:


> RBS 15 mk3 gungnir? For klewang
> Nice to see it... if it is truly happen.
> 
> Btw yg exocet kw si c705 apa c802



gungnir is mk. 4


----------



## Cromwell

Ruhnama said:


> RBS 15 mk3 gungnir? For klewang
> Nice to see it... if it is truly happen.
> 
> Btw yg exocet kw si c705 apa c802


Chinese antiship missile developments in 1980s before Tiannamen incident basically cooked up from Italian Otomat co-production, inputs of radar technology from French Thompson and French microturbo engine TRI-60 also reverse engineer from Harpoon. So i surely can't say both C-705 & C-802 as " Exocet KW " since the developments of firstly C-802 and secondly C-705 weren't solely from Exocet but incorporation China could get before International arms sanction post 1989 Tiannanmen incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Reminds me of Malang's angkot



But still a worthy effort of them, and looking practical to made.


----------



## Raduga

HellFireIndo said:


> Reminds me of Malang's angkot


still on testing and rnd period , the interior would look more polished than this later , they were helped by south africa paramount group , known to produce such high quality MRAP and APC


----------



## mandala

HellFireIndo said:


> https://nasional.kompas.com/read/2019/09/11/18162731/bj-habibie-meninggal-dunia-di-rspad
> Innalilahiwainnailaihirojiun, one of our best mind ever...





Marine Rouge said:


> *Former President BJ Habibie passed away*
> 6 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former President BJ Habibie passed away at the age of 83 at the Gatot Soebroto Army Hospital (RSPAD) at 6:05 p.m on Wednesday, September 11, 2019. (ANTARA/Ardika/am).
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - Former president BJ Habibie passed away at 6.05 p.m on Wednesday at the age of 83 at the Gatot Subroto Army Hospital (RSPAD) where he had been treated since September 1.
> 
> The news was conveyed by Habibie's son Thareq Kemal Habibie.
> 
> Families of the third president of Indonesia, including his two sons and grandchildren, have gathered at the hospital.
> 
> President Joko Widodo has arrived at the hospital to convey condolences to the family.
> 
> Habibie was born in Pare Pare, South Sulawesi on June 25, 1936 and led the country from May 1998 to October 1999.
> 
> Habibie's wife, Hasri Ainun Habibie, passed away in 2010 in a hospital in Germany.
> 
> Related news: National figures pay visit to Habibie at Army Hospital
> 
> Related news: National figures discuss Indonesia's current situation with BJ Habibie
> 
> Related news: Indonesia`s reforms still far from realized: Habibie
> Editor: Gusti Nur Cahya Aryani
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/132580/former-president-bj-habibie-passed-away
> 
> RIP, Innalilahi wa ilaihi rajiun. One of the greatest researcher of Indonesia passed away


Rest In Peace.


----------



## Cromwell

https://www.***************/military/forums/t/south-china-sea-thoughts.13747/page-40

I frequently visit defencetalk forum as silent reader especially on Indonesian related threads ( Army, Green Navy & Air Force ) because they provided real deep analysis. This one provided by " looks like " Indonesian supermoderator with wayang profile wrote a long analysis on South China Sea dispute and how Indonesia roles in page 40. I insist you should read his/her writtings, quite interesting i say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Cromwell said:


> Indonesian supermoderator


Not singaporean?


----------



## Cromwell

jek_sperrow said:


> Not singaporean?


You just perform surgery to previous words " looks like " which means i'm not really sure of his/her nationality.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Cromwell said:


> You just perform surgery to previous words " looks like " which means i'm not really sure of his/her nationality.


Based of his / her other post its Singaporean.
Who knows
Deep analysis btw, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cromwell

jek_sperrow said:


> Based of his / her other post its Singaporean.
> Who knows
> Deep analysis btw, thanks for sharing.


Reading his/her writting idk whether the current situation in South China Sea will remain static and develop into another Cold War zone between 2 powers or level up to escalation with possible armed conflicts in the region which whatever political stance we have, the impact is felt. For whatever that is in future South China Sea; Indonesia has to be ready in all terms and we have to be the smart giant in the corner which noone would want to mess with. We can't afford being unprepared and stupid should the worst happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> You just perform surgery to previous words " looks like " which means i'm not really sure of his/her nationality.



OPSSG is Singkies, well i known him since long he had lurking in timawa.net since old days and he made nice contribution too at another forum. Btw, i concur with his assessment, our Navies must put priority on surface forces, and there is should be no more 40 meter class boats armed with 20/35/40 mm peashooter called KRI they all should be degraded to KAL and being tasked to guard their respective area of LANAL. Unless something like Hayabusa class i would not giving a damn though. 

Well i just give my wish, after the retirement of Ki Hajar Dewantara and one VS class, they would be replaced by those two PKR (it doesnt matter if Ki Hajar is a training ship, we would not order such specific ship again in near future and just use what we had and that is the PKR) . The rest of programme actually is to start with a pair heavy frigate programme followed by another four of the same model and class with further modification for each batches (one batch comprised of two ships). 

For the Parchim class replacement, the plan would be likely to use India Kora class or Chinese corvettes as model development for our indigenous design, there is design to enlarge KCR 60 class toward 80-90 meter simple corvettes with sufficient sensor (not must top the line but still commerciallly available) and being armed with AShM, triple torps and sufficient AA weaponry (like Mistral tetral , simbad or chinese Fl3000N whatever can fly and give a buzz). 

Though it just my very wishfull thinking


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> Reading his/her writting idk whether the current situation in South China Sea will remain static and develop into another Cold War zone between 2 powers or level up to escalation with possible armed conflicts in the region which whatever political stance we have, the impact is felt. For whatever that is in future South China Sea; Indonesia has to be ready in all terms and we have to be the smart giant in the corner which noone would want to mess with. We can't afford being unprepared and stupid should the worst happen.


Sometimes, being an island nation far south provided us and the policymakers a sense of security to the point that we don't see any need/strong urge to rapidly develop our defense capability. But then history also affects this situation, that the Army-strong and political ABRI deliberately weakened the Navy and Air Force for the sake of domination over Indonesia among their ranks, we basically nurtured decades of neglect and perhaps need another 30 years~ post-reformation (or up to 2030) to reverse the effect of the neglect.

Even though our Archipelagic makeup do made our defense' need more challenging, it also provided us with a wide array of choices of how we could nurture our armed forces, if basic force figure is achieved, we really have a quite big freedom of which branch to be prioritized at a time. But i favors the Navy first, Air Force second and Army third on the order of priority, as Naval dominance could ensure our security from most threat. The British knew their advantage and abused this fact to save their skin from direct confrontation on their own land, and made their enemy frustrated from not being able to land on their Island due to the British' Naval dominance, this is also the case with Japan. I think it's an important point for Indonesia to really invest in this "Global Maritime Fulcrum" ambition the government keeps blabbering about, take it to the next level if necessary, not just leaving it as an empty rhetorics.


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> OPSSG is Singkies, well i known him since long he had lurking in timawa.net since old days and he made nice contribution too at another forum. Btw, i concur with his assessment, our Navies must put priority on surface forces, and there is should be no more 40 meter class boats armed with 20/35/40 mm peashooter called KRI they all should be degraded to KAL and being tasked to guard their respective area of LANAL. Unless something like Hayabusa class i would not giving a damn though.
> 
> Well i just give my wish, after the retirement of Ki Hajar Dewantara and one VS class, they would be replaced by those two PKR (it doesnt matter if Ki Hajar is a training ship, we would not order such specific ship again in near future and just use what we had and that is the PKR) . The rest of programme actually is to start with a pair heavy frigate programme followed by another four of the same model and class with further modification for each batches (one batch comprised of two ships).
> 
> For the Parchim class replacement, the plan would be likely to use India Kora class or Chinese corvettes as model development for our indigenous design, there is design to enlarge KCR 60 class toward 80-90 meter simple corvettes with sufficient sensor (not must top the line but still commerciallly available) and being armed with AShM, triple torps and sufficient AA weaponry (like Mistral tetral , simbad or chinese Fl3000N whatever can fly and give a buzz).
> 
> Though it just my very wishfull thinking


I've read actually from an ITS lecturer ( he isn't directly involved in defence industries ) that best replacement for Parchim Class should be modern multirole OPVs and he's been advocating BAE River Class, Damen 1800 OPV, DCNS/Naval Group OPV 90. Time will tell what to replace Parchim as soon as we done with 50 years old Van Speijk



HellFireIndo said:


> Sometimes, being an island nation far south provided us and the policymakers a sense of security to the point that we don't see any need/strong urge to rapidly develop our defense capability. But then history also affects this situation, that the Army-strong and political ABRI deliberately weakened the Navy and Air Force for the sake of domination over Indonesia among their ranks, we basically nurtured decades of neglect and perhaps need another 30 years~ post-reformation (or up to 2030) to reverse the effect of the neglect.
> 
> Even though our Archipelagic makeup do made our defense' need more challenging, it also provided us with a wide array of choices of how we could nurture our armed forces, if basic force figure is achieved, we really have a quite big freedom of which branch to be prioritized at a time. But i favors the Navy first, Air Force second and Army third on the order of priority, as Naval dominance could ensure our security from most threat. The British knew their advantage and abused this fact to save their skin from direct confrontation on their own land, and made their enemy frustrated from not being able to land on their Island due to the British' Naval dominance, this is also the case with Japan. I think it's an important point for Indonesia to really invest in this "Global Maritime Fulcrum" ambition the government keeps blabbering about, take it to the next level if necessary, not just leaving it as an empty rhetorics.


Britain indeed smart at abusing their situation; King Phillip II of Spain unable to invade the island nations same like Napoleon and Hitler. One thing for sure we must not be like Philippines, the worst situation of archipelagic nation in hotzone of future conflict


----------



## mandala

Two TNI-AD AH-64E Apache Guardian attacking during TNI Combined Exercise 2019 in Situbondo - East Java.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Apparently the Air Force order six CH 4B, this release from TNI chief of staff, to complete two flight units. 

*Latgab TNI Tampilkan Drone Tempur, Bisa Mengebom dari Ketinggian 15.000 Kaki*
Wildan Catra MuliaKamis, 12 September 2019 - 05:00 WIB




Latihan Gabungan TNI Dharma Yudha 2019 di Puslatpur Marinir Karangtekok, Situbondo, Jawa Timur, Rabu (11/9/2019). (Foto-foto: Puspen TNI).
SITUBONDO, iNews.id – Latihan Gabungan TNI Dharma Yudha 2019 di Pusat Latihan dan Tempur (Puslatpur) Marinir, Karangtekok, Situbondo, Jawa Timur tidak hanya menampilkan kemampuan para personel TNI. Latgab juga menyajikan kehebatan pesawat nirawak atau drone tempur.

Dalam latgab itu tampil drone CH-4B berjenis Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE). Drone ini tidak hanya berfungsi sebagai pengawasan, tetapi bisa juga menyerang.

Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto mengatakan, drone CH-4B memiliki fungsi pengawasan dan penjagaan wilayah NKRI. Tak hanya itu, pesawat canggih itu juga bisa melakukan penyerangan dengan melemparkan bom yang hasilnya sudah teruji.

"Fungsinya untuk surveillance (pengawasan) dan attack (menyerang). Attack bisa menggunakan bom seperti yang kita laksanakan, kita menembak, ngebom, dari ketinggian 15.000 feet (kaki) dan kita rilis hasilnya sangat presisi," kata Panglima di Puslatpur Marinir, Situbondo, Jawa Timur, Rabu (11/9/2019).





Panglima mengatakan, drone tersebut juga memiliki keunggulan yakni bisa terbang selama 12 jam. Bahkan, Hadi menyebut pihaknya bisa mengontrol pesawat tersebut dengan jarak 1.000 km dengan menggunakan satelit Beyond Line of Sight (BLOS).

Mantan KSAU ini menambahkan, saat ini TNI memiliki enam drone yang siap menjaga NKRI dari serangan dan ancaman dari negara-negara lain.

"Itu pengadaan pada renstra (rencana strategis) kedua dan rencananya kita memiliki enam pesawat, enam pesawat itu untuk memenuhi dua sistem," kata dia.

Panglima juga menjelaskan, Latgab TNI Dharma Yudha 2019 sudah dilaksanakan secara bertahap, mulai dari gladi posko dan dilanjutkan manuver lapangan selama tiga hari. Pada Rabu pagi dilaksanakan pendaratan amfibi termasuk manuver lapangan dan semua bertumpu di tempat latihan di wilayah Situbondo.






Menurut Panglima, pada Latgab TNI Dharma Yudha 2019 sudah mulai diterapkan pelaksanaan perang modern yaitu network centric operation atau network centric warfare menggabungkan sistem dari ketiga matra (Darat, Laut dan Udara) yang didukung oleh blackbord nya menggunakan satelit.

“Mudah-mudahan pada Latihan Gabungan TNI tahun 2021 sudah didukung penuh satu sistem yang sedang dibangun,” kata dia.

Turut mendampingi Panglima TNI di antaranya KSAD Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa, KSAL Laksamana TNI Siwi Sukma Adji, dan KSAU Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna.


Editor : Zen Teguh

https://www.inews.id/news/nasional/...mpur-bisa-mengebom-dari-ketinggian-15000-kaki

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HellFireIndo

The Combined Arms doctrine is strong in this one


----------



## Var Dracon

Swipe left

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> I frequently visit defencetalk forum as silent reader especially on Indonesian related threads ( Army, Green Navy & Air Force ) because they provided real deep analysis. This one provided by " looks like " Indonesian supermoderator with wayang profile wrote a long analysis on South China Sea dispute and how Indonesia roles in page 40. I insist you should read his/her writtings, quite interesting i say.


Bacaan pengantar tidur yg menarik. Thank you for sharing, I was going to reply but too sleepy. Anyway that scholar in depth analysis basicaly in line with what I have in mind but with a few twist and points which I didnt notice yet rather important for us. First the possibly tighten relation for Sing and Aus; this can impact us in a way of region stability and put more pressure to us as a balancer. Second is Philipine; he brought a point that open up my eyes about phillipine situation and how pinoy suppousedly can play important role yet failed to do so. On the other hand if somehow their next leader lean too much on either china or US this could bring more instability and risk to region. As weak as they are their future action can trigger unneeded ripple effect to scs hot zone.

As for us, well I did mentioned before about having to balance and strong enough for outsiders to mess with us, or to avoid having them adu jotos inside our teritory. And for now there isnt much we can do (military wise) but proceed as plan and make sure what we have outlined can work as planned. Again thank you for sharing man 



Marine Rouge said:


> Well i just give my wish, after the retirement of Ki Hajar Dewantara and one VS class, they would be replaced by those two PKR (it doesnt matter if Ki Hajar is a training ship, we would not order such specific ship again in near future and just use what we had and that is the PKR) . The rest of programme actually is to start with a pair heavy frigate programme followed by another four of the same model and class with further modification for each batches (one batch comprised of two ships).
> 
> For the Parchim class replacement, the plan would be likely to use India Kora class or Chinese corvettes as model development for our indigenous design, there is design to enlarge KCR 60 class toward 80-90 meter simple corvettes with sufficient sensor (not must top the line but still commerciallly available) and being armed with AShM, triple torps and sufficient AA weaponry (like Mistral tetral , simbad or chinese Fl3000N whatever can fly and give a buzz).


I like it, exactly what I have in mind for frigate program. With 6 purchase and spread over 3 batches we will have lot more tot specially for future own frigate or even corvette class, and dealing with 6 VS class retirement at the same time. Parchim replacement, I couldnt agree more with you sis. We must develop our own 80-90 meter class. KCR-60 cant stopped there, further advancement of designing larger one must proceed to sharpen our engineers. I dont care much if the final design is just mediocare but by doing it we are strengthening our Naval knowledge warship design and to me that is priceless. We sharing the same wish sys... 



Marine Rouge said:


> "Itu pengadaan pada renstra (rencana strategis) kedua dan rencananya kita memiliki enam pesawat, enam pesawat itu untuk memenuhi dua sistem," kata dia.


I dont get it, did he mean 2 ska? why did he say 2 systems?



Marine Rouge said:


> “Mudah-mudahan pada Latihan Gabungan TNI tahun 2021 sudah didukung penuh satu sistem yang sedang dibangun,” kata dia.


I love it, they know their goal. Track has been build, bearing has been set, now lets see whats latgab 2021 going to be

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> Bacaan pengantar tidur yg menarik. Thank you for sharing, I was going to reply but too sleepy. Anyway that scholar in depth analysis basicaly in line with what I have in mind but with a few twist and points which I didnt notice yet rather important for us. First the possibly tighten relation for Sing and Aus; this can impact us in a way of region stability and put more pressure to us as a balancer. Second is Philipine; he brought a point that open up my eyes about phillipine situation and how pinoy suppousedly can play important role yet failed to do so. On the other hand if somehow their next leader lean too much on either china or US this could bring more instability and risk to region. As weak as they are their future action can trigger unneeded ripple effect to scs hot zone.
> 
> As for us, well I did mentioned before about having to balance and strong enough for outsiders to mess with us, or to avoid having them adu jotos inside our teritory. And for now there isnt much we can do (military wise) but proceed as plan and make sure what we have outlined can work as planned. Again thank you for sharing man
> 
> 
> I like it, exactly what I have in mind for frigate program. With 6 purchase and spread over 3 batches we will have lot more tot specially for future own frigate or even corvette class, and dealing with 6 VS class retirement at the same time. Parchim replacement, I couldnt agree more with you sis. We must develop our own 80-90 meter class. KCR-60 cant stopped there, further advancement of designing larger one must proceed to sharpen our engineers. I dont care much if the final design is just mediocare but by doing it we are strengthening our Naval knowledge warship design and to me that is priceless. We sharing the same wish sys...
> 
> 
> I dont get it, did he mean 2 ska? why did he say 2 systems?
> 
> 
> I love it, they know their goal. Track has been build, bearing has been set, now lets see whats latgab 2021 going to be


If we follow this infographic from FSM then eventually there will be 2 Squadrons

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> The Combined Arms doctrine is strong in this one



They want to emulate what US forces had during battle of Falujah, combined arms at Brigade and Division level and coorperation between Arms (Navy/Marines, Army and Air Force). 




Cromwell said:


> If we follow this infographic from FSM then eventually there will be 2 Squadrons
> View attachment 578962



The ones had been realized is amphibious squadron, UCAV, CSAR helicopter...


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> If we follow this infographic from FSM then eventually there will be 2 Squadrons
> View attachment 578962


Whats the "Heli unit anti teror"?


----------



## Cromwell

Marine Rouge said:


> They want to emulate what US forces had during battle of Falujah, combined arms at Brigade and Division level and coorperation between Arms (Navy/Marines, Army and Air Force).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones had been realized is amphibious squadron, UCAV, CSAR helicopter...


Also 33rd Squadron ( planned to be C-130 ) & 27th Squadron ( planned to be with composite of CN-235 & C-295 ) while earlier this year 8 H-225M contract was for 9th Squadron.


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> have a look at our thai neighbour new panus 8x8 interior .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like they were straightly put the armor plate and weld it into the interior (maybe im wrong) , unlike our anoa which if im not wrong use monocoque skeleton/chassis frame and then put the armor plate on it afterward



In another web i found that this panus will equipped with turkish 30mm cannon

@Cromwell
Sorry I cant open your link. Likely it is interesting


----------



## Cromwell

Indonesia Airshow 1986. Northrop F-20 Tigershark

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> In another web i found that this panus will equipped with turkish 30mm cannon
> 
> @Cromwell
> Sorry I cant open your link. Likely it is interesting



You just need to change the * with "d e f e n c e t a l k .c om" without space


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Gundala said:


> Whats the "Heli unit anti teror"?



I know right, that is just typical journalistic language (bahasa allay) typical of every Indonesia medias these days.
My best guess it will be a variant of S-70


----------



## Raduga

Gundala said:


> I like it, exactly what I have in mind for frigate program. With 6 purchase and spread over 3 batches we will have lot more tot specially for future own frigate or even corvette class, and dealing with 6 VS class retirement at the same time. Parchim replacement, I couldnt agree more with you sis. We must develop our own 80-90 meter class. KCR-60 cant stopped there, further advancement of designing larger one must proceed to sharpen our engineers. I dont care much if the final design is just mediocare but by doing it we are strengthening our Naval knowledge warship design and to me that is priceless. We sharing the same wish sys...



The KCR was set to be elongated by 10metre+ , around 70metre , that's BPPT official recommendation to improve the KCR sea state capability .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Raduga said:


> The KCR was set to be elongated by 10metre+ , around 70metre , that's BPPT official recommendation to improve the KCR sea state capability .



IMO lengthening of hull is more about increasing "hull speed" rather than sea worthiness. Sea worthiness is about construction rather than size related.


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> If we follow this infographic from FSM then eventually there will be 2 Squadrons
> View attachment 578962


Wait, there's no strategic mpa in mef 3? I thought we will nuy it cuz our airforce really interested in poseidon


Btw any news about TNI cruise missile procure? Are we looking for it? As far as i i know matra yg pasti pake cruise missile baru AD doang,idk about navy and airforce tho


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Wait, there's no strategic mpa in mef 3? I thought we will nuy it cuz our airforce really interested in poseidon
> 
> 
> Btw any news about TNI cruise missile procure? Are we looking for it? As far as i i know matra yg pasti pake cruise missile baru AD doang,idk about navy and airforce tho



Looking for Taurus Hanwa, for Navy they will continue with MM40block iii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Marine Rouge said:


> Looking for Taurus Hanwa, for Navy they will continue with MM40block iii


KEPD 350? Where we can integrate it? we dont have typhoon,f 18 or F15K tho i thought we will bought jassm/slam-er for poseidon and F16V fleet if we're looking to procure that (And likely will be)


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> KEPD 350? Where we can integrate it? we dont have typhoon,f 18 or F15K tho i thought we will bought jassm/slam-er for poseidon and F16V fleet if we're looking to procure that (And likely will be)




Kfx/ifx


----------



## HellFireIndo

Kansel said:


> KEPD 350? Where we can integrate it? we dont have typhoon,f 18 or F15K tho i thought we will bought jassm/slam-er for poseidon and F16V fleet if we're looking to procure that (And likely will be)


The Koreans are looking to self-produce KEPD 350 to use aboard their F-15 and future KFX fleets, and that also meant that we are going to use them too in the future, kinda nice that KFX/IFX platform integrated both American and European weaponry into it.


----------



## Kansel

Marine Rouge said:


> Kfx/ifx


No wonder,we rely much on kfx/ifx i hope the renegotiation going good dan performa nya excellent



HellFireIndo said:


> The Koreans are looking to self-produce KEPD 350 to use aboard their F-15 and future KFX fleets, and that also meant that we are going to use them too in the future, kinda nice that KFX/IFX platform integrated both American and European weaponry into it.


Yeah it makes embargo chance became lower

I hope for the future of our submarine fleet looking forward for KSS III with hyunmoo sekalian minta ToT nya hyunmoo or k vls


----------



## Cromwell

Kansel said:


> Wait, there's no strategic mpa in mef 3? I thought we will nuy it cuz our airforce really interested in poseidon
> 
> 
> Btw any news about TNI cruise missile procure? Are we looking for it? As far as i i know matra yg pasti pake cruise missile baru AD doang,idk about navy and airforce tho


I'm not sure whether ASW platform such as P-8 Poseidon should be in The Air Force or Naval Aviation; and yes Air Force will need something for maritime strike capabillity, AGM-65 Maverick has been excellent missiles but we need something more destructive and longer range so we will see about that as for Navy, idk i think the classic Exocet is decent enough for me standardise all to Exocet mm40 BIII or self made someday should be priority.

Even if you check this brochure you'll see latest BIII has land coastal attack capabillity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

trishna_amṛta said:


> IMO lengthening of hull is more about increasing "hull speed" rather than sea worthiness. Sea worthiness is about construction rather than size related.


it has something to do about wave height .






Cromwell said:


> I'm not sure whether ASW platform such as P-8 Poseidon should be in The Air Force or Naval Aviation; and yes Air Force will need something for maritime strike capabillity, AGM-65 Maverick has been excellent missiles but we need something more destructive and longer range so we will see about that as for Navy, idk i think the classic Exocet is decent enough for me standardise all to Exocet mm40 BIII or self made someday should be priority.
> 
> Even if you check this brochure you'll see latest BIII has land coastal attack capabillity
> View attachment 578973


imagine if i was a ship captain , i would rather become more alert when i got a report that Exocet are deployed here somewhere , rather than other hype and media boasted missile . well the USS stark and Sheffield certainly learn the same thing , a couple of exocet enough to sink an entire bulk carrier or tanker freight (SS Atlantic Conveyor) , they'd probably the only AShM with highest kill probabilty right now .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

https://mobile.navaltoday.com/2019/...xNtwdttLHcxmO1zDdQksxMztdGTIGhi-2K4SJVu10mRR4

Btw, looks like Babcock Type 31 has won the tender for Royal Navy. A contract of 5 ships each 250 Millions £


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> https://mobile.navaltoday.com/2019/...xNtwdttLHcxmO1zDdQksxMztdGTIGhi-2K4SJVu10mRR4
> 
> Btw, looks like Babcock Type 31 has won the tender for Royal Navy. A contract of 5 ships each 250 Millions £


that's cheap ..... like really cheap , 250mil euro for just the platform or complete with their "Jeroan" ? but the babcock one change the multipurpose mk41 launcher with Sea Ceptor launcher , i'd rather stick with the mk41 one , it's more flexible .


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> https://mobile.navaltoday.com/2019/...xNtwdttLHcxmO1zDdQksxMztdGTIGhi-2K4SJVu10mRR4
> 
> Btw, looks like Babcock Type 31 has won the tender for Royal Navy. A contract of 5 ships each 250 Millions £


Tjoek, let's copy these Brits' idea, seems like a good deal here.


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> that's cheap ..... like really cheap , 250mil euro for just the platform or complete with their "Jeroan" ? but the babcock one change the multipurpose mk41 launcher with Sea Ceptor launcher , i'd rather stick with the mk41 one , it's more flexible .


£ stands for British pounds. I suppose Royal Navy will use CAMM as its air defence arms, it's versatile anyway i've put a chart before showing CAMM aka Sea Ceptor can use Mk.41 VLS series, Sylver VLS series or just spesific CAMM VLS



HellFireIndo said:


> Tjoek, let's copy these Brits' idea, seems like a good deal here.


I know, that's why i post the article here


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> £ stands for British pounds. I suppose Royal Navy will use CAMM as its air defence arms, it's versatile anyway i've put a chart before showing CAMM aka Sea Ceptor can use Mk.41 VLS series, Sylver VLS series or just spesific CAMM VLS



well from the mockup , it's looks like they were using generic CAMM / vls specified for sea ceptor only (can be seen from its bulbous tube hatch) , not multipurpose flexible VLS like Sylver or MK41 .


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> £ stands for British pounds. I suppose Royal Navy will use CAMM as its air defence arms, it's versatile anyway i've put a chart before showing CAMM aka Sea Ceptor can use Mk.41 VLS series, Sylver VLS series or just spesific CAMM VLS
> 
> 
> I know, that's why i post the article here


Im sticking up with SM-2 block IV ER and essm for our iver variant hopefully it would look like enlarged type 31e

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> well from the mockup , it's looks like they were using generic CAMM / vls specified for sea ceptor only (can be seen from its bulbous tube hatch) , not multipurpose flexible VLS like Sylver or MK41 .


Well so far i haven't read yet detail description of specs for RN Type-31 i'll follow up the news



Kansel said:


> Im sticking up with SM-2 block IV ER and essm for our iver variant hopefully it would look like enlarged type 31e


Well what you want is no longer Type-31e but original Sovaernet specs, Iver Huitfeldt Class. US Raytheon made missiles are less expensive than French/UK MBDA ones however the bureaucracy to get Congress approval is complicated, the lobbying process with special groups acting on our interests in Washington though a couple weeks ago US Congress delegations visit to Ministry of Defense indicating greenlight for our future procurement for US made arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

Kansel said:


> Yeah it makes embargo chance became lower


How so?


Kansel said:


> I hope for the future of our submarine fleet looking forward for KSS III with hyunmoo sekalian minta ToT nya hyunmoo or k vls


Amin, but please control your dream.


----------



## Raduga

https://web.facebook.com/pg/TNIAUOfficial/posts/?ref=page_internal
source FB Page TNI AU .

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kansel

jek_sperrow said:


> How so?
> Different producer,if u rely too much on one producer only if you get embargoed you can't do sh*t thats not happening if your rely on many producer,yeah misscom righ there i
> Amin, but please control your dream.


Its my future dream tho around 10-20 years for korps hiu kencana for now lets let focused to our local made type 209 and mini sub for spec ops and gerilya



Cromwell said:


> Well so far i haven't read yet detail description of specs for RN Type-31 i'll follow up the news
> 
> 
> Well what you want is no longer Type-31e but original Sovaernet specs, Iver Huitfeldt Class. US Raytheon made missiles are less expensive than French/UK MBDA ones however the bureaucracy to get Congress approval is complicated, the lobbying process with special groups acting on our interests in Washington though a couple weeks ago US Congress delegations visit to Ministry of Defense indicating greenlight for our future procurement for US made arms.


My fault,i mean enlarged iver huitfeld,nice too hear that its really nice how USA,singapore and australia <maybe> don't see us as an enemy right now i hope its always stay like that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Cromwell said:


> Well so far i haven't read yet detail description of specs for RN Type-31 i'll follow up the news
> 
> 
> Well what you want is no longer Type-31e but original Sovaernet specs, Iver Huitfeldt Class. US Raytheon made missiles are less expensive than French/UK MBDA ones however the bureaucracy to get Congress approval is complicated, the lobbying process with special groups acting on our interests in Washington though a couple weeks ago US Congress delegations visit to Ministry of Defense indicating greenlight for our future procurement for US made arms.


Which one is good do you think bro mbda all europe sensor and weapons or raytheon..

Is more favourable all european sensor and weapons, easy one to integrated. If we got US missile without aegis, i dunno... is not so tasty


----------



## Raduga

barjo said:


> Which one is good do you think bro mbda all europe sensor and weapons or raytheon..
> 
> Is more favourable all european sensor and weapons, easy one to integrated. If we got US missile without aegis, i dunno... is not so tasty


PAAMS could be another good alternative to AEGIS (for AAW though)


----------



## Cromwell

barjo said:


> Which one is good do you think bro mbda all europe sensor and weapons or raytheon..
> 
> Is more favourable all european sensor and weapons, easy one to integrated. If we got US missile without aegis, i dunno... is not so tasty


It's complicated choices, in the end it's never about the specs. Many factors involved here; budget availability, again the specs, politics and lastly kickback sales. I've read writtings from Damen marketing representatives fiercely argued about Omega Class against this one. Made point actually but then thinking notoriously expensive Damen hull and modules they won't share to build with us ( bridge & engine modules ), this ain't right. My personal options we go all Europe; MBDA, Thales, etc name them but then it never about our personal wishes. If Raytheon gets them, it will be 1st major naval acquisition to use their products


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> It's complicated choices, in the end it's never about the specs. Many factors involved here; budget availability, again the specs, politics and lastly kickback sales. I've read writtings from Damen marketing representatives fiercely argued about Omega Class against this one. Made point actually but then thinking notoriously expensive Damen hull and modules they won't share to build with us ( bridge & engine modules ), this ain't right. My personal options we go all Europe; MBDA, Thales, etc name them but then it never about our personal wishes. If Raytheon gets them, it will be 1st major naval acquisition to use their products


Did they? hehehe. tho I like the image design of damen, It looks futuristic kinda thing  Anyway I am curious on what role our future frigate going to be for AL. Still AAW or just another general purpose frigate with some anti air capability.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Gundala said:


> Did they? hehehe. tho I like the image design of damen, It looks futuristic kinda thing  Anyway I am curious on what role our future frigate going to be for AL. Still AAW or just another general purpose frigate with some anti air capability.


So far they are leaning towards AAW shit, cause it's currently the most popular kind on the market anyway.


----------



## Kansel

HellFireIndo said:


> So far they are leaning towards AAW shit, cause it's currently the most popular kind on the market anyway.


Well we really need payung armada tho mica nanggung kalo mau dibikin buat jadi payung armada tbh



barjo said:


> Which one is good do you think bro mbda all europe sensor and weapons or raytheon..
> 
> Is more favourable all european sensor and weapons, easy one to integrated. If we got US missile without aegis, i dunno... is not so tasty


Ita not a problem bro even tho iver use european electronic,sensor etc the ship armament base use SM-2&essm and maybe tomahawk in the future tho as long as its its nato its not a problem,seperti link yang ane kasih if we use aegis (USA system) the ship price will become 700-900 million dollar not even enough with our current real frigate budget (720 million us$)


----------



## Cromwell

Kansel said:


> Well we really need payung armada tho mica nanggung kalo mau dibikin buat jadi payung armada tbh
> 
> 
> Ita not a problem bro even tho iver use european electronic,sensor etc the ship armament base use SM-2&essm and maybe tomahawk in the future tho as long as its its nato its not a problem,seperti link yang ane kasih if we use aegis (USA system) the ship price will become 700-900 million dollar not even enough with our current real frigate budget (720 million us$)


The actual number for TNI-AL striking ship project

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> The actual number for TNI-AL striking ship project
> View attachment 579027


Is this on usd or rupiah? 1bn for striking ship it means for kcr,iver is enough i think (pkr is still unclear tho)


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> The actual number for TNI-AL striking ship project
> View attachment 579027


Fighter!!! Get it going already  hmm $1.2B isnt it the price for Sukhoi?
Marine weaponary, niceee...I hate FFBNW 
Now give us the page 2 bruh


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> The actual number for TNI-AL striking ship project
> View attachment 579027


Fighter aircraft means su-35 or other new pengadanan?


----------



## Cromwell

In US$. I'm afraid i lost the 2nd page long ago. I'll share it when i find it again.


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> No wonder,we rely much on kfx/ifx i hope the renegotiation going good dan performa nya excellent
> 
> 
> Yeah it makes embargo chance became lower
> 
> I hope for the future of our submarine fleet looking forward for KSS III with hyunmoo sekalian minta ToT nya hyunmoo or k vls


 What about mtcr? Are we can get permission to get hyunmoo license?

Wat exocet block 3 reach range 200km?????


----------



## striver44

Ruhnama said:


> What about mtcr? Are we can get permission to get hyunmoo license?
> 
> Wat exocet block 3 reach range 200km?????


signatory of MTCR meant that they cant export missile with range above 300km, so if we really want to surpass those 300km limit, well build it indigenously especially the propulsion system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NoFolks

Marine Rouge said:


> *Former President BJ Habibie passed away*
> 6 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former President BJ Habibie passed away at the age of 83 at the Gatot Soebroto Army Hospital (RSPAD) at 6:05 p.m on Wednesday, September 11, 2019. (ANTARA/Ardika/am).
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - Former president BJ Habibie passed away at 6.05 p.m on Wednesday at the age of 83 at the Gatot Subroto Army Hospital (RSPAD) where he had been treated since September 1.
> 
> The news was conveyed by Habibie's son Thareq Kemal Habibie.
> 
> Families of the third president of Indonesia, including his two sons and grandchildren, have gathered at the hospital.
> 
> President Joko Widodo has arrived at the hospital to convey condolences to the family.
> 
> Habibie was born in Pare Pare, South Sulawesi on June 25, 1936 and led the country from May 1998 to October 1999.
> 
> Habibie's wife, Hasri Ainun Habibie, passed away in 2010 in a hospital in Germany.
> 
> Related news: National figures pay visit to Habibie at Army Hospital
> 
> Related news: National figures discuss Indonesia's current situation with BJ Habibie
> 
> Related news: Indonesia`s reforms still far from realized: Habibie
> Editor: Gusti Nur Cahya Aryani
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/132580/former-president-bj-habibie-passed-away
> 
> RIP, Innalilahi wa ilaihi rajiun. One of the greatest researcher of Indonesia passed away



إنا لله وإنا إليه راجون ..
Semoga Allah mengampuni dosa2 beliau, merahmati beliau, dan menerimanya dngn penuh kasih sayang
Aamiin


----------



## Nike

https://m.antaranews.com/video/1058312/latihan-gabungan-tni-al-serbu-tumpuan-pantai-banyuwangi


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

If CH-4 wins the drone tender does that mean our indigenous male drone will use china system?


----------



## Cromwell

From President of Federal Republic of Germany Herr Frank Walter Steinmeier

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## barjo

Cromwell said:


> From President of Federal Republic of Germany Herr Frank Walter Steinmeier
> View attachment 579091
> View attachment 579092
> View attachment 579093
> View attachment 579094


Danke Schon Herr President

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Dharma yudha 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cromwell

AGM-65K2 used in the exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Anybody had seen this? Rain of steel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> AGM-65K2 used in the exercise
> View attachment 579111


Is there really no compatible anti ship missile intended for F-16 to carry ? I mean even gripen can hold like 4xRBS-15 , why not with the f-16 ?


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> Is there really no compatible anti ship missile intended for F-16 to carry ? I mean even gripen can hold like 4xRBS-15 , why not with the f-16 ?



F 16 is workhorse fighter, optimized for interceptor, air superiority, CAS, Air interdiction and even SEAD roles. And they are very good at that roles, to them for bringing ASHM and engage in Anti Shipping and Maritime Strike roles is a waste of valuable resources

Dharma yudha 2019


----------



## Raduga

Marine Rouge said:


> Anybody had seen this? Rain of steel


Sis the first video clip is not ours at all , it was turkish t-129 atak


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> Sis the first video clip is not ours at all , it was turkish t-129 atak



Well i will delete it


----------



## Kansel

Marine Rouge said:


> F 16 is workhorse fighter, optimized for interceptor, air superiority, CAS, Air interdiction and even SEAD roles. And they are very good at that roles, to them for bringing ASHM and engage in Anti Shipping and Maritime Strike roles is a waste of valuable resources
> 
> Dharma yudha 2019
> 
> View attachment 579115
> View attachment 579116
> View attachment 579117
> View attachment 579118
> View attachment 579119
> View attachment 579120
> View attachment 579121
> View attachment 579122


So 


Marine Rouge said:


> F 16 is workhorse fighter, optimized for interceptor, air superiority, CAS, Air interdiction and even SEAD roles. And they are very good at that roles, to them for bringing ASHM and engage in Anti Shipping and Maritime Strike roles is a waste of valuable resources
> 
> Dharma yudha 2019
> 
> View attachment 579115
> View attachment 579116
> View attachment 579117
> View attachment 579118
> View attachment 579119
> View attachment 579120
> View attachment 579121
> View attachment 579122


So which fighter will bring anti ship role? I thought sukhoi's will be the one that become air superiority function,so F16 intended to bring AAM and AGM only? I sti dont understand why tni doesn't consider F15/F18 super hornet for our heavy fighter armada F18 with full armament would be sukhoi killer in bvr battle F18 have many external hadrpoints and cheap operational cost and spare parts bejibun


----------



## striver44

Marine Rouge said:


> View attachment 579108
> Dharma yudha 2019
> 
> View attachment 579101
> View attachment 579102
> View attachment 579103
> View attachment 579104
> View attachment 579105
> View attachment 579106
> View attachment 579107


We havent seen scorpions and stormers ever since leopards and marders pressed into service, i wonder if scorpions will be re distributed to other tank battalions outside java


----------



## NEKONEKO

Kansel said:


> So
> 
> So which fighter will bring anti ship role? I thought sukhoi's will be the one that become air superiority function,so F16 intended to bring AAM and AGM only? I sti dont understand why tni doesn't consider F15/F18 super hornet for our heavy fighter armada F18 with full armament would be sukhoi killer in bvr battle F18 have many external hadrpoints and cheap operational cost and spare parts bejibun


We only have sukhoi for maritime strike role, kfx-ifx is (possibily)able to perform maritime strike but we still need to wait.


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> Is there really no compatible anti ship missile intended for F-16 to carry ? I mean even gripen can hold like 4xRBS-15 , why not with the f-16 ?


Theoretically they can be armed with air launched Harpoon however even in US itself maritime strike capabillity is reserved primarily for F/A-18 not F-16


----------



## Chestnut

Historically the AGM-84 Harpoon was designed to be able to be carried by F-16's in an interdiction role.

However, the F-16's lower range prevented it from seeing much use as a maritime strike fighter.

However, the Kongsberg NSM/JSM is designed to alleviate that issue. This is part of the reason why I think we should replace the Exocet with NSM's/JSM's


----------



## Gundala

Kansel said:


> So which fighter will bring anti ship role? I thought sukhoi's will be the one that become air superiority function,so F16 intended to bring AAM and AGM only? I sti dont understand why tni doesn't consider F15/F18 super hornet for our heavy fighter armada F18 with full armament would be sukhoi killer in bvr battle F18 have many external hadrpoints and cheap operational cost and spare parts bejibun


Typical main Striker fighter with anti ship capability imho is on Sukhoi fleet. Long range striker/multi role with dual seating (SU30) is a perfect for this role where the smaller fighters can act as sweeper. SU27 was made for air superiority where SU30 is more balanced and lean more to striker (dual seating). SU35 is combination of both with the role of 2nd pilot being taking over/helped by more sophisticated firing systems and radar, tho still SU35 lean more toward air superiority. As for what kind of missiles our sukhois have for anti ship role? Idk, but with the declasified information about our ownership of KH31P couple years back who knows that we might have KH31A, KH41 or even KH59MK.


----------



## Raduga

Gundala said:


> Typical main Striker fighter with anti ship capability imho is on Sukhoi fleet. Long range striker/multi role with dual seating (SU30) is a perfect for this role where the smaller fighters can act as sweeper. SU27 was made for air superiority where SU30 is more balanced and lean more to striker (dual seating). SU35 is combination of both with the role of 2nd pilot being taking over/helped by more sophisticated firing systems and radar, tho still SU35 lean more toward air superiority. As for what kind of missiles our sukhois have for anti ship role? Idk, but with the declasified information about our ownership of KH31P couple years back who knows that we might have KH31A, KH41 or even KH59MK.


And our T-50/FA-50 in future  can bring korean seasoned Taurus KEPD-350 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Saab advertisement on comparring ground based radar coverage vs Erieye AEWC system though they don't actually explain what radar being compared with

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Cromwell said:


> Saab advertisement on comparring ground based radar coverage vs Erieye AEWC system though they don't actually explain what radar being compared with
> View attachment 579139


Sometimes i really think we should gave SAAB a chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

striver44 said:


> Sometimes i really think we should gave SAAB a chance.


Saab offers are actually interesting though the chance for Gripen is very low however other products like RBS-70, AT-4, Carl Gustav & NLAW ATGM, Girraffe radar, and Erieye AEWC they are more or less competitive to our needs.
Btw what's the preference for the fighters




Preference on tankers




Preference on heavy lift helicopters




Preference on AEWC ( add Wedgetail since they officially offer us now in their web page )




I think we already have winner on this




Credit to Angkasa Review


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> Saab offers are actually interesting though the chance for Gripen is very low however other products like RBS-70, AT-4, Carl Gustav & NLAW ATGM, Girraffe radar, and Erieye AEWC they are more or less competitive to our needs.
> Btw what's the preference for the fighters
> View attachment 579141
> 
> Preference on tankers
> View attachment 579142
> 
> Preference on heavy lift helicopters
> View attachment 579143
> 
> Preference on AEWC ( add Wedgetail since they officially offer us now in their web page )
> View attachment 579144
> 
> I think we already have winner on this
> View attachment 579145
> 
> Credit to Angkasa Review


F-16V, KC-46 Pegasus, CH-47F Chinook,*Wedgetail lol.*


----------



## striver44

Cromwell said:


> Saab offers are actually interesting though the chance for Gripen is very low however other products like RBS-70, AT-4, Carl Gustav & NLAW ATGM, Girraffe radar, and Erieye AEWC they are more or less competitive to our needs.
> Btw what's the preference for the fighters
> View attachment 579141
> 
> Preference on tankers
> View attachment 579142
> 
> Preference on heavy lift helicopters
> View attachment 579143
> 
> Preference on AEWC ( add Wedgetail since they officially offer us now in their web page )
> View attachment 579144
> 
> I think we already have winner on this
> View attachment 579145
> 
> Credit to Angkasa Review


We know it already
-F16V because commonality purpose and politics
-A330MRTT (because airbus/PT DI strategic partnership
-chinook because our army staff had tested it already and politics
C295 AWACS because airbus prtnership,and commonality


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> Saab offers are actually interesting though the chance for Gripen is very low however other products like RBS-70, AT-4, Carl Gustav & NLAW ATGM, Girraffe radar, and Erieye AEWC they are more or less competitive to our needs.
> Btw what's the preference for the fighters
> View attachment 579141
> 
> Preference on tankers
> View attachment 579142
> 
> Preference on heavy lift helicopters
> View attachment 579143
> 
> Preference on AEWC ( add Wedgetail since they officially offer us now in their web page )
> View attachment 579144
> 
> I think we already have winner on this
> View attachment 579145
> 
> Credit to Angkasa Review


- Viper (to make us one step closer for F35, advance technology, commonality)
- Pegasus (that Palm oil issue)
- chinook (bandel, if you need super heavy load capability just use fix wing aircraft like c130)
- wedgetail or Saab (but with jet) (kok ga ada gambarnya, ga Masuk ya )
- UAV we already got the winner


----------



## Cromwell

Seems alike we can conclude the battle will be between Airbus & Boeing on who can give us more offset.


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> Seems alike we can conclude the battle will be between Airbus & Boeing on who can give us more offset.


They only compete each other in tanker and aew&c segment though


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 579141
> 
> Preference on tankers
> View attachment 579142
> 
> Preference on heavy lift helicopters
> View attachment 579143
> 
> Preference on AEWC ( add Wedgetail since they officially offer us now in their web page )
> View attachment 579144
> 
> I think we already have winner on this
> View attachment 579145
> 
> Credit to Angkasa Review



Viper, for commonality and geopolitics
Pegasus, for palm oil
Chinook, it's the only viable option, and geopolitics as bonus
Saab 340, for palm oil
CH-4, because it's already the winner


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> Saab offers are actually interesting though the chance for Gripen is very low however other products like RBS-70, AT-4, Carl Gustav & NLAW ATGM, Girraffe radar, and Erieye AEWC they are more or less competitive to our needs.
> Btw what's the preference for the fighters
> View attachment 579141
> 
> Preference on tankers
> View attachment 579142
> 
> Preference on heavy lift helicopters
> View attachment 579143
> 
> Preference on AEWC ( add Wedgetail since they officially offer us now in their web page )
> View attachment 579144
> 
> I think we already have winner on this
> View attachment 579145
> 
> Credit to Angkasa Review


_
Disclaimer: Base on "Yang ada di Hati" (as picture showed)_
Gripen
Boeing KC-46 Pegasus
CH-47F Chinook
Saab 340


----------



## Chestnut

striver44 said:


> We know it already
> -F16V because commonality purpose and politics
> -A330MRTT (because airbus/PT DI strategic partnership
> -chinook because our army staff had tested it already and politics
> C295 AWACS because airbus prtnership,and commonality


Actually there's an equal chance Boeing might snag the orders.

They also do work with PTDI along with the fact that Boeing's business pitch is bulk orders (Buying more stuff from them = cheaper prices and more benefits in the long run).

Remember that the Chinooks are made by Boeing, and if you order that with the Pegasus and the Wedgetail you can guarantee that the end price and FSR service will be heaps better than what EADS/Airbus has to offer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soman45

another SU-35 news....(Btw nice camo for SU-35 here)






photo : Alex Sidharta

*Kemendag Upayakan Imbal Dagang Sukhoi Su-35 Rampung Tahun Ini*

Ilham wibowo • 13 September 2019 16:10

*Jakarta*: Kementerian Perdagangan (Kemendag) masih mengupayakan hadirnya produk olahan sebagai imbal dagang 11 unit jet tempur Sukhoi Su-35 dari Rusia. Peningkatan ekspor produk bernilai tambah Tanah Air jadi komitmen untuk dikedepankan.

Staf Ahli Bidang Iklim Usaha dan Hubungan Antar Lembaga Kemendag Karyanto Suprih mengatakan pihaknya terus melakukan diskusi penyelesaian proses ini bersama Duta Besar Rusia untuk Indonesia Lyudmila Georgievna Vorobieva. Beragam produk RI telah ditawarkan untuk pembelian pesawat dengan nilai total USD1,14 miliar atau setara Rp17 triliun tersebut.

"Secepatnya itu lebih baik, semoga bisa selesai tahun ini dan kami terus bicara sama Dubes Rusia," kata Karyanto ditemui di JCC, Senayan, Jakarta, Jumat, 13 September 2019.

Menurut Karyanto produk yang terus ditawarkan dari Indonesia seperti makanan dan minuman. Beragam produk olahan rempah-rempah Tanah Air juga jadi fokus untuk dimasukkan dalam 50 persen dana pembelian pesawat tersebut.

"Banyak (yang ditawarkan) misalnya produk rempah-rempah dan kita maunya produk jadi, jangan cuma produk yang _raw material_," kata Karyanto.

Karyanto memastikan Kemendag bukan dalam posisi menghambat kebutuhan alutsista pertahanan RI. Saat ini, diskusi masih terus dilakukan agar produk yang menjadi imbal dagang bisa maksimal bermanfaat bagi negara dan masyarakat.

"Soal imbal dagang sebenarnya tidak ada masalah, buat perdagangan bagus, tapi itu kan terkait politik dunia, kalau soal politik bersumber imamnya di Kemlu," paparnya.

Sebelumnya, Duta Besar Rusia untuk Indonesia Lyudmila Vorobieva membeberkan ada beberapa kendala terkait pengiriman Sukhoi ke Indonesia. Progres kontrak dagang RI dengan Rusia ini hanya perlu merampungkan masalah teknis.

"Beberapa masalah teknis dalam kesepakatan ini. Tapi Indonesia dan Rusia sudah melakukan penandatanganan pembelian, dan masalah ada di teknisnya saja," tutur Lyudmila dalam jumpa pers di Jakarta, Rabu, 4 September 2019 lalu.

Dia mengatakan pembahasan mengenai pembelian dan pengiriman Sukhoi ini agak lambat. Penyebabnya banyak, termasuk pemilihan presiden beberapa waktu lalu.

"Masalah teknis dalam implementasi kesepakatan ini, kita harapkan bisa segera diselesaikan agar pengiriman bisa berjalan lancar," imbuhnya.


(AHL)
http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/09/kemendag-upayakan-imbal-dagang-sukhoi.html
https://www.medcom.id/ekonomi/mikro...n-imbal-dagang-sukhoi-su-35-rampung-tahun-ini


----------



## afiq0110

https://angkasa.news/hot_news/detai...patan-terakhir-pesan-v-22-osprey-tni-berminat


----------



## 182

*The Third Order of Bell 429 GlobalRanger For Indonesian Police*



























*Ditpoludara Polri Terima Heli Ketiga Jenis Bell 429 GlobalRanger*
Posted on September 11, 2019 by Rangga B Sawiyya

AIRSPACE-REVIEW.com – Direktorat Kepolisian Udara (Ditpoludara) Korpolairud, Baharkam, Polri menerima helikopter ketiga jenis Bell 429 _GlobalRanger_ dengan nomor registrasi P-3203.

Serah terima heli dilaksanakan di Markas Polairud, Bandara Pondok Cabe, Pamulang, Tangerang Selatan, Banten, Rabu (11/9/2019).

Kontrak pengadaan tiga heli Bell 429 dilakukan Polri saat berlangsungnya pameran kedirgantaraan Singapore Airshow, Februari 2016.

Bell 429 dihadirkan Ditpoludara untuk mengganti armada NBO 105 secara bertahap, mengingat usia heli produksi PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) tersebut semakin menua.

Sebagia informasi, selain Bell 429, sayap Ditpoludara diperkuat beragam tipe helikopter mulai dari NBO 105, Enstrom 480B, Mi-2, AS365 _Dauphin_, dan NBell 412 .

Sementara dua heli Bell 429 sebelumnya (P-3201 dan P-3202) telah diserahkan oleh vendor PT Multi Pasific California saat peringatan HUT ke-67 Korps Polairud pada 5 Desember 2017.

Selain Bell 429, armada sayap putar Polairud tahun depan juga akan dilengkapi dengan anggota baru yakni 11 helikopter buatan Leonardo, Italia. Terdiri dari 9 AW169 dan dua AW189.

Rangga Baswara Sawiyya

editor: ron raider

so, next year 11 new helicopters will joined the club., consists of 9 AW169 & 2 AW189 from Leonardo 
with total 15 new helicopters, including new NBELL-412 EP from PT Dirgantara, Indonesian Police would have "gado-gado" armada, rite

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## afiq0110

https://angkasa.news/hot_news/detai...ajib-pakai-dog-tag-sayangnya-hanya-insidentil


----------



## HellFireIndo

afiq0110 said:


> https://angkasa.news/hot_news/detai...patan-terakhir-pesan-v-22-osprey-tni-berminat


Tilt-rotor aircrafts, while beautiful, are also notoriously unstable and not the most economic choice out of all, i would prefer CH-47F over it tbh.


----------



## afiq0110

HellFireIndo said:


> Tilt-rotor aircrafts, while beautiful, are also notoriously unstable and not the most economic choice out of all, i would prefer CH-47F over it tbh.


Thanks


----------



## Whizzack

Cromwell said:


> Saab offers are actually interesting though the chance for Gripen is very low however other products like RBS-70, AT-4, Carl Gustav & NLAW ATGM, Girraffe radar, and Erieye AEWC they are more or less competitive to our needs.
> Btw what's the preference for the fighters
> View attachment 579141
> 
> Preference on tankers
> View attachment 579142
> 
> Preference on heavy lift helicopters
> View attachment 579143
> 
> Preference on AEWC ( add Wedgetail since they officially offer us now in their web page )
> View attachment 579144
> 
> I think we already have winner on this
> View attachment 579145
> 
> Credit to Angkasa Review



- Fighter : F16V --> Commonality with existing F-16s.. However no complaints from me if Gripen NG is selected..
- Tanker : A330MRTT --> Airbus/DI strategic partnership + general familiarity with the A330... and because KC-46 is a crappy tanker (at least in its current form) :
https://www.aerotime.aero/clement.c...f-to-ban-boeing-kc-46-from-transporting-cargo
https://www.airforcetimes.com/news/...ost-hundreds-of-millions-of-dollars-gao-says/
- Heavy Chopper : Chinook --> More versatile and reliable.. Mi-26 seems too huge to be practical for most missions.
- AEWC : C295 AEW&C --> Airbus/DI strategic partnership + commonality with existing C295s... However Erieye is fine too as long as the airframe is C295 (or CN235).
- UCAV : TAI ANKA --> Specs seems to be the best + can expand military industrial cooperation with Turkey... Though why is the CH4 selected instead..?


----------



## afiq0110

Question
Which is better, russian mi 28 compare with apache ?


----------



## Nike

afiq0110 said:


> Question
> Which is better, russian mi 28 compare with apache ?



Apache all the way, apache is a very mature product not even Tiger can came close


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Soman45 said:


> *Kemendag Upayakan Imbal Dagang Sukhoi Su-35 Rampung Tahun Ini*



Nanti setelah perundingan imbal dagannya selesai pasti akan ada perundingan lagi yang selesainya pertengahan tahun depan, kemudian saat tahun depan akan ada perundingan lagi (ga tau apa).

Kalau memang ga niat ambil Cy-35 mendingan di cancel saja sebenarnya. Sekalipun jadi ambil 11 pesawat jumlah total armada Sukhoi kita juga cuma sedikit.


----------



## Chestnut

HellFireIndo said:


> Tilt-rotor aircrafts, while beautiful, are also notoriously unstable and not the most economic choice out of all, i would prefer CH-47F over it tbh.


Don't be so sure, most accidents are attributed to lack of training and improper operations. The V-22 is actually perfect for countries with littoral battlespaces like us.


----------



## afiq0110

Marine Rouge said:


> Apache all the way, apache is a very mature product not even Tiger can came close



Spasiba tovarich



Chestnut said:


> Don't be so sure, most accidents are attributed to lack of training and improper operations. The V-22 is actually perfect for countries with littoral battlespaces like us.



The video said it was designed to carry more weight, have lass sortie, and longer range, and also refuel able...

Some pros n cons... The question is, if we have the money, will it be worthed to acquire these beast ? More over, do they willingly sell the beasts to us ?

MiG-29 flights in the stratosphere
H = 19,000 m about 60,000ft. ✈️ https://t.co/o8HbrQf8Xh

What is the benefit of the technology ?
Can we use it to intercept balistic missile ?
Furthermore, intercept thaad weaponry ?


----------



## Var Dracon

afiq0110 said:


> Spasiba tovarich
> 
> 
> 
> The video said it was designed to carry more weight, have lass sortie, and longer range, and also refuel able...
> 
> Some pros n cons... The question is, if we have the money, will it be worthed to acquire these beast ? More over, do they willingly sell the beasts to us ?
> 
> MiG-29 flights in the stratosphere
> H = 19,000 m about 60,000ft. ✈️ https://t.co/o8HbrQf8Xh
> 
> What is the benefit of the technology ?
> Can we use it to intercept balistic missile ?
> Furthermore, intercept thaad weaponry ?
> 
> View attachment 579231



I have seen an American aviator opinion about the Osprey vs conventional heli...
He said that the Osprey is more difficult to fly and much more pain in the *** for maintenance
And because of that, the maintenance cost is high

I have no link to his answer because it's an answer from a long time ago


----------



## Kansel

Is it possible for us to buy mq-9 in another male drone tender? I think its great choice for us especially if we have (wedgetail &poseidon) we can control it from apache too,btw any news about our sattelite that we purchase from airbus?



Cromwell said:


> Saab offers are actually interesting though the chance for Gripen is very low however other products like RBS-70, AT-4, Carl Gustav & NLAW ATGM, Girraffe radar, and Erieye AEWC they are more or less competitive to our needs.
> Btw what's the preference for the fighters
> View attachment 579141
> 
> Preference on tankers
> View attachment 579142
> 
> Preference on heavy lift helicopters
> View attachment 579143
> 
> Preference on AEWC ( add Wedgetail since they officially offer us now in their web page )
> View attachment 579144
> 
> I think we already have winner on this
> View attachment 579145
> 
> Credit to Angkasa Review


F16V->for offset,cpo and geopolitic effects remember when we buy falcon in bima sena project we get offset to ngerakit falcon by LM
Pegasus->although pegasus still have many problems it will be fixed,probably the reason pegasus win the offset because boeing offered to build 767 maintenance in here (probably because we menggandeng GMF juga buat offset)
Wedgetail->cpo,geopolitics,commonality and quality
Chinook->offset by boeing,interesting facts by the time mi 26 heating its machine chinook already take off
Drone->well we're already got the winner tho eventho i prefer anka/mq 1



Goddamn boeing offer us with big offset just imagine if we purchase additional apache,chinook at the same time imagine the combined offset and if we purchase wedgetail,pegasus and poseidon from them in the same time damn la we should push the imbal dagang to 50% atleast


----------



## Raduga

https://www.asiapacificdefensejourn...uErxDirhJuAKL4aWDksqbTeil471b7zIUkRzE5FvuxMAk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## umigami

Soman45 said:


> another SU-35 news....(Btw nice camo for SU-35 here)
> 
> View attachment 579190
> 
> photo : Alex Sidharta
> 
> *Kemendag Upayakan Imbal Dagang Sukhoi Su-35 Rampung Tahun Ini*
> 
> Ilham wibowo • 13 September 2019 16:10
> 
> *Jakarta*: Kementerian Perdagangan (Kemendag) masih mengupayakan hadirnya produk olahan sebagai imbal dagang 11 unit jet tempur Sukhoi Su-35 dari Rusia. Peningkatan ekspor produk bernilai tambah Tanah Air jadi komitmen untuk dikedepankan.
> 
> Staf Ahli Bidang Iklim Usaha dan Hubungan Antar Lembaga Kemendag Karyanto Suprih mengatakan pihaknya terus melakukan diskusi penyelesaian proses ini bersama Duta Besar Rusia untuk Indonesia Lyudmila Georgievna Vorobieva. Beragam produk RI telah ditawarkan untuk pembelian pesawat dengan nilai total USD1,14 miliar atau setara Rp17 triliun tersebut.
> 
> "Secepatnya itu lebih baik, semoga bisa selesai tahun ini dan kami terus bicara sama Dubes Rusia," kata Karyanto ditemui di JCC, Senayan, Jakarta, Jumat, 13 September 2019.
> 
> Menurut Karyanto produk yang terus ditawarkan dari Indonesia seperti makanan dan minuman. Beragam produk olahan rempah-rempah Tanah Air juga jadi fokus untuk dimasukkan dalam 50 persen dana pembelian pesawat tersebut.
> 
> "Banyak (yang ditawarkan) misalnya produk rempah-rempah dan kita maunya produk jadi, jangan cuma produk yang _raw material_," kata Karyanto.
> 
> Karyanto memastikan Kemendag bukan dalam posisi menghambat kebutuhan alutsista pertahanan RI. Saat ini, diskusi masih terus dilakukan agar produk yang menjadi imbal dagang bisa maksimal bermanfaat bagi negara dan masyarakat.
> 
> "Soal imbal dagang sebenarnya tidak ada masalah, buat perdagangan bagus, tapi itu kan terkait politik dunia, kalau soal politik bersumber imamnya di Kemlu," paparnya.
> 
> Sebelumnya, Duta Besar Rusia untuk Indonesia Lyudmila Vorobieva membeberkan ada beberapa kendala terkait pengiriman Sukhoi ke Indonesia. Progres kontrak dagang RI dengan Rusia ini hanya perlu merampungkan masalah teknis.
> 
> "Beberapa masalah teknis dalam kesepakatan ini. Tapi Indonesia dan Rusia sudah melakukan penandatanganan pembelian, dan masalah ada di teknisnya saja," tutur Lyudmila dalam jumpa pers di Jakarta, Rabu, 4 September 2019 lalu.
> 
> Dia mengatakan pembahasan mengenai pembelian dan pengiriman Sukhoi ini agak lambat. Penyebabnya banyak, termasuk pemilihan presiden beberapa waktu lalu.
> 
> "Masalah teknis dalam implementasi kesepakatan ini, kita harapkan bisa segera diselesaikan agar pengiriman bisa berjalan lancar," imbuhnya.
> 
> 
> (AHL)
> http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/09/kemendag-upayakan-imbal-dagang-sukhoi.html
> https://www.medcom.id/ekonomi/mikro...n-imbal-dagang-sukhoi-su-35-rampung-tahun-ini


This cpo for sukhoi thing again, huh...
Who know for how much long this saga will end?
Btw good choice of camo, why they not use camo from other sukhoi?
That stand looks so familiar, did they using Hobby master diecast?


afiq0110 said:


> https://angkasa.news/hot_news/detai...ajib-pakai-dog-tag-sayangnya-hanya-insidentil


Yg beginian yg kadang buat saya ngelus dada dan pesimis soal interoperability, padahal ini cuma soal dogtag -_-


----------



## mandala

*TC-300 Cameras on Indonesian Navy AS565MBe*

Indonesian Navy ordered two TrakkaCam TC-300 compact, high performance cameras as part of the mission equipment package of the AS565MBe Panther helicopters. The single-LRU multi-sensor surveillance system weights 20 Kgs ~ 44 lbs DSEI 2019 
_





TC-300 Cameras on Indonesian Navy AS565MBe

*Trakka, September 12, 2019 *- Trakka Systems is pleased to announce that the Indonesian Navy has selected and integrated two TrakkaCam TC-300 cameras, as part of their mission equipment package on the AS565 MBe Panther.

“We are extremely pleased that the TC-300 has, again, been chosen for an international critical missions’ program. We look forward to supporting the Indonesian Navy on this program and future programs to come,” said Glen Rowling, VP Business Development of Trakka Systems.

The TrakkaCam TC-300 is a compact, high performance, new generation single-LRU multi-sensor surveillance system, setting new standards for innovative, ergonomic, industrial design. 

The system comprises an innovative lightweight 300mm gimbal and has a total mass of approximately 20kg. 

It features high performance fully digital 4-axis gyro-stabilization, with a base payload suite comprising of a MWIR thermal imager, and HDTV EO/Spotter with continuous zoom. 

The TC-300 also includes eye-safe laser range finder, NVG compatible laser pointer, a fully integrated IMU/GPS for Geo-Location and Moving Map Integration, Auto Tracker, an advanced HD video engine and options for searchlight slaving, haze reduction, image blending and Moving Target Indicator (MTI).

https://www.helis.com/database/news/trakka-tc-300-panther-id-navy/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

Cromwell said:


> Saab offers are actually interesting though the chance for Gripen is very low however other products like RBS-70, AT-4, Carl Gustav & NLAW ATGM, Girraffe radar, and Erieye AEWC they are more or less competitive to our needs.
> Btw what's the preference for the fighters
> View attachment 579141
> 
> Preference on tankers
> View attachment 579142
> 
> Preference on heavy lift helicopters
> View attachment 579143
> 
> Preference on AEWC ( add Wedgetail since they officially offer us now in their web page )
> View attachment 579144
> 
> I think we already have winner on this
> View attachment 579145
> 
> Credit to Angkasa Review


- FA-50 (For IFX)
- A330 MRTT 
- MI-26 (more cargo for disaster relief(
- C295


----------



## bad sector

Ijin gabung...
Just share the Breaking News and viral in my WA group.



> BREAKING NEWS : Gudang Senjata di Kompleks Mako Brimob Srondol Semarang Terbakar Disertai Ledakan
> 
> Editor: Catur waskito Edy
> 
> *TRIBUNJATENG.COM, SEMARANG --* Gudang senjata atau bahan peledak (handak) di komplek Mako Brimob Polda Jateng, Srondol, Kota Semarang terbakar, Sabtu (14/9/2019) pagi.
> 
> Suara rentetan ledakan mirip mercon terus terdengaroleh warga di area sekitarnya. Bahkan dilaporkan juga terdengar hingga ke Tembalang dan Sekaran, Gunungpati. Pantauan Tribunjateng.com di lapangan, suasana masih mencekam dan panik.
> 
> Bahkan petugas Damkar yang sudah ada di sekitar mako tidak berani mendekat, khawatir masih akan ada ledakan.
> Sari, warga Srondol Wetan Gang Mangga RT 2 RW 5 yang rumahnya berdekatan,menyatakan sekitar pukul 07.30 mendengar suara ledakan mirip mercon. Semakin lama suara letusan itu tambah kencang, tidak berhenti pula.
> 
> "Awalnya kami yang dekat mengira suara letusan itu adalah latihan.
> Terus ada warga yang penasaran, kok tambah besar suaranya.
> 
> Waktu coba melihat, ada asap mengepul dari salah satu bangunan sehingga warga langsung lari semua," terangnya di pinggir Jalan Setiabudi. Sumber lain menyebutkan, peristiwa ini terjadi pukul 07.05 yang berasal dari di gudang penyimpanan bahan peledak di Mako Brimob Srondol.
> 
> Kebakaran yang menimbulkan ledakan tersebut tidak menimbulkan korban jiwa. Namun, beberapa rumah di sekitar lokasi gudang Handak rusak berat. Sejumlah sepeda motor dan mobil di sekitar lokasi juga mengalami kerusakan. Mobil pemadam kebakaran sudah datang namun tidak berani mendekat karena khawatir masih akan ada ledakan. (*)
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Artikel ini telah tayang di https://jateng.tribunnews.com/2019/...mako-brimob-srondol-terbakar-disertai-ledakan.
> 
> Editor: Catur waskito Edy


----------



## afiq0110

Var Dracon said:


> I have seen an American aviator opinion about the Osprey vs conventional heli...
> He said that the Osprey is more difficult to fly and much more pain in the *** for maintenance
> And because of that, the maintenance cost is high
> 
> I have no link to his answer because it's an answer from a long time ago


Thank you


----------



## Gundala

trishna_amṛta said:


> Nanti setelah perundingan imbal dagannya selesai pasti akan ada perundingan lagi yang selesainya pertengahan tahun depan, kemudian saat tahun depan akan ada perundingan lagi (ga tau apa).
> 
> Kalau memang ga niat ambil Cy-35 mendingan di cancel saja sebenarnya. Sekalipun jadi ambil 11 pesawat jumlah total armada Sukhoi kita juga cuma sedikit.


wkwkw biasa bro, ini sebenernya dah masuk ranah politik. Kita ngasih statement lg tentang sukro, terus nunggu respon dr om sam. Macam test the water gitu, gossip terakhir sih dah bukan caatsa tp mrk pake senjata gsp ke kita. Mau batalin kontrak jg susah, ada denda biasanya. Kemarin2 ada statement kita mau masukin ini didalam klausul force majore tp kyknya lom ada titik temu sama rusky. Duduk manis aja deh kita, nonton dagelan sukro sambil seruput kupi sama tahu goreng


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Gundala said:


> Kemarin2 ada statement kita mau masukin ini didalam klausul force majore tp kyknya lom ada titik temu sama rusky.



Sekalipun ditrima sebgai _force majeure_ pihaknya rusky pasti minta kompensasi walaupun valuenya jauh lebih sedikit daripada penalty (uang kaget). Dan kalau saya liat jauh lebih baik begitu daripada terbebani di kemudian hari buat plihara armada sukro yg service nya aja harus dibawa ke Belarusia segala.


----------



## Kansel

After watching this video i i still remember statement of one of petinggi tni ad,they wanted abrams but unfortunately we aren't US close friends in that time so we picked Leopard instead is there any plan to modernize our leopard 2a4 to 2ri in the future?


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> After watching this video i i still remember statement of one of petinggi tni ad,they wanted abrams but unfortunately we aren't US close friends in that time so we picked Leopard instead is there any plan to modernize our leopard 2a4 to 2ri in the future?


The last time i heard that they wanted more leopard 2s.....now the news vanishes in thin air


----------



## Nike

*Iberian wings [DSEI19D3]*
*BETH STEVENSON*
12 September 2019
Follow

RSS






Portuguese unmanned aerial vehicle manufacturer Tekever (Stand N2-830) has been awarded a contract from the UK Ministry of Defence to demonstrate the ability of its AR4 to be operated from a manned platform. The ultimate aim of the project is for the British Army to assess the potential for a UAV to be operated from a helicopter, but this first phase will see it controlled from an armoured vehicle.

Contracted in recent weeks, the testing will fall under the auspices of the Army Warfighting Experiment and will take place in the first half of 2020. It will involve Tekever introducing enhanced processing into the UAV’s command and control system in order to enable the manned-unmanned teaming.

The UK’s Maritime and Coastguard Agency has also issued a tender in recent weeks seeking information on UAVs that could support the various operations that fall under its remit, to which Tekever has submitted an offer. A response from the government is expected imminently. This requirement is along the same lines as work underway in support of the European Maritime Safety Agency, under which a number of UAV companies are carrying out contracted services in support of missions, including pollution and fishery monitoring, of which Tekever is one. It is using the twin-engine AR5 to support this project, having flown from Portugal and Spain during previous phases of the operations. AR5 will also be used in the RAPSODY project, which will test the application of unmanned aerial systems in a maritime context.

Additionally, the company has recently been supporting wildfire monitoring missions in Indonesia with the AR4, and has been carrying out work under the EU’s Single European Sky ATM Research project’s SAFIR effort that is exploring the future requirements for unmanned ATM.

Both the AR4 and AR5 are on display during the show.







(300 words)

https://www.janes.com/article/91125/iberian-wings-dsei19d3


----------



## Raduga

GraveDigger388 said:


> - FA-50 (For IFX)
> - A330 MRTT
> - MI-26 (more cargo for disaster relief(
> - C295



Gripen for IF-X since they are using the same engine , good for commonality in the future


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> After watching this video i i still remember statement of one of petinggi tni ad,they wanted abrams but unfortunately we aren't US close friends in that time so we picked Leopard instead is there any plan to modernize our leopard 2a4 to 2ri in the future?



Really bad idea if we buying Abrams (any variant). Keep in mind Abrams is powered by turbine engine instead of diesel. While turbine engine have superior power-to-weight ratio compare to any other type of engine it lose all efficiency at lower power band. Even running it in full power the Abrams power pack is still not efficient because it was design under the assumption of US military logistical capability to continuously supplying them with fuel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

trishna_amṛta said:


> Sekalipun ditrima sebgai _force majeure_ pihaknya rusky pasti minta kompensasi walaupun valuenya jauh lebih sedikit daripada penalty (uang kaget). Dan kalau saya liat jauh lebih baik begitu daripada terbebani di kemudian hari buat plihara armada sukro yg service nya aja harus dibawa ke Belarusia segala.


Yea I hate it as well, having to send each fighter overseas for maintenance is really sucks. Regardless I think AU still need a heavy fighters to follow their doctrine. Tho if we really want to drop it perhaps it will be wise to push the air tanker project forward then go ahead with the Viper acquisition. This way they can still have the range their needed and quantity as well. Maybe instead of paying cancelation fee we can get some flankers missiles from rusky as compensation to compliment what we already have. Tho I doubt AU want to do it and the govt sure doesnt like to loose face if they fail to make it happen. Bad politic publication is something they have to calculate both domestic, and internationally.


----------



## GraveDigger388

trishna_amṛta said:


> Really bad idea if we buying Abrams (any variant). Keep in mind Abrams is powered by turbine engine instead of diesel. While turbine engine have superior power-to-weight ratio compare to any other type of engine it lose all efficiency at lower power band. Even running it in full power the Abrams power pack is still not efficient because it was design under the assumption of US military logistical capability to continuously supplying them with fuel.


Spot on. Abrams is a fuel guzzler.


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> After watching this video i i still remember statement of one of petinggi tni ad,they wanted abrams but unfortunately we aren't US close friends in that time so we picked Leopard instead is there any plan to modernize our leopard 2a4 to 2ri in the future?


No it wasn't because of that.

The actual reason was because of the Abrams high price both in construction and maintenance. A couple of the younger officers I work with went through the US Army armor course in Ft. Benning and they said they had no faith in TNI mechanics being able to keep the Abrams jet turbine engine running let alone its numerous electronic sub systems.

I work on the Leopards here. Earlier on, the TNI tankers weren't used to the constant preventive maintenance checks and regular engine checkups (tanks are like planes, they'll still break even if you just let them sit in their hangars) that you have to do on MBT's. Nowadays they've gotten used to the routine so everything is running pretty smoothly.


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> No it wasn't because of that.
> 
> The actual reason was because of the Abrams high price both in construction and maintenance. A couple of the younger officers I work with went through the US Army armor course in Ft. Benning and they said they had no faith in TNI mechanics being able to keep the Abrams jet turbine engine running let alone its numerous electronic sub systems.
> 
> I work on the Leopards here. Earlier on, the TNI tankers weren't used to the constant preventive maintenance checks and regular engine checkups (tanks are like planes, they'll still break even if you just let them sit in their hangars) that you have to do on MBT's. Nowadays they've gotten used to the routine so everything is running pretty smoothly.


Thanks for the information,because petinggi nya sendiri yang ngomong begitu di berita,so far leopard is the most suitable for us eh if only we have anggaran tambahan leopard 2A4 bisa dimodernisasi ke 2 ri with amap+aps just for now lets fulfill medium tank and cobra 8x8 first, its a big no for us if we want procure new mbt in the future unless we want to build indigenous mbt im sure we'll buy altay/K2 for the ToT or we can cooperate with rheinnmetal for that for now i i really hope for our balitbang/pindad to make indigenous howitzer (yeah we really need that im not joking)


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Chestnut said:


> The actual reason was because of the Abrams high price both in construction and maintenance. A couple of the younger officers I work with went through the US Army armor course in Ft. Benning and they said they had no faith in TNI mechanics being able to keep the Abrams jet turbine engine running let alone its numerous electronic sub systems.



They have valid point



Chestnut said:


> I work on the Leopards here.



Just curious does the Leopard 2RI use the Nano-Crystalline Steel armour (revolution upgrade package), or they still use the old ceramic armour from the A4 variant and merely add the AMAP-B heavy add-on armour on top of it?


----------



## Raduga

Chestnut said:


> No it wasn't because of that.
> 
> The actual reason was because of the Abrams high price both in construction and maintenance. A couple of the younger officers I work with went through the US Army armor course in Ft. Benning and they said they had no faith in TNI mechanics being able to keep the Abrams jet turbine engine running let alone its numerous electronic sub systems.
> 
> I work on the Leopards here. Earlier on, the TNI tankers weren't used to the constant preventive maintenance checks and regular engine checkups (tanks are like planes, they'll still break even if you just let them sit in their hangars) that you have to do on MBT's. Nowadays they've gotten used to the routine so everything is running pretty smoothly.



Is there any plan to install active protection system ? Because its best to keep anykind of AT missile from even touching your armor first

https://pinterpolitik.com/andi-widjajanto-calon-menhan-baru/






New menhan from sipil and pengamat militer ?, this is interesting i think if he was choosen as the new menhan , we would get much more shiny toys in the future since he's also one of the people who proposed and as pelopor of our MEF program


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> Is there any plan to install active protection system ? Because its best to keep anykind of AT missile from even touching your armor first
> 
> https://pinterpolitik.com/andi-widjajanto-calon-menhan-baru/
> View attachment 579269
> 
> 
> New menhan from sipil and pengamat militer ?, this is interesting i think if he was choosen as the new menhan , we would get much more shiny toys in the future since he's also one of the people who proposed and as pelopor of our MEF program


Civilian Menhan are more often better than officers from TNI, cause there's less politics behind their appointment. Military experts do not and cannot offer any political favors to anyone, so their policy will be less affected by their cronies' wishes, and also, they won't have that TNI's rampant seniority and group thinking (Also pemikiran kolot) of outdated doctrine that would cloud their head at all time causing bad decision and policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Raduga said:


> Is there any plan to install active protection system ? Because its best to keep anykind of AT missile from even touching your armor first



Near impossible. Rheinmetall ADS is claimed to be the fastest reaction active design available today and use revolutionary technology (it use some kind of sand to destroy incoming projectile) that also made them really EXPENSIVE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

trishna_amṛta said:


> Near impossible. Rheinmetall ADS is claimed to be the fastest reaction active design available today and use revolutionary technology (it use some kind of sand to destroy incoming projectile) that also made them really EXPENSIVE.


That is why, I really like AMAP ADS the most among other APS systems.


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> Is there any plan to install active protection system ? Because its best to keep anykind of AT missile from even touching your armor first
> 
> https://pinterpolitik.com/andi-widjajanto-calon-menhan-baru/
> View attachment 579269
> 
> 
> New menhan from sipil and pengamat militer ?, this is interesting i think if he was choosen as the new menhan , we would get much more shiny toys in the future since he's also one of the people who proposed and as pelopor of our MEF program



There is not much need to put APS in Indonesia right now as they are not essential to our training and development of armored warfare doctrine, the emphasize is to add more new armor and vehicles in first place as we are severely lacking of them , if there is war against peer opponent there is much time to install APS into our armor.

*Indonesia, Australia conduct joint maritime patrol exercise in NTT*
12th Sep 2019 12:08





First Admiral IG Kompiang Aribawa, Commander of the Lantamal (Indonesian Main Naval Base) VII in Kupang and Captain Mathew Brown, Naval Attaché of the Australian Embassy in Indonesia posed for a picture in Kupang, East Nusa Tenggara, September 2019. (photo: documentation of the Lantamal VII/ FA)

Kupang, East Nusa Tenggara (ANTARA) - Indonesia's Main Naval Base (Lantamal) VII in Kupang, East Nusa Tenggara (NTT), is conducting a joint maritime patrol exercise called _Cassoway Exercise Uasindo Corpart 2019_ in NTT waters with the Royal Australian Navy, Sept 10-16.

First Admiral IG Kompiang Aribawa, commander of the Lantamal VII in Kupang, remarked on Thursday that 30 officers of the Royal Australian Navy and 90 officers from the Indonesian Navy participated in the exercise.

"The joint exercise is being held for six days, starting from Tuesday (Sep 10), and it will end on September 16, next week," he remarked.

Related news: Indonesia, Britain, Australia discuss air cargo security

Related news: Indonesia, Australia hold bilateral talks to discuss trade

The drill also involves the three warships of HMAS Maryborough-95 from Australia and KRI Tongkol-813 and KRI-635 from the Indonesian Naval Fleet II based in Surabaya, East Java Province.

The joint patrol exercise is aimed at establishing sound communication while patrolling and prosecuting in the waters bordering both nations.

Naval Attaché of the Australian Embassy in Indonesia Captain Mathew Brown stated that the exercise was expected to bolster military cooperation, especially between the navies of both countries.

Related news: Indonesia, Australia intensify bilateral cooperation before COP25

Related news: Indonesia takes firm stand on saying no to foreign rubbish

By Kornelis Kaha, Fardah

Editor: Azizah Fitriyanti

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/13...conduct-joint-maritime-patrol-exercise-in-ntt


----------



## Kansel

Any news about tni ad spaag? Last news i read is tni berminat ke korkut spaag i preferred pandur II with skyranger for Commonality and ToT because we purchased many oerlikon and using pandur (cobra 8x8) in the future


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Any news about tni ad spaag? Last news i read is tni berminat ke korkut spaag i preferred pandur II with skyranger for Commonality and ToT because we purchased many oerlikon and using pandur (cobra 8x8) in the future



Still in progress


----------



## Kansel

Marine Rouge said:


> Still in progress


Which one are we leaning toward? Is it still korkut or something else?


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Which one are we leaning toward? Is it still korkut or something else?



Something cheaper, robust and easy to maintain for decades (proven platform) 

*Wiranto Kagumi Pesawat Nir-awak Drone CH4*
Reporter: 
*Antara*
Editor: 
*Purwanto*
Kamis, 12 September 2019 15:14 WIB





Korlantas dan Ditlantas Polda Jawa Barat melakukan olah tempat kejadian perkara (TKP) kecelakaan di Tol Cipularang KM 91, Purwakarta, Jawa Barat. Foto/Elang Biru

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta -Menteri Koordinator Bidang Politik, Hukum, dan Keamanan Wiranto menyampaikan kekagumannya atas kemampuan tempur pesawat nir-awak "drone" unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) CH4.

"Kita saksikan bahwa ada satu drone yang mampu untuk melaksanakan tidak hanya pengintaian tapi juga melaksanakan penembakan dan pengeboman," ujar Wiranto usai menghadiri puncak latihan gabungan TNI "Dharma Yudha 2019" di Pusat Latihan Tempur Marinir Asembagus, Situbondo, Jawa Timur, Kamis.

Drone UAV CH4 merupakan salah satu alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista) yang dikerahkan oleh TNI AU dalam latihan gabungan TNI "Dharma Yudha 2019".

Drone tersebut memiliki keistimewaan, karena berfungsi tidak hanya sebagai alat pengawasan dan pengintaian, namun juga mampu melaksanakan serangan melalui penembakan maupun pengeboman.

Wiranto mengatakan Indonesia sebelumnya tidak memiliki drone canggih semacam drone UAV CH4.

Mantan Panglima ABRI itu mengatakan keberadaan drone UAV CH4 menjadi lompatan teknologi dalam alutsista TNI.

Dia berharap ke depan Indonesia memiliki lebih banyak alutsista berteknologi canggih guna menguatkan pertahanan dalam negeri.

"Mudah-mudahan ke depan nanti teknologi-teknologi militer yang sekarang berkembang di dunia dapat kita miliki," kata Wiranto.

Sebelumnya, dalam tinjauan kesiapan pelaksanaan puncak latgab TNI "Dharma Yudha 2019" di Puslatpur Marinir Asembagus, Situbondo, Rabu (11/9), Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto juga menyinggung tentang drone UAV CH4 dengan mengatakan bahwa drone tersebut dikendalikan dari Surabaya.

Hadi mengatakan drone UAV CH4 dapat terbang dengan durasi hingga 12 jam, disertai kemampuan radius jangkauan hingga 1.000 kilometer apabila diintegrasikan dengan satelit BLOS (beyond line of sight).

Dia juga menyebut bahwa pesawat nir-awak itu memiliki akurasi serangan yang tinggi.

"Seperti yang kita laksanakan kemarin kita menembak, mengebom dari ketinggian 15 ribu kaki dan kita rilis hasilnya sangat presisi," ujar Hadi.

Hadi menyebut bahwa drone CH4 masuk dalam pengadaan pada rencana strategis (Renstra) TNI Tahap II. Rencananya TNI akan mendatangkan enam pesawat serupa untuk menambah kekuatan pada dua skuadron.

https://nasional.tempo.co/amp/1247025/wiranto-kagumi-pesawat-nir-awak-drone-ch4


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raduga

Marine Rouge said:


> Something cheaper, robust and easy to maintain for decades (proven platform)


either gepard or pantsir , or wheeled , tracked mounted skyshield


----------



## Kansel

Btw is it possible if ganti menhan ganti kebijakan misal menhan sekarang stay with su 35 but the next menhan planning to cancel su 35 into ex:typhoon,viper or rafale? If yes then i really want indonesia to purchase typhoon imagine the offset we get if we stay with sukhoi we dont get the same like this

https://jakartagreater.com/pilih-eu...l-menjadi-basis-pesawat-tempur-setelah-eropa/



Raduga said:


> either gepard or pantsir , or wheeled , tracked mounted skyshield


Well did we once "penjajakan" ke pantsir? But we didnt choose it because interopabilty network? For now we have mistral atlas for portable sam now we need SPAAG and for merad i prefer meads for area coverage

Btw,have you guys seen this?

Also is it a big yes if we want to integrate poseidon with exocet? (In case we looking forward for jet engined maritime strike plane)


----------



## Nike

Look like vid taken during Air cover mission of T/A 50 to para drops missions at ops Dharma Yudha 

Nice vid and a very nice background cover song

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soman45

Marine Rouge said:


> Look like vid taken during Air cover mission of T/A 50 to para drops missions at ops Dharma Yudha
> 
> Nice vid and a very nice background cover song



Every video/picture from Skadron 15 and 16 are always gorgeous and beautiful....their editor is quite something and never fail to amaze me......i hope every squadron has this kind of quality in publishing their video/picture


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force F-16 Elephant Walk.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Raduga

How close we are to realizing the rumour of another 3 squadrons of f-16 ? (48 fighters)


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

So we can start the first batch production with Cobra 8x8 now? Does our marines looking forward for our amphibious pandur to continue their wheeled amphibious vehicle?


----------



## Lasa-X

Kansel said:


> Btw,have you guys seen this?
> 
> Also is it a big yes if we want to integrate poseidon with exocet? (In case we looking forward for jet engined maritime strike plane)


I don't know about upgrading to Viper standard but I read somewhere that F-16 C/D from sq 16 will also be equipped with AIFF 'bird slicers'.



Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> So we can start the first batch production with Cobra 8x8 now? Does our marines looking forward for our amphibious pandur to continue their wheeled amphibious vehicle?


Did TNI agree to buy Pandur/Cobra? If not, I don't think any production of it will be started any time soon. They even didn't join Latgab 2019. 
Compare with UCAV Rainbow, already being bought and used directly in Latgab. Cmiiw.


----------



## Nike

Soman45 said:


> Every video/picture from Skadron 15 and 16 are always gorgeous and beautiful....their editor is quite something and never fail to amaze me......i hope every squadron has this kind of quality in publishing their video/picture



The vibes of this video made you think an pair of angel watching over your shoulder......


----------



## Kansel

Lasa-X said:


> I don't know about upgrading to Viper standard but I read somewhere that F-16 C/D from sq 16 will also be equipped with AIFF 'bird slicers'.
> 
> 
> Did TNI agree to buy Pandur/Cobra? If not, I don't think any production of it will be started any time soon. They even didn't join Latgab 2019.
> Compare with UCAV Rainbow, already being bought and used directly in Latgab. Cmiiw.


Well you should check this out and this one https://nusantaranews.co/soal-ranpur-panser-pandur-ii-ini-kata-ksad-jenderal-tni-mulyono/ pandur already performed in hut tni tho we even change pandur name become cobra 8x8 so its a big yes to mass prod this vehicle in the future alongside with black tiger

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> Look like vid taken during Air cover mission of T/A 50 to para drops missions at ops Dharma Yudha
> 
> Nice vid and a very nice background cover song


love it  Looks like they acting as an escort. Kudos to them for making great video with nice music background. Wathing this video showed how the younger generation can do and hopefully further reform TNI once they in power


----------



## Raduga

got an unsettling news from our friendly jiran neighbour

https://malaysiaflyingherald.wordpress.com/2019/09/13/dsei-2019-any-hope-for-gempita-batch-2/








current order and assembly of gempita could get put on hold due to strong indication of corruption



Kansel said:


> Well you should check this out and this one https://nusantaranews.co/soal-ranpur-panser-pandur-ii-ini-kata-ksad-jenderal-tni-mulyono/ pandur already performed in hut tni tho we even change pandur name become cobra 8x8 so its a big yes to mass prod this vehicle in the future alongside with black tiger
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


is the medium range radar use the 2d one that showed by pt len ? or it was new 3d radar ?

latgab darma yudha




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Damn,the firing sound is pretty damn lit

Btw,how many bushmaster mrap (sanca) has been produced by pindad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

https://m.antaranews.com/video/1063598/empat-pesawat-dikerahkan-untuk-modifikasi-cuaca-di-riau

Read Somewhere indonesian gov. Had at least 49 helicopter to do water bombing mission well still lack though


----------



## Kansel

Just finished watching this video, is it really possible for us to purchase caesar 8x8? I mean look at the damn technology its so advanced but i don't understand why people in the comment section keep underestimating this system



Marine Rouge said:


> https://m.antaranews.com/video/1063598/empat-pesawat-dikerahkan-untuk-modifikasi-cuaca-di-riau
> 
> Read Somewhere indonesian gov. Had at least 49 helicopter to do water bombing mission well still lack though


Yeah we should purchase heavy helicopter immediately (in this case we're leaning toward to 12 chinook) for humanitarian mission and water bombing,while CL series masih lama dateng nya sih


----------



## HellFireIndo

Kansel said:


> Just finished watching this video, is it really possible for us to purchase caesar 8x8? I mean look at the damn technology its so advanced but i don't understand why people in the comment section keep underestimating this system
> 
> 
> Yeah we should purchase heavy helicopter immediately (in this case we're leaning toward to 12 chinook) for humanitarian mission and water bombing,while CL series masih lama dateng nya sih


Nuke and Russian fenboy, with the knowledge and understanding of military matters shallower than a wet floor, basically big gun, big bomb, big russian = good, everything else = bad, weak

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

Kansel said:


> Just finished watching this video, is it really possible for us to purchase caesar 8x8? I mean look at the damn technology its so advanced but i don't understand why people in the comment section keep underestimating this system
> 
> 
> Yeah we should purchase heavy helicopter immediately (in this case we're leaning toward to 12 chinook) for humanitarian mission and water bombing,while CL series masih lama dateng nya sih


Don't mind the IG comments. They are _awam yang alay._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

I got this screenshot from my friend,MBT development? Wew

My bad, forget to attach the video link that i finished watching 



Look at the comment section,so many people underestimating this system thus they dont even understand the main purpose of SPH probably a great choice for us to buy this and purchase another m109s/K9 i heard AD still can buy barang bekasan,purchasing m109 from us national guard that malaysia failed to procure probably a great choice for us


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Kansel said:


> I got this screenshot from my friend,MBT development?


Indeed it was mentioned. Here you go https://intisari.grid.id/read/03976...enjataan-tempur-tni-untuk-masa-depan?page=all


----------



## Kansel

Kucing itu imut said:


> Indeed it was mentioned. Here you go https://intisari.grid.id/read/03976...enjataan-tempur-tni-untuk-masa-depan?page=all


Unfortunately no specific detail,i was looking for the basis of our indigenous mbt and when the program will started tho


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Kansel said:


> Unfortunately no specific detail,i was looking for the basis of our indigenous mbt and when the program will started tho


Maybe tni will look leopard as a basic to develop mbt.. i hear some news couple month ago..that tni will add more leopard maybe 2a5 or 2a6..and convert it to like 2ri..


----------



## trishna_amṛta

mejikuhibiu said:


> Maybe tni will look leopard as a basic to develop mbt.. i hear some news couple month ago..that tni will add more leopard maybe 2a5 or 2a6..and convert it to like 2ri..



Convert / upgrade into what? The only available upgrade kit is for A4 variant.


----------



## Raduga

mejikuhibiu said:


> Maybe tni will look leopard as a basic to develop mbt.. i hear some news couple month ago..that tni will add more leopard maybe 2a5 or 2a6..and convert it to like 2ri..


or maybe altay v2.0 ?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Raduga said:


> or maybe altay v2.0 ?



Yg penting jgn sampai "Alay 3.0" aja gan


----------



## Raduga

trishna_amṛta said:


> Yg penting jgn sampai "Alay 3.0" aja gan


alay disini mah udah sampe versi 10.0 , orang berduka aja dipake bakal feed instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Unfortunately no specific detail,i was looking for the basis of our indigenous mbt and when the program will started tho



Well in the past i suggest something affordable, like using the development of M 95 degman assisted by Rafael system as our MBT (the ones using 120 mm compact guns from RUAG switzerland) . Not even getting traction and attention though. Well, right now people would like to secure license production from German or Korean tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

I think having MMWT is enough.
Indigenous MBT? That's ambitious.


----------



## Kansel

Marine Rouge said:


> Well in the past i suggest something affordable, like using the development of M 95 degman assisted by Rafael system as our MBT (the ones using 120 mm compact guns from RUAG switzerland) . Not even getting traction and attention though. Well, right now people would like to secure license production from German or Korean tanks.


If we want korean K2 i i suggest not to use autoloder (just like altay) so it wont get too pricey also yeah securing leo 2a7 license is pretty good maybe we can ask rheinmetall to teach us how to make amap/aps just like st kinetics,but K2 really suits us well with kontur pegunungan pengunaan hydropneumatic suspension ngasih advantage tersendiri


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> If we want korean K2 i i suggest not to use autoloder (just like altay) so it wont get too pricey also yeah securing leo 2a7 license is pretty good maybe we can ask rheinmetall to teach us how to make amap/aps just like st kinetics,but K2 really suits us well with kontur pegunungan pengunaan hydropneumatic suspension ngasih advantage tersendiri


if i remember K2 is one of the most priciest mbt on its class , we're kinda allergic with pricy thing


----------



## Nike

jek_sperrow said:


> I think having MMWT is enough.
> Indigenous MBT? That's ambitious.



Not much ambition though , there is large scale modernization drive in Indonesia Army. Need more armored formation than ever, if every KODAM reformed to having a brigade of mechanized infantry brigade supported by a real Cavalry regiments thats mean we need more than 15 brigade worth APC and 15 regiments worth real cavalry vehicles units. Not to mention the expansion of KOSTRAD is at large, as some new batch of generals mulling the formation of Kostrad as expeditionary forces, complete package with strike division along with heavy armor above brigade level

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

K2 as i know os expensive i dont know with altay but i hear they have problem because they didint get engine from germany, but turkish in here said they can built their own engine

Kalo ad yg sebut merk turki ane lgsg nimbrung ekwkkekkek

For cannon anyone inter3sted with t155 firtina?

Btw sweden also have their own leo version strvdg 122


----------



## Raduga

wanting to talk about iver , is the MK56 VLS could actually be changed with another MK41 VLS , are they part of stanflex module ? i see so much space over there , maybe they can add like 4x more 8cell MK41 vls there , if so iver would be an extremely potent frigate with over 64 cell MK41 VLS (might aswell called it pseudo destroyer)



Ruhnama said:


> K2 as i know os expensive i dont know with altay but i hear they have problem because they didint get engine from germany, but turkish in here said they can built their own engine
> 
> Kalo ad yg sebut merk turki ane lgsg nimbrung ekwkkekkek
> 
> For cannon anyone inter3sted with t155 firtina?
> 
> Btw sweden also have their own leo version strvdg 122



firtina is rebranded K9 Thunder CMIIW


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> View attachment 579507
> 
> 
> wanting to talk about iver , is the MK56 VLS could actually be changed with another MK41 VLS , are they part of stanflex module ? i see so much space over there , maybe they can add like 4x more 8cell MK41 vls there , if so iver would be an extremely potent frigate with over 64 cell MK41 VLS (might aswell called it pseudo destroyer)
> 
> 
> 
> firtina is rebranded K9 Thunder CMIIW



Tot same like altay and firtina
While idk altay progress slow bcoz the engine but firtina have see combat in syria


--Dpr biasanya minat betel prupen2 tuh kynya turki anti embargo wkkwkwkkw--


----------



## Nike

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172401935057440768


----------



## Logam42

*Indonesia extends ethnic olive branch to Papua*
Papuan officers appointed to restive region’s top commands to mollify protest cries of racism, abuse and discrimination

ByJOHN MCBETH, JAKARTA

The Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) now has its two highest ranking Papua-born officers in charge of the regional commands covering the easternmost provinces of West Papua and Papua, where recent riots have caused widespread damage in the region’s biggest city of Jayapura.

Analysts saw the appointment of Major-General Joppye Onesimus, 57, and Major-General Herman Asaribab, 55, to the Manokwari-based Cassowary (West Papua) and Jayapura-based Cendrawasih (Papua) commands as high-level acknowledgement that the army is part of the troubled territory’s problems.

But it remains to be seen whether the unprecedented appointments will help to mollify Papuan resentment of the long history of Jakarta’s racism, discrimination and rights abuses that lie at the heart of the unrest.

The move was not without confusion, however. Two changes were made on the same day, with one newly promoted general ending up where he started three weeks ago – staying on in Jakarta.

Although the national police are in charge of internal security, hundreds of army reinforcements have poured into the region to quell the worst disturbances in years, which have left at least six people dead.

Police have made scores of arrests in several Papuan cities and with an uneasy calm returning to much of the territory, chief security minister Wiranto has issued warnings banning further demonstrations.





_An armed Indonesian policeman stands guard near a burning building in Papua’s Jayapura, August 29, 2019. Photo: AFP/Indra Thamrin Hatta_​
The unrest was sparked by an incident in the East Java port city of Surabaya on August 19, when police and a mob of civilians shouting racist insults roughed up a group of Papuan students they accused of defiling an Indonesian flag outside their dormitory.

The worst of the riots have raged in Jayapura, with police reporting a trail of burned-out offices, shops, gas stations, restaurants, cars and motorcycles stretching from the city center to the district of Apebura on the Papua New Guinea border.

Sources familiar with the situation fear a volatile confrontation may be looming between indigenous Papuans and ethnic Buginese traders from South Sulawesi who make up the bulk of outside settlers and have suffered the most from the destruction.

A government-imposed Internet blackout remains in force across the region to prevent the spread of inflammatory messages over social media, similar to measures taken following post-election riots in Jakarta in May.

Ombudsmen say because the Information Ministry has failed to enforce the registration of pre-paid cellular numbers, it has been difficult to trace the source of hoaxes and provocative messaging that have contributed to tensions.

Inevitably, many of the protestors have demanded a referendum on independence, similar to the one that saw East Timor separate from Indonesia in 1999, a call the government has consistently refused to countenance.

Papua’s military rotation began last August 14 when TNI headquarters moved Onesimus from Manokwari, where he had served the previous three years, to Jayapura, bringing in Java-born special forces veteran Major-General Santos Gunawan Matondang, 56, to take his place.





_Indonesian soldiers with Papua protesters in Jayapura on September 1, 2019. Photo: AFP/Handout /Indonesian Military
_​But the change of command never took place and on August 30, 11 days after the riots erupted, TNI chief Air Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto moved Matondang to West Kalimantan instead and appointed Asaribab as the new West Papua regional commander.

Hours later, a new order came down transferring Matondang, a 1987 military academy classmate of Tjajanto, back to a staff job at army headquarters and replacing him with Muhammad Nur Rahmad, the region’s existing chief of staff.

The wording in the second directive suggests army commander General Andika Perkasa may have either objected to or otherwise intervened in the appointment of Matondang, whose career record shows little or no Papuan experience.

For analysts with long memories, a single-day change of command has not happened since 1998 when Army Strategic Reserve (Kostrad) chief Lieutenant General Johny Lumintang was abruptly removed from the job only 18 hours after his appointment.

That was in response to protests from senior Muslim officers who complained that a Christian should not be given such a key post; since the birth of the democratic era, a serving Christian officer has never been given a fourth star.

In this case – and under prevailing circumstances – a Papuan heritage appears to have taken on new importance. Onesmus was born on Yapen, an island off the northern coast of West Papua; Asaribab, an infantryman and the father of three children, hails from Jayapura.





_Major-General Herman Asaribab (R) was recently appointed to the Jayapura-based Cendrawasih (Papua) command. Photo: Facebook
_​Indonesian Papua was originally covered by the single Cendrawasih command, known as Kodam XVII, which includes a specially-trained raider infantry battalion, a cavalry unit and three engineering detachments used for road-building in difficult terrain.

Cassowary was added in 2016 with its own raider battalion and a second territorial battalion for security operations across what is usually the more peaceful half of the territory, mostly free of Free Papua Movement (OPM) rebel fighters.

There have been 36 commanders, several destined to become head of the armed forces and the army, since Cendrawasih was established in mid-1963, the year the United Nations Temporary Executive Authority transferred Papua’s administration to Indonesia.

Like Lumintang in the two years before his short-lived promotion, a majority of them have been Christian in keeping with the dominant religion of the two provinces, which voted overwhelmingly for Joko Widodo in last April’s divisive presidential elections.

Six of the last eight commanders going back to 2008 have either been Christian or, in one case, Balinese, but no Papuan officers had ever held the post before Onesmus finally received his second star.

Analysts question how a Papuan general’s approach may be different when he has been brought up in a military culture where separatism and efforts to sew discord are often treated harshly.

But perceptions may be important to the local populace at a time when the government is struggling to put a lid on the unrest, which by chance has been taking place at the same time as the 20th anniversary of East Timor’s bloody separation from Indonesia.
__________________________________

Interesting news


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> *Indonesia extends ethnic olive branch to Papua*
> Papuan officers appointed to restive region’s top commands to mollify protest cries of racism, abuse and discrimination
> 
> ByJOHN MCBETH, JAKARTA
> 
> The Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) now has its two highest ranking Papua-born officers in charge of the regional commands covering the easternmost provinces of West Papua and Papua, where recent riots have caused widespread damage in the region’s biggest city of Jayapura.
> 
> Analysts saw the appointment of Major-General Joppye Onesimus, 57, and Major-General Herman Asaribab, 55, to the Manokwari-based Cassowary (West Papua) and Jayapura-based Cendrawasih (Papua) commands as high-level acknowledgement that the army is part of the troubled territory’s problems.
> 
> But it remains to be seen whether the unprecedented appointments will help to mollify Papuan resentment of the long history of Jakarta’s racism, discrimination and rights abuses that lie at the heart of the unrest.
> 
> The move was not without confusion, however. Two changes were made on the same day, with one newly promoted general ending up where he started three weeks ago – staying on in Jakarta.
> 
> Although the national police are in charge of internal security, hundreds of army reinforcements have poured into the region to quell the worst disturbances in years, which have left at least six people dead.
> 
> Police have made scores of arrests in several Papuan cities and with an uneasy calm returning to much of the territory, chief security minister Wiranto has issued warnings banning further demonstrations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _An armed Indonesian policeman stands guard near a burning building in Papua’s Jayapura, August 29, 2019. Photo: AFP/Indra Thamrin Hatta_​
> The unrest was sparked by an incident in the East Java port city of Surabaya on August 19, when police and a mob of civilians shouting racist insults roughed up a group of Papuan students they accused of defiling an Indonesian flag outside their dormitory.
> 
> The worst of the riots have raged in Jayapura, with police reporting a trail of burned-out offices, shops, gas stations, restaurants, cars and motorcycles stretching from the city center to the district of Apebura on the Papua New Guinea border.
> 
> Sources familiar with the situation fear a volatile confrontation may be looming between indigenous Papuans and ethnic Buginese traders from South Sulawesi who make up the bulk of outside settlers and have suffered the most from the destruction.
> 
> A government-imposed Internet blackout remains in force across the region to prevent the spread of inflammatory messages over social media, similar to measures taken following post-election riots in Jakarta in May.
> 
> Ombudsmen say because the Information Ministry has failed to enforce the registration of pre-paid cellular numbers, it has been difficult to trace the source of hoaxes and provocative messaging that have contributed to tensions.
> 
> Inevitably, many of the protestors have demanded a referendum on independence, similar to the one that saw East Timor separate from Indonesia in 1999, a call the government has consistently refused to countenance.
> 
> Papua’s military rotation began last August 14 when TNI headquarters moved Onesimus from Manokwari, where he had served the previous three years, to Jayapura, bringing in Java-born special forces veteran Major-General Santos Gunawan Matondang, 56, to take his place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Indonesian soldiers with Papua protesters in Jayapura on September 1, 2019. Photo: AFP/Handout /Indonesian Military
> _​But the change of command never took place and on August 30, 11 days after the riots erupted, TNI chief Air Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto moved Matondang to West Kalimantan instead and appointed Asaribab as the new West Papua regional commander.
> 
> Hours later, a new order came down transferring Matondang, a 1987 military academy classmate of Tjajanto, back to a staff job at army headquarters and replacing him with Muhammad Nur Rahmad, the region’s existing chief of staff.
> 
> The wording in the second directive suggests army commander General Andika Perkasa may have either objected to or otherwise intervened in the appointment of Matondang, whose career record shows little or no Papuan experience.
> 
> For analysts with long memories, a single-day change of command has not happened since 1998 when Army Strategic Reserve (Kostrad) chief Lieutenant General Johny Lumintang was abruptly removed from the job only 18 hours after his appointment.
> 
> That was in response to protests from senior Muslim officers who complained that a Christian should not be given such a key post; since the birth of the democratic era, a serving Christian officer has never been given a fourth star.
> 
> In this case – and under prevailing circumstances – a Papuan heritage appears to have taken on new importance. Onesmus was born on Yapen, an island off the northern coast of West Papua; Asaribab, an infantryman and the father of three children, hails from Jayapura.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Major-General Herman Asaribab (R) was recently appointed to the Jayapura-based Cendrawasih (Papua) command. Photo: Facebook
> _​Indonesian Papua was originally covered by the single Cendrawasih command, known as Kodam XVII, which includes a specially-trained raider infantry battalion, a cavalry unit and three engineering detachments used for road-building in difficult terrain.
> 
> Cassowary was added in 2016 with its own raider battalion and a second territorial battalion for security operations across what is usually the more peaceful half of the territory, mostly free of Free Papua Movement (OPM) rebel fighters.
> 
> There have been 36 commanders, several destined to become head of the armed forces and the army, since Cendrawasih was established in mid-1963, the year the United Nations Temporary Executive Authority transferred Papua’s administration to Indonesia.
> 
> Like Lumintang in the two years before his short-lived promotion, a majority of them have been Christian in keeping with the dominant religion of the two provinces, which voted overwhelmingly for Joko Widodo in last April’s divisive presidential elections.
> 
> Six of the last eight commanders going back to 2008 have either been Christian or, in one case, Balinese, but no Papuan officers had ever held the post before Onesmus finally received his second star.
> 
> Analysts question how a Papuan general’s approach may be different when he has been brought up in a military culture where separatism and efforts to sew discord are often treated harshly.
> 
> But perceptions may be important to the local populace at a time when the government is struggling to put a lid on the unrest, which by chance has been taking place at the same time as the 20th anniversary of East Timor’s bloody separation from Indonesia.
> __________________________________
> 
> Interesting news



Our Eastern population is a good materiel for soldiery, they are very loyal if you can catch their hearts and minds, hardy fighter, natural combatant who can cope with harsh condition and fought bravely until the bitter ends. Several case of fighting and police action in Papua further cemented this fact. No wonder the Dutch keep recruit them when fighting against other area in Nusantara


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> if i remember K2 is one of the most priciest mbt on its class , we're kinda allergic with pricy thing


Well,you know the technology behind K2 tho,hydropneumatic suspension,softkill APS,NERA lets lets remove autoloader and keep hydropneumatic just like altay and keep softkill aps too,if u talking about pricy thing well 32 viper is considered as pricy thing tho,alongside with boeing 737 aewc,mpa&767 tanker/mrtt

By this link http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2015/01/pesawat-intai-maritim-baru-jadi-program.html?m=1
And this
http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2018/05/indonesia-butuh-pesawat-intai-baru.html?m=1
In this link we didn't even mention aewc so i assume that strategic mpa (MMA) masuk ke mef 3 and aewc became new stuff i hope so.


----------



## HellFireIndo

We have something of a "special agreement" with two countries regarding technology transfer cooperation, they are the Netherlands and South Korea, and for defense tech specifically, let's just spend money on the South Korean, if they are willing to provide technology for that then it's a good deal.



Marine Rouge said:


> Our Eastern population is a good materiel for soldiery, they are very loyal if you can catch their hearts and minds, hardy fighter, natural combatant who can cope with harsh condition and fought bravely until the bitter ends. Several case of fighting and police action in Papua further cemented this fact. No wonder the Dutch keep recruit them when fighting against other area in Nusantara


Yes, no doubt that their genetics and harsh upbringing bred good soldier material, but then TNI-Polri again and again brought up the question of hpw to make the best curriculum specifically aimed towards Eastern Indonesian recruit, as although their physical abilities is still as strong suite for drilling and PE, the academic part is what being lagging here. 

Recruits from isolated and border region have less access to good education compared to their peer in Java, therefore many of them are unable to catch up with the cram-heavy theoretical aspect of the Military School (these gramed books ofc), so TNI-Polri's solution is providing them "affirmative action" of less emphasizing on the academics, and just let them focus on the physical prowess, no wonder the result is that they dominated the physical excellence test where most Western Indonesian recruits are struggling to even getting the passing grade.


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Well,you know the technology behind K2 tho,hydropneumatic suspension,softkill APS,NERA lets lets remove autoloader and keep hydropneumatic just like altay and keep softkill aps too,if u talking about pricy thing well 32 viper is considered as pricy thing tho,alongside with boeing 737 aewc,mpa&767 tanker/mrtt
> 
> By this link http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2015/01/pesawat-intai-maritim-baru-jadi-program.html?m=1
> And this
> http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2018/05/indonesia-butuh-pesawat-intai-baru.html?m=1
> In this link we didn't even mention aewc so i assume that strategic mpa (MMA) masuk ke mef 3 and aewc became new stuff i hope so.



Thou there is many way to enhance our air based surveillance capability, well rounder platform like Poseidon is a nice addition but not only that they can enhance our ASW capability. But i still suggest for the airforce to find more cheaper albeit aging P3 platform and used them as part of our recon units and P3 had bombing /ground attack mission capability the same with Poseidon. Their sensor nodes can still support our ground and naval units. To complement them i suggest for our Airforce to actively lobby UK to sell us their Sentinel and going to perform JSTAR mission in our region as we need them nonetheless. 

Well i do still suggest for the airforce to adding more combatant first, F 16 is my preference as they are very versatile, efficient and typical workhorse with high ratio performa



HellFireIndo said:


> We have something of a "special agreement" with two countries regarding technology transfer cooperation, they are the Netherlands and South Korea, and for defense tech specifically, let's just spend money on the South Korean, if they are willing to provide technology for that then it's a good deal.
> 
> 
> Yes, no doubt that their genetics and harsh upbringing bred good soldier material, but then TNI-Polri again and again brought up the question of hpw to make the best curriculum specifically aimed towards Eastern Indonesian recruit, as although their physical abilities is still as strong suite for drilling and PE, the academic part is what being lagging here.
> 
> Recruits from isolated and border region have less access to good education compared to their peer in Java, therefore many of them are unable to catch up with the cram-heavy theoretical aspect of the Military School (these gramed books ofc), so TNI-Polri's solution is providing them "affirmative action" of less emphasizing on the academics, and just let them focus on the physical prowess, no wonder the result is that they dominated the physical excellence test where most Western Indonesian recruits are struggling to even getting the passing grade.



I am not suggest the recruit to pass complex officer school training course and the likes of cavalry, artillery and so on. Let them be what they excell the most, as infantry units, they can be teached as special bred infantry such as mountain units (until now i still wonder with many mountain area why Indonesia doesnt have a special mountain brigade units the likes of Alpini, many Papua ambush case happened in remote high altitude mountain area) , raider, marines and so on, and let them climb their career from those path.





With this typical of man they had, they are hardy as Scotsman or even Gurkha.


----------



## Kansel

Marine Rouge said:


> Thou there is many way to enhance our air based surveillance capability, well rounder platform like Poseidon is a nice addition but not only that they can enhance our ASW capability. But i still suggest for the airforce to find more cheaper albeit aging P3 platform and used them as part of our recon units and P3 had bombing /ground attack mission capability the same with Poseidon. Their sensor nodes can still support our ground and naval units. To complement them i suggest for our Airforce to actively lobby UK to sell us their Sentinel and going to perform JSTAR mission in our region as we need them nonetheless.
> 
> Well i do still suggest for the airforce to adding more combatant first, F 16 is my preference as they are very versatile, efficient and typical workhorse with high ratio performa


Yeah i Know P-3 is really a great choice for us but unfortunately AU is prohibited to purchase barang second (not in prime condition),in this case AU really wanted jet engined aewc,tanker and mpa, raytheon sentinel is a great choice for us atleast we need something like that,airbus a320 ISR is also a great choice for us

Well 32 viper with possibly additional 16 viper for new sqad is really great for us just need to secure LM arsenal license offer tho really need to ngelengkapin armada F16 kita


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> Thou there is many way to enhance our air based surveillance capability, well rounder platform like Poseidon is a nice addition but not only that they can enhance our ASW capability. But i still suggest for the airforce to find more cheaper albeit aging P3 platform and used them as part of our recon units and P3 had bombing /ground attack mission capability the same with Poseidon. Their sensor nodes can still support our ground and naval units. To complement them i suggest for our Airforce to actively lobby UK to sell us their Sentinel and going to perform JSTAR mission in our region as we need them nonetheless.
> 
> Well i do still suggest for the airforce to adding more combatant first, F 16 is my preference as they are very versatile, efficient and typical workhorse with high ratio performa
> 
> 
> 
> I am not suggest the recruit to pass complex officer school training course and the likes of cavalry, artillery and so on. Let them be what they excell the most, as infantry units, they can be teached as special bred infantry such as mountain units (until now i still wonder with many mountain area why Indonesia doesnt have a special mountain brigade units the likes of Alpini, many Papua ambush case happened in remote high altitude mountain area) , raider, marines and so on, and let them climb their career from those path.
> 
> View attachment 579515
> 
> With this typical of man they had, they are hardy as Scotsman or even Gurkha.


It seems that the troops needs to bring some Riot gears with them for close quarter scenario.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

GraveDigger388 said:


> Don't mind the IG comments. They are _awam yang alay._



The majority of those IG, Facebook comments came from sockpuppet accounts.



Kansel said:


> If we want korean K2 i i suggest not to use autoloder (just like altay) so it wont get too pricey also yeah securing leo 2a7 license is pretty good maybe we can ask rheinmetall to teach us how to make amap/aps just like st kinetics,but K2 really suits us well with kontur pegunungan pengunaan hydropneumatic suspension ngasih advantage tersendiri



Not that easy. Removing the autoloader mean it need some redesign of the bustle and adding the ammo rack along with it blast resistance hatch. And that cost additional development.

I don't see how Rheinmetall will be willing to provide any ToT regarding AMAP-B



Marine Rouge said:


> Not to mention the expansion of KOSTRAD is at large, as some new batch of generals mulling the formation of Kostrad as expeditionary forces, complete package with strike division along with heavy armor above brigade level



Sound great to me, and IMO that should be the roadmap.



Kansel said:


> Yeah i Know P-3 is really a great choice for us but unfortunately AU is prohibited to purchase barang second (not in prime condition),in this case AU really wanted jet engined aewc,tanker and mpa, raytheon sentinel is a great choice for us atleast we need something like that,airbus a320 ISR is also a great choice for us



P-3 combat system is too old and not suitable to deal with the threat of modern SSK.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Marine Rouge said:


> mulling the formation of Kostrad as expeditionary forces, complete package with strike division along with heavy armor above brigade level


Only KOSTRAD for expeditionary forces? I think need some personel from paskhas too for Frontline Air Base Establishment and Management Operation.
Interesting, should we go with this expeditionary forces? If i am not mistaken with the new law(not sure if its already approved or still in "tug of war") TNI can operate outside Indonesian border.


HellFireIndo said:


> let's just spend money on the South Korean, if they are willing to provide technology for that then it's a good deal.


I concur.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Logam42 said:


> *Indonesia extends ethnic olive branch to Papua*



IMO we all need to view the Papua situation from different perspective, and that mean looking it from the native Papuan who live there. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying to support their separatist agenda, but looking it from their perspective, as in what they really craving for instead of what we thought to be good for them.

This coverage from Kompas.id is pretty good,

https://bebas.kompas.id/baca/utama/2019/09/15/pesan-di-balik-kerusuhan-tanah-papua/



Marine Rouge said:


> I am not suggest the recruit to pass complex officer school training course and the likes of cavalry, artillery and so on. Let them be what they excell the most, as infantry units, they can be teached as special bred infantry such as mountain units (until now i still wonder with many mountain area why Indonesia doesnt have a special mountain brigade units the likes of Alpini, many Papua ambush case happened in remote high altitude mountain area) , raider, marines and so on, and let them climb their career from those path.



Excellent point of not heading into affirmative action (which is really bad for everyone)

As for mountain warfare unit, although Indonesia has plenty of mountainous terrain, those mountains with the exeption of the Sudirrman Mountain Range at Papua are mostly volcanic in nature with Mt. Kerinci being the highest at slightly over 12.400 ft. A healthy & fit enough person could operate at 10.000 ft albeit they going to need some altitude acclamation beforehand. A light infantry unit can be given mission oriented training beforehand to operate in such environment without the need to establish a specialised mountain warfare unit.



jek_sperrow said:


> Only KOSTRAD for expeditionary forces? I think need some personel from paskhas too for Frontline Air Base Establishment and Management Operation.
> Interesting, should we go with this expeditionary forces? If i am not mistaken with the new law(not sure if its already approved or still in "tug of war") TNI can operate outside Indonesian border.
> 
> I concur.



"Expeditionary" isn't exclusively mean to operate outside national border. It should be interpret more broadly as in "Expeditionary role" such as retaking a territory that has been taken by an OPFOR


----------



## Kansel

trishna_amṛta said:


> The majority of those IG, Facebook comments came from sockpuppet accounts.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that easy. Removing the autoloader mean it need some redesign of the bustle and adding the ammo rack along with it blast resistance hatch. And that cost additional development.
> 
> I don't see how Rheinmetall will be willing to provide any ToT regarding AMAP-B
> 
> 
> 
> Sound great to me, and IMO that should be the roadmap.
> 
> 
> 
> P-3 combat system is too old and not suitable to deal with the threat of modern SSK.


Nah,if we use manual loader cuma dudukan amunisinya berubah as i said just like altay maybe we can keep softkill aps tho


----------



## Nike

jek_sperrow said:


> Only KOSTRAD for expeditionary forces? I think need some personel from paskhas too for Frontline Air Base Establishment and Management Operation.
> Interesting, should we go with this expeditionary forces? If i am not mistaken with the new law(not sure if its already approved or still in "tug of war") TNI can operate outside Indonesian border.
> 
> I concur.



You need to see my points from Army perspective, the Air Force is projected outward by nature and Navy got their share of Marines Corps and armada (thus very outward thinking too by nature) . Army got Kodam and Kostrad, Kostrad is projected as our hammer and our fist by the Army. To projected them as expeditionary forces is to have an independen units capable to excecute any task within or outside our National border without care of protecting homefront. To have a corps sized units to perform such task will demand a lot of logistick and support units in which Kodam units can be tasked upon. Thats why Army is adamant of such idea and combined with their goals to have an interlinked units, supported by C4ISR capability with sizeable conventional forces (armor, artillery and infantry units) and able to work with other branch (Marines, Navy and Airforce), the army want their own share of modernization and Kostrad is the tip of such reform by choice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kucing itu imut

trishna_amṛta said:


> This coverage from Kompas.id is pretty good,


Hasil puluhan tahun kena leech. Desa sebelah tambang terbesar nggak punya listrik. 

Wajar saja mereka minta referendum dengan pembangunan papua puluhan tahun yang seperti itu. Yang tidak wajar adalah jika warga Jakarta meminta referendum. 

Their demand for referendum is logical and normal. Or rather, it's weird if they didn't ask for referendum. They're justified for asking it


----------



## Nike

Kucing itu imut said:


> Hasil puluhan tahun kena leech. Desa sebelah tambang terbesar nggak punya listrik.
> 
> Wajar saja mereka minta referendum dengan pembangunan papua puluhan tahun yang seperti itu. Yang tidak wajar adalah jika warga Jakarta meminta referendum.
> 
> Their demand for referendum is logical and normal. Or rather, it's weird if they didn't ask for referendum. They're justified for asking it



Well, past is past, the current generation task is to giving more investment on them and not repeat such basic mistakes anymore. New Order era is kinda stupid at some of their policies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Uhuk...



Kucing itu imut said:


> Hasil puluhan tahun kena leech. Desa sebelah tambang terbesar nggak punya listrik.
> 
> Wajar saja mereka minta referendum dengan pembangunan papua puluhan tahun yang seperti itu. Yang tidak wajar adalah jika warga Jakarta meminta referendum.
> 
> Their demand for referendum is logical and normal. Or rather, it's weird if they didn't ask for referendum. They're justified for asking it


Look never blame the past..
You will know there are a village 10km away from president palace without proper road and electricity, di jawa semua juga belum sempurna. No need to blame the past

Di papua sekarang baru terjadi ercepatan dan revolusi antropologis, biarkan saja sewajarnya tanpa campur tangan asing

Lihat saja revolusi antropologis balkan atau arab, masuknya asing malah bikin makin kacau referendum blm tentu merupakan solusi terbaik, jangan sampai revolusi antropologis justru memecah etnic di Indonesia


----------



## Nike

Salah tempat


----------



## Nike

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173135386358370304


----------



## barjo

Semprit


----------



## barjo

Still old skeptic conclution
Did they realy ever pay attention to our serious modernization





Home Print Articles 2019

2019
China
India
Indonesia
Issue 3 - May
Japan
Malaysia
Pakistan
Philippines
Print Articles
Sea Power
Singapore
South Korea
Thailand
United Arab Emirates
Vietnam
*Frigates fill the Maritime Gap*
By
Tim Fish
-
September 16, 2019



The Indian Navy is receiving an additional batch of two Talwar-class (Project 11356) frigates from Russia like the INS Tarkash shown here, that are based on the new Admiral Grigorovich-class frigates. The pair will be commissioned after 2022. (NFH)

 Share on Facebook
0
 Share on LinkedIn
_While the budget for large capital ships is hard to find in the Asia Pacific region, the market for cheaper ‘workhorse’ frigates and corvettes is growing._


Frigate and corvette shipbuilding programmes in the Asia-Pacific region are moving at difference paces across the various sub-regions. There is a mix of countries that have their own naval manufacturing base and are building their own surface combatants and others that either buy ships from abroad or are attempting to develop the capacity of their own shipyards. The scale with which frigates and corvettes are being built and the capability that these ships have reflects the better share of budgets that navies are attracting.

The maritime threats to the Asia-Pacific are increasing. A spokesperson from French shipbuilder Naval Group told _AMR_: “In the Asia Pacific region, the navies are facing both traditional threats (other navies, missiles…) but also a resurgence of asymmetric threats (mine warfare, piracy, cyber threat…).”

The rapid expansion of the China’s People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) has been the catalyst for a number of frigate and corvette programmes. Dr Collin Koh Swee Lean, from the Institute of Defence and Strategic Studies at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies (RSIS) in Singapore told _AMR_ that although the PLAN has grown it has focussed on larger ships like the Type 055 destroyer, aircraft carriers and submarines rather building large numbers of frigates and corvettes “because the PLAN does not have infinite funding so has to prioritise.”

But despite this, the PLAN does have one frigate programme for a larger Type 054B Jiankai III-class, potentially up to 4,500 tonnes which Collin said appears to be an anti-air warfare (AAW) optimised version of the 4,000t Type 054A Jiankai II-class anti-submarine warfare (ASW) and general purpose (GP) frigate. The new ships are being built by China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC) and will have more vertical launch cells for surface-to-air missiles and long-range land attack or anti-ship cruise missiles. The first units are under construction and are due to enter service soon.

In terms of corvettes, Collin said that the PLAN only has the Type 056GP and Type 056A ASW vessels that are “geared towards littoral operations in the South China Sea”. He added that serial production of the ships has been stable with deliveries undertaken since 2013 and any further corvette classes or sub-classes they can be expected to be based on the Type 056.

Meanwhile the Republic of South Korea Navy (RoKN) has been taking delivery of its FFX-II Daegu-class frigates. The first-of-class was built at Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) and commissioned in March 2018. A further six ships are expected as part of a long-term programme to replace older frigates and corvettes with a total of 22-24 new ships. Collin said that the Daegu-class are larger and capable of blue water operations compared to the FFX-I Incheon-class that came before, which is more akin to a light frigate or corvette.

Like the PLAN, the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) is focussed on building helicopter carriers and destroyers, but there are plans to build a new 3,500t destroyer – known as the 30DX – but is in fact a frigate-sized vessel. This is intended to replace the Abukuma-class and Asigiri-class light destroyers. A contract for the first two ships has been awarded to Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (MHI) and Mitsui Engineering and Shipbuilding (MSE), which will delivery the vessels to the JMSDF from 2022. A total of eight ships are expected.

Meanwhile Collin said that the JMSDF are looking to build a new class of 12 ships displacing about 1,000t that will be “optimised for surveillance in the South China Sea”. He expects it to be a naval Offshore Patrol Vessel more heavily armed than similar ships in the Japanese Coast Guard (JCG). “It highlights that the JCG is stretched and the JMSDF has to step in to support it with vessels in this category that can sustain the presence in the South China Sea to counter the PLAN and Chinese Coast Guard presence in these areas,” Collin said. A final design is expected to emerge it the next couple of years and it is estimated a new ship will enter service in the 2025 timeframe.

*Shipbuilding potential*
In South East Asia, the encroachment of the PLAN means that states are putting some resources towards renewing major combatant ships. Although efforts are mixed across the sub-region and restricted by budgetary issues it is where there is the most business potential for international shipbuilders and designers.

According to Enrico Bonetti, senior vice president of international naval business at Italian shipbuilder Fincantieri, prospects in SE Asia have led the company to establish an office in Singapore where it is interested in the Philippines, Indonesia and Singapore.

“We see trend for naval vessels starting from 2000t displacement up to about 4,000t displacement,” he said. “There is a desire for flexibility in designs that are modular and adaptable, particularly for the combat system, with the possibility to upgrade the life of the vessel when the budget is available.” He added: “The concept of fitted for but not with is something that is inherent in the proposals that we are required to provide.”

The Philippines is sourcing its new combatants from South Korea and has bought two ships from Hyundai Heavy Industries to the HDF-3000 design and called the Jose Rizal-class. Steel was cut on the first vessel in October 2018 with delivery expected in 1Q 2020 and ship two will follow by September 2021. Like the RTN the Philippines Navy wants more ships and there are plans for a corvette-type vessel. A Request for Information (RFI) was released in September 2018 but according to Collin the current state of funding “remains a perennial problem” and it is likely to be some time before further ships are ordered. Bonetti confirmed that Fincantieri had responded to the RFI. Dutch shipbuilder DSNS has also responded.

In Indonesia Collin said that funding is still an issue and that any further developments in shipbuilding programmes are unlikely to take place until after the Presidential Election in April 2019.

“The priority now is that much of the focus is to convince voters they are keen on projects for social and economic uplift and the need to control inflation. So there is little focus on defence spending right now which would be sensitive,” he explained. The Indonesian Navy recently commissioned two new PKR frigates called the Martadinata-class in 2017 and 2018. The pair are based on the SIGMA 10514 design from DSNS and were built in modules. In each ship, two modules are built at DSNS with the remaining four at PT Pal in Indonesia.






The Indonesian Navy (TNI) has commissioned two Martadinata-class frigates based on the Damen SIGMA 10514 PKR frigate design. Should funds be available up to four more may be required. KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata (331) seen here preparing to receive fuel from the U.S. Military Sealift Command fleet replenishment oiler USNS Rappahannock (T-AO-204), during an underway replenishment in the South China Sea on 21 May 2018. (US Navy)
However, Bonetti said that Indonesia is looking for more frigates that “the budget is available”. Fincantieri can offer larger vessels like heavy corvettes or light frigates in excess of 3,000t similar to that being built for Qatar or more typical corvette-sized vessels around 2,000t based on the Abu Dhabi-class ships built for the UAE Navy. But Collin believes that if there is any progress in shipbuilding it is likely that it will be for further four ships in the Martadinata-class.

The Royal Thai Navy (RTN) has bought a ship based on the DW3000 design from DSME, which is a variant of the Daegu-class FFX-II for the RoKN. Named Tachin, it was handed over to the RTN in December 2018 and will be commissioned in 2019 for use as a carrier escort. There is an option for a second ship to be built locally under a technology transfer agreement but this has not been exercised therefore it is likely that Tachin will remain the only new ship in the RTN for some time.

Malaysia is suffering from financial constraints and apart from its six new Maharaja Lela-class frigates there are unlikely to be any further frigate or corvette programmes forthcoming. The frigates could be classed as light frigates or corvettes and are based on the Gowind 2500 design from French shipyard Naval Group but built under technology transfer agreement by Boustead Naval Shipbuilding in Malaysia. The first-of-class is due to be commissioned in 2019 with all six in-service by 2023 although delays are expected.

“In all these countries there is conflict as the navies are pushed from one side from a matter of urgency to get new ships and improve the fleet and that would privilege a direct procurement from a foreign country to provide a turnkey solution,” Bonetti said.

“The other side is the strategic need to increase autonomy and capability in-house. Naval shipbuilding activities are a labour intensive business that can provide a lot of jobs in-country so there are political issues driving this matter,” he added.

The two countries that are developing serious naval capabilities are Vietnam and Singapore that are providing the budgets and political commitment to procuring surface and sub-surface platforms. The Vietnamese Navy is receiving six new Gepard-class (Project 11661E) frigates from Russia. Built at Zelenodorsk Shipyard the first four have been delivered and a further two were ordered in 2014 but construction has yet to start. Alongside its six new Kilo-class diesel-electric attack submarines, also delivered from Russia, the Vietnamese Navy has become one of the strongest maritime forces in the region. Collin said that the Kilos are fitted with the Klub anti-ship and land attack cruise missile and it is possible that the new Gepards could be fitted with them too. However, the Vietnamese Navy is also facing funding constraints and it is unclear when construction will start on the final two ships.





The Vietnamese Navy is receiving six new Gepard-class (Project 11661E) frigates from Russia.
Under the Singapore Armed Forces modernisation plan 2020-2030 there are plans for a new class of corvette known as a Multi-Role Combat Vessel (MRCV) for the Republic of Singapore Navy (RSN) that will replace the Victory-class missile corvettes from about 2025. According to Collin the ships will be much larger than the 600t Victory-class, networked and have an emphasis on unmanned vehicle operations. He believes it will be a smaller version existing RSN frigates and will be built by ST Marine in Singapore with weapons and sensor procured from overseas integrated into a locally developed combat management system.

In South Asia the main rivals are India and Pakistan. The Indian Navy has the Project 17A frigate programme for seven ships that will be delivered by 2025. These are being built to an Indian design by Garden Reach Shipbuilding and Engineering (GRSE) and Mazagon Docks (MDL) and follow on the from the Project 17 Shivalik-class frigate. This programme is being used to enhance India’s shipbuilding capabilities.





INS Tarkash sailing past the O2 Arena in London on 10th May 2017.
Fincantieri is supporting the P-17A programme and Bonetti said that it has teams located at both GRSE and MDL. “We have been contracted to provide expertise in modular construction and improving the production capability of the yards by improving the process in shipbuilding. The yards in Mumbai and Calcutta have a very conventional approach to shipbuilding and we suggest some initiatives and we support them in construction, monitoring the process from the detailed design and starting of production – the whole process,” he said.

Meanwhile the IN is receiving an additional batch of two Talwar-class (Project 11356) frigates from Russia that are based on the new Admiral Grigorovich-class frigates. The pair will be commissioned after 2022. A further two ships are slated to be built by Goa Shipyards to the same design and will be commissioned after 2027. To increase its corvette capability the IN has plans for a new corvette class to follow-on from the four Kamorta-class (Project 28). The Anti-Submarine Warfare Shallow Water Craft (ASWSWC) programme is for 16 hulls with production split between Cochin Shipyard Limited (CSL) and GRSE. The companies are calling for international shipbuilders to assist with design work and engineering studies to help develop their designs. Bonetti said the corvettes are “peculiar designs” and Fincantieri was not involved in the programme as its company strategy is to provide existing designs for modification rather than develop new designs for the IN. He said the “appetite is much less” for design work because “development costs are barely covered by the contract”.

In Pakistan because of recent tensions with India, Collin said that the focus will on the Air Force and Army with the Navy “likely to remain the poor cousin to the other two services.” Despite this it has a frigate programme for Type 054A ships from China and has ordered four ships that are due to be operational by 2021. For corvettes the Pakistan Navy has ordered four Ada-class corvettes from Turkey. The first pair will be built by Istanbul Naval Shipyard in Turkey with the following two to be built at Karachi Shipbuilding and Engineering Works (KSEW) under licence with a technology transfer agreement. Delivery is expected from 2023.

In Oceania, only Australia is building new frigates for the Royal Australian Navy under its SEA 5000 Hunter-class frigate programme that will see nine new ships delivered from the late-2020s through the 2030s. The ships will be built to the Type 26 ASW frigate design from BAE Systems in a new shipyard being constructed at ASC Shipyard in South Australia under the government’s Continuous Shipbuilding Programme. ASC will be tutored by ship designer BAE Systems on how to build complex warships and learn from the mistakes experienced from the earlier Hobart-class destroyer programme.

As the requirements for more frigates and corvettes grows in the Asia-Pacific countries are adopting different strategies for the development and procurement of new ships. Whilst countries in North East Asia will continue to design and build its own high-end warfighting ships, the other regions will have to decide what kinds of ships they need quickly and what programmes can be used to enhance in-country shipbuilding capability for the long-term.

_by Tim Fish_


----------



## Lasa-X

Kansel said:


> Well you should check this out and this one https://nusantaranews.co/soal-ranpur-panser-pandur-ii-ini-kata-ksad-jenderal-tni-mulyono/ pandur already performed in hut tni tho we even change pandur name become cobra 8x8 so its a big yes to mass prod this vehicle in the future alongside with black tiger
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Well I'm not good at defining business term but LoI is not a contract, yes? 
The link also didn't tell about signing contract for Pandur. My other source also stated the same, no contract yet for Pandur. But hey, maybe in 2020-2024.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

barjo said:


> Still old skeptic conclution
> Did they realy ever pay attention to our serious modernization



If they did they would already here joining us in this thread, which is not the case.

BTW there is value in deception / misinformation


----------



## barjo

trishna_amṛta said:


> If they did they would already here joining us in this thread, which is not the case.
> 
> BTW there is value in deception / misinformation


Yes agree with that bro


----------



## striver44

barjo said:


> Still old skeptic conclution
> Did they realy ever pay attention to our serious modernization
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home Print Articles 2019
> 
> 2019
> China
> India
> Indonesia
> Issue 3 - May
> Japan
> Malaysia
> Pakistan
> Philippines
> Print Articles
> Sea Power
> Singapore
> South Korea
> Thailand
> United Arab Emirates
> Vietnam
> *Frigates fill the Maritime Gap*
> By
> Tim Fish
> -
> September 16, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> The Indian Navy is receiving an additional batch of two Talwar-class (Project 11356) frigates from Russia like the INS Tarkash shown here, that are based on the new Admiral Grigorovich-class frigates. The pair will be commissioned after 2022. (NFH)
> 
> Share on Facebook
> 0
> Share on LinkedIn
> _While the budget for large capital ships is hard to find in the Asia Pacific region, the market for cheaper ‘workhorse’ frigates and corvettes is growing._
> 
> 
> Frigate and corvette shipbuilding programmes in the Asia-Pacific region are moving at difference paces across the various sub-regions. There is a mix of countries that have their own naval manufacturing base and are building their own surface combatants and others that either buy ships from abroad or are attempting to develop the capacity of their own shipyards. The scale with which frigates and corvettes are being built and the capability that these ships have reflects the better share of budgets that navies are attracting.
> 
> The maritime threats to the Asia-Pacific are increasing. A spokesperson from French shipbuilder Naval Group told _AMR_: “In the Asia Pacific region, the navies are facing both traditional threats (other navies, missiles…) but also a resurgence of asymmetric threats (mine warfare, piracy, cyber threat…).”
> 
> The rapid expansion of the China’s People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) has been the catalyst for a number of frigate and corvette programmes. Dr Collin Koh Swee Lean, from the Institute of Defence and Strategic Studies at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies (RSIS) in Singapore told _AMR_ that although the PLAN has grown it has focussed on larger ships like the Type 055 destroyer, aircraft carriers and submarines rather building large numbers of frigates and corvettes “because the PLAN does not have infinite funding so has to prioritise.”
> 
> But despite this, the PLAN does have one frigate programme for a larger Type 054B Jiankai III-class, potentially up to 4,500 tonnes which Collin said appears to be an anti-air warfare (AAW) optimised version of the 4,000t Type 054A Jiankai II-class anti-submarine warfare (ASW) and general purpose (GP) frigate. The new ships are being built by China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC) and will have more vertical launch cells for surface-to-air missiles and long-range land attack or anti-ship cruise missiles. The first units are under construction and are due to enter service soon.
> 
> In terms of corvettes, Collin said that the PLAN only has the Type 056GP and Type 056A ASW vessels that are “geared towards littoral operations in the South China Sea”. He added that serial production of the ships has been stable with deliveries undertaken since 2013 and any further corvette classes or sub-classes they can be expected to be based on the Type 056.
> 
> Meanwhile the Republic of South Korea Navy (RoKN) has been taking delivery of its FFX-II Daegu-class frigates. The first-of-class was built at Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) and commissioned in March 2018. A further six ships are expected as part of a long-term programme to replace older frigates and corvettes with a total of 22-24 new ships. Collin said that the Daegu-class are larger and capable of blue water operations compared to the FFX-I Incheon-class that came before, which is more akin to a light frigate or corvette.
> 
> Like the PLAN, the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) is focussed on building helicopter carriers and destroyers, but there are plans to build a new 3,500t destroyer – known as the 30DX – but is in fact a frigate-sized vessel. This is intended to replace the Abukuma-class and Asigiri-class light destroyers. A contract for the first two ships has been awarded to Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (MHI) and Mitsui Engineering and Shipbuilding (MSE), which will delivery the vessels to the JMSDF from 2022. A total of eight ships are expected.
> 
> Meanwhile Collin said that the JMSDF are looking to build a new class of 12 ships displacing about 1,000t that will be “optimised for surveillance in the South China Sea”. He expects it to be a naval Offshore Patrol Vessel more heavily armed than similar ships in the Japanese Coast Guard (JCG). “It highlights that the JCG is stretched and the JMSDF has to step in to support it with vessels in this category that can sustain the presence in the South China Sea to counter the PLAN and Chinese Coast Guard presence in these areas,” Collin said. A final design is expected to emerge it the next couple of years and it is estimated a new ship will enter service in the 2025 timeframe.
> 
> *Shipbuilding potential*
> In South East Asia, the encroachment of the PLAN means that states are putting some resources towards renewing major combatant ships. Although efforts are mixed across the sub-region and restricted by budgetary issues it is where there is the most business potential for international shipbuilders and designers.
> 
> According to Enrico Bonetti, senior vice president of international naval business at Italian shipbuilder Fincantieri, prospects in SE Asia have led the company to establish an office in Singapore where it is interested in the Philippines, Indonesia and Singapore.
> 
> “We see trend for naval vessels starting from 2000t displacement up to about 4,000t displacement,” he said. “There is a desire for flexibility in designs that are modular and adaptable, particularly for the combat system, with the possibility to upgrade the life of the vessel when the budget is available.” He added: “The concept of fitted for but not with is something that is inherent in the proposals that we are required to provide.”
> 
> The Philippines is sourcing its new combatants from South Korea and has bought two ships from Hyundai Heavy Industries to the HDF-3000 design and called the Jose Rizal-class. Steel was cut on the first vessel in October 2018 with delivery expected in 1Q 2020 and ship two will follow by September 2021. Like the RTN the Philippines Navy wants more ships and there are plans for a corvette-type vessel. A Request for Information (RFI) was released in September 2018 but according to Collin the current state of funding “remains a perennial problem” and it is likely to be some time before further ships are ordered. Bonetti confirmed that Fincantieri had responded to the RFI. Dutch shipbuilder DSNS has also responded.
> 
> In Indonesia Collin said that funding is still an issue and that any further developments in shipbuilding programmes are unlikely to take place until after the Presidential Election in April 2019.
> 
> “The priority now is that much of the focus is to convince voters they are keen on projects for social and economic uplift and the need to control inflation. So there is little focus on defence spending right now which would be sensitive,” he explained. The Indonesian Navy recently commissioned two new PKR frigates called the Martadinata-class in 2017 and 2018. The pair are based on the SIGMA 10514 design from DSNS and were built in modules. In each ship, two modules are built at DSNS with the remaining four at PT Pal in Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indonesian Navy (TNI) has commissioned two Martadinata-class frigates based on the Damen SIGMA 10514 PKR frigate design. Should funds be available up to four more may be required. KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata (331) seen here preparing to receive fuel from the U.S. Military Sealift Command fleet replenishment oiler USNS Rappahannock (T-AO-204), during an underway replenishment in the South China Sea on 21 May 2018. (US Navy)
> However, Bonetti said that Indonesia is looking for more frigates that “the budget is available”. Fincantieri can offer larger vessels like heavy corvettes or light frigates in excess of 3,000t similar to that being built for Qatar or more typical corvette-sized vessels around 2,000t based on the Abu Dhabi-class ships built for the UAE Navy. But Collin believes that if there is any progress in shipbuilding it is likely that it will be for further four ships in the Martadinata-class.
> 
> The Royal Thai Navy (RTN) has bought a ship based on the DW3000 design from DSME, which is a variant of the Daegu-class FFX-II for the RoKN. Named Tachin, it was handed over to the RTN in December 2018 and will be commissioned in 2019 for use as a carrier escort. There is an option for a second ship to be built locally under a technology transfer agreement but this has not been exercised therefore it is likely that Tachin will remain the only new ship in the RTN for some time.
> 
> Malaysia is suffering from financial constraints and apart from its six new Maharaja Lela-class frigates there are unlikely to be any further frigate or corvette programmes forthcoming. The frigates could be classed as light frigates or corvettes and are based on the Gowind 2500 design from French shipyard Naval Group but built under technology transfer agreement by Boustead Naval Shipbuilding in Malaysia. The first-of-class is due to be commissioned in 2019 with all six in-service by 2023 although delays are expected.
> 
> “In all these countries there is conflict as the navies are pushed from one side from a matter of urgency to get new ships and improve the fleet and that would privilege a direct procurement from a foreign country to provide a turnkey solution,” Bonetti said.
> 
> “The other side is the strategic need to increase autonomy and capability in-house. Naval shipbuilding activities are a labour intensive business that can provide a lot of jobs in-country so there are political issues driving this matter,” he added.
> 
> The two countries that are developing serious naval capabilities are Vietnam and Singapore that are providing the budgets and political commitment to procuring surface and sub-surface platforms. The Vietnamese Navy is receiving six new Gepard-class (Project 11661E) frigates from Russia. Built at Zelenodorsk Shipyard the first four have been delivered and a further two were ordered in 2014 but construction has yet to start. Alongside its six new Kilo-class diesel-electric attack submarines, also delivered from Russia, the Vietnamese Navy has become one of the strongest maritime forces in the region. Collin said that the Kilos are fitted with the Klub anti-ship and land attack cruise missile and it is possible that the new Gepards could be fitted with them too. However, the Vietnamese Navy is also facing funding constraints and it is unclear when construction will start on the final two ships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vietnamese Navy is receiving six new Gepard-class (Project 11661E) frigates from Russia.
> Under the Singapore Armed Forces modernisation plan 2020-2030 there are plans for a new class of corvette known as a Multi-Role Combat Vessel (MRCV) for the Republic of Singapore Navy (RSN) that will replace the Victory-class missile corvettes from about 2025. According to Collin the ships will be much larger than the 600t Victory-class, networked and have an emphasis on unmanned vehicle operations. He believes it will be a smaller version existing RSN frigates and will be built by ST Marine in Singapore with weapons and sensor procured from overseas integrated into a locally developed combat management system.
> 
> In South Asia the main rivals are India and Pakistan. The Indian Navy has the Project 17A frigate programme for seven ships that will be delivered by 2025. These are being built to an Indian design by Garden Reach Shipbuilding and Engineering (GRSE) and Mazagon Docks (MDL) and follow on the from the Project 17 Shivalik-class frigate. This programme is being used to enhance India’s shipbuilding capabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INS Tarkash sailing past the O2 Arena in London on 10th May 2017.
> Fincantieri is supporting the P-17A programme and Bonetti said that it has teams located at both GRSE and MDL. “We have been contracted to provide expertise in modular construction and improving the production capability of the yards by improving the process in shipbuilding. The yards in Mumbai and Calcutta have a very conventional approach to shipbuilding and we suggest some initiatives and we support them in construction, monitoring the process from the detailed design and starting of production – the whole process,” he said.
> 
> Meanwhile the IN is receiving an additional batch of two Talwar-class (Project 11356) frigates from Russia that are based on the new Admiral Grigorovich-class frigates. The pair will be commissioned after 2022. A further two ships are slated to be built by Goa Shipyards to the same design and will be commissioned after 2027. To increase its corvette capability the IN has plans for a new corvette class to follow-on from the four Kamorta-class (Project 28). The Anti-Submarine Warfare Shallow Water Craft (ASWSWC) programme is for 16 hulls with production split between Cochin Shipyard Limited (CSL) and GRSE. The companies are calling for international shipbuilders to assist with design work and engineering studies to help develop their designs. Bonetti said the corvettes are “peculiar designs” and Fincantieri was not involved in the programme as its company strategy is to provide existing designs for modification rather than develop new designs for the IN. He said the “appetite is much less” for design work because “development costs are barely covered by the contract”.
> 
> In Pakistan because of recent tensions with India, Collin said that the focus will on the Air Force and Army with the Navy “likely to remain the poor cousin to the other two services.” Despite this it has a frigate programme for Type 054A ships from China and has ordered four ships that are due to be operational by 2021. For corvettes the Pakistan Navy has ordered four Ada-class corvettes from Turkey. The first pair will be built by Istanbul Naval Shipyard in Turkey with the following two to be built at Karachi Shipbuilding and Engineering Works (KSEW) under licence with a technology transfer agreement. Delivery is expected from 2023.
> 
> In Oceania, only Australia is building new frigates for the Royal Australian Navy under its SEA 5000 Hunter-class frigate programme that will see nine new ships delivered from the late-2020s through the 2030s. The ships will be built to the Type 26 ASW frigate design from BAE Systems in a new shipyard being constructed at ASC Shipyard in South Australia under the government’s Continuous Shipbuilding Programme. ASC will be tutored by ship designer BAE Systems on how to build complex warships and learn from the mistakes experienced from the earlier Hobart-class destroyer programme.
> 
> As the requirements for more frigates and corvettes grows in the Asia-Pacific countries are adopting different strategies for the development and procurement of new ships. Whilst countries in North East Asia will continue to design and build its own high-end warfighting ships, the other regions will have to decide what kinds of ships they need quickly and what programmes can be used to enhance in-country shipbuilding capability for the long-term.
> 
> _by Tim Fish_


I still cant believe why we're ok with 2 martadinata's while our budget restrained neighbor had 6 Gowind on order equipped with state of the art NSM's.


----------



## barjo

striver44 said:


> I still cant believe why we're ok with 2 martadinata's while our budget restrained neighbor had 6 Gowind on order equipped with state of the art NSM's.


Sub is number one priority bro


----------



## Kansel

striver44 said:


> I still cant believe why we're ok with 2 martadinata's while our budget restrained neighbor had 6 Gowind on order equipped with state of the art NSM's.


So we're just gonna stop at 2 pkr and 2 iver? I thought we planning for 6 pkr and 2 heavy frigate? We can use PLN for funding tho and for this year we pushed 75 T for modernize our alutsista


----------



## HellFireIndo

striver44 said:


> I still cant believe why we're ok with 2 martadinata's while our budget restrained neighbor had 6 Gowind on order equipped with state of the art NSM's.


Meanwhile we're going to have 8-12 submarines in the near future. The rumored problem with Martadinata is the cost vs ToT benefit of the program as being proposed by Damen, ofc it turns out to be dissapointing, that's why they hold Martadinata's order in place, if it's not about them (Damen) specifically, why did they signed the contract for 3 submarines right away?

Btw, their Gowind program is far from perfect, there's constant delay (it even re-docked right after launching) and it's currently being investigated for corruption .


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> I still cant believe why we're ok with 2 martadinata's while our budget restrained neighbor had 6 Gowind on order equipped with state of the art NSM's.



Nay, the budget is there and available. But we still not decided (although lean toward itver class based design) 

Our budget restrained neighbor still struggle to rise fund for more Gowind class, they kinda stuck with the three lay on their Shipyard (with only one is ready to test the water after so many years)



Kansel said:


> So we're just gonna stop at 2 pkr and 2 iver? I thought we planning for 6 pkr and 2 heavy frigate? We can use PLN for funding tho and for this year we pushed 75 T for modernize our alutsista



We will stuck with two PKR, period. For the heavy frigates we will have them as the true replacement for van Speijk class

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Marine Rouge said:


> Nay, the budget is there and available. But we still not decided (although lean toward itver class based design)
> 
> Our budget restrained neighbor still struggle to rise fund for more Gowind class, they kinda stuck with the three lay on their Shipyard (with only one is ready to test the water after so many years)
> 
> 
> 
> We will stuck with two PKR, period. For the heavy frigates we will have them as the true replacement for van Speijk class


So 2 pkr and 6 iver? On 2020-2024 period time? Is it be like that damn its really damn good what makes we stop procuring pkr tho?


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> So 2 pkr and 6 iver? On 2020-2024 period time? Is it be like that damn its really damn good what makes we stop procuring pkr tho?



More likely more than 2020-2024 period, goes through 2028 more likely. PKR is not much different from the corvettes, a glorious version of Dpn class, not adding much capability to our Navy. Not even their ASW and ASuW roles suite is much better and thats very vital.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Marine Rouge said:


> More likely more than 2020-2024 period, goes through 2028 more likely. PKR is not much different from the corvettes, a glorious version of Dpn class, not adding much capability to our Navy. Not even their ASW and ASuW roles suite is much better and thats very vital.


Now we have strong candidate for AAW frigate (variant of iver),is there a plan to procure asw/asuw specialized frigate? Or maybe destroyer? Not in 2020-2024 for sure probably >2026


----------



## HellFireIndo

Compared to the Dutch, the Danish have less "kepentingan" strings in their deal, they "seems" to be honest about their product and also in-line with our interest of an affordable and versatile Heavy Frigate design (just like the famous LEGO), and that they marketed the joint-production for their AAW frigate design from the very beginning (so no ToT bodong), seems like a good deal to me.

But what's left is the Sensors and Weaponry tho, with the cons that Thales and MBDA don't have as strong influence on Danish defense industry, so we can't order the vessel + jeroan in one package, but also the pros that outside lobby (of them lobbied the Danish to order their product with a set price) can be avoided to prevent a jump in price (where jeroan cost nearly as much as the hull itself). IDK but i think Raytheon's missile is the go-to choice, firepower for the price's good, we still have the option for European or anyone else' sensors but with the disadvantage of it being an American product.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Compared to the Dutch, the Danish have less "kepentingan" strings in their deal, they "seems" to be honest about their product and also in-line with our interest of an affordable and versatile Heavy Frigate design (just like the famous LEGO), and that they marketed the joint-production for their AAW frigate design from the very beginning (so no ToT bodong), seems like a good deal to me.
> 
> But what's left is the Sensors and Weaponry tho, with the cons that Thales and MBDA don't have as strong influence on Danish defense industry, so we can't order the vessel + jeroan in one package, but also the pros that outside lobby (of them lobbied the Danish to order their product with a set price) can be avoided to prevent a jump in price (where jeroan cost nearly as much as the hull itself). IDK but i think Raytheon's missile is the go-to choice, firepower for the price's good, we still have the option for European or anyone else' sensors but with the disadvantage of it being an American product.



American products is much cheaper , technology matured compared to their European counterparts, albeit the complexity procedure and paperwork to get them is still being a headache. 

But well since we can get AMRAAM there is no reason for them to deny us some defensive type missiles like ESSM and basic Standard missile (RIM 156)


----------



## Kansel

HellFireIndo said:


> Compared to the Dutch, the Danish have less "kepentingan" strings in their deal, they "seems" to be honest about their product and also in-line with our interest of an affordable and versatile Heavy Frigate design (just like the famous LEGO), and that they marketed the joint-production for their AAW frigate design from the very beginning (so no ToT bodong), seems like a good deal to me.
> 
> But what's left is the Sensors and Weaponry tho, with the cons that Thales and MBDA don't have as strong influence on Danish defense industry, so we can't order the vessel + jeroan in one package, but also the pros that outside lobby (of them lobbied the Danish to order their product with a set price) can be avoided to prevent a jump in price (where jeroan cost nearly as much as the hull itself). IDK but i think Raytheon's missile is the go-to choice, firepower for the price's good, we still have the option for European or anyone else' sensors but with the disadvantage of it being an American product.


Smart L+apar block II for the radar,SM-2 blck IV ER+essm, exocet for ashm add asroc and towed array sonar for maximum asw capabilities its the best choice for us now


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Smart L+apar block II for the radar,SM-2 blck IV ER+essm, exocet for ashm add asroc and towed array sonar for maximum asw capabilities its the best choice for us now



We can get other alternative like Denel Ukhomto IR VLS missiles, using RBS 15 instead Exocet and SAAB FCS radar and Naval radar though. There is many choices out there as long as it can bring benefit to us.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> We can get other alternative like Denel Ukhomto IR VLS missiles, using RBS 15 instead Exocet and SAAB FCS radar and Naval radar though. There is many choices out there as long as it can bring benefit to us.


Tbh i will do that kind of thing to my Gundam, but not to my Navy.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Tbh i will do that kind of thing to my Gundam, but not to my Navy.



Dont know, but there is many thing can be happened. Just my rants. But hope the best lah, i personally like to take lockheed and Raytheon combo over Anything else if possible .


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> More likely more than 2020-2024 period, goes through 2028 more likely. PKR is not much different from the corvettes, a glorious version of Dpn class, not adding much capability to our Navy. Not even their ASW and ASuW roles suite is much better and thats very vital.


Setujjjuuuuu

Nothing different in the punch but slightly bigger stamina but no steroid


----------



## striver44

HellFireIndo said:


> Meanwhile we're going to have 8-12 submarines in the near future. The rumored problem with Martadinata is the cost vs ToT benefit of the program as being proposed by Damen, ofc it turns out to be dissapointing, that's why they hold Martadinata's order in place, if it's not about them (Damen) specifically, why did they signed the contract for 3 submarines right away?
> 
> Btw, their Gowind program is far from perfect, there's constant delay (it even re-docked right after launching) and it's currently being investigated for corruption .


Yes but we need more capital ships with patrol capability to guard our vast ocean. Dude we used to be the unchallenged naval power in SEA now even vietnam and myanmar are catching up. We should at least be twice more powerful than our neer peer neighbor in terms of capital ships(with the exception of SG of course)



Marine Rouge said:


> More likely more than 2020-2024 period, goes through 2028 more likely. PKR is not much different from the corvettes, a glorious version of Dpn class, not adding much capability to our Navy. Not even their ASW and ASuW roles suite is much better and thats very vital.


I think we should differentiate between frontline state of the art frigate like iver huidfledt with patrol corvette/frigate like Martadinata's. Both cant be in the same league. One is an expensive but very capable hull the other one is a workhorse for the navy, still quite advanced but much more economical to operate. Personally i think we need more updated DPN class or opv's to replace our parchim fleet.


----------



## barjo

striver44 said:


> Yes but we need more capital ships with patrol capability to guard our vast ocean. Dude we used to be the unchallenged naval power in SEA now even vietnam and myanmar are catching up. We should at least be twice more powerful than our neer peer neighbor in terms of capital ships(with the exception of SG of course)
> 
> 
> I think we should differentiate between frontline state of the art frigate like iver huidfledt with patrol corvette/frigate like Martadinata's. Both cant be in the same league. One is an expensive but very capable hull the other one is a workhorse for the navy, still quite advanced but much more economical to operate. Personally i think we need more updated DPN class or opv's to replace our parchim fleet.


LPD serve well bro, very very small small mothership hehehehe....


----------



## striver44

barjo said:


> LPD serve well bro, very very small small mothership hehehehe....


The fact that sometimes we used lpd or even LST's for patrol purpose shows that our patrol fleet is in a low serviceability rate. And in dire need for replacement.


----------



## barjo

striver44 said:


> Yes but we need more capital ships with patrol capability to guard our vast ocean. Dude we used to be the unchallenged naval power in SEA now even vietnam and myanmar are catching up. We should at least be twice more powerful than our neer peer neighbor in terms of capital ships(with the exception of SG of course)
> 
> 
> I think we should differentiate between frontline state of the art frigate like iver huidfledt with patrol corvette/frigate like Martadinata's. Both cant be in the same league. One is an expensive but very capable hull the other one is a workhorse for the navy, still quite advanced but much more economical to operate. Personally i think we need more updated DPN class or opv's to replace our parchim fleet.


I think i like german experience... All their big surface fleet wipe out in the second phase of war, but their sub need more ally efford to subdue them



striver44 said:


> The fact that sometimes we used lpd or even LST's for patrol purpose shows that our patrol fleet is in a low serviceability rate. And in dire need for replacement.


Yeah you right bro... Small fleet for small cost


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Yes but we need more capital ships with patrol capability to guard our vast ocean. Dude we used to be the unchallenged naval power in SEA now even vietnam and myanmar are catching up. We should at least be twice more powerful than our neer peer neighbor in terms of capital ships(with the exception of SG of course)
> 
> 
> I think we should differentiate between frontline state of the art frigate like iver huidfledt with patrol corvette/frigate like Martadinata's. Both cant be in the same league. One is an expensive but very capable hull the other one is a workhorse for the navy, still quite advanced but much more economical to operate. Personally i think we need more updated DPN class or opv's to replace our parchim fleet.



Ships in class of type 056 corvettes or sinkies LMV would do good for such needs. 1200-1500 tonnes corvettes with sufficient arms and sensor nodes, along with sufficient sea keeping and patrol capability.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

barjo said:


> I think i like german experience... All their big surface fleet wipe out in the second phase of war, but their sub need more ally efford to subdue them



The main reason for that was _Kriegsmarine_ failure to adapt to the changing situation at North Atlantic and still using WW1 line of thinking of big battle wagon (_Bismarck_-class) doing commerce raiding role instead of focusing in cruiser or destroyer to escort / protecting their logistic line. Eventually they end up using Type IXD2 boat transporting critical war materials from _Nederlandsch-Indië_ all the way to the Baltic Sea, which is considering the limited capacity of any U-boot the whole operation was ineffective and complete waste of resources.


----------



## barjo

trishna_amṛta said:


> The main reason for that was _Kriegsmarine_ failure to adapt to the changing situation at North Atlantic and still using WW1 line of thinking of big battle wagon (_Bismarck_-class) doing commerce raiding role instead of focusing in cruiser or destroyer to escort / protecting their logistic line. Eventually they end up using Type IXD2 boat transporting critical war materials from _Nederlandsch-Indië_ all the way to the Baltic Sea, which is considering the limited capacity of any U-boot the whole operation was ineffective and complete waste of resources.


Nikel is damn big comodity for steel manufacture, big jugernaut no one scared like decades before, air superiority and under sea power is the main deterent

Platform for big guns is shrinking but platform for undersea and air superiority is growing, we must keep the paces with this style of war, no one will shot again 16inch cannon but cruise missile and guided amunition either from jet or sub will rules the waves.


----------



## UMNOPutra

Congrate to Indonesia ...This is also a good trend for the region to counter and balance of PRC at SCS..

We hope you can succeed to realize to purchase your Iver class without any flip-flop as you did to your SU-35....


----------



## HellFireIndo

UMNOPutra said:


> Congrate to Indonesia ...This is also a good trend for the region to counter and balance of PRC at SCS..
> 
> We hope you can succeed to realize to purchase your Iver class without any flip-flop as you did to your SU-35....


See that big red "X" button at the upper right corner of your screen? click that


----------



## HellFireIndo

striver44 said:


> Yes but we need more capital ships with patrol capability to guard our vast ocean. Dude we used to be the unchallenged naval power in SEA now even vietnam and myanmar are catching up. We should at least be twice more powerful than our neer peer neighbor in terms of capital ships(with the exception of SG of course)
> 
> 
> I think we should differentiate between frontline state of the art frigate like iver huidfledt with patrol corvette/frigate like Martadinata's. Both cant be in the same league. One is an expensive but very capable hull the other one is a workhorse for the navy, still quite advanced but much more economical to operate. Personally i think we need more updated DPN class or opv's to replace our parchim fleet.


Ummm...my thing is that economic size and leverage = key. No matter how these neighbors trying to flex anything on the region, it's simply the fact that Indonesian economy is still more than twice bigger than the second largest economy in the region, and that speaks a lot even with a lax tax enforcement.

Economic power sustain all other power, as people would provide diplomatic favor out of economic necessity, and economy buys and sustains military organization and operation, so having money = having power.

People seems to be catching up simply because we are a rabbit sleeping under a tree and not wanting to rush anything, a bad habit ofc, but the key is the willingness and priority, which both are not currently inside the mind of the current Incumbent. As of now, there's very little incentive to rapidly develop the Military, as we already have the second largest budget in ASEAN, and positioned far south out of the trouble, and that multiplied by the fact that we are an island nation, the sea provides a sense of security and isolation that kinda spoils us, made us thought no one will be at our doorstep.

But here is my viewpoint : Indonesia is to ASEAN, is kinda like how the US is to NATO, but ofc the economic and military figure in comparison is not as much. The problem (or not?) is that The US have Military-Industrial Complex controlling their government's policy, it constantly hungers for war, influence abroad and military production, motivating the US government and Americans with reason to produce weapons and wage war abroad. The parallel cultural aspect of us, is that we both have Island mentality, of having a narrow and deluded viewpoint to the rest of the world due to our isolation by the sea, we (US and Indonesia) sees the world in a stereotypical viewpoint, VietKongs, Commies, Imperialist, Poor, Rich, Surrender Monkeys, Enemy, Rival, Friendly and so on..

That made us less engaged with anyone out there in a really "intimate" relation the way the French and the English been rival for nearly a millenium, we just see countries as either "trouble" or "opportunity", "good" or "bad", rarely _as a nation_ we put a close-up interest in anyone, heck we even banned Military Alliance, cementing the fact that we don't give a shit to anyone, and anyone should return the same favor. But deep down, most Indonesian (and the American also), secretly judged everyone with our own standard, but refused to even listen to the other person, only believing in what their own mind's tells what's right.

But i still saw this as a nice parallel of "what we could be", and frankly there's already some nice doctrine and strategy proven to be effective by the Americans, starting with the "_speak softly and carry a big stick_" doctrine AKA Gunboat Diplomacy, this one is what we should be aiming to achieve in the Ideal Essential Force, of combining economic significance, diplomatic lobby and military domination over the region, to finally cement our position as The First and Foremost Among Equals, which i believe is the key to peace and neutrality over ASEAN, where its' countries would have a quasi-authority among it's own members (Indonesia) that would prevent any third party (outside Great Powers) from ever completely influencing an ASEAN nation for it's own behalf, the same way the US check-and-balance the Americas with it's Gunboat Diplomacy and the Monroe Doctrine.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Ummm...my thing is that economic size and leverage = key. No matter how these neighbors trying to flex anything on the region, it's simply the fact that Indonesian economy is still more than twice bigger than the second largest economy in the region, and that speaks a lot even with a lax tax enforcement.
> 
> Economic power sustain all other power, as people would provide diplomatic favor out of economic necessity, and economy buys and sustains military organization and operation, so having money = having power.
> 
> People seems to be catching up simply because we are a rabbit sleeping under a tree and not wanting to rush anything, a bad habit ofc, but the key is the willingness and priority, which both are not currently inside the mind of the current Incumbent. As of now, there's very little incentive to rapidly develop the Military, as we already have the second largest budget in ASEAN, and positioned far south out of the trouble, and that multiplied by the fact that we are an island nation, the sea provides a sense of security and isolation that kinda spoils us, made us thought no one will be at our doorstep.
> 
> But here is my viewpoint : Indonesia is to ASEAN, is kinda like how the US is to NATO, but ofc the economic and military figure in comparison is not as much. The problem (or not?) is that The US have Military-Industrial Complex controlling their government's policy, it constantly hungers for war, influence abroad and military production, motivating the US government and Americans with reason to produce weapons and wage war abroad. The parallel cultural aspect of us, is that we both have Island mentality, of having a narrow and deluded viewpoint to the rest of the world due to our isolation by the sea, we (US and Indonesia) sees the world in a stereotypical viewpoint, VietKongs, Commies, Imperialist, Poor, Rich, Surrender Monkeys, Enemy, Rival, Friendly and so on..
> 
> That made us less engaged with anyone out there in a really "intimate" relation the way the French and the English been rival for nearly a millenium, we just see countries as either "trouble" or "opportunity", "good" or "bad", rarely _as a nation_ we put a close-up interest in anyone, heck we even banned Military Alliance, cementing the fact that we don't give a shit to anyone, and anyone should return the same favor. But deep down, most Indonesian (and the American also), secretly judged everyone with our own standard, but refused to even listen to the other person, only believing in what their own mind's tells what's right.
> 
> But i still saw this as a nice parallel of "what we could be", and frankly there's already some nice doctrine and strategy proven to be effective by the Americans, starting with the "_speak softly and carry a big stick_" doctrine AKA Gunboat Diplomacy, this one is what we should be aiming to achieve in the Ideal Essential Force, of combining economic significance, diplomatic lobby and military domination over the region, to finally cement our position and The First and Foremost Among Equals, which i believe is the key to peace and neutrality over ASEAN, where its' countries would have a quasi-authority among it's own member (Indonesia) that would prevent any third party (outside Great Powers) from ever completely influencing an ASEAN nation for it's own behalf, the same way the Americans check-and-balance the Americas with it's Gunboat Diplomacy.



Lol, the American in their first 100 years of history is much introvert as us today, they are at the time already having big economy and having large population backed with large industry but with very narrow minded and close to seclution policy. Their openning operation in Japan, and war against Spain is just to secure their economy interest (in which they abandoned Japan as soon as Perry fleets depart from Yokohama and not be seen again for decades). Their love for democracy is as great as our founding father who use their declaration as template of ours. Indonesia need baptism of fire to open our eyes, much the same when the sinking of Lusitania in WWI along with attacks on Pearl in WWII opened the eyes of American people if a great country as big as them cant leave the international politics and leave them to the mercy of others to decide. 

Well if it is upon myself to decide this country course, to pursue economy development is a must and priority number one. Military can be build to serve our economy might and ensure all what we had built is protected and people feeling secured to have a strong military. As long as the world order is stay in the current phase we can free riding to pursue our economy goals. I am all for Indonesia to pursue blue Navy power and strong Air force policy at long term to ensure our independence and Freedom as we had been blessed by gods with such country and natural fortess


----------



## striver44

HellFireIndo said:


> Ummm...my thing is that economic size and leverage = key. No matter how these neighbors trying to flex anything on the region, it's simply the fact that Indonesian economy is still more than twice bigger than the second largest economy in the region, and that speaks a lot even with a lax tax enforcement.
> 
> Economic power sustain all other power, as people would provide diplomatic favor out of economic necessity, and economy buys and sustains military organization and operation, so having money = having power.
> 
> People seems to be catching up simply because we are a rabbit sleeping under a tree and not wanting to rush anything, a bad habit ofc, but the key is the willingness and priority, which both are not currently inside the mind of the current Incumbent. As of now, there's very little incentive to rapidly develop the Military, as we already have the second largest budget in ASEAN, and positioned far south out of the trouble, and that multiplied by the fact that we are an island nation, the sea provides a sense of security and isolation that kinda spoils us, made us thought no one will be at our doorstep.
> 
> But here is my viewpoint : Indonesia is to ASEAN, is kinda like how the US is to NATO, but ofc the economic and military figure in comparison is not as much. The problem (or not?) is that The US have Military-Industrial Complex controlling their government's policy, it constantly hungers for war, influence abroad and military production, motivating the US government and Americans with reason to produce weapons and wage war abroad. The parallel cultural aspect of us, is that we both have Island mentality, of having a narrow and deluded viewpoint to the rest of the world due to our isolation by the sea, we (US and Indonesia) sees the world in a stereotypical viewpoint, VietKongs, Commies, Imperialist, Poor, Rich, Surrender Monkeys, Enemy, Rival, Friendly and so on..
> 
> That made us less engaged with anyone out there in a really "intimate" relation the way the French and the English been rival for nearly a millenium, we just see countries as either "trouble" or "opportunity", "good" or "bad", rarely _as a nation_ we put a close-up interest in anyone, heck we even banned Military Alliance, cementing the fact that we don't give a shit to anyone, and anyone should return the same favor. But deep down, most Indonesian (and the American also), secretly judged everyone with our own standard, but refused to even listen to the other person, only believing in what their own mind's tells what's right.
> 
> But i still saw this as a nice parallel of "what we could be", and frankly there's already some nice doctrine and strategy proven to be effective by the Americans, starting with the "_speak softly and carry a big stick_" doctrine AKA Gunboat Diplomacy, this one is what we should be aiming to achieve in the Ideal Essential Force, of combining economic significance, diplomatic lobby and military domination over the region, to finally cement our position as The First and Foremost Among Equals, which i believe is the key to peace and neutrality over ASEAN, where its' countries would have a quasi-authority among it's own members (Indonesia) that would prevent any third party (outside Great Powers) from ever completely influencing an ASEAN nation for it's own behalf, the same way the US check-and-balance the Americas with it's Gunboat Diplomacy and the Monroe Doctrine.


Growing economic power demand the increase of defence needs of a country. If we are talking about a third world country in Africa, sure i would be happy if ones even own a functioning armed forces.
We are talking here a $1 trillion economy country, a G20 members which happened to be sorrounded by troublesome neigbours. One in the north who thinks they owned the entire sea and the other one in the south which had some kind of worrisome mentality towards us. Adding to the fact that our neighbor once riverine navy had turned into/transforming into a full fledged war navy with frigates, submarines,which happen not to be friendly with our fishermen/apparatus in our northern gate . 

We could not rest our security in the false premise on some Kind of ASEAN stability utopia. ASEAN IS NOT NATO. First ASEAN is a political/economic/cultural bloc while NATO is a military alliance, second Indonesia is not what the US is for NATO, NATO is dependant on the US for its mere existance while most ASEAN countries are independent in its politics , Indonesia has no say in what policy of singapore.vietnam., thailand etc. ASEAN members are one within the US orbit and the other already inside China's grip. NATO meanwhile had a common enemy to be united.thus there is no such thing as ASEAN brotherhood, and one should not depend on it.

Next is our geography, which dictate that we MUST have a top tier Navy and air force. Yes t provide us with a sense of security, but it didnt provide security. Being an island nation is a curse for the military, as mobility is severely hampered and startegic maneuvers by armies arw hampered by bodies of water which makes the navy even to be more vital. Lets say the navy is destroyed then we will see our armies turned into pockets and picked one by one by future aggressors.

Having a powerful and ready armed forces (especially the Navy and Air force), thus give us more card in a game of regional geopolitics. Soft power is when you have a **** ton of money to throw around your neighbors to atleast buy their allegiance, which in our case is not. So its hard power like the military that gave the goverment leverage in regional and international politics aswell as careful startegic planning of geopolitics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Growing economic power demand the increase of defence needs of a country. If we are talking about a third world country in Africa, sure i would be happy if ones even own a functioning armed forces.
> We are talking here a $1 trillion economy country, a G20 members which happened to be sorrounded by troublesome neigbours. One in the north who thinks they owned the entire sea and the other one in the south which had some kind of worrisome mentality towards us. Adding to the fact that our neighbor once riverine navy had turned into/transforming into a full fledged war navy with frigates, submarines,which happen not to be friendly with our fishermen/apparatus in our northern gate .
> 
> We could not rest our security in the false premise on some Kind of ASEAN stability utopia. ASEAN IS NOT NATO. First ASEAN is a political/economic/cultural bloc while NATO is a military alliance, second Indonesia is not what the US is for NATO, NATO is dependant on the US for its mere existance while most ASEAN countries are independent in its politics , Indonesia has no say in what policy of singapore.vietnam., thailand etc. ASEAN members are one within the US orbit and the other already inside China's grip. NATO meanwhile had a common enemy to be united.thus there is no such thing as ASEAN brotherhood, and one should not depend on it.
> 
> Next is our geography, which dictate that we MUST have a top tier Navy and air force. Yes t provide us with a sense of security, but it didnt provide security. Being an island nation is a curse for the military, as mobility is severely hampered and startegic maneuvers by armies arw hampered by bodies of water which makes the navy even to be more vital. Lets say the navy is destroyed then we will see our armies turned into pockets and picked one by one by future aggressors.
> 
> Having a powerful and ready armed forces (especially the Navy and Air force), thus give us more card in a game of regional geopolitics. Soft power is when you have a **** ton of money to throw around your neighbors to atleast buy their allegiance, which in our case is not. So its hard power like the military that gave the goverment leverage in regional and international politics aswell as careful startegic planning of geopolitics.



In this era, to create a strong armed forces one need a strong economy, a healthy and educated population backed by a ridiculous strong industry and logistic infrastructure support. One cant depend upon false security provided by the available of shining toys but not backed by educated yet brave soldiers to manned those toys and logistick to support them along with tonnes of money. Saudi is a case, along with Emirates and other middle east countries as they keep bought the lattest toys but when they toss them into real Battlefield against peer opponent they had been badly bruished. 

When in the region we lie is in peacefull condition albeit in a falsehood as your said, i would prefer them to increase my country economy stature and muscle first, build the necessary infrastructure in which most can served dual purpose either in peace or war (you should taking notices, what this admin build is mostly serve dual purpose either for military purpose or civic like airport, ports, railway, tollways, highways, border roads, border and custom base equipped with military garnisun, electricity toward border area even in remote PNG RI border, dam and irigation) , and evenmore we are currently doing that in pace, scale and efficiency more greater even than India in which got more budget than us. Thus the government trying to spread the center of industry and markets (along with logistick to support them) toward out of Java. What it means? It means a lot, it means we can di fighting in and around Papua as hard as when fighting in Java with all the logistick chain support. Just taking a look back when we are prepared Trikora, it look like we are fighting in an alien lands, foreign to soldiers from Java or even from Sulawesi, throwing in middle of primitive jungle. But today with economy and infrastructure development there our fighter like F16 or Su 30 can do refueling and simple maintenance in Biak, before doing show of force even above Papua New Guinea sky as usual just like what we do above Java or Sumatra airspace. 

I would not dare to say i am not in support toward military building, but it had to have a meaningful purpose, to protect our people and economy is one of them. It will harm us more if we do like what Pakistan or Indian do instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

Marine Rouge said:


> We can get other alternative like Denel Ukhomto IR VLS missiles, using RBS 15 instead Exocet and SAAB FCS radar and Naval radar though. There is many choices out there as long as it can bring benefit to us.


Damn, I won't do that to my navy lol,but if u see the situations right now it most likely we'll take american arms (nato for specific) and the diplomacy wont take long time since US senior senator just visited us its a green light to purchase high restrictions US arsenal for us tho

Anyone getting triggered by this brand new RKHUP and another pasal-pasal bullshit?


----------



## Kansel

Marine Rouge said:


> Nay, the budget is there and available. But we still not decided (although lean toward itver class based design)
> 
> Our budget restrained neighbor still struggle to rise fund for more Gowind class, they kinda stuck with the three lay on their Shipyard (with only one is ready to test the water after so many years)
> 
> 
> 
> We will stuck with two PKR, period. For the heavy frigates we will have them as the true replacement for van Speijk class


Well with our current budget and situation iver is a sure tho, Denmark already visited pt pal and cooperate fir shipbuilding (you know what's that mean)


----------



## Nike

caracal is in Papua


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173469274859433984

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Marine Rouge said:


> In this era, to create a strong armed forces one need a strong economy, a healthy and educated population backed by a ridiculous strong industry and logistic infrastructure support. One cant depend upon false security provided by the available of shining toys but not backed by educated yet brave soldiers to manned those toys and logistick to support them along with tonnes of money. Saudi is a case, along with Emirates and other middle east countries as they keep bought the lattest toys but when they toss them into real Battlefield against peer opponent they had been badly bruished.
> 
> When in the region we lie is in peacefull condition albeit in a falsehood as your said, i would prefer them to increase my country economy stature and muscle first, build the necessary infrastructure in which most can served dual purpose either in peace or war (you should taking notices, what this admin build is mostly serve dual purpose either for military purpose or civic like airport, ports, railway, tollways, highways, border roads, border and custom base equipped with military garnisun, electricity toward border area even in remote PNG RI border, dam and irigation) , and evenmore we are currently doing that in pace, scale and efficiency more greater even than India in which got more budget than us. Thus the government trying to spread the center of industry and markets (along with logistick to support them) toward out of Java. What it means? It means a lot, it means we can di fighting in and around Papua as hard as when fighting in Java with all the logistick chain support. Just taking a look back when we are prepared Trikora, it look like we are fighting in an alien lands, foreign to soldiers from Java or even from Sulawesi, throwing in middle of primitive jungle. But today with economy and infrastructure development there our fighter like F16 or Su 30 can do refueling and simple maintenance in Biak, before doing show of force even above Papua New Guinea sky as usual just like what we do above Java or Sumatra airspace.
> 
> I would not dare to say i am not in support toward military building, but it had to have a meaningful purpose, to protect our people and economy is one of them. It will harm us more if we do like what Pakistan or Indian do instead.


the debacle that middle eastern military faced today is a result of poor leadership combined with over reliance on one's allies and technology and the use of unskilled personell, basically what we see are donkeys leading a bunch of donkeys. we saw the lack of initiative in of emirati forces in aden, the saudis in the northern mountains despite having the latest toys, so it's mainly about the quality of the armed forces not because of logistical constraints like you said or even under educated men, emirati's and saudis enjoy the best the US has to offer in terms of logistics and fuel so this failure is mainly organizational leadership failure which is endemic in ALL ARAB militaries . even militaries with lack of logistics like idlib militants or even ISIS show that when combine with efficient C2 and motivated men could make a difference in battlefield.
The infrastructure you mention will have 0 (zero) effect for the overall mobility of the army, if we talk regional mobility (such as tran java movement of material and arms ) yes maybe we can do it efficiently, but what about inter island transport????? without the adequate air and naval umbrella our men are dead meat in the water. so Im not exagerating when i say that the AF and NAVY should be given priorities with the best money can buy, I mean come on, a huge fleet of f16's,awacs,tankers, and AAW frigate will not increase regional tensions the way nuclear does.

So im all in for the development and equipping of the armed forces but not towards militaristic society, but ratehr a fully professional fighting oriented armed forces which to be a professional arme forces the TNI should be under civillian control,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Well Politics stability, sustainable economic growth, military. These are 3 things one country in every part of the world is aiming at, including us. Those 3 are corelated to each other as well as contradict each other in a way. For example; building military with a cost of economic growth or vice versa, political stability in "pemerataan pendapatan" and vice versa, Totalitarian for speedy growth/stability with the cost of human right index vice versa. See the dilemma here?

Now do we have to worry about neighbour having better ships/fighters? Yes and no. Imho no, why? Invisible hand in marketing system can be apply in balance of power in region. If one country surpass others heavily they will have tendency to slow it down but still maintain overall advantage (Regional Asean). Why? they still need economic growth. Thats why the purpose of our military development is to balance the power (mengimbangi). With interconnection of economic relation it is unlikely this region will attack one another in full scale war. Not to mention having 2-4 heavy frigate can make one country dominate others? it is far more complex than that.

So what to do? As others said here, the aim is to become economic giant with sustainable economic growth and complex industrial systems that can support either economy and military while still maintaining Political stability along the way. There are better news then having the new frigate or fighters if we look at our defense from Holistic approach such as this news.

http://bumn.go.id/barata/berita/1-M...rno-Resmikan-Workshop-Heavy-Machining-Center-

_Quote: "
Workshop yang dibangun dengan dana Penyertaan Modal Negara (PMN ) itu juga dilengkapi fasilitas mesin CNC bending untuk material baja dengan ketebalan 120 milimeter dengan kapasitas terbesar di Indonesia yang diharapkan bisa dimanfaatkan bersama PT PAL Indonesia (Persero)* untuk pengerjaan fabrikasi kapal selam*.

Selain itu, workshop HMC juga akan digunakan untuk area fabrikasi dan assembly produk-produk konstruksi bervolume tinggi, seperti Pressure Vessel, Komponen Energi Terbarukan (Wind Power), Bullet Tank, *Komponen/Body Kapal Selam*, Crane Pelabuhan, Kiln, dan lainnya."_

As we all see we are going on the right path. It wont be easy, there will always be a challange, detour might be needed to adjust our way point but in the end since the begining of our MEF systems our economic and defense have found its way. I am proud of it tho perbaikan is still needed but to me we are now "tersesat di jalan yang benar".


----------



## barjo

Gundala said:


> Well Politics stability, sustainable economic growth, military. These are 3 things one country in every part of the world is aiming at, including us. Those 3 are corelated to each other as well as contradict each other in a way. For example; building military with a cost of economic growth or vice versa, political stability in "pemerataan pendapatan" and vice versa, Totalitarian for speedy growth/stability with the cost of human right index vice versa. See the dilemma here?
> 
> Now do we have to worry about neighbour having better ships/fighters? Yes and no. Imho no, why? Invisible hand in marketing system can be apply in balance of power in region. If one country surpass others heavily they will have tendency to slow it down but still maintain overall advantage (Regional Asean). Why? they still need economic growth. Thats why the purpose of our military development is to balance the power (mengimbangi). With interconnection of economic relation it is unlikely the this region will attack one another in full scale war. Not to mention having 2-4 heavy frigate can make one country dominate others? it is far more complex than that.
> 
> So what to do? As others sad here, the aim is to become economic giant with sustainable economic growth and complex industrial systems that can support either economy and military while still maintaining Political stability along the way. There are better news then having the new frigate or fighters if we look at our defense from Holistic approach such as this news.
> 
> http://bumn.go.id/barata/berita/1-M...rno-Resmikan-Workshop-Heavy-Machining-Center-
> 
> _Quote: "
> Workshop yang dibangun dengan dana Penyertaan Modal Negara (PMN ) itu juga dilengkapi fasilitas mesin CNC bending untuk material baja dengan ketebalan 120 milimeter dengan kapasitas terbesar di Indonesia yang diharapkan bisa dimanfaatkan bersama PT PAL Indonesia (Persero)* untuk pengerjaan fabrikasi kapal selam*.
> 
> Selain itu, workshop HMC juga akan digunakan untuk area fabrikasi dan assembly produk-produk konstruksi bervolume tinggi, seperti Pressure Vessel, Komponen Energi Terbarukan (Wind Power), Bullet Tank, Komponen/Body Kapal Selam, Crane Pelabuhan, Kiln, dan lainnya."_
> 
> As we all see we are going on the right path. It wont be easy, there will always be a challange, detour might be needed to adjust our way point but in the end since the begining of our MEF systems our economic and defense have found its way. I am proud of it tho perbaikan is still needed but to me we are now "tersesat di jalan yang benar".


The may have bigger surface fleet (tetangga) but we have larger undersea hunter, we cant match all the our neighbourh surface fleet number but atleast we can match them in the deep

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kucing itu imut

striver44 said:


> basically what we see are donkeys leading a bunch of donkeys.


Yes, indeed. It's basically because of rampant KKN. Arab Saudi and it's neighbors weren't countries run with meritocracy. Family relationships is all you need to become a high profile figure in the military, not because of competency. 

The royalty and their retainers got lots of family members but only one who can ascend the throne. Guess where the rest will go to? Yes, military. In other words, the military is a playground for children of royalty. 

Incompetence leaderships coupled with rigid bureaucracy, any changes in battlefield will make them difficult to keep up with battlefield developments.

And you know the results.


----------



## Whizzack

Kansel said:


> Damn, I won't do that to my navy lol,but if u see the situations right now it most likely we'll take american arms (nato for specific) and the diplomacy wont take long time since US senior senator just visited us its a green light to purchase high restrictions US arsenal for us tho
> 
> Anyone getting triggered by this brand new RKHUP and another pasal-pasal bullshit?



Considering that our navy has always been European centric in their alutsista (missiles, cms, radar, hull, etc), it's actually rather extraordinary if they were to suddenly switch to American naval alutsista... it's possible, but seems unlikely in the short term... even Chinese naval subsystems is probably more likely (unfortunately)... 

And yeah this new RKUHP is dangerous, it's basically going to criminalize a lot of people, especially the part where every sexual activity out of marriage will be outlawed... at the very least this law can be used as 'bancakan' to blackmail people... It's strange that no one seems to care about this though.. it's basically an invasion of our privacy by the state..


----------



## Kansel

Whizzack said:


> Considering that our navy has always been European centric in their alutsista (missiles, cms, radar, hull, etc), it's actually rather extraordinary if they were to suddenly switch to American naval alutsista... it's possible, but seems unlikely in the short term... even Chinese naval subsystems is probably more likely (unfortunately)...
> 
> And yeah this new RKUHP is dangerous, it's basically going to criminalize a lot of people, especially the part where every sexual activity out of marriage will be outlawed... at the very least this law can be used as 'bancakan' to blackmail people... It's strange that no one seems to care about this though.. it's basically an invasion of our privacy by the state..


Its still nato compatible so not a really surprise the reason why I'm really confident why we will purchase massive american arms "embargo sawit" from EU, just look at it 32 viper with possibility of 16 more,aim&amraam,kc 46 have higher rank in tender rather than a330 mrtt i heard rumors that aewc and mpa is leaning towards boeing too


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Why we're still hoping for C17 lol the production line has been shutdowned tho but if there's a chance to procure that we should then

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Kucing itu imut said:


> Yes, indeed. It's basically because of rampant KKN. Arab Saudi and it's neighbors weren't countries run with meritocracy. Family relationships is all you need to become a high profile figure in the military, not because of competency.
> 
> The royalty and their retainers got lots of family members but only one who can ascend the throne. Guess where the rest will go to? Yes, military. In other words, the military is a playground for children of royalty.
> 
> Incompetence leaderships coupled with rigid bureaucracy, any changes in battlefield will make them difficult to keep up with battlefield developments.
> 
> And you know the results.


Im never surprised when it took them years to beat the houthis from the yemeni southern coast. Now that it took so long the front has stabilized and houthis now start to turn the war in their favor. We're now seeing houthis is on the offensive instead of the defensive, a huge oil facility just got bombed yesterday, not to mention airport and oil pipe getting attavked deep inside saudi territory.

Btw im curious how the chain of command is run through our soldiers, does TNI encourage local commander high degree of autonomy or a rigid based chain of command from up to the lowest rank?


----------



## Whizzack

Kansel said:


> Its still nato compatible so not a really surprise the reason why I'm really confident why we will purchase massive american arms "embargo sawit" from EU, just look at it 32 viper with possibility of 16 more,aim&amraam,kc 46 have higher rank in tender rather than a330 mrtt i heard rumors that aewc and mpa is leaning towards boeing too
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Why we're still hoping for C17 lol the production line has been shutdowned tho but if there's a chance to procure that we should then



Yes C-17 is better than A400M, if we can still get that then we should go for it...! 

But why would you say that KC-46 have a higher rank in tender rather than A330 mrtt...? what makes it better..? even the USAF is not too happy with their current KC-46, while the A330 MRTT is already in operation by many countries, including Australia and Singapore...


----------



## barjo

Whizzack said:


> Considering that our navy has always been European centric in their alutsista (missiles, cms, radar, hull, etc), it's actually rather extraordinary if they were to suddenly switch to American naval alutsista... it's possible, but seems unlikely in the short term... even Chinese naval subsystems is probably more likely (unfortunately)...
> 
> And yeah this new RKUHP is dangerous, it's basically going to criminalize a lot of people, especially the part where every sexual activity out of marriage will be outlawed... at the very least this law can be used as 'bancakan' to blackmail people... It's strange that no one seems to care about this though.. it's basically an invasion of our privacy by the state..


Who the hell start this RKUHP jokes, mau cari pesangon buat pensiun RUU lolos semua


----------



## Kansel

Whizzack said:


> Yes C-17 is better than A400M, if we can still get that then we should go for it...!
> 
> But why would you say that KC-46 have a higher rank in tender rather than A330 mrtt...? what makes it better..? even the USAF is not too happy with their current KC-46, while the A330 MRTT is already in operation by many countries, including Australia and Singapore...


Have u seen this one? http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/01/hasil-kajian-tni-au-tanker-kc-46-lebih.html?m=1

Check this one too,about the problem for now U.S products sometimes have a bad problem&bugs but it will be fixed and improved lets hope the bugs have been fixed if we really2 going to purchase kc 46 lets just wait for 2020


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> Why we're still hoping for C17 lol the production line has been shutdowned tho but if there's a chance to procure that we should then



Because Boeing still has 20 of them waiting for buyer, and with the numbers of C-17 in service with the USAAF support & spare parts will still be available for decades to come.


----------



## Raduga

detail of babcock type 31





i hope we stay with the original sovaernet and iver huitfeldt config , since it pack more punch than this one (i think it's too big for such an armament configuration , the type 31 is atleast on par with the south africa meko "valour" or less , which also have smaller dimesion than the enormous babcock type 31) .

my dream configuration for our iver was , keep all the current radar and sensor , put away the mk 56 vls so we can have more room for additional mk41 vls (up to 64cell) , 4x4 Exocet launcher (the original danish sovaernet config able to carry 16 tube of harpoon) , main gun should be atleast 127mm (favoring the otobreda 127/64lw) , the one after it could be 35mm millenium , but i see that it can even handle 76mm gun no problem , so maybe a STRALES 76mm CIWS . the gun above helicopter hangar of course the 35mm millenium , keep the torps specification but change it with leonardo A244/S mod 3 and not MU90 impact (for commonality with current inventory) . that's just my 5cents of wet dreams

i have a fear that the configuration of babcok type 31 could also be chosen for our new frigate , since it has almost the same config that damen offer with their omega 6000

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

trishna_amṛta said:


> Because Boeing still has 20 of them waiting for buyer, and with the numbers of C-17 in service with the USAAF support & spare parts will still be available for decades to come.


For real? is there any chance we will purchase it? C-17 for tni and a400 for bumn?



Raduga said:


> detail of babcock type 31
> View attachment 579796
> 
> 
> i hope we stay with the original sovaernet and iver huitfeldt config , since it pack more punch than this one (i think it's too big for such an armament configuration , the type 31 is atleast on par with the south africa meko "valour" or less , which also have smaller dimesion than the enormous babcock type 31) .
> 
> my dream configuration for our iver was , keep all the current radar and sensor , put away the mk 56 vls so we can have more room for additional mk41 vls (up to 64cell) , 4x4 Exocet launcher (the original sovaernet able to carry 16 tube of harpoon , main gun should be atleast 127mm (favoring the otobreda 127/64lw) , the one after it could be either 35mm millenium but i see that it can even handle 76mm gun no problem , so maybe a STRALES 76mm CIWS . the gun above helicopter hangar of course the 35mm millenium . that's just my 5cents of wet dreams
> 
> i have a fear that the configuration of babcok type 31 could also be chosen for our new frigate , since it has almost the same config that damen offer with their omega 6000


Probably bigger than that or same with current specs or we can probably use seaRAM for ciws tho so we have third later missile



Kansel said:


> For real? is there any chance we will purchase it? C-17 for tni and a400 for bumn?
> 
> 
> Probably bigger than that or same with current specs or we can probably use seaRAM for ciws tho so we have third later missile


Also great choice with that removal of mk 56 so we can add another stanflex,there will be 2 stanflex box if we use mk41 only


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> For real? is there any chance we will purchase it? C-17 for tni and a400 for bumn?



Dunno for TNI-AU procurement, but those spare C-17 was originally build as spare for USAAF, but Boeing is for-profit company so if there is a buyer they will sell it _(ada uang ada barang)_


----------



## trishna_amṛta

trishna_amṛta said:


> Because Boeing still has 20 of them waiting for buyer,



Correction it is 10 planes remaining. Originally it was 15 planes and 5 of them already found buyers.


----------



## Kansel

trishna_amṛta said:


> Correction it is 10 planes remaining. Originally it was 15 planes and 5 of them already found buyers.


Brand new condition or second hand condition?


----------



## mandala

Swipe for more pics.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

KRI Tombak seen with c705, terma decoys,30mm ciws and 40mm guns firing

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gundala

striver44 said:


> KRI Tombak seen with c705, terma decoys,30mm ciws and 40mm guns firing


1:25  This should be the basic standard for our KCR 60. Not sure about its sea performance but if she can handle it those combination for a 60 meters boat is a deadly one. Thanks man


----------



## mandala

MPCV and Mistral ATLAS live firing - TNI Joint Exercise Dharma Yudha 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

trishna_amṛta said:


> Correction it is 10 planes remaining. Originally it was 15 planes and 5 of them already found buyers.


I think this will answer our questions,old news but not too old lah if tni dont want to buy a400m then the choice tinggal IL 76&C-17 if we purchase il 76 sama aja cari mati dengan susahnya spare part itu pesawat,instead bumn will purchase a400m (pelita+pertamina)


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## mandala

striver44 said:


> KRI Tombak seen with c705, terma decoys,30mm ciws and 40mm guns firing


Like i always said the missiles were never removed.


----------



## Kansel

So C130J=new armada 
C17/A400=C130B replacer?

Btw,is there any future procurement of marines tracked amphibious vehicle,wheeled amphibious vehicle,sprut and another AAV? I thought marines wanted to procure K21 and another wheeled amphibious vehicle? (Probably our improved pandur) idk about AAV one probably turkey ZAHA


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> So C130J=new armada
> C17/A400=C130B replacer?
> 
> Btw,is there any future procurement of marines tracked amphibious vehicle,wheeled amphibious vehicle,sprut and another AAV? I thought marines wanted to procure K21 and another wheeled amphibious vehicle? (Probably our improved pandur) idk about AAV one probably turkey ZAHA



Bt 3f, bmp 3f is enough


----------



## Kansel

Marine Rouge said:


> Bt 3f, bmp 3f is enough


So bmp for PT-76 replacer? I thought it will be something else



Kansel said:


> So bmp for PT-76 replacer? I thought it will be something else


Also i thought we'll purchase additional AAV cuz turki offered us their zaha lol,so tracked,wheeled amphibious vehicles is canceled yes?


----------



## Raduga

who's replenishment ship is this ?


----------



## Nike

*Exercise Crocodile Response concludes*
11th September 2019 - 06:30 GMT | by The Shephard News Team

RSS
SAVE THIS FOR LATER

The Australian Defence Force and US Marine Corps' Marine Air-Ground Task Force, Marine Rotational Force–Darwin, have completed Exercise Crocodile Response in the Northern Territory, the Australian Department of Defence announced on 6 September.

Exercise Crocodile Response is a Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Relief (HADR) activity held at military bases across Darwin and the Mount Bundey Training Area.



It includes training scenarios that test how Australia and the US cooperate in responding to regional humanitarian crises. HADR activites included Royal Australian Air Force C-27J Spartan crews dropping aid supplies over the Mount Bundey Training Area.



The exercise was conducted in partnership with other government agencies including the Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade, the US Office of Foreign Disaster Assistance and the Australian Medical Assistance Team.

Officials from the Indonesian armed forces, Indonesia’s National Disaster Management Agency, and Indonesia’s National Search and Rescue Agency observed the exercise and shared their operational HADR experience.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/training-simulation/exercise-crocodile-response-concludes/


----------



## deadlast

striver44 said:


> KRI Tombak seen with c705, terma decoys,30mm ciws and 40mm guns firing


Correction, KRI Tombak & Sampari still use the Chinese system (CIWS, CMS, ESM, FCS, Radar, Missile, etc.), the decoy also comes from China, not Terma.

The 4 ship that most likely fitted with Terma system & sensor were KRI Halasan, KRI Kerambit and the other 2 currently under construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

*2019 SEA GARUDA BILATERAL NAVAL EXERCISE*




*
















*



Raduga said:


> View attachment 579853
> 
> 
> who's replenishment ship is this ?


Looking from the superstructure could be AUS navy RAN Success (AOE 304)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## barjo

Nice video just sharing

We need more inovative content for education like this link by my friend, good to know everything deep in our historical roots, and know who we are from knowledge of the past

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

cak iki kalo dikeret keret enting ora? 

Yo to mas, kon ganduli ning helikopter yo kena

Yo wis dibungkus sisan to cak















Credit to sing duwe gawai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kansel

Marine Rouge said:


> cak iki kalo dikeret keret enting ora?
> 
> Yo to mas, kon ganduli ning helikopter yo kena
> 
> Yo wis dibungkus sisan to cak
> 
> View attachment 579908
> View attachment 579909
> View attachment 579910
> View attachment 579911
> 
> 
> Credit to sing duwe gawai


Explain this please?


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Explain this please?



Army top brass Looking for new towed Howitzer, and for future acquisition considering to goes full 155 mm cal instead of 105 mm, when looking at range, perform and weight. And there is no better towed 155 mm cal except M777

Thats explaining why Army dont hold the further steps with Nexter Lg 105 mm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Marine Rouge said:


> Army top brass Looking for new towed Howitzer, and for future acquisition considering to goes full 155 mm cal instead of 105 mm, when looking at range, perform and weight. And there is no better towed 155 mm cal except M777
> 
> Thats explaining why Army dont hold the further steps with Nexter Lg 105 mm


I thought the Army already operate the KH-179 155mm towed howitzer.


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> I thought the Army already operate the KH-179 155mm towed howitzer.



Yes they are, but quality wise?


----------



## Var Dracon

Pindad water cannon truck, based on Tata 1628 c





Specification:
*Configuration* : 4x4
*Crew* : 4
*Length* : 7.7 m
*Width* : 2.5 m
*Height* : 3 m
*Weight* : 16 tons
*Water tank capacity* : 5000 L
*Maximum speed* : 80 km/h
*Shooting range* : 50 m
*Engine* : Water-cooled Diesel engine
*Transmission* : Manual

Tata 1628 c


----------



## Raduga

mandala said:


> I thought the Army already operate the KH-179 155mm towed howitzer.





Marine Rouge said:


> Yes they are, but quality wise?


and they are also heavier


----------



## Kansel

Marine Rouge said:


> Army top brass Looking for new towed Howitzer, and for future acquisition considering to goes full 155 mm cal instead of 105 mm, when looking at range, perform and weight. And there is no better towed 155 mm cal except M777
> 
> Thats explaining why Army dont hold the further steps with Nexter Lg 105 mm


It means pindad already capable to produce 155 mm munition then


----------



## umigami

Marine Rouge said:


> cak iki kalo dikeret keret enting ora?
> 
> Yo to mas, kon ganduli ning helikopter yo kena
> 
> Yo wis dibungkus sisan to cak
> 
> View attachment 579908
> View attachment 579909
> View attachment 579910
> View attachment 579911
> 
> 
> Credit to sing duwe gawai


If they seriously go m777 in the future, do bell or m17 helos able to carry it?
If not they need to get their hand on those chinook too..


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> If they seriously go m777 in the future, do bell or m17 helos able to carry it?
> If not they need to get their hand on those chinook too..



They will


----------



## Kansel

Marine Rouge said:


> They will


12 chinook and 8 apache eh? This year for the realization?

*Ini Spesifikasi Drone CH-4 yang Digunakan TNI AU*
Reporter: 
*Tempo.co*
Editor: 
*Yudono Yanuar*
Rabu, 18 September 2019 05:45 WIB





Drone CH4 (militaryfactory.com)

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Drone CH-4 Rainbow yang dimiliki TNI Angkatan Udara adalah pesawat tempur tak berawak (UCAV) asal Cina. Drone tempur ini disebut-sebut meniru UCAV Amerika Serikat, MQ-9 Reaper.

Keduanya sama-sama untuk melakukan serangan yang dipandu dan dirancang untuk menuju target dengan waktu tempuh sampai berjam-jam, bahkan CH-4 bisa menjalankan misi 14 jam.

Eksterior kedua pesawat ini dikatakan sangat mirip dari ujung sampai ekor, posisi tiga roda permanen, sampai sayap, demikian dilansir laman Militaryfactory.
CH-4 adalah bagian dari rangkaian produk UAV seri Rainbow, yang mencakup CH-1, CH-2 dan CH-3. CH-4 saat ini dipasarkan dalam dua bentuk berbeda: "CH-4A" yang akan digunakan terutama untuk
pengintaian dan "CH-4B" dilengkapi senjata untuk pengintaian dan serangan umum.

Seperti dalam desain Reaper, CH-4 mengandalkan badan pesawat ramping yang berisi peralatan optik, avionik, bahan bakar, dan mesin, yang menggerakkan baling-baling tiga bilah di bagian belakang badan pesawat. Pada moncong, diletakkan sensor dengan Infra-Red dan pengintai laser.

Drone ini bisa mengangkut dua rudal terpandu antitank serta bom hingga 349 kg. Ada 4 sampai 6 tempat untuk menggantung bom dan rudal.

Sejumlah negara telah menggunakan CH-4, termasuk Mesir, Irak dan Arab Saudi. Militer Irak menggunakan CH-4 untuk melawan pasukan ISIS sementara Saudi telah mengerahkan beberapa armada mereka melawan pemberontak Houthi dalam perang yang sedang berlangsung.

CASC sedang dalam pembicaraan dengan Kerajaan Saudi untuk mengatur produksi lokal beberapa ratus CH-4 drone untuk negara kaya minyak itu.

CASC sedang mengembangkan CH-5, versi sedikit lebih maju dari CH-4. Drone itu terbang pertama pada Agustus 2015. Produk inif fitur spesifikasi kinerja yang ditingkatkan termasuk daya tahan dan ketinggian yang lebih besar.

Menurut Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto, TNI AU akan memperkuat dua skuadron dengan 6 pesawat drone CH-4 ini. Dalam latihan gabungan TNI "Dharma Yudha 2019" di Pusat Latihan Tempur Marinir Asembagus, Situbondo, Jawa Timur, Kamis, 12 September 2019, drone CH-4 melakukan aksi pengeboman yang dikendalikan dari Surabaya.

MILITARYFACTORY | ANTARA


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> It means pindad already capable to produce 155 mm munition then


It says nothing about 155mm round production by pindad.


----------



## umigami

Don't forget to learn this too


----------



## striver44

umigami said:


> If they seriously go m777 in the future, do bell or m17 helos able to carry it?
> If not they need to get their hand on those chinook too..


Mi 17v5 external sling capacity=5tons
M777= 4.2 tons


----------



## Kansel

striver44 said:


> It says nothing about 155mm round production by pindad.


I know but pindad have a capability for 155 mm tho and bikin tni to purchase their 155 mm


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> I know but pindad have a capability for 155 mm tho and bikin tni to purchase their 155 mm


https://www.pindad.com/ammunition
Pindad currently didn't even produce 105mm round although their catalogue said they can. I think technicalky they can. But what about the economies of scale?


----------



## barjo

Kansel said:


> I know but pindad have a capability for 155 mm tho and bikin tni to purchase their 155 mm


Shell and explosive ordnance yes but fuse not yet


----------



## striver44

mandala said:


> I thought the Army already operate the KH-179 155mm towed howitzer.


Kh 179 is for second line artillery unit. Like the one currently stationed in iskandar muda military district command. I think prime artillery unit like this is for KOSTRAD


----------



## Fl0gger

Marine Rouge said:


> Army top brass Looking for new towed Howitzer, and for future acquisition considering to goes full 155 mm cal instead of 105 mm, when looking at range, perform and weight. And there is no better towed 155 mm cal except M777
> 
> Thats explaining why Army dont hold the further steps with Nexter Lg 105 mm


indeed old freind


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Indonesia selects surveillance gimbal from Trakka Systems for two Panther helicopters



Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - Jane's Navy International 
15 September 2019


The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) has selected the TC-300 multi-sensor surveillance gimbal from Trakka Systems for two of its AS565 MBe Panther helicopters.

The stabilised gimbals have been incorporated onto the airframes’ port side, with each consisting of a base payload that includes a mid-wave infrared (MWIR) thermal imager and a high-definition electro-optical spotter with continuous zoom capabilities.

The system is also equipped with an eye-safe laser rangefinder, a laser pointer, and an inertial measurement unit/global positioning (IMU/GPS) unit for geolocation functions.

The TC-300 also features a video processing engine that incorporates a moving target indicator, a haze reduction algorithm, and a function that allows its sensors to automatically track the helicopter’s searchlight.

https://www.janes.com/article/91270...om-trakka-systems-for-two-panther-helicopters


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> cak iki kalo dikeret keret enting ora?
> 
> Yo to mas, kon ganduli ning helikopter yo kena
> 
> Yo wis dibungkus sisan to cak
> 
> View attachment 579908
> View attachment 579909
> View attachment 579910
> View attachment 579911
> 
> 
> Credit to sing duwe gawai


Dikerek nganggo esemka papat puluh yo iso

Helikopter nek bell yo ora iso mabur 

Bungkusen sing apik yo mas, jo lali munisine 

Hehehe Idk much about artilery unit, tho from the 3rd picture that lcd panel show the automation on targeting and firing system? Looks good if it has less weight and more "kaliber". Bungkussss


----------



## bad sector

Marine Rouge said:


> Yes they are, but quality wise?


I read in the old military forum, it was because the bad ammo, when they test this thing, so the result wasn't satisfying, right?


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Marine Rouge said:


> cak iki kalo dikeret keret enting ora?
> 
> Yo to mas, kon ganduli ning helikopter yo kena
> 
> Yo wis dibungkus sisan to cak
> 
> View attachment 579908
> View attachment 579909
> View attachment 579910
> View attachment 579911
> 
> 
> Credit to sing duwe gawai


Sales : ndan..barang bagus ini, ud batelprupen..harga cincai lah..nego nego tipis..klo beli dapet yg kinyis -kinyis..
Ndan : pake bonus ga ini, amo segambreng, ada tot ga, maintenis gampang ga, diskon kayak ramayana ga..
Sales : bisa ndan..minimal order 300 biji + ongkir deh


----------



## Kansel

Marine Rouge said:


> Yes they are, but quality wise?


True dat,last time we're looking for LG1 MKIII,btw any chance for our army/navy to procure blackhawk or romeo?


----------



## barjo

mejikuhibiu said:


> Sales : ndan..barang bagus ini, ud batelprupen..harga cincai lah..nego nego tipis..klo beli dapet yg kinyis -kinyis..
> Ndan : pake bonus ga ini, amo segambreng, ada tot ga, maintenis gampang ga, diskon kayak ramayana ga..
> Sales : bisa ndan..minimal order 300 biji + ongkir deh


Penting bisa mbledos kalau nga bledos uang kembali


----------



## Kansel

https://www.armyrecognition.com/sep..._for_australian_land_400_phase_3_program.html

I hope we follow our neighbors they already change their m113 armada with sophisticated one like singapore with theirs Hunter IFV and australia with this,will be hard because of our current budget we need to focus on air force and navy first


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> https://www.armyrecognition.com/sep..._for_australian_land_400_phase_3_program.html
> 
> I hope we follow our neighbors they already change their m113 armada with sophisticated one like singapore with theirs Hunter IFV and australia with this,will be hard because of our current budget we need to focus on air force and navy first


We already have chosen pandur for that role.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Medium term Air Force acquisition plan.
Credit to FSM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> Medium term Air Force acquisition plan.
> Credit to FSM
> View attachment 579969


Proses C130J? I thought we already ordered them cause ksau say so,super hercules will come next year



striver44 said:


> We already have chosen pandur for that role.


Just like NZ with their LAV to replace their m113 then add propeller/water jet into pandur and goddamn would be good asf for our tni

For further information:https://www.airspace-review.com/201...n-udara-31-bakal-diisi-c-130j-super-hercules/


----------



## Cromwell

Kansel said:


> Proses C130J? I thought we already ordered them cause ksau say so,super hercules will come next year
> 
> 
> Just like NZ with their LAV to replace their m113 then add propeller/water jet into pandur and goddamn would be good asf for our tni


There are actually conflicting rumours about Super Herculer number for 1st batch but then we will see 
Meanwhile BMP-3F ammunitions including Bastion ATGM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> There are actually conflicting rumours about Super Herculer number for 1st batch but then we will see
> Meanwhile BMP-3F ammunitions including Bastion ATGM
> View attachment 579973
> View attachment 579974
> View attachment 579975


What get it from news i read we already ordered 6 and will additional 6 along with viper (there's a talk about 6 hercules too in viper negotiation) i hope we will purchase 5-10 globemaster left for our sq 31 before another country nyalip kita


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> There are actually conflicting rumours about Super Herculer number for 1st batch but then we will see
> Meanwhile BMP-3F ammunitions including Bastion ATGM
> View attachment 579973
> View attachment 579974
> View attachment 579975



I never seen our BMP firing a bastion before


----------



## umigami




----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Not gonna lie i laughed a lot when he slipped lol


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Any clue? 6 paket berapa tuh?

Also any infos about apache ToT? I heard we want smart FFAR&laser tracking?



trishna_amṛta said:


> Correction it is 10 planes remaining. Originally it was 15 planes and 5 of them already found buyers.


Unfortunately there's no C17 left for us 
//wforhttpsww.google.com/amp/s/www.deccanherald.com/amp/national/boeing-delivers-worlds-last-c-17-globemaster-to-iaf-
or do you have some official source that says boeing still have 10 globemaster left?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> Unfortunately there's no C17 left for us
> //wforhttpsww.google.com/amp/s/www.deccanherald.com/amp/national/boeing-delivers-worlds-last-c-17-globemaster-to-iaf-
> or do you have some official source that says boeing still have 10 globemaster left?



Berita lama itu gan terkait stock C-17 white tail nya Boeing (barang masih plat putih bahkan belum di reyen). Bisa aja saya cariin lagi sumber berita resminya cuma harap maklum kebetulan bbrapa hari ini lagi sakit jadi ga kuat mikir rada banyak2x jadi cuma apa yg saya ingat aja yg saya tulis. 

Mungkin yg lain lebih tau sumber beritanya.


----------



## deadlast

Cromwell said:


> Meanwhile BMP-3F ammunitions including Bastion ATGM
> View attachment 579973
> View attachment 579974
> View attachment 579975





Raduga said:


> I never seen our BMP firing a bastion before



That's was just the missile dummy put on display during IndoDefence Expo.

The one we actually get was the 3UBK10M-3 (9M117M Kan_), _improved version of the bastion missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Any clue? 6 paket berapa tuh?


What was that 4 packet of alutsista strategis ?


----------



## Nike

for Indonesia it seems weapons procurement is one of the largest contributor for foreign loans

*Kemenhan Bakal Dapat Pinjaman Luar Negeri Paling Banyak Tahun Depan*

19 September 2019





TNI AU harus menentukan pilihan pesawat AEW& C dalam waktu dekat (photo : Karl Drage)

Bisnis.com, JAKARTA–Kementerian Pertahanan direncanakan memperoleh pinjaman luar negeri paling tinggi untuk tahun depan.

Dalam RAPBN 2020, Kementerian Pertahanan diusulkan untuk memperoleh pinjaman luar negeri sebesar Rp9,05 triliun, terpaut jauh dibandingkan dengan kementerian dan lembaga (K/L) lain.

Kementerian PUPR direncanakan memperoleh pinjaman luar negeri sebesar Rp5,07 triliun, jauh dibawah Kementerian Pertahanan.

Dua K/L yang memperoleh pinjaman luar negeri di atas Rp1 triliun selain Kementerian Pertahanan dan Kementerian PUPR adalah Kementerian Perhubungan dan Polri dengan perolehan pinjaman luar negeri sebesar Rp2,93 triliun dan Rp1,8 triliun.

Selain 4 K/L yang sudah disebutkan, perolehan pinjaman luar negerinya diusulkan di bawah Rp1 triliun.

Kementerian-kementerian yang dimaksud antara lain Kemenristekdikti dengan pinjaman mencapai Rp862,8 miliar, Kementerian ATR/BPN sebesar Rp667,1 triliun, dan Kementerian Agama sebesar Rp308,9 triliun.

Adapun pinjaman luar negeri yang rencananya akan ditarik pemerintah pada 2020 sudah disepakati oleh Badan Anggaran (Banggar) DPR RI bersama dengan pemerintah dalam rapat panja hari ini, Rabu (4/9/2019).

Pinjaman luar negeri dalam RAPBN 2020 berada di angka minus Rp38,76 triliun.

Pinjaman luar negeri yang bernilai negatif tersebut disebabkan oleh tingginya pembayara cicilan pokok pinjaman luar negeri yang mencapai Rp87,11 triliun, sedangkan pinjaman luar negeri (bruto) yang ditarik pada 2020 sebesar Rp48,35 triliun.

Pinjaman ini terdiri dari pinjaman tunai sebesar Rp21,6 triliun dengan pemberi pinjaman potensial antara lain World Bank ataupun Asian Development Bank (ADB). Adapun Rp26,75 triliun sisanya merupakan pinjaman yang langsung diarahkan untuk kegiatan atau proyek.

(Bisnis)


----------



## Kansel

Marine Rouge said:


> for Indonesia it seems weapons procurement is one of the largest contributor for foreign loans
> 
> *Kemenhan Bakal Dapat Pinjaman Luar Negeri Paling Banyak Tahun Depan*
> 
> 19 September 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNI AU harus menentukan pilihan pesawat AEW& C dalam waktu dekat (photo : Karl Drage)
> 
> Bisnis.com, JAKARTA–Kementerian Pertahanan direncanakan memperoleh pinjaman luar negeri paling tinggi untuk tahun depan.
> 
> Dalam RAPBN 2020, Kementerian Pertahanan diusulkan untuk memperoleh pinjaman luar negeri sebesar Rp9,05 triliun, terpaut jauh dibandingkan dengan kementerian dan lembaga (K/L) lain.
> 
> Kementerian PUPR direncanakan memperoleh pinjaman luar negeri sebesar Rp5,07 triliun, jauh dibawah Kementerian Pertahanan.
> 
> Dua K/L yang memperoleh pinjaman luar negeri di atas Rp1 triliun selain Kementerian Pertahanan dan Kementerian PUPR adalah Kementerian Perhubungan dan Polri dengan perolehan pinjaman luar negeri sebesar Rp2,93 triliun dan Rp1,8 triliun.
> 
> Selain 4 K/L yang sudah disebutkan, perolehan pinjaman luar negerinya diusulkan di bawah Rp1 triliun.
> 
> Kementerian-kementerian yang dimaksud antara lain Kemenristekdikti dengan pinjaman mencapai Rp862,8 miliar, Kementerian ATR/BPN sebesar Rp667,1 triliun, dan Kementerian Agama sebesar Rp308,9 triliun.
> 
> Adapun pinjaman luar negeri yang rencananya akan ditarik pemerintah pada 2020 sudah disepakati oleh Badan Anggaran (Banggar) DPR RI bersama dengan pemerintah dalam rapat panja hari ini, Rabu (4/9/2019).
> 
> Pinjaman luar negeri dalam RAPBN 2020 berada di angka minus Rp38,76 triliun.
> 
> Pinjaman luar negeri yang bernilai negatif tersebut disebabkan oleh tingginya pembayara cicilan pokok pinjaman luar negeri yang mencapai Rp87,11 triliun, sedangkan pinjaman luar negeri (bruto) yang ditarik pada 2020 sebesar Rp48,35 triliun.
> 
> Pinjaman ini terdiri dari pinjaman tunai sebesar Rp21,6 triliun dengan pemberi pinjaman potensial antara lain World Bank ataupun Asian Development Bank (ADB). Adapun Rp26,75 triliun sisanya merupakan pinjaman yang langsung diarahkan untuk kegiatan atau proyek.
> 
> (Bisnis)


Wedgetail for real



Raduga said:


> What was that 4 packet of alutsista strategis ?


Idk probably submarine


----------



## HellFireIndo

striver44 said:


>


Koarmada II should remain as being the Strongest Armada of TNI AL, especially so considering the Capital is to be moved to East Kalimantan, but even then i would prefer if they could cement Surabaya's position as the Naval Capital of Indonesia, like by multiplying it's Armada's strength and build more Naval infrastructure, namely naval artillery manufactories and expand Tanjung Perak (also Morokrembangan Airstrip), as Madura Strait and Kali Mas Estuary are basically one big natural harbour waiting to be developed further.


----------



## bad sector

trishna_amṛta said:


> Berita lama itu gan terkait stock C-17 white tail nya Boeing (barang masih plat putih bahkan belum di reyen). Bisa aja saya cariin lagi sumber berita resminya cuma harap maklum kebetulan bbrapa hari ini lagi sakit jadi ga kuat mikir rada banyak2x jadi cuma apa yg saya ingat aja yg saya tulis.
> 
> Mungkin yg lain lebih tau sumber beritanya.



Well my friend it looks like it's true there is no other C 17 left to buy, below the News



> *Boeing delivers world's last C-17 Globemaster to IAF*
> 
> Kalyan Ray, DH News Service, New Delhi, Aug 26 2019, 21:01pm ist updated: Aug 26 2019, 21:18pm ist
> 
> Boeing on Monday delivered the world's last C-17 Globemaster to the Indian Air force, which would now be having a fleet of 11 such heavy-lift transport aircraft.
> 
> With the aviation major shutting down its C-17 assembly line, it was the last of the 275 of these aircraft that can carry large combat equipment, troops and humanitarian aid across long distances, directly to austere airfields anywhere in the world, in all weather conditions.
> 
> In December 2016, India decided to purchase the final C-17 aircraft from the USA through a government-to-government deal. As Boeing decided to close its C-17 production line, *it was left with five aircraft, four of which were sold to Qatar.*
> 
> The new aircraft will add to the existing inventory of 10 C-17 that New Delhi purchased at a price of $ 4.1 billion in 2011. While the price of the 11th aircraft wasn't officially disclosed, it is learnt that the last C-17 cost the exchequer around Rs 2,700 crore.
> 
> Impressed by the C-17 performance, the IAF initially wanted to purchase six more of them using the follow-on option in the contract, but later tweaked their demand to three aircraft at a cost of more than Rs 8,000 crore.
> 
> But because of the red tapes within the defence ministry, even that proposal wasn't processed within the time window provided by Boeing, which had a pre-determined schedule to shut down the assembly line.
> 
> “India is the largest operator of the C-17 outside the United States. The C-17 fleet has been a vital part of the IAF strategic and combat airlift capability since induction to the Sky Lords squadron in 2013,” Boeing said in a statement.
> 
> “With this delivery, there are 275 operable Boeing-built C-17s around the globe. Boeing plans to sustain them to ensure they meet the mission at hand,” it added.
> 
> Read more at: https://www.deccanherald.com/nation...rlds-last-c-17-globemaster-to-iaf-757134.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kucing itu imut

bad sector said:


> Well my friend it looks like it's true there is no other C 17 left to buy, below the News


Good. Airbus FTW.


----------



## barjo

*Akhir Tahun, TNI AU Terima 10 Simulator Sukhoi*

Posted on September 19, 2019 by Roni Sontani


AIRSPACE-REVIEW.com – Akhir tahun 2019 TNI Angkatan Udara akan menerima 10 simulator jet tempur Sukhoi. Sepuluh simulator tersebut terdiri dari dua unit simulator penerbangan penuh (_Full Flight Simulator_/FFS) dan delapan _Flight Training Devices_ (FTD).

Sumber Airspace Review pada Rabu mengatakan, saat ini persiapan untuk penerimaan simulator tengah dilaksanakan. Simulator akan dikirimkan pada akhir tahun ini dan ditempatkan di Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin, Makassar.

Dengan memiliki simulator sendiri, maka pelatihan para penerbang tempur Sukhoi akan dilaksanakan di dalam negeri. Sebelumnya, pelatihan simulator para penerbang Su-27/30 TNI AU dilaksanakan di sejumlah negara termasuk di China.





Roni Sontani
Indonesia pertama kali membeli jet tempur Su-27/30 dari Rusia tahun 2003. Di tahun itu juga, empat pesawat (2 Su-27SK dan 2 Su-30MK) langsung diterima.

Saat ini TNI AU mengoperasikan 16 pesawat Su-27SKM/30MK2. Sebanyak 14 pesawat dioperasikan oleh Skadron Udara 11 Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin, Makassar. Sementara dua unit yang lain (nomor ekor TS-3009 dan TS-3010) ditempatkan di Skadron Udara 14 Lanud Iswahjudi, Magetan, Jawa Timur.

Roni Sontani

Sukhoi fighter simulator for Indonesia Air Force

Slow but sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Kansel said:


> Wedgetail for real
> 
> 
> Idk probably submarine



Don't get your hopes too high... yet 
Hoping for Wedgetail, but pic is DRDO Netra AEW&C + EMB 145... and we did express interest in it previously.. 
https://www.militer.or.id/1630/indonesia-gets-in-line-for-indias-new-aewc-jet/

Not sure if it's true though... or what to feel regarding this Netra AEWC... but at least the plane looks sharp!


----------



## Kansel

Whizzack said:


> Don't get your hopes too high... yet
> Hoping for Wedgetail, but pic is DRDO Netra AEW&C + EMB 145... and we did express interest in it previously..
> https://www.militer.or.id/1630/indonesia-gets-in-line-for-indias-new-aewc-jet/
> 
> Not sure if it's true though... or what to feel regarding this Netra AEWC... but at least the plane looks sharp!


Are you updated yet? Read this one https://lancerdefense.com/2019/03/2...awat-masuk-daftar-calon-pemasok-awacs-tni-au/ its a big chance for us to get trio boeing pegasus-poseidon-wedgetail


----------



## Raduga

Whizzack said:


> Don't get your hopes too high... yet
> Hoping for Wedgetail, but pic is DRDO Netra AEW&C + EMB 145... and we did express interest in it previously..
> https://www.militer.or.id/1630/indonesia-gets-in-line-for-indias-new-aewc-jet/
> 
> Not sure if it's true though... or what to feel regarding this Netra AEWC... but at least the plane looks sharp!


 Make sense if it was for interoperability for data link with sukhoi and and western inventory (and DRDO also got some help from israeli to developed such thing so their product could be good)


----------



## striver44

Marine Rouge said:


> for Indonesia it seems weapons procurement is one of the largest contributor for foreign loans
> 
> *Kemenhan Bakal Dapat Pinjaman Luar Negeri Paling Banyak Tahun Depan*
> 
> 19 September 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNI AU harus menentukan pilihan pesawat AEW& C dalam waktu dekat (photo : Karl Drage)
> 
> Bisnis.com, JAKARTA–Kementerian Pertahanan direncanakan memperoleh pinjaman luar negeri paling tinggi untuk tahun depan.
> 
> Dalam RAPBN 2020, Kementerian Pertahanan diusulkan untuk memperoleh pinjaman luar negeri sebesar Rp9,05 triliun, terpaut jauh dibandingkan dengan kementerian dan lembaga (K/L) lain.
> 
> Kementerian PUPR direncanakan memperoleh pinjaman luar negeri sebesar Rp5,07 triliun, jauh dibawah Kementerian Pertahanan.
> 
> Dua K/L yang memperoleh pinjaman luar negeri di atas Rp1 triliun selain Kementerian Pertahanan dan Kementerian PUPR adalah Kementerian Perhubungan dan Polri dengan perolehan pinjaman luar negeri sebesar Rp2,93 triliun dan Rp1,8 triliun.
> 
> Selain 4 K/L yang sudah disebutkan, perolehan pinjaman luar negerinya diusulkan di bawah Rp1 triliun.
> 
> Kementerian-kementerian yang dimaksud antara lain Kemenristekdikti dengan pinjaman mencapai Rp862,8 miliar, Kementerian ATR/BPN sebesar Rp667,1 triliun, dan Kementerian Agama sebesar Rp308,9 triliun.
> 
> Adapun pinjaman luar negeri yang rencananya akan ditarik pemerintah pada 2020 sudah disepakati oleh Badan Anggaran (Banggar) DPR RI bersama dengan pemerintah dalam rapat panja hari ini, Rabu (4/9/2019).
> 
> Pinjaman luar negeri dalam RAPBN 2020 berada di angka minus Rp38,76 triliun.
> 
> Pinjaman luar negeri yang bernilai negatif tersebut disebabkan oleh tingginya pembayara cicilan pokok pinjaman luar negeri yang mencapai Rp87,11 triliun, sedangkan pinjaman luar negeri (bruto) yang ditarik pada 2020 sebesar Rp48,35 triliun.
> 
> Pinjaman ini terdiri dari pinjaman tunai sebesar Rp21,6 triliun dengan pemberi pinjaman potensial antara lain World Bank ataupun Asian Development Bank (ADB). Adapun Rp26,75 triliun sisanya merupakan pinjaman yang langsung diarahkan untuk kegiatan atau proyek.
> 
> (Bisnis)


I hope somehow they consider SAAB global eye, it could fuction as dual AEWC and Maritime patrol.


----------



## Whizzack

Kansel said:


> Are you updated yet? Read this one https://lancerdefense.com/2019/03/2...awat-masuk-daftar-calon-pemasok-awacs-tni-au/ its a big chance for us to get trio boeing pegasus-poseidon-wedgetail



Haha nope.. didn't know about this yet... just the illustration pic on the previous article reminds me of that DRDO AEWC..


----------



## Kansel

Whizzack said:


> Haha nope.. didn't know about this yet... just the illustration pic on the previous article reminds me of that DRDO AEWC..


Yeah hahah we wanted drdo aewc once i almost spit my food when i read that thanks god we have top quality in our tender globaleye,a320 awacs, wedgetail



striver44 said:


> I hope somehow they consider SAAB global eye, it could fuction as dual AEWC and Maritime patrol.


But wedgetail and a320 awacs can do mpa function too not to mention that a320 awacs use el/w 2090 rotodome but i prefer pegasus-poseidon-wedgetail for maximum ToT and lets combo wedgetail with viper and we have great advantage in bvr battle


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kalau dari segi harga & after sales support yach mendingan ambil paketan dari Boeing bisa nego harga lebih bagus kalau ambil paketan


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> Yeah hahah we wanted drdo aewc once i almost spit my food when i read that thanks god we have top quality in our tender globaleye,a320 awacs, wedgetail
> 
> 
> But wedgetail and a320 awacs can do mpa function too not to mention that a320 awacs use el/w 2090 rotodome but i prefer pegasus-poseidon-wedgetail for maximum ToT and lets combo wedgetail with viper and we have great advantage in bvr battle


hmmmm, i don't know that, what about flying cost/hour??


----------



## afiq0110

https://lancerdefense.com/2019/09/17/tarung-satu-lawan-satu-f-16-dan-f-18-di-langit-sulawesi-utara/

any words from our fighter about their recent dogfight exercise ?
i keen to know the result... thank you


----------



## Gundala

barjo said:


> *Akhir Tahun, TNI AU Terima 10 Simulator Sukhoi*
> 
> Posted on September 19, 2019 by Roni Sontani
> 
> 
> AIRSPACE-REVIEW.com – Akhir tahun 2019 TNI Angkatan Udara akan menerima 10 simulator jet tempur Sukhoi. Sepuluh simulator tersebut terdiri dari dua unit simulator penerbangan penuh (_Full Flight Simulator_/FFS) dan delapan _Flight Training Devices_ (FTD).
> 
> Sumber Airspace Review pada Rabu mengatakan, saat ini persiapan untuk penerimaan simulator tengah dilaksanakan. Simulator akan dikirimkan pada akhir tahun ini dan ditempatkan di Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin, Makassar.
> 
> Dengan memiliki simulator sendiri, maka pelatihan para penerbang tempur Sukhoi akan dilaksanakan di dalam negeri. Sebelumnya, pelatihan simulator para penerbang Su-27/30 TNI AU dilaksanakan di sejumlah negara termasuk di China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roni Sontani
> Indonesia pertama kali membeli jet tempur Su-27/30 dari Rusia tahun 2003. Di tahun itu juga, empat pesawat (2 Su-27SK dan 2 Su-30MK) langsung diterima.
> 
> Saat ini TNI AU mengoperasikan 16 pesawat Su-27SKM/30MK2. Sebanyak 14 pesawat dioperasikan oleh Skadron Udara 11 Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin, Makassar. Sementara dua unit yang lain (nomor ekor TS-3009 dan TS-3010) ditempatkan di Skadron Udara 14 Lanud Iswahjudi, Magetan, Jawa Timur.
> 
> Roni Sontani
> 
> Sukhoi fighter simulator for Indonesia Air Force
> 
> Slow but sure


Woot....2 FFS & 8 FTD, if would be too much if we only have 16 Sukhoi right? Its getting closer but yet still so far indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Short montage of KF-X 4.5th Generation Korean Fighter Jet Program sourced from new Korea Aerospace Industries promotional video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

striver44 said:


> hmmmm, i don't know that, what about flying cost/hour??


More expensive than globaleye but about maintenance we can do it easily because gmf already familiar with a320 and 737


----------



## barjo

Gundala said:


> Woot....2 FFS & 8 FTD, if would be too much if we only have 16 Sukhoi right? Its getting closer but yet still so far indeed


Innatura trade is a bit complicated bro... the kick back demand something else like trade quota and so on


----------



## Raduga

some nice info about otobreda 127/64 with its compatible munition (sorry it was on pizza language) 









hoping someday our ship will wield such cannon.


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> News
> India
> 
> 
> *Computer devices stolen from INS Vikrant being built in Kochi, multi-agency probe ordered*
> *Multiple data storage devices have been stolen from India's first ingenious aircraft carrier INS Vikrant which is being presently built at the Cochin Shipyard Ltd.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *INS Vikrant is the first aircraft carrier to be built in India for the Navy. (File Photo)*
> *HIGHLIGHTS*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Several digital devices stolen from India’s first ingenious aircraft carrier INS Vikrant
> 
> Four hard disks, random access memory and processor stolen at Cochin Shipyard Ltd
> 
> Multi-agency investigation ordered into the incident
> *
> *In an apparent breach of security at the Cochin Shipyard Ltd (CSL), computer hardware, including hard disks, were reportedly stolen from India’s first ingenious aircraft carrier INS Vikrant.*
> 
> *Four hard disks, random access memory (RAM) and processor were stolen after dismantling four computers, which were installed in the aircraft carrier presently under construction at the shipyard.*
> 
> *Acting on a complaint by the Cochin Shipyard Ltd on Monday evening, the Kerala Police has formed a special investigation team to probe the case, Kerala Police chief Loknath Behra told India Today.*
> 
> *We have lodged an FIR and an SIT is probing the team. We are taking this seriously. We will not spare anyone who is involved, the Kerala Police chief said. Behra, however, refused to call the incident a security breach.*
> 
> *Security of the aircraft carrier is under the purview of CISF, which only has the mandate to prevent sea-borne attacks. Private security is deployed inside the ship from where the items were stolen.*
> 
> *As per sources, the incident could be the handiwork of an insider. Items stolen are small in size which can be easily carried out, sources have added. Investigators have revealed that there were no CCTV cameras inside the ship and surveillance sensors were also not fitted onboard. Sources a multi-agency probe has also been launched into the incident.*
> 
> *INS VIKRANT*
> 
> *The construction of the aircraft carrier, which will be the first indigenously aircraft built in the country, started in 2009 and was aimed to be completed and ready to be commissioned by 2021. Cochin Shipyard is the largest shipbuilding and maintenance facility in India.*
> 
> *The ship is expected to start sea trials from February 2021 and enter service by 2023. With the completion of INS Vikrant, India will join the ranks of countries like US, UK, Russia, France, and China in the construction of flight carriers.*
> 
> *Lmao,first forget to close nuclear sub hatch now this?*
> 
> 
> I heard our navy looking for cannon with altillery support capabilities it means 127 mm probably (or will) fill our heavy frigate later


Please don't derail the thread furthermore


----------



## barjo

Kansel said:


> News
> India
> 
> 
> *Computer devices stolen from INS Vikrant being built in Kochi, multi-agency probe ordered*
> *Multiple data storage devices have been stolen from India's first ingenious aircraft carrier INS Vikrant which is being presently built at the Cochin Shipyard Ltd.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *INS Vikrant is the first aircraft carrier to be built in India for the Navy. (File Photo)*
> *HIGHLIGHTS*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Several digital devices stolen from India’s first ingenious aircraft carrier INS Vikrant
> 
> Four hard disks, random access memory and processor stolen at Cochin Shipyard Ltd
> 
> Multi-agency investigation ordered into the incident
> *
> *In an apparent breach of security at the Cochin Shipyard Ltd (CSL), computer hardware, including hard disks, were reportedly stolen from India’s first ingenious aircraft carrier INS Vikrant.*
> 
> *Four hard disks, random access memory (RAM) and processor were stolen after dismantling four computers, which were installed in the aircraft carrier presently under construction at the shipyard.*
> 
> *Acting on a complaint by the Cochin Shipyard Ltd on Monday evening, the Kerala Police has formed a special investigation team to probe the case, Kerala Police chief Loknath Behra told India Today.*
> 
> *We have lodged an FIR and an SIT is probing the team. We are taking this seriously. We will not spare anyone who is involved, the Kerala Police chief said. Behra, however, refused to call the incident a security breach.*
> 
> *Security of the aircraft carrier is under the purview of CISF, which only has the mandate to prevent sea-borne attacks. Private security is deployed inside the ship from where the items were stolen.*
> 
> *As per sources, the incident could be the handiwork of an insider. Items stolen are small in size which can be easily carried out, sources have added. Investigators have revealed that there were no CCTV cameras inside the ship and surveillance sensors were also not fitted onboard. Sources a multi-agency probe has also been launched into the incident.*
> 
> *INS VIKRANT*
> 
> *The construction of the aircraft carrier, which will be the first indigenously aircraft built in the country, started in 2009 and was aimed to be completed and ready to be commissioned by 2021. Cochin Shipyard is the largest shipbuilding and maintenance facility in India.*
> 
> *The ship is expected to start sea trials from February 2021 and enter service by 2023. With the completion of INS Vikrant, India will join the ranks of countries like US, UK, Russia, France, and China in the construction of flight carriers.*
> 
> *Lmao,first forget to close nuclear sub hatch now this?*
> 
> 
> I heard our navy looking for cannon with altillery support capabilities it means 127 mm probably (or will) fill our heavy frigate later


Try post that in india section


----------



## Kansel

My bad guys sorry


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Cant wait to do this with our viper later (full armament ofc)


----------



## Kansel

Damn no joke this ruu KUHP is out of control 

https://m.detik.com/news/internasio...UlZoI2m3G637ZC4rXWoIHmG4-PMGT4NoaAuU6EALw_wcB

Also K30 biho is a great choice for tni spaag
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/K30_Biho


----------



## Kansel

I heard a rumour from my friend,pur government are in talks woth turkey about joining TF2000 and TFX project and will secure the deal when erdogan comes here at January 2020 whether it succed or no.


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> I heard a rumour from my friend,pur government are in talks woth turkey about joining TF2000 and TFX project and will secure the deal when erdogan comes here at January 2020 whether it succed or no.


Dude just no , just stay comitted with KF-X , the turkish are on the bad time right now , i dont think TF-X project would suceed in upcoming 4-5 years period , unless they offering something like light fighter project which LAPAN are trying to find partner with for our LFX , then its a go .


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Raduga said:


> Dude just no , just stay comitted with KF-X , the turkish are on the bad time right now , i dont think TF-X project would suceed in upcoming 4-5 years period , unless they offering something like light fighter project which LAPAN are trying to find partner with for our LFX , then its a go .



Good point there. Beside even for light fighter we might as well joining with South Korea again albeit with better term & condition next time.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Kansel said:


> I heard a rumour from my friend,pur government are in talks woth turkey about joining TF2000 and TFX project and will secure the deal when erdogan comes here at January 2020 whether it succed or no.


The rumor will remain a rumor, anyone who talked about TFX way too much are often the same person who also campaigned for Su 57 and S400, it's typical.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> Dude just no , just stay comitted with KF-X , the turkish are on the bad time right now , i dont think TF-X project would suceed in upcoming 4-5 years period , unless they offering something like light fighter project which LAPAN are trying to find partner with for our LFX , then its a go .


Im agree with you stay with KFX till KFX gen 5 and about frigate we can make them indigenous later from iver base design its a best choice imo


----------



## mandala

February 2019 article.

*Selamat Datang! KAI joins hands with PTDI ￼ *

Korea Aerospace Industries
Feb 8, 2019, 10:17
*
















KF-X / IF-X System Development Program Site with PTDI, Indonesia *

Since 2016, our company has been working with PTDI, Indonesia's leading aerospace company, for the joint development of KF-X / IF-X. What is being done is an opportunity to lead the defense cooperation between the two countries in a more developmental direction and expand their business capacities. Currently, 72 PTDI engineers are dispatched to our company. In collaboration with our company, we visited the workplaces of PTDI members who are receiving transfer of technology. ￼ ￼ ￼

*What is PT Dirgantara Indonesia? *

Founded in Bandung, Indonesia, in 1976, PTDI, a national defense company, has successfully developed its capabilities as an aerospace company. PTDI is mainly used for aircraft The company is capable of designing, developing, producing and manufacturing aircraft structures. The CN-235, a mid-range twin propeller transporter, was developed in cooperation with the former Spanish aerospace company Casa (CASA). I shared an N219 design interpretation with Casa. PTDI has delivered approximately 400 aircraft to 50 aircraft industries so far. In addition to the fixed wing, PTDI also manufactures a variety of rotorcraft, including the NAS330 Puma, NAS332 C1 Super Puma and H215. In addition, the company possesses technical capabilities in the design, testing and certification of aircraft, flight simulators and UAVs, and also operates the MRO business. ￼





*
Concerns about the withdrawal of business KFX joint development project *

Last year, the company had a public opinion about PTDI's withdrawal of KF-X business development from Indonesia. Recently, however, the remuneration of the KF-X system development contribution from the Ministry of Defense of Indonesia was 132 billion won, dissipating the concerns and accelerating the project. Moreover, on October 30, last year, the National Assembly Chairman of the National Assembly and members of the National Assembly visited Korea to express their appreciation for the smooth progress of the project. He also reaffirmed his intention to participate in Project X and ordered close cooperation between the two companies. In addition, on December 6, PTDI and our engineers jointly shared the development status of KF-X through a development sharing meeting in Indonesia. As a result, the two companies expect synergy in the joint development project of KF-X / IF-X. The number of engineers working in development in our company is increasing, and 72 people are presently participating. It is expected that 100 PTDI members will join our design, design and prototype within this year. Indonesia is dreaming of a new leap forward in the aviation industry by investing about KRW 1.7 trillion, or 20% of the KF-X system development project cost, to produce fighter aircraft that its own air force needs.

*System development project from 2016 to 2026 *

Dispatch of 72 PTDI Engineers PTDI, which designs and analyzes aircraft and produces a variety of fixed and rotorcraft, is a leader in the Southeast Asian aviation industry. In 2011, we conducted joint exploration and development for KF-X development, and signed a Strategic Cooperation Agreement (SCA) between the two companies in December 2015. In January 2016, we cooperated with the Ministry of Defense and PTDI for KF-X. The company entered into full-scale development after completing all preparations for joint development such as investment and division of labor. PTDI dispatches manpower by 2026, the end of the system development project, to participate in aircraft structural design, analysis, and systems. Our company provides the best training system, including aircraft, to meet the requirements of military requirements. We are developing a comprehensive logistics support system. Currently, 72 PTDI engineers are gathered on the 6th floor of the development center and are working together with the members of our company to promote national interests in the defense, economic, and industrial fields.

Agus Caswita, who works as PTDI's business manager at our company, said, “We are in the process of joining KF-X development business in Korea in 2016 and are receiving technology transfer. Indonesian Air Force will operate approximately 50 KF-X / IF-Xs and expect its first delivery in 2026. To this end, 72 PTDI engineers are working with KAI here. ” In addition, about 25 engineers will be dispatched in this year except for development. PTDI engineers received security training, export approval (EL) training, computerized systems, software training according to the environment of the relevant development departments prior to full participation in development, and familiarization to become familiar with the KAI system. And cultural education such as Korean food education.

*















Development of fighters to meet the needs of the Indonesian Air Force *

Expect joint marketing to develop Southeast Asian market PTDI participates in the joint development project in the stages of exploration development → system development → production → delivery → upgrade. Currently, KF-X / IF-X EMD (System Development) program is being implemented, and this project has been successfully implemented, and is striving for the birth of the next-generation fighters desired by both countries. Agus Caswita said, “We are confident that KF-X / IF-X will be successfully developed and proud of us. In addition, what we expect is that, through the development of the KF-X / IF-X, Indonesia will have MRO capabilities as well as the ability to meet military needs. *” PTDI allows the IF-X to be equipped with a drag chute (a parachute installed behind the aircraft to reduce the run distance when the aircraft lands) and an external fuel tank (EFT).* As such, the upgrade of the armed ability is also in mind. Finally, he stressed that PTDI could serve as a bridgehead for the delivery of fighter jets to neighboring countries if Korea and Indonesia jointly marketed to meet the demands of the Southeast Asian market. PTDI already has experience in the CN-235 transport business exported to Malaysia, Thailand, Senegal and Korea, and the KF-X / IF-X joint development project has a long and long-term technology transfer. I judge it. The KF-X / IF-X business is now in its infancy. As much time remains, PTDI will make a stronger relationship with our company in the development field, and both companies will continue to develop technology and export market through cooperation.

https://m.blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=koreaaerospace2030&logNo=221460667870&referrerCode=0&searchKeyword=Ptdi&proxyReferer=http://m.blog.naver.com/SectionPostSearch.nhn?searchValue=Ptdi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

Home Internasional Berita Asia Pasifik
*Australia Peringatkan Warga soal Dampak RKUHP Indonesia*
CNN Indonesia
Jumat, 20/09/2019 12:44
Bagikan :




Ilustrasi. (Istockphoto/Studiocasper)




Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Pemerintah Australia memperbarui imbauan perjalanan bagi warganya yang berada di Indonesia dengan memasukkan beberapa kemungkinan dampak dari Rancangan Kitab Undang-Undang Hukum Pidana (RKUHP).

Di awal imbauan yang dilansir pada Jumat (20/9) tersebut, pemerintah Australia menjelaskan bahwa saat ini parlemen Indonesia sedang dalam proses meloloskan revisi KUHP.

"Hukum itu belum akan diterapkan hingga dua tahun setelah diloloskan. Banyak hukum akan berubah dan bakal berlaku juga untuk warga asing dan pendatang, termasuk turis," demikian imbauan yang dilansir di situs resmi Kementerian Luar Negeri dan Perdagangan Australia.Kemlu Australia kemudian menjabarkan sejumlah tindakan yang harus dihindari warganya selama berada di Indonesia setelah KUHP tersebut disahkan.

"Hubungan seks di luar nikah, menunjukkan relasi seksual sesama jenis, dengan tuntutan hanya jika ada aduan dari pasangan, anak, atau orang tua," tulis Kemlu Australia.
*
Lihat juga: *Zina Dibui, Judi Bisa Sah, Standar Moral RKUHP Dipertanyakan

Setelah itu, Kemlu Australia juga menuliskan bahwa tinggal seatap tanpa hubungan pernikahan juga dapat terancam terjerat dakwaan jika ada keluhan dari pasangan, anak, atau orang tua.

Pemerintah Australia juga mengimbau warganya agar tidak melakukan "tindakan tidak senonoh" di depan publik, baik karena terpaksa atau dengan publikasi tertentu.

Daftar larangan itu dilanjutkan dengan imbauan agar tidak "menghina presiden, wakil presiden, agama, institusi negara, dan simbol (seperti bendera dan lagu kebangsaan), merusak ideologi nasional Pancasila."
*
Lihat juga: *RKUHP: Hubungan Seks Tapi Ingkar Janji Menikahi Bisa Dipidana

Panitia Kerja (Panja) TKUHP memang sudah menyelesaikan pembahasan hukum tersebut pada awal pekan ini. RKUHP akan dibawa ke Rapat Paripurna DPR untuk disahkan pada 24 September 2019.

Salah satu pasal dalam RUKHP yang menjadi sorotan adalah soal perzinaan. Pembahasan itu terbagi di pasal 417, 418, 419, dan 420.

Pasal 417 RKUHP mengatur ancaman tindak pidana selama satu tahun terhadap orang yang melakukan seks di luar hubungan pernikahan. Dalam pasal tersebut disebutkan bahwa setiap orang yang melakukan persetubuhan dengan orang yang bukan suami atau istrinya bisa terancam pidana karena perzinaan.

"Terancam pidana karena perzinaan dengan pidana penjara paling lama 1 (satu) tahun atau denda Kategori II," demikian bunyi pasal 147 ayat 1 dalam RKUHP.

Selain itu, pasal 419 RUKHP juga mengatur ancaman pidana terhadap orang yang melakukan kumpul kebo atau tinggal serumah tanpa ikatan pernikahan.

"Setiap orang yang melakukan hidup bersama sebagai suami istri di luar perkawinan dipidana dengan pidana penjara paling lama 6 (enam) bulan atau pidana denda paling banyak Kategori II," bunyi pasal 419 ayat 1 RKUHP.

Tak hanya terkait zina, pasal RKUHP yang menyangkut penghinaan terhadap presiden juga menjadi sorotan karena dianggap dapat mengekang kebebasan berpendapat.

Pasal penghinaan terhadap presiden dan wakil presiden diatur dalam pasal 223 dan 224 draf RKUHP. Dua pasal itu mengancam orang yang menghina presiden dengan hukuman maksimal 3,5 tahun dan 4,5 tahun penjara. (has)


----------



## Nike

oh ok next batch is decided already , credit to original owner

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Marine Rouge said:


> oh ok next batch is decided already , credit to original owner
> View attachment 580271


The very updated one? In military buzz its the lame one,the new one is 6 package apache


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> Damn no joke this ruu KUHP is out of control



Kalau yg ini bisa coba gabung ama kita2x para Komodo's di :

https://www.reddit.com/r/indonesia/


----------



## Kansel

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...jokowi-minta-dpr-ri-tunda-pengesahan-ruu-kuhp

We're safe for now


----------



## trishna_amṛta

mandala said:


> he stressed that PTDI could serve as a bridgehead for the delivery of fighter jets to neighboring countries if Korea and Indonesia jointly marketed to meet the demands of the Southeast Asian market.



That is keypoint right there



Kansel said:


> The very updated one? In military buzz its the lame one,the new one is 6 package apache



Ga bisa langsung banyak gan, selain budget juga terkait pelatihan flight crew dan ground crew


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Is it just me or those posts about RUU KUHP is out of topic and should not posted here?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

trishna_amṛta said:


> That is keypoint right there
> 
> 
> 
> Ga bisa langsung banyak gan, selain budget juga terkait pelatihan flight crew dan ground crew


Ya you're right batch per batch is a best choice but lets see later probably end of the year alongside with chinook? Who knows,time will answer


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kucing itu imut said:


> Is it just me or those posts about RUU KUHP is out of topic and should not posted here?



Makanya saya kasih link buat ikuti diskusi di Reddit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> oh ok next batch is decided already , credit to original owner
> View attachment 580271


Nice, I assume next batch is 6 units with parts/ammo/missile like before? I wonder how many of this batch would have "konde" on it


----------



## Raduga

Ukraine just recently Resume its corvette project "volodymyr".





its a soviet/russian desgin with westernized weapon .
https://www.kyivpost.com/ukraine-po...me-building-volodymyr-the-great-corvette.html
and finland also recently signed contract with SAAB as it's subsystem contractor (9LV) for its pohjanmaa class corvette.




https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...ected-for-finnish-navy-squadron-2020-program/

Is our navy already have a future scope of ship that would become the replacement for our current parchim fleet ?


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> Ukraine just recently Resume its corvette project "volodymyr".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a soviet/russian desgin with westernized weapon .
> https://www.kyivpost.com/ukraine-po...me-building-volodymyr-the-great-corvette.html
> and finland also recently signed contract with SAAB as it's subsystem contractor (9LV) for its pohjanmaa class corvette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...ected-for-finnish-navy-squadron-2020-program/
> 
> Is our navy already have a future scope of ship that would become the replacement for our current parchim fleet ?


I think it would be locally designed and made for economy sake, ordering such a vast amount the corvettes' replacement from foreign contractor would cost too much time and money.


----------



## barjo

Raduga said:


> Ukraine just recently Resume its corvette project "volodymyr".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a soviet/russian desgin with westernized weapon .
> https://www.kyivpost.com/ukraine-po...me-building-volodymyr-the-great-corvette.html
> and finland also recently signed contract with SAAB as it's subsystem contractor (9LV) for its pohjanmaa class corvette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...ected-for-finnish-navy-squadron-2020-program/
> 
> Is our navy already have a future scope of ship that would become the replacement for our current parchim fleet ?


Try look at gayduk brochure bro, 80m long with same layout of bata class and parchim class

You should read much past discustion about parchim replacement, dont need more DPN or other foreign shipbuilder just to find nicer look ship, we have all the capability to build 2000ton or 80-90m class ship


----------



## Kansel

DEFENSE ONE



*USAF: Our New Tanker Should Be Ready for War in 3 or 4 Years*






Facebook

Twitter

LinkedIn

Email this article

BY MARCUS WEISGERBERGLOBAL BUSINESS EDITORREAD BIO
SEPTEMBER 18, 2019


A few big problems, and about 500 smaller ones, have put the Boeing-made plane about five years behind schedule.

*A long list of technical problems means *the KC-46 tanker will not be battle-ready for at least three to four years, a top U.S. Air Force general said Wednesday.

Problems with the new plane’s refueling system could prompt the Air Force to put off retiring 1960s-era KC-135 tankers that are supporting the U.S. military’s operations around the world. The KC-46 was supposed to be battle-ready in 2017, but numerous design and development problems have led to repeated delays and cost the plane’s maker Boeing more than $3 billion.

“I need to get this [plane] into the fight,” Gen. Maryanne Miller, head of Air Mobility Command, the arm of the Air Force that oversees refueling and cargo planes, said Wednesday at the Air Force Association’s Air, Space and Cyber conference.

But the tankers will not fly combat missions until at least 2022, some 11 years after the Air Force selected Boeing over rival Airbus to build its next-generation refueling tanker.

The latest delays come as the office of the Pentagon’s inspector general announced it would investigate whether the Air Force followed its own engineering process in designing and developing the plane’s refueling boom.

Right now, there are nine “critical performance parameters” with the plane’s refueling systems, Miller said.

“We are, in my opinion, making progress on seven of those,” she said. “Two are very difficult.”

Among them is a complex video system that’s supposed to help the boom operator guide the refueling probe into the receiving aircraft. On today’s planes, the airman simply looks through a window. On the KC-46, three cameras feed imagery to a computer that presents a merged picture to the operator at a console in the front of the plane. But operators are having trouble with depth perception on the screen, meaning the boom might appear closer or farther away from the plane behind the tanker. 

“We have work to do. It’s complex,” Miller said. “Boeing knows that they have to meet all nine parameters. It’s a pass/fail grade for them.”

Air Force scientists at Wright-Patterson Air Force Base in Ohio are working with Boeing to fix the problem. Boeing will bring its proposed fix to the Air Force “within a couple months,” Miller said.

A former Air Force KC-46 program official said the service had long worried about Boeing’s ability to develop this kind of camera system.

“There were many, many other companies out there that could have done it better and they chose to do it in-house,” the official said. “We thought that was a risk.”

The new boom is also stiff, which makes it difficult for slow-flying planes, like the A-10 Warthog, to refuel. But the tab for that fix is on the Air Force; Boeing built it to service specifications laid out in the 2011 contract.

“The design is fairly well understood,” Jamie Burgess, Boeing’s KC-46 program manager, said in a Tuesday interview. “We’re going through the detailed design work right now and expect to have a detailed design that’s ready for testing about the middle of next year.”

The latest problem is with the clips, unique to the KC-46, that are supposed to hold cargo pallets and passenger seats to the floor. In Air Force testing, the twist locks that hold the clips to the floor slightly loosen, but did not unlock. Boeing is now figuring out how to fix the clips, which Burgess called “a fairly simple design solution.” In the meantime, the Air Force might have to secure cargo pallets with straps.

The plane also has about 500 less-serious problems, Miller said.

“We will work through these,” she said. “The pressure is on the get this [plane] into the fight. Out teams will work together to get to the solutions to get this into the fight.”

Despite the problems, the Air Force began accepting KC-46 deliveries in January, but has withheld nearly $28 million per plane. To date, it has received 19 aircraft and withheld more than $500 million from the company.

“We’re eight months into accepting our airplanes and Boeing has not presented a solution that has met all the parameters,” Miller said. “In a couple of months, that’s what I’m looking for. A pass-fail grade for Boeing on this.” 

The Air Force has twice halted deliveries after crew found trash, parts and tools inside aircraft.

“We have all of the right procedures in place [but] some of our employees weren’t following the procedures as closely as they should,” Burgess said.

Boeing is now inspecting each plane for debris before it moves between stations on the assembly line, Burgess said. 

“If a tool is misplaced on an airplane, everything stops and we find it,” he said.

The final 20 minutes of workers’ shifts are dedicated to cleanup. Smaller tools, including screwdriver bits, must be logged in and out.

“The amount of [debris] that is being found and removed from airplanes now is drastically higher than it was before,” Burgess said.

The most recent KC-46 delivered to the Air Force was free of debris, Miller said.

In March 2018, then-Air Force Secretary Heather Wilson said Boeing executives were too focused on the company’s larger commercial airplane business. 

The KC-46 is a modified Boeing 767 airliner. The plane’s assembly begins on an Everett, Washington, assembly line along alongside FedEx and UPS cargo planes. After it’s put together, the Air Force planes are moved to a different hanger in Everett where the boom and refueling system is installed.

Assembly line workers, engineers and executives from Boeing Commercial Airplanes and Boeing Defense, Space & Security, two of the company’s three business units, play a role in building the KC-46.

“The department and the Air Force on the KC-46 program needs to really take a look at the relationship between Boeing commercial and Boeing defense and ensure that it is seamless,” the former Air Force program official said. “And I think they might get better outcomes.”

Burgess refused to say how the company’s focus on fixing its 737 Max were impacting his access to engineers.

“The situation with Max has not impacted the priority that the company puts on KC-46,” Burgess said. “It has been the No. 1 priority on the defense side for a long time and it remains the top priority. The resources that we need are the resources that we get.”

Despite the long list of problems and lengthy delays, Miller said the Air Force would not consider buying aircraft from rival Airbus, leaving Boeing as the only option to build the 179 tankers it plans to order.

“The airmen love the airplane,” she said. “The capabilities that that airplane brings to the fight — will bring to the fight — is a whole new dimension for us in the facts of sensing the battlefield, connecting to the battlefield. We look forward to that capability.”

If we're going to buy pegasus are we going to contract it alongside with another products example with awacs and strategic mpa for maximum offset? I'm hoping the best for tanker,aewc and mpa


----------



## Raduga

barjo said:


> Try look at gayduk brochure bro, 80m long with same layout of bata class and parchim class
> 
> You should read much past discustion about parchim replacement, dont need more DPN or other foreign shipbuilder just to find nicer look ship, we have all the capability to build 2000ton or 80-90m class ship







i do crave for this one , but pt pal also need to look at russian or israeli corvette design like buyan , karakurt , or pseudo corvette destroyer like saar 6 , about how they could accomodate such many various range of weaponry on medium platform around 70-100 metre vessel , they were something i would call "korvet bertaring" .


----------



## Kansel

http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/07/boeings-range-of-products-could-meet.html?m=1

Let's just imagine if we contract wedgetail together with poseidon and pushed the imbal dagang till 50% just like sukhoi what i read from news is 4 wedgetail and 4 poseidon combined cost around US$ 3B if we push imbal dagang till 50% it will cost around US$ 1,5B maybe thats why our government looking for country (producer) that accept cpo for trade



Raduga said:


> i do crave for this one , but pt pal also need to look at russian or israeli corvette design like buyan , karakurt , or pseudo corvette destroyer like saar 6 , about how they could accomodate such many various range of weaponry on medium platform around 70-100 metre vessel , they were something i would call "korvet bertaring" .


Or we could make kcr 90 for parchim replacer,also here's pal brochure about opv

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/07/boeings-range-of-products-could-meet.html?m=1
> 
> Let's just imagine if we contract wedgetail together with poseidon and pushed the imbal dagang till 50% just like sukhoi what i read from news is 4 wedgetail and 4 poseidon combined cost around US$ 3B if we push imbal dagang till 50% it will cost around US$ 1,5B maybe thats why our government looking for country (producer) that accept cpo for trade
> 
> 
> Or we could make kcr 90 for parchim replacer,also here's pal brochure about opv
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



and give it a better engine , like 3-4 x 7000-8000Kw CODOE or CODAD , That big boiler/funnel superstructure in the back are there not just for nothing (they seems like derivated from f2000 corvette) .


----------



## Nike

barjo said:


> Try look at gayduk brochure bro, 80m long with same layout of bata class and parchim class
> 
> You should read much past discustion about parchim replacement, dont need more DPN or other foreign shipbuilder just to find nicer look ship, we have all the capability to build 2000ton or 80-90m class ship



Not yet, but to build an enlarged KCR 60 with not too "sophisticated " CMS, command control system, is still within our scope thanks to decades of experiences


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/07/boeings-range-of-products-could-meet.html?m=1
> 
> Let's just imagine if we contract wedgetail together with poseidon and pushed the imbal dagang till 50% just like sukhoi what i read from news is 4 wedgetail and 4 poseidon combined cost around US$ 3B if we push imbal dagang till 50% it will cost around US$ 1,5B maybe thats why our government looking for country (producer) that accept cpo for trade



That's the best part about ordering from Boeing, is that they structure their business practices to account for offsets when it comes to bulk ordering.

If we simultaneously order the Pegasus, Wedgetail, Poseidon, Chinook, and 2nd batch of Apaches we'd be able to meet the MEF defense needs at half the cost. Hell at that point we should just order SHornets or SEagles from Boeing to replace the troublesome Flanker fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ANMDT

Raduga said:


> and give it a better engine , like 3-4 x 7000-8000Kw CODOE or CODAD , That big boiler/funnel superstructure in the back are there not just for nothing (they seems like derivated from f2000 corvette) .


Make it 2x8000 with 2 propellers, remove complicated gear couplings reduce price and size of vessel. The overally figure doesnt look effective to me and i am sure indonesian engineers can design something better.
A multi-purpose OPV has better be equipped with 2x25 (30) mm RCW(at least) stations along with main gun (76mm),a telescopic hangar could increase efficiency of deck area in disaster relief operations, a large under deck area can be used for multi purposes but mainly for launching and retrieving UUVs, Special Forces Unit. 2*2 SAM is useful, hellfire like weapons can be used to increase efficiency against anti symmetric targets.
All these can be achieved below 75 meters.
It took about 3months to design the vessel by below,from scratch. It has some flaws though.
And integrated mast is quite overdone for an OPV without AAW capabilites. simple IGLA would do fine.




credits: RMK Marine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> That's the best part about ordering from Boeing, is that they structure their business practices to account for offsets when it comes to bulk ordering.
> 
> If we simultaneously order the Pegasus, Wedgetail, Poseidon, Chinook, and 2nd batch of Apaches we'd be able to meet the MEF defense needs at half the cost. Hell at that point we should just order SHornets or SEagles from Boeing to replace the troublesome Flanker fleet.


Agree with you,also with this stuff used in Shornet,making Shornet become missile truck we should consider Shornet as F-5 or maybe for long rang program to replace sukhoi's family





How many squadron we gonna form later? I heard we're gonna make one in kupang amd another one in tarakan as well for tarakan i hope we consider Shornet fr


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Kansel said:


> http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/07/boeings-range-of-products-could-meet.html?m=1
> 
> Let's just imagine if we contract wedgetail together with poseidon and pushed the imbal dagang till 50% just like sukhoi what i read from news is 4 wedgetail and 4 poseidon combined cost around US$ 3B if we push imbal dagang till 50% it will cost around US$ 1,5B maybe thats why our government looking for country (producer) that accept cpo for trade
> 
> 
> Or we could make kcr 90 for parchim replacer,also here's pal brochure about opv
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Throw this ship to maxdefense..and they all become horny..


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> Ukraine just recently Resume its corvette project "volodymyr".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a soviet/russian desgin with westernized weapon .
> https://www.kyivpost.com/ukraine-po...me-building-volodymyr-the-great-corvette.html
> and finland also recently signed contract with SAAB as it's subsystem contractor (9LV) for its pohjanmaa class corvette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...ected-for-finnish-navy-squadron-2020-program/
> 
> Is our navy already have a future scope of ship that would become the replacement for our current parchim fleet ?


Probably another DPN class. Its better that way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

striver44 said:


> Probably another DPN class. Its better that way


9813 would be great choice,also id there a plan for dpn class to use VL (mica especially) in the future?


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> 9813 would be great choice,also id there a plan for dpn class to use VL (mica especially) in the future?


Tbh if we're going to go with Raytheon (very likely with the ongoing palm oil issue) for the new Iver's it's more cost effective to retrofit the rest of the fleet with the Mk41/56 VLS's.

They're also cheaper and in general terms more battle proven than their European counterparts.


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> 9813 would be great choice,also id there a plan for dpn class to use VL (mica especially) in the future?


Never heard of it. 9813 would be best suited for patrol purpose and ASuw or limited ASW role. The oldest parchims (Kri Sutanto) is 40 yrs old already. With various state of readiness between the boat. I argue that after the AAW frigate deal, parchim replacement should be made a primary objective.


----------



## toke115

Indonesian Marine reconnaissance battalion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

striver44 said:


> Never heard of it. 9813 would be best suited for patrol purpose and ASuw or limited ASW role. The oldest parchims (Kri Sutanto) is 40 yrs old already. With various state of readiness between the boat. I argue that after the AAW frigate deal, parchim replacement should be made a primary objective.


9813 is heavy Corvette sigma variant of morrocon navy


----------



## Nike

interview


----------



## Ruhnama

Kalo kata gw gw percaya ama turki utk buat tank panser arteleri dsb. Rudal rudal2an boleh lah. SAM system juga mantep mrk punya udh kerja sama ama mbda plus ruski .Their drone good lah

Klo soal kapal coba dh ente ikutin tf 2000 di forum turksih navy dsb itu jg ngos2an mrk. Blm lagi tfx (but u214 it okay lah)

(Gw ktik pke bahasa takutnya ntr ada wong turki tersnggung)

As always marineboy love eastern made weapon. They use cz 805

While kostrad use scar

These 2 rifle look very beautiful.
(Hope scar can licensed build like FAL and FNC hehehe)


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> Kalo kata gw gw percaya ama turki utk buat tank panser arteleri dsb. Rudal rudal2an boleh lah. SAM system juga mantep mrk punya udh kerja sama ama mbda plus ruski .Their drone good lah
> 
> Klo soal kapal coba dh ente ikutin tf 2000 di forum turksih navy dsb itu jg ngos2an mrk. Blm lagi tfx (but u214 it okay lah)
> 
> (Gw ktik pke bahasa takutnya ntr ada wong turki tersnggung)
> 
> As always marineboy love eastern made weapon. They use cz 805
> 
> While kostrad use scar
> 
> These 2 rifle look very beautiful.
> (Hope scar can licensed build like FAL and FNC hehehe)



czech rifle were never considered as eastern weapon to be honest


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> (Hope scar can licensed build like FAL and FNC hehehe)



Extremely doubtful. If FN has some business acumen they should license build SCAR unfortunately in this case they don't.


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


they were also very interested with INKA product for their railway development .




the philippines already signed contract with PT INKA for the production of their DMU trains project too .




and recently we were having a cooperation with switzerland(stadler rail group) for train , DMU and locomotive development.

well not really related to defense , but great news nonetheless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> they were also very interested with INKA product for their railway development .
> View attachment 580355
> 
> the philippines already signed contract with PT INKA for the production of their DMU trains project too .
> View attachment 580356
> 
> and recently we were having a cooperation with switzerland(stadler rail group) for train , DMU and locomotive development.
> 
> well not really related to defense , but great news nonetheless.



OOT,also i have some great news too (not related to defence) but still a great news,old one but not so old

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> they were also very interested with INKA product for their railway development .
> View attachment 580355
> 
> the philippines already signed contract with PT INKA for the production of their DMU trains project too .
> View attachment 580356
> 
> and recently we were having a cooperation with switzerland(stadler rail group) for train , DMU and locomotive development.
> 
> well not really related to defense , but great news nonetheless.



Inka, as i know able to construct chasis for heavy duty vehicles including armored vehicles and currently the cause they are not engaged in defense cluster because they are quite profitable and proffesional when doing their core business.


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> 9813 is heavy Corvette sigma variant of morrocon navy


Ehhh 9113 lol


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> That's the best part about ordering from Boeing, is that they structure their business practices to account for offsets when it comes to bulk ordering.
> 
> If we simultaneously order the Pegasus, Wedgetail, Poseidon, Chinook, and 2nd batch of Apaches we'd be able to meet the MEF defense needs at half the cost. Hell at that point we should just order SHornets or SEagles from Boeing to replace the troublesome Flanker fleet.


http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2018/06/boeing-engages-with-indonesian-army-on.html?m=1
Boeing post contract deal also make them a great producer to deal with


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> OOT,also i have some great news too (not related to defence) but still a great news,old one but not so old
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Better post in indonesia economy forum....


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
When will AD announce the winner? Is it in mef 3 alongside with AU melorad? Kinda suprised they insert thaad&meads in this tender

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Naaah,this is what i mean are marines still continuing tracked&wheeled amphibious vehicle? If yes pls consider K21& our pandur II amphibious


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> When will AD announce the winner? Is it in mef 3 alongside with AU melorad? Kinda suprised they insert thaad&meads in this tender
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Naaah,this is what i mean are marines still continuing tracked&wheeled amphibious vehicle? If yes pls consider K21& our pandur II amphibious



Both is old news, Marines had already decided to goes on with Russian BT 3F and BMP 3F

medium range ADS still on preliminary study not even Army had requested the necessary budget

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Marine Rouge said:


> Both is old news, Marines had already decided to goes on with Russian BT 3F and BMP 3F
> 
> medium range ADS still on preliminary study not even Army had requested the necessary budget





Marine Rouge said:


> Both is old news, Marines had already decided to goes on with Russian BT 3F and BMP 3F
> 
> medium range ADS still on preliminary study not even Army had requested the necessary budget


How bout airforce one? Any infos about which one will joining?


----------



## mandala

Kansel said:


> How bout airforce one? Any infos about which one will joining?


TNI-AU had chosen NASAMS.

https://www.defensenews.com/land/20...-for-air-defense-system-by-norways-kongsberg/


----------



## Kansel

mandala said:


> TNI-AU had chosen NASAMS.
> 
> https://www.defensenews.com/land/20...-for-air-defense-system-by-norways-kongsberg/


Noo its different one ksau said there's will be another SAM tender (5 melorad)

Also are we using meteor for ifx in the future or using amraam?


----------



## Cromwell

Badak FSV infographic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

*KF-X Fighter's Electronic Warfare Ability *

Author: 안승범 Views: 574 13 1 Modified: 2019-08-09 03:15:35 (Source-from Monthly Defense Times July 2019)

The ALQ-200K Electronic Warfare Ford was employed in the KF-16 Fighter Program as well as the KF-16D Fighter. Unlike the existing ALQ-200K pod, the ALQ-200K for KF-X fighters will be reconfigured as a built-in electronic warfare system rather than an external pod.

To this end, the core components of the ALQ-200K will be embedded inside the KF-X fighter. Among the advantages of the ALQ-200K is its high output and high output antenna gain, which is important in the KF-X fighter program. This is because the Air Force requires the KF-X to produce high power electronic disturbances. ￼

For this reason, looking at the KF-X model, it can be seen that a large electronic warfare ECM antenna, reminiscent of the rear antenna of the ALQ-135M ICS, an electronic warfare equipment of the F-15K, will be installed at the rear of the KF-X fighter.

KF-X is designed as a low detectable rate (RCS) aircraft. The combination of low detection rate (RCS) and high power density of the electronic warfare system can result in low SNR for KF-X on enemy radars and RF seekers, even at relatively close range.

In other words, the KF-X fighter will have a very high survivability by incorporating a high power electronic warfare system into the KF-X fighter with a low RCS.

The original ALQ-200K Ford is powered by a KF-16D fighter seated external electronic warfare system that cannot accommodate the ASPJ Electronic Warfare Jammer's LRUs (consisting of five LRUs) inside the aircraft due to the rear seats.

The ASPJ and the ALQ-200K Ford aren't much different in terms of pilot interface. There are advantages and disadvantages to both.

The advantage is that the ASPJ equipment is built-in, so there is no drag increase and it does not occupy the centerline below the gas on which the fuel tank is mounted.

The ALQ-200K pose has the advantage of having a larger output and larger antenna than the built-in ASPJ, making the burn-through range smaller for the same disturbing target in the same tactical situation. And because it is domestic equipment, the upgrade is easier.

Other strengths of the ALQ-200K Ford include phase-contrast detection algorithms, high-directional disturbance signal transmission, ability to respond to High-Pulse Repetition Frequency (PRF) pulse-Doppler radars, and agile steering control using multiple beam phased array antennas. to be.

High PRF pulsed Doppler radar responsiveness allows the pulsed Doppler radar to cope with densely and agile use of modulation using frequency modulated baseband signals within short pulse repetition time (PRT) and agile modulation of the carrier itself.

By using a phased array antenna Lotman lens, the phases of each array port are different and the pencil beam steering angle is the same according to the selected frequency and the signal input time of each array port (depending on which beam port behind the array is selected).

Using multipoint multi-beam rapid steering, frequency modulation, and multiple disturbing target response using hops are typical advantages of the ALQ-200K. 

The mechanism's disturbing signal steering technology has also been applied to the Navy ship's flagship electronic warfare system, the SLQ-200K Sonata System.

It also benefits from the introduction of multiple phase channel reception and phase contrast probes, which have also been introduced in the ARD-300K (TAC-ELINT) pod for the RF-16 reconnaissance aircraft.

In conjunction with the phased array signal steering technique, the three-dimensional orientation of multiple disturbing targets can be precisely measured, and the measured orientation allows the use of rapid disturbance techniques. ￼

*KF-X is a medium-end fighter *

However, even with this in mind, the argument that 'KF-X can be operated by the same level of penetration attack as the F-35 against North Korea' is somewhat unreasonable.

Despite the difference in stealth performance between the F-35 and KF-X, the F-35 has no change in RCS when equipped with two 2,000-pound guided bombs (GBU-24, GBU-31, etc.) and missions such as blocking attacks. KF-X is due to an increase in RCS. The 2,000 pound precision guided ammunition, such as the GBU-24 and GBU-31, is due to the unacceptable limit of the Internal Weapon Bay (IWB) of the KF-X.

The F-35 is a stealth fighter with two GBU-31s on its air to ground attack, a key aircraft for long range high altitude air to ground penetration.

KF-X fighters, however, need to be mounted outside the wing to mount homogeneous ammunition, and to the targeting pod (for final confirmation of targets and precise target coordinates from the 2,000-pound JDAM release) and the F- with ETS.

As the 35 does not have a separate external targeting pod, the RCS will increase, so you must create a flight to avoid detection and incorporate it into your mission plan. ￼ These flights include a number of factors that reduce the aircraft's mission radius, and given the increased drag caused by external armament, the KF-X fighter is far more than the F-35, which can invade until D + 3 in the presence of hostile air defense systems. It is shallower and more viable than the F-35.

The F-35 uses an automatic mission support system to calculate the areas where enemy radars detected by AN / ASQ-239 equipment can detect the F-35 and the areas that can be safely operated so that the F-35 can utilize stealth performance optimally.

While offering to KF-X, which is not much different from 4.5G fighters in terms of interface and sensor fusion, has no automatic mission support system that is integrated with the integrated electronic warfare system, which is a decisive factor in the gap between the F-35 and KF-X. ￼

Indeed, given the position of both sides in the ROK Air Force. The F-35 is a high-profile third-tier FX program that was decided in 2013 after the introduction of 61 F-15K aircraft to meet the high-end fighter jet requirements (120) reflected in the 1994 Joint Strategic Plan (JSOP) 96-00. As an end fighter, it is a deep heart attack.

On the other hand, on the ROK Air Force's future fighters' roadmap since 2001, the KF-X fighters are planned as medium-end fighters, like the KF-16 enhanced and F-16PBU. The mission abilities of the KF-X and the KF-16 revamps are somewhat different, but the ultimate task is the medium-end fighter.

The required performance of the KF-X and its calculated operational requirements (ROC) were also tailored to the mission of the medium-end fighter required for the KF-X fighter.

http://bemil.chosun.com/nbrd/bbs/view.html?b_bbs_id=10158&pn=1&num=5647

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

If we're not getting core technology ToT from kfx/ifx then how can we produce it by ourselves? 

Finds out C705 RE for our navy is the suitable one alongside with mm40 block III is there any plan to get exocet mm40 block III license?

Smart L EWC (the one that used in DZP) is more cheap than current Smart L that used in iver we should purchase the one that used in DZP and combine it with apar block II,also purchasing Smart-L MM for kohanudnas and integrate it with nasams and future melorad is a really2 great choice
https://www.thalesgroup.com/en/smart-l-mm cheap&great capabilities


----------



## Cromwell

Dr Connie Rahakundini Bakrie ( Defense analyst and lecturer in Unhan ) visits Boeing aircrafts plant in State of Washington.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Who's gonna be the next menhan?


----------



## Cromwell

Strategic thinkers meeting
Assistant to Secretary of State in Asia Pacific David R Stilwell
US Ambassador to Indonesia Joseph R Donovan
Senior Diplomat Dino Patti Djalal
Lieutenant General Agus Widjojo
Dr Connie Rahakundini Bakrie
Etc
Regarding US supports for efforts being done in West Papua as integral part of Indonesia and establishment of NDC ( National Defence Council ) between Indonesia & US.







Kansel said:


> Who's gonna be the next menhan?


That i don't know yet.


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> If we're not getting core technology ToT from kfx/ifx then how can we produce it by ourselves?
> 
> Finds out C705 RE for our navy is the suitable one alongside with mm40 block III is there any plan to get exocet mm40 block III license?
> 
> Smart L EWC (the one that used in DZP) is more cheap than current Smart L that used in iver we should purchase the one that used in DZP and combine it with apar block II,also purchasing Smart-L MM for kohanudnas and integrate it with nasams and future melorad is a really2 great choice
> https://www.thalesgroup.com/en/smart-l-mm cheap&great capabilities
> View attachment 580375



We're not, we were never meant to. The idea of the KF-X program is for us to produce a certai percentage of parts for the jets whilst South Korea produces the rest, with final assembly done here.

It's a similar scheme to the F-35 program.


----------



## Cromwell

SATKOMHAN ( idk whether these have been posted before, i'll just post them anyway )














Meanwhile,
https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/maks-us-sanctions-make-air-forces-wary-of-russian-460538/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> SATKOMHAN ( idk whether these have been posted before, i'll just post them anyway )
> View attachment 580393
> View attachment 580394
> View attachment 580395
> View attachment 580396
> 
> 
> Meanwhile,
> https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/maks-us-sanctions-make-air-forces-wary-of-russian-460538/
> View attachment 580398


Seems like there's a chance to cancel su 35 eh im hoping for something promising like typhoon,rafale, Shornet or even adv eagle

Also if we're going to cancel su 35,does double engine is the requirements for F-5 replacer? If yes i place my bids on typhoon or eagle if no then viper have the best chance



Chestnut said:


> We're not, we were never meant to. The idea of the KF-X program is for us to produce a certai percentage of parts for the jets whilst South Korea produces the rest, with final assembly done here.
> 
> It's a similar scheme to the F-35 program.


That i know,im just hoping we can build aesa here for our indigenous jet fighter (LFX probably)


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> Dr Connie Rahakundini Bakrie ( Defense analyst and lecturer in Unhan ) visits Boeing aircrafts plant in State of Washington.
> View attachment 580377
> View attachment 580378
> View attachment 580379


Who is this woman actually?
Is she related to that Bakrie?




Why I get this feeling that she's one of us?
Omongannya Dia di tv itu lhoo...
Berasa banget kaya orang sini atau formil..


----------



## Raduga

Im actually ok if the su-35 were canceled but with terms of condition the US could supply us for its replacement in a fast pace , the new F-15EX is also seems very potent , they are almost like a flying missile freighter.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

umigami said:


> Why I get this feeling that she's one of us?
> Omongannya Dia di tv itu lhoo...
> Berasa banget kaya orang sini atau formil..



Bisa jadi. . . . (yg pasti bukan saya). Jangan kaget juga kalau suatu saat thread ini ada yg respond sesuatu dan ybs ngasih respon yg sama persis di media masa


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> Who is this woman actually?
> Is she related to that Bakrie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why I get this feeling that she's one of us?
> Omongannya Dia di tv itu lhoo...
> Berasa banget kaya orang sini atau formil..


The only thing i disagree with her is about AW101 issue.


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> The only thing i disagree with her is about AW101 issue.


Same here, the best thing i ever read from her analysis is about "chakra project" its really nice to read



Raduga said:


> Im actually ok if the su-35 were canceled but with terms of condition the US could supply us for its replacement in a fast pace , the new F-15EX is also seems very potent , they are almost like a flying missile freighter.


F15X and push imbal dagang to 65% and the price is not a problem for us


----------



## Nike

In capitol hill congress hall

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kansel

Marine Rouge said:


> In capitol hill congress hall
> 
> View attachment 580403
> View attachment 580404
> View attachment 580405


Damn capitol hall,what are we doing there tho? Diplomacy related things? Or something else?


----------



## mejikuhibiu

MoD is from civilian..not a military figure, a military expert,who understand about military industry.. just an opinion


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> Strategic thinkers meeting
> Assistant to Secretary of State in Asia Pacific David R Stilwell
> US Ambassador to Indonesia Joseph R Donovan
> Senior Diplomat Dino Patti Djalal
> Lieutenant General Agus Widjojo
> Dr Connie Rahakundini Bakrie
> Etc
> Regarding US supports for efforts being done in West Papua as integral part of Indonesia and establishment of NDC ( National Defence Council ) between Indonesia & US.
> View attachment 580380
> 
> 
> 
> That i don't know yet.


So Dr.Connie Bakrie boeing visit then strategic thinkers meeting with US ambassador and attended by Lt.Gen Agus Widjojo (Former Gov.Lemhanas if Im not mistaken). Interesting topic to be brought up after the west papua incident. Pak Agus Widjojo, one of a bit "out of the box general" who kept trying to reform TNI roles and organization. He wrote a book Transformasi TNI: Dari Perjuangan Kemerdekaan Menuju Tentara Profesional dalam Demokrasi. So I say its pretty interesting meeting indeed.

Regarding the military satelite, afaik it didnt go thru. Either that or they took it down out of radar, not sure which one. It is interesting whenever we are about to have military improvement leap somehow it went down or went cold. Specially this satelite system, as for other things who we kept under the radar it went thru. Perhaps if we are going to make it alive we should either put it in as unpublished materials or just keep it under the rug 

As for Sukhoi; well its not caatsa nor military embargo that the govt concern of (unlikely to happen at the current stage), its the bilateral trade with GSP as their wild card. Current economy condition unable us to play greater risks in this current political poker game.



Marine Rouge said:


> In capitol hill congress hall
> 
> View attachment 580403
> View attachment 580404
> View attachment 580405


Interesting photos sis. What was the ceremony for? Looking at these pictures I can tell you one thing, Its one hell of a camera you got there. Very little distortion, great metering, over exposure tendency (not canon for sure lol), excellent detail etc. One picture stood up is those 2 soldiers holding flags, their background has more lights but somehow the front details of those 2 soldiers is still sharp and clear. This kind of pictures remind me of a Leica. Personal collection sis? Or taken by Juru Foto yg well equipped


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> Im actually ok if the su-35 were canceled but with terms of condition the US could supply us for its replacement in a fast pace , the new F-15EX is also seems very potent , they are almost like a flying missile freighter.


right Im All for F15ex in favor against SU35. the electronics, engine, avionics onboard clearly beats SU35 to the ground, maybe in the future we could secure some peregrine missile contract once the US decided to open it up for export.
F15EX will be equipped with the fastest onboard mission computer, the ADCP II capable of processing 87 billion instructions per second of computing throughput


----------



## mandala

Swipe for more pics.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

striver44 said:


> right Im All for F15ex in favor against SU35. the electronics, engine, avionics onboard clearly beats SU35 to the ground, maybe in the future we could secure some peregrine missile contract once the US decided to open it up for export.
> F15EX will be equipped with the fastest onboard mission computer, the ADCP II capable of processing 87 billion instructions per second of computing throughput


Yes F15X is advanced in every aspect,but is it possible& will for us to purchase this?


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> Not yet, but to build an enlarged KCR 60 with not too "sophisticated " CMS, command control system, is still within our scope thanks to decades of experiences


You've broke my heart sis... I move to the air force

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

mejikuhibiu said:


> MoD is from civilian..not a military figure, a military expert,who understand about military industry.. just an opinion


If thats so,i i just can say goodbye to russian arms, unfortunately,Russia never gave us benefit to our military industry tho





Yeah we really need counter trade to buy F15X its really pricy,we can request to change the current engine to PW-100-229-EEP for cost efficient


----------



## Ruhnama

KFX/IFX has internal weapon bay?

Btw i prefer F15 for replacing Su series, likely AU perefr convnetional wing than delta type like european canard cs.

F15 is battle prupen didint loss single aircrfat in combat history
Btw anyone have hear abaout japan want to sell their old f15? Some source said they want sell it to sout east asian country hehe

I think we didnt need some fancy stealth like f35


Btw in the missile sector
What tni prefer for missile? From european like mbda or from american?

Many naval missile we use came from mbda, and if we use iver class, what missile likely we use? Standras missile or aster?


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> KFX/IFX has internal weapon bay?
> 
> Btw i prefer F15 for replacing Su series, likely AU perefr convnetional wing than delta type like european canard cs.
> 
> F15 is battle prupen didint loss single aircrfat in combat history
> Btw anyone have hear abaout japan want to sell their old f15? Some source said they want sell it to sout east asian country hehe
> 
> I think we didnt need some fancy stealth like f35
> 
> 
> Btw in the missile sector
> What tni prefer for missile? From european like mbda or from american?
> 
> Many naval missile we use came from mbda, and if we use iver class, what missile likely we use? Standras missile or aster?



japan could actually accept to sell that 100 F-15 with lets say 1 billion budget for su-35 and + 3-4 billion for our future f-16 procurement , will they accept that ?

however is there any differences in airframe of newer version of F-15X or EX with the older model ?


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> Yes F15X is advanced in every aspect,but is it possible& will for us to purchase this?
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Well it's a negotiation, the US wants us to cancel our super flankers? Fine. But mind to sell us your super Eagle



Kansel said:


> If thats so,i i just can say goodbye to russian arms, unfortunately,Russia never gave us benefit to our military industry tho
> 
> View attachment 580457
> 
> Yeah we really need counter trade to buy F15X its really pricy,we can request to change the current engine to PW-100-229-EEP for cost efficient


https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...wo-variants-and-no-it-wont-cost-100m-per-copy

*"This led many to believe the price of each F-15X would be $100M. This is more than the unit cost of an F-35A, which is slated to hit $80M apiece in the not so distant future. 

According to sources close to the discussions, this is flat out incorrect. The money being set aside in 2020, possibly around $1.1B, will include an initial order for F-15Xs—likely eight aircraft—with the rest of the money being spent on non-recurring costs, including setting up and managing the program and to pay for a relatively tiny amount of development work needed to bring the aircraft's systems and software in line with the USAF's exact specifications." 
Keep in mind that this relatively minuscule developmental cost is only possible because other countries have spent roughly $5B over the last couple of decades to continuously evolve the F-15 into what it is today. So basically, the USAF is getting this for free. In contrast, bringing an all-new fighter into existence costs tens of billions of dollars in development work that spans decades. 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

For the additional AH-64E Apache Guardian looks like we could get the latest standard production AH-64E Version 6 Configuration as Boeing is offering it to Australia for their Land 4503 requirement.

https://www.defensenews.com/industr...sticks-with-tiger-helo-amid-replacement-bids/

"On Sept. 5, Darren Edwards, the managing director of Boeing Defence Australia, said the proposal includes 29 AH-64E Version 6 Apache helicopters, which is the latest production standard delivered to the U.S. Army. The helo features the upgraded Northrop Grumman APG-78 Longbow fire Ccontrol radar with enhanced maritime and air-to-air modes."

AH-64E Guardian Version 6 Configuration:







"As noted by the US Army, the Version 6 upgrade comprises a Modernized Day Sensor Assembly (MDSA), "which greatly extends standoff and is a game-changer against a complex and hybrid threat", an improved cognitive decision aiding system (CDAS), software upgrades, and an upgraded mission processor.

The service has previously told _Jane's_ that the Version 6 configuration specifically includes a new maritime targeting mode, as well as aided target detection/classification; multimode laser image blending; a radar frequency interferometer (RFI); passive ranging/range extension; fire-control radar enhancements; Longbow integrated maintenance support system ground analysis software improvement; an interactive electronic technical manual upgrade; and Soldier Radio Waveform (SRW)-embedded diagnostics."

https://www.janes.com/article/89509...ing-of-version-6-configuration-ah-64e-apaches

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

striver44 said:


> Well it's a negotiation, the US wants us to cancel our super flankers? Fine. But mind to sell us your super Eagle
> 
> 
> https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...wo-variants-and-no-it-wont-cost-100m-per-copy
> 
> *"This led many to believe the price of each F-15X would be $100M. This is more than the unit cost of an F-35A, which is slated to hit $80M apiece in the not so distant future.
> 
> According to sources close to the discussions, this is flat out incorrect. The money being set aside in 2020, possibly around $1.1B, will include an initial order for F-15Xs—likely eight aircraft—with the rest of the money being spent on non-recurring costs, including setting up and managing the program and to pay for a relatively tiny amount of development work needed to bring the aircraft's systems and software in line with the USAF's exact specifications."
> Keep in mind that this relatively minuscule developmental cost is only possible because other countries have spent roughly $5B over the last couple of decades to continuously evolve the F-15 into what it is today. So basically, the USAF is getting this for free. In contrast, bringing an all-new fighter into existence costs tens of billions of dollars in development work that spans decades. *


You're right but they might give us Adv eagle because how Our relation leaning toward u.s right now. I hope next menhan have plan like this, IMO F-5 tender is kinda rigged


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> KFX/IFX has internal weapon bay?



Last I read it doesn't have internal weapon bay. IIRC provision for internal weapon is use for fuel tank. If anyone have more update info on this?



Ruhnama said:


> Btw i prefer F15 for replacing Su series, likely AU perefr convnetional wing than delta type like european canard cs.
> 
> F15 is battle prupen didint loss single aircrfat in combat history





striver44 said:


> Well it's a negotiation, the US wants us to cancel our super flankers? Fine. But mind to sell us your super Eagle



I doubt we can cancel Su-35 deal outright. Few months ago I kept seeing some news of increasing palm oil export to Russia. The way I see it, we might as well replace our entire Sukhoi fleet gradually.


----------



## Nike

*AIR FORCE*

United Technologies Corp., doing business as Pratt & Whitney Military Engines, East Hartford, Connecticut, has been awarded a $253,708,434 indefinite-delivery-requirements contract for engine module remanufacture. This contract provides for F100-PW-100/-200/-220/-220E/-229/-229EEP engine module remanufacture for Foreign Military Sales (FMS) partner countries. Work will be performed at East Hartford, Connecticut; Midland, Georgia; and Midwest City, Oklahoma, and is expected to be completed by July 30, 2024. This contract involves foreign military sales to Chile, Indonesia, Taiwan, Poland, Greece, Iraq, Pakistan, Romania, Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Thailand and Morocco. No funds are being obligated at the time of award. This award is the result of a sole source acquisition. The Air Force Sustainment Center, Tinker Air Force Base, Oklahoma, is the contracting activity (FA8121-19-D-0005).

https://www.defense.gov/Newsroom/Contracts/Contract/Article/1911093/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kansel

*PT PAL Siapkan Pabrik Kapal Perang di Lampung*
Reporter: 
*Anwar Siswadi (Kontributor)*
Editor: 
*Yudono Yanuar*
Kamis, 4 April 2019 09:00 WIB





KRI Silas Papare-386 menembakkan meriam 57 milimeter dalam Gladi Tugas Tempur (Glagaspur) Tingkat III (L3) di anjungan KRI Semarang 594 di perairan Laut Jawa, Jawa Tengah, Kamis 14 Maret 2019. Latihan berupa formasi taktis serta latihan menembak tersebut melibatkan sepuluh kapal perang yang diantaranya adalah KRI Bung Tomo-357 dan KRI Kapitan Pattimura-371. ANTARA FOTO/Ari Bowo Sucipto

TEMPO.CO, Bandung - Badan Usaha Milik Negara bidang pertahanan memerlukan pengembangan tempat baru. Lokasinya harus terpencar demi keamanan. PT. PAL (Penataran Angkatan Laut) dan PT. Pindad (Perindustrian TNI Angkatan Darat) misalnya, punya calon lokasi anyar di Lampung dan beberapa daerah di Indonesia.

Kapal Selam Produksi PT PAL Siap Diserahkan ke TNI AL

Direktur Rekayasa Umum dan Pemeliharaan serta Perbaikan PT. PAL Indonesia Sutrisno mengatakan pengembangan lokasi baru di tempat lain sementara manajemen tetap di Surabaya

“Membangun fasilitas dan tenaga kerja, pemikiran saya dilakukan secara bertahap,” katanya di acara diskusi pengembangan industri pertahanan di Aula Barat Institut Teknologi Bandung, Selasa, 2 April 2019.

Calon lokasi baru untuk pengembangan PT PAL berada di daerah Tanggamus, Lampung. Rencananya untuk menyiapkan galangan kapal perang dalam periode 50 tahun ke depan.

Penyiapan lahan misalnya diproyeksikan kajiannya selama 1-3 tahun, meliputi studi geografi, topografi dan geologi, dan studi oseanografi.

Adapun pembangunan fasilitas mencakup pembangunan area, tempat peluncuran dan dermaga, dan penyiapan alat angkat selama 5-20 tahun serta penyiapan tenaga kerja selama 2-10 tahun. PT. PAL kini total memiliki 1.542 pekerja. 

Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PT. Pindad Ade Bagdja mengatakan lokasi baru untuk pengembangan produksi harus tersebar di Indonesia. “Jangan menempatkan semua telur dalam satu keranjang,” ujarnya di acara yang sama. Penyebaran lokasi intinya demi keamanan fasilitas.

Kantor pusat PT. Pindad di Bandung seluas 66 hektare digunakan untuk produksi senjata, kendaraan khusus, dan produk industrial dengan karyawan berjumlah 1.958 orang.

Lokasi kedua di Turen, Malang sebagai divisi munisi seluas 166 hektare dengan produk munisi (peluru) juga bahan peledak dengan karyawan berjumlah 583 orang.

Krishna S. Pribadi dari Pusat Mitigasi Bencana ITB mengatakan, lokasi baru pengembangan industri pertahanan harus memperhitungkan kondisi daerah rawan bencana.

Kerawanan itu terkait bencana geologi seperti gempa, tsunami, dan bencana hidrometeorologi seperti banjir juga longsor. “Bukan tidak bisa membangun, tapi investasinya harus besar,” kata dia.


Does this mean lampung will be kawasan industri pertahanan?

What can i say, with this news https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ko...jakarta-indonesia-ingin-kopassus-bisa-kembali 

And this https://www.kemhan.go.id/2019/07/31...s-bahas-peningkatan-kerjasama-pertahanan.html

Both U.S DoD and senator they give us a message, they're to fullfill our defence equipment needs,they also accept imbal dagang methods,thats why boeing gencar2nya offers pegasus, wedgetail and poseidon in one package and give us green light for discount same with Lockheed they're really confident that viper will fulfill new sq and replace out hawk armada i hope boeing offers F15X too its more promising than current su 35


----------



## Gundala

Marine Rouge said:


> *AIR FORCE*
> 
> United Technologies Corp., doing business as Pratt & Whitney Military Engines, East Hartford, Connecticut, has been awarded a $253,708,434 indefinite-delivery-requirements contract for engine module remanufacture. This contract provides for F100-PW-100/-200/-220/-220E/-229/-229EEP engine module remanufacture for Foreign Military Sales (FMS) partner countries. Work will be performed at East Hartford, Connecticut; Midland, Georgia; and Midwest City, Oklahoma, and is expected to be completed by July 30, 2024. This contract involves foreign military sales to Chile, Indonesia, Taiwan, Poland, Greece, Iraq, Pakistan, Romania, Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Thailand and Morocco. No funds are being obligated at the time of award. This award is the result of a sole source acquisition. The Air Force Sustainment Center, Tinker Air Force Base, Oklahoma, is the contracting activity (FA8121-19-D-0005).
> 
> https://www.defense.gov/Newsroom/Contracts/Contract/Article/1911093/


Engine modul for our next batch of F16 A/B upgrade? Nice, soon our F16 fleet would be one force not to be taken lightly.


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> *PT PAL Siapkan Pabrik Kapal Perang di Lampung*
> Reporter:
> *Anwar Siswadi (Kontributor)*
> Editor:
> *Yudono Yanuar*
> Kamis, 4 April 2019 09:00 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRI Silas Papare-386 menembakkan meriam 57 milimeter dalam Gladi Tugas Tempur (Glagaspur) Tingkat III (L3) di anjungan KRI Semarang 594 di perairan Laut Jawa, Jawa Tengah, Kamis 14 Maret 2019. Latihan berupa formasi taktis serta latihan menembak tersebut melibatkan sepuluh kapal perang yang diantaranya adalah KRI Bung Tomo-357 dan KRI Kapitan Pattimura-371. ANTARA FOTO/Ari Bowo Sucipto
> 
> TEMPO.CO, Bandung - Badan Usaha Milik Negara bidang pertahanan memerlukan pengembangan tempat baru. Lokasinya harus terpencar demi keamanan. PT. PAL (Penataran Angkatan Laut) dan PT. Pindad (Perindustrian TNI Angkatan Darat) misalnya, punya calon lokasi anyar di Lampung dan beberapa daerah di Indonesia.
> 
> Kapal Selam Produksi PT PAL Siap Diserahkan ke TNI AL
> 
> Direktur Rekayasa Umum dan Pemeliharaan serta Perbaikan PT. PAL Indonesia Sutrisno mengatakan pengembangan lokasi baru di tempat lain sementara manajemen tetap di Surabaya
> 
> “Membangun fasilitas dan tenaga kerja, pemikiran saya dilakukan secara bertahap,” katanya di acara diskusi pengembangan industri pertahanan di Aula Barat Institut Teknologi Bandung, Selasa, 2 April 2019.
> 
> Calon lokasi baru untuk pengembangan PT PAL berada di daerah Tanggamus, Lampung. Rencananya untuk menyiapkan galangan kapal perang dalam periode 50 tahun ke depan.
> 
> Penyiapan lahan misalnya diproyeksikan kajiannya selama 1-3 tahun, meliputi studi geografi, topografi dan geologi, dan studi oseanografi.
> 
> Adapun pembangunan fasilitas mencakup pembangunan area, tempat peluncuran dan dermaga, dan penyiapan alat angkat selama 5-20 tahun serta penyiapan tenaga kerja selama 2-10 tahun. PT. PAL kini total memiliki 1.542 pekerja.
> 
> Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PT. Pindad Ade Bagdja mengatakan lokasi baru untuk pengembangan produksi harus tersebar di Indonesia. “Jangan menempatkan semua telur dalam satu keranjang,” ujarnya di acara yang sama. Penyebaran lokasi intinya demi keamanan fasilitas.
> 
> Kantor pusat PT. Pindad di Bandung seluas 66 hektare digunakan untuk produksi senjata, kendaraan khusus, dan produk industrial dengan karyawan berjumlah 1.958 orang.
> 
> Lokasi kedua di Turen, Malang sebagai divisi munisi seluas 166 hektare dengan produk munisi (peluru) juga bahan peledak dengan karyawan berjumlah 583 orang.
> 
> Krishna S. Pribadi dari Pusat Mitigasi Bencana ITB mengatakan, lokasi baru pengembangan industri pertahanan harus memperhitungkan kondisi daerah rawan bencana.
> 
> Kerawanan itu terkait bencana geologi seperti gempa, tsunami, dan bencana hidrometeorologi seperti banjir juga longsor. “Bukan tidak bisa membangun, tapi investasinya harus besar,” kata dia.
> 
> 
> Does this mean lampung will be kawasan industri pertahanan?
> 
> What can i say, with this news https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ko...jakarta-indonesia-ingin-kopassus-bisa-kembali
> 
> And this https://www.kemhan.go.id/2019/07/31...s-bahas-peningkatan-kerjasama-pertahanan.html
> 
> Both U.S DoD and senator they give us a message, they're to fullfill our defence equipment needs,they also accept imbal dagang methods,thats why boeing gencar2nya offers pegasus, wedgetail and poseidon in one package and give us green light for discount same with Lockheed they're really confident that viper will fulfill new sq and replace out hawk armada i hope boeing offers F15X too its more promising than current su 35


Intinya rugi nya lebih banyak klo sampai kita beli sukhoi series. Mulai CAATSA, interoperability, life cycle cost. Semua cuma demi 11 sukhoi yang ga sampe 1 skadron full??


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> *PT PAL Siapkan Pabrik Kapal Perang di Lampung*
> Reporter:
> *Anwar Siswadi (Kontributor)*
> Editor:
> *Yudono Yanuar*
> Kamis, 4 April 2019 09:00 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRI Silas Papare-386 menembakkan meriam 57 milimeter dalam Gladi Tugas Tempur (Glagaspur) Tingkat III (L3) di anjungan KRI Semarang 594 di perairan Laut Jawa, Jawa Tengah, Kamis 14 Maret 2019. Latihan berupa formasi taktis serta latihan menembak tersebut melibatkan sepuluh kapal perang yang diantaranya adalah KRI Bung Tomo-357 dan KRI Kapitan Pattimura-371. ANTARA FOTO/Ari Bowo Sucipto
> 
> TEMPO.CO, Bandung - Badan Usaha Milik Negara bidang pertahanan memerlukan pengembangan tempat baru. Lokasinya harus terpencar demi keamanan. PT. PAL (Penataran Angkatan Laut) dan PT. Pindad (Perindustrian TNI Angkatan Darat) misalnya, punya calon lokasi anyar di Lampung dan beberapa daerah di Indonesia.
> 
> Kapal Selam Produksi PT PAL Siap Diserahkan ke TNI AL
> 
> Direktur Rekayasa Umum dan Pemeliharaan serta Perbaikan PT. PAL Indonesia Sutrisno mengatakan pengembangan lokasi baru di tempat lain sementara manajemen tetap di Surabaya
> 
> “Membangun fasilitas dan tenaga kerja, pemikiran saya dilakukan secara bertahap,” katanya di acara diskusi pengembangan industri pertahanan di Aula Barat Institut Teknologi Bandung, Selasa, 2 April 2019.
> 
> Calon lokasi baru untuk pengembangan PT PAL berada di daerah Tanggamus, Lampung. Rencananya untuk menyiapkan galangan kapal perang dalam periode 50 tahun ke depan.
> 
> Penyiapan lahan misalnya diproyeksikan kajiannya selama 1-3 tahun, meliputi studi geografi, topografi dan geologi, dan studi oseanografi.
> 
> Adapun pembangunan fasilitas mencakup pembangunan area, tempat peluncuran dan dermaga, dan penyiapan alat angkat selama 5-20 tahun serta penyiapan tenaga kerja selama 2-10 tahun. PT. PAL kini total memiliki 1.542 pekerja.
> 
> Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PT. Pindad Ade Bagdja mengatakan lokasi baru untuk pengembangan produksi harus tersebar di Indonesia. “Jangan menempatkan semua telur dalam satu keranjang,” ujarnya di acara yang sama. Penyebaran lokasi intinya demi keamanan fasilitas.
> 
> Kantor pusat PT. Pindad di Bandung seluas 66 hektare digunakan untuk produksi senjata, kendaraan khusus, dan produk industrial dengan karyawan berjumlah 1.958 orang.
> 
> Lokasi kedua di Turen, Malang sebagai divisi munisi seluas 166 hektare dengan produk munisi (peluru) juga bahan peledak dengan karyawan berjumlah 583 orang.
> 
> Krishna S. Pribadi dari Pusat Mitigasi Bencana ITB mengatakan, lokasi baru pengembangan industri pertahanan harus memperhitungkan kondisi daerah rawan bencana.
> 
> Kerawanan itu terkait bencana geologi seperti gempa, tsunami, dan bencana hidrometeorologi seperti banjir juga longsor. “Bukan tidak bisa membangun, tapi investasinya harus besar,” kata dia.
> 
> 
> Does this mean lampung will be kawasan industri pertahanan?
> 
> What can i say, with this news https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ko...jakarta-indonesia-ingin-kopassus-bisa-kembali
> 
> And this https://www.kemhan.go.id/2019/07/31...s-bahas-peningkatan-kerjasama-pertahanan.html
> 
> Both U.S DoD and senator they give us a message, they're to fullfill our defence equipment needs,they also accept imbal dagang methods,thats why boeing gencar2nya offers pegasus, wedgetail and poseidon in one package and give us green light for discount same with Lockheed they're really confident that viper will fulfill new sq and replace out hawk armada i hope boeing offers F15X too its more promising than current su 35



It's not just PT.PAL , the whole defense industries (PT DI , Pindad , PT PAL) were planned to set a new production line and RnD workshop in lampung . it was planned to set at tanggamus regency , but after the recent incident of undetected tsunami due to half of the krakatoa part land slided to the sea , i think the government now will rethink for the alternatives location (better avoid the area near tectonic plate)


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> *PT PAL Siapkan Pabrik Kapal Perang di Lampung*
> Reporter:
> *Anwar Siswadi (Kontributor)*
> Editor:
> *Yudono Yanuar*
> Kamis, 4 April 2019 09:00 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRI Silas Papare-386 menembakkan meriam 57 milimeter dalam Gladi Tugas Tempur (Glagaspur) Tingkat III (L3) di anjungan KRI Semarang 594 di perairan Laut Jawa, Jawa Tengah, Kamis 14 Maret 2019. Latihan berupa formasi taktis serta latihan menembak tersebut melibatkan sepuluh kapal perang yang diantaranya adalah KRI Bung Tomo-357 dan KRI Kapitan Pattimura-371. ANTARA FOTO/Ari Bowo Sucipto
> 
> TEMPO.CO, Bandung - Badan Usaha Milik Negara bidang pertahanan memerlukan pengembangan tempat baru. Lokasinya harus terpencar demi keamanan. PT. PAL (Penataran Angkatan Laut) dan PT. Pindad (Perindustrian TNI Angkatan Darat) misalnya, punya calon lokasi anyar di Lampung dan beberapa daerah di Indonesia.
> 
> Kapal Selam Produksi PT PAL Siap Diserahkan ke TNI AL
> 
> Direktur Rekayasa Umum dan Pemeliharaan serta Perbaikan PT. PAL Indonesia Sutrisno mengatakan pengembangan lokasi baru di tempat lain sementara manajemen tetap di Surabaya
> 
> “Membangun fasilitas dan tenaga kerja, pemikiran saya dilakukan secara bertahap,” katanya di acara diskusi pengembangan industri pertahanan di Aula Barat Institut Teknologi Bandung, Selasa, 2 April 2019.
> 
> Calon lokasi baru untuk pengembangan PT PAL berada di daerah Tanggamus, Lampung. Rencananya untuk menyiapkan galangan kapal perang dalam periode 50 tahun ke depan.
> 
> Penyiapan lahan misalnya diproyeksikan kajiannya selama 1-3 tahun, meliputi studi geografi, topografi dan geologi, dan studi oseanografi.
> 
> Adapun pembangunan fasilitas mencakup pembangunan area, tempat peluncuran dan dermaga, dan penyiapan alat angkat selama 5-20 tahun serta penyiapan tenaga kerja selama 2-10 tahun. PT. PAL kini total memiliki 1.542 pekerja.
> 
> Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PT. Pindad Ade Bagdja mengatakan lokasi baru untuk pengembangan produksi harus tersebar di Indonesia. “Jangan menempatkan semua telur dalam satu keranjang,” ujarnya di acara yang sama. Penyebaran lokasi intinya demi keamanan fasilitas.
> 
> Kantor pusat PT. Pindad di Bandung seluas 66 hektare digunakan untuk produksi senjata, kendaraan khusus, dan produk industrial dengan karyawan berjumlah 1.958 orang.
> 
> Lokasi kedua di Turen, Malang sebagai divisi munisi seluas 166 hektare dengan produk munisi (peluru) juga bahan peledak dengan karyawan berjumlah 583 orang.
> 
> Krishna S. Pribadi dari Pusat Mitigasi Bencana ITB mengatakan, lokasi baru pengembangan industri pertahanan harus memperhitungkan kondisi daerah rawan bencana.
> 
> Kerawanan itu terkait bencana geologi seperti gempa, tsunami, dan bencana hidrometeorologi seperti banjir juga longsor. “Bukan tidak bisa membangun, tapi investasinya harus besar,” kata dia.
> 
> 
> Does this mean lampung will be kawasan industri pertahanan?
> 
> What can i say, with this news https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ko...jakarta-indonesia-ingin-kopassus-bisa-kembali
> 
> And this https://www.kemhan.go.id/2019/07/31...s-bahas-peningkatan-kerjasama-pertahanan.html
> 
> Both U.S DoD and senator they give us a message, they're to fullfill our defence equipment needs,they also accept imbal dagang methods,thats why boeing gencar2nya offers pegasus, wedgetail and poseidon in one package and give us green light for discount same with Lockheed they're really confident that viper will fulfill new sq and replace out hawk armada i hope boeing offers F15X too its more promising than current su 35


So that means no penawaran F-15 from them yet?
Masih jauh panggang dari api yah...
Niat untuk ambil elang ini beneran ada di tni atau angan2 kita aja?


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> So that means no penawaran F-15 from them yet?
> Masih jauh panggang dari api yah...
> Niat untuk ambil elang ini beneran ada di tni atau angan2 kita aja?


there was an old video of petinggi TNI saying that they would get the F-15 if the "budget" were right , i believe some of the guy here save the video .


----------



## HellFireIndo

umigami said:


> So that means no penawaran F-15 from them yet?
> Masih jauh panggang dari api yah...
> Niat untuk ambil elang ini beneran ada di tni atau angan2 kita aja?


Beberapa waktu lalu di-share disini video pernyataan Marsekal TNI mengenai pengganti F-5 Tiger, dia bilang bisa Su-35, F-16 Viper atau bahkan F-15.


----------



## Kansel

HellFireIndo said:


> Beberapa waktu lalu di-share disini video pernyataan Marsekal TNI mengenai pengganti F-5 Tiger, dia bilang bisa Su-35, F-16 Viper atau bahkan F-15.


Bruh i thought double engine fighter is required for F-5 replacer



umigami said:


> So that means no penawaran F-15 from them yet?
> Masih jauh panggang dari api yah...
> Niat untuk ambil elang ini beneran ada di tni atau angan2 kita aja?


Boeing still unsure about F-5 replacer situation probably thats why they not offering F15X yet


----------



## mandala



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

mandala said:


>


to be honest , the edit with part of the "Behind the enemy line" movies scene in the last section of the video is really unnecessary lol.


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> there was an old video of petinggi TNI saying that they would get the F-15 if the "budget" were right , i believe some of the guy here save the video .


I do have bro




__ https://www.facebook.com/




He say if we have enough budget we'll take F15,i i thi we do have budget now ask for cpo trade plus some bonus or discount

Kinda triggered why they don't even consider super hornet or typhoon as F-5 replacer if we have full equipment hornet its litteraly a missile truck, cost efficient and spare parts everywhere


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> I do have bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He say if we have enough budget we'll take F15,i i thi we do have budget now ask for cpo trade plus some bonus or discount
> 
> Kinda triggered why they don't even consider super hornet or typhoon as F-5 replacer if we have full equipment hornet its litteraly a missile truck, cost efficient and spare parts everywhere


 They are air force guy, maybe only ever talk with usaf guys, so SHornet never come in mind..
AU ya gaulnya sama sesama AU, ngapain usaf ngomongin hornet, kan ada rivalitas juga. Gitu mungkin


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> I do have bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He say if we have enough budget we'll take F15,i i thi we do have budget now ask for cpo trade plus some bonus or discount
> 
> Kinda triggered why they don't even consider super hornet or typhoon as F-5 replacer if we have full equipment hornet its litteraly a missile truck, cost efficient and spare parts everywhere



Super Hornets are a better bang for your buck than the F-15.

They are stupid capable for their price.


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> It's not just PT.PAL , the whole defense industries (PT DI , Pindad , PT PAL) were planned to set a new production line and RnD workshop in lampung . it was planned to set at tanggamus regency , but after the recent incident of undetected tsunami due to half of the krakatoa part land slided to the sea , i think the government now will rethink for the alternatives location (better avoid the area near tectonic plate)



If in east kalimantan are it is secure? Or maybe emmm in ambon?


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> If in east kalimantan are it is secure? Or maybe emmm in ambon?


there's a big and long fault line/tectonic plate in northern part of east indonesia , northern part of maluku , papua , biak etc , are very common for quake to happened. northern sea of java , sumatera are relatively safe , kalimantan is even more safer.


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> there's a big and long fault line/tectonic plate in northern part of east indonesia , northern part of maluku , papua , biak etc , are very common for quake to happened. northern sea of java , sumatera are relatively safe , kalimantan is even more safer.



Kalimantan ok it maybe safest other region

Maybe in au mindset f18 is desiganted only for naval purpose...
Btw malysia also used f18 
So they prefer f15 to match RSAF?

(Kalo rudal gotongan kaprang kita prefer mana sih)


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> Kalimantan ok it maybe safest other region
> 
> Maybe in au mindset f18 is desiganted only for naval purpose...
> Btw malysia also used f18
> So they prefer f15 to match RSAF?
> 
> (Kalo rudal gotongan kaprang kita prefer mana sih)


Exocet for ashm if u talking about AAM lets just wait for iver,for now mica andalannya,also as far as i know F18 dinilai nanggung sama au au makanya gak terlalu diconsider padahal bisa jadi missile truck



umigami said:


> They are air force guy, maybe only ever talk with usaf guys, so SHornet never come in mind..
> AU ya gaulnya sama sesama AU, ngapain usaf ngomongin hornet, kan ada rivalitas juga. Gitu mungkin


Bro gausah jauh jauh,RAAF used Shornet and use them in latgab bareng AU

Ralat,i mean SAM not AAM


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> Maybe in au mindset f18 is desiganted only for naval purpose...
> Btw malysia also used f18
> So they prefer f15 to match RSAF?



F-18E/F Super Hornet is an entirely different platform than F-18C/D Hornet despite their similar name & designation. Comparing them is like comparing orange to apple.

I doubt the reason is to match RSAF, the most likely consideration are combat range & payload among other things


----------



## umigami

It's great that we get closer and closer to Boeing massive procurement deal (oh super eagle.... , mudah-mudahan kesampaian), but this tankers problem get me nervous


----------



## mandala

KF-X.













https://m.blog.naver.com/PostView.n...er.com/SectionPostSearch.nhn?searchValue=Kf-x

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

@Kansel
So we stick with already betel prupen exocet? Are mbda in future still upfraded this missile?

Also for SAM for naval force are we more stick to european style or american style?

Which one has better (parameter : easy to maintenance, eqsy to use, spare part, ToT, price-of course-, also "kerawanan embargo"?

F15SA the saudis' f15 can carry many missile load with latest AMBER weapon carry system..... can carry dozen missile

(Saudi jual barang bekasan ga ya.... slain jepang gtu lho)

If KFX dipadangin amber kyk f15sa jd bombtruck dah
Base on that pic,
Kfx only had 6 hardpoint or more? In fuselage?


----------



## Kansel

Goddamn guys this is really awesome option for us,according to this news
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...wo-variants-and-no-it-wont-cost-100m-per-copy
8 F15X will cost around 1,1b if we purchase 16 F15X it will cost around 2,2b lets say we use the same way like su 35 (50% trade return) kalo diitung2 lebih murah &menguntungkan dibanding 11 unit su 35


----------



## Ruhnama

mandala said:


>



Lahdala yonarhanud 1 kostrad, pke mistral ama ss2 skrg?
Seinget gw pke zsu 23-2 dan ss1

Wuih
(Tempat ane pas sd ldk ampe jd gosong makan sambil dmarah2in dpukul2in ompreng k deket telinga..... banyak soang pulak
Kenangan masa lalu wkwkkwk
Ah oot)

Wkwkkwk a mistral shoot down f18
Btw there are 2 type mistral launcher manual and automated (with mg)?


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> @Kansel
> So we stick with already betel prupen exocet? Are mbda in future still upfraded this missile?
> 
> Also for SAM for naval force are we more stick to european style or american style?
> 
> Which one has better (parameter : easy to maintenance, eqsy to use, spare part, ToT, price-of course-, also "kerawanan embargo"?
> 
> F15SA the saudis' f15 can carry many missile load with latest AMBER weapon carry system..... can carry dozen missile
> 
> (Saudi jual barang bekasan ga ya.... slain jepang gtu lho)
> 
> If KFX dipadangin amber kyk f15sa jd bombtruck dah
> Base on that pic,
> Kfx only had 6 hardpoint or more? In fuselage?


About SAM once again let's just wait for iver,but if you looking at current pattern the highest chance is american SAM but didn't know the sure thing

IMO "embargo" is such a past now,if they going to embargo us they're losing one big ally to stop China military expansion in LCS

That i didn't know but our president ordered TNI to stop purchasing second hand alutsista to prevent more accident


----------



## Gundala

Kansel said:


> Bruh i thought double engine fighter is required for F-5 replacer


Its the range in relation to combat radius/range and its future home base. Only F15 is close enough for AU requirements regarding range. Draw a circle of SU35 combat radius/range by putting Iswahjudi as a center, then you will see what the role of heavy fighter with excellent range can provide additional layer of defense either for future Viper ska in Kupang or west, north, south side of it. There are other options if we decide not to go for Heavy fighters but it might require additional numbers of airframe, maybe twice as much. 

KFX is to be avaiable 2026++, and as like any other new fighters it would take time to mature (bug fix etc). The range of KFX is 50% more than F16 but still less then SU35/F15. With this KFX time frame I can understand why AU still want SU35. By the time kfx is mature enough we hopefully would already have enough workhorse (Viper), perhaps after that we can start to retire the old SU while slowly adding more numbers to KFX. Thats some of the reason why AU still need heavy fighters I think. Price wise F15 cost more then SU35, but we can always argue one fighter acquisition cost and life cost. Put politics and commonality into that mix and prolly we can understand why its not easy to go on with SU35 or even switch to other type of fighters. We all can argue back and forth about it, but its important for us to understand that AU need to operate effective in any missions or assignment. By having medium range fighters with only 1 air tanker avaiable is not a wise choice. With future plan to get it is still uncertain I guess it would be wise if we stick to heavy fighters for now.



Kansel said:


> Goddamn guys this is really awesome option for us,according to this news
> https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...wo-variants-and-no-it-wont-cost-100m-per-copy
> 8 F15X will cost around 1,1b if we purchase 16 F15X it will cost around 2,2b lets say we use the same way like su 35 (50% trade return) kalo diitung2 lebih murah &menguntungkan dibanding 11 unit su 35


Bruh those 11 SU35 price already comes with missiles and stuffs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Gundala said:


> Its the range in relation to combat radius/range and its future home base. Only F15 is close enough for AU requirements regarding range. Draw a circle of SU35 combat radius/range by putting Iswahjudi as a center, then you will see what the role of heavy fighter with excellent range can provide additional layer of defense either for future Viper ska in Kupang or west, north, south side of it. There are other options if we decide not to go for Heavy fighters but it might require additional numbers of airframe, maybe twice as much.
> 
> KFX is to be avaiable 2026++, and as like any other new fighters it would take time to mature (bug fix etc). The range of KFX is 50% more than F16 but still less then SU35/F15. With this KFX time frame I can understand why AU still want SU35. By the time kfx is mature enough we hopefully would already have enough workhorse (Viper), perhaps after that we can start to retire the old SU while slowly adding more numbers to KFX. Thats some of the reason why AU still need heavy fighters I think. Price wise F15 cost more then SU35, but we can always argue one fighter acquisition cost and life cost. Put politics and commonality into that mix and prolly we can understand why its not easy to go on with SU35 or even switch to other type of fighters. We all can argue back and forth about it, but its important for us to understand that AU need to operate effective in any missions or assignment. By having medium range fighters with only 1 air tanker avaiable is not a wise choice. With future plan to get it is still uncertain I guess it would be wise if we stick to heavy fighters for now.
> 
> 
> Bruh those 11 SU35 price already comes with missiles and stuffs


Dont get trap in perang dagang antar sales bro LOL

Its different to get what we want and what we need


----------



## Kansel

Gundala said:


> Its the range in relation to combat radius/range and its future home base. Only F15 is close enough for AU requirements regarding range. Draw a circle of SU35 combat radius/range by putting Iswahjudi as a center, then you will see what the role of heavy fighter with excellent range can provide additional layer of defense either for future Viper ska in Kupang or west, north, south side of it. There are other options if we decide not to go for Heavy fighters but it might require additional numbers of airframe, maybe twice as much.
> 
> KFX is to be avaiable 2026++, and as like any other new fighters it would take time to mature (bug fix etc). The range of KFX is 50% more than F16 but still less then SU35/F15. With this KFX time frame I can understand why AU still want SU35. By the time kfx is mature enough we hopefully would already have enough workhorse (Viper), perhaps after that we can start to retire the old SU while slowly adding more numbers to KFX. Thats some of the reason why AU still need heavy fighters I think. Price wise F15 cost more then SU35, but we can always argue one fighter acquisition cost and life cost. Put politics and commonality into that mix and prolly we can understand why its not easy to go on with SU35 or even switch to other type of fighters. We all can argue back and forth about it, but its important for us to understand that AU need to operate effective in any missions or assignment. By having medium range fighters with only 1 air tanker avaiable is not a wise choice. With future plan to get it is still uncertain I guess it would be wise if we stick to heavy fighters for now.
> 
> 
> Bruh those 11 SU35 price already comes with missiles and stuffs


If we decided to purchase F15X it will comes up with full arm tho (gak selengkap qatar tapi),political effect&trade problems is the current barriers from getting us an SU-35

Not to mention that price per unit for 20.000 operating hours, it's really worth it

In the end lets just see the progress,if the political effects got countered by our diplomacy and trade problems finished this year its not a problem anymore then,but I'm really hoping for F15X its gave us more benefit dan lebih meyakinkan dengan kondisi sekarang


----------



## striver44

*Skadron pantjar gas 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> *Skadron pantjar gas
> 
> 
> 
> *



De Havilland Vampire trainer version, Indonesian Air Forces first Jet powered fighter/aircraft


----------



## HellFireIndo

Marine Rouge said:


> De Havilland Vampire trainer version, Indonesian Air Forces first Jet powered fighter/aircraft
> 
> View attachment 580600


Our Airmen actually even prefers this (to fly) over MiGs.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Our Airmen actually even prefers this (to fly) over MiGs.



De Havilland problem is UK being UK, regarding our problem with them and Netherland, and spares of De Havilland and Fairy Gannet being blocked by them is quite a problem and headache to us at the time. I would deal with USA , Germany or spain over UK 1000 times over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Marine Rouge said:


> De Havilland problem is UK being UK, regarding our problem with them and Netherland, and spares of De Havilland and Fairy Gannet being blocked by them is quite a problem and headache to us at the time. I would deal with USA , Germany or spain over UK 1000 times over.


Couldn't agree more, businessing with them is really hard to deal with,restrictionnya banyak banget jauh lebih parah compared to US&Germany


----------



## umigami

HellFireIndo said:


> Our Airmen actually even prefers this (to fly) over MiGs.


Why?
What's wrong with the mig?
I mean, performance wise, mig 21 definitely hundreds times better than this, right?


----------



## striver44

umigami said:


> Why?
> What's wrong with the mig?
> I mean, performance wise, mig 21 definitely hundreds times better than this, right?


One of AURI best pilot at the time Leo wattimena actually had this to say

"_Saat itu, pada saat ingin menerbangkan pesawat buatan Uni Soviet itu, baru sekali take off and landing, kemudian turun kembali Leo Wattimena langsung berkomentar : "*Ini pesawat jelek".* Meskipun begitu, tetap menerbangkan pesawat supersonik delta tersebut. Sementara di masa kejayaannya, bahwa pesawat supersonik delta merupakan pesawat unggulan produksi Uni Soviet."_
https://jurnaljakarta.com/berita-8493-kisah-penerbang-legendaris-auri-leo-wattimena.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

striver44 said:


> One of AURI best pilot at the time Leo wattimena actually had this to say
> 
> "_Saat itu, pada saat ingin menerbangkan pesawat buatan Uni Soviet itu, baru sekali take off and landing, kemudian turun kembali Leo Wattimena langsung berkomentar : "*Ini pesawat jelek".* Meskipun begitu, tetap menerbangkan pesawat supersonik delta tersebut. Sementara di masa kejayaannya, bahwa pesawat supersonik delta merupakan pesawat unggulan produksi Uni Soviet."_
> https://jurnaljakarta.com/berita-8493-kisah-penerbang-legendaris-auri-leo-wattimena.html


Yes that true mig 21 have bad stability when they almost run out of gas, but still stample of eastern fighter idiology; easy maintanance refuel and go, landing refuel and go

" and if they only can fight to be shot down make it cheap" so hundred will beat the few


----------



## Ruhnama

Bu


striver44 said:


> One of AURI best pilot at the time Leo wattimena actually had this to say
> 
> "_Saat itu, pada saat ingin menerbangkan pesawat buatan Uni Soviet itu, baru sekali take off and landing, kemudian turun kembali Leo Wattimena langsung berkomentar : "*Ini pesawat jelek".* Meskipun begitu, tetap menerbangkan pesawat supersonik delta tersebut. Sementara di masa kejayaannya, bahwa pesawat supersonik delta merupakan pesawat unggulan produksi Uni Soviet."_
> https://jurnaljakarta.com/berita-8493-kisah-penerbang-legendaris-auri-leo-wattimena.html



Pdhl viet ngandalin banget ni pesawat. Ampe dpake tu ama indiahe lawan pakistan ampe jatoh drudal aim 120
Btw knp auri jaman harto ga minta beli f4 ya


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
4 unit 3900 ton corvette,cost around 19 triliun,isnt it cheap dibandingin sama PKR?


----------



## Gundala

barjo said:


> Dont get trap in perang dagang antar sales bro LOL
> 
> Its different to get what we want and what we need


LOL yea, I try not to bro. Was just trying to make a point on the user perspective instead of spec one. I agree bro, the "need" formulate the fighter specifications then translate into what kind of fighters that we want. Not the other way around


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Please read this news especially on second and third paragraph. Apparently the reason why Indonesia chose Chinese made UAV and not Israel anymore is because Israel restrict us for fully using it and *all this time Israel is the one who operate Israeli drone in our territory.*

What do you think?

https://m.detik.com/news/berita/d-3...adi-pilih-drone-buatan-china-ketimbang-israel

Salah satu contoh kemandirian memilih berdasarkan kebutuhan adalah pesawat nirawak alias drone. Indonesia pernah menggunakan produk Israel, negara yang paling menguasai teknologi drone. Tapi sampai sekarang negara itu tak mau melepas kendali pengoperasian pesawat-pesawat tersebut. Akhirnya, Hadi memilih drone buatan dalam negeri dan China.

"Alasannya, hanya China yang tak membatasi pemanfaatan drone produksi mereka, siapa pun boleh membeli teknologi maksimal yang mereka hasilkan," kata Hadi dalam buku Anak Sersan Jadi Panglima yang diluncurkan, Jumat (16/3/2018).


----------



## trishna_amṛta

This is interesting :

*Indonesian investigators determine 737 MAX design flaw, oversight lapses in Lion Air crash: Report*

*https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asia/indonesian-investigators-determine-boeing-737-max-design-flaw-11933042*


----------



## Ruhnama

Kucing itu imut said:


> *all this time Israel is the one who operate Israeli drone in our territory.*



So our heron drone totally controlled by tel aviv?
Or maybe if we use israeli weapon have sensitive issue?

Btw if panglima say the drone nust battle proven why not choose turkish designed drone?
Battle proven in Syria, can tot, türk friendly country to RI.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Ruhnama said:


> So our heron drone totally controlled by tel aviv?
> Or maybe if we use israeli weapon have sensitive issue?
> 
> Btw if panglima say the drone nust battle proven why not choose turkish designed drone?
> Battle proven in Syria, can tot, türk friendly country to RI.....



PTDI facilities - 2018 






2019 - First Flight


----------



## Raduga

dBSPL said:


> PTDI facilities - 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2019 - First Flight


That's not PTDI that's BBTA3 (Balai Besar Teknologi Aerodinamika, Aeroelastika dan Aeroakustika) a government owned wind tunnel testing facility (in tangerang if remember) under the jurisdiction of BPPT





Thariq kemal habibie (habibie son) visiting BBTA3 wind tunnel facility . If i remember correctly we are the only country in ASEAN that have wind tunnel testing facility , beside that i believe singapore probably had too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> That's not PTDI that's BBTA3 (Balai Besar Teknologi Aerodinamika, Aeroelastika dan Aeroakustika) a government owned wind tunnel testing facility (in tangerang if remember) under the jurisdiction of BPPT
> 
> View attachment 580749
> 
> Thariq kemal habibie (habibie son) visiting BBTA3 wind tunnel facility . If i remember correctly we are the only country in ASEAN that have wind tunnel testing facility , beside that i believe singapore probably had too.


I searched of "Singapore Aircraft Wind Tunnel", what came up was indoor recreational skydiving wind tunnel, so apparently they didn't have aircraft aerodynamics wind tunnel like us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

I found a pdf regarding a test of "attack aircraft" in our subsonic wind tunnel
https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1742-6596/1005/1/012041/pdf
https://docplayer.info/47221954-Des...nik-sebagai-sarana-pendukung-program-kfx.html
and it seems like that attack aircraft were KF-X .



HellFireIndo said:


> I searched of "Singapore Aircraft Wind Tunnel", what came up was indoor recreational skydiving wind tunnel, so apparently they didn't have aircraft aerodynamics wind tunnel like us.


its hard to find something like that , if you try to search it with the same keyword with "indonesia" and "wind tunnel facility" the one that going to showed up first is probably another indoor skydiving recreational place


----------



## Kansel

INTERNATIONAL
*RESEPSI DIPLOMATIK INDONESIA DIGELAR DI GEDUNG SENAT AS*
22 SEPTEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Resepsi Diplomatik dalam rangka peringatan Hari Ulang Tahun Kemerdekaan RI di Gedung Senat AS (DPD) di Capitol Hill. (KBRI Washington DC)_

Penyelenggaraan Resepsi Diplomatik dalam rangka peringatan Hari Ulang Tahun Kemerdekaan RI di ibu Kota Amerika Serikat pada 2019 agak berbeda dari biasanya.

Jika selama ini Wisma Indonesia menjadi lokasi penyelenggaraan, pada resepsi tahun ini, Gedung Senat AS (DPD) di Capitol Hill (Gedung Kongres/ parlemen AS) yang sangat bersejarah dipilih menjadi tempat resepsi untuk memperingati HUT ke-74 kemerdekaan RI, sekaligus merayakan 70 tahun hubungan diplomatik RI-AS yang jatuh pada tahun ini, demikian dikutip dari rilis pers resmi KBRI Washington DC, Minggu (22/09/2019).

Dilansir dari laman _Liputan6 (22/ 09/ 2019)_, Lebih dari 300 undangan hadir di gedung tempat bekerja para Senator (anggota DPD atau Senat) dan anggota DPR AS (House of Representatives) ini.

Di samping para Duta Besar dari negara-negara ASEAN dan beberapa negara sahabat, hadir pula perwakilan dari Pemerintah AS. Tampak antara lain Marie Royce, Assistant Secretary of State for Educational and Cultural Affairs; Randall G. Schriver, Assistant Secretary of Defense for Indo-Pacific Security Affairs; dan Duta Besar Nathan Sales, Act. Under Secretary of State for Security, Democracy, and Human Rights/Coordinator for Counterterrorism.

Di antara anggota kongres yang hadir adalah Ted Yoho (R-FL), John Shimkus (R-IL), dan Don Bacon (R-NE). Hadir pula Senator Tammy Duckworth (D-IL) yang juga anggota Senate Armed Services Committee.

Acara diawali dengan masuknya Color Guards Angkatan Laut Indonesia dan Amerika Serikat, yang membawa bendera Indonesia dan Amerika Serikat.

Lagu kebangsaan Indonesia Raya dan Star Spangled Banner yang dengan sangat merdu dikumandangkan secara a cappella (tanpa iringan musik) oleh Shakila Stevenson, penyanyi diaspora Indonesia asal Maluku, menambah khidmat suasana pembukaan acara.

“Di tempat bersejarah ini, bertepatan dengan 70 tahun perayaan hubungan bilateral RI-AS, saya ingin mengingatkan kontribusi paling penting dari AS untuk Indonesia, yaitu dukungannya terhadap Indonesia dalam mempertahankan kemerdekaan melalui pengakuan internasional. Banyak diplomat dan juru runding AS terlibat dalam Komite Jasa Baik untuk Indonesia atau yang lebih dikenal dengan Komite Tiga Negara yang dibentuk oleh Perserikatan Bangsa-Bangsa (PBB),” ungkap Duta Besar RI Mahendra Siregar mengungkapkan salah satu alasan pemilihan Capitol Hill sebagai tempat resepsi diplomatik kali ini.

“Peran Kongres AS juga sangat besar dalam mengirimkan pesan kepada pemerintah kolonial saat itu agar serius mengalihkan kekuasaan kepada Indonesia, jika bantuan Marshall Plan ingin tetap diteruskan,” lanjutnya menegaskan.

Dubes Mahendra Siregar yang malam itu mengenakan pakaian nasional Teluk Belanga, juga menyampaikan kemajuan Indonesia di bidang politik sebagai negara demokrasi presidensial terbesar dunia dengan masyarakat yang majemuk dan toleran.

“Indonesia sejak awal pendiriannya mengakui pentingnya kerja sama internasional termasuk kerja sama bilateral dengan Amerika Serikat. Terlebih saat ini Presiden Joko Widodo telah berkomitmen untuk memperkuat ekonomi dan pembangunan SDM, investasi infrastruktur, dan good governance,” tambahnya meyakinkan sambil menggarisbawahi kemajuan kerja sama lainnya termasuk pertahanan RI- AS.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


----------



## Nike

one of the most experiences, efficient ans tested SAR agency in the region 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149627840637227009

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> I found a pdf regarding a test of "attack aircraft" in our subsonic wind tunnel
> https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1742-6596/1005/1/012041/pdf
> https://docplayer.info/47221954-Des...nik-sebagai-sarana-pendukung-program-kfx.html
> and it seems like that attack aircraft were KF-X .
> 
> 
> its hard to find something like that , if you try to search it with the same keyword with "indonesia" and "wind tunnel facility" the one that going to showed up first is probably another indoor skydiving recreational place


Tried it, the Tukey-Indonesia UAV wind tunnel project showed up as expected, considering Singapore's marketing skill, i expected better, it's not there.


----------



## Kansel

Any news about our 81 mm mekatronik mortar? Also is there any plan to create mortar variant on our pandur later?


----------



## Ruhnama

Gw mau tanya pke b indo aja soalnya ag sensitif
Wamena rusuh lagi ad apa lagi ya? Kata detik.com ad tni yg gugur

(Btw gw ad sdkit ngeri ditambah kondisi jkt skrg....)


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> Gw mau tanya pke b indo aja soalnya ag sensitif
> Wamena rusuh lagi ad apa lagi ya? Kata detik.com ad tni yg gugur
> 
> (Btw gw ad sdkit ngeri ditambah kondisi jkt skrg....)


No idea,kayaknya some sort of provokator thing again


----------



## Nike

coincidence with UN general assembly?


----------



## Rayadipa

Kata polri karena ada berita hoax ttg rasisme oleh seorang guru

Dan setelah diselidiki ternyata itu gk benar


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> Gw mau tanya pke b indo aja soalnya ag sensitif
> Wamena rusuh lagi ad apa lagi ya? Kata detik.com ad tni yg gugur
> 
> (Btw gw ad sdkit ngeri ditambah kondisi jkt skrg....)



Biasa ada lagi provokator yg nyebarin hoax. Terlalu buru2x kmarin buka akses internetnya



Marine Rouge said:


> coincidence with UN general assembly?



Kalau lihat timing nya indikasinya kesitu


----------



## Nike

Looks like some humour clip from our military a good thing indeed, In the Navy by Village people. By KRI CND crew


----------



## Rayadipa

Damn 16 tewas

Remind me a rumour that there is always something big happen before 30 september


----------



## Nike

Quite funny, US music songs, by an Asian Nation Naval crew aboard Soviet made Warships.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Rayadipa said:


> Damn 16 tewas



Itu 16 yg dari warga masyarakat, ga tau lagi yg dari unsur TNI /POLRI *semoga aja ga ada lagi korban dari manapun.* Udah saatnya perlu "operasi senyap" utk pentolan2x nya, karna klau ditrusin gini bisa ancur smua ni ngara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rayadipa

Sebenarnya yg buat gw prihatin itu kebanyakan massa ini sebenarnya pelajar, anak sma dan mahasiswa.

This a really bad sign tbh. Tapi gw coba positive thinking aja mereka masih berada di "fase idealis" darah muda biasalah.

Tapi kita memang butuh "doktrin NKRI" yg kuat untuk sekolah di papua agar mereka gk jatuh sama propaganda opm. Karena opm itu biasanya pake "race card" buat narik simpati

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

trishna_amṛta said:


> Itu 16 yg dari warga masyarakat, ga tau lagi yg dari unsur TNI /POLRI *semoga aja ga ada lagi korban dari manapun.* Udah saatnya perlu "operasi senyap" utk pentolan2x nya, karna klau ditrusin gini bisa ancur smua ni ngara


 Tni yg gugur 1 org polisi 2 luka


----------



## Nike

Jokowi better to get rid off Wiranto and replaced him by Moeldoko or Mulyono (ex Kasad) both of them much more competent to hold Security issue compared to Wiranto who mirred with many shady dealings in the past

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Rayadipa said:


> Tapi kita memang butuh "doktrin NKRI" yg kuat untuk sekolah di papua agar mereka gk jatuh sama propaganda opm. Karena opm itu biasanya pake "race card" buat narik simpati



Jgnkan di Papua, sekolah di pulau Jawa aja udah minim Wawasan Nusantara & Pancasila nya, dasarnya kurikulum pendidikan kita yg masalah, masih jauh lebih bagus kurikulum jaman OrBa kalau urusan Wawasan Nusantara & Pancasila.



Marine Rouge said:


> Jokowi better to get rid off Wiranto and replaced him by Moeldoko or Mulyono (ex Kasad) both of them much more competent to hold Security issue compared to Wiranto who mirred with many shady dealings in the past



Thinking the same thing, we all know mr. W reputation. At least the inauguration day is closing by, let's hope he do get replace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> Jokowi better to get rid off Wiranto and replaced him by Moeldoko or Mulyono (ex Kasad) both of them much more competent to hold Security issue compared to Wiranto who mirred with many shady dealings in the past


Just need few month to go



Marine Rouge said:


> Quite funny, US music songs, by an Asian Nation Naval crew aboard Soviet made Warships.


When the situation occured sis?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

barjo said:


> Just need few month to go



That still assuming he do get replace by someone more competent.


----------



## barjo

trishna_amṛta said:


> That still assuming he do get replace by someone more competent.


Replacing old tiger is a tough job, can made all bad weather coalition came down at the same time


----------



## trishna_amṛta

barjo said:


> Replacing old tiger is a tough job, can made all bad weather coalition came down at the same time



Exactly my point. I have no doubt Jokowi already had a mind to replace mr. W but finding suitable post for him in the next cabinet going to be tricky.


----------



## barjo

trishna_amṛta said:


> Exactly my point. I have no doubt Jokowi already had a mind to replace mr. W but finding suitable post for him in the next cabinet going to be tricky.


He will need a big sekoci penyelamat bro... LoL


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> Exactly my point. I have no doubt Jokowi already had a mind to replace mr. W but finding suitable post for him in the next cabinet going to be tricky.



Someone veteran and had broad mind like Juwono Sudarsono is a good adviser for him


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Marine Rouge said:


> Someone veteran and had broad mind like Juwono Sudarsono is a good adviser for him



For advising in geopolitics maybe but for MenkoPolHuKam post, I... can't comment on him. I personally prefer Moeldoko


----------



## mandala

Translated via google.

2019.09.21

*This time is not CG! South Korea unveils full-scale mockup of the 4.5th generation fighter "KFX" *

The Korean-style fighter “KFX”, which only existed in computer graphics, will finally release a full-scale mockup for the general public.

In October, the full-scale mockup of the Korean-style fighter “KFX” is finally here.

The Korean National Defense Department announced on September 19 that it will exhibit a full-scale mockup of the Korean-style fighter "KFX" under development at "Seoul ADEX 2019" to be held in Seoul on the 15th of next month.

Seoul ADEX 2019 is said to be the largest defense equipment trade fair in the Asian region at the aerospace and defense industry exhibition held in Korea once every two years.

The exhibition includes a trainer / light attack aircraft "T-50 Golden Eagle" developed by the Korean defense industry (general name), a multi-purpose helicopter "KUH-1 Surion", a tank "K-2 Black Panther", The Korean media reported that many domestic weapons such as the artillery gun "K-9 Thunder" will be on display and business talks for overseas exports will be held.

Of particular note is the full-scale mockup of the Korean-style fighter “KFX”, which Korea is jointly developing with Indonesia.

The development of KFX has already progressed to the production of prototypes, but so far only the models on computer graphics and the models exhibited at Seoul ADEX 2017 are exhibited, and the actual mockup exhibition is realized this time, seen as the purpose of raising public understanding and support for KFX development.

https://grandfleet.info/military-tr...e-mockup-of-the-4-5th-generation-fighter-kfx/

^^ Cannot freakin' wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> For advising in geopolitics maybe but for MenkoPolHuKam post, I... can't comment on him. I personally prefer Moeldoko



At least not Wiranto, 

There is people with civil oriented minded like Moeldoko, Mulyono, Endriartono Sutarto i would prefer for this post.


----------



## barjo

Marine Rouge said:


> At least not Wiranto,
> 
> There is people with civil oriented minded like Moeldoko, Mulyono, Endriartono Sutarto i would prefer for this post.


Moeldoko might good choice, a simple man


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> At least not Wiranto,
> 
> There is people with civil oriented minded like Moeldoko, Mulyono, Endriartono Sutarto i would prefer for this post.





barjo said:


> Moeldoko might good choice, a simple man


I am thinking the same thing for polhukam. Tho I rather prefer civilian for menhankam, preferably in a range of 40-60 years old


----------



## Kansel

Btw apa demo sekarang bakel se "chaos" kayak 98 nanti? Soalnya udah nyampe minta turunin presiden nih padahal biang nya dpr lagi IMO (using indonesian lang cuz sensitive topics)


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Btw apa demo sekarang bakel se "chaos" kayak 98 nanti? Soalnya udah nyampe minta turunin presiden nih padahal biang nya dpr lagi IMO (using indonesian lang cuz sensitive topics)



(Bhoso indo cmapure jowo sikit)

Masa ampe turunin presiden to? Di tempat ane ora ampe kek ngono yo

Presma usakti ora kek gtu sih.
Yg jlass pas demo skrg d kampus grogol ini dihimbau mahasiswi ora ikut aksi dlu
Hati ini mahasiwa dr smrg macam undip atau daerah liane nang luar jkt kynya pd ke jkt

Cuman ora tau bener opo ora, gara2 kmrn malem pager jebol karo tol dmasukin mahasiswa ad sc chat line d grup bilang aparat bisa "bertindak tegas"



Ahhh yeahhh kfx real size mockup, hope the mockup exhibit in indodefence expo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Kansel said:


> Btw apa demo sekarang bakel se "chaos" kayak 98 nanti? Soalnya udah nyampe minta turunin presiden nih padahal biang nya dpr lagi IMO (using indonesian lang cuz sensitive topics)


Minta turun presiden pun anggota dprnya tetep itu2 aja. Toh kalo turun skrng kan nanti dilantik lagi untuk periode 2. Kalo mau maksa turun presiden ya sekalian saja minta turun anggota DPR -_-'' 

Yang minta turun presiden itu ga memberi solusi, tapi hanya lari dari akar masalah.

Gemezzz banget sih dgn dpr sekarang. Itu RUU cepat banget diproses. Kayaknya revisi UU KPK waktu prosesnya memecahkan rekor muri tuh. Sedangkan RUU Perlindungan Data pribadi sudah bertahun-tahun masuk prioritas tapi tetap belum diproses -_-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Kucing itu imut said:


> Minta turun presiden pun anggota dprnya tetep itu2 aja. Toh kalo turun skrng kan nanti dilantik lagi untuk periode 2. Kalo mau maksa turun presiden ya sekalian saja minta turun anggota DPR -_-''
> 
> Yang minta turun presiden itu ga memberi solusi, tapi hanya lari dari akar masalah.
> 
> Gemezzz banget sih dgn dpr sekarang. Itu RUU cepat banget diproses. Kayaknya revisi UU KPK waktu prosesnya memecahkan rekor muri tuh. Sedangkan RUU Perlindungan Data pribadi sudah bertahun-tahun masuk prioritas tapi tetap belum diproses -_-


60% formasi DPR yg baru jg masih sama orang2nya. Yang milih mereka kita2 juga, so?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Purchasing this is a good choice, dueting this with fennec and make indigenous helicopter later

Btw,tadi lagi otw ke kampus ada konvoi polisi lewat pakubuwono sampe 8 truk tadi gw liat, mungkin mau full protect dpr(?) Not sure though

Ini desakan real nya dari mahasiswa,jadi yg minta turunin presiden or something else than this its just a buzzer.


----------



## faries

IDAF New Air Power System (MALE - CH4 DRONE)
courtesy of kodiklat tni, Jeff Prananda

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Purchasing this is a good choice, dueting this with fennec and make indigenous helicopter later
> 
> Btw,tadi lagi otw ke kampus ada konvoi polisi lewat pakubuwono sampe 8 truk tadi gw liat, mungkin mau full protect dpr(?) Not sure though
> 
> Ini desakan real nya dari mahasiswa,jadi yg minta turunin presiden or something else than this its just a buzzer.
> View attachment 580921


Still waiting tuntutan pemulihan hak2 korban pembunuhan yang dianggap PKI secara semena-mena tanpa pengadilan. Wkwkwkwk 



faries said:


> IDAF New Air Power System (MALE - CH4 DRONE)
> courtesy of kodiklat tni, Jeff Prananda


Finally we can operate our own drone independently.


----------



## bad sector

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Purchasing this is a good choice, dueting this with fennec and make indigenous helicopter later
> 
> Btw,tadi lagi otw ke kampus ada konvoi polisi lewat pakubuwono sampe 8 truk tadi gw liat, mungkin mau full protect dpr(?) Not sure though
> 
> Ini desakan real nya dari mahasiswa,jadi yg minta turunin presiden or something else than this its just a buzzer.
> View attachment 580921



Can you just back to topic please...i've read enough with this protest


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Kansel said:


> Btw apa demo sekarang bakel se "chaos" kayak 98 nanti? Soalnya udah nyampe minta turunin presiden nih padahal biang nya dpr lagi IMO (using indonesian lang cuz sensitive topics)


Ga nyampe pmakzulan..asal ruu kpk dibatalin,rkuhp yg dianggap pasal karet dibatalin klaar demo nya..emang sih ada yg nebeng buat turunin pres..cuma kondisi ga kayak 98 cyin..
Btw gw setuju dgn wiranto jgn lg jd menkopolhukam..tp penggantinya dr sipil dan non partai serta bersih dr masa lalu..
Sdh waktunya nunjuk menteri yg the right man in the right place..jgn lg ada nego nego sm parpol..klo emang orang parpol itu sesuai dgn bidangnya ga masalah..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

menurut gw sih ya ini demo ditunggangi pihak pihak tertentu buat alat tawar formasi mentri dikabinet yang akan dibentuk, kalau ada isu nurunin presiden itumah agendanya kaum kadal gurun aja yg ga siap kalah pas pilpres kemarin, gpp sih ngomongin politik aktual, kan ini juga menyangkut isu keamanan dalam negri juga.
note: ini cuma menurut gw aja ya, jangan ada yg ngerasa kesindir hehehehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> Btw apa demo sekarang bakel se "chaos" kayak 98 nanti? Soalnya udah nyampe minta turunin presiden nih padahal biang nya dpr lagi IMO (using indonesian lang cuz sensitive topics)



Ga lach beda kondisi nya ama 98 duu. (jadi ingat masa muda dulu ikutan turun th 98)



Ruhnama said:


> (Bhoso indo cmapure jowo sikit)
> 
> Masa ampe turunin presiden to? Di tempat ane ora ampe kek ngono yo



Gawe JongLish (Jowo English) juga gpp boss 

Seng teriak pemaksulan kui provokator bukan mainstream dari elemen mahasiswa



Kucing itu imut said:


> Still waiting tuntutan pemulihan hak2 korban pembunuhan yang dianggap PKI secara semena-mena tanpa pengadilan. Wkwkwkwk



HUush.... luka lama jgn dibuka kmbali . Cukup dgn setaun skali tiap akhir bulan September nonton film nya 



initial_d said:


> menurut gw sih ya ini demo ditunggangi pihak pihak tertentu buat alat tawar formasi mentri dikabinet yang akan dibentuk, kalau ada isu nurunin presiden itumah agendanya kaum kadal gurun aja yg ga siap kalah pas pilpres kemarin, gpp sih ngomongin politik aktual, kan ini juga menyangkut isu keamanan dalam negri juga.
> note: ini cuma menurut gw aja ya, jangan ada yg ngerasa kesindir hehehehehe



 saya jga liatnya kearah situ, tapi ada juga sebgian kecil para kdal gurun ntu yg punya agenda lain dan itu yg bahaya karna mreka khan "ndomplenk" soalah-olah ikut mainstream. 

Isu ini dan Papua termasuk urusan pertahanan & keamanan juga dan udah pada tempatnya kalau disini.


----------



## Nike

*Buat Wira-wiri di Landasan, TNI AU Pesan 35 Mobil Esemka*
*Tiga Alasan Pilih Esemka*
*Ragil Ajiyanto* - Detik Finance






3 dari 3

2.Tiga Alasan Pilih Esemka




Foto: Ragil Ajiyanto/detikcom








Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Udara (KSAU), Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna menjelaskan ada tiga pertimbangan mengapa TNI memililih mobil Esemka ini. Pertama, karena memiliki nilai ekonomis yang tinggi. Yuyu membandingkan, jika membeli mobil merk lain yang setara, harganya jauh lebih tinggi.






"Setelah saya hitung-hitung, saya pada kali ini membeli 35 mobil, kalau membeli kompetitor yang sudah ternama, kemudian harganya lebih tinggi, saya hanya dapat 25 mobil, sehingga dengan uang yang sama kalau membeli Esemka saya bisa membeli 35 mobil. Ini nilai ekonomis yang bagi saya cukup menarik, sehingga itulah yang kami ambil," kata Yuyu.

Alasan kedua, yakni jaminan dari pemerintah berkait pelayanan purna jualnya, seperti ketersediaan suku cadang dan sebagainya.

"Ketiga, turut menyukseskan program pemerintah. Kalau ada produksi dalam negeri, mengapa harus membeli keluar negeri. Tiga hal itu pertimbangan dari Angkatan Udara," katanya.

Lebih lanjut Yuyu menegaskan, anggaran pembelian mobil ini bukan dari anggaran rutin TNI AU. Melainkan dibiayai oleh Koperasi Angkatan Udara.

Sehingga dalam pembelian mobil Esemka ini, MoU ditandatangani Ketua Umum Induk Koperasi TNI AU, Marsekal Pertama TNI Nailul Humam dengan Direksi bagian marketing PT SMK, Regina.

Sebanyak 35 unit mobil pikap Esemka Bima tersebut akan diambil secepatnya. Selanjutnya akan dicat kuning di di depo-depo pemeliharaan TNI AU. Perubahan warna menjadi kuning itu disesuaikan dengan aturan internasional yang sudah baku terkait kendaraan di landasan.

"Jadi kami akan cat kuning, ada lorek-lorek putih, ada persyaratannya gitu," pungkasnya.

https://m.detik.com/finance/industr...ndasan-tni-au-pesan-35-mobil-esemka/3/#search

Just to carry aircraft spare parts and other ordnance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## afiq0110

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

norway bought 24 K9 and 10 K10 from korean... we should get our hands on these artillery... transfer the tech...


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

we did make our own design for these ampihibious vehicle... any news about it ?... or will we ever use these models again ?... are we only using bt 3f for the future ?


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

cool news from korean arms industry... i do hope pindad involved more with korean...


----------



## trishna_amṛta

This is a good start for solving Papua problem by using holistic approach rather than the typical topical approach. I just hope it can be execute correctly

https://www.antaranews.com/video/1078638/moeldoko-penyelesaian-papua-harus-secara-holistik


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> View attachment 580929
> View attachment 580930
> View attachment 580931
> View attachment 580932



That is one effective camo right there. It's very simple (not to mention free / gratis to get), and yet it's significantly breaking the vehicle silhouette


----------



## Nike

*Lapan highlights roadmap for aviation industry at AeroSummit*
24th Sep 2019 16:33





Chairman of the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (Lapan) Thomas Djamaluddin (left) hands over a placard to a speaker of AeroSummit 2019 at Bidakara Hotel, South Jakarta, Tuesday (Sept 24, 2019). (ANTARA/Martha Herlinawati Simanjuntak)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (Lapan) and stakeholders discussed the national aviation industry development roadmap at AeroSummit 2019, Jakarta, Sept 24-25, to promote the aviation industry and human resources for realizing golden Indonesia 2045.

"The main objective of this international seminar and AeroSummit is to bring together researchers, engineers, and industrialists to jointly develop space technology, particularly the aerospace technology," Lapan Chairman Thomas Djamaluddin remarked during AeroSummit 2019 at Bidakara Hotel in South Jakarta on Tuesday.

Themed "Streamlining the Synergy in Aerospace Industry," the second edition of AeroSummit, is organized by Lapan in collaboration with state aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia and Indonesia Aeronautical Engineering Center (IAEC).

Related news: RI to establish task force for national aviation industry's blueprint

The discussion of the roadmap involved all relevant stakeholders including those from the Transportation Ministry, Industry Ministry, Coordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs, aviation industry, the association of aviation and the National Committee for Economy and Industry.

In addition to highlighting the roadmap, the AeroSummit will also shed light on the key task, function, and membership of the board of trustees to expedite the development of the national aircraft technology and industry.

With this roadmap in place, the Indonesian aerospace industry is expected to develop at a quicker pace and register progress.

"To develop the aviation industry, ranging from aircraft to components, of course, we need support, including aftersales maintenance services," he stated.

He expressed hope that the roadmap discussed at the AeroSummit 2019 would be mirrored in the medium-term national development plan (RPJMN).

"The roadmap is still being prepared. Hopefully, the initial draft would be formulated soon. We will coordinate with Bappenas (the National Development Planning Agency) as far as possible to align it with the RPJMN," he added. Related news: More human resources needed to develop science, technology: Lapan

Related news: N219 aircraft under certification phase: National Aeronautics Agency


EDITED BY INE

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/133432/lapan-highlights-roadmap-for-aviation-industry-at-aerosummit


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Nike said:


> *Lapan highlights roadmap for aviation industry at AeroSummit*
> 24th Sep 2019 16:33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chairman of the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (Lapan) Thomas Djamaluddin (left) hands over a placard to a speaker of AeroSummit 2019 at Bidakara Hotel, South Jakarta, Tuesday (Sept 24, 2019). (ANTARA/Martha Herlinawati Simanjuntak)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (Lapan) and stakeholders discussed the national aviation industry development roadmap at AeroSummit 2019, Jakarta, Sept 24-25, to promote the aviation industry and human resources for realizing golden Indonesia 2045.
> 
> "The main objective of this international seminar and AeroSummit is to bring together researchers, engineers, and industrialists to jointly develop space technology, particularly the aerospace technology," Lapan Chairman Thomas Djamaluddin remarked during AeroSummit 2019 at Bidakara Hotel in South Jakarta on Tuesday.
> 
> Themed "Streamlining the Synergy in Aerospace Industry," the second edition of AeroSummit, is organized by Lapan in collaboration with state aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia and Indonesia Aeronautical Engineering Center (IAEC).
> 
> Related news: RI to establish task force for national aviation industry's blueprint
> 
> The discussion of the roadmap involved all relevant stakeholders including those from the Transportation Ministry, Industry Ministry, Coordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs, aviation industry, the association of aviation and the National Committee for Economy and Industry.
> 
> In addition to highlighting the roadmap, the AeroSummit will also shed light on the key task, function, and membership of the board of trustees to expedite the development of the national aircraft technology and industry.
> 
> With this roadmap in place, the Indonesian aerospace industry is expected to develop at a quicker pace and register progress.
> 
> "To develop the aviation industry, ranging from aircraft to components, of course, we need support, including aftersales maintenance services," he stated.
> 
> He expressed hope that the roadmap discussed at the AeroSummit 2019 would be mirrored in the medium-term national development plan (RPJMN).
> 
> "The roadmap is still being prepared. Hopefully, the initial draft would be formulated soon. We will coordinate with Bappenas (the National Development Planning Agency) as far as possible to align it with the RPJMN," he added. Related news: More human resources needed to develop science, technology: Lapan
> 
> Related news: N219 aircraft under certification phase: National Aeronautics Agency
> 
> 
> EDITED BY INE
> 
> Editor: Fardah Assegaf
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/133432/lapan-highlights-roadmap-for-aviation-industry-at-aerosummit


You should post it here https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indonesia-aerospace-forum.328315/


----------



## Nike

At first Indonesian Army must rely on home made weapons to continue their fights against Dutch army, two of the largest weapon production center is located in Yogyakarta, namely Demakijo and Watson. 
Credit to original owner

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*WAASOPS KASAL KUNJUNGI PT STEADFAST MARINE*
23 SEPTEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Waasops Kasal Kunjungi PT Steadfast Marine (TNI AL)_

Rombongan Waasops Kasal yang tergabung dalam Monitoring Opsreq melaksanakan kunjungan ke PT Steadfast Marine (Jumat, 20/ 09/ 2019).

Dilansir dari laman web _TNI AL_ (22/ 09/ 2019), rombongan tiba di PT Steadfast Marine pukul 13.05 WIB dan disambut oleh President Director Rudy Kurniawan Logam dan staf PT. Steadfast Marine.

Dalam Kunjungan kerja ke PT Steadfast Marine Waasops Kasal beserta rombongan meninjau dan melihat dari dekat proses pembangunan dua buah KAL 28 meter milik TNI AL serta berkeliling meninjau fasilitas sarana dan prasarana pembuatan kapal yang dimiliki oleh PT Steadfast Marine Tbk.


----------



## UMNOPutra

Nike said:


> *Buat Wira-wiri di Landasan, TNI AU Pesan 35 Mobil Esemka*
> *Tiga Alasan Pilih Esemka*
> *Ragil Ajiyanto* - Detik Finance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 dari 3
> 
> 2.Tiga Alasan Pilih Esemka
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Ragil Ajiyanto/detikcom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Udara (KSAU), Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna menjelaskan ada tiga pertimbangan mengapa TNI memililih mobil Esemka ini. Pertama, karena memiliki nilai ekonomis yang tinggi. Yuyu membandingkan, jika membeli mobil merk lain yang setara, harganya jauh lebih tinggi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Setelah saya hitung-hitung, saya pada kali ini membeli 35 mobil, kalau membeli kompetitor yang sudah ternama, kemudian harganya lebih tinggi, saya hanya dapat 25 mobil, sehingga dengan uang yang sama kalau membeli Esemka saya bisa membeli 35 mobil. Ini nilai ekonomis yang bagi saya cukup menarik, sehingga itulah yang kami ambil," kata Yuyu.
> 
> Alasan kedua, yakni jaminan dari pemerintah berkait pelayanan purna jualnya, seperti ketersediaan suku cadang dan sebagainya.
> 
> "Ketiga, turut menyukseskan program pemerintah. Kalau ada produksi dalam negeri, mengapa harus membeli keluar negeri. Tiga hal itu pertimbangan dari Angkatan Udara," katanya.
> 
> Lebih lanjut Yuyu menegaskan, anggaran pembelian mobil ini bukan dari anggaran rutin TNI AU. Melainkan dibiayai oleh Koperasi Angkatan Udara.
> 
> Sehingga dalam pembelian mobil Esemka ini, MoU ditandatangani Ketua Umum Induk Koperasi TNI AU, Marsekal Pertama TNI Nailul Humam dengan Direksi bagian marketing PT SMK, Regina.
> 
> Sebanyak 35 unit mobil pikap Esemka Bima tersebut akan diambil secepatnya. Selanjutnya akan dicat kuning di di depo-depo pemeliharaan TNI AU. Perubahan warna menjadi kuning itu disesuaikan dengan aturan internasional yang sudah baku terkait kendaraan di landasan.
> 
> "Jadi kami akan cat kuning, ada lorek-lorek putih, ada persyaratannya gitu," pungkasnya.
> 
> https://m.detik.com/finance/industr...ndasan-tni-au-pesan-35-mobil-esemka/3/#search
> 
> Just to carry aircraft spare parts and other ordnance



Is it true that your Esemka car is the gov't project not a swasta project?

It is also interesting to read in that article . "Ada Jaminan dari pemerintah meenyangkut purna jualnya seperti suku cadang.. etc"


----------



## ANMDT

dBSPL said:


> PTDI facilities - 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2019 - First Flight


Seems like indonesia has bailed out or didnt prefer to contribute for project. Since i havent heard anything of their contribution, TAI has expected it to be developed together but had to move on and schedule it for its own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Nike said:


> At first Indonesian Army must rely on home made weapons to continue their fights against Dutch army, two of the largest weapon production center is located in Yogyakarta, namely Demakijo and Watson.
> Credit to original owner
> 
> View attachment 580944
> View attachment 580945
> View attachment 580946
> View attachment 580947
> View attachment 580948
> View attachment 580949


Nice.. mostly is an 9mm mitraliur.. and a model look like british sten gun.. im interisting about granat gombyok.. any info about this granat


----------



## Nike

ANMDT said:


> Seems like indonesia has bailed out or didnt prefer to contribute for project. Since i havent heard anything of their contribution, TAI has expected it to be developed together but had to move on and schedule it for its own.



Well TAI offer us Development assistance for our indigenous MALE UAV if we take their product (ANKA), not joint venture like what PT PINDAD and FNSS did with Kaplan medium tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Well TAI offer us Development assistance for our indigenous MALE UAV if we take their product (ANKA), not joint venture like what PT PINDAD and FNSS did with Kaplan medium tank.


So we're having China as our indigenous uav/ucav assistance?


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> So we're having China as our indigenous uav/ucav assistance?



So be it

Delima Jaya karoseri activities


----------



## Ruhnama

Gas air mata jam 4an
Turun busway d slipi lgsg dpt sambutan aing
Palmerah chaos anak2 UI IPB pd kumpul d palmerah pad mau pulang. Kaisan gw liatnya


Suara tembakan kedengeran ampe palmerah
Pas ane pulang eh liat truk arhanudri 1 kostrad yg kmrn ad video nembak mistral (markasnya dkt rumah tuh) wkkwkw. 

Salut tvri msih mau nyiarin. .


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> Gas air mata jam 4an
> Turun busway d slipi lgsg dpt sambutan aing
> Palmerah chaos anak2 UI IPB pd kumpul d palmerah pad mau pulang. Kaisan gw liatnya
> 
> 
> Suara tembakan kedengeran ampe palmerah
> Pas ane pulang eh liat truk arhanudri 1 kostrad yg kmrn ad video nembak mistral (markasnya dkt rumah tuh) wkkwkw.
> 
> Salut tvri msih mau nyiarin. .


Ehhh ...... don't think it needs to be posted in here , the TV already filled up with such thing .


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> Ehhh ...... don't think it needs to be posted in here , the TV already filled up with such thing .


Gabut broks
(Sensitif issue)
D papua wamena dri br ad warga pendtang yg tewas, mcm konflik horizontal
Moga konflik gn bsa dcegah
Atau ....
Mgkn sj korban sipil ini bisa buat amunis balikin ke organisasi2 mcem itu biar mingkem

Back military 
Norway buy k9 i think it is sign that korean reaching european market. Also k9 derivative firtina have used by turkish in syria

K9 is battle proven platform. How about price if compared to american one?
Likely we can tot with korea (or turkish


----------



## ANMDT

Nike said:


> Well TAI offer us Development assistance for our indigenous MALE UAV if we take their product (ANKA), not joint venture like what PT PINDAD and FNSS did with Kaplan medium tank.


TAI has offered a package like it has been done in Milgem with Pakistan. It was covering sale of some systems, meanwhile helping Indonesia to re-design and produce some parts locally.
First batch was going to be produced in Turkey, delivered to Indonesia followed by assisted production and finally licensed production in Indonesia. In the end, Indonesia would have gained to design its own UAV if desired based on the earlier one (like Turkey has done with T129).
It sounds really legit,and professional.
Moreover, yet at first stage Indonesian officials were interested in co-developing TAI Aksungur, not ANKA. ANKA has been developed already.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

ANMDT said:


> TAI has offered a package like it has been done in Milgem with Pakistan. It was covering sale of some systems, meanwhile helping Indonesia to re-design and produce some parts locally.
> First batch was going to be produced in Turkey, delivered to Indonesia followed by assisted production and finally licensed production in Indonesia. In the end, Indonesia would have gained to design its own UAV if desired based on the earlier one (like Turkey has done with T129).
> It sounds really legit,and professional.
> Moreover, yet at first stage Indonesian officials were interested in co-developing TAI Aksungur, not ANKA. ANKA has been developed already.



Dont know, maybe they taking wait and see attitude after your fall out with USA and seeing how far Turkish S400 debacle can affect coorperation between both countries, we are afterall looking for more pragmatic approach.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ANMDT

Nike said:


> pragmatic approach


Good luck with your pragmatic approach.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Raduga said:


> Ehhh ...... don't think it needs to be posted in here , the TV already filled up with such thing .



Isu relevan itu gan terkait HanKam. Dan lagian kalau di TV ga bisa diskusi kayak disini. Dah gtu saya ga punya TV (ga mampu beli)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

ANMDT said:


> Good luck with your pragmatic approach.



Thank you bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

ANMDT said:


> It sounds really legit,and professional.
> Moreover, yet at first stage Indonesian officials were interested in co-developing TAI Aksungur, not ANKA. ANKA has been developed already.



There are more at work (domestic politic & geopolitic) involved, and less to do with the drone capability


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> There are more at work (domestic politic & geopolitic) involved, and less to do with the drone capability



Hepeng di Saku jg ngaruhnya gede, ANKA itu larang men


----------



## ANMDT

trishna_amṛta said:


> There are more at work (domestic politic & geopolitic) involved, and less to do with the drone capability


The only matter involved in there should be interest of Indonesia in long time.


----------



## Nike

Marines seemed hold the prestige as the guardian of our democracy, even the students in rage still respect them deeply

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

*armored vehicle development trends in the future, UAV for increased surveillance instead of EO optronics, Pindad had also announced that it will integrate drones into ANOA 6x6. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Ini marinir bwa perisai kodam jaya ya



Pindad integrate anoa with drone likely project from early this year. 
About turkish s400 i see, are turkey really want buy patriot and this s400 only bluffing? (Let see in turkish forum)

Isu dalam negri
Kan wamena rusuh tuh, byk warga pendatang yg korban. Nah solusi macam xinjiang dterapkan gimana ya kira2? Anak2 org asli sana kita masukin sekolahan kita didik doktrin banget2 gtu?

Opini ajah dah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Ruhnama said:


> Ini marinir bwa perisai kodam jaya ya
> 
> 
> 
> Pindad integrate anoa with drone likely project from early this year.
> About turkish s400 i see, are turkey really want buy patriot and this s400 only bluffing? (Let see in turkish forum)
> 
> Isu dalam negri
> Kan wamena rusuh tuh, byk warga pendatang yg korban. Nah solusi macam xinjiang dterapkan gimana ya kira2? Anak2 org asli sana kita masukin sekolahan kita didik doktrin banget2 gtu?
> 
> Opini ajah dah




Send more imigran and open more areas in Papua. I am considering to advise government to accept refugee from aboard to settle in Papua and made demographic imbalance there in long run, to made the natives as minority should be long run objective

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Nike said:


> Send more imigran and open more areas in Papua. I am considering to advise government to accept refugee from aboard to settle in Papua and made demographic imbalance there in long run, to made the natives as minority should be long run objective


Did you really suggest that? One of the main problems in Papua is that what you suggested has been done long time ago and Papuan aware slowly but surely they will become minority in their own land. It's the classic native vs non-native just like ikn Java.

Jika biasanya orang di pulau jawa nggak terima keturunan orang cina yang dianggap orang asing, kali ini orang papua yang menganggap orang bukan keturunan papua (jawa) sebagai orang asing yang perlu diusir dari tanah papua.

Bukannya menyelesaikan masalah yang ada malah nambah masalah yang sama seperti di jawa -_-

Jatuh ke lubang yang sama berulang kali.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kansel

striver44 said:


> *armored vehicle development trends in the future, UAV for increased surveillance instead of EO optronics, Pindad had also announced that it will integrate drones into ANOA 6x6. *


Gonna integrate uav to kaplan and cobra as well? We should look for UGV too


----------



## barjo

ANMDT said:


> Seems like indonesia has bailed out or didnt prefer to contribute for project. Since i havent heard anything of their contribution, TAI has expected it to be developed together but had to move on and schedule it for its own.





Nike said:


> Hepeng di Saku jg ngaruhnya gede, ANKA itu larang men


Bwkkkk...


----------



## Kansel

ANMDT said:


> TAI has offered a package like it has been done in Milgem with Pakistan. It was covering sale of some systems, meanwhile helping Indonesia to re-design and produce some parts locally.
> First batch was going to be produced in Turkey, delivered to Indonesia followed by assisted production and finally licensed production in Indonesia. In the end, Indonesia would have gained to design its own UAV if desired based on the earlier one (like Turkey has done with T129).
> It sounds really legit,and professional.
> Moreover, yet at first stage Indonesian officials were interested in co-developing TAI Aksungur, not ANKA. ANKA has been developed already.


Then,who we cooperate with? Who helped us on uav/ucav project?


----------



## barjo

Kucing itu imut said:


> Did you really suggest that? One of the main problems in Papua is that what you suggested has been done long time ago and Papuan aware slowly but surely they will become minority in their own land. It's the classic native vs non-native just like ikn Java.
> 
> Jika biasanya orang di pulau jawa nggak terima keturunan orang cina yang dianggap orang asing, kali ini orang papua yang menganggap orang bukan keturunan papua (jawa) sebagai orang asing yang perlu diusir dari tanah papua.
> 
> Bukannya menyelesaikan masalah yang ada malah nambah masalah yang sama seperti di jawa -_-
> 
> Jatuh ke lubang yang sama berulang kali.


Jawa ma china mah ok2 ja ya bro.. Jangan di steriotipe kaya jakarta

Dah OOT nih dah bahas bedil ja lagi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Kucing itu imut said:


> Did you really suggest that? One of the main problems in Papua is that what you suggested has been done long time ago and Papuan aware slowly but surely they will become minority in their own land. It's the classic native vs non-native just like ikn Java.
> 
> Jika biasanya orang di pulau jawa nggak terima keturunan orang cina yang dianggap orang asing, kali ini orang papua yang menganggap orang bukan keturunan papua (jawa) sebagai orang asing yang perlu diusir dari tanah papua.
> 
> Bukannya menyelesaikan masalah yang ada malah nambah masalah yang sama seperti di jawa -_-
> 
> Jatuh ke lubang yang sama berulang kali.



I really suggest it, for real. The case is in Papua they feel they are not part of us because they are different from other parts of Indonesia racially and ethnic, this will be the case even till two or three hundreds years from now if the Natives still being a majority in Papua. To encourage more imigran there and promote interracial marriages will solves this cultural identity problem in the long run, to made the pure Native as minority should be long run objectives. You should now, there is not only Javanese come to Papua, but Bugis, Batak and Moluccan came there and have sizeable presence there. Papuan as long as they had this kind of identity crisis there they (the rebels movements) still can play this racial cards in the long run.


----------



## barjo

Nike said:


> I really suggest it, for real. The case is in Papua they feel they are not part of us because they are different from other parts of Indonesia racially and ethnic, this will be the case even till two or three hundreds years from now if the Natives still being a majority in Papua. To encourage more imigran there and promote interracial marriages will solves this cultural identity problem in the long run, to made the pure Native as minority should be long run objectives. You should now, there is not only Javanese come to Papua, but Bugis, Batak and Moluccan came there and have sizeable presence there. Papuan as long as they had this kind of identity crisis there they (the rebels movements) still can play this racial cards in the long run.


Yeah best way aculturism is by marriage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Jokowi menjelang periode pertama abis,keliatan terlalu disetir orang2 dibelakangnya gak sih? Terlalu keliatan disetir mantan2 98 banget semoga next cabinet bener2 gaada pelaku 98


----------



## barjo

Kansel said:


> Jokowi menjelang periode pertama abis,keliatan terlalu disetir orang2 dibelakangnya gak sih? Terlalu keliatan disetir mantan2 98 banget semoga next cabinet bener2 gaada pelaku 98


Doi product 98 bro. Kalau nga ada peristiwa 98 mana bsa doi jadi presiden


----------



## Kansel

barjo said:


> Doi product 98 bro. Kalau nga ada peristiwa 98 mana bsa doi jadi presiden


Tapi apa harus banget wiranto&luhut di dalam satu kabinet?


----------



## barjo

Kansel said:


> Tapi apa harus banget wiranto&luhut di dalam satu kabinet?


Filosofi politik dipangku mati

It is almost imposible to not embrace any military faction into politic in current time

And also tactic majority play role as opposition in cabinet and parliement by PDIP to not make any room for other opposition to make move.. thats smart


----------



## Nike

Delima jaya karoseri had supplied many tactical vehicles to TNI POLRI


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Send more imigran and open more areas in Papua. I am considering to advise government to accept refugee from aboard to settle in Papua and made demographic imbalance there in long run, to made the natives as minority should be long run objective



ya cara xinjiang, kirim sklian etnis2 pedagang tiongkok (maap agak sara) kan mrk kynya dmana aja sukses tnpa masalah (kcuali rusuh gede2an) atau bsa ga sih org2 papua yg merah putih dibawa aja kluar papua gtu? Yah buat ganti2 demigrafi


(Cara ini dpake turki lawan kurdi ama armenia tahun 1920an awal2 republik berdiri btw td diatas ada org turki ya)


Mari bahas pemiliteran
https://nasional.tempo.co/read/1251...an-apakah-akan-ada-wajib-militer/full?view=ok

Are you ready basic military training? 

Still dont know abt this but i think (sorry) program kader bela negara form mindef is useless (?l)

But pak RR said it is not conscription

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

striver44 said:


> *armored vehicle development trends in the future, UAV for increased surveillance instead of EO optronics, Pindad had also announced that it will integrate drones into ANOA 6x6. *





Kansel said:


> Gonna integrate uav to kaplan and cobra as well? We should look for UGV too



Harimau's cockerill turret can be integrated to UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

barjo said:


> Filosofi politik dipangku mati
> 
> It is almost imposible to not embrace any military faction into politic in current time
> 
> And also tactic majority play role as opposition in cabinet and parliement by PDIP to not make any room for other opposition to make move.. thats smart


Just some note tiap presiden yang dilayanin wiranto biasanya ngalamin sial, presidennya pada mundur semua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

Kansel said:


> Just some note tiap presiden yang dilayanin wiranto biasanya ngalamin sial, presidennya pada mundur semua


Wkkkk.... iya juga tuh


----------



## ANMDT

Kansel said:


> Then,who we cooperate with? Who helped us on uav/ucav project?


Ask it to indonesian mates, they know it better i am not an indonesian.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> Isu dalam negri
> Kan wamena rusuh tuh, byk warga pendatang yg korban. Nah solusi macam xinjiang dterapkan gimana ya kira2? Anak2 org asli sana kita masukin sekolahan kita didik doktrin banget2 gtu?
> 
> Opini ajah dah



Yg ideal nya memang begitu, cuma pelaksanaan dilapangan terkendala akses infrastruktur dan ketersediaan SDM, itu belum lagi urusan kurikulum pendidikan kita yg menurut saya udah sangat minim Wawasan Nusantara & Pancasila nya



Kucing itu imut said:


> Did you really suggest that? One of the main problems in Papua is that what you suggested has been done long time ago and Papuan aware slowly but surely they will become minority in their own land. It's the classic native vs non-native just like ikn Java.
> 
> Jika biasanya orang di pulau jawa nggak terima keturunan orang cina yang dianggap orang asing, kali ini orang papua yang menganggap orang bukan keturunan papua (jawa) sebagai orang asing yang perlu diusir dari tanah papua.
> 
> Bukannya menyelesaikan masalah yang ada malah nambah masalah yang sama seperti di jawa -_-
> 
> Jatuh ke lubang yang sama berulang kali.



Betul sekali itu gan 



Kansel said:


> Then,who we cooperate with? Who helped us on uav/ucav project?



hmmm.... nobody..?



barjo said:


> Jawa ma china mah ok2 ja ya bro.. Jangan di steriotipe kaya jakarta



Mantap betul itu  Kita di daerah baik2x dgn urusan hub antar etnis, dgn pengecualian kalau ada provokator



barjo said:


> Yeah best way aculturism is by marriage



waduuuch itu mach kawin paksa namanya 



Kansel said:


> Just some note tiap presiden yang dilayanin wiranto biasanya ngalamin sial, presidennya pada mundur semua



bener juga sich, baru sadar saya juga


----------



## Kansel

Btw i got a feeling for our poseidon later,its likely to use brand new ashm n(using exocet) because airforce is the one that buys likely to purchase poseidon


----------



## barjo

trishna_amṛta said:


> Yg ideal nya memang begitu, cuma pelaksanaan dilapangan terkendala akses infrastruktur dan ketersediaan SDM, itu belum lagi urusan kurikulum pendidikan kita yg menurut saya udah sangat minim Wawasan Nusantara & Pancasila nya
> 
> 
> 
> Betul sekali itu gan
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm.... nobody..?
> 
> 
> 
> Mantap betul itu  Kita di daerah baik2x dgn urusan hub antar etnis, dgn pengecualian kalau ada provokator
> 
> 
> 
> waduuuch itu mach kawin paksa namanya
> 
> 
> 
> bener juga sich, baru sadar saya juga


Mas kawinnya kalau disana babi pak... Hehehehe.... Temen tu yang dapat


----------



## trishna_amṛta

barjo said:


> Mas kawinnya kalau disana babi pak... Hehehehe.... Temen tu yang dapat



Masih mending babi darpada sapi. Kalau babi masih bisa mbedil di hutan, lach kalau sapi mana ada yg bisa dibedil di hutan alias harus beli.


----------



## barjo

trishna_amṛta said:


> Masih mending babi darpada sapi. Kalau babi masih bisa mbedil di hutan, lach kalau sapi mana ada yg bisa dibedil di hutan alias harus beli.


Wwaa... Jangan sembarang buru babi pak, salah2 punya orang kena denda mahal


----------



## Rayadipa

Kansel said:


> Just some note tiap presiden yang dilayanin wiranto biasanya ngalamin sial, presidennya pada mundur semua



Hmmm....

Let's hope wiranto curse is just a coincidence lol


----------



## Ruhnama

Rayadipa said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Let's hope wiranto curse is just a coincidence lol
> View attachment 581080




Huehehehhe
Seragam AD pdu nya warnanya beda apa sama aja sih skrg ama dlu?
Itu warnya beda apa krena poto jadul ya?


----------



## rondo.royal2

Drone dadali . info lebih lanjut cari sendiri


----------



## MacanJawa

2019 yangh bagus cuma CH-4 ya? ada alusista lain yang dateng? NASAMS MUNGKIN?


----------



## barjo

Ruhnama said:


> Tni au membeli 35.....
> 
> A. Su 35
> B. F16 viper
> C. Kc 46
> D. A330 mrtt
> E. Pickup esemka
> 
> Jawablah dengan benar


Daripada elo tong bikin trit kaya ginian mending lo bantu member lain ngramein disini pakai konten yang informatif dan edukatif, kalau main *bully* kaya gini mending pakai FB pribadi ente aja ya



MacanJawa said:


> 2019 yangh bagus cuma CH-4 ya? ada alusista lain yang dateng? NASAMS MUNGKIN?


Nasams tahun depan kliatanya om

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kansel

MacanJawa said:


> 2019 yangh bagus cuma CH-4 ya? ada alusista lain yang dateng? NASAMS MUNGKIN?


Nasams and amraam will came 2021-2023 but there will be another big contract probably before the end of the year


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Not gonna lie really hoping for this instead of su 35

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

Kansel said:


> Just some note tiap presiden yang dilayanin wiranto biasanya ngalamin sial, presidennya pada mundur semua





Rayadipa said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Let's hope wiranto curse is just a coincidence lol
> View attachment 581080



Suharto lengser itu selain karena memang sudah waktunya harus mundur juga diperparah karena faktor krisis moneter yg bikin ekonomi Indonesia ambruk. Sedangkan B.J. Habibie dan Gusdur gak terlepas karena peran MPR yg mencabut mandat! Jokowi?? Lha dia bisa terpilih kembali jadi RI-1 disaat Wiranto masih menjabat sbg menkopolhukam, jadi "kutukan" yg ente maksud itu sebetulnya udah berakhir bulan April kemaren... Seorang presiden yg sudah dipilih langsung oleh rakyat secara konstitusional gak bisa seenak udelnya mundur kecuali telah berlaku tindakan inkonstitusional!

Sorry sy sebetulnya gak mau bicara soal politik, terlebih utak atik gathuk yg ujungnya malah makin ngaco.
So please sudahi bicara soal politik, cukup ente fokus sama isi thread!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

Bhayangkara said:


> Suharto lengser itu selain karena memang sudah waktunya harus mundur juga diperparah karena faktor krisis moneter yg bikin ekonomi Indonesia ambruk. Sedangkan B.J. Habibie dan Gusdur gak terlepas karena peran MPR yg mencabut mandat! Jokowi?? Lha dia bisa terpilih kembali jadi RI-1 disaat Wiranto masih menjabat sbg menkopolhukam, jadi "kutukan" yg ente maksud itu sebetulnya udah berakhir bulan April kemaren... Seorang presiden yg sudah dipilih langsung oleh rakyat secara konstitusional gak bisa seenak udelnya mundur kecuali telah berlaku tindakan inkonstitusional!
> 
> Sorry sy sebetulnya gak mau bicara soal politik, terlebih utak atik gathuk yg ujungnya malah makin ngaco.
> So please sudahi bicara soal politik, cukup ente fokus sama isi thread!


Agree. This is an Indonesian military and defense thread so lets keep politics out of this thread. Just stick to updating and discussing military related news. Tq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

credit to original owner

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bad sector

Nike said:


> credit to original owner
> View attachment 581155



Is it old picture or new Picture? Do our F5 flyable?


----------



## Nike

bad sector said:


> Is it old picture or new Picture? Do our F5 flyable?



This new pic
Some aircraft engine can still be warmed up. But for it still flyable or not, Only TNI AU relevant officers can answered your question truthfully. 


Border units guard

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Cara klasik untuk adu domba. Mereka ga tau 98 justru TNI yang paling dijauhi? Nai wa~ (Waiting the release of Kumoko) 

Penasaran seberapa gampang TNI dipancing. 

*Polisi Sebut Ratusan Mahasiswa Minta Dikawal TNI Aksi di DPR*

https://m.cnnindonesia.com/nasional...tusan-mahasiswa-minta-dikawal-tni-aksi-di-dpr


----------



## Nike

Kucing itu imut said:


> Cara klasik untuk adu domba. Mereka ga tau 98 justru TNI yang paling dijauhi? Nai wa~ (Waiting the release of Kumoko)
> 
> Penasaran seberapa gampang TNI dipancing.
> 
> *Polisi Sebut Ratusan Mahasiswa Minta Dikawal TNI Aksi di DPR*
> 
> https://m.cnnindonesia.com/nasional...tusan-mahasiswa-minta-dikawal-tni-aksi-di-dpr



Marinir cuy, yg mereka minta itu marinir. Dari jaman demo 65-98 image Marinir itu paling bagus dimata masyarakat.

Well thats why i am in favor to build Marines Corps so much, including to build them into independen branch outside of Navy, increase the number of their personnel and hardware to counter the ever increasing complex KOSTRAD or TNI AD and at lesser extent including the POLRI (as they owned Brimob). This for the sake of check and balanced. Much like what happened in United States.


----------



## toke115

Kucing itu imut said:


> Cara klasik untuk adu domba. Mereka ga tau 98 justru TNI yang paling dijauhi? Nai wa~ (Waiting the release of Kumoko)
> 
> Penasaran seberapa gampang TNI dipancing.
> 
> *Polisi Sebut Ratusan Mahasiswa Minta Dikawal TNI Aksi di DPR*
> 
> https://m.cnnindonesia.com/nasional...tusan-mahasiswa-minta-dikawal-tni-aksi-di-dpr
> 
> Kita liat saja
> https://m.bisnis.com/amp/read/20190...sekan-brimob-dengan-marinir-tni-al-tadi-malam


----------



## Kansel

Any progress about our indigenous radar and len collaboration with thales? did they offer smart-l mm to us?


----------



## barjo

Kucing itu imut said:


> Cara klasik untuk adu domba. Mereka ga tau 98 justru TNI yang paling dijauhi? Nai wa~ (Waiting the release of Kumoko)
> 
> Penasaran seberapa gampang TNI dipancing.
> 
> *Polisi Sebut Ratusan Mahasiswa Minta Dikawal TNI Aksi di DPR*
> 
> https://m.cnnindonesia.com/nasional...tusan-mahasiswa-minta-dikawal-tni-aksi-di-dpr


Marener tu klo ma mahasiswa adem, jangan su'udon ngadu domba


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

we should really stop posting more about the riot , its done already , and lets just wait for "pakde" move when the minister reshuffle happened , and people hating the police phenomenon and paradigm not unique to indonesia , its pretty much happened around the globe ,and its another job risk that they need to deal with.



Kansel said:


> Any progress about our indigenous radar and len collaboration with thales? did they offer smart-l mm to us?



More likely we do cooperation with thales for CMS (combat management system) or the improved version of mandhala , i dont know if there was a domestic semiconductor company that would handle or supporting for our radar research and development (we're lacking on it...)
























Credit : Lembaga Keris

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> View attachment 581209
> 
> View attachment 581210
> we should really stop posting more about the riot , its done already , and lets just wait for "pakde" move when the minister reshuffle happened , and people hating the police phenomenon and paradigm not unique to indonesia , its pretty much happened around the globe ,and its another job risk that they need to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> More likely we do cooperation with thales for CMS (combat management system) or the improved version of mandhala , i dont know if there was a domestic semiconductor company that would handle or supporting for our radar research and development (we're lacking on it...)
> 
> View attachment 581221
> View attachment 581220
> View attachment 581219
> View attachment 581224
> View attachment 581218
> View attachment 581222
> View attachment 581223
> 
> 
> Credit : Lembaga Keris


Agree,i hope kabinet baru make the biggest comeback

AFAIK. thales say they collaborate with len for development of our national radar so far they they offered us this i hope they offered smart-L too imagine the radius covered and integrate it with airforce me lorad later and prevent logistic nightmare cuz iver probably will equipped with smart L (i hope its the aesa one)




And for manpads i see we collaborate with saab,i see this as a bright future we can make atgm too later and integrate it with our IFV


----------



## Cromwell

KRI REM 331

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

So we're gonna stop at 2 pkr so it will be 2 pkr and 6 heavy frigate (iver)? Im ok with it but bukannya kebutuhan frigate agak mendesak? 


Cromwell said:


> KRI REM 331
> View attachment 581247


With full loaded cell?


----------



## Raduga

Review of detailed design review committee confirmed 'prototype production possible'-

❍ The Defense Affairs Agency (CEO Wang Jung-hong) held the KF-X Detailed Design Review (CDR) Meeting * from September 24 to 26, allowing all military requirements to be reflected in the design and proceeding to the prototype production stage. It was confirmed that there is.
* CDR (Critical Design Review): Verify that system requirements and functional requirements are all reflected in the initial product specification that satisfies the detailed design, and proceed to prototype production, system integration, and testing within cost, schedule, and risk. Procedure to formally confirm that this is possible



❍ The Korean fighter system development project is under the supervision of the Korea Aerospace Industries (President Ahn Hyun-ho). The development began in January 2016 and completed the basic design in June 2018. Detailed hardware and software details are now available. The design is finalized and part fabrication is in progress.


❍ Up to three years and nine months from the start of the project, the wind tunnel test, the updating of major system models, and the design and analysis results for each field continuously improved the shape.


❍ In this detailed design review meeting, reviewers composed of government and private experts, including the Air Force, reviewed about 390 technical data to confirm that the military requirements were properly reflected in the design.



❍ The head of the Korean Fighter Project Division, Senior Defense Officer, Kwang Sun-sun, said, “Now, Korean fighter aircraft development has successfully passed the detailed design review stage and faces new challenges in the construction and testing of prototypes.” We will make every effort to make Korean fighters with the performances that the military satisfies through cooperation with related organizations. ”


❍ The head of the Korean Air Fighter Project Division, Kwang-Su Ryu, said, “We have made great efforts to develop Korean fighter aircraft that meet the military needs through perfect quality assurance and ground and flight tests of prototypes based on the output from detailed design after the start of system development. I'll make it successful. ”


❍ The Korean fighter system development project will ship the first prototype in the first half of 2021. It will then begin its first flight test in the first half of 2022 and complete development by 2026. In addition, it plans to exhibit a full-scale Korean fighter model at ADEX (Seoul International Aerospace & Defense Exhibition) held in October this year.
http://bemil.chosun.com/nbrd/bbs/view.html?b_bbs_id=10040&pn=1&num=93826#none

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> View attachment 581249
> View attachment 581250
> View attachment 581251
> 
> Review of detailed design review committee confirmed 'prototype production possible'-
> 
> ❍ The Defense Affairs Agency (CEO Wang Jung-hong) held the KF-X Detailed Design Review (CDR) Meeting * from September 24 to 26, allowing all military requirements to be reflected in the design and proceeding to the prototype production stage. It was confirmed that there is.
> * CDR (Critical Design Review): Verify that system requirements and functional requirements are all reflected in the initial product specification that satisfies the detailed design, and proceed to prototype production, system integration, and testing within cost, schedule, and risk. Procedure to formally confirm that this is possible
> 
> 
> 
> ❍ The Korean fighter system development project is under the supervision of the Korea Aerospace Industries (President Ahn Hyun-ho). The development began in January 2016 and completed the basic design in June 2018. Detailed hardware and software details are now available. The design is finalized and part fabrication is in progress.
> 
> 
> ❍ Up to three years and nine months from the start of the project, the wind tunnel test, the updating of major system models, and the design and analysis results for each field continuously improved the shape.
> 
> 
> ❍ In this detailed design review meeting, reviewers composed of government and private experts, including the Air Force, reviewed about 390 technical data to confirm that the military requirements were properly reflected in the design.
> 
> 
> 
> ❍ The head of the Korean Fighter Project Division, Senior Defense Officer, Kwang Sun-sun, said, “Now, Korean fighter aircraft development has successfully passed the detailed design review stage and faces new challenges in the construction and testing of prototypes.” We will make every effort to make Korean fighters with the performances that the military satisfies through cooperation with related organizations. ”
> 
> 
> ❍ The head of the Korean Air Fighter Project Division, Kwang-Su Ryu, said, “We have made great efforts to develop Korean fighter aircraft that meet the military needs through perfect quality assurance and ground and flight tests of prototypes based on the output from detailed design after the start of system development. I'll make it successful. ”
> 
> 
> ❍ The Korean fighter system development project will ship the first prototype in the first half of 2021. It will then begin its first flight test in the first half of 2022 and complete development by 2026. In addition, it plans to exhibit a full-scale Korean fighter model at ADEX (Seoul International Aerospace & Defense Exhibition) held in October this year.
> http://bemil.chosun.com/nbrd/bbs/view.html?b_bbs_id=10040&pn=1&num=93826#none


I seen some number of korean air force pilot, but no pilot for indonesian delegation?


----------



## Cromwell

Kansel said:


> So we're gonna stop at 2 pkr so it will be 2 pkr and 6 heavy frigate (iver)? Im ok with it but bukannya kebutuhan frigate agak mendesak?
> 
> With full loaded cell?


Currently no


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> View attachment 581249
> View attachment 581250
> View attachment 581251
> 
> Review of detailed design review committee confirmed 'prototype production possible'-
> 
> ❍ The Defense Affairs Agency (CEO Wang Jung-hong) held the KF-X Detailed Design Review (CDR) Meeting * from September 24 to 26, allowing all military requirements to be reflected in the design and proceeding to the prototype production stage. It was confirmed that there is.
> * CDR (Critical Design Review): Verify that system requirements and functional requirements are all reflected in the initial product specification that satisfies the detailed design, and proceed to prototype production, system integration, and testing within cost, schedule, and risk. Procedure to formally confirm that this is possible
> 
> 
> 
> ❍ The Korean fighter system development project is under the supervision of the Korea Aerospace Industries (President Ahn Hyun-ho). The development began in January 2016 and completed the basic design in June 2018. Detailed hardware and software details are now available. The design is finalized and part fabrication is in progress.
> 
> 
> ❍ Up to three years and nine months from the start of the project, the wind tunnel test, the updating of major system models, and the design and analysis results for each field continuously improved the shape.
> 
> 
> ❍ In this detailed design review meeting, reviewers composed of government and private experts, including the Air Force, reviewed about 390 technical data to confirm that the military requirements were properly reflected in the design.
> 
> 
> 
> ❍ The head of the Korean Fighter Project Division, Senior Defense Officer, Kwang Sun-sun, said, “Now, Korean fighter aircraft development has successfully passed the detailed design review stage and faces new challenges in the construction and testing of prototypes.” We will make every effort to make Korean fighters with the performances that the military satisfies through cooperation with related organizations. ”
> 
> 
> ❍ The head of the Korean Air Fighter Project Division, Kwang-Su Ryu, said, “We have made great efforts to develop Korean fighter aircraft that meet the military needs through perfect quality assurance and ground and flight tests of prototypes based on the output from detailed design after the start of system development. I'll make it successful. ”
> 
> 
> ❍ The Korean fighter system development project will ship the first prototype in the first half of 2021. It will then begin its first flight test in the first half of 2022 and complete development by 2026. In addition, it plans to exhibit a full-scale Korean fighter model at ADEX (Seoul International Aerospace & Defense Exhibition) held in October this year.
> http://bemil.chosun.com/nbrd/bbs/view.html?b_bbs_id=10040&pn=1&num=93826#none


It seems that we have a certain fondness for a two-seater fighter jets.


----------



## Cromwell

https://erajobs.state.gov/dos-era/v...92pFayAWD23t8DLzDhqdNIK7E-hJH2uepXSOE2TyG1vy4
Job vacancy in US Embassy Jakarta.


----------



## mandala

HellFireIndo said:


> It seems that we have a certain fondness for a two-seater fighter jets.


Nah its just a poster to confirmed the KF-X/IF-X will have 2 variants single seater and two-seater variant. TNI AU marking can be put on either variant.

This poster its the ROKAF which is the two-seater variant.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Var Dracon

LAPAN Reveal Human-carrying Drone





REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA - Head of the National Aeronautics and Space Agency (LAPAN) Thomas Djamaluddin inaugurated the launch of Dadali, a drone or unmanned aircraft for human transport (urban transporters). This drone was created by PT Aeroterrascan and PT Chroma International.

"This is one of the nation's works that we need to appreciate, and Lapan is encouraging the aerospace industry, one of which is Dadali drones," Thomas said when opening the launch of Dadali drones on the sidelines of the 2019 AeroSummit event, South Jakarta, Tuesday (24/9).

This drone for human transport is equipped with 16 propellers. Dadali can maneuver up to a height of 40 meters above sea level. Being unmanned, its use only needs to determine the destination location and Dadali will move himself to the location.

The human carrier drone can hold a load of up to 120 kilograms, of which 50 kilograms is a load of luggage outside the weight of the passenger. This drone can carry one passenger because it only has one seat.

At present, PT Aeroterrascan and PT Chroma are developing the drones needed for cargo and logistics shipments so that they can be used to deal with shipping goods to the outer islands and able to cross Indonesian waters. "This drone will be an inter-island transport of goods with difficult terrain and unreachable vehicles. This drone is a solution," said Thomas Djamaluddin.

Meanwhile, drones for cargo and logistics shipping are being developed to be able to transport logistics goods up to 120 kilograms. After developing a drone for cargo, the company will step up again with the development of drones for health purposes.

The purpose of its development, which is to transport a patient for example who is trapped in a disaster or traffic jam. In addition to a patient, this drone can carry up to 50 kilograms of patient life support equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

There is someone noticed this Acts? It is closely related with defense matter afterall 

https://amp.tirto.id/ruu-psdn-diketok-militer-legal-mobilisasi-sipil-untuk-bela-negara-eiMh

*RUU PSDN Diketok, Militer Legal Mobilisasi Sipil untuk Bela Negara*

Reporter: Bayu Septianto
26 September 2019

View non-AMP version at tirto.id

tirto.id - Pimpinan rapat paripurna DPR RI mengetok palu. Rancangan Undang-undang tentang Pengelolaan Sumber Daya Nasional (PSDN) untuk Pertahanan Negara resmi menjadi undang-undang, Kamis (26/9/201) siang.



RUU ini cukup disorot masyarakat sipil karena ada pasal-pasal yang dianggap kontroversial. Salah satunya terkait dengan 'Komponen Cadangan', yang dalam draf terkini dicantumkan dalam Bab IV Pasal 27. Komponen Cadangan itu termasuk warga negara.



Jadi apa yang disebut Komponen Cadangan dapat dimobilisasi untuk memperbesar dan memperkuat komponen utama, yaitu Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI).



Bagi sebagian pihak, ini adalah upaya militerisasi sipil.



Ketua Komisi I DPR RI Abdul Kharis Almasyhari meminta kekhawatiran itu dihilangkan karena dia menegaskan tidak ada unsur paksaan di dalamnya. Dia tidak seperti wajib militer.



"Terdapat hal penting, yaitu penambahan sifat sukarela dalam keikutsertaan warga negara menjadi Komponen Pendukung dan Komponen Cadangan," ucap Abdul Kharis di ruang rapat paripurna.



Dia lantas bilang, aturan ini dibuat agar pertahanan Indonesia semakin kuat. Menurutnya TNI dan Polri tidak bisa selalu diandalkan selamanya. Dengan ada peraturan ini mobilisasi masyarakat nanti, jika dibutuhkan, jadi legal.



Setelah mendengarkan penjelasan Abdul Kharis, Wakil Ketua DPR yang bertindak sebagai pimpinan sidang, Agus Hermanto, lalu menanyakan persetujuan kepada para anggota yang hadir.



"Apakah pembicaraan tingkat II pengambilan keputusan terhadap RUU tentang Pengelolaan Sumber Daya Nasional (PSDN) untuk Pertahanan Negara dapat disetujui sebagai UU?" tanya Agus.



"Setuju..." sahut seluruh anggota yang hadir.



DPR lantas diapresiasi Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu.



"Dengan disetujuinya UU ini, maka terbentuklah payung hukum bagi usaha bela negara, penataan komponen pendukung, serta pengaturan mobilisasi untuk pertahanan negara," katanya di lokasi yang sama.


----------



## mandala



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## umigami

HellFireIndo said:


> It seems that we have a certain fondness for a two-seater fighter jets.


Not really, su35 is a single seater, they have more f16 a/c than b/d.

But double seater has significant advantages though. That's mean you have extra pair of eyes and brain, so more effective working load, especially on long endurance missions.


----------



## Cromwell

Late post from Pusat Penerangan TNI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Late post from Pusat Penerangan TNI
> View attachment 581280


so ..... when that thing is going to get signed contract (could we get the one with CFT ?)


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> so ..... when that thing is going to get signed contract (could we get the one with CFT ?)


Next Renstra.
Meanwhile;


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Next Renstra.
> Meanwhile;
> View attachment 581283


MBDA ? Raytheon ? or its just referring to NASAMS


----------



## Haris Ali2140

How many F-16s and of which block does Indonesian Air Force has???


----------



## Raduga

Haris Ali2140 said:


> How many F-16s and of which block does Indonesian Air Force has???


correct me if im wrong , if i remember correctly , over 32 in current inventory consisted of (A/B/C/D) version , the older A/B version is ongoing eMLU program (enchanced Mid Life Upgrade) which "hearsay" said the upgrade was meant to make the A/B version on par with block 50/52



Nike said:


> There is someone noticed this Acts? It is closely related with defense matter afterall
> 
> https://amp.tirto.id/ruu-psdn-diketok-militer-legal-mobilisasi-sipil-untuk-bela-negara-eiMh
> 
> *RUU PSDN Diketok, Militer Legal Mobilisasi Sipil untuk Bela Negara*
> 
> Reporter: Bayu Septianto
> 26 September 2019
> 
> View non-AMP version at tirto.id
> 
> tirto.id - Pimpinan rapat paripurna DPR RI mengetok palu. Rancangan Undang-undang tentang Pengelolaan Sumber Daya Nasional (PSDN) untuk Pertahanan Negara resmi menjadi undang-undang, Kamis (26/9/201) siang.
> 
> 
> 
> RUU ini cukup disorot masyarakat sipil karena ada pasal-pasal yang dianggap kontroversial. Salah satunya terkait dengan 'Komponen Cadangan', yang dalam draf terkini dicantumkan dalam Bab IV Pasal 27. Komponen Cadangan itu termasuk warga negara.
> 
> 
> 
> Jadi apa yang disebut Komponen Cadangan dapat dimobilisasi untuk memperbesar dan memperkuat komponen utama, yaitu Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI).
> 
> 
> 
> Bagi sebagian pihak, ini adalah upaya militerisasi sipil.
> 
> 
> 
> Ketua Komisi I DPR RI Abdul Kharis Almasyhari meminta kekhawatiran itu dihilangkan karena dia menegaskan tidak ada unsur paksaan di dalamnya. Dia tidak seperti wajib militer.
> 
> 
> 
> "Terdapat hal penting, yaitu penambahan sifat sukarela dalam keikutsertaan warga negara menjadi Komponen Pendukung dan Komponen Cadangan," ucap Abdul Kharis di ruang rapat paripurna.
> 
> 
> 
> Dia lantas bilang, aturan ini dibuat agar pertahanan Indonesia semakin kuat. Menurutnya TNI dan Polri tidak bisa selalu diandalkan selamanya. Dengan ada peraturan ini mobilisasi masyarakat nanti, jika dibutuhkan, jadi legal.
> 
> 
> 
> Setelah mendengarkan penjelasan Abdul Kharis, Wakil Ketua DPR yang bertindak sebagai pimpinan sidang, Agus Hermanto, lalu menanyakan persetujuan kepada para anggota yang hadir.
> 
> 
> 
> "Apakah pembicaraan tingkat II pengambilan keputusan terhadap RUU tentang Pengelolaan Sumber Daya Nasional (PSDN) untuk Pertahanan Negara dapat disetujui sebagai UU?" tanya Agus.
> 
> 
> 
> "Setuju..." sahut seluruh anggota yang hadir.
> 
> 
> 
> DPR lantas diapresiasi Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu.
> 
> 
> 
> "Dengan disetujuinya UU ini, maka terbentuklah payung hukum bagi usaha bela negara, penataan komponen pendukung, serta pengaturan mobilisasi untuk pertahanan negara," katanya di lokasi yang sama.



could something like JROTC program maybe would be useful ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> Next Renstra.
> Meanwhile;
> View attachment 581283


Buy meads and integrate it with smart L or weibel already,meads is much better compared to pac 3


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Buy meads and integrate it with smart L or weibel already,meads is much better compared to pac 3


is meads really that good ??? why the US said "no thanks" to this system though ? im more interested with SAMPT to be honest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> is meads really that good ??? why the US said "no thanks" to this system though ? im more interested with SAMPT to be honest


Cuz us already have pac-3&thaad,not to mention meads have more flexibility than patriot (plug and fight),360° radar coverage,dedicated to shot down UAV,balistic&cruise missile,using pac-3 MSE hit to kill&IRIS-T for shorad purpose,using X-band it really suits us well,and can moved using C130

Just notes I'm not sales I'm just suggesting something good and have great capabilities for us,sampt is too pricy for us

Also @Chestnut any news about boeing products? (Wedgetail,poseidon,pegasus,chinook&apache) are we really dead set on getting these products AFAIK only poseidon that we're really sure will buy that


----------



## Kansel

Single seater variant,really looking forward for gen 5 mockup later


----------



## bad sector

Kansel said:


> View attachment 581366
> 
> Single seater variant,really looking forward for gen 5 mockup later


It look like baby Strike Eagle rather than baby Raptor


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> View attachment 581366
> 
> Single seater variant,really looking forward for gen 5 mockup later



we're probably not getting the one with internal weapon bay AKA the block 1 (which can be upgraded with internal weapon bay but choose to not with) , the block 2 and block 3 if the information was right , is going to be truly 5th gen


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> we're probably not getting the one with internal weapon bay AKA the block 1 (which can be upgraded with internal weapon bay but choose to not with) , the block 2 and block 3 if the information was right , is going to be truly 5th gen


So does S.korea,we will developing block II&III with s.korea or other producer like boeing,saab or airbus



bad sector said:


> It look like baby Strike Eagle rather than baby Raptor


Yes,gen 4,5 ifx look more like eagle but proposed gen 5 look like F22 with F35 wing tail


----------



## Raduga

https://jateng.sindonews.com/read/9289/1/pindah-ke-ibu-kota-baru-tni-butuh-rp118-triliun-1569514177





that's rather a lot ..... almost the same as the budget for dephan .

would the budget going to get doubled by administration next year ?


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> Late post from Pusat Penerangan TNI
> View attachment 581280


LOL they seems to putting in the viper rather often in their media release. I really hope they get it fast in the next renstra. Btw man about that REM you posted earlier, mica officially installed? I am not sure if that CGI picture or real one, pls excuse my aging eyes and laptop 


Raduga said:


> https://jateng.sindonews.com/read/9289/1/pindah-ke-ibu-kota-baru-tni-butuh-rp118-triliun-1569514177
> View attachment 581369
> 
> 
> that's rather a lot ..... almost the same as the budget for dephan .
> 
> would the budget going to get doubled by administration next year ?


Dont worry too much about new capital budget allocation for TNI. We will short it out, basically for basic infrastructure and things that to be made locally and using local contractor etc would have economic impact locally. So that money is not going anywhere/far. Its different if we are going to buy NASAMS or others 100% imported alutsista, on this one financial planning need to be exercised. Yes it will be alot, but using multi years planning and peran swasta/bumn it is possible as most of govt assets in Jakarta is highly valuable. This plan will also give a huge boost to our economy which is needed considering the negative future prediction of global economic growth. Semoga ga perlu import bahan baku terlalu banyak dari luar buat konstruksinya 

Note: Maybe not all TNI budget allocation will be put in its yearly budget. Things like land swap/barter tanah can be done and not refelcted in their yearly budget. So we should wait and see.


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## trishna_amṛta

bad sector said:


> It look like baby Strike Eagle rather than baby Raptor



More like a mix of Super Hornet, Eagle, with a little bit of Lightning II throw in the mix to me


----------



## Kansel

Any infos what armament are included in su 35 purchase? Is it really2 lengkap? Hoping HARM included in viper purchase

*TNI BAKAL BANGUN MARKAS BESAR DI KUTAI KERTANEGARA JIKA IBU KOTA NEGARA PINDAH*
27 SEPTEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Joko Widodo (Antara)_

TNI akan memindahkan markas besar jika ibu kota pindah ke Kalimantan Utara. TNI rencanyanya akan menjadikan salah satu wilayah di Kabupaten Kutai Kertanegara sebagai tempat markas besar.

“Instansi militer termasuk rencana pemindahan mabes tni beserta jajarannya berada di wilayah kutai kertanegara. Rencanannya kita 117 KM dari wilayah ibu kota nantinya,” Kasum TNI Letjen Joni Supriyanto dalam rapat bersama Pansus Pemindahan Ibu Kota di Kompleks Parlemen, Senayan, Jakarta Pusat, Kamis (26/09/2019).

Dilansir dari laman _Liputan6 (26/ 09/ 2019)_, Pemindahan markas besar TNI tidak lepas dari potensi ancaman militer dan non militer dari dalam atau luar negeri.

Joni mengatakan, ibu kota negara baru akan berhadapan dengan batas darat negara Malaysia dengan jarak 6202 Km. Serta berbatasan dengan Malaysia di laut. Kemudian di udara dekat dengan Filipina, dan Singapura.

“Kekuatan militer negara tetangga, Malaysia kemudian Australia, Brunei, Singapura, Filipina, China dan US,” ujar Joni.

Joni juga mengatakan, nantinya tidak semua anggotanya dipindahkan ke ibu kota baru. Satuan di luar mabes direncanakan akan mengisi mabes TNI. Sementara personil Mabes yang dipindahkan ke ibu kota sekitar 5737.

“Adapun jumlah personil yang mengikuti pemindahan Mabes TNI ke ibu kota baru sekitar 5737 orang,” jelas Joni.

TNI juga mengusulkan Kodam Khusus pengamanan ibu kota untuk angkatan darat. Serta, Kodam VI Mulawarman di Kalimantan Selatan dan Kodam XII Tanjungpura di Kalimantan Tengah diberikan penambahan gelar kekuatan.

Untuk angkatan laut, kata Joni, perlu ditambah yaitu Lanal Sambas, Lanal Ketapang.

“Kemudian TNI AU selain satuan yang sudah tergelar di pulau Kalimantan diperlukan beberapa penambahan gelar kekuatan lainnya yaitu Lanud Tipe A, Skudron tempur, skuadron angkut, skuadron teknik, skuadron pengamanan ibu kota, resimen pertahanan udara detasemen pertahanan udara, rumah sakit dan rumah dinas,” jelas Joni.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


This means alutsista strategis bakel ditaro di kalimantan including 5 melorad detachment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*K-FX CDR sets stage for prototype production*




27 SEPTEMBER, 2019

SOURCE: FLIGHTGLOBAL.COM

BY: GREG WALDRON

SINGAPORE


Seoul has completed the critical design review (CDR) of the Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) KF-X fighter, setting the stage for the rollout of a prototype in the first half of 2021.

The twin-engined fighter will operate its maiden sortie a year later in the first half of 2022, according to a Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) statement. Development will be completed by 2026.

In addition, a full-sized mock-up will be displayed at next month’s Seoul International Aerospace and Defense Exhibition.

The statement follows a CDR meeting that ran from 24-26 September held by the Defense Affairs Agency. The CDR confirms that the proposed jet will meet “all requirements reflected in the initial product specification.”






*A full-sized K-FX mockup will be revealed at October's ADEX show.*

_KAI_

Work leading up to the CDR included wind tunnel tests, the refinement of systems, and analysis.

“In this detailed design review meeting, reviewers composed of government and civilian experts, including the Air Force, reviewed about 390 technical data [points] to ensure that the military requirements were properly reflected in the design,” says DAPA.

The Agency for Defense Development (ADD) and KAI are leading the $7.2 billion KF-X project with Indonesia, the project’s junior partner with a 20% share. As now envisaged, the KF-X will be 4.5-generation fighter aircraft on par with advanced version of the Lockheed Martin F-16.

The statement, however, makes no mention of project partner Indonesia or the I-FX variant.

In July it emerged that Jakarta continues to press for concessions on the price of involvement in the K-FX/I-FX fighter programme. A report by Indonesia's official Antara news portal quotes government minister Wiranto as suggesting that the next payments be not in cash, but potentially a contra deal involving Indonesia-produced defence equipment.

The achievement of the aircraft CDR follows the CDR of the aircraft’s active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar earlier this year. The prototype of the radar was developed by Hanhwa systems with assistance from Israel’s Elta Systems. ADD will help with airborne tests of the radar.

The KF-X will be powered by two General Electrics-built F414 engines, variants of which power the Boeing F/A-18E/F Super Hornet and the Saab Gripen E.


----------



## Kansel

Recommended to watch (it mentions us too in this simulation)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Kansel said:


> Recommended to watch (it mentions us too in this simulation)


If both Indonesia and Australia could get their shit together and sign something of a "permanent" MoU that would bond them closer and further stressing the points of Lombok treaty, it would results in one of the most strategic "alliance" in Asia-Pacific, as both will find it easy to hand-in-hand countering anyone from the North rather than head bashing each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Kalla still got a knack at international stage 

*Kalla dismisses Papuan referendum proposal by Pacific nations at UNGA*
27th Sep 2019 13:27






Vice President Jusuf Kalla attends the 74th session of the UN General Assembly in New York, the United States. (ANTARA/Vice Presidential Press Bureau)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesian Vice President Jusuf Kalla refuted a claim that Pacific countries had put forth a proposal on a Papuan referendum on self-determination during the 74th session of the UN General Assembly (UNGA) in New York.

"There was no such agenda. Four of them (Pacific countries) have spoken earlier (at the forum), and none of them (came up with the proposal for referendum). Moreover, we do not consider the issue that big to be discussing it at the UN General Assembly," Kalla noted in a written statement released on Friday.

The four Pacific nations -- Fiji, Tuvalu, Kiribati, and Tonga -- spoke at the international forum, though none breached the topic of the Papuan referendum.

Related news: Melanesia Solidarity rejects Papuan referendum

Kalla affirmed that the 74th UNGA laid greater emphasis on lowering the poverty rate, conserving the environment, and maintaining health, so no country raised the issue of a Papuan referendum.

"Talks at the General Assembly mostly covered ways to reduce the poverty rate, (conserve) the environment, and (maintain) health. Several global problems should be discussed, so none of the Pacific countries touched on it," he stated.

The vice president explained that it is highly improbable for the UN to accept a proposal for a Papuan referendum on self-determination, as it had been conducted in 1969 through the Resolution of the UN General Assembly known as the People's Self Determination (Pepera).

"Do not forget that Papua is the result of the UN Resolution decided here (New York) in 1961. Hence, it is impossible (for the UN) to cancel the resolution. It is important to know (about it). Papua is different from East Timor that was not decided at the UN," he added.

Related news: Vice President to attend UN General Assembly in New York
Related news: President orders authority to tackle Papua unrest: Moeldoko
Editor: Sri Haryati

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/13...eferendum-proposal-by-pacific-nations-at-unga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

HellFireIndo said:


> If both Indonesia and Australia could get their shit together and sign something of a "permanent" MoU that would bond them closer and further stressing the points of Lombok treaty, it would results in one of the most strategic "alliance" in Asia-Pacific, as both will find it easy to hand-in-hand countering anyone from the North rather than head bashing each other.



If you paid more attention to the Lombok treaty, it has several addendum and also some revision. But permanent is just un-realistic in politic.


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Any infos what armament are included in su 35 purchase? Is it really2 lengkap? Hoping HARM included in viper purchase
> 
> *TNI BAKAL BANGUN MARKAS BESAR DI KUTAI KERTANEGARA JIKA IBU KOTA NEGARA PINDAH*
> 27 SEPTEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Joko Widodo (Antara)_
> 
> TNI akan memindahkan markas besar jika ibu kota pindah ke Kalimantan Utara. TNI rencanyanya akan menjadikan salah satu wilayah di Kabupaten Kutai Kertanegara sebagai tempat markas besar.
> 
> “Instansi militer termasuk rencana pemindahan mabes tni beserta jajarannya berada di wilayah kutai kertanegara. Rencanannya kita 117 KM dari wilayah ibu kota nantinya,” Kasum TNI Letjen Joni Supriyanto dalam rapat bersama Pansus Pemindahan Ibu Kota di Kompleks Parlemen, Senayan, Jakarta Pusat, Kamis (26/09/2019).
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _Liputan6 (26/ 09/ 2019)_, Pemindahan markas besar TNI tidak lepas dari potensi ancaman militer dan non militer dari dalam atau luar negeri.
> 
> Joni mengatakan, ibu kota negara baru akan berhadapan dengan batas darat negara Malaysia dengan jarak 6202 Km. Serta berbatasan dengan Malaysia di laut. Kemudian di udara dekat dengan Filipina, dan Singapura.
> 
> “Kekuatan militer negara tetangga, Malaysia kemudian Australia, Brunei, Singapura, Filipina, China dan US,” ujar Joni.
> 
> Joni juga mengatakan, nantinya tidak semua anggotanya dipindahkan ke ibu kota baru. Satuan di luar mabes direncanakan akan mengisi mabes TNI. Sementara personil Mabes yang dipindahkan ke ibu kota sekitar 5737.
> 
> “Adapun jumlah personil yang mengikuti pemindahan Mabes TNI ke ibu kota baru sekitar 5737 orang,” jelas Joni.
> 
> TNI juga mengusulkan Kodam Khusus pengamanan ibu kota untuk angkatan darat. Serta, Kodam VI Mulawarman di Kalimantan Selatan dan Kodam XII Tanjungpura di Kalimantan Tengah diberikan penambahan gelar kekuatan.
> 
> Untuk angkatan laut, kata Joni, perlu ditambah yaitu Lanal Sambas, Lanal Ketapang.
> 
> “Kemudian TNI AU selain satuan yang sudah tergelar di pulau Kalimantan diperlukan beberapa penambahan gelar kekuatan lainnya yaitu Lanud Tipe A, Skudron tempur, skuadron angkut, skuadron teknik, skuadron pengamanan ibu kota, resimen pertahanan udara detasemen pertahanan udara, rumah sakit dan rumah dinas,” jelas Joni.
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)_
> 
> 
> This means alutsista strategis bakel ditaro di kalimantan including 5 melorad detachment




New capital defense arrangement should be much better than what we have in Jakarta. They need at least a brigade sized real Cavalry units, supported by at least three mechanized infantry brigade, three artillery regiments, one or two air artillery defense regiments, supported by a squadron of utility and assault helicopter, an Airlift squadron, two squadron of fighter along with ground support /attack squadron and with one big Naval bases. 

Well i got this number from the arrangement Jakarta had. Jakarta protected by Brigade jaya sakti, Brigade 17 Kujang (airborne units) , Grup 3 Sandhi Yudha Kopassus, Cakra regiments, and among other units. New capital defense arrangement should be more formidable than what Jakarta had as they got more nearer toward South China sea and land border with Malaysia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

trishna_amṛta said:


> If you paid more attention to the Lombok treaty, it has several addendum and also some revision. But permanent is just un-realistic in politic.


That's why i used quote in there, cause at least with such agreement, we can expect that they will not backstab us in dire situations.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> That's why i used quote in there, cause at least with such agreement, we can expect that they will not backstab us in dire situations.



I would rather to nurture more defense arrangement and even sign a treaty with Singapore, they got more touch with us and quite trustworthy even in our dire condition (they always there when shit happened in Indonesia from Aceh, Lombok, Jogja, Palu and other), heck they even not send a single man to UNAMET mission in Timor to respect us. If not for our ego to see them as an red dot and money grubber banker, i believe we can get more close to them and ditch the Malaysian into gutter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Recommended to watch (it mentions us too in this simulation)


If that happen, TNI AU and RAAF surely will taking it seriously.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nike said:


> I would rather to nurture more defense arrangement and even sign a treaty with Singapore, they got more touch with us and quite trustworthy even in our dire condition (they always there when shit happened in Indonesia from Aceh, Lombok, Jogja, Palu and other), heck they even not send a single man to UNAMET mission in Timor to respect us. If not for our ego to see them as an red dot and money grubber banker, i believe we can get more close to them and ditch the Malaysian into gutter.


Well , anywhere in this world, it's easy to hate bankers with bodyguards. But i agree that if we could nurture our relation with them and use their "neutrality" doctrine to our interest, namely their lobby and connections to many countries having interest in their port, it will serves well if we are talking about having more "activities" in the west, particularly the Straits of Malacca, any dispute regarding the strait would face objection from at least 2 out of 3 countries in the area.

But for the public it's different, as many of them are more sympathetic to the Malaysians than Singapore ("at least they are more similar to us"), as they see Singapore as an example of a country "dominated by immigrants" and "under western interest", not to mention the ethnic and religious sentiment. I would really love to see more intensive cooperation between the Maritime Southeast Asian Nations of Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore and Philippines, as it will allows us to monopolize influence over Southeast Asia even more, and ensure that nobody in the Mainland would challenge our initiative, as all this time we fought each other too much and made cooperation difficult.

Anyway there's some weird things inside SG's head, such as how some of them insisted that Singapore's flag was not inspired by Merah Putih, but it's obviously similar, yet why would they even wanted to hide such a fact?


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> If that happen, TNI AU and RAAF surely will taking it seriously.



Need a decade or maybe slightly more when our IFX can do joint training with their F35, what a sight to behold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Philippine Armed Forces (AFP) delegation visit PT Pindad to look at the Harimau Medium Tank.

Tertarik Medium Tank, Delegasi Filipina Kunjungi Pindad






28 September 00:43 2019
*By Azis Zulkarnaen Handoyo*

KBRN, Bandung: Delegasi Filipina yang dipimpin oleh Commanding General of Philippines Army, Letjen Macairog S. Alberto, AFP melaksanakan kunjungan ke PT Pindad (Persero) dalam rangka meninjau secara langsung Medium Tank Harimau, berbagai produk lainnya serta fasilitas produksi yang dimiliki PT Pindad Jumat, (27/9/2019).

"Kami mengucapkan selamat datang kepada seluruh Delegasi Terhormat Filipina serta Dirjen Pothan Republik Indonesia. Hari ini kita akan menyaksikan secara langsung Harimau Medium Tank sebagai tindak lanjut dari pertemuan dan pengujian yang telah dilakukan sebelumnya. Kami harap anda dapat mendapatkan pengalaman menyeluruh mengenai produk andalan kami" jelas Direktur Utama PT Pindad (Persero), Abraham Mose.

Dalam paparan Abraham Mose, bahwa berbagai kendaraan tempur telah lolos dalam berbagai pengujian hingga memenuhi seluruh persyaratan dan kebutuhan Kendaraan Tempur untuk Militer Filipina.

Delegasi Filipina mengapresiasi sambutan hangat dari jajaran Pindad. Macairog S. Alberto menyampaikan ketertarikan terhadap berbagai produk terutama kendaraan tempur yang diproduksi oleh Pindad, baik yang beroda ban maupun roda rantai.

"Kami tertarik dengan produk kendaraan tempur terutama Harimau. Kedepannya kami akan mendiskusikan dengan lebih lanjut mengenai potensi kerja sama terkait dengan pengadaan hingga pengembangan kompetensi Harimau" jelas Alberto.

Selain itu juga, delegasi militer Filipina juga mengakui ketertarikan terhadap salah satu produk industrial andalan PT Pindad, yaitu Excava Amphibious.

Kegiatan kemudian dilanjutkan dengan melaksanakan plant tour dan meninjau langsung berbagai produk, fasilitas produksi serta proses produksi kendaraan khusus. Kunjungan ke fasilitas produksi divisi kendaraan khusus direspon secara antusias oleh Delegasi Filipina terutama pada saat menyaksikan parade berbagai ranpur dan rantis buatan Pindad meliputi : Komodo, Anoa, Panser 8x8 dan Medium Tank Harimau. Perwakilan Delegasi Filipina juga mencoba langsung mengemudikan Medium Tank Harimau.

Selanjutnya, Delegasi Filipina meninjau berbagai produk senjata dan diakhiri dengan kegiatan menembak dengan berbagai senjata buatan Pindad, yaitu senapan SS2 V4, Pistol Mag4 dan Pistol G2.

Acara tersebut juga dihadiri oleh Philippines Presidential Advisers on Military Affairs, Letjen Arthur I. Tabaquero (Retd.), Dirjen Pothan Kemhan, Bondan Tiara Sofyan, Direktur Utama, Abraham Mose, jajaran Direksi dan Komisaris Pindad.

http://m.rri.co.id/bandung/post/ber...m_tank_delegasi_filipina_kunjungi_pindad.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Raduga

mandala said:


> Philippine Armed Forces (AFP) delegation visit PT Pindad to look at the Tiger Medium Tank.
> 
> Interested in Medium Tanks, Philippine Delegation Visits Pindad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> September 28 00:43 2019
> *By Azis Zulkarnaen Handoyo*
> 
> KBRN, Bandung: Delegation of the Philippines led by the Commanding General of the Philippines Army, Lt. Gen. Macairog S. Alberto, AFP conducted a visit to PT Pindad (Persero) in order to directly observe Tiger Medium Tank, various other products and production facilities owned by PT Pindad on Friday. , (9/27/2019).
> 
> "We would like to welcome all Honorable Delegations of the Philippines as well as the Director General of the Republic of Indonesia Pothan. Today we will witness first hand the Tiger Medium Tank as a follow-up to the meetings and tests that have been carried out previously. We hope you can get a comprehensive experience about our best products" explained Managing Director of PT Pindad (Persero), Abraham Mose.
> 
> In Abraham Mose's explanation, that various combat vehicles have passed various tests to meet all the requirements and needs of Combat Vehicles for the Philippine Military.
> 
> The Philippine delegation appreciated the warm reception of the ranks of Pindad. Macairog S. Alberto expressed his interest in various products, especially combat vehicles manufactured by Pindad, both with wheels and chains wheels.
> 
> "We are interested in combat vehicle products, especially Tigers. In the future we will discuss further about the potential for cooperation related to procurement and development of Tiger competencies," Alberto explained.
> 
> In addition, the Philippine military delegation also acknowledged interest in one of PT Pindad's flagship industrial products, namely Excava Amphibious.
> 
> The activity was then continued by carrying out a plant tour and directly observing various products, production facilities and the special vehicle production process. A visit to the production facilities of the special vehicle division was enthusiastically responded by the Philippine Delegation especially when witnessing the parade of various ranpur and rantis made by Pindad including: Komodo, Anoa, Panzer 8x8 and Medium Tank Tiger. Representatives of the Philippine Delegation also tried to directly drive the Tiger Medium Tank.
> 
> Furthermore, the Philippines Delegation reviewed various weapons products and ended with shooting activities with various weapons made by Pindad, namely SS2 V4 rifles, Mag4 Pistols and G2 Pistols.
> 
> The event was also attended by the Philippines Presidential Advisers on Military Affairs, Lt. Gen. Arthur I. Tabaquero (Retd.), Director General Pothan Kemhan, Bondan Tiara Sofyan, Managing Director, Abraham Mose, Board of Directors and Pindad Commissioners.
> 
> http://m.rri.co.id/bandung/post/berita/726825/warta_ekonomi_dan_bisnis/terinterest_medium_tank_delegasi_filipina_kunjung_pindad.html



that strange .... aren't they already going with ASCOD GDELS mmbt upgraded by elbit ??? they are also very careful with the belgium product .


----------



## mandala

Raduga said:


> that strange .... aren't they already going with ASCOD GDELS mmbt upgraded by elbit ??? they are also very careful with the belgium product .


From Max Defense right? I think we should wait for the final decision from the AFP especially the visit was by the Philippine Army Commanding General himself.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> that strange .... aren't they already going with ASCOD GDELS mmbt upgraded by elbit ??? they are also very careful with the belgium product .


Well, just like how they are "dead-set" on Viper yet as of now no real progress and commitment has been met, for some reason i think that their "popular defense media" is doing "pengiringan opini" towards his audience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

https://navaltoday.com/2019/09/27/australia-receives-newest-p-8a-poseidon-maritime-patrol-plane/
Hope we can follow up too,joint exercise with their poseidon& wedgetail



HellFireIndo said:


> Well, just like how they are "dead-set" on Viper yet as of now no real progress and commitment has been met, for some reason i think that their "popular defense media" is doing "pengiringan opini" towards his audience.


Bukannya emang taktik kita sering begitu ya? Tender progress sering diberitain kalo kita yang menang/selalu di visit alhasil jadi penggiringan opini


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> https://navaltoday.com/2019/09/27/australia-receives-newest-p-8a-poseidon-maritime-patrol-plane/
> Hope we can follow up too,joint exercise with their poseidon& wedgetail
> 
> 
> Bukannya emang taktik kita sering begitu ya? Tender progress sering diberitain kalo kita yang menang/selalu di visit alhasil jadi penggiringan opini



are we really that close to purchasing the poseidon ? at shortest maybe 1 - 2 years later it would get realized .




well ... since the ASEAN water in couple of years would become "tambak kasel" (recent myanmar and thai submarine procurement) , we do really need the antidote .


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> are we really that close to purchasing the poseidon ? at shortest maybe 1 - 2 years later it would get realized .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well ... since the ASEAN water in couple of years would become "tambak kasel" (recent myanmar and thai submarine procurement) , we do really need the antidote .


AFAIK,we're already on dead set getting P-8 the realization probably ada di mef 3 so lets see later



*Pesawat KF-X/IF-X Bisa Dikembangkan Jadi Generasi Ke-5*

September 28, 2019 A Ziyadi





KF-X pesawat buatan Korea Selatan yang didalamnya juga turut andil pemerintah Indonesia telah ditampilkan mock.up dan Critical Desaign Review-nya secara komprehensip.

Berikut ini beberapa poin penting dari pesawat yang nantinya untuk versi Indonesia bernama IFX.

1. 9.300 halaman dari 12.000 halaman cetak biru terperinci telah selesai, terhitung sekitar 78% dari proses desain terperinci.

2. Meskipun spesifikasi pasti diklasifikasikan, RF Cross Section (RCS) KF-X dikatakan sekitar 0,5㎡. Menurut Global Security, F/A-18E/F dan Rafale memiliki perkiraan RCS 1㎡. F-15 memiliki 25㎡ sementara F-35 masing-masing memiliki 0,005㎡.

3. KF-X dirancang dengan pengembangan lebih lanjut yang sudah dipikirkan. Ada ruang yang disediakan untuk ruang senjata internal dan KF-X, secara teori, dapat dikembangkan menjadi pesawat tempur gen ke-5 yang lengkap.






4. Sekitar 65% komponen untuk KF-X Blok 0/1 dikembangkan di Korea Selatan. Ini mungkin persentase yang sama dengan Gripen Swedia, yang juga menggunakan campuran komponen asli dan asing yang sempurna.


5. Ketika Korea Selatan memutuskan untuk membeli F-35A pada tahun 2015, Lockheed Martin menjanjikan transfer 25 kategori teknologi. Namun, pemerintah AS menolak transfer 4 kategori: radar AESA, IRST, EOTGP, dan paket EW terintegrasi.

6. Radar multi-fungsi AESA KF-X, yang sedang dikembangkan oleh Hanwha Systems, memiliki 1.088 modul dengan jangkauan 110km terhadap target RCS yang tidak ditentukan. Radar F-35 memiliki 1.200 modul untuk perbandingan.

Baca Juga: 174 Prajurit Marinir TNI AL Berangkat Tugas ke Ambalat dan Pulau Lainya

7. Satu set modul 16-radar untuk radar KF-X berharga sekitar $ 45.000. Modul yang diimpor harganya $ 80.000.

8. Prototipe radar KF-X telah menyelesaikan pengujian berbasis darat dan udara di Israel bekerja sama dengan sistem ELTA. Ini akan mulai pengujian di Korea November ini dan akan diinstal pada pesawat prototipe KF-X pada 2023.

9. Desain eksterior KF-X mengalami 9 perubahan besar sejak desain pertama dipilih oleh ADD. KF-X awalnya berbobot 12,1 ton, tetapi harus mengurangi berat sebanyak 500kg.

10. Total 230.000 komponen individu harus dirancang dengan cermat. Mobil standar memiliki sekitar 20 – 30.000 komponen.

11. 1.250 insinyur sedang mengerjakan proyek KF-X. Prototipe pertama diharapkan akan diluncurkan pada April 2021. 8 model produksi pertama akan dikirim ke Angkatan Udara pada tahun 2026, tetapi mungkin ada penundaan karena sebagian besar negara melakukan pengujian selama 5 – 8 tahun.


Sumber:
– https://news.joins.com/article/23588316
– TSM Vita Novita

What's with this penundaan sampe 5-8 things?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> AFAIK,we're already on dead set getting P-8 the realization probably ada di mef 3 so lets see later
> 
> 
> 
> *Pesawat KF-X/IF-X Bisa Dikembangkan Jadi Generasi Ke-5*
> 
> September 28, 2019 A Ziyadi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KF-X pesawat buatan Korea Selatan yang didalamnya juga turut andil pemerintah Indonesia telah ditampilkan mock.up dan Critical Desaign Review-nya secara komprehensip.
> 
> Berikut ini beberapa poin penting dari pesawat yang nantinya untuk versi Indonesia bernama IFX.
> 
> 1. 9.300 halaman dari 12.000 halaman cetak biru terperinci telah selesai, terhitung sekitar 78% dari proses desain terperinci.
> 
> 2. Meskipun spesifikasi pasti diklasifikasikan, RF Cross Section (RCS) KF-X dikatakan sekitar 0,5㎡. Menurut Global Security, F/A-18E/F dan Rafale memiliki perkiraan RCS 1㎡. F-15 memiliki 25㎡ sementara F-35 masing-masing memiliki 0,005㎡.
> 
> 3. KF-X dirancang dengan pengembangan lebih lanjut yang sudah dipikirkan. Ada ruang yang disediakan untuk ruang senjata internal dan KF-X, secara teori, dapat dikembangkan menjadi pesawat tempur gen ke-5 yang lengkap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Sekitar 65% komponen untuk KF-X Blok 0/1 dikembangkan di Korea Selatan. Ini mungkin persentase yang sama dengan Gripen Swedia, yang juga menggunakan campuran komponen asli dan asing yang sempurna.
> 
> 
> 5. Ketika Korea Selatan memutuskan untuk membeli F-35A pada tahun 2015, Lockheed Martin menjanjikan transfer 25 kategori teknologi. Namun, pemerintah AS menolak transfer 4 kategori: radar AESA, IRST, EOTGP, dan paket EW terintegrasi.
> 
> 6. Radar multi-fungsi AESA KF-X, yang sedang dikembangkan oleh Hanwha Systems, memiliki 1.088 modul dengan jangkauan 110km terhadap target RCS yang tidak ditentukan. Radar F-35 memiliki 1.200 modul untuk perbandingan.
> 
> Baca Juga: 174 Prajurit Marinir TNI AL Berangkat Tugas ke Ambalat dan Pulau Lainya
> 
> 7. Satu set modul 16-radar untuk radar KF-X berharga sekitar $ 45.000. Modul yang diimpor harganya $ 80.000.
> 
> 8. Prototipe radar KF-X telah menyelesaikan pengujian berbasis darat dan udara di Israel bekerja sama dengan sistem ELTA. Ini akan mulai pengujian di Korea November ini dan akan diinstal pada pesawat prototipe KF-X pada 2023.
> 
> 9. Desain eksterior KF-X mengalami 9 perubahan besar sejak desain pertama dipilih oleh ADD. KF-X awalnya berbobot 12,1 ton, tetapi harus mengurangi berat sebanyak 500kg.
> 
> 10. Total 230.000 komponen individu harus dirancang dengan cermat. Mobil standar memiliki sekitar 20 – 30.000 komponen.
> 
> 11. 1.250 insinyur sedang mengerjakan proyek KF-X. Prototipe pertama diharapkan akan diluncurkan pada April 2021. 8 model produksi pertama akan dikirim ke Angkatan Udara pada tahun 2026, tetapi mungkin ada penundaan karena sebagian besar negara melakukan pengujian selama 5 – 8 tahun.
> 
> 
> Sumber:
> – https://news.joins.com/article/23588316
> – TSM Vita Novita
> 
> What's with this penundaan sampe 5-8 things?



that's normal , look at F-35 , big project like this have a tendecies to not always on expected schedule , especially if they found defect or problem in prototype testing .


----------



## Kansel

Also the reason because i really confident about boeing one is because their offer, package nya menyesuaikan kebutuhan user,and their after deal agreement is really good to deal with,not to mention boeing is supporting cpo for bioavtur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Time to lobbying these brits about all the fuzz they make .


----------



## Kansel

I still dont know why boeing can overthrow airbus in tanker tender on offset aspect is it because all in one package or boeing offers us (GMF especially) maintenance facility for 767 and sertifikasi perawatan 767 that i atill don't know

Mungkin boeing wants to build factory in here too because airbus just build their factory in malaysia


----------



## barjo

Kansel said:


> I still dont know why boeing can overthrow airbus in tanker tender on offset aspect is it because all in one package or boeing offers us (GMF especially) maintenance facility for 767 and sertifikasi perawatan 767 that i atill don't know
> 
> Mungkin boeing wants to build factory in here too because airbus just build their factory in malaysia


They often think our engginer is anak nakal pinter modif mereka ada takutnya bikin pabrik disini kalah encer ma engginer kita di PT DI, lagian mainstream kita tu suka belajar TOT ala susah ditebak, kalau bikin disini takut desain medium body ma single alley mereka kesaing proyek nasional kaya N 2130, mereka sukanya tetep desain di seatle disini tinggal tukang cat ma las doank. Beberapa kali produknya airbus dapat input dri kita kaya face foward crew cockpit tu ma modifikasi winglet malah jadi lebih bagus cmiiw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

barjo said:


> They often think our engginer is anak nakal pinter modif mereka ada takutnya bikin pabrik disini kalah encer ma engginer kita di PT DI, lagian mainstream kita tu suka belajar TOT ala susah ditebak, kalau bikin disini takut desain medium body ma single alley mereka kesaing proyek nasional kaya N 2130, mereka sukanya tetep desain di seatle disini tinggal tukang cat ma las doank. Beberapa kali produknya airbus dapat input dri kita kaya face foward crew cockpit tu ma modifikasi winglet malah jadi lebih bagus cmiiw


But Lockheed Martin got no problem about that,probably Boeing will give some restrictions tho but idk luhut sendiri yang bilang minta boeing bangun pabrik disini toh gara2 airbus udah di malay duluan


----------



## barjo

Kansel said:


> But Lockheed Martin got no problem about that,probably Boeing will give some restrictions tho but idk luhut sendiri yang bilang minta boeing bangun pabrik disini toh gara2 airbus udah di malay duluan


I dont know the exact plan either, but looks like their plane plan going to like the astra multibrand single company vs single company branch representative, IDK the manufacture will be as a single complex with DI or not or maybe RAI. Btw RAI will be on rivalry with indian manufacture if they go along with Dassault


----------



## Gundala

barjo said:


> They often think our engginer is anak nakal pinter modif mereka ada takutnya bikin pabrik disini kalah encer ma engginer kita di PT DI, lagian mainstream kita tu suka belajar TOT ala susah ditebak, kalau bikin disini takut desain medium body ma single alley mereka kesaing proyek nasional kaya N 2130, mereka sukanya tetep desain di seatle disini tinggal tukang cat ma las doank. Beberapa kali produknya airbus dapat input dri kita kaya face foward crew cockpit tu ma modifikasi winglet malah jadi lebih bagus cmiiw


There are many factors for company to considering investing in Indonesia, specially in a long run. Things like country risk, political stability are the dominant factor for them to take into account. There are other things like supply chain, infrastructure, local industry capabilities, etc, that would make the cost of shipment and manufacture can be less then other country. 



Kansel said:


> But Lockheed Martin got no problem about that,probably Boeing will give some restrictions tho but idk luhut sendiri yang bilang minta boeing bangun pabrik disini toh gara2 airbus udah di malay duluan


Hehehe kata siapa LM got no problem? Itu proyek ifx dipantau dan dicek terus sama mereka to make sure kita ga dapetin informasi yang ga boleh dikasih. Mereka dah tau kemampuan kita, knp mereka khawatir? ya seperti @barjo bilang kemampuan kita sulit terukur. Seorang chef ahli ga akan terlalu khawatir ngasih resep makanannya ke ahli besi karena dia tau kemampuan ahli besinya. Walaupun bisa buat tapi ga akan bisa seenak chef yg buat, knp? Karena ILMU DASAR memasak yg ga dipunyai si ahli besi. Kalau ahli besi punya dasar ilmu masak? Gw yakin ga akan dikasih alias takut dicontek walaupun si chef tau si ahli besi bukan jualan makanan. Kurang lebih seperti itu analoginya


----------



## barjo

Gundala said:


> There are many factors for company to considering investing in Indonesia, specially in a long run. Things like country risk, political stability are the dominant factor for them to take into account. There are other things like supply chain, infrastructure, local industry capabilities, etc, that would make the cost of shipment and manufacture can be less then other country.
> 
> 
> Hehehe kata siapa LM got no problem? Itu proyek ifx dipantau dan dicek terus sama mereka to make sure kita ga dapetin informasi yang ga boleh dikasih. Mereka dah tau kemampuan kita, knp mereka khawatir? ya seperti @barjo bilang kemampuan kita sulit terukur. Seorang chef ahli ga akan terlalu khawatir ngasih resep makanannya ke ahli besi karena dia tau kemampuan ahli besinya. Walaupun bisa buat tapi ga akan bisa seenak chef yg buat, knp? Karena ILMU DASAR memasak yg ga dipunyai si ahli besi. Kalau ahli besi punya dasar ilmu masak? Gw yakin ga akan dikasih alias takut dicontek walaupun si chef tau si ahli besi bukan jualan makanan. Kurang lebih seperti itu analoginya


Yeah simple like SU 30KI with single seat from SU 27 baseline configuration, now the base use to develop SU 35 although diferent assembly line (first IAPO to KNAAPO) and twin engine K-FX with no canard and delta wing, maybe SAAB got the canard version (you know what i mean) from the leaking design, and offcourse NC212i fully developed by our enginer from NC212 base. I know one house in utan kayu, design by one of the senior enginer from DI, damn he design a very good accoustic damper almost like in the inner plane cabin. Looks like we're better to make plane than car anyway LOL

And yes almost forget the modification 206 sub walau nga jdi dulu

https://intisari.grid.id/read/03891...asal-dari-ahli-penerbangan-indonesia?page=all


----------



## Gundala

barjo said:


> Yeah simple like SU 30KI with single seat from SU 27 baseline configuration, now the base use to develop SU 35 although diferent assembly line (first IAPO to KNAAPO) and twin engine K-FX with no canard and delta wing, maybe SAAB got the canard version (you know what i mean) from the leaking design, and offcourse NC212i fully developed by our enginer from NC212 base. I know one house in utan kayu, design by one of the senior enginer from DI, damn he design a very good accoustic damper almost like in the inner plane cabin. Looks like we're better to make plane than car anyway LOL
> 
> And yes almost forget the modification 206 sub walau nga jdi dulu


Yea, we can argue that we have the knowledge but the industry itself is not yet ready for the knowledge of know how to move on to the knowledge of design and produce. We are on the right track, but looking at the latest news Im seeing our submarine industry would move further then Fighters industry in the next decade. Since we have the tools and knowledge to fabricate and produce the submarine hull by ourselves. The next step is to design and build our own submarine which is the most pain in the butt stage considering the cost and risk involve in it


----------



## Raduga

barjo said:


> Yeah simple like SU 30KI with single seat from SU 27 baseline configuration, now the base use to develop SU 35 although diferent assembly line (first IAPO to KNAAPO) and twin engine K-FX with no canard and delta wing, maybe SAAB got the canard version (you know what i mean) from the leaking design, and offcourse NC212i fully developed by our enginer from NC212 base. I know one house in utan kayu, design by one of the senior enginer from DI, damn he design a very good accoustic damper almost like in the inner plane cabin. Looks like we're better to make plane than car anyway LOL
> 
> And yes almost forget the modification 206 sub walau nga jdi dulu
> 
> https://intisari.grid.id/read/03891...asal-dari-ahli-penerbangan-indonesia?page=all


i think "canard" and "stealth" does not really fit together .


----------



## barjo

Gundala said:


> Yea, we can argue that we have the knowledge but the industry itself is not yet ready for the knowledge of know how to move on to the knowledge of design and produce. We are on the right track, but looking at the latest news Im seeing our submarine industry would move further then Fighters industry in the next decade. Since we have the tools and knowledge to fabricate and produce the submarine hull by ourselves. The next step is to design and build our own submarine which is the most pain in the butt stage considering the cost and risk involve in it


I think we should borrow airbus factory and plant since some high grade macinery is can't not owned by us.. LOL i dont know why, maybe we must ask singapore harbour for the reason.. sorry OOT



Raduga said:


> i think "canard" and "stealth" does not really fit together .


Yes is like superman to be ask to reduce his flying drag by not using his cowl LOL


----------



## Nike

https://m.detik.com/news/berita/d-4...a-kedaulatan-indonesia-dihormati/2#detailfoto

His highness Mr Jusuf Kalla, due to my respect for you, let me in humble way to give my expression. Freedom, Dignity and Sovereignty is earned sir, let me said once more, all of them is earned and you cant get them by asking other to do so. So Indonesia must invest more on military, influence, diplomacy engagement aboard by top notch cohorts of lawyer and diplomats along with economy might. Without them it is just an empty rethoric and words banter.


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Does pakistan interested in our weaponry or medium tank?



barjo said:


> I think we should borrow airbus factory and plant since some high grade macinery is can't not owned by us.. LOL i dont know why, maybe we must ask singapore harbour for the reason.. sorry OOT
> 
> 
> Yes is like superman to be ask to reduce his flying drag by not using his cowl LOL


I got no problem with airbus,but its really visible that we're leaning toward boeing now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

https://international.sindonews.com...unuh-kapal-induk-dan-pembunuh-guam-1569580904

But u.s do have the antitode right? I hope tni consider to purchase ABM like thaad or sm-3/6 we dont know when and why china will launch their balistic missile to us


----------



## HellFireIndo

Kansel said:


> https://international.sindonews.com...unuh-kapal-induk-dan-pembunuh-guam-1569580904
> 
> But u.s do have the antitode right? I hope tni consider to purchase ABM like thaad or sm-3/6 we dont know when and why china will launch their balistic missile to us


A more conventional one like SAMP/T is enough tbh, anything about THAAD is very political in nature, y'know US containment strategy and shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

HellFireIndo said:


> A more conventional one like SAMP/T is enough tbh, anything about THAAD is very political in nature, y'know US containment strategy and shit.


SAMP/T is not specialized for ABM purpose taking sampt or meads and thaad or sm 3 is good enough or if u don't want from america one we could take david sling from israel,known the best for their layered defense system

Also kohanudnas itself projecting to purchase and using thaad in 2035

Dapat dijelaskan arah pengembangan Korpaskhas ke depan ?

Begini, yang sedang TNI AU lakukan saat ini adalah transformasi, termasuk di dalamnya Korphaskas hingga tahun 2035. Intinya kita melakukan adaptasi terhadap teknologi. Kalau bicara Singapura misalnya, AU mereka (RSAF) mengedepankan konsep New Generation Air Force, kita juga sama, sedang melakukan hal itu.

Transformasi Korphaskas, adalah dengan mengembangkan tugas yang menyatu dengan tugas pokok Angkatan Udara. Yaitu menjaga kedaulatan dan hukum di udara. Maka kita mengembangkan sistem pertahanan udara (Hanud).

Untuk Hanud jarak dekat (Short Range Air Defense - ShoRAD) kita sudah punya, walaupun baru enam detasemen. Kita rencana sampai tahun 2035 itu adalah 36 Detasemen Hanud (Denhanud). Kalau sampai 2024, kurang lebih 12 Denhanud. Kami juga sekarang sedang menunggu pengadaan rudal Hanud jarak menengah.

Bisa diuraikan lebih detail?

Ya, sedang dalam proses pengadaan Hanud jarak medium (Medium Air Defense - MeRAD). MerAD ini jaraknya antara 50-100 km, masuk dalam program MEF 2015-2019. Ini untuk pengamanan ibu kota. Hanud Terminal ini harus terintegrasi dengan Hanud Titik karena kita membangun sistem yang integrated. Jadi tidak bisa terpisah antara Hanud Titik dengan Hanud Terminal. Sehingga, kita sekarang akan membeli yang namanya THAAD (Terminal High Altitude Air Defense).

Beberapa produk sedang dalam proses recognition, masih tahap awal proses pengadaan. Kami melakukan kunjungan ke beberapa negara pabrikan. Pilihannya antara lain NASAMS (Norwegia), LY-80 (China), Flying King (China), dan Sky Dragon 50 (China). Korphaskas melakukan kajian dan ikut dalam kunjungan. Tapi kami tidak menentukan pilihan. Sebatas pada kebutuhan operasi dan spesifikasi teknis saja. Yang menentukan produk mana yang akan dipilih adalah Kementerian Pertahanan.


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> SAMP/T is not specialized for ABM purpose taking sampt or meads and thaad or sm 3 is good enough or if u don't want from america one we could take david sling from israel,known the best for their layered defense system
> 
> Also kohanudnas itself projecting to purchase and using thaad in 2035
> 
> Dapat dijelaskan arah pengembangan Korpaskhas ke depan ?
> 
> Begini, yang sedang TNI AU lakukan saat ini adalah transformasi, termasuk di dalamnya Korphaskas hingga tahun 2035. Intinya kita melakukan adaptasi terhadap teknologi. Kalau bicara Singapura misalnya, AU mereka (RSAF) mengedepankan konsep New Generation Air Force, kita juga sama, sedang melakukan hal itu.
> 
> Transformasi Korphaskas, adalah dengan mengembangkan tugas yang menyatu dengan tugas pokok Angkatan Udara. Yaitu menjaga kedaulatan dan hukum di udara. Maka kita mengembangkan sistem pertahanan udara (Hanud).
> 
> Untuk Hanud jarak dekat (Short Range Air Defense - ShoRAD) kita sudah punya, walaupun baru enam detasemen. Kita rencana sampai tahun 2035 itu adalah 36 Detasemen Hanud (Denhanud). Kalau sampai 2024, kurang lebih 12 Denhanud. Kami juga sekarang sedang menunggu pengadaan rudal Hanud jarak menengah.
> 
> Bisa diuraikan lebih detail?
> 
> Ya, sedang dalam proses pengadaan Hanud jarak medium (Medium Air Defense - MeRAD). MerAD ini jaraknya antara 50-100 km, masuk dalam program MEF 2015-2019. Ini untuk pengamanan ibu kota. Hanud Terminal ini harus terintegrasi dengan Hanud Titik karena kita membangun sistem yang integrated. Jadi tidak bisa terpisah antara Hanud Titik dengan Hanud Terminal. Sehingga, kita sekarang akan membeli yang namanya THAAD (Terminal High Altitude Air Defense).
> 
> Beberapa produk sedang dalam proses recognition, masih tahap awal proses pengadaan. Kami melakukan kunjungan ke beberapa negara pabrikan. Pilihannya antara lain NASAMS (Norwegia), LY-80 (China), Flying King (China), dan Sky Dragon 50 (China). Korphaskas melakukan kajian dan ikut dalam kunjungan. Tapi kami tidak menentukan pilihan. Sebatas pada kebutuhan operasi dan spesifikasi teknis saja. Yang menentukan produk mana yang akan dipilih adalah Kementerian Pertahanan.


the Aster 30 have ABM variants , and im going to tell you about something , do you know type 45 destroyer ??? It’s also stated that if an American battlegroup had a choice between any of their NATO allies Destroyers to pick from to deploy alongside the first they would ask is the Royal Navy with their type 45 destroyer to joint the fleet , why ?? simply US admit that the PAAMS system (which use Aster as their missile) are somewhat on par or even far more better full fledge air defense system than their AEGIS (even if the internet claim PAAMS doesn't have BMD capability , they actually had it) , and Type 45 destroyer with their Enchanced Smart-L radar combination with sampson by BAE System is the most capable naval air surveillance radar <<< this comment was made by US navy sailor , but i forgot the source or url for it , i will try to give the source if i find it .

the aster even have succesfully intercepted israeli made ballistic missile and US CGM-163 Coyote supersonic aerial target .

as for chinese missile , i would just say no to it .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

For measly budget for defense Indonesia procurement strategy is more beneficial in long run.

http://www.malaysiandefence.com/the-end-is-near-2/

Malaysian bulk order of Gempita 8X8 almost finished but still there is no hope for repeat order in a very near future. Meanwhile PT PINDAD is still getting an order for 6X6 Anoa and 4X4 Komodo, albeit at small number but repeat order every year bring more continuity and keeping the production line in works and warmed up, and at the same time they use that to increase the proficiency of PINDAD new worker to do production of armored vehicles. Thus this kind of behavior let PT PINDAD to seek more willing spare parts producer from local companies to support PT PINDAD lines and increasing the foot print of local defense industry.


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> For measly budget for defense Indonesia procurement strategy is more beneficial in long run.
> 
> http://www.malaysiandefence.com/the-end-is-near-2/
> 
> Malaysian bulk order of Gempita 8X8 almost finished but still there is no hope for repeat order in a very near future. Meanwhile PT PINDAD is still getting an order for 6X6 Anoa and 4X4 Komodo, albeit at small number but repeat order every year bring more continuity and keeping the production line in works and warmed up, and at the same time they use that to increase the proficiency of PINDAD new worker to do production of armored vehicles. Thus this kind of behavior let PT PINDAD to seek more willing spare parts producer from local companies to support PT PINDAD lines and increasing the foot print of local defense industry.



just not so long ago deftech was also had problem with corruption and get caught by MACC , and some of the malaysian forumer told me the program was halted for a time being due to that corruption scandal.

https://www.freemalaysiatoday.com/c...ating-equipment-supply-for-military-vehicles/

but also in my opinion , the PT Pindad really need atleast like 2 more production line facility , with more upcoming order from TNI ranged from armored car , APC , to medium tank , they could get bottlenecked or choked with all that order , if a new production line facility does not get set up , (also concerning about disaster or human error incident such as kebakaran or else , *which i hope will never happened) having another production line facility may come in handy.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> But u.s do have the antitode right? I hope tni consider to purchase ABM like thaad or sm-3/6 we dont know when and why china will launch their balistic missile to us



Something to keep in mind, Ballistic Missile came in variety of capabilities ranging from theater ballistic missile all the way to the ICBM. So far there isn't any operational system to counter ICBM in their terminal phase. System such as SM-6, GMD are limited at midcourse interception rather than terminal phase, while system such as Aster 30 BMD and THAAD although were meant for terminal phase interception none of them had demonstrate the capability of intercepting MIRV in terminal phase (which is the payload of modern ICBM). This is the main reason US is developing railgun and high energy laser technology.



HellFireIndo said:


> A more conventional one like SAMP/T is enough tbh, anything about THAAD is very political in nature, y'know US containment strategy and shit.



Agree with this. In the current geopolitical climate it is best to go with SAMP/T due for it being "politically lower profile" compare to THAAD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> the Aster 30 have ABM variants , and im going to tell you about something , do you know type 45 destroyer ??? It’s also stated that if an American battlegroup had a choice between any of their NATO allies Destroyers to pick from to deploy alongside the first they would ask is the Royal Navy with their type 45 destroyer to joint the fleet , why ?? simply US admit that the PAAMS system (which use Aster as their missile) are somewhat on par or even far more better full fledge air defense system than their AEGIS (even if the internet claim PAAMS doesn't have BMD capability , they actually had it) , and Type 45 destroyer with their Enchanced Smart-L radar combination with sampson by BAE System is the most capable naval air surveillance radar <<< this comment was made by US navy sailor , but i forgot the source or url for it , i will try to give the source if i find it .
> 
> the aster even have succesfully intercepted israeli made ballistic missile and US CGM-163 Coyote supersonic aerial target .
> 
> as for chinese missile , i would just say no to it .





Raduga said:


> the Aster 30 have ABM variants , and im going to tell you about something , do you know type 45 destroyer ??? It’s also stated that if an American battlegroup had a choice between any of their NATO allies Destroyers to pick from to deploy alongside the first they would ask is the Royal Navy with their type 45 destroyer to joint the fleet , why ?? simply US admit that the PAAMS system (which use Aster as their missile) are somewhat on par or even far more better full fledge air defense system than their AEGIS (even if the internet claim PAAMS doesn't have BMD capability , they actually had it) , and Type 45 destroyer with their Enchanced Smart-L radar combination with sampson by BAE System is the most capable naval air surveillance radar <<< this comment was made by US navy sailor , but i forgot the source or url for it , i will try to give the source if i find it .
> 
> the aster even have succesfully intercepted israeli made ballistic missile and US CGM-163 Coyote supersonic aerial target .
> 
> as for chinese missile , i would just say no to it .


Thanks bro,new infos every day,but ya i do prefer sm&essm on ship and aster on land but,isnt ister is too pricy for us to acquire?


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> For measly budget for defense Indonesia procurement strategy is more beneficial in long run.
> 
> http://www.malaysiandefence.com/the-end-is-near-2/
> 
> Malaysian bulk order of Gempita 8X8 almost finished but still there is no hope for repeat order in a very near future. Meanwhile PT PINDAD is still getting an order for 6X6 Anoa and 4X4 Komodo, albeit at small number but repeat order every year bring more continuity and keeping the production line in works and warmed up, and at the same time they use that to increase the proficiency of PINDAD new worker to do production of armored vehicles. Thus this kind of behavior let PT PINDAD to seek more willing spare parts producer from local companies to support PT PINDAD lines and increasing the foot print of local defense industry.


Each country has its own unique problem in building its own military and its supportive industry. As for them I see them as where we were in orba era. Pretty much getting what they want instead of what they need while each branch doing things on their own. Lacking of defense white paper and program such as MEF(ours)/Horizon(Phil) steer away they force building strategy away from their need. Now we are still having issues as well but as we all see in the last decade our program starting to show results. Lack of political will and people interest would result unsupported military build up, this is the main issue as they often link the defense matter reliance on politics rather then actual build up. They making a progress by trying to make defense white paper, lets see how it will come out.

Anyway I agree, slow but sure thing has kept the production line alive. And getting more will benefit local supppliers and create supply chain as it gets bigger. Future challenge would not be who is able to make it, but it would be who can build it more efficiently


----------



## barjo

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Does pakistan interested in our weaponry or medium tank?
> 
> 
> I got no problem with airbus,but its really visible that we're leaning toward boeing now


As long as we can assembly our own chinock, we need more rotary wing tech after fix wing


----------



## Kansel

barjo said:


> As long as we can assembly our own chinock, we need more rotary wing tech after fix wing


I hope we do,boeing and ptdi already signed vertical lift MoU for now we'll purchase 12 chinook and additional 8 apaches


----------



## barjo

Kansel said:


> I hope we do,boeing and ptdi already signed vertical lift MoU for now we'll purchase 12 chinook and additional 8 apaches


Hehehehehehe you right bro


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> I hope we do,boeing and ptdi already signed vertical lift MoU for now we'll purchase 12 chinook and additional 8 apaches


Is it official already?
Link please..


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> Is it official already?
> Link please..


take it as "kabar burung" for now , anything can happened before the contract signed above the paper .


----------



## Gundala

One step closer to take over FIR from our neighbor, good move while getting more training and knowledge for our human resource 

https://www.airspace-review.com/201...-resmi-jadi-anggota-penuh-icao-trainair-plus/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> Is it official already?
> Link please..


Well i assume "1 paket apache" as 8 unit we dont have budget to buy 24 unit package because we have something else to focused for,about chinook its the number that AD always sayin about and sis @Nike posted a photo, there's a statement that AD preparing to purchase 12 chinnok idk about the realization but i think its before the end of the year alongside with iver


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> Well i assume "1 paket apache" as 8 unit we dont have budget to buy 24 unit package because we have something else to focused for,about chinook its the number that AD always sayin



Got to admit there is more pressing need for heavy transport helo (Chinook) than attack helo (Guardian).
Beside I have a doubt the US will allow the use of the Guardian for domestic COIN operation (Papua)


----------



## Kansel

trishna_amṛta said:


> Got to admit there is more pressing need for heavy transport helo (Chinook) than attack helo (Guardian).
> Beside I have a doubt the US will allow the use of the Guardian for domestic COIN operation (Papua)


Ikr,we're so late in heavy transport helo i hope 12 for first batch and additional 12-24 unit for second batch i hope we're seeking for blackhawk series too maybe romeo in this case


----------



## Raduga

i wanted to ask , is there another projection or roadmap after the MEF program was finished / fulfilled ?



Kansel said:


> Ikr,we're so late in heavy transport helo i hope 12 for first batch and additional 12-24 unit for second batch i hope we're seeking for blackhawk series too maybe romeo in this case


no need for blackhawk , TNI is already ok with H225M Caracal .


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> i wanted to ask , is there another projection or roadmap after the MEF program was finished / fulfilled ?
> 
> 
> no need for blackhawk , TNI is already ok with H225M Caracal .


I do have bro here take a look,but its 2018 one i dont have 2019 one


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Raduga said:


> i wanted to ask , is there another projection or roadmap after the MEF program was finished / fulfilled ?
> 
> 
> no need for blackhawk , TNI is already ok with H225M Caracal .


Thats the reason why i specially mention romeo not blackhawk navy need more capable asw helicopter like romeo to placed inside heavy frigate later,let panther placed in pkr and other corvette


----------



## Raduga

RAPBN for menhan 2020 






getting another 4 trillion IDR , before was 127 trillion .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Papua right now,what in the hell happened there suddenly


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> i wanted to ask , is there another projection or roadmap after the MEF program was finished / fulfilled ?
> 
> 
> no need for blackhawk , TNI is already ok with H225M Caracal .



Not so sure if they dead set with H225M especially one must considering H225M is Specialized CSAR helicopter instead of utility helicopter like Blackhawk


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Not so sure if they dead set with H225M especially one must considering H225M is Specialized CSAR helicopter instead of utility helicopter like Blackhawk


Agree if we're talking about bell 412 as utility helo,comparing bell to blackhawk is not apple to apple tho

I just realized aster 30 comboed with thales smart L ewc or another thales product could make a great air defence system i hope aster 30 wins airforce 5 melorad needs cause kohanudnas already projecting thaad not to mention aster 30 have many missile variant and anti balistic variant i was too focused at american arms cuz we're leaning towards it tho ex:duo 737,apache,chinook i think mbda will fullfill our needs in missile system tho


----------



## Nike

Mi17 once had been considered as the mainstay of Army upper class utility helicopter but recent experiences in Papua made them think twice because mi17 is not that great to cope with most high altitude area in Papua along with unforgiving nature there


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Mi17 once had been considered as the mainstay of Army upper class utility helicopter but recent experiences in Papua made them think twice because mi17 is not that great to cope with most high altitude area in Papua along with unforgiving nature there


Chinook is the most suitable for papua terrain's right now idk about blackhawk H225 or bell also,are we going to replace mi 17&mi 35 tho?


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Cromwell

Some BPPT old works WiSE ( wing in surface effects ) aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Cromwell said:


> Some BPPT old works WiSE ( wing in surface effects ) aircraft
> View attachment 581590
> View attachment 581591


Ekranoplane?


----------



## Ruhnama

Ada yang tahu acara semarak satria kompas?
Di acara tersebut lagi bahas DISKESAL AL
Ternyata diskesal kerjsama ama undip bisa bkin lengan bionik. Yg mana lengannya bekerja svear baik dipasangkan ke seorg sersan yg kehilangan tanganya saat jadi pelatih

Tangan bionik buatan prancis harganya 600
Kalo lokal 100
Edit :
(Sorry i didnt realize why i type in Bahasa)
So diskesal have been madr a bionic hand collaboration with UNDIP.....


----------



## barjo

Anyone knew what kind of machine gun it is?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177984604864598018
Happy sunmori everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> View attachment 581366
> 
> Single seater variant,really looking forward for gen 5 mockup later


In this model, kfx ifx has missile mount on wingtip?
So total can carry 6 underwing and 2 in wingtip?


----------



## Nike

This is a large deal 






I am realized, almost all of our army light helicopter being utilized as gunship


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nike said:


> This is a large deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am realized, almost all of our army light helicopter being utilized as gunship


Yeah this is good, but will be much better with even larger quantity and firepower, _pertahanken_. We should really replace all that old Meriam gunung, M101 and LG-1 with M777, it's the best shit today and that it could easily be airlifted by choppers due to it's light weight, regular UH and KAPA could carry this forward instead of the largely obsolete 105mm artilleries.

But for the CAESAR platform, i am very satisfied, we should have 100+ of them and if possible self-produce it's ammunition (or just every artillery ammunition in general), i wonder where are these M109 go? maybe some retrofit upgrade it to PALADIN level?. We can expect a tandem of Leopard 2, Harimau and Pandur II in 2021 perhaps, that would be great to see. But for the air force there's a lot of homework to do, i personally prefers if the Viper, IFX and F-35 plan could be realized, i'm a bit against Su-35 and unsure about F-15X.


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



HellFireIndo said:


> Yeah this is good, but will be much better with even larger quantity and firepower, _pertahanken_. We should really replace all that old Meriam gunung, M101 and LG-1 with M777, it's the best shit today and that it could easily be airlifted by choppers due to it's light weight, regular UH and KAPA could carry this forward instead of the largely obsolete 105mm artilleries.
> 
> But for the CAESAR platform, i am very satisfied, we should have 100+ of them and if possible self-produce it's ammunition (or just every artillery ammunition in general), i wonder where are these M109 go? maybe some retrofit upgrade it to PALADIN level?. We can expect a tandem of Leopard 2, Harimau and Pandur II in 2021 perhaps, that would be great to see. But for the air force there's a lot of homework to do, i personally prefers if the Viper, IFX and F-35 plan could be realized, i'm a bit against Su-35 and unsure about F-15X.


Dont forget about tanker, melorad,aewc and MMA also, i support LHD project for long term project and fill that LHD with F35 just like trieste,F15,F35 or SU 35 take it or leave it

Or we could purchase caesar 8x8 IMO and U.S national guard M109A5,also make pandur heavy mortar variant for fire support purpose hoping the best for TNi,for airforce are we looking for dedicated airborne ground surveillance like Jstars or sentinel and dedicated EW aircraft like australian G550 or EC-130?


----------



## HellFireIndo

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Dont forget about tanker, melorad,aewc and MMA also, i support LHD project for long term project and fill that LHD with F35 just like trieste,F15,F35 or SU 35 take it or leave it
> 
> Or we could purchase caesar 8x8 IMO and U.S national guard M109A5,also make pandur heavy mortar variant for fire support purpose hoping the best for TNi,for airforce are we looking for dedicated airborne ground surveillance like Jstars or sentinel and dedicated EW aircraft like australian G550 or EC-130?


KC-46 Pegasus, Wedgetail and P-8 Poseidon package is already the best all-in-one deal that we could access at the moment. There's a plan that Poseidon is going to have Ground Surveillance suite variant with aperture radar like that aboard Sentinel installed on them, but it remains just a plan by Boeing tho, unless some customer specifically requested it. I think it's unlikely that we'll going to procure dedicated EW aircraft, as KFX/IFX is planned to have built-in EW suite, so that would made Growler etc out of the question.





I agree that PAL should really get serious about their LHD plan, if possible request some design technology from the South Korean Dokdo-class (like it's a successor for Makassar-class), it's both economical and versatile design, something that PAL would handle quite comfortably. If it's cost extra, i think it's unnecessary to procure CAESAR 8x8 for the sake of it's reload system and upgraded fire control, also that we are unlike Denmark who had a shortage of manpower, so there's less justification to buy the automated variant, CAESAR 6x6 is already good enough IMO, but we should buy more of them.


----------



## Raduga

HellFireIndo said:


> KC-46 Pegasus, Wedgetail and P-8 Poseidon package is already the best all-in-one deal that we could access at the moment. There's a plan that Poseidon is going to have Ground Surveillance suite variant with aperture radar like that aboard Sentinel installed on them, but it remains just a plan by Boeing tho, unless some customer specifically requested it. I think it's unlikely that we'll going to procure dedicated EW aircraft, as KFX/IFX is planned to have built-in EW suite, so that would made Growler etc out of the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that PAL should really get serious about their LHD plan, if possible request some design technology from the South Korean Dokdo-class (like it's a successor for Makassar-class), it's both economical and versatile design, something that PAL would handle quite comfortably. If it's cost extra, i think it's unnecessary to procure CAESAR 8x8 for the sake of it's reload system and upgraded fire control, also that we are unlike Denmark who had a shortage of manpower, so there's less justification to buy the automated variant, CAESAR 6x6 is already good enough IMO, but we should buy more of them.



maybe for LHD (incase the allocated budget was around 700-900million $) ,maybe we can try with french DCNS mistral or if you want to go even more crazier , the Italian Fincantieri , hell their new trieste LHD are second to none in europe arsenal .

but pardon me , the trieste price is not really that friendly  , they'are pseudo aircraft carrier afterall


----------



## MacanJawa

Ada yang update penangkapan opm ngga


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> maybe for LHD (incase the allocated budget was around 700-900million $) ,maybe we can try with french DCNS mistral or if you want to go even more crazier , the Italian Fincantieri , hell their new trieste LHD are second to none in europe arsenal .
> 
> but pardon me , the trieste price is not really that friendly  , they'are pseudo aircraft carrier afterall


No need to buy new one we're already researching for LHD،jadi saya kuliah di ITS waktu itu ngambil kelas tambahan sama dosen saya yang kerja di pt pal (he's involved in tarlac project) dan waktu itu there's orang bule (Jerman likely) di kelas tambahan saya dan dosen saya ngomongin stabilitasor kapal induk sama ntuh orang dan kabarnya mau riset eh pas mau dibuka designnya b orang jerman nya bilang gak usah,im not joking but I'm still unsure about my lecturer statement is it about LHD or something else but i assume it's about LHD



HellFireIndo said:


> KC-46 Pegasus, Wedgetail and P-8 Poseidon package is already the best all-in-one deal that we could access at the moment. There's a plan that Poseidon is going to have Ground Surveillance suite variant with aperture radar like that aboard Sentinel installed on them, but it remains just a plan by Boeing tho, unless some customer specifically requested it. I think it's unlikely that we'll going to procure dedicated EW aircraft, as KFX/IFX is planned to have built-in EW suite, so that would made Growler etc out of the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that PAL should really get serious about their LHD plan, if possible request some design technology from the South Korean Dokdo-class (like it's a successor for Makassar-class), it's both economical and versatile design, something that PAL would handle quite comfortably. If it's cost extra, i think it's unnecessary to procure CAESAR 8x8 for the sake of it's reload system and upgraded fire control, also that we are unlike Denmark who had a shortage of manpower, so there's less justification to buy the automated variant, CAESAR 6x6 is already good enough IMO, but we should buy more of them.


You're right hope we can get caesar license,if you look closely, Pal LHD technical specifications really looks like trieste,also for melorad i i prefer additional nasams (for commonality) or SAMPT/meads (for area coverage)

As for ashm,we're sticking with exocet right? If we're planning for coastal battery,exocet is the right choice and place it in natuna island,and buy additional mm40 block III for corvette and frigate armada probably mbda will give us exocet license,i dont really know if poseidon can integrated with exocet tho,also are we looking at some kind of OTH radar like jindalee one?


----------



## striver44

HellFireIndo said:


> Yeah this is good, but will be much better with even larger quantity and firepower, _pertahanken_. We should really replace all that old Meriam gunung, M101 and LG-1 with M777, it's the best shit today and that it could easily be airlifted by choppers due to it's light weight, regular UH and KAPA could carry this forward instead of the largely obsolete 105mm artilleries.
> 
> But for the CAESAR platform, i am very satisfied, we should have 100+ of them and if possible self-produce it's ammunition (or just every artillery ammunition in general), i wonder where are these M109 go? maybe some retrofit upgrade it to PALADIN level?. We can expect a tandem of Leopard 2, Harimau and Pandur II in 2021 perhaps, that would be great to see. But for the air force there's a lot of homework to do, i personally prefers if the Viper, IFX and F-35 plan could be realized, i'm a bit against Su-35 and unsure about F-15X.


For me the mechanization of the infantry is a more important task. 300 anoa's just wouldnt do. We need at the very least 1000 of those. While at the same time producing pandurs for front line units like Kostrad, we need to make sure that our infantry comes at speed, in time and protected.


----------



## Kansel

Saab gak ada matinya

Anyway,last time i opened saab fb fb p they announced that pindad and saab cooperated to produce rbs 70 NG right? How much will we purchase tho alongside with the girrafe radar?


----------



## barjo

Kansel said:


> No need to buy new one we're already researching for LHD،jadi saya kuliah di ITS waktu itu ngambil kelas tambahan sama dosen saya yang kerja di pt pal (he's involved in tarlac project) dan waktu itu there's orang bule (Jerman likely) di kelas tambahan saya dan dosen saya ngomongin stabilitasor kapal induk sama ntuh orang dan kabarnya mau riset eh pas mau dibuka designnya b orang jerman nya bilang gak usah,im not joking but I'm still unsure about my lecturer statement is it about LHD or something else but i assume it's about LHD
> 
> 
> You're right hope we can get caesar license,if you look closely, Pal LHD technical specifications really looks like trieste,also for melorad i i prefer additional nasams (for commonality) or SAMPT/meads (for area coverage)
> 
> As for ashm,we're sticking with exocet right? If we're planning for coastal battery,exocet is the right choice and place it in natuna island,and buy additional mm40 block III for corvette and frigate armada probably mbda will give us exocet license,i dont really know if poseidon can integrated with exocet tho,also are we looking at some kind of OTH radar like jindalee one?


Kalau kata orang sono.. Just let something secret left unspoken, nga bakal mereka mau buka design tanpa proyek


----------



## Raduga

barjo said:


> Kalau kata orang sono.. Just let something secret left unspoken, nga bakal mereka mau buka design tanpa proyek


How coincidence , the german recently speak about plan to purchase or build their new helicopter carrier 
https://www.navyrecognition.com/ind...7484-a-helicopter-carrier-for-the-german-navy


----------



## Kansel

striver44 said:


> For me the mechanization of the infantry is a more important task. 300 anoa's just wouldnt do. We need at the very least 1000 of those. While at the same time producing pandurs for front line units like Kostrad, we need to make sure that our infantry comes at speed, in time and protected.


We need a great innovation like singaporean do with their armored vehicles unit,i hope we'll place a bulk order for pandur and anoa altogether with black tiger in the near future



barjo said:


> Kalau kata orang sono.. Just let something secret left unspoken, nga bakal mereka mau buka design tanpa proyek


You're right,but i really2 wanted to look at the design lmao


----------



## Bungaterakhir

Var Dracon said:


> LAPAN Reveal Human-carrying Drone



Multicopter not drone, and that propeller kebalik. lmao



Ruhnama said:


> Ada yang tahu acara semarak satria kompas?
> Di acara tersebut lagi bahas DISKESAL AL
> Ternyata diskesal kerjsama ama undip bisa bkin lengan bionik. Yg mana lengannya bekerja svear baik dipasangkan ke seorg sersan yg kehilangan tanganya saat jadi pelatih
> 
> Tangan bionik buatan prancis harganya 600
> Kalo lokal 100
> Edit :
> (Sorry i didnt realize why i type in Bahasa)
> So diskesal have been madr a bionic hand collaboration with UNDIP.....



http://www.jerin.id/id/sgu-project-bionic-arm/?_page=42


----------



## barjo

Raduga said:


> How coincidence , the german recently speak about plan to purchase or build their new helicopter carrier
> https://www.navyrecognition.com/ind...7484-a-helicopter-carrier-for-the-german-navy


I still doubt since they never intervere any problem or have ambition power outside europe territory, mainly their sea power are traditionaly fregat and sub



Kansel said:


> We need a great innovation like singaporean do with their armored vehicles unit,i hope we'll place a bulk order for pandur and anoa altogether with black tiger in the near future
> 
> 
> You're right,but i really2 wanted to look at the design lmao


Wkkk... German design is "dull" bro, france is "weird", brit is "ugly"


----------



## Kansel

Home Internasional Berita Asia Pasifik
*Australia Didesak Turun Tangan Setop Kerusuhan di Papua*
CNN Indonesia
Minggu, 29/09/2019 19:05
Bagikan :





Ilustrasi. (ANTARA FOTO/Marius Wonyewun)




Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Selain mengangkat isu dugaan pelanggaran hak asasi manusia di Papua dalam pidato di Majelis Umum Perserikatan Bangsa-Bangsa (PBB) ke-74, Vanuatu juga meminta Australia turun tangan menangani konflik di wilayah paling timur Indonesia itu.

Menteri Luar Negeri Vanuatu Ralph Ragenvanu mengatakan "sejarah akan menilai kita" jika tak berbuat apa-apa menanggapi situasi krisis di Papua.

"Sejumlah ahli hukum internasional telah menyerukan (krisis di Papua) genosida, maksud saya memang telah masuk kriteria genosida. Sejarah akan mencatat kita dan kita harus berada di sisi yang benar dalam sejarah," kata Ragenvanu di New York.


"Australia harus meningkatkan kontribusinya secara substansial dalam masalah Papua Barat, terutama karena (Australia) berada di Dewan HAM PBB, (Australia) adalah anggota Forum Kepulauan Pasifik," paparnya menambahkan seperti dikutip SBS.

Sebelumnya, Perdana Menteri Vanuatu Charlot Salwai Tabimasmas mengecam dugaan pelanggaran HAM yang terjadi di Papua menyusul kerusuhan terbaru yang terjadi Wamena pada awal pekan ini.
*Lihat juga:*
RI Anggap Vanuatu Sponsor Gerakan Separatis Papua Di depan seluruh 193 negara anggota PBB Tabimasmas mendesak pemerintah Indonesia untuk memberikan akses Komisaris Tinggi HAM PBB untuk meninjau situasi sebenarnya di Papua.

Di sela-sela pertemuan Majelis Umum PBB, Menteri Luar Negeri Australia, Marise Payne, mendesak seluruh pihak untuk "benar-benar menahan diri" untuk tidak memperkeruh situasi di Papua.

"Kami tentu sangat khawatir dengan laporan-laporan kekerasan yang terjadi di Papua dan Papua Barat. Situasi di Papua sangat penting di mana perwakilan kami di Jakarta terus memonitor kondisi Papua bersama dengan otoritas (Indonesia)," kata Payne.

Sementara itu, juru bicara Partai Buruh (oposisi pemerintah Australia) untuk urusan hubungan luar negeri, Penny Wong, mengecam "kekerasan yang terjadi di Papua".
*Lihat juga:*
Wamena Rusuh, Benny Wenda Desak PBB Segera Turun ke Papua Meski begitu, ia menuturkan pihaknya tetap netral dan mengakui kedaulatan Indonesia di tanah Papua.

"Kami telah mengangkat kekhawatiran terkait pelanggaran HAM di Papua Barat dan kami akan terus berupaya menjunjung tinggi hak universal semua orang untuk mengekspresikan pandangan politiknya secara bebas dan damai terkait Papua Barat," ucap Wong melalui pernyataan.

"Partai Buruh benar-benar menghormati integritas kedaulatan teritorial Indonesia, rasa saling hormat terhadap kedaulatan dan integritas kedua negara tertuang dalam Perjanjian Lombok, yang tetap menjadi landasan kerja sama keamanan antara Indonesia-Australia," katanya. (rds/age)

The question is quite simple,are they willing to do that?



barjo said:


> I still doubt since they never intervere any problem or have ambition power outside europe territory, mainly their sea power are traditionaly fregat and sub
> 
> 
> Wkkk... German design is "dull" bro, france is "weird", brit is "ugly"


We're not asking for their design,we're joint research in ship stabilitazor with them


----------



## Ruhnama

About LHD as I know spanish has offer their ex LHD principe asturias along with bima suci but we decline it (some rumor said they also offer alvaro bazan kwkwk)

Also spanish has built tcg anadolu recently 

Italian also built kalaat beni abbas 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algerian_amphibious_transport_dock_Kalaat_Béni_Abbès

Look weapon that ship carry, carry 76mm otmel and Aster15/30
Woww... 

(It is remind me about TKAVR Baku class soviet navy sister of Vikramaditya)

So.... maybe we can choose spaniard or italian or turkey.... 

Just look who is more cheaper and more easy to procure




Btw pakai bahasa mau bicara sensitif klo ada yg berkenan maap
Sebenernya kan perusuh skrg ini rusuh2 usir warga pendatang apa ini juga mereka pingin supaya demografiknya berubah lagi? 

Dan apakah kita bisa pakai korban orang2 pendatang ini bahwa konflik ini malahan mengkorbankan orang sipil juga?
Jadi buat si vanuatu dkk mati kutu
Dukung opm = dukung pelangaran ham

Atau ham bagi mrk hanya berlaku utk opm?


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Kansel said:


> Home Internasional Berita Asia Pasifik
> *Australia Didesak Turun Tangan Setop Kerusuhan di Papua*
> CNN Indonesia
> Minggu, 29/09/2019 19:05
> Bagikan :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilustrasi. (ANTARA FOTO/Marius Wonyewun)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Selain mengangkat isu dugaan pelanggaran hak asasi manusia di Papua dalam pidato di Majelis Umum Perserikatan Bangsa-Bangsa (PBB) ke-74, Vanuatu juga meminta Australia turun tangan menangani konflik di wilayah paling timur Indonesia itu.
> 
> Menteri Luar Negeri Vanuatu Ralph Ragenvanu mengatakan "sejarah akan menilai kita" jika tak berbuat apa-apa menanggapi situasi krisis di Papua.
> 
> "Sejumlah ahli hukum internasional telah menyerukan (krisis di Papua) genosida, maksud saya memang telah masuk kriteria genosida. Sejarah akan mencatat kita dan kita harus berada di sisi yang benar dalam sejarah," kata Ragenvanu di New York.
> 
> 
> "Australia harus meningkatkan kontribusinya secara substansial dalam masalah Papua Barat, terutama karena (Australia) berada di Dewan HAM PBB, (Australia) adalah anggota Forum Kepulauan Pasifik," paparnya menambahkan seperti dikutip SBS.
> 
> Sebelumnya, Perdana Menteri Vanuatu Charlot Salwai Tabimasmas mengecam dugaan pelanggaran HAM yang terjadi di Papua menyusul kerusuhan terbaru yang terjadi Wamena pada awal pekan ini.
> *Lihat juga:*
> RI Anggap Vanuatu Sponsor Gerakan Separatis Papua Di depan seluruh 193 negara anggota PBB Tabimasmas mendesak pemerintah Indonesia untuk memberikan akses Komisaris Tinggi HAM PBB untuk meninjau situasi sebenarnya di Papua.
> 
> Di sela-sela pertemuan Majelis Umum PBB, Menteri Luar Negeri Australia, Marise Payne, mendesak seluruh pihak untuk "benar-benar menahan diri" untuk tidak memperkeruh situasi di Papua.
> 
> "Kami tentu sangat khawatir dengan laporan-laporan kekerasan yang terjadi di Papua dan Papua Barat. Situasi di Papua sangat penting di mana perwakilan kami di Jakarta terus memonitor kondisi Papua bersama dengan otoritas (Indonesia)," kata Payne.
> 
> Sementara itu, juru bicara Partai Buruh (oposisi pemerintah Australia) untuk urusan hubungan luar negeri, Penny Wong, mengecam "kekerasan yang terjadi di Papua".
> *Lihat juga:*
> Wamena Rusuh, Benny Wenda Desak PBB Segera Turun ke Papua Meski begitu, ia menuturkan pihaknya tetap netral dan mengakui kedaulatan Indonesia di tanah Papua.
> 
> "Kami telah mengangkat kekhawatiran terkait pelanggaran HAM di Papua Barat dan kami akan terus berupaya menjunjung tinggi hak universal semua orang untuk mengekspresikan pandangan politiknya secara bebas dan damai terkait Papua Barat," ucap Wong melalui pernyataan.
> 
> "Partai Buruh benar-benar menghormati integritas kedaulatan teritorial Indonesia, rasa saling hormat terhadap kedaulatan dan integritas kedua negara tertuang dalam Perjanjian Lombok, yang tetap menjadi landasan kerja sama keamanan antara Indonesia-Australia," katanya. (rds/age)
> 
> The question is quite simple,are they willing to do that?


Demo mahasiswa juga dikabarkan ada pelanggaran HAM. Mungkin juga perlu minta bantuan Australia untuk masalah demo mahasiswa itu dan demo2 rusuh lainnya yang telah dan akan terjadi, right?

Stance politik Vanuatu untuk Papua sama dengan Indonesia untuk Palestina. Kapan Vanuatu berhenti dukung Papua kaya gitu? Lihat aja kapan Indonesia berhenti dukung Palestina.


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> About LHD as I know spanish has offer their ex LHD principe asturias along with bima suci but we decline it (some rumor said they also offer alvaro bazan kwkwk)
> 
> Also spanish has built tcg anadolu recently
> 
> Italian also built kalaat beni abbas
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algerian_amphibious_transport_dock_Kalaat_Béni_Abbès
> 
> Look weapon that ship carry, carry 76mm otmel and Aster15/30
> Woww...
> 
> (It is remind me about TKAVR Baku class soviet navy sister of Vikramaditya)
> 
> So.... maybe we can choose spaniard or italian or turkey....
> 
> Just look who is more cheaper and more easy to procure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw pakai bahasa mau bicara sensitif klo ada yg berkenan maap
> Sebenernya kan perusuh skrg ini rusuh2 usir warga pendatang apa ini juga mereka pingin supaya demografiknya berubah lagi?
> 
> Dan apakah kita bisa pakai korban orang2 pendatang ini bahwa konflik ini malahan mengkorbankan orang sipil juga?
> Jadi buat si vanuatu dkk mati kutu
> Dukung opm = dukung pelangaran ham
> 
> Atau ham bagi mrk hanya berlaku utk opm?


No need to procure/purchase LHD man we could make one by ourselves,just purchase some tehcnology that we dont dont mastered yet to EU,AFAIK as they gor the benefit they willing to give the technology no need to buy their ship for ToT tho,we could joint research or just buy their techno


----------



## Raduga

barjo said:


> I still doubt since they never intervere any problem or have ambition power outside europe territory, mainly their sea power are traditionaly fregat and sub


they actually just don't want to burden other europe allies like france , brits , italians , spain , considering how powerful their economy in europe league , it's actually feasible for german to have helicopter carrier , or atleast step up their game in naval asset just like what italy does (still can't comprehend about italian calling their ship as OPV , while it's pretty much pseudo multipurpose destroyer/frigate in disguise) , the german Baden-Württemberg frigate is actually really shameful (i guess brits babcock arrowhead 140 would ended up the same as Baden-Württemberg. )


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> No need to procure/purchase LHD man we could make one by ourselves,just purchase some tehcnology that we dont dont mastered yet to EU,AFAIK as they gor the benefit they willing to give the technology no need to buy their ship for ToT tho,we could joint research or just buy their techno



Someone said before about Trieste really realy realy EXPENSIVE dompet bisa jebol
But with anadolu/juan carlos more cheaper

Trieste is €1.1 bn vs anadolu €375 mn

Anadolu slightly shorter 10 meter than trieste

Dokdo $296 mn

Baden wurtemberg the shape is nice but the weaponry is very litle power, also they didnt have sonar !

Also €650mn???
You can get €600 for DZP

Even cheaper is of course iver

Dont know why that german ship so uberprice


----------



## barjo

Raduga said:


> they actually just don't want to burden other europe allies like france , brits , italians , spain , considering how powerful their economy in europe league , it's actually feasible for german to have helicopter carrier , or atleast step up their game in naval asset just like what italy does (still can't comprehend about italian calling their ship as OPV , while it's pretty much pseudo multipurpose destroyer/frigate in disguise) , the german Baden-Württemberg frigate is actually really shameful (i guess brits babcock arrowhead 140 would ended up the same as Baden-Württemberg. )


I dont envolved in politician opinion or speculation toward their military projection... Some time they are to much. I Read the article, its about opinion and debate... IMHO


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> Someone said before about Trieste really realy realy EXPENSIVE dompet bisa jebol
> But with anadolu/juan carlos more cheaper
> 
> Trieste is €1.1 bn vs anadolu €375 mn
> 
> Anadolu slightly shorter 10 meter than trieste
> 
> Dokdo $296 mn
> 
> Baden wurtemberg the shape is nice but the weaponry is very litle power, also they didnt have sonar !
> 
> Also €650mn???
> You can get €600 for DZP
> 
> Even cheaper is of course iver
> 
> Dont know why that german ship so uberprice


Probably we'll use star 50 hull for LHD base and we'll follow japan/s.korea steps in building LHD,using existing hull means cheap price

The first one probably only to carry helicopter,after that there will be needs to place F35 on that probably around 8-12 f35 per LHA,last time.i checked we're only lacks at elevator technology i think we'll joint research or buy that techno from other producer, as for now i see the current design its looked like enlarged mistral if we want to place F35 on it,Pal need to add ski jump on it just like trieste does

As for now lets get focused for heavy frigate first sticking with iver is the good choice for now look at maersk offers to us adding lacm to iver juga bagus for fire support purpose


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Probably we'll use star 50 hull for LHD base and we'll follow japan/s.korea steps in building LHD,using existing hull means cheap price
> 
> The first one probably only to carry helicopter,after that there will be needs to place F35 on that probably around 8-12 f35 per LHA,last time.i checked we're only lacks at elevator technology i think we'll joint research or buy that techno from other producer, as for now i see the current design its looked like enlarged mistral if we want to place F35 on it,Pal need to add ski jump on it just like trieste does
> 
> As for now lets get focused for heavy frigate first sticking with iver is the good choice for now look at maersk offers to us adding lacm to iver juga bagus for fire support purpose



I prefer buy lacmr friggate or destroyer rather than "carrier wannabe"
But who can trasnfer lacm tech? We have limited by the mtcr
State like S.kor and turkey are mtcr signatories also Brazil mtcr ....

(Are army realy want avibras missile?)

Dont know but f35 for navy is..... DOMPET JEBOL f35B is very expensive.
Have F35 i still think abaout cost for operation amd maintenance

Maybe navy can have... shornet? Or j15
Or maybe harrier (old aircrfat) or gripen m?


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> I prefer buy lacmr friggate or destroyer rather than "carrier wannabe"
> But who can trasnfer lacm tech? We have limited by the mtcr
> State like S.kor and turkey are mtcr signatories also Brazil mtcr ....
> 
> (Are army realy want avibras missile?)
> 
> Dont know but f35 for navy is..... DOMPET JEBOL f35B is very expensive.
> Have F35 i still think abaout cost for operation amd maintenance
> 
> Maybe navy can have... shornet? Or j15
> Or maybe harrier (old aircrfat) or gripen m?


Thats why i say "semi-carrier" is for long term project not for 5-10 years from now its a step for step big progress right there

Hyunmoo/SOM is the best for navy right now,we dont have any sattelite to guide cruise missile >300 km,as for army,yeah they really want avtm 300 i heard France itself don't like with the current scalp performance or if you want dompet jebol just buy tomahawk

Last info i got airforce looking for kepd to fill ifx weaponry,idk about our future F16/F16V cruise missile but i think slam-er is a great choice it can be used on poseidon too


----------



## Ruhnama

Are kepd betel prupen? Senayan will accept if there is embel2 betel prupen

Are kepd can mounted in f16?


----------



## Kansel

Any infos who will fill airforce radar needs? Is it thales/LM or something else?


----------



## NEKONEKO

trishna_amṛta said:


> Last I read it doesn't have internal weapon bay. IIRC provision for internal weapon is use for fuel tank. If anyone have more update info on this?
> I doubt we can cancel Su-35 deal outright. Few months ago I kept seeing some news of increasing palm oil export to Russia. The way I see it, we might as well replace our entire Sukhoi fleet gradually.







Extra range with extra fuel tank (block I).
Block I can utilize its belly to carry more fuel, plus external fuel tank it can fly longer.
I'm okay if we cancel Su35 purchase and in exchange we get a green light for F35 purchase, but i doubt US will allow a country that also operate flanker to have F35.



trishna_amṛta said:


> Dah gtu saya ga punya TV (ga mampu beli)


Same



barjo said:


> It is almost imposible to not embrace any military faction into politic in current time


Gonna need few ex military general in the team.



HellFireIndo said:


> That's why i used quote in there, cause at least with such agreement, we can expect that they will not backstab us in dire situations.


(X) doubt.
Their national interest comes first, even if it means by backstabbing us.
Also.
Our national interest comes first, even if we need to slap them ozzie cheek.



Nike said:


> I would rather to nurture more defense arrangement and even sign a treaty with Singapore, *they got more touch with us and quite trustworthy* even in our dire condition (they always there when shit happened in Indonesia from Aceh, Lombok, Jogja, Palu and other), heck they even not send a single man to UNAMET mission in Timor to respect us. If not for our ego to see them as an red dot and money grubber banker, i believe we can get more close to them and ditch the Malaysian into gutter.


Yes.
IIRC ex Singaporean PM said something like "we try to align our interest with those of Indonesia" or something like that.

For a small country like Singapore in the global stage they quite standout.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> Are kepd betel prupen? Senayan will accept if there is embel2 betel prupen
> 
> Are kepd can mounted in f16?


not yet , can be mounted or not is depend on original manufacture if they really wanted to integrate it or not , even the lighter FA-50/T-50 are designed to carry KEPD taurus .


----------



## Kansel

jek_sperrow said:


> View attachment 581735
> 
> Extra range with extra fuel tank (block I).
> Block I can utilize its belly to carry more fuel, plus external fuel tank it can fly longer.
> I'm okay if we cancel Su35 purchase and in exchange we get a green light for F35 purchase, but i doubt US will allow a country that also operate flanker to have F35.
> 
> 
> Same
> 
> 
> Gonna need few ex military general in the team.
> 
> 
> (X) doubt.
> Their national interest comes first, even if it means by backstabbing us.
> Also.
> Our national interest comes first, even if we need to slap them ozzie cheek.
> 
> 
> Yes.
> IIRC ex Singaporean PM said something like "we try to align our interest with those of Indonesia" or something like that.
> 
> For a small country like Singapore in the global stage they quite standout.


Did you forget that US and Lockheed Martin offers us to join the F35 project in the past eventho we do have flankers? Its a green light for F35 but lets just wait for F35 bugs to get fixed and the price getting more cheap cause Lockheed promised to fixing all the bugs plus decreasing F35 price,as for now F15X/Shornet or even typhoon is capable for us,jadi inget pak Purnomo dulu gagasin "good bye flankers"


----------



## Nike

F 16 might

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nike said:


> F 16 might
> 
> View attachment 581737
> View attachment 581738
> View attachment 581739
> View attachment 581740
> View attachment 581741
> View attachment 581742


Why it seems like the Air Force are now used the Falcons much more intensively than before?


----------



## bad sector

Nike said:


> F 16 might
> 
> View attachment 581737
> View attachment 581738
> View attachment 581739
> View attachment 581740
> View attachment 581741
> View attachment 581742



It is nice to see Falcon line up like this...and most important thing they are combat ready..BTW on the 4th picture, one bomb look like explode in the air??


----------



## Ruhnama

Dont know if I see falcon always hope our falcon "stronk" have CFT like turks or korea one

(Btw are we need to research local produced AAM? In worst case if someday we cannot obtain missile from US or French)


----------



## Kansel

Does our Sukhoi armada fully equipped? Is there any infographic or photos of our Sukhoi armament?


----------



## Cromwell

barjo said:


> Ekranoplane?


It seems so. The project has no further news after a decade
Meanwhile;




Joint patrol between BAKAMLA; ABF ( Australian Border Force ) & MMAF ( Ministry of Marine Affairs & Fisheries )





Test of Slug Shot Gun ammunition made by local company PT Mega Perkasa Engineering



Anatomy of AMRAAM




Something from NASAMS project Indonesia
and credit to Lightning Chan II
Improvement of PAC 3 from its predecessor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

16 missiles in one launcher,i heard tni gak masalah sama range missile nya yang penting 1 launcher banyak missile


----------



## Cromwell

Kansel said:


> 16 missiles in one launcher,i heard tni gak masalah sama range missile nya yang penting 1 launcher banyak missile


Operator has no problems on anything suitable to our pocket and specs. These parts, US already sends their FMF ( Foreign Military Financing ) officers to study available options for Indonesia.




Credit to ODC Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> It seems so. The project has no further news after a decade
> Meanwhile;
> View attachment 581744
> 
> Joint patrol between BAKAMLA; ABF ( Australian Border Force ) & MMAF ( Ministry of Marine Affairs & Fisheries )
> 
> View attachment 581748
> 
> Test of Slug Shot Gun ammunition made by local company PT Mega Perkasa Engineering
> View attachment 581747
> Anatomy of AMRAAM
> View attachment 581749
> 
> Something from NASAMS project Indonesia
> and credit to Lightning Chan II
> Improvement of PAC 3 from its predecessor
> View attachment 581746



PAC-3 missile range against incoming ballistic missile was 20-30km which i believe it happened on service ceiling more than 30-40km+ , now i believe the range against air target is going to be classified information (probably more than 70 or 80 km+ with service ceiling half of the ballistic missile interception in my opinion) .



Cromwell said:


> Operator has no problems on anything suitable to our pocket and specs. These parts, US already sends their FMF ( Foreign Military Financing ) officers to study available options for Indonesia.
> View attachment 581750
> 
> Credit to ODC Indonesia


is this for the "soft loan" or "imbal dagang" case ?


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> PAC-3 missile range against incoming ballistic missile was 20-30km which i believe it happened on service ceiling more than 30-40km+ , now i believe the range against air target is going to be classified information (probably more than 70 or 80 km+ with service ceiling half of the ballistic missile interception in my opinion) .
> 
> 
> is this for the "soft loan" or "imbal dagang" case ?


More or less so. Here's a good reading about PAC-3
https://www.army-technology.com/projects/patriot/
Long term soft loans.








If we were smarter we could've requested more than Scaneagle UAV from MSI financing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> More or less so. Here's a good reading about PAC-3
> https://www.army-technology.com/projects/patriot/
> Long term soft loans.
> 
> View attachment 581753
> View attachment 581752
> 
> If we were smarter we could've requested more than Scaneagle UAV from MSI financing.







that's why i believe the newest PAC-3MSE probably even reach 200km+ range for aircraft engagement , because most fighter jet fly at 8km - 12km altitude at cruising speed .


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> Operator has no problems on anything suitable to our pocket and specs. These parts, US already sends their FMF ( Foreign Military Financing ) officers to study available options for Indonesia.
> View attachment 581750
> 
> Credit to ODC Indonesia


Everything that we can buy from US? In this case lets ask for Fighter,tanker awacs MMA and SAM probably, also asking them can we buy F15X for sukhoi replacer(?)

Also i hope navy considering this ship for logistics and troop movements,it really suits with our archipelago







Cromwell said:


> Operator has no problems on anything suitable to our pocket and specs. These parts, US already sends their FMF ( Foreign Military Financing ) officers to study available options for Indonesia.
> View attachment 581750
> 
> Credit to ODC Indonesia


This means any expensive purchase like wedgetail,poseidon patriot or any US expensive weaponry will not burden us yes?


----------



## Ruhnama

Mode Bahasa
Mau tanya ini beneran apa kagak Purom wenda bkin ancaman amau mengusir semua orang pendatang? Apakah aparat berwenang siap?.....

Ini opini lagi
Anadaikan mrk paksa refrn dgn sengaja usir org2 " yg pro pemerintahan" sehingga demografik berubah???

(Sumber webnya agak 50/50 ) sih

Jujur ada masalah papua jd agak pesimis beli barang2 bagus dari barat.....

Nice if we can procure PAC3, nasams againts aircraft and pac3 for BMD
That ship UAE have one and sunk in yemen


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> Mode Bahasa
> Mau tanya ini beneran apa kagak Purom wenda bkin ancaman amau mengusir semua orang pendatang? Apakah aparat berwenang siap?.....
> 
> Ini opini lagi
> Anadaikan mrk paksa refrn dgn sengaja usir org2 " yg pro pemerintahan" sehingga demografik berubah???
> 
> (Sumber webnya agak 50/50 ) sih
> 
> Jujur ada masalah papua jd agak pesimis beli barang2 bagus dari barat.....
> 
> Nice if we can procure PAC3, nasams againts aircraft and pac3 for BMD


Lebih dari siap , malah mungkin sebelum nya udah bikin persiapan kemungkinan terburuk dengan skenario diatas , mereka ngancem kaya gitu kesel gegara gagal meramaikan seputar kejadian yang mereka framing kemarin di sidang PBB .

belum lagi kemarin yang semprot vanuatu "rayannul sangadji" murni punya darah melanesia, makin geger mereka.

we really need to help their closest neighbour to atleast act as detterent for vanuatu, thankfully the FIJIAN are on our side.


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> Lebih dari siap , malah mungkin sebelum nya udah bikin persiapan kemungkinan terburuk dengan skenario diatas , mereka ngancem kaya gitu kesel gegara gagal meramaikan seputar kejadian yang mereka framing kemarin di sidang PBB .
> 
> belum lagi kemarin yang semprot vanuatu "rayannul sangadji" murni punya darah melanesia, makin geger mereka.
> 
> we really need to help their closest neighbour to atleast act as detterent for vanuatu, thankfully the FIJIAN are on our side.


Vanuatu and png in Our side
But
Ini rada bawa dan bkin emosi ini, masalahnya korban sipil yg disasar ga pantes gtu lho. Seakan2 warga luar pulau papua ini dianggep penjajajah. Mau dri pulau mana saja suku agama etnis apapun mnurut para pembangkang ini kyk hrus diusir karena mereka ga berhak d papua sana

Pdhl dprd sana minta jgn ada exodus lucu skli ini

Yg saya ga suka mana nih org yg koar2 ham soal kekerasan tni aparat dsb? Ini warga sipil lho apa bagi mrk ham hanya untuk pembangkan plus antek2nya? Apa pendatang ga pantes dpt ham?

Apa kita perlu bkin pemukim bersenjata ala2 si negara bendera biru di timteng itu? 

Tpi pbb dliat2 beritanya gada yg berhuubungan ama isu2 papua. Rata2 yg diangkat isu lingkungan

Btw
How possible we can procure dual engine fighter from US? Like shornet or maybe f15?
Are congress will give us greenlight?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Raduga said:


> Lebih dari siap , malah mungkin sebelum nya udah bikin persiapan kemungkinan terburuk dengan skenario diatas , mereka ngancem kaya gitu kesel gegara gagal meramaikan seputar kejadian yang mereka framing kemarin di sidang PBB .
> 
> belum lagi kemarin yang semprot vanuatu "rayannul sangadji" murni punya darah melanesia, makin geger mereka.
> 
> we really need to help their closest neighbour to atleast act as detterent for vanuatu, thankfully the FIJIAN are on our side.


I think you'll be interested in this article https://tirto.id/siapa-kawan-dan-lawan-indonesia-di-melanesia-soal-papua-merdeka-df4R


----------



## Raduga

Kucing itu imut said:


> I think you'll be interested in this article https://tirto.id/siapa-kawan-dan-lawan-indonesia-di-melanesia-soal-papua-merdeka-df4R


that vanuatu kinda had a situation like indonesian- israeli relation about palestinian , should we shove some economic help down their throat to silence them ?


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Ruhnama said:


> Yg saya ga suka mana nih org yg koar2 ham soal kekerasan tni aparat dsb? Ini warga sipil lho apa bagi mrk ham hanya untuk pembangkan plus antek2nya? Apa pendatang ga pantes dpt ham?


Them talking about human right violation by separatists towards ordinary citizen in Papua is like shooting oneself in the foot. Sama dgn aktivis HAM yang mempermasalahkan kekerasan polisi pada peserta demo yang anarkis tapi diam saja saat polisi terluka kena lempar batu.

Double standard is the norms.



Raduga said:


> that vanuatu kinda had a situation like indonesian- israeli relation about palestinian , should we shove some economic help down their throat to silence them ?


We already did shove money down their throat since SBY era. Jangan kira cuma amerika yang bisa main uang "bantuan". ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Gundala

Ruhnama said:


> Mode Bahasa
> Mau tanya ini beneran apa kagak Purom wenda bkin ancaman amau mengusir semua orang pendatang? Apakah aparat berwenang siap?.....
> 
> Ini opini lagi
> Anadaikan mrk paksa refrn dgn sengaja usir org2 " yg pro pemerintahan" sehingga demografik berubah???
> 
> (Sumber webnya agak 50/50 ) sih
> 
> Jujur ada masalah papua jd agak pesimis beli barang2 bagus dari barat.....
> 
> Nice if we can procure PAC3, nasams againts aircraft and pac3 for BMD


Kalau lihat sesuatu itu coba dilihat secara holistic/keseluruhan. Saudara2 kita di Papua itu ada yg di pesisir pantai dan di gunung. Yg dipantai ekonominya lebih maju krn ada infrastruktur dll, sedangkan di gunung lebih sulit kehidupannya. Ga semua saudara papua kita setuju dgn demo dll, permasalahannya lebih kompleks dari sekedar referendum. Menjaga keamanan juga ga mudah disana, korban pendatang jg baru terjadi kemarin setahu saya. Dari pernyataan Presiden kemarin jg mengisyaratkan itu lebih ke KKB, bukan masyarakatnya sendiri.

Berita yg ada di potret sedemikian rupa sehingga nampak seperti itu, terkadang kenyataannya jauh sekam dari api. Sama seperti demo 212 di Jakarta, apa itu perwakilan sebagian besar suara rakyat? Belum tentu, tp memang tampak seperti itu. Sebuah study yg sy pernah tahu dari statement Yanni Wahid pernah ada study tentang paham khilafah di beberapa tempat. Responden yang menjawab mendukung khilafah kemudian ditanyakan apakah mereka lebih memilih pemimpin muslim yg korup atau non muslim yg tidak korup? jawabannya non muslim yg tidak korup. Apa yg bisa ditarik dari study itu? Silahkan dikunyah sendiri, yg pasti Silent majority yg ada di Indonesia itu banyak hanya mereka memilih tidak bersuara lantang. Salah satu indikatornya? Silahkan lihat hasil pemilu kemarin, berapa besar yg mendukung partai yg berbasis agama (pekaes/pepepe) dan brp yg tidak memilih mereka? Demikian juga dengan hasil pemilihan di Papua beserta jumlah pemilih yg mencoblos. 

Balik lagi dari misal 10rb pendemo yg menyuarakan anti lontong sayur, bisa saja sebenarnya hanya 1rb orang yg benar2 menyuarakan anti lontong sayur sementara 9rb lainnya sebenarnya ingin ketupat sayur tapi di tempat mereka harga ketupat sayur jauh lebih mahal dari lontong sayur sehingga mereka ikut "sebel" sama si lontong sayur. Yang buat sulit adalah kemampuan literasi saudara2 kita yang masih minim, rendahnya minat membaca jadi salah satu indikator. Kalau sudah gini membaca berita baik yang hoax atau bukan jadi keblinger sendiri

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> Mode Bahasa
> Mau tanya ini beneran apa kagak Purom wenda bkin ancaman amau mengusir semua orang pendatang? Apakah aparat berwenang siap?.....
> 
> Ini opini lagi
> Anadaikan mrk paksa refrn dgn sengaja usir org2 " yg pro pemerintahan" sehingga demografik berubah???
> 
> (Sumber webnya agak 50/50 ) sih
> 
> Jujur ada masalah papua jd agak pesimis beli barang2 bagus dari barat.....
> 
> Nice if we can procure PAC3, nasams againts aircraft and pac3 for BMD
> That ship UAE have one and sunk in yemen


Not a problem, america and australia knows if they do some kind of intervention then they just making another enemy in LCS,sekarang masalahnya tinggal negara melanesia ini untungnya fiji ada di pihak kita


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Kansel said:


> untungnya fiji ada di pihak kita


The power of $


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> Not a problem, america and australia knows if they do some kind of intervention then they just making another enemy in LCS,sekarang masalahnya tinggal negara melanesia ini untungnya fiji ada di pihak kita



Kalau mamarika ama osy udah paham kalau mereka cawe2x urusan dlm negeri kita pasti banting setir ke blok tiongkok makanya mreka diem aja slama kita ga keterlaluan seperti thn 1991 dulu. Sedangkan kalau Fiji itu slain terima $ dari kita mreka juga ga akur ama tetangga2x nya (Vanuatu dkk)


----------



## HellFireIndo

Gundala said:


> Kalau lihat sesuatu itu coba dilihat secara holistic/keseluruhan. Saudara2 kita di Papua itu ada yg di pesisir pantai dan di gunung. Yg dipantai ekonominya lebih maju krn ada infrastruktur dll, sedangkan di gunung lebih sulit kehidupannya. Ga semua saudara papua kita setuju dgn demo dll, permasalahannya lebih kompleks dari sekedar referendum. Menjaga keamanan juga ga mudah disana, korban pendatang jg baru terjadi kemarin setahu saya. Dari pernyataan Presiden kemarin jg mengisyaratkan itu lebih ke KKB, bukan masyarakatnya sendiri.
> 
> Berita yg ada di potret sedemikian rupa sehingga nampak seperti itu, terkadang kenyataannya jauh sekam dari api. Sama seperti demo 212 di Jakarta, apa itu perwakilan sebagian besar suara rakyat? Belum tentu, tp memang tampak seperti itu. Sebuah study yg sy pernah tahu dari statement Yanni Wahid pernah ada study tentang paham khilafah di beberapa tempat. Responden yang menjawab mendukung khilafah kemudian ditanyakan apakah mereka lebih memilih pemimpin muslim yg korup atau non muslim yg tidak korup? jawabannya non muslim yg tidak korup. Apa yg bisa ditarik dari study itu? Silahkan dikunyah sendiri, yg pasti Silent majority yg ada di Indonesia itu banyak hanya mereka memilih tidak bersuara lantang. Salah satu indikatornya? Silahkan lihat hasil pemilu kemarin, berapa besar yg mendukung partai yg berbasis agama (pekaes/pepepe) dan brp yg tidak memilih mereka? Demikian juga dengan hasil pemilihan di Papua beserta jumlah pemilih yg mencoblos.
> 
> Balik lagi dari misal 10rb pendemo yg menyuarakan anti lontong sayur, bisa saja sebenarnya hanya 1rb orang yg benar2 menyuarakan anti lontong sayur sementara 9rb lainnya sebenarnya ingin ketupat sayur tapi di tempat mereka harga ketupat sayur jauh lebih mahal dari lontong sayur sehingga mereka ikut "sebel" sama si lontong sayur. Yang buat sulit adalah kemampuan literasi saudara2 kita yang masih minim, rendahnya minat membaca jadi salah satu indikator. Kalau sudah gini membaca berita baik yang hoax atau bukan jadi keblinger sendiri


Gak tau lagi udah, kalo "Literasi" juga mencakup harus 100% mampu mengendus hoax, seakan-akan Propaganda dan fake news itu masalah yang ada karena orang Indonesia "_tidak bisa membaca_", padahal US juga kenceng itu hoax dan fake news, dengan corak yang mirip dengan yang ada di Indonesia, tapi apa mereka orang Amerika pernah dibilang "_tidak bisa membaca_"?. Saya berpendapat bahwa ini hanyalah masalah menanamkan "pemikiran kritis", yang sama sekali berbeda dari istilah "Literasi", tapi jarang ada situasi yang ideal begitu, terutama dalam masyarakat yang nilai kolektifisnya kuat (tekanan sosial untuk mempercayai sesuatu).

Yang jelas daripada melihat korban cuma sedikit atau apalah, sebaiknya kerusuhan sama sekali diredam karena snowball effect itu nyata, fakta di lapangan bisa cepat berkembang berbeda dari yang ditaruh di kabinet Presiden, dari yang awalnya "lebih ke KKB saja pelakunya" bisa merambat ke aksi-aksi sipil secara umum, karena KKB memang taktiknya membaur di dan memprovokasi masyarakat sebagai tameng dan bahan propaganda mereka, masa sih mereka KKB peduli dengan_ code-of conduct_? asal ada kesempatan ya mereka ambil, pragmatis, melawan orang pragmatis ya kita mestinya pragmatis juga, mau tidak mau harus mengakui kerusuhan itu walau diperparah oleh provokator, tetap saja berbahaya secara keseluruhan dan akan merambat ke level sentimen separatisme masyarakat umum. Memang sulit mencari dan memilah kutu diantara beras, tapi itulah situasinya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Kansel said:


> Everything that we can buy from US? In this case lets ask for Fighter,tanker awacs MMA and SAM probably, also asking them can we buy F15X for sukhoi replacer(?)
> 
> Also i hope navy considering this ship for logistics and troop movements,it really suits with our archipelago
> View attachment 581755
> 
> 
> 
> This means any expensive purchase like wedgetail,poseidon patriot or any US expensive weaponry will not burden us yes?


Anything is possible but there will be of course concession they will ask from us. Something i believe we can compromise.


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> Anything is possible but there will be of course concession they will ask from us. Something i believe we can compromise.


Hope so cause last time they already offered something we can say restricted for non allied country but for now they're not yet offered us pac or thaad idk about F15

Anyway if we're looking for C17/A400 thats thats mean there will be heavy airlifter tender on mef 3 is it still possible for us to purchase C17? If no then A400 or C-2/KC-390 is suitable but A400 bisa jadi tanker juga


----------



## Cromwell

From US Embassy Jakarta
If any members or silent readers here take interest








Kansel said:


> Hope so cause last time they already offered something we can say restricted for non allied country but for now they're not yet offered us pac or thaad idk about F15
> 
> Anyway if we're looking for C17/A400 thats thats mean there will be heavy airlifter tender on mef 3 is it still possible for us to purchase C17? If no then A400 or C-2/KC-390 is suitable but A400 bisa jadi tanker juga


C-17 production line is ended and AFAIK Ministry of State Enterprises is pressing on A-400


----------



## Kansel

If we choose pac 3 mse for kohanudnas later,then we'll buy 5 detachment of it ya?


----------



## Cromwell

Kansel said:


> If we choose pac 3 mse for kohanudnas later,then we'll buy 5 detachment of it ya?


I can't tell about PAC in fact, idk about it at all. 2 regiments & 5 detachments; all i can safely say next batch for NASAMS idk yet about LR SAM
Meanwhile;




Don't ask me about whose facial picture in the text. Just read the text.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> I can't tell about PAC in fact, idk about it at all. 2 regiments & 5 detachments; all i can safely say next batch for NASAMS idk yet about LR SAM
> Meanwhile;
> View attachment 581771
> 
> Don't ask me about whose facial picture in the text. Just read the text.


I still dont get it,is it separated between merad and lorad in this 5 detachment needs of SAM? Or its combined and become melorad? If its separated then it will be nasams-patriot

Lmao where that face came from lol

Also,jasa angkutan FMS what does that mean? I can tell 1 paket=8 unit lets hope we order additional hellfire lel


----------



## Cromwell

Kansel said:


> I still dont get it,is it separated between merad and lorad in this 5 detachment needs of SAM? Or its combined and become melorad? If its separated then it will be nasams-patriot
> 
> Lmao where that face came from lol
> 
> Also,jasa angkutan FMS what does that mean? I can tell 1 paket=8 unit lets hope we order additional hellfire lel


Read again the previous posting about Air Defence in MEF IV and you don't understand the RKP 2019 about Apache; 1 Package to increase the cappability, 1 Package for ground based supports, the rest go for engines, equipments, bases it means there will be no procurement of Apache next year.


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> Read again the previous posting about Air Defence in MEF IV and you don't understand the RKP 2019 about Apache; 1 Package to increase the cappability, 1 Package for ground based supports, the rest go for engines, equipments, bases it means there will be no procurement of Apache next year.


Yeah barely noticed it, i thought they will procure more apache tho,it means AL&AU will be the main focus on mef 3

If there's no apache sec batch i hope we'll get focused on chinook and other heavy lift/utility helo, they got vital role in our archipelago and condition


----------



## Cromwell

Kansel said:


> Yeah barely noticed it, i thought they will procure more apache tho,it means AL&AU will be the main focus on mef 3
> 
> If there's no apache sec batch i hope we'll get focused on chinook and other heavy lift/utility helo, they got vital role in our archipelago and condition


There are talks to increase the number as suggested by previous Commander of Puspenerbad 11th Squadron, we need them between 16 - 32 however the procurement won't happen next year.


----------



## Ruhnama

And army will get rid off mi35? Or they will kep it or transfer to another branch like marine maybe?


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> From US Embassy Jakarta
> If any members or silent readers here take interest
> View attachment 581770
> 
> 
> 
> C-17 production line is ended and AFAIK Ministry of State Enterprises is pressing on A-400


True AFAIK is not like our force dont want A-400, its just not on their priority list. Their priority is pushing hercules fleet readyness and replace/add more Hercules airframe. On the other hand there are seems to be a "business deal" going on with the A-400 purchased and PT.DI. Maybe its one of the "syarat" to get business from them. Tho to be honest idk if it can go thru, from what I know it needs 5 A-400 purchase. 1 is already on PT.PPI, the other 2 are to be purchased by Pertamina/Anak usaha (status unclear) and the remaining 2 are still yet to be seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Gundala said:


> True AFAIK is not like our force dont want A-400, its just not on their priority list. Their priority is pushing hercules fleet readyness and replace/add more Hercules airframe. On the other hand there are seems to be a "business deal" going on with the A-400 purchased and PT.DI. Maybe its one of the "syarat" to get business from them. Tho to be honest idk if it can go thru, from what I know it needs 5 A-400 purchase. 1 is already on PT.PPI, the other 2 are to be purchased by Pertamina/Anak usaha (status unclear) and the remaining 2 are still yet to be seen.


AFAIK,we pushed A400 contract to "memurnikan" hak produksi pesawat rancangan alm. Pak Habibie

OOT dikit,kok demo jadi out of topic sih? Pertama minta putus ruu2 "gak jelas" sekarang minta turunin presiden dan nyambung2in ke karhutla&pemindahan ibukota? Excuse me wtf?


----------



## HellFireIndo

Is it possible to be banned from a Facebook page? cause apparently i am banned from MaxDefense FB page.


----------



## Cromwell

HellFireIndo said:


> Is it possible to be banned from a Facebook page? cause apparently i am banned from MaxDefense FB page.


How ? What have you said previously in comment section ?


----------



## MacanJawa

Ini pada mau beli sam dari paman sam ya?
Patriot gk bisa menghalau suicide drone milik iran, houthi attack


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Kansel said:


> OOT dikit,kok demo jadi out of topic sih? Pertama minta putus ruu2 "gak jelas" sekarang minta turunin presiden dan nyambung2in ke karhutla&pemindahan ibukota? Excuse me wtf?


Yg di luar tuntutan resmi mahasiswa misal turun presiden, itu numpang doang. Apalagi demo nomor cantik ga jelas itu. Yang lain serang DPR mereka serang presiden sendiri -_-"

Ujung2 mereka minta mia khalifah *facepalm*


----------



## trishna_amṛta

HellFireIndo said:


> Is it possible to be banned from a Facebook page? cause apparently i am banned from MaxDefense FB page.



*Are you sure your not experiencing login related problem? *It is extremely unlikely Facebook banning anyone, and I don't think max def is in the habit of banning commentator either.



MacanJawa said:


> Ini pada mau beli sam dari paman sam ya?
> Patriot gk bisa menghalau suicide drone milik iran, houthi attack



PAC khan intended role nya utk anti rudal ballistic & anti pesawat bukan anti drone. Lagian ga mungin juga kalau nyalain early warning radar 24 jam non-stop


----------



## HellFireIndo

trishna_amṛta said:


> *Are you sure your not experiencing login related problem? *It is extremely unlikely Facebook banning anyone, and I don't think max def is in the habit of banning commentator either.
> 
> 
> 
> PAC khan intended role nya utk anti rudal ballistic & anti pesawat bukan anti drone. Lagian ga mungin juga kalau nyalain early warning radar 24 jam non-stop


I'll check again later, but it's indeed maybe related to network problem more than not, as i'm currently using proxy.


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> AFAIK,we pushed A400 contract to "memurnikan" hak produksi pesawat rancangan alm. Pak Habibie
> 
> OOT dikit,kok demo jadi out of topic sih? Pertama minta putus ruu2 "gak jelas" sekarang minta turunin presiden dan nyambung2in ke karhutla&pemindahan ibukota? Excuse me wtf?


What is mean memurnikan hak produksi? We have share for a400 production? It is alm habibie design??

Karhutla dri dlu sepaket gtu nah ibukota bru tau gw



MacanJawa said:


> Ini pada mau beli sam dari paman sam ya?
> Patriot gk bisa menghalau suicide drone milik iran, houthi atta



Iya si KSA pke pertahanan udara crotale yang lama si PAC gagal kalo ga salah gara2 penempatan radarnya ga bener

Di formil kaskus ad tritnya sih gatau dsini ad yg bahas pac ksa atau ga


----------



## Raduga

MacanJawa said:


> Ini pada mau beli sam dari paman sam ya?
> Patriot gk bisa menghalau suicide drone milik iran, houthi attack


Ada pembahasan nya di lonji kaskus , itu juga bukan drone , murni cruise missile itu , patriot nya menghadap kemana , sementara ini cruise missile datang dari arah yang gak di duga saudi bakalan dari situ


----------



## Cromwell

Read this slide in detail then you'll find something peculiar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Read this slide in detail then you'll find something peculiar.
> View attachment 581846


pengganti seawolf ??? is that for KRI TOM ?? and when that 2 unit of SU-35 will come lol .


----------



## NoFolks

Cromwell said:


> Read this slide in detail then you'll find something peculiar.
> View attachment 581846



Honestly i felt like the majority was the work of previous President, but the claim is somehow his in 4years... Or is it really?


----------



## Raduga

NoFolks said:


> Honestly i felt like the majority was the work of previous President, but the claim is somehow his in 4years... Or is it really?


no matter who signed the contract , still useless if the program not getting supported by the next administration (especially with the long term soft loan agreement) so you could say they were both SBY and JKW work.


----------



## Kansel

I get it,So there's gonna be pengadaan merad&lorad SAM for kohanudnas ya? @Cromwell



Ruhnama said:


> What is mean memurnikan hak produksi? We have share for a400 production? It is alm habibie design??
> 
> Karhutla dri dlu sepaket gtu nah ibukota bru tau gw
> 
> 
> 
> Iya si KSA pke pertahanan udara crotale yang lama si PAC gagal kalo ga salah gara2 penempatan radarnya ga bener
> 
> Di formil kaskus ad tritnya sih gatau dsini ad yg bahas pac ksa atau ga


No, Airbus say if we purchase their A400 we can produce Cn-235&NC212 locally tanpa ketergantungan/ijin dari Airbus,read this one

Saat ini PTDI masih harus berbagi tugas mengerjakan badan CN-235 yang sudah diproduksi hingga 283 unit, dengan perusahaan manufaktur, Construcciones Aeronauticas SA (CASA) yang kini dikelola Airbus. Sebagian hak pemasaran NC212, meski kini hanya dibuat di Indonesia, juga masih dipegang produsen pesawat asal Eropa tersebut.

Lisensi penuh bisa didapat jika pemerintah merealisasi rencana pembelian dua pesawat kargo Airbus A400. Manajemen PTDI, tutur Ridlo, masih menunggu waktu barter itu diwujudkan.

Another nasams eh,1 in Jakarta and 1 more in penajam,lorad sam will be placed in the center of indonesia or in natuna/kalimantan i think


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> Read this slide in detail then you'll find something peculiar.
> View attachment 581846


Interesting slide. Specially that sukro thing, well I just hope they will somehow get it soon. We need more airframe, thats the fact. The rest is up to to AU 



Kansel said:


> AFAIK,we pushed A400 contract to "memurnikan" hak produksi pesawat rancangan alm. Pak Habibie


No its not about that. Geezzz the information I had was couple years old so I cant recall clearly. But as long as I remember (I stand corrected) the deal was about being part of A-400 production/assembly line. As we all know our knowledge in CN235 must be expanded to another level of heavier airlift plane. Part of the deal including tot on how to create/study bigger airlift. Again I might be wrong, in short its related to future "Pengembangan" of CN235 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bad sector

Gundala said:


> Interesting slide. Specially that sukro thing, well I just hope they will somehow get it soon. We need more airframe, thats the fact. The rest is up to to AU
> 
> 
> No its not about that. Geezzz the information I had was couple years old so I cant recall clearly. But as long as I remember (I stand corrected) the deal was about being part of A-400 production/assembly line. As we all know our knowledge in CN235 must be expanded to another level of heavier airlift plane. Part of the deal including tot on how to create/study bigger airlift. Again I might be wrong, in short its related to future "Pengembangan" of CN235 as well.



This an old news regarding "memurnikan rancang bangun Habibie"

*PTDI Bakal Murnikan Hak Produksi Pesawat Rancangan BJ Habibie *
Reporter:
*Yohanes Paskalis*
Editor:
*Ali Akhmad Noor Hidayat*
Jumat, 13 September 2019 07:16 WIB 

*TEMPO.CO, Jakarta -* PT Dirgantara Indonesia (persero) atau PTDI berambisi memurnikan hak produksi, desain, dan pemasaran dua pesawat rancangan Presiden ketiga Indonesia, BJ Habibie, yaitu CN-235 dan NC-212. Direktur Produksi PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Muhammad Ridlo Akbar, mengatakan kedua produk tersebut masih dikembangkan bersama oleh PTDI dengan Airbus Defence And Space (Airbus DS).

"Sehingga masih terikat work sharing," ucapnya kepada Tempo, Kamis 12 September 2019.

Saat ini PTDI masih harus berbagi tugas mengerjakan badan CN-235 yang sudah diproduksi hingga 283 unit, dengan perusahaan manufaktur, Construcciones Aeronauticas SA (CASA) yang kini dikelola Airbus. Sebagian hak pemasaran NC-212, meski kini hanya dibuat di Indonesia, juga masih dipegang produsen pesawat asal Eropa tersebut.

Lisensi penuh bisa didapat jika pemerintah merealisasi rencana pembelian dua pesawat kargo Airbus A-400. Manajemen PTDI, tutur Ridlo, masih menunggu waktu barter itu diwujudkan.

“Jika itu jadi, kita akan dapat Autonomus untuk NC-212 dan CN-235." Maksudnya adalah komitmen penyerahan hak penuh kepada PTDI, tanpa ketergantungan lagi pada Airbus.

Pembelian A-400 didengungkan Deputi Bidang Usaha Jasa Keuangan, Survei dan Konsultasi Kementerian Badan Usaha Milik Negara, Gatot Trihargo, pada April lalu, sebagai bagian dari rencana penyatuan atau holding BUMN aviasi. Kemarin, upaya Tempo menghubungi Gatot untuk menanyakan kelanjutan tersebut belum berbuah hasil.

Baik CN-235 maupun NC-212 dicetuskan Habibie kala mengembangkan entitas kedirgantaraan sejak Agustus 1976. Bernama PT Industri Pesawat Terbang Nurtanio, perusahaan itu menjadi cikal bakal PTDI. Habibie yang mangkat Rabu malam lalu, di usia 83 tahun, pun sempat mengembangkan armada turbotrop berkapasitas 50 penumpang, N-250. Namun, pengembangannya terhambat krisis moneter pada 1998 - 1999.

Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara, Elfien Goentoro, pun memastikan standarisasi perawatan kedua produk di Indonesia. Kedua produk, menurut dia, tengah laris manis. "Bulan ini kita menyerahkan CN-235 ke Nepal, dan bulan depan ada dua NC-212 ke Thailand," tuturnya.

Dia menuturkan produk teranyar perusahaan, yakni N-219 dan N-245, juga didesain dengan konsep kegunaan yang diusung Habibie, yaitu penerbangan jarak dekat. Menurut Ketua Bidang Penerbangan Tidak Berjadwal Indonesia National Air Carriers Association (INACA), Denon Berriklinsky Prawiraatmadja, produk termutakhir PTDI itu akan diincar beberapa sektor penerbangan pendek, seperti carter dan layanan kargo jarak dekat.

Sertifikasi N-245 akan dikebut setelah N-219 mengantongi izin tipe N-219 dari Kementerian Perhubungan. "Sertifikasi N-219 harus selesai tahun ini," kata Elfien.

Kepala Sub Direktorat Sertifikasi Penerbangan Kementerian Perhubungan, Johannis Tangke, mengatakan dua purwarupa N-219 sudah melakoni separuh dari total syarat uji terbang yang ditetapkan, sekitar 300-350 jam. "Diupayakan tuntas sebelum 2020 meski 
sempat ada perpanjangan," katanya, kemarin.

Source : https://bisnis.tempo.co/read/1247202/ptdi-bakal-murnikan-hak-produksi-pesawat-rancangan-bj-habibie

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

What happen after KFX-IFX project? What project will Pt DI do next?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

bad sector said:


> This an old news regarding "memurnikan rancang bangun Habibie"
> 
> *PTDI Bakal Murnikan Hak Produksi Pesawat Rancangan BJ Habibie *
> Reporter:
> *Yohanes Paskalis*
> Editor:
> *Ali Akhmad Noor Hidayat*
> Jumat, 13 September 2019 07:16 WIB
> 
> *TEMPO.CO, Jakarta -* PT Dirgantara Indonesia (persero) atau PTDI berambisi memurnikan hak produksi, desain, dan pemasaran dua pesawat rancangan Presiden ketiga Indonesia, BJ Habibie, yaitu CN-235 dan NC-212. Direktur Produksi PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Muhammad Ridlo Akbar, mengatakan kedua produk tersebut masih dikembangkan bersama oleh PTDI dengan Airbus Defence And Space (Airbus DS).
> 
> "Sehingga masih terikat work sharing," ucapnya kepada Tempo, Kamis 12 September 2019.
> 
> Saat ini PTDI masih harus berbagi tugas mengerjakan badan CN-235 yang sudah diproduksi hingga 283 unit, dengan perusahaan manufaktur, Construcciones Aeronauticas SA (CASA) yang kini dikelola Airbus. Sebagian hak pemasaran NC-212, meski kini hanya dibuat di Indonesia, juga masih dipegang produsen pesawat asal Eropa tersebut.
> 
> Lisensi penuh bisa didapat jika pemerintah merealisasi rencana pembelian dua pesawat kargo Airbus A-400. Manajemen PTDI, tutur Ridlo, masih menunggu waktu barter itu diwujudkan.
> 
> “Jika itu jadi, kita akan dapat Autonomus untuk NC-212 dan CN-235." Maksudnya adalah komitmen penyerahan hak penuh kepada PTDI, tanpa ketergantungan lagi pada Airbus.
> 
> Pembelian A-400 didengungkan Deputi Bidang Usaha Jasa Keuangan, Survei dan Konsultasi Kementerian Badan Usaha Milik Negara, Gatot Trihargo, pada April lalu, sebagai bagian dari rencana penyatuan atau holding BUMN aviasi. Kemarin, upaya Tempo menghubungi Gatot untuk menanyakan kelanjutan tersebut belum berbuah hasil.
> 
> Baik CN-235 maupun NC-212 dicetuskan Habibie kala mengembangkan entitas kedirgantaraan sejak Agustus 1976. Bernama PT Industri Pesawat Terbang Nurtanio, perusahaan itu menjadi cikal bakal PTDI. Habibie yang mangkat Rabu malam lalu, di usia 83 tahun, pun sempat mengembangkan armada turbotrop berkapasitas 50 penumpang, N-250. Namun, pengembangannya terhambat krisis moneter pada 1998 - 1999.
> 
> Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara, Elfien Goentoro, pun memastikan standarisasi perawatan kedua produk di Indonesia. Kedua produk, menurut dia, tengah laris manis. "Bulan ini kita menyerahkan CN-235 ke Nepal, dan bulan depan ada dua NC-212 ke Thailand," tuturnya.
> 
> Dia menuturkan produk teranyar perusahaan, yakni N-219 dan N-245, juga didesain dengan konsep kegunaan yang diusung Habibie, yaitu penerbangan jarak dekat. Menurut Ketua Bidang Penerbangan Tidak Berjadwal Indonesia National Air Carriers Association (INACA), Denon Berriklinsky Prawiraatmadja, produk termutakhir PTDI itu akan diincar beberapa sektor penerbangan pendek, seperti carter dan layanan kargo jarak dekat.
> 
> Sertifikasi N-245 akan dikebut setelah N-219 mengantongi izin tipe N-219 dari Kementerian Perhubungan. "Sertifikasi N-219 harus selesai tahun ini," kata Elfien.
> 
> Kepala Sub Direktorat Sertifikasi Penerbangan Kementerian Perhubungan, Johannis Tangke, mengatakan dua purwarupa N-219 sudah melakoni separuh dari total syarat uji terbang yang ditetapkan, sekitar 300-350 jam. "Diupayakan tuntas sebelum 2020 meski
> sempat ada perpanjangan," katanya, kemarin.
> 
> Source : https://bisnis.tempo.co/read/1247202/ptdi-bakal-murnikan-hak-produksi-pesawat-rancangan-bj-habibie


IMHO its a bad deal for us if we ONLY take this deal as a single deal. NC212 would be replaced by N219, CN235 would be replace by N245. Whats the benefit if we are going to replace them all? The downside of PT.DI is currently they are lacking of financial strength thus have less leverage (depending on Cougar/CN235/212 which are airbus product as well), pretty much like PT.Pal 5 years++ ago where their anak usaha dragging the induk usaha into not so good financial report. The plan to create Aviation holding company where PT.DI would take lead is a good idea to diversify and focus on things that they are good at. Again I said if its the ONLY deal they going to have with A400. Im sure our bright minds at PT.DI realize it and while they might not be able to say what other deals they are going to have I hope they really have strategic plan. If its the only deal we are going to have I might as well pour that money into R&D of N-245 and produce it as our own design 



jek_sperrow said:


> What happen after KFX-IFX project? What project will Pt DI do next?


Question is how much money they going to have after KFX/IFX man, another "Penyertaan modal negara"? Are they going to be able to stand on their own financially? The N219 cooperation with private sector is a good start, I really hope it will create decent cash flow for them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

jek_sperrow said:


> What happen after KFX-IFX project? What project will Pt DI do next?



LFX? 






https://www.lapan.go.id/index.php/s...g-Jet-Tempur-Siluman-Mirip-F22-Buatan-AS/1464

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Cromwell said:


> Read this slide in detail then you'll find something peculiar.
> View attachment 581846


honestly it took so long, so is it VL mica or Denel umkhonto????


----------



## radialv

Cromwell said:


> Read this slide in detail then you'll find something peculiar.
> View attachment 581846


i spotted hot item there...the super flanker

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Reashot Xigwin said:


> LFX?
> 
> View attachment 581876
> 
> https://www.lapan.go.id/index.php/s...g-Jet-Tempur-Siluman-Mirip-F22-Buatan-AS/1464


But we already have ifx, we should go for mid size mil cargo plane, *jet powered.
Butuh turbo fan juga ga hanya kitiran.


----------



## Cromwell

I seriously don't think that 2 Su-35 will be here within this year ( mechanism of payment is unclear ) and Bung Tomo Class is set to receive Mid Life Updates among them FCS to replace already installed Seawolf; MBDA MICA is the most likely also forget any dream about LFX, just forget it.


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> I seriously don't think that 2 Su-35 will be here within this year ( mechanism of payment is unclear ) and Bung Tomo Class is set to receive Mid Life Updates among them FCS to replace already installed Seawolf; MBDA MICA is the most likely also forget any dream about LFX, just forget it.
> View attachment 581883


What's that airforce 0 munition? Is that air to air missile?



Cromwell said:


> I seriously don't think that 2 Su-35 will be here within this year ( mechanism of payment is unclear ) and Bung Tomo Class is set to receive Mid Life Updates among them FCS to replace already installed Seawolf; MBDA MICA is the most likely also forget any dream about LFX, just forget it.
> View attachment 581883


Also all of navy corvettes armada will use mica later?

(discontinued project) BPPT ekranoplan mockup callsign "belibis"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Cromwell said:


> Read this slide in detail then you'll find something peculiar.
> View attachment 581846




What meriam 155 tni ad will procure? Ceasar or paladin


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> I seriously don't think that 2 Su-35 will be here within this year ( mechanism of payment is unclear ) and Bung Tomo Class is set to receive Mid Life Updates among them FCS to replace already installed Seawolf; MBDA MICA is the most likely also forget any dream about LFX, just forget it.


if they somehow ramped up the configuration for the replacement of Bung tomo VLS with Sea Ceptor , i'll be very pleased , and they really need to look at Thales NS series radar for the mid life upgrade requirements .



Ruhnama said:


> What meriam 155 tni ad will procure? Ceasar or paladin


Most likely going to be Caesar


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Cromwell said:


> forget any dream about LFX, just forget it.



Agree of not going into LFX, the money best spend in improving IF-X



Ruhnama said:


> What meriam 155 tni ad will procure? Ceasar or paladin



My best guess is Ceasar due to familiarity / commonality with existing assets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Ok so the ceasar
But why paladin "ga terlalu sering kelihatan and they didint became spotlight?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

While this is still Oct 1st or 2nd (depend when you were reading this), upvote Garuda Pancasila, *Hari Kesaktian Pancasila* gitu loch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

trishna_amṛta said:


> Agree of not going into LFX, the money best spend in improving IF-X
> 
> 
> 
> My best guess is Ceasar due to familiarity / commonality with existing assets



LFX project has been frozen a long time ago, man. I don't know why you guys doesn't even realize it.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia levels accusation against Vanuatu for supporting separatism*
1st Oct 2019 14:03






Indonesian diplomat Rayyanul M. Sangaji delivered the 1st Right of Reply by Indonesia at the general debate of the 74th Session of General Assembly of the UN on Sept 28, 2019. (ANTARA/HO/UN Web TV)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Vanuatu government has backed a separatist movement in Papua, an Indonesian diplomat said while responding to Vanuatu’s appeal over alleged human rights violation in Indonesia's easternmost province.

“Vanuatu wants to give an impression to the world of backing the resolution of the human rights issue, when its real and only motive is to support the separatism agenda,” Indonesian diplomat with the Melanesian ancestry, Rayyanul M. Sangaji, noted during the 1st Right of Reply by the Indonesian government at a general debate of the 74th Session of the General Assembly of the UN on Sept 28.

Hence, the junior diplomat stated that the conflicts arising in Indonesia’s province were no longer fueled by a local-sponsored movement but rather a state-sponsored separatism.

Vanuatu has long backed the United Liberation Movement for West Papua (ULMW), as the country was home for the rebel group’s establishment in Dec 7, 2014. The group was led by an ex-Indonesian national Benny Wenda, who has been a citizen of the United Kingdom since 2003.

During the general debate, aired by UN Web TV on Sept 28, Sangaji also raised a finger at Vanuatu’s appeal over Papua to the UN and OHCHR. He opined that Vanuatu’s support to the separatist movement will further intensify the conflicts in Papua Province.

“What Vanuatu cannot realize is that its support has given rise to empty hope and also triggered conflicts. Your provocation, Vanuatu, has resulted in damage to infrastructure, […] destruction of public facilities, and the worst being that civilian lives have also perished,” he remarked.

Related news: Kalla dismisses Papuan referendum proposal by Pacific nations at UNGA

To this end, Sangaji, representing the Government of Indonesia, prompted Vanuatu to gain a deeper understanding of the historical facts and status of Papua, as an integral part of Indonesia. “If you already look at the fact, I invite you to once again read all the facts until you have a clear picture of the status of Papua. [….] Let me again remind a friend of a simple legal fact: Papua has, since the very beginning, since the declaration of Indonesia’s independence, been a part of Indonesia,” he affirmed.

Hence, he prompted Vanuatu to respect Indonesia’s sovereignty, including its authority in Papua.

“As for Indonesia, our foreign policy is clear, we will always respect the sovereignty and territorial integrity of other countries and not meddle in other countries’ affairs,” Sangaji remarked.

Related news: Police expose Benny Wenda's involvement in Wamena's lethal riot

Responding to Vanuatu’s allegation on human rights abuse in Papua, he rejected the claim and elaborated that the Indonesian government has remained committed “to promote human rights of all its people, including in Papua.”

He noted that the government’s commitment will always come under the radar and scrutiny of Indonesians, including the country’s independence and a credible human rights institution.

Related news: Jokowi urges Papuans to not believe hoax, slander

Related news: Government offers security guarantee to all Indonesians in Papua

EDITED BY INE

By Genta Tenri Mawangi

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/13...ion-against-vanuatu-for-supporting-separatism

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike




----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> View attachment 581952
> View attachment 581953
> View attachment 581954
> View attachment 581955
> View attachment 581956
> View attachment 581957
> View attachment 581958
> View attachment 581959


Sukhoi armament got accidentally jettison again?


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Sukhoi armament got accidentally jettison again?



Sorry thats in Central Africa Republic during mission to clean what is left after Mi 24 crashes, Indonesia Army Zeni units

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Var Dracon said:


> LFX project has been frozen a long time ago, man. I don't know why you guys doesn't even realize it.



I just recently aware there is such thing


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Hence, the junior diplomat stated that the conflicts arising in Indonesia’s province were no longer fueled by a local-sponsored movement but rather a *state-sponsored* separatism.


Interesting statement, overall we have good relationship with most countries, even our complicated relationship with Israel isn't that bad, have Vanuatu climbed to the upper list of "hostile" countries towards Indonesia.


----------



## Kansel

trishna_amṛta said:


> Agree of not going into LFX, the money best spend in improving IF-X
> 
> 
> 
> My best guess is Ceasar due to familiarity / commonality with existing assets


Agree,improving IFX to become gen 5 or add IWB into ifx,also its a big step for us to develop our indigenous RAM for IFX later for now baru bisa di aplikasikan di kapal semoga developing biar bisa dipake ke Fighter lancar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

last year I posted about nano drone.
*click the link: Black Hornet, Nano-sized drone(BRIMOB)*

now the video version, and it flies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike




----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*ALASANNYA PEMBELIAN IMPOR ALAT MILITER INDONESIA TURUN SIGNIFIKAN*
1 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Arab Saudi, Australia, dan China menjadi pembeli senjata dan perlengkapan militer terbesar di dunia pada tahun 2018, menurut lembaga Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI).

Dilansir dari laman _ABC (01/ 09/ 2019)_, Peringkat Australia melonjak dari peringkat keempat di tahun 2017, menjadi pembeli senjata impor terbesar kedua di dunia, setelah Arab Saudi.

Sementara peringkat Indonesia yang pernah menduduki peringkat kelima, telah turun ke peringkat 22, yang artinya pembelian impor alat utama sistem senjata, atau alutsista, telah turun signifikan.

Sejumlah pengamat militer dan pertahanan di Indonesia mengatakan merosotnya peringkat Indonesia disebabkan karena membandingkan tren belanja militer yang secara global sedang mengalami peningkatan.

Negara Pengimpor Senjata Militer Terbanyak

*RANGKING 2018* *RANGKING 2017* *NEGARA*
1 1 Arab Saudi
2 4 Australia
3 6 China
4 2 India
5 3 Mesir
22 5 Indonesia
_Sumber: Stockholm International Peace Research Institute_

“Secara domestik belanja militer Indonesia justru mengalami kenaikan. Tapi kalau dibaca secara tren di kawasan dan global pembelanjaan alutsista kita mungkin kurang cepat atau kurang besar,” ujar Muhammad Haripin, pengamatan pertahanan dari LIPI.

Menurut data yang ia miliki malah sebaliknya, telah terjadi peningkatan signifikan dari impor alat utama sistem senjata pada periode 2017-2018, contohnya akuisisi Main Battle Tank (MBT) Leopard pabrikan Jerman.

Di tahun 2017 nilai akuisisi Indonesia untuk salah satu tank tercanggih di dunia itu hanya 49 unit. Namun, di tahun 2018, Indonesia kembali mengakuisisi MBT hingga hampir 2 kali lipat menjadi 79 unit.

Sehingga sejauh ini total nilai repositori Indonesia untuk MBT ini menjadikan 30 unit.

“Akuisisi MBT Leopard ini menjadi yang paling signifikan dari sisi kuantitas,” paparnya.

Pengamat pertahanan dan militer lainnya, Connie Rahakundini Bakrie mengatakan penurunan impor alutisista bisa dikatakan sebagai sebuah “prestasi”.

“Ini membuktikan komitmen pemerintah untuk memicu tumbuhnya kemandirian industri pertahanan,” ujar Connie kepada ABC Indonesia.

Kemana larinya anggaran pertahanan?





_Kapal selam Barakuda (Reuters)_

Di Indonesia, Kementerian Pertahanan menjadi salah satu instansi pemerintah yang mendapatkan anggaran paling besar dalam APBN 2020.

Alokasi anggaran Kemenhan mencapai Rp 131,2 triliun, atau meningkat 19,7 persen dari tahun 2019, untuk memenuhi kebutuhan belanja pegawai di tubuh TNI dan serta belanja alutsista.

“Supaya pertahanan bisa terjaga dengan baik, sehingga harus meningkatkan persenjataan” ujar Direktur Jenderal Anggaran Kementerian Keuangan Askolani di Kantor Kemenkeu, pekan lalu.

Tapi menurut Connie anggaran pengadaan yang meningkat ini jauh dari harapan untuk secara signifikan meningkatkan kesiapan dan gelar TNI.

“Anggaran 2020 itu akan terserap ke Komando Gabungan Wilayah Pertahanan 2 serta satuan baru, seperti Komando Operasi Khusus, selain juga belanja pegawai,” tambahnya.

Bukan Berarti Indonesia Tak Punya Uang





_Medium Tank Harimau Hitam dalam rangka persiapan peringatan HUT TNI ke-72 tahun 2017 di Banten. (Basin Ilan Kurumu)_

Sementara pengamat pertahanan dari Pusat Studi Politik dan Keamanan Universitas Padjajaran Bandung, Muradi menilai merosotnya peringkat Indonesia dalam hal belanja perlengkapan militer disebabkan strategi nasional di bidang alutsista.

Sama seperti pengamat lainnya, Muradi mengatakan Indonesia tidak lagi hanya impor saja dalam pengadaan alutsista.

“Turun peringkat bukan berarti kita tidak punya uang … tapi kita juga bisa membangun, merancang, memproduksi dan menguasai teknologi,” ujarnya kepada ABC Indonesia.

Tak hanya itu, meski dengan anggaran terbatas, TNI tetap memperkuat alutsista dengan salah satu caranya lewat mengakuisisi.

“Jadi Indonesia punya target pengadaan 1000 tank, solusinya kita joint kerjasama dengan Turki membuat Tank Harimau.”

Contoh lainnya, Indonesia baru saja negosiasi pembelian pesawat tempur KF-X dari Korea dan sepakat melakukan ‘co-production’ dengan negara tersebut.

Negara Pengekspor Senjata Militer Terbanyak

*RANGKING 2018* *RANGKING 2017* *NEGARA*
1 1 Amerika Serikat
2 2 Rusia
3 3 Perancis
4 4 Jerman
5 9 Spanyol
_Sumber: Stockholm International Peace Research Institute_

Tak Ingin Tergantung Negara Lain

Muhammad Haripin mengatakan pengadaan alutsista mengacu pada ‘Minimum Essential Force’, sebuah strategi untuk mencapai kekuatan pokok minimum sebagai pertahanan yang ideal dan disegani di tingkat regional dan internasional.

“Kalau lihat dokumen MEF, kita butuh banyak anggaran untuk patroli maritim, Angkatan Laut juga butuh kapal patrol … dan daftar belanja kita banyak sebenarnya, anggaran terus naik.”

Dengan perdagangan alutsista yang semakin dinamis, Indonesia pun sekarang banyak memiliki pilihan, seperti membelinya dari Swedia, Perancis, bahkan China.

Kerjasama militer dengan banyak negara juga sejalan dengan status Indonesia sebagai negara bebas aktif, seperti yang diutarakan Muradi.

“Agar kalau terjadi apa-apa kita tidak tergantung dengan negara atau blok tertentu” katanya.

Yang terpenting, menurut Connie, adalah mewujudkan kekuatan TNI sebagai poros maritim, dirgantara dan permukaan di dunia.

“Menhan baru di kabinet mendatang sebaiknya membuat ‘road map’ industri pertahanan yang lebih tertata dan terkolaborasi antara BUMN, BUMS, agar integrasi pelaku industri pertahanan semakin terwujud.”

_Photo: CH-4 TNI AU (Jenda)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Any logical answer? Or we saving budget for mef 3?


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> INDONESIA
> *ALASANNYA PEMBELIAN IMPOR ALAT MILITER INDONESIA TURUN SIGNIFIKAN*
> 1 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> Arab Saudi, Australia, dan China menjadi pembeli senjata dan perlengkapan militer terbesar di dunia pada tahun 2018, menurut lembaga Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI).
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _ABC (01/ 09/ 2019)_, Peringkat Australia melonjak dari peringkat keempat di tahun 2017, menjadi pembeli senjata impor terbesar kedua di dunia, setelah Arab Saudi.
> 
> Sementara peringkat Indonesia yang pernah menduduki peringkat kelima, telah turun ke peringkat 22, yang artinya pembelian impor alat utama sistem senjata, atau alutsista, telah turun signifikan.
> 
> Sejumlah pengamat militer dan pertahanan di Indonesia mengatakan merosotnya peringkat Indonesia disebabkan karena membandingkan tren belanja militer yang secara global sedang mengalami peningkatan.
> 
> Negara Pengimpor Senjata Militer Terbanyak
> 
> *RANGKING 2018* *RANGKING 2017* *NEGARA*
> 1 1 Arab Saudi
> 2 4 Australia
> 3 6 China
> 4 2 India
> 5 3 Mesir
> 22 5 Indonesia
> _Sumber: Stockholm International Peace Research Institute_
> 
> “Secara domestik belanja militer Indonesia justru mengalami kenaikan. Tapi kalau dibaca secara tren di kawasan dan global pembelanjaan alutsista kita mungkin kurang cepat atau kurang besar,” ujar Muhammad Haripin, pengamatan pertahanan dari LIPI.
> 
> Menurut data yang ia miliki malah sebaliknya, telah terjadi peningkatan signifikan dari impor alat utama sistem senjata pada periode 2017-2018, contohnya akuisisi Main Battle Tank (MBT) Leopard pabrikan Jerman.
> 
> Di tahun 2017 nilai akuisisi Indonesia untuk salah satu tank tercanggih di dunia itu hanya 49 unit. Namun, di tahun 2018, Indonesia kembali mengakuisisi MBT hingga hampir 2 kali lipat menjadi 79 unit.
> 
> Sehingga sejauh ini total nilai repositori Indonesia untuk MBT ini menjadikan 30 unit.
> 
> “Akuisisi MBT Leopard ini menjadi yang paling signifikan dari sisi kuantitas,” paparnya.
> 
> Pengamat pertahanan dan militer lainnya, Connie Rahakundini Bakrie mengatakan penurunan impor alutisista bisa dikatakan sebagai sebuah “prestasi”.
> 
> “Ini membuktikan komitmen pemerintah untuk memicu tumbuhnya kemandirian industri pertahanan,” ujar Connie kepada ABC Indonesia.
> 
> Kemana larinya anggaran pertahanan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Kapal selam Barakuda (Reuters)_
> 
> Di Indonesia, Kementerian Pertahanan menjadi salah satu instansi pemerintah yang mendapatkan anggaran paling besar dalam APBN 2020.
> 
> Alokasi anggaran Kemenhan mencapai Rp 131,2 triliun, atau meningkat 19,7 persen dari tahun 2019, untuk memenuhi kebutuhan belanja pegawai di tubuh TNI dan serta belanja alutsista.
> 
> “Supaya pertahanan bisa terjaga dengan baik, sehingga harus meningkatkan persenjataan” ujar Direktur Jenderal Anggaran Kementerian Keuangan Askolani di Kantor Kemenkeu, pekan lalu.
> 
> Tapi menurut Connie anggaran pengadaan yang meningkat ini jauh dari harapan untuk secara signifikan meningkatkan kesiapan dan gelar TNI.
> 
> “Anggaran 2020 itu akan terserap ke Komando Gabungan Wilayah Pertahanan 2 serta satuan baru, seperti Komando Operasi Khusus, selain juga belanja pegawai,” tambahnya.
> 
> Bukan Berarti Indonesia Tak Punya Uang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Medium Tank Harimau Hitam dalam rangka persiapan peringatan HUT TNI ke-72 tahun 2017 di Banten. (Basin Ilan Kurumu)_
> 
> Sementara pengamat pertahanan dari Pusat Studi Politik dan Keamanan Universitas Padjajaran Bandung, Muradi menilai merosotnya peringkat Indonesia dalam hal belanja perlengkapan militer disebabkan strategi nasional di bidang alutsista.
> 
> Sama seperti pengamat lainnya, Muradi mengatakan Indonesia tidak lagi hanya impor saja dalam pengadaan alutsista.
> 
> “Turun peringkat bukan berarti kita tidak punya uang … tapi kita juga bisa membangun, merancang, memproduksi dan menguasai teknologi,” ujarnya kepada ABC Indonesia.
> 
> Tak hanya itu, meski dengan anggaran terbatas, TNI tetap memperkuat alutsista dengan salah satu caranya lewat mengakuisisi.
> 
> “Jadi Indonesia punya target pengadaan 1000 tank, solusinya kita joint kerjasama dengan Turki membuat Tank Harimau.”
> 
> Contoh lainnya, Indonesia baru saja negosiasi pembelian pesawat tempur KF-X dari Korea dan sepakat melakukan ‘co-production’ dengan negara tersebut.
> 
> Negara Pengekspor Senjata Militer Terbanyak
> 
> *RANGKING 2018* *RANGKING 2017* *NEGARA*
> 1 1 Amerika Serikat
> 2 2 Rusia
> 3 3 Perancis
> 4 4 Jerman
> 5 9 Spanyol
> _Sumber: Stockholm International Peace Research Institute_
> 
> Tak Ingin Tergantung Negara Lain
> 
> Muhammad Haripin mengatakan pengadaan alutsista mengacu pada ‘Minimum Essential Force’, sebuah strategi untuk mencapai kekuatan pokok minimum sebagai pertahanan yang ideal dan disegani di tingkat regional dan internasional.
> 
> “Kalau lihat dokumen MEF, kita butuh banyak anggaran untuk patroli maritim, Angkatan Laut juga butuh kapal patrol … dan daftar belanja kita banyak sebenarnya, anggaran terus naik.”
> 
> Dengan perdagangan alutsista yang semakin dinamis, Indonesia pun sekarang banyak memiliki pilihan, seperti membelinya dari Swedia, Perancis, bahkan China.
> 
> Kerjasama militer dengan banyak negara juga sejalan dengan status Indonesia sebagai negara bebas aktif, seperti yang diutarakan Muradi.
> 
> “Agar kalau terjadi apa-apa kita tidak tergantung dengan negara atau blok tertentu” katanya.
> 
> Yang terpenting, menurut Connie, adalah mewujudkan kekuatan TNI sebagai poros maritim, dirgantara dan permukaan di dunia.
> 
> “Menhan baru di kabinet mendatang sebaiknya membuat ‘road map’ industri pertahanan yang lebih tertata dan terkolaborasi antara BUMN, BUMS, agar integrasi pelaku industri pertahanan semakin terwujud.”
> 
> _Photo: CH-4 TNI AU (Jenda)_
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)_
> 
> Any logical answer? Or we saving budget for mef 3?



Saving our valas, we cant afford to spend much on imported arms and increasing deficit and further push Rupiah value. So far much spending is spent on domestic made support system like LST, LPD, Patrol boats, patrol aircraft, APC like Komodo, Anoa, ilsv, small arms and other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Single & two-seater KF-X.






https://m.facebook.com/dapa.Korea/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raduga

credit : WDZ fb page 

another skyshield ??


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> credit : WDZ fb page
> 
> another skyshield ??



How about ZSU 23-2 mm


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> How about ZSU 23-2 mm


darto ?? i don't think it would work that well .


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> darto ?? i don't think it would work that well .



ZSU 23-2, with basic air search defense radar coupled with Manpads like QW series is enough to handle drones threat.


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Saving our valas, we cant afford to spend much on imported arms and increasing deficit and further push Rupiah value. So far much spending is spent on domestic made support system like LST, LPD, Patrol boats, patrol aircraft, APC like Komodo, Anoa, ilsv, small arms and other.


For incoming shopping spree (mef 3)? No wonder tho there's really2 many projection in mef 3


----------



## Ruhnama

182 said:


> last year I posted about nano drone.
> *click the link: Black Hornet, Nano-sized drone(BRIMOB)*
> 
> now the video version, and it flies



I have idea if brimob use drone to fire tear gasses and spray water cannon

So mahasiswa will counter it either with jamming or etc

(Ntr bakalan jadi scientif breakthrough dri mahasiswa teknik ekwkkek -just ngasal )



Nike said:


> View attachment 581952
> View attachment 581953
> View attachment 581954
> View attachment 581955
> View attachment 581956
> View attachment 581957
> View attachment 581958
> View attachment 581959



The prayer room look like comfortable amd cool


----------



## radialv

Kansel said:


> INDONESIA
> *ALASANNYA PEMBELIAN IMPOR ALAT MILITER INDONESIA TURUN SIGNIFIKAN*
> 1 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> Arab Saudi, Australia, dan China menjadi pembeli senjata dan perlengkapan militer terbesar di dunia pada tahun 2018, menurut lembaga Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI).
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _ABC (01/ 09/ 2019)_, Peringkat Australia melonjak dari peringkat keempat di tahun 2017, menjadi pembeli senjata impor terbesar kedua di dunia, setelah Arab Saudi.
> 
> Sementara peringkat Indonesia yang pernah menduduki peringkat kelima, telah turun ke peringkat 22, yang artinya pembelian impor alat utama sistem senjata, atau alutsista, telah turun signifikan.
> 
> Sejumlah pengamat militer dan pertahanan di Indonesia mengatakan merosotnya peringkat Indonesia disebabkan karena membandingkan tren belanja militer yang secara global sedang mengalami peningkatan.
> 
> Negara Pengimpor Senjata Militer Terbanyak
> 
> *RANGKING 2018* *RANGKING 2017* *NEGARA*
> 1 1 Arab Saudi
> 2 4 Australia
> 3 6 China
> 4 2 India
> 5 3 Mesir
> 22 5 Indonesia
> _Sumber: Stockholm International Peace Research Institute_
> 
> “Secara domestik belanja militer Indonesia justru mengalami kenaikan. Tapi kalau dibaca secara tren di kawasan dan global pembelanjaan alutsista kita mungkin kurang cepat atau kurang besar,” ujar Muhammad Haripin, pengamatan pertahanan dari LIPI.
> 
> Menurut data yang ia miliki malah sebaliknya, telah terjadi peningkatan signifikan dari impor alat utama sistem senjata pada periode 2017-2018, contohnya akuisisi Main Battle Tank (MBT) Leopard pabrikan Jerman.
> 
> Di tahun 2017 nilai akuisisi Indonesia untuk salah satu tank tercanggih di dunia itu hanya 49 unit. Namun, di tahun 2018, Indonesia kembali mengakuisisi MBT hingga hampir 2 kali lipat menjadi 79 unit.
> 
> Sehingga sejauh ini total nilai repositori Indonesia untuk MBT ini menjadikan 30 unit.
> 
> “Akuisisi MBT Leopard ini menjadi yang paling signifikan dari sisi kuantitas,” paparnya.
> 
> Pengamat pertahanan dan militer lainnya, Connie Rahakundini Bakrie mengatakan penurunan impor alutisista bisa dikatakan sebagai sebuah “prestasi”.
> 
> “Ini membuktikan komitmen pemerintah untuk memicu tumbuhnya kemandirian industri pertahanan,” ujar Connie kepada ABC Indonesia.
> 
> Kemana larinya anggaran pertahanan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Kapal selam Barakuda (Reuters)_
> 
> Di Indonesia, Kementerian Pertahanan menjadi salah satu instansi pemerintah yang mendapatkan anggaran paling besar dalam APBN 2020.
> 
> Alokasi anggaran Kemenhan mencapai Rp 131,2 triliun, atau meningkat 19,7 persen dari tahun 2019, untuk memenuhi kebutuhan belanja pegawai di tubuh TNI dan serta belanja alutsista.
> 
> “Supaya pertahanan bisa terjaga dengan baik, sehingga harus meningkatkan persenjataan” ujar Direktur Jenderal Anggaran Kementerian Keuangan Askolani di Kantor Kemenkeu, pekan lalu.
> 
> Tapi menurut Connie anggaran pengadaan yang meningkat ini jauh dari harapan untuk secara signifikan meningkatkan kesiapan dan gelar TNI.
> 
> “Anggaran 2020 itu akan terserap ke Komando Gabungan Wilayah Pertahanan 2 serta satuan baru, seperti Komando Operasi Khusus, selain juga belanja pegawai,” tambahnya.
> 
> Bukan Berarti Indonesia Tak Punya Uang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Medium Tank Harimau Hitam dalam rangka persiapan peringatan HUT TNI ke-72 tahun 2017 di Banten. (Basin Ilan Kurumu)_
> 
> Sementara pengamat pertahanan dari Pusat Studi Politik dan Keamanan Universitas Padjajaran Bandung, Muradi menilai merosotnya peringkat Indonesia dalam hal belanja perlengkapan militer disebabkan strategi nasional di bidang alutsista.
> 
> Sama seperti pengamat lainnya, Muradi mengatakan Indonesia tidak lagi hanya impor saja dalam pengadaan alutsista.
> 
> “Turun peringkat bukan berarti kita tidak punya uang … tapi kita juga bisa membangun, merancang, memproduksi dan menguasai teknologi,” ujarnya kepada ABC Indonesia.
> 
> Tak hanya itu, meski dengan anggaran terbatas, TNI tetap memperkuat alutsista dengan salah satu caranya lewat mengakuisisi.
> 
> “Jadi Indonesia punya target pengadaan 1000 tank, solusinya kita joint kerjasama dengan Turki membuat Tank Harimau.”
> 
> Contoh lainnya, Indonesia baru saja negosiasi pembelian pesawat tempur KF-X dari Korea dan sepakat melakukan ‘co-production’ dengan negara tersebut.
> 
> Negara Pengekspor Senjata Militer Terbanyak
> 
> *RANGKING 2018* *RANGKING 2017* *NEGARA*
> 1 1 Amerika Serikat
> 2 2 Rusia
> 3 3 Perancis
> 4 4 Jerman
> 5 9 Spanyol
> _Sumber: Stockholm International Peace Research Institute_
> 
> Tak Ingin Tergantung Negara Lain
> 
> Muhammad Haripin mengatakan pengadaan alutsista mengacu pada ‘Minimum Essential Force’, sebuah strategi untuk mencapai kekuatan pokok minimum sebagai pertahanan yang ideal dan disegani di tingkat regional dan internasional.
> 
> “Kalau lihat dokumen MEF, kita butuh banyak anggaran untuk patroli maritim, Angkatan Laut juga butuh kapal patrol … dan daftar belanja kita banyak sebenarnya, anggaran terus naik.”
> 
> Dengan perdagangan alutsista yang semakin dinamis, Indonesia pun sekarang banyak memiliki pilihan, seperti membelinya dari Swedia, Perancis, bahkan China.
> 
> Kerjasama militer dengan banyak negara juga sejalan dengan status Indonesia sebagai negara bebas aktif, seperti yang diutarakan Muradi.
> 
> “Agar kalau terjadi apa-apa kita tidak tergantung dengan negara atau blok tertentu” katanya.
> 
> Yang terpenting, menurut Connie, adalah mewujudkan kekuatan TNI sebagai poros maritim, dirgantara dan permukaan di dunia.
> 
> “Menhan baru di kabinet mendatang sebaiknya membuat ‘road map’ industri pertahanan yang lebih tertata dan terkolaborasi antara BUMN, BUMS, agar integrasi pelaku industri pertahanan semakin terwujud.”
> 
> _Photo: CH-4 TNI AU (Jenda)_
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)_
> 
> Any logical answer? Or we saving budget for mef 3?


...................Di tahun 2017 nilai akuisisi Indonesia untuk salah satu tank tercanggih di dunia itu hanya 49 unit. Namun, di tahun 2018, Indonesia kembali mengakuisisi MBT hingga hampir 2 kali lipat menjadi 79 unit.............. any confirmation about second batch leopard 2?


----------



## Kansel

radialv said:


> ...................Di tahun 2017 nilai akuisisi Indonesia untuk salah satu tank tercanggih di dunia itu hanya 49 unit. Namun, di tahun 2018, Indonesia kembali mengakuisisi MBT hingga hampir 2 kali lipat menjadi 79 unit.............. any confirmation about second batch leopard 2?



Adding some infos,44 leo 2A7 (including 24 pzh2000) only cost around Rp.4,64 Triliun

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Cromwell

Parchim Class problems
Credit to Harian Kompas; July 1998

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cromwell

New positions for Army senior officers




Military equipments readiness as per 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> New positions for Army senior officers
> View attachment 582151
> 
> Military equipments readiness as per 2018
> View attachment 582152


TNI helicopters armada readiness only 30%? I dont expect to be that low


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> TNI helicopters armada readiness only 30%? I dont expect to be that low



Ranpur Marinir, most of them is oldies like BTR 50 and PT 76 along with Kapa. Surprise is the readiness of TNI small arms units


----------



## barjo

Cromwell said:


> Parchim Class problems
> Credit to Harian Kompas; July 1998
> View attachment 582147
> View attachment 582148
> View attachment 582149
> View attachment 582150


I never though you found the article, tx bro to bring back the memory


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> Parchim Class problems
> Credit to Harian Kompas; July 1998
> View attachment 582147
> View attachment 582148
> View attachment 582149
> View attachment 582150


The importance of self-sufficiency.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> The importance of self-sufficiency.



We can dictate what we want and what we will build , and more importantall the capability and support system should be in our turf too


----------



## Cromwell

Kansel said:


> TNI helicopters armada readiness only 30%? I dont expect to be that low


I've seen documents which will put us all in huge embarassment. I decided not to post them here as they would've attracted trolls.



barjo said:


> I never though you found the article, tx bro to bring back the memory


Np, i found them by accident actually.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> I've seen documents which will put us all in huge embarassment. I decided not to post them here as they would've attracted trolls.
> 
> 
> Np, i found them by accident actually.


You are the OG document guy here, keep it up man.


----------



## Kansel

☰ MENU







Photo Source: Korea Aerospace Industries
Daily News
*SOUTH KOREA’S KAI TO START WORK ON KF-X PROTOTYPE*
ShareTweet


According to a press release by the South Korean Defence Acquisition Programme Administration (DAPA), Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) will begin work on the first prototype of the KF-X, its next-generation jet.

The decision was made following a critical design review (CDR) of the KF-X by DAPA, which was held from 24 to 26 September. As part of the CDR, DAPA reviewed 390 “technical data” parameters “to ensure that the military requirements were properly reflected in the design.”

DAPA states that the KF-X “successfully passed the [CDR].”

The prototype production phase is expected to take until the first half of 2021, with the maiden flight slated for the first half of 2022. KAI expects to complete development by 2026.

DAPA initiated the KF-X program in 2016 as a joint-venture with Indonesia, with the latter assigning PTDI (PT Dirgantara Indonesia) to participate in the project.

Indonesia was to commit 20% of the KF-X’s $7.4 billion program costs, but the latter has been having trouble maintaining its equity. In late 2018, Indonesia started renegotiating its partnership with the South Korean government, and this might result in a smaller commitment.

Following more than two years of development work, KAI revealed the frozen design of the KF-X in June 2018. Officially set as a ‘4.5-generation’ fighter, the KF-X was revealed as a twin-engine design with a low-observable airframe and external hardpoints.

The launch variant of the KF-X lacks an internal payload, but KAI will incorporate one in a ‘Block-2’ variant. The KF-X will use a variant of the General Electric (GE) F414 turbofan engine.

The South Korean Air Force (ROKAF) plans to supplant it aging F-4E Phantom and F-5E Tiger II aircraft with 120 KF-X fighters. It is unclear how many more KF-Xs the ROKAF plans to procure, though it may expand its scope as its oldest F-16s start reaching the end of their airframe lifespans.




Hope we could ask for GE F414 license too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia upbeat at being SE Asia's technology gateway*
2nd Oct 2019 07:25





Minister of Research, Technology and Higher Education Muhamad Nasir opened the 7th Indonesian Flying Robot Contest 2019 at Surabaya State University (Unesa) on Tuesday night (Oct 1, 2019). ANTARA/Budhi Santoso/suharto

Surabaya, E Java (ANTARA) - Minister of Research, Technology and Higher Education Muhamad Nasir is optimistic that Indonesia will become a gateway for technological progress in Southeast Asia.

"I am confident that we will become a gateway for technological progress in Southeast Asia," he said while opening the 7th Indonesian Flying Robot Contest 2019 at Surabaya State University (Unesa) Tuesday night. Indonesia is now ranked first in Southeast Asia in terms of researches and patents, he said.

"In the past 20 years, we were always ranked fourth in Southeast Asia in terms of patents. But now we are number one when it comes to the number of patents," he said.

The country has new inventors of flying robots that can be used in all fields including defense, agriculture, and disaster mitigation, the minister said while commenting on the flying robot contest.

"The Research, Technology and Higher Education Ministry can now make drones capable of flying as far as 250 kilometers from the launch point. I challenge (the ministry) to make a drone capable of flying up to 500 kilometers or 1,000 kilometers," he said.

The drone attack on the Amaranco refinery in Saudi Arabia suggests that drone technology has become one of the tactical weapons of the future, he said.

The presence of a drone or unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) will help the Indonesian military (TNI) conduct surveillance of the Indonesian territory, he said.

Related news: University of Indonesia wins first prize in flying robot contest
Related news: First drone factory in South-East Asia established in West Java
Related news: Indonesia's robotic automation products compete in Mexican market

Editor: Sri Haryati

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/133930/indonesia-upbeat-at-being-se-asias-technology-gateway





*First drone factory in South-East Asia established in West Java*

20th April 2018





Illustration. Drone Zeppelin made by the nation, Dr. Yulian Paonganan. (istimewa)

Surabaya, E Java (ANTARA News) - President Director of PT Famindo Inovasi Teknologi Julius Agus Salim inaugurated the first drone technology development plant in Southeast Asia located in Bogor, West Java, on Thursday.

Salim noted in a statement received here, Friday, that several Indonesians possess immense abilities, thus motivating themselves to advance the work of the nation`s children, especially in the development and production of environment-friendly drones.

"So far, we have been importing more drones from China and Europe, but we can produce them ourselves, which has motivated me to establish a drone factory," he noted.

Salim further pointed out that the development of drone technology in Indonesia is still lagging behind due to the lack of technological support and educational use of drones by manufacturers and developers, so production of drones in Indonesia is still low, and the people prefer to use drones produced using foreign technology.

"Some 80 percent of the raw material used in making the drones is produced domestically," he remarked.

He added that the Famindo Group is a company that had forged cooperation with the Army, Police force, National Search and Rescue Agency, and Intelligence Headquarters.

Furthermore, drones by the company are produced in an environment-friendly plant and supported by accredited technologies and standards, both nationally and internationally.

"Each product manufactured passes through three dynamic stages -- design, assembling, and testing -- all of which prioritize detailing and perfection of each circuit on the UAV system or unmanned aircraft," he explained.

Additionally, the company has established a drone school to meet the needs of potential drone pilots in Indonesia, both for the country`s security sector and for civilian needs.

It has provided basic classes, covering material on how to control drones along with the safety aspects. A captain class covers all safety material on the use of drones, manual drone control, and introduction of ground control system to control drones, while an instructor class is held to meet the training needs for drone pilots keen on becoming trainers.

Reported by Syaiful Hakim
(UU.KR-ARC/INE)
(UU.KR-ARC/A/KR-BSR/O001)
Reporter: antara
Editor: Heru Purwanto
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018

https://en.antaranews.com/news/1154...y-in-south-east-asia-established-in-west-java

Looks like TNI using small local made drones to support their activities (including SAR, taking photo and video shoot, Surveillance, mapping and recon)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> *Indonesia upbeat at being SE Asia's technology gateway*
> 2nd Oct 2019 07:25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minister of Research, Technology and Higher Education Muhamad Nasir opened the 7th Indonesian Flying Robot Contest 2019 at Surabaya State University (Unesa) on Tuesday night (Oct 1, 2019). ANTARA/Budhi Santoso/suharto
> 
> Surabaya, E Java (ANTARA) - Minister of Research, Technology and Higher Education Muhamad Nasir is optimistic that Indonesia will become a gateway for technological progress in Southeast Asia.
> 
> "I am confident that we will become a gateway for technological progress in Southeast Asia," he said while opening the 7th Indonesian Flying Robot Contest 2019 at Surabaya State University (Unesa) Tuesday night. Indonesia is now ranked first in Southeast Asia in terms of researches and patents, he said.
> 
> "In the past 20 years, we were always ranked fourth in Southeast Asia in terms of patents. But now we are number one when it comes to the number of patents," he said.
> 
> The country has new inventors of flying robots that can be used in all fields including defense, agriculture, and disaster mitigation, the minister said while commenting on the flying robot contest.
> 
> "The Research, Technology and Higher Education Ministry can now make drones capable of flying as far as 250 kilometers from the launch point. I challenge (the ministry) to make a drone capable of flying up to 500 kilometers or 1,000 kilometers," he said.
> 
> The drone attack on the Amaranco refinery in Saudi Arabia suggests that drone technology has become one of the tactical weapons of the future, he said.
> 
> The presence of a drone or unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) will help the Indonesian military (TNI) conduct surveillance of the Indonesian territory, he said.
> 
> Related news: University of Indonesia wins first prize in flying robot contest
> Related news: First drone factory in South-East Asia established in West Java
> Related news: Indonesia's robotic automation products compete in Mexican market
> 
> Editor: Sri Haryati
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/133930/indonesia-upbeat-at-being-se-asias-technology-gateway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *First drone factory in South-East Asia established in West Java*
> 
> 20th April 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illustration. Drone Zeppelin made by the nation, Dr. Yulian Paonganan. (istimewa)
> 
> Surabaya, E Java (ANTARA News) - President Director of PT Famindo Inovasi Teknologi Julius Agus Salim inaugurated the first drone technology development plant in Southeast Asia located in Bogor, West Java, on Thursday.
> 
> Salim noted in a statement received here, Friday, that several Indonesians possess immense abilities, thus motivating themselves to advance the work of the nation`s children, especially in the development and production of environment-friendly drones.
> 
> "So far, we have been importing more drones from China and Europe, but we can produce them ourselves, which has motivated me to establish a drone factory," he noted.
> 
> Salim further pointed out that the development of drone technology in Indonesia is still lagging behind due to the lack of technological support and educational use of drones by manufacturers and developers, so production of drones in Indonesia is still low, and the people prefer to use drones produced using foreign technology.
> 
> "Some 80 percent of the raw material used in making the drones is produced domestically," he remarked.
> 
> He added that the Famindo Group is a company that had forged cooperation with the Army, Police force, National Search and Rescue Agency, and Intelligence Headquarters.
> 
> Furthermore, drones by the company are produced in an environment-friendly plant and supported by accredited technologies and standards, both nationally and internationally.
> 
> "Each product manufactured passes through three dynamic stages -- design, assembling, and testing -- all of which prioritize detailing and perfection of each circuit on the UAV system or unmanned aircraft," he explained.
> 
> Additionally, the company has established a drone school to meet the needs of potential drone pilots in Indonesia, both for the country`s security sector and for civilian needs.
> 
> It has provided basic classes, covering material on how to control drones along with the safety aspects. A captain class covers all safety material on the use of drones, manual drone control, and introduction of ground control system to control drones, while an instructor class is held to meet the training needs for drone pilots keen on becoming trainers.
> 
> Reported by Syaiful Hakim
> (UU.KR-ARC/INE)
> (UU.KR-ARC/A/KR-BSR/O001)
> Reporter: antara
> Editor: Heru Purwanto
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2018
> 
> https://en.antaranews.com/news/1154...y-in-south-east-asia-established-in-west-java
> 
> Looks like TNI using small local made drones to support their activities (including SAR, taking photo and video shoot, Surveillance, mapping and recon)
> 
> View attachment 582176
> View attachment 582177
> View attachment 582178
> View attachment 582179


Now we also need the antidote for drone placing mobile ciws in every obvit&pangkalan utama is good enough and maybe purchasing the same system like US have (phaser high power microwave counter drone)


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Now we also need the antidote for drone placing mobile ciws in every obvit&pangkalan utama is good enough and maybe purchasing the same system like US have (phaser high power microwave counter drone)



As i said before, TD 2000B along with Poprad (Zsu 23-2) with basic air search radar defense system is good enough to deter drone swarm. Manually or automatic operated Anti Air Artillery is good enough to blast small drones as long as we can detect them at fair enough range. Saudi problem is their ADS is very complex and very much leaning towards ABM and Fighter threat (lesson their learned heavily when fighting against Iraqi Scud and Mirage threat), they dont invest much toward third tier Air defense system like AAA like ZSU or Oerlikon 35 mm to defend themselves from low flying hug terrain capable threat.

For smaller drones capable to launching 40 mm anti personnel grenades one must looking at drone jammer


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> As i said before, TD 2000B along with Poprad (Zsu 23-2) with basic air search radar defense system is good enough to deter drone swarm. Manually or automatic operated Anti Air Artillery is good enough to blast small drones as long as we can detect them at fair enough range. Saudi problem is their ADS is very complex and very much leaning towards ABM and Fighter threat (lesson their learned heavily when fighting against Iraqi Scud and Mirage threat), they dont invest much toward third tier Air defense system like AAA like ZSU or Oerlikon 35 mm to defend themselves from low flying hug terrain capable threat.


Does 23mm shell also had proximity fuse variants like the 35mm ?


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> Does 23mm shell also had proximity fuse variants like the 35mm ?



No they dont


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> I've seen documents which will put us all in huge embarassment. I decided not to post them here as they would've attracted trolls


Oh wow, I heard about it but I didnt believe it. I thought it was just a "curcol" kinda thing from someone I know, I guess I owe him an apology. That marine ranpur and heli really caught me by surprise. As for PesPur I think its a decent number, thank you man. Btw that parchim info, oh man it was like a blast from the past. It was literally the talk of the town back then with many people including our beloved Pres.Habibie being a target mocking and what not


----------



## Cromwell

HellFireIndo said:


> You are the OG document guy here, keep it up man.


There are things which i'd rather keep as private collections. Thank you anyway



Gundala said:


> Oh wow, I heard about it but I didnt believe it. I thought it was just a "curcol" kinda thing from someone I know, I guess I owe him an apology. That marine ranpur and heli really caught me by surprise. As for PesPur I think its a decent number, thank you man. Btw that parchim info, oh man it was like a blast from the past. It was literally the talk of the town back then with many people including our beloved Pres.Habibie being a target mocking and what not


Well you just have no idea. I see something from Financial Report of BPK for example and it doesn't look good but i won't post them here, too controversy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Next year for sq 31 menyusul


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> There are things which i'd rather keep as private collections. Thank you anyway
> 
> 
> Well you just have no idea. I see something from Financial Report of BPK for example and it doesn't look good but i won't post them here, too controversy



Well things are not rosy at all, just looking at some behavior of armed forces especially at maintenance and how they ordering spare parts for some high valuable items, well many thing better to be kept for ourselves. Let me wonder how US can manage their bases and logistic, maintain their units at battle ready stance which spread accross the globe and still get the edge over their adversary? Meanwhile the Army still struggling to build a proper base at some places in Papua, our own territory!!! 





Rangga B. Sawiyya
*Alutsista Anyar Siap Meriahkan Parade HUT TNI ke-74*

Posted on October 2, 2019 by Rangga B Sawiyya
AIRSPACE REVIEW (angkasareview.com) – Ada penampakan beberapa alutsista baru milik Tri Matra Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) dalam kegiatan geladi kotor perayaan HUT TNI ke-74 pada Rabu (2/10).

Ucapara HUT TNI ke-74 akan dilaksanakan di Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma pada Sabtu, 5 Oktober 2019.

Dari pandangan mata langsung Airspace Review di lapangan, alutsista baru ini belum tampak pada parade HUT TNI tahun sebelumnya.

Pertama yang sangat mencolok adalah debut drone intai serang tanpa awak CH-4 buatan China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC). Sebanyak dua unit drone CH-4 kini telah dimiliki TNI AU dan akan menyusul enam unit lagi.

Sebelumnya, CH-4 sempat dilibatkan dalam pelaksanaan Latihan Gabungan (Latgab) Dharma Yudha 2019 yang digelar di Pusat Latihan Tempur Marinir Asembagus, Situbondo Jawa Timur, 9-12 September 2019 .





Rangga B. Sawiyya
Selanjutnya, debut TNI AD dalam perayaan HUT TNI kali ini adalah kendaraan tempur (ranpur) _Hanoman_. Ditilik dari desainnya, _Hanoman_ tak lain adalah ranpur _First Win_ buatan Chaeseri Defense, Thailand.

_Hanoman_ merupakan ranpur jenis MRAP yang sanggup bertahan dari ranjau darat atau bahan peledak improvisasi (IED). Kendaraan yang dapat menampung 11 prajurit ini dimiliki oleh Satuan Kopassus TNI AD.

Kendaraan perang baru lainnya adalah tank medium _Harimau_ buatan Pindad bersama mitranya dari Turki, FNSS. Dalam pameran IDEF 2019 silam di Istanbul, Turki, tank berkanon 105 mm ini telah resmi dipesan 18 unit untuk Batalyon Kavaleri (Yonkav) TNI AD.





Rangga B. Sawiyya
Selain kendaraan darat, TNI AD juga mulai mengoperasikan kendaraan air jenis _swamp boat_. Umumnya kendaraan ini dioperasikan di atas rawa atau aliran sungai. Namun, _swamp boat_ juga bisa dijalankan di atas tanah.





Rangga B. Sawiyya
Wahana _swamp boat_ berawak tujuh orang ini dikembangkan oleh perusahaan lokal PT Mega Perkasa Engineering yang telah dioperasikan di Papua, Sulawesi Selatan, dan Kalimantan Timur.

TNI AL juga ketinggalan memamerkan kendaraan perang barunya yang diwakili oleh Satuan Pasukan Katak (Satpaska) dan Korps Marinir.





Rangga B. Sawiyya
Dalam parade kali ini, Satpaska memamerkan rantis ringan serbugana ILSV 4X4 buatan perusahaan lokal PT Jala Berikat Nusantara Perkasa. Kabin ILSV dapat menampung delapan prajurit termasuk pengemudi.





Rangga B. Sawiyya
Sedangkan Korps Marinir TNI AL mempertunjukkan kendaraan pengusung peluncur roket multilaras (MLRS) terbarunya. Rak pengusung roket kaliber 122 mm diletakkan di atas dek belakang truk Beiben 2628.

Rangga Baswara Sawiyya

editor: ron raider

https://www.airspace-review.com/2019/10/02/alutsista-anyar-siap-meriahkan-parade-hut-tni-ke-74/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Well things are not rosy at all, just looking at some behavior of armed forces especially at maintenance and how they ordering spare parts for some high valuable items, well many thing better to be kept for ourselves. Let me wonder how US can manage their bases and logistic, maintain their units at battle ready stance which spread accross the globe and still get the edge over their adversary? Meanwhile the Army still struggling to build a proper base at some places in Papua, our own territory!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rangga B. Sawiyya
> *Alutsista Anyar Siap Meriahkan Parade HUT TNI ke-74*
> 
> Posted on October 2, 2019 by Rangga B Sawiyya
> AIRSPACE REVIEW (angkasareview.com) – Ada penampakan beberapa alutsista baru milik Tri Matra Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) dalam kegiatan geladi kotor perayaan HUT TNI ke-74 pada Rabu (2/10).
> 
> Ucapara HUT TNI ke-74 akan dilaksanakan di Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma pada Sabtu, 5 Oktober 2019.
> 
> Dari pandangan mata langsung Airspace Review di lapangan, alutsista baru ini belum tampak pada parade HUT TNI tahun sebelumnya.
> 
> Pertama yang sangat mencolok adalah debut drone intai serang tanpa awak CH-4 buatan China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC). Sebanyak dua unit drone CH-4 kini telah dimiliki TNI AU dan akan menyusul enam unit lagi.
> 
> Sebelumnya, CH-4 sempat dilibatkan dalam pelaksanaan Latihan Gabungan (Latgab) Dharma Yudha 2019 yang digelar di Pusat Latihan Tempur Marinir Asembagus, Situbondo Jawa Timur, 9-12 September 2019 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rangga B. Sawiyya
> Selanjutnya, debut TNI AD dalam perayaan HUT TNI kali ini adalah kendaraan tempur (ranpur) _Hanoman_. Ditilik dari desainnya, _Hanoman_ tak lain adalah ranpur _First Win_ buatan Chaeseri Defense, Thailand.
> 
> _Hanoman_ merupakan ranpur jenis MRAP yang sanggup bertahan dari ranjau darat atau bahan peledak improvisasi (IED). Kendaraan yang dapat menampung 11 prajurit ini dimiliki oleh Satuan Kopassus TNI AD.
> 
> Kendaraan perang baru lainnya adalah tank medium _Harimau_ buatan Pindad bersama mitranya dari Turki, FNSS. Dalam pameran IDEF 2019 silam di Istanbul, Turki, tank berkanon 105 mm ini telah resmi dipesan 18 unit untuk Batalyon Kavaleri (Yonkav) TNI AD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rangga B. Sawiyya
> Selain kendaraan darat, TNI AD juga mulai mengoperasikan kendaraan air jenis _swamp boat_. Umumnya kendaraan ini dioperasikan di atas rawa atau aliran sungai. Namun, _swamp boat_ juga bisa dijalankan di atas tanah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rangga B. Sawiyya
> Wahana _swamp boat_ berawak tujuh orang ini dikembangkan oleh perusahaan lokal PT Mega Perkasa Engineering yang telah dioperasikan di Papua, Sulawesi Selatan, dan Kalimantan Timur.
> 
> TNI AL juga ketinggalan memamerkan kendaraan perang barunya yang diwakili oleh Satuan Pasukan Katak (Satpaska) dan Korps Marinir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rangga B. Sawiyya
> Dalam parade kali ini, Satpaska memamerkan rantis ringan serbugana ILSV 4X4 buatan perusahaan lokal PT Jala Berikat Nusantara Perkasa. Kabin ILSV dapat menampung delapan prajurit termasuk pengemudi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rangga B. Sawiyya
> Sedangkan Korps Marinir TNI AL mempertunjukkan kendaraan pengusung peluncur roket multilaras (MLRS) terbarunya. Rak pengusung roket kaliber 122 mm diletakkan di atas dek belakang truk Beiben 2628.
> 
> Rangga Baswara Sawiyya
> 
> editor: ron raider
> 
> https://www.airspace-review.com/2019/10/02/alutsista-anyar-siap-meriahkan-parade-hut-tni-ke-74/



That TNI AU word on our CH-4 is very hideous ,i think the ILSV 4x4 looks really neat and could become our standard infantry mobility vehicle for TNI , just like the russian GAZ Tigr (anyone had picture of that vehicle were installed with RCWS mount ??)

Something like ILSV 4x4 or maybe our domestic made MRAP(if there really such thing) really need to be procured in large batch.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> Adding some infos,44 leo 2A7 (including 24 pzh2000) only cost around Rp.4,64 Triliun



IIRC A single surplus ex _Heer_ Leopard 2A4 only cost €1 (one euro). Basically the customer only paying refurbishment, upgrade, and other applicable cost.



Nike said:


> Let me wonder how US can manage their bases and logistic, maintain their units at battle ready stance which spread accross the globe and still get the edge over their adversary?



*Industrial capacity (economy of scale)* combined with top notch *logistic planning & execution*


----------



## Kansel

trishna_amṛta said:


> IIRC A single surplus ex _Heer_ Leopard 2A4 only cost €1 (one euro). Basically the customer only paying refurbishment, upgrade, and other applicable cost.
> 
> 
> 
> *Industrial capacity (economy of scale)* combined with top notch *logistic planning & execution*


Unfortunately all of german existing leo 2A4 have been upgraded to 2a7,getting 2a5 from idk Netherlands maybe or buying brand new 2a7 is our choice right now,idk which is the best one. (Cmiiw)


----------



## NEKONEKO

Kansel said:


> ☰ MENU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Source: Korea Aerospace Industries
> Daily News
> *SOUTH KOREA’S KAI TO START WORK ON KF-X PROTOTYPE*
> ShareTweet
> 
> 
> According to a press release by the South Korean Defence Acquisition Programme Administration (DAPA), Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) will begin work on the first prototype of the KF-X, its next-generation jet.
> 
> The decision was made following a critical design review (CDR) of the KF-X by DAPA, which was held from 24 to 26 September. As part of the CDR, DAPA reviewed 390 “technical data” parameters “to ensure that the military requirements were properly reflected in the design.”
> 
> DAPA states that the KF-X “successfully passed the [CDR].”
> 
> The prototype production phase is expected to take until the first half of 2021, with the maiden flight slated for the first half of 2022. KAI expects to complete development by 2026.
> 
> DAPA initiated the KF-X program in 2016 as a joint-venture with Indonesia, with the latter assigning PTDI (PT Dirgantara Indonesia) to participate in the project.
> 
> Indonesia was to commit 20% of the KF-X’s $7.4 billion program costs, but the latter has been having trouble maintaining its equity. In late 2018, Indonesia started renegotiating its partnership with the South Korean government, and this might result in a smaller commitment.
> 
> Following more than two years of development work, KAI revealed the frozen design of the KF-X in June 2018. Officially set as a ‘4.5-generation’ fighter, the KF-X was revealed as a twin-engine design with a low-observable airframe and external hardpoints.
> 
> The launch variant of the KF-X lacks an internal payload, but KAI will incorporate one in a ‘Block-2’ variant. The KF-X will use a variant of the General Electric (GE) F414 turbofan engine.
> 
> The South Korean Air Force (ROKAF) plans to supplant it aging F-4E Phantom and F-5E Tiger II aircraft with 120 KF-X fighters. It is unclear how many more KF-Xs the ROKAF plans to procure, though it may expand its scope as its oldest F-16s start reaching the end of their airframe lifespans.
> View attachment 582168
> 
> Hope we could ask for GE F414 license too





Fokus pembangunan infrastruktur dulu.


Nike said:


> Let me wonder how US can manage their bases and logistic, maintain their units at battle ready stance which spread accross the globe and still get the edge over their adversary? Meanwhile the Army still struggling to build a proper base at some places in Papua, our own territory!!!





trishna_amṛta said:


> *Industrial capacity (economy of scale)* combined with top notch *logistic planning & execution*


Simple, *MONEY*


----------



## Kansel

jek_sperrow said:


> View attachment 582233
> 
> Fokus pembangunan infrastruktur dulu.
> 
> 
> Simple, *MONEY*


Do not forget that infrastructure is the core of the country you dont want our country to be like India, lacks of infrastructure,education and healthcare, our infrastructure still below malaysia& singapore so its wajar kalo fokus Infrastruktur dulu


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*ENAM INDUSTRI MESIN DAN KOMPONEN MESIN INDONESIA DAPATKAN TAWARAN KERJA SAMA DARI PERUSAHAAN BESAR SWISS*
2 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Enam industri mesin dan komponen mesin presisi tinggi Indonesia mendapatkan tawaran kerja sama dari tiga perusahaan besar industri mesin Swiss. Hal ini diungkapkan perusahaan Swiss dalam Misi Bisnis KADIN Indonesia ke Swiss, 25-27 September 2019.

Dilansir dari laman _Rakyat Merdeka (1/ 10/ 2019)_, Enam industri mesin dan komponen mesin serta instrumen strategis untuk pesawat tempur dan kapasitas tujuan militer tersebut adalah PT Infoglobal Teknologi Semesta, PT Santoso Teknindo, PT Yogya Presisi Teknikatama Industri, PT Pudak Scientific, dan PT Indonesia Polyurethane Industries. Kelima perusahaan ini tergabung dalam Indonesia Aircraft and Component Manufacturer Association (INACOM). Satu peserta lain yang tidak tergabung INACOM namun ikut dalam Misi Bisnis KADIN ke Swiss. Yaitu PT Design Technics Indonesia.

Produk mereka adalah komponen mesin khususnya untuk industri pesawat udara dan produk dengan kategori _low volume high mix production_. Kelima perusahaan ini sudah memiliki berbagai sertifikasi seperti ISO 9001, AS 9100D, ISO 14001, dan sudah melakukan ekspor ke berbagai negara seperti Amerika Serikat, Jepang, Swiss, Kanada, dan sejumlah negara di Asia.

Perusahaan Swiss yang menerima misi bisnis adalah Stadler Rail produsen kereta api, lalu Rheinmetall Air Defense industri pertahanan udara dan senjata, RUAG Airspace yang memproduksi kapsul roket ruang angkasa dan pertahanan untuk keperluan militer serta industri lain untuk kepentingan sipil, ABB Turbo System produsen mesin turbo ukuran besar serta Fehlmann AG produsen mesin manual dan CNC milling.





_Rheinmetall Air Defense (Army Technology)_
Perusahaan Swiss yang dikunjungi ini sempat kaget melihat perkembangan industri mesin Indonesia yang disimak dari presentasi para peserta perusahaan Indonesia terutama pada kemampuan memproduksi jenis mesin, komponen mesin serta kapasitas strategis lainnya. PT Infoglobal misalnya, yang dapat membuat avionic yang digunakan di pesawat tempur Hawk 100, Hawk 200, F-5 EF Tiger, CASA NC 212200 serta defense control system dan komponen pada cockpit pesawat komersial dan tempur. Sertifikasi yang dimiliki perusahaan Indonesia ini juga menambah kepercayaan perusahaan Swiss atas kemampuan calon mitranya dari Indonesia.



REPORT THIS AD


Pihak perusahaan Swiss menyatakan memiliki banyak supplier untuk kebutuhan industrinya dari negara lain terutama Eropa, namun harganya cukup mahal. Bila pihak Indonesia dapat menawarkan produk dengan kualitas sama dengan harga bersaing maka akan lebih menguntungkan untuk memiliki supplier dari Indonesia.

Duta Besar RI untuk Swiss, Muliaman Hadad, menyatakan bahwa misi bisnis KADIN ini sangat tepat waktu terutama di tengah meningkatnya kebutuhan industri Swiss untuk mendapatkan supplier alternatif dari Asia. “Misi bisnis ini juga membangun image positif terhadap kemampuan industri menengah Indonesia untuk menjadi bagian dalam _global supply chain_ dalam bidang teknologi tinggi” ujar Muliaman, dalam keterangan yang diterima redaksi, Selasa (1/10).

Para peserta misi bisnis menyatakan kegembiraannya melihat antusiasme pihak Swiss untuk menjalin kerjasama dengan mereka. Ketua Komite Swiss KADIN Indonesia, Francis Wanandi, yang ikut dalam misi bisnis ini menyatakan bahwa mereka jarang mendapatkan sambutan yang sangat positif seperti ini. Anton Santoso, Presiden Direktur PT Santoso Teknindo juga mengungkapkan harapan besarnya atas hasil misi bisnis ini. “Jarang sekali dalam pertemuan bisnis pertama kami langsung dipertemukan dengan divisi pembelian yang artinya mereka mau beli produk kami” ujar Anton gembira.

Anton juga menyampaikan apresiasi kepada KBRI Bern yang telah menjadi jembatan dalam pertemuan bisnis ini. “Kami akan menindaklanjuti hasil pertemuan untuk diwujudkan segera” tambah Anton.

Misi bisnis ini merupakan bagian dari Misi Bisnis KADIN Indonesia ke sejumlah negara di Eropa yang diadakan bekerja sama dengan Kementerian Luar Negeri.

_Photo: Para peserta misi bisnis KADIN berfoto bersama para pengusaha Swiss. (Dok. KBRI Bern)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Its really nice to hear some great news&offer from them,we should accept the offer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Do not forget that infrastructure is the core of the country you dont want our country to be like India, lacks of infrastructure,education and healthcare, our infrastructure still below malaysia& singapore so its wajar kalo fokus Infrastruktur dulu



Tapi india supepowa by 2020 dia punya kapal induk 
Ah ya itulah india dan juga tetangganya

Tapi tanpa mereka kita ga bisa lihat 2 negara ini gebuk2an Sukhoi vs JF17 dan f16 hahahhaha


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

Cromwell said:


> Military equipments readiness as per 2018
> View attachment 582152



This one, big oof


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> Netherlands maybe or buying brand new 2a7 is our choice right now,idk which is the best one. (Cmiiw)



Here is a little known fact, those ex KL (_Koninklijke Landmacht)_ Leopard are poorly maintain and it lucky enough if they managed to even get the engine running let alone bringing them back in operating condition during wartime. We better off with ex _Heer_ Leopard


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> Here is a little known fact, those ex KL (_Koninklijke Landmacht)_ Leopard are poorly maintain and it lucky enough if they managed to even get the engine running let alone bringing them back in operating condition during wartime. We better off with ex _Heer_ Leopard



The ones in good condition is Swiss stock, as they maintain wartimes stock in the same manner when in Peacetime. Even Germany dump their armor in junkyard with minimum maintenance


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*TNI GUNAKAN DRONE SAAT INTAI ANGGOTA KKB YANG KABUR KE PAPUA NUGINI*
2 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR
TNI berhasil mengidentifikasi dua pelaku penembakan di Kampung Skouw-Wutung, Distrik Muara Tami, daerah perbatasan Republik Indonesia-Papua Nugini (RI-PNG), menggunakan drone atau pesawat tanpa awak yang dikendalikan dari jarak jauh dengan remote control.

Dilansir dari laman _Kumparan (2/ 10/ 2019)_, Kapendam Cenderawasih, Kolonel Cpl Eko Daryanto, menyebut pelaku penembakan yang terjadi di perbatasan RI-PNG sekitar pukul 06.00 WIT, Selasa (1/10). Diduga pelaku merupakan anggota Kelompok Kriminal Bersenjata (KKB) Tentara Revolusi West Papua (TRWP) yang dipimpin Mathias Wenda.

“Anggota satgas dan tim gabungan saat itu melakukan pengejaran ke arah suara tembakan. Selain itu anggota juga kerahkan drone untuk mengintai dan ternyata terlihat dua orang lari ke arah Wutung, Papua Nugini (PNG), salah satunya membawa pucuk senjata jenis M16,” kata Eko, Rabu, (2/10).

Eko menjelaskan, setelah lari ke arah Wutung PNG, dua orang TRWP itu langsung bersembunyi di sebuah gubuk, namun anggota tak dapat melanjutkan pengejaran karena sudah melewati batas negara PNG.

“Saat ini sedang dilakukan koordinasi dengan aparat PNG dan kami menunggu dari pihak PNG apakah nanti (tim) gabungan atau dari PNG sendiri yang akan menindaklanjuti laporan dari kami ini,” ujar Eko.

Eko juga mengatakan, akibat kejadian itu saat ini akses di Pos Lintas Batas Negara (PLBN) Skouw antara RI dengan PNG ditutup sementara untuk mencegah aksi susulan. “Anggota di Kotis Skouw sedang perkuat penjagaan untuk mengantisipasi gerakan susulan dari kelompok itu,” tutur Eko.

_Photo: Aerostar drone Taktis yg dioperasikan Skadron Udara 51 around Halim Perdana Kusuma. (Donny Kusuma)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Which drone? Aerostar tuav? Lapan drones? Or something else?


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*KEMENTERIAN PERTAHANAN DAN PERTAMINA KERJA SAMA PENGUNAAN ANTIDRONE*
2 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_PT Pertamina (Persero) RU VI Balongan berinisiatif melindungi kilang minyak dan gas bumi dari ancaman serangan drone dengan menggandeng Kementerian Pertahanan. (Istimewa)_

PT Pertamina (Persero) RU VI Balongan bekerja sama dengan Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) dalam penggunaan antidrone atau (drone jammer) untuk melindungi kilang minyak dan gas bumi yang dimilikinya dari ancaman serangan pesawat tanpa awak atau drone.

Dilansir dari laman _Antara (1/ 10/ 2019)_, Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu dalam keterangan tertulisnya, di Jakarta, Senin, mengatakan, pihaknya sangat terbuka dan siap bersinergi dengan berbagai pihak untuk mendukung pengamanan objek vital nasional.

PT Pertamina (Persero) RU VI Balongan, kata dia, merupakan salah satu kilang pengolahan minyak dan gas bumi milik negara yang berlokasi di Kecamatan Balongan, Kabupaten Indramayu, yang bertanggung jawab memenuhi kebutuhan bahan bakar minyak (BBM) di wilayah Jakarta, Bogor, Depok, Tangerang, dan Bekasi (Jabodetabek).

“Sesuai dengan amanat Undang-Undang, obvitnas atau obyek vital nasional harus dilindungi dari berbagai ancaman serangan karena menyangkut kemaslahatan rakyat Indonesia,” kata mantan Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Darat (KSAD) ini.

Hal itu mengacu pada Peraturan Menteri Perhubungan Republik Indonesia Nomor PM 90 Tahun 2015 tentang Pengendalian Pengoperasian Pesawat Udara Tanpa Awak di Ruang Udara yang Dilayani Indonesia dan Peraturan Pemerintah Republik Indonesia Nomor 4 Tahun 2018 tentang Pengamanan Wilayah Udara Republik Indonesia.

Dua unit drone jammer gun model dan static drone jammer milik Kemhan sudah terbukti mampu menangkal atau mencegah serangan udara melalui penggunaan drone.

“Penggunaan bersama antidrone sebagai komitmen nyata Kemhan dalam menjaga serta melindungi objek vital nasional (obvitnas) dari ancaman serangan drone termasuk, di antaranya kilang minyak milik PT Pertamina (Persero) RU VI Balongan,” ujarnya.

Purnawirawan jenderal bintang empat ini, menyebutkan, kerja sama peminjaman pesawat antidrone itu juga berkaca peristiwa serangan drone di kilang minyak terbesar di dunia yang berada di Arab Saudi beberapa waktu lalu.

Akibat serangan tersebut, sekitar 50 persen pasok minyak dunia mengalami penurunan.

Manager HSSE PT Pertamina (Persero) RU-VI Balongan, Hartanto berharap, kerja sama tersebut merupakan bentuk sinergi yang baik antara PT Pertamina (Persero) RU VI Balongan dan Kemenhan dalam upaya pertahanan dan menciptakan situasi keamanan termasuk pada keberlangsungan operasional obvitnas.

Delegasi Kemhan dipimpin oleh Kasub Komlek Kemenhan Letkol Arh Aries Sugiantoro, dan Hartanto didampingi oleh Senior Supervisor Nonfisik Security PT Pertamina (Persero) RU-VI Balongan, Maryono.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> The ones in good condition is Swiss stock, as they maintain wartimes stock in the same manner when in Peacetime. Even Germany dump their armor in junkyard with minimum maintenance


I've read somewhere a rumour that all 61 Leopard 2 RI were actually twice upgraded Leopard 2A3 from Bundeswehr stock; 1st upgraded to 2A4 next Revolution series meanwhile 40 Leopard 2A4+ we have were actually Swiss Army Pzr87.


----------



## Kansel

*Leopard 2A7*
The Leopard 2A7 is fundamentally different from the KMW variant 2A7+ and is not optimised for combat in urban terrain. 
Sc:wikipedia,suitable for us? Probably yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

KRI Nanggala & USS Oklahoma

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> KRI Nanggala & USS Oklahoma
> View attachment 582286


When? Is that in rimpac? I don't remember nanggala doing joint exercise with iss Oklahoma


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Cromwell said:


> I've read somewhere a rumour that all 61 Leopard 2 RI were actually twice upgraded Leopard 2A3 from Bundeswehr stock; 1st upgraded to 2A4 next Revolution series meanwhile 40 Leopard 2A4+ we have were actually Swiss Army Pzr87.


----------



## gonzes




----------



## striver44

*Habibie, Menhankam dan Tank Korea*
*Berbeda pandangan politik namun demi kepentingan negara tetap obyektif*
Oleh: Hendi Johari
_




Tank K200 KIFV buatan Korea Selatan yang menjadi pilihan Habibie dan Edi Sudradjat (militarytoday.com)


SUATU hari di tahun 1995, Menteri Riset dan Teknologi (Menristek) B.J. Habibie mengajak Letnan Jenderal (Purn) Sintong Panjaitan berdiskusi. Dia mengeluhkan soal seringnya Menteri Pertahanan dan Keamanan (Menhankam) Edi Sudradjat absen dalam berbagai rapat mengenai “sistem senjata Hankam” yang dipimpinnya.

“Padahal ada yang ingin sekali saya diskusikan dengan Pak Edi mengenai rencana pembelian tank buat ABRI,” ujar Habibie kepada staf ahli Menristek itu.

Sebagai orang yang merasa dekat dengan kedua lelaki yang secara politik bersebrangan itu, beberapa hari kemudian Sintong berinsiatif menemui Edi yang tak lain adalah seniornya di ABRI tersebut. Dia mendatangi Kantor Departemen Hankam dan menyatakan kekecewaan dirinya secara langsung kepada Menhankam.

“Kenapa sih Mas, selalu tidak hadir dalam rapat itu?” tanya Sintong.

Edi langsung menukas,” Maksudnya apa kau, ngomong begitu?”

“Mas, kita ini kan tentara. Yang memerintahkan soal itu kan Pak Harto, Panglima Tertinggi. Apa kata orang jika Mas “membangkang” perintah Panglima Tertinggi? Saya rasa itu tidak benar. Boleh tidak menyukai seseorang, tetapi sebagai bawahan Panglima Tertinggi kita harus ikut garis komando. Datanglah ke rapat itu nanti, Mas. Kalau tidak, enggak enaklah nanti sama Pak Harto,” ungkap Sintong.

Menhankam tidak bereaksi. Wajahnya datar saja. Lama sekali mereka saling berdiam diri, hingga akhirnya Sintong merasa tidak enak hati lalu pamit dan kembali ke kantor. Namun baru saja dia sampai di ruangannya, tetiba ada telepon untuk dirinya. Siapa lagi kalau bukan dari Menhankam Edi Sudradjat.

“Ya sudahlah Tong, kau yang atur supaya saya langsung bertemu Habibie. Saya tidak mau menunggu lama,” katanya.

Edi menegaskan “tidak mau menunggu lama” karena saat itu semua orang sudah pada mafum jika ingin menemui Habibie maka seseorang harus ekstra sabar. Bisa jadi itu disebabkan oleh begitu banyaknya tamu yang datang ke Habibie setiap harinya.

Selesai bicara dengan Edi, Sintong langsung bergegas menuju ruangan Habibie. Ia menceritakan perihal pertemuan itu. Sintong menyarankan Habibie agar langsung menjemput Edi begitu dia tiba di kantor Kemenristek. Tanpa banyak pertimbangan, Habibie langsung menyanggupi.

Singkat cerita, bertemulah kedua “seteru politik” itu dalam suasana yang ramah dan akrab. Ketika rapat berlangsung, Habibie membahas masalah rencana pembelian beberapa unit tank. Pilihannya ada tiga: K200 KIPV (Korean Infantry Fighting Vehicle) buatan Korea Selatan sesuai permohonan yang diajukan oleh Panglima ABRI Jenderal Feisal Tanjung kepada Presiden Soeharto pada 25 Januari 1995 atau tank jenis FV 101 Scorpion dan FV 103 Stormer buatan Inggris.

Secara kualitas dan harga, Habibie menyatakan setuju dengan pilihan ABRI itu. Selain harganya murah (3 KIFV=1 Scorpion), KIFV sudah teruji di berbagai medan dan lebih sesuai dengan situasi di alam Indonesia. Persoalannya, pemegang tender proyek tersebut yakni Siti Hardijanti Rukmana alias Mbak Tutut (putri sulung Presiden Soeharto) dan Jenderal Hartono lebih cenderung memilih Scorpion dan Stormer.

Edi mendukung keinginan Habibie. Terlebih setelah Habibie memberikan uraian tentang keunggulan dan kelemahan dua jenis tank itu, Edi semakin mantap untuk memilih KIFV sebagai tank yang akan dipergunakan ABRI.

“Pak Edi dan Pak Habibie itu sebetulnya sama-sama orang yang lebih mengutamakan kepentingan negara. Jadi ya keduanya bisa kompak kalau terkait soal itu,” ujar Sintong Panjaitan.

Sejarah mencatat, pilihan keduanya kandas. Tanpa sepengetahuan Menhankam, Scorpion dan Stormer terlanjur dibeli. Padahal menurut Sintong, Korea Selatan sudah berniat untuk membeli lagi pesawat CN-235-200 lewat cara imbal beli dengan peralatan militer dari Korea Selatan.

“Tetapi karena kita sudah membeli 50 tank Scorpion dan Stormer dari Inggris, maka Indonesia tidak jadi membeli tank dan ranpur dari Korea Selatan,” ujar Sintong dalam biografinya yang ditulis Hendro Subroto, Sintong Panjaitan: Perjalanan Seorang Prajurit Para Komando.

Menurut Sintong, pilihan Habibie dan Edi sebenarnya sudah tepat. Andaikan Indonesia jadi membeli K200 KIFV (berharga di bawah 1 juta dollar AS) dan tidak menggunakan FV 101 Scorpion dan FV 103 Stormer (berharga 2,5 juta dollar AS), maka ABRI akan memiliki 150 tank dan ranpur atau setengah dari kebutuhan Angkatan Darat.

“Jadinya kita hanya dapat 50 tank buatan Inggris,” ujar Sintong.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> *Habibie, Menhankam dan Tank Korea*
> *Berbeda pandangan politik namun demi kepentingan negara tetap obyektif*
> Oleh: Hendi Johari
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank K200 KIFV buatan Korea Selatan yang menjadi pilihan Habibie dan Edi Sudradjat (militarytoday.com)
> 
> 
> SUATU hari di tahun 1995, Menteri Riset dan Teknologi (Menristek) B.J. Habibie mengajak Letnan Jenderal (Purn) Sintong Panjaitan berdiskusi. Dia mengeluhkan soal seringnya Menteri Pertahanan dan Keamanan (Menhankam) Edi Sudradjat absen dalam berbagai rapat mengenai “sistem senjata Hankam” yang dipimpinnya.
> 
> “Padahal ada yang ingin sekali saya diskusikan dengan Pak Edi mengenai rencana pembelian tank buat ABRI,” ujar Habibie kepada staf ahli Menristek itu.
> 
> Sebagai orang yang merasa dekat dengan kedua lelaki yang secara politik bersebrangan itu, beberapa hari kemudian Sintong berinsiatif menemui Edi yang tak lain adalah seniornya di ABRI tersebut. Dia mendatangi Kantor Departemen Hankam dan menyatakan kekecewaan dirinya secara langsung kepada Menhankam.
> 
> “Kenapa sih Mas, selalu tidak hadir dalam rapat itu?” tanya Sintong.
> 
> Edi langsung menukas,” Maksudnya apa kau, ngomong begitu?”
> 
> “Mas, kita ini kan tentara. Yang memerintahkan soal itu kan Pak Harto, Panglima Tertinggi. Apa kata orang jika Mas “membangkang” perintah Panglima Tertinggi? Saya rasa itu tidak benar. Boleh tidak menyukai seseorang, tetapi sebagai bawahan Panglima Tertinggi kita harus ikut garis komando. Datanglah ke rapat itu nanti, Mas. Kalau tidak, enggak enaklah nanti sama Pak Harto,” ungkap Sintong.
> 
> Menhankam tidak bereaksi. Wajahnya datar saja. Lama sekali mereka saling berdiam diri, hingga akhirnya Sintong merasa tidak enak hati lalu pamit dan kembali ke kantor. Namun baru saja dia sampai di ruangannya, tetiba ada telepon untuk dirinya. Siapa lagi kalau bukan dari Menhankam Edi Sudradjat.
> 
> “Ya sudahlah Tong, kau yang atur supaya saya langsung bertemu Habibie. Saya tidak mau menunggu lama,” katanya.
> 
> Edi menegaskan “tidak mau menunggu lama” karena saat itu semua orang sudah pada mafum jika ingin menemui Habibie maka seseorang harus ekstra sabar. Bisa jadi itu disebabkan oleh begitu banyaknya tamu yang datang ke Habibie setiap harinya.
> 
> Selesai bicara dengan Edi, Sintong langsung bergegas menuju ruangan Habibie. Ia menceritakan perihal pertemuan itu. Sintong menyarankan Habibie agar langsung menjemput Edi begitu dia tiba di kantor Kemenristek. Tanpa banyak pertimbangan, Habibie langsung menyanggupi.
> 
> Singkat cerita, bertemulah kedua “seteru politik” itu dalam suasana yang ramah dan akrab. Ketika rapat berlangsung, Habibie membahas masalah rencana pembelian beberapa unit tank. Pilihannya ada tiga: K200 KIPV (Korean Infantry Fighting Vehicle) buatan Korea Selatan sesuai permohonan yang diajukan oleh Panglima ABRI Jenderal Feisal Tanjung kepada Presiden Soeharto pada 25 Januari 1995 atau tank jenis FV 101 Scorpion dan FV 103 Stormer buatan Inggris.
> 
> Secara kualitas dan harga, Habibie menyatakan setuju dengan pilihan ABRI itu. Selain harganya murah (3 KIFV=1 Scorpion), KIFV sudah teruji di berbagai medan dan lebih sesuai dengan situasi di alam Indonesia. Persoalannya, pemegang tender proyek tersebut yakni Siti Hardijanti Rukmana alias Mbak Tutut (putri sulung Presiden Soeharto) dan Jenderal Hartono lebih cenderung memilih Scorpion dan Stormer.
> 
> Edi mendukung keinginan Habibie. Terlebih setelah Habibie memberikan uraian tentang keunggulan dan kelemahan dua jenis tank itu, Edi semakin mantap untuk memilih KIFV sebagai tank yang akan dipergunakan ABRI.
> 
> “Pak Edi dan Pak Habibie itu sebetulnya sama-sama orang yang lebih mengutamakan kepentingan negara. Jadi ya keduanya bisa kompak kalau terkait soal itu,” ujar Sintong Panjaitan.
> 
> Sejarah mencatat, pilihan keduanya kandas. Tanpa sepengetahuan Menhankam, Scorpion dan Stormer terlanjur dibeli. Padahal menurut Sintong, Korea Selatan sudah berniat untuk membeli lagi pesawat CN-235-200 lewat cara imbal beli dengan peralatan militer dari Korea Selatan.
> 
> “Tetapi karena kita sudah membeli 50 tank Scorpion dan Stormer dari Inggris, maka Indonesia tidak jadi membeli tank dan ranpur dari Korea Selatan,” ujar Sintong dalam biografinya yang ditulis Hendro Subroto, Sintong Panjaitan: Perjalanan Seorang Prajurit Para Komando.
> 
> Menurut Sintong, pilihan Habibie dan Edi sebenarnya sudah tepat. Andaikan Indonesia jadi membeli K200 KIFV (berharga di bawah 1 juta dollar AS) dan tidak menggunakan FV 101 Scorpion dan FV 103 Stormer (berharga 2,5 juta dollar AS), maka ABRI akan memiliki 150 tank dan ranpur atau setengah dari kebutuhan Angkatan Darat.
> 
> “Jadinya kita hanya dapat 50 tank buatan Inggris,” ujar Sintong._



Fark Tutut, KIFV is amphibious and got more protection compared to Skorpion, and less political attachment


----------



## Cromwell

Kansel said:


> When? Is that in rimpac? I don't remember nanggala doing joint exercise with iss Oklahoma


Somewhere in Java Sea, 5 years ago



striver44 said:


> *Habibie, Menhankam dan Tank Korea*
> *Berbeda pandangan politik namun demi kepentingan negara tetap obyektif*
> Oleh: Hendi Johari
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank K200 KIFV buatan Korea Selatan yang menjadi pilihan Habibie dan Edi Sudradjat (militarytoday.com)
> 
> 
> SUATU hari di tahun 1995, Menteri Riset dan Teknologi (Menristek) B.J. Habibie mengajak Letnan Jenderal (Purn) Sintong Panjaitan berdiskusi. Dia mengeluhkan soal seringnya Menteri Pertahanan dan Keamanan (Menhankam) Edi Sudradjat absen dalam berbagai rapat mengenai “sistem senjata Hankam” yang dipimpinnya.
> 
> “Padahal ada yang ingin sekali saya diskusikan dengan Pak Edi mengenai rencana pembelian tank buat ABRI,” ujar Habibie kepada staf ahli Menristek itu.
> 
> Sebagai orang yang merasa dekat dengan kedua lelaki yang secara politik bersebrangan itu, beberapa hari kemudian Sintong berinsiatif menemui Edi yang tak lain adalah seniornya di ABRI tersebut. Dia mendatangi Kantor Departemen Hankam dan menyatakan kekecewaan dirinya secara langsung kepada Menhankam.
> 
> “Kenapa sih Mas, selalu tidak hadir dalam rapat itu?” tanya Sintong.
> 
> Edi langsung menukas,” Maksudnya apa kau, ngomong begitu?”
> 
> “Mas, kita ini kan tentara. Yang memerintahkan soal itu kan Pak Harto, Panglima Tertinggi. Apa kata orang jika Mas “membangkang” perintah Panglima Tertinggi? Saya rasa itu tidak benar. Boleh tidak menyukai seseorang, tetapi sebagai bawahan Panglima Tertinggi kita harus ikut garis komando. Datanglah ke rapat itu nanti, Mas. Kalau tidak, enggak enaklah nanti sama Pak Harto,” ungkap Sintong.
> 
> Menhankam tidak bereaksi. Wajahnya datar saja. Lama sekali mereka saling berdiam diri, hingga akhirnya Sintong merasa tidak enak hati lalu pamit dan kembali ke kantor. Namun baru saja dia sampai di ruangannya, tetiba ada telepon untuk dirinya. Siapa lagi kalau bukan dari Menhankam Edi Sudradjat.
> 
> “Ya sudahlah Tong, kau yang atur supaya saya langsung bertemu Habibie. Saya tidak mau menunggu lama,” katanya.
> 
> Edi menegaskan “tidak mau menunggu lama” karena saat itu semua orang sudah pada mafum jika ingin menemui Habibie maka seseorang harus ekstra sabar. Bisa jadi itu disebabkan oleh begitu banyaknya tamu yang datang ke Habibie setiap harinya.
> 
> Selesai bicara dengan Edi, Sintong langsung bergegas menuju ruangan Habibie. Ia menceritakan perihal pertemuan itu. Sintong menyarankan Habibie agar langsung menjemput Edi begitu dia tiba di kantor Kemenristek. Tanpa banyak pertimbangan, Habibie langsung menyanggupi.
> 
> Singkat cerita, bertemulah kedua “seteru politik” itu dalam suasana yang ramah dan akrab. Ketika rapat berlangsung, Habibie membahas masalah rencana pembelian beberapa unit tank. Pilihannya ada tiga: K200 KIPV (Korean Infantry Fighting Vehicle) buatan Korea Selatan sesuai permohonan yang diajukan oleh Panglima ABRI Jenderal Feisal Tanjung kepada Presiden Soeharto pada 25 Januari 1995 atau tank jenis FV 101 Scorpion dan FV 103 Stormer buatan Inggris.
> 
> Secara kualitas dan harga, Habibie menyatakan setuju dengan pilihan ABRI itu. Selain harganya murah (3 KIFV=1 Scorpion), KIFV sudah teruji di berbagai medan dan lebih sesuai dengan situasi di alam Indonesia. Persoalannya, pemegang tender proyek tersebut yakni Siti Hardijanti Rukmana alias Mbak Tutut (putri sulung Presiden Soeharto) dan Jenderal Hartono lebih cenderung memilih Scorpion dan Stormer.
> 
> Edi mendukung keinginan Habibie. Terlebih setelah Habibie memberikan uraian tentang keunggulan dan kelemahan dua jenis tank itu, Edi semakin mantap untuk memilih KIFV sebagai tank yang akan dipergunakan ABRI.
> 
> “Pak Edi dan Pak Habibie itu sebetulnya sama-sama orang yang lebih mengutamakan kepentingan negara. Jadi ya keduanya bisa kompak kalau terkait soal itu,” ujar Sintong Panjaitan.
> 
> Sejarah mencatat, pilihan keduanya kandas. Tanpa sepengetahuan Menhankam, Scorpion dan Stormer terlanjur dibeli. Padahal menurut Sintong, Korea Selatan sudah berniat untuk membeli lagi pesawat CN-235-200 lewat cara imbal beli dengan peralatan militer dari Korea Selatan.
> 
> “Tetapi karena kita sudah membeli 50 tank Scorpion dan Stormer dari Inggris, maka Indonesia tidak jadi membeli tank dan ranpur dari Korea Selatan,” ujar Sintong dalam biografinya yang ditulis Hendro Subroto, Sintong Panjaitan: Perjalanan Seorang Prajurit Para Komando.
> 
> Menurut Sintong, pilihan Habibie dan Edi sebenarnya sudah tepat. Andaikan Indonesia jadi membeli K200 KIFV (berharga di bawah 1 juta dollar AS) dan tidak menggunakan FV 101 Scorpion dan FV 103 Stormer (berharga 2,5 juta dollar AS), maka ABRI akan memiliki 150 tank dan ranpur atau setengah dari kebutuhan Angkatan Darat.
> 
> “Jadinya kita hanya dapat 50 tank buatan Inggris,” ujar Sintong._



















I'm going to repost this. The price for Scorpion IFV has been marked up to 2.5 Millions US$ each compared to price in market ( 800,000 US$ ) or Singaporean ( 1 Million US$ )


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Somewhere in Java Sea, 5 years ago
> 
> 
> View attachment 582337
> View attachment 582338
> View attachment 582339
> View attachment 582341
> View attachment 582342
> 
> I'm going to repost this. The price for Scorpion IFV has been marked up to 2.5 Millions US$ each compared to price in market ( 800,000 US$ ) or Singaporean ( 1 Million US$ )



At the time Indonesia arms procurement more look like Malaysia today, always full of holes and quite prone to Corrupt acts. Not to say today procurement is Not probe for such acts, but the Intensity and scale is Not as large as in the past


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> At the time Indonesia arms procurement more look like Malaysia today, always full of holes and quite prone to Corrupt acts. Not to say today procurement is Not probe for such acts, but the Intensity and scale is Not as large as in the past


and the auditing performance is even more better now , can be seen from the recent case about discovery and arrest of PT DI employee smuggler syndicate


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Nike said:


> At the time Indonesia arms procurement more look like Malaysia today, always full of holes and quite prone to Corrupt acts. Not to say today procurement is Not probe for such acts, but the Intensity and scale is Not as large as in the past


Not that people care enough and will demo about it anyway.


----------



## Nike

If you dont get money, at least being active to find defense excess article, being a cavalry battalion should Be standarized into large cannon armed units. YONKAV 10, BTR 40 and ANOA 2 what is the differences between them with Mechanized infantry in which armed themselves with M113 equipped with Browning HMG and 40 mm automatic grenade launcher

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Fark Tutut, KIFV is amphibious and got more protection compared to Skorpion, and less political attachment



Also can uses by marine
Btw as i remember kifv have some problem in amphibious capability

Btw what engine kaplan used? German? Or Austria? Or Turkish engine?
I search always said only diesel engine

Sekilas kifv mirip acv19 malay dan trrnyata keduanya dipakai malaysia
Maybe turkish learn from their korean brother. Like altay firtina etc


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> Also can uses by marine
> Btw as i remember kifv have some problem in amphibious capability
> 
> Btw what engine kaplan used? German? Or Austria? Or Turkish engine?
> I search always said only diesel engine
> 
> Sekilas kifv mirip acv19 malay dan trrnyata keduanya dipakai malaysia
> Maybe turkish learn from their korean brother. Like altay firtina etc


caterpillar C13

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> If you dont get money, at least being active to find defense excess article, being a cavalry battalion should Be standarized into large cannon armed units. YONKAV 10, BTR 40 and ANOA 2 what is the differences between them with Mechanized infantry in which armed themselves with M113 equipped with Browning HMG and 40 mm automatic grenade launcher
> 
> View attachment 582346
> View attachment 582347
> View attachment 582348
> View attachment 582349


agree with this , atleast they need an proper standarized mass produced FSV (fire support vehicle) for all yonkav , like the brazilian ee-9 cascavel , or the french EBRC Jaguar


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> agree with this , atleast they need an proper standarized mass produced FSV (fire support vehicle) for all yonkav , like the brazilian ee-9 cascavel , or the french EBRC Jaguar


We have pandur fsv for that, maybemass produced in another 5 years???


----------



## barjo

Cromwell said:


> Somewhere in Java Sea, 5 years ago
> 
> 
> View attachment 582337
> View attachment 582338
> View attachment 582339
> View attachment 582341
> View attachment 582342
> 
> I'm going to repost this. The price for Scorpion IFV has been marked up to 2.5 Millions US$ each compared to price in market ( 800,000 US$ ) or Singaporean ( 1 Million US$ )





Nike said:


> At the time Indonesia arms procurement more look like Malaysia today, always full of holes and quite prone to Corrupt acts. Not to say today procurement is Not probe for such acts, but the Intensity and scale is Not as large as in the past


But sometime those company also bertindak licik dengan cari kesempatan relasi sama anak2 pejabat, kadang mereka suka bilang pemerintahan korup, lah dia juga yg nyogok


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Did they just put F16V in Hut tni display? Lmao


----------



## Nike

Meanwhile in Africa, 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179514677140713472

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## san.geuk

newbie here...
there is some mazy information about our kfx/ifx project with south korea, are indonesian share in kfx project is there same as before (20%)? some of local news says the gov wants to cut the share (source: https://tirto.id/pemerintah-akan-kurangi-share-proyek-pesawat-tempur-kfx-dan-if-x-eewW), with 2 years late payment this become bad PR for indo in south korea, how is the real payment progress, is there any transfer yet to the south korea?
thanks be4.


----------



## Nike

Dont know if our soldiers is much higher in right than average African people



san.geuk said:


> newbie here...
> there is some mazy information about our kfx/ifx project with south korea, are indonesian share in kfx project is there same as before (20%)? some of local news says the gov wants to cut the share (source: https://tirto.id/pemerintah-akan-kurangi-share-proyek-pesawat-tempur-kfx-dan-if-x-eewW), with 2 years late payment this become bad PR for indo in south korea, how is the real payment progress, is there any transfer yet to the south korea?
> thanks be4.



Nö Change, Indonesia even had paid their due share


----------



## Soman45

i just curious guys...why Kopassus add another type of MRAP from Chaeseri? kenapa nggak nambahin jumlah sanca? is there any minus point of sanca that made kopassus unsatisfied? or kopassus just want to open MRAP showroom?


----------



## san.geuk

Nike said:


> Dont know if our soldiers is much higher in right than average African people
> 
> 
> 
> Nö Change, Indonesia even had paid their due share



thank you, glad to hear it, 
but deep in my heart i wish we could have add bigger share not only 20%, but is there any posibilities for us to raise the share?


----------



## Nike

san.geuk said:


> thank you, glad to hear it,
> but deep in my heart i wish we could have add bigger share not only 20%, but is there any posibilities for us to raise the share?



South Korean is Not willing, if they so Turkey had join the project in first place. They want to control the project flow


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> South Korean is Not willing, if they so Turkey had join the project in first place. They want to control the project flow


And for now are the renegotiation doing great?

I found something old but i dont really understand about it can anyone explain this?




Also here's Rheinmetall solution for natuna island integrated defense system which is i i found here by @Cromwell and wanted to repost it because the offering is kinda great


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> At the time Indonesia arms procurement more look like Malaysia today, always full of holes and quite prone to Corrupt acts. Not to say today procurement is Not probe for such acts, but the Intensity and scale is Not as large as in the past


Back in 1990s and before, those were nasty years with questionable projects



barjo said:


> But sometime those company also bertindak licik dengan cari kesempatan relasi sama anak2 pejabat, kadang mereka suka bilang pemerintahan korup, lah dia juga yg nyogok


I've shared article a while ago, somehow those companies primarily UK based



Kansel said:


> And for now are the renegotiation doing great?
> 
> I found something old but i dont really understand about it can anyone explain this?
> View attachment 582370
> 
> Also here's Rheinmetall solution for natuna island integrated defense system which is i i found here by @Cromwell and wanted to repost it because the offering is kinda great
> View attachment 582370
> View attachment 582371


2017 Rheinmetall presentation for multilayer air defense by Oberst ( Colonel ) Stephan Schadler. They offer Oerlikon Skyranger & IRIS-T MR-SAM as well integration with existing air defence system. Back in Indodefense 2018 we did procure follow up batch of Skyshield 35mm CIWS and integration package with Chiron SHORAD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## radialv

Soman45 said:


> i just curious guys...why Kopassus add another type of MRAP from Chaeseri? kenapa nggak nambahin jumlah sanca? is there any minus point of sanca that made kopassus unsatisfied? or kopassus just want to open MRAP showroom?


Sanca a.k.a bushmaster more proven in my opinion


----------



## Nike

radialv said:


> Sanca a.k.a bushmaster more proven in my opinion



Price related Problem maybe


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nike said:


>


Need more flags and more spendid show of force and tradition for a true hell march nuance.


----------



## Gundala

striver44 said:


> *Habibie, Menhankam dan Tank Korea*
> *Berbeda pandangan politik namun demi kepentingan negara tetap obyektif*
> Oleh: Hendi Johari
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank K200 KIFV buatan Korea Selatan yang menjadi pilihan Habibie dan Edi Sudradjat (militarytoday.com)
> 
> 
> SUATU hari di tahun 1995, Menteri Riset dan Teknologi (Menristek) B.J. Habibie mengajak Letnan Jenderal (Purn) Sintong Panjaitan berdiskusi. Dia mengeluhkan soal seringnya Menteri Pertahanan dan Keamanan (Menhankam) Edi Sudradjat absen dalam berbagai rapat mengenai “sistem senjata Hankam” yang dipimpinnya.
> 
> “Padahal ada yang ingin sekali saya diskusikan dengan Pak Edi mengenai rencana pembelian tank buat ABRI,” ujar Habibie kepada staf ahli Menristek itu.
> 
> Sebagai orang yang merasa dekat dengan kedua lelaki yang secara politik bersebrangan itu, beberapa hari kemudian Sintong berinsiatif menemui Edi yang tak lain adalah seniornya di ABRI tersebut. Dia mendatangi Kantor Departemen Hankam dan menyatakan kekecewaan dirinya secara langsung kepada Menhankam.
> 
> “Kenapa sih Mas, selalu tidak hadir dalam rapat itu?” tanya Sintong.
> 
> Edi langsung menukas,” Maksudnya apa kau, ngomong begitu?”
> 
> “Mas, kita ini kan tentara. Yang memerintahkan soal itu kan Pak Harto, Panglima Tertinggi. Apa kata orang jika Mas “membangkang” perintah Panglima Tertinggi? Saya rasa itu tidak benar. Boleh tidak menyukai seseorang, tetapi sebagai bawahan Panglima Tertinggi kita harus ikut garis komando. Datanglah ke rapat itu nanti, Mas. Kalau tidak, enggak enaklah nanti sama Pak Harto,” ungkap Sintong.
> 
> Menhankam tidak bereaksi. Wajahnya datar saja. Lama sekali mereka saling berdiam diri, hingga akhirnya Sintong merasa tidak enak hati lalu pamit dan kembali ke kantor. Namun baru saja dia sampai di ruangannya, tetiba ada telepon untuk dirinya. Siapa lagi kalau bukan dari Menhankam Edi Sudradjat.
> 
> “Ya sudahlah Tong, kau yang atur supaya saya langsung bertemu Habibie. Saya tidak mau menunggu lama,” katanya.
> 
> Edi menegaskan “tidak mau menunggu lama” karena saat itu semua orang sudah pada mafum jika ingin menemui Habibie maka seseorang harus ekstra sabar. Bisa jadi itu disebabkan oleh begitu banyaknya tamu yang datang ke Habibie setiap harinya.
> 
> Selesai bicara dengan Edi, Sintong langsung bergegas menuju ruangan Habibie. Ia menceritakan perihal pertemuan itu. Sintong menyarankan Habibie agar langsung menjemput Edi begitu dia tiba di kantor Kemenristek. Tanpa banyak pertimbangan, Habibie langsung menyanggupi.
> 
> Singkat cerita, bertemulah kedua “seteru politik” itu dalam suasana yang ramah dan akrab. Ketika rapat berlangsung, Habibie membahas masalah rencana pembelian beberapa unit tank. Pilihannya ada tiga: K200 KIPV (Korean Infantry Fighting Vehicle) buatan Korea Selatan sesuai permohonan yang diajukan oleh Panglima ABRI Jenderal Feisal Tanjung kepada Presiden Soeharto pada 25 Januari 1995 atau tank jenis FV 101 Scorpion dan FV 103 Stormer buatan Inggris.
> 
> Secara kualitas dan harga, Habibie menyatakan setuju dengan pilihan ABRI itu. Selain harganya murah (3 KIFV=1 Scorpion), KIFV sudah teruji di berbagai medan dan lebih sesuai dengan situasi di alam Indonesia. Persoalannya, pemegang tender proyek tersebut yakni Siti Hardijanti Rukmana alias Mbak Tutut (putri sulung Presiden Soeharto) dan Jenderal Hartono lebih cenderung memilih Scorpion dan Stormer.
> 
> Edi mendukung keinginan Habibie. Terlebih setelah Habibie memberikan uraian tentang keunggulan dan kelemahan dua jenis tank itu, Edi semakin mantap untuk memilih KIFV sebagai tank yang akan dipergunakan ABRI.
> 
> “Pak Edi dan Pak Habibie itu sebetulnya sama-sama orang yang lebih mengutamakan kepentingan negara. Jadi ya keduanya bisa kompak kalau terkait soal itu,” ujar Sintong Panjaitan.
> 
> Sejarah mencatat, pilihan keduanya kandas. Tanpa sepengetahuan Menhankam, Scorpion dan Stormer terlanjur dibeli. Padahal menurut Sintong, Korea Selatan sudah berniat untuk membeli lagi pesawat CN-235-200 lewat cara imbal beli dengan peralatan militer dari Korea Selatan.
> 
> “Tetapi karena kita sudah membeli 50 tank Scorpion dan Stormer dari Inggris, maka Indonesia tidak jadi membeli tank dan ranpur dari Korea Selatan,” ujar Sintong dalam biografinya yang ditulis Hendro Subroto, Sintong Panjaitan: Perjalanan Seorang Prajurit Para Komando.
> 
> Menurut Sintong, pilihan Habibie dan Edi sebenarnya sudah tepat. Andaikan Indonesia jadi membeli K200 KIFV (berharga di bawah 1 juta dollar AS) dan tidak menggunakan FV 101 Scorpion dan FV 103 Stormer (berharga 2,5 juta dollar AS), maka ABRI akan memiliki 150 tank dan ranpur atau setengah dari kebutuhan Angkatan Darat.
> 
> “Jadinya kita hanya dapat 50 tank buatan Inggris,” ujar Sintong._


Hehehe thats one hell of armed purchase history 


Cromwell said:


> Somewhere in Java Sea, 5 years ago
> 
> 
> View attachment 582337
> View attachment 582338
> View attachment 582339
> View attachment 582341
> View attachment 582342
> 
> I'm going to repost this. The price for Scorpion IFV has been marked up to 2.5 Millions US$ each compared to price in market ( 800,000 US$ ) or Singaporean ( 1 Million US$ )


Standar jaman dulu, naikin harga di 300% 



Nike said:


> At the time Indonesia arms procurement more look like Malaysia today, always full of holes and quite prone to Corrupt acts. Not to say today procurement is Not probe for such acts, but the Intensity and scale is Not as large as in the past


Exactly man, the newer generation must learned and know the history. Its easy to say that todays procurement systems is "bad" or "ugly", but once you know the history and the "Culture" of the procurement itself before then one can clearly see that the progress has been made. It is far from perfect but what we had and still have but most of the time refuse to acknowledge is that it already part of culture/kebudayaan. It aint easy to fight it, it might take 2 decades at least to short it out but when I look at this millenial generation I am confident that they will create another type of culture that would diminish the bad one where older generation has been carried over time 



barjo said:


> But sometime those company also bertindak licik dengan cari kesempatan relasi sama anak2 pejabat, kadang mereka suka bilang pemerintahan korup, lah dia juga yg nyogok


Di satu sisi bener begitu, tapi di sisi lain kalau satu perusahaan pada masa itu mau jual barang tanpa lewat "jalur" mereka apa bisa jualan? Artikel diatas salah satu bukti. Jadi pengusaha pada saat itu kalau mau ya lewat jalur yg sama. Its either their way or highway, even "jailway". The irony is some of us called it the Golden Age


----------



## HellFireIndo

Gundala said:


> Hehehe thats one hell of armed purchase history
> 
> Standar jaman dulu, naikin harga di 300%
> 
> 
> Exactly man, the newer generation must learned and know the history. Its easy to say that todays procurement systems is "bad" or "ugly", but once you know the history and the "Culture" of the procurement itself before then one can clearly see that the progress has been made. It is far from perfect but what we had and still have but most of the time refuse to acknowledge is that it already part of culture/kebudayaan. It aint easy to fight it, it might take 2 decades at least to short it out but when I look at this millenial generation I am confident that they will create another type of culture that would diminish the bad one where older generation has been carried over time
> 
> 
> Di satu sisi bener begitu, tapi di sisi lain kalau satu perusahaan pada masa itu mau jual barang tanpa lewat "jalur" mereka apa bisa jualan? Artikel diatas salah satu bukti. Jadi pengusaha pada saat itu kalau mau ya lewat jalur yg sama. Its either their way or highway, even "jailway". The irony is some of us called it the Golden Age


Golden age for the rich, the powerful and their cronies, not so much for poor families like mine. There's no earlier period in Indonesia history that is more prosperous than today, and we're pushing that bar higher and higher by days.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## initial_d

HellFireIndo said:


> Golden age for the rich, the powerful and their cronies, not so much for poor families like mine. There's no earlier period in Indonesia history that is more prosperous than today, and we're pushing that bar higher and higher by days.


and yet some people wanted to go back to ORBA time lol, crazy huh, those who wanted to go back to ORBA are plain dumb or Part of Soeharto cronies


----------



## Cromwell

BTR-40 retrofit for Denkav ( Cavalry detachment ) 1996





BTR-40 retrofit for Yonmek ( Mechanised infantry ) 2003


----------



## NEKONEKO

striver44 said:


> Tanpa sepengetahuan Menhankam, Scorpion dan Stormer terlanjur dibeli.


...


Nike said:


> Price related Problem maybe


Classic


Gundala said:


> when I look at this millenial generation I am confident that they will create another type of culture that would diminish the bad one where older generation has been carried over time


Implying that you are a boomers and not millennial.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

jek_sperrow said:


> ...
> 
> Classic
> 
> Implying that you are a boomers and not millennial.



More like a Gen-X like me. Indonesia medias never mention Gen-X do they, what they always talk about is always either Boomer, Millennial, and recently Gen-Z (zombie). And the medias will never mention Gen-X because doing so ruin their narrative.


----------



## Kansel

I


Cromwell said:


> View attachment 582399
> 
> BTR-40 retrofit for Denkav ( Cavalry detachment ) 1996
> 
> View attachment 582400
> 
> BTR-40 retrofit for Yonmek ( Mechanised infantry ) 2003


Why the looks between BTR40 for denkav and BTR40 for yonmek is significantly different


----------



## rondo.royal2

Soman45 said:


> i just curious guys...why Kopassus add another type of MRAP from Chaeseri? kenapa nggak nambahin jumlah sanca? is there any minus point of sanca that made kopassus unsatisfied? or kopassus just want to open MRAP showroom?


buat pengalaman kopassus , MRAP yg dibeli macem macem (4 jenis)mana yg terbaik aja saat latihan dg strategi yg berbeda dilapangan . . kalo ada model MRAP baru entah dari mana kemungkinan akan membeli lagi . penasaran apakah cocok di kopassus apa ga ,,,maka beli lah itu barang. profesionalnya dibeli walaupun satu biji jangan dicoba sebulan tapi ga beli ,kasihan yg jual.
yg dari pt delima jaya itu kalo design bagus lolos uji ranjau juga akan dibeli .


----------



## Kansel

rondo.royal2 said:


> buat pengalaman kopassus , MRAP yg dibeli macem macem (4 jenis)mana yg terbaik aja saat latihan dg strategi yg berbeda dilapangan . . kalo ada model MRAP baru entah dari mana kemungkinan akan membeli lagi . penasaran apakah cocok di kopassus apa ga ,,,maka beli lah itu barang. profesionalnya dibeli walaupun satu biji jangan dicoba sebulan tapi ga beli ,kasihan yg jual.
> yg dari pt delima jaya itu kalo design bagus lolos uji ranjau juga akan dibeli .


Did they ever think about logistics nightmare?


----------



## Ruhnama

Bergabunglah dengan PETA pelindung Asia dan Indonesia

Which one better trained, better equipment and have good doctrine also have strategy also smarter

PETA or KNIL?


----------



## barjo

HellFireIndo said:


> Golden age for the rich, the powerful and their cronies, not so much for poor families like mine. There's no earlier period in Indonesia history that is more prosperous than today, and we're pushing that bar higher and higher by days.[/QUOTEbenny juga dah ngrasain tuh coba ngasih nasehat, TNI sendiri di internal juga nga semuannya korup tapi ya siap2 ja kalau kena exile jadi dubes
> 
> Macem Sarwo Edhi atau Benny Moerdhani, walau beda kasus


Benny Moerdhani juga dah ngrasain tuh coba ngasih nasehat ma tttuuttt....., TNI sendiri di internal juga nga semuannya korup tapi ya siap2 ja kalau kena exile jadi dubes

Macem Sarwo Edhi atau Benny Moerdhani, walau beda kasus



Ruhnama said:


> Bergabunglah dengan PETA pelindung Asia dan Indonesia
> 
> Which one better trained, better equipment and have good doctrine also have strategy also smarter
> 
> PETA or KNIL?


STM



Ruhnama said:


> Bergabunglah dengan PETA pelindung Asia dan Indonesia
> 
> Which one better trained, better equipment and have good doctrine also have strategy also smarter
> 
> PETA or KNIL?


Kalau PETA lebih bagus, Jepang nga kalah perang ma sekutu kalau KNIL bagus nga bakal nyerah di kalijati


----------



## HellFireIndo

Ruhnama said:


> Bergabunglah dengan PETA pelindung Asia dan Indonesia
> 
> Which one better trained, better equipment and have good doctrine also have strategy also smarter
> 
> PETA or KNIL?


KNIL, in terms of organization


----------



## barjo

HellFireIndo said:


> KNIL, in terms of organization


Yoi jebolan breda bro


----------



## Kansel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180082013619052545
Seeing leopard 2a4 right there,i hope in the near future we're upgrading existing leo 2a4 to 2ri


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> the list for next shopping spree is impressive
> 
> 1. 3 squadrons MRF
> 2. one flight Air refuel tanker
> 3. One flight AEW/AWACS aircraft
> 4. One flight special missions Aircraft
> 5. Two squadrons worth SAR combat helicopter
> 6. Two flight Logistic Aircraft (C130J)
> 7. One flight Heavy lift Aircraft
> 8. OTH radar system
> 9. Air Defense Radar system
> 10. Trainer Aircraft basic
> 11. APC for Paskhas
> 12. Medium SAM systems
> 13. Advance AA gun systems
> 14. Integrated Command Systems/ Air Defense control systems


Is this fix already or there's something not yet added in that list like lorAD? Im sorry late reply,im just curious and excited with this one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

itu coba drone nya buat bantu bomb KKB OPM


----------



## trishna_amṛta

MacanJawa said:


> itu coba drone nya buat bantu bomb KKB OPM



Kalau buat operasi di pegunungan nya Papua yach mendingan pakai Tucino karna ada human pilot nya, kalau drone rada ga yakin saya dgn flight control & guidance nya lawan kondisi medannya Papua


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> Kalau buat operasi di pegunungan nya Papua yach mendingan pakai Tucino karna ada human pilot nya, kalau drone rada ga yakin saya dgn flight control & guidance nya lawan kondisi medannya Papua



Bikin spezial operatie counter insurgency troopen Model _*Korps Marechaussee te voet. *_

_Dikombo ama pembentukan unit KOTER diseluruh wilayah Rawan, terutama pegunungan tengah, Puncak Haha hingga perbatasan PNG RI. Win the hearts should Be our way to pacify Papua. Pembangunan infrastructure harus terus Jalan, juga pembentukan kurikulum berbasis PPKN harus jadi pedoman bagi pengajaran di Papua sejak Sini. _


----------



## Kansel

HOME
BERITA TERBARU
NASIONAL
ENTERTAINMENT
SEPAK BOLA INDONESIA
SEPAK BOLA DUNIA
KABAR DAERAH
SURABAYA RAYA
JABODETABEK
EKONOMI
SISI LAIN
SPORTS
INTERNASIONAL
LIFESTYLE
KESEHATAN
INFRASTRUKTUR
HUMANIORA
OTO & TEKNO
ARSITEKTUR DAN DESAIN
ART SPACE
HOBI & KESENANGAN
OPINI
WISATA DAN KULINER
TERNYATA HOAX
FOTO PERISTIWA
MINGGU
*Sekitar Anda*

JAKARTA
BALI
JAWA TIMUR
SURABAYA
MALANG
JAWA TENGAH
SEMARANG
JOGJAKARTA
SOLO
JAWA BARAT – BANTEN
BANDUNG
KALIMANTAN
SUMATERA
MEDAN
MAKASSAR
INDONESIA TIMUR


Home
Nasional
Politik
*Siapa yang Cocok Gantikan Ryamizard, Ini Pendapat Pakar Militer*
POLITIK
3 Oktober 2019, 20:53:14 WIB
_




Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu disebut-sebut akan digantikan oleh sejumlah figur yang telah dipilih oleh Presiden Jokowi. (dok JawaPos.com)


*JawaPos.com* – Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) menjadi salah satu pos yang kerap dibahas oleh publik. Begitu pun dengan calon menterinya yang akan menggantikan Ryamizard Ryacudu.

Apalagi dalam hitungan hari, Presiden Joko Widodo akan segera mengumumkan jajaran kabinetnya yang baru. Lalu sosok seperti apakah yang cocok menjadi pembantu presiden, terutama untuk posisi calon menhan.

Pengamat Militer dan Pertahanan Profesor Salim Said mengatakan, yang tahu figur yang cocok untuk menjadi menteri itu semua yang tahu hanya Pak Jokowi. Tentunya Presiden juga sudah bisa melihat siapa yang punya kapasitas dan kapabelitas untuk posisi menhan.

“Karena yang memastikan keterpilihannya hanya pak Jokowi, itu hak prerogatifnya sebagai presiden,” kata Salim Said kepada wartawan, Kamis, (3/10).

Namun, ketika disinggus sosok Letjen TNI (Purn) Profesor Syarifudin Tippe, Salim mengatakan, mantan rektor Universitas Pertahanan itu menilai sosok mantan mahasiswanya adalah seorang yang paham betul strategi pertahanan dan bela negara. Selain itu juga Tippe dikenal sebagai seorang akademisi yang terbiasa berfikir komprehensif.

"Dulu dia adalah mantan mahasiswa saya dan pernah juga jadi atasan saya selaku Rektor Unhan. Saya pikir sangat cocok untuk menduduki kursi Menteri Pertahanan di Kabinet Jokowi Jilid 2. Tentu saya doakan agar Indonesia punya menhan sekelas Tippe,” paparnya.

Salim juga menuturkan, terkait dengan politik pertahanan Indonesia ke depan, karena sebagai negara dengan jumlah militer yang besar, Indonesia harus terus menerus membangun kemampuan pertahanannya dengan baik, serius, dan menjadikan dirinya sebagai Negara yang kuat dari sisi militer, alutsista yang modern, dan industry pertahanan yang lengkap dan strategis.

Karena itu, Salim menyatakan, TNI harus terus menerus latihan berperang, meningkatkan kemampuan perangnya dengan baik, membangun kemampuan intelijen dan industri pertahanan dengan baik, sehingga Indonesia bisa menjadi negara yang kuat dan tidak dipandang remeh oleh negara lain.

Karena itu, Salim berharap, Menhan ke depan, harus punya koneksi yang luas, dapat meyakinkan pihak luar akan kekuatan Nasional Indonesia dan mampu membangun strategi pertahanan nasional menjadi lebih baik.

“Saya rasa Jenderal Tippe punya kemampuan itu,” katanya.
_


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> Bikin spezial operatie counter insurgency troopen Model _*Korps Marechaussee te voet. *_
> 
> _Dikombo ama pembentukan unit KOTER diseluruh wilayah Rawan, terutama pegunungan tengah, Puncak Haha hingga perbatasan PNG RI. Win the hearts should Be our way to pacify Papua. Pembangunan infrastructure harus terus Jalan, juga pembentukan kurikulum berbasis PPKN harus jadi pedoman bagi pengajaran di Papua sejak Sini. _



Beda keadaan nya sekarang. Kalau jamannya _*Korps Marechaussee te voet *_mereka bisa bebas bertindak tanpa kuatir _international condemnation,_ sedangkan kalau kita ga bisa begitu lagi . Contoh aja si VK tetep bisa bebas sampai skrg teriak2x di Twitter dan ga bakalan bisa di ekstradisi ke Indonesia, apalagi *minggu kmarin Turnbull udah dateng main ke pakde (sambil pakai baju batik) yg tampaknya dlm kapasitas sebgai special envoy.* Dan a*khir thn ini Mark Rutte juga akan datang* yg tampaknya selain nyales _Omega _class nya Damen juga pasti ada agenda urusan Papua.


----------



## Ruhnama

HellFireIndo said:


> KNIL, in terms of organization


More organized KNIL 
Also
(Pke bhs Indonesia dah lg hut tni wkwk)
Kalau KNIL lbh terorganisir, PETA lbh militan

Nah apakah umpama tni didominasi perwira KNIL akan berbeda kondisinya ?
Ada yang bilang tni skrg ini masih menggunakan doktrin peninggalan lulusan PETA


----------



## Cromwell

PT Famindo Inovasi Teknologi UAV products


----------



## HellFireIndo

Ruhnama said:


> More organized KNIL
> Also
> (Pke bhs Indonesia dah lg hut tni wkwk)
> Kalau KNIL lbh terorganisir, PETA lbh militan
> 
> Nah apakah umpama tni didominasi perwira KNIL akan berbeda kondisinya ?
> Ada yang bilang tni skrg ini masih menggunakan doktrin peninggalan lulusan PETA


TNI AD pake doktrin Jerman PD II, Organisasi masih bernuansa KNIL (wong aset cem mess jaman Belanda aja masih dipake), cuma disiplin dan keprajuritannya aja yang PETA.


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*KARYAWAN PTDI DISERET KE MEJA HIJAU*
4 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_PT DI (Istimewa)_

Lima karyawan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) diseret ke meja hijau di Pengadilan Negeri (PN) Bandung. Pasalnya, mereka diduga menjual suku cadang pesawat milik tempat mereka bekerja, PTDI.

Pada Kamis (3/10/2019), kelima karyawan PTDI tersebut menjalani sidang pembacaan dakwaan oleh jaksa penuntut umum (JPU) di PN Bandung, Jalan RE Martadinata, Kota Bandung.

Dilansir dari laman _Sindonews (3/ 10/ 2019)_, Lima karyawan PTDI tersebut antara lain, Agus Zaenudin dan Indra Nanda Lesmana sebagai staf gudang; Mochamad Randenaswara (staf umum), Dian Hardiansyah yang menjabat sebagai supervisor qulity inspection, dan Wawan Kriswana karyawan kontrak PTDI.

Jaksa penuntut umum (JPU) Luki membacakan kronologi kejadian. Luki mengatkaan, penjualan suku cadang pesawat milik PTDI itu dilakukan lima terdakwa antara Mei hinga September 2018 di Gudang CH, Gudang CG, dan Gudang Ex Repair PTDI.

Kelima terdakwa dengan sengaja dan melawan hukum memiliki barang, berupa spare part pesawat terbang yang nilainya mencapai USD374.266,53 atau setara dengan Rp5.426.864.685. Seluruh atau sebagian spare part buatan GE Aviation, Compacnie Deutseh, Simmonds itu adalah milik PTDI.

Dalam kurun waktu itu, kata Luki, kelima terdakwa mengeluarkan spare part pesawat dari tiga gudang tanpa melalui mekanisme seharusnya. Spare part yang dikeluarkan ada 19 jenis, salah satunya untuk pesawat CN 235.

Misalnya, dual distributor, brake temperatur indicator, valve steering preselect, junction box, antiskid control unit, roll trim actuator, dua unit inverter, system test C/U, cargo door C/U. Lalu spare part untuk pesawat NC 212, seperti empat konektor, empat air speed indicator, dan pressure transmitter.

“Perbuatan itu (penjualan suku cadang pesawat) dilakukan saat istirahat dan ketika ruangan sedang sepi. Untuk empat konektor yang disimpan di gudang CH, terdakwa Agus meminta bantuan Indra selaku staf gudang CG untuk mengambil spare part dengan imbalan Rp500 ribu untuk satu konektor. Indra menyanggupi permintaan itu lalu mengeluarkan empat konektor tanpa melalui mekanisme seharusnya,” kata JPU Luki.

Sedangkan terdakwa Randenaswara, ujar JPU, berperan sebagai penjual 18 konektor pada pihak lain di luar PT DI.

“Sebanyak 18 suku cadang dijual bertahap kepada pihak luar, yakni Darmawan, Iwan, dan Beni. Semunya (Darmawan, Iwan, dan Beni) masuk daftar pencarian orang (buron),” ujar Luki.

Adapun satu spare part lagi berupa inverter untuk pesawat CN 235, tutur Luki, dikeluarkan dari gudang CH tanpa melalui mekanisme seharusnya, melibatkan terdakwa Dian Hadiansyah.

“Terdakwa Agus menyerahkan spare part inverter kepada terdakwa Dian Hadiansyah selaku supervisor quality inspection production shp and sub assy dengan imbalan Rp 45 juta. Spare part itu dibawa tanpa mekanisme seharusnya,” tutur dia.

Oleh terdakwa Dian, ungkap Luki, inverter itu diserahkan kepada Wawan Kriswana yang sebelumnya memesan dengan nilai Rp50 juta. “Kemudian, oleh Wawan selaku karyawan kontrak PTDI, suku cadang inverter untuk pesawat CN 235 tersebut dijual Rp 80 juta kepada Benny Sobarna,” ungkap Luki.

Kasus penjualan 19 unit suku cadang pesawat secara ilegal tersebut terbongkar setelah PTDI melakukan audit sesuai nota dinas nomor Nota/R/03a/PIOOOO/02/2019 tanggal 8 Februari.

Isinya tentang laporan penilaian kerugian atas 19 suku cadang hilang yang ditandatangani oleh Kepala Satuan Pengawas Intern PTDI.

“Perbuatan kelima terdakwa diancam pidana dalam Pasal 374 KUH Pidana juncto Pasal 55 ayat 1 KUH Pidana juncto Pasal 64 ayat 1 KUH Pidana dengan pidana paling lama 5 tahun penjara,” pungkas Luki.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Kansel said:


> INDONESIA
> *KARYAWAN PTDI DISERET KE MEJA HIJAU*
> 4 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _PT DI (Istimewa)_
> 
> Lima karyawan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) diseret ke meja hijau di Pengadilan Negeri (PN) Bandung. Pasalnya, mereka diduga menjual suku cadang pesawat milik tempat mereka bekerja, PTDI.
> 
> Pada Kamis (3/10/2019), kelima karyawan PTDI tersebut menjalani sidang pembacaan dakwaan oleh jaksa penuntut umum (JPU) di PN Bandung, Jalan RE Martadinata, Kota Bandung.
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _Sindonews (3/ 10/ 2019)_, Lima karyawan PTDI tersebut antara lain, Agus Zaenudin dan Indra Nanda Lesmana sebagai staf gudang; Mochamad Randenaswara (staf umum), Dian Hardiansyah yang menjabat sebagai supervisor qulity inspection, dan Wawan Kriswana karyawan kontrak PTDI.
> 
> Jaksa penuntut umum (JPU) Luki membacakan kronologi kejadian. Luki mengatkaan, penjualan suku cadang pesawat milik PTDI itu dilakukan lima terdakwa antara Mei hinga September 2018 di Gudang CH, Gudang CG, dan Gudang Ex Repair PTDI.
> 
> Kelima terdakwa dengan sengaja dan melawan hukum memiliki barang, berupa spare part pesawat terbang yang nilainya mencapai USD374.266,53 atau setara dengan Rp5.426.864.685. Seluruh atau sebagian spare part buatan GE Aviation, Compacnie Deutseh, Simmonds itu adalah milik PTDI.
> 
> Dalam kurun waktu itu, kata Luki, kelima terdakwa mengeluarkan spare part pesawat dari tiga gudang tanpa melalui mekanisme seharusnya. Spare part yang dikeluarkan ada 19 jenis, salah satunya untuk pesawat CN 235.
> 
> Misalnya, dual distributor, brake temperatur indicator, valve steering preselect, junction box, antiskid control unit, roll trim actuator, dua unit inverter, system test C/U, cargo door C/U. Lalu spare part untuk pesawat NC 212, seperti empat konektor, empat air speed indicator, dan pressure transmitter.
> 
> “Perbuatan itu (penjualan suku cadang pesawat) dilakukan saat istirahat dan ketika ruangan sedang sepi. Untuk empat konektor yang disimpan di gudang CH, terdakwa Agus meminta bantuan Indra selaku staf gudang CG untuk mengambil spare part dengan imbalan Rp500 ribu untuk satu konektor. Indra menyanggupi permintaan itu lalu mengeluarkan empat konektor tanpa melalui mekanisme seharusnya,” kata JPU Luki.
> 
> Sedangkan terdakwa Randenaswara, ujar JPU, berperan sebagai penjual 18 konektor pada pihak lain di luar PT DI.
> 
> “Sebanyak 18 suku cadang dijual bertahap kepada pihak luar, yakni Darmawan, Iwan, dan Beni. Semunya (Darmawan, Iwan, dan Beni) masuk daftar pencarian orang (buron),” ujar Luki.
> 
> Adapun satu spare part lagi berupa inverter untuk pesawat CN 235, tutur Luki, dikeluarkan dari gudang CH tanpa melalui mekanisme seharusnya, melibatkan terdakwa Dian Hadiansyah.
> 
> “Terdakwa Agus menyerahkan spare part inverter kepada terdakwa Dian Hadiansyah selaku supervisor quality inspection production shp and sub assy dengan imbalan Rp 45 juta. Spare part itu dibawa tanpa mekanisme seharusnya,” tutur dia.
> 
> Oleh terdakwa Dian, ungkap Luki, inverter itu diserahkan kepada Wawan Kriswana yang sebelumnya memesan dengan nilai Rp50 juta. “Kemudian, oleh Wawan selaku karyawan kontrak PTDI, suku cadang inverter untuk pesawat CN 235 tersebut dijual Rp 80 juta kepada Benny Sobarna,” ungkap Luki.
> 
> Kasus penjualan 19 unit suku cadang pesawat secara ilegal tersebut terbongkar setelah PTDI melakukan audit sesuai nota dinas nomor Nota/R/03a/PIOOOO/02/2019 tanggal 8 Februari.
> 
> Isinya tentang laporan penilaian kerugian atas 19 suku cadang hilang yang ditandatangani oleh Kepala Satuan Pengawas Intern PTDI.
> 
> “Perbuatan kelima terdakwa diancam pidana dalam Pasal 374 KUH Pidana juncto Pasal 55 ayat 1 KUH Pidana juncto Pasal 64 ayat 1 KUH Pidana dengan pidana paling lama 5 tahun penjara,” pungkas Luki.
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)_


Who do you think the buyer of those spare parts is?


----------



## Raduga

Kucing itu imut said:


> Who do you think the buyer of those spare parts is?


maskapai sipil probably .


----------



## Nike

Kucing itu imut said:


> Who do you think the buyer of those spare parts is?



Mereka jual ke PT DI sendiri LoL.


----------



## Nike

Happy birthday TNI

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## barjo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180243375267577858


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Which will be produced by ptdi And beihang,this is a great news we can use this as recon,isr mission

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

This video is about Multi-Domain Operation (Sea, Air, Land, Space, Cyber), Cross domain manoeuvre, and Integration with interview of USARPAC CG on the matter.

Although this is not Indonesia specific subject, but it's worth the look because its also pertinent to the use of social-media as part of the cyber domain.


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Which will be produced by ptdi And beihang,this is a great news we can use this as recon,isr mission


hehe ..... i wonder if the specification tell us "can be armed in case of war" .


----------



## Kansel

Is there any plan to simplify sukhoi sq? If there's a plan to simplify it i recommend to trade our 5 su 27 with 5 su 30 mk2,also if we really really want su 35 then why we purchase 11 unit instead of 16? Whats Wrong?


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Is there any plan to simplify sukhoi sq? If there's a plan to simplify it i recommend to trade our 5 su 27 with 5 su 30 mk2,also if we really really want su 35 then why we purchase 11 unit instead of 16? Whats Wrong?


budget available for 11 unit ? or maybe it was 11 su-35 + 5 su-27 for one squadron


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> budget available for 11 unit ? or maybe it was 11 su-35 + 5 su-27 for one squadron


If we can negotiate and purchase 32 viper for later why we cant purchase 16 su 35 instead? If its because political effect then tell US to give us their adv eagle


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> If we can negotiate and purchase 32 viper for later why we cant purchase 16 su 35 instead? If its because political effect then tell US to give us their adv eagle



In the current geopolitical climate, I believe the US would be happy to sell us the Advance Eagle, however the initial acquisition cost is definitely far higher than Su-35






Look pretty expensive for sure


----------



## Kansel

trishna_amṛta said:


> In the current geopolitical climate, I believe the US would be happy to sell us the Advance Eagle, however the initial acquisition cost is definitely far higher than Su-35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look pretty expensive for sure


Did u forgetti that US delegation&DoD come to here multiple times? They ready to fullfill our defense equipment needs with imbal dagang scheme lol more promising than su 35 atleast


----------



## Raduga

trishna_amṛta said:


> In the current geopolitical climate, I believe the US would be happy to sell us the Advance Eagle, however the initial acquisition cost is definitely far higher than Su-35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look pretty expensive for sure


but cheaper in the long run definitely


----------



## Ruhnama

Of we take f15 than su
Which one cheaper maintenence amd cost per flight etc?
I hear su cheap when buy but expensive when operate


----------



## Kansel

I just realized that till now there's no persuasive strategy or delegation from airbus and saab to come to Indonesia and advertise their products especially airbus in tanker,mpa&awacs tender and saab in awacs,new sq fighter&mpa,keliatan kalo mereka dah nyerah meanwhile boeing and US delegation really2 on fire and confident with their products



Ruhnama said:


> Of we take f15 than su
> Which one cheaper maintenence amd cost per flight etc?
> I hear su cheap when buy but expensive when operate


Im not "sales" or "orang dalem" I don't know what happened about airforce procurement on F-5 replacer are they on dead set with su 35 or actually wanted F15 they all always say the same thing,US caatsa,counter trade problem lol. im getting sick of it better watch awacs,heavy frigate,SAM and MRF tender lmao

Forget to mention Lockheed Martin delegation meets our MoD tempo lalu


----------



## Fl0gger

HellFireIndo said:


> TNI AD pake doktrin Jerman PD II, Organisasi masih bernuansa KNIL (wong aset cem mess jaman Belanda aja masih dipake), cuma disiplin dan keprajuritannya aja yang PETA.


mohon maaf ijin bertanya atas dasar apa pemikiran pendapat anda tersebut di atas mohon bilamana berkenan bisa di jabar kan agar saya yg awam ini mengerti yang pertama tentang doktrin Jerman pada PD II apa yg anda ketahui ttg doktrin tersebut dan di dasarkan atau di sadur dr mana kemudian apakah hubungan atau korelasi penggunaan bagunan dlm hal ini mess jaman belanda dengan doktrin TNI - AD khusus nya karena setahu saya penggunaan mess atau bangunan peninggalan belanda baik di kalangan AU dan AL adalah hal yg juga tidak sedikit dlm hal ini saya mencontoh kan Lanud Andir dll. apakah otomatis juga mempengaruhi doktrin dr AU itu sendiri kemudian mohon di jelaskan pula tentang pengertian DOKTRIN itu sendiri dalam pandangan anda mohon maaf bila kami banyak bertanya mohon agar kami bisa di bantu utk mendapat kan pencerahan terima kasih....

best regard Flogger....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Looks like the Korps Marinir is now equipped with Pindad SS2. Credit to Tempo.






https://en.tempo.co/photo/75489/cel...y?FotoUtama&campaign=FotoUtama_Click_1#foto-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

mandala said:


> Looks like the Korps Marinir is now equipped with Pindad SS2. Credit to Tempo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.tempo.co/photo/75489/cel...y?FotoUtama&campaign=FotoUtama_Click_1#foto-1



So now pindad produce ss2 Marinized version?
Or ss2 just for uniformality in parade?

(Let see in future exercise what KorMar carry ss1 or ss2)


----------



## NEKONEKO

Fl0gger said:


> mohon maaf ijin bertanya atas dasar apa pemikiran pendapat anda tersebut di atas mohon bilamana berkenan bisa di jabar kan agar saya yg awam ini mengerti yang pertama tentang doktrin Jerman pada PD II apa yg anda ketahui ttg doktrin tersebut dan di dasarkan atau di sadur dr mana kemudian apakah hubungan atau korelasi penggunaan bagunan dlm hal ini mess jaman belanda dengan doktrin TNI - AD khusus nya karena setahu saya penggunaan mess atau bangunan peninggalan belanda baik di kalangan AU dan AL adalah hal yg juga tidak sedikit dlm hal ini saya mencontoh kan Lanud Andir dll. apakah otomatis juga mempengaruhi doktrin dr AU itu sendiri kemudian mohon di jelaskan pula tentang pengertian DOKTRIN itu sendiri dalam pandangan anda mohon maaf bila kami banyak bertanya mohon agar kami bisa di bantu utk mendapat kan pencerahan terima kasih....
> 
> best regard Flogger....


We copy their military districts (_Wehrkreis) _and now we have KODAM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

Ruhnama said:


> So now pindad produce ss2 Marinized version?
> Or ss2 just for uniformality in parade?
> 
> (Let see in future exercise what KorMar carry ss1 or ss2)


there are no marinized SS-2 as i know, because SS-2 are made from aluminium for upper and lower receiver, correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## Kansel

Lmao TNI should start looking and purchase komodo D5,its AR styled and modular one a big contender for pindad SS series

Pindad does have ss3 project, AR styled rifle now there's no news about it lel


----------



## HellFireIndo

Fl0gger said:


> mohon maaf ijin bertanya atas dasar apa pemikiran pendapat anda tersebut di atas mohon bilamana berkenan bisa di jabar kan agar saya yg awam ini mengerti yang pertama tentang doktrin Jerman pada PD II apa yg anda ketahui ttg doktrin tersebut dan di dasarkan atau di sadur dr mana kemudian apakah hubungan atau korelasi penggunaan bagunan dlm hal ini mess jaman belanda dengan doktrin TNI - AD khusus nya karena setahu saya penggunaan mess atau bangunan peninggalan belanda baik di kalangan AU dan AL adalah hal yg juga tidak sedikit dlm hal ini saya mencontoh kan Lanud Andir dll. apakah otomatis juga mempengaruhi doktrin dr AU itu sendiri kemudian mohon di jelaskan pula tentang pengertian DOKTRIN itu sendiri dalam pandangan anda mohon maaf bila kami banyak bertanya mohon agar kami bisa di bantu utk mendapat kan pencerahan terima kasih....
> 
> best regard Flogger....


Konon pada era Perang Kemerdekaan, banyak didatangkan pakar2 Militer dari Jerman yang banyak menganggur pasca perang, untuk membantu usaha pembentukan tentara profesional yang nantinya menjadi cikal bakal TNI. Contoh yang paling kentara adalah sistem Wehrkreis/ Military District, dan pada perang kemerdekaan memang wilayah2 operasi pasukan Republik dibagi atas WK I, WK II, WK III dst...yang sekarang berevolusi menjadi sistem KODAM. Contoh yang tidak terlalu kentara adalah _Goose Step_ TNI yang jelas bukan berasal dari legacy pemikiran Jepang maupun Belanda, karena mereka tidak pakai _Goose Step_, hanya Jerman yang secara luas memakainya dalam Drill dan March mereka (bandingkan saja _Goose Step_ TNI paling mirip punya negara mana).

Menurut saya pengaruh KNIL lebih signifikan dalam membentuk TNI modern daripada PETA, terutama dalam bagaimana KNIL membentuk organisasi TNI dan pola pikir TNI yang cenderung internal (melihat ke dalam) dan fokus ke COIN/anti-separatisme. Jajaran perwira militer TNI di awal kemerdekaan sampai akhir Orla banyak didominasi ex-KNIL (Nasution, Suharto, Yani) sedangkan yang ex-PETA saja dan tidak pernah di KNIL, pengaruhnya tidak terlalu signifikan (Kolonel mulu..). Pada perekrutan dan pelatihan anggota2 baru TNI, dilakukan di mess2 peninggalan Belanda, dan jelas dengan alasan familiaritas, mess2 tersebut dijalankan oleh pamong2 yang kebanyakan ex-KNIL, yang tentu melatih dan membentuk prajurit berdasarkan pengalaman mereka di KNIL.

Kalau untuk DOKTRIN, rasanya tidak perlu dijelaskan disini, karena Wikipedia, Buku2 dsb.. banyak memuat definisi dari DOKTRIN, maka anggap saja definisi saya akan apa itu DOKTRIN sama dengan yang tertera di buku.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Konon pada era Perang Kemerdekaan, banyak didatangkan pakar2 Militer dari Jerman yang banyak menganggur pasca perang, untuk membantu usaha pembentukan tentara profesional yang nantinya menjadi cikal bakal TNI. Contoh yang paling kentara adalah sistem Wehrkreis/ Military District, dan pada perang kemerdekaan memang wilayah2 operasi pasukan Republik dibagi atas WK I, WK II, WK III dst...yang sekarang berevolusi menjadi sistem KODAM. Contoh yang tidak terlalu kentara adalah _Goose Step_ TNI yang jelas bukan berasal dari legacy pemikiran Jepang maupun Belanda, karena mereka tidak pakai _Goose Step_, hanya Jerman yang secara luas memakainya dalam Drill dan March mereka (bandingkan saja _Goose Step_ TNI paling mirip punya negara mana).
> 
> Menurut saya pengaruh KNIL lebih signifikan dalam membentuk TNI modern daripada PETA, terutama dalam bagaimana KNIL membentuk organisasi TNI dan pola pikir TNI yang cenderung internal (melihat ke dalam) dan fokus ke COIN/anti-separatisme. Jajaran perwira militer TNI di awal kemerdekaan sampai akhir Orla banyak didominasi ex-KNIL (Nasution, Suharto, Yani) sedangkan yang ex-PETA saja dan tidak pernah di KNIL, pengaruhnya tidak terlalu signifikan (Kolonel mulu..). Pada perekrutan dan pelatihan anggota2 baru TNI, dilakukan di mess2 peninggalan Belanda, dan jelas dengan alasan familiaritas, mess2 tersebut dijalankan oleh pamong2 yang kebanyakan ex-KNIL, yang tentu melatih dan membentuk prajurit berdasarkan pengalaman mereka di KNIL.
> 
> Kalau untuk DOKTRIN, rasanya tidak perlu dijelaskan disini, karena Wikipedia, Buku2 dsb.. banyak memuat definisi dari DOKTRIN, maka anggap saja definisi saya akan apa itu DOKTRIN sama dengan yang tertera di buku.




Kodam, kodim, Korem, Koramil, infantry laden command control and structure. Indonesian military district model is quite useful to nurture Nationalism, Enhance Government presence and policy even at the most remoted area and suppress the idea of rebellion and in contrast with State ideology. Mau tidak mau Indonesia military district model sukses mencegah proses Balkanisasi Nusantara, dari era Soekarno sampai reformasi dan juga itu terjadi hanya dalam tempo kurang dari satu abad. Padahal Indonesia itu terlalu beragam, dan topografi medannya paling sulit untuk membentuk negara kesatuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

HellFireIndo said:


> Konon pada era Perang Kemerdekaan, banyak didatangkan pakar2 Militer dari Jerman yang banyak menganggur pasca perang, untuk membantu usaha pembentukan tentara profesional yang nantinya menjadi cikal bakal TNI.



Bukan didatangkan, tapi mereka pd dasarnya udah ada (presence) di Jawa pd saat itu, itupun rata2x sukarela mereka bantu kemerdekaan (rata2x ada motif kepentingan pribadi sich). Kalau yg posisi di Eropa yach "diproses" ama sekutu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Slowly but surely*. *

*Pengamat: Komando Teritorial TNI tak Relevan Sekarang*
Sunday, 06 Oct 2019 11:25 WIB




Sejumlah kendaraan alutista TNI melintas pada upacara perayaan HUT TNI di Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, Sabtu (5/10).
Baca Juga

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, YOGYAKARTA -- Pengamat militer dari Universitas Gadjah Mada Najib Azca menilai keberadaan struktur Komando Teritorial (Koter) sudah tidak relevan lagi dipertahankan untuk mendukung profesionalisme TNI. Sebab, sekarang ini TNI sudah hidup dalam konteks sistem demokratik.

Menurut Najib, pada masa perjuangan kemerdekaan struktur Komando Teritorial memang efektif untuk melawan musuh, khususnya di era penjajahan Belanda. Guna mendukung perang gerilya, Komando Teritorial yang secara khusus berisi TNI Angkatan Darat (AD) saat itu diperlukan dan dibentuk menyebar di seluruh penjuru Tanah Air.

Kendati demikian, di era demokrasi saat ini, kata dia, Komando Teritorial TNI yang strukturnya mulai dari Komando Resor Militer (Korem), Komando Distrik Militer (Kodim), maupun Komando Rayon Militer (Koramil) hingga Babinsa di pelosok desa tidak lagi memiliki fungsi yang jelas.

Mereka difungsikan tidak hanya dalam lingkup tugas pokoknya yaitu menjaga pertahanan negara, tetapi telah menyentuh aspek keamanan, intelijen yang seharusnya menjadi ranah institusi lain seperti kepolisian, BIN hingga aspek sosial, kemasyarakatan. "Bahkan ngurusi urusan kemasyarakatan, ngurusi pencetakan sawah, membantu swasembada pangan nah apa hubungannya?" kata dia.

Selain itu, lanjut Najib, keberadaan Komando Teritorial mulai dari pusat hingga perdesaan juga justru berpotensi menggoyahkan profesionalime personel TNI untuk terlibat dalam ranah politik praktis. Sebab, dengan struktur teritorial yang komprehensif, membuat siapapun aparat atau pejabat di tingkat lokal merasa perlu berhubungan dengan TNI.

Najib mengatakan perubahan struktur Komando Teritorial sebenarnya telah menjadi salah satu tuntutan dalam agenda reformasi. Sejumlah jenderal TNI seperti Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono (SBY), Agus Wirahadikusumah, hingga Gubernur Lemhannas Agus Widjojo menjadi tokoh-tokoh militer yang pada saat itu setuju dengan reformasi struktur Komando Teritorial TNI.

"Tapi terkendala karena banyak perlawanan dan banyak kalangan tentara konservatif yang memandang itu (Komando Teritorial) sebagai kekuatan TNI dan jati diri TNI Angkatan Darat maka tidak boleh dihapus," kata Najib yang juga kepala Pusat Studi Keamanan dan Perdamaian (PSKP) UGM ini.

Menurut Najib, struktur yang baru dan relevan dengan tugas TNI cukup dengan keberadaan Komando Gabungan Wilayah Pertahanan (Kogabwilhan). Bukan hanya TNI AD, Kogabwilhan mengintegrasikan tugas tiga matra TNI, yakni TNI AL, TNI AU Dan TNI AD.

Kendati demikian, struktur yang mengintegrasikan tiga matra TNI tersebut juga perlu didukung dengan penguatan Alat Utama Sistem Persenjataan (Alutsista) khususnya untuk AU dan AL selaras dengan luasnya cakupan wilayah maritim Indonesia. "Kesejahteraan perajurit TNI juga perlu diperhatikan. Jangan sampai karena (ekonomi) pas-pasan tergoda menggunakan fasilitas mereka untuk melakukan fungsi di luar fungsi pokok misalnya menjadi 'backing' bisnis atau pengusaha," kata peraih gelar doktor dari Amsterdam Istitute for Social Science Research (AISR), University of Amsterdam, Belanda ini.

https://m.republika.co.id/amp/pyxqeb428

*Tiga Komando Gabungan Wilayah Pertahanan TNI Diresmikan*





PANGLIMA TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto meresmikan tiga Komando Gabungan Wilayah Pertahanan (Kogabwilhan) TNI. Acara digelar di Skadron 17 Pangkalan Udara Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, Jumat (27/9).

Dalam acara itu, Panglima TNI juga melantik 3 perwira tinggi yang ditunjuk sebagai pimpinan komando tersebut. Mereka yang dilantik ialah Panglima Kogabwilhan I Laksamana Muda Yudo Margono yang sebelumnya menjabat Panglima Koarmada I TNI AL, Panglima Kogabwilhan II Marsekal Muda Fadjar Prasetyo yang sebelumnya Panglima Komando Operasi I TNI AU, dan Panglima Kogabwilhan III Mayjen Ganip Warsito yang sebelumnya menjabat Asisten Operasi Panglima TNI.

"Kogabwilhan dibentukan berdasarkan Keputusan Presiden Nomor 27 Tahun 2019 tentang Pembentukan Komando Gabungan Wilayah Petahanan dan Peningkatan Status 23 Komando Resort Militer dari tipe B menjadi tipe A," ujar Hadi.

Kogabwilhan merupakan komando utama operasi (Kotamaops) TNI yang dipimpin oleh perwira tinggi dan berkedudukan langsung di bawah Panglima TNI. Satuan baru tersebut bertugas sebagai penindak awal dan pemulih bila terjadi konflik di wilayahnya, termasuk operasi militer perang (OMP) maupun operasi militer selain perang (OMSP).

"Tugasnya juga sebagai penangkal bila terjadi ancaman dari luar dan dalam negeri di wilayahnya, dan pemulih terhadap kondisi keamanan negara yang terganggu akibat kekacauan keamanan di wilayahnya yang dilaksanakan sesuai dengan kebijakan Panglima TNI," kata Hadi.

Wilayah operasi Kogabwilhan dibagi dalam tiga wilayah pertahanan. Rinciannya, Kogabwilhan I meliputi wilayah darat yaitu Sumatera, Kalimantan Barat, Kalimantan Tengah, DKI, Jawa Barat dan Banten. Wilayah Laut: perairan di sekitar Sumatera, Kalimantan Barat, Kalimantan Tengah, DKI, Jawa Barat, Banten dan ALKI-1 beserta perairan sekitarnya. Wilayah udara: wilayah di atas Sumatera, Kalimantan Barat, Kalimantan Tengah, DKI, Jawa Barat, Banten dan ALKI-1 beserta perairan sekitarnya. Markas komando berkedudukan di Tanjung Pinang.

Sementara wilayah Kogabwilhan II meliputi wilayah darat: Kalimantan Timur, Kalimantan Selatan, Kalimantan Utara, Sulawesi, Jawa Tengah, Jawa Timur, Bali, NTB, NTT. Wilayah Laut: perairan di sekitar Kalimantan Timur, Kalimantan Selatan, Kalimantan Utara, Sulawesi, Jawa Tengah, Jawa Timur, Bali, NTB, NTT dan ALKI-2 serta ALKI-3a beserta perairan sekitarnya. Wilayah udara: wilayah di atas Kalimantan Timur, Kalimantan Selatan, Kalimantan Utara, Sulawesi, Jawa Tengah, Jawa Timur, Bali, NTB, NTT dan ALKI-2 serta ALKI-3a beserta perairan sekitarnya. Markas Komando berkedudukan di Balikpapan.

Adapun wilayah Kogabwilhan III meliputi wilayah, darat: Maluku, Maluku Utara, Papua. Wilayah Laut: Perairan di sekitar Maluku, Maluku Utara, Papua dan ALKI-3b dan 3c beserta perairan sekitarnya. Wilayah udara: wilayah di atas Maluku, Maluku Utara, Papua dan ALKI-3b dan 3c beserta perairan sekitarnya. Markas Komando berkedudukan di Biak.(OL-5)

https://m.mediaindonesia.com/read/d...do-gabungan-wilayah-pertahanan-tni-diresmikan


----------



## HellFireIndo

trishna_amṛta said:


> Bukan didatangkan, tapi mereka pd dasarnya udah ada (presence) di Jawa pd saat itu, itupun rata2x sukarela mereka bantu kemerdekaan (rata2x ada motif kepentingan pribadi sich). Kalau yg posisi di Eropa yach "diproses" ama sekutu





Nike said:


> Kodam, kodim, Korem, Koramil, infantry laden command control and structure. Indonesian military district model is quite useful to nurture Nationalism, Enhance Government presence and policy even at the most remoted area and suppress the idea of rebellion and in contrast with State ideology. Mau tidak mau Indonesia military district model sukses mencegah proses Balkanisasi Nusantara, dari era Soekarno sampai reformasi dan juga itu terjadi hanya dalam tempo kurang dari satu abad. Padahal Indonesia itu terlalu beragam, dan topografi medannya paling sulit untuk membentuk negara kesatuan.


Terima kasih tanggapannya


----------



## Raduga

i just recently see post about Mid Life Upgrade contract were given to thales & PT LEN for Bung tomo class modernization in WDZ fb page , is there any further info about this @Cromwell , i really hope TNI try the new aesa radar with gallium nitride tech the Thales NS100 or NS200 series , but if the one that get showed up is actually a domestic made radar that were helped by thales in the development , i'll be even more surprized .


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> i just recently see post about Mid Life Upgrade contract were given to thales & PT LEN for Bung tomo class modernization in WDZ fb page , is there any further info about this @Cromwell , i really hope TNI try the new aesa radar with gallium nitride tech the Thales NS100 or NS200 series , but if the one that get showed up is actually a domestic made radar that were helped by thales in the development , i'll be even more surprized .





Raduga said:


> i just recently see post about Mid Life Upgrade contract were given to thales & PT LEN for Bung tomo class modernization in WDZ fb page , is there any further info about this @Cromwell , i really hope TNI try the new aesa radar with gallium nitride tech the Thales NS100 or NS200 series , but if the one that get showed up is actually a domestic made radar that were helped by thales in the development , i'll be even more surprized .


NS100/200? I preffered smart L aesa tbh


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> NS100/200? I preffered smart L aesa tbh


do you want the radar mast in bung tomo class collapse ? SMART-L are too big and heavy for such corvette


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> do you want the radar mast in bung tomo class collapse ? SMART-L are too big and heavy for such corvette


Sorry I didn't noticed that you type bung tomo class right there,but isn't NS100/200 is too overkill for that kind of ship? But yeah if thales using ns100/200 for domestic made radar and smart l GB for ground based one masa depan kohanudnas & LEN auto cerah


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Nice pic of Mi-35P.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## barjo

Cool history read
https://tirto.id/wafatnya-laksamana-mas-pardi-sejarah-bapak-angkatan-laut-ri-egdN

Wafatnya Laksamana Mas Pardi: Sejarah Bapak Angkatan Laut RI Penulis: Petrik Matanasi 13 Agustus 2019 Laksamana Mas Pardi adalah orang pertama dalam sejarah Indonesia yang mengemban jabatan tertinggi di Angkatan Laut RI. tirto.id - Laksamana Mas Pardi adalah pendiri sekaligus pemimpin pertama Badan Keamanan Rakyat (BKR) Laut Republik Indonesia yang merupakan cikal-bakal sejarah Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut (TNI-AL). Maka, tidak berlebihan jika gelar Bapak Angkatan Laut RI disematkan kepadanya. Pembentukan BKR, termasuk untuk divisi laut, diputuskan dalam sidang Panitia Persiapan Kemerdekaan Indonesia (PPKI) pada 22 Agustus 1945. Sehari kemudian, dikutip dari buku Sejarah TNI Jilid 1: 1945-1949 (2000) terbitan Markas Besar TNI, Presiden Sukarno mengesahkan institusi yang bertugas memelihara keamanan ini. “Organisasi militer ini [BKR Laut] berdiri dengan disahkan oleh Komite Nasional Indonesia Pusat [KNIP] pada 10 September 1945 dengan pimpinan Mas Pardi,” demikian yang tertulis dalam buku Sejarah Pendidikan Perwira TNI Angkatan Laut 1945-1950 (1982) karya Masfar R. dan kawan-kawan. Tanggal 10 September 1945 itulah momen diubahnya nama BKR Laut menjadi Tentara Keamanan Rakyat (TKR) Laut, sebelum disebut Angkatan Laut Republik Indonesia (ALRI). Mas Pardi dianggap sebagai orang meletakkan sendi-sendi ALRI. Hingga kini, setiap tanggal 10 September diperingati sebagai Hari Angkatan Laut. Baca juga: Sejarah TNI yang Kelahirannya Sempat Tak Direstui Bapak Ilmu Pelayaran Mas Pardi menempati jabatan tertinggi sebagai Kepala Staf Umum TKR Laut sejak November 1946 hingga Februari 1946. Dalam waktu yang relatif singkat itu, sosok kelahiran Ambarawa tanggal 1 Oktober 1901 ini dianggap berhasil meletakkan sendi-sendi keilmuan dan teknik pelayaran untuk para personil ALRI kala itu. Berkat jasanya tersebut, Laksmana Mas Pardi kerap disebut sebagai Bapak Ilmu Pelayaran Indonesia. Namun, namanya seringkali dibanding-bandingkan dengan Amanna Gappa yang hidup pada masa peralihan abad ke-17 dan 18 Masehi. Christian Pelras dalam Manusia Bugis (2006) mengungkapkan, Amanna Gappa adalah kepala komunitas Wajo di Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, antara tahun 1697 hingga 1723. Ahli pelayaran Bugis inilah yang menyusun kitab pelayaran niaga. Kitab ini mengatur tentang berbagai hal tentang pelayaran, termasuk soal tarif muatan antar pulau-pulau di Nusantara serta tentu saja paparan mengenai tugas juru mudi dan juru batu, syarat kapten kapal, pembagian untung antara awak dan kapten kapal, bahkan juga terkait utang-piutang. Lantas, siapakah yang pantas menyandang gelar Bapak Ilmu Pelayaran Indonesia? Pastinya, baik Amanna Gappa maupun Mas Pardi sama-sama layak, hanya berbeda zaman saja. Untuk Mas Pardi, setidaknya dirinyalah yang menanamkan pengetahuan dasar dan berbagai teknik pelayaran di era yang lebih modern atau ketika Indonesia sudah berdiri menjadi negara sendiri. Terlebih, Mas Pardi adalah perintis Angkatan Laut Indonesia yang cakupannya lebih luas. Laksamana Mas Pardi berjasa besar dalam menanamkan pendidikan kelautan Indonesia di era modern. Tak hanya merintis BKR Laut atau yang kemudian menjadi ALRI, ia juga pendiri Sekolah Pelayaran di Semarang, Akademi Ilmu Pelayaran di Jakarta, serta Akademi Angkatan Laut Indonesia. Selain itu, Mas Pardi juga menyusun beberapa buku tentang lmu pelayaran, di antaranya berjudul Kuasailah Lautan Indonesia (1951), Peladjaran Ilmu Pasang (1963), Almanak Nautika (1965), dan lainnya. Baca juga: Saat Angkatan Laut RI Berjuang Tanpa Kapal Perang Jejak Sejarah Mas Pardi Menurut catatan J. P. Nieborg dalam Indie en de Zee: De Opleiding tot Zeeman in Nederlands-Indie 1743-1962 (1989), Mas Pardi sudah akrab dengan sektor kelautan sejak zaman kolonial. Ia termasuk perwira kapal di armada laut Hindia Belanda. Kepingan jejak riwayat Mas Pardi dicatat Des Alwi dalam buku Sejarah Maluku: Banda Naira, Ternate, Tidore, dan Ambon (2005). Di Fommelhaut, kapal milik Belanda, yang sering berlayar di sekitar Indonesia bagian timur, termasuk ke Boven Digoel (Papua), ada seorang mualim atau perwira kapal kelas satu bernama Mas Pardi. “Usianya lebih tua daripada nakhoda Kapal Formalhout,” tulis Des Alwi. “Karena M. Pardi seorang inlander [pribumi],” lanjutnya, “maka ia tidak memiliki peluang untuk menjadi nakhoda kapal tersebut.” Fommelhaut pernah membawa Soetan Sjahrir dan Mohammad Hatta dari Boven Digoel ke Banda Neira pada Februari 1936 saat keduanya menjalani hukuman. Ketika Fommelhaut berlabuh di Banda Neira, terdengar perintah kapten kapal kepada anak buahnya untuk mengangkut barang-barang milik Sjahrir dan Hatta. Baca juga: Pembantaian Orang-Orang Banda Namun, seorang kontrolir (pengawas) yang orang Belanda menyela perintah itu. “Apa?! Biarlah orang-orang Merah itu mengangkat barang mereka!” Pada saat itulah Mas Pardi ikut bicara. “Biarlah saya perintahkan kepada matros [kelasi] saya untuk mengangkat barang-barang itu,” ucapnya, dikutip dari Sjahrir: Wajah Seorang Diplomat (1990) karya Solichin Salam. De Indische Courant edisi 18 Mei 1936) memuat warta bahwa Mas Pardi sempat berdinas di kapal pemerintah kolonial sebagai mualim kelas satu di bawah pimpinan nahkoda yang bernama C. de Neef. Mualim kelas dua di kapal itu adalah J.P.J de Groot, seorang Belanda yang juga seperti kapten. Ensiklopedia Umum (1993) terbitan Kanisius menyebut Mas Pardi sebagai “satu-satunya anak Bumiputera yang memperoleh kesempatan naik agak tinggi pada tangga kepegawaian bidang maritim. Menjelang runtuhnya Hindia Belanda, ia ditempatkan di Kantor Pusat Dienst van Scheepvaart [Dinas Perkapalan].” Selama masa pendudukan Jepang sejak 1942, Mas Pardi tetap berkiprah di ranah kelautan hingga Indonesia merdeka tanggal 17 Agustus 1945. Kemerdekaan RI disambut Mas Pardi dengan menggalang para pelaut, baik yang pernah berdinas di Koninklijk Marine (Angkatan Laut Belanda) maupun mantan didikan Jepang atau bekas Kaigun Heiho (Pembantu Militer Angkatan Laut Jepang). Mas Pardi menghimpun para pelaut itu untuk membentuk BKR Laut atau yang kemudian menjadi TNI Angkatan Laut. Laksamana Mas Pardi wafat pada 13 Agustus 1968, dikebumikan di Taman Makam Pahlawan Giri Tunggal, Semarang. Atas jasa besar serta perjuangannya, Pemerintah RI memberinya penghargaan Bintang Gerilya dan Piagam Tanda Jasa Pahlawan. Baca juga artikel terkait SEJARAH INDONESIA atau tulisan menarik lainnya Petrik Matanasi (tirto.id - pet/isw) Penulis: Petrik Matanasi Editor: Iswara N Raditya

Baca selengkapnya di artikel "Wafatnya Laksamana Mas Pardi: Sejarah Bapak Angkatan Laut RI", https://tirto.id/egdN.


----------



## 182

DIRGAHAYU TNI KE-74





let's enjoy the Twilite Orchestra, happy holiday guys 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180184449922654208

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

^^^ Noticed the nose art is different. The "eye" is now with a red eyeball and an eyebrow and looks more intimidating than before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

mandala said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> ^^^ Noticed the nose art is different. The "eye" is now with an eyebrow and looks more intimidating than before.


honestly , if they stay with the "happy" eyes , it can resemble as a psychopathic shark which actually more terrifying .

by the way i just strolled at UK defence forum lately , and i see this thing 













SC-130J Sea Hercules , lockheed offered this to UK as "cost effective" option for their MPA fleet replacement , if this was indeed "cost effective" could this actually become another option beside the P-8 for us ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Kopaska's Indonesia Light Strike Vehicle (ILSV).


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> i just recently see post about Mid Life Upgrade contract were given to thales & PT LEN for Bung tomo class modernization in WDZ fb page , is there any further info about this @Cromwell , i really hope TNI try the new aesa radar with gallium nitride tech the Thales NS100 or NS200 series , but if the one that get showed up is actually a domestic made radar that were helped by thales in the development , i'll be even more surprized .




        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
No surprise it's been planned since years before. For certain there would be standard TACTICOS CMS for all major combatant surface vessels including Bung Tomo Class, FCS for new SR-SAM VLS, surveillance radar, new fire control radar, idk about NS100 or NS200 but i've heard rumour about Smart-S Mk.II i'm not sure though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> No surprise it's been planned since years before. For certain there would be standard TACTICOS CMS for all major combatant surface vessels including Bung Tomo Class, FCS for new SR-SAM VLS, surveillance radar, new fire control radar, idk about NS100 or NS200 but i've heard rumour about Smart-S Mk.II i'm not sure though.


so our T-50i would become FA-50 ??? well , i think the FA-50 is the best replacement for the retiring hawk afterall , and that was over 4,4 billion in all total procurement holy sh*t and almost all of them were through the soft loan .


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> so our T-50i would become FA-50 ??? well , i think the FA-50 is the best replacement for the retiring hawk afterall , and that was over 4,4 billion in all total procurement holy sh*t and almost all of them were through the soft loan .


Ikr too pricy,but selama dapet yang bagus its ok lah 32 and another potential 18 viper is enough for our workhorse


Raduga said:


> honestly , if they stay with the "happy" eyes , it can resemble as a psychopathic shark which actually more terrifying .
> 
> by the way i just strolled at UK defence forum lately , and i see this thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SC-130J Sea Hercules , lockheed offered this to UK as "cost effective" option for their MPA fleet replacement , if this was indeed "cost effective" could this actually become another option beside the P-8 for us ??


No,we're never looking for that platform also last time we operated sea hercules it got caught in accident poseidon is much better eventho the price is "mahal" just add counter trade scheme



Cromwell said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> No surprise it's been planned since years before. For certain there would be standard TACTICOS CMS for all major combatant surface vessels including Bung Tomo Class, FCS for new SR-SAM VLS, surveillance radar, new fire control radar, idk about NS100 or NS200 but i've heard rumour about Smart-S Mk.II i'm not sure though.


SR sam? Is that vl mica or essm?





I got this photo from my friend,i just barely know in Indonesia-malaysia confrontation TNI stealed british L1A1

Also is this the reason why till now we haven't contract boeing CH 47 yet? Are we still increasing the number on this deal?


----------



## barjo

Cromwell said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> No surprise it's been planned since years before. For certain there would be standard TACTICOS CMS for all major combatant surface vessels including Bung Tomo Class, FCS for new SR-SAM VLS, surveillance radar, new fire control radar, idk about NS100 or NS200 but i've heard rumour about Smart-S Mk.II i'm not sure though.


If I'm not mistaken the smart S mk2 is for another ship cmiiw

Also i dont think Bung Tomo class will be changing CMS, standardized cms is by far stil far far away, any upgrade from the old ship is by tender and still kopyokan to the cheapest bidder



Kansel said:


> Ikr too pricy,but selama dapet yang bagus its ok lah 32 and another potential 18 viper is enough for our workhorse
> 
> No,we're never looking for that platform also last time we operated sea hercules it got caught in accident poseidon is much better eventho the price is "mahal" just add counter trade scheme
> 
> 
> SR sam? Is that vl mica or essm?
> 
> View attachment 582585
> 
> I got this photo from my friend,i just barely know in Indonesia-malaysia confrontation TNI stealed british L1A1
> 
> Also is this the reason why till now we haven't contract boeing CH 47 yet? Are we still increasing the number on this deal?
> View attachment 582591


For Chinock, Just ...bereaucracy.... bro untill the new cabinet formaly legitimate

And hopely nothing change in the plan

Penandatanganan pengadaan besar di akhir masa jabatan mengundang banyak sorotan


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Lmao TNI should start looking and purchase komodo D5,its AR styled and modular one a big contender for pindad SS series
> 
> Pindad does have ss3 project, AR styled rifle now there's no news about it lel



Dont know i didnt like AR system but ar system with piston is great

Ss3 bukannya mau ikutin ala2 scar? Pernah ada video yutub dirut pindad bilang ini ss3 pake konsep scar
(Ga kena copyright apa bilang gtu)

So why not ss3 licensed built scar or maybe the cheaper one bren 805 heheheh
(Vote scar for gucci stuff and FN forever)




mandala said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Nice pic of Mi-35P.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Kaplan segede pandur ya kurleb


----------



## Cromwell

barjo said:


> If I'm not mistaken the smart S mk2 is for another ship cmiiw
> 
> Also i dont think Bung Tomo class will be changing CMS, standardized cms is by far stil far far away, any upgrade from the old ship is by tender and still kopyokan to the cheapest bidder
> 
> 
> For Chinock, Just ...bereaucracy.... bro untill the new cabinet formaly legitimate
> 
> And hopely nothing change in the plan
> 
> Penandatanganan pengadaan besar di akhir masa jabatan mengundang banyak sorotan


Well i think it's widely known The Navy nowadays grants contract to whoever gives them biggest kickback leading to current mess of a multiple CMS in service of our Navy.



Raduga said:


> so our T-50i would become FA-50 ??? well , i think the FA-50 is the best replacement for the retiring hawk afterall , and that was over 4,4 billion in all total procurement holy sh*t and almost all of them were through the soft loan .


Eversince Soekarno era untill this very day majority of armaments we import come from state credit.


----------



## Kansel

Is there any plan or progress to make marines jadi matra tersendiri?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> Is there any plan or progress to make marines jadi matra tersendiri?



Ga bakalan, sekedar wacana aja itu sich


----------



## Kansel

trishna_amṛta said:


> Ga bakalan, sekedar wacana aja itu sich


How do you become so sure?


----------



## Nike




----------



## afiq0110

seems to me, we can count on Brazil Avibras if we want to acquire seeker technology, just like South African Denel Dynamics

begin quote,
_Avibras Brasil membantu mengembangkan motor roket, Opto Eletronica dengan seeker head-nya dan Mectron (sekarang SIATT) membawa pengalaman sebagai produsen misil Brasil ke dalam proyek ini_
_end quote.

https://jakartagreater.com/afrika-selatan-dan-brasil-luncurkan-rudal-dogfight-gen-5/_


----------



## Nike

*RI-PNG border remains closed for security reason*
6th Oct 2019 18:46





Photo File: Commander of the 172/Praja Wira Yakhti military post Col. Inf. Binsar Sianipar delivered a statement. ANTARA/Evarukdijati/GTM

Jayapura, Papua (ANTARA) - The Skouw-Wutung border of Republic of Indonesia (RI) and Papua New Guinea (PNG) remained closed for public because of the security reason, as few days earlier,
gunfights occurred between Indonesia's armed forces and several armed separatists, an official said here Sunday.

The 172/Praja Wira Yhakti military post commander, Col. Inf. Binsar Sianipar, explained that the border had been temporarily closed on Sept 24, a day after a violent riot broke out in Wamena city, Jayawijaya District, Papua Province.

"In order to reopen the border, we must contact our counterpart in PNG," Sianipar remarked.

On Sept 23, rioters burned shops and houses of settlers in Wamena. Therefore, some 10,000 people were displaced while schools and public activities got disrupted.

Related news: Indonesia's Skouw-Wutung border post temporarily closed: Mily

In a separate occasion, the Jayapura Immigration authority revealed that some of its officials were still assigned to guard the border despite the closure.

Under a normal condition, the RI-PNG border in Skouw District, Jayapura city, would be crossed by at least 100 people per day. "The figure would raise whenever the market nearby the border in Indonesia's area was opened.

Most PNG citizens whose homes are near the border will visit the Indonesian market in Skouw which is situated around 300 meters from the neutral zone of Indonesia and Papua New Guinea.

Related news: Lesson learned from Wamena rioting
Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/134212/ri-png-border-remains-closed-for-security-reason



afiq0110 said:


> seems to me, we can count on Brazil Avibras if we want to acquire seeker technology, just like South African Denel Dynamics
> 
> begin quote,
> _Avibras Brasil membantu mengembangkan motor roket, Opto Eletronica dengan seeker head-nya dan Mectron (sekarang SIATT) membawa pengalaman sebagai produsen misil Brasil ke dalam proyek ini
> end quote.
> 
> https://jakartagreater.com/afrika-selatan-dan-brasil-luncurkan-rudal-dogfight-gen-5/_



Brazil and South Africa had expertise to designing and produce A A missiles, Brazil Mectron had producing Piranha (equivalent of Sidewinder) since 1990's meanwhile South Africa had A darter and R darter missiles. 

To us, government can award PT DI and Pindad consortium along with LIPI and LAPAN and other research agency like from ITS and itb to found foreign partner to build from scratch a new AA design the most potential partner can be South Korean actually as we share KFX programme. I think they would be interested if we initiated such program and offer similar share works in KFX program to them (Indonesia 80 Korea 20) and we can trying to rope SAAB or Denel experiences to assist us.


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Brazil and South Africa had expertise to designing and produce A A missiles, Brazil Mectron had producing Piranha (equivalent of Sidewinder) since 1990's meanwhile South Africa had A darter and R darter missiles.
> 
> To us, government can award PT DI and Pindad consortium along with LIPI and LAPAN and other research agency like from ITS and itb to found foreign partner to build from scratch a new AA design the most potential partner can be South Korean actually as we share KFX programme. I think they would be interested if we initiated such program and offer similar share works in KFX program to them (Indonesia 80 Korea 20) and we can trying to rope SAAB or Denel experiences to assist us.


or MBDA , we actually want to start from shorad / manpads first













with RX70 as its base design/platform





^^^^ im sure they were wrong about 650km/dt thing , should be around 650m/s (not that fast but manpads like this face a target like chopper which still can be intercepted with that speed) , we can assume what kind of manpads that we reverse engineered , assuming the reverse engineering happened at 2015 , maybe we could look some procurement of manpads in around 2014-2015 timeline .

after searching through mr google , i found there was probably two candidates for the reverse engineered shorad , which the specification was extremely close to that in the presentation slide above , it's either RBS-70 or QW-3


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> or MBDA , we actually want to start from shorad / manpads first
> View attachment 582696
> 
> View attachment 582695
> 
> View attachment 582693
> 
> 
> with RX70 as its base design/platform
> 
> View attachment 582698
> 
> ^^^^ im sure they were wrong about 650km/dt thing , should be around 650m/s (not that fast but manpads like this face a target like chopper which still can be intercepted with that speed) , we can assume what kind of manpads that we reverse engineered , assuming the reverse engineering happened at 2015 , maybe we could look some procurement of manpads in around 2014-2015 timeline .
> 
> after searching through mr google , i found there was probably two candidates for the reverse engineered shorad , which the specification was extremely close to that in the presentation slide above , it's either RBS-70 or QW-3


Take a look at this

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

And this

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Take a look at this
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram





Kansel said:


> Take a look at this
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> And this
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



im gladly accept the nord technology , SAAB really craved to do cooperation with our's defense industry , their "salesman" are hardliner .

and that anti tank missile looks like based on spanish instalaza C90 which is probably our "standard" anti tank weapon (TNI had a lot C90 missile)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Yes please

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

We should change our camo schene into light grey lol


----------



## Ruhnama

afiq0110 said:


> seems to me, we can count on Brazil Avibras if we want to acquire seeker technology, just like South African Denel Dynamics
> 
> begin quote,
> _Avibras Brasil membantu mengembangkan motor roket, Opto Eletronica dengan seeker head-nya dan Mectron (sekarang SIATT) membawa pengalaman sebagai produsen misil Brasil ke dalam proyek ini
> end quote.
> 
> https://jakartagreater.com/afrika-selatan-dan-brasil-luncurkan-rudal-dogfight-gen-5/_



Brazil already can make exocet engine and booster also exocet seeker


----------



## bad sector

Kansel said:


> Yes please
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> We should change our camo schene into light grey lol



Dark grey looks like Singapore Air Force's plane...Light grey looks like Australian Air Force's plane


----------



## Kansel

bad sector said:


> Dark grey looks like Singapore Air Force's plane...Light grey looks like Australian Air Force's plane


Atleast change the current camo, could use something similar like GA or our air Force one livery tho


----------



## Nike




----------



## barjo

Cromwell said:


> Well i think it's widely known The Navy nowadays grants contract to whoever gives them biggest kickback leading to current mess of a multiple CMS in service of our Navy.
> 
> 
> Eversince Soekarno era untill this very day majority of armaments we import come from state credit.


If BAE still want to mantain their suplai chain with us, they will try they best effort to servis and keep after market maintanance for 3 class Bung Tomo par from others, I still believe they wouldn't playing stupid since we also interest in Iver class they may also offer us with something in future, western still considering power balance in the south china sea, we will never embargoed as long as we play good enough, look at the papua isue, they would never say even a words, just hearder of pasific bother us. But still dont worry, if they playing politic with papua isue, we can turn freepot to someone closer LOL


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> Brazil already can make exocet engine and booster also exocet seeker


So that's why they make their indigenous exocet called mansup


----------



## Chestnut

bad sector said:


> Dark grey looks like Singapore Air Force's plane...Light grey looks like Australian Air Force's plane


Yes but it's more radar absorbent.

Seriously, I don't understand the Air Force's obsession with crazy camo patterns.


----------



## Nike

Salatun yang menemukan proyek Tu-16 dari majalah penerbangan asing tahun 1957, menyampaikannya kepada Suryadarma. “Dengan Tu-16, awak kita bisa terbang setelah sarapan pagi menuju sasaran terjauh sekalipun dan kembali sebelum makan siang,” jelasnya kepada KSAU. “Bagaimana pangkalannya,” tanya Pak Surya. “Kita akan pakai Kemayoran yang mampu menampung pesawat jet,” jawab Salatun. Seiring disetujuinya rencana pembelian Tu-16, landas pacu Lanud Iswahyudi, Madiun, turut diperpanjang.

....

Why Indonesia Air Force in the past is bomber laden forces? they operated A26 Invader, B 25 mitchell, trying Tu 2 medium Bomber, Il 28 beagle and Tu 16. The ratio of their bomber and fighter is quite staggering too, they get around 60 bomber for only 120 fighter.


































Chestnut said:


> Yes but it's more radar absorbent.
> 
> Seriously I don't understand the Air Force's obsession with crazy camo patterns




AURI standard camo in the past is light grey actually

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Salatun yang menemukan proyek Tu-16 dari majalah penerbangan asing tahun 1957, menyampaikannya kepada Suryadarma. “Dengan Tu-16, awak kita bisa terbang setelah sarapan pagi menuju sasaran terjauh sekalipun dan kembali sebelum makan siang,” jelasnya kepada KSAU. “Bagaimana pangkalannya,” tanya Pak Surya. “Kita akan pakai Kemayoran yang mampu menampung pesawat jet,” jawab Salatun. Seiring disetujuinya rencana pembelian Tu-16, landas pacu Lanud Iswahyudi, Madiun, turut diperpanjang.
> 
> ....
> 
> Why Indonesia Air Force in the past is bomber laden forces? they operated A26 Invader, B 25 mitchell, trying Tu 2 medium Bomber, Il 28 beagle and Tu 16. The ratio of their bomber and fighter is quite staggering too, they get around 60 bomber for only 120 fighter.
> View attachment 582743
> View attachment 582744
> View attachment 582745
> View attachment 582746
> View attachment 582747
> View attachment 582748
> View attachment 582749
> View attachment 582750
> View attachment 582751
> View attachment 582752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AURI standard camo in the past is light grey actually


There's not even a single plan to change the current camo? Looks so bad and old. Is kt because masih ada yang berpikiran kolot?



Chestnut said:


> Yes but it's more radar absorbent.
> 
> Seriously I don't understand the Air Force's obsession with crazy camo patterns


Same bro,it looked really2 bad for current times not suitable for current warfare tho,i dont want to see my airforce awacs,special missions aircraft and tanker with that such kind of camo (unfortunately will stay with current camo till 2020+)


----------



## HellFireIndo

Kansel said:


> There's not even a single plan to change the current camo? Looks so bad and old. Is kt because masih ada yang berpikiran kolot?
> 
> 
> Same bro,it looked really2 bad for current times not suitable for current warfare tho,i dont want to see my airforce awacs,special missions aircraft and tanker with that such kind of camo (unfortunately will stay with current camo till 2020+)


The Air Force have a very consistent poor taste in aesthetics, be it plane camo or uniform.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> The Air Force have a very consistent poor taste in aesthetics, be it plane camo or uniform.



Need people like Omar Dani, Surya Dharma, Leo Wattimena, Ignatius Dewanto or Salatun, they had revolutionary way of thinking and out of the box in the context. Not even in the wildest dream of many people someone in third world country had envisioned their need to have an Aircraft capable to bombing enemy far from their current operational bases, by pass many hurdle to build Forward operational Base along with all the logistick needed to support them in risk to be destroyed by enemy retaliate attack.

It seems the acquisition cost of Tu 16 at the time is far more cheaper to us compared to trying achieve parity with Dutch Air Forces assets in Papua Toe to toe by acquire large number of smaller fighter bomber and build expensive FOB along necessary defense needs. Considering the backward of our infrastructure at the times and lack of money we had


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Need people like Omar Dani, Surya Dharma, Leo Wattimena, Ignatius Dewanto or Salatun, they had revolutionary way of thinking and out of the box in the context. Not even in the wildest dream of many people someone in third world country had envisioned their need to have an Aircraft capable to bombing enemy far from their current operational bases, by pass many hurdle to build Forward operational Base along with all the logistick needed to support them in risk to be destroyed by enemy retaliate attack.
> 
> It seems the acquisition cost of Tu 16 at the time is far more cheaper to us compared to trying achieve parity with Dutch Air Forces assets in Papua Toe to toe by acquire large number of smaller fighter bomber and build expensive FOB along necessary defense needs. Considering the backward of our infrastructure at the times and lack of money we had


Well atleast current government has some "thinking out of the box" they want HAPS for next mef which i don't ever expect that to be projected for TNI

https://m.merdeka.com/politik/prabowo-siap-gabung-jokowi-jika-diberi-jabatan-menteri-pertahanan.html

Nice offers Mr Prabowo,unfortunately the political effect on you is kinda high we need someone that doesn't really affected by politics shit (recommended yang dari sipil aja)


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Well atleast current government has some "thinking out of the box" they want HAPS for next mef which i don't ever expect that to be projected for TNI
> 
> https://m.merdeka.com/politik/prabowo-siap-gabung-jokowi-jika-diberi-jabatan-menteri-pertahanan.html
> 
> Nice offers Mr Prabowo,unfortunately the political effect on you is kinda high we need someone that doesn't really affected by politics shit (recommended yang dari sipil aja)



Prabowo still okay to me, he got knacks on military matter, he is quite adept at new thinking (hell he is afterall one to suggest ABRI to loan Singapore UAV during his mission in Papua) and he is very supportive to TNI. Afterall Menhan post is Civil post


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Prabowo still okay to me, he got knacks on military matter, he is quite adept at new thinking (hell he is afterall one to suggest ABRI to loan Singapore UAV during his mission in Papua) and he is very supportive to TNI. Afterall Menhan post is Civil post


Yeah that's why i thought when ryamizard got elected as MoD seeing his track record i thought everything will going nice,the Truth doesn't say the same


----------



## Nike

*TNI Diminta Waspadai Perang Kekinian dan Militer China*
CNN Indonesia
Senin, 07/10/2019 15:41
Bagikan :





Kapal perang China. (Olga MALTSEVA / AFP)




Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Pengamat pertahanan Andi Widjojanto mengatakan TNI yang baru saja berulang tahun ke-74 perlu mewaspadai perang di masa depan yang memiliki karakteristik berbeda.

Hal itu disampaikan Andi dalam Forum Politik dan Kebijakan Publik "Transformasi TNI di Era Disrupsi Teknologi: Prospek dan Tantangan" di Pakarti Center, Jakarta. Menurutnya, perang di masa depan akan berbeda karena sangat bergantung kepada teknologi kekinian dan menghasilkan daya rusak yang lebih tinggi.

"Karakter perang masa depan itu ditandai dengan decisive battle. Tentara-tentara modern masa depan tidak mau lagi perang 2-3 kali, maunya perang satu kali, selesai. Jadi one battle, determine the war," kata Andi, Senin (7/10).


Andi mengapresiasi langkah TNI memperkenalkan pesawat nirawak Drone CH4 pada HUT ke-74. Ia menilai langkah ini adalah salah satu upaya militer Indonesia mengadopsi teknologi terbaru.

*Lihat juga:*
Pantau Situasi, Panglima TNI Bakal Kunjungi Wamena Senin
Selain itu, Andi juga mengingatkan TNI soal transisi hegemonik di dunia. Dia mengatakan akan ada pergeseran kekuatan yang selama ini didominasi oleh Amerika Serikat ke kekuatan baru China.

Menyitir CNBC, ia menjelaskan ekonomi China saat ini menjadi terkuat di dunia setelah pada pekan lalu pendapatan domestik bruto (PDB) mereka menyalip Amerika Serikat.

Selain itu, China sedang memperkuat militer mereka untuk menyaingi AS. Bahkan pada 2017 China merupakan negara setelah AS yang punya empat angkatan militer. Selain angkatan darat, laut, dan udara, China juga memiliki angkatan khusus misil.

https://m.cnnindonesia.com/nasional...ta-waspadai-perang-kekinian-dan-militer-china


----------



## Kansel

Is there any plan to procure GLATGM like falarick 105 for our pandur fsv variant or spike atgm for pandur ifv variant? Also to equip paskhas and marinir with shoulder launched atgm? Kasian liat nya gak punya persenjataan sejenis padahal lumayan vital


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> *TNI Diminta Waspadai Perang Kekinian dan Militer China*
> CNN Indonesia
> Senin, 07/10/2019 15:41
> Bagikan :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kapal perang China. (Olga MALTSEVA / AFP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Pengamat pertahanan Andi Widjojanto mengatakan TNI yang baru saja berulang tahun ke-74 perlu mewaspadai perang di masa depan yang memiliki karakteristik berbeda.
> 
> Hal itu disampaikan Andi dalam Forum Politik dan Kebijakan Publik "Transformasi TNI di Era Disrupsi Teknologi: Prospek dan Tantangan" di Pakarti Center, Jakarta. Menurutnya, perang di masa depan akan berbeda karena sangat bergantung kepada teknologi kekinian dan menghasilkan daya rusak yang lebih tinggi.
> 
> "Karakter perang masa depan itu ditandai dengan decisive battle. Tentara-tentara modern masa depan tidak mau lagi perang 2-3 kali, maunya perang satu kali, selesai. Jadi one battle, determine the war," kata Andi, Senin (7/10).
> 
> 
> Andi mengapresiasi langkah TNI memperkenalkan pesawat nirawak Drone CH4 pada HUT ke-74. Ia menilai langkah ini adalah salah satu upaya militer Indonesia mengadopsi teknologi terbaru.
> 
> *Lihat juga:*
> Pantau Situasi, Panglima TNI Bakal Kunjungi Wamena Senin
> Selain itu, Andi juga mengingatkan TNI soal transisi hegemonik di dunia. Dia mengatakan akan ada pergeseran kekuatan yang selama ini didominasi oleh Amerika Serikat ke kekuatan baru China.
> 
> Menyitir CNBC, ia menjelaskan ekonomi China saat ini menjadi terkuat di dunia setelah pada pekan lalu pendapatan domestik bruto (PDB) mereka menyalip Amerika Serikat.
> 
> Selain itu, China sedang memperkuat militer mereka untuk menyaingi AS. Bahkan pada 2017 China merupakan negara setelah AS yang punya empat angkatan militer. Selain angkatan darat, laut, dan udara, China juga memiliki angkatan khusus misil.
> 
> https://m.cnnindonesia.com/nasional...ta-waspadai-perang-kekinian-dan-militer-china


tambahan dari web nya 
"*Kita pernah lihat spec-nya (misil tentara China), kami mencoba lihat spec-nya. Kalau 1 misil China di Divisi Selatan di Pulau Hainan ditembakkan ke Jakarta, akan sampai ke Jakarta dalam waktu 32 menit. Kalau itu dilempar ke Jakarta 32 menit, teman-teman Angkatan Udara bisa menghitung intercept-nya pakai apa*?" ujar dia.

Di tengah kondisi politik global yang memanas, Andi menyarankan TNI mempersiapkan pasukannya untuk bisa bertindak cepat.

Andi juga menilai pembentukan Komando Gabungan Wilayah Pertahanan (Kogabwilhan) di tiga wilayah, yakni Kepulauan Riau, Kalimantan Timur, dan Papua sebagai awal yang positif.

"Kogabwilhan itu akan dua fungsinya, pertama penindak awal ketika ada konflik, kedua sebagai penangkal atau _deterrent_ di wilayah tersebut. Cocok kalau skenarionya _rapid response_," ujar dia."

semakin cepat PAC-3 datang , semakin baik  , btw skyceptor nya raytheon alias Patriot PAAC-4 / Rafel David Sling , boleh juga tuh dibeli (jika budget mendukung).


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> tambahan dari web nya
> "*Kita pernah lihat spec-nya (misil tentara China), kami mencoba lihat spec-nya. Kalau 1 misil China di Divisi Selatan di Pulau Hainan ditembakkan ke Jakarta, akan sampai ke Jakarta dalam waktu 32 menit. Kalau itu dilempar ke Jakarta 32 menit, teman-teman Angkatan Udara bisa menghitung intercept-nya pakai apa*?" ujar dia.
> 
> Di tengah kondisi politik global yang memanas, Andi menyarankan TNI mempersiapkan pasukannya untuk bisa bertindak cepat.
> 
> Andi juga menilai pembentukan Komando Gabungan Wilayah Pertahanan (Kogabwilhan) di tiga wilayah, yakni Kepulauan Riau, Kalimantan Timur, dan Papua sebagai awal yang positif.
> 
> "Kogabwilhan itu akan dua fungsinya, pertama penindak awal ketika ada konflik, kedua sebagai penangkal atau _deterrent_ di wilayah tersebut. Cocok kalau skenarionya _rapid response_," ujar dia."
> 
> semakin cepat PAC-3 datang , semakin baik  , btw skyceptor nya raytheon alias Patriot PAAC-4 / Rafel David Sling , boleh juga tuh dibeli (jika budget mendukung).


PAAC-4/aster 30 bmd or even thaad? Who knows lorad projected in next mef lets just wait and see

Have TNI decided which matra will take Strategic MPA? Is it airforce or navy? I think orion or sea hercules for navy and Jstars+poseidon for airforce i heard they want to move Jstars from 707 platform into 737 platform


----------



## Kansel

Also,does the reason we didnt purchase sanca mrap because certification problem?


----------



## Nike

*Pengamat: Penambahan Divisi Baru Serap 600 Pati TNI*
Raka Dwi Novianto
Senin, 7 Oktober 2019 - 17:28 WIB




Penambahan Divisi Kostrad, Koopsau, Koarmada, dan Marinir sejak 2018 dipastikan mampu menyerap 600 perwira menengah dan perwira tinggi TNI.Foto/SINDOnews
47Shares




















JAKARTA - Penambahan Divisi Kostrad, Koopsau, Koarmada, dan Marinir sejak 2018 dipastikan mampu menyerap 600 perwira menengah dan perwira tinggi TNI.

Pengamat Pertahanan Andi Widjajanto mengatakan, tidak hanya menyerap Pati TNI, empat organisasi baru itu dapat mengatasi persoalan surplus perwira di tubuh TNI sebanyak 80%


"Jadi bisa menyerap sekira 600-an perwira tinggi dan perwira menengah," ujar Andi di kawasan Tanah Abang, Jakarta Pusat, Senin (7/10/2019).

Andi menilai, penambahan empat organisasi baru itu menjadi berita yang menggembirakan untuk demokrasi Indonesia. Sebab terserap dalam satu organisasi yang karakternya tempur bukan ke tugas sosial politik.

"Juga bukan kekaryaan dan bukan ke kementerian yang tugas-tugasnya tidak relevan dengan tugas-tugas pertahanan tapi diserap ke organisasi dan gelar yang karakternya memang karakter tempur militer," jelasnya.


ADVERTISEMENT


Selain itu penambahan empat organisasi itu, juga ada kaitannya dengan pidato Presiden Joko Widodo yang mengumumkan adanya rencana kenaikan anggaran pertahanan dari Rp121 triliun menjadi Rp131 triliun. Sebab, dengan adanya empat organisasi baru di tubuh TNI tersebut maka anggaran TNI juga akan naik.

"Jadi dengan adanya Divisi, Koopsau, Armada, dan Marinir baru peningkatan anggaran dibutuhkan," tuturnya.

https://nasional.sindonews.com/read...han-divisi-baru-serap-600-pati-tni-1570444087

TNI need more combat division, i prefer some Kodam to raising division combat unit within, this to spread more combat unit outside of KOSTRAD.


----------



## Nike

*TNI AU AKAN BENTUK SKADRON PENGINTAI DI LANUD ANANG BUSRA*
7 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR


TNI AU akan melengkapi kekuatan di Pangkalan Udara (Lanud) Anang Busra Tarakan, sebagai upaya menjaga kedaulatan NKRI di perbatasan.

Dilansir dari laman _Prokal (7/ 10/ 2019)_, Tidak lama lagi akan terbentuk Skadron UAV atau Skadron Pengintai yang dilengkapi dengan pesawat di Lanud Anang Busra. Untuk menyambut kedatangan skadron tersebut, sedang dibangun markas di sekitar Lanud Anang Busra.

“Ke depan kita akan bangun Skadron Pengintai yang dipersenjatai,” ujar Komandan Lanud Anang Busra Tarakan Kolonel Pnb HKD Handaka kepada awak media, Sabtu (5/10) lalu.





_Alat berat mengerjakan lahan untuk pembangunan markas Skadron Pengintai di Lanud Anang Busra Tarakan. (Prokal)_
Menurutnya, pembangunan markas Skadron Pengintai pada tahun ini dalam tahap perencanaan. Dan, dilanjutkan tahun depan yang sekaligus menjadi target rampungnya pembangunan pada Oktober 2020.

Nantinya, skadron akan dilengkapi dengan pesawat pengintai CH-4 yang bisa melakukan pengintaian, sekaligus pemboman.

Dilengkapinya kekuatan di Lanud Anang Busra, menurut Handaka, karena Kaltara memiliki potensi konflik di perbatasan. Berdasarkan pengalaman, Ambalat menjadi salah satu perhatian serius TNI AU.

Bahkan, tahun ini saja Handaka mengaku sudah terjadi beberapa kali pelanggaran wilayah perbatasan udara oleh pesawat negara tetangga dari hasil operasi yang dilakukan pihaknya.

“Ada, cuma dia pelanggarannya masih dibilang di perbatasan, di border-nya. Sehingga menjadi perhatian kita, dan kita biasanya buat protes. Kalaupun misalnya masuk terlalu dalam, kita akan airborn-kan pesawat tempur yang dari Makassar,” ungkapnya.

Dia juga mengatakan, tidak menutup kemungkinan pemindahan ibu kota negara ke Kalimantan Timur nantinya akan berdampak pada Lanud Anang Busra Tarakan, yang bisa saja menjadi penyanggah ibu kota dengan ditempatkan juga skadron tempur dan naiknya status menjadi pangkalan utama.

Saat ini saja dengan potensi konflik yang ada, Lanud Anang Busra terus ditingkatkan statusnya. Dari semula hanya pos menjadi lanud tipe B. Selain itu, Lanud Anang Busra juga terus dilengkapi kekuatan.

Skadron Udara 51

TNI AU sudah memiliki Satu Skadron UAV di Pulau Kalimantan, yaitu Skadron Udara 51.

Skadron Udara 51 adalah sebuah skuadron udara dari TNI AU dibawah kendali Wing Udara 7, yang berbasis di Lanud Supadio, Pontianak.

Saat ini skadron ini dilengkapi dengan pesawat udara nirawak atau unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV). Keberadaan Skadron Udara 51 Wing 7 dimaksudkan untuk meningkatkan efektivitas dan efisiensi pengamatan perbatasan.

_Photo: IDAF New Air Power System (MALE – CH4 DRONE). (Jeff Prananda)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

https://lancerdefense.com/2019/10/07/tni-au-akan-bentuk-skadron-pengintai-di-lanud-anang-busra/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> *TNI Diminta Waspadai Perang Kekinian dan Militer China*
> CNN Indonesia
> Senin, 07/10/2019 15:41
> Bagikan :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kapal perang China. (Olga MALTSEVA / AFP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Pengamat pertahanan Andi Widjojanto mengatakan TNI yang baru saja berulang tahun ke-74 perlu mewaspadai perang di masa depan yang memiliki karakteristik berbeda.
> 
> Hal itu disampaikan Andi dalam Forum Politik dan Kebijakan Publik "Transformasi TNI di Era Disrupsi Teknologi: Prospek dan Tantangan" di Pakarti Center, Jakarta. Menurutnya, perang di masa depan akan berbeda karena sangat bergantung kepada teknologi kekinian dan menghasilkan daya rusak yang lebih tinggi.
> 
> "Karakter perang masa depan itu ditandai dengan decisive battle. Tentara-tentara modern masa depan tidak mau lagi perang 2-3 kali, maunya perang satu kali, selesai. Jadi one battle, determine the war," kata Andi, Senin (7/10).
> 
> 
> Andi mengapresiasi langkah TNI memperkenalkan pesawat nirawak Drone CH4 pada HUT ke-74. Ia menilai langkah ini adalah salah satu upaya militer Indonesia mengadopsi teknologi terbaru.
> 
> *Lihat juga:*
> Pantau Situasi, Panglima TNI Bakal Kunjungi Wamena Senin
> Selain itu, Andi juga mengingatkan TNI soal transisi hegemonik di dunia. Dia mengatakan akan ada pergeseran kekuatan yang selama ini didominasi oleh Amerika Serikat ke kekuatan baru China.
> 
> Menyitir CNBC, ia menjelaskan ekonomi China saat ini menjadi terkuat di dunia setelah pada pekan lalu pendapatan domestik bruto (PDB) mereka menyalip Amerika Serikat.
> 
> Selain itu, China sedang memperkuat militer mereka untuk menyaingi AS. Bahkan pada 2017 China merupakan negara setelah AS yang punya empat angkatan militer. Selain angkatan darat, laut, dan udara, China juga memiliki angkatan khusus misil.
> 
> https://m.cnnindonesia.com/nasional...ta-waspadai-perang-kekinian-dan-militer-china


The best defence is the ability to retaliate.


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> The best defence is the ability to retaliate.



How? 

The supposed adversary of Indonesia in future or near future is undoubtly China or India, as they are giant in the region and in need humongous resources to cater the needs of their one billion big plus people, both of them got huge Nationalistic sentiment among their masses and if large scale malaise happened anything can trigger massif reaction from the population of the twos, including inciting external conflict. Both of them got wide array of arsenal like ICBM, Nuclear powered submarine, large number of fighter fleets, cruise missile, Frigates and Destroyer in large number and massive industrial background to sustain their arsenal and economy. 

Indonesia, somehow still clueless about such possibility. Meanwhile our position located between such heavy weight giants made my spine to shiver. Actually it was us who needed to emulate poison shrimps formula of Singapore, actually it was us who surrounded by a very much larger neighbor who got massive advantage militarily, population and economy. 

To be able to retaliate and bite such power, one needed political resolves, continuity action and sacrifice a lot of resources to nurture credible defense posture.


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> How?
> 
> The supposed adversary of Indonesia in future or near future is undoubtly China or India, as they are giant in the region and in need humongous resources to cater the needs of their one billion big plus people, both of them got huge Nationalistic sentiment among their masses and if large scale malaise happened anything can trigger massif reaction from the population of the twos, including inciting external conflict. Both of them got wide array of arsenal like ICBM, Nuclear powered submarine, large number of fighter fleets, cruise missile, Frigates and Destroyer in large number and massive industrial background to sustain their arsenal and economy.
> 
> Indonesia, somehow still clueless about such possibility. Meanwhile our position located between such heavy weight giants made my spine to shiver. Actually it was us who needed to emulate poison shrimps formula of Singapore, actually it was us who surrounded by a very much larger neighbor who got massive advantage militarily, population and economy.
> 
> To be able to retaliate and bite such power, one needed political resolves, continuity action and sacrifice a lot of resources to nurture credible defense posture.


How?? Well its up to the ruling class. Either see our northern neighbour got bolder or pursue the extreme path. Pakistan shows this already, when faced with a larger neighbor. Off course a few sanctions here and there. But in the end , they persevere. I never trust the CCP, whatever they intend to look like.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nike said:


> How?
> 
> The supposed adversary of Indonesia in future or near future is undoubtly China or India, as they are giant in the region and in need humongous resources to cater the needs of their one billion big plus people, both of them got huge Nationalistic sentiment among their masses and if large scale malaise happened anything can trigger massif reaction from the population of the twos, including inciting external conflict. Both of them got wide array of arsenal like ICBM, Nuclear powered submarine, large number of fighter fleets, cruise missile, Frigates and Destroyer in large number and massive industrial background to sustain their arsenal and economy.
> 
> Indonesia, somehow still clueless about such possibility. Meanwhile our position located between such heavy weight giants made my spine to shiver. Actually it was us who needed to emulate poison shrimps formula of Singapore, actually it was us who surrounded by a very much larger neighbor who got massive advantage militarily, population and economy.
> 
> To be able to retaliate and bite such power, one needed political resolves, continuity action and sacrifice a lot of resources to nurture credible defense posture.


Do economics first, then military, but that's just my opinion tho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

HellFireIndo said:


> Do economics first, then military, but that's just my opinion tho


Yes and that will take decades.
Rome wasn't built in a day now isn't it?


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> How?? Well its up to the ruling class. Either see our northern neighbour got bolder or pursue the extreme path. Pakistan shows this already, when faced with a larger neighbor. Off course a few sanctions here and there. But in the end , they persevere. I never trust the CCP, whatever they intend to look like.



Our ruling class nowadays came from grass roots level, look at Fahri Hamzah, Fadli Zon, Budiman Sujadmiko, Joko Widodo, and other is came from middle class or even grass roots people with humble background 


HellFireIndo said:


> Do economics first, then military, but that's just my opinion tho



Dont know if other will let us build our economy big enough and not trying to harass and bully us into submission by any means. Just look at Vietnam they dare to harass us in our Sea even when their economy is still one fifth of our.


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> So that's why they make their indigenous exocet called mansup


Yes mansup
First they make exocet part
After that they make missile

If we cannot get exocet maybe we can just buy this mansup
What I want to know is, are mansup compatible with existing exocet launcher and system? If yes so it is good


----------



## Raduga

is the damen still tryhard to beg us for the heavy frigate contract ?


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> is the damen still tryhard to beg us for the heavy frigate contract ?


Idk,i think they're already failed by restricting pkr design restrictions while maersk give us freedom to use their iver design whenever we want


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> is the damen still tryhard to beg us for the heavy frigate contract ?


They don't beg us after all Indonesia is not priority target customer for their new frigate.


Kansel said:


> Idk,i think they're already failed by restricting pkr design restrictions while maersk give us freedom to use their iver design whenever we want


Thee PKR programme already done and I believe it's done as stated and agreed in the negotiation (regarding work share, tech transfer, specification, cost etc) if suddenly you kinda butthurted about it blame the one who negotiated it in the past.
And what do you mean by they restrict the PKR design and maersk give freedom to use the design? Do you have any proof?
The design will follow based on customer requirements.

Its hard to increase the number of combat vessel when we still need to replace the old one with limited budget(need to buy another kind of ship too), and with the formation of the new fleet I think we should not replace the old ship on hull per hull basis, 6 Ahmad Yani class should be replaced with 6+ new ship and so does the parchim class.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bad sector

* TNI Sebut Proses Penganggaran Hambat Pengadaan Alutsista *
Reporter:
*Egi Adyatama*
Editor:
*Syailendra Persada*
Senin, 7 Oktober 2019 13:25 WIB 

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Kepala Staf Umum TNI Letnan Jenderal Joni Suprianto mengatakan salah satu yang menghambat TNI untuk memperkuat alat utama sistem senjata (alusista) adalah sistem penganggaran Indonesia yang tergolong lambat. Hal ini kerap membuat persenjataan militer Indonesia cenderung tertinggal dari negara lain.

"Sistem penganggaran yang dimiliki oleh negara kadang-kadang sangat panjang. Jadi pada saat barangnya datang, kesannya sudah kuno," kata Joni dalam diskusi yang digelar oleh Centre of Strategic and International Studies (CSIS), di Jakarta Pusat, Senin, 7 Oktober 2019.

Joni mengatakan saat akan membeli suatu senjata paling mutakhir, anggaran memang telah disiapkan. Namun, kata dia, terkadang proses penganggaran sampai memakan waktu hingga 5 tahun.

"Hari ini barangnya baru, tapi karena barangnya datang tiga sampai lima tahun ke depan, barangnya itu menjadi tidak update lagi," kata Joni.

Selain itu, Joni mengatakan besarnya dana tak menjamin sejalan dengan penambahan alutsista. Faktor kepentingan-kepentingan global, mulai dari Amerika hingga Rusia, ikut mempengaruhi kebijakan pembelian alutsista TNI.

"Dalam melengkapi alutsista, TNI sangat dipengaruhi oleh dua kekuatan tersebut. Tak serta merta kita punya uang, kita bisa beli," kata Joni. Pemerintah menganggarkan Rp 131 triliun untuk TNI dalam anggaran 2020. Naik dibandingkan 2019 sebesar Rp 121 triliun.

Source : https://nasional.tempo.co/read/1256...garan-hambat-pengadaan-alutsista/full&view=ok

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

HellFireIndo said:


> Do economics first, then military, but that's just my opinion tho







jek_sperrow said:


> Yes and that will take decades.
> Rome wasn't built in a day now isn't it?





Nike said:


> Dont know if other will let us build our economy big enough and not trying to harass and bully us into submission by any means. Just look at Vietnam they dare to harass us in our Sea even when their economy is still one fifth of our.



Putting priority in economic growth & stability doesn't mean we neglect other priority or other factor that sustain the economy such as defence. It just mean we should not fall into the same condition as during _Orde Lama_ when we were the region heavy weight player and yet our economic situation & living standard was very low.


----------



## bad sector

*Prabowo Siap Gabung Jokowi Jika Diberi Jabatan Menteri Pertahanan*

POLITIK | 7 Oktober 2019 11:29 Reporter :  Tim Merdeka
*Merdeka.com - *Tiga kursi menteri telah disiapkan oleh *Jokowi* untuk *Gerindra*. *Prabowo Subianto* diganjar jabatan Dewan Pertimbangan Presiden (Wantimpres) dari lawan tandingnya di *Pilpres 2019*. Selanjutnya, dua menteri atau pejabat setingkat menteri dalam kabinet.

Sumber merdeka.com dari elite Gerindra menyebut, Jokowi awalnya menawarkan menteri pertanian dan kepala badan koordinasi penanaman modal atau BKPM. Kursi untuk oposisi demi menjaga stabilitas politik kepemimpinan Jokowi-Ma'ruf lima tahun ke depan.

Jokowi menilai hal ini sesuai dengan apa yang sering difokuskan oleh Gerindra dan Prabowo. Di antaranya kedaulatan pangan dan ekonomi kerakyatan. Edhy Prabowo menjadi orang yang disebut paling pantas disorongkan jadi Mentan. Bahkan, sambil berkelakar, sudah ada pembicaraan 'Sertijab' antara Mentan Amran Sulaiman dan Edhy Prabowo.

Namun Gerindra, merasa tak tertarik dengan tawaran itu. Apalagi posisi Wantimpres, disebut bukan posisi yang strategis untuk Prabowo.

"Wantimpres itu tugasnya hanya menasihati presiden. Belum tentu juga nasihatnya diterima oleh presiden," kata sumber yang juga dekat dengan Prabowo ini.

Gerindra lebih tertarik posisi Menteri Pertahanan dalam kabinet. Bukan tanpa alasan, Prabowo selama ini juga memiliki perhatian besar pada bidang pertahanan. Dalam beberapa debat Capres misalnya, Prabowo menyoroti soal pertahanan. Mulai dari persediaan amunisi, hingga lemahnya pertahanan nasional.

Ada satu harapan lagi. Sumber ini menyebutkan, pengangkatan Prabowo sebagai menteri pertahanan juga diikuti gelar jenderal kehormatan untuk mantan Pangkostrad itu. Dengan demikian bukan lagi Letnan Jenderal Purnawirawan, tapi Jenderal Kehormatan. Dengan empat bintang.

Soal jenderal kehormatan ini bukan hal baru, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono (SBY) juga mendapat jenderal bintang empat kehormatan saat menjadi menteri.

Tahun 2004, saat era Megawati Soekarnoputri, pemerintah memberikan gelar jenderal bintang empat kehormatan pada Menkopolkam Hari Sabarno dan Kepala BIN AM Hendropriyono. Di era Gus Dur, Agum Gumelar pun mendapat gelar jenderal kehormatan. Dulu ada kebiasaan memberikan gelar jenderal penuh bagi para purnawirawan yang diangkat menjadi menteri. Hal ini tak dilakukan lagi di era SBY.

"Pak Prabowo sudah setuju kalau menteri pertahanan," kata petinggi Gerindra tersebut.

Anggota Dewan Pembina Gerindra Habiburokhman mengelak, soal tawar menawar jabatan menteri di kabinet Jokowi-Ma'ruf. Dia mengaku belum mendengar apabila Prabowo ingin jabatan Menhan.

Dia juga menolak bicara soal posisi yang diminta Gerindra di kabinet. Sebab menurut dia, antara Gerindra dan Jokowi belum bicara apa, berapa dan siapa.

"Setahu saya enggak ada itu (kursi Menhan), enggak ada pernyataan itu ya," kata Habiburokhman.

Source : https://m.merdeka.com/politik/prabowo-siap-gabung-jokowi-jika-diberi-jabatan-menteri-pertahanan.html

What's the different between Jenderal Purnawirawan and Jendral kehormatan?


----------



## Kansel

jek_sperrow said:


> They don't beg us after all Indonesia is not priority target customer for their new frigate.
> 
> Thee PKR programme already done and I believe it's done as stated and agreed in the negotiation (regarding work share, tech transfer, specification, cost etc) if suddenly you kinda butthurted about it blame the one who negotiated it in the past.
> And what do you mean by they restrict the PKR design and maersk give freedom to use the design? Do you have any proof?
> The design will follow based on customer requirements.
> 
> Its hard to increase the number of combat vessel when we still need to replace the old one with limited budget(need to buy another kind of ship too), and with the formation of the new fleet I think we should not replace the old ship on hull per hull basis, 6 Ahmad Yani class should be replaced with 6+ new ship and so does the parchim class.


Don't you see every news about iver? They offered us plug and play,local content,the ship will be builded by pt pal and design manipulation with them as the supervisor

Are you sure pkr programme have completed? Yet the target has not been fulfilled yet? Also have you see the 4% subcontract for pal about pkr programme? Im Not butthurting damen but they dont give us much freedom rather than odense

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fadine

Nike said:


> Dont know if other will let us build our economy big enough and not trying to harass and bully us into submission by any means. Just look at Vietnam they dare to harass us in our Sea even when their economy is still one fifth of our.



Nonsense, bullshit. Even when the US GDP is 1600 times higher than Vietnam, the United States cannot violate Vietnam's territorial sovereignty.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Kucing itu imut

fadine said:


> Nonsense, bullshit. Even when the US GDP is 1600 times higher than Vietnam, the United States cannot violate Vietnam's territorial sovereignty.


They can if they really want. I mean, if China can do it, why US can't? But yeah, maybe not by US fishermen. I doubt US can send their fishermen like China did to Vietnam water. Look at this news https://www.scmp.com/news/china/dip...ccuses-china-violating-its-fishing-rights-its


----------



## HellFireIndo

fadine said:


> Nonsense, bullshit. Even when the US GDP is 1600 times higher than Vietnam, the United States cannot violate Vietnam's territorial sovereignty.


Ah yes, people's militancy. But that's just one aspect of defending oneself in their own territory, not necessary reflect their combined soft + hard power abroad as a "player" in the world stage, it's basically the same thing with Afghanistan as "the Graveyard of Empires" yet Afghanistan remains what it is, not exactly a "significant power", even though they endured the British, the Soviets and the Americans.

At this moment, only the Chinese have interest in Vietnam's territory, so that aspect will have less use, especially considering that the dispute is a maritime one. So that means the only choice for them to gain significance is to compete in economic and cultural development with the rest of the region, but realistically not to attain the level of being a top player however.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

fadine said:


> Nonsense, bullshit. Even when the US GDP is 1600 times higher than Vietnam, the United States cannot violate Vietnam's territorial sovereignty.



i think what nike said us=indonesia not us(a)


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

INDONESIA
*EMPAT PANGKALAN MILITER INDONESIA ANTISIPASI ANCAMAN*
7 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR





_Hawk TNI AU di Natuna (TNI AU)_

Ketua Pusat Studi Politik dan Keamanan Unpad Muradi mengapresiasi rencana pembangunan empat pangkalan militer di Biak, Merauke, Morotai, dan Saumlaki karena hal itu bagian dari menjaga kedaulatan NKRI.

“Itu bagian dari pembacaan ancaman kita melihat geostrategi dan geopolitik. Natuna itu sudah enggak ada pilihan lain. Harus ada pangkalan yang memang menjadi simbol dan efek gentar buat negara lain, termasuk Tiongkok,” kata Muradi, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Medcom_ (7/ 10/ 2019).

Pangkalan militer di Biak, kata dia, merupakan bentuk nyata dari pemerintah hadir di sana.

“Posisi Papua yang terus diganggu oleh negara-negara asing, seperti Australia dan Papua Nugini. Itu bukan sebatas menggentarkan, tapi juga memang efek nyata bahwa Indonesia hadir di sana,” ujar Muradi.

Muradi mengapresiasi pemerintah akan menambah anggaran dalam Anggaran Pendapatan dan Belanja Negara (APBN) 2020 sebesar Rp10 triliun. Penguatan TNI juga, kata dia, mutlak dibutuhkan untuk mengantisipasi ancaman, baik itu konvensional maupun nonkonvensional. Aspek kesejahteraan prajurit pun harus diperhatikan.

Terkait dengan keamanan dan separatisme di Tanah Papua, ia menilai pendekatan militer memang bukan jalan keluar. Pendekatan lunak melalui kesejahteraan lebih dibutuhkan untuk menghilangkan konflik Papua.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

So is there a plan about pengadaan MRF for natuna,biak and morotai base?


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> INDONESIA
> *EMPAT PANGKALAN MILITER INDONESIA ANTISIPASI ANCAMAN*
> 7 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hawk TNI AU di Natuna (TNI AU)_
> 
> Ketua Pusat Studi Politik dan Keamanan Unpad Muradi mengapresiasi rencana pembangunan empat pangkalan militer di Biak, Merauke, Morotai, dan Saumlaki karena hal itu bagian dari menjaga kedaulatan NKRI.
> 
> “Itu bagian dari pembacaan ancaman kita melihat geostrategi dan geopolitik. Natuna itu sudah enggak ada pilihan lain. Harus ada pangkalan yang memang menjadi simbol dan efek gentar buat negara lain, termasuk Tiongkok,” kata Muradi, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Medcom_ (7/ 10/ 2019).
> 
> Pangkalan militer di Biak, kata dia, merupakan bentuk nyata dari pemerintah hadir di sana.
> 
> “Posisi Papua yang terus diganggu oleh negara-negara asing, seperti Australia dan Papua Nugini. Itu bukan sebatas menggentarkan, tapi juga memang efek nyata bahwa Indonesia hadir di sana,” ujar Muradi.
> 
> Muradi mengapresiasi pemerintah akan menambah anggaran dalam Anggaran Pendapatan dan Belanja Negara (APBN) 2020 sebesar Rp10 triliun. Penguatan TNI juga, kata dia, mutlak dibutuhkan untuk mengantisipasi ancaman, baik itu konvensional maupun nonkonvensional. Aspek kesejahteraan prajurit pun harus diperhatikan.
> 
> Terkait dengan keamanan dan separatisme di Tanah Papua, ia menilai pendekatan militer memang bukan jalan keluar. Pendekatan lunak melalui kesejahteraan lebih dibutuhkan untuk menghilangkan konflik Papua.
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)_
> 
> So is there a plan about pengadaan MRF for natuna,biak and morotai base?



F 16 V, and KFX

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

an insteresting photo by PT PAL fb page , is there really a front fin in the changbogo ?

*nvm i just find out they really had a retractable front fin , anyone know for what purpose ?


----------



## Nike

Should be put at economy section but the involvement of PT PINDAD made me eager to put it here

*PINDAD MENANDATANGANI KERJASAMA STRATEGIS DENGAN BARATA DAN BBI*




































PT Pindad (Persero), PT Barata Indonesia (Persero) dan PT Boma Bisma Indra (Persero) menandatangani perjanjian kerjasama strategis mengenai excavator dan traktor multiguna pada Rabu, 11 September 2019 di Gedung Heavy Machining Center PT Barata Indonesia, Gresik. Direktur Utama PT Pindad, Abraham Mose melakukan penandatangan dengan Direktur Utama PT Barata Indonesia, Oksarlidady Arifin dan Direktur Utama PT Boma Bisma Indra, Yoyok Hadi. Menteri BUMN, Rini Soemarno, Deputi BUMN Bidang Usaha Pertambangan, Industri Strategis dan Media, Fajar Harry Sampurno dan Direktur Bisnis Produk Industrial, Heri Heriswan turut menghadiri serta menyaksikan kegiatan penandatanganan perjanjian kerjasama strategis tersebut.

Rini mengemukakan rasa bangga atas berbagai sinergi BUMN termasuk kerjasama strategis yang ditandatangani pada hari ini. Dengan tetap menjaga sinergi, masing-masing BUMN dapat berkembang sehingga dapat membantu masyarakat menjadi lebih baik dan nyaman. Beliau kemudian menginstruksikan untuk menciptakan mesin asli Indonesia yang ditarget pada akhir 2023 untuk memperkuat industri nasional dan mengurangi jumlah import.

Ruang lingkup kerjasama strategis tersebut mencakup kerjasama produksi, kegiatan pemasaran dan penjualan, extended capacity serta kerjasama lain yang disepakati masing-masing pihak.

Dalam kerjasama ini PT Pindad memiliki wewenang untuk memproduksi excavator 20 ton yang akan dipasarkan oleh PT Barata Indonesia. Kemudian, PT Barata Indonesia memproduksi traktor multiguna 40hp dan dipasarkan oleh PT Pindad. Terakhir, PT Boma Bisma Indra menyediakan diesel engine untuk excavator dan traktor multiguna untuk mendukung kegiatan produksi.

Kerjasama ini bertujuan untuk memanfaatkan kemampuan masing-masing pihak dalam melaksanakan, mengembangkan, meningkatkan bidang usaha serta mengupayakan kenaikan tingkat penjualan.

Direktur utama PT Barata Indonesia, Oksarlidady Arifin dalam sambutannya berharap kerjasama strategis ini dapat memberikan manfaat yang besar bagi semua pihak. "Dengan seluruh perjanjian kerjasama strategis hari ini, saya sampaikan terima kasih sedalam-dalamnya. Semoga kerja keras kita memberi nilai tambah bagi industri nasional" ujar Oksarlidady.

Abraham Mose optimistis bahwa perjanjian kerjasama strategis ini dapat meningkatkan Tingkat Komponen Dalam Negeri (TKDN) pada industri alat berat, namun tidak terbatas pada excavator dan traktor multiguna.

Kerjasama yang dilakukan memiliki dampak positif untuk meningkatkan produksi, memperluas pasar hingga menaikkan tingkat penjualan masing-masing pihak dengan bahan baku yang berasal dari dalam negeri

Adapun BUMN dan korporasi lain yang menandatangani nota kesepahaman yaitu PT KAI, PT Inka, PT LEN, PT Pelindo 3, PT Garam, PT Krakatau Steel (Persero), PT Inuki (Persero), PT Dahana (Persero), PT Bhanda Ghara Reksa (Persero), PT KIMA (Kawasan Industri Makasar), PT Pesonna Indonesia Jaya, PT Dok Perkapalan Surabaya, dan PT Pelindo Marine Service. (raka)

https://pindad.com/pindad-menandatangani-kerjasama-strategis-dengan-barata-dan-bbi

Most of US heavy duty military equipment had basic roots from heavy duty commercial vehicles such as mining and heavy duty trucks. The resolve to made local made heavy diesel engines for such vehicles will made us one step closer to nurture our defense needs in near future. As the production line for such commercial vehicles can be altered toward military purpose when the tooling and gears provided.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> an insteresting photo by PT PAL fb page , is there really a front fin in the changbogo ?
> 
> *nvm i just find out they really had a retractable front fin , anyone know for what purpose ?


Aren't fins (sail) in submarines act as a stabilizer?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Kansel said:


> Don't you see every news about iver?


No, i don't.


Kansel said:


> They offered us plug and play,local content,the ship will be builded by pt pal and design manipulation with them as the supervisor


Like I said the design will follow customer requirements, if we want additional VLS/ weapons/ sensor it can be done and we can utilize the stanflex modules, the stanflex modules size measuring 3m (Length), 3.5m(Width), and 2.5m (height) and iver have 6 slots for it.
The same with omega,
_The Omega frigate features two large multi mission bays: One amidship and one at the stern. As is the trend with latest generation frigates (Type 26 and FTI/Belharra) the midship multimission bay goes across from port to starboard sides with an overhead handling system to load and move containers or launch and recover RHIBS or USVs/UUVs. The midship multimission bay is large enough to accommodate up to 4x 20 foot containers and the stern multmission bay can accommodate 2x 20 foot containers. Note that there is an additional space on the upper deck, next to the anti-ship missile launchers for 2x additional containers._
There is also other options for the radar, it depends on the customer.
The PKR is not so much plug and play because of its size, its not that big so there is not much options for it.
We only able to build the hull for now so there is not much local content, I believe we can get the omega/ iver / other to be built by PAL.



Kansel said:


> Are you sure pkr programme have completed?


Yes, afaik the contract was for 2 Light Frigate, and its already commissioned by TNI AL, with possibilities of additional order.


Kansel said:


> Yet the target has not been fulfilled yet?


What target.


Kansel said:


> Also have you see the 4% subcontract for pal about pkr programme? Im Not butthurting damen but they dont give us much freedom rather than odense


Because the weapons, sensor, electronics, engine and gearbox etc still imported, Pal only build the hull, ain't even doing the research development so don't expect them to get x% of project value, next time ask more and pay more then.



Raduga said:


> an insteresting photo by PT PAL fb page , is there really a front fin in the changbogo ?
> 
> *nvm i just find out they really had a retractable front fin , anyone know for what purpose ?


Buat ngebantu ngarahin moncong kasel naik ato turun kek canard di pespur.

Mungkin kita butuh trit baru buat ngebahas masalah domestik, bisa untuk membahas seperti perpolitikan dan keamanan yang dari pada OOT di trit ini lebih baik dipindah aja biar yang disini fokus militer, bisa buat bahas kayak kemarin masalah papua ato juga pemilu bisa juga diskusi kebijakan pemerintah, diskusi masalah ribut ato konflik internal ato bencana atau cuman buat ngobrol santai member indo, dan yang pasti bahasa inggris ngga harus, biar yang lain bisa lebih ikut menyuarakan suaranya lebih bebas.
:v just my receh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

jek_sperrow said:


> No, i don't.
> 
> Like I said the design will follow customer requirements, if we want additional VLS/ weapons/ sensor it can be done and we can utilize the stanflex modules, the stanflex modules size measuring 3m (Length), 3.5m(Width), and 2.5m (height) and iver have 6 slots for it.
> The same with omega,
> _The Omega frigate features two large multi mission bays: One amidship and one at the stern. As is the trend with latest generation frigates (Type 26 and FTI/Belharra) the midship multimission bay goes across from port to starboard sides with an overhead handling system to load and move containers or launch and recover RHIBS or USVs/UUVs. The midship multimission bay is large enough to accommodate up to 4x 20 foot containers and the stern multmission bay can accommodate 2x 20 foot containers. Note that there is an additional space on the upper deck, next to the anti-ship missile launchers for 2x additional containers._
> There is also other options for the radar, it depends on the customer.
> The PKR is not so much plug and play because of its size, its not that big so there is not much options for it.
> We only able to build the hull for now so there is not much local content, I believe we can get the omega/ iver / other to be built by PAL.
> 
> 
> Yes, afaik the contract was for 2 Light Frigate, and its already commissioned by TNI AL, with possibilities of additional order.
> 
> What target.
> 
> Because the weapons, sensor, electronics, engine and gearbox etc still imported, Pal only building the hull, ain't even doing the research development so don't expect them to get x% of project value, next time ask more and pay more then.
> 
> 
> Buat ngebantu ngarahin moncong kasel naik ato turun kek canard di pespur.
> 
> Mungkin kita butuh trit baru buat ngebahas masalah domestik, bisa untuk membahas seperti perpolitikan dan keamanan yang dari pada OOT di trit ini lebih baik dipindah aja biar yang disini fokus militer, bisa buat bahas kayak kemarin masalah papua ato juga pemilu bisa juga diskusi kebijakan pemerintah, atau cuman buat ngobrol santai member indo, dan yang pasti bahasa inggris ngga harus, biar yang lain bisa lebih ikut menyuarakan suaranya lebih bebas.
> :v just my receh.


I dont thinj Omega is the best choice cause its just a mockup and the price probably much more expensive than iver itself but i i heard they do want extend the current iver into "light destroyer" status lets just wait and see

Yeah i know pkr had been contracted for 2 unit but the target is about 6 unit to replace van speijk yet we canceled the programme and change it into heavy frigate


----------



## barjo

jek_sperrow said:


> Because the weapons, sensor, electronics, engine and gearbox etc still imported, Pal only building the hull, ain't even doing the research development so don't expect them to get x% of project value, next time ask more and pay more then.
> 
> 
> Buat ngebantu ngarahin moncong kasel naik ato turun kek canard di pespur.
> 
> Mungkin kita butuh trit baru buat ngebahas masalah domestik, bisa untuk membahas seperti perpolitikan dan keamanan yang dari pada OOT di trit ini lebih baik dipindah aja biar yang disini fokus militer, bisa buat bahas kayak kemarin masalah papua ato juga pemilu bisa juga diskusi kebijakan pemerintah, atau cuman buat ngobrol santai member indo, dan yang pasti bahasa inggris ngga harus, biar yang lain bisa lebih ikut menyuarakan suaranya lebih bebas.
> :v just my receh.


I prefer bring a big bat or big axe than paying them more bro... it just me


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> I dont thinj Omega is the best choice cause its just a mockup and the price probably much more expensive than iver itself but i i heard they do want extend the current iver into "light destroyer" status lets just wait and see
> 
> Yeah i know pkr had been contracted for 2 unit but the target is about 6 unit to replace van speijk yet we canceled the programme and change it into heavy frigate


they can , if they decide to use new generation APAR radar , it would get rid the need of giant SMART-L mast on the deck , thus more room for stanflex module .


----------



## NEKONEKO

Kansel said:


> I dont thinj Omega is the best choice cause its just a mockup and the price probably much more expensive than iver itself but i i heard they do want extend the current iver into "light destroyer" status lets just wait and see
> 
> Yeah i know pkr had been contracted for 2 unit but the target is about 6 unit to replace van speijk yet we canceled the programme and change it into heavy frigate


I prefer iver, but seriously we need to stop the "we will have iver soon" it ain't official yet, lets wait patiently, someone said about something big will happen soon, then lets all just wait and no need to be over hyped.

Also

Wake me up when October end*♪*


----------



## Raduga

LOL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181226238041440257Hope's everyone in the tent are ok


----------



## barjo

Raduga said:


> LOL
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181226238041440257Hope's everyone in the tent are ok


Ilang jatah makan seminggu 

Now I know the insurgent filling in front of hind


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi, Rutte dress in batik clothing for meeting*
7th Oct 2019 14:30





Dutch Prime Minister (left) signs a guest book accompanied by Indonesian President Joko Widodo (right) at the Bogor Presidential Palace in West Java on Monday, Oct 7, 2019. (ANTARA/Agus Salim/Sw)

Bogor (ANTARA) - Indonesian President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and Dutch Prime Minister Mark Rutte both apparently made the same choice of wearing long-sleeved batik for their bilateral meeting at the Bogor Presidential Palace, West Java, Monday.

The appearance of both leaders bore similarity, as the batik they had worn were brown-black in color that matched with their black trousers.

After receiving a warm welcome from President Jokowi and children in traditional clothing at the palace stairs, Rutte entered the building to sign a guest book. Thereafter, Jokowi and Rutte held talks in the company of their officials.

Related news: President Jokowi receives Dutch Prime Minister

The duo also had lunch together and engaged in informal talks at the veranda of the Bogor Palace after Rutte planted a tree in the palace yard.

The leaders will hold discussions pertaining to the concerns of future strategic bilateral cooperation between both nations based on the principle of comprehensive partnership as stated by the Indonesian Foreign Affairs Ministry.

Rutte's visit to Indonesia is part of a series of his visits to Southeast Asian and Pacific countries that will also take him to New Zealand and Australia.

*Dutch Chief Adviser for Foreign Affairs and Defense as well as the National Coordinator for Security and Counterterrorism are accompanying Rutte during his visit.*

During this day-long visit to Indonesia, Rutte will also hold meetings with businessmen, students, academics, and alumni of Dutch institutes of higher education in Jakarta.

Rutte had last paid a visit to Indonesia in November 2016.

Related news: Indonesia, Netherlands reach comprehensive partnership 



Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/134240/jokowi-rutte-dress-in-batik-clothing-for-meeting


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> Should be put at economy section but the involvement of PT PINDAD made me eager to put it here
> 
> *PINDAD MENANDATANGANI KERJASAMA STRATEGIS DENGAN BARATA DAN BBI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT Pindad (Persero), PT Barata Indonesia (Persero) dan PT Boma Bisma Indra (Persero) menandatangani perjanjian kerjasama strategis mengenai excavator dan traktor multiguna pada Rabu, 11 September 2019 di Gedung Heavy Machining Center PT Barata Indonesia, Gresik. Direktur Utama PT Pindad, Abraham Mose melakukan penandatangan dengan Direktur Utama PT Barata Indonesia, Oksarlidady Arifin dan Direktur Utama PT Boma Bisma Indra, Yoyok Hadi. Menteri BUMN, Rini Soemarno, Deputi BUMN Bidang Usaha Pertambangan, Industri Strategis dan Media, Fajar Harry Sampurno dan Direktur Bisnis Produk Industrial, Heri Heriswan turut menghadiri serta menyaksikan kegiatan penandatanganan perjanjian kerjasama strategis tersebut.
> 
> Rini mengemukakan rasa bangga atas berbagai sinergi BUMN termasuk kerjasama strategis yang ditandatangani pada hari ini. Dengan tetap menjaga sinergi, masing-masing BUMN dapat berkembang sehingga dapat membantu masyarakat menjadi lebih baik dan nyaman. Beliau kemudian menginstruksikan untuk menciptakan mesin asli Indonesia yang ditarget pada akhir 2023 untuk memperkuat industri nasional dan mengurangi jumlah import.
> 
> Ruang lingkup kerjasama strategis tersebut mencakup kerjasama produksi, kegiatan pemasaran dan penjualan, extended capacity serta kerjasama lain yang disepakati masing-masing pihak.
> 
> Dalam kerjasama ini PT Pindad memiliki wewenang untuk memproduksi excavator 20 ton yang akan dipasarkan oleh PT Barata Indonesia. Kemudian, PT Barata Indonesia memproduksi traktor multiguna 40hp dan dipasarkan oleh PT Pindad. Terakhir, PT Boma Bisma Indra menyediakan diesel engine untuk excavator dan traktor multiguna untuk mendukung kegiatan produksi.
> 
> Kerjasama ini bertujuan untuk memanfaatkan kemampuan masing-masing pihak dalam melaksanakan, mengembangkan, meningkatkan bidang usaha serta mengupayakan kenaikan tingkat penjualan.
> 
> Direktur utama PT Barata Indonesia, Oksarlidady Arifin dalam sambutannya berharap kerjasama strategis ini dapat memberikan manfaat yang besar bagi semua pihak. "Dengan seluruh perjanjian kerjasama strategis hari ini, saya sampaikan terima kasih sedalam-dalamnya. Semoga kerja keras kita memberi nilai tambah bagi industri nasional" ujar Oksarlidady.
> 
> Abraham Mose optimistis bahwa perjanjian kerjasama strategis ini dapat meningkatkan Tingkat Komponen Dalam Negeri (TKDN) pada industri alat berat, namun tidak terbatas pada excavator dan traktor multiguna.
> 
> Kerjasama yang dilakukan memiliki dampak positif untuk meningkatkan produksi, memperluas pasar hingga menaikkan tingkat penjualan masing-masing pihak dengan bahan baku yang berasal dari dalam negeri
> 
> Adapun BUMN dan korporasi lain yang menandatangani nota kesepahaman yaitu PT KAI, PT Inka, PT LEN, PT Pelindo 3, PT Garam, PT Krakatau Steel (Persero), PT Inuki (Persero), PT Dahana (Persero), PT Bhanda Ghara Reksa (Persero), PT KIMA (Kawasan Industri Makasar), PT Pesonna Indonesia Jaya, PT Dok Perkapalan Surabaya, dan PT Pelindo Marine Service. (raka)
> 
> https://pindad.com/pindad-menandatangani-kerjasama-strategis-dengan-barata-dan-bbi
> 
> Most of US heavy duty military equipment had basic roots from heavy duty commercial vehicles such as mining and heavy duty trucks. The resolve to made local made heavy diesel engines for such vehicles will made us one step closer to nurture our defense needs in near future. As the production line for such commercial vehicles can be altered toward military purpose when the tooling and gears provided.


This is a big deal. We are really on a right path after the last cooperation between bumn that enable us to maufacture our own submarine hull. This is another great news that would make a great impact to heavy industry in general and defense industry specifically Pindad and it's Ranpur. Kudos to BUMN Minister 



Raduga said:


> LOL
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181226238041440257Hope's everyone in the tent are ok


Ouch....yea, I hope everyone are ok. This is one of the reason we prefer Chinook over Mi26, when Mi land close to semi permanent house in remote area they might lose all their genteng


----------



## Nike

Selamat HUT TNI 74

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Nike said:


> *Jokowi, Rutte dress in batik clothing for meeting*
> 7th Oct 2019 14:30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dutch Prime Minister (left) signs a guest book accompanied by Indonesian President Joko Widodo (right) at the Bogor Presidential Palace in West Java on Monday, Oct 7, 2019. (ANTARA/Agus Salim/Sw)
> 
> Bogor (ANTARA) - Indonesian President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and Dutch Prime Minister Mark Rutte both apparently made the same choice of wearing long-sleeved batik for their bilateral meeting at the Bogor Presidential Palace, West Java, Monday.
> 
> The appearance of both leaders bore similarity, as the batik they had worn were brown-black in color that matched with their black trousers.
> 
> After receiving a warm welcome from President Jokowi and children in traditional clothing at the palace stairs, Rutte entered the building to sign a guest book. Thereafter, Jokowi and Rutte held talks in the company of their officials.
> 
> Related news: President Jokowi receives Dutch Prime Minister
> 
> The duo also had lunch together and engaged in informal talks at the veranda of the Bogor Palace after Rutte planted a tree in the palace yard.
> 
> The leaders will hold discussions pertaining to the concerns of future strategic bilateral cooperation between both nations based on the principle of comprehensive partnership as stated by the Indonesian Foreign Affairs Ministry.
> 
> Rutte's visit to Indonesia is part of a series of his visits to Southeast Asian and Pacific countries that will also take him to New Zealand and Australia.
> 
> *Dutch Chief Adviser for Foreign Affairs and Defense as well as the National Coordinator for Security and Counterterrorism are accompanying Rutte during his visit.*
> 
> During this day-long visit to Indonesia, Rutte will also hold meetings with businessmen, students, academics, and alumni of Dutch institutes of higher education in Jakarta.
> 
> Rutte had last paid a visit to Indonesia in November 2016.
> 
> Related news: Indonesia, Netherlands reach comprehensive partnership
> 
> 
> 
> Editor: Rahmad Nasution
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/134240/jokowi-rutte-dress-in-batik-clothing-for-meeting


Rutte lost the Netherlands’ provincial legislatures election to Thierry Baudet from PvD. Baudet also openly support Papua separatist. Hopefully that guy never become the PM in the future. 



Nike said:


> Should be put at economy section but the involvement of PT PINDAD made me eager to put it here
> 
> *PINDAD MENANDATANGANI KERJASAMA STRATEGIS DENGAN BARATA DAN BBI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT Pindad (Persero), PT Barata Indonesia (Persero) dan PT Boma Bisma Indra (Persero) menandatangani perjanjian kerjasama strategis mengenai excavator dan traktor multiguna pada Rabu, 11 September 2019 di Gedung Heavy Machining Center PT Barata Indonesia, Gresik. Direktur Utama PT Pindad, Abraham Mose melakukan penandatangan dengan Direktur Utama PT Barata Indonesia, Oksarlidady Arifin dan Direktur Utama PT Boma Bisma Indra, Yoyok Hadi. Menteri BUMN, Rini Soemarno, Deputi BUMN Bidang Usaha Pertambangan, Industri Strategis dan Media, Fajar Harry Sampurno dan Direktur Bisnis Produk Industrial, Heri Heriswan turut menghadiri serta menyaksikan kegiatan penandatanganan perjanjian kerjasama strategis tersebut.
> 
> Rini mengemukakan rasa bangga atas berbagai sinergi BUMN termasuk kerjasama strategis yang ditandatangani pada hari ini. Dengan tetap menjaga sinergi, masing-masing BUMN dapat berkembang sehingga dapat membantu masyarakat menjadi lebih baik dan nyaman. Beliau kemudian menginstruksikan untuk menciptakan mesin asli Indonesia yang ditarget pada akhir 2023 untuk memperkuat industri nasional dan mengurangi jumlah import.
> 
> Ruang lingkup kerjasama strategis tersebut mencakup kerjasama produksi, kegiatan pemasaran dan penjualan, extended capacity serta kerjasama lain yang disepakati masing-masing pihak.
> 
> Dalam kerjasama ini PT Pindad memiliki wewenang untuk memproduksi excavator 20 ton yang akan dipasarkan oleh PT Barata Indonesia. Kemudian, PT Barata Indonesia memproduksi traktor multiguna 40hp dan dipasarkan oleh PT Pindad. Terakhir, PT Boma Bisma Indra menyediakan diesel engine untuk excavator dan traktor multiguna untuk mendukung kegiatan produksi.
> 
> Kerjasama ini bertujuan untuk memanfaatkan kemampuan masing-masing pihak dalam melaksanakan, mengembangkan, meningkatkan bidang usaha serta mengupayakan kenaikan tingkat penjualan.
> 
> Direktur utama PT Barata Indonesia, Oksarlidady Arifin dalam sambutannya berharap kerjasama strategis ini dapat memberikan manfaat yang besar bagi semua pihak. "Dengan seluruh perjanjian kerjasama strategis hari ini, saya sampaikan terima kasih sedalam-dalamnya. Semoga kerja keras kita memberi nilai tambah bagi industri nasional" ujar Oksarlidady.
> 
> Abraham Mose optimistis bahwa perjanjian kerjasama strategis ini dapat meningkatkan Tingkat Komponen Dalam Negeri (TKDN) pada industri alat berat, namun tidak terbatas pada excavator dan traktor multiguna.
> 
> Kerjasama yang dilakukan memiliki dampak positif untuk meningkatkan produksi, memperluas pasar hingga menaikkan tingkat penjualan masing-masing pihak dengan bahan baku yang berasal dari dalam negeri
> 
> Adapun BUMN dan korporasi lain yang menandatangani nota kesepahaman yaitu PT KAI, PT Inka, PT LEN, PT Pelindo 3, PT Garam, PT Krakatau Steel (Persero), PT Inuki (Persero), PT Dahana (Persero), PT Bhanda Ghara Reksa (Persero), PT KIMA (Kawasan Industri Makasar), PT Pesonna Indonesia Jaya, PT Dok Perkapalan Surabaya, dan PT Pelindo Marine Service. (raka)
> 
> https://pindad.com/pindad-menandatangani-kerjasama-strategis-dengan-barata-dan-bbi
> 
> Most of US heavy duty military equipment had basic roots from heavy duty commercial vehicles such as mining and heavy duty trucks. The resolve to made local made heavy diesel engines for such vehicles will made us one step closer to nurture our defense needs in near future. As the production line for such commercial vehicles can be altered toward military purpose when the tooling and gears provided.


Dalam pengembangan mesin PT BBI kerja sama dengan Doosan Infracore from Korsel.
https://www.jawapos.com/ekonomi/bis...n-korsel-kembangkan-mesin-berbahan-bakar-b30/


----------



## Kansel

jek_sperrow said:


> I prefer iver, but seriously we need to stop the "we will have iver soon" it ain't official yet, lets wait patiently, someone said about something big will happen soon, then lets all just wait and no need to be over hyped.
> 
> Also
> 
> Wake me up when October end*♪*


Sorry,its my god damnit habit langsung nyebut merek lmao


----------



## Raduga

if somehow parchim replacement tender got announced , should we give SAAB a chance ? (with tot offcourse) 








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1268173423347543


----------



## barjo

Raduga said:


> if somehow parchim replacement tender got announced , should we give SAAB a chance ? (with tot offcourse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1268173423347543


Not really tech that some shipyard mastered yet, they will closed many welding and iron works, also not good bussines for nation iron ore producer like us, we may make bancrupt krakatau


----------



## Raduga

barjo said:


> Not really tech that some shipyard mastered yet, they will closed many welding and iron works, also not good bussines for nation iron ore producer like us, we may make bancrupt krakatau


hmmmm we're already experimenting with fibre carbon/fibreglass material for marine purpose with lundin aren't we ?


----------



## barjo

Raduga said:


> hmmmm we're already experimenting with fibre carbon/fibreglass material for marine purpose with lundin aren't we ?


Yeah the one and only


----------



## Gundala

Raduga said:


> if somehow parchim replacement tender got announced , should we give SAAB a chance ? (with tot offcourse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1268173423347543


I'd rather we build our own larger version of KCR 60. Within our National General Def strategy I see that we are going to need alot corvette and KCR 60/40. It would be wise now that we have our own design KCR 60 to develop it further. Lets feed our own Engineers for this type/class design. To be honest I would love to see open tender design competition for class larger than 60m, so we know what our real capacity in design thruout the country. Im pretty sure that we all going to be surprised seeing how good our engineers are, pretty much like the robot competition or any other scientific competition we have been joining in couple years back. The only downside is prolly no kickback for oknum


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Nike said:


> Selamat HUT TNI 74
> View attachment 582861
> View attachment 582862
> View attachment 582863
> View attachment 582864
> View attachment 582865
> View attachment 582866
> View attachment 582867
> View attachment 582868


From the first pic..my opinion we need to develop a aircavalry much more.. helo born with bell, blackhawk, chinook and apache as air cover,caracal as command helo and medivac


----------



## Raduga

Gundala said:


> I'd rather we build our own larger version of KCR 60. Within our National General Def strategy I see that we are going to need alot corvette and KCR 60/40. It would be wise now that we have our own design KCR 60 to develop it further. Lets feed our own Engineers for this type/class design. To be honest I would love to see open tender design competition for class larger than 60m, so we know what our real capacity in design thruout the country. Im pretty sure that we all going to be surprised seeing how good our engineers are, pretty much like the robot competition or any other scientific competition we have been joining in couple years back. The only downside is prolly no kickback for oknum


hearing about "kickback" i'd really hope the heavy frigate tender doesn't ended up like the scorpion procurement  .


----------



## Kucing itu imut

http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/10/indonesia-delays-payment-for-s-koreas.html?m=1

Again


----------



## Fl0gger

HellFireIndo said:


> Konon pada era Perang Kemerdekaan, banyak didatangkan pakar2 Militer dari Jerman yang banyak menganggur pasca perang, untuk membantu usaha pembentukan tentara profesional yang nantinya menjadi cikal bakal TNI. Contoh yang paling kentara adalah sistem Wehrkreis/ Military District, dan pada perang kemerdekaan memang wilayah2 operasi pasukan Republik dibagi atas WK I, WK II, WK III dst...yang sekarang berevolusi menjadi sistem KODAM. Contoh yang tidak terlalu kentara adalah _Goose Step_ TNI yang jelas bukan berasal dari legacy pemikiran Jepang maupun Belanda, karena mereka tidak pakai _Goose Step_, hanya Jerman yang secara luas memakainya dalam Drill dan March mereka (bandingkan saja _Goose Step_ TNI paling mirip punya negara mana).
> 
> Menurut saya pengaruh KNIL lebih signifikan dalam membentuk TNI modern daripada PETA, terutama dalam bagaimana KNIL membentuk organisasi TNI dan pola pikir TNI yang cenderung internal (melihat ke dalam) dan fokus ke COIN/anti-separatisme. Jajaran perwira militer TNI di awal kemerdekaan sampai akhir Orla banyak didominasi ex-KNIL (Nasution, Suharto, Yani) sedangkan yang ex-PETA saja dan tidak pernah di KNIL, pengaruhnya tidak terlalu signifikan (Kolonel mulu..). Pada perekrutan dan pelatihan anggota2 baru TNI, dilakukan di mess2 peninggalan Belanda, dan jelas dengan alasan familiaritas, mess2 tersebut dijalankan oleh pamong2 yang kebanyakan ex-KNIL, yang tentu melatih dan membentuk prajurit berdasarkan pengalaman mereka di KNIL.
> 
> Kalau untuk DOKTRIN, rasanya tidak perlu dijelaskan disini, karena Wikipedia, Buku2 dsb.. banyak memuat definisi dari DOKTRIN, maka anggap saja definisi saya akan apa itu DOKTRIN sama dengan yang tertera di buku.


oh begitu konon...siap....


----------



## Raduga

Kucing itu imut said:


> http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/10/indonesia-delays-payment-for-s-koreas.html?m=1
> 
> Again


itu berita lama yang dibangkitin lagi sama media nya , apa emang pernyataan baru baru ini ?


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Raduga said:


> itu berita lama yang dibangkitin lagi sama media nya , apa emang pernyataan baru baru ini ?


Well, it's newly published. There's no way they don't understand that news should cover the latest information, right?

*teringat berita hoax dan situs berita abal-abal yang bertebaran*

Oops. Who knows ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## HellFireIndo

That guy was annoying as ****, for no apparent reason he started attacking my statements, pretending to be polite or some shit like that, edgy kid.


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> LOL
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181226238041440257Hope's everyone in the tent are ok


Imagine if it was mi 26,i think i know why tni dont purchase additional mi 35 and mi 26 for sure



HellFireIndo said:


> That guy was annoying as ****, for no apparent reason he started attacking my statements, pretending to be polite or some shit like that, edgy kid.


Take it slow bru,let it go



Raduga said:


> they can , if they decide to use new generation APAR radar , it would get rid the need of giant SMART-L mast on the deck , thus more room for stanflex module .
> View attachment 582860


The possibility to use apar block II and smart L radar in our heavy frigate is kinda high tho lets just wait till, November maybe? Shopping spree on the way fam


----------



## Raduga

HellFireIndo said:


> That guy was annoying as ****, for no apparent reason he started attacking my statements, pretending to be polite or some shit like that, edgy kid.


you just serve the troll , that was his main intention anyway , ignoring is the best way to deal with such .


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Cromwell said:


> Dutch MPs openly support West Papua separatist movements
> View attachment 578310
> View attachment 578311
> View attachment 578312
> View attachment 578313
> View attachment 578314





Nike said:


> *Jokowi, Rutte dress in batik clothing for meeting*
> 7th Oct 2019 14:30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dutch Prime Minister (left) signs a guest book accompanied by Indonesian President Joko Widodo (right) at the Bogor Presidential Palace in West Java on Monday, Oct 7, 2019. (ANTARA/Agus Salim/Sw)
> 
> Bogor (ANTARA) - Indonesian President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and Dutch Prime Minister Mark Rutte both apparently made the same choice of wearing long-sleeved batik for their bilateral meeting at the Bogor Presidential Palace, West Java, Monday.
> 
> The appearance of both leaders bore similarity, as the batik they had worn were brown-black in color that matched with their black trousers.
> 
> After receiving a warm welcome from President Jokowi and children in traditional clothing at the palace stairs, Rutte entered the building to sign a guest book. Thereafter, Jokowi and Rutte held talks in the company of their officials.
> 
> Related news: President Jokowi receives Dutch Prime Minister
> 
> The duo also had lunch together and engaged in informal talks at the veranda of the Bogor Palace after Rutte planted a tree in the palace yard.
> 
> The leaders will hold discussions pertaining to the concerns of future strategic bilateral cooperation between both nations based on the principle of comprehensive partnership as stated by the Indonesian Foreign Affairs Ministry.
> 
> Rutte's visit to Indonesia is part of a series of his visits to Southeast Asian and Pacific countries that will also take him to New Zealand and Australia.
> 
> *Dutch Chief Adviser for Foreign Affairs and Defense as well as the National Coordinator for Security and Counterterrorism are accompanying Rutte during his visit.*
> 
> During this day-long visit to Indonesia, Rutte will also hold meetings with businessmen, students, academics, and alumni of Dutch institutes of higher education in Jakarta.
> 
> Rutte had last paid a visit to Indonesia in November 2016.
> 
> Related news: Indonesia, Netherlands reach comprehensive partnership
> 
> Editor: Rahmad Nasution
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/134240/jokowi-rutte-dress-in-batik-clothing-for-meeting


Future bilateral cooperation and Netherlands position regarding Papua issues both are important but I think the dutch will be more careful with the second.



HellFireIndo said:


> That guy was annoying as ****, for no apparent reason he started attacking my statements, pretending to be polite or some shit like that, edgy kid.


What happened, what did I miss?


----------



## Raduga

kopaska coming out from the torpedo tube 








somebody really need to clean that barnacles for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

jek_sperrow said:


> Future bilateral cooperation and Netherlands position regarding Papua issues both are important but I think the dutch will be more careful with the second.
> 
> 
> What happened, what did I miss?


Well a couple months ago my colleague took picture of interesting discussion with Damen representatives and the visit to Divisi Kapal Perang. Reading what they fiercely promote quite reasonable but then the scope of works must get increase from previous total value but then if the planned 720 Millions USD goes to PKR, you all can guess fishy works happen again. There are factions which endorse PKR continuation and those opt for new and bigger design, interesting development.
Meanwhile;
Original idea about Hawk 109/209 it was proposed IPTN would get co-production scheme valued 35% offset and planned to acquire up to 69 units for 6 squadrons

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Well a couple months ago my colleague took picture of interesting discussion with Damen representatives and the visit to Divisi Kapal Perang. Reading what they fiercely promote quite reasonable but then the scope of works must get increase from previous total value. There are factions which endorse PKR continuation and those opt for new and bigger design, interesting development.
> Meanwhile;
> Original idea about Hawk 109/209 it was proposed IPTN would get co-production scheme valued 35% offset and planned to acquire up to 69 units for 6 squadrons
> View attachment 582920


why the plan stopped ? asian financial crisis ?


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> why the plan stopped ? asian financial crisis ?


IMF suggestion to cut off strategic programme in order to rescue our economy backthen.


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> IMF suggestion to cut off strategic programme in order to rescue our economy backthen.


Ah yes,including N250 project


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> Original idea about Hawk 109/209 it was proposed IPTN would get co-production scheme valued 35% offset and planned to acquire up to 69 units for 6 squadrons


My memory is kinda fuzzy about this Hawk thing back then. Tho I remember clearly it was suppouse to be era "tinggal landas" for the aviation industry and AU. The additional F16 purchased plan was there and Sukohi as well. It was a huge news locally and around asean, simply because the huge numbers ordered. The overall plan was to launch N250 (turboprop) followed by N2130 (Jet), and with those offset it would create cash flow stream/experience to IPTN (PT.DI) as well for further development and partnership with other aviation industry.

Our former Habibie has a plan to mass product the N250 then work on trying to manufacture/assembly our own turboprop engine (PT. Nusantara Turbin dan Propulsi/UMC). His approach was Top down instead of down to top referring about building local aviation industry. The idea was if we can produce N250 in large quantities then we can create local supplier/industry as it will meet its economic scale. He was trying to build a solid fondation of aviation industry so it might smoothen the step to creating our own fighter in a future (with local industry ready to support it). But 2 decades later we are starting all over again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
If army keep looking forward for M777 and in the end deciding on it,its a great decision to standartize into 155 MM and we're getting chinook later tho,also hoping for a bulk order on this one,still getting vibes by Napoleon Bonaparte quotes "God is on the side with best altillery"




Thanks for the photo sis @Nike



Gundala said:


> My memory is kinda fuzzy about this Hawk thing back then. Tho I remember clearly it was suppouse to be era "tinggal landas" for the aviation industry and AU. The additional F16 purchased plan was there and Sukohi as well. It was a huge news locally and around asean, simply because the huge numbers ordered. The overall plan was to launch N250 (turboprop) followed by N2130 (Jet), and with those offset it would create cash flow stream/experience to IPTN (PT.DI) as well for further development and partnership with other aviation industry.
> 
> Our former Habibie has a plan to mass product the N250 then work on trying to manufacture/assembly our own turboprop engine (PT. Nusantara Turbin dan Propulsi/UMC). His approach was Top down instead of down to top referring about building local aviation industry. The idea was if we can produce N250 in large quantities then we can create local supplier/industry as it will meet its economic scale. He was trying to build a solid fondation of aviation industry so it might smoothen the step to creating our own fighter in a future (with local industry ready to support it). But 2 decades later we are starting all over again


Feels bad for Mr. Habibie tho every good decision/plan he make mostly got canceled because "political shit" things ex:K21,N250,N2130


----------



## Gundala

Kucing itu imut said:


> Well, it's newly published. There's no way they don't understand that news should cover the latest information, right?
> 
> *teringat berita hoax dan situs berita abal-abal yang bertebaran*
> 
> Oops. Who knows ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


No biggie, with the govenrment in transition phase its expected. Supported by Statement from Opposition party, and afaik the negotiation is still in progress which is set to be done this 2019. Paling cuman gorengan pihak partai oposisi mereka disana, apalagi ada pernyataan kekhawatiran kebocoran teknologi juga. Takut kita intip kayaknya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Well a couple months ago my colleague took picture of interesting discussion with Damen representatives and the visit to Divisi Kapal Perang. Reading what they fiercely promote quite reasonable but then the scope of works must get increase from previous total value but then if the planned 720 Millions USD goes to PKR, you all can guess fishy works happen again. There are factions which endorse PKR continuation and those opt for new and bigger design, interesting development.
> Meanwhile;
> Original idea about Hawk 109/209 it was proposed IPTN would get co-production scheme valued 35% offset and planned to acquire up to 69 units for 6 squadrons
> View attachment 582920



Around 69 Hawk and 64 F 16 OCU is our initial goals. After Arms embargoe ABRI looking to procure at least 32 Flanker for initial order. 

For the Army i am remember they got offer for Leopard 1 plus wiesel as recon unit, looking for Scud missiles excess from Russia and looking for French APC

ASEAN finance crisis hit us very hard, not to mention corrupt practices among higher officers severely impacted our defense capability


----------



## striver44

*Should TNI AU find another alternative??*

*How Did a 30-Year-Old Jet Dodge the Pentagon's Latest Missile?*


The AIM-9X Sidewinder failed to bring down an aging attack jet.

By Kyle Mizokami
Jun 26, 2017





ANADOLU AGENCY.GETTY IMAGES
By now you've probably heard that a U.S. fighter shot down a Syrian jet about a week ago. What you might not know is that before the F/A-18E hit its target, it missed–and it missed with the best, newest U.S. missile.

On June 18, just moments after a Syrian Arab Air Force Su-22 attacked Coalition forces, a U.S. Navy F/A-18E Super Hornet strike fighter rolled into a firing position and opened fire. The Super Hornet locked onto the Su-22 "Fitter" and launched the Military's most advanced short-range air-to-air missile, which promptly missed. While the plane was eventually brought down by another, different missile, the question remains: why did the AIM-9X Sidewinder miss?

*RELATED VIDEOS*
Here's All The Cool Stuff Apple Just Announced


Video Player is loading.

ADVERTISEMENT - CONTINUE READING BELOW

The Sukhoi Su-22 is a Cold War-era attack jet designed to strike targets on the ground. A single-seat aircraft, like many aircraft designed in the 1970s it had "swing wings." Cutting edge for its time, this feature allowed the plane to maximize its combat range. Known as "Fitter" to NATO, the Su-22 was designed solely as an air-to-ground aircraft with little to no air-to-air capability. It was produced in large numbers and widely sold abroad. The design is obsolete, and while many air forces still fly the Fitter, it isn't by choice. Here's a video of Su-22 Fitters in Polish Air Force service:





The Super Hornet, meanwhile, is the U.S. Navy's top-of-the-line strike fighter. The Super Hornet is armed with both the infrared guided AIM-9X Sidewinder short range air-to-air missile and the radar-guided AIM-120 AMRAAM medium-range missile. It's a potent combination of air-to-air missiles, representing the best of American military technology.

ADVERTISEMENT - CONTINUE READING BELOW
According to CNN, the Navy Super Hornet locked onto the Su-22 Fitter at a range of 1.5 miles. The Super Hornet launched an AIM-9X, and the Syrian pilot loosed flares to lure the infrared guided missile away from his fighter. The trick worked, and the American missile missed. The Super Hornet then launched an AMRAAM missile which, using radar guidance, is unaffected by flares. This time the Fitter went down.

So why did the AIM-9X miss? A contributor to _Combat Aircraft_ magazine proposed a plausible theory: While the 9X is designed to resist the allure of defensive flares, but it may have been too specialized in rejecting _American_ flares. Contributor Angad Singh tweeted a story originally written by aviation authority Bill Sweetman about American tests of Soviet aircraft during the Cold War.







Syrian Arab Air Force Su-22 Fitter.
AMIR ALMOHIBANY.GETTY IMAGES


During the 1980s, U.S. Air Force maintained the top secret 4477th Test & Evaluation Squadron. Flying the Tonopah Test Range in Nevada, the 4477th operated Soviet fighters collected from around the world, often captured by allies, to determine their capabilities. According to the story, the Air Force received a flare dispenser that had been on a Su-25 ground attack jet shot down over Afghanistan. The dispenser was quickly attached to a MiG-21 operated by the 4477th and taken out for testing against the latest American infra-red guided missile, the AIM-9P.

What happened next surprised the Air Force. The AIM-9P Sidewinder, designed to see past flares, was readily diverted by the Soviet flares. The problem was that the -9P was too attuned to the characteristics of American flares it had been tested against and not against the Soviet flares, which according to the squadron commander between 1985 and 1987 were "dirty, and none of them looked the same."







Sailors on the USS George Bush attach an AIM-9X Sidewinder to the wingtip of a Super Hornet strike fighter, February 2011.
U.S. NAVY PHOTO BY PETTY OFFICER 3RD CLASS CHRISTOPHER K. HWANG.


Did something like this happen in the skies over Syria? The AIM-9X, a relatively new missile, should have easily taken down the aging Su-22 Fitter. A lot of air forces, particularly America's NATO allies, rely on the AIM-9X as their short-range missile. The news that it was unable to shoot down a 30-year-old fighter jet will be disturbing to many.


----------



## Chestnut

striver44 said:


> *Should TNI AU find another alternative??*
> 
> *How Did a 30-Year-Old Jet Dodge the Pentagon's Latest Missile?*
> 
> 
> The AIM-9X Sidewinder failed to bring down an aging attack jet.
> 
> By Kyle Mizokami
> Jun 26, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANADOLU AGENCY.GETTY IMAGES
> By now you've probably heard that a U.S. fighter shot down a Syrian jet about a week ago. What you might not know is that before the F/A-18E hit its target, it missed–and it missed with the best, newest U.S. missile.
> 
> On June 18, just moments after a Syrian Arab Air Force Su-22 attacked Coalition forces, a U.S. Navy F/A-18E Super Hornet strike fighter rolled into a firing position and opened fire. The Super Hornet locked onto the Su-22 "Fitter" and launched the Military's most advanced short-range air-to-air missile, which promptly missed. While the plane was eventually brought down by another, different missile, the question remains: why did the AIM-9X Sidewinder miss?
> 
> *RELATED VIDEOS*
> Here's All The Cool Stuff Apple Just Announced
> 
> 
> Video Player is loading.
> 
> ADVERTISEMENT - CONTINUE READING BELOW
> 
> The Sukhoi Su-22 is a Cold War-era attack jet designed to strike targets on the ground. A single-seat aircraft, like many aircraft designed in the 1970s it had "swing wings." Cutting edge for its time, this feature allowed the plane to maximize its combat range. Known as "Fitter" to NATO, the Su-22 was designed solely as an air-to-ground aircraft with little to no air-to-air capability. It was produced in large numbers and widely sold abroad. The design is obsolete, and while many air forces still fly the Fitter, it isn't by choice. Here's a video of Su-22 Fitters in Polish Air Force service:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Super Hornet, meanwhile, is the U.S. Navy's top-of-the-line strike fighter. The Super Hornet is armed with both the infrared guided AIM-9X Sidewinder short range air-to-air missile and the radar-guided AIM-120 AMRAAM medium-range missile. It's a potent combination of air-to-air missiles, representing the best of American military technology.
> 
> ADVERTISEMENT - CONTINUE READING BELOW
> According to CNN, the Navy Super Hornet locked onto the Su-22 Fitter at a range of 1.5 miles. The Super Hornet launched an AIM-9X, and the Syrian pilot loosed flares to lure the infrared guided missile away from his fighter. The trick worked, and the American missile missed. The Super Hornet then launched an AMRAAM missile which, using radar guidance, is unaffected by flares. This time the Fitter went down.
> 
> So why did the AIM-9X miss? A contributor to _Combat Aircraft_ magazine proposed a plausible theory: While the 9X is designed to resist the allure of defensive flares, but it may have been too specialized in rejecting _American_ flares. Contributor Angad Singh tweeted a story originally written by aviation authority Bill Sweetman about American tests of Soviet aircraft during the Cold War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian Arab Air Force Su-22 Fitter.
> AMIR ALMOHIBANY.GETTY IMAGES
> 
> 
> During the 1980s, U.S. Air Force maintained the top secret 4477th Test & Evaluation Squadron. Flying the Tonopah Test Range in Nevada, the 4477th operated Soviet fighters collected from around the world, often captured by allies, to determine their capabilities. According to the story, the Air Force received a flare dispenser that had been on a Su-25 ground attack jet shot down over Afghanistan. The dispenser was quickly attached to a MiG-21 operated by the 4477th and taken out for testing against the latest American infra-red guided missile, the AIM-9P.
> 
> What happened next surprised the Air Force. The AIM-9P Sidewinder, designed to see past flares, was readily diverted by the Soviet flares. The problem was that the -9P was too attuned to the characteristics of American flares it had been tested against and not against the Soviet flares, which according to the squadron commander between 1985 and 1987 were "dirty, and none of them looked the same."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sailors on the USS George Bush attach an AIM-9X Sidewinder to the wingtip of a Super Hornet strike fighter, February 2011.
> U.S. NAVY PHOTO BY PETTY OFFICER 3RD CLASS CHRISTOPHER K. HWANG.
> 
> 
> Did something like this happen in the skies over Syria? The AIM-9X, a relatively new missile, should have easily taken down the aging Su-22 Fitter. A lot of air forces, particularly America's NATO allies, rely on the AIM-9X as their short-range missile. The news that it was unable to shoot down a 30-year-old fighter jet will be disturbing to many.



If they're that worried then go for the ASRAAM...


----------



## Kansel

https://lancerdefense.com/2019/10/0...s-angkatan-darat-filipina-sedang-berlangsung/
Phils also accelerating their military in missile sector i hope we followed phils too,purchasing truck launched cruise missile like brahmos or hyunmoo for army's


----------



## trishna_amṛta

HellFireIndo said:


> Aren't fins (sail) in submarines act as a stabilizer?



They are for controlling r_otation along the transverse axis_ (pitch) and serve similar function to airplane _elevator_



jek_sperrow said:


> Mungkin kita butuh trit baru buat ngebahas masalah domestik, bisa untuk membahas seperti perpolitikan dan keamanan yang dari pada OOT di trit ini lebih baik dipindah aja biar yang disini fokus militer, bisa buat bahas kayak kemarin masalah papua ato juga pemilu bisa juga diskusi kebijakan pemerintah, diskusi masalah ribut ato konflik internal ato bencana atau cuman buat ngobrol santai member indo, dan yang pasti bahasa inggris ngga harus, biar yang lain bisa lebih ikut menyuarakan suaranya lebih bebas.
> :v just my receh.




Kebetulan saya juga punya pikiran begitu



HellFireIndo said:


> That guy was annoying as ****, for no apparent reason he started attacking my statements, pretending to be polite or some shit like that, edgy kid.



Who? Which guy?


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*SATGAS PORT VISIT 2019 MULAI MELAKSANAKAN TUGAS*
8 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Satuan Tugas Port Visit 2019 yang melibatkan dua kapal perang KRI John Lie-358 dari Koarmada I dan KRI Frans Kaisiepo-368 dari Koarmada II bertolak menuju Phillipina untuk melaksanakan misi diplomasi.

Selain Phillipina, Brunei Darussalam juga menjadi negara tujuan dari Satgas Port Visit 2019.

Dilansir dari laman web _Koarmada II_ (08/ 10/ 2019), Komandan Gugus Tempur Laut (Danguspurla) Koarmada II Lasma TNI Rahmad Eko Raharjo, M.Tr (Han)., CHRMP., On Board di KRI Frans Kaisiepo-368 yang dikomandani oleh Letkol Laut (P) I Gede Putu Iwan.

Danguspurla Koarmada II selaku Senior Officer menerangkan bahwa tujuan dari operasi ini adalah menjalin hubungan diplomatik dengan negara-negara yang dikunjungi serta mendukung promosi kebudayaan dan pariwisata Indonesia.

“Adapun sasaran yang ingin kita capai melalui Port Visit ini yakni terciptanya upaya penangkalan terhadap kemungkinan terjadinya tindak kejahatan di laut, terutama di wilayah yang berbatasan dengan negara lain di kawasan Asean. Serta terbukanya wawasan prajurit matra laut terhadap perkembangan negara-negara tetangga khususnya Angkatan Laut , dan juga kebudayaan serta pariwisata Indonesia semakin dikenal oleh negara-negara yang dikunjungi,” pungkas Laksamana dengan satu bintang di pundak ini.

Keberangkatan satuan tugas yang melibatkan sekitar 259 personel TNI Angkatan Laut, dilepas oleh Komandan Satuan Kapal Eskorta (Dan Satkor) Koarmada II Kolonel Laut (P) Agam Endrasmoro mewakili Panglima Komando Armada II Laksda TNI Mintoro Yulianto, S.Sos., M.Si. di Dermaga Madura Markas Komando Armada II, pada Senin (07/10/2019).

_Photo: KRI John Lie – 358 (Istimewa)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


----------



## bad sector

Double Post... Sorry


----------



## Gundala

striver44 said:


> the Navy Super Hornet locked onto the Su-22 Fitter at a range of *1.5 miles*. The Super Hornet launched an AIM-9X, and the Syrian pilot loosed flares to lure the infrared guided missile away from his fighter. The trick worked, and the American* missile missed*


Wow 1.5 miles and it missed?


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> https://lancerdefense.com/2019/10/0...s-angkatan-darat-filipina-sedang-berlangsung/
> Phils also accelerating their military in missile sector i hope we followed phils too,purchasing truck launched cruise missile like brahmos or hyunmoo for army's


Invest in air launched SOW. Not glcm's


----------



## Raduga

bad sector said:


> *Indonesia delays payment for S. Korea's fighter development project*
> * Defense * 11:49 October 07, 2019
> 
> SEOUL, Oct. 7 (Yonhap) -- Indonesia is in arrears on its payment obligations for a joint project with South Korea to develop a next-generation fighter jet, citing financial problems, data by the arms procurement agency showed Monday.
> 
> Indonesia is a partner for South Korea's so-called KF-X project to develop a homegrown fighter aircraft in an effort to procure combat aircraft for its own air force and boost its aerospace industry. The country agreed to shoulder 20 percent of the development cost of the 8.8 trillion-won (US$7.36 billion) project.
> 
> But the Southeast Asian country failed to pay 301 billion won it was supposed to pay as of end-September, according to the data by the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA). So far, it has paid 272.2 billion won.
> 
> "Following the Indonesian president's request in 2018 for talks on the payment, South Korea set up a pan-government consultative body and has been holding working-level discussions with Jakarta," DAPA said, noting that the two sides have met four times so far this year.
> 
> "Despite such a delay in payment, the Indonesian side has continued to send its researchers to South Korea to take part in the development process," Rep. Kim Joong-ro of the minor opposition Bareunmirae Party said during a parliamentary audit into the administration, voicing concern about technology leaks.
> 
> As of July, 114 Indonesian engineers were sent to South Korea to work with Korea Aerospace Industries Co. (KAI), the country's sole aircraft manufacturer, to design and make a prototype of the fighter, according to a DAPA official.
> 
> Last month, DAPA confirmed that the design for the combat jet met all military requirements, allowing the project to go on to the next phase of constructing a prototype.
> 
> The prototype will be ready in the first half of 2021, and the agency is eyeing 2026 for the completion of development, which began in 2016, according to DAPA.
> 
> This photo provided by the Defense Acquisition Program Administration shows a concept design
> 
> Source : https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20191007003500325?section=national/defense
> 
> Again..the story continue...


double post , someone already posted this in previous page



striver44 said:


> Invest in air launched SOW. Not glcm's


this , air launched AShM have more "surprise" value for the enemy rather than GLCM (take account on Falkland war HMS Sheffield or Gulf War USS Stark incident , that air launched exocet even make the world mightiest navy caught off guard) , but we lack on naval strike fighter , i've never seen our SU-30MK2 launched it's KH-31 , or atleast having a decent MPA like P-8 which can bring a lot of anti ship missile could also do the trick .


----------



## umigami

striver44 said:


> *Should TNI AU find another alternative??*
> 
> *How Did a 30-Year-Old Jet Dodge the Pentagon's Latest Missile?*
> 
> 
> The AIM-9X Sidewinder failed to bring down an aging attack jet.
> 
> By Kyle Mizokami
> Jun 26, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANADOLU AGENCY.GETTY IMAGES
> By now you've probably heard that a U.S. fighter shot down a Syrian jet about a week ago. What you might not know is that before the F/A-18E hit its target, it missed–and it missed with the best, newest U.S. missile.
> 
> On June 18, just moments after a Syrian Arab Air Force Su-22 attacked Coalition forces, a U.S. Navy F/A-18E Super Hornet strike fighter rolled into a firing position and opened fire. The Super Hornet locked onto the Su-22 "Fitter" and launched the Military's most advanced short-range air-to-air missile, which promptly missed. While the plane was eventually brought down by another, different missile, the question remains: why did the AIM-9X Sidewinder miss?
> 
> *RELATED VIDEOS*
> Here's All The Cool Stuff Apple Just Announced
> 
> 
> Video Player is loading.
> 
> ADVERTISEMENT - CONTINUE READING BELOW
> 
> The Sukhoi Su-22 is a Cold War-era attack jet designed to strike targets on the ground. A single-seat aircraft, like many aircraft designed in the 1970s it had "swing wings." Cutting edge for its time, this feature allowed the plane to maximize its combat range. Known as "Fitter" to NATO, the Su-22 was designed solely as an air-to-ground aircraft with little to no air-to-air capability. It was produced in large numbers and widely sold abroad. The design is obsolete, and while many air forces still fly the Fitter, it isn't by choice. Here's a video of Su-22 Fitters in Polish Air Force service:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Super Hornet, meanwhile, is the U.S. Navy's top-of-the-line strike fighter. The Super Hornet is armed with both the infrared guided AIM-9X Sidewinder short range air-to-air missile and the radar-guided AIM-120 AMRAAM medium-range missile. It's a potent combination of air-to-air missiles, representing the best of American military technology.
> 
> ADVERTISEMENT - CONTINUE READING BELOW
> According to CNN, the Navy Super Hornet locked onto the Su-22 Fitter at a range of 1.5 miles. The Super Hornet launched an AIM-9X, and the Syrian pilot loosed flares to lure the infrared guided missile away from his fighter. The trick worked, and the American missile missed. The Super Hornet then launched an AMRAAM missile which, using radar guidance, is unaffected by flares. This time the Fitter went down.
> 
> So why did the AIM-9X miss? A contributor to _Combat Aircraft_ magazine proposed a plausible theory: While the 9X is designed to resist the allure of defensive flares, but it may have been too specialized in rejecting _American_ flares. Contributor Angad Singh tweeted a story originally written by aviation authority Bill Sweetman about American tests of Soviet aircraft during the Cold War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian Arab Air Force Su-22 Fitter.
> AMIR ALMOHIBANY.GETTY IMAGES
> 
> 
> During the 1980s, U.S. Air Force maintained the top secret 4477th Test & Evaluation Squadron. Flying the Tonopah Test Range in Nevada, the 4477th operated Soviet fighters collected from around the world, often captured by allies, to determine their capabilities. According to the story, the Air Force received a flare dispenser that had been on a Su-25 ground attack jet shot down over Afghanistan. The dispenser was quickly attached to a MiG-21 operated by the 4477th and taken out for testing against the latest American infra-red guided missile, the AIM-9P.
> 
> What happened next surprised the Air Force. The AIM-9P Sidewinder, designed to see past flares, was readily diverted by the Soviet flares. The problem was that the -9P was too attuned to the characteristics of American flares it had been tested against and not against the Soviet flares, which according to the squadron commander between 1985 and 1987 were "dirty, and none of them looked the same."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sailors on the USS George Bush attach an AIM-9X Sidewinder to the wingtip of a Super Hornet strike fighter, February 2011.
> U.S. NAVY PHOTO BY PETTY OFFICER 3RD CLASS CHRISTOPHER K. HWANG.
> 
> 
> Did something like this happen in the skies over Syria? The AIM-9X, a relatively new missile, should have easily taken down the aging Su-22 Fitter. A lot of air forces, particularly America's NATO allies, rely on the AIM-9X as their short-range missile. The news that it was unable to shoot down a 30-year-old fighter jet will be disturbing to many.


Which 9x block? (We'll get block 2)
Official source just say aim-9 sidewinder so it could be L/M/X.
We don't get a full picture from this story. 
For reference, sidewinder L failed to shot down mig25 in a gulf war, but Turkey manage to shot russian jet few years ago with X.


----------



## barjo

Arrowhead 120 or 140
Which one you choose
LogoSkip to content

*



Design*
*Arrowhead 140 is a low risk and proven design*

Already operating globally in NATO operations, its platform and combat systems are designed for operational support and upgrade, with Team 31 having extensive experience of compliance with both naval and commercial design standards. It is engineered to minimise through- life costs whilst delivering a truly leading-edge frigate that has an established, proven and exportable combat management system. Comprehensive safety and environmental management processes and compliance combined with robust vessel build and delivery practices and support – ensures your mission is in capable hands.

*A size and scale that will bring adaptability and an operational cutting-edge to global navies*
Arrowhead 140 is larger than other vessels in the General Purpose Frigate market. With 350 tonnes of additional steel, it delivers 2,000 tonnes more displacement which delivers significant advantages:

Its space-rich design provides inherent flexibility and adaptability – future readying global navies for decades to come. It delivers freedom of operational action and political choice through the ease of rapid, low cost capability upgrades.

Increased space provides the opportunity to embark battle staff and operate a Task Group, whilst delivering more comfort for sailors when operating at-reach – making long term global forward deployment achievable and sustainable. A great place for sailors to live and work!

At almost 140m long, and with a 20m beam, this design delivers stability supporting increased performance and safe operations, of the weapons and sensor suite, helicopter and sea-boat operations, in all sea states.

Its inherent size means that it is easier to build, operate, maintain and adapt the ship, reducing through life costs.

And it’s large enough to land a Chinook helicopter on deck.

*Proven*
Based on an, in-service, NATO standard Iver Huitfeldt baseline design, its wide beam and modularised build approach significantly reduces build time, as established in delivery to the Royal Danish Navy which has three of these platforms in service, plus a further two Absalon Class vessels, based on the same hull form. Utilising this platform design will minimise the non-recurring engineering costs associated with delivery and design risks are lowered as potential design challenges have already been resolved.

*Capable*
Arrowhead 140 provides excellent survivability, operability and capability with Naval customers able to achieve first class operational performance with exceptional value for money. Our platform offers significant stability and is able to operate in high sea states with excellent radar performance, assured aviation deck handling, dynamic and safe sea-boat capability and enhanced crew comfort for all-weather operations and high sea states.

*Adaptable*
Able to meet changing operational needs, ranging from anti-submarine warfare, anti-surface warfare, electromagnetic manoeuvre warfare and anti-air warfare, Arrowhead 140 is built on proven and commercially available systems and equipment, enabling rapid and affordable capability upgrades.

*Habitable*
Crew comfort enables fighting efficiency. Arrowhead 140 brings a significant edge to modern naval capability. It has been developed with the objective of assisting in improving the quality of crew performance and comfort by providing excellent working and living environments. For the user, habitability, maintainability and a focus on increased reliability will be a key benefit delivered by Arrowhead 140.

*Maintainable*
iFrigateTM technology is employed to help you counter any challenge by balancing the need to maximise availability and readiness with the goal of reducing through life support costs.
Arrowhead 140 is designed with a flexible future in mind, ensuring efficient in-service support. Customers benefit from our unparalleled Through Life Support (TLS) expertise which has been pulled through into the design to optimise supportability and maintainability.

Arrowhead 140 is capable of fulfilling and supporting maritime security requirements world-wide.























Privacy Policy | Terms and Conditions






Meanwhile
Arrowhead 120






Looks like 20m short and long is for more side bay for rhib and extra container

If so may be the smart s mk2 is common sense for the small one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

I read kompas newspaper, jokowi go to singapore and talking about FIR

(Sorry i not read full the article, ga sempet)


----------



## Gundala

Raduga said:


> this , air launched AShM have more "surprise" value for the enemy rather than GLCM (take account on Falkland war HMS Sheffield or Gulf War USS Stark incident , that air launched exocet even make the world mightiest navy caught off guard) , but we lack on naval strike fighter , i've never seen our SU-30MK2 launched it's KH-31 , or atleast having a decent MPA like P-8 which can bring a lot of anti ship missile could also do the trick


Well seeing our doctrine is more defensive with pre-emptive capabilities I do believe GLCM in coastal area shoulda have more to offer for us. Having so many islands/Selat/chooke point giving us the advantage to place it in various location and heights. If the system integration have taking place means it wouldnt depend solely on its own radar but can have drones/chopper/MPA/EWA as helper to feed the target position and lock it. The risk of launching it from air is high, specially if the strike fighters dont have additional air/navy support fleet. It would be silly to launch naval air strike without proper air/naval support. So yeah, GLCM is still our best bet until our navy have good green water and decent blue water force capabilities with good AAW.



barjo said:


> Arrowhead 120 or 140
> Which one you choose
> LogoSkip to content
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Design*
> *Arrowhead 140 is a low risk and proven design*
> 
> Already operating globally in NATO operations, its platform and combat systems are designed for operational support and upgrade, with Team 31 having extensive experience of compliance with both naval and commercial design standards. It is engineered to minimise through- life costs whilst delivering a truly leading-edge frigate that has an established, proven and exportable combat management system. Comprehensive safety and environmental management processes and compliance combined with robust vessel build and delivery practices and support – ensures your mission is in capable hands.
> 
> *A size and scale that will bring adaptability and an operational cutting-edge to global navies*
> Arrowhead 140 is larger than other vessels in the General Purpose Frigate market. With 350 tonnes of additional steel, it delivers 2,000 tonnes more displacement which delivers significant advantages:
> 
> Its space-rich design provides inherent flexibility and adaptability – future readying global navies for decades to come. It delivers freedom of operational action and political choice through the ease of rapid, low cost capability upgrades.
> 
> Increased space provides the opportunity to embark battle staff and operate a Task Group, whilst delivering more comfort for sailors when operating at-reach – making long term global forward deployment achievable and sustainable. A great place for sailors to live and work!
> 
> At almost 140m long, and with a 20m beam, this design delivers stability supporting increased performance and safe operations, of the weapons and sensor suite, helicopter and sea-boat operations, in all sea states.
> 
> Its inherent size means that it is easier to build, operate, maintain and adapt the ship, reducing through life costs.
> 
> And it’s large enough to land a Chinook helicopter on deck.
> 
> *Proven*
> Based on an, in-service, NATO standard Iver Huitfeldt baseline design, its wide beam and modularised build approach significantly reduces build time, as established in delivery to the Royal Danish Navy which has three of these platforms in service, plus a further two Absalon Class vessels, based on the same hull form. Utilising this platform design will minimise the non-recurring engineering costs associated with delivery and design risks are lowered as potential design challenges have already been resolved.
> 
> *Capable*
> Arrowhead 140 provides excellent survivability, operability and capability with Naval customers able to achieve first class operational performance with exceptional value for money. Our platform offers significant stability and is able to operate in high sea states with excellent radar performance, assured aviation deck handling, dynamic and safe sea-boat capability and enhanced crew comfort for all-weather operations and high sea states.
> 
> *Adaptable*
> Able to meet changing operational needs, ranging from anti-submarine warfare, anti-surface warfare, electromagnetic manoeuvre warfare and anti-air warfare, Arrowhead 140 is built on proven and commercially available systems and equipment, enabling rapid and affordable capability upgrades.
> 
> *Habitable*
> Crew comfort enables fighting efficiency. Arrowhead 140 brings a significant edge to modern naval capability. It has been developed with the objective of assisting in improving the quality of crew performance and comfort by providing excellent working and living environments. For the user, habitability, maintainability and a focus on increased reliability will be a key benefit delivered by Arrowhead 140.
> 
> *Maintainable*
> iFrigateTM technology is employed to help you counter any challenge by balancing the need to maximise availability and readiness with the goal of reducing through life support costs.
> Arrowhead 140 is designed with a flexible future in mind, ensuring efficient in-service support. Customers benefit from our unparalleled Through Life Support (TLS) expertise which has been pulled through into the design to optimise supportability and maintainability.
> 
> Arrowhead 140 is capable of fulfilling and supporting maritime security requirements world-wide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Privacy Policy | Terms and Conditions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile
> Arrowhead 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 20m short and long is for more side bay for rhib and extra container
> 
> If so may be the smart s mk2 is common sense for the small one


Hufftt....idk man. I am still in favour of 140, any class within 100-130 length is consider "tanggung". Might as well go with heavy numbers of KCR60 and corvette. This 140 to me have more arsenal and can create longer missiles strike range with longer AAW to support task force (acting as task force umberella). Keep in mind that for the next decade or two we will still be focusing on green water navy with minimal blue water capability. So for now having couple of 140 is needed as a stop gap, its unwise if we have more of this 140 monsters but lacking in air support (Fighters).

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## barjo

Gundala said:


> Well seeing our doctrine is more defensive with pre-emptive capabilities I do believe GLCM in coastal area shoulda have more to offer for us. Having so many islands/Selat/chooke point giving us the advantage to place it in various location and heights. If the system integration have taking place means it wouldnt depend solely on its own radar but can have drones/chopper/MPA/EWA as helper to feed the target position and lock it. The risk of launching it from air is high, specially if the strike fighters dont have additional air/navy support fleet. It would be silly to launch naval air strike without proper air/naval support. So yeah, GLCM is still our best bet until our navy have good green water and decent blue water force capabilities with good AAW.
> 
> 
> Hufftt....idk man. I am still in favour of 140, any class within 100-130 length is consider "tanggung". Might as well go with heavy numbers of KCR60 and corvette. This 140 to me have more arsenal and can create longer missiles strike range with longer AAW to support task force (acting as task force umberella). Keep in mind that for the next decade or two we will still be focusing on green water navy with minimal blue water capability. So for now having couple of 140 is needed as a stop gap, its unwise if we have more of this 140 monsters but lacking in air support (Fighters).


140m is bit to much for now. I mean to much number of missile to be carried, the both of them can be equiped with single multifunction radar or unimast, but counting to the missile to be carried a single 140 can carry up to 40 plus AA missiles and may be land attacker cruise missile.... may be is a bit to much dont you think bro, the missile in the single ship capacity can take all the warehouse stock


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Raduga said:


> double post , someone already posted this in previous page
> 
> 
> this , air launched AShM have more "surprise" value for the enemy rather than GLCM (take account on Falkland war HMS Sheffield or Gulf War USS Stark incident , that air launched exocet even make the world mightiest navy caught off guard) , but we lack on naval strike fighter , i've never seen our SU-30MK2 launched it's KH-31 , or atleast having a decent MPA like P-8 which can bring a lot of anti ship missile could also do the trick .


Any link for video of that interview?


----------



## san.geuk

What is advantage of arrowhead compare to danish iver anyway? For me the arrowhead looks like sunat version of the real iver, some old post said the navy want to make bigger iver with up to 64vls, cmiiw, 
But btw its not to much if we want to switch our regional balance to much bigger scale of geography at least can on par with ausie and china


----------



## Raduga

san.geuk said:


> What is advantage of arrowhead compare to danish iver anyway? For me the arrowhead looks like sunat version of the real iver, some old post said the navy want to make bigger iver with up to 64vls, cmiiw,
> But btw its not to much if we want to switch our regional balance to much bigger scale of geography at least can on par with ausie and china


^^^ you'd pretty much sum it up , its the more inferior version of iver , even the UK military enthuasiast also agree , but we'd probably going to see something like this even more in europe arsenal , a big ship that carry a "few" and "little" stick , the brits want's to use this ship same role as german baden württemberg class probably , those gigantic german F125 frigate was over 150m long , but the weapon they carry is on par with modern corvette , they said the role was for "Peackeeping" and "Peacemaking" , the babcock type 31a could ended up the same .



san.geuk said:


> What is advantage of arrowhead compare to danish iver anyway? For me the arrowhead looks like sunat version of the real iver, some old post said the navy want to make bigger iver with up to 64vls, cmiiw,
> But btw its not to much if we want to switch our regional balance to much bigger scale of geography at least can on par with ausie and china


there's no one saying navy want's 64vls , if i remember im the one who said about if we put away the mk56 vls to free more space on the deck , the iver could able to carry like over 64 vls with it's stanflex module .



Kucing itu imut said:


> Any link for video of that interview?


https://www.metrotvnews.com/play/b7WCqPLM-anoa-alutsista-indonesia-andalan-dunia


----------



## barjo

Raduga said:


> ^^^ you'd pretty much sum it up , its the more inferior version of iver , even the UK military enthuasiast also agree , but we'd probably going to see something like this even more in europe arsenal , a big ship that carry a "few" and "little" stick , the brits want's to use this ship same role as german baden württemberg class probably , those gigantic german F125 frigate was over 150m long , but the weapon they carry is on par with modern corvette , they said the role was for "Peackeeping" and "Peacemaking" , the babcock type 31a could ended up the same .
> 
> 
> there's no one saying navy want's 64vls , if i remember im the one who said about if we put away the mk56 vls to free more space on the deck , the iver could able to carry like over 64 vls with it's stanflex module .
> 
> 
> https://www.metrotvnews.com/play/b7WCqPLM-anoa-alutsista-indonesia-andalan-dunia


 u smart bro

In the full scale of war we may have it fully equip but flaming others, for "peace" purposes we may scaled it a bit down

Thats why we use stanflex


----------



## striver44

barjo said:


> Arrowhead 120 or 140
> Which one you choose
> LogoSkip to content
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Design*
> *Arrowhead 140 is a low risk and proven design*
> 
> Already operating globally in NATO operations, its platform and combat systems are designed for operational support and upgrade, with Team 31 having extensive experience of compliance with both naval and commercial design standards. It is engineered to minimise through- life costs whilst delivering a truly leading-edge frigate that has an established, proven and exportable combat management system. Comprehensive safety and environmental management processes and compliance combined with robust vessel build and delivery practices and support – ensures your mission is in capable hands.
> 
> *A size and scale that will bring adaptability and an operational cutting-edge to global navies*
> Arrowhead 140 is larger than other vessels in the General Purpose Frigate market. With 350 tonnes of additional steel, it delivers 2,000 tonnes more displacement which delivers significant advantages:
> 
> Its space-rich design provides inherent flexibility and adaptability – future readying global navies for decades to come. It delivers freedom of operational action and political choice through the ease of rapid, low cost capability upgrades.
> 
> Increased space provides the opportunity to embark battle staff and operate a Task Group, whilst delivering more comfort for sailors when operating at-reach – making long term global forward deployment achievable and sustainable. A great place for sailors to live and work!
> 
> At almost 140m long, and with a 20m beam, this design delivers stability supporting increased performance and safe operations, of the weapons and sensor suite, helicopter and sea-boat operations, in all sea states.
> 
> Its inherent size means that it is easier to build, operate, maintain and adapt the ship, reducing through life costs.
> 
> And it’s large enough to land a Chinook helicopter on deck.
> 
> *Proven*
> Based on an, in-service, NATO standard Iver Huitfeldt baseline design, its wide beam and modularised build approach significantly reduces build time, as established in delivery to the Royal Danish Navy which has three of these platforms in service, plus a further two Absalon Class vessels, based on the same hull form. Utilising this platform design will minimise the non-recurring engineering costs associated with delivery and design risks are lowered as potential design challenges have already been resolved.
> 
> *Capable*
> Arrowhead 140 provides excellent survivability, operability and capability with Naval customers able to achieve first class operational performance with exceptional value for money. Our platform offers significant stability and is able to operate in high sea states with excellent radar performance, assured aviation deck handling, dynamic and safe sea-boat capability and enhanced crew comfort for all-weather operations and high sea states.
> 
> *Adaptable*
> Able to meet changing operational needs, ranging from anti-submarine warfare, anti-surface warfare, electromagnetic manoeuvre warfare and anti-air warfare, Arrowhead 140 is built on proven and commercially available systems and equipment, enabling rapid and affordable capability upgrades.
> 
> *Habitable*
> Crew comfort enables fighting efficiency. Arrowhead 140 brings a significant edge to modern naval capability. It has been developed with the objective of assisting in improving the quality of crew performance and comfort by providing excellent working and living environments. For the user, habitability, maintainability and a focus on increased reliability will be a key benefit delivered by Arrowhead 140.
> 
> *Maintainable*
> iFrigateTM technology is employed to help you counter any challenge by balancing the need to maximise availability and readiness with the goal of reducing through life support costs.
> Arrowhead 140 is designed with a flexible future in mind, ensuring efficient in-service support. Customers benefit from our unparalleled Through Life Support (TLS) expertise which has been pulled through into the design to optimise supportability and maintainability.
> 
> Arrowhead 140 is capable of fulfilling and supporting maritime security requirements world-wide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Privacy Policy | Terms and Conditions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile
> Arrowhead 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 20m short and long is for more side bay for rhib and extra container
> 
> If so may be the smart s mk2 is common sense for the small one


ships this size should atleast have 32 cell VLS (64 would be better),


----------



## barjo

striver44 said:


> ships this size should atleast have 32 cell VLS (64 would be better),


LOL kaya petasan 17an gan  overkill


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> ^^^ you'd pretty much sum it up , its the more inferior version of iver , even the UK military enthuasiast also agree , but we'd probably going to see something like this even more in europe arsenal , a big ship that carry a "few" and "little" stick , the brits want's to use this ship same role as german baden württemberg class probably , those gigantic german F125 frigate was over 150m long , but the weapon they carry is on par with modern corvette , they said the role was for "Peackeeping" and "Peacemaking" , the babcock type 31a could ended up the same .
> 
> 
> there's no one saying navy want's 64vls , if i remember im the one who said about if we put away the mk56 vls to free more space on the deck , the iver could able to carry like over 64 vls with it's stanflex module .
> 
> 
> https://www.metrotvnews.com/play/b7WCqPLM-anoa-alutsista-indonesia-andalan-dunia


"Andalan dunia" lmao such media lokal



barjo said:


> 140m is bit to much for now. I mean to much number of missile to be carried, the both of them can be equiped with single multifunction radar or unimast, but counting to the missile to be carried a single 140 can carry up to 40 plus AA missiles and may be land attacker cruise missile.... may be is a bit to much dont you think bro, the missile in the single ship capacity can take all the warehouse stock


I mean,why not?


----------



## striver44

barjo said:


> LOL kaya petasan 17an gan  overkill


64 for a 7000 ton ship is never an overkill, 90,92,122,or 128vls is an overkill for such tonnage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Kansel said:


> "Andalan dunia" lmao such media lokal
> 
> 
> I mean,why not?


Yeah maybe you right bro... but its alot of money


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> I read kompas newspaper, jokowi go to singapore and talking about FIR
> 
> (Sorry i not read full the article, ga sempet)



https://www.straitstimes.com/politi...uss-airspace-management-and-military-training

Keypoints ;


> Indonesia wants Singapore to respect "Indonesia's sovereignty over its territory, including its territorial waters, archipelagic waters and its airspace", and "to understand Indonesia's strong desire to align the FIR in a timely manner which corresponds to its terri-torial sovereignty".
> 
> Singapore, meanwhile, requires Indonesia "to fully respect and recognise Singapore's rights to conduct military training in the South China Sea in accordance with Article 51", and to understand that Singapore's interests include the present and future requirements of Changi Airport.


----------



## barjo

striver44 said:


> 64 for a 7000 ton ship is never an overkill, 90,92,122,or 128vls is an overkill for such tonnage


We can shoot a whole squadron from the sky twice with 60 vls with 4 missile each, may be the insurgent will backoff soon their radar warning reciever allert them, i never though we gonna shoot a big number of missile bro, damn expensive maybe dummy missile or do it with software war game, but in true event exercise... bisa bangkrut kita sebiji mahal banget kaya buang mobil avanza diceburin laut


----------



## Raduga

barjo said:


> We can shoot a whole squadron from the sky twice with 60 vls with 4 missile each, may be the insurgent will backoff soon their radar warning reciever allert them, i never though we gonna shoot a big number of missile bro, damn expensive maybe dummy missile or do it with software war game, but in true event exercise... bisa bangkrut kita sebiji mahal banget kaya buang mobil avanza diceburin laut


just having 64 or more VLS installed can have a psychological effect , the enemy will think twice and wondering if the VLS is actually filled or not , they will be cautious .


----------



## barjo

Raduga said:


> just having 64 or more VLS installed can have a psychological effect , the enemy will think twice and wondering if the VLS is actually filled or not , they will be cautious .


Just for camparison this falkland naval batle with number of AA missile fired both sides bro

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weapons_of_the_Falklands_War

The most interesting is jet tend to fly lower and lower to attack ship than flying in high altitude


----------



## Kucing itu imut

trishna_amṛta said:


> https://www.straitstimes.com/politi...uss-airspace-management-and-military-training
> 
> Keypoints ;


So, what does it mean? Both side still at the opening stage of addressing each other concerns?



barjo said:


> most interesting is jet tend to fly lower and lower to attack ship than flying in high altitude


I'm an amateur, but I think that's because if they flight at high altitude the enemy radar will pick them up real quick. Well, just an opinion from an amateur.

Edit: My opinion was based on this https://aviation.stackexchange.com/questions/2952/can-someone-actually-fly-under-the-radar


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kucing itu imut said:


> So, what does it mean? Both side still at the opening stage of addressing each other concerns?



Meaning Singapore concern is their access toward South China Sea and the air traffic surrounding their city, and currently they still doesn't see Indonesia gov't could reliably guarantee such (IMO they do have point to be worried)



barjo said:


> The most interesting is jet tend to fly lower and lower to attack ship than flying in high altitude





Kucing itu imut said:


> I'm an amateur, but I think that's because if they flight at high altitude the enemy radar will pick them up real quick. Well, just an opinion from an amateur.



By _hugging the terrain_ anything could fly undetected by using Earth curvature as concealment from surface based radar, however flying low mean more fuel get consumed (less efficient) due to the higher air pressure compare to those at higher altitude


----------



## Nike

our Airforce is our weak points, their weakness is more severe compared to the Navy. Only 33 + 16 Gen 4 fighter capable to fight in all weather condition during night or days mission is in operational with availability rates around 60 percent, it means around 30 fighter readily available at any times during emergency situation. Thats a fucking small number compared to the large area they must to defend of around 5 to 6 million square kilometer (its depended on how you including our EEZ or not). Just compared them to the availability rates of our neighbor. Country with economy and yearly budget as big as Indonesia (with around 150 billion US dollar state budget ), 260 million population with Percapita income around 4200 US dollar , only had such measly number of fighter (with most of them is refurbished fighter or starting to aging )to defense our air space is laughable at most.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Nike said:


> our Airforce is our weak points, their weakness is more severe compared to the Navy. Only 33 + 16 Gen 4 fighter capable to fight in all weather condition during night or days mission is in operational with availability rates around 60 percent, it means around 30 fighter readily available at any times during emergency situation. Thats a fucking small number compared to the large area they must to defend of around 5 to 6 million square kilometer (its depended on how you including our EEZ or not). Just compared them to the availability rates of our neighbor. Country with economy and yearly budget as big as Indonesia (with around 150 billion US dollar state budget ), 260 million population with Percapita income around 4200 US dollar , only had such measly number of fighter (with most of them is refurbished fighter or starting to aging )to defense our air space is laughable at most.


Well, as far as I remember the military budget is mostly spent on belanja pegawai (apa sih bahasa inggrisnya?) such as gaji pegawai, tunjangan, pensiunan dll. So the increase in military budget doesn't really mean the raise in military spending for weapons acquisition. I may be wrong though.

The same reason why even though 20% of APBN was for education, our education is still bad, especially the facilities.


----------



## barjo

trishna_amṛta said:


> Meaning Singapore concern is their access toward South China Sea and the air traffic surrounding their city, and currently they still doesn't see Indonesia gov't could reliably guarantee such (IMO they do have point to be worried)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By _hugging the terrain_ anything could fly undetected by using Earth curvature as concealment from surface based radar, however flying low mean more fuel get consumed (less efficient) due to the higher air pressure compare to those at higher altitude


Yes you right bro, it means we should be smart buyer, we dont need anti missile missile, that means we may not see balistic missile as main threat, but maybe sea skiming anti ship or sea skiming capable jet as main threat, that means we also urgently need good CIWS


----------



## HellFireIndo

Kucing itu imut said:


> Well, as far as I remember the military budget is mostly spent on belanja pegawai (apa sih bahasa inggrisnya?) such as gaji pegawai, tunjangan, pensiunan dll. So the increase in military budget doesn't really mean the raise in military spending for weapons acquisition. I may be wrong though.
> 
> The same reason why with 20% APBN on education, our education is still bad, especially the facilities.


Jumlah pegawai hampir stagnan tapi anggaran selalu naik kan?


----------



## barjo

Nike said:


> our Airforce is our weak points, their weakness is more severe compared to the Navy. Only 33 + 16 Gen 4 fighter capable to fight in all weather condition during night or days mission is in operational with availability rates around 60 percent, it means around 30 fighter readily available at any times during emergency situation. Thats a fucking small number compared to the large area they must to defend of around 5 to 6 million square kilometer (its depended on how you including our EEZ or not). Just compared them to the availability rates of our neighbor. Country with economy and yearly budget as big as Indonesia (with around 150 billion US dollar state budget ), 260 million population with Percapita income around 4200 US dollar , only had such measly number of fighter (with most of them is refurbished fighter or starting to aging )to defense our air space is laughable at most.


In SCS enviroment jet fighter easly reach our space sis from any direction vice versa, and sub will not so effective with shallow waters (only 50m average deep sea floor), any strategy or tech to put down enemy radar and airport its capability we dont have yet, our neighbourgh already have those capability, they can silent natuna and our ship in ease if they wanted to


----------



## striver44

barjo said:


> Just for camparison this falkland naval batle with number of AA missile fired both sides bro
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weapons_of_the_Falklands_War
> 
> The most interesting is jet tend to fly lower and lower to attack ship than flying in high altitude


My thoughts. We need something like CAMM or ESSM, the current VL MICA range (20km) is too short for fleet escort duties. Considering our transport LPD's is largerly unarmed (20mm cannons arrnt a thing this day) we need to extend the engagement range as far as possible.


----------



## barjo

HellFireIndo said:


> Jumlah pegawai hampir stagnan tapi anggaran selalu naik kan?


Defisit gara2 inflansi terus katanya... sebetulnya kalau gaji kurang atau lebih bkn salah pemerintah juga, gaji naik belanja ikut nambah nga ngitung kalau tekor, blanja kalau nambah malah jadi inflansi ya efek domino kelas menengah


----------



## HellFireIndo

barjo said:


> In SCS enviroment jet fighter easly reach our space sis from any direction vice versa, and sub will not so effective with shallow waters (only 50m average deep sea floor), any strategy or tech to put down enemy radar and airport its capability we dont have yet, our neighbourgh already have those capability, they can silent natuna and our ship in ease if they wanted to


Only Island Hopping or Carrier Battlegroup would work via SCS, it's not that "easy" for fighter jets to just go across the sea to hit their target without an extensive "accomodation", just like in the case of the Falklands War


----------



## barjo

HellFireIndo said:


> Only Island Hopping or Carrier Battlegroup would work via SCS, it's not that "easy" for fighter jets to just go across the sea to hit their target without an extensive "accomodation", just like in the case of the Falklands War


With sukhoi internal tanks or f15 it will do bro, just hit and run, and the bad news is those jet is have jamming capablelity

With hi lo hi flight patern



striver44 said:


> My thoughts. We need something like CAMM or ESSM, the current VL MICA range (20km) is too short for fleet escort duties. Considering our transport LPD's is largerly unarmed (20mm cannons arrnt a thing this day) we need to extend the engagement range as far as possible.


And CIWS bro


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Only Island Hopping or Carrier Battlegroup would work via SCS, it's not that "easy" for fighter jets to just go across the sea to hit their target without an extensive "accomodation", just like in the case of the Falklands War



China by 2030 will have at least four to six Carrier battle group with each battle group got at least 20-30 fighter, with thumb of rules 1 operational, one stand by duty and one in maintenance there is at least two battle group of carrier readily available for them. One thing is to be sure, their area of engagement is only located in and around western side of Pacific and South China sea, it means they are readily available around North of our border area. Not to mention they can put forward fighter or even bomber at their manmade islands in SCS. Even Hainan can be used to base their bomber fleets to support their Navy units and can reach Borneo (the supposed our new capital city is here). 

Meanwhile in another North problem is India, they got their Carrier battle group too, but with solid defense base in Andaman and Nicobar they can encroach our territory more easily compared to China. I got reports from Navy and Air Force unit situated there, their activities in and around Malacca strait is increasing at worrying level. They even several times illegaly crossing our air space border in and around Aceh all the way to West Sumatra province. India seems doesnt see us in the eye anymore and thinking Indian Ocean is their playground in which i am abhors the most such attitude from them.

Without adequate number of squadron fighter to defend those area gap, we are prone to be bully subject by those big boys. To assert our sovereign in our teritory is a must. I hope we can be more active in defense sector as diplomacy without bone and muscle is nothing, they just can trample us and intimidate us.


----------



## Rayadipa

The weakness of our military really disgust me.

The govt really need to get serious on building our military

If the rumour is true i have no problem if prabowo became MoD, no matter how much of a clown he was in the last election.
He seem serious on building the military


----------



## UMNOPutra

barjo said:


> In SCS enviroment jet fighter easly reach our space sis from any direction vice versa, and sub will not so effective with shallow waters (only 50m average deep sea floor), any strategy or tech to put down enemy radar and airport its capability we dont have yet, our neighbourgh already have those capability, they can silent natuna and our ship in ease if they wanted to



So...make a military alliance with USA, Japan, South Korea, Austalia, Singapore and India....And then...you can focus to improve your economy for your people. Let your military alliance tobuild their military capability to secure your nation to face PRC..

Malaysia did it ....but still don't want to disclose it openly.,.


----------



## barjo

UMNOPutra said:


> So...make a military alliance with USA, Japan, South Korea, Austalia, Singapore and India....And then...you can focus to improve your economy for your people. Let your military alliance tobuild their military capability to secure your nation to face PRC..
> 
> Malaysia did it ....but still don't want to disclose it openly.,.


Yeah you always flying low so low that almost you can smell the chicken fart bro LOL

You sounds like fans of trump tet tot... LOL

There are some member here called trumpeter LOL

Fake id wont work here


----------



## trishna_amṛta

barjo said:


> In SCS enviroment jet fighter easly reach our space sis from any direction vice versa, and sub will not so effective with shallow waters (only 50m average deep sea floor)



Depend on tasking. For cruising kind of tasking the _Sunda Shelf_ is a horrible environment for any sub, but for laying ambush (as mobile mine) littoral water is great environment to be.


----------



## barjo

trishna_amṛta said:


> Depend on tasking. For cruising kind of tasking the _Sunda Shelf_ is a horrible environment for any sub, but for laying ambush (as mobile mine) clitoral water is great environment to be.


Just need a botle neck ground bro, strait will okay but this SCS is large area, seems german in atlantic for me, we need to lure them inside a strait

And bay also fine


----------



## Nike

We need to contemplated our military capability right now, as a G 20 Nation, as a trillion US dollar club member, as a Nation with 260 million population, as Nation with wide array of industry and manufacturing capability like Automotive even Aircraft maker, as a Nation with area of more than 1,9 million kilometer square land area and more than 5 million kilometer square of sea and land area. 

What we had right now seems understated us, Indonesian as a big country whose should be feared and respected by our friend enemies alike. Even a country like Vanuatu dare to look our diplomacy efforts like a farts, like a nothing, because they know we can do nothing to retaliate against them, even diplomaticaly and in economy. Well i can accept logically if the one who made " cawe cawe " against us is a big and powerful country, in which clearly indicated your status among your peers. But to be made of fun by obscure country like Vanuatu is beyond jokes to me, its pathetic.


----------



## barjo

Nike said:


> We need to contemplated our military capability right now, as a G 20 Nation, as a trillion US dollar club member, as a Nation with 260 million population, as Nation with wide array of industry and manufacturing capability like Automotive even Aircraft maker, as a Nation with area of more than 1,9 million kilometer square land area and more than 5 million kilometer square of sea and land area.
> 
> What we had right now seems understated us, Indonesian as a big country whose should be feared and respected by our friend enemies alike. Even a country like Vanuatu dare to look our diplomacy efforts like a farts, like a nothing, because they know we can do nothing to retaliate against them, even diplomaticaly and in economy. Well i can accept logically if the one who made " cawe cawe " against us is a big and powerful country, in which clearly indicated your status among your peers. But to be made of fun by obscure country like Vanuatu is beyond jokes to me, its pathetic.


What if we pay them visit (vanuatu) in the course to rimpac next time


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> China by 2030 will have at least four to six Carrier battle group with each battle group got at least 20-30 fighter, with thumb of rules 1 operational, one stand by duty and one in maintenance there is at least two battle group of carrier readily available for them. One thing is to be sure, their area of engagement is only located in and around western side of Pacific and South China sea, it means they are readily available around North of our border area. Not to mention they can put forward fighter or even bomber at their manmade islands in SCS. Even Hainan can be used to base their bomber fleets to support their Navy units and can reach Borneo (the supposed our new capital city is here).
> 
> Meanwhile in another North problem is India, they got their Carrier battle group too, but with solid defense base in Andaman and Nicobar they can encroach our territory more easily compared to China. I got reports from Navy and Air Force unit situated there, their activities in and around Malacca strait is increasing at worrying level. They even several times illegaly crossing our air space border in and around Aceh all the way to West Sumatra province. India seems doesnt see us in the eye anymore and thinking Indian Ocean is their playground in which i am abhors the most such attitude from them.
> 
> Without adequate number of squadron fighter to defend those area gap, we are prone to be bully subject by those big boys. To assert our sovereign in our teritory is a must. I hope we can be more active in defense sector as diplomacy without bone and muscle is nothing, they just can trample us and intimidate us.




Just what i confuse, why India action violating our border never so much exposed as chinese, malayas, or vietnamese intrusion to our home?

In some forum said that Su30mki have violating our sky but, when I do googling i never found it

Are in india case we are just silent because we pay attention more on China or malaysia?
(Or because India adalah sahabat lama bla2.... menjaga keseimbangan kawasan dsb. Ga mungkin juga sih kita sekutuan ama pakistan yg pro cina)

Denger2 menhan ada yg bilang budi gunawah tak tahu ah bner apa ga


----------



## Kucing itu imut

barjo said:


> Yeah you always flying low so low that almost you can smell the chicken fart bro LOL
> 
> You sounds like fans of trump tet tot... LOL
> 
> There are some member here called trumpeter LOL
> 
> Fake id wont work here


Be civil and constructive even to fake id please.



Rayadipa said:


> The weakness of our military really disgust me.
> 
> The govt really need to get serious on building our military
> 
> If the rumour is true i have no problem if prabowo became MoD, no matter how much of a clown he was in the last election.
> He seem serious on building the military


Eh don't bowo. Dia orang partai. Takutnya pengadaan alutsista jadi mainan. Apalagi di ladang basah kaya menteri pertahanan gitu.

Kalau maksa jadi menteri ya kasih menteri sosial aja.


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> Just what i confuse, why India action violating our border never so much exposed as chinese, malayas, or vietnamese intrusion to our home?
> 
> In some forum said that Su30mki have violating our sky but, when I do googling i never found it
> 
> Are in india case we are just silent because we pay attention more on China or malaysia?
> (Or because India adalah sahabat lama bla2.... menjaga keseimbangan kawasan dsb. Ga mungkin juga sih kita sekutuan ama pakistan yg pro cina)
> 
> Denger2 menhan ada yg bilang budi gunawah tak tahu ah bner apa ga


masa polisi , ngamuk itu nanti tni , sipil pengamat militer mungkin masih diterima deh .

i never heard india trespassing our territory , indonesia is kinda become the moderator between both pak and india even though we're leaning into pak more , since indo pakistani war .


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kucing itu imut said:


> Kalau maksa jadi menteri ya kasih menteri sosial aja.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Raduga said:


> masa polisi , ngamuk itu nanti tni , sipil pengamat militer mungkin masih diterima deh .
> 
> i never heard india trespassing our territory , indonesia is kinda become the moderator between both pak and india even though we're leaning into pak more , since indo pakistani war .


Andaman and nicobar to the weh airspace yes, but never expose in major news


----------



## initial_d

Kucing itu imut said:


> Be civil and constructive even to fake id please.


lol do you know whos umno is, dari jaman mado jaga lapak tuh orang sudah suka trolling di mari, member tua sdh hapal kelakuan tuh orang, jadi kalau dia di kasarin dikit mah sdh biasa, tebal muka dia lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

menwa


----------



## barjo

Raduga said:


> masa polisi , ngamuk itu nanti tni , sipil pengamat militer mungkin masih diterima deh .
> 
> i never heard india trespassing our territory , indonesia is kinda become the moderator between both pak and india even though we're leaning into pak more , since indo pakistani war .







200km bro


----------



## UMNOPutra

Don


barjo said:


> Yeah you always flying low so low that almost you can smell the chicken fart bro LOL
> 
> You sounds like fans of trump tet tot... LOL
> 
> There are some member here called trumpeter LOL
> 
> Fake id wont work here



Hahaha Don't be overproud.... Do you think that Japan, South Korea and Austalia that established a military alliance with USA are weaker than Indonesia ?

We talk about "survivability" as a nation here... Not talk about "dignity" etc ..


----------



## barjo

UMNOPutra said:


> Don
> 
> 
> Don't be overproud.... Do you think that Japan, South Korea and Austalia that established a military alliance with USA are weaker than Indonesia ?


Yeah... non alignment movement, remember bro?

Uncle Ho called Soekarno as big bro

*Dari Ho Chi Minh hingga Kennedy*
*Sukarno bersahabat dengan banyak pemimpin negara, baik negara-negara yang baru merdeka maupun negara besar seperti Amerika Serikat.*
Oleh Nur Janti







Ho Chi Minh dan Soekarno
MEGAWATI Sukarnoputri heran. Suatu hari, ayahnya meminta dia dan kakaknya, Guntur, berpakaian rapi dan bersepatu untuk menyambut seorang tamu agung istana. Namun, sang tamu yang dipanggil dengan sapaan _Bak_ (Paman) Ho justru datang hanya mengenakan sandal. Mega langsung bertanya kepada ayahnya.

“Kenapa _Bak_ Ho pakai sandal?” tanya Mega.

“Jangan keras-keras ngomongnya!” jawab sang ayah, Presiden Sukarno, sambil membungkuk dan berbisik ke anaknya.

“Apa _nggak_ punya sepatu ya?”

“Ya, nanti diterangkan.”

“Bapak belikan sepatu dong!”

Sukarno langsung menceritakan kebingungan putrinya itu kepada sang tamu Ho Chi Minh, bapak pejuang kemerdekaan Vietnam. Alih-alih marah, _Bak_ Ho langsung mendatangi Mega dan memeluknya sambil tersenyum.

“Nanti kalau Vietnam sudah menang kamu kirim sepatu buat saya,” kata _Bak_ Ho sebagaimana ditirukan Mega dalam sambutannya di acara peluncuran buku _Seri Historia _di Museum Nasional, Jakarta, Kamis, 30 November 2017.

Sepenggal kenangan itulah yang Mega ingat tentang sahabat ayahnya dari Vietnam. Selain cinta anak-anak, Mega mengenang sosok Ho Chi Minh sebagai seorang penyabar yang sangat idealis. “Beliau tidak menikah. Dalam sumpah perjuangannya, tidak akan menikah sampai Vietnam menang,” kata Mega.

Kesamaan pandangan tentang kemerdekaan bangsa itulah yang membuat relasi Sukarno dan Ho Chi Minh menjadi karib.

Menurut sejarawan Yosef Djakababa, ada banyak kesamaan pandangan antara kedua _founding fathers_ yang sama-sama berhasil mengalahkan kolonialis di negara masing-masing itu.

“Keduanya mendedikasikan diri untuk memerdekakan bangsa. Itu karena pengalaman mereka sendiri melihat perlakuan penjajah kepada penduduknya untuk negara metropol kolonial. Ada ketimpangan antara negara jajahan dan metropol,” kata Yosef.

Ho dan Sukarno, sambung Yosef, juga datang dari kalangan terdidik. Mereka bersentuhan dengan ide-ide besar di zamannnya seperti kolonialisme, komunisme, dan kapitalisme.

Bukan hanya Ho, Daniel Dhakidae menjelaskan, Sukarno juga bersahabat dengan beberapa pemimpin dunia waktu itu seperti Gamal Abdul Naseer, negarawan Mesir; Norodom Sihanouk, raja Kamboja; dan Jenderal Aung San, pejuang nasionalis Burma sekaligus ayah Aung San Suu Kyi.

Hubungan itu bukan tanpa sebab, kata Daniel. Tahun 1960-an adalah masa yang menentukan nasib negara-negara yang baru merdeka. Itu membuat ikatan antarpemimpin bangsa menjadi sangat kuat untuk memerdekakan negara-negara di Asia dan Afrika. Para pemimpin negara terjajah ini berkumpul dalam satu zaman penuh kolonialisme.

“Bagi Sukarno, kolonialisme bukan hanya Belanda menjajah Indonesia, tapi menjadi permasalahan kolonialisme tiga benua. Dia bisa meng-universal-kan permasalahan kolonialisme menjadi masalah tiga benua. Sukarno menginspirasi para pemimpin nagara-negara terjajah,” ujarnya.

Tapi bukan hanya pemimpin negara berkembang yang bersahabat dengan Sukarno, dia juga menjalin hubungan baik dengan Presiden Amerika Serikat John F. Kennedy.

Dalam ingatan Mega, ketika berkunjung ke White House bersama ayahnya dia terkesan dengan Kennedy yang hangat dan tampan. Dalam kunjungan itu, Mega dibawa berkeliling White House sementara ayahnya masuk ke kamar pribadi Kennedy untuk berdiskusi.

“Ayah berharap karena rasanya Kennedy bisa mengerti apa saja hal-hal yang diinginkan negara-negara baru merdeka dan berkembang,” ujar Mega.

Sebagai penghormatan, Sukarno mengundang Kennedy ke Indonesia dan membuatkan sebuah wisma di belakang istana untuk tempat tinggal Kennedy selama di Jakarta. Namun, wisma itu tak pernah terpakai karena Kennedy keburu tewas sebelum bisa menginjakkan kakinya ke Jakarta.

“Ayah saya sedih sekali karena sudah berharap suatu saat beliau (Kennedy) akan datang ke Indonesia,” kata Mega.

Persahabatan Sukarno dengan kedua tokoh tadi masing-masing termuat dalam buku _Ho Chi Minh & Sukarno_ dan _Kennedy & Sukarno_. Buku lain dalam serial yang diterbitkan Penerbit Buku Kompas dan majalah _Historia_ itu berjudul _Mengincar Bung Besar_.


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> We need to contemplated our military capability right now, as a G 20 Nation, as a trillion US dollar club member, as a Nation with 260 million population, as Nation with wide array of industry and manufacturing capability like Automotive even Aircraft maker, as a Nation with area of more than 1,9 million kilometer square land area and more than 5 million kilometer square of sea and land area.
> 
> What we had right now seems understated us, Indonesian as a big country whose should be feared and respected by our friend enemies alike. Even a country like Vanuatu dare to look our diplomacy efforts like a farts, like a nothing, because they know we can do nothing to retaliate against them, even diplomaticaly and in economy. Well i can accept logically if the one who made " cawe cawe " against us is a big and powerful country, in which clearly indicated your status among your peers. But to be made of fun by obscure country like Vanuatu is beyond jokes to me, its pathetic.


It depends on our leader sis, but i see we're ramping up our military,next year MoD got biggest budget allocation by government

For airforce i think the reason they're not ramping up (till now) they're focusing to build NCW and projecting alutsista for incoming shopping spree,dah liat proyeksi AU buat mef 3 dan banyaknya ga main2

And for long term project imreally2 hoping AL looking forward for pal LHD maybe started in 2025+? Especially if its equipped with F35 so we can give big fight againts china CSG and of course we need the guardian of the armada and submarine first projecting heavy frigate for van speijk replacer is already a good choice



Kucing itu imut said:


> Be civil and constructive even to fake id please.
> 
> 
> Eh don't bowo. Dia orang partai. Takutnya pengadaan alutsista jadi mainan. Apalagi di ladang basah kaya menteri pertahanan gitu.
> 
> Kalau maksa jadi menteri ya kasih menteri sosial aja.


That's what i i thought man,orang politik apalagi ketua parpol itu sendiri pasti bakel susah,orang sipil paling pas buat role menhan jangan sampe mef 3 proses selambat mef sekarang


----------



## afiq0110

barjo said:


> We can shoot a whole squadron from the sky twice with 60 vls with 4 missile each, may be the insurgent will backoff soon their radar warning reciever allert them, i never though we gonna shoot a big number of missile bro, damn expensive maybe dummy missile or do it with software war game, but in true event exercise... bisa bangkrut kita sebiji mahal banget kaya buang mobil avanza diceburin laut



the main usage of that missiles are to defend our selves in war... no price is high enough than winning and freedom... you dont use financial burden as a factor to use or not use an arsenal

we will use it for exercise, yes, but only a few... just to get a feel of the situation...
the main purpose for those arsenal are for war...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barjo

afiq0110 said:


> the main usage of that missiles are to defend our selves in war... no price is high enough than winning and freedom... you dont use financial burden as a factor to use or not use an arsenal
> 
> we will use it for exercise, yes, but only a few... just to get a feel of the situation...
> the main purpose for those arsenal are for war...


Siappp affirmative ndan


----------



## Chestnut

barjo said:


> Yeah... non alignment movement, remember bro?
> 
> Uncle Ho called Soekarno as big bro
> 
> *Dari Ho Chi Minh hingga Kennedy*
> *Sukarno bersahabat dengan banyak pemimpin negara, baik negara-negara yang baru merdeka maupun negara besar seperti Amerika Serikat.*
> Oleh Nur Janti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ho Chi Minh dan Soekarno
> MEGAWATI Sukarnoputri heran. Suatu hari, ayahnya meminta dia dan kakaknya, Guntur, berpakaian rapi dan bersepatu untuk menyambut seorang tamu agung istana. Namun, sang tamu yang dipanggil dengan sapaan _Bak_ (Paman) Ho justru datang hanya mengenakan sandal. Mega langsung bertanya kepada ayahnya.
> 
> “Kenapa _Bak_ Ho pakai sandal?” tanya Mega.
> 
> “Jangan keras-keras ngomongnya!” jawab sang ayah, Presiden Sukarno, sambil membungkuk dan berbisik ke anaknya.
> 
> “Apa _nggak_ punya sepatu ya?”
> 
> “Ya, nanti diterangkan.”
> 
> “Bapak belikan sepatu dong!”
> 
> Sukarno langsung menceritakan kebingungan putrinya itu kepada sang tamu Ho Chi Minh, bapak pejuang kemerdekaan Vietnam. Alih-alih marah, _Bak_ Ho langsung mendatangi Mega dan memeluknya sambil tersenyum.
> 
> “Nanti kalau Vietnam sudah menang kamu kirim sepatu buat saya,” kata _Bak_ Ho sebagaimana ditirukan Mega dalam sambutannya di acara peluncuran buku _Seri Historia _di Museum Nasional, Jakarta, Kamis, 30 November 2017.
> 
> Sepenggal kenangan itulah yang Mega ingat tentang sahabat ayahnya dari Vietnam. Selain cinta anak-anak, Mega mengenang sosok Ho Chi Minh sebagai seorang penyabar yang sangat idealis. “Beliau tidak menikah. Dalam sumpah perjuangannya, tidak akan menikah sampai Vietnam menang,” kata Mega.
> 
> Kesamaan pandangan tentang kemerdekaan bangsa itulah yang membuat relasi Sukarno dan Ho Chi Minh menjadi karib.
> 
> Menurut sejarawan Yosef Djakababa, ada banyak kesamaan pandangan antara kedua _founding fathers_ yang sama-sama berhasil mengalahkan kolonialis di negara masing-masing itu.
> 
> “Keduanya mendedikasikan diri untuk memerdekakan bangsa. Itu karena pengalaman mereka sendiri melihat perlakuan penjajah kepada penduduknya untuk negara metropol kolonial. Ada ketimpangan antara negara jajahan dan metropol,” kata Yosef.
> 
> Ho dan Sukarno, sambung Yosef, juga datang dari kalangan terdidik. Mereka bersentuhan dengan ide-ide besar di zamannnya seperti kolonialisme, komunisme, dan kapitalisme.
> 
> Bukan hanya Ho, Daniel Dhakidae menjelaskan, Sukarno juga bersahabat dengan beberapa pemimpin dunia waktu itu seperti Gamal Abdul Naseer, negarawan Mesir; Norodom Sihanouk, raja Kamboja; dan Jenderal Aung San, pejuang nasionalis Burma sekaligus ayah Aung San Suu Kyi.
> 
> Hubungan itu bukan tanpa sebab, kata Daniel. Tahun 1960-an adalah masa yang menentukan nasib negara-negara yang baru merdeka. Itu membuat ikatan antarpemimpin bangsa menjadi sangat kuat untuk memerdekakan negara-negara di Asia dan Afrika. Para pemimpin negara terjajah ini berkumpul dalam satu zaman penuh kolonialisme.
> 
> “Bagi Sukarno, kolonialisme bukan hanya Belanda menjajah Indonesia, tapi menjadi permasalahan kolonialisme tiga benua. Dia bisa meng-universal-kan permasalahan kolonialisme menjadi masalah tiga benua. Sukarno menginspirasi para pemimpin nagara-negara terjajah,” ujarnya.
> 
> Tapi bukan hanya pemimpin negara berkembang yang bersahabat dengan Sukarno, dia juga menjalin hubungan baik dengan Presiden Amerika Serikat John F. Kennedy.
> 
> Dalam ingatan Mega, ketika berkunjung ke White House bersama ayahnya dia terkesan dengan Kennedy yang hangat dan tampan. Dalam kunjungan itu, Mega dibawa berkeliling White House sementara ayahnya masuk ke kamar pribadi Kennedy untuk berdiskusi.
> 
> “Ayah berharap karena rasanya Kennedy bisa mengerti apa saja hal-hal yang diinginkan negara-negara baru merdeka dan berkembang,” ujar Mega.
> 
> Sebagai penghormatan, Sukarno mengundang Kennedy ke Indonesia dan membuatkan sebuah wisma di belakang istana untuk tempat tinggal Kennedy selama di Jakarta. Namun, wisma itu tak pernah terpakai karena Kennedy keburu tewas sebelum bisa menginjakkan kakinya ke Jakarta.
> 
> “Ayah saya sedih sekali karena sudah berharap suatu saat beliau (Kennedy) akan datang ke Indonesia,” kata Mega.
> 
> Persahabatan Sukarno dengan kedua tokoh tadi masing-masing termuat dalam buku _Ho Chi Minh & Sukarno_ dan _Kennedy & Sukarno_. Buku lain dalam serial yang diterbitkan Penerbit Buku Kompas dan majalah _Historia_ itu berjudul _Mengincar Bung Besar_.



Trolling aside, he's right.

The whole "Non-Aligned Movement" is nothing but a hollow title.

We are and always will be under the US sphere of influence.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## barjo

Chestnut said:


> Trolling aside, he's right.
> 
> The whole "Non-Aligned Movement" is nothing but a hollow title.
> 
> We are and always will be under the US sphere of influence.


Sorry disagree, thats your own statement, dont conclude mine

Thats is our constitusion (non alignment) I will always disagree with others side that persued us to submit to any party

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*KEMHAN TINJAU PROGRAM JOINT PRODUCTION MISSION SYSTEM PTTA KELAS MALE DI IDS ITALIA*
9 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR


Direktorat Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan (Ditjen Pothan) Kemhan RI melaksanakan Program Pembinaan Potensi Teknologi Industri Pertahanan (Binpottekindhan). Salah satu program Binpottekindhan adalah membangun kemampuan industri pertahanan dalam memproduksi Pesawat Terbang Tanpa Awak (PTTA) dengan kemampuan Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE), yang diwujudkan dalam program Joint Production PTTA Mission System Kelas MALE TA. 2019 oleh PT. Len Industri (Persero).

Dalam proses akuisisi teknologi, Len bekerjasama dengan Ingegneria Dei Sistemi S.p.A (IDS), Italia untuk pengembangan desain Mission System PTTA MALE dan pengembangan simulator Hardware in The Loop System (HILS), sebagaimana dilanir dari laman web _Kemhan (09/ 10/ 2019)_.






Saat ini, Len mengirimkan enam personel untuk melaksanakan akuisisi teknologi di fasilitas IDS Italia dalam rangka belajar dan mengembangkan pembuatan software maupun hardware Flight Control System (FCS) yang nantinya nantinya akan diaplikasikan untuk pengembangan Mission System PTTA Kelas MALE.

Dalam rangka memantau kemajuan program akusisi teknologi tersebut, Ditjen Pothan melaksanakan peninjauan pelaksanaan kerjasama tersebut di Ingegneria Dei Sistemi S.p.A (IDS), Italia.






Peninjauan dipimpin oleh Sesditjen Pothan Kemhan, Brigjen TNI Aribowo Teguh Santoso, S.T., M. Sc, didampingi oleh Dirtekindhan Ditjen Pothan Kemhan beserta staf, Perwakilan Dislitbang TNI AU dan SVP Divisi Pengembangan Bisnis dan Teknologi PT. Len Industri (Persero), kegiatan dilaksanakan dari tanggal 4 s.d. 9 Oktober 2019 di fasilitas IDS di Pisa dan Roma, Italia.

Dalam kunjungan tersebut Sesditjen Pothan Kemhan menyampaikan kepada IDS Italia bahwa saat ini Indonesia sedang mengembangkan kemampuan teknologi Industri Pertahanan melalui kegiatan penelitian dan pengembangan secara independen dan kolaborasi dengan beberapa negara sahabat.






Delegasi meninjau proses pelaksanaan akuisisi teknologi yang sedang dibahas dan dikembangkan oleh enam tenaga ahli Len dan tenaga ahli dari IDS Italia di fasilitas IDS.

Selanjutnya proses pembahasan dan pengembangan desain Mission System PTTA MALE dan simulator HILS akan dilaksanakan oleh kedua pihak di fasilitas Len pada bulan November 2019.






Pada kesempatan tersebut, Sesditjen Pothan Kemhan menekankan semangat bela negara kepada tenaga ahli PT. Len Industri (Persero) yang mengikuti pelatihan, untuk memanfaatkan pelatihan ini secara maksimal guna membangun kemandirian Industri Pertahanan demi kemajuan Negara Indonesia.

_All photos: Kemhan Tinjau Program Joint Production Mission System PTTA Kelas MALE di IDS Italia. (Kemhan)_

Udah jalan toh program UAV MALE kemhan, mission systems nya dari Italy? Frame sama engine? China?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> *KEMHAN TINJAU PROGRAM JOINT PRODUCTION MISSION SYSTEM PTTA KELAS MALE DI IDS ITALIA*
> 9 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> Direktorat Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan (Ditjen Pothan) Kemhan RI melaksanakan Program Pembinaan Potensi Teknologi Industri Pertahanan (Binpottekindhan). Salah satu program Binpottekindhan adalah membangun kemampuan industri pertahanan dalam memproduksi Pesawat Terbang Tanpa Awak (PTTA) dengan kemampuan Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE), yang diwujudkan dalam program Joint Production PTTA Mission System Kelas MALE TA. 2019 oleh PT. Len Industri (Persero).
> 
> Dalam proses akuisisi teknologi, Len bekerjasama dengan Ingegneria Dei Sistemi S.p.A (IDS), Italia untuk pengembangan desain Mission System PTTA MALE dan pengembangan simulator Hardware in The Loop System (HILS), sebagaimana dilanir dari laman web _Kemhan (09/ 10/ 2019)_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saat ini, Len mengirimkan enam personel untuk melaksanakan akuisisi teknologi di fasilitas IDS Italia dalam rangka belajar dan mengembangkan pembuatan software maupun hardware Flight Control System (FCS) yang nantinya nantinya akan diaplikasikan untuk pengembangan Mission System PTTA Kelas MALE.
> 
> Dalam rangka memantau kemajuan program akusisi teknologi tersebut, Ditjen Pothan melaksanakan peninjauan pelaksanaan kerjasama tersebut di Ingegneria Dei Sistemi S.p.A (IDS), Italia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peninjauan dipimpin oleh Sesditjen Pothan Kemhan, Brigjen TNI Aribowo Teguh Santoso, S.T., M. Sc, didampingi oleh Dirtekindhan Ditjen Pothan Kemhan beserta staf, Perwakilan Dislitbang TNI AU dan SVP Divisi Pengembangan Bisnis dan Teknologi PT. Len Industri (Persero), kegiatan dilaksanakan dari tanggal 4 s.d. 9 Oktober 2019 di fasilitas IDS di Pisa dan Roma, Italia.
> 
> Dalam kunjungan tersebut Sesditjen Pothan Kemhan menyampaikan kepada IDS Italia bahwa saat ini Indonesia sedang mengembangkan kemampuan teknologi Industri Pertahanan melalui kegiatan penelitian dan pengembangan secara independen dan kolaborasi dengan beberapa negara sahabat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delegasi meninjau proses pelaksanaan akuisisi teknologi yang sedang dibahas dan dikembangkan oleh enam tenaga ahli Len dan tenaga ahli dari IDS Italia di fasilitas IDS.
> 
> Selanjutnya proses pembahasan dan pengembangan desain Mission System PTTA MALE dan simulator HILS akan dilaksanakan oleh kedua pihak di fasilitas Len pada bulan November 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pada kesempatan tersebut, Sesditjen Pothan Kemhan menekankan semangat bela negara kepada tenaga ahli PT. Len Industri (Persero) yang mengikuti pelatihan, untuk memanfaatkan pelatihan ini secara maksimal guna membangun kemandirian Industri Pertahanan demi kemajuan Negara Indonesia.
> 
> _All photos: Kemhan Tinjau Program Joint Production Mission System PTTA Kelas MALE di IDS Italia. (Kemhan)_
> 
> Udah jalan toh program UAV MALE kemhan, mission systems nya dari Italy? Frame sama engine? China?



Kok jadi bingung wkwkwk who the f we're cooperating with,turks? China? Italy?



Chestnut said:


> Trolling aside, he's right.
> 
> The whole "Non-Aligned Movement" is nothing but a hollow title.
> 
> We are and always will be under the US sphere of influence.


Agree,we're nothing without developed and big country influence like US or China


----------



## barjo

Nike said:


> *KEMHAN TINJAU PROGRAM JOINT PRODUCTION MISSION SYSTEM PTTA KELAS MALE DI IDS ITALIA*
> 9 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> Direktorat Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan (Ditjen Pothan) Kemhan RI melaksanakan Program Pembinaan Potensi Teknologi Industri Pertahanan (Binpottekindhan). Salah satu program Binpottekindhan adalah membangun kemampuan industri pertahanan dalam memproduksi Pesawat Terbang Tanpa Awak (PTTA) dengan kemampuan Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE), yang diwujudkan dalam program Joint Production PTTA Mission System Kelas MALE TA. 2019 oleh PT. Len Industri (Persero).
> 
> Dalam proses akuisisi teknologi, Len bekerjasama dengan Ingegneria Dei Sistemi S.p.A (IDS), Italia untuk pengembangan desain Mission System PTTA MALE dan pengembangan simulator Hardware in The Loop System (HILS), sebagaimana dilanir dari laman web _Kemhan (09/ 10/ 2019)_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saat ini, Len mengirimkan enam personel untuk melaksanakan akuisisi teknologi di fasilitas IDS Italia dalam rangka belajar dan mengembangkan pembuatan software maupun hardware Flight Control System (FCS) yang nantinya nantinya akan diaplikasikan untuk pengembangan Mission System PTTA Kelas MALE.
> 
> Dalam rangka memantau kemajuan program akusisi teknologi tersebut, Ditjen Pothan melaksanakan peninjauan pelaksanaan kerjasama tersebut di Ingegneria Dei Sistemi S.p.A (IDS), Italia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peninjauan dipimpin oleh Sesditjen Pothan Kemhan, Brigjen TNI Aribowo Teguh Santoso, S.T., M. Sc, didampingi oleh Dirtekindhan Ditjen Pothan Kemhan beserta staf, Perwakilan Dislitbang TNI AU dan SVP Divisi Pengembangan Bisnis dan Teknologi PT. Len Industri (Persero), kegiatan dilaksanakan dari tanggal 4 s.d. 9 Oktober 2019 di fasilitas IDS di Pisa dan Roma, Italia.
> 
> Dalam kunjungan tersebut Sesditjen Pothan Kemhan menyampaikan kepada IDS Italia bahwa saat ini Indonesia sedang mengembangkan kemampuan teknologi Industri Pertahanan melalui kegiatan penelitian dan pengembangan secara independen dan kolaborasi dengan beberapa negara sahabat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delegasi meninjau proses pelaksanaan akuisisi teknologi yang sedang dibahas dan dikembangkan oleh enam tenaga ahli Len dan tenaga ahli dari IDS Italia di fasilitas IDS.
> 
> Selanjutnya proses pembahasan dan pengembangan desain Mission System PTTA MALE dan simulator HILS akan dilaksanakan oleh kedua pihak di fasilitas Len pada bulan November 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pada kesempatan tersebut, Sesditjen Pothan Kemhan menekankan semangat bela negara kepada tenaga ahli PT. Len Industri (Persero) yang mengikuti pelatihan, untuk memanfaatkan pelatihan ini secara maksimal guna membangun kemandirian Industri Pertahanan demi kemajuan Negara Indonesia.
> 
> _All photos: Kemhan Tinjau Program Joint Production Mission System PTTA Kelas MALE di IDS Italia. (Kemhan)_
> 
> Udah jalan toh program UAV MALE kemhan, mission systems nya dari Italy? Frame sama engine? China?


Frame engine PT DI sis, maybe part from china



Kansel said:


> Kok jadi bingung wkwkwk who the f we're cooperating with,turks? China? Italy?



Coproduction between local constructor, LEN is electronic and mission control, frame and engine DI, maybe lapan has their own participation


----------



## NEKONEKO

barjo said:


> Thats is our constitusion (non alignment) I will always disagree with others side that persued us to submit to any party


I don't know that in our constitution is stated about our foreign policy (non alignment), not in the preamble or its chapters, the non alignment can be tracked back during cold war and until now, during that time it just that we dont want to get dragged to the cold war and thus pursuing non alignment policy.
Being under sphere of influence is not the same as submitting to others.
Afaik there is not stated in our constitution either that we are forbidden to join power or making alliance with other because of our non alignment stance, its just that we choose it that way, it still can change.
But idk, enlighten me.


----------



## barjo

jek_sperrow said:


> I don't know that in our constitution is stated about our foreign policy (non alignment), not in the preamble or its chapters, the non alignment can be tracked back during cold war and until now.
> Being under sphere of influence is not the same as submitting to others.
> Afaik there is not stated in our constitution either that we are forbidden to join power or making alliance with other because of our non alignment stance, its just that we choose it that way, it still can change.
> But idk, enlighten me.


Negara menganut prinsip bebas aktif
Sampai selesai bawah bro bacanya

*Landasan Politik Luar Negeri Indonesia di Tegaskan Dalam Pembukaan UUD 1945*


Sebelum membahas detail tentang landasan politik luar negeri Indonesia, sebaiknya kita memahami terlebih dahulu beberapa hal terkait dengan politik dan politik luar negeri itu sendiri. Para ahli mempunyai efinisi yang berbeda-beda tentang poltik. Namun di sini akan dikemukakan beberapa pengertian politik dari para ahli dan dari segi bahasa yang dapat mewakili definisi politik secara keseluruhan dan kita jadikan rujukan untuk memahami pembahasan selanjutnya, yaitu:

Pengertian secara bahasa atau etimologi. Secara bahasa politik berasal dari Bahasa Yunani, _politica_, yaitu segala sesuatu yang berhubungan dengan negara Politik menurut Aristoteles adalah usaha warga negara untuk mencapai tujuan yang dikehendaki bersama. Tujuan tersebut merupakan tujuan untuk kebaikan bersama. Politik menurut Prof.Dr.Miriam Budiharjo, yaitu berbagai kegiatan yang dilakukan untuk menentukan tujuan bersama dan pelaksanaannya agar tujuan bersama dapat dicapai.

Pengertian Politik Luar Negeri

Politik menurut Robert adalah suatu cara atau seni yang dilakukan untuk memerintah kelompok manusia tertentu agar tujuan yang diinginkan tercapai. Pengertian politik secara umum. Berdasarkan pengertian poltik secara bahasa dan ciri-ciri sistem politik, maka dapat disimpulkan bahwa politik adalah segala sesuatu yang berhubungan dengan kegiatan menentukan tujuan bersama, kegiatan yang melaksanakan tujuan yang disepakati, dan kekuasaan yang mengatur agar tujuan tercapai.

Politik negara berarti merupakan segala sesuatu yang berhubungan dengan kegiatan menentukan tujuan bersama, melaksanakan tujuan, dan kekuasaan yang mengatur kebijakan dan landasan negara agar tercapainya tujuan nasional. Politik suatu negara dibagi menjadi dua bagian, yaitu politik luar negeri dan poltik dalam negeri. Sesuai judul artikel ini, maka kita akan membahas politik luar negeri.

Setelah memahami pengertian politik, selanjutnya kita akan membahs pengertian politik luar negeri. Beberapa pengertian politik luar negeri yang dapat dijadikan acuan, yaitu:


Menurut Buku “Strategi Pelaksanaan Politik Luar Negeri Indonesia”
Yang terbit antara tahun 1984 – 1988, politik luar negeri adalah suatu kebijakan yang diambil oleh pemerintah suatu negara dalam berhubungan dengan negara-negara lain secara internasional untuk mencapai tujuan nasional negara tersebut. Kebijakan-kebijakan atau politik luar negeri tersebut meliputi landasan, prinsip, perangkat, nilai, sikap, sampai taktik atau strategi yang harus dilakukan dalam berhubungan dengan negara lain. Dengan demikian dalam hubungan internasionalnya, negara tidak dapat dipengaruhi oleh kekuasaan negara lain dalam bidang sosial, budaya, dan ekonomi. Karena apabila ini terjadi, tujuan dari politik luar negeri yang berdasarkan kepentingan nasional tidak akan tercapai.


Menurut Hudson
Politik luar negeri didefinisikan sebagai bagian dari kebijakan hubungan internasional yang menjadi panduan bagi negara untuk melakukan hubungan dengan negara lain. Baik itu hubungan yang baik dan bersahabat, maupun hubungan yang saling bertentangan atau bermusuhan. (baca juga:Politik Luar Negeri Indonesia)


Menurut Plano dan Olton
Politik luar negeri adalah semua taktik, strategi, dan rencana tindakan yang dibuat oleh lembaga-lembaga kekuasaan negara dalam berhubungan dengan negara lain untuk mencapai tujuan nasional negara. Taktik dan strategi tersebut biasanya unik, setiap negara mempunyai cara yang berbeda dengan negara lain.

Kebijakan politik luar negeri tiap negara unik karena merupakan aspirasi suatu negara yang harus dipertahankan dan diperjuangkan oleh pemerintahan negara di dunia internasional. Tujuan nasional yang ingin dicapai tiap negara dalam berhubungan dengan negara lain juga berbeda sesuai kesepakatan para pendiri negara tersebut yang tertuang dalam konstutusinya. Faktor-faktor yang mempengaruhi politik luar negeri suatu negara adalah:


Faktor Dalam Negeri
Faktor dalam negeri yang mempengaruhi kebijakan poltik luar negeri suatu negara meliputi sistem pemerintahan, kondisi geografis suatu negara, ideplogi bangsa konstitusi, kepentingan negara, dan tujuan nasional negara. Selain itu, partai politik, sistem pemerintahan yang berlangsung, dan pemimpin pemerintahan yang berkuasa juga berpengaruh kepada kebijakan politik luar negeri. Umumnya setiap pergantian pemerintahan, akan terjadi perbedaan kebijakan dan cara tetapi tetap berpedoman pada landasan dan prinsip politik luar negeri yang dimilikinya.


Faktor Luar Negeri
Faktor luar negeri yang mempengaruhi kebijakan politik luar negeri suatu negara adalah globalisasi dan kebijakan / sistem poltik di berbagai negara di dunia. Globalisasi yang berpengaruh dengan politik luar negeri adalah komunikasi dan transportasi yang semakin cepat. Hal ini membuat tiap negara harus membuat strategi politik yang selalu siap dengan perubahan yang sangat cepat. Sementara sistem poltik negera lain dan kebijakannya terhadap negara tersebut, akan mempengaruhi sikap yang akan diambil, apakah akan menjalin hubungan baik atau sebaliknya.

Landasan-Landasan Dalam Politik Luar Negeri Indonesia

Indonesia mempunyai sejarah politik dalam negeri yang panjang sejak zaman kolonial, merdeka, sistem pemerintahan orde lama, sistem pemerintahan orde baru, sampai masa reformasi saat ini. Meskipun baru tujuh kali pergantian pimpinan pemerintahan (Presiden), tapi dinamika yang terjadi sangat besar. Hal ini berpengaruh pada politik luar negeri Indonesia. (baca juga: Peran Indonesia di Dunia Internasional)

Secara garis besar, dengan berbagai dinamika politik dalam negeri yang terjadi, ada 3 landasan politik luar negeri Indonesia dan 4 prinsip yang tetap harus terus dipegang. Landasan dalam politik luar negeri Indonesia yang digunakan, yaitu :

*1. Landasan Idiil*
Dasar negara Indonesia adalah Pancasila. Oleh karena itu implementasi nilai-nilai Pancasila dalam kehidupan sehari-hari sangat diutamakan. Begitu pula pelaksanaan politik luar negerinya, Indonesia mempunyai landasan idiil Panasila yang otomatis pedomannya kelima sila Pancasila. Penjabaran kelima sila Pancasila sebagai landasan dalam politik luar negeri Indonesia, yaitu :

Sila Pertama
Ketuhanan yang Maha Esa. Artinya bahwa bangsa Indonesia memandang manusia sebagai makhluk yang sama sebagai ciptaan tuhan tanpa membedakan ras, suku, dan agama. Oleh karena itu bangsa Indonesia mengakui bahwa semua manusia dan semua bangsa sama derajanyat. Tidak ada negara yang lebih tinggi atau lebih rendah daripada bangsa Indonesia. (baca juga: Fungsi GBHN)


Sila Kedua
Kemanusiaan yang Adil dan Beradab. Setelah mengakui bahwa semua menusia adalah sama sebagai makhluk ciptaan Tuhan, selanjutnya bangsa Indonesia juga mengakui bahwa manusia / bangsa lain mempunyai martabat yang sama. Dengan demikian, politik luar negeri Indonesia menghindari penindasan terhadap negara lain dan menolak negara lain yang akan menindas / menjajah bangsa Indonesia.


Sila Ketiga
Persatuan Indonesia. Politik luar negeri Indonesia menempatkan persatuan kesatuan di atas segalanya. Artinya, segala bentuk kebijakannya akan lebih mementingkan kepentingan negara, di atas kepentingan golongan / kelompok / pribadi dan kepentingan negara lain. (baca juga: Pokok Pikiran dalam Pembukaan UUD)
Landasan konstitusional poltik luar negeri Indonesia adalah UUD 1945. Undang-Undang Dasar 1945 sebagai sumber hukum tertinggi yang ada di Inodesia memuat jelas bagaimana politik luar negeri Indonesia seharusnya diatur. Pembukaan dan batang tubuh UUD 1945 yang dijadikan landasan konstitusional politik luar negeri Indonesia, yaitu :


Pokok Pikiran dalam Pembukaan UUD 1945 alinea 1
“Bahwa sesungguhnya kemerdekaan adalah hak segala bangsa, dan oleh sebab itu, maka penjajahan di atas dunia harus dihapuskan karena tidak sesuai dengan peri kemanusiaan dan peri keadilan” dan pembukaan UUD 1945 alinea 4, “…. Ikut serta melaksanakan ketertiban dunia yang berdasarkan kemerdekaan, perdamaian abadi, dan keadilan sosial..”. Berdasarkan kedua pernyataan di atas, politik luar negeri Indonesia haruslah poltik yang bertujuan ikut serta melaksanakan ketertiban dunia dan tidak mendukung penindasan terhadap negara lain.


UUD 1945 Pasal 11 Ayat 1
“Presiden dengan persetujuan DPR menyatakan perang, membuat perjanjian, dan perdamaian dengan negara lain”.
Presiden sebagai kepala pemerintahan berhak menentukan kebijakan politik luar negeri Indonesia dengan tetap berpegang pada tujuan negara dan landasan hukum yang ada. Kebijakan Presiden tersebut harus disetujui oleh DPR yang mewakili aspirasi rakyat Indonesia.


UUD 1945 Pasal 13 Ayat 1
“Presiden mengangkat duta dan konsul”, ayat 2 “Dalam hal mengangkat duta, Presiden mempertimbangkan DPR”,dan ayat 3” Presiden menerima penempatan duta negara lain dengan mempertimbangkan DPR”.
Duta adalah seorang pejabat diplomatik yang dikirimkan pemerintahan suatu negara ke negara lain atau badan Internasional untuk mewakili negaranya, mengerjakan segala sesuatu yang terkait dengan hubungan negara yang diwakilinya dengan negara atau badan internasional tersebut. Negara atau badan internasional yang dikirimkan duta adalah negara atau badan internasional yang mempunyai hubungan kerjasama (diplomatik) dengan negara pengirimnya.

Konsul adalah seorang pejabat diplomatik yang dikirimkan pemerintahan suatu negara ke negara lain untuk mewakili negaranya. Tugas konsul hampir sama dengan seorang duta, namun negara yang dikirimkan konsul adalah negara yang belum punya hubungan diplomatik atau kerjasama dengan pengirimnya. Duta dan konsul ini diangkat oleh Presiden sebagai perwakilan Pemerintah Indonesia di luar negeri dengan memperhatikan pertimbangan DPR. Biasanya kantor duta dan konsul menjadi satu alamat dengan tempat tinggalnya. Jabatan ini juga setingkat dengan menteri di tingkat Pemerintahan Dalam Negeri Indonesia.
Selain landasan idiil dan landasan konstitusional, politik luar negeri Indonesia juga mempunyai landasan operasonal. Landasan ini merincikan secara jelas dan lengkap semua kebijakan politik luar negeri, aturannya, dan lembaga-lembaga yang terkait. Landasan operasional politik luar negeri Indonesia saat ini adalah :

Undang-Undang Nomor 37 Tahun 1990 Tentang Hubungan Luar Negeri. Undang-Undang ini berisi tentang segala sesuatu yang berhubungan dengan kebijakan hubungan luar negeri, politik luar negeri, dan perjanjian internasional Indonesia. (baca juga: Pemerintahan Orde Baru)
Undang-Undang No 24 Tahun 200 Tentang Perjanjian Internasional. Undang undang ini membahas tentang perjanjian internasional secara detil. Bahasannya mencakup definisi, pengesahan, penerimaan dan penyetujuan, surat kepercayaan, persyaratan, pernyataan, organisasi internasional, dan status perjanjian kerjasama apabila terjadi pergantian kepala negara (suksesi negara). Dalam UU ini juga menjelaskan penujukkan menteri yang mengurus urusan luar negeri dan hubungan luar negeri.
Undang-Undang Nomor 25 Tahun 2004 Tentang Sistem Perencanaan Pembangunan Nasional. Di dalam ini tertulis dengan rinci definisi perencanaan, pembangunan, sistem perencanaan pembangunan, dan semua rencana langkah-langkah pembangunan nasional Indonesia. Atas dasar landasan operasional UU ini, maka kebijakan politik luar negeri Indonesia dibuat. (baca juga: Fungsi APBN)
Undang-Undang Nomor 17 Tahun 2007 Tentang Rencana Pembangunan Jangka Panjang, Peraturan Pemerintah Nomor 20 Tentang Rencana Kerja Pemerintah, dan Peraturan Presiden No 5 Tahun 2010 Tentang Pembangunan Jangka Menengah Nasional. Semua UU, PP, dan Perpres ini sama dengan landasan operasional sebelumnya, menjadi landasan membuat kebijakan poltik luar negeri Indonesia. Dengan demikian, kebijakan poltik luar negeri pada akhirnya mendukung tercapainya tujuan pembangunan nasional.
Keputusan Presiden Nomor 108 Tahun 2003 Tentang Organisasi Perwakilan RI di Luar Negeri dan Keputusan Menteri Luar Negeri Nomor SK.06/A/OT/VI/2004/01 Tahun 2004 Tentang Tata Kerja Perwakilan RI di Luar Negeri. Keputusan pemerintah Indonesia ini menjadi landasan operasional seluruh perwakilan RI di luar negeri.
1. Prinsip Bebas Aktif

Menurut Mukhtar Kusumaatmadja, politik luar negeri Indonesia bebas, artinya poltik yang tidak memihak negara atau organisasi internasional manapun dan juga tidak berpihak pada pada kekuatan internasional apapun yang tidak sejalan dengan landasan idiil Pancasila dan landasan konstitusional UUD 1945. Sedangkan politik luar negeri yang aktif adalah poltik yang terus aktif dalam menjalankan kebijakan internasional dan selalu tanggap dan epat respon terhadap semua masalah yang terjadi di dunia internasional. Jadi poltik bebas aktif yaitu politik luar negeri yang tidak memihak pada satu kekuatan negara manapun, namun tetap aktif menjalankan kebijakannya dan selalu menanggapi dnegan epat semua masalah yang terjadi di dunia internasional.

2. Prinsip Anti Kolonialisme

Sesuai dengan Pancasila dan UUD 1945, poltik luar negeri Indonesia anti kolonialisme atau anti penjajahan. Indonesia tidak akan mendukung segala bentuk penjajahan terhadap negara lain dan menolak kolonialisme kembali ke Indonesia, sebagai berikut:


Prinsip mengabdi kepada kepentingan nasional, Segala bentuk kebijakan pemerintah, termasuk kebijakan politik luar negerinya harus mengabdi kepada kepentingan nasional bukan kepentingan negara manapun dan atau kepentingan kelompok / golongan tertentu.
Prinsip demokrasi, prinsip keempat poltik luar negeri Indonesia adalah demokrasi. Demokrasi di sini adalah menghormati demokrasi negara lain dengan tetap memegang teguh demokrasi Indonesia. Artinya, hubungan Indonesia dengan negara lain, tidak boleh mencampuri urusan dalam negeri negara tersebut, begitu pula sebaliknya.
Bukti bahwa Indonesia menganut prinsip poltik luar negeri bebas aktif, anti kolonialisme, mengabdi kepada kepentingan nasional, dan demokrasi adalah adanya peran Indonesia di dunia internasional. Contoh peran Indonesia di dunia internasional antara lain :


Gerakan Non Blok. Gerakan ini didasari dengan diselenggarakannya Konfrensi Asia Afrika tahun 1955 di Bandung dan menghasilkan Deklarasi Bandung. Gerakan non blok merupakan gerakan negara-negara Asia Afrika yang tidak akan memihak negara manapun yang saat itu sedang berkuasa, yaitu Amerika Serikat (Blok Barat) dan Uni Sovyet (Blok Timur). Selain itu gerakan non blok adalah gerakan-gerakan negara asia afrika yang anti kolonialisme.
Mengakui kedaulatan negara lain
Ikut bekerja sama dalam organisasi internasional seperti PBB dan ASEAN
Sejak tahun 1957 ikut serta mengirimkan pasukan perdamaian, yang disebut Pasukan Garuda, ke negara-negara yang sedang bersengketa seperti Mesir, Kongo, Vietnam, dan beberapa negara Timur Tengah Lain.
Mengadakan hubungan kerjasama bilatateral dengan negara-negara lain dalam berbagai bidang, seperti hukum, ekonomi, sosial, dan budaya.
Ikut membantu negara yang sedang terkena musibah dan banana alam.
Demikian poltik luar negeri Indonesia yang mempunyai tujuan sesuai yang tercantum dalam pembukaan UUD 1945 alinea 4, yang terutama yaitu ikut serta melaksanakan ketertiban dunia. Semoga tulisan ini bisa bermanfaat.



barjo said:


> Negara menganut prinsip bebas aktif
> Sampai selesai bawah bro bacanya
> 
> *Landasan Politik Luar Negeri Indonesia di Tegaskan Dalam Pembukaan UUD 1945*
> 
> 
> Sebelum membahas detail tentang landasan politik luar negeri Indonesia, sebaiknya kita memahami terlebih dahulu beberapa hal terkait dengan politik dan politik luar negeri itu sendiri. Para ahli mempunyai efinisi yang berbeda-beda tentang poltik. Namun di sini akan dikemukakan beberapa pengertian politik dari para ahli dan dari segi bahasa yang dapat mewakili definisi politik secara keseluruhan dan kita jadikan rujukan untuk memahami pembahasan selanjutnya, yaitu:
> 
> Pengertian secara bahasa atau etimologi. Secara bahasa politik berasal dari Bahasa Yunani, _politica_, yaitu segala sesuatu yang berhubungan dengan negara Politik menurut Aristoteles adalah usaha warga negara untuk mencapai tujuan yang dikehendaki bersama. Tujuan tersebut merupakan tujuan untuk kebaikan bersama. Politik menurut Prof.Dr.Miriam Budiharjo, yaitu berbagai kegiatan yang dilakukan untuk menentukan tujuan bersama dan pelaksanaannya agar tujuan bersama dapat dicapai.
> 
> Pengertian Politik Luar Negeri
> 
> Politik menurut Robert adalah suatu cara atau seni yang dilakukan untuk memerintah kelompok manusia tertentu agar tujuan yang diinginkan tercapai. Pengertian politik secara umum. Berdasarkan pengertian poltik secara bahasa dan ciri-ciri sistem politik, maka dapat disimpulkan bahwa politik adalah segala sesuatu yang berhubungan dengan kegiatan menentukan tujuan bersama, kegiatan yang melaksanakan tujuan yang disepakati, dan kekuasaan yang mengatur agar tujuan tercapai.
> 
> Politik negara berarti merupakan segala sesuatu yang berhubungan dengan kegiatan menentukan tujuan bersama, melaksanakan tujuan, dan kekuasaan yang mengatur kebijakan dan landasan negara agar tercapainya tujuan nasional. Politik suatu negara dibagi menjadi dua bagian, yaitu politik luar negeri dan poltik dalam negeri. Sesuai judul artikel ini, maka kita akan membahas politik luar negeri.
> 
> Setelah memahami pengertian politik, selanjutnya kita akan membahs pengertian politik luar negeri. Beberapa pengertian politik luar negeri yang dapat dijadikan acuan, yaitu:
> 
> 
> Menurut Buku “Strategi Pelaksanaan Politik Luar Negeri Indonesia”
> Yang terbit antara tahun 1984 – 1988, politik luar negeri adalah suatu kebijakan yang diambil oleh pemerintah suatu negara dalam berhubungan dengan negara-negara lain secara internasional untuk mencapai tujuan nasional negara tersebut. Kebijakan-kebijakan atau politik luar negeri tersebut meliputi landasan, prinsip, perangkat, nilai, sikap, sampai taktik atau strategi yang harus dilakukan dalam berhubungan dengan negara lain. Dengan demikian dalam hubungan internasionalnya, negara tidak dapat dipengaruhi oleh kekuasaan negara lain dalam bidang sosial, budaya, dan ekonomi. Karena apabila ini terjadi, tujuan dari politik luar negeri yang berdasarkan kepentingan nasional tidak akan tercapai.
> 
> 
> Menurut Hudson
> Politik luar negeri didefinisikan sebagai bagian dari kebijakan hubungan internasional yang menjadi panduan bagi negara untuk melakukan hubungan dengan negara lain. Baik itu hubungan yang baik dan bersahabat, maupun hubungan yang saling bertentangan atau bermusuhan. (baca juga:Politik Luar Negeri Indonesia)
> 
> 
> Menurut Plano dan Olton
> Politik luar negeri adalah semua taktik, strategi, dan rencana tindakan yang dibuat oleh lembaga-lembaga kekuasaan negara dalam berhubungan dengan negara lain untuk mencapai tujuan nasional negara. Taktik dan strategi tersebut biasanya unik, setiap negara mempunyai cara yang berbeda dengan negara lain.
> 
> Kebijakan politik luar negeri tiap negara unik karena merupakan aspirasi suatu negara yang harus dipertahankan dan diperjuangkan oleh pemerintahan negara di dunia internasional. Tujuan nasional yang ingin dicapai tiap negara dalam berhubungan dengan negara lain juga berbeda sesuai kesepakatan para pendiri negara tersebut yang tertuang dalam konstutusinya. Faktor-faktor yang mempengaruhi politik luar negeri suatu negara adalah:
> 
> 
> Faktor Dalam Negeri
> Faktor dalam negeri yang mempengaruhi kebijakan poltik luar negeri suatu negara meliputi sistem pemerintahan, kondisi geografis suatu negara, ideplogi bangsa konstitusi, kepentingan negara, dan tujuan nasional negara. Selain itu, partai politik, sistem pemerintahan yang berlangsung, dan pemimpin pemerintahan yang berkuasa juga berpengaruh kepada kebijakan politik luar negeri. Umumnya setiap pergantian pemerintahan, akan terjadi perbedaan kebijakan dan cara tetapi tetap berpedoman pada landasan dan prinsip politik luar negeri yang dimilikinya.
> 
> 
> Faktor Luar Negeri
> Faktor luar negeri yang mempengaruhi kebijakan politik luar negeri suatu negara adalah globalisasi dan kebijakan / sistem poltik di berbagai negara di dunia. Globalisasi yang berpengaruh dengan politik luar negeri adalah komunikasi dan transportasi yang semakin cepat. Hal ini membuat tiap negara harus membuat strategi politik yang selalu siap dengan perubahan yang sangat cepat. Sementara sistem poltik negera lain dan kebijakannya terhadap negara tersebut, akan mempengaruhi sikap yang akan diambil, apakah akan menjalin hubungan baik atau sebaliknya.
> 
> Landasan-Landasan Dalam Politik Luar Negeri Indonesia
> 
> Indonesia mempunyai sejarah politik dalam negeri yang panjang sejak zaman kolonial, merdeka, sistem pemerintahan orde lama, sistem pemerintahan orde baru, sampai masa reformasi saat ini. Meskipun baru tujuh kali pergantian pimpinan pemerintahan (Presiden), tapi dinamika yang terjadi sangat besar. Hal ini berpengaruh pada politik luar negeri Indonesia. (baca juga: Peran Indonesia di Dunia Internasional)
> 
> Secara garis besar, dengan berbagai dinamika politik dalam negeri yang terjadi, ada 3 landasan politik luar negeri Indonesia dan 4 prinsip yang tetap harus terus dipegang. Landasan dalam politik luar negeri Indonesia yang digunakan, yaitu :
> 
> *1. Landasan Idiil*
> Dasar negara Indonesia adalah Pancasila. Oleh karena itu implementasi nilai-nilai Pancasila dalam kehidupan sehari-hari sangat diutamakan. Begitu pula pelaksanaan politik luar negerinya, Indonesia mempunyai landasan idiil Panasila yang otomatis pedomannya kelima sila Pancasila. Penjabaran kelima sila Pancasila sebagai landasan dalam politik luar negeri Indonesia, yaitu :
> 
> Sila Pertama
> Ketuhanan yang Maha Esa. Artinya bahwa bangsa Indonesia memandang manusia sebagai makhluk yang sama sebagai ciptaan tuhan tanpa membedakan ras, suku, dan agama. Oleh karena itu bangsa Indonesia mengakui bahwa semua manusia dan semua bangsa sama derajanyat. Tidak ada negara yang lebih tinggi atau lebih rendah daripada bangsa Indonesia. (baca juga: Fungsi GBHN)
> 
> 
> Sila Kedua
> Kemanusiaan yang Adil dan Beradab. Setelah mengakui bahwa semua menusia adalah sama sebagai makhluk ciptaan Tuhan, selanjutnya bangsa Indonesia juga mengakui bahwa manusia / bangsa lain mempunyai martabat yang sama. Dengan demikian, politik luar negeri Indonesia menghindari penindasan terhadap negara lain dan menolak negara lain yang akan menindas / menjajah bangsa Indonesia.
> 
> 
> Sila Ketiga
> Persatuan Indonesia. Politik luar negeri Indonesia menempatkan persatuan kesatuan di atas segalanya. Artinya, segala bentuk kebijakannya akan lebih mementingkan kepentingan negara, di atas kepentingan golongan / kelompok / pribadi dan kepentingan negara lain. (baca juga: Pokok Pikiran dalam Pembukaan UUD)
> Landasan konstitusional poltik luar negeri Indonesia adalah UUD 1945. Undang-Undang Dasar 1945 sebagai sumber hukum tertinggi yang ada di Inodesia memuat jelas bagaimana politik luar negeri Indonesia seharusnya diatur. Pembukaan dan batang tubuh UUD 1945 yang dijadikan landasan konstitusional politik luar negeri Indonesia, yaitu :
> 
> 
> Pokok Pikiran dalam Pembukaan UUD 1945 alinea 1
> “Bahwa sesungguhnya kemerdekaan adalah hak segala bangsa, dan oleh sebab itu, maka penjajahan di atas dunia harus dihapuskan karena tidak sesuai dengan peri kemanusiaan dan peri keadilan” dan pembukaan UUD 1945 alinea 4, “…. Ikut serta melaksanakan ketertiban dunia yang berdasarkan kemerdekaan, perdamaian abadi, dan keadilan sosial..”. Berdasarkan kedua pernyataan di atas, politik luar negeri Indonesia haruslah poltik yang bertujuan ikut serta melaksanakan ketertiban dunia dan tidak mendukung penindasan terhadap negara lain.
> 
> 
> UUD 1945 Pasal 11 Ayat 1
> “Presiden dengan persetujuan DPR menyatakan perang, membuat perjanjian, dan perdamaian dengan negara lain”.
> Presiden sebagai kepala pemerintahan berhak menentukan kebijakan politik luar negeri Indonesia dengan tetap berpegang pada tujuan negara dan landasan hukum yang ada. Kebijakan Presiden tersebut harus disetujui oleh DPR yang mewakili aspirasi rakyat Indonesia.
> 
> 
> UUD 1945 Pasal 13 Ayat 1
> “Presiden mengangkat duta dan konsul”, ayat 2 “Dalam hal mengangkat duta, Presiden mempertimbangkan DPR”,dan ayat 3” Presiden menerima penempatan duta negara lain dengan mempertimbangkan DPR”.
> Duta adalah seorang pejabat diplomatik yang dikirimkan pemerintahan suatu negara ke negara lain atau badan Internasional untuk mewakili negaranya, mengerjakan segala sesuatu yang terkait dengan hubungan negara yang diwakilinya dengan negara atau badan internasional tersebut. Negara atau badan internasional yang dikirimkan duta adalah negara atau badan internasional yang mempunyai hubungan kerjasama (diplomatik) dengan negara pengirimnya.
> 
> Konsul adalah seorang pejabat diplomatik yang dikirimkan pemerintahan suatu negara ke negara lain untuk mewakili negaranya. Tugas konsul hampir sama dengan seorang duta, namun negara yang dikirimkan konsul adalah negara yang belum punya hubungan diplomatik atau kerjasama dengan pengirimnya. Duta dan konsul ini diangkat oleh Presiden sebagai perwakilan Pemerintah Indonesia di luar negeri dengan memperhatikan pertimbangan DPR. Biasanya kantor duta dan konsul menjadi satu alamat dengan tempat tinggalnya. Jabatan ini juga setingkat dengan menteri di tingkat Pemerintahan Dalam Negeri Indonesia.
> Selain landasan idiil dan landasan konstitusional, politik luar negeri Indonesia juga mempunyai landasan operasonal. Landasan ini merincikan secara jelas dan lengkap semua kebijakan politik luar negeri, aturannya, dan lembaga-lembaga yang terkait. Landasan operasional politik luar negeri Indonesia saat ini adalah :
> 
> Undang-Undang Nomor 37 Tahun 1990 Tentang Hubungan Luar Negeri. Undang-Undang ini berisi tentang segala sesuatu yang berhubungan dengan kebijakan hubungan luar negeri, politik luar negeri, dan perjanjian internasional Indonesia. (baca juga: Pemerintahan Orde Baru)
> Undang-Undang No 24 Tahun 200 Tentang Perjanjian Internasional. Undang undang ini membahas tentang perjanjian internasional secara detil. Bahasannya mencakup definisi, pengesahan, penerimaan dan penyetujuan, surat kepercayaan, persyaratan, pernyataan, organisasi internasional, dan status perjanjian kerjasama apabila terjadi pergantian kepala negara (suksesi negara). Dalam UU ini juga menjelaskan penujukkan menteri yang mengurus urusan luar negeri dan hubungan luar negeri.
> Undang-Undang Nomor 25 Tahun 2004 Tentang Sistem Perencanaan Pembangunan Nasional. Di dalam ini tertulis dengan rinci definisi perencanaan, pembangunan, sistem perencanaan pembangunan, dan semua rencana langkah-langkah pembangunan nasional Indonesia. Atas dasar landasan operasional UU ini, maka kebijakan politik luar negeri Indonesia dibuat. (baca juga: Fungsi APBN)
> Undang-Undang Nomor 17 Tahun 2007 Tentang Rencana Pembangunan Jangka Panjang, Peraturan Pemerintah Nomor 20 Tentang Rencana Kerja Pemerintah, dan Peraturan Presiden No 5 Tahun 2010 Tentang Pembangunan Jangka Menengah Nasional. Semua UU, PP, dan Perpres ini sama dengan landasan operasional sebelumnya, menjadi landasan membuat kebijakan poltik luar negeri Indonesia. Dengan demikian, kebijakan poltik luar negeri pada akhirnya mendukung tercapainya tujuan pembangunan nasional.
> Keputusan Presiden Nomor 108 Tahun 2003 Tentang Organisasi Perwakilan RI di Luar Negeri dan Keputusan Menteri Luar Negeri Nomor SK.06/A/OT/VI/2004/01 Tahun 2004 Tentang Tata Kerja Perwakilan RI di Luar Negeri. Keputusan pemerintah Indonesia ini menjadi landasan operasional seluruh perwakilan RI di luar negeri.
> 1. Prinsip Bebas Aktif
> 
> Menurut Mukhtar Kusumaatmadja, politik luar negeri Indonesia bebas, artinya poltik yang tidak memihak negara atau organisasi internasional manapun dan juga tidak berpihak pada pada kekuatan internasional apapun yang tidak sejalan dengan landasan idiil Pancasila dan landasan konstitusional UUD 1945. Sedangkan politik luar negeri yang aktif adalah poltik yang terus aktif dalam menjalankan kebijakan internasional dan selalu tanggap dan epat respon terhadap semua masalah yang terjadi di dunia internasional. Jadi poltik bebas aktif yaitu politik luar negeri yang tidak memihak pada satu kekuatan negara manapun, namun tetap aktif menjalankan kebijakannya dan selalu menanggapi dnegan epat semua masalah yang terjadi di dunia internasional.
> 
> 2. Prinsip Anti Kolonialisme
> 
> Sesuai dengan Pancasila dan UUD 1945, poltik luar negeri Indonesia anti kolonialisme atau anti penjajahan. Indonesia tidak akan mendukung segala bentuk penjajahan terhadap negara lain dan menolak kolonialisme kembali ke Indonesia, sebagai berikut:
> 
> 
> Prinsip mengabdi kepada kepentingan nasional, Segala bentuk kebijakan pemerintah, termasuk kebijakan politik luar negerinya harus mengabdi kepada kepentingan nasional bukan kepentingan negara manapun dan atau kepentingan kelompok / golongan tertentu.
> Prinsip demokrasi, prinsip keempat poltik luar negeri Indonesia adalah demokrasi. Demokrasi di sini adalah menghormati demokrasi negara lain dengan tetap memegang teguh demokrasi Indonesia. Artinya, hubungan Indonesia dengan negara lain, tidak boleh mencampuri urusan dalam negeri negara tersebut, begitu pula sebaliknya.
> Bukti bahwa Indonesia menganut prinsip poltik luar negeri bebas aktif, anti kolonialisme, mengabdi kepada kepentingan nasional, dan demokrasi adalah adanya peran Indonesia di dunia internasional. Contoh peran Indonesia di dunia internasional antara lain :
> 
> 
> Gerakan Non Blok. Gerakan ini didasari dengan diselenggarakannya Konfrensi Asia Afrika tahun 1955 di Bandung dan menghasilkan Deklarasi Bandung. Gerakan non blok merupakan gerakan negara-negara Asia Afrika yang tidak akan memihak negara manapun yang saat itu sedang berkuasa, yaitu Amerika Serikat (Blok Barat) dan Uni Sovyet (Blok Timur). Selain itu gerakan non blok adalah gerakan-gerakan negara asia afrika yang anti kolonialisme.
> Mengakui kedaulatan negara lain
> Ikut bekerja sama dalam organisasi internasional seperti PBB dan ASEAN
> Sejak tahun 1957 ikut serta mengirimkan pasukan perdamaian, yang disebut Pasukan Garuda, ke negara-negara yang sedang bersengketa seperti Mesir, Kongo, Vietnam, dan beberapa negara Timur Tengah Lain.
> Mengadakan hubungan kerjasama bilatateral dengan negara-negara lain dalam berbagai bidang, seperti hukum, ekonomi, sosial, dan budaya.
> Ikut membantu negara yang sedang terkena musibah dan banana alam.
> Demikian poltik luar negeri Indonesia yang mempunyai tujuan sesuai yang tercantum dalam pembukaan UUD 1945 alinea 4, yang terutama yaitu ikut serta melaksanakan ketertiban dunia. Semoga tulisan ini bisa bermanfaat.


Sebenarnya ane malu posting ginian... maaf member lain postingan ane kali ini ane OOT

Maapin dulu saya suka mbolos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> *KEMHAN TINJAU PROGRAM JOINT PRODUCTION MISSION SYSTEM PTTA KELAS MALE DI IDS ITALIA*
> 9 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> Direktorat Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan (Ditjen Pothan) Kemhan RI melaksanakan Program Pembinaan Potensi Teknologi Industri Pertahanan (Binpottekindhan). Salah satu program Binpottekindhan adalah membangun kemampuan industri pertahanan dalam memproduksi Pesawat Terbang Tanpa Awak (PTTA) dengan kemampuan Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE), yang diwujudkan dalam program Joint Production PTTA Mission System Kelas MALE TA. 2019 oleh PT. Len Industri (Persero).
> 
> Dalam proses akuisisi teknologi, Len bekerjasama dengan Ingegneria Dei Sistemi S.p.A (IDS), Italia untuk pengembangan desain Mission System PTTA MALE dan pengembangan simulator Hardware in The Loop System (HILS), sebagaimana dilanir dari laman web _Kemhan (09/ 10/ 2019)_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saat ini, Len mengirimkan enam personel untuk melaksanakan akuisisi teknologi di fasilitas IDS Italia dalam rangka belajar dan mengembangkan pembuatan software maupun hardware Flight Control System (FCS) yang nantinya nantinya akan diaplikasikan untuk pengembangan Mission System PTTA Kelas MALE.
> 
> Dalam rangka memantau kemajuan program akusisi teknologi tersebut, Ditjen Pothan melaksanakan peninjauan pelaksanaan kerjasama tersebut di Ingegneria Dei Sistemi S.p.A (IDS), Italia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peninjauan dipimpin oleh Sesditjen Pothan Kemhan, Brigjen TNI Aribowo Teguh Santoso, S.T., M. Sc, didampingi oleh Dirtekindhan Ditjen Pothan Kemhan beserta staf, Perwakilan Dislitbang TNI AU dan SVP Divisi Pengembangan Bisnis dan Teknologi PT. Len Industri (Persero), kegiatan dilaksanakan dari tanggal 4 s.d. 9 Oktober 2019 di fasilitas IDS di Pisa dan Roma, Italia.
> 
> Dalam kunjungan tersebut Sesditjen Pothan Kemhan menyampaikan kepada IDS Italia bahwa saat ini Indonesia sedang mengembangkan kemampuan teknologi Industri Pertahanan melalui kegiatan penelitian dan pengembangan secara independen dan kolaborasi dengan beberapa negara sahabat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delegasi meninjau proses pelaksanaan akuisisi teknologi yang sedang dibahas dan dikembangkan oleh enam tenaga ahli Len dan tenaga ahli dari IDS Italia di fasilitas IDS.
> 
> Selanjutnya proses pembahasan dan pengembangan desain Mission System PTTA MALE dan simulator HILS akan dilaksanakan oleh kedua pihak di fasilitas Len pada bulan November 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pada kesempatan tersebut, Sesditjen Pothan Kemhan menekankan semangat bela negara kepada tenaga ahli PT. Len Industri (Persero) yang mengikuti pelatihan, untuk memanfaatkan pelatihan ini secara maksimal guna membangun kemandirian Industri Pertahanan demi kemajuan Negara Indonesia.
> 
> _All photos: Kemhan Tinjau Program Joint Production Mission System PTTA Kelas MALE di IDS Italia. (Kemhan)_
> 
> Udah jalan toh program UAV MALE kemhan, mission systems nya dari Italy? Frame sama engine? China?


what an unexpected turn of event (in a good way) , after the recent buzz of turks and china MALE UAV , suddenly the spaghetti showed up . we rarely do cooperation with italian except with torpedo and naval cannon , we need to push further cooperation with them , talking about italian , their shipbuilding industry (fincantieri) is top notch in europe , almost second to none , and talking about sub system cooperation , the kemenhan should look at* LEONARDO S.P.A *, they almost made subsystem for everything , ship , submarine , even the newest gripen AESA radar are from them , tank , cannon , missile , torpedo etc


----------



## barjo

Raduga said:


> what an unexpected turn of event (in a good way) , after the recent buzz of turks and china MALE UAV , suddenly the spaghetti showed up . we rarely do cooperation with italian except with torpedo and naval cannon , we need to push further cooperation with them , talking about italian , their shipbuilding industry (fincantieri) is top notch in europe , almost second to none .


Ficantieri have long history with midle east as their customer, they dont have much bussines relation in southeast asia to bad...


----------



## Gundala

barjo said:


> 140m is bit to much for now. I mean to much number of missile to be carried, the both of them can be equiped with single multifunction radar or unimast, but counting to the missile to be carried a single 140 can carry up to 40 plus AA missiles and may be land attacker cruise missile.... may be is a bit to much dont you think bro, the missile in the single ship capacity can take all the warehouse stock


There is no such thing as too much arsenal in war time, but I do get your point bro. Well like I said getting military assets first we need to determine what role the assets going to play. Then we can create spec and arsenal needed for it. Im under the assumption our Navy is eyeing Iver original spec so I base my outlook from it (AAW role with Heavy striking ability). The large numbers of missiles quantity and types carried by Iver are expensive and prolly abit risky to be put on the front line, thats why I say air support (fighters) and submarine support (naval support) is still needed in times of war.

There is also logistic point of view during war time. When you have less missiles you can prolly do 1-2 missions then have to port in for resupply. Having more missiles on board can reduce the port time thus prolly can do twice if not more missions on a single run. Fuel/Food supply is relatively easy to get, but missiles stock is not easy to distribute logistically thru out our entire naval base. That is one of the keypoint on having more missiles on board compare to the less one. Then again it all comes down on the role of this "Indonesia Iver" would be in the eyes of our navy that will determine all the specs we are going to have 



Nike said:


> Meanwhile in another North problem is India, they got their Carrier battle group too, but with solid defense base in Andaman and Nicobar they can encroach our territory more easily compared to China. I got reports from Navy and Air Force unit situated there, their activities in and around Malacca strait is increasing at worrying level. They even several times illegaly crossing our air space border in and around Aceh all the way to West Sumatra province. India seems doesnt see us in the eye anymore and thinking Indian Ocean is their playground in which i am abhors the most such attitude from them.


Oh wow, thats alarming. But yea, adding more fighters air fram should be our main priority in 3rd MEF. I hope we can somehow manage to reach the airframe numbers in a timely manner.


----------



## barjo

Gundala said:


> There is no such thing as too much arsenal in war time, but I do get your point bro. Well like I said getting military assets first we need to determine what role the assets going to play. Then we can create spec and arsenal needed for it. Im under the assumption our Navy is eyeing Iver original spec so I base my outlook from it (AAW role with Heavy striking ability). The large numbers of missiles quantity and types carried by Iver are expensive and prolly abit risky to be put on the front line, thats why I say air support (fighters) and submarine support (naval support) is still needed in times of war.
> 
> There is also logistic point of view during war time. When you have less missiles you can prolly do 1-2 missions then have to port in for resupply. Having more missiles on board can reduce the port time thus prolly can do twice if not more missions on a single run. Fuel/Food supply is relatively easy to get, but missiles stock is not easy to distribute logistically thru out our entire naval base. That is one of the keypoint on having more missiles on board compare to the less one. Then again it all comes down on the role of this "Indonesia Iver" would be in the eyes of our navy that will determine all the specs we are going to have


I wont add any word on it its time to hit the bed


----------



## HellFireIndo

I wouldn't like the word if the word "Indonesia" and "under the ... sphere of influence" is written in the same sentence, i'll disagree with such mentality completely, now and forever, no compromise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chestnut

barjo said:


> Sorry disagree, thats your own statement, dont conclude mine
> 
> Thats is our constitusion (non alignment) I will always disagree with others side that persued us to submit to any party


It doesn't matter what your statement is when the reality proves otherwise.

For the past several years the US has been steadily increasing military support and cooperation with Indonesia. The US has offered advanced fighter jets, ships, and technology that they only offer to their allies. Recent intrusions by China and Vietnam have pushed the Indonesian government closer to the US than ever. The fact that the US is literally building a deep water naval base on Manus Island so close to our shores and not a peep from our government. Speaking of which, the US has routinely offered assistance in quelling riots and anti-government sentiment in Papua, regardless of the PR problem.

Why is that? Because we are a US interest, a pretty big one too. A major trade route literally goes through our EEZ and since the US Navy is the undisputed protector of global commercial shipping so it would make sense to keep us close. Not to mention the Grasberg mine and the fact we have the 5th largest shale gas deposit in the world right behind the US. They need to keep us militarily close and it is in our best interest to do so, and the government knows it, because they already do.

The reality is that we would not survive an assault by the Chinese without outside help regardless of our new equipment and tactics. This is where the US comes in.

This is the reality for our government, constitution be damned.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## barjo

Chestnut said:


> It doesn't matter what your statement is when the reality proves otherwise.
> 
> For the past several years the US has been steadily increasing military support and cooperation with Indonesia. The US has offered advanced fighter jets, ships, and technology that they only offer to their allies. Recent intrusions by China and Vietnam have pushed the Indonesian government closer to the US than ever. The fact that the US is literally building a deep water naval base on Manus Island so close to our shores and not a peep from our government. Speaking of which, the US has routinely offered assistance in quelling riots and anti-government sentiment in Papua, regardless of the PR problem.
> 
> Why is that? Because we are a US interest, a pretty big one too. A major trade route literally goes through our EEZ and since the US Navy is the undisputed protector of global commercial shipping so it would make sense to keep us close. Not to mention the Grasberg mine and the fact we have the 5th largest shale gas deposit in the world right behind the US. They need to keep us militarily close and it is in our best interest to do so, and the government knows it, because they already do.
> 
> The reality is that we would not survive an assault by the Chinese without outside help regardless of our new equipment and tactics. This is where the US comes in.
> 
> This is the reality for our government, constitution be damned.


Situ jualan paranoia
Kadang penjajah itu nga datang sendiri kadang kita juga yg ngundang mereka datang, n sorry gua nga dapat direct payment buat campaign yg kaya ginian

Kita nga kaya anak2 sebelah yg happy dapat duit dri org kedutaan buat mainan internet disini, dari kuminis alih2 jadi agen US, sorry ya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> masa polisi , ngamuk itu nanti tni , sipil pengamat militer mungkin masih diterima deh .
> 
> i never heard india trespassing our territory , indonesia is kinda become the moderator between both pak and india even though we're leaning into pak more , since indo pakistani war .



Historically, in 1963 when we konfrontasi, India in malay side so we choose pakistani also in 1960s sino soviet split also we more leaning toward PRC, PRC help pakistani until now

In 1970s when suharto reign, we tuned became hardcore anti communist, also we afraid india became soviet base etc

Dont know but Indian and Indonesian likely friendly each other than China with Indonesia (maybe bollywood factor ) many indian see us positively
Cmiww


About alliance someone in fomil kaskus facebook said that alliance is must in today world. What do you think?

Any neutral country have capable enough to defend their country?
Findlan? Swiss?


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Harus hati2 deal ama Turkey









Well as long as we can secure the blue prints and production method without involving Turkish supplier is fine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Nike said:


> Harus hati2 deal ama Turkey
> 
> View attachment 583187
> View attachment 583186
> 
> 
> Well as long as we can secure the blue prints and production method without involving Turkish supplier is fine


Next to come... negara kurdi


----------



## Nike

barjo said:


> Next to come... negara kurdi



I dont see it will come, there is many hurdle for such things

Myself personnaly dont support such transgression from Turkish side, as Syria is still a legitimate Nation and the invasion is truly will set another incident accross the globe. How do you feel if China decided to create such "Save Zone" in entire South China Sea including Northern Natuna by put their Navy and missile system there ? Who can stopped them? Indonesia will severely affected by then if such thing happened. 

Turkey clearly dont use her brain this time and playing with fire, currently they dont fit into big boys game and Sultan dragging down the whole Turkey with him this time. And this affected a number of Indonesia coorperation in defense sector with them.


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Harus hati2 deal ama Turkey
> 
> View attachment 583187
> View attachment 583186
> 
> 
> Well as long as we can secure the blue prints and production method without involving Turkish supplier is fine



Pakistani helicopter on trouble right now.
Look ATAK
Dont know how capable turk in their industry

Caatsa aktiv?


barjo said:


> Next to come... negara kurdi





Likely work with italy is good choice from torpedo cannon to SAMP/T missile hehehe

Still i like design of kalaat beni abbas remind me baku class scaled down


----------



## Nike

Ruhnama said:


> Pakistani helicopter on trouble right now.
> Look ATAK
> Dont know how capable turk in their industry
> 
> Caatsa aktiv?
> 
> 
> *Moga opm ga ikutan macem kurdi*
> 
> Likely work with italy is good choice from torpedo cannon to SAMP/T missile hehehe
> 
> Still i like design of kalaat beni abbas remind me baku class scaled down



Maksud? Mau gua roasting lagi lu disini?


----------



## Kucing itu imut

What programs will be affected by CAATSA to Turkey? Tank Harimau? What else?

Turned out choosing Ch-4 and not Anka is a great decision from us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Nike said:


> I dont see it will come, there is many hurdle for such things
> 
> Myself personnaly dont support such transgression from Turkish side, as Syria is still a legitimate Nation and the invasion is truly will set another incident accross the globe. How do you feel if China decided to create such "Save Zone" in entire South China Sea including Northern Natuna by put their Navy and missile system there ? Who can stopped them? Indonesia will severely affected by then if such thing happened.
> 
> Turkey clearly dont use her brain this time and playing with fire, currently they dont fit into big boys game and Sultan dragging down the whole Turkey with him this time. And this affected a number of Indonesia coorperation in defense sector with them.


Sebetulnya ane setuju "semut vs gajah si semut kalau mau menang harus naik gajah"... biar imbang gajah vs gajah


----------



## Nike

Kucing itu imut said:


> What programs do you think will affect us by CAATSA to Turkey? Tank Harimau? What else?



Floating powership? aircraft deals?


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Maksud? Mau gua roasting lagi lu disini?


Soal opm itu ga usah dbahas dlu dah. Salah lagi gw

Soal tank harimau kita pake mesin caterpillar. Semoga ini ga bermasalah kaya atak pakistan

(Tank altay mrk pengembangannya juga lambat banget. Gara2 mesin aja)


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> Harus hati2 deal ama Turkey
> 
> View attachment 583187
> View attachment 583186
> 
> 
> Well as long as we can secure the blue prints and production method without involving Turkish supplier is fine


I really dont understand the situation there. Turkey supporting Syria opposition rebel? Kurdish supported by American and yet Turkey claimed them as terorist? Regardless this sanction imposed by US is really sad, its like a proof that the world need another power to balance the power of US.



barjo said:


> Sebetulnya ane setuju "semut vs gajah si semut kalau mau menang harus naik gajah"... biar imbang gajah vs gajah


Kalo gw jadi semut mending nonton di pinggir agak jauhan sambil ngupi 



barjo said:


> Situ jualan paranoia
> Kadang penjajah itu nga datang sendiri kadang kita juga yg ngundang mereka datang, n sorry gua nga dapat direct payment buat campaign yg kaya ginian
> 
> Kita nga kaya anak2 sebelah yg happy dapat duit dri org kedutaan buat mainan internet disini, dari kuminis alih2 jadi agen US, sorry ya


We are not just US interest, we are also Chinese interest. The difference is we have large trade surplus with US and deficit against China. Investment wise China is climbing her ladders and positioned her self in top 3 of our largest investors. I dont see the point on China invading us while on the other hand they invest pretty big here. On this point I agree with Barjo, perhaps you just being paranoia. US dont invade? They do in other form, restricting our "only" 11 Sukhoi purchased, weponized trade with economic sanction via GSP and many other forms. We are at US mercy on trade (export wise), if they imposed GSP then our export will drop by half thus effecting our economy in a big way. So yea, both are "invading" in their own way


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Harus hati2 deal ama Turkey
> 
> View attachment 583187
> View attachment 583186
> 
> 
> Well as long as we can secure the blue prints and production method without involving Turkish supplier is fine


The question is are we already secured the blueprints and not involving turks supplier in medium tank production line?



Ruhnama said:


> Likely work with italy is good choice from torpedo cannon to SAMP/T missile hehehe


Yeah if only EU accepting CPO we will cooperate furthermore (excluding mbda) unfortunately,they don't


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> The question is are we already secured the blueprints and not involving turks supplier in medium tank production line?
> 
> 
> Yeah if only EU accepting CPO we will cooperate furthermore (excluding mbda) unfortunately,they don't




Btw 18 tank we will have, produce by pindad not by fnss right?

Engine from caterpilar
Passive anti missile from turkey
Cannon cockeril from belgium
Falarick from ukraine

Dont know another part


----------



## umigami

Holly shit guys, someone try to stab wiranto in Pandeglang...
Metro tv now.


----------



## mandala

umigami said:


> Holly shit guys, someone try to stab wiranto in Pandeglang...
> Metro tv now.


Saw it too. The attacker already stabbed Wiranto. Wiranto now is in intensive care unit with 2 stab wounds at a local hospital and in stable condition. Police have arrested 1 male and 1 female at the scene. Where is his security? Iinm Wiranto is one of the well known people who have recieved threats. He should be guarded well.

Update: Wiranto is now being transfered to Gatot Subroto Army Hospital in Jakarta.


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> Btw 18 tank we will have, produce by pindad not by fnss right?
> 
> Engine from caterpilar
> Passive anti missile from turkey
> Cannon cockeril from belgium
> Falarick from ukraine
> 
> Dont know another part


Does pindad capable enough to make kaplan mt hull? Its a new experience for us. So i think FNSS will do the job

OOF

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## trishna_amṛta

jek_sperrow said:


> I don't know that in our constitution is stated about our foreign policy (non alignment), not in the preamble or its chapters, the non alignment can be tracked back during cold war and until now, during that time it just that we dont want to get dragged to the cold war and thus pursuing non alignment policy.
> Being under sphere of influence is not the same as submitting to others.
> Afaik there is not stated in our constitution either that we are forbidden to join power or making alliance with other because of our non alignment stance, its just that we choose it that way, it still can change.
> But idk, enlighten me.



Exactly 




HellFireIndo said:


> I wouldn't like the word if the word "Indonesia" and "under the ... sphere of influence" is written in the same sentence, i'll disagree with such mentality completely, now and forever, no compromise.





barjo said:


> Negara menganut prinsip bebas aktif
> Sampai selesai bawah bro bacanya
> 
> *Landasan Politik Luar Negeri Indonesia di Tegaskan Dalam Pembukaan UUD 1945*
> 
> Sebenarnya ane malu posting ginian... maaf member lain postingan ane kali ini ane OOT
> 
> Maapin dulu saya suka mbolos



Mirip2x kita berarti, kebetulan saya dulu kalau waktunya mata kuliah HTN (Hukum Tata Negara) isinya banyak bolosnya  sampai2x perlu malsu absensi . Tapi hal ini sebenarnya lebih masuk dalam domain SosPol Hubungan International dan bukan domain ilmu hukum.

Well anyway, pemahaman bebas-aktif itu maksudnya kita tidak masuk dalam blok pertahanan tertentu (contoh SEATO atau sejenisnya) Yg dimana kalau dlm blok pertahanan (alliance) setiap member state mempunyai kewajiban utk mempertahankan anggota lainnya yg sedang berperang (baik diserang ataupun menyerang), tetapi bukan bearti kita tidak bisa bekerja sama secara terbatas utk hal2x terkait keamanan / kepentingan bersama dalam hal ini contoh terbaik adalah Lombok Treaty antara Indonesia - Australia.
Sedangkan untuk pemahaman "sphere of influence" itu justru tidak berhubungan dengan konsep non-blok atau bebas-aktif, dikarenakan "sphere of influence" adalah kondisi yg muncul akibat proses geopolitic yg berkelanjutan dan bukan karena kesepakatan para pihak.



barjo said:


> Situ jualan paranoia
> Kadang penjajah itu nga datang sendiri kadang kita juga yg ngundang mereka datang,



Ada benernya juga ini, kebetulan akhir tahun kemarin saya malah bisa dibilang membantu seorang _Tuan Meneer antek Kompeni_ utk kiranya dapat menjajah kembali bangsa kita , cuma si _Tuan Meneer_ nya agak khawatir dgn banyaknya peraturan2x & regulasi yg sangat menghambat dan juga belum pastinya akan hasil Pemilu pd saat itu . Bahkan sekarang pun (hari ini) masih banyak peraturan2x & regulasi yg cukup menghambat khususnya di Daerah tingkat I / II



mandala said:


> Saw it too. The attacker already stabbed Wiranto. Wiranto now is in intensive care unit with 2 stab wounds at a local hospital and in stable condition. Police have arrested 1 male and 1 female at the scene. Where is his security? Iinm Wiranto is one of the well known people who have recieved threats.



This kind of attack is a new kind for those kind of people in Indonesia. I'm worried other element will copy it 
From last news update the 2 person involved one of them was attacking Wiranto while the other was attacking the Kapolres. The perpetrator wife was also detained.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

What the hell happen with wiranto? Sigh. More problem coming ahead.


----------



## striver44

barjo said:


> Next to come... negara kurdi


yup, its already beginning to end already LOL. turkish invasion is in full swing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

MarveL said:


> What the hell happen with wiranto? Sigh. More problem coming ahead.


He got stabbed By unknown,if our goverment act seriously about this the opposition, will respond that our goverment is a dictactor regime



striver44 said:


> yup, its already beginning to end already LOL. turkish invasion is in full swing


What a joke, trump offered turkey F35 if they stopped their invansion to kurdish



Nike said:


> Floating powership? aircraft deals?


Aircraft deals? Which one? TFX?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Kansel said:


> Does pindad capable enough to make kaplan mt hull? Its a new experience for us. So i think FNSS will do the job
> 
> OOF
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


I thought the hull was the only part that we can make. The other parts are either imported or licensed.

Oh man I was downstair when it happened. I hope he recovers & get better soon.


----------



## Kansel

Kansel said:


> He got stabbed By unknown,if our goverment act seriously about this the opposition, will respond that our goverment is a dictactor regime
> 
> 
> What a joke, trump offered turkey F35 if they stopped their invansion to kurdish





Reashot Xigwin said:


> I thought the hull was the only part that we can make. The other parts are either imported or licensed.
> 
> Oh man I was downstair when it happened. I hope he recovers & get better soon.


Agree if you hate someone,you can hate him,but don't ever try to kill him like this for example


----------



## trishna_amṛta

This attack against Wiranto has already headline news / Breaking News in Singapore medias (Straits Times, CNA) and Australia (ABC).


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> What a joke, trump offered turkey F35 if they stopped their invansion to kurdish


dughhhhhh its trump who give the green light for eventual ground and aerial assault. he actually stresses the importance of turkey against the kurds


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Kansel said:


> He got stabbed By unknown,if our goverment act seriously about this the opposition, will respond that our goverment is a dictactor regime


No no no. You can't call responding seriously to attempts of murder to a minister as dictator regime. That's pure stupidity.


----------



## NEKONEKO

trishna_amṛta said:


> This attack against Wiranto has already headline news / Breaking News in Singapore medias (Straits Times, CNA) and Australia (ABC).


This is when we can use the other thread, why don't you create new thread.


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Does pindad capable enough to make kaplan mt hull? Its a new experience for us. So i think FNSS will do the job
> 
> OOF
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Are welding tank hull is different from other ranpur? Meterial different so welding technique different?

Btw this is ahoot and scoot comparison betwen cesar and k9
Are there any diffrrence use for whelled self propelled arty vs tracked arty?
I see cesar slower the vrew must get out to operate the wepaon but i want know why french make system like this

Also why TNI choose this?






Btw again
What is standard security personel to guard a minister? Just a police or what?


----------



## MarveL

jek_sperrow said:


> This is when we can use the other thread, why don't you create new thread.



I second that.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> Are welding tank hull is different from other ranpur? Meterial different so welding technique different?[/MEDIA]



Tank chassis & hull aren't that special, so they ought to manage that part. Armour however is different story entirely. For example Leopard 2A4 internal armour is a perforated steel-titanium-tungsten alloy, and Leopard 2 Revolution upgrade even take to the extreme by using Ultra Hard Steel external armour to replace the ceramic armour which Rheinmetall marketed under the name Nano crystalline steel armour



jek_sperrow said:


> This is when we can use the other thread, why don't you create new thread.





MarveL said:


> I second that.



Why should I create new thread just for that?! It's related to defense / security anyway


----------



## Ruhnama

trishna_amṛta said:


> Tank chassis & hull aren't that special, so they ought to manage that part. Armour however is different story entirely. For example Leopard 2A4 internal armour is a perforated steel-titanium-tungsten alloy, and Leopard 2 Revolution upgrade even take to the extreme by using Ultra Hard Steel external armour to replace the ceramic armour which Rheinmetall marketed under the name Nano crystalline steel armour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I create new thread just for that?! It's related to defense / security anyway


Jika ngarah ke partai2 kebijakan pemeprintaj dpr mgkn bsa bkin forum
Indonesian Politic

But i afraid that forum ga terkendali dan jadi ajang troll atau hina2an kalo ad yg beda pendapat soal pilihan dsb.


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> Around 69 Hawk and 64 F 16 OCU is our initial goals. After Arms embargoe ABRI looking to procure at least 32 Flanker for initial order.
> 
> For the Army i am remember they got offer for Leopard 1 plus wiesel as recon unit, looking for Scud missiles excess from Russia and looking for French APC
> 
> ASEAN finance crisis hit us very hard, not to mention corrupt practices among higher officers severely impacted our defense capability


Back in 1996 Air Chief Marshal Tubagus Satria did calculate the number fighters we needed considering the size of our airspace almost equal to European continental ( minus Russia ). 69 Hawk ( various types from Hawk-53, 109, & 209 ) and 60 F-16s, even today the plan isn't materialised yet.
Meanwhile;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Cromwell said:


> Back in 1996 Air Chief Marshal Tubagus Satria did calculate the number fighters we needed considering the size of our airspace almost equal to European continental ( minus Russia ). 69 Hawk ( various types from Hawk-53, 109, & 209 ) and 60 F-16s, even today the plan isn't materialised yet.
> Meanwhile;
> View attachment 583215


And the navy boosted by the ex east germany navy ship stock


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> Jika ngarah ke partai2 kebijakan pemeprintaj dpr mgkn bsa bkin forum
> Indonesian Politic
> 
> But i afraid that forum ga terkendali dan jadi ajang troll atau hina2an kalo ad yg beda pendapat soal pilihan dsb.



When a security related gov't official get attacked it's no longer domestic politic matter, it's security related matter.

Di forum ini khan para troll & buzzer nya kerjanya sistematis cuma low level tingkat ilmunya dan kapasitas teknisnya, kebanyakan sich sengaja dibuat utk kejar traffic aja buat ads revenue. Dan kebetulan ignore list saya sudah ada lebih dari 20 nama (troll & buzzer semua isinya) termasuk yg ngaku2x orang Indo padahal postingnya pakai IP Singapore atau HK



Cromwell said:


> Meanwhile;
> View attachment 583215



IMO those figures need to be adjusted for inflation.


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> Are welding tank hull is different from other ranpur? Meterial different so welding technique different?
> 
> Btw this is ahoot and scoot comparison betwen cesar and k9
> Are there any diffrrence use for whelled self propelled arty vs tracked arty?
> I see cesar slower the vrew must get out to operate the wepaon but i want know why french make system like this
> 
> Also why TNI choose this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw again
> What is standard security personel to guard a minister? Just a police or what?


k9 can't be carried by hercules


----------



## Ruhnama

Cromwell said:


> Back in 1996 Air Chief Marshal Tubagus Satria did calculate the number fighters we needed considering the size of our airspace almost equal to European continental ( minus Russia ). 69 Hawk ( various types from Hawk-53, 109, & 209 ) and 60 F-16s, even today the plan isn't materialised yet.
> Meanwhile;
> View attachment 583215



If we want make fleet full of f16 maybe we can see the turk
They relly on f16 for fighter f16 block 30 40 50/52 (and ageing f4 for bombing)



Raduga said:


> k9 can't be carried by hercules


Noted this and i remeber tni interested in artilery that have mobility to transport

So we relied paladin for shoot and scout?


----------



## mandala

Ruhnama said:


> Btw this is ahoot and scoot comparison betwen cesar and k9
> Are there any diffrrence use for whelled self propelled arty vs tracked arty?
> I see cesar slower the vrew must get out to operate the wepaon but i want know why french make system like this
> 
> Also why TNI choose this?


Thats like comparing apple to orange. The video should compared it apple to apple. Wheeled SPH vs Wheeled SPH or K9 to Paladin.


----------



## Raduga

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

not military stuff , but another great news nonetheless , love to hear the project still going on , now govt need some psychological advertising and education to convince people that nuclear is a safe power (if handled correctly)


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Ruhnama

mandala said:


> Thats like comparing apple to orange. The video should compared it apple to apple. Wheeled SPH vs Wheeled SPH or K9 to Paladin.




Thats it. Wheled vs track. And many people have argue about it.


----------



## Nike

Alarkan 120 mm mortar, credit to original owner


----------



## Nike

Nice video from TNI AU 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182275092140548096
Dragon flight of TNI AU

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

photo credit to Original owner

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ruhnama

Btw why some pic didnt displayed?


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> photo credit to Original owner
> 
> View attachment 583249
> View attachment 583250


LOL. That last photo seems like what happen when someone unboxing a new diecast set.


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Nike said:


> View attachment 583236
> 
> 
> Alarkan 120 mm mortar, credit to original owner


TNI bought Alarkan? If so, why don't they display it in the previous HUT parade -_-


----------



## striver44

Ruhnama said:


> If we want make fleet full of f16 maybe we can see the turk
> They relly on f16 for fighter f16 block 30 40 50/52 (and ageing f4 for bombing)
> 
> 
> Noted this and i remeber tni interested in artilery that have mobility to transport
> 
> So we relied paladin for shoot and scout?


Talking about mobility,modern towed lightweight 155mm guns like m777 has more mobility than its tracked counterpart. It could be carried by helo's. Depending on the geography i say we need to invest in lightweight towed guns aswell as its associated heavy chopper


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*TNI AU FOKUS PENGADAAN ALUTSISTA DAN SDM PROFESIONAL*
10 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
KSAU Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna menyatakan ancaman terhadap kedaulatan negara saat ini semakin kompleks. Ancaman tersebut bahkan salah satunya dipicu perkembangan teknologi.


Atas dasar alasan tersebut, Yuyu mengatakan pihaknya wajib menyikapinya secara cermat, tepat, dan lebih cepat, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Tribunnews (09/ 10/ 2019)_.

“Salah satunya dengan memperkuat alutsista dan Sumber Daya Manusia (SDM) yang profesional,” kata Yuyu usai upacara Serah Terima Jabatan (Sertijab) Gubernur AAU di Lapangan Dirgantara AAU, Rabu (09/10/2019).

Perkuat Alutsista

Yuyu mengungkapkan saat ini pihaknya sedang dalam proses pengadaan pesawat tempur generasi 4,5.

Alutsista juga semakin diperkuat dengan persenjataan seperti rudal hingga pesawat nirawak generasi terbaru.

Saat ini, TNI-AU juga sedang membangun radar dan penangkis serangan udara sendiri.

Namun Yuyu mengatakan semua itu akan mudah terwujud jika SDM-nya pun mumpuni.

“Karena itu saya sangat menaruh perhatian besar terhadap Akademi Angkatan Udara (AAU) ini, agar mampu menciptakan lulusan terbaik,” jelas Yuyu.

Hari ini, Marsda TNI Nanang Santoso resmi menjabat sebagai Gubernur AAU yang baru, menggantikan Marsda TNI Tatang Harlyansyah.

Kepala Penerangan AAU Mayor Sus Subiyah menjelaskan Nanang merupakan lulusan AAU 1988. Pria kelahiran Mataram 10 Juli 1964 tersebut sebelumnya menjabat sebagai Pa Sahli TK UII Bid Ekkudog Panglima TNI di Jakarta.

“Setelah ini, Marsda TNI Tatang akan melaksanakan penugasan baru sebagai Komandan Kodiklatau di Jakarta,” jelas Subiyah.

_Photo: Oerlikon Skyshield di Lanud Supadio (Teri Purna)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_
Time for modernization yeaaa boi


----------



## mandala

Nike said:


> View attachment 583236
> 
> 
> Alarkan 120 mm mortar, credit to original owner


According to the video one customer bought around 100 units Alakran. Indonesia?


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> According to the video one customer bought around 100 units Alakran. Indonesia?



Supposed, who else? There is no other countries who got Alakran shipment recently, well except Saudi


----------



## mandala

Kucing itu imut said:


> TNI bought Alarkan? If so, why don't they display it in the previous HUT parade -_-


Not all new assets are on display at TNI Anniversary. The M3 Amphibious Rig, Javelin ATGM and many more are not seen at the parade.


----------



## Nike

Jusuf Kalla looking at his angel guardian 










Farewell Mr Jusuf Kalla , hope you rest well in your retired time. Thanks for your services even during the most difficult times of Republic

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ruhnama

Kucing itu imut said:


> TNI bought Alarkan? If so, why don't they display it in the previous HUT parade -_-


https://www.indomiliter.com/alakran-mortir-mekatronik-unik-di-jip-toyota-land-cruiser-4x4/

In indomiliter posted since 2018 so it is barang lama


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Ruhnama said:


> https://www.indomiliter.com/alakran-mortir-mekatronik-unik-di-jip-toyota-land-cruiser-4x4/
> 
> In indomiliter posted since 2018 so it is barang lama


I see. And don't tell me it's also Indonesia who asked them to develop new cooling technology.

"The new development was in response to a customer request, Leon Bitar, Everis' vice-president for defence systems, told _Jane's_ at the IQPC Future Mortars conference in London on 24 October 2018.

As a result, it had been designed and then tested by firing four rounds per minute for up to 20 minutes without the barrel temperature rising above 100°C, Bitar said. Without the system, this would have resulted in a barrel temperature of over 500°C."
https://www.janes.com/article/84170/new-cooling-system-unveiled-for-120-mm-alakran-mortars


----------



## san.geuk

i was wondering about late indo-sokor defence cooperation and looking for public opinion in sokor about the cooperation, searching trought news website and ending in youtube comment, but the result was shocking me, we indonesian (well atleast) majority view the indo-sokor cooperation with positive attitude, but unfortunately the sokor public sees the cooperation with bad respond, negative views, event thou we choose sokor for next 3 subs project, but the late kfx payment seems drag indo in bad spotlight (at least what i've read in their comment section), i dont blame the gov for late payment coz i'm sure it just a techical administration issue, and sokor gov also know this but what i've read from the commect section, that they sees (their public) as i summarize it that indo is bad choice to coorperate with they fear the technology will goes to japan, and betray them, and then they see us are begging for their help making out our own industry and see japanese are bigbro for indo, it seem laughable for us indonesian, but they seriouly thinking about,
oh well i think retard people can be anywhere even in a developed country like sokor, but its quite a fun and angry at a same time, if you have time to read it just take a look for an example


----------



## Kucing itu imut

san.geuk said:


> i was wondering about late indo-sokor defence cooperation and looking for public opinion in sokor about the cooperation, searching trought news website and ending in youtube comment, but the result was shocking me, we indonesian (well atleast) majority view the indo-sokor cooperation with positive attitude, but unfortunately the sokor public sees the cooperation with bad respond, negative views, event thou we choose sokor for next 3 subs project, but the late kfx payment seems drag indo in bad spotlight (at least what i've read in their comment section), i dont blame the gov for late payment coz i'm sure it just a techical administration issue, and sokor gov also know this but what i've read from the commect section, that they sees (their public) as i summarize it that indo is bad choice to coorperate with they fear the technology will goes to japan, and betray them, and then they see us are begging for their help making out our own industry and see japanese are bigbro for indo, it seem laughable for us indonesian, but they seriouly thinking about,
> oh well i think retard people can be anywhere even in a developed country like sokor, but its quite a fun and angry at a same time, if you have time to read it just take a look for an example


Japan as Indonesia big bro? Pffffft. Did they never read the history of asian countries?

Mengkhianati mereka sih bisa aja kalau siap dengan logistical nightmares which followed it. Wong kapal selam & IFX nanti nempel ke mereka kok (baca: ketergantungan). 

Tadi sempat keliling dan ketemu berita tahun lalu. Negosiasi ulang proyek IFX ingin besaran kita turun jadi 10%. Udah basi itu karena yg terbaru katanya ingin 15%. Tapi ya kurang lebih menggambarkan sedikit tentang keadaan proyek.

Apa karena gain dirasa kurang worth it untuk keikutsertaan 20%? Gak tau deh.


----------



## Kansel

Kucing itu imut said:


> I see. And don't tell me it's also Indonesia who asked them to develop new cooling technology.
> 
> "The new development was in response to a customer request, Leon Bitar, Everis' vice-president for defence systems, told _Jane's_ at the IQPC Future Mortars conference in London on 24 October 2018.
> 
> As a result, it had been designed and then tested by firing four rounds per minute for up to 20 minutes without the barrel temperature rising above 100°C, Bitar said. Without the system, this would have resulted in a barrel temperature of over 500°C."
> https://www.janes.com/article/84170/new-cooling-system-unveiled-for-120-mm-alakran-mortars


Aplikasiin to pandur or anoa for mortar variant is a great choice we need many variant of pandur II like Portuguese one



Kucing itu imut said:


> Tadi sempat keliling dan ketemu berita tahun lalu. Negosiasi ulang proyek IFX ingin besaran kita turun jadi 10%. Udah basi itu karena yg terbaru katanya ingin 15%. Tapi ya kurang lebih menggambarkan sedikit tentang keadaan proyek.
> 
> Apa karena gain dirasa kurang worth it untuk keikutsertaan 20%? Gak tau deh.


Yeah it feels not worth it but we're just pay 2015 fee in the beginning of 2019 so i think its a negative if we want to reduce our contribution,AFAIK they want more ToT and local manufacture and possibility for trade scheme


----------



## Raduga

millenium gun test PKR 10514 REM 331

Is that black thing a keset karet / anti skid layer around it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Kansel said:


> Aplikasiin to pandur or anoa for mortar variant is a great choice we need many variant of pandur II like Portuguese one
> 
> 
> Yeah it feels not worth it but we're just pay 2015 fee in the beginning of 2019 so i think its a negative if we want to reduce our contribution,AFAIK they want more ToT and local manufacture and possibility for trade scheme


Yeah. This article is still worth to read https://angkasa.news/teknologi/deta...ea-itu-tulus-mereka-mau-ngasih-apapun-ke-kita


----------



## san.geuk

from various site i've read our share still 20%, on july according to tirto mr wiranto says we want to renegotiate cut our share, i dont know is the renegotiation in on progress or not,


----------



## Nike

san.geuk said:


> i was wondering about late indo-sokor defence cooperation and looking for public opinion in sokor about the cooperation, searching trought news website and ending in youtube comment, but the result was shocking me, we indonesian (well atleast) majority view the indo-sokor cooperation with positive attitude, but unfortunately the sokor public sees the cooperation with bad respond, negative views, event thou we choose sokor for next 3 subs project, but the late kfx payment seems drag indo in bad spotlight (at least what i've read in their comment section), i dont blame the gov for late payment coz i'm sure it just a techical administration issue, and sokor gov also know this but what i've read from the commect section, that they sees (their public) as i summarize it that indo is bad choice to coorperate with they fear the technology will goes to japan, and betray them, and then they see us are begging for their help making out our own industry and see japanese are bigbro for indo, it seem laughable for us indonesian, but they seriouly thinking about,
> oh well i think retard people can be anywhere even in a developed country like sokor, but its quite a fun and angry at a same time, if you have time to read it just take a look for an example



South Korean public opinion (the ones who being internet warrior and never going abroad) is easy to be stirred, well they prefer Vietnam over Indonesia as Indonesian in their view had long standing relationship with Japan and culturally much closer to Japan and had a very positive view towards Japan. 

But the more broaded minded ones will find Indonesia is more closer to them, as we are multy party democracy like them, once being ruled by iron fisted corrupt dictatorship with equally bloody history, got the same fervent hate against communist (in this world only South Korean and Indonesia who actively purging communist and rooted them from society by bloody means), the same attitude toward super power and suspicion with fervent Nationalist view. And they realized Indonesia is actually a large emerging industry country with huge appetite toward new capital and technology products, in which the South Korean hoped can fill the needs, in which Vietnam or other country in the region cant be compared. In this case, it was actually South Korean who invited us, LoL, and we are being late to pay them but continue active in this programme had actually proved one point in this project South Korean need us more than they not. LoL. 

Dont Worry they still trying to appease and entertain us in long term


----------



## Cromwell

Discussion backthen regarding logistic matters for 3rd Squadron.




We used to take interest on this. Note " used to "





Backthen rumour which eventually indeed proven. We don't take Wing Loong but CH-4

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 583319
> Discussion backthen regarding logistic matters for 3rd Squadron.
> View attachment 583320
> 
> We used to take interest on this. Note " used to "
> 
> View attachment 583321
> 
> Backthen rumour which eventually indeed proven. We don't take Wing Loong but CH-4


And which one we leaning toward now in awacs tender


----------



## Nike

Only in +62 country 

Good jokes it is? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182095632355344384


----------



## Chestnut

How do you even buy half of a system? An IADS doesn't work that way.

Tbh I'm not surprised some general is just 'gampang-gamapangin' again.


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> How do you even buy half of a system? An IADS doesn't work that way.
> 
> Tbh I'm not surprised some general is just 'gampang-gamapangin' again.



Mungkin cuman minta launcher ama missiles, Air Search radar numpang ae 

Solusi gampangin negeri +62


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> Only in +62 country
> 
> Good jokes it is?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182095632355344384


Ya dimana-mana jendral goblok pasti ada.


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Ya dimana-mana jendral goblok pasti ada.



Efek di embargo dekade tahun 90-an, pengaruhnya mandeg ampe sekarang pola pikirnya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

Kucing itu imut said:


> Japan as Indonesia big bro? Pffffft. Did they never read the history of asian countries?
> 
> Mengkhianati mereka sih bisa aja kalau siap dengan logistical nightmares which followed it. Wong kapal selam & IFX nanti nempel ke mereka kok (baca: ketergantungan).
> 
> Tadi sempat keliling dan ketemu berita tahun lalu. Negosiasi ulang proyek IFX ingin besaran kita turun jadi 10%. Udah basi itu karena yg terbaru katanya ingin 15%. Tapi ya kurang lebih menggambarkan sedikit tentang keadaan proyek.
> 
> Apa karena gain dirasa kurang worth it untuk keikutsertaan 20%? Gak tau deh.



Hahahaha.....Are you still dreaming?

You get nothing if your share is still below 50%... So...better to reduce your share to only 10%or less...


----------



## Nike

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha.....Are you still dreaming?
> 
> You get nothing if your share is still below 50%... So...better to reduce your share to only 10%or less...



Had you take your daily dose? You need to visit the phsyciatrist today


----------



## Kucing itu imut

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha.....Are you still dreaming?
> 
> You get nothing if your share is still below 50%... So...better to reduce your share to only 10%or less...


Turkey asked for 50% shares and South Korea refused them. South Korea wants to own the majority shares. Other countries can only be the minority in the project. Even if Malaysia decides to join and want to fund 99% of the development cost, SK will refuse Malaysia.

Let me break it down. Currently out of 100% shares, 50% owned by South Korea government, 30% owned by Korea Aerospace Industries and 20% owned by Indonesia government. In my opinion, the most shares foreign country can own is about 30%. The rest is for SK government and KAI each get 35% or 39% & 31% or something around that. As I mentioned above, SK wants to be the majority share holder.

So asking for 50:50 shares or more is impossible. Is that clear enough?


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Only in +62 country
> 
> Good jokes it is?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182095632355344384


Let me guess,no budget for that?

This one is interesting too

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181339808649502721


----------



## san.geuk

Kansel said:


> Let me guess,no budget for that?
> 
> This one is interesting too
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181339808649502721



political pressure from the dutch? or the others? we need to compete with big boys in the neighborhood and someone says we better build smaller ship because of political support, and risking our own national safety, well that is stupid imo,


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Let me guess,no budget for that?
> 
> This one is interesting too
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181339808649502721


Ughh... this stupid politic again.

Btw who is this alman guy?


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nike said:


> Mungkin cuman minta launcher ama missiles, Air Search radar numpang ae
> 
> Solusi gampangin negeri +62


Sorry to say this, but calling it "Indonesia" is much more dignified than "negeri +62". Idk but i wonder how the Veterans will feel if someone call their country's name in vain.



UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha.....Are you still dreaming?
> 
> You get nothing if your share is still below 50%... So...better to reduce your share to only 10%or less...


Go find a really tall tower, climb it and do the world a favor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Kansel said:


> And which one we leaning toward now in awacs tender


We're not leaning to any proposals for now. The proposals being forwarded by Boeing, Saab, Airbus, etc are being studied and the result we're not ready in term of finance, the infrastructure, etc to operate such AEWC platform


----------



## mandala

Kansel said:


> Let me guess,no budget for that?
> 
> This one is interesting too
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181339808649502721


Who is this guy? Why post his tweets?


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> We're not leaning to any proposals for now. The proposals being forwarded by Boeing, Saab, Airbus, etc are being studied and the result we're not ready in term of finance, the infrastructure, etc to operate such AEWC platform


So we can say goodbye for that aspect?


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Well, the Dutch's PM come to Indonesia a few days ago so yeah, dammit. Denmark PM should visit Indonesia to put pressure on our government. In this aspect we aren't that different from Philippine. Hopefully that twitter guy information is wrong.

I think all of our future armored vessels should be fitted with this nice invention https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boiling_vessel

Actually, If one day I ever become a parliament member I will suggest a new UU that all new cars, be it civilian or military, should be fitted with BV. This is a serious issue for our future generation.


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> Who is this guy? Why post his tweets?



Janes contributor in the past


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> So we can say goodbye for that aspect?


No but that will be a long wait.
Meanwhile;
For the new capital in Kalimantan
( Don't ask me whose picture it was, just don't )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> No but that will be a long wait.
> Meanwhile;
> For the new capital in Kalimantan
> ( Don't ask me whose picture it was, just don't )
> View attachment 583346


These pictures of random guys are quite entertaining. Btw what is "PIK"?


----------



## Cromwell

HellFireIndo said:


> These pictures of random guys are quite entertaining. Btw what is "PIK"?


Pengamanan Ibu Kota.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kucing itu imut said:


> Well, the Dutch's PM come to Indonesia a few days ago so yeah, dammit. Denmark PM should visit Indonesia to put pressure on our government.



They already send their QUEEN with her PRINCE CONSORT to play sales person. He even went to Surabaya visiting PT PAL. Suffice to say the Den really wan't to sell us the Iver class

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

mandala said:


> Who is this guy? Why post his tweets?


He's a defense market&industry consultant former jane's-indonesia many of his quotes is interesting and make us in miserable feeling at the same time

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181731898067841024
This one

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171559608902545409
And this one

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163602424415703040
And much more,what makes me interested is based on his statement we're going to buy F16V with DCS scheme


----------



## san.geuk

from what i read in his timeline our procurement looks unfocus inconsisten,
ANKA should be the winner but CH4 who's elected


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> No but that will be a long wait.
> Meanwhile;
> For the new capital in Kalimantan
> ( Don't ask me whose picture it was, just don't )
> View attachment 583346




KODAM PIK is more like an Mechanized Infantry Division (overpowered),


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Cromwell said:


> ( Don't ask me whose picture it was, just don't )


That sentence never fail to amuse me.



Cromwell said:


> No but that will be a long wait.
> Meanwhile;
> For the new capital in Kalimantan
> ( Don't ask me whose picture it was, just don't )
> View attachment 583346


What does Flite mean? Is it Fleet?



san.geuk said:


> from what i read in his timeline our procurement looks unfocus inconsisten,
> ANKA should be the winner but CH4 who's elected


And corruption.


----------



## Var Dracon

Kucing itu imut said:


> That sentence never fail to amuse me.
> 
> 
> What does Flite mean? Is it Fleet?
> 
> 
> And corruption.



Flite means flight


----------



## Kucing itu imut

https://m.cnnindonesia.com/nasional...758/jokowi-gerindra-kemungkinan-masuk-koalisi

Cocok menteri sosial.



Var Dracon said:


> Flite means flight


Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> KODAM PIK is more like an Mechanized Infantry Division (overpowered),


Reading the composition yes it's a mechanised infantry division



Kucing itu imut said:


> That sentence never fail to amuse me.
> 
> 
> What does Flite mean? Is it Fleet?
> 
> 
> And corruption.


Kind of creepy looking into the face; just skip at the text when i post something like that


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> He's a defense market&industry consultant former jane's-indonesia many of his quotes is interesting and make us in miserable feeling at the same time
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181731898067841024
> This one
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171559608902545409
> And this one
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163602424415703040
> And much more,what makes me interested is based on his statement we're going to buy F16V with DCS scheme


please pick sea ceptor , especially the CAMM-ER , their intercepting range double the latest version of mica , quadpacked mica is still in development while quadpacked sea ceptor is already operational , if 16 vls in TOM Class is quadpacked with sea ceptor , they can had over 64 missile in one corvette lol .


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> please pick sea ceptor , especially the CAMM-ER , their intercepting range double the latest version of mica , quadpacked mica is still in development while quadpacked sea ceptor is already operational , if 16 vls in TOM Class is quadpacked with sea ceptor , they can had over 64 missile in one corvette lol .


If you follow up his tweet and see that 60 Millions US$ contract won by Thales - PT.LEN instead of Ultra then you can guess which MBDA will provide replacement for Seawolf. Long before reading his tweets i've actually wondering myself about this French MBDA vs UK MBDA on Bung Tomo Class mid-life updates


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> If you follow up his tweet and see that 60 Millions US$ contract won by Thales - PT.LEN instead of Ultra then you can guess which MBDA will provide replacement for Seawolf. Long before reading his tweets i've actually wondering myself about this French MBDA vs UK MBDA on Bung Tomo Class mid-life updates


but the ship were brits made , and if i remember correctly , old seawolf vls launcher can actually launch sea ceptor too , because that's what brits want , it's backward compatible , .... well let's just wait and see .

also for the ALARKAN 120mm Mortar , TNI always push "TOT" requirements for every alutsista purchase , would they try to integrated it with komodo ?


----------



## Kansel

Everyone in here worrying about Netherlands political effect and intensive lobbying don't worry,dont you forget denmark embassy already visited pt pal and agreed to cooperate in shipbuilding purpose? Even our MoD udah meminang iver jauh sebelum Denmark nawarin ke kita



Raduga said:


> but the ship were brits made , and if i remember correctly , old seawolf vls launcher can actually launch sea ceptor too , because that's what brits want , it's backward compatible , .... well let's just wait and see .
> 
> also for the ALARKAN 120mm Mortar , TNI always push "TOT" requirements for every alutsista purchase , would they try to integrated it with komodo ?


Not komodo,probably pandur komodo and anoa used Pindad-ares 81 mm mekatronik mortar


----------



## MacanJawa

prabowo jadi menhan mati kkb wkwkwk


----------



## Kansel

https://mobile.navaltoday.com/2019/09/17/a-helicopter-carrier-for-the-german-navy
From this news and my college teacher statement about joint research with german on ship stabilitasor and former Jane's statement on this,im seeing a big opportunity that we'll do an LHD joint research and production 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157074730056208385


----------



## Nike

Indonesia need to learn a lot about how to deploy and maneuvering Armored, mechanized and Infantry division at minimum Corps level unit at hostile soil and getting to sustain the logistick to keep the tempo or else the enemy will try to regroup and fortify their defense and increasing the risk toward the whole operation...This look like an insane task considering our Armed forces current condition but look at bigger scale, our most potential hostile enemies is got large number of Marines or amphibious units complete with their armored and composite compositions. Thus it is no strange to keep our active maneuvering forces at Corps level at least. 

But if the general above still thinking to playing hide and seeks against lightly armed criminal in Papua, so be it.


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Indonesia need to learn a lot about how to deploy and maneuvering Armored, mechanized and Infantry division at minimum Corps level unit at hostile soil and getting to sustain the logistick to keep the tempo or else the enemy will try to regroup and fortify their defense and increasing the risk toward the whole operation...This look like an insane task considering our Armed forces current condition but look at bigger scale, our most potential hostile enemies is got large number of Marines or amphibious units complete with their armored and composite compositions. Thus it is no strange to keep our active maneuvering forces at Corps level at least.
> 
> But if the general above still thinking to playing hide and seeks against lightly armed criminal in Papua, so be it.






what do you think about this vid ? what do you think we're really lacking in that kind of circumstances ? is there something we could deploy to actually really help our soldier to atleast fire at the right direction where enemy hide and not just doing surpressive fire into nowhere ?

but im myself is not an soldier , and never face such situation , nonetheless they're doing their best .

and also aren't we just doing joint drill with USMC in recent latgab ? did they not taught our strategician / field commander or our soldier with something you'd mention above ?


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Indonesia need to learn a lot about how to deploy and maneuvering Armored, mechanized and Infantry division at minimum Corps level unit at hostile soil and getting to sustain the logistick to keep the tempo or else the enemy will try to regroup and fortify their defense and increasing the risk toward the whole operation...This look like an insane task considering our Armed forces current condition but look at bigger scale, our most potential hostile enemies is got large number of Marines or amphibious units complete with their armored and composite compositions. Thus it is no strange to keep our active maneuvering forces at Corps level at least.
> 
> But if the general above still thinking to playing hide and seeks against lightly armed criminal in Papua, so be it.


I think deploying armored corps into papua conflict just worsening the situations,we'll just act brutally like what we did in GAM,social persuade i think is the safest way for now but if it didn't succed very well we can ask permission for military ops in papua


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> I think deploying armored corps into papua conflict just worsening the situations,we'll just act brutally like what we did in GAM,social persuade i think is the safest way for now but if it didn't succed very well we can ask permission for military ops in papua


she did not mention deploying armored corps against papuan duh , she'd mention about future threat which is "some country" with their expedition corps .


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> what do you think about this vid ? what do you think we're really lacking in that kind of circumstances ? is there something we could deploy to actually really help our soldier to atleast fire at the right direction where enemy hide and not just doing surpressive fire into nowhere ?
> 
> but im myself is not an soldier , and never face such situation , nonetheless they're doing their best .
> 
> and also aren't we just doing joint drill with USMC in recent latgab ? did they not taught our strategician / field commander or our soldier with something you'd mention above ?



I will not talk in tactical ways, as i am not an Soldier and dont know much what tactical verses usually used in our Army. But from strategic PoV i can try to give my opinion 

You know, Papua is quite vast and much of it is jungles, virgin ones. There is only limited access toward hinterland in Papua (especially Papua Tengah all the way from Puncak Jaya, Wamena until Jayapura) unless you opened them by constructing a highway and cobble roads system to put more troops, population from the beach sides and logistic units to sustain such long occupation. The way SBY and Jokowi put his infrastructure program into motion and priority thats to open area in hinterland Puncak Jaya all the way to Jayapura and connecting them into friendly population in Lembah Baliem, the days of OKB in Papua is numbered. 

You know Dutch strategy to put Diponegoro guerillas ressistance into a hold and eventually crush them militarily is by constructing postal roads in hinterland Central Java, connecting all settlements and put Military outpost in strategic location to monitor the activities of Diponegoro groups and contained them until larger units came and crushed them. Thus, the government strategy to open hinterland in Central Papua is more or less like that, the recent news is TNI AD preparing to creating more KODAM and KOREM units along with sufficient combatant units in Papua especially in Puncak Jaya and Pegunungan Tengah Papua, they will acts like military outpost with double purposes, to win heart and minds of local villagers and contain the OKB activities there. With more population from outside Papua Tengah came to this area, the resistance will fade away naturally. Thus to prevent such scenario the leadership of OKB made ruckus in Papua lately and organized their resistance cell in Indonesia to create the condition and prevent the construction program in Papua progessing, even they got simpathizer from local government ranks...



Kansel said:


> I think deploying armored corps into papua conflict just worsening the situations,we'll just act brutally like what we did in GAM,social persuade i think is the safest way for now but if it didn't succed very well we can ask permission for military ops in papua



Double check my comments above

Even if we must taking action in Papua at scale happened in Aceh, there is no way Armored Corps will taking much action there , they will just act as deterrence and securing cities or settlements . Infantry is the king, supported by Mobile cavalry and persistence monitoring from above (MALE UAV will reign there).


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> South Korean public opinion (the ones who being internet warrior and never going abroad) is easy to be stirred, well they prefer Vietnam over Indonesia as Indonesian in their view had long standing relationship with Japan and culturally much closer to Japan and had a very positive view towards Japan.
> 
> But the more broaded minded ones will find Indonesia is more closer to them, as we are multy party democracy like them, once being ruled by iron fisted corrupt dictatorship with equally bloody history, got the same fervent hate against communist (in this world only South Korean and Indonesia who actively purging communist and rooted them from society by bloody means), the same attitude toward super power and suspicion with fervent Nationalist view. And they realized Indonesia is actually a large emerging industry country with huge appetite toward new capital and technology products, in which the South Korean hoped can fill the needs, in which Vietnam or other country in the region cant be compared. In this case, it was actually South Korean who invited us, LoL, and we are being late to pay them but continue active in this programme had actually proved one point in this project South Korean need us more than they not. LoL.
> 
> Dont Worry they still trying to appease and entertain us in long term



The anti communist country favor vietnam that is a communist state lol

Joke aside

Maybe some korean hate us because some Indonesian said korea terbuat dari plastik


Maing fortress and road is dutch system so we use dutch strategy effectivness?


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> The anti communist country favor vietnam that is a communist state lol
> 
> Joke aside
> Maybe some korean hate us because some Indonesian said korea terbuat dari plastik


no it just simply their genetics , korean are straight forward and too "Honest" , if they don't like you , they will tell that infront of you .


----------



## Nike

Jusuf Kalla giving reply, he is giving the reply while standing and listening attentively


----------



## Ruhnama

I think that so called boiling vessel on numerous british vehicle developed by them to brew tea

Also we can use that thing to brew tea coffe indomie also the ransum in tni must boiled in water didint have portable heating like us MRE


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> no it just simply their genetics , korean are straight forward and too "Honest" , if they don't like you , they will tell that infront of you .



Makanya kita lebih nge klik ama Jepang secara kultur, unggah ungguh mereka mirip ama Jawa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

South Koreans policymakers knew very well that Indonesia is the key to ASEAN, for obvious reasons of course. It's just some of their people are too foolish to think farther than their own ego, saying shits they don't quit understand to favors the superficial way of thinking, supporting communist yet gives too much skepticism towards a strategic country just because we are close to Japan.

Nevermind, they surely implement their policy well that i regularly eat Tteokbokki here, it is very beneficial for both parties to continue this cultural exchange and trade cooperation, and it will be very stupid for them to abandon this out of stupid ego, as we're the BIG one here.


----------



## striver44

Just in case anybody is curious enough


----------



## Raduga

striver44 said:


> Just in case anybody is curious enough


someone posted this in previous page


----------



## Ruhnama

HellFireIndo said:


> South Koreans policymakers knew very well that Indonesia is the key to ASEAN, for obvious reasons of course. It's just some of their people are too foolish to think farther than their own ego, saying shits they don't quit understand to favors the superficial way of thinking, supporting communist yet gives too much skepticism towards a strategic country just because we are close to Japan.
> 
> Nevermind, they surely implement their policy well that i regularly eat Tteokbokki here, it is very beneficial for both parties to continue this cultural exchange and trade cooperation, and it will be very stupid for them to abandon this out of stupid ego, as we're the BIG one here.



Kalo korea marah ke kita


Raduga said:


> someone posted this in previous page


Yes yesterday and we have conclusion tni prefer cesar for mobility because can lifted by hercules


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Raduga said:


> what do you think about this vid ? what do you think we're really lacking in that kind of circumstances ? is there something we could deploy to actually really help our soldier to atleast fire at the right direction where enemy hide and not just doing surpressive fire into nowhere ?



In jungle warfare visibility is severely limited, typically its somewhere around 60m in daylight, things get worse during nighttime. However same as the jungle environment, visibility is also double edge sword (neutral) it doesn't choose side. The best option when shot is heard is to seek nearest cover. Mitigating such condition is also tricky at best, and if anyone told you that there is some tech out there that can reliably pin point the location of the shooter (usually citing something about thermal vision) than you can be sure that person is a sales rep who will be offering some headgear system + optic 



Nike said:


> they got simpathizer from local government ranks...



They even got support from some peoples in Java and elsewhere in Indonesia.



Nike said:


> persistence monitoring from above (MALE UAV will reign there).



Assuming the said drone doesn't crash. Flying around in Papua is real tricky. It is unlikely there is any unmanned system that could fly at least in par to those with human pilot.



Ruhnama said:


> Maing fortress and road is dutch system so we use dutch strategy effectivness?



Dutch strategy may not be perfect, but in the absent of other viable strategy might as well using it.



Raduga said:


> no it just simply their genetics , korean are straight forward and too "Honest" , if they don't like you , they will tell that infront of you .



IMO in my experience, whenever I interact with South Korean I've got the feeling they position themselves as the more superior race



Ruhnama said:


> I think that so called boiling vessel on numerous british vehicle developed by them to brew tea
> 
> Also we can use that thing to brew tea coffe indomie also the ransum in tni must boiled in water didint have portable heating like us MRE



hold on a sec there  First of all using MRE heater isn't as easy as they claim to be not to mention you can't use it in enclosed space (such as tent) due to the fume they created and you still need to find that "proverbial rock". I really like the idea of having water heater close by, but if your out on the field instead of inside some vehicle than having solid fuel tablet such as US military Trioxane fuel tablet rather than Hexamine fuel tablet that we currently use is better option for so many reasons than having those MRE heater. Having hot water is more useful in many ways (buat masak "nasi bantal" tetep aja 5 menitan)


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*SKADRON UAV DI LANUD ANANG BUSRA AKAN DITEMPATKAN EMPAT BOX LENGKAP*
11 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Pangakalan Udara atau Lanud Anang Busra Tarakan di Provinsi Kalimantan Utara, terus melakukan penambahan sarana dan prasarana.


Dilansir dari laman _Tribunnews_ (11/ 10/ 2019), Rencananya tahun 2020 TNI AU akan membangun skadron intai tempur atau UAV di Lanud Anang Busra Tarakan.

Danlanud Anang Busra Tarakan, Kolonel HKD Handaka mengungkapkan, pembangunan skadron intai tempur baru dilakukan tahun 2020.

“Meskipun begitu, tahun 2019 ini proses tahap perencanaan pembangunan skadron telah dilakukan. Kita harapkan pembangunan skadron UAV ini dapat selesai Oktober 2020,” ucapnya, Jumat (11/10/2019).

Menurut Handaka, pembangunan skadron intai tempur ini dapat mendeteksi pesawat asing yang masuk di wilayah NKRI, khususnya di daerah perbatasan di Provinsi Kalimantan Utara.

“Kalau ada pesawat asing yang masuk, skadron ini dapat mengintai dan menembak. Begitu pula kalau ada perompak di laut dapat kelihatan,” ujarnya.

Dikatakan Handaka, nantinya skadron UAV di Lanud Anang Busra akan ditempatkan empat box lengkap dengan persenjataan dan pengintainya.

“Pesawat asing atau pun perompak di laut yang masuk di wilayah NKRI, bisa saja ditembak. Namun untuk penembakan itu harus ada prosedurnya. Awalnya tentu diberikan peringatan terlebih dahulu dan mendapatkan perintah dari pimpinan atas,” ungkapnya.

_Photo: UAV CH-4 (defence.pk)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


----------



## Gundala

HellFireIndo said:


> Sorry to say this, but calling it "Indonesia" is much more dignified than "negeri +62". Idk but i wonder how the Veterans will feel if someone call their country's name in vain.
> 
> 
> *Go find a really tall tower, climb it and do the world a favor[*/QUOTE]
> Best comment for today
> 
> 
> 
> Kansel said:
> 
> 
> 
> And much more,what makes me interested is based on his statement we're going to buy F16V with DCS scheme
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of where the budget come from, this 2nd choice of fighters need to be materialized. With Sukro on hold and viper budget not yet cleared for 2020 they have to improvise. If not then the time table going to be ruined.
> 
> 
> 
> Kucing itu imut said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.cnnindonesia.com/nasional...758/jokowi-gerindra-kemungkinan-masuk-koalisi
> 
> Cocok menteri sosial.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mensos sptnya ahy
Click to expand...


----------



## san.geuk

for hinterland papua, is it posible to use fortification around city? and make strict regulation on locals inside the wall, use tower and wall, use 24/7 uav for surveillance, add special eq for marksman like NVG, conscription for non-locals like a country in middle east,

and for sokor i think there is misunderstanding in grass root level/public about kfx project aswell as their PoV about cooperation between indo-japan, and our administration currently just making it worse in their public, just hope their government not affected


----------



## Kucing itu imut

san.geuk said:


> fortification around


Are you a medieval era guy? Jajaja


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> Indonesia need to learn a lot about how to deploy and maneuvering Armored, mechanized and Infantry division at minimum Corps level unit at hostile soil and getting to sustain the logistick to keep the tempo or else the enemy will try to regroup and fortify their defense and increasing the risk toward the whole operation...This look like an insane task considering our Armed forces current condition but look at bigger scale, our most potential hostile enemies is got large number of Marines or amphibious units complete with their armored and composite compositions. Thus it is no strange to keep our active maneuvering forces at Corps level at least.
> 
> But if the general above still thinking to playing hide and seeks against lightly armed criminal in Papua, so be it.


Getting into level strategic thinking on how countering foreign power entities beyond COIN operation, that's what i've been thinking which we should never be like Philippines trapped in COIN oriented military and neglected China as national threat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

Kucing itu imut said:


> Are you a medieval era guy? Jajaja



perhaps for medieval problems need medieval solutions hehe,
i think as long we not making human rights issue, no one will bother us


----------



## Nike

san.geuk said:


> for hinterland papua, is it posible to use fortification around city? and make strict regulation on locals inside the wall, use tower and wall, use 24/7 uav for surveillance, add special eq for marksman like NVG, conscription for non-locals like a country in middle east,
> 
> and for sokor i think there is misunderstanding in grass root level/public about kfx project aswell as their PoV about cooperation between indo-japan, and our administration currently just making it worse in their public, just hope their government not affected



Came on, the Dutch in early 1800 know it is better to use mobile strategy to deal with insurgency by building infrastructure like postal roads and military outpost to contain them in local area and crush them bit by bit by larger mobile fast reacting units (preferably Air Cavalry in Papua cases) .



san.geuk said:


> perhaps for medieval problems need medieval solutions hehe,
> i think as long we not making human rights issue, no one will bother us



Their brains is a well educated person, got in touch with modern thinking and propaganda strategy books. Your walled strategy is very much like concentration camps, a strategy used in many conflicts and the most to have drawbacks from propaganda sides.



Cromwell said:


> Getting into level strategic thinking on how countering foreign power entities beyond COIN operation, that's what i've been thinking which we should never be like Philippines trapped in COIN oriented military and neglected China as national threat



Jakarta need to send more of their military officers aboard, China, US of A, South Korean, India and Pakistan is a good choices to nurture your armored formation warfare doctrine and strategy. European is long being vegan, their cutbacks and downsized units is not helping at all


----------



## Ruhnama

trishna_amṛta said:


> hold on a sec there  First of all using MRE heater isn't as easy as they claim to be not to mention you can't use it in enclosed space (such as tent) due to the fume they created and you still need to find that "proverbial rock". I really like the idea of having water heater close by, but if your out on the field instead of inside some vehicle than having solid fuel tablet such as US military Trioxane fuel tablet rather than Hexamine fuel tablet that we currently use is better option for so many reasons than having those MRE heater. Having hot water is more useful in many ways (buat masak "nasi bantal" tetep aja 5 menitan)



Nah i have watch benoe bolu when he go to rindam jaya. To cook some of ransum we must light some fire with parafin and dug some hole for place that parafin. And to conceal the smoke need some rumput ranting etc.

I think that is impractical

For armor deployment
We can learn from latest even look turkey they lost tank (leopard ama kayak kita) di Al Bab 2016, and in afrin they do better, and dont know why turk in this latest ops didint deploy tank until now (still waiting in their forum). Turkey fro 2016 till now still use arty massively 

In asia, indo-pak there always battle involving tank etc


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Ruhnama said:


> I think that is impractical


IKR! That's why I suggest we fit BV inside our armored vehicles. BV invented by British is the greatest invention in century. Imagine brewing tea and cooking Pop Mie while marching in tank, feels good. 

All their current armored vehicles were fitted with BV. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boiling_vessel


----------



## san.geuk

Nike said:


> Came on, the Dutch in early 1800 know it is better to use mobile strategy to deal with insurgency by building infrastructure like postal roads and military outpost to contain them in local area and crush them bit by bit by larger mobile fast reacting units (preferably Air Cavalry in Papua cases) .
> 
> Their brains is a well educated person, got in touch with modern thinking and propaganda strategy books. Your walled strategy is very much like concentration camps, a strategy used in many conflicts and the most to have drawbacks from propaganda sides.
> 
> Jakarta need to send more of their military officers aboard, China, US of A, South Korean, India and Pakistan is a good choices to nurture your armored formation warfare doctrine and strategy. European is long being vegan, their cutbacks and downsized units is not helping at all



yes make sense, but the dutch did it in java, in papua where mountains and jungle are thick it will be much difficult to supervise the roads and outpost even in modern times, meanwhile we have air chivalry but it needs much longer time to deploy in a huge land area, by making a part of the city fortified with wall and tower doesn't mean it have to be like a concentration camps, the city activities run normally for everyone for locals and non-locals, except maybe there is walled part of the city for contingency plan, making comers (non-locals) trained with a worse case scenario, contingency plan making trained their situational awareness increase conscription if necessary,

connect cities by road is a must, as well the outpost, but how to protect the cities and outpost i don't see cheaper solution than a walled city and towers.


----------



## Ruhnama

Kucing itu imut said:


> IKR! That's why I suggest we fit BV inside our armored vehicles. BV invented by British is the greatest invention in century. Imagine brewing tea and cooking Pop Mie while marching in tank, feels good.
> 
> All their current armored vehicles were fitted with BV.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boiling_vessel


Thats it why we choose scorpy instead kifv
If sokor know this and make advertisment that KIFV have boiling vessel to brew ramyun or samyang maybe we will buy KIFV

Kwkkwkwk lol joke



san.geuk said:


> yes make sense, but the dutch did it in java, in papua where mountains and jungle are thick it will be much difficult to supervise the roads and outpost even in modern times, meanwhile we have air chivalry but it needs much longer time to deploy in a huge land area, by making a part of the city fortified with wall and tower doesn't mean it have to be like a concentration camps, the city activities run normally for everyone for locals and non-locals, except maybe there is walled part of the city for contingency plan, making comers (non-locals) trained with a worse case scenario, contingency plan making trained their situational awareness increase conscription if necessary,
> 
> connect cities by road is a must, as well the outpost, but how to protect the cities and outpost i don't see cheaper solution than a walled city and towers.



Walled city, conscription of comers hmmm sorry if maybe i use wrong word again
It is like israeli settlement as i know


----------



## san.geuk

Ruhnama said:


> Thats it why we choose scorpy instead kifv
> If sokor know this and make advertisment that KIFV have boiling vessel to brew ramyun or samyang maybe we will buy KIFV
> 
> Kwkkwkwk lol joke
> 
> Walled city, conscription of comers hmmm sorry if maybe i use wrong word again
> It is like israeli settlement as i know



yes like israeli for an example


----------



## HellFireIndo

We increasingly went for a method which is not any different from that of the colonizers' that we supposed to hate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

san.geuk said:


> yes like israeli for an example



We risking the transmigrant if like that in my opinion but yeah maybe efective

Like hellfireindo said



HellFireIndo said:


> We increasingly went for a method which is not any different from that of the colonizers' that we supposed to hate



Ini emg runit sih gan.
Lalu mau cara siapa yang kita ikuti?
British way in borneo
Win mind and heart


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Ruhnama said:


> Win mind and heart


This is the answer. Mau mereka dijabani minta referendum berkali-kali kalau hasilnya tetap di Indonesia ya sudah.

Ada yang aneh dengan mental kita. Selama ini mereka minta referendum. Referendum memiliki 2 kemungkinan hasil: Tetap atau Pisah. Kok saya lihat jika bicara referendum seakan-akan hasilnya akan Pisah? Kenapa? Padahal bisa saja hasilnya adalah Tetap. Atau ternyata sadar diri?

Kira-kira jika tahun ini ada referendum hasilnya bagaimana? Tetap atau pisah? Kalau pisah kenapa? Itu yg perlu diperbaiki.

Bagaimana jika ada referendum juga di Jakarta? Bagaimana hasilnya? Ada sesuatu yang salah kalau ingin pisah. Kenapa di Jakarta ingin tetap tapi di Papua ingin pisah? Seharusnya sejak dulu itu yang diperbaiki, bukan malah dibiarkan. Iya ada kemajuan, tapi seharusnya sudah lama masalah papua itu selesai. *Sigh
*
Rants end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Kucing itu imut said:


> This is the answer. Mau mereka dijabani minta referendum berkali-kali kalau hasilnya tetap di Indonesia ya sudah.
> 
> Ada yang aneh dengan mental kita. Selama ini mereka minta referendum. Referendum memiliki 2 kemungkinan hasil: Tetap atau Pisah. Kok saya lihat jika bicara referendum seakan-akan hasilnya akan Pisah? Kenapa? Padahal bisa saja hasilnya adalah Tetap. Atau ternyata sadar diri?
> 
> Kira-kira jika tahun ini ada referendum hasilnya bagaimana? Tetap atau pisah? Kalau pisah kenapa? Itu yg perlu diperbaiki.
> 
> Bagaimana jika ada referendum juga di Jakarta? Bagaimana hasilnya? Ada sesuatu yang salah kalau ingin pisah. Kenapa di Jakarta ingin tetap tapi di Papua ingin pisah? Seharusnya sejak dulu itu yang diperbaiki, bukan malah dibiarkan. Iya ada kemajuan, tapi seharusnya sudah lama masalah papua itu selesai. *Sigh
> *
> Rants end.



Gara2 timles. Awalnya kita yakin pasti tetap itu timtim
Eh tau2nya ko pisah lan kita kaget

Kita ga mau gtu lg kan. Entah bagaimana saya ga tau krena 99 saya blom lahir.



Kucing itu imut said:


> Kira-kira jika tahun ini ada referendum hasilnya bagaimana? Tetap atau pisah? Kalau pisah kenapa? Itu yg perlu diperbaiki.



Bagaima cara memperbaiki supaya refrendum papua ga terjadi hasil yg sama ky d timles dlu

Btw d defense.pk yg bahas2 small arms d forum yg mana ya? Agak berat utk saya cerna materi kapal2 atau pespur2


----------



## Nike

Kucing itu imut said:


> This is the answer. Mau mereka dijabani minta referendum berkali-kali kalau hasilnya tetap di Indonesia ya sudah.
> 
> Ada yang aneh dengan mental kita. Selama ini mereka minta referendum. Referendum memiliki 2 kemungkinan hasil: Tetap atau Pisah. Kok saya lihat jika bicara referendum seakan-akan hasilnya akan Pisah? Kenapa? Padahal bisa saja hasilnya adalah Tetap. Atau ternyata sadar diri?
> 
> Kira-kira jika tahun ini ada referendum hasilnya bagaimana? Tetap atau pisah? Kalau pisah kenapa? Itu yg perlu diperbaiki.
> 
> Bagaimana jika ada referendum juga di Jakarta? Bagaimana hasilnya? Ada sesuatu yang salah kalau ingin pisah. Kenapa di Jakarta ingin tetap tapi di Papua ingin pisah? Seharusnya sejak dulu itu yang diperbaiki, bukan malah dibiarkan. Iya ada kemajuan, tapi seharusnya sudah lama masalah papua itu selesai. *Sigh
> *
> Rants end.



Ga bakal ada referendum di Papua dan ga perlu ada, ga ada nego. End case . Itu sikap resmi bersama dari Presiden, Menkopolhukam, Watimpres dan bahkan DPR/MPR juga DPD. Kenapa ga perlu ada? Papua bagian integral dari NKRI, end case. 


Kalau lu mau bawa bawa isu referendum Papua disini lagi, mending gua roasting sekalian disini

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Millenium gun test fire on PKR,also here's another video about millenium gun firing




Music to my ears


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Millenium gun test fire on PKR,also here's another video about millenium gun firing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music to my ears



Finallya after in early 2019 put on pkr we can see oerlikon firing

What about the vl mica? Have it test fired?


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> Finallya after in early 2019 put on pkr we can see oerlikon firing
> 
> What about the vl mica? Have it test fired?


No,but all of the cell have been filled by mica maybe next latgab they will test fire the mica


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Australia flexin with their C17 now i envy them lmao


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kucing itu imut said:


> This is the answer. Mau mereka dijabani minta referendum berkali-kali kalau hasilnya tetap di Indonesia ya sudah.
> 
> Ada yang aneh dengan mental kita. Selama ini mereka minta referendum. Referendum memiliki 2 kemungkinan hasil: Tetap atau Pisah. Kok saya lihat jika bicara referendum seakan-akan hasilnya akan Pisah? Kenapa? Padahal bisa saja hasilnya adalah Tetap. Atau ternyata sadar diri?
> 
> Kira-kira jika tahun ini ada referendum hasilnya bagaimana? Tetap atau pisah? Kalau pisah kenapa? Itu yg perlu diperbaiki.
> 
> Bagaimana jika ada referendum juga di Jakarta? Bagaimana hasilnya? Ada sesuatu yang salah kalau ingin pisah. Kenapa di Jakarta ingin tetap tapi di Papua ingin pisah? Seharusnya sejak dulu itu yang diperbaiki, bukan malah dibiarkan. Iya ada kemajuan, tapi seharusnya sudah lama masalah papua itu selesai. *Sigh
> *
> Rants end.



Itu pola pikir dan asumsi yg dihunakan oleh presiden kita saat itu (alm) Habibie yg akhirnya beliau nekad gambling dgn menawarkan referendum. Dan tau sendiri akhirnya bagaimana, karna US (B. Clinton saat itu) nusuk kita dari belakang (bukan Oz) dgn cara ngirim pasukan PBB menggunakan tangan (maksa) Oz utk backup dilapangan pdhl pihak nya Oz pinginnya TimTim tetap dlm NKRI. Cuma akhirnya Oz yg jadi tumbal dimajukan didepan utk hadapi Indonesia (dokumen tentang ini sudah di declasified)



Ruhnama said:


> Btw d defense.pk yg bahas2 small arms d forum yg mana ya? Agak berat utk saya cerna materi kapal2 atau pespur2



https://defence.pk/pdf/forums/equipment-gear.168/

Cuma kalau saya bilang wawasan & pengalaman nya orang2x disini agak kurang juga utk urusan mbedil dan perlengkapan penunjangnya (pakaian, pack, optic, headgear, etc)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kucing itu imut

trishna_amṛta said:


> pdhl pihak nya Oz pinginnya TimTim tetap dlm NKRI


Iya. Punya tetangga kaya dan adem ayem tuh emang enak daripada punya tetangga rusuh. Timor leste sekarang mulai main kartu mendekat ke cina supaya Aus makin perhatian ke mereka wkwkwk. Kenapa mereka ga dari dulu aja begitu.


----------



## HellFireIndo

"_A referendum is not legitimate as long as it favors Indonesia_" - Aussie and local SJW probs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Sq 11 joining Tetris challenge lets wait for sq 16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Kansel said:


> Sq 11 joining Tetris challenge lets wait for sq 16
> View attachment 583572


We need to make compilation for this kind of photos. Where did you get it from anyway? I can't find it on google.


----------



## Kansel

Kucing itu imut said:


> We need to make compilation for this kind of photos. Where did you get it from anyway? I can't find it on google.


Mostly on IG and Facebook


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> Itu pola pikir dan asumsi yg dihunakan oleh presiden kita saat itu (alm) Habibie yg akhirnya beliau nekad gambling dgn menawarkan referendum. Dan tau sendiri akhirnya bagaimana, karna US (B. Clinton saat itu) nusuk kita dari belakang (bukan Oz) dgn cara ngirim pasukan PBB menggunakan tangan (maksa) Oz utk backup dilapangan pdhl pihak nya Oz pinginnya TimTim tetap dlm NKRI. Cuma akhirnya Oz yg jadi tumbal dimajukan didepan utk hadapi Indonesia (dokumen tentang ini sudah di declasified)
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/forums/equipment-gear.168/
> 
> Cuma kalau saya bilang wawasan & pengalaman nya orang2x disini agak kurang juga utk urusan mbedil dan perlengkapan penunjangnya (pakaian, pack, optic, headgear, etc)



@mengkom itu bedil enthu @toke115 itu operator setau gua, ada lg beberapa id lawas


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Ga bakal ada referendum di Papua dan ga perlu ada, ga ada nego. End case . Itu sikap resmi bersama dari Presiden, Menkopolhukam, Watimpres dan bahkan DPR/MPR juga DPD. Kenapa ga perlu ada? Papua bagian integral dari NKRI, end case.
> 
> 
> Kalau lu mau bawa bawa isu referendum Papua disini lagi, mending gua roasting sekalian disini


Lel.
Kucing bakarnya satu pake tempe sama nasi, minumnya es teh tawar.



Kansel said:


> Sq 11 joining Tetris challenge lets wait for sq 16
> View attachment 583572


The missile in the right 3 from bottom, I want to see TNI AU to test firing it.



Kucing itu imut said:


> We need to make compilation for this kind of photos. Where did you get it from anyway? I can't find it on google.


Nunggu f16 dan t5oi.



Nike said:


> photo credit to Original owner
> 
> View attachment 583249
> View attachment 583250


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> @mengkom itu bedil enthu @toke115 itu operator setau gua, ada lg beberapa id lawas



Maksud saya yg orang2x selain Indonesia. Kebanyakan para forumer disini (yg non Indonesia) anak2x masih umur2x 20 an awal dan wawasannya masih (mohon maaf aja) agak kurang apalagi kalau udah terkait urusan yg agak men detail / teknis. Cuma mungkin saya nya aja yg kebiasaan diskusi nya ama orang2x US yg udah pd botol-pulpen


----------



## Kansel




----------



## barjo

Newbie2 tu asli newbie atau newbie jadi2an kok tik tok kalau ngemeng papua dimari dri kemarin? Ane ignore masih aja bahasan bahasannya itu2 aja

Kalau masalah simple alutsista dikit2 nanya padahal sepele, tu masalah papua busyet refrensi genosida juga kluar semua


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> Maksud saya yg orang2x selain Indonesia. Kebanyakan para forumer disini (yg non Indonesia) anak2x masih umur2x 20 an awal dan wawasannya masih (mohon maaf aja) agak kurang apalagi kalau udah terkait urusan yg agak men detail / teknis. Cuma mungkin saya nya aja yg kebiasaan diskusi nya ama orang2x US yg udah pd botol-pulpen



Look at some section in Pakistan and India defense sides, some of their soldiers and officers is joint this forum too , some had good discussion and become authentic contributor, but the rest of the mass is well newbies.


----------



## Kansel

I love how SG simulate their battle like this it looks really well coordinated


----------



## Cromwell

Kansel said:


> Sq 11 joining Tetris challenge lets wait for sq 16
> View attachment 583572


Carefully observe the picture. Is this even 11th squadron tetris challenge or CGI image from Egar since i see " Egar image " watermark ?


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Sq 11 joining Tetris challenge lets wait for sq 16
> View attachment 583572



Bener kata agan2 d halaman sblmbnya. TNI AU must change their camo.....

Like old aircraft if i see


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Cromwell said:


> Carefully observe the picture. Is this even 11th squadron tetris challenge or CGI image from Egar since i see " Egar image " watermark ?



That pic is CGI beyond doubt, but it still interesting enough though



Kansel said:


> View attachment 583576
> 
> I love how SG simulate their battle like this it looks really well coordinated



Their line of thinking is more video-game like instead of real world application. And beside their military need to keep the bogeyman (whatever that is) alive so they could get big funding and deliver something like that kind of exercise as a form of budget spending accountability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> Carefully observe the picture. Is this even 11th squadron tetris challenge or CGI image from Egar since i see " Egar image " watermark ?


Probably not edited tho

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Its almost impossible if this pic is CGI,but if its really a CGI one then that people must have really incredible skill


----------



## Nike

*














MALANG, KOMPAS.com* – Menjadi seorang wanita tidak menyurutkan Letda Pnb Anisa Amalia Octavia (25) untuk berkarir di TNI Angkatan Udara.

Dia telah lulus dari Sekolah Penerbang (Sekbang) TNI Angkatan Udara dan sedang bersiap menjadi co-pilot di Pangkalan Udara (Lanud) Abdulrachman Saleh, Kabupaten Malang.

Prajurit wanita kelahiran Sleman, 13 Oktober 1994 itu menjadi penerbang Hercules wanita pertama di Indonesia. Hercules merupakan jenis pesawat angkut kelas berat di lingkungan TNI.

Karir Anisa di TNI AU dimulai saat dirinya masuk taruni Akademi Angkatan Udara (AAU) pada tahun 2013 dan lulus pada tahun 2017.

Kemudian dia melanjutkan pendidikan ke Sekolah Penerbang atau Sekbang yang mengakrabkan Anisa dengan dunia penerbangan militer.

https://foto.kompas.com/photo/read/...An1efI_jHVYO4eY0oO_nY_jIIeWV2cNY#&gid=1&pid=4


----------



## mandala

Cromwell said:


> Carefully observe the picture. Is this even 11th squadron tetris challenge or CGI image from Egar since i see " Egar image " watermark ?





trishna_amṛta said:


> That pic is CGI beyond doubt, but it still interesting enough though


No i think its real not CGI. If you look at Egar 3D works in his IG he will put a caption of his work that the pics are 3D rendered and when was the pics were done.

"This 3d work done in 2013

3d model, textures, and render by Siregar3D
This 3d model available for sale at turbosquid & cgtrader"


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Papua dont need referendum.. different case with timles..
Enough for papua issue.. kt kembali ke laptop


----------



## Kansel

What does navy and army getting on mef 3 in detail? So far the one that already list their shopping spree list is airforce


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Anyone in here already know about this?


----------



## Ruhnama

Btw agan2 pada posting ig ya? Kok ora nongol sedih dah



trishna_amṛta said:


> That pic is CGI beyond doubt, but it still interesting enough though
> 
> 
> 
> Their line of thinking is more video-game like instead of real world application. And beside their military need to keep the bogeyman (whatever that is) alive so they could get big funding and deliver something like that kind of exercise as a form of budget spending accountability.



Video game thinking? Maybe they play mil-sim like arma etc.
There is diffrent between video game and mil sim

Are tni interest in mil-sim?


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> Btw agan2 pada posting ig ya? Kok ora nongol sedih dah


If you can't see my upload,i will clear it up for you its just a clearance about sq 11 tetris challenge and Indonesia JDAM kit order on august

Which submarine type capable enough to replace our existing cakra class? Is it korean KSS III? Turks U214? Or even german type 218?


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> If you can't see my upload,i will clear it up for you its just a clearance about sq 11 tetris challenge and Indonesia JDAM kit order on august
> 
> Which submarine type capable enough to replace our existing cakra class? Is it korean KSS III? Turks U214? Or even german type 218?



Singaporean u 218?
Dont know about turk u214 as i know german put sanction to turkey. Dont know it is affecting us or not


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> Video game thinking? Maybe they play mil-sim like arma etc.
> There is diffrent between video game and mil sim
> 
> Are tni interest in mil-sim?



Yg kayak gini ini yg sering bikin saya paling males posting full in English disini.

Maksudnya, pemahaman mereka tentang operasi lapangan disamakan dgn apa yg di simulasi atau data2x yg mereka punya termasuk dari hasil mereka latihan baik di tempat kita maupun di Northen territory Oz. Sedangkan keadaan pada daerah operasi yg real asli tentunya sangat jauh berbeda contohnya, perlengkapan belum tentu berfungsi seperti pada saat latihan karna kalau latihan ada kerusakan bisa gampang ditarik atau bahkan diganti, kemudian kodisi geografis khususnya hutan tropis yg tdk bisa disimulasikan dikarenakan hutan tropis yg asli (seperti yg ada di Papua, Kalimantan, Sulawesi, Sumatera) sangat sulit ditembus dgn penginderaan sensor udara (termasuk thermal) dan juga faktor lain seperti kesehatan anggota, bilamana di daerah operasi ga bisa seenaknya kalau sakit pulang ke barak sambil nangis2x dsb. Itu masih belum hal2x lain yg terkait aspek taktis.
Kenapa saya bilang video-game thinking karna mereka berpikir dunia nyata itu sama dgn yg ada di simulasi atau dalam latihan padahal kenyataan sangat berbeda.


----------



## afiq0110

trishna_amṛta said:


> Itu pola pikir dan asumsi yg dihunakan oleh presiden kita saat itu (alm) Habibie yg akhirnya beliau nekad gambling dgn menawarkan referendum. Dan tau sendiri akhirnya bagaimana, karna US (B. Clinton saat itu) nusuk kita dari belakang (bukan Oz) dgn cara ngirim pasukan PBB menggunakan tangan (maksa) Oz utk backup dilapangan pdhl pihak nya Oz pinginnya TimTim tetap dlm NKRI. Cuma akhirnya Oz yg jadi tumbal dimajukan didepan utk hadapi Indonesia (dokumen tentang ini sudah di declasified)





Belajar sejarah dulu gih... Yang bisa di klaim sebagai bagian dari Indonesia adalah daerah bekas jajahan Belanda... Timor Timor nggak pernah dijajah Belanda, mereka dijajah Portugis... kita yang menjajah Timor Timor... awalnya kita dikompori Amerika dengan alasan menjegal komunis, makanya kita maju dan Amerika serta sekutunya adem adem aja

Ketika mereka sudah tidak menganggap masalah komunis menjadi ancaman lagi, dan melihat bahwa jika tidak dikebiri kita akan lebih cepat besar, maka diturunkanlah Presiden Soeharto, hadirlah IMF, tuntutan pembebasan Timor Leste, dan mutilasi semua BUMN yang dianggap strategis

Timor Timor memang bukan milik kita... BUKAN SALAH PRESIDEN HABIBIE... Beliau Presiden yang paling adil dan paling sukses mensejahterakan Indonesia...

Irian Barat itu dijajah Belanda... memang sudah sepatutnya diserahkan ke Indonesia...

Sebaiknya masalah ini dibahas di thread tersendiri saja


----------



## trishna_amṛta

afiq0110 said:


> Belajar sejarah dulu gih...



Kalau tahun 1999 saya ga perlu belajar pakai buku sejarah, cukup mengingat apa yg terjadi saat itu (masa kuliah saya saat itu).



afiq0110 said:


> Yang bisa di klaim sebagai bagian dari Indonesia adalah daerah bekas jajahan Belanda... Timor Timor nggak pernah dijajah Belanda, mereka dijajah Portugis... kita yang menjajah Timor Timor... awalnya kita dikompori Amerika dengan alasan menjegal komunis, makanya kita maju dan Amerika serta sekutunya adem adem aja
> 
> Ketika mereka sudah tidak menganggap masalah komunis menjadi ancaman lagi, dan melihat bahwa jika tidak dikebiri kita akan lebih cepat besar, maka diturunkanlah Presiden Soeharto, hadirlah IMF, tuntutan pembebasan Timor Leste, dan mutilasi semua BUMN yang dianggap strategis
> 
> Timor Timor memang bukan milik kita... BUKAN SALAH PRESIDEN HABIBIE... Beliau Presiden yang paling adil dan paling sukses mensejahterakan Indonesia...
> 
> Irian Barat itu dijajah Belanda... memang sudah sepatutnya diserahkan ke Indonesia...



Saya khan posting terkait posisi Oz di tahun 1999 itu. Ini link nya (dibawah) monggo silahkan dibaca sendiri kalau pingin tau lebih lanjut.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-08...ce-documents-sheds-light-timor-leste/11459284

Apakah ada yg saya tulis diatas yang bicara tentang sejarah masuknya TimTim ke Indonesia?! (postingan saya yang Anda quote, bukan yg ini) Kalau ada tolong ditunjukan disebelah mana? Bahkan kalau *yang Anda tulis terkait perbedaan masuknya TimTim dan Papua ke Indonesia saya sepakat dgn itu*, TAPI saya khan di postingan saya tdk membahas hal tsb.



afiq0110 said:


> Sebaiknya masalah ini dibahas di thread tersendiri saja



Ini thread judulnya apa sich?! Ada kaitannya dgn "Defence" khan yach?! *Kalau thread ini memang cuma urusan "procurement" yach saran saya sich mendingan ganti nama saja thread nya menjadi "Military Procurement" / "Proyek Alutsista" atau sejenisnya, ga perlu pakai embel2x kata "Defence" segala karna arti kata dan pemahamannya nya sudah beda.*

Atau gini aja Anda monggo silahkan complain ke MoMod aja (tinggal click) "report" ke MoMod kalau ada omongan saya disini yg kurang "enak" bagi Anda. Saya ga disini juga ga ada ruginya kok, tetap bisa ngikuti walaupun jadi silent reader.

Yach udahlah mendingan memang ga usah dilanjut pembicaraan kita ini daripada ntar ribut ga enak juga khan


----------



## Kansel

afiq0110 said:


> Belajar sejarah dulu gih...


Did you just came down here using this quote? Man you creating conflict right here



Ruhnama said:


> Singaporean u 218?
> Dont know about turk u214 as i know german put sanction to turkey. Dont know it is affecting us or not


That's why we need to be careful when doing transaction with turkey now, we dont want to be pulled into their problems eh


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> Did you just came down here using this quote? Man you creating conflict right here



Mungkin ybs lebih ingat tentang kejadian2x pd saat itu dibanding saya, positive thinking aja saya sich. Yach udahlah mendingan ga perlu dibahas lagi ga enak juga ribut2x. Lagian di thread ini memang tampaknya khusus tempat ngomongin "proyek" nya para sales.



Kansel said:


> That's why we need to be careful when doing transaction with turkey now, we dont want to be pulled into their problems eh



Kinda feel sorry for Turkey. They really took big hits for several years already


----------



## barjo

afiq0110 said:


> Belajar sejarah dulu gih... Yang bisa di klaim sebagai bagian dari Indonesia adalah daerah bekas jajahan Belanda... Timor Timor nggak pernah dijajah Belanda, mereka dijajah Portugis... kita yang menjajah Timor Timor... awalnya kita dikompori Amerika dengan alasan menjegal komunis, makanya kita maju dan Amerika serta sekutunya adem adem aja
> 
> Ketika mereka sudah tidak menganggap masalah komunis menjadi ancaman lagi, dan melihat bahwa jika tidak dikebiri kita akan lebih cepat besar, maka diturunkanlah Presiden Soeharto, hadirlah IMF, tuntutan pembebasan Timor Leste, dan mutilasi semua BUMN yang dianggap strategis
> 
> Timor Timor memang bukan milik kita... BUKAN SALAH PRESIDEN HABIBIE... Beliau Presiden yang paling adil dan paling sukses mensejahterakan Indonesia...
> 
> Irian Barat itu dijajah Belanda... memang sudah sepatutnya diserahkan ke Indonesia...
> 
> Sebaiknya masalah ini dibahas di thread tersendiri saja


Sebetulnya itu debatable masalah pertama kali kita menganggap teritorial kita sebatas sampai jajahan mana. Kalau semangat anti kolonial dulu malah sampai asialia (asia + australia) itu impian Tan. Tapi kalau mau dibahas japri2 ja boleh lah



trishna_amṛta said:


> Mungkin ybs lebih ingat tentang kejadian2x pd saat itu dibanding saya, positive thinking aja saya sich. Yach udahlah mendingan ga perlu dibahas lagi ga enak juga ribut2x. Lagian di thread ini memang tampaknya khusus tempat ngomongin "proyek" nya para sales.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda feel sorry for Turkey. They really took big hits for several years already


Sabar sabar.....

Sabar kalau bicara tentang integrasi teritori, orang US ma china ja masih nambah2 teritori kok, cuman pasifis cara dia, yg disikat tu yg tukang kompor papua refrendum tu, baik orang di sonotan apa lagi dimari. Kalau masih ngompor refrendum dimari dikirim ja ke puncak jaya ja tu yg punya bibir ma jempol biar tau rasanya disana!

Kita terahir nambah juga kan luas wilayah laut kita

https://www.bbc.com/indonesia/indonesia-40605643

If repost I'm sorry

*Imbas sengketa Cina-Filipina, wilayah Indonesia mekar 100 mil laut*
Abraham UtamaBBC Indonesia

14 Juli 2017

Bagikan artikel ini dengan Facebook

Bagikan artikel ini dengan WhatsApp

Bagikan artikel ini dengan Line

Bagikan artikel ini dengan Twitter

Kirim





Hak atas fotoREUTERS
Image captionDeputi I Kementerian Koordinator Kemaritiman, Arif Havas Oegroseno, menunjukkan posisi Laut Natuna Utara.
Wilayah perairan Indonesia bertambah sekitar 100 mil laut akibat sengketa perbatasan antara Cina dan Filipina.

Pertambahan wilayah terjadi di bagian utara Laut Halmahera ke arah Palau, negara kepulauan di Samudera Pasifik.

Penambahan wilayah itu merujuk pada putusan Mahkamah Arbitrase Internasional, pada Juli 2016, tentang sengketa perbatasan antara Cina dan Filipina.


Mengapa pemerintah Indonesia mendaftarkan 1.700 'pulau baru' ke PBB?
Klaim Cina di Laut Cina Selatan 'tak punya landasan hukum'
Apa pengaruh putusan Mahkamah Arbitrase soal Laut Cina Selatan?
Deputi I Kementerian Koordinator Kemaritiman, Arif Havas Oegroseno, menuturkan, putusan arbitrase internasional menyebut suatu negara tidak dapat menjadikan pulau kecil tak berpenghuni—atau berpenghuni tapi sangat kecil—sebagai dasar klaim hak landas kontinen.

"Jadi Palau hanya berhak memiliki 12 mil laut. Garis batas mereka mundur, sedangkan Indonesia maju," kata Arif.




Hak atas fotoBBC INDONESIA
Image captionWilayah Indonesia maju 100 mil laut di bagian utara Laut Halmahera.
Tak hanya itu, PBB memberikan hak atas perairan seluas sekitar 4.000 kilometer persegi kepada Indonesia. Pemerintah menyebut perairan seluas Pulau Madura yang terletak di bagian barat Aceh itu memiliki cadangan mineral.

Arif mengatakan, keputusan PBB itu menjadikan Indonesia sebagai satu-satunya negara di Asia Tenggara yang landas kontinen di luar 200 mil laut zona ekonomi ekslusif.

*Laut Natuna Utara*
Sementara itu, pemerintah Indonesia meresmikan nama Laut Natuna Utara untuk perairan di sisi utara Kabupaten Natuna yang berbatasan dengan Laut Cina Selatan. Namun, penamaan itu diklaim tidak berkaitan dengan sengketa kawasan akibat klaim Cina tentang wilayah perikanan tradisional.

Deputi I Kementerian Koordinator Kemaritiman, Arif Havas Oegroseno , mengatakan, pemerintah memilih nama Laut Natuna Utara berdasarkan penamaan yang telah lebih dulu digunakan industri migas untuk perairan tersebut.




Hak atas fotoBBC INDONESIA
Image captionPBB memberikan hak atas perairan seluas sekitar 4.000 kilometer persegi yang terletak di bagian barat Aceh.
Saat Presiden Joko Widodo mengunjungi Natuna tahun 2016, Kementerian Energi dan Sumber Daya Mineral menyebut di perairan itu terdapat 16 blok migas, lima di antaranya telah mencapai tahap eksploitasi.

"Selama ini sudah ada sejumlah kegiatan migas dengan menggunakan nama Natuna Utara dan Natuna Selatan. Supaya ada satu kejelasan dan kesamaan dengan landas kontinen, tim nasional sepakat menamakan kolom air itu sebagai Laut Natuna Utara," ujarnya di Jakarta, Jumat (14/7).

Arif menuturkan, proses penamaan yang dikerjakan lintas kementerian dan lembaga itu sesuai dengan standar yang ditetapkan International Hidrographic Organization dan ketentuan Electronic Navigational Chart.




Hak atas fotoREUTERS
Image captionPemerintah Indonesia meresmikan nama Laut Natuna Utara untuk perairan di sisi utara Kabupaten Natuna yang berbatasan dengan Laut Cina Selatan.
*Sengketa baru?*
Pemerintah, kata Arif, yakin penamaan itu tidak akan menyulut sengketa baru terkait Laut Cina Selatan. Ia berkata, pemerintah pun tidak berkewajiban meminta pertimbangan maupun mempublikasikan penamaan itu kepada negara-negara tetangga.

"Pemerintah punya kepentingan memperbaharui nama karena landas kontinen itu milik Indonesia. Saya tidak tahu Malaysia dan negara lain perlu tahu," ujar Arif.


Komando militer di Tarakan dinilai 'tak efektif bendung ISIS' di Marawi
Hak berdaulat Indonesia di Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif
Rapat di Natuna, Presiden Jokowi minta penjagaan ditingkatkan
Proses penamaan Laut Natuna Utara dimulai sejak pertengahan tahun 2016. Menko Kemaritiman, Luhut Pandjaitan, kala itu berkata, penamaan itu vital untuk mengamankan Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif sejauh 200 mil laut.

"Pemerintah tidak ada sengketa dengan Cina di perbatasan karena Indonesia menggunakan zona maritim sesuai konvensi hukum laut. Peta Indonesia memiliki koordinat, tanggal, dan data yang jelas," ucapnya.




Hak atas fotoGETTY IMAGES
Image captionPemandangan di Ranai, Natuna. Pada Mei 2015, Kementerian Luar Negeri Cina memprotes penangkapan terhadap delapan nelayan mereka yang masuk perairan Natuna. Cina menyebut perairan itu 'merupakan wilayah tradisional penangkapan ikan Cina'.
Arif menyatakan, pemerintah tak akan bernegosiasi dengan negara lain yang mengajukan klaim tanpa dasar konvensi hukum laut, termasuk Cina yang berkeras dengan peta sembilan garis putus mereka.

Pada Mei 2015, Kementerian Luar Negeri Cina memprotes penangkapan terhadap delapan nelayan mereka yang masuk perairan Natuna. Cina 'mengecam tindakan penembakan terhadap kapal nelayan Cina oleh TNI Angkatan Laut' di perairan Kepulauan Natuna yang notabene 'merupakan wilayah tradisional penangkapan ikan Cina'.

Indonesia menyatakan penangkapan dilakukan karena delapan nelayan tersebut melanggar zona ekonomi eksklusif dan diduga kuat melakukan pencurian ikan.


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Did you just came down here using this quote? Man you creating conflict right here
> 
> 
> That's why we need to be careful when doing transaction with turkey now, we dont want to be pulled into their problems eh



Likely the country easily give license and want help etc just only sokor right now
They have stable condition, didnt have open conflict with anyone....

Korean sub maybe is good choice i dont think german will give u218

Btw there is old news that greek want sell amd give tot u214? But this news fading easily

Turki bakalan balik ke era 1974, diembargo. Tapi yg ane bingung adalah turki ga kapok pake barang2 AS. Mereka ga diverisifikasi alutsista gado2, Malahan mereka cari lisensi sana sini (udah siap embargo jilid 2)


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> Yg kayak gini ini yg sering bikin saya paling males posting full in English disini.
> 
> Maksudnya, pemahaman mereka tentang operasi lapangan disamakan dgn apa yg di simulasi atau data2x yg mereka punya termasuk dari hasil mereka latihan baik di tempat kita maupun di Northen territory Oz. Sedangkan keadaan pada daerah operasi yg real asli tentunya sangat jauh berbeda contohnya, perlengkapan belum tentu berfungsi seperti pada saat latihan karna kalau latihan ada kerusakan bisa gampang ditarik atau bahkan diganti, kemudian kodisi geografis khususnya hutan tropis yg tdk bisa disimulasikan dikarenakan hutan tropis yg asli (seperti yg ada di Papua, Kalimantan, Sulawesi, Sumatera) sangat sulit ditembus dgn penginderaan sensor udara (termasuk thermal) dan juga faktor lain seperti kesehatan anggota, bilamana di daerah operasi ga bisa seenaknya kalau sakit pulang ke barak sambil nangis2x dsb. Itu masih belum hal2x lain yg terkait aspek taktis.
> Kenapa saya bilang video-game thinking karna mereka berpikir dunia nyata itu sama dgn yg ada di simulasi atau dalam latihan padahal kenyataan sangat berbeda.



Thats why they cant afford a single conflict happened against them, their military posturing is more like deterrence. Full blown conflicts will drag them down into the gutter. 

Well i am always suspecting their guns always pointed at peninsula not to us, heck even their military procurement is geared toward what its good to blast what the up north them got.



Ruhnama said:


> *Likely the country easily give license and want help etc just only sokor right now
> They have stable condition, didnt have open conflict with anyone....*
> 
> Korean sub maybe is good choice i dont think german will give u218
> 
> Btw there is old news that greek want sell amd give tot u214? But this news fading easily
> 
> Turki bakalan balik ke era 1974, diembargo. Tapi yg ane bingung adalah turki ga kapok pake barang2 AS. Mereka ga diverisifikasi alutsista gado2, Malahan mereka cari lisensi sana sini (udah siap embargo jilid 2)




Man in what world do you live? Turkey is a well known country to have period of military coup, high inflation rates, long term silent conflict against greeks and Cypriot, Kurds rebellion (in which put our Papua issue is more like a child play compared to their scale and complexity ) and their support of Azeris against Armenia, and before now they always wary of Russian. In my opinion compared to East and South East Asian standard their is more volatile


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Thats why they cant afford a single conflict happened against them, their military posturing is more like deterrence. Full blown conflicts will drag them down into the gutter.
> 
> Well i am always suspecting their guns always pointed at peninsula not to us, heck even their military procurement is geared toward what its good to blast what the up north them got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man in what world do you live? Turkey is a well known country to have period of military coup, high inflation rates, long term silent conflict against greeks and Cypriot, Kurds rebellion (in which put our Papua issue is more like a child play compared to their scale and complexity ) and their support of Azeris against Armenia, and before now they always wary of Russian. In my opinion compared to East and South East Asian standard their is more volatile



What? I said they have stable condition refer to south korea not turkey

Yes turkey since 1970s always lot of conflict....


----------



## NEKONEKO

Ruhnama said:


> They have stable condition, *didnt have open conflict with anyone...*.


Thank you for the new information, I don't know that they already signed peace agreement with NK, last time I knew they are technically still at war with NK.
It seems that you have more updated information than the press.

Milsim emang ga kayak asli lah, tapi bagus juga buat latihan gerak formasi personel, latihan konvoi dan ambush, atau buat pagelaran pasukan, integrasi unit-unit, bisa minta bantuan unit udara dll, asli langsung ada kaboom nya, kalau latihan asli pas pergrakan pasukan ya kadang cuma gerak aja, kalau latihan tembak ya tembak aja, kalau di milsim bisa minta gunship buat menghancurkan bangunan yang cuman beberapa meter dari teman(latihan pinpoint lokasi dari data unit darat trus langgsung hajar)
Cuman pendapat aja dari liat video di youtube, ga pernah nyoba sendiri. :p




trishna_amṛta said:


> sangat sulit ditembus dgn penginderaan sensor udara (termasuk thermal)


Bener, kalau di Tim Teng, unit darat musuh dibabat dengan mudah pake senapan mesin dan AGM dengan bantuan FLIR, they don't know what just hit them kayak sitting duck aja, kalau disini karena banyak pohon jadi agak tertutupi dari pantauan udara.


----------



## umigami

We use to much Bahasa lately.
Please stop that. This is international English speakers forum afterall.

Kalau misalnya yg dibahas begitu sensitive sampai pakai bahasa indonesia, apalagi pembahasannya panjang2 dan berlarut-larut. Mending dibahas ditempat lain aja, masih pada ingat akun kaskus kan..

Saru rek...


----------



## mandala

Su-27 Number 01 & 02.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

mandala said:


> Su-27 Number 01 & 02.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


What's get upgraded?


----------



## Cromwell

IKN ( Ibu Kota Nasional )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

umigami said:


> We use to much Bahasa lately.
> Please stop that. This is international English speakers forum afterall.
> 
> Kalau misalnya yg dibahas begitu sensitive sampai pakai bahasa indonesia, apalagi pembahasannya panjang2 dan berlarut-larut. Mending dibahas ditempat lain aja, masih pada ingat akun kaskus kan..



Masalahnya banyak poster orang kita yg bukan English speaker, jadi sebenarnya pakai Bahasa Indonesia utk menghindari "miss interpretation". Kalau saya pribadi kebetulan pakai English utk sehari hari tapi yg lainnya khan belum tentu seperti itu, dan banyak disini yg sepertinya (mohon maaf aja) cukup kesulitan utk naca / tulis in English.



umigami said:


> Saru rek...



Yoch rodo sech, tapi yoch ga nemen2x lach mas. Akeh neng kene wong bongso liyo seng luweh parah yoch dijarno wae kok karo momod 'e. Lagian yoch yok opo maneh bongso ne kene yoch akeh seng kesulitan English


----------



## san.geuk

trishna_amṛta said:


> Masalahnya banyak poster orang kita yg bukan English speaker, jadi sebenarnya pakai Bahasa Indonesia utk menghindari "miss interpretation". Kalau saya pribadi kebetulan pakai English utk sehari hari tapi yg lainnya khan belum tentu seperti itu, dan banyak disini yg sepertinya (mohon maaf aja) cukup kesulitan utk naca / tulis in English.
> 
> Yoch rodo sech, tapi yoch ga nemen2x lach mas. Akeh neng kene wong bongso liyo seng luweh parah yoch dijarno wae kok karo momod 'e. Lagian yoch yok opo maneh bongso ne kene yoch akeh seng kesulitan English


 
We can use google translate btw, sometimes i use it a lots of times, translating not only from english but sometimes also from korea and thai, but tbh the most critical point in absorbing information is about details, read it carefully and keep our head cool


----------



## MacanJawa

when nasams 2 arrive?


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

Is this some reason why our airforce don't focus on modernization on mef II? They're focusing on building and implementing NCW first especially on using DL16 after that, they can focus on modernization on mef III afterwards



MacanJawa said:


> when nasams 2 arrive?


2021/2022


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> View attachment 583704
> View attachment 583705
> 
> Is this some reason why our airforce don't focus on modernization on mef II? They're focusing on building and implementing NCW first especially on using DL16 after that, they can focus on modernization on mef III afterwards
> 
> 
> 2021/2022



What is meaning with modernization? Only limited with shiny, brand new hardware? Or everything including the betterment of infrastructure, hardware, software, including human resources? 

If what all of you here mean with modernization is just bought shiny new toys, i am starting to thinking to abandon this sites too, the same with kaskus....


----------



## 182

mandala said:


> Su-27 Number 01 & 02.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



ajib , now we've 15 units fully combat ready sukhois


old photos, happy sunday guys


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> What is meaning with modernization? Only limited with shiny, brand new hardware? Or everything including the betterment of infrastructure, hardware, software, including human resources?
> 
> If what all of you here mean with modernization is just bought shiny new toys, i am starting to thinking to abandon this sites too, the same with kaskus....


Not only shiny new toys,its including everything,everything to build our airforce to become capable one if we only modernize shiny toy without modernizing its human resources and infrastructure,hardware&software,nothing different than saudi

Im sorry if i didn't fully explained my statement but as we see the current progress airforce really2 building their infrastructure, interopability capabilities right now they're using DL16 building NCW and of course integrated shiny toys will fullfill the capabilities that airforce have been build hoping the best for TNI i hope mef 3 running smoothly,we're already building infrastructure and supporting facility


----------



## Ruhnama

182 said:


> old photos, happy sunday guys




I just remember video mi 35 flying low altitude and then... the tent destroyed

Btw, anyone have know lipnur kumbang right? Can we developed it more from this old platform for coin? Change engine avionic with modern one... are it is possible to do?


----------



## Nike

Ruhnama said:


> I just remember video mi 35 flying low altitude and then... the tent destroyed
> 
> Btw, anyone have know lipnur kumbang right? Can we developed it more from this old platform for coin? Change engine avionic with modern one... are it is possible to do?



Much better to reverse engineering or designing basic trainer first, we got massive needs of them. There is a lot of flight school in Indonesia who need new basic trainer at interval phase of 8-15 years. Police, TNI AU, AL, and AD itself need more basic trainer aircraft. The market is there, we just doesnt know how to build proper foundation to build our aircraft industry. 

This case is happened before 

Penerbangan ini disaksikan oleh pimpinan dan karyawan LIPNUR, pejabat TNI-AU, pejabat dari Dinas Kelaikan Udara, dan tamu dari ICAO (International Civil Aviation Organization). Tanggal 9 November inilah yang akhirnya ditetapkan secara resmi sebagai tanggal penerbangan perdana (_first flight_) LT-200.

Ada empat prototipe yang dibuat selama periode tahun 1974-1976 dan masing-masing diberikan registrasi IN-201 s/d IN-204. LIPNUR dan PT. Chandra Dirgantara terus melaksanakan modifikasi dan perbaikan dari pesawat swayasa (_amateur build aircraft_) menjadi pesawat latih mula (_primary/basic trainner_) yang memenuhi persyaratan sesuai dengan kebutuhan TNI-AU dan LPPU.





_Terbang perdana tidak resmi prototipe pertama LT-200 pada tanggal 8 November 1974 pada sore hari. Penerbangan ini diulangi pada esok hari pukul 11.00 dan menjadi tanggal resmi penerbangan perdananya._

Sayangnya swadaya pesawat latih ini justru kandas ketika LIPNUR digabung dengan Advanced Technology Pertamina menjadi Industri Pesawat Terbang Nurtanio (PT. Nurtanio). Pada tahun 1978, Direktur PT. Nurtanio, BJ. Habibie memutuskan untuk menghentikan proyek LT-200 dan fokus pada proyek produksi lisensi pesawat komuter CASA NC-212 dan helikopter Bolkow BO-105 pesanan Pertamina (Perusahaan Pertambangan Minyak dan Gas Bumi Negara).

Karena tidak didukung oleh industri dalam negeri, akibatnya TNI-AU dan LPPU memilih untuk mengimpor pesawat latih mula dari luar negeri. TNI-AU membeli AS202 Bravo buatan Flug- und Fahrzeugwerke Altenrhein asal Swiss sedangkan LPPU membeli Piper Cherokee dan Beech Musketeer.





_Rencana ke depan untuk LT-200, dikembangkan terus dari swayasa menjadi latih mula. Prototipe keempat merupakan model pra produksi._

Saat ini, dari empat protipe LT-200, hanya satu yang bisa diselamatkan yaitu prototipe kedua (IN-202) dengan warna dan cat Aeroclub Nurtanio dan menjadi koleksi Museum Dirgantara Mandala di Yogyakarta sejak tahun 1987. Prototipe pertama terus diterbangkan untuk pengujian dan sertifikasi tapi sayangnya tidak diketahui nasibnya.

Prototipe ketiga dan keempat diserahkan kepada LPPU pada tahun 1977 untuk dievaluasi dan telah diberi registrasi sipil masing-masing PK-ALD dan PK-ALE. Dikabarkan PK-ALD mengalami kecelakaan pada tahun 1985 dan PK-ALE disebut-sebut masih disimpan dengan baik untuk studi sistem pesawat terbang.





_IN-201, prototipe pertama LT-200 berkunjung ke LPPU Curug, Tangerang. Setelah itu LIPNUR memberikan dua unit LT-200 kepada LPPU untuk dievaluasi._

Sama seperti Belalang, nasib LT-200 memang pahit, padahal bayangkan bila Indonesia bisa mandiri untuk memenuhi pesawat latih mula, lebih hemat, dan uang yang dikeluarkan pastinya kembali masuk ke kantong sendiri. Dengan teknologi sederhana yang dimiliki, baik Belalang maupun LT-200 merupakan perwujudan nyata dari cita-cita dan idealisme Nurtanio, yaitu agar dunia penerbangan yang dinilai mahal dan rumit menjadi lebih dekat kepada masyarakat umum khususnya kepada generasi muda.

Kalau ada pendapat, kebutuhan pesawat latih di Indonesia sedikit, tentunya harus diperhatikan potensi ada berapa sekolah pilot yang ada di Indonesia saat ini yang rata-rata minimal membutuhkan empat sampai enam pesawat latih. Biaya pendidikan pilot juga bisa ditekan karena harganya yang lebih murah daripada harus impor dan tentu saja murah dari sisi operasionalnya.

TNI-AU sebagai institusi pendidikan pilot militer, setidaknya membutuhkan satu skadron (12 unit) pesawat latih mula. Ditambah lagi kebutuhan dari perorangan, klub terbang (_aeroclub_), atau instansi lainnya baik pemerintah maupun swasta. Efeknya bertambah, ada pula untuk kepentingan edukasi. Belalang atau LT-200 dapat menjadi sarana praktik sekolah kejuruan dan kampus. Bukan tidak mungkin dirakit dan diproduksi oleh siswa SMK (Sekolah Menengah Kejuruan), mahasiswa teknik, dan bengkel sekelas industri rumahan (_home industry_).





_LT-200 (IN-202) dengan warna dan cat Aeroclub Nurtanio yang disimpan dan menjadi koleksi Museum TNI-AU Dirgantara Mandala di Yogyakarta._

LT-200 ada contoh nyata seperti yang disebut Suharto seperti “membajak teknologi” : beli gambar, dibuat, lalu dikembangkan atau desain ulang menjadi pesawat yang sesuai dengan kebutuhan yang diinginkan. Hal yang sama dilakukan Nurtanio dalam pembuatan Belalang, dengan membajak desain Piper Cub. Bajak-membajak seperti ini adalah hal yang lumrah, negara-negara dengan industri kedirgantaraan yang maju seperti Tiongkok dan Korea Selatan juga melakukan hal yang sama.
https://aviahistoria.com/2017/08/01/swadaya-pesawat-latih-yang-gagal-lt-200-skytrainer/2/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Much better to reverse engineering or designing basic trainer first, we got massive needs of them. There is a lot of flight school in Indonesia who need new basic trainer at interval phase of 8-15 years. Police, TNI AU, AL, and AD itself need more basic trainer aircraft. The market is there, we just doesnt know how to build proper foundation to build our aircraft industry.
> 
> This case is happened before
> 
> Penerbangan ini disaksikan oleh pimpinan dan karyawan LIPNUR, pejabat TNI-AU, pejabat dari Dinas Kelaikan Udara, dan tamu dari ICAO (International Civil Aviation Organization). Tanggal 9 November inilah yang akhirnya ditetapkan secara resmi sebagai tanggal penerbangan perdana (_first flight_) LT-200.
> 
> Ada empat prototipe yang dibuat selama periode tahun 1974-1976 dan masing-masing diberikan registrasi IN-201 s/d IN-204. LIPNUR dan PT. Chandra Dirgantara terus melaksanakan modifikasi dan perbaikan dari pesawat swayasa (_amateur build aircraft_) menjadi pesawat latih mula (_primary/basic trainner_) yang memenuhi persyaratan sesuai dengan kebutuhan TNI-AU dan LPPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Terbang perdana tidak resmi prototipe pertama LT-200 pada tanggal 8 November 1974 pada sore hari. Penerbangan ini diulangi pada esok hari pukul 11.00 dan menjadi tanggal resmi penerbangan perdananya._
> 
> Sayangnya swadaya pesawat latih ini justru kandas ketika LIPNUR digabung dengan Advanced Technology Pertamina menjadi Industri Pesawat Terbang Nurtanio (PT. Nurtanio). Pada tahun 1978, Direktur PT. Nurtanio, BJ. Habibie memutuskan untuk menghentikan proyek LT-200 dan fokus pada proyek produksi lisensi pesawat komuter CASA NC-212 dan helikopter Bolkow BO-105 pesanan Pertamina (Perusahaan Pertambangan Minyak dan Gas Bumi Negara).
> 
> Karena tidak didukung oleh industri dalam negeri, akibatnya TNI-AU dan LPPU memilih untuk mengimpor pesawat latih mula dari luar negeri. TNI-AU membeli AS202 Bravo buatan Flug- und Fahrzeugwerke Altenrhein asal Swiss sedangkan LPPU membeli Piper Cherokee dan Beech Musketeer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Rencana ke depan untuk LT-200, dikembangkan terus dari swayasa menjadi latih mula. Prototipe keempat merupakan model pra produksi._
> 
> Saat ini, dari empat protipe LT-200, hanya satu yang bisa diselamatkan yaitu prototipe kedua (IN-202) dengan warna dan cat Aeroclub Nurtanio dan menjadi koleksi Museum Dirgantara Mandala di Yogyakarta sejak tahun 1987. Prototipe pertama terus diterbangkan untuk pengujian dan sertifikasi tapi sayangnya tidak diketahui nasibnya.
> 
> Prototipe ketiga dan keempat diserahkan kepada LPPU pada tahun 1977 untuk dievaluasi dan telah diberi registrasi sipil masing-masing PK-ALD dan PK-ALE. Dikabarkan PK-ALD mengalami kecelakaan pada tahun 1985 dan PK-ALE disebut-sebut masih disimpan dengan baik untuk studi sistem pesawat terbang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _IN-201, prototipe pertama LT-200 berkunjung ke LPPU Curug, Tangerang. Setelah itu LIPNUR memberikan dua unit LT-200 kepada LPPU untuk dievaluasi._
> 
> Sama seperti Belalang, nasib LT-200 memang pahit, padahal bayangkan bila Indonesia bisa mandiri untuk memenuhi pesawat latih mula, lebih hemat, dan uang yang dikeluarkan pastinya kembali masuk ke kantong sendiri. Dengan teknologi sederhana yang dimiliki, baik Belalang maupun LT-200 merupakan perwujudan nyata dari cita-cita dan idealisme Nurtanio, yaitu agar dunia penerbangan yang dinilai mahal dan rumit menjadi lebih dekat kepada masyarakat umum khususnya kepada generasi muda.
> 
> Kalau ada pendapat, kebutuhan pesawat latih di Indonesia sedikit, tentunya harus diperhatikan potensi ada berapa sekolah pilot yang ada di Indonesia saat ini yang rata-rata minimal membutuhkan empat sampai enam pesawat latih. Biaya pendidikan pilot juga bisa ditekan karena harganya yang lebih murah daripada harus impor dan tentu saja murah dari sisi operasionalnya.
> 
> TNI-AU sebagai institusi pendidikan pilot militer, setidaknya membutuhkan satu skadron (12 unit) pesawat latih mula. Ditambah lagi kebutuhan dari perorangan, klub terbang (_aeroclub_), atau instansi lainnya baik pemerintah maupun swasta. Efeknya bertambah, ada pula untuk kepentingan edukasi. Belalang atau LT-200 dapat menjadi sarana praktik sekolah kejuruan dan kampus. Bukan tidak mungkin dirakit dan diproduksi oleh siswa SMK (Sekolah Menengah Kejuruan), mahasiswa teknik, dan bengkel sekelas industri rumahan (_home industry_).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _LT-200 (IN-202) dengan warna dan cat Aeroclub Nurtanio yang disimpan dan menjadi koleksi Museum TNI-AU Dirgantara Mandala di Yogyakarta._
> 
> LT-200 ada contoh nyata seperti yang disebut Suharto seperti “membajak teknologi” : beli gambar, dibuat, lalu dikembangkan atau desain ulang menjadi pesawat yang sesuai dengan kebutuhan yang diinginkan. Hal yang sama dilakukan Nurtanio dalam pembuatan Belalang, dengan membajak desain Piper Cub. Bajak-membajak seperti ini adalah hal yang lumrah, negara-negara dengan industri kedirgantaraan yang maju seperti Tiongkok dan Korea Selatan juga melakukan hal yang sama.
> https://aviahistoria.com/2017/08/01/swadaya-pesawat-latih-yang-gagal-lt-200-skytrainer/2/




Sad to read that. ....
The technology that we can developed more but end....


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> Sad to read that. ....
> The technology that we can developed more but end....


We do have many ambitious project tempo lalu unfortunately many of em got canceled

Also,what makes our navy chose millenium gun over phalanx,goalkeeper or seaRAM?

I still dont understand if pindad really want to fullfill their user requirements why don't focused with firearms first then armored vehicle? 

We're still lacks on firearms+optics especially in AT rockets getting rpg 7 or AT-4 license is great and please complete the SS3 project already. 

Thats why i prefer pindad to focus on armored vehicle&ammunition and let other producer like komodo armament to do the firearms job.

It looked so bad with only 2 optics and 1 grenadier on 1 division


----------



## HellFireIndo

Kansel said:


> We do have many ambitious project tempo lalu unfortunately many of em got canceled
> 
> Also,what makes our navy chose millenium gun over phalanx,goalkeeper or seaRAM?
> 
> I still dont understand if pindad really want to fullfill their user requirements why don't focused with firearms first then armored vehicle?
> 
> We're still lacks on firearms+optics especially in AT rockets getting rpg 7 or AT-4 license is great and please complete the SS3 project already.
> 
> Thats why i prefer pindad to focus on armored vehicle&ammunition and let other producer like komodo armament to do the firearms job.
> 
> It looked so bad with only 2 optics and 1 grenadier on 1 division
> View attachment 583735


Are optics that expensive tho? i don't see any excuse of them not being interested in producing or equipping the soldiers with optics. Lol i've even seen Brimob squad being fully equipped with DMR guy etc..


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> We do have many ambitious project tempo lalu unfortunately many of em got canceled
> 
> Also,what makes our navy chose millenium gun over phalanx,goalkeeper or seaRAM?
> 
> I still dont understand if pindad really want to fullfill their user requirements why don't focused with firearms first then armored vehicle?
> 
> We're still lacks on firearms+optics especially in AT rockets getting rpg 7 or AT-4 license is great and please complete the SS3 project already.
> 
> Thats why i prefer pindad to focus on armored vehicle&ammunition and let other producer like komodo armament to do the firearms job.
> 
> It looked so bad with only 2 optics and 1 grenadier on 1 division
> View attachment 583735


Likely why navy purcahse milenium because it has caliber 35 mm compatible with other weapon already have oerlikon gdf 35 mm. Also it has AHEAD munition

Coincidently, yesterday i read previous page about composition that rifle team 

Why not in regu we make composiition that have rpg 7 or maybe m72 law or m80 zolja? (This item is cheap and readily availabel everywhre in the world ) Add 2 more personnel to carry minimi. And 2 carry rifle gl.

Yes lack fire power. I still curious are there any local made optical sight or local optic industried that can make telescope etc?

Why just not pindad design weapon, any private industry produced the weapon and parts?


----------



## Kansel

HellFireIndo said:


> Are optics that expensive tho? i don't see any excuse of them not being interested in producing or equipping the soldiers with optics. Lol i've even seen Brimob squad being fully equipped with DMR guy etc..


Yeah polri,brimob in this case always freely costumizing their own weapon lookup at their costumized SS1 with handgrip,and M4 adapter





Sorry for the blurry photos,i can't find the clear one




Ruhnama said:


> Why not in regu we make composiition that have rpg 7 or maybe m72 law or m80 zolja? (This item is cheap and readily availabel everywhre in the world ) Add 2 more personnel to carry minimi. And 2 carry rifle gl.
> 
> Yes lack fire power. I still curious are there any local made optical sight or local optic industried that can make telescope etc?
> 
> Why just not pindad design weapon, any private industry produced the weapon and parts?


There's no industry even private owned one succesful making optical sights,pindad once create optical sight but the design is really2 awful to use

Yeah you know sistem "monopoli perdagangan" right? No way pindad want to give their firearms market to other producer

That's what I'm ranting about, pindad is too focused by armored vehicle division yet they didn't focused the antitode of it. Getting license of RPG-7 or M72 is good enough for pindad, not too expensive and the quality is fair enough to be considered


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> We do have many ambitious project tempo lalu unfortunately many of em got canceled
> 
> Also,what makes our navy chose millenium gun over phalanx,goalkeeper or seaRAM?
> 
> *I still dont understand if pindad really want to fullfill their user requirements why don't focused with firearms first then armored vehicle? *
> 
> *We're still lacks on firearms+optics especially in AT rockets getting rpg 7 or AT-4 license is great and please complete the SS3 project already. *
> 
> *Thats why i prefer pindad to focus on armored vehicle&ammunition and let other producer like komodo armament to do the firearms job.*
> 
> *It looked so bad with only 2 optics and 1 grenadier on 1 division*
> View attachment 583735



Bold one

I dont get what you mean? 

What is the user requirement? What is the user really want? And how can a producent dictate what the buyer really need and Force them to bought their products? 

Green bold

How can firearms and optic related to support weapons like RPG 7? Then talking about SS3, what the urgency right now to promoting a new rifle meanwhile, the current user still ordering combination of SS1 and SS2?

Red bold

Its all depend on the user order, not the decision of the arm marker. And as you should know, most of PT Pindad benefit come from small arms division and munition in Turen

Dark blue

You mean squad level arms? 

Lol, its depend on situation and threat assessment on which arms need to be carried during engagement or patrol duty. Just for intermezzo, during operation against GAM, even Marines got RPG 7 to support squad level unit and some of the KOSTRAD unit using armburst, and Yugoslavia made M 72 equivalent to support their squad level units. Its not TNI is averse with the use of support weapon like RPG as thet are keep procuring them every year in number, but to current threat for the infantry soldier on the fields most of their current equipment is enough.



Ruhnama said:


> Likely why navy purcahse milenium because it has caliber 35 mm compatible with other weapon already have oerlikon gdf 35 mm. Also it has AHEAD munition
> 
> Coincidently, yesterday i read previous page about composition that rifle team
> 
> Why not in regu we make composiition that have rpg 7 or maybe m72 law or m80 zolja? (This item is cheap and readily availabel everywhre in the world ) Add 2 more personnel to carry minimi. And 2 carry rifle gl.
> 
> Yes lack fire power. I still curious are there any local made optical sight or local optic industried that can make telescope etc?
> 
> Why just not pindad design weapon, any private industry produced the weapon and parts?



I had put news and photos about PT PINDAD optical labs and assembly facility here, in coorperation with Greeks companies. Dont be lazy!!!



Kansel said:


> Yeah polri,brimob in this case always freely costumizing their own weapon lookup at their costumized SS1 with handgrip,and M4 adapter
> View attachment 583748
> 
> Sorry for the blurry photos,i can't find the clear one
> 
> 
> 
> There's no industry even private owned one succesful making optical sights,pindad once create optical sight but the design is really2 awful to use
> 
> Yeah you know sistem "monopoli perdagangan" right? No way pindad want to give their firearms market to other producer
> 
> That's what I'm ranting about, pindad is too focused by armored vehicle division yet they didn't focused the antitode of it. Getting license of RPG-7 or M72 is good enough for pindad, not too expensive and the quality is fair enough to be considered



Dont make blind accusation 

PT PINDAD partner in optical and sensor is THEON, they won tender in Germany and supplying USMC. 

https://defence-point.com/2019/10/1...oculars-for-usmc-in-collaboration-with-elbit/

Margin profit from support weapon is not as large as from small arms, munition and armored vehicles, they related it from the order from TNI toward mortar units. 

Next time using sources lah if you want to made rants

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

HellFireIndo said:


> Are optics that expensive tho? i don't see any excuse of them not being interested in producing or equipping the soldiers with optics. Lol i've even seen Brimob squad being fully equipped with DMR guy etc..



Expensive / cheap is subjective term.
Something to keep in mind, the typical operating theater for TNI is tropical jungle where visibility is typically limited to under 60m, although there are always some situation where there is clear line of sight for over 600m where having an optic is paramount. For example I once being stalked by a tiger and based from all the signs the tiger is somewhere in 20m - 30m distance and yet none of us see him until night time when the tiger grace us with his presence.

Police work on the other hand require far more precision shot, thus it is understandable they use more optic.


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> Expensive / cheap is subjective term.
> Something to keep in mind, the typical operating theater for TNI is tropical jungle where visibility is typically limited to under 60m, although there are always some situation where there is clear line of sight for over 600m where having an optic is paramount. For example I once being stalked by a tiger and based from all the signs the tiger is somewhere in 20m - 30m distance and yet none of us see him until night time when the tiger grace us with his presence.
> 
> Police work on the other hand require far more precision shot, thus it is understandable they use more optic.



Mountain jungle in Papua tengah dictates the Army units operating there to have more rifleman /DM in one squad compared to squad in other units not operating in Papua Tengah , even among ZENI construction units.

Meanwhile in border patrol near Malaysia in Kalimantan, soldiers keep using usual rifle there

While operasi Maleo in thick jungle in central Sulawesi, Police and Army is not shy to using carbines, bulp up and SMG likes weapon


----------



## toke115

Indonesian Marine Recon





Brimob

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Bold one
> 
> I dont get what you mean?
> 
> What is the user requirement? What is the user really want? And how can a producent dictate what the buyer really need and Force them to bought their products?
> 
> Green bold
> 
> How can firearms and optic related to support weapons like RPG 7? Then talking about SS3, what the urgency right now to promoting a new rifle meanwhile, the current user still ordering combination of SS1 and SS2?
> 
> Red bold
> 
> Its all depend on the user order, not the decision of the arm marker. And as you should know, most of PT Pindad benefit come from small arms division and munition in Turen
> 
> Dark blue
> 
> You mean squad level arms?
> 
> Lol, its depend on situation and threat assessment on which arms need to be carried during engagement or patrol duty. Just for intermezzo, during operation against GAM, even Marines got RPG 7 to support squad level unit and some of the KOSTRAD unit using armburst, and Yugoslavia made M 72 equivalent to support their squad level units. Its not TNI is averse with the use of support weapon like RPG as thet are keep procuring them every year in number, but to current threat for the infantry soldier on the fields most of their current equipment is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> I had put news and photos about PT PINDAD optical labs and assembly facility here, in coorperation with Greeks companies. Dont be lazy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dont make blind accusation
> 
> PT PINDAD partner in optical and sensor is THEON, they won tender in Germany and supplying USMC.
> 
> https://defence-point.com/2019/10/1...oculars-for-usmc-in-collaboration-with-elbit/
> 
> Margin profit from support weapon is not as large as from small arms, munition and armored vehicles, they related it from the order from TNI toward mortar units.
> 
> Next time using sources lah if you want to made rants


Thank you now i get it obviously,but till now not all optics equipped on TNI rifle,why is that? Budget problem? Or quality wise?

For SS3 i mean, there's no reason not to buy new products with good quality wise,modular style ones to replace the old ones. i just need to know how far is the progress of the SS3?

As for my ranting about AT rocket its because till now i haven't see pindad released their AT products just a mockup, don't focus to build something without creating its doctrine too. For example US is the one that creating drone warfare, yet they didn't have air defence capable enough to stop drones and they're late for it unlike China or Russia or even Iran they're ready on drone warfare

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.sc...-malaysia-indonesia-fear-return-home-fighters
This what makes me upset about turkey invansion to kurdish,now my fear came true


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Thank you now i get it obviously,but till now not all optics equipped on TNI rifle,why is that? Budget problem? Or quality wise?
> 
> For SS3 i mean, there's no reason not to buy new products with good quality wise,modular style ones to replace the old ones. i just need to know how far is the progress of the SS3?
> 
> As for my ranting about AT rocket its because till now i haven't see pindad released their AT products just a mockup, don't focus to build something without creating its doctrine too. For example US is the one that creating drone warfare, yet they didn't have air defence capable enough to stop drones and they're late for it unlike China or Russia or even Iran they're ready on drone warfare
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.sc...-malaysia-indonesia-fear-return-home-fighters
> This what makes me upset about turkey invansion to kurdish,now my fear came true



Turkish operation thread now is totally mess so much troll wkkwkwk
You can put your rant to troll more people in there if you want


----------



## Kansel

Really want to talk about our future LorAD system cause it will held a really vital role for our airspace defense

Are we leaning toward this?
https://www.lockheedmartin.com/en-us/products/pac3-mse.html

Or maybe this?
https://www.mbda-systems.com/product/aster-30-sampt/

Or maybe even this one?
https://www.lockheedmartin.com/en-us/products/meads.html

Hoping the acquisition going well just like what we do when we acquire nasams 2 for now I'm sure there will be nasams batch 2


----------



## Nike

Pangkostrad visit Singapore armored division school

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Or maybe this?
> https://www.mbda-systems.com/product/aster-30-sampt/



I like this system, we already used MICA and other mbda product but recently we have palm oil problem.



Kansel said:


> Are we leaning toward this?
> https://www.lockheedmartin.com/en-us/products/pac3-mse.html


Can congress give green light? Can they give tot etc. Even turks cant get .....


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Pangkostrad visit Singapore armored division school
> 
> View attachment 583803
> View attachment 583804
> View attachment 583805
> View attachment 583806


is that commander sight domestic made by ST.Kinetics ?? its different than ours Leopard 2ri which use Hensoldt Peri R17 sight


----------



## mengkom

Kansel said:


> We do have many ambitious project tempo lalu unfortunately many of em got canceled
> 
> Also,what makes our navy chose millenium gun over phalanx,goalkeeper or seaRAM?
> 
> I still dont understand if pindad really want to fullfill their user requirements why don't focused with firearms first then armored vehicle?
> 
> We're still lacks on firearms+optics especially in AT rockets getting rpg 7 or AT-4 license is great and please complete the SS3 project already.
> 
> Thats why i prefer pindad to focus on armored vehicle&ammunition and let other producer like komodo armament to do the firearms job.
> 
> It looked so bad with only 2 optics and 1 grenadier on 1 division
> View attachment 583735


pindad SS-3 is not meant to replace SS-2, but rather to supplement it
SS-3 is in a different class of Assault rifle, it will fit to DMR and IAR role

your question is analogue to "why the US is keep on buying M-4, instead of procuring newer rifles like ACR or SCAR?" 
simple, the answer is because the increase of performance is not that significant compared to the cost of procuring new standard rifle

i agree it is better to equip our soldier with optic first rather than procuring new rifle
introducing red dot sight to our troops will boost their shooting performance 
making optic is easy, but making it the right way is not that easy nor cheap
the guarantee the optics could keep functioning in rough condition is the reason why they are expensive


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> is that commander sight domestic made by ST.Kinetics ?? its different than ours Leopard 2ri which use Hensoldt Peri R17 sight


Nope. it's israeli one


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

mengkom said:


> pindad SS-3 is not meant to replace SS-2, but rather to supplement it
> SS-3 is in a different class of Assault rifle, it will fit to DMR and IAR role
> 
> your question is analogue to "why the US is keep on buying M-4, instead of procuring newer rifles like ACR or SCAR?"
> simple, the answer is because the increase of performance is not that significant compared to the cost of procuring new standard rifle
> 
> i agree it is better to equip our soldier with optic first rather than procuring new rifle
> introducing red dot sight to our troops will boost their shooting performance
> making optic is easy, but making it the right way is not that easy nor cheap
> the guarantee the optics could keep functioning in rough condition is the reason why they are expensive


Lowkey it's better to spend the money updating the SS2's with more ergonomic and lighter upgrades than buying an entirely new rifle.

Heavier barrels, better piston, lighter stock and handguard, optics should be procured first before a new rifle.


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> Lowkey it's better to spend the money updating the SS2's with more ergonomic and lighter upgrades than buying an entirely new rifle.
> 
> Heavier barrels, better piston, lighter stock and handguard, optics should be procured first before a new rifle.




SS3 with 7.62 NATO cal mostly will be used as rifleman / DM (designated marksman) rifle, using modified SP 1 pindad bore not good results.


----------



## mandala

KF-X fighter jet mockup at ADEX 2019.



























http://m.hankookilbo.com/News/Read/201910141354366273






https://www.aereo.jor.br/2019/10/14/coreia-do-sul-comeca-a-produzir-prototipo-do-caca-kf-x/

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## NEKONEKO

Kansel said:


> Really want to talk about our future LorAD system cause it will held a really vital role for our airspace defense
> 
> Are we leaning toward this?
> https://www.lockheedmartin.com/en-us/products/pac3-mse.html
> 
> Or maybe this?
> https://www.mbda-systems.com/product/aster-30-sampt/
> 
> Or maybe even this one?
> https://www.lockheedmartin.com/en-us/products/meads.html
> 
> Hoping the acquisition going well just like what we do when we acquire nasams 2 for now I'm sure there will be nasams batch 2


Didn't you already talk about this?


mandala said:


> KF-X fighter jet mockup at ADEX 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.hankookilbo.com/News/Read/201910141354366273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.aereo.jor.br/2019/10/14/coreia-do-sul-comeca-a-produzir-prototipo-do-caca-kf-x/


I wish the targeting pod is embedded to the aircraft body just like f35.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

jek_sperrow said:


> Didn't you already talk about this?


About LorAD? Not much info i get tho but i think i will just wait and see later


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Looks so goddamn sexy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> SS3 with 7.62 NATO cal mostly will be used as rifleman / DM (designated marksman) rifle, using modified SP 1 pindad bore not good results.


We should really follow Sweden's example with Ak5. I'm thoroughly not impressed with the SS2 at all.

Furthermore, I think it's worth exploring the idea of adding another autorifleman with a minimi and an AT rifleman to the basic squad layout. For the most part having only 1 autorifleman is considered a serious lack of firepower. Literally every other country in the world has at least 2 AR's in their basic squad level formation.


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> We should really follow Sweden's example with Ak5. I'm thoroughly not impressed with the SS2 at all.


What do you think about komodo D5 rifle and D7 DMR? I heard the DMR variant have been ordered by MoD


----------



## Ruhnama

Ss1 have a dust cover while as i have see and grab it in expo ss2 didnt have dust cover

AR based system have good modularity you can change upper so you can change caliber either 556 nato 762x39 5,45x39 etc
Ever colt le 901 can change from DMR (.308) to became assault rifle 556


----------



## Kansel

Also why there's no indonesia name on full scale mockup KFX/IFX?


----------



## mandala

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183556014152585217

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

Kansel said:


> Also why there's no indonesia name on full scale mockup KFX/IFX?



I think it is because we are not serious in our payment contribution and our future in this program is still not fixed due to renegotiation process. Beside that the mock up is made by KAI, not ADD (government).


----------



## HellFireIndo

mandala said:


> KF-X fighter jet mockup at ADEX 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.hankookilbo.com/News/Read/201910141354366273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.aereo.jor.br/2019/10/14/coreia-do-sul-comeca-a-produzir-prototipo-do-caca-kf-x/


YESSS, but why there's no landing gear tho? :v


----------



## Kansel

Indos said:


> I think it is because we are not serious in our payment contribution and our future in this program is still not fixed due to renegotiation process. Beside that the mock up is made by KAI, not ADD (government).


Ah i see, but our goverment promised to pay the contribution fee if the renegotiation is done,thats what i always wanted to ask whats the progress of our renegotiation?

Behind the scene

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

More pics of KF-X cockpit.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183663885733093376

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

MacanJawa said:


> when nasams 2 arrive?


Oum... 1 years again


----------



## barjo

*UEA Akan Investasi Kapal Perang hingga Bangun Masjid di Indonesia*
Adhyasta Dirgantara , Okezone Jum'at 11 Oktober 2019 16:57 WIB






Investasi. (Foto: Okezone.com)



JAKARTA - Kerjasama antara Indonesia dengan Uni Emirat Arab terus meningkat. Di mana UEA akan melakukan sejumlah investasi di Indonesia dalam beberapa waktu ke depan.

Menteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman Luhut Panjaitan membeberkan, setidaknya ada 3 bidang yang ingin UEA dapatkan dari Indonesia, yaitu masjid, pertanian, dan kapal perang.
"Kerjasama kita dengan UEA ini sangat cepat. Baik menyangkut masjid, pertanian, atau kapal perang," ujar Menko Luhut di Kementerian Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman, Jumat (11/10/2019).

Dari sektor pertanian, tim dari UEA akan survei langsung ke Kalimantan Tengah. Ini dilakukan untuk melihat tanaman apa yang cocok dikembangkan.


"Mengenai pertanian di mana mereka (tim dari UEA) mau masuk 100.000 hektare. Jadi betul-betul semua cepat. Tim pertanian mereka akan melihat lahan yang ada di Kalimantan Tengah. Mereka akan melakukan research pohon apa yang akan bisa ditanam," bebernya.
Tidak hanya itu, di sektor kelautan, UEA juga akan membeli kapal di Lampung, Sorong, dan Surabaya.
"Kemarin mereka sudah ngirim angkatan laut ke Lampung, Sorong, dan Surabaya, untuk beli kapal. Mereka puas dan senang sekali," kata Menko Luhut senang.

Intinya, Menko Luhut menyatakan kalau Indonesia harus 'jemput bola'. Contohnya adalah kerjasama antara Pertamina dengan UEA yang akan rampung saat Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) datang ke lokasi langsung.
"Kemudian juga bahwa kerjasama mereka dengan Pertamina bisa rampung sewaktu Presiden Jokowi berkunjung ke sana. Intinya kita harus jemput bola," tuturnya.

(fbn)


----------



## Kansel

*deep inhale 
*Another One

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
*

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## 182

Kansel said:


> Also why there's no indonesia name on full scale mockup KFX/IFX?



for what? KAI using rokaf own livery. it's kinda weird if they put our name also indonesia aerospace or even our flag on that full mock up..lol

let me give some ex. pls take a look these pictures below,

kai already using rokaf livery in previous indodefence





indonesian aerospace(ptdi) did using tni-au livery too, for ifx mock-up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

182 said:


> for what? KAI using rokaf own livery. it's kinda weird if they put our name also indonesia aerospace or even our flag on that full mock up..lol
> 
> let me give some ex. pls take a look these pictures below,
> 
> kai using already using rokaf livery in previous indodefence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indonesian aerospace(ptdi) did using tni-au livery too, for ifx mock-up


I get it thanks for the explanation man



182 said:


> for what? KAI using rokaf own livery. it's kinda weird if they put our name also indonesia aerospace or even our flag on that full mock up..lol
> 
> let me give some ex. pls take a look these pictures below,
> 
> kai already using rokaf livery in previous indodefence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indonesian aerospace(ptdi) did using tni-au livery too, for ifx mock-up


Also,tni au livery? AFAIK tni never use this kind of dark grey camo livery lel except the one on C130H ex RAAF


----------



## Ruhnama

barjo said:


> *UEA Akan Investasi Kapal Perang hingga Bangun Masjid di Indonesia*
> Adhyasta Dirgantara , Okezone Jum'at 11 Oktober 2019 16:57 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Investasi. (Foto: Okezone.com)
> 
> 
> 
> JAKARTA - Kerjasama antara Indonesia dengan Uni Emirat Arab terus meningkat. Di mana UEA akan melakukan sejumlah investasi di Indonesia dalam beberapa waktu ke depan.
> 
> Menteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman Luhut Panjaitan membeberkan, setidaknya ada 3 bidang yang ingin UEA dapatkan dari Indonesia, yaitu masjid, pertanian, dan kapal perang.
> "Kerjasama kita dengan UEA ini sangat cepat. Baik menyangkut masjid, pertanian, atau kapal perang," ujar Menko Luhut di Kementerian Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman, Jumat (11/10/2019).
> 
> Dari sektor pertanian, tim dari UEA akan survei langsung ke Kalimantan Tengah. Ini dilakukan untuk melihat tanaman apa yang cocok dikembangkan.
> 
> 
> "Mengenai pertanian di mana mereka (tim dari UEA) mau masuk 100.000 hektare. Jadi betul-betul semua cepat. Tim pertanian mereka akan melihat lahan yang ada di Kalimantan Tengah. Mereka akan melakukan research pohon apa yang akan bisa ditanam," bebernya.
> Tidak hanya itu, di sektor kelautan, UEA juga akan membeli kapal di Lampung, Sorong, dan Surabaya.
> "Kemarin mereka sudah ngirim angkatan laut ke Lampung, Sorong, dan Surabaya, untuk beli kapal. Mereka puas dan senang sekali," kata Menko Luhut senang.
> 
> Intinya, Menko Luhut menyatakan kalau Indonesia harus 'jemput bola'. Contohnya adalah kerjasama antara Pertamina dengan UEA yang akan rampung saat Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) datang ke lokasi langsung.
> "Kemudian juga bahwa kerjasama mereka dengan Pertamina bisa rampung sewaktu Presiden Jokowi berkunjung ke sana. Intinya kita harus jemput bola," tuturnya.
> 
> (fbn)



They want a farm in Indonesia to supply their food?


Kansel said:


> *deep inhale
> *Another One
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> *
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Hurray, we have more hospital ship. We need it in disaster or emergency condition


----------



## Gundala

mandala said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183556014152585217


Nice cockpit, reminds me of the one in Gripen NG 



barjo said:


> *UEA Akan Investasi Kapal Perang hingga Bangun Masjid di Indonesia*
> Adhyasta Dirgantara , Okezone Jum'at 11 Oktober 2019 16:57 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Investasi. (Foto: Okezone.com)
> 
> 
> 
> JAKARTA - Kerjasama antara Indonesia dengan Uni Emirat Arab terus meningkat. Di mana UEA akan melakukan sejumlah investasi di Indonesia dalam beberapa waktu ke depan.
> 
> Menteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman Luhut Panjaitan membeberkan, setidaknya ada 3 bidang yang ingin UEA dapatkan dari Indonesia, yaitu masjid, pertanian, dan kapal perang.
> "Kerjasama kita dengan UEA ini sangat cepat. Baik menyangkut masjid, pertanian, atau kapal perang," ujar Menko Luhut di Kementerian Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman, Jumat (11/10/2019).
> 
> Dari sektor pertanian, tim dari UEA akan survei langsung ke Kalimantan Tengah. Ini dilakukan untuk melihat tanaman apa yang cocok dikembangkan.
> 
> 
> "Mengenai pertanian di mana mereka (tim dari UEA) mau masuk 100.000 hektare. Jadi betul-betul semua cepat. Tim pertanian mereka akan melihat lahan yang ada di Kalimantan Tengah. Mereka akan melakukan research pohon apa yang akan bisa ditanam," bebernya.
> Tidak hanya itu, di sektor kelautan, UEA juga akan membeli kapal di Lampung, Sorong, dan Surabaya.
> "Kemarin mereka sudah ngirim angkatan laut ke Lampung, Sorong, dan Surabaya, untuk beli kapal. Mereka puas dan senang sekali," kata Menko Luhut senang.
> 
> Intinya, Menko Luhut menyatakan kalau Indonesia harus 'jemput bola'. Contohnya adalah kerjasama antara Pertamina dengan UEA yang akan rampung saat Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) datang ke lokasi langsung.
> "Kemudian juga bahwa kerjasama mereka dengan Pertamina bisa rampung sewaktu Presiden Jokowi berkunjung ke sana. Intinya kita harus jemput bola," tuturnya.
> 
> (fbn)


Hmm UEA in Pertanian, and buying ship/vessel from lampung/Surabaya/Sorong? I dont recall any large dockyard in Sorong except Pertamina one if Im not mistaken. Also pertanian? 100k Hektar? Wow coming From a country where most of her land is dessert? And talking about investment, why they mention Mesjid as one of three sectors they want to invest? I am happy to see any investment from any country including china/us/etc, but looking at this news I just simply couldnt believe my eyes. Something just doesnt add up.......



Kansel said:


> Also,tni au livery? AFAIK tni never use this kind of dark grey camo livery lel except the one on C130H ex RAA


It is very rare AFAIK where F35 has a camo livery beside the one Israeli has. Then again the one they got have different spec/unique compare to other F35 produced elsewhere. I know its not F35 but I do hope you know what I mean. Gripen promo pictures has livery camo, latest F16 Viper for Indonesia has it, SU35 has it, why not this one?


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Kelebihan biaya perjalanan dinas terjadi pada Kementerian Pertahanan sebesar Rp2,17 miliar dalam bentuk bukti tiket perjalanan tidak sesuai dengan bukti yang dikeluarkan oleh penyedia jasa.

https://m.cnnindonesia.com/ekonomi/...yani-janji-benahi-pengelolaan-biaya-dinas-pns

Traveling terus mang 



Gundala said:


> why they mention Mesjid as one of three sectors they want to invest?


Maybe they're investing for influence. That's very common for countries such as Arab Saudi to spread their influence, especially in Pesantren and universities. How to spread wahabi, sunni, paham radikal etc.? Ya ini salah satunya. Biasanya pakai syarat seperti masjid terkait wajib membuka pusat pembelajaran bahasa seperti bahasa turki, arab dll. Lalu memberikan beasiswa juga untuk study ke negara mereka.


----------



## Cromwell

KFX

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

https://www.indomiliter.com/tanpa-i...-diperlihatkan-di-seoul-adex-2019/#more-71286

*

*
MENU

HOME
ETALASE ALUTSISTA
POLLING REPORT
BERITA ALUTSISTA
TENTANG KAMI DAN KONTAK
SEPUTAR DRONE KOMBATANKlik di Atas
*Tanpa Identitas “Indonesia,” Full Mockup KFX Diperlihatkan Di Seoul ADEX 2019*
indomiliter | 14/10/2019 | Berita Matra Udara, Berita Update Alutsista, Jet Tempur, Prototipe | 3 Comments
FacebookTwitterWhatsAppLineCopy LinkEmail






Sesuai yang dijanjikan oleh Kementerian Pertahanan Korea Selatan, di Seoul ADEX (Seoul International Aerospace and Defense Exhibition) 2019 yang berlangsung di Bandara Seoul mulai 15-20 Oktober, pihak Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) akan menampilkan mockup skala penuh (full scale) jet tempur KFX (_Korean Fighter eXperimental_). Dan sehari jelang pembukaan pameran, foto-foto KFX telah bereda luas di internet.

*Baca juga: Proyek “Future Combat Air System” Resmi Diumumkan, Bakal Gantikan Rafale dan Typhoon di 2040*

Dikutip dari _Aju Business Daily (14/10/2019)_, diperlihatkan sosok mockup KFX tanpa roda pendarat, yang memvisualkan seolah pesawat yang sedang mengangkasa. Tampilan mockup tanpa roda pendarat ini mengingatkan pada full mockup FCAS (_Future Combat Air System_) yang digadang Perancis, Jerman dan Spanyol saat Paris AirShow 2019 lalu.

Penampilan full mockup KFX di Seoul ADEX 2019 tak lain sebagai kampanye jelang peluncuran prototipe jet tempur generasi 4.5 ini pada semester pertama tahun 2021. Seperti terlihat dalam foto, KFX dalan wujud mockup dilengkapi IRST (_Infrared Search and Track_) pada bagian depan kokpit. Sementara di bawah _air intake_ disematkan _targeting pod_. Kemudian pada kedua sayapnya ada rudal udara ke udara IRIS-T, BLU-109 laser-guided bombs dan tangki bahan bakar eksternal. Setidaknya empat rudal AIM-120 AMRAAM dapat ditempatkan pada _central fuselage._





_Foto-foto: ajudaily.com_
Nah, yang menarik perhatian lagi, pada mockup KFX nampak jelas logo AU Korea Selatan dan identitas manufaktur KAI, sementara tidak atau belum terlihat identitas ke-“Indonesiaan” pada mockup tersebut. Seperti diketahui, proyek KFX/IFX IFX (_Indonesian Fighter eXperimental_), sejak awal dikembangkan bersama antara Korea Selatan dan Indonesia, dimana dari Indonesia mitra produksi yang ditunjuk adalah PT Dirgantara Indonesia.

Bila berkaca pada apa yang dilakukan Turki lewat FNSS Savunma Sistemleri saat memperkenalkan *prototipe medium tank Kaplan MT di ajang IDEF 2017*, identitas Indonesia ikut disertakan berupa Bendera Merah Putih, bersanding dengan Bendera Turki. Di lini jet tempur pun, prototipe F-35 Lightning II saat dirilis juga memperlihatkan identitas bendera dari negara-negara yang ikut andil dalam pengembangannya.











Belum jelas alasan tidak adanya label Ke-Indonesiaan pada full mockup KFX, beberapa netizen sebatas menduga, apakah mungkin ini karena pengaruh kasus keterlambatan sisa pembayaran dana pengembangan KFX/IFX.

Berdasarkan perjanjian awal yang kini sedang dirundingkan kembali, Indonesia berkomitmen untuk membayar 20 persen dari total biaya pengembangan, yang diperkirakan mencapai total US$8 miliar (8,8 triliun won). Pemerintah Korea Selatan akan membayar 60 persen dari biaya program pembangunan, dengan kontraktor utama KAI akan menanggung 20 persen sisanya, dan 20 persen terakhir oleh pihak Indonesia.






*Baca juga: Pihak Oposisi Korea Selatan Sindir Indonesia Atas Keterlambatan Pembayaran Proyek KFX/IFX*

Menurut DAPA (Defence Acquisition Programme Administration), sejauh ini Indonesia telah membayar 272,2 miliar won, namun Indonesia gagal membayar 301 miliar won yang seharusnya dibayar pada akhir September.

Pada Januari 2018 pejabat pertahanan Indonesia dalam komentarnya di media lokal menyebut Indonesia kekurangan dana sekitar Rp1,85 triliun (US$140 juta) yang harus dibayar ke Korea Selatan dengan imbalan keterlibatannya dalam program KFX/IFX sesuai perjanjian yang ditandatangani pada tahun 2015. *(Bayu Pamungkas)*


Korea very much straight foward for this


----------



## Kucing itu imut

barjo said:


> https://www.indomiliter.com/tanpa-i...-diperlihatkan-di-seoul-adex-2019/#more-71286
> 
> *
> 
> *
> MENU
> 
> HOME
> ETALASE ALUTSISTA
> POLLING REPORT
> BERITA ALUTSISTA
> TENTANG KAMI DAN KONTAK
> SEPUTAR DRONE KOMBATANKlik di Atas
> *Tanpa Identitas “Indonesia,” Full Mockup KFX Diperlihatkan Di Seoul ADEX 2019*
> indomiliter | 14/10/2019 | Berita Matra Udara, Berita Update Alutsista, Jet Tempur, Prototipe | 3 Comments
> FacebookTwitterWhatsAppLineCopy LinkEmail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sesuai yang dijanjikan oleh Kementerian Pertahanan Korea Selatan, di Seoul ADEX (Seoul International Aerospace and Defense Exhibition) 2019 yang berlangsung di Bandara Seoul mulai 15-20 Oktober, pihak Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) akan menampilkan mockup skala penuh (full scale) jet tempur KFX (_Korean Fighter eXperimental_). Dan sehari jelang pembukaan pameran, foto-foto KFX telah bereda luas di internet.
> 
> *Baca juga: Proyek “Future Combat Air System” Resmi Diumumkan, Bakal Gantikan Rafale dan Typhoon di 2040*
> 
> Dikutip dari _Aju Business Daily (14/10/2019)_, diperlihatkan sosok mockup KFX tanpa roda pendarat, yang memvisualkan seolah pesawat yang sedang mengangkasa. Tampilan mockup tanpa roda pendarat ini mengingatkan pada full mockup FCAS (_Future Combat Air System_) yang digadang Perancis, Jerman dan Spanyol saat Paris AirShow 2019 lalu.
> 
> Penampilan full mockup KFX di Seoul ADEX 2019 tak lain sebagai kampanye jelang peluncuran prototipe jet tempur generasi 4.5 ini pada semester pertama tahun 2021. Seperti terlihat dalam foto, KFX dalan wujud mockup dilengkapi IRST (_Infrared Search and Track_) pada bagian depan kokpit. Sementara di bawah _air intake_ disematkan _targeting pod_. Kemudian pada kedua sayapnya ada rudal udara ke udara IRIS-T, BLU-109 laser-guided bombs dan tangki bahan bakar eksternal. Setidaknya empat rudal AIM-120 AMRAAM dapat ditempatkan pada _central fuselage._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Foto-foto: ajudaily.com_
> Nah, yang menarik perhatian lagi, pada mockup KFX nampak jelas logo AU Korea Selatan dan identitas manufaktur KAI, sementara tidak atau belum terlihat identitas ke-“Indonesiaan” pada mockup tersebut. Seperti diketahui, proyek KFX/IFX IFX (_Indonesian Fighter eXperimental_), sejak awal dikembangkan bersama antara Korea Selatan dan Indonesia, dimana dari Indonesia mitra produksi yang ditunjuk adalah PT Dirgantara Indonesia.
> 
> Bila berkaca pada apa yang dilakukan Turki lewat FNSS Savunma Sistemleri saat memperkenalkan *prototipe medium tank Kaplan MT di ajang IDEF 2017*, identitas Indonesia ikut disertakan berupa Bendera Merah Putih, bersanding dengan Bendera Turki. Di lini jet tempur pun, prototipe F-35 Lightning II saat dirilis juga memperlihatkan identitas bendera dari negara-negara yang ikut andil dalam pengembangannya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belum jelas alasan tidak adanya label Ke-Indonesiaan pada full mockup KFX, beberapa netizen sebatas menduga, apakah mungkin ini karena pengaruh kasus keterlambatan sisa pembayaran dana pengembangan KFX/IFX.
> 
> Berdasarkan perjanjian awal yang kini sedang dirundingkan kembali, Indonesia berkomitmen untuk membayar 20 persen dari total biaya pengembangan, yang diperkirakan mencapai total US$8 miliar (8,8 triliun won). Pemerintah Korea Selatan akan membayar 60 persen dari biaya program pembangunan, dengan kontraktor utama KAI akan menanggung 20 persen sisanya, dan 20 persen terakhir oleh pihak Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Baca juga: Pihak Oposisi Korea Selatan Sindir Indonesia Atas Keterlambatan Pembayaran Proyek KFX/IFX*
> 
> Menurut DAPA (Defence Acquisition Programme Administration), sejauh ini Indonesia telah membayar 272,2 miliar won, namun Indonesia gagal membayar 301 miliar won yang seharusnya dibayar pada akhir September.
> 
> Pada Januari 2018 pejabat pertahanan Indonesia dalam komentarnya di media lokal menyebut Indonesia kekurangan dana sekitar Rp1,85 triliun (US$140 juta) yang harus dibayar ke Korea Selatan dengan imbalan keterlibatannya dalam program KFX/IFX sesuai perjanjian yang ditandatangani pada tahun 2015. *(Bayu Pamungkas)*
> 
> 
> Korea very much straight foward for this


Not really. Unless I remember it wrong, when PTDI release a mini mockup of KFX/IFX in Indodefence there's only PTDI and TNI logo. No KAI or Korea logo found there. So it's really for each country. KAI did the same in Adex previous year so it's nothing new.


----------



## barjo

Kucing itu imut said:


> Not really. Unless I remember it wrong, when PTDI release a mini mockup of KFX/IFX in Indodefence there's only PTDI and TNI logo. No KAI or Korea logo found there. So it's really for each country. KAI did the same in Adex previous year so it's nothing new.


So do you mean korean doing something wrong with the painting? LOL



Cromwell said:


> KFX
> View attachment 583999


Some of our enginer better to get ready instaled our own combat suite for this in the future bro


----------



## Kucing itu imut

barjo said:


> So do you mean korean doing something wrong with the painting?


So do you mean Indonesian doing something wrong with the painting (IFX in Indodefence)?
*
Sigh
*
This is what I mean if you still don't get it.


----------



## Ruhnama

https://www.indomiliter.com/pihak-o...yaran-proyek-kfx-ifx/comment-page-1/#comments

I interested with this news. Maybe there are some s.korean who didnt like us, and prefer another country as we discuss in some page before


----------



## barjo

Kucing itu imut said:


> So do you mean Indonesian doing something wrong with the painting (IFX in Indodefence)?
> *
> Sigh
> *
> This is what I mean if you still don't get it.
> 
> View attachment 584000


So you the one who right here?

Everyone fault according to your opinion?


----------



## Kucing itu imut

barjo said:


> So you the one who right here?


I don't get what you mean.



barjo said:


> So you the one who right here?
> 
> Everyone fault according to your opinion?


So you view it as who's the right and the wrong one? Nowadays you still get that kind of view towards other people? Wow I'm amazed. That's quite something.

Oh well, suit yourself. Everyone entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## barjo

Kucing itu imut said:


> I don't get what you mean.
> 
> 
> So you view it as who's the right and the wrong one? Nowadays you still get that kind of view towards other people? Wow I'm amazed. That's quite something.
> 
> Oh well, suit yourself. Everyone entitled to their own opinion.


Yeah sure boy LOL, you are mighty God here


----------



## Kucing itu imut

barjo said:


> Yeah sure boy LOL, you are mighty God here


LOL


----------



## Nike

Kemhan Pickup ESEMKA







*TNI dan Polri Dapat Anggaran Jumbo di 2020, Alasannya?*
*Danang Sugianto* - detikFinance




Foto: Satria Nandha




*Jakarta* - Pemerintah mengalokasikan anggaran paling besar untuk urusan pertahanan dan keamanan di 2020. Kementerian Pertahanan dan Kepolisian Republik Indonesia termasuk dalam Kementerian dan Lembaga yang mendapatkan anggaran paling besar tahun depan.

Dalam R-APBN 2020 Kementerian Pertahanan diusulkan mendapatkan anggaran paling besar yakni mencapai Rp 127,4 triliun. Saat disahkan anggaran Kemenhan naik jadi Rp 131,2 triliun. Angka itu jauh lebih besar dari anggaran di tahun ini sebesar Rp 109,6 triliun.






Kepolisian Republik Indonesia juga menjadi lembaga yang mendapatkan anggaran terbesar ketiga tahun depan. Dalam R-APBN 2020 anggarannya diusulkan Rp 90,3 triliun, saat diketok berubah menjadi Rp 104,7 triliun.




*Baca juga: *Pemerintah Siapkan Dana Mendesak di 2020 Rp 21 T

Direktur Jenderal Anggaran Kementerian Keuangan Askolani menerangkan, pemerintah memang sengaja mengalokasikan anggaran yang besar di bidang pertahanan. Tujuannya untuk mendukung pertahanan negara.

"Betul penambahan untuk di bidang pertahanan satu utamannya tadi untuk pemenuhan kebutuhan belanja negara kita pagu di 2019 ini ada pensiunan dari pda belanja reformasi birokrasi di TNI 70% berdampak pada belanja pegawai," ujarnya di Gedung Kemenkeu, Jakarta, Kamis (26/9/2019).

Selain untuk belanja pegawai, anggaran itu juga dimaksudkan untuk belanja alat sistem senjata (alutsista). Anggaran juga digunakan untuk melakukan pemeliharaan alutsista.

*Baca juga: *Daftar 10 Kementerian dengan Anggaran Terbesar Tahun Depan

Sementara untuk Kepolisian RI anggaran besar diberikan sebagai modal untuk antisipasi menjaga keamanan termasuk untuk penyelenggaraan Pilkada 2020.

Tahun depan sendiri akan dilakukan Pilkada untuk 9 provinsi yang dilakukan serentak dengan pilkada tingkat kabupaten dan kota. Sedangkan pemilihan bupati dan wakil bupati akan dilaksanakan pada 224 kabupaten, dan untuk pemilihan wali kota dan wakil wali kota akan dilaksanakan pada 37 kota yang tersebar pada 32 provinsi.

https://m.detik.com/finance/berita-...24.1743160475.1570400977-898943160.1569942884


----------



## Ruhnama

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Heran gw ko d aviapedia dibilang batal sih? Emg batal btulan? Org2 seakan2 bilang batal gmana gan?


----------



## Nike

kebanyakan hoax sama nyinyir, orang sini kalo gak nyinyir ga bahagia hidupnya



From Boeing defense sites, they are focused on Poseidon, AEW and Chinook sales to Indonesia. KC 46 seem less priority for them

*Boeing Defense, Space & Security in Indonesia*




Boeing was awarded the contract to build Apache helicopters for Indonesia in 2015. Following production and flight testing at the Boeing facility in Mesa, Arizona USA, the AH-64E Apaches for Indonesia were delivered in-country in late 2017 and in the first quarter of 2018. The Apache is the world’s leading multi-role attack helicopter.

Maritime intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance capabilities are moving to the forefront in the region and we see opportunities for these capabilities in Indonesia. Our solutions encompass long range maritime reconnaissance capability with our Airborne Early Warning & Control (AEW&C) and P-8 aircraft We've also seen the relevance for CH-47 Chinook to aid in humanitarian assistance and disaster relief, search and rescue and general mobility needs across remote island and ocean territories in the region. Finally, given requirements for long distance operations and situational awareness, we also see opportunities for KC-46 tanker and AEW&C.

https://www.boeing.com/global/boeing-southeast-asia/indonesia/index.page

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Heran gw ko d aviapedia dibilang batal sih? Emg batal btulan? Org2 seakan2 bilang batal gmana gan?


Nge bait itu coba cek aja di komentar ada yang waras ngejelasin kenapa gaada nama ptdi di mockup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Kucing itu imut said:


> Maybe they're investing for influence. That's very common for countries such as Arab Saudi to spread their influence, especially in Pesantren and universities. How to spread wahabi, sunni, paham radikal etc.? Ya ini salah satunya. Biasanya pakai syarat seperti masjid terkait wajib membuka pusat pembelajaran bahasa seperti bahasa turki, arab dll. Lalu memberikan beasiswa juga untuk study ke negara mereka.


The topic is about Economic investment, nothing to do with ideology investment. This is where I think its odd. Overall in my point of view that news is no more than political statement and propaganda. One thing that is very needed for our defense as general is Refinery but from what I know its not about building it or how much money needed. More about whoever gets benefit from oil import domestically and internationally. Its kinda silly when I heard the rumor about how we export the oil and imported again as a fuel.



Ruhnama said:


> Heran gw ko d aviapedia dibilang batal sih? Emg batal btulan? Org2 seakan2 bilang batal gmana gan?


Bro dont be like those sosmed guy who just eat the information without digesting it. Try to be neutral and read information* comprehensively*. This is a good forum where information discussed from all aspects, and there are alot of discussion about ifx here for you to digest if you not that lazy. And from that information you can open a discussion about the pointer given, but not like this. "kok dibilang batal sih?", "kok kita ga bayar lagi sih?". In my point of view that kinda questions are very silly and produced by shallow mind. IFX matters is complex, the information distribution is alo limited. Our Engineers there might get the technical information, but not the deal. The politician might know the deals but not the technical one. And the Politician, engineers might not know the strategy behind the ifx except AU/Kemenham. Put the geoplolitical/trade/Inter government relation into the mix and perhaps only President knows it. See the complexity? This is a good forum to learn things if you want to learn, just read things comprehensively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

LoL how can someone assumed something without discusion... oh boy... i mist the old guys here, belum ngomong apa2 dah dibuat kesimpulan bwakakakak...

I'm better be silent readers from now on


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Gundala said:


> This is a good forum to learn things if you want to learn, just read things comprehensively.



Itu sebabnya disini ga mungkin pakai full English (seperti udah saya sebutkan di postingan saya sebelumnya). Orang bangsa kita kesulitan English reading comprehension (wajar aja sich), sering sekali kita perlu nulis sesuatu pakai Bahasa Indonesia biar ga terjadi misinterpretation.


----------



## mandala

Here we go again like the KCR-60 missile or no missile saga. The KF-X mockup is painted with ROKAF grey livery. IF-X camo is like the F-16 camo. And ADEX 2019 is a South Korean event. The KF-X what we can say is their national pride. Don't know why many Indonesian blogs will quickly jump to a conclusion without verifying to DAPA or KAI/PTDI. Again just like the KCR-60 missile or no missile saga.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

barjo said:


> LoL how can someone assumed something without discusion... oh boy... i mist the old guys here, belum ngomong apa2 dah dibuat kesimpulan bwakakakak...
> 
> I'm better be silent readers from now on



Now you know why I became silent reader and troller. Capek diskusi yang bener disini. Lo cari info, referensi, dibales cuma sebait dua bait kata kata geje.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HellFireIndo

Kayaknya memang gak baik baca berita yang dikasih editorial cari sensasi kayak gitu langsung "react", bukan dipikir atau digali lagi informasinya, akhirnya kemakan bait langsung tuduh aneh2 tentang batal atau semacamnya. 

Itu page IG adminnya ngeselin banget btw, bikin orang2 kebingungan asuw, ujung2nya malah pengen fitnah pihak Indonesia sendiri.


----------



## Ruhnama

Honestly after i follow up the coment section on that ig post many our own people debating each other

Many said dapat kabar dari orang dalam. That said jangan berharap lebih etc
And.... ujung ujungnya berantem sendiri

Ah i remember leo when many people pro and cons and finally leo is came.
Wait n see aj dh. 

I am sorry for that link


----------



## Nike

*27,000 security personnel to secure presidential inauguration*
15th Oct 2019 08:54





Chief of the Public Information Bureau of the National Police Brigadier General Dedi Prasetyo (ANTARA/Dyah Dwi)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Indonesian Police (Polri) and The Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) will deploy some 27 thousand personnel to secure a number of vital locations during the inauguration of the president-and vice president-elect in Jakarta on Sunday (Oct 20), a police spokesman said.

"Polri and TNI as well as other related agencies have readied 27 thousand personnel to secure the State Palace, the presidential inauguration venue, the residence of Mr. Jokowi, the residence of Mr. Ma'ruf Amin, the roads they will pass (during the inauguration) and other vital objects," Chief of the Public Information Bureau of the National Police Brigadier General Dedi Prasetyo said on Monday.

Dedi said the police have found no indication of security disturbance ahead of the presidential inauguration.

After all, security personnel remain on standby to anticipate any eventuality, he said.

He further called on the public to work together with security personnel in ensuring conducive situation in the capital.

If some people wish to stage a demonstration they must abide by the existing regulation and keep public order, he said.

"If they stage a rally, it must run peacefully. The rally is vulnerable to infiltration by rioters who want to commit anarchy," he said.

President-elect Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and Vice President-elect Ma'ruf Amin will be inaugurated at the Parliament Building in Jakarta on Sunday afternoon (Oct 20).

Related news: Students urged to not demonstrate prior to presidential inauguration

Related news: Jokowi urged to order assessment of police's handling of protests

Related news: Jokowi, Prabowo mull over Gerindra joining government coalition
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/134674/27000-security-personnel-to-secure-presidential-inauguration



mandala said:


> Here we go again like the KCR-60 missile or no missile saga. The KF-X mockup is painted with ROKAF grey livery. IF-X camo is like the F-16 camo. And ADEX 2019 is a South Korean event. The KF-X what we can say is their national pride. Don't know why many Indonesian blogs will quickly jump to a conclusion without verifying to DAPA or KAI/PTDI. Again just like the KCR-60 missile or no missile saga.



Banyak orang nyinyir, apalagi buat kesimpulan karena admin pemerintahan. Terkait juga sama issue politik dan pemilu masih banyak yang belum move on. 




nufix said:


> Now you know why I became silent reader and troller. Capek diskusi yang bener disini. Lo cari info, referensi, dibales cuma sebait dua bait kata kata geje.



I know Right, but surely you will came again to bully those Congs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> Boeing was awarded the contract to build Apache helicopters for Indonesia in 2015. Following production and flight testing at the Boeing facility in Mesa, Arizona USA, the AH-64E Apaches for Indonesia were delivered in-country in late 2017 and in the first quarter of 2018. The Apache is the world’s leading multi-role attack helicopter.
> 
> Maritime intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance capabilities are moving to the forefront in the region and we see opportunities for these capabilities in Indonesia. Our solutions encompass long range maritime reconnaissance capability with our Airborne Early Warning & Control (AEW&C) and P-8 aircraft We've also seen the relevance for CH-47 Chinook to aid in humanitarian assistance and disaster relief, search and rescue and general mobility needs across remote island and ocean territories in the region. Finally, given requirements for long distance operations and situational awareness, we also see opportunities for KC-46 tanker and AEW&C.


This last phase of MEF is going to be interesting, specially for Air Force. With future global economy in shady projection Im really curious on how we are prioritizing between Fighters, air tanker, EWA or MPA. The rumour about putting fighter within the new capital budget pretty much indicating an effort to fullfil the target that can not be supported by forthcoming budget. The future menteri pertahanan will have his/her hands full getting all the plan moving forward with limited budget and increasing threat. I hope Mr.President choose the right person for this one 



barjo said:


> LoL how can someone assumed something without discusion... oh boy... i mist the old guys here, belum ngomong apa2 dah dibuat kesimpulan bwakakakak...
> 
> I'm better be silent readers from now on


No silent reader for you bruh! Beside who am I going to joke around with about the k00L russian submarine 
Anyway its a public forum, how its going to become is depending on the contribution of its own members. If quality members starting to withdraw their presence then it will detoriate the quality of its content as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

https://www.subicbaynews.com/?p=235...G2oUxkKacLnDJYV7jyXjtjrPJATweEAQeYWafiOmksn28

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Kansel said:


> Ah i see, but our goverment promised to pay the contribution fee if the renegotiation is done,thats what i always wanted to ask whats the progress of our renegotiation?
> 
> Behind the scene
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



The renegotiation is still going on and it should be completed this month. There is no single news that reveal about the current progress. Meanwhile I think the meeting between Jokowi with Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono recently is something that is positive for the program continuation as we know SBY is the strong backer of KFX/IFX program.

I hope current administration has long term vision about Indonesia in the future so that it willing to sacrifice financially for the program (since the main factor of our renegotiation is due to financial contribution). The vision that some day Indonesia will have the ability to produce its own fighter with own 100 % design and engine is started with KFX/IFX program, so we should not waste this opportunity. What ever the renegotiation result is, I hope Indonesia is still inside the program with 1 KFX prototype given to PT DI for test bed. And pulling out from the program will jeopardize our future defense cooperation with South Korea.

If the renegotiation is success I think government need to promote the program as I think currently this program is not widely known for general public. I believe there will be many support coming from the people if they know there is such high tech program going on. If N 219 program can be wildly supported by many Indonesian, it will be, in my opinion, more support gotten for government if the public know we are building Stealth Fighter aircraft with South Korea, so the program can strengthen this administration politically.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Captionnya gahar cuy






Komar class missile boats with Styx missile


----------



## Kansel

Hercules joined the challenge

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

Credit to original owner


----------



## mandala

OCTOBER 15, 2019 / 6:09 PM / UPDATED 3 HOURS AGO

*South Korea unveils fighter jet mock-up amid program challenges*

Josh Smith, Ju-min Park

SEONGNAM, South Korea (Reuters) - South Korea has displayed the first full-size mock-up of the KF-X fighter jet it is developing with Indonesia, after officials said the program passed key design reviews in September.

The next-generation aircraft being developed by Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) is designed to be a cheaper, less-stealthy alternative to the U.S.-built F-35, and the plan is to eventually replace most of South Korea’s older fighter jets and produce more for export.

The mock-up was displayed on Monday at the Seoul International Aerospace and Defense Exhibition (ADEX).

South Korea has ordered 40 of the advanced F-35A aircraft from the United States, the first of which arrived this year.

North Korea has condemned South Korea’s purchase of the F-35s, as well as the development of other advanced weapons.

KAI is currently manufacturing a KF-X prototype and plans to carry out ground testing and flight tests in 2021 and 2022, respectively, company officials said.

“On the face of it they are making good progress, but there are signs of challenges in the program,” said Greg Waldron, Asia managing editor for FlightGlobal, a publication covering the aerospace industry. Among these are Indonesia’s push to renegotiate how it will pay its portion of the costs, and breaking into an export market crowded with established alternatives, Waldron said.

“With a program this ambitious you really have to spread the cost among many partners,” he said. “They could sell a few here and there, but the problem is they are going to be kind of late to the market and there are already many strong aircraft already out there.”

South Korean and Indonesia agreed in 2014 to jointly develop the KF-X in a project worth 7.5 trillion won ($6.33 billion) with Jakarta agreeing to pay 20% of the cost.

Last year, however, Indonesia sought to renegotiate to take pressure off its foreign exchange reserves and has since offered to pay its share of the cost in the form of a barter.

The KF-X program also hit a snag when South Korea was forced to develop several key technologies after the United States refused to provide approval for the use of some systems, like a radar, which is now being developed by Hanwha Systems.

*But KAI says the project is progressing, and is helping South Korea build on its earlier aircraft programs.*

“We could not have done KF-X if we did not have experience in building T-50 and FA-50,” a senior company official said, speaking on condition of anonymity as he was not authorized to speak to the media. “We are advancing step by step.”

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...mock-up-amid-program-challenges-idUSKBN1WU1H2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gaber

SU-35 ga ada kejelasan, KFX/IFX jg tdk ada kejelasan, wtf is wrong with our negotiator...


----------



## mandala

*ADEX 2019: Indonesia committed to KF-X project despite fiscal concerns*

*Jon Grevatt, Seoul* - Jane's Defence Weekly
15 October 2019





An artist impression of the KF-X fighter aircraft. South Korea is developing the platform in partnership with Indonesia, although the latter has fallen behind on payments. Source: DAPA

More than 100 engineers from Indonesian aerospace company PT Dirgantara (PTDI) remain involved in the project with South Korea to develop the next-generation Korean Fighter eXperimental (KF-X) fighter aircraft despite growing concern about the Southeast Asian country's financial involvement in the programme.

Industry officials told _Jane's_ at the 2019 Seoul International Aerospace and Defense Exhibition (ADEX) that ties between PTDI at Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI), which is leading the KF-X programme, remain strong even if the South Korean and Indonesian governments have yet to reach an agreement on how - and how much - Jakarta will pay towards the development project.

"We have 114 engineers working on the KF-X in Korea," said one official from KAI. "They are mainly working on the design of the aircraft but also on manufacturing processes." PTDI told _Jane's_ that its engineers' involvement in the programme is intended to support the company's long-term development and its ability to apply acquired skills across a range of platforms.

Industry officials would not comment directly on government-level talks intended to enable Jakarta to fund its involvement in the programme, which it refers to as IF-X. These talks started in October 2018 after Indonesia said that due to a lack of funding it wanted to renegotiate the financial arrangements that were agreed in 2015. Renegotiations were initially expected to be concluded within 12 months but have yet to be finalised.

Under the original KF-X finance agreement Indonesia is committed to pay for 20% of the total development costs of the aircraft, which are estimated at about USD8 billion. The South Korean government is committed to pay for 60% of costs, with KAI covering the remaining 20%.

https://www.janes.com/article/91903...itted-to-kf-x-project-despite-fiscal-concerns


*Collins Aerospace Completes Critical Design Review for Key Power and Controls Systems for KF-X/IF-X*

(Source: Collins Aerospace; issued Oct 15, 2019)

SEOUL --– Collins Aerospace Systems, a unit of United Technologies Corp. today announced it has completed Critical Design Review (CDR) for a number of key power and controls systems for the KF-X/IF-X advanced multirole fighter jet for the Republic of Korea and Indonesian Airforce. CDR represents a significant milestone in the systems’ development marking the completion of detailed design, ensuring readiness for fabrication of system components, followed by test readiness reviews in preparation for qualification testing.

Collins Aerospace is under contract with Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) to provide the fighter’s complete Environmental Control System (ECS), including air conditioning, bleed air control, cabin pressurization and liquid cooling systems. To help make the ECS easier to install and maintain, Collins Aerospace integrated the air conditioning and liquid cooling systems into a single pack to reduce size and weight. In addition to the ECS, Collins Aerospace is also providing the aircraft’s engine start system components, including the air turbine starter and flow control valve.

The KF-X/IF-X will be the first platform to host Collins Aerospace’s newest, more electric Variable Speed Constant Frequency (VSCF) generator. Designed to achieve an order of magnitude improvement over the industry average in operational reliability, the new generator is more efficient and 10 percent more power dense compared to the company’s existing VSCF generators. The VSCF will be part of the fighter’s Main Electric Power Generation System, which Collins Aerospace is working with KAES Hanwha to design, develop and produce for KAI.

“Collins is honored to work with KAI and KAES Hanwha on the KF-X/IF-X program,” said Tim White, president of Power & Controls. “Our systems are designed to help make this 4.5-gen fighter more electric, more reliable and easy to maintain. We look forward to supporting the KF-X/IF-X program in the years ahead as we continue to deepen our longstanding relationship with KAI.”

https://www.defense-aerospace.com/cgi-bin/client/modele.pl?shop=dae&modele=release&prod=206649&cat=3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

More KF-X cockpit pics.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184014508219437056

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Gundala said:


> This last phase of MEF is going to be interesting, specially for Air Force. With future global economy in shady projection Im really curious on how we are prioritizing between Fighters, air tanker, EWA or MPA. The rumour about putting fighter within the new capital budget pretty much indicating an effort to fullfil the target that can not be supported by forthcoming budget. The future menteri pertahanan will have his/her hands full getting all the plan moving forward with limited budget and increasing threat. I hope Mr.President choose the right person for this one


Im agree with you bro,with our TNI dead set on getting P-8 (idk if its a rumour or info) for our MPA i think its clear who gonna fill our tanker and AEWC needs

But there's one thing concerned me,are they really2 offering their 737 AEWC or something else? Boeing gak sebut merek langsung. Could be E-767? Or E7 is a fix?

Idk sure what makes boeing KC-46 marketing is a less priority for them, maybe they already know the winner of the tender?
Could be themselves or even airbus. But looking at current situation boeing likely will win the tender


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Gaber said:


> SU-35 ga ada kejelasan, KFX/IFX jg tdk ada kejelasan, wtf is wrong with our negotiator...



*Wrong question!* The proper question is *WTF is wrong with the reader* (reading comprehension)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*AL Indonesia dan AS Lakukan Pertemuan di Kapal Perang USS Blue Ridge*
Muhaimin
Selasa 15 Oktober 2019 - 21:06 WIB




Asisten Operasi Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (AL), Laksamana Muda TNI Didik Setiyono berfoto bersama Komandan Armada ke-7 AL Amerika Serikat, Laksamana Madya Bill Merz di atas kapal perang USS Blue Ridge (LCC 19) pada 11 Oktober 2019. Foto/Mass Communication

YOKOSUKA - Staf Armada ke-7 Angkatan Laut (AL) Amerika Serikat (AS) mengadakan pertemuan dengan rekan-rekan sejawat mereka dari Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) AL. Pertemuan berlangsung di atas kapal komando USS Blue Ridge (LCC 19) yang sedang berlabuh di Yokosuka Jepang pada 11 Oktober 2019.

Hubungan erat AL AS dengan TNI AL telah terjalin selama puluhan tahun dan pertemuan staf seperti ini menjaga kemitraan tersebut. Amerika Serikat dan Indonesia tengah merayakan ulang tahun ke-70 hubungan diplomatik kedua negara, dan kemitraan ini acap kali mencakup bidang maritim.

https://international.sindonews.com...uan-di-kapal-perang-uss-blue-ridge-1571148363


----------



## Nike

*Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit (BRS) Kedua TNI AL Masuki Tahapan Keel Laying*

15 Oktober 2019





TNI AL membutuhkan 3 Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit (photo : BUMN)

Surabaya – Produksi Kapal BRS kedua TNI AL (W000302) memasuki tahapan keel laying atau pemasangan lunas kapal. Keel Laying dilaksanakan pada hari Senin, 14 Oktober 2019 bertempat di Grand Assembly Divisi Niaga PT PAL Indonesia (Persero). Acara tersebut dihadiri oleh Asisten Logistik KSAL Laksamana Muda Moelyanto didampingi Direktur Utama PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Budiman Saleh, disaksikan para pejabat TNI AL beserta jajaran Manajemen PT PAL Indonesia (Persero).

Tahapan keel laying ini penting karena nantinya usia kapal akan dihitung sejak pertama kali pemasangan lunasnya. Kapal BRS kedua TNI AL ini memiliki panjang 124 meter, lebar 21,8 meter. Kapal tersebut mampu mengakomodasi pasukan, kru dan pasien sebanyak 651 orang. Kapal tersebut memiliki berat 7300 Ton dan dapat melaju dengan kecepatan maksimal 18 knot serta endurance 30 hari, kapal tersebut mampu untuk menampung 2 unit helikopter di dek dan 2 unit ambulance boat. Hingga tahapan keel laying Kapal BRS kedua telah mencapai 27% dari keseluruhan tahapan pembangunan dan tepat waktu.




Keel laying seremoni di PT PAL (photo : PAL)

Proses pembangunan dilakukan dengan 6 starting point pada 6 zona pararel dengan pendekatan modular sistem untuk mempersingkat waktu pembangunan kapal. Dalam pembangunan tersebut PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) menggunakan fasilitas utama Graving Dock Semarang di Divisi Kapal Niaga, juga akan mengoptimalkan kapasitas yang ada seperti pembangunan blok-blok atas dilakukan di Divisi Kapal Perang, beberapa perlengkapan kapal seperti turning table dikerjakan di Divisi Rekayasa Umum. 

Fungsi Kapal BRS sangat pas dengan karakteristik dan wawasan maritim Indonesia. Indonesia sebagai negara kepulauan sebagai negara yang terletak dalam kawasan ring of fire memiliki kerentanan bencana alam seperti gunung meletus, gempa bumi yang dapat diikuti oleh bencana sekunder seperti tsunami dan lainnya. Kapal BRS juga memiliki fungsi pengabdian masyarakat, dapat digerakkan ketika masyarakat membutuhkan, seperti ketika Peristiwa Wamena di Papua. Dengan situasi tersebut, Kapal BRS bersifat mobile dan dapat digerakkan kapan saja ke wilayah terdampak bencana alam atau bencana kemanusiaan yang membutuhkan untuk melaksanakan kegiatan tanggap darurat bencana. Kapal BRS dilengkapi dengan berbagai fungsi medis hingga tindakan medis. Fasilitas medis yang dimiliki setara dengan sebuah rumah sakit, hingga julukan sebagai rumah sakit mengapung layak diberikan pada Kapal BRS.

(PAL)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Airbus Helicopter Dukung Industri Kedirgantaraan Indonesia*
Selasa, 15 Oktober 2019




Jakarta – Sekjen Kemhan Laksdya TNI Agus Setiadji, Selasa (15/10), menerima kujungan kehormatan _President and CEO Airbus Helicopter _Bruno Even beserta rombongan di Kemhan Jakarta. Maksud kedatangan kunjungan Presiden dan CEO Airbus yang didampingi Direktur PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) kali ini adalah untuk mendukung industri kedirgantaraan Indonesia.

Bagi Airbus Helicopter, Indonesia khususnya PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) merupakan mitra strategis dalam bidang kedirgantaraan. Untuk itu Airbus Helicopter sangat mendukung kesiapsediaan armada helikopter Indonesia. (ERA/SGY)


https://www.kemhan.go.id/2019/10/15/airbus-helicopter-dukung-industri-kedirgantaraan-indonesia.html


----------



## Nike

*Menhan RI Menerima Courtesy Call UK Minister of State of The Ministry of Defence*
Kamis, 26 September 2019




Jakarta – Menteri Pertahanan RI Ryamizard Ryacudu menerima Courtesy Call UK Minister of State of The Ministry of Defence, H.E. Baroness Goldie DL beserta rombongan, Kamis (26/9) di Kediaman Widya Chandra III/8 Kebayoran Baru Jakarta Selatan.

Republik Indonesia dan Kerajaan Inggris selama ini telah memiliki persetujuan kerjasama Pertahanan yang ditandatangani di London pada tahun 2012. Pada tahun 2017 Kedutaan Besar Inggris di Jakarta dan Kementerian Pertahanan RI melakukan peluncuran program PERKAMI ( Persatuan Alumni dan Kerjasama Militer Indonesia Inggris). Forum ini memperkuat kerjasama Pertahanan dengan menitikberatkan _People-To-People Contact_, berbagi pengalaman dan penugasan serta forum bagi para peserta untuk saling bertukar informasi.

Lebih lanjut Menhan menyampaikan bahwa pada tanggal 17-18 Juni 2019 telah dilaksanakan Joint Defence Coopration Dialogue (JDCD) yang pertama di London bersamaan dengan Peringatan 70 tahun hubungan diplomatik Indonesia-Inggris. Delegasi Kemhan dalam JDCD dipimpin Dirjen Strahan hasil JDCD Ke-1 adalah disepakatinya prioritas kerja sama di bidang _Human Assistance And Disaster Relief, Counter Terrorism, Peace Keeping Operation_ dan _Maritime Security._

Pada saat JDCD juga dilaksanakan kunjungan ke _Bae System_ dalam bidang _Cyber Defence_. Kunjungan ini sangat memberikan manfaat bagi Indonesia dan memberikan gambaran pentingnya Pertahanan Siber bagi negara.

Menhan juga menyampaikan bahwa Indonesia mengapresiasi hubungan baik dan kerjasama Pertahanan yang telah dibangun selama ini antara Republik Indonesia dan Kerajaan Inggris. Indonesia berpedoman kepada tiga pilar kebijakan dalam membangun kerjasama yaitu membangun saling percaya, membangun kapasitas pertahanan serta mendorong kemandirian industri pertahanan.

https://www.kemhan.go.id/2019/09/26...ster-of-state-of-the-ministry-of-defence.html


----------



## Nike

this can be inspiration On how to face rioter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> this can be inspiration On how to face rioter
> 
> View attachment 584172




Vietnamese buffalo?
Are handling them in riot condition is easy? What if buffalo panick amd injuring the handler?

Yes it is menacing to look.

I prefer horse  it is battle proven, from roman until ww1 still some police riot unit in another part in world use Horse for riot control
NYPD has horse unit as i know

(Ah i remember rise planet apes scene, when police charging the apes)

Buffalo useful maybe to tow light artilery, or carry provision etc.

Mule also can be used. German still used mule in mountain unit ( there is vid in NATO yutub channel)


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit (BRS) Kedua TNI AL Masuki Tahapan Keel Laying


I was surprised back then when KRI Semarang suddenly have red cross logo.
I presume this new ship name will use city name, maybe we can use KRI dr. Kariadi as ship name. 
Atau mungkin menggunakan nama Tjipto Mangoenkoesoemo, Wahidin Soedirohoesodo, Soetomo, Radjiman Wedyodiningrat, dan Moestopo.




Nike said:


> this can be inspiration On how to face rioter
> 
> View attachment 584172


Dope.


----------



## Gaber

trishna_amṛta said:


> *Wrong question!* The proper question is *WTF is wrong with the reader* (reading comprehension)



I think you are typo, you mean the leader wkwkwk....


----------



## Kansel

Gaber said:


> I think you are typo, you mean the leader wkwkwk....


Get out please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

Gaber said:


> I think you are typo, you mean the leader wkwkwk....


You gotta be trolling. Both of your questions had been answered few pages back. So it's either you lack comprehension skill, or you are purposefuly ignoring them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gaber

GraveDigger388 said:


> You gotta be trolling. Both of your questions had been answered few pages back. So it's either you lack comprehension skill, or you are purposefuly ignoring them.


No, i'm just unsatisfied...


----------



## Nike

Now Hercules 

*Police confirm arrests of 26 terror suspects on Oct 10-15*
16th Oct 2019 06:32





Brigadier General Dedi Prasetyo, spokesman of the Indonesian Police (Polri). (photo: Antara/ Dyah Dwi Astuti/ FA)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Indonesian Police's counterterrorism squad Densus 88 has placed in detention 26 terror suspects in several regions on October 10-15, 2019.

"In total, 26 suspects in cases of terror crimes were arrested by Densus 88 until today," Brigadier General Dedi Prasetyo, spokesman of the Indonesia Police (Polri), stated at the Polri Headquarters, here on Tuesday.

The arrests were made after the recent incident in which Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Wiranto was stabbed in Pandeglang, Banten Province.

On Tuesday, four people were arrested in Cirebon and Bandung, West Java Province. In Cirebon, the police detained S and LT and Bandung DP and MNA.

"LT was indoctrinated to become a bomber, with the targets being police headquarters and places of worship in Cirebon," he revealed.

The police investigation unearthed that JAD Bandung had planned to commit acts of terror targeting police headquarters and places of worship in Bandung.

"In Cirebon, they would use a society bomber, while JAD Bandung, they planned to attack by using weapons, such as airsoft guns, knives, and other sharp weapons on individuals as well as places that I had mentioned earlier," he noted.

In the meantime, in last September, Densus 88 had detained nine suspected terrorists in Tambun, West Java and Cilincing, Central Jakarta, allegedly members of the Jamaah Ansharut Daulah (JAD).

Related news: Two suspects behind knife attack on Wiranto detained

Related news: Two terror suspects arrested in Cirebon

Prasetyo had stated on September 23, 2019, that the squad had first detained SN and AZ at 5:35 a.m. local time in South Tambun, West Java.

Later, it detained H and IG at 6:05 a.m. local time in South Tambun. At 7:05 a.m. local time, Densus 88 arrested AR and his wife S in North Tambun. Thereafter, at 8:30 a.m. local time, the anti-terror squad arrested AS in North Bekasi, and MA, alias Muri, in West Semper Village, Cilincing District, North Jakarta.

"Lastly, suspect I was arrested in West Jakarta. He was allegedly involved in personnel preparedness training in Bogor," Prasetyo stated.

The police confiscated evidence, including a huge amount of high-explosive bomb materials, Triacetone Tripreoxide, from MA in Cilincing, already assembled for a terror attack.

It also seized various firearms, sharp weapons, and a pressure cooker for making a pressure cooker bomb from suspected terrorist, H.

"All of them are linked," Prasetyo stated. Related news: Wiranto attacker had not identified target of attack: Police



Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/134726/police-confirm-arrests-of-26-terror-suspects-on-oct-10-15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

GraveDigger388 said:


> You gotta be trolling. Both of your questions had been answered few pages back. So it's either you lack comprehension skill, or you are purposefuly ignoring them.



His not even Indonesian. Best guess he is a Pakistan


----------



## Ruhnama

trishna_amṛta said:


> His not even Indonesian. Best guess he is a Pakistan




Lets ask him some Indonesian phrase or word

..... yg halus apa yang kasar gan


----------



## NEKONEKO

TNI AD should join tetris challenge too.


----------



## Kansel

jek_sperrow said:


> TNI AD should join tetris challenge too.


How bout TNI AL lol

Jumat, 11 Okt 2019 13:23 WIB

*Sederet Investasi Uni Emirat Arab Bakal 'Keroyok' RI Bulan Ini*
*Vadhia Lidyana* - detikFinance




Foto: Agung Pambudhy




*Jakarta* - Menteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan membeberkan deretan investasi dari Uni Emirat Arab (UEA) yang bakal masuk bulan ini. Investasi tersebut merupakan tindak lanjut pertemuan Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) dengan Putra Mahkota Abu Dhabi Sheikh Mohamed Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, dan juga kunjungan kerja Luhut ke UEA beberapa waktu lalu.

"Kerja sama dengan UEA sekarang berkembang empat. Karena, Crown Prince-nya sangat luar biasa. Sama Pak Jokowi begitu dekat, sehingga saya whatsapp-an, dan Presiden juga," kata Luhut di kantornya, Jakarta, Jumat (11/10/2019).






Adapun investasi yang bakal diteken oleh UEA di Indonesia yang pertama yakni investasi lahan pertanian di Kalimantan Tengah seluas 100 hektare (Ha). Ia mengatakan, besok, Sabtu 12 Oktober 2019, UEA akan mengirim timnya untuk menindaklanjuti kesepakatan tersebut.


"Mengenai pertanian di mana mereka masuk 100.000 Ha, timnya akan kemari, besok sudah datang, jadi betul-betul semua cepat. Jadi besok tim pertanian mereka akan melihat kedua kali lahan yang ada di Kalimantan Tengah. Mereka sudah melakukan riset pohon apa yang bisa ditanam di sana," terang Luhut.

Kedua, soal kerja sama di bidang pertahanan, tanggal 23 Oktober nanti pihak UEA akan menyelesaikan transaksi pembelian kapal pendarat tank (LST) dari Indonesia.

"Sementara kemarin mereka sudah mengirim tim angkatan laut untuk menjajaki perjanjian tiga kapal pertama LST buatan kita. Pak Fred kemarin mendampingi ke Lampung, Surabaya, dan Sorong. Mereka sangat puas dan mereka akan mengimpor pertama kali tiga kapal itu," kata Luhut.

Ketiga, yakni pembangunan Masjid Raya Solo yang akan mereplika Grand Mosque di Abu Dhabi. Dalam proyek ini, Pertamina juga akan memberikan dana hibah ke Pemda Solo untuk menunjang pembangunannya.

"Dan Grand Mosque Abu Dhabi itu oleh Crown Prince replikanya dibangunkan di Solo. Ini ada dua skemanya, pertama dari Pertamina yang dihibahkan ke Pemda Solo. Sekarang prosesnya sedang dijalankan tim dari kita akan berkunjung ke Abu Dhabi dan dia juga ke sini," imbuh Luhut.

Luhut menjelaskan, nantinya Masjid Raya Solo yang mereplika Grand Mosque Abu Dhabi tersebut akan dijadikan sebagai Islamic Center.

"Dan itu jadi Islamic Center di sana juga di mana Abu Dhabi membantu untuk _mentrain_ ulama-ulama kita, dan juga mengajak ulama-ulama dari mereka ke kita," jelasnya.

*Baca juga: *Luhut soal Daya Saing RI Turun: Nggak Bisa Komentar, Ketidakpastian Tinggi

Selain itu, Luhut mengatakan pendanaan abadi (Sovereign Wealt Fund/SWF) dengan UEA juga bakal diteken pekan depan.

"Sovereign Wealth Fund sudah sangat maju. Minggu depan timnya akan datang kemari untuk bicara dengan tim kita. Kemenkeu dari awal sudah terlibat, Pak Luki dan Pak Edwin dari PT SMI. Jadi kita mau melakukan ini, karena Presiden Jokowi mau, sejak Crown Prince kunjungan kemari ini sudah bisa ditanda-tangani," terang Luhut.

Luhut menjelaskan, delegasi Indonesia telah berdiskusi dengan Abu Dhabi Investment Authority (ADIA) dan beberapa pejabat tinggi di Abu Dhabi tentang SWF.

Nantinya, SWF tersebut bisa menggunakan dua mekanisme, misalnya implementasi investasi ADIA sekitar US$ 1 miliar atau sekitar Rp 14,14 triliun (kurs Rp 14.100). Rencananya, dana tersebut akan masuk pada proyek properti, real estate, dan pengembangan destinasi wisata dan proyek-proyek swasta lainnya.

Skema lainnya, yakni pemerintah bisa juga membentuk Indonesian Sovereign Wealth Fund yang akan menjadi pooling dana investasi dari berbagai negara, termasuk UEA.

Sehingga, investasi ke Indonesia dapat ditingkatkan menjadi US$ 5-10 miliar dan seterusnya secara bertahap. Nantinya, dana tersebut bisa digunakan untuk pembiayaan proyek-proyek infrastruktur atau investasi secara umum.

Sebagai tambahan, Luhut menjelaskan, pemerintahan Abu Dhabi juga akan segera menyediakan lahan untuk membangun Kedutaan Besar Indonesia di Abu Dhabi.

"Dan juga mereka menyediakan lahan tanah Kedubes kita di Abu Dhabi. Jadi kita berharap ini bisa segera. Dan beliau juga menyampaikan kerja sama dengan Pertamina semua bisa dirampungkan dealnya ketika Presiden Jokowi ke sana," paparnya.

Luhut mengatakan, seluruh kerja sama dengan UEA ini adalah hal yang sangat baik dalam implementasinya, dan masih sesuai target.

"Jadi kalau kita melihat semua agenda ini too good too be true, ini semua on track," tutupnya.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> Lets ask him some Indonesian phrase or word
> 
> ..... yg halus apa yang kasar gan


Para troller khusuanya yg pliharaannya MiMin punya ppenerjemah bangsa kita sendiri. Yg dah brhasil sya identfikaai ada 1 orang (bangsa kta sndiri). Udah jgn tanya gmana caranya saya dpt info tsb


----------



## Nike

Anybody know Eswatini Kingdom? Well, since 2018 Swaziland change her name into Eswatini, a name for this area Kingdom before English Empire colonized them. Eswatini Kingdom is the only absolute monarchy in an entire Africa region, but well there is several absolut authoritarian despot in the name of Republic surely. Dont know Indonesia put an embassy there before i read this news. 

*Raja Eswatini targetkan peningkatan kerja sama dengan Indonesia*
Rabu, 16 Oktober 2019 15:47 WIB





Duta Besar RI untuk Eswatini Salman Al Farisi (kiri) menyerahkan surat kepercayaan (credetial letters) dari Presiden Joko Widodo kepada Raja Eswatini Mswati III di Istana Kerajaan Eswatini di Mbabane pada Senin (14/10/2019). (KBRI Pretoria)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Raja Eswatini, Mswati III, saat menerima surat kepercayaan (credentials) yang diserahkan oleh Dubes RI untuk Eswatini, Salman Al Farisi, menyampaikan harapan dan keinginan untuk meningkatkan kerja sama dengan Indonesia.

Penyerahan surat kepercayaan itu dilaksanakan di Istana Kerajaan yang berlokasi di Mbabane, Ibukota Eswatini pada Senin (14/10), menurut keterangan tertulis dari KBRI Pretoria yang diterima di Jakarta, Rabu.

Pada kesempatan tersebut, Raja Mswati III yang didampingi oleh Deputi Perdana Menteri, Menteri Luar Negeri, Pangeran, dan beberapa jajaran pemerintahannya menyatakan keinginannya untuk mempererat kerja sama bilateral dengan negara-negara sahabat.

"Ada banyak hal baik di sekitar kita, untuk itu kita harus bekerja sama," ujar dia.

Raja Mswati III pun mendorong investor Indonesia datang ke Eswatini sebagai tujuan investasi di sejumlah sektor yang dapat dieksplorasi bersama, seperti pada sektor pariwisata yang memiliki potensi untuk dikembangkan.

Sementara dalam bidang politik, Raja Eswatini menyampaikan ucapan selamat atas keberhasilan Pemilu di Indonesia yang berlangsung aman dan damai.

Dubes RI Salman Al Farisi menyampaikan salam hangat dari Presiden Joko Widodo kepada Raja Mswati III dan kepada jajaran pemerintah serta seluruh rakyat Kerajaan Eswatini.

Dubes Salman berharap peningkatan kerja sama bilateral antara Indonesia dan Eswatini yang sejalan dengan prioritas kebijakan luar negeri RI yaitu memberikan perhatian lebih kepada Benua Afrika.

Dubes Salman berkesempatan untuk mengemukakan berbagai potensi dan peluang kerja sama yang belum tergali, antara lain pembangunan jalur kereta api yang menghubungkan Eswatini dengan negara-negara sekitar, pembangunan infrastruktur, dan kerja sama teknis.

Terkait hal itu, Raja MSwati III menyambut baik tawaran kerja sama dari Indonesia serta menanggapi positif permintaan Indonesia untuk menyetujui perjanjian bebas visa bagi pemegang paspor diplomatik dan dinas Indonesia sebagai langkah pembuka peningkatan hubungan bilateral kedua negara.

Selain itu, Dubes RI juga berkesempatan untuk bertemu dengan Menteri Luar Negeri Eswatini, Thuli Dladla, untuk membahas berbagai peluang kerja sama antara kedua negara.

Menlu Eswatini berharap berbagai kerja sama tersebut dapat diwujudkan untuk meningkatkan kesejahteraan rakyat kedua negara.

Hubungan bilateral RI-Eswatini telah berlangsung sejak 1991, dan hingga saat ini hubungan kedua negara berjalan dengan sangat baik.

Untuk mendorong peningkatan kerja sama kedua negara, pada 2003, Pemerintah RI secara resmi telah menunjuk Kareem Ashraff sebagai Konsul Kehormatan RI untuk Kerajaan Eswatini yang berkedudukan di Mbabane, Eswatini, yang telah berperan aktif dalam meningkatkan hubungan RI-Eswatini.

Eswatini merupakan satu-satunya negara berbentuk monarki absolut di kawasan Afrika dengan jumlah penduduk sekitar 1,36 juta jiwa.

Pada 19 April 2018, Raja Mswati III mengumumkan pergantian nama negara dari Swaziland menjadi Eswatini untuk mengembalikan nama asli negara tersebut sebelum masa kolonialisme Inggris.
Pewarta: Yuni Arisandy Sinaga
Editor: Azis Kurmala
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


https://m.antaranews.com/berita/111...etkan-peningkatan-kerja-sama-dengan-indonesia


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183871871344758786
Hmm if this true cant be more better, least but not last in the string of announcement which will followed as the Financial deadline for this MEF 2 rapidly approaching

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gaber

trishna_amṛta said:


> Para troller khusuanya yg pliharaannya MiMin punya ppenerjemah bangsa kita sendiri. Yg dah brhasil sya identfikaai ada 1 orang (bangsa kta sndiri). Udah jgn tanya gmana caranya saya dpt info tsb


Sapa itu gan?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Anybody know Eswatini Kingdom? Well, since 2018 Swaziland change her name into Eswatini, a name for this area Kingdom before English Empire colonized them. Eswatini Kingdom is the only absolute monarchy in an entire Africa region, but well there is several absolut authoritarian despot in the name of Republic surely. Dont know Indonesia put an embassy there before i read this news.
> 
> *Raja Eswatini targetkan peningkatan kerja sama dengan Indonesia*
> Rabu, 16 Oktober 2019 15:47 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duta Besar RI untuk Eswatini Salman Al Farisi (kiri) menyerahkan surat kepercayaan (credetial letters) dari Presiden Joko Widodo kepada Raja Eswatini Mswati III di Istana Kerajaan Eswatini di Mbabane pada Senin (14/10/2019). (KBRI Pretoria)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - Raja Eswatini, Mswati III, saat menerima surat kepercayaan (credentials) yang diserahkan oleh Dubes RI untuk Eswatini, Salman Al Farisi, menyampaikan harapan dan keinginan untuk meningkatkan kerja sama dengan Indonesia.
> 
> Penyerahan surat kepercayaan itu dilaksanakan di Istana Kerajaan yang berlokasi di Mbabane, Ibukota Eswatini pada Senin (14/10), menurut keterangan tertulis dari KBRI Pretoria yang diterima di Jakarta, Rabu.
> 
> Pada kesempatan tersebut, Raja Mswati III yang didampingi oleh Deputi Perdana Menteri, Menteri Luar Negeri, Pangeran, dan beberapa jajaran pemerintahannya menyatakan keinginannya untuk mempererat kerja sama bilateral dengan negara-negara sahabat.
> 
> "Ada banyak hal baik di sekitar kita, untuk itu kita harus bekerja sama," ujar dia.
> 
> Raja Mswati III pun mendorong investor Indonesia datang ke Eswatini sebagai tujuan investasi di sejumlah sektor yang dapat dieksplorasi bersama, seperti pada sektor pariwisata yang memiliki potensi untuk dikembangkan.
> 
> Sementara dalam bidang politik, Raja Eswatini menyampaikan ucapan selamat atas keberhasilan Pemilu di Indonesia yang berlangsung aman dan damai.
> 
> Dubes RI Salman Al Farisi menyampaikan salam hangat dari Presiden Joko Widodo kepada Raja Mswati III dan kepada jajaran pemerintah serta seluruh rakyat Kerajaan Eswatini.
> 
> Dubes Salman berharap peningkatan kerja sama bilateral antara Indonesia dan Eswatini yang sejalan dengan prioritas kebijakan luar negeri RI yaitu memberikan perhatian lebih kepada Benua Afrika.
> 
> Dubes Salman berkesempatan untuk mengemukakan berbagai potensi dan peluang kerja sama yang belum tergali, antara lain pembangunan jalur kereta api yang menghubungkan Eswatini dengan negara-negara sekitar, pembangunan infrastruktur, dan kerja sama teknis.
> 
> Terkait hal itu, Raja MSwati III menyambut baik tawaran kerja sama dari Indonesia serta menanggapi positif permintaan Indonesia untuk menyetujui perjanjian bebas visa bagi pemegang paspor diplomatik dan dinas Indonesia sebagai langkah pembuka peningkatan hubungan bilateral kedua negara.
> 
> Selain itu, Dubes RI juga berkesempatan untuk bertemu dengan Menteri Luar Negeri Eswatini, Thuli Dladla, untuk membahas berbagai peluang kerja sama antara kedua negara.
> 
> Menlu Eswatini berharap berbagai kerja sama tersebut dapat diwujudkan untuk meningkatkan kesejahteraan rakyat kedua negara.
> 
> Hubungan bilateral RI-Eswatini telah berlangsung sejak 1991, dan hingga saat ini hubungan kedua negara berjalan dengan sangat baik.
> 
> Untuk mendorong peningkatan kerja sama kedua negara, pada 2003, Pemerintah RI secara resmi telah menunjuk Kareem Ashraff sebagai Konsul Kehormatan RI untuk Kerajaan Eswatini yang berkedudukan di Mbabane, Eswatini, yang telah berperan aktif dalam meningkatkan hubungan RI-Eswatini.
> 
> Eswatini merupakan satu-satunya negara berbentuk monarki absolut di kawasan Afrika dengan jumlah penduduk sekitar 1,36 juta jiwa.
> 
> Pada 19 April 2018, Raja Mswati III mengumumkan pergantian nama negara dari Swaziland menjadi Eswatini untuk mengembalikan nama asli negara tersebut sebelum masa kolonialisme Inggris.
> Pewarta: Yuni Arisandy Sinaga
> Editor: Azis Kurmala
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/berita/111...etkan-peningkatan-kerja-sama-dengan-indonesia
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183871871344758786
> Hmm if this true cant be more better, least but not last in the string of announcement which will followed as the Financial deadline for this MEF 2 rapidly approaching


Pernah denger kalau Swaziland, baru tau kalau mereka ganti nama.

I don't know that there is this OPV program, nice. Parchim replacement?
Three domestics shipyards, I guess its PAL with OPV design that resemble F2000, batam shipyard with modified version of bakamla OPV, and other. 
Ane ga tau kalau ada pengadaan taunya cuman 'baru wacana'.


----------



## Gundala

While this IFX things are still warm here lets take a quick look at the 2 news links below

https://www.cnnindonesia.com/ekonom...janjian-ekonomi-dengan-korsel-rampung-oktober

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...ekspor-ke-asean-korsel-teken-kerja-sama-ke-ri

Like I said before this fighter deal has wide spectrum, its not just re-negotiation of the fighter commitment but clearly the government is trying to cover the "kurang menguntungkan" result of the IFX deal with other things. With the trade negotiation likey to be done in couple of months now the future of IFX will come much clearer. So hopefully the fighter negotiation which was scheduled to be done this year is still on track.



Kansel said:


> Im agree with you bro,with our TNI dead set on getting P-8 (idk if its a rumour or info) for our MPA i think its clear who gonna fill our tanker and AEWC needs
> 
> But there's one thing concerned me,are they really2 offering their 737 AEWC or something else? Boeing gak sebut merek langsung. Could be E-767? Or E7 is a fix?
> 
> Idk sure what makes boeing KC-46 marketing is a less priority for them, maybe they already know the winner of the tender?
> Could be themselves or even airbus. But looking at current situation boeing likely will win the tender


Idk what they are going to get. But looking at the priority it might be fighters first. If the Sukhoi fell apart and we are forced to get only Viper then prolly Air Tanker deal will follow second to extend the combat range of viper. This will put EWA and MPA right after the tanker.

For EWA, if we looking at the speed and range then 737 has more chance. But then again we often discounted the spec in favor of more affordable one due to the model of our purchased is mainly on budget first and tech spec second.


----------



## Raduga

jek_sperrow said:


> Pernah denger kalau Swaziland, baru tau kalau mereka ganti nama.
> 
> I don't know that there is this OPV program, nice. Parchim replacement?
> Three domestics shipyards, I guess its PAL with OPV design that resemble F2000, batam shipyard with modified version of bakamla OPV, and other.
> Ane ga tau kalau ada pengadaan taunya cuman 'baru wacana'.


should be ASW corvette too for parchim not OPV , but i think this actually could be useful to replace our FPB fleet , let me guess , three domestic shipyard , PT.Citra Shipyard , Palindo Marine , and PAL obviously .






so technically , it is not foreign loan ???


----------



## Kansel

Gundala said:


> For EWA, if we looking at the speed and range then 737 has more chance. But then again we often discounted the spec in favor of more affordable one due to the model of our purchased is mainly on budget first and tech spec second.


IMO there's no such things for every alutsista we purchased "kopongan" thanks to counter trade law on every alutsista purchase (likely) and looking at current purchase like su 35 and nasams and proposed viper all of em in full arm condition but lets just wait and see.



Nike said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183871871344758786
> Hmm if this true cant be more better, least but not last in the string of announcement which will followed as the Financial deadline for this MEF 2 rapidly approaching


This one?

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Or this?




There's a space to place missile in the front of the cannon prob this one


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> should be ASW corvette too for parchim not OPV , but i think this actually could be useful to replace our FPB fleet , let me guess , three domestic shipyard , PT.Citra Shipyard , Palindo Marine , and PAL obviously .
> 
> View attachment 584271
> 
> 
> so technically , it is not foreign loan ???


I think it will have sonar and torpedo, but who know not much information so far.
¯\_(ツ)_/¯
Any way, this OPV should have long endurance.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Kansel said:


> IMO there's no such things for every alutsista we purchased "kopongan" thanks to counter trade law on every alutsista purchase (likely) and looking at current purchase like su 35 and nasams and proposed viper all of em in full arm condition but lets just wait and see.
> 
> 
> This one?
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Or this?
> View attachment 584279
> 
> There's a space to place missile in the front of the cannon prob this one


Damn, what beauties..


----------



## zargonmuntanu

Kansel said:


> IMO there's no such things for every alutsista we purchased "kopongan" thanks to counter trade law on every alutsista purchase (likely) and looking at current purchase like su 35 and nasams and proposed viper all of em in full arm condition but lets just wait and see.
> 
> 
> This one?
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Or this?
> View attachment 584279
> 
> There's a space to place missile in the front of the cannon prob this one



hmm integrated mast for opv?
for a ship like opv isn't it too overkill?


----------



## Gundala

Raduga said:


> so technically , it is not foreign loan ???


"an *offshore branch* of Indonesian state owned bank". Loan might come from it, but who knows where the money coming from. Might be from various sources.



Kansel said:


> IMO there's no such things for every alutsista we purchased "kopongan" thanks to counter trade law on every alutsista purchase (likely) and looking at current purchase like su 35 and nasams and proposed viper all of em in full arm condition but lets just wait and see


Geezz man, I mean for the base. Tho faster and longer distance is needed they might choose the less expensive one such as CN235 with ELTA for example. Thats what Im trying to say.


----------



## Nike

Jeff Prananda got a lot of good shot, man he is into his jobs Seriously

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

STPI curug, Jeff Prananda














In Indonesia every school aviation is part of komcad (komponen cadangan) in which can be mobilized anytime in time of state emergency

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Personel Denpal 1 Kostrad Ikuti Pelatihan Mechanical Maintenance For Instructors MLRS Astros
16 October, 2019





(Penkostrad. Rabu, 16 Oktober 2019). Personel Denpal 1 Kostrad mengikuti kegiatan pelatihan _Mechanical Maintenance For Instructors_ MLRS Astros yang di selenggarakan oleh Pusat Persenjataan Artileri Medan dan dilaksanakan di Batalyon Armed 1 Kostrad dalam rangka meningkatkan keahlian dalam mengoperasionalkan senjata canggih rudal Astros serta memantapkan kesiapan untuk menyongsong program latihan yang akan datang, Malang, Selasa (15/10/2019).

Dikatakan Wadanpussenarmed, selama berlangsungnya pelatihan tersebut, para peserta diwajibkan untuk bersungguh-sungguh selama menerima materi latihan. Pasalnya, materi-materi latihan tersebut, nantinya sangat berguna bagi para peserta ketika kembali ke satuannya masing-masing.

Dalam hal ini, para peserta latihan harus senantiasa memiliki mental dan kepribadian yang baik, memahami dan menguasai pengetahuan kecabangan Armed karena setiap prajurit dituntut untuk bisa mengawaki Alutsista baru buatan Negara Brazil itu sehingga dapat mendukung tugas pokok TNI AD dalam mempertahankan keutuhan wilayah Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia.

http://kostrad.mil.id/post_kegiatan...ical-maintenance-for-instructors-mlrs-astros/

Celebrating the 74th anniversary of Indonesia armed forces in Indonesia embassy in washington DC, USA. Held in ballroom Bethesda, guest of honor is Major General Kevin Wulfhorst. 














Credit to original owner

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*ADEX 2019: KAI 'open' to additional foreign partners on KFX*
*Jon Grevatt, Seoul* - Jane's Defence Industry
16 October 2019
Follow

RSS






The next-generation KFX fighter aircraft is expected to enter series production in the mid-2020s. To support its development additional foreign companies could be contracted to provide assistance. Source: KAI
Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) is open to considering additional foreign partners on its project to develop the Korean Fighter Experimental (KFX) aircraft, _Jane's_ has learnt. The potential move comes as the KFX project faces challenges related to investment and capabilities.

Due to funding shortages, Indonesia - Korea's KFX development partner - has stalled on about KRW300 billion (USD253 million) in costs to support its involvement in the project, while local industry faces obstacles to develop some critical technologies for the platform.

A KAI official, who did not want to be identified, told _Jane's_ at the Seoul International Aerospace & Defense Exhibition (ADEX) on 16 October that the KFX development project is still regarded as "open" in terms of technology partners. "This is still not finalised," he said in reference to KFX development alliances. "We could consider additional partners in the future."

Under a defence offset package linked to South Korea's 2014 procurement of the Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II, the US corporation is already positioned as a technical partner on the KFX. Lockheed Martin is obligated to provide assistance across 21 technology suites including flight controls, avionics, systems integration, materials, and unspecified fighter aircraft weaponry.

However, the US government has also refused to export several technology suites under offsets, forcing South Korea to seek to develop these systems indigenously. These suites are related to the active electronically scanned array (AESA) systems, electro-optical targeting pods, infrared search and track systems, and radio frequency jammers.

Elta Systems, a subsidiary of Israel Aerospace Industries, is providing assistance to South Korean firm Hanwha Systems to develop the KFX's AESA radar.

_Jane's_ understands that companies including Saab, Airbus and Boeing could also position themselves as future partners on the KFX, although the scope of that engagement would be subject to requirements, the structure of the partnership, and funding.

https://www.janes.com/article/91946/adex-2019-kai-open-to-additional-foreign-partners-on-kfx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Nike said:


> *ADEX 2019: KAI 'open' to additional foreign partners on KFX*
> *Jon Grevatt, Seoul* - Jane's Defence Industry
> 16 October 2019
> Follow
> 
> RSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next-generation KFX fighter aircraft is expected to enter series production in the mid-2020s. To support its development additional foreign companies could be contracted to provide assistance. Source: KAI
> Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) is open to considering additional foreign partners on its project to develop the Korean Fighter Experimental (KFX) aircraft, _Jane's_ has learnt. The potential move comes as the KFX project faces challenges related to investment and capabilities.
> 
> Due to funding shortages, Indonesia - Korea's KFX development partner - has stalled on about KRW300 billion (USD253 million) in costs to support its involvement in the project, while local industry faces obstacles to develop some critical technologies for the platform.
> 
> A KAI official, who did not want to be identified, told _Jane's_ at the Seoul International Aerospace & Defense Exhibition (ADEX) on 16 October that the KFX development project is still regarded as "open" in terms of technology partners. "This is still not finalised," he said in reference to KFX development alliances. "We could consider additional partners in the future."
> 
> Under a defence offset package linked to South Korea's 2014 procurement of the Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II, the US corporation is already positioned as a technical partner on the KFX. Lockheed Martin is obligated to provide assistance across 21 technology suites including flight controls, avionics, systems integration, materials, and unspecified fighter aircraft weaponry.
> 
> However, the US government has also refused to export several technology suites under offsets, forcing South Korea to seek to develop these systems indigenously. These suites are related to the active electronically scanned array (AESA) systems, electro-optical targeting pods, infrared search and track systems, and radio frequency jammers.
> 
> Elta Systems, a subsidiary of Israel Aerospace Industries, is providing assistance to South Korean firm Hanwha Systems to develop the KFX's AESA radar.
> 
> _Jane's_ understands that companies including Saab, Airbus and Boeing could also position themselves as future partners on the KFX, although the scope of that engagement would be subject to requirements, the structure of the partnership, and funding.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/91946/adex-2019-kai-open-to-additional-foreign-partners-on-kfx






I am really shocked about huge amounts of subsystems S. Korea has requested from West. As long as KF-X is subject to foreign licence and export permissions in that level, This aircraft will never serve the partners' benefits. Overall design, stealth fuselage, AESA radar, engine, EO, IRST, Jammer, Flight control, avionics and other materials that is not mentioned in open sources. I really wonder what homegrown system is remained to make a stealth fighter superior when those technologies are licenced from foreign sources. Exporting this aircraft without getting permission from third party countries are impossible. I believe Indonesia should re-consider its decision to get involved into development phase of KF-X program. These aircrafts will only provide more dependence to manufacturers while aiming to become more free on air...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

cabatli_53 said:


> I am really shocked about huge amounts of subsystems S. Korea has requested from West. As long as KF-X is subject to foreign licence and export permissions in that level, This aircraft will never serve the partners' benefits. Overall design, stealth fuselage, AESA radar, engine, EO, IRST, Jammer, Flight control, avionics and other materials that is not mentioned in open sources. I really wonder what homegrown system is remained to make a stealth fighter superior when those technologies are licenced from foreign sources. Exporting this aircraft without getting permission from third party countries are impossible. I believe Indonesia should re-consider its decision to get involved into development phase of KF-X program. These aircrafts will only provide more dependence to manufacturers while aiming to become more free on air...



Welcome to the real world.... Accept the "rule" or stop the project....


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> STPI curug, Jeff Prananda
> View attachment 584334
> View attachment 584335
> View attachment 584336
> View attachment 584337
> 
> 
> In Indonesia every school aviation is part of komcad (komponen cadangan) in which can be mobilized anytime in time of state emergency



What about private aviation school? They are also part of komcad?


----------



## san.geuk

that alman guy said the OPV price is 1.1 trilion for a single 90m opv? a single hull FFBNW, i'm curious is not too pricey isn't it?


----------



## HellFireIndo

UMNOPutra said:


> Welcome to the real world.... Accept the "rule" or stop the project....


There's nobody here who wanna hear your shit, bitch. Can you just leave?


----------



## Gaber

cabatli_53 said:


> I am really shocked about huge amounts of subsystems S. Korea has requested from West. As long as KF-X is subject to foreign licence and export permissions in that level, This aircraft will never serve the partners' benefits. Overall design, stealth fuselage, AESA radar, engine, EO, IRST, Jammer, Flight control, avionics and other materials that is not mentioned in open sources. I really wonder what homegrown system is remained to make a stealth fighter superior when those technologies are licenced from foreign sources. Exporting this aircraft without getting permission from third party countries are impossible. I believe Indonesia should re-consider its decision to get involved into development phase of KF-X program. These aircrafts will only provide more dependence to manufacturers while aiming to become more free on air...


I personally prefer Indonesia to work with Turkey on the TFX project even though it's too late...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Gaber said:


> I personally prefer Indonesia to work with Turkey on the TFX project even though it's too late...


Im glad it's too late , since tfx project is far more inferior than kfx and still does not have any clear roadmap for their fighter development , also mentioning about their current situation which making it worse to do cooperation with them (atleast for now or maybe one decade ahead)


----------



## UMNOPutra

Gaber said:


> I personally prefer Indonesia to work with Turkey on the TFX project even though it's too late...



This is a good opportunity available for Indonesia if you want to exit.….

https://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/10/kai-open-to-additional-foreign-partners.html?m=1


----------



## initial_d

UMNOPutra said:


> This is a good opportunity available for Indonesia if you want to exit.….
> 
> https://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/10/kai-open-to-additional-foreign-partners.html?m=1


you wish wkwkwkwkwkwkw not gonna happen lol


----------



## cabatli_53

Raduga said:


> Im glad it's too late , since tfx project is far more inferior than kfx and still does not have any clear roadmap for their fighter development , also mentioning about their current situation which making it worse to do cooperation with them (atleast for now or maybe one decade ahead)




I accept those words as your personnal assumption, since what you tell doesn’t reflect any truth about TF-X program. If you suppose TF-X doesn’t have any solid roadway yet, How can you reach a result to call it as inferior ? That is another side of the coin. Anyway, Your assumption is based on superiority/inferiority equation of two different fighter concept. Acc to you, One aircraft (TFX) having internal weapon wayload, embeded national EW/EO assets inside the fuselage and to be powered with 2x 29000lbf turbofan engines will be inferior than a 4,5 generation aircraft with external weapon payload and to be powered with 2x22000lbf engines. That is not a realistic idea to start with. TF-X MMU official roadway will be as following; 

At present, TF-X is in wind tunnel trials. 
2023: Roll-out ceremony and commencement of ground tests
2025: First flight
2029: Serial production and delivery phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

cabatli_53 said:


> I accept those words as your personnal assumption, since what you tell doesn’t reflect any truth about TF-X program. If you suppose TF-X doesn’t have any solid roadway yet, How can you reach a result to call it as inferior ? That is another side of the coin. Anyway, Your assumption is based on superiority/inferiority equation of two different fighter concept. Acc to you, One aircraft (TFX) having internal weapon wayload, embeded national EW/EO assets inside the fuselage and to be powered with 2x 29000lbf turbofan engines will be inferior than a 4,5 generation aircraft with external weapon payload and to be powered with 2x22000lbf engines. That is not a realistic idea to start with. TF-X MMU official roadway will be as following;
> 
> At present, TF-X is in wind tunnel trials.
> 2023: Roll-out ceremony and commencement of ground tests
> 2025: First flight
> 2029: Serial production and delivery phase.



I am sorry mod, what about engine ? Still imported from anotger country right? Since turkish industry as I know not mature enough to make jet engine

And with condition of Turkey politically etc
Tesekur

Cmiiw

(Edit : i must ask this in turkish forum sorry)


----------



## Raduga

cabatli_53 said:


> I accept those words as your personnal assumption, since what you tell doesn’t reflect any truth about TF-X program. If you suppose TF-X doesn’t have any solid roadway yet, How can you reach a result to call it as inferior ? That is another side of the coin. Anyway, Your assumption is based on superiority/inferiority equation of two different fighter concept. Acc to you, One aircraft (TFX) having internal weapon wayload, embeded national EW/EO assets inside the fuselage and to be powered with 2x 29000lbf turbofan engines will be inferior than a 4,5 generation aircraft with external weapon payload and to be powered with 2x22000lbf engines. That is not a realistic idea to start with. TF-X MMU official roadway will be as following;
> 
> At present, TF-X is in wind tunnel trials.
> 2023: Roll-out ceremony and commencement of ground tests
> 2025: First flight
> 2029: Serial production and delivery phase.


one thing u missed i didn't say TF-X would be inferior but the "project" which circulate among geopolitics , that's why'd i said the current situation is not suitable to do cooperation on scale of fighter development with your countries , atleast for like one decade ahead , especially after your administration do a political stunt and you guys got a massive embargo and sanction hammer from every side , we already seen how hard it is to cooperate for such project even with countries that have no hurdle with the west , no offence TBH .

but i respect you're taking my word as "personal assumption" , im no expert in government admin either , just some random guy who roaming around the internet .


----------



## ANMDT

cabatli_53 said:


> I am really shocked about huge amounts of subsystems S. Korea has requested from West. As long as KF-X is subject to foreign licence and export permissions in that level, This aircraft will never serve the partners' benefits. Overall design, stealth fuselage, AESA radar, engine, EO, IRST, Jammer, Flight control, avionics and other materials that is not mentioned in open sources. I really wonder what homegrown system is remained to make a stealth fighter superior when those technologies are licenced from foreign sources. Exporting this aircraft without getting permission from third party countries are impossible. I believe Indonesia should re-consider its decision to get involved into development phase of KF-X program. These aircrafts will only provide more dependence to manufacturers while aiming to become more free on air...


not only in TFX , i was also disappointed about ANKA and other surface combatant deals Indonesia almost hasnt considered Turkey as a partner on deals. I am pretty sure Turkey could provide better ToT and capabilities compared to Damen or any other western/korean shipyards.
Koreans are detailistic in bileteral deals of military products,i am curious how can Indonesian officials deal with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

ANMDT said:


> not only in TFX , i was also disappointed about ANKA and other surface combatant deals Indonesia almost hasnt considered Turkey as a partner on deals. I am pretty sure Turkey could provide better ToT and capabilities compared to Damen or any other western/korean shipyards.
> Koreans are detailistic in bileteral deals of military products,i am curious how can Indonesian officials deal with it.


well the makassar class LPD which we already can export and the submarine ToT kinda counteract with your statement .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

as an indonesian i'm also surprised and disappoint CH4 win over ANKA in UCAV procurement, even thought the ANKA has better specification from what i read, 

there's some rumors back then, i forgot the source but some forumers says indonesian navy consider U214 made in turkey in joint development project for the next subs project after the second phase of sokor subs, but with recent situation in turkey borders i think our gov will reconsidering turkey in any military development project


----------



## Gundala

cabatli_53 said:


> I am really shocked about huge amounts of subsystems S. Korea has requested from West. As long as KF-X is subject to foreign licence and export permissions in that level, This aircraft will never serve the partners' benefits. Overall design, stealth fuselage, AESA radar, engine, EO, IRST, Jammer, Flight control, avionics and other materials that is not mentioned in open sources. I really wonder what homegrown system is remained to make a stealth fighter superior when those technologies are licenced from foreign sources. Exporting this aircraft without getting permission from third party countries are impossible. I believe Indonesia should re-consider its decision to get involved into development phase of KF-X program. These aircrafts will only provide more dependence to manufacturers while aiming to become more free on air...


No stealth technology is going to be shared to Indonesia. Lockheed Martin making sure of that by sending officer to see it. Idk if Korean also got it, the information from media say they didnt have it as well. It means no source code for both countries.

This program was signed on previous government, the current one see that the deal has some disadvantage so they trying to re-negotiate. Regardless the disadvantage the relation between two country is more important (in govt eyes) then the project, so both side trying to balance the deal. Then comes the trade agreement, political agreemant (most likely done under the eyes of the press), etc to smooth thing out.

So yea, its going to be hard to withdraw from it and say move to TFX. Tho the TFX deal look promising (more tech transfer perhaps) but we also must consider the state budget as well. Because it wont be just the development cost, but the commitment to purchase the fighters in huge numbers is essential for it to meet economic scale. I guess dependency on fighters manufacture must wait a little longer due to budget constrain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

well looking at Financial capability and economy size of south korea Indonesia and sanction laden Turkey, one can see which one who got much probability to succeed their fighter programme. Not to mention the current tech and military embargoed sanction of Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

ANMDT said:


> not only in TFX , i was also disappointed about ANKA and other surface combatant deals Indonesia almost hasnt considered Turkey as a partner on deals. I am pretty sure Turkey could provide better ToT and capabilities compared to Damen or any other western/korean shipyards.
> Koreans are detailistic in bileteral deals of military products,i am curious how can Indonesian officials deal with it.


don't worry we're still looking forward to do cooperation with your country , just not right now .....


----------



## Nike

*Thirty thousand personnel deployed prior to presidential inauguration*
17th Oct 2019 14:39






TNI Commander Air Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto delivered a statement during a call ceremony of security preparations ahead of the presidential inauguration at Jakarta on Thursday (17/10/2019). (ANTARA/Boyke L/AK)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - A marked deployment of 30 thousand police and military personnel at national vital locations aims to tighten security prior to the swearing in of President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) for his second and final term on Oct 20.

"Joint personnel from the Indonesian Military (TNI) and National Police (Polri) strengthen security at national vital locations, such as airports, power plants, Pertamina's logistical locations, and financial centers," TNI Commander Air Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto remarked after a call ceremony of security preparations ahead of the presidential inauguration in Jakarta on Thursday.

The security arrangements were tightened since Thursday morning, October 17, 2019, with 30 thousand soldiers stationing themselves at national vital locations.

"What we see this morning is the presence of 30 thousand TNI and Polri soldiers, who are ready to fulfill security duties," he stated.

During the ceremony, the TNI commander reminded the TNI and Polri soldiers as well as other elements to work in tandem to secure vital locations.

"I am certain that you have received orders concerning the duties and responsibilities. You should understand and master the details of these tasks and the rules of engagement in dealing with any development in the situation," he stated.

Furthermore, the unit commander must ensure at all times that his members have a full understanding of the duties and responsibilities at hand.

"You should observe every incoming information and process it carefully. Do not miss out on the slightest bit of intelligence information," the commander emphasized.

Indonesian President-elect Jokowi and Vice President-elect Amin will be inaugurated at the Parliament Building in Jakarta on Sunday, Oct 20, 2019, and guests from friendly countries will also attend the event. Related news: MPR leaders, Jokowi hold discussion on preparations for inauguration

Related news: MPR looks forward to JK's presence at elected president's inauguration

EDITED BY INE

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/13...l-deployed-prior-to-presidential-inauguration

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ANMDT

Raduga said:


> don't worry we're still looking forward to do cooperation with your country , just not right now .....


we have got nothing to worry about, yet in here i wasnt even interested in financial gains but co-development.



san.geuk said:


> as an indonesian i'm also surprised and disappoint CH4 win over ANKA in UCAV procurement, even thought the ANKA has better specification from what i read,
> 
> there's some rumors back then, i forgot the source but some forumers says indonesian navy consider U214 made in turkey in joint development project for the next subs project after the second phase of sokor subs, but with recent situation in turkey borders i think our gov will reconsidering turkey in any military development project


Hasnt indonesia chosen korean U209 ?
There was something spoken about that but i see indonesian officials are quite hesitant about Turkey, or there are some other dynamics that i cant see or understand with my stance.
Neither U214 nor U209 belongs to turkey or korea, its German design and we cant over ToT but only adaptation of Indonesian subsystems, or same fore Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Security Preparation before inauguration of Indonesia president at 20 October 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ruhnama

Love to see taipur's scar rifle


----------



## san.geuk

ANMDT said:


> we have got nothing to worry about, yet in here i wasnt even interested in financial gains but co-development.
> 
> Hasnt indonesia chosen korean U209 ?
> There was something spoken about that but i see indonesian officials are quite hesitant about Turkey, or there are some other dynamics that i cant see or understand with my stance.
> Neither U214 nor U209 belongs to turkey or korea, its German design and we cant over ToT but only adaptation of Indonesian subsystems, or same fore Korea.



yes indonesia has chosen korea for second batch (3 unit u209) subs procurement last april, but turkey will have opportunity offer to build u214 with Germany assistance for indonesian navy beyond 2024 to continue complete total 12 subs ideal, i hope there is positive progress in current turkey regional affair soon, so the indo-turks will continue in next cooperation projects

source: https://www.indomiliter.com/sasar-p...ype-214-untuk-tni-al/comment-page-1/#comments


----------



## Nike

Indonesia Sverdlovv class cruiser and Marines Corps brigade at stand by

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ANMDT

san.geuk said:


> yes indonesia has chosen korea for second batch (3 unit u209) subs procurement last april, but turkey will have opportunity offer to build u214 with Germany assistance for indonesian navy beyond 2024 to continue complete total 12 subs ideal, i hope there is positive progress in current turkey regional affair soon, so the indo-turks will continue in next cooperation projects
> 
> source: https://www.indomiliter.com/sasar-p...ype-214-untuk-tni-al/comment-page-1/#comments


After being able to build submarines on their own (which will happen at 3rd U209), indonesia wouldnt seek external help and can directly sign a deal with Germany for acquistion of U214s. Germany and Korea could set up a better plan for cooperation of building it in indonesia with Korean assistance (since they would be familiar with staff in there,expats would feel comfortable).


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> Im glad it's too late , since tfx project is far more inferior than kfx and still does not have any clear roadmap for their fighter development , also mentioning about their current situation which making it worse to do cooperation with them (atleast for now or maybe one decade ahead)


Lol how you could even come up with that in mind?? Come on



Ruhnama said:


> I am sorry mod, what about engine ? Still imported from anotger country right? Since turkish industry as I know not mature enough to make jet engine
> 
> And with condition of Turkey politically etc
> Tesekur
> 
> Cmiiw
> 
> (Edit : i must ask this in turkish forum sorry)


Kfx will also use imported engines the f414. While tfx will likely use f110


----------



## Nike

ANMDT said:


> After being able to build submarines on their own (which will happen at 3rd U209), indonesia wouldnt seek external help and can directly sign a deal with Germany for acquistion of U214s. Germany and Korea could set up a better plan for cooperation of building it in indonesia with Korean assistance (since they would be familiar with staff in there,expats would feel comfortable).



The next target would be designing new submarine, well still sub and other critical component still being imported , but still it is a future far away from our current capability and Financial constrain. 




striver44 said:


> Lol how you could even come up with that in mind?? Come on



The Turks under pressure right now, even UK in which BAE aero defense who hold many advance technology will be difficult to sell their technology to Turkey sides, not to mention other sub system like engines (in which Turkey only had two choices using US made GE license or Rolls Royce from UK), and other critical component. 

https://sputniknews.com/world/20191...ts-to-turkey-will-be-suspended-amid-syria-op/

Other country will taking action soon or later if the debacle in middle east still persist. 

Only if Turkey chose Russian technology but i believe they would not as the basic philosophy between Russian Arms industry and NATO based manufacturing design Turkey based their defense industry is differ a lot

This cases actually served as lesson for other countries like Korea, Indonesia to pursue more independen approach to build the capability to nurture our defense industry to prevent other countries dictate their policy and interest toward us by using their cards.


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> The next target would be designing new submarine, well still sub and other critical component still being imported , but still it is a future far away from our current capability and Financial constrain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Turks under pressure right now, even UK in which BAE aero defense who hold many advance technology will be difficult to sell their technology to Turkey sides, not to mention other sub system like engines (in which Turkey only had two choices using US made GE license or Rolls Royce from UK), and other critical component.
> 
> https://sputniknews.com/world/20191...ts-to-turkey-will-be-suspended-amid-syria-op/
> 
> Other country will taking action soon or later if the debacle in middle east still persist.
> 
> Only if Turkey chose Russian technology but i believe they would not as the basic philosophy between Russian Arms industry and NATO based manufacturing design Turkey based their defense industry is differ a lot
> 
> This cases actually served as lesson for other countries like Korea, Indonesia to pursue more independen approach to build the capability to nurture our defense industry to prevent other countries dictate their policy and interest toward us by using their cards.


Yup but how on earth someone come up with a conclusion that one fighter is inferior to another when both the aircraft (the ready one ) doesnt even exist yet lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## san.geuk

ANMDT said:


> After being able to build submarines on their own (which will happen at 3rd U209), indonesia wouldnt seek external help and can directly sign a deal with Germany for acquistion of U214s. Germany and Korea could set up a better plan for cooperation of building it in indonesia with Korean assistance (since they would be familiar with staff in there,expats would feel comfortable).



at the first thought it will be more logical and more realistic to continue to work with korea for the next batch, but i think the decision maker have something in mind to open the tender, looking best price or best transfer of technology from various source maybe, that is why they let turkey, france and even russian to presenting they offer


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Yup but how on earth someone come up with a conclusion that one fighter is inferior to another when both the aircraft (the ready one ) doesnt even exist yet lol.



Actually, i hope Turkey, South Korea and Indonesia maybe along with Brazil to do more coorperation in defense sector as their emerging defense industry can offset the big boys in defense industry at some extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

striver44 said:


> Yup but how on earth someone come up with a conclusion that one fighter is inferior to another when both the aircraft (the ready one ) doesnt even exist yet lol.



you missed my point which i already elaborate in the previous page



Raduga said:


> one thing u missed i didn't say TF-X would be inferior but the "project" which circulate among geopolitics , that's why'd i said the current situation is not suitable to do cooperation on scale of fighter development with your countries , atleast for like one decade ahead , especially after your administration do a political stunt and you guys got a massive embargo and sanction hammer from every side , we already seen how hard it is to cooperate for such project even with countries that have no hurdle with the west , no offence TBH .
> 
> but i respect you're taking my word as "personal assumption" , im no expert in government admin either , just some random guy who roaming around the internet .


----------



## ANMDT

Nike said:


> The next target would be designing new submarine, well still sub and other critical component still being imported , but still it is a future far away from our current capability and Financial constrain.


In order to achieve that , your shipyards would be ready to build any submarine on their own with limited external help, which will need to handle considerable amounts of submarines and training of staff. Might be speaking of terms expanding to 10 months.



Nike said:


> Only if Turkey chose Russian technology but i believe they would not as the basic philosophy between Russian Arms industry and NATO based manufacturing design Turkey based their defense industry is differ a lot


I dont think Turkey intends to shift entire army into Russian philisophy, even in case of total embargo back in Cyprus times we sticked on NATO standards.


Nike said:


> The Turks under pressure right now, even UK in which BAE aero defense who hold many advance technology will be difficult to sell their technology to Turkey sides, not to mention other sub system like engines (in which Turkey only had two choices using US made GE license or Rolls Royce from UK), and other critical component.


These times are temporary, the same has happened earlier and didnt last months, even Cyprus lasted a few years and Cyprus operation was more comprehensive than whats happening in Syria.


Nike said:


> Actually, i hope Turkey, South Korea and Indonesia maybe along with Brazil to do more coorperation in defense sector as their emerging defense industry can offset the big boys in defense industry at some extent.


Unfortunately never will happen, (might happen in duos,but they will never come together). Reasons can be listed and we can even figure it out.


----------



## Ruhnama

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Paskhas anniversary ceremony. And look how they make a great picture with cutting grass....


(Btw linknya muncul??)


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

Instead of using HARM i would thing it would be more practical to try or even taking license for MAR 1 as future anti radiation missiles for KFX/IFX


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Instead of using HARM i would thing it would be more practical to try or even taking license for MAR 1 as future anti radiation missiles for KFX/IFX


I'm thinking the same way! HARM is kinda expensive for us (agm 88e)and don't benefit us for a long term scale. getting license on US missile is kinda hard unless you're Japan


----------



## HellFireIndo

Regarding the HAPS plan, is it safe to assume that Stratobus from Thales Alenia could be the favorite choice? as they were already chosen for the SATRIA program tho?. Or will there's still open possibility that the government will eye the like of Airbus and Google to provide it?(either airplane or blimp models).


----------



## Kansel

HellFireIndo said:


> Regarding the HAPS plan, is it safe to assume that Stratobus from Thales Alenia could be the favorite choice? as they were already chosen for the SATRIA program tho?. Or will there's still open possibility that the government will eye the like of Airbus and Google to provide it?(either airplane or blimp models).


Goggle loon and spaceX starlink have been selected for RI internet acces https://lancerdefense.com/2019/10/0...starlink-akan-bantu-akses-internet-indonesia/

Airbus zephyr,Thales stratobus or lockheed HAA specialized for defence purpose one of them will be selected by kemenpolhukam


----------



## mengkom

Ruhnama said:


> Ss1 have a dust cover while as i have see and grab it in expo ss2 didnt have dust cover
> 
> AR based system have good modularity you can change upper so you can change caliber either 556 nato 762x39 5,45x39 etc
> Ever colt le 901 can change from DMR (.308) to became assault rifle 556


we cannot mount the same dust cover in the SS-2 series because the upper receiver in SS-2 is now made of milled aluminum vs welded stamped steel in SS-1 series
if you notice the SIG 55x series and Daewoo K series rifle, they are using the same upper receiver configuration with SS-2 series, so i guess the absence of dust cover is not that much of a big deal anyway
aluminum upper receiver offers weight reduction, rust protection, serviceable and the increase in precision

mass produced rifle for ordinary soldier does not need the ability to change caliber and other gucci things
added complexity means more things that can go wrong (murphy's law)
simplicity has its own merits

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*SEMINAR SISTEM PERSENJATAAN SENTRY GUN PADA UGCV*
18 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan menyelenggarakan seminar Sistem Persenjataan _Sentry Gun _Pada Ranpur (_Unmaned Ground Combat Vehicle) _Tahap I-III TA. 2019 yang dilaksanakan di Rupatama Lantai V Gedung Ir. H. Djuanda Balitbang Kemhan, Jl. Jati No.1 Pondok Labu, Jakarta Selatan.






Dilansir dari laman _Kemhan_ (17/ 10/ 2019), Acara dibuka oleh Kabalitbang Kemhan yang diwakili oleh Sesbalitbang Kemhan Brigjen TNI Abdulah Sani, dan dihadiri para pejabat di lingkungan Kemhan dan TNI.






Sebagai narasumber adalah Kabid Matra Darat Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan Kolonel Kav R. Herdianto Nuringtyas, S.Sos., Bapak Aji Wijanarko, S.T., dari PT. Ansa Solusitama Indonesia, Bapak Indrazno Siradjudin, S.T., M.T., PhD. dari Politeknik Negeri Malang, penanggap Kasubdis Iptek Dislitbangad Kolonel Inf Iskandar dan Kaprodi Teknik Elektronika Ibu Novy Hapsari serta moderator Peneliti Madya Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan Kolonel Arm Harun M. Nasution, S.H., M.H.






_Unmanned Ground Combat Vehicle_ (UGCV) adalah kendaraan darat tanpa awak dengan sistem robotik yang dirancang secara khusus untuk misi pengintaian, pengawasan dan akuisisi target guna meningkatkan keamanan personel.






UGCV adalah terobosan teknologi sistem robotik yang berada di garis depan untuk menjaga prajurit pada jarak yang aman dari tembakan musuh secara efektif.






Disamping itu juga UGCV ini dapat dilengkapi dengan sistem senjata sesuai kebutuhan. Berdasarkan kebutuhan tersebut Puslitbang Alpalhan melaksanakan penelitian tentang sistem persenjataan _sentry gun_ pada ranpur robotik.






Kabalitbang Kemhan menegaskan bahwa kegiatan litbang 2019 ini adalah wadah dalam menstimulasi penguasaan _core _teknologi pada sistem persenjataan _sentry gun _dan teknologi ranpur robotik, sedangkan dari segi SDM dan fasilias sekaligus untuk mengukur kemampuan industri pertahanan nasional dalam menyelaraskan kemampuan teknologi persenjataan yang berkembang di dunia saat ini.






Dalam mengawali kegiatan Litbang _sentry gun_ pada ranpur robotik kali ini Balitbang Kemhan berkerjasama dengan PT. Ansa Solusitama Indonesia untuk turut membangun platfrom yang kita ingikan bersama dalam memenuhi kebutuhan sistem persenjataan _sentry gun_ pada ranpur robotik nasional untuk menjaga wilayah NKRI yang cukup luas.






Di akhir sambutannya, beliau mengucapkan terima kasih kepada pembicara, penanggap dan undangan yang telah meluangkan waktunya demi kepentingan bangsa dan negara.


Diharapkan _Unmanned Ground Combat Vehicle_ (UGCV) ini pada masa mendatang dapat menjadi bagian solusi untuk pelengkap pertahanan matra darat.

_All photos: Litbang Sistem Persenjataan Sentry Gun (UGCV ) Tahap 1 2019 (ansacorp)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

so far





In Philippine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*COURTESY CALL DARI DELEGASI UNITED STATES SCIENCE & TECHNOLOGY*
18 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Courtesy Call dari delegasi United States Science & Technology (Kemhan)_

Sesditjen Pothan Kemhan Brigadir Jenderal TNI Aribowo Teguh Santoso, S. T., M. Sc. menerima Courtesy Call dari delegasi United States Science & Technology sebanyak 5 (lima) orang yaitu Mr. Merrick Grab, Agreement Specialist US Air Force International Affairs, Colonel Tammy Low, Deputy Science and Tech Advisor USINDOPACOM, Dr. Jeremy Knopp, US Air Force Research Laboratory Asian Office (Japan), Letcol Kate Paik, Marine Attache of The US Embassy in Jakarta, Regional Policy Defense Technology Security Agency dan Ms. Kirsty Caitlin Mclean, U.S DoD Advisor to the Ministry of Defense, FX Susetya, translator.

Pada Selasa (15/10/2019), bertempat di Rupat Ditjen Pothan Kemhan Gd. R. Soeprapto Lt.2, dihadiri oleh Dirtekindhan Ditjen Pothan Kemhan Laksamana Pertama TNI Sri Yanto, S.T. dan staff Dittekindhan.

Dilansir dari laman _Kemhan_ (17/ 10/ 2019), alam sambutannya Sesditjen Pothan Kemhan menyampaikan bahwa Indonesia dan Amerika Serikat merupakan negara strategic partnership yang memiliki kerja sama dalam banyak bidang, termasuk dalam bidang Industri Pertahanan. Lebih lanjut kedua negara sepakat untuk meningkatkan kerja sama yang seimbang yang akan menghasilkan riset pengembangan teknologi yang sesuai dengan kebutuhan dan menguntungkan kedua belah pihak dalam bidang Industri Pertahanan .

Adapun perwakilan dari delegasi Amerika Serikat menyampaikan tujuan utama pertemuan ini adalah memperkenalkan US SAF/IA (Under Secretary of The Air Force/International Affairs) dengan misi membangun kerja sama bilateral khususnya kerja sama riset dan pengembangan teknologi pertahanan antara AS dan Indonesia, keamanan teknologi pertahanan, evaluasi singkat kerjasama bilateral di masa lalu dan saat ini serta harapan kerja sama yang saling menguntungkan di masa depan dalam industri pertahanan dan keamanan teknologi.

Kegiatan Courtesy Call Sesditjen Pothan dengan delegasi United States Science & Technology berjalan dengan tertib, aman dan lancar (Red Bag Datin).

Most of delegation came from air forces background

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Kansel said:


> INDONESIA
> *SEMINAR SISTEM PERSENJATAAN SENTRY GUN PADA UGCV*
> 18 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan menyelenggarakan seminar Sistem Persenjataan _Sentry Gun _Pada Ranpur (_Unmaned Ground Combat Vehicle) _Tahap I-III TA. 2019 yang dilaksanakan di Rupatama Lantai V Gedung Ir. H. Djuanda Balitbang Kemhan, Jl. Jati No.1 Pondok Labu, Jakarta Selatan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _Kemhan_ (17/ 10/ 2019), Acara dibuka oleh Kabalitbang Kemhan yang diwakili oleh Sesbalitbang Kemhan Brigjen TNI Abdulah Sani, dan dihadiri para pejabat di lingkungan Kemhan dan TNI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sebagai narasumber adalah Kabid Matra Darat Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan Kolonel Kav R. Herdianto Nuringtyas, S.Sos., Bapak Aji Wijanarko, S.T., dari PT. Ansa Solusitama Indonesia, Bapak Indrazno Siradjudin, S.T., M.T., PhD. dari Politeknik Negeri Malang, penanggap Kasubdis Iptek Dislitbangad Kolonel Inf Iskandar dan Kaprodi Teknik Elektronika Ibu Novy Hapsari serta moderator Peneliti Madya Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan Kolonel Arm Harun M. Nasution, S.H., M.H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Unmanned Ground Combat Vehicle_ (UGCV) adalah kendaraan darat tanpa awak dengan sistem robotik yang dirancang secara khusus untuk misi pengintaian, pengawasan dan akuisisi target guna meningkatkan keamanan personel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UGCV adalah terobosan teknologi sistem robotik yang berada di garis depan untuk menjaga prajurit pada jarak yang aman dari tembakan musuh secara efektif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disamping itu juga UGCV ini dapat dilengkapi dengan sistem senjata sesuai kebutuhan. Berdasarkan kebutuhan tersebut Puslitbang Alpalhan melaksanakan penelitian tentang sistem persenjataan _sentry gun_ pada ranpur robotik.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kabalitbang Kemhan menegaskan bahwa kegiatan litbang 2019 ini adalah wadah dalam menstimulasi penguasaan _core _teknologi pada sistem persenjataan _sentry gun _dan teknologi ranpur robotik, sedangkan dari segi SDM dan fasilias sekaligus untuk mengukur kemampuan industri pertahanan nasional dalam menyelaraskan kemampuan teknologi persenjataan yang berkembang di dunia saat ini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalam mengawali kegiatan Litbang _sentry gun_ pada ranpur robotik kali ini Balitbang Kemhan berkerjasama dengan PT. Ansa Solusitama Indonesia untuk turut membangun platfrom yang kita ingikan bersama dalam memenuhi kebutuhan sistem persenjataan _sentry gun_ pada ranpur robotik nasional untuk menjaga wilayah NKRI yang cukup luas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Di akhir sambutannya, beliau mengucapkan terima kasih kepada pembicara, penanggap dan undangan yang telah meluangkan waktunya demi kepentingan bangsa dan negara.
> 
> 
> Diharapkan _Unmanned Ground Combat Vehicle_ (UGCV) ini pada masa mendatang dapat menjadi bagian solusi untuk pelengkap pertahanan matra darat.
> 
> _All photos: Litbang Sistem Persenjataan Sentry Gun (UGCV ) Tahap 1 2019 (ansacorp)_
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)_



@Chestnut


----------



## Ruhnama

mengkom said:


> we cannot mount the same dust cover in the SS-2 series because the upper receiver in SS-2 is now made of milled aluminum vs welded stamped steel in SS-1 series
> if you notice the SIG 55x series and Daewoo K series rifle, they are using the same upper receiver configuration with SS-2 series, so i guess the absence of dust cover is not that much of a big deal anyway
> aluminum upper receiver offers weight reduction, rust protection, serviceable and the increase in precision
> 
> mass produced rifle for ordinary soldier does not need the ability to change caliber and other gucci things
> added complexity means more things that can go wrong (murphy's law)
> simplicity has its own merits



Yes Ss2 cocking handle similiar with sig 55x. Altough there are diffrent 

Ss2 :









Sig sg55x

I think ss2 more look like k2.
Cmiiw

I found this interseting article :
From OA LINE ID Tempo Doeloe

Kisah Gerilyawan VIETKONG Suguhi Nasi PECEL Untuk TNI Di Tengah Moncong Senjata Siap Tembak

Kiprah Pasukan Garuda sebagai pasukan perdamaian di bawah bendera TNI sudah diakui dunia. Mereka dikenal bisa mengambil hati pihak yang berkonflik. Pengalaman ini pun dirasakan oleh Pasukan Garuda V yang bertugas pada tahun 1973 hingga 1974 di Vietnam.

Salah satu perwira TNI yang bertugas di sana Letnan Dua Abu Husein. Alumnus Akabri 1970 ini bertugas dalam tim International Commision of Control and Supervision (ICCS). Komisi internasional yang bertugas mengawasi gencatan senjata antara Tentara Vietnam Selatan (AVRN) dan Tentara Vietnam Utara, termasuk di dalamnya gerilyawan Vietkong.

ICCS beranggotakan dua negara komunis, Hongaria dan Polandia. Serta dua negara nonkomunis Kanada dan Indonesia.
Dalam rangka menjalankan tugasnya Letda Abu Husein kerap mengawasi pertukaran tawanan antara ARVN dan Vietkong. Situasinya cukup menegangkan. Kedua pihak membawa senapan siap tembak. AVRN dengan M-15 dari AS sementara Vietkong menyandang AK-47 dengan bayonet terhunus. Sementara itu perwira ICCS tak diperkenankan membawa senjata.

Lucunya, para perwira Indonesia sengaja berdiskusi dengan Bahasa Sunda atau Bahasa Jawa. Hal ini agar tidak diketahui oleh perwira dari Hongaria dan Polandia yang sering tidak jelas kemauannya.

Tentara Vietkong sendiri biasanya lebih ramah terhadap perwira dari Indonesia. Mungkin karena sama-sama dari Asia dan tidak mewakili kepentingan AS.
Untuk menghormati para perwira dari Indonesia, para gerilyawan Vietcong sampai memasak masakan khusus. Nasi pecel!
"Saya sempat terpesona ketika makan siang diberi nasi pecel. Entah bagaimana mereka tahu membuat nasi pecel itu," kata Letda Abu.

Hal ini dikisahkan Abu dalam buku Mengawali Integrasi Mengusung Reformasi, Pengabdian Alumni Akabri Pertama 1970 yang diterbitkan Kata Hasta Pustaka tahun 2012.
Pengalaman Letda Abu lain yang menarik di Vietnam adalah permintaan tentara Vietnam Selatan (AVRN) untuk mengusut jembatan yang hancur karena ledakan. Padahal masing-masing sisi jembatan itu dijaga satu peleton AVRN.

Rupanya vietkong menggunakan pasukan khusus untuk menyelam di sungai. Mereka membawa bambu yang ujungnya dipasang detonator. Begitu sampai di kaki jembatan, detonator diledakkan dengan risiko si pembawa ikut tewas.

===========

I have hear that one of our UN mission in viet nam captured by VC or NVA so we exchange our personnel with a Sukarno book and Gen Nasution Pokok Gerilya

Are it is true?


----------



## 182

*Tank Drone (UGCV) by PT Ansa Solusitama Indonesia dengan Badan Penelitan dan Pengembangan Kementrian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia*


*Sentry Gun Robotik ( UGCV ) Tahap I - II*





*Litbang Sistem Persenjataan Sentry Gun (UGCV ) Tahap 1 2019*





*Sentry Gun bersama Kemhan RI*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

182 said:


> *Tank Drone (UGCV) by PT Ansa Solusitama Indonesia dengan Badan Penelitan dan Pengembangan Kementrian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia*
> 
> 
> *Sentry Gun Robotik ( UGCV ) Tahap I - II*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Litbang Sistem Persenjataan Sentry Gun (UGCV ) Tahap 1 2019*



They got a lot of potential, either to use them as mule carrier while giving limited fire support for the accompanying platoon or enlarged the systems, made the armor more hardened and give them medium range caliber weapons to support at least 20/30 mm caliber, so as they will be capable to take care a more broad type of threats including enemy soft skins vehicles, hardened positions and such from a more longer range.

either way this is a very good news and future warfare combat doctrine must be learned to absorb the lesson from conflicts in middle east

Minesweeper fleets HQ receive guest from Germany









Surabaya, Jakartagreater.com – TNI AL kembali mendapatkan kunjungan persahabatan dari angkatan laut negara sahabat, Jerman. Delegasi yang dipimpin oleh Komodor Manfred Grabienski mengunjungi Markas Komando Armada II, pada Kamis 17-10-2019.

Delegasi yang hadirpun menyempatkan diri untuk mengunjungi Satuan Kapal Ranjau Koarmada II (Satran), Komandan Satran Kolonel Laut (P) Bambang Kuncoro menerima langsung kedatangan delegasi AL Jerman tersebut.






Usai kunjungan di Satran, delegasi AL Jerman melanjutkan kunjungan ke Museum Koarmada II, selama ini dikenal dengan nama Fleet House, untuk mengenal sejarah Koarmada II.

Kunjungan berikutnya adalah STC Kolat Koarmada II dimana rombongan diterima langsung oleh Komandan Kolat Koarmada II Kolonel Laut (P) Arif Badrudin.


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> They got a lot of potential, either to use them as mule carrier while giving limited fire support for the accompanying platoon or enlarged the systems, made the armor more hardened and give them medium range caliber weapons to support at least 20/30 mm caliber, so as they will be capable to take care a more broad type of threats including enemy soft skins vehicles, hardened positions and such from a more longer range.
> 
> either way this is a very good news and future warfare combat doctrine must be learned to absorb the lesson from conflicts in middle east


Hoping it will be something similar like SWORDS with their many variant, equipping it with 40 mm grenade launcher for infantry support alongside with tanks&ifv,sure an very well coordinated and strong firepower for the enemy


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nike said:


> They got a lot of potential, either to use them as mule carrier while giving limited fire support for the accompanying platoon or enlarged the systems, made the armor more hardened and give them medium range caliber weapons to support at least 20/30 mm caliber, so as they will be capable to take care a more broad type of threats including enemy soft skins vehicles, hardened positions and such from a more longer range.
> 
> either way this is a very good news and future warfare combat doctrine must be learned to absorb the lesson from conflicts in middle east
> 
> Minesweeper fleets HQ receive guest from Germany
> 
> 
> View attachment 584817
> View attachment 584818
> 
> Surabaya, Jakartagreater.com – TNI AL kembali mendapatkan kunjungan persahabatan dari angkatan laut negara sahabat, Jerman. Delegasi yang dipimpin oleh Komodor Manfred Grabienski mengunjungi Markas Komando Armada II, pada Kamis 17-10-2019.
> 
> Delegasi yang hadirpun menyempatkan diri untuk mengunjungi Satuan Kapal Ranjau Koarmada II (Satran), Komandan Satran Kolonel Laut (P) Bambang Kuncoro menerima langsung kedatangan delegasi AL Jerman tersebut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usai kunjungan di Satran, delegasi AL Jerman melanjutkan kunjungan ke Museum Koarmada II, selama ini dikenal dengan nama Fleet House, untuk mengenal sejarah Koarmada II.
> 
> Kunjungan berikutnya adalah STC Kolat Koarmada II dimana rombongan diterima langsung oleh Komandan Kolat Koarmada II Kolonel Laut (P) Arif Badrudin.


I agree that these ground drones could be very useful to carry supllies and even heavy support weapons like M2 and RPGs, Foot Infantry squads and platoons' firepower and logistics would be tremendously helped (not counting the drones fuel and maintenance tho :v)


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> I agree that these ground drones could be very useful to carry supllies and even heavy support weapons like M2 and RPGs, Foot Infantry squads and platoons' firepower and logistics would be tremendously helped (not counting the drones fuel and maintenance tho :v)



Should be acting as a pair, one to support the other (to carry spare battery for electric powered type, parts or maybe fuel for conventional units) , meanwhile the other one to support the rest of platoon unit. The combat doctrine should be emulated to perfected the usage of this unit and how to cope with potential problem

And in which units this type of vehicles should be operated, regular Infantry units? Mechanized infantry? Cavalry? Or special ops?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Should be used to scout for potential ambush and act as courier in urban warfare and operate alongside mechanized infantry.
Unit pendahulu sebelum ranpur maju.


----------



## Nike

jek_sperrow said:


> Should be used to scout for potential ambush and act as courier in urban warfare and operate alongside mechanized infantry.
> Unit pendahulu sebelum ranpur maju.



Tontaipur? Rupanpur? 

Btw good news came in string afterall 

*Indonesia Wins Top Vote to Secure UN Human Rights Council Seat*
Translator: 
*Dewi Elvia Muthiariny*
Editor: 
*Laila Afifa*
18 October 2019 08:58 WIB

United Nations Human Rights Council through voting in New York, United States, on October 17. Along with 13 other new members, it will serve as the council member starting in January 2020.

“Alhamdulillah, Indonesia is elected as the UN Human Rights Council member for the 2020-2022 period. The election has been held in NY. Indonesia earns the highest vote (174) from the Asia Pacific, surpassing Japan (165) and South Korea,” said Foreign Affairs Minister Retno Marsudi to Tempo via Whatsapp messaging, Friday, October 18.

Retno reiterates that Indonesia secures the highest vote at 174 from 193 countries of the UN members. Indonesia is the council’s founding member in the period 2006-2007 and has been elected three times, for the period of 2007-2010, 2011-2014, and 2015-2017.

“This shows that international people truly honor Indonesia’s track record and acknowledge that democracy and tolerance are assets to actively contribute to the UN Human Rights Council,” said Febrian Ruddyard as the Director-General for Multilateral Cooperation at the Foreign Ministry, in the press release today.

As announced on the UN official website un.org, 14 new members of the Human Rights Council are Armenia, Brazil, Germany, Indonesia, Japan, Libya, Marshall Islands, Mauritania, Namibia, Netherlands, Poland, Republic of Korea, Sudan and Venezuela. 

The new members replace the outgoing members, namely China, Croatia, Cuba, Egypt, Hungary, Iceland, Iraq, Japan, Rwanda, Saudi Arabia, South Africa, Tunisia, and the United Kingdom.

EKA YUDHA SAPUTRA

https://en.tempo.co/read/1261171/indonesia-wins-top-vote-to-secure-un-human-rights-council-seat

This should made the live of Kuman, Wenda and cohorts more difficult, LoL. As most of the new countries join human rights council is our friend and almost none of them backstabber

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

This is from PTDI IG stories 





What make me curious is PTDI meetings with Boeing. What are they talking about? What makes me even more curious is there's F15 model scale right there


----------



## HellFireIndo

Kansel said:


> This is from PTDI IG stories
> View attachment 584826
> 
> What make me curious is PTDI meetings with Boeing. What are they talking about? What makes me even more curious is there's F15 model scale right there


With Boeing? EVERYTHING bruh Apache, 737, MPA, Tankers, AEW&C you name it.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Tontaipur? Rupanpur?


Well maybe, you can call it whatever you want. In M.E in urban area where there are a lot of sniper nest, IED planted at strategic point, suicide bombing using vehicle, ATGM / RPG threat, having this unmanned vehicle can come in handy.
It can be sent as vanguard unit to the enemy occupied zone. TNI should utilize small drone too, quadcopter that allow the operator to see in first person view from the drone camera, very helpful to scout buildings.
Sayang kalau ranpur kena RPG atau ATGM.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nike said:


> Should be acting as a pair, one to support the other (to carry spare battery for electric powered type, parts or maybe fuel for conventional units) , meanwhile the other one to support the rest of platoon unit. The combat doctrine should be emulated to perfected the usage of this unit and how to cope with potential problem
> 
> And in which units this type of vehicles should be operated, regular Infantry units? Mechanized infantry? Cavalry? Or special ops?


Mechanized Infantry would be the best go, especially useful if they are being "dismounted" for a period of time. But i believe any frontline unit would make a good use out of it, and that it could serves well in Papua, Infantry squads would feel less concern operating away from their convoy and their body would be relieved of much burden carrying logistics and manually scouting the area.


----------



## NEKONEKO

HellFireIndo said:


> Mechanized Infantry would be the best go, especially useful if they are being "dismounted" for a period of time. But i believe any frontline unit would make a good use out of it, and that it could serves well in Papua, Infantry squads would feel less concern operating away from their convoy and their body would be relieved of much burden carrying logistics and manually scouting the area.


Even 4x4 pick up truck having a hard time in some of road in Papua, this ground unmanned vehicle won't survive, infantry is the king here.


----------



## UMNOPutra

Is this true? No retreat?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184998361524359170


----------



## 182

Nike said:


> They got a lot of potential, either to use them as mule carrier while giving limited fire support for the accompanying platoon or enlarged the systems, made the armor more hardened and give them medium range caliber weapons to support at least 20/30 mm caliber, so as they will be capable to take care a more broad type of threats including enemy soft skins vehicles, hardened positions and such from a more longer range.
> 
> either way this is a very good news and future warfare combat doctrine must be learned to absorb the lesson from conflicts in middle east



yeah, that's a good idea. 
for more implementations, maybe if this tank drone can be modified a bit, as a tactical vehicle unit, with droppable from plane capabilities. 
so it could be tested with smaller plane like c-295/cn-235 or helicopters.
i think our special combat units would love accompanied by this beast, of course
alongside with others tactical vehicle like atav-6 










Sentry Gun











jek_sperrow said:


> Even 4x4 pick up truck having a hard time in some of road in Papua, this ground unmanned vehicle won't survive, infantry is the king here.



no worries, the gods is arrived..lols


----------



## Kansel

UMNOPutra said:


> Is this true? No retreat?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184998361524359170


Yeah? Why would we need to lower the share contribute if we pay the share in the start of the year? We only need more ToT


----------



## Nike




----------



## mandala

*S. Korea, Hanwha Flight Test KF-X Radar Tech Demo*

Aerospace Daily & Defense Report

SEOUL—South Korea’s defense technology organization and Hanwha have flight tested a technology-demonstration fighter radar in cooperation with Elta, while proceeding in parallel with full-scale development of the sensor for the KF-X fighter. The demonstrator, mounted in Elta’s Boeing 737 testbed, was flown 10 times in Israel and six times in South Korea, said a researcher of the technology organization, the Agency for Defense Development (ADD).

http://m.aviationweek.com/awindefense/s-korea-hanwha-flight-test-kf-x-radar-tech-demo

*KF-X Prototype Manufacturing Begins*

Aerospace Daily & Defense Report

SEOUL—Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) has begun building the first prototype for the KF-X fighter program, following completion of the critical design review in September. Development is running on schedule, a source close to the program said. Rollout of the first prototype is due in June 2021 and its first flight in May 2022, the source said, giving more precise timings than those that have been published. 

http://m.aviationweek.com/awindefense/kf-x-prototype-manufacturing-begins

*Indonesia maintains its participation in the KF-X program *

October 18, 2019, 09:55 

114 engineers from the Indonesian aviation company PT Dirgantara (PTDI) remain involved in a project with South Korea to develop a new generation Korean Fighter eXperimental (KF-X) fighter aircraft. 

The bonds connecting PTDI and Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI), the company running the KF-X program, were one of the topics of talks during ADEX 2019 (Seoul International Aerospace and Depence EXposition - International Air and Defense Exhibition in Seoul). It was emphasized that the links between Korea and Indonesia remain strong, even if Seoul and Jakarta have not reached full agreement as to what Indonesia's contribution to the program will be. So far, it is only known that employees delegated to work on KF-X on behalf of PTDI are working not only (but mainly) on the design of the aircraft, but also on the engineering of production processes. The Indonesian company expects that the involvement of engineers in the program will contribute to the long-term development of the company and strengthen its ability to apply the acquired competences while working on its own platforms. 

Conversations are continuing Representatives of PTDI and KAI did not directly comment on talks at the government level that were supposed to allow for reaching a consensus after the authorities in Jakarta in October 2018 ruled that due to budget difficulties they want to renegotiate the financial arrangements concluded in 2015 regarding participation in the program budget. Initially, it was expected that renegotiations would be completed within a year, but would continue to this day. Despite persistent controversies related to the financial commitment of this South Asian country to the KF-X program, Indonesia maintains its willingness to participate in it and intends to honor its commitment to cover 20% of the total cost of aircraft development, which is estimated at around USD 8 billion. The share structure is to change. This is equivalent to the contribution that KAI will make. The South Korean government is to pay the rest.

https://www.defence24.pl/przemysl/indonezja-podtrzymuje-udzial-w-programie-kf-x

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*C-130J Super Hercules Bukukan Dua Juta Jam Terbang*

Posted on October 17, 2019 by Roni Sontani


AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Pesawat angkut militer C-130J _Super Hercules_ telah berhasil membukukan pencapaian akumulatif dua juta jam terbang sejak penerbangan pertamanya pada 5 April 1996 hingga akhir Juli 2019.

Lockheed Martin menyatakan, 22 operator dari 18 negara di seluruh dunia berkontribusi dalam pencapaian angka dua juta jam terbang C-130J.

Pengumpulan jam terbang ini, lanjutnya, diperoleh dari misi semua varian _Super Hercules_ termasuk varian angkut, tempur, tanker, operasi khusus, medik udara, misi kemanusiaan, SAR, pemadaman api, pengintaian cuaca, hingga angkut logistik komersial.





USAF
C-130J, kata Rod McLean Wakil Presiden dan Manajer Umum Mobilitas Udara & Misi Maritim Lockheed Martin, telah berhasil membuktikan reputasinya sebagai kuda beban dunia. Kemampuan pesawat ini, tambah dia, tak tertandingi.

Hingga saat ini C-130J sudah diproduksi lebih dari 400 unit. Pesawat ini digunakan oleh militer Amerika Serikat, Inggris, Australia, Italia, Denmark, Norwedia, Kanada, India, Qatar, Irak, Oman, Tunisia, Israel, Kuwait, Korea Selatan, Arab Saudi, Perancis, dan Bahrain.





Lockheed Martin
Indonesia termasuk negara yang akan mengoperasikan C-130J. Kementerian Pertahaan Republik Indonesia telah memesan lima unit _Super Hercules_ untuk digunakan oleh TNI Angkatan Udara.

Roni Sontani

https://www.airspace-review.com/2019/10/17/c-130j-super-hercules-bukukan-dua-juta-jam-terbang/

*Raytheon to begin production of upgraded AMRAAM missile with new guidance section*

Aircraft missile experts at the Raytheon Co. are gearing-up to produce an upgraded version of the U.S. Air Force and Navy AIM-120 Advanced Medium Range Air to Air Missile (AMRAAM) to extend the missile’s lifetime well into the 2020s.

John Keller
May 14th, 2018





EGLIN AIR FORCE BASE, Fla. — Aircraft missile experts at the Raytheon Co. are gearing-up to produce an upgraded version of the U.S. Air Force and Navy AIM-120 Advanced Medium Range Air to Air Missile (AMRAAM) to extend the missile’s lifetime well into the 2020s.





The latest version of the Raytheon AIM-120 Advanced Medium Range Air to Air Missile (AMRAAM) will have an upgraded guidance section.

Officials of the U.S. Air Force Life Cycle Management Center at Eglin Air Force Base, Fla., announced nearly a half-billion-dollar order for a redesigned AMRAAM missile with a new guidance section.

The Air Force is awarding Raytheon Missile Systems in Tucson, Ariz., a $523.1 million order for AMRAAM production lot 31, as well as for AMRAAM production lot 32 missiles and other AMRAAM system items. The contract involves foreign military sales to Japan, Kuwait, Poland, Indonesia, Qatar, Germany, Australia, and the United Kingdom.

AMRAAM lot 32 is expected to be the first batch of production missiles that integrate the Form, Fit, Function Refresh (F3R) of the AMRAAM guidance section.

The Air Force’s AMRAAM F3R project is a comprehensive effort to mitigate the effects of parts obsolescence and diminishing manufacturing sources in the missile’s guidance section to enable AMRAAM production beyond lot 31.

The Air Force and Navy AMRAAM is one of the nation’s most sophisticated radar-guided, air-to-air missiles, and one of the world’s most advanced all-weather, all-environment, medium-range, air-to-air missiles for engaging enemy aircraft and missiles from beyond visual ranges.

AMRAAM is an active radar-guided intercept missile with inherent electronic protection capabilities for air-to-air applications against massed penetration aircraft. AMRAAM has been in service since 1991, and was designed to replace the AIM-7 Sparrow air-to-air missile.

Raytheon won a $573 million order in March 2016 for AMRAAM lot 30 production. Each AMRAAM lot roughly consists of 400 to 500 missiles.

Mitigating the effects of obsolescence and diminishing manufacturing sources can involve the substantial redesign of subsystems by replacing electronic chips and other components that the original manufacturers no longer can produce.

In 2015, Raytheon experienced technical difficulties with the AMRAAM F3R application-specific integrated circuit (ASIC) design, hardware integration, and guidance section performance demonstration, which delayed the program’s critical design review (CDR) for a year.

In January 2017, Raytheon officials announced a project to develop a new signal processor for the AMRAAM under the F3R project to help ensure AMRAAM production well into the 2020s. Air Force officials say they plan to cut F3R technology into the latter part of AMRAAM lot 31 production in 2019 or 2020.

On this order, Raytheon will do the work in Tucson, Ariz., and should be finished this month.

For more information contact Raytheon Missile Systems online at www.raytheon.com, or the Air Force Life Cycle Management Center at www.wpafb.af.mil/aflcmc.

https://www.militaryaerospace.com/h...aded-amraam-missile-with-new-guidance-section


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

This parade means a lot, in remote KODAM area such as Pattimura XVI, their armaments is very absymal and in very appaling condition. Imagine, in a big area such as Maluku, they dont have meaningful armor, they dont have Artillery, they dont have Air defense unit, and the number of their infantry units is in small number too. The Marines corps there dont have landing amphibious units, even though Maluku is islands provinces. Why Armed forces doesnt find Excess Defense Article from country such as South Korea or US if they cant made budget for new equipments, this situation cant be dragged anymore. You know even US give away their M198 and M113 along with their humvee toward incompetent armies like Iraq and Afghanistan just to let them to fall for ISIS or Taliban, we can bought them in second hand prices and put the armor into regional units who needed them the most. 






*Cerita JK Minta Rp2,5 T Buat Belanja Kendaraan Polri dan TNI*
CNN Indonesia
Jumat, 18/10/2019 13:28
Bagikan :





Wakil Presiden Jusuf Kalla. (CNN Indonesia/Andry Novelino)




Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Wakil Presiden Jusuf Kalla hari ini menghadiri acara penghantaran purna tugas Wakil Presiden yang dilaksanakan oleh Mabes Polri. Dalam acara itu, JK banyak bercerita mengenai Polri, salah satunya tentang upaya mengganti kendaraan dinas Polri.

Penggantian kendaraan dinas itu diusahakan JK ketika momen Menteri Keuangan meminta izinnya untuk menaikkan pajak sekitar 30 persen atau sekitar Rp50 triliun hingga Rp60 triliun.

*Lihat juga:*
Sandi Akui Gerindra Sempat Terbelah, Oposisi atau ke Jokowi JK mengaku setuju namun dengan syarat, salah satunya dengan meminta jatah uang sekitar Rp2,5 triliun.


"Tapi ada syaratnya, kasih saya uang Rp2,5 triliun, (dia tanya) mau diapain., Enggak ngaku dulu mau ngasih Rp2,5 T? (Menteri bilang) Ya oke tapi dia tawar Rp2 T. Enggak saya bilang, lalu oke kita kasih tahu, baru saya buka," kata JK di Auditorium PTIK Jakarta, Jumat (18/10).

Di depan polisi, JK bercerita relevansi kendaraan polisi dengan tingkat keamanan negara. Menurutnya sudah sewajarnya mobil di lingkungan Polri diganti untuk mengimbangi pemberantasan kejahatan.

*Lihat juga:*
Survei: Kerja Jokowi Biasa Saja, Tak Maksimal di Periode Awal "Bagaimana mau aman, bagaimana mau berusaha, kalau Polri mobilnya kijang tua, bagaimana, sedangkan perampoknya mobil lebih baru dan kapolsek-kapolsek tidak ada kendaraan," ujar JK.

"Kalau aman, investasi juga pasti datang," lanjut JK.

Tak sampai di situ, JK pun datang ke pengusaha mobil meminta penjualan mobil ke negara dengan harga pokok. JK meminta diskon 10% dengan pembelian 3.000 hingga 5.000 mobil.


"Kasih diskon 10% dari harga pokok, jualanmu pasti naik, karena negara aman lalu setuju. Jadilah itu beli mobil 5.000, 2.500 untuk TNI dan 2.500 Polri dalam waktu hanya satu minggu," cerita dia.

*Lihat juga:*
Tak Berdaya Rakyat Jokowi Dicekik Asap Karhutla Dari cerita itu, JK mengatakan bahwa keamanan negara selalu berkaitan erat dengan ekonomi bangsa.

"Aman betul jadi selalu ada hubungan, jadi ada hubungan antara ekonomi dan ketertiban dan keamanan. Tanpa itu tidak bisa, akan lebih aman kita semuanya," tutup dia. (ctr/wis)


----------



## Nike

LEN can made weather condition radar along with coastal surveillance radar systems

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Also may i ask you guys Why does SK seeking for another partner for KFX? 2 country isn't enough for KFX project?


----------



## 182

*2019 ADEX Press Day F 35A + KF X Mock Up 공개 *




*[KF-X] 조종석 살펴보기 (한국형 차세대 전투기 KF-X Cockpit)*





Inside KF-X & F-35. almost similar, but the lightning II doesn't have HUD, isn't it? 
it must be, becoz the magic helmet..lol

KF-X Cockpit









f-35 Cockpit


----------



## mandala

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Also may i ask you guys Why does SK seeking for another partner for KFX? 2 country isn't enough for KFX project?


Why not? F-35 and Eurofighter Typhoon are an example. Before beside South Korea and Indonesia it was Turkey that was interested to also join the KF-X project but eventually they decided to build their own TF-X.

"Turkey is a big defense customer for South Korea, and discussions have been held concerning KF-X, but Turkey wanted more control over the project than a 20% share, and no agreement has been forthcoming. The TuAF is already committed to buying about 100 F-35As to replace its F-4 Phantoms, and many of its F-16s as well. They’re also investigating the idea of designing their own fighter, and have enlisted Sweden’s Saab to assist (vid. March 20/13 entry)"

https://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/kf-x-paper-pushing-or-peer-fighter-program-010647/


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Also may i ask you guys Why does SK seeking for another partner for KFX? 2 country isn't enough for KFX project?


Btw what country likely interested in this program? Some country in mideast?

(Btw why i cant see ig post)


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> Btw what country likely interested in this program? Some country in mideast?


Lmao imagine if it was Israel,people in here would've been freaking out


----------



## Kansel

Penerbad MI 35P being fitted with PTDI FFAR rocket with nato standart

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Lmao imagine if it was Israel,people in here would've been freaking out




First why israeli want buy that thing if they have plentifull f15 and f16 armada in very (very) good condition? Also they are f35 buyera nd they have used it

Emmm qatari? Or dont know if saudi or emirati interested.

Brazil already have contract with grippen.

Emmm some european country with good economy and tech? But who? German?
(Italian has f35, french has rafale)

Pakistan want to develop stealth aircraft but likely they choose chinese fc 31 j 20
https://militermeter.com/sukses-bikin-jf-17-thunder-pakistan-luncurkan-proyek-pesawat-siluman/
(PakAF design similair like pak fa)

Turk with their tfx (also turk "sakit hati ditolak kfx" and they in difficult time right now)

(Yaiyalah klo israel yg beli bakal ngamuk org kita wajar sih apalgi senjata "ofensiv", kita beli produk israel msh wajar tp klo ampe dbilang mrk beli pesawat ini .....)
But likely they not interested  but dont know

======
What is wiring in that launcher? Amd what function?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indonesia should keep investing in KFX program and in fact should try to produce some in Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Masih Butuh Tiga Kapal Rumah Sakit Lagi*





*Keel laying kapal rumah sakit (Foto: Titania Dewanti) ☆*

*P*roduksi Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit (BRS) kedua TNI AL W000302 memasuki tahap pemasangan lunas kapal (_keel laying_). Kapal tersebut memiliki kemampuan yang lebih ketimbang kapal BRS sebelumnya.

Terkait pembuatan Kapal BRS, Kepala Divisi Corporate Secretary PT PAL Indonesia, Rariya Budi menyampaikan tentang pernyataan Presiden Joko Widodo. Menurutnya, Presiden Jokowi menyebutkan bahwa Indonesia membutuhkan 3 Kapal BRS.

"_Indonesia saat ini, menurut Pak Jokowi, membutuhkan 3 Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit. Sebelumnya Indonesia memiliki Kapal BRS yaitu Kapal Dr Soeharso dan KRI Semarang,_" ujar Rariya di Grand Assembly Divisi Niaga PT PAL, Senin (14/10/2019).

"_Akhirnya KRI Semarang sesuai instruksi Pak Jokowi, kapal ini digunakan sebagai Kapal BRS,_" imbuhnya.

Rariya juga menyampaikan harapan PT PAL atas pembuatan Kapal BRS tersebut. Ia ingin kapal tersebut dapat membantu pemerintah dalam memberikan pelayanan dan pertolongan pada masyarakat yang terkena musibah.

"_Kapal ini diharapkan mampu memberikan support penuh kepada Indonesia. Secara karena negara kepulauan yang maaf, rawan akan bencana alam seperti gunung meletus dan tsunami. Kapal ini diharapkan dapat membantu pemerintah sebagai bentuk kehadiran pemerintah untuk bangsa dan negara,_" tutur Rariya.

Sedangkan Kepala Proyek Kapal BRS W000302, Adenandra Sulistyo menjelaskan tentang perbedaan fisik kapal yang sedang dibuatnya. Terutama jika dibandingkan dengan dua kapal BRS sebelumnya.

"_Secara umum ukurannya sama. Tetapi memiliki kemampuan yang agak berbeda, lebih dominan untuk bantu rumah sakit. Sejak awal produksi memang kapal ini sudah memiliki fokus menjadi Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit, murni sebagai rumah sakit_," ujar Adenandra. (*sun/bdh*)











Zarvan said:


> Indonesia should keep investing in KFX program and in fact should try to produce some in Indonesia



We already invest on hangar and production line tools

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> First why israeli want buy that thing if they have plentifull f15 and f16 armada in very (very) good condition? Also they are f35 buyera nd they have used it
> 
> Emmm qatari? Or dont know if saudi or emirati interested.
> 
> Brazil already have contract with grippen.
> 
> Emmm some european country with good economy and tech? But who? German?
> (Italian has f35, french has rafale)
> 
> Pakistan want to develop stealth aircraft but likely they choose chinese fc 31 j 20
> https://militermeter.com/sukses-bikin-jf-17-thunder-pakistan-luncurkan-proyek-pesawat-siluman/
> (PakAF design similair like pak fa)
> 
> Turk with their tfx (also turk "sakit hati ditolak kfx" and they in difficult time right now)
> 
> (Yaiyalah klo israel yg beli bakal ngamuk org kita wajar sih apalgi senjata "ofensiv", kita beli produk israel msh wajar tp klo ampe dbilang mrk beli pesawat ini .....)
> But likely they not interested  but dont know
> 
> ======
> What is wiring in that launcher? Amd what function?


Nah im joking with that Israel one,probably another asean countries Viet&Phils already visited the FX mockup


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Nah im joking with that Israel one,probably another asean countries Viet&Phils already visited the FX mockup



I doubt that, the most potential ones is rich Sultans from gulf countries like UAE, saudi, Qatar or the likes. Saudi is the most likely as they are in progress with South Korea to build whole complex of integrated defense industry including Aviation industry in Saudi. Vietnam for obvious reason of their weapon systems is already wired and integrated toward Warsaw pacts system. Their radar, their FCS, their command control units is all wiring toward pact Warsaw. Philippine is not in position to get the benefit of co production and other talks is meaningless for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

Pindad airgun.... 

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Nah im joking with that Israel one,probably another asean countries Viet&Phils already visited the FX mockup



dont know about phil.
Thai already with gripen maybe brunai? Wkwkkwk buat apa negara segede itu beli kfx

Saudi already buy S.korea atgm raybolt 
and use it in yemen

(Sometimes i search kfx google said _mungkin maksud anda kfc)
X and C is close in keyboard lol_


----------



## Haris Ali2140

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185509561257676800

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

Haris Ali2140 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185509561257676800


special service group ?


----------



## Nike

Man, 31,000 personnel had been fielded to secure Inauguration of Indonesia president. Thats a whole three division size troops, a Corps equivalent. Cant let the guard down, many stray dogs is out in open fields. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184673471554449409
Air defense units being fielded to Jakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*PT Steadfast Marine Luncurkan 2 Kapal Patroli TNI AL*



Bisnis News
Kapal dengan komposisi panjang 28 meter lebar 1,4 meter, kecepatan 28 knot kapasitas mesin 3.800 HP (1900 X 2 HP) tersebut diselesaikan lebih cepat dari target yang telah disepakati dalam kontrak, yaitu Desember 2019. Proyek pembangunan kapal senilai Rp 86 miliar itu diluncurkan secara bersama-sama yang ditandai penekanan tombol sirine oleh Presiden Direktur PT. Steadfast Marine Ruddy K.Logam, Kadis Matal yang diwakili Kasubdis Matkapban Dismatal Kolonel Laut Teknik Daryono S.E., MM, Aslok Lantamal XII Pontianak Kolonel Laut Teknik Panugrah Azhari, Letnan Kolonel Agus Prayetno, Mayor Marinir Erwin Tri Yulianto, Dari BV : Ariyanto, S.T danManager BV judy risdianto, S.T







Launching TNI-AL Patrol Ships, KAL BAER & KAL BOSNIK by PT. Steadfast Marine, Pontianak-Indonesia











the text said. TNI-AD alson ordered 23 patrol ships. wow thats something new.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Man, 31,000 personnel had been fielded to secure Inauguration of Indonesia president. Thats a whole three division size troops, a Corps equivalent. Cant let the guard down, many stray dogs is out in open fields.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184673471554449409
> Air defense units being fielded to Jakarta



Kalo begitu arhanudri 1 pasti dh dateng kesana (kmrn2 ktemu di jalan tol truk2 angkut pasukan mrk)

@182

What kind patrol ship AD buy? Are AD need a patrol ship?


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Opv?

Jungle Patrol


----------



## Nike

PAM pelantikan Presiden


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> Kalo begitu arhanudri 1 pasti dh dateng kesana (kmrn2 ktemu di jalan tol truk2 angkut pasukan mrk)
> 
> @182
> 
> What kind patrol ship AD buy? Are AD need a patrol ship?


riverine patrol boat like KMC Komando , AD or AL should try to add short to medium range ATGM missile like SPIKE NLOS to their riverine or small patrol boat


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> riverine patrol boat like KMC Komando , AD or AL should try to add short to medium range ATGM missile like SPIKE NLOS to their riverine or small patrol boat


Israel weaponry  philipine navy use spike for their navy missile

Or we can use kornet rusia

Or if someone didnt like israeli and likr western style weapon we can choose this

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/karaok-javelin-equivalent-turkish-atgm-is-revealed.583985/page-2

They have omtas for longer range.


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> Israel weaponry  philipine navy use spike for their navy missile
> 
> Or we can use kornet rusia
> 
> Or if someone didnt like israeli and likr western style weapon we can choose this
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/karaok-javelin-equivalent-turkish-atgm-is-revealed.583985/page-2
> 
> They have omtas for longer range.


as for SPIKE NLOS , CMIIW but i think there were no competitors for them (even the sokor biryong 130mm guided anti ship rocket still lose in terms of range) , they are like small anti ship and cruise missile , it's actually good if we somehow implemented it on our LST or LPD to act as fire support in amphibious landing , spike NLOS have 25km range (declassified information but i believe it was far more than 25km) , OMTAS is 4km only .


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> as for SPIKE NLOS , CMIIW but i think there were no competitors for them (even the sokor biryong 130mm guided anti ship rocket still lose in terms of range) , they are like small anti ship and cruise missile , it's actually good if we somehow implemented it on our LST or LPD to act as fire support in amphibious landing , spike NLOS have 25km range (declassified information but i believe it was far more than 25km) , OMTAS is 4km only .



Before this i never know about biryong. But like it's name biryong more like a rocket added with guidence device. Same class in Cirit maybe

Still i want yo know more about biryong hehhe.


----------



## Nike

*Kemenhan Bangun 2 Kapal Angkut Tank*



*Kapal Pengangkutan Tank Rp 360 miliar Diproduksi di Batam*

*Kabaranahan Kementerian Pertahanan RI, Mayjen TNI Budi Prijono (dua dari kiri) berfoto bersama setelah melakukan first steel cutting kapal angkut Tank AT-8 dan AT-9. [Foto: Azis Maulana/batampos.co.id] ☆*

*K*epala Badan Sarana Pertahanan (Kabaranahan) Kementerian Pertahanan RI, Mayjen TNI Budi Prijono menyambangi PT Bandar Abadi, guna melakukan _first steel cutting _(pemotongan plat pertama) proyek pembangunan Kapal Angkut Tank AT-8 dan AT-9.

“_Barusan telah kita ikuti bersama prosesi pemotongan plat pertama pengadaan Kapal Angkut Tank AT-8 dan AT-9 untuk TNI Angkatan Laut,_” ujarnya, Jumat (18/10/2019).

Prosesi pemotongan plat ini lanjutnya, merupakan salah satu momen penting dalam proses pembangunan kapal sepanjang 117 meter dan juga menandai dimulainya pembangunan struktur badan kapal.

Budi mengatakan, pengadaan kapal angkut tank ini didukung dari anggaran pinjaman dalam negeri pada Rencana Startegis (Renstra) 2015-2019 Rp 360 miliar.

Kata dia, pengadaan kapal tersebut merupakan bagian dari program pembangunan kekuatan pertahanan untuk mendukung pelaksanaan operasi militer dalam rangka menjaga dan mempertahankan kedaulatan NKRI.

“_Kapal ini juga digunakan untuk pelaksanaan operasi militer non-perang pada masa damai,_” jelasnya.

Kata dia, pembangunan kapal tersebut merupakan salah satu bentuk pembinaan industri dalam negeri.

Dengan tujuan untuk meningkatkan kemampuan dan keahlian dalam membangun KRI sejenis di masa mendatang.

“_Harapan saya prosesi first steel cutting ini akan menjadi awal yang baik untuk kelanjutan proyek pengerjaan kapal angkut tank ini seterusnya,_” ujarnya.

“_Hal ini selaras dengan tujuan pemerintah Indonesia dalam mewujudkan sumber daya manusia yang unggul untuk memajukan Indonesia_,” harapnya.

Komisaris PT Bandar Abadi, Stanley Rojali, mengatakan, akan berusaha mengerjakan proyek tersebut sesuai dengan jadwal dan menghasilkan kapal dengan kualitas yang prima.

“_Proyek ini telah ditandatangani bulan Februari 2019 dan kontrak efektifnya baru terlaksana tanggal 16 September 2019,_” tuturnya.

Menurutnya, proyek tersebut merupakan proyek perdana Kapal Angkatan Laut yang bekerja sama dengan PT Bandar Abadi.

“_Spesifikasi teknis Kapal Angkut Tank; AT-8 dan AT-9 ini memiliki panjang 117,0 meter, lebar 16,4 meter, tinggi 9,5 meter, draft 3,0 meter serta memiliki main engines (permesian utama,red), ABC 16DZC-100-188 2X4800 HP_,” terangnya.(*zis*) 

* ☠ Batam Pos *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> *Kemenhan Bangun 2 Kapal Angkut Tank*
> 
> 
> 
> *Kapal Pengangkutan Tank Rp 360 miliar Diproduksi di Batam*
> 
> *Kabaranahan Kementerian Pertahanan RI, Mayjen TNI Budi Prijono (dua dari kiri) berfoto bersama setelah melakukan first steel cutting kapal angkut Tank AT-8 dan AT-9. [Foto: Azis Maulana/batampos.co.id] ☆*
> 
> *K*epala Badan Sarana Pertahanan (Kabaranahan) Kementerian Pertahanan RI, Mayjen TNI Budi Prijono menyambangi PT Bandar Abadi, guna melakukan _first steel cutting _(pemotongan plat pertama) proyek pembangunan Kapal Angkut Tank AT-8 dan AT-9.
> 
> “_Barusan telah kita ikuti bersama prosesi pemotongan plat pertama pengadaan Kapal Angkut Tank AT-8 dan AT-9 untuk TNI Angkatan Laut,_” ujarnya, Jumat (18/10/2019).
> 
> Prosesi pemotongan plat ini lanjutnya, merupakan salah satu momen penting dalam proses pembangunan kapal sepanjang 117 meter dan juga menandai dimulainya pembangunan struktur badan kapal.
> 
> Budi mengatakan, pengadaan kapal angkut tank ini didukung dari anggaran pinjaman dalam negeri pada Rencana Startegis (Renstra) 2015-2019 Rp 360 miliar.
> 
> Kata dia, pengadaan kapal tersebut merupakan bagian dari program pembangunan kekuatan pertahanan untuk mendukung pelaksanaan operasi militer dalam rangka menjaga dan mempertahankan kedaulatan NKRI.
> 
> “_Kapal ini juga digunakan untuk pelaksanaan operasi militer non-perang pada masa damai,_” jelasnya.
> 
> Kata dia, pembangunan kapal tersebut merupakan salah satu bentuk pembinaan industri dalam negeri.
> 
> Dengan tujuan untuk meningkatkan kemampuan dan keahlian dalam membangun KRI sejenis di masa mendatang.
> 
> “_Harapan saya prosesi first steel cutting ini akan menjadi awal yang baik untuk kelanjutan proyek pengerjaan kapal angkut tank ini seterusnya,_” ujarnya.
> 
> “_Hal ini selaras dengan tujuan pemerintah Indonesia dalam mewujudkan sumber daya manusia yang unggul untuk memajukan Indonesia_,” harapnya.
> 
> Komisaris PT Bandar Abadi, Stanley Rojali, mengatakan, akan berusaha mengerjakan proyek tersebut sesuai dengan jadwal dan menghasilkan kapal dengan kualitas yang prima.
> 
> “_Proyek ini telah ditandatangani bulan Februari 2019 dan kontrak efektifnya baru terlaksana tanggal 16 September 2019,_” tuturnya.
> 
> Menurutnya, proyek tersebut merupakan proyek perdana Kapal Angkatan Laut yang bekerja sama dengan PT Bandar Abadi.
> 
> “_Spesifikasi teknis Kapal Angkut Tank; AT-8 dan AT-9 ini memiliki panjang 117,0 meter, lebar 16,4 meter, tinggi 9,5 meter, draft 3,0 meter serta memiliki main engines (permesian utama,red), ABC 16DZC-100-188 2X4800 HP_,” terangnya.(*zis*)
> 
> * ☠ Batam Pos *


our govt also need to invest on their shipyard infrastructure , most of the batam shipyard i see installed above plain red dirt , try to give them some drydock + gantry crane , if the batam shipyard complex looks like this








they could probably double the production pace


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> our govt also need to invest on their shipyard infrastructure , most of the batam shipyard i see installed above plain red dirt , try to give them some drydock + gantry crane , if the batam shipyard complex looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they could probably double the production pace



Government cant give investment like that, thats depend on the shipyard itself. What government can do is giving more order by fair tender, giving them competitive edge against their competitor and let them grow naturally.


----------



## Kansel

EV-22, AEWC variant of V-22 




I wonder if we're looking for osprey and this variant for our future LHD and penerbad maybe


----------



## Cromwell

TD-2000 SHORAD system from China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> EV-22, AEWC variant of V-22
> View attachment 585112
> 
> I wonder if we're looking for osprey and this variant for our future LHD and penerbad maybe


The price bruh but yeah it is very usefull dropping marine or army

Usd 72.1 million = 1.018.592.750.000,00 Rupiah Indonesia
(From google)

Chinook best for buck 

(If we want osprey maybe wait for 10-15 years later)


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> TD-2000 SHORAD system from China
> View attachment 585113


----------



## 182

Ruhnama said:


> @182
> 
> What kind patrol ship AD buy? Are AD need a patrol ship?



maybe this one,

*Trial Steadfast Marine Speedboat KMC V24 - TNI AD*









__ https://www.facebook.com/

















*KMC V24-DENBEKANG IX-44-02-MATARAM*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Helicopters, Drone and Boeing aircraft deployed to secure inauguration*
12 minutes ago





Chief of the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto and Chief of the Indonesian Police General Tito Karnavian checked security situation in Jakarta, particularly in the Parliament Building and Presidential Palace areas, ahead of the inauguration of Joko Widodo (Jokowi) as President and Ma'ruf Amin as Vice President for the 2019-2024 period.

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Chief of the Indonesian Defences Forces (TNI) Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto has said the military and the Indonesian Police (Polri) deploy several helicopters, drones and Boeing aircraft for air security during the presidential inauguration.

"For air security, TNI and Polri maintain the coordination," Tjahjanto said here on Sunday.

Tjahjanto and Polri Chief General Tito Karnavian checked security situation in Jakarta, particularly in the Parliament Building and Presidential Palace areas, ahead of the inauguration of Joko Widodo (Jokowi) as President and Ma'ruf Amin as Vice President for the 2019-2024 period.

Several helicopters are deployed to secure areas around the Presidential Palace and Parliament Building, the location of the presidential inauguration ceremony.

Related news: Several leaders pay courtesy calls on Jokowi prior to inauguration

TNI has also deployed Boeing aircraft to conduct aerial monitoring of every movement in certain posts considered critical.

"We also deploy drones that keep on watching over across the capital city area against possible threat," the military chief said.

All monitoring results are reported to the Main Command Post located on Merdeka Barat avenue so TNI and Polri personnel can carry out real time monitoring of prone areas.

Based on the monitoring so far, every thing is smooth and safe, as well as under control to secure the presidential inauguration.

"Insya Allah, everything runs smoothly and safe," Hadi Tjahjanto said.

Related news: 17 heads of state to attend presidential inauguration

In the meantime, the inauguration of Joko Widodo-Ma'ruf Amin will be held at 2 p.m. local time at the Parliament Building.

Some 31 thousand personnel from Polri and TNI are deployed to secure the event and readied in three rings.

The first ring is the venue of the ceremony at the Parliament Building area secured by the Presidential Security Force.

The second and third rings are the areas around the Parliament Complex guarded by the military and police personnel.

Since representatives from foreign countries are also to attend the ceremony, the Jakarta Police have also readied security personnel to guard the guests.

Head of the People's Consultative Assembly (MPR) Bambang Soesatyo earlier told the media that 17 heads of state and governments as well as special envoys, and 168 foreign ambassadors confirmed their presence in the inauguration ceremony.

Among the foreign leaders are Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad; Singaporean Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong, Australian Prime Minister Scott Morrison, and China's Vice President Wang Qishan.

Related news: C Java residents urged to secure Jokowi's presidential inauguration

Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/13...eing-aircraft-deployed-to-secure-inauguration


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> TD-2000 SHORAD system from China
> View attachment 585113



Around 1,5 million US dollar?


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Does China made stuff compatible with DL 16? I heard some reason we purchase CH-4 cause its DL16 ready to compatible it. Idk about qw3 systems or others


----------



## Kansel

Hoping in the near future our current DPM camo being replaced with MTP camo or even multi scale camouflage. Hopefully there's no more such things like "saya lebih tua jadi saya lebih tau"

Also changing airforce old traditional livery into something modern like RAAF, USAF or RSAF maybe digital ones


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Hoping in the near future our current DPM camo being replaced with MTP camo or even multi scale camouflage. Hopefully there's no more such things like "saya lebih tua jadi saya lebih tau"
> 
> 
> Also changing airforce old traditional livery into something modern like RAAF, USAF or RSAF maybe digital ones



Solid color like just plain gray or abu abu tua like color in KRI i think it is more good to see than sky blue camo we use now.

For camo like Kopaska or Kostrad one look very modern and stylish. Imho


----------



## cabatli_53

Ruhnama said:


> Israel weaponry  philipine navy use spike for their navy missile
> 
> Or we can use kornet rusia
> 
> Or if someone didnt like israeli and likr western style weapon we can choose this
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/karaok-javelin-equivalent-turkish-atgm-is-revealed.583985/page-2
> 
> They have omtas for longer range.








The OMTAS missile was developed to replace the TOW and Kornet missiles that are in the inventory of Turkish Land Forces. It is a fire/forget-update missile with lock on before-after launch and top/direct attack capabilities. However, The Navy has requested a short range anti-ship missile called Temren that is going to
be derived from UMTAS. UMtAS is the bigger variant of OMTAS by its range. Navy’s Temren Block-1 will have a range of 18 + km (Hellfire replacement) and Block-2 variant will exceed the 50km range (replacement for Penguin missile)...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> Hoping in the near future our current DPM camo being replaced with MTP camo or even multi scale camouflage.



So far for jungle environment (tropical rainforest) I've only found 2 pattern that are very effective if they are NIR treated (all weather). They are ;

A-TACS CAMO FG*™*






KRYPTEK MANDRAKE*™*






Although other pattern may look like "tropical" in appearance they may not perform as well as those above or not as capable for all weather usage.
Some example of those other "tropical" look alike

MULTICAM*®* TROPIC






A-TACS CAMO FGX*™*






However if I personally need to choose (of which I already did for my backpack), I choose KRYPTEK MANDRAKE*™* because for our eyes it look very similar to "Batik" albeit in greenish color.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

cabatli_53 said:


> The OMTAS missile was developed to replace the TOW and Kornet missiles that are in the inventory of Turkish Land Forces. It is a fire/forget-update missile with lock on before-after launch and top/direct attack capabilities. However, The Navy has requested a short range anti-ship missile called Temren that is going to
> be derived from UMTAS. UMtAS is the bigger variant of OMTAS by its range. Navy’s Temren Block-1 will have a range of 18 + km (Hellfire replacement) and Block-2 variant will exceed the 50km range (replacement for Penguin missile)...



Are temren block 2 more heavier than the temren block 1?
Temren block 1 already in oprational right



trishna_amṛta said:


> A-TACS CAMO FG*™*


Sometimes i see it like kopassus new camo
Samar
And in photo i see it is blended with environment (as it name samar ya samar2 toh jehehe)

Can we use kearifan lokal to make camo hehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nametag

Seriously? TD-2000 again?


----------



## cabatli_53

Ruhnama said:


> Are temren block 2 more heavier than the temren block 1?
> Temren block 1 already in oprational right
> 
> 
> Sometimes i see it like kopassus new camo
> Samar
> And in photo i see it is blended with environment (as it name samar ya samar2 toh jehehe)
> 
> Can we use kearifan lokal to make camo hehehe




They are in development at present. In recent years, Navy tested a UMTAS-L ATGM to make sure its effectiveness on sea level targets and they are satisfied. Temren missiles will be integrated on SeaHawk helicopters and Assault boats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

cabatli_53 said:


> They are in development at present. In recent years, Navy tested a UMTAS-L ATGM to make sure its effectiveness on sea level targets and they are satisfied. Temren missiles will be integrated on SeaHawk helicopters primerily and Assault boats.
> 
> View attachment 585317



Aren't the spacing distance between that tug and the target barge is too tight?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

trishna_amṛta said:


> Aren't the spacing distance between that tug and the target barge is too tight?




Tug just carried the target barge to the open sea and leave it alone before firing trials commence. The missile was dummy, lack of warhead. If It had an active tandem warhead, There won’t be a small hole in the center of target barge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

trishna_amṛta said:


> Aren't the spacing distance between that tug and the target barge is too tight?



Salah tembak wassalam bro
I think same what if the missile miss target hehhehe


----------



## Kansel

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...i-menhan-jokowi-prabowo-saya-akan-kerja-keras

I think its a fix that Mr. Prabowo going to be our MoD for the next 5 year i hope he will succeed current mef and fullfill the target

Semoga aja tiap keputusan yang dia buat mau di pembelian alutsista or everything gak terhalang pengaruh politik also, semoga sejalan sama program panglima tni&kepala satuan masing2 matra


----------



## Rayadipa

Kansel said:


> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...i-menhan-jokowi-prabowo-saya-akan-kerja-keras
> 
> I think its a fix that Mr. Prabowo going to be our MoD for the next 5 year i hope he will succeed current mef and fullfill the target
> 
> Semoga aja tiap keputusan yang dia buat mau di pembelian alutsista or everything gak terhalang pengaruh politik also, semoga sejalan sama program panglima tni&kepala satuan masing2 matra



Atleast he will be better than the current MoD.
No GFP bullsh*t


----------



## Ruhnama

Gombal firepower
Moga aja perkembangan alutsista buat 3 matra berimbang


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...i-menhan-jokowi-prabowo-saya-akan-kerja-keras
> 
> I think its a fix that Mr. Prabowo going to be our MoD for the next 5 year i hope he will succeed current mef and fullfill the target
> 
> Semoga aja tiap keputusan yang dia buat mau di pembelian alutsista or everything gak terhalang pengaruh politik also, semoga sejalan sama program panglima tni&kepala satuan masing2 matra



I'm wondering how he will enter USA if he need to go there for procurement related business


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> I'm wondering how he will enter USA if he need to go there for procurement related business



His vice minister who will do the job

Btw, which one is suited for Prabowo complex 









I dont think he will inspect his troops by riding horses


----------



## barjo

Nike said:


> His vice minister who will do the job
> 
> Btw, which one is suited for Prabowo complex
> 
> View attachment 585421
> View attachment 585422
> 
> 
> I dont think he will inspect his troops by riding horses
> 
> View attachment 585423


LOL as long as not camel sis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

barjo said:


> LOL as long as not camel sis



Prabowo is very secular by nature, camel is reserved for Kadrun forces like HRS or Eggy Sudjana

Morning from PT DI 






behind the scene








I am suspecting, countries who operated CH 4 before us is not much proficient and cut the slack in training and comprehession phase

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

Kansel said:


> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...i-menhan-jokowi-prabowo-saya-akan-kerja-keras
> 
> I think its a fix that Mr. Prabowo going to be our MoD for the next 5 year i hope he will succeed current mef and fullfill the target
> 
> Semoga aja tiap keputusan yang dia buat mau di pembelian alutsista or everything gak terhalang pengaruh politik also, semoga sejalan sama program panglima tni&kepala satuan masing2 matra



Woow ...Indonesia will have "Menteri Pertahanan Rasa Presiden".. 

His appoinment is also a signal that Suharto familly has succeed to gain its political power ...,


----------



## Ruhnama

barjo said:


> LOL as long as not camel sis


War elephant like a mughal or indian


----------



## Kansel

trishna_amṛta said:


> I'm wondering how he will enter USA if he need to go there for procurement related business


Thats what im afraid remembering we're going to procure many items from USA ,but in the end it depends on Mr Jokowi tho



Nike said:


> His vice minister who will do the job
> 
> Btw, which one is suited for Prabowo complex
> 
> View attachment 585421
> View attachment 585422
> 
> 
> I dont think he will inspect his troops by riding horses
> 
> View attachment 585423


If he inspecting his troops with riding horses it would've been quite badass tho


----------



## barjo

UMNOPutra said:


> Woow ...Indonesia will have "Menteri Pertahanan Rasa Presiden"..
> 
> His appoinment is also a signal that Suharto familly has succeed to gain its political power ...,


Deng Xiaoping famously said "_It doesn't matter whether a cat is black or white, as long as it catches mice_." This is taken to mean that as long as the economy works, it is a good economy. He spoke these words long before the reform and opening-up of China's economy, but they have become synonymous with that phenomenon. Bla... bla.... bla.....


----------



## afiq0110

Kira kira bagus nggak nih ?

https://jakartagreater.com/adex-2019-hanwha-defense-luncurkan-tank-amfibi-baru/

Jika Korea jadi pensiunkan 200 unit... Lumayan banyak untuk akuisisi... Mengejar kuantitas, kemudian baru improvement... Pasti bisa nego murah... Dan pastinya nggak akan semahal biaya akuisisi pesawat terbang atau kapal perang


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> I dont think he will inspect his troops by riding horses
> 
> View attachment 585423



Got to admit he really know few things about horse. That is Sandalwood Pony which is a cross between Sumbawa Pony with Arabian breed (kearifan lokal + kimpoian aseng)


----------



## Gundala

trishna_amṛta said:


> I'm wondering how he will enter USA if he need to go there for procurement related business


LOL I asked the same things my self, the future defence relation to US would be interesting to see if Prabowo become Menhan.



Nike said:


> His vice minister who will do the job
> 
> Btw, which one is suited for Prabowo complex
> 
> View attachment 585421
> View attachment 585422
> 
> 
> I dont think he will inspect his troops by riding horses
> 
> View attachment 585423


Prabowo complex  thats a good one 
Anyway, I remembered old news about his trip to Dubai with some Russians house representatives

https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...o-ke-dubai-bersama-sekretariat-parlemen-rusia

I wonder if Russia going to have more chance in selling their military equipment then before? Anything is possible now? No F16 and more SU35 perhaps? Oh well Politics is always interesting to see 



afiq0110 said:


> Kira kira bagus nggak nih ?
> 
> https://jakartagreater.com/adex-2019-hanwha-defense-luncurkan-tank-amfibi-baru/
> 
> Jika Korea jadi pensiunkan 200 unit... Lumayan banyak untuk akuisisi... Mengejar kuantitas, kemudian baru improvement... Pasti bisa nego murah... Dan pastinya nggak akan semahal biaya akuisisi pesawat terbang atau kapal perang


Kayaknya kalo yang kayak gitu ga perlu bekas untuk saat2 kyk sekarang. Nambah tank juga musti lihat kemampuan mobilisasi TNI AL sendiri yg masih kita kejar. Saat2 sekarang ini mending beli baru walaupun cuman katakanlah cuman mampu 30 unit. Ingat asset baru ga cuman beli barangnya aja tp juga tempat naronya, spare partnya, pelatihan dan banyak lagi yg lain.


----------



## Var Dracon

trishna_amṛta said:


> Got to admit he really know few things about horse. That is Sandalwood Pony which is a cross between Sumbawa Pony with Arabian breed (kearifan lokal + kimpoian aseng)


That's not a sandalwood pony. They are much smaller than that. Hence the name "pony".


----------



## Kansel

I see people on Internet saying goodbye to russia weaponry cause the next MoD (prabowo probably) is a "good friend of America"

I want to ask what makes him called as a good friend of America is it a pure sarcasm or no?


----------



## Gundala

Kansel said:


> I see people on Internet saying goodbye to russia weaponry cause the next MoD (prabowo probably) is a "good friend of America"
> 
> I want to ask what makes him called as a good friend of America is it a pure sarcasm or no?


Nah, its a politic. No "musuh abadi" or "teman abadi", its all about common interest. If the interest is in line then it works, if not then detour will happen. Defence is part of National Interest which include international politics, economic, ideology. In international relations it will meet with other nation national interest as well, this is when and where the interaction will begin. I personally "tepok jidad" if he become Menhan, but my oppinion dont matter. So he prolly can lean more to the other side but doesnt mean he wont go to the opposite side either


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> I see people on Internet saying goodbye to russia weaponry cause the next MoD (prabowo probably) is a "good friend of America"
> 
> I want to ask what makes him called as a good friend of America is it a pure sarcasm or no?



His brother made a pidato about that

https://nasional.kompas.com/read/20...rabowo.Pro-Amerika.Beredar.di.Medsos?page=all

i am suspecting Prabowo had deep connection with Israeli entity, fosteres during his exile days in Jordania. Afterall he is several times met with Israeli rep...

*'Former rival' Prabowo to become Jokowi's defense minister*
21st Oct 2019 19:57





The General Chief of Gerindra Party, Prabowo Subianto (left), and the Deputy Chief of Gerindra Party Edhy Prabowo (right) deliver a press statement after holding talks with President Joko Widodo about ministerial position at Presidential Palace in Jakarta on Monday, October 21, 2019. (ANTARA/Desca Lidya Natalia/Sw)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The chief of the Greater Indonesia Movement (Gerindra) Party, Prabowo Subianto, who was Joko Widodo’s (Jokowi) rival in the election, claimed he was ready to support the Jokowi administration’s Working Cabinet II by focusing on the defense sector. "I am allowed to state that President Jokowi asked me to help him in the defense sector," Prabowo said at the Presidential Palace Complex in Jakarta Monday evening.

Prabowo, accompanied by the deputy of his party, Edhy Prabowo, arrived at 4:15 p.m. and met Jokowi in the palace for nearly an hour. He, and others who came before him, were all dressed in white shirts.

"The position of Edhy Prabowo, will be informed by the President himself. It, perhaps, will be confirmed later, but it was clear he will be announcing this matter on Wednesday, October 23," Prabowo said.

Before his arrival at the Presidential Palace, Prabowo met Jokowi at Merdeka Palace on October 11, 2019, where they discussed the opportunity of Gerindra joining the government.

Apart from Prabowo, several other figures, who also arrived at the Presidential Palace this morning were South Minahasa Mayor Christiany Eugenia Paruntu, Gojek founder Nadiem Makarim, President Commissioner NET Mediatama Wishnutama, and founder of Mahaka Group Erick Thohir.

On Sunday, October 20, President Jokowi revealed that he would be introducing his cabinet ministers on Monday, October 21.

The president affirmed on his social media account that the people he had selected were engaged in fields such as academics, bureaucracy, politics, religion, army, and police, and were expected to be innovative, productive, and hardworking. (INE)

Related news: Analyst backs synergy of Jokowi-Prabowo camps for stronger Indonesia
Related news: No need to enter cabinet to support government: Prabowo

EDITED BY INE

Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/135083/former-rival-prabowo-to-become-jokowis-defense-minister


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Var Dracon said:


> That's not a sandalwood pony. They are much smaller than that. Hence the name "pony".



Your mistaken Sandalwood pony vs Sumbawa pony. The Sumbawa pony is indeed smaller breed and not typically use for racing either but when they are crossbreed with Arabian breed (kimpoian aseng) they become Sandalwood pony and get exported to Australia


----------



## Raduga

Recently found this short teaser video on puspen TNI youtube account , is there any difference between "hard power diplomacy" and "defense diplomacy" , and does that mean we would get more shiny stuff from this "defense diplomacy" ?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Raduga said:


> Recently found this short teaser video on puspen TNI youtube account , is there any difference between "hard power diplomacy" and "defense diplomacy" , and does that mean we would get more shiny stuff from this "defense diplomacy" ?



hard power diplomacy = gunboat diplomacy or US style diplomacy
defense diplomacy = is typically involve in selling military hardware, security cooperation, provide training, or joint exercise.


----------



## Kansel

I wondered does our procurement going good without any problem later? Do US giving permission for prabowo to go to the US? Remembering most of our next procurement inserting US and most likely we'll purchase many items from them


----------



## initial_d

UMNOPutra said:


> Woow ...Indonesia will have "Menteri Pertahanan Rasa Presiden"..
> 
> His appoinment is also a signal that Suharto familly has succeed to gain its political power ...,


lama lama kebuka juga topenglu umno, udah bosan nyaru jadi orang malay ya, wkwkwkwkw udah deh elu urusin aja toko lu di glodok sana


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Japan:tenno heika,banzai
China,korea and whole asean:sweating nervously


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Japan:tenno heika,banzai
> China,korea and whole asean:sweating nervously



Kuomintang and kuncantang will united  
Or
Sokor nokor united for a while


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Japan:tenno heika,banzai
> China,korea and whole asean:sweating nervously


Apa efeknya ke kita?
I can't really find any


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> Apa efeknya ke kita?
> I can't really find any


Now i must explain the meme? Well then its just like vietnam PTSD meme if you know about it (prolly)


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Now i must explain the meme? Well then its just like vietnam PTSD meme if you know about it (prolly)


The past is one thing. What I mean is about now and the future. 
Saya ga lihat aja itu pengaruh signifikan ke kita apa??


----------



## umigami




----------



## 182

22 October, 2019
SOURCE: FlightGlobal.com
BY: Greg Waldron
Seoul
Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) is forging ahead with sales efforts in the international advanced jet trainer/light attack market with the FA-50 after a stinging loss in the USA’s T-X competition.

Sang Choi is executive vice president and general manager of KAI’s business division. He is a veteran of the company’s overseas sales campaigns for the T-50 advanced jet trainer and its FA-50 light attack variant. He spoke with FlightGlobal at the recent Seoul ADEX show.

Though the T-50 and FA-50 has been broadly adopted by the Republic of Korea Air Force (RoKAF), and has won sales in the Philippines, Indonesia, Thailand, and Iraq, the programme’s ultimate ambition was the US Air Force’s T-X competition to replace the Northrop T-38. Lockheed was prime in the contract with a variant designated T-50a, but ultimately the deal went to Boeing/Saab team in September 2018.

“I can't say [losing T-X] has had no impact, but business is always ups and downs,” says Choi. “Losing T-X was just one programme out of many. My job is to encourage my people to keep going and we are focusing on FA-50. We’re talking with Indonesia, Philippines, Argentina, and Botswana.”

Indonesia and the Philippines would represent follow-on buys. Jakarta operates 15 T-50Is in the trainer role – it had 16, but one crashed in 2015. Choi says the number is not clear, but that the FA-50 could potentially replace Jakarta’s 15 Northrop F-5 E/F fighters, which Cirium fleets data show as retired.

continue reading: _flightglobal_

so now, FA-50 for F-5 E/F ? is it true...


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> The past is one thing. What I mean is about now and the future.
> Saya ga lihat aja itu pengaruh signifikan ke kita apa??


Nothing, its just a goddamn joke


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Nothing, its just a goddamn joke


Little joke for a day. Dengan dosis yg cukup


----------



## Var Dracon

Pindad motorcycle? KLX 250 cc which looks like based on Kawasaki motorcycle of the same name ...
But why does it has pindad logo on the engine and the seat?






Pindad amphibious boat, that is basically boat with tracked propulsion





Pindad taser





Pindad taser-flashlight staff





Very strong flashlight "gun", used to blind target





Platform intrusion emergency stop system, an emergency braking system for train station

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> Little joke for a day. Dengan dosis yg cukup


You got me bro, no need to be serious all time all day. take a chill pill





INDONESIA
*SEKJEN KEMHAN RI – AS BAHAS PENGADAAN PESAWAT HERCULES 130J5*
22 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Sekjen Kemhan Laksdya TNI Agus Setiadji S.A.P., M.A., menerima kunjungan kehormatan the Acting Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense (DASP) for South and Southeast Asia Mr. Christopher Johnston, Selasa (22/10), di Kantor Kemhan, Jakarta.

Dilansir dari laman _Kemhan_ (22/ 10/ 2019), Pertemuan kedua negara sahabat ini diantaranya membahas kerjasama industri pertahanan khususnya dalam pengadaan pesawat Hercules 130J5.

Kepada delegasi Amerika, Sekjen Kemhan berharap penandatanganan kontrak yang telah dilakukan beberapa waktu lalu semakin meningkatkan kerjasama kedua negara.

Selain itu Sekjen Kemhan berharap kedepan pihak Amerika dapat membantu percepatan proses pengadaan pesawat Hercules 130J5.

Tidak menutup kemungkinan kedua negara dalam waktu dekat akan mengadakan pertemuan atau pembicaraan secara lebih intensif lagi.

Menanggapi hal tersebut, seperti dikatakan Mr. Johnston yang baru pertama menginjakkan kaki di Indonesia bahwa saat ini negaranya sedang memfokuskan di wilayah di Indo Pacific. Amerika berharap dapat menjadi partner yang baik bagi Indonesia dalam bidang pertahanan.

_Photo: C-130 J (Wiki)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

Var Dracon said:


> Pindad taser



If they sell to public I want this



Var Dracon said:


> Pindad taser-flashlight staff



And this for self defense hehehehe.

Pindad working on many railroad project. Also that PIES system as i search it, it used in canada.

Btw if you search PIES you will find that there is two produce this system Pindad and Azti malaysia.
And guess what? Malay system inpired by canada system and that canada system made by pindad

Sorry too oot talking about railway system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*PTDI – VIETNAM TEKEN LOI PEMBELIAN PESAWAT DAN HELIKOPTER*
22 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_PTDI melakukan ferry flight 2 (dua) unit pesawat terbang NC212i untuk Angkatan Udara Filipina (8/ 6). (PT DI)_

Vietnam telah menandatangani _Letter of Intent (LoI)_ pembelian produk kedirgantaraan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), kata diplomat RI pada Jumat 18 Oktober 2019.


Dilansir dari laman _Liputan6_ (18/ 10/ 2019), Rincian pembelian itu meliputi sebuah _fixed-wing_ _aircraft_ dan helikopter untuk maskapai Vietstar Airlines.

“(Kami) baru selesai dari PTDI penandatanganan _Letter of Intent_ (_LoI_) pembelian satu pesawat NC212i _40 seaters_ dan rencana pembelian satu helikopter untuk keperluan evakuasi medis oleh Vietstar Airlines,” kata Fungsi Ekonomi KJRI Ho Chi Minh City, Musa Derek Sairwona.

“Tapi sifatnya masih _LoI_, yang kemudian akan dilanjutkan dengan pembahasan teknis pembayaran serta spesifikasi barang,” lanjut Musa yang belum merinci nilai pembelian dan tanggal serah-terima karena masih dalam tataran “negosiasi.”

Ini bukan pertama kalinya Vietnam melirik pesawat PTDI buatan Indonesia.

Pada 15 Mei 2018 lalu, Angkatan Udara Vietnam telah menerima dua unit pesawat NC212i, dan 6 Juni 2018 kembali dikirimkan 1 unit dari total 3 unit yang mereka pesan.

Celah Potensi Ekspor Pesawat Indonesia ke Vietnam Masih Besar

Pada kesempatan terpisah, Duta Besar RI untuk Vietnam Ibnu Hadi menjelaskan, kesepakatan pembelian produk kedirgantaraan itu merupakan tindak lanjut dari temu bilateral antara PTDI, KJRI Ho Chi Minh, dengan pihak Vietnam pada sela-sela Trade Expo Indonesia 2019 pekan ini.

“Pembicaraannya positif dan berbuah hasil konkret,” kata Dubes Ibnu Hadi soal transaksi itu, dalam sebuah pengarahan kepada jurnalis di Jakarta, Jumat 18 Oktober.

Hadi juga menggarisbawahi nilai positif dari transaksi itu, yang menurutnya mampu mendongkrak signifikan _trade value_ dan _volume _Indonesia ke Vietnam.

“_Value-nya_ besar walaupun cuma satu-dua (pesawat), dibandingkan kita misalnya mengekspor komoditas lain seperti produk barang rumah tangga,” jelas Hadi.

Dubes Hadi juga menjelaskan bahwa potensi PTDI untuk mengekspor lebih banyak lagi produknya ke Vietnam sangat terbuka lebar.

“Untuk perusahaan _mid-tier_ seperti PTDI, tak banyak saingannya untuk pasar Vietnam. Jadi peluang untuk peningkatan ekspor ke sana masih besar sekali,” kata Hadi.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

INDONESIA
*LAUT CHINA SELATAN KEMBALI MEMANAS, TNI AL BERSIAGA DI AREA UTARA*
22 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Danlantamal XIII Tarakan Laksamana Pertama TNI Judijanto memberikan penghormatan kepada KRI Teluk Ende 518 di dermaga Tanjung Bara, Selasa (22/ 10/ 2019). (Tribunnews)_

Laut China Selatan Kembali Memanas, TNI AL Bersiaga di Area Utara. Beberapa hari ini kondisi perairan Laut China Selatan kembali memanas. Hal tersebut dikarenakan kapal milik Amerika Serikat kembali berlayar di area China.


Dilansir dari laman _Tribunnews_ (22/ 10/ 2019), Dengan memanasnya politik atas air ini tentu diperhatikan oleh pemerintah Republik Indonesia.

Bahkan pos dan armada laut bersiaga di beberapa lokasi. Salah satunya di perairan laut Ambalat Kalimantan Utara.

Melalu Danlantamal XIII Tarakan Laksamana Pertama TNI Judijanto menjamin dengan memanasnya politik kedua negara tidak berimbas ke Indonesia.

“Barier ibu kota negara ancaman dari luar salah satu isu hubungan China dan Amerika patut kita waspadai dan tidak bisa menghindar. Ini merupakan suatu tantangan yang harus kita hadapi,” ucap Judijanto.

Ia memastikan posisi Indonesia tidak mendukung dari salah satu negara. Hanya saja TNI AL di area Kalimantan Utara khususnya di bawah Lantamal XIII Tarakan tetap siaga di area laut perbatasan.

“Memposisikan kita di posisi tepat. Kita berteman dengan China dan Amerika. Jangan sampai jika terjadi konflik berimbas kepada Indonesia,” kata Judijanto.

Sejak beberapa pekan terakhir, situasi di kawasan tersebut kembali memanas.

Terutama sejak bulan lalu ketika kapal perusak AL Amerika Serikat mulai berlayar di dekat pulau-pulau yang diklaim China

China menyalahkan AS karena telah meningkatkan ketegangan dengan mengirim kapal perang dan pesawat militer ke wilayah tersebut.

Bahkan Malaysia sendiri juga mulai memperkuat armada laut di perairan Malaysia.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


----------



## Nike

Its all clear, Prabowo right now is minister of Defense. Wish he can push modernization of TNI, abolish Bela Negara programme, push agenda to reduce the presence of military regional command in Java, Sumatra and Kalimantan and replaced it with Division size units, means to convert all of military KOREM/KORAMIL into combatant units. Better to have small size military, but all of them is combatant with sophisticated weapons and doctrine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Kansel said:


> You got me bro, no need to be serious all time all day. take a chill pill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDONESIA
> *SEKJEN KEMHAN RI – AS BAHAS PENGADAAN PESAWAT HERCULES 130J5*
> 22 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> Sekjen Kemhan Laksdya TNI Agus Setiadji S.A.P., M.A., menerima kunjungan kehormatan the Acting Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense (DASP) for South and Southeast Asia Mr. Christopher Johnston, Selasa (22/10), di Kantor Kemhan, Jakarta.
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _Kemhan_ (22/ 10/ 2019), Pertemuan kedua negara sahabat ini diantaranya membahas kerjasama industri pertahanan khususnya dalam pengadaan pesawat Hercules 130J5.
> 
> Kepada delegasi Amerika, Sekjen Kemhan berharap penandatanganan kontrak yang telah dilakukan beberapa waktu lalu semakin meningkatkan kerjasama kedua negara.
> 
> Selain itu Sekjen Kemhan berharap kedepan pihak Amerika dapat membantu percepatan proses pengadaan pesawat Hercules 130J5.
> 
> Tidak menutup kemungkinan kedua negara dalam waktu dekat akan mengadakan pertemuan atau pembicaraan secara lebih intensif lagi.
> 
> Menanggapi hal tersebut, seperti dikatakan Mr. Johnston yang baru pertama menginjakkan kaki di Indonesia bahwa saat ini negaranya sedang memfokuskan di wilayah di Indo Pacific. Amerika berharap dapat menjadi partner yang baik bagi Indonesia dalam bidang pertahanan.
> 
> _Photo: C-130 J (Wiki)_
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)_


Eh I confuse, they already signed the contract for Hercules? I havent read any news about it


----------



## Kansel

Gundala said:


> Eh I confuse, they already signed the contract for Hercules? I havent read any news about it





> Selain itu Sekjen Kemhan berharap kedepan pihak Amerika dapat membantu percepatan proses pengadaan pesawat Hercules 130J5.
> 
> Tidak menutup kemungkinan kedua negara dalam waktu dekat akan mengadakan pertemuan atau pembicaraan secara lebih intensif lagi.



Basically we want the hercules Contract to be accelerated


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> Its all clear, Prabowo right now is minister of Defense. Wish he can push modernization of TNI, abolish Bela Negara programme, push agenda to reduce the presence of military regional command in Java, Sumatra and Kalimantan and replaced it with Division size units, means to convert all of military KOREM/KORAMIL into combatant units. Better to have small size military, but all of them is combatant with sophisticated weapons and doctrine.


Ditto, tho I think Prabowo was placed to deal with domestic threat. He is capable on doing it, but I am not yet sure about military building to deal with outside threat. I was hoping Menhan can push the network centric program so younger blood migh be needed to know and deal with that kind of new technology.



Kansel said:


> Basically we want the hercules Contract to be accelerated


Oh my bad, I was reading it differently


Kansel said:


> Kepada delegasi Amerika, Sekjen Kemhan berharap penandatanganan kontrak yang telah dilakukan beberapa waktu lalu semakin meningkatkan kerjasama kedua negara.
> 
> Selain itu Sekjen Kemhan berharap kedepan pihak Amerika dapat membantu percepatan proses pengadaan pesawat Hercules 130J5.


----------



## Ruhnama

Domestic matter in bahasa :

Pas debat dlu seinget ane prabowo menyinggung soal tni lemah, kondisi tni, anggaran tni dsb. Moga aja dia masih sadar ama yg kmrn dia bilang pas debat dlu


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> Domestic matter in bahasa :
> 
> Pas debat dlu seinget ane prabowo menyinggung soal tni lemah, kondisi tni, anggaran tni dsb. Moga aja dia masih sadar ama yg kmrn dia bilang pas debat dlu



Campaign rhetoric dan Real Politika sudah pasti berbeda lach. Walaupun kalau Prabowo di posisi MenHan saya sich masih no problem lach, tapi beberapa posisi menteri2x yg lain itu yg konyol


----------



## GraveDigger388

Ruhnama said:


> Domestic matter in bahasa :
> 
> Pas debat dlu seinget ane prabowo menyinggung soal tni lemah, kondisi tni, anggaran tni dsb. Moga aja dia masih sadar ama yg kmrn dia bilang pas debat dlu


He just didn't see things through rose-tinted glasses.

Menurut saya itu realistis sih...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.com/indonesia/amp/indonesia-50136600

People already throw pessimistic opinion towards him lol



trishna_amṛta said:


> tapi beberapa posisi menteri2x yg lain itu yg konyol


Example? Is it Mendikbud? KKP?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> Example? Is it Mendikbud? KKP?



It's the MendikBud and MenKomInfo that bother me a lot


----------



## Kansel

trishna_amṛta said:


> It's the MendikBud and MenKomInfo that bother me a lot


Yeah Jokowi say there will be Menteri digital ekonomi, I'm really optimistic when nadiem resign from gojek i thought he will fill that spot, unfortunately he don't. I mean Mendikbud, nadiem? Wtf

Also is this true? Don't even make sense cause anggaran modernisasi alutsista 2019 aja dapet 75 T http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2018/10/belanja-alutsista-tahun-2019-mencapai.html?m=1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> Also is this true? Don't even make sense cause anggaran modernisasi alutsista 2019 aja dapet 75 T http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2018/10/belanja-alutsista-tahun-2019-mencapai.html?m=1
> View attachment 585615



From the latest news Prabowo haven't receive the official _handover _of Department of Defence from mr. RR because he went straight home due to the lack of sleeping in the previous days (completely understandable).

TBH I kinda hoping that Prabowo will bring his business acumen into Department of Defense to encourage our Military Industrial Complex to become more like US MIC in which they also selling their defense derivative products into commercial market (industrial products & components)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

trishna_amṛta said:


> It's the MendikBud and MenKomInfo that bother me a lot



Now dikti under mendikbud again. What i dont like that who is he in menkominfo. Why not makarim in menkominfo?

Tut wuri handayani


----------



## Kansel

*Pekerjaan Rumah Sudah Menanti Menhan Baru*

23 Oktober 2019




Pencapaian 3 Menhan periode sebelumnya yang telah dinilai sukses (graphic : Defense Studies)

*Ini 3 PR Besar Prabowo sebagai Menhan*

Jakarta - Prabowo Subianto resmi dilantik sebagai Menteri Pertahanan periode 2019-2024. Eks Danjen Kopassus itu punya tiga pekerjaan rumah (PR) sebagai menhan.

Anggota Fraksi Golkar yang kembali bertugas di Komisi I DPR, Meutya Hafid, mengungkap tugas-tugas bagi Prabowo itu. 

Pertama, Prabowo harus segera memenuhi Minimum Essential Force (MEF) atau kekuatan pokok minum yang merupakan proses untuk modernisasi alat utama sistem pertahanan (alusista) Indonesia.

"Target MEF alutsista Indonesia 100 persen tahun 2024 merupakan tugas utama Pak Prabowo. Hingga tahun 2019, MEF sudah mencapai progress 74 persen. Pemenuhan MEF 100 persen penting karena untuk memenuhi syarat minimal angkatan bersenjata kita bisa bertempur dan agar pertahanan Indonesia mempunyai efek deterrent," ujar Meutya kepada wartawan, Rabu (23/10/2019).

MEF sendiri dicanangkan oleh pemerintah Indonesia pada 2017 dan dibagi menjadi tiga rencana strategis (renstra) hingga 2024. 

Kemudian PR Prabowo kedua, kata Meutya, soal fokus terhadap industri pertahanan nasional.

"Industri pertahanan dalam negeri harus dikembangkan sehingga negara mampu memproduksi sendiri alutsista tanpa bergantung atau bahkan dikontrol negara lain. Bahkan ide pembentukan holding National Defense and Hightech Industries (NDHI) sudah ada, tinggal kita bahas bersama," ucapnya.

Pekerjaan besar ketiga Prabowo, menurut Meutya, adalah peningkatan sumber daya manusia (SDM) dan kesejahteraan personel TNI. 

Apalagi pada HUT TNI lalu, Presiden Jokowi juga sudah berjanji akan meningkatkan tunjangan bagi personel TNI hingga 80 persen pada 2020.

"DPR bersama Kemhan (Kementerian Pertahanan) sudah setuju untuk memberikan bantuan kredit perumahan bagi anggota TNI. Tentu kami harapkan kesejahteraan anggota TNI akan meningkat setiap tahunnya," kata Meutya.

"Selama ini DPR selalu mendukung berbagai langkah Menhan, di bidang legislasi pada akhir periode lalu kami mengesahkan UU Pengelolaan Sumber Daya Nasional (PSDN) yang diajukan Kemhan, bahkan Kemhan tahun anggaran 2020 mendapatkan alokasi anggaran Rp 127,4 Triliun atau yang terbesar dari seluruh kementerian lain. Harapan kami ke depan Menhan dapat bekerja sama dengan baik bersama DPR RI dalam mewujudkan semangat Pertahanan Nasional yang solid," tambah politikus Golkar tersebut.

Terlepas dari itu, Meutya Hafid memberikan selamat atas pelantikan Prabowo sebagai Menhan. Ia menyebut DPR optimis dengan penunjukan Ketum Gerindra itu oleh Jokowi untuk menangani bidang pertahanan.

"Penunjukan Prabowo Subanto sebagai Menhan menjadi kesempatan untuk merealisasikan ide pertahanan Indonesia yang kuat di darat, laut, udara, dan cyber. Beliau kan paham betul masalah pertahanan, jadi kita optimis," sebut Meutya.

Seperti diketahui, Prabowo resmi bergabung dengan kabinet Jokowi-Ma'ruf Amin. Ia menegaskan siap langsung bekerja.

"Baru saja kita selesaikan semua rangkaian pelantikan intinya kita akan segera bekerja," ungkap Prabowo seusai pelantikan Kabinet Indonesia Maju di Istana Negara, Jl Medan Merdeka Utara, Jakarta Pusat, Rabu (23/10). (Detik)




Pencapaian Minimum Essential Force hingga akhir tahun 2018 (graphic : defence.pk)

*Jika Prabowo Jadi Menhan, Pengamat: Wajah Pertahanan Lebih Gahar*

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Direktur Eksekutif Indobarometer, Muhammad Qodari menilai penempatan Prabowo Subianto sebagai calon Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) di Kabinet Kerja Jilid II oleh Presiden Joko Widodo atau Jokowi adalah pilihan yang sangat tepat.

"Prabowo pilihan yang sangat tepat. Saya kira enggak ada yang meragukan kalau Prabowo jadi Menhan. Dia pakarnya. Kita menunggu apakah ide gagasan Macan Asia Prabowo akan kita lihat dalam tataran kedaulatan pertahanan," kata Qodari kepada Tempo pada Selasa, 22 Oktober 2019.

Qodari menilai, Prabowo adalah sosok yang sangat kompeten menjadi Menhan karena memiliki latar belakang jenderal militer. Menurutnya, masyarakat Indonesia akan menyaksikan ide dan gagasan kedulatan pertahanan yang selama ini digembar-gemborkan Prabowo.

Ke depan, dia juga memprediksi wajah pertahanan Indonesia akan lebih gahar dan high profile seperti yang sudah dilakukan Prabowo ketika menjadi Komandan Jenderal Kopasus.

"Disitu menariknya. Gimana seorang jenderal militer, rising star pada masanya dan high profile akan mengimplementasikan ide dan gagasan pada tataran operasional," ujarnya.

Ketika ditanya mengenai adanya dugaan Prabowo terlibat pelanggaran HAM berat masa lalu, Qodari menilai pada tataran saat ini, hukum positif lah yang berlaku. Hal ini dikarenakan Prabowo, maupun Wiranto sekalipun, tidak menjadi terpidana dan tak terhambat aturan perundang-undangan.

"Maka kemudian, kecenderungannya ya jalan terus. Apalagi ada dinamika dan kalkulasi politik pada masa itu, dan di masa yang akan datang," katanya.

Ketua Umum Gerindra Prabowo Subianto kemarin datang ke Istana Negara. Ia mengatakan akan membantu di Kabinet Kerja Jilid II.

Prabowo juga spesifik menyebut dia diminta membantu di bidang pertahanan. "Saya diizinkan untuk menyampaikan membantu beliau di bidang pertahanan," ujar Prabowo di Istana Negara pada Senin, 21 Oktober 2019.

Prabowo mengatakan telah mendapatkan arahan dari Jokowi. "Tadi beliau memberikan arahan, saya akan bekerja sekeras mungkin untuk mencapai sasaran dan harapan yang ditentukan," ujar Prabowo.

(Tempo)


----------



## Raduga

Indonesia vice admiral arusukmono indra sucahyo in MADEX 2019 , according to @ROKarmedforces FB Page , they were talking about submarine acqusition project , waiting for the first steel cutting news comes out .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gundala

trishna_amṛta said:


> From the latest news Prabowo haven't receive the official _handover _of Department of Defence from mr. RR because he went straight home due to the lack of sleeping in the previous days (completely understandable).
> 
> TBH I kinda hoping that Prabowo will bring his business acumen into Department of Defense to encourage our Military Industrial Complex to become more like US MIC in which they also selling their defense derivative products into commercial market (industrial products & components)


There is one issue about him that I am worried. The Ratna Sarumpaet issue; He heard things from his first tier loyal men but turned out to be a lie. This is very dangerous way of manage things, its not easy but if you place your self too far from "the ground" you have to be surrounded by people who you can trust and have the capacity/capability to help you see the clear pictures of whats going on down there. 

As far as his business acumen, well he is not a businessman for a start. Like most of pejabat turned to businessman from orba era those businesses came on a silver plate. He got someone doing the work for him so dont get your hope too high.

His upside is his intellegence skills and network, from domestic connection and foreign one in some extent. This is where things going to be interesting to see. Time will tell, but one thing I do like about him is his loyality to even his bawahan. No man got left behind is his kinda thing so lets see how he does in next couple of months. 



trishna_amṛta said:


> It's the MendikBud and MenKomInfo that bother me a lot


The way I see it is Jokowi aiming to his managerial skills. One of the downside of most of kementrian is how things just dont work eventho decission has been made. Those bureaucracy can even diver the implementation into abysmal. Being pengusaha who started a unique type of company into today size require great managerial and structural skill, and he has it. I see my self how his company struglle even with their own simple financial administration, accounting reporting issues, customer service, etc. But the innovation just never stop, his company created system that can take care both internal and external related reporting problems in one solution. Simply brilliant and persistance I might say.

Being an enterpreneur oftenly can see how or what the market really need, today quality of our workers is not good. SMK for instance; the graduate find it hard to get the job, and the company is reluctant to have them due to their skill/ability not mach the requirement. Older generations eventho with Professor title in their name most likely raised with older teaching method, and being "akademisi" often they got lost on the reality down there. So instead of doing it with "book smart" guy (like we used to in decades) perhaps Jokowi trying to look for the "street smart" guy. Again only time will tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## J.Brody

Ruhnama said:


> Now dikti under mendikbud again. What i dont like that who is he in menkominfo. Why not makarim in menkominfo?
> 
> Tut wuri handayani



Nadiem as Menkominfo may bring clash of interest as Gojek business activity is supervised under Kominfo. Why Johnny G. Plate? President needs a loyalist in control of Kominfo helmets to help retain positive images and blocking every bad informations related to Goverment. Remember Kominfo have this thing called "Cyber Drone" for me it's merely govt tools to protect their interest from Cyber movements in social media.


----------



## Kansel

GLOBAL
*POTENSI PENJUALAN FA-50 DI INDONESIA, MALAYSIA, FILIPINA, ARGENTINA DAN BOTSWANA*
23 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR
Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) terus berusaha menjual FA-50 di pasar jet latih/ serang ringan setelah mengalami kerugian dalam kompetisi T-X Amerika Serikat.

Sang Choi adalah wakil presiden eksekutif dan manajer umum divisi bisnis KAI. Dia adalah seorang veteran dalam penjualan luar negeri perusahaan untuk jet latih T-50 dan varian serang ringan FA-50. Dalam gelaran Seoul ADEX baru-baru ini, dia menyempatkan diri berbicara dengan _FlightGlobal_ (22/ 10/ 2019).

Potensi Penjualan FA-50 di Indonesia dan Filipina

Meskipun T-50 dan FA-50 telah diadopsi secara luas oleh Angkatan Udara Republik Korea (RoKAF), dan telah memenangkan penjualan di Filipina, Indonesia, Thailand, serta Irak, ambisi utama program ini adalah kompetisi TX Angkatan Udara AS untuk mengganti Northrop T-38.

Lockheed adalah pemeran utama dalam kontrak, dimana varian yang ditunjuk yaitu T-50A, tetapi akhirnya kesepakatan itu pergi ke tim Boeing/ Saab pada bulan September 2018.

“Saya tidak bisa mengatakan [kehilangan T-X] tidak memiliki dampak, tetapi bisnis selalu naik turun,” kata Choi.

“Kehilangan T-X hanyalah satu dari banyak program. Tugas saya adalah mendorong orang-orang saya untuk terus maju dan kami fokus pada FA-50. Kami sedang berbicara dengan Indonesia, Filipina, Argentina dan Botswana. “

Indonesia dan Filipina akan mewakili pembelian lanjutan. Jakarta mengoperasikan 15 T-50I dalam peran latih – Indonesia memiliki 16, tetapi satu jatuh pada tahun 2015. Choi mengatakan jumlahnya tidak jelas, tetapi FA-50 berpotensi menggantikan 15 unit F-5 E/F Tiger Jakarta.

Dengan Filipina, KAI berpotensi untuk menghasilan kesepakatan 12 unit FA-50, menambah 12 contoh yang ada, tetapi Manila menginginkan beberapa pembaruan sebelum membuat keputusan. Ini termasuk integrasi dari Lockheed Martin Sniper Advanced Targeting Pod, kemampuan bom berpemandu laser, dan kemampuan untuk membawa tangki bahan bakar 300 galon di sayap, menggandakan kapasitas tangki yang ada.

Integrasi pod sniper kemungkinan dilaksanakan pada akhir tahun 2020, kata Choi.





_FA-50 RoKAF (Greg Waldron)_
Potensi Penjualan FA-50 di Argentina

Choi juga yakin akan prospek FA-50 di Argentina, terkait akuisisi delapan pesawat.

“Pemerintah Argentina telah membuat keputusan untuk membeli delapan FA-50, dan kami telah melakukan beberapa diskusi serius dengan mereka untuk menyelesaikan konfigurasi, harga, dan syarat dan ketentuan,” kata Choi. “Partisipasi industri sangat penting, jadi kami telah berbicara dengan mereka.”

KAI perlu menyediakan pembiayaan untuk kesepakatan dengan Argentina, dan telah bekerja sama dengan perbankan Ekspor-Impor Korea Selatan dalam masalah ini. Penjualan itu, bagaimanapun, menunggu kesimpulan dari pemilihan umum negara itu pada tanggal 27 Oktober.

Potensi Penjualan FA-50 di Botswana

Kesepakatan Botswana juga menunggu hasil pemilihan umum pada 23 Oktober, dengan potensi penjualan 12 unit pesawat. Saab juga telah menyatakan minatnya dalam kesepakatan ini dengan Gripen C / D.

“Mereka telah mencari beberapa alternatif seperti [Gripen] tapi saya yakin mereka akan kembali ke FA-50. Kami akan melibatkan kembali Botswana kapan saja, tepat setelah pemilihan. “

Choi menambahkan bahwa Irak, yang telah menerima 22 unit T-50IQ dari total 24, belum menyatakan tertarik pada contoh tambahan. “Mereka mencoba mengatur kemampuan angkatan udara mereka sendiri. Sementara itu, kami fokus pada dukungan aftermarket.





_FA-50 with additional pod and AMRAAM (Edward)_
Pelanggan Potensial Lain

Choi menambahkan bahwa ada pelanggan potensial lain yang melihat FA-50. “Agak terlalu dini untuk mengekspos nama mereka,” katanya.

Pembaruan jangka panjang lainnya yang direncanakan untuk FA-50 termasuk penambahan _beyond visual range missile_, meskipun Choi tidak menentukan senjata, serta potensi penambahan kemampuan pengisian bahan bakar udara-ke-udara pada tahun 2025.

Mengenai apakah FA-50 akan menerima radar _active electronically scanned array (AESA)_, Choi mengatakan ini sangat tergantung pada permintaan pelanggan. RoKAF tidak memerlukan peningkatan ini.

“Itu bukan keputusan yang sederhana,” katanya. “Kita perlu tahu berapa banyak pelanggan di masa depan yang mencari AESA… beberapa pelanggan mencari AESA, tetapi ada juga yang tidak. Juga mungkin ada masalah lisensi ekspor. Ini keputusan yang rumit. Jika pasar memanggil, maka kami akan melakukannya. “





_The RoKAF’s Black Eagle display team operates the T-50B (Greg Waldron)_
Potensi Penjualan FA-50 di Malaysia

Kesepakatan potensial lainnya adalah kompetisi Light Combat Aircraft Malaysia, yang membutuhkan 12 unit jet latih dan 24 unit jet serang ringan. Persyaratan ini telah menarik beraneka ragam pesaing, termasuk Chengdu/ Pakistan Aeronautical Complex JF-17 dan Hindustan Aeronautics Tejas Light Combat Aircraft.

Choi menambahkan bahwa KAI dan sektor pertahanan Korea Selatan mendapat dukungan dari Seoul karena berfungsi untuk menjual pesawat terbang ke luar negeri.

“Pemerintah memberi banyak perhatian pada industri dirgantara dan berusaha mendukungnya,” katanya.

“Setiap kali pejabat pemerintah berbicara dengan teman-teman internasional, mereka berbicara tentang peralatan dan sistem senjata Korea. Dengan dukungan mereka, saya yakin semuanya akan berjalan baik, ” pungkasnya.

_Photo: FA-50 Demo Flight Photo By ROKAF_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

I think its a no for us tho cause we're getting su 35 (or F15/35 for alternative?) For F-5 replacer and F16V for MRF and F16V have the biggest probability to fill our new sq MRF need


----------



## Raduga

@Cromwell 
about the CMS in the past , if the newer changbogo really equipped with sokor made Hanwha naval shied CMS , then indonesia should also buy their C-Star SSM , so our submarine can really have Antiship missile and cruise missile capability .


----------



## Gundala

Kansel said:


> I think its a no for us tho cause we're getting su 35 (or F15/35 for alternative?) For F-5 replacer and F16V for MRF and F16V have the biggest probability to fill our new sq MRF need


F5 replacement should be air superiority, but govt might use it as a "political statement" reason to avoid arm race in the region. But today's fighters have the tendency for multirole thus eliminating or at the very least closen the gap between air superiority and striker/bomber/ground attack (I havent seen any air superiority fighters being develop worlwide anymore). With the today's threat shifting more to asymetric warfare the role of air superiority have been questioned, modified or looked again every where. Idk how our AU going to do with their heavy/medium/light fighters concept but prolly its going to be based on range and maritime strike capability. As for F50/T50i, it was meant to replace hawk mk 53 afaik, whether they going to get more to replace hawk 100 Im not sure but it sounds logic if they do so. I think how they (AU) going to rework the doctrine/concept would depend on how the IFX perform later on. The 48 IFX Fighters we ought to purchase (if the deals go thru & the numbers dont change) as in the contract should at least modified their Fighters posture to accomodate it.


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> GLOBAL
> *POTENSI PENJUALAN FA-50 DI INDONESIA, MALAYSIA, FILIPINA, ARGENTINA DAN BOTSWANA*
> 23 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR
> Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) terus berusaha menjual FA-50 di pasar jet latih/ serang ringan setelah mengalami kerugian dalam kompetisi T-X Amerika Serikat.
> 
> Sang Choi adalah wakil presiden eksekutif dan manajer umum divisi bisnis KAI. Dia adalah seorang veteran dalam penjualan luar negeri perusahaan untuk jet latih T-50 dan varian serang ringan FA-50. Dalam gelaran Seoul ADEX baru-baru ini, dia menyempatkan diri berbicara dengan _FlightGlobal_ (22/ 10/ 2019).
> 
> Potensi Penjualan FA-50 di Indonesia dan Filipina
> 
> Meskipun T-50 dan FA-50 telah diadopsi secara luas oleh Angkatan Udara Republik Korea (RoKAF), dan telah memenangkan penjualan di Filipina, Indonesia, Thailand, serta Irak, ambisi utama program ini adalah kompetisi TX Angkatan Udara AS untuk mengganti Northrop T-38.
> 
> Lockheed adalah pemeran utama dalam kontrak, dimana varian yang ditunjuk yaitu T-50A, tetapi akhirnya kesepakatan itu pergi ke tim Boeing/ Saab pada bulan September 2018.
> 
> “Saya tidak bisa mengatakan [kehilangan T-X] tidak memiliki dampak, tetapi bisnis selalu naik turun,” kata Choi.
> 
> “Kehilangan T-X hanyalah satu dari banyak program. Tugas saya adalah mendorong orang-orang saya untuk terus maju dan kami fokus pada FA-50. Kami sedang berbicara dengan Indonesia, Filipina, Argentina dan Botswana. “
> 
> Indonesia dan Filipina akan mewakili pembelian lanjutan. Jakarta mengoperasikan 15 T-50I dalam peran latih – Indonesia memiliki 16, tetapi satu jatuh pada tahun 2015. Choi mengatakan jumlahnya tidak jelas, tetapi FA-50 berpotensi menggantikan 15 unit F-5 E/F Tiger Jakarta.
> 
> Dengan Filipina, KAI berpotensi untuk menghasilan kesepakatan 12 unit FA-50, menambah 12 contoh yang ada, tetapi Manila menginginkan beberapa pembaruan sebelum membuat keputusan. Ini termasuk integrasi dari Lockheed Martin Sniper Advanced Targeting Pod, kemampuan bom berpemandu laser, dan kemampuan untuk membawa tangki bahan bakar 300 galon di sayap, menggandakan kapasitas tangki yang ada.
> 
> Integrasi pod sniper kemungkinan dilaksanakan pada akhir tahun 2020, kata Choi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _FA-50 RoKAF (Greg Waldron)_
> Potensi Penjualan FA-50 di Argentina
> 
> Choi juga yakin akan prospek FA-50 di Argentina, terkait akuisisi delapan pesawat.
> 
> “Pemerintah Argentina telah membuat keputusan untuk membeli delapan FA-50, dan kami telah melakukan beberapa diskusi serius dengan mereka untuk menyelesaikan konfigurasi, harga, dan syarat dan ketentuan,” kata Choi. “Partisipasi industri sangat penting, jadi kami telah berbicara dengan mereka.”
> 
> KAI perlu menyediakan pembiayaan untuk kesepakatan dengan Argentina, dan telah bekerja sama dengan perbankan Ekspor-Impor Korea Selatan dalam masalah ini. Penjualan itu, bagaimanapun, menunggu kesimpulan dari pemilihan umum negara itu pada tanggal 27 Oktober.
> 
> Potensi Penjualan FA-50 di Botswana
> 
> Kesepakatan Botswana juga menunggu hasil pemilihan umum pada 23 Oktober, dengan potensi penjualan 12 unit pesawat. Saab juga telah menyatakan minatnya dalam kesepakatan ini dengan Gripen C / D.
> 
> “Mereka telah mencari beberapa alternatif seperti [Gripen] tapi saya yakin mereka akan kembali ke FA-50. Kami akan melibatkan kembali Botswana kapan saja, tepat setelah pemilihan. “
> 
> Choi menambahkan bahwa Irak, yang telah menerima 22 unit T-50IQ dari total 24, belum menyatakan tertarik pada contoh tambahan. “Mereka mencoba mengatur kemampuan angkatan udara mereka sendiri. Sementara itu, kami fokus pada dukungan aftermarket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _FA-50 with additional pod and AMRAAM (Edward)_
> Pelanggan Potensial Lain
> 
> Choi menambahkan bahwa ada pelanggan potensial lain yang melihat FA-50. “Agak terlalu dini untuk mengekspos nama mereka,” katanya.
> 
> Pembaruan jangka panjang lainnya yang direncanakan untuk FA-50 termasuk penambahan _beyond visual range missile_, meskipun Choi tidak menentukan senjata, serta potensi penambahan kemampuan pengisian bahan bakar udara-ke-udara pada tahun 2025.
> 
> Mengenai apakah FA-50 akan menerima radar _active electronically scanned array (AESA)_, Choi mengatakan ini sangat tergantung pada permintaan pelanggan. RoKAF tidak memerlukan peningkatan ini.
> 
> “Itu bukan keputusan yang sederhana,” katanya. “Kita perlu tahu berapa banyak pelanggan di masa depan yang mencari AESA… beberapa pelanggan mencari AESA, tetapi ada juga yang tidak. Juga mungkin ada masalah lisensi ekspor. Ini keputusan yang rumit. Jika pasar memanggil, maka kami akan melakukannya. “
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The RoKAF’s Black Eagle display team operates the T-50B (Greg Waldron)_
> Potensi Penjualan FA-50 di Malaysia
> 
> Kesepakatan potensial lainnya adalah kompetisi Light Combat Aircraft Malaysia, yang membutuhkan 12 unit jet latih dan 24 unit jet serang ringan. Persyaratan ini telah menarik beraneka ragam pesaing, termasuk Chengdu/ Pakistan Aeronautical Complex JF-17 dan Hindustan Aeronautics Tejas Light Combat Aircraft.
> 
> Choi menambahkan bahwa KAI dan sektor pertahanan Korea Selatan mendapat dukungan dari Seoul karena berfungsi untuk menjual pesawat terbang ke luar negeri.
> 
> “Pemerintah memberi banyak perhatian pada industri dirgantara dan berusaha mendukungnya,” katanya.
> 
> “Setiap kali pejabat pemerintah berbicara dengan teman-teman internasional, mereka berbicara tentang peralatan dan sistem senjata Korea. Dengan dukungan mereka, saya yakin semuanya akan berjalan baik, ” pungkasnya.
> 
> _Photo: FA-50 Demo Flight Photo By ROKAF_
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)_
> 
> I think its a no for us tho cause we're getting su 35 (or F15/35 for alternative?) For F-5 replacer and F16V for MRF and F16V have the biggest probability to fill our new sq MRF need


FA-50 can be a good hawk replacement , especially the heavily upgraded version .


----------



## HellFireIndo

http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/10/indonesia-seeks-c-130j-deals-with-us.html
*Indonesia Seeks C-130J Deals with US*

24 Oktober 2019





The Indonesian Air Force has identified a requirement to procure Lockheed Martin C-130J Hercules transport aircraft (pictured) (photo : Roy C)

Indonesia is looking to secure deals with the United States government to procure Lockheed Martin C-130J Hercules transport aircraft and to facilitate industrial co-operation in relation to the platform, the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) has stated.

The MoD said in a press release that it had advanced both topics in meetings in Jakarta on 22 October between the MoD's secretary general Agus Setiadji and the US' acting deputy assistant secretary of defence for South and Southeast Asia, Christopher Johnston.

"The meeting discussed defence industry co-operation, particularly in the procurement of the C130J Hercules," said the MoD. "In addition, the [MoD] hopes that in the future the US can help accelerate the process of procuring the C130J Hercules."

Jane's understands that Lockheed Martin responded to a request for information issued by the MoD in mid-2018 in support of a plan to procure transport aircraft for the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU).

Air Commodore Novyan Samyoga, the chief of information in the TNI-AU, had previously confirmed to Jane's that the service has identified the platform as a priority procurement given the age of some of the service's existing transport aircraft. In the first phase of the procurement, the TNI-AU is expected to procure five platforms if sufficient funding is available.

The TNI-AU currently operates about 20 legacy C-130 models, with some dating back to the 1960s.

In late 2018 Richard Johnston, Lockheed Martin's director for international business development within the corporation's air mobility and maritime missions unit, told Jane's that the US corporation is engaged with the TNI-AU about the requirement through a planned "roadmap".

(Jane's)


----------



## umigami

HellFireIndo said:


> http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/10/indonesia-seeks-c-130j-deals-with-us.html
> *Indonesia Seeks C-130J Deals with US*
> 
> 24 Oktober 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indonesian Air Force has identified a requirement to procure Lockheed Martin C-130J Hercules transport aircraft (pictured) (photo : Roy C)
> 
> Indonesia is looking to secure deals with the United States government to procure Lockheed Martin C-130J Hercules transport aircraft and to facilitate industrial co-operation in relation to the platform, the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) has stated.
> 
> The MoD said in a press release that it had advanced both topics in meetings in Jakarta on 22 October between the MoD's secretary general Agus Setiadji and the US' acting deputy assistant secretary of defence for South and Southeast Asia, Christopher Johnston.
> 
> "The meeting discussed defence industry co-operation, particularly in the procurement of the C130J Hercules," said the MoD. "In addition, the [MoD] hopes that in the future the US can help accelerate the process of procuring the C130J Hercules."
> 
> Jane's understands that Lockheed Martin responded to a request for information issued by the MoD in mid-2018 in support of a plan to procure transport aircraft for the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU).
> 
> Air Commodore Novyan Samyoga, the chief of information in the TNI-AU, had previously confirmed to Jane's that the service has identified the platform as a priority procurement given the age of some of the service's existing transport aircraft. In the first phase of the procurement, the TNI-AU is expected to procure five platforms if sufficient funding is available.
> 
> The TNI-AU currently operates about 20 legacy C-130 models, with some dating back to the 1960s.
> 
> In late 2018 Richard Johnston, Lockheed Martin's director for international business development within the corporation's air mobility and maritime missions unit, told Jane's that the US corporation is engaged with the TNI-AU about the requirement through a planned "roadmap".
> 
> (Jane's)


How many?


----------



## Indos

Indonesia is currently marketing 2.1 billion USD global bond denominated in USD and Euro, I wonder whether some of it will be used to finance KFX/IFX project. The interest rate is reported to be low and Sri Mulyani wants to take advantage of it. The project can also be financed using foreign bank just like how we finance our submarine program. If the government commitment is strong on the program, I dont think there is any difficulty to finance the program despite weak Rupiah and trade deficit problem. 

A reporter has already asked Prabowo about KFX/IFX program and he said he will try to find the best solution. 

Previous cabinet actually wants to decrease the number of plane to be acquired from 50 into 16, this decision can destroy our partnership in the program. I hope with the coming of Prabowo, who is ambitious to see strong Indonesian defense, the decision will be reverted into the first commitment to buy 50 planes.


----------



## HellFireIndo

I don't think Prabowo's criticism of previous cabinet's defense programs was just an empty rhetorics to play a card against Jokowi, cause if that so, he would not offer himself to be the Defense Minister, so i guess he genuinely cares about Indonesia's defense capability (but i'm still skeptical whether he could catch up with today's defense trend).


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> I don't think Prabowo's criticism of previous cabinet's defense programs was just an empty rhetorics to play a card against Jokowi, cause if that so, he would not offer himself to be the Defense Minister, so i guess he genuinely cares about Indonesia's defense capability (but i'm still skeptical whether he could catch up with today's defense trend).



Prabowo is the one who approach Singapore to made them lend some of their IAI searcher during Mapenduma operation. And his willingness to shipment several of helicopter units by C130 and using unmarked civilian helicopter as bait to unsuspected rebels, Albeit his method is quite harsh in the field, but he is genuinely one of the brightest minds during his era and able to grasp new technology to achieve his goals.


----------



## Kansel

HellFireIndo said:


> http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/10/indonesia-seeks-c-130j-deals-with-us.html
> *Indonesia Seeks C-130J Deals with US*
> 
> 24 Oktober 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indonesian Air Force has identified a requirement to procure Lockheed Martin C-130J Hercules transport aircraft (pictured) (photo : Roy C)
> 
> Indonesia is looking to secure deals with the United States government to procure Lockheed Martin C-130J Hercules transport aircraft and to facilitate industrial co-operation in relation to the platform, the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) has stated.
> 
> The MoD said in a press release that it had advanced both topics in meetings in Jakarta on 22 October between the MoD's secretary general Agus Setiadji and the US' acting deputy assistant secretary of defence for South and Southeast Asia, Christopher Johnston.
> 
> "The meeting discussed defence industry co-operation, particularly in the procurement of the C130J Hercules," said the MoD. "In addition, the [MoD] hopes that in the future the US can help accelerate the process of procuring the C130J Hercules."
> 
> Jane's understands that Lockheed Martin responded to a request for information issued by the MoD in mid-2018 in support of a plan to procure transport aircraft for the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU).
> 
> Air Commodore Novyan Samyoga, the chief of information in the TNI-AU, had previously confirmed to Jane's that the service has identified the platform as a priority procurement given the age of some of the service's existing transport aircraft. In the first phase of the procurement, the TNI-AU is expected to procure five platforms if sufficient funding is available.
> 
> The TNI-AU currently operates about 20 legacy C-130 models, with some dating back to the 1960s.
> 
> In late 2018 Richard Johnston, Lockheed Martin's director for international business development within the corporation's air mobility and maritime missions unit, told Jane's that the US corporation is engaged with the TNI-AU about the requirement through a planned "roadmap".
> 
> (Jane's)


Is it another procurement or related with this one bro? 


https://www.airspace-review.com/201...n-udara-31-bakal-diisi-c-130j-super-hercules/


----------



## Gundala

Indos said:


> Indonesia is currently marketing 2.1 billion USD global bond denominated in USD and Euro, I wonder whether some of it will be used to finance KFX/IFX project. The interest rate is reported to be low and Sri Mulyani wants to take advantage of it. The project can also be financed using foreign bank just like how we finance our submarine program. If the government commitment is strong on the program, I dont think there is any difficulty to finance the program despite weak Rupiah and trade deficit problem.
> 
> A reporter has already asked Prabowo about KFX/IFX program and he said he will try to find the best solution.
> 
> Previous cabinet actually wants to decrease the number of plane to be acquired from 50 into 16, this decision can destroy our partnership in the program. I hope with the coming of Prabowo, who is ambitious to see strong Indonesian defense, the decision will be reverted into the first commitment to buy 50 planes.


If she does then in my personal oppinion she should be fired. Its a big no no in finance if you release a bond/loan to finance something like IFX project. A loan should be issued to acquire assets, finance project with economical effects, working capital, etc. R&D can be financed with loan as long as it has high possibility to produce things that you can sell to repay the loan, that is not the case with IFX. The correct source of funds for IFX project is state income up until its ready for mass production. By then getting loan for example PT.DI IFX production line, CAPEX, infrastructure shouldnt be a problem for state bond or some loan backed up by state as it will bring economic effects like jobs and stuff. Just like what we did to PT.PAL prior to first batch of changbogo while in this case we do penyertaan modal negara.



Kansel said:


> Is it another procurement or related with this one bro?
> 
> 
> https://www.airspace-review.com/201...n-udara-31-bakal-diisi-c-130j-super-hercules/


I think its the same. It confuses me as well seeing some news about this hercules project, I dont recall we officially announce the contract signing. Seeing how this hercules news, sukhoi news, boeing news and the news about 16 Viper purchase using new "ibu kota" budget that came out really close to the inaguration of new cabinet makes me wonder. Are these news related? Is it part of the efforts to smooth the sukro projects by showing our intention to get more from US? Only time will tell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami




----------



## trishna_amṛta

Gundala said:


> I think its the same. It confuses me as well seeing some news about this hercules project, I dont recall we officially announce the contract signing. Seeing how this hercules news, sukhoi news, boeing news and the news about 16 Viper purchase using new "ibu kota" budget that came out really close the inaguration of new cabinet makes me wonder. Are these news related? Is it part of the efforts to smooth the sukro projects by showing our intention to get more from US? Only time will tell



I'm incline to thinking the same thing



umigami said:


>



Is it my eyes or ms. Connie gained significant weight (as in body weight)? On the second thought that most likely my eyes  (I got strong feeling ms. Connie is also here in this forum)


----------



## Aghost132483

Kansel said:


> *Pekerjaan Rumah Sudah Menanti Menhan Baru*
> 
> 23 Oktober 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pencapaian 3 Menhan periode sebelumnya yang telah dinilai sukses (graphic : Defense Studies)
> 
> *Ini 3 PR Besar Prabowo sebagai Menhan*
> 
> Jakarta - Prabowo Subianto resmi dilantik sebagai Menteri Pertahanan periode 2019-2024. Eks Danjen Kopassus itu punya tiga pekerjaan rumah (PR) sebagai menhan.
> 
> Anggota Fraksi Golkar yang kembali bertugas di Komisi I DPR, Meutya Hafid, mengungkap tugas-tugas bagi Prabowo itu.
> 
> Pertama, Prabowo harus segera memenuhi Minimum Essential Force (MEF) atau kekuatan pokok minum yang merupakan proses untuk modernisasi alat utama sistem pertahanan (alusista) Indonesia.
> 
> "Target MEF alutsista Indonesia 100 persen tahun 2024 merupakan tugas utama Pak Prabowo. Hingga tahun 2019, MEF sudah mencapai progress 74 persen. Pemenuhan MEF 100 persen penting karena untuk memenuhi syarat minimal angkatan bersenjata kita bisa bertempur dan agar pertahanan Indonesia mempunyai efek deterrent," ujar Meutya kepada wartawan, Rabu (23/10/2019).
> 
> MEF sendiri dicanangkan oleh pemerintah Indonesia pada 2017 dan dibagi menjadi tiga rencana strategis (renstra) hingga 2024.
> 
> Kemudian PR Prabowo kedua, kata Meutya, soal fokus terhadap industri pertahanan nasional.
> 
> "Industri pertahanan dalam negeri harus dikembangkan sehingga negara mampu memproduksi sendiri alutsista tanpa bergantung atau bahkan dikontrol negara lain. Bahkan ide pembentukan holding National Defense and Hightech Industries (NDHI) sudah ada, tinggal kita bahas bersama," ucapnya.
> 
> Pekerjaan besar ketiga Prabowo, menurut Meutya, adalah peningkatan sumber daya manusia (SDM) dan kesejahteraan personel TNI.
> 
> Apalagi pada HUT TNI lalu, Presiden Jokowi juga sudah berjanji akan meningkatkan tunjangan bagi personel TNI hingga 80 persen pada 2020.
> 
> "DPR bersama Kemhan (Kementerian Pertahanan) sudah setuju untuk memberikan bantuan kredit perumahan bagi anggota TNI. Tentu kami harapkan kesejahteraan anggota TNI akan meningkat setiap tahunnya," kata Meutya.
> 
> "Selama ini DPR selalu mendukung berbagai langkah Menhan, di bidang legislasi pada akhir periode lalu kami mengesahkan UU Pengelolaan Sumber Daya Nasional (PSDN) yang diajukan Kemhan, bahkan Kemhan tahun anggaran 2020 mendapatkan alokasi anggaran Rp 127,4 Triliun atau yang terbesar dari seluruh kementerian lain. Harapan kami ke depan Menhan dapat bekerja sama dengan baik bersama DPR RI dalam mewujudkan semangat Pertahanan Nasional yang solid," tambah politikus Golkar tersebut.
> 
> Terlepas dari itu, Meutya Hafid memberikan selamat atas pelantikan Prabowo sebagai Menhan. Ia menyebut DPR optimis dengan penunjukan Ketum Gerindra itu oleh Jokowi untuk menangani bidang pertahanan.
> 
> "Penunjukan Prabowo Subanto sebagai Menhan menjadi kesempatan untuk merealisasikan ide pertahanan Indonesia yang kuat di darat, laut, udara, dan cyber. Beliau kan paham betul masalah pertahanan, jadi kita optimis," sebut Meutya.
> 
> Seperti diketahui, Prabowo resmi bergabung dengan kabinet Jokowi-Ma'ruf Amin. Ia menegaskan siap langsung bekerja.
> 
> "Baru saja kita selesaikan semua rangkaian pelantikan intinya kita akan segera bekerja," ungkap Prabowo seusai pelantikan Kabinet Indonesia Maju di Istana Negara, Jl Medan Merdeka Utara, Jakarta Pusat, Rabu (23/10). (Detik)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pencapaian Minimum Essential Force hingga akhir tahun 2018 (graphic : defence.pk)
> 
> *Jika Prabowo Jadi Menhan, Pengamat: Wajah Pertahanan Lebih Gahar*
> 
> TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Direktur Eksekutif Indobarometer, Muhammad Qodari menilai penempatan Prabowo Subianto sebagai calon Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) di Kabinet Kerja Jilid II oleh Presiden Joko Widodo atau Jokowi adalah pilihan yang sangat tepat.
> 
> "Prabowo pilihan yang sangat tepat. Saya kira enggak ada yang meragukan kalau Prabowo jadi Menhan. Dia pakarnya. Kita menunggu apakah ide gagasan Macan Asia Prabowo akan kita lihat dalam tataran kedaulatan pertahanan," kata Qodari kepada Tempo pada Selasa, 22 Oktober 2019.
> 
> Qodari menilai, Prabowo adalah sosok yang sangat kompeten menjadi Menhan karena memiliki latar belakang jenderal militer. Menurutnya, masyarakat Indonesia akan menyaksikan ide dan gagasan kedulatan pertahanan yang selama ini digembar-gemborkan Prabowo.
> 
> Ke depan, dia juga memprediksi wajah pertahanan Indonesia akan lebih gahar dan high profile seperti yang sudah dilakukan Prabowo ketika menjadi Komandan Jenderal Kopasus.
> 
> "Disitu menariknya. Gimana seorang jenderal militer, rising star pada masanya dan high profile akan mengimplementasikan ide dan gagasan pada tataran operasional," ujarnya.
> 
> Ketika ditanya mengenai adanya dugaan Prabowo terlibat pelanggaran HAM berat masa lalu, Qodari menilai pada tataran saat ini, hukum positif lah yang berlaku. Hal ini dikarenakan Prabowo, maupun Wiranto sekalipun, tidak menjadi terpidana dan tak terhambat aturan perundang-undangan.
> 
> "Maka kemudian, kecenderungannya ya jalan terus. Apalagi ada dinamika dan kalkulasi politik pada masa itu, dan di masa yang akan datang," katanya.
> 
> Ketua Umum Gerindra Prabowo Subianto kemarin datang ke Istana Negara. Ia mengatakan akan membantu di Kabinet Kerja Jilid II.
> 
> Prabowo juga spesifik menyebut dia diminta membantu di bidang pertahanan. "Saya diizinkan untuk menyampaikan membantu beliau di bidang pertahanan," ujar Prabowo di Istana Negara pada Senin, 21 Oktober 2019.
> 
> Prabowo mengatakan telah mendapatkan arahan dari Jokowi. "Tadi beliau memberikan arahan, saya akan bekerja sekeras mungkin untuk mencapai sasaran dan harapan yang ditentukan," ujar Prabowo.
> 
> (Tempo)



Meutya Hafid said MEF starting in 2017?, what I remember MEF is started in 2010 with Perpres No. 5 tahun 2010, and a lot of Transfer of Technology has been starting during the period of SBY was completed in the next president era like PKR and submarine, therefore KFX-IFX still on going development, but the media and politician in this era little mention about this.


----------



## Raduga

what do you guys think about the new wamenhan ??


----------



## san.geuk

One of Jokowi sponsor for precidency? Very succesfull businessman, with his backhround in telecom business, hope he can do great colaboration with prabowo give mod inputs in his scopes of experience


----------



## Nike

*Menhan Prabowo Subianto Akan Lanjutkan Program – Program Kemhan*
Jumat, 25 Oktober 2019

Jakarta



– Prabowo Subianto selaku Pejabat Menhan pada Periode Kabinet Indonesia Maju Masa Bakti 2019-2014 mengatakan, akan meneruskan langkah – langkah program Kementerian Pertahanan yang sudah dirintis oleh Ryamizard Ryacudu selaku Menteri Pertananan pada Kabinet Kerja Masa Bakti 2014-2019.

“Saya akan meneruskan langkah – langkah yang beliau rintis, saya akan berusaha untuk berbuat yang terbaik”, ucap Menhan Prabowo Subianto usai Upacara Serah Terima Jabatan Menteri Pertahanan, Kamis (24/10) di kantor Kemhan, Jakarta.

Menhan Prabowo Subianto lebih lanjut menyampaikan rasa bangganya dapat melanjutkan tugas dan jejak Ryamizard Ryacudu dan akan berusaha sepenuhnya sekuat tenaga melanjutkan apa yang telah dirintis selama lima tahun ini.

Disamping itu, akan mencari terobosan – terobosan baru untuk kemajuan pembangunan kekuatan pertahanan.“Saya bangga mengikuti jejak beliau dan akan berusaha sekuat tenaga melanjutkan apa yang telah dirintis mencari terobosan terobosan baru”, ungkapnya.

Menhan



Prabowo Subainto mengaku sudah diingatkan oleh pejabat Menhan pendahulunya Ryamizard Ryacudu bahwa tugas – tugas Menhan sangat berat dalam membantu Presiden Republik Indonesia menjaga kedaulatan negara, menjaga keutuhan negara dan menjaga keselamatan bangsa.

“Tugas yang saya terima dari Presiden RI adalah untuk ikut membantu memperkuat TNI supaya kita bisa semuanya menjaga kedualatan dan keutuhan wilayah NKRI”, ungkapnya.

Diungkapkannya, dalam waktu cepat akan segera mempelajari tugas – tugas yang perlu segera diselesaikan dengan bekerjasama Mabes TNI dan juga ketiga Angkatan serta kementerian terkait guna mencari solusi yang terbaik. (BDI)

https://www.kemhan.go.id/2019/10/25...to-akan-lanjutkan-program-program-kemhan.html


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> what do you guys think about the new wamenhan ??
> View attachment 585964


He have Industrial background so i think he can optimize our indhan though





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2325086600935132


----------



## Nike

411MR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

KFX advertisement

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Kansel said:


> KFX advertisement
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Such a good looking fighter


----------



## NEKONEKO

Periode kedua jokowi kelihatnnya bakal lebih mulus, mayoritas kursi DPR sudah dikuasai partai pemerintah. Barusan Angela Herliani Tanoesoedibjo jadi wakil menteri :v , bakal dapet 'dukungan' dari stasiun tv tambahan lagi nih, dan karena ini adalah periode terakhir jadinya jokowi bisa fokus kerja tanpa perlu khawatir kehilangan suara pendukung.
Kelihatannya prabowo diajak masuk ke kabinet oleh jokowi biar proses pemindahan ibu kota lebih mudah, berkurang pihak yang mengkritik.
Bagi prabowo jadi menhan juga bagus baginya, buat mengangkat lagi citra partainya dan juga karena pilpres kemarin lumayan banyak pemberitaan negatif trus kursi di dpr juga berkurang (pdip meningkat banyak), nanti kalau mau nyapres lagi pengalaman menhannya bakal bisa dipake buat bahan kampanye, karena biasanya prabowo pake image strong man kalau kampanye, nanti bisa ngeklaim kedatangan kaprang, kasel, ranpur, pespur dll sebagai pencapaiannya dan dipake kampanye.
Kalau saya sih setuju aja prabowo jadi menhan, jokowi aja setuju dan pastinya sudah dipertimbangkan dengan baik.

Can I still expect about 'something big soon' with the new defence minister tho? @Cromwell @Nike



Gundala said:


> Such a good looking fighter


I prefer good performance fighter, but yeah this fighter is quite cakep


----------



## trishna_amṛta

jek_sperrow said:


> I prefer good performance fighter, but yeah this fighter is quite cakep



*If it look good, it will fly good!*


----------



## umigami

Someone say "Something big" will come in october, beneran bakal kejadian ga?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Looking at Prabowo speech during the handover ceremony of Department of Defence






There isn't any substance whatsoever, and for me that signaled that he still need time to absorb everything (completely understandable) and most likely will follow up the existing projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

All minigun

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Someone say "Something big" will come in october, beneran bakal kejadian ga?



Fiscal year for this MEF will be closed by December end, if there is no concluded contract sign for new procurement they must submit new funds in new Budgetary session between 2020-2024, all will be started from the beginning.



jek_sperrow said:


> Periode kedua jokowi kelihatnnya bakal lebih mulus, mayoritas kursi DPR sudah dikuasai partai pemerintah. Barusan Angela Herliani Tanoesoedibjo jadi wakil menteri :v , bakal dapet 'dukungan' dari stasiun tv tambahan lagi nih, dan karena ini adalah periode terakhir jadinya jokowi bisa fokus kerja tanpa perlu khawatir kehilangan suara pendukung.
> Kelihatannya prabowo diajak masuk ke kabinet oleh jokowi biar proses pemindahan ibu kota lebih mudah, berkurang pihak yang mengkritik.
> Bagi prabowo jadi menhan juga bagus baginya, buat mengangkat lagi citra partainya dan juga karena pilpres kemarin lumayan banyak pemberitaan negatif trus kursi di dpr juga berkurang (pdip meningkat banyak), nanti kalau mau nyapres lagi pengalaman menhannya bakal bisa dipake buat bahan kampanye, karena biasanya prabowo pake image strong man kalau kampanye, nanti bisa ngeklaim kedatangan kaprang, kasel, ranpur, pespur dll sebagai pencapaiannya dan dipake kampanye.
> Kalau saya sih setuju aja prabowo jadi menhan, jokowi aja setuju dan pastinya sudah dipertimbangkan dengan baik.
> 
> Can I still expect about 'something big soon' with the new defence minister tho? @Cromwell @Nike
> 
> 
> I prefer good performance fighter, but yeah this fighter is quite cakep



I am expect more from this Megaloman, narcissist type guy. Usually they love flashy things and grandiose scene, and would love to have a sound heritage to be told for their sucessor. There is no better way to show off by showing shiny new hardware in large number , disciplined soldiers on march and said all of them is from his efforts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/10/new-2000-tons-attack-submarine-joins.html
*New 2,000 Tons Attack Submarine Joins DSME Portfolio*

25 Oktober 2019





DSME2000 2,000 tons class submarine scale model at MADEX 2019 (photo : Naval News)

At MADEX 2019 naval exhibition in Busan (South Korea), local shipyard DSME launched a new attack submarine design dedicated to the export market based on technologies developed for the ROK Navy KSS III submarine.

The « DSME2000 » is « a new generation submarine. As you know, we have experience in manufacturing and delivering submarine, » Jejun Park, Principal Engineer, told Naval News. Leveraging its know how acquired with both the 1,400 tons design offered to the Indonesian Navy, and the latest technologies acquired with the domestic KSS III project DSME came up with this new medium size submarine. « This is just a finished conceptual design which can be customized, » added Park.





DSME2000 submarine design features a flexible weapon launching system (photo : Naval News)

This 2,000 ton-class submarine is powered by a diesel-electric propulsion system with AIP and « the latest Lithium-Ion batteries », allowing a maximum submerged speed of 20 knots and a maximum surface speed of 10 knots. The range 10,000 nautical miles at cruising speed. The DSME2000 has a length of 70,3 m and a diameter of 6,3 m. It accommodates a crew of 40, including 10 « guests », which means that the submarine would be able to sustain Special Forces operations. 

The DSME 2000 submarine features a flexible weapon launching system adapted « upon customer demand ». It first relies on 8 torpedo tubes with a total of 16 torpedoes, including 8 spare units.





The masts suite includes optronic, radar, ESM, SATCOM, Snorkel and up to two communication hoistable masts. The sensor suite is based on Cylindrical Hydrophone Array, Intercept Detection and Ranging Sonar, Own Noise Analysis, Flank Array Sonar, Passive Ranging Sonar, Active Operation Sonar and Towed Array Sonar.

(Naval News)
Perhaps a strong candidate for the final batch to complete a set of 12 Submarines.


----------



## Nike

*Baru Sertijab, Prabowo dan Mahfud akan Pelajari Proyek Pesat Tempur KFX/IFX*
_




Sertijab Kemenhan Ryamizard Ryacudu kepada Prabowo. ©2019Liputan6.com/Faizal Fanani



PERISTIWA | Kamis, 24 Oktober 2019 18:12:13
Reporter : Merdeka
*Merdeka.com - *Menko Polhukam Mahfud Md, sampai sekarang masih mempelajari apa yang menjadi pekerjaan rumahnya. Salah satunya proyek pesawat tempur KFX/IFX.

"Itu belum mempelajari, baru menghimpun apa informasi tentang apa yang dilakukan di sini dan pada tahap apa. Jadi belum mempelajari, menghimpun dulu," katanya di kantornya, *Jakarta*, Kamis (24/10).

Advertisement



Menurut dia, itu tak perlu lama-lama untuk mempelajari hal ini. "Itu tidak perlu lama-lama. Ini kan baru dua hari saya bekerja. Nanti minggu sudah selesai semua," ungkap Mahfud.

Setali tiga uang, Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto juga masih belum mempelajari terkait proyek pesawat tempur itu.

"Jadi begini saya baru berapa jam serah terima. Jadi saya mau terus terang saja. Saya akan pelajari semua masalah dan bersama-sama dengan Mabes TNI juga, Angkatan Staf Menhan dan Presiden kota cari solusi terbaik. Saya enggak bisa kasih komentar saya belum duduk di kantor saya," tukasnya.

Diketahui, Terakhir proyek KFX/IFX sempat tertunda lantaran, teknologi yang berasal dari Amerika Serikat yang digunakan Korsel untuk mengembangkan pesawat itu, belum memperoleh lisensinya, pada 2018 lalu.

Adapun komponen yang dipegang lisensinya oleh AS untuk pesawat tempur siluman itu antara lain, electronically scanned array (AESA) radar, infrared search and track (IRST), electronic optics targeting pod (EOTGP), dan Radio Frequency jammer.

Tak bisa dipungkiri, dalam proyek KFX/IFX, peran AS juga secara tidak langsung ada disana. Terlebih hubungan ini bisa dibilang memanas, usai Indonesia memastikan membeli Sukhoi.

Hal ini lantaran Presiden Donald John Trump meneken undang-undang pada bulan Agustus 2018 lalu. Dimana setiap negara yang terlibat perdagangan dengan sektor pertahanan dan intelijen Rusia akan menghadapi sanksi Amerika Serikat.

Reporter: Putu Merta Surya Putra
Sumber: Liputan6.com

https://m.merdeka.com/amp/peristiwa...akan-pelajari-proyek-pesat-tempur-kfxifx.html

They got their concern right to the points_

*Tugas Wamen Trenggono: Kembangkan Industri Pertahanan RI*
Chandra Gian Asmara, CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

25 October 2019 14:10





Foto: Jokowi Perkenalkan Wakil Menteri di Istana Negara, Jakarta, Jumat (25/10/2019) (CNBC Indonesia/Chandra Gian Asmara)
*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Presiden Joko Widodo mengenalkan calon wakil menteri dalam Kabinet Indonesia Maju di Istana Negara, Kompleks Istana Kepresidenan, Jakarta, Jumat (25/10/2019). Jokowi mengumumkan jabatan wakil menteri pertahanan dijabat oleh Sakti Wahyu Trenggono.

Mas Treng, sapaan akrab Sakti Wahyu Trenggono, merupakan pendiri Tower Bersama Group. Ia dikenal sebagai Bendahara Tim Kampanye Nasional Jokowi-Ma'ruf dalam Pilpres lalu.

"Saya berikan tugas khusus agar bisa mengembangkan industri strategis pertahanan kita," ujar Jokowi.


Kepala negara pun berharap Trenggono dapat mendukung penuh kinerja Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto.

Sebelum dikenalkan, para wamen diwawancarai Jokowi tadi pagi. Selepas bertemu Jokowi, Trenggono mengaku diberikan penugasan untuk membantu di Kementerian Pertahanan.

"Dalam rangka mengembangkan sektor industri pertahanan kita. Harapannya ke depan menuju kepada visi Presiden di sektor industri pertahanan," kata Trenggono.

*Baca:*
Simak! Ini Formasi Lengkap & Wamen yang Siap Dilantik Jokowi

Trenggono merupakan satu dari 12 wamen yang dilantik pada hari ini. Sebanyak 11 wamen lainnya adalah:

Wakil Menteri Luar Negeri: Mahendra Siregar
Wakil Menteri Perdagangan: Jerry Sambuaga
Wakil Menteri Agama: Zainut Tauhid
Wakil Menteri Keuangan: Suahasil Nazara
Wakil Menteri Pekerjaan Umum dan Perumahan Rakyat: John Wempi Wetipo
Wakil Menteri Lingkungan Hidup dan Kehutanan: Alue Dohong
Wakil Menteri Desa dan Pembangunan Daerah Tertinggal: Budi Arie Setiadi
Wakil Menteri Agraria dan Tata Ruang/Wakil Kepala Badan Pertanahan: Surya Tjandra
Wakil Menteri Badan Usaha Milik Negara: Budi Gunadi Sadikin
Wakil Menteri Badan Usaha Milik Negara: Kartika Wirjoatmodjo
Wakil Menteri Pariwisata dan Ekonomi Kreatif: Angela Tanoesoedibjo

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...n-trenggono-kembangkan-industri-pertahanan-ri

Tugas wamen pokoknya adalah urusan indhan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Looks like a real scenario , why in the past our army looks more battle profficient and hardened compared to today standard. 32 years of Dwi fungsi ABRI damaged the battle instinct of our armed forces too much


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> I am expect more from this Megaloman, narcissist type guy. Usually they love flashy things and grandiose scene, and would love to have a sound heritage to be told for their sucessor. There is no better way to show off by showing shiny new hardware in large number , disciplined soldiers on march and said all of them is from his efforts.



Give the man time to prove himself. I happen to be former 1998 activist and if there is group of people who really hate Prabowo that will be us (me included). However we all need to look to the present to embrace the future rather than stuck in the past.








Nike said:


> Tugas wamen pokoknya adalah urusan indhan



Kalau terawangaan saya sich pak Jokowi pinginnya orang non-karir yg pegang posisi soalnya kalau saya lihat management style pak Jokowi cenderung suka _living-on-the-edge_. Karena itu posisi wakil menteri diadakan karena posisi seperti _Deputi_ isinya orang birokrat karir dan akibatnya susah banget (hampir mustahil bin mustahal) kalau disuruh _thingking-out-of-the-box_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

HellFireIndo said:


> http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/10/new-2000-tons-attack-submarine-joins.html
> *New 2,000 Tons Attack Submarine Joins DSME Portfolio*
> 
> 25 Oktober 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSME2000 2,000 tons class submarine scale model at MADEX 2019 (photo : Naval News)
> 
> At MADEX 2019 naval exhibition in Busan (South Korea), local shipyard DSME launched a new attack submarine design dedicated to the export market based on technologies developed for the ROK Navy KSS III submarine.
> 
> The « DSME2000 » is « a new generation submarine. As you know, we have experience in manufacturing and delivering submarine, » Jejun Park, Principal Engineer, told Naval News. Leveraging its know how acquired with both the 1,400 tons design offered to the Indonesian Navy, and the latest technologies acquired with the domestic KSS III project DSME came up with this new medium size submarine. « This is just a finished conceptual design which can be customized, » added Park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSME2000 submarine design features a flexible weapon launching system (photo : Naval News)
> 
> This 2,000 ton-class submarine is powered by a diesel-electric propulsion system with AIP and « the latest Lithium-Ion batteries », allowing a maximum submerged speed of 20 knots and a maximum surface speed of 10 knots. The range 10,000 nautical miles at cruising speed. The DSME2000 has a length of 70,3 m and a diameter of 6,3 m. It accommodates a crew of 40, including 10 « guests », which means that the submarine would be able to sustain Special Forces operations.
> 
> The DSME 2000 submarine features a flexible weapon launching system adapted « upon customer demand ». It first relies on 8 torpedo tubes with a total of 16 torpedoes, including 8 spare units.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The masts suite includes optronic, radar, ESM, SATCOM, Snorkel and up to two communication hoistable masts. The sensor suite is based on Cylindrical Hydrophone Array, Intercept Detection and Ranging Sonar, Own Noise Analysis, Flank Array Sonar, Passive Ranging Sonar, Active Operation Sonar and Towed Array Sonar.
> 
> (Naval News)
> Perhaps a strong candidate for the final batch to complete a set of 12 Submarines.


Nice Contender btw
If we see now with latest Turkey condition and what happen if we have contract with Turkish u214 (Turkey now get sanction from germany to get weapon and military equipment)

Look dsme 2000 ton have AIP also
Dsme 2000 ton with lithium aip while u214 use fuell cell
(I hear that fuel cell more effective for AIP

Latihan Gabungan melibatkan elemen sipil spertinya sangat cocok. Misal apa yg harus dsiapkan jika rumah kenak bom dab
Singapore sometimes doing exercise involve civilian
I read in singaporean forum in 90s when malaysia and Indonesia doing exercise, singapore also doing exercise calling all reservist etc

Di video itu ada yang seperti Viet cong hehehe
1969 is Suharto era right?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> Di video itu ada yang seperti Viet cong hehehe
> 1969 is Suharto era right?



Rice hat (ga tau apa istilah B. Indonesia nya) banyak kegunaanya, selain mempermudah evaporasi keringat juga ngelindungi kita dari serangan ular python yg biasanya ngelantung di pohon. Kalau jaman skrg bisa kita modif dgn dicat camouflage trus tinggal ditambahi semak belukar lokal (yg masih fresh). Bahkan kalau dikombinasi ama sejenis poncho (jas hujan) bisa ngelabuhi sensor thermal macam FLIR, tapi agak ribet bikinnya sich


----------



## MacanJawa

Anyone know update on kksb hunt?


----------



## Gundala

HellFireIndo said:


> Perhaps a strong candidate for the final batch to complete a set of 12 Submarines.


I hope so, we need that AIP for our outer layer defense/patrol/missions 



Nike said:


> *Baru Sertijab, Prabowo dan Mahfud akan Pelajari Proyek Pesat Tempur KFX/IFX*
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sertijab Kemenhan Ryamizard Ryacudu kepada Prabowo. ©2019Liputan6.com/Faizal Fanani
> 
> 
> 
> PERISTIWA | Kamis, 24 Oktober 2019 18:12:13
> Reporter : Merdeka
> *Merdeka.com - *Menko Polhukam Mahfud Md, sampai sekarang masih mempelajari apa yang menjadi pekerjaan rumahnya. Salah satunya proyek pesawat tempur KFX/IFX.
> 
> "Itu belum mempelajari, baru menghimpun apa informasi tentang apa yang dilakukan di sini dan pada tahap apa. Jadi belum mempelajari, menghimpun dulu," katanya di kantornya, *Jakarta*, Kamis (24/10).
> 
> Advertisement
> 
> 
> 
> Menurut dia, itu tak perlu lama-lama untuk mempelajari hal ini. "Itu tidak perlu lama-lama. Ini kan baru dua hari saya bekerja. Nanti minggu sudah selesai semua," ungkap Mahfud.
> 
> Setali tiga uang, Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto juga masih belum mempelajari terkait proyek pesawat tempur itu.
> 
> "Jadi begini saya baru berapa jam serah terima. Jadi saya mau terus terang saja. Saya akan pelajari semua masalah dan bersama-sama dengan Mabes TNI juga, Angkatan Staf Menhan dan Presiden kota cari solusi terbaik. Saya enggak bisa kasih komentar saya belum duduk di kantor saya," tukasnya.
> 
> Diketahui, Terakhir proyek KFX/IFX sempat tertunda lantaran, teknologi yang berasal dari Amerika Serikat yang digunakan Korsel untuk mengembangkan pesawat itu, belum memperoleh lisensinya, pada 2018 lalu.
> 
> Adapun komponen yang dipegang lisensinya oleh AS untuk pesawat tempur siluman itu antara lain, electronically scanned array (AESA) radar, infrared search and track (IRST), electronic optics targeting pod (EOTGP), dan Radio Frequency jammer.
> 
> Tak bisa dipungkiri, dalam proyek KFX/IFX, peran AS juga secara tidak langsung ada disana. Terlebih hubungan ini bisa dibilang memanas, usai Indonesia memastikan membeli Sukhoi.
> 
> Hal ini lantaran Presiden Donald John Trump meneken undang-undang pada bulan Agustus 2018 lalu. Dimana setiap negara yang terlibat perdagangan dengan sektor pertahanan dan intelijen Rusia akan menghadapi sanksi Amerika Serikat.
> 
> Reporter: Putu Merta Surya Putra
> Sumber: Liputan6.com
> 
> https://m.merdeka.com/amp/peristiwa...akan-pelajari-proyek-pesat-tempur-kfxifx.html
> 
> They got their concern right to the points_


Yea, they fail to mention the source code tho. I have faith if Mahfud involve in it, he can smell bullshit miles away and most of the time have good antidote for it.


----------



## Ruhnama

trishna_amṛta said:


> Rice hat (ga tau apa istilah B. Indonesia nya) banyak kegunaanya, selain mempermudah evaporasi keringat juga ngelindungi kita dari serangan ular python yg biasanya ngelantung di pohon. Kalau jaman skrg bisa kita modif dgn dicat camouflage trus tinggal ditambahi semak belukar lokal (yg masih fresh). Bahkan kalau dikombinasi ama sejenis poncho (jas hujan) bisa ngelabuhi sensor thermal macam FLIR, tapi agak ribet bikinnya sich


Caping?
Mengelabui FLIR? Seriously?
Kearifan lokal mengelabui flir hebatnya org Indonesia


----------



## Chestnut

Ruhnama said:


> Caping?
> Mengelabui FLIR? Seriously?
> Kearifan lokal mengelabui flir hebatnya org Indonesia


No it can't.

FLIR thermals can detect the heat vapors coming off your body.



trishna_amṛta said:


> Rice hat (ga tau apa istilah B. Indonesia nya) banyak kegunaanya, selain mempermudah evaporasi keringat juga ngelindungi kita dari serangan ular python yg biasanya ngelantung di pohon. Kalau jaman skrg bisa kita modif dgn dicat camouflage trus tinggal ditambahi semak belukar lokal (yg masih fresh). Bahkan kalau dikombinasi ama sejenis poncho (jas hujan) bisa ngelabuhi sensor thermal macam FLIR, tapi agak ribet bikinnya sich


FLIR cameras can detect heat vapors coming off your body. Unless you're wearing an enclosed environmental suit (and even then it's only a matter of time until the heat transfers out) it will detect you.

I used to work with FLIR, this is the most common misconception ever since Generation Kill came out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Chestnut said:


> No it can't.
> 
> FLIR thermals can detect the heat vapors coming off your body.
> 
> 
> FLIR cameras can detect heat vapors coming off your body. Unless you're wearing an enclosed environmental suit (and even then it's only a matter of time until the heat transfers out) it will detect you.
> 
> I used to work with FLIR, this is the most common misconception ever since Generation Kill came out.


can soldier covered in cold mud detected by flir ?


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> can soldier covered in cold mud detected by flir ?


yes


----------



## Ruhnama

Chestnut said:


> No it can't.
> 
> FLIR thermals can detect the heat vapors coming off your body.
> 
> 
> FLIR cameras can detect heat vapors coming off your body. Unless you're wearing an enclosed environmental suit (and even then it's only a matter of time until the heat transfers out) it will detect you.
> 
> I used to work with FLIR, this is the most common misconception ever since Generation Kill came out.



So how to undetected by FLIR? Are there any tricks to deceive flir?

Are flir realy advance so make guerilla warfare in jungle irrelevant?


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*KEMHAN SELENGGARAKAN KAPAL SELAM*
25 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR




_Kemhan Selenggarakan Kapal Selam (Kemhan)_

_Focus Group Discussion_ (FGD) Kapal Selam dengan tema Pemberdayaan Kemampuan PT. PAL Melalui Jasa Konsultan Menuju Kemandirian Bidang Kapal Selam (_Empowerment of the Capability of PT. PAL through Consultancy towards the Independence of Submarine Technology_) dilaksanakan pada hari Rabu tanggal 23 Oktober 2019 di Hotel Java Paragon, Surabaya.

Dilansir dari laman _Kemhan_ (24/ 10/ 2019), Tujuan dari FGD adalah untuk mendapatkan kesamaan visi tentang kemampuan yang telah dicapai oleh PT. PAL melalui jasa konsultansi untuk membangun Kapal Selam secara mandiri.

FGD dibuka oleh Dirjen Pothan Kemhan dengan menyampaikan bahwa Kapal Selam merupakan salah satu dari Tujuh Program Nasional yang telah ditetapkan oleh pemerintah dengan kompleksitas teknologi yang tinggi untuk digunakan oleh TNI AL dalam menjaga dan mengamankan wilayah NKRI khususnya menghadapi ancaman dan gangguan dari dalam maupun dari luar_._

FGD dilakukan untuk menakar sejauh mana peningkatan kemampuan PT. PAL setelah mengikuti konsultansi teknologi Kapal Selam dari DWL selama 7 tahun dalam mewujudkan kamandirian Kapal Selam, hambatan yang dihadapi serta langkah-langkah yang harus dilakukan kedepan untuk dapat mewujudkan kemandirian tersebut.

Narasumber dalam FGD ini adalah PT. PAL Indonesia (Bapak Marx Jefferson) yang memaparkan tentang Kesiapan PT. PAL (Indonesia) untuk Memproduksi Kapal Selam dan Daewoo Logistic (DWL / Mr. Son, Kye-hyun) yang memaparkan tentang Prediction on PT. PAL Capability after Submarine Consultation (7 years).

Dari FGD diketahui bahwa PT. PAL, dalam menyiapkan kemampuan membangun kapal selam di dalam negeri (_Whole Local Production_), masih memerlukan pendampingan dari konsultan teknologi pembangunan kapal selam. Hasil konsultansi selama tujuh tahun dari konsultan pembangunan kapal selam DWL, telah tersusun 534 dari keseluruhan 558 _Working Standard_ prosedur pembangunan kapal selam.

PT. PAL memerlukan pemenuhan infrastruktur, sarana dan prasarana produksi untuk mendukung kemampuan membangun kapal selam.

Dalam penutupnya Dirjen Pothan Kemhan menyampaikan bahwa PT. PAL harus optimis dan yakin dapat berhasil dalam menguasai teknologi pembangunan Kapal Selam dengan menyiapkan SDM yang handal dan dikelola dengan baik.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_





INDONESIA
*KAPAL SELAM 2.000 TON BARU MASUK DALAM PORTOFOLIO DSME*
25 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Pada pameran angkatan laut MADEX 2019 di Busan (Korea Selatan), galangan kapal DSME meluncurkan desain kapal selam serang baru yang didedikasikan untuk pasar ekspor berdasarkan teknologi yang dikembangkan untuk kapal selam KSS III Angkatan Laut Korea Selatan.

“DSME2000 adalah kapal selam generasi baru. Seperti yang Anda ketahui, kami memiliki pengalaman dalam pembuatan dan pengiriman kapal selam,” ungkap Jejun Park, Principal Engineer DSME kepada _Naval News_ (23/ 10/ 2019).

Dengan memanfaatkan pengetahuan yang diperoleh dari desain 1.400 ton yang ditawarkan kepada Angkatan Laut Indonesia dan teknologi terbaru yang diperoleh dengan proyek KSS III domestik, DSME kemudian membuat kapal selam berukuran sedang ini.

“Ini hanya desain konseptual yang dapat dikustomisasi,” tambah Park.





_Desain kapal selam DSME2000 menampilkan sistem peluncuran senjata yang fleksibel (Naval News)_
Kapal selam kelas 2.000 ton ini ditenagai oleh sistem propulsi diesel-listrik dengan AIP dan “baterai Lithium-Ion terbaru”, yang memungkinkan kapal selam mencapai kecepatan maksimum 20 knot dan kecepatan permukaan maksimum 10 knot. _Range_ kapal selam ini adalah 10.000 mil laut dengan kecepatan jelajah.

DSME2000 memiliki panjang 70,3 m dan diameter 6,3 m. Kapal selam mampu menampung 40 awak, termasuk 10 “tamu”, yang berarti bahwa kapal selam itu akan mampu mempertahankan operasi Pasukan Khusus.

Kapal selam DSME 2000 menampilkan sistem peluncuran senjata yang fleksibel yang diadaptasi “sesuai permintaan pelanggan”. Senjata utama kapal selam bergantung pada 8 tabung torpedo dengan total 16 torpedo, termasuk 8 unit cadangan.

_Masts suite_ mencakup optronic, radar, ESM, SATCOM, Snorkel, hingga dua tiang komunikasi yang dapat digerakkan.

_Sensor suite_ didasarkan pada Cylindrical Hydrophone Array, Intercept Detection and Ranging Sonar, Own Noise Analysis, Flank Array Sonar, Passive Ranging Sonar, Active Operation Sonar dan Towed Array Sonar.

_Photos: DSME2000 2,000 tons class submarine scale model at MADEX 2019. (Naval News)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Imo this is a good choice for our next sbm batch but i prefer improved U214 maybe german offering their U218?



Nike said:


> Fiscal year for this MEF will be closed by December end, if there is no concluded contract sign for new procurement they must submit new funds in new Budgetary session between 2020-2024, all will be started from the beginning.


Including Su-35s?


----------



## Nike

Su 35 actually had been through contract signing phase, the problem is finance scheme to made the contract effective, if there is no conclution until the expiry dates, all will be for naught.


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> INDONESIA
> *KEMHAN SELENGGARAKAN KAPAL SELAM*
> 25 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Kemhan Selenggarakan Kapal Selam (Kemhan)_
> 
> _Focus Group Discussion_ (FGD) Kapal Selam dengan tema Pemberdayaan Kemampuan PT. PAL Melalui Jasa Konsultan Menuju Kemandirian Bidang Kapal Selam (_Empowerment of the Capability of PT. PAL through Consultancy towards the Independence of Submarine Technology_) dilaksanakan pada hari Rabu tanggal 23 Oktober 2019 di Hotel Java Paragon, Surabaya.
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _Kemhan_ (24/ 10/ 2019), Tujuan dari FGD adalah untuk mendapatkan kesamaan visi tentang kemampuan yang telah dicapai oleh PT. PAL melalui jasa konsultansi untuk membangun Kapal Selam secara mandiri.
> 
> FGD dibuka oleh Dirjen Pothan Kemhan dengan menyampaikan bahwa Kapal Selam merupakan salah satu dari Tujuh Program Nasional yang telah ditetapkan oleh pemerintah dengan kompleksitas teknologi yang tinggi untuk digunakan oleh TNI AL dalam menjaga dan mengamankan wilayah NKRI khususnya menghadapi ancaman dan gangguan dari dalam maupun dari luar_._
> 
> FGD dilakukan untuk menakar sejauh mana peningkatan kemampuan PT. PAL setelah mengikuti konsultansi teknologi Kapal Selam dari DWL selama 7 tahun dalam mewujudkan kamandirian Kapal Selam, hambatan yang dihadapi serta langkah-langkah yang harus dilakukan kedepan untuk dapat mewujudkan kemandirian tersebut.
> 
> Narasumber dalam FGD ini adalah PT. PAL Indonesia (Bapak Marx Jefferson) yang memaparkan tentang Kesiapan PT. PAL (Indonesia) untuk Memproduksi Kapal Selam dan Daewoo Logistic (DWL / Mr. Son, Kye-hyun) yang memaparkan tentang Prediction on PT. PAL Capability after Submarine Consultation (7 years).
> 
> Dari FGD diketahui bahwa PT. PAL, dalam menyiapkan kemampuan membangun kapal selam di dalam negeri (_Whole Local Production_), masih memerlukan pendampingan dari konsultan teknologi pembangunan kapal selam. Hasil konsultansi selama tujuh tahun dari konsultan pembangunan kapal selam DWL, telah tersusun 534 dari keseluruhan 558 _Working Standard_ prosedur pembangunan kapal selam.
> 
> PT. PAL memerlukan pemenuhan infrastruktur, sarana dan prasarana produksi untuk mendukung kemampuan membangun kapal selam.
> 
> Dalam penutupnya Dirjen Pothan Kemhan menyampaikan bahwa PT. PAL harus optimis dan yakin dapat berhasil dalam menguasai teknologi pembangunan Kapal Selam dengan menyiapkan SDM yang handal dan dikelola dengan baik.
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDONESIA
> *KAPAL SELAM 2.000 TON BARU MASUK DALAM PORTOFOLIO DSME*
> 25 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> Pada pameran angkatan laut MADEX 2019 di Busan (Korea Selatan), galangan kapal DSME meluncurkan desain kapal selam serang baru yang didedikasikan untuk pasar ekspor berdasarkan teknologi yang dikembangkan untuk kapal selam KSS III Angkatan Laut Korea Selatan.
> 
> “DSME2000 adalah kapal selam generasi baru. Seperti yang Anda ketahui, kami memiliki pengalaman dalam pembuatan dan pengiriman kapal selam,” ungkap Jejun Park, Principal Engineer DSME kepada _Naval News_ (23/ 10/ 2019).
> 
> Dengan memanfaatkan pengetahuan yang diperoleh dari desain 1.400 ton yang ditawarkan kepada Angkatan Laut Indonesia dan teknologi terbaru yang diperoleh dengan proyek KSS III domestik, DSME kemudian membuat kapal selam berukuran sedang ini.
> 
> “Ini hanya desain konseptual yang dapat dikustomisasi,” tambah Park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Desain kapal selam DSME2000 menampilkan sistem peluncuran senjata yang fleksibel (Naval News)_
> Kapal selam kelas 2.000 ton ini ditenagai oleh sistem propulsi diesel-listrik dengan AIP dan “baterai Lithium-Ion terbaru”, yang memungkinkan kapal selam mencapai kecepatan maksimum 20 knot dan kecepatan permukaan maksimum 10 knot. _Range_ kapal selam ini adalah 10.000 mil laut dengan kecepatan jelajah.
> 
> DSME2000 memiliki panjang 70,3 m dan diameter 6,3 m. Kapal selam mampu menampung 40 awak, termasuk 10 “tamu”, yang berarti bahwa kapal selam itu akan mampu mempertahankan operasi Pasukan Khusus.
> 
> Kapal selam DSME 2000 menampilkan sistem peluncuran senjata yang fleksibel yang diadaptasi “sesuai permintaan pelanggan”. Senjata utama kapal selam bergantung pada 8 tabung torpedo dengan total 16 torpedo, termasuk 8 unit cadangan.
> 
> _Masts suite_ mencakup optronic, radar, ESM, SATCOM, Snorkel, hingga dua tiang komunikasi yang dapat digerakkan.
> 
> _Sensor suite_ didasarkan pada Cylindrical Hydrophone Array, Intercept Detection and Ranging Sonar, Own Noise Analysis, Flank Array Sonar, Passive Ranging Sonar, Active Operation Sonar dan Towed Array Sonar.
> 
> _Photos: DSME2000 2,000 tons class submarine scale model at MADEX 2019. (Naval News)_
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)_
> 
> Imo this is a good choice for our next sbm batch but i prefer improved U214 maybe german offering their U218?
> 
> 
> Including Su-35s?


or something that had magnetic signature concealment capability.



Ruhnama said:


> So how to undetected by FLIR? Are there any tricks to deceive flir?
> 
> Are flir realy advance so make guerilla warfare in jungle irrelevant?


try BAE System Adaptiv .


----------



## Kansel

https://www.indomiliter.com/pantau-pergerakan-kapal-selam-asing-tni-al-berniat-adopsi-sosus-di-alki/
I'm almost forget about this news, is there any progress on this tho?


----------



## Kansel

*Jadi Wamen Kemhan, Wahyu Sakti Akan Fokus Kembangkan Industri Pertahanan*
Dita Angga Rusiana
Jum'at, 25 Oktober 2019 - 13:23 WIB




Ilustrasi, salah satu alutsista yang dimiliki TNI. Foto: dok/Dispenad


JAKARTA - Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) menunjuk Mantan Bendahara Tim Kampanye Nasional (TKN) Jokowi-Ma’ruf Amin Wahyu Sakti Trenggono sebagai Wakil Menteri (Wamen) Pertahanan. Wahyu akan bekerja mendampingi Prabowo Subianto yang menjabat sebagai Menteri Pertahanan.

“Pagi ini saya dipanggil Pak Presiden diberikan penugasan untuk membantu di Kementerian pertahanan,” katanya di Komplek Istana Kepresidenan Jakarta, Jumat (25/10/2019).

Dia pun enggan berkomentar terkait duetnya dengan Prabowo Subianto. “Saya ndak usah komentar kalau yang itu ya,” tuturnya. (Baca: Dampingi Parbowo di Kemhan, Ini Profil Singkat Wahyu Sakti)

Dia mengatakan bahwa sebagai wamenhan akan fokus pengembangan industri pertahanan. Menurutnya hal ini sesuai dengan latar belakangnya.

“Background saya lebih ke arah pengembangan industri. Jadi saya kira fokus saya nanti di situ lebih banyak kepada bagaimana mengembangkan industri pertahahanan di dalam negeri,” katanya.

Dia berharap ke depan industri pertahanan dalam negeri dapat berkembang secara baik. Dia mengaku siap bekerja untuk itu. (Baca juga: Angela Tanoesoedibjo Ditunjuk Jadi Wakil Menteri Pariwisata)

“Ya harapannya adalah ke depan menuju kepada menjawab pada visi presiden yaitu sektor untuk industri pertahanan. Bisa mulai kita kembangkan yeng lebih baik dan saya katakan saya siap untuk bekerja,” pungkasnya.


----------



## Raduga

https://jatim.sindonews.com/read/15...oi-skadron-udara-14-punya-bos-baru-1571915437

someone explain this lol .


----------



## Chestnut

Ruhnama said:


> So how to undetected by FLIR? Are there any tricks to deceive flir?
> 
> Are flir realy advance so make guerilla warfare in jungle irrelevant?


Natural jungle canopy


----------



## Ruhnama

Chestnut said:


> Natural jungle canopy



So How effective jungle canopy to cover the heat from a human and undetected by flir?
(Sorry if i ask weird question)


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

All AR

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

Uuuh now im confused about C130J procurement,as i know KSAU confirm the contract about C130J and then this appear

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187871637812547584


----------



## Nike

super tucano as close air support is not dwell too much in my mind, their limited armor, limited carriage or load weight, heck their main gun is only . 50 cal thats too small to dent most of the top armor of modern APC/IFV....


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> Caping?
> Mengelabui FLIR? Seriously?
> Kearifan lokal mengelabui flir hebatnya org Indonesia



Bukan ke arifan lokal tapi pemahaman thermodynamic



Chestnut said:


> No it can't.
> 
> FLIR thermals can detect the heat vapors coming off your body.
> 
> 
> FLIR cameras can detect heat vapors coming off your body. Unless you're wearing an enclosed environmental suit (and even then it's only a matter of time until the heat transfers out) it will detect you.
> 
> I used to work with FLIR, this is the most common misconception ever since Generation Kill came out.



I'm fully aware of it, and yet even multi spectral solution + data fusion aren't magic, and they all technology that has their operational limit. Same thing with the counter method its also has limit.



Raduga said:


> can soldier covered in cold mud detected by flir ?



Only if your name is _Arnold Schwarzenegger_



Ruhnama said:


> So how to undetected by FLIR? Are there any tricks to deceive flir?
> 
> Are flir realy advance so make guerilla warfare in jungle irrelevant?



I've already mention it above there are "operational limit" of everything including the counter, and gorilla jungle warfare is still very relevant



Chestnut said:


> Natural jungle canopy



Well there is one of it.



Ruhnama said:


> So How effective jungle canopy to cover the heat from a human and undetected by flir?
> (Sorry if i ask weird question)



Extremely effective as long you understand their limit.
BTW *The only stupid or weird question is the one you didn't or never ask.*


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nike said:


> super tucano as close air support is not dwell too much in my mind, their limited armor, limited carriage or load weight, heck their main gun is only . 50 cal thats too small to dent most of the top armor of modern APC/IFV....


For COIN/Low intensity operation, they might be good, TNI and Brimob infantry squa would be helped a lot. But again there will be the usual "_Chemical Weapon_" bullshit being used again by these "people".


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> super tucano as close air support is not dwell too much in my mind, their limited armor, limited carriage or load weight, heck their main gun is only . 50 cal thats too small to dent most of the top armor of modern APC/IFV....


Well, what else we can get? US didn't give permission to purchase thunderbolt eventho we lobbying them and no way for us to purchase frogfoot tho

Nice progress so far

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Well, what else we can get? US didn't give permission to purchase thunderbolt eventho we lobbying them and no way for us to purchase frogfoot tho
> 
> Nice progress so far
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Frogfoot is a nice addition, but i am expect to acquire Platipus. Heck, i cant get with the obsession of COIN, why not take more attack helicopter like Apache or Mi 35, they are more heavily armed, well armored and it is the nightmare for any lightly armed opponnent all over the world as you need something like MANPADS to bring them down

TNI AU can try to revive squadron 41 and squadron 42 , but with what? 

The best contender to me is P8 poseidon

For squadron 21, replace the Tucanos with F 16 v who optimized for wild weasel mission, at least a historical bomber squadron deserved much better system


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Frogfoot is a nice addition, but i am expect to acquire Platipus. Heck, i cant get with the obsession of COIN, why not take more attack helicopter like Apache or Mi 35, they are more heavily armed, well armored and it is the nightmare for any lightly armed opponnent all over the world as you need something like MANPADS to bring them down
> 
> TNI AU can try to revive squadron 41 and squadron 42 , but with what?
> 
> The best contender to me is P8 poseidon
> 
> For squadron 21, replace the Tucanos with F 16 v who optimized for wild weasel mission, at least a historical bomber squadron deserved much better system


Well we can activate sq 41&42 with P8 or anything else cause there's no way for us to purchase TU-22M while caatsa still active, but due to lack of budgets for now, we don't.

Before, airforce need low Operational cost aircraft for border patrol and COIN which is why they chose tucanos tho. But there's no reason to replace them in the future with something better.

i heard they're going to purchase additional apaches (i hope so).

Also we're going to purchase heli anti teror? (wtf is that) are we going to create something like 160th SOAR?


----------



## Nike

Need at least a brigade sized helicopter units to made units equivalent of 160th SOAR night stalker, a batt stand by and a batt on rotation, we cant afford that yet. 160th SOAR is being supported by large support ecosystem and units to made them run effectively. US 160th operated around 200 helicopter to support such size unit. 

And today whole of TNI doesnt have that much assault helicopter.... Sigh


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> And today whole of TNI doesnt have that much assault helicopter.... Sigh


Only fennec not much quantity tho,hoping for TNI to purchase blackhawk for utility,assault and infiltration mission. Really the best on its class


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> why not take more attack helicopter like Apache or Mi 35, they are more heavily armed, well armored and it is the nightmare for any lightly armed opponnent all over the world as you need something like MANPADS to bring them down



Apache is an attack helo, meaning it role is to wait somewhere and rush in to hit-and-run the OPFOR, its the same thing with Russian attack helo albeit the Russian attack helo were design upon different doctrine of which they were use as flying tank in similar fashion as the US using their A-10.
While for COIN role, the task require more of a loitering time and operate in uncontested airspace, thus there is no need for armoured plane such as A-10


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Frogfoot is a nice addition, but i am expect to acquire Platipus. Heck, i cant get with the obsession of COIN, why not take more attack helicopter like Apache or Mi 35, they are more heavily armed, well armored and it is the nightmare for any lightly armed opponnent all over the world as you need something like MANPADS to bring them down
> 
> TNI AU can try to revive squadron 41 and squadron 42 , but with what?
> 
> The best contender to me is P8 poseidon
> 
> For squadron 21, replace the Tucanos with F 16 v who optimized for wild weasel mission, at least a historical bomber squadron deserved much better system


We don't need Frogfoots or strategic bombers.

If anything we need more Super Tucano's armed with PGM's. You don't need the biggest stick to fight an enemy that doesn't even have radios. You need cheap weapons that can be delivered with precision at a moment's notice, hence why we have a COIN doctrine and fly Super Tucanos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> We don't need Frogfoots or strategic bombers.
> 
> If anything we need more Super Tucano's armed with PGM's. You don't need the biggest stick to fight an enemy that doesn't even have radios. You need cheap weapons that can be delivered with precision at a moment's notice, hence why we have a COIN doctrine and fly Super Tucanos.



Yeah thats why TNI still became a COIN minded armed forces, just forget about MBT, destroyer, or heavy fighter all you need it is program bela negara, as they are more cheaper cannon fodder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

trishna_amṛta said:


> While for COIN role, the task require more of a loitering time and operate in uncontested airspace, thus there is no need for armoured plane such as A-10


I missed the BRRRRRRT already


----------



## Ruhnama

A 10 warthog 20 million usd
Frogfoot 11 million usd

(Sc googel)

I just found this
https://militarymachine.com/most-expensive-military-jets/

Dont know it is accurate or not. Maybe just for reading or entertainment


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> A 10 warthog 20 million usd
> Frogfoot 11 million usd
> 
> (Sc googel)
> 
> I just found this
> https://militarymachine.com/most-expensive-military-jets/
> 
> Dont know it is accurate or not. Maybe just for reading or entertainment


Its not good if you compare only by price per unit,compare it on many aspect like capabilities, Operational cost, Maintenance cost , airframe hours.

What i don't like from Russian made is their Maintenance cost is high rather than western made one. Think thats why most of our procurement for now and later going for western made.


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Yeah thats why TNI still became a COIN minded armed forces, just forget about MBT, destroyer, or heavy fighter all you need it is program bela negara, as they are more cheaper cannon fodder.


We're a COIN minded force because our main security problems comes from within our borders. You don't need MBT's destroyers, or heavy fighters to fight people literally living in caves. None of those stuff helped the US in Afghanistan, why should we make the same mistake?

Bragging rights should not be a part of a serious defense strategy.



Ruhnama said:


> A 10 warthog 20 million usd
> Frogfoot 11 million usd
> 
> (Sc googel)
> 
> I just found this
> https://militarymachine.com/most-expensive-military-jets/
> 
> Dont know it is accurate or not. Maybe just for reading or entertainment


The A-10 will never be available. The US is prohibited in selling them abroad by an act of congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> We're a COIN minded force because our main security problems comes from within our borders. You don't need MBT's destroyers, or heavy fighters to fight people literally living in caves. None of those stuff helped the US in Afghanistan, why should we make the same mistake?
> 
> Bragging rights should not be a part of a serious defense strategy.



Yeah right, we should stopped to established new KOSTRAD division and other frigates and corvettes we had should be scrapped, we should cancelled our NASSAM order, we should destroying PINDAD armored division manufacturing capability, we should looking solution like Philippine and their infantry minded attitude. Afterall our enemies right now and in the future is cave man wielding hatched and bows. What a great mind you had i am get a new revelation by each passing days.

The reason US can get a hold in Afghanistan in first place is because their shiny toys and network system along with all of their logistick units able to ensure there is no contender able to challenge their rules over the OCEAN and skies, what a great mind @Chestnut had to said those toys doesnt help US to suppress the enemies, well Tora Bora battle is fought with only rifles at hand maybe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Yeah right, we should stopped to established new KOSTRAD division and other frigates and corvettes we had should be scrapped, we should cancelled our NASSAM order, we should destroying PINDAD armored division manufacturing capability, we should looking solution like Philippine and their infantry minded attitude. Afterall our enemies right now and in the future is cave man wielding hatched and bows. What a great mind you had i am get a new revelation by each passing days.
> 
> The reason US can get a hold in Afghanistan in first place is because their shiny toys and network system along with all of their logistick units able to ensure there is no contender able to challenge their rules over the OCEAN and skies, what a great mind @Chestnut had to said those toys doesnt help US to suppress the enemies, well Tora Bora battle is fought with only rifles at hand maybe


Considering our most pressing concern right now is KKB's and a potential Marawi situation, there's no need to focus on getting more MBT's (We're not getting more, we're sticking with lighter tanks) or destroyers (we're a littoral country, we're better off getting more frigates and corvettes like the US LCS than a full fledged destroyer). A Arleigh Burke can't police a street corner, a Leopard 2 can't break down someone's door at 2AM to search for weapon caches; you need bodies for that.

Like it or not the reality of our security problems lies in better infantry gear, better infantry training, and long range surveillance than heavy hitting assets. The US didn't send in heavy assets when they first invaded Afghanistan, they sent in small scale SOF units supported by air support, which is what Super Tucanos and PGM equipped strike fighters are. They didn't need destroyers to fight a landlocked country nor stealth fighters to maintain air superiority against a country with no air force; stop talking out of your *** and putting words in my mouth.

And yes, as someone who works in the industry, I fully support stopping the government monopolization of the defense industry. Pindad quality is utter garbage because they don't have to compete with anybody else when they're the only people who make armored vehicles here and the military is obliged to purchase from them under KKIP. PAL and PTDI are forced to compete with local and international companies and thus are forced to constantly innovate, hence why they get foreign orders. Competition is good for business.

I don't get why it's so hard for Indonesian defense enthusiasts to just swallow the pride and admit we don't need to be like the US or Russia or China. We all have different security priorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

lol, it will be good just to abolish TNI altogether if we looking what are your logic had, afterall Police and brimob is sufficient to handle such INTERNAL threat and doing COIN operation. Indonesia doesnt need to have aspiration to become big country backed by powerfull military to handle EXTERNAL threat

@Chestnut

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Its not good if you compare only by price per unit,compare it on many aspect like capabilities, Operational cost, Maintenance cost , airframe hours.
> 
> What i don't like from Russian made is their Maintenance cost is high rather than western made one. Think thats why most of our procurement for now and later going for western made.



In that list US made aircraft cheaper than Russian one
F 15 cheaper than Su 35 in that list.

So... ayo f15 wkwkkw


----------



## Raduga

if somehow penerbal get modernized 
il-28 = P-8 Poseidon ?
Gannet = CN-235 mpa with Sonobuoy launcher and torp ?


----------



## Kansel

Good ol days 

http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/10/penerbal-tahun-1960-lengkap-modern-dan.html?m=1

*Penerbal Tahun 1960-an : Lengkap, Modern dan Gahar*

27 Oktober 2019





Pesawat Fairey Gannet dengan livery TNI AL (image : scn.ru)

Mengenang kejayaan TNI Angkatan Laut adalah membuka kembali sejarah tahun 1960an dimana saat itu Armada Kombatan TNI AL dan Dinas Penerbangan TNI AL (Dispenerbal - nama pada waktu itu) berada pada puncak kejayaannya dan sangat disegani di Asia.

Pada era tahun 1960an Penerbangan Angkatan Laut diperkuat oleh tujuh Skuadron Udara 
dimana sampai saat ini jumlah skuadron dan tipe pesawat yang dipunyai TNI AL belum dapat menyamai atau bahkan melampauinya.

Penerbangan Angkatan Laut bertugas untuk mendukung operasi Angkatan Laut, baik untuk operasi tempur, operasi SAR maupun operasi bantuan kemanusiaan. Penerbangan TNI AL mempunyai enam fungsi yaitu :

1. Peperangan anti kapal selam
2. Peperangan anti kapal permukaan
3. Pengamanan laut terbatas
4. Intai maritim
5. Pendaratan pasukan darat lintas helikopter
6. Dukungan logistik cepat

Berikut ini adalah Skuadron Udara yang dimiliki oleh Angkatan Laut pada tahun 1960-an dimana kekuatan Penerbangan Angkatan Laut cukup lengkap, modern dan gahar.


*Skuadron Udara 100/Anti Kapal Selam* 




Pesawat anti kapal selam Gannet AS4 (photo : TNI AL)

Pada awal tahun 1960 rombongan pertama pesawat Fairey Gannet tiba di tanah air. Dari 18 Gannet yang dimiliki TNI AL, sebanyak 16 unit merupakan tipe AS4 atau versi antikapal selam (ASW) sedangkan dua unit yaitu model T5 merupakan pesawat versi latih.

Untuk tipe AS4 yang perannya sebagai pemburu kapal selam, pesawat dilengkapi dengan torpedo yang tersimpan dalam bomb bay di perut pesawat yang terlihat gendut.

*Skuadron Udara 200/Angkut VIP (dan Latih)*




Pesawat Volaircraft Grand Commander 500 (photo : TNI AL)

Skuadron 200 pada mulanya diperuntukkan sebagai Skuadron Angkut VIP namun dalam perjalanan kemudian berubah menjadi Skuadron Latih.

Untuk fungsi pesawat angkut VIP, skuadron ini diperkuat dengan pesawat udara yang dibeli dari Amerika Serikat yaitu sebuah pesawat angkut VIP Volaircraft (Rockwell) Grand Commander 500. 





Pesawat latih Darter Commander (photo : TNI AL)

Untuk fungsi latih, skuadron ini diperkuat dengan empat buah pesawat latih dasar buatan Amerika Serikat jenis Darter Commander 100 yang juga dibuat oleh Volaircraft/Aero Commander.

*Skuadron Udara 300/Angkut Taktis* 




Pesawat amfibi UF-2 Albatross (photo : david taylor)

Bersamaan dengan pembelian pesawat dari Amerika Serikat, yaitu Grand Commander, Darter Commander, serta Dakota, dilakukan juga pembelian atas dua buah pesawat amfibi jenis Grumman Albatross HU-16/UF-2.

Mengingat fungsinya yang berbeda dan spesifik maka untuk pesawat amfibi Albatross ini dibuatkan skuadron tersendiri yaitu Skuadron Udara 300.

*Skuadron Udara 400/Pendaratan Vertikal* 





Helikopter Mil Mi-4 ALRI (photo : anggerabiyyu)

Gelombang pembelian helikopter dari Uni Sovyet, untuk Angkatan Laut juga turut kebagian berupa 14 buah helikopter jenis Mil Mi-4 Hound. Dari sejumlah tersebut sebanyak sembilan buah merupakan tipe helikopter anti kapal selam, sedangkan sisanya lima buah helikopter angkut sedang dan helikopter VIP.





Helikopter Allouette II ALRI (photo : TNI AL)

Pembelian helikopter juga dilakukan terhadap produk Prancis berupa tiga buah helikopter angkut serba guna Aerospatiale Allouette II, heli ini juga dapat dipergunakan untuk fungsi latih.

*Skuadron Udara 500/Pembom Torpedo *




Pesawat pembom torpedo Il-28 (photo : skuad600)

Angkatan Laut juga menerima 12 buah pesawat udara Ilyushin Il-28, pesawat dengan kode NATO sebagai Beagle ini merupakan medium bomber, dan Angkatan Laut memfungsikannya sebagai pembom torpedo.

Dari jatah 12 buah pesawat Il-28 untuk Angkatan Laut, 10 unit merupakan jenis Il-28T yang murni dirancang sebagai pesawat pembom torpedo, sedangkan sisanya 2 unit berupa jenis Il-28U yang tidak dipersenjatai dan berfungsi sebagai pesawat latih.

*Skuadron Udara 600/Transport*





Pesawat C-47 Dakota (photo : intisari)

Skuadron ini dibentuk untuk memenuhi kebutuhan Angkatan Laut atas fungsi pesawat untuk keperluan logistik, penerjunan dan transportasi.

Untuk skuadron ini, Angkatan Laut mengumpulkan pesawat Douglas C-47 Dakota dari beberapa negara, dua buah dari Belanda, tiga buah dari Amerika, serta dua buah dari Australia, total 7 pesawat jenis C-47 berhasil dimiliki.

*Skuadron 900/ Perawatan dan Pemeliharaan*

Saat ini skuadron ini berganti nama menjadi Fasharkan Pesud kepanjangan dari Fasilitas Pemeliharaan dan Perbaikan Pesawat Udara, dengan tugas pokok melaksanakan pemeliharaan terhadap berbagai pesawat udara yang dimiliki Penerbangan TNI-AL, baik pesawat bersayap tetap maupun berbaling-baling.

Sekarang ini Puspenerbal mengoperasikan Skuadron 200 Latih Terbang, Skuadron 400 Anti Kapal Selam, Skuadron 600 Angkut Taktis, Skuadron 800 Patroli Maritim dan Fasharkan Pesud. Ada penambahan skuadron berupa Skuadron Patroli Maritim, namun demikian ada tiga skuadron yang berkurang yaitu Skuadron Angkut Taktis, Skuadron Pendaratan Vertikal dan Skuadron Pembom Torpedo.







Pada periode tahun 60-an tersebut terlihat bahwa untuk melawan kapal selam, Angkatan Laut dapat menggunakan 3 jenis alutsista yang berupa pesawat Gannet AS4, helikopter Mi-14 Hound dan pembom torpedo Il-28 Beagle, ketiganya berasal dari skuadron yang berbeda. Satu dekade ke depan belum tentu skuadron-skuadron tersebut pulih kembali.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> if somehow penerbal get modernized
> il-28 = P-8 Poseidon ?
> Gannet = CN-235 mpa with Sonobuoy launcher and torp ?



Why not looking for P3 orion or maybe ATR 72 MPA/ASW version, as Japan and US is progressively replacing their orion with newly build aircraft. P8 Poseidon is all to be good though


----------



## Kansel

Well idk if its a good decision or no,atleast dont offer us second hand lah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188227728337555456


Nike said:


> Why not looking for P3 orion or maybe ATR 72 MPA/ASW version, as Japan and US is progressively replacing their orion with newly build aircraft. P8 Poseidon is all to be good though


I prefer P3 or ATR 72 as tactical mpa while P8/P1 as strategic mpa


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> lol, it will be good just to abolish TNI altogether if we looking what are your logic had, afterall Police and brimob is sufficient to handle such INTERNAL threat and doing COIN operation. Indonesia doesnt need to have aspiration to become big country backed by powerfull military to handle EXTERNAL threat
> 
> @Chestnut


Okay, I'm not going to bother taking you seriously if you're to use ad hominems. So far you have given no rebuttal to my argument that the TNI has pressing insurgency concerns and border intrusions that are best solved by better infantry training, MP aircraft, and littoral combat ships over heavy assets other than constantly referring to "future aspirations".

Keep in mind that this opinion is shared by a lot of the soldiers I work with. I have lost count of how many soldiers said they would rather get better personal gear than having to be responsible for another $5 million piece of equipment.

I'm just going to close this pissing contest by saying that your type of grandiose, blind patriotism is what got us to this logistical crisis and budget waste in the first place. A parade military is only great for parades, not actual war.



Kansel said:


> Well idk if its a good decision or no,atleast dont offer us second hand lah
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188227728337555456
> 
> I prefer P3 or ATR 72 as tactical mpa while P8/P1 as strategic mpa


I think we should go for it. the AAVP's kinda fill their own niche in the Marine Corps. Having the BMP-3 platform as a common IFV and AAVP's as a common APC for the marines isn't that much of a logistical crisis. If anything though I'd start with actually adding weapons to the KAAVP's we already have.

For the most part, both vehicles are modular platforms. You can have the BMP-3's as IFV's, ATGM carriers, and SHORAD's while having the AAVP's as troop carriers, mortar carriers, command, engineering, and logistics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

KF-X vs Su-35.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Chestnut said:


> Considering our most pressing concern right now is KKB's and a potential Marawi situation, there's no need to focus on getting more MBT's (We're not getting more, we're sticking with lighter tanks) or destroyers (we're a littoral country, we're better off getting more frigates and corvettes like the US LCS than a full fledged destroyer). A Arleigh Burke can't police a street corner, a Leopard 2 can't break down someone's door at 2AM to search for weapon caches; you need bodies for that.
> 
> Like it or not the reality of our security problems lies in better infantry gear, better infantry training, and long range surveillance than heavy hitting assets. The US didn't send in heavy assets when they first invaded Afghanistan, they sent in small scale SOF units supported by air support, which is what Super Tucanos and PGM equipped strike fighters are. They didn't need destroyers to fight a landlocked country nor stealth fighters to maintain air superiority against a country with no air force; stop talking out of your *** and putting words in my mouth.
> 
> And yes, as someone who works in the industry, I fully support stopping the government monopolization of the defense industry. Pindad quality is utter garbage because they don't have to compete with anybody else when they're the only people who make armored vehicles here and the military is obliged to purchase from them under KKIP. PAL and PTDI are forced to compete with local and international companies and thus are forced to constantly innovate, hence why they get foreign orders. Competition is good for business.
> 
> I don't get why it's so hard for Indonesian defense enthusiasts to just swallow the pride and admit we don't need to be like the US or Russia or China. We all have different security priorities.


There is no need for more MBT but we need MMWT and other light armoured vehicle.

_Because Indonesia is littoral country and archipelagic state compromised of thousands islands we should have many small combat vessels for hit and run. _
This is true *but *even if Indonesia have many islands we also have large sea area too, the inner sea 'area laut dalam' such as java sea and banda sea alone is still a large area (bahkan lebih gede dari wilayah laut beberapa negara eropa yang angkatan lautnya punya asset yang lebih superior), we also exposed directly to open ocean such as western of sumatra - southern coast of java all the way to the nusa tenggara (indian ocean) and pacific ocean in our northern part. Having frigates is a must, but if there is budget problem at least we should have several light frigate such as PKR and many corvettes (buat yang bilang kita cuman butuh buanyak KCR .... tuman banget dah). I agree with you, destroyer no, frigate yes, corvette must. (All frigate would be good but its not that easy ferguso! with our budget).

For coin ops our current super tucano is enough no need to order again or even get new kind of plane such as frogfoot or platypus better to get multirole jet fighter. I prefer CN 235 gunship (and still waiting for it) to provide air support for ground units even though it have small bang, hi-lo combi with PGM from fighter and the low would be CN 235, attack helos and tucano cincai cincai lah tergantung munisi yang mau dipakai. Canon or machine gun from rotary / fixed wing gunship with flir capabilities can deliver accurate attack and more importantly its cheap compared to PGM.
If talking about grandiose shite here that would be someone who want a jet bomber, mending beli aewc / sigint&elint / tanker tandem ma fighter bersenjata standoff weapons.
Sante aja kali, cuman diskusi gitu doang, lagian ga ada cebong2an dan kampret2an dimari.

:v


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



jek_sperrow said:


> For coin ops our current super tucano is enough no need to order again or even get new kind of plane such as frogfoot or platypus better to get multirole jet fighter. I prefer CN 235 gunship (and still waiting for it) to provide air support for ground units even though it have small bang, hi-lo combi with PGM from fighter and the low would be CN 235, attack helos and tucano cincai cincai lah tergantung munisi yang mau dipakai. Canon or machine gun from rotary / fixed wing gunship with flir capabilities can deliver accurate attack and more importantly its cheap compared to PGM.
> If talking about grandiose shite here that would be someone who want a jet bomber, mending beli aewc / sigint&elint / tanker tandem ma fighter bersenjata standoff weapons.


Well if only we could costumize bigger planes like C295 maybe big enough to accomodate 105 mm&30mm together for greater CAS capabilities.

Who's asking for bomber tho? I just notice a discussion to revive bombers squadron but to fill it with multirole plane like P8 not dedicated bomber plane.



jek_sperrow said:


> There is no need for more MBT but we need MMWT and other


If only there's a plan to increase the caliber into 120 mm like what GDELS did with their ascod mmbt


----------



## Kansel

Well US just ordered Super Tucano with technical requirements

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## NEKONEKO

Kansel said:


> If only there's a plan to increase the caliber into 120 mm like what GDELS did with their ascod mmbt


105 mm is enough.

*If only there's a plan to buy ATGM for the 105 mm gun such as Falarick 105.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Chestnut said:


> I don't get why it's so hard for Indonesian defense enthusiasts to just swallow the pride and admit we don't need to be like the US or Russia or China. We all have different security priorities.



Typically its due to the *lack of technical knowledge and operating experience*. And lately we can add the "alay" Indonesian medias into the equation of which I doubt whether or not those journalist even graduate Indonesia high school


----------



## Kansel

jek_sperrow said:


> 105 mm is enough.
> 
> *If only there's a plan to buy ATGM for the 105 mm gun such as Falarick 105.


Much more better for our pandur ifv variant to held ATGM (*Israeli made ATGM in this case)*, for fsv and medium tank its better to use sniper&ambush tactic. But yeah purchasing falarick is good tho


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Raduga said:


> Gannet = CN-235 mpa with Sonobuoy launcher and torp ?



MPA need more than just throwing sonobuoy and torpedo, it also need to process all those feeds from the sonobuoys and that require specialists & computing power this translate into cabin space & availability of power. Keep in mind in modern ASW you need more than 1 torpedo to incapacitate any sub because underwater environment is full with uncertainty.


----------



## Kansel

trishna_amṛta said:


> And lately we can add the "alay" Indonesian medias


Still cant forget the news that have a caption like this
*"anoa alutsista andalan dunia"
*


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Much more better for our pandur ifv variant to held ATGM (*Israeli made ATGM in this case)*, for fsv and medium tank its better to use sniper&ambush tactic. But yeah purchasing falarick is good tho


you could carry more atgm in gun launched version rather than the one with external canister box , so i agree if we pursue the Cockerill 105mm , hell ... we could even ask those chocolate makers to do transfer of technology for ATGM development , i hope someone from our MoD see this .


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> we could even ask those chocolate makers to do transfer of technology for ATGM development


That's a little bit too ambitious, a little bit. Let's be happy for now with 90 mm TOT (limited) lets absorb and implement first.


----------



## san.geuk

Those "alays" media, specially in youtube is part of process from a democratic developing country,every developing country has them, event thai and sokor has them, its a normal thing although also irritating, but its a part of process being grown up

I'm personally doesn't agree with 5th october parade, how many budget spend just for couple hours parade, those money can be used for maintain and aquire better personel equipment, hope next year we can celebrate it in more wise ceremonial.

Our country today still deals with those KKB, sure personels equiptment is a must have, supported with ucav and gunship will be great, and seriously we must have it,but a potential conflict also on rise, that big red up north on next decade will be head to head with that old giant,they capable built their our own military industry in a fast mode, the most ambitious country in research tech, create their own ships, missile and aircraft in bulk production, we should never underestimate any potential conflicts, if that happen a couple of REM fregate and corvett will be sitting duck without proper early warning and aerial defence system, big and larger ship can hold those job, hope our decision maker learn from poland and dutch east indies in WW2.

Si vis pacem, para bellum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

jek_sperrow said:


> 105 mm is enough.
> 
> *If only there's a plan to buy ATGM for the 105 mm gun such as Falarick 105.


But its not bad to standartize all of our tank turrets into 120 mm just like what are we going to do with our howitzer fleet


----------



## Nike

The strength of a country lies on their conventional wisdom, thats the basic, after that you can focused on the support ecosystem to give more competitive edge over your adversary. Our small corvettes and frigates is not sufficient to guard our country who got massive open ocean areas, in which the Air Asia search effort clearly show us, our small warships cant do the jack and shit against sea state over 4 during monsoon seasons and must impending several times in severe weather, the same cant be said to truly ocean going warships from US, japan and Singapore. In case of conflict against such NAVY who hold advantage over warships type over our Navy, they can sailing all the way toward Jakarta unhindered during such weather seasons without our Navy able to sailing to meet and intercept their fleets. Conventional strength steel being needed for our military no matter what how you play it down.



Chestnut said:


> Okay, I'm not going to bother taking you seriously if you're to use ad hominems. So far you have given no rebuttal to my argument that the TNI has pressing insurgency concerns and border intrusions that are best solved by better infantry training, MP aircraft, and littoral combat ships over heavy assets other than constantly referring to "future aspirations".
> 
> Keep in mind that this opinion is shared by a lot of the soldiers I work with. I have lost count of how many soldiers said they would rather get better personal gear than having to be responsible for another $5 million piece of equipment.
> 
> I'm just going to close this pissing contest by saying that your type of grandiose, blind patriotism is what got us to this logistical crisis and budget waste in the first place. A parade military is only great for parades, not actual war.
> 
> 
> I think we should go for it. the AAVP's kinda fill their own niche in the Marine Corps. Having the BMP-3 platform as a common IFV and AAVP's as a common APC for the marines isn't that much of a logistical crisis. If anything though I'd start with actually adding weapons to the KAAVP's we already have.
> 
> For the most part, both vehicles are modular platforms. You can have the BMP-3's as IFV's, ATGM carriers, and SHORAD's while having the AAVP's as troop carriers, mortar carriers, command, engineering, and logistics.



No need, i am fed up enough with your type of mr know everything.



trishna_amṛta said:


> Typically its due to the *lack of technical knowledge and operating experience*. And lately we can add the "alay" Indonesian medias into the equation of which I doubt whether or not those journalist even graduate Indonesia high school



Alay what? Even our Dispen TNI cant afford to explained a right type of Alutsista they showed during Parade

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*SURVEY PENGEMBANGAN PANGKALAN UDARA TNI AL DIBAWAH JAJARAN PUSPENERBAL*
27 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR





_Survey Pengembangan Pangkalan Udara TNI AL Dibawah Jajaran Puspenerbal. (TNI AL)_
Komandan Puspenerbal yang diwakili Direktur Perencanaan dan Pengembangan (Dirrenbang Puspenerbal) Kolonel Laut (P) Kicky Salvachdie, S.E. melaksanakan survey dalam rangka pengembangan pangkalan udara TNI AL di bawah jajaran Puspenerbal yang berada di wilayah Koarmada I. Rabu (23/10/2019).

Dilansir dari laman web _TNI AL_ (26/ 10/ 2019), Wing Udara 1 yang merupakan satuan operasional yang secara langsung melakukan pembinaan kekuatan dan kemampuan untuk mendukung satuan operasional, khususnya di wilayah Koarmada I.

Selain itu, Wing Udara 1 turut serta dalam mendukung pelaksanaan survey ke bandara Letung dan Lanudal Matak yang terletak Kabupaten Anambas Provinsi Kepulauan Riau serta ke wilayah Singkawang Pontianak Provinsi Kalimantan Barat dengan satu unsur Pesud jenis Casa NC-212/U-6208 yang diawaki oleh Capt Pilot Letkol Laut (P) Bambang Edi Saputro.

Dengan adanya penambahan pangkalan udara TNI AL di wilayah Letung Kepulauan Riau dan Singkawang Kalimantan Barat tugas yang diemban oleh penerbangan TNI AL di wilayah Koarmada I dapat memberikan hasil lebih maksimal demi mewujudkan Penerbangan TNI AL yang besar dan profesional.

Dalam kunjungan tersebut Komandan Wing Udara 1 Kolonel Laut (P) Gering Sapto Sambodo, M. Tr. Hanla., M.M beserta Perwira Staf Wing Udara 1 melepas tim survey Dirrenbang Puspenerbal di Apron Lanudal Tanjungpinang.

_Editor: (D.E.S)
For f*ck sake are we really gonna invest to something like P8? Cause im really confused right now and which branch will get that things?_

*LATMA SAMUDERA SAKTI 2019, KRI USMAN HARUN-359 BERANGKAT KE INDIA*
27 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_KRI Usman Harun – 359 (Istimewa)_

Koarmada I berangkatkan KRI Usman Harun-359 untuk melaksanakan Latihan Bersama TNI AL dengan Angkatan Laut India yang akan dilaksanakan pada minggu pertama bulan November di Visakaphatnam India.

Dilansir dari laman web _TNI AL_ (25/ 10/ 2019), Komandan KRI Usman Harun-359 Kolonel Laut (P) Himawan selaku Komandan Satuan Tugas Latihan Bersama (Latma) Samudera Sakti 2019 sebelum bertolak menuju Visakaphatnam India melaksanakan pengecekan dan kelengkapan personel di Dermaga JICT II, Tanjung Priok, Jakarta Utara, Kamis (24/10/2019).

KRI Usman Harun-359 akan berlayar menuju Visakaphatnam India dan sebelumnya akan singgah di Lantamal I Belawan, dan dijadwalkan akan tiba di Visakaphatnam pada tanggal 4 November 2019.

Tujuan Latihan Bersama ini adalah meningkatkan kerjasama Angkatan Laut kedua negara dengan sasarannya adalah peningkatan latihan operasi maritim yang terkoordinasi serta mempererat hubungan antar personel kedua belah pihak.

Latihan ini dilatarbelakangi dengan adanya kepentingan bersama antar negara bertetangga yang berbatasan laut langsung untuk menjaga stabilitas keamanan laut di perbatasan yang selama ini secara rutin telah dilaksanakan patroli terkoordinasi India-Indonesia Coordinated Patrol (Indindo Corpat) dan kesepakatan pada tingkat pimpinan yang tertuang dalam Navy To Navy Talk (NTNT) yang digelar dan dievaluasi setiap tahun secara bergantian dan reciprocal.

Komandan Satgas menyampaikan “Latihan Bersama Samudera Sakti 2019 akan dilaksanakan 2 phase yaitu phase darat, dimana kita akan merencanakan latihan operasi dan selanjutnya akan dilaksanakan phase laut, yang tentunya dengan maneuver yaitu KRI Usman Harun-359 dan INS Kadmat-P29, dengan area latihan di perairan timur India teluk Benggala”.

Dril latihan yang akan dilaksanakan diantaranya adalah Joint Manoeuvres, Surface Warfare exercises, Anti Submarine Warfare (ASW) Exercises and Anti-Piracy Exercises.

“Latihan Bersama Samudera Sakti sangat penting untuk memperkuat hubungan diuplomasi militer Indonesia dengan India dan Counter Building Measure” pungkasnya.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> Alay what? Even our Dispen TNI cant afford to explained a right type of Alutsista they showed during Parade






Kansel said:


> For f*ck sake are we really gonna invest to something like P8? Cause im really confused right now and which branch will get that things?


My guess is they having disagreemant as well. Each branch wants to excel its capabilities, AU need MPA to target enemy ship/subs, AL needs the same thing and to make it worst they share the same budget. So yeah its kinda positive internal conflict for the greater good? The possible cure might be Network centric and database sharing which is up until now the base platform from each branch is still uncertain. I personally think MPA should exclusively be in Navy. Im not sure if Air Force have enough man power to process that sonar data. Then the data can be shared to the air force so everybody win? Easy to say than done I assume hehe

The last Army large training they introduce their own CMS/Battle management system (kinda) which is praised by Panglima. But then his statement made me thinking, Army build this?? Isnt it suppouse to be build to serve the whole branch?? So each building their own?? I can only wonder... 



Kansel said:


> INDONESIA
> *SURVEY PENGEMBANGAN PANGKALAN UDARA TNI AL DIBAWAH JAJARAN PUSPENERBAL*
> 27 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Survey Pengembangan Pangkalan Udara TNI AL Dibawah Jajaran Puspenerbal. (TNI AL)_
> Komandan Puspenerbal yang diwakili Direktur Perencanaan dan Pengembangan (Dirrenbang Puspenerbal) Kolonel Laut (P) Kicky Salvachdie, S.E. melaksanakan survey dalam rangka pengembangan pangkalan udara TNI AL di bawah jajaran Puspenerbal yang berada di wilayah Koarmada I. Rabu (23/10/2019).
> 
> Dilansir dari laman web _TNI AL_ (26/ 10/ 2019), Wing Udara 1 yang merupakan satuan operasional yang secara langsung melakukan pembinaan kekuatan dan kemampuan untuk mendukung satuan operasional, khususnya di wilayah Koarmada I.
> 
> Selain itu, Wing Udara 1 turut serta dalam mendukung pelaksanaan survey ke bandara Letung dan Lanudal Matak yang terletak Kabupaten Anambas Provinsi Kepulauan Riau serta ke wilayah Singkawang Pontianak Provinsi Kalimantan Barat dengan satu unsur Pesud jenis Casa NC-212/U-6208 yang diawaki oleh Capt Pilot Letkol Laut (P) Bambang Edi Saputro.
> 
> Dengan adanya penambahan pangkalan udara TNI AL di wilayah Letung Kepulauan Riau dan Singkawang Kalimantan Barat tugas yang diemban oleh penerbangan TNI AL di wilayah Koarmada I dapat memberikan hasil lebih maksimal demi mewujudkan Penerbangan TNI AL yang besar dan profesional.
> 
> Dalam kunjungan tersebut Komandan Wing Udara 1 Kolonel Laut (P) Gering Sapto Sambodo, M. Tr. Hanla., M.M beserta Perwira Staf Wing Udara 1 melepas tim survey Dirrenbang Puspenerbal di Apron Lanudal Tanjungpinang.
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)
> For f*ck sake are we really gonna invest to something like P8? Cause im really confused right now and which branch will get that things?_
> 
> *LATMA SAMUDERA SAKTI 2019, KRI USMAN HARUN-359 BERANGKAT KE INDIA*
> 27 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KRI Usman Harun – 359 (Istimewa)_
> 
> Koarmada I berangkatkan KRI Usman Harun-359 untuk melaksanakan Latihan Bersama TNI AL dengan Angkatan Laut India yang akan dilaksanakan pada minggu pertama bulan November di Visakaphatnam India.
> 
> Dilansir dari laman web _TNI AL_ (25/ 10/ 2019), Komandan KRI Usman Harun-359 Kolonel Laut (P) Himawan selaku Komandan Satuan Tugas Latihan Bersama (Latma) Samudera Sakti 2019 sebelum bertolak menuju Visakaphatnam India melaksanakan pengecekan dan kelengkapan personel di Dermaga JICT II, Tanjung Priok, Jakarta Utara, Kamis (24/10/2019).
> 
> KRI Usman Harun-359 akan berlayar menuju Visakaphatnam India dan sebelumnya akan singgah di Lantamal I Belawan, dan dijadwalkan akan tiba di Visakaphatnam pada tanggal 4 November 2019.
> 
> Tujuan Latihan Bersama ini adalah meningkatkan kerjasama Angkatan Laut kedua negara dengan sasarannya adalah peningkatan latihan operasi maritim yang terkoordinasi serta mempererat hubungan antar personel kedua belah pihak.
> 
> Latihan ini dilatarbelakangi dengan adanya kepentingan bersama antar negara bertetangga yang berbatasan laut langsung untuk menjaga stabilitas keamanan laut di perbatasan yang selama ini secara rutin telah dilaksanakan patroli terkoordinasi India-Indonesia Coordinated Patrol (Indindo Corpat) dan kesepakatan pada tingkat pimpinan yang tertuang dalam Navy To Navy Talk (NTNT) yang digelar dan dievaluasi setiap tahun secara bergantian dan reciprocal.
> 
> Komandan Satgas menyampaikan “Latihan Bersama Samudera Sakti 2019 akan dilaksanakan 2 phase yaitu phase darat, dimana kita akan merencanakan latihan operasi dan selanjutnya akan dilaksanakan phase laut, yang tentunya dengan maneuver yaitu KRI Usman Harun-359 dan INS Kadmat-P29, dengan area latihan di perairan timur India teluk Benggala”.
> 
> Dril latihan yang akan dilaksanakan diantaranya adalah Joint Manoeuvres, Surface Warfare exercises, Anti Submarine Warfare (ASW) Exercises and Anti-Piracy Exercises.
> 
> “Latihan Bersama Samudera Sakti sangat penting untuk memperkuat hubungan diuplomasi militer Indonesia dengan India dan Counter Building Measure” pungkasnya.
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)_


This is great news. If navy can upgrade their own pangkalan udara that can be translated to more fixed wing for them whether its Light transport/medium transport/med MPA and perhaps larger MPA as all of them will require good base for logistics and supports. Perhaps this might be one of the reason some MPA still on the hand of airforce? Who knows maybe someday navy would resurect its own tech ska

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Gundala said:


> My guess is they having disagreemant as well. Each branch wants to excel its capabilities, AU need MPA to target enemy ship/subs, AL needs the same thing and to make it worst they share the same budget. So yeah its kinda positive internal conflict for the greater good? The possible cure might be Network centric and database sharing which is up until now the base platform from each branch is still uncertain. I personally think MPA should exclusively be in Navy. Im not sure if Air Force have enough man power to process that sonar data. Then the data can be shared to the air force so everybody win? Easy to say than done I assume hehe
> 
> The last Army large training they introduce their own CMS/Battle management system (kinda) which is praised by Panglima. But then his statement made me thinking, Army build this?? Isnt it suppouse to be build to serve the whole branch?? So each building their own?? I can only wonder...
> 
> 
> This is great news. If navy can upgrade their own pangkalan udara that can be translated to more fixed wing for them whether its Light transport/medium transport/med MPA and perhaps larger MPA as all of them will require good base for logistics and supports. Perhaps this might be one of the reason some MPA still on the hand of airforce? Who knows maybe someday navy would resurect its own tech ska


I was hoping for something like P8's coupled with triton plus incoming AWACS in mef 3 enough to patrol inside and outside EEZ with great capabilities & deterjen effect enough to ngusir nelayan tetangga since bu busi isnt on the office anymore.

But yeah we're in Indonesia so you have both the Navy and the Air Force fighting over who get's what. But IMO its more realistic if airforce get that toys. no need to build brand new sq or facilities, Just put that down on 5th squadron

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Is heavy helicopter requirement still valid?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Is heavy helicopter requirement still valid?


I think we'll stick with chinook tho


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> Is heavy helicopter requirement still valid?


Oh wow thats a nice looking Helicopter. The good thing about US design is the "ergonomic" where each section has its own unique purpose to make the crew job easier. With foldable blade this thing can really do its job well for our makassar fleet/SSV. Very suitable for navy, and can be used for army as well thus solving the commonality issue (if army get chinook, i dont think navy wants chinook). But with 6 blades I can only imagine if its going to make all the "genteng rumah" fly everywhere when it lands around the kampung area just like Mi? Further assesment might be required for comparison but I like this one already over Chinook for both army and navy


----------



## Chestnut

Gundala said:


> Oh wow thats a nice looking Helicopter. The good thing about US design is the "ergonomic" where each section has its own unique purpose to make the crew job easier. With foldable blade this thing can really do its job well for our makassar fleet/SSV. Very suitable for navy, and can be used for army as well thus solving the commonality issue (if army get chinook, i dont think navy wants chinook). But with 6 blades I can only imagine if its going to make all the "genteng rumah" fly everywhere when it lands around the kampung area just like Mi? Further assesment might be required for comparison but I like this one already over Chinook for both army and navy


The CH-53's are in the same class as the Mi-26. You're going to see a lot of destroyed roofs if this thing flies low. The Chooks have less power than the Stallions and the Mi-26 hence why it won't readily blow away everything underneath it. 









trishna_amṛta said:


> Typically its due to the *lack of technical knowledge and operating experience*. And lately we can add the "alay" Indonesian medias into the equation of which I doubt whether or not those journalist even graduate Indonesia high school


It's even more telling how many would simply close their ears or call you out for knowing more than them even though you actually WORK in the industry in question and they don't.


----------



## initial_d

with fly away price at 87.1 Million US$, i doubt we could afford CH-53k, Chinook is the right choice


----------



## Chestnut

Not to mention there's no pressing need for a helicopter of that magnitude. If maritime capability was high on their list they could always go for the Osprey. If we commit to the KC-45, Wedgetail, and Poseidon then you can imagine Boeing will give your a good price for the Ospreys.

God bless bulk buys.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Gundala said:


> With foldable blade this thing can really do its job well for our makassar fleet/SSV


Our LPD can only support medium sized helicopters not heavy-lift cargo helicopters such as CH 53K.



Chestnut said:


> Not to mention there's no pressing need for a helicopter of that magnitude. If maritime capability was high on their list they could always go for the Osprey. If we commit to the KC-45, Wedgetail, and Poseidon then you can imagine Boeing will give your a good price for the Ospreys.
> 
> God bless bulk buys.


But why osprey? If for heavy cargo just choose chinook. Maritime capability? But we don't have ship such as LHD yet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

jek_sperrow said:


> Our LPD can only support medium sized helicopters not heavy-lift cargo helicopters such as CH 53K.
> 
> 
> But why osprey? If for heavy cargo just choose chinook. Maritime capability? But we don't have ship such as LHD yet


The US operates their Ospreys from the San-Antonio class as well as their Wasp/America class. You don't specifically need an LHD to operate them.


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Still cant forget the news that have a caption like this
> *"anoa alutsista andalan dunia"*


Senapan SPR 2 mampu menembus baja tank

Btw how much money spent just for a parade?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Chestnut said:


> The US operates their Ospreys from the San-Antonio class as well as their Wasp/America class. You don't specifically need an LHD to operate them.


Too heavy and a little bit too big.

V22
*Dimensions* (spread configuration) *Length*: 17.47m *Width*: 25.76m Height: 6.86m.
*Dimensions* (*folded* configuration) *Length*: 19.05m *Width*: 5.61m Height: 5.47m.
Empty weight : 15 t.

KRI Makassar, beam : 22 m.
UH 60 aja cuman 6 ton-an.


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> The US operates their Ospreys from the San-Antonio class as well as their Wasp/America class. You don't specifically need an LHD to operate them.





Chestnut said:


> Not to mention there's no pressing need for a helicopter of that magnitude. If maritime capability was high on their list they could always go for the Osprey. If we commit to the KC-45, Wedgetail, and Poseidon then you can imagine Boeing will give your a good price for the Ospreys.
> 
> God bless bulk buys.


Which branch getting the P-8? Cause if im not wrong we're dead set on getting P-8 but airforce and navy debating about it


----------



## Chestnut

jek_sperrow said:


> Too heavy and a little bit too big.
> 
> V22
> *Dimensions* (spread configuration) *Length*: 17.47m *Width*: 25.76m Height: 6.86m.
> *Dimensions* (*folded* configuration) *Length*: 19.05m *Width*: 5.61m Height: 5.47m.
> Empty weight : 15 t.
> 
> KRI Makassar, beam : 22 m.
> UH 60 aja cuman 6 ton-an.


Well that settles it then. Arguably you can justify using them for their range but it's not really much of an improvement over the Chooks.



Kansel said:


> Which branch getting the P-8? Cause if im not wrong we're dead set on getting P-8 but airforce and navy debating about it


I don't think Boeing really cares as long as we commit on purchasing it. IMO Naval Aviation should be the one operating it as they already operate the 212/235's but as with every other thing in the TNI it has to be a bragging rights circlejerk.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Chestnut said:


> Well that settles it then. Arguably you can justify using them for their range but it's not really much of an improvement over the Chooks.


Osprey got the speed.


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> .l
> I don't think Boeing really cares as long as we commit on purchasing it. IMO Naval Aviation should be the one operating it as they already operate the 212/235's but as with every other thing in the TNI it has to be a bragging rights circlejerk.


Well for me airforce is much better they experienced on operating jet engine whil navy dont. And no need to build new infrastructure put it on sq 5 and job's done.

Kalau gasalah tugasnya AU juga buat ngawasin udara,laut&darat so plane like poseidon does matter for them


----------



## Chestnut

At the cost of it being costlier to operate.

At the cost of it being costlier to operate.


----------



## Gundala

jek_sperrow said:


> Our LPD can only support medium sized helicopters not heavy-lift cargo helicopters such as CH 53K


Only medium sized? Oh well...



Chestnut said:


> I don't think Boeing really cares as long as we commit on purchasing it. IMO Naval Aviation should be the one operating it as they already operate the 212/235's but as with every other thing in the TNI it has to be a bragging rights circlejerk.


Agree, should be naval aviation tho navy should really improve their aviation infrastructure and human resource. Something thats prolly going to cost them huge amount of budget, regardless it has to be done soon or later. About braggin rights? I can only

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

*Lantamal XIII Bangun Dermaga di Tarakan Timur*

28 Oktober 2019





Pembangunan dermaga di Mamburungan Tarakan (photo TNI AL)

*Safari Logistik Waaslog Kasal dan Kadisfaslanal Tinjau Pembangunan Dermaga TNI AL Mamburungan*

Tarakan – Kamis (24/10/2019) Pangkalan Utama TNI AL XIII (Lantamal XIII) yang baru berusia 4 tahun terus melakukan perbenahan diri dengan melakukan membangun sarana dan prasarana sebagai penunjang tugas pokok. Salah satu tugas pokok tersebut yaitu melaksanakan pelayanan untuk mendukung unsur operasi TNI AL.

Salah satu pendukung unsur operasi TNI AL adalah dermaga, saat ini Lantamal XIII Tarakan sedang melaksanakan pembangunan renovasi dan pelebaran dermaga yang berada di Mamburungan Jl. Sei Ngingitan Kelurahan Mamburungan Tarakan Timur Provinsi Kalimantan Utara. Proses pembangunan dermaga tersebut kemarin (23/10) ditinjau secara langsung oleh Wakil Aslog Kasal.

Kunjungan Waaslog Kasal dan Rombongan ke Lantamal XIII Tarakan merupakan rangkaian kegiatan Safari Logistik sekaligus meninjau sarana dan prasarana yang ada di Lantamal XIII. Kedatangan Waaslog Kasal disambut oleh Wadan Lantamal XIII Kolonel Marinir Ali Bahar Saragih, S.E. di Loby Mako Lantamal XIII.

Rombongan tersebut terdiri dari Waaslog Kasal Laksaman Pertama TNI Sudarmoko, Kadisfaslanal Laksamana Pertama TNI Puguh Santoso, Kolonel Laut (T) Agus Santoso, Letkol Laut (T) Ichwan, Letkol Laut (S) Ir. Yudhi, Letkol Laut (T) Agus Wahyudi, Mayor (KH) Agung Nova W, Kapten Laut (KH) Aprilian Ismana, S.T. dan Sertu PDK Nurma Aji.





Mamburungan, Tarakan Timur (image : Google Maps)

Pada awal kegiatan beliau di Mako Lantamal XIII Mamburungan kemarin (23/10) sekitar pukul 14.00 Wita dilaksanakan acara pendalaman materi logistik yang diselenggarakan di ruang rapat Lantamal XIII yang di hadiri oleh Wadan Lantamal XIII, para Asisten Danlantamal XIII, Dan Satrol Lantamal XIII dan para Kasatker Lantamal XIII yang diisi dengan Paparan Kewasgiatan Logistik Lantamal XIII dan dilanjutkan dengan tanya jawab.

Setelah pendalaman materi Waaslog Kasal langsung meninjau proses pembangunan renovasi dan pelebaran dermaga yang sedang berlangsung. Renovasi dan pelebaran dermaga tersebut apabila sudah selesai, nantinya akan dapat dirapati oleh unsur unsur KRI melaksanakan operasi di wilayah perbatasan laut Indonesia-Malaysia di wilayah kerja Lantamal XIII yang lebih besar serta menampung KRI yang lebih banyak.

Selain peninjauan hal tersebut di atas, Waaslog Kasal beserta rombongan hari ini (24/10) juga melaksanakan kunjungan ke PT Kayan Juata guna peninjauan lapangan fasilitas dan Workshop Dock serta meninjau perbaikan KAL Simaya oleh CV Dharma Persada di Juata Tarakan Utara. Selanjutnya Waaslog Kasal dan rombongan meninjau fisik pembangunan Mako Yonmarhanlan XIII dan Rumah Dinas Yonmarhanlan XIII yang berada di Kelurahan Amal Tarakan Timur.

(TNI AL)



Chestnut said:


> I don't think Boeing really cares as long as we commit on purchasing it.


So does we committed yet on purchasing it? It's the point right there


----------



## Kansel

Senin 28 Oktober 2019, 10:44 WIB

*Tak Pimpin Upacara Sumpah Pemuda di Kemhan, Prabowo ke Unhan*
*Haris Fadhil* - detikNews





Prabowo Subianto (Foto: Grandyos Zafna-detikcom)
*Jakarta *- Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto tak terlihat memimpin upacara peringatan Sumpah Pemuda di Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan). Ke mana Prabowo?

"Beliau memberikan pengarahan di Unhan (Universitas Pertahanan)," kata Kapuskom Publik Kemhan Brigjen Totok Sugiarto, Senin (28/10/2019).

*Baca juga: *Gerindra Tegaskan Tetap Dukung Anies: Dorong Program Kampanye Terwujud

Totok tak menjelaskan detail pengarahan apa yang disampaikan Prabowo di Unhan. Wamenhan Sakti Wahyu Trenggono juga ikut dengan Prabowo.

Sementara itu, Upacara peringatan Sumpah Pemuda di Kemhan dipimpin Kepala Badan Strategis Instalasi Perhanan (Kabainstrahan) Mayjen TNI Bambang Kusharto. Dalam kesempatan tersebut, Bambang mengingatkan pentingnya persatuan.

*Baca juga: *Upacara Hari Sumpah Pemuda di Kemhan Tak Dipimpin Prabowo


Rencana kehadiran Prabowo ke Unhan itu sempat disampaikan Wamenhan Trenggono pada Jumat (25/10). Saat itu, Trenggono mengatakan dirinya diajak Prabowo ke Unhan untuk berdiskusi

"Lalu hari senin beliau (Prabowo) ngajak saya ke Unhan. Mungkin setelah di sana saya akan diskusi," ujar Trenggono.

Since Prabowo got elected as MoD. Everything related to MoD is a trending topics lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Looking at the bad human rights record of our new Minister of Defense, how is our chances in acquiring "western toys"?.. Would it be any hindrance?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*TNI AU Makin Kuat, Indonesia Beli 2 Skadron F-16 Block 72 Viper*




f-16 Viper. ©www.lockheedmartin.com
PERISTIWA | 28 Oktober 2019 21:54Reporter : Abdullah Sani
*Merdeka.com - *Indonesia akan membeli dua skadron jet tempur canggih F-16 Block 72 Viper dari Amerika Serikat. Kepala Staf *TNI* Angkatan Udara Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna menyebutkan, pesawat tempur baru akan didatangkan bertahap sebagai rencana strategis 2020-2024 mendatang.

"InsyaAllah kita akan beli dua Skadron di Renstra berikutnya 2020 sampai 2024. Kita akan beli tipe terbaru Block 72 Viper," kata Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna di Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin Pekanbaru, Riau, Senin (28/10).

Menurutnya, hingga saat ini, Indonesia masih mengandalkan pesawat F-16 yang merupakan pesawat tempur favorit di dunia. Jumlahnya cukup banyak, yaitu 33 unit F-16 Fighting Falcon dari berbagai tipe.

"Mudah-mudahan 1 Januari 2020. Sehingga bisa menambah kekuatan kita. Kalau kita memiliki itu berarti kita termasuk memiliki F-16 tercanggih," kata Yuyu.

Tak hanya TNI AU, banyak juga negara lain yang ikut mengandalkan F-16 sebagai pesawat siap tempur. Jumlah pesawat jenis F-16 di dunia mencapai 3.000 unit lebih. Hal ini merupakan bukti F-16 merupakan pesawat yang teruji.

"Banyak negara yang mengandalkannya. Banyaknya populasi tentunya keandalan pesawat ini sangat baik," tandasnya.

1 dari 1 halaman
*F-16 Viper Cat TNI AU*
Pada Bulan April 2019, lalu Lockheed Martin sudah memamerkan pesawat tempur F-16 Viper Blok 70/72 yang diwarnai loreng khas biru dan abu-abu muda ala pesawat tempur TNI AU.

Dalam website Lockheed Martin disebutkan pesawat itu merupakan generasi paling baru dan paling mutakhir untuk TNI AU. Mereka juga menyebut seri F-16V Blok 72 itu adalah yang paling canggih di dunia saat ini.

Beberapa kelebihan yang dimiliki seri ini adalah radar Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA). Software yang digunakan hampir sama dengan F-22 dan F-35. Radar ini memungkinkan pilot mendeteksi secara detil posisi lawannya dalam segala kondisi. F-16 Viper juga memiliki kemampuan manuver yang lebih baik serta sistem persenjataan yang lebih canggih dari seri-seri sebelumnya.

Lockheed Martin memang tengah gencar menawarkan F-16 Viper ke sejumlah negara. Pengalaman selama 36 tahun sebagai pesawat tempur terlaris di dunia jadi modal mereka.

Saat ini tercatat Bahrain menjadi pemesan pertama F-16 Viper. Disusul Slovakia yang memesan 14 unit F-16V menggantikan MiG-29 mereka. Taiwan pun tak ketinggalan mengupgrade F-16 mereka menjadi setara blok 72.

(mdk/fik)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

katarabhumi said:


> Looking at the bad human rights record of our new Minister of Defense, how is our chances in acquiring "western toys"?.. Would it be any hindrance?



Your making statement there. And whose human right? Take a look at Saudi, what do you think of their human right situation, and what kind of Murica toys they have.

Anyway its no longer relevant issue in the current geopolitic climate. As long we can help Make America Great Again by buying American and Hire American we can buy whatever toys we want (as long we could pay for it)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*LANUD ADISUTJIPTO TERIMA KUNJUNGAN DELEGASI TNI AU- ROKAF DALAM AGENDA AIRMAN TO AIRMAN TALKS*
28 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Danlanud Adisutjipto Marsma TNI Ir. Bob H. Panggabean dan didampingi sejumlah pejabat Lanud Adisutjipto lainnya di Ruang VIP Base Ops, menerima kunjungan Delegasi _Airman to Airman Talks_ dari TNI AU dan _Royal Korean Air Force_ (ROKAF), Senin (28/10).

Di Ruang VIP delegasi juga mendapat penjelasan tentang keberadaan dan tugas Lanud Adisutjipto serta Sekolah Penerbang TNI AU, serta menyaksikan video profil Lanud Adisutjipto, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _TNI AU_ (28/ 10/ 2019).

Delegasi TNI AU dipimpin oleh Asops Kasau Marsda TNI Dr. Umar Sugeng Hariyono, S.E., M.M., dan Delegasi ROKAF dipimpin oleh Major General Jong Tae_ Choi Deputy Chief of Staf for Plans and Management_ ROKAF yang akan melaksanakan forum diskusi di Jakarta dan Yogyakarta.

Danlanud Adisutjipto dalam penerimaannya menyampaikan ucapan selamat datang kepada segenap delegasi dan ungkapan kebanggaannya bahwa Delegasi_ Airman To Airman Talks_ dari TNI AU dan ROKAF dapat mengunjungi Lanud Adisutjipto. “Kunjungan ini dapat menjadi sarana mempererat kerjasama kedua negara serta sebagai sarana tukar menukar informasi dan wawasan yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan Sekolah Penerbang di Indonesia dan Korea,” ujarnya.

Pada kesempatan yang sama Delegasi ROKAF juga mengungkapkan kebanggaannya dapat berkunjung dan melihat secara langsung tempat pendidikan sekbang di Lanud Adisutjipto. Harapannya kedepan dapat menjalin kemitraan diantara Indonesia dan Korea terutama dalam bidang pertahanan melalui ajang_ Airman To Airman Talks._

Usai _courtessy call_, kunjungan dilanjutkan dengan peninjauan ke Wingdikterbang, disambut oleh Danwingdikterbang serta segenap instruktur di shleter pesawat latih KT-1 B Woong Bee dan pesawat Grob.

_Photo: Lanud Adisutjipto Terima Kunjungan Delegasi TNI AU- ROKAF dalam agenda Airman to Airman Talks (TNI AU)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


----------



## bad sector

katarabhumi said:


> Looking at the bad human rights record of our new Minister of Defense, how is our chances in acquiring "western toys"?.. Would it be any hindrance?



it answer by this: 

*Prabowo Segera Menuju Amerika Serikat*
Tim Detikcom - detikNews

*Jakarta* - Menhan Prabowo Subianto disebut sudah tak lagi ditolak untuk masuk ke wilayah Amerika Serikat. Ketum Gerindra itu bahkan disebut akan terbang ke Negeri Paman Sam dalam waktu dekat.

Waketum Gerindra Sufmi Dasco Ahmad menegaskan Prabowo tak lagi ditolak oleh AS. Ini terbukti karena pihak AS kini melakukan pendekatan ke mantan Danjen Kopassus itu.

"Ini _aja_ dari Kedutaan Amerika sudah datang berkunjung, sudah bertemu ke Pak Prabowo dan juga ada beberapa undangan-undangan dari Amerika," ujar Dasco saat dimintai konfirmasi, Senin (28/10/2019).

Prabowo pernah dilarang masuk ke Amerika Serikat pada 2000. Peristiwa itu terjadi saat Prabowo hendak menghadiri upacara kelulusan putranya di salah satu universitas di Boston, AS. Tak jelas alasan AS melarang Prabowo masuk ke negaranya.

"Nggak ada (alasan dari AS), (disampaikan) belum bisa (masuk) _aja gitu_. Nggak ada alasan," tegas Dasco.

Menurut artikel yang ditulis _New York Times_ pada Maret 2014, AS sempat khawatir akan stabilitas Indonesia pasca-jatuhnya Soeharto. AS menjauhkan diri dari tokoh-tokoh yang dekat dengan Soeharto, termasuk Prabowo. Seperti diketahui, Prabowo merupakan mantan menantu Soeharto yang memiliki peran di era Orde Baru.

Departemen Luar Negeri AS menolak visa Prabowo pada 2000 tanpa menjelaskan alasannya mengapa. Saat itu, Prabowo berencana menghadiri kelulusan putranya yang berkuliah di Boston, AS.

Namun, setelah nama Prabowo kian besar di dunia politik Indonesia, duta besar AS untuk Indonesia diketahui berturut-turut memberikan keleluasaan untuk Ketum Gerindra tersebut. Hal itu terbukti dengan dibukanya akses bagi saudara laki-laki Prabowo, Hashim Djojohadikusumo yang melakukan beberapa kali perjalanan ke Washington untuk berdialog dalam kapasitasnya sebagai pengusaha.

Dasco memastikan kini kondisi telah berubah. Sang ketum sudah bisa terbang kembali ke Amerika Serikat, mengingat saat ini Prabowo juga merupakan pejabat penting di Indonesia.

"Saya pikir apa pun itu terjadi dulu, ketika Pak Prabowo menjadi menhan, itu dianggap nggak ada _aja_," ucap Dasco.

"Karena memang sudah harus menjalankan tugas-tugas negara dan mau tidak mau harus berhubungan dengan negara-negara seperti AS yang pernah melarang kunjungan ke sana," sambung Wakil Ketua DPR itu.

Dasco juga memastikan Prabowo dalam waktu dekat akan melakukan kunjungan ke AS. Namun belum jelas jadwal perjalanan itu.

"Belum (ke AS lagi sejak dilarang), tapi akan dalam beberapa waktu ke depan menghadiri undangan yang sudah disampaikan. Tapi saya tidak tahu persis undangannya dari mana," sebut Dasco.

Soal larangan Prabowo masuk ke AS sempat ditanyakan ke Menko Polhukam Mahfud Md. Mahfud juga ragu soal adanya larangan itu.

"Apa ada larangan itu? Saya tidak tahu apa itu betul-betul ada apa tidak," kata Mahfud di Kantor Yayasan Badan Wakaf Universitas Islam Indonesia (UII) Jalan Cik Ditiro No 1 Kota Yogyakarta, Senin (28/10).

"Kita belum membahas itu (isu Prabowo yang pernah dilarang masuk ke AS), dan saya belum berpikir tentang itu," tambah dia. 
*(elz/zap)

Source : https://news.detik.com/berita/d-4763226/prabowo-segera-menuju-amerika-serikat/2*


----------



## katarabhumi

trishna_amṛta said:


> Your making statement there. And whose human right? Take a look at Saudi, what do you think of their human right situation, and what kind of Murica toys they have.
> 
> Anyway its no longer relevant issue in the current geopolitic climate. As long we can help Make America Great Again by buying American and Hire American we can buy whatever toys we want (as long we could pay for it)



Saudi is - though unofficially - a US ally while we are not, and I'm talking about western in general not just US.

Personally I don't care of his record and I know of western hypocrisy, I'm just curious whether it'll be an obstacle or not since the defense minister himself has a bad image in the west. 

'Dark day for human rights': Subianto named as Indonesia's defence minister

Indonesian General Accused of Kidnapping Is Named Defense Minister



bad sector said:


> it answer by this:
> 
> *Prabowo Segera Menuju Amerika Serikat*
> Tim Detikcom - detikNews
> 
> *Jakarta* - Menhan Prabowo Subianto disebut sudah tak lagi ditolak untuk masuk ke wilayah Amerika Serikat. Ketum Gerindra itu bahkan disebut akan terbang ke Negeri Paman Sam dalam waktu dekat.
> 
> Waketum Gerindra Sufmi Dasco Ahmad menegaskan Prabowo tak lagi ditolak oleh AS. Ini terbukti karena pihak AS kini melakukan pendekatan ke mantan Danjen Kopassus itu.
> 
> "Ini _aja_ dari Kedutaan Amerika sudah datang berkunjung, sudah bertemu ke Pak Prabowo dan juga ada beberapa undangan-undangan dari Amerika," ujar Dasco saat dimintai konfirmasi, Senin (28/10/2019).
> 
> Prabowo pernah dilarang masuk ke Amerika Serikat pada 2000. Peristiwa itu terjadi saat Prabowo hendak menghadiri upacara kelulusan putranya di salah satu universitas di Boston, AS. Tak jelas alasan AS melarang Prabowo masuk ke negaranya.
> 
> "Nggak ada (alasan dari AS), (disampaikan) belum bisa (masuk) _aja gitu_. Nggak ada alasan," tegas Dasco.
> 
> Menurut artikel yang ditulis _New York Times_ pada Maret 2014, AS sempat khawatir akan stabilitas Indonesia pasca-jatuhnya Soeharto. AS menjauhkan diri dari tokoh-tokoh yang dekat dengan Soeharto, termasuk Prabowo. Seperti diketahui, Prabowo merupakan mantan menantu Soeharto yang memiliki peran di era Orde Baru.
> 
> Departemen Luar Negeri AS menolak visa Prabowo pada 2000 tanpa menjelaskan alasannya mengapa. Saat itu, Prabowo berencana menghadiri kelulusan putranya yang berkuliah di Boston, AS.
> 
> Namun, setelah nama Prabowo kian besar di dunia politik Indonesia, duta besar AS untuk Indonesia diketahui berturut-turut memberikan keleluasaan untuk Ketum Gerindra tersebut. Hal itu terbukti dengan dibukanya akses bagi saudara laki-laki Prabowo, Hashim Djojohadikusumo yang melakukan beberapa kali perjalanan ke Washington untuk berdialog dalam kapasitasnya sebagai pengusaha.
> 
> Dasco memastikan kini kondisi telah berubah. Sang ketum sudah bisa terbang kembali ke Amerika Serikat, mengingat saat ini Prabowo juga merupakan pejabat penting di Indonesia.
> 
> "Saya pikir apa pun itu terjadi dulu, ketika Pak Prabowo menjadi menhan, itu dianggap nggak ada _aja_," ucap Dasco.
> 
> "Karena memang sudah harus menjalankan tugas-tugas negara dan mau tidak mau harus berhubungan dengan negara-negara seperti AS yang pernah melarang kunjungan ke sana," sambung Wakil Ketua DPR itu.
> 
> Dasco juga memastikan Prabowo dalam waktu dekat akan melakukan kunjungan ke AS. Namun belum jelas jadwal perjalanan itu.
> 
> "Belum (ke AS lagi sejak dilarang), tapi akan dalam beberapa waktu ke depan menghadiri undangan yang sudah disampaikan. Tapi saya tidak tahu persis undangannya dari mana," sebut Dasco.
> 
> Soal larangan Prabowo masuk ke AS sempat ditanyakan ke Menko Polhukam Mahfud Md. Mahfud juga ragu soal adanya larangan itu.
> 
> "Apa ada larangan itu? Saya tidak tahu apa itu betul-betul ada apa tidak," kata Mahfud di Kantor Yayasan Badan Wakaf Universitas Islam Indonesia (UII) Jalan Cik Ditiro No 1 Kota Yogyakarta, Senin (28/10).
> 
> "Kita belum membahas itu (isu Prabowo yang pernah dilarang masuk ke AS), dan saya belum berpikir tentang itu," tambah dia.
> *(elz/zap)
> 
> Source : https://news.detik.com/berita/d-4763226/prabowo-segera-menuju-amerika-serikat/2*



Good, but visiting is one thing, buying is another. I hope there'll be no problem.


.


----------



## Nike

katarabhumi said:


> Saudi is - though unofficially - a US ally while we are not, and I'm talking about western in general not just US.
> 
> Personally I don't care of his record and I know of western hypocrisy, I'm just curious whether it'll be an obstacle or not since the defense minister himself has a bad image in the west.
> 
> 'Dark day for human rights': Subianto named as Indonesia's defence minister
> 
> Indonesian General Accused of Kidnapping Is Named Defense Minister
> 
> 
> 
> Good, but visiting is one thing, buying is another. I hope there'll be no problem.
> 
> 
> .



He got bad names among human rights associations and councils, lefties lean orgz, and remnants of Bill Clinton admin and supporter, for the current masses and media mass in US not many got their attention toward Prabowo with the bunch of US ally and they supposed supported countries today had questionable human rights issue, even Narendra Modi, MBS, erdogan, and so on got the more bigger problem compared to Prabowo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

*TNI AU borong dua Skadron F-16 Viper 2020-2024*
Selasa, 29 Oktober 2019 00:28 WIB


Pekanbaru (ANTARA) - Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara RI, Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna menyatakan wilayah udara Ibu Pertiwi akan diperkuat dengan pesawat anyar super canggih dari Lockheed Martin, F-16 Block 72 Viper yang rencananya akan didatangkan bertahap pada rencana strategis 2020 hingga 2024.

_*"Insya Allah kita akan beli dua Skadron di Renstra berikutnya 2020 sampai 2024. Kita akan beli tipe terbaru Block 72 Viper," kata Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna di Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin Pekanbaru, Riau, Senin. *_

Ia mengambahkan jika hingga saat ini, Indonesia masih mengandalkan pesawat F-16 yang merupakan pesawat tempur favorit di dunia. Yuyu mengakui saat ini terdapat 33 unit F-16 Fighting Falcon yang masih menjadi salah satu senjata utama Angkatan Udara.

Burung-burung besi itu menyebar di dua Skadron yakni Skadron udara 16 Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin Pekanbaru serta Skadron Udara 3 Lanud Iswahjudi Jawa Timur. Ke depan, dia mengemukakan Indonesia masih akan mengandalkan F-16 sebagai penjaga birunya langit Indonesia, yakni dengan mendatangkan jenis terbaru Block 72 Viper.

*"Mudah-mudahan 1 Januari 2020 diproses sehingga bisa menambah kekuatan kita. Kalau kita memiliki itu berarti kita termasuk memiliki F-16 tercanggih," ujarnya.*

Menjadikan F-16 sebagai pesawat tempur andalan bukan tanpa alasan. Yuyu mengungkapkan jika populasi pesawat jenis F-16 itu mencapai 3.000 unit lebih dan digunakan oleh banyak negara di dunia. Selain itu, sejumlah operasi militer juga berhasil dilakukan dengan menggunakan pesawat asal negeri Paman Sam tersebut.

"Banyaknya yang menggunakan dan banyaknya populasi tentunya keandalan pesawat ini sangat baik," tambahnya.

*Pesawat Su-35 dari Rusia*

_*Selain mengandalkan F-16 dan rencana mendatangkan jenis Block 72 Viper, Yuyu juga menekankan bahwa TNI AU turut akan mendatangkan pesawat jenis Sukhoi 35 dari Rusia. "Selain itu, juga kita akan ditemani pesawat dari timur, Sukhoi 35 juga sedang proses," urainya.* _

F-16 Block 72 Viper adalah versi terbaru dari seri pesawat tempur F-16 dan merupakan versi paling mutakhir yang pernah diproduksi Lockheed Martin. F-16 Fighting Falcon merupakan salah satu pesawat tempur yang paling laris dan battle proven di dunia.

Indonesia bisa dibilang menjadi operator mula-mula F-16 Fighting Falcon ini di ASEAN, melalui program pengadaan dengan sandi Peace Bima Sena I pada dasawarsa '90-an. Lompatan teknologi pertahanan udara dilaksanakan Indonesia saat itu secara baik dan mulus.

https://www.antaranews.com/berita/1136084/tni-au-borong-dua-skadron-f-16-viper-2020-2024

_
Game is on!!! After all those news we have heard about our intention to buy 5 Hercules, leak info on Apache purchase plan, Boeing tankers/Poseidon/EWA, this is another formal news released by KASAU about our intention to get 32 F16 Viper. While on the other hand Rusia is also made a statement;

https://www.wartaekonomi.co.id/read...-bakal-segera-rampung-as-beri-peringatan.html_

_The most interesting part of the Viper purchase in Antara above is KASAU statement that we will still pursue the purchase of SU35. This pretty much explain the deal we are trying to make by buying more from US in return for SU35 acquisition would be free from sanction. Regardless dont get our hope too high, it only explain that the negotiation is still on the table and the outcome is not yet clear. What I like about this news is our persistance to push the deal of SU35 prolly on the base that we (most likely our President) dont like to be told what we can or can not buy but we try to play it smart. This SU35 project has been on hold for a while, waiting for the negotiation to settle. Whatever the outcome for me at least we fought for it (our indepency to choose what we want to get), and if the deal (SU35) has to go down at least we go down swinging (fighting) _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Raduga

is that 2 squadron also include the one that use new capital city budget allocation ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Raduga said:


> is that 2 squadron also include the one that use new capital city budget allocation ??


Budget wise I dont think it would be taken from new capital budget. The thought of getting 16 Viper from new capital budget simply tell us that we only can afford 16 fighters out of 32 Viper we are going to get. So the other 16 have to be taken from other budget post/source, thats prolly when the new capital budget idea came in. On the other hand we still have to fullfil the IFX commitment. I assume former KemenHan was against the idea of paying IFX commitment from KemenHan budget as it will take huge portion of its avaiable budget. Perhaps this is when they "Forgot" to put it in their list. So we still have alot of work to do to make 32 Viper happen.

Anyway the capital budget is not all in "cash" base except the land clearing and basic infrastructure. Huge portion of it should be in the form of land swap, land lease, land sale and other form of deals. So to take budget from New capital for Viper is highly unlikely to happen, unless the govt doing direct selling of its land assets. I personally prefer long term land lease for strategic land assets( 25 years++). With the lease we will still own the land and perhaps the possibility of selling it in a future and still show in the balance sheet which still make the balance sheet looks good. FMS with soft loan from US is still a better way to go in this case. So yeah I think its a silly idea but it can be done if our KemenKeu is silly enough to approve it (getting viper from new capital budget)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> *TNI AU Makin Kuat, Indonesia Beli 2 Skadron F-16 Block 72 Viper*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f-16 Viper. ©www.lockheedmartin.com
> PERISTIWA | 28 Oktober 2019 21:54Reporter : Abdullah Sani
> *Merdeka.com - *Indonesia akan membeli dua skadron jet tempur canggih F-16 Block 72 Viper dari Amerika Serikat. Kepala Staf *TNI* Angkatan Udara Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna menyebutkan, pesawat tempur baru akan didatangkan bertahap sebagai rencana strategis 2020-2024 mendatang.
> 
> "InsyaAllah kita akan beli dua Skadron di Renstra berikutnya 2020 sampai 2024. Kita akan beli tipe terbaru Block 72 Viper," kata Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna di Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin Pekanbaru, Riau, Senin (28/10).
> 
> Menurutnya, hingga saat ini, Indonesia masih mengandalkan pesawat F-16 yang merupakan pesawat tempur favorit di dunia. Jumlahnya cukup banyak, yaitu 33 unit F-16 Fighting Falcon dari berbagai tipe.
> 
> "Mudah-mudahan 1 Januari 2020. Sehingga bisa menambah kekuatan kita. Kalau kita memiliki itu berarti kita termasuk memiliki F-16 tercanggih," kata Yuyu.
> 
> Tak hanya TNI AU, banyak juga negara lain yang ikut mengandalkan F-16 sebagai pesawat siap tempur. Jumlah pesawat jenis F-16 di dunia mencapai 3.000 unit lebih. Hal ini merupakan bukti F-16 merupakan pesawat yang teruji.
> 
> "Banyak negara yang mengandalkannya. Banyaknya populasi tentunya keandalan pesawat ini sangat baik," tandasnya.
> 
> 1 dari 1 halaman
> *F-16 Viper Cat TNI AU*
> Pada Bulan April 2019, lalu Lockheed Martin sudah memamerkan pesawat tempur F-16 Viper Blok 70/72 yang diwarnai loreng khas biru dan abu-abu muda ala pesawat tempur TNI AU.
> 
> Dalam website Lockheed Martin disebutkan pesawat itu merupakan generasi paling baru dan paling mutakhir untuk TNI AU. Mereka juga menyebut seri F-16V Blok 72 itu adalah yang paling canggih di dunia saat ini.
> 
> Beberapa kelebihan yang dimiliki seri ini adalah radar Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA). Software yang digunakan hampir sama dengan F-22 dan F-35. Radar ini memungkinkan pilot mendeteksi secara detil posisi lawannya dalam segala kondisi. F-16 Viper juga memiliki kemampuan manuver yang lebih baik serta sistem persenjataan yang lebih canggih dari seri-seri sebelumnya.
> 
> Lockheed Martin memang tengah gencar menawarkan F-16 Viper ke sejumlah negara. Pengalaman selama 36 tahun sebagai pesawat tempur terlaris di dunia jadi modal mereka.
> 
> Saat ini tercatat Bahrain menjadi pemesan pertama F-16 Viper. Disusul Slovakia yang memesan 14 unit F-16V menggantikan MiG-29 mereka. Taiwan pun tak ketinggalan mengupgrade F-16 mereka menjadi setara blok 72.
> 
> (mdk/fik)


Hehe


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Air Force to procure two F-16 Viper squadrons*
29th Oct 2019 13:00





Air Force Chief of Staff Marshal Yuyu Sutisna inaugurated a F-16 Fighting Falcon Monument at the Roesmin Nurjadin Airbase in Pekanbaru, capital of Riau Province, on Monday. (ANTARA/Anggi Romadhoni)

Pekanbaru, Riau (ANTARA) - The Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU) plans to acquire in stages two squadrons of super sophisticated fighter jets F-16 Block 72 Viper from Lockheed Martin until 2024.

"Insya Allah (God willing), we will buy two squadrons in the next strategic plan 2020-2024. We will purchase the newest type of Block 72 Viper," Air Force Chief of Staff Marshal Yuyu Sutisna stated at the Roesmin Nurjadin Airbase in Pekanbaru, the capital of Riau Province, on Monday.

He noted that Indonesia currently relies on F-16, the highly preferred fighter jets in the world. In total, the country has 33 F-16 Fighting Falcons that have, until now, been one of the main weaponry of the Air Force.

The fighter jets are stationed at squadron 16 of the Roesmin Nurjadin Airbase in Pekanbaru, Riau Province, and squadron 3 of Iswahjudi Airbase in Madiun, East Java.

Looking ahead, Indonesia will continue to rely on F-16s by purchasing Block 72 Viper to safeguard the Indonesian air space, he stated.

"It (the proposal for the purchase of F-16 Block 72 Viper) is expected to be processed as of January 1, 2020, so they (F-16 Block 72 Viper) will increase our strength. If we have them, we will be among those having sophisticated F-16s," he explained.

The air force chief of staff pointed to the presence of over three thousand F-16s worldwide. The use of the US-made fighter jets has contributed success to military operations.

"The fact that several countries use them, and their number is large means they have very good reliability," he noted.

The TNI AU also plans to buy Russian-made Sukhoi 35 fighter jets in the next five years, he stated.

Indonesia may be the initial operator of F-16 Fighting Falcon among ASEAN member states through the procurement program code-named Peace Bima Sena I in the 1990s.

F-16 Block 72 Viper is the newest version of F-16 and the most sophisticated version that Lockheed Martin has ever produced.

Related news: eight apache helicopters to strengthen squadron 11
Related news: Air Squadron 12 holds night flight exercise
Editor: Sri Haryati

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/135508/indonesian-air-force-to-procure-two-f-16-viper-squadrons


----------



## trishna_amṛta

katarabhumi said:


> Personally I don't care of his record and I know of western hypocrisy, I'm just curious whether it'll be an obstacle or not since the defense minister himself has a bad image in the west.
> .



Believe it or not Prabowo is actually *unknown in Europe*. And if you check European medias, unless you were really searching hard (they rarely written in English) for Indonesia specific topics you unlikely to find anything other than his name were mention in the passing, the same thing also apply for ABC Australia. While in the US other than the Clintonite crony he is also unknown. Furthermore the US _Military Industrial Complex_, and the current Trump administration along with his GOP backer is running on the "Buy American, Hire American" platform which is similar of saying "Ada Uang, Ada Barang" (well not exactly that, but you get the idea) thus they simply doesn't care.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

*Wing Udara I Puspenerbal Survei Lokasi Lanudal Baru*

29 Oktober 2019





Casa U6208 ketika di Pondok Cabe Tangerang (photo : Francesco Andrae)

*Kunjungan Dirrenbang Puspenerbal ke Letung Kepri dan Singkawang Kalbar*

Komandan Puspenerbal yang diwakili Direktur Perencanaan dan Pengembangan (Dirrenbang Puspenerbal) Kolonel Laut (P) Kicky Salvachdie, S.E. melaksanakan survey dalam rangka pengembangan pangkalan udara TNI AL di bawah jajaran Puspenerbal yang berada di wilayah Koarmada I. Rabu (23/10/2019).





Bandara Letung Kepri (image : Google Maps)

Terkait hal tersebut Wing Udara 1 yang merupakan satuan operasional yang secara langsung melakukan pembinaan kekuatan dan kemampuan untuk mendukung satuan operasional khususnya di wilayah Koarmada I turut serta mendukung pelaksanaan survey ke bandara Letung dan Lanudal Matak yang terletak Kabupaten Anambas Provinsi Kepulauan Riau serta ke wilayah Singkawang Pontianak Provinsi Kalimantan Barat dengan mendukung satu unsur Pesud jenis Casa NC-212/U-6208 yang diawaki oleh Capt Pilot Letkol Laut (P) Bambang Edi Saputro yang sehari harinya bertugas sebagai wakil Komandan Wing Udara 1.





Singkawang Kalimantan Barat (image : Google Maps)

Dengan adanya penambahan pangkalan udara TNI AL di wilayah Letung Kepulauan Riau dan Singkawang Kalimantan Barat tugas yang diemban oleh penerbangan TNI AL di wilayah Koarmada I dapat memberikan hasil lebih maksimal demi mewujudkan Penerbangan TNI AL yang besar dan profesional.

Dalam kunjungan tersebut Komandan Wing Udara 1 Kolonel Laut (P) Gering Sapto Sambodo, M. Tr. Hanla., M.M beserta Perwira Staf Wing Udara 1 melepas tim survey Dirrenbang Puspenerbal di Apron Lanudal Tanjungpinang.

(TNI AL)


----------



## Kansel

Oh boy, look at this amount of retards on every news about F16V acquisition around the medsos. 

they didn't accept this news, yet they praise su 35&russia just like a god. Imagine what gonna happen to them if we decided to cancel it with something else like F15/F35 really want to see their goddamn reaction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Kansel said:


> Oh boy, look at this amount of retards on every news about F16V acquisition around the medsos.
> 
> they didn't accept this news, yet they praise su 35&russia just like a god. Imagine what gonna happen to them if we decided to cancel it with something else like F15/F35 really want to see their goddamn reaction.


Muntaber mereka...


----------



## Kansel

Lockheed Martin
*Beli Dua Skadron F-16 Viper dan Satu Skadron Su-35, Bagaimana Nasib IF-X untuk TNI AU?*

Posted on October 29, 2019 by Roni Sontani
AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Berbasis pada rencana penggantian pesawat _Hawk _100/200, TNI AU pernah menyebutkan kalau F-16 _Viper_ (Block 70/72) buatan Lockheed Martin, Amerika Serikat memiliki peluang paling besar untuk dipilih.

Sebab, selain TNI AU sudah memiliki dua skadron F-16 (Skadron Udara 3 dan Skadron Udara 16) dengan jumlah total saat ini 33 unit, F-16 dinilai sebagai jet tempur yang tangguh dan memiliki populasi paling banyak di dunia.

Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna pada 9 April 2019 lalu kepada Airspace Review menyatakan, TNI Angkatan Udara telah merencanakan penggantian pesawat tempur taktis _Hawk_ 100/200.

Pesawat tersebut kini masih dioperasikan oleh Skadron Udara 1 Lanud Supadio di Pontianak, Kalimantan Barat, dan Skadron Udara 12 Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin, Pekanbaru, Riau.

Secara bertahap pesawat-pesawat tempur buatan BAE Systems, Inggris yang digunakan oleh TNI AU sejak 1995 ini akan diganti dengan pesawat baru.

Untuk diketahui, tahun depan (2020) armada _Hawk _100/200 TNI AU berusia pakai 25 tahun. Dan pada 2025 nanti usia pakainya menjadi 30 tahun alias saat yang pas untuk mulai diganti.





F-16V Demo Team
Dengan demikian, tepat juga bila rencana pengganti _Hawk _100/200 masuk dalam Rencana Strategis (Renstra) TNI AU 2020-2024. Dibutuhkan proses 2-5 tahun untuk pengadaan satu pesawat tempur pada umumnya. Ini pun hitungan paling cepat.

Yuyu menerangkan, rencana pengadaan pengganti _Hawk_ 100/200 juga sudah masuk dalam pengajuan pemenuhan Kebutuhan Pokok Minimum (MEF) Tahap IV. Sedangkan hingga akhir tahun ini, TNI AU masih menuntaskan pelaksanaan Renstra ke III periode 2015-2019.

Proses pemensiunan _Hawk_ 100/200, lanjut Yuyu, akan dilaksanakan secara bertahap.

Tahap pertama, Skadron Udara 1 “Elang Khatulistiwa” akan digeser penempatannya ke Skadron Udara 12 “Black Panther”. Sehingga, semua armada _Hawk _100/200 TNI AU akan berada di Skadron Udara 12 Pekanbaru.

Sementara Skadron Udara 1, akan diisi oleh pesawat tempur baru berdasarkan spesifikasi teknis yang diajukan oleh TNI AU.





Lockheed Martin
“Jadi rencananya begitu, pesawat _Hawk_ 100/200 Skadron Udara 1 akan digabung ke Skadron Udara 12 di Pekanbaru. Nah, Skadron Udara 1 akan diisi oleh pesawat tempur baru,” ujar orang nomor satu di TNI AU ini.

Pada Renstra ke IV TNI AU juga telah merencanakan pembangunan satu skadron tempur baru di Lanud El Tari, Kupang, Nusa Tenggara Timur. Pesawat yang akan ditempatkan di skadron tempur baru ini nantinya sama tipenya dengan pesawat baru yang akan digunakan oleh Skadron Udara 1.

“Ya, kita sudah merencanakan pembangunan skadron tempur baru di Kupang. Ini masuk dalam Renstra ke IV periode 2020-2024,” jelas penerbang tempur F-5 dengan _callsign_ “Lion” itu.

Kini, enam bulan berlalu, berita teranyar yang keluar dari pernyataan KSAU adalah bahwa Indonesia akan membeli dua Skadron F-16 Block 70 dari Amerika Serikat.

Hal ini diutarakan Yuyu kepada para awak media di Pekanbaru saat melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin.

“Insya Allah kita akan beli dua skadron di Renstra berikutnya, 2020 sampai 2024. Kita akan beli tipe terbaru Block 72 Viper,” ujar Yuyu Sutisna seperti dikutip Antara News, Senin (28/10/2019).





Suharso Rahman
Yuyu menambahkan bahwa proses pengadaan _Viper_ ini akan segera dilaksanakan.

“Mudah-mudahan 1 Januari 2020 diproses sehingga menambah kekuatan kita. Kalau kita memiliki itu, berarti kita termasuk memiliki F-16 tercanggih,” terangnya.

Ia menilai, dengan banyaknya angkatan udara di dunia yang menggunakan F-16 menunjukkan bahwa tingkat keandalan pesawat _Fighting Falcon/Viper_ memang sangat baik.

Kembali mengonfirmasi rencana pembelian F-16 Block 72, apakah F-16 _Viper_ ini sesuai rencana semula akan menggantikan pesawat _Hawk_ 100/200 dan pembentukan skadron tempur baru di Kupang? KSAU menjawab diplomatis.

“Yang jelas masuk di perencanaan Renstra IV 2020-2024,” ujar Marsekal Yuyu menjawab Airspace Review, Selasa (29 Oktober 2019).

Su-35





Roni Sontani
Pertanyaan lain, dengan akan dibelinya dua skadron F-16 dari AS, lalu bagaimanakah peluang untuk mengakuisisi Su-35 dari Rusia sebagai pengganti F-5 Skadron Udara 14?

Yuyu menekankan bahwa TNI AU turut mendorong terlaksananya pengadaan jet tempur dari blok Timur ini.

“Selain itu, juga kita akan ditemani pesawat dari Timur, Su-35 juga sedang proses,” papar alumni Akademi Angkatan Udara tahun 1996 ini.

Informasi dari beberapa sumber non-ofisial yang Airspace Review dapatkan menyebut, kontrak efektif pengadaan Su-35 dari Rusia sebenarnya tinggal menghitung hari saja karena semuanya sudah siap.

Diharapkan, Menteri Pertahanan RI yang baru Prabowo Subianto dapat mempercepat pengadaan pesawat pengganti F-5 ini. Namun demikian, keputusan sepenuhnya memang tergantung Jakarta. Ditandatangani atau tidak.

IF-X





Roni Sontani
Selain dua proyek yang telah disebutkan, Indonesia masih punya proyek pengadaan jet tempur lainnya yaitu IF-X bekerja sama dengan Korea Selatan.

TNI AU bahkan disebut-sebut akan dilengkapi dengan pesawat ini sebanyak tiga skadron. Hal ini terungkap dalam jumpa pers sosialisasi hasil PDR (_Preliminary Design Review_) program jet tempur KF-X/IF-X yang diadakan PT Dirgantara Indonesia di Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, Jakarta pada 6 Desember 2018 lalu.

Program Manager IF-X dari PTDI Heri Yansyah menyebut, berdasarkan MoU, TNI AU akan mendapatkan tiga skadron pesawat generasi 4,5 ini.

“Berdasar MoU, TNI AU akan mendapatkan sebanyak tiga skadron,” ujar Heri saat diwawancara Airspace Review.

Disebutkan, satu skadron jet tempur IF-X akan berisi 16 pesawat, berarti total sebanyak 48 IF-X akan memperkuat sayap TNI AU.





Istimewa
Dalam penyelenggaraan Seoul ADEX 2019, 15-20 Oktober, Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) memunculkan _mock-up_ KF-X kepada publik.

Proyek jet tempur Korea Selatan – Indonesia ini langsung menjadi sorotan banyak pihak termasuk media.

Pasalnya, Korea Selatan sama sekali tidak mencantumkan tanda-tanda keikutsertaan “Merah Putih” alias Republik Indonesia di proyek pesawat ini.

Hal ini berbanding terbalik saat pelaksanaan Indo Defence, November 2018, di mana both KAI menampilkan program KF-X/IF-X berikut model skala yang ditampilkan.

Pertanyaanya adalah bagaimana nasib IF-X? Apakah masih akan berlanjut? Kita tunggu lagi bersama kabar terbarunya.

Roni Sontani


----------



## HellFireIndo

Kansel said:


> Lockheed Martin
> *Beli Dua Skadron F-16 Viper dan Satu Skadron Su-35, Bagaimana Nasib IF-X untuk TNI AU?*
> 
> Posted on October 29, 2019 by Roni Sontani
> AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Berbasis pada rencana penggantian pesawat _Hawk _100/200, TNI AU pernah menyebutkan kalau F-16 _Viper_ (Block 70/72) buatan Lockheed Martin, Amerika Serikat memiliki peluang paling besar untuk dipilih.
> 
> Sebab, selain TNI AU sudah memiliki dua skadron F-16 (Skadron Udara 3 dan Skadron Udara 16) dengan jumlah total saat ini 33 unit, F-16 dinilai sebagai jet tempur yang tangguh dan memiliki populasi paling banyak di dunia.
> 
> Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna pada 9 April 2019 lalu kepada Airspace Review menyatakan, TNI Angkatan Udara telah merencanakan penggantian pesawat tempur taktis _Hawk_ 100/200.
> 
> Pesawat tersebut kini masih dioperasikan oleh Skadron Udara 1 Lanud Supadio di Pontianak, Kalimantan Barat, dan Skadron Udara 12 Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin, Pekanbaru, Riau.
> 
> Secara bertahap pesawat-pesawat tempur buatan BAE Systems, Inggris yang digunakan oleh TNI AU sejak 1995 ini akan diganti dengan pesawat baru.
> 
> Untuk diketahui, tahun depan (2020) armada _Hawk _100/200 TNI AU berusia pakai 25 tahun. Dan pada 2025 nanti usia pakainya menjadi 30 tahun alias saat yang pas untuk mulai diganti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-16V Demo Team
> Dengan demikian, tepat juga bila rencana pengganti _Hawk _100/200 masuk dalam Rencana Strategis (Renstra) TNI AU 2020-2024. Dibutuhkan proses 2-5 tahun untuk pengadaan satu pesawat tempur pada umumnya. Ini pun hitungan paling cepat.
> 
> Yuyu menerangkan, rencana pengadaan pengganti _Hawk_ 100/200 juga sudah masuk dalam pengajuan pemenuhan Kebutuhan Pokok Minimum (MEF) Tahap IV. Sedangkan hingga akhir tahun ini, TNI AU masih menuntaskan pelaksanaan Renstra ke III periode 2015-2019.
> 
> Proses pemensiunan _Hawk_ 100/200, lanjut Yuyu, akan dilaksanakan secara bertahap.
> 
> Tahap pertama, Skadron Udara 1 “Elang Khatulistiwa” akan digeser penempatannya ke Skadron Udara 12 “Black Panther”. Sehingga, semua armada _Hawk _100/200 TNI AU akan berada di Skadron Udara 12 Pekanbaru.
> 
> Sementara Skadron Udara 1, akan diisi oleh pesawat tempur baru berdasarkan spesifikasi teknis yang diajukan oleh TNI AU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lockheed Martin
> “Jadi rencananya begitu, pesawat _Hawk_ 100/200 Skadron Udara 1 akan digabung ke Skadron Udara 12 di Pekanbaru. Nah, Skadron Udara 1 akan diisi oleh pesawat tempur baru,” ujar orang nomor satu di TNI AU ini.
> 
> Pada Renstra ke IV TNI AU juga telah merencanakan pembangunan satu skadron tempur baru di Lanud El Tari, Kupang, Nusa Tenggara Timur. Pesawat yang akan ditempatkan di skadron tempur baru ini nantinya sama tipenya dengan pesawat baru yang akan digunakan oleh Skadron Udara 1.
> 
> “Ya, kita sudah merencanakan pembangunan skadron tempur baru di Kupang. Ini masuk dalam Renstra ke IV periode 2020-2024,” jelas penerbang tempur F-5 dengan _callsign_ “Lion” itu.
> 
> Kini, enam bulan berlalu, berita teranyar yang keluar dari pernyataan KSAU adalah bahwa Indonesia akan membeli dua Skadron F-16 Block 70 dari Amerika Serikat.
> 
> Hal ini diutarakan Yuyu kepada para awak media di Pekanbaru saat melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin.
> 
> “Insya Allah kita akan beli dua skadron di Renstra berikutnya, 2020 sampai 2024. Kita akan beli tipe terbaru Block 72 Viper,” ujar Yuyu Sutisna seperti dikutip Antara News, Senin (28/10/2019).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suharso Rahman
> Yuyu menambahkan bahwa proses pengadaan _Viper_ ini akan segera dilaksanakan.
> 
> “Mudah-mudahan 1 Januari 2020 diproses sehingga menambah kekuatan kita. Kalau kita memiliki itu, berarti kita termasuk memiliki F-16 tercanggih,” terangnya.
> 
> Ia menilai, dengan banyaknya angkatan udara di dunia yang menggunakan F-16 menunjukkan bahwa tingkat keandalan pesawat _Fighting Falcon/Viper_ memang sangat baik.
> 
> Kembali mengonfirmasi rencana pembelian F-16 Block 72, apakah F-16 _Viper_ ini sesuai rencana semula akan menggantikan pesawat _Hawk_ 100/200 dan pembentukan skadron tempur baru di Kupang? KSAU menjawab diplomatis.
> 
> “Yang jelas masuk di perencanaan Renstra IV 2020-2024,” ujar Marsekal Yuyu menjawab Airspace Review, Selasa (29 Oktober 2019).
> 
> Su-35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roni Sontani
> Pertanyaan lain, dengan akan dibelinya dua skadron F-16 dari AS, lalu bagaimanakah peluang untuk mengakuisisi Su-35 dari Rusia sebagai pengganti F-5 Skadron Udara 14?
> 
> Yuyu menekankan bahwa TNI AU turut mendorong terlaksananya pengadaan jet tempur dari blok Timur ini.
> 
> “Selain itu, juga kita akan ditemani pesawat dari Timur, Su-35 juga sedang proses,” papar alumni Akademi Angkatan Udara tahun 1996 ini.
> 
> Informasi dari beberapa sumber non-ofisial yang Airspace Review dapatkan menyebut, kontrak efektif pengadaan Su-35 dari Rusia sebenarnya tinggal menghitung hari saja karena semuanya sudah siap.
> 
> Diharapkan, Menteri Pertahanan RI yang baru Prabowo Subianto dapat mempercepat pengadaan pesawat pengganti F-5 ini. Namun demikian, keputusan sepenuhnya memang tergantung Jakarta. Ditandatangani atau tidak.
> 
> IF-X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roni Sontani
> Selain dua proyek yang telah disebutkan, Indonesia masih punya proyek pengadaan jet tempur lainnya yaitu IF-X bekerja sama dengan Korea Selatan.
> 
> TNI AU bahkan disebut-sebut akan dilengkapi dengan pesawat ini sebanyak tiga skadron. Hal ini terungkap dalam jumpa pers sosialisasi hasil PDR (_Preliminary Design Review_) program jet tempur KF-X/IF-X yang diadakan PT Dirgantara Indonesia di Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, Jakarta pada 6 Desember 2018 lalu.
> 
> Program Manager IF-X dari PTDI Heri Yansyah menyebut, berdasarkan MoU, TNI AU akan mendapatkan tiga skadron pesawat generasi 4,5 ini.
> 
> “Berdasar MoU, TNI AU akan mendapatkan sebanyak tiga skadron,” ujar Heri saat diwawancara Airspace Review.
> 
> Disebutkan, satu skadron jet tempur IF-X akan berisi 16 pesawat, berarti total sebanyak 48 IF-X akan memperkuat sayap TNI AU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Istimewa
> Dalam penyelenggaraan Seoul ADEX 2019, 15-20 Oktober, Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) memunculkan _mock-up_ KF-X kepada publik.
> 
> Proyek jet tempur Korea Selatan – Indonesia ini langsung menjadi sorotan banyak pihak termasuk media.
> 
> Pasalnya, Korea Selatan sama sekali tidak mencantumkan tanda-tanda keikutsertaan “Merah Putih” alias Republik Indonesia di proyek pesawat ini.
> 
> Hal ini berbanding terbalik saat pelaksanaan Indo Defence, November 2018, di mana both KAI menampilkan program KF-X/IF-X berikut model skala yang ditampilkan.
> 
> Pertanyaanya adalah bagaimana nasib IF-X? Apakah masih akan berlanjut? Kita tunggu lagi bersama kabar terbarunya.
> 
> Roni Sontani


IFX will fill the medium-weight "western" double engine fighter quota


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> IFX will fill the medium-weight "western" double engine fighter quota



IFX/KFX will be more capable than rafale, from the raw specs on paper at least.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Regarding Su-35, the way I see it, the only reason the Su-35 procurement is still on the table is because our gov't trying to appease Russian in different business sector (investment in Borneo, CPO, tourism, etc)


----------



## MacanJawa

F-16 deal is to pacifying Trump and avoid catsaa , su 35 is da best lol


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Oh boy, look at this amount of retards on every news about F16V acquisition around the medsos.
> 
> they didn't accept this news, yet they praise su 35&russia just like a god. Imagine what gonna happen to them if we decided to cancel it with something else like F15/F35 really want to see their goddamn reaction.



Ko f16 su 35 kapan. Even in many news always written TNI Duetkan F16 dengan jet canggih su 35.

And they always said Su 35 is ready and now we talk to US and the Su 35 can delievered to Indonesia or Indonesia's Su 35 will sent from Russia if F16V is came. Also we buy F16 so we can buy su35 etc

Also they are more want to cancel kfx rather than su 35. Katanya rugilah dkibulin korea lah dsb.


----------



## Kansel

Actually I'm getting unsure about this guy I remember he says our awacs budget will be around 300 million US$ and boeing won't joining our tender awacs,then guess he's wrong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189331630302945280


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Actually I'm getting unsure about this guy I remember he says our awacs budget will be around 300 million US$ and boeing won't joining our tender awacs,then guess he's wrong
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189331630302945280


everything in procurement program is kinda unsure , i really hope our govt pushed to get 3 squadron , and maybe US will give discount for free additional 12-16 old falcon too .

while the F-16 news is buzzing loud around the media and internet , i really hope suddenly the news about heavy frigate contract signing popping out of nowhere .


----------



## Gundala

trishna_amṛta said:


> Regarding Su-35, the way I see it, the only reason the Su-35 procurement is still on the table is because our gov't trying to appease Russian in different business sector (investment in Borneo, CPO, tourism, etc)


Maybe thats some of the reasons. Railroad investment hasnt been done afaik, only preliminary study but the result is unpleasing to them. One of the reason is if its only do cargo then ROI would be unacceptable, if they add gerbong penumpang it contradict with the regulation which only allow PT.KAI to do it. In short I dont see its going to happen soon as there is "something" negative going on as well between our govt and Russia tho idk what.

We still need Sukhoi family for its range imho, regardless its maintenance nightmare. I have an old picture taken from indomiliter site (I think) which can explain why we needed it base on the range of every fighters we have, its assigned role, capacity, capabity, in conjuntion to our defense strategy planning. Place the circle on the future base of F16 Viper block 72 and SU35 such as iswahjudi, kupang, pontianak (F16V72) then we could see "gambaran" fungsi peran dari masing2 pespur. It also tell us why we desperatly need air tanker, EWA, P8 to cover the whole area. As it shows that altho we can assign air patrol task force (4 fighters) to cover the eastern side but those cover wont have additional support from other fighters, radar coverage (EWA) or even Air defence. This is where those boeing products play their role and hopefully the future iver (AAW Frigate) can also do its job as second layer navy air defense.

If we look into TNI AL doctrine's it consists of 3 parts/area/layer (in Indonesian):

Medan Pertahanan Penyanggah - Lapis 1, diluar batas ZEE dan lapisan udara diatasnya
Medan Pertahanan Utama - Lapis 2, mulai dari batas laut teritorial sampai dgn ZEE dan lapisan udara diatasnya
Daerah Perlawanan - lapis 3, laut teritorial, perairan kepulauan dan pantai yg dibangun atas dasar sejumlah daerah pangkal perlawanan sebagai intinya.
With that doctrine which cover the aerial above it as well we can see the reason behind every asset purchase. If someone said that we dont need destroyer then they prolly dont understand the doctrine/grand design concept of our nation (Pre-emptive for Lapis 1). It also explain why the range of a fighters is important for Air Force because in order to cover "lapis 1" you are going to need long range fighter or medium fighters with air tanker support and EWA (mission that is far from air base). I hope this will explain some confusion and present better understanding about the grand plan instead of looking at military assets purchase without knowing its role, function and task assigned to them.

Source: "Alutsista dan Poros Maritim Dunia" Laksda.Agus Setiadji





Source: indomiliter.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NEKONEKO

I am also okay if we choose F18 super hornet and growler instead F16.
*As long as we are allowed to get LRASM.

@Nike kalau tidak salah inget juga demen F18.

Apa cuman gue disini yang kemarin tiba2 banyak muncul iklan disini?


----------



## Nike

jek_sperrow said:


> I am also okay if we choose F18 super hornet and growler instead F16.
> *As long as we are allowed to get LRASM.
> 
> @Nike kalau tidak salah inget juga demen F18.
> 
> Apa cuman gue disini yang kemarin tiba2 banyak muncul iklan disini?



F15X it is , but the chance is slim or nil. Well to compensate that bomb truck ability coupled with additional fuel tanks with KFX/IFX in which able to launch South Korean made Taurus KEPD and linked with our Network domain is already a bliss

Just getting a multipurpose version of P 8 Poseidon is a bliss and good addition for our Airforce


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> IFX/KFX will be more capable than rafale, from the raw specs on paper at least.


Yeah, and this double engine medium class fighters might be our future Fighters back bone as it has good range, decent LCC (Life Cycle Cost) and tag price compare to pure Heavy fighter type.



Nike said:


> F15X it is , but the chance is slim or nil. Well to compensate that bomb truck ability coupled with additional fuel tanks with KFX/IFX in which able to launch South Korean made Taurus KEPD and linked with our Network domain is already a bliss
> 
> Just getting a multipurpose version of P 8 Poseidon is a bliss and good addition for our Airforce


Oh man I love F15X, and the one with internal bay its just awesome. But yeah like you said the chance is slim if not nil, we simply cant afford it for now


----------



## NEKONEKO

Gundala said:


> Oh man I love F15X, and the one with internal bay its just awesome. But yeah like you said the chance is slim if not nil, we simply cant afford it for now


F15 with internal weapon bay and F18 with enclosed weapons pod still have large RCS, besides our pocket is not that deep to get extra features so F15 without the internal weapon bay would be more budget friendly.
F16 is way more budget friendly .


----------



## Raduga

this is from indonesia BPPT wind tunnel testing facility snapgram





wth are those !!! finalized form of PETIR ??

it's somewhat looks like the avibras AV-TM 300

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kansel

jek_sperrow said:


> F15 with internal weapon bay and F18 with enclosed weapons pod still have large RCS, besides our pocket is not that deep to get extra features so F15 without the internal weapon bay would be more budget friendly.
> F16 is way more budget friendly .


Afaik, F15SE got replaced with F15X program cause F15SE "gak laku laku".

Yeah viper is budget friendly but you know lah, our doctrine don't use single engine fighter as heavy fighter and or air superiority fighter, but what if we decided to take F15E but with same config as saudi or qatar F15?

But for now can we get P8 and Awacs first? Cause it does really matter for us on patrol mission tinggal bawa dummy missile di P8 juga dah ketar ketir tuh maling ikan

Rabu 30 Oktober 2019, 16:28 WIB

*Aklamasi, Komisi III DPR Setuju Komjen Idham Azis Jadi Kapolri*
*Tsarina Maharani* - detikNews




Komjen Idham Azis disetujui sebagai Kapolri/Foto: Lamhot Aritonang
*Jakarta *- Komisi III DPR menyetujui Komjen Idham Azis menjadi Kapolri. Keputusan ini diambil secara aklamasi.

"Semua fraksi berkesimpulan bahwa tidak perlu membuat pandangan fraksi nmun keputusan melalui kapoksi, yaitu aklamasi. Aklamasi untuk menyetujui Komjen Idham Azis sebagai Kapolri," kata Ketua Komisi III DPR Herman Hery di ruang Komisi III, Senayan, Jakarta, Rabu (30/10/2019).

Keputusan persetujuan Komjen Idham Azis sebagai Kapolri akan disampiakan ke pimpinan DPR. Rencananya paripurna hasil uji kepatutan dan kelayakan calon Kapolri digelar besok.

"Sore ini kami langsung bersurat kepada pimpinan DPR untuk dibawa ke paripurna besok," kata Herman.

Komjen Idham dalam paparan punya tujuh program prioritas yang akan dieksekusi jika diberi tugas sebagai Kapolri. Tujuh program prioritas itu meliputi pengembangan SDM hingga penataan kelembagaan.

*Baca juga: *Calon Kapolri Komjen Idham Teken Pakta Integritas, Kutip Kata Bijak Habibie



Usai fit and proper test, Komjen Idham langsung meneken pakta integritas. Komjen Idham juga mengutip kata bijak dari BJ Habibie.

"Kepada Tuhan saya tidak akan bertanya mengapa, kenapa dan bagaimana. Namun jika hamba diperkenankan mengajukan satu permohonan, maka berilah hamba petunjuk serta kekuatan untuk mengambil jalan yang benar sesuai dengan kehendak-Mu," kata Komjen Idham disambut riuh tepuk tangan di ruang Komisi III DPR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

jek_sperrow said:


> F15 with internal weapon bay and F18 with enclosed weapons pod still have large RCS, besides our pocket is not that deep to get extra features so F15 without the internal weapon bay would be more budget friendly.
> F16 is way more budget friendly .


So true. At this time being the purchase plane for F16 is just right, we will have more to gain. To name a few: Our expertise with F16 specially with the latest Falcon STAR program is not going to be wasted, logistic wise we already have couple class A airfield base for F16 (Iswahjudi & Pekanbaru) with posibility of 2 more (Pontianak & Kupang) which can be very helpful in terms of repair and resupply. It might (or not hehe) benefit tech transfer of IFX. Offset can also abit easier since Lockheed Martin have more then 100+ potential order of F16, perhaps we can get our hands on it like building flaps or other air frame components like we did before.

I just hope we dont "forget" to get CFT to extent the range and enough additional budget for Amraam/JHMCS II


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> this is from indonesia BPPT wind tunnel testing facility snapgram
> View attachment 586744
> 
> wth are those !!! finalized form of PETIR ??
> 
> it's somewhat looks like the avibras AV-TM 300


Rudal jelajah 'ringan', literally: light cruise missile (I assume its a short range cruise missile). Maybe we should call it rudal jelajah jarak dekat, lebih pas.
Perusak kawal rudal, literally: guided missile destroyer (actually light frigate).
Terbiasa dengan istilah dalam bahasa inggris, jadi agak gimana pas pake bahasa indonesia.
Eniwei, IIRC there is news about TOT from avibras a while back.

For our IFX _bitching betty_ will be using Bahasa Indonesia, korean or english?
'weapon unlocked'= senjata terbuka
'hydraulic system failure' = sistem hidrolik gagal
'check for engine fire' = periksa api dimesin
'pull up' = naik
'caution, terrain!' = peringatan medan!
'nose too high' = hidung terlalu tinggi



Gundala said:


> I just hope we dont "forget" to get CFT to extent the range


Maybe we should consider the CFT with aerial refueling probe (F21), so in the future all our fighter use probe-and-drogue system and we buy air tanker with hose-drogue pod only. Rip our older f16 that requires flying boom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

F35A getting cheaper time to time maybe a good solution if SU-35 still have no deal till end of the year? This fighter will be the next "pesawat sejuta umat" so im not worrying about its maintenance & spare part avaibility only in operational cost but LM promise to drastically decrease its operational tho


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> F35A getting cheaper time to time maybe a good solution if SU-35 still have no deal till end of the year? This fighter will be the next "pesawat sejuta umat" so im not worrying about its maintenance & spare part avaibility only in operational cost but LM promise to drastically decrease its operational tho



US had put F35 infrastructure in place, including everything thats why their recent order seems much cheaper than their competitor but its actually not.


----------



## HellFireIndo

jek_sperrow said:


> Rudal jelajah 'ringan', literally: light cruise missile (I assume its a short range cruise missile). Maybe we should call it rudal jelajah jarak dekat, lebih pas.
> Perusak kawal rudal, literally: guided missile destroyer (actually light frigate).
> Terbiasa dengan istilah dalam bahasa inggris, jadi agak gimana pas pake bahasa indonesia.
> Eniwei, IIRC there is news about TOT from avibras a while back.
> 
> For our IFX _bitching betty_ will be using Bahasa Indonesia, korean or english?
> 'weapon unlocked'= senjata terbuka
> 'hydraulic system failure' = sistem hidrolik gagal
> 'check for engine fire' = periksa api dimesin
> 'pull up' = naik
> 'caution, terrain!' = peringatan medan!
> 'nose too high' = hidung terlalu tinggi
> 
> 
> Maybe we should consider the CFT with aerial refueling probe (F21), so in the future all our fighter use probe-and-drogue system and we buy air tanker with hose-drogue pod only. Rip our older f16 that requires flying boom.


Knowing the Air Force, most probably it would be both English and B.Indonesia, but ofc i would be very interesting to have a B.Indonesia interface and voice effect, also if it could be the case with IFX, i wonder if the Falcons and Flankers could adopt it too.


----------



## Raduga

jek_sperrow said:


> Rudal jelajah 'ringan', literally: light cruise missile (I assume its a short range cruise missile). Maybe we should call it rudal jelajah jarak dekat, lebih pas.
> Perusak kawal rudal, literally: guided missile destroyer (actually light frigate).
> Terbiasa dengan istilah dalam bahasa inggris, jadi agak gimana pas pake bahasa indonesia.
> Eniwei, IIRC there is news about TOT from avibras a while back.
> 
> For our IFX _bitching betty_ will be using Bahasa Indonesia, korean or english?
> 'weapon unlocked'= senjata terbuka
> 'hydraulic system failure' = sistem hidrolik gagal
> 'check for engine fire' = periksa api dimesin
> 'pull up' = naik
> 'caution, terrain!' = peringatan medan!
> 'nose too high' = hidung terlalu tinggi
> 
> 
> Maybe we should consider the CFT with aerial refueling probe (F21), so in the future all our fighter use probe-and-drogue system and we buy air tanker with hose-drogue pod only. Rip our older f16 that requires flying boom.


nose could also be "moncong"

as for PKR perusak kawal rudal , i think it is actually "Missile Destroyer ESCORT (as kawal)" well destroyer escort = frigate

we had no destroyer to escort tbh lol .


----------



## Kansel

Rudal jelajah ringan? I thought it will be something named as "tactical cruise missile" maybe we'll use it on truck platform?

But yeah, it looks a lot with avtm 300. maybe we'll integrate it with our indigenous mlrs later and or our astros? Will it be vertical launched or no? And would be nice if we integrate it for fighter fleet.

Actually it looks more like tomahawk but with additional fin in the back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Rudal jelajah ringan? I thought it will be something named as "tactical cruise missile" maybe we'll use it on truck platform?
> 
> But yeah, it looks a lot with avtm 300. maybe we'll integrate it with our indigenous mlrs later and or our astros? Will it be vertical launched or no? And would be nice if we integrate it for fighter fleet.
> 
> Actually it looks more like tomahawk but with additional fin in the back
> View attachment 586784
> View attachment 586785












i really hope this would become a base platform for our indigenous antiship missile too.

but it could also be not even related to av-tm 300 , could be a completely new self made missile design , since i heard the "petir" missile would enter the last development stage in 2020 .


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Rudal jelajah ringan? I thought it will be something named as "tactical cruise missile" maybe we'll use it on truck platform?
> 
> But yeah, it looks a lot with avtm 300. maybe we'll integrate it with our indigenous mlrs later and or our astros? Will it be vertical launched or no? And would be nice if we integrate it for fighter fleet.
> 
> Actually it looks more like tomahawk but with additional fin in the back
> View attachment 586784
> View attachment 586785


The latest information i got , this missile was completely new , and designed by PTIPK BPPT .


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> The latest information i got , this missile was completely new , and designed by PTIPK BPPT .


What engine they used and who make seeker or guidance?


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> The latest information i got , this missile was completely new , and designed by PTIPK BPPT .


So its something new? I have a feeling this cruise missile on truck/mlrs platform and petir cruise missile for our fighter


----------



## Nike

Prabowo first thing to do is going to Unhan to get general information about the latest trends and to TNI HQ to confirm his resolution about MEF programme, he seems not talking too much. But he seemed focused to build the riil forces of TNI, including human resources and Materiel 

*Bertemu Jajaran TNI, Menhan Berjanji Perkuat Kekuatan Alutsista TNI*
Rabu, 30 Oktober 2019

Jakarta-




Menteri Pertahanan H. Prabowo Subianto melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Markas Besar (Mabes) TNI, Rabu (30/10) di Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur. Kunjungan ini didahului dengan upacara jajar kehormatan, photo bersama, mengisi buku tamu dan dilanjutkan pengarahan Menhan.

Tiba di Mabes TNI, Menhan diterima dan disambut Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto yang didampingi Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut Laksamana TNI Siwi Sukma Adji, Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna dan Wakil Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat Letjen TNI Tatang Sulaiman.

Sebelum memberikan pengarahannya, Menhan terlebih dahulu menerima paparan dari Panglima TNI dan juga paparan dari Kepala Staf Angkatan terkait dengan pencapaian program pembangunan MEF TNI.

Menhan menyampaikan terimakasih atas penyampaian paparan dari pihak TNI yang menurutnya semua yang telah direncanakan oleh TNI kedepan sudah on the right track. Menhan juga mengungkapkan rasa bangganya bahwa sampai dengan saat ini TNI dapat secara konsisten terus memelihara kemampuannya.

Tapi, menurutnya kemampuan TNI masih perlu terus ditingkatkan lagi terutama kemampuan SDM dan Alutsistanya. Untuk itu, Menhan berjanji akan bekerja keras menyelesaikan tugas – tugas Kementerian Pertahanan dalam mendukung pemenuhan kebutuhan Alutsista yang dibutuhkan TNI agar tugas menjaga Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia dapat dilaksanakan dengan baik.

TNI



harus kuat baik Angkatan Darat, Angkatan Laut maupun Angkatan Udara. “TNI harus kuat, untuk itu kami bersama Wamenhan ingin memperkuat jajaran operasional kekuatan tempur riil TNI, kita akan perkuat TNI”, tutur Menhan H. Prabowo Subianto.

Dalam kesempatan tersebut, Menhan juga menggarisbawahi dan meminta TNI untuk senantiasa waspada terhadap segala bentuk ancaman-ancaman yang akan mengganggu kedaulatan dan keutuhan wilayah NKRI.

Turut mendampingi Menhan dalam kunjungan ini, Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Sakti Wahyu Trenggono, Sekjen Kemhan Laksdya TNI Agus Setiadji dan beberapa pejabat Kemhan. (BDI/SGY)

https://www.kemhan.go.id/2019/10/30...-berjanji-perkuat-kekuatan-alutsista-tni.html

Expect a lot of change under his leadership

Some slide during Prabowo speeches in UNHAN 








*Prabowo vows to strengthen military weaponry defense system*
30th Oct 2019 21:28





Minister of Defense Prabowo Subianto delivered his remarks in the National Military Force (TNI) headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, Wednesday (30/10/2019). (Ministry of Defense document)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Minister of Defense, Military Lt. General (retired) Prabowo Subianto vowed to strengthen the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI's) primary weaponry defense system, during a visit to the TNI Headquarters in East Jakarta, Wednesday. 

On his arrival, Prabowo was welcomed by TNI Commander Air Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto.

The commander was accompanied by Chief of Staff of the Navy Admiral TNI Siwi Sukma Adji, Air Force Chief of Staff Marshal Yuyu Sutisna and Deputy Army Chief of Staff Lieutenant General Tatang Sulaiman.

The TNI Chief and the Chiefs Of Staff then made presentations on the Minimum Essential Force program. Prabowo responded by saying the plans are on the right track.

Although he was proud of the TNI's capabilities, the defense minister believed that they needed to be improved further, especially the primary weaponry defense system and human resources.

Therefore, he would support the acquisition of defense equipment required by the TNI to protect Indonesia, Prabowo assured.

"The TNI must be strong in all branch of services, including the Army, Navy and Air Force. For this reason, together with the Vice Minister, we want to strengthen the operational ranks of the TNI's real combat force, and we will strengthen the TNI," he said.

The TNI must always be alert to threats that could disrupt the sovereignty and integrity of Indonesia, Prabowo stressed.

Meanwhile, Tjahjanto hoped that under Subianto’s leadership, the Ministry of Defense, together with the TNI, would make state defense a formidable force and face any threats and challenges that may confront Indonesia.

Furthermore, the TNI Commander and the Chiefs of Staff conveyed the Work Programs that have been implemented and will be implemented, as well as the TNI's achievements in the defense sector thus far.

"To follow up on the directives of the President, as the commander of the military forces, I am trying to determine 11 Priority Programs, and accelerate it with a program of 100 working days at the beginning of the term," he said.

The eleven priority programs include revitalization of the MEF, refining the TNI doctrine, making the TNI an adaptive organization, developing competency-based human resources, as well as a branch of service training. (INE)

Related news: Prabowo competent to handle defense affairs: MPR Chief

Related news: Jokowi springs surprise with Prabowo's inclusion in new cabinet

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/135612/prabowo-vows-to-strengthen-military-weaponry-defense-system

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> The eleven priority programs include revitalization of the MEF, refining the TNI doctrine, making the TNI an adaptive organization, developing competency-based human resources, as well as a branch of service training


Those 2 underline sentences corelate each other. Im more to Mrs. Connie Bakrie that said the MEF should be looked again considering the current threat/geopolitic/situation and to be in line with President vision of poros maritim. But its hard to Modify MEF without first modifying the doctrine. So I hope he get it right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189697702554001408Heavy frigate & F-5E replacer prolly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Prabowo first thing to do is going to Unhan to get general information about the latest trends and to TNI HQ to confirm his resolution about MEF programme, he seems not talking too much. But he seemed focused to build the riil forces of TNI, including human resources and Materiel
> 
> *Bertemu Jajaran TNI, Menhan Berjanji Perkuat Kekuatan Alutsista TNI*
> Rabu, 30 Oktober 2019
> 
> Jakarta-
> 
> 
> 
> Menteri Pertahanan H. Prabowo Subianto melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Markas Besar (Mabes) TNI, Rabu (30/10) di Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur. Kunjungan ini didahului dengan upacara jajar kehormatan, photo bersama, mengisi buku tamu dan dilanjutkan pengarahan Menhan.
> 
> Tiba di Mabes TNI, Menhan diterima dan disambut Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto yang didampingi Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut Laksamana TNI Siwi Sukma Adji, Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna dan Wakil Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat Letjen TNI Tatang Sulaiman.
> 
> Sebelum memberikan pengarahannya, Menhan terlebih dahulu menerima paparan dari Panglima TNI dan juga paparan dari Kepala Staf Angkatan terkait dengan pencapaian program pembangunan MEF TNI.
> 
> Menhan menyampaikan terimakasih atas penyampaian paparan dari pihak TNI yang menurutnya semua yang telah direncanakan oleh TNI kedepan sudah on the right track. Menhan juga mengungkapkan rasa bangganya bahwa sampai dengan saat ini TNI dapat secara konsisten terus memelihara kemampuannya.
> 
> Tapi, menurutnya kemampuan TNI masih perlu terus ditingkatkan lagi terutama kemampuan SDM dan Alutsistanya. Untuk itu, Menhan berjanji akan bekerja keras menyelesaikan tugas – tugas Kementerian Pertahanan dalam mendukung pemenuhan kebutuhan Alutsista yang dibutuhkan TNI agar tugas menjaga Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia dapat dilaksanakan dengan baik.
> 
> TNI
> 
> 
> 
> harus kuat baik Angkatan Darat, Angkatan Laut maupun Angkatan Udara. “TNI harus kuat, untuk itu kami bersama Wamenhan ingin memperkuat jajaran operasional kekuatan tempur riil TNI, kita akan perkuat TNI”, tutur Menhan H. Prabowo Subianto.
> 
> Dalam kesempatan tersebut, Menhan juga menggarisbawahi dan meminta TNI untuk senantiasa waspada terhadap segala bentuk ancaman-ancaman yang akan mengganggu kedaulatan dan keutuhan wilayah NKRI.
> 
> Turut mendampingi Menhan dalam kunjungan ini, Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Sakti Wahyu Trenggono, Sekjen Kemhan Laksdya TNI Agus Setiadji dan beberapa pejabat Kemhan. (BDI/SGY)
> 
> https://www.kemhan.go.id/2019/10/30...-berjanji-perkuat-kekuatan-alutsista-tni.html
> 
> Expect a lot of change under his leadership
> 
> Some slide during Prabowo speeches in UNHAN
> View attachment 586847
> View attachment 586848
> 
> 
> *Prabowo vows to strengthen military weaponry defense system*
> 30th Oct 2019 21:28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minister of Defense Prabowo Subianto delivered his remarks in the National Military Force (TNI) headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, Wednesday (30/10/2019). (Ministry of Defense document)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - Minister of Defense, Military Lt. General (retired) Prabowo Subianto vowed to strengthen the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI's) primary weaponry defense system, during a visit to the TNI Headquarters in East Jakarta, Wednesday.
> 
> On his arrival, Prabowo was welcomed by TNI Commander Air Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto.
> 
> The commander was accompanied by Chief of Staff of the Navy Admiral TNI Siwi Sukma Adji, Air Force Chief of Staff Marshal Yuyu Sutisna and Deputy Army Chief of Staff Lieutenant General Tatang Sulaiman.
> 
> The TNI Chief and the Chiefs Of Staff then made presentations on the Minimum Essential Force program. Prabowo responded by saying the plans are on the right track.
> 
> Although he was proud of the TNI's capabilities, the defense minister believed that they needed to be improved further, especially the primary weaponry defense system and human resources.
> 
> Therefore, he would support the acquisition of defense equipment required by the TNI to protect Indonesia, Prabowo assured.
> 
> "The TNI must be strong in all branch of services, including the Army, Navy and Air Force. For this reason, together with the Vice Minister, we want to strengthen the operational ranks of the TNI's real combat force, and we will strengthen the TNI," he said.
> 
> The TNI must always be alert to threats that could disrupt the sovereignty and integrity of Indonesia, Prabowo stressed.
> 
> Meanwhile, Tjahjanto hoped that under Subianto’s leadership, the Ministry of Defense, together with the TNI, would make state defense a formidable force and face any threats and challenges that may confront Indonesia.
> 
> Furthermore, the TNI Commander and the Chiefs of Staff conveyed the Work Programs that have been implemented and will be implemented, as well as the TNI's achievements in the defense sector thus far.
> 
> "To follow up on the directives of the President, as the commander of the military forces, I am trying to determine 11 Priority Programs, and accelerate it with a program of 100 working days at the beginning of the term," he said.
> 
> The eleven priority programs include revitalization of the MEF, refining the TNI doctrine, making the TNI an adaptive organization, developing competency-based human resources, as well as a branch of service training. (INE)
> 
> Related news: Prabowo competent to handle defense affairs: MPR Chief
> 
> Related news: Jokowi springs surprise with Prabowo's inclusion in new cabinet
> 
> Editor: Fardah Assegaf
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/135612/prabowo-vows-to-strengthen-military-weaponry-defense-system


that quotes from sun tzu , we should win in term of "equipment,strategy,doctrine" first , then seek battle after that . i loved it


----------



## rondo.royal2

Raduga said:


> this is from indonesia BPPT wind tunnel testing facility snapgram
> View attachment 586744
> 
> wth are those !!! finalized form of PETIR ??
> 
> it's somewhat looks like the avibras AV-TM 300



petir tahap III.IV 
ada beritanya april 2019 seminar rudal petir antara bppt ,lapan,balitbang kemhan,ITB,pt sari bahari.
https://www.kemhan.go.id/balitbang/2019/04/25/seminar-pengembangan-rudal-petir-tahap-iii-iv.html

yg terbaru balitbang kemhan ,pt lapi itb seminar guidance system dan seeker tahap I-III
https://www.kemhan.go.id/balitbang/...tem-dan-seeker-untuk-missile-tahap-i-iii.html

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
gua ga ngerti kenapa di fb group maxdefence , orang pinoy adminnya dan umatnya ga realistis ,onani otak semua .. viper dijual itu sepaket dg pelatihan ,logistik,dll. pilipina punya duit 1.18 B .mau nya 12 or more ,,, BULGARIA 1.26 B dapat 8 biji itu sepaket pelatihan dll, SLOVAKIA dana 1.8 B dapat 14 biji paket lengkap . 
3 negara itu sama sama belum punya pengalaman menggunakan F16 . itu nanti dapatnya made in china ..stress semua admin dan umatnya .. adminnya banting laptop, umatnya banting admin. group jembut

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

rondo.royal2 said:


> petir tahap III.IV
> ada beritanya april 2019 seminar rudal petir antara bppt ,lapan,balitbang kemhan,ITB,pt sari bahari.
> https://www.kemhan.go.id/balitbang/2019/04/25/seminar-pengembangan-rudal-petir-tahap-iii-iv.html
> 
> yg terbaru balitbang kemhan ,pt lapi itb seminar guidance system dan seeker tahap I-III
> https://www.kemhan.go.id/balitbang/...tem-dan-seeker-untuk-missile-tahap-i-iii.html
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> gua ga ngerti kenapa di fb group maxdefence , orang pinoy adminnya dan umatnya ga realistis ,onani otak semua .. viper dijual itu sepaket dg pelatihan ,logistik,dll. pilipina punya duit 1.18 B .mau nya 12 or more ,,, BULGARIA 1.26 B dapat 8 biji itu sepaket pelatihan dll, SLOVAKIA dana 1.8 B dapat 14 biji paket lengkap .
> 3 negara itu sama sama belum punya pengalaman menggunakan F16 . itu nanti dapatnya made in china ..stress semua admin dan umatnya .. adminnya banting laptop, umatnya banting admin. group jembut


malah menurut gw maxdefence itu yang paling "realistis" dibandingin grup pertahanan filipina yang lain nya , si sir max nya jarang banget menghayal lewat batas , tapi .... beberapa pengikut nya terkadang seperti itu , kesian juga sih liat pertahanan mereka , dan mafia dalam administrasi mereka yang terlibat dengan pendanaan pertahanan di sana lebih parah .

kalo lu tau sebelum ada nya max defence 5-8 tahun yang lalu itu ada salah satu grup formil filipin besar yang on*ni otak nya lebih parah dibanding maxdefence , Timawa.net , kurang tau kenapa tapi pengurus forum nya tiba tiba ngehapus itu website beserta database nya .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Rabu 30 Oktober 2019, 15:24 WIB

*Kunjungi Mabes TNI, Prabowo Janji Perkuat Kemampuan SDM dan Alutsista*
*Eva Safitri* - detikNews




Menhan Prabowo Subianto mengunjungi Mabes TNI. (dok. Kemenhan)
*Jakarta *- Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto melakukan kunjungan ke Mabes TNI hari ini. Kedatangan Prabowo bertujuan mengecek seluruh program dan kekuatan alutsista yang ada.

Kunjungan itu dilakukan pada Rabu (30/10/2019) pagi. Prabowo diterima langsung oleh Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto dengan didampingi Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut Laksamana TNI Siwi Sukma Adji, Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna, dan Wakil Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat Letjen TNI Tatang Sulaiman.

*Baca juga: *Prabowo Tak Akan Ambil Gaji Menteri Pertahanan

Prabowo kemudian menerima pemaparan dari para pejabat utama TNI. Ada sejumlah hal yang dibahas, dari program pembangunan, kemampuan sumber daya manusia (SDM), hingga alutsista.

Hal itulah yang menjadi sorotan Prabowo dan perlu ditingkatkan. Dia bertekad akan menyelesaikan tugas sebagai Menteri Pertahanan dan mendukung pemenuhan alutsista.



Menhan Prabowo Subianto mengunjungi Mabes TNI. (dok. Kemenhan)

"TNI harus kuat, untuk itu kami bersama Wamen ingin memperkuat jajaran operasional kekuatan tempur riil TNI, kita akan perkuat TNI," ujar Prabowo dalam keterangan tertulis.

*Baca juga: *Wajah Baru Akun Twitter Prabowo Setelah Jadi Menhan

Lebih lanjut, Prabowo juga meminta seluruh jajaran TNI waspada terhadap ancaman yang akan mengganggu kedaulatan dan keutuhan wilayah NKRI.

Agenda kunjungan ini tidak dipublikasikan sebelumnya. Namun, Prabowo mengunggah momen beberapa kegiatan melalui akun Twitter-nya.

Terlihat beberapa foto dibagikan Prabowo. Dia tampak disambut oleh Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto. Prabowo tampak naik mobil Toyota Alphard berpelat khusus Kemhan dengan nomor '1-00'.

*Baca juga: *Aktivitas Menhan Prabowo: Terima Dubes China Hingga Kunjungi Mabes TNI


----------



## NEKONEKO

Previously we talked about the possibilities of 3 new squadrons @48 jet fighters (few months ago), but it turn out to be that we will buy 2 squadrons of F16, and they will arrive between 2020 - 2024, more F16 post 2024?
KFX-IFX won't be ready at least until 2026 (assuming that there is no delays).

Is this F16 news is the 'big news' in the end of 2019 or can we expect more.



rondo.royal2 said:


> group jembut


This is inappropriate.



Raduga said:


> malah menurut gw maxdefence itu yang paling "realistis" dibandingin grup pertahanan filipina yang lain nya , si sir max nya jarang banget menghayal lewat batas , tapi .... beberapa pengikut nya terkadang seperti itu , kesian juga sih liat pertahanan mereka , dan mafia dalam administrasi mereka yang terlibat dengan pendanaan pertahanan di sana lebih parah .
> 
> kalo lu tau sebelum ada nya max defence 5-8 tahun yang lalu itu ada salah satu grup formil filipin besar yang on*ni otak nya lebih parah dibanding maxdefence , Timawa.net , kurang tau kenapa tapi pengurus forum nya tiba tiba ngehapus itu website beserta database nya .


Karena tidak adanya pihak oposisi yang memberikan red pill.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

rondo.royal2 said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> gua ga ngerti kenapa di fb group maxdefence , orang pinoy adminnya dan umatnya ga realistis ,onani otak semua .. viper dijual itu sepaket dg pelatihan ,logistik,dll. pilipina punya duit 1.18 B .mau nya 12 or more ,,, BULGARIA 1.26 B dapat 8 biji itu sepaket pelatihan dll, SLOVAKIA dana 1.8 B dapat 14 biji paket lengkap .
> 3 negara itu sama sama belum punya pengalaman menggunakan F16 . itu nanti dapatnya made in china ..stress semua admin dan umatnya .. adminnya banting laptop, umatnya banting admin. group jembut



Kalau Max Def termasuk paling realistis khususnya admin nya. Bahkan seringkali dia mengatakan utk "tunggu dulu" dlm artian jgn terlalu cepat ambil kesimpulan terkait procurement, Hanya saja para pengikutnya yg memang suka melintir sampai keplintir sendiri pikiran mereka..



jek_sperrow said:


> This is inappropriate.



halaach sapa juga yg ngerti selain bangsa kita. Kalau dianggap inapproriate or whatever (sorry ora isok boso English) yach ga usah dibaca. Lagian disini poster bangsa lain juga sama aja, malah secara umum jauh lebih sopan bangsa kita sendiri


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*KEMENTERIAN PERTAHANAN EVALUASI PROYEK PESAWAT TEMPUR INDONESIA – KORSEL*
31 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC 3 KOMENTAR
Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Wahyu Sakti Trenggono mengatakan, Kementerian Pertahanan mengevaluasi kembali program kerja sama pesawat tempur Korean Fighter Xperiment/Indonesia Fighter Xperiment (KF-X/ IF-X).

Dilansir dari laman _Tirto_ (31/ 10/ 2019), Kementerian Pertahanan di era Prabowo Subianto masih perlu waktu sebelum mengambil keputusan kerja sama bidang pertahanan dengan Korea Selatan ini.

“Kita mengevaluasi. Sedang pelajari. Belum ada keputusan,” Kata Wahyu usai rapat di Kemenkopolhukam, Jakarta, Kamis (31/10/2019).

Wahyu enggan merespons kelanjutan kerja sama IFX. Namun, ia memastikan tidak ada putusan apapun hingga saat ini.

“Belum, belum ada putusan. Tapi memang masih kita evaluasi,” kata Wahyu.

_Photo: Mock-Up Pesawat Tempur KF-X Diluncurkan, Indonesia Tak Disebut (hankookilbo)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

*PERMINTAAN PRESIDEN KE MENHAN: KURANGI IMPOR ALUTSISTA*
31 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR




_F-16 Viper (Janes)_
Presiden Joko Widodo instruksikan Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto agar memanfaatkan anggaran pertahanan untuk pengembangan industri strategis dalam negeri.

Dilansir dari laman _Republika_ (31/ 10/ 2019), Presiden tidak ingin pemerintah mengimpor seluruh alutsista untuk memenuhi kebutuhan dalam negeri.

Selain itu, pengembangan industri strategis diperlukan untuk memenuhi kebutuhan minimum persenjataan yang sudah ditargetkan.

“Sedapat mungkin jangan sampai kita impor semuanya tetapi harus dianggarkan, yang ada harus dimanfaatkan untuk pengembangan industri strategis dari hulu sampai ke hilir,” ujar Jokowi saat membuka rapat terbatas terkait penyampaikan program dan kegiatan di bidang Politik, Hukum, dan Keamanan di Kantor Presiden, Jakarta, Kamis (31/10).

Presiden juga meminta agar Kementerian Pertahanan dapat bekerja sama dengan BUMN dan juga perusahaan swasta untuk mengembangkan industri strategis.

“Kerja sama dengan BUMN kerja sama dengan swasta terus dilakukan bahkan kita ingin agar produk-produk yang ada itu bisa kita ekspor,” tambah dia.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

*SEMINAR LITBANG GUIDANCE SYSTEM DAN SEEKER UNTUK MISSILE TAHAP I-III*
31 OKTOBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Seminar Litbang Guidance System dan Seeker untuk Missile Tahap I-III (Kemhan)_

Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan menyelenggarakan seminar litbang _Guidance System_ dan _Seeker_ untuk _Missile_ Tahap I-III yang dilaksanakan di Rupatama Lantai V Gedung Ir. H. Djuanda Balitbang Kemhan, Jl. Jati No.1 Pondok Labu, Jakarta Selatan.

Dilansir dari laman _Kemhan_ (30/ 10/ 2019), Seminar dihadiri oleh Kapuslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan Brigjen TNI Rosidin, M.Si (Han), M.Sc., sekaligus membuka seminar mewakili Kabalitbang Kemhan, Kapuslitbang Strahan Balitbang Kemhan Laksma TNI Arif Harnanto, S.T., M.Eng., para pejabat di lingkungan Balitbang Kemhan dan undangan. Sebagai narasumber adalah Bapak Rianto Adhy Sasongko, Ph.D dan Bapak Oni Arifianto, Ph.D dari PT. LAPI ITB, Peneliti Pertama Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan Heriana, S.T., M.T., dan sebagai moderator Peneliti Madya Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan Kolonel Kal Agus Wahyudi, S.E., M.M.

Kabalitbang Kemhan dalam sambutan tertulisnya yang dibacakan Kapuslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan mengatakan, seminar ini dilaksanakan pada hakekatnya untuk mendapatkan saran masukan, sehingga penguasaan pembuatan dan pengembangan teknologi _Guidance System_ dan _Seeker_ mendapatkan hasil yang optimal.

Litbang ini merupakan bagian dari upaya untuk mengurangi ketergantungan ketersediaan alutsista dari pengadaan luar negeri. Selain itu seminar ini bagian dari upaya memberdayakan industri dalam negeri agar berpartisipasi untuk memproduksi alutsista serta memenuhi kebutuhan _Guidance System_ dan _Seeker_ untuk satuan TNI.

Mengakhiri sambutannya, Kabalitbang Kemhan mengucapkan terima kasih dan penghargaan sedalam-dalamnya kepada pembicara, moderator dan undangan yang telah meluangkan waktunya demi kepentingan bangsa dan negara.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


----------



## Kansel

KRI Bontang 907








Indonesian & Australian Air Force aircrew discuss maritime patrol capability & operations at RAAF Base Edinburgh at our Maritime Patrol Subject Matter Expert Exchange. looking forward to Exercise Albatross AUSINDO 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

happy friday guys .


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram






those are nice looking missile

probably a complete reverse engineered c-705 with a high wing and domestic made booster by LAPAN

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> happy friday guys .
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> View attachment 587009
> 
> 
> those are nice looking missile
> 
> probably a complete reverse engineered c-705 with a high wing and domestic made booster by LAPAN





Raduga said:


> happy friday guys .
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> View attachment 587009
> 
> 
> those are nice looking missile
> 
> probably a complete reverse engineered c-705 with a high wing and domestic made booster by LAPAN


There is no air intake, am I correct?


----------



## Raduga

jek_sperrow said:


> There is no air intake, am I correct?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

jek_sperrow said:


> Previously we talked about the possibilities of 3 new squadrons @48 jet fighters (few months ago), but it turn out to be that we will buy 2 squadrons of F16, and they will arrive between 2020 - 2024, more F16 post 2024?
> KFX-IFX won't be ready at least until 2026 (assuming that there is no delays).
> 
> Is this F16 news is the 'big news' in the end of 2019 or can we expect more.


Its all depend on threat assesment and geopolitical/regional security development. From air force stand point I think if they can pull 1 sqa of SU35 and 2 sqa of F16 in the next 5 years it should be enough specially to cover depleting fleet of Hawk from 2025 onward. After that IFX will be assess and decission would be made on how/what replacement of hawk going to be and where to put the IFX in their fleet posture. Keep in mind that beyond 2030 some of the Sukhoi will also approaching their time line. Unless the economy is getting far better then air force will have headache and their hands full. Specially with the need of Hercules/tanker/EWA/MPA dragging them along with it 

Budget wise I am skeptical about the Hercules/tanker/ewa/mpa purchase in 2020-2024 if 2 sqa F16V materialized. But who knows, maybe we can pull it thru by increasing our Def budget approaching 1.5% of GDP.


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Looks like C705, a lot 










Raduga said:


> View attachment 587017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

*Nepalese Army to receive second Indonesian-built CN-235-220 multipurpose aircraft*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Defence Weekly
30 October 2019

A CN-235-220 multipurpose aircraft on order for the Nepalese Army has begun its journey home, a representative from Indonesia's state-owned aerospace company, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), confirmed to _Jane's_ on 30 October.

The aircraft began the journey from Bandung, West Java, on the same day, and is scheduled to arrive in Kathmandu, Nepal, on 2 November. The aircraft will make stops in the Indonesian city of Medan in Sumatra, as well as Bangladesh and Myanmar on its journey home.

The aircraft, which bears the serial number AX-2347, will be the second CN-235-220 to be operated by the Nepalese Army's Air Service. The country signed for its first airframe of the type with PTDI in 2017, and ordered the subsequent aircraft in the following year.

https://www.janes.com/article/92276...u0Aq0cyzmfbdRjSV33A1zA0wlKFWZoksxeLpMHVwVeIjU



Raduga said:


> probably a complete reverse engineered c-705 with a high wing and domestic made booster by LAPAN



According to wiki it will be licensed/jointly manufactured by Indonesia for KCR type fast attack craft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Quite interesting concept maybe a good choice if army looking for mobile AD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190088553050628096
"kotak sabun"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189521426983743488

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

rondo.royal2 said:


> Kan udah gua bilang itu petir . kalo RE c705 itu nanti guidance system dan seeker jadi . di IG apa disebutin anti kapal ? Yg ada kan rudal jelajah.
> 
> Dunia rudal level terendah itu rudal jelajah bro ,karena targetnya diem diem bae.. Ningkat lagi anti kapal ,targetnya lemot , ningkat lagi anti missile ,fighter ,helo atc ...
> 
> Untuk upgrade dari jelajah ke anti kapal itu kuncinya di guidance system atau gampangnya komputer didalem rudal , itu yg command and control seluruh sensor baik gps ,ins, seeker,dan sirip rudal ...kapan sensor hidup ,terbang rendah , belok , seeker hidup , dan mengenali target anti jamming.
> 
> Secara fisik ya sama antara jelajah dan anti kapal . yg beda itu guidance systemnya ..anti kapal system nya lebih rumit karena harus mengenali target anti jamming ,anti tipu tipu ,bisa menghindar dari ciws , ...


Well i never said it was for anti ship purpose , that's why in the previous page i said "could be a good platform for our anti ship missile" , and i do know basic difference between cruise missile and anti ship missile with active seeker .

missile like this are extremely difference than anti air missile i believe , the anti air missile need another research on rocket fuel since AAM continuously use rocket propellant and also airframe (since most AA missile will conduct a high G maneuver) , and not turbojet engine , unlike the cruise missile which only need propellant booster to throw the missile into air until the turbojet engine fly the missile.



Raduga said:


> i really hope this would become a base platform for our indigenous antiship missile too.
> 
> but it could also be not even related to av-tm 300 , could be a completely new self made missile design , since i heard the "petir" missile would enter the last development stage in 2020 .





Kansel said:


> Quite interesting concept maybe a good choice if army looking for mobile AD
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190088553050628096
> "kotak sabun"
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189521426983743488


i prefer the truck mounted one tbh , much more flexible .


----------



## NEKONEKO

PINDAD currently developing munitions for Harimau MMWT (105 mm), it's still in testing and certification phase.

_“Sekarang sedang pengujian-pengujian. Memang masih dalam pengembangan terus. Satu saat, mudah-mudahan tahun depan sudah bisa kita penuhi amunisinya,” kata Sekretaris Perusahaan PT Pindad, Tuning Rudyati kepada Tempo, Kamis, 3 Oktober 2019..
Medium Tank Harimau mengusung meriam kaliber 105 milimeter. Pengembangan amunisinya kini sedang dalam tahap pengujian dan sertifikasi. Dengan penguasaan amunisi maka pengembangan Tank Harimau tersebut lengkap.
“Amunisinya juga dari Pindad. Satu itu, perlengkapannya, semua,” kata Tuning._

https://tekno.tempo.co/read/1255347/harimau-medium-tank-andalan-pindad-khusus-untuk-daerah-tropis

Meanwhile the cruise missile are still in aerodynamic testing phase, and so does the AGM.


Cromwell said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kansel

jek_sperrow said:


> PINDAD currently developing munitions for Harimau MMWT (105 mm), it's still in testing and certification phase.
> 
> _“Sekarang sedang pengujian-pengujian. Memang masih dalam pengembangan terus. Satu saat, mudah-mudahan tahun depan sudah bisa kita penuhi amunisinya,” kata Sekretaris Perusahaan PT Pindad, Tuning Rudyati kepada Tempo, Kamis, 3 Oktober 2019..
> Medium Tank Harimau mengusung meriam kaliber 105 milimeter. Pengembangan amunisinya kini sedang dalam tahap pengujian dan sertifikasi. Dengan penguasaan amunisi maka pengembangan Tank Harimau tersebut lengkap.
> “Amunisinya juga dari Pindad. Satu itu, perlengkapannya, semua,” kata Tuning._
> 
> https://tekno.tempo.co/read/1255347/harimau-medium-tank-andalan-pindad-khusus-untuk-daerah-tropis
> 
> Meanwhile the cruise missile are still in aerodynamic testing phase, and so does the AGM.


I thought that maverick RE project got canceled then disappeared into atom?


----------



## Indos

The Ronin said:


> According to wiki it will be licensed/jointly manufactured by Indonesia for KCR type fast attack craft.



Nope, the program has been stopped. China doesnt want to share critical technology with us.


----------



## Gundala

rondo.royal2 said:


> postingan gua tolong di hapus , soalnya gua barusan searching di internet..... ada tutorial buat rudal amatir dan roket amatir . takutnya TERORIS baca tulisan gua di atas yg detail bagaimana bekerjannya rudal . walaupun orang umum taunya komputer itu ada layarnya tapi kalo TERORIS pintar dia tau maksud komputer itu bla bla bla yg dibungkus ada port untuk bla bla bla , bahaya .
> 
> sumpah demi apapun ada tutorialnya bahannnya ada dipasaran. orang umum taunya itu tutorial elektronik biasa tapi kalo ngerti bagaimana rudal bekerja dia bisa ngrakit sendiri . gua ga boong . hapus postingan gua yg diatas secepatnnya terima kasih bro sebelumnya


opo meneh iki...lebay ah mas bro


----------



## Raduga

rondo.royal2 said:


> postingan gua tolong di hapus , soalnya gua barusan searching di internet..... ada tutorial buat rudal amatir dan roket amatir . takutnya TERORIS baca tulisan gua di atas yg detail bagaimana bekerjannya rudal . walaupun orang umum taunya komputer itu ada layarnya tapi kalo TERORIS pintar dia tau maksud komputer itu bla bla bla yg dibungkus ada port untuk bla bla bla , bahaya .
> 
> sumpah demi apapun ada tutorialnya bahannnya ada dipasaran. orang umum taunya itu tutorial elektronik biasa tapi kalo ngerti bagaimana rudal bekerja dia bisa ngrakit sendiri . gua ga boong . hapus postingan gua yg diatas secepatnnya terima kasih bro sebelumnya .
> 
> ini contoh tutorial rudal amatir , yg tengah itu gua hapus itu bahaya . ga usah tanya link ya broo
> View attachment 587077


lebay euy , anak kuliahan yang pernah ikut UKM robotika dan telemetri juga bisa bro , bahkan mungkin SMK , tengah nya apaan ?? atmega atau AVR + system minimum + breadboard ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rondo.royal2

Raduga said:


> lebay euy , anak kuliahan yang pernah ikut UKM robotika dan telemetri juga bisa bro , bahkan mungkin SMK , tengah nya apaan ?? atmega atau AVR + system minimum + breadboard ??


 atmega ? avr? system minimum ? breadboard? ya bukan masak itu

gua takut doang , soalnya TERORIS ada yg danain dari luar . TERORIS lokal yg eksekusi kan gua takut aja sih . musim TERORIS . bodo amat gua lebay 

postingan gua hapus ya , pokoknya hapus postingan gua diatas semua.. bom panci itu mereka lihat internet , ada tutorial rudal jelajah yg mirip petir pake waypoint , itu yg nulis tutorial juga kawatir teroris mengaplikasikan . ya sapa tau teroris bisa ... tulisan gua diatas itu rada jelas banget how to work sebuah missile .


----------



## striver44

*I still cant understand Navy fetishes for converting amphibipus ships into hospital ship, why not modify existing ex-pelni liners instead?. BTW..*

*Target Selesai 2021, Kapal BRS Pesanan TNI AL Mampu Tampung 163 Pasien*
Setara RS Tipe C
SURABAYA RAYA
15 Oktober 2019, 20:59:55 WIB
_




PROYEK PANJANG: Proses pengelasan untuk menyambungkan badan kapal BRS. (Hariyanto Teng/Jawa Pos)


*JawaPos.com* – Manajemen PT PAL Indonesia memaparkan progres pembuatan kapal bantu rumah sakit (BRS) pesanan TNI-AL kemarin (14/10). Saat ini pembuatan kapal dengan nomor pembangunan W000302 itu sudah mencapai 27 persen. Targetnya, proyek tersebut selesai pada 2021.

Pembuatan kapal BRS dimulai Juli lalu. Kapal tersebut mampu mengangkut 651 orang. Itu sudah termasuk tenaga kesehatan yang berjumlah 89 orang. Dengan memiliki bobot total 7.300 ton, alat transportasi itu memungkinkan untuk membawa dua helikopter dan ambulans.

Kepala Divisi Corporate Secretary PT PAL Indonesia Rariya Budi Harta menuturkan bahwa keberadaan kapal tersebut bakal melengkapi dua kapal rumah sakit milik TNI-AL sebelumnya. Yakni, KRI Dr Soeharso dan KRI Semarang. ’’Bedanya, sejak awal kapal ini benar-benar dirancang untuk rumah sakit. Jadi, peralatannya cukup lengkap,” kata Rariya di sela-sela acara keel laying kemarin.

Acara yang digelar di Grand Assembly Divisi Niaga, PT PAL Indonesia, itu tidak hanya diikuti direksi dan manajemen PT PAL Indonesia. Sejumlah perwira TNI-AL juga hadir. Termasuk Asisten Logistik Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana Muda Moelyanto.

Rariya menambahkan, ke depan kapal tidak hanya digunakan untuk kegiatan militer. Angkutan itu juga akan bergerak untuk misi kemanusiaan. Salah satunya bila terjadi bencana alam.

Kepala Proyek Kapal BRS-W000302 Adenandra Sulistyo menyebut fungsi utama kapal itu memang untuk kesehatan. Dengan begitu, bagian-bagiannya didesain secara khusus untuk membantu tindakan medis. Kapal tersebut setara rumah sakit tipe C di darat.

’’Kapasitasnya cukup besar. Estimasi mampu menampung 163 pasien,” kata Adenandra. Dia menyebutkan bahwa kapal itu juga dilengkapi ruang operasi sehingga memungkinkan adanya kegiatan pembedahan sewaktu-waktu. ’’Tentunya, petugas akan mempertimbangkan kondisi ombak agar operasi lancar,” kata Adenandra.

Selain ruang operasi, lanjut Adenandra, kapal itu dilengkapi sarana kesehatan lainnya. Mulai UGD, poliklinik, hingga ruang rawat inap. Dengan fasilitas lengkap, kapal tersebut diharapkan mampu membantu kegiatan diplomasi angkatan laut*.*
_


----------



## Nike

asal ada pupuk urea, abu vulkanik/batu apung, sampe lemak nabati macam minyak goreng bahan peledak konsentrasi tinggi bisa dibuat kok di industri rumahan. Kalo gak gitu, gimana caranya orang orang abad 18-19 mulai beralih dari serbuk mesiu menjadi propellant dengan konsentrat glicerin/glicerol dan nitrit.


----------



## NEKONEKO

striver44 said:


> I still cant understand Navy fetishes for converting amphibipus ships into hospital ship, why not modify existing ex-pelni liners instead?. BTW..


Because rather than full fledged hospital ship (specialized hospital ship), the hybrid LPD-hospital ship some time is more useful.
With LPD the navy can reach very remote and undeveloped island using LCU and/or helicopter, and can carry heavy equipment, ambulance, truck etc, during lombok earthquake albeit of its size and population lombok island lack of heavy equipment, iirc I saw the navy loaded heavy equipment (bego' from the engineering corps) to the LPD before they depart to lombok.
Now imagine some small island that most people don't even know the name, have small population, lack of infrastructure (which we have tons of them) got hit by natural disaster, they can't be reached by plane (no airstrip) even helicopters, ship can't dock because there is no pier etc, having this LPD-hospital is useful, many cards to play in different scenario. The LCU can be more usefull to provide transportation between the shore and ship rather than using dinghy boat / rhib (which can be carried by hospital ship and most of our combat ship) and when using helicopter is impossible.
Yes it has reduced capacity and limited medical equipment compared to those full fledged hospital ship, but it has it own perks. Having something like smaller version of USNS mercy would be good but having this multirole LPD won't be hurt, and about the number of this LPD ship I will just trust the professional assessment from the navy. IMO.

Also there are many Islands in western coast in sumatra that have high risk of earthquake and tsunami, and i still can't forget about what happened in 2004, if i am not wrong there is an island that more than half of its population died.

But eniwei I was a bit surprised when the navy convert KRI Semarang to hospital ship, and this new ship would be more specialized as hospital ship = more capable.


----------



## striver44

jek_sperrow said:


> Because rather than full fledged hospital ship (specialized hospital ship), the hybrid LPD-hospital ship some time is more useful.
> With LPD the navy can reach very remote and undeveloped island using LCU and/or helicopter, and can carry heavy equipment, ambulance, truck etc, during lombok earthquake albeit of its size and population lombok island lack of heavy equipment, iirc I saw the navy loaded heavy equipment (bego' from the engineering corps) to the LPD before they depart to lombok.
> Now imagine some small island that most people don't even know the name, have small population, lack of infrastructure (which we have tons of them) got hit by natural disaster, they can't be reached by plane (no airstrip) even helicopters, ship can't dock because there is no pier etc, having this LPD-hospital is useful, many cards to play in different scenario. The LCU can be more usefull to provide transportation between the shore and ship rather than using dinghy boat / rhib (which can be carried by hospital ship and most of our combat ship) and when using helicopter is impossible.
> Yes it has reduced capacity and limited medical equipment compared to those full fledged hospital ship, but it has it own perks. Having something like smaller version of USNS mercy would be good but having this multirole LPD won't be hurt, and about the number of this LPD ship I will just trust the professional assessment from the navy. IMO.
> 
> Also there are many Islands in western coast in sumatra that have high risk of earthquake and tsunami, and i still can't forget about what happened in 2004, if i am not wrong there is an island that more than half of its population died.
> 
> But eniwei I was a bit surprised when the navy convert KRI Semarang to hospital ship, and this new ship would be more specialized as hospital ship = more capable.


IMO should've keep it separate, this LPD is small enough already for any room to be used other than troop transport.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

ga perlu lebay ach mas. Teroris ilmu fieldcraft-nya udah lebih handal daripada mayoritas posters disini.


----------



## Nike

*DN - DEFENCE NOTES*
*$111 billion being spent globally on transport and tanker aircraft over next decade*
1st November 2019 - 09:33 GMT | by Ilker Aktaşoğlu in London

RSS
SAVE THIS FOR LATER

The global market for tactical airlift, strategic transports and tanker aircraft is expected to reach $111 billion over the next ten years, according to new research by Defence Insight.

With a number of large programmes in full-rate production the Military Aircraft Market Report and Forecast projects spending to be broadly flat between 2019 to 2023, only to drop afterwards. 

The key driver behind this is the conclusion of V-22 programme, procurement of which will begin to wind down from 2023 in advance of completion in 2026 unless Boeing is able to find another export customer for the platform.

Another factor at work is the extraordinary longevity of modern transport aircraft, typified by the C-130J. Lockheed Martin’s workhorse is baselined for a thirty-year service life, but with upgrades and service life extensions it can remain operational for considerably longer. 

The USAF, for example, expects its C-130J fleet – first introduced in 1999 - to last until 2056. Once in service, these aircraft don’t need to be replaced for a long time.

The US is the largest market with cumulative spending of $48.9 billion over the forecast period across the KC-46A, V-22, C/KC-130J and VC-25B (Air Force One) programmes. The KC-46A programme itself has an awarded value of $15 billion, with potentially another $13 billion for follow-on aircraft from 2025.

A new entrant to the market is Embraer’s KC-390, which has entered service with Brazil and found success with Portugal, but faces stiff competition from Leonardo’s C-27J and Airbus C-295 as well the C-130J and A400M.

In Europe there are long-standing projects to upgrade transport and refuelling capabilities through the A400M and A330 MRTT projects, but the C-130 is also in use with a number of countries. These projects are expected to see final deliveries in the 2020s and move into sustainment and upgrade. 

There are as-yet unawarded programmes in Poland and Hungary, with both expected to be fiercely competed.

In terms of future opportunities, Canada’s Strategic Tanker Transport Capability programme, which aims to replace the country’s existing fleet of CC-150 Polaris aircraft is one of the most significant.

The programme has a maximum value of $3.7 billion and will replace the existing fleet capability, including strategic airlift, air-to-air refuelling, aeromedical evacuations and strategic Government of Canada transport. The definition phase is expected to start by 2022 with deliveries planned between 2028 and 2031.

Canada also has a need for a new aircraft to replace its current fleet of CC-138 Twin Otters, although it is an order of magnitude smaller, with an estimated maximum cost of $379 million. These aircraft will be expected to be able to conduct utility airlift operations, maintenance and training in the country’s northern region.

In Asia Pacific, Indonesia has a requirement for a large transport aircraft to replace order variants of the C-130 which are reaching the end of their service lives. 

The A400M was initially thought to be the front runner and the Indonesian House of Representatives greenlighted the acquisition proposal in mid-January 2017. 

However, no contract has emerged and it appears the process has stalled. In October 2019 it was reported that the government of Indonesia had discussed acquisition of C-130J aircraft with US, suggesting that the competition was still open.
https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/defence-notes/111-billion-being-spent-globally-transport-and-tan/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram






GLOBAL
*“PELANGGAN INTERNASIONAL” PESAN SISTEM PERTAHANAN UDARA RHEINMETALL*
2 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Rheinmetall memenangkan pesanan dari pelanggan internasional untuk sistem pertahanan udara canggih. Nilai kontrak resmi tersebut sekitar € 210 juta. Pengiriman akan selesai pada tahun 2022.

Pesanan tersebut meliputi _Skymaster command and control system_, radar X-TAR 3D, meriam otomatis Oerlikon Revolver Gun MK3 serta paket amunisi yang mencakup _airburst-capable AHEAD round_, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Air Recognition_ (31/ 10/ 2019).

Suku cadang, dokumentasi teknis, dan dukungan layanan melengkapi pesanan.

Sebagai pemasok terkemuka dunia dari solusi pertahanan udara berbasis darat yang komprehensif, Rheinmetall menggabungkan semua sensor, efektor, platform, dan aset C4I yang relevan di seluruh jaringan.

Hal ini menghasilkan sistem pertahanan udara berbasis darat yang sangat efektif dan dapat dikonfigurasi secara modular, yang menjamin fleksibilitas operasional maksimum di seluruh spektrum misi militer.

_Photo: Oerlikon Revolver Gun Mk3 (Shephard Media)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Is it us?


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLOBAL
> *“PELANGGAN INTERNASIONAL” PESAN SISTEM PERTAHANAN UDARA RHEINMETALL*
> Rheinmetall memenangkan pesanan dari pelanggan internasional untuk sistem pertahanan udara canggih. Nilai kontrak resmi tersebut sekitar € 210 juta. Pengiriman akan selesai pada tahun 2022.
> 
> Pesanan tersebut meliputi _Skymaster command and control system_, radar X-TAR 3D, meriam otomatis Oerlikon Revolver Gun MK3 serta paket amunisi yang mencakup _airburst-capable AHEAD round_, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Air Recognition_ (31/ 10/ 2019).
> 
> Suku cadang, dokumentasi teknis, dan dukungan layanan melengkapi pesanan.
> 
> Sebagai pemasok terkemuka dunia dari solusi pertahanan udara berbasis darat yang komprehensif, Rheinmetall menggabungkan semua sensor, efektor, platform, dan aset C4I yang relevan di seluruh jaringan.
> 
> Hal ini menghasilkan sistem pertahanan udara berbasis darat yang sangat efektif dan dapat dikonfigurasi secara modular, yang menjamin fleksibilitas operasional maksimum di seluruh spektrum misi militer.
> 
> _Photo: Oerlikon Revolver Gun Mk3 (Shephard Media)_
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)_
> 
> Is it us?


there's also thailand who use skyguard , but it could be ours too .


----------



## polanski

Indonesian Air Force wants to buy 2 squadrons of F-16V Block 72 https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...e-wants-to-buy-2-squadrons-of-f-16v-block-72/


----------



## Kansel

Look closely at 3rd photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

Kansel said:


> Look closely at 3rd photos
> View attachment 587209
> View attachment 587210
> View attachment 587208


Quick, spread this on facebook, let's stir up some conspiracy theories about the supposed KRI Nusantara 

XD


----------



## Kansel

GraveDigger388 said:


> Quick, spread this on facebook, let's stir up some conspiracy theories about the supposed KRI Nusantara
> 
> XD


Found one!
xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike




----------



## LtMaverick

https://www.indomiliter.com/syaratk...si-pengadaan-50-unit-ifv-untuk-korps-marinir/ 
I was confused about this project and til now there's no other news about this? does anyone know about this project? did the MoD really serious about this project?

Also Got A Good Rumor from my friend in PAL, it would be possible for DSME to compete it's 2000 ton export subs design for Indonesian navy later in the future to compete against existing design as such the 214 that the turks offered us or maybe 214 that they built. but sub tender for future still in dark mode so I'm not sure IDN Navy will pick it up or not, but considering DSME had a close tie to indonesia, it would probably be huge contender in the future


----------



## NEKONEKO

GraveDigger388 said:


> Quick, spread this on facebook, let's stir up some conspiracy theories about the supposed KRI Nusantara
> 
> XD


Don't. Lol.
Or it will become something like what happened about bla... bla... indonesian submarine hidden in Brunei, jet fighter hidden in brunei bla... bla... this one would be 'Indonesian aircraft carrier hidden from public knowledge, it have F35!'.
Don't feed the jamaah kecubung.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lasa-X

jek_sperrow said:


> Don't. Lol.
> Or it will become something like happened about bla... bla... indonesian submarine hidden in Brunei, jet fighter hidden in brunei bla... bla... this one would be 'Indonesian aircraft carrier hidden from public knowledge, it have F35!'.
> Don't feed the jamaah kecubung.


I remember that pic long time ago. So some people will recon that but I believe many will get 'pancingan'.



LtMaverick said:


> https://www.indomiliter.com/syaratk...si-pengadaan-50-unit-ifv-untuk-korps-marinir/
> I was confused about this project and til now there's no other news about this? does anyone know about this project? did the MoD really serious about this project?
> 
> Also Got A Good Rumor from my friend in PAL, it would be possible for DSME to compete it's 2000 ton export subs design for Indonesian navy later in the future to compete against existing design as such the 214 that the turks offered us or maybe 214 that they built. but sub tender for future still in dark mode so I'm not sure IDN Navy will pick it up or not, but considering DSME had a close tie to indonesia, it would probably be huge contender in the future


For sure DSME will submit their design for next KS tender. But the winner will be PT. PAL 1400 ton class KS. This country has invested heavily on it. Who else should buy if not TNI AL? Welcome to the dark side of ToT/buat sendiri.
Sooo while other countries subs can launched and have land attack cruise missile as deterrent factor, TNI AL should accept their subs can't on par with others.
Btw, apa kabar 403-405? Heard news there are not fit until now and ordering for second batch.


----------



## LtMaverick

There's A Chances At Least From Other Countries to resume future KS plan, i believe that it would be on the 9th sub and more cuz PAL planned to built the 209 until the 8th sub. cuz we're already seen the contract about 4th till 6th sub now.i would expect AIP soon after 209 finished at least. but if PAL can compete with it's own design that surely better than the other contenders, I'm pretty much sure it would be the next 9th til 10th/12th maybe. I wouldn't expect more since the President ordered the MoD not to import another tools when the countries itself could build it by itself. bout the 403-5 they should be fit with everything that AL had. since it supposed to have 'Submarine launched AshM' Capabilities too.


----------



## Nike

Lasa-X said:


> I remember that pic long time ago. So some people will recon that but I believe many will get 'pancingan'.
> 
> 
> For sure DSME will submit their design for next KS tender. But the winner will be PT. PAL 1400 ton class KS. This country has invested heavily on it. Who else should buy if not TNI AL? Welcome to the dark side of ToT/buat sendiri.
> Sooo while other countries subs can launched and have land attack cruise missile as deterrent factor, TNI AL should accept their subs can't on par with others.
> Btw, apa kabar 403-405? Heard news there are not fit until now and ordering for second batch.



403-404-405 all are in active services, they are fit and had done their mission 

Dont made assumpshit based on Kabar manuk


On another rants

Look like Pinoy at maxdefense started to get besar kepala and starting to saying they have the best ability among asean, without looking at other countries like Indonesia, Singapore, Thailand and Malaysia . Very lol, to me, even their Air Forces doesnt had credible fighter till now, and only begging for more donation literally and actually.



LtMaverick said:


> https://www.indomiliter.com/syaratk...si-pengadaan-50-unit-ifv-untuk-korps-marinir/
> I was confused about this project and til now there's no other news about this? does anyone know about this project? did the MoD really serious about this project?
> 
> Also Got A Good Rumor from my friend in PAL, it would be possible for DSME to compete it's 2000 ton export subs design for Indonesian navy later in the future to compete against existing design as such the 214 that the turks offered us or maybe 214 that they built. but sub tender for future still in dark mode so I'm not sure IDN Navy will pick it up or not, but considering DSME had a close tie to indonesia, it would probably be huge contender in the future



IFV is being bagged by Russian with their BT3F and BMP 3F, 

South Korean DSME designing DSME 2000 not for their Navy who clearly had ordered kssiii made by Hyundai shipyard to replace Chang Bo go class, but for the requirement of a particular country in the South.


----------



## LtMaverick

I'm pretty much curious about the future of MBT in our AD, since pretty much 42 of our leo 2 still not been upgraded with revo package. and i wouldn't expect anytime soon for all leo 2 to have 'semua paket revo terpasang' until the Harimau Filled All The Battalion. btw I'm also curious if Indonesia will procure another MBT soon, I'm hoping either the newer Abrams Or Leo 2 come in the future for our armored cavalry.



Nike said:


> On another rants
> 
> Look like Pinoy at maxdefense started to get besar kepala and starting to saying they have the best ability among asean, without looking at other countries like Indonesia, Singapore, Thailand and Malaysia . Very lol, to me, even their Air Forces doesnt had credible fighter till now, and only begging for more donation literally and actually.
> 
> 
> 
> IFV is being bagged by Russian with their BT3F and BMP 3F,
> 
> South Korean DSME designing DSME 2000 not for their Navy who clearly had ordered kssiii made by Hyundai shipyard to replace Chang Bo go class, but for the requirement of a particular country in the South.



Even They Only Had 2 Attack Helo Which Is Basically A Donation From Jordan Lol. And I Heard The Phils Are Trying Hard To Find Supplier For Spareparts And MRO Facilities.

And Yeah Basically BMP-3 Took the spot but I'm not sure about the BMP took the spot on that project because it seems different, and MoD basically tried to make another Pandur Deal But With Marine As The Tools

Cleary That DSME 2000 100% Will be the contender in the future


----------



## Kansel

Turks U214, DSME 2000, TKMS U214 or maybe U218?, DCNS scorpene that's the potential contender for our next submarine needs and for cakra class replacer maybe.



Nike said:


> IFV is being bagged by Russian with their BT3F and BMP


Kinda confused right there knowing bt-3f going to replace btr-50 fleet, marines IFV tender and btr 4m replacer is another different procurement AFAIK. Plus we dont know yet which one going to replace pt 76 fleet is it bmp? I heard marines want sprut to replace it, but no decision have been made yet.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Kansel said:


> Turks U214, DSME 2000, TKMS U214 or maybe U218?, DCNS scorpene that's the potential contender for our next submarine needs and for cakra class replacer maybe.
> 
> 
> Kinda confused right there knowing bt-3f going to replace btr-50 fleet, marines IFV tender and btr 4m replacer is another different procurement AFAIK. Plus we dont know yet which one going to replace pt 76 fleet is it bmp? I heard marines want sprut to replace it, but no decision have been made yet.


Marines' armored vehicles will be dominated by models that shares BMP-3's spare parts, namely BT-3F and perhaps Sprut. Anyway, i don't really get why the Marines are so obsessed with "Eastern" weaponry, even latest small arms purchases have them buying from the like of Ukraine, Poland and Czech Republic, not even mentioning all the "langganan Rusia" thing.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Marines' armored vehicles will be dominated by models that shares BMP-3's spare parts, namely BT-3F and perhaps Sprut. Anyway, i don't really get why the Marines are so obsessed with "Eastern" weaponry, even latest small arms purchases have them buying from the like of Ukraine, Poland and Czech Republic, not even mentioning all the "langganan Rusia" thing.



Though, their doctrine and training methods is actually copy cat of US marines Corps concept even their perpetual position as defender of constitution and republic (presiden)


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*‘UNDOCKING’ KRI BONTANG – 907 (PHOTO)*
2 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR







_Undocking KRI Bontang – 907 (Youtube)_

KRI Bontang – 907 merupakan kapal jenis Bantu Cair Minyak (BCM) ke-3 milik TNI AL. Kapal ini masih dalam tahap penyempurnaan di Galangan Kapal Batamec Batam.







_Undocking KRI Bontang – 907 (Youtube)_

Kapal jenis BCM ini memiliki panjang 123,50 meter, lebar 16,50 meter dan kapasitas muat minyak 5.500 meter kubik serta memiliki kecepatan jelajah 18 knot.


_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lasa-X

Nike said:


> 403-404-405 all are in active services, they are fit and had done their mission
> 
> Dont made assumpshit based on Kabar manuk
> 
> 
> On another rants
> 
> Look like Pinoy at maxdefense started to get besar kepala and starting to saying they have the best ability among asean, without looking at other countries like Indonesia, Singapore, Thailand and Malaysia . Very lol, to me, even their Air Forces doesnt had credible fighter till now, and only begging for more donation literally and actually.
> 
> 
> 
> IFV is being bagged by Russian with their BT3F and BMP 3F,
> 
> South Korean DSME designing DSME 2000 not for their Navy who clearly had ordered kssiii made by Hyundai shipyard to replace Chang Bo go class, but for the requirement of a particular country in the South.


Excuse me sir but which assumshit that I made? 

About Pinoy, they just get excited with what the have or will have after decades. 
Wait untill they get their brahmos hahahaha


----------



## Kansel

*Indonesia plans to buy two squadrons of F-16s, but also Su-35s*




01 NOVEMBER, 2019

SOURCE: FLIGHTGLOBAL.COM

BY: GARRETT REIM

LOS ANGELES


The Indonesian air force plans to buy two squadrons of Lockheed Martin F-16 Block 72 Viper fighters, while also following through on its plan to purchase a squadron of Russian’s Sukhoi Su-35s.

Jakarta plans to make the formal request for the aircraft on 1 January 2020, Marshal Yuyu Sutisna, air force chief of staff, said to local news agency Antara on 28 October.

"Insya Allah (God willing), we will buy two squadrons in the next strategic plan 2020 to 2024. We will purchase the newest type of Block 72 Viper,” he says. "The fact that several countries use them, and their number is large means they have very good reliability."



Indonesia already operates 33 examples of the F-16, Sutisna says.







Rendering of F-16 Block 70 aircraft for the Royal Bahraini Air Force

_Lockheed Martin_

The Block 72 is the latest variant of the F-16. It comes with conformal fuel tanks and structural upgrades, which extend the life of the aircraft up to 12,000h – 50% more than previous production examples of the F-16, says Lockheed Martin.

The aircraft also comes with improved electronics, including an active electronically scanned array radar, a new avionics architecture, an advanced datalink, targeting pod and the Automatic Ground Collision Avoidance System.

Lockheed Martin believes its backlog of 30 orders for the F-16 could more than triple based on demand from Middle Eastern and Asian countries, the company said on its 22 October earnings call.

Despite plans to buy US-made aircaft, Indonesia will also buy Russian-made Sukhoi Su-35s fighters in the next five years, says Sutisna. In August 2017, Jakarta said it would buy 11 Su-35s for $1.14 billion; a cash and barter deal that would likely include a mix of local farm products such as palm oil and coffee.

However, Indonesia’s interest in buying Su-35 fighters looked weakened after the imposition of US sanctions on Russia in 2017, said Victor Kladov, director of international cooperation and regional policy for Rostec, the Russian-government owned holding company which controls Sukhoi’s parent company United Aircraft Corporation. He made his comments at the MAKS air show in August in Moscow.

“We feel like some nations are more cautious,” says Kladov. “For instance, yesterday I talked to the Indonesian chief of the air force and he mentioned CAATSA, the US law. From what he says, I understand they receive threats. They are dependent not just on Russian equipment, they are dependent on a large part of US-made equipment. If as a punishment measure, let’s say, American manufacturers stop supplying spares, stop supporting American-made equipment, then there will be a breach in security in national defence in Indonesia. So, they are very cautious.”

In addition to its 33 F-16s, the Indonesian air force operates five Su-27s and 11 Su-30MKs, according to Cirium’s fleet analyser.

Operating a mixed fleet of aircraft from Russia and the United States helps Indonesia diplomatically play the two countries off of each other, while hedging Jakarta’s reliance on any one supplier.

However, mixed fleets are more difficult to maintain because fewer aircraft share parts and service personnel. Mis-matched aircraft also do not come with the same radios and data-sharing networks making cooperation in flight more difficult


----------



## Lasa-X

Kansel said:


> Turks U214, DSME 2000, TKMS U214 or maybe U218?, DCNS scorpene that's the potential contender for our next submarine needs and for cakra class replacer maybe.
> 
> 
> Kinda confused right there knowing bt-3f going to replace btr-50 fleet, marines IFV tender and btr 4m replacer is another different procurement AFAIK. Plus we dont know yet which one going to replace pt 76 fleet is it bmp? I heard marines want sprut to replace it, but no decision have been made yet.


If I have to bet, I put my money to (still of course) 209/1400 class by PT PAL. The same class of others in service right now. Maybe a bit modification but basicly the same design. Because the only tools they have (and invested triliunan rupiah) is for that design.
Kalo kalah, sia2 lah uang yang ditanam di sana hehehehee.


----------



## mandala

Lasa-X said:


> If I have to bet, I put my money to (still of course) 209/1400 class by PT PAL. The same class of others in service right now. Maybe a bit modification but basicly the same design. Because the only tools they have (and invested triliunan rupiah) is for that design.
> Kalo kalah, sia2 lah uang yang ditanam di sana hehehehee.


I read an article that the next batch of subs will be a new type. Forgot the link though...too lazy to search.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

SAMARINDA
Sabtu, 02 November 2019 14:37
*Amankan Ibukota, Yonif 611 Awang Long Latihan Pertempuran Kota*








Aksi prajurit Yonif 611 Awang Long


PROKAL.CO, PROKAL.CO, SAMARINDA - Sebanyak 50 prajurit Yonif 611/Awang Long (Awl) mengikuti latihan Pertempuran Kota (Pur Kota) di Perum Citra Grand Senyiur City Jl Moeis Hasan, Simpang Tiga Loa Janan Ilir, Kota Samarinda, Kalimantan Timur, Sabtu, (2/11/2019).

Selama latihan, prajurit dengan perlengkapan senjata laras panjang dan kendaraan Anoa harus sigap masuk ke daerah musuh. Dengan hitungan waktu sekejap, prajurit harus cepat membebaskan sandera dari tangan teroris.


Danyonif 611/Awang Long Letkol Inf Arfan Affandi mengatakan latihan ini bertujuan agar setiap prajurit mampu menghadapi segala rintangan ditambah dengan kondisi wilayah Samarinda yang mayoritas daerah perkotaan harus menguasai setiap taktik dan teknik pertempuran kota.


"Karena pada saat ini Yonif 611/Awang Long sebagai pasukan pemukul harus siap gerak dalam situasi dan kondisi apapun sesuai dengan perintah yang diberikan oleh Komando atas," jelas Affandi dalam rilisnya. Kegiatan ini bertujuan untuk memelihara dan meningkatkan kemampuan Prajurit agar mampu melaksanakan Pertempuran Kota dalam Operasi Lawan Insurjen.


Disamping itu juga meningkatkan kualitas dan kemampuan setiap Prajurit dalam mengantisipasi terjadinya perkembangan situasi di Kalimatan Timur khususnya di wilayah Samarinda dan Penajam Paser Utara calon Ibu Kota Negara. (mym)


----------



## Nike

M113 still the best bang for bucks for any basic tracked type APC, still hoping to adding more M113 to reinforce any mechanized infantry brigade in Indonesia especially at jungle terrain like in Kalimantan and adding more ANOA to support the arrangement of Army armored wheeled vehicles.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nike said:


> M113 still the best bang for bucks for any basic tracked type APC, still hoping to adding more M113 to reinforce any mechanized infantry brigade in Indonesia especially at jungle terrain like in Kalimantan and adding more ANOA to support the arrangement of Army armored wheeled vehicles.


Apparently "that guy" said that M113 of our inventory have a very bad maintenance problems to the point where they were rejected from service in the Cavalry and moved to Mechanized Infantry instead. Ofc i'm just simply quoting him and is in no capacity to confirm it.


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> M113 still the best bang for bucks for any basic tracked type APC, still hoping to adding more M113 to reinforce any mechanized infantry brigade in Indonesia especially at jungle terrain like in Kalimantan and adding more ANOA to support the arrangement of Army armored wheeled vehicles.


(This is my very own opinion correct me if I'm wrong please) seeing another country like australia,NZ replacing their m113 with something more modern ones why we didn't do such thing? I think we can use black tiger chassis into many variants just like what russian did with their bmp chassis

https://www.indomiliter.com/ad-australia-dan-bae-systems-garap-proyek-m113-dengan-teknologi-otonom
Mungkin bisa jadi rujukan nantinya buat m113 sini atau kayak SG dibikin versi mobile AD nya and of course with brand new fresh technology if we capable enough like what st kinetics did with ultra IFV


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> (This is my very own opinion correct me if I'm wrong please) seeing another country like australia,NZ replacing their m113 with something more modern ones why we didn't do such thing? I think we can use black tiger chassis into many variants just like what russian did with their bmp chassis
> 
> https://www.indomiliter.com/ad-australia-dan-bae-systems-garap-proyek-m113-dengan-teknologi-otonom
> Mungkin bisa jadi rujukan nantinya buat m113 sini atau kayak SG dibikin versi mobile AD nya and of course with brand new fresh technology if we capable enough like what st kinetics did with ultra IFV



It just if we want to do something like them it will require a big massif funds, Land phase 400 from australia require funds as much as 10-15 billion US dollar as example , in which i vehemently against it. If we can provide such funds much better to allocated such big budget for Airforce and Navy to acquire more fighter and warships in regard for our country geography as Archipelagic country . To me the Army is should be contend with second tier armaments (like Caesar, M109,M113,Leopard 2, Astros, Anoa, Pandur and such) but do that in massive number to compensate the quality and maintaining the edge with their quality tactical and strategic weapons such as land based cruise missiles, land based AAM system, attack helicopter and assault helicopter .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Kansel said:


> (This is my very own opinion correct me if I'm wrong please) seeing another country like australia,NZ replacing their m113 with something more modern ones why we didn't do such thing? I think we can use black tiger chassis into many variants just like what russian did with their bmp chassis
> 
> https://www.indomiliter.com/ad-australia-dan-bae-systems-garap-proyek-m113-dengan-teknologi-otonom
> Mungkin bisa jadi rujukan nantinya buat m113 sini atau kayak SG dibikin versi mobile AD nya and of course with brand new fresh technology if we capable enough like what st kinetics did with ultra IFV


Iinm Pindad is developing Tracked APC/IFV variants based from the Harimau Medium Tank.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Looking at the ig pic above looks like it will be modular.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Apparently "that guy" said that M113 of our inventory have a very bad maintenance problems to the point where they were rejected from service in the Cavalry and moved to Mechanized Infantry instead. Ofc i'm just simply quoting him and is in no capacity to confirm it.



No lah, the cavalry since beginning want to distinguish themselves with cannon armed vehicles to be added to their inventory, meanwhile M113 since the beginning is exclusive infantry rides even the procurement is being sounded from Infantry school to copes with urban warfare trends and the need of tracked type to supplement Anoa.


----------



## Kansel

mandala said:


> Iinm Pindad is developing Tracked APC/IFV variants based from the Harimau Medium Tank.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Looking at the ig pic above looks like it will be modular.


Thanks! It looks pretty nice for our future tracked vehicle armada



Nike said:


> It just if we want to do something like them it will require a big massif funds, Land phase 400 from australia require funds as much as 10-15 billion US dollar as example , in which i vehemently against it. If we can provide such funds much better to allocated such big budget for Airforce and Navy to acquire more fighter and warships in regard for our country geography as Archipelagic country . To me the Army is should be contend with second tier armaments (like Caesar, M109,M113,Leopard 2, Astros, Anoa, Pandur and such) but do that in massive number to compensate the quality and maintaining the edge with their quality tactical and strategic weapons such as land based cruise missiles, land based AAM system, attack helicopter and assault helicopter .


Spitting straight facts right here, thanks for the correction about my opinion,about anoa sebenernya lagi produksi atau gak sih? Atau produksi nya sistem nya kayak what US did with their abrams? 2-3 tanks per month?


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Thanks! It looks pretty nice for our future tracked vehicle armada
> 
> 
> Spitting straight facts right here, thanks for the correction about my opinion,about anoa sebenernya lagi produksi atau gak sih? Atau produksi nya sistem nya kayak what US did with their abrams? 2-3 tanks per month?



Anoa order is always there from Army every years, its only they ordered in small number like 15/20/40 vehicles each year. The reason is quite obvious they do that to support PT PINDAD production line by continuous order and nurtured the supplier of spare parts of PT PINDAD without harming the army budget itself.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> South Korean DSME designing DSME 2000 not for their Navy who clearly had ordered kssiii made by Hyundai shipyard to replace Chang Bo go class, but for the requirement of a particular country in the South.


There is not many country in the south that have plans to acquire new submarine.

_Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) showcased a new diesel-electric attack submarine concept, DSME 2000, for the first time at the International Maritime Defense Industry Exhibition (MADEX) 2019 in Busan.

The product is targeted at the export market, particularly of *Southeast Asia and South America*.

The submarine has a submerged displacement of 2,180 tonnes and will likely incorporate technologies indigenously developed by Korean original equipment manufacturers that are involved in the KSS-3 programme. Preliminary design work was completed in January 2019, but the final variant can be tailored according to customer requirements.

The 71.1 m-long and 6.5 m-wide single-hulled submarine will be equipped with lithium-ion batteries and an AC propulsion motor. Its design incorporates a seven-mast configuration, including an optronic mast. The model that was showcased also features a towed array antenna in the aft section
https://www.janes.com/article/92161/madex-2019-dsme-unveils-new-submarine-design-for-export-market
_


Nike said:


> M113 still the best bang for bucks for any basic tracked type APC, still hoping to adding more M113 to reinforce any mechanized infantry brigade in Indonesia especially at jungle terrain like in Kalimantan and adding more ANOA to support the arrangement of Army armored wheeled vehicles.


Meanwhile our neighbor SG starting to replace their M113 with more modern and capable Hunter AFV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

jek_sperrow said:


> There is not many country in the south that have plans to acquire new submarine.
> 
> _Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) showcased a new diesel-electric attack submarine concept, DSME 2000, for the first time at the International Maritime Defense Industry Exhibition (MADEX) 2019 in Busan.
> 
> The product is targeted at the export market, particularly of *Southeast Asia and South America*.
> 
> The submarine has a submerged displacement of 2,180 tonnes and will likely incorporate technologies indigenously developed by Korean original equipment manufacturers that are involved in the KSS-3 programme. Preliminary design work was completed in January 2019, but the final variant can be tailored according to customer requirements.
> 
> The 71.1 m-long and 6.5 m-wide single-hulled submarine will be equipped with lithium-ion batteries and an AC propulsion motor. Its design incorporates a seven-mast configuration, including an optronic mast. The model that was showcased also features a towed array antenna in the aft section
> https://www.janes.com/article/92161/madex-2019-dsme-unveils-new-submarine-design-for-export-market
> _
> 
> Meanwhile our neighbor SG starting to replace their M113 with more modern and capable Hunter AFV.



Not i am against such techies to be acquire but, if the cost is too great i am more willing to divert them and spend more on Navy and Air force compared to the Army. Instead i am more willing to giving the Army more edge to support the Navy and Air force by acquiring Land based cruise missiles like Brahmos, iskander or Brazillian made and Long range AAM like Patriot , IRIS T, NASAM 2 and such along with increasing their attack helicopter squadron and assault helicopter brigades. For armor and artillery , acquiring second hand M113, M 109, Leopard 2, acquire Anoa and Pandur is more reasonable and costly efficient to me as even the current infantry units many still depend on old vintage trucks for mobilization and oldies ex vietnam war era artillery like M102 to support them.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Orang kaya mereka, full digital.
Kalau kita ya yang sabar aja.


----------



## Nike

jek_sperrow said:


> Orang kaya mereka, full digital.
> Kalau kita ya yang sabar aja.



They already saturated with armor and their Navy and Air forces is already big enough to cater their needs, so they dont have problem with expansion fleets anymore. For the Army as most of their infantry units is already mechanized and well equipped with support units. It just a given if Singkies can afford expenditure to replace their M113 with Hunter. 

Meanwhile for us, from 130 more infantry battalion we had, we got only aroun 10 or so units being mechanized and thats not all of them being well supported by heavy support equipment like armored cars, mortar carriage units and such. Thus Army already got plan to made at least 60 percent of infantry units battalion they had is being raider units and half of them got qualified to become either air assault battalion or mechanized infantry brigade thus the homework and expansion fleets is still become a serious issue.

New order regime is clearly made our Armed forces like a bonsai compared to their potential


----------



## trishna_amṛta

jek_sperrow said:


>



The current trend of using touchscreen in combat vehicle and naval vessel is a real worrisome trend in regard of crew effectiveness (and survivalibility) during actual real life combat


----------



## Raduga

mandala said:


> Iinm Pindad is developing Tracked APC/IFV variants based from the Harimau Medium Tank.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Looking at the ig pic above looks like it will be modular.


nice to see there will be IFV and APC variants , can see the engine deck were placed in right side of frontal hull , to free some space for carrying infantry .


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> The current trend of using touchscreen in combat vehicle and naval vessel is a real worrisome trend in regard of crew effectiveness (and survivalibility) during actual real life combat



The interesting thing is, US, China and Russian never play around in this thinking mode as clearly they had developed Electronic disrupted weapons such as EMP weapons to render such toys useless, only newbie and nouveau rich army using such arrangement. Those old monsters only using standard display mode for their Battlefield management systems and enhance their electronic component survival

This is clear example 

https://news.usni.org/2019/08/09/na...tles-after-fleet-rejects-touchscreen-controls


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Not i am against such techies to be acquire but, if the cost is too great i am more willing to divert them and spend more on Navy and Air force compared to the Army. Instead i am more willing to giving the Army more edge to support the Navy and Air force by acquiring Land based cruise missiles like Brahmos, iskander or Brazillian made and Long range AAM like Patriot , IRIS T, NASAM 2 and such along with increasing their attack helicopter squadron and assault helicopter brigades. For armor and artillery , acquiring second hand M113, M 109, Leopard 2, acquire Anoa and Pandur is more reasonable and costly efficient to me as even the current infantry units many still depend on old vintage trucks for mobilization and oldies ex vietnam war era artillery like M102 to support them.


No, i don't think acquiring brahmos is a great idea, our future potential enemy is china take a look at this screenshot




Acquiring something else is much more suggested maybe NSM coastal defense system? Also we won't get iskander if caatsta still on the field so avibras avtm-300 is what we can afford for now.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Kansel said:


> take a look at this screenshot


Yeah sure, "A1 information".



Kansel said:


> our future potential enemy is china


Gak perlu sebut merek. 



Nike said:


> Land based cruise missiles like Brahmos, iskander or Brazillian made


I am more into air launched standoff weapons (ashm/ alcm).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

well ..... all of the western made also started from unproven design too , but they risk too build it .... and improved it later .

the case was same with KCR-60 , when the first variants deemed unstable in high sea environment , and later got improved in 2nd batch

if we still insist on "unproven" and "not battletested" mindset just like what commoners philippines netizen thought , then "kemandirian industri dalam negeri" is just going to be another empty words .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

jek_sperrow said:


> Yeah sure, "A1 information".
> 
> 
> Gak perlu sebut merek.
> 
> 
> I am more into air launched standoff weapons (ashm/ alcm).



I am talking about Army stuff not Air force, but according to someone Indonesia is only facing caveman with rifles so there is no need for stuff like that. Only Tucano in the air, KCR in water and Bela negara trainees is enough.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> The interesting thing is, US, China and Russian never play around in this thinking mode as clearly they had developed Electronic disrupted weapons such as EMP weapons to render such toys useless, only newbie and nouveau rich army using such arrangement. Those old monsters only using standard display mode for their Battlefield management systems and enhance their electronic component survival
> 
> This is clear example
> 
> https://news.usni.org/2019/08/09/na...tles-after-fleet-rejects-touchscreen-controls



It wasn't due to EMP threat. Mission critical electronic can always be hardened against such attack albeit at the cost of weight and lower computing capability (lower spec CPU + multi layer redundancy). The main reason why I mention the hazard of using touchscreen in combat vehicle is related to "muscle memory" of the crew. When the cabin is on fire there will be thick smoke everywhere, using touchscreen the crew will not be able to see what they were pressing, while using conventional button, knob, switch the crew can "feel" the position of all those controls in the manner if your strip fielding or reassemble your firearm, and hopefully will still be able to carry out their task . Unfortunately I don't think this is something that can be trained using simulator.


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> View attachment 587542
> 
> 
> well ..... all of the western made also started from unprovend design too .... then improved it later .
> 
> the case was same with KCR-60 , when the first variants deemed unstable in high sea environment , and later got improved in 2nd batch
> 
> if we still insist on "unproven" and "not battletested" mindset just like what commoners philippines netizen thought , then "kemandirian industri" is just going to be another empty words .



I suggest we should looking for simple design for our OPV fleets and possible replacement for Parchim class. As long as they are decently armed , got a sufficient operational ranges and sufficient Command and control system along with advantage in radar systems they can go further. No need for high end stuff but problematic like Kedah class or Gowind class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> I suggest we should looking for simple design for our OPV fleets and possible replacement for Parchim class. As long as they are decently armed , got a sufficient operational ranges and sufficient Command and control system along with advantage in radar systems they can go further. No need for high end stuff but problematic like Kedah class or Gowind class


the gowind case was purely egoistical and full of pride by the kerajaan (actually kinda sad to see our jiran got so many problem especially with their light scout helicopter and gowind case , too many rasuah) , this is why sometimes i hate to see people ranting about "we'd only take 4% part in the development and building" for our PKR , our indhan plan on getting tot is actually good , starting from the very basic workjob such as training our SDM from welding the module first till we reach the level where we can able to steel cut and produce our own ship module precisely , the last thing i heard , the gowind that made in boustead had "cacat design" and the kerajaan are trying to evaluate the problem (first operational in 2022 holy good grief) .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gundala

Raduga said:


> View attachment 587542
> 
> 
> well ..... all of the western made also started from unproven design too , but they risk too build it .... and improved it later .
> 
> the case was same with KCR-60 , when the first variants deemed unstable in high sea environment , and later got improved in 2nd batch
> 
> if we still insist on "unproven" and "not battletested" mindset just like what commoners philippines netizen thought , then "kemandirian industri dalam negeri" is just going to be another empty words .


Agree, Im personally not a fan of KCR 60 but the industry need to learn producing its own design and fix/upgrade it along the way. We can have millions of ToT in ship building but on hand design experience is still essential part of technology and human resource. No human being nor the technology advancement has been made true without learning from mistakes.


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> Anoa order is always there from Army every years, its only they ordered in small number like 15/20/40 vehicles each year. The reason is quite obvious they do that to support PT PINDAD production line by continuous order and nurtured the supplier of spare parts of PT PINDAD without harming the army budget itself.


My knowledge about armored vehicle in particular and Army in general is limited. Army is the branch I have the least interest in. But I have a question, Anoa is mostly APC variants afaik. Why the army didnt order more? Is the need for 6 wheeled APC is not that many? Is the spektek doesnt meet the requirement for our Army (without V-hull for example)? For a product that has been proven to operate overseas (UN Peace Keeping), local made and been around for a while our army seems not willing to procure more. If the reason for low numbers ordered is simply to keep to production line open then I can assume there is something that doesnt match up.


----------



## Kansel

jek_sperrow said:


> Yeah sure, "A1 information".


Well yeah? You want the source from India itself? Take this

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.in...y-brahmos-secrets-pakistan-1358436-2018-10-08

https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.time...sile-info-to-isi/amp_articleshow/66122019.cms

https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.econ...g-around-brahmos/amp_articleshow/66132642.cms


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> No lah, the cavalry since beginning want to distinguish themselves with cannon armed vehicles to be added to their inventory, meanwhile M113 since the beginning is exclusive infantry rides even the procurement is being sounded from Infantry school to copes with urban warfare trends and the need of tracked type to supplement Anoa.


No, the M113's and M109's were the result of a corrupted deal between a procurement company and a certain Indonesian general. When they arrived they were in such bad condition that the Calvary rejected them. It is highly unlikely that more would be purchased.


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Well yeah? You want the source from India itself? Take this
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.in...y-brahmos-secrets-pakistan-1358436-2018-10-08
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.time...sile-info-to-isi/amp_articleshow/66122019.cms
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.econ...g-around-brahmos/amp_articleshow/66132642.cms



Also in this thread
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/how-a-pakistani-spy-used-bots-to-lure-98-targets.623995/


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

*TNI-AU akan Gelar Latihan Pengeboman dengan Pesawat F-16 di Perairan Pacitan*
4 jam laluolehPacitanku-455 views




Empat unit pesawat tempur F-16 "Fighting Falcon" yang merupakan hibah dari Amerika Serikat mendarat di Pangkalan Udara TNI AU (Lanud) Iswahjudi Magetan. (Foto: Istimewa)


Pacitanku.com, PACITAN – Komando Operasi Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Udara (TNI-AU) II Pangkalan TNI AU Iswahjudi akan menggelar latihan pengeboman dengan pesawat tempur dengan pesawat F-16C/D dan T-50i yang berlokasi di laut selatan Pacitan.

Komandan Pangkalan TNI AU Iswahjudi Marsma TNI Widyargo Ikoputra dalam informasi yang diterima _Pacitanku.com_ pada Senin (4/11/2019) mengatakan kegiatan latihan tersebut sebagai salah satu program kerja dan anggaran Pangkalan TNI AU Iswahjudi tahun anggaran 2019.


Program kerja tersebut adalah tentang penyiapan kemampuan penerbang pesawat tempur F-16 dan T-50i di Lanud Iswawhyudi dalam melaksanakan pengeboman dengan sasaran di permukaan laut.

Sehingga, atas dasar itu, para penerbang TNI AU akan menggelar latihan pengeboman dengan sasaran di permukaan laut pada Kamis (7/11/2019) mulai pukul 18.00 WIB.

“Lanud Iswajudi akan mengadakan latihan pengeboman sasaran di permukaan laut dengan pesawat F-16C/D dan T-50i di laut sebelah selatan kota Pacitan kurang lebih 5 NM dari bibir pantai Pacitan dengan koordinat S. 08 derajat 14’40” E. 111 derajat 05’0”, pada ketinggian 0 sampai dengan 15 ribu kaki,”jelas Widyargo.

Lebih lanjut, Widyargo mengatakan dalam latihan ini menggunakan amunisi berupa bom MK-82 live dengan berat 250 Kilogram.

Atas kegiatan tersebut, Widyargo meminta bantuan pengamanan dan pemberitahuan kepada masyarakat sekitar daerah latihan oleh aparat territorial setempat.

“Apabila terjadi hal-hal yang tidak diinginkan (_incident/accident_) untuk segera diinformasikan ke Lanud Iswajudi tentang lokasi kejadian melalui nomor telepon 0351-869712,”pungkasnya.

Terpisah, Komandan Detasemen Meteorologi Lanud Iswahjudi Kapten Lek Muhamad Arfan saat dihubungi Pacitanku.com, Senin siang membenarkan rencana tersebut. “Betul mas (kegiatan tersebut-_red_),”katanya.

Arfan mengungkapkan, informasi tersebut disebarkan lebih awal agar masyarakat, utamanya para nelayan bisa mengantisipasi terkait rencana tersebut. “Kami infokan lebih awal mengingat nelayan supaya antisipasi dengan kegiatan tersebut,”jelas Arfan.

*Kebijakan Modernisasi Alutsista Laut Berbasis MEF Tahap III*

04 November 2019





Rudal jelajah permukaan ke darat BGM-109 Tomahawk dapat dipakai untuk mempersenjatai Iver Huitfeldt class (photo : The Drive)

Kebijakan pembangunan militer Indonesia pada tahun 2019 memasuki fase ketiga dalam kerangka Kebijakan Minimmum Essential Force (MEF). Diberitakan oleh Media Indonesia, Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto menyatakan secara keseluruhan pencapaian kebijakan MEF hingga tahun 2019 telah mencapai 72%. Kebijakan MEF dimulai sejak tahun 2009, terbagi dalam tiga fase yaitu fase pertama 2009-2014, fase kedua 2014-2019, dan fase ketiga 2019-2024. Kebijakan MEF didukung secara konsisten oleh anggaran pertahanan yang cenderung meningkat setiap tahunnya.

Memasuki fase ketiga MEF terdapat beberapa momentum yang menambah optimisme kebijakan akan tercapai secara penuh pada tahun 2024. Tahun 2019 merupakan kali kedua pemerintahan Presiden Joko Widodo, pemerintahan dijalankan oleh Kabinet Indonesia Maju. Presiden Joko Widodo menunjuk Prabowo Subianto menjadi Menteri Pertahanan menggantikan Ryamizard Ryacudu masa bakti 2019-2024. Momentum tersebut ditunjang dengan anggaran pertahanan tahun 2020 sebesar 126 Trilyun Rupiah, meningkat dari tahun 2019 sebesar 16%, anggaran tersebut merupakan 5% dari keseluruhan APBN. Dengan kenaikan anggaran pertahanan yang cenderung stabil, Indonesia menempati peringkat 26 negara-negara dengan anggaran pertahanan tertinggi di dunia (SIPRI, 2019). Kementerian Pertahanan mentargetkan dengan anggaran pertahanan yang ada, MEF dapat dipenuhi hingga tahun 2024.





Kapal Iver Huitfeldt class yang akan rencananya akan difungsikan oleh TNI AL untuk menjadi kapal Destroyer (image : Thales)

MEF merupakan kebijakan yang saling melengkapi antar variabel di dalamnya. Setidaknya terdapat empat elemen pembangun MEF yaitu Rematerialisasi, Pengadaan, Revitalisasi, dan Relokasi. Keempat elemen tersebut dikonsentrasikan pada titik yang disebut sebagai flash point yaitu bagian dari wilayah Indonesia yang diidentifikasi sebagai daerah yang memiliki potensi tinggi terjadinya berbagai ancaman aktual. Flash point menjadi dasar prioritas dibangunnya komposisi dan disposisi MEF secara bertahap dan berkesinambungan. Disebutkan dalam Buku Putih Pertahanan tahun 2018, kebijakan MEF tidak mengarah untuk arms race namun pemenuhan kebutuhan pertahanan minimal Indonesia.

Kebijakan MEF seyogyanya mengakomodasi berbagai kebijakan pertahanan terkait untuk mewujudkan kebijakan pembangunan pertahanan yang ideal. Salah satu kebijakan terkait dengan alutsista adalah kebijakan industri pertahanan dalam negeri melalui UU No.16 Tahun 2012. Dalam undang-undang tersebut diamanatkan kepada BUMN industri pertahanan menjadi lead integrator pembangunan alutsista. Lebih lanjut keputusan KKIP Kep/12/KKIP/XII/2013 menyebutkan PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) menjadi lead integrator pembangunan alutsista matra laut. Idealnya kebijakan MEF dibangun untuk mengakomodasi industri pertahanan dalam negeri, sehingga akan mewujudkan pembangunan pertahanan dengan didasarkan pada kemandirian industri pertahanan. Sinergi yang baik dan berkelanjutan didasarkan pada komitmen kuat antara pengguna (Kementerian Pertahanan) dengan industri pertahanan merupakan prasyarat bagi kemandirian industri pertahanan.





Kapal Sigma 10514 (PKR 105) yang difungsikan sebagai fregat TNI AL (photo : Damen)

Industri pertahanan yang mandiri merupakan visi yang harus dicapai. Tidak hanya untuk memenuhi kebutuhan dalam negeri, namun juga untuk kebutuhan ekspor. Kebijakan MEF seyogyanya dapat menjadi pendorong percepatan kemandirian industri pertahanan dengan cara pertama, pengadaan alutsista berbasis kapabilitas industri pertahanan dalam negeri. Kedua, jika industri pertahanan dalam negeri belum mampu memenuhi, maka pengadaan melalui produsen luar negeri, transfer of technology (ToT) kepada industri pertahanan dalam negeri menjadi prasyarat. ToT yang dilakukan akan menjadi dasar penguasaan teknologi alutsista di masa depan.

*Industri Pertahanan Dalam Negeri*

Hingga saat ini pemerintah relatif konsisten dalam komitmennya untuk memprioritaskan industri pertahanan dalam negeri bagi pengadaan alutsista. PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) mampu merealisasikan kontrak pengadaan Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR) 60 meter, Kapal Landing Platform Dock (LPD) 125 meter, Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit (BRS) 124 Meter, dan Kapal Selam Kelas Changbogo. Realisasi penyelesaian pembangunan dalam termin on schedule dan bahkan dalam kategori ahead delivery. Penguasaan teknologi kapal tersebut di atas dimiliki dengan skema ToT yang kemudian dikembangkan oleh sesuai dengan kebutuhan pengguna oleh PT PAL Indonesia (Persero). Ke depan, komitmen pemerintah akan skema tersebut harus tetap kuat untuk memastikan sustainabilitas industri pertahanan dalam negeri.





Kapal selam DSME 1400 yang sudah dibuat oleh PT PAL (photo : Merdeka)

Penguasaan teknologi oleh industri strategis bukanlah suatu hal yang sederhana. Negara telah melakukan investasi cukup besar terhadap PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) melalui Penyertaan Modal Negara (PMN). Investasi tersebut digunakan untuk menunjang keberhasilan penguasaan teknologi, ToT dan Transfer of Knowledge (ToK). Sebagaimana investasi lainnya, nilai tersebut seiring dengan berjalannya waktu mengalamai penyusutan akibat pengaruh depresiasi, amortisasi, dan lainnya yang dibebankan kepada overhead perusahaan. Investasi yang telah dilakukan harus diutilisasikan semaksimal mungkin untuk proyek-proyek berteknologi tinggi seperti LPD, PKR, Frigate, dan Kapal Selam untuk menjaga produktifitas dan sustainabilitas. Dalam investasi tersebut terdapat amanat rakyat bagi kemaslahatan dan persatuan Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia (NKRI).

Terdapat dua mekanisme penguasaan teknologi pertahanan, pertama melalui riset komprehensif dan kedua melalui skema ToT. Masing-masing memiliki keunggulan dan kelemahan. ToT dapat menjadi pilihan karena memiliki keunggulan mempersingkat lead time riset dan pengembangan. Apapun pilihan pemerintah, tujuan akhirnya adalah untuk mewujudkan kemandirian industri pertahanan dalam bingkai kepentingan nasional Bangsa Indonesia.





LPD 124 meter TNI AL (photo : PAL)

Berdasarkan kebutuhan TNI AL, terdapat wacana untuk mengakusisi dua unit kapal perang frigate kelas Iver Huitfeldt buatan Denmark. Menteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman Luhut Binsar Panjaitan diberitakan oleh jakartagreater.com dalam kesempatan silaturahmi dengan Paguyuban Purnawirawan TNI AL Jala Nusantara pada bulan Januari 2019 mengungkapkan akan dibangun dua unit frigate kelas Iver Huitfeldt di PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) dengan skema ToT. Pernyataan tersebut sesuai dengan amanat konstitusi mengenai industri pertahanan. Secara konstitusional diamatkan melalui melalui UU No.16 Tahun 2012. Dalam undang-undang tersebut BUMN industri pertahanan menjadi lead integrator pembangunan alutsista. Lebih lanjut keputusan KKIP Kep/12/KKIP/XII/2013 menyebutkan PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) menjadi lead integrator pembangunan alutsista matra laut. PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) memiliki pengalaman dan kapabilitas dalam kemitraan ToT, sekaligus kapabilitas pengembangan dan penyesuaian untuk penyesuaian kebutuhan TNI AL. Skema dan prosentase teknis ToT menjadi perhatian khusus nantinya, sejalan dengan kepentingan nasional Bangsa Indonesia.

Kemampuan jelajah samudera menjadi salah satu pertimbangan pengadaan frigate. Dilansir dari janes.com, Kapal tersebut memiliki spesifikasi panjang 138 meter, kecepatan maksimal 30 knot, dan awak kapal 165 personel. Kapal tersebut dapat dipersenjatai rudal jenis BGM-109 Tomahawk atau sejenisnya. Pengadaan tersebut akan semakin memperkuat TNI AL untuk melindungi wilayah NKRI dan menghadirkan efek gentar (deterence). Namun terdapat sebuah catatan yang harus menjadi perhatian pemerintah, prasyarat ToT menjadi amanat yang harus tetap konsisten untuk dijalankan.





Kapal Cepat Rudal KCR60 meter (photo : Terma)

Untuk memastikan penguasaan teknologi maju pertahanan oleh anak bangsa. PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) memiliki catatan keberhasilan dalam ToT sebelumnya seperti pada program Kapal Patroli Cepat (FPB), LPD, Patroli Kawal Rudal (PKR), dan Kapal Selam. PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) memiliki kesiapan untuk menjalankan program ToT dan memastikan penguasaan teknologi serta keberlanjutan produksi frigate kelas Iver Huitfeldt.

*Tantangan ke depan*

Tantangan bagi Pemerintah khususnya Kementerian Pertahanan adalah memastikan tercapainya target MEF tahap III sesuai dengan anggaran yang ada dan merumuskan kebijakan selanjutnya. Dalam menjalankan kebijakan MEF pemerintah harus tetap konsisten mengoptimalkan kapabilitas industri pertahanan dalam negeri sejalan dengan amanat konstitusi. Kebijakan impor alutsista dapat dilakukan jika industri pertahanan dalam negeri tidak memiliki kemampuan untuk menyediakan, namun setiap kebijakan pengadaan melalui impor mensyaratkan ToT dengan skema yang menguntungkan bagi Bangsa Indonesia.


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> *TNI-AU akan Gelar Latihan Pengeboman dengan Pesawat F-16 di Perairan Pacitan*
> 4 jam laluolehPacitanku-455 views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Empat unit pesawat tempur F-16 "Fighting Falcon" yang merupakan hibah dari Amerika Serikat mendarat di Pangkalan Udara TNI AU (Lanud) Iswahjudi Magetan. (Foto: Istimewa)
> 
> 
> Pacitanku.com, PACITAN – Komando Operasi Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Udara (TNI-AU) II Pangkalan TNI AU Iswahjudi akan menggelar latihan pengeboman dengan pesawat tempur dengan pesawat F-16C/D dan T-50i yang berlokasi di laut selatan Pacitan.
> 
> Komandan Pangkalan TNI AU Iswahjudi Marsma TNI Widyargo Ikoputra dalam informasi yang diterima _Pacitanku.com_ pada Senin (4/11/2019) mengatakan kegiatan latihan tersebut sebagai salah satu program kerja dan anggaran Pangkalan TNI AU Iswahjudi tahun anggaran 2019.
> 
> 
> Program kerja tersebut adalah tentang penyiapan kemampuan penerbang pesawat tempur F-16 dan T-50i di Lanud Iswawhyudi dalam melaksanakan pengeboman dengan sasaran di permukaan laut.
> 
> Sehingga, atas dasar itu, para penerbang TNI AU akan menggelar latihan pengeboman dengan sasaran di permukaan laut pada Kamis (7/11/2019) mulai pukul 18.00 WIB.
> 
> “Lanud Iswajudi akan mengadakan latihan pengeboman sasaran di permukaan laut dengan pesawat F-16C/D dan T-50i di laut sebelah selatan kota Pacitan kurang lebih 5 NM dari bibir pantai Pacitan dengan koordinat S. 08 derajat 14’40” E. 111 derajat 05’0”, pada ketinggian 0 sampai dengan 15 ribu kaki,”jelas Widyargo.
> 
> Lebih lanjut, Widyargo mengatakan dalam latihan ini menggunakan amunisi berupa bom MK-82 live dengan berat 250 Kilogram.
> 
> Atas kegiatan tersebut, Widyargo meminta bantuan pengamanan dan pemberitahuan kepada masyarakat sekitar daerah latihan oleh aparat territorial setempat.
> 
> “Apabila terjadi hal-hal yang tidak diinginkan (_incident/accident_) untuk segera diinformasikan ke Lanud Iswajudi tentang lokasi kejadian melalui nomor telepon 0351-869712,”pungkasnya.
> 
> Terpisah, Komandan Detasemen Meteorologi Lanud Iswahjudi Kapten Lek Muhamad Arfan saat dihubungi Pacitanku.com, Senin siang membenarkan rencana tersebut. “Betul mas (kegiatan tersebut-_red_),”katanya.
> 
> Arfan mengungkapkan, informasi tersebut disebarkan lebih awal agar masyarakat, utamanya para nelayan bisa mengantisipasi terkait rencana tersebut. “Kami infokan lebih awal mengingat nelayan supaya antisipasi dengan kegiatan tersebut,”jelas Arfan.
> 
> *Kebijakan Modernisasi Alutsista Laut Berbasis MEF Tahap III*
> 
> 04 November 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rudal jelajah permukaan ke darat BGM-109 Tomahawk dapat dipakai untuk mempersenjatai Iver Huitfeldt class (photo : The Drive)
> 
> Kebijakan pembangunan militer Indonesia pada tahun 2019 memasuki fase ketiga dalam kerangka Kebijakan Minimmum Essential Force (MEF). Diberitakan oleh Media Indonesia, Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto menyatakan secara keseluruhan pencapaian kebijakan MEF hingga tahun 2019 telah mencapai 72%. Kebijakan MEF dimulai sejak tahun 2009, terbagi dalam tiga fase yaitu fase pertama 2009-2014, fase kedua 2014-2019, dan fase ketiga 2019-2024. Kebijakan MEF didukung secara konsisten oleh anggaran pertahanan yang cenderung meningkat setiap tahunnya.
> 
> Memasuki fase ketiga MEF terdapat beberapa momentum yang menambah optimisme kebijakan akan tercapai secara penuh pada tahun 2024. Tahun 2019 merupakan kali kedua pemerintahan Presiden Joko Widodo, pemerintahan dijalankan oleh Kabinet Indonesia Maju. Presiden Joko Widodo menunjuk Prabowo Subianto menjadi Menteri Pertahanan menggantikan Ryamizard Ryacudu masa bakti 2019-2024. Momentum tersebut ditunjang dengan anggaran pertahanan tahun 2020 sebesar 126 Trilyun Rupiah, meningkat dari tahun 2019 sebesar 16%, anggaran tersebut merupakan 5% dari keseluruhan APBN. Dengan kenaikan anggaran pertahanan yang cenderung stabil, Indonesia menempati peringkat 26 negara-negara dengan anggaran pertahanan tertinggi di dunia (SIPRI, 2019). Kementerian Pertahanan mentargetkan dengan anggaran pertahanan yang ada, MEF dapat dipenuhi hingga tahun 2024.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kapal Iver Huitfeldt class yang akan rencananya akan difungsikan oleh TNI AL untuk menjadi kapal Destroyer (image : Thales)
> 
> MEF merupakan kebijakan yang saling melengkapi antar variabel di dalamnya. Setidaknya terdapat empat elemen pembangun MEF yaitu Rematerialisasi, Pengadaan, Revitalisasi, dan Relokasi. Keempat elemen tersebut dikonsentrasikan pada titik yang disebut sebagai flash point yaitu bagian dari wilayah Indonesia yang diidentifikasi sebagai daerah yang memiliki potensi tinggi terjadinya berbagai ancaman aktual. Flash point menjadi dasar prioritas dibangunnya komposisi dan disposisi MEF secara bertahap dan berkesinambungan. Disebutkan dalam Buku Putih Pertahanan tahun 2018, kebijakan MEF tidak mengarah untuk arms race namun pemenuhan kebutuhan pertahanan minimal Indonesia.
> 
> Kebijakan MEF seyogyanya mengakomodasi berbagai kebijakan pertahanan terkait untuk mewujudkan kebijakan pembangunan pertahanan yang ideal. Salah satu kebijakan terkait dengan alutsista adalah kebijakan industri pertahanan dalam negeri melalui UU No.16 Tahun 2012. Dalam undang-undang tersebut diamanatkan kepada BUMN industri pertahanan menjadi lead integrator pembangunan alutsista. Lebih lanjut keputusan KKIP Kep/12/KKIP/XII/2013 menyebutkan PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) menjadi lead integrator pembangunan alutsista matra laut. Idealnya kebijakan MEF dibangun untuk mengakomodasi industri pertahanan dalam negeri, sehingga akan mewujudkan pembangunan pertahanan dengan didasarkan pada kemandirian industri pertahanan. Sinergi yang baik dan berkelanjutan didasarkan pada komitmen kuat antara pengguna (Kementerian Pertahanan) dengan industri pertahanan merupakan prasyarat bagi kemandirian industri pertahanan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kapal Sigma 10514 (PKR 105) yang difungsikan sebagai fregat TNI AL (photo : Damen)
> 
> Industri pertahanan yang mandiri merupakan visi yang harus dicapai. Tidak hanya untuk memenuhi kebutuhan dalam negeri, namun juga untuk kebutuhan ekspor. Kebijakan MEF seyogyanya dapat menjadi pendorong percepatan kemandirian industri pertahanan dengan cara pertama, pengadaan alutsista berbasis kapabilitas industri pertahanan dalam negeri. Kedua, jika industri pertahanan dalam negeri belum mampu memenuhi, maka pengadaan melalui produsen luar negeri, transfer of technology (ToT) kepada industri pertahanan dalam negeri menjadi prasyarat. ToT yang dilakukan akan menjadi dasar penguasaan teknologi alutsista di masa depan.
> 
> *Industri Pertahanan Dalam Negeri*
> 
> Hingga saat ini pemerintah relatif konsisten dalam komitmennya untuk memprioritaskan industri pertahanan dalam negeri bagi pengadaan alutsista. PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) mampu merealisasikan kontrak pengadaan Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR) 60 meter, Kapal Landing Platform Dock (LPD) 125 meter, Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit (BRS) 124 Meter, dan Kapal Selam Kelas Changbogo. Realisasi penyelesaian pembangunan dalam termin on schedule dan bahkan dalam kategori ahead delivery. Penguasaan teknologi kapal tersebut di atas dimiliki dengan skema ToT yang kemudian dikembangkan oleh sesuai dengan kebutuhan pengguna oleh PT PAL Indonesia (Persero). Ke depan, komitmen pemerintah akan skema tersebut harus tetap kuat untuk memastikan sustainabilitas industri pertahanan dalam negeri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kapal selam DSME 1400 yang sudah dibuat oleh PT PAL (photo : Merdeka)
> 
> Penguasaan teknologi oleh industri strategis bukanlah suatu hal yang sederhana. Negara telah melakukan investasi cukup besar terhadap PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) melalui Penyertaan Modal Negara (PMN). Investasi tersebut digunakan untuk menunjang keberhasilan penguasaan teknologi, ToT dan Transfer of Knowledge (ToK). Sebagaimana investasi lainnya, nilai tersebut seiring dengan berjalannya waktu mengalamai penyusutan akibat pengaruh depresiasi, amortisasi, dan lainnya yang dibebankan kepada overhead perusahaan. Investasi yang telah dilakukan harus diutilisasikan semaksimal mungkin untuk proyek-proyek berteknologi tinggi seperti LPD, PKR, Frigate, dan Kapal Selam untuk menjaga produktifitas dan sustainabilitas. Dalam investasi tersebut terdapat amanat rakyat bagi kemaslahatan dan persatuan Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia (NKRI).
> 
> Terdapat dua mekanisme penguasaan teknologi pertahanan, pertama melalui riset komprehensif dan kedua melalui skema ToT. Masing-masing memiliki keunggulan dan kelemahan. ToT dapat menjadi pilihan karena memiliki keunggulan mempersingkat lead time riset dan pengembangan. Apapun pilihan pemerintah, tujuan akhirnya adalah untuk mewujudkan kemandirian industri pertahanan dalam bingkai kepentingan nasional Bangsa Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LPD 124 meter TNI AL (photo : PAL)
> 
> Berdasarkan kebutuhan TNI AL, terdapat wacana untuk mengakusisi dua unit kapal perang frigate kelas Iver Huitfeldt buatan Denmark. Menteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman Luhut Binsar Panjaitan diberitakan oleh jakartagreater.com dalam kesempatan silaturahmi dengan Paguyuban Purnawirawan TNI AL Jala Nusantara pada bulan Januari 2019 mengungkapkan akan dibangun dua unit frigate kelas Iver Huitfeldt di PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) dengan skema ToT. Pernyataan tersebut sesuai dengan amanat konstitusi mengenai industri pertahanan. Secara konstitusional diamatkan melalui melalui UU No.16 Tahun 2012. Dalam undang-undang tersebut BUMN industri pertahanan menjadi lead integrator pembangunan alutsista. Lebih lanjut keputusan KKIP Kep/12/KKIP/XII/2013 menyebutkan PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) menjadi lead integrator pembangunan alutsista matra laut. PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) memiliki pengalaman dan kapabilitas dalam kemitraan ToT, sekaligus kapabilitas pengembangan dan penyesuaian untuk penyesuaian kebutuhan TNI AL. Skema dan prosentase teknis ToT menjadi perhatian khusus nantinya, sejalan dengan kepentingan nasional Bangsa Indonesia.
> 
> Kemampuan jelajah samudera menjadi salah satu pertimbangan pengadaan frigate. Dilansir dari janes.com, Kapal tersebut memiliki spesifikasi panjang 138 meter, kecepatan maksimal 30 knot, dan awak kapal 165 personel. Kapal tersebut dapat dipersenjatai rudal jenis BGM-109 Tomahawk atau sejenisnya. Pengadaan tersebut akan semakin memperkuat TNI AL untuk melindungi wilayah NKRI dan menghadirkan efek gentar (deterence). Namun terdapat sebuah catatan yang harus menjadi perhatian pemerintah, prasyarat ToT menjadi amanat yang harus tetap konsisten untuk dijalankan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kapal Cepat Rudal KCR60 meter (photo : Terma)
> 
> Untuk memastikan penguasaan teknologi maju pertahanan oleh anak bangsa. PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) memiliki catatan keberhasilan dalam ToT sebelumnya seperti pada program Kapal Patroli Cepat (FPB), LPD, Patroli Kawal Rudal (PKR), dan Kapal Selam. PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) memiliki kesiapan untuk menjalankan program ToT dan memastikan penguasaan teknologi serta keberlanjutan produksi frigate kelas Iver Huitfeldt.
> 
> *Tantangan ke depan*
> 
> Tantangan bagi Pemerintah khususnya Kementerian Pertahanan adalah memastikan tercapainya target MEF tahap III sesuai dengan anggaran yang ada dan merumuskan kebijakan selanjutnya. Dalam menjalankan kebijakan MEF pemerintah harus tetap konsisten mengoptimalkan kapabilitas industri pertahanan dalam negeri sejalan dengan amanat konstitusi. Kebijakan impor alutsista dapat dilakukan jika industri pertahanan dalam negeri tidak memiliki kemampuan untuk menyediakan, namun setiap kebijakan pengadaan melalui impor mensyaratkan ToT dengan skema yang menguntungkan bagi Bangsa Indonesia.



*Seen tomahawk for iver*
Reaction: is that for real? Or just reporter with too much imagination?

*Read JKGR as narasumber*
Reaction:  emoticon "cape deeh.." kaskus


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> *Seen tomahawk for iver*
> Reaction: is that for real? Or just reporter with too much imagination?
> 
> *Read JKGR as narasumber*
> Reaction:  emoticon "cape deeh.." kaskus



The source is from PT PAL websites official 

http://pal.co.id/publikasi/artikel/1037


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> The source is from PT PAL websites official
> 
> http://pal.co.id/publikasi/artikel/1037


Sumbernya tadi ga ditulis, lagipula nama jkgr dikalangan Indonesia military enthusiasm udah gimana gitu...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> Sumbernya tadi ga ditulis, lagipula nama jkgr dikalangan Indonesia military enthusiasm udah gimana gitu...


My bad.


mandala said:


> Iinm Pindad is developing Tracked APC/IFV variants based from the Harimau Medium Tank.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Looking at the ig pic above looks like it will be modular.


My friend asked directly through DM's and this is the further information about pindad APC project


----------



## Kansel

Actually this is quite interesting why does we mention Tomahawk on iver eventho lacm isn't the main armament on iver it was SAM (essm-SM based on denmark iver) maybe we want to fit lacm into future heavy frigate? Lets see.


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Actually this is quite interesting why does we mention Tomahawk on iver eventho lacm isn't the main armament on iver it was SAM (essm-SM based on denmark iver) maybe we want to fit lacm into future heavy frigate? Lets see.


Seriously...
are we seriously pursuing tomahawk?
Will US give something like that to us?
Are we really need something like that?

Bukannya Indonesia bakalan terbentur aturan yang membatasi / melarang pembelian misil diatas 300 km?
( aturan apa gitu lupa ane namanya)


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> Seriously...
> are we seriously pursuing tomahawk?
> Will US give something like that to us?
> Are we really need something like that?
> 
> Bukannya Indonesia bakalan terbentur aturan yang membatasi / melarang pembelian misil diatas 300 km?
> ( aturan apa gitu lupa ane namanya)


Well idk but why does they mention lacm over sam tho? Riddle right there

Yeah MTCR, but im not sure if Tomahawk has export variant like what russian have limiting its range only at 300 km but enough to increase our naval fire support capabilities

Old Photos, at 2010-2011 Indonesia Army had evaluated two type MBT from eastern block T 72 and T 90.
This picture seems Indonesia Army evaluated India owned tank 





Sc:https://t.co/5Twq1mWJAi


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Well idk but why does they mention lacm over sam tho? Riddle right there
> 
> Yeah MTCR, but im not sure if Tomahawk has export variant like what russian have limiting its range only at 300 km but enough to increase our naval fire support capabilities
> 
> Old Photos, at 2010-2011 Indonesia Army had evaluated two type MBT from eastern block T 72 and T 90.
> This picture seems Indonesia Army evaluated India owned tank
> View attachment 587618
> 
> Sc:https://t.co/5Twq1mWJAi
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram





Kansel said:


> Well idk but why does they mention lacm over sam tho? Riddle right there
> 
> Yeah MTCR, but im not sure if Tomahawk has export variant like what russian have limiting its range only at 300 km but enough to increase our naval fire support capabilities
> 
> Old Photos, at 2010-2011 Indonesia Army had evaluated two type MBT from eastern block T 72 and T 90.
> This picture seems Indonesia Army evaluated India owned tank
> View attachment 587618
> 
> Sc:https://t.co/5Twq1mWJAi
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram




thankfully , we got the leo instead of T-90 or arjun .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Its IG so I'm feeling normal with the amount of toxicity and retards in the comment section.

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Also, discussing about KFX-IFX?

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

And at the same day (another one)

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Im waiting for US delegation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

umigami said:


> terbentur aturan yang membatasi / melarang pembelian misil diatas 300 km?
> ( aturan apa gitu lupa ane namanya)



There is no problem if the payload is reduced to under 500 Kg


----------



## Gundala

http://en.c4defence.com/Magazine/ıssue-77/89/48-49

For those of you who like reading, this article of China White Paper published July 2019 can be an interesting reading material. We can also relate on how ASEAN regional security and balance of power are going to be played out in a future (South China Sea). Its clear that China is not going anywhere from SCS and they are still expanding the force to protect its energy/trade/economic shipping line from Indian Ocean-Malaka Straight-SCS. We already know the One Belt One Road project scope. Their Air Force and Navy is to be build for this particular project, no wonder they keep building Carrier. Its not just that, they also building overseas port city to facilitate oil supply such as Future one at Gwadar that is close to Iranian border. So they have to maintain good relation with Iran which would make US uncomfortable.

For Indonesia, the east line of their shipping lane from Indian ocean to malaka straight can be balance out with Indian military force. I know we have proposed the security agreemant to "patrol" the area with trilateral force (India-Indonesia-Malaysia) to balance out the China power from east side. I am not sure how it went out, the last information I got Malaysian Government has not yet responded (It needs Malaysia approval as malaka straight is part of Malaysia security interest as well). I bet they have pressure from China to reject it, and we know how our Jiran Neighbor current military and economy condition. They cant even do anything with all those CCG roaming around their EEZ. I personally skeptical that Malaysia would be joining the security patrol plan with India, they just simply dont have the balls against the high tide.

SCS tension can escalate as the tension in middle east is also rising. Middle east oil is too important for the world, powerfull country trying to protect their oil supply line where the stronger one simply occupy it like US, Rusia do in Syria for example. This put a huge pressure to Indonesia to balance it out in SCS (ASEAN) as the shipping line is coming thru our Nation. Diplomatic/political steps has been taking place for us as the investment and economic cooperation increase between us and China. But it wont be enough if we dont have the military muscle to leverage our move. The increase of our military budget to around 5% of our APBN (and the highest nation budget allocation) shown that we are serious in facing this Indian Ocen-Malaka-SCS situation. But what about other ASEAN members? Hard to tell as most of them under heavy influence of China economically and politically. How about US? Well how about this news on recent ASEAN Summit in Bangkok

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-u-s-summit-after-trump-skips-bangkok-meeting

I dont know what the future will bring, all I know that from this day onward we have serious inbalance of power in ASEAN. I do hope that this second term of Jokowi get really serious in building our military muscle capacity and capability. More reason to get that Iver Project rolling dont you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Gundala said:


> http://en.c4defence.com/Magazine/ıssue-77/89/48-49
> 
> For those of you who like reading, this article of China White Paper published July 2019 can be an interesting reading material. We can also relate on how ASEAN regional security and balance of power are going to be played out in a future (South China Sea). Its clear that China is not going anywhere from SCS and they are still expanding the force to protect its energy/trade/economic shipping line from Indian Ocean-Malaka Straight-SCS. We already know the One Belt One Road project scope. Their Air Force and Navy is to be build for this particular project, no wonder they keep building Carrier. Its not just that, they also building overseas port city to facilitate oil supply such as Future one at Gwadar that is close to Iranian border. So they have to maintain good relation with Iran which would make US uncomfortable.
> 
> For Indonesia, the east line of their shipping lane from Indian ocean to malaka straight can be balance out with Indian military force. I know we have proposed the security agreemant to "patrol" the area with trilateral force (India-Indonesia-Malaysia) to balance out the China power from east side. I am not sure how it went out, the last information I got Malaysian Government has not yet responded (It needs Malaysia approval as malaka straight is part of Malaysia security interest as well). I bet they have pressure from China to reject it, and we know how our Jiran Neighbor current military and economy condition. They cant even do anything with all those CCG roaming around their EEZ. I personally skeptical that Malaysia would be joining the security patrol plan with India, they just simply dont have the balls against the high tide.
> 
> SCS tension can escalate as the tension in middle east is also rising. Middle east oil is too important for the world, powerfull country trying to protect their oil supply line where the stronger one simply occupy it like US, Rusia do in Syria for example. This put a huge pressure to Indonesia to balance it out in SCS (ASEAN) as the shipping line is coming thru our Nation. Diplomatic/political steps has been taking place for us as the investment and economic cooperation increase between us and China. But it wont be enough if we dont have the military muscle to leverage our move. The increase of our military budget to around 5% of our APBN (and the highest nation budget allocation) shown that we are serious in facing this Indian Ocen-Malaka-SCS situation. But what about other ASEAN members? Hard to tell as most of them under heavy influence of China economically and politically. How about US? Well how about this news on recent ASEAN Summit in Bangkok
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-u-s-summit-after-trump-skips-bangkok-meeting
> 
> I dont know what the future will bring, all I know that from this day onward we have serious inbalance of power in ASEAN. I do hope that this second term of Jokowi get really serious in building our military muscle capacity and capability. More reason to get that Iver Project rolling dont you think?


8
The trilateral patrol in malacca strait only involved ID-MY-TH, it actually just a coordinated patrol which ID-MY-TH patrol their own waters, ID refused India desire to join the patrol. CMIIW.


----------



## Gundala

Yes you are right. I cant find the old link source, but there was a talk about India-MY-INA cooperation to secure the Malacca straight from Andaman sea (the Malacca gate) to the straight. I was just interested to see the MY respond to that idea before, but the result is as expected. That was before we sidelined the idea of India joining in but instead giving India access to Sabang port

https://www.hindustantimes.com/indi...t-of-sabang/story-KPXWKy7PGAHFUi0jCL26yJ.html

So Im not sure if it was a serious proposal or just "test the water kinda thing". Anyway I was hoping Russia play a bigger role to balance it but somehow our former/current govt show less interest on it.


----------



## Kansel

Selasa 05 November 2019, 12:40 WIB

*Persiapkan Arah Industri Pertahanan, Prabowo Kunjungi Pindad Besok*
*Lisye Sri Rahayu* - detikNews




Prabowo Subianto (Foto: Rengga Sancaya-detikcom)
*Jakarta *- Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto bersama Wamenhan Sakti Wahyu Trenggono bakal mengunjungi PT Pindad besok. Trenggono mengatakan dirinya dan Prabowo ingin menentukan arah industri pertahanan secara menyeluruh.

"Rencana hari Rabu (6/11) baru mau ke Pindad," ujar Trenggono, Selasa (5/11/2019).

*Baca juga: *Prabowo Pimpin Rapat Koordinasi Kemhan Hari Ini




Foto: Sakti Wahyu Trenggono (Andhika Prasetia/detikcom)

Trenggono enggan membocorkan apa saja yang bakal dicek oleh dirinya dan Prabowo dalam kunjungan itu. Namun, Trenggono mengatakan kunjungan ke Pindad ditujukan sebagai bahan persiapan menentukan arah industri pertahanan.



"Setelah hari Rabu baru bisa menentukan arah industri pertahanan secara menyeluruh," kata Trenggono.

*Baca juga: *Fadli Zon: Saya yang Pertama Kali Usulkan Prabowo Jadi Menhan


Dia mengatakan Prabowo dan dirinya terus melakukan koordinasi dengan lembaga yang terkait dengan kinerja Kemhan. PT Pindad sendiri merupakan perusahaan BUMN yang bergerak dalam bidang Alutsista (Alat Utama Sistem Persenjataan).

"Sejak pelantikan terus mendampingi Menhan koordinasi dengan lembaga terkait di bawah Kementerian Pertahanan," tuturnya.


----------



## Nike

Gundala said:


> Yes you are right. I cant find the old link source, but there was a talk about India-MY-INA cooperation to secure the Malacca straight from Andaman sea (the Malacca gate) to the straight. I was just interested to see the MY respond to that idea before, but the result is as expected. That was before we sidelined the idea of India joining in but instead giving India access to Sabang port
> 
> https://www.hindustantimes.com/indi...t-of-sabang/story-KPXWKy7PGAHFUi0jCL26yJ.html
> 
> So Im not sure if it was a serious proposal or just "test the water kinda thing". Anyway I was hoping Russia play a bigger role to balance it but somehow our former/current govt show less interest on it.



We dont give them access to Sabang ports militarily, we just accepting their propose to co developt sabang commercially. This Indian media is far worse compared to what we had

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

jek_sperrow said:


> it actually just a coordinated patrol which ID-MY-TH patrol their own waters, ID refused India desire to join the patrol. CMIIW.



Wait the sec there, *lets not spinning things beyond it's context!
*
As you had stated yourself, the so-called joint patrol is merely coordinated patrol rather than actual joint patrol.
And there is no refusal from Indonesia toward India either, because the nature of the patrol mean India merely limited within Andaman Sea while making port of call at Sabang. However exchange of information and other cooperation can always be done without the need of physical presence.



Nike said:


> We dont give them access to Sabang ports militarily, we just accepting their propose to co developt sabang commercially. This Indian media is far worse compared to what we had



If you think that bad, you should see the Indian posters at IDF forum. Most of them hate us (Indonesian) and using religion hatred narrative to do so.



Gundala said:


> Anyway I was hoping Russia play a bigger role to balance it but somehow our former/current govt show less interest on it.



The Russian is just too pricky. And their main interest is at Biak due to it strategic geographic for orbital launch. And got to admit *compare to any other place on Earth, Biak is the MOST strategically placed for orbital launch.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NEKONEKO

trishna_amṛta said:


> As you had stated yourself, the so-called joint patrol is merely coordinated patrol rather than actual joint patrol.
> And there is no refusal from Indonesia toward India either, because the nature of the patrol mean India merely limited within Andaman Sea while making port of call at Sabang. However exchange of information and other cooperation can always be done without the need of physical presence.


Yes its actually not a joint patrol, i think the politicians like how 'joint patrol' sounds ( maybe).
I am a bit wrong, it was actually quadrilateral between ID-SG-TH-MY. ( i only remember the news is about how india is 'misunderstand' about the extent of the patrol and that its not possible for them to patrol malacca).

*Indonesia Told India Its Quest to Join Malacca Strait Patrols Isn't Feasible*
_*New Delhi:* About three weeks before Indian and Indonesian leaders sat down for talks in Jakarta on Tuesday, Indonesian experts had explained to their Indian counterparts that New Delhi’s quest to join the Malacca Strait Patrol (MSP) was “not feasible

Established in 2004, the MSP is a quadrilateral arrangement between *Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore and Thailand* for intelligence exchange, coordinated air (eye-in-the-sky) and sea patrol through the vital straits.

A highly-placed diplomatic source said that whenever India had brought up the issue of joining the MSP with Indonesia in the past, Jakarta had stated *New Delhi did not either understand or delineate its role clearly*.

Constructed as a “loose mechanism”, MSP members *do not even conduct joint patrols*. Instead, they take part in “coordinated patrols”, with each country staying in their own territorial waters.

When the Indian experts indicated that the Indian Navy expected to hold patrols inside the straits, the Indonesians pointed out that they never ventured into Malaysian or Singaporean waters.
https://thewire.in/diplomacy/india-indonesia-malacca-strait-patrol
_


trishna_amṛta said:


> The Russian is just too pricky. And their main interest is at Biak due to it strategic geographic for orbital launch. And got to admit *compare to any other place on Earth, Biak is the MOST strategically placed for orbital launch.*


I prefer Central Sulawesi (just a little bit) than biak(maybe Russia interested with biak but for Indonesia i prefer we choose Sulawesi), its just that biak kinda remote place, meanwhile in Sulawesi there is huge population and have industrial capabilities even tho can't be compared with java, for long term it will be better for space launch from there(equator area) and also to build space industries(satellite, rocket fuel, rocket parts factory etc) to support it, and also it have sea in the eastern part of it, albeit its more crowded than the water around biak.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Why would anyone let India patrol Straits of Malacca?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Why would anyone let India patrol Straits of Malacca?



No one let them, they are quite adventurous and more look like ravenous wolves if not attended properly


----------



## trishna_amṛta

jek_sperrow said:


> I prefer Central Sulawesi (just a little bit) than biak(maybe Russia interested with biak but for Indonesia i prefer we choose Sulawesi), its just that biak kinda remote place, meanwhile in Sulawesi there is huge population and have industrial capabilities even tho can't be compared with java, for long term it will be better for space launch from there(equator area) and also to build space industries(satellite, rocket fuel, rocket parts factory etc) to support it, and also it have sea in the eastern part of it, albeit its more crowded than the water around biak.



The basin area of _Gulf of Tomini_ is pledge by earthquakes, not to mention there are populated area under the possible flight path. While at Biak it's a clear flight path with only the Pacific Ocean below. So far the most strategic spaceport in term of geographic position is the_ Centre Spatial Guyanais _(Guiana Space Centre) and it has no competitor in term of better geographic position.

A spaceport doesn't need to have industrial complex nearby (although it would be preferable), however every pieces of equipment's could be ferried by ships and assemble on site.


----------



## MacanJawa

Kansel said:


> Well idk but why does they mention lacm over sam tho? Riddle right there
> 
> Yeah MTCR, but im not sure if Tomahawk has export variant like what russian have limiting its range only at 300 km but enough to increase our naval fire support capabilities
> 
> Old Photos, at 2010-2011 Indonesia Army had evaluated two type MBT from eastern block T 72 and T 90.
> This picture seems Indonesia Army evaluated India owned tank
> View attachment 587618
> 
> Sc:https://t.co/5Twq1mWJAi
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



nice T-72


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Anyone in here have info about this? I just barely know about this. Is it another cooperation?


----------



## Ruhnama

N


Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Anyone in here have info about this? I just barely know about this. Is it another cooperation?


Nurol ejder 4x4?

https://www.indomiliter.com/ejder-yalcin-4x4-penantang-baru-di-kelas-ranpur-mrap/

Likely only just for promotion in expo.
Ejder user is turk, georgia and azeri also uzbek as i know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

anggaran gaji dan pensiun serta tunjangan macam macam personnel TNI itu makan porsi terlalu besar dari seluruh anggaran TNI. Harusnya dari dulu direformasi sistem rekrutmen dan pensiun TNI. Contoh aja, seandainya 40-60 persen anggota TNI terutama pangkat NCO kebawah diambil dari program prajurit kontrak yang setiap prajurit dikasih kontrak dinas selama antara 5-8-10 tahun, yang mana mereka yang selesai dinas dikasih benefit berupa beasiswa kuliah S1 di universitas negeri yang ditunjuk dan sertifikat rekomendasi pekerjaan berdasarkan ketrampilan (contoh bila rekruit berasal dari unit perawatan ranpur mereka bisa dapet sertifikat montir dsb) serta uang tunjangan akhir dinas, akan banyak pos yang dihemat terutama tunjangan kepangkatan, tunjangan dinas anggota hingga uang pensiun bulanan untuk para veteran. Dan gaji yang diberikan ke rekrutmen juga pastinya akan maksimum gaji kelas NCO macam kopral. Dari situ juga, para personel yang selesai dinas/kontrak dapat dimasukkan dalam komponen cadangan (reserve units) selama 10 tahun setelah tanggal berakhir dinas mereka, disitu mereka bisa diwajibkan untuk lapor kesiapan fisik dan mental serta outbound training selama dua atau tiga hari pada jangka setiap sekian bulan ke unit korem/koramil terdekat dengan domisili mereka untuk penyegaran ketrampilan dan disiplin mereka , yang mana lebih berguna dan lebih terlatih ketimbang program bela negara dan ngelatih ormas ga jelas. Disitu juga akan lebih jelas TNI akan lebih banyak tamtama dan NCO ketimbang perwira sehingga mengurangi resiko perwira tanpa jobs. 

Cuman curhat gua aja.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> anggaran gaji dan pensiun serta tunjangan macam macam personnel TNI itu makan porsi terlalu besar dari seluruh anggaran TNI. Harusnya dari dulu direformasi sistem rekrutmen dan pensiun TNI. Contoh aja, seandainya 40-60 persen anggota TNI terutama pangkat NCO kebawah diambil dari program prajurit kontrak yang setiap prajurit dikasih kontrak dinas selama antara 5-8-10 tahun, yang mana mereka yang selesai dinas dikasih benefit berupa beasiswa kuliah S1 di universitas negeri yang ditunjuk dan sertifikat rekomendasi pekerjaan berdasarkan ketrampilan (contoh bila rekruit berasal dari unit perawatan ranpur mereka bisa dapet sertifikat montir dsb) serta uang tunjangan akhir dinas, akan banyak pos yang dihemat terutama tunjangan kepangkatan, tunjangan dinas anggota hingga uang pensiun bulanan untuk para veteran. Dan gaji yang diberikan ke rekrutmen juga pastinya akan maksimum gaji kelas NCO macam kopral. Dari situ juga, para personel yang selesai dinas/kontrak dapat dimasukkan dalam komponen cadangan (reserve units) selama 10 tahun setelah tanggal berakhir dinas mereka, disitu mereka bisa diwajibkan untuk lapor kesiapan fisik dan mental serta outbound training selama dua atau tiga hari pada jangka setiap sekian bulan ke unit korem/koramil terdekat dengan domisili mereka untuk penyegaran ketrampilan dan disiplin mereka , yang mana lebih berguna dan lebih terlatih ketimbang program bela negara dan ngelatih ormas ga jelas. Disitu juga akan lebih jelas TNI akan lebih banyak tamtama dan NCO ketimbang perwira sehingga mengurangi resiko perwira tanpa jobs.
> 
> Cuman curhat gua aja.....



NCO based military kayak tentara amerika
Apalagi kalau diakhir tugas dikasih kesempatan kuliah ya pasti mau mau aja.


----------



## Nike

Ruhnama said:


> NCO based military kayak tentara amerika
> Apalagi kalau diakhir tugas dikasih kesempatan kuliah ya pasti mau mau aja.



Lebih murah ngasih uang saku akhir tiga bulan sd lima bulan gaji pokok plus beasiswa kuliah dibanding ngasih tunjangan pensiun bulanan sampai meninggal.... 

Selain itu bakalan ningkatin produktivitas ekonomi dan skill para lulusan SMA yg ngikutin program prajurit kontrak model US Army. Kalau ngikutin model Wamil ala Korsel dan Singapore gak cocok karena Indonesia negara besar yang jumlah penduduk diatas 260 juta.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

Nike said:


> anggaran gaji dan pensiun serta tunjangan macam macam personnel TNI itu makan porsi terlalu besar dari seluruh anggaran TNI. Harusnya dari dulu direformasi sistem rekrutmen dan pensiun TNI. Contoh aja, seandainya 40-60 persen anggota TNI terutama pangkat NCO kebawah diambil dari program prajurit kontrak yang setiap prajurit dikasih kontrak dinas selama antara 5-8-10 tahun, yang mana mereka yang selesai dinas dikasih benefit berupa beasiswa kuliah S1 di universitas negeri yang ditunjuk dan sertifikat rekomendasi pekerjaan berdasarkan ketrampilan (contoh bila rekruit berasal dari unit perawatan ranpur mereka bisa dapet sertifikat montir dsb) serta uang tunjangan akhir dinas, akan banyak pos yang dihemat terutama tunjangan kepangkatan, tunjangan dinas anggota hingga uang pensiun bulanan untuk para veteran. Dan gaji yang diberikan ke rekrutmen juga pastinya akan maksimum gaji kelas NCO macam kopral. Dari situ juga, para personel yang selesai dinas/kontrak dapat dimasukkan dalam komponen cadangan (reserve units) selama 10 tahun setelah tanggal berakhir dinas mereka, disitu mereka bisa diwajibkan untuk lapor kesiapan fisik dan mental serta outbound training selama dua atau tiga hari pada jangka setiap sekian bulan ke unit korem/koramil terdekat dengan domisili mereka untuk penyegaran ketrampilan dan disiplin mereka , yang mana lebih berguna dan lebih terlatih ketimbang program bela negara dan ngelatih ormas ga jelas. Disitu juga akan lebih jelas TNI akan lebih banyak tamtama dan NCO ketimbang perwira sehingga mengurangi resiko perwira tanpa jobs.
> 
> Cuman curhat gua aja.....


Iya ya, kok bisa perwira ampe bejibun...


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> Lebih murah ngasih uang saku akhir tiga bulan sd lima bulan gaji pokok plus beasiswa kuliah dibanding ngasih tunjangan pensiun bulanan sampai meninggal....
> 
> Selain itu bakalan ningkatin produktivitas ekonomi dan skill para lulusan SMA yg ngikutin program prajurit kontrak model US Army. Kalau ngikutin model Wamil ala Korsel dan Singapore gak cocok karena Indonesia negara besar yang jumlah penduduk diatas 260 juta.


Nah ini gw seneng, out of the box thinking. Seperti kata Ruhmana macam Amerika gitu. Tapi semua kembali lagi ke kesiapan ekonomi negara dalam hal kesempatan kerja seandainya mereka selesai masa kontrak. Budget gede tapi kalau 55% lebih buat bayar gaji ya tetep susah buat investasi asset. Berita kemarin yang bilang banyak perwira yg ga dapet posisi juga bikin miris, perwira itu bisa saja minta pensiun dini dan kerja di tempat lain, nyatanya mereka lebih milih tetap di TNI dengan berbagai alasan. Mungkin saja bingung mau kerja apa. Intinya sayang bener SDM terlatih seperti itu ga ada kerjaan. Tapi kalau dilihat potret kita secara keseluruhan ya sama aja sih, itu insinyur2 yang terkenal di luar negripun disini jg ga ada kerjaan tapi direbutin sama perusahaan luar negri. So intinya kayaknya kesempatan kerja yg masih kurang buat migrasi perwira/pati ke sipil.

Yang pasti harus ada terobosan baru di manajemen personalia TNI, pernah gw baca kita kekurangan prajurit tp kelebihan perwira. Entah itu benar apa salah....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Gundala said:


> pernah gw baca kita kekurangan prajurit tp kelebihan perwira. Entah itu benar apa salah....


It is.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Gundala

This Korean Defense Industry development is impressive. Supported by advance commercial electronic/manufacture/metalurgy, global scale industry with integrated supply chain it wont be a surprise if they pretty soon surpass the Israeli in terms of technology advancement. Perhaps the only advantage Israel has for now is they actually using it in war/battle proven. 

What impress me is the integrated mass and the CMS room for their future destroyer. But looking at it the future combat would not be about missiles, but more likey Electronic Warfare. With all those integrated electronic system that destroyer cant do shit if a hacker can sneak in. Its going to be interesting to see how future combat warfare going to be if the attacker and defender has the same capability. If the old combat include SOF on day one then perhaps the future combat would be "Hacker" SOF on the day one


----------



## HellFireIndo

Gundala said:


> This Korean Defense Industry development is impressive. Supported by advance commercial electronic/manufacture/metalurgy, global scale industry with integrated supply chain it wont be a surprise if they pretty soon surpass the Israeli in terms of technology advancement. Perhaps the only advantage Israel has for now is they actually using it in war/battle proven.
> 
> What impress me is the integrated mass and the CMS room for their future destroyer. But looking at it the future combat would not be about missiles, but more likey Electronic Warfare. With all those integrated electronic system that destroyer cant do shit if a hacker can sneak in. Its going to be interesting to see how future combat warfare going to be if the attacker and defender has the same capability. If the old combat include SOF on day one then perhaps the future combat would be "Hacker" SOF on the day one


I've always been supportive of South Korea-Indonesia cooperation in the defense industry, could be the best choice we made in our modernization effort.

It is kinda "dilemmatic" that TNI-Polri is something of a "Warrior Caste" with vast majority of it's personnel is permanent which means they would stay inside the institution for the rest of their life, using the Military budget for their pay and accommodation that includes their families. But then, i still kinda see some positive aspect that it maintains TNI personnel's professionalism and almost completely "converted" them from a citizen to a full-time career soldier.


----------



## Raduga

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

So .... su-35 reduced to 5 planes only ... or does it meam this year we receive that 11 planes and order 5 more in 2020-2024 timeline to make it 1 squadrons ?

And its looks like f-16 would get CFT upgrade , nice to see that , but im really hope our government atleast pushed the deal to atleast 3-4 squadrons , maybe US will give 1 additional used f-16d squadron for free if we ask them

Wonder what we choose for satuan penembak long range SAM


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> So .... su-35 reduced to 5 planes only ... or does it meam this year we receive that 11 planes and order 5 more in 2020-2024 timeline to make it 1 squadrons ?
> 
> And its looks like f-16 would get CFT upgrade , nice to see that , but im really hope our government atleast pushed the deal to atleast 3-4 squadrons , maybe US will give 1 additional used f-16d squadron for free if we ask them
> 
> Wonder what we choose for satuan penembak long range SAM


Damn baru mau ngasih post an nya kesalip gw

Everthing in the list is hard to understand especially on tanker and awacs from 4-4 into 2-2 unit?

About su 35 probably additional unit according to this http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?id=828962


Tuns out it was renbut (rencana kebutuhan) ,5 F-5E replacer, it was additional su 35 order 11->16 unit is that means we increasing tanker & awacs into 6-6 unit? I hope so.

Damn AU going to purchase chinook im curious is it for paskhas? Oh about lorad ofc it will be nato made one (patriot)?


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Damn baru mau ngasih post an nya kesalip gw
> 
> Everthing in the list is hard to understand especially on tanker and awacs from 4-4 into 2-2 unit?
> 
> About su 35 probably additional unit according to this http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?id=828962
> 
> 12 pengganti heli B47? What the f*ck is B47? This list is fricking weird
> 
> Tuns out it was renbut (rencana kebutuhan) ,5 F-5E replacer, it was additional su 35 order 11->16 unit is that means we increasing tanker & awacs into 6-6 unit? I hope so.
> 
> Damn AU going to purchase chinook im curious is it for paskhas? Oh about lorad ofc it will be nato made one (patriot)?


Bell 47





Probably replaced by another colibri


----------



## Gundala

Raduga said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> So .... su-35 reduced to 5 planes only ... or does it meam this year we receive that 11 planes and order 5 more in 2020-2024 timeline to make it 1 squadrons ?
> 
> And its looks like f-16 would get CFT upgrade , nice to see that , but im really hope our government atleast pushed the deal to atleast 3-4 squadrons , maybe US will give 1 additional used f-16d squadron for free if we ask them
> 
> Wonder what we choose for satuan penembak long range SAM


I think they means 5 more SU35 for F5 replacement. Like I said real F5 replacement should be Air Superiority fighter as its role/function and operational requirements of air force.

What caught my eyes is 21 LIFT & 8 COIN? Really? More likely these 2 would be pushed back for after 2024

And as I predicted 2 tanker & 2 AEW for a start, this one is reasonable numbers. No need for more AEW if we dont have enough avaiable fighters. With airforce readyness of 60% that 2 AEW & tankers should do just fine. Perhaps after 2024 we could add few more


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> So .... su-35 reduced to 5 planes only ... or does it meam this year we receive that 11 planes and order 5 more in 2020-2024 timeline to make it 1 squadrons ?
> 
> And its looks like f-16 would get CFT upgrade , nice to see that , but im really hope our government atleast pushed the deal to atleast 3-4 squadrons , maybe US will give 1 additional used f-16d squadron for free if we ask them
> 
> Wonder what we choose for satuan penembak long range SAM


They write f-16 for f-16
Why they write "f5 replacements" for su35, not sure yet?


----------



## Chestnut

T


Gundala said:


> This Korean Defense Industry development is impressive. Supported by advance commercial electronic/manufacture/metalurgy, global scale industry with integrated supply chain it wont be a surprise if they pretty soon surpass the Israeli in terms of technology advancement. Perhaps the only advantage Israel has for now is they actually using it in war/battle proven.
> 
> What impress me is the integrated mass and the CMS room for their future destroyer. But looking at it the future combat would not be about missiles, but more likey Electronic Warfare. With all those integrated electronic system that destroyer cant do shit if a hacker can sneak in. Its going to be interesting to see how future combat warfare going to be if the attacker and defender has the same capability. If the old combat include SOF on day one then perhaps the future combat would be "Hacker" SOF on the day one



Their industry is booming because it's not nationalized and are encouraged to compete locally and abroad for contracts.

There's a reason why PAL and PTDI has more foreign orders than Pindad. Both PAL and PTDI has to compete with local shipyards and intentional aircraft manufacturers thus forcing them to constantly innovate. Pindad does not have any sort of local competition and the government is obligated to buy from them, thus resulting in their rather stagnant development (simply copying stuff instead of actually having R&D). If you want our defense industry to grow, we need to denationalize the big 3 and allow local companies to compete on even footing.

Competition is good for business.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Gundala said:


> I think they means 5 more SU35 for F5 replacement. Like I said real F5 replacement should be Air Superiority fighter as its role/function and operational requirements of air force.
> 
> What caught my eyes is 21 LIFT & 8 COIN? Really? More likely these 2 would be pushed back for after 2024
> 
> And as I predicted 2 tanker & 2 AEW for a start, this one is reasonable numbers. No need for more AEW if we dont have enough avaiable fighters. With airforce readyness of 60% that 2 AEW & tankers should do just fine. Perhaps after 2024 we could add few more


Fairly sure it's supposed to replace the hawks and add more Tucanos.


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Lebih murah ngasih uang saku akhir tiga bulan sd lima bulan gaji pokok plus beasiswa kuliah dibanding ngasih tunjangan pensiun bulanan sampai meninggal....
> 
> Selain itu bakalan ningkatin produktivitas ekonomi dan skill para lulusan SMA yg ngikutin program prajurit kontrak model US Army. Kalau ngikutin model Wamil ala Korsel dan Singapore gak cocok karena Indonesia negara besar yang jumlah penduduk diatas 260 juta.



Secara ga langsung, bikin anak SMA mau gabung tentara lebih banyak plus bisa jadi mahasiswa dibiayai. Asik kan hehehhe

Tentunya pendidikan yang lebih tinggi diharapkan meningkatkan mutu orangnya sendiri(lebih visioner dsb)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

new mindef inspecting CN-235 MPA , that one mockups/scale model had torpedo pylon , looks like based on the new n-235 testbed prototype ? .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

I have photos about AL&AD renbut (rencana kebutuhan) but it was blurry as hell i will share it here hoping someone can increas the resolution of the pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LtMaverick

Raduga said:


> new mindef inspecting CN-235 MPA , that one mockups/scale model had torpedo pylon , looks like based on the new n-235 testbed prototype ? .
> View attachment 587927
> View attachment 587930
> 
> View attachment 587928



as far as i remember i think it was an Indonesian variant of ac235. with 2 stub wing pylon on each side. along with torpedo and rocket launcher on It's stub wing, and there's also 30mm cannon on the left side of the plane


----------



## Raduga

not related to any news , but aside from iver , imagine our naval fleet like this scale model
















well ..... people are free to dream afterall . 

sc :https://www.scalemodelsweston.com/project/damen-schelde-sigma-10514/


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> new mindef inspecting CN-235 MPA , that one mockups/scale model had torpedo pylon , looks like based on the new n-235 testbed prototype ? .
> View attachment 587927
> View attachment 587930
> 
> View attachment 587928



Prabowo is much eager to look at platform and hardware system compared previous Mindef

Meanwhile....


*Military chief discloses details on defense concept for new capital*
1 minute ago





House of Representatives' (DPR's) Commission I held a hearing with National Defense Forces (TNI) Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto at the Parliament Building in Jakarta on Wednesday (Imam B)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - National Defense Forces (TNI) Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto shed light on the concept of defense system in Indonesia’s new capital city at a hearing with the House of Representatives’ (DPR’s) Commission I in Jakarta, Wednesday.

The defense system must be prepared in a matured manner since during a state of war, the capital will be targeted in the enemy attack, he remarked.

"In a state of crisis or war, the capital city of a country will become a center of gravity that will certainly be attacked by the enemy to its full strength. Hence, the development of a defense system in the capital city of a country is something of absolute importance for Indonesia," he stated.

Related news: Defense Minister to inventorize issues to strengthen national defense

In the defense field, the air defense identification zone (Adis) and restricted and prohibited area must draw attention in line with Government Regulation No. 4 of 2018 on Indonesian Air Territory Security, he remarked.

*He attached significance to the show of military force capable of thwarting any form of threat and the development of a defense system capable of warding off guided missile attacks, enemy warplanes, rockets, cyber sabotage infiltration, chemical biology, and nuclear radioactivity.*

In addition, it must adopt routes to mobilize military strength involving the army, naval, and air force personnel as preparations for a contingency plan and VVIP evacuation route, he explained.

In relocating TNI personnel to the new capital of the country in East Kalimantan Province, theTNI units and military base will be situated in Penajam Paser Utara along with the presidential palace, parliament building, ministries/state institutions, and embassies of friendly countries.

Related news: Prabowo vows to strengthen military weaponry defense system 

Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/13...es-details-on-defense-concept-for-new-capital

Luckily Chief of Armed forces quite sane enough to said the threat assessment is may came from many spectrum in which need comprehensive array of defense arrangement not exclusively to cater the threat came from caveman with rifles like our highness and then just need Super Tucano coupled with C4ISR mode and so on @Chestnut said before. So what if you got top notch C4ISR network and hardware when you dont have meaningful firepower and latent high end platform to show off your capability?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*TNI: Ibu Kota Baru Harus Tangkal Rudal hingga Senjata Kimia*
CNN Indonesia
Rabu, 06/11/2019 16:16
Bagikan :




Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto. (Foto: ANTARA FOTO/Hafidz Mubarak A)




Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Panglima Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto mengatakan kekuatan militer dalam sistem pertahanan di ibu kota Indonesia yang baru harus mampu mengantisipasi ancaman kejahatan siber hingga serangan senjata kimia.

Penangkal serangan udara dan rudal juga mesti dibangun dalam sistem pertahanan di ibu kota baru.

Menurutnya, konsep pertahanan di ibu kota Indonesia yang baru harus dipersiapkan dengan matang. Tujuannya jelas, untuk mengantisipasi situasi darurat perang.


"Gelar kekuatan militer yang mampu menghadapi segala bentuk ancaman. Pembangunan sistem pertahanan penangkal serangan rudal, pesawat udara musuh, roket, infiltran sabotase siber, serta ancaman _chemical biology_ dan radio aktif, dan nuklir," kata Hadi dalam Rapat Kerja dengan Komisi I DPR di Kompleks Parlemen, Senayan, Jakarta pada Rabu (6/11).

Dia menyatakan bahwa pembangunan sistem pertahanan di ibu kota negara merupakan suatu hal yang mutlak. Sejumlah hal pun harus menjadi perhatian di bidang pertahanan seperti pemberlakuan Air Defence Identification Zone (ADIS), serta _restricted and prohibited area_ atau daerah terbatas dan terlarang sesuai Peraturan Pemerintah Nomor 4 Tahun 2018 tentang Pengamanan Wilayah Udara Republik Indonesia.

*Lihat juga:*
Ibu Kota Baru Perlu Tambahan Pasokan Listrik 1.555 MW
Tidak ketinggalan, ucap Hadi, ibu kota baru nantinya juga harus memiliki jalur yang dekat untuk mobilisasi kekuatan militer sebagai persiapan rencana kontijensi dan rute evakuasi orang-orang atau tamu negara penting.

"Memiliki jalur pendekatan dalam mobilisasi kekuatan militer baik aspek darat laut udara," ujarnya.


----------



## Gundala

Chestnut said:


> Their industry is booming because it's not nationalized and are encouraged to compete locally and abroad for contracts.
> 
> There's a reason why PAL and PTDI has more foreign orders than Pindad. Both PAL and PTDI has to compete with local shipyards and intentional aircraft manufacturers thus forcing them to constantly innovate. Pindad does not have any sort of local competition and the government is obligated to buy from them, thus resulting in their rather stagnant development (simply copying stuff instead of actually having R&D). If you want our defense industry to grow, we need to denationalize the big 3 and allow local companies to compete on even footing.
> 
> Competition is good for business.


Agree, competition is good for business. But its not that easy building Military Industry when there is not even any "real" competition in shipyard industry per say. I personally not agree with some BUMN taking most of the APBN but if we looking at the condition of private one they simply not big enough to absorb the project in most cases. Not to mention how we manage our own bumn.... too many political strings attached  And there are some decissions they made in the name of technological advancement that can sometime went too far. 

When others were happy seeing PT.PAL doing nuke reactor in the name of diversification I personally questioned if they already do business study for it. Do they have enough "modal kerja" to finance it or they going to ask from APBN? When this reactor is done, are there going to be any follow up order? Why arent they just specialize in building Warship and put most of their resources in it? Where those submarine manufacturing equipment worth trillions rupiahs going to be used for in a future? There are the question that going thru my mind. Keep in mind that from what I know whats dragging PT.PAL before was anak perusahaannya yg merugi. Now they doing it again? idk...

PAL, DI, Pindad, those 3 companies if we look back 5 years ago arent even healthy financial wise afaik. So hoping them to do R&D is wishful thinking. The relatively small military budget and contract inconsistency play a negative role to the already niche military industry here. But in the last 5 years they have made good profit and generate cash flow, hopefully for the next decade they can start doing their own R&D. But becarefull about denationalize it, there is a political price you have to pay. Things like "antek asing, bumn dijual tanda tidak nasionalis, dll". 

https://ekonomi.bisnis.com/read/201...hitungan-jika-pertamina-pln-melantai-di-bursa

https://www.liputan6.com/bisnis/read/2140552/harga-mati-pertamina-dilarang-go-public

So when the BUMN rugi people will blame them, when they try to generate more money they are not nasionalis. See the dilemma? Anyway I have good article for you, tho its from 2011 but it could give you better perspective on the condition of our BUMN or BUMIS and why its hard to denationalize them, enjoy. 

https://kickdahlan.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/100-harapan-baru-demi-indonesia.pdf


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Gundala said:


> Agree, competition is good for business. But its not that easy building Military Industry when there is not even any "real" competition in shipyard industry per say. I personally not agree with some BUMN taking most of the APBN but if we looking at the condition of private one they simply not big enough to absorb the project in most cases. Not to mention how we manage our own bumn.... too many political strings attached  And there are some decissions they made in the name of technological advancement that can sometime went too far.
> 
> When others were happy seeing PT.PAL doing nuke reactor in the name of diversification I personally questioned if they already do business study for it. Do they have enough "modal kerja" to finance it or they going to ask from APBN? When this reactor is done, are there going to be any follow up order? Why arent they just specialize in building Warship and put most of their resources in it? Where those submarine manufacturing equipment worth trillions rupiahs going to be used for in a future? There are the question that going thru my mind. Keep in mind that from what I know whats dragging PT.PAL before was anak perusahaannya yg merugi. Now they doing it again? idk...
> 
> PAL, DI, Pindad, those 3 companies if we look back 5 years ago arent even healthy financial wise afaik. So hoping them to do R&D is wishful thinking. The relatively small military budget and contract inconsistency play a negative role to the already niche military industry here. But in the last 5 years they have made good profit and generate cash flow, hopefully for the next decade they can start doing their own R&D. But becarefull about denationalize it, there is a political price you have to pay. Things like "antek asing, bumn dijual tanda tidak nasionalis, dll".
> 
> https://ekonomi.bisnis.com/read/201...hitungan-jika-pertamina-pln-melantai-di-bursa
> 
> https://www.liputan6.com/bisnis/read/2140552/harga-mati-pertamina-dilarang-go-public
> 
> So when the BUMN rugi people will blame them, when they try to generate more money they are not nasionalis. See the dilemma? Anyway I have good article for you, tho its from 2011 but it could give you better perspective on the condition of our BUMN or BUMIS and why its hard to denationalize them, enjoy.
> 
> https://kickdahlan.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/100-harapan-baru-demi-indonesia.pdf


I never like "Badan Usaha Milik Negara" concept biasanya BUMN² itu manja dan mature nya mesti work hard try hard unlike swasta industrial.

Our goverment announced holding and superholding concept which is i don't really know how will it work but since we'll cooperate with BUMS using holding concept, so why don't give it a try?

<CMIIW>


----------



## Chestnut

Gundala said:


> Agree, competition is good for business. But its not that easy building Military Industry when there is not even any "real" competition in shipyard industry per say. I personally not agree with some BUMN taking most of the APBN but if we looking at the condition of private one they simply not big enough to absorb the project in most cases. Not to mention how we manage our own bumn.... too many political strings attached  And there are some decissions they made in the name of technological advancement that can sometime went too far.
> 
> When others were happy seeing PT.PAL doing nuke reactor in the name of diversification I personally questioned if they already do business study for it. Do they have enough "modal kerja" to finance it or they going to ask from APBN? When this reactor is done, are there going to be any follow up order? Why arent they just specialize in building Warship and put most of their resources in it? Where those submarine manufacturing equipment worth trillions rupiahs going to be used for in a future? There are the question that going thru my mind. Keep in mind that from what I know whats dragging PT.PAL before was anak perusahaannya yg merugi. Now they doing it again? idk...
> 
> PAL, DI, Pindad, those 3 companies if we look back 5 years ago arent even healthy financial wise afaik. So hoping them to do R&D is wishful thinking. The relatively small military budget and contract inconsistency play a negative role to the already niche military industry here. But in the last 5 years they have made good profit and generate cash flow, hopefully for the next decade they can start doing their own R&D. But becarefull about denationalize it, there is a political price you have to pay. Things like "antek asing, bumn dijual tanda tidak nasionalis, dll".
> 
> https://ekonomi.bisnis.com/read/201...hitungan-jika-pertamina-pln-melantai-di-bursa
> 
> https://www.liputan6.com/bisnis/read/2140552/harga-mati-pertamina-dilarang-go-public
> 
> So when the BUMN rugi people will blame them, when they try to generate more money they are not nasionalis. See the dilemma? Anyway I have good article for you, tho its from 2011 but it could give you better perspective on the condition of our BUMN or BUMIS and why its hard to denationalize them, enjoy.
> 
> https://kickdahlan.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/100-harapan-baru-demi-indonesia.pdf



If we want to improve our defense industry then the first step is to allow local private individuals to enter the market and compete. People generally do not know how hard it was for Komodo Armament to set up and even today the reason they don't sell well is because Pindad has a strong role in KKIP. Arguably having local branches of international defense companies work directly with the government instead of going through Pindad, PAL, and PTDI would be a step in the right direction. It would also make things a lot cheaper as you're cutting out middlemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Chestnut said:


> People generally do not know how hard it was for Komodo Armament to set up and even today the reason they don't sell well is because Pindad has a strong role in KKIP. Arguably having local branches of international defense companies work directly with the government instead of going through Pindad, PAL, and PTDI would be a step in the right direction. It would also make things a lot cheaper as you're cutting out middlemen.



I'm not familiar (no first hand experience) with Komodo lineup. How good is workmanship quality overall? and also how is the metalworking of the barrel? Do they importing the barrel steel just like PINDAD or they made here in Indonesia?
Thanks beforehand


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> I have photos about AL&AD renbut (rencana kebutuhan) but it was blurry as hell i will share it here hoping someone can increas the resolution of the pics.
> View attachment 587933
> View attachment 587934



Both are blur or sorry emang adanya gtu ya pengadaan AL am AD ngeblur gada yg agak jelas?

How capable our TNI when facing CBRN attack? Are every soldier in batallion level outside Nubika have CBRN training also equipped with gas mask?

I hope someday civilian trained to face CBRN, as i know chemical attack likely targeting civilian. Imho cmiww

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> Both are blur or sorry emang adanya gtu ya pengadaan AL am AD ngeblur gada yg agak jelas?
> 
> How capable our TNI when facing CBRN attack? Are every soldier in batallion level outside Nubika have CBRN training also equipped with gas mask?
> 
> I hope someday civilian trained to face CBRN, as i know chemical attack likely targeting civilian. Imho cmiww


Iya, emang dari sono nya nge blur gitu


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> I hope someday civilian trained to face CBRN, as i know chemical attack likely targeting civilian. Imho cmiww



You can always learn it by yourself. I can even give you some pointers here. Unfortunately Indonesian mindset has always been "accident based approach" rather than "prevention based approach" which render the whole learning into a USELESS exercise. Furthermore learning and practising are two different things. And Practising require DISCIPLINE.

And TBH I've already given up teaching Indonesian about disaster mitigation / preparedness, because every time I do so the respond I've got was always the same, that they should just pray it wont happen. So be it I said, I most likely survive major disaster but they don't (as in their dead and I'm alive)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes

https://amp.scmp.com/week-asia/poli...ver-human-rights-china-opens-its-arms-prabowo


----------



## Kansel

trishna_amṛta said:


> You can always learn it by yourself. I can even give you some pointers here. Unfortunately Indonesian mindset has always been "accident based approach" rather than "prevention based approach" which render the whole learning into a USELESS exercise. Furthermore learning and practising are two different things. And Practising require DISCIPLINE.
> 
> And TBH I've already given up teaching Indonesian about disaster mitigation / preparedness, because every time I do so the respond I've got was always the same, that they should just pray it wont happen. So be it I said, I most likely survive major disaster but they don't (as in their dead and I'm alive)


Menurut mereka hidup mati di tangan Tuhan sih dah susah padahal tindakan preventif penting


----------



## Gundala

gondes said:


> https://amp.scmp.com/week-asia/poli...ver-human-rights-china-opens-its-arms-prabowo


It reminds me on when Pak Gatot didnt get the Visa/denied entry to US for some reasons


----------



## Kansel

*Australia Kirim Delegasi Pelajari Teknologi Produksi PT. Pindad*

November 7, 2019 A Ziyadi






Asisten Direktur Bidang Ekspor PT Pindad (Persero), Hery Mochtady menerima kunjungan Rombongan Delegasi Militer Australia yang dipimpin oleh LTCOL Thomas Dowsett di Ruang Rapat Direktorat Kantor Pusat PT Pindad Bandung (1/11). Dalam kunjungan kali ini, Delegasi Militer Australia terdiri dari :

WCGR Alexander McCreath, CAPT Mark Montague, CAPT William Taylor, LCDR Alex Binns, LCDR David Clarkson, LCDR Alastair Walsh, MAJ Alastair Hee, MAJ Arlo Meany, MAJ Edith Santosa, dan WOI Brook Buchan. Delegasi Militer Australia juga didampingi oleh Kolonel S. Iskandar Hardoyo, Mayor Edith Purnama dan Ibu Evi Savitri.






Maksud kunjungan kali ini ditujukan untuk studi banding mengenai teknologi industri pertahanan dan alutsista di Indonesia. Selain itu, kunjungan dimaksudkan untuk melihat langsung fasilitas produksi dan kompetensi PT Pindad (Persero) dalam memproduksi produk alutsista berkualitas termasuk untuk membahas mengenai teknologi dan manajemen produksi.

Hery Mochtady menyampaikan rasa bangga dapat dikunjungi oleh Delegasi Militer Australia. Thomas Dowsett juga memberikan apresiasi atas sambutan PT Pindad (Persero) dan tertarik dengan berbagai produk PT Pindad. Dalam sambutannya, Hery Mochtady juga memberikan paparan berbagai produk unggulan inovasi PT Pindad (Persero) seperti Medium Tank, Berbagai varian Armoured Vehicle, seperti Anoa, Komodo dan Badak. Dijelaskan juga berbagai produk senjata seperti SS2 dan produk industrial seperti excavator dan tempa cor.

Baca Juga: KSAL Resmikan Markas Komando Pasukan Marinir 2 di Marunda

Terjadi diskusi menarik, karena Delegasi Militer Australia ingin tahu lebih dalam mengenai fasilitas produksi dan manajemen produksi di Pindad. Selain itu, Delegasi Militer Australia juga ingin mengetahui bagaimana Pindad bisa memiliki kompetensi serta teknologi untuk produksi dan maintenance berbagai produk alutsista dan memenuhi kebutuhan militer Indonesia.

Setelah diskusi yang menarik dan cair, serta penjelasan mengenai profil dan berbagai produk PT Pindad (Persero), Rombongan Delegasi Militer Australia melaksanakan plant tour untuk melihat secara langsung proses produksi produk hankam maupun industrial. Delegasi Militer Australia terlihat antusias saat mengunjungi fasilitas produksi kendaraan khusus, terutama saat melihat Harimau Medium Tank. Kegiatan diakhiri dengan kegiatan menembak dengan berbagai senjata buatan Pindad.

Sumber: pindad.com


----------



## LtMaverick

That's a big oof

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

LtMaverick said:


> View attachment 588026
> 
> That's a big oof


That shape tho...


----------



## Kansel

The military and strategic implications of Indonesia’s new capital
6 Nov 2019|Evan Laksmana





Since it was announced in August, Indonesia’s plan to relocate its capital to East Kalimantan in Borneo has engendered much debate, but few have examined the potential military and strategic implications of the move.

The Indonesian military (TNI) will significantly increase its presence across Kalimantan—effectively ‘militarising’ Borneo. The map below shows the current deployment of most major TNI assets and bases across Kalimantan.









_Map created by the author using Google Maps._

The deployment suggests the clustering of current TNI forces—roughly around 20,000 personnel—in the eastern, western and northern parts of Kalimantan. It is also army-heavy at the moment. The few naval and air force bases are relatively small and underdeveloped for major platform deployments; the air force has only one major base, while the navy has two.

This posture will change significantly as major leadership and force elements move to Kalimantan with the new capital. The TNI General Headquarters will move, along with its supporting staff and units, from intelligence groups and military police to special forces and press officers.

The army leadership and its supporting infrastructure will follow suit. To supplement the two existing regional commands (KODAMs), the Army will create a new Capital Security Regional Command (KODAM PIK). The new army headquarters and KODAM PIK will require around 15,000 personnel, including an infantry and a cavalry brigade as well as special forces units.

While most of these troops are territorial forces, the proposal will eventually bring the total number of combat-ready troops across Kalimantan to three brigades (around 7,000–8,000 personnel). Army analysts have also suggested that Kalimantan needs new forces across the island, including one KODAM and its accompanying units for each of the five provinces.

The navy will also move its headquarters and supporting units. Current proposals call for a new ‘armada-level’ force, a new division-level marine unit and a third primary naval base in Kalimantan. The area also needs new port facilities and bases to host and maintain major platforms as well as a new naval airfield. The navy’s transport command and hydrographic service could possibly be relocated there as well.

The air force will move its headquarters and supporting units and create major bases and facilities. Radar and missile defence units along with a special forces battalion and two aviation squadrons could be established near the new capital. Major platforms will be deployed in the area, including possibly up to 16 new F-16V fighter aircraft.

The government would need to spend more than US$9 billion—almost equal to next year’s total defence budget—to pay for these shifts in the coming years. If the plans materialise, Kalimantan will be the first ever non-Java military centre of gravity for Indonesia.

But the new capital will also be closer to potential conflict flashpoints. It will share borders with Malaysia and Brunei. It will also be closer to the tri-border area (with Malaysia and the Philippines) that analysts have called a ‘key hub’ for transnational terrorist and criminal activities.

Eastern Kalimantan also sits at the heart of the Makassar Strait—a central feature of the second of Indonesia’s three strategic archipelagic sea lanes (ASL II), which includes the Lombok Strait. Some consider the Lombok and Makassar straits as an alternative to Malacca Strait as a direct route between the Indian and Pacific oceans.

The Makassar Strait stretches about 400 nautical miles from its northern gateway to its southern access. Each year, 420 mostly large ships (over 100,000 tonnes deadweight) travel through the Lombok and Makassar passageway carrying around 36 million tonnes of cargo worth US$40 billion.

Given these interests, the TNI arguably needs to increase its presence across Kalimantan. That would complement its growing presence in Sulawesi in recent years, which includes a new submarine port in Palu and a third infantry division of the army’s Strategic Reserve Command near Makassar. Control and safety over ASL II will thus come from the TNI’s presence in both Kalimantan and Sulawesi.

But military presence alone is insufficient. Indonesia should also boost its defence diplomatic engagement and activities.

Indonesia should put more resources into expanding and institutionalising its trilateral cooperation with Malaysia and the Philippines. That will not only be crucial for the new capital’s security but also assuage concerns over the TNI’s heavy presence.

Indonesia should have regular consultations with Malaysia and Brunei. It might also consider starting a dialogue with the members of the Five Power Defence Arrangements: Singapore, Australia, New Zealand, Malaysia and the UK.

Indonesia certainly has no expansionist designs, but historical acrimonies cast a long shadow on both sides. To avoid starting another round of security dilemmas, the TNI’s shift to Kalimantan should be paired with opening up new avenues of dialogue and cooperative activities.

Finally, if Jokowi (and presumably his successor in 2024) carries on with the move, Indonesia’s defence policy will be hamstrung for the next decade. Any available resources for procurement, welfare improvement and organisational development will be diverted to the Kalimantan deployment plans.

For now, the TNI will focus on organisational restructuring. In September, it appointed the first three commanders of the new Joint Regional Defence Commands, which aren’t yet fully staffed and operational, much like other newly created units in recent years. But Indonesia’s regional power and profile will be significantly boosted if all of the plans for the TNI outlined above materialise.

The new capital will have significant strategic implications. The TNI and the Indonesian political leadership should carefully assess their options in Kalimantan and consider the broader regional—not just the bureaucratic or domestic—circumstances.


----------



## Raduga

i see some of the singaporeans in maxdefense starting to worrying out by a powerpoint slide of our wishlist ..... it's still a wishlist that we don't know how many hurdle we would face to turn it into reality , yet they worried like we would invade them tommorow .



LtMaverick said:


> View attachment 588026
> 
> That's a big oof


a really big oooof .......... either could turn into more advanced version of their SAM series , or new ballistic missile that can dodge such thing .


----------



## Gundala

Raduga said:


> i see some of the singaporeans in maxdefense starting to worrying out by a powerpoint slide of our wishlist ..... it's still a wishlist that we don't know how many hurdle we would face to turn it into reality , yet they worried like we would invade them tommorow


Yea they fail to notice that in politics everything happen for a reason. Including leaks, govt official statement, etc. However from political stand point with the rumor of expiring state credit this year (which is only a month away), the uncertainty of some contracts (sukro project mostly), this RENBUT (singkatan ini loh...bikin gw mikir jorok , gak bisa diganti yah hehehe) can be viewed as how big Air Force project alone US companies can get their hands on if they can maintain good relations with us. Leverage? Well maybe, but as KASAU stated up until now they are still insist on the Sukro project to move on, tho I dont see the real confidence behind it. Why? That RENBUT list of F5 replacement is not mentioning the specific type (SU35) where it clearly is. Are they trying not to offend US or disrupt the on going negotiation? So far the possibility of Sukro is still 50:50 imho while the F16V isnt suppose to be affected by Sukro deal since we already planned to have them anyway, sadly US knows this.

But Russian fans boy can still get their hope stand! We still have the "wild card", our new menhan is certainly looking for a spotlight (as sis Nike said Narcisisstic can be a good thing). His "asam garam" in intelegent field can play an advantage in this negotiation process. So lets wait and see how he going to play this out, lots of coffee and gorengan might be needed while we wait


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> i see some of the singaporeans in maxdefense starting to worrying out by a powerpoint slide of our wishlist ..... it's still a wishlist that we don't know how many hurdle we would face to turn it into reality , yet they worried like we would invade them tommorow .
> 
> 
> a really big oooof .......... either could turn into more advanced version of their SAM series , or new ballistic missile that can dodge such thing .


They have 40 f15 and 60 f16 so why they afraid us?
Also they procure f35


----------



## HellFireIndo

Ruhnama said:


> They have 40 f15 and 60 f16 so why they afraid us?
> Also they procure f35


They're arrogant yet so afraid of losing anything, so even a tie means defeat to them.


----------



## LtMaverick

Sorry if it's so long and messy, tried to make it simple and sync as possible
ini kajian AU ttg future tanker for those of you who still curious or at least want to see it again


https://tni-au.mil.id/kajian-pengganti-pesawat-tanker/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> The military and strategic implications of Indonesia’s new capital
> 6 Nov 2019|Evan Laksmana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it was announced in August, Indonesia’s plan to relocate its capital to East Kalimantan in Borneo has engendered much debate, but few have examined the potential military and strategic implications of the move.
> 
> The Indonesian military (TNI) will significantly increase its presence across Kalimantan—effectively ‘militarising’ Borneo. The map below shows the current deployment of most major TNI assets and bases across Kalimantan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Map created by the author using Google Maps._
> 
> The deployment suggests the clustering of current TNI forces—roughly around 20,000 personnel—in the eastern, western and northern parts of Kalimantan. It is also army-heavy at the moment. The few naval and air force bases are relatively small and underdeveloped for major platform deployments; the air force has only one major base, while the navy has two.
> 
> This posture will change significantly as major leadership and force elements move to Kalimantan with the new capital. The TNI General Headquarters will move, along with its supporting staff and units, from intelligence groups and military police to special forces and press officers.
> 
> The army leadership and its supporting infrastructure will follow suit. To supplement the two existing regional commands (KODAMs), the Army will create a new Capital Security Regional Command (KODAM PIK). The new army headquarters and KODAM PIK will require around 15,000 personnel, including an infantry and a cavalry brigade as well as special forces units.
> 
> While most of these troops are territorial forces, the proposal will eventually bring the total number of combat-ready troops across Kalimantan to three brigades (around 7,000–8,000 personnel). Army analysts have also suggested that Kalimantan needs new forces across the island, including one KODAM and its accompanying units for each of the five provinces.
> 
> The navy will also move its headquarters and supporting units. Current proposals call for a new ‘armada-level’ force, a new division-level marine unit and a third primary naval base in Kalimantan. The area also needs new port facilities and bases to host and maintain major platforms as well as a new naval airfield. The navy’s transport command and hydrographic service could possibly be relocated there as well.
> 
> The air force will move its headquarters and supporting units and create major bases and facilities. Radar and missile defence units along with a special forces battalion and two aviation squadrons could be established near the new capital. Major platforms will be deployed in the area, including possibly up to 16 new F-16V fighter aircraft.
> 
> The government would need to spend more than US$9 billion—almost equal to next year’s total defence budget—to pay for these shifts in the coming years. If the plans materialise, Kalimantan will be the first ever non-Java military centre of gravity for Indonesia.
> 
> But the new capital will also be closer to potential conflict flashpoints. It will share borders with Malaysia and Brunei. It will also be closer to the tri-border area (with Malaysia and the Philippines) that analysts have called a ‘key hub’ for transnational terrorist and criminal activities.
> 
> Eastern Kalimantan also sits at the heart of the Makassar Strait—a central feature of the second of Indonesia’s three strategic archipelagic sea lanes (ASL II), which includes the Lombok Strait. Some consider the Lombok and Makassar straits as an alternative to Malacca Strait as a direct route between the Indian and Pacific oceans.
> 
> The Makassar Strait stretches about 400 nautical miles from its northern gateway to its southern access. Each year, 420 mostly large ships (over 100,000 tonnes deadweight) travel through the Lombok and Makassar passageway carrying around 36 million tonnes of cargo worth US$40 billion.
> 
> Given these interests, the TNI arguably needs to increase its presence across Kalimantan. That would complement its growing presence in Sulawesi in recent years, which includes a new submarine port in Palu and a third infantry division of the army’s Strategic Reserve Command near Makassar. Control and safety over ASL II will thus come from the TNI’s presence in both Kalimantan and Sulawesi.
> 
> But military presence alone is insufficient. Indonesia should also boost its defence diplomatic engagement and activities.
> 
> Indonesia should put more resources into expanding and institutionalising its trilateral cooperation with Malaysia and the Philippines. That will not only be crucial for the new capital’s security but also assuage concerns over the TNI’s heavy presence.
> 
> Indonesia should have regular consultations with Malaysia and Brunei. It might also consider starting a dialogue with the members of the Five Power Defence Arrangements: Singapore, Australia, New Zealand, Malaysia and the UK.
> 
> Indonesia certainly has no expansionist designs, but historical acrimonies cast a long shadow on both sides. To avoid starting another round of security dilemmas, the TNI’s shift to Kalimantan should be paired with opening up new avenues of dialogue and cooperative activities.
> 
> Finally, if Jokowi (and presumably his successor in 2024) carries on with the move, Indonesia’s defence policy will be hamstrung for the next decade. Any available resources for procurement, welfare improvement and organisational development will be diverted to the Kalimantan deployment plans.
> 
> For now, the TNI will focus on organisational restructuring. In September, it appointed the first three commanders of the new Joint Regional Defence Commands, which aren’t yet fully staffed and operational, much like other newly created units in recent years. But Indonesia’s regional power and profile will be significantly boosted if all of the plans for the TNI outlined above materialise.
> 
> The new capital will have significant strategic implications. The TNI and the Indonesian political leadership should carefully assess their options in Kalimantan and consider the broader regional—not just the bureaucratic or domestic—circumstances.



Borneo is quite large and populous, to have only three brigades combatant troops is under powered even for any ASEAN standard 



HellFireIndo said:


> They're arrogant yet so afraid of losing anything, so even a tie means defeat to them.



Not arrogant IMO, more to insecure.


----------



## Raduga

looks like those viets are starting to take the lead on radar development










i wonder what they were based on , belarus technology ? 

and also , anyone had latest info about PT LEN joint cooperation with Thales on 3d radar development ??


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> The military and strategic implications of Indonesia’s new capital
> 6 Nov 2019|Evan Laksmana



The author of that article Evan Laksmana may understand one or few things about geopolitic, unfortunately when it came down in organizational and map reading (geography) he still need to learn a lot. I wont read too much anything out of him when its related to geographic aspect or military organization.



Raduga said:


> i see some of the singaporeans in maxdefense starting to worrying out by a powerpoint slide of our wishlist ..... it's still a wishlist that we don't know how many hurdle we would face to turn it into reality , yet they worried like we would invade them tommorow



CAre to provide spesific link of it, because I also routinely checking out max defense in Facebook and yet I've never notice what you had stated.



Ruhnama said:


> They have 40 f15 and 60 f16 so why they afraid us?
> Also they procure f35



Because selling fears is the only way their military could get big funding, regardless they don't have enough manpower for manning all those toys.


----------



## Raduga

trishna_amṛta said:


> The author of that article Evan Laksmana may understand one or few things about geopolitic, unfortunately when it came down in organizational and map reading (geography) he still need to learn a lot. I wont read too much anything out of him when its related to geographic aspect or military organization.
> 
> 
> 
> CAre to provide spesific link of it, because I also routinely checking out max defense in Facebook and yet I've never notice what you had stated.
> 
> 
> 
> Because selling fears is the only way their military could get big funding, regardless they don't have enough manpower for manning all those toys.










no need to sensor since they were in public network anyway .




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1090960474407942





the most funniest one is the one who mention they wanted to see our leopard in operation and training , said that our leopard was only for parade accessory , while the truth is the opposite 

like we do latgab almost every year and use all that equipment , looks like they were living under the rocks .


----------



## NEKONEKO

Singapore Armoured Regiment need to go to overseas for training such as maneuver and live firing, for driving exercise they still can do it at home, our leopard already tasting dirt and mud in Natuna, Java and Sumatra and they train frequently from small to large scale.
Their navy and air force also need to go overseas for live fire exercise.

Maybe we can still learn a thing or two from their armoured regiment doctrine and strategies. Maybe we need armored urban warfare exercise too, *butuh tempat latihan khusus biar ga ngerusak infrastruktur. BTW mungkin tidak buruk juga ide pembangunan 'kota hantu' buat latihan gabungan urban warfare skala besar (cuman receh gue aja).

Oh yeah we never conduct exercise with other countries MBT (IIRC we did it once in singapore, but its just driving exercise using their Leo), maybe we should do it in the future with Abrams and other Leopard etc.


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> View attachment 588084
> View attachment 588085
> 
> no need to sensor since they were in public network anyway .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1090960474407942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the most funniest one is the one who mention they wanted to see our leopard in operation and training , said that our leopard was only for parade accessory , while the truth is the opposite
> 
> like we do latgab almost every year and use all that equipment , looks like they were living under the rocks .



They got insecure feeling complex, a very deep ones...




jek_sperrow said:


> Singapore Armoured Regiment need to go overseas for training such as maneuver and live firing, for driving exercise they still can do it at home, our leopard already tasting dirt and mud in Natuna, Java and Sumatra and they train frequently from small to large scale.
> Their navy and air force also need to go overseas for life fire exercise.
> 
> Maybe we can still learn a thing or two from their armoured regiment doctrine and strategies. Maybe we need armored urban warfare exercise too, *butuh tempat latihan khusus biar ga ngerusak infrastruktur. BTW mungkin tidak buruk juga ide pembangunan 'kota hantu' buat latihan gabungan urban warfare skala besar (cuman receh gue aja).
> 
> Oh yeah we never conduct exercise with other countries MBT (IIRC we did it once in singapore, but its just driving exercise using their Leo), maybe we should do it in the future with Abrams and other Leopard etc.



I found their Wallaby exercise and routine exercise in Germany, it just they dont do mud training


----------



## Chestnut

LtMaverick said:


> View attachment 588053
> View attachment 588054
> View attachment 588055
> View attachment 588056
> View attachment 588058
> View attachment 588059
> View attachment 588060
> View attachment 588061
> View attachment 588062
> View attachment 588063
> View attachment 588064
> View attachment 588066
> View attachment 588067
> View attachment 588068
> View attachment 588069
> View attachment 588070
> 
> 
> Sorry if it's so long and messy, tried to make it simple and sync as possible
> ini kajian AU ttg future tanker for those of you who still curious or at least want to see it again
> 
> 
> https://tni-au.mil.id/kajian-pengganti-pesawat-tanker/


At this point you can bet Boeing's going to win the AWACS and MPA tenders as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Beli borongan from Boeing will probably cut the total cost and put our orders on priority


----------



## Kansel

HellFireIndo said:


> Beli borongan from Boeing will probably cut the total cost and put our orders on priority


I hope boeing won F-5E replacer tender setidaknya F15E lebih jelas dari su-35s


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> I hope boeing won F-5E replacer tender setidaknya F15E lebih jelas dari su-35s




Harganya mehong, kecuali mau ambil dari AMAARG


----------



## umigami

LtMaverick said:


> View attachment 588053
> View attachment 588054
> View attachment 588055
> View attachment 588056
> View attachment 588058
> View attachment 588059
> View attachment 588060
> View attachment 588061
> View attachment 588062
> View attachment 588063
> View attachment 588064
> View attachment 588066
> View attachment 588067
> View attachment 588068
> View attachment 588069
> View attachment 588070
> 
> 
> Sorry if it's so long and messy, tried to make it simple and sync as possible
> ini kajian AU ttg future tanker for those of you who still curious or at least want to see it again
> 
> 
> https://tni-au.mil.id/kajian-pengganti-pesawat-tanker/


Wow... airbus mrtt scored lower than boeing pegasus on ToT aspect, and here I'am think PT DI is Airbus sentries. 
(Tempat masukin Cassa, sales eurofighter, dll)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LtMaverick

umigami said:


> Wow... airbus mrtt scored lower than boeing pegasus on ToT aspect, and here I'am think PT DI is Airbus sentries.
> (Tempat masukin Cassa, sales eurofighter, dll)



just remember why airbus helo CEO came to DI last time tho and also Boeing MoU with DI last year


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Harganya mehong, kecuali mau ambil dari AMAARG


Ntar ada yang bakal manggil buluk lagi .

Eagle buluk.


----------



## LtMaverick

jek_sperrow said:


> Ntar ada yang bakal manggil buluk lagi .
> 
> Eagle buluk.



su35 paling terbaik, harus beli lebih dari 2 squadron. harus ganti pesawat amerika dan barat di TNI, su35 anti embargo, elang gurun,dsbnya, lol don't they remember that the su35 still can get overpowered by its rival from BVR or did they actually know that the ruskies warn us with #gertakanembargo when we wanted to buy r27 to ukraine lol (cmiiw)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> Menurut mereka hidup mati di tangan Tuhan sih dah susah padahal tindakan preventif penting



Kalau menurut saya sich faktornya adalah didikan / gemblengan dari kecil / keluarga. Kalau saya pribadi berhubung di didik pakai cara Eropa oleh alm ibu saya dari kecil, akhirnya saya "takut mati" dan akhirnya menumbuhkan mental / mindset "survivalist" dan determination "tidak menyerah dengan keadaan" termasuk mempersiapkan diri menghadapi resiko yg tak terduga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Harganya mehong, kecuali mau ambil dari AMAARG


US mau nerima CPO tuh katanya, manfaatin aja biar gak terlalu mehong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LtMaverick

Spoiler: Planning NCW TNI AU

















































Sorry again for this photo spam, will try to simplify it next time

btw this is the newer one about our capabilities and planning on NCW
I'll tried to dig deeper on 'kajian AU' this time and i will post and share it from today until a few more day to come

link : https://tni-au.mil.id/konsepsi-pembangunan-pengembangan-sistem-informasi-tni-au/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

trishna_amṛta said:


> Kalau menurut saya sich faktornya adalah didikan / gemblengan dari kecil / keluarga. Kalau saya pribadi berhubung di didik pakai cara Eropa oleh alm ibu saya dari kecil, akhirnya saya "takut mati" dan akhirnya menumbuhkan mental / mindset "survivalist" dan determination "tidak menyerah dengan keadaan" termasuk mempersiapkan diri menghadapi resiko yg tak terduga.


Pas banget, kalau bapak saya selalu ngajarin pake mindset orang2 Jepang selalu berjaga-jaga deh.


----------



## LtMaverick

Btw, WTF is this supposed to mean? are the military/government had different bandwith and seperated from normal/civilian bandwith, CMIIW



Kansel said:


> Pas banget, kalau bapak saya selalu ngajarin pake mindset orang2 Jepang selalu berjaga-jaga deh.



kalo gua didikan redneck, preventionnya sudah tinggal hadapi saja :v, YOLO to the end. like for an example we face a hurricane with ar15


----------



## HellFireIndo

LtMaverick said:


> View attachment 588131
> 
> 
> Btw, WTF is this supposed to mean? are the military/government had different bandwith and seperated from normal/civilian bandwith, CMIIW
> 
> 
> 
> kalo gua didikan redneck, preventionnya sudah tinggal hadapi saja :v, YOLO to the end. like for an example we face a hurricane with ar15


What do you expect from an IG comment section?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*UJI DINAMIS PENGEMBANGAN RUDAL PETIR TAHAP III-IV*
7 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Uji Dinamis Pengembangan Rudal Petir tahap III-IV (Kemhan)_

Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan melaksanakan uji dinamis pengembangan rudal petir tahap III-IV di lapangan tembak _Air Shoot Range_ Pandan Wangi, Lumajang.

Sebelumnya, pada tanggal 5 November 2019 diadakan paparan oleh pihak PT. Sari Bahari, selesai paparan dilanjutkan sesi tanya jawab oleh para tim uji dinamis.

Dilansir dari laman _Kemhan_ (6/ 11/ 2019), Pelaksanaan uji dinamis pengembangan prototipe rudal petir ini adalah hasil kerjasama antara Balitbang Kemhan dengan PT. Sari Bahari.

Uji dinamis tersebut bertujuan untuk mengetahui kemampuan pengembangan _seeker, _sistem _autopilot, warhead fuze_, serta peluncur _ejector system_ dan pembuktian performa rudal petir untuk mencapai kemampuan yang sesungguhnya di lapangan.

Uji dinamis ini dilaksanakan guna mendapatkan masukan, sehingga rencana pembangunan dan pengembangan bidang industri teknologi roket dan rudal dapat berjalan dengan baik sesuai kebijakan pemerintah.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

LtMaverick said:


> su35 paling terbaik, harus beli lebih dari 2 squadron. harus ganti pesawat amerika dan barat di TNI, su35 anti embargo, elang gurun,dsbnya, lol don't they remember that the su35 still can get overpowered by its rival from BVR or did they actually know that the ruskies warn us with #gertakanembargo when we wanted to buy r27 to ukraine lol (cmiiw)


Theres no guarantee that is free from embargo in this world..


----------



## NEKONEKO

LtMaverick said:


> su35 paling terbaik, harus beli lebih dari 2 squadron. harus ganti pesawat amerika dan barat di TNI, su35 anti embargo, elang gurun,dsbnya, lol don't they remember that the su35 still can get overpowered by its rival from BVR or did they actually know that the ruskies warn us with #gertakanembargo when we wanted to buy r27 to ukraine lol (cmiiw)


The flankers are really super-maneuverable but with the current technology you don't need to point the aircraft nose to the enemy to lock on it in dogfight. F16 with the support from AEW&C is more gahar than SU35 for our air force, but I still support the purchase of SU35, kalo misal beli SU 30 yang punya mesin sama dengan yang udah ada, tapi diupgrade jeroannya(tinggal pilih mau yang mana yang mau dan bisa diupgrade) ga perlu khawatir perlu merawat tipe mesin yang baru. :v


LtMaverick said:


> View attachment 588117
> View attachment 588118
> View attachment 588119
> View attachment 588120
> View attachment 588121
> View attachment 588122
> View attachment 588123
> View attachment 588124
> View attachment 588125
> View attachment 588126
> View attachment 588127
> View attachment 588128
> View attachment 588129
> View attachment 588130
> 
> 
> Sorry again for this photo spam, will try to simplify it next time
> 
> btw this is the newer one about our capabilities and planning on NCW
> I'll tried to dig deeper on 'kajian AU' this time and i will post and share it from today until a few more day to come
> 
> link : https://tni-au.mil.id/konsepsi-pembangunan-pengembangan-sistem-informasi-tni-au/


Just post the link, or if there is really interesting stuff just copy paste it here, or maybe just use spoiler for the pics.


Why there is so much SR in this thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LtMaverick

Kansel said:


> INDONESIA
> *UJI DINAMIS PENGEMBANGAN RUDAL PETIR TAHAP III-IV*
> 7 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Uji Dinamis Pengembangan Rudal Petir tahap III-IV (Kemhan)_
> 
> Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan melaksanakan uji dinamis pengembangan rudal petir tahap III-IV di lapangan tembak _Air Shoot Range_ Pandan Wangi, Lumajang.
> 
> Sebelumnya, pada tanggal 5 November 2019 diadakan paparan oleh pihak PT. Sari Bahari, selesai paparan dilanjutkan sesi tanya jawab oleh para tim uji dinamis.
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _Kemhan_ (6/ 11/ 2019), Pelaksanaan uji dinamis pengembangan prototipe rudal petir ini adalah hasil kerjasama antara Balitbang Kemhan dengan PT. Sari Bahari.
> 
> Uji dinamis tersebut bertujuan untuk mengetahui kemampuan pengembangan _seeker, _sistem _autopilot, warhead fuze_, serta peluncur _ejector system_ dan pembuktian performa rudal petir untuk mencapai kemampuan yang sesungguhnya di lapangan.
> 
> Uji dinamis ini dilaksanakan guna mendapatkan masukan, sehingga rencana pembangunan dan pengembangan bidang industri teknologi roket dan rudal dapat berjalan dengan baik sesuai kebijakan pemerintah.
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)_



i want to see the full design and new specs, katanya tahap 4 berubah, so let's see it



mejikuhibiu said:


> Theres no guarantee that is free from embargo in this world..





jek_sperrow said:


> The flankers are really super-maneuverable but with the current technology you don't need to point the aircraft nose to the enemy to lock on it in dogfight. F16 with the support from AEW&C is more gahar than SU35 for our air force, but I still support the purchase of SU35, kalo misal beli SU 30 yang punya mesin sama dengan yang udah ada, tapi diupgrade jeroannya(tinggal pilih mau yang mana yang mau dan bisa diupgrade) ga perlu khawatir perlu merawat tipe mesin yang baru. :v



Agree to y'all



jek_sperrow said:


> Just post the link, or if there is really interesting stuff just copy paste it here, or maybe just use spoiler for the pics.



copy that


----------



## umigami

jek_sperrow said:


> The flankers are really super-maneuverable but with the current technology you don't need to point the aircraft nose to the enemy to lock on it in dogfight. F16 with the support from AEW&C is more gahar than SU35 for our air force, but I still support the purchase of SU35, kalo misal beli SU 30 yang punya mesin sama dengan yang udah ada, tapi diupgrade jeroannya(tinggal pilih mau yang mana yang mau dan bisa diupgrade) ga perlu khawatir perlu merawat tipe mesin yang baru. :v
> 
> Just post the link, or if there is really interesting stuff just copy paste it here, or maybe just use spoiler for the pics.
> 
> 
> Why there is so much SR in this thread?


Maybe, want to nimbrung but not confidence enough with their English.
Or, this forum got branded as too NATO / western sentries. Perhatikan sendirilah penggemar military di indo itu banyakan rusky fansboy.
I once comment on indomiliter that we need to consider f15/f18 for f5 replacement and they immediately branded me as "bule dari defence.pk"


----------



## LtMaverick

Spoiler: Kerjasama Pertahanan Indo-Brazil



https://tni-au.mil.id/implementasi-perjanjian-kerjasama-pertahananan-indonesia-brazil/
(This Might Quite Of Interesting Actually)






















Also this is pretty interesting to see
https://tni-au.mil.id/naskah-final-kajian-modifikasi-engine-501-d22a-cetak/ they tried to convert the original L-100 hercules engine into t56 aka military version


----------



## Ruhnama

jek_sperrow said:


> Singapore Armoured Regiment need to go to overseas for training such as maneuver and live firing, for driving exercise they still can do it at home, our leopard already tasting dirt and mud in Natuna, Java and Sumatra and they train frequently from small to large scale.
> Their navy and air force also need to go overseas for live fire exercise.
> 
> Maybe we can still learn a thing or two from their armoured regiment doctrine and strategies. Maybe we need armored urban warfare exercise too, *butuh tempat latihan khusus biar ga ngerusak infrastruktur. BTW mungkin tidak buruk juga ide pembangunan 'kota hantu' buat latihan gabungan urban warfare skala besar (cuman receh gue aja).
> 
> Oh yeah we never conduct exercise with other countries MBT (IIRC we did it once in singapore, but its just driving exercise using their Leo), maybe we should do it in the future with Abrams and other Leopard etc.



Their leo training in urban area sometimes they training in aussie or maybe in brunai.
They didnt have large enough training area for jungle warfare. Tekong is only for bmt as i know

The country that use leopard in true battlefield as i read is germany, danish, and the turks recently

(Pke bahasa takut ad warga negara lain yg kesel)
Dan gara2 kisah leo di syria yg mledak, byk rakyat kita yang bilang leo tank buruk dsb, lebih baik beli atgm dll


----------



## LtMaverick

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

praying the best for our boys

I'll provide some links to the 'Kajian AU' for some interesting things that they've been planning

Main Page: https://tni-au.mil.id/pustaka/kajian-staf-ahli-kasau/

Some Interesting Topics:
https://tni-au.mil.id/kajian-kehadiran-amerika-serikat-di-kawasan-asia-tenggara/
https://tni-au.mil.id/kajian-penggantian-radar-aws-ii/
https://tni-au.mil.id/penerapan-adiz-indonesia/
https://tni-au.mil.id/optimalisasi-pelibatan-kemampuan-paskhas/
https://tni-au.mil.id/optimalisasi-pemeliharaan-pesawat-c-130-hercules/


----------



## umigami

F16 and t50 show off more than Flankers recently. Either they got utilize more or their medsos admin are more active?


----------



## Kansel

LtMaverick said:


> i want to see the full design and new specs, katanya tahap 4 berubah, so let's see it


Katanya sih mau dibikin kayak JASSM bentuknya, hoping for the best lah.


----------



## LtMaverick

umigami said:


> F16 and t50 show off more than Flankers recently. Either they got utilize more or their medsos admin are more active?



i believe that sq 11 doesnt have any account on IG but idk about the Twitter or FB



Kansel said:


> Katanya sih mau dibikin kayak JASSM bentuknya, hoping for the best lah.



i hope so


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> F16 and t50 show off more than Flankers recently. Either they got utilize more or their medsos admin are more active?


Flankers OCPH (operational cost per hour) is pricy and not efficient for patrol, thats what make T-50 and falcon shown off more than flankers


----------



## LtMaverick

Kansel said:


> Flankers OCPH (operational cost per hour) is pricy and not efficient for patrol, thats what make T-50 and falcon shown off more than flankers


and as you might know pretty much most of the countries who had both twin engine and single engine fighter will choose the single engine fighter as their backbone afaik, like israel and US for example


----------



## NEKONEKO

umigami said:


> Maybe, want to nimbrung but not confidence enough with their English.


We've all been there, being SR for a while until decided to join. More importantly are they even indonesian? And way more importantly are they *civilian tho? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*
Kalau lagi sepi yang lurking sekitar 5 kalau lagi ramai bisa sampai 30 - 40 'guests'


umigami said:


> Or, this forum got branded as too NATO / western sentries. Perhatikan sendirilah penggemar military di indo itu banyakan rusky fansboy.


Kalau udah made in russia = stronk, dan dead set gak bisa diajak diskusi ya malesin banget tuh. Bener juga sih kalau kebanyakan konten yang dipost disini lebih ke NATO, paling enggak disini kebanyakan sedikit lebih paham tentang military related stuff, yang lebih penting diskusinya jalan dan kalau bilang alutsista ini itu gini atau yang lain2 disertai alasan2 yang ga cuma stronk supa powa.


umigami said:


> I once comment on indomiliter that we need to consider f15/f18 for f5 replacement and they immediately branded me as "bule dari defence.pk"


 LOL wkwkwk
Ada ada aja dah.


----------



## Kansel

jek_sperrow said:


> We've all been there, being SR for a while until decided to join. More importantly are they even indonesian? And way more importantly are they *civilian tho? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*
> Kalau lagi sepi yang lurking sekitar 5 kalau lagi ramai bisa sampai 30 - 40 'guests'
> 
> Kalau udah made in russia = stronk, dan dead set gak bisa diajak diskusi ya malesin banget tuh. Bener juga sih kalau kebanyakan konten yang dipost disini lebih ke NATO, paling enggak disini kebanyakan sedikit lebih paham tentang military related stuff, yang lebih penting diskusinya jalan dan kalau bilang alutsista ini itu gini atau yang lain2 disertai alasan2 yang ga cuma stronk supa powa.
> LOL wkwkwk
> Ada ada aja dah.


Yang reply dia jamaah jekageer sih gaaneh gw


----------



## Ruhnama

LtMaverick said:


> and as you might know pretty much most of the countries who had both twin engine and single engine fighter will choose the single engine fighter as their backbone afaik, like israel and US for example



Are USAF still prefer f15 for superiority?


@umigami dipanggil bule emg dikira disini yg main defense pk org bule ye wkwkkwk

Apa nanti kita dikira org pakistan?


----------



## LtMaverick

Ruhnama said:


> Are USAF still prefer f15 for superiority?


i mean for their workhorse too, f15 came second after f16 afaik


----------



## umigami

jek_sperrow said:


> We've all been there, being SR for a while until decided to join. More importantly are they even indonesian? And way more importantly are they *civilian tho? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*
> Kalau lagi sepi yang lurking sekitar 5 kalau lagi ramai bisa sampai 30 - 40 'guests'
> 
> Kalau udah made in russia = stronk, dan dead set gak bisa diajak diskusi ya malesin banget tuh. Bener juga sih kalau kebanyakan konten yang dipost disini lebih ke NATO, paling enggak disini kebanyakan sedikit lebih paham tentang military related stuff, yang lebih penting diskusinya jalan dan kalau bilang alutsista ini itu gini atau yang lain2 disertai alasan2 yang ga cuma stronk supa powa.
> LOL wkwkwk
> Ada ada aja dah.





Ruhnama said:


> Are USAF still prefer f15 for superiority?
> 
> 
> @umigami dipanggil bule emg dikira disini yg main defense pk org bule ye wkwkkwk
> 
> Apa nanti kita dikira org pakistan?


Ane jawab full bahasa indo, buat menunjukan aku iki wong suroboyo indo tulen...
ya ini forum internasional dan dianjurkan seharusnya pakai english ditambah beberapa angota di forum ini yg punya pengaruh kuat emang nato sentris, ga aneh lah ada cap begitu.

Mereka tahu kok, sampai soal "tukang hitung" kena semprot dan ditendang dari sini, mereka tahu...


----------



## HellFireIndo

I think we should keep Tukang Ngitung here tho, he's kinda entertaining and unique, even tho he often made unrealistic equations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

umigami said:


> I once comment on indomiliter that we need to consider f15/f18 for f5 replacement and they immediately branded me as "bule dari defence.pk"


lol, yea thats why this forum is better for my liking to be active. Tho I do fool around in defense blogspot as well but thats just about it.



Ruhnama said:


> Are USAF still prefer f15 for superiority


The concept of Air Superiority has been shifting, just like the concept of Interceptor back then. Afaik only Russia with her Mig 31 is still doing the interceptor concept, but its not the same as old concept. The massive technology development in radar and missiles are some of the cause. Back then you would need fighters to fight and intercept threat from the sky, this is not the case on todays condition anymore. Same thing goes with offensive mission, why risk an expensive fighter and pilor life when you can just use missile? In general these are some of the reasons why F35 idea prolly emerged. She can guide/lock the target without being detected for missiles strike, doing recon or even strike enemy air defense systems deep in the heart of enemy line. Thats the basic concept, if someone try to compare it with other fighters such as SU35 that means the person talking prolly dont understand the role she intended to do (operational requirement/function).

If you want to know more on the ideas and implementation of how US sees the role of F15 (Air Superiority) and F35 I can give you an interesting article below. It also mention about how much both flight per hour cost on each fighter. Happy reading 

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/f-15x-vsf-35-air-force-debate-dominating-headlines-62112

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

umigami said:


> Ane jawab full bahasa indo, buat menunjukan aku iki wong suroboyo indo tulen...
> ya ini forum internasional dan dianjurkan seharusnya pakai english ditambah beberapa angota di forum ini yg punya pengaruh kuat emang nato sentris, ga aneh lah ada cap begitu.
> 
> Mereka tahu kok, sampai soal "tukang hitung" kena semprot dan ditendang dari sini, mereka tahu...



Mnurut gw kang itung msh lbh waras dkit dbnding penghuni sana. Yg lbh ajaib dri kang itung lbh byk

Dia ngehibur lwt hitungan2 yg mgkn ajaib tpi yah seenggaknya dia masih mau mkir itung2 angka yg byk 0 nya itu....


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Aboard the warship what rank of the crew manning the battle station?
Letda? Or sergeant?


----------



## Raduga

*UJI DINAMIS MISSION SYSTEM UNMANNED SURFACE VEHICLE (USV) TAHAP I-II TA. 2019*

_Thursday, 7 November 2019_​
*




*​
Surabaya, Kamis (07/11/2019). Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan melaksanakan uji dinamis _Mission System_ _Unmanned Surface Vehicle_ (_USV_) tahap I-II di Pelabuhan Pelindo III (_North Quai_), Surabaya. Uji dinamis _Mission System_ _Unmanned Surface Vehicle_ (_USV_) tahap I-II disaksikan oleh Kapuslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan Brigjen TNI Rosidin, M.Si (Han), M.Sc., Kapuslitbang Strahan Balitbang Kemhan Laksma TNI Arif Harnanto, S.T., M.Eng., Kabag Datin Set Balitbang Kemhan Kolonel Inf Fatih El Amin, S.IP., M.Si., Kabid Matra Laut Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan Kolonel Laut (E) Aab Abdul Wahab, S.T., M.T., Kolonel Laut (E) Ir. Irfan Akhsan dari Koarmada II, para pejabat di lingkungan Kemhan, serta tim uji coba dari PT. Infoglobal Tekonologi Semesta.

Uji coba diawali sambutan oleh Direktur Marketing PT. Infoglobal Teknologi Semesta Bapak Tomi Dwinanto, dilanjutkan sambutan oleh Kabalitbang Kemhan yang diwakili oleh Kapuslitbang Strahan Balitbang Kemhan Laksma TNI Arif Harnanto, S.T., M.Eng., kemudian pembacaan doa dan pelaksanaan uji coba. Litbang _Unmanned Surface Vehicle_ (_USV_) tahap I-II TA. 2019 merupakan program litbang yang bekerjasama dengan PT. Infoglobal Teknologi Semesta, yang sebelumnya program ini dilaksanakan oleh Puslitbang Iptekhan Balitbang Kemhan dengan _output_ rancang bangun di tahun 2018.

_Unmanned Surface Vehicle_ (_USV_) merupakan wahana/kapal yang beroperasi di permukaan air tanpa awak. _USV_ menjadi alternatif solusi dalam operasi di perairan dalam mendukung kegiatan dalam bidang militer dan non militer. Dengan kemampuan jelajah (saat ini) sejauh 15 km dan akan terus ditingkatkan, serta kemampuan _autopilot_ menjadikan _USV_ sebagai solusi alternatif dalam pengamanan wilayah laut Indonesia. _USV_ diwujudkan melalui beberapa tahapan, secara umum penelitian ini merupakan lanjutan dari penelitian sebelumnya, dan tujuan/hasil dari uji coba ini meliputi:


Konstruksi perangkat _mission system_ untuk _USV._


Konstruksi sistem kendali _USV_ (_Remote System_).


Konstruksi sistem komunikasi _USV_ (_Communication System_).


Pengujian perangkat _mission system_, termasuk fungsi _autopilot _meliputi _detection_ dan _obstacle avoidance_.
https://www.kemhan.go.id/balitbang/...d-surface-vehicle-usv-tahap-i-ii-ta-2019.html

anyone had photo for the infoglobal USV ?

i really hope they don't neglected this one


----------



## GraveDigger388

umigami said:


> Ane jawab full bahasa indo, buat menunjukan aku iki wong suroboyo indo tulen...
> ya ini forum internasional dan dianjurkan seharusnya pakai english ditambah beberapa angota di forum ini yg punya pengaruh kuat emang nato sentris, ga aneh lah ada cap begitu.
> 
> Mereka tahu kok, sampai soal "tukang hitung" kena semprot dan ditendang dari sini, mereka tahu...


I can't even remember the dude's username, already.


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Do Tom class still have problem with their exocet?


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*RANCANG BANGUN GELAR KEKUATAN MILITER BERBASIS ARTIFICIAL INTELLIGENCE*
8 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR





_Dede Farhan Aulawi seorang Pengamat Teknologi Pertahanan (Berita Lima)_

Seiring dengan lompatan teknologi yang berekplorasi secara eksponensial, menyebabkan implikasi strategis terhadap berbagai bidang kehidupan. Tak terkecuali system pertahanan dengan kiblat desain dalam melakukan rancang bangunnya pada pemanfaatan Artificial Intelligence seoptimal mungkin dalam bidang kemiliteran.

Dilansir dari laman _Berita Lima_ (7/ 11/ 2019), Dede Farhan Aulawi seorang Pengamat Teknologi Pertahanan yang diwawancarai masalah tersebut di Jakarta, Rabu (6/11) mengatakan bahwa Inteligensi Buatan (Artificial Intelligence / AI) semakin menjadi bagian penting dari peperangan masa depan.

Pergeseran paradigma pertempuran pun akan bergeser dari system yang berlandaskan pada jumlah pasukan kepada system yang berlandaskan penggunaan modernisasi persenjataan.

Pusat kekuatan yang bertumpu pada jumlah orang akan bergeser pada alokasi anggaran untuk persenjataan. Kekuatan fisik manusia akan bergeser pada kecerdasan dalam pemanfaatan teknologi persenjataan.

Dede juga mengatakan bahwa bila dibandingkan dengan sistem konvensional, sistem militer yang dilengkapi dengan AI mampu menangani volume data yang lebih besar dengan lebih efisien.

Selain itu, AI meningkatkan kontrol diri, pengaturan diri, dan aktuasi diri dari sistem tempur karena kemampuan komputasi dan pengambilan keputusan yang melekat.





_Drones artificial intelligence (drone below)_
Saat ini menurut pengamatannya, AI telah ditempatkan di hampir setiap aplikasi militer. Termasuk peningkatan dana penelitian dan pengembangan dari lembaga penelitian militer untuk mengembangkan aplikasi baru dan canggih dari kecerdasan buatan yang diproyeksikan untuk mendorong peningkatan adopsi sistem yang digerakkan AI di sektor militer.

“Misalnya saja, Badan Proyek Penelitian Pertahanan AS membiayai pengembangan sistem kapal selam robot, yang diharapkan akan digunakan dalam aplikasi mulai dari deteksi tambang bawah laut hingga keterlibatan dalam operasi anti-kapal selam. Selain itu, Departemen Pertahanan AS secara keseluruhan menghabiskan USD 7,4 miliar untuk pengembangan kecerdasan buatan, Big Data, dan cloud pada tahun fiskal 2017, dan alokasi anggaran ini terus bertambah sampai saat ini. Begitupun dengan Tiongkok yang berinvestasi besar pada AI untuk meningkatkan kemampuan pertahanannya dan diperkirakan akan menjadi pemimpin dunia di bidang ini pada tahun 2030,“ ungkap Dede.

”Penguatan aplikasi AI harus bertitik tolak pada bagaimana cara otak dan akal manusia bekerja. Bagaimana otak bekerja saat “bertahan” dan “menyerang”. Kapan dan bagaimana cara “menyerangnya” sebagai autodefence system yang ter-install dalam naluri manusia harus diterjemahkan ke dalam sistem aplikasi persenjataan otomatis, dan untuk memahami hal ini sudah saatnya mengajak keterlibatan para pakar neurosains dan teknologi untuk memberikan kontribusi keahliannya pada bangsa dan negara,“ ujar Dede dengan penuh semangat.





_DARPA TRACE program using advanced algorithms, embedded computing for radar target recognition (army times)_
Aplikasi AI di bidang militer di dunia saat ini, secara umum diimplementasikan pada sector;

(1) Platform Warfare yang memberdayakan senjata otonom dan berkecepatan tinggi untuk melakukan serangan kolaboratif,

(2) Keamanan siber untuk melindungi jaringan, komputer, program, dan data dari segala jenis akses yang tidak sah, serta mampu merekam pola serangan dunia maya dan mengembangkan alat serangan balik untuk mengatasinya,

(3) Logistik & Transportasi untuk mendeteksi anomali dan dengan cepat memprediksi kegagalan komponen kendaraan dan persenjataan tempur, atau dengan kata lain meningkatkan reliabilitas sistem persenjataan,

(4) Pengenalan Target yang mencakup prakiraan perilaku musuh yang berbasis probabilitas, agregasi cuaca dan kondisi lingkungan, antisipasi dan penandaan kemacetan atau kerentanan jalur pasokan potensial, penilaian pendekatan misi, dan strategi mitigasi yang disarankan, misalnya program Target Recognition and Adaption in Contested Environments (TRACE) yang menggunakan teknik pembelajaran mesin untuk secara otomatis menemukan dan mengidentifikasi target dengan bantuan gambar Radar Aperture Sintetis (SAR),





_Photo Ilustrasi: Panser palang merah (Istimewa)_
(5) Battlefield Healthcare yang meng integrasikan Robotic Surgical Systems (RSS) dan Robotic Ground Platforms (RGPs) untuk memberikan dukungan bedah dan kegiatan evakuasi jarak jauh, misalnya prototipe penalaran klinis yang dikenal sebagai Electronic Medical Record Analyzer (EMRA) yang dirancang untuk memproses rekam medis elektronik pasien dan secara otomatis mengidentifikasi dan memberi peringkat masalah kesehatan yang paling kritis, dan

(6) Simulasi dan Pelatihan Tempur yang memasang rekayasa sistem, rekayasa perangkat lunak, dan ilmu komputer untuk membangun model terkomputerisasi yang memperkenalkan prajurit dengan berbagai sistem tempur yang digunakan selama operasi militer, misalnya Angkatan Laut AS bekerjasama dengan Leidos, SAIC, AECOM, dan Orbital ATK, sementara Angkatan Darat AS bekerjasama dengan SAIC, CACI, Torch Technologies, dan Millennium Engineering.

Aplikasi AI di bidang militer ini tentu akan terus berkembang, termasuk aplikasi dalam pesawat, kendaraan dan senjata tempur tanpa awak. Ungkap Dede mengakhiri percakapan.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## radialv

LtMaverick said:


> su35 paling terbaik, harus beli lebih dari 2 squadron. harus ganti pesawat amerika dan barat di TNI, su35 anti embargo, elang gurun,dsbnya, lol don't they remember that the su35 still can get overpowered by its rival from BVR or did they actually know that the ruskies warn us with #gertakanembargo when we wanted to buy r27 to ukraine lol (cmiiw)



Make no mistake sir, we have been sufered by a Russian embargo after the G-30S incident. many of our combat equipment became useless because lack of spare parts


----------



## LtMaverick

radialv said:


> Make no mistake sir, we have been sufered by a Russian embargo after the G-30S incident. many of our combat equipment are useless because lack of spare parts


the goddamn netijen always ignored that fact


----------



## Kansel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192685067350396928


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Kansel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192685067350396928
> View attachment 588242
> View attachment 588243


Its mean marine become the 4th matra..
Army,Navy,Air force and Marines


----------



## Lasa-X

mejikuhibiu said:


> Its mean marine become the 4th matra..
> Army,Navy,Air force and Marines


I don't think so. It is kotama. Just like kostrad, kopassus and others. It doesn't mean kostrad becoming the fifth matra right?
Marinir still under TNI AL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Lasa-X said:


> I don't think so. It is kotama. Just like kostrad, kopassus and others. It doesn't mean kostrad becoming the fifth matra right?
> Marinir still under TNI AL.


It's probably just going to be separated as a different branch but still under the Navy/KASAL.


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## mandala

*Military chief discloses work plan for primary weaponry defense system*

6th November 2019





Chief of the National Defense Forces (TNI) Marshal Hadi Tahjanto (left), accompanied by Naval Chief of Staff Admiral Siwi Sukma Adji (right) unveiled a work plan during a hearing with the House of Representatives (DPR) Commission I in Jakarta on Wednesday ANTARA FOTO/Indrianto Eko Suwarso/hp.

Jakarta (ANTARA) - National Defense Forces (TNI) Chief Marshal Hadi Tahjanto unveiled the third strategic work plan for the 2019-2024 period at a hearing with the House of Representatives’ (DPR’s) Commission I in Jakarta on Wednesday.

"I have conveyed the next work program (at the hearing). *The TNI will continue the (existing) work program related to the third strategic work plan for the 2019-2024 period in which we need to expedite (the procurement of) the primary weaponry defense system, including submarines.* I will convey the details during a question-and-answer session," he remarked on the sidelines of the hearing with the DPR Commission I.

Read more: https://en.antaranews.com/news/1360...work-plan-for-primary-weaponry-defense-system

^^ New batch of submarines in the 3rd MEF?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

mandala said:


> ^^ New batch of submarines in the 3rd MEF?


Interesting indeed, the latest delivery date for the second batch is March 2026. They might be able to deliver it in 2025 but the 3rd MEF end in 2024. Its unlikely if they are going to order another batch with the same type before the whole 2nd batch ended/delivered, so it might be different/modified type? Or he just said it to smooth the payment/budget process of 2nd batch? Hmm....  Good eyes btw


----------



## NEKONEKO

mandala said:


> The TNI will continue the (existing) work program related to the third strategic work plan for the 2019-2024 period in which we need to expedite (the procurement of) the primary weaponry defense system, including submarines


Yes new batch of submarine in 2019 - 2024 which is the second batch of nagapasa class. cmiiw


----------



## Lasa-X

jek_sperrow said:


> Yes new batch of submarine in 2019 - 2024 which is the second batch of nagapasa class. cmiiw



Second batch nagapasa class was in MEF II 2014-2019, right?
Prolly this is to replace 401 and 402.


----------



## Gundala

jek_sperrow said:


> Yes new batch of submarine in 2019 - 2024 which is the second batch of nagapasa class. cmiiw


It could be, but the word "expedite: make (an action or process) happen sooner or be accomplished more quickly"? Why expedite if the contract already signed? We know the plan of CBG sub was intended to be in 4 batches at first, then there are some rumour it went down to 3 batches. Imo 3 to 4 batches do make sense for a complete package of ToT, I doubt sokor wanna do it in 2 bathces unless we pay more. Oh well, we'll see


----------



## Nike

*Subianto meets Luhut receives inputs on state defense*
7th Nov 2019 22:24





Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto and Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan told the press following their meeting in Jakarta on Thursday.. (ANTARA/Ade Irma Junida)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto met with Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan in Jakarta Thursday and received inputs on state defense. Luhut is his senior, both in the National Defense Forces (TNI) and the government, Subianto said.

"He is my senior. Since he is also Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs, I take suggestions and ideas from him," he said.

He is in the middle of conducting safari visits to all ministers to receive their inputs on state defense, Subianto said.

Subianto said is scheduled to hold the first working meeting with the House of Representatives (DPR) Commission I Monday, November 11.

Related news: Prabowo vows to strengthen military weaponry defense system

"The House Commission I will summon Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto on Monday, November 11, at 10.00 a.m. local time. Through communication between the secretary of the House Commission I and the defense ministry, Subianto confirmed the plan to be present. He will be accompanied by the vice defense minister," Chief of the House Commission I Meutya Hafid said in a written statement released Thursday.

The working meeting will discuss the defense ministry's policies and the State defense strategy that Subianto will unveil at the meeting, she said.

Details of the defense ministry's general policies can be conveyed in an open meeting but the issue of state strategy and secrets will be discussed in a closed-door meeting, she said.

President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has ordered Subianto to develop a domestic strategic defense industry. Moreover, the defense ministry receives the largest budget allocations in the government. 


Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/136183/subianto-meets-luhut-receives-inputs-on-state-defense

*Deputy Minister Proposes Defense Industry Budget Increase*
Damar Iradat, Christopher Harindra - 08 November 2019 16:53 WIB




Deputy Minister of Defense Sakti Wahyu Trenggono (Photo: Medcom.id/faisal abdalla)
*Jakarta: *Deputy Minister of Defense Sakti Wahyu Trenggono will ask for an increase in the national defense industry budget to the Minister of Finance Sri Mulyani Indrawati.

"We will try as best as possible. What can be done locally will be done. It is currently being calculated," said Trenggono at the Presidential Palace Complex, Central Jakarta on Friday, November 8, 2019.
*BERITA TERKAIT*




Trenggono said that his party would provide maximum opportunities to several national defense industries, such as PT Pindad, PT PAL, and PT Dirgantara Indonesia. He and Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto reviewed PT Pindad this week.

"Give them a chance so they can develop faster," he said.

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo asked Prabowo to optimize the use of the budget in the defense sector. Jokowi wants the minimum essential force to be met even if imports of defense products or defense equipment are reduced.

The Ministry of Defense received an allocation of Rp131.2 trillion in the 2020 state budget. The figure increased by Rp21.6 trillion compared to the previous year.



(WAH)

https://m.medcom.id/english/nationa...ter-proposes-defense-industry-budget-increase

Looks like they (both) are honestly working toward the betterment of armed forces

How viable the chance of Indonesia trying to license build by assemble fighter like T/A50 and F16 before trying to assemby KFX/IFX? we never had experiences to assemble jet fighter aircraft afterall


----------



## mandala

jek_sperrow said:


> Yes new batch of submarine in 2019 - 2024 which is the second batch of nagapasa class. cmiiw


The hearing between TNI and DPR Commission 1 is for the 3rd MEF Program. The second Nagapasa batch was done in the 2nd MEF. Curious to see the TNI-AL & TNI-AD procurement plan in 2020 - 2024.


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> *Subianto meets Luhut receives inputs on state defense*
> 7th Nov 2019 22:24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto and Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan told the press following their meeting in Jakarta on Thursday.. (ANTARA/Ade Irma Junida)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto met with Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan in Jakarta Thursday and received inputs on state defense. Luhut is his senior, both in the National Defense Forces (TNI) and the government, Subianto said.
> 
> "He is my senior. Since he is also Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs, I take suggestions and ideas from him," he said.
> 
> He is in the middle of conducting safari visits to all ministers to receive their inputs on state defense, Subianto said.
> 
> Subianto said is scheduled to hold the first working meeting with the House of Representatives (DPR) Commission I Monday, November 11.
> 
> Related news: Prabowo vows to strengthen military weaponry defense system
> 
> "The House Commission I will summon Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto on Monday, November 11, at 10.00 a.m. local time. Through communication between the secretary of the House Commission I and the defense ministry, Subianto confirmed the plan to be present. He will be accompanied by the vice defense minister," Chief of the House Commission I Meutya Hafid said in a written statement released Thursday.
> 
> The working meeting will discuss the defense ministry's policies and the State defense strategy that Subianto will unveil at the meeting, she said.
> 
> Details of the defense ministry's general policies can be conveyed in an open meeting but the issue of state strategy and secrets will be discussed in a closed-door meeting, she said.
> 
> President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has ordered Subianto to develop a domestic strategic defense industry. Moreover, the defense ministry receives the largest budget allocations in the government.
> 
> 
> Editor: Rahmad Nasution
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/136183/subianto-meets-luhut-receives-inputs-on-state-defense
> 
> *Deputy Minister Proposes Defense Industry Budget Increase*
> Damar Iradat, Christopher Harindra - 08 November 2019 16:53 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deputy Minister of Defense Sakti Wahyu Trenggono (Photo: Medcom.id/faisal abdalla)
> *Jakarta: *Deputy Minister of Defense Sakti Wahyu Trenggono will ask for an increase in the national defense industry budget to the Minister of Finance Sri Mulyani Indrawati.
> 
> "We will try as best as possible. What can be done locally will be done. It is currently being calculated," said Trenggono at the Presidential Palace Complex, Central Jakarta on Friday, November 8, 2019.
> *BERITA TERKAIT*
> 
> 
> Trenggono said that his party would provide maximum opportunities to several national defense industries, such as PT Pindad, PT PAL, and PT Dirgantara Indonesia. He and Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto reviewed PT Pindad this week.
> 
> "Give them a chance so they can develop faster," he said.
> 
> President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo asked Prabowo to optimize the use of the budget in the defense sector. Jokowi wants the minimum essential force to be met even if imports of defense products or defense equipment are reduced.
> 
> The Ministry of Defense received an allocation of Rp131.2 trillion in the 2020 state budget. The figure increased by Rp21.6 trillion compared to the previous year.
> 
> 
> 
> (WAH)
> 
> https://m.medcom.id/english/nationa...ter-proposes-defense-industry-budget-increase
> 
> Looks like they (both) are honestly working toward the betterment of armed forces
> 
> How viable the chance of Indonesia trying to license build by assemble fighter like T/A50 and F16 before trying to assemby KFX/IFX? we never had experiences to assemble jet fighter aircraft afterall



preparing to open another production/assembly line for pindad , PT-DI , and shipyard for the PT PAL at lampung ??


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Looks like they (both) are honestly working toward the betterment of armed forces
> 
> How viable the chance of Indonesia trying to license build by assemble fighter like T/A50 and F16 before trying to assemby KFX/IFX? we never had experiences to assemble jet fighter aircraft afterall


Yes, i hope LM gave us airframe license like what they did to us on peace bima sena project.

Also




->*NICE*


----------



## Kansel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192926906552766464


----------



## Kansel

*Kostrad Laksanakan Pergeseran Tank M113 Ke Daerah Latihan*

November 9, 2019 A Ziyadi





Batalyon Infanteri Mekanis Raider (MR) 413 Kostrad melaksanakan pergeseran sejumlah alat utama sistem pertahanan (Alutsista) Tank M113 dalam rangka Latihan Bersama Wirajaya Ausindo (Australia-Indonesia) 2019, pada Selasa 5-11-2019.

Komandan Batalyon MR 413 Kostrad mengungkapkan bahwa latihan ini bertujuan untuk mempererat kerjasama internasional antara Australia dan Indonesia. Hal ini terutama pada tingkat anggota dan organisasi, mengembangkan hubungan ini sebaik mungkin untuk memastikan kelancaran operasi bersama di masa depan.

Dalam melaksanakan latihan ini salah satunya dilaksanakan pengecekan kendaraan tempur Tank M113 dan Truck Transporter sebagai kendaraan pendukung (Pengangkut Tank) selain itu juga dilaksanakan pengisian Bahan Bakar Minyak (BBM) untuk Truck Transporter dan Ranpur M113 yang digunakan untuk latihan bersama Wirajaya Ausindo 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Pindad Komodo new look. Credit to Pikiran Rakyat.






https://www.pikiran-rakyat.com/band...andung-pemerintah-tekankan-produksi-alutsista

More pics from Tempo: https://foto.tempo.co/read/76158/be...eri-suharso-monoarfa-naik-mobil-komodo#foto-1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kansel

https://hot.grid.id/read/181913763/...negara-tetangga-dijamin-tak-berani-cari-gara-

Media2 fucktard dengan berita recycled kek gini dan judulnya yg clickbait&provokatif parah masih bisa berkeliaran ya wkwkwk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> https://hot.grid.id/read/181913763/...negara-tetangga-dijamin-tak-berani-cari-gara-
> 
> Media2 fucktard dengan berita recycled kek gini dan judulnya yg clickbait&provokatif parah masih bisa berkeliaran ya wkwkwk


judul bersifat membeli


----------



## mandala

Leopard 2RI MBTs. Credit to Yonkav 1 Kostrad.


----------



## Raduga

mandala said:


> Leopard 2RI MBTs. Credit to the photographer.


that's from yonkav 1 official IG account 

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Pindad Komodo new design & Pindad Komodo APC variant. Credit to ayobandung.











https://m.ayobandung.com/view/2019/11/08/69640/parade-kendaraan-taktis-pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


we need this kind of thing to happened in our land based industry too , atleast give other manufaktur swasta a chance to learn how to do things , what was the purpose for adding another steel plate in Bung tomo SSM launcher ? is it for compatibility with the Exocet Block 3 ?


----------



## Nike

*Skadron 13/Serbu Penerbad Siagakan Dukungan Pengamanan Perbatasan*

10 November 2019




Skadron 13/Serbu helikopter berisikan helikopter AS-550 Fennec (photo : Prokal)

PROKAL.CO, TELUK BAYUR- Komandan Skadron 13/Serbu Letkol Cpn M Taufik Asyikin, tiba di Berau kemarin (7/11).

Saat ditemui awak media di Bandara Kalimarau kemarin, Taufik akan menjalankan amanah yang diembannya, untuk menyiapkan kekuatan dan kemampuan personelnya, dalam mendukung pengamanan dan pengawasan wilayah, khususnya di perbatasan negara.

Di awal-awal kepemimpinannya, dirinya akan menggenjot kemampuan fisik dan ketangkasan jajarannya. Sebab pihaknya harus siap dalam mendukung kegiatan operasional satuan-satuan angkatan darat, di bawah koordinasi Kodam IV/Mulawarman.





Rencana akan ada penambahan lagi heli AS-550 Fennec (photo : Fransesco Andrae)

Mengenai Alat Utama Sistem Pertahanan (Alutsista), rencananya juga akan dilakukan penambahan. “Yang sekarang baru 8 unit, rencana akan ada penambahan lagi,” katanya. Keberadaan Skadron 13/Serbu di Berau, merupakan satu-satunya di Kalimantan.

Terkait pengawasan wilayah perbatasan yang berada di bawah komando Kodam IV/ Mulawarman, pihaknya siaga dalam memberikan dukungan. “Jadi kami sifatnya mendukung. Kami sudah BKO (Bawah Kendali Operasi) helikopter ke Kodam,” pungkasnya.

(ProKal)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> https://hot.grid.id/read/181913763/...negara-tetangga-dijamin-tak-berani-cari-gara-
> 
> Media2 fucktard dengan berita recycled kek gini dan judulnya yg clickbait&provokatif parah masih bisa berkeliaran ya wkwkwk



Nih mantap lho https://hot.grid.id/amp/181914667/p...ng-merah-bikin-jengkel-dan-iri-mereka-ini-rah


----------



## Jatosint

Ruhnama said:


> Nih mantap lho https://hot.grid.id/amp/181914667/p...ng-merah-bikin-jengkel-dan-iri-mereka-ini-rah



What kind of f*cked up media is that?


----------



## GraveDigger388

LunarSteam said:


> What kind of f*cked up media is that?


"Hot News"
"Celebrity"
"Fashion & Beauty"
"Sex & Health"
"Zodiac"

That's the site's sidebar. Go figure.


----------



## Kansel

And here we go again another provocative title
https://hot.grid.id/read/181914784/...dan-bentuknya-justru-seperti-mainan-anak-anak


----------



## Raduga

RHAN 122B Universal Launcher Concept

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Looks nice without "moncong" and the use of all terrain tires

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Kansel said:


> Looks nice without "moncong" and the use of all terrain tires
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Would be very good if it's modular, like the Astros II for example. Even better if we could produce it's rockets and missiles on our own.


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Looks nice without "moncong" and the use of all terrain tires
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


The wheels need to be bigger and muscular i think , one thing that kinda bug me off is the tire proportion with its chassis


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia must have adequate defense capabilities: Minister*
9 minutes ago






Prabowo Subianto at a hearing meeting with the House of Representatives' Commission I at the Parliament Comple in Jakarta on Monday (11/11/2019). ANTARA FOTO/Aditya Pradana Putra/ama/ak

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto affirmed that Indonesia should possess sufficient defense capabilities based on its huge territory and profuse natural resources.

"We want adequate defense capabilities. I always say that Indonesia has a vast territory and abundant natural resources," Subianto stated at the Parliament Complex in Jakarta on Monday.

The statement was delivered before attending the hearing meeting with the House of Representatives' Commission I at the Parliament Complex, Jakarta.

He affirmed that Indonesia has always pursued peaceful conditions and in no way wanted to disturb other parties.

However, Indonesia must possess a strong national defense to protect itself.

The defense ministry is gathering data on various problems afflicting the defense and security sector.

Related news: Defense Minister to inventorize issues to strengthen national defense

"Yes, there are several shortcomings. Life is always full of deficiencies. Hence, now the problem is how we can find solutions to these deficiencies," the minister stated.

Furthermore, there is a pressing need to improve the welfare of Indonesian Military (TNI) personnel.

The nation's economy should be in a good condition in a bid to improve the welfare of TNI soldiers, Subianto remarked.

"TNI soldiers are part of the people, so we must pursue the welfare of soldiers and Indonesians," he added.

Related news: Prabowo Subianto appointed defense minister in Jokowi's new cabinet

Related news: Prabowo competent to handle defense affairs: MPR Chief
Editor: Yuni Arisandy Sinaga

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/136316/indonesia-must-have-adequate-defense-capabilities-minister


----------



## Kansel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193655706244632576

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> RHAN 122B Universal Launcher Concept
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Looks ugly but as long it can do the job, if I remember how ugly anoa prototype back then I am confident this R-HAN MLRS will become better and better, I wonder will it be using chassis and engine from commercial truck, it should have strong chassis and good off road mobility, maybe we can develop it further as platform for SPH, maybe we should stop ordering more Caesar and get TOT somewhere for the artillery system (maybe SK, SG, FR Etc *155mm) and we buy 100+ or so unit(we need large number because we need to spread it across the archipelago) , it will be worth the TOT, MLRS and SPH bisa buat sendiri cuy, sukur kalau munisi sekalian.
:v


----------



## Nike

*Minister Prabowo upbeat about Indonesia having strong defense industry*
10 minutes ago





Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto ANTARA FOTO/Aditya Pradana Putra/ama

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto has expressed optimism that Indonesia would have a strong national defense industry in future.

The national defense industry is currently able to produce propellants used in bullet and rocket propulsion, he stated at a hearing with the House of Representatives’ (DPR’s) Commission I in Jakarta on Monday.

"I thank God that we have been able to produce propellants, raw material used to produce bullets and rockets, domestically. I am optimistic that in the years to come, we would have a strong defense industry," he noted.

Related news: House Commission I to summon Subianto on Monday

Prabowo pointed out that state firms engaged in the defense industry, including weapons manufacturer PT Pindad, shipbuilder PT PAL, and aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia, were able to export their products.

He stated that the Defense Ministry is seeking to create strong and professional state defense and security, and that the National Defense Forces (TNI) will be reckoned at a regional level.

Related news: Prabowo vows to strengthen military weaponry defense system

"In December 2019, we will complete software products and revise and update the state defense and security strategy and doctrine and unveil them to the relevant institutes and the president responsible for state defense and security," he remarked.

He planned to hold a meeting of leaders in the defense field from all stakeholders to discuss the state defense and security doctrine.

Vice Defense Minister Wahyu Trenggono was also present at the meeting led by Chief of DPR Commission I Meutya Hafid.
Related news: Indonesia must have adequate defense capabilities: Minister

Related news: Subianto meets Luhut receives inputs on state defense



EDITED BY INE

Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/13...bout-indonesia-having-strong-defense-industry


----------



## Raduga

@Cromwell any news about that "november" thing ? still fighting with damen yet ??


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> @Cromwell any news about that "november" thing ? still fighting with damen yet ??



Review and adjustment thingy, hope no more delay, it will came along with announcement of two OPV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami




----------



## Nike

21 TA 50 golden eagle, if it came Indonesian Air Force can made adjustment to put at least three worth light squadron (of 12 each per squadron) to atleast two more Air Force bases (likely in El Tari and one in Papua)



umigami said:


>



Quite uncivilized, Efendi simbolon, even from his gesture. On how he is trying to interrupt Meutya Hafidz, he is just speaking without manner. PDI P acts more like opposition here

Prabowo penganut paham realism politic, doski kutip soal Vegetius Civis pa cem sama Thucydides the strong can do what they can, dia juga nganut paham pertahanan itu investasi untuk stabilitas ekonomi dan politik untuk menjadi pendukung kemakmuran. Dia juga pengen membangun militer Indonesia jadi kekuatan regional

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## umigami

Want to ask: 
Apakah perjuangan rakyat semesta identik dengan program bela negara?


----------



## Logam42

umigami said:


>



Not sure who those politicians were trying to attack for, Prabowo or the Commision 1 leader Meutia Hafid. Both have big targets painted on their backs.



umigami said:


> Want to ask:
> Apakah perjuangan rakyat semesta identik dengan program bela negara?



Perjuangan Rakyat Semesta is a posture/policy. Bela negara is a program that reinforces the posture.

Think of the difference between "Making fishermen prosperous" as policy, and "sinking IUU fishing boats" as program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

According to Tesco Indomaritim official account , the ship in the red circle was on production for OPV , i dont know if it was for the 90metre one , but it's looks like around 60metre or so , probably a competitor to KCR-60 .













never seen any of their KAL with that shape so i guess probably going to be this one .


----------



## mandala

The Commander of the Royal Malaysian Navy ship KD Kasturi has an Indonesian name. A Malaysian with Indonesian origin.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193795499976876033

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Want to ask:
> Apakah perjuangan rakyat semesta identik dengan program bela negara?



The thing is Prabowo said Indonesia defense technology is lacking compared to other countries but he said we had Total war concept to backing such odds and deter invasion from aboard. Later he is trying to push the agenda to support more spending in defense and technology to achieve the parity in the region along to pursue the ideal goals as regional power militarily and trying to explained if military spending should be treated as investment and key for stability and peace insurance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*MENTERI PERTAHANAN: KALAU TERPAKSA, KITA LAKUKAN PERANG RAKYAT SEMESTA*
11 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Menteri Pertahanan Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto (CNBC Indonesia)_
Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto buka-bukaan perihal visi dan misi Kementerian Pertahanan dalam Kabinet Indonesia Maju selama lima tahun ke depan.

“Terus terang pertahanan kita selama ini, secara sejarah, dan saya kira sampai sekarang berlaku, dan mungkin kita akan teruskan adalah bahwa pertahanan kita harus mendasarkan dan kita gunakan adalah Pertahanan Rakyat Semesta,” katanya di ruang rapat Komisi I, Gedung Nusantara II, Kompleks Parlemen, Senayan, Jakarta, Senin (11/11/2019).

Dilansir dari laman _CNBC_ (11/ 11/ 2019), Prabowo lantas mengatakan, secara teknologi, kekuatan pertahanan RI tidak bisa mengalahkan bangsa lain.

 ”Tetapi pertahanan kita yang berdasarkan pemikiran, konsep Pertahanan Rakyat Semesta, perang, kalau terpaksa kita terlibat dalam perang, perang yang akan kita laksanakan adalah Perang Rakyat Semesta, The Concept of The Total Peoples War,” ujar Ketua Umum Partai Gerakan Indonesia Raya tersebut.

Ia menuturkan, dalam konsep Pertahanan Rakyat Semesta, rakyat merupakan salah satu komponen. Dia meyakini dengan konsep tersebut, Indonesia tidak bisa dijajah lagi oleh negara lain.

“Itu adalah doktrin Indonesia selama ini. Lahir dari sejarah kita bahwa setiap warga negara berhak dan wajib ikut bela negara. Jadi mungkin kita bisa dihancurkan prasarana kita, tapi saya yakin, Ibu Ketua (Ketua Komisi I DPR RI Meutya Hafid), bahwa Indonesia tidak mungkin diduduki bangsa lain karena seluruh rakyat akan menjadi komponen pertahanan negara,” kata Prabowo.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_







INDONESIA
*PESAWAT A400M ANGKATAN UDARA INGGRIS AKAN UNJUK KECANGGIHAN DI INDONESIA*
11 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Pesawat A400M Angkatan Udara Inggris akan mengunjungi Indonesia. Pesawat ini akan memamerkan kemampuannya di Jakarta besok.

“Saya senang bisa menyambut kembali pesawat A400M di Jakarta, ini adalah kunjungannya yang ke-4 ke Indonesia. Desainnya sangat inovatif dengan teknologi dan teknik yang sangat canggih,” kata Duta Besar Inggris untuk Indonesia dan Timor Leste Owen Jenkins dalam keterangannya, Senin (11/ 11/ 2019).

Dilansir dari laman _Detik_ (11/ 11/ 2019), Pesawat A400M akan mengunjungi Indonesia pada Selasa (12/11) besok di Bandara Halim Perdanakusuma. Pesawat ini mampu terbang dengan kecepatan 860 km/jam, dengan kemampuan mengangkut 37 ton, kuat dan bisa berpindah-pindah. Pesawat ini dapat melaju dan mendarat di landasan pacu yang telah disiapkan maupun medan yang cukup terjal.

Pihak Inggris menilai A400M jadi pesawat yang mampu menjawab tantangan atas situasi di Indonesia rentan bencana alam seperti gempa bumi, letusan gunung berapi, dan tsunami. Pesawat ini pernah dilibatkan membawa bantuan kemanusiaan dan dalam upaya pemulihan pascagempa bumi dan tsunami di Palu pada Oktober 2018 lalu.

“Sebagai bagian dari upaya kami untuk mendukung pembangunan Indonesia yang adil dan merata, A400M mampu menjawab kebutuhan Indonesia karena pesawat ini menggabungkan kemampuan untuk membawa bantuan strategis ke daerah-daerah terpencil yang sulit untuk diakses seperti zona bencana, daerah dengan landasan pacu yang kecil dan medan yang terjal sekalipun,” kata Owen Jenkins.

“Pesawat ini juga bisa menjangkau lokasi-lokasi di bagian timur Indonesia, dan dapat berfungsi sebagai kapal tanker garis depan serta yang paling fleksibel karena bisa melakukan tiga tugas sekaligus,” tambahnya.

Pesawat angkut militer multi-nasional ini memiliki empat mesin turboprop, menjembatani kemampuan strategis C17 Globemaster yang lebih besar dan kemampuan taktis C130 yang lebih kecil.

“A400M merespons misi taktis dan strategis Angkatan Udara di seluruh dunia, dan sangat cocok untuk mengangkut peralatan berukuran besar langsung ke titik sasaran. Pesawat ini memiliki sertifikasi untuk beroperasi di landasan pacu yang lebih kecil dan beraspal dan mampu beroperasi dalam infrastruktur yang tersedia,” kata Kepala Pertahanan dan Antariksa Airbus Asia Pasifik Johan Pelissier.

_Photo: AU Inggris saat memamerkan kecanggihan A400M beberapa waktu lalu. (detikcom)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_





INDONESIA
*PENEMBAKAN MERIAM SIX BARREL DAN CHAFF DARI KAPAL CEPAT RUDAL TNI AL*
11 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Latihan Gladi Tugas Tempur Tingkat III/ L-3 Terpadu TA 2019 yang dilaksanakan oleh Satuan Kapal Cepat (Satkat) Koarmada II mencapai puncaknya dengan digelarnya Manuver Lapangan di perairan Laut Jawa, pada Jumat (08/11).

Dilansir dari laman web _TNI AL_ (9/ 11/ 2019), Komandan Satkat Koarmada II Kolonel Laut (P) Hariyo Poernomo, S.E., M.M memimpin langsung latihan yang diikuti 200 prajurit Satkat & Kopaska.





_KRI Tombak-629 lakukan penembakan Meriam Six Barrel dan Chaff (TNI AL)_
Skenario latihan diawali dengan problem Peran Tempur melewati Medan Ranjau, dimana seluruh peserta latihan bersiap siaga di pos tempur nya masing-masing.

Menyusul latihan selanjutnya yaitu Penanggulangan dan Penyelamatan Orang Jatuh di Laut yang dilakukan oleh Tim medis kesehatan dan penyelam dengan meluncur menggunakan sekoci karet mengevakuasi korban di tengah laut. Dilanjutkan dengan Peran Pembekalan dilaut serta latihan VBSS, yakni peran pemeriksaan dan penggeledahan yang dilaksanakan oleh tim periksa KRI Tombak-629 dan tim Periksa KRI HIU-634 serta dilanjutkan penembakan Meriam Six Barrel dan Chaff pada siang dan malam hari serta beberapa materi latihan lainnya.





_KRI Hiu – 634 (TNI AL)_
Latihan ini sekaligus menjadi penutup rangkaian manuver lapangan Glagaspur Tingkat III/ L-3 Terpadu yang di lakukan oleh Satuan Kapal Cepat Koarmada II.

Sementara menurut Dansatkat Koarmada II latihan Glagaspur Tingkat III/L-3 ini dilaksanakan untuk meningkatkan Kesiap-siagaan dan Naluri Tempur Prajurit sesuai tugas pokok TNI AL.

“Dengan latihan ini kedepannya kita akan terus mengevaluasi kemampuan daya tempur dalam menjaga pertahanan keamanan maritim di wilayah NKRI,” pungkas Hariyo.

_Photo: KRI Tombak-629 lakukan penembakan Meriam Six Barrel dan Chaff (TNI AL)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


----------



## Nike

*Prabowo Reveals Shortcomings in National Defense Industry*
Translator: 
*Ricky Mohammad Nugraha*
Editor: 
*Markus Wisnu Murti*
11 November 2019 15:06 WIB

Prabowo Subianto said the country’s defense industry still lacked in many aspects.

“Yes, it has plenty of drawbacks, as is life in general. So now the problem is how we look for solutions to overcome those issues,” he said at the Senayan Parliamentary complex on Monday. 

Prabowo, his deputy Wahyu Sakti Trenggono and officials of the Defense Ministry will hold a meeting with the House's Commission I today. Prabowo, however, did not detail the issues to be canvassed in the meeting. 

Prabowo assured that he intended to step up Indonesia’s defense capabilities. He said the country’s vast and rich geography, according to history, had always attracted the interests of other nations. 

“We yearn for peace. We also do not want to be bothered by others, but we must be strong enough to defend ourselves. I think that is the main mindset,” said Prabowo Subianto. 

When asked about the soldier’s welfare, the former Army's Special Forces (Kopassus) commander said he would fight for it but remained realistic about the country’s economic situation. 

“A soldier’s welfare cannot be guaranteed if the country’s economy is not stable. So we must surely see this issue from a comprehensive view,” said Prabowo Subianto.

BUDIARTI UTAMI PUTRI

https://en.tempo.co/read/1270819/prabowo-reveals-shortcomings-in-national-defense-industry


----------



## Nike

KRI BAC doing embark movements of logistic and units of Marines in Tj Kaluang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

I am looking forward to the Strategic plan Prabowo going to propose to President later in January. As for now I only hear what has been said by previous menhan with a bit of a twist (pertahanan rakyat semesta, lack of technology, etc, dang man we already know that). The down side of most of our strategic plan before is it tries to reach the sky without calculating the capacity/capability of the persons/institute/industry/market in general. So in the end what is called the "great plan" can not be executed. What we need is Strategic plan that can be executed/implemented with the current condition. We are trying to do too much with limited budget, in the end nothing gets done corectly or according to plan. Good plan is a plan that can be implemented and I expect Prabowo can deliver it, tho I personally not too sure looking at how he managed his own political party. But I hope Im wrong


----------



## Kansel

Found it

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Navy getting P8's?

Ultility helo is it romeo? And with attack helo is it viper or will he ka52k katran? Interesting one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LtMaverick

Kansel said:


> Found it
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Navy getting P8's?
> 
> Ultility helo is it romeo? And with attack helo is it viper or will he ka52k katran? Interesting one.



damn I'll be waiting for that, my prediction for the interesthing Things for Navy and Marines:

*KRI* : might be all kinda stuff they needed, Frigate,OPV,KCR,LPD,PC,Etc
*Pesud Patmar* : either cn235 or c295 mpa
*Heli latih :* might be colibri or something came from europe especially from airbus helo like h135/145, i dont think US will pretty much offer the training helo.
*Fixed Wing Medium Cargo Plane *: more cn235 or c295
*Heli Utility* : Might Be Another Panther Or Seahawk Romeo
*Heli Serang *: Either it will be viper or ka-50/52/havoc or either hind
*Pesud Patmar Staregis *: Big Chances For Poseidon
*Tank Amfibi Recovery *: Might Be BMP-3 recovery/More BREM-L
*Panser Intai Amfibi *: This would be a hard prediction but it will be another wheeled IFV or APC(pandur or maybe other thing)
*KAPA *: damn would be another hard prediction, got no prediction for this so far
*105mm arty *: Prolly would be the biggest chance would be lg1 mk3 but the alternative might be l118 or something else
*35mm AA *: lol it would be the OER-GDF or its china copy 
*SPAA *: Would be very interesting what marines wanted, it could be wheeled it could be tracked, pantsir/tunguska or avenger based humvee or south Korea SPAA. it's interesting
*MLRS :* Prolly another rm70 or local variant

btw AD looks pretty serious on their small arms and alat optics


----------



## nametag

umigami said:


> Want to ask:
> Apakah perjuangan rakyat semesta identik dengan program bela negara?


What He means with perjuangan rakyat semesta is "Total War Concept", a strategy/concept used widely during World war. Absolutely different with program bela negara, CMIIW


----------



## Gundala

Kansel said:


> Navy getting P8's?
> 
> Ultility helo is it romeo? And with attack helo is it viper or will he ka52k katran? Interesting one.


Yea interesting, there are 2 type of Patmar they are after from the list:

Pesud Patmar (could be NC/CN)
Pesud Patmar "Strategis" (advanced version of CN or P8?)
The other thing is Attack Helicopter (Attack/Escort GKK"Gerakan Kapal Ke Pantai"). This is interesting, it could be maritime coogar with ground atck capability and troops lift? Or they are after full atck/escort? My interpertation is they are trying to get Viper or as you said perhaps KA52k (Russia stronk LOL) type. But I might be just wishful thinking


----------



## LtMaverick

hmmm Interesting visitor this week 
from this guy : https://www.indomiliter.com/ins-kil...rvet-stealth-anti-kapal-selam-produksi-india/
to this guy : https://www.indomiliter.com/undang-...s-a400m-au-inggris-kembali-tampil-di-jakarta/


----------



## Gundala

nametag said:


> What He means with perjuangan rakyat semesta is "Total War Concept", a strategy/concept used widely during World war. Absolutely different with program bela negara, CMIIW


Perjuangan Rakyat Semesta is a Doctrine/Concept/Vision like you said widely use during WWII/Penjajahan Era. The Program bela negara is its "turunan"/Part of its strategy. Things like some of commercial pilots here in Indonesia were trained for jungle survival, and *officially listed* as military reserved (and cmiiw they also have military rank) etc. But the strategy implementation of having the reserved force such as commercial pilots is currently lacking in strategic implementation. From example: aside from jungle survival they (pilots/commercial vessel captain/Resimen Mahasiswa/Scientist) should also have some short of education about basic military strategy and operation. So when the time comes they wouldnt have big problem integrating with our military operation. This is what Prabowo means by working with Kementrian Pendidikan.

Above strategic plan is part of program bela negara. Its not a "forced" program but rather encourage some of the human resources we have to join the program bela negara. So its not different then program bela negara but rather the implementation strategy of Perjuangan Rakyat Semesta. I hope it make sense as I type it while enjoying my lunch


----------



## LtMaverick

http://militermeter.com/tiru-amerik...diem-siapkan-perwira-cadangan-dari-mahasiswa/ REEEEEE...... ROTC and JROTC


----------



## Kansel

Gundala said:


> Yea interesting, there are 2 type of Patmar they are after from the list:
> 
> Pesud Patmar (could be NC/CN)
> Pesud Patmar "Strategis" (advanced version of CN or P8?)
> The other thing is Attack Helicopter (Attack/Escort GKK"Gerakan Kapal Ke Pantai"). This is interesting, it could be maritime coogar with ground atck capability and troops lift? Or they are after full atck/escort? My interpertation is they are trying to get Viper or as you said perhaps KA52k (Russia stronk LOL) type. But I might be just wishful thinking


IMO they will classify Cn235&C295 as tactical mpa


----------



## LtMaverick

Guys, Does Anyone Know About 2 Remaining PKR Status or PKR 3&4. I Heard Many Times That Indo Replace It With Another 2 Iver, so 4 iver & 2 Pkr, is that true?


----------



## Gundala

Kansel said:


> IMO they will classify Cn235&C295 as tactical mpa


Yea but they can also be "strategic" with AKS/AKP capability tho it might NOT be as good as the P8. But looking at the budget standpoint and the pressure of involving local company manufacture then they prolly going to settle for less if the budget say so. We'll see 

Idk if they ever sell one before, afaik its only just a conceptual design but PT.DI should be able to produce one if the navy needed. Just like Airbus with their C295MPA below with more avionics/sensors systems inside.

https://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/cn235mp/

*CN-235 MPA Indonesian Navy variant*
The Indonesian Ministry of Defence and Security ordered 24 CN-235 aircraft, including six for the Indonesian Navy maritime reconnaissance squadron and three for the Indonesian Air Force.

THALES and IPTN signed a memorandum Of agreement in May 2000 for the supply of three CN235 aircraft manufactured by IPTN and equipped with AMASCOS from Thales Airborne Systems, to the Indonesian Air Force. The AMASCOS airborne maritime situation control system includes the Ocean Master search radar produced by Thales and EADS Deutschland, the Elettronica ALR 733 radar warning receiver, the Chlio thermal imager developed by Thales Optronique, the Gemini navigation computer from Thales (formerly Sextant) Avionics and the AN/ASQ-508 magnetic anomaly detection (MAD) system from CAE.

There are three hardpoints under each wing that can carry Harpoon anti-ship missiles. The Indonesian maritime patrol version can be fitted with two mk46 torpedoes or Exocet M-39 air-launch anti-ship missiles.

https://www.naval-technology.com/projects/c295maritimepatrolai/

*Avionics systems onboard the multirole maritime patrol aircraft*
The C295 MPA is fitted with an advanced integrated avionics system. The avionics suite consists of four liquid crystal displays and associated control units.

A set of geophysical sensors provide attitude, heading and air data information. Other subsystems include an AHRS (attitude and heading reference system), an ADS (air data system), a FMS (flight management system) and an automatic flight control system.

The aircraft is fitted with a fully integrated tactical system (FITS) for mission control.

The system comprises a range of sensors and components including search radar, electro-optic / infrared sensors (EO/IR), electronic support measures (ESM) / an electronic intelligence system (ELINT), COMINT, a magnetic anomaly detector (MAD), an IFF interrogator, a SATCOM, a datalink and a Link-11.

Other subsystems include acoustics systems, an automatic identification system (ais) and sea pollution detection systems.

The FITS ASW version underwent operational evaluation (OPEVAL) and conducted anti-submarine and anti-surface missions during Nato exercises.

*Weapon systems of the widely used C295 maritime patrol aircraft*
The C295 has up to six underwing hard points for weapon systems. The hard points can hold torpedoes, anti-surface missiles, mines and depth charges.

A C295 MPA anti-submarine variant has successfully conducted its first torpedo launch test in May 2010.

The aircraft is equipped with self-protection equipment including cockpit armour, a radar warning receiver (RWR), a missile approach warning system (MAWS) and a laser warning receiver (LWR).

The aircraft can fire chaff / flares to deceive the incoming radar-directed anti-aircraft artillery (AAA), radar command-guided missiles, radar homing guided missiles and infrared guided missiles.


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> Found it
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Navy getting P8's?
> 
> Ultility helo is it romeo? And with attack helo is it viper or will he ka52k katran? Interesting one.


Panser intai amfibi? Are they continuing for another btr4 or additional russian btr80s?


----------



## Kansel

striver44 said:


> Panser intai amfibi? Are they continuing for another btr4 or additional russian btr80s?


Marines don't like btr 80 and btr 4 so i think they will go for pandur with improved amphibious capabilities


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> Marines don't like btr 80 and btr 4 so i think they will go for pandur with improved amphibious capabilities


Never thought of that. nice if the army/marines shares a common platform.


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Panser intai amfibi? Are they continuing for another btr4 or additional russian btr80s?



Aligator and Tatrapan amphibious vehicle 

Utility helicopter big chance is another Bell 412EP, attack helicopter big chance Viper and earlier variants as they are had small footprint to be deployed from any of our lpd or even LST, 

self propelled AA gun? Got no idea


----------



## initial_d

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
bisa makin geer dan besar kepala deh warga +62 ma kabar kaya gini, anggap hiburan di sore hari hahhahaha


----------



## Ruhnama

LtMaverick said:


> damn I'll be waiting for that, my prediction for the interesthing Things for Navy and Marines:
> 
> *KRI* : might be all kinda stuff they needed, Frigate,OPV,KCR,LPD,PC,Etc
> *Pesud Patmar* : either cn235 or c295 mpa
> *Heli latih :* might be colibri or something came from europe especially from airbus helo like h135/145, i dont think US will pretty much offer the training helo.
> *Fixed Wing Medium Cargo Plane *: more cn235 or c295
> *Heli Utility* : Might Be Another Panther Or Seahawk Romeo
> *Heli Serang *: Either it will be viper or ka-50/52/havoc or either hind
> *Pesud Patmar Staregis *: Big Chances For Poseidon
> *Tank Amfibi Recovery *: Might Be BMP-3 recovery/More BREM-L
> *Panser Intai Amfibi *: This would be a hard prediction but it will be another wheeled IFV or APC(pandur or maybe other thing)
> *KAPA *: damn would be another hard prediction, got no prediction for this so far
> *105mm arty *: Prolly would be the biggest chance would be lg1 mk3 but the alternative might be l118 or something else
> *35mm AA *: lol it would be the OER-GDF or its china copy
> *SPAA *: Would be very interesting what marines wanted, it could be wheeled it could be tracked, pantsir/tunguska or avenger based humvee or south Korea SPAA. it's interesting
> *MLRS :* Prolly another rm70 or local variant
> 
> btw AD looks pretty serious on their small arms and alat optics



Do you remember our representative watching korkut firing test?

It is amphibi, it use 35mm same with oer gdf

https://jakartagreater.com/delegasi-indonesia-tinjau-penembakan-korkut-spaag-aselsan/
But dont know lah

Ditambah kondisi negri ottoman lagi ribut + hal lain kd harus dpertimbangkan lagi.

ROTC? We have menwa but after regormation likely "not popular enough" also their image to another ormawa

If there are Rotc (that is like what Nike said before) i want joint but cannot cause my eye


----------



## LtMaverick

Ruhnama said:


> Do you remember our representative watching korkut firing test?
> 
> It is amphibi, it use 35mm same with oer gdf
> 
> https://jakartagreater.com/delegasi-indonesia-tinjau-penembakan-korkut-spaag-aselsan/
> But dont know lah
> 
> Ditambah kondisi negri ottoman lagi ribut + hal lain kd harus dpertimbangkan lagi.
> 
> ROTC? We have menwa but after regormation likely "not popular enough" also their image to another ormawa
> 
> If there are Rotc (that is like what Nike said before) i want joint but cannot cause my eye



that's why I actually don't suggest the korkut to be the next SPAAG, since turks are in big trouble currently, but if Indonesia wants to get some trouble yeah just pick korkut, but if they want alternative to western they should pick the SK version i Believe its k21 chassis (cmiiw)

speaking about ROTC, i hope they really implement it like USA but i dont think anytime soon indo could follow US steps u know like a bit widening the qualifications or requirements and simplify them like glass wearers are allowed, make a recruitment office, create JROTC, and then using contract system like US, so u could go reenlist or get your dd214 when your enlistment/contract done, and then you know for enlisted they give them GI Bills or anything that could help. and basically Officer or anything could go as a Field Officer or Grunt, basically copy the US but tried to sort things that appropriate for the Indonesia, but that's my suggestion. i still wanted to try the last attempt to join the Military Academy, 1st one was bad. doesnt made in panda. 2nd one was better but worse, doesnt made in panpus and this is the 3rd time tho, and im like 20 now. i have a minus on my right eye but i dont know how many and i have operation Scar on my back and neck, but still if i wasn't succeded either I'll join OCS later or either not joining armed forces


----------



## Chestnut

There's a SPAAG variant of the BMP-3 called the 2S38 ZAK-57. Seeing as the Marines operate on a tight budget it should be a no-brainer for them to buy something that shares parts with their most commonly fielded vehicle.


----------



## Nike

Its not coincidence lah my rants being heard by Mr Menhan suddenly  at least two days before the healing session with lawmaker.


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Aligator and Tatrapan amphibious vehicle
> 
> Utility helicopter big chance is another Bell 412EP, attack helicopter big chance Viper and earlier variants as they are had small footprint to be deployed from any of our lpd or even LST,
> 
> self propelled AA gun? Got no idea


Alligator? Bukannya itu LVT lawas ya? And setau gua tatrapan gak punya amphibious capabilities ya?

(CMIIW)


----------



## mejikuhibiu

W


initial_d said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> bisa makin geer dan besar kepala deh warga +62 ma kabar kaya gini, anggap hiburan di sore hari hahhahaha


Wkwkwk.. guling guling gw..


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Alligator? Bukannya itu LVT lawas ya? And setau gua tatrapan gak punya amphibious capabilities ya?
> 
> (CMIIW)


She's probably mean m113 arisgator


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, US hope to maintain defense cooperation*
12th Nov 2019 22:09





Indonesian Minister of Defense receiving the visit of US Ambassador to Indonesia Joseph R Donoval Jr in Jakarta, Tuesday (12/11/2019). (ANTARA/HO/Ministry of Defense/ac)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Governments of Indonesia and the United States sought cooperation and good relations, especially in the defense sector, based on the spirit of kinship and mutual respect. Such intentions were apparent in the meeting between Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto and Ambassador of the United States to Indonesia, Joseph R Donovan Jr, according to a statement released by the Ministry's Public Relations offices received here, Tuesday.

The ambassador had made an honorary visit to the Defense Ministry and was accompanied by Deputy Chief of Mission Heather C Variava, Defense Attache Colonel Mike Spake, and Political Officer Steve Weston.

"The visit provided an opportunity for both parties to have discussions around efforts to strengthen mutually beneficial cooperation," said Head of the Ministry's Secretariat General Public Relations office, Brigadier General Totok Sugiharto.

Prabowo informed the ambassador and his team about several programs that have been prioritized by the Ministry of Defense, Sugiharto said.

Additionally, aside from receiving the visit of Ambassador Donovan, Prabowo separately received an honorary visit from Ambassador of Saudi Arabia to Indonesia, Esam A Abid. (INE)
Related news: Indonesia's seeks US cooperation in Indo-Pacific context
Related news: Indonesia concurs on intensifying bilateral relations with Russia, US

Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/136436/indonesia-us-hope-to-maintain-defense-cooperation


----------



## Nike

*IKUTI ARAHAN MENHAN, DAHANA KEMBANGKAN BAHAN PELEDAK UNTUK PERTAHANAN*
12 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_P-100 Live (Istimewa)_

Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto melakukan kunjungan kerja ke PT Pindad, pada hari Rabu (6/11). Dalam kesempatan tersebut, Prabowo memberikan pesan khusus kepada PT Dahana.

Direktur Utama Dahana, Budi Antono menuturkan, Menhan meminta Dahana untuk terus mengembangkan bahan peledak pertahanan, terutama roket dan rudal, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Jawa Pos_ (12/ 11/ 2019).

“Pada sektor pertahanan, Dahana terus menggenjot pendapatan dari sektor ini dengan memproduksi Bom P-100L untuk pesawat tempur jenis Sukhoi,” tutur Budi melalui keterangan tertulis, Selasa (12/11).

Budi menyampaikan, keberadaan fasilitas Energetic Material Center (EMC) di Subang, Jawa Barat memberikan kepercayaan diri bagi perseroan untuk terus mengembangkan inovasi.



REPORT THIS AD


Di samping itu, pembangunan industri propelan dan pabrik amonium nitrat juga menunjukkan dukungan pemerintah untuk kemandirian industri bahan peledak khususnya, dan kemandirian industri pertahanan pada umumnya.

Selain di sektor pertahanan, Dahana juga terus mengembangkan inovasi dan layanan di sektor migas, sektor pertambangan umum, serta sektor kuari dan infrasturktur. Sebagai informasi, ada sejumlah proyek strategis yang tengah dikembangkan Dahana, antara lain pembangunan pabrik amonium nitrat, pembangunan pabrik _spherical powder_ propelan, serta pembangunan pabrik elemented detonator.

Pabrik propelan dan pabrik detonator rencananya dibangun di kawasan EMC, Subang, Jawa Barat dengan nilai investasi masing-masing Rp 2,3 triliun dan Rp 147,9 miliar. Kontraktor pabrik propelan saat ini belum ditentukan, tetapi akan ditunjuk oleh Kementerian Pertahanan. Pabrik ini dijadwalkan dibangun 2020-2023.

Sementara itu, kontraktor pabrik detonator masih dalam proses pemilihan. Pabrik ini dijadwalkan mulai dibangun tahun ini, dan akan selesai pada 2022.

Adapun pabrik amonium nitrat rencananya dibangun di wilayah Kaltim Industrial Estate (KIE) Bontang, Kalimantan Timur. Ini merupakan proyek kerja sama dengan PT Pupuk Kaltim yang diperkirakan menelan dana hingga Rp 1,1 triliun. Kontraktor EPC untuk pabrik ini yaitu Konsorsium WIKA-Sedin.


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*KASAU: SAAT INI TINGGAL DUA KONTRAK LAGI YANG HARUS DISELESAIKAN*
12 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Kasau Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna mengatakan, pencapaian alutsista saat ini baru 42 persen. Modernisasi alutsista TNI AU akan terus dilakukan hingga mencapai target 100 persen pada 2024 nanti.

“Saat ini tinggal dua kontrak lagi yang harus diselesaikan dan mudah-mudahan dalam dua bulan ini bisa selesai. Jika sudah selesai, selanjutnya kami tinggal menunggu kedatangan alutsista,” ujarnya seusai penutupan pendidikan Sekolah Staf dan Komando Angkatan Udara (Seskoau) Angkatan ke-56 di Lembang, Selasa 12 November 2019, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Pikiran Rakyat_ (12/ 11/ 2019).

Yuyu mengungkapkan, pencapaian alutsista mengacu pada kekuatan pokok minimum (minimum essential force/ MEF) yang disusun dalam rencana strategis. Di akhir Renstra ketiga ini, MEF baru tercapai sekitar 42 persen karena terkendala berbagai hal, di antaranya regulasi dan teknologi.

Meski demikian, dia optimistis alutsista akan terpenuhi sesuai dengan target pada 2024 nanti. Setelah kontrak selesai, tinggal menunggu kedatangan alutsista secara bertahap.

“Pada 2020 akhir, kami harap alutsista sudah berdatangan dan bisa tuntas pada 2024. Sebab kan butuh proses dari beberapa bulan sampai tahunan setelah kontrak, baru datang. Contoh, pesawat Hercules itu baru datang tiga tahun setelah kontrak,” katanya.

Seiring dengan modernisasi alutsista, lanjut Yuyu, pihaknya juga berkomitmen untuk meningkatkan kapasitas sumber daya manusia. Di antaranya, melalui pendidikan di Seskoau, Lembang, Kabupaten Bandung Barat.

Pada Penutupan Pendidikan Seskoau Angkatan ke-56 kemarin, KSAU melantik 132 perwira menengah. Mereka terdiri atas 121 TNI AU (termasuk 8 Wanita Angkatan Udara), 2 TNI AD, 2 TNI AL, dan 7 perwira dari negara sahabat, yakni Australia, India, Korea Selatan, Malaysia, Pakistan, Arab Saudi, dan Singapura.

Perwira dengan predikat lulus terbaik dan penulis karya tulis perorangan terbaik diraih Mayor Pnb Made Yogi Indra Prabowo. Sementara penulis karya tulis perorangan terbaik dari negara sahabat diraih Major Shaw Goh Wei Wuan dari Singapura.

“Semua siswa yang mengikuti pendidikan tahun ini lulus semuanya dengan predikat memuaskan. Secara keseluruhan, ada peningkatan dibandingkan dengan tahun sebelumnya,” kata Yuyu.

_Photo: F-16V. (Lockheed Martin)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


----------



## Raduga

*SEMINAR PENGEMBANGAN RADAR PASIF TAHAP III-III*






Tuesday, 12 November 2019​
Jakarta, Selasa (12/11/2019). Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan menyelenggarakan seminar Litbang Pengembangan Radar Pasif Tahap III-III, yang dilaksanakan di Rupatama Lantai V Gedung Ir. H. Djuanda Kantor Balitbang Kemhan Jl. Jati No.1 Pondok Labu, Jakarta Selatan. Dengan tema “Melalui Litbang Radar Pasif Kita Tingkatkan Penguasaan Teknologi Software Radar Pertahanan Udara”. Seminar dihadiri oleh Sesbalitbang Kemhan Brigjen TNI Abdullah Sani, sekaligus membuka seminar mewakili Kabalitbang Kemhan, Kapuslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan Brigjen TNI Rosidin, M.Si (Han), M.Sc, Kapuslitbang Sumdahan Balitbang Kemhan Brigjen TNI Martono, para pejabat di lingkungan Balitbang Kemhan dan undangan. Sebagai narasumber dari LAPI ITB adalah Bapak Dr. Joko Suryana, Bapak Farianza Yahya Ali, Dip.Elec.Eng, B Comp & Info dan Bapak Ahmad Izzudin , ST., M,T. dan Peneliti Madya Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan Kolonel Lek Imam Taufik serta sebagai moderator Kolonel Lek Ir. Bambang Edhi Saputro, MT.

Kabalitbang Kemhan dalam sambutan tertulisnya yang dibacakan Sesbalitbang Kemhan mengatakan, bahwa seminar ini dilaksanakan pada hakekatnya untuk mendapatkan saran masukan, sehingga penguasaan pembuatan dan pengembangan teknologi Radar Pasif mendapatkan hasil yang optimal. Saat ini berkembang teknologi COTS ( _Commercial Off The Self _) yang dapat digunakan untuk modifikasi. Teknologi software banyak diaplikasikan dalam litbang Radar Pasif.

Lebih lanjut Kabalitbang menjelaskan, dengan seminar ini diharapkan kita dapat pahami bersama teknologi software pada pengembangan Rada Pasif dan Radar Pertahanan Udara secara umum, sehingga kita dapat mengambil keputusan bagaimana pemanfaatan secara maksimal guna mendukung pencapaian kemandirian teknologi industri pertahanan dan memenuhi kebutuhan operasi TNI

Mengakhiri sambutannya, Kabalitbang Kemhan mengucapkan terima kasih kepada pembicara, moderator dan undangan yang telah meluangkan waktunya demi kepentingan bangsa dan negara. Kepada seluruh pendukung kegiatan dan panitia pelaksana seminar ini, kami ucapkan terima kasih atas perhatian, bantuan dan kerjasamanya hingga sampai pada tingkat pelaksanaan seminar hari ini.

https://www.kemhan.go.id/balitbang/2019/11/12/seminar-pengembangan-radar-pasif-tahap-iii-iii.html
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i never seen our Vera-NG radar operational , is this passive radar development part of Vera-NG purchasement with TOT agreement ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Raduga said:


> *SEMINAR PENGEMBANGAN RADAR PASIF TAHAP III-III*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday, 12 November 2019​
> Jakarta, Selasa (12/11/2019). Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan menyelenggarakan seminar Litbang Pengembangan Radar Pasif Tahap III-III, yang dilaksanakan di Rupatama Lantai V Gedung Ir. H. Djuanda Kantor Balitbang Kemhan Jl. Jati No.1 Pondok Labu, Jakarta Selatan. Dengan tema “Melalui Litbang Radar Pasif Kita Tingkatkan Penguasaan Teknologi Software Radar Pertahanan Udara”. Seminar dihadiri oleh Sesbalitbang Kemhan Brigjen TNI Abdullah Sani, sekaligus membuka seminar mewakili Kabalitbang Kemhan, Kapuslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan Brigjen TNI Rosidin, M.Si (Han), M.Sc, Kapuslitbang Sumdahan Balitbang Kemhan Brigjen TNI Martono, para pejabat di lingkungan Balitbang Kemhan dan undangan. Sebagai narasumber dari LAPI ITB adalah Bapak Dr. Joko Suryana, Bapak Farianza Yahya Ali, Dip.Elec.Eng, B Comp & Info dan Bapak Ahmad Izzudin , ST., M,T. dan Peneliti Madya Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan Kolonel Lek Imam Taufik serta sebagai moderator Kolonel Lek Ir. Bambang Edhi Saputro, MT.
> 
> Kabalitbang Kemhan dalam sambutan tertulisnya yang dibacakan Sesbalitbang Kemhan mengatakan, bahwa seminar ini dilaksanakan pada hakekatnya untuk mendapatkan saran masukan, sehingga penguasaan pembuatan dan pengembangan teknologi Radar Pasif mendapatkan hasil yang optimal. Saat ini berkembang teknologi COTS ( _Commercial Off The Self _) yang dapat digunakan untuk modifikasi. Teknologi software banyak diaplikasikan dalam litbang Radar Pasif.
> 
> Lebih lanjut Kabalitbang menjelaskan, dengan seminar ini diharapkan kita dapat pahami bersama teknologi software pada pengembangan Rada Pasif dan Radar Pertahanan Udara secara umum, sehingga kita dapat mengambil keputusan bagaimana pemanfaatan secara maksimal guna mendukung pencapaian kemandirian teknologi industri pertahanan dan memenuhi kebutuhan operasi TNI
> 
> Mengakhiri sambutannya, Kabalitbang Kemhan mengucapkan terima kasih kepada pembicara, moderator dan undangan yang telah meluangkan waktunya demi kepentingan bangsa dan negara. Kepada seluruh pendukung kegiatan dan panitia pelaksana seminar ini, kami ucapkan terima kasih atas perhatian, bantuan dan kerjasamanya hingga sampai pada tingkat pelaksanaan seminar hari ini.
> 
> https://www.kemhan.go.id/balitbang/2019/11/12/seminar-pengembangan-radar-pasif-tahap-iii-iii.html
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> i never seen our Vera-NG radar operational , is this passive radar development part of Vera-NG purchasement with TOT agreement ??


I like this, Radar and Missiles. Those 2 things we have to master first, Indera MX4/RHAN122 is a good start. We are going to need alot of coastal def, ground to ground, anti air def, etc in the future. Put more R&D money on them pls


----------



## Raduga

Gundala said:


> I like this, Radar and Missiles. Those 2 things we have to master first, Indera MX4/RHAN122 is a good start. We are going to need alot of coastal def, ground to ground, anti air def, etc in the future. Put more R&D money on them pls


im kinda anti coastal def idea , it's far more better to have dedicated naval strike fighter to do pre-emptive strike , and this strategy is well proven like HMS Sheffield and USS Stark incident .


----------



## Kansel

*Boi

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
*


----------



## umigami

Happy Hunting Densus..


----------



## Kansel

*TNI AU Jajaki Pembelian Pesawat Angkut Baru*
Reporter:
*Tempo.co*
Editor:
*Budi Riza*
12 November 2019 16:51 WIB






Pesawat A400M milik Angkatan Udara Inggris mendarat di Bandara Halim Perdanakusuma pada Selasa, 12 November 2019. Budi R/Tempo

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Wakil Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara, Marsekal Madya TNI Fahru Zaini, mengatakan lembaga TNI memiliki perencanaan strategis untuk membeli pesawat angkut berat untuk 2020 – 2024

pesawat angkut berat untuk 2020 – 2024
Ini akan dibahas dan diputuskan oleh Dewan Penentuan Pengadaan. Dewan ini akan membahas kebutuhan operasional dan spesifikasi teknis jenis pesawat angkut berat yang dibutuhkan.

“Kita akan lihat bujet kita di perencanaan strategis seperti apa,” kata Fahru Zaini kepada media seusai mendengarkan penjelasan dari manajemen Airbus di Bandara Udara Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, pada Selasa, 12 November 2019.

Manajemen Airbus sedang menawarkan pesawat angkut kargo A400M milik Angkatan Udara Inggris ke pemerintah Indonesia. Pesawat ini tiba di Bandara Halim Perdanakusuma pada Selasa, 12 November 2019. Pesawat akan langsung berangkat ke Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia pada sore hari.

Menurut Fahru, AU mendapat sejumlah tawaran untuk membeli pesawat angkut seperti jenis Hercules, Antonov dan Ilyushin.

Soal pesawat A400M ini, Fahru mengatakan Kementerian Badan Usaha Milik Negara sedang menjajaki kemungkinan membeli pesawat itu. Proses penjajakan antara kementerian BUMN dan manajemen Airbus sedang berlangsung.

Menurut dia, pesawat angkut berkapasitas besar dibutuhkan dalam program jembatan udara, yang menjadi program pemerintah. Pesawat itu akan mengangkut sejumlah kargo yang dibutuhkan di Indonesia bagian timur. Ini agar harga barang kebutuhan masyarakat di kawasan Indonesia bagian timur bisa sama dengan kawasan lain di Indonesia.

Jika pesawat ini jadi dibeli, TNI AU akan bertugas untuk mengoperasikannya. Bandara Halim Perdanakusuma juga akan menjadi pangkalan dari pesawat A400M ini.

TNI AU akan diuntungkan jika kementerian BUMN jadi membeli pesawat ini. Misalnya untuk mengangkut helikopter ke kawasan Indonesia timur secara langsung tanpa transit.




Pesawat A400M milik Angkatan Udara Inggris mendarat di Bandara Halim Perdanakusuma pada Selasa, 12 November 2019.Ini penampakan ruang kokpit. Budi R/Tempo

Menurut Komandan Sayap Royal Air Force Inggris, Ed Horne, yang ikut memberikan penjelasan singkat di lokasi, pesawat ini memilik kelebihan dibandingkan pesawat angkut C 130 Hercules.

“Bisa terbang lebih jauh dua kali dengan membawa kargo dua kali lebih banyak,” kata Ed Horne. Menurut dia, pesawat A400M milik AU Inggris ikut membantu memberikan bantuan bagi korban gempa bumi dan tsunami di Palu pada 2018.

Horne juga mengatakan pesawat ini memiliki kemampuan untuk lepas landas dari landasan pendek sekitar 800 meter – 1 kilometer. Ini terbukti saat kru A400M melakukan bantuan kemanusiaan di kawasan Karibia, yang diterpa badai.


Menurut Kepala Pertahanan dan Antariksa Airbus Asia – Pasifik, John Pelissier, dia belum bisa mengungkap mengenai harga per unit pesawat A400M yang sedang ditawarkan kepada pemerintah Indonesia.




Pesawat A400M milik Angkatan Udara Inggris mendarat di Bandara Halim Perdanakusuma pada Selasa, 12 November 2019. Ini tampak belakang. Budi R/Tempo

Namun, Pelissier mengatakan ada skema pembiayaan yang disiapkan oleh Airbus jika pemerintah Indonesia berminat untuk membeli pesawat ini.

Media Aviation Week melansir pemerintah Malaysia membeli 4 unit pesawat A400M ini pada 2005 dan menerima penyerahan pertama pada 2015. Mengutip seorang pejabat Malaysia, harga keempat pesawat itu disebut sekitar US$740 juta atau sekitar Rp10.4 triliun atau sekitar Rp2.6 triliun per unit.


----------



## Ruhnama

LtMaverick said:


> that's why I actually don't suggest the korkut to be the next SPAAG, since turks are in big trouble currently, but if Indonesia wants to get some trouble yeah just pick korkut, but if they want alternative to western they should pick the SK version i Believe its k21 chassis (cmiiw)
> 
> speaking about ROTC, i hope they really implement it like USA but i dont think anytime soon indo could follow US steps u know like a bit widening the qualifications or requirements and simplify them like glass wearers are allowed, make a recruitment office, create JROTC, and then using contract system like US, so u could go reenlist or get your dd214 when your enlistment/contract done, and then you know for enlisted they give them GI Bills or anything that could help. and basically Officer or anything could go as a Field Officer or Grunt, basically copy the US but tried to sort things that appropriate for the Indonesia, but that's my suggestion. i still wanted to try the last attempt to join the Military Academy, 1st one was bad. doesnt made in panda. 2nd one was better but worse, doesnt made in panpus and this is the 3rd time tho, and im like 20 now. i have a minus on my right eye but i dont know how many and i have operation Scar on my back and neck, but still if i wasn't succeded either I'll join OCS later or either not joining armed forces



I still have some likely bingung
If someone join cadangan, amd he is not in service so he is a military or civilian? Can he have vote?
Just curious abt this.

Semangat gan buat akmilnya


----------



## umigami

New from connie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

umigami said:


> New from connie


i agree with her, the best defence are offence, pre emptive strike harus masuk dalam kebijakan pertahanan indonesia, jangan ampe nunggu musuh masuk dan mendarat, harus jelas juga siapa ancaman, entah threat from the north or from the south


----------



## Kansel

Istimewa
*TNI AU Sudah Mampu Laksanakan Perawatan Berat Propeler Pesawat C-130 Hercules*

Posted on November 13, 2019 by Roni Sontani
AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Udara (TNI AU) kini sudah mampu melaksanakan perawatan berat (_overhaul_) propeler pesawat C-130 _Hercules_. Dengan kemampuan ini, perawatan berat baling-baling pesawat _Hercules_ tak perlu lagi dilaksanakan di luar negeri.

Hal ini terungkap dalam kunjungan Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna ke Bengkel Perawatan Propeler Satuan Pemeliharaan (Sathar) 13, Depo Pemeliharaan (Depohar) 10, Komando Pemeliharaan Materiil Angkatan Udara (Koharmatau) di Bandung, Selasa (12/11).

Perawatan berat propeler pesawat C-130 dilaksanakan setiap melewati penggunaan selama 5.000 jam terbang.

KSAU dalam kunjungannya ke Sathar 13 didampingi oleh Komandan Koharmatau Marsda TNI Dento Priyono. Ia mendapatkan penjelasan dari Komandan Sathar 13 Letkol Tek Wawan Darmawan.





Koharmatau
KSAU menyatakan kepuasannya dan memberikan apresiasi atas prestasi yang telah dicapai oleh Sathar 13, Depohar 10, Koharmatau ini. Ia berharap, kinerja seperti ini dapat dilakukan juga oleh satuan lain di luar Koharmatau.

Untuk diketahui, kemampuan _overhaul_ propeler C-130 diraih oleh Koharmatau pada 2018. Kemampuan diraih secara bertahap melalui program bantuan dari pemerintah Amerika Serikat.





Koharmatau
Mengutip siaran pemberitaan Koharmatau, program kerja sama antara TNI AU dengan Amerika ini pada awalnya hanya diperuntukan pada pemeliharaan propeler pesawat C-130 _Hercules_ dan dibagi dalam beberapa fase.

Fase I dilaksanakan dari 2011 hingga 2013 dengan materi seperti bongkar-pasang (_assembly-disassembly_) propeler, perbaikan tingkat ringan hingga sedang (_repair dan trouble shooting_) komponen propeler, pengujian propeler, serta pengadaan peralatan untuk mendukung pemeliharaan tersebut.





Koharmatau
Fase II dilaksanakan dari 2013 hingga 2016, yaitu pengembangan kemampuan Bengkel Propeler hingga tahap pemeliharaan tingkat berat (_overhaul_) komponen propeler di luar komponen _blade_ dan _barrel_, dan pengadaan peralatan untuk pemeliharaan terkait.

Kemudian pada Fase III Koharmatau melakukan pengadaan _Propeller Repair Shop_ (PRS) secara swadaya dikarenakan program kerja sama dengan Amerika Serikat tidak meliputi seluruh materi pemeliharaan tingkat berart propeler C-130.

KSAU mengatakan, pencapaian prestasi yang kesekian kali diraih oleh Koharmatau ini membuktikan bahwa profesionalitas, militansi, dan inovasi anggota Koharmatau tidak perlu diragukan lagi.





Koharmatau
Sebelumnya, Koharmatau telah menorehkan prestasi lain yaitu perbaikan simulator pesawat Hawk 209 di Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin. Perbaikan dilakukan oleh Depohar 20, 40, dan 70.

Roni Sontani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

initial_d said:


> harus jelas juga siapa ancaman, entah threat from the north or from the south


MOD need to publish new white paper.


----------



## Gundala

Kansel said:


> INDONESIA
> *KASAU: SAAT INI TINGGAL DUA KONTRAK LAGI YANG HARUS DISELESAIKAN*
> 12 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> Kasau Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna mengatakan, pencapaian alutsista saat ini baru 42 persen. Modernisasi alutsista TNI AU akan terus dilakukan hingga mencapai target 100 persen pada 2024 nanti.
> 
> “Saat ini tinggal dua kontrak lagi yang harus diselesaikan dan mudah-mudahan dalam dua bulan ini bisa selesai. Jika sudah selesai, selanjutnya kami tinggal menunggu kedatangan alutsista,” ujarnya seusai penutupan pendidikan Sekolah Staf dan Komando Angkatan Udara (Seskoau) Angkatan ke-56 di Lembang, Selasa 12 November 2019, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Pikiran Rakyat_ (12/ 11/ 2019).
> 
> Yuyu mengungkapkan, pencapaian alutsista mengacu pada kekuatan pokok minimum (minimum essential force/ MEF) yang disusun dalam rencana strategis. Di akhir Renstra ketiga ini, MEF baru tercapai sekitar 42 persen karena terkendala berbagai hal, di antaranya regulasi dan teknologi.
> 
> Meski demikian, dia optimistis alutsista akan terpenuhi sesuai dengan target pada 2024 nanti. Setelah kontrak selesai, tinggal menunggu kedatangan alutsista secara bertahap.
> 
> “Pada 2020 akhir, kami harap alutsista sudah berdatangan dan bisa tuntas pada 2024. Sebab kan butuh proses dari beberapa bulan sampai tahunan setelah kontrak, baru datang. Contoh, pesawat Hercules itu baru datang tiga tahun setelah kontrak,” katanya.
> 
> Seiring dengan modernisasi alutsista, lanjut Yuyu, pihaknya juga berkomitmen untuk meningkatkan kapasitas sumber daya manusia. Di antaranya, melalui pendidikan di Seskoau, Lembang, Kabupaten Bandung Barat.
> 
> Pada Penutupan Pendidikan Seskoau Angkatan ke-56 kemarin, KSAU melantik 132 perwira menengah. Mereka terdiri atas 121 TNI AU (termasuk 8 Wanita Angkatan Udara), 2 TNI AD, 2 TNI AL, dan 7 perwira dari negara sahabat, yakni Australia, India, Korea Selatan, Malaysia, Pakistan, Arab Saudi, dan Singapura.
> 
> Perwira dengan predikat lulus terbaik dan penulis karya tulis perorangan terbaik diraih Mayor Pnb Made Yogi Indra Prabowo. Sementara penulis karya tulis perorangan terbaik dari negara sahabat diraih Major Shaw Goh Wei Wuan dari Singapura.
> 
> “Semua siswa yang mengikuti pendidikan tahun ini lulus semuanya dengan predikat memuaskan. Secara keseluruhan, ada peningkatan dibandingkan dengan tahun sebelumnya,” kata Yuyu.
> 
> _Photo: F-16V. (Lockheed Martin)_
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)_


2 more contracts for this year (MEF II)? What are those? Sukhoi & Hercules?


----------



## LtMaverick

Ruhnama said:


> I still have some likely bingung
> If someone join cadangan, amd he is not in service so he is a military or civilian? Can he have vote?
> Just curious abt this.
> 
> Semangat gan buat akmilnya



Tbh I've also kinda confused, but for Us military I've kinda understand a little bit, for ROTC graduate it depends where they're going to serve but mostly afaik they'll ended up being an active duty members, but for reserves members sometimes they also sent to deployment even though national guard and reserves are almost the same even though its different. but I've kinda confused with komponen cadangan in indo armed forces, who's the reserve unit? KODAM kh atau apakah? but as we can tell from kemhan statement he want to copy US so it was right 80% active duty or officer came from OCS and ROTC and 20% came from academy, it's seems that we also lack of service member especially officer (cmiiw) btw thx bro for the bless

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Gundala said:


> 2 more contracts for this year (MEF II)? What are those? Sukhoi & Hercules?


No detailed information on here tho.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Gundala said:


> 2 more contracts for this year (MEF II)? What are those? Sukhoi & Hercules?


For sukhoi we have contract already..
Maybe herky and viper..
Btw.. there's any chance for a400m for our heavy lift??


----------



## Kansel

Happy hunting densus!

Rabu 13 November 2019, 14:34 WIB

*Bomber Polrestabes Medan Aktif di Medsos, Densus Turun Tangan Melacak*
*Ahmad Bil Wahid* - detikNews




Foto: Karo Penmas Divisi Humas Mabes Polri Brigjen Dedi Prasetyo (Lisye/detikcom)
*FOKUS BERITA:*Bom Bunuh Diri di Medan
*
Jakarta *- Rabbial Muslim Nasution, terduga pelaku bom bunuh diri di Polretabes Medan cukup aktif di media sosial. Densus 88 juga melakukan pelacakan di dunia maya untuk mencari dugaan jaringan Rabbial.

"Ya nanti akan didalami, dari jejak yang ada di media sosial memang cukup aktif. Tapi semua rangkaian temuan Densus 88 akan dikaji, akan didalami, nanti faktanya akan kita sampaikan," ujar Karopenmas Polri Brigjen Dedi Prasetyo.

Hal itu disampaikan Dedi dalam konferensi pers di kantornya Jl Trunojoyo, Kebayoran Baru, Jakata Selatan, Rabu (13/11/2019).

*Baca juga: *Usai Bom Bunuh Diri di Polrestabes Medan, Pelayanan SKCK Tetap Berjalan


Berdasarkan penelusuran sementara, Rabbial dinyatakan sebagai lone wolf. Namun polisi masih terus melakukan penelusuran. Terbuka kemungkinan adanya jaringan di balik Rabbial.

Rabbial melakukan aksi di halaman Polrestabes Medan pada pagi hari tadi. Rabbial yang menggunakan bom dililit ke badannya tewas di tempat.

Ada enam korban luka dari kejadian ini. Enam orang korban tersebut terdiri dari lima orang anggota polisi dan satu orang masyarakat sipil.


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

gak cuman bela negara doang, Kemenhan yang sekarang lebih up to date juga ngerti kelemahan TNI. Walaupun menhannya menteri rasa presiden


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> gak cuman bela negara doang, Kemenhan yang sekarang lebih up to date juga ngerti kelemahan TNI. Walaupun menhannya menteri rasa presiden



Tau kelemahan sendiri bisa mengetahui apa yg diperbaiki dan jadi ga besar kepala

TNI NO 13 RANKING DUNIA DIATAS KORSEL
KOPASUS NO 3

And for the big data, thats great


----------



## Nike

*Cyber security should become government's priority: Expert*
13th Nov 2019 20:27





Dr Pratama Persadha, academician at the University of Gadjah Mada (UGM)

Semarang, Central Java (ANTARA) - Cyber security should become a priority on the agenda of the Indonesian Government while entering the Internet of things (IoT)-based Industry 4.0 era, according to Dr. Pratama Persadha, academician of the University of Gadjah Mada (UGM).

"Cyber security is a priority issue in the current digital era," Persadha, former acting director of signal security of the National Cyber and Crypto Agency (BSSN), told Antara here on Wednesday, commenting on a statement made by Defense Minister, Prabowo Subianto, earlier.

In a hearing with the Commission I of the House of Representatives (DPR) in Jakarta on Monday, Subianto said the Defense Ministry together with the Education and Culture Ministry will prepare human resources as reserve components.

Related news: Eight nations participate in Cyber Security, Fintech Show, Jakarta

The presence of defense reserve components (civilians) is needed to support the main component (military/TNI) or other components.

"One of the needed reserve components is educated staff or human resources in the field of cyber security," said the chairman of the Communication and Information System Security Research Center (CISSReC).

Nowadays, war is not only physical contact using a conventional weapon, but it has developed into a cyber war based on communication and information technology.

A survey by Roberts Walters in April 2019 showed that globally and domestically, there is a wide gap between cyber defense human resource demands and preparedness, both for the government institutions and the private sector. The survey saw the participation of 400 people in Southeast Asia, revealing a global technology talent crisis. The difficulty level of finding technical talent is at number 7 on a scale of 1 to 10.

Related news: Russia targets forging cybersecurity cooperation with Indonesia

The military reserve component from among civilians initiated by Subianto to be implemented in cooperation with Education and Culture Minister, Nadiem Makarim, is expected to minimize the gap between the demand and preparedness of cyber security human resources in Indonesia.

In addition to strengthening the Indonesian cyber security, the educated reserve component is also expected to help develop the national defense industry, particularly in IT security.

Indonesia has so far depended on foreign information technology. Indonesia must develop its IT security industry to be able to become an independent and sovereign nation in information and communication security.

For the purpose, the Defense Ministry must also establish cooperation with the Communication and Informatics Ministry that has developed a Digital Talent program aimed at improving the skills and competitiveness of Indonesia's human resources in the field of communication and information technology.

"The Communication and Informatics Ministry has offered 25 thousand scholarships under the Digital Talent Program in 2019," he noted.

Related news: Indonesia wants joint ASEAN Cybersecurity Regulation

Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/136512/cyber-security-should-become-governments-priority-expert

Cyber security should be under BIN domain not TNI IMHO, they can be used for datas intelligent gathering and counter intelligent possibility also to support our politic economy and defense security just like what China and Russian do with their cyber security network


----------



## Kansel

*PT Dahana Siapkan Produksi Roket S8 Kom dan Bangun Pabrik di Timor Leste*

14 November 2019





Roket S8 Kom (image : Yugoimport)

*Prabowo Sebut Industri Pertahanan Banyak Kurangnya, Ini Kata BUMN*

Jakarta - Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto mengunjungi pabrik PT Pindad (Persero) beberapa waktu lalu. Dari kunjungan itu, Prabowo berpandangan jika industri pertahanan nasional masih banyak kekurangannya.

Apa kata PT Dahana (Persero) sebagai salah satu Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) yang bergerak di industri pertahanan?

Presiden Direktur Dahana Budi Antono memaparkan, saat ini sebenarnya sudah ada Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan (KKIP). Kemudian, dia menyebut jika alat pertahanan sudah disertifikasi maka sudah bisa dibeli TNI.

Namun, dia bilang, ada sejumlah barang yang justru didatangkan dari luar negeri alias impor.

"Sebetulnya kita punya KKIP Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan, barang siapa yang sudah tersertifikat, akreditasi itu boleh TNI beli ke industri lokal. Contohnya, Dahana, Pindad, DI (Dirgantara) PAL. Kadang-kadang belinya keluar," jelasnya di Kementerian BUMN Jakarta, Selasa (12/11/2019).

Pihaknya tak menyebut barang-barang yang dimaksud. Namun, dia tak menepis untuk alat pertahanan dengan teknologi canggih Dahana belum bisa memproduksi. Dahana sendiri, kata dia, sudah bisa memproduksi bom dan roket.

"Teknologi canggih kita akui kita belum bisa. Kalau Dahana bisa bikin bom sudah ada sertifikatnya, terus nanti ada Roket S8 Kom tahun depan diuji dinamis pakai Sukhoi," ujarnya.





Pemakaian alat pertahanan yang dipasok oleh BUMN nasional ke Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) ataupun TNI pun masih minim. Menurut Budi, saat ini baru sekitar 13%. Terkait minimnya pemakaian alat pertahanan ini, ia meminta agar ditanyakan ke Kemenhan ataupun TNI.

"Kita tergabung holding National Defence and Hightech Industries (NDHI). Kita itung-itung yang dibeli TNI atau Kemhan itu 13%. Kita maunya 35% dengan produksi dalam negeri," ujarnya.

"(Kenapa?) Tanya deh ke sana. (Menurut Dahana?) Apa namanya saya nggak tahu, mungkin NDHI belum bisa buat macam-macam, mereka (untuk) kemampuan juga, jadi mereka belinya dari luar. Tapi kalau Dahana bisa bikin bom, roket bisa bikin S8 Kom harusnya dibeli," jelasnya.

Prabowo sebelumnya mengunjungi Pindad untuk mempersiapkan arah industri pertahanan ke depan. Menurutnya, industri pertahanan masih banyak masalah.

"Ya kekurangannya banyak sekali ya. Kehidupan kan selalu penuh kekurangan. Sekarang masalahnya adalah bagaimana kita cari solusi terhadap kekurangan-kekurangan tersebut," kata Prabowo di Kompleks MPR/DPR, Senayan, Jakarta, Senin (11/11/2019). Prabowo menjawab pertanyaan soal kekurangan industri pertahanan usai mengunjungi Pindad. (Detik)

*PT Dahana Akan Bangun Pabrik Bahan Peledak di Timur Leste*

Jakarta – Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) yang bergerak di sektor bahan peledak, PT Dahana (Persero) akan membangun pabrik penghasil bahan peledak di Timor Leste. Pembangunan pabrik tersebut akan dimulai pada tahun 2020 mendatang.




Setelah bom menyusul roket pesawat Sukhoi akan dibikin di dalam negeri (photo : ngeair)

Presiden Direktur PT Dahana Budi Antono menerangkan, pembangunan pabrik bahan peledak di Timur Leste merupakan langkah ekspansi bisnis perseroan ke pasar ASEAN. Pembangunan pabrik itu juga menjadi langkah awal Dahana mengembangkan bisnisnya di Timur Leste karena negara tersebut punya potensi pasar yang besar.

“Awalnya, Timor Leste ingin mandiri dalam bidang bahan peledak. Jadi Dahana diundang untuk bikin pabrik di sana. Dahana langsung mengiyakan. Karena kalau tidak diambil maka perusahaan Australia yang akan masuk ke Timor Leste. Ini peluang bagus untuk Dahana,” kata Budi di Kementerian BUMN, Jakarta, Selasa, 12 November 2019.

Dari sisi kapasitas, lanjut Budi, pabrik di Timor Leste memang relatif kecil. Kapasitas produksinya hanya sekitar 1.000 ton per tahun. Investasi yang dibutuhkan sekitar Rp10-15 miliar. Namun dari sisi peluang bisnis, pabrik tersebut sangat menjanjikan. Timor Leste secara geografis dipenuhi pegunungan dan perbukitan, maka pembangunan terowongan untuk infrastruktur akan banyak dibutuhkan.

“Timor Leste bikin pelabuhan, Tibar Bay Port. Jadi yang tadinya gunung, dilakukan cut and field dan dijadikan pelabuhan. Prosesnya tentu butuh bahan peledak. Kami ekspor bahan peledak ke Timor Leste untuk mendukung proyek tersebut,” ujar Budi.

Pembangunan pabrik tersebut diproyeksi hanya membutuhkan waktu enam bulan untuk pengerjaan konstruksi. Dalam waktu dekat ini, Dahana akan menerima kunjungan dari pihak Timor Leste untuk mematangkan rencana pembangunan pabrik tersebut.

Dahana sendiri saat ini tengah menggarap dua proyek prioritas, yakni pembangunan pabrik ammonium nitrat di Bontang, dan pabrik propelan di Subang. Kedua proyek tersebut masing-masing membutuhkan investasi sebesar Rp1,1 triliun dan Rp2,3 triliun.

(InfoBank)


----------



## HellFireIndo

Kansel said:


> *PT Dahana Siapkan Produksi Roket S8 Kom dan Bangun Pabrik di Timor Leste*
> 
> 14 November 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roket S8 Kom (image : Yugoimport)
> 
> *Prabowo Sebut Industri Pertahanan Banyak Kurangnya, Ini Kata BUMN*
> 
> Jakarta - Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto mengunjungi pabrik PT Pindad (Persero) beberapa waktu lalu. Dari kunjungan itu, Prabowo berpandangan jika industri pertahanan nasional masih banyak kekurangannya.
> 
> Apa kata PT Dahana (Persero) sebagai salah satu Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) yang bergerak di industri pertahanan?
> 
> Presiden Direktur Dahana Budi Antono memaparkan, saat ini sebenarnya sudah ada Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan (KKIP). Kemudian, dia menyebut jika alat pertahanan sudah disertifikasi maka sudah bisa dibeli TNI.
> 
> Namun, dia bilang, ada sejumlah barang yang justru didatangkan dari luar negeri alias impor.
> 
> "Sebetulnya kita punya KKIP Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan, barang siapa yang sudah tersertifikat, akreditasi itu boleh TNI beli ke industri lokal. Contohnya, Dahana, Pindad, DI (Dirgantara) PAL. Kadang-kadang belinya keluar," jelasnya di Kementerian BUMN Jakarta, Selasa (12/11/2019).
> 
> Pihaknya tak menyebut barang-barang yang dimaksud. Namun, dia tak menepis untuk alat pertahanan dengan teknologi canggih Dahana belum bisa memproduksi. Dahana sendiri, kata dia, sudah bisa memproduksi bom dan roket.
> 
> "Teknologi canggih kita akui kita belum bisa. Kalau Dahana bisa bikin bom sudah ada sertifikatnya, terus nanti ada Roket S8 Kom tahun depan diuji dinamis pakai Sukhoi," ujarnya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pemakaian alat pertahanan yang dipasok oleh BUMN nasional ke Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) ataupun TNI pun masih minim. Menurut Budi, saat ini baru sekitar 13%. Terkait minimnya pemakaian alat pertahanan ini, ia meminta agar ditanyakan ke Kemenhan ataupun TNI.
> 
> "Kita tergabung holding National Defence and Hightech Industries (NDHI). Kita itung-itung yang dibeli TNI atau Kemhan itu 13%. Kita maunya 35% dengan produksi dalam negeri," ujarnya.
> 
> "(Kenapa?) Tanya deh ke sana. (Menurut Dahana?) Apa namanya saya nggak tahu, mungkin NDHI belum bisa buat macam-macam, mereka (untuk) kemampuan juga, jadi mereka belinya dari luar. Tapi kalau Dahana bisa bikin bom, roket bisa bikin S8 Kom harusnya dibeli," jelasnya.
> 
> Prabowo sebelumnya mengunjungi Pindad untuk mempersiapkan arah industri pertahanan ke depan. Menurutnya, industri pertahanan masih banyak masalah.
> 
> "Ya kekurangannya banyak sekali ya. Kehidupan kan selalu penuh kekurangan. Sekarang masalahnya adalah bagaimana kita cari solusi terhadap kekurangan-kekurangan tersebut," kata Prabowo di Kompleks MPR/DPR, Senayan, Jakarta, Senin (11/11/2019). Prabowo menjawab pertanyaan soal kekurangan industri pertahanan usai mengunjungi Pindad. (Detik)
> 
> *PT Dahana Akan Bangun Pabrik Bahan Peledak di Timur Leste*
> 
> Jakarta – Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) yang bergerak di sektor bahan peledak, PT Dahana (Persero) akan membangun pabrik penghasil bahan peledak di Timor Leste. Pembangunan pabrik tersebut akan dimulai pada tahun 2020 mendatang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setelah bom menyusul roket pesawat Sukhoi akan dibikin di dalam negeri (photo : ngeair)
> 
> Presiden Direktur PT Dahana Budi Antono menerangkan, pembangunan pabrik bahan peledak di Timur Leste merupakan langkah ekspansi bisnis perseroan ke pasar ASEAN. Pembangunan pabrik itu juga menjadi langkah awal Dahana mengembangkan bisnisnya di Timur Leste karena negara tersebut punya potensi pasar yang besar.
> 
> “Awalnya, Timor Leste ingin mandiri dalam bidang bahan peledak. Jadi Dahana diundang untuk bikin pabrik di sana. Dahana langsung mengiyakan. Karena kalau tidak diambil maka perusahaan Australia yang akan masuk ke Timor Leste. Ini peluang bagus untuk Dahana,” kata Budi di Kementerian BUMN, Jakarta, Selasa, 12 November 2019.
> 
> Dari sisi kapasitas, lanjut Budi, pabrik di Timor Leste memang relatif kecil. Kapasitas produksinya hanya sekitar 1.000 ton per tahun. Investasi yang dibutuhkan sekitar Rp10-15 miliar. Namun dari sisi peluang bisnis, pabrik tersebut sangat menjanjikan. Timor Leste secara geografis dipenuhi pegunungan dan perbukitan, maka pembangunan terowongan untuk infrastruktur akan banyak dibutuhkan.
> 
> “Timor Leste bikin pelabuhan, Tibar Bay Port. Jadi yang tadinya gunung, dilakukan cut and field dan dijadikan pelabuhan. Prosesnya tentu butuh bahan peledak. Kami ekspor bahan peledak ke Timor Leste untuk mendukung proyek tersebut,” ujar Budi.
> 
> Pembangunan pabrik tersebut diproyeksi hanya membutuhkan waktu enam bulan untuk pengerjaan konstruksi. Dalam waktu dekat ini, Dahana akan menerima kunjungan dari pihak Timor Leste untuk mematangkan rencana pembangunan pabrik tersebut.
> 
> Dahana sendiri saat ini tengah menggarap dua proyek prioritas, yakni pembangunan pabrik ammonium nitrat di Bontang, dan pabrik propelan di Subang. Kedua proyek tersebut masing-masing membutuhkan investasi sebesar Rp1,1 triliun dan Rp2,3 triliun.
> 
> (InfoBank)


What's the strategic benefit of it really, other than keeping the Aussies out?


----------



## Logam42

HellFireIndo said:


> What's the strategic benefit of it really, other than keeping the Aussies out?


Getting indonesians in


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> *Cyber security should become government's priority: Expert*
> 13th Nov 2019 20:27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Pratama Persadha, academician at the University of Gadjah Mada (UGM)
> 
> Semarang, Central Java (ANTARA) - Cyber security should become a priority on the agenda of the Indonesian Government while entering the Internet of things (IoT)-based Industry 4.0 era, according to Dr. Pratama Persadha, academician of the University of Gadjah Mada (UGM).
> 
> "Cyber security is a priority issue in the current digital era," Persadha, former acting director of signal security of the National Cyber and Crypto Agency (BSSN), told Antara here on Wednesday, commenting on a statement made by Defense Minister, Prabowo Subianto, earlier.
> 
> In a hearing with the Commission I of the House of Representatives (DPR) in Jakarta on Monday, Subianto said the Defense Ministry together with the Education and Culture Ministry will prepare human resources as reserve components.
> 
> Related news: Eight nations participate in Cyber Security, Fintech Show, Jakarta
> 
> The presence of defense reserve components (civilians) is needed to support the main component (military/TNI) or other components.
> 
> "One of the needed reserve components is educated staff or human resources in the field of cyber security," said the chairman of the Communication and Information System Security Research Center (CISSReC).
> 
> Nowadays, war is not only physical contact using a conventional weapon, but it has developed into a cyber war based on communication and information technology.
> 
> A survey by Roberts Walters in April 2019 showed that globally and domestically, there is a wide gap between cyber defense human resource demands and preparedness, both for the government institutions and the private sector. The survey saw the participation of 400 people in Southeast Asia, revealing a global technology talent crisis. The difficulty level of finding technical talent is at number 7 on a scale of 1 to 10.
> 
> Related news: Russia targets forging cybersecurity cooperation with Indonesia
> 
> The military reserve component from among civilians initiated by Subianto to be implemented in cooperation with Education and Culture Minister, Nadiem Makarim, is expected to minimize the gap between the demand and preparedness of cyber security human resources in Indonesia.
> 
> In addition to strengthening the Indonesian cyber security, the educated reserve component is also expected to help develop the national defense industry, particularly in IT security.
> 
> Indonesia has so far depended on foreign information technology. Indonesia must develop its IT security industry to be able to become an independent and sovereign nation in information and communication security.
> 
> For the purpose, the Defense Ministry must also establish cooperation with the Communication and Informatics Ministry that has developed a Digital Talent program aimed at improving the skills and competitiveness of Indonesia's human resources in the field of communication and information technology.
> 
> "The Communication and Informatics Ministry has offered 25 thousand scholarships under the Digital Talent Program in 2019," he noted.
> 
> Related news: Indonesia wants joint ASEAN Cybersecurity Regulation
> 
> Editor: Rahmad Nasution
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/136512/cyber-security-should-become-governments-priority-expert
> 
> Cyber security should be under BIN domain not TNI IMHO, they can be used for datas intelligent gathering and counter intelligent possibility also to support our politic economy and defense security just like what China and Russian do with their cyber security network



What about Lembaga sandi Negara?


----------



## Nike

Our Penerbal size is actually quite large compared to other in the region, even Sinkies only detached their assets from their Airforce 



        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Barbar mode on


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nike said:


> Our Penerbal size is actually quite large compared to other in the region, even Sinkies only detached their assets from their Airforce
> 
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Yes but still need even more firepower tho, considering the vast sea territory we have. I wonder if Penerbal would ever operate Jet aircrafts, namely Poseidon or even Naval fighter (IFX Naval version?), but anyway that would be saved for later, getting them in proper quantity and fully equipped first should be the priority obviously.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> What about Lembaga sandi Negara?



Beda TuPokSi nya mas


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Yes but still need even more firepower tho, considering the vast sea territory we have. I wonder if Penerbal would ever operate Jet aircrafts, namely Poseidon or even Naval fighter (IFX Naval version?), but anyway that would be saved for later, getting them in proper quantity and fully equipped first should be the priority obviously.



Penerbal in the past operating this beast 







I am rather inclined for the Navy to operated something like Poseidon and if they want fighter something like Super Hornet (coupled with growler) is the best choices among all of the possibility , but looking at pitiful state of our Air Forces that still a distant dreams. 

The number of Penerbal assets is indeed still at lower side of the Navy requirement even when compared to their peak standard in early 1960's, when they operated vast array of complex assets like ASW helicopter, MPA aircraft, Torpedo bomber fighter, ASW aircraft, utility helicopter and other assets in rather large number.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nike said:


> Penerbal in the past operating this beast
> 
> View attachment 589235
> 
> 
> I am rather inclined for the Navy to operated something like Poseidon and if they want fighter something like Super Hornet (coupled with growler) is the best choices among all of the possibility , but looking at pitiful state of our Air Forces that still a distant dreams.
> 
> The number of Penerbal assets is indeed still at lower side of the Navy requirement even when compared to their peak standard in early 1960's, when they operated vast array of complex assets like ASW helicopter, MPA aircraft, Torpedo bomber fighter, ASW aircraft, utility helicopter and other assets in rather large number.


Wah that's the jet statue i see everytime i went to Surabaya. I think it's more about budget priority regarding the Air assets (well obviously), maybe we could count on Prabowo's ego and dream to take care of that, but idk about his own priority considering he was....literally Orba military manifested (in his track record), Infantry-focused, and he seems to just started to fit in the current era (i feel that he's a bit kudet), as his previous statement indicates that he kind surprised that the defense industry got much better post his era, and i think his statement about we're "always" behind in tech, is kinda off, as technologies can be learned, and we're doing exactly that atm.

I would really support the idea that the Navy would be able to field strong and complete array of assets, espc ASW/Strategic MPA and Naval Fighters, cause that would lift the Air Force's burden on Maritime defense, and will strengthen the Navy's capability in coastal defense and Maritime power projection. Having the Air Force also handling the Sea is too much imo.


----------



## Raduga

o boy , that launcher looks sick, its the previous one from the delimajaya karoseri manufacture 






*UJI DINAMIS PROTOTIPE KENDARAAN PELUNCUR ROKET R-HAN 122B TAHAP II-II*
Thursday, 14 November 2019
Garut, Kamis (14/11/2019). Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan melaksanakan uji dinamis Prototipe Kendaraan Peluncur Roket R-Han 122B Tahap II-II, TA. 2019 Uji dinamis Kendaraan Peluncur Roket R-Han 122B tahap II-II disaksikan oleh Staf Ahli bidang Politik Kemhan Laksda TNI Ir. A. Budiharja Raden, Ses Balitbang Kemhan Brigjen TNI Abdullah Sani, Kapuslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan Brigjen TNI Rosidin, M.Si (Han), M.Sc., Kapuslitbang Iptekhan Balitbang Kemhan Marsma TNI Bambang Wijanarko, S.E.,S.T.,M.Si.(Han), Kabag Datin Set Balitbang Kemhan Kolonel Inf Fatih El Amin, S.IP., M.Si., Kabid Matra Darat Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan Kolonel Kolonel Kav R. Herdianto Nuringtyas, S.Sos., para pejabat di lingkungan Kemhan, PT. Dahana (Persero), PT. Pindad, LAPAN , PT.DI serta tim uji dinamis Prototipe Kendaraan Peluncur Roket R-Han 122B Tahap II-II.

Uji coba diawali sambutan dari Kepala Energetic Material Center PT. Dahana (Persero) Bapak Ir. Benny Gunawan, sambutan kedua oleh Kabalitbang Kemhan yang diwakili oleh Ses Balitbang Kemhan Brigjen TNI Abdullah Sani, selanjutnya sambutan oleh Staf ahli bidang politik Kemhan Laksda TNI Ir. A. Budiharja Raden, kemudian dilanjutkan pembacaan doa dan pelaksanaan uji coba. Litbang Prototipe Kendaraan Peluncur Roket R-Han 122 B Tahap II-I TA. 2019 merupakan program litbang yang bekerjasama dengan LAPAN, PT. Dahana (Persero) dan PT. Pindad.

Kendaraan Peluncur Roket R-Han 122B adalah Kendaraan peluncur roket laras banyak (multiple rocket launcher system – MRLS) buatan dalam negeri karya anak bangsa. Diharapkan proses peluncuran roket secara otomatis mampu dieksekusi lebih cepat. Mekanisme pengisian roket ke peluncur didesain sedemikian rupa supaya dicapai waktu operasi yang lebih singkat. Sistem peluncur menggunakan Programmable Logic Controller (PLC) WAGO 750-8206/040-000 XTR sebagai pengontrol utama yang dapat diprogram untuk menyimpan rangkaian instruksi yang menjalankan fungsi-fungsi spesifik seperti: logika, sekuen, timing, counting, dan aritmatika.

Pengembangan Kendaraan Peluncur Roket R-Han 122B ini adalah untuk menghasilkan kendaraan peluncur yang dapat berfungsi dengan baik dan stabil sesuai spesifikasi yang diharapkan tanpa adanya kesalahan dan kerusakan baik saat _endurance_ maupun penembakan. Disamping itu diharapkan sistem otomatisasi dan manual dapat dioperasikan oleh operator sesuai prosedur dan operasi penembakan yang dikehendaki. Prototipe peluncur roket ini dibuat dalam rangka memenuhi kebutuhan akan kendaraan peluncur roket R-Han 122B sebagai dukungan dalam program pengembangan Roket Nasional.
​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

To be honest This vehicle can be counted as medium tank


----------



## Kansel

HellFireIndo said:


> I would really support the idea that the Navy would be able to field strong and complete array of assets, espc ASW/Strategic MPA and Naval Fighters, cause that would lift the Air Force's burden on Maritime defense, and will strengthen the Navy's capability in coastal defense and Maritime power projection. Having the Air Force also handling the Sea is too much imo.


Well they did list strategic MPA for navy and not for airforce probably P8's tho but i can't tell,lets see later


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Wah that's the jet statue i see everytime i went to Surabaya. I think it's more about budget priority regarding the Air assets (well obviously), maybe we could count on Prabowo's ego and dream to take care of that, but idk about his own priority considering he was....literally Orba military manifested (in his track record), Infantry-focused, and he seems to just started to fit in the current era (i feel that he's a bit kudet), as his previous statement indicates that he kind surprised that the defense industry got much better post his era, and i think his statement about we're "always" behind in tech, is kinda off, as technologies can be learned, and we're doing exactly that atm.
> 
> I would really support the idea that the Navy would be able to field strong and complete array of assets, espc ASW/Strategic MPA and Naval Fighters, cause that would lift the Air Force's burden on Maritime defense, and will strengthen the Navy's capability in coastal defense and Maritime power projection. Having the Air Force also handling the Sea is too much imo.



Dont know much about prabowo as personal, i just happened to met him couple times in the past in some occasion. It just when he is explained for defense matter is all about effort and not only pray, i think i can expect much from him more than the previous one


----------



## trishna_amṛta

From the first meeting with 1st Commission. there isn't anything of substance from Prabowo yet. He did however sound as someone with gran plan in mind but he still haven't elaborate further.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

_Teguh menuturkan, sesuai tema AARM 29/2019 ini, "Together We Can", format lomba AARM yang pada tahun sebelumnya bersifat lomba antarnegara/kontingen, kali ini dibuat berbeda. Yaitu, bersifat eksibisi menjadi empat tim A, B, C, dan D. Masing-masing tim terdiri dari gabungan 10 negara peserta.

“Sesuai arahan Kasad Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa, perubahan AARM kali ini tidak lagi kompetisi tim antar negara-negara ASEAN, melainkan eksibisi kemahiran dan kerja sama tim dalam menembak. AARM 29/2019 kali ini lebih pada mencari bentuk kerja sama tim gabungan 10 negara ASEAN yang dibagi dalam empat tim," tutur Danpussenif._
https://jabar.sindonews.com/read/12...s-rifle-meet-292019-di-cipatat-kbb-1573715505

AARM 2019 will be held in Indonesia, it will have new format (Team vs Team) participants from 10 ASEAN nation will be divided(maybe random) into 4 team and they will compete against each other.

Indonesia gak bakal jadi juara umum lagi, yang bakal menang adalah tim dari ASEAN.
Panglima TNI berikutnya bakal dari AD yak?


----------



## Gundala

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


I like his statement more then Prabowo last statement. Once we can setup the base system then all others will follow. This will automatically reject any future non-integrated item purchase, and this system should be build on kemenhan political power to stand in the middle and accomodate all the branches need thus creating a platform that can be use by them. I believe it will speed up the process of network centric program.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

trishna_amṛta said:


> Beda TuPokSi nya mas


Dikira bisa dipegang mrk ok thanks you


----------



## Nike

*D&S 2019: Indonesia eyes US and Russian fighters*
13th November 2019 - 12:07 GMT | by Gordon Arthur in Hong Kong

RSS
SAVE THIS FOR LATER

The Indonesian Air Force is ogling new Lockheed Martin F-16V Block 72 fighters from the US to boost its aerial capability as part of the nation’s 2020-24 strategic plan.

ACM Yuyu Sutisna, Chief of Staff of the service, stated when visiting Roesmin Nurjadin Air Base in Pekanbaru on 28 October that the country’s MoD was planning to lodge a request with Washington before 1 January 2020 for two squadrons’ worth of aircraft.

No specific number was mentioned, but two squadrons could represent around 32 F-16Vs.

‘We will buy two squadrons in the next strategic plan 2020-24. We will purchase the newest type of Block 72 Viper,’ reported the state-run Antara news agency. Sutisna added, ‘[They] will increase our strength. If we have them, we will be among those having sophisticated F-16s.’

The proposed acquisition comes under the third and final phase of Indonesia’s Minimum Essential Force strategic plan, with new aircraft needed to replace the Hawk 109/209 trainer/light attack fleet.

Indonesia’s air force already possesses up to nine F-16A/B Block 15, 18 single-seat F-16C and five twin-seat F-16D fighters. The former are the oldest, having been obtained in the 1980s, while the latter two Block 25 types were ex-US aircraft acquired as Excess Defense Articles from the US after they were offered in 2011.

A total of 24 TNI-AU F-16C/Ds were upgraded with Link 16, self-protection suites and modular mission computers under a FMS package laid out by the USAF and amounting to $750 million. This work was completed in late 2017, and the aircraft are flown by Aviation Squadrons 16 and 3 in Pekanbaru and Iswahyudi respectively.

In a separate fighter acquisition, it was reported in February 2018 that Jakarta had ordered 11 Sukhoi Su-35S fighters in a $1.1 billion deal, but a contract is still yet to be signed with Russia.

The Su-35s are supposed to replace now retired F-5E/F Tiger II interceptors, and the Russian platform was competing against the likes of the Eurofighter Typhoon, F-16 and Saab Gripen.

One issue delaying the project is the threat of _Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act_ (CAATSA) penalties by the US if Indonesia goes ahead with the acquisition from Moscow.

Jakarta would prefer to pay for these aircraft by bartering local commodities (e.g palm oil, rubber, coffee and tea) as well as by cash. The government also stipulates an offset package worth 35% of the contract value.

The Indonesian Air Force already flies five Su-27SK and 11 Su-30MK2 fighters obtained from Russia, with the last handed over in 2013. Some of these have recently been upgraded in Belarus.

Indonesia also has a financial interest in South Korea’s KF-X fighter programme, of which a mock-up was unveiled last month at the Seoul ADEX exhibition. Jakarta has been attempting to offer PT Dirgantara Indonesia-built CN-235 transport aircraft to Seoul to help defray expenses there, of which its payments are running behind schedule.

In October 2018, Jakarta stated that it would renegotiate its stake in the KF-X programme with South Korea because of ‘national economic conditions’. No new arrangements have been agreed upon yet, as far as _Shephard_ understands.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/defence-notes/ds-2019-indonesia-eyes-american-and-russian-fighte/


----------



## Raduga



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Kakor Brimob, Kepala RSPAD dan Danpuspom TNI Bakal Diisi Jenderal Bintang 3*
_





MenPAN Tjahjo Kumolo. ©2018 Merdeka.com



PERISTIWA | Rabu, 13 November 2019 19:12:36
Reporter : Merdeka
*Merdeka.com - *Menteri Pendayagunaan Aparatur Negara dan Reformasi Birokrasi Republik Indonesia (Men PAN RB) Tjahjo Kumolo tengah menggodok jabatan perwira tinggi di tubuh TNI dan Polri. Menurutnya, akan ada penambahan posisi bintang tiga. Dari yang sebelumnya dijabat oleh mereka yang berbintang dua, kini akan diisi pangkat bintang tiga.

"Misal Dokter Terawan kepala RSPAD kan bintang 3, Puspom juga bintang 3," kata Tjahjo saat ditemui saat panel Forkopimda Kemendagri di Sentul, Bogor, Jawa Barat, Rabu (13/11).

Advertisement



Untuk di Kepolisian sendiri, posisi dipertimbangkan untuk dijabat satu tingkat lebih tinggi adalah Korps Brimob. Sebab Brimob akan ada penambahan anggota yang awalnya 48 ribu menjadi 60 ribu personel,

"Itu kalau dipimpin bintang 2 kan tidak pas, harus bintang 3," jelas Tjahjo.


1 dari 1 halaman
*Reformasi Terus Berjalan*
Tjahjo mengatakan reformasi di di tubuh TNI-Polri harus terus berjalan. Untuk TNI, Tjahjo mengaku telah menuntaskannya saat mendisposisi Yasonna Laoly sebagai Menkum HAM. Namun untuk Kepolisian, Tjahjo masih mengkajinya lebih dalam.

"TNI, bintang 3 tambah, bintang 2 tambah, saya sekarang kaji bagaimana untuk Kopassus, Marinir, Phaskas, yang jumlahnya (anggota) di bawah Kostrad, kalau di Kepolisian nanti akan menambah 1 (posisi) untuk bintang 3, dan untuk 4 posisi bintang 2, tetapi itu sedang kami bahas dan kaji," Tjahjo menandasi.

Reporter: Muhammad Radityo

Sumber: Liputan6.com


https://m.merdeka.com/amp/peristiwa...uspom-tni-bakal-diisi-jenderal-bintang-3.html

Number of Brimob paramilitary unit will be increased into 60,000 personnel , there is adjustment into Marines and Air Force special units_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*You up?: Jokowi the midnight caller*

Marchio Irfan Gorbiano
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Thu, November 14, 2019 / 05:34 pm



President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo makes a call on a mobile phone. (Twitter/@jokowi)
President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo opened up about the ups and downs of being president at a forum with journalists in Central Jakarta on Thursday.

At the discussion, which focused on infrastructure and human resource development, the President said that he often called his ministers in the middle of the night to discuss infrastructure and other matters.

When asked how late he would call the ministers, Jokowi said it depended on the day. 

“It can be at 1:00 a.m, midnight, 2:30 a.m.,” he said. “If it is difficult [to reach] the minister, I’ll tell their aide to wake them up. It’s common for me to do that, just ask the ministers, the [Indonesian Military] commander, the National Police chief. The most recent is the Army chief of staff, whom I called at 12:30 a.m.”

He said that he often worked late into the night and would remember some important matter and call the relevant minister or official to ensure that the issue was handled quickly. 

Jokowi said the long hours he kept caused him to sleep less than he did before becoming president. 

“I often sleep in the car. [On the trip] between Jakarta and Bogor [Presidential Palace] I can get some sleep. On the plane I can sleep around 30 minutes. I can also sleep on helicopters. Others can’t,” he said. “At night, it’s true I sleep less, but _alhamdulilllah_ [thank God] I am given the pleasure of being able to sleep anywhere.”

When asked if he enjoyed the country’s top job, the President joked, “I enjoy it. I enjoy the headaches.” (kmt)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2019/11/14/you-up-jokowi-the-midnight-caller.html

I would switch off my phone and home phone line if i want to sleep if this guy getting my phone number

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

jek_sperrow said:


> _Teguh menuturkan, sesuai tema AARM 29/2019 ini, "Together We Can", format lomba AARM yang pada tahun sebelumnya bersifat lomba antarnegara/kontingen, kali ini dibuat berbeda. Yaitu, bersifat eksibisi menjadi empat tim A, B, C, dan D. Masing-masing tim terdiri dari gabungan 10 negara peserta.
> 
> “Sesuai arahan Kasad Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa, perubahan AARM kali ini tidak lagi kompetisi tim antar negara-negara ASEAN, melainkan eksibisi kemahiran dan kerja sama tim dalam menembak. AARM 29/2019 kali ini lebih pada mencari bentuk kerja sama tim gabungan 10 negara ASEAN yang dibagi dalam empat tim," tutur Danpussenif._
> https://jabar.sindonews.com/read/12...s-rifle-meet-292019-di-cipatat-kbb-1573715505
> 
> AARM 2019 will be held in Indonesia, it will have new format (Team vs Team) participants from 10 ASEAN nation will be divided(maybe random) into 4 team and they will compete against each other.
> 
> Indonesia gak bakal jadi juara umum lagi, yang bakal menang adalah tim dari ASEAN.
> Panglima TNI berikutnya bakal dari AD yak?



They are getting tired and feel hopeless of seeing Indonesia as overall champion again and again, so changing the format is the answer, maybe. LOL 

Perhaps they're hoping to able to "steal" Indonesia's winning secret by mixing together with. 

.


----------



## bad sector

I hope this issue one of the consideration, if we want to acquire the heavy lifter 

*German military refuses to take delivery of two Airbus A400M planes*

BERLIN (Reuters) - Germany’s air force said on Wednesday it had decided not to accept delivery of two Airbus (AIR.PA) A400M planes, citing recurring technical problems with the military transporters.

The air force said the A400M had taken part in nearly 1,700 missions and formed the backbone of its air transport for carrying personnel and material, air-to-air refueling and humanitarian aid missions.

Although 31 aircraft of 53 ordered had been handed over, it said there were technical issues with the planes, including with nuts used on propellers. It said extra time was needed for inspections that undermined the readiness of the A400M fleet.

Airbus said in a statement that issues with the model were not safety critical.

“We are aware of findings related to dowel bolts/Propeller interface in some of our customer aircraft,” it said. “This is not safety critical and our customers continue to accept and operate their aircraft.”

It said it was working both with Europrop International (EPI), the consortium responsible for providing the troop carrier’s turboprop engines, and Ratier-Figeac, the French company that makes the propellers, to alleviate the need for inspections.

The German air force said extra inspections were also needed to test engine mounts, combustion chambers and engine flaps and for crack detection on various parts. It said the A400M was still not able to perform all tasks, despite these checks.

“The overall technical defects and the realization that the two planes due to be delivered also do not possess the characteristics that were guaranteed in the contract, have resulted in the armed forces not taking these aircraft,” the Luftwaffe, or air force, said in a statement.

The A400M was commissioned in 2003 to give Europe an independent airlift capacity to support military or humanitarian missions, rather than relying on the Lockheed Martin (LMT.N) C-130 or the now out-of-production Boeing (BA.N) C-17.

A 3.5-billion-euro bailout from Belgium, Britain, France, Germany, Luxembourg, Spain and Turkey rescued the A400M program from cancellation in 2010 after delays and cost overruns.

Sumber : https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...very-of-two-airbus-a400m-planes-idUSKBN1XN157


----------



## Nike

bad sector said:


> I hope this issue one of the consideration, if we want to acquire the heavy lifter
> 
> *German military refuses to take delivery of two Airbus A400M planes*
> 
> BERLIN (Reuters) - Germany’s air force said on Wednesday it had decided not to accept delivery of two Airbus (AIR.PA) A400M planes, citing recurring technical problems with the military transporters.
> 
> The air force said the A400M had taken part in nearly 1,700 missions and formed the backbone of its air transport for carrying personnel and material, air-to-air refueling and humanitarian aid missions.
> 
> Although 31 aircraft of 53 ordered had been handed over, it said there were technical issues with the planes, including with nuts used on propellers. It said extra time was needed for inspections that undermined the readiness of the A400M fleet.
> 
> Airbus said in a statement that issues with the model were not safety critical.
> 
> “We are aware of findings related to dowel bolts/Propeller interface in some of our customer aircraft,” it said. “This is not safety critical and our customers continue to accept and operate their aircraft.”
> 
> It said it was working both with Europrop International (EPI), the consortium responsible for providing the troop carrier’s turboprop engines, and Ratier-Figeac, the French company that makes the propellers, to alleviate the need for inspections.
> 
> The German air force said extra inspections were also needed to test engine mounts, combustion chambers and engine flaps and for crack detection on various parts. It said the A400M was still not able to perform all tasks, despite these checks.
> 
> “The overall technical defects and the realization that the two planes due to be delivered also do not possess the characteristics that were guaranteed in the contract, have resulted in the armed forces not taking these aircraft,” the Luftwaffe, or air force, said in a statement.
> 
> The A400M was commissioned in 2003 to give Europe an independent airlift capacity to support military or humanitarian missions, rather than relying on the Lockheed Martin (LMT.N) C-130 or the now out-of-production Boeing (BA.N) C-17.
> 
> A 3.5-billion-euro bailout from Belgium, Britain, France, Germany, Luxembourg, Spain and Turkey rescued the A400M program from cancellation in 2010 after delays and cost overruns.
> 
> Sumber : https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...very-of-two-airbus-a400m-planes-idUSKBN1XN157



US Military aircraft from older generation is like cockroach, hardy , reliable and though nuts to be crack, the likes of C17, C130, KC135, F16, F15, F 18, bell UH1, AH 1Z, apache and other


----------



## Kansel

USMC&Indonesian marines celebrating Marines birthday, OORAH

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Semper fidelis X Jalesu Bhumyamca Jayamahe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*PT Len Industri Nyatakan Siap Dukung Alutsista TNI*
Jumat, 15 November 2019 | 17:14 WIB
_




DOK. Humas DPR RI
Tim Kunjungan Kerja Spesifik Komisi I DPR RI yang dipimpin oleh Wakil Ketua Komisi I Utut Adianto meninjau langsung PT. Len Industri (persero).
Penulis: Inadha Rahma Nidya
| 
Editor: Mikhael Gewati

KOMPAS.com — Direktur Utama PT Len Industri Zakky Gamal Yasin menyatakan, pihaknya siap mendukung kemandirian alutsista TNI.

“Hingga kini produk pertahanan Len sudah running well dan telah diaplikasikan ke berbagai alat pertahanan yang digunakan oleh TNI,” kata Zakky, seperti dalam keterangan tertulisnya.

Untuk diketahui, PT Len Industri (Persero) merupakan salah satu industri yang menjadi komponen utama dalam memenuhi kebutuhan alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista) TNI.

Zakky menyampaikan kesiapan tersebut kepada Tim Kunjungan Kerja Spesifik Komisi I DPR, yang dipimpin Wakil Ketua Komisi I Utut Adianto, ketika peninjauan langsung PT Len Industri, Kamis (14/11/2019).

Baca juga: Komisi I dan Prabowo Akan Bahas Keamanan di Papua hingga Alutsista

Selain ingin memastikan kesiapan PT Len Industri dalam memenuhi kebutuhan alutsista TNI, dalam kunjungan tersebut Utut beserta jajarannya juga ingin mengetahui peralatan alutsista apa saja yang sudah dikembangkan PT Len Industri.

“Pertemuan ini membahas rekam jejak PT Len Industri dalam bisnis pertahanan, juga kesiapannya dalam memenuhi kebutuhan peralatan elektronika pertahanan dan peralatan radar untuk TNI,” kata Utut.

Pada kunjungan tersebut, Utut mendorong pula PT Len Industri melakukan pengembangan atas teknologi pertahanan nasional.

Baca juga: HUT ke-74 Brimob, Kapolri Berpesan Bersinergi dengan TNI

“Ke depannya akan banyak program pemerintah untuk alutsista yang perlu mendapat dukungan dari BUMN yang bergerak di bidang pengembangan alutsista, salah satunya adalah pengembangan sistem radar yang dibuat PT Len Industri,” kata Utut.

Zakky berharap, pemerintah dapat memberikan dukungannya terhadap pengembangan industri pertahanan nasional serta terus mengaplikasikan produk unggulan PT Len Industri dalam sistem pertahanan Republik Indonesia.

Setelah membahas kesiapan PT Len Industri, kunjungan dilanjutkan peninjauan Ruang Display Product, Ruang Pengembangan Simulator Pesawat, dan Ruang Fasilitas Produksi Elektronika.
_


----------



## Nike

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191888976015003648

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Second batch CESAR is coming, hope for repeat order in every phase

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Second batch CESAR is coming, hope for repeat order in every phase
> 
> View attachment 589480
> View attachment 589481


Is this the batch from repeat order on 2017 or no?


----------



## Kansel

*Amerika Berharap Prabowo Bisa Diajak Kerjasama Meningkatkan Hubungan Militer Kedua Negara*

November 15, 2019 A Ziyadi





Sejak dilantik menjadi Menteri Pertahanan, Prabowo Subianto boleh dibilang jadi menteri rising star. Mantan Danjen Kopassus itu seperti benar-benar ngebut untuk mewujudkan Minimum Essential Force jilid II persis seperti visi misi yang pernah disampaikanya.

Yang menarik lainya, Prabowo selalu dengan tegas menyebut bahwa dirinya adalah pembantu Presiden dan setiap langkahnya siap dipertanggung jawabkan pada Presiden selaku panglima tertinggi.

Sejak dilantik, Letjen (Purn) Prabowo Subianto sudah banyak antri para diplomat dari negara asing entah sekedar untuk meningkatkan persahabatan atau sekaligus menawarkan alustista buatan negaranya tak terkecuali negara adidaya AS.

Tak ketinggalan Duta Besar AS di Jakarta juga bertamu menghadap Pak Menteri pada (12/11/2019) Joseph Donovan berkunjung ke Kemhan RI untuk bertemu dengan Menhan Prabowo Subianto untuk meningkatkan kerjasama pertahanan dua negara yang selama ini sudah terjalin dengan baik

Dalam kesempatan itu Kepala Kantor Hubungan Masyarakat Sekretariat Jenderal, Brigadir Jenderal Totok Sugiharto mengatakan “Kunjungan ini memberikan kesempatan bagi kedua pihak untuk berdiskusi tentang upaya untuk memperkuat kerja sama yang saling menguntungkan,”

Sebagaimana diketahui Indonesia adalah pengguna setia dari alutsista AS sebut saja pesawat tempur F 16 dan pesawat angkut C 130 Hercules dan kedepannya pun Indonesia khususnya TNI AU pun tetap mempertahankan status pengguna setia alutsista AS karena dalam renstra tahun 2020-2024 TNI AU akan membeli jet tempur F 16 Viper dan C 130J Super Hercules plus ditambah lagi pesawat AWACS dan Tanker yang kemungkinan besar berasal dari AS


----------



## Nike




----------



## LtMaverick

how the **** iron dome get oofed right now wkwkwk


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*TNI Ingatkan Ancaman Perang RI-Malaysia Karena Perbatasan*
CNN Indonesia
Sabtu, 16/11/2019 15:39
Bagikan :




Ilustrasi perbatasan Indonesia-Malaysia. (CNN Indonesia/Setyo Aji)




Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Direktur Topografi Angkatan Darat Brigjen Asep Edi Rosidin mengingatkan pemerintah Indonesia dan Malaysia agar tidak berlarut-larut dalam menyelesaikan negosiasi batas negara. Peringatan ia berikan karena negosiasi yang tak segera diselesaikan bisa memicu masalah.

Perkiraannya, ada tiga masalah yang bisa muncul dari negosiasi yang tak kunjung kelar tersebut. _Pertama,_ konfrontasi antara Indonesia dan Malaysia.

"Kepastian hukum batas negara juga tidak ada. Ujung- ujungnya kalau nanti intensitas ketegangan semakin meningkat tidak menutup kemungkinan akan terjadi yang lebih parah lagi, seperti yang dulu, konfrontasi dan lain lain, terjadinya perang antar negara bertetangga," kata Asep saat konferensi pers di kawasan Menteng, Jakarta Pusat, Sabtu (16/11).


_Kedua,_ urusan sengketa bisa dibawa ke Mahkamah Internasional. Sebagai informasi, Indonesia pernah kalah dalam sengketa Pulau Sipadan dan Ligitan pada 2002 di jalur Mahkamah Internasional.

*Lihat juga:*
Bea Cukai Sita 62 Butir Amunisi dari Perbatasan Malaysia Pulau Sipadan dan Ligitan menjadi bagian dari wilayah kedaulatan Kerajaan Malaysia.

"Kalau tidak selesai penyelesaian akan dibawa ke Mahkamah Internasional, di mana kalau di situ keputusan bukan di tangan kita tapi di tangan mereka (Mahkamah Internasional). Itu tidak bagus," katanya.

_Ketiga,_ hambatan pembangunan di wilayah batas negara.

"Kalau dibiarkan tidak selesai berlarut-larut itu akan menimbulkan ketegangan. Di situ akan menimbulkan persaingan tidak sehat. kemudian pembangunan akan terkendala," kata Asep.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

i just realized instagram post from BBTA3 with a photo of our prototype cruise missile has been deleted , guess someone realized it is a classified info .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> i just realized instagram post from BBTA3 with a photo of our prototype cruise missile has been deleted , guess someone realized it is a classified info .


Its ok,atleast we know they're doing something really important on defence sector

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

BBTA3 missile in my opinion have better shape and design than petir missile
Petir recently tested have guidance while bbta3 missile studi terowongan angin

Cmiiw
Apakah saling melengkapi?


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> BBTA3 missile in my opinion have better shape and design than petir missile
> Petir recently tested have guidance while bbta3 missile studi terowongan angin
> 
> Cmiiw
> Apakah saling melengkapi?


the one who made the prototype cruise missile is the PTIPK (or just called it balitbang) , BBTA3 is part of it (especially in aerodynamic testing) .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Minggu 17 November 2019, 00:40 WIB

*Bertemu Menhan se-ASEAN, Prabowo Kenalkan Industri Pertahanan Buatan Pindad*
*Nur Azizah Rizki Astuti* - detikNews





Pertemuan Menhan Prabowo dalam ADMM Plus (Foto: Dok. Istimewa)
*Jakarta *- Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto hadir dalam pertemuan ASEAN Defense Ministers Meeting Plus (ADMM Plus) di Bangkok, Thailand. Prabowo juga melakukan pertemuan bilateral dengan Menhan dari sejumlah negara.

Selain negara-negara ASEAN, pertemuan itu juga dihadiri perwakilan dari Amerika Serikat, Jepang, RRT, Australia, Selandia Baru, Rusia, dan Korea Selatan. Prabowo di sela-sela ADMM Plus bertemu secara bilateral dengan Wakil Perdana Menteri Thailand yang mewakili Perdana Menteri Thailand yang sekaligus Menteri Pertahanan. Selain itu, Prabowo juga melakukan pertemuan bilateral dengan Menhan Filipina, Menhan Vietnam, Menhan Brunai Darussalam, Menhan Laos, dan Menhan Amerika Serikat.

*Baca juga: *Prabowo Bertemu Anwar Ibrahim-Wan Azizah di Malaysia

"Dalam setiap pertemuan secara bilateral tersebut, Menteri Pertahanan berdiskusi terkait dengan kerja sama pertahanan antardua negara, terutama kerjasama pelatihan dan patroli laut untuk menangkal ancaman terorisme," kata Staf Khusus Menhan Bidang Komunikasi Publik dan Hubungan Antar-Lembaga, Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak, dalam keterangannya, Sabtu (16/11/2019).




Prabowo melakukan pertemuan bilateral dalam ADMM Plus di Bangkok Foto: Dok. Istimewa

Prabowo juga akan meminta TNI mengirim taruna Akademi Militer untuk belajar ke sejumlah negara, termasuk Amerika Serikat. Hal itu dimaksudkan Prabowo agar para taruna bisa mendapat pengetahun militer dengan sudut pandang berbeda.

"Terkait dengan pelatihan, Menhan RI Prabowo Subianto berencana meminta TNI untuk mengirim taruna-taruna Akademi Militer Indonesia agar bisa belajar di masing-masing negara, termasuk ke Amerika Serikat, seperti ke West Point untuk Angkatan Darat, ke Air Force Academy untuk Angkatan Udara, dan ke Annapolis untuk Angkatan Laut," ujar Dahnil.

*Baca juga: *Bertemu Menhan Malaysia, Prabowo Akan Kirim Taruna untuk Belajar

"Sehingga taruna-taruna yang dikirimkan ke banyak negara berbeda tersebut dapat menyerap pengetahuan kemiliteran dengan sudut pandang negeri lain yang berbeda-beda," lanjut dia.

Selain itu, Prabowo juga memperkenalkan industri pertahanan Indonesia. Bahkan, Filipina disebut puas dengan produk kapal buatan Indonesia.

"Dalam pertemuan dengan para Menhan-Menhan tersebut, Menhan (Prabowo) tidak lupa memperkenalkan industri pertahanan kita, terutama BUMN Pindad. Bahkan secara khusus Menhan Filipina mengapresiasi dan merasa puas dengan produk kapal dari Indonesia, dan Menhan Prabowo berharap Filipina bisa membeli lebih banyak produk-produk tank dari Pindad," pungkasnya. *(azr/idn)*


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> i just realized instagram post from BBTA3 with a photo of our prototype cruise missile has been deleted , guess someone realized it is a classified info .



You can trying to designing and developed cruise missiles but you still need platform to launch them, either it is by sea, land or sky. Meanwhile our armed forces is lacking in such equipment


----------



## umigami

Trivia sunday:
Most likely abandon Pratt & Whitney 220E from 1992 F-16 crash.
Why TNI not retriev it too?


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> You can trying to designing and developed cruise missiles but you still need platform to launch them, either it is by sea, land or sky. Meanwhile our armed forces is lacking in such equipment


Land platform? Integrate it with our indigenous MLRS? Prolly


----------



## Raduga

*Bertemu Menhan Filipina, Menhan RI Tawarkan Medium Tank Buatan PT Pindad*
Minggu, 17 November 2019 Bangkok


– Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia H. Prabowo Subianto menawarkan produk – produk Alutsista buatan industri pertahanan dalam negeri Indonesia kepada Filipina. Salah satu produk yang ditawarkan dan disarakan untuk dapat dipertimbangkan Filipina yakni Medium Tank produksi PT Pindad (Persero).

Tawaran Menhan RI ini didasari atas ketertarikan Filipina untuk membeli produk – produk Alutsista buatan industri pertahanan Indonesia yang disampaikan langsung oleh Menhan Filipina Delfin Negrillo Lorenzana pada saat pertemuan bilateral dengan Menhan RI di sela – sela pertemuan ASEAN Defence Ministers’ Meeting (ADMM) Retreat and 6th ADMM Plus 2019, Sabtu (16/11) di Bangkok, Thailand.

Dalam kesempatan tersebut, Menhan Filipina menyampaikan apresiasi dan merasa puas dengan pembelian produk kapal perang jenis Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV) yang dibuat oleh industri galangan kapal nasional Indonesia PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Surabaya.



Selain terkait dengan industri pertahanan, pada pertemuan bilateral Menhan RI dan Menhan Filipina juga membahas beberapa hal lainnya terkait kerjasama pertahanan kedua negara antara lain kerjasama pertukaran informasi intelijen, kerjasama pratoli bersama, hingga kerjasama peningkatan kemampuan personel militer kedua negara.

Menhan RI menyampaikan mendukung semua upaya kerjasama dalam mengatasi ancaman bersama di kawasan yang dapat dilakukan oleh kedua negara baik melalui patroli laut, patroli udara, latihan bersama atau apapun bentuknya.

Sementara itu, Menhan Filipina mengharapkan adanya kerjasama pertukaran informasi terkait dengan perkembangan radikalisme maupun pergerakan terrorisme yang berdapak terhadap keamanan.

https://www.kemhan.go.id/2019/11/17...ri-tawarkan-medium-tank-buatan-pt-pindad.html

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

better offer them our OPV and KCR series , the philippines military forumers wont like it if we offer them our Medium tank , they would seen it as another obstacle that will prolonged their ASCOD MMBT procurement , also they had allergies for the belgium made weapon , unless somehow pindad have another option for the turret .


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> *Bertemu Menhan Filipina, Menhan RI Tawarkan Medium Tank Buatan PT Pindad*
> Minggu, 17 November 2019 Bangkok
> 
> 
> – Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia H. Prabowo Subianto menawarkan produk – produk Alutsista buatan industri pertahanan dalam negeri Indonesia kepada Filipina. Salah satu produk yang ditawarkan dan disarakan untuk dapat dipertimbangkan Filipina yakni Medium Tank produksi PT Pindad (Persero).
> 
> Tawaran Menhan RI ini didasari atas ketertarikan Filipina untuk membeli produk – produk Alutsista buatan industri pertahanan Indonesia yang disampaikan langsung oleh Menhan Filipina Delfin Negrillo Lorenzana pada saat pertemuan bilateral dengan Menhan RI di sela – sela pertemuan ASEAN Defence Ministers’ Meeting (ADMM) Retreat and 6th ADMM Plus 2019, Sabtu (16/11) di Bangkok, Thailand.
> 
> Dalam kesempatan tersebut, Menhan Filipina menyampaikan apresiasi dan merasa puas dengan pembelian produk kapal perang jenis Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV) yang dibuat oleh industri galangan kapal nasional Indonesia PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Surabaya.
> 
> 
> 
> Selain terkait dengan industri pertahanan, pada pertemuan bilateral Menhan RI dan Menhan Filipina juga membahas beberapa hal lainnya terkait kerjasama pertahanan kedua negara antara lain kerjasama pertukaran informasi intelijen, kerjasama pratoli bersama, hingga kerjasama peningkatan kemampuan personel militer kedua negara.
> 
> Menhan RI menyampaikan mendukung semua upaya kerjasama dalam mengatasi ancaman bersama di kawasan yang dapat dilakukan oleh kedua negara baik melalui patroli laut, patroli udara, latihan bersama atau apapun bentuknya.
> 
> Sementara itu, Menhan Filipina mengharapkan adanya kerjasama pertukaran informasi terkait dengan perkembangan radikalisme maupun pergerakan terrorisme yang berdapak terhadap keamanan.
> 
> https://www.kemhan.go.id/2019/11/17...ri-tawarkan-medium-tank-buatan-pt-pindad.html
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> better offer them our OPV and KCR series , the philippines military forumers wont like it if we offer them our Medium tank , they would seen it as another obstacle that will prolonged their ASCOD MMBT procurement , also they had allergies for the belgium made weapon , unless somehow pindad have another option for the turret .



Wait why they have allergies with belgie weapon?
Are kaplan mmwt in production now?

Btw i realises that kormar and usmc have same month birthday. Usmc 10 november and kormar 15 november.


----------



## Kansel

*Prabowo: ASEAN Tak Boleh Pecah, RI Tegas Menentang Invasi Bentuk Apapun*
*Tim detikcom* - detikNews
Halaman 1 dari 1





Prabowo Subianto (Foto: Grandyos Zafna)
Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto menegaskan komitmen Indonesia untuk membangun kawasan Asia Tenggara yang aman dan damai. Prabowo ingin Asia Tenggara disegani kawasan lain.

Pernyataan itu disampaikan Prabowo saat menghadiri menghadiri pertemuan ASEAN Defence Ministers' Meeting (ADMM) Retreat, di Bangkok, Thailand, seperti dilansir Antara, Minggu (17/11/2019). Prabowo mengatakan ASEAN mempunyai potensi kekayaan alam yang luar biasa sehingga menjadi magnet kepentingan kekuatan global.

"Namun, potensi wilayah laut di Asia Tenggara akan sulit dikembangkan dan dimanfaatkan secara optimal jika tidak ada proteksi serta jaminan keamanan dan keselamatan dari masing-masing negara anggota ASEAN," kata Prabowo di hadapan sejumlah Menhan se-ASEAN.

*Baca juga: *Bertemu Menhan se-ASEAN, Prabowo Kenalkan Industri Pertahanan Buatan Pindad


Prabowo mengingatkan agar ASEAN tidak mudah terpecah belah. Prabowo menegaskan komitmen Indonesia untuk menentang segala bentuk invasi negara.

"ASEAN tidak boleh terpecah belah dan terpolarisasi yang akan mengakibatkan konflik dan perpecahan. Indonesia secara tegas menentang invasi negara dalam bentuk apa pun dan di wilayah negara mana pun khususnya di Asia tenggara," tegas Prabowo.

*Baca juga: *Bertemu Menhan Malaysia, Prabowo Akan Kirim Taruna untuk Belajar


Keyakinan mengenai kekuatan ASEAN ini harus dimulai dari kemandirian ASEAN khususnya di bidang pertahanan. Kemandirian itu meliputi kerja sama pengamanan laut perbatasan, penyelesaian sengketa perbatasan, industri pertahanan dan sejumlah bidang lainnya. *(dnu/knv)

*
*RI-Malaysia Akan Teken MoU 2 Daerah di Kalimantan Jadi Batas Negara*
*Ibnu Hariyanto* - detikNews




Penandatangan MoU kesepakatan batas wilayah itu akan dilakukan pekan depan. Foto: Ibnu/detikcom
*Jakarta *- Badan Informasi Geospasial (BIG) mengatakan masih ada sejumlah permasalahan mengenai titik perbatasan antara Indonesia dan Malaysia. BIG menyebut ada sembilan titik daerah Outstanding Boundary Problem (OBP).

"Di perbatasan di Kalimantan batas darat ada lebih 2.000 km. Dari 2.000 km ada yang 9 titik yang tidak disepakati, Muncul outstanding ada 9 titik," kata Kepala Pusat Pemetaan Batas Wilayah BIG, Ade Komara Mulyana, di diskusi Polemik di Hotel Ibis, Jl Wahid Hasyim, Jakarta Pusat, Sabtu (16/11/2019).

Ade mengatakan sembilan OBP itu dibagi menjadi dua bagian wilayah barat dan timur. Ia mengatakan lima dari sembilan OBP sudah ada titik terang dan dua di antaranya sudah disepakati sebagai batas wilayah Indonesia dan Malaysia.

Menurut dia, penandatangan MoU kesepakatan batas wilayah itu akan dilakukan pekan depan. " 2 OBP sudah disepakati betul dan akan ditandatangani MoU minggu depan di Kuala Lumpur," kata Ade.

Ia menjelaskan dua daerah OBP itu yakni segmen Sungai Simantipal dengan luas wilayah sengketa kurang lebih 4.500 hektare dan segmen C500-600 seluas 400 hektare.

Selain itu, Ade menjelaskan ada tiga daerah OBP lainnya yang sudah ada titik terang. Tiga daerah OBP itu berada di sebelah timur yakni di sebelah utaranya Kalimatan Utara.

"Segmen ketiga yang titik terang yaitu di Pulau Sebatik. Di situ situ ada rumah terbelah 2 oleh garis perbatasan dan belum disepakati karena masih menjadi sengketa. Nah Pulau Sebatik ini sudah disepakati secara teknis, pilar yang dibangun Inggris-Belanda kita hancurkan, kita ganti baru dengan hasil kesepalatan tahun ini," ucapnya.

Ade melanjutkan untuk dua titik lainya berada di Sungai Sinapat Sesar. Ade menjelaskan untuk penyelesaian dua titik OBP di Sungai Sinapat Besar itu akan dilakukan pengukuran ulang.

"Ini akan diselesaikan dengan cara kami lakukan pengukuran ulang dengan koordinat dari Sinapat kemudian berdasarkan koordinat itulah disepakati oleh dua belah pihak koordinatnya ini, baru ditentukan ini masuk Malaysia atau Indonesia. Ini akan kami lakukan tahun depan tapi metodologi sudah kita sepakati," tuturnya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> Wait why they have allergies with belgie weapon?
> Are kaplan mmwt in production now?
> 
> Btw i realises that kormar and usmc have same month birthday. Usmc 10 november and kormar 15 november.



due to duterte drug war , now they got imposed with heavy strict weapon export control by belgium , one of the example is their AW-109 which is having a difficulty in getting spare part for their gunpod made by FN , and the latest one is their new A-29 supertucano which got their 50cal machine gun stripped of from the wing (also belgium product)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

credit to : kemhanri and one of the PT.Dahana worker i think

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196075830998224896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195924745184669696
*CH-53 uhuk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Damen ??? well if it was included with ToT of the desgning i have no problem at all .


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> View attachment 589898
> 
> 
> Damen ??? well if it was included with ToT of the desgning i have no problem at all .


No thanks,odense have better offering and price friendly then damen made ones including this:


> “Kami menawarkan frigat Iver Huitfeldt Class dalam fleksibilitas terkait perlengkapan senjata dan sensor yang dibutuhkan Indonesia. Kami juga menawarkan untuk pembangunan kapal perang ini di fasilitas galangan Indonesia, dan ini akan menjadi peluang positif bagi industri di dalam negeri, dan tentunya skema ToT (_Transfer of Technology_),” ujar Casper Klynge kepada _Indomiliter.com_
> 
> bila nantinya frigat ini diakuisisi oleh TNI AL. Yang pertama adalah solusi ‘plug and play,’ dimana persenjataan dan sensor dibangun melalu modul-modul.
> 
> Opsi kedua terkait ToT, Odense Maritime Technology selaku perancang menawarkan kerjasama yang erat dengan pihak galangan kapal dan TNI AL sebagai user. Dimana semua pihak bekerja dengan mengacu pada database yang sama, sehingga memaksimalkan proses ToT dari mulai tahap perancangan hingga tahap perakitan kapal di Indonesia.
> 
> Kemudian yang terakhir adalah muatan konten lokal, dimana sebagian pembangunan dan perakitan dapat dilakukan oleh galangan kapal Indonesia. Odense Maritime Technology menawarkan keterlibatan perancang kapal lokal dalam tahap rancangan dan rekayasa, serta prinsipal akan membantu galangan kapal lokal selama fase konstruksi di Indonesia.


I hope we can increase the number into 6-8


----------



## LtMaverick

LPD Design for Thai




came from rhan 122 launcher engineer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

LtMaverick said:


> View attachment 589917
> 
> View attachment 589919
> 
> LPD Design for Thai
> 
> View attachment 589920
> came from rhan 122 launcher engineer


The Pinoys woud start their bickering for their government to order additional LPDs of larger spec like this one.


----------



## Kansel

HellFireIndo said:


> The Pinoys woud start their bickering for their government to order additional LPDs of larger spec like this one.


Oh they sure will.


----------



## LtMaverick

HellFireIndo said:


> The Pinoys woud start their bickering for their government to order additional LPDs of larger spec like this one.



they would definitely love that wkwkwk

i hope Indonesian navy and MoD would consider bigger LPD for their arsenal, considering now Thai had the biggest ship in asean Cmiiw

https://lancerdefense.com/2019/11/17/rugi-pt-pal-diprediksi-berkurang-di-tahun-2019/
https://lancerdefense.com/2019/11/1...goro-405-berhasil-memenuhi-syarat-kestabilan/
good sign for our water team

Rendahnya proyeksi kinerja Dahana ini karena ketatnya persaingan di industri bahan peledak. Dia mengatakan, saat ini ada 10 Badan Usaha Bahan Peledak (BU Handak).

Menurutnya, 10 badan usaha itu tidak bekerja sendiri. Mereka menggandeng perusahaan- perusahaan asing dalam kegiatan operasionalnya.

“Jadi pengusaha asing hanya pinjam bendera saja, jadi yang aktivitas ini,” katanya.

Saat dikonfirmasi mengenai skema masuknya perusahaan asing itu, ia tak bisa memastikan. Kemungkinan, ia menuturkan, perusahaan lokal hanya berperan mendatangkan bahan peledak dan mendapatkan komisi.

“Iya mungkin mereka, mungkin ya saya enggak tahu, visinya beda dengan Dahana. Dahana visi misi beda menghasilkan (produk), menghasilkan industri. Kalau yang lain fee base, begitu ada kontraktor atau pengusaha asing. Misalkan, di Freeport, (ada) Orica tapi yang mendatangkan bahan peledak BU Handak lokal dibayar sekian dolar per ton, misalkan begitu,” ungkapnya.

business world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

LtMaverick said:


> View attachment 589917
> 
> View attachment 589919
> 
> LPD Design for Thai
> 
> View attachment 589920
> came from rhan 122 launcher engineer


76mm gun, 6 12.7 browning, a 30 mm gun plus remote SAM (vshorad)
Have good protection for a lpd and total 5 heli


----------



## LtMaverick

Ruhnama said:


> 76mm gun, 6 12.7 browning, a 30 mm gun plus remote SAM (vshorad)
> Have good protection for a lpd and total 5 heli


for Medium sized LPD that was good, and as you know the 30mm could be changed based on user request, like 122-125m design had 30mm CIWS instead of autocannon. and PAL also said that even ESSM Box launcher could be placed if user wants to use it

Meanwhile from all comments that i post and every MinPAL respond that they give to me, this is my only comments on PAL LPD post that gets liked by PAL, and of course its a good sign at least


----------



## HellFireIndo

LtMaverick said:


> for Medium sized LPD that was good, and as you know the 30mm could be changed based on user request, like 122-125m design had 30mm CIWS instead of autocannon. and PAL also said that even ESSM Box launcher could be placed if user wants to use it
> 
> Meanwhile from all comments that i post and every MinPAL respond that they give to me, this is my only comments on PAL LPD post that gets liked by PAL, and of course its a good sign at least
> View attachment 589946


Tbh Thailand is continental and therefore quantity of the ships is not a problem for them, so naturally they will prefer a few big ship....like Chakri Naruebet? :v 1 LPD ship, even if it's so big, doesnt mean much IMO


----------



## NEKONEKO

LtMaverick said:


> considering now Thai had the biggest ship in asean Cmiiw


What ship? Chakri nareubet?



HellFireIndo said:


> The Pinoys woud start their bickering for their government to order additional LPDs of larger spec like this one.


Maybe they want something like san antonio class, because they are not satisfied with their current LPD that can only carry medium helo, and can't carry something like chinook, mi17 etc


----------



## Nike

jek_sperrow said:


> What ship? Chakri nareubet?
> 
> 
> Maybe they want something like san antonio class, because they are not satisfied with their current LPD that can only carry medium helo, and can't carry something like chinook, mi17 etc



They should worry about their LST replacement instead trying to get biggy things but lacking in number 


Jakarta should prepared for LHD if it want dedicated Naval attack helicopter to support their Marines Corps.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> They should worry about their LST replacement instead trying to get biggy things but lacking in number
> 
> 
> Jakarta should prepared for LHD if it want dedicated Naval attack helicopter to support their Marines Corps.


According to rumour i get, next year KKIP want to discuss about LPH and act seriously on it.



jek_sperrow said:


> What ship? Chakri nareubet?


Type 071E


----------



## LtMaverick

HellFireIndo said:


> Tbh Thailand is continental and therefore quantity of the ships is not a problem for them, so naturally they will prefer a few big ship....like Chakri Naruebet? :v 1 LPD ship, even if it's so big, doesnt mean much IMO


 idk about their doctines or needs but definitely they want a big ship, like their newest LPD from china


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*MENHAN RI TAWARKAN MEDIUM TANK BUATAN PT PINDAD*
18 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia H. Prabowo Subianto menawarkan produk – produk Alutsista buatan industri pertahanan dalam negeri Indonesia kepada Filipina. Salah satu produk yang ditawarkan dan disarakan untuk dapat dipertimbangkan Filipina yakni Medium Tank produksi PT Pindad (Persero).

Dilansir dari laman web _Kemhan_ (17/ 11/ 2019), Tawaran Menhan RI ini didasari atas ketertarikan Filipina untuk membeli produk – produk Alutsista buatan industri pertahanan Indonesia yang disampaikan langsung oleh Menhan Filipina Delfin Negrillo Lorenzana pada saat pertemuan bilateral dengan Menhan RI di sela – sela pertemuan ASEAN Defence Ministers’ Meeting (ADMM) Retreat and 6th ADMM Plus 2019, Sabtu (16/11) di Bangkok, Thailand.

Dalam kesempatan tersebut, Menhan Filipina menyampaikan apresiasi dan merasa puas dengan pembelian produk kapal perang jenis Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV) yang dibuat oleh industri galangan kapal nasional Indonesia PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Surabaya.

Selain terkait dengan industri pertahanan, pada pertemuan bilateral Menhan RI dan Menhan Filipina juga membahas beberapa hal lainnya terkait kerjasama pertahanan kedua negara antara lain kerjasama pertukaran informasi intelijen, kerjasama pratoli bersama, hingga kerjasama peningkatan kemampuan personel militer kedua negara.

Menhan RI menyampaikan mendukung semua upaya kerjasama dalam mengatasi ancaman bersama di kawasan yang dapat dilakukan oleh kedua negara baik melalui patroli laut, patroli udara, latihan bersama atau apapun bentuknya.

Sementara itu, Menhan Filipina mengharapkan adanya kerjasama pertukaran informasi terkait dengan perkembangan radikalisme maupun pergerakan terrorisme yang berdapak terhadap keamanan.

_Photo: Medium Tank Pindad (def.pk)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


----------



## LtMaverick

Kansel said:


> According to rumour i get, next year KKIP want to discuss about LPH and act seriously on it.


that's also what i heard, since PAL have shown us the design of 143m LPD as planned





Another Cool Photos Of This Baby Rolls Out















Meanwhile This Is What The Engineer Said. if you're wondering what is the box between the launcher and the cab or directly behind the cab of this launcher

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

LtMaverick said:


> View attachment 589917
> 
> View attachment 589919
> 
> LPD Design for Thai
> 
> View attachment 589920
> came from rhan 122 launcher engineer


Nice to see additional room for chopper. Marines should test vertical envelopment for future amphib operation. Not solely on beachhead landings.


----------



## HellFireIndo

LtMaverick said:


> that's also what i heard, since PAL have shown us the design of 143m LPD as planned
> View attachment 589956
> 
> 
> Another Cool Photos Of This Baby Rolls Out
> View attachment 589957
> View attachment 589958
> View attachment 589959
> 
> View attachment 589960
> 
> 
> Meanwhile This Is What The Engineer Said. if you're wondering what is the box between the launcher and the cab or directly behind the cab of this launcher
> View attachment 589961


That thing could be such an asset to have, where we're going to finally have the capability to produce MRLS and it's rocket munitions on our own.... but i still wonder if we could/already master advanced fire control system like that in ASTROS?

Oh...and also, let's hope that the 244m LHD plan will be realized in the near future


----------



## LtMaverick

striver44 said:


> Nice to see additional room for chopper. Marines should test vertical envelopment for future amphib operation. Not solely on beachhead landings.[/QUOTE
> definitely agree on that





HellFireIndo said:


> That thing could be such an asset to have, where we're going to finally have the capability to produce MRLS and it's rocket munitions on our own.... but i still wonder if we could/already master advanced fire control system like that in ASTROS?
> 
> Oh...and also, let's hope that the 244m LHD plan will be realized in the near future



in case you're wondering about MLRS projects i will show the private talk after this between me and the engineer.

and also Lph will starts talks more serious by 2020 with kkip and AL


----------



## Kansel

A long read article but worth to watch
https://www.pal.co.id/publikasi/artikel/1042


----------



## LtMaverick

There's some Interesting Things That I Found From The Engineer, I Would Like To See You Guys Reaction


Spoiler: RHAN 122B Project

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LtMaverick

RHAN 122 launcher is basically a shit show inside and also low budget project


----------



## HellFireIndo

LtMaverick said:


> There's some Interesting Things That I Found From The Engineer, I Would Like To See You Guys Reaction
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RHAN 122B Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 589964
> View attachment 589965
> View attachment 589966
> View attachment 589967
> View attachment 589968
> View attachment 589969
> View attachment 589970
> View attachment 589971
> View attachment 589972


Wah thanks bro. Maybe this one is still juat a "test bed" and not the final products, so that might explain why they still arent interested in using military grade chasis for the demo, as being said by that engineer where the design constantly evolving through phase 1,2 and 3 perhaps until production model. This is kinda impressive even with limited budget they could manage to make this.



LtMaverick said:


> RHAN 122 launcher is basically a shit show inside and also low budget project


Whatever it is, the one who worked on this know what to do, it's just the one in charge sangad pelit and perhaps just simply incompetent not giving enough attention in this one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LtMaverick

HellFireIndo said:


> Wah thanks bro. Maybe this one is still juat a "test bed" and not the final products, so that might explain why they still arent interested in using military grade chasis for the demo, as being said by that engineer where the design constantly evolving through phase 1,2 and 3 perhaps until production model. This is kinda impressive even with limited budget they could manage to make this.
> 
> 
> Whatever it is, the one who worked on this know what to do, it's just the one in charge sangad pelit and perhaps just simply incompetent not giving enough attention in this one



that's why i gave them a round of applause and support, he also tell that even low budget project could be suceeded but yeah back to the guy on the top who got money on


----------



## Ruhnama

HellFireIndo said:


> Tbh Thailand is continental and therefore quantity of the ships is not a problem for them, so naturally they will prefer a few big ship....like Chakri Naruebet? :v 1 LPD ship, even if it's so big, doesnt mean much IMO



A Royal Cruise Ship? Maybe this is low cost version for them if the want remove chakri

And if this ship can carry essm it remind me absalon

Btw our kaplan likely keep on track is good news. Because I just see turkish forum and they likely start "mulai kecewa" because their tank project . (Semoga tank kita aman dah ga aneh2)


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Any take what this meeting is about (the unspoken part). I rather curious with this statement ;

"Yang disampaikan Bapak Presiden Joko Widodo sebagai pemegang kekuasaan tertinggi atas Angkatan Darat, Angkatan Laut, dan Angkatan Udara adalah agar Angkatan Darat, Angkatan Laut, Angkatan Udara, dan Kepolisian memegang teguh konsensus kebangsaan,"

Konsensus kebangsaan tersebut meliputi Pancasila, Undang-Undang Dasar 1945, Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia (NKRI), dan Bhinneka Tunggal Ika.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

RBS-70NG

Source : FB Page SAAB Indonesia



LtMaverick said:


> There's some Interesting Things That I Found From The Engineer, I Would Like To See You Guys Reaction
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RHAN 122B Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 589964
> View attachment 589965
> View attachment 589966
> View attachment 589967
> View attachment 589968
> View attachment 589969
> View attachment 589970
> View attachment 589971
> View attachment 589972


platform sih flexible harus nya , chassis nya bisa nanti diganti truk yang ground clearance nya lebih tinggi dan juga yang jelas military grade bukan sekelas civilian kaya gini , harapan saya kedepan nya bisa kerjasama dengan tatra mengembangkan desain truk armored baru sebagai carrier RHAN-122 , bagus itu platfrom buatan mereka , dan TNI sendiri tentu nya juga sudah sangat familiar dengan Tatra


----------



## radialv

Raduga said:


> RBS-70NG
> 
> Source : FB Page SAAB Indonesia
> 
> 
> platform sih flexible harus nya , chassis nya bisa nanti diganti truk yang ground clearlance nya lebih tinggi dan juga yang jelas military grade bukan sekelas civilian kaya gini , harapan saya kedepan nya bisa kerjasama dengan tatra mengembangkan desain truk armored baru sebagai carrier RHAN-122 , bagus itu platfrom buatan mereka , dan TNI sendiri tentu nya juga sudah sangat familiar dengan Tatra


do we have NG version in our inventory?


----------



## Raduga

radialv said:


> do we have NG version in our inventory?


i believe so , since the NG variants is the one that SAAB offer to us





Indonesian Booth At Defence And Security 2019 Thailand , IMPACT Arena , Muang Thong Tani



















source : PT Lundin Industry Invest

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Rhan 122 B latest test

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LtMaverick

Raduga said:


> RBS-70NG
> 
> Source : FB Page SAAB Indonesia
> 
> 
> platform sih flexible harus nya , chassis nya bisa nanti diganti truk yang ground clearance nya lebih tinggi dan juga yang jelas military grade bukan sekelas civilian kaya gini , harapan saya kedepan nya bisa kerjasama dengan tatra mengembangkan desain truk armored baru sebagai carrier RHAN-122 , bagus itu platfrom buatan mereka , dan TNI sendiri tentu nya juga sudah sangat familiar dengan Tatra



well we'll see if the project continues or not? and based on the top brass who working and care with this things


----------



## Var Dracon

Komodo battering ram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> i believe so , since the NG variants is the one that SAAB offer to us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian Booth At Defence And Security 2019 Thailand , IMPACT Arena , Muang Thong Tani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source : PT Lundin Industry Invest


Klewang apa kabar?



trishna_amṛta said:


> Any take what this meeting is about (the unspoken part). I rather curious with this statement ;
> 
> "Yang disampaikan Bapak Presiden Joko Widodo sebagai pemegang kekuasaan tertinggi atas Angkatan Darat, Angkatan Laut, dan Angkatan Udara adalah agar Angkatan Darat, Angkatan Laut, Angkatan Udara, dan Kepolisian memegang teguh konsensus kebangsaan,"
> 
> Konsensus kebangsaan tersebut meliputi Pancasila, Undang-Undang Dasar 1945, Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia (NKRI), dan Bhinneka Tunggal Ika.


Hmm... is there something happening within TNI higher ups?



LtMaverick said:


> There's some Interesting Things That I Found From The Engineer, I Would Like To See You Guys Reaction
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RHAN 122B Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 589964
> View attachment 589965
> View attachment 589966
> View attachment 589967
> View attachment 589968
> View attachment 589969
> View attachment 589970
> View attachment 589971
> View attachment 589972


Is the platform have stabilization sensor, how far does this mlrs platform computerized, does the operator only need to input target coordinate and the system will calculate and aim automatically, or it still need human operator to calculate the azimuth and stuff?


----------



## Nike

Senin, 18 Nov 2019 18:01 WIB

*Sri Mulyani Bebaskan 'Biaya' Impor Senjata, Mantap Nih Pak Prabowo*
*Hendra Kusuma* - detikFinance




Foto: Andhika Prasetia




*Jakarta* - Kementerian Keuangan (Kemenkeu) yang dipimpin Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani Indrawati menerbitkan aturan baru soal pembebasan bea masuk atas impor persenjataan bagi keperluan pertahanan dan keamanan negara.

Aturan tersebut adalah PMK 164 Tahun 2019 tentang pembebasan bea masuk atas impor persenjataan, amunisi, perlengkapan militer, dan kepolisian. Termasuk suku cadang, serta barang, dan bahan yang dipergunakan untuk menghasilkan barang yang dipergunakan bagi keperluan pertahanan dan keamanan negara.

Dalam aturan tersebut, kementerian atau lembaga yang punya wewenang untuk mengimpor persenjataan tidak perlu untuk mengajukan persetujuannya kepada menteri melalui direktur jenderal seperti tertuang pada PMK sebelumnya yaitu PMK 191 Tahun 2016 di Pasal 8.


Dalam PMK 164 Tahun 2019 terbaru atau pengganti PMK 191 Tahun 2016, bleid pasal 8 tersebut dihapus atau ditiadakan.

"Ketentuan Pasal 8 dihapus," tulis PMK tersebut seperti dikutip dari CNBC Indonesia, Senin (18/11/2019).

Berikut isi dari Pasal 8 yang dihapus tersebut:

Untuk mendapatkan pembebasan bea masuk atas impor barang sebagaimana dimaksud dalam Pasal 2 huruf a yang akan dipergunakan oleh kementerian lembaga/badan yang tugas dan fungsinya di bidang pertahanan dan keamanan negara selain kementerian/lembaga/badan sebagaimana dimaksud dalam Pasal 3 ayat ( 1), permohonan pembebasan bea masuk diajukan kepada Menteri melalui Direktur Jenderal.

Saat ini, bagi instansi atau kementerian yang hendak untuk melakukan impor persenjataan, hanya perlu ditandatangani oleh pejabat internalnya, atau paling rendah eselon II yang ditunjuk oleh kementerian/lembaganya.

Adapun barang impor persenjataan hanya boleh dilakukan oleh 8 instansi. Di antaranya, Lembaga Kepresidenan, Kementerian Pertahanan, Markas Besar Tentara Nasional Indoneisa (TNI), Badan Intelijen Negara (BIN), Badan Siber dan Sandi Negara (BSSN), Badan Narkotika Nasional (BNN), dan Badan Nasional Penangulangan Terorisme (BNPT).

Dalam beleid PMK 164/2019 juga menghapus beberapa syarat yang seharusnya dilampirkan dalam surat permohonan izin impor. Kini permohonan paling sedikit hanya perlu dilampiri dengan dua dokumen saja.

*Baca juga: *Tiga Jurus Pemerintah Hadang Badai Impor Tekstil

Dua dokumen itu berupa perjanjian pengadaan barang dan/atau jasa yang menyebutkan secara tegas, bahwa harga dalam perjanjian pengadaan barang/jasa tidak meliputi pembayaran bea masuk dan/atau pajak dalam rangka impor.

Dokumen lainnya yang perlu disertakan yaitu fotokopi keputusan mengenai penetapan sebagai industri tertentu yang memproduksi barang untuk keperluan pertahanan dan keamanan negara. Serta rencana impor barang (RIB).

Adapun syarat dokumen yang tidak lagi terpakai dalam pengajuan impor persenjataan yakni, fotokopi izin usaha dengan memperlihatkan asli dokumen kepada Pejabat Bea dan Cukai yang ditunjuk, fotokopi NPWP yang digunakan sebagai identitas dalam pemenuhan hak dan kewajiban di bidang kepabeanan, dan fotokopi angka pengenal importir (API-P/APIT).

Artinya, saat ini negara boleh bebas mengimpor dari mana saja persenjataan negara. Sebab angka pengenal importir kini sudah tidak lagi berlaku.

"Peraturan Menteri ini mulai berlaku setelah 30 (tiga puluh) hari terhitung sejak tanggal diundangkan," tulis PMK 164/2019 tersebut. Adapun PMK tersebut ditetapkan di Jakarta pada 5 November 2019.

*Baca juga: *Bye Bye Penenggelaman Kapal!

_Berita ini bisa dilihat juga di CNBC Indonesia melalui tautan berikut ini: *Sri Mulyani Bebaskan 'Biaya' ke Prabowo untuk Impor Senjata*

https://m.detik.com/finance/berita-...an-biaya-impor-senjata-mantap-nih-pak-prabowo

Lobbynya keren.... _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Gacor juga diplomasinya

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## HellFireIndo

Kansel said:


> Gacor juga diplomasinya
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Prabowo pasti seneng banget nih sama kerjaannya


----------



## Kansel

*PT PAL Uji Coba Kapal Selam Alugoro*




Hanggar Kapal Selam di PT PAL Indonesia (Persero). Foto: Yuana Fatwalloh/kumparan
PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) melaksanakan tahapan _First Trimming Test_ Kapal Selam Alugoro pada 24 Oktober 2019.

Uji coba itu digelar di dermaga kapal selam PT PAL untuk menguji keseimbangan kapal baik di permukaan maupun di bawah permukaan.

Dalam pelaksanaan tes ini dibutuhkan kondisi perairan yang tenang dan memiliki kedalaman antara 15 hingga 18 meter.

Berdasarkan keterangan resmi PT PAL dikutip kumparan, Minggu (17/11), Kapal Selam Alugoro berhasil memenuhi syarat kestabilan di kedua lokasi tersebut.

Keberhasilan uji coba Kapal Selam Alugoro menjadi pengalaman pertama di Indonesia. Sebab, kapal tersebut merupakan kapal selam pertama yang dibangun PT PAL Indonesia. Selain itu, uji coba itu menjadi salah satu kesiapan sebelum dites di laut lepas.

Kapal Selam Alugoro masih harus menjalani beberapa tahapan tes lain seperti _Sea Acceptance Test_ (SAT) atau tes berlayar di perairan terbuka hingga tahapan _Final Completion_ sebelum akhirnya dapat beroperasi penuh (Comissioning).

Pembangunan Kapal Selam Alugoro merupakan investasi jangka panjang negara untuk memiliki penguasaan teknologi tertinggi alutsista laut yaitu kapal selam. Investasi itu diharapkan bisa menjadi legasi kepada generasi penerus bangsa. Setelah adanya Alugoro, diharapkan ada kapal-kapal berikutnya yang bisa diproduksi dalam negeri.






Kapal selam diesel wlwctric u209/1400 PT PAL. Foto: Yuana Fatwalloh/kumparan
Sebagai catatan, BUMN memiliki tugas sebagai _agent of change_ negara yang tidak semata-mata menjalankan proses bisnis. Namun juga menjadi faktor penggerak perubahan dan pembangunan bagi bangsa.

PT PAL Indonesia menjadi salah satu BUMN industri pertahanan dan sekaligus _lead integrator_ sesuai dengan amanah UU Nomor 16 tahun 2012 Pasal 11 dan Keputusan Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan (KKIP) nomor 13/2013 ditunjuk sebagai _Lead Integrator_ Alutsista Matra Laut atau Kapal Kombatan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LtMaverick

jek_sperrow said:


> Is the platform have stabilization sensor, how far does this mlrs platform computerized, does the operator only need to input target coordinate and the system will calculate and aim automatically, or it still need human operator to calculate the azimuth and stuff?



If you see there, i asked about the box between cab and launcher or directly behind the cab, it was more like an APU, Hydraulic, And Overrides System. especially the override can switch between manual aiming and automatic aiming basically The FCS for the Launcher. Indonesian Made tho and most of the stuff in that MLRS came from Tech transfer of astros

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Garuda Contingent plays important role in military diplomacy*
11 minutes ago





TNI Inspector General Lieutenant General M. Herindra shakes hands with one of the 850 soldiers of the Garuda Contingent who will be departing to join the UN Peacekeeping Mission in Congo (MONUSCO), during a ceremony at TNI Headquarters in Jakarta on Monday (Nov 18, 2019). (TNI Information Center).

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Garuda Contingent, a group of peacekeepers drawn from the Indonesian military that serve with the United Nations (UN), carries out important duties that are strongly related to political and socio-cultural activities, as well as military diplomacy.

The assignment of Indonesian Military (TNI) soldiers in UN peace missions in the Garuda Contingent is a special task, as they can perform as Indonesian ambassadors in international forums.

Therefore, they need to carry out their task with responsibility and pride, Indonesian Military (TNI) Commander Air Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto pointed out in his remarks, read by TNI Inspector General Lieutenant General M. Herindra during the departure ceremony of 850 personnel of the Garuda Contingent Task Force XXXIX-B Rapid Action Battalion (Mission de Organization des Nations Unies pour La Stabilization en République Démocratique du Congo/MONUSCO) in Jakarta on Monday.

Related news: President Jokowi sees off Indonesian peacekeeping force to Congo, Lebanon

"(You have to) maintain the good image of the person, unit, nation and state, and show that TNI are professional soldiers," he said, in a press statement released on Monday.

According to Tjahjanto, the implementation of the previous peacekeeping task carried out by the contingent was considered very successful. Local communities in conflicted countries, including Congo, as well as the UN, recognize the ability and value the success achieved through a humanitarian approach conducted by Indonesian peacekeepers.

Also, he noted, the Garuda Contingent is known for its approach to the community, in order to support the achievement of basic tasks.

"Therefore, take the positive side and develop the success of the unit and avoid deficiencies that arise, so that the task is carried out well," Tjahjanto added.

The TNI Commander also emphasized that this assignment was a means to gain experience and broaden horizons.

"The commander must be able to control what is done and what is not done by his soldiers. The soldiers should respect and uphold the local culture, so that the community supports the implementation of their duties. Be a good ambassador for the nation and a diplomat of the TNI," Tjahjanto said.

Related news: Indonesian troopers second winner of unifil shooting competition


Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## Kansel

jek_sperrow said:


> Klewang apa kabar?





> Dalam kegiatan ini nampak KRI Klewang II yang sedang menjalani proses pembangunan oleh PT. Lundin, Banyuwangi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Klewang II akan diluncurkan pada pertengahan tahun 2019, hal ini dikatakan oleh John Lundin, ketika diwawancarai oleh _Navy Recognition_ pada gelaran Indo Defence 2018.
> 
> Namun ternyata penyelesaian kapal Klewang II molor.
> 
> Dalam artikel laman _Naval News_ tanggal 28 Mei 2019, PT Lundin mengatakan bahwa peluncuran kapal Klewang II akan dilakukan pada akhir tahun 2019 bersamaan dengan peluncuran prototipe Tank Boat X-18 Antasena pesanan Kementerian Pertahanan Indonesia.


----------



## NEKONEKO

trishna_amṛta said:


> Any take what this meeting is about (the unspoken part). I rather curious with this statement ;
> 
> "Yang disampaikan Bapak Presiden Joko Widodo sebagai pemegang kekuasaan tertinggi atas Angkatan Darat, Angkatan Laut, dan Angkatan Udara adalah agar Angkatan Darat, Angkatan Laut, Angkatan Udara, dan Kepolisian memegang teguh konsensus kebangsaan,"
> 
> Konsensus kebangsaan tersebut meliputi Pancasila, Undang-Undang Dasar 1945, Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia (NKRI), dan Bhinneka Tunggal Ika.






Meeting tentang wakil panglima TNI mungkin.


----------



## Nike

*Defense & Security Thailand 2019: Harimau Medium Tank with Cockerill Defense turret gets type certification*
Defense & Security 2019 News Official Online Show Daily Thailand
POSTED ON TUESDAY, 19 NOVEMBER 2019 07:00


On PT Pindad’s booth at Defense & Security Thailand 2019, Thierry Renaudin, CEO of John Cockerill Defense, told Army Recognition that a Letter of Intent for 18 turrets of the C3105 type armed with a Cockerill 105mm HP Gun has been signed on 18 November with PT Pindad in Indonesia to equip the *Harimau* (Tiger) MediumTank that has just gained its Indonesian combat type certification. The Harimau will be available for export from 2023.





*Harimau Medium Tank during an impressive dynamic demonstration at IndoDefense 2018 (Picture source: Army Recognition)*

The *Harimau* is jointly developed by PT Pindad and the Turkish company FNSS which names it Kaplan. It was unveiled in Jakarta at IndoDefense Expo 2018. It recently underwent firing tests, mine blast tests, various dynamic and static tests, and more tests aiming at granting its combat type certification. The Harimau is equipped with Aselsan’s Pulat Active Protection System for urban combat operations (initially developed with Tubitak Sage for the Turkish M60T MBTs), an upgrade that was displayed for the first type at IDEF 2019.

In 2014, FNSS of Turkey and PT Pindad of Indonesia developed the Modern Medium Weight Tank (MMWT) project called Kaplan MT (Medium Tank) to respond to a request from the Indonesian army for a new medium tank. In August 2018, PT Pindad announced the final firing tests with the Kaplan to control all the functions of the C3105 turret system, designed and developed by the Belgian company John Cockerill Defense (then CMI Defence).

https://www.armyrecognition.com/def...eY9QhsWj0nUyzfX4qaezsL5YFt_2Q_aEPa7_d5wzixkyc


----------



## Ruhnama

Sport news
https://m.cnnindonesia.com/olahraga...rit-tni-ongen-jadi-juara-dunia-tinju-tercepat


----------



## HellFireIndo

http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/11/rosoboronexport-is-waiting-for-signal.html


*Rosoboronexport is Waiting for a Signal from Jakarta to Start Supplying Su-35*

19 November 2019




Su-35 fighter (photo : RIA Novosti)

DUBAI - RIA News. Execution of the contract to supply fighter jets Su-35 to Indonesia does not interfere, Russia is waiting for the decision of Jakarta , told journalists on Monday at an exhibition in Dubai, the general director of " Rosoboronexport " Alexander Mikheyev.

Russia under a contract from 2018 should supply Indonesia with 11 Su-35 aircraft in the amount of $ 1.1 billion.

"Nothing prevents us: the agreements are signed, all the terms of the transaction are completed, we are waiting for the contract to enter into force. As the Indonesian side decides," Mikheev said.

(RIA Novosti)


----------



## Nike

Remind me of our unmanned ground vehicles program, this Milrem Themis already put into actual patrol duty in possible hostile situation. Let see if we can convert our Anoa into mobile charging station and provide support for squad of such vehicles to provide support for company level infantry units


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196378128240828418


----------



## 182

*Radar kerjasama Len-Leonardo siap perkuat alutsista Indonesia*





Selasa, 19 November 2019 - 19:05 WIB | Penulis : Angga Kusuma | Editor : Sigit Kurniawan
*Elshinta.com* - PT Len Industri (Persero) dan Leonardo S.p.A. asal Italia menandatangaani kontrak pengadaan Radar Pertahanan Medium Range di Bangkok dalam ajang Defence & Security 2019, Selasa (19/11).





Manajer Komunikasi Korporasi PT Len Industri (Persero), Rastina Anggraeni di Bandung mengatakan, penandatanganan dilakukan oleh Direktur Operasi II PT Len Industri, Adi Sufiadi Yusuf dan Direktur Pemasaran dan Penjualan Leonardo Electronics, Davide Fazio.

Radar Pertahanan Medium Range RAT 31 DL/M akan memperkuat sistem pertahanan udara wilayah NKRI dibawah operasi TNI AU. Radar ini akan dipasang di Satuan Radar 221 TNI AU, Ngliyep, Malang, Jawa Timur sebanyak satu unit, seperti dilaporkan _Kontributor Elshinta, Duddy Supriyadi. _

Adi dalam keterangan resminya mengatakan, Len akan suplai komponen lokal, mengerjakan infrastrukturnya, dan expert training. Tapi untuk program ke depan pihaknya merencanakan untuk joint production radar di Indonesia. Pihaknya sepenuhnya akan di training pemeliharaan radar atau maintenance sehingga pemeliharaan radar nanti bisa dilaksanakan langsung oleh PT Len Industri selaku industri pertahanan dalam negeri.

“Len sebenarnya sudah memiliki produk sendiri radar 2D, namun untuk yang 3D kita masih dalam tahap pengembangan. Makanya sekarang kita bekerjasama dengan Leonardo. Penandatanganan kontrak dari pinjaman dalam negeri Kementerian Pertahanan RI sebesar Rp375 miliar. Dan radar akan mulai beroperasi di awal 2022 nanti di Satuan Radar 221 TNI AU, Ngliyep, Malang,” ujar Adi.

Radar Medium Range ini tergolong Radar 3 Dimensi atau 3D (Range, Azimuth, Height) dengan kemampuan surveillance (pengawasan/penjagaan) dan memiliki jangkauan hingga 400 km serta ketinggian 30.000 kaki.

Lini bisnis elektronika pertahanan sendiri terus tumbuh dari sisi pendapatan perusahaan. Len diperkirakan akan mencatat sales sebesar Rp1,88 triliun, dari lini bisnis ini di tahun 2019, jauh lebih besar dari tahun sebelumnya sebesar Rp524 miliar. Hal tersebut seiring dengan keinginan Pemerintah RI yang ingin lebih melibatkan para industri pertahanan dalam negeri dalam pengadaan alutsista.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

182 said:


> *Radar kerjasama Len-Leonardo siap perkuat alutsista Indonesia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selasa, 19 November 2019 - 19:05 WIB | Penulis : Angga Kusuma | Editor : Sigit Kurniawan
> *Elshinta.com* - PT Len Industri (Persero) dan Leonardo S.p.A. asal Italia menandatangaani kontrak pengadaan Radar Pertahanan Medium Range di Bangkok dalam ajang Defence & Security 2019, Selasa (19/11).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manajer Komunikasi Korporasi PT Len Industri (Persero), Rastina Anggraeni di Bandung mengatakan, penandatanganan dilakukan oleh Direktur Operasi II PT Len Industri, Adi Sufiadi Yusuf dan Direktur Pemasaran dan Penjualan Leonardo Electronics, Davide Fazio.
> 
> Radar Pertahanan Medium Range RAT 31 DL/M akan memperkuat sistem pertahanan udara wilayah NKRI dibawah operasi TNI AU. Radar ini akan dipasang di Satuan Radar 221 TNI AU, Ngliyep, Malang, Jawa Timur sebanyak satu unit, seperti dilaporkan _Kontributor Elshinta, Duddy Supriyadi. _
> 
> Adi dalam keterangan resminya mengatakan, Len akan suplai komponen lokal, mengerjakan infrastrukturnya, dan expert training. Tapi untuk program ke depan pihaknya merencanakan untuk joint production radar di Indonesia. Pihaknya sepenuhnya akan di training pemeliharaan radar atau maintenance sehingga pemeliharaan radar nanti bisa dilaksanakan langsung oleh PT Len Industri selaku industri pertahanan dalam negeri.
> 
> “Len sebenarnya sudah memiliki produk sendiri radar 2D, namun untuk yang 3D kita masih dalam tahap pengembangan. Makanya sekarang kita bekerjasama dengan Leonardo. Penandatanganan kontrak dari pinjaman dalam negeri Kementerian Pertahanan RI sebesar Rp375 miliar. Dan radar akan mulai beroperasi di awal 2022 nanti di Satuan Radar 221 TNI AU, Ngliyep, Malang,” ujar Adi.
> 
> Radar Medium Range ini tergolong Radar 3 Dimensi atau 3D (Range, Azimuth, Height) dengan kemampuan surveillance (pengawasan/penjagaan) dan memiliki jangkauan hingga 400 km serta ketinggian 30.000 kaki.
> 
> Lini bisnis elektronika pertahanan sendiri terus tumbuh dari sisi pendapatan perusahaan. Len diperkirakan akan mencatat sales sebesar Rp1,88 triliun, dari lini bisnis ini di tahun 2019, jauh lebih besar dari tahun sebelumnya sebesar Rp524 miliar. Hal tersebut seiring dengan keinginan Pemerintah RI yang ingin lebih melibatkan para industri pertahanan dalam negeri dalam pengadaan alutsista.


A great news but quite confused me, i thought we're going to cooperate with thales on radar development?


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Army Composite Battalion 1/Gardapati received 14 new ASTROS II MLRS Mk.6.

*Melihat Alutsista Baru Roket Astros II MK6 Batalyon Komposit 1/Gardapati di Natuna*

Editor putra - 6:54 pm | 18 November 2019





Pangdam Bukit Barisan bersama prajurit di Pulau Natuna.istimewa
*
NATUNA, SURYAKEPRI.COM –* Panglima Komando Daerah Militer (Pangdam) I/Bukit Barisan (BB) Mayjen TNI MS Fadhilah sambangi Kabupaten Natuna, Senin (18/11/2019).

Kedatangan Pandam I/BB ke Natuna untuk memeriksa penerimaan alat utama sistem senjata (Alutsista) Astros II MK 6 yang baru di Batalyon Armed Batalyon Komposit 1/Gardapati.

Dalam kunjungan kerja ini, Pangdam didampingi Danrem 033/Wira Pratama Brigjen TNI Gabriel Lema, Asintel Kasdam I/BB Kolonel Inf Baginta Bangun, Asops Kasdam I/BB Kolonel Inf Togu Parmonangan, Aslog Kasdam I/BB.Kolonel Czi M Irfan Affandi, Kapaldam I/BB Kolonel Cpl Adolf Surung Simanjuntak, Kazidam I/BB Kolonel Czi Tri Rahardjo, dan Kapendam I/BB Kolonel Inf Zeni Djunaidhi.

Selain untuk menyapa Prajurit TNI yang bertugas di wilayah paling utara Selat Karimata itu, kunjungan Pangdam untuk meninjau kesiapan alutsista yang dimiliki Batalyon Komposit 1/Gardapati. Salah satu Alutsista yang ditinjau adalah alutsista Astros II MK6 yang dioperasikan di Batalyon Komposit 1/Gardapati.

Di kesempatan itu, Pangdam berpesan kepada Danyon Komposit 1/Gardapati Letkol Inf Rahmat, serta para prajurit untuk tetap semangat dalam melaksanakan tugas dan tanggung jawab menjaga batas wilayah Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia (NKRI).

“Kalian adalah prajurit-prajurit pilihan dengan tugas mulia menjaga perbatasan wilayah paling utara. Karenanya, maknai tugas mulia ini dengan semangat dan demi kejayaan bangsa, negara dan rakyat Indonesia,” kata Pangdam.

Keberadaan Batalyon Komposit 1/Gardapati ini merupakan jawaban dari pembentukan satuan siap gerak TNI, terutama dalam menghadapi penugasan yang bersifat mendesak dan dapat dikerahkan dalam waktu singkat.

Tugas Batalyon Komposit 1/Gardapati ini meliputi Operasi Militer Perang (OMP) maupun Operasi Militer Selain Perang (OMSP), baik dalam skala nasional maupun internasional.

Batalyon Komposit 1/Gardapati yang merupakan satuan siap gerak TNI, dalam menghadapi penugasan yang bersifat mendesak dan dapat dikerahkan dalam waktu singkat.

Sebagai daerah perbatasan dengan negara luar seperti Thailand, Vietnam, Malaysia dan Laut Cina, kesiapan dan kemampuannya Batalion Komposit 1/Gardapati kini terus diperkuat dengan kelengkapan persenjataan, kini diperkuat 14 unit Roket Astros II MK 6 untuk mempertahankan keamanan perbatasan.* (MBA)

https://suryakepri.com/melihat-alutsista-baru-astros-ii-mk6-batalyon-komposit-1-gardapati-di-natuna/*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> Indonesian Army Composite Battalion 1/Gardapati received 14 new ASTROS II MLRS Mk.6.
> 
> *Melihat Alutsista Baru Roket Astros II MK6 Batalyon Komposit 1/Gardapati di Natuna*
> 
> Editor putra - 6:54 pm | 18 November 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pangdam Bukit Barisan bersama prajurit di Pulau Natuna.istimewa
> *
> NATUNA, SURYAKEPRI.COM –* Panglima Komando Daerah Militer (Pangdam) I/Bukit Barisan (BB) Mayjen TNI MS Fadhilah sambangi Kabupaten Natuna, Senin (18/11/2019).
> 
> Kedatangan Pandam I/BB ke Natuna untuk memeriksa penerimaan alat utama sistem senjata (Alutsista) Astros II MK 6 yang baru di Batalyon Armed Batalyon Komposit 1/Gardapati.
> 
> Dalam kunjungan kerja ini, Pangdam didampingi Danrem 033/Wira Pratama Brigjen TNI Gabriel Lema, Asintel Kasdam I/BB Kolonel Inf Baginta Bangun, Asops Kasdam I/BB Kolonel Inf Togu Parmonangan, Aslog Kasdam I/BB.Kolonel Czi M Irfan Affandi, Kapaldam I/BB Kolonel Cpl Adolf Surung Simanjuntak, Kazidam I/BB Kolonel Czi Tri Rahardjo, dan Kapendam I/BB Kolonel Inf Zeni Djunaidhi.
> 
> Selain untuk menyapa Prajurit TNI yang bertugas di wilayah paling utara Selat Karimata itu, kunjungan Pangdam untuk meninjau kesiapan alutsista yang dimiliki Batalyon Komposit 1/Gardapati. Salah satu Alutsista yang ditinjau adalah alutsista Astros II MK6 yang dioperasikan di Batalyon Komposit 1/Gardapati.
> 
> Di kesempatan itu, Pangdam berpesan kepada Danyon Komposit 1/Gardapati Letkol Inf Rahmat, serta para prajurit untuk tetap semangat dalam melaksanakan tugas dan tanggung jawab menjaga batas wilayah Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia (NKRI).
> 
> “Kalian adalah prajurit-prajurit pilihan dengan tugas mulia menjaga perbatasan wilayah paling utara. Karenanya, maknai tugas mulia ini dengan semangat dan demi kejayaan bangsa, negara dan rakyat Indonesia,” kata Pangdam.
> 
> Keberadaan Batalyon Komposit 1/Gardapati ini merupakan jawaban dari pembentukan satuan siap gerak TNI, terutama dalam menghadapi penugasan yang bersifat mendesak dan dapat dikerahkan dalam waktu singkat.
> 
> Tugas Batalyon Komposit 1/Gardapati ini meliputi Operasi Militer Perang (OMP) maupun Operasi Militer Selain Perang (OMSP), baik dalam skala nasional maupun internasional.
> 
> Batalyon Komposit 1/Gardapati yang merupakan satuan siap gerak TNI, dalam menghadapi penugasan yang bersifat mendesak dan dapat dikerahkan dalam waktu singkat.
> 
> Sebagai daerah perbatasan dengan negara luar seperti Thailand, Vietnam, Malaysia dan Laut Cina, kesiapan dan kemampuannya Batalion Komposit 1/Gardapati kini terus diperkuat dengan kelengkapan persenjataan, kini diperkuat 14 unit Roket Astros II MK 6 untuk mempertahankan keamanan perbatasan.* (MBA)
> 
> https://suryakepri.com/melihat-alutsista-baru-astros-ii-mk6-batalyon-komposit-1-gardapati-di-natuna/*



This composite battalion should operated shore based anti ship missile

Btw the new astros vehicles still doesnt get their registration number.


----------



## mandala

Nike said:


> This composite battalion should operated shore based anti ship missile
> 
> Btw the new astros vehicles still doesnt get their registration number.
> 
> View attachment 590413
> View attachment 590414
> View attachment 590415
> View attachment 590416


Maybe because its still new. We can see the position for the plate number is on the left side (white rectangle) as to the right side with the ASTROS already in service.


----------



## Raduga

Raduga said:


> what an unexpected turn of event (in a good way) , after the recent buzz of turks and china MALE UAV , suddenly the spaghetti showed up . we rarely do cooperation with italian except with torpedo and naval cannon , we need to push further cooperation with them , talking about italian , their shipbuilding industry (fincantieri) is top notch in europe , almost second to none , and talking about sub system cooperation , the kemenhan should look at* LEONARDO S.P.A *, they almost made subsystem for everything , ship , submarine , even the newest gripen AESA radar are from them , tank , cannon , missile , torpedo etc



afterall something that i was really hoping in previous month was coming true .



Kansel said:


> A great news but quite confused me, i thought we're going to cooperate with thales on radar development?



italians made quality are good ,their subsystem product such as CMS are no joke , they could become another alternative for "gandengan" in radar development other than thomson CSF/Thales , we rarely look into italian made products other than naval cannon , torpedoes , and some of their choppers .






also mentioning that they were one of the few member in EU that backed us against palm oil ban .

https://en.antaranews.com/news/114622/italy-backs-indonesias-palm-oil-in-eu
https://www.republika.co.id/berita/...y-backs-indonesias-palm-oil-in-european-union
https://international.agi.it/intern...tiations_on_palm_oil-1782531/news/2017-05-17/

should also look at their future frigate concept based on paolo thaon di revel class .













that is the most sickest looking ship design ive ever seen .


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia to build frontier military HQ near South China Sea*

Fadli
The Jakarta Post

PREMIUM
Batam, Riau Islands / Tue, November 19, 2019 / 02:03 pm




Commander of the Navy’s First Fleet Command Rear Adm. Yudo Margono (left) welcomes the United States Ambassador to Indonesia Joseph R. Donovan to the Ranai naval base in Natuna, Riau Islands, on Thursday. Donovan visited Natuna to learn about its fishery and tourism potential as well as the region’s strategic value to Indonesia.(Courtesy of the Indonesian Navy/-)
Indonesia is planning to fortify its borders by setting up three new Indonesian Military (TNI) headquarters around its northern and eastern fronts, including one in Riau Islands province to keep a watchful eye on developments in the disputed South China Sea “on a much larger scale”. The Riau Islands administration has earmarked a plot of land in the provincial capital of Tanjung Pinang to build a home base for its Joint Defense Area Command I, a senior official has said. “There is a total of 40 hectares that is being prepped for the command base and for housing. Building will commence next year,” acting governor Isdianto told The Jakarta Post on Tuesday. The new joint operations headquarters will further beef up military presence in the area, which is already the site of the Tanjung Pinang and Ranai naval bases. Isdianto recently accompanied Brig. Gen. Ga..

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ntier-military-base-near-south-china-sea.html


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*BATALION KOMPOSIT 1/GARDAPATI DIPERKUAT DENGAN 14 UNIT ROKET ASTROS II MK 6*
19 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Panglima Komando Daerah Militer (Pangdam) I/ Bukit Barisan (BB) Mayjen TNI MS Fadhilah sambangi Kabupaten Natuna, Senin (18/11/2019).

Dilansir dari laman _Surya Kepri_ (18/ 11/ 2019), Kedatangan Pandam I/ BB ke Natuna untuk memeriksa penerimaan alat utama sistem senjata (Alutsista) Astros II MK 6 yang baru di Batalyon Armed Batalyon Komposit 1/Gardapati.

Dalam kunjungan kerja ini, Pangdam didampingi Danrem 033/Wira Pratama Brigjen TNI Gabriel Lema, Asintel Kasdam I/ BB Kolonel Inf Baginta Bangun, Asops Kasdam I/BB Kolonel Inf Togu Parmonangan, Aslog Kasdam I/BB.Kolonel Czi M Irfan Affandi, Kapaldam I/ BB Kolonel Cpl Adolf Surung Simanjuntak, Kazidam I/BB Kolonel Czi Tri Rahardjo, dan Kapendam I/ BB Kolonel Inf Zeni Djunaidhi.

Selain untuk menyapa Prajurit TNI yang bertugas di wilayah paling utara Selat Karimata itu, kunjungan Pangdam untuk meninjau kesiapan alutsista yang dimiliki Batalyon Komposit 1/Gardapati. Salah satu Alutsista yang ditinjau adalah alutsista Astros II MK6 yang dioperasikan di Batalyon Komposit 1/Gardapati.

Di kesempatan itu, Pangdam berpesan kepada Danyon Komposit 1/Gardapati Letkol Inf Rahmat, serta para prajurit untuk tetap semangat dalam melaksanakan tugas dan tanggung jawab menjaga batas wilayah Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia (NKRI).

“Kalian adalah prajurit-prajurit pilihan dengan tugas mulia menjaga perbatasan wilayah paling utara. Karenanya, maknai tugas mulia ini dengan semangat dan demi kejayaan bangsa, negara dan rakyat Indonesia,” kata Pangdam.

Keberadaan Batalyon Komposit 1/Gardapati ini merupakan jawaban dari pembentukan satuan siap gerak TNI, terutama dalam menghadapi penugasan yang bersifat mendesak dan dapat dikerahkan dalam waktu singkat.

Tugas Batalyon Komposit 1/Gardapati ini meliputi Operasi Militer Perang (OMP) maupun Operasi Militer Selain Perang (OMSP), baik dalam skala nasional maupun internasional.

Batalyon Komposit 1/Gardapati yang merupakan satuan siap gerak TNI, dalam menghadapi penugasan yang bersifat mendesak dan dapat dikerahkan dalam waktu singkat.

Sebagai daerah perbatasan dengan negara luar seperti Thailand, Vietnam, Malaysia dan Laut Cina, kesiapan dan kemampuannya Batalion Komposit 1/Gardapati kini terus diperkuat dengan kelengkapan persenjataan, kini diperkuat 14 unit Roket Astros II MK 6 untuk mempertahankan keamanan perbatasan.

_Photo: Batalion Komposit 1/Gardapati Diperkuat dengan 14 Unit Roket Astros II MK 6 (Surya Kepri)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_





INDONESIA
*PENINJAUAN PROGRAM BINPOTTEKINDHAN TANK BOAT*
19 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR
Direktorat Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan (Ditjen Pothan) Kemhan RI melaksanakan Program Pembinaan Potensi Teknologi Industri Pertahanan (Binpottekindhan). Salah satu program Binpottekindhan adalah membangun kemampuan industri pertahanan dalam memproduksi _Tank Boat_ berupa kapal berdesain katamaran.

Program _Tank_ _Boat_ merupakan kegiatan tahun jamak pengembangan dari konsorsium Industri Pertahanan yaitu PT. Pindad (Persero), PT. Len Industri (Persero), PT. Lundin Industry Invest, dan PT. Hariff DTE dengan _Lead Integrator_ PT. Pindad. Dimana PT. Lundin Industry Invest dalam konsorsium sebagai pembuat _platform_ kapal, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Kemhan_ (18/ 11/ 2019).






Dalam rangka memantau kemajuan program Tank Boat, Ditjen Pothan Kemhan melaksanakan kunjungan kerja untuk meninjau pelaksanaan program tersebut di PT. Lundin Industry Invest, Banyuwangi.

Peninjauan dipimpin oleh Sesditjen Pothan Kemhan, Brigjen TNI Aribowo Teguh Santoso, S.T., M. Sc, didampingi oleh Dirtekindhan Ditjen Pothan Kemhan beserta staf, kegiatan dilaksanakan pada Jumat (15/11/2019).






Rangkaian kegiatan didahului presentasi progres pembuatan _Tank_ _Boat _dan dilanjutkan meninjau pembuatan _platform_ _Tank_ _Boat_ di galangan PT. Lundin Industry Invest. Pada kesempatan tersebut, Sesditjen Pothan Kemhan memberikan penekanan bahwa kegiatan Program _Tank_ _Boat_ harus dapat diselesaikan tepat waktu dan tepat mutu, sebagai pencerminan keberhasilan pembinaan Industri Pertahanan.

_All Photos: Peninjauan Program Binpottekindhan Tank Boat (Kemhan)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


----------



## Jatosint

mandala said:


> Indonesian Army Composite Battalion 1/Gardapati received 14 new ASTROS II MLRS Mk.6.
> 
> *Melihat Alutsista Baru Roket Astros II MK6 Batalyon Komposit 1/Gardapati di Natuna*
> 
> Editor putra - 6:54 pm | 18 November 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pangdam Bukit Barisan bersama prajurit di Pulau Natuna.istimewa
> *
> NATUNA, SURYAKEPRI.COM –* Panglima Komando Daerah Militer (Pangdam) I/Bukit Barisan (BB) Mayjen TNI MS Fadhilah sambangi Kabupaten Natuna, Senin (18/11/2019).
> 
> Kedatangan Pandam I/BB ke Natuna untuk memeriksa penerimaan alat utama sistem senjata (Alutsista) Astros II MK 6 yang baru di Batalyon Armed Batalyon Komposit 1/Gardapati.
> 
> Dalam kunjungan kerja ini, Pangdam didampingi Danrem 033/Wira Pratama Brigjen TNI Gabriel Lema, Asintel Kasdam I/BB Kolonel Inf Baginta Bangun, Asops Kasdam I/BB Kolonel Inf Togu Parmonangan, Aslog Kasdam I/BB.Kolonel Czi M Irfan Affandi, Kapaldam I/BB Kolonel Cpl Adolf Surung Simanjuntak, Kazidam I/BB Kolonel Czi Tri Rahardjo, dan Kapendam I/BB Kolonel Inf Zeni Djunaidhi.
> 
> Selain untuk menyapa Prajurit TNI yang bertugas di wilayah paling utara Selat Karimata itu, kunjungan Pangdam untuk meninjau kesiapan alutsista yang dimiliki Batalyon Komposit 1/Gardapati. Salah satu Alutsista yang ditinjau adalah alutsista Astros II MK6 yang dioperasikan di Batalyon Komposit 1/Gardapati.
> 
> Di kesempatan itu, Pangdam berpesan kepada Danyon Komposit 1/Gardapati Letkol Inf Rahmat, serta para prajurit untuk tetap semangat dalam melaksanakan tugas dan tanggung jawab menjaga batas wilayah Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia (NKRI).
> 
> “Kalian adalah prajurit-prajurit pilihan dengan tugas mulia menjaga perbatasan wilayah paling utara. Karenanya, maknai tugas mulia ini dengan semangat dan demi kejayaan bangsa, negara dan rakyat Indonesia,” kata Pangdam.
> 
> Keberadaan Batalyon Komposit 1/Gardapati ini merupakan jawaban dari pembentukan satuan siap gerak TNI, terutama dalam menghadapi penugasan yang bersifat mendesak dan dapat dikerahkan dalam waktu singkat.
> 
> Tugas Batalyon Komposit 1/Gardapati ini meliputi Operasi Militer Perang (OMP) maupun Operasi Militer Selain Perang (OMSP), baik dalam skala nasional maupun internasional.
> 
> Batalyon Komposit 1/Gardapati yang merupakan satuan siap gerak TNI, dalam menghadapi penugasan yang bersifat mendesak dan dapat dikerahkan dalam waktu singkat.
> 
> Sebagai daerah perbatasan dengan negara luar seperti Thailand, Vietnam, Malaysia dan Laut Cina, kesiapan dan kemampuannya Batalion Komposit 1/Gardapati kini terus diperkuat dengan kelengkapan persenjataan, kini diperkuat 14 unit Roket Astros II MK 6 untuk mempertahankan keamanan perbatasan.* (MBA)
> 
> https://suryakepri.com/melihat-alutsista-baru-astros-ii-mk6-batalyon-komposit-1-gardapati-di-natuna/*



Is this a new Astros procurement? or they just relocate existing Astros that were previously operated by other battalions?


----------



## Nike

LunarSteam said:


> Is this a new Astros procurement? or they just relocate existing Astros that were previously operated by other battalions?



New, the old Astros is already in inventory for at least three years and got vehicles registration already. But this units got none


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram





Nike said:


> Btw the new astros vehicles still doesnt get their registration number.
> View attachment 590416


I like how the reloading in astros can be done with replacing the rockets canister, unlike the RHAN that the rockets need to be reloaded one by one. 
Lebih aman, lebih cepat.


----------



## Kansel

Alugoro 405

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

jek_sperrow said:


> I like how the reloading in astros can be done with replacing the rockets canister, unlike the RHAN that the rockets need to be reloaded one by one.
> Lebih aman, lebih cepat.


the rhan actually have the same loading mechanism like the HIMARS , it's just the way they reload it one by one in test firing .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Mars TNI by Twilite orchestra Addie Ms


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> afterall something that i was really hoping in previous month was coming true .
> 
> 
> 
> italians made quality are good ,their subsystem product such as CMS are no joke , they could become another alternative for "gandengan" in radar development other than thomson CSF/Thales , we rarely look into italian made products other than naval cannon , torpedoes , and some of their choppers .
> 
> View attachment 590420
> 
> 
> also mentioning that they were one of the few member in EU that backed us against palm oil ban .
> 
> https://en.antaranews.com/news/114622/italy-backs-indonesias-palm-oil-in-eu
> https://www.republika.co.id/berita/...y-backs-indonesias-palm-oil-in-european-union
> https://international.agi.it/intern...tiations_on_palm_oil-1782531/news/2017-05-17/
> 
> should also look at their future frigate concept based on paolo thaon di revel class .
> View attachment 590421
> View attachment 590422
> 
> 
> View attachment 590423
> 
> 
> that is the most sickest looking ship design ive ever seen .


The hull shape so diffrent from other ship. 

Btw what is Batalyon Komposit?


----------



## LtMaverick

Ruhnama said:


> The hull shape so diffrent from other ship.
> 
> Btw what is Batalyon Komposit?


afaik is more like combination between all branch, like Air defense and field arty, also there's cavalry, infantry, etc








well been playing IG for a while and saw these man who've been an idiot in IG for long time. just a reminder if you guys encounter this kid, you're chances of winning in argument are 100% but 0% in the eye of him when he's cornered. 2 of my friends got blocked at the same time when they were talking against them, suspected they're same person LMAO


----------



## Kansel

Both Martadinata Class Frigate at Tanjung Perak harbour






Raider tactical vehicles equipped with M134








Malaysia Navy Officer discussing Pal's MRSS design for their future MRSS program

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## radialv

LtMaverick said:


> afaik is more like combination between all branch, like Air defense and field arty, also there's cavalry, infantry, etc
> 
> View attachment 590434
> View attachment 590435
> 
> well been playing IG for a while and saw these man who've been an idiot in IG for long time. just a reminder if you guys encounter this kid, you're chances of winning in argument are 100% but 0% in the eye of him when he's cornered. 2 of my friends got blocked at the same time when they were talking against them, suspected they're same person LMAO[/QUO
> who is stupid jakalelana?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LtMaverick

who do you think, well if you want to search the comments you can see it on airspace review IG about LM 100J




sebenernya pengen gua block tapi sayang bgt, gua cuman ngomong retard saja, be like wtf gitu doang baper dan nyambernya dia udah kek anak kecil


----------



## Nike

Lesson to us, actually S60 is really mighty and we need more AA gun to cover all of our cities


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Exercise Wirra Jaya deepens defence partnerships with Indonesia*

Soldiers from Darwin’s 1st Brigade have travelled to Indonesia to participate in Exercise Wirra Jaya 2019, a bilateral training exercise held annually with the Indonesian Army.

Minister for Defence, the Hon Linda Reynolds CSC said the two-week training exercise aims to foster cooperation and enhance interoperability between Australian and Indonesian forces.

“Since Exercise Wirra Jaya debuted in 2013, it has grown into a sophisticated Defence partnership, strengthening each year based on our shared interest in enhancing peace and security in our region,” Minister Reynolds said.

“The exercise has grown from a single rifle platoon to both nations now contributing engineers, artillery and military vehicles for training.”

The 2019 iteration of Exercise Wirra Jaya will take place at Dodiklatpur in Asum Bagus, East Java – Indonesia’s premier live-fire field training facility that regularly hosts international exercises.

Chief of Army, Lieutenant General Rick Burr AO, DSC, MVO, said 2019 will be the first time Australian Army Bushmasters will deploy with soldiers as part of the exercise.

“Our soldiers from the 5th Battalion, Royal Australian Regiment introduced the Bushmaster to their Indonesian counterparts in the Northern Territory last year and they will now continue that training on unfamiliar ground,” Lieutenant General Burr said.

The Tentara Nasional Indonesia Army (TNI-AD) strategic reserve force, the 2nd Division Kostrad, will have the opportunity to show the Australian Infantrymen their own armoured fighting vehicle capability.

“Familiarising ourselves with each other’s doctrine, equipment, tactics and techniques broadens our knowledge and understanding of each other, which in turn naturally builds trust and relationships that endure,” Lieutenant General Burr said.

Each year Australia and Indonesia share hosting duty for Exercise Wirra Jaya. In 2018 the Australian Army’s 1st Brigade welcomed around 90 TNI-AD soldiers to Robertson Barracks.
https://www.minister.defence.gov.au...a-jaya-deepens-defence-partnerships-indonesia
Asum bagus


LtMaverick said:


> who do you think, well if you want to search the comments you can see it on airspace review IG about LM 100J
> 
> View attachment 590454
> sebenernya pengen gua block tapi sayang bgt, gua cuman ngomong retard saja, be like wtf gitu doang baper dan nyambernya dia udah kek anak kecil


Malah curhat dimari


Nike said:


> Lesson to us, actually S60 is really mighty and we need more AA gun to cover all of our cities
> 
> View attachment 590467


Sure thing, we need more AA gun but that oldies is not relevant anymore, we need system that can detect and engage automatically. But its still okay to operate si simbah but we need to buy more advanced AA gun.
Tapi simple AA juga masih lumayan kalo cuman buat target yang simpel kek helikopter, kalau di timteng aa gun jadi favorit buat digendong truk pikep. :v
Trus kalau dibuat nembak 'mobilnya goyang'


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nike said:


> Lesson to us, actually S60 is really mighty and we need more AA gun to cover all of our cities
> 
> View attachment 590467


Different era aircrafts tho. Fighters these day dont like staying close to the ground compared to their granpas and rarely gone ground strafing, as there's plenty stocks of guided bombs and missiles that they could drop from a safe distance.


----------



## LtMaverick

jek_sperrow said:


> Malah curhat dimari


yah mau gimana lagi bro wkwkwk, sebenernya dari dulu males ae ngeliat dia, keliatan kek orang ODGJ anjer, terlalu retard i must say, cuman saran ae sih, kalo lu di encounter atau encounter dia sengaja, mending bawa pasukan banyak dari dulu aja begitu, kepojok ntar alasannya apa, ngelesnya apa, please if someone encounter @jakalellana, ignore aja, terlalu idiot, gua yg E-6 in Marines aja kalah ama yg katanya lulusan unpad kali wkwkwk tapi botjahnya dan bapernya kek cewek



Nike said:


> Lesson to us, actually S60 is really mighty and we need more AA gun to cover all of our cities
> 
> View attachment 590467



a little bit too much to say about that, but indeed we need more AA gun but so far we also need modern AA gun like skyshield or what's that 35mm from poles? we also need that, cuz our s60 only sum of em who had FCS/AKT, last time they had a training without FCS on s60 idk about bofors and other tho


----------



## Kansel

jek_sperrow said:


> Tapi simple AA juga masih lumayan kalo cuman buat target yang simpel kek helikopter, kalau di timteng aa gun jadi favorit buat digendong truk pikep. :v
> Trus kalau dibuat nembak 'mobilnya goyang'


Name an iconic duo my turn
Terrorist+pickup truck


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> Name an iconic duo my turn
> Terrorist+pickup truck


*Toyota Truck


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Different era aircrafts tho. Fighters these day dont like staying close to the ground compared to their granpas and rarely gone ground strafing, as there's plenty stocks of guided bombs and missiles that they could drop from a safe distance.



Not much lah, US and allies used F104, F4, F 8 crusader, F5 tiger, A7 corsair, A4 skyhawk, F100 super sabre, F105 thunderchief and so on. And for bombing mission most like to do so with heavy bomber such as b52, Avro Vulcan, Convair B36, etc.


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## GraveDigger388

LtMaverick said:


> who do you think, well if you want to search the comments you can see it on airspace review IG about LM 100J
> 
> View attachment 590454
> sebenernya pengen gua block tapi sayang bgt, gua cuman ngomong retard saja, be like wtf gitu doang baper dan nyambernya dia udah kek anak kecil


I'm gonna play the devil's advocate here. Calling someone 'retard' is uncalled for. It's aggressive if used in such context, no matter how "fancy" you're gonna twist it. I don't know what the whole discussion was about but you were being a little hypocritical, there. Though his retort was overboard, but I mean, it takes two to tango.



jek_sperrow said:


> Sure thing, we need more AA gun but that oldies is not relevant anymore, we need system that can detect and engage automatically. But its still okay to operate si simbah but we need to buy more advanced AA gun.
> Tapi simple AA juga masih lumayan kalo cuman buat target yang simpel kek helikopter, kalau di timteng aa gun jadi favorit buat digendong truk pikep. :v
> Trus kalau dibuat nembak 'mobilnya goyang'


Reminds me of Somali techies with ZSU


----------



## Kansel

GraveDigger388 said:


> I'm gonna play the devil's advocate here. Calling someone 'retard' is uncalled for. It's aggressive if used in such context, no matter how "fancy" you're gonna twist it. I don't know what the whole discussion was about but you were being a little hypocritical, there. Though his retort was overboard, but I mean, it takes two to tango.


Although he can't accuse that guy as an "retard", that guy acts like an retard (I've seen the discussion and that jakalellana guy is full of joke right there)


----------



## LtMaverick

GraveDigger388 said:


> I'm gonna play the devil's advocate here. Calling someone 'retard' is uncalled for. It's aggressive if used in such context, no matter how "fancy" you're gonna twist it. I don't know what the whole discussion was about but you were being a little hypocritical, there. Though his retort was overboard, but I mean, it takes two to tango.


well actually i was having a stress due to work and yeah that guy definitely an tardy on discussion, sometimes accusing people and pretty much mean



Kansel said:


> Although he can't accuse that guy as an "retard", that guy acts like an retard (I've seen the discussion and that jakalellana guy is full of joke right there)


he definitely a joke, LMAO


----------



## Raduga

LtMaverick said:


> well actually i was having a stress due to work and yeah that guy definitely an tardy on discussion, sometimes accusing people and pretty much mean
> 
> 
> he definitely a joke, LMAO


it's even far more better to not starting arguement with that kind of people , i'd always want to rant with that kind of person on internet , however 2nd thought always strangle my hand from typing and somewhat saving me from that kind of toxic arguement .



Kansel said:


> Both Martadinata Class Frigate at Tanjung Perak harbour
> View attachment 590450



is this an old photo ?? if i remember a week ago , the 2nd 10514 is already on 35mm millenium gun installment process .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia, S Korea discuss military armament system procurements*
20th Nov 2019 18:55





Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Mahfud MD spoke to the press at the Office of Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs in Jakarta on Wednesday (Antara Foto/Syaiful Hakim)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - South Korean Ambassador to Indonesia Kim Changbeon called on Indonesian Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Mahfud MD on Wednesday to discuss procurement of main military armament system (Alutsista), among others. The courtesy call is usual as he only assumed the post of coordinating minister for political, legal and security affairs less than a month ago, Mahfud said.

The meeting also discussed President Joko Widodo's plan to visit South Korea this month to attend an international meeting. The president is scheduled to leave on November 23, he said.

Related news: Indonesian Navy ready to commission PT PAL-assembled submarine

The other agenda of the meeting was bilateral talks between Indonesia and South Korea that have engaged in many areas of cooperation, he said.

The meeting also highlighted a plan for cooperation in the procurement of the main military armament system, but he did not elaborate on the plan.

Asked about the cooperation between the two nations in the procurement of fighter jets KFX/IFX which is still obscure, he said he did not discuss only that with the ambassador.

"We discussed a lot of things, not only that but also investigation, armament, and trade. These issues are only a small part (of many issues). We also discussed Korean detainees held custody in Indonesia at the request of another country," he said. 

Related news: Third submarine to be completed in 2019: Ministry

Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/13...discuss-military-armament-system-procurements


----------



## Ruhnama

LtMaverick said:


> afaik is more like combination between all branch, like Air defense and field arty, also there's cavalry, infantry, etc
> 
> View attachment 590434
> View attachment 590435
> 
> well been playing IG for a while and saw these man who've been an idiot in IG for long time. just a reminder if you guys encounter this kid, you're chances of winning in argument are 100% but 0% in the eye of him when he's cornered. 2 of my friends got blocked at the same time when they were talking against them, suspected they're same person LMAO



Persetan ama yang di ig

Btw so the composite have rocket arty cannon arty and cavalery aspect?
Like a mechanized infantry but have more firepower?



Nike said:


> Lesson to us, actually S60 is really mighty and we need more AA gun to cover all of our cities
> 
> View attachment 590467



But many people like formiler have love hate relationship with mbah s60
And
If we give that infographic to someone I afraid maybe someone said

Kita ga perlu SAM ama pespur canggih cukup AA dan Manpad

Lol
Likely we must change s60 with modern AA like 35 mmGDF and "varieties ", oto melara 75mm, etc

Ah i just remember batalyon komposit, can we give them some Zsu 23 with pickup to them? Or maybe quad 14,5mm for anti helicopter heheheh

Zsu per mechanized batallion or cavalry for air defence are it is expensive or not?


----------



## Kansel

HMAS Arunta and Sirius arrived in surabaya for New Horizon exercise


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raduga

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

foreshadowing a new project will come ? OPV or the heavy frigate one ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

*Menhan Prabowo Tertarik Beli Rudal dan Radar Swedia*
*Danu Damarjati* - detikNews
Halaman 1 dari 2





Prabowo Subianto dan Dubes RI untuk Swedia, Bagas Hapsoro (Dok. KBRI Stockholm)
Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto merespons penjajakan kerja sama sektor pertahanan antara Indonesia dan Swedia. Prabowo tertarik dengan rudal bikinan negara di Eropa utara itu.

"Saya tertarik dengan teknologi sistem pertahanannya, khususnya rudal dan radar." ujar Menteri Prabowo, seperti dilansir siaran pers KBRI Stockholm, Kamis (21/11/2019).

*Baca juga: *Prabowo Terima Kunjungan Menhan Ghana, Jajaki Kerja Sama Pertahanan

Hal itu dinyatakan Prabowo setelah bertemu dengan Dubes RI untuk Swedia, Bagas Hapsoro. Mereka menjajaki peningkatan kerja sama sektor pertahanan RI-Swedia, antara lain dalam bidang pertahanan maritim, industri, teknologi, pendidikan pertahanan, penanggulangan terorisme, pasukan perdamaian, hingga kerja sama dan pelayanan kesehatan militer.

Nota kesepahaman (_memorandum of understanding_/MoU) peningkatan kerja sama itu sebenarnya sudah diteken kedua negara pada 2016. Namun DPR RI belum juga meratifikasi nota kesepahaman itu.

*Baca juga: *Prabowo Bertemu Dubes India Bahas Kerja Sama Pertahanan-Stabilitas Kawasan

"Indonesia memerlukan pemenuhan kebutuhan persyaratan yang telah disepakati kedua belah pihak, yaitu adanya alih teknologi dan penggunaan bahan-bahan produk lokal. Swedia juga menjanjikan peluang _job creation_ bagi Indonesia." ujar Dubes Bagas.


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> *Menhan Prabowo Tertarik Beli Rudal dan Radar Swedia*
> *Danu Damarjati* - detikNews
> Halaman 1 dari 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prabowo Subianto dan Dubes RI untuk Swedia, Bagas Hapsoro (Dok. KBRI Stockholm)
> Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto merespons penjajakan kerja sama sektor pertahanan antara Indonesia dan Swedia. Prabowo tertarik dengan rudal bikinan negara di Eropa utara itu.
> 
> "Saya tertarik dengan teknologi sistem pertahanannya, khususnya rudal dan radar." ujar Menteri Prabowo, seperti dilansir siaran pers KBRI Stockholm, Kamis (21/11/2019).
> 
> *Baca juga: *Prabowo Terima Kunjungan Menhan Ghana, Jajaki Kerja Sama Pertahanan
> 
> Hal itu dinyatakan Prabowo setelah bertemu dengan Dubes RI untuk Swedia, Bagas Hapsoro. Mereka menjajaki peningkatan kerja sama sektor pertahanan RI-Swedia, antara lain dalam bidang pertahanan maritim, industri, teknologi, pendidikan pertahanan, penanggulangan terorisme, pasukan perdamaian, hingga kerja sama dan pelayanan kesehatan militer.
> 
> Nota kesepahaman (_memorandum of understanding_/MoU) peningkatan kerja sama itu sebenarnya sudah diteken kedua negara pada 2016. Namun DPR RI belum juga meratifikasi nota kesepahaman itu.
> 
> *Baca juga: *Prabowo Bertemu Dubes India Bahas Kerja Sama Pertahanan-Stabilitas Kawasan
> 
> "Indonesia memerlukan pemenuhan kebutuhan persyaratan yang telah disepakati kedua belah pihak, yaitu adanya alih teknologi dan penggunaan bahan-bahan produk lokal. Swedia juga menjanjikan peluang _job creation_ bagi Indonesia." ujar Dubes Bagas.


giraffe 8A and Sea Giraffe AMB (For our ship) please , the "rudal" probably is RBS-70 or NLAW , not really expecting other than that , well if somehow RBS-15 also get considered , that's going to give our KCR some Teeth .


----------



## NEKONEKO

I want TOT for carl gustav recoilless rifle.
Our infantry will have more biting power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Balitbang kemenhan UGCV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LtMaverick

Ruhnama said:


> Persetan ama yang di ig
> 
> Btw so the composite have rocket arty cannon arty and cavalery aspect?
> Like a mechanized infantry but have more firepower?


basically that's the thing, all combined



Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


i wonder is there any customer going to bought those guns and ammo, if that's a thing it was a revolutionary especially for the ammo since not so many company make a polymer cased bullet, and for 7.62 nato it's quite great velocity, and i wonder how much grain the bullet weight, if it's lighter i wouldn't hope too much but if it's a heavier grain bullet, it was great, considering it would be a great replacement in the future, Good penetrating round and have a higher damage.




what i noticed is that there's amount of space and joystick, what's that supposed to mean, are these more like multipurpose UGCV?


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> *Menhan Prabowo Tertarik Beli Rudal dan Radar Swedia*
> *Danu Damarjati* - detikNews
> Halaman 1 dari 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prabowo Subianto dan Dubes RI untuk Swedia, Bagas Hapsoro (Dok. KBRI Stockholm)
> Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto merespons penjajakan kerja sama sektor pertahanan antara Indonesia dan Swedia. Prabowo tertarik dengan rudal bikinan negara di Eropa utara itu.
> 
> "Saya tertarik dengan teknologi sistem pertahanannya, khususnya rudal dan radar." ujar Menteri Prabowo, seperti dilansir siaran pers KBRI Stockholm, Kamis (21/11/2019).
> 
> *Baca juga: *Prabowo Terima Kunjungan Menhan Ghana, Jajaki Kerja Sama Pertahanan
> 
> Hal itu dinyatakan Prabowo setelah bertemu dengan Dubes RI untuk Swedia, Bagas Hapsoro. Mereka menjajaki peningkatan kerja sama sektor pertahanan RI-Swedia, antara lain dalam bidang pertahanan maritim, industri, teknologi, pendidikan pertahanan, penanggulangan terorisme, pasukan perdamaian, hingga kerja sama dan pelayanan kesehatan militer.
> 
> Nota kesepahaman (_memorandum of understanding_/MoU) peningkatan kerja sama itu sebenarnya sudah diteken kedua negara pada 2016. Namun DPR RI belum juga meratifikasi nota kesepahaman itu.
> 
> *Baca juga: *Prabowo Bertemu Dubes India Bahas Kerja Sama Pertahanan-Stabilitas Kawasan
> 
> "Indonesia memerlukan pemenuhan kebutuhan persyaratan yang telah disepakati kedua belah pihak, yaitu adanya alih teknologi dan penggunaan bahan-bahan produk lokal. Swedia juga menjanjikan peluang _job creation_ bagi Indonesia." ujar Dubes Bagas.


Sign for bamse procurement for army air defence and rbs 15 gungnir for naval defense system?


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*RI – SWEDIA JAJAKI PENINGKATAN KERJA SAMA DI SEKTOR PERTAHANAN*
21 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Dubes RI untuk Swedia, Bagas Hapsoro melakukan pertemuan dengan Menteri Pertahanan RI Prabowo Subianto pada tanggal 21 November 2019, di Jakarta.

Dilansir dari laman web _KBRI Stockholm_ (21/ 11/ 2019), Tujuan utama pertemuan untuk menjajaki peningkatan kerja sama sektor pertahanan RI-Swedia, antara lain dalam bidang pertahanan maritim; industri, teknologi, dan pendidikan pertahanan; terorisme; pasukan perdamaian; hingga kerja sama dan pelayanan kesehatan militer.

Indonesia dan Swedia telah menyepakati agar MoU tentang Kerja Sama Dalam Bidang Pertahanan yang telah ditandatangani kedua Menhan RI dan Swedia pada Desember 2016 segera dilaksanakan. Namun demikian supaya perjanjian tersebut dapat diimplementasikan, perlu diratifikasi oleh DPR-RI terlebih dahulu.

“Indonesia memerlukan pemenuhan kebutuhan persyaratan yang telah disepakati kedua belah pihak, yaitu adanya alih teknologi dan penggunaan bahan-bahan produk lokal. Swedia juga menjanjikan peluang job creation bagi Indonesia.” ujar Dubes Bagas.

Menteri Prabowo menyatakan bahwa untuk MoU, akan segera diselesaikan ratifikasinya. Beliau juga menyatakan kekagumannya atas inovasi dan teknologi pertahanan Swedia. “Saya tertarik dengan teknologi sistem pertahanannya, khususnya rudal dan radar.” ujar Menteri Prabowo.

“Saya juga ingin seluruh taruna kita belajar ke luar negeri, agar pemahaman tentang pertahanannya meningkat, juga kemampuan bahasanya. Saya yakin tentara-tentara kita akan jauh lebih unggul dibanding negara lain.” tambah Menteri Prabowo.





_Mock up kapal trimaran KRI Klewang II (IMF)_
Kerjasama Pertahanan sebagaimana tertuang dalam MoU tahun 2016 juga memberikan kesempatan bagi RI untuk bisa melihat dan mempelajari kemajuan teknologi Swedia. Pemerintah Indonesia mengharapkan adanya migrasi teknologi dari Swedia ke Indonesia di masa mendatang.

Program ini merupakan bagian dari kerja sama yang mapan antara Swedia dan Indonesia yang bertujuan untuk memperkuat dan mengembangkan kerjasama dalam iptek, dan inovasi. Sasarannya adalah untuk meningkatkan ekosistem inovasi nasional di Indonesia.

“Tujuan dari MoU tersebut utamanya adalah untuk membagikan pengalaman (knowledge sharing) dan untuk bekerjasama yang lebih erat dalam teknologi canggih.” tambah Dubes Bagas.

INDONESIA
*UJI DINAMIS RADAR PASIF SERTA GUIDANCE SYSTEM DAN SEEKER DI SATUAN RADAR 211 TANJUNG KAIT*
21 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Uji Dinamis Radar Pasif serta Guidance System dan Seeker di Satuan Radar 211 Tanjung Kait. (Kemhan)_

Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan melaksanakan uji dinamis Radar Pasif serta _Guidance system _dan_ seeker _di Satuan Radar 211 Tanjung Kait Kosekhanudnas I, Banten.

Dilansir dari laman web _Kemhan_ (21/ 11/ 2019), Kegiatan diawali paparan oleh Kabid Matra Udara Puslitbang Alpalhan selanjutnya sambutan oleh Kabalitbang Kemhan Dr. Anne Kusmayati, pembacaan doa, dilanjutkan uji dinamis Radar Pasif serta_ Guidance system _dan_ seeker _dari tim PT. LAPI ITB Bandung, terakhir evaluasi hasil pelaksanaan uji dinamis Radar Pasif serta _Guidance system _dan_ seeker_.

Pelaksanaan uji dinamis Radar Pasif tahap III – III ini adalah hasil kerjasama antara Balitbang Kemhan dengan PT. LAPI ITB Bandung yang telah melaksanakan uji dinamis yang ke-3.

Dalam pelaksanaannya, pada uji dinamis tahap III ini sudah menghasilkan satu sistem Radar Pasif dengan menitikberatkan pada pembuatan 2 _remote station _dengan semua kelengkapannya, seperti mobil pengangkut _double cabin_, serta peningkatan sensitivitas antena, LNA, peningkatan kemampuan DSP, RPU serta _display_. Dan juga pengembangan tower _mask_ untuk antena _remote station_. Pengintegrasian data untuk satu sistem radar pasif dilakukan dengan pengiriman data dari 3 _remote_ sistem ke _master station_, sehingga data dapat ditampilkan di _display master station_.

Sedangkan pelaksanaan uji dinamis _Guidance System_ dan _Seeker_ untuk _Missile_ tahap I – III ini adalah hasil kerjasama antara Balitbang Kemhan dengan PT. LAPI ITB Bandung yang melaksanakan uji dinamis yang ke-1.

Dalam pelaksanaannya, litbang _Guidance System_ dan _Seeker_ untuk _Missile _merupakan tindak lanjut akan kebutuhan sistem _Guidance _dan _Seeker_ _Manpads_, juga upaya dalam meningkatkan kekuatan dan kemampuan pertahanan negara secara mandiri yang semakin meningkat baik kebutuhan maupun penggunaannya.

Selain itu litbang _Guidance System_ dan _Seeker_ untuk _Missile _dapat mendukung litbang lainnya seperti litbang Rudal/ _Missile_ yang merupakan salah satu program dalam PRN (Prioritas Riset Nasional).

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


----------



## Ruhnama

jek_sperrow said:


> I want TOT for carl gustav recoilless rifle.
> Our infantry will have more biting power.



Dont know but in many source we have licenses carl gustav mk2 (barang kuno)
Idk but if we get tot for NLAW i am very happy to hear that. Simple ATGM or infantry for commando

Dunno but i like so much the concept of NLAW.


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

*Hingga November, PAL Indonesia Bukukan Kontrak Rp 8,7 Triliun*

22 November 2019





PT PAL terus aktif memasarkan kapal LPD ke sejumlah negara ASEAN (image : PAL)

Jakarta: PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) telah membukukan kontrak hingga November 2019 sebesar Rp8,7 triliun.

Kinerja perseroan pun meningkat signifikan dalam kurun waktu tiga tahun terakhir. Adapun kenaikan perolehan order atau kontrak yang tercatat di 2016 sebesar Rp1,1 triliun meningkat menjadi Rp2,2 triliun di 2017 dan Rp4,1 triliun di 2018.

Mengutip keterangan tertulisnya, Rabu, 20 November 2019, hal ini menunjukkan keseriusan dan komitmen manajemen dalam pemenuhan on quality, on time, dan right price terhadap produk dan jasa perusahaan.

Keberhasilan tersebut ditunjang dengan strategi pengembangan produk unggulan dan pasar yang lebih berorientasi pada pelanggan, serta dukungan restrukturisasi di bidang finansial dan teknologi informasi.

Di samping itu, manajemen juga secara aktif merevitalisasi sarana dan prasarana, serta melakukan transformasi di bidang human capital.

Keberhasilan pembukuan kontrak ini berimbas pada kenaikan penjualan perusahaan. Akhir 2016 tercatat penjualan sebesar Rp683 miliar, meningkat dua kali lipat menjadi Rp1,250 triliun pada 2017, dan kembali naik menjadi Rp1,582 triliun pada akhir 2018.

Kenaikan perolehan kontrak tersebut juga berdampak positif pada menguatnya kondisi cash flow perusahaan yang diproyeksikan sebesar Rp906,5 miliar pada akhir 2019.

Proyeksi cash flow ke depan menunjukkan likuiditas yang sangat baik, hal ini terlihat dari aliran kas yang diterima oleh perusahaan saat ini dan proyeksi lima tahun ke depan menampilkan angka positif.

Hal tersebut menunjukkan bahwa perusahaan mampu untuk membiayai kebutuhan operasional perusahaan, pembayaran pinjaman jangka pendek, dan pinjaman jangka panjang.

Sebagai perusahaan yang sahamnya 100 persen dimiliki oleh negara, PAL Indonesia harus membukukan keuntungan di samping berperan sebagai agent of development. Kinerja PAL Indonesia terpantau membukukan kerugian akibat beban masa lalu, di 2017 sebesar Rp45,3 miliar dan meningkat menjadi Rp304,1 miliar di 2018.

Hal tersebut terjadi sama sekali bukan disebabkan oleh operasional perusahaan, namun kerugian itu dipengaruhi oleh beban bunga pinjaman restrukturisasi yang diakibatkan oleh pinjaman di tahun 2005 hingga 2010.

Pembiayaan tersebut menjadi bermasalah akibat proyek terminasi pada kontrak kapal yang diperoleh diantara tahun tersebut. Adapun terminasi terjadi dikarenakan masalah eksternal di luar kontrol PAL Indonesia seperti naiknya harga bahan baku baja dunia pada 2008, serta kerugian yang disebabkan beban pajak tangguhan.

Sementara beban bunga pinjaman yang harus ditanggung rata-rata mencapai Rp82 miliar per tahun, sedangkan pajak tangguhan akibat rugi fiskal yang harus dibuku rata-rata sekitar Rp58 miliar per tahun selama tiga tahun terakhir sebagai penangguhan pajak pada periode lima tahun yang lalu yang jatuh tempo saat ini.

Khusus untuk 2018, kontribusi terbesar adalah kerugian kurs bersih senilai Rp136 miliar akibat pelemahan nilai tukar rupiah.

Adapun kinerja PAL Indonesia di akhir 2019 (prognosa), kerugian tahun berjalan diproyeksikan dapat ditekan menjadi Rp26,3 miliar dari Rp304,1 miliar. Bahkan di luar beban-beban non operasional di atas, laba usaha sejak 2017 menunjukkan hasil yang positif, dan diproyeksikan mencapai Rp26,0 miliar pada akhir 2019.

Pencapaian PAL Indonesia sebagai perusahaan konstruksi di bidang industri maritim dan energi berkelas dunia menunjukan tren yang positif dengan diperolehnya beberapa kontrak baru.

PAL Indonesia memiliki kapabilitas membangun berbagai jenis kapal perang kombatan antara lain kapal cepat rudal, offshore patrol vessel, light frigate, kapal selam, landing platform dock, kapal bantu rumah sakit, dan pembangkit listrik terapung/BMPP serta bangunan lepas pantai/offshore platform.

Berdasarkan penjelasan dan uraian di atas, dapat disimpulkan bahwa perusahaan memiliki kelangsungan usaha (going concern) yang sangat baik termasuk pada pergerakan laba usaha yang meningkat, sehingga memberikan jaminan bahwa perusahaan mampu membiayai pelaksanaan proyek dengan baik dan menyelesaikan tepat waktu dan tepat mutu.

(Medcom)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

jek_sperrow said:


> I want TOT for carl gustav recoilless rifle.
> Our infantry will have more biting power.


The doctrine first. Squad level GPMG and AT need to be the norm.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Ruhnama said:


> Dont know but in many source we have licenses carl gustav mk2 (barang kuno)
> Idk but if we get tot for NLAW i am very happy to hear that. Simple ATGM or infantry for commando
> 
> Dunno but i like so much the concept of NLAW.


NLAW is premium stuff.
I want thousands of Carl G. spread to our infantry, we have large infantry what we need now is for them to have significant fire power.
But its not priority, giving them protective gears come first. Infantrinya kostrad yang paling cakep tampilannya.
Sekali tarik pelatuk NLAW atau sekelas javelin mahal, lebih murah carl gustav, beberapa kali dibuat nembak masih lebih murah.



GraveDigger388 said:


> The doctrine first. Squad level GPMG and AT need to be the norm.


Rompi dll dulu T . T

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

GraveDigger388 said:


> The doctrine first. Squad level GPMG and AT need to be the norm.



Abolish territorial units first and replaced them with proffesional combatant units


----------



## Chestnut

jek_sperrow said:


> NLAW is premium stuff.
> I want thousands of Carl G. spread to our infantry, we have large infantry what we need now is for them to have significant fire power.
> But its not priority, giving them protective gears come first. Infantrinya kostrad yang paling cakep tampilannya.
> Sekali tarik pelatuk NLAW atau sekelas javelin mahal, lebih murah carl gustav, beberapa kali dibuat nembak masih lebih murah.
> 
> 
> Rompi dll dulu T . T


I agree with Jek.

If we are going to have a significant budget increase, it's better to spend it on squad, platoon, and company level force multipliers like newer AT weapons, infantry drones, optical equipment, better protective gear, NVG/NOD's, or personal role radios.

All the armored vehicles in the world would do squat when most of our problems come from insurgents hiding in dense jungles and remote villages unreachable by land vehicles. At that point you end up having a bunch of infantrymen that's no better equipped than the asymmetrical enemy they are fighting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

jek_sperrow said:


> NLAW is premium stuff.
> I want thousands of Carl G. spread to our infantry, we have large infantry what we need now is for them to have significant fire power.
> But its not priority, giving them protective gears come first. Infantrinya kostrad yang paling cakep tampilannya.
> Sekali tarik pelatuk NLAW atau sekelas javelin mahal, lebih murah carl gustav, beberapa kali dibuat nembak masih lebih murah.
> 
> 
> Rompi dll dulu T . T



If we see in Papua recently many soldier in pamtas or orther section use vest (dunno it only carrier or it has kevlar plate)

Btw are soldier in infantry equiped with gas mask? Or gas mask only for zipur?

Nlaw cheaper than javelin. So the carl gustav for every batallion is good. 

(Udah beli pasar gelap aja carl gustav ama rpg banyak tuh di afrika.....


----------



## GraveDigger388

Nike said:


> Abolish territorial units first and replaced them with proffesional combatant units


That too, yeah. Too much dilly-dallying by excess personnels.


----------



## Chestnut

Ruhnama said:


> If we see in Papua recently many soldier in pamtas or orther section use vest (dunno it only carrier or it has kevlar plate)
> 
> Btw are soldier in infantry equiped with gas mask? Or gas mask only for zipur?
> 
> Nlaw cheaper than javelin. So the carl gustav for every batallion is good.
> 
> (Udah beli pasar gelap aja carl gustav ama rpg banyak tuh di afrika.....


You have to realize that the Javelin is a battalion level asset compared to the NLAW and AT4 which is a company/platoon level asset. They're both made for 2 different unit sizes.



GraveDigger388 said:


> That too, yeah. Too much dilly-dallying by excess personnels.


I'd say reform them into something akin to the US Army National Guard/Army Reserves. Have a bunch of citizen soldiers that serve their soldiering duties 1 weekend a month for extra money and only activate them in times of need. Use the money you save to bolster up the professional KOSTRAD units or hell have soldier university scholarships like the US GI Bill.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Chestnut said:


> I'd say reform them into something akin to the US Army National Guard/Army Reserves. *Have a bunch of citizen soldiers that serve their soldiering duties 1 weekend a month for extra money and only activate them in times of need*. Use the money you save to bolster up the professional KOSTRAD units or hell have soldier university scholarships like the US GI Bill.


Boy, would I love an extra opportunity to earn cash. The one that's provided by the state, no less.... Aaand a chance to be a weekend conscript to top it off...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

One of the best ASW platform ever, sure they are not new and second hand units, but its largely cheap and cost efficient had a lot of life hours even when you use it as it is , lockheed martin several times trying to offer us this plane....


----------



## NEKONEKO

Ruhnama said:


> (Udah beli pasar gelap aja carl gustav ama rpg banyak tuh di afrika.....


Why should we buy it from African black market? Still better to get TOT(launcher unit and/or ammunition) for newest version of carl g and make it here in large number, just take a look at Singapore how they got ARMBURST from Germany, and now they have MATADOR developed together with Israel.



Nike said:


> One of the best ASW platform ever, sure they are not new and second hand units, but its largely cheap and cost efficient had a lot of life hours even when you use it as it is , lockheed martin several times trying to offer us this plane....
> View attachment 590884
> View attachment 590885


Idk man about this plane, I prefer the more expensive P-8. Spare parts would be problematic, and how about the future? I believe there are very low probability of new plane to replace this one, what will we do to the will be short lived squadron?(the money used for crew training, equipment and infrastructure would be wasted). If we are gonna buy P-8 to replace it in the future why don't we just buy P-8 from now, the numbers could increase as the years pass.
Imho


----------



## Nike

jek_sperrow said:


> Why should we buy it from African black market? Still better to get TOT(launcher unit and/or ammunition) for newest version of carl g and make it here in large number, just take a look at Singapore how they got ARMBURST from Germany, and now they have MATADOR developed together with Israel.
> 
> 
> Idk man about this plane, I prefer the more expensive P-8. Spare parts would be problematic, and how about the future? I believe there are very low probability of new plane to replace this one, what will we do to the will be short lived squadron? If we are gonna buy P-8 to replace it in the future why don't we just buy P-8 from now, the numbers could increase as the years pass.
> Imho



P8 should be acquire imho, this aircraft capable to supplement the P8 by provide necessary ELINT, Air Search tracking, provide air refueling capability, capability to fly from rugged , short and minimum requirement air base, bombing mission beside their usual roles as ASW units and among other. Untuk support spares ada jaminan dari Lockheed untuk itu


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> P8 should be acquire imho, this aircraft capable to supplement the P8 by provide necessary ELINT, Air Search tracking, provide air refueling capability, capability to fly from rugged , short and minimum requirement air base, bombing mission beside their usual roles as ASW units and among other. Untuk support spares ada jaminan dari Lockheed untuk itu


With refurbishment, spare parts, MLU's, and other associated equipment for the S-3's it would be cheaper to just buy the MQ-4C Triton.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Pimpin Ratas, Jokowi Minta Stop Ketergantungan Impor Alutsista*

Kompas Cyber Media
3-4 minutes






Presiden Joko Widodo memimpin rapat terbatas di Kantor Presiden, Jakarta, Senin (11/11/2019). Rapat terbatas itu membahas program cipta lapangan kerja, penguatan neraca perdagangan dan pemberdayaan usaha mikro kecil dan menengah. ANTARA FOTO/Akbar Nugroho Gumay/aww.

*JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com* - Presiden Joko Widodo meminta tak ada lagi impor besar-besaran alat utama sistem pertahanan ( Alutsista) negara.

Hal itu disampaikan Jokowi saat memimpin rapat terbatas soal pengadaan Alutsista di Kompleks Istana Kepresidenan, Jakarta, Jumat (23/11/2019).

"Kita harus memastikan adanya alih teknologi dari setiap pengadaan Alutsista maupun program kerja sama dengan negara-negara lain. Kita harus memastikan bahwa SDM industri pertahanan kita betul-betul diperkuat dan jangan lagi orientasinya adalah penyerapan anggaran," ujar Jokowi.

*Baca juga: PT Len Industri Nyatakan Siap Dukung Alutsista TNI*

"Orientasinya adalah betul-betul strategic partnership untuk meningkatkan kemandirian dan daya saing bangsa sehingga kita memiliki kemampuan untuk memproduksi Alusista yang dikerjasamakan," lanjut dia.

Ia mengatakan, Indonesia merupakan negara kepulauan terbesar di dunia sehingga harus mampu menjadi menjadi poros kekuatan utama, khususnya di kawasan Asia Tenggara dan Asia.

Hal itu bisa dicapai jika Indonesia mampu memproduksi Alutsista modern secara mandiri.

Karenanya Jokowi meminta kementerian terkait menyiapkan perencanaan dari hulu ke hilir untuk memajukan industri pertahanan dalam negeri.

https://nasional.kompas.com/read/20...owi-minta-stop-ketergantungan-impor-alutsista
Jokowi juga meminta BUMN dan swasta berkolaborasi memajukan inudstri pertahanan dalam negeri.

*Baca juga: Indonesia-Korsel Jajaki Kerja Sama Alutsista, Salah Satunya Pesawat Tempur *

Ia pun meminta tak ada lagi pengadaan Alutsista sekadar untuk penyerapan anggaran dan memuluskan suatu proyek.

"Membelanjakan anggaran sebanyak-banyaknya apa lagi orientasinya sekadar proyek, sudah stop yang seperti itu," kata Jokowi.

"Road map harus jelas dalam pengembangan industri alat pertahanan di dalam negeri. Mulai dari hulu sampai hilir dengan melibatkan baik BUMN maupun swasta sehingga kita bisa mengurangi ketergantungan terhadap impor alutsista dari luar negeri," lanjut Presiden.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LtMaverick

Satria Manggala said:


> *Pimpin Ratas, Jokowi Minta Stop Ketergantungan Impor Alutsista*
> 
> Kompas Cyber Media
> 3-4 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presiden Joko Widodo memimpin rapat terbatas di Kantor Presiden, Jakarta, Senin (11/11/2019). Rapat terbatas itu membahas program cipta lapangan kerja, penguatan neraca perdagangan dan pemberdayaan usaha mikro kecil dan menengah. ANTARA FOTO/Akbar Nugroho Gumay/aww.
> 
> *JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com* - Presiden Joko Widodo meminta tak ada lagi impor besar-besaran alat utama sistem pertahanan ( Alutsista) negara.
> 
> Hal itu disampaikan Jokowi saat memimpin rapat terbatas soal pengadaan Alutsista di Kompleks Istana Kepresidenan, Jakarta, Jumat (23/11/2019).
> 
> "Kita harus memastikan adanya alih teknologi dari setiap pengadaan Alutsista maupun program kerja sama dengan negara-negara lain. Kita harus memastikan bahwa SDM industri pertahanan kita betul-betul diperkuat dan jangan lagi orientasinya adalah penyerapan anggaran," ujar Jokowi.
> 
> *Baca juga: PT Len Industri Nyatakan Siap Dukung Alutsista TNI*
> 
> "Orientasinya adalah betul-betul strategic partnership untuk meningkatkan kemandirian dan daya saing bangsa sehingga kita memiliki kemampuan untuk memproduksi Alusista yang dikerjasamakan," lanjut dia.
> 
> Ia mengatakan, Indonesia merupakan negara kepulauan terbesar di dunia sehingga harus mampu menjadi menjadi poros kekuatan utama, khususnya di kawasan Asia Tenggara dan Asia.
> 
> Hal itu bisa dicapai jika Indonesia mampu memproduksi Alutsista modern secara mandiri.
> 
> Karenanya Jokowi meminta kementerian terkait menyiapkan perencanaan dari hulu ke hilir untuk memajukan industri pertahanan dalam negeri.
> 
> https://nasional.kompas.com/read/20...owi-minta-stop-ketergantungan-impor-alutsista
> Jokowi juga meminta BUMN dan swasta berkolaborasi memajukan inudstri pertahanan dalam negeri.
> 
> *Baca juga: Indonesia-Korsel Jajaki Kerja Sama Alutsista, Salah Satunya Pesawat Tempur *
> 
> Ia pun meminta tak ada lagi pengadaan Alutsista sekadar untuk penyerapan anggaran dan memuluskan suatu proyek.
> 
> "Membelanjakan anggaran sebanyak-banyaknya apa lagi orientasinya sekadar proyek, sudah stop yang seperti itu," kata Jokowi.
> 
> "Road map harus jelas dalam pengembangan industri alat pertahanan di dalam negeri. Mulai dari hulu sampai hilir dengan melibatkan baik BUMN maupun swasta sehingga kita bisa mengurangi ketergantungan terhadap impor alutsista dari luar negeri," lanjut Presiden.


yg penting dananya ama sdmnya pak, bisa lah itu kalo ada wkwkwwk


----------



## NEKONEKO

Chestnut said:


> With refurbishment, spare parts, MLU's, and other associated equipment for the S-3's it would be cheaper to just buy the MQ-4C Triton.


Malah minta triton, can we even get the green light tho, more importantly are our wallet capable to purchase it, P-8 should be priority and triton as supplementary unit is just too expensive for us.
Would be a good supplement for P-8, unlike the S3 the triton is just a flying 24-hours sensors, but I like that, i don't like the price tho.


----------



## Raduga

Satria Manggala said:


> *Pimpin Ratas, Jokowi Minta Stop Ketergantungan Impor Alutsista*
> 
> Kompas Cyber Media
> 3-4 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presiden Joko Widodo memimpin rapat terbatas di Kantor Presiden, Jakarta, Senin (11/11/2019). Rapat terbatas itu membahas program cipta lapangan kerja, penguatan neraca perdagangan dan pemberdayaan usaha mikro kecil dan menengah. ANTARA FOTO/Akbar Nugroho Gumay/aww.
> 
> *JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com* - Presiden Joko Widodo meminta tak ada lagi impor besar-besaran alat utama sistem pertahanan ( Alutsista) negara.
> 
> Hal itu disampaikan Jokowi saat memimpin rapat terbatas soal pengadaan Alutsista di Kompleks Istana Kepresidenan, Jakarta, Jumat (23/11/2019).
> 
> "Kita harus memastikan adanya alih teknologi dari setiap pengadaan Alutsista maupun program kerja sama dengan negara-negara lain. Kita harus memastikan bahwa SDM industri pertahanan kita betul-betul diperkuat dan jangan lagi orientasinya adalah penyerapan anggaran," ujar Jokowi.
> 
> *Baca juga: PT Len Industri Nyatakan Siap Dukung Alutsista TNI*
> 
> "Orientasinya adalah betul-betul strategic partnership untuk meningkatkan kemandirian dan daya saing bangsa sehingga kita memiliki kemampuan untuk memproduksi Alusista yang dikerjasamakan," lanjut dia.
> 
> Ia mengatakan, Indonesia merupakan negara kepulauan terbesar di dunia sehingga harus mampu menjadi menjadi poros kekuatan utama, khususnya di kawasan Asia Tenggara dan Asia.
> 
> Hal itu bisa dicapai jika Indonesia mampu memproduksi Alutsista modern secara mandiri.
> 
> Karenanya Jokowi meminta kementerian terkait menyiapkan perencanaan dari hulu ke hilir untuk memajukan industri pertahanan dalam negeri.
> 
> https://nasional.kompas.com/read/20...owi-minta-stop-ketergantungan-impor-alutsista
> Jokowi juga meminta BUMN dan swasta berkolaborasi memajukan inudstri pertahanan dalam negeri.
> 
> *Baca juga: Indonesia-Korsel Jajaki Kerja Sama Alutsista, Salah Satunya Pesawat Tempur *
> 
> Ia pun meminta tak ada lagi pengadaan Alutsista sekadar untuk penyerapan anggaran dan memuluskan suatu proyek.
> 
> "Membelanjakan anggaran sebanyak-banyaknya apa lagi orientasinya sekadar proyek, sudah stop yang seperti itu," kata Jokowi.
> 
> "Road map harus jelas dalam pengembangan industri alat pertahanan di dalam negeri. Mulai dari hulu sampai hilir dengan melibatkan baik BUMN maupun swasta sehingga kita bisa mengurangi ketergantungan terhadap impor alutsista dari luar negeri," lanjut Presiden.


ini media nya salah tangkap , headline kaya gitu misleading parah , jelas yang di omongin pa jokowi itu maksud nya proyek akusisi alutsista harus wajib ada TOT tidak masalah mau itu besar besaran juga , untuk mencapai kemandirian bahkan yang selevel iran yang cuman reverse engineering itu makan waktu lama .


----------



## Chestnut

jek_sperrow said:


> Malah minta triton, can we even get the green light tho, more importantly are our wallet capable to purchase it, P-8 should be priority and triton as supplementary unit is just too expensive for us.
> Would be a good supplement for P-8, unlike the S3 the triton is just a flying 24-hours sensors, but I like that, i don't like the price tho.


The problem isn't if whether we'll get US congressional approval or not, it's whether or not it would be even worth it if we procure a half-measure asset that in the long run would be more costly to operate than buying something new that's expensive.

The S-3's were made in the 70's. The air frames would likely only have another 10 years until we'd need to replace it again. And at that point we'd already spent a lot of money on buying up the needed equipment and maintenance to keep them operating for as long as possible.

And if say by some off chance we take it, the equipment on them are way below the capabilities of our near peers to not even make the long term costs of operating them worth it. If we really wanted an ELINT platform that can operate from short runways and conduct Aerial Ground Surveillance, there are newer options like the L3/Sierra Nevada Corporation Spydr II or the Raytheon Sentinel.


Spydr II





Raytheon Sentinel




(There's actually an ongoing program to integrate new maritime search software on the UK's Sentinel fleet to datalink with their new P-8 Poseidons, thus complementing them during operations.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

S3, triton, sentinel is a no no.
Lets get the boeing trio first, the 767, 737, 737 ER. *if we decided to buy it from boeing.
We can talk about ELINT aircraft later, in the next MEF plan maybe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Satria Manggala said:


> *Pimpin Ratas, Jokowi Minta Stop Ketergantungan Impor Alutsista*
> 
> Kompas Cyber Media
> 3-4 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presiden Joko Widodo memimpin rapat terbatas di Kantor Presiden, Jakarta, Senin (11/11/2019). Rapat terbatas itu membahas program cipta lapangan kerja, penguatan neraca perdagangan dan pemberdayaan usaha mikro kecil dan menengah. ANTARA FOTO/Akbar Nugroho Gumay/aww.
> 
> *JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com* - Presiden Joko Widodo meminta tak ada lagi impor besar-besaran alat utama sistem pertahanan ( Alutsista) negara.
> 
> Hal itu disampaikan Jokowi saat memimpin rapat terbatas soal pengadaan Alutsista di Kompleks Istana Kepresidenan, Jakarta, Jumat (23/11/2019).
> 
> "Kita harus memastikan adanya alih teknologi dari setiap pengadaan Alutsista maupun program kerja sama dengan negara-negara lain. Kita harus memastikan bahwa SDM industri pertahanan kita betul-betul diperkuat dan jangan lagi orientasinya adalah penyerapan anggaran," ujar Jokowi.
> 
> *Baca juga: PT Len Industri Nyatakan Siap Dukung Alutsista TNI*
> 
> "Orientasinya adalah betul-betul strategic partnership untuk meningkatkan kemandirian dan daya saing bangsa sehingga kita memiliki kemampuan untuk memproduksi Alusista yang dikerjasamakan," lanjut dia.
> 
> Ia mengatakan, Indonesia merupakan negara kepulauan terbesar di dunia sehingga harus mampu menjadi menjadi poros kekuatan utama, khususnya di kawasan Asia Tenggara dan Asia.
> 
> Hal itu bisa dicapai jika Indonesia mampu memproduksi Alutsista modern secara mandiri.
> 
> Karenanya Jokowi meminta kementerian terkait menyiapkan perencanaan dari hulu ke hilir untuk memajukan industri pertahanan dalam negeri.
> 
> https://nasional.kompas.com/read/20...owi-minta-stop-ketergantungan-impor-alutsista
> Jokowi juga meminta BUMN dan swasta berkolaborasi memajukan inudstri pertahanan dalam negeri.
> 
> *Baca juga: Indonesia-Korsel Jajaki Kerja Sama Alutsista, Salah Satunya Pesawat Tempur *
> 
> Ia pun meminta tak ada lagi pengadaan Alutsista sekadar untuk penyerapan anggaran dan memuluskan suatu proyek.
> 
> "Membelanjakan anggaran sebanyak-banyaknya apa lagi orientasinya sekadar proyek, sudah stop yang seperti itu," kata Jokowi.
> 
> "Road map harus jelas dalam pengembangan industri alat pertahanan di dalam negeri. Mulai dari hulu sampai hilir dengan melibatkan baik BUMN maupun swasta sehingga kita bisa mengurangi ketergantungan terhadap impor alutsista dari luar negeri," lanjut Presiden.



I support this. This policy is also very popular so Jokowi will get people support. Rather than becoming like Saudi Arabia, Egypt or UAE with so many weapons in their arsenal but with limited national defense industry support, we should instead choose Turkey way where national defense industry grow and replace import gradually. As a big nation we should also think big and strategic, not repeating our past mistake in the ancient time where all rifle are imported rather than try to imitate and produce it inside the country just like Japanese do. We also have experience two defense equipment embargo in our short history, one with USSR and other with USA. That past experience should change the way we used to think. We also dont have immediate threat so dont need to be so rush in weapon procurement program.

With this mind set I hope Jokowi support KFX/IFX program and other strategic defense program just like cruise missile, turbo jet engine, rocket, radar, N 245 project and others. Reseach agency should also get enough money to do research and apply the result. Hopefully when we become 4 biggest economy in 2045 as many projected inshaAllah, our defense industries have already become so advance so we can be another great power that can supply its military with our own made weapon. Not relying on other great power in term of weapon supply, thus it will make us more independent, influencial, and strong.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MacanJawa

If you want RPG or soviet style small arms, go to bulgaria..they are best.why Africa?


----------



## Raduga

Chestnut said:


> The problem isn't if whether we'll get US congressional approval or not, it's whether or not it would be even worth it if we procure a half-measure asset that in the long run would be more costly to operate than buying something new that's expensive.
> 
> The S-3's were made in the 70's. The air frames would likely only have another 10 years until we'd need to replace it again. And at that point we'd already spent a lot of money on buying up the needed equipment and maintenance to keep them operating for as long as possible.
> 
> And if say by some off chance we take it, the equipment on them are way below the capabilities of our near peers to not even make the long term costs of operating them worth it. If we really wanted an ELINT platform that can operate from short runways and conduct Aerial Ground Surveillance, there are newer options like the L3/Sierra Nevada Corporation Spydr II or the Raytheon Sentinel.
> 
> 
> Spydr II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raytheon Sentinel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (There's actually an ongoing program to integrate new maritime search software on the UK's Sentinel fleet to datalink with their new P-8 Poseidons, thus complementing them during operations.)


or SAAB swordfish


----------



## Nike

Wirajaya Ausindo 2019


----------



## LtMaverick

guys i want to ask ya, so my friend got an argument with this guy about this topic 
https://www.airspace-review.com/201...ang-ringan-calidus-b-250-buatan-dalam-negeri/
I've also kinda confused because b250 are basically based on tucano design because and he said it was a license, and my friends tried to prove even japs f2 and kai t50 that are based on f16 doesn't have to paid single cent over the design and also i see that VAMTAC that literally based on humvee didn't paid for licensing, and it's chief designer was former member of tucano development team. so anyone know about licensing or kinda like this, I've kinda lost too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

LtMaverick said:


> View attachment 590940
> 
> guys i want to ask ya, so my friend got an argument with this guy about this topic
> https://www.airspace-review.com/201...ang-ringan-calidus-b-250-buatan-dalam-negeri/
> I've also kinda confused because b250 are basically based on tucano design because and he said it was a license, and my friends tried to prove even japs f2 and kai t50 that are based on f16 doesn't have to paid single cent over the design and also i see that VAMTAC that literally based on humvee didn't paid for licensing, and it's chief designer was former member of tucano development team. so anyone know about licensing or kinda like this, I've kinda lost too


kai T-50 and Japanese F-2 are very different than F-16 , as for the b-250 , if you look really closely its also very different from the a29 super tucano , i dont think it was solely based on a29 super tucano , its even more look like the switzerland Pilatus PC-9 .


----------



## LtMaverick

Raduga said:


> kai T-50 and Japanese F-2 are very different than F-16


ikr but why b250 that based on tucano he said are the same and called licensing, but f2 and t50 who's based on f16 doesn't licensed


----------



## Raduga

LtMaverick said:


> ikr but why b250 that based on tucano he said are the same and called licensing, but f2 and t50 who's based on f16 doesn't licensed


just try to ask him , where he did get info about b250 is purely licensed from a29 .


----------



## LtMaverick

Raduga said:


> just try to ask him , where he did get info about b250 is purely licensed from a29 .


i mean his reason are basically this





but that doesn't make any sense


----------



## Nike

LtMaverick said:


> View attachment 590940
> 
> guys i want to ask ya, so my friend got an argument with this guy about this topic
> https://www.airspace-review.com/201...ang-ringan-calidus-b-250-buatan-dalam-negeri/
> I've also kinda confused because b250 are basically based on tucano design because and he said it was a license, and my friends tried to prove even japs f2 and kai t50 that are based on f16 doesn't have to paid single cent over the design and also i see that VAMTAC that literally based on humvee didn't paid for licensing, and it's chief designer was former member of tucano development team. so anyone know about licensing or kinda like this, I've kinda lost too



Most if not all Military tech doesnt protected by commercial patent standard, the only way to protected them is by State owned law and other security measure, the license to get them is can only be given by the original OEM and the original country consent. Thus this can be achieved by G to G and B to B scheme, the case is like Japan can get their hand on F 16 tech is because the consent of US and Lockheed , Indonesia can get their hand on SS 1 is because the consent of Belgian government and FN and so on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

LtMaverick said:


> i mean his reason are basically this
> View attachment 590965
> 
> but that doesn't make any sense


i think i've seen this kind of guy comment pattern somewhere too where he leads to overchauvinistic statement about cn-235 when he was arguing with someone, but i forgot where , better stop the arguement right now , or just agree to disagree .




habibie does take a part in cn-235 development , but does he swallowed all of the worklist/jobdesk by himself ? of course not , engineers always work together in this such level of project .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LtMaverick

Raduga said:


> i think i've seen this kind of guy comment pattern somewhere too where he leads to overchauvinistic statement , but i forgot where , better stop the arguement right now , or just agree to disagree .


 i agree with you, better tell my friends now rather the argument doesn't stop


----------



## Nike

*Defense & Security Thailand 2019: J-Forces showcases ILSV-LRD and ILSV-GAG armored vehicles*
Defense & Security 2019 News Official Online Show Daily Thailand
POSTED ON THURSDAY, 21 NOVEMBER 2019 12:12


The Indonesian company PT Jala Berikat Nusantara Perkasa produces a wide array of military and security products. Among these, two 4x4 armored vehicles are displayed at Defense & Security Thailand 2019: the ILSV-LRD and the ILSV-GAG.





*J-Forces ILSV-LRD (Picture source: Army Recognition)*

The ILSV-LRD (LRD standing for Long-Range Device) is a vehicle weighing 4,644kg (dry) or 4,644kg (gross) designed to accommodate 4 people, including driver and vehicle commander. The 4-cylinder, 16-valve DOHC 2,393cc diesel engine, boasts 170hp at 3,400 rpm, and a 400 Nm torque at 1,600 rpm. The engine is coupled to a 6-speed manual gearbox. The steel hull and bulletproof glass windows offer a ballistic protection NIJ standard level III. The vehicle is equipped with run-flat tires.

The ILSV-GAG is an armored personnel carrier offering a ballistic protection NIJ standard level III. According to its technical characteristics, it is a variant built on the same chassis as the LRD and other versions of the same vehicle class.





*J-Forces ILSV-GAG (Picture source: Army Recognition)*


@LtMaverick

The above is a better way to explaining, when you are using commercial type technology for military purpose thus the way to secure the usage is still by getting the consent of the original manufacturer and the original country, PT jala berikat nusantara is using Japanese vehicles chasis and engine for their product

PT PINDAD still in negotiation to secure South Korean tech or Japan to replace French made engines and power train in Anoa 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LtMaverick

Nike said:


> Most if not all Military tech doesnt protected by commercial patent standard, the only way to protected them is by State owned law and other security measure, the license to get them is can only be given by the original OEM and the original country consent. Thus this can be achieved by G to G and B to B scheme, the case is like Japan can get their hand on F 16 tech is because the consent of US and Lockheed , Indonesia can get their hand on SS 1 is because the consent of Belgian government and FN and so on


thanks bro, i thought The F2 designed was fixed between japs and GD before 93 LM takeover



Nike said:


> *Defense & Security Thailand 2019: J-Forces showcases ILSV-LRD and ILSV-GAG armored vehicles*
> Defense & Security 2019 News Official Online Show Daily Thailand
> POSTED ON THURSDAY, 21 NOVEMBER 2019 12:12
> 
> 
> The Indonesian company PT Jala Berikat Nusantara Perkasa produces a wide array of military and security products. Among these, two 4x4 armored vehicles are displayed at Defense & Security Thailand 2019: the ILSV-LRD and the ILSV-GAG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *J-Forces ILSV-LRD (Picture source: Army Recognition)*
> 
> The ILSV-LRD (LRD standing for Long-Range Device) is a vehicle weighing 4,644kg (dry) or 4,644kg (gross) designed to accommodate 4 people, including driver and vehicle commander. The 4-cylinder, 16-valve DOHC 2,393cc diesel engine, boasts 170hp at 3,400 rpm, and a 400 Nm torque at 1,600 rpm. The engine is coupled to a 6-speed manual gearbox. The steel hull and bulletproof glass windows offer a ballistic protection NIJ standard level III. The vehicle is equipped with run-flat tires.
> 
> The ILSV-GAG is an armored personnel carrier offering a ballistic protection NIJ standard level III. According to its technical characteristics, it is a variant built on the same chassis as the LRD and other versions of the same vehicle class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *J-Forces ILSV-GAG (Picture source: Army Recognition)*
> 
> 
> @LtMaverick
> 
> The above is a better way to explaining, when you are using commercial type technology for military purpose thus the way to secure the usage is still by getting the consent of the original manufacturer and the original country, PT jala berikat nusantara is using Japanese vehicles chasis and engine for their product
> 
> PT PINDAD still in negotiation to secure South Korean tech or Japan to replace French made engines and power train in Anoa 2



ah i see i see


----------



## Nike

LtMaverick said:


> thanks bro, i thought The F2 designed was fixed between japs and GD before 93 LM takeover
> 
> 
> 
> ah i see i see




The government negotiation for this project going for almost a decade, starting with around 1984 and start of production begin in 1996. A lot of drama and coercion clouding this project though, including pressure from US Government for Japan to accept their proposal and bringing a lot of diplomatic crisis in the table including Toshiba infringiment to sale propeller Milling machinery to Sovyet Union.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LtMaverick

Nike said:


> The government negotiation for this project going for almost a decade, starting with around 1984 and start of production begin in 1996. A lot of drama and coercion clouding this project though, including pressure from US Government for Japan to accept their proposal and bringing a lot of diplomatic crisis in the table including Toshiba infringiment to sale propeller Milling machinery to Sovyet Union.


ah ok, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Indos

LtMaverick said:


> i mean his reason are basically this
> View attachment 590965
> 
> but that doesn't make any sense



Just add another info

Supertucano is designed and produced by Embraer and the chief designer of Supertucano left Embraer and work for Novaer, another Brazilian aerospace company.

Calidus, a new UAE company who just start their operation in 2015 ask Novaer to design a plane for them. The design look like will be owned by Calidus. So Novaer design B 250 for Calidus. 

Those two prototype of B250 are also made in Novaer. Novaer look like an aerospace company which only focus on designing since they only have 200 employee. Supertucano and B250 Calidus indeed are quite similar.

This is Novaer website

http://www.novaer.ind.br/b-250/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LtMaverick

http://militermeter.com/malaysia-mau-beli-pesawat-intai-maritim-p8-poseidon/
RMN wants a poseidon but they need 3 years to have kajian dan bla bla bla

and What's interesting from our neighbor




Dalam hal persyaratan LCA, pejabat tersebut menekankan bahwa platform yang dipilih harus dapat melakukan misi tempur udara-ke-udara dan udara-ke-darat secara efektif, dengan kemampuan serang maritim di masa depan; bahwa ia juga harus mampu melakukan operasi anti pemberontakan; serta harganya murah atau “layak secara ekonomi”; dan cukup dibeli untuk dapat melakukan operasi di dua teater secara bersamaan, dan dalam waktu yang sangat singkat.

and Also




Kementerian Pertahanan Malaysia secara resmi mengeluarkan statemen bahwa tidak ada rancangan untuk membeli pesawat tempur baru, kata Menteri Pertahanan Malaysia Mohamad Sabu.

Bahkan tawaran Rusia untuk trade-in 28 pesawat tempur Su-30MKM dan MiG-29 dan pesawat Su-35 juga ditolak.

“Kementrian Pertahanan lebih mengutamakan pada pesawat patroli perbatasan maritim untuk menghalau pesawat asing,” katanya pada sidang Dewan Rakyat hari ini.


Beliau menjelaskan bahwa kebijakan ini adaah bagian dari program Pelan Pembangunan Keupayaan Tentera Udara Diraja Malaysia 2055 (CAP55) yang menggariskan “perancangan menyeluruh” pembangunan angkatan udara sampai tahun 2055.

Dalam plan CAP55 terdapat rencana untuk pembelian alutsista baru, penggantian pesawat usang, kenaikan gaji pasukan serta masalah terkini yaitu kurangnya jenis pesawat tempur, isu pesawat tua dan anggaran yang minim.

Ini pertanda, Malaysia akan terus menggunakan Su-30MKM dan pesawat tempur F/A-18D untuk 10 tahun lagi sehingga 2030, saat plan CAP55 masuk ke tahapan ke-12 dan ke-13.

Anggota parlemen Ahmad Fadhli Shaari (PAS-Pasir Mas) meminta Menteri Pertahanan untuk menyetujui tawarain Rusia untuk trade-in/tukar tambah Su-30MKM dan MiG-29 dengan pesawat baru Su-35.

“Keperluan terkini adalah perolehan Maritime Patrol Aircraft (pesawat peronda maritim) dan Medium Altitude Long Endurance Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (pesawat udara tanpa pemandu altitud sederhana ketahanan lama), serta keupayaan tempur ringan dan latihan juruterbang melalui perolehan Light Combat Aircraft (pesawat tempur ringan),” jawab Menhan Malaysia.

“Antara perkara yang kita titik beratkanialah kemudahan mendapatkan alat ganti untuk selenggaraan,” katanya, dan menambah kos menyelenggara Su-30MKM berjumlah RM200 juta setahun.

Sementara itu, Mohamad memaklumkan kertas putih melibatkan kementerian itu akan turut dibentangkan pada sidang Parlimen kali ini.

“Sebab sekarang ini jet-jet mahal, kadang-kadang perlu tapi kadangkala dron yang lebih murah biayanya bisa menjalankan tugas seimbang dengan jet yang lebih hebat,” katanya.



Indos said:


> Just add another info
> 
> Supertucano is designed and produced by Embraer and the chief designer of Supertucano left Embraer and work for Novaer, another Brazilian aerospace company.
> 
> Calidus, a new UAE company who just start their operation in 2015 ask Novaer to design a plane for them. The design look like will be owned by Calidus. So Novaer design B 250 for Calidus.
> 
> Those two prototype of B250 are also made in Novaer. Novaer look like an aerospace company which only focus on designing since they only have 200 employee. Supertucano and B250 Calidus indeed are quite similar.
> 
> This is Novaer website
> 
> http://www.novaer.ind.br/b-250/


thanks but it would be a nonsense to a license problem btw


----------



## Nike

LtMaverick said:


> http://militermeter.com/malaysia-mau-beli-pesawat-intai-maritim-p8-poseidon/
> RMN wants a poseidon but they need 3 years to have kajian dan bla bla bla
> 
> and What's interesting from our neighbor
> View attachment 590971
> 
> Dalam hal persyaratan LCA, pejabat tersebut menekankan bahwa platform yang dipilih harus dapat melakukan misi tempur udara-ke-udara dan udara-ke-darat secara efektif, dengan kemampuan serang maritim di masa depan; bahwa ia juga harus mampu melakukan operasi anti pemberontakan; serta harganya murah atau “layak secara ekonomi”; dan cukup dibeli untuk dapat melakukan operasi di dua teater secara bersamaan, dan dalam waktu yang sangat singkat.
> 
> and Also
> View attachment 590987
> 
> Kementerian Pertahanan Malaysia secara resmi mengeluarkan statemen bahwa tidak ada rancangan untuk membeli pesawat tempur baru, kata Menteri Pertahanan Malaysia Mohamad Sabu.
> 
> Bahkan tawaran Rusia untuk trade-in 28 pesawat tempur Su-30MKM dan MiG-29 dan pesawat Su-35 juga ditolak.
> 
> “Kementrian Pertahanan lebih mengutamakan pada pesawat patroli perbatasan maritim untuk menghalau pesawat asing,” katanya pada sidang Dewan Rakyat hari ini.
> 
> 
> Beliau menjelaskan bahwa kebijakan ini adaah bagian dari program Pelan Pembangunan Keupayaan Tentera Udara Diraja Malaysia 2055 (CAP55) yang menggariskan “perancangan menyeluruh” pembangunan angkatan udara sampai tahun 2055.
> 
> Dalam plan CAP55 terdapat rencana untuk pembelian alutsista baru, penggantian pesawat usang, kenaikan gaji pasukan serta masalah terkini yaitu kurangnya jenis pesawat tempur, isu pesawat tua dan anggaran yang minim.
> 
> Ini pertanda, Malaysia akan terus menggunakan Su-30MKM dan pesawat tempur F/A-18D untuk 10 tahun lagi sehingga 2030, saat plan CAP55 masuk ke tahapan ke-12 dan ke-13.
> 
> Anggota parlemen Ahmad Fadhli Shaari (PAS-Pasir Mas) meminta Menteri Pertahanan untuk menyetujui tawarain Rusia untuk trade-in/tukar tambah Su-30MKM dan MiG-29 dengan pesawat baru Su-35.
> 
> “Keperluan terkini adalah perolehan Maritime Patrol Aircraft (pesawat peronda maritim) dan Medium Altitude Long Endurance Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (pesawat udara tanpa pemandu altitud sederhana ketahanan lama), serta keupayaan tempur ringan dan latihan juruterbang melalui perolehan Light Combat Aircraft (pesawat tempur ringan),” jawab Menhan Malaysia.
> 
> “Antara perkara yang kita titik beratkanialah kemudahan mendapatkan alat ganti untuk selenggaraan,” katanya, dan menambah kos menyelenggara Su-30MKM berjumlah RM200 juta setahun.
> 
> Sementara itu, Mohamad memaklumkan kertas putih melibatkan kementerian itu akan turut dibentangkan pada sidang Parlimen kali ini.
> 
> “Sebab sekarang ini jet-jet mahal, kadang-kadang perlu tapi kadangkala dron yang lebih murah biayanya bisa menjalankan tugas seimbang dengan jet yang lebih hebat,” katanya.
> 
> 
> thanks but it would be a nonsense to a license problem btw



Malaysia doesnt have much money to begin with


----------



## LtMaverick

Nike said:


> Malaysia doesnt have much money to begin with


roses are red violets are blue
i dont have money so i don't buy that too


----------



## Jatosint

Seriously, what's wrong with these so called HR Activist/SJW?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197867265460330497


----------



## LtMaverick

Tbh i was curious about why badak reduced to 14 units only, is it because of pandur FSV or unsatisfactory performance tho?



LunarSteam said:


> Seriously, what's wrong with these so called HR Activist/SJW?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197867265460330497


HR Activist Nowadays Are Total BS just like this girl


----------



## Raduga

LunarSteam said:


> Seriously, what's wrong with these so called HR Activist/SJW?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197867265460330497


losing momentum for her promise with the OPM , simply , she's already lost her mind lol .


----------



## Nike

Wirajaya Ausindo 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Look at that last paragraph.

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Wirajaya Ausindo 2019
> 
> View attachment 591035
> View attachment 591036
> View attachment 591037
> View attachment 591038
> View attachment 591039
> View attachment 591040
> View attachment 591041


why does our tactical helmet and vest are not painted with green color rather than black ?


----------



## Nike

Exercise Malindo 2019















Hope can repurposing some Hawk 109/209 into Intelligent and recon gathering aircraft with DJRP pod, we are lacking such capability in first place


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Look at that last paragraph.
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


kan udah gw bilang , kadang media sini yang suka bikin misleading judul nya doang , harus nya tiap headline dikasih (tolong dibaca sepenuh nya) siapa tau bisa merubah mindset masyarakat yang cuman suka baca headline .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> why does our tactical helmet and vest are not painted with green color rather than black ?



Most of our Mechanized infantry units is being purposed for CT action and urban warfare


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Most of our Mechanized infantry units is being purposed for CT action and urban warfare


i was actually hoping to see more of this kind of gear & equipment for our Mech infantry battalions .

















the camo scheme looks like the IDF and actually blends extremely well with the surrounding environment


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> why does our tactical helmet and vest are not painted with green color rather than black ?


Black cordura is cheaper.


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Look at that last paragraph.
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram




If he want like that and trying to bargain and promoting industrial export, there is a very opportunity times to start negotiation with US and bags the deal for F 35 as US give sanction to Turkey and froze their involvement in F35 project. F 35 got at least 500 population today and will reach more than 1500 in less than decade ahead, such large number is opportunity for us to bargain with the US to be involved as spare parts producer not to mention other sub system and the likes. In the region we got Australia as user, and soon Singapore. If Indonesia can get their hand on F 35 even we can trying to become major MRO center in the region.

There is clear facts, F 35 is not peanuts and have real battle record

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

O shit

Jumat 22 November 2019, 18:08 WIB

*Prabowo Kaji Pengadaan Sukhoi: Yang Kita Butuh Efisiensi*
*Andhika Prasetia* - detikNews




Menhan Prabowo Subianto (Grandyos Zafna/detikcom)
*Jakarta *- Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto angkat bicara mengenai rencana pengadaan jet tempur Sukhoi Su-35 dan jet tempur KFX/IFX. Pihaknya akan mengkaji dan menekankan efisiensi anggaran.

"Ya kita kaji terus nanti _cost benefit_-nya _gimana_, yang kita butuh adalah efisiensi, penghematan, dan daya guna," ujar Prabowo di Kompleks Istana Kepresidenan, Jakarta Pusat, Jumat (22/11/2019).

*Baca juga: *Ikuti Jokowi, Prabowo Prioritaskan Belanja Alutsista dari Dalam Negeri

Di pemerintahan periode 2014-2019, rencana pengadaan Sukhoi Su-35 menunggu barter hasil perkebunan milik RI. Kini Prabowo mengatakan bahwa pengadaan Sukhoi Su-35 masih terus dikaji.

"Ya sampai kajiannya selesai," kata Prabowo.

*Baca juga: *Prabowo Sisir Belanja Alutsista: Arahan Presiden Tak Boleh Lagi Ada Kebocoran

Saat ini Prabowo tengah menyisir pembelian alutsista yang berorientasi proyek. Namun ia memastikan Indonesia tetap membutuhkan kekuatan pertahanan yang mumpuni.

"Dan saya kira ini juga untuk kepentingan bangsa negara dan rakyat. Rakyat membutuhkan suatu kekuatan pertahanan yang baik, yang kuat. Kita selalu mengatakan kita tidak ada niat apa pun, kita tidak mau ganggu bangsa lain, tapi kita tidak mau bangsa lain ganggu kita," ujar Prabowo.

"Kita akan pertahankan kedaulatan kita dengan sekuat tenaga. Dan kita tidak mau dilecehkan, kita tidak mau di-_bully_ oleh siapa pun," imbuhnya.


----------



## Raduga

*PUSLITBANG ALPALHAN BALITBANG KEMHAN MELAKSANAKAN UJI DINAMIS RADAR PASIF SERTA GUIDANCE SYSTEM & SEEKER*
Thursday, 21 November 2019






Banten, Kamis (21/11/2019). Puslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan melaksanakan uji dinamis Radar Pasif serta _Guidance system _dan_ seeker _di Satuan Radar 211 Tanjung Kait Kosekhanudnas I, Banten. Uji dinamis Radar Pasif disaksikan oleh Kabalitbang Kemhan Dr. Anne Kusmayati, Ses Balitbang Kemhan Brigjen TNI Abdullah Sani, Kapuslitbang Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan Brigjen TNI Rosidin, M.Si (Han), M.Sc., Kapuslitbang Iptekhan Balitbang Kemhan Marsma TNI Bambang Wijanarko, S.E., S.T., M.Si (Han), Pangkosek I Marsma TNI Zulfahmi, S.Sos., M.Si. (Han), Kabid Matra Udara Puslitbang Alpalhan Kolonel Lek Ir. Bambang Edhi Sahputro, M.T., Kabag Datin Set Balitbang Kemhan Kolonel Inf Fatih El Amin, S.IP., M.Si., Sesdis Komlek AU Kolonel Lek Farid H., Sesdis Litbang AU Kolonel Lek Teguh D., Srena AU Kolonel Pnb Arifaini N.D., Paban IV Pernika Skomlek TNI Kolonel Lek I. B. Ngurah M. P., Askomlek Kosek Kolonel Lek Enggar, Srenum TNI Letkol Inf A. Jaya Purba, PT LAPI ITB Bapak Hidayat, Manager PT. LEN Bapak Billy, Direktur PT. RTI Bapak Mashury Wahab, Direktur Poltek Pelayaran Bapak Jani T., para pejabat di lingkungan Kemhan, dan tim uji dinamis Radar Pasif serta _Guidance system_ dan _seeker_ dari PT. LAPI ITB Bandung serta personel yang terkait.

Kegiatan diawali paparan oleh Kabid Matra Udara Puslitbang Alpalhan selanjutnya sambutan oleh Kabalitbang Kemhan Dr. Anne Kusmayati, pembacaan doa, dilanjutkan uji dinamis Radar Pasif serta_ Guidance system _dan_ seeker _dari tim PT. LAPI ITB Bandung, terakhir evaluasi hasil pelaksanaan uji dinamis Radar Pasif serta _Guidance system _dan_ seeker_. Pelaksanaan uji dinamis Radar Pasif tahap III – III ini adalah hasil kerjasama antara Balitbang Kemhan dengan PT. LAPI ITB Bandung yang telah melaksanakan uji dinamis yang ke-3. Dalam pelaksanaannya, pada uji dinamis tahap III ini sudah menghasilkan satu sistem Radar Pasif dengan menitikberatkan pada pembuatan 2 _remote station _dengan semua kelengkapannya, seperti mobil pengangkut _double cabin_, serta peningkatan sensitivitas antena, LNA, peningkatan kemampuan DSP, RPU serta _display_. Dan juga pengembangan tower _mask_ untuk antena _remote station_. Pengintegrasian data untuk satu sistem radar pasif dilakukan dengan pengiriman data dari 3 _remote_ sistem ke _master station_, sehingga data dapat ditampilkan di _display master station_.

Sedangkan pelaksanaan uji dinamis _Guidance System_ dan _Seeker_ untuk _Missile_ tahap I – III ini adalah hasil kerjasama antara Balitbang Kemhan dengan PT. LAPI ITB Bandung yang melaksanakan uji dinamis yang ke-1. Dalam pelaksanaannya, litbang _Guidance System_ dan _Seeker_ untuk _Missile _merupakan tindak lanjut akan kebutuhan sistem _Guidance _dan _Seeker_ _Manpads_, juga upaya dalam meningkatkan kekuatan dan kemampuan pertahanan negara secara mandiri yang semakin meningkat baik kebutuhan maupun penggunaannya. Selain itu litbang _Guidance System_ dan _Seeker_ untuk _Missile _dapat mendukung litbang lainnya seperti litbang Rudal/_Missile_ yang merupakan salah satu program dalam PRN (Prioritas Riset Nasional).​







source :
https://www.kemhan.go.id/balitbang/...radar-pasif-serta-guidance-system-seeker.html​





RTAF just recently posted this in their official FB Page , some of the thai netizen told me its either new gripen or TA-50 or the launching of their new military satellite NAPA-1 , do we have satellite with same capability ?​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

https://www.merdeka.com/peristiwa/mulai-tahun-depan-24-jet-tempur-f-16-akan-tiba-di-tanah-air.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Mulai Tahun Depan, 24 Jet Tempur F-16 Akan Tiba di Tanah Air*

Jumat, 22 November 2019 22:04Reporter : Arie Sunaryo




_
Kasau Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna. ©2019 Merdeka.com_

*Merdeka.com - *Kepala Staf *TNI* Angkatan Udara (Kasau), Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna menyebut, mulai akhir Januari 2020 hingga 2024 mendatang, sebanyak 24 jet tempur F-16 akan tiba di tanah air.

"Pengadaan alutsista ini sudah masuk dalam rencana strategis (renstra) 5 tahun ke depan," ujar Yuyu, seusai melantik 240 perwira baru di Lapangan Dirgantara Lanud Adi Soemarmo, Solo, Jumat (22/11).

"Kita sudah rencanakan itu melalui program renstra. Tahun depan sudah masuk renstra tahap IV," imbuhnya.

Menurut Yuyu, tugas utama TNI AU adalah membangun dan memperkuat alutsista. Dia menyebut, proses pengadaan alutsista saat ini hampir mencapai 100 persen. Tahun ini, renstra pengadaan 24 jet tempur F-16 masuk tahap III.

Kontrak pengadaan pesawat, lanjut Yuyu, hampir diselesaikan. Hingga saat ini tinggal dua berkas kontrak lagi yang belum. Ia berharap tahun ini bisa diselesaikan.

"Kedatangan jet tempur F-16 dari Amerika Serikat kita lakukan secara bertahap. Mulai pertengahan tahun 2020 sampai 2024. Harapan kita tahun 2024 TNI AU sudah mempunyai kemampuan utuh alutsista sesuai minimal assesor," ucapnya.

1 dari 2 halaman
*Perlu Upgrade*
Yuyu menerangkan, 24 jet tempur F-16 yang dimiliki TNI AU saat ini perlu dilakukan upgrade. Baik strukturnya, airframenya atau bodinya harus diperbaharui. Setelah upgrade, lanjut dia, F-16 mampu membawa senjata-senjata canggih seperti rudal Advanced Medium Range Air to Air Missile (AMRAAM) yang mempunyai kemampuan jarak medium.

"Pesawat tempur kita upgrade dan dilakukan peremajaan. Termasuk sistem radar dan engineer pesawat terbang juga dilatih," ucap Yuyu.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

so now 1 squadron in our airforce setup/layout was consisted of 12 planes only ?? i thought it was going to be 32 unit .​


----------



## 182

* South Korea to integrate MBDA’s Meteor missile onto KF-X fighter aircraft *

MBDA has been awarded a contract from Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) for the integration of the Meteor beyond visual range air-to-air missile onto the KF-X future Korean fighter aircraft.





The contract includes integration support to KAI, transfer of know-how and manufacture of test equipment for the KF-X integration and trials campaign.

Meteor is the world’s most advanced air-to-air missile, and has a unique ramjet propulsion system that allows it to fly further and faster than any other air-to-air missile – allowing it to defeat manoeuvring targets even at extreme ranges.

Éric Béranger, CEO of MBDA, said: “_We’re very pleased to mark this next and important step in our partnership with KAI and the Korean Defence Acquisition Program Administration. South Korea is a strategic market for MBDA, and we’re proud that Meteor will be providing KF-X with the world’s most potent air-to-air capability_.”


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> https://www.merdeka.com/peristiwa/mulai-tahun-depan-24-jet-tempur-f-16-akan-tiba-di-tanah-air.html
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Mulai Tahun Depan, 24 Jet Tempur F-16 Akan Tiba di Tanah Air*
> 
> Jumat, 22 November 2019 22:04Reporter : Arie Sunaryo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Kasau Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna. ©2019 Merdeka.com_
> 
> *Merdeka.com - *Kepala Staf *TNI* Angkatan Udara (Kasau), Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna menyebut, mulai akhir Januari 2020 hingga 2024 mendatang, sebanyak 24 jet tempur F-16 akan tiba di tanah air.
> 
> "Pengadaan alutsista ini sudah masuk dalam rencana strategis (renstra) 5 tahun ke depan," ujar Yuyu, seusai melantik 240 perwira baru di Lapangan Dirgantara Lanud Adi Soemarmo, Solo, Jumat (22/11).
> 
> "Kita sudah rencanakan itu melalui program renstra. Tahun depan sudah masuk renstra tahap IV," imbuhnya.
> 
> Menurut Yuyu, tugas utama TNI AU adalah membangun dan memperkuat alutsista. Dia menyebut, proses pengadaan alutsista saat ini hampir mencapai 100 persen. Tahun ini, renstra pengadaan 24 jet tempur F-16 masuk tahap III.
> 
> Kontrak pengadaan pesawat, lanjut Yuyu, hampir diselesaikan. Hingga saat ini tinggal dua berkas kontrak lagi yang belum. Ia berharap tahun ini bisa diselesaikan.
> 
> "Kedatangan jet tempur F-16 dari Amerika Serikat kita lakukan secara bertahap. Mulai pertengahan tahun 2020 sampai 2024. Harapan kita tahun 2024 TNI AU sudah mempunyai kemampuan utuh alutsista sesuai minimal assesor," ucapnya.
> 
> 1 dari 2 halaman
> *Perlu Upgrade*
> Yuyu menerangkan, 24 jet tempur F-16 yang dimiliki TNI AU saat ini perlu dilakukan upgrade. Baik strukturnya, airframenya atau bodinya harus diperbaharui. Setelah upgrade, lanjut dia, F-16 mampu membawa senjata-senjata canggih seperti rudal Advanced Medium Range Air to Air Missile (AMRAAM) yang mempunyai kemampuan jarak medium.
> 
> "Pesawat tempur kita upgrade dan dilakukan peremajaan. Termasuk sistem radar dan engineer pesawat terbang juga dilatih," ucap Yuyu.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> so now 1 squadron in our airforce setup/layout was consisted of 12 planes only ?? i thought it was going to be 32 unit .​


We don't know he's talking about new purchase or next 3rd step of further upgrade for 52id which we have 24 of them. (1 already crashed though)


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> We don't know he's talking about new purchase or next 3rd step of further upgrade for 52id which we have 24 of them. (1 already crashed though)


this , i hope it was the current 24 C/D in our inventory that will get upgraded to block 60 or block 70 standard .


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> this , i hope it was the current 24 C/D in our inventory that will get upgraded to block 60 or block 70 standard .


Well he did notice "butuh di upgrade" though

Industry
*D&S 2019: PT Pindad partners Paramount on defence production*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Industry
22 November 2019
Follow

RSS







PT Pindad has identified its Harimau medium tank as a potential platform for collaboration with South African company Paramount Group. Source: FNSS
Indonesia's PT Pindad has signed an agreement with South African defence company Paramount Group to explore opportunities for collaboration on military platforms.

The accord was signed at the Defense and Security (D&S) 2019 exhibition in Bangkok, which concluded on 21 November.

PT Pindad said the memorandum of understanding (MOU) will look at the prospect of joint production programmes between the two companies. The Indonesian company added that the agreement could support co-operation on the Harimau medium tank, which PT Pindad is developing with Turkey's FNSS Savunma Sistemleri.

Another platform identified by PT Pindad for possible collaboration was the X18 fire support vessel - more commonly referred to in Indonesia as the 'tank boat' - which the company developed in collaboration with Indonesian shipbuilder PT Lundin.

The MOU between PT Pindad and Paramount Group will "explore the potential for joint production and contracts", said the Indonesian company, suggesting that such deals would support sales to South Africa or additional markets.

In support of the Harimau, PT Pindad also signed at D&S 2019 a letter of intent (LOI) with Belgian company John Cockerill Defense to facilitate the supply of 18 Cockerill 3105 turrets for integration onto the tank. This is believed to be related to the production of initial batches of the Harimau for the Indonesian Army.

_Jane's_ previously reported that PT Pindad signed an agreement with the Indonesian Ministry of Defence in April to support the production of an initial batch of the tank, although a formal contract has not yet been finalised.

During the D&S 2019 show, PT Pindad also signed a "strategic partnership" agreement with the Malaysian Ministry of Defence (MoD). PT Pindad said the accord supports "export sales of defence and security products" to Malaysia.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Well he did notice "butuh di upgrade" though
> 
> Industry
> *D&S 2019: PT Pindad partners Paramount on defence production*
> *Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Industry
> 22 November 2019
> Follow
> 
> RSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT Pindad has identified its Harimau medium tank as a potential platform for collaboration with South African company Paramount Group. Source: FNSS
> Indonesia's PT Pindad has signed an agreement with South African defence company Paramount Group to explore opportunities for collaboration on military platforms.
> 
> The accord was signed at the Defense and Security (D&S) 2019 exhibition in Bangkok, which concluded on 21 November.
> 
> PT Pindad said the memorandum of understanding (MOU) will look at the prospect of joint production programmes between the two companies. The Indonesian company added that the agreement could support co-operation on the Harimau medium tank, which PT Pindad is developing with Turkey's FNSS Savunma Sistemleri.
> 
> Another platform identified by PT Pindad for possible collaboration was the X18 fire support vessel - more commonly referred to in Indonesia as the 'tank boat' - which the company developed in collaboration with Indonesian shipbuilder PT Lundin.
> 
> The MOU between PT Pindad and Paramount Group will "explore the potential for joint production and contracts", said the Indonesian company, suggesting that such deals would support sales to South Africa or additional markets.
> 
> In support of the Harimau, PT Pindad also signed at D&S 2019 a letter of intent (LOI) with Belgian company John Cockerill Defense to facilitate the supply of 18 Cockerill 3105 turrets for integration onto the tank. This is believed to be related to the production of initial batches of the Harimau for the Indonesian Army.
> 
> _Jane's_ previously reported that PT Pindad signed an agreement with the Indonesian Ministry of Defence in April to support the production of an initial batch of the tank, although a formal contract has not yet been finalised.
> 
> During the D&S 2019 show, PT Pindad also signed a "strategic partnership" agreement with the Malaysian Ministry of Defence (MoD). PT Pindad said the accord supports "export sales of defence and security products" to Malaysia.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Noice , we should do cooperation with paramount group for our domestic MRAP , or other light armoured vehicle , such product made by them are top notch .


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> this , i hope it was the current 24 C/D in our inventory that will get upgraded to block 60 or block 70 standard .


Are you sure?
Upgrade a pretty old airframe with not much hours left doesn't seems to be worth it. Block 52 equivalent (same as f-16 eMLU) is enough for me


----------



## mandala

Raduga said:


> https://www.merdeka.com/peristiwa/mulai-tahun-depan-24-jet-tempur-f-16-akan-tiba-di-tanah-air.html
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Mulai Tahun Depan, 24 Jet Tempur F-16 Akan Tiba di Tanah Air*
> 
> Jumat, 22 November 2019 22:04Reporter : Arie Sunaryo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Kasau Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna. ©2019 Merdeka.com_
> 
> *Merdeka.com - *Kepala Staf *TNI* Angkatan Udara (Kasau), Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna menyebut, mulai akhir Januari 2020 hingga 2024 mendatang, sebanyak 24 jet tempur F-16 akan tiba di tanah air.
> 
> "Pengadaan alutsista ini sudah masuk dalam rencana strategis (renstra) 5 tahun ke depan," ujar Yuyu, seusai melantik 240 perwira baru di Lapangan Dirgantara Lanud Adi Soemarmo, Solo, Jumat (22/11).
> 
> "Kita sudah rencanakan itu melalui program renstra. Tahun depan sudah masuk renstra tahap IV," imbuhnya.
> 
> Menurut Yuyu, tugas utama TNI AU adalah membangun dan memperkuat alutsista. Dia menyebut, proses pengadaan alutsista saat ini hampir mencapai 100 persen. Tahun ini, renstra pengadaan 24 jet tempur F-16 masuk tahap III.
> 
> Kontrak pengadaan pesawat, lanjut Yuyu, hampir diselesaikan. Hingga saat ini tinggal dua berkas kontrak lagi yang belum. Ia berharap tahun ini bisa diselesaikan.
> 
> "Kedatangan jet tempur F-16 dari Amerika Serikat kita lakukan secara bertahap. Mulai pertengahan tahun 2020 sampai 2024. Harapan kita tahun 2024 TNI AU sudah mempunyai kemampuan utuh alutsista sesuai minimal assesor," ucapnya.
> 
> 1 dari 2 halaman
> *Perlu Upgrade*
> Yuyu menerangkan, 24 jet tempur F-16 yang dimiliki TNI AU saat ini perlu dilakukan upgrade. Baik strukturnya, airframenya atau bodinya harus diperbaharui. Setelah upgrade, lanjut dia, F-16 mampu membawa senjata-senjata canggih seperti rudal Advanced Medium Range Air to Air Missile (AMRAAM) yang mempunyai kemampuan jarak medium.
> 
> "Pesawat tempur kita upgrade dan dilakukan peremajaan. Termasuk sistem radar dan engineer pesawat terbang juga dilatih," ucap Yuyu.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> so now 1 squadron in our airforce setup/layout was consisted of 12 planes only ?? i thought it was going to be 32 unit .​


TNI-AU Chief was talking about the 24 units ordered in the 2nd & 3rd Renstra. The plan 32 units F-16V procurement is in the 4th Renstra.

A clearer article from Antara (read the bold part):

*TNI AU rencanakan pesan jet tempur F-16 Viper*

Jumat, 22 November 2019 16:42 WIB
Oleh : Bambang Dwi Marwoto





Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna didampingi istri saat ikut bersama para perwira Setukpa angkatan 22 yang baru dilantik di Lapangan Dirgantara Lanud Adi Soemarmo Karanganyar, Jumat. ANTARA/Bambang Dwi Marwoto

Karanganyar (ANTARA) - Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna menyebutkan TNI AU merencanakan pesan pesawat jet tempur jenis F-16 Block 70/72 Viper buatan Amerika Serikat pada rencana strategis berikutnya untuk melengkapi alat utama sistem pertahanan (alusista) Nusantara.

Jet tempur Viper yang tercanggih dan terbaru dari jenis F-16 yang ada, kata Yuyu Sutisna usai ikuti pelantikan siswa Setukpa angkatan 22 di Lapangan Lanud Ado Soemarmo, Karanganyar, Jawa Tengah, Jumat.

Namun, kata KSAU, hal tersebut tergantung kondisi anggaran dan situasi yang ada. Begitu juga pesawat jet tempur jenis Sukhoi 35 juga sudah ada perencanaan untuk membeli.

KSAU mengatakan alutsista di TNI dalam pengadaannya ada perencanaan jangka pendek dan panjang. Postur TNI AU hingga 2024 sudah ada dan tahun ini, akhir dari pada Renstra ketiga 2019 dan Januari 2020 masuk Renstra keempat.

"Tugas kami AU adalah membangun kekuatan melaksanakan atau memproses pengadaan yang ada di Renstra ketiga dan sudah hampir 100 persen yang waktunya tinggal sekitar 1,5 bulan lagi sudah diselesaikan. Kontrak-kontrak sudah hampir selesai semua. Dan, kalau sudah selesai tinggal menunggu kedatangan alutsista itu," kata KSAU.

Menurut dia, kontrak bermacam-macam ada yang mulai dari 6 bulan hingga 3 tahun sehingga mulai 2020 akhir akan mulai berdatangan alutsista hingga pada 2023 mendatang. Kemudian Renstra terakhir hingga 2024, TNI AU mempunyai kemampuan yang utuh sesuai dengan minimal 'essential force'.

*"Pesawat jet tempur yang baru kita pengadaan di Renstra kedua dan ketiga, yakni jenis F-16 sebanyak 24 pesawat jet tempur. Dan, kemudian meningkatkan pesawat F-16 yang lama strukturnya atau bodynya diperbarui atau dimudakan juga avioniknya, sehingga dapat membawa senjata-senjata tercanggih sekelas rudal amraam yang jaraknya medium," katanya.*

Selain itu, lanjut dia, untuk jenis pesawat angkut TNI AU pada Renstra tahun ini, sudah melakukan kontrak lima pesawat terbang jenis C 130 tipe J, dan pada Renstra berikutnya juga ada program pengadaan itu. Pengadaannya kontrak pesawat angkut ini, dengan waktu dua hingga tiga tahun ke depan. Pesan pesawat seperti Hercules ini, antreannya Indonesia yang Ke-39.

*Kasau mengatakan TNI AU telah merencanakan untuk membelikan pesawat jet tempur canggih jenis F-16 Block 70/72 Viper buatan Amerika Serikat, pada Renstra berikutnya. Namun, hal ini, tentunya tergantung kondisi anggarannya dan situasi.*

Selain itu, TNI juga sudah mengontrak pesanan helikopter angkut sebanyak delapan unit, dan dua lagi untuk VVIP, Alutsista untuk radar di Indonesia untuk memenuhi target hingga 2024 sebanyak 32 radar.

Namun, kata dia, alutsista untuk radar hingga sekarang sudah terealisasi sebanyak 21 radar yang tersebar di wilayah Indonesia. Renstra tahun ini, ada enam radar, dan diharapkan Renstra berikutnya ada ada enam lagi, sehingga di akhir 2024 sudah terpenuhi kebutuhan radar di seluruh Nusantara.

https://jateng.antaranews.com/berita/276612/tni-au-rencanakan-pesan-jet-tempur-f-16-viper

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NEKONEKO

mandala said:


> TNI-AU Chief was talking about the 24 units ordered in the 2nd & 3rd Renstra. The plan 32 units F-16V procurement is in the 4th Renstra.
> 
> A clearer article from Antara (read the bold part):
> 
> *TNI AU rencanakan pesan jet tempur F-16 Viper*
> 
> Jumat, 22 November 2019 16:42 WIB
> Oleh : Bambang Dwi Marwoto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna didampingi istri saat ikut bersama para perwira Setukpa angkatan 22 yang baru dilantik di Lapangan Dirgantara Lanud Adi Soemarmo Karanganyar, Jumat. ANTARA/Bambang Dwi Marwoto
> 
> Karanganyar (ANTARA) - Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna menyebutkan TNI AU merencanakan pesan pesawat jet tempur jenis F-16 Block 70/72 Viper buatan Amerika Serikat pada rencana strategis berikutnya untuk melengkapi alat utama sistem pertahanan (alusista) Nusantara.
> 
> Jet tempur Viper yang tercanggih dan terbaru dari jenis F-16 yang ada, kata Yuyu Sutisna usai ikuti pelantikan siswa Setukpa angkatan 22 di Lapangan Lanud Ado Soemarmo, Karanganyar, Jawa Tengah, Jumat.
> 
> Namun, kata KSAU, hal tersebut tergantung kondisi anggaran dan situasi yang ada. Begitu juga pesawat jet tempur jenis Sukhoi 35 juga sudah ada perencanaan untuk membeli.
> 
> KSAU mengatakan alutsista di TNI dalam pengadaannya ada perencanaan jangka pendek dan panjang. Postur TNI AU hingga 2024 sudah ada dan tahun ini, akhir dari pada Renstra ketiga 2019 dan Januari 2020 masuk Renstra keempat.
> 
> "Tugas kami AU adalah membangun kekuatan melaksanakan atau memproses pengadaan yang ada di Renstra ketiga dan sudah hampir 100 persen yang waktunya tinggal sekitar 1,5 bulan lagi sudah diselesaikan. Kontrak-kontrak sudah hampir selesai semua. Dan, kalau sudah selesai tinggal menunggu kedatangan alutsista itu," kata KSAU.
> 
> Menurut dia, kontrak bermacam-macam ada yang mulai dari 6 bulan hingga 3 tahun sehingga mulai 2020 akhir akan mulai berdatangan alutsista hingga pada 2023 mendatang. Kemudian Renstra terakhir hingga 2024, TNI AU mempunyai kemampuan yang utuh sesuai dengan minimal 'essential force'.
> 
> *"Pesawat jet tempur yang baru kita pengadaan di Renstra kedua dan ketiga, yakni jenis F-16 sebanyak 24 pesawat jet tempur. Dan, kemudian meningkatkan pesawat F-16 yang lama strukturnya atau bodynya diperbarui atau dimudakan juga avioniknya, sehingga dapat membawa senjata-senjata tercanggih sekelas rudal amraam yang jaraknya medium," katanya.*
> 
> Selain itu, lanjut dia, untuk jenis pesawat angkut TNI AU pada Renstra tahun ini, sudah melakukan kontrak lima pesawat terbang jenis C 130 tipe J, dan pada Renstra berikutnya juga ada program pengadaan itu. Pengadaannya kontrak pesawat angkut ini, dengan waktu dua hingga tiga tahun ke depan. Pesan pesawat seperti Hercules ini, antreannya Indonesia yang Ke-39.
> 
> *Kasau mengatakan TNI AU telah merencanakan untuk membelikan pesawat jet tempur canggih jenis F-16 Block 70/72 Viper buatan Amerika Serikat, pada Renstra berikutnya. Namun, hal ini, tentunya tergantung kondisi anggarannya dan situasi.*
> 
> Selain itu, TNI juga sudah mengontrak pesanan helikopter angkut sebanyak delapan unit, dan dua lagi untuk VVIP, Alutsista untuk radar di Indonesia untuk memenuhi target hingga 2024 sebanyak 32 radar.
> 
> Namun, kata dia, alutsista untuk radar hingga sekarang sudah terealisasi sebanyak 21 radar yang tersebar di wilayah Indonesia. Renstra tahun ini, ada enam radar, dan diharapkan Renstra berikutnya ada ada enam lagi, sehingga di akhir 2024 sudah terpenuhi kebutuhan radar di seluruh Nusantara.
> 
> https://jateng.antaranews.com/berita/276612/tni-au-rencanakan-pesan-jet-tempur-f-16-viper


Oh... ok, this is what you call a good news clear and detailed.
Kadang jurnalis kurang nangkap apa yang diomongkan pembicara, terlebih lagi ada banyak istilah yang macam macam yang digunakan (bahasa Indonesia dan bahasa inggris juga), belum lagi jenis jenis nama dan tipe alutsista yang bermacam2.
.....tank....sistem pertahanan level 4... -> maksudnya STANAG level 4.
....rudal kiwi.... -> maksudnya rudal QW-3
dll. Belum lagu tambahan bumbu yang kadang terlalu banyak. :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

jek_sperrow said:


> Oh... ok, this is what you call a good news clear and detailed.
> Kadang jurnalis kurang nangkap apa yang diomongkan pembicara, terlebih lagi ada banyak istilah yang macam macam yang digunakan (bahasa Indonesia dan bahasa inggris juga), belum lagi jenis jenis nama dan tipe alutsista yang bermacam2.
> .....tank....sistem pertahanan level 4... -> maksudnya STANAG level 4.
> ....rudal kiwi.... -> maksudnya rudal QW-3
> dll. Belum lagu tambahan bumbu yang kadang terlalu banyak. :/



kalopun kurang nangkap , masa iya sekelas media ga ada editorial nya yang paham tentang militer seengak nya satu orang biar bisa di cek dulu apa bila ada typo gara gara istilah istilah militer yang mereka salah dengar


----------



## Jatosint

jek_sperrow said:


> Oh... ok, this is what you call a good news clear and detailed.
> Kadang jurnalis kurang nangkap apa yang diomongkan pembicara, terlebih lagi ada banyak istilah yang macam macam yang digunakan (bahasa Indonesia dan bahasa inggris juga), belum lagi jenis jenis nama dan tipe alutsista yang bermacam2.
> .....tank....sistem pertahanan level 4... -> maksudnya STANAG level 4.
> ....rudal kiwi.... -> maksudnya rudal QW-3
> dll. Belum lagu tambahan bumbu yang kadang terlalu banyak. :/





Raduga said:


> kalopun kurang nangkap , masa iya sekelas media ga ada editorial nya yang paham tentang militer seengak nya satu orang biar bisa di cek dulu apa bila ada typo gara gara istilah istilah militer yang mereka salah dengar



Bisa jadi, media sekelas T*mpo/CNBC pun kalau beritain masalah Hankam, alutsista, dsb-nya suka agak aneh atau bahkan ngaco mulai dari nangkep konteks narasumber sampe nge-translate istilah persenjataan

Mungkin dulu hal-hal kyk gini gak kerasa tapi ketika TNI makin kesini makin modern dan makin banyak alutsista modern yang diberitakan baru deh kerasa kualitas pemberitaannya


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> Are you sure?
> Upgrade a pretty old airframe with not much hours left doesn't seems to be worth it. Block 52 equivalent (same as f-16 eMLU) is enough for me


The idea is to upgrade them all to the new Block 70/72 Viper standard. This would allow the Air Force to use one common platform if they do decide on purchasing 2 additional squadrons of Vipers.


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> The idea is to upgrade them all to the new Block 70/72 Viper standard. This would allow the Air Force to use one common platform if they do decide on purchasing 2 additional squadrons of Vipers.


But block 15 that just got eMLU are block 52 standard, so tni's f-16 fleet are still diverse no matter what, aren't they?


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> But block 15 that just got eMLU are block 52 standard, so tni's f-16 fleet are still diverse no matter what, aren't they?


I think the whole point is to have them all at the Block 70 standard whilst ordering new Airframes, similar to what Taiwan is doing.


----------



## Kansel

Jumat 22 November 2019, 22:32 WIB
Round-Up
*Perintah Jokowi ke Menhan Prabowo Kian Spesifik*
*Tim detikcom* - detikNews




Foto: Jokowi dan Prabowo di Istana (Biro Pers Setpres)
*Jakarta *- Perintah Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) ke Menhan Prabowo Subianto perkuat industri pertahanan dalam negeri kian spesifik. Jokowi ingin Prabowo tak beli beli alutsista dengan teknologi 'jadul'.

Prabowo sejak ditunjuk sebagai Menhan diingatkan Jokowi untuk membeli alutsista di dalam negeri. Alasannya, agar Indonesia tidak melulu bergantung impor.

Dalam rapat terbatas di Kantor Presiden siang tadi, Jokowi mempertegas arahan untuk Prabowo. Jokowi meminta pengadaan alutsista harus memperhitungkan kalkulasi hingga teknologi terbaru.

*Baca juga: *Jokowi ke Prabowo: Kurangi Ketergantungan Impor Alutsista


"Ini akan memengaruhi corak peperangan di masa yang akan datang," kata Jokowi dalam rapat terbatas di Kantor Presiden, Kompleks Istana Kepresidenan, Jakarta Pusat, Jumat (22/11/2019).

"Jangan sampai pengadaan alutsista kita lakukan dengan teknologi yang sudah usang, yang sudah ketinggalan, dan tidak sesuai dengan corak peperangan di masa yang akan datang," imbuhnya sebelum mempersilakan Prabowo menyampaikan materinya.

Rapat terbatas ini juga dihadiri Kapolri Jenderal Idham Azis, Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto, KSAU Marsekal Yuyu Sutisna, KSAL Laksamana Siwi Sukma Adji, Wakil KSAD Letjen Tatang Sulaiman, Menkeu Sri Mulyani, hingga Menperin Airlangga Hartarto. Wapres Ma'ruf Amin tidak mendampingi Jokowi karena tengah kunjungan kerja di Jawa Barat.

*Baca juga: *Prabowo Kaji Pengadaan Sukhoi: Yang Kita Butuh Efisiensi


Dalam rapat itu, Jokowi juga ingin ada pemetaan yang jelas soal pengembangan industri pertahanan di dalam negeri. Paling penting, kata Jokowi, yakni melibatkan BUMN hingga pihak swasta.

"Sehingga kita bisa mengurangi ketergantungan terhadap impor alutsista dari luar negeri," kata Jokowi.



Selain itu, Prabowo dkk juga diminta soal kepastian penguatan sumber daya manusia di industri pertahanan dalam negeri. Jokowi tidak ingin orientasi pengadaan alutsista sekadar memenuhi penyerapan anggaran semata.

"Kita harus memastikan SDM industri pertahanan kita betul-betul diperkuat, dan jangan lagi orientasinya adalah penyerapan anggaran, mampu membelanjakan anggaran sebanyak banyaknya, apalagi orientasinya sekedar proyek. Sudah stop yang seperti itu. Tapi orientasinya betul-betul strategic partnership, untuk peningkatan kemandirian dan daya saing bangsa sehingga kita memiliki kemampuan memproduksi alutsista yang tadi dikerjasamakan," ujar Jokowi.

Merespons arahan Jokowi, Prabowo tegas sepakat soal 'orientasi proyek'. Dia akan menyisir seluruh pembelanjaan alutsista. Prabowo juga menyampaikan, arahan Presiden ialah tidak boleh ada kebocoran anggaran.

*Baca juga: *Prabowo Sisir Belanja Alutsista: Arahan Presiden Tak Boleh Lagi Ada Kebocoran


"Iya benar. Ya kita akan review semua, kita akan melihat. Beliau (Jokowi) sangat tegas lagi kepada saya, tidak boleh lagi ada kebocoran, tidak boleh ada penyimpangan, tidak boleh ada penyelewengan uang, sangat berat didapat uang rakyat dari pajak," kata Prabowo usai rapat di Kompleks Istana Kepresidenan, Jakarta Pusat, Jumat (22/11/2019).

"Jadi itu terus-menerus ditekankan Bapak Presiden kepada saya dan saya menyambut sangat baik perintah itu. Kita benar-benar ingin jaga tidak ada kebocoran, tidak ada penggelembungan, market-market yang tidak masuk akal ini sudah kita berusaha," jelas Prabowo.

Prabowo menekankan akan menyisir semua proyek. Harga dan teknologinya juga akan dicek.

"Kita benar-benar lihat, dibutuhkan oleh pasukan kita di depan TNI AD, AL dan AU, apa yang benar-benar mereka butuh," kata Prabowo.

*Tonton juga 'Jokowi: Kurangi Ketergantungan Impor Alutsista':*






*Baca juga: *Jokowi ke Prabowo dkk soal Pengadaan Alutsista: Setop Orientasi Proyek!


Tak hanya itu, Prabowo juga akan mengoptimalkan pembelanjaan alutsista dari industri pertahanan dalam negeri. Ada banyak industri pertahanan dalam negeri yang akan diprioritaskan Prabowo seperti Pindad dan PT DI. Perusahaan swasta dalam negeri juga diprioritaskan.

"Ya kita akan berusaha sebanyak mungkin pengadaan itu dari industri dalam negeri," kata pria yang juga Ketum Gerindra ini. *(idn/idh)*

This explain why su 35 procurement got reviewed so sudden, a signal to procure F15 or F35 in the future?

Jumat 22 November 2019, 14:29 WIB

*Jokowi ke Prabowo dkk soal Pengadaan Alutsista: Setop Orientasi Proyek!*
*Andhika Prasetia* - detikNews




Jokowi (Andhika/detikcom)
*Jakarta *- Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) memerintahkan supaya pengadaan atau pembelian alutsista tidak berorientasi proyek. Justru, Jokowi meminta untuk peningkatan kemandirian produksi alutsista dalam negeri.

*"Kita juga harus memastikan alih teknologi dari setiap pengadaan alutsista maupun program kerja sama dengan negara-negara lain. Kita harus memastikan SDM industri pertahanan kita betul-betul diperkuat, dan jangan lagi orientasinya adalah penyerapan anggaran, mampu membelanjakan anggaran sebanyak-banyaknya, apalagi orientasinya sekedar proyek. Sudah setop yang seperti itu," kata Jokowi dalam rapat terbatas kebijakan pengadaan alutsista di Kantor Presiden, Kompleks Istana Kepresidenan, Jakarta Pusat, Jumat (22/11/2019).

"Tapi orientasinya betul-betul strategic partnership, untuk peningkatan kemandirian dan daya saing bangsa sehingga kita memiliki kemampuan memproduksi alutsista yang tadi dikerjasamakan," imbuhnya.*

*Baca juga: *Jokowi Ingatkan Prabowo dkk: Jangan Beli Alutsista dengan Teknologi Usang

Rapat terbatas ini juga dihadiri Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto dan jajaran menteri/pimpinan lembaga terkait. Jokowi turut menekankan pentingnya memiliki alutsista modern karena Indonesia harus menjadi negara yang disegani.

"Sebagai negara kepulauan terbesar di dunia yang terdiri dari 17 ribu pulau terletak di antara dua samudera dan dua benua, negara harus mampu menjadi sebuah kekuatan regional yang baik, yang disegani di kawasan Asia Timur. Karena itu, kita perlu melakukan penguatan pertahanan kita dengan alutsista yang modern yang bersandar pada kemampuan industri alat pertahanan di dalam negeri," paparnya.

Untuk itu, Jokowi meminta Prabowo dkk tidak membeli alutsista yang ketinggalan zaman. Pengadaan alutsista mesti memperhitungkan corak peperangan di masa depan.

*Baca juga: *Pendaftaran CPNS di Kantor Prabowo Diperpanjang Hingga 27 November

"Jangan sampai pengadaan alutsista kita lakukan dengan teknologi yang sudah usang, yang sudah ketinggalan, dan tidak sesuai dengan corak peperangan di masa yang akan datang," ujar Jokowi.

Rapat terbatas ini juga dihadiri Kapolri Jenderal Idham Azis, Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto, KSAU Marsekal Yuyu Sutisna, KSAL Laksamana Siwi Sukma Adji, Wakil KSAD Letjen Tatang Sulaiman, Menkeu Sri Mulyani, hingga Menperin Agus Gumiwang. Wapres Ma'ruf Amin tidak mendampingi Jokowi karena tengah kunjungan kerja di Jawa Barat. *(dkp/gbr)*


----------



## Lasa-X

Well looks like the chance for surprise in November is getting smaller. 
No contract for Iver and PLN USD 700 mio isnot going to be used. 
Prolly no contract at all until next year.


----------



## Rayadipa

Lasa-X said:


> Well looks like the chance for surprise in November is getting smaller.
> No contract for Iver and PLN USD 700 mio isnot going to be used.
> Prolly no contract at all until next year.


----------



## Nike

Rayadipa said:


> View attachment 591274



It is more easy to put meme like what you are doing than contributing more into a nice discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Where did Tirto get this data from? Cause it looked so wrong
https://tirto.id/prabowo-masih-prioritaskan-anggaran-ad-matra-lain-dianaktirikan-elYJ








dibaca normal 5 menit

Home 

Politik
*Prabowo Masih Prioritaskan Anggaran AD, Matra Lain "Dianaktirikan"*

Penulis: Felix Nathaniel
23 November 2019

View non-AMP version at tirto.id

tirto.id - Mayor Penerbang Marlon A. Kawer meninggal dunia beserta 12 orang lain kala pesawat Hercules C-130 milik TNI AU mengalami kecelakaan. Saat itu ia mengemudikannya dari Timika ke Wamena. Hanya setengah jam di udara, pesawat kehilangan kontak. Lalu pesawat menabrak pegunungan dan hancur lebur. Tiga jenazah bahkan tak lagi bisa teridentifikasi.



Pagi yang sial itu terjadi pada akhir Desember 2016. Marlon memimpin penerbangan bersama ko-pilot Kapten Penerbang J. Hotlan F. Saragih dan navigator Letnan Satu Arif Fajar Prayogi. Dia dipercaya memantau tes Hotlan menjadi pilot sambil membawa logistik ke Wamena.



Meski belum mencapai 2.000 jam terbang, setidaknya Marlon sudah mempunyai 1.000 jam terbang lebih. Dia juga merupakan salah satu lulusan terbaik Sekolah Komando Kesatuan TNI Angkatan Udara (Sekkau) tahun 2000.



Penyebab tabrakan itu diperkirakan faktor cuaca yang buruk. TNI AU mengklaim bahwa kondisi pesawat yang dikendalikan Marlon masih layak terbang. Padahal pesawat itu dibuat pada 1980-an. Pesawat nomor A1334 itu masih punya 69 jam terbang sebelum memenuhi jatah 1.000 jam terbang dan masuk bengkel. Sedangkan secara keseluruhan, pesawat itu punya 9.000 jam terbang lagi.



Pesawat Hercules itu seharusnya punya batas jam terbang berkali-kali lipat. Salah satu situs pemerhati militer mencatat Hercules bisa terbang sampai dengan 40 ribu atau 60 ribu jam. Namun Hercules C-130 yang dipiloti Marlon diperkirakan tidak memenuhi kelaikan pada 2013. Saat kecelakaan, berdasar perkiraan situs _fas.org_, pesawat tersebut lebih baik tak tinggal landas.





*PR Prabowo: Memperkuat Matra Laut dan Udara*
Dalam hal pemeringkatan, Indonesia punya kekuatan angkatan udara yang tidak buruk-buruk amat: menempati peringkat 23 dari 53 negara dengan armada pesawat sebanyak 273. Namun dari segi kuantitas, jumlah itu terbilang sangat sedikit. Mesir yang berada di peringkat 24 saja punya 1.092 armada tempur. Meski ada yang mencatat Indonesia punya 451 armada, tapi kuantitas itu masih terbilang sedikit.



Sedangkan untuk angkatan laut, Indonesia punya 221 armada dan bertengger di peringkat 10. Hanya saja, jika dibandingkan dengan tiga negara (Amerika, Cina, dan India) yang tengah mengembangkan kekuatan tempur laut, Indonesia kalah telak.



Amerika punya armada udara sebanyak 5.092, Cina 2.500, dan India 1.666. Sementara armada laut Amerika punya 415 kapal tempur, Cina 714, dan India 295. Jika suatu saat Indonesia harus mengamankan wilayah laut dan udaranya dari ketiga negara yang tengah berkontestasi menguasai jalur ekonomi di Laut Cina Selatan dan Samudera Hindia itu, bisa dipastikan akan kelabakan.



Hanya di AD kekuatan tempur Indonesia cukup masif, yakni memiliki 2.148 alutsista. Padahal Prabowo, dalam kampanye Pilpres 2019, setuju kekurangan alutsista di sektor laut dan udara adalah masalah yang harus diselesaikan.



"Modernisasi kapal, pesawat termasuk radar karena banyak daerah enggak terdeteksi rawan penyelundupan," kata juru bicara BPN Prabowo-Sandiaga Uno, Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak, Sabtu (30/3/2019) seperti dikutip _Medcom_. "Pak Prabowo akan meningkatkan anggaran belanja, terutama pada efektifitasnya belanja alutsista terkait laut dan radar."





Baca juga: Prabowo adalah Bagian dari Elite, Narasi Populismenya Cuma Retorika
Saat ini, sebagai Menteri Pertahanan, Prabowo juga masih ingin meningkatkan kemampuan alutsista Indonesia yang tertinggal dari negara lain. Dia memastikan ketiga matra akan mendapat penguatan, tapi tidak secara spesifik mana saja yang membutuhkan perhatian khusus.



"Kami akan perkuat TNI," kata Prabowo saat menyambangi Mabes TNI di Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Rabu (30/10/2019) seperti dilansir _Jawa Pos_.



Panglima TNI Hadi Tjahjanto mengaku sudah berkomunikasi dengan Prabowo dan punya visi yang sama. Salah satu konsep postur pertahanan negara yang ideal bagi keduanya adalah mendukung Indonesia menjadi poros maritim dunia dengan revitalisasi _minimum essential force_ (MEF).



“Program tersebut diwujudkan dalam pembangunan sistem _integrative vision center_ yang diperlukan agar perairan Indonesia bebas dari gangguan," jelas Hadi.



*Bila menilik lebih jauh, masalah alutsista matra laut dan udara yang lemah tak lepas dari persoalan anggaran. Pada APBN 2020 TNI AD mendapat anggaran Rp55,92 miliar dengan alokasi alutsista sebesar Rp4,5 miliar. TNI AL punya bagian Rp22,08 miliar dan alokasi alutsista Rp4,1 miliar. Sedangkan TNI AU memperoleh dana Rp15,5 miliar dan alokasi alutsista Rp2,1 miliar. Lagi-lagi TNI AU mendapat urutan bontot.*



Dibanding postur anggaran 2019, hanya TNI AL yang mendapat jatah belanja dan modernisasi alutsista lebih banyak daripada tahun sebelumnya. Apabila anggaran TNI AU dan TNI AL tidak menjadi prioritas, belum tentu janji-janji dan wacana poros maritim dunia akan terwujud. Karena seperti tahun-tahun yang sudah lewat, alutsista Indonesia masih ketinggalan zaman.

*AL dan AU Masih "Dianaktirikan"*
Secara pendanaan dan jatah kepemimpinan di TNI, Indonesia memang tidak menaruh perhatian pada matra laut dan udara seperti pada matra darat. Sejak 1962 hingga 1999, kepemimpinan tertinggi di ABRI selalu dijabat perwira dari TNI AD. Baru pada masa kepresidenan Abdurrahman Wahid, sejalan dengan agenda reformasi, Panglima TNI diberikan kepada TNI AL. Perwira yang ditunjuk Gus Dur saat itu adalah Laksamana Widodo Adi Sutjipto.



Sebagaimana dikutip dari buku _Reformasi Administrasi: Kajian Komparatif Pemerintahan Tiga Presiden _(2007) karya politikus PKB Lalu Misbah Hidayat, Gus Dur membuat gebrakan dengan berani mengambil Panglima TNI untuk pertama kalinya di luar matra darat.



“Pilihan ini didasarkan pada pemikiran untuk memprioritaskan keamanan nasional sesuai dengan fakta bahwa Republik Indonesia terdiri atas ribuan pulau yang dipisahkan oleh laut," tulis Lalu.



Sementara doktor ilmu politik lulusan Universitas Kebangsaan Malaysia, Abdoel Fattah, dalam _Demiliterisasi Tentara: Pasang Surut Politik Militer 1945-2004_ (2005), menulis ada motif lain terkait keputusan Gus Dur itu, yakni memudahkan reformasi TNI. Saat itu dominasi AD memang terlalu kuat. Selain menunjuk Widodo A.S., Gus Dur juga memilih Marsekal Utama Graito Usodo dari TNI AU menjadi Kepala Pusat Penerangan TNI.



Saat itu salah satu perwira AD yang mendukung reformasi TNI dan mendapat julukan ‘jenderal reformis’ adalah Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono. Tendensi reformis itu pula yang mungkin mendorong SBY, kala menjadi presiden, untuk mengangkat Laksamana Agus Suhartono sebagai Panglima TNI pada 2010.



Joko Widodo juga memberi kesempatan kepada purnawirawan AL untuk berperan dalam pemerintahan. Dia menunjuk Tedjo Edhy Purdijatno sebagai Menko Polhukam pada 2014. Namun itu tak bertahan lama. Tedjo digantikan Luhut Binsar Panjaitan yang berasal dari matra darat.



Padahal Jokowi punya keinginan menjadikan Indonesia sebagai poros maritim dunia pada 2014. Lima tahun kemudian cita-cita tersebut lenyap dari pidatonya dalam acara-acara resmi. Meski pada praktiknya usaha itu mungkin memang sudah punah saat pensiunan AD yang lebih dipercaya membantu pemerintahan Jokowi.



Berbagai kapal asing melintas di perairan Selat Malaka yang seharusnya menjadi wilayah untuk mengeruk keuntungan. Indonesia bahkan tak berhasil memanfaatkan Selat Malaka menjadi perlintasan karena tidak ada pelabuhan besar yang memadai.



Catatan itu belum termasuk dengan banyaknya kapal ilegal yang masuk ke Indonesia. Rektor sekaligus guru besar ekologi-politik Institut Pertanian Bogor, Arif Satria, mencatat banyaknya kapal nelayan ilegal masuk ke perairan Indonesia tak seluruhnya bisa ditangkal TNI AL. Alasan lama yang selalu dipakai adalah terbatasnya fasilitas.



Dalam _Politik Kelautan dan Perikanan_ (2014), Aria berharap besarnya anggaran hingga puluhan triliun rupiah bagi matra laut seharusnya dapat digunakan membenahi masalah-masalah tersebut.



“Mestinya di wilayah perbatasan, TNI AL harus berperan lebih besar," tulis Aria.



Kekurangan fasilitas ini juga jadi masalah di TNI AU, utamanya dalam hal alutsista. Selain kecelakaan pesawat Hercules C-130 pada 2016 itu, setidaknya ada 12 kecelakaan yang terjadi pada kurun waktu 2004-2015.





Baca juga: Kisah Dua Panglima KNIL yang Tewas dalam Kecelakaan Pesawat




_







Mantan Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara Chappy Hakim mencatat dalam Saksofon, Kapal Induk, dan “Human Error": Catatan Seorang Marsekal (2010) bahwa pada 2010 pesawat Hercules jenis C-120B juga mengalami kecelakaan di Wamena. Empat ban pesawat copot; satu ban mendarat di sebuah rumah dan melukai satu orang penghuni. Setahun sebelumnya, indikasi buruknya peralatan TNI AU juga sudah terlihat saat ban pesawat Hercules pecah ketika mendarat. Pembenahan alutsista TNI AU ini, menurut Chappy, penting untuk diselesaikan.



“Walaupun tidak menelan korban jiwa, insiden Hercules TNI Angkatan Udara itu sesungguhnya memberi peringatan tentang sebuah persoalan yang amat serius, yaitu ketertinggalan Indonesia dalam hal peralatan militer," tulis Chappy.



Jika AL hanya mendapat sedikit kesempatan menduduki pucuk pimpinan TNI, maka AU lebih nahas lagi. Marsekal Djoko Suyanto dari TNI AU memang pernah menjadi Panglima TNI, itu pun kurang dari dua tahun. Setelah Djoko Suyanto, tak ada lagi perwira-perwira dari angkatan yang harusnya menguasai angkasa Nusantara itu menduduki kursi Panglima TNI hingga 2017.





Baca juga: "Rezim Militer" Jokowi dan Cengkeraman Serdadu atas Presiden Sipil
Djoko Suyanto digantikan Djoko lain dari Angkatan Darat: Djoko Santoso (2007-2010). Setelah itu Laksamana Agus Suhartono dari Angkatan Laut jadi panglima TNI (2010-2013). Lalu disusul Jenderal Moeldoko dari Angkatan Darat (2013-2015).



Bila mengacu pada urutan tak resmi di atas, jabatan Panglima TNI seharusnya dipegang AU pada 2015. Tetapi Jokowi mengangkat Jenderal Gatot Nurmantyo dari AD. Chappy Hakim, seperti dikutip Merdeka, merasakan ketidakadilan ini.



"Puluhan tahun keberadaan AU tidak dihargai sama sekali di negeri ini. Mungkin memang lebih baik dibubarkan saja daripada terjadi degradasi moral anggotanya," kicau sang marsekal melalui akun Twitter-nya pada 2015.



Pada 2017 angin segar akhirnya datang untuk TNI AU. Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto berhasil menjadi Panglima TNI hingga sekarang. Namun merujuk kembali pada komposisi anggaran, TNI AU masih saja tak mendapat kepercayaan mengelola dana besar. Satu-satunya yang bisa dilakukan Prabowo untuk menambah anggaran TNI AU adalah saat APBN-Perubahan mendatang. Karena bagaimanapun, reformasi TNI masih belum selesai.

Baca juga artikel terkait PERTAHANAN atau tulisan menarik lainnya Felix Nathaniel
*(tirto.id - flx/ivn)*
_


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 182

MANILA, Philippines — Two Indonesian Navy warships arrived in Manila on Monday morning for a four-day goodwill visit.

The multi-role light frigate KRI Bung Tomo (357) and Sigma-class corvette KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda (367) dropped anchor at Pier 15 in South Harbor, where they were welcomed by the Philippine Navy led by Commo. Ernesto Baldovino, commander of Sealift Amphibious Force.









The Indonesian Navy’s contingent was led by Capt. Amrin Rosihan.

Acting Navy public affairs office chief Lcmdr. Ma. Christina Roxas said the visit is part of Indonesia’s Asean Maritime Fulcrum, a concept where it aims to improve maritime relations with neighboring countries in the region through naval diplomacy. The Indonesian warships are also scheduled to visit Malaysia and Singapore.

While in Manila, Rosihan and the commanding officers of the two warships will pay a courtesy call on Navy chief Vice Adm. Robert Empedrad.
A series of engagements are also lined up, including reciprocal receptions, goodwill games, and a shipboard tour.
The visit will be concluded with a passing exercise between the visiting warships and a Philippine Navy vessel.






interesting, this is the 2nd time we sent a pair of warships to Philippines in a year.
the Bung Tomo-class KRI John Lie (358) and Diponegoro-class KRI Frans Kaisiepo(368) visiting Subic Bay last month.

look at the pennant number 358-368 & 357-367, what a coincidence 

why navy never sent their fatahillah-class, parchim-class & their mighty van speijk-class for port/goodwill visit and any others mission abroad, except for van speijk-class on sinar kudus mission a decade ago?


----------



## Ruhnama

(Wrong quote, harusnya ane ngequote punya kansel)

Karena jumlah personel AD yang too much banyak banget. Maybe anggarannya gede
?


----------



## Philip the Arab

Does Indonesia consider Singapore a potential threat?


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> (Wrong quote, harusnya ane ngequote punya kansel)
> 
> Karena jumlah personel AD yang too much banyak banget. Maybe anggarannya gede
> ?


Ini kalo kata temen gw Tirto nya yang salah data, Tirto kalo dah salah cringe bgt


----------



## Nike

Philip the Arab said:


> Does Indonesia consider Singapore a potential threat?



Too small population and no possible footprint for retreat never became a threat no matter how much they stockpilled their arms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MacanJawa

Philip the Arab said:


> Does Indonesia consider Singapore a potential threat?



Nope, Singapore is one of large investor in indonesia, singapore is friendly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

MacanJawa said:


> Nope, Singapore is one of large investor in indonesia, singapore is friendly


Why do they need such a large, and high tech air force then?


----------



## Kansel

Lasa-X said:


> Well looks like the chance for surprise in November is getting smaller.
> No contract for Iver and PLN USD 700 mio isnot going to be used.
> Prolly no contract at all until next year.


Not a problem actually, in fact if you rush the contract there will be such problem in the future,looking at what navy wants for our real frigate or should i call it light destroyer? Cause they want LACM fitted into it

Also i heard Rumor that they want to increase the LOA of the ship become 150 meter, at first they want to do this on pkr programme but you know lah masalahnya buat yang ini.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Philip the Arab said:


> Why do they need such a large, and high tech air force then?



Because they are small, they just need to compensate their own weakness

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*PANTHER UJI KEMAMPUAN RADAR 2D YANG BARU TERPASANG DI KRI MLH-362*
24 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Panther uji kemampuan Radar 2D yang baru terpasang di KRI MLH-362 (TNI AL)_

Operasi Peperangan Laut memerlukan sinergitas dari seluruh komponen SSAT (Sistem Senjata Armada Terpadu) berupa KRI, Pesawat Udara, Pangkalan dan Marinir. Salah satu peperangan laut yaitu Peperangan Anti Kapal Permukaan (AKPA), yaitu upaya untuk menghancurkan Kapal Permukaan musuh yang bisa menggunakan aset pesawat udara sebagai Killing Unit.

Pesawat Udara yang diluncurkan dari Kapal kawan maupun dari Pangkalan kawan, berupaya melaksanakan serangan ke Kapal Musuh sebagai Gugus Aksi Helikopter maupun Gugus Aksi Permukaan.

Dalam hal ini kemampuan terbang rendah merupakan salah satu kemampuan yang harus dimiliki oleh penerbang TNI Angkatan Laut.

Dilansir dari laman web _TNI AL_ (16/ 11/ 2019), Kali ini helikopter Panther melaksanakan terbang rendah dengan ketinggian kurang dari 100 ft (33 mtr) menghindari sapuan radar (Radar Sweep) untuk menjaga kerahasiaan kedatangan Helikopter dalam peyerangan terhadap Kapal Permukaan musuh. Helikopter Panther AS 565 MBe nomor lambung HS-4211 melaksanakan terbang rendah di Laut Jawa mendekat ke Kapal Permukaan dari Jarak 50 Nm dan sesekali meninggi untuk mengecoh Radar Surveillance milik KRI MLH-362.

Hal ini merupakan simulasi yang dilaksanakan dalam rangka menguji kemampuan Radar 2D yang baru terpasang di KRI MLH-362.

Heli HS-4211 mendekat menuju KRI MLH-362 dengan direksi dari KRI DPN-365. Helikopter lepas landas dari KRI DPN-365 dari jarak sekitar 65 Nm dari KRI MLH-362, sampai dengan akhirnya terdeteksi oleh KRI MLH-362 mulai jarak 35 Nm. Hal menunjukkan bahwa radar 2D yang dimiliki oleh KRI MLH-362 berfungsi dengan baik.

Radar Surveillance yang baru saja dipasang di KRI MLH-362 sedang dalam percobaaan untuk mengetahui bagaimana kemampuan deteksinya yang dapat mencapai jarak deteksi udara lebih dari 125 Nm dan ketinggian lebih dari 4.000 ft.

Uji Fungsi ini membutuhkan peran dari Pesawat Udara yang ada di Jararan Puspenerbal. Kemampuan radar ini tentunya akan berbeda jika pesawat udara mendekat dengan metode terbang rendah ataupun memanfaatkan Blind Sector Area nya.

Besok akan di uji coba kembali dengan menggunakan pesawat udara jenis fixed wing yang dimiliki oleh TNI AL dengan jarak dari 125 Nm.

Demikian adalah gambaran penggunaan pesawat udara dalam Peperangan Anti Kapal Permukaan yang dapat dilaksanakan oleh Pesawat Udara baik Fixed Wing maupun Rotary Wing dalam melaksanakan penyerangan terhadap Kapal permukaan lawan yang radar udaranya tidak ada, ataupun memanfaatkan Blind Zone Area dari radar udara musuh.

Kedatangan dari pesawat udara yang memiliki kecepatan tinggi akan mengejutkan musuh dan membuat kapal permukaan lawan tidak sempat untuk melaksanakan pertahanan maupun serangan balik.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


INDONESIA
*PESAWAT CN-235 220 MPA UJI IFF KRI MLH-362*
24 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Pesawat CN-235 220 MPA Uji IFF KRI MLH-362 (TNI AL)_

Dalam peperangan yang sesungguhnya, Identification Friend or Foe (IFF) sangatlah diperlukan untuk menghindari _friendly fire_. Salah satu misi yang dilaksanakan Pesud CN-235 kali ini adalah melaksanakan Uji IFF dengan KRI MLH-362.

Dilansir dari laman web _TNI AL_ (16/ 11/ 2019), Uji Fungsi dilaksanakan di Perairan Utara Pulau Madura. Hari Sabtu 15 November 2019 di saat sebagian prajurit melaksanakan Dinas Hari Minggu, satu setting Crew menyiapkan Pesud CN-235 dan terbang dari Lanudal Juanda dengan ketinggian 16.000 feet/ 4800 meter diatas permukaaan laut, di bawah kendali Capt. Pilot Mayor Laut (P) Novi Manunggal yang sehari hari menjabat sebagai Wakil Komandan Skuadron 600 Wing Udara 2.

Untuk pelaksanaan dan keberhasilan uji fungsi IFF ini membutuhkan peran dari Pesud Puspenerbal sekaligus melatih kemampuan awak Pesud maupun Kapal untuk dapat melaksanakan Tugas Pokok.

Keberhasilan awak Pesud dalam menjalankan misinya terletak pada profesionalisme, loyalitas dan keiklasan serta tanggung jawab yang diembannya.

Pelaksanaan uji IFF dilaksanakan selama 3 jam, Pesud CN235-220 MPA Take Off dari Pangkalan Juanda ke Utara Pulau Madura, KRI Malahayati yang sudah berada di Utara Madura terlebih dahulu memancarkan kode IFF kemudian Pancaran kode IFF tersebut diterima oleh Pesud sampai dengan jarak 110 NM.

Diawali dengan jaring Komunikasi/ _Air Joinning Prosedur_ (AJP) yang kemudian Pesud CN beralih kontrol di bawah kendali komunikasi KRI MLH-362.

Selama pelaksanaan uji IFF tidak ditemukan kendala-kendala antara Pesud dan KRI, baik pengawakan komunikasi maupun pengawakan mission system/Sewaco KRI berjalan dengan baik dan lancar.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

* D&S 2019: $270 billion to be spent on naval vessels in Asia-Pacific over next decade*
21st November 2019 - 05:29 GMT | by Matt Smith in London

RSS
SAVE THIS FOR LATER

New procurement of naval vessels in the Asia Pacific region is proceeding apace, with spending forecast to total nearly $270 billion between 2019 and 2029.

Beijing provides the largest source of vessel procurement requirements globally as it builds up a blue-water navy capable of power projection.

According to Defence Insight analysis, there are 29 ongoing and forecast procurement programmes covering at least 250 vessels as it looks to increase influence abroad. China is forecast to spend $123 billion over the next ten years, investing heavily in its domestic shipbuilding capability.

Beyond China, Taiwan, South Korea and Japan are on the frontline when facing the PLAN.

In Taiwan there are on-going projects for corvettes, minelayers, and a landing platform dock. Looking further into the future Taiwan’s Indigenous Defense Submarine (IDS) programme is underway, but remains a long-term project with a prototype scheduled by 2025. The are also aspirations to acquire a new Guided-Missile Destroyer and new frigate capability.

The Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) is embarking on the 27DD Maya-class destroyer programme for a pair of ships that will focus on ballistic missile defence. The first pair are expected to enter service in 2020-2021. The JMSDF is also expected to receive eight new 30DX frigates under a programme approved in 2017 to replace the existing Asagiri- and Abukuma_-_class light destroyers and Soryu_-_class submarines.

In Korea contracts have recently been awarded for a new 8,100t Aegis guided-missile destroyer and Dosan Ahn Chang-ho (KSS-III) class submarines. There are also plans to explore the construction of a nuclear-powered submarine and a LHD capable of supporting F-35B fighters.

Indonesia’s naval upgrade programme includes taking delivery of new frigates and submarines. Two Martadinata-class (PKR) frigates have been delivered and it is expected that with the retirement of older frigate platforms four more new ships will be ordered. Indonesia’s third and final Nagapasa-class submarines was launched on 11 April this year, and it should reach the navy in 2021.

A second batch of three Type 209/1400 diesel-electric submarines will be built by PT PAL and South Korea’s DSME under a $1.02 billion contract signed in April 2019.

New Delhi is investing significantly in its naval power as a reaction both to China and its own perception of itself as a global power. Key programmes are the creation of a fleet of indigenously developed aircraft carriers, nuclear and conventional submarines, new air defence destroyers and modern frigates. Indian spending on new naval systems is estimated to increase from $3.9 billion to $4.5 billion annually by the end of the 2020s.

Australia is also set to spend a substantial amount on deploying new capabilities, but the key programmes have all been won. Major programmes in Australia include the procurement of nine Type 26 Hunter_-_class frigates from BAE Systems and ASC Shipbuilding at a cost of around US$26 billion under Project Sea 5000; Sea 1000 consisting of the acquisition of 12 conventional attack submarines from Naval Group for around US$36 billion; and three Sea 4000 Hobart-class destroyers for US$6.9 billion.

In Malaysia, however, a delay to the $2.2 billion Maharaja Lela_-_class Littoral Combat Ship (LCS) programme means that the ships will be delivered four years late, in 2023.


https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/imps-news/ds-2019-270-billion-be-spent-naval-vessels-asia-pa/

*D&S 2019: Asia’s spending on tanks and IFVs grows to $55 billion*
20th November 2019 - 04:35 GMT | by Matt Smith in London

RSS
SAVE THIS FOR LATER

Countries in the Asia-Pacific region will spend over $55 billion to procure new heavily armoured main battle tanks and IFVs by the end of the 2020s, according to research by Defence Insight.

The five largest spenders on these types of capability are China, India, Australia, Pakistan and South Korea, whose requirements are for vehicles that can engage with peer-level adversaries.

Perhaps unsurprisingly China is expected to invest the largest amount, an estimated $19.6 billion, as it looks to replace thousands of ageing and outdated vehicles with more modern systems such as ZTZ-99 MBT and ZBD-04A IFV. Despite establishing robust indigenous manufacturing capabilities, some of China’s armoured platforms continue to suffer from quality issues.

India is the second largest market for MBTs and IFVs in the region, forecast to spend $12.5 billion to introduce major new capabilities. Among the key requirements are the Future Infantry Combat Vehicle (FICV) programme, which is aiming to replace over 2000 BMP-2 IFVs; an indigenous amphibious IFV, called the Wheeled Amphibious Armoured Platform (WhAP) being designed and developed by Tata Motors in collaboration with India’s Defence Research & Development Organisation; and the Future Ready Combat Vehicle (FRCV) programme, under which 1,770 vehicles will be acquired to replace the T-72 MBT fleet. There is also the on-going saga of Arjun Mark II and the T-90S Tagil.

Across the border, Pakistan is responding to increased Indian procurement with a number of its own projects and it is fast emerging as one of the leading procurers of military vehicles in the region. Acquisition of 220 Al Khalid 2 tanks is expected to be the leading programme for the Pakistan Army during the next decade alongside investment in 360 T-90 MBTs from Russia.

China has also sought to meet Pakistan’s needs. Norinco’s VT4 was tested in Pakistan in 2017 and according to unofficial reports released in November 2018, Pakistan had selected the VT4 to fulfil a requirement for new MBTs. However, no official statement has been made regarding this potential purchase.

In Australia procurement of 211 Boxer vehicles under Phase 2 of the Land 400 programme is expected to result in spending of over A$3.3 billion (US$2.3 billion). This will be supplemented by another 450 IFVs through Land 400 Phase 3 - Mounted Close Combat Capability. This is one of the largest opportunities in the region, with a decision expected in 2022.

Beyond these countries there are large programmes for indigenously designed MBTs and IFVs in South Korea, Singapore and Indonesia underway. South Korea has a requirement for up to 600 K2 MBTs for the Republic of Korea Army. Deliveries of a first batch of 100 tanks began in 2014 and deliveries of a second batch of 100 will begin in 2019.

Singapore will see ST Engineering's tracked Next-Generation Armoured Fighting Vehicle (NGAFV) enter service in increasing numbers and in Indonesia production of the Kaplan (Tiger) medium tank is scheduled to begin in 2019. A hundred units will be produced to fulfil the Indonesian Army (TNI-AD’s) first-stage requirements and the TNI-AD could eventually require 300 tanks, however the funding and timescale for this is by no means certain.
https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/landwarfareintl/asias-spending-tanks-and-ifvs-grows-55-billion/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

Kansel said:


> Where did Tirto get this data from? Cause it looked so wrong
> https://tirto.id/prabowo-masih-prioritaskan-anggaran-ad-matra-lain-dianaktirikan-elYJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dibaca normal 5 menit
> 
> Home
> 
> Politik
> *Prabowo Masih Prioritaskan Anggaran AD, Matra Lain "Dianaktirikan"*
> 
> Penulis: Felix Nathaniel
> 23 November 2019
> 
> View non-AMP version at tirto.id
> 
> tirto.id - Mayor Penerbang Marlon A. Kawer meninggal dunia beserta 12 orang lain kala pesawat Hercules C-130 milik TNI AU mengalami kecelakaan. Saat itu ia mengemudikannya dari Timika ke Wamena. Hanya setengah jam di udara, pesawat kehilangan kontak. Lalu pesawat menabrak pegunungan dan hancur lebur. Tiga jenazah bahkan tak lagi bisa teridentifikasi.
> 
> 
> 
> Pagi yang sial itu terjadi pada akhir Desember 2016. Marlon memimpin penerbangan bersama ko-pilot Kapten Penerbang J. Hotlan F. Saragih dan navigator Letnan Satu Arif Fajar Prayogi. Dia dipercaya memantau tes Hotlan menjadi pilot sambil membawa logistik ke Wamena.
> 
> 
> 
> Meski belum mencapai 2.000 jam terbang, setidaknya Marlon sudah mempunyai 1.000 jam terbang lebih. Dia juga merupakan salah satu lulusan terbaik Sekolah Komando Kesatuan TNI Angkatan Udara (Sekkau) tahun 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> Penyebab tabrakan itu diperkirakan faktor cuaca yang buruk. TNI AU mengklaim bahwa kondisi pesawat yang dikendalikan Marlon masih layak terbang. Padahal pesawat itu dibuat pada 1980-an. Pesawat nomor A1334 itu masih punya 69 jam terbang sebelum memenuhi jatah 1.000 jam terbang dan masuk bengkel. Sedangkan secara keseluruhan, pesawat itu punya 9.000 jam terbang lagi.
> 
> 
> 
> Pesawat Hercules itu seharusnya punya batas jam terbang berkali-kali lipat. Salah satu situs pemerhati militer mencatat Hercules bisa terbang sampai dengan 40 ribu atau 60 ribu jam. Namun Hercules C-130 yang dipiloti Marlon diperkirakan tidak memenuhi kelaikan pada 2013. Saat kecelakaan, berdasar perkiraan situs _fas.org_, pesawat tersebut lebih baik tak tinggal landas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PR Prabowo: Memperkuat Matra Laut dan Udara*
> Dalam hal pemeringkatan, Indonesia punya kekuatan angkatan udara yang tidak buruk-buruk amat: menempati peringkat 23 dari 53 negara dengan armada pesawat sebanyak 273. Namun dari segi kuantitas, jumlah itu terbilang sangat sedikit. Mesir yang berada di peringkat 24 saja punya 1.092 armada tempur. Meski ada yang mencatat Indonesia punya 451 armada, tapi kuantitas itu masih terbilang sedikit.
> 
> 
> 
> Sedangkan untuk angkatan laut, Indonesia punya 221 armada dan bertengger di peringkat 10. Hanya saja, jika dibandingkan dengan tiga negara (Amerika, Cina, dan India) yang tengah mengembangkan kekuatan tempur laut, Indonesia kalah telak.
> 
> 
> 
> Amerika punya armada udara sebanyak 5.092, Cina 2.500, dan India 1.666. Sementara armada laut Amerika punya 415 kapal tempur, Cina 714, dan India 295. Jika suatu saat Indonesia harus mengamankan wilayah laut dan udaranya dari ketiga negara yang tengah berkontestasi menguasai jalur ekonomi di Laut Cina Selatan dan Samudera Hindia itu, bisa dipastikan akan kelabakan.
> 
> 
> 
> Hanya di AD kekuatan tempur Indonesia cukup masif, yakni memiliki 2.148 alutsista. Padahal Prabowo, dalam kampanye Pilpres 2019, setuju kekurangan alutsista di sektor laut dan udara adalah masalah yang harus diselesaikan.
> 
> 
> 
> "Modernisasi kapal, pesawat termasuk radar karena banyak daerah enggak terdeteksi rawan penyelundupan," kata juru bicara BPN Prabowo-Sandiaga Uno, Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak, Sabtu (30/3/2019) seperti dikutip _Medcom_. "Pak Prabowo akan meningkatkan anggaran belanja, terutama pada efektifitasnya belanja alutsista terkait laut dan radar."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baca juga: Prabowo adalah Bagian dari Elite, Narasi Populismenya Cuma Retorika
> Saat ini, sebagai Menteri Pertahanan, Prabowo juga masih ingin meningkatkan kemampuan alutsista Indonesia yang tertinggal dari negara lain. Dia memastikan ketiga matra akan mendapat penguatan, tapi tidak secara spesifik mana saja yang membutuhkan perhatian khusus.
> 
> 
> 
> "Kami akan perkuat TNI," kata Prabowo saat menyambangi Mabes TNI di Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Rabu (30/10/2019) seperti dilansir _Jawa Pos_.
> 
> 
> 
> Panglima TNI Hadi Tjahjanto mengaku sudah berkomunikasi dengan Prabowo dan punya visi yang sama. Salah satu konsep postur pertahanan negara yang ideal bagi keduanya adalah mendukung Indonesia menjadi poros maritim dunia dengan revitalisasi _minimum essential force_ (MEF).
> 
> 
> 
> “Program tersebut diwujudkan dalam pembangunan sistem _integrative vision center_ yang diperlukan agar perairan Indonesia bebas dari gangguan," jelas Hadi.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bila menilik lebih jauh, masalah alutsista matra laut dan udara yang lemah tak lepas dari persoalan anggaran. Pada APBN 2020 TNI AD mendapat anggaran Rp55,92 miliar dengan alokasi alutsista sebesar Rp4,5 miliar. TNI AL punya bagian Rp22,08 miliar dan alokasi alutsista Rp4,1 miliar. Sedangkan TNI AU memperoleh dana Rp15,5 miliar dan alokasi alutsista Rp2,1 miliar. Lagi-lagi TNI AU mendapat urutan bontot.*
> 
> 
> 
> Dibanding postur anggaran 2019, hanya TNI AL yang mendapat jatah belanja dan modernisasi alutsista lebih banyak daripada tahun sebelumnya. Apabila anggaran TNI AU dan TNI AL tidak menjadi prioritas, belum tentu janji-janji dan wacana poros maritim dunia akan terwujud. Karena seperti tahun-tahun yang sudah lewat, alutsista Indonesia masih ketinggalan zaman.
> 
> *AL dan AU Masih "Dianaktirikan"*
> Secara pendanaan dan jatah kepemimpinan di TNI, Indonesia memang tidak menaruh perhatian pada matra laut dan udara seperti pada matra darat. Sejak 1962 hingga 1999, kepemimpinan tertinggi di ABRI selalu dijabat perwira dari TNI AD. Baru pada masa kepresidenan Abdurrahman Wahid, sejalan dengan agenda reformasi, Panglima TNI diberikan kepada TNI AL. Perwira yang ditunjuk Gus Dur saat itu adalah Laksamana Widodo Adi Sutjipto.
> 
> 
> 
> Sebagaimana dikutip dari buku _Reformasi Administrasi: Kajian Komparatif Pemerintahan Tiga Presiden _(2007) karya politikus PKB Lalu Misbah Hidayat, Gus Dur membuat gebrakan dengan berani mengambil Panglima TNI untuk pertama kalinya di luar matra darat.
> 
> 
> 
> “Pilihan ini didasarkan pada pemikiran untuk memprioritaskan keamanan nasional sesuai dengan fakta bahwa Republik Indonesia terdiri atas ribuan pulau yang dipisahkan oleh laut," tulis Lalu.
> 
> 
> 
> Sementara doktor ilmu politik lulusan Universitas Kebangsaan Malaysia, Abdoel Fattah, dalam _Demiliterisasi Tentara: Pasang Surut Politik Militer 1945-2004_ (2005), menulis ada motif lain terkait keputusan Gus Dur itu, yakni memudahkan reformasi TNI. Saat itu dominasi AD memang terlalu kuat. Selain menunjuk Widodo A.S., Gus Dur juga memilih Marsekal Utama Graito Usodo dari TNI AU menjadi Kepala Pusat Penerangan TNI.
> 
> 
> 
> Saat itu salah satu perwira AD yang mendukung reformasi TNI dan mendapat julukan ‘jenderal reformis’ adalah Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono. Tendensi reformis itu pula yang mungkin mendorong SBY, kala menjadi presiden, untuk mengangkat Laksamana Agus Suhartono sebagai Panglima TNI pada 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> Joko Widodo juga memberi kesempatan kepada purnawirawan AL untuk berperan dalam pemerintahan. Dia menunjuk Tedjo Edhy Purdijatno sebagai Menko Polhukam pada 2014. Namun itu tak bertahan lama. Tedjo digantikan Luhut Binsar Panjaitan yang berasal dari matra darat.
> 
> 
> 
> Padahal Jokowi punya keinginan menjadikan Indonesia sebagai poros maritim dunia pada 2014. Lima tahun kemudian cita-cita tersebut lenyap dari pidatonya dalam acara-acara resmi. Meski pada praktiknya usaha itu mungkin memang sudah punah saat pensiunan AD yang lebih dipercaya membantu pemerintahan Jokowi.
> 
> 
> 
> Berbagai kapal asing melintas di perairan Selat Malaka yang seharusnya menjadi wilayah untuk mengeruk keuntungan. Indonesia bahkan tak berhasil memanfaatkan Selat Malaka menjadi perlintasan karena tidak ada pelabuhan besar yang memadai.
> 
> 
> 
> Catatan itu belum termasuk dengan banyaknya kapal ilegal yang masuk ke Indonesia. Rektor sekaligus guru besar ekologi-politik Institut Pertanian Bogor, Arif Satria, mencatat banyaknya kapal nelayan ilegal masuk ke perairan Indonesia tak seluruhnya bisa ditangkal TNI AL. Alasan lama yang selalu dipakai adalah terbatasnya fasilitas.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalam _Politik Kelautan dan Perikanan_ (2014), Aria berharap besarnya anggaran hingga puluhan triliun rupiah bagi matra laut seharusnya dapat digunakan membenahi masalah-masalah tersebut.
> 
> 
> 
> “Mestinya di wilayah perbatasan, TNI AL harus berperan lebih besar," tulis Aria.
> 
> 
> 
> Kekurangan fasilitas ini juga jadi masalah di TNI AU, utamanya dalam hal alutsista. Selain kecelakaan pesawat Hercules C-130 pada 2016 itu, setidaknya ada 12 kecelakaan yang terjadi pada kurun waktu 2004-2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baca juga: Kisah Dua Panglima KNIL yang Tewas dalam Kecelakaan Pesawat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mantan Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara Chappy Hakim mencatat dalam Saksofon, Kapal Induk, dan “Human Error": Catatan Seorang Marsekal (2010) bahwa pada 2010 pesawat Hercules jenis C-120B juga mengalami kecelakaan di Wamena. Empat ban pesawat copot; satu ban mendarat di sebuah rumah dan melukai satu orang penghuni. Setahun sebelumnya, indikasi buruknya peralatan TNI AU juga sudah terlihat saat ban pesawat Hercules pecah ketika mendarat. Pembenahan alutsista TNI AU ini, menurut Chappy, penting untuk diselesaikan.
> 
> 
> 
> “Walaupun tidak menelan korban jiwa, insiden Hercules TNI Angkatan Udara itu sesungguhnya memberi peringatan tentang sebuah persoalan yang amat serius, yaitu ketertinggalan Indonesia dalam hal peralatan militer," tulis Chappy.
> 
> 
> 
> Jika AL hanya mendapat sedikit kesempatan menduduki pucuk pimpinan TNI, maka AU lebih nahas lagi. Marsekal Djoko Suyanto dari TNI AU memang pernah menjadi Panglima TNI, itu pun kurang dari dua tahun. Setelah Djoko Suyanto, tak ada lagi perwira-perwira dari angkatan yang harusnya menguasai angkasa Nusantara itu menduduki kursi Panglima TNI hingga 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baca juga: "Rezim Militer" Jokowi dan Cengkeraman Serdadu atas Presiden Sipil
> Djoko Suyanto digantikan Djoko lain dari Angkatan Darat: Djoko Santoso (2007-2010). Setelah itu Laksamana Agus Suhartono dari Angkatan Laut jadi panglima TNI (2010-2013). Lalu disusul Jenderal Moeldoko dari Angkatan Darat (2013-2015).
> 
> 
> 
> Bila mengacu pada urutan tak resmi di atas, jabatan Panglima TNI seharusnya dipegang AU pada 2015. Tetapi Jokowi mengangkat Jenderal Gatot Nurmantyo dari AD. Chappy Hakim, seperti dikutip Merdeka, merasakan ketidakadilan ini.
> 
> 
> 
> "Puluhan tahun keberadaan AU tidak dihargai sama sekali di negeri ini. Mungkin memang lebih baik dibubarkan saja daripada terjadi degradasi moral anggotanya," kicau sang marsekal melalui akun Twitter-nya pada 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> Pada 2017 angin segar akhirnya datang untuk TNI AU. Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto berhasil menjadi Panglima TNI hingga sekarang. Namun merujuk kembali pada komposisi anggaran, TNI AU masih saja tak mendapat kepercayaan mengelola dana besar. Satu-satunya yang bisa dilakukan Prabowo untuk menambah anggaran TNI AU adalah saat APBN-Perubahan mendatang. Karena bagaimanapun, reformasi TNI masih belum selesai.
> 
> Baca juga artikel terkait PERTAHANAN atau tulisan menarik lainnya Felix Nathaniel
> *(tirto.id - flx/ivn)*_


Quick calculator crunch of the numbers in the infographic:

Budget increase from 2019 to 2020:
Army: 24%
Navy: 27%
Airforce: 13%

Seems like business as usual. Airforce increase smaller maybe as a snub to TNI Commander who is ex airforce marshal?

Either way, Tirto is just using data and interpreting it too far.


----------



## Nike

Its not even a month since Prabowo take the office, the current budget is being drafted by previous MoD and his team, not even a Genius can alternate such a long draft and budget and then presented them before the senators for hearing sessions in less than two weeks time!!!

This Tirto id journos is a noobs in this case by passing such hards facts

i can said he/she is total noobs

On other hands, Prabowo decision to use previous MoD draft budget is a clear indicator of Prabowo level headedness and clear minded to chose effective method to met the timeframe as stated by stipulated law regarding budget for government department

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 182

UNLOADING ASTROS II MK6 YON KOMPOSIT1 GARDAPATI

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kansel

Well that escalated quickly

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HellFireIndo

How many CAESAR and ASTROS that we have + ordered?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

[


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## mandala

HellFireIndo said:


> How many CAESAR and ASTROS that we have + ordered?


CAESAR: 37 + 18 = 55 units
ASTROS: 36 + 14 = 50 units

https://www.armyrecognition.com/apr...ers_caesar_155mm_self-propelled_howitzer.html

https://nasional.kompas.com/read/20...u.Beli.Roket.Saja.Ada.Tetangga.Bertanya-tanya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

Diberdayakan oleh



Army Recognition
*Membanggakan, Dua Industri Pertahanan dari Indonesia Turut Ramaikan D&S 2019 Thailand*

Posted on November 24, 2019 by Rangga B Sawiyya
AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Dalam gelaran pertahanan internasional Defence & Security (D&S) yang berlangsung di Bangkok, Thailand pada 18-21 November 2019, dua industri pertahanan swasta dari Indonesia turut menjadi peserta pameran.

Kedua perusahaan tersebut adalah Air yakni J-Forces (PT Jala Berikat Nusantara Perkasa) dan North Sea Boats (PT Lundin Industry).

Mari kita simak apa yang mereka tampilkan.

J-Forces

Dilansir dari laman Army Recognition, J-Forces menghadirkan dua kendaraan taktis (rantis) 4X4 ILSV seri LRD dan GAG.

Sepintas keduanya memiliki tampilan yang serupa yang dibangun menggunakan platform Toyota_ Hilux_ dengan dibekali mesin diesel kapasitas 2.500 cc berdaya 170 hp. Keduanya mengadopsi transmisi manual 6 percepatan.

Kedua rantis memiliki berat sekitar 4.644 kg. Versi LRD dapat mengakomodasi empat orang, sementara versi GAG dapat menampung delapan orang.

ILSV-LRD memiliki atap yang lebih tinggi dibandingkan versi GAG. Kaca jendelanya juga ditambahi jejaring besi untuk menahan lemparan batu atau hantaman benda keras lainnya.





Army Recognition
Baik ILSV-LDR dan GAG menawarkan perlindungan balistik NIJ standar level III yang dapat menahan hantaman pelor kaliber 5,56 mm dan 7,62 mm.

Kedua rantis juga dilengkapi ban jenis _run-flat_ yang dapat terus melaju walaulpun tertembus peluru.

Diketahui, J-Forces yang bermarkas di Bandung ini telah memasok Brimob Polri dengan 24 unit ILSV-GAG sejak 2017 lalu.

North Sea Boats (NSB)

Selanjutnya NSB, perusahaaan pembuat kapal asal Banyuwangi, Jawa Timur yang didirikan pada 2003 ini memboyong model skala X-18 _Tank Boat_ dan drone VTOL 6Y.

Dalam gelaran D&S 2019 ini NSB mengumumkan kermitraan dengan perusahaan pertahanan asal Belgia, John Cockerill Defense (JCD) yang akan memasok kanon untuk X-18 _Tank Boat_.





Army Recognition
Ada dua jenis kubah meriam yang akan disandingkan dengan _Tank Boat_ yang dinamai _Antasena_ ini. Pertama tipe C3030 dengan kanon 30 mm dan kedua tipe C3105 dengan kaliber 105 mm. Versi kubah tak berawak C3030 akan mulai diujicobakan pada X-18 pada tahun depan.

Untuk memperpanjang pengawasan dan pengintaian X-18 _Tank Boat_, kapal dua lunas ini juga dibekali drone intai VTOL 6Y yang dibuat oleh North Sea Drones (NSD).

Drone multi-rotor ini berjangkauan 10 km atau terbang selama 40 menit. Drone 6Y dapat mengatasi hembusan angin kencang hingga kecepatan 60 km/jam.





Army Recognition
Kehadiran kedua perusahaan swasta Merah Putih di ajang internasional cukup membanggakan. Tak hanya itu, diharapkan keduanya juga dapat mendulang devisa yang dapat dibawa pulang ke Tanah Air tentunya.

Rangga Baswara Sawiyya

editor: ron raider

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Kansel said:


> Well that escalated quickly
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



It is just a LoI not MoU, there is no legally binding commitment


----------



## Nike

*Kurang 1,5 Bulan, TNI AU Kejar Kekurangan Target Renstra 3 MEF*

24 November 2019




Helikopter EC725 Caracal TNI AU terus ditambah (photo : radialv)

*TNI AU rencanakan pesan jet tempur F-16 Viper*

Karanganyar (ANTARA) - Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna menyebutkan TNI AU merencanakan pesan pesawat jet tempur jenis F-16 Block 70/72 Viper buatan Amerika Serikat pada rencana strategis berikutnya untuk melengkapi alat utama sistem pertahanan (alusista) Nusantara.

Jet tempur Viper yang tercanggih dan terbaru dari jenis F-16 yang ada, kata Yuyu Sutisna usai ikuti pelantikan siswa Setukpa angkatan 22 di Lapangan Lanud Ado Soemarmo, Karanganyar, Jawa Tengah, Jumat.

Namun, kata KSAU, hal tersebut tergantung kondisi anggaran dan situasi yang ada. Begitu juga pesawat jet tempur jenis Sukhoi 35 juga sudah ada perencanaan untuk membeli.

KSAU mengatakan alutsista di TNI dalam pengadaannya ada perencanaan jangka pendek dan panjang. Postur TNI AU hingga 2024 sudah ada dan tahun ini, akhir dari pada Renstra ketiga 2019 dan Januari 2020 masuk Renstra keempat.

"Tugas kami AU adalah membangun kekuatan melaksanakan atau memproses pengadaan yang ada di Renstra ketiga dan sudah hampir 100 persen yang waktunya tinggal sekitar 1,5 bulan lagi sudah diselesaikan. Kontrak-kontrak sudah hampir selesai semua. Dan, kalau sudah selesai tinggal menunggu kedatangan alutsista itu," kata KSAU.

Menurut dia, kontrak bermacam-macam ada yang mulai dari 6 bulan hingga 3 tahun sehingga mulai 2020 akhir akan mulai berdatangan alutsista hingga pada 2023 mendatang. Kemudian Renstra terakhir hingga 2024, TNI AU mempunyai kemampuan yang utuh sesuai dengan minimal 'essential force'.

"Pesawat jet tempur yang baru kita pengadaan di Renstra kedua dan ketiga, yakni jenis F-16 sebanyak 24 pesawat jet tempur. Dan, kemudian meningkatkan pesawat F-16 yang lama strukturnya atau bodynya diperbarui atau dimudakan juga avioniknya, sehingga dapat membawa senjata-senjata tercanggih sekelas rudal amraam yang jaraknya medium," katanya.

*Pesawat angkut, helikopter dan radar*

Selain itu, lanjut dia, untuk jenis pesawat angkut TNI AU pada Renstra tahun ini, sudah melakukan kontrak lima pesawat terbang jenis C 130 tipe J, dan pada Renstra berikutnya juga ada program pengadaan itu. Pengadaannya kontrak pesawat angkut ini, dengan waktu dua hingga tiga tahun ke depan. Pesan pesawat seperti Hercules ini, antreannya Indonesia yang Ke-39.

Kasau mengatakan TNI AU telah merencanakan untuk membelikan pesawat jet tempur canggih jenis F-16 Block 70/72 Viper buatan Amerika Serikat, pada Renstra berikutnya. Namun, hal ini, tentunya tergantung kondisi anggarannya dan situasi.

Selain itu, TNI juga sudah mengontrak pesanan helikopter angkut sebanyak delapan unit, dan dua lagi untuk VVIP. 

Alutsista untuk radar di Indonesia untuk memenuhi target hingga 2024 sebanyak 32 radar. Namun, kata dia, alutsista untuk radar hingga sekarang sudah terealisasi sebanyak 21 radar yang tersebar di wilayah Indonesia. 

Renstra tahun ini, ada enam radar, dan diharapkan Renstra berikutnya ada ada enam lagi, sehingga di akhir 2024 sudah terpenuhi kebutuhan radar di seluruh Nusantara.

(Antara)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

mandala said:


> CAESAR: 37 + 18 = 55 units
> ASTROS: 36 + 14 = 50 units
> 
> https://www.armyrecognition.com/apr...ers_caesar_155mm_self-propelled_howitzer.html
> 
> https://nasional.kompas.com/read/20...u.Beli.Roket.Saja.Ada.Tetangga.Bertanya-tanya


Pretty decent number, nice. But will we ever be interested in CAESAR type artillery design? :v to be the point of self producing such a thing.



Kansel said:


> [
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


I've taken look at various US Military schools's website of that like the West Point to the Amphibious Warfare school, and Indonesian students always present, sticking out with their DPM and PDH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Persiapan film baru 2020?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LtMaverick

Nike said:


> Persiapan film baru 2020?
> 
> View attachment 591432
> View attachment 591433


https://tni-au.mil.id/tni-au-buat-film-srigala-langit-kasau-serahkan/

yep it is appeared several times on tni au timelines. KSAU also appeared too

speaking about today, i just found funny things on IG. there's a guy who actually commenting about contra on US equipment and everytime my friends replies or me replies this guy seems to be dont give a F. the only things he scared only Allah. but everytime people tried to tell him a good things or opposite of what he said, he got blocked and tell everyone it wasn't his bussiness. :v this is the funniest thing ive ever seen today. guy act like a woman who had her periods

btw, did anyone actually knew about how much helo in penerbal inventory? could the marines get their own helo squadron in the future?


----------



## Kansel

Is there any chance to procure F35 in this current MEF program? Maybe changing SU-35 into F-35?


----------



## Kansel

Lmao
https://international.sindonews.com...n-program-jet-tempur-korea-selatan-1574668810

*Prabowo Usul Bentuk Pasukan Gabungan Angkatan Darat se-ASEAN*
Agus Warsudi
Senin, 25 November 2019 - 12:51 WIB




Menhan Prabowo Subianto berfoto bersama seluruh petinggi Angkatan Darat negara-negara ASEAN di Bandung, Jawa Barat, Senin (25/11/2019). Foto/SINDOnews/Agus Warsudi


BANDUNG - Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto membuka 20th ASEAN Chief of Army Multilateral Meeting (ACAMM) atau Pertemuan Bilateral Pimpinan Angkatan Darat Negara-negara ASEAN ke-20/2019 di Trans Luxury Hotel, Jalan Gatot Subroto, Kota Bandung, Jawa Barat, Senin (25/11/2019).

Dalam sambutannya berbahasa Inggris, Prabowo mengatakan pertemuan ini sangat penting untuk merumuskan strategi pertahanan negara-negara ASEAN sekaligus memetakan ancaman dan tantangan ke depan. Kerja sama dan perdamaian di antara negara-negara di ASEAN sangat penting, terutama sikap saling memahami.
Baca Juga:

Fahri Hamzah Ungkap Alasan Banyak Menhan Berbagai Negara Temui Prabowo
Bertemu Prabowo, Menhan AS Sepakat Tingkatkan Kerja Sama Pertahanan


"Radikalisme dan terorisme merupakan tantangan dan ancaman kita bersama. Karena itu, harus ada kesamaan visi dan strategi untuk mengantisipasi ancaman ini," kata Prabowo. (Baca juga: Fahri Hamzah Ungkap Alasan Banyak Menhan Berbagai Negara Temui Prabowo)

Menhan berharap 20th ACAMM 2019 digelar sukses dan menghasilkan rumusan penting dalam mengantisipasi ancaman dan tantangan saat ini dan yang akan datang.

"Disadari atau tidak, suka ataupun tidak, ada pergerakan dinamis yang mengancam negara-negara di ASEAN. Maka dari itu, pertemuan ini diharapkan ada kerja sama yang baik antarnegara-negara ASEAN," ujar Menhan.

Pertemuan ini, kata Prabowo, sangat penting, terutama dalam memperkuat solidaritas dari antarnegara ASEAN. "Ancamannya sungguh nyata, dari kejahatan transnational, radikalisme, dan terutama terorisme," tutur Prabowo.

Prabowo Subianto juga mengucapkan selamat kepada Angkatan Darat Filipina yang berhasil membebaskan sendera dari kelompok bersenjata di Sulu, Filipina selatan.

"Mereka bisa membantu menyelamatkan warga asing (dari Indonesia) yang menjadi tawanan di Sulu, Filipina bagian selatan," ungkap mantan Danjen Kopassus ini.

Selain itu, ujar dia, selama ini negara-negara ASEAN telah banyak membantu masyarakat Indonesia. Terutama dalam hal membantu penanganan bencana yang terjadi di Indonesia. "Beberapa tahun terakhir, negara-negara ASEAN sahabat kita selalu siap membantu saat bencana," ujar Prabowo.

Hal yang menjadi prioritas, tutur Prabowo pada pertemuan ini adalah penanganan bersama terhadap ancaman bahaya terorisme.

"Saya amat berharap ada komunikasi yang baik antarnegara ASEAN apabila ada ancaman terorisme tersebut," tutur dia.

Prabowo juga meminta ACAMM ini bisa melahirkan pasukan bersama yang ini nanti bekerja sama dalam berbagai hal dengan tujuan misi kemanusiaan, pemberantasan, dan penanganan terorisme tersebut.

"Saya juga sangat menyukai motto acara ini, '_Together We Can_'. Kita kedepankan persahabatan, kerja sama untuk menjadikan masing-masing negara di ASEAN meningkatkan kesejahteraanya," kata dia.

Prabowo berharap melalui pertemuan ini akan tercipta perdamaian demi terciptanya stabilitas di masing-masing negara ASEAN. "Hanya saja perdamaian itu perlu memperhitungkan berbagai aspek semisal kewaspadaan, persiapan, dan komitmen dalam menjaga ketahanan negara. Ini demi kuatnya kedaulatan di masing-masing Negara ASEAN agar bisa lebih terus maju dan berkembang di masa yang akan datang," tegas Prabowo.

20th ACAMM berlangsung selama tiga hari dari Senin hingga Rabu (25-27/11/2019). ACAMM merupakan kegiatan yang diadakan demi mempersatukan visi dan misi para pemimpin Angkatan Darat semua negara yang tergabung di ASEAN.

Acara tersebut dihadiri KSAD Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa Kasad Indonesia, Asops KSAD Mayjen TNI M Fachrudin, Aspam KSAD Mayjen Santos G Matondang, Danjen Kopassus Mayjen TNI I Nyoman Cantiasa, serta KSAD dari sembilan negara, yakni Brunei Darussalam, Malaysia, Kamboja, Laos, Myanmar, Filipina, Singapura, Thailand, Vietnam.
(dam)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Navy conducts inaugural firing of shore-based 76 mm gun*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
25 November 2019
Follow

RSS


*Key Points*

The Indonesian Navy’s first shore-based naval gun has fired its inaugural shots
The facility will improve training efficiencies for the service, and provide a test platform for Indonesian defence industry players





Jane&#8217;s , which shows the Indonesian Navy&#8217;s shore-based 76 mm naval gun at Paiton, East Java. (Indonesian industry source)" style="-x-ignore: 1">A screenshot from a video provided to <I>Jane&#8217;s</I> , which shows the Indonesian Navy&#8217;s shore-based 76 mm naval gun at Paiton, East Java. (Indonesian industry source)

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) has conducted the first test firing of a shore-based 76 mm gun that has been installed at a newly built naval weapons range in Paiton, East Java.

The firing, which involved the discharge of five live rounds in quick succession, was conducted on 21 November against an inflatable radar reflective balloon located about 3.5 km out in the Madura Strait, military and industrial sources confirmed with _Jane’s_ on the same day.







To read the full article, Client Login
(114 of 405 words)

https://www.janes.com/article/92805...cts-inaugural-firing-of-shore-based-76-mm-gun

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 182

i like monday, yeaahh
A-1309 & TT-0204








        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*KRI Malahayati-362 Mid Life Modernization*



PT PAL INDONESIA
Surabaya, 25 November 2019. Program Mid Life Modernization (MLM) korvet KRI Malahayati-362 memasuki tahapan Commodore Inspection di dermaga PT PAL Indonesia (Persero). Commodore Inspection dipimpin oleh Kepala Pusat Kodifikasi Baranahan Kementerian Pertahanan RI Laksma TNI. Yos Sumiarsa, SE, M.Si. Commodore Inspection adalah inspeksi yang dilakukan untuk mengetahui hasil dari program MLM yang telah dilakukan, meliputi pengecekan semua item yang tercantum dalam kontrak MLM berjalan dengan baik. Sebelumnya pada tanggal 15-21 November 2019 KRI Malahayati-362 telah menjalani Sea Trial untuk menguji platform dan sewaco. PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) berhasil menyelesaikan kontrak yang terdiri dari 15 item modernisasi secara tepat waktu, tepat mutu, dan tepat guna. Modernisasi mencakup platform, sistem senjata dan komando (sewaco), termasuk modernisasi sistem pendorong kapal denga menggunakan combine diesel and diesel (CODAD) yang menjadikan lebih powerful, stabil dan ekonomis. Modernisasi juga dilakukan pada combat management system (CMS). Hal tersebut menunjukan kapasitas dan kapabilitas yang dimiliki oleh PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) dalam menjalankan proyek yang telah dipercayakan











with martadinata class, at time when millennium gun not installed yet





Uninstalled Exocet MM38 missiles




look at the size, so freakin big 120mm! Navy MBT.. 





installed new diesel MTU engine





new radar terma my guess type 4603 & Rigel RESM





new cabin interior





torpedo tube still there





reaching 24.3 knots, not bad





DORNA E-O FCS





Dorna Gun Fire Control System & Catiz Combat Management System-NAVANTIA





new rhib

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Kansel said:


> Is there any chance to procure F35 in this current MEF program? Maybe changing SU-35 into F-35?



SU 35 is a long range and heavy fighter that we need for war on the sea. Our possible conflict with other country is actually projected to happen on the sea if we see our latest border dispute in Ambalat and Natuna. Along with our SU 30, the platform can carry 1 brahmos missile that can blow up a frigate with single strike. The payment is also very soft since 50 % of it will use barter. The acquisition is also essential to keep our commitment with the Russian and learning trust vectoring engine technology.

I rather want our general to change the plan to buy 32 F 16 Block 70 with just 8 F 35. Buying F 35 is essential to see its effectiveness on the battle field since Australia buy 100 of them and Singapore possibly replace all their F 16 with this plane. The price is also not really different with F 16 Block 70. But I only support it if our financial commitment with Korean to build KFX/IFX is still being kept and respected.

And for large fighter acquisition, I want to say that we need to be patience and just wait for KFX/IFX program.


----------



## Being-Art

Indos said:


> SU 35 is a long range and heavy fighter that we need for war on the sea. Our possible conflict with other country is actually projected to happen on the sea if we see our latest border dispute in Ambalat and Natuna. Along with our SU 30, the platform can carry 1 brahmos missile that can blow up a frigate with single strike. The payment is also very soft since 50 % of it will use barter. The acquisition is also essential to keep our commitment with the Russian and learning trust vectoring engine technology.
> 
> I rather want our general to change the plan to buy 32 F 16 Block 70 with just 8 F 35. Buying F 35 is essential to see its effectiveness on the battle field since Australia buy 100 of them and Singapore possibly replace all their F 16 with this plane. The price is also not really different with F 16 Block 70. But I only support it if our financial commitment with Korean to build KFX/IFX is still being kept and respected.
> 
> And for large fighter acquisition, I want to say that we need to be patience and just wait for KFX/IFX program.


buying F-35A in small quantities will not be effective, unless you buy F-35A around 48 or 80 units of a complete package (the more unit you buy the cheaper the price, plus the full package (Weapons, training, and spare parts)) to replace all F-16. 

for now, buying 32 F-16 Block 72 Viper complete package to replace Hawk 100/200 has been the right decision, because Commonality is preferred so that maintenance and training are more flexible. and if there is sufficient funds, 23 F-16C/D Block 52ID (Block 32+) can be upgraded to F-16 Block 72

Hmm.., about our Su-27/30 Contracts in 3 Batchs, me and some other friend find discrepancies in the Contracts :





See?, the contract value when combined becomes ballooned. while Malaysia bought 18 units of Su-30MKM Growlerski full arm with offset Package for only $900 million, and Vietnam and Venezuela buy 12 Su-30MK2 for only $450-480 million

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Bought 36 or 48 F35 B, along with 3 unit LHD in class like America class or enlarged Izumo/Dokdo, an air arm of 12- 16 units per ship combined with long range AEW like wedgetail and land searched data system Raytheon Sentinel and long range ASW like Poseidon and being escorted with high performa AAW DESTROYER and ASW Frigates all within the scope of integrated data link system will be a lethal forces capable to twarth PLAN in around South China sea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Bought 36 or 48 F35 B, along with 3 unit LHD in class like America class or enlarged Izumo/Dokdo, an air arm of 12- 16 units per ship combined with long range AEW like wedgetail and land searched data system Raytheon Sentinel and long range ASW like Poseidon and being escorted with high performa AAW DESTROYER and ASW Frigates all within the scope of integrated data link system will be a lethal forces capable to twarth PLAN in around South China sea


Actually, i prefer some tactical AWACS to be placed on our future LHD for example crowsnest AWACS or EV-22.

Looking at Pal's LHD current specifications, per ship can carry 8-12 F35 (based on Trieste spec) but the design look a lot like mistral X America class 

Idk about destroyer plan on the future, but i think enlarged iver is much more cost efficient and cheap rather than buying brand new destroyer. 

Also a good progression for PATMAR , soon they're getting strategic MPA and i hope it was P8 (4-6 unit (?) ) I hope air force changing their SLAMMR into P8 post MEF

(CMIIW)





INDONESIA
*MENHAN AKAN UTAMAKAN BELANJA KAPAL PERANG DAN PESAWAT TEMPUR*
25 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Menhan Prabowo Subianto sejak awal memperingatkan kepada semua yang berada di bawah koordinasi Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) jangan main-main dengan pertahanan dan kedaulatan negara. Prabowo juga meminta kepada jajarannya tidak terlibat dalam praktik rente di sektor pertahanan, tidak boleh ada kebocoran di belanja alutsista dan hak-hak kesejahteraan prajurit TNI.

Dilansir dari laman _I News_ (25/ 11/ 2019), belanja alutsista akan diarahkan untuk perimbangan kekuatan pertahanan. Khususnya kapal perang Angkatan Laut, pesawat tempur Angkatan Udara dan Angkatan Darat.

“Menhan paham betul kondisi alutsista yang sudah baik harus ditingkatkan terus dan dimodernisasi tanpa henti,” ujar Staf Khusus Menhan Prabowo Subianto Bidang Komunikasi Publik dan Hubungan Antar Lembaga, Dahnil Anzar, di Jakarta, Senin (25/11/2019).

Menurutnya, Prabowo mereview secara langsung terkait harga dan spesifikasi belanja alutsista yang sudah dialokasi pada 2019 dan riview alokasi 2020 agar tepat sasaran, ekonomis, efisien dan efektif.

“Belanja pertahanan harus digunakan semaksimal mungkin untuk kepentingan menjaga kedaulatan NKRI dengan minimalisasi kebocoran,” katanya.

_Photo: KRI RE Martadinata 331 dalam RIMPAC 2018 (defence.pk)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Philip the Arab

Does anyone know how much longer Hawk 200s will be in service and if there will be overhaul/upgrade anytime soon?
@Indos


----------



## Nike

Philip the Arab said:


> Does anyone know how much longer Hawk 200s will be in service and if there will be overhaul/upgrade anytime soon?
> @Indos



They are fairly new, most came in early 2000 if not between 1999-2002, meanwhile our Hawk 53 being operated between 1980-2015, thats around 35 years, so expect the operational time of our Hawk 109/209 is around 35-40 year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Nike said:


> They are fairly new, most came in early 2000 if not between 1999-2002, meanwhile our Hawk 53 being operated between 1980-2015, thats around 35 years, so expect the operational time of our Hawk 109/209 is around 35-40 year


Well, if they are going to be in service for next 10-20 years they should receive armament upgrades. Indonesia should form partnership with other Muslim companies producing aircraft weapons like Turkey, UAE, Pakistan and try to get TOT for missiles and arm present, and future Indonesian platforms. A country with 1 trillion dollar nominal, and such a large population should develop industry as much as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## radialv

182 said:


> *KRI Malahayati-362 Mid Life Modernization*
> 
> 
> 
> PT PAL INDONESIA
> Surabaya, 25 November 2019. Program Mid Life Modernization (MLM) korvet KRI Malahayati-362 memasuki tahapan Commodore Inspection di dermaga PT PAL Indonesia (Persero). Commodore Inspection dipimpin oleh Kepala Pusat Kodifikasi Baranahan Kementerian Pertahanan RI Laksma TNI. Yos Sumiarsa, SE, M.Si. Commodore Inspection adalah inspeksi yang dilakukan untuk mengetahui hasil dari program MLM yang telah dilakukan, meliputi pengecekan semua item yang tercantum dalam kontrak MLM berjalan dengan baik. Sebelumnya pada tanggal 15-21 November 2019 KRI Malahayati-362 telah menjalani Sea Trial untuk menguji platform dan sewaco. PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) berhasil menyelesaikan kontrak yang terdiri dari 15 item modernisasi secara tepat waktu, tepat mutu, dan tepat guna. Modernisasi mencakup platform, sistem senjata dan komando (sewaco), termasuk modernisasi sistem pendorong kapal denga menggunakan combine diesel and diesel (CODAD) yang menjadikan lebih powerful, stabil dan ekonomis. Modernisasi juga dilakukan pada combat management system (CMS). Hal tersebut menunjukan kapasitas dan kapabilitas yang dimiliki oleh PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) dalam menjalankan proyek yang telah dipercayakan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with martadinata class, at time when millennium gun not installed yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uninstalled Exocet MM38 missiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at the size, so freakin big 120mm! Navy MBT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> installed new diesel MTU engine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new radar terma my guess type 4603 & Rigel RESM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new cabin interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> torpedo tube still there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reaching 24.3 knots, not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DORNA E-O FCS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dorna Gun Fire Control System & Catiz Combat Management System-NAVANTIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new rhib


KRI REM with Millenium Gun ....anyone have picture pliss


----------



## Indos

Philip the Arab said:


> Does anyone know how much longer Hawk 200s will be in service and if there will be overhaul/upgrade anytime soon?
> @Indos



There is Air Force plan to replace Hawk 200 with F 16 Block 70. But that plan hasnt been approved by Minister of Defense and Finance Minister. We need to wait for some time as we appointed a new MoD just recently. 

According to me, better to buy more T 50 Golden Eagle if we have enough money to prepare our pilot with 5 generation fighter after 2026. This acquisition will also enhance our strategic relation with South Korea in defense industry program. 

Some Hawk 200 have been undergone overhaul in Indonesia some years ago and Hawk 200/100 also already got some avionics upgrade from local company (Info Global). I project replacement will happen in the period of 2027-2033 with KFX/IFX fighter (If the program is successful and accordance with the plan). This plan is more rational and strategic since it will enhance our own defense industry so it will benefit us in a long term, and I am optimistic that our MoD will select this route, inshaAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Indos said:


> There is Air Force plan to replace Hawk 200 with F 16 Block 70. But that plan hasnt been approved by Minister of Defense and Finance Minister. We need to wait for some time as we appointed a new MoD just recently.


That is a good plan, F-16 Block 70s are some of the most capable 4th gen fighters on the planet.


Indos said:


> According to me, better to buy more T 50 Golden Eagle if we have enough money to prepare our pilot with 5 generation fighter after 2026. This acquisition will also enhance our strategic relation with South Korea in defense industry program.


That is also a good idea, if Indonesia could replace all Hawks in inventory with a T-50 variant armed with AMRAAMs, and hopefully cooperating with Muslim countries to arm them with weapons produced under TOT.


Indos said:


> Some Hawk 200 have been undergone overhaul in Indonesia some years ago and Hawk 200/100 also already got some avionics upgrade from local company (Info Global). I project replacement will happen in the period of 2027-2033 with KFX/IFX fighter (If the program is successful and accordance with the plan). This plan is more rational and strategic since it will enhance our own defense industry so it will benefit us in a long term, and I am optimistic that our MoD will select this route, inshaAllah.


InfoGlobal seems like a very promising company, I hope it will create avionics for whole aircraft produced by Indonesia soon Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Being-Art

Philip the Arab said:


> That is a good plan, F-16 Block 70s are some of the most capable 4th gen fighters on the planet.
> 
> That is also a good idea, if Indonesia could replace all Hawks in inventory with a T-50 variant armed with AMRAAMs, and hopefully cooperating with Muslim countries to arm them with weapons produced under TOT.
> 
> InfoGlobal seems like a very promising company, I hope it will create avionics for whole aircraft produced by Indonesia soon Inshallah.





Indos said:


> There is Air Force plan to replace Hawk 200 with F 16 Block 70. But that plan hasnt been approved by Minister of Defense and Finance Minister. We need to wait for some time as we appointed a new MoD just recently.
> 
> According to me, better to buy more T 50 Golden Eagle if we have enough money to prepare our pilot with 5 generation fighter after 2026. This acquisition will also enhance our strategic relation with South Korea in defense industry program.
> 
> Some Hawk 200 have been undergone overhaul in Indonesia some years ago and Hawk 200/100 also already got some avionics upgrade from local company (Info Global). I project replacement will happen in the period of 2027-2033 with KFX/IFX fighter (If the program is successful and accordance with the plan). This plan is more rational and strategic since it will enhance our own defense industry so it will benefit us in a long term, and I am optimistic that our MoD will select this route, inshaAllah.


TA-50 or FA-50 golden Eagle more precisely for LIFT squadron, according to plan, 21 units of aircraft are needed (one of them to replace one T-50i that crashed a few years ago). so that when combined with existing T-50 aircraft (hopefully got upgrade), the total number will be 36 units or 3 minimum Squadron (12 units each minimum Squadron)

Oh yeah, my friend also said that even though Hawk 100/200 was younger than F-16A/B Block 15 OCU and F-16C/D Block 52ID, but its role as a multirole fighter was indeed less qualified. so that's the reason why buying 32 F-16 new variants rather than T-50 variants to replace the Hawk .


----------



## Philip the Arab

Being-Art said:


> TA-50 or FA-50 golden Eagle more precisely for LIFT squadron, according to plan, 21 units of aircraft are needed (one of them to replace one T-50i that crashed a few years ago). so that when combined with existing T-50 aircraft (hopefully got upgrade), the total number will be 36 units or 3 minimum Squadron (12 units each minimum Squadron)


To replace Hawk completely or complement?


----------



## Being-Art

Philip the Arab said:


> To replace Hawk completely or complement?


Completely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Being-Art said:


> Completely


Well, Indonesia needs to develop indigenous missiles, or with cooperation with Turkey, UAE, and Pakistan. Indonesia is a very large country.


----------



## Kansel

*Sukhoi TNI AU Terlihat Telah Dilengkapi Jammer*

26 November 2019





Pesawat Flanker TNI AU dengan jammer Belspetsvneshtechnika Veresk (photo : IMFNG)

Kemarin netizen ramai memperbincangkan mengenai foto pesawat Sukhoi TNI AU yang sudah menggotong peralatan yang tercantol di sayapnya. Peralatan ini tak lain adalah jammer (pengacak).

Sebagaimana diberitakan oleh majalah Angkasa pada bulan April 2017, dua pesawat Flanker TNI AU akan dilengkapi dengan jammer pod untuk tujuan peperangan elektronika. Dua pesawat yang dimaksud adalah pesawat Sukhoi yang sedang dilakukan pemeliharaan tingkat berat di Belarusia. 




Jammer Veresk diproduksi oleh Belspetsvneshtechnika, Belarusia (photo : bsvt)

Akhir Juli 2019 lalu memang datang 2 pesawat Sukhoi dari Belarusia, yaitu Su-30MK seri yang pertama diterima Indonesia dari Rusia yaitu TS-3001 san TS-3002, rupanya di kedua pesawat inilah jammer tersebut dipasang.

Melihat dari foto yang ada, jammer tersebut dapat dipastikan adalah "Veresk" yang diproduksi oleh perusahaan Belarusia Belspetsvneshtechnika, Veresk merupakan active jammer untuk melindungi pesawat dari rudal berpemandu radar presisi.





"Veresk" active jammer bersifat mentransmisikan kembali sinyal secara aktif. Prinsip operasinya adalah : jammer menerima sinyal radar-probing yang berasal dari sarana fire control systems musuh; menganalisis sinyal-sinyal ini; memodifikasi amplitudo, frekuensi, fase dan modulasi polarisasi dan mentransmisikan kembali sinyal yang telah dimodifikasi.
Sistem Veresk terdiri dari dua pod 80 kg yang dipasangkan masing-masing pada cantelan di kedua sisi sayap pesawat dan sistem akan menghubungkan kedua pod ini melalui panel kokpit dan peralatan kontrol lainnya.



Jammer Veresk diproduksi oleh Belspetsvneshtechnika, Belarusia (photo : bsvt)
Pengacauan Veresk berlangsung secara otomatis, oleh karenanya disebut jammer aktif. "Veresk" mengukur parameter sinyal probing yang diterima yang dihasilkan oleh fire control system musuh dan menganalisis lingkungan elektronik, mengenali jenis radar musuh yang menyala dan memilih masing-masing ECM (Electronic Counter Measure).

Dengan jamming ini pesawat musuh akan sulit menentukan koordinat, sehingga tidak dapat mengunci sasaran. Veresk juga mampu mengacaukan sistem pelacakan pada pesawat musuh, sehingga mereka melacak sasaran yang salah. Veresk juga mempu mengacaukan sistem tracking, dan membuat sasaran palsu yang dapat dibaca oleh sensor radar musuh. Veresk juga membantu melepaskan diri dari kuncian, menggunakan satu atau dua active jammer countermeasure .





Detail Jammer Belspetsvneshtechnika Veresk (photo : bsvt)

Pod jammer Veresk menurut Jane's sudah diprogram mampu membaca sistem pesawat barat dan timur termasuk di dalamnya MiG series, Su series, F series, Mirage, Typhoon maupun F-22. Dengan demikian pod ini mampu mengacaukan rudal R series, AIM series, termasuk MICA dan Meteor. Juga mampu mengacaukan radar darat ke udara dari S-300P hingga MM-104 Patriot.

Veresk jammer beroperasi pada pita G, H, I, dan J, dengan daya pemancar maksimum 40 dBm dan sensitivitas penerima antara -65 dan -55 dBm. Sektor jamming adalah 45° di azimuth dan di ketinggian 30° di depan dan di belakang pesawat.

Kehadiran dua pesawat Sukhoi dengan peralatan jammer aktif ini sangat ditunggu, sehingga ke depan, gugus tugas pesawat temput TNI AU dapat dikawal dengan pesawat ini untuk melindunginya dari serangan rudal ataupun untuk menghindari pelacakan saat menjalankan misi.





























*26 November 2019*



Pesawat Flanker TNI AU dengan jammer Belspetsvneshtechnika Veresk (photo : IMFNG)

Kemarin netizen ramai memperbincangkan mengenai foto pesawat Sukhoi TNI AU yang sudah menggotong peralatan yang tercantol di sayapnya. Peralatan ini tak lain adalah jammer (pengacak).

Sebagaimana diberitakan oleh majalah Angkasa pada bulan April 2017, dua pesawat Flanker TNI AU akan dilengkapi dengan jammer pod untuk tujuan peperangan elektronika. Dua pesawat yang dimaksud adalah pesawat Sukhoi yang sedang dilakukan pemeliharaan tingkat berat di Belarusia. 





Jammer Veresk diproduksi oleh Belspetsvneshtechnika, Belarusia (photo : bsvt)

Akhir Juli 2019 lalu memang datang 2 pesawat Sukhoi dari Belarusia, yaitu Su-30MK seri yang pertama diterima Indonesia dari Rusia yaitu TS-3001 san TS-3002, rupanya di kedua pesawat inilah jammer tersebut dipasang.

Melihat dari foto yang ada, jammer tersebut dapat dipastikan adalah "Veresk" yang diproduksi oleh perusahaan Belarusia Belspetsvneshtechnika, Veresk merupakan active jammer untuk melindungi pesawat dari rudal berpemandu radar presisi.





"Veresk" active jammer bersifat mentransmisikan kembali sinyal secara aktif. Prinsip operasinya adalah : jammer menerima sinyal radar-probing yang berasal dari sarana fire control systems musuh; menganalisis sinyal-sinyal ini; memodifikasi amplitudo, frekuensi, fase dan modulasi polarisasi dan mentransmisikan kembali sinyal yang telah dimodifikasi.
Sistem Veresk terdiri dari dua pod 80 kg yang dipasangkan masing-masing pada cantelan di kedua sisi sayap pesawat dan sistem akan menghubungkan kedua pod ini melalui panel kokpit dan peralatan kontrol lainnya.



Jammer Veresk diproduksi oleh Belspetsvneshtechnika, Belarusia (photo : bsvt)
Pengacauan Veresk berlangsung secara otomatis, oleh karenanya disebut jammer aktif. "Veresk" mengukur parameter sinyal probing yang diterima yang dihasilkan oleh fire control system musuh dan menganalisis lingkungan elektronik, mengenali jenis radar musuh yang menyala dan memilih masing-masing ECM (Electronic Counter Measure).

Dengan jamming ini pesawat musuh akan sulit menentukan koordinat, sehingga tidak dapat mengunci sasaran. Veresk juga mampu mengacaukan sistem pelacakan pada pesawat musuh, sehingga mereka melacak sasaran yang salah. Veresk juga mempu mengacaukan sistem tracking, dan membuat sasaran palsu yang dapat dibaca oleh sensor radar musuh. Veresk juga membantu melepaskan diri dari kuncian, menggunakan satu atau dua active jammer countermeasure .





Detail Jammer Belspetsvneshtechnika Veresk (photo : bsvt)

Pod jammer Veresk menurut Jane's sudah diprogram mampu membaca sistem pesawat barat dan timur termasuk di dalamnya MiG series, Su series, F series, Mirage, Typhoon maupun F-22. Dengan demikian pod ini mampu mengacaukan rudal R series, AIM series, termasuk MICA dan Meteor. Juga mampu mengacaukan radar darat ke udara dari S-300P hingga MM-104 Patriot.

Veresk jammer beroperasi pada pita G, H, I, dan J, dengan daya pemancar maksimum 40 dBm dan sensitivitas penerima antara -65 dan -55 dBm. Sektor jamming adalah 45° di azimuth dan di ketinggian 30° di depan dan di belakang pesawat.

Kehadiran dua pesawat Sukhoi dengan peralatan jammer aktif ini sangat ditunggu, sehingga ke depan, gugus tugas pesawat temput TNI AU dapat dikawal dengan pesawat ini untuk melindunginya dari serangan rudal ataupun untuk menghindari pelacakan saat menjalankan misi.

(Defense Studies)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## HellFireIndo

Philip the Arab said:


> Well, Indonesia needs to develop indigenous missiles, or with cooperation with Turkey, UAE, and Pakistan. Indonesia is a very large country.


Rumor said that for Aerospace products, we're leaning more to South Korea, as we already have significant ties with them in Navy and Air Force techs. The next one would be Turkey, they are also a rising star in term of defense industry but unfortunately, they are in difficult situation atm so it's not that clear how the government will continue their cooperation with Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Its only my rants again and again 

PT PINDAD , PT LEN, PT dahana, Bharata heavy industry and PT PAL should trying to diver their main business core, they should approach multi companies like General Dynamic land systems, Raytheon, MBDA, Thales, Naval Group or BAE system and trying to snatch supplier projects for their main product spare parts, component and software system this way our military industry will engage in hulu to hilir stream line of military products not only working as the seller of "platform" which all of the single spare parts and component must be imported from aboard , this cant do at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Home / detikNews / Berita
Selasa 26 November 2019, 12:14 WIB

*Tiba di Turki, Prabowo Akan Bahas Kerja Sama Industri Alutsista*
*Rolando Fransiscus Sihombing* - detikNews





Prabowo Subianto (Lamhot Aritonang/detikcom)
*Jakarta *- Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto bersama rombongan Kemenhan telah tiba di Turki dalam agenda kunjungan bilateral. Prabowo diagendakan akan bertemu dengan Menteri Pertahanan Turki.

"Pak Prabowo dan rombongan baru mendarat di Turki," kata Staf Khusus Menteri Pertahanan Bidang Komunikasi Publik dan Hubungan Antar-Lembaga, Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak, kepada wartawan, Selasa (26/11/2019).

*Baca juga: *Menhan Prabowo Terbang ke Turki Malam Ini

Dahnil mengatakan Prabowo akan bertemu dan mengikuti rapat dengan Menteri Pertahanan Turki. Dalam rapat tersebut, Prabowo akan membahas kerja sama industri alutsista.

"Kerja sama bilateral pertahanan Turki dan Indonesia, beliau akan _meeting_ secara bilateral dengan Menteri Pertahanan Turki, termasuk terkait kerja sama industri alutsista," ujar Dahnil.

*Baca juga: *Prabowo Ingatkan Ancaman Terorisme di Hadapan Delegasi Militer ASEAN

Sebelum bertolak ke Turki, Prabowo menghadiri ASEAN Chiefs of Army Multilateral Meeting (ACAMM) ke-20 yang digelar di Trans Luxury Hotel, Jalan Gatot Soebroto, Kota Bandung, Senin (25/11). Dalam kesempatan ini, Prabowo berbicara tentang ancaman bagi negara-negara di ASEAN.

"Disadari atau tidak, suka atau tidak, ada pergerakan dinamis yang mengancam negara-negara di ASEAN," ucap Prabowo dalam pidatonya.

Ada tiga ancaman yang dimaksud Prabowo terhadap negara-negara ASEAN. Ketiganya adalah kejahatan transnasional, radikalisme, dan terorisme.

"Ancamannya sungguh nyata, dari kejahatan transnasional, radikalisme, dan terutama terorisme. Maka dari itu, saya amat berharap adanya komunikasi yang baik dari negara-negara ASEAN apabila ada ancaman terorisme tersebut," katanya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Harga Tank Pemadam Kebakaran PT Pindad Capai Rp 30 Miliar*
Selasa, 26 November 2019 | 14:43 WIB
_




KOMPAS.COM/ARI MAULANA KARANG
Tank pemadam kebakaran produksi PT Pindad sedang diujicobakan fungsi fire fighting, Selasa (26/11/2019) di ruas jalan by pass Cipanas Garut yang masih dalam proses pembangunan
Penulis: Kontributor Garut, Ari Maulana Karang
| 
Editor: David Oliver Purba
GARUT, KOMPAS.com – PT Pindad tengah melakukan uji coba prototype tank pemadam kebakaran di Garut, Selasa (26/11/2019).

Pengembangan tank pemadam kebakaran yang merupakan hasil kerjasama dengan Rusia tersebut, menggunakan tank pengangkut personel militer yang dibuat oleh Rusia dengan jenis GPM.

Ujang Sakiman, bagian Riset dan Pengembangan Kendaraan khusus PT Pindad mengungkapkan, sudah ada pesanan dari pemerintah maupun swasta.

Rencananya, PT Pindad akan memproduksi secara massal dan dijual tank tersebut ke pasaran pada awal tahun 2020.

Baca juga: Gandeng Rusia, Pindad Kembangkan Tank Pemadam Kebakaran

Harga tank pemadam kebakaran yang dikembangkan PT Pindad ini, menurut Ujang, bisa mencapai Rp 30 miliar satu unitnya.

Pihaknya pun sudah berkomunikasi dengan Badan Nasional Penanggulangan Bencana (BNPB) dan pemerintah pusat untuk pemanfaatan kendaraan ini.

“Kita mengembangkan dua kendaraan, satu dengan roda ban dan roda rantai (tank). Kalau yang roda rantai harganya sekitar Rp 30 miliar, kalau yang roda ban harganya sekitar Rp 3 miliar, itu sudah 4x4 truknya,” ujar Ujang.

Hasil dari ujicoba tank ini akan digunakan untuk pengembangan hingga akhirnya bisa dijual bebas di pasaran.

“Sekarang ujicoba mobility dan fire fightingnya dulu,” ujar dia.

Tank milik Pindad ini bisa digunakan untuk menembus kebakaran di hutan.

https://amp.kompas.com/regional/rea...emadam-kebakaran-pt-pindad-capai-rp-30-miliar

2,1 million US dollar for each mtlb? _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bad sector

Nike said:


> *Harga Tank Pemadam Kebakaran PT Pindad Capai Rp 30 Miliar*
> Selasa, 26 November 2019 | 14:43 WIB
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KOMPAS.COM/ARI MAULANA KARANG
> Tank pemadam kebakaran produksi PT Pindad sedang diujicobakan fungsi fire fighting, Selasa (26/11/2019) di ruas jalan by pass Cipanas Garut yang masih dalam proses pembangunan
> Penulis: Kontributor Garut, Ari Maulana Karang
> |
> Editor: David Oliver Purba
> GARUT, KOMPAS.com – PT Pindad tengah melakukan uji coba prototype tank pemadam kebakaran di Garut, Selasa (26/11/2019).
> 
> Pengembangan tank pemadam kebakaran yang merupakan hasil kerjasama dengan Rusia tersebut, menggunakan tank pengangkut personel militer yang dibuat oleh Rusia dengan jenis GPM.
> 
> Ujang Sakiman, bagian Riset dan Pengembangan Kendaraan khusus PT Pindad mengungkapkan, sudah ada pesanan dari pemerintah maupun swasta.
> 
> Rencananya, PT Pindad akan memproduksi secara massal dan dijual tank tersebut ke pasaran pada awal tahun 2020.
> 
> Baca juga: Gandeng Rusia, Pindad Kembangkan Tank Pemadam Kebakaran
> 
> Harga tank pemadam kebakaran yang dikembangkan PT Pindad ini, menurut Ujang, bisa mencapai Rp 30 miliar satu unitnya.
> 
> Pihaknya pun sudah berkomunikasi dengan Badan Nasional Penanggulangan Bencana (BNPB) dan pemerintah pusat untuk pemanfaatan kendaraan ini.
> 
> “Kita mengembangkan dua kendaraan, satu dengan roda ban dan roda rantai (tank). Kalau yang roda rantai harganya sekitar Rp 30 miliar, kalau yang roda ban harganya sekitar Rp 3 miliar, itu sudah 4x4 truknya,” ujar Ujang.
> 
> Hasil dari ujicoba tank ini akan digunakan untuk pengembangan hingga akhirnya bisa dijual bebas di pasaran.
> 
> “Sekarang ujicoba mobility dan fire fightingnya dulu,” ujar dia.
> 
> Tank milik Pindad ini bisa digunakan untuk menembus kebakaran di hutan.
> 
> https://amp.kompas.com/regional/rea...emadam-kebakaran-pt-pindad-capai-rp-30-miliar
> 
> 2,1 million US dollar for each mtlb? _



Why have pindad use MTLB chasis for this fire fighter vehicle, why don't they convert one of the obsolete tank, taken from our inventory?


----------



## Nike

bad sector said:


> Why have pindad use MTLB chasis for this fire fighter vehicle, why don't they convert one of the obsolete tank, taken from our inventory?



Because we dont have many "free in inventory " obsolote tank to begin with, what can you expect from our army inventory when even regular units still sporting ferret and Saracen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

Nike said:


> *Harga Tank Pemadam Kebakaran PT Pindad Capai Rp 30 Miliar*
> Selasa, 26 November 2019 | 14:43 WIB
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KOMPAS.COM/ARI MAULANA KARANG
> Tank pemadam kebakaran produksi PT Pindad sedang diujicobakan fungsi fire fighting, Selasa (26/11/2019) di ruas jalan by pass Cipanas Garut yang masih dalam proses pembangunan
> Penulis: Kontributor Garut, Ari Maulana Karang
> |
> Editor: David Oliver Purba
> GARUT, KOMPAS.com – PT Pindad tengah melakukan uji coba prototype tank pemadam kebakaran di Garut, Selasa (26/11/2019).
> 
> Pengembangan tank pemadam kebakaran yang merupakan hasil kerjasama dengan Rusia tersebut, menggunakan tank pengangkut personel militer yang dibuat oleh Rusia dengan jenis GPM.
> 
> Ujang Sakiman, bagian Riset dan Pengembangan Kendaraan khusus PT Pindad mengungkapkan, sudah ada pesanan dari pemerintah maupun swasta.
> 
> Rencananya, PT Pindad akan memproduksi secara massal dan dijual tank tersebut ke pasaran pada awal tahun 2020.
> 
> Baca juga: Gandeng Rusia, Pindad Kembangkan Tank Pemadam Kebakaran
> 
> Harga tank pemadam kebakaran yang dikembangkan PT Pindad ini, menurut Ujang, bisa mencapai Rp 30 miliar satu unitnya.
> 
> Pihaknya pun sudah berkomunikasi dengan Badan Nasional Penanggulangan Bencana (BNPB) dan pemerintah pusat untuk pemanfaatan kendaraan ini.
> 
> “Kita mengembangkan dua kendaraan, satu dengan roda ban dan roda rantai (tank). Kalau yang roda rantai harganya sekitar Rp 30 miliar, kalau yang roda ban harganya sekitar Rp 3 miliar, itu sudah 4x4 truknya,” ujar Ujang.
> 
> Hasil dari ujicoba tank ini akan digunakan untuk pengembangan hingga akhirnya bisa dijual bebas di pasaran.
> 
> “Sekarang ujicoba mobility dan fire fightingnya dulu,” ujar dia.
> 
> Tank milik Pindad ini bisa digunakan untuk menembus kebakaran di hutan.
> 
> https://amp.kompas.com/regional/rea...emadam-kebakaran-pt-pindad-capai-rp-30-miliar
> 
> 2,1 million US dollar for each mtlb? _



I don't know how, but the left track is broken


----------



## Nike

Var Dracon said:


> I don't know how, but the left track is broken



Look like not much problem, track is the easy to be repaired

*Indonesia to discuss defense cooperation with Turkey*
*Minister Prabowo Subianto to meet his Turkish counterpart Hulusi Akar in Ankara on Tuesday*
Erric Permana |25.11.2019




Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto ( FILE PHOTO - Anadolu Agency )

JAKARTA

Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto will pay a working visit to Turkey late Monday, said an official.

Subianto is scheduled to meet Turkish Defense Minister Hulusi Akar in Ankara on Tuesday, said Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak, the minister’s special staff for public communication.

"They will talk about the cooperation in defense industry and other defense sectors between the two countries," Simanjuntak told Anadolu Agency.

Subianto will also attend some events and meetings in Istanbul with Akar and other government officials.

Jakarta and Ankara have had strong relations in boosting defense industry.

Indonesian military products manufacturer PT Pindad and Turkish armored vehicle producer FNSS signed an agreement in 2015 to manufacture medium tank prototypes.

The design phase started in February 2016 and the tank was introduced to the public during the Indo Defense Exhibition in November of the same year.

The two countries had also collaborated in procurement of Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs).

The Turkish Aerospace Industry had joined the bidding for the UAVs last year, but the results have not been decided yet.

Anadolu Agency website contains only a portion of the news stories offered to subscribers in the AA News Broadcasting System (HAS), and in summarized form
https://www.aa.com.tr/en/asia-pacific/indonesia-to-discuss-defense-cooperation-with-turkey/1654679#

Mt lb fire fighting vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Don't we have rhan-122 already? Why we need to test it on slovakia anyway?

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

HellFireIndo said:


> Rumor said that for Aerospace products, we're leaning more to South Korea, as we already have significant ties with them in Navy and Air Force techs. The next one would be Turkey, they are also a rising star in term of defense industry but unfortunately, they are in difficult situation atm so it's not that clear how the government will continue their cooperation with Turkey.


UAE could also be good partner for future if it can develop more systems. Halcon systems, a country from UAE won a 1 billion dollar contract which puts it pretty high on list of missile manufacturers solely from that one contract. If Indonesia could get TOT it could arm future platforms, and upgrades.


















https://halcon.edgegroup.ae/products
See more here if you want.
https://www.arabianbusiness.com/tec...-uaes-new-defence-giant-inks-1bn-weapons-deal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

radialv said:


> KRI REM with Millenium Gun ....anyone have picture pliss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Being-Art

Philip the Arab said:


> Well, Indonesia needs to develop indigenous missiles, or with cooperation with Turkey, UAE, and Pakistan. Indonesia is a very large country.


Hmm. there are several defense equipment that are produced and developed by Turkey itself, especially A2A missiles and Surface to Air Missiles. For the anti-ship missile, Atmaca, was also successfully tested and will be used to replace the Harpoon, although the Atmaca missile still uses the Safran TRI40 microturbo used on the Exocet MM40 Block 3






based on the picture above, so the Turkish defense industry can already be said to be mature enough to be developed further

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

Being-Art said:


> Hmm. there are several defense equipment that are produced and developed by Turkey itself, especially A2A missiles and Surface to Air Missiles. For the anti-ship missile, Atmaca, was also successfully tested and will be used to replace the Harpoon, although the Atmaca missile still uses the Safran TRI40 microturbo used on the Exocet MM40 Block 3
> 
> View attachment 591649
> 
> 
> based on the picture above, so the Turkish defense industry can already be said to be mature enough to be developed further


Definitely.


----------



## Indos

Indonesian F 16 fire Maverick missile. Banyuwangi 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*AARM 2019 DITUTUP*
26 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_KSAD Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa (kanan) saat menyerahkan piala kepada pemenang lomba tembak ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet (AARM) 2019. (DOK.Dispenad TNI)_

Kepala Staf Angkatan Darah (KSAD) Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa resmi menutup pelaksanaan kegiatan lomba tembak ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet (AARM) 2019 yang digelar di Pusdikif, Cipatat, Kabupaten Bandung Barat (KBB), Jawa Barat.

Dilansir dari laman _Detik_ (26/ 11/ 2019), Ajang adu kemampuan tembak antar tentara di 10 negara di ASEAN ini digelar sejak tanggal 19 – 26 November. Menurut Andika, AARM 2019 bukan hanya ajang perlombaan semata, namun juga menjadi momen merekatkan persahabatan antara kesatuan di ASEAN.

Hal itu dibuktikan dengan format tanding yang menekankan kerja sama antar prajurit yang berbeda negara.

“Biasanya masing-masing negara jadi kompetitor. Tapi tahun ini tidak, karena perwakilan penembak dari tiap negara digabung jadi 1 tim yang dibagi ke 4 tim, semua negara bekerja sama,” ujar Andika saat ditemui usai penutupan AARM 2019, Selasa (26/11/2019).

Sebelumnya, dominasi Indonesia dalam gelaran AARM sempat dikeluhkan oleh peserta AARM lainnya. “Testimoni langsung dari tiap KSAD dari 10 negara ASEAN, memang Indonesia terlalu mendominasi selama 13 tahun terakhir,” ucapnya.

Tahun ini, kata Andika, semua negara memiliki peluang yang sama untuk membawa kebanggaan ke negara mereka masing-masing.

“Tentara mereka bisa pulang dengan bangga, membawa piala. Karena sistem yang kita ubah, yang penting kita bekerja sama untuk meraih satu tujuan, sesuai tema Together We Can,” kata Andika.

Materi yang diperlombakan pada AARM 29/2019 ini sebanyak empat materi yakni _rifle_ (senapan), pistol putra dan putri, _carbine_ (Karaben) dan _machine gun_ (senjata otomatis) dan dibagi lagi menjadi 15 kategori perlombaan.

Tim Alligator keluar sebagai juara umum dengan 6 trofi, 33 medali emas, 26 medali perak dan 21 medali perunggu, disusul posisi kedua Tim Bear dengan raihan 6 trofi, 32 medali emas, 33 medali perak dan 6 medali perunggu.

Sedangkan posisi ketiga ditempati Tim Cheetah dengan torehan 2 trofi, 11 medali emas, 11 medali perak dan 41 medali perunggu dan posisi keempat diraih Tim Dragon dengan torehan 1 trofi, 10 medali emas, 16 medali perak dan 18 medali perunggu.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


----------



## Nike

Ada gitu kontes yg diubah formatnya gara gara dominasi satu pihak yg keterlaluan, kalo kek. Gitu Asian games harusnya dirubah juga formatnya krn ada China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

our neighbour just receive their new toys 






if i remember AL also consider attack helicopter for their marine asset , is it going to be AH-1Z or just an armed medium helicopter like dauphin or AW-109 ?


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> our neighbour just receive their new toys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i remember AL also consider attack helicopter for their marine asset , is it going to be AH-1Z or just an armed medium helicopter like dauphin or AW-109 ?


Better focus on the Apaches first


----------



## Soman45

Guys is it true the Iver contract will be sign next year? so we can expect this year's end there are no contract signing?


----------



## Kansel

HellFireIndo said:


> Better focus on the Apaches first


Its because there's plan for navy attack helicopter


----------



## HellFireIndo

Kansel said:


> Its because there's plan for navy attack helicopter


AH-1Z would be the obvious choice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*Dari Gatari Hingga Pesanan TNI AD, Bell Dan PT DI Rayakan Pengiriman Bell-412 Ke-70*
indomiliter | 27/11/2019 | Berita Matra Darat, Berita Update Alutsista, Helikopter | No Comments
FacebookTwitterWhatsAppLineCopy LinkEmail




_Dari kiri ke kanan: David Sale, Managing Director, Asia Pacific, Bell, Gatot Mulia Pribadi, VP Business Development and Marketing PT DI, dan Ibnu Bintarto, VP Aircraft Sales PT DI_

Menjadi pemasok kekuatan alutsista TNI tentu merupakan sebuah kebanggaan bagi manufaktur, seperti pada hari, 27 November 2019, Bell Textron Inc dan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) merayakan pengiriman helikopter ke-70 di Indonesia. Momen ini ditandai dengan pengiriman helikopter ke-70 berupa Bell-412 EPI (_Enhanced Performance Integrated_) dari Bell Textron kepada PT DI, dimana helikopter tersebut merupakan pesanan dari Kementerian Pertahanan untuk kebutuhan Puspenerbad TNI AD.

*Baca juga: Inilah Keunggulan Bell-412 EPI, Helikopter Serbu yang Dipesan Kemhan untuk TNI AD*

Kepada Indomiliter.com, Gatot Mulia Pribadi, VP Business Development and Marketing PT DI menyebutkan, bahwa total ada sembilan unit Bell-412 EPI yang dipesan untuk TNI AD. “Dua unit kini sudah berada di depo logistik PT DI di Bandung, sementara tujuh unit lainnya sedang dalam proses pengiriman ke Indonesia dari Amerika Serikat,” ujar Gatot Mulia.

Secara keseluruhan, Bell-412 dalam berbagai varian telah diproduksi dan diserahkan oleh PT DI sebanyak 63 unit. Pengguna helikopter angkut sedang ini utamanya adalah TNI AD, TNI AL dan Polri. Sehingga jika nantinya kesembilan Bell-412 EPI telah diserahkan, maka populasi keluarga Bell-412 dari PT DI mencapai 72 unit.





_Bell-412 EPI di Singapore AirShow 2018_
“Dari sejarahnya, PT DI (d/h PT IPTN) menyerahkan unit perdana Bell-412 kepada Gatari Air Service pada tahun 1989, dimana sebelumnya sejak 1983 telah ada kesepakatan kerja sama antara PT IPTN dan Bell untuk produksi beberapa suku cadang,” ujar Ibnu Bintarto, VP Aircraft Sales PT DI dalam acara seremoni di Hotel Shangrila, Jakarta.

Meski sebagian besar keluarga Bell-412 di Indonesia digunakan untuk kebutuhan militer, namun dari catatan PT DI, maskapai charter seperti Gatari, Airfast/Freeport, Geocon, Trigana, NUH, Derazona dan Transindo juga merupakan pengguna Bell-412 keluaran PT DI, atau akrab disebut NBell-412. Bahkan BUMN, PT PLN tercatat sebagai pengguna Bell-412 pada tahun 1994.

Kiprah Bell sendiri di Indonesia sudah cukup lama, seperti di era 60 dan 70-an TNI AD dan TNI AU menggunakan varian Bell-205 dan Bell-204, yang notabene merupakan generasi awal dari Bell-412 series.





_NBell-412 EP TNI AD_
Bila di total, sejak beridri pada tahun 1976 sampai saat ini, PT DI telah menyerahkan 253 helikopter dari berbagai jenis dan tipe. Sementara produksian pesawat sayap tetapnya mencapai 195 unit.

*Baca juga: NBell-412 SP/HP/EP: – Tulang Punggung Kavaleri Udara TNI AD*

Bagaimana dengan detail pesanan, kemampuan helikopter, persenjataan dan jadwal pengiriman kesembilan Bell-412 EPI untuk TNI AD? Akan kami turunkan pada berita selanjutnya. *(Haryo Adjie)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

sri Mulyani curhat udah ada yang minta duit ke dia buat beli pesawat tempur dan sebut nama Prabowo, gila baru kurang dari sebulan Prabowo udah ngelobby bu Sri 




"Ada yang minta jalan macet diselesaikan, ada yang ingin internet itu ada, ada yang ingin akses air bersih harusnya ada di semua pelosok, ada yang minta supaya pesawat tempur kita bagus. Jadi everybody say penting," ucap wanita yang kerap disapa Ani ini.

_Baca juga: Ketua Apindo: Pengusaha Properti Ciputra Meninggal Dunia di Singapura

"Sosial penting, jurnal, kesehatan, pendidikan, apalagi sekarang ada Mas Nadiem penting banget, Menteri PUPR penting, Menteri Pak Prabowo penting banget. Semuanya penting," kata Ani....._

https://amp.kompas.com/money/read/2...ni-kalau-ketemu-saya-minta-duit-melulu-jangan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Home / detikNews / Berita
> Selasa 26 November 2019, 12:14 WIB
> 
> *Tiba di Turki, Prabowo Akan Bahas Kerja Sama Industri Alutsista*
> *Rolando Fransiscus Sihombing* - detikNews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prabowo Subianto (Lamhot Aritonang/detikcom)
> *Jakarta *- Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto bersama rombongan Kemenhan telah tiba di Turki dalam agenda kunjungan bilateral. Prabowo diagendakan akan bertemu dengan Menteri Pertahanan Turki.
> 
> "Pak Prabowo dan rombongan baru mendarat di Turki," kata Staf Khusus Menteri Pertahanan Bidang Komunikasi Publik dan Hubungan Antar-Lembaga, Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak, kepada wartawan, Selasa (26/11/2019).
> 
> *Baca juga: *Menhan Prabowo Terbang ke Turki Malam Ini
> 
> Dahnil mengatakan Prabowo akan bertemu dan mengikuti rapat dengan Menteri Pertahanan Turki. Dalam rapat tersebut, Prabowo akan membahas kerja sama industri alutsista.
> 
> "Kerja sama bilateral pertahanan Turki dan Indonesia, beliau akan _meeting_ secara bilateral dengan Menteri Pertahanan Turki, termasuk terkait kerja sama industri alutsista," ujar Dahnil.
> 
> *Baca juga: *Prabowo Ingatkan Ancaman Terorisme di Hadapan Delegasi Militer ASEAN
> 
> Sebelum bertolak ke Turki, Prabowo menghadiri ASEAN Chiefs of Army Multilateral Meeting (ACAMM) ke-20 yang digelar di Trans Luxury Hotel, Jalan Gatot Soebroto, Kota Bandung, Senin (25/11). Dalam kesempatan ini, Prabowo berbicara tentang ancaman bagi negara-negara di ASEAN.
> 
> "Disadari atau tidak, suka atau tidak, ada pergerakan dinamis yang mengancam negara-negara di ASEAN," ucap Prabowo dalam pidatonya.
> 
> Ada tiga ancaman yang dimaksud Prabowo terhadap negara-negara ASEAN. Ketiganya adalah kejahatan transnasional, radikalisme, dan terorisme.
> 
> "Ancamannya sungguh nyata, dari kejahatan transnasional, radikalisme, dan terutama terorisme. Maka dari itu, saya amat berharap adanya komunikasi yang baik dari negara-negara ASEAN apabila ada ancaman terorisme tersebut," katanya.



Their missile product likely in right way and in good progress from AShM, SAM, etc

Their altay ada halangan soalnya masalah di me dan skandal BMC
Aircraft no no mereka belum mature
Ship? Dont know are their shipyard can make modular design or not

(Tentu saja tunggu tensi politik mrk reda)


----------



## Kansel

*Bell 525 Jadi Opsi Helikopter VIP/VVIP TNI AU*
Rabu, 27 November 2019 | 18:01 WIB
_




Bellflight.com
Helikopter Bell 525 sebagai helikopter angkut VVIP.
Penulis: Reska K. Nistanto
| 
Editor: Oik Yusuf


Berita ini telah mengalami modifikasi judul dan isi. VP Business Development and Marketing PTDI, Gatot Mulia Pribadi mengklarifikasi bahwa helikopter VVIP yang dimaksud bukan helikopter kepresidenan, melainkan VIP/VVIP TNI-AU.

JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - TNI AU masih membutuhkan helikopter VVIP baru untuk menggantikan AS-332 Super Puma yang saat ini masih dioperasikan. Helikopter H225M bikinan Airbus Helicopter (Eurocopter) muncul sebagai kandidat kuat.

Namun belakangan, kandidat lain juga muncul, yakni datang dari pabrikan helikopter AS, Bell dengan seri 525-nya.

Saat ini, tim dari Bell disebut tengah melakukan penjajakan dengan pihak-pihak yang terkait di Indonesia, termasuk PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) yang selama ini merakit dan memproduksi komponen helikopter Bell di Indonesia.

"Ya betul, ini kan ada operational requirement dari TNI AU untuk pesawat (helikopter) VIP/VVIP, kita perlu yang semaksimal mungkin memenuhi itu," kata Gatot Mulia Pribadi, VP Business Development and Marketing PTDI.

Baca juga: Menyoal AgustaWestland AW101 Jadi Helikopter Kepresidenan RI

"Opsinya kemarin ada H225M, kita juga menjajaki yang lainnya, salah satunya Bell 525 itu," kata Gatot dijumpai KompasTekno di Jakarta, Rabu (27/11/2019).








Bellflight.com
Bell 525
Dikatakan Gatot, penjajakan ini masih dalam tahap awal, sehingga tim dari Bell akan mempresentasikan apa saja kemampuan yang dimiliki oleh Bell 525 kepada para stakeholder.


"Kalau H225M itu kan sudah diketahui (kemampuannya), sudah dioperasikan TNI AU," kata Gatot.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 182

*PT DI Will Delivered Bell EPI-412 Army Orders Complete With M134D Minigun*
indomiliter | 27/11/2019 | Berita Matra Darat, Berita Update Alutsista, Senapan Mesin |






Ada yang menarik dari kontrak pengadaan sembilan unit helikopter serbu Bell-412 EPI (_Enhanced Performance Integrated_) pesanan TNI AD, terlepas dari EPI yang merupakan varian paling mutakhir dari keluarga Bell-412, nantinya kesembilan Bell-412 EPI sudah hadir dengan paket persenjataan lengkap, artinya bukan dalam kontrak terpisah. Nah, apakah bekal persenjataan yang bakal melekat di Bell-412 EPI Pusperbad ini?

*Baca juga: Dari Gatari Hingga Pesanan TNI AD, Bell dan PT DI Rayakan Pengiriman Bell-412 Ke-70*

Dalam acara jumpa pers Perayaan Pengiriman Helikopter ke-70 antara PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) dan Bell Textron di Jakarta (27/11/2019), disebutkan bahwa saat nanti unit helikopter ini diserahkan ke TNI AD, maka sudah termasuk dengan _door gun_ berupa M134D Minigun buatan Dillon Aero. “Persisnya satu helikopter nanti akan dilengkapi dua pucuk senapan mesin tersebut, totalnya dengan sembilan helikopter, maka kami akan mendatangkan 18 pucuk senapan mesin model laras putar (gatling gun-red) ini,” ujar Ibnu Bintarto, VP Aircraft Sales PT DI kepada _Indomiliter.com._

Berdasarkan kontrak pengadaan helikopter serbu No.TRAK/555/PLN/XII/2018/AD antara Kemhan RI dan PT DI untuk TNI AD dengan materiil kontrak meliputi 9 unit helikopter Serbu Bell-412EPI dengan nilai US$180 juta, disebutkan sudah lengkap dengan persenjataan, munisi, suku Cadang, publikasi teknis serta pelatihan. Bila M134D didatangkan dengan cari impor, maka untuk amunisi dipastikan akan dipasok oleh PT Pindad. Seperti diketahui, M134D mengusung kaliber 7,62 × 51 mm NATO.





Lantas bagaimana dengan jadwal penyerahan ke TNI AD? Ibnu menyebut proses penyerahan helikopter bergantung kepada kontrak efektif, dimana PT DI menunggu pembayaran uang muka dari kredit ekspor untuk memulai produksi.

“Bila sudah ada pembayaran maka itu bisa diibaratkan ‘argo’ mulai jalan, diharapkan itu semua bisa tuntas pada Desember 2019 ini, sehingga unit perdana Bell-412 EPI dapat diserahkan pada pertengahan tahun 2020,” kata Ibnu. Ditambahkan, uang muka pembayaran itu diperlukan, karena PT DI juga harus membeli komponen-komponen dari luar negeri, sebut saja perangkat komunikasi, radar, sensor FLIR dan sistem senjata.

Dari segi kemampuan, Bell-412 EPI disebutkan punya peningkatan kemampuan pada jenis mesin dan perangkat avionik. Bila diperdalam lagi, mesin Bell-412 EPI punya tenaga lebih kuat dan avionik Bell-412 EPI sudah menggunakan _full glass cockpit._

Dari spesifikasi, Bell-412 EPI mengadopsi 2x mesin Pratt & Whitney PT6T-9 “Twin Pac.” Dalam situs resmi Bell Helicopter Textron, disebutkan PT6T-9 punya tenaga_ take-off_ 15 persen lebih besar dibanding jenis mesin Bell-412 lainnya. Fitur lainnya pada PT6T-9 adalah _automatic engine start with temperature limiting features_ dan_ full authority digital engine control._






Sistem avionik Bell-412 EPI mengusung teknologi flight control 4-axis, instrument full glass cockpit. Dalam solusi yang disebut Bell Basix Pro Integrated Glass Cockpit System juga mencakup Bell’s patented Power Situation Indicator (PSI) presentation, Garmin GTN-750 NAV/COM/GPS with high resolution digital maps dan WAAS GPS instrument approach capability.

Bell-412 EPI juga dirancang _upgradable_ dan mudah diadaptasi untuk kustomisasi tambahan, semisal diintegrasikan dengan weather radar, search radar, HTAWS, TCAS, ADS-B (Automatic Dependent Surveillance-Broadcast) dan FLIR (Forward Looking Infrared).

*Baca juga: M134D Minigun – Saatnya Door Gun Helikopter Puspenerbad TNI AD Dibekali Gatling Gun*


Bell-412 EPI punya bobot kosong 3.207 kg, untuk payload internal sekitar 2.200 kg, sementara payload eksternal 2.041 kg. Bobot penuh helikopter adalah 5.534 kg. Dengan kapasitas bahan bakar 1.251 liter, Bell-412 EPI pada kecepatan jelajah 235 km per jam sanggup menjelajah hingga 687 km dan terbang selama 4 jam, dengan perhitungan helikopter terbang dengan bobot 4.309 kg. *(Haryo Adjie)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

Nike said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



is that acmat truck? nice


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Fatahillah Class should be called OPV's from now on


----------



## Indos

*South Korea to Integrate MBDA's Meteor Missile onto KF-X Fighter Aircraft*



MBDA has been awarded a contract from Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) for the integration of the Meteor beyond visual range air-to-air missile onto the KF-X future Korean fighter aircraft.

The contract includes integration support to KAI, transfer of know-how and manufacture of test equipment for the KF-X integration and trials campaign.

Meteor is the world’s most advanced air-to-air missile, and has a unique ramjet propulsion system that allows it to fly further and faster than any other air-to-air missile – allowing it to defeat manoeuvring targets even at extreme ranges.

http://www.asdnews.com/news/defense...bdas-meteor-missile-onto-kfx-fighter-aircraft

Look like US doesnt give permission for KFX program to use AMRAAM



Kansel said:


> *Bell 525 Jadi Opsi Helikopter VIP/VVIP TNI AU*
> Rabu, 27 November 2019 | 18:01 WIB
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellflight.com
> Helikopter Bell 525 sebagai helikopter angkut VVIP.
> Penulis: Reska K. Nistanto
> |
> Editor: Oik Yusuf
> 
> 
> Berita ini telah mengalami modifikasi judul dan isi. VP Business Development and Marketing PTDI, Gatot Mulia Pribadi mengklarifikasi bahwa helikopter VVIP yang dimaksud bukan helikopter kepresidenan, melainkan VIP/VVIP TNI-AU.
> 
> JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - TNI AU masih membutuhkan helikopter VVIP baru untuk menggantikan AS-332 Super Puma yang saat ini masih dioperasikan. Helikopter H225M bikinan Airbus Helicopter (Eurocopter) muncul sebagai kandidat kuat.
> 
> Namun belakangan, kandidat lain juga muncul, yakni datang dari pabrikan helikopter AS, Bell dengan seri 525-nya.
> 
> Saat ini, tim dari Bell disebut tengah melakukan penjajakan dengan pihak-pihak yang terkait di Indonesia, termasuk PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) yang selama ini merakit dan memproduksi komponen helikopter Bell di Indonesia.
> 
> "Ya betul, ini kan ada operational requirement dari TNI AU untuk pesawat (helikopter) VIP/VVIP, kita perlu yang semaksimal mungkin memenuhi itu," kata Gatot Mulia Pribadi, VP Business Development and Marketing PTDI.
> 
> Baca juga: Menyoal AgustaWestland AW101 Jadi Helikopter Kepresidenan RI
> 
> "Opsinya kemarin ada H225M, kita juga menjajaki yang lainnya, salah satunya Bell 525 itu," kata Gatot dijumpai KompasTekno di Jakarta, Rabu (27/11/2019).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellflight.com
> Bell 525
> Dikatakan Gatot, penjajakan ini masih dalam tahap awal, sehingga tim dari Bell akan mempresentasikan apa saja kemampuan yang dimiliki oleh Bell 525 kepada para stakeholder.
> 
> 
> "Kalau H225M itu kan sudah diketahui (kemampuannya), sudah dioperasikan TNI AU," kata Gatot._



Ini salah satu contoh program yang harus di cut demi efisiensi.


----------



## Nike

There is always needs for VIP/VVIP units within armed forces and government aparatus, it is very natural especially for country as large as Indonesia. To use utility combat unit or carriage unit to carry VIP person is what i call a waste of opportunity and abuse of power instead.



striver44 said:


> Fatahillah Class should be called OPV's from now on



Their ASW capability has been enhanced instead


----------



## kooppyyy

Sebelumnya, salam kenal dengan sesepuh di sini, SR newbie numpang nyoba posting di mari.



Indos said:


> Look like US doesnt give permission for KFX program to use AMRAAM


 Do you have a source or is this your own conclusion? It seems strange to me if that's the case.





Indos said:


> Ini salah satu contoh program yang harus di cut demi efisiensi.


 Nggak lah, VIP transport masih dalam tupoksi AU kok. Kalau ada yang mau di argue untuk di cut sih yang angkutan tahunan lebaran, secara itu seharusnya kerjaan dephub.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Ini *katanya* pengawalan setingkat menteri, apakah setelah kasus penusukan Pak Wiranto pengamanan untuk menteri di tingkatkan level nya sekarang?


----------



## Nike

*HELIKOPTER PANTHER HS-4201 LAKSANAKAN PEMASANGAN NAVAL TAMBAHAN*
27 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR




_Helikopter Panther HS-4201 Laksanakan Pemasangan Naval Tambahan (TNI AL)_

Skuadron 400 Wing Udara 2 sebagai unsur pelaksana Wing Udara 2 melaksanakan pembinaan unsur-unsur dibawahnya, termasuk helikopter AS 565 MBe Panther. Dalam rangka peningkatan kemampuan helikopter tersebut, Skuadron 400 Wing Udara 2 mengirimkan salah satu helinya HS-4201 untuk melaksanakan pemasangan Naval tambahan, dimana TNI AL bekerja sama dengan PT DI.

Dilansir dari laman web _TNI AL_ (27/ 11/ 2019), pada kesempatan ini Mayor Laut (P) Sugiran selaku komandan skuadron 400 wing udara 2 berkesempatan langsung mengantarkan heli tersebut.

Hari Minggu, 25 November 2019 helikopter HS-4201 tiba di Bandung dan langsung menuju hangar PT DI.



REPORT THIS AD


Staf PT DI menjemput crew dan melaksanakan pendataan terhadap kelengkapan helicopter yang selanjutnya akan diterima PT DI untuk melaksanakan pemasangan Naval tambahan.

Rencananya tidak hanya HS-4201 yang akan ditingkatkan kemampuannya, namun 9 helikopter lain juga akan melaksanakan peningkatan kemampuan dengan pemasangan Naval tambahan.


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*TAHUN DEPAN, PT DI AKAN MULAI PENGIRIMAN SEMBILAN HELIKOPTER BELL-412EPI KE TNI AD*
27 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
PT DI akan memulai pengiriman sembilan helikopter Bell-412EPI kepada TNI AD pada tahun depan. Total nilai pengadaan helikopter serbu ini mencapai US$ 183 juta atau setara Rp 2,5 triliun.

Dilansir dari laman _Katadata_ (27/ 11/ 2019), Bell-412EPI merupakan produksi perusahaan aviasi asal Amerika yakni Bell Textron Inc. Sedangkan PTDI akan merakit persenjataan yakni gattling gun dari Dillon Aerospace dan peluru dari PT Pindad (Persero).

Proses perakitan bakal memakan waktu 6-24 bulan, setelah itu PTDI akan memproses kelaikan operasi dan melatih pilot serta teknisi TNI AD. Dengan seluruh proses, helikopter Bell-412EPI paling cepat baru bisa diserahkan pada pertengahan 2020.

“Mudah-mudahan di pertengahan tahun depan bisa dikirim,” ucapnya kata VP Sales PTDI Ibnu Bintarto di Shangri-La Hotel, Jakarta, Rabu (27/11).

Ibnu mengatakan saat ini dua unit 412EPI telah dikirim oleh Bell dan ditempatkan di kantor operasional PTDI di Bandung, Jawa Barat.

Sebanyak lima unit 412EPI akan dikirim pada 2020. Sementara, dua unit lainnya masih dalam proses manufaktur di AS. Proses perakitan juga memakan waktu karena pemerintah baru memberikan dana awal pada Desember 2019.

“Kami beratnya di sini harus beli barang-barang dulu, sementara dana dari pemerintah belum masuk.” kata Ibnu.

Hingga saat ini, PTDI sudah mengirimkan 63 helikopter Bell Series kepada para pelanggannya di Indonesia. Tak hanya itu, perusahaan pelat merah itu ikut memproduksi beberapa komponen helikopter Bell.

“Termasuk tail boom, door assembly dan lainnya untuk helikopter Bell-412EPI dan Huey II,” ujar VP Business Development and Marketing PTDI Gatot Mulia Pribadi.

Bell-412EPI memiliki dua mesin Pratt & Whitney PT6T-9 Twin Pac. Helikopter ini mampu mengangkat beban pada saat lepas landas hingga mencapai 5,3 ton. Adapun, beban yang dibawa Bell-412EPI dalam penerbnagan hingga 3 ton.

Helikopter ini juga memiliki full authority digital engine control. Pada perangkat avionik, Bell-412EPI mengusung teknologi kontrol penerbangan 4-axis serta instrumen kokpit kaca penuh yang disebut Bell Basix Pro Integrated Glass Cockpit System.

_Photo: Bell 412 EP TNI AD (fuadz_81)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


----------



## bad sector

Kansel said:


> *Bell 525 Jadi Opsi Helikopter VIP/VVIP TNI AU*
> Rabu, 27 November 2019 | 18:01 WIB
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellflight.com
> Helikopter Bell 525 sebagai helikopter angkut VVIP.
> Penulis: Reska K. Nistanto
> |
> Editor: Oik Yusuf
> 
> 
> Berita ini telah mengalami modifikasi judul dan isi. VP Business Development and Marketing PTDI, Gatot Mulia Pribadi mengklarifikasi bahwa helikopter VVIP yang dimaksud bukan helikopter kepresidenan, melainkan VIP/VVIP TNI-AU.
> 
> JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - TNI AU masih membutuhkan helikopter VVIP baru untuk menggantikan AS-332 Super Puma yang saat ini masih dioperasikan. Helikopter H225M bikinan Airbus Helicopter (Eurocopter) muncul sebagai kandidat kuat.
> 
> Namun belakangan, kandidat lain juga muncul, yakni datang dari pabrikan helikopter AS, Bell dengan seri 525-nya.
> 
> Saat ini, tim dari Bell disebut tengah melakukan penjajakan dengan pihak-pihak yang terkait di Indonesia, termasuk PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) yang selama ini merakit dan memproduksi komponen helikopter Bell di Indonesia.
> 
> "Ya betul, ini kan ada operational requirement dari TNI AU untuk pesawat (helikopter) VIP/VVIP, kita perlu yang semaksimal mungkin memenuhi itu," kata Gatot Mulia Pribadi, VP Business Development and Marketing PTDI.
> 
> Baca juga: Menyoal AgustaWestland AW101 Jadi Helikopter Kepresidenan RI
> 
> "Opsinya kemarin ada H225M, kita juga menjajaki yang lainnya, salah satunya Bell 525 itu," kata Gatot dijumpai KompasTekno di Jakarta, Rabu (27/11/2019).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellflight.com
> Bell 525
> Dikatakan Gatot, penjajakan ini masih dalam tahap awal, sehingga tim dari Bell akan mempresentasikan apa saja kemampuan yang dimiliki oleh Bell 525 kepada para stakeholder.
> 
> 
> "Kalau H225M itu kan sudah diketahui (kemampuannya), sudah dioperasikan TNI AU," kata Gatot._



How about our AW 101? what will be happen to this helicopter?


----------



## Chaplin009x

TCG kinaliada f 514 https://free.facebook.com/upgrade/u...:0:1575187199:1446023834882493074&__tn__=EH-R


----------



## umigami

Chaplin009x said:


> TCG kinaliada f 514 https://free.facebook.com/upgrade/ussd/?src=https://free.facebook.com/dtektiv.canon.3?v=timeline&lst=100003242637725%3A100021932250350%3A1574905132&location=photo&story_id=S:_I100021932250350:630379231036480&refid=17&_ft_=mf_story_key.630379231036480:top_level_post_id.630379231036480:tl_objid.630379231036480:content_owner_id_new.100021932250350:throwback_story_fbid.630379231036480:photo_attachments_list.[630379027703167,630379094369827]:story_location.4:story_attachment_style.album:thid.100021932250350:306061129499414:2:0:1575187199:1446023834882493074&__tn__=EH-R


It's smaller than our current sigma frigate and iver huitfeldt that we try to get. 
Ini buat ngisi keperluan di segmen apa?



Nike said:


> *HELIKOPTER PANTHER HS-4201 LAKSANAKAN PEMASANGAN NAVAL TAMBAHAN*
> 27 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Helikopter Panther HS-4201 Laksanakan Pemasangan Naval Tambahan (TNI AL)_
> 
> Skuadron 400 Wing Udara 2 sebagai unsur pelaksana Wing Udara 2 melaksanakan pembinaan unsur-unsur dibawahnya, termasuk helikopter AS 565 MBe Panther. Dalam rangka peningkatan kemampuan helikopter tersebut, Skuadron 400 Wing Udara 2 mengirimkan salah satu helinya HS-4201 untuk melaksanakan pemasangan Naval tambahan, dimana TNI AL bekerja sama dengan PT DI.
> 
> Dilansir dari laman web _TNI AL_ (27/ 11/ 2019), pada kesempatan ini Mayor Laut (P) Sugiran selaku komandan skuadron 400 wing udara 2 berkesempatan langsung mengantarkan heli tersebut.
> 
> Hari Minggu, 25 November 2019 helikopter HS-4201 tiba di Bandung dan langsung menuju hangar PT DI.
> 
> 
> 
> REPORT THIS AD
> 
> 
> Staf PT DI menjemput crew dan melaksanakan pendataan terhadap kelengkapan helicopter yang selanjutnya akan diterima PT DI untuk melaksanakan pemasangan Naval tambahan.
> 
> Rencananya tidak hanya HS-4201 yang akan ditingkatkan kemampuannya, namun 9 helikopter lain juga akan melaksanakan peningkatan kemampuan dengan pemasangan Naval tambahan.


Naval what?


----------



## Raduga

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

LEN CMS used in our naval gunnery training center

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Raduga

Does ffbnw vl mica for our TOM class meant the canister is already installed but not loaded with missile , or it is completely not even installed with mica VL canister .

I kinda get this feeling that we were close to heavy frigate contract signing or its just my wild guess that's probably not even going to be realized


----------



## Indos

kooppyyy said:


> Do you have a source or is this your own conclusion? It seems strange to me if that's the case.



Doesnt feel strange at all because KFX is seen as F 35 competitor. Here is the quote from DAPA person :

KAI spokesman Kim Ji-hyung told Defense News that the KF-X is still open to U.S. missile systems. Originally, the DAPA hoped the KF-X would be equipped with U.S. armament, such as Raytheon-built AIM-120C advanced medium-range air-to-air missile, and AIM-9 Sidewinder missiles, but the U.S. government has yet to approve the export license of the missiles.

“It’s easy to integrate U.S. missiles into the aircraft, and we’re open to the possibility,” Kim said. “It’s just a matter of U.S. export controls of weapons systems.”

https://www.defensenews.com/2019/10...gram-at-risk-even-as-development-moves-along/


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Doesnt feel strange at all because KFX is seen as F 35 competitor. Here is the quote from DAPA person :
> 
> KAI spokesman Kim Ji-hyung told Defense News that the KF-X is still open to U.S. missile systems. Originally, the DAPA hoped the KF-X would be equipped with U.S. armament, such as Raytheon-built AIM-120C advanced medium-range air-to-air missile, and AIM-9 Sidewinder missiles, but the U.S. government has yet to approve the export license of the missiles.
> 
> “It’s easy to integrate U.S. missiles into the aircraft, and we’re open to the possibility,” Kim said. “It’s just a matter of U.S. export controls of weapons systems.”
> 
> https://www.defensenews.com/2019/10...gram-at-risk-even-as-development-moves-along/



Not so sound argument, we are talking technically. South Korea is one of the largest user of AMRAAM , they put meteor into KFX is to captive possible middle east and European target 

*Cobham Wins KF-X Weapons Carriage & Release Award from KAI*
22 AUG 2017
Cobham has been awarded a contract in excess of £7M from Korean Aerospace Industries Ltd (KAI) to provide weapons carriage and release equipment for the future KF-X next-generation indigenous multi-role fighter aircraft.

Cobham Mission Systems will deliver by the year 2020 an undisclosed number of Missile Eject Launcher (MEL) units to KAI for KF-X, which is targeted for entry into service by 2025 to replace the Republic of Korea Air Force’s current F-4 and F-5 fleet.












“Cobham’s MEL is an established market leader and continues to deliver consistently high performance and reliable service,” Ken Kota, Senior Vice President, General Manager of Cobham Mission Systems Wimborne said. “It is a highly robust, long stroke ejection system that allows the interchangeable carriage and release of either Meteor or AMRAAM air-to-air missiles without role change.”

*Product Enquiries*
*Richard Woollam*
Business Development Manager
+44 (0) 1202 882 121

https://www.cobham.com/mission-syst...kf-x-weapons-carriage-release-award-from-kai/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kansel

Defence Intelligence Organisation (DIO) led “in house training” with TNI counterpart Organisation BAIS , commences at the Australian Embassy Jakarta. In its second year, this initiative focuses on working together to solve common intelligence priorities and concerns




Source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199620020956848130


----------



## Raduga

anoa amphibious capability testing , what an enormous waterjet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deadlast

KRI REM 331






Spoiler: REM 331








__ https://www.facebook.com/







----------
LPD/BRS progress







----------
Patkamla Balaroa




-----------
KRI 518 (October 2019)




---------
OPV project?


Spoiler: PT. Citra Shipyard, Scale Model

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

I hope we went for this kind of project
https://adbr.com.au/boeing-successfully-tests-loyal-wingman-technology/



deadlast said:


> KRI REM 331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: REM 331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------
> LPD/BRS progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------
> Patkamla Balaroa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------
> KRI 518 (October 2019)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------
> OPV project?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PT. Citra Shipyard, Scale Model


Where did you get that BRS progress photo? Such coincidence cause my brother send the same exact picture


----------



## Kansel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199572120050618368


----------



## deadlast

Kansel said:


> I hope we went for this kind of project
> https://adbr.com.au/boeing-successfully-tests-loyal-wingman-technology/
> 
> 
> Where did you get that BRS progress photo? Such coincidence cause my brother send the same exact picture


Socmed aggregator mostly, scrubs through keyword\hashtag\location data of open (publicly shared) post from fb,twitter,instagram,etc.


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*PRABOWO SUBIANTO BERTEMU DENGAN MENHAN TURKI DAN TENGOK KAPAL SELAM*
28 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto tengah melakukan kunjungan kerja di Turki. Di negara dua benua itu, Menhan membahas kerja sama pertahanan dengan pejabat terkait hingga menengok industri kapal perang di Golcuk Naval Shipyard.

“Hari ini dari Istanbul, Pak Menhan menuju Ankara melakukan pembicaraan bilateral tentang kerja sama pertahanan dengan Menhan Turki,” kata Staf Khusus Menteri Pertahanan Bidang Komunikasi Publik dan Hubungan Antar-Lembaga, Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Detik_, Kamis (28/11/2019).

Di hari sebelumnya, Dahnil menyebut Prabowo mengunjungi Golcuk Naval Shipyard, Kocaeli. Selain menengok kapal selam, Prabowo juga berbincang dengan angkatan laut Turki.

“Sebelumnya kemarin beliau melakukan pembicaraan dengan Angkatan Laut Turki dan berkunjung melihat industri perkapalan perang dan kapal selam Turki di Golcuk Naval Shipyard, Kocaeli,” jelas Dahnil.

Dahnil menyebut kerja sama militer dengan Turki sangat strategis. Menurutnya, alutsista Turki telah berkembang pesat.

“Kerja sama militer dengan Turki sangat strategis mengingat industri alutsista Turki berkembang pesat khususnya terkait kapal perang dan kapal selam, ditambah lagi Turki memiliki sejarah militer yang panjang sebagai negara yang kuat secara militer sejak Ottoman Empire,” tutur Dahnil.

_Photo: Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto tengah melakukan kunjungan kerja di Turki. (Istimewa)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## cabatli_53

Kansel said:


> INDONESIA
> *PRABOWO SUBIANTO BERTEMU DENGAN MENHAN TURKI DAN TENGOK KAPAL SELAM*
> 28 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto tengah melakukan kunjungan kerja di Turki. Di negara dua benua itu, Menhan membahas kerja sama pertahanan dengan pejabat terkait hingga menengok industri kapal perang di Golcuk Naval Shipyard.
> 
> “Hari ini dari Istanbul, Pak Menhan menuju Ankara melakukan pembicaraan bilateral tentang kerja sama pertahanan dengan Menhan Turki,” kata Staf Khusus Menteri Pertahanan Bidang Komunikasi Publik dan Hubungan Antar-Lembaga, Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Detik_, Kamis (28/11/2019).
> 
> Di hari sebelumnya, Dahnil menyebut Prabowo mengunjungi Golcuk Naval Shipyard, Kocaeli. Selain menengok kapal selam, Prabowo juga berbincang dengan angkatan laut Turki.
> 
> “Sebelumnya kemarin beliau melakukan pembicaraan dengan Angkatan Laut Turki dan berkunjung melihat industri perkapalan perang dan kapal selam Turki di Golcuk Naval Shipyard, Kocaeli,” jelas Dahnil.
> 
> Dahnil menyebut kerja sama militer dengan Turki sangat strategis. Menurutnya, alutsista Turki telah berkembang pesat.
> 
> “Kerja sama militer dengan Turki sangat strategis mengingat industri alutsista Turki berkembang pesat khususnya terkait kapal perang dan kapal selam, ditambah lagi Turki memiliki sejarah militer yang panjang sebagai negara yang kuat secara militer sejak Ottoman Empire,” tutur Dahnil.
> 
> _Photo: Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto tengah melakukan kunjungan kerja di Turki. (Istimewa)_
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)_




The shipyard Indonesian delegation visited is the submarine construction center of Turkish Naval Industry. U-214TN submarines are being constructed in Golcuk shipyard now a days. You maybe know U-214TN is re-designed by Turkish design office in order to solve the problems Greece/S.Korea meets and so The total length of Turkish configuration get longer than original variants. Turkish industry contributes more than %80 of total structure/components.






By 2023/24, Golcuk shipyard will start to construct Turkey’s first domestic submarine called MilDen that will provide more fire power than U-214TN thanks to its vertical launchers. Todays, the design studies of Milden is proceeding. The displacement of Milden is predicted to reach around 3000t.
Akya Blk-1 will be the standart heavy class torpedo of Turkish submarines.





Other navy shipyard is the Istanbul shipyard which is constructing 114m I class frigate at present and 1 I class will be constructed by Istanbul shipyard and others will be transfered to a private shipyard to be selected.





Each I class frigate will be equipped with 16 Atmaca SSM which has a range around 250km.





When First I class is completed there, The shipyard will pass to other startegic project to construct first national destroyer called Tf-2000. The design studies of 7000t destroyer has been completed and It is waiting for its turn. The development schedule of strategic subsystems like ÇafRad radar, VL launchers and Siper long altitude SAM and Gezgin Long range VL cruise missiles will be ready when Tf-2000 hull become ready to launch into sea. Gezgin will be competitor of French MdCn cruise missiles.







I hope Turkey and Indonesia will form a partnership to jointly develop a strategic naval platform which is going to be benefical to both states. Indonesia is perfect country by its infrastructure and economy to form a partnership for such giant projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## kooppyyy

Indos said:


> Here is the quote from DAPA person :
> 
> KAI spokesman Kim Ji-hyung told Defense News that the KF-X is still open to U.S. missile systems. Originally, the DAPA hoped the KF-X would be equipped with U.S. armament, such as Raytheon-built AIM-120C advanced medium-range air-to-air missile, and AIM-9 Sidewinder missiles, but the U.S. government has yet to approve the export license of the missiles.
> 
> “It’s easy to integrate U.S. missiles into the aircraft, and we’re open to the possibility,” Kim said. “It’s just a matter of U.S. export controls of weapons systems.”
> 
> https://www.defensenews.com/2019/10...gram-at-risk-even-as-development-moves-along/


 Thanks for the link. It sounds like it just a matter of the willingness of the U.S in selling aim-120 missiles rather than integrating the munition into the KFX combat system, hopefully anyway, we shall see. 



Indos said:


> Doesnt feel strange at all because KFX is seen as F 35 competitor.


 I'm not sure about that. The F-35 is full breed fifth-gen aircraft from launch, while KFX would still be 4.5 at its first iteration, I personally don't see the two directly competing with each other. Even ROKAF themselves will compliment KFX with F-35 in the future, something that I hope Indonesia will emulate hihihi. 



Nike said:


> South Korea is one of the largest user of AMRAAM ,


Yeah, that's exactly my line of thought as well. ROKAF is a large operator of KF-16 and F-15, with F-35 in the future and potential integration of aim-120 into FA-50.


----------



## striver44

deadlast said:


> KRI REM 331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: REM 331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------
> LPD/BRS progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------
> Patkamla Balaroa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------
> KRI 518 (October 2019)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------
> OPV project?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PT. Citra Shipyard, Scale Model


Look closely to REM 331 video . If im not mustaken Its a VL mica container.


----------



## deadlast

striver44 said:


> Look closely to REM 331 video . If im not mustaken Its a VL mica container.


LOL, thought that no one gonna notices that


----------



## Ruhnama

kooppyyy said:


> Sebelumnya, salam kenal dengan sesepuh di sini, SR newbie numpang nyoba posting di mari.
> 
> Do you have a source or is this your own conclusion? It seems strange to me if that's the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Nggak lah, VIP transport masih dalam tupoksi AU kok. Kalau ada yang mau di argue untuk di cut sih yang angkutan tahunan lebaran, secara itu seharusnya kerjaan dephub.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Ini *katanya* pengawalan setingkat menteri, apakah setelah kasus penusukan Pak Wiranto pengamanan untuk menteri di tingkatkan level nya sekarang?




Guys in left use cz skorpion?


----------



## Nike

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1336794946459906









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1456193054520094









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1449215688551164





https://m.facebook.com/BVI.M.and.O/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Being-Art

Ruhnama said:


> Guys in left use cz skorpion?


Thats not Skorpion, but CZ 805 BREN


----------



## Raduga

prabowo visiting the latest version of milgem project , ada class corvette , TCG kinaliada

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

Being-Art said:


> Thats not Skorpion, but CZ 805 BREN


Mirip. Kagak liat magazine nya
Wait2 cz 805 user is marine, so are that guy from marine?

As i reconnect kinaliada is the latest milgem and sucsesfully launched local made AShM atmaca a couple week ago


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> prabowo visiting the latest version of milgem project , ada class corvette , TCG kinaliada


A very good ASW paltform. According to turkish forumers


----------



## Kansel

Source as seen on the photos

Goddamn there's 8x8 sph, additional M109, also there's *BlackHawk,*and Merad

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> A very good ASW paltform. According to turkish forumers



Not much, IMHO it just so so, comparable to our SIGMA or Bung Tomo class.


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> View attachment 591949
> 
> View attachment 591943
> View attachment 591944
> View attachment 591945
> View attachment 591946
> View attachment 591947
> View attachment 591948
> 
> 
> Source as seen on the photos
> 
> Goddamn there's 8x8 sph, additional M109, also there's *BlackHawk,*and Merad


Tbh I'd rather them get UH-1Y's over the Blackhawks. Having the Venoms and Chinooks would already meet the transportation requirement whilst also having it be more cheaper to operate and maintain (considering we already make Bell components at DI and there's no guarantee the Sikorsky/LM would let us manufacture spare parts for the Blackhawk)

Also, why have two different types of wheeled APC's? Why not just focus manufacture on the Pandurs if we're deadset on buying them, I have serious doubts of Pindad's ability to have 2 different production lines for Wheeled IFV's.


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> Tbh I'd rather them get UH-1Y's over the Blackhawks. Having the Venoms and Chinooks would already meet the transportation requirement whilst also having it be more cheaper to operate and maintain (considering we already make Bell components at DI and there's no guarantee the Sikorsky/LM would let us manufacture spare parts for the Blackhawk)


We have Bell 412 why do we need same helo with same capabilities as what we have tho? Cause I'm sure army will use blackhawk for spec ops mission and utility

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> View attachment 591949
> 
> View attachment 591943
> View attachment 591944
> View attachment 591945
> View attachment 591946
> View attachment 591947
> View attachment 591948
> 
> 
> Source as seen on the photos
> 
> Goddamn there's 8x8 sph, additional M109, also there's *BlackHawk,*and Merad



What rudal hybrid and Medsam Army will buy?
Likely the hybrid is korean one based on the pictute


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> We have Bell 412 why do we need same helo with same capabilities as what we have tho? Cause I'm sure army will use blackhawk for spec ops mission and utility


Because considering the majority of our Bells are old (We still have Bell 204's/205's) and that it is used throughout the branches it would make sense to replace them with the newest iteration then completely add a new platform. 

Having a new platform means retraining, new infrastructure, new parts, new logistics, etc. All of this adds up on top of the fly away cost. Considering the Venom shares a few common parts as the 412's (it's still a very different aircraft), it would make it much cheaper to operate. The Venom also has higher performance than the 412's, not as much as the Blackhawk sure, but the fact that it's cheaper to retrain and operate makes up the difference IMO.


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> What rudal hybrid and Medsam Army will buy?
> Likely the hybrid is korean one based on the pictute


Anything is possible, but looking at Army Infrastructure its probably from NATO.

Mungkin aja pict nya cuma pemanis


----------



## Being-Art

Kansel said:


> We have Bell 412 why do we need same helo with same capabilities as what we have tho? Cause I'm sure army will use blackhawk for spec ops mission and utility


Like the US's Night Stalkers


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> What rudal hybrid and Medsam Army will buy?
> Likely the hybrid is korean one based on the pictute


maybe the korean will offer their SPAA and KM-SAM launcher for medium sam , but the pict in the slide were showing land based VL Mica .

and looks like the czech product starting to filled our army equipment too , looks like there was a serious ToT scheme behind the contract , that 8x8 SPH were excalibur army TMG EVA 8X8 , i'am gladly welcomed that strategy , czech based company like Tatra could contribute alot for our national truck development both civilian and military .


----------



## Nike

More than all, i am glad finally TNI AD ready to mass order Anoa APC, thats means alot, with 350 order plus the current 400 thats more than 700 unit


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> maybe the korean will offer their SPAA and KM-SAM launcher for medium sam , but the pict in the slide were showing land based VL Mica .


You clearly can see from here we dont include KM-SAM into tender but im frickin suprised they include THAAD


> *Peluru kendali jarak menengah akan menyusul dalam daftar arsenal TNI AD*
> Minggu, 18 November 2018 12:16 WIB
> 
> 
> Pewarta: Ade P Marboen
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peluru kendali jarak pendek RBS-70 buatan SAAB, Swedia. Korps Artileri Pertahanan Udara TNI AD mengakuisisi sistem kesenjataan ini pada akhir dasawarsa '80-an. Hingga saat ini, RBS-70 TNI AD sudah diperpanjang masa pakainya hingga lebih dari 30 tahun. ((Dinas Penerangan TNI AD).)
> Batu, Jawa Timur (ANTARA News) - Dengan luas wilayah udara lebih dari lima juta kilometer persegi, Indonesia memerlukan payung udara yang mumpuni untuk melindungi kedaulatan nasionalnya.
> 
> Salah satu pemangku kepentingan di tubuh militer Indonesia adalah Korps Artileri Pertahanan Udara di TNI AD yang hari ini memperingati hari jadinya yang ke-72 di Pusat Pendidikan Artileri Pertahanan Udara TNI AD di Batu, Jawa Timur.
> 
> Sejauh ini, pengadaan paling akhir persenjataan modern korps dengan warna baret coklat muda itu di antaranya baterai peluru kendali Starstreak dari Thales, Inggris, yang memakai dua pijakan, Mistral (Rheinmetal, MBDA), radar bergerak-pengendali misi CM-200 (Prancis) dan Mistral Coordination Post. Semuanya diadakan beberapa tahun sebelum 2018 pada fase kedua rencana strategis Kekuatan Esensial Minimum kedua (2014-2019).
> 
> Bersama dengan sistem man-portable air-defense systems (MANPADS) RBS-70 buatan SAAB, Swedia, yang diadakan pada awal dasawarsa ’90-an, mereka masuk ke dalam kelas peluru kendali anti serangan udara alias darat-ke-udara jarak pendek, dengan jangkauan di bawah 12 kilometer.
> 
> “Proyeksi ke depan, kami akan mengembangkan satuan artileri pertahanan udara di perbatasan dan cakupan-cakupan kekuatan akan masuk ke Indonesia timur. Peluru kendali jarak pendek sudah ada dan akan dilengkapi dengan peluru kendali jarak menengah,” kata Komandan Pusat Kesenjataan Artileri.Pertahanan Udara TNI AD Brigjen Toto Nugroho.
> 
> “Kami sudah mengajukan spesifikasi teknis kepada satuan atas dan instansi terkait, dan sudah mulai melakukan kajian,” kata dia.
> 
> *Dalam daftar arsenal peluru kendali kelas menengah —jarak tempuh sekitar 100 kilometer— terdapat banyak pilihan, di antaranya ASTER 30 dari MBDA (Prancis), Medium Extended Defence System dari Amerika Serikat, Italia dan Jerman (meliputi THAADS dari Boeing Company, Amerika Serikat), NASAMS 2 (Norwegian Advanced Surface to Air Missile System) yang berbasis AIM-120 AMRAAM (Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air Missile), dan kemudian dinamai SLAMRAAM (Surfaced Launched AMRAAM), juga S-300 dari Rusia. *
> 
> Dia katakan, sistem pertahanan titik bergerak itu akan ditempatkan di kawasan pintu-pintu masuk Indonesia atau terkait dengan itu dan dalam operasinya mampu beroperasi secara gabungan dengan korps lain di TNI AD ataupun matra lain TNI.
> 
> Pengadaan peluru kendali jarak menengah, kata dia, sesuai dengan paradigma baru tentang hakekat dan pengertian ancaman nasional dari udara. “Dulu, pengertiannya adalah pesawat udara, namun kini meliputi peluru kendali, mortir dan UAV. Semua berpotensi menjadi ancaman dan kita harus melakukan lompatan besar dengan cara menguasasi dan memiliki teknologi-teknologi terkait,” katanya.
> 
> Dia juga menekankan akan keperluan peluru kendali jarak pendek yang mampu bergerak bersama satuan bergerak di lingkungan TNI AD, mulai dari batalion infantri dan infantri mekanis, kavaleri hingga zeni.
> 
> Hingga saat ini, arsenal yang mendukung misi itu adalah RBS-70 —yang telah diremajakan kedua kali hingga mampu dioperasikan melewati batas paling maksimal usia pakainya, yaitu 30 tahun— dan kini sudah dikembangkan generasi terbarunya, RBS-70 NG.
> 
> Sistem peluru kendali buatan SAAB, Swedia, ini sangat kompak dan mobil, bahkan tiga personel dengan memakai kekuatan ototnya bisa memindahkan dia secara senyap ke puncak-puncak gedung tinggi.
> 
> “Kami juga sudah melakukan kajian, apakah yang berbasis kendaraan roda penggerak rel sehingga mampu mengikuti pergerakan satuan manuver ataupun yang dioperasikan perorangan secara mandiri,” katanya. _


_
_


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> You clearly can see from here we dont include KM-SAM into tender but im frickin suprised they include THAAD
> _
> _
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


are they just seen it from range persepective ?? they forgot THAAD have a very high altitude operational capabilities and were meant to handle ballistic missile threat .


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> are they just seen it from range persepective ?? they forgot THAAD have a very high altitude operational capabilities and were meant to handle ballistic missile threat .


That's what make me confused and suprised at the same time but i guess we won't choose THAAD though

Interesting, some TNI guy that i found in Instagram comment section said that our hybrid spaag will be Tunguska for Kostrad he also said Nasams will be the Merad and somehow mention Aussie as our threat.

I'm afraid if we use tunguska there will be such interopability problem,means the worst case that can be happened is missfire


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> That's what make me confused and suprised at the same time but i guess we won't choose THAAD though
> 
> Interesting, some TNI guy that i found in Instagram comment section said that our hybrid spaag will be Tunguska for Kostrad he also said Nasams will be the Merad and somehow mention Aussie as our threat.
> 
> I'm afraid if we use tunguska there will be duxhinteropability problem,means the worst case that can be happened is missfire


i'd rather stay with the korean K30 biho , since chiron is already on our inventory too , TNI should look for commonality .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

We should look into South Korean made, they got nearly all the things we want without the drawbacks like in US/NATO or Russian made.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

if there was any turkish defencePKers here , i really interested with info about that YFYK plane , seems like heavy UCAV .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Being-Art

Raduga said:


> i'd rather stay with the korean K30 biho , since chiron is already on our inventory too , TNI should look for commonality .


Agree, but there are also other alternatives for MERAD, like MBDA Aspide 2000 aka Spada 2000. 

https://www.mbda-systems.com/product/spada-2000/


----------



## Nike

*156 Indonesian paratroopers join drill in Papua*
29th Nov 2019 21:00





Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto bersama Kapolri Jenderal Polisi Idham Azis dan Menteri Dalam Negeri Tito Karnavian memberikan keterangan pers kepada awak media di Timika, Jumat (29/11/2019). ANTARA/Evarianus Supar/aa./FA

Timika, Papua (ANTARA) - A total of 156 personnel from Indonesia’s Para Raider 330/Tri Dharma's Infantry Battalion joined a parachuting drill at Mozes Kilangin Airport in Timika, Papua Province, Friday morning. This parachuting drill has nothing to do with December 1 or the day the Free Papua Movement's (OPM's) anniversary is often commemorated, according to Commander of the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) Air Chief Marshall Hadi Tjahjanto.

"This parachuting drill is routinely held in all parts of Indonesia," he told journalists after observing the drill by the paratroopers.

The TNI personnel always take part in this drill which was recently held in Jayapura, the capital of Papua Province, to improve the skills of those from the quick reaction force. Similar drills were conducted in Selaru, Morotai, and Timika in 2018.

On Friday, the participating paratroopers, who landed at the western side of the Mozes Kilangin Airport directly, wore Santa Claus hats. They also brought Christmas gifts to be distributed to several thousands of residents gathered there to watch them in action.

This drill was aimed at entertaining the residents of Timika and its outskirts so that the TNI personnel became friendlier with the native Papuan community members, TNI Commander Air Chief Marshall Hadi Tjahjanto said.

"The TNI and National Police personnel remain committed to maintaining security on the land of Papua, especially at the time when the people are preparing to celebrate this year's Christmas and 2020 New Year's Eve," he said.

Meanwhile, regarding the commemoration of the OPM's anniversary on December 1, Chairman of Nahdlatul Ulama (NU)-Jayapura Chapter KH Abdul Kahar Yelipele has called on all Papuans across the province to maintain peace.

Related news: Papua police chief chairs meeting before OPM's anniversary

"Let us all, brothers and sisters, maintain peace and security in Papua. I appeal to all of us to ensure that there will be no movements that may potentially trigger a division between us," Yelipele said recently.

He urged all members of the Papuan communities in Jayapura and other parts of Papua to exercise self-restraint and not get provoked by those wanting to harm the brotherhood and peace among the people.

Therefore, unnecessary movements ahead of early December were not needed. Instead, December 1 would be a time to prepare for a peaceful and tranquil Christmas.

To this end, all elements of the society are expected to support their Christian brothers and sisters. Therefore, Papuan millennials also need to be wise in responding to issues or calls to run amok.

"I call on all members of the younger generation to avoid any event that opposes the legitimate government on December 1. Let us safeguard Papua. Papua is part of the Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia (NKRI)," he said. (INE)

Related news: West Papua's Unipa targets 100 doctors graduating in 2025

Related news: Papuan police chief warns of threats posed by armed Papuan criminals


Editor: Fardah Assegaf

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/137412/156-indonesian-paratroopers-join-drill-in-papua


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> showing land based VL Mica .


Compatible with navy 
KM SAM also good straganoff with bulgogi sauce

What hesa iran?


Kansel said:


> You clearly can see from here we dont include KM-SAM into tender but im frickin suprised they include THAAD
> _
> _
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Oh so we also sent officer to japan. Are TNI also sent officer to study in breda? Hehehehe


----------



## striver44

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Being-Art

Well about Veresk ECM, 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

it was posted on Instagram, but there are some Netizens whose comments make me laugh [emoji23]


----------



## Logam42

Attending the CIFP.

Prabowo sent a video speech. (In english)
Interesting points:

He underlined that Indonesian defence policy is a defensive policy
Although he would strive to defend Indonesian interests across the globe, Indonesian territorial integrity is prioritized
Modernization of defence is ongoing, including in cyber defence (mentioned specifically)
Indonesia aims to be in top 10 peacekeeper suppliers, particularly with peacekeepers sourced from branches other than the army
Intensifying defence

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*TARGET MEF TERCAPAI DALAM 5 TAHUN*
29 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR





_Photo Ilustrasi: Pandur II fitted with a remotely controlled uninhabited module Ares Edit (Army Recognition)_

Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Sakti Wahyu Trenggono mengatakan, saat ini alutsista yang dimiliki tiga matra TNI belum memenuhi kekuatan pokok minimum atau minimum essential force (MEF). Untuk itu, pemerintah berencana meningkatkan kualitas dan kuantitas alutsista di tiga matra dalam kurun satu periode pemerintahan ini.

“Apakah MEF itu sudah tercapai? Belum mencapai. Tetapi dalam lima tahun mendatang, sesuai anggaran, MEF kita akan tercapai,” ucap Sakti, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Kompas_ (29/11/2019).

Untuk mencapai target yang ditentukan, ia menuturkan, tidak selalu dengan cara menambah anggaran pertahanan, tetapi dengan melakukan peninjauan terhadap industri pertahanan Tanah Air.

Sebagai contoh, PT Pindad (Persero) memiliki kapasitas produksi amunisi hingga 250 juta amunisi setiap tahun. Namun, dalam praktiknya, produksi yang dihasilkan Pindad tidak pernah mencapai kapasitas.

“Artinya dalam kacamata pertahanan, industri itu tidak dimanfaatkan,” ujarnya.

Setidaknya, ada sejumlah faktor yang melatarbelakangi kurang maksimalnya industri pertahanan di dalam negeri. Mulai dari minimnya order dari pengguna produk pertahanan yaitu TNI; pemerintah yang belum memberikan kepercayaan kepada industri tersebut, hingga produk yang dihasilkan belum dipercaya.

“Jadi bukan semata-mata menambah anggaran, tetapi lebih dimaksimalkan keberadaan industri pertahanan kita,” ujarnya.

Menurut Sakti, Indonesia memiliki industri pertahanan yang cukup lengkap. Selain Pindad, ada pula PT PAL yang memproduksi kapal dan PT Dirgantara Indonesia yang memproduksi pesawat terbang.

Keberadaan industri ini harus dimaksimalkan serta diperkuat dengan mengubah paradigma dari industri yang berorientasi komersial ke industri pertahanan mandiri.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


HOME
 

NASIONAL
*Wamen Pertahanan Dorong Industri Lokal Produksi Alutsista Mumpuni*
Reporter: 
*Andita Rahma*
Editor: 
*Amirullah*
Sabtu, 30 November 2019 09:45 WIB






Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto memegang sebuah senjata laras panjang saat mengunjungi PT Pindad, di Bandung, Jawa Barat, Rabu, 6 November 2019. Kunjungan Prabowo yang didampingi Wakil Menteri Pertahanan (Wamenhan) Wahyu Sakti Trenggono ini sebagai upaya kemajuan industri pertahanan tanah air. Foto: Kemenhan

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Kementerian Pertahanan menyatakan akan memberikan kesempatan industri lokal untuk memproduksi alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) pertahanan yang mumpuni.

"Jadi, kesimpulannya harus diberikan kesempatan. Kalau tahun pertama dikasih kesempatan dia belum berhasil, tahun kedua mesti berhasil. Tahun kedua berhasil tapi kurang jago, ya, tahun ketiga mesti," kata Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Sakti Wahyu Trenggono di Restoran Seribu Rasa, Jakarta Pusat, pada Jumat, 29 November 2019.

Trenggono mengakui, saat ini industri pertahanan seolah terabaikan. Padahal, dalam Undang-Undang Nomor 16 tahun 2012 disebutkan bahwa ada alutsista khusus yang produksinya tidak boleh diberikan pada swasta, tapi produksi ini harus dipegang oleh Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN). "UU mengatakan begitu," ujar dia.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Being-Art said:


> Well about Veresk ECM,
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> it was posted on Instagram, but there are some Netizens whose comments make me laugh [emoji23]


Who tf is that Anggrek guy?? Orang sepuh kah? If so, _wajar_...


----------



## Ruhnama

GraveDigger388 said:


> Who tf is that Anggrek guy?? Orang sepuh kah? If so, _wajar_...


Wajar why?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Logam42 said:


> Attending the CIFP.
> 
> Prabowo sent a video speech. (In english)
> Interesting points:
> 
> He underlined that Indonesian defence policy is a defensive policy
> Although he would strive to defend Indonesian interests across the globe, Indonesian territorial integrity is prioritized
> Modernization of defence is ongoing, including in cyber defence (mentioned specifically)
> Indonesia aims to be in top 10 peacekeeper suppliers, particularly with peacekeepers sourced from branches other than the army
> Intensifying defence



Any link to the video? Thanks beforehand 



GraveDigger388 said:


> Who tf is that Anggrek guy??



A sockpuppet account

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

RSK MIG and Sukhoi are in Crisis: Russian Offers Fighter Jet In Exchange of Palm Oil and Rubber https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ian-offers-junk-fighter-in-exchange-palm-oil/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

trishna_amṛta said:


> Any link to the video? Thanks beforehand


Sorry mate, I was in attendance, so I saw the video directly. Might take a week or more to see the video up on youtube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

polanski said:


> RSK MIG and Sukhoi are in Crisis: Russian Offers Fighter Jet In Exchange of Palm Oil and Rubber https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ian-offers-junk-fighter-in-exchange-palm-oil/


Mat sabu declined the offer unfortunately



> Kementerian Pertahanan Malaysia secara resmi mengeluarkan statemen bahwa tidak ada rancangan untuk membeli pesawat tempur baru, kata Menteri Pertahanan Malaysia Mohamad Sabu.
> 
> Bahkan tawaran Rusia untuk trade-in 28 pesawat tempur Su-30MKM dan MiG-29 dan pesawat Su-35 juga ditolak.
> 
> “Kementrian Pertahanan lebih mengutamakan pada pesawat patroli perbatasan maritim untuk menghalau pesawat asing,” katanya pada sidang Dewan Rakyat hari ini.


----------



## Logam42

trishna_amṛta said:


> Any link to the video? Thanks beforehand
> 
> 
> 
> A sockpuppet account


Oh, and in number 5 should be "intensifying defence diplomacy with sending our servicrmen and officers to exchanges across the globe"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Kansel said:


> Guys, i found this picture on the internet what's so sudden with this?
> View attachment 592081


Let Cool lol :v biasa lah KKB tuh cari sensasi saja biar dikata ada power, manfaatin gelombang protes2 yang kemaren. Dalam hal ini perang informasi mesti jadi fokus aparat, hal2 yang bersifat provokatif dan show of power mesti diantisipasi sebelum terjadi, bila tidak ingin lagi2 ada momentum protes yang mewabah. Kasihan lah orang2 tak bersalah tapi tidak setuju dengan separatis di Jayapura dan kota Papua lain, hidupnya terusik mereka2 yang punya kepentingan bikin rusuh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MacanJawa

Kansel said:


> Guys, i found this picture on the internet what's so sudden with this?
> View attachment 592081



nape posting disini? posting di formil aje, mo goreng di forum internasional?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Guys, i found this picture on the internet what's so sudden with this?
> View attachment 592081


That paper would be ended up as bungkus gorengan


----------



## Nike

*DENARHANUD 001 LAKSANAKAN LATBAKJATRAT*
29 NOVEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Tiga meriam 57mm/ AA jarak tembak efektif 6 km. (Rahmat Mirza)_

Prajurit TNI Detasemen Artileri Pertahanan Udara (DenArhanud) Rudal 001 meningkatkan kemampuan dengan latihan menembak senjata berat (Latbakjatrat) yang berlangsung selama dua hari, 28-29 November 2019, di pesisir Pantai Desa Kuala Cangkoi, Kecamatan Lapang, Aceh Utara.

Dilansir dari laman _Kanal Inspirasi_ (29/ 11/ 2019), Detasemen Arhanud-001 melibatkan 122 personel dengan menggunakan alutsista TD-2000 B yang terdiri dari dua unit FCV-1 dilengkapi rudal QW-3, tiga meriam 57mm/AA jarak tembak efektif 6 km, satu FCDV-1 atau alat kendali tembak dan satu radar SR-74.

Kegiatan itu dalam rangka meningkatkan keterampilan prajurit TNI. Latihan bakjatrat tersebut dipimpin Komandan Detasemen Arhanud-001 Mayor Arh Fredy Jaguar.

Turut dihadiri perwakilan Pusat Kesenjataan Artileri Pertahanan Udara (Pussenarhanud) Kolonel Arh. D. Jampang, perwakilan Kodam IM, Kepala Pelaksana BPBD Aceh Utara Amir Hamzah, dan dikuti personel TNI Arhanud Rudal 001.

“Latbakjatrat ini, latihan puncak dari prajurit untuk mengukur profesionalismenya mengenai alutsista tersebut, pada saat nanti operasi tempur, sehingga mereka sudah terbiasa dengan situasi pertempuran menghadapi bahaya udara,” kata Fredy Jaguar, Kamis (28/11/2019).





_Tiga meriam 57mm/ AA jarak tembak efektif 6 km (Rahmat Mirza)_
Menurut Fredy Jaguar, ini merupakan ajang pembuktian sejauh mana tingkat kemampuan dan kesiapan prajurit. Karena sebagaimana diketahui bahwa sekarang ancaman terbesar dari negara lain adanya pesawat udara atau drone.

“Tentunya kita tidak boleh berpuas diri, karena pemkembangan teknologi ke depan semakin canggih dan kita pun harus meningkatkan kemampuan dan mengoperasionalkan alutsista tersebut,” pungkas Mayor Arg Fredy Jaguar.


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> That paper would be ended up as bungkus gorengan


Bungkus gorengan must secret document like this

SOAL UN MATEMATIKA SMA 2019 DOKUMEN NEGARA SANGAT RAHASIA

SOAL USBN KIMIA SMA 2019 DOKUMEN NEGARA SANGAT RAHASIA

And any other secret document you will find in tukang gorengan because some say they are tukang gorengan bawa HT

Trust me

That is very secret document many teen want spent some money for it. Also they must do that in clandestine mission

(Good saturday night and happy weekend


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Logam42 said:


> Sorry mate, I was in attendance, so I saw the video directly. Might take a week or more to see the video up on youtube



Since you were there in person I might as well ask this. *What kind of "feel" can you get out of him?* Is he the kind of person who will get things done, or merely rhetoric? Because so far I haven't notice anything of substance out of him (regarding fulfilment of MEF)



Ruhnama said:


> And any other secret document you will find in tukang gorengan because some say they are tukang gorengan bawa HT



Sekarang mereka jualan bakso, lebih gampang bikinnya soalnya tinggal tambahin kuah panas aja semua bahan juga udah siap


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> Since you were there in person I might as well ask this. *What kind of "feel" can you get out of him?* Is he the kind of person who will get things done, or merely rhetoric? Because so far I haven't notice anything of substance out of him (regarding fulfilment of MEF)
> 
> 
> 
> Sekarang mereka jualan bakso, lebih gampang bikinnya soalnya tinggal tambahin kuah panas aja semua bahan juga udah siap



Only a month since he took office


----------



## mejikuhibiu

MacanJawa said:


> nape posting disini? posting di formil aje, mo goreng di forum internasional?


Baru mau di ingetin.. ud duluan...
Tabe om..


----------



## Ruhnama

trishna_amṛta said:


> Since you were there in person I might as well ask this. *What kind of "feel" can you get out of him?* Is he the kind of person who will get things done, or merely rhetoric? Because so far I haven't notice anything of substance out of him (regarding fulfilment of MEF)
> 
> 
> 
> Sekarang mereka jualan bakso, lebih gampang bikinnya soalnya tinggal tambahin kuah panas aja semua bahan juga udah siap



More easy making a Cilok 
Glory for Indonesian Street Food 

Btw turkish YFYK drone is aksungur drone.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/TAI_Aksungur

An ucav drone powered with turkish built engine
https://www.defenceturkey.com/en/content/tei-delivered-a-pair-of-pd170-engines-to-baykar-makina-3262

Sorry if oot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

Ruhnama said:


> Wajar why?


"Belajar lagi yang banyak dek"
"Banyakin baca-baca dek"
Etc etc...

_Wajar_ as in his sense of seniority is _mendarah-daging. _Not necessarily a good thing. Reminds me of one of the users in JKGR. "Mbah Bowo".


----------



## Kansel

I hope the Blackhawk we're going to purchase can configurated into this,more advanced and slightly better than our hind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

GraveDigger388 said:


> "Belajar lagi yang banyak dek"
> "Banyakin baca-baca dek"
> Etc etc...
> 
> _Wajar_ as in his sense of seniority is _mendarah-daging. _Not necessarily a good thing. Reminds me of one of the users in JKGR. "Mbah Bowo".


Orang tipikal kaya gitu kalau diminta untuk sajikan data atau artikel untuk menopang statetment nya , dia pasti langsung hilang dari comment section


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> Orang tipikal kaya gitu kalau diminta untuk sajikan data atau artikel untuk menopang statetment nya , dia pasti langsung hilang dari comment section


Ato nanti ngomong "kan ada google dek bisa dicari sendiri kan dek"


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> I hope the Blackhawk we're going to purchase can configurated into this,more advanced and slightly better than our hind.



They need utility helicopter with high performance, not some makeshift attack copper


----------



## Ruhnama

GraveDigger388 said:


> "Belajar lagi yang banyak dek"
> "Banyakin baca-baca dek"
> Etc etc...
> 
> _Wajar_ as in his sense of seniority is _mendarah-daging. _Not necessarily a good thing. Reminds me of one of the users in JKGR. "Mbah Bowo".



Oh i know that user and any other user like him in that website. He only believe in his own "data"



Kansel said:


> I hope the Blackhawk we're going to purchase can configurated into this,more advanced and slightly better than our hind.


Are that bettlehawk is really better than hind?
Just stick with apache


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> They need utility helicopter with high performance, not some makeshift attack copper


Make sense, thats why i said we can config it anytime if there's a need for more attack helo


----------



## Logam42

trishna_amṛta said:


> Since you were there in person I might as well ask this. *What kind of "feel" can you get out of him?* Is he the kind of person who will get things done, or merely rhetoric? Because so far I haven't notice anything of substance out of him (regarding fulfilment of MEF)
> 
> 
> 
> Sekarang mereka jualan bakso, lebih gampang bikinnya soalnya tinggal tambahin kuah panas aja semua bahan juga udah siap


The opening of the speech when he greeted and congratulated the others in attendance (Dino Patti Djalal & Retno Marsudi) felt genuine.

His speech was on a script (he didn't try to hide it, he was holding a piece of paper) and parts of it was reading. That said, there were a lot of points he had to cover, so I don't blame him.

In all, while it was a prepared speech, I think it wasn't empty rhetoric because he talked about specific abstractions, not general abstractions 
Examples:

Not just saying modernizing the military but also saying modernizing cyber defence
Stating goal for being in top ten peacekeeper provider but also stressing he wanted to diversify recruitment of peacekeepers from other branches and not just the army
All in all I think it was a well prepared statement that seeks to calm speculation of him being a maverick or a guy who focuses too much in the army (bloody tirto).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> The opening of the speech when he greeted and congratulated the others in attendance (Dino Patti Djalal & Retno Marsudi) felt genuine.
> 
> His speech was on a script (he didn't try to hide it, he was holding a piece of paper) and parts of it was reading. That said, there were a lot of points he had to cover, so I don't blame him.
> 
> In all, while it was a prepared speech, I think it wasn't empty rhetoric because he talked about specific abstractions, not general abstractions
> Examples:
> 
> Not just saying modernizing the military but also saying modernizing cyber defence
> Stating goal for being in top ten peacekeeper provider but also stressing he wanted to diversify recruitment of peacekeepers from other branches and not just the army
> All in all I think it was a well prepared statement that seeks to calm speculation of him being a maverick or a guy who focuses too much in the army (bloody tirto).



Heck even when We are looking to see our army inventory and doctrine almost all of them is absolutely obsolote and very lacking, There is lot of effort needed to modernize them, lot of money need to be spent. Many of our army equipments is left over from early phase of Cold war and some bloody relics from WW II, which clearly involved in Pacific War, Korean War, Vietnam War, and even our Independence War!!!

Nothing Wrong to modernize our Army!!!


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## V3NOM12

I


Kansel said:


> Mat sabu declined the offer unfortunately


In short, Malaysia still "tak de wang" to cover all of that


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Second state owned Pilot school located in Banyuwangi


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## J.Brody

Ruhnama said:


> Bungkus gorengan must secret document like this
> 
> SOAL UN MATEMATIKA SMA 2019 DOKUMEN NEGARA SANGAT RAHASIA
> 
> SOAL USBN KIMIA SMA 2019 DOKUMEN NEGARA SANGAT RAHASIA
> 
> And any other secret document you will find in tukang gorengan because some say they are tukang gorengan bawa HT
> 
> Trust me
> 
> That is very secret document many teen want spent some money for it. Also they must do that in clandestine mission
> 
> (Good saturday night and happy weekend



It really brings back memory of my High school time, during the time when UN is the only deciding factor. Our school held up a clandestine operations every early morning before the exam. The Answer Key were distributed in several "Safe House" by our own Teachers who disguise as a morning Jogger. And students right after Dusk (Subuh) are gathered to the assigned safe houses according to their Class Designation to copy the Answer Key.

One of the Answer Key were fucked up tho, i remember it was the English. I realized it because i did not depend on the Key for this subject and later it became hot discussion topics. Anyone who really relied on the key were already hopeless as fu*k

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kooppyyy

trishna_amṛta said:


> Sekarang mereka jualan bakso, lebih gampang bikinnya soalnya tinggal tambahin kuah panas aja semua bahan juga udah siap


Wkwkwkw jadi inget ini:


Spoiler














Chestnut said:


> Also, why have two different types of wheeled APC's? Why not just focus manufacture on the Pandurs if we're deadset on buying them, I have serious doubts of Pindad's ability to have 2 different production lines for Wheeled IFV's.


 Yeah, I'm also wondering why the 90mm Badak is still considered when there's the Pandur FSV with the common weapon system as the Harimau.

A potentially interesting development for the AU procurement program, taken from the Defense Studies blog


Spoiler: Boeing Mau Buka Bengkel Pesawat di Indonesia



28 November 2019

Jakarta - Kementerian Perdagangan (Kemendag) menyampaikan bahwa perusahaan produsen pesawat raksasa dunia, yakni Boeing berminat membuka bengkel perawatan pesawat di Indonesia, atau maintenance, repair, and overhaul (MRO) di Indonesia.

Hal tersebut merupakan salah satu poin yang disampaikan oleh Menteri Perdagangan Amerika Serikat (AS) Wilbur Ross ketika mengunjungi Indonesia pada 6 November 2019 lalu.

"Dalam rangka kunjungan Secretary Ross ke Indonesia, dalam pertemuan governance to business, beliau juga menyampaikan keinginan adanya kerja sama (dari Boeing), yaitu khususnya dalam industri MRO atau industri reparasi pesawat udara," ungkap Kepala Badan Pengkajian dan Pengembangan Perdagangan (BP3) Kemendag, Kasan Muhri di kantornya, Jakarta, Senin (25/11/2019).

Kasan menuturkan, kerja sama yang diajukan Boeing tersebut merupakan salah satu pendongkrak dalam merealisasikan nilai perdagangan Indonesia-A. Nilainya dapat mencapai US$ 60 miliar atau sekitar Rp 840 triliun (kurs Rp 14.000) sampai 5 tahun mendatang.

"Ini suatu potensi yang menjadi bagian dari road map kita mencapai US$ 60 miliar dalam waktu 5 tahun mendatang," papar Kasan.

Meski bengkel pesawat masuk dalam sektor jasa, namun dalam pelayanannya Boeing akan melakukan impor berbagai produk suku cadang pesawat.

"Meskipun ini kategorinya masuk dalam industri jasa, tapi mana kala komponennya diimpor, pasti transaksinya akan dicatat sebagai transaksi impor barang. Karena kita tahu MRO ini ada services-nya, tapi ada juga goods-nya. Jadi dua-duanya dapat," terang dia.

Kasan membeberkan, dalam mempermudah Boeing membuka bengkel pesawat di Indonesia, pemerintah telah mengeluarkan kebijakan tarif bea masuk 0% untuk impor 27 produk suku cadang pesawat.

"Kita sudah keluarkan paket regulasi yang kaitannya dengan komponen-komponen untuk MRO ini tarif bea masuknya diberikan 0%. Ada 27 cost tarif yang terkait dengan industri MRO, itu dalam paket kebijakan ekonomi sudah diselesaikan," tandas dia.

Sumber: "https://finance.detik.com/industri/d-4797779/boeing-mau-buka-bengkel-pesawat-di-indonesia"





Spoiler: Kemhan Pilih Airbus MRTT Sebagai Pesawat Tanker?



01 Desember 2019





Pesawat tanker A330-200 MRTT ketika melakukan pengisian bahan bakar pada pesawat F-16 (photo : USAF)

Oder pesawat tanker untuk TNI AU hampir pasti jatuh ke tangan Airbus A330 MRTT, demikian disampaikan Alman Helvas dalam tweet-nya pada 26 November 2019 lalu. Alman Helvas adalah seorang "Defense Market & Industry Consultant" yang sebelumnya adalah Jane's Representative untuk Indonesia'.

Pilihan atas pesawat Airbus meluluhkan penilaian aspek teknis dimana Boeing dengan pesawat KC-46 nya lebih unggul dibandingkan Airbus A330 MRTT. Aspek anggaran dan waktu penyerahan rupanya jadi faktor penentu kemenangan Airbus. Anggaran pesawat tanker hanya cukup untuk pesawat tanker second dan waktu penyerahan adalah secepatnya karena saat ini TNI AU hanya punya satu pesawat tanker Hercules KC-130B nomor A1309.





Tweet Alman Helvas tentang tanker TNI AU (photo : twitter)

Jika melihat jumlah pesawat stok maskapai nasional Garuda Indonesia, terlihat bahwa untuk pesawat berbadan sedang dan lebar hanya ada pilihan pesawat Airbus A330-200 (11 pesawat), A330-200 (8 pesawat) Boeing 777-300ER (8 pesawat). Sedangkan pesawat Boeing 767 sebagai basis pesawat Boeing KC-46 tidaj dimiliki Garuda Indonesia.

Pilihan atas tanker Airbus MRTT menjadikan Indonesia negara ketiga di kawasan ASEAN-Oceania yang menggunakan pesawat tanker ini. Australia adalah launch customer pesawat ini dengan memesan 4 pesawat dengan basis A330-200 dan 5 pesawat lagi menyusul, sementara Singapura memesan 6 pesawat dengan basis A330-200.




Armada pesawat Garuda Indonesia (graphic : Wiki)

Basis pesawat yang akan dipakai Indonesia kemungkinan besar adalah Airbus A330-200, hal ini karena stok pesawat tersebut ada 11 pesawat. Garuda saat ini juga sedang menunggu pesanan 16 pesawat A330-300 datang, dengan demikian maka seri A330-200 dapat mulai dipensiunkan dan dapat diakuisisi oleh TNI AU.

Pengalaman Australia mengenai lama waktu yang diperlukan untuk melakukan konversi pesawat penumpang Qantas menjadi pesawat tanker serbagua adalah dalam waktu 10 bulan. Pekerjaan konversi semestinya dapat dilakukan di PT DI, karena pada saat berkontrak dengan Australia pekerjaan tersebut dilakukan di Brisbane, Australia.





Garuda Indonesia Airbus A330-200 (photo : Tim de Groot)

TNI AU mensyaratkan penggunaan dua sistem air refuelling yaitu hose-and-drogue (probe-and-drogue : Hawk dan Flanker) serta air boom (F-16) karena kebutuhan riil pesawat TNI AU adalah seperti itu. Airbus A330 MRTT dirancang sebagai pesawat peran-ganda untuk pengisian bahan bakar dan transportasi udara. Untuk misi pengisian bahan bakar udara-ke-udara bagi pesawat lain, A330 MRTT dapat dilengkapi dengan kombinasi dari salah satu sistem :
-Airbus Military Aerial Refueling Boom System (ARBS) untuk pesawat penerima yang dilengkapi receptacle (sistem air boom),
-Cobham 905E, pod pengisian bahan bakar bawah sayap untuk pesawat penerima yang dilengkapi probe (sistem hose-and-drogue/probe-and-drogue),
-Cobham 805E Fuselage Refueling Unit (FRU) untuk pesawat penerima yang dilengkapi probe (sistem hose-and-drogue/probe-and-drogue).

Kabin pesawat A330 MRTT dapat dimodifikasi untuk mengangkut hingga 380 penumpang dalam konfigurasi kelas tunggal, juga dapat dilakukan konfigurasi lain misalnya untuk VIP sekaligus angkut pasukan, juga dapat dikonfigurasi untuk melakukan misi Evakuasi Medis (Medevac) hingga 130 tandu. Dek kargo dapat diisi dengan 8 palet militer, dan kontainer standar komersial. Itu artinya pesawat tanker A330 MRTT dapat melayani pengisian bahan bakar di udara sekaligus terbang non-stop antar benua.

Sumber: "http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/12/kemhan-pilih-airbus-mrtt-sebagai.html"


 Memang kapabilitas AAR AU yang tadi nya minim sudah hampir nggak ada sih, sekarang KC-130 sudah tinggal se ekor, sementara KC-46 kayanya masih ada beberapa teething problem + no ready made platform available in stock.


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Second state owned Pilot school located in Banyuwangi
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Hmmm state owned.Alternatif selain curug? 



J.Brody said:


> Anyone who really relied on the key were already hopeless as fu*k


Today the clandestine ops use cybertech.
Take a picture of UN, sent to your bimbel teacher

So the cheating in school is like defense. The challange more difficult but the technology and tactic also better developed.


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Nike said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Tumben in monday.. this pic always coming in weekend


----------



## Nike

mejikuhibiu said:


> Tumben in monday.. this pic always coming in weekend



I am just back from aboard, kinda jet lag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Dikira nike update berita seru taunya gambar seru

Mantap suhu !


----------



## striver44

Yon Armed should invest on superguns like this. Fired from the closest point in melacca strait it can target most msy cities like melacca,port dickson,sepang ,muar even part of putrajaya. Its cheaper than sending jets to do the work.

Ps:im not advocating war with msy, but just for sake of illustrations of capabilites


----------



## Raduga

striver44 said:


> Yon Armed should invest on superguns like this. Fired from the closest point in melacca strait it can target most msy cities like melacca,port dickson,sepang ,muar even part of putrajaya. Its cheaper than sending jets to do the work.
> 
> Ps:im not advocating war with msy, but just for sake of illustrations of capabilites


Our Caesar actually compatible with rocket assisted munition , and i believe nexter is also going to developed a ramjet propelled munition too , it's just the matter if indonesia want to buy that kind of munition or not , maybe we should invest on proper military satellite first


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> Our Caesar actually compatible with rocket assisted munition , and i believe nexter is also going to developed a ramjet propelled munition too , it's just the matter if indonesia want to buy that kind of munition or not , maybe we should invest on proper military satellite first


You mean KATANA?




The KATANA ammunition can be fired from all 52 caliber artillery systems, while retaining the traditional artillery qualities: continuous fire, all-weather capability, high cost/efficiency ratio. Thanks to its specific architecture, KATANA can be used for close support and will treat all types of targets thanks to its multi-mode rocket, which is programmable to operate by proximity, impact, or with delay: allowing the penetration of the military payload.

With a maximum range between 30 km for the first generation and 60 km for the next, KATANA will strike targets with pinpoint precision. The projectile's guidance is ensured by a hybridisation between a GNSS signal receiver and an inertial measurement unit. In the future, metre scale precision will be accessible through the addition of an optional semi-active laser distance gauge.

Thus, KATANA shells will offer the best performance in range, accuracy and terminal effect for existing 155 mm ammunition. With KATANA munitions, Nexter has a full range of 155 mm projectiles, compatible with current and future artillery systems.

About satellite I'm still waiting for our Airbus military sattelite (SatKomHan 1) i i heard they're delayed the launch to 2020.


----------



## Kansel

Selasa 03 Desember 2019, 12:28 WIB

*Tingkatkan Industri Pertahanan, Prabowo Gandeng 25 Perusahaan Swasta*
*Lisye Sri Rahayu* - detikNews




Foto: Lisye/detikcom
*Jakarta *- Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) menggelar pameran industri alat peralatan pertahanan dan keamanan (Alpalhankam) dalam negeri. Menhan Prabowo Subianto mengatakan pameran tersebut adalah salah satu upaya untuk mengandeng swasta dalam meningkatkan pertahanan dan keamanan nasional.

"Saya dapat tugas dari Bapak Presiden untuk meningkatkan peran industri pertahanan dalam negeri dalam pengadaan alutsista untuk kepentingan pertahanan kita," ujar Prabowo di Kementerian Pertahanan, Jalan Medan Merdeka Barat, Jakarta Pusat, Selasa (3/12/2019).

"Jadi selama ini saya dengan wakil menteri, kami sudah keliling. Untuk mempercepat proses, kami undang industri pertahanan swasta," imbuhnya.

*Baca juga: *Prabowo Kini Bangga dengan Alutsista Indonesia

Prabowo mengatakan kemampuan pertahanan nasional saat ini sudah sangat baik dan maju. Dia optimis dalam lima tahun ke depan Indonesia akan mandiri dalam industri pertahanan.




Prabowo mengatakan industri pertahanan BUMN dan swasta harus bekerja sama dalam meningkatkan pertahanan. Foto: Lisye/detikcom

"Alhamdulillah kemampuan kita sudah sangat baik, sangat maju, tentunya ada bagian-bagian yang masih harus kita mengadakan litbang lagi, tapi insyaAllah saya optimis lima tahun lagi kita akan menjadi lebih mandiri, berdiri di atas kaki kita sendiri," kata dia.

Prabowo mengatakan industri pertahanan BUMN dan swasta harus bekerja sama dalam meningkatkan pertahanan. Sementara bentuk kerjasama tersebut masih didalami oleh Ketum Gerindra itu.

"Saya katakan tadi bahwa kita juga berfikir domain nasional, swasta, kita semua anak bangsa. Swasta adalah bagian vital dari ekonomi kita. BUMN dan swasta harus bekerjasama, nanti kita bisa cari formulanya. Tidak ada masalah, BUMN lead integrator tapi swasta semua ikut dengan aktif," ucapnya.

*Baca juga: *Prabowo: Alutsista RI Membanggakan, 5 Tahun Lagi Lebih Mandiri

Sementara itu Ketua Harian Persatuan Industri Pertahanan Swasta Nasional (Pinhantanas), Jan Pieter Ate, menyebut terdapat 25 perusahaan swasta yang berpartisipasi dalam pameran itu. Dia mengatakan perusahaan negeri dan swasta harus bekerjasama dalam meningkatkan pertahanan dan keamanan negara.

"Pameran hari ini diikuti 25 industri pertahanan swasta nasional, industri pertahanan dalam negeri yang menampilkan produk-produk anak bangsa. Di sana menggambarkan bangsa Indonesia yang luar biasa dari berbagai aspek maka harus dikawal, mengawalnya dari sektor industri pertahanan menyampaikan bahwa negara ini harus kuat, kuat negaranya itu kalau disokong oleh industri pertahanan untuk memiliki Industri pertahanan yang kuat," ujar Jan.

Pameran industri ini berlangsung di halaman gedung Kemhan. Beragam jenis produk Alpalhankam dan alutsista hasil karya anak bangsa dipamerkan.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> Our Caesar actually compatible with rocket assisted munition , and i believe nexter is also going to developed a ramjet propelled munition too , it's just the matter if indonesia want to buy that kind of munition or not , maybe we should invest on proper military satellite first


This is on another level its 62 calibre barrel compared to 52 calibre on caesar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> Our Caesar actually compatible with rocket assisted munition , and i believe nexter is also going to developed a ramjet propelled munition too , it's just the matter if indonesia want to buy that kind of munition or not , maybe we should invest on proper military satellite first


How about we license produce basic 155m munitions ourself? Idk but isnt it the logical path to take, that eventually we'll going to seek almost full self sufficiency (especially in munitions)?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*PT LEN DITUNJUK SEBAGAI KETUA TIM PERCEPATAN INDUSTRI PERTAHANAN*
3 DESEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Menteri Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) Erick Thohir menunjuk PT Len Industri (Persero) sebagai ketua tim percepatan industri pertahanan. Hal ini sesuai instruksi Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) untuk menyetop impor alutsista.

Dilansir dari laman _Katadata_ (3/ 12/ 2019), direktur utama Len Zakky Gamal Yasin mengatakan bahwa pihaknya telah menerima surat keputusan (SK) terkait penunjukkan itu. Oleh karena itu, Len mengebut penyelesaian Rencana Jangka Panjang Perusahaan (RJPP) yang nantinya akan disesuaikan dengan Rencana Pembangunan Jangka Panjang Menengah (RPJMN) 2020-2024.

Dengan percepatan industri pertahanan diharapkan dapat meningkatkan industri lokal alutsista.

“Industri pertahanan adalah salah satu yang di push. Kami baru menerima SK dari Pak Menteri, kami dikejar waktu untuk menyelesaikan RJPP,” kata Zakky, di Kantor Kementerian BUMN, Selasa (3/12).

Untuk mendukung industri lokal di sektor pertahanan, Zakky juga mengungkapkan bahwa pemerintah akan membentuk induk BUMN pertahanan. Selain Len, yang akan masuk dalam induk tersebut yakni PT Pindad.

Menurutnya, pembentukan induk ini akan mempermudah BUMN di sektor pertahanan mencari pendanaan dalam mengembangkan alutsista.

“Kalau kami bersatu akan lebih mudah melakukan penetrasi pasar. Sehingga memudahkan kami dalam mencari pendanaan,” ujarnya.

_Photo: Tank AMX-13 (Antara)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Prabowo: Indonesia's Armament Budget the Lowest in Southeast Asia*
Translator: 
*Dewi Elvia Muthiariny*
Editor: 
*Laila Afifa*
3 December 2019 14:48 WIB

Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto pledged that he would strive to increase the budget for the country's primary defense weapon systems or alutsista. He opined the set budget was tight and far lower than that of other countries.

“Our [alutsista] budget is the lowest compared to our neighbors in Southeast Asia. It is not reached one percent of our GDP (gross domestic product),” said the minister in his ministry building on Jalan Medan Merdeka Barat, Central Jakarta, Tuesday, December 3.

According to Prabowo, the budget for the national armament was at around 0.8 percent of GDP, while other countries set it at 2 to 3 percent of their GDP. He also asserted that a hike in the budget is necessary.

“This is what I am fighting for so that our budget [for alutsista] can be raised to maintain our sovereignty, preserving our areas, our wealth from being stolen by other states,” the former commander of the Army's Special Forces (Kopassus) remarked.

These efforts are actually in line with the campaign promise that he conveyed during the 2019 presidential election. When tapped by President Jokowi as a defense minister, Prabowo was asked to optimize the budget and avert budget leaks.

During a limited meeting last Friday on November 22, Jokowi suggested the defense minister change the ongoing mindset in the procurement of alutsista. The President demanded the minister not to be oriented towards budget absorption, let alone projects.

EGI ADYATAMA
https://en.tempo.co/read/1279536/prabowo-indonesias-armament-budget-the-lowest-in-southeast-asia


*Ministry organizes private defense industry exhibition*
3rd Dec 2019 18:43





Minister of Defense Prabowo Subianto and TNI Commander Air Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto observed one of the domestic private defense industry stands during an exhibition held by the National Private Defense Industry Association at the Ministry of Defense Office, Jakarta, Tuesday (3/12/2019) . (ANTARA / Syaiful Hakim/ac)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto and National Military Force Commander Air Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto visited an exhibition of defense products and systems developed by Indonesia’s private defense industry at the Ministry of Defense grounds, Jakarta, Tuesday.

The exhibition was attended by 21 national private defense industry companies that are members of the National Private Defense Industry Association (Pinhantanas), which has contributed to the government's efforts in the path to making the national defense industry self-reliant.

Subianto, also accompanied by Deputy Minister of Defense, Wahyu Sakti Trenggono, opened the exhibition. Various products and systems of the national private defense industry on display comprised submarines, army clothing, drones, missiles and tanks, as well as combat vehicles that are all manufactured in the domestic defense industry.

The exhibition, showcasing various products and defense systems created by the nation's human resources, targeted to build confidence among national private-owned business entities that are able to provide defense products and systems. To this end, the sector should be supported to encourage its growth to become a developed and competitive industry.

Prabowo expressed pride over the abilities of the nation's human resources in manufacturing products and national defense systems.

"I thank Pinhantanas. I urge them to come and demonstrate their abilities, I am very proud," he noted.

The minister admitted to having received an assignment from President Joko Widodo to intensify the role of the domestic defense industry.

"This is for the procurement of defense equipment for the benefit of our defense sector. The deputy defense minister and I have been striving to speed up the process, and we are inviting the private defense industry," he added. Related news: Minister Prabowo upbeat about Indonesia having strong defense industry
Related news: Indonesia seriously focussing on building cyber defense industry

EDITED BY INE

Editor: Suharto
Editor: Suharto

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/137584/ministry-organizes-private-defense-industry-exhibition

This a great move from Prabowo and his team, to made a database from what our industry can do or not is a absolutely a must to nurture a more robust defense industry. And fight for more defense budget is what a good defense minister must do

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*PAMERAN ALUTSISTA DI HALAMAN KEMENTERIAN PERTAHANAN (PHOTO)*
3 DESEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR


_



_

_Pameran Alutsista di Halaman Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta, Selasa (03/ 12/ 2019). (Merdeka)_

_



_

_Pameran Alutsista di Halaman Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta, Selasa (03/ 12/ 2019). (Merdeka)_

_



_

_Pameran Alutsista di Halaman Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta, Selasa (03/ 12/ 2019). (Kumparan)_

_



_

_Pameran Alutsista di Halaman Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta, Selasa (03/ 12/ 2019). (Kumparan)_

_



_

_Pameran Alutsista di Halaman Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta, Selasa (03/ 12/ 2019). (Kumparan)_

_



_

_Pameran Alutsista di Halaman Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta, Selasa (03/ 12/ 2019). (Kumparan)_

_



_

_Pameran Alutsista di Halaman Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta, Selasa (03/ 12/ 2019). (Kumparan)_

_



_

_Pameran Alutsista di Halaman Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta, Selasa (03/ 12/ 2019). (Kumparan)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> _



did she just checking the gun , or literally trying to aim down sight with a buttstock ??


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> sri Mulyani curhat udah ada yang minta duit ke dia buat beli pesawat tempur dan sebut nama Prabowo, gila baru kurang dari sebulan Prabowo udah ngelobby bu


Dulu pernah manggil Sri Mulyani menteri pencetak utang, mungkin agak awkward pas pertama kali ketemu di kabinet, tapi untung sekarang keduanya keliatan bisa ngobrol santai didepan media.


Kansel said:


> Defence Intelligence Organisation (DIO) led “in house training” with TNI counterpart Organisation BAIS , commences at the Australian Embassy Jakarta. In its second year, this initiative focuses on working together to solve common intelligence priorities and concerns
> View attachment 591857
> 
> Source:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199620020956848130


Ah yes yes yes this pose again,udah jadi kayak pose wajib aja -.-


Nike said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


No need to have a high military rank to give orders to TNI personnels when you are a photographer.


mejikuhibiu said:


> Tumben in monday.. this pic always coming in weekend


Gapapalah cuman telat sebentar, lagian udah beberapa bulan ga ada weekend special.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nike said:


> *Prabowo: Indonesia's Armament Budget the Lowest in Southeast Asia*
> Translator:
> *Dewi Elvia Muthiariny*
> Editor:
> *Laila Afifa*
> 3 December 2019 14:48 WIB
> 
> Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto pledged that he would strive to increase the budget for the country's primary defense weapon systems or alutsista. He opined the set budget was tight and far lower than that of other countries.
> 
> “Our [alutsista] budget is the lowest compared to our neighbors in Southeast Asia. It is not reached one percent of our GDP (gross domestic product),” said the minister in his ministry building on Jalan Medan Merdeka Barat, Central Jakarta, Tuesday, December 3.
> 
> According to Prabowo, the budget for the national armament was at around 0.8 percent of GDP, while other countries set it at 2 to 3 percent of their GDP. He also asserted that a hike in the budget is necessary.
> 
> “This is what I am fighting for so that our budget [for alutsista] can be raised to maintain our sovereignty, preserving our areas, our wealth from being stolen by other states,” the former commander of the Army's Special Forces (Kopassus) remarked.
> 
> These efforts are actually in line with the campaign promise that he conveyed during the 2019 presidential election. When tapped by President Jokowi as a defense minister, Prabowo was asked to optimize the budget and avert budget leaks.
> 
> During a limited meeting last Friday on November 22, Jokowi suggested the defense minister change the ongoing mindset in the procurement of alutsista. The President demanded the minister not to be oriented towards budget absorption, let alone projects.
> 
> EGI ADYATAMA
> https://en.tempo.co/read/1279536/prabowo-indonesias-armament-budget-the-lowest-in-southeast-asia
> 
> 
> *Ministry organizes private defense industry exhibition*
> 3rd Dec 2019 18:43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minister of Defense Prabowo Subianto and TNI Commander Air Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto observed one of the domestic private defense industry stands during an exhibition held by the National Private Defense Industry Association at the Ministry of Defense Office, Jakarta, Tuesday (3/12/2019) . (ANTARA / Syaiful Hakim/ac)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto and National Military Force Commander Air Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto visited an exhibition of defense products and systems developed by Indonesia’s private defense industry at the Ministry of Defense grounds, Jakarta, Tuesday.
> 
> The exhibition was attended by 21 national private defense industry companies that are members of the National Private Defense Industry Association (Pinhantanas), which has contributed to the government's efforts in the path to making the national defense industry self-reliant.
> 
> Subianto, also accompanied by Deputy Minister of Defense, Wahyu Sakti Trenggono, opened the exhibition. Various products and systems of the national private defense industry on display comprised submarines, army clothing, drones, missiles and tanks, as well as combat vehicles that are all manufactured in the domestic defense industry.
> 
> The exhibition, showcasing various products and defense systems created by the nation's human resources, targeted to build confidence among national private-owned business entities that are able to provide defense products and systems. To this end, the sector should be supported to encourage its growth to become a developed and competitive industry.
> 
> Prabowo expressed pride over the abilities of the nation's human resources in manufacturing products and national defense systems.
> 
> "I thank Pinhantanas. I urge them to come and demonstrate their abilities, I am very proud," he noted.
> 
> The minister admitted to having received an assignment from President Joko Widodo to intensify the role of the domestic defense industry.
> 
> "This is for the procurement of defense equipment for the benefit of our defense sector. The deputy defense minister and I have been striving to speed up the process, and we are inviting the private defense industry," he added. Related news: Minister Prabowo upbeat about Indonesia having strong defense industry
> Related news: Indonesia seriously focussing on building cyber defense industry
> 
> EDITED BY INE
> 
> Editor: Suharto
> Editor: Suharto
> 
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/137584/ministry-organizes-private-defense-industry-exhibition
> 
> This a great move from Prabowo and his team, to made a database from what our industry can do or not is a absolutely a must to nurture a more robust defense industry. And fight for more defense budget is what a good defense minister must do
> 
> View attachment 592523
> View attachment 592524
> View attachment 592525
> View attachment 592526
> View attachment 592527
> View attachment 592528
> View attachment 592529
> View attachment 592530
> View attachment 592531
> View attachment 592532
> View attachment 592533


*lowest budget *PERCENTAGE TO GDP*, not lowest budget, kinda misleading. Dammit i did support the budget to be about 1.5% of GDP or more than 15 billion USD, but saying the current 9 billion USD as the lowest in region cant be more wrong, is it the fault of the media or is it Prabowo's own literal statement?.


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> View attachment 592606



Btw, please dont quote other people statements and release them in public forum without his consent


----------



## Nike

*Buka Pameran Produk Indhan Swasta Nasional, Menhan Optimis Kemandirian Industri Pertahanan*
Selasa, 3 Desember 2019

Jakarta



– Menteri Pertahanan H. Prabowo Subianto didampingi Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto membuka pameran produk – produk industri pertahanan swasta dalam negeri yang digelar di kantor Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta, Selasa (3/12).

Hadir pula pada pameran tersebut, Wamenhan Sakti Wahyu Trenggono, Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Darat Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa, Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Laut Laksamana TNI Siwi Sukma Adji, Sekjen Kemhan Laksdya TNI Agus Setiadji, Pangkostrad Letjen TNI Besar Harto Karyawan.

Selain pejabat Kemhan dan TNI, hadir meninjau pameran tersebut, Ketua dan beberapa Anggota Komisi I DPR RI, beberapa pejabat Polri serta instansi terkait lainnya. Selain itu, hadir pula para Atase Pertahanan dari negara sahabat.

Usai membuka secara resmi, Menhan berkesempatan berkeliling meninjau secara langsung beragam jenis produk – produk Alpalhankam hasil karya anak bangsa. Pameran tersebut digelar oleh perusahaan industri pertahanan swasta dalam negeri yang tergabung dalam Perkumpulan Industri Alat Peralatan Pertahanan dan Keamanan Nasional (Pinhantanas).

Pameran ini dimaksudkan untuk membangun kepercayaan bahwa industri pertahanan dan keamanan dalam negeri (BUMS) memiliki kemampuan untuk menyediakan kebutuhan Pengguna di bidang Alpalhankam.

Menhan menyampaikan rasa optimisnya dalam lima tahun kedepan industri pertahanan dalam negeri akan lebih mandiri dan mampu memproduksi Alutsista yang dibutuhkan untuk kepentingan pertahanan negara.
Menurut Menhan industri pertahanan dalam negeri telah mengalami banyak kemajuan, meskipun masih ada beberapa yang perlu untuk dikembangkan lagi melalui penelitian dan pengembangan.

“Alhamdulillah kemampuan kita sudah sangat baik sangat maju tentunya ada bagian-bagian yang masih kita harus mengadakan penelitian dan pengembangan lagi, tapi insyaAllah lima tahun lagi kita akan lebih lebih mandiri lebih berdiri diatas kaki kita sendiri. Sekarang Saya bangga kita sudah punya kemampuan seperti sekarang”, ungkap Menhan.

Lebih lanjut Menhan mengungkapkan bahwa peningkatan peran industri pertahanan dalam negeri dalam setiap pengadaan Alutsista untuk kepentingan pertahanan menjadi salah satu tugas yang diberikan kepadanya oleh Presiden RI.

Untuk mendukung tercapainya kemandirian industri pertahanan, Menhan menekankan antara perusahaan industri pertahanan baik dari BUMN maupun BUMS saling bekerjasama dan bersinergi.

Pameran



Pinhantanas yang diikuti sebanyak 24 perusahaan Indhan swasta dalam negeri tersebut mengangkat tema “Tekad Industri Pertahanan Dalam Negeri Mendukung Pembangunan Kekuatan Pertahanan dan Keamanan Indonesia“. Sejumlah produk Indhan karya anak bangsa dipamerkan, seperti kapal, pesawat tanpa awak, kendaraan taktis, hingga bom.

Untuk 24 perusahaan tersebut meliputi CV. Indo Pulley Perkasa, PT Elmas Viana Djaja, PT Sari Bahari, PT Merpati Wahana Raya, PT Burangkeng Maju Teknik, PT Prasandha Dumayasa, PT Bhimasena Global Teknologi Industri, PT Bangkit Nata Mandiri Sejahtera, PT Graha Fatta, PT Shipyard, PT Jala Berkat Nusantara Perkasa, PT Ridho Agung Mitra Abadi.

Selanjutnya, PT Karya Tugas Anda, PT Hariff Daya Tunggal Engineering, PT Komodo Armament Nusantara, PT Samudera Wiwaca Kusuma, PT Batamec, PT Kadomas Aviasindo, CV Maju Mapan, PT Karimun Anugerah Sejati, PT Caputra Mitra Sejati, PT langit Biru Parasut, PT Daya Radar Utama dan PT Bandar Abadi. (BDI)

https://www.kemhan.go.id/2019/12/03...-optimis-kemandirian-industri-pertahanan.html






Lolos like a mockup model for OPV if not corvettes, and able to accomodate a helicopter


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/ByeePURF3x5/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Btw, please dont quote other people statements and release them in public forum without his consent


Okay,my apologize

Minpal (callsign for pal's admin) said there's a country in middle east (probably UAE)have interest for our landing dock but he said the LOA is 243 m, does UAE want invest for our LPH project? Or we want to build something similar like san san antonio or type 071? Or its just barely a typo lmao


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> Okay,my apologize
> 
> Minpal (callsign for pal's admin) said there's a country in middle east (probably UAE)have interest for our landing dock but he said the LOA is 243 m, does UAE want invest for our LPH project? Or we want to build something similar like san san antonio or type 071? Or its just barely a typo lmao
> View attachment 592644



landing dock = LPD. While LHA or LHD usually being referred to as _Amphibious Assault_


----------



## Kansel

trishna_amṛta said:


> landing dock = LPD. While LHA or LHD usually being referred to as _Amphibious Assault_


Nah,im just predicting cause the LOA was very close i know the difference between lpd an lph.

How Malaysia sees Indonesia in its first-ever defense white paper











SourceJatosint on twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## afiq0110

butuh pendapat... menurut para mas bro... bagaimana akurasi dan pedapat dari link berikut..

https://jakartagreater.com/dialektika-membangun-pertahanan-indonesia/

https://jakartagreater.com/membangun-pertahanan-indonesia-part-1/

terima kasih sebelumnya


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram





INDONESIA
*KUNJUNGAN TIM DELEGASI KEMHAN RI KE JOHN COCKERILL BELGIA*
4 DESEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Kunjungan Tim Delegasi Kemhan RI ke John Cockerill Belgia pada Senin (28/ 11/ 2019 s.d 01/ 12/ 2019) dipimpin oleh Dirjen Pothan Kermhan Prof. Dr. Ir. Bondan Tiara Sofyan. M. Si., dan Delegasi Kemhan lainnya.





_Kunjungan Tim Delegasi Kemhan RI ke John Cockerill Belgia (Kemhan)_
Maksud dan tujuan kunjungan ke John Cockerill Defence di Belgia ini adalah untuk menindaklanjuti Program _Tank Boat_ TA. 2019 dalam rangka pemesanan CPWS (_Cockerill Protected Weapon Station_) oleh Delegasi dari Kemhan.





_CMI Defence Cockerill 3030 (Military Leak)_
Kegiatan ini adalah merupakan kegiatan tahun jamak pengembangan dan konsersium Industri Pertahanan PT. Pindad (Persero), PT. Len Industri (Persero), PT Lundin Industry Invest, dan PT. Hariff DTE dengan_ Lead Integrator _PT. Pindad.





_CMI Defence Cockerill 3030 (Military Leak)_
Dalam Program _Tank Boat_ Tim delegasi Kemhan melakukan pengecekan terhadap kesiapan pemesanan jenis Turet C3030 30mm yang di Produksi oleh John Cockerill di Belgia.





_Kunjungan Tim Delegasi Kemhan RI ke John Cockerill Belgia (Kemhan)_
Program Tank Boat merupakan konsep pengembangan kendaraan tempur perairan yang belum ada di negara manapun, tetapi merupakan suatu terobosan karya anak bangsa yang beorentasi pada tipologi wilayah Indonesia yan sebagian besar rawa, laut, sungai dan pantai yang dilengkapi persenjataan kaliber 30 mm.

_Photo: CMI Defence Cockerill 3030 (Military Leak)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


----------



## Kansel

*Indonesian Aerospace (IAe) Ready to Offer CN235 MPA to the Royal Thai Navy*

05 Desember 2019





CN235 MPA for Royal Thai Navy (all photos : TAF)

According to the policy of the Naval Commander, Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA) Project to replace the two long-used and remaining F-27 Mk 200 models, plans to restart in fiscal year 2021 after the canceled earlier.

The CN235 MPA model that IAe exhibited at the Defense and Security 2019 event was modified from the CN235-220 transporter (with winglet) with a ground floor underwater radar. Target tracking system under the head, ESM system above the cockpit, alerts and drop target system to protect yourself from being hit by a rocket, and equipped with 2 sets of observation windows.






For the weapon system, there are 2 weapon points under each wing and 2 weapons on each side of the body. The weapons equipped with 4 light torpedoes, 2 mines, 2 sets of 7 rocket launchers (which choose 2.75 inch rockets, can be guided by choosing an optonics with a laser target). In addition, the left side of the body still attached to the machine gun from the side door which should be a 30 mm gun, with what is missing is the MAD system at the tail (there is a socket but not attached).

From the mounted weapons set if the navy chooses to do all of this, besides using the CN235-220 MPA in the submarine warfare mission and anti surface ships, aircraft could be used in a mission to support land forces (as gunship).






The CN235-220 MPA has a Hi-Lo-Hi operating time of 11 hours and 20 minutes, 100 miles from the base of the sea, flying patrolling at 2,000 feet for 10 hours and 10 minutes, flying back and forth at a height of 10,000 feet, and has reserve to fly, wait another 45 minutes

Can choose to install anti-surface missiles such as Harpoon or Exocet.
(TAF)



        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Okay,my apologize
> 
> Minpal (callsign for pal's admin) said there's a country in middle east (probably UAE)have interest for our landing dock but he said the LOA is 243 m, does UAE want invest for our LPH project? Or we want to build something similar like san san antonio or type 071? Or its just barely a typo lmao
> View attachment 592644



Pt pal in their brocure is ldh is 244 m hehehe


----------



## Nike

*Rabu, 04 Desember 2019*


*Ilustrasi salah satu radar produk PT LEN [IG LEN]*

*PT LEN* Industri menargetkan mampu memenuhi 35 persen kebutuhan pengadaan alutsista nasional di Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) dalam lima tahun ke depan. Target ini sejalan dengan keinginan Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) untuk mengurangi impor alutsista.

Direktur Utama LEN Industri Zakky Gamal Yasin mengatakan target itu akan dikejar secara bersama-sama oleh para perusahaan negara di bidang industri pertahanan, misalnya PT Dirgantara Indonesia dan PT PAL Indonesia. Saat ini, para BUMN baru bisa memenuhi sekitar 13 persen kebutuhan pengadaan alutsista Kemenhan.

“_Harapan kami bisa memenuhi sekitar 35 persen dalam lima tahun ke depan, kalau bisa malah per tahun mencapai 30 persenan. Khusus LEN, tahun lalu kami penuhi dengan nilai kontrak Rp 1 triliun, tahun depan diupayakan mencapai Rp 2 triliun,_” ujar Zakky kepada CNN di Kementerian BUMN, Selasa (3/12).

Untuk mengejar target tersebut, sambungnya, perusahaan bersama para rekan kerja tengah mengkaji dan memetakan pembangunan industri pertahanan sekaligus alutsista dalam negeri.

Salah satunya mengoptimalkan pemenuhan bahan baku agar Tingkat Kandungan Dalam Negeri (TKDN) bisa mencapai 50 persen sampai 60 persen, sehingga impor bahan baku bisa dikurangi.

Selain itu, Kemenhan pun, kata Zakky, tengah mendata apa saja kebutuhan pengadaan alutsista mereka ke depan. Tujuannya, agar industri nasional bisa bersiap untuk memenuhi setiap komponen alutsista secara jangka panjang.



Kemudian, para perusahaan negara juga terus memetakan kerja sama yang mungkin dilakukan dengan rekan kerja dari luar negeri agar pengembangan industri serta transfer teknologi bisa terjadi. Penjajakan dilakukan dengan negara-negara di kawasan Eropa, Rusia, hingga Amerika Serikat.

“_Misalnya juga pesawat tempur, kan kami belum bisa buat sendiri, maka kami jajak kerja sama dengan Korea Selatan, apakah bisa alternatif pesawat tempur ke depan, begitu juga kapal selam. LEN sendiri mau fokus penuhi kebutuhan radar dulu,_” jelasnya.

Di sisi lain, perusahaan juga memaksimalkan kerja sama di dalam negeri dengan rencana pembentukan kluster industri pertahanan bersama PTDI, PT PAL, PT Pindad, dan PT Dahana. Sebelumnya, kelima perusahaan pelat merah dikabarkan akan membentuk holding perusahaan dengan induk PTDI.

“_Sementara ini baru kluster, mungkin nanti ujungnya ke holding, tapi kami tunggu arahan selanjutnya. Tapi memang kami baru terima SK dari Menteri BUMN (Erick Thohir) bahwa LEN ditunjuk sebagai ketua tim percepatan kluster, mudah-mudahan ini segera berjalan_,” tuturnya.

Zakky percaya kluster industri pertahanan ke depan tak hanya bisa diandalkan untuk memenuhi kebutuhan pengadaan alutsista nasional, namun juga memberi keuntungan bagi perusahaan secara bisnis. Sebab, kluster bisa membuat penetrasi pasar kelima perusahaan membesar.

Lalu, bisa memudahkan masing-masing perusahaan dalam mencari sumber pendanaan, peningkatan aset dan modal, hingga negosiasi proyek yang lebih besar. Sebagai gambaran, Kemenhan memiliki pagu anggaran sebesar Rp 109,55 triliun pada APBN 2019. Anggaran tersebut akan meningkat menjadi Rp 127,35 triliun pada APBN 2020.

Dari anggaran 2020, alokasi untuk pengadaan alutsista sekitar Rp 14,53 triliun. Namun, alokasi itu belum termasuk anggaran pemeliharaan dan perawatan hingga modernisasi alutsista yang memiliki anggaran sendiri.

Sayangnya, dari alokasi pengadaan alutsista itu, baru 13 persen yang dipenuhi oleh industri dalam negeri, seperti LEN Industri Cs. Sisanya, dari impor.
* ♖ CNN *


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Okay,my apologize
> 
> Minpal (callsign for pal's admin) said there's a country in middle east (probably UAE)have interest for our landing dock but he said the LOA is 243 m, does UAE want invest for our LPH project? Or we want to build something similar like san san antonio or type 071? Or its just barely a typo lmao
> View attachment 592644


pretty sure its a typo , probably the 143m version like the one we offer to malaysia for their MRSS project , we still dont know yet if our graving dock / dry dock would handle something like 240m+ LHD , PAL should materialize the project to build new shipyard first in lampung .


----------



## Kansel

Home Nasional Berita Peristiwa
*TNI AL Kirim 2 Kapal Perang Patroli di Selat Malaka*
CNN Indonesia
Rabu, 04/12/2019 19:07
Bagikan :




Patroli Koordinasi Malaysia dan Indonesia atau Patkor Malindo 146/19 antara TNI AL dan TLDM resmi digelar di Mako Lantamal l Belawan-Sumatera Utara. (CNN Indonesia/FNR)
Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Patroli Koordinasi Malaysia-Indonesia atau Patkor Malindo 146/19 antara TNI Angkatan Laut (TNI AL) dan Tentara Laut Diraja Malaysia (TLDM) resmi digelar di Mako Lantamal l Belawan-Sumatera Utara, Rabu (04/11/19). Kerja sama patroli koordinasi antara unsur TNI AL dengan TLDM dijalin demi meningkatkan keamanan di Selat Malaka.

Pada Patkor Malindo 146/19 kali ini, TNI AL melibatkan dua kapal perang yakni KRI Siwar-646 dan KRI Lepu-861. Sedangkan pihak TLDM mengirimkan dua kapal perang antara lain KD Laksamana Hang Nadim-134 dan KD Laksamana Tan Pusmah-137 yang telah tiba di Dermaga Lantamal l Belawan
*Lihat juga:*
TNI AL Bantu Penyelamatan Korban Perkelahian ABK Mina Sejati
"Patkor Malindo 146/19 akan dilaksanakan selama 12 hari dan ditutup pada 17 Desember 2019 di Malaysia," kata Asops Danguskamla (Asisten Staf Operasi Gugus Keamanan Laut) Armada I Kol. Laut (P) Harry Setiawan di Mako Lantamal l.

Harry mengatakan posisi strategis Selat Malaka merupakan salah satu dari sembilan choke points atau titik sempit di dunia. Selat Malaka merupakan jalur pelayaran, di samping itu juga menjadi jalur perdagangan internasional yang memiliki lalu lintas terpadat.


"Kegiatan Patkor Malindo yang selama ini dilaksanakan selalu mampu mencapai sasaran operasi yakni menjamin keamanan perairan Selat Malaka," ungkapnya.
*Lihat juga:*
TNI Mutasi 60 Perwira Tinggi, Angkatan Darat Paling Banyak
Harry mengatakan peningkatan kerja sama dan koordinasi terus ditingkatkan menyesuaikan perkembangan lingkungan strategis dan kompleksitas permasalahan laut, terutama di Selat Malaka.

"Unsur laut Patkor Malindo akan tetap berpedoman pada protap dan saling berkoordinasi selama pelaksanaan operasi serta mengutamakan keselamatan di dalam melaksanakan tugas," paparnya.

*Lihat juga:*
TNI AL: Latihan Militer Pasuruan Sesuai Prosedur
Ketua Gugus Tugas (KGT) TLDM Commander Mochamad Khairun bin Zakaria TLDM mengatakan Patkor Malindo dilakukan sejak lama dan melibatkan banyak kapal perang antara kedua negara.

"Ini diharapkan mampu menangani segala ancaman di Wilayah Selat Malaka. Kita ingin mengakrabkan dan meningkatkan hubungan baik antara kedua negara serta mengakrabkan seluruh personel kapal perang yang terlibat langsung," ujarnya. *(fnr/gil)*


----------



## Kansel

*FOTO: Industri Alat Pertahanan dan Keamanan Indonesia*
*
























*
*Source:*
*https://m.cnnindonesia.com/nasional...dustri-alat-pertahanan-dan-keamanan-indonesia*


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Jatosint

afiq0110 said:


> butuh pendapat... menurut para mas bro... bagaimana akurasi dan pedapat dari link berikut..
> 
> https://jakartagreater.com/dialektika-membangun-pertahanan-indonesia/
> 
> https://jakartagreater.com/membangun-pertahanan-indonesia-part-1/
> 
> terima kasih sebelumnya



Penggunaan bahasa, tanda baca, SPOK, gitu-gitu nya aja masih rada aneh


----------



## Zarvan

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/landwarfareintl/indonesian-army-presents-its-shopping-list/

*Indonesian army presents its shopping list*

*Can any member here share the list *


----------



## Nike

Zarvan said:


> https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/landwarfareintl/indonesian-army-presents-its-shopping-list/
> 
> *Indonesian army presents its shopping list*
> 
> *Can any member here share the list *



Roughly
4 unit C295
8 unit S60 blackhawk 
11 unit Bell 412 EPI
106 unit Kaplan medium tank
85 unit Light all terrain vehicle
50 unit ILSV
164 unit M113
400 unit Anoa Apc
75 unit 8x8 Apc
4 baterai ASTROS II MLRS
3 baterai Cesar SPH
3 baterai EVO SPH
1 Baterai M109 SPH
52 Badak FSV
36 P3 SSE Scout vehicle
21 unit Komodo APC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Roughly
> 4 unit C295
> 8 unit S60 blackhawk
> 11 unit Bell 412 EPI
> 106 unit Kaplan medium tank
> 85 unit Light all terrain vehicle
> 50 unit ILSV
> 164 unit M113
> 400 unit Anoa Apc
> 75 unit 8x8 Apc
> 4 baterai ASTROS II MLRS
> 3 baterai Cesar SPH
> 3 baterai EVO SPH
> 1 Baterai M109 SPH
> 52 Badak FSV
> 36 P3 SSE Scout vehicle
> 21 unit Komodo APC
> View attachment 592906
> View attachment 592907
> View attachment 592908
> View attachment 592909
> View attachment 592910
> View attachment 592911
> View attachment 592912


I heard not everything on that list have been confirmed,who knows if we purchase puma for tracked APC and caesar 8x8 for SPH? (Pic cuma pemanis they said)

Actually there's additional slide that explains about Army's firearms for later it was blurry but i can read only a part of it 
•procurement of SS2-V5&G2 combat
•something related about SS2-V1,V2&V4
•increase of combat readiness

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*KRI R.E Martadinata 331(REM)*










Millenium Gun - Shooting-Star 




VLS on board

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kooppyyy

182 said:


> *KRI R.E Martadinata 331(REM)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millenium Gun - Shooting-Star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VLS on board


Ganteng ya kalo udah lengkap, semoga bakal lanjut lagi. Dulu katanya seharusnya kita udah punya 4 unit, tapi dana yang buat 2 di ahlihkan ke Bung Tomo class.


----------



## Nike

*US adds targeting requirements to munitions transfers*
*Charles Forrester, London* - Jane's Defence Industry
05 December 2019
Follow

RSS






An EMB 314/A-29 Super Tucano drops a Paveway laser-guided bomb. Countries wanting to acquire systems such as Paveway will need to have improved targeting infrastructure covering areas such as collateral damage and weaponeering. Source: US Air Force
*Key Points*

End-users will be required to have appropriate target planning, generation capabilities as part of air-to-surface and indirect surface-to-surface munition system acquisitons.
The move comes as users of US guided munitions in combat have been criticized for a lack of target discrimination and planning.
The US Defense Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA), which facilitates and manages military equipment exports through the foreign military sales (FMS) programme, has announced changes to the Security Assistance Management Manual (SAMM) for air-to-surface munitions and indirect fire surface-to-surface munitions and their delivery systems.

In a memorandum to users dated 27 November, DSCA director Lieutenant General Charles Hooper amended the regulations for the total package approach for FMS purchasers to be expanded to cover targeting solutions.

Under the new amendments, countries receiving these munitions will be required to have a US targeting solution as part of the total package approach, unless the implementing agency with the US Department of Defense (DoD) has "determined that the country has a sufficient previously established US, indigenous, or third-party solution for targeting infrastructure."

Key aspects of the new target development capabilities include assessments by users of potential collateral damage estimations, and weaponeering, which involves planning to ensure that an optimal number or type of weapons are employed to ensure the successful prosecution of a target with the desired effect.

Weaponeering and collateral damage estimations will be required for munitions that use coordinate seeking, laser, infrared, radar-seeking, stand-off, and unguided systems. Target coordinate mensuration (TCM) is also required for coordinate seeking and stand-off munitions. TCM involves the end-user's ability to generate accurate absolute coordinates for the successful deployment of coordinate seeking systems.

https://www.janes.com/article/93029/us-adds-targeting-requirements-to-munitions-transfers

More or less will affect us, they need the recipient country to have a broad infrastructure to support deployment of such munitions 

*Indonesia looks to boost private-sector defence involvement*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Industry
04 December 2019
Follow

RSS


The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) has announced a plan to support expanded private-sector involvement in defence development and production projects over the next five years.

The MoD said on 3 December that the plan is linked to the government’s current five-year economic development policy. Indonesian President Joko Widodo won a second five-year tenure as the country’s leader in May.

The MoD said it will encourage private-sector firms to collaborate with dominant public-sector enterprises on domestic defence production projects. The ministry also indicated that it will look to increase private-sector involvement in defence import programmes.

The latter is linked to Indonesia’s recently stated reaffirmation of its plan to ensure that local industry is engaged in every programme to procure defence equipment from foreign suppliers.

https://www.janes.com/article/92981/indonesia-looks-to-boost-private-sector-defence-involvement


----------



## Nike

*Wamenhan Membuka Forum Komunikasi Litbang Kemhan ke-30 Tahun 2019*
Rabu, 4 Desember 2019

Jakarta – Wakil Menteri Pertahanan (Wamenhan) Kemhan Sakti Wahyu Trenggono menjadi keynote speech dan sekaligus membuka acara Forum Komunikasi Litbang ke-30 Tahun 2019 dengan tema “Pemanfaatan Thorium Sebagai Alternatif Sumber Energi untuk Kepentingan Pertahanan Negara, Rabu (4/12), Jakarta Selatan.




Wamenhan mengatakan bahwa kegiatan penelitian yang dimulai dengan diinisiasi oleh Balitbang Kemhan, merupakan langkah yang mengandung nilai strategis untuk pertahanan negara.

Hal tersebut dapat dihadapkan dengan perkembangan teknologi saat ini. Ketersediaan energi listrik berjalan secara linier. “Sedangkan penyediaan energi untuk pemenuhan kesejahteraan masyarakat dan kebutuhan pertahanan terus semakin meningkat”, ungkapnya.

Ketersediaan energi listrik suatu negara adalah indikator yang menunjukkan semakin sejahtera dan kuat negara tersebut, begitu pula sebaliknya. Oleh karena itu, banyak negara maju yang melibatkan bauran energi fosil sebagai pendukung kebutuhan energi listriknya.

Upaya para ahli untuk mencari sumber bahan baku yang padat energi dan ramah lingkungan perlu diapresiasi dan ditindaklanjuti melalui penelitian dan pengembangan. Lebih lanjut Wamenhan berharap, diskusi dan pembahasan yang dilaksanakan dalam forum ini, “Tidak hanya wacana, namun harus diimplementasikan ke depannya”, tegas Wamenhan.

Perlu pengembangan iptek terkait dengan energi berbasis thorium untuk kepentingan pertahanan yang telah diinisiasi oleh Balitbang Kemhan. Dibutuhkan upaya dan kerja keras untuk implementasi tersebut. Dengan semangat kebersamaan dari pemangku kepentingan dan pihak-pihak terkait.

Dari hasil pembahasan di forum ini, Wamenhan berharap, “Balitbang Kemhan akan dapat mewujudkannya”, ujarnya.




Diakhir sambutannya, Wamenhan mengucapkan terimakasih dan penghargaan kepada semua pihak yang telah bekerja sama mensukseskan pelaksanaan Forum Komunikasi Penelitian dan Pengembangan (Forum Litbang) ke-30 sehingga kegiatan forum komunikasi hari ini dapat terlaksana dengan baik.

Hadir pada acara tersebut Sekjen Kemhan Lakdsya TNI Agus Setiadji, S.A.P., M.A., Irjen Kemhan Laksdya TNI (Purn) Dr. Didit Herdiawan, M.P.A., M.B.A. para pejabat dilingkungan Kemhan, para narasumber serta para peserta Forkom Litbang.

https://www.kemhan.go.id/2019/12/04...n-ke-30-tahun-2019-di-buka-oleh-wamenhan.html


----------



## Kansel

kooppyyy said:


> Ganteng ya kalo udah lengkap, semoga bakal lanjut lagi. Dulu katanya seharusnya kita udah punya 4 unit, tapi dana yang buat 2 di ahlihkan ke Bung Tomo class.


Dan malah rencananya ga nambah pkr lagi jadi nambah heavy frigate doang


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## radialv

Nike said:


> Roughly
> 4 unit C295
> 8 unit S60 blackhawk
> 11 unit Bell 412 EPI
> 106 unit Kaplan medium tank
> 85 unit Light all terrain vehicle
> 50 unit ILSV
> 164 unit M113
> 400 unit Anoa Apc
> 75 unit 8x8 Apc
> 4 baterai ASTROS II MLRS
> 3 baterai Cesar SPH
> 3 baterai EVO SPH
> 1 Baterai M109 SPH
> 52 Badak FSV
> 36 P3 SSE Scout vehicle
> 21 unit Komodo APC
> View attachment 592906
> View attachment 592907
> View attachment 592908
> View attachment 592909
> View attachment 592910
> View attachment 592911
> View attachment 592912


No 2nd batch apache?


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

*KUNJUNGAN KE PABRIKAN MESIN MTU FREDRICHSHAFEN JERMAN*
5 DESEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Kunjungan ke Pabrikan Mesin MTU Fredrichshafen Jerman (Kemhan)_

Direktur Veteran Setditjen Pothan Kemhan Brigjen TNI Haryadi, S.I.P., sebagai pimpinan Delegasi dari Indonesia melaksanakan kegiatan kunjungan kerja ke Pabrikan Mesin MTU Fredrichshafen Jerman pada Selasa (26/ 11 s.d 01/ 12/ 2019).

Dilansir dari laman _Kemhan_ (29/ 11/ 2019), Kunjungan kerja ke Pabrikan Mesin MTU Fredrichshafen Jerman ini dimaksudkan untuk menindaklanjuti Program Konsorsium_ Tank Boat_ TA. 2019, dengan tujuan inspeksi proses pembuatan _engine_ _Tank Boat_.

Brigjen TNI Haryadi, S.I.P., menyampaikan bahwa MTU Fredrichshafen Jerman telah mengembangkan, memproduksi mesin kecepatan tinggi, propelan kapal, kereta, kendaraan pertahanan maupun generator. MTU Fredrichshafen Jerman sangat berpengalaman dan dinilai mampu.

Ia juga menyampaikan komitmennya untuk mendukung Program Konsorsium _Tank Boat_ melalui PT. Lundin Industry Invest selaku anggota Konsorsium di bawah _lead integrator_ PT. Pindad (Persero) sampai selesai termasuk proses _delivery_ dan instalasi di PT. Lundin Industry Invest.

_Photo:_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


To made diesel and turbin engine should be our core area of interest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

https://www.instagram.com/tv/B5q1W9UHTTO/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Ruhnama

Bro as we know likely tni choose airbus for tanker. I just thinking about garuda case also linked with airbus to smugle that motorcycle.

Yah utak atik gatuk aja sih. Tetiba kepikiran begituan

Maap jika ga berkenan...


----------



## Nike

Dinilai BUMN Rentan Bangkrut, Ini Pembelaan PT PAL

4 December 2019 | 19:15 WIB
Nuranisa Hamdan

*Jakarta* - PT PAL Indonesia merupakan satu dari tujuh Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) penerima Penyertaan Modal Negara (PMN) yang masuk dalam kategori merah Z-Score yakni kondisi sebelum kebangkrutan (distress) dengan nilai indeks negatif 0,1.

Direktur Keuangan PT PAL Indonesia Irianto mengatakan _retained ernings _negatif itu terjadi akibat akumulasi kerugian dari proyek terminasi di masa lalu.

"Pada 2006 itu ada kendala atas pemesanan kapal tanker dari pihak swasta di Italia dan Jerman. Padahal, kedua proyek itu didanai dengan kredit perbankan yang salah satu mata uangnya dalam dolar Amerika Serikat (AS)," ucap Irianto kepada _Tagar_, Rabu, 4 Desember 2019.

Ia menuturkan kerugian diperparah dengan restrukturisasi pinjaman dalam dolar AS pada 2018. Akibatnya, BUMN yang bergerak di bidang industri galangan kapal tersebut harus menanggung kewajiban membayar beban angsuran dan beban bunga atas pinjaman yang diajukan. 

"Dampaknya, angka EBIT (pendapatan operasional) juga terkena tekanan, sehingga rasio EBIT terhadap keseluruhan aset yang menjadi perhitungan dalam Z-Scores juga menjadi sangat rendah," ujarnya.




Foto udara suasana peresmian kapal selam KRI Alugoro-405 di Dermaga Fasilitas Kapal Selam PT PAL di Surabaya, Jawa Timur. (Foto: Antara/Zabur Karuru)
Sebenarnya, kata dia PT PAL sempat membukukan peningkatan perolehan proyek atau booked order yang cukup signifikan pada 2017, yakni tumbuh dua kali lipat dibandingkan dengan periode 2016. Saat itu, capaian diproyeksi akan terus naik sejalan dengan langkah ekspansif perseroan yang gencar menggarap pasar mancanegara.

"Indikasi pertumbuhan bisa dilihat dari kondisi _cash flow _operasional yang terjaga positif," tutur Irianto.

Kendati PT PAL tak lagi masuk menjadi salah satu penerima PMN Kementrian Keuangan, menurut Irianto pihaknya tetap akan kembali mengajukan PMN untuk 2021. Dana tersebut akan dipakai untuk melengkapi fasilitas pembangunan kapal selam.

"Semoga pada 2021 disetujui dengang nilai Rp1,2 triliun. Rencananya, dana tersebut akan kami pakai untuk melengkapi fasilitas pembangunan kapal selam, karena dana yang dari 2015 lalu hanya mampu hingga tahap _joint section_ dengan mitra," kata dia.

PT PAL menggunakan dana PMN untuk penguatan sektor permodalan usaha. Taktik tersebut direalisasikan dalam bentuk peningkatan fasilitas workshop kapal selam agar mampu mewujudkan kapabilitas secara_ whole local production _untuk membentuk kemandirian industri pertahanan nasional sesuai dengan amanat Undang-Undang Nomor 16 tahun 2012.

Pada 2011, PT PAL telah menerima suntikan modal dari pemerintah sebesar Rp 313 miliar yang digunakan untuk pengembangan usaha dan modal kerja. Masih di tahun yang sama, PT PAL juga mendapatkan tambahan modal lagi sebesar Rp 335 miliar yang dialokasikan pada sektor investasi.

Injeksi tersebut diklaim Irianto memberikan dapak positif pada sisi perbaikan sarana dan pra sarana produksi sehingga kapal dapat dikirim tepat waktu.

Pada 2012 PT PAL kembali mendapatkan sokongan PMN sebesar Rp 600 miliar. Tiga tahun berselang, pemerintah menyuntikan dana tak kurang dari Rp 1,5 triliun guna mendukung proyek strategis kapal selam.

Berdasarkan laporan keuangan yang dikutip dari laman resmi perusahaan,sepanjang 2018 PT PAL berhasil mencetak penjualan senilai Rp 1,58 triliun. Angka tersebut tumbuh 26,58 perden dibandingkan dengan periode yang sama tahun sebelumnya yakni Rp 1,24 triliun. 

Aset perseroan juga diketahui naik tipis sebesar Rp 0,5 persen menjadi R p6,11 triliun dari sebelumnnya Rp 6,08 triliun pada 2017. (Andry Winanto) []

https://www.tagar.id/dinilai-bumn-rentan-bangkrut-ini-pembelaan-pt-pal

 this already public still need a lot of effort to reform and modernize PT PAL


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> Bro as we know likely tni choose airbus for tanker. I just thinking about garuda case also linked with airbus to smugle that motorcycle.
> 
> 
> Yah utak atik gatuk aja sih. Tetiba kepikiran begituan
> 
> Maap jika ga berkenan...


Actually, More likely TNI going to choose KC46


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*KASAU HADIRI ACARA PACIFIC AIR CHIEF CONFERENCE SYMPOSIUM 2019*
5 DESEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Kasau Hadiri Acara Pacific Air Chief Conference Symposium 2019 (TNI AU)_

Kasau Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna S.E., M.M., menghadiri acara_ Pacific Air Chief Conference_ _Symposium_ 2019 di Hickam Airforce Base, Pearl Harbour, Hawaii, USA.

Sebelum acara dibuka secara resmi oleh Commander US Indo Pasific Command, General Charles Q. Brown Jr., Kamis (5/12/2019) waktu setempat, Kasau berkesempatan mengadakan pertemuan bilateral dengan para pemimpin angkatan udara negara sahabat antara lain dengan Filipina, Singapura, New Zealand, Korea Selatan, dan Australia, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman web _TNI AU_ (5/ 12/ 2019).

Isi pembicaraan antara lain pembahasan bersama tentang isu terkini, khususnya yang terjadi antara kedua negara, berbagi pengalaman tentang penggunaan dan perawatan alutsista, pembahasan _subject matter expert_ dalam berbagai bidang, pembahasan forum _sharing_, latihan bersama, dan penjajakan/penawaran pembelian alutsista produk PTDI.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Alugoro 405 sea acceptance test


----------



## Nike

Armada day in Pondok Dayung Jakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Armada day in Pondok Dayung Jakarta
> 
> View attachment 593004
> View attachment 593005
> View attachment 593006
> View attachment 593007
> View attachment 593008
> View attachment 593009
> View attachment 593010
> View attachment 593011
> View attachment 593012
> View attachment 593013


Can't wait to see what Armada day will looks like in 10-20 years


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> *KUNJUNGAN KE PABRIKAN MESIN MTU FREDRICHSHAFEN JERMAN*
> 5 DESEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Kunjungan ke Pabrikan Mesin MTU Fredrichshafen Jerman (Kemhan)_
> 
> Direktur Veteran Setditjen Pothan Kemhan Brigjen TNI Haryadi, S.I.P., sebagai pimpinan Delegasi dari Indonesia melaksanakan kegiatan kunjungan kerja ke Pabrikan Mesin MTU Fredrichshafen Jerman pada Selasa (26/ 11 s.d 01/ 12/ 2019).
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _Kemhan_ (29/ 11/ 2019), Kunjungan kerja ke Pabrikan Mesin MTU Fredrichshafen Jerman ini dimaksudkan untuk menindaklanjuti Program Konsorsium_ Tank Boat_ TA. 2019, dengan tujuan inspeksi proses pembuatan _engine_ _Tank Boat_.
> 
> Brigjen TNI Haryadi, S.I.P., menyampaikan bahwa MTU Fredrichshafen Jerman telah mengembangkan, memproduksi mesin kecepatan tinggi, propelan kapal, kereta, kendaraan pertahanan maupun generator. MTU Fredrichshafen Jerman sangat berpengalaman dan dinilai mampu.
> 
> Ia juga menyampaikan komitmennya untuk mendukung Program Konsorsium _Tank Boat_ melalui PT. Lundin Industry Invest selaku anggota Konsorsium di bawah _lead integrator_ PT. Pindad (Persero) sampai selesai termasuk proses _delivery_ dan instalasi di PT. Lundin Industry Invest.
> 
> _Photo:_
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)_
> 
> 
> To made diesel and turbin engine should be our core area of interest



are navy purchase these tank boat?

Kenapa hari armada lebih meriah dibandingkan hut tni al? Pas hari armada tni al ngadain byk event ama lomba2 terbuka utk umum.


----------



## Jatosint

Kansel said:


> Actually, More likely TNI going to choose KC46



R U Sure about that?

AU udah ke australia dan singapura loh untuk belajar MRTT


----------



## Kansel

LunarSteam said:


> R U Sure about that?
> 
> AU udah ke australia dan singapura loh untuk belajar MRTT


Then you should read this
https://tni-au.mil.id/kajian-pengganti-pesawat-tanker/
In short:
http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/01/hasil-kajian-tni-au-tanker-kc-46-lebih.html?m=1

Talking about kunjungan AU ke rsaf&raaf buat pelajarin "how to operate jet tanker" you clearly can see here



> INDONESIA
> *TNI AU DAN RSAF JAJAKI PELATIHAN PILOT UAV DAN ‘AIR REFUELING’*
> 31 AGUSTUS 2018 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR
> TNI AU dan Republic of Singapore Air Force (RSAF) tengah menjajaki kemungkinan dilaksanakan pelatihan bagi pilot pesawat terbang tanpa awak (UAV) kedua Angkatan Udara.
> 
> Hal tersebut tetuang dalam sebuah pembicaraan bilateral antara Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (Kasau) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna, S.E., M.M., dan Chief Of Air Staf (RSAF) Major General (MG) Mervyn Tan di Ministry of Defence (MINDEF) Singapura, Kamis (30/ 08).
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _TNI AU (31/ 08)_, *Tidak hanya pelatihan pilot UAV, pihak RSAF juga menawarkan latihan bersama air refueling (pengisian bahan bakar di udara) dengan pesawat A-330 Multi Role Tangker Transport (MRTT).*
> 
> Menurut kedua pemimpin Angkatan udara, hubungan TNI AU dan RSAF dalam beberapa tahun terakhir menunjukkan intensitas yang sangat erat.
> 
> “Kami merasakan sejak kegiatan flypast bersama pada perayaan 50 tahun hubungan bilateral Indonesia – Singapura tahun 2017 lalu, hubungan kita makin erat” kata Maj Gend Mervyn Tan.
> 
> Kepada koleganya, Kasau yang didampingi Asrena Marsda TNI Fachru Zaini SH..M.DS, Aspam Kasau Marsda TNI Dwi Fajariyanto, Asops Kasau Marsda TNI Johanes Bercham dan Atase Pertahanan RI di Singapura Kolonel Pnb Tjahya Elang Migdiawan, menyatakan sangat tertarik dengan tawaran RSAF.
> 
> *“TNI AU akan segera menindaklanjuti secara teknis. Kami juga berharap adanya kerjasama untuk rekrutmen penerbang dan pengoperasian pesawat UAV, termasuk pesawat A-330 MRTT” ujar Kasau.*
> 
> _Photo: Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (Kasau) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna, S.E., M.M., dan Chief Of Air Staf (RSAF) Major General (MG) Mervyn Tan. (TNI AU)_
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)_


Only air refueling training with same classes with A330 MRTT

In the end it depends to MoD and Airforce decision,not us.


----------



## Chestnut

LunarSteam said:


> R U Sure about that?
> 
> AU udah ke australia dan singapura loh untuk belajar MRTT


They went to train on boom refuelling operations.

The A330 unfortunately can only operate on 75% of our air bases compared to the KC-46's 90%. Also the Air Force has more experience operating and maintaining Boeing jets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

I prefer KC-46 over A330

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1497431807062885


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1497431807062885


producing more of this thing and their 60metre Patrol Vessel counterpart in large number could counterbalance the northern neighbour fishing militia Fleet .


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> producing more of this thing and their 60metre Patrol Vessel counterpart in large number could counterbalance the northern neighbour fishing militia Fleet .



the only problem is, this kind of boats should be operated by white hulls organisation not the Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram




        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Its about time we make good use of equestrian. There are many places in Indonesia where they are seriously needed.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nike said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


I wish that our Navy and Marines will become world class with it's own distinct quality, that will surely make a good use of our Maritime nation identity and Archipelagic state.



Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


The only equesterian unit in Southeast Asia lol. I could imagine many ways they could be utilized, but first of all this Cavalry unit certainly prefers smaller breed considering their supposed field of operation, mainly in forested and mountainous area deep inside where wheeled vehicles wont pass through. 

So naturally, scouting will be their main job, even quick raid against poorly armed rebels? Perhaps equipping them with explosives like light grenade launchers, C4, Claymore or whatever will add their shock capability (reminiscent of Napoleon era grenadier cavalry), imagine these forest hut dwelling rebels got suddenly struck with grenades attacks from a mobile mounted troops, they will certainly went into disarray quickly and will lose their effectiveness in defending their position.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> I wish that our Navy and Marines will become world class with it's own distinct quality, that will surely make a good use of our Maritime nation identity and Archipelagic state.
> 
> 
> The only equesterian unit in Southeast Asia lol. I could imagine many ways they could be utilized, but first of all this Cavalry unit certainly prefers smaller breed considering their supposed field of operation, mainly in forested and mountainous area deep inside where wheeled vehicles wont pass through.
> 
> So naturally, scouting will be their main job, even quick raid against poorly armed rebels? Perhaps equipping them with explosives like light grenade launchers, C4, Claymore or whatever will add their shock capability (reminiscent of Napoleon era grenadier cavalry), imagine these forest hut dwelling rebels got suddenly struck with grenades attacks from a mobile mounted troops, they will certainly went into disarray quickly and will lose their effectiveness in defending their position.



US army cavalry still retain their horse detachments, for ceremony purpose but they still being trained to slash with saber and shoot with revolver while on horseback. India army still deploying their horse regiment. Well Prabowo will take a liking for such idea


----------



## Chestnut

HellFireIndo said:


> I wish that our Navy and Marines will become world class with it's own distinct quality, that will surely make a good use of our Maritime nation identity and Archipelagic state.
> 
> 
> The only equesterian unit in Southeast Asia lol. I could imagine many ways they could be utilized, but first of all this Cavalry unit certainly prefers smaller breed considering their supposed field of operation, mainly in forested and mountainous area deep inside where wheeled vehicles wont pass through.
> 
> So naturally, scouting will be their main job, even quick raid against poorly armed rebels? Perhaps equipping them with explosives like light grenade launchers, C4, Claymore or whatever will add their shock capability (reminiscent of Napoleon era grenadier cavalry), imagine these forest hut dwelling rebels got suddenly struck with grenades attacks from a mobile mounted troops, they will certainly went into disarray quickly and will lose their effectiveness in defending their position.







More useful than a lot of our heavy vehicles tbh.


----------



## kooppyyy

Chestnut said:


> They went to train on boom refuelling operations.


 Wouldn't RSAF make more sense? Isn't RAAF themselves is a recent boom operator themselves? With only has the E7, P8, and C-17 with boom capable aircraft, previously its the Hornets/SH with P&D. 



HellFireIndo said:


> I prefer KC-46 over A330


Indded. IF the current issues can be resolved, the KC-46 sure has a lot more potential I feel, with a potential bulk discount from Boeing if the E-7 and P8 to go ahead together, plus it suited better to our infrastructure.


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


1474 troops how much ammo they spend 


trishna_amṛta said:


> Its about time we make good use of equestrian. There are many places in Indonesia where they are seriously needed.


Germany mountain warfare unit used mule and horse to pack and carry their equipment.
Maybe horse very useful to carry and tow light artillery also logistic.

How much money to care the horse?


----------



## Gaman

Nike said:


> US army cavalry still retain their horse detachments, for ceremony purpose but they still being trained to slash with saber and shoot with revolver while on horseback. India army still deploying their horse regiment. Well Prabowo will take a liking for such idea
> 
> View attachment 593111
> View attachment 593112
> View attachment 593113
> View attachment 593114



Is it possible to use kavkud to enhance our infantry or raiders capabilities in asymmetric field like facing KKB in papua perhaps ?



Chestnut said:


> More useful than a lot of our heavy vehicles tbh.



With our geographical character such as dense tropical forests and rugged mountains, I wonder why we do not have mountaineer infantry in specialities from the beginning ?


----------



## striver44

*Russian Su-30 fighter jets criticized by Belarus, they want F-16*
_



_
Russia has started implementing a contract on the delivery of a batch of its newest Su-30SM multirole fighter jets to Belarus, but some analysts raised concerns about costs over the entire life cycle of the aircraft, from fabrication to maintenance.

The publication Lenta.ru reported Friday that a wide range of renowned experts has expressed their concerns regarding Belarus selected Russian-made combat aircraft to replace ageing Soviet-era MiG-29 fleet.

Andrey Porotnikov, BelarusSecurityBlog’s project leader, said that operating and support costs of Russian aircraft are more expensive than U.S.-made F-16 fighter aircraft.

Usually, the combat aircraft life-cycle cost for an estimated life of 35 years is 2-2.5 times its purchase price, as a result of which the total cost of maintenance of each Belarus’s Su-30SM will cost $100-125 million.
*And now, to sum up, the price of aircraft [about $ 50 million], the maintain of airworthiness and modernization. We get the amount from 185 to 210 million dollars for each (!) aircraft in the next 35 years. And the squadron [12 aircraft], respectively, from 2.22 billion to 2.52 billion dollars. The amount is not small, ”- Andrey Porotnikov stated.*

Another disadvantage of the fighter manufactured in Russia is its AL-31FP engines, which six units “eat” during the Su-30SM life cycle (two of them are already installed and paid for at the time of purchase). This circumstance in the publication is explained by the fact that “Soviet (Russian) aircraft engines are traditionally inferior to Western ones not only in fuel efficiency but also in between-repairs and operating life cycles.”

*“The Polish Air Force simultaneously operates the Soviet twin-engine fighter MiG-29 and the American single-engine F-16. It is assumed that the American fighter will fly off all 35 years with the same engine that was originally installed on it. Unfortunately, this does not work out with the MiG-29: eight engines will have to be replaced in the same period, ” explained analyst.*

_




Photo by Airman 1st Class Duncan Bevan
According to TASS, the Su-30SM is a generation 4++ serial-produced and upgraded two-seat super-maneuverable fighter jet. The Su-30SM is furnished with two AL-31FP thrust-vectoring reheated double-flow turbofan engines. The fighter has an operating range of 1,500 km and flight endurance of 3.5 hours without refueling.
_
*Still can't understand why TNI AU insisted on su35 when even belarus (a russian satelite state) prefer western design. Eastern bloc is inferior in specs and could potentially harm our relations with USA.

Eastern bloc procurement should be limited to small arms,coastal missile and Atgm's*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

striver44 said:


> *Russian Su-30 fighter jets criticized by Belarus, they want F-16*
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Russia has started implementing a contract on the delivery of a batch of its newest Su-30SM multirole fighter jets to Belarus, but some analysts raised concerns about costs over the entire life cycle of the aircraft, from fabrication to maintenance.
> 
> The publication Lenta.ru reported Friday that a wide range of renowned experts has expressed their concerns regarding Belarus selected Russian-made combat aircraft to replace ageing Soviet-era MiG-29 fleet.
> 
> Andrey Porotnikov, BelarusSecurityBlog’s project leader, said that operating and support costs of Russian aircraft are more expensive than U.S.-made F-16 fighter aircraft.
> 
> Usually, the combat aircraft life-cycle cost for an estimated life of 35 years is 2-2.5 times its purchase price, as a result of which the total cost of maintenance of each Belarus’s Su-30SM will cost $100-125 million.
> *And now, to sum up, the price of aircraft [about $ 50 million], the maintain of airworthiness and modernization. We get the amount from 185 to 210 million dollars for each (!) aircraft in the next 35 years. And the squadron [12 aircraft], respectively, from 2.22 billion to 2.52 billion dollars. The amount is not small, ”- Andrey Porotnikov stated.*
> 
> Another disadvantage of the fighter manufactured in Russia is its AL-31FP engines, which six units “eat” during the Su-30SM life cycle (two of them are already installed and paid for at the time of purchase). This circumstance in the publication is explained by the fact that “Soviet (Russian) aircraft engines are traditionally inferior to Western ones not only in fuel efficiency but also in between-repairs and operating life cycles.”
> 
> *“The Polish Air Force simultaneously operates the Soviet twin-engine fighter MiG-29 and the American single-engine F-16. It is assumed that the American fighter will fly off all 35 years with the same engine that was originally installed on it. Unfortunately, this does not work out with the MiG-29: eight engines will have to be replaced in the same period, ” explained analyst.*
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Airman 1st Class Duncan Bevan
> According to TASS, the Su-30SM is a generation 4++ serial-produced and upgraded two-seat super-maneuverable fighter jet. The Su-30SM is furnished with two AL-31FP thrust-vectoring reheated double-flow turbofan engines. The fighter has an operating range of 1,500 km and flight endurance of 3.5 hours without refueling.
> _
> *Still can't understand why TNI AU insisted on su35 when even belarus (a russian satelite state) prefer western design. Eastern bloc is inferior in specs and could potentially harm our relations with USA.
> 
> Eastern bloc procurement should be limited to small arms,coastal missile and Atgm's*


What if compared su 30s or su 35 to f15? For maintenance etc

F16 is par to soviet mig.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

striver44 said:


> *Russian Su-30 fighter jets criticized by Belarus, they want F-16*
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Russia has started implementing a contract on the delivery of a batch of its newest Su-30SM multirole fighter jets to Belarus, but some analysts raised concerns about costs over the entire life cycle of the aircraft, from fabrication to maintenance.
> 
> The publication Lenta.ru reported Friday that a wide range of renowned experts has expressed their concerns regarding Belarus selected Russian-made combat aircraft to replace ageing Soviet-era MiG-29 fleet.
> 
> Andrey Porotnikov, BelarusSecurityBlog’s project leader, said that operating and support costs of Russian aircraft are more expensive than U.S.-made F-16 fighter aircraft.
> 
> Usually, the combat aircraft life-cycle cost for an estimated life of 35 years is 2-2.5 times its purchase price, as a result of which the total cost of maintenance of each Belarus’s Su-30SM will cost $100-125 million.
> *And now, to sum up, the price of aircraft [about $ 50 million], the maintain of airworthiness and modernization. We get the amount from 185 to 210 million dollars for each (!) aircraft in the next 35 years. And the squadron [12 aircraft], respectively, from 2.22 billion to 2.52 billion dollars. The amount is not small, ”- Andrey Porotnikov stated.*
> 
> Another disadvantage of the fighter manufactured in Russia is its AL-31FP engines, which six units “eat” during the Su-30SM life cycle (two of them are already installed and paid for at the time of purchase). This circumstance in the publication is explained by the fact that “Soviet (Russian) aircraft engines are traditionally inferior to Western ones not only in fuel efficiency but also in between-repairs and operating life cycles.”
> 
> *“The Polish Air Force simultaneously operates the Soviet twin-engine fighter MiG-29 and the American single-engine F-16. It is assumed that the American fighter will fly off all 35 years with the same engine that was originally installed on it. Unfortunately, this does not work out with the MiG-29: eight engines will have to be replaced in the same period, ” explained analyst.*
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Airman 1st Class Duncan Bevan
> According to TASS, the Su-30SM is a generation 4++ serial-produced and upgraded two-seat super-maneuverable fighter jet. The Su-30SM is furnished with two AL-31FP thrust-vectoring reheated double-flow turbofan engines. The fighter has an operating range of 1,500 km and flight endurance of 3.5 hours without refueling.
> _
> *Still can't understand why TNI AU insisted on su35 when even belarus (a russian satelite state) prefer western design. Eastern bloc is inferior in specs and could potentially harm our relations with USA.
> 
> Eastern bloc procurement should be limited to small arms,coastal missile and Atgm's*


strange , aren't they were one of the country that got permission by russia to do overhaul maintenance etc for sukhoi family ?


----------



## Aghost132483

Nike said:


> US army cavalry still retain their horse detachments, for ceremony purpose but they still being trained to slash with saber and shoot with revolver while on horseback. India army still deploying their horse regiment. Well Prabowo will take a liking for such idea
> 
> View attachment 593111
> View attachment 593112
> View attachment 593113
> View attachment 593114



TNI already had horse detachment since long ago

https://id.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detasemen_Kavaleri_Berkuda


----------



## HellFireIndo

Hoping that they will expand the numbers of units (and therefore the horses), perhaps 2 or 3 Battallions would do.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> Maybe horse very useful to carry and tow light artillery also logistic.



Only for logistic support (foods, ammo) but nothing heavy. And with domestic breed such as _Sandalwood Pony_ we are looking 3-1 ratio, meaning 1 horse will be needed to carry the grass (food) for the other horse and itself.



Gaman said:


> With our geographical character such as dense tropical forests and rugged mountains, I wonder why we do not have mountaineer infantry in specialities from the beginning ?



Not needed. Indonesia mountains are mostly volcanic and aren't high enough to warrant specialized unit. Even the non volcanic mountains such as the Sudirman Mountain Range aren't that high either with the exception of it few peaks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Hoping that they will expand the numbers of units (and therefore the horses), perhaps 2 or 3 Battallions would do.



Need more sniffer and specialized hunting Dogs instead, they are more useful for our current needs. Special breeds for military K9 is really rare and to obtain them our military must queing in long waiting list as the breeder prefer to provide them to more important clients...

http://www.uswardogs.org/war-dog-history/types-war-dogs/

Dogs can be used as a more effective scouts even compared with human and machinary, in Nam and primitive mountain jungle in New Guinea dogs extensively used by US military

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Ruhnama said:


> F16 is par to soviet mig.


Mig 29 is more superior than F16 on the *ground*.
Mig 29 can operates from the runway that littered with debris, F16 will think twice.



Nike said:


> Need more sniffer and specialized hunting Dogs instead, they are more useful for our current needs. Special breeds for military K9 is really rare and to obtain them our military must queing in long waiting list as the breeder prefer to provide them to more important clients...
> 
> http://www.uswardogs.org/war-dog-history/types-war-dogs/
> 
> Dogs can be used as a more effective scouts even compared with human and machinary, in Nam and primitive mountain jungle in New Guinea dogs extensively used by US military
> View attachment 593226


In the year of 2019, we should complement it with small portable drones.
Lucky if we have sufficient number of larger drones with better sensors, to loiter around ops area
Hm... Where is Cromwell,


----------



## Ruhnama

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Yang mahasiswa yang pns silahkan join komcad. Asoyyyyyyy.

If this program take seriously, and really military training, the program celar (tujuannya jelas) and student can take benefit from it i will join.

3 months bro like singapore Basic Training in tekong la.....


----------



## NEKONEKO

Not only menwa that get military training now? this is good activity MoD should work together with campuses for this programme and try to fusion it with their 'MOS' and abolish perpeloncoan, lebih berfaedah sama sama digojlok dibentuk mentalnya tapi beda lah kualitasnya kalau yang megang TNI.
Go go go


----------



## Kansel

jek_sperrow said:


> In the year of 2019, we should complement it with small portable drones.
> Lucky if we have sufficient number of larger drones with better sensors, to loiter around ops area


If im not wrong brimob and some of our spec ops have been equipped with blacl hornet drone (i forget where i read it tho)

https://www.instagram.com/tv/B5z20fqgkKF/?igshid=15p17fzenh5lt


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> If im not wrong brimob and some of our spec ops have been equipped with blacl hornet drone (i forget where i read it tho)
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/tv/B5z20fqgkKF/?igshid=15p17fzenh5lt
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Yeah they are, I was a part of the procurement process working with FLIR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

We need cheaper small drone for large scale deployment, not only stop at SF but to the Kostrad unit.
Equipping our Kostrad unit with protective gears, night vision googles, anti tank weapons, and drones at least at platoon level would be dope to deal with either near peer or insurgent.
As tip of the spear Kostrad should get budget priority, they are more ready for deployment than Kodam unit IMO.
What unit will be assigned to Expeditionary Forces? Any info yet? Jadi dibentuk kan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*THE 8TH DEFENCE INDUSTRY COOPERATION MEETING BETWEEN RI – TURKI*
8 DESEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
The 8th _Defence_ _Industry Cooperation Meeting between RI–Turki _merupakan forum kerjasama bilateral antara kedua negara bidang Industri Pertahanan yang telah berlangsung sejak tahun 2011 berdasarkan _Agreement_ _on_ _Defence_ _Industry_ _Cooperation _between the government of the Republic of indonesia and the Government of the Republic of Turkey.

Keberhasilan forum tersebut menjadi tanda semakin eratnya hubungan kerja sama pertahanan antara RI dan Republik Turki. Kemhan RI berharap bahwa _Defence_ _Industry_ _Cooperation_ _Meeting _yang ke–8 yang dilaksanakan di Hotel Orchardz, Jalan Industri, Jakarta Pusat pada tanggal 5 s.d. 6 Desember 2019 juga dapat memperkuat kerja sama bilateral pertahanan kedua negara seperti yang diharapkan bersama.

Kedua negara telah sepakat melanjutkan kerja sama bidang Industri Pertahanan lebih intensif melalui “_Indonesia–Turkey_ _Towards an_ _Enhanced_ _Partnership in_ _a_ _New World_ _Setting_” yang telah disepakati oleh kedua negara pada tahun 2011.

Dirjen Pothan Kemhan Prof. Dr. Ir. Bondan Tiara Sofyan, M. Si memimpin kegiatan The 8th _Defence_ _Industry Cooperation_ _Meeting between_ _RI–Turki _pada 5 s.d 6 Desember 2019, bertempat di Hotel Orchardz Jakarta Pusat, Kegiatan ini dihadiri oleh perwakilan dari pejabat Kemhan, KKIP, Angkatan, Kementerian/Lembaga Terkait dan Industri Pertahanan (PT. Pindad, PT. Dirgantara Indonesia, PT. Dahana, PT. LEN, PT.PAL, PT.NTP, PT. Garda Persada, PT. Jala Berikat, PT. Bhimasena, PT. Ridho Agung Mitra Abadi, PT. T & E _Simulation_ dan PT. Lundin Sedangkan Delegasi Turki dipimpin oleh _Vice President of Presidency of Defenc Industries (SSB)_ _of_ _the_ _Republic of_ _Turkey,_ _Mr. Serdar_ Demirel beserta 31 orang.





_Autonomous Rotary Wing Attack Drone KARGU™ (STM/ Armada International)_
Forum kerjasama bilateral antara kedua negara bidang Industri Pertahanan yang telah berlangsung sejak tahun 2011 berdasarkan _Agreement_ _on_ _Defence_ _Industry_ _Cooperation between_ _the_ _Government_ _of_ _the_ _Republic of_ _Indonesia_ _and_ _the_ _Government_ _of_ _the Republic of_ _Turkey_.

Keberhasilan forum tersebut menjadi tanda semakin eratnya hubungan kerja sama pertahanan antara RI dan Republik Turki. Kemhan RI berharap bahwa _Defence_ _Industry_ _Cooperation_ _Meeting _yang ke–8 yang juga dapat memperkuat kerja sama bilateral pertahanan kedua negara seperti yang diharapkan bersama.

Kedua negara telah sepakat melanjutkan kerja sama bidang Industri Pertahanan lebih intensif melalui “_Indonesia–Turkey_ _Towards_ _an_ _Enhanced_ _Partnership_ _in_ _a_ _New_ _World_ _Setting_ yang telah disepakati oleh kedua negara pada tahun 2011.





_Aselsan ZOKA torpedos jammers and decoy (Aselsan)_
Pada kesempatan tersebut Dirjen Pothan Kemhan Prof. Dr. Ir. Bondan Tiara Sofyan, M.Si, menyampaikan beberapa hal sebagai berikut;


program produksi bersama untuk tank kelas menengah (_Medium_ _Tank_) telah selesai dan sedang memasuki tahap produksi massal,
kerjasama antara PT. Dirgantara Indonesia dan TAI pada pesawat N219, N245 yang MoM-nya telah ditanda tangani pada tanggal 30 april 2019 namun masih perlu diskusi lebih lanjut,
kerjasama antara ASELSAN dan PT. LEN di mana memasuki tahap proses produksi,
pelatihan pilot Indonesia untuk pesawat CN–235 masih dilakukan pada tahun 2019. Hanya 16 pilot dari rencana 40 pilot yang dilatih dan 12 pilot direncanakan untuk tahun 2020.
produksi bersama terhadap rocket berkaliber 122 mm dan kaliber lainnya antara ROKETSAN dan PT. PINDAD/ PT. Dirgantara Indonesia telah disepakati.
kerjasama antara STM dan Angkatan Laut Indonesia dalam _Attack_ _Drone_ telah dilakukan oleh Asisten Perencanaan Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut pada 4 – 6 Juli 2019 di Golcuk.





_Roketsan TRG-122 122mm guided missile at SITDEF 2017, the International Defense Exhibition in Peru. (Army Recognition)_
Industri Pertahanan Indonesia saat ini juga telah mampu menyediakan dan memproduksi peralatan dan dukungan sistem yang digunakan oleh TNI. Industri Pertahanan Indonesia siap untuk berkolaborasi dan bahkan sudah ada yang telah berkolaborasi dengan industri pertahanan Turki, perusahaan tersebut antara lain: PT. Pindad, PT Len, PT. Bhimasena dan PT. ITS.

Pada hari pertama kedua negara mempresentasikan Industri Pertahanannya masing–masing tentang kemampuan memproduksi, kerjasama yang telah dijalani selama ini dan peluang kerjasama kedepan.

Dari Indonesia di wakili oleh TNI, PT.Pindad, PT. Dirgantara Indonesia, PT. LEN, PT. Garda Persada, PT. NTP. Sedangkan dari Turki, dipresentasikan oleh ASEAF, STM, TAI, BAYKAR, ROKETSAN, HAVELSAN, ASELSAN, FNSS, BMC, KOLUMAN, GOKSER MAKINA, SARSILMAZ.

Setelah melaksanakan presentasi antara kedua negara, dilanjutkan dengan Diskusi dan pembahasan _Items_ _Action_ _List_ yang akan disepakati_._

_Items_ _Action_ _List_ merupakan hasil meeting yang akan dilaksanakan sampai dengan DICM RI–Turki ke–9 nanti di Turki.

Agenda pada hari kedua yaitu melaksanakan penadatanganan MoM hasil meeting hari pertama, B to B antara Industri kedua negara, _Courtesy_ _Call_ dengan Sekjen Kemhan dan kunjungan ke PT. Jala Berikat dan PT. Ridho Agung Mitra Abadi.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> INDONESIA
> *THE 8TH DEFENCE INDUSTRY COOPERATION MEETING BETWEEN RI – TURKI*
> 8 DESEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> The 8th _Defence_ _Industry Cooperation Meeting between RI–Turki _merupakan forum kerjasama bilateral antara kedua negara bidang Industri Pertahanan yang telah berlangsung sejak tahun 2011 berdasarkan _Agreement_ _on_ _Defence_ _Industry_ _Cooperation _between the government of the Republic of indonesia and the Government of the Republic of Turkey.
> 
> Keberhasilan forum tersebut menjadi tanda semakin eratnya hubungan kerja sama pertahanan antara RI dan Republik Turki. Kemhan RI berharap bahwa _Defence_ _Industry_ _Cooperation_ _Meeting _yang ke–8 yang dilaksanakan di Hotel Orchardz, Jalan Industri, Jakarta Pusat pada tanggal 5 s.d. 6 Desember 2019 juga dapat memperkuat kerja sama bilateral pertahanan kedua negara seperti yang diharapkan bersama.
> 
> Kedua negara telah sepakat melanjutkan kerja sama bidang Industri Pertahanan lebih intensif melalui “_Indonesia–Turkey_ _Towards an_ _Enhanced_ _Partnership in_ _a_ _New World_ _Setting_” yang telah disepakati oleh kedua negara pada tahun 2011.
> 
> Dirjen Pothan Kemhan Prof. Dr. Ir. Bondan Tiara Sofyan, M. Si memimpin kegiatan The 8th _Defence_ _Industry Cooperation_ _Meeting between_ _RI–Turki _pada 5 s.d 6 Desember 2019, bertempat di Hotel Orchardz Jakarta Pusat, Kegiatan ini dihadiri oleh perwakilan dari pejabat Kemhan, KKIP, Angkatan, Kementerian/Lembaga Terkait dan Industri Pertahanan (PT. Pindad, PT. Dirgantara Indonesia, PT. Dahana, PT. LEN, PT.PAL, PT.NTP, PT. Garda Persada, PT. Jala Berikat, PT. Bhimasena, PT. Ridho Agung Mitra Abadi, PT. T & E _Simulation_ dan PT. Lundin Sedangkan Delegasi Turki dipimpin oleh _Vice President of Presidency of Defenc Industries (SSB)_ _of_ _the_ _Republic of_ _Turkey,_ _Mr. Serdar_ Demirel beserta 31 orang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Autonomous Rotary Wing Attack Drone KARGU™ (STM/ Armada International)_
> Forum kerjasama bilateral antara kedua negara bidang Industri Pertahanan yang telah berlangsung sejak tahun 2011 berdasarkan _Agreement_ _on_ _Defence_ _Industry_ _Cooperation between_ _the_ _Government_ _of_ _the_ _Republic of_ _Indonesia_ _and_ _the_ _Government_ _of_ _the Republic of_ _Turkey_.
> 
> Keberhasilan forum tersebut menjadi tanda semakin eratnya hubungan kerja sama pertahanan antara RI dan Republik Turki. Kemhan RI berharap bahwa _Defence_ _Industry_ _Cooperation_ _Meeting _yang ke–8 yang juga dapat memperkuat kerja sama bilateral pertahanan kedua negara seperti yang diharapkan bersama.
> 
> Kedua negara telah sepakat melanjutkan kerja sama bidang Industri Pertahanan lebih intensif melalui “_Indonesia–Turkey_ _Towards_ _an_ _Enhanced_ _Partnership_ _in_ _a_ _New_ _World_ _Setting_ yang telah disepakati oleh kedua negara pada tahun 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Aselsan ZOKA torpedos jammers and decoy (Aselsan)_
> Pada kesempatan tersebut Dirjen Pothan Kemhan Prof. Dr. Ir. Bondan Tiara Sofyan, M.Si, menyampaikan beberapa hal sebagai berikut;
> 
> 
> program produksi bersama untuk tank kelas menengah (_Medium_ _Tank_) telah selesai dan sedang memasuki tahap produksi massal,
> kerjasama antara PT. Dirgantara Indonesia dan TAI pada pesawat N219, N245 yang MoM-nya telah ditanda tangani pada tanggal 30 april 2019 namun masih perlu diskusi lebih lanjut,
> kerjasama antara ASELSAN dan PT. LEN di mana memasuki tahap proses produksi,
> pelatihan pilot Indonesia untuk pesawat CN–235 masih dilakukan pada tahun 2019. Hanya 16 pilot dari rencana 40 pilot yang dilatih dan 12 pilot direncanakan untuk tahun 2020.
> produksi bersama terhadap rocket berkaliber 122 mm dan kaliber lainnya antara ROKETSAN dan PT. PINDAD/ PT. Dirgantara Indonesia telah disepakati.
> kerjasama antara STM dan Angkatan Laut Indonesia dalam _Attack_ _Drone_ telah dilakukan oleh Asisten Perencanaan Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut pada 4 – 6 Juli 2019 di Golcuk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Roketsan TRG-122 122mm guided missile at SITDEF 2017, the International Defense Exhibition in Peru. (Army Recognition)_
> Industri Pertahanan Indonesia saat ini juga telah mampu menyediakan dan memproduksi peralatan dan dukungan sistem yang digunakan oleh TNI. Industri Pertahanan Indonesia siap untuk berkolaborasi dan bahkan sudah ada yang telah berkolaborasi dengan industri pertahanan Turki, perusahaan tersebut antara lain: PT. Pindad, PT Len, PT. Bhimasena dan PT. ITS.
> 
> Pada hari pertama kedua negara mempresentasikan Industri Pertahanannya masing–masing tentang kemampuan memproduksi, kerjasama yang telah dijalani selama ini dan peluang kerjasama kedepan.
> 
> Dari Indonesia di wakili oleh TNI, PT.Pindad, PT. Dirgantara Indonesia, PT. LEN, PT. Garda Persada, PT. NTP. Sedangkan dari Turki, dipresentasikan oleh ASEAF, STM, TAI, BAYKAR, ROKETSAN, HAVELSAN, ASELSAN, FNSS, BMC, KOLUMAN, GOKSER MAKINA, SARSILMAZ.
> 
> Setelah melaksanakan presentasi antara kedua negara, dilanjutkan dengan Diskusi dan pembahasan _Items_ _Action_ _List_ yang akan disepakati_._
> 
> _Items_ _Action_ _List_ merupakan hasil meeting yang akan dilaksanakan sampai dengan DICM RI–Turki ke–9 nanti di Turki.
> 
> Agenda pada hari kedua yaitu melaksanakan penadatanganan MoM hasil meeting hari pertama, B to B antara Industri kedua negara, _Courtesy_ _Call_ dengan Sekjen Kemhan dan kunjungan ke PT. Jala Berikat dan PT. Ridho Agung Mitra Abadi.
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)_



Turkey has good development on missile technology SAM, AsHM, AAM etc, likely they focus on that. Also they still try to make engine some of their local made missile use local engine.
Their drone is battle proven absolutely

Their private Industry also working very good. Turkey not depends only on state owned company for their defence.
Example private company like fnss that help design our tank.

(Industri mbt mrk aja sih yg bermasalah, atau kalau di pembuatan kapal mrk masih lama produksinya)

Perpeloncoan wajib kudu dihilangkan ga guna so2an layanin senior dsb. Sok2an katanya anti penindasan tpi tindas mahasiswa lain. Sampis abis. Bagus lah dilatih militer selama arah dan tujuannya jelas.apalagi di era reformasi ini militernya dh brubah wajah lbih professional.

End of rant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Starting to losing momentum aren't they

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> Starting to losing momentum aren't they


News about opm child soldier first released in local papua news website

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

veronika komen should post that news. if not she just antek aseng


----------



## Nike

MacanJawa said:


> veronika komen should post that news. if not she just antek aseng



She is utter disgust, no need to mention such filth, as a woman i wish she met her creator soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

Raduga said:


> Starting to losing momentum aren't they


AHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Boy am I sooo glad...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Its about information warfare now.
Also Jokowi gave command to engage more with content creators to membumikan pancasila to the millenials and the zoomers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

guess sanca/bushmaster would be our standard MRAP , really wanted to see them become like VBMR Griffon with 6x6 setup 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
try to not look at their IG comment section , toxicity level were beyond harmful .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> guess sanca/bushmaster would be our standard MRAP , really wanted to see them become like VBMR Griffon with 6x6 setup
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> try to not look at their IG comment section , toxicity level were beyond harmful .


Orang gak ngerti tupoksi, rata2 pada add ig kemenhan gara2 mentrinya tok. Mana tau mrk soal gtuan (sorry to say). Better send them to bela negara and became cheap cannon fodder.

End of rant

Arhanud also use sanca to carry mistral as i know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> guess sanca/bushmaster would be our standard MRAP , really wanted to see them become like VBMR Griffon with 6x6 setup
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> try to not look at their IG comment section , toxicity level were beyond harmful .


Im waiting Sanca mrap to be mass produced then. A nice things for our infantry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

hoping to heard more good news for heavy frigate / pseudo claimed destroyer next year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

MacanJawa said:


> veronika komen should post that news. if not she just antek aseng





Nike said:


> She is utter disgust, no need to mention such filth, as a woman i wish she met her creator soon



Nah, don't expect anything from her or any other Human Rights SJW/activist in her circles

Mereka cuma ngeberitaiin dari satu sisi dan selalu diam ketika ada oknum papua yg ngelakuin pelanggaran hukum apalagi child soldier, HAM mereka itu pesanan

Liat aja kasus pengungsi Nduga, narasinya selalu ngecam pemerintah dan minta TNI/Polri menghentikan operasi tapi di sisi lain mereka gk minta OPM untuk berhenti nyerang aparat

Kasus Child Soldier juga sama, cuma nyalahin pemerintah sebagai penyebab push-pull factor anak-anak itu gabung OPM tapi mereka sendiri gk ngecam OPM yg menerima dan terus memperalat anak-anak ini

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ruhnama

LunarSteam said:


> Nah, don't expect anything from her or any other Human Rights SJW/activist in her circles
> 
> Mereka cuma ngeberitaiin dari satu sisi dan selalu diam ketika ada oknum papua yg ngelakuin pelanggaran hukum apalagi child soldier, HAM mereka itu pesanan



Pakai bahasa karena isu dalam negri klo ane liat twittnya, kayak isu pengungsi warga perantau disana jadi korban pasti dia arahkan ke pengungsi nduga, kasus ham warga lokal dsb bkin trit pajang lebar setelah itu konklusinya 1: semua salah pemerintah. TAMAT.

Kalo kayak gini ntr diarahkan ke pendidikan kurang bla2. Bikin trit bersambung. Terus salah pemerintah TAMAT.

Btw are our regular soldier get tarining in nbc warfare? Are they equipped with gas mask? Or our 1st tier kostrad soldier equipped and ready for nbc?


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*WAMENHAN JAJAL BUSHMASTER SAAT KUNJUNGI THALES AUSTRALIA*
9 DESEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Sakti Wahyu Trenggono dan Menteri Perencanaan Pembangunan Nasional (PPN) Suharso Monoarfa mengunjungi pabrik pembuatan kendaraan tempur Thales di Bendigo, Australia, Senin.

Bahkan, Wamenhan juga sempat menjajal sejumlah kendaraan unggulan Thales, seperti Bushmaster, kendaraan lapis baja antiranjau dan Hawkei, kendaraan lapis baja ringan.

“Kita mau melihat kemampuan dan peluang kerja sama antara Thales dengan industri pertahanan Indonesia, seperti Pindad,” kata Sakti, melalui pernyataan tertulis, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Kantor Berita Antara_ (9/ 12/ 2019).

Sebagai bagian dari “commonwealth” atau negara persemakmuran Inggris, kata dia, Australia memenuhi kebutuhan alat utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista) didominasi yang sesuai standar NATO.

Menurut dia, Australia juga merupakan negara yang banyak melakukan penelitian dan pengembangan di bidang pertahanan, namun tidak banyak yang diindustrialisasi menjadi produk “masterpice”, melainkan lebih cenderung sebagai “global supply chain”.

Dengan kondisi itulah, lanjut dia, hal yang perlu didorong sebagai potensi kerja sama adalah meningkatkan produk nasional Indonesia menjadi produk yang berstandar internasional atas produk “First Article” yang belum digunakan oleh pemakai.

Di antaranya, Drone/PTTA, Swamboat, RCWS, Depth Personnel Vehicle, Ground to Air Radio, air combat manouvering instrumentation.

Untuk diketahui, fasilitas Pabrik Thales di Bendigo selama ini fokus memproduksi kendaraan tempur jenis Bushmaster dan Hawkei.

Bushmaster memiliki keunggulan pada daya tahan terhadap serangan ranjau, dan dengan desain yang dibuat Thales selama beroperasi di medan tempur belum ada pernah korban jiwa.

_Photo: Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Sakti Wahyu Trenggono menjajal Bushmaster, kendaraan lapis baja buatan Thales, dalam kunjungannya di Pabrik Thales, Australia, Senin (9/12/2019) (Dok Biro Humas Kemenhan)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_



Raduga said:


> View attachment 593313
> 
> 
> hoping to heard more good news for heavy frigate / pseudo claimed destroyer next year


Heavy frigate claimed as destroyer making our pkr have much more senses with that name "guided missile destroyer escort"

Still suprised me they want to fit tomahawk on that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Nike said:


> Need more sniffer and specialized hunting Dogs instead, they are more useful for our current needs. Special breeds for military K9 is really rare and to obtain them our military must queing in long waiting list as the breeder prefer to provide them to more important clients...
> 
> http://www.uswardogs.org/war-dog-history/types-war-dogs/
> 
> Dogs can be used as a more effective scouts even compared with human and machinary, in Nam and primitive mountain jungle in New Guinea dogs extensively used by US military
> View attachment 593226


Why not?
dogs employed by Vietnam police
300 dogs alone at Hanoi police squadron

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Raduga said:


> hoping to heard more good news for heavy frigate / pseudo claimed destroyer next year



Damen Schelde still lurking at the corner
https://www.netherlandsandyou.nl/latest-news/news/2019/12/4/state-visit-to-indonesia


----------



## NEKONEKO

trishna_amṛta said:


> Damen Schelde still lurking at the corner
> https://www.netherlandsandyou.nl/latest-news/news/2019/12/4/state-visit-to-indonesia


I think the discussions will be more about Jakarta sea wall.


----------



## Kansel

Inalillahi, semoga diterima disisi YME
Thank you for your service sir.
Home / detikNews / Berita
Selasa 10 Desember 2019, 14:12 WIB

*Komandan Pilot Tempur Lanud Pekanbaru Tutup Usia*
*Chaidir Anwar Tanjung* - detikNews




Foto: Komandan Wing Udara 6 Pangkalan Udara (Lanud) Roesmin Nurjadin, (RSN) Pekanbaru, Kolonel (Pnb) Muhamad Arwani tutup usia.(dok ist)
*Jakarta *- Komandan Wing Udara 6 Pangkalan Udara (Lanud) Roesmin Nurjadin, (RSN) Pekanbaru, Kolonel (Pnb) Muhamad Arwani tutup usia. Arwani tercatat menjabat Komadan Wing 6 Lanud RSN sejak 7 Desember 2018 lalu.

"Sebelumnya almarhum Kolonel Arwani sempat di rawat di RS di Yogyakarta dan dua hari ini dirujuk di RSPAD Gatot Subroto yang meninggal tadi pagi pukul 10.00 WIB,. Alamarhum mengalami sakit," kata Kepala Penerangan dan Perpustakaan (Kapentak) RSN Letkol M Zukri kepada *detikcom*, Selasa (10/12/2019).

*Baca juga: *Pesawat Militer Chile Bawa 38 Orang Hilang Saat Mengudara ke Antartika


Zukri menjelaskan, rencananya Kol M Arwani akan dibawa ke rumah orang tuanya di Gang Pemuda No 191 Desa Bejen Rt 06/ Rw 19 Kelurahan Bantul Kecamatan Bantul Kabupaten Bantul.

"Almarhum akan dimakamkan di kampung halamannya," kata Zukri.


Tonton juga Terungkap! Pilot Lion Air Baca Buku Panduan Sebelum Pesawat Jatuh :

Zukri menjelaskan, Kol M Arwani merupakan penerbang pesawat tempur yang meninggalkan seorang istri, Oktina Trisihati SE. dan tiga orang anak. Almarhum lahir pada 7 September 1973 di Bantul.

"Dia merupakan lulusan Akademi Angkatan Udara (AAU) tahun 1995," Tutup Zukri. *(cha/rvk)*


----------



## UMNOPutra

A smart and brilliant idea to solve the problem ... 



[URL='https://twitter.com/AHelvas']Alman Helvas
@AHelvas[/URL]
Indonesia still flip flop on KFX/IFX program, while the "taximeter" always rolling every day. If Indonesia wants to go on with the program but has no money in the pocket, why don't sale back DSME Type 209/1400 to South Korea. This is better for the sake of the nation and navy.


----------



## LtMaverick

UMNOPutra said:


> A smart and brilliant idea to solve the problem ...
> 
> 
> 
> Alman Helvas
> @AHelvas
> Indonesia still flip flop on KFX/IFX program, while the "taximeter" always rolling every day. If Indonesia wants to go on with the program but has no money in the pocket, why don't sale back DSME Type 209/1400 to South Korea. This is better for the sake of the nation and navy.



i hope you were joking or purely intended as sarcasm by saying this is a smart and brilliant idea. if it's not, damn you're very smart indeed. that even universe wondering how smart you are. cuz alman opinion on this, is basically a joke. if the govs doesn't had a money they already stopped and walked out from the program. which is totally non sense to me



Viet said:


> Why not?
> dogs employed by Vietnam police
> 300 dogs alone at Hanoi police squadron


I've heard that our forces are lack of k9 dogs so we still import some of em from aussie or either somewhere

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

UMNOPutra said:


> A smart and brilliant idea to solve the problem ...
> 
> 
> 
> Alman Helvas
> @AHelvas
> Indonesia still flip flop on KFX/IFX program, while the "taximeter" always rolling every day. If Indonesia wants to go on with the program but has no money in the pocket, why don't sale back DSME Type 209/1400 to South Korea. This is better for the sake of the nation and navy.


Just get out, trash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

LtMaverick said:


> I've heard that our forces are lack of k9 dogs so we still import some of em from aussie or either somewhere




How hard to train for odrdinary k9? As i have watch "dunia binatang", it is very hard to train dog to became a cadaver dog. Specialise for search human part, organ bldy etc during disaster or maybe in crime scene. Only 14 dog in Indonesia that have cadaver capability, and jogja police have 3 Cmiiw

(Yeah, i still watch kids tv program, entertain and funny )


----------



## mandala

UMNOPutra said:


> A smart and brilliant idea to solve the problem ...
> 
> 
> 
> Alman Helvas
> @AHelvas
> Indonesia still flip flop on KFX/IFX program, while the "taximeter" always rolling every day. If Indonesia wants to go on with the program but has no money in the pocket, why don't sale back DSME Type 209/1400 to South Korea. This is better for the sake of the nation and navy.


Do you have permission to quote his tweets? 

Alman Helvas
@AHelvas
Defense Market & Industry Consultant Former Jane's Representative - Indonesia *NO QUOTE WITHOUT PRIOR CONSENT*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bungaterakhir

^^ find him, and report to interpol.


----------



## Jatosint

mandala said:


> Do you have permission to quote his tweets?
> 
> Alman Helvas
> @AHelvas
> Defense Market & Industry Consultant Former Jane's Representative - Indonesia *NO QUOTE WITHOUT PRIOR CONSENT*



His Twitter account is open (public), why do we even need permission to quote his tweet in this thread (which is also open for public) ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

LunarSteam said:


> His Twitter account is open (public), why do we even need permission to quote his tweet in this thread (which is also open for public) ?


He clearly wrote in capital letters NO QUOTE WITHOUT PRIOR CONSENT. You do know what it means right?


----------



## Kansel

Anyway,talking about tanker's procurement from my source (gamau disebutin namanya) this is the info i get.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Raduga

*Indonesia outlines 2020–24 military procurement priorities*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Industry
10 December 2019




​The Indonesian MoD has confirmed a range of military procurement targets for the period 2020–24, including the planned acquisition of 32 Lockheed Martin F-16V fighter aircraft (pictured here). Source: Lockheed Martin
*Key Points*

The final phase of the TNI's Minimum Essential Force (MEF) programme focuses on air force and navy modernisation
Funding remains a major challenge as foreign loans are required to support major acquisitions
The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) has outlined the military procurement priorities for the Indonesian National Armed Forces (Tentara Nasional Indonesia: TNI) as it enters the third and final phase of its long-term modernisation programme.

In presentations to the House of Representatives' defence commission in November, the MoD tabled plans for a multi-billion-dollar investment in assets including fighter aircraft, transport aircraft, tanks, air defence systems, and surface combatants to support the 2020-24 phase of the TNI's Minimum Essential Force (MEF) programme.

However, with Indonesia continuing to face a shortfall in defence spending, the country is expected to require substantial foreign loans to support much of this modernisation drive. The country will also look to support procurement through countertrade with commodities such as palm oil and coffee.

Similar funding methods underpinned the two previous phases of the MEF programme in 2009-2014 and 2015-19. In line with this modernisation drive, Indonesia also aims to ensure that its national defence industry is involved in all military imports. Such participation will likely be greatest in naval and land programmes, given the scope of local capabilities.

*Air force*
The most expensive procurement identified in the 2020-24 priorities is the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU) project to acquire Lockheed Martin F-16V Block 70/72 Fighting Falcon multirole combat aircraft.

The MoD confirmed that the TNI-AU is planning to acquire 32 F-16s (two squadrons), which would cost about USD2 billion. _Jane's_ understands that the F-16V has been identified by the TNI-AU as a replacement for its ageing BAE Systems Hawk 109/209 strike aircraft.

https://www.janes.com/article/93090/indonesia-outlines-2020-24-military-procurement-priorities
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

kopongan ? , usd 2 billion are extremely cheap for 2sqd of vipers


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> *Indonesia outlines 2020–24 military procurement priorities*
> *Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Industry
> 10 December 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​The Indonesian MoD has confirmed a range of military procurement targets for the period 2020–24, including the planned acquisition of 32 Lockheed Martin F-16V fighter aircraft (pictured here). Source: Lockheed Martin
> *Key Points*
> 
> The final phase of the TNI's Minimum Essential Force (MEF) programme focuses on air force and navy modernisation
> Funding remains a major challenge as foreign loans are required to support major acquisitions
> The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) has outlined the military procurement priorities for the Indonesian National Armed Forces (Tentara Nasional Indonesia: TNI) as it enters the third and final phase of its long-term modernisation programme.
> 
> In presentations to the House of Representatives' defence commission in November, the MoD tabled plans for a multi-billion-dollar investment in assets including fighter aircraft, transport aircraft, tanks, air defence systems, and surface combatants to support the 2020-24 phase of the TNI's Minimum Essential Force (MEF) programme.
> 
> However, with Indonesia continuing to face a shortfall in defence spending, the country is expected to require substantial foreign loans to support much of this modernisation drive. The country will also look to support procurement through countertrade with commodities such as palm oil and coffee.
> 
> Similar funding methods underpinned the two previous phases of the MEF programme in 2009-2014 and 2015-19. In line with this modernisation drive, Indonesia also aims to ensure that its national defence industry is involved in all military imports. Such participation will likely be greatest in naval and land programmes, given the scope of local capabilities.
> 
> *Air force*
> The most expensive procurement identified in the 2020-24 priorities is the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU) project to acquire Lockheed Martin F-16V Block 70/72 Fighting Falcon multirole combat aircraft.
> 
> The MoD confirmed that the TNI-AU is planning to acquire 32 F-16s (two squadrons), which would cost about USD2 billion. _Jane's_ understands that the F-16V has been identified by the TNI-AU as a replacement for its ageing BAE Systems Hawk 109/209 strike aircraft.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/93090/indonesia-outlines-2020-24-military-procurement-priorities
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> kopongan ? , usd 2 billion are extremely cheap for 2sqd of vipers



Dont know, maybe because Indonesia had invested a lot for F 16 infrastructure like MRO facilities, Depo repairing even for training regime facilities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

mandala said:


> He clearly wrote in capital letters NO QUOTE WITHOUT PRIOR CONSENT. You do know what it means right?



*NOPE!* If I ever wan't to quote any of his ridiculous tweet I will do so without hesitation, feel fee to launch any legal action against me and let the court decide. Unfortunately I don't have any habit of sharing, quoting anyone in social media (especially if its ridiculous)


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> How hard to train for odrdinary k9? As i have watch "dunia binatang", it is very hard to train dog to became a cadaver dog. Specialise for search human part, organ bldy etc during disaster or maybe in crime scene. Only 14 dog in Indonesia that have cadaver capability, and jogja police have 3 Cmiiw



Training K9 require a LOT of PATIENCE, CARE LOVING, and eventually develop BOUNDING. Personally I've never close to any doggo let alone training them (cat person here). Apparently most dogs and snakes hate me because I used to eat them and somehow they able to sense that from me.


----------



## mandala

trishna_amṛta said:


> Training K9 require a LOT of PATIENCE, CARE LOVING, and eventually develop BOUNDING. Personally I've never close to any doggo let alone training them (cat person here). Apparently most dogs and snakes hate me because I used to eat them and somehow they able to sense that from me.


To be honest i don't like any of his quote. I was just replying to the troller (yes the one that mocks Palu eartquakes aka Umno). Well i once asked here who the hell Alman Helvas is once his quote starts popping up here in this thread.


----------



## Ruhnama

trishna_amṛta said:


> Training K9 require a LOT of PATIENCE, CARE LOVING, and eventually develop BOUNDING. Personally I've never close to any doggo let alone training them (cat person here). Apparently most dogs and snakes hate me because I used to eat them and somehow they able to sense that from me.



Why we must import dog? Why not recruit local and take them and cheaper maybe. Also maybe local dog aggressive enough.
Btw dog also very useful during dissaster.

K9 have many type for narco, sentry, bomb , cadaver, finding missing person, etc.
Maybe local dog can use for senrtry. For bomb dog, usually use female dog

(Seriusan acara anak2 trkdng bagus, klo libur ane msh suka nonton wkwkkw)


----------



## Nike

Good k9 need good pedigree in which need a history license from which the dogs is bred from, then on how to registered them. It is hard to implemented such rigid and taxing task of how to bred a good k9 which tempered to doing their suppposed task according such genealogy lines. Well i know Indonesia Kennel Klub is an old club and the ones who can certified dogs bred in Indonesia since long but actually there is not many specialized breeder in Indonesia who can produce K9 dogs bred with such high standard and performance like what the Belgian, US, dutch and UK breeder do. 




Ruhnama said:


> Why we must import dog? Why not recruit local and take them and cheaper maybe. Also maybe local dog aggressive enough.
> Btw dog also very useful during dissaster.
> 
> K9 have many type for narco, sentry, bomb , cadaver, finding missing person, etc.
> Maybe local dog can use for senrtry. For bomb dog, usually use female dog
> 
> (Seriusan acara anak2 trkdng bagus, klo libur ane msh suka nonton wkwkkw)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

mandala said:


> To be honest i don't like any of his quote. I was just replying to the troller (yes the one that mocks Palu eartquakes aka Umno). Well i once asked here who the hell Alman Helvas is once his quote starts popping up here in this thread.



I put that UMNO in ignore list, and feeding any troll is a waste of time & energy.
FYI there is already over 30 in my ignore list and the number keep growing.



Ruhnama said:


> Why we must import dog? Why not recruit local and take them and cheaper maybe. Also maybe local dog aggressive enough.



Pedigree and lack of suitable local breeder. Local breeder tend to follow market demand, and these days that mean either Husky, Corgy, or this :


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Faww%252Fcomments%252Fe7fyzd%252F


----------



## 182

PT. PAL Indonesia, Submarine Type 209 Overhaul Process in 1998 









Today's PT PAL Indonesia, Submarine Facilities





PT. PAL Indonesia, Submarine Type 209 Overhaul Process in 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

*Wamenhan Jajaki Peluang Kerja Sama Pindad-Pabrik Alutsista Australia*
Audrey Santoso - detikNews
Rabu, 11 Des 2019 10:22 WIB




Foto: Wamenhan saat mengunjungi pabrik alutsista di Australia (dok. Istimewa)
*Jakarta* - Wakil Menteri Pertahanan (Wamenhan) Sakti Wahyu Trenggono mengunjungi pabrik kendaraan tempur Thales di Australia. Trenggono menjajaki peluang kerja sama alutsista antara Pindad dengan pabrik tersebut.

"Australia merupakan bagian dari Commonwealth dengan pemenuhan alutsista didominasi berstandar NATO. Kita mau melihat kemampuan dan peluang kerja sama antara Thales dengan industri pertahanan Indonesia seperti Pindad," kata Trenggono dalam rilis Kementerian Pertahanan, Rabu (12/11/2019).

Baca juga:Prabowo: Alutsista RI Membanggakan, 5 Tahun Lagi Lebih Mandiri




Foto: Wamenhan saat mengunjungi pabrik alutsista di Australia (dok. Istimewa)



Trenggono melakukan kunjungan kerja tersebut bersama Menteri Perencanaan Pembangunan Nasional (PPN) Suharso Monoarfa. Kunjungan dilaksanakan pada Senin (9/12).

Dia menyebut Australia merupakan negara yang banyak melakukan penelitian dan pengembangan bidang pertahanan, tapi produk pertahanannya sedikit. Trenggono mengatakan hal ini menjadi peluang kerja sama untuk tingkatkan produk alutsista Indonesia.

Baca juga:Butuh 24 Juta Pohon Pulihkan Lahan Kritis di DAS Citarum


"Atas kondisi ini hal yang perlu didorong sebagai potensi kerja sama adalah meningkatkan produk nasional Indonesia menjadi produk yang berstandar internasional atas produk First Article yang belum digunakan user diantaranya Drone/PTTA, Swamboat, RCWS, Depth Persomnel Vehicle, Ground to Air Radio, air combat maneuvering instrumentation dan lain-lain," jelas Trenggono.

Trenggono dan Suharso juga sempat menjajal kendaraan tempur Bushmaster dan Hawkei. Mereka juga berdialog dengan pihak perusahaan terkait proses produksi kendaraan temput tersebut.

https://m.detik.com/news/berita/d-4...-kerja-sama-pindad-pabrik-alutsista-australia



182 said:


> PT. PAL Indonesia, Submarine Type 209 Overhaul Process in 1998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's PT PAL Indonesia, Submarine Facilities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT. PAL Indonesia, Submarine Type 209 Overhaul Process in 2019




They are looking more funds for further facilities in Submarine yards


----------



## UMNOPutra

mandala said:


> He clearly wrote in capital letters NO QUOTE WITHOUT PRIOR CONSENT. You do know what it means right?



Hahaha..,.Do you understand "English or Commonwealth Law" ?

If you dislike his "provocating" comments or jokes ... It is better to potest direcly to him... It is simple ...


----------



## HellFireIndo

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahaha..,.Do you understand "English or Commonwealth Law" ?
> 
> If you dislike his "provocating" comments or jokes ... It is better to potest direcly to him... It is simple ...


Damn cunt so annoying.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> They are looking more funds for further facilities in Submarine yards


Good move to support our future submarine forces, 12 unit or so.
Will our new submarine name use the old whiskey class name?
It's like they are being reborn again.




403 and 404 use new name though, and Alugoro become 405, *some of them are being reborn (like 1 of them)


----------



## Nike

*KSAD Tinjau Pembangunan Armed, Arhanud, Makodim 1629 di NTT*

11 Desember 2019





Arhanud TNI AD kini dilengkapi rudal (photo : SindoNews)

KUPANG - Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat (KSAD) Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa mengunjungi Kupang, Nusa Tenggara Timur (NTT) untuk meninjau langsung pembangunan satuan baru Armed, Arhanud dan Makodim 1629.

Setibanya di VIP Room Bandara El Tari Kupang pada 13.45 Wita, KSAD beserta Ketua Umum Persit Kartika Chandra Kirana Hetty Andika Perkasa disambut Gubernur NTT, Viktor Bungtilu Laiskodat dan istri serta tarian adat selamat datang yakni Tarian Natoni.

“Kedatangan KSAD dan rombongan di wilayah NTT ini dalam rangka melakukan kunjungan kerja selama tiga hari. Agendanya antara lain meninjau rencana lokasi pembangunan satuan baru Armed dan Arhanud serta meresmikan Makodim 1629 Sumba Barat Daya dan Kompi Kavaleri Komodo Ksatria Anuraga Camplong Kupang,” Kepala Dinas Penerangan Angkatan Darat (Kadispenad), Brigjen TNI Candra Wijaya, dalam rilis tertulisnya yang diterima SINDOnews, Selasa (10/12/2019).

Candra menjelaskan, dalam kunjunganya Ketua Umum Persit beserta rombongan menuju Makobrigif 21 Komodo untuk meninjau hasil kerajinan tangan Persit KCK Cabang XL Brigif 21 PD IX/Udayana.

Di lokasi tersebut, tambah Candra, terdapat beberapa kerajinan antara lain Suminangasih yakni melukis di atas air, Kurumie yakni menempel gambar dengan kain, Ecoprint adalah memindahkan warna alami dari daun ke kain dengan cara dikukus, Sibori yakni, kesenian kain lipat dari Jepang, tas, kipas dan kerajinan tenun, produk makanan antara lain Stik kelor, kue ubi ungu dan produk minuman.

“Selanjutnya Bapak KSAD bertatap muka dan memberikan pengarahan kepada 1.500 prajurit TNI, PNS beserta keluarga jajaran Korem 161/Kupang,” kata Candra.

Dalam pengarahan yang berlangsung akrab dan penuh kekeluargaan, KSAD menekankan akan pentingnya menjaga kesehatan diri pribadi maupun keluarga, salah satunya dengan cara berolahraga secara teratur jalan kaki minimal satu jam serta harus makan makanan yang bergizi dan proporsional.

Dalam kunjungannya kali ini KSAD didampingi Pangdam IX/Udayana Mayjen TNI Benny Susianto, Aster KSAD, dan Waasrena KSAD masing-masing bersama istri.

(SindoNews)

More assets there


----------



## Raduga

*Indonesia – Laos Tandatangani MoU Kerjasama Pertahanan*
Rabu, 11 Desember 2019 , Jakarta




– Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia H. Prabowo Subianto menerima kunjungan kehormatan Menhan Laos Jenderal Chansamone Chanyalath, Rabu (11/12) di kantor Kementerian Pertahanan, Jl. Medan Merdeka Barat, Jakarta Pusat. Kunjungan kehormatan Menhan Laos di kantor Kemhan disambut dengan upacara jajar kehormatan oleh Menhan RI.

Selanjutnya Menhan RI dan Menhan Laos melakukan pertemuan bilateral, dan dilanjutkan dengan penandatangan nota kesepahaman bersama tentang kerjasama pertahanan antara Kemhan RI dan Kemhan PRD Laos “Memorandum of Understanding between the Ministry of Defence of the Republic of Indonesia and the Ministry of Defence of the Lao People’s Democratic Republic on Cooperation in the Field of Defence”.

Turut hadir dalam penandatangan MoU tersebut Sekjen Kemhan Laksdya TNI Agus Setiadji S.A.P, M.A., dan sejumlah pejabat Kemhan. Hadir pula Duta Besar RI untuk Laos dan Atase Pertahanan RI di Laos.

Sementara itu, Delegasi Laos terdiri dari Dubes Laos Thepthavone Sengmany, Sekjen Kemhan Laos Mayjen Khamsy Vhongkhamsao, Kepala Deputy Departemen Staf Umum Kemhan Laos Mayjen Chantong Soneta At, dan beberapa pejabat Kemhan Laos. Hadir pula Athan Laos di Jakarta.

MoU kerjasama bidang pertahanan tersebut ditandatangani kedua belah pihak sebagai payung hukum bagi peningkatan kerjasama antara kedua negara di bidang pertahanan. Lingkup kerjasama meliputi; pertama kerjasama pertukaran kunjungan antar pejabat pertahanan dan militer. Kedua, kerjasama pertukaran informasi bidang kerjasama pertahanan dan pertukaran pandangan mengenai tantangan terkait keamanan nasional, regional dan internasional.

Ketiga, kerjasama dalam pembangunan kapasitas kemampuan sumber daya manusia, serta kerjasama di bidang lainnya yang menguntungkan bagi kedua negara.

Kerjasama bilateral di bidang pertahanan antara Indonesia dan Laos telah berjalan dengan baik sejak tahun 1970. Hal ini ditandai antara lain dengan kunjungan antar pejabat pertahanan kedua negara serta partisipasi Perwira Angkatan Bersenjata Laos dalam mengikuti pendidikan di Indonesia.

Indonesia akan terus memberikan kontribusi dalam memperkuat kemampuan Perwira Angkatan Bersenjata Laos melalui berbagai pendidikan militer. Sejak tahun 1970 sampai dengan 2019, Laos telah mengirimkan lima Perwira untuk mengikuti Sesko Angkatan dan Sesko TNI.



Saat ini, terdapat satu Perwira Angkatan Bersenjata Laos yang sedang melaksanakan pelatihan bahasa Indonesia di Pusat Bahasa Badiklat Kemhab dalam rangka persiapan PPRA LX Lemhannas RI Tahun Anggaran 2020.

Kesempatan kunjungan kehormatan Menhan Laos kepada Menhan RI ini menjadi kesempatan pertemuan kedua antara keduanya, dimana sebelumnya pertemuan pertama dilakukan pada sela -sela forum kegiatan ADMM Retreat beberapa waktu yang lalu di Bangkok, Thaliand.

Dalam kunjungan ini, Menhan Laos berkesempatan melihat display produk senjata SS1 dan G2 produksi PT Pindad (Persero). Selama rangkaian kunjungannya di Indonesia, Menhan Laos juga dijadwalkan mengunjungi Universitas Pertahanan di Sentul, Bogor dan mengunjungi Monumen Nasional (Monas).

https://www.kemhan.go.id/2019/12/11/indonesia-laos-tandatangani-mou-kerjasama-pertahanan.html

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*TRANSFER OF TECHNOLOGY (TOT) PEMBANGUNAN DAN PEMELIHARAAN KAPAL SELAM CLASS 209*
Wednesday, 11 December 2019




Jakarta, Rabu (11/12/2019). Balitbang Kemhan dan PT. PAL menyelenggarakan paparan _Transfer of Technology_ Pembangunan dan Pemeliharaan Kapal Selam _Class_ 209, yang dilaksanakan di Rupatama Lantai V Gedung Ir. H. Djuanda Balitbang Kemhan, Jl. Jati No.1 Pondok Labu, Jakarta Selatan. Paparan dihadiri oleh Kapuslitbang Strahan Balitbang Kemhan Laksma TNI Arif Harnanto, S.T., M.Eng., sekaligus membuka kegiatan tersebut, serta para pejabat di lingkungan Balitbang Kemhan. Sebagai narasumber dari PT. PAL adalah Bpk. Laksda Purn. Mulyadi, Kolonel Laut (T) Wiranto, dan Chabibi Nur T. serta moderator Kabid Matra Laut Kolonel Laut (E) Aab Abdul Wahab, S.T., M.T.

Kapuslitbang Strahan Balitbang Kemhan dalam sambutannya menyampaikan, bahwa _Transfer of Technology_ Pembangunan dan Pemeliharaan Kapal Selam _Class_ 209 ini, dibuat dalam rangka mendukung program nasional. Pada tahun 2019 ini yang dikembangkan baru sebatas _joint production and_ MRO dengan Korea Selatan. Mekanisme _Transfer of Technology_ Kapal Selam sangat komplek, memakan waktu yang cukup lama. Lebih lanjut Kapuslitbang Strahan Balitbang Kemhan menambahkan, untuk ke depan perlu adanya kerjasama Balitbang Kemhan dengan PT. PAL untuk pengembangan desain Kapal Selam.

Mengakhiri sambutannya, Kapuslitbang Strahan mengucapkan terima kasih dan penghargaan sedalam-dalamnya kepada narasumber, moderator dan undangan yang telah meluangkan waktunya. Beliau berharap dalam pelaksanaan paparan ini dapat memberi masukan dan saran untuk meningkatkan penguasaan teknologi yang nantinya dapat berfungsi sebagai alutsista TNI yang handal serta dalam rangka ikut mengurangi ketergantungan _import_ produk alutsista dari luar negeri.

https://www.kemhan.go.id/balitbang/...n-dan-pemeliharaan-kapal-selam-class-209.html
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ruhnama

jek_sperrow said:


> Good move to support our future submarine forces, 12 unit or so.
> Will our new submarine name use the old whiskey class name?
> It's like they are being reborn again.
> View attachment 593447
> 
> 403 and 404 use new name though, and Alugoro become 405, *some of them are being reborn (like 1 of them)


How navy keep pasopati operational from late 60s to 90s when we run out spare part etc? How could?


----------



## Nike

Ruhnama said:


> How navy keep pasopati operational from late 60s to 90s when we run out spare part etc? How could?



Cannibalism spare parts and outsource them from middle country like North Korea


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Cannibalism spare parts and outsource them from middle country like North Korea


Canibal is usual indonesian way and but norkor....... ajegile hebat amat ya, ... kwkwk

Anyone notice ss3 or ssx or in some media said senapan scar in table beside a sniper rifle? As i know it is DMR rifle chambered in 7.62 Nato and the design like bushmaster acr. Imho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Sejumlah penari Timor Leste memasuki KRI Usman Harun-359 ketika sandar di Pelabuhan Dili, Timor Leste, Rabu (11/12/2019). KRI Usman Harun-359 dan KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda-367 akan melakukan misi diplomasi di Timor Leste hingga Sabtu (14/12). ANTARA FOTO/Zabur Karuru/aww.





Dubes Indonesia untuk Timor Leste Sahat Sitorus (kiri) bersama Komandan Gugus Tempur Laut Koarmada III TNI AL Laksamana Pertama TNI R. Aviantara (ketiga kanan) dan Komadan KRI Usman Harun Kolonel Laut (P) Himawan (kedua kanan) serta Palaksa KRI Usman Harun-359 Mayor Laut (P) Syaifuddin Zuhri (kiri) menyaksikan tari khas Timor Leste saat prosesi penyambutan KRI Usman Harun-359 tiba di Pelabuhan Dili, Timor Leste, Rabu (11/12/2019). KRI Usman Harun-359 dan KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda-367 akan melakukan misi diplomasi di Timor Leste hingga Sabtu (14/12). ANTARA FOTO/Zabur Karuru/aww.





Prajurit TNI KRI Usman Harun-359 menaikkan bendera Timor Leste di geladak meriam 30mm KRI Usman Harun-359 ketika memasuki perairan Timor Leste di Dili, Timor Leste, Rabu (11/12/2019). KRI Usman Harun-359 dan KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda-367 akan melakukan misi diplomasi di Timor Leste hingga Sabtu (14/12). ANTARA FOTO/Zabur Karuru/aww.


----------



## mandala

According to MaxDefense Pindad Harimau Medium Tank & Anoa APC are already in the Philippine for demonstration & trials in Philippine conditions.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1122195027951153




"117625771741422"%3A%7B"page_id"%3A117625771741422%2C"actor_id"%3A117625771741422%2C"dm"%3A%7B"isShare"%3A0%2C"originalPostOwnerID"%3A0%7D%2C"psn"%3A"EntStatusCreationStory"%2C"post_context"%3A%7B"object_fbtype"%3A266%2C"publish_time"%3A1575976096%2C"story_name"%3A"EntStatusCreationStory"%2C"story_fbid"%3A%5B1122195027951153%5D%7D%2C"role"%3A1%2C"sl"%3A4%2C"targets"%3A%5B%7B"actor_id"%3A117625771741422%2C"page_id"%3A117625771741422%2C"post_id"%3A1122195027951153%2C"role"%3A1%2C"share_id"%3A0%7D%5D%7D%7D&__tn__=%2As%2As-R

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

There are actually some people who think this is Dillon Aero product. 

I wonder why TNI didn't buy this, considering this is a local product.


----------



## Nike

Indonesia Navy 3rd fleets HQ in Sorong is in progress


----------



## bad sector

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



In this picture, Mr. Prabowo still have the trigger discipline, meanwhile his counterpart (the active general), his discipline is low

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Another Dauphin for Basarnas


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Raduga

*Luhut Nyatakan Bakamla Akan Jadi Coast Guard*
Dalam waktu dekat, pemerintah akan menjadikan Badan Keamanan Laut (Bakamla) sebagai coast guard.
Rinaldi Mohammad Azka - Bisnis.com10 Desember 2019 | 07:42 WIB





_Kapal Negara Gajah Laut 4804, armada patroli yang dimiliki Badan Keamanan Laut (Bakamla) - Bisnis/David Eka_​
Dia menegaskan dalam waktu dekat pemerintah akan menjadikan Badan Keamanan Laut (Bakamla) sebagai Coast Guard.

“Nanti Bakamla itu akan menjadi _coast guard_ sepenuhnya, dan nantinya Bakamla itu akan menjadi _partner_ untuk INSA [Indonesian National Shipowners Association] juga di laut,” jelasnya, Senin (9/12/2019).

Dia mendorong pula agar kapal-kapal yang digunakan oleh para penjaga pantai ini merupakan kapal yang berstandar untuk jelajah samudera, sehingga tidak kalah dengan penjaga pantai dan laut dari negara lain.

Luhut menyebut aturan mengenai _coast guard_ akan termasuk dalam _omnibus law_ yang mulai dipersiapkan oleh pemerintah sehingga kewenangan di laut dikelola oleh satu instansi.

"Kita jadikan satu semua kewenangan Menteri Perhubungan Budi Karya sudah bicara, di tim sudah bicara, kita sudah bicara dengan Presiden juga memang tidak bisa dipecah-pecah kewenangan itu," urainya.

Sebelumnya, pengusaha pelayaran yang tergabung dalam INSA mengadukan soal penjaga laut kepada Presiden Joko Widodo di Istana Merdeka, Jakarta, Rabu (4/12/2019).

Dalam pertemuan dengan Presiden, Ketua Umum DPP INSA Carmelita Hartoto menyatakan pihaknya membahas mengenai isu _coast guard_.

Carmelita mengatakan Indonesia memiliki tiga _coast guard_ yaitu Kesatuan Penjagaan Laut dan Pantai Indonesia (KPLP) Kementerian Perhubungan, Badan Keamanan Laut (Bakamla) dan Direktorat Polisi Air. Carmelita berharap Presiden menetapkan satu penegak hukum saja.

Menurutnya, keberadaan lebih dari satu _coast guard_ itu memberatkan pengusaha pelayaran. Kapal-kapal milik pengusaha pelayaran Indonesia, menurutnya, sering diberhentikan oleh _coast guard_.

Dengan demikian, biaya logistik seperti bahan bakar yang ditanggung oleh pengusaha pelayaran itu menjadi lebih besar. "Kan juga mustinya kita tiba dalam waktu 1 atau 2 hari tapi perpanjangan (tiba lebih lama) karena setop-setop," kata Carmelita.

https://ekonomi.bisnis.com/read/20191210/98/1179635/luhut-nyatakan-bakamla-akan-jadi-coast-guard

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What happened to kplp then ? 

*Luhut Beri Pesan Khusus untuk Prabowo*






Foto: CNBC Indonesia/Muhammad Sabki​*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Menteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman dan Investasi Jenderal TNI (Purn) Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan memiliki permintaan khusus kepada Menteri Pertahanan Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto. Permintaan itu berkaitan erat dengan _coast guard_ atau aparat patroli laut yang terintegrasi untuk pejagaan laut dan pantai di Indonesia.

Demikian disampaikan Luhut di sela membuka Rapat Umum Anggota (RUA) Asosiasi Pemilik Pelayaran Nasional Indonesia (Indonesian National Shipowners Association/INSA) di Hotel Sultan, Jakarta, Senin (9/12/2019).

Mengawali paparan, Luhut kembali mengingatkan status Indonesia sebagai negara kepulauan terbesar di dunia.

"Kita masih belum jaya di laut. Kita suka lupa, Indonesia itu 70% terdiri dari laut. Besar sekali," katanya.

Politikus senior Partai Golongan Karya itu lantas meminta sejumlah masukan dari INSA dalam rangka perumusan kebijakan pemerintah. Luhut menegaskan, kebijakan yang dibuat harus betul-betul mencerminkan keinginan rakyat.

Tapi di sisi lain, kebijakan itu juga harus memelihara titik keseimbangan mengingat Indonesia juga hidup di tengah masyarakat dunia. Salah satu kebijakan konkret yang tengah dirumuskan adalah mengenai c_oast guard_.

"Kami sudah bicara dengan Pak Budi (Menteri Perhubungan Budi Karya Sumadi). Kita segera revisi omnibus law, nanti itu semua akan kita satukan," ujar Luhut.

*"Sekarang ini kan enggak jelas. Kita kadang-kadang suka yang nggak jelas, sekarang kita pengen jelas semua. Iya, iya, enggak, enggak. Sehingga coast guard bisa seperti di Natuna," lanjutnya.

Mantan KSP itu juga ingin kapal-kapal coast guard tidak lagi berukuran kecil. Artinya, kapal tersebut harus mampu melakukan patroli di laut lepas dengan kapasitas yang lebih dari saat ini.*

"Nah ini juga menjadi policy. Saya bicara dengan menteri pertahanan. Saya bilang ke Pak Prabowo. 'Wo (Prabowo) kamu kasih dah itu yang (ukuran kapal) 140 meter atau 138 meter. _Frigate_ kita ini baru 105 meter. Jadi baru dua hari (aparat) udah muntah-muntah itu di laut," katanya.

"Saya bicara dengan menhan langsung cepat. Sekarang kita ubah ini," lanjut alumni Komando Pasukan Khusus Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Darat tersebut.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

More bigger patrol ship will coming with open sea capability, i hope it will go with atleast 130 or 150 metre , with max speed around 25-27 knots is enough , so it can rumble with the Chinese Haijing 3901 .​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram







        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*PTDI delivers two helicopters to Basarnas*
2 minutes ago





State-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) handed over two Medium Intermediate AS365 N3+ Dauphin helicopters to the National Search and Rescue Agency (Basarnas) in Bandung, West Java, on Thursday.

Bandung, W Java (ANTARA) - State-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) handed over two Medium Intermediate AS365 N3+ Dauphin helicopters to the National Search and Rescue Agency (Basarnas) in Bandung, West Java, on Thursday.

PTDI President Director Elfien Goentoro and Basarnas Chief Vice Marshal Bagus Puruhito signed a document on the handover of the two helicopters in the presence of Vice Minister of State-Owned Enterprises Budi Gunadi Sadikin at the PTDI Hangar Rotary Wing in Bandung.

"The handover of the two AS365 N3+ Dauphin helicopters demonstrates PTDI’s seriousness in assisting Basarnas in fulfilling its main tasks and functions, especially in evacuating and rescuing victims," Goentoro explained.

Handover of the two helicopters is based on a sales and purchase contract, dated November 16, 2018, between PTDI and Basarnas. The two helicopters were ready on time and will be delivered in December 2019 in accordance with the targeted delivery date.

PTDI had also delivered two AS365 N3+ Dauphin helicopters on February 18, 2014, and two other AS365 N3+ Dauphin helicopters on November 15, 2016.

PTDI produced the Medium Intermediate AS365 N3+ Dauphin helicopters in cooperation with Airbus Helicopters in France.

The helicopter meets the SAR and Coast Guard standards. In total, 170 Dauphin helicopters are operated worldwide.

The helicopter is equipped with hoist to pull out or evacuate victims from its right doors.

PTDI is making necessary preparations to fulfill other orders from Basarnas to produce SAR helicopters, both AS365 N3+ Dauphin and other types of helicopter, as a manifestation of its commitment to building and developing the country's air strength.

Related news: Basarnas rescues 16 MV crew members
Related news: SAR helicopter reportedly crashes in Temanggung 



Editor: Rahmad Nasution

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/en/news/138023/ptdi-delivers-two-helicopters-to-basarnas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

*Prabowo Disebut Bakal Perbanyak Prajurit TNI Asal Papua*
Antara, CNN Indonesia
Kamis, 12/12/2019 10:00
Bagikan :





Tokoh Papua menyebut Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto bakal memberikan porsi lebih besar pada masyarakat asli Papua dalam perekrutan anggota TNI (ANTARA FOTO/ Wahyu Putro A)




Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Tim Forum Peduli Papua Maju mengatakan ke depannya Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto bakal memberikan porsi lebih besar kepada masyarakat asli Papua dalam perekrutan prajurit TNI. Prabowo bakal melakukan itu untuk menindaklanjuti permintaan para tokoh Papua.

Menurut keterangan anggota Tim Forum Peduli Papua Maju, Yanni, Prabowo menyampaikan itu saat dikunjungi di kediamannya di Jalan Kertanegara, Jakarta, Selasa (10/12).

"Terkait masukan soal peningkatan akses dalam rekruitmen TNI, Menhan akan melakukan '_affirmative_ _action_' terhadap orang asli Papua agar mendapat porsi lebih dalam rekrutmen anggota TNI," tutu Yanni mengutip _Antara_ Kamis (12/12).


Yanni mengatakan Tim Forum Peduli Papua Maju sudah bicara banyak dengan Prabowo. Sejumlah aspirasi disampaikan.

Menurut Yanni, pertemuan berlangsung selama kurang lebih 3 jam. Pembicaraan berlangsung santai. Semua tokoh yang terlibat pembicaraan pun diselimuti suasana keakraban.

Menurut Yanni, yang juga ketua DPD Gerindra Papua, Prabowo tahu betul karakter masyarakat Papua. Terlebih, Prabowo juga keturunan Indonesia Timur, yakni Minahasa, Sulawesi Utara dari darah sang ibu.

Prabowo sendiri berterima kasih karena para tokoh Papua telah menyampaikan aspirasi dan kondisi terkini kepadanya. Dia akan selalu membuka pintu kepada tokoh Papua yang ingin menyampaikan aspirasi.

https://m.cnnindonesia.com/nasional...sebut-bakal-perbanyak-prajurit-tni-asal-papua

As i said before, our eastern brother and sister is natural soldier, they had been tempered by harsh condition of their environment and got a good physic and raw strength compared to their more agile western Indonesian brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Australia and Indonesia could co-deploy peacekeepers*
James Massola
December 6, 2019 — 6.15pm




Jakarta: Australian and Indonesian peacekeepers could co-deploy to a conflict zone in the future, following discussions between the two nations' defence and foreign affairs ministers.

Following the annual "2+2" ministerial meeting in Denpasar on Friday, Australian Foreign Minister Marise Payne said the government was looking forward to Indonesian President Joko Widodo's previously-mooted visit to Australia early next year.

She also anticipated the Australia-Indonesia free trade deal, which has been signed by both countries but not yet ratified by the Indonesian Parliament, entering into force.

Defence Minister Linda Reynolds said the discussions had covered the two nations continuing to work together to tackle terrorism, stop Islamic radicalisation, improve cyber security and more.

"Today we have discussed ways to expand the depth, and also the complexity of our defence relationship. Together, with our respective foreign ministers, we have agreed to deepen our cooperation in the areas of peace keeping, humanitarian assistance and disaster relief, and of course maritime security," Senator Reynolds said.

"Most notably, we’ve agreed to progress planning for Australia and Indonesia to co-deploy on a United Nations peace keeping mission. This is a very exciting new chapter of our defence relationship."

Indonesian Defence Minister Prabowo Subianto, a former general and failed former presidential candidate who was a controversial new appointment to Mr Joko's cabinet because of his questionable human rights record, said Indonesia saw Australia as a friend and important partner.

"We can choose our friends but we can't choose our neighbours. That's why it is in our interests, Indonesia's interests too to have the best relationship with Australia," Mr Prabowo said.

"We discussed the possibility for the first time of a co-deployment in peacekeeping operations for the UN. This is something new we are trying to pioneer. In the matter of defence co-operation, we want to be better."

No details were given on how such a deployment would be managed.

with Amilia Rosa
https://www.smh.com.au/world/asia/a...d-co-deploy-peacekeepers-20191205-p53hdd.html



Nike said:


> As i said before, our eastern brother and sister is natural soldier, they had been tempered by harsh condition of their environment and got a good physic and raw strength compared to their more agile western Indonesian brother.


Kasih beasiswa ke mereka untuk masuk ke akmil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Emirati defence industry sector now likely a rising star in mid-east. Another player beside israeli and turk. They already make a missile (also UAE learn from their turk counterpart)

Btw BAKAMLA in their IG or any socmed always said they are IDNCG hehehe


----------



## Kansel

Swipe to slide 4 4 sum suprise

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Swipe to slide 4 4 sum suprise
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram






@Zarvan @cabatli_53 Indonesia made MALE UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cabatli_53

Nike said:


> @Zarvan @cabatli_53 Indonesia made MALE UAV




Congratulations brothers. When you get some detail info, please share with us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Swipe to slide 4 4 sum suprise
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Drone wulung is the small one, And what drone is that the big one.....


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> Drone wulung is the small one, And what drone is that the big one.....


very similar to CH-4


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> very similar to CH-4


It is.




Airframe based from CH4 and mission system from IDS italy


----------



## Indos

Kansel said:


> Swipe to slide 4 4 sum suprise
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Impressive, waiting for first flight 



Kansel said:


> It is.
> View attachment 593636
> 
> Airframe based from CH4 and mission system from IDS italy



UAV MALE design looks so similar world wide. The basic original design of Today Male UAV from different countries are from US Predator UAV.


----------



## Nike

*BNL-250 Lulus Uji, Industri Pertahanan Nasional Semakin Kuat*
Aan Haryono
Kamis, 12 Desember 2019 - 12:07 WIB




Industri pertahanan di Indonesia mampu membuat sendiri bom latih menyerupai Mark 82 (Mk82). Foto/Ist.

























SURABAYA - Industri pertahanan dalam negeri bersinar cerah. Mereka berhasil membuat sendiri bom latih menyerupai Mark 82 (Mk82) buatan Amerika Serikat, Kamis (12/12/2019).

Jenis bom ini begitu populer dipakai para pilot tempur di berbagai dunia. Mereka mengoperasikan pesawat-pesawat tempur buatan NATO. Bom latih ini diberi nama Bom NATO Latih (BNL) dengan berat 250 kilogram.

Baca Juga:

AGI-IKAGI Rumuskan Solusi untuk Pergulaan Nasional
Nutriclub Ajak Orang Tua Kembangkan Karakter Resilient Anak


Secara detail, bom latih yang bentuk serta spesifikasinya mirip dengan bom Mk82 buatan Amerika Serikat ini, dibuat oleh Dinas Penelitian dan Pengembangan (Dislitbang) TNI AU bekerjasama dengan industri pertahanan swasta nasional PT Sari Bahari.

"Kami butuh waktu penelitian sekitar tiga tahun, sebelum akhirnya kami memutuskan memproduksi dummy untuk dilakukan uji coba secara live," kata Kepala Dislitbang AU Marsekal Pertama Rochmadi Saputro.

Pembuatan desain dan spesifikasi bom yang diproduksi, lanjutnya, memang dimatangkan sejak 2018 lalu. Setelah desain produk disepakati bersama, Dislitbang AU dan Sari Bahari kemudian membuat fasilitas latih untuk pengetesan.

Bom yang diproduksi awal ini merupakan jenis bom latih, sehingga dilakukan modifikasi dengan melengkapi asap pada bagian tail bomb saat terjadi impact. Asap putih yang muncul digunakan sebagai penanda pilot mengetahui apakah bom tepat mengenai sasaran atau tidak.

"Saat dilakukan uji coba di Air Weapon Range (AWR) Pandanwangi, di Kabupaten Lumajang, bom sangat stabil mulai dari lepas dari sayap pesawat. Datar dan tidak ada gerakan yang membahayakan pesawat," ungkapnya.

Bahkan, katanya, trajektori jalannya bom saat jatuh juga sangat mulus. Hasil ini jauh lebih baik dibanding dengan buatan luar negeri. "Ini lebih bagus pergerakannya mulai dari lepas hingga titik perkenaan itu lebih mulus," ucapnya.

Yang menjadi istimewa menurut Rochmadi, bom yang dibuat baru sebatas bom uji coba, namun perkenaan semuanya hampir di titik silang.

"Ini sungguh luar biasa. Para kru pilot yang terbang sangat menginginkan bom tersebut segera diproduksi untuk latihan, karena mengatur perkenaannya mereka sangat yakin. Sekali coba saja sudah tepat sasaran, apalagi kalau berkali-kali mencoba," katanya

Terpisah, Danlanud Iswahjudi, Marsma TNI Widyargo Ikoputra mengatakan, saat dua pesawat tempur F16 dari Skadron Udara 3 Madiun yang dipimpinnya melakukan uji coba delivery bombing di AWR Pandanwangi pihaknya begitu puas.

"Saya termasuk yang cukup percaya diri dengan hasil BNL-250 ini, karena saat saya masih pilot muda dan terbang dengan Sukhoi 27/30, disitu mulai dibuat juga bom P-100 series buatan dalam negeri yang memiliki karakter sama dengan bom OFAB buatan Rusia. Saya yang mengujicoba. Itu mulai tahun 2008-2010. Berhasil baik. Dan sekarang sudah muncul BNL-250. Ini proses yang cukup panjang," kata Ikoputra.






Tentang delapan bom yang diujicoba seluruhnya masuk mulus ke dalam target sasaran, Ikoputra mengakui hal tersebut tidaklah mudah.

"Proses untuk masuk dalam target itu tidak mudah. Saya sendiri sebenarnya tidak menuntut itu di awal. Yang penting bom itu aman dulu saat dibawa. Saat turning G tidak jatuh. Saat delivery tidak rolling atau tumbling. Bahwa kemudian itu masuk semua dalam sasaran, itu bonus yang luar biasa. Karena (materi latihan) kami para pilot belum menuju ke arah sana. Namanya juga baru uji pertama kali," jelasnya.

Keberadaan BNL-250 ini untuk menjawab permasalahan satuan latihan dan operasi TNI AU, bahwa saat ini mereka tengah kekurangan pasokan bom MK82 untuk latihan air to ground bombing. Sementara stok bom MK82 hampir habis dan kalau membeli dari luar harganya mahal sekali.

Dalam satu tahun diperkirakan kebutuhan bom untuk latihan pilot tempur TNI AU mencapai lebih dari 1.500 unit. Kondisi ini menurut Kadislitbang AU, akan menyesuaikan dengan anggaran yang dimiliki oleh Mabes TNI AU.

Namun dengan kemampuan industri dalam negeri memproduksi sendiri bom-bom latih tersebut, maka akan ada jaminan ketersediaan pasokan serta harga pembelian yang jauh lebih murah dibandingkan jika harus impor.

Direktur Utama PT Sari Bahari, Ricky Hendrik Egam menjelaskan, bom BNL-250 terbaru yang baru saja lulus uji dinamis kini tengah menunggu sertifikasi laik operasi.

"Dengan dikeluarkannya sertifikat tersebut, maka berapapun kebutuhan pilot-pilot TNI AU akan dapat segera kami penuhi. Tentunya dengan kualitas lebih baik dan harga yang jauh lebih bersaing dibandingkan jika membeli dari luar negeri. Kami juga bisa mengisi bom-bom tersebut menjadi bom live," kata Ricky.

Tak hanya untuk memenuhi kebutuhan TNI AU saja, kesempatan untuk melakukan ekspor juga bisa dilakukan oleh Sari Bahari, mengingat bom jenis MK82 sangat banyak digunakan oleh negara-negara di sekitar Indonesia.

“Kami juga sudah masuk ke dalam NATO Supply Chain. Artinya, jika negera-negara pengguna pesawat produk NATO membutuhkan bom sejenis MK82, mereka bisa membelinya dari kami di Indonesia," ungkapnya. Ia menambahkan, kemampuan produksi bom ini mencapai 3.000 unit per tahun, dan akan terus ditingkatkan.

TNI AU, katanya, sangat membutuhkan bom jenis ini. Baik sebagai sarana latihan maupun untuk keperluan operasi sesungguhnya. Ini mengingat 2020 mendatang akan mulai datang gelombang pertama dari 2 skadron pesawat tempur F16 Viper Blok 72 yang dibeli, yang merupakan varian tercanggih dari keluarga F16 buatan USA.

BNL-250 disebut Ricky memiliki spesifikasi yang sama persis dengan MK82. Yang membedakan hanya aerodinamis designnya saja. Jika melihat MK82, hulu ledak BNL-250 akan mampu diisi 87-89 kilogram peledak jenis tritonal minol berupa TNT sebesar 80 persen dan alumunium sebesar 20 persen. Dengan campuran ini, daya ledak bom akan meningkat 18 persen dibanding bom biasa.

Bom ini diperuntukkan sebagai anti personel, anti tank, serang darat, dan serang bangunan, dengan efek lethal mencapai luas 2.400 meter persegi. Umumnya bom ini dilepaskan dari pesawat tempur dalam kecepatan rata-rata 400 knot. "Bom jenis ini sebelumnya banyak digunakan saat perang teluk," katanya.
(eyt)

https://jatim.sindonews.com/read/17...i-pertahanan-nasional-semakin-kuat-1576127531

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

More on Indonesian MALE UAV program from the project engineer mouth. Its maiden flight has been plan to happen in 2019 or 2020, so it is not surprise if we can see the prototype in the end of 2019.

Google Translate






*This appearance of National Awaited Drone MALE*
Posted on July 31, 2018by admin

*ANGKASAREVIEW.COM* - AR loyal pal, many alutsista (defense equipment) fans certainly curious about the progress of the development of national drone MALE ( _Medium Altitude Long Endurance_ ) whose project has been broadcast since 2016 ago.

Curiosity was also felt by the crew of the Editor _Space Review_ were finally answered when we visited PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) on 10 July. Official information delivered directly by Nainar, Project Engineer PTTA (Unmanned Aircraft) PTDI which become sources of our interview.

MALE PTTA development began in 2015 ago that decides on the follow up of the project's success Puna / PTTA _Wulung_ for the Air Force.

MALE drone project is also run by the same team as the project _Wulung. _The collaboration of the Ministry of Defense, Air Force, PTDI, BPPT, PT LEN Industri, and ITB (Institut Teknologi Bandung).

This time, its performance and its role will be much more potent than _Wulung_ whose duration is only a maximum of four hours and acts as a drone surveillance ( _surveillance_ ) alone. While MALE PTTA can operate six times as much and carry out the mission full ISR ( _intelligence, surveillance, reconnaisance_ ).

As stated by Nainar, National MALE is designed to operate for 24 hours with a maximum altitude of 7,000 m and a cruising range of operation as far as 5,000 km.





PTDI

Nainar also revealed, MALE drones will be built in four phases or is referred to as 'Block'. "The first is Block O and Block L, then Block D and Block C final," he said.

In the initial phase or Block O (O = empty) the system is not equipped with MALE missions. This phase is to proof the concept ( _proof of concept_ ) whether MALE is able to fly in accordance with the target or predetermined performance. Then the second phase or the Block L (L = LEN) started to implement the mission system developed by PT LEN Industri.

Furthermore, in Block D (D = Data link-Blos), will be equipped with the system MALE related to its role as a full ISR aircraft. To get a system that has been _proven_ , PT DI and the team will look for partners from other countries.

Both for Block O and Block L, MALE drone to be built by PTDI has landing gear which is not inserted into the fuselage yet ( _fixed landing gear_ ). Only in the third and fourth stage gear system has been designed to fit into that and also will improve aircraft aerodynamics.





Rangga Baswara Sawiyya

As revealed by Nainar, at least three partners has been established as a supplier of the ISR mission systems, from companies from China, Turkey and France.

Although not disclose in detail, of a lot of news circulating in cyberspace, the system will be similar to that of the CH-4 drones from China, _Anka_ from Turkey, and drones _Patroller_ artificial-French Safran. However ascertained by Nainar, MALE remain pure design of Indonesia, only system which will be taken from the outside.

Until now PTTA MALE progress that has not received any name yet has entered a detailed design for the manufacture of prototypes. Expected years of 2019-2020 has had its maiden flight. Two years later the process to get certified so that 2022 can enter the production line.

Rangga Baswara Sawiyya

https://www.airspace-review.com/2018/07/31/ini-penampakan-drone-male-nasional-yang-ditunggu-itu/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

I think that UAV is related with this


----------



## cabatli_53

Indos said:


> As revealed by Nainar, at least three partners has been established as a supplier of the ISR mission systems, from companies from China, Turkey and France.
> 
> Although not disclose in detail, of a lot of news circulating in cyberspace, the system will be similar to that of the CH-4 drones from China, _Anka_ from Turkey, and drones _Patroller_ artificial-French Safran. However ascertained by Nainar, MALE remain pure design of Indonesia, only system which will be taken from the outside.



Nice to see more cooperation between Turkey and Indonesia. In recent months, TEI manager said They were negotiating with a few countries to export PD-170 engines. I wonder whether Indonesian drone uses it or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

cabatli_53 said:


> Nice to see more cooperation between Turkey and Indonesia. In recent months, TEI manager said They were negotiating with a few countries to export PD-170 engines. I wonder whether Indonesian drone uses it or not.



I am glad if Turkey can supply the engine. PD 170 engine IMO has been selected to power the drone since its preliminary design phase, together with Chinese and French engine. The length and wing span is also not too different with Anka so it is quite similar in size. The chance to use Turkish engine I think is much bigger since we have become strategic partner in defense and energy matter and has collaborated in other defense program. I will inform you if it is indeed true, inshaAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

bad sector said:


> In this picture, Mr. Prabowo still have the trigger discipline, meanwhile his counterpart (the active general), his discipline is low



Trigger discipline is like driving or swimming, once you got it it stayed for good and it not perishable skill. However if you switch from semi to revolver or vice versa that could trigger rather serious complication or how fast you could react, aiming, and shooting those are perishable skill. 

When you saw someone handling firearm the wrong way it typically mean that person has never have any trigger discipline in the first place or they are not accustom to that specific firearm.


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> I think that UAV is related with this
> View attachment 593678


I see ITB logo in that drone, so yes likely it is drone bandung. 
Now in development in deftech we must invite universities. This is truly way for civitas academica to bela negara hehehe


@cabatli_53 Sorry if I ask question abt turkish capability, with recent political condition etc, turkish still can export their engine to another country?


----------



## Aghost132483

Raduga said:


> *Luhut Nyatakan Bakamla Akan Jadi Coast Guard*
> Dalam waktu dekat, pemerintah akan menjadikan Badan Keamanan Laut (Bakamla) sebagai coast guard.
> Rinaldi Mohammad Azka - Bisnis.com10 Desember 2019 | 07:42 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Kapal Negara Gajah Laut 4804, armada patroli yang dimiliki Badan Keamanan Laut (Bakamla) - Bisnis/David Eka_​
> Dia menegaskan dalam waktu dekat pemerintah akan menjadikan Badan Keamanan Laut (Bakamla) sebagai Coast Guard.
> 
> “Nanti Bakamla itu akan menjadi _coast guard_ sepenuhnya, dan nantinya Bakamla itu akan menjadi _partner_ untuk INSA [Indonesian National Shipowners Association] juga di laut,” jelasnya, Senin (9/12/2019).
> 
> Dia mendorong pula agar kapal-kapal yang digunakan oleh para penjaga pantai ini merupakan kapal yang berstandar untuk jelajah samudera, sehingga tidak kalah dengan penjaga pantai dan laut dari negara lain.
> 
> Luhut menyebut aturan mengenai _coast guard_ akan termasuk dalam _omnibus law_ yang mulai dipersiapkan oleh pemerintah sehingga kewenangan di laut dikelola oleh satu instansi.
> 
> "Kita jadikan satu semua kewenangan Menteri Perhubungan Budi Karya sudah bicara, di tim sudah bicara, kita sudah bicara dengan Presiden juga memang tidak bisa dipecah-pecah kewenangan itu," urainya.
> 
> Sebelumnya, pengusaha pelayaran yang tergabung dalam INSA mengadukan soal penjaga laut kepada Presiden Joko Widodo di Istana Merdeka, Jakarta, Rabu (4/12/2019).
> 
> Dalam pertemuan dengan Presiden, Ketua Umum DPP INSA Carmelita Hartoto menyatakan pihaknya membahas mengenai isu _coast guard_.
> 
> Carmelita mengatakan Indonesia memiliki tiga _coast guard_ yaitu Kesatuan Penjagaan Laut dan Pantai Indonesia (KPLP) Kementerian Perhubungan, Badan Keamanan Laut (Bakamla) dan Direktorat Polisi Air. Carmelita berharap Presiden menetapkan satu penegak hukum saja.
> 
> Menurutnya, keberadaan lebih dari satu _coast guard_ itu memberatkan pengusaha pelayaran. Kapal-kapal milik pengusaha pelayaran Indonesia, menurutnya, sering diberhentikan oleh _coast guard_.
> 
> Dengan demikian, biaya logistik seperti bahan bakar yang ditanggung oleh pengusaha pelayaran itu menjadi lebih besar. "Kan juga mustinya kita tiba dalam waktu 1 atau 2 hari tapi perpanjangan (tiba lebih lama) karena setop-setop," kata Carmelita.
> 
> https://ekonomi.bisnis.com/read/20191210/98/1179635/luhut-nyatakan-bakamla-akan-jadi-coast-guard
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> What happened to kplp then ?
> 
> *Luhut Beri Pesan Khusus untuk Prabowo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: CNBC Indonesia/Muhammad Sabki​*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Menteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman dan Investasi Jenderal TNI (Purn) Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan memiliki permintaan khusus kepada Menteri Pertahanan Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto. Permintaan itu berkaitan erat dengan _coast guard_ atau aparat patroli laut yang terintegrasi untuk pejagaan laut dan pantai di Indonesia.
> 
> Demikian disampaikan Luhut di sela membuka Rapat Umum Anggota (RUA) Asosiasi Pemilik Pelayaran Nasional Indonesia (Indonesian National Shipowners Association/INSA) di Hotel Sultan, Jakarta, Senin (9/12/2019).
> 
> Mengawali paparan, Luhut kembali mengingatkan status Indonesia sebagai negara kepulauan terbesar di dunia.
> 
> "Kita masih belum jaya di laut. Kita suka lupa, Indonesia itu 70% terdiri dari laut. Besar sekali," katanya.
> 
> Politikus senior Partai Golongan Karya itu lantas meminta sejumlah masukan dari INSA dalam rangka perumusan kebijakan pemerintah. Luhut menegaskan, kebijakan yang dibuat harus betul-betul mencerminkan keinginan rakyat.
> 
> Tapi di sisi lain, kebijakan itu juga harus memelihara titik keseimbangan mengingat Indonesia juga hidup di tengah masyarakat dunia. Salah satu kebijakan konkret yang tengah dirumuskan adalah mengenai c_oast guard_.
> 
> "Kami sudah bicara dengan Pak Budi (Menteri Perhubungan Budi Karya Sumadi). Kita segera revisi omnibus law, nanti itu semua akan kita satukan," ujar Luhut.
> 
> *"Sekarang ini kan enggak jelas. Kita kadang-kadang suka yang nggak jelas, sekarang kita pengen jelas semua. Iya, iya, enggak, enggak. Sehingga coast guard bisa seperti di Natuna," lanjutnya.
> 
> Mantan KSP itu juga ingin kapal-kapal coast guard tidak lagi berukuran kecil. Artinya, kapal tersebut harus mampu melakukan patroli di laut lepas dengan kapasitas yang lebih dari saat ini.*
> 
> "Nah ini juga menjadi policy. Saya bicara dengan menteri pertahanan. Saya bilang ke Pak Prabowo. 'Wo (Prabowo) kamu kasih dah itu yang (ukuran kapal) 140 meter atau 138 meter. _Frigate_ kita ini baru 105 meter. Jadi baru dua hari (aparat) udah muntah-muntah itu di laut," katanya.
> 
> "Saya bicara dengan menhan langsung cepat. Sekarang kita ubah ini," lanjut alumni Komando Pasukan Khusus Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Darat tersebut.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> More bigger patrol ship will coming with open sea capability, i hope it will go with atleast 130 or 150 metre , with max speed around 25-27 knots is enough , so it can rumble with the Chinese Haijing 3901 .​



Wow it's a breakthrough, because all this time everybody afraid to cut the law enforcement authority at sea, Luhut made a brave decision for the sake of National Security, good job sir....


----------



## Kansel

A more updated one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> A more updated one.
> 
> View attachment 593731


What missile they will use?
Turkey, Chinese, Europe, US?
I don't remember we have local agm program on this class yet
(I mean hellfire class, the one that can be fired from ucav)





What could that be?
La fayette class?


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> What missile they will use?
> Turkey, Chinese, Europe, US?
> I don't remember we have local agm program on this class yet
> (I mean hellfire class, the one that can be fired from ucav)
> 
> View attachment 593732
> 
> What could that be?
> La fayette class?


Seeing that our mission system is from italy,that means its from nato one.




PTDI
*Progres Drone MALE Nasional Garapan PTDI*

Posted on December 13, 2019 by Rangga B Sawiyya
AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Dalam kunjungan kerja Menteri Riset & Teknologi Republik Indonesia Bambang Brodjonegoro ke PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) Kamis (12/12), terlihat foto penampakan drone baru yang berdampingan dengan drone _Wulung_.

Bikin penasaran tentunya, karena PTDI memang tak menyebutkan atau memberi keterangan mengenai keberadaan drone berlabur warna hijau pucuk yang diunggah di media sosialnya tersebut .

Tim Airspace Review (AR) tahun lalu pada 9 Juli 2018 pernah menyambangi PTDI. Salah satu liputan kala itu adalah mengenai proyek Drone Nasional kelas MALE (_Medium-Altitude Long-Endurance_).

Nah, untuk mendapatkan informasi terkini mengenai proyek Drone Nasional ini, AR kembali menghubungi Nainar selaku Project Engineer PUNA PTDI yang menjadi nara sumber wawancara saat itu.

“Benar, itu _airframe_ drone MALE buatan PTDI,” ujarnya.

Pengembangan drone MALE ini memang sedikit mundur dari target awal. Semula direncanakan terbang perdana antara tahun 2019-2020, namun bergeser ke kisaran akhir 2020 atau awal 2021.





PTDI
Dibandingkan dengan drone _Wulung_ yang digarap bersama PTDI dengan BPPT, maka drone MALE ini memiliki kinerja dan kemampuan (peran) yang jauh lebih baik.

_Wulung_ durasinya hanya empat jam dan berperan sebagai drone pengawasan (_surveillance_) saja. Sedangkan drone MALE dapat beroperasi selama 24 jam dan menjalankan misi ISR (_intelligence, surveillance, reconnaissance_) penuh.

Diungkapkan, drone MALE akan dibangun dalam empat fase atau yang disebut sebagai ‘Block’. Pertama adalah Block O, lalu Block L, Block D, dan terakhir Block C.





PTDI
Pada fase awal atau Block O (O=kosong), drone belum dilengkapi sistem misi. Fase ini adalah pembuktiaan konsep (_proof of concept_) apakah pesawat bisa terbang sesuai dengan target atau kinerja yang ditentukan sebelumnya.

Lalu fase ke-2 atau Block L (L=LEN) mulai menerapkan sistem misi yang dikembangkan oleh PT LEN Industri.

Selanjutnya Block D (D= _Data link-BLOS_), drone mulai dilengkapi sistem terkait dengan perannya sebagai pesawat ISR. Terakhir Block C (_Combat_) dimana drone akan dipersenjatai.





Roni Sontani
Dalam Block O dan Block L, sistem roda pendarat drone masih belum dimasukkan ke dalam badan pesawat (_fixed landing gear_). Namun, pada tahap ke-3 dan ke-4 sistem roda sudah dirancang masuk ke dalam (_retractable landing gear_) yang juga akan meningkatkan aerodinamis pesawat.

Di kelasnya, drone MALE PTDI yang belum memiliki nama julukan ini akan bersaing dengan drone dari luar seperti CH-4 _Rainbow_ dari China, lalu_ Anka_ buatan Turki, dan_ Shahed _129 dari Iran.

Rangga Baswara Sawiyya

editor: ron raider

https://www.airspace-review.com/2019/12/13/progres-drone-male-nasional-garapan-ptdi/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> What missile they will use?
> Turkey, Chinese, Europe, US?
> I don't remember we have local agm program on this class yet
> (I mean hellfire class, the one that can be fired from ucav)
> 
> View attachment 593732
> 
> What could that be?
> La fayette class?



Leonardo is supplier of our UAV mission system the same company who made the integration of UMTAS missile system into TAI T129 more smooth, i bet we will looking for UMTAS and CIRIT guided rocket into this UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Kansel said:


>





Kansel said:


> PTDI


Will it be using 2-blade propellers or 3-blade propellers?
The final block (1st pic) was using 3-blade propellers, but this prototype using 2-blade propellers.
I wonder if they are gonna change the engine and the propeller in the future.

Good news we will have satria satellite, maybe we will use it for blos satcom.


----------



## Ruhnama

umigami said:


> What missile they will use?
> Turkey, Chinese, Europe, US?
> I don't remember we have local agm program on this class yet
> (I mean hellfire class, the one that can be fired from ucav)
> 
> View attachment 593732
> 
> What could that be?
> La fayette class?


We have work with italian, maybe Italian fremm horizon? Heheh. If take european like french or italian so we use PAAMS system

For missile, us missile like helfire is good choice, turkish one have umtas and also has good capability (battle proven also)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bad sector

umigami said:


> What missile they will use?
> Turkey, Chinese, Europe, US?
> I don't remember we have local agm program on this class yet
> (I mean hellfire class, the one that can be fired from ucav)



What if we are use of CH 4 design, but then in return we must use the missile that used by CH 4 and that already tested in Indonesia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

bad sector said:


> What if we are use of CH 4 design, but then in return we must use the missile that used by CH 4 and that already tested in Indonesia?



It is clearly said from PT DI engineer that the design is done by PT DI, other publication who interview UAV project manager also said similar thing. The mission system though can use the ones used in Anka, CH-4, and French drone (I forgot the name). I think I prefer Turkish engine and missile since we have close relation with the Turkish while China is projected to be our potential adversary in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> Seeing that our mission system is from italy,that means its from nato one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTDI
> *Progres Drone MALE Nasional Garapan PTDI*
> 
> Posted on December 13, 2019 by Rangga B Sawiyya
> AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Dalam kunjungan kerja Menteri Riset & Teknologi Republik Indonesia Bambang Brodjonegoro ke PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) Kamis (12/12), terlihat foto penampakan drone baru yang berdampingan dengan drone _Wulung_.
> 
> Bikin penasaran tentunya, karena PTDI memang tak menyebutkan atau memberi keterangan mengenai keberadaan drone berlabur warna hijau pucuk yang diunggah di media sosialnya tersebut .
> 
> Tim Airspace Review (AR) tahun lalu pada 9 Juli 2018 pernah menyambangi PTDI. Salah satu liputan kala itu adalah mengenai proyek Drone Nasional kelas MALE (_Medium-Altitude Long-Endurance_).
> 
> Nah, untuk mendapatkan informasi terkini mengenai proyek Drone Nasional ini, AR kembali menghubungi Nainar selaku Project Engineer PUNA PTDI yang menjadi nara sumber wawancara saat itu.
> 
> “Benar, itu _airframe_ drone MALE buatan PTDI,” ujarnya.
> 
> Pengembangan drone MALE ini memang sedikit mundur dari target awal. Semula direncanakan terbang perdana antara tahun 2019-2020, namun bergeser ke kisaran akhir 2020 atau awal 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTDI
> Dibandingkan dengan drone _Wulung_ yang digarap bersama PTDI dengan BPPT, maka drone MALE ini memiliki kinerja dan kemampuan (peran) yang jauh lebih baik.
> 
> _Wulung_ durasinya hanya empat jam dan berperan sebagai drone pengawasan (_surveillance_) saja. Sedangkan drone MALE dapat beroperasi selama 24 jam dan menjalankan misi ISR (_intelligence, surveillance, reconnaissance_) penuh.
> 
> Diungkapkan, drone MALE akan dibangun dalam empat fase atau yang disebut sebagai ‘Block’. Pertama adalah Block O, lalu Block L, Block D, dan terakhir Block C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTDI
> Pada fase awal atau Block O (O=kosong), drone belum dilengkapi sistem misi. Fase ini adalah pembuktiaan konsep (_proof of concept_) apakah pesawat bisa terbang sesuai dengan target atau kinerja yang ditentukan sebelumnya.
> 
> Lalu fase ke-2 atau Block L (L=LEN) mulai menerapkan sistem misi yang dikembangkan oleh PT LEN Industri.
> 
> Selanjutnya Block D (D= _Data link-BLOS_), drone mulai dilengkapi sistem terkait dengan perannya sebagai pesawat ISR. Terakhir Block C (_Combat_) dimana drone akan dipersenjatai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roni Sontani
> Dalam Block O dan Block L, sistem roda pendarat drone masih belum dimasukkan ke dalam badan pesawat (_fixed landing gear_). Namun, pada tahap ke-3 dan ke-4 sistem roda sudah dirancang masuk ke dalam (_retractable landing gear_) yang juga akan meningkatkan aerodinamis pesawat.
> 
> Di kelasnya, drone MALE PTDI yang belum memiliki nama julukan ini akan bersaing dengan drone dari luar seperti CH-4 _Rainbow_ dari China, lalu_ Anka_ buatan Turki, dan_ Shahed _129 dari Iran.
> 
> Rangga Baswara Sawiyya
> 
> editor: ron raider
> 
> https://www.airspace-review.com/2019/12/13/progres-drone-male-nasional-garapan-ptdi/


Bet they're going for p&w pt6 engine choice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> What missile they will use?
> Turkey, Chinese, Europe, US?
> I don't remember we have local agm program on this class yet
> (I mean hellfire class, the one that can be fired from ucav)
> 
> View attachment 593732
> 
> What could that be?
> La fayette class?


124m 25knots , its obvious , french La fayette class , I will still pick iver huitfeldt , far more flexible

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## trishna_amṛta

jek_sperrow said:


> Good news we will have satria satellite, maybe we will use it for blos satcom.



SATRIA only carry Ka-band transponder, it sole purpose is for stationary commercial. With only Ka-band I don't even wan't to subscribe to their service even for field jobs. More so with it 146° E orbital slot making pointing rather tricky unless your at Papua.


----------



## Kejora

Raduga said:


> 124m 25knots , its obvious , french La fayette class , I will still pick iver huitfeldt , far more flexible


Isn't La fayette an old design? Why doesn't France offer newer designs like FREMM, Gowind or Belharra?


----------



## striver44

Kejora said:


> Isn't La fayette an old design? Why doesn't France offer newer designs like FREMM, Gowind or Belharra?


The hull design might be old. But the electronics could be replaced by newer more capable design. Its engine could also be costumised (Indo's Navy mostly prefer CODAD these days). La fayette is quite popular and proven design being used by ROC,Saudi and SG navy.


----------



## NEKONEKO

trishna_amṛta said:


> SATRIA only carry Ka-band transponder, it sole purpose is for stationary commercial. With only Ka-band I don't even wan't to subscribe to their service even for field jobs.


The government want to utilize it to provide internet services to public facilities, schools health centers, defense establishments, security administrations and all regional government offices all over Indonesia.
It will be used for polhukam, maybe will be used to provide communication for UAV too. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯, we don't have military satellite (special purpose) anyway, jadi kenapa engga pake satria (multifunction satellite) aja dulu.
Well it's not equipped with Ku band that have higher freq and wider bandwidth, but it's enough. My dosen said that Ku band not that good when in rainny season, disini kalau musim penghujan banyak awan mendungnya :v



trishna_amṛta said:


> More so with it 146° E orbital slot making pointing rather tricky unless your at Papua.


Its not that bad , well yeah its not directly above Indonesia, at least its not in the other side of the world, and isn't that bulbous head in the UAV is used to house satellite dish that can rotate? The satellite need to position itself correctly and the UAV satellite dish need to point at the right direction no probs. The UAV will be flying so no obstacle, and could get better signal than ground stations.

Eniwei I hope that the communication is secured, because in the past Iraqi insurgent use sky grabber software to 'grab' signal from US drones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> *Indonesia outlines 2020–24 military procurement priorities*
> *Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Industry
> 10 December 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​The Indonesian MoD has confirmed a range of military procurement targets for the period 2020–24, including the planned acquisition of 32 Lockheed Martin F-16V fighter aircraft (pictured here). Source: Lockheed Martin
> *Key Points*
> 
> The final phase of the TNI's Minimum Essential Force (MEF) programme focuses on air force and navy modernisation
> Funding remains a major challenge as foreign loans are required to support major acquisitions
> The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) has outlined the military procurement priorities for the Indonesian National Armed Forces (Tentara Nasional Indonesia: TNI) as it enters the third and final phase of its long-term modernisation programme.
> 
> In presentations to the House of Representatives' defence commission in November, the MoD tabled plans for a multi-billion-dollar investment in assets including fighter aircraft, transport aircraft, tanks, air defence systems, and surface combatants to support the 2020-24 phase of the TNI's Minimum Essential Force (MEF) programme.
> 
> However, with Indonesia continuing to face a shortfall in defence spending, the country is expected to require substantial foreign loans to support much of this modernisation drive. The country will also look to support procurement through countertrade with commodities such as palm oil and coffee.
> 
> Similar funding methods underpinned the two previous phases of the MEF programme in 2009-2014 and 2015-19. In line with this modernisation drive, Indonesia also aims to ensure that its national defence industry is involved in all military imports. Such participation will likely be greatest in naval and land programmes, given the scope of local capabilities.
> 
> *Air force*
> The most expensive procurement identified in the 2020-24 priorities is the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU) project to acquire Lockheed Martin F-16V Block 70/72 Fighting Falcon multirole combat aircraft.
> 
> The MoD confirmed that the TNI-AU is planning to acquire 32 F-16s (two squadrons), which would cost about USD2 billion. _Jane's_ understands that the F-16V has been identified by the TNI-AU as a replacement for its ageing BAE Systems Hawk 109/209 strike aircraft.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/93090/indonesia-outlines-2020-24-military-procurement-priorities
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> kopongan ? , usd 2 billion are extremely cheap for 2sqd of vipers


Sorry to replying a few days old news,
Just want to bring up that, Bahrain's Viper deal is 1.16 billion dollars for 16 aircrafts.
So 2 billion for 32 aircraft is quite reasonable actually. (Itu juga mungkin bukan 2 billion pas kan, masih ada lebih2nya juga kayaknya)

The one that I don't really understand is Taiwan's 8 billion deal for 66 aircraft, that's quite expensive for my itung-itungan. Well, maybe because they use new GE engine for their viper hence new service equipment (their previous f16 fleet use pw 220E btw) and they want to upgrade all their f16 to viper standard. 

Mungkin juga ada deal2 alutsista lain dibelakangnya yg ga bisa diumumin biar ga buat marah si naga. Heheheh...


----------



## Kansel

Kejora said:


> Isn't La fayette an old design? Why doesn't France offer newer designs like FREMM, Gowind or Belharra?


Probably because FREMM is too "expensive" for us to procure and gowind failed once on our naval vessel procurement project (if I'm nof wrong) so they're offering something else



jek_sperrow said:


> The government want to utilize it to provide internet services to public facilities, schools health centers, defense establishments, security administrations and all regional government offices all over Indonesia.
> It will be used for polhukam, maybe will be used to provide communication for UAV too. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯, we don't have military satellite (special purpose) anyway, jadi kenapa engga pake satria (multifunction satellite) aja dulu.


We did have one actually 
https://space.skyrocket.de/doc_sdat/satkomhan-1.htm
Gaada kejelasan sayang nya katanya mau diluncurin tahun ini ada yang bilang tahun depan,malah ada yang bilang di cancel


----------



## trishna_amṛta

jek_sperrow said:


> It will be used for polhukam, maybe will be used to provide communication for UAV too. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯, we don't have military satellite (special purpose) anyway, jadi kenapa engga pake satria (multifunction satellite) aja dulu.
> Well it's not equipped with Ku band that have higher freq and wider bandwidth, but it's enough. My dosen said that Ku band not that good when in rainny season, disini kalau musim penghujan banyak awan mendungnya :v



Ada juga Ka-band yg banyak masalah karna faktor cuaca. Dosen mu kurang praktek lapangan berarti.
Coba kalau ikut saya dan team keluar masuk hutan naik turun gunung bela2x-in kerjain proyeknya BUMN atau pemerintahan ntar juga tau sendiri bedanya tiap frekuensi band pada penerapan di lapangan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

umigami said:


> Sorry to replying a few days old news,
> Just want to bring up that, Bahrain's Viper deal is 1.16 billion dollars for 16 aircrafts.
> So 2 billion for 32 aircraft is quite reasonable actually. (Itu juga mungkin bukan 2 billion pas kan, masih ada lebih2nya juga kayaknya)
> 
> The one that I don't really understand is Taiwan's 8 billion deal for 66 aircraft, that's quite expensive for my itung-itungan. Well, maybe because they use new GE engine for their viper hence new service equipment (their previous f16 fleet use pw 220E btw) and they want to upgrade all their f16 to viper standard.
> 
> Mungkin juga ada deal2 alutsista lain dibelakangnya yg ga bisa diumumin biar ga buat marah si naga. Heheheh...



Gak bisa dipukul rata nilai kontrak dibagi per aircraft karena diluar pesawatnya itu sendiri dalam kontrak juga ada pembelian suku cadang, mesin cadangan, vulcan cadangan, radar cadangan, paket EW, biaya training, dsb, dsb,

https://www.dsca.mil/major-arms-sal...ative-office-united-states-tecro-f-16cd-block


----------



## Kejora

Kansel said:


> Probably because FREMM is too "expensive" for us to procure and gowind failed once on our naval vessel procurement project (if I'm nof wrong) so they're offering something else


I assume they offer La fayette to fulfill light frigate role, any other ship in 5,000-7,000 tonnes range to fulfill heavy frigate role beside Iver?


----------



## mejikuhibiu

I much more prefer fremm or iver class..
If we choose la fayette class.. its not bad choice either.. ni kayaknya balik ke damen lg..
Btw.. our MoD will review again all of alutsista contract.. so maybe we need to say goodbye to su35


----------



## Ruhnama

mejikuhibiu said:


> I much more prefer fremm or iver class..
> If we choose la fayette class.. its not bad choice either.. ni kayaknya balik ke damen lg..
> Btw.. our MoD will review again all of alutsista contract.. so maybe we need to say goodbye to su35



Some people said kfx contract will canceled but i optimist this project didnt cenceled because PS have meet S.kor def.minister in JKT

Now we see next are Rus defmin will meet PS or not. Hehehe


----------



## bad sector

Ruhnama said:


> Some people said kfx contract will canceled but i optimist this project didnt cenceled because PS have meet S.kor def.minister in JKT
> 
> Now we see next are Rus defmin will meet PS or not. Hehehe



I am not sure that this will be cancelled, Jokowi have sent Prabowo and Machmud MD, to discuse about it...but from what i read we will reduce our shares (but i hope not, it is not our commitment right?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

mejikuhibiu said:


> I much more prefer fremm or iver class..
> If we choose la fayette class.. its not bad choice either.. ni kayaknya balik ke damen lg..
> Btw.. our MoD will review again all of alutsista contract.. so maybe we need to say goodbye to su35


There's some internal problem about damen and pal so there's such a no no on we're going back to damen again,unless there's such political shit going on right there but the chance is still low.



Ruhnama said:


> Some people said kfx contract will canceled but i optimist this project didnt cenceled because PS have meet S.kor def.minister in JKT
> 
> Now we see next are Rus defmin will meet PS or not. Hehehe


Nah its not canceled read this up

https://katadata.co.id/berita/2019/12/13/proyek-jet-tempur-kfxifx-yang-dapat-lampu-hijau-mahfud-md

Some points in here:

•Indonesian government is still negotiating with South Korea to continue the KFX/IFX fighter program

•Defense Minister prabowo will lead the negotiation

*PTDI receives two Bell 412EPI helicopters for Indonesian Army*
*Gabriel Dominguez, London* - Jane's Defence Weekly
13 December 2019
Follow

RSS


Two of the nine Bell 412EPI helicopters ordered in January 2019 by the Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Darat or TNI-AD) have been handed over to PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) for customisation work.




Two of the nine Bell 412EPI helicopters (similar to this one) ordered in January 2019 by the Indonesian Army have been handed over by Bell to PTDI for customisation work. (Bell)

Bell, a subsidiary of Textron, announced in a 4 December statement that the handover of the latest rotorcraft also marked the 70th overall aircraft delivery from Bell to PTDI.

Under the contract, Bell is delivering the nine helicopters to PTDI, which will perform customisation work before final delivery to the TNI-AD. In a separate statement PTDI said it will arm each of the helicopters with "sophisticated weaponry", including a Gatling-type gun from US-based company Dillon Aero.

In 2016 Bell and PTDI had signed an extension to the original industrial and commercial agreement signed in 2012, enabling the two companies to expand their support and services in Indonesia to Bell helicopter operators.

https://www.janes.com/article/93186/ptdi-receives-two-bell-412epi-helicopters-for-indonesian-army


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

*TNI Nyatakan Siap Lindungi Timor Leste dari Ancaman Militer*
SuciptoJum'at, 13 Desember 2019 - 11:10 WIB
views: 619


apushidrosal Laksamana Muda TNI Harjo Susmoro saat mengunjungi Timor Leste. TNI Angkatan Laut (AL) menyatakan kesiapannya untuk memberikan pelatihan dan melindungi negara Timor Leste dari ancaman militer.Foto/Dok Dispenal
*JAKARTA* - Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) menyatakan kesiapannya melindungi wilayah Timor Leste dari ancaman militer.

Hal itu terungkap saat kunjungan Satuan Tugas (Satgas) Port Visit Indonesia Maritim Envoy (IME) 19B yang dipimpin Kapushidrosal Laksamana Muda TNI Harjo Susmoro ke Componente Da Força Naval Ligeria di Hera Timor Leste, Kamis (12/12/2019).

Pada pertemuan pertama kalinya ini, Kapushidrosal mewakili Tim Satgas Port Visit IME-19B menyampaikan Indonesia siap membantu Timor Leste dalam bidang pendidikan ataupun pelatihan militer yang dapat diikuti oleh Componente Da Força Naval Ligeria.

”Pada prinsipnya Indonesia sebagai negara tetangga tidak akan membiarkan Timor Leste menghadapi ancaman militer,” kata dia dalam keterangan yang diterima SINDOnews Jumat (13/12/2019).

Menurut dia, TNI Angkatan Laut memiliki Pusat Hidro-Oseonografi yang mampu melaksanakan survei, penelitian, pemetaan laut, publikasi, penerapan lingkungan laut dan keselamatan navigasi pelayaran. ”Kesempatan ini merupakan hal yang baik untuk Timor Leste guna memperkuat pertahanan maritime,” kata dia.

Kepala Dinas Pendidikan Angkatan Laut (Kadisdikal) Laksamana Pertama TNI Ivan Yulian, menyampaikan sudah banyak dari negara tetangga mengikuti pendidikan Sesko setingkat magister selama 10 bulan, untuk fasilitas selama pendidikan dari negara asing akan ditanggung TNI Angkatan Laut. ”Ini akan sangat bermanfaat sekali sebagai bekal pembangunan pertahanan maritim bagi negara Timor Leste,” ucapnya.

Sementara itu, Capitao de fragata Componente Da Força Naval Ligeria Joao Da Silva mengucapkan selamat Hari Armada kepada TNI Angkatan Laut dan berharap kerja sama dalam bidang pertahanan maritim dapat berjalan dengan signifikan terutama dalam berbagai pelatihan militer yang ada di Indonesia.

Sebelum mengkahiri pertemuan, Capitao de fragata serta Delegasi TNI Angkatan Laut melaksanakan pertukaran cinderamata sebagai simbol mempereratkan hubungan Indonesia dengan Timor Leste.

Hadir dalam pertemuan tersebut, Danguspurla Koaramada III Laksma TNI Rudhi Afiantara Athan RI Kolonel Inf Elvin Tiomada Saragih, Komandan KRI Usman Harun Kolonel Laut (P) Himawan, Komandan KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda Letkol Laut (P) Rasyid, Perwira Pertama KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda dan Staff Componente Da Força Naval Ligeria.

https://jatim.sindonews.com/read/17...i-timor-leste-dari-ancaman-militer-1576210345
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

they are going to be our satellite nation ?


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> *TNI Nyatakan Siap Lindungi Timor Leste dari Ancaman Militer*
> SuciptoJum'at, 13 Desember 2019 - 11:10 WIB
> views: 619
> View attachment 593887​apushidrosal Laksamana Muda TNI Harjo Susmoro saat mengunjungi Timor Leste. TNI Angkatan Laut (AL) menyatakan kesiapannya untuk memberikan pelatihan dan melindungi negara Timor Leste dari ancaman militer.Foto/Dok Dispenal
> *JAKARTA* - Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) menyatakan kesiapannya melindungi wilayah Timor Leste dari ancaman militer.
> 
> Hal itu terungkap saat kunjungan Satuan Tugas (Satgas) Port Visit Indonesia Maritim Envoy (IME) 19B yang dipimpin Kapushidrosal Laksamana Muda TNI Harjo Susmoro ke Componente Da Força Naval Ligeria di Hera Timor Leste, Kamis (12/12/2019).
> 
> Pada pertemuan pertama kalinya ini, Kapushidrosal mewakili Tim Satgas Port Visit IME-19B menyampaikan Indonesia siap membantu Timor Leste dalam bidang pendidikan ataupun pelatihan militer yang dapat diikuti oleh Componente Da Força Naval Ligeria.
> 
> ”Pada prinsipnya Indonesia sebagai negara tetangga tidak akan membiarkan Timor Leste menghadapi ancaman militer,” kata dia dalam keterangan yang diterima SINDOnews Jumat (13/12/2019).
> 
> Menurut dia, TNI Angkatan Laut memiliki Pusat Hidro-Oseonografi yang mampu melaksanakan survei, penelitian, pemetaan laut, publikasi, penerapan lingkungan laut dan keselamatan navigasi pelayaran. ”Kesempatan ini merupakan hal yang baik untuk Timor Leste guna memperkuat pertahanan maritime,” kata dia.
> 
> Kepala Dinas Pendidikan Angkatan Laut (Kadisdikal) Laksamana Pertama TNI Ivan Yulian, menyampaikan sudah banyak dari negara tetangga mengikuti pendidikan Sesko setingkat magister selama 10 bulan, untuk fasilitas selama pendidikan dari negara asing akan ditanggung TNI Angkatan Laut. ”Ini akan sangat bermanfaat sekali sebagai bekal pembangunan pertahanan maritim bagi negara Timor Leste,” ucapnya.
> 
> Sementara itu, Capitao de fragata Componente Da Força Naval Ligeria Joao Da Silva mengucapkan selamat Hari Armada kepada TNI Angkatan Laut dan berharap kerja sama dalam bidang pertahanan maritim dapat berjalan dengan signifikan terutama dalam berbagai pelatihan militer yang ada di Indonesia.
> 
> Sebelum mengkahiri pertemuan, Capitao de fragata serta Delegasi TNI Angkatan Laut melaksanakan pertukaran cinderamata sebagai simbol mempereratkan hubungan Indonesia dengan Timor Leste.
> 
> Hadir dalam pertemuan tersebut, Danguspurla Koaramada III Laksma TNI Rudhi Afiantara Athan RI Kolonel Inf Elvin Tiomada Saragih, Komandan KRI Usman Harun Kolonel Laut (P) Himawan, Komandan KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda Letkol Laut (P) Rasyid, Perwira Pertama KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda dan Staff Componente Da Força Naval Ligeria.
> 
> https://jatim.sindonews.com/read/17...i-timor-leste-dari-ancaman-militer-1576210345
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> they are going to be our satellite nation ?



They fighting us for decades, got Independence and finally become our vassal. Quite an irony


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian army seizes crystal meth smuggled from Malaysia*
13th Dec 2019 19:52





Pontianak, W Kalimantan (ANTARA) - The Malaysia-Indonesia Border Security Task Force personnel at the XII/Tanjungpura Regional Military Command thwarted an attempt to smuggle 51 kilograms of crystal methamphetamine from Malaysia on December 10, a military officer revealed. "Their achievement must highly be appreciated because they stopped the smuggled drug from entering Indonesian territory," Chief of the XII/Tanjungpura Regional Military Command Major General Muhammad Nur Rahmad said here Friday.

The task force personnel belonging to the Infantry Battalion of 641 Raider/Beruang unit foiled the attempt in Sebunga Hamlet of Aruk Village, Sajingan Besar Subdistrict, Sambar District, West Kalimantan Province, on December 10.

Besides seizing 51 kg of crystal meth or sabu-sabu, they also arrested a woman identified as EP, 43, and a man identified as MT, 29, for allegedly attempting to smuggle in the illicit drug at an integrated border security check-point of Sajingan, he said.

The smuggling attempt was foiled following three days of surveillance, Rahmad added.

Indonesia remains under grave threat from drug dealers, as several individuals from its working-age population have been embroiled in a vicious circle.

According to the National Narcotics Agency's (BNN's) report, some 50 drug use-related deaths occur in Indonesia. However, their deaths have failed to deter other drug users in the country from consuming these banned substances.

The illicit drugs, particularly crystal meth, are frequently smuggled into Indonesia from Malaysia.

On December 10, for instance, BNN thwarted a trans-national drug ring's attempt to trade 60 kilograms of crystal meth recently smuggled from Malaysia into Medan, the capital of North Sumatra Province.

The crystal meth, packed into 50 bags, was seized during a drug raid the BNN squad personnel conducted at a house on Pertiwi Street of Bantan Village, Medan Tembung Subdistrict, BNN Eradication Division's Deputy Inspector General Arman Depari revealed.

The illicit drugs were brought from a drug kingpin in Malaysia on a wooden boat into the Indonesian waters, he said.

On the same day, the West Jakarta Metropolitan Police narcotics squad personnel arrested an ex-Malaysian model, identified as DY, in a drug raid operation at a luxurious apartment in South Tangerang, Banten Province.

This 39-year-old woman was accused of being a member of a transnational drug ring which smuggled a package of crystal meth from the neighboring country into Indonesia, West Jakarta Metropolitan Police Chief, Sen. Coms. Hengki Haryadi, said. (INE)
Related news: Jakarta police nab ex-Malaysian model for smuggling crystal meth
Related news: Two drug smugglers arrested and deported from Malaysia


Translated by: Andilala, Rahmad Nasution
Editor: Suharto

https://en.antaranews.com/news/138111/indonesian-army-seizes-crystal-meth-smuggled-from-malaysia

https://bebas.kompas.id/baca/polhuk...trak-alutsista-dengan-luar-negeri-bermasalah/

POLITIK & HUKUM › MENTERI PRABOWO: KONTRAK ALUTSISTA DENGAN LUAR NEGERI BERMASALAH


PERTAHANAN NEGARA

*Menteri Prabowo: Kontrak Alutsista dengan Luar Negeri Bermasalah*
Sesuai instruksi Presiden Joko Widodo, Kementerian Pertahanan mencoba menegosiasikan ulang kontrak yang bermasalah itu. Kontrak yang bermasalah membuat anggaran belanja alat utama sistem persenjataan terlalu tinggi.

OlehDHANANG DAVID ARITONANG
13 Desember 2019 20:09 WIB·3 menit baca




KOMPAS/WAWAN H PRABOWO
Tim akrobatik TNI Angkatan Udara unjuk kebolehan di langit Lapangan Udara Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, untuk menyemarakkan peringatan HUT Ke-74 TNI, Sabtu (5/10/2019). Presiden Joko Widodo dalam pidatonya di peringatan HUT TNI tersebut menyatakan akan meningkatkan anggaran pertahanan.

JAKARTA, KOMPAS — Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto menyebut, kontrak lama pengadaan alat utama sistem persenjataan atau alutsista dengan pihak di luar negeri bermasalah. Implikasinya, anggaran untuk belanja alutsista terlampau tinggi. Oleh karena itu, negosiasi ulang kontrak coba ditempuh. Ini seperti diinstruksikan pula oleh Presiden Joko Widodo.

”Ada masalah dengan kontrak lama dengan luar negeri dan Presiden menilai, anggaran untuk alutsista terlalu mahal. Oleh karena itu, kami diperintahkan melakukan negosiasi kembali oleh Presiden,” katanya seusai bertemu dengan Menteri Koordinator Politik, Hukum, dan Keamanan (Menko Polhukam) Mahfud MD di Kantor Kemenko Polhukam, Jakarta, Jumat (13/11/2019).

Meski demikian, Prabowo tidak menyebutkan kontrak yang bermasalah tersebut. Dia hanya menyebutkan, pendataan dan pengkajian atas kontrak-kontrak alutsista yang dibuat selama ini belum tuntas.

Baca juga : TNI, Menjaga Demokrasi di Tengah Modernisasi





KOMPAS/DHANANG DAVID ARITONANG
Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto seusai bertemu dengan Menteri Koordinator Politik, Hukum, dan Keamanan (Menko Polhukam) Mahfud MD di Kantor Kemenko Polhukam, Jakarta, Jumat (13/12/2019).

”Menurut rencana, minggu depan, kami yang akan mengundang Menko Polhukam untuk berkunjung ke Kemenhan (Kementerian Pertahanan). Nanti akan kami paparkan rinciannya pada kesempatan tersebut, Kemenko Polhukam ujarnya.

Sejak dilantik menjadi Menhan, Prabowo intens bertemu menhan dari negara lain. Di antaranya dia bertemu menhan dari Korea Selatan, Uni Emirat Arab, Laos, dan Turki. Selain untuk memperkuat kerja sama dalam bidang pertahanan, pertemuan juga untuk urusan belanja alutsista.

Instruksi Presiden kepada Prabowo itu kontras dengan permintaan penambahan anggaran pertahanan yang disampaikan Prabowo saat Kemenhan rapat dengan Komisi I DPR, pertengahan November lalu, _Kompas_ (12/11/2019).





ANTARA/SENO
Prajurit Korps Marinir saat latihan di Pusat Latihan Pertempuran Korps Marinir di Karangtekok, Banyuputih, Situbondo, Jawa Timur, Minggu (26/8/2018). Saat ini, banyak alat utama sistem persenjataan TNI yang sudah tidak layak pakai.

Prabowo kala itu mengharapkan alokasi anggaran pertahanan pada 2020 sekitar 2 persen dari produk domestik bruto (PDB). Saat ini, dengan alokasi di Anggaran Pendapatan dan Belanja Negara (APBN) 2020 sebesar sekitar Rp 127 triliun, masih sekitar 0,9 persen dari PDB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> *TNI Nyatakan Siap Lindungi Timor Leste dari Ancaman Militer*
> SuciptoJum'at, 13 Desember 2019 - 11:10 WIB
> views: 619
> View attachment 593887​apushidrosal Laksamana Muda TNI Harjo Susmoro saat mengunjungi Timor Leste. TNI Angkatan Laut (AL) menyatakan kesiapannya untuk memberikan pelatihan dan melindungi negara Timor Leste dari ancaman militer.Foto/Dok Dispenal
> *JAKARTA* - Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) menyatakan kesiapannya melindungi wilayah Timor Leste dari ancaman militer.
> 
> Hal itu terungkap saat kunjungan Satuan Tugas (Satgas) Port Visit Indonesia Maritim Envoy (IME) 19B yang dipimpin Kapushidrosal Laksamana Muda TNI Harjo Susmoro ke Componente Da Força Naval Ligeria di Hera Timor Leste, Kamis (12/12/2019).
> 
> Pada pertemuan pertama kalinya ini, Kapushidrosal mewakili Tim Satgas Port Visit IME-19B menyampaikan Indonesia siap membantu Timor Leste dalam bidang pendidikan ataupun pelatihan militer yang dapat diikuti oleh Componente Da Força Naval Ligeria.
> 
> ”Pada prinsipnya Indonesia sebagai negara tetangga tidak akan membiarkan Timor Leste menghadapi ancaman militer,” kata dia dalam keterangan yang diterima SINDOnews Jumat (13/12/2019).
> 
> Menurut dia, TNI Angkatan Laut memiliki Pusat Hidro-Oseonografi yang mampu melaksanakan survei, penelitian, pemetaan laut, publikasi, penerapan lingkungan laut dan keselamatan navigasi pelayaran. ”Kesempatan ini merupakan hal yang baik untuk Timor Leste guna memperkuat pertahanan maritime,” kata dia.
> 
> Kepala Dinas Pendidikan Angkatan Laut (Kadisdikal) Laksamana Pertama TNI Ivan Yulian, menyampaikan sudah banyak dari negara tetangga mengikuti pendidikan Sesko setingkat magister selama 10 bulan, untuk fasilitas selama pendidikan dari negara asing akan ditanggung TNI Angkatan Laut. ”Ini akan sangat bermanfaat sekali sebagai bekal pembangunan pertahanan maritim bagi negara Timor Leste,” ucapnya.
> 
> Sementara itu, Capitao de fragata Componente Da Força Naval Ligeria Joao Da Silva mengucapkan selamat Hari Armada kepada TNI Angkatan Laut dan berharap kerja sama dalam bidang pertahanan maritim dapat berjalan dengan signifikan terutama dalam berbagai pelatihan militer yang ada di Indonesia.
> 
> Sebelum mengkahiri pertemuan, Capitao de fragata serta Delegasi TNI Angkatan Laut melaksanakan pertukaran cinderamata sebagai simbol mempereratkan hubungan Indonesia dengan Timor Leste.
> 
> Hadir dalam pertemuan tersebut, Danguspurla Koaramada III Laksma TNI Rudhi Afiantara Athan RI Kolonel Inf Elvin Tiomada Saragih, Komandan KRI Usman Harun Kolonel Laut (P) Himawan, Komandan KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda Letkol Laut (P) Rasyid, Perwira Pertama KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda dan Staff Componente Da Força Naval Ligeria.
> 
> https://jatim.sindonews.com/read/17...i-timor-leste-dari-ancaman-militer-1576210345
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> they are going to be our satellite nation ?



Indonesian Protectorate Timor Leste
Maybe because Aussie will leave from Timles.....

(Aussie didint like it if China have base in Timles maybe)


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> *TNI Nyatakan Siap Lindungi Timor Leste dari Ancaman Militer*
> SuciptoJum'at, 13 Desember 2019 - 11:10 WIB
> views: 619
> View attachment 593887​apushidrosal Laksamana Muda TNI Harjo Susmoro saat mengunjungi Timor Leste. TNI Angkatan Laut (AL) menyatakan kesiapannya untuk memberikan pelatihan dan melindungi negara Timor Leste dari ancaman militer.Foto/Dok Dispenal
> *JAKARTA* - Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) menyatakan kesiapannya melindungi wilayah Timor Leste dari ancaman militer.
> 
> Hal itu terungkap saat kunjungan Satuan Tugas (Satgas) Port Visit Indonesia Maritim Envoy (IME) 19B yang dipimpin Kapushidrosal Laksamana Muda TNI Harjo Susmoro ke Componente Da Força Naval Ligeria di Hera Timor Leste, Kamis (12/12/2019).
> 
> Pada pertemuan pertama kalinya ini, Kapushidrosal mewakili Tim Satgas Port Visit IME-19B menyampaikan Indonesia siap membantu Timor Leste dalam bidang pendidikan ataupun pelatihan militer yang dapat diikuti oleh Componente Da Força Naval Ligeria.
> 
> ”Pada prinsipnya Indonesia sebagai negara tetangga tidak akan membiarkan Timor Leste menghadapi ancaman militer,” kata dia dalam keterangan yang diterima SINDOnews Jumat (13/12/2019).
> 
> Menurut dia, TNI Angkatan Laut memiliki Pusat Hidro-Oseonografi yang mampu melaksanakan survei, penelitian, pemetaan laut, publikasi, penerapan lingkungan laut dan keselamatan navigasi pelayaran. ”Kesempatan ini merupakan hal yang baik untuk Timor Leste guna memperkuat pertahanan maritime,” kata dia.
> 
> Kepala Dinas Pendidikan Angkatan Laut (Kadisdikal) Laksamana Pertama TNI Ivan Yulian, menyampaikan sudah banyak dari negara tetangga mengikuti pendidikan Sesko setingkat magister selama 10 bulan, untuk fasilitas selama pendidikan dari negara asing akan ditanggung TNI Angkatan Laut. ”Ini akan sangat bermanfaat sekali sebagai bekal pembangunan pertahanan maritim bagi negara Timor Leste,” ucapnya.
> 
> Sementara itu, Capitao de fragata Componente Da Força Naval Ligeria Joao Da Silva mengucapkan selamat Hari Armada kepada TNI Angkatan Laut dan berharap kerja sama dalam bidang pertahanan maritim dapat berjalan dengan signifikan terutama dalam berbagai pelatihan militer yang ada di Indonesia.
> 
> Sebelum mengkahiri pertemuan, Capitao de fragata serta Delegasi TNI Angkatan Laut melaksanakan pertukaran cinderamata sebagai simbol mempereratkan hubungan Indonesia dengan Timor Leste.
> 
> Hadir dalam pertemuan tersebut, Danguspurla Koaramada III Laksma TNI Rudhi Afiantara Athan RI Kolonel Inf Elvin Tiomada Saragih, Komandan KRI Usman Harun Kolonel Laut (P) Himawan, Komandan KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda Letkol Laut (P) Rasyid, Perwira Pertama KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda dan Staff Componente Da Força Naval Ligeria.
> 
> https://jatim.sindonews.com/read/17...i-timor-leste-dari-ancaman-militer-1576210345
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> they are going to be our satellite nation ?


Make them into a vassal/satelite state and develop them as a bridge to connect with Portuguese-speaking world like Portugal itself, Brazil and some African nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

HellFireIndo said:


> Make them into a vassal/satelite state and develop them as a bridge to connect with Portuguese-speaking world like Portugal itself, Brazil and some African nations.



We have good relation with brazil (as long as they not send drug dealer here)

Baru tau gw ada eks model malaysia kegrebek bawa narko d daerah gw. wkkwkw

For timles, so we operate a base in Timles or just stationed large troop in RI-Timles border? If we operate a base in Timles maybe 1st time for for us to operate military base in foreign soil not under UN flag. Wkkwkwk

(Nanti pakai fasilitas bekas kodim koramil aja klo msh ada , seklian rawat TMP dsana maybe)


----------



## MacanJawa

Masa iya su 35 dicancel, dulu nego2 minta barter ini itu dicancel kan malu maluin, pembeli sadis


----------



## polanski

US warns Turkey, India, Egypt and Indonesia about buying Russian weapons: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...t-and-indonesia-about-buying-russian-weapons/


----------



## cabatli_53

Ruhnama said:


> I see ITB logo in that drone, so yes likely it is drone bandung.
> Now in development in deftech we must invite universities. This is truly way for civitas academica to bela negara hehehe
> 
> 
> @cabatli_53 Sorry if I ask question abt turkish capability, with recent political condition etc, turkish still can export their engine to another country?



There is not any obstacle in front of our export negotiations. The current politic tension between Turkey and US contains aboud delivery of the F-35. The projects are proceeding with very ambitious roadway and engine group is one of the most promising and difficult group that is considered as symbol of technological independance. Otherwise, The western embargoes are mostly targetting the engines of our platforms that was imported abroad.


----------



## Raduga

*LATIHAN KEMAMPUAN PRAJURIT PARA RAIDER*​Prajurit TNI AD Batalyon Infanteri Para Raider 501/Bajra Yudha Madiun mengikuti Latihan Pemeliharaan Kemampuan Prajurit di Madiun, Jawa Timur, Sabtu (14/12/2019). Latihan yang diikuti 400 prajurit tersebut digelar untuk mengasah dan memantapkan kemampuan prajurit Para Raider. ANTARA FOTO/Siswowidodo/wsj.















https://www.antarafoto.com/peristiwa/v1576308605/latihan-kemampuan-prajurit-para-raider
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

great , now the vest camo is starting to match with the uniform , but does our army have a plan to change that standarized old PASGT helmet with much more modern one ?


----------



## Kansel

PRESS RELEASE BPPT
SABTU, 14 DESEMBER 2019

Berkenaan dengan pemberitaan di https://www.airspace-review.com/2019/12/13/progres-drone-male-nasional-garapan-ptdi/ kami dari BPPT merasa perlu memberikan klarifikasi bahwa:

1. Program MALE adalah program berdasarkan Permen Ristek DIKTI no 38 Tahun 2019, BPPT merupakan Koordinator Program MALE yang memimpin sebagai koordinator Program dan Anggaran kegiatan tersebut dalam program Konsorsium PRN 2020-2024, beranggotakan 7 K/L dibawah koordinasi BPPT. Disamping BPPT, sumber penganggaran kegiatan program ini juga berasal dari Kementerian/Lembaga (K/L) lainnya seperti Kementerian Pertahanan dan LAPAN. 

2. Konsorsium MALE melibatkan K/L Kementerian Pertahanan, TNI-AU, BPPT, LAPAN, ITB, PTDI, dan PT Len (Persero) sehingga pihak-pihak yang terkait/terlibat dalam pembuatan Drone MALE adalah Konsorsium MALE, bukan hanya PTDI. 

3. Untuk wahana/airframe Prototipe 1 (atau disebut PM-1), rancang bangun dan rekayasa (atau lazim disebut desain dan engineering) sebagian besar (lebih dari 80%) dilakukan BPPT (wing, tail, front and aft fuselage). PTDI merancang bangun center fuselage, landing gear dan bertanggungjawab dalam produksi/manufaktur dari wahana (airframe) drone MALE dan integrasi dengan sistem internal. Sumber anggaran untuk produksi wahana/airframe PM-1 berasal dari mata anggaran di BPPT. 

4. Desain dan engineering sistem internal serta pengadaan sistem internal PM-1 (yang diintegrasikan dengan wahana PM-1) dibiayai dari mata anggaran di BPPT. 

5. Tahapan pengembangan yang disebut dalam pemberitaan airspace-review.com adalah tahapan yang tidak mencerminkan perkembangan/kondisi terakhir.

6. Per tanggal 14 Desember 2019, sumber resmi PTDI hanya memberitakan kunjungan Pak Menristek/Ka BRIN ke PTDI dan tidak memberitakan tentang MALE.

Saran kami hendaknya anda mendasarkan pemberitaan bersumber informasi yang diberikan oleh pihak pihak yang berwenang untuk memberikan informasi terkait, agar informasi yang disampaikan ke masyarakat mencerminkan kondisi yang akurat dan proporsional.

Salam,

Pusat Teknologi Industri Pertahanan dan Keamanan (PTIPK)
Kedeputian Teknologi Industri Rancang Bangun dan Rekayasa (TIRBR)
Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=461209384591578

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> PRESS RELEASE BPPT
> SABTU, 14 DESEMBER 2019
> 
> Berkenaan dengan pemberitaan di https://www.airspace-review.com/2019/12/13/progres-drone-male-nasional-garapan-ptdi/ kami dari BPPT merasa perlu memberikan klarifikasi bahwa:
> 
> 1. Program MALE adalah program berdasarkan Permen Ristek DIKTI no 38 Tahun 2019, BPPT merupakan Koordinator Program MALE yang memimpin sebagai koordinator Program dan Anggaran kegiatan tersebut dalam program Konsorsium PRN 2020-2024, beranggotakan 7 K/L dibawah koordinasi BPPT. Disamping BPPT, sumber penganggaran kegiatan program ini juga berasal dari Kementerian/Lembaga (K/L) lainnya seperti Kementerian Pertahanan dan LAPAN.
> 
> 2. Konsorsium MALE melibatkan K/L Kementerian Pertahanan, TNI-AU, BPPT, LAPAN, ITB, PTDI, dan PT Len (Persero) sehingga pihak-pihak yang terkait/terlibat dalam pembuatan Drone MALE adalah Konsorsium MALE, bukan hanya PTDI.
> 
> 3. Untuk wahana/airframe Prototipe 1 (atau disebut PM-1), rancang bangun dan rekayasa (atau lazim disebut desain dan engineering) sebagian besar (lebih dari 80%) dilakukan BPPT (wing, tail, front and aft fuselage). PTDI merancang bangun center fuselage, landing gear dan bertanggungjawab dalam produksi/manufaktur dari wahana (airframe) drone MALE dan integrasi dengan sistem internal. Sumber anggaran untuk produksi wahana/airframe PM-1 berasal dari mata anggaran di BPPT.
> 
> 4. Desain dan engineering sistem internal serta pengadaan sistem internal PM-1 (yang diintegrasikan dengan wahana PM-1) dibiayai dari mata anggaran di BPPT.
> 
> 5. Tahapan pengembangan yang disebut dalam pemberitaan airspace-review.com adalah tahapan yang tidak mencerminkan perkembangan/kondisi terakhir.
> 
> 6. Per tanggal 14 Desember 2019, sumber resmi PTDI hanya memberitakan kunjungan Pak Menristek/Ka BRIN ke PTDI dan tidak memberitakan tentang MALE.
> 
> Saran kami hendaknya anda mendasarkan pemberitaan bersumber informasi yang diberikan oleh pihak pihak yang berwenang untuk memberikan informasi terkait, agar informasi yang disampaikan ke masyarakat mencerminkan kondisi yang akurat dan proporsional.
> 
> Salam,
> 
> Pusat Teknologi Industri Pertahanan dan Keamanan (PTIPK)
> Kedeputian Teknologi Industri Rancang Bangun dan Rekayasa (TIRBR)
> Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=461209384591578



Angkasareview article about male uav change very much wkkwkw. 



Raduga said:


> *LATIHAN KEMAMPUAN PRAJURIT PARA RAIDER*​Prajurit TNI AD Batalyon Infanteri Para Raider 501/Bajra Yudha Madiun mengikuti Latihan Pemeliharaan Kemampuan Prajurit di Madiun, Jawa Timur, Sabtu (14/12/2019). Latihan yang diikuti 400 prajurit tersebut digelar untuk mengasah dan memantapkan kemampuan prajurit Para Raider. ANTARA FOTO/Siswowidodo/wsj.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.antarafoto.com/peristiwa/v1576308605/latihan-kemampuan-prajurit-para-raider
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> great , now the vest camo is starting to match with the uniform , but does our army have a plan to change that standarized old PASGT helmet with much more modern one ?



Some unit still use m1 helmet, i look on Kormar kalender 2018, artillery crew still use m1 style helmet. So i think PASGT is good enough also, why that helmet not covered with camo


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Raduga said:


> now the vest camo is starting to match with the uniform ,



Unfortunately Woodland DPM is still around. Woodland DPM only effective during daylight particularly during rain, but nothing beyond that.


----------



## Ruhnama

trishna_amṛta said:


> Unfortunately Woodland DPM is still around. Woodland DPM only effective during daylight particularly during rain, but nothing beyond that.



Which is more effective loreng nkri or loreng dpm?


----------



## HellFireIndo

Ruhnama said:


> Which is more effective loreng nkri or loreng dpm?


Imo NKRI camo, i've seen them up close when i had that Bela Negara thingy, one instructor wears NKRI and the other one wears DPM and they both were chatting near bushes, needless to say, NKRI blends much better than the DPM in their ideal terrain.


----------



## Logam42

Raduga said:


> *TNI Nyatakan Siap Lindungi Timor Leste dari Ancaman Militer*​they are going to be our satellite nation ?





Nike said:


> They fighting us for decades, got Independence and finally become our vassal. Quite an irony





Ruhnama said:


> Indonesian Protectorate Timor Leste
> Maybe because Aussie will leave from Timles.....
> 
> (Aussie didint like it if China have base in Timles maybe)





HellFireIndo said:


> Make them into a vassal/satelite state and develop them as a bridge to connect with Portuguese-speaking world like Portugal itself, Brazil and some African nations.



Yup. Timor Leste is in a somewhat awkward position.

First of all, both the population and the leadership are united in NOT wanting to be Indonesian again*.

Despite that, most economic activity that isn't related to NGOs and foreign aid (which is significant portion admittedly) is with Indonesia. When Timorese think of development, they think of Kupang & Surabaya. When they picture grandeur, they think of Jakarta.

And although the new generation doesn't have the same historical ties to the old Indonesian era like watching Indo soap operas, they are constantly bombarded with how... existing Indonesia still is in pretty much everything.

Many big employers are Indonesian companies, most of the food and consumer goods are from Indonesia, Indonesian university graduates are numerous and well regarded, and now most of the development is being done by Indonesian contractors.

Its the same for the military and the state. Their military officers receive training at Lemhannas. Their Police Generals are wined & dined by our military industrial complex, allegedly taking kickbacks for buying Indonesian produced weapons and munitions. Hell, their police force uses the same tactics and procedure as Polri since they were first set up by ex-Polri Timorese. Apparently, they also like to watch Indonesian cop shows like 86.

In all, via education, employment, and economic means, the Indonesian footprint in TL is increasing. Indonesia is not doing this out of maliciousness, its just happening naturally as Indonesian development is outpacing TL that has failed to diversify it economy away from oil. Indonesian companies and individuals have taken the economic opportunities this creates, strengthening Indonesian economic dominance. Likewise, Indonesian training and scholarships are also given in the hopes that TL could become a friendly, sustainable state.

This so called "Gradual Encroachment" back into Timor Leste has mostly gone unnoticed partially because it is a natural and organic process, and also because both governments have their own reason not to confront the issue**. I personally feel it should be better monitored though, because if instability flares up again***, the amount of economic interests and power structures that are being set up might drag Indonesia back into the entire TL mess all over again. We should instead make note of our power structures and influence channels in TL so we can use them to protect our interests during times of crises and upheaval should they come.

*Even in Indonesia, nostalgia for Timor Leste integration into Indonesia is mostly limited to Java IMO, most non-Javanese felt disgust that Indonesia was wasting so much funds on a disloyal and useless area.

**While international NGOs & Academics are still focused on "Rebuilding Post-Indonesia" & "Atrocities of the Past"

***Right now Timor Leste is flush with petroleum money, but that money is running out and even now unemployment and poverty rates are very high. Instability can break out with stunningly quick.
______________________________

Likewise, Indonesian border development is causing interesting side-effects in the Indo-PNG borderlands:

*People crying out for help, development at the border*

*The National senior reporter CLIFFORD FAIPARIK visited Wereave and Sota nestled along the Southern Papua New Guinea (PNG)-Indonesia border on Oct 18 and 19 and found shocking comparative living conditions on both sides of the border. And, it did not look good for Papua New Guineans in Wereave.
*
A VISIT to Wereave, PNG’s border village with Indonesia, revealed shocking living standards for Papua New Guineans compared with the Indonesians (including Papuans) in Sota town.
Since border villagers are the first PNG citizens to greet international tourists, such appalling conditions can only give a bad impression to the country, reflecting deteriorating and lacking infrastructure, and pathetic socio-economic status.




This is all PNG has to offer at its border … Indonesian tourists visiting a craft market on PNG’s side of the border near Indonesia’s border town, Sota. – Nationalpic by CLIFFORD FAIPARIK
Wereave, with about 400 people, is in Western’s South Fly and Sota, with about 3,000 Indonesians, is in the Merauke Regency (District) in Papua Province of Indonesia. The villagers are worried about their future in accessing Government services like health and education and to benefit from economic activities.




But the Indonesians in Sota, only about a kilometre away from the border, look carefree as they progress with services and development delivered by their Government – and, at the same time, are actively participating in economic activities. It is an international embarrassment where on the Indonesian side there is massive infrastructure and economic development but PNG villagers live in poverty deprived of Government services. On the Indonesian side, there is the Sota town with excellent Government services like health and education, paved roads, electricity and water supplies and other infrastructure that help stimulate and supplement economic activities.
Whereas in PNG (Wereave), there is none of those but bush and dirt road with villagers staring at a blank future. They worry about their children’s education and health as there are no school and health centres.
On the Indonesian side, there are lights from electricity but in PNG, villagers are only using kerosene lamps, battery operated torches and fire wood. In Wereave, villagers fetch water from water holes that go dry during hot seasons but in Sota, there is running water from tanks all year round.
When PNG villagers travel to Sota town to buy store goods like rice or access health services, they travel by vehicles on paved roads.
But when returning to their home border, they have to get out of their vehicles, lug their goods and walk across to the PNG side because there is just a dirt road and no vehicles to travel another 13km to the nearest PNG government station in South Fly’s Weam.
There is also no bridge at Wereave River, PNG’s last riverine at the international border.
On the Indonesian side, there is a trans-border highway (about 200km) that links to Merauke city, Sota and then up to Bupul town which is about 21km opposite PNG’s Boset in North Fly.
This highway also links to other Indonesian towns that have water and electricity supplies, and other Government services.
On the PNG side of the border, there are no roads along the Border to link South, Middle and North Fly, with villagers still living in remoteness without any access to Government services.
Why PNG Government has neglected the need to develop its border, the Indonesians are constructing a Border Administration Complex which has allegedly encroached the international 141 degrees meridian border line along the PNG-Indonesian border.




Geoffrey Wiri
*Wiri … Government turning a blind eye on encroachment issues*
Jayapura based PNG Consul-General Geoffrey Wiri is not happy about it and will raise it with the Foreign Affairs Departments of both countries to immediately address this (alleged) encroachment.
“Early this year, I have already advised Foreign Affairs about the (alleged) encroachment of the construction to the PNG Government but there had been no response or action.
“Our Foreign Affairs officers in Port Moresby seem to turn a blind eye on such reports concerning our sovereignty. The construction has to be stopped for a verification team of land surveyors from both countries to verify the border markers.
“I am not against the construction of the complex because both countries will benefit in terms of border security management. It is just that I am upset the construction has (allegedly) encroached into PNG territory,” he added.
Wiri said: “The border complex after completion will house border agencies like Customs, National Quarantine Inspection Authority and Immigration.
“Such (alleged border) encroachments are (happening) because the PNG Government is neglecting development along its border.
“Unlike the massive infrastructure development by the Indonesians on their side of the border, which at times (allegedly) encroached into PNG side.
“So I will call on Foreign Affairs officers to have an urgent meeting to discuss the construction of the complex in Sota. We need to have a joint verification meeting by technical surveyors from both countries to confirm whether the complex has encroached into the PNG side.




Consul-General Geoffrey Wiri (left) and West Sepik provincial liaison officer Ashley Wayne (right) and Merauke resident Paul Kanimu and two PNGDF soldiers on the road to Weam at the Southern PNG-Indonesia border. – Nationalpic by CLIFFORD FAIPARIK
“There should at least be a 50m buffer or no man’s land zone between Indonesia and PNG for citizens of both countries to move freely in a neutral zone.
“But the way the construction is shaping, there is no buffer zone and it seems the buffer zone will be pushed back into PNG territory. Just like at the Wutung- Skouw Border in West Sepik, the Indonesian had (allegedly) encroached about 70m into the PNG side.
“Such (alleged) encroachment occurs because the PNG Government, especially the Foreign Affairs, is very slow in addressing issues that affect PNG international boundaries.”
During the visit, The National met 10 PNG Defence Force soldiers at the Wereave military outpost where they also face water and food supply woes. Their supplies are about 240km away in Daru. And their struggle, especially for water supply, which is now the dry season, has prompted Wereave villagers to seek help from Sota.




Sailas Yanai
*Yanai … PNGDF soldiers sought help from Indonesians*
Wereave villager Sailas Yanai said that PNGDF soldiers sought help from the Indonesian border officers in Sota for water supply.
“I had to seek help from Indonesian soldiers to supply water to the PNGDF soldiers manning the military check point in Wereave. We had water shortages for three days and so I approached the Indonesia soldiers to build a make shift water tank for the PNGDF soldiers.
“The Indonesian soldiers provided water to fill up the tank. The PNGDF soldiers also don’t have electricity at their outpost and they use candle and torches for lights, whereas the Indonesian soldiers have electricity and lightings at their outpost.
“Even the Indonesian Merauke local government had to supply iron roofing for the PNGDF soldiers to build their outpost’s roof,” he added.
Yanai said the National Government, South Fly Member of Parliament Sekie Agisa and Western Governor Awi Yoto should assist the soldiers.
“We have to walk about 13km from the Weam Forward base to Wereave where the border stone is located. They have a vehicle at Weam. But they can’t drive to the outpost because there is no bridge across the Wereave River.




Jakarta-based PNG Embassy First Secretary Simon Namis in Indonesia’s Sota at the Southern PNG-Indonesia border. – Nationalpic by CLIFFORD FAIPARIK
The Government has to build a bridge or a pontoon across the Wereave River so that we are able to drive along the road to the border.”
Yanai urged the PNG Government to arrange with the Indonesian Government for the PNGDF soldiers to get their food supplies from Sota which is much closer.
“Now they have to get their supplies from Daru and it is so far away. Apart from the PNGDF soldiers facing hardship, we (villagers) are also in the same situation.
“And we want the Government to develop our side so that we can be developed, just like the Indonesians in Sota. And I have been waiting for the Government to build a border complex on my side.
“They (Indonesians) are constructing their complex but we have nothing,” he added.
Yanai said that instead of waiting for the National Government to bring development, “we have gone our own way to participate in economic spin offs in Sota”.
“So, with the help of the Merauke local government, we built our market to sell our goods to Indonesian tourists and Sota town residents.
“We sell handicraft, wild life, fish from the river and swamp, and garden food.
“But we do go across to Sota on Traditional Border Cross (TBC) permits for shopping. We are in dire need of development that can only be realised with the National Government’s commitment,” he added.




Conrad Tilau
*Tilau … reintroduce the Border Development grants to help border officers*
Meanwhile, West Sepik administrator Conrad Tilau wants the National Government to reintroduce the Border Development grants to help border officers man the PNG-Indonesian border.
“Previously, the Western and West Sepik provinces use to receive such grants to look after the needs of border agency officers when they are on operations along the border. Such grants were stopped when the Border Development Authority (BDA) was established in 2009. Since the BDA has now been abolished, such grants should be given back to us to look after border officers like the PNGDF soldiers who are now facing water supply problems at the Wereave military outpost.





A private clinic in Indonesia’s Sota at the Southern PNG-Indonesia border. – Nationalpic by CLIFFORD FAIPARIK




A Pertamina fuel service station in Indonesia’s Sota at the Southern PNG-Indonesia border. – Nationalpic by CLIFFORD FAIPARIK

______________________________________

So the difference between border region development is causing ire against PNG gov. And local journalists are also admitting that the development in Indonesia is also benefitting Papuans (not just migrants).

Furthermore, there are calls to simply start getting supplies from Indonesia, be it military rations for PNGDF troopers, or electricity for PNG towns.

Here's another article that talks about PNG defections into Indonesia:
______________________________________

*Imonda Resident Calls For Govt To Step Up Border Security*

*Papua New Guinea is open o the threat of invasion by Indonesia through illegal exploitation of resources and competition in being able to deliver services to the border people.*

And with PNG being unable to deliver effective government services to the border government stations like Imonda in West Sepik, people there have felt neglected and have opted to renounce their PNG citizenship to be Indonesians
...
Continued:
https://postcourier.com.pg/imonda-resident-calls-for-govt-to-step-up-border-security/
______________________________________

Better border services have caused the PNG borderlands to be much more sympathetic to Indonesia, and have also caused defections of border communities to Indonesia (I'm not sure if 'Ward' is more similar to RW or Kelurahan).

Its also causing more patriotic PNG citizens to feel alarmed. Causing fearmongering of Indonesian invasion and resource plundering.

Of course, its good that the borderland PNG people are sympathetic to indonesia, since they make it harder for OPM to cause much trouble (Since they now believe that Indonesia is good and will likely report OPM rebel movements), on the other hand, we should try to avoid causing mass defections of PNG people as that could get us into trouble with PNG Govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Ruhnama

Logam42 said:


> Yup. Timor Leste is in a somewhat awkward position.


For currency, TL people still prefer use USD and also their centavo. Rupiahs only use when they are going to NTT. Likely better we invest in TL, and let TL developed herself



Logam42 said:


> Of course, its good that the borderland PNG people are sympathetic to indonesia, since they make it harder for OPM to cause much trouble


Are any member know that in 80s, menwa member from universitoes in Papua who symphatise with OPM, planned an large attack in many cities to declare opm independence? But their plan is fail, some of them and many family run away from Indonesia to PNG (but unfortunately they are still in Indonesia side). They make a rudimebtary school etc and funded by PNG i have read it in agustinus wibowo blog hehe

But now PNG (also Fiji) oppose OPM, PNG because they have sam problem with separaris in bougenville


----------



## Nike

actually US military spending is in the lowest percentage since the breaks of cold war, i wonder it is actually possible for Indonesia to boost more spending on military without affecting much on economy performance, with one big question , just like how far our industry can contribute on those military spending and how much research and development we are willing to bear the cost? 






Actually during much of Korean until the way to Vietnam wars and invasion of Grenada , US spent much of their military spending is toward their local science and military industrial complex and let their local companies to compete against each other for military order, the efficiency is very top notch and resulting in so many military and engineering breakthrough like F 16, F14, F15, F18, internet, Nuclear powered Submarine or Carrier, destroyer like Arleigh burke, and so on. If We can follow their lead and nurture our spending toward local development and science research, military spending is actually will be more beneficiary toward our economy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...t-and-indonesia-about-buying-russian-weapons/

The pressure from the US still exists. Seems like Su-35 order for our inventory will face long delay.. at least until US willing to give an exception to us..


----------



## bad sector

Raduga said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> great , now the vest camo is starting to match with the uniform , but does our army have a plan to change that standarized old PASGT helmet with much more modern one ?



AFAIK, some of other Brigif Raider already use MICH, for instance Brigif 411 PDW, they already adopt black MICH in their inventory long time ago, they even use coverall like Israeli defence force, when the last exercised i saw.


----------



## Nike

gondes said:


> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...t-and-indonesia-about-buying-russian-weapons/
> 
> The pressure from the US still exists. Seems like Su-35 order for our inventory will face long delay.. at least until US willing to give an exception to us..




Should get the alternative from elsewhere, like Belarusian Sukhoi stocks


----------



## NEKONEKO

*S. Korea, Indonesia vow to move forward fighter jet project*
19:44 December 12, 2019





By Oh Seok-min

SEOUL, Dec. 12 -- The defense chiefs of South Korea and Indonesia on Thursday pledged efforts to move forward a joint project to develop a next-generation fighter jet, the Seoul ministry said.

Indonesia is in arrears on its payment obligations for the KF-X project, which would see South Korea developing fighter aircraft with its own technology. The Southeast Asian country joined the project to procure aircraft for its air force and advance its aerospace industry.

"As cooperation in defense industry fields, including the KF-X project, is a symbol of the two countries' strong relationship of trust, the two ministers agreed to make joint efforts to enhance their defense ties in a mutually beneficial way," Seoul's defense ministry said in a release after a meeting between Defense Minister Jeong Kyeong-doo and his Indonesian counterpart, Prabowo Subianto, in Jakarta.

Jeong arrived in the Indonesian capital earlier in the day for a two-day visit. He flew in from Australia after wrapping up a five-day trip there.

During the meeting, the two sides also discussed the security situation on the Korean Peninsula and in Asia, as well as ways to deepen bilateral defense ties, the ministry added.

Indonesia agreed to shoulder 20 percent of the development cost of the 8.8 trillion-won (US$7.36 billion) project, but has failed to pay the full 301 billion won it was supposed to pay by the end of September, according to data from the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA). So far, it has paid 272.2 billion won.

South Korea launched the fighter jet project in 2016 and aims to complete it by 2026. Korea Aerospace Industries Co. (KAI), the country's sole aircraft manufacturer, has been building a prototype that is expected to be ready in 2021, according to the arms procurement agency.
https://m-en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20191212008700325?

*Mahfud Pastikan Proyek Jet Tempur KFX/IFX Berlanjut*
CNN Indonesia
Jumat, 13/12/2019 03:01

Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Menteri Koordinator Bidang Politik, Hukum dan Keamanan (Menkopolhukam) Muhammad Mahfud MD memastikan pembicaraan mengenai proyek kerjasama pembuatan jet tempur Korean Fighter Xperiment/Indonesia Fighter Xperiment (KFX/IFX) antara pemerintah Korea Selatan dan Indonesia tetap dilanjutkan.

Hal itu katakan usai bertemu dengan Menteri Pertahanan Korsel Jeong Kyeong-doo di Kantor Kemenko Polhukam, Jakarta, Kamis (12/12).

"Pembicaraannya tetap dilanjutkan," kata Mahfud.

Lebih lanjut, Mahfud mengatakan Menhan Korea sengaja datang ke Indonesia untuk menemui Menhan Prabowo Subianto. Menurutnya, kunjungan itu bertujuan untuk melanjutkan kerjasama proyek tersebut.
Mahfud menyatakan saat ini kedua negara masih dalam proses negosiasi untuk melanjutkan proyek tersebut

"Itu sekarang masih di sedang di negosiasi dan dari Indonesia memang yang ditunjuk Pak Prabowo Menteri Pertahanan untuk berbicara antar menteri pertahanan," kata dia.

Diketahui, proyek pengembangan jet tempur KFX/IFX ini pernah tertunda pada tahun 2009 lalu. Pada 7 Januari 2016, Indonesia dan Korea Selatan menandatangani _cost share agreement._

Menteri Pertahanan sebelumnya, Ryamizard Ryacudu, pernah mengungkapkan Indonesia belum membayar 20 persen dari total biaya pengerjaan KF-X/IF-X fase kedua. Diketahui, kedua negara telah menyepakati kontrak proyek itu senilai Rp18 triliun atau 1,65 triliun won (US$1,3 miliar).

Sementara 80 persen sisanya ditanggung pemerintah Korsel. Total dana yang dikeluarkan kedua negara untuk penggarapan fase kedua ini sebanyak 8,6 triliun won.

Presiden Joko Widodo pada Oktober tahun 2018 lalu pernah menginstruksikan untuk melakukan perundingan ulang (renegosiasi) rencana kerja sama pembuatan jet tempur generasi 4.5 itu. Hal itu supaya Indonesia mendapatkan keringanan dalam hal pembiayaan.

Menkopolhukam sebelumnya, Wiranto mengatakan negosiasi ulang anggaran itu merupakan hasil evaluasi yang dilakukan oleh pemerintah. *(rzk/rea)*
*https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...-pastikan-proyek-jet-tempur-kfx-ifx-berlanjut*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Economics
*Indonesia Files WTO Lawsuit Against EU Over Palm Oil Limits*
By 
Karlis Salna
December 15, 2019, 4:02 AM ESTUpdated on December 15, 2019, 8:36 PM EST

Legal action marks deepening rift between EU and Indonesia
Move comes after EU imposed curbs on palm oil in green fuels
_




Workers lift harvested palm fruit in Kisaran, North Sumatra, Indonesia. Photographer: Dimas Ardian/Bloomberg_

Indonesia has taken legal action against the European Union over stricter limits on how palm oil can be used in green fuels, 
marking a further deepening in trade tensions.

The nation filed a lawsuit with the World Trade Organization on Dec. 9 alleging discrimination against Indonesian palm-oil exports, the trade ministry said Sunday. Indonesia, the world’s biggest producer of the oil, warned earlier this year it would retaliate after the European Commission restricted the types of biofuels from it that may be counted toward the EU’s renewable-energy goals.

“The Indonesian government objected to the elimination of the use of biofuel from palm oil by the EU,” Indonesia’s Director General of Foreign Trade Indrasari Wisnu Wardhana said in a statement. “In addition to having a negative impact on exports of Indonesian palm oil to the EU, it will also create a bad image for oil palm products in global trade.”

The EU has said the restrictions were required by a broader law agreed by the 28-nation bloc last year, when the European Parliament pushed for curbs on the use of palm oil on concerns its production caused deforestation and aggravated climate change.

The lawsuit underscores a worsening in relations between Indonesia and the EU, after the bloc last week imposed five-year tariffs on biodiesel from the Southeast Asian nation to counter alleged subsidies to producers in the country.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...s-wto-lawsuit-against-eu-over-palm-oil-limits


----------



## NEKONEKO

Kansel said:


> Economics
> *Indonesia Files WTO Lawsuit Against EU Over Palm Oil Limits*
> By
> Karlis Salna
> December 15, 2019, 4:02 AM ESTUpdated on December 15, 2019, 8:36 PM EST
> 
> Legal action marks deepening rift between EU and Indonesia
> Move comes after EU imposed curbs on palm oil in green fuels
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers lift harvested palm fruit in Kisaran, North Sumatra, Indonesia. Photographer: Dimas Ardian/Bloomberg_
> 
> Indonesia has taken legal action against the European Union over stricter limits on how palm oil can be used in green fuels,
> marking a further deepening in trade tensions.
> 
> The nation filed a lawsuit with the World Trade Organization on Dec. 9 alleging discrimination against Indonesian palm-oil exports, the trade ministry said Sunday. Indonesia, the world’s biggest producer of the oil, warned earlier this year it would retaliate after the European Commission restricted the types of biofuels from it that may be counted toward the EU’s renewable-energy goals.
> 
> “The Indonesian government objected to the elimination of the use of biofuel from palm oil by the EU,” Indonesia’s Director General of Foreign Trade Indrasari Wisnu Wardhana said in a statement. “In addition to having a negative impact on exports of Indonesian palm oil to the EU, it will also create a bad image for oil palm products in global trade.”
> 
> The EU has said the restrictions were required by a broader law agreed by the 28-nation bloc last year, when the European Parliament pushed for curbs on the use of palm oil on concerns its production caused deforestation and aggravated climate change.
> 
> The lawsuit underscores a worsening in relations between Indonesia and the EU, after the bloc last week imposed five-year tariffs on biodiesel from the Southeast Asian nation to counter alleged subsidies to producers in the country.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...s-wto-lawsuit-against-eu-over-palm-oil-limits



Karena palm oil yields nya lebih besar dibanding rapessed n kuwaci, jadi untuk melindungi petani2 EU jadinya mereka diskriminatif ke kita, kalah bersaing produk mereka. Terus pengrusakan hutan di Indonesia juga nambah buruk imej palm oil.

Giliran kita pengen memberi nilai tambah produk ekspor dan membangun industri smelter mereka juga komplain, pengenya untung terus mereka, sekarang jaman udah beda bukan lagi penjajah vs yang dijajah, orang bule gak bisa lagi seenak jidat tanpa ada konsekuensi. Pengennya cuman beli bahan mentah yang murah trus diolah lalu dijual biar dapet untung banyak.
Perang dagang malah semakin ngetrend. 
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...to-over-nickel-ore-export-curbs-idUSKBN1XW1D8

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

jek_sperrow said:


> Karena palm oil yields nya lebih besar dibanding rapessed n kuwaci, jadi untuk melindungi petani2 EU jadinya mereka diskriminatif ke kita, kalah bersaing produk mereka. Terus pengrusakan hutan di Indonesia juga nambah buruk imej palm oil.
> 
> Giliran kita pengen memberi nilai tambah produk ekspor dan membangun industri smelter mereka juga komplain, pengenya untung terus mereka, sekarang jaman udah beda bukan lagi penjajah vs yang dijajah, orang bule gak bisa lagi seenak jidat tanpa ada konsekuensi. Pengennya cuman beli bahan mentah yang murah trus diolah lalu dijual biar dapet untung banyak.
> Perang dagang malah semakin ngetrend.
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...to-over-nickel-ore-export-curbs-idUSKBN1XW1D8



Sedikit banyak economy war udah jadi medan perang modern, gak kalah devastating compared with conventional wars. Perang dagang US versus China costing trillion US dollar dalam bentuk ekspor impor dan potensi bisnis juga kebangkrutan beberapa perusahaan dan pasar di China dan US, jauh lebih besar dibanding biaya yang dikeluarkan US buat invasi ke Afghanistan selama hampir dua dekade


----------



## Ruhnama

HellFireIndo said:


> Imo NKRI camo, i've seen them up close when i had that Bela Negara thingy, one instructor wears NKRI and the other one wears DPM and they both were chatting near bushes, needless to say, NKRI blends much better than the DPM in their ideal terrain.



NKRI camo is like DPM in color but pixelated, i have read in kaksus or maybe some blog, that nkri camo to bright than DPM. Dont know but in your experience you see nkri more blended. Still wonder why we not change to nkri camo
(Btw seragam kok bisa gado2)

Turki juga kenak tuh ama AS (yu know dri kasus pendeta sampe f35nya) akhirnya lira ambrol, trus ekspor besi mrk ke AS terhambat.


----------



## Whizzack

gondes said:


> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...t-and-indonesia-about-buying-russian-weapons/
> 
> The pressure from the US still exists. Seems like Su-35 order for our inventory will face long delay.. at least until US willing to give an exception to us..



I'm very curious with the below statement from the article :
_"...The Indonesian National Armed Forces received almost *$1.2 billion dollars aid* from the US..."_
Really..? Anyone had more info regarding this aid...? Or is this just a misstatement from the article..?

Clicking on the link provide no details.. the below is the closest thing to the US$ 1.2 Billion value... which is actually not aid at all...
_
"...Such uncertainty has driven Indonesia to diversify its arms suppliers. Not only did Indonesia’s arms imports jump from US$36 million in 2005 to almost US$1.2 billion last year, but the number of country suppliers rose from 6 to 23..."
_
and actually confirms that we reaallyy like to diversify our arms supplier and not depend on a single source..._ 

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*PRABOWO SUBIANTO AKAN KUNJUNGI CHINA*
16 DESEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Prabowo Subianto (ANTARA FOTO – Detik)_

Menteri Pertahanan Indonesia Prabowo Subianto kunjungan ke China untuk kerja sama pertahanan dengan Tiongkok.


“Untuk melanjutkan kerja sama pertahanan dengan RRT, beliau akan diterima dalam kunjungan kehormatan oleh Menteri Pertahanan RRT,” kata Juru Bicara Prabowo, Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak saat dikonfirmasi, Senin (16/ 12/ 2019).

Dilansir dari laman _Liputan6_ (16/ 12/ 2019), Dahnil menyebut kunjungan Prabowo ini untuk mendorong potensi kerja sama dengan China.

“Beberapa bulan ini sebagai upaya mendorong dan memperkuat industri pertahanan dalam negeri, Menhan juga terus menjajaki potensi-potensi kerjasama industri pertahanan yang menguntungkan negara,” katanya.

Pertemuan kali ini, menurut Dahnil juga membahas terkait alutsista. Khususnya terkait dengan upaya alih teknologi alutsista.

Meski demikian, Dahnil tidak menjelaskan spesifik siapa saja yang mendampingi dan jenis alutsista yang dibahas Prabowo bersama pejabat China.

“Spesifik nanti ya,” tandasnya.

Sebelumnya, Duta Besar RI untuk China, Djauhari Oratmangun mengatakan, Prabowo dijadwalkan bakal bertemu dengan Menteri Pertahanan Nasional China, Jenderal Wei Fenghe dan Wakil Ketua Komisi Militer Pusat China, Jenderal Xu Qiliang.

“Kunjungan ke Beijing ini direncanakan akan berlangsung selama tiga hari,” kata Djauhari seperti dilansir dari Antara, Minggu (15/12/2019).

Prabowo juga dijadwalkan berkunjung ke State Administration for Science, Technology, and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND) yang membawahi semua industri strategis dan pertahanan di China.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Should get the alternative from elsewhere, like Belarusian Sukhoi stocks


Are their sukhoi stock in good condition? How abt indian one? India has plant and maintennace facility too (but Sometimes their sukhoi "jatuh")


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> Which is more effective loreng nkri or loreng dpm?



IMO might as well pixelate the Woodland DPM rather than designing pattern such as NKRI.
NKRI pattern has too much green and the presence of black color always create complication if not NIR treated (black color tend to glow under IR). Even if they were NIR treated, an improper washing will render it useless.

So far the most effective and all weather camo pattern for jungle environment (that I'm aware of) are A-TACS FG and Kryptek Mandrake. Personally I love Kryptek Mandrake because in most case it will be misidentified as greenish colored batik rather than camouflage pattern.


----------



## Nike

*Skuadron 200 Puspenerbal Berlatih dengan Pesawat TB Series*

16 Desember 2019





Pesawat Socata TB-9 Tampico TNI AL. TB-10 Tobago dan TB-9 Tampico adalah buatan Socata Prancis, kata "TB" sendiri adalah singkatan dari Tarbes kota di selatan Prancis tempat pesawat ini dibuat. Ada beberapa tipe pesawat Socata TB ini meskipun perbedaannya hanya pada kekuatan mesin saja. TB-9 dilengkapi dengan mesin single engine piston 160 horsepower, sedangkan TB-10 dengan mesin 180 hp, ada lagi TB-200 dengan 200 hp, dan juga TB-20 dengan 250 hp dan TB-21 dengan 250 hp turbocharged engine. Selain TNI AL yang menggunakan pesawat ini adalah STPI Curug (photo : Antara)

*Siswa Dik Penerbang Angkatan XXIV memasuki fase Pattern dalam rangka menghadapi terbang Solo Pattern*

Siswa Dik Penerbang Angkatan XXIV yang terbagi menjadi 2 kelompok setiap hari bergiat di Skuadron 200 Wing Udara 2, kelompok pertama terdiri dari 7 siswa yang memasuki fase terbang familirisasi menggunakan pesawat latih jenis Tobago TB-10 dan kelompok kedua terdiri 6 siswa saat ini memasuki fase terbang Pattern menggunakan pesawat latih jenis Tampico TB-9C dan sudah memasuki fase Pattern.




Pesawat Socata TB-9 Tampico TNI AL, dipakai untuk terbang permulaan (photo : Puspenerbal)

Fase Pattern adalah fase dimana seorang Pilot melaksanakan terbang berdasarkan aturan circuit di aerodrome bandara tersebut. Seorang Pilot harus menguasai prosedur traffic entry dan radio telephony Bandara agar tidak terjadi incident maupun accident pada saat melaksanakan penerbangan, dimana pada aerodrome bandara telah berlaku aturan-aturan tertentu sesuai dengan kepadatan dari traffic yang akan arrival maupun departure, tutur Ltt. Aditya Mulyarajasa, salah seorang Instructor pilot TB-9 Tampico.

Lebih lanjut beliau menyampaikan tujuan dari Latihan ini agar siswa Dik Penerbang mampu melaksanakan terbang dengan baik dan benar serta dapat mengatasi segala permasalahan selama terbang mulai dari sebelum take off, setelah take off sampai dengan landing , menghadapi emergency, dan pada akhir nantinya siswa diharapkan dapat melaksanakan terbang solo pattern tanpa didampingi oleh Instruktur Penerbang dengan aman dan selamat.

(Puspenerbal)


----------



## Ruhnama

trishna_amṛta said:


> IMO might as well pixelate the Woodland DPM rather than designing pattern such as NKRI.
> NKRI pattern has too much green and the presence of black color always create complication if not NIR treated (black color tend to glow under IR). Even if they were NIR treated, an improper washing will render it useless.
> 
> So far the most effective and all weather camo pattern for jungle environment (that I'm aware of) are A-TACS FG and Kryptek Mandrake. Personally I love Kryptek Mandrake because in most case it will be misidentified as greenish colored batik rather than camouflage pattern.



Mandrake Like a snake scale btw. In tni inventroy camo likely the good one is kopaska and samar. Imho. Linud one too bright


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Anyway im sorry with that CPO news posted in here i was tired before so i thought this is economy forums lel


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian defense minister visits China*
16th Dec 2019 07:21





Beijing (ANTARA) - Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto arrived in Beijing, China, on Sunday to kick off his three-day visit that would pave the way for the two countries to strengthen their cooperation in the defense sector.

His arrival was welcomed by Indonesian Ambassador to China Djauhari Oratmangun, the Indonesian Embassy in Beijing's Deputy Chief of Mission Listyowati, Indonesian Defense Attache Brig.Gen.Kuat Budiman, and several staffers of the Indonesian Embassy.

Major General Song Yanchao from China's Directorate for International Military Cooperation, and several officials of China's Defense Ministry also welcomed Prabowo Subianto and members of the Indonesian Defense Ministry's delegation.

Ambassador Djauhari Oratmangun told ANTARA that during his three-day visit, Prabowo Subianto would meet his counterpart, China's Defense Minister General Wei Fenghe, and Head of China's Central Military Commission General Xu Qiliang.

Prabowo would discuss the two countries' collective efforts to strengthen defense cooperation. "Indonesia and China have had sound cooperation in the defense sector at both bilateral and regional levels," he said.

China has even become one of Indonesia's partners in modernizing its defense system, Ambassador Djauhari Oratmangun said.

During his first visit to China, Prabowo is also scheduled to visit the State Administration for Science, Technology, and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND).

According to NTI.Org, "SASTIND is the premier civilian regulatory authority in China whose primary responsibilities include drafting guidelines, policies, laws and regulations related to science, technology and industry for national defense".

"Researching future weapon systems, scientific development of dual-use systems, and managing the exports of developed weaponry" are part of SASTIND's primary responsibilities.

In his visit to China, Prabowo is accompanied by several Defense Ministry's top officials and his advisers, Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin and Suryo Prabowo.

Before going to China, Prabowo visited Turkey to strengthen the two countries' cooperation in defense industry.

At a recent limited meeting on programs and activities in the political, legal, and security fields, President Joko Widodo stressed the need for the government to make use of the budget in the defense sector to spur the development of the domestic strategic industry.

Related news: Minister Prabowo upbeat about Indonesia having strong defense industry
Related news: Indonesia-China hold defense consultation meeting
Translated by: M. Irfan Ilmie, Rahmad Nasutio
Editor: Suharto


https://en.antaranews.com/news/138167/indonesian-defense-minister-visits-china

I am gotten interested for type 056 corvettes class of China, they are quite reliable and cheap and also within our reach to be produced locally and they are compatible with our Panther helicopter , a suitable platform to replace most of our Parchim class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> *Indonesian defense minister visits China*
> 16th Dec 2019 07:21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing (ANTARA) - Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto arrived in Beijing, China, on Sunday to kick off his three-day visit that would pave the way for the two countries to strengthen their cooperation in the defense sector.
> 
> His arrival was welcomed by Indonesian Ambassador to China Djauhari Oratmangun, the Indonesian Embassy in Beijing's Deputy Chief of Mission Listyowati, Indonesian Defense Attache Brig.Gen.Kuat Budiman, and several staffers of the Indonesian Embassy.
> 
> Major General Song Yanchao from China's Directorate for International Military Cooperation, and several officials of China's Defense Ministry also welcomed Prabowo Subianto and members of the Indonesian Defense Ministry's delegation.
> 
> Ambassador Djauhari Oratmangun told ANTARA that during his three-day visit, Prabowo Subianto would meet his counterpart, China's Defense Minister General Wei Fenghe, and Head of China's Central Military Commission General Xu Qiliang.
> 
> Prabowo would discuss the two countries' collective efforts to strengthen defense cooperation. "Indonesia and China have had sound cooperation in the defense sector at both bilateral and regional levels," he said.
> 
> China has even become one of Indonesia's partners in modernizing its defense system, Ambassador Djauhari Oratmangun said.
> 
> During his first visit to China, Prabowo is also scheduled to visit the State Administration for Science, Technology, and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND).
> 
> According to NTI.Org, "SASTIND is the premier civilian regulatory authority in China whose primary responsibilities include drafting guidelines, policies, laws and regulations related to science, technology and industry for national defense".
> 
> "Researching future weapon systems, scientific development of dual-use systems, and managing the exports of developed weaponry" are part of SASTIND's primary responsibilities.
> 
> In his visit to China, Prabowo is accompanied by several Defense Ministry's top officials and his advisers, Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin and Suryo Prabowo.
> 
> Before going to China, Prabowo visited Turkey to strengthen the two countries' cooperation in defense industry.
> 
> At a recent limited meeting on programs and activities in the political, legal, and security fields, President Joko Widodo stressed the need for the government to make use of the budget in the defense sector to spur the development of the domestic strategic industry.
> 
> Related news: Minister Prabowo upbeat about Indonesia having strong defense industry
> Related news: Indonesia-China hold defense consultation meeting
> Translated by: M. Irfan Ilmie, Rahmad Nasutio
> Editor: Suharto
> 
> 
> https://en.antaranews.com/news/138167/indonesian-defense-minister-visits-china
> 
> I am gotten interested for type 056 corvettes class of China, they are quite reliable and cheap and also within our reach to be produced locally and they are compatible with our Panther helicopter , a suitable platform to replace most of our Parchim class



Can this chinese corvette use western made weapon? Exocet, oto melara 76mm, Or use thales sensor that navy commonly used

Buy and designing hull, and we configure the system
Edit
Wait2, to replace parchim so it must have amti sub weapon like rbu 2000


----------



## Kejora

Ruhnama said:


> Can this chinese corvette use western made weapon? Exocet, oto melara 76mm, Or use thales sensor that navy commonly used
> 
> Buy and designing hull, and we configure the system
> Edit
> Wait2, to replace parchim so it must have amti sub weapon like rbu 2000


Thai Navy's Naresuan class (type 053) are equipped with western weapons, sensors and engines
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naresuan-class_frigate


----------



## 182



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Talking about MCM is there any info about the progress? I never heard the keel laying of it tho.


----------



## striver44

Indonesian fleet in kupang

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ruhnama

Kejora said:


> Thai Navy's Naresuan class (type 053) are equipped with western weapons, sensors and engines
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naresuan-class_frigate


Just chinese hull so, for cheap ship it is good choice


----------



## Raduga

Kejora said:


> Thai Navy's Naresuan class (type 053) are equipped with western weapons, sensors and engines
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naresuan-class_frigate


but the thai navy are complaining about the ship quality , that's why they shifting to korean frigates .


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> but the thai navy are complaining about the ship quality , that's why they shifting to korean frigates .



Thai Navy only get Chinese 1980/1990 tech, not the current ones which even the Algerian got their frigates from China

*Anggaran Pertahanan Terus Naik, tapi Modernisasi Alutsista Tersendat*
Selama lebih kurang 10 tahun, kenaikan anggaran pertahanan di Indonesia masih belum sejalan dengan modernisasi alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista). Minimnya akuntabilitas penggunaan anggaran juga jadi perhatian.

OlehDHANANG DAVID ARITONANG
16 Desember 2019 20:38 WIB·6 menit baca




KOMPAS/HENDRA A SETYAWAN
Pesawat Casa NC212-200 gabungan dari Skuadron Udara 600 Wing Udara 1 dan Skuadron Udara 800 Wing Udara 2 Pusat Penerbangan TNI Angkatan Laut terbang formasi (fly pass) dengan latar belakang parade kapal perang saat geladi bersih peringatan HUT TNI di Selat Sunda, Cilegon, Banten, Selasa (3/10/2017).

JAKARTA, KOMPAS — Selama lebih kurang 10 tahun, kenaikan anggaran pertahanan di Indonesia masih belum sejalan dengan modernisasi alat utama sistem persenjataan atau alutsista. Selain itu, minimnya akuntabilitas penggunaan anggaran juga harus dibenahi oleh Kementerian Pertahanan.

Alih-alih untuk memodernisasi alutsista, kenaikan anggaran justru digunakan untuk pembentukan komponen cadangan yang berarti juga membuat masyarakat sipil untuk ikut wajib militer.

Direktur Paramadina Graduate School of Diplomacy Shiskha Prabawaningtyas menjelaskan, selama hampir satu dekade ini terjadi peningkatan yang sangat signifikan untuk anggaran pertahanan. Pada 2010, jumlah anggaran untuk pertahanan sekitar Rp 40 triliun, jumlahnya terus merangkak naik hingga Rp 127 triliun untuk tahun 2020.

”Ada kecenderungan pemerintah lebih memprioritaskan anggaran untuk belanja pegawai dibandingkan dengan belanja modal untuk modernisasi alutsista. Sayangnya, peningkatan pos belanja pegawai tersebut tidak otomatis meningkatkan kesejahteraan prajurit,” ucap Shiskha dalam diskusi bertajuk Evaluasi Satu Dekade Transformasi Pertahanan Indonesia, Senin (16/12/2019), di Jakarta.





KOMPAS/DHANANG DAVID ARITONANG
Diskusi bertajuk Evaluasi Satu Dekade Transformasi Pertahanan Indonesia, Senin (16/12/2019), di Jakarta.

Shiskha mengatakan, saat ini pemerintah malah fokus merestrukturisasi organisasi untuk mempersiapkan ruang jabatan bagi para perwira tinggi yang tidak memiliki pekerjaan. Menurut rencana, pemerintah akan mempersiapkan sekitar 800 jabatan bagi perwira berpangkat kolonel dan perwira tinggi.

Baca juga: Menhan Prabowo Sebut Kontrak Pengadaan Alutsista dengan Luar Negeri Bermasalah

Direktur Imparsial Al Araf menuturkan, regulasi yang dibuat pemerintah juga seakan tidak sejalan dengan konsep modernisasi alutsista. Hal ini terlihat dari dibentuknya UU Pengelolaan Sumber Daya Nasional (PSDN) yang bisa membuat masyarakat sipil untuk ikut wajib militer.

”Hal ini merupakan suatu kemunduran, di mana negara lain memperkuat sistem modernisasi alutsista, sedangkan di Indonesia anggaran tersebut malah digunakan untuk membentuk komponen cadangan dengan cara bergabung wajib militer,” ujarnya.





ANTARA/SENO
Prajurit Korps Marinir melakukan perebutan sasaran menggunakan tank dalam Latihan Kesenjataan Terpadu (Latsendu) 2018 di Pusat Latihan Pertempuran Korps Marinir di Karangtekok, Banyuputih, Situbondo, Jawa Timur, Minggu (26/8/2018). Latsendu dimaksudkan untuk mengasah kemampuan tempur Korps Marinir dengan berbagai macam alutsista.

Al Araf mengatakan, belum ada ancaman yang membuat Indonesia perlu membentuk komponen cadangan karena hubungan diplomasi yang cukup baik dengan negara tetangga. Ia pun mengatakan, sebaiknya anggaran tersebut digunakan untuk pengadaan alutsista.

”Saat ini hanya 50 persen alutsista yang layak digunakan di Indonesia. Selain itu, selama ini publik juga sulit untuk mengakses transparansi anggaran untuk pengadaan alutsista di Indonesia,” katanya.

Belum ada ancaman yang membuat Indonesia perlu membentuk komponen cadangan karena hubungan diplomasi yang cukup baik dengan negara tetangga. Sebaiknya anggaran tersebut digunakan untuk pengadaan alutsista.

Minimnya transparansi anggaran ini terlihat dari hasil audit Badan Pemeriksa Keuangan (BPK) yang memberikan opini wajar dengan pengecualian kepada Kementerian Pertahanan pada 2014-2018. BPK mencatat sejumlah temuan dugaan pelanggaran dalam penyajian laporan keuangan, seperti ketidakakuratan pencatatan stok amunisi dan suku cadang yang berimplikasi pada selisih anggaran serta lemahnya sistem pengendalian internal dan pemanfaatan pendapatan negara bukan pajak (PNBP) tanpa melalui prosedur baku.





KOMPAS/YUNIADHI AGUNG
Atraksi udara pesawat tempur Sukhoi dan F-16 TNI Angkatan Udara ikut memeriahkan perayaan HUT TNI AU di Pangkalan Udara TNI AU Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, beberapa waktu lalu.

Gubernur Lembaga Ketahanan Nasional (Lemhannas) Agus Widjojo mengatakan, modernisasi alutsista ini sangat diperlukan karena sistem pertahanan di dunia saat ini sudah bergeser dengan konsep siber. Indonesia juga sebaiknya bisa meningkatkan produksi alutsista yang modern dengan anggaran yang sudah ada.

”Setiap perayaan HUT TNI pada 5 Oktober, sebagian alutsista yang dipamerkan merupakan produk dari luar negeri, seperti jet tempur. Seharusnya Indonesia bisa memproduksi alutsista yang modern,” katanya.


https://bebas.kompas.id/baca/utama/...us-naik-tapi-modernisasi-alutsista-tersendat/


----------



## Jatosint

Nike said:


> *Indonesian defense minister visits China*
> 16th Dec 2019 07:21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing (ANTARA) - Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto arrived in Beijing, China, on Sunday to kick off his three-day visit that would pave the way for the two countries to strengthen their cooperation in the defense sector.
> 
> His arrival was welcomed by Indonesian Ambassador to China Djauhari Oratmangun, the Indonesian Embassy in Beijing's Deputy Chief of Mission Listyowati, Indonesian Defense Attache Brig.Gen.Kuat Budiman, and several staffers of the Indonesian Embassy.
> 
> Major General Song Yanchao from China's Directorate for International Military Cooperation, and several officials of China's Defense Ministry also welcomed Prabowo Subianto and members of the Indonesian Defense Ministry's delegation.
> 
> Ambassador Djauhari Oratmangun told ANTARA that during his three-day visit, Prabowo Subianto would meet his counterpart, China's Defense Minister General Wei Fenghe, and Head of China's Central Military Commission General Xu Qiliang.
> 
> Prabowo would discuss the two countries' collective efforts to strengthen defense cooperation. "Indonesia and China have had sound cooperation in the defense sector at both bilateral and regional levels," he said.
> 
> China has even become one of Indonesia's partners in modernizing its defense system, Ambassador Djauhari Oratmangun said.
> 
> During his first visit to China, Prabowo is also scheduled to visit the State Administration for Science, Technology, and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND).
> 
> According to NTI.Org, "SASTIND is the premier civilian regulatory authority in China whose primary responsibilities include drafting guidelines, policies, laws and regulations related to science, technology and industry for national defense".
> 
> "Researching future weapon systems, scientific development of dual-use systems, and managing the exports of developed weaponry" are part of SASTIND's primary responsibilities.
> 
> In his visit to China, Prabowo is accompanied by several Defense Ministry's top officials and his advisers, Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin and Suryo Prabowo.
> 
> Before going to China, Prabowo visited Turkey to strengthen the two countries' cooperation in defense industry.
> 
> At a recent limited meeting on programs and activities in the political, legal, and security fields, President Joko Widodo stressed the need for the government to make use of the budget in the defense sector to spur the development of the domestic strategic industry.
> 
> Related news: Minister Prabowo upbeat about Indonesia having strong defense industry
> Related news: Indonesia-China hold defense consultation meeting
> Translated by: M. Irfan Ilmie, Rahmad Nasutio
> Editor: Suharto
> 
> 
> https://en.antaranews.com/news/138167/indonesian-defense-minister-visits-china
> 
> I am gotten interested for type 056 corvettes class of China, they are quite reliable and cheap and also within our reach to be produced locally and they are compatible with our Panther helicopter , a suitable platform to replace most of our Parchim class



Pengganti Parchim bukannya Diponegoro-Class?


----------



## Raduga

LunarSteam said:


> Pengganti Parchim bukannya Diponegoro-Class?


apparently we also had our own corvette mockups and design (even though still have that Sigma DNA on it) , i think someone already posted it in previous page .


----------



## Nike

LunarSteam said:


> Pengganti Parchim bukannya Diponegoro-Class?



Diponegoro class is to replace our claude jones class destroyer escort, meanwhile Nahkoda ragam class is to replace the tribal class from before. Parchim we already lost some samples, and the ships need to be replaced with ships who got better endurance, sea keeping and sensor along with sufficient armaments


----------



## 182

Indonesian Air Force Combat-Sar Caracal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

]

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

New Camo pattern? 

Brimob units in Papua

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IblinI

Nike said:


> New Camo pattern?
> 
> Brimob units in Papua
> 
> View attachment 594307
> View attachment 594308


Export ver of type 07 camo?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soman45

Nike said:


> New Camo pattern?
> 
> Brimob units in Papua
> 
> View attachment 594307
> View attachment 594308



for me it looks like a chinese BDU


----------



## NEKONEKO

At first glance i thought it was chinese.


Soman45 said:


> for me it looks like a chinese BDU


It seems that its not only me.


----------



## Kejora

YuChen said:


> Export ver of type 07 camo?







It's the raincoat version with hoodie, probably bought commercially


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> Thai Navy only get Chinese 1980/1990 tech, not the current ones which even the Algerian got their frigates from China
> 
> *Anggaran Pertahanan Terus Naik, tapi Modernisasi Alutsista Tersendat*
> Selama lebih kurang 10 tahun, kenaikan anggaran pertahanan di Indonesia masih belum sejalan dengan modernisasi alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista). Minimnya akuntabilitas penggunaan anggaran juga jadi perhatian.
> 
> OlehDHANANG DAVID ARITONANG
> 16 Desember 2019 20:38 WIB·6 menit baca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KOMPAS/HENDRA A SETYAWAN
> Pesawat Casa NC212-200 gabungan dari Skuadron Udara 600 Wing Udara 1 dan Skuadron Udara 800 Wing Udara 2 Pusat Penerbangan TNI Angkatan Laut terbang formasi (fly pass) dengan latar belakang parade kapal perang saat geladi bersih peringatan HUT TNI di Selat Sunda, Cilegon, Banten, Selasa (3/10/2017).
> 
> JAKARTA, KOMPAS — Selama lebih kurang 10 tahun, kenaikan anggaran pertahanan di Indonesia masih belum sejalan dengan modernisasi alat utama sistem persenjataan atau alutsista. Selain itu, minimnya akuntabilitas penggunaan anggaran juga harus dibenahi oleh Kementerian Pertahanan.
> 
> Alih-alih untuk memodernisasi alutsista, kenaikan anggaran justru digunakan untuk pembentukan komponen cadangan yang berarti juga membuat masyarakat sipil untuk ikut wajib militer.
> 
> Direktur Paramadina Graduate School of Diplomacy Shiskha Prabawaningtyas menjelaskan, selama hampir satu dekade ini terjadi peningkatan yang sangat signifikan untuk anggaran pertahanan. Pada 2010, jumlah anggaran untuk pertahanan sekitar Rp 40 triliun, jumlahnya terus merangkak naik hingga Rp 127 triliun untuk tahun 2020.
> 
> ”Ada kecenderungan pemerintah lebih memprioritaskan anggaran untuk belanja pegawai dibandingkan dengan belanja modal untuk modernisasi alutsista. Sayangnya, peningkatan pos belanja pegawai tersebut tidak otomatis meningkatkan kesejahteraan prajurit,” ucap Shiskha dalam diskusi bertajuk Evaluasi Satu Dekade Transformasi Pertahanan Indonesia, Senin (16/12/2019), di Jakarta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KOMPAS/DHANANG DAVID ARITONANG
> Diskusi bertajuk Evaluasi Satu Dekade Transformasi Pertahanan Indonesia, Senin (16/12/2019), di Jakarta.
> 
> Shiskha mengatakan, saat ini pemerintah malah fokus merestrukturisasi organisasi untuk mempersiapkan ruang jabatan bagi para perwira tinggi yang tidak memiliki pekerjaan. Menurut rencana, pemerintah akan mempersiapkan sekitar 800 jabatan bagi perwira berpangkat kolonel dan perwira tinggi.
> 
> Baca juga: Menhan Prabowo Sebut Kontrak Pengadaan Alutsista dengan Luar Negeri Bermasalah
> 
> Direktur Imparsial Al Araf menuturkan, regulasi yang dibuat pemerintah juga seakan tidak sejalan dengan konsep modernisasi alutsista. Hal ini terlihat dari dibentuknya UU Pengelolaan Sumber Daya Nasional (PSDN) yang bisa membuat masyarakat sipil untuk ikut wajib militer.
> 
> ”Hal ini merupakan suatu kemunduran, di mana negara lain memperkuat sistem modernisasi alutsista, sedangkan di Indonesia anggaran tersebut malah digunakan untuk membentuk komponen cadangan dengan cara bergabung wajib militer,” ujarnya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANTARA/SENO
> Prajurit Korps Marinir melakukan perebutan sasaran menggunakan tank dalam Latihan Kesenjataan Terpadu (Latsendu) 2018 di Pusat Latihan Pertempuran Korps Marinir di Karangtekok, Banyuputih, Situbondo, Jawa Timur, Minggu (26/8/2018). Latsendu dimaksudkan untuk mengasah kemampuan tempur Korps Marinir dengan berbagai macam alutsista.
> 
> Al Araf mengatakan, belum ada ancaman yang membuat Indonesia perlu membentuk komponen cadangan karena hubungan diplomasi yang cukup baik dengan negara tetangga. Ia pun mengatakan, sebaiknya anggaran tersebut digunakan untuk pengadaan alutsista.
> 
> ”Saat ini hanya 50 persen alutsista yang layak digunakan di Indonesia. Selain itu, selama ini publik juga sulit untuk mengakses transparansi anggaran untuk pengadaan alutsista di Indonesia,” katanya.
> 
> Belum ada ancaman yang membuat Indonesia perlu membentuk komponen cadangan karena hubungan diplomasi yang cukup baik dengan negara tetangga. Sebaiknya anggaran tersebut digunakan untuk pengadaan alutsista.
> 
> Minimnya transparansi anggaran ini terlihat dari hasil audit Badan Pemeriksa Keuangan (BPK) yang memberikan opini wajar dengan pengecualian kepada Kementerian Pertahanan pada 2014-2018. BPK mencatat sejumlah temuan dugaan pelanggaran dalam penyajian laporan keuangan, seperti ketidakakuratan pencatatan stok amunisi dan suku cadang yang berimplikasi pada selisih anggaran serta lemahnya sistem pengendalian internal dan pemanfaatan pendapatan negara bukan pajak (PNBP) tanpa melalui prosedur baku.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KOMPAS/YUNIADHI AGUNG
> Atraksi udara pesawat tempur Sukhoi dan F-16 TNI Angkatan Udara ikut memeriahkan perayaan HUT TNI AU di Pangkalan Udara TNI AU Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, beberapa waktu lalu.
> 
> Gubernur Lembaga Ketahanan Nasional (Lemhannas) Agus Widjojo mengatakan, modernisasi alutsista ini sangat diperlukan karena sistem pertahanan di dunia saat ini sudah bergeser dengan konsep siber. Indonesia juga sebaiknya bisa meningkatkan produksi alutsista yang modern dengan anggaran yang sudah ada.
> 
> ”Setiap perayaan HUT TNI pada 5 Oktober, sebagian alutsista yang dipamerkan merupakan produk dari luar negeri, seperti jet tempur. Seharusnya Indonesia bisa memproduksi alutsista yang modern,” katanya.
> 
> 
> https://bebas.kompas.id/baca/utama/...us-naik-tapi-modernisasi-alutsista-tersendat/


There only two way. Increase the budget even more. Or reduce the number of active ground personell. I prefer the later


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> New Camo pattern?
> 
> Brimob units in Papua
> 
> View attachment 594307
> View attachment 594308



Like chinese PAP when i see it. Also have a hoodie?

China has change their camo to the new pattern called starry sky xingkong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

striver44 said:


> There only two way. Increase the budget even more. Or reduce the number of active ground personell. I prefer the later


I don't think they know the allocation for modernization tho because on 2018 our procurement total is 75 T here's the source:
https://tirto.id/wiranto-targetkan-belanja-alutsista-hingga-rp75-triliun-c8vg,in 2020? Must be beyond that.

All we need is transparency on contract so the contract dont goes off line,thankfully prabowo reviewed all the procurement contract.


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> There only two way. Increase the budget even more. Or reduce the number of active ground personell. I prefer the later



Or scraps unnecessary program like bela negara and abolished territorial commands system


----------



## Kansel

pindad's Anoa 6x6 APC and Harimau Medium Tank spotted during the preparation of Philippine Armed Forces Anniversary Parades in Quezon City

Note that both have been painted with Philippines army green colors

Source: MaxDefense via @Jatosint at twitter















Aaand find the detail in this photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nike said:


> New Camo pattern?
> 
> Brimob units in Papua
> 
> View attachment 594307
> View attachment 594308


Straight up PLA shit right here, how come lol?


----------



## striver44

The philippines had been showing off pretty fancy weapons lately, from brahmos,kooryong,NH90, uav mockups. And now pindad Anoa's and Harimau.


----------



## HellFireIndo

striver44 said:


> The philippines had been showing off pretty fancy weapons lately, from brahmos,kooryong,NH90, uav mockups. And now pindad Anoa's and Harimau.


Let's see how these will turns out, gotta secure that arms sale deal man.


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*DIBALIK KUNJUNGAN MENTERI PERTAHANAN KE TURKI*
17 DESEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Menteri Pertahanan RI Prabowo Subianto melihat TCG kinaliada (28/ 11/ 2019). (Istimewa)_

Menteri Pertahanan Indonesia Prabowo Subianto berkunjung ke sejumlah negara untuk mempererat kerja sama militer. Dua negara di antaranya adalah Turki dan China.

Di Turki, Prabowo sempat bertemu Presiden Recep Tayyip Erdogan. Mantan Danjen Kopassus ini juga sempat mengunjungi Angkatan Laut Turki. Prabowo pun sempat mencoba kapal selam dan kapal perang AL Turki, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _merdeka.com_ (17/ 12/ 2019).

“Beliau melakukan pembicaraan dengan Angkatan Laut Turki dan berkunjung melihat industri perkapalan perang dan kapal selam Turki di Golcuk Naval Shipyard, Kocaeli,” ungkap Staf Khusus Menteri Pertahanan Bidang Komunikasi Publik dan Hubungan Antara Lembaga, Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak, akhir November lalu.

Sumber _merdeka.com_ di internal Kementerian Pertahanan menyebut ada kemungkinan Prabowo akan membeli kapal selam dari Turki. Menggantikan kapal selam yang selama ini dipesan dari Korea.

Pertimbangannya, Turki mandiri secara alutsista. Penyebab lain, kapal selam kelas Chang Bogo dari Korea Selatan dinilai memiliki kekurangan.

“Ada beberapa kekurangan dari kapal selam kelas Chang Bogo,” katanya.

Soal kekurangan kapal selam buatan Korea ini sempat disinggung oleh Menhan sebelumnya, Ryamizard Ryacudu. Dia sempat melayangkan protes pada Korea Selatan soal KRI Nagapasa-403. Kapal selam yang memperkuat TNI AL sejak 2017 itu kurang bertenaga akibat baterai yang terlalu kecil. Ryamizard mengaku masalah itu telah direspons pihak Korsel.

“Banyak kontrak pengadaan alutsista yang ditinjau ulang saat Prabowo menjadi menteri pertahanan,” kata sumber itu lagi.

Salah satu yang ditinjau ulang adalah proyek pengembangan kerja sama pesawat tempur KF-X/IF-X dengan Korea Selatan. Proyek itu dinilai terlalu mahal.

Dalam kontrak pembiayaan bersama, Indonesia akan menanggung biaya sebesar 20 persen dari nilai proyek jet tempur ini. Jumlah yang harus dibayar pemerintah RI, hingga proyek ini selesai tahun 2025 nanti diperkirakan mencapai USD 7,5 miliar atau Rp 105 Triliun.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Pretty sure Turkey is going to be our future partner in defence collaboration should we go for TFX or stay in KFX?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Some rants from me why we really need transparency on procurement contract

As reference: 
•8 AH-64E with procurement costing at US$ 500 M
•12 F16 A/B on 1986 costing at US$ 337 M
•24 F16 C/D including spareparts to revive our F16 A/B that suffered due to embargo on 2012 costing at US$ 750 M
•2 Su-27+2 Su-30 deal on 2003 costing at US$ 197 M
•3 Su-27+3 Su 30 procurement on 2010 costing at US$ 353 M
•6 Su-30 procurement on 2012 costing at US$ 470 M

The fifth and the sixth Contracts seem illogical,if compared with Vietnam and Venezuela 12 Su-30 MK2 contract costing around US$ 450-480 M plus the rupiah exchange rate,its still good at that time.

When combined it is a bit more expensive than Malaysia more advanced 18 Su-30 MKM Plus an offset package.

Specifically the third Sukhoi contract there is a markup case so that the price of the aircraft is more expensive two times than the original price.

For me, with a total Contract Of around 1.02 billion US$, Indonesia should be able to buy 16 units of Su-27 SKM And 16 units of Su-30 MK2,or 32 units of Su-30 MK2 plus an offset package,so that it can become an efficient fighter fleet,this is why we need transparency.

Just my rants tho CMIIW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

striver44 said:


> There only two way. Increase the budget even more. Or reduce the number of active ground personell. I prefer the later


It's not that, Ryamizard was just a very piss poor planner and implementer.

Hence why Jokowi asked Prabowo to fix the problem during this term.


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> INDONESIA
> *DIBALIK KUNJUNGAN MENTERI PERTAHANAN KE TURKI*
> 17 DESEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Menteri Pertahanan RI Prabowo Subianto melihat TCG kinaliada (28/ 11/ 2019). (Istimewa)_
> 
> Menteri Pertahanan Indonesia Prabowo Subianto berkunjung ke sejumlah negara untuk mempererat kerja sama militer. Dua negara di antaranya adalah Turki dan China.
> 
> Di Turki, Prabowo sempat bertemu Presiden Recep Tayyip Erdogan. Mantan Danjen Kopassus ini juga sempat mengunjungi Angkatan Laut Turki. Prabowo pun sempat mencoba kapal selam dan kapal perang AL Turki, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _merdeka.com_ (17/ 12/ 2019).
> 
> “Beliau melakukan pembicaraan dengan Angkatan Laut Turki dan berkunjung melihat industri perkapalan perang dan kapal selam Turki di Golcuk Naval Shipyard, Kocaeli,” ungkap Staf Khusus Menteri Pertahanan Bidang Komunikasi Publik dan Hubungan Antara Lembaga, Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak, akhir November lalu.
> 
> Sumber _merdeka.com_ di internal Kementerian Pertahanan menyebut ada kemungkinan Prabowo akan membeli kapal selam dari Turki. Menggantikan kapal selam yang selama ini dipesan dari Korea.
> 
> Pertimbangannya, Turki mandiri secara alutsista. Penyebab lain, kapal selam kelas Chang Bogo dari Korea Selatan dinilai memiliki kekurangan.
> 
> “Ada beberapa kekurangan dari kapal selam kelas Chang Bogo,” katanya.
> 
> Soal kekurangan kapal selam buatan Korea ini sempat disinggung oleh Menhan sebelumnya, Ryamizard Ryacudu. Dia sempat melayangkan protes pada Korea Selatan soal KRI Nagapasa-403. Kapal selam yang memperkuat TNI AL sejak 2017 itu kurang bertenaga akibat baterai yang terlalu kecil. Ryamizard mengaku masalah itu telah direspons pihak Korsel.
> 
> “Banyak kontrak pengadaan alutsista yang ditinjau ulang saat Prabowo menjadi menteri pertahanan,” kata sumber itu lagi.
> 
> Salah satu yang ditinjau ulang adalah proyek pengembangan kerja sama pesawat tempur KF-X/IF-X dengan Korea Selatan. Proyek itu dinilai terlalu mahal.
> 
> Dalam kontrak pembiayaan bersama, Indonesia akan menanggung biaya sebesar 20 persen dari nilai proyek jet tempur ini. Jumlah yang harus dibayar pemerintah RI, hingga proyek ini selesai tahun 2025 nanti diperkirakan mencapai USD 7,5 miliar atau Rp 105 Triliun.
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)_
> 
> Pretty sure Turkey is going to be our future partner in defence collaboration should we go for TFX or stay in KFX?



Just go with kfx, because turkish "politiknya naik turun" but the turk have experience making f35 fuselage, just curious about engine (they license build GE engine) are they capable enough?Also tfx likely still go far. Dont know but maybe we can ask turkish forumer or see their thread.

Vote turkish for u214, they have "ilmu" to make u214 directly from germany not like korean CBG "yg ambil tanpa bilang2" also turkish good in missile industry maybe missile atmaca or som for ToT.

Btw ketika menhanri ke Turki britanya dman2 dan d post d ig skrg ke RRC ga ada postnya di ig mgkn utk meredam fansboy yg bakal komen toxic hehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gaman

Kansel said:


> pindad's Anoa 6x6 APC and Harimau Medium Tank spotted during the preparation of Philippine Armed Forces Anniversary Parades in Quezon City
> View attachment 594353
> 
> Despite pleased to see that our own new product med tank beein parade and hopefully sold out there, just a bit wonder why it paint in text "KAMAGONG" ?!
> 
> Kamagong or "Mabolo" is a fruit tree found only in the Philippines.


----------



## IblinI

Ruhnama said:


> Like chinese PAP when i see it. Also have a hoodie?
> 
> China has change their camo to the new pattern called starry sky xingkong


It is issued, we can see PLA new camo and PAP 07 camo in the photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

damn , we really having a trade war with EU ? the latest nickel export case seems really chaotic , will it affect our defense cooperation with them ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Chestnut said:


> It's not that, Ryamizard was just a very piss poor planner and implementer.
> 
> Hence why Jokowi asked Prabowo to fix the problem during this term.


Most of the budget goes into feeding the troops and accomodation. The rest then goes into maintaining existing assets. Leaving little room for weapons purchase. Hence slimming the number of troops is a better choice.


----------



## HellFireIndo

striver44 said:


> Most of the budget goes into feeding the troops and accomodation. The rest then goes into maintaining existing assets. Leaving little room for weapons purchase. Hence slimming the number of troops is a better choice.


I disagree

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Raduga said:


> damn , we really having a trade war with EU ? the latest nickel export case seems really chaotic , will it affect our defense cooperation with them ?



As hypocrite the EU bureaucracy is, their industries still retain their business acumen & common sense.



Ruhnama said:


> Just go with kfx, because turkish "politiknya naik turun" but the turk have experience making f35 fuselage, just curious about engine (they license build GE engine) are they capable enough?Also tfx likely still go far. Dont know but maybe we can ask turkish forumer or see their thread.
> 
> Vote turkish for u214, they have "ilmu" to make u214 directly from germany not like korean CBG "yg ambil tanpa bilang2" also turkish good in missile industry maybe missile atmaca or som for ToT.



Its all came down to cost and financing.


----------



## nametag

HellFireIndo said:


> Straight up PLA shit right here, how come lol?



No wonder our trade deficit with China reach astronomical number and reach all time high in the history of Indonesia. We even imported police uniform from china


----------



## Kansel

trishna_amṛta said:


> As hypocrite the EU bureaucracy is, their industries still retain their business acumen & common sense.


Indeed, mental colonization nya masih nempel tuh,udah kaya dari dulu sampe sekarang sifat egois nya masih nempel

It's better actually to strengthen our economic ties to asian (especially SEA)&african countries


----------



## NEKONEKO

nametag said:


> No wonder our trade deficit with China reach astronomical number and reach all time high in the history of Indonesia. We even imported police uniform from china


Any proof that we imported it from china? I believe its sritex product.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Navy seeks USD340 million for new class of OPVs*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
18 December 2019
Follow

RSS


*Key Points*

The Indonesian Navy has requested USD340 million for a new class of offshore patrol vessels
The vessels will be operated as ‘motherships’ for unmanned aerial, surface, and underwater vehicles
The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) has requested that a total of IDR4.8 trillion (USD340 million) be allocated towards a new class of offshore patrol vessels (OPVs) for the service.

According to a draft of the request that was provided to _Jane’s_ on 16 December, the funds will be sourced from domestic lenders as part of loans to be scheduled in the period spanning 2020–24.

https://www.janes.com/article/93262/indonesian-navy-seeks-usd340-million-for-new-class-of-opvs

Quite a large budget, means a complete package for a large ship


----------



## Nike

*Menhan Prabowo lawatan ke China*
Minggu, 15 Desember 2019 20:32 WIB





Beijing (ANTARA) - Menteri Pertahanan RI Prabowo Subianto memulai lawatan tiga hari ke Beijing, China, pada Minggu.

Kedatangan Menhan disambut Duta Besar RI untuk China Djauhari Oratmangun, Atase Pertahanan Kedutaan Besar RI di Beijing Brigadir Jenderal TNI Kuat Budiman, Mayor Jenderal Song Yanchao dari Direktorat Kerja Sama Militer Internasional China, dan pejabat Kementerian Pertahanan Nasional China.

Wakil Kepala Perwakilan RI di Beijing Listyowati dan jajaran pejabat KBRI Beijing turut pula menyambut kedatangan mantan Komandan Jenderal Komando Pasukan Khusus itu.

"Kunjungan ke Beijing ini direncanakan akan berlangsung selama tiga hari," kata Dubes Djauhari kepada Antara di Beijing.

Dalam kesempatan tersebut Menhan akan bertemu dengan Menteri Pertahanan Nasional China Jenderal Wei Fenghe dan Wakil Ketua Komisi Militer Pusat China Jenderal Xu Qiliang.

Prabowo juga dijadwalkan berkunjung ke State Administration for Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND) yang membawahi semua industri strategis dan pertahanan di China.

Dalan kunjungan pertamanya ke China itu, Menhan Prabowo akan membahas upaya-upaya yang dapat dilakukan bersama untuk meningkatkan kerja sama di bidang pertahanan.

"Indonesia dan Tiongkok selama ini telah menjalin kerja sama yang baik di bidang pertahanan, baik secara bilateral maupun dalam kerangka regional. Tiongkok juga menjadi salah satu mitra Indonesia dalam modernisasi sistem pertahanan," kata Dubes.

*Dalam kunjungan ke Ibu Kota China itu, Prabowo didampingi beberapa pejabat Kemenhan, Komando Pertahanan Udara Nasional, Komando Operasi TNI Angkatan Udara 2, Komando Pusat Persenjataan Kavaleri TNI Angkatan Darat, Komando Pusat Persenjataan Artileri Medan TNI Angkatan Darat, Komando Pusat Persenjataan Artileri Pertahanan Udara TNI Angkatan Darat, Komando Armada 1 TNI Angkatan Laut, dan Komando Sekolah Staf TNI.*

Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin dan Suryo Prabowo selaku penasihat Menhan turut pula dalam rombongan delegasi RI itu. ***2***(T.M038)
Pewarta: M. Irfan Ilmie
Editor: Agus Setiawan
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


https://m.antaranews.com/berita/1209919/menhan-prabowo-lawatan-ke-china






*Prabowo kunjungan kehormatan ke Wakil Ketua Komisi Militer China*
Rabu, 18 Desember 2019 22:31 WIB





Beijing (ANTARA) - Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto mengakhiri kunjungan kerjanya selama empat hari di Beijing dengan melakukan kunjungan kehormatan kepada Wakil Ketua Komisi Militer Pusat China (CMC) Jenderal Xu Qiliang.

Dalam pertemuan yang digelar di Markas Besar Tentara Pembebasan Rakyat (PLA) di Beijing, Rabu itu, Prabowo menyampaikan keinginannya untuk memperdalam hubungan persahabatan dengan China.

"Tentunya di bidang pertahanan dan militer, hal ini diwujudkan dengan penguatan dialog dan kerja sama kedua pihak serta dalam upaya menjaga perdamaian dan stabilitas kawasan," kata Duta Besar RI untuk China Djauhari Oratmangun yang mendampingi Menhan Prabowo dalam pertemuan singkat tersebut.

Jenderal Xu Qiliang dalam kesempatan tersebut menyampaikan bahwa di bawah kepemimpinan Presiden Xi Jinping dan Presiden Joko Widodo, kemitraan strategis komprehensif antara Indonesia dan China telah berkembang sangat pesat.

Menurut orang kedua di CMC setelah Xi Jinping itu, kerja sama pertahanan dan militer merupakan bagian terpenting dari hubungan antarkedua negara tersebut.

Oleh karena itu, dia berharap kerja sama pragmatis antarkedua pihak terutama jika dikaitkan dengan peringatan 70 tahun hubungan diplomatik Indonesia-China pada 2020 mendatang makin meningkat.

Selain Dubes Djuhari, saat bertemu Wakil Ketua CMC itu Prabowo didampingi Atase Pertahanan Kedutaan Besar RI di Beijing Brigadir Jenderal TNI Kuat Budiman, Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin, dan Suryo Prabowo.

Sementara beberapa delegasi dari Kemhan dan Mabes TNI berkesempatan mengunjungi beberapa industri strategis China di Beijing sebagai upaya pendalaman dari pertemuan Prabowo Menteri Pertahanan Nasional China Jenderal Wei Fenghe dan Deputi Direktur Jenderal Lembaga Nasional untuk Ilmu Pengetahuan, Teknologi, dan Industri Pertahanan China (SASTIND) Xu Zhanbin pada Senin (16/12).

Setelah melakukan serangkaian kunjungan di Ibu Kota China itu, Menhan Prabowo langsung bertolak menuju ke Tokyo, Jepang. ***2***(T.M038)
Pewarta: M. Irfan Ilmie
Editor: Agus Setiawan
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://m.antaranews.com/berita/121...ehormatan-ke-wakil-ketua-komisi-militer-china

*Prabowo dan Menhan China bicarakan peningkatan kerja sama*
Senin, 16 Desember 2019 21:56 WIB





Beijing (ANTARA) - Menteri Pertahanan RI Prabowo Subianto dan Menteri Pertahanan Nasional China Jenderal Wei Fenghe membicarakan peningkatan kerja sama di bidang pertahanan dan keamanan kedua negara.

Di bawah dinginnya suhu udara Beijing yang diguyur hujan salju sejak Senin pagi itu, kedua Menhan tampak bersikap hangat dan bersahabat.

"Suasananya cair antardua rekan sejawat ini dalam membahas berbagai isu terkait pertahanan negara, kerja sama kedua angkatan bersenjata Indonesia dan Tiongkok, serta masalah stabilitas dan keamanan di kawasan," kata Duta Besar RI untuk China Djauhari Oratmangun yang turut serta dalam pertemuan di kawasan Deshengmen itu.

Bahkan Menhan Prabowo merasa yakin "counterpart"-nya itu bisa diajak memperluas area kerja sama di bidang pertahanan dan kemiliteran.

Kedatangan mantan Komandan Jenderal Komando Pasukan Khusus TNI ke Ibu Kota China tersebut disambut upacara militer oleh Menhan Wei dan pasukan kawal kehormatan Tentara Pembebasan Rakyat (PLA).

Prabowo sudah dua kali bertemu Jenderal Wei karena sebelumnya berjumpa dalam Pertemuan ke-6 Tingkat Menteri Pertahanan ASEAN Plus di Bangkok, Thailand, pada 18 November 2019.




Delegasi Indonesia yang dipimpin Menteri Pertahanan RI Prabowo Subianto foto bersama delegasi China dalam pertemuan bilateral dengan Menhan Nasional China Jenderal Wei Fenge di Beijing, Senin (16/12). (ANTARA/HO-PLA/mii)

Industri Pertahanan
Dalam kunjungannya ke Beijing, Prabowo juga sempat melakukan dialog dengan Deputi Direktur Jenderal Lembaga Negara untuk Ilmu Pengetahuan, Teknologi, dan Industri Pertahanan Nasional (SASTIND) Xu Zhanbin.

Dalam pertemuan tersebut Xu didampingi perwakilan dari sejumlah BUMN industri strategis China, di antaranya China Precision Machinery Import-Export Corporation (CPMIEC), Norinco, dan China Electronics Technology Group Corporation (CETC) yang berkesempatan memaparkan pengalaman mereka di Indonesia dan negara-negara lain.

Menurut Dubes Djauhari, dialog dengan SASTIND membahas kemungkinan kerja sama industri pertahanan dengan China.

"Industri pertahanan Tiongkok telah terbukti dapat memenuhi hampir semua kebutuhan pertahanan negara ini," ujarnya.

Selain Dubes, dalam dua pertemuan tersebut Prabowo didampingi Atase Pertahanan Kedutaan Besar RI di Beijing Brigadir Jenderal TNI Kuat Budiman, Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin, dan Suryo Prabowo serta beberapa pejabat di lingkungan Kemenhan dan TNI.

Baca juga: Menhan Prabowo lawatan ke China
Baca juga: Menhan Prabowo apresiasi perkembangan positif Laut China Selatan

Pewarta: M. Irfan Ilmie
Editor: Atman Ahdiat
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


https://m.antaranews.com/berita/1211423/prabowo-dan-menhan-china-bicarakan-peningkatan-kerja-sama

Yang diajak jalan sama Prabowo ke China, Kohanudnas, Arhanud AD, Kavaleri AD, Armed, dari sini bisa kelihatan apa yang lg diincar ke China....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Ruhnama said:


> Vote turkish for u214, they have "ilmu" to make u214 directly from germany not like korean CBG "yg ambil tanpa bilang2" also turkish good in missile industry maybe missile atmaca or som for ToT.




Originally the class was to be called *CERBE*, but in 2014 significant design modifications were made to meet TNF requirements and to cater for some technical problems with the HDW design. The former commander of TNF, Adm. Bülent Bostanoglu, is on record as stating that Turkish engineers found five major design flaws and developed solutions for them. The resulting submarine, longer and heavier than CERBE, was renamed the REIS-class. The latest revision in the overall length makes the current submarines 2.05m longer than the original U-214 CERBE design. It is stated that surface displacement of Reis class is around 1,850t and submerged displacement likely to be 2,040-2,050.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*What Indonesia’s Submarine Purchase Tells Us About Its Strategic Priorities*
03 JUN 2019
By Shang-su Wu

ANALYSIS
SHARE









Jakarta’s choice to upgrade its defence capabilities with a billion-dollar submarine project reveals how they view their greatest naval strategic challenges.

The deal to acquire three more submarines from South Korea with the value of US $1.02b — about an eighth of the Indonesian defence budget — indicates the Southeast Asian state’s strategic intentions.

Jakarta’s military modernisation efforts are aimed at acquiring a Minimum Essential Force (MEF) by 2024, which includes upgrading a range of maritime capabilities. The choice to invest in submarines, over other options, reveals that Indonesia views sea denial with elevated importance.

Given the world’s largest archipelagic state faces numerous kinds of security challenges during peacetime — such as illegal fishing, smuggling and natural disasters — dual-purposed platforms, such as surface vessels and maritime patrol aircraft, would be natural priorities for defence investment.

In contrast, submarines are exclusively designed for conventional warfare, and the type that is necessary to support a sea denial strategy: which would be used to disrupt, if not repel, an adversary’s naval operations. Submarines are unsuitable for most peacetime missions, with the rare exception of rare cases of anti-piracy. They also cannot be the main source of sea control, due to their lack of escort capabilities. Thus, Jakarta’s selection of submarines shows a clear step towards developing sea denial capabilities.

With several strategically important straits connecting the Indian and Pacific Oceans within its borders, Indonesia is unlikely to avoid competition among maritime powers — primarily between China and the US. The possession of certain naval capabilities is essential for Jakarta to protect its sovereignty and to serve as a bargaining chip in realpolitik.

Jakarta’s concentration on sea denial likely reflects that such a strategy maximises the strategic asymmetrical leverage Indonesia can have over adversaries for the same budget, especially given Indonesia’s industrial capacities. If Indonesia used the same amount of budget to build three or more frigates, or to procure even more maritime patrol aircraft, the strategic advantage would be less than that gained by three submarines.

This is not to say that defence investment would be entirely funnelled toward developing sea denial capabilities, as at the same time Indonesia still requires the capacity for various peacetime missions.

Indonesia has paid considerable attention to building up its sea denial capability. Aside from submarines, Jakarta has developed two types of indigenous fast attack craft (FAC), the KCR-40 and KCR-60, equipped with licence-built Chinese C-705 anti-ship missiles. This is in parallel with acquiring air-to-surface missiles with anti-ship potential, such as Russian Kh-31P, which would be carried by the Air Force’s Su-30MK2 fighters.

However, the strategic advantage from these would be lower than that from submarines, both for deployment and countermeasure. Indonesia’s large territory requires forward deployment for FACs and aircraft, as well as insufficient infrastructure in terms of naval and air bases, may restrict such operations. While submarines are also not free from the physical limitations of the time necessary to travel large distances, their inherent stealth would make adversaries less certain when and where attacks may occur, compared with more certain platforms. In this way, submarines provide greater deterrence than other means of sea denial.

Regarding countermeasures, the sophisticated shipboard air defence systems of modern militaries, which allow for detection and interception ranges of more than a hundred kilometres, can form layered defence which are more likely to neutralise single shots or a few volleys of anti-ship missiles. Although various types of anti-submarine warfare (ASW) tactics and equipment are also available, the volatile underwater environment, especially in the archipelagic waters, often impede the detection of submarines due to the differing levels of temperature and saltiness. As such, submarines have better attack opportunities and give target less time to respond. In short, submarines present Jakarta with an asymmetrical advantage to counter a superior navy.

Indonesia’s submarine project is also about establishing its indigenous base. Indonesia manages a range of defence industries, and its naval domain is probably advancing the fastest in this respect. It’s naval industry builds sophisticated vessels such as the Makassar-class landing platform docks (LPD) and Martadinata-class frigates. Submarines, as the next major step for shipbuilding, would certainly require some government-level support. In Indonesia’s previous purchase of submarines, the Indonesian company, PT PAL, assembled the third submarine, and thus some Indonesian specialists and skilled labours were trained during the project. With the current order, Indonesia will develop increased talent, accumulate more experience and master more knowledge with regards to submarine shipbuilding, which would be important not only to Indonesia’s defence but also its industrial capacity. Without a further project, Jakarta is unlikely to retain the professionals with expertise in building submarines, not to mention strengthening this expertise. Economically, building submarines locally contributes to GDP and employment, which is crucial in Indonesia’s vivid democracy. Finally, Indonesia’s success in exporting LPD and locomotives to users of developing countries, such as the Philippines, selling submarines would also be a reasonable mid-term goal for Jakarta.

Next to the shipbuilding, improving infrastructure and facilities that support underwater operations would be an indicator for Indonesia’s submarine capability, since only one or two bases could be vulnerable to external attack. If an external power came to threaten the archipelagic country, it would have standoff capability to strike the Indonesian submarine bases, leaving the diesel-electric submarines with limited or no operational sustainability due to a lack of logistical support. This suggests additional facilities for sustaining submarine operation could be more valuable for deterrence than procuring further submarines.

Advanced submarine technologies, such as Air Independence Propulsion (AIP) or sub-launched missiles, are unlikely incorporated for the coming submarines, especially considering the budget of the current submarine purchase deal does not exceed than that of the previous deal. Nevertheless, technological upgrades should not be excluded during the building stage. Since more than half of the budget for submarines is based on loans, financial arrangement for AIP or other equipment may still be an option for Indonesian defence planners.

Overall, this latest submarine deal reveals Jakarta’s strategic priorities — to develop the capability for a sea denial strategy — as well as its industrial ambition to increase its technical expertise in shipbuilding.

_Shang-su Wu is a research fellow of the Regional Security Architecture Programme at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies (RSIS), Nanyang Technological University in Singapore._

_This article is published under a Creative Commons Licence and may be republished with attribution._

http://www.internationalaffairs.org.au/australianoutlook/indonesias-submarine-purchase/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> According to a draft of the request that was provided to _Jane’s_ on 16 December, the funds will be sourced from domestic lenders as part of loans to be scheduled in the period spanning 2020–24.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/93262/indonesian-navy-seeks-usd340-million-for-new-class-of-opvs
> 
> Quite a large budget, means a complete package for a large ship



It means it could be PT PAL design since the financing comes from Indonesian lenders/banks


----------



## Kejora

Nike said:


> *Menhan Prabowo lawatan ke China*
> Minggu, 15 Desember 2019 20:32 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing (ANTARA) - Menteri Pertahanan RI Prabowo Subianto memulai lawatan tiga hari ke Beijing, China, pada Minggu.
> 
> Kedatangan Menhan disambut Duta Besar RI untuk China Djauhari Oratmangun, Atase Pertahanan Kedutaan Besar RI di Beijing Brigadir Jenderal TNI Kuat Budiman, Mayor Jenderal Song Yanchao dari Direktorat Kerja Sama Militer Internasional China, dan pejabat Kementerian Pertahanan Nasional China.
> 
> Wakil Kepala Perwakilan RI di Beijing Listyowati dan jajaran pejabat KBRI Beijing turut pula menyambut kedatangan mantan Komandan Jenderal Komando Pasukan Khusus itu.
> 
> "Kunjungan ke Beijing ini direncanakan akan berlangsung selama tiga hari," kata Dubes Djauhari kepada Antara di Beijing.
> 
> Dalam kesempatan tersebut Menhan akan bertemu dengan Menteri Pertahanan Nasional China Jenderal Wei Fenghe dan Wakil Ketua Komisi Militer Pusat China Jenderal Xu Qiliang.
> 
> Prabowo juga dijadwalkan berkunjung ke State Administration for Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND) yang membawahi semua industri strategis dan pertahanan di China.
> 
> Dalan kunjungan pertamanya ke China itu, Menhan Prabowo akan membahas upaya-upaya yang dapat dilakukan bersama untuk meningkatkan kerja sama di bidang pertahanan.
> 
> "Indonesia dan Tiongkok selama ini telah menjalin kerja sama yang baik di bidang pertahanan, baik secara bilateral maupun dalam kerangka regional. Tiongkok juga menjadi salah satu mitra Indonesia dalam modernisasi sistem pertahanan," kata Dubes.
> 
> *Dalam kunjungan ke Ibu Kota China itu, Prabowo didampingi beberapa pejabat Kemenhan, Komando Pertahanan Udara Nasional, Komando Operasi TNI Angkatan Udara 2, Komando Pusat Persenjataan Kavaleri TNI Angkatan Darat, Komando Pusat Persenjataan Artileri Medan TNI Angkatan Darat, Komando Pusat Persenjataan Artileri Pertahanan Udara TNI Angkatan Darat, Komando Armada 1 TNI Angkatan Laut, dan Komando Sekolah Staf TNI.*
> 
> Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin dan Suryo Prabowo selaku penasihat Menhan turut pula dalam rombongan delegasi RI itu. ***2***(T.M038)
> Pewarta: M. Irfan Ilmie
> Editor: Agus Setiawan
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/berita/1209919/menhan-prabowo-lawatan-ke-china
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prabowo kunjungan kehormatan ke Wakil Ketua Komisi Militer China*
> Rabu, 18 Desember 2019 22:31 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing (ANTARA) - Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto mengakhiri kunjungan kerjanya selama empat hari di Beijing dengan melakukan kunjungan kehormatan kepada Wakil Ketua Komisi Militer Pusat China (CMC) Jenderal Xu Qiliang.
> 
> Dalam pertemuan yang digelar di Markas Besar Tentara Pembebasan Rakyat (PLA) di Beijing, Rabu itu, Prabowo menyampaikan keinginannya untuk memperdalam hubungan persahabatan dengan China.
> 
> "Tentunya di bidang pertahanan dan militer, hal ini diwujudkan dengan penguatan dialog dan kerja sama kedua pihak serta dalam upaya menjaga perdamaian dan stabilitas kawasan," kata Duta Besar RI untuk China Djauhari Oratmangun yang mendampingi Menhan Prabowo dalam pertemuan singkat tersebut.
> 
> Jenderal Xu Qiliang dalam kesempatan tersebut menyampaikan bahwa di bawah kepemimpinan Presiden Xi Jinping dan Presiden Joko Widodo, kemitraan strategis komprehensif antara Indonesia dan China telah berkembang sangat pesat.
> 
> Menurut orang kedua di CMC setelah Xi Jinping itu, kerja sama pertahanan dan militer merupakan bagian terpenting dari hubungan antarkedua negara tersebut.
> 
> Oleh karena itu, dia berharap kerja sama pragmatis antarkedua pihak terutama jika dikaitkan dengan peringatan 70 tahun hubungan diplomatik Indonesia-China pada 2020 mendatang makin meningkat.
> 
> Selain Dubes Djuhari, saat bertemu Wakil Ketua CMC itu Prabowo didampingi Atase Pertahanan Kedutaan Besar RI di Beijing Brigadir Jenderal TNI Kuat Budiman, Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin, dan Suryo Prabowo.
> 
> Sementara beberapa delegasi dari Kemhan dan Mabes TNI berkesempatan mengunjungi beberapa industri strategis China di Beijing sebagai upaya pendalaman dari pertemuan Prabowo Menteri Pertahanan Nasional China Jenderal Wei Fenghe dan Deputi Direktur Jenderal Lembaga Nasional untuk Ilmu Pengetahuan, Teknologi, dan Industri Pertahanan China (SASTIND) Xu Zhanbin pada Senin (16/12).
> 
> Setelah melakukan serangkaian kunjungan di Ibu Kota China itu, Menhan Prabowo langsung bertolak menuju ke Tokyo, Jepang. ***2***(T.M038)
> Pewarta: M. Irfan Ilmie
> Editor: Agus Setiawan
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/berita/121...ehormatan-ke-wakil-ketua-komisi-militer-china
> 
> *Prabowo dan Menhan China bicarakan peningkatan kerja sama*
> Senin, 16 Desember 2019 21:56 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing (ANTARA) - Menteri Pertahanan RI Prabowo Subianto dan Menteri Pertahanan Nasional China Jenderal Wei Fenghe membicarakan peningkatan kerja sama di bidang pertahanan dan keamanan kedua negara.
> 
> Di bawah dinginnya suhu udara Beijing yang diguyur hujan salju sejak Senin pagi itu, kedua Menhan tampak bersikap hangat dan bersahabat.
> 
> "Suasananya cair antardua rekan sejawat ini dalam membahas berbagai isu terkait pertahanan negara, kerja sama kedua angkatan bersenjata Indonesia dan Tiongkok, serta masalah stabilitas dan keamanan di kawasan," kata Duta Besar RI untuk China Djauhari Oratmangun yang turut serta dalam pertemuan di kawasan Deshengmen itu.
> 
> Bahkan Menhan Prabowo merasa yakin "counterpart"-nya itu bisa diajak memperluas area kerja sama di bidang pertahanan dan kemiliteran.
> 
> Kedatangan mantan Komandan Jenderal Komando Pasukan Khusus TNI ke Ibu Kota China tersebut disambut upacara militer oleh Menhan Wei dan pasukan kawal kehormatan Tentara Pembebasan Rakyat (PLA).
> 
> Prabowo sudah dua kali bertemu Jenderal Wei karena sebelumnya berjumpa dalam Pertemuan ke-6 Tingkat Menteri Pertahanan ASEAN Plus di Bangkok, Thailand, pada 18 November 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delegasi Indonesia yang dipimpin Menteri Pertahanan RI Prabowo Subianto foto bersama delegasi China dalam pertemuan bilateral dengan Menhan Nasional China Jenderal Wei Fenge di Beijing, Senin (16/12). (ANTARA/HO-PLA/mii)
> 
> Industri Pertahanan
> Dalam kunjungannya ke Beijing, Prabowo juga sempat melakukan dialog dengan Deputi Direktur Jenderal Lembaga Negara untuk Ilmu Pengetahuan, Teknologi, dan Industri Pertahanan Nasional (SASTIND) Xu Zhanbin.
> 
> Dalam pertemuan tersebut Xu didampingi perwakilan dari sejumlah BUMN industri strategis China, di antaranya China Precision Machinery Import-Export Corporation (CPMIEC), Norinco, dan China Electronics Technology Group Corporation (CETC) yang berkesempatan memaparkan pengalaman mereka di Indonesia dan negara-negara lain.
> 
> Menurut Dubes Djauhari, dialog dengan SASTIND membahas kemungkinan kerja sama industri pertahanan dengan China.
> 
> "Industri pertahanan Tiongkok telah terbukti dapat memenuhi hampir semua kebutuhan pertahanan negara ini," ujarnya.
> 
> Selain Dubes, dalam dua pertemuan tersebut Prabowo didampingi Atase Pertahanan Kedutaan Besar RI di Beijing Brigadir Jenderal TNI Kuat Budiman, Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin, dan Suryo Prabowo serta beberapa pejabat di lingkungan Kemenhan dan TNI.
> 
> Baca juga: Menhan Prabowo lawatan ke China
> Baca juga: Menhan Prabowo apresiasi perkembangan positif Laut China Selatan
> 
> Pewarta: M. Irfan Ilmie
> Editor: Atman Ahdiat
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> 
> https://m.antaranews.com/berita/1211423/prabowo-dan-menhan-china-bicarakan-peningkatan-kerja-sama
> 
> Yang diajak jalan sama Prabowo ke China, Kohanudnas, Arhanud AD, Kavaleri AD, Armed, dari sini bisa kelihatan apa yang lg diincar ke China....


Surface to Air Missile system, APC/IFV, Rocket and Towed artillery?


----------



## Nike

Exercise Manyar Indopura 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

K9 police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205440239403241478
Just for a looks, Finns camo is great they are blending naturally with the environment and not much excess of visibility on the other hands. 

Well , and looking at this independence in modern era is earned by leads from your guns and propellant


----------



## Kansel

Kejora said:


> Surface to Air Missile system, APC/IFV, Rocket and Towed artillery?


Additional QW3 ofc,AT rocket and altillery have a high chance but i doubt on another APC

I wonder if there's a list for this

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kejora

Kansel said:


> Additional QW3 ofc,AT rocket and altillery have a high chance but i doubt on another APC
> 
> I wonder if there's a list for this
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


SPAAA?


----------



## Kansel

Kejora said:


> SPAAA?


Could be since they're seeking for hybrid SPAAG


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Additional QW3 ofc,AT rocket and altillery have a high chance but i doubt on another APC
> 
> I wonder if there's a list for this
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Thats should be what kemenhan do, not inciting useless bela negara 

Credit to bahtiar adi april

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Yang diajak jalan sama Prabowo ke China, Kohanudnas, Arhanud AD, Kavaleri AD, Armed, dari sini bisa kelihatan apa yang lg diincar ke China



Kiwi 1, kiwi 2 ,kiwi 3 lagi? Plus oerlikon gdf and giant bow hehe. Or HQ 9 maybe?
(Cavalary buy what ?)


----------



## Kejora

Ruhnama said:


> Kiwi 1, kiwi 2 ,kiwi 3 lagi? Plus oerlikon gdf and giant bow hehe. Or HQ 9 maybe?
> (Cavalary buy what ?)


----------



## Kansel

Sea Platforms
*Indonesian Navy seeks USD340 million for new class of OPVs*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
18 December 2019
Follow

RSS


*Key Points*

The Indonesian Navy has requested USD340 million for a new class of offshore patrol vessels
The vessels will be operated as ‘motherships’ for unmanned aerial, surface, and underwater vehicles





The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) has requested that a total of IDR4.8 trillion (USD340 million) be allocated towards a new class of offshore patrol vessels (OPVs) for the service.

According to a draft of the request that was provided to _Jane’s_ on 16 December, the funds will be sourced from domestic lenders as part of loans to be scheduled in the period spanning 2020–24.

https://www.janes.com/article/93262/indonesian-navy-seeks-usd340-million-for-new-class-of-opvs


----------



## Jatosint

Ruhnama said:


> Kiwi 1, kiwi 2 ,kiwi 3 lagi? Plus oerlikon gdf and giant bow hehe. Or HQ 9 maybe?
> (Cavalary buy what ?)



Quite pessimistic that we will buy another Chinese made manual AA-Gun, remember Giant Bow accident during joint exercise in Natuna?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

LunarSteam said:


> Quite pessimistic that we will buy another Chinese made manual AA-Gun, remember Giant Bow accident during joint exercise in Natuna?


I remember they are from arhanudri 1/kostrad, satu kota ane sama mrk. i have see their inventory when LDK in their base they have zsu and this chinese gun.

(But now they have mistral)

Btw PS go to china and meet delegate of cpmiec norinco etc. CPMIEC is chinese company that make many missile right


----------



## Kejora

Ruhnama said:


> I remember they are from arhanudri 1/kostrad, satu kota ane sama mrk. i have see their inventory when LDK in their base they have zsu and this chinese gun.
> 
> (But now they have mistral)
> 
> Btw PS go to china and meet delegate of cpmiec norinco etc. CPMIEC is chinese company that make many missile right


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/China_Precision_Machinery_Import-Export_Corporation
Specialized in missile and air defence system


----------



## Nike

Kejora said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/China_Precision_Machinery_Import-Export_Corporation
> Specialized in missile and air defence system



This is a rather China government owned company engaging as sales door for supplier in China to export their products, known for engaging sales and provide technology transfer for even Long range ballistic missile to Iran, Pakistan, North Korea and so on, they too almost sold Long range SAM system to Turkey in 2013. Been banned by US since 2006. They willing to sold anything though even something like Dong Feng series which had range thousands kilometer, for example to Saudi


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205440239403241478
> Just for a looks, Finns camo is great they are blending naturally with the environment and not much excess of visibility on the other hands.



That because it was use in the intended environment. However camo is more than what you can see with your Mk I eyeball but also what could be seen under different spectrum UV, NIR, SWIR. Which is why designing camo pattern is rather expensive and took time to develop, and its far cheaper to make minor modification and licensing them.

Example of arctic patterns ;


----------



## 182



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

LunarSteam said:


> Quite pessimistic that we will buy another Chinese made manual AA-Gun, remember Giant Bow accident during joint exercise in Natuna?


Should've bought ex eastern bloc zu23-2 stocks. They're dirt cheap. Buy it in the hundreds



Ruhnama said:


> I remember they are from arhanudri 1/kostrad, satu kota ane sama mrk. i have see their inventory when LDK in their base they have zsu and this chinese gun.
> 
> (But now they have mistral)
> 
> Btw PS go to china and meet delegate of cpmiec norinco etc. CPMIEC is chinese company that make many missile right


Hope PS consider something like a theater ballistic missile.


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Should've bought ex eastern bloc zu23-2 stocks. They're dirt cheap. Buy it in the hundreds
> 
> 
> Hope PS consider something like a theater ballistic missile.



He should be, TNI since long perform below the supposed weight because Jakarta politics is fucking unsupported our conventional forces


----------



## 182

polanski said:


> US warns Turkey, India, Egypt and Indonesia about buying Russian weapons: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...t-and-indonesia-about-buying-russian-weapons/



it's a bit shocking and also funny my friend. my country is one of member of Non-Aligned Movement(NAM), so basically we never pick aside. 
we are a sovereign state.
so whatever happened in future, so be it 

one more thing, about $ 1,2 billions aid from US, i belief its fake news. 
actually our armed forces bought US-weapon, and that's increasing number from $ 36 millions in year 2005 to $ 1,2 billions.
pls read back your previous article, and find link as below. 
https://www.eastasiaforum.org/2018/...nce-programs-important-for-us-indonesia-ties/



Whizzack said:


> I'm very curious with the below statement from the article :
> _"...The Indonesian National Armed Forces received almost *$1.2 billion dollars aid* from the US..."_
> Really..? Anyone had more info regarding this aid...? Or is this just a misstatement from the article..?
> 
> Clicking on the link provide no details.. the below is the closest thing to the US$ 1.2 Billion value... which is actually not aid at all...
> _
> "...Such uncertainty has driven Indonesia to diversify its arms suppliers. Not only did Indonesia’s arms imports jump from US$36 million in 2005 to almost US$1.2 billion last year, but the number of country suppliers rose from 6 to 23..."
> _
> and actually confirms that we reaallyy like to diversify our arms supplier and not depend on a single source..._
> _



reporter who wrote it, kebanyakan micin bos..lol


----------



## mandala

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207626452356730881


----------



## Soman45

mandala said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207626452356730881



LOL are you kidding me??!! like seriously??!! more type for LIFT??!! well good luck LOL....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207626452356730881



 Usually you just need convert the pilot from Hawk or T50 units and train them aboard

*Defence Insight: Year in review (Land)*
18th December 2019 - 12:00 GMT | by Sonny Butterworth in London

RSS
SAVE THIS FOR LATER

The past 12 months have proven to be a particularly eventful year for the armoured vehicle market, with several major contracts finalised, decisions announced and new products unveiled. Not only do these developments reinforce many of the existing trends in the market, but they also provide a glimpse into its future and suggest that it may be entering a period of transition.

Reflecting the continued pre-eminence of the wheeled sector of the market, the trade shows this year were dominated by new wheeled platforms ranging from light, tactical 4x4 protected vehicles to heavier 8x8 IFVs. 

A significant number of these platforms emanated from up and coming manufacturers based in countries not typically associated with the production of armoured vehicles, such as the UAE, which demonstrated the imposing Calidus Wahash 8x8 at IDEX in the beginning of the year, and Thailand, where expanded product ranges comprising 4x4s, MRAPs and 8x8s were showcased by Chaiseri and Panus Assembly at D&S in November.

The diversification of the supplier base is a testament to the confidence among OEMs that there will be sufficient demand for these types of platforms in the near future to justify this investment. Moreover, the emergence of smaller enterprises aimed primarily at supplying their local and regional markets points to the importance of local industrial participation, investment and offsets in securing contracts, with governments keen to see their own industrial base profit from major defence programmes.

This has had an especially noticeable effect on the wheeled armoured vehicle market across the globe. Apart from a few government-to-government sales (notably the sale of the Oshkosh JLTV to Montenegro, Lithuania and Slovenia – all countries without an established defence industry), most of the major contracts in this sector stipulated a large degree of local participation, whether it be the British Army’s contract for the Boxer 8x8 or Indonesia’s agreement for PT Pindad to licence-produce the Pandur II 8x8.

Although the flurry of contracts announced in 2019 and the continuation of several ongoing tenders suggests a healthy, growing market in the near-term future, the question of how sustainable this growth will be must also be addressed. With 8x8 platforms set to have a service life of perhaps as many as 40 years, it is possible that the market will not remain large enough to accommodate everyone.

Yet while the wheeled market shows no signs of stalling in the short-term, 2019 was perhaps more remarkable for several milestones in the procurement of new tracked armoured vehicles. Having somewhat neglected their tracked armoured vehicle fleets since the end of the Cold War, Western militaries have begun to seek replacements for legacy platforms that will be more capable in a potential near-peer conflict.

Two major procurement programmes encapsulate the resurgence of activity in the tracked vehicle market: the US Army’s Optionally Manned Fighting Vehicle (OMFV) and the Australian Army’s Land 400 Phase 3 tender, both of which are intended to select a new tracked IFV. 

The former saw a particularly contentious development as the KF41 Lynx, considered to be a favourite among many commentators, was excluded from competing the prototype phase on a technicality, leaving General Dynamics Land Systems as the sole competitor. While this has led to fears of insufficient competition and that the technical requirements may not be feasible, the Army’s decision to stick to its ambitious timetable shows that there is now a sense that new platforms must be procured urgently to address such capability shortfalls.

Conversely, there have been fewer signs of activity in the realm of MBTs, though Russia has carried out numerous deliveries and signed new contracts for export variants of its T-72 and T-90 MBTs. For many militaries, the emphasis continues to be on upgrading ever-diminishing fleets of Cold War-era tanks, as the procurement of new platforms is not forecast until the distant future. Therefore, while there are some requirements for new MBTs in countries such as Oman, the MBT market is not expected to see a dramatic uptick in spending until later in the following decade.

Moving to self-propelled artillery, the market for these systems continued to show strong growth in 2019, though there are also signs of change. Due to the emphasis on expeditionary operations, systems based on wheeled chassis have become more prominent as a result of their greater strategic and operational mobility compared to their tracked counterparts.

Nevertheless, the incursion of wheeled platforms has not entirely displaced traditional tracked systems. For instance, in Europe, one of the most active regions of this market, the first Hanwha K9 Thunder was delivered to Norway this year, Estonia exercised an option for an additional six K9s and Poland took delivery of another battalion of Krabs. 

Overall, no sector of the armoured vehicles market has lain dormant during 2019. In terms of value and activity, the wheeled armoured vehicle segment continues to retain its dominant position. However, 2019 also signals a transition toward the procurement of more tracked vehicles, which Defence Insight anticipates could see the balance in the market shift by the middle of the next decade.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/landwarfareintl/defence-insight-year-in-review-land/


----------



## striver44

182 said:


> it's a bit shocking and also funny my friend. my country is one of member of Non-Aligned Movement(NAM), so basically we never pick aside.
> we are a sovereign state.
> so whatever happened in future, so be it
> 
> one more thing, about $ 1,2 billions aid from US, i belief its fake news.
> actually our armed forces bought US-weapon, and that's increasing number from $ 36 millions in year 2005 to $ 1,2 billions.
> pls read back your previous article, and find link as below.
> https://www.eastasiaforum.org/2018/...nce-programs-important-for-us-indonesia-ties/
> 
> 
> 
> reporter who wrote it, kebanyakan micin bos..lol


yes we are sovereign state but we depend on many thing on the U.S and the U.S could make it very hard for us so its better not to confront them through CAATSA


----------



## Kansel

mandala said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207626452356730881


No,just f*cking no

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> This is a rather China government owned company engaging as sales door for supplier in China to export their products, known for engaging sales and provide technology transfer for even Long range ballistic missile to Iran, Pakistan, North Korea and so on, they too almost sold Long range SAM system to Turkey in 2013. Been banned by US since 2006. They willing to sold anything though even something like Dong Feng series which had range thousands kilometer, for example to Saudi


TLORAMID and then turks buy aster samp/t and their s400



trishna_amṛta said:


> However camo is more than what you can see with your Mk I eyeball


So what camo suitable for our operation? Still i see samar and kopaska one is good camo tni have.


----------



## Nike

*Wamenhan Ingatkan Pentingnya Menguasai Teknologi Pertahanan*
Kamis, 19 Desember 2019

Sentul



, Bogor – Wakil Menteri Pertahanan (Wamenhan) Sakti Wahyu Trenggono mengingatkan pentingnya bagi Indonesia menguasai teknologi pertahanan sebagai sebuah kebutuhan pertahanan di masa depan agar menjadi bangsa yang mandiri.

“Saya melihat bahwa priode 2020-2024 adalah priode pemerintahan yang penting untuk menentukan arah pembangunan jangka panjang kekuatan pertahanan Indonesia dua puluh lima tahun yang akan datang, terutama dalam soal menguasai teknologi yang menjadi kebutuhan pertahanan di masa depan,” kata Wamenhan saat memberikan Keynote Speech di Round Table Discussion yang diselenggarakan oleh Universitas Pertahanan dengan tema ”Prioritas Akuisisi Alutsista Strategis TNI 2020-2045”, Kamis (19/12).

Wamenhan lebih lanjut mengakan bahwa perang di masa datang akan didominasi oleh kekuatan Teknologi Informasi dan Komunikasi (TIK) dengan konsep seperti Network Centric Warfare (NCW) dan kemampuan peperangan siber (Cyber Warfare) pada platform persenjataan.

Perpaduan antara teknologi dan konsep operasi perang yang inovatif inilah sesungguhnya merupakan pengertian paling mendasar dari apa yang kemudian disebut sebagai Revolution in Military Affairs (RMA), yang bertumpu pada kecanggihan teknologi.

“Perang kedepan itu, memiliki banyak aset, seperti pesawat tempur ataupun peluru kendali (missile) tidak dengan sendirinya menjamin suatu negara memiliki kekuatan daya tangkal (deterrent power), tanpa diimbangi kemampuan mengeksploitasi konsep-konsep perang yang inovatif dan kreatif,” katanya.

Diingatkannya, penyelenggaraan pertahanan negara menuntut human capital yang unggul, gagasan-gagasan cerdas yang kreatif dan inovatif, sekaligus peralatan yang modern yang secara keseluruhan memerlukan keterpaduan dukungan ekonomi negara yang kuat, industri pertahanan dalam negeri yang kuat dengan didukung oleh kemampuan penelitian dan pengembangan (R&D) dalam negeri yang mumpuni.

Network Centric Warfare harus didukung oleh sistem yang memadukan teknologi sensor dan teknologi/manajemen informasi-komunikasi yang “robust” untuk mampu menangkap dan melakukan “Big Data analysis” yang diperlukan dalam domain ISTAR (Intelligence, Surveillance, Target Acquisition, Reconnaissance) guna mengungkap begitu massive-nya informasi strategis yang dimiliki oleh musuh atau bakal lawan, yang kemudian diperlukan dalam pengambilan keputusan selanjutnya.

Secara keseluruhan Network Centric Warfare ini menjadi semacam “Internet of Things” dari medan operasi perang yang mengandalkan teknologi/sistem manajemen informasi/komunikasi dan sensor-sensor guna meningkatkan “situational awareness”.

“Big Data Analysis” dalam sistem Network Centric Warfare diperlukan untuk memperoleh gambaran lengkap dan akurat guna memprediksi kejadian-kejadian yang akan datang yang diperlukan untuk pengambilan keputusan.

“Konsep Network Centric Warfare menuntut cara berpikir baru yang koheren pada semua level operasi militer, dari taktis sampai strategis, dimana teknologi menjadi core-nya. Karena itu saya mendorong semua ekosistem di industri pertahanan nasional untuk tanggap terhadap perubahan lingkungan strategis yang tengah terjadi, dan mulai berinvestasi untuk mengembangkan teknologi pertahanan yang mumpuni agar kita menjadi bangsa mandiri dan berdirikari,” tutupnya.

https://www.kemhan.go.id/2019/12/19/wamenhan-ingatkan-pentingnya-menguasai-teknologi-pertahanan.html

Kemampuan big data processing, ISTAR jadi tumpuan kedepan dalam 25 tahun yang akan datang


----------



## Indos

mandala said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207626452356730881



We have already bought 10 Su 30 simulator, I think it will be enough for the training

https://www.airspace-review.com/2019/09/19/akhir-tahun-tni-au-terima-10-simulator-sukhoi/


----------



## 182

striver44 said:


> yes we are sovereign state but we depend on many thing on the U.S and the U.S could make it very hard for us so its better not to confront them through CAATSA



offcourse my friend. but we are depend on many nations too in this world, not just US.
in terms of economics & military, the united state not dominant for us.

as written from link above, eastasianforum: 
_"The United States has never been Indonesia’s top arms supplier. During the Cold War, the United States’ average market share was just behind that of the Soviet Union at 20 per cent. From 1992 to 2017, US market share dropped to 10 per cent behind Germany, the United Kingdom, Russia, the Netherlands and South Korea._

imagine if nations like UK, Germany, France, Italy, Russia, Japan, China making their own system similar to caatsa, what in the hell this world would be?
i hope the US revoke caatsa, so the world would back in peace again

the US president now facing his domestic problem. 
Donald Trump is impeached and faces trial in the US Senate
www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-50840934


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> So what camo suitable for our operation? Still i see samar and kopaska one is good camo tni have.



License and modified commercial pattern and NIR treating it. Although with NIR treatment it will bring additional complication since we are not accustomed to wash clothing articles according to their instruction.

These patterns are suitable for tropical jungle environment ;

KRYPTEK Mandrake*™
*






A-TACS FG*™
*






A-TACS FGX*™*







PenCott™ GreenZone








While for Indonesia urban environment ;

KRYPTEK Highlander™







A-TACS iX*™*







MULTICAM*®
*


----------



## Nike

182 said:


> offcourse my friend. but we are depend on many nations too in this world, not just US.
> in terms of economics & military, the united state not dominant for us.
> 
> as written from link above, eastasianforum:
> _"The United States has never been Indonesia’s top arms supplier. During the Cold War, the United States’ average market share was just behind that of the Soviet Union at 20 per cent. From 1992 to 2017, US market share dropped to 10 per cent behind Germany, the United Kingdom, Russia, the Netherlands and South Korea._
> 
> imagine if nations like UK, Germany, France, Italy, Russia, Japan, China making their own system similar to caatsa, what in the hell this world would be?
> i hope the US revoke caatsa, so the world would back in peace again
> 
> the US president now facing his domestic problem.
> Donald Trump is impeached and faces trial in the US Senate
> www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-50840934



Actually Trump admin is quite friendly to us compared to Clinton based Democrat, fortunately Obama is quite different in attitude toward Indonesia compared to his democrat peers. I just wish the best for Trump and hope he can retain the power until election

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kejora

Nike said:


> Actually Trump admin is quite friendly to us compared to Clinton based Democrat, fortunately Obama is quite different in attitude toward Indonesia compared to his democrat peers. I just wish the best for Trump and hope he can retain the power until election


If Prabowo visits US do you think Democrat will make a spectacle out of it like when Trump admin being friendly with MBS and Erdogan? I remember when they made a big deal about Trump's business relation with Hary Tanoe as if he's super important in Indonesia


----------



## striver44

182 said:


> offcourse my friend. but we are depend on many nations too in this world, not just US.
> in terms of economics & military, the united state not dominant for us.
> 
> as written from link above, eastasianforum:
> _"The United States has never been Indonesia’s top arms supplier. During the Cold War, the United States’ average market share was just behind that of the Soviet Union at 20 per cent. From 1992 to 2017, US market share dropped to 10 per cent behind Germany, the United Kingdom, Russia, the Netherlands and South Korea._
> 
> imagine if nations like UK, Germany, France, Italy, Russia, Japan, China making their own system similar to caatsa, what in the hell this world would be?
> i hope the US revoke caatsa, so the world would back in peace again
> 
> the US president now facing his domestic problem.
> Donald Trump is impeached and faces trial in the US Senate
> www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-50840934


The U.S cant be compared with germany,spain,france,GB,russia.etc. they have a class of their own. The U.S is still the 2nd largest economic partner for RI, our economy are closely interlinked with them.aswell as one of our most imporrant military partner. So its not wise to go against them for a few jets.

The US is close to become our main weapons supplier if its not for the massacres in east timor. We are so close into buying 60+ F16's in the mid 90s.

CAATSA has nothing to do with trump. Its proposed first during Obama's adm at the end of '16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Kejora said:


> If Prabowo visits US do you think Democrat will make a spectacle out of it like when Trump admin being friendly with MBS and Erdogan? I remember when they made a big deal about Trump's business relation with Hary Tanoe as if he's super important in Indonesia



There is a chance, actually they can use Prabowo rather shady background to slander Trump more. Thats why i rather glad if Trump won another round of election next year although the chance is rather small. But at least i just praying Clinton based Democrat faction lose to their competitor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Actually Trump admin is quite friendly to us compared to Clinton based Democrat, fortunately Obama is quite different in attitude toward Indonesia compared to his democrat peers. I just wish the best for Trump and hope he can retain the power until election



His admin friendly with us, we buy many weapon from them like aim120. But many for turkey membuat turki susah berdagang, misal jual heli mereka ke pakistan jadi repot wekekkkwk, jadi kita mikir2 buat jadiin turki partner industri pertahanan buat ToT etc.
So s.kor likely our best source in defense partner


Kejora said:


> Erdogan


With erdogan likely maju mundur gertak sambel ga karuan, cuman bkin uang lira ambruk. More friendly to MBS

Wait knp ane bahas mideast


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram




        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> There is a chance, actually they can use Prabowo rather shady background to slander Trump more. Thats why i rather glad if Trump won another round of election next year although the chance is rather small. But at least i just praying Clinton based Democrat faction lose to their competitor.


Of course they will, they're the opposition partyw they will find any gap to weaken the current party ,and actually the chance for trump got re elected is kinda high

US surely don't want to get a brand new policy cause it will be messed up and Trump policy is more to welfare his citizens,make sense cause he's republican while Democrats policy is more to Insurancy things.



Nike said:


> Actually Trump admin is quite friendly to us compared to Clinton based Democrat, fortunately Obama is quite different in attitude toward Indonesia compared to his democrat peers. I just wish the best for Trump and hope he can retain the power until election


I appreciate Mr. Obama for not being a such "political correct" guys like what his Democrat peers doing to us (especially in 2000s).


----------



## HellFireIndo

US' system is so weird.


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*KRI GULAMAH-869 PERKUAT KOARMADA II*
19 DESEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR


KRI Bubara-868 dan KRI Gulamah-869, dua unit kapal jenis Patroli Cepat (PC) berukuran 40 meter, buatan PT. CMS kembali memperkuat jajaran TNI AL. Kasal Laksamana TNI Siwi Sukma Adji memimpin langsung acara peresmian yang dilaksanakan pagi tadi (18/12) di Dermaga Batavia, Sunda Kelapa Marina, Ancol Jakarta Utara.

Dilansir dari laman web _TNI_ (19/ 12/ 2019), KRI Gulamah-869 akan memperkuat Koarmada II, moment ini ditandai dengan penandatanganan Berita Acara Penyerahan (BAP) oleh Kadismatal Laksma TNI Budi Sulistyo. Dalam waktu dekat, Aslog Kasal Laksda TNI Moelyanto akan menyerahkan Gulamah kepada Panglima Koarmada II Laksda TNI Heru Kusmanto.

Menurut Pangarmada II, nantinya KRI Gulamah dikendalikan Satrol Lantamal V Surabaya. Heru berharap, dengan kapal baru ini intensitas patroli bisa ditingkatkan, dan area operasi bisa diperluas hingga ke daerah yang sebelumnya sulit dijangkau padahal rawan kejahatan dan pelanggaran hukum.

“Dengan Kehadiran KRI Gulamah di Satrol Lantamal V, intensitas patroli akan dapat ditingkatkan, supaya timbul rasa aman di kalangan masyarakat pengguna jasa transportasi laut,” ujar Heru, sapaan karib Pangarmada II ini.

Pada kesempatan ini pula Kasal Laksamana Siwi melantik dan mengukuhkan Mayor Laut (P) Salus Yustian Harin Prawidana sebagai Komandan KRI Gulamah.
_

Photo: KRI Gulamah-869 (TNI)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> US' system is so weird.



All to prevent Potus, Senate and representative to abuse their constitution, constitution is their highest state symbol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*KEEL LAYING PEMBANGUNAN KAPAL ANGKUT TANK (AT-8 & AT-9)*
20 DESEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Galangan Kapal PT Bandar Abadi yang terletak di Batam melaksanakan Peletakan Lunas (Keel Laying) Pembangunan Kapal Angkut Tank (AT-8 & AT-9) pada hari Kamis, 19 Desember 2019.

Berita tersebut dikonfirmasi oleh _Terafulk_ (20/ 12/ 2019) dalam laman resmi Facebook miliknya.

AT-8 dan AT-9 merupakan jenis kapal angkut tank yang nantinya akan memperkuat alutsista TNI AL.






Jika mengacu pada spesifikasi kapal sejenis yang telah memperkuat Armada TNI AL, platform ini akan memiliki panjang 117 meter, lebar 16,40 meter dan tinggi 7,8 meter. Kapal ini dapat melaju dengan kecepatan maksimal hingga 16 knot, kecepatan jelajah 13 knot, dan radius pelayaran 6.240 mil laut.

Kapal juga mampu mengangkut pasukan sebanyak 478 personel yang juga dirancang untuk mengangkut sampai dengan 15 unit Tank BMP 3F serta satu unit helikopter.

_All photos: Peletakan Lunas (Keel Laying) Pembangunan Kapal Angkut Tank (AT-8 & AT-9). (Terafulk)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


----------



## Indos

I got fresh news from my cousin who work in government research agency that Prof Josaphat doesnt continue cooperation with LAPAN anymore. As we know Josaphat has made cooperation previously with LAPAN to build SAR radar for LAPAN made microsatellite. 

LAPAN is now working to build its own design SAR radar and according to my cousin that SAR radar is going to be tested in UAV. This new development maybe can prolong the plan to put SAR on LAPAN micro satellite. There is chance IMO to have this SAR radar put into our MALE UAV (if MALE UAV program is successful) if the research is successful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*KEEL LAYING KCR-60 METER BATCH III LEBIH CEPAT DARI JADWAL*
20 DESEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Produksi dua Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR) (W000300 & W000301) memasuki tahapan keel laying atau pemasangan lunas kapal. Acara tersebut dihadiri oleh Kapus Alpalhan Baranahan Kementerian Pertahanan Marsma TNI Asfan Jauhari didampingi Direktur Utama PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Budiman Saleh, serta disaksikan para pejabat Kementerian Pertahanan RI, TNI AL dan jajaran Manajemen PT PAL.

Dilansir dari laman resmi media sosial _IG PT PAL_ (20/ 12/ 2019), Direktur Utama PT PAL Budiman Saleh menyatakan bahwa progres pembangunan KCR kelima dan keenam hingga saat keel laying lebih cepat dari jadwal yang ditentukan yaitu Maret 2020. Hal tersebut menunjukkan kesiapan PT PAL sebagai mitra strategis Pemerintah, dalam hal ini Kementerian Pertahanan RI maupun TNI AL.

Sementara itu, Kapus Alpalhan Baranahan Kementerian Pertahanan Marsma TNI Asfan Jauhari dalam sambutannya menyampaikan apresiasi setinggi-tingginya kepada PT PAL yang telah bekerja keras untuk mewujudkan kemandirian industri dalam negeri khususnya di bidang pertahanan.

_Photo: Keel Laying KCR-60 Meter Batch III (PT PAL)_

_Editor (D.E.S)_


----------



## striver44

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

with lockheed martin technician

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

this could be something for our domestic scaneagle , those are great surveillance picture btw , we already doing some progress to make a local subsystem by cooperating with the Italian IDS , should also look for ToT on EOTs or Surveillance Camera too .


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kejora said:


> If Prabowo visits US do you think Democrat will make a spectacle out of it like when Trump admin being friendly with MBS and Erdogan? I remember when they made a big deal about Trump's business relation with Hary Tanoe as if he's super important in Indonesia





Nike said:


> There is a chance, actually they can use Prabowo rather shady background to slander Trump more.



Prabowo is UNKNOWN to the US public and it is extremely unlikely the _Rat_ going to use it against Trump. Even the notion of Trump business with Hary Tanoe doesn't get much traction (if any) because the unfamiliarity of US public of Indonesia. Also keep in mind when I'm mention "US public" I was referring to the eligible voters (legit voters) at collective 50 states NOT just _People Republic of Commiefornia_


----------



## Nike

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207637070044254209
Modify the rack slightly to put Napalm canister or maybe free fall bombs such as Mk 82..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Goest to Japan now, and then there are Jendral Soedirman statue in Japan Mindef


----------



## Nike

Great coats and black peci should be our officials identity aboard in winter alongside with batik formal dress in Summer


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

trishna_amṛta said:


> Prabowo is UNKNOWN to the US public and it is extremely unlikely the _Rat_ going to use it against Trump. Even the notion of Trump business with Hary Tanoe doesn't get much traction (if any) because the unfamiliarity of US public of Indonesia. Also keep in mind when I'm mention "US public" I was referring to the eligible voters (legit voters) at collective 50 states NOT just _People Republic of Commiefornia_



I swear on a non existing god I'm worried about you sometimes.

I wonder if you have a stroke or leave the country after reading the 5th part of pancasila seeing you have a such hard on against social justice: 
5. Social Justice for the Whole of the People of Indonesia

Try to limit the "culture war" nonsense & Keep this thread free from whitey's politics. 

The democrats are than more than willing to appease our asses. Their "social justices" will fall in line with REALPOLITIK faster than you can say president Bernie Sanders. So no I don't see any problems with prabowo going to the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Great coats and black peci should be our officials identity aboard in winter alongside with batik formal dress in Summer


That outfit like when President Suharto went to Bosnia in 1995.

Btw we know japan and indonesia have good relation in economy and industry, but in defence matter likely we rarely have japanese made equipment and doing join training with japan etc. (As we know japan have rule about exporting their weapon)

I mean modern japanese equipnent not that arisaka, jukikanju, tekidanto and cureng wkkwkkwk


----------



## NEKONEKO

Reashot Xigwin said:


> I swear on a non existing god I'm worried about you sometimes.


What about the first principle
1. Belive in the Almighty God.



Reashot Xigwin said:


> 5th part of pancasila seeing you have a such hard on against social justice:
> 5. Social Justice for the Whole of the People of Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kansel

Arrived!

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Reashot Xigwin said:


> I swear on a non existing god I'm worried about you sometimes.



You might wanna consider worshipping Indomie instead



Reashot Xigwin said:


> I wonder if you have a stroke or leave the country after reading the 5th part of pancasila seeing you have a such hard on against social justice:
> 5. Social Justice for the Whole of the People of Indonesia



Saya tulis in Bahasa Indonesia aja biar ga miss karna mayoritas posters disini non English speaker sehari harinya.

Perlu dibedakan konteks "Keadilan Sosial" dalam Pancasila dengan konsep SJW yg ada di US. Pemahaman "Keadilan Sosial" Pancasila adalah adanya "Equal Opportunity" dimana semua warga negara Indonesia mendapatkan KESEMPATAN yang sama. Contoh, pada suatu ujian semua peserta diberikan kesempatan dan soal ujian yg sama.

Sedangkan pada konsep SJW adalah "Equal Result" yg artinya semua orang yg ada ditempat tsb diberikan HASIL yg sama (Affirmative Action). Contoh, pada suatu ujian peserta diberikan nilai yang sama terlepas hasil ujiannya bagaimana.








Reashot Xigwin said:


> Try to limit the "culture war" nonsense & Keep this thread free from whitey's politics.



Mas kalau kamu ada yg enaknya dgn apa yg saya utarakan disini silahkan lapor ke MOD. Tuch ada icon report silahkan di click. Saya PERSETAN dengan SETAN! Disini troll banyak dilepas buat cari traffic medingan kalau kamu NGACOR urusan nonsense, culture war, bla.. bla.. bla.. itu para troll harusnya yg jadi sasaranmu.

Gitu aja yach, account mu saya masukan di ignore list gabung dgn 30 an lebih yg udah masuk di ignore list saya.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Arrived!
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Finally, BVR era for our western jets, the most capable one nonetheless.


----------



## Soman45

Kansel said:


> Arrived!
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



finally we can see our F-16 with AMRAAM and Sniper pod


----------



## mandala

Kansel said:


> Arrived!
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Nice. Looks like the Sniper ATP Pod is fitted on the F-16C serial number TS-1640.


----------



## Kansel

I got some info by my source that most of our aim9x procurement is CATM variant,maybe there will be another procurement in the future

I can't send the documents here cause the file is too large but i will send you guys the screenshot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> I got some info by my source that most of our aim9x procurement is CATM variant,maybe there will be another procurement in the future
> 
> I can't send the documents here cause the file is too large but i will send you guys the screenshot
> View attachment 594897












it is

its kinda funny though , "the proposed sale of this weapon does not alter the basic military balance in the region" , so we still stuck with that "keseimbangan kawasan" thing , if we wan't to procure more western stuff .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

At least indomie can satisfy my hunger. What can your religion do? 

Indomie: 1 
God: 0

Joking aside I simply do not believe in god. So let's leave it at that. The other part of the four I still wholeheartedly agree to. 

What does those video have to do with indonesia again? This is why I called it nonsense. Leave the "sjw" stuffs outside the military forum please & make your own thread instead if you still want to discuss it.


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> View attachment 594898
> 
> View attachment 594899
> 
> 
> it is
> 
> its kinda funny though , "the proposed sale of this weapon does not alter the basic military balance in the region" , so we still stuck with that "keseimbangan kawasan" thing , if we wan't to procure more western stuff .



Thats why we need more third parties involvement like France, South Korean or Turkey or maybe Israel they simply just sold what they deemed profitable and not compromized their National security.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> keseimbangan kawasan


I think its a B.S., we don't really need to think much about keseimbangan kawasan when building our muscle*, when :
1. Our western neighbor have carrier battle group + nuclear powered submarine with SLBM (soon).
2. Our northern neighbor have several carrier battle group + decent amphibious forces + nuclear powered submarine with SLBM capabilities + numerous conventional attack submarine + bomber + mainland forces not even included.
3. Our southern neighbor have 2 mini aircraft carrier, they could have Carrier battle group + one of the most advanced (in the region) attack submarine and frigate in the future.
4. 2 of our neighbor have F35.
*We should assure others that its for defensive purpose yang mana juga sering digaungkan pejabat kita.

I think its more suitable for us to talk about keterbelakangan alutsista rather than keseimbangan kawasan, ngarep aja budget pertahan naik biar alutsista canggih cepat berdatangan.
Contoh:
#KeterbelakanganAlutsista #ManualAAGunNo #SkyShieldYes #S60Pensiun #Hotel?Trivago

Its just amraam ngga bakal merubah banyak keseimbangan kawasan, coba kalau F35.
Masalah keseimbangan kawasan hanya ditujukan ke Indonesia aja pas nyales dan lobi, Australia mah ga bakalan, langsung bisa dapet F35, dan langsung merubah keseimbangan kawasan indo pasifik lebih terutama keseimbangan Australia dan Indonesia. :v
Just my receh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Indonesia have to be the strongest in Southeast Asia, or even the whole Southern Hemisphere. "_Keseimbangan kawasan_" concept doesn't apply to us when we have almost half the population of the whole region, it is a part of our nature to be big.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> View attachment 594898
> 
> View attachment 594899
> 
> 
> it is
> 
> its kinda funny though , "the proposed sale of this weapon does not alter the basic military balance in the region" , so we still stuck with that "keseimbangan kawasan" thing , if we wan't to procure more western stuff .


Because it's just standard AA missile, you precure hundred of them and they will still say "not altering basic military balance".
Because well, it is just amraam and sidewinder, not a nuke...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

HellFireIndo said:


> Indonesia have to be the strongest in Southeast Asia, or even the whole Southern Hemisphere. "_Keseimbangan kawasan_" concept doesn't apply to us when we have almost half the population of the whole region, it is a part of our nature to be big.



In order to achieve that we need to have strong and advanced defense industry. Depending on US equipment is not something right to do. This is why the plan to acquire SU 35 and F 16 block 70 is absurd when we currently cannot keep our financial commitment in KFX/IFX program. We are not like Pakistan who has adversary like India that force them to acquire defense equipment to create parity. With our current environment, we can spend defense budget based on our long term needs which is to grow and improve our own defense industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

HellFireIndo said:


> Indonesia have to be the strongest in Southeast Asia, or even the whole Southern Hemisphere. "_Keseimbangan kawasan_" concept doesn't apply to us when we have almost half the population of the whole region, it is a part of our nature to be big.



Prediction of demogrpahic in 2045 we have population likely 312 m people. So very big bonus demographic. (Almost like russian or american pops. Right)



Var Dracon said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Are that vice ambasaddor of rus really said about that? Or just bumbu2 by some media?



Indos said:


> In order to achieve that we need to have strong and advanced defense industry. Depending on US equipment is not something right to do. This is why the plan to acquire SU 35 and F 16 block 70 is absurd when we currently cannot keep our financial commitment in KFX/IFX program. We are not like Pakistan who has adversary like India that force them to acquire defense equipment to create parity. With our current environment, we can spend defense budget based on our long term needs which is to grow and improve our own defense industry.



I still thinking about strengthening our defence sect.industry, pakistan has true adversary called india but they can still develop defindustry also buy large amount weapon, if we see turkey in 1970s they have enemy like soviet also their natural enemy greek, but still they can developing defence tech.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Kansel said:


> Arrived!
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Funny that some are debating the type of F-16 in this picture.

Indomiliter in its article said this is the F-16A OCU eMLU by looking at the vertical fin with drag chute. They are wrong. This F-16 with serial number TS-1640 is the F-16C.

After the accident involving a F-16C most of the F-16C/Ds are now already equipped with drag chute.

F-16C serial number TS-1641 with drag chute:






TNI-AU F-16C block 25 #TS-1641 from SkU 16 is taxiing by the camera to the runway under some dark clouds.

http://www.f-16.net/g3/f-16-photos/album39/album31/TS-1641-1402750948

TS-1640. Note when this picture was taken the vertical fin is still without a drag chute.





TNI-AU F-16C block 25 #TS-1640 is coming alongside the photographers lens in early 2018. [Photo by Alex Sidharta]

http://www.f-16.net/g3/f-16-photos/album39/album31/TS-1640

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Nike

in the past we are several times considering to build our own high tech equipments, just like @Cromwell said in the past we even had secured many blue print for high tech equipments like Submarine, Missile like Exocet, Torpedo, even the deals for Hawk Mk 109/209 is actually to served for license production in Indonesia with actual number and tools production is already secured after the plan to co produce fighter bomber with Yugoslavia is aborted because the breaks of Yugoslavia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

KFX program will start its block 2 variant program in 2021 according to latest Jane Defense News. This new development if it is true will give this project more appeal for export market since it will become a true 5 generation fighter sooner than expected inshaAllah.

There is maybe chance that KFX Block 1 is only produced in early prototyping phase where the mass production of KFX will use Block 2 variant.

Here paragraph stating that information: 

"DAPA will launch the KF-X Block 2 programme in 2021, which includes the development of internal weapon bays for the platform. Under F-X Phase 3 South Korea has also elected to acquire 40 Lockheed Martin F-35A conventional take-off and landing (CTOL) variant stealth fighters."

https://www.janes.com/article/92958/mbda-to-integrate-meteor-bvraam-on-rokaf-kf-x

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Raduga said:


> View attachment 594898
> 
> View attachment 594899
> 
> 
> it is
> 
> its kinda funny though , "the proposed sale of this weapon does not alter the basic military balance in the region" , so we still stuck with that "keseimbangan kawasan" thing , if we wan't to procure more western stuff .


I see that for the AIM-120C-7 AMRAAM there is no CATM contrary to Indomiliter headline article.

*Inilah Penampakan AIM-120 AMRAAM “CATM” Untuk F-16 TNI AU*

indomiliter | 21/12/2019 | Berita Matra Udara, Berita Update Alutsista, Rudal |





_Foto: Instagram @indonesian_airforce_

Di penghujung tahun 2019 ini ada kabar dari matra udara, yaitu penampakan rudal udara ke udara AIM-120 AMRAAM untuk F-16 TNI AU. Seperti diketahui, pengadaan AIM-9X Sidewinder dan AIM-120 AMRAAM (Advanced Medium-Range Air-to-Air Missile) telah menjadi program untuk memperkuat armada F-16 A/B Block15 OCU (eMLU) dan F-16 C/D Block52ID.

Mengutip sumber dari akun _Facebook_ dan _Instagram Indonesian Air Force_ (21/12/2019), diperlihatkan sebuah foto yang memperlihatkan F-16 A Block15 OCU yang telah rampung menjalani program eMLU (_enhanced Mid-Life Upgrade_) di Lanud Iswahjudi, Madiun. Yang menarik, pada foto itu adalah dipajangnya rudal AIM-120 AMRAAM, bahkan pada bagian bawah _air intake_ Sang Elang Penempur terlihat terpasang Sniper Advanced Targeting Pod. Bila dipertajam lagi, pada sayap juga nampak rudal udara ke permukaam AGM-65 Maverick yang dalam posisi sudah ‘tercantel’.

Namun bila ditelisik lebih dalam, kuat dugaan AIM-120 AMRAAM yang ditammpilkan pada foto tersebut adalah CATM-120B/C alias _Captive Air Training Missile._ Persisnya ini bukan rudal asli, bobot dan dimensinya serupa dengan AIM-120 AMRAAM yang ‘real,’ namun CATM digunakan untuk keperluan latihan simulasi. CATM identik dengan live missile dari aspek _weight, center of gravity_ dan _overall appearance._

https://www.indomiliter.com/inilah-penampakan-aim-120-amraam-catm-untuk-f-16-tni-au/


----------



## Raduga

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram





SATRAD 216 thomson CSF (now Thales) TRS-2215 , according to google , the radar actually have maximum instrumented range up to 335 Nautical Mile or 620KM+ That's quite impressive .


----------



## V3NOM12

So which one is the correct F-16 OCU or F-16 RI, eventhough from the number its clear already but why this Indomiliter still writing its OCU after eMLU lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

V3NOM12 said:


> So which one is the correct F-16 OCU or F-16 RI, eventhough from the number its clear already but why this Indomiliter still writing its OCU after eMLU lol


it's still not yet the eMLU variant , the eMLU one should already have Bird Slicer IFF above its beak .


----------



## mandala

V3NOM12 said:


> So which one is the correct F-16 OCU or F-16 RI, eventhough from the number its clear already but why this Indomiliter still writing its OCU after eMLU lol


Lol. TS-1640 in the picture is a F-16C. The F-16A/B OCU currently being upgraded with IFF Bird Slicer through the eMLU Program.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Anyway Indomiliter is going downward in its reporting without bothering to check DSCA/FMS announcement or through photos of Indonesian Air Force F-16C/Ds in various website such as Jetphotos or Airliners. Recent photos from those website most of the F-16C/Ds are already equipped with drag chute.

Recent pics of TS-1624, TS-1638 and TS-1641:

https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/9491663
https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/9491662
https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/9510280


----------



## Kansel

Indos said:


> KFX program will start its block 2 variant program in 2021 according to latest Jane Defense News. This new development if it is true will give this project more appeal for export market since it will become a true 5 generation fighter sooner than expected inshaAllah.
> 
> There is maybe chance that KFX Block 1 is only produced in early prototyping phase where the mass production of KFX will use Block 2 variant.
> 
> Here paragraph stating that information:
> 
> "DAPA will launch the KF-X Block 2 programme in 2021, which includes the development of internal weapon bays for the platform. Under F-X Phase 3 South Korea has also elected to acquire 40 Lockheed Martin F-35A conventional take-off and landing (CTOL) variant stealth fighters."
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/92958/mbda-to-integrate-meteor-bvraam-on-rokaf-kf-x


I don't think we'll get the block II variant but i hope we do


----------



## Ruhnama

mandala said:


> Lol. TS-1640 in the picture is a F-16C. The F-16A/B OCU currently being upgraded with IFF Bird Slicer through the eMLU Program.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Anyway Indomiliter is going downward in its reporting without bothering to check DSCA/FMS announcement or through photos of Indonesian Air Force F-16C/Ds in various website such as Jetphotos or Airliners. Recent photos from those website most of the F-16C/Ds are already equipped with drag chute.
> 
> Recent pics of TS-1624, TS-1638 and TS-1641:
> 
> https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/9491663
> https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/9491662
> https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/9510280


Tadinya kami kira juga seperti yang Anda maksud, namun menurut sumber yang bisa dipercaya, ternyata itu F-16 A Block15, boleh jadi itu yang belum di upgrade, sehingga belum ada antena IFF di depan kokpitnya Ciri khas pembeda F-16 A dan C (Block52ID) bisa dilihat pada sisi bagian bawah sayap vertikalnya, dimana F-16 A terlihat lebih “kurus” dan pipih —> 

That is their comment about that. Some poster believe it is f16C/D but admin said have source stated that is f16A


----------



## Raduga

https://www.kemhan.go.id/balitbang/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/PAPARAN-1.-KAPUS-IPTEK-1.pdf

found some interesting article , our mindef actually considering thorium reactor for "Propulsi Alutsista" , it was planned for 2024 that the construction for mini plant reactor was finished . hope everything goes as planned

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Raduga said:


> https://www.kemhan.go.id/balitbang/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/PAPARAN-1.-KAPUS-IPTEK-1.pdf
> 
> found some interesting article , our mindef actually considering thorium reactor for "Propulsi Alutsista" , it was planned for 2024 that the construction for mini plant reactor was finished . hope everything goes as planned



Using molten salt reactor (which is what ThorCon build for Indonesia) for propulsion is borderline *daydreaming*. The miniaturization of the reactor is still far away from practically deployable. Any kind of propulsion application require higher grade fuel in typically PWR (Pressurized Water Reactor) due to their simplicity of operation and size. For example the fuel use in USN naval reactor are typically enriched between 85% - 90% (near weapon grade)


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## mandala

Ruhnama said:


> Tadinya kami kira juga seperti yang Anda maksud, namun menurut sumber yang bisa dipercaya, ternyata itu F-16 A Block15, boleh jadi itu yang belum di upgrade, sehingga belum ada antena IFF di depan kokpitnya Ciri khas pembeda F-16 A dan C (Block52ID) bisa dilihat pada sisi bagian bawah sayap vertikalnya, dimana F-16 A terlihat lebih “kurus” dan pipih —>
> 
> That is their comment about that. Some poster believe it is f16C/D but admin said have source stated that is f16A


"Tadinya kami kira juga seperti yang Anda maksud, namun menurut sumber yang bisa dipercaya, ternyata itu F-16 A Block15, boleh jadi itu yang belum di upgrade, sehingga belum ada antena IFF di depan kokpitnya. *Ciri khas pembeda F-16 A dan C (Block52ID) bisa dilihat pada sisi bagian bawah sayap vertikalnya, dimana F-16 A terlihat lebih “kurus” dan pipih."*

^^^ The Admin is comparing to the vertical fin with drag chute which the F-16C/Ds when the batches arrived are not equipped with any drag chute. A vertical fin with drag chute doesn't mean it is always a F-16A/B OCU. And the Admin saying the F-16A/B might be the one that is not yet upgraded is just pure speculation. Its like the Admin is trying to say that TNI-AU has 2 types of F-16 with the same serial number. The fact is in the serial number TS-1640 which is a F-16C. Why would a F-16A/B that is not been upgraded being fitted with a Sniper ATP Pod?

From previous news the Sniper ATP Pod was intended for the F-16A/B. Don't know why it is being fitted on a F-16C though.

Anyway this is like the KCR-60 missile or no missile saga all over again speculating on a picture. Lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Menhan RI Lakukan Kunjungan Kehormatan Kepada Menhan Jepang*
Minggu, 22 Desember 2019

Ichigaya



,Jepang – Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia H. Prabowo Subianto melakukan kunjungan kehormatan kepada Menteri Pertahanan Jepang H.E. Taro Kono, Jumat (20/12) di kantor Kementerian Pertahanan Jepang, Ichigaya, Tokyo.

Kunjungan ini dalam rangka mempererat dan meningkatkan kerjasama pertahanan Indonesia dan Jepang yang sudah terjalin baik. Tiba di kantor Kemhan Jepang, Menhan RI disambut oleh Menhan Jepang melalui Upacara Jajar Kehormatan.

Sebelumnya, Menhan RI pada kesempatan tersebut berkesepatan meninjau Pantung Jenderal Sudirman yang berada di halaman kompleks kantor Kemhan Jepang.

Keberadaan Patung Jenderal Sudirman tersebut menjadi simbol eratnya hubungan kerjasama Indonesia dan Jepang terutama di bidang pertahanan. Dalam kunjungan ini, selanjutnya Menhan RI dan Menhan Jepang melakukan pertemuan bilateral guna membahas peningkatan kerjasama pertahanan kedua negara yang lebih konkrit dan saling menguntungkan.

Lebih lanjut Menhan RI mengatakan, Jepang merupakan negara yang sangat dekat dan penting bagi Indonesia, karena Jepang telah banyak terlibat dalam pembangunan Indonesia selama ini. “Indonesia sangat berharap kerjasama pertahanan yang lebih riil dimasa yang akan datang, karena Jepang adalah sahabat kuat dan penting bagi Indonesia selama ini”, tutur Menhan RI.

Postur pertahanan Indonesia adalah postur pertahanan defensif yang berdasar kepada pertahanan teritorial. Hal inilah yang mendasari keinginan Indonesia untuk membangun kerjasama pertahanan dengan negara-negara lain di kawasan, termasuk dengan Jepang.

Menhan RI menyampaikan, 20 tahun lalu bertemu dengan Menhan saat itu dan merintis pengiriman Kadet Akademi Militer Indonesia untuk belajar di National Defence Academy (NDA) Jepang. Menhan RI menyampaikan merasa sangat puas, karena para lulusan NDA Jepang telah menunjukkan kinerja yang sangat baik dalam kedinasan di TNI.

Sementara itu, Menhan Jepang menyampaikan keinginannya untuk melanjutkan dan meningkatkan kerjasama pertahanan antara Jepang dengan negara-negara ASEAN, termasuk Indonesia. Jepang ingin mendorong kerjasama praktis seperti latihan bersama, kerjasama peralatan pertahanan dan kerjasama lainnya di bidang pertahanan.

Menhan Jepang menyampaikan, Jepang menghargai kepempimpinan Indonesia dalam memformulasikan pandangan ASEAN dalam konsep Indo Pasifik dan mengungkapkan kemungkinan sinergitas antara Jepang dengan negara-negara ASEAN dalam kesamaan konsep free and open Indo Pasifik dan Asean Outlook.

Jepang juga sangat mengerti bahwa saat ini Indonesia terus berusaha untuk meningkatkan kemampuan dalam disaster response dan memperkuat pertahanan pulau-pulau terluar seperti hanya penguatan pertahanan di Pulau Natuna.

Indonesia



dan Jepang memiliki kesamaan sebagai negara maritim dengan banyak potensi terjadinya bencana alam. Untuk itu, Jepang telah berbagi segala pengalaman dan keahlian di bidang penanggulangan bencana, melalui berbagi program seperti kebijakan, dialog dan kerjasama antar Angkatan Bersenjata kedua negara.

Jepang dan Indonesia telah melaksanakan kerjasama pertahanan khususnya dalam program-program HA/DR (Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Relief) antara lain dengan memulai seminar HA/DR di Jakarta pada bulan November 2019. Program tersebut direncanakan akan dilaksanakan untuk tiga tahun kedepan .

Selain itu pada Bulan Februari 2020, Jepang telah merencanakan mengundang perwira-perwira TNI dalam Seminar di JGSDF Northern Army dalam latihan penanganan bencana khususnya latihan antara JSDF ( The Japan Self-Defense Forces) dengan tentara Amerika Serikat sehingga even ini diharapakan dapat memberi gambaran hal yang bisa dilaksanakan antara TNI dan JSDF dalam penanganan bencana. “Jepang terus berupaya bertukar pikiran untuk mewujudkan kerjasama dengan Indonesia kearah yang lebih konkrit”, ungkap Menhan Jepang.

https://www.kemhan.go.id/2019/12/22/menhan-ri-lakukan-kunjungan-kehormatan-kepada-menhan-jepang.html

Baru ngeh, Pak Sjafrie Sjamsudin dipake lagi ama pak Prabowo di kemenhan, Dia orang yang banyak ngerti soal MEF dan salah satu yang paling aktif di era pak Poernomo sebagai Wamenhan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

mandala said:


> "Tadinya kami kira juga seperti yang Anda maksud, namun menurut sumber yang bisa dipercaya, ternyata itu F-16 A Block15, boleh jadi itu yang belum di upgrade, sehingga belum ada antena IFF di depan kokpitnya. *Ciri khas pembeda F-16 A dan C (Block52ID) bisa dilihat pada sisi bagian bawah sayap vertikalnya, dimana F-16 A terlihat lebih “kurus” dan pipih."*
> 
> ^^^ The Admin is comparing to the vertical fin with drag chute which the F-16C/Ds when the batches arrived are not equipped with any drag chute. A vertical fin with drag chute doesn't mean it is always a F-16A/B OCU. And the Admin saying the F-16A/B might be the one that is not yet upgraded is just pure speculation. Its like the Admin is trying to say that TNI-AU has 2 types of F-16 with the same serial number. The fact is in the serial number TS-1640 which is a F-16C. Why would a F-16A/B that is not been upgraded being fitted with a Sniper ATP Pod?
> 
> From previous news the Sniper ATP Pod was intended for the F-16A/B. Don't know why it is being fitted on a F-16C though.
> 
> Anyway this is like the KCR-60 missile or no missile saga all over again speculating on a picture. Lol.


Because those 6 sniper pod originally intended for 52ID. They are already fitted to carry one. 
Jadi kalau 52id emang dari sononya bisa bawa, ngapain terpaku cuma pasang di A/B eMLU. 
Ini cuma masalah orang yang biasanya kasih info bocoran A1 salah tulis, dan orang2 di internet membesar-besarkan, itu doang...
Jelas2 itu F-16c.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kooppyyy

mandala said:


> "Tadinya kami kira juga seperti yang Anda maksud, namun menurut sumber yang bisa dipercaya, ternyata itu F-16 A Block15, boleh jadi itu yang belum di upgrade, sehingga belum ada antena IFF di depan kokpitnya. *Ciri khas pembeda F-16 A dan C (Block52ID) bisa dilihat pada sisi bagian bawah sayap vertikalnya, dimana F-16 A terlihat lebih “kurus” dan pipih."*
> 
> ^^^ The Admin is comparing to the vertical fin with drag chute which the F-16C/Ds when the batches arrived are not equipped with any drag chute. A vertical fin with drag chute doesn't mean it is always a F-16A/B OCU. And the Admin saying the F-16A/B might be the one that is not yet upgraded is just pure speculation. Its like the Admin is trying to say that TNI-AU has 2 types of F-16 with the same serial number. The fact is in the serial number TS-1640 which is a F-16C. Why would a F-16A/B that is not been upgraded being fitted with a Sniper ATP Pod?
> 
> From previous news the Sniper ATP Pod was intended for the F-16A/B. Don't know why it is being fitted on a F-16C though.
> 
> Anyway this is like the KCR-60 missile or no missile saga all over again speculating on a picture. Lol.


The admin wasn't talking about the drag chute, he's talking about the base of the vertical fin


> Externally, the F-16C is almost identical to the F-16A. The only significant external difference is the introduction on the F-16C of an enlarged triangular base or "island" on the rear fuselage leading up to the vertical fin, with a small blade antenna protruding upward from it. This extra space was originally intended to house the Westinghouse/ITT AN/ALQ-165 ASPJ (Airborne Self-Protection Jammer) that is used on Navy aircraft. The USAFs ASPJ program became mired in controversy in 1989-90, followed by the USAF's withdrawal from the project in January 1990. As a result, the ASPJ was never fitted in USAF F-16s.


Source: http://www.f-16.net/f-16_versions_article5.html

Look at the base of the vertical fin



Spoiler: F-16A TNI-AU











compare with the one on that you linked



Spoiler: F-16C TNI-AU













Ruhnama said:


> Tadinya kami kira juga seperti yang Anda maksud, namun menurut sumber yang bisa dipercaya, ternyata itu F-16 A Block15, boleh jadi itu yang belum di upgrade, sehingga belum ada antena IFF di depan kokpitnya Ciri khas pembeda F-16 A dan C (Block52ID) bisa dilihat pada sisi bagian bawah sayap vertikalnya, dimana F-16 A terlihat lebih “kurus” dan pipih —>
> 
> That is their comment about that. Some poster believe it is f16C/D but admin said have source stated that is f16A


Mungkin kah TS-1640 ini spare F-16A yang di ambil dari AMARG? Bukan dari Peace Bima Sena I. Indonesia dulu kan kabarnya ambil 30 airframe dan 28 engine dari AMARG, 24 airframce di upgrade ke 52RI dan 6 "spare", makanya registrasi F-16 bisa sampai ke digit TS-164x.



> The DSCA says that the modernization would cost an estimated $750 million, including associated equipment, parts, training and logistical support. The deal will also include six additional F-16s that will be used purely for spares, comprising four Block 25s and two Block 15s. These are in addition to the 24 operational F-16s, making a total of 30 aircraft in the deal, while the package will also include refurbish of 28 engines, including four spares.


 https://airforcesmonthly.keypublish...sia-nears-acquisition-of-24-f-16cd-block-25s/



Nike said:


> *Menhan RI Lakukan Kunjungan Kehormatan Kepada Menhan Jepang*
> Minggu, 22 Desember 2019
> 
> Ichigaya
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jepang – Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia H. Prabowo Subianto melakukan kunjungan kehormatan kepada Menteri Pertahanan Jepang H.E. Taro Kono, Jumat (20/12) di kantor Kementerian Pertahanan Jepang, Ichigaya, Tokyo.
> 
> Kunjungan ini dalam rangka mempererat dan meningkatkan kerjasama pertahanan Indonesia dan Jepang yang sudah terjalin baik. Tiba di kantor Kemhan Jepang, Menhan RI disambut oleh Menhan Jepang melalui Upacara Jajar Kehormatan.
> 
> Sebelumnya, Menhan RI pada kesempatan tersebut berkesepatan meninjau Pantung Jenderal Sudirman yang berada di halaman kompleks kantor Kemhan Jepang.
> 
> Keberadaan Patung Jenderal Sudirman tersebut menjadi simbol eratnya hubungan kerjasama Indonesia dan Jepang terutama di bidang pertahanan. Dalam kunjungan ini, selanjutnya Menhan RI dan Menhan Jepang melakukan pertemuan bilateral guna membahas peningkatan kerjasama pertahanan kedua negara yang lebih konkrit dan saling menguntungkan.
> 
> Lebih lanjut Menhan RI mengatakan, Jepang merupakan negara yang sangat dekat dan penting bagi Indonesia, karena Jepang telah banyak terlibat dalam pembangunan Indonesia selama ini. “Indonesia sangat berharap kerjasama pertahanan yang lebih riil dimasa yang akan datang, karena Jepang adalah sahabat kuat dan penting bagi Indonesia selama ini”, tutur Menhan RI.
> 
> Postur pertahanan Indonesia adalah postur pertahanan defensif yang berdasar kepada pertahanan teritorial. Hal inilah yang mendasari keinginan Indonesia untuk membangun kerjasama pertahanan dengan negara-negara lain di kawasan, termasuk dengan Jepang.
> 
> Menhan RI menyampaikan, 20 tahun lalu bertemu dengan Menhan saat itu dan merintis pengiriman Kadet Akademi Militer Indonesia untuk belajar di National Defence Academy (NDA) Jepang. Menhan RI menyampaikan merasa sangat puas, karena para lulusan NDA Jepang telah menunjukkan kinerja yang sangat baik dalam kedinasan di TNI.
> 
> Sementara itu, Menhan Jepang menyampaikan keinginannya untuk melanjutkan dan meningkatkan kerjasama pertahanan antara Jepang dengan negara-negara ASEAN, termasuk Indonesia. Jepang ingin mendorong kerjasama praktis seperti latihan bersama, kerjasama peralatan pertahanan dan kerjasama lainnya di bidang pertahanan.
> 
> Menhan Jepang menyampaikan, Jepang menghargai kepempimpinan Indonesia dalam memformulasikan pandangan ASEAN dalam konsep Indo Pasifik dan mengungkapkan kemungkinan sinergitas antara Jepang dengan negara-negara ASEAN dalam kesamaan konsep free and open Indo Pasifik dan Asean Outlook.
> 
> Jepang juga sangat mengerti bahwa saat ini Indonesia terus berusaha untuk meningkatkan kemampuan dalam disaster response dan memperkuat pertahanan pulau-pulau terluar seperti hanya penguatan pertahanan di Pulau Natuna.
> 
> Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> dan Jepang memiliki kesamaan sebagai negara maritim dengan banyak potensi terjadinya bencana alam. Untuk itu, Jepang telah berbagi segala pengalaman dan keahlian di bidang penanggulangan bencana, melalui berbagi program seperti kebijakan, dialog dan kerjasama antar Angkatan Bersenjata kedua negara.
> 
> Jepang dan Indonesia telah melaksanakan kerjasama pertahanan khususnya dalam program-program HA/DR (Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Relief) antara lain dengan memulai seminar HA/DR di Jakarta pada bulan November 2019. Program tersebut direncanakan akan dilaksanakan untuk tiga tahun kedepan .
> 
> Selain itu pada Bulan Februari 2020, Jepang telah merencanakan mengundang perwira-perwira TNI dalam Seminar di JGSDF Northern Army dalam latihan penanganan bencana khususnya latihan antara JSDF ( The Japan Self-Defense Forces) dengan tentara Amerika Serikat sehingga even ini diharapakan dapat memberi gambaran hal yang bisa dilaksanakan antara TNI dan JSDF dalam penanganan bencana. “Jepang terus berupaya bertukar pikiran untuk mewujudkan kerjasama dengan Indonesia kearah yang lebih konkrit”, ungkap Menhan Jepang.
> 
> https://www.kemhan.go.id/2019/12/22/menhan-ri-lakukan-kunjungan-kehormatan-kepada-menhan-jepang.html
> 
> Baru ngeh, Pak Sjafrie Sjamsudin dipake lagi ama pak Prabowo di kemenhan, Dia orang yang banyak ngerti soal MEF dan salah satu yang paling aktif di era pak Poernomo sebagai Wamenhan.


Wah welcome back pak SS! Semoga bisa tambah lancar progress MEF dengan adanya beliau


----------



## Ruhnama

kooppyyy said:


> Mungkin kah TS-1640 ini spare F-16A yang di ambil dari AMARG? Bukan dari Peace Bima Sena I. Indonesia dulu kan kabarnya ambil 30 airframe dan 28 engine dari AMARG, 24 airframce di upgrade ke 52RI dan 6 "spare", makanya registrasi F-16 bisa sampai ke digit TS-164x.



Sorry, jd mskdnya ada 2 pesawat dgb nomer 1640? Sori agak lag ga nyanbung soal ini wkkwkwk


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram




        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Raduga

holy shit , enlarged tankboat with Kongsberg NSM AShM could actually become houbei class v2.0 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

process production RHAN 122


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> process production RHAN 122


are they still handcrafted ? litbang really need to provide them with CNC Machinery , for persistent and accurate product quality .


----------



## kooppyyy

Ruhnama said:


> Sorry, jd mskdnya ada 2 pesawat dgb nomer 1640? Sori agak lag ga nyanbung soal ini wkkwkwk


wkwkwkw tenang boss ku, di sini memang tempat sama2 bingung. Jadi maksudnya, apakah ada kemungkinan 1640 itu memang F-16 seri A? Bukan F-16C, karena memang ada 2 seri A yang di ambil dari AMARG, yang 28 lagi block 25, yang 24 lalu di up grade ke Block 52RI. Mungkin sebenarnya kita tuh punya F-16 42 unit, 12 unit dari Peace Bima Sena I, 30 unit Peace Bima Sena II, di kurang 3 (atau 4?) yang jatuh/rusak.



Raduga said:


> holy shit , enlarged tankboat with Kongsberg NSM AShM could actually become houbei class v2.0 .


This is made more sense than the gun. IF what they really want is a coastal fire support platform then they should go with indirect/direct firing capable mortar system like Nemo.



Raduga said:


> are they still handcrafted ? litbang really need to provide them with CNC Machinery , for persistent and accurate product quality .


Ideally, but I doubt it at this stage. Didn't someone posted in here before the quote from the project manager that this project is underfunded?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

kooppyyy said:


> This is made more sense than the gun. IF what they really want is a coastal fire support platform then they should go with indirect/direct firing capable mortar system like Nemo.



if this thing going to be produced , they should bear the KRI name of the previous Komar class fleet .


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> are they still handcrafted ? litbang really need to provide them with CNC Machinery , for persistent and accurate product quality .



Not, Delima jaya is heavily equipped with machinary and their line production is large and automated. 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> holy shit , enlarged tankboat with Kongsberg NSM AShM could actually become houbei class v2.0 .


Tankboat with NSM, meanwhile our corvettes and frigates only equipped with exocet. 
A surprise to be sure but a welcome one.

Klewang v2 should carry NSM.


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> holy shit , enlarged tankboat with Kongsberg NSM AShM could actually become houbei class v2.0 .


From every AShM we have in our inventory,they decide to advertise it with NSM? Quite a riddle right there.


----------



## GraveDigger388

jek_sperrow said:


> Tankboat with NSM, meanwhile our corvettes and frigates only equipped with exocet.
> A surprise to be sure but a welcome one.
> 
> Klewang v2 should carry NSM.


Klewang V2 should carry itself to procurement, first.


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> holy shit , enlarged tankboat with Kongsberg NSM AShM could actually become houbei class v2.0 .


Omina omina omina

Can we have or acquire NSM/JSM? I see this missile have many capability better than exocet. As this missile is newly designed


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> Omina omina omina
> 
> Can we have or acquire NSM/JSM? I see this missile have many capability better than exocet. As this missile is newly designed


the latest exocet block IIIc would have the same capabilty as the NSM .


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> the latest exocet block IIIc would have the same capabilty as the NSM .


But french going to replace their exocet anyway,no reason to replace ours too¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Kansel

*Indonesia grows muscles as arms manufacturer*




Ghina Ghaliya
The Jakarta Post

PREMIUM
Jakarta / Sun, December 22, 2019 / 04:24 pm


State-owned weapons maker PT Pindad workers prepare the Harimau medium tank during the Indo Defense Expo 2018 at the Jakarta International Expo in Kemayoran, Central Jakarta. (The Jakarta Post/Dhoni Setiawan)
While modernizing its weaponry system, the country’s defense industry has become a competitive producer of weapons and military vehicles, as seen in the surge of exports. 

Statistics Indonesia (BPS) recorded growth in defense equipment exports in January-September, an increase of 500 percent to US$ 479,500 from the same period in 2018. The main export destinations for weapons and ammunition were South Africa, Belgium and Japan.

The country also exports combat vehicles to various countries, recording an increase of 38 percent to US$ 1.07 billion during the first nine months of the year. The main destinations for the combat vehicles were the Philippines, Vietnam and Thailand.

In his first two months serving as defense minister, Prabowo Subianto has toured countries and received visits from his counterparts, during which he has actively marketed Indonesian defense equipment.

The minister's spokesperson, Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak, said the ministry had secured new purchase deals for state-owned weapons manufacturer PT Pindad from several countries following Prabowo’s round of meetings.

“Laos, Ghana and the United Arab Emirates are thinking about purchasing more defense equipment from Pindad,” he told _The Jakarta Post _on Friday.

Pindad corporate secretary Tuning Rudyati confirmed the aforementioned countries had expressed interest in purchasing defense equipment from Indonesia.

“They are mostly interested in buying SS2 [long-barreled weapons] and vehicles, both panzers [big tanks] and medium tanks,” Tuning told the _Post._

With the UAE, according to Dahnil, the government has agreed to jointly produce weapons and tank boats. Pindad will partner with Caracal International, the country’s leading arms producer. The company has a portfolio that includes the technologically advanced 9mm striker-fired combat pistol, and three modular sniper rifles.

Pindad will also work together with Abu Dhabi’s Al Seer Marine Technologies to produce tank boats. The company specializes in developing tailored unmanned surface vessels.

Indonesia has prioritized defense in the past decade. The Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI) recorded that Indonesia was the country with the second-largest military expenditure in Southeast Asia in 2018, spending $7.44 billion, 0.7 percent of its GDP. It only came second to Singapore, which had spent $10.84 billion, 4.9 percent of its GDP. 

Worldwide, Indonesia ranks at 26th, with the United States topping the chart with $649 billion, 3.2 percent of its GDP. 


In President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo’s first term, however, the government missed the target of its weaponry modernization program, the Minimum Essential Force, in which it reached 62.8 percent of implementation, far behind the targeted 72 percent.

Aside from the setbacks, the government has improved the defense industry through several bilateral agreements to produce weaponry. Among the strategic partnerships is with South Korea to develop the KF-X jet fighter, which is designed to be a cheaper alternative to the American-made F-35.

International relations experts have praised Prabowo’s move, saying that it is a great way to start defense diplomacy for Jokowi’s second term.

Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI) senior international relations researcher Dewi Fortuna Anwar said defense equipment exports would level up Indonesia’s position among other countries.

She argued that the considerable warm welcome from other countries indicated that they had started to increase their trust in defense system products from Indonesia, which in return, would also benefit the country since it could ask them for help in case of a threat that could harm its sovereignty.

“There are at least two things that Indonesia will gain from exporting defense equipment: they [the partnering countries] will have acknowledged that Indonesia produces high-quality defense equipment and they will also see Indonesia as their friend,” Dewi told the _Post _on Sunday.

She also believed Indonesia could easily sell defense equipment since it had less geopolitical influence than other countries with more sophisticated defense systems, such as the US and Russia.

Dewi said when countries purchased weapons from Russia or the US, it could be perceived as them wanting to show an alliance with either of those countries, therefore purchasing weapons from Indonesia would be a neutral decision for them.

“It’s a good step for the government toward 2045, when our country is projected to become one of five countries with the biggest GDPs in the world, while at the same time is respected for having such high quality defense equipment,” said Hikmahanto Juwana, an international law expert at the University of Indonesia (UI).

He said Indonesia would still face fierce competition from countries that had long provided arms and weapons to other countries, such as the US and Russia, while expanding its defense exports.

Prabowo visited Malaysia, Thailand, Turkey, China and Japan during his first round of trips as defense minister.

Prabowo met with President Recep Tayyip Erdogan in Turkey and discussed potential cooperation, including in enhancing the capabilities of defense equipment, as well as the education and training of military personnel. The two countries have agreed to produce medium-sized tanks together. The tanks are expected to enter production in 2020.

In China, Prabowo discussed the development of defense technology with the deputy director general of the National Institute for Science, Technology and National Defense Industry, Xu Zhanbin, and a number of strategic state-owned enterprises in China's strategic industries, including China Precision Machinery Import-Export Corporation, Norinco and China Electronics Technology Group Corp. (glh)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2019/12/22/indonesia-grows-muscles-as-arms-manufacturer.html


----------



## Nike

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=727054571035894

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nike said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=727054571035894


Let's just standardize Chiron.


----------



## Raduga

HellFireIndo said:


> Let's just standardize Chiron.


and its going even more clearer that K30 Biho is probably going to be our next SPAA .


----------



## Nike

*Puspenerbal Mendapatkan 5 Pesawat Latih Piper Archer Dx PA-28-181*

23 Desember 2019





Pesawat Latih Piper Archer (photo : Puspenrbal)

*Pesawat Latih Piper Archer Sap Membantu Puspenerbal Mencetak Prajurit Penerbang yang Handal*

Penghormatan militer mengawali kedatangan 5 Pesawat Latih Piper Archer Dx PA-28-181 buatan Florida USA yang telah hadir dijajaran Puspenerbal pada Jum'at tanggal 20 Desember 2019 di Apron Base Ops Lanudal Juanda, kebutuhan akan pesawat latih sangat diperlukan sebagai bagian dari sub system pembangunan Sistem senjata Armada Terpadu (SSAT).

Sebelumnya Puspenerbal mengirimkan 5 Pilot Dan 6 teknisi untuk mendapatkan pelatihan di Fasilitas Legacy Training, Vero Beach, Florida, USA sebagai bekal dalam mengawaki pesawat latih Piper tersebut. Sehingga akan meningkatkan profesionalisme para Penerbang TNI AL dalam mengemban tugas yang lebih kompleks di masa mendatang khususnya untuk mendukung tugas pokok Puspernerbal dalam menjamin tegaknya Kedaulatan Negara di laut dan menjaga keutuhan wilayah serta melindungi kepentingan di laut Yurisdiksi Nasional.




Pesawat Piper Archer banyak dipakai oleh Sekolah Penerbangan (photo : Galih Mahastra)

Pesawat baru ini akan di operasional di Skuadron 200 Wing Udara 2 guna untuk mendukung terciptanya generasi baru prajurit – prajurit Penerbang TNI AL yang handal dan professional.

Acara dilaksanakan dengan prosesi penerimaan water salute (Penyiraman Air) ke pesawat latih dan dilanjutkan penyerahan secara simbolis dan penandatanganan dari Aslog Kasal Laksda TNI Moelyanto, M.Si (Han) kepada Komandan Puspernerbal yang diwakili oleh Wadan Puspernerbal Kolonel Laut (P) Sisyani Jaffar. Acara dilanjutkan dengan prosesi Penyiraman air bunga ke moncong dan ke kedua Wing pesawat latih oleh Aslog Kasal, dilanjutkan penyiraman oleh Pangarmada II Laksda TNI Heru Kusmanto sampai dengan penyiraman air bunga oleh Wadan Puspernerbal.

Turut hadir dalam kegiatan tersebut Inspektorat Jenderal Angkatan Laut Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (Irjenal Kasal) Laksamana Muda TNI Suselo, Komandan Brigif Mar 2 Sidoarjo beserta pejabat TNI-AL lainnya.

(Puspenerbal)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> *Puspenerbal Mendapatkan 5 Pesawat Latih Piper Archer Dx PA-28-181*
> 
> 23 Desember 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesawat Latih Piper Archer (photo : Puspenrbal)
> 
> *Pesawat Latih Piper Archer Sap Membantu Puspenerbal Mencetak Prajurit Penerbang yang Handal*
> 
> Penghormatan militer mengawali kedatangan 5 Pesawat Latih Piper Archer Dx PA-28-181 buatan Florida USA yang telah hadir dijajaran Puspenerbal pada Jum'at tanggal 20 Desember 2019 di Apron Base Ops Lanudal Juanda, kebutuhan akan pesawat latih sangat diperlukan sebagai bagian dari sub system pembangunan Sistem senjata Armada Terpadu (SSAT).
> 
> Sebelumnya Puspenerbal mengirimkan 5 Pilot Dan 6 teknisi untuk mendapatkan pelatihan di Fasilitas Legacy Training, Vero Beach, Florida, USA sebagai bekal dalam mengawaki pesawat latih Piper tersebut. Sehingga akan meningkatkan profesionalisme para Penerbang TNI AL dalam mengemban tugas yang lebih kompleks di masa mendatang khususnya untuk mendukung tugas pokok Puspernerbal dalam menjamin tegaknya Kedaulatan Negara di laut dan menjaga keutuhan wilayah serta melindungi kepentingan di laut Yurisdiksi Nasional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesawat Piper Archer banyak dipakai oleh Sekolah Penerbangan (photo : Galih Mahastra)
> 
> Pesawat baru ini akan di operasional di Skuadron 200 Wing Udara 2 guna untuk mendukung terciptanya generasi baru prajurit – prajurit Penerbang TNI AL yang handal dan professional.
> 
> Acara dilaksanakan dengan prosesi penerimaan water salute (Penyiraman Air) ke pesawat latih dan dilanjutkan penyerahan secara simbolis dan penandatanganan dari Aslog Kasal Laksda TNI Moelyanto, M.Si (Han) kepada Komandan Puspernerbal yang diwakili oleh Wadan Puspernerbal Kolonel Laut (P) Sisyani Jaffar. Acara dilanjutkan dengan prosesi Penyiraman air bunga ke moncong dan ke kedua Wing pesawat latih oleh Aslog Kasal, dilanjutkan penyiraman oleh Pangarmada II Laksda TNI Heru Kusmanto sampai dengan penyiraman air bunga oleh Wadan Puspernerbal.
> 
> Turut hadir dalam kegiatan tersebut Inspektorat Jenderal Angkatan Laut Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (Irjenal Kasal) Laksamana Muda TNI Suselo, Komandan Brigif Mar 2 Sidoarjo beserta pejabat TNI-AL lainnya.
> 
> (Puspenerbal)


I never heard of this procurement before,another secret deal again i guess eh?


----------



## Nike

piper archer dx

The Archer DX is Piper’s newest generation of aircraft for today’s pilot. Unparalleled fuel efficiency and superior operating economics offer the freedom of flight with less expenditure. A Centurion 2.0S diesel engine and advanced Garmin avionics suite ensure reliability in this contemporary aircraft.

With 15% less acquisition costs*, the Archer DX offers a compelling argument in the current economy. Piper continues to evolve to meet the modern pilot’s needs, while promoting the most fundamental legacy and maintaining the original intent: A passion for flying.















Kansel said:


> I never heard of this procurement before,another secret deal again i guess eh?




Hardly worthy to mention, this aircraft is only around 400,000-420,000 US dollar per piece with total procurement should not more than 3,000,000 US dollar. This lyoming diesel engine powered aircraft with power output around 180 hp is very cheap


----------



## Nike

Training yuk



        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

*Turkey Launches Submarine With Air-Independent Propulsion*

Our Bureau
11:59 AM, December 23, 2019






Type 214 submarine launch from Turkey

Turkey’s first home-made Type 214-class submarine ‘TCG Piri Reis’ entered water on Sunday in the northwestern province of Kocaeli district.

TCG Piri Reis, the first vessel of Turkey’s New Type Submarine Project, is planned to start operating in 2020 followed by 5 more vessels delivered to the Turkish Navy, local media reported.

“As of 2020, a submarine will go into service each year. By 2027, all six of our submarines will be at our seas for service,” President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said at the ceremony. “Our aim is to promptly actualize our national submarine project.”

The Type 214 class vessels are regarded as a first for the Turkish Navy due to its air-independent propulsion technology made possible by fuel cell technology. The vessels also can deploy heavyweight torpedoes and anti-ship missiles and lay mines against targets, both at sea and on the ground, Turkish media reported.

Apart from Piri Reis, five more vessels of the project are expected to hit the seas by 2027. As Piri Reis was deployed to the sea, the project’s second submarine Hızırreis’ outfitting and two vessels’ hull production phases are ongoing.

“With the policies our country follows, we seek establishment of rights, which have been delayed. The works we carry out in the eastern Mediterranean, Syria and Libya are in this context,” Erdogan said adding, “If we give up on the process we started with Turkish Cyprus and Libya, they will not let a seashore to even cast a fishing line,” the president said as quoted by Hurriet Daily News.

In 2015, Golcuk Naval Shipyard commenced a 10 year programme to build 6 Type 214, locally know as, Reis class submarines with technology from Thyssenkrupp Marine Systems of Germany.

The type 214-class submarines feature single-hull, one-compartment design and driven by air-independent propulsion based on the proven HDW fuel cell. Increased diving depths and a modular weapon and sensor mix equip them to undertake missions such as littoral water operations to ocean-going patrols including anti-surface ship and anti-submarine operations, ISR tasks, and special forces operations.

*Turkey has started talks with Indonesia to export the submarines which is evaluating a similar offer from Daewoo of South Korea which is offering an earlier version of the Type 214, the Type 212A to the Indonesian Navy.
*
https://www.defenseworld.net/news/2..._with_Air_independent_Propulsion#.XgFZc2gxU0M


----------



## mandala

Cmiiw the only operators of Type 212 Submarine are Germany and Italy. Don't think DSME have the license to produce the Type 212 as the ROKN itself is not operating any Type 212.


----------



## Raduga

mandala said:


> Cmiiw the only operators of Type 212 Submarine are Germany and Italy. Don't think DSME have the license to produce the Type 212 as the ROKN itself is not operating any Type 212.


Because type 212 is really a "special" sub , german didn't sell it either , there's also another one , the israeli dolphin was also based on 212 , DSME is more likely to offer their changbogo 2 alias DSME 2000 .






mandala said:


> *Turkey Launches Submarine With Air-Independent Propulsion*
> 
> Our Bureau
> 11:59 AM, December 23, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type 214 submarine launch from Turkey
> 
> Turkey’s first home-made Type 214-class submarine ‘TCG Piri Reis’ entered water on Sunday in the northwestern province of Kocaeli district.
> 
> TCG Piri Reis, the first vessel of Turkey’s New Type Submarine Project, is planned to start operating in 2020 followed by 5 more vessels delivered to the Turkish Navy, local media reported.
> 
> “As of 2020, a submarine will go into service each year. By 2027, all six of our submarines will be at our seas for service,” President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said at the ceremony. “Our aim is to promptly actualize our national submarine project.”
> 
> The Type 214 class vessels are regarded as a first for the Turkish Navy due to its air-independent propulsion technology made possible by fuel cell technology. The vessels also can deploy heavyweight torpedoes and anti-ship missiles and lay mines against targets, both at sea and on the ground, Turkish media reported.
> 
> Apart from Piri Reis, five more vessels of the project are expected to hit the seas by 2027. As Piri Reis was deployed to the sea, the project’s second submarine Hızırreis’ outfitting and two vessels’ hull production phases are ongoing.
> 
> “With the policies our country follows, we seek establishment of rights, which have been delayed. The works we carry out in the eastern Mediterranean, Syria and Libya are in this context,” Erdogan said adding, “If we give up on the process we started with Turkish Cyprus and Libya, they will not let a seashore to even cast a fishing line,” the president said as quoted by Hurriet Daily News.
> 
> In 2015, Golcuk Naval Shipyard commenced a 10 year programme to build 6 Type 214, locally know as, Reis class submarines with technology from Thyssenkrupp Marine Systems of Germany.
> 
> The type 214-class submarines feature single-hull, one-compartment design and driven by air-independent propulsion based on the proven HDW fuel cell. Increased diving depths and a modular weapon and sensor mix equip them to undertake missions such as littoral water operations to ocean-going patrols including anti-surface ship and anti-submarine operations, ISR tasks, and special forces operations.
> 
> *Turkey has started talks with Indonesia to export the submarines which is evaluating a similar offer from Daewoo of South Korea which is offering an earlier version of the Type 214, the Type 212A to the Indonesian Navy.
> *
> https://www.defenseworld.net/news/2..._with_Air_independent_Propulsion#.XgFZc2gxU0M



TNI also should look to the Type 216 that failed on australian submarine tender .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

So I heard AFP got hold of some of our products in their parade some times ago??


----------



## mandala

GraveDigger388 said:


> So I heard AFP got hold of some of our products in their parade some times ago??


Not for parade but on display during AFP Anniversary. Both products to undergo trials in the Philippine.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206864060613971973

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> But french going to replace their exocet anyway,no reason to replace ours too¯\_(ツ)_/¯


What is their repalacer a new missile 9r maybe bases on their cruise missilie


Raduga said:


> and its going even more clearer that K30 Biho is probably going to be our next SPAA .


And K Sam for medsam
Suitable for ruskies lover anf korean lover wkekkeke


How much mmwt protype ? This is Indonesia prototype that repainted with new paint?


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> *Puspenerbal Mendapatkan 5 Pesawat Latih Piper Archer Dx PA-28-181*
> 
> 23 Desember 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesawat Latih Piper Archer (photo : Puspenrbal)
> 
> *Pesawat Latih Piper Archer Sap Membantu Puspenerbal Mencetak Prajurit Penerbang yang Handal*
> 
> Penghormatan militer mengawali kedatangan 5 Pesawat Latih Piper Archer Dx PA-28-181 buatan Florida USA yang telah hadir dijajaran Puspenerbal pada Jum'at tanggal 20 Desember 2019 di Apron Base Ops Lanudal Juanda, kebutuhan akan pesawat latih sangat diperlukan sebagai bagian dari sub system pembangunan Sistem senjata Armada Terpadu (SSAT).
> 
> Sebelumnya Puspenerbal mengirimkan 5 Pilot Dan 6 teknisi untuk mendapatkan pelatihan di Fasilitas Legacy Training, Vero Beach, Florida, USA sebagai bekal dalam mengawaki pesawat latih Piper tersebut. Sehingga akan meningkatkan profesionalisme para Penerbang TNI AL dalam mengemban tugas yang lebih kompleks di masa mendatang khususnya untuk mendukung tugas pokok Puspernerbal dalam menjamin tegaknya Kedaulatan Negara di laut dan menjaga keutuhan wilayah serta melindungi kepentingan di laut Yurisdiksi Nasional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesawat Piper Archer banyak dipakai oleh Sekolah Penerbangan (photo : Galih Mahastra)
> 
> Pesawat baru ini akan di operasional di Skuadron 200 Wing Udara 2 guna untuk mendukung terciptanya generasi baru prajurit – prajurit Penerbang TNI AL yang handal dan professional.
> 
> Acara dilaksanakan dengan prosesi penerimaan water salute (Penyiraman Air) ke pesawat latih dan dilanjutkan penyerahan secara simbolis dan penandatanganan dari Aslog Kasal Laksda TNI Moelyanto, M.Si (Han) kepada Komandan Puspernerbal yang diwakili oleh Wadan Puspernerbal Kolonel Laut (P) Sisyani Jaffar. Acara dilanjutkan dengan prosesi Penyiraman air bunga ke moncong dan ke kedua Wing pesawat latih oleh Aslog Kasal, dilanjutkan penyiraman oleh Pangarmada II Laksda TNI Heru Kusmanto sampai dengan penyiraman air bunga oleh Wadan Puspernerbal.
> 
> Turut hadir dalam kegiatan tersebut Inspektorat Jenderal Angkatan Laut Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (Irjenal Kasal) Laksamana Muda TNI Suselo, Komandan Brigif Mar 2 Sidoarjo beserta pejabat TNI-AL lainnya.
> 
> (Puspenerbal)


is this going to completely replace the beechcraft bonanza ?


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> What is their repalacer a new missile 9r maybe bases on their cruise missilie


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perseus_(missile)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208594192030679042

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209315847816318976
I hope KN tanjung datu got weaponized really soon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

mandala said:


> Not for parade but on display during AFP Anniversary. Both products to undergo trials in the Philippine.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206864060613971973


Cool. Hope their intention doesn't stop at only displaying.


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

a hero from Philippine Army had fallen during rescue operation of Indonesian hostage in Southern Philippine 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209056788974170112
RIP soldier

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## V3NOM12

Raduga said:


> is this going to completely replace the beechcraft bonanza ?


But Bonanza still newly added for Penerbal right?


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208594192030679042
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209315847816318976
> I hope KN tanjung datu got weaponized really soon


kn tanjung datu can't really patrol by herself, where is the other 3 new 80 metre OPV ? , they should patrol together .


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> a hero from Philippine Army had fallen during rescue operation of Indonesian hostage in Southern Philippine
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209056788974170112
> RIP soldier


Wait, if they were "released", why 2 personal died?


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> Wait, if they were "released", why 2 personal died?


release by force , hostage rescue situation .

and the hostage were fishermen , need to do more extensive patrol or atleast coast guard / navy shall accompany our fishermen on northern sulawesi coast / celebes sea while they were fishing .


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> kn tanjung datu can't really patrol by herself, where is the other 3 new 80 metre OPV ? , they should patrol together .


What more riddles me, why Malay don't send their CG too? It's really close to their territory tho real ask not trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> release by force , hostage rescue situation .
> 
> and the hostage were fishermen , need to do more extensive patrol or atleast coast guard / navy shall accompany our fishermen on northern sulawesi coast / celebes sea while they were fishing .



The hero had lost his brother during Marawi siege and now he give the ultimate sacrifice for the country 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209038456673964032

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ruhnama

Just curious and not trolling are Indonesia sent some team or doing any "kegiatan/kerjaan" in this ops?


----------



## GraveDigger388

Ruhnama said:


> Just curious and not trolling are Indonesia sent some team or doing any "kegiatan/kerjaan" in this ops?


Most likely it was in Phil's ground and they decided to take it upon themselves


----------



## Ruhnama

GraveDigger388 said:


> Most likely it was in Phil's ground and they decided to take it upon themselves


And negotiation also by PAF?

Likely BAKAMLA now unjuk gigi in this stage to show to Indonesia and world that they are IDNCG


----------



## Kansel

OOT,but this is really2 a bruh moment, any words for this?

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## striver44

mandala said:


> *Turkey Launches Submarine With Air-Independent Propulsion*
> 
> Our Bureau
> 11:59 AM, December 23, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type 214 submarine launch from Turkey
> 
> Turkey’s first home-made Type 214-class submarine ‘TCG Piri Reis’ entered water on Sunday in the northwestern province of Kocaeli district.
> 
> TCG Piri Reis, the first vessel of Turkey’s New Type Submarine Project, is planned to start operating in 2020 followed by 5 more vessels delivered to the Turkish Navy, local media reported.
> 
> “As of 2020, a submarine will go into service each year. By 2027, all six of our submarines will be at our seas for service,” President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said at the ceremony. “Our aim is to promptly actualize our national submarine project.”
> 
> The Type 214 class vessels are regarded as a first for the Turkish Navy due to its air-independent propulsion technology made possible by fuel cell technology. The vessels also can deploy heavyweight torpedoes and anti-ship missiles and lay mines against targets, both at sea and on the ground, Turkish media reported.
> 
> Apart from Piri Reis, five more vessels of the project are expected to hit the seas by 2027. As Piri Reis was deployed to the sea, the project’s second submarine Hızırreis’ outfitting and two vessels’ hull production phases are ongoing.
> 
> “With the policies our country follows, we seek establishment of rights, which have been delayed. The works we carry out in the eastern Mediterranean, Syria and Libya are in this context,” Erdogan said adding, “If we give up on the process we started with Turkish Cyprus and Libya, they will not let a seashore to even cast a fishing line,” the president said as quoted by Hurriet Daily News.
> 
> In 2015, Golcuk Naval Shipyard commenced a 10 year programme to build 6 Type 214, locally know as, Reis class submarines with technology from Thyssenkrupp Marine Systems of Germany.
> 
> The type 214-class submarines feature single-hull, one-compartment design and driven by air-independent propulsion based on the proven HDW fuel cell. Increased diving depths and a modular weapon and sensor mix equip them to undertake missions such as littoral water operations to ocean-going patrols including anti-surface ship and anti-submarine operations, ISR tasks, and special forces operations.
> 
> *Turkey has started talks with Indonesia to export the submarines which is evaluating a similar offer from Daewoo of South Korea which is offering an earlier version of the Type 214, the Type 212A to the Indonesian Navy.
> *
> https://www.defenseworld.net/news/2..._with_Air_independent_Propulsion#.XgFZc2gxU0M


Once the budget allows we should go for the best and newest platform such as the A26 or even diesel electric variants of the DCNS barracuda. Tni always limited itself to a proven design and generally avoided newer more revolutionary design.


----------



## Ruhnama

striver44 said:


> Once the budget allows we should go for the best and newest platform such as the A26 or even diesel electric variants of the DCNS barracuda. Tni always limited itself to a proven design and generally avoided newer more revolutionary design.


Menunggu cap battle proven. That is if we procire somethings we wait are this weapon battle proven or not. Like we buy exocet etc
Are sweden has offered us their submarine?

Betel prupen de best


----------



## mandala

Ruhnama said:


> Menunggu cap battle proven. That is if we procire somethings we wait are this weapon battle proven or not. Like we buy exocet etc
> *Are sweden has offered us their submarine?*
> 
> Betel prupen de best


Yes they have offered us the A26 Submarine.

02 September 2017, 08:15 WIB

*Kapal Selam Hantu untuk Indonesia*

Gurit Ady Suryo | Teknologi





Ilustrasi

KAPAL selam telah menjadi alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) yang penting, terutama bagi negara maritim seperti Indonesia.

Perkembangan teknologi kapal selam pun tidak kalah dengan teknologi pesawat tempur yang memiliki jelajah dan kecepatan tinggi serta sulit dilacak.

Seperti tidak ingin ketinggalan, pemerintah melalui Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BBPT) mulai menjajaki kerja sama dengan industri pertahanan Swedia, Saab.

Perusahaan itu telah 100 tahun mendesain, mengembangkan, dan memproduksi kapal-kapal perang.

Salah satu pengembangan anyar mereka ialah program kapal selam modern, A26.

Teknologi kapal selam terbaru ini memiliki kemampuan tinggal di kedalaman laut dalam waktu lama.

Saab telah bersepakat dengan Indonesia untuk melakukan alih teknologi kapal selam tersebut.

Vice President Head of Saab Indonesia, Anders Dahl, menjelaskan, meski A26 bukan tergolong kapal selam nuklir, teknologinya diklaim sebagai kapal selam siluman bertenaga diesel listrik yang paling maju di dunia.

"Kapal selam A26 punya sistem Kockums Stirling AIP (Air-Independent Propulsion) dan teknologi stealth terbaru yang diberi nama Ghost (Genuine Holistic Stealth). Ini yang membuatnya nyaris tidak terdeteksi saat di bawah air," kata Dahl.

Dalam berita yang dipublikasikan laman BPPT pada Kamis (31/8), Chief Engineer BPPT, Mohamad Dahsyat, menjelaskan Kapal Selam A26 Kelas Gotland milik Swedia sangat cocok dipakai di Indonesia.

Hal itu disebabkan kapal selam buatan Saab AB memiliki teknologi stirling, yakni menggunakan oksigen cair dan bahan bakar simpanan untuk menghasilkan energi di dalam air.

Teknologi ini membuat A26 mampu bergerak dalam air tanpa muncul ke permukaan hingga 18 hari.

"Dari sisi teknologi sangat cocok, baik digunakan di laut dangkal maupun dalam," kata Dahsyat.

Jika dapat diwujudkan, kapal selam tersebut tentunya akan sangat bermanfaat bagi Indonesia yang saat ini baru memiliki tiga kapal selam. Ketiganya KRI Cakra, Nenggala, dan Nagapasa.

Nagapasa merupakan kapal selam terbaru yang dibangun bersama dengan Korea Selatan dan tiba di dermaga Surabaya pada Senin (28/8).

https://m.mediaindonesia.com/read/detail/120501-kapal-selam-hantu-untuk-indonesia


----------



## Kejora

Kansel said:


> OOT,but this is really2 a bruh moment, any words for this?
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


I don't see the point for China to copy Apache especially if they going to release it in 2027, it will be almost 50 year old design by that time. It would make more sense to just make improved Z-10.


----------



## mengkom

Kejora said:


> I don't see the point for China to copy Apache especially if they going to release it in 2027, it will be almost 50 year old design by that time. It would make more sense to just make improved Z-19.


Z-19 itself is based on dauphin helicopter, designed in the same era as the apache


----------



## Kejora

mengkom said:


> Z-19 itself is based on dauphin helicopter, designed in the same era as the apache


I got it mixed. I meant Z-10


----------



## Kansel

Kansel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208594192030679042
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209315847816318976
> I hope KN tanjung datu got weaponized really soon


Update on this, mission accomplished heading home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

mandala said:


> Yes they have offered us the A26 Submarine.
> 
> 02 September 2017, 08:15 WIB
> 
> *Kapal Selam Hantu untuk Indonesia*
> 
> Gurit Ady Suryo | Teknologi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilustrasi
> 
> KAPAL selam telah menjadi alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) yang penting, terutama bagi negara maritim seperti Indonesia.
> 
> Perkembangan teknologi kapal selam pun tidak kalah dengan teknologi pesawat tempur yang memiliki jelajah dan kecepatan tinggi serta sulit dilacak.
> 
> Seperti tidak ingin ketinggalan, pemerintah melalui Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BBPT) mulai menjajaki kerja sama dengan industri pertahanan Swedia, Saab.
> 
> Perusahaan itu telah 100 tahun mendesain, mengembangkan, dan memproduksi kapal-kapal perang.
> 
> Salah satu pengembangan anyar mereka ialah program kapal selam modern, A26.
> 
> Teknologi kapal selam terbaru ini memiliki kemampuan tinggal di kedalaman laut dalam waktu lama.
> 
> Saab telah bersepakat dengan Indonesia untuk melakukan alih teknologi kapal selam tersebut.
> 
> Vice President Head of Saab Indonesia, Anders Dahl, menjelaskan, meski A26 bukan tergolong kapal selam nuklir, teknologinya diklaim sebagai kapal selam siluman bertenaga diesel listrik yang paling maju di dunia.
> 
> "Kapal selam A26 punya sistem Kockums Stirling AIP (Air-Independent Propulsion) dan teknologi stealth terbaru yang diberi nama Ghost (Genuine Holistic Stealth). Ini yang membuatnya nyaris tidak terdeteksi saat di bawah air," kata Dahl.
> 
> Dalam berita yang dipublikasikan laman BPPT pada Kamis (31/8), Chief Engineer BPPT, Mohamad Dahsyat, menjelaskan Kapal Selam A26 Kelas Gotland milik Swedia sangat cocok dipakai di Indonesia.
> 
> Hal itu disebabkan kapal selam buatan Saab AB memiliki teknologi stirling, yakni menggunakan oksigen cair dan bahan bakar simpanan untuk menghasilkan energi di dalam air.
> 
> Teknologi ini membuat A26 mampu bergerak dalam air tanpa muncul ke permukaan hingga 18 hari.
> 
> "Dari sisi teknologi sangat cocok, baik digunakan di laut dangkal maupun dalam," kata Dahsyat.
> 
> Jika dapat diwujudkan, kapal selam tersebut tentunya akan sangat bermanfaat bagi Indonesia yang saat ini baru memiliki tiga kapal selam. Ketiganya KRI Cakra, Nenggala, dan Nagapasa.
> 
> Nagapasa merupakan kapal selam terbaru yang dibangun bersama dengan Korea Selatan dan tiba di dermaga Surabaya pada Senin (28/8).
> 
> https://m.mediaindonesia.com/read/detail/120501-kapal-selam-hantu-untuk-indonesia


As i know more effective and silent fuel cell than stirling type aip
Maybe our navy stick with german style u series rather than new one. Semua trgbtung planner hehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

striver44 said:


> DCNS barracuda


Duite sopo?

We don't have much budget like our neighbor.


----------



## Nike

jek_sperrow said:


> Duite sopo?
> 
> We don't have much budget like our neighbor.



Which neighbour?


----------



## HellFireIndo

jek_sperrow said:


> We don't have much budget like our neighbor.


*Which neighbor?*


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Which neighbour?





HellFireIndo said:


> *Which neighbor?*


Australia, they can buy dozen of that.
@ $35.5 billion (multi year).

Us :


----------



## HellFireIndo

jek_sperrow said:


> Australia, they can buy dozen of that.
> @ $35.5 billion (multi year).
> 
> Us :
> View attachment 595410


Hah! nope, not buying into that mentality, you may but i wont.


----------



## Being-Art

jek_sperrow said:


> Duite sopo?
> 
> We don't have much budget like our neighbor.


DCNS Barracuda? If nuclear powered version its okay, but for shortfin version just no, why?, overprice than Virginia-class SSN wkwkwk


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



jek_sperrow said:


> Australia, they can buy dozen of that.
> @ $35.5 billion (multi year).
> 
> Us :
> View attachment 595410



We even cant utilize our budget to the best use, instead mindef in the past held many useless program like bela negara, increasing in non job post for officers, expanding territorial commands and even forgot to put budget for satellite and rnd for KFX. 

With that kind of mentality dont expect Indonesia to put forward for better alocation use even when we got 100 billion us dollar budget


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> With that kind of mentality dont expect Indonesia to put forward for better alocation use even when we got 100 billion us dollar budget


With $100 billion I can see the possibility of acquiring such assets (shortfin barracuda).


----------



## Nike

jek_sperrow said:


> With $100 billion I can see the possibility of acquiring such assets (shortfin barracuda).



If we got 100 billion us dollar budget You better put that money on more strategic platform like Boomer or carrier battle group instead teri like shortfin baracuda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> piper archer dx
> 
> The Archer DX is Piper’s newest generation of aircraft for today’s pilot. Unparalleled fuel efficiency and superior operating economics offer the freedom of flight with less expenditure. A Centurion 2.0S diesel engine and advanced Garmin avionics suite ensure reliability in this contemporary aircraft.
> 
> With 15% less acquisition costs*, the Archer DX offers a compelling argument in the current economy. Piper continues to evolve to meet the modern pilot’s needs, while promoting the most fundamental legacy and maintaining the original intent: A passion for flying.
> 
> View attachment 595170
> View attachment 595171
> View attachment 595172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly worthy to mention, this aircraft is only around 400,000-420,000 US dollar per piece with total procurement should not more than 3,000,000 US dollar. This lyoming diesel engine powered aircraft with power output around 180 hp is very cheap



IMO this is HAZARDOUS procurement. There is very good reason why aviation switch to turbine engine rather than internal combustion. Moreover training students in internal combustion (more so diesel) is putting a bad flight instinct. The way I see it this is just another "Penyerapan CPO (Palm Oil)" that went awry overboard 



Raduga said:


> Because type 212 is really a "special" sub , german didn't sell it either , there's also another one , the israeli dolphin was also based on 212 , DSME is more likely to offer their changbogo 2 alias DSME 2000 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNI also should look to the Type 216 that failed on australian submarine tender .



Type 212 and 216 aren't for export. The export variant are 214 and 218, or any other derivatives that is tailored per customer specification request.



jek_sperrow said:


> Duite sopo?



Duit Yen *¥* mas (Yen onok duit'e)



jek_sperrow said:


> With $100 billion I can see the possibility of acquiring such assets (shortfin barracuda).



The RAN shortfin barracuda is just nomenclature similarity. The boat it self is entirely new design which is why they are expensive. You can't just getting rid of the reactor and replace it with diesel, it doesn't work that way.

Type 214 with Lithium-ion battery have larger energy density than fuel cell or Stirling. however the technology is currently still new. Moreover there are several type of lithium-ion battery for submarine use and it will require additional research to determine which type is more appropriate for TNI-AL requirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

trishna_amṛta said:


> IMO this is HAZARDOUS procurement. There is very good reason why aviation switch to turbine engine rather than internal combustion. Moreover training students in internal combustion (more so diesel) is putting a bad flight instinct. The way I see it this is just another "Penyerapan CPO (Palm Oil)" that went awry overboard
> 
> 
> 
> Type 212 and 216 aren't for export. The export variant are 214 and 218, or any other derivatives that is tailored per customer specification request.
> 
> 
> 
> Duit Yen *¥* mas (Yen onok duit'e)
> 
> 
> 
> The RAN shortfin barracuda is just nomenclature similarity. The boat it self is entirely new design which is why they are expensive. You can't just getting rid of the reactor and replace it with diesel, it doesn't work that way.
> 
> Type 214 with Lithium-ion battery have larger energy density than fuel cell or Stirling. however the technology is currently still new. Moreover there are several type of lithium-ion battery for submarine use and it will require additional research to determine which type is more appropriate for TNI-AL requirement.


They like sub that have long endurance, just like the collins. 
I wonder if TNI AL interested with sub that equipped with VLS, imo they should get sub with land attack capabilities,also able to operate in shallow and deep water, the shortfin itself i think its more for open and deep sea such as indian ocean.


----------



## Kansel

*Ekspor Senjata Indonesia Membukukan Pertumbuhan Signifikan*

26 Desember 2019





Kinerja ekspor industri pertahanan Indonesia (graphic : Akurat)

*Menhan Gencar Promosi Senjata Made in RI, Prospeknya Cerah!*

Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia - Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto tengah gencar memasarkan produk persenjataan Indonesia ke berbagai negara. Negara-negara Asia hingga Afrika menjadi target ekspor senjata made in Indonesia.

Contoh, beberapa waktu lalu Prabowo menerima kunjungan kehormatan Menhan Ghana Dominic BA Nitiwul. Kunjungan itu dilakukan untuk mempererat hubungan bilateral kedua negara, lebih khusus lagi dalam rangka penjajakan kerja sama di bidang pertahanan.

"Indonesia terbuka terhadap semua hal positif yang memungkinkan adanya kerja sama saling menguntungkan dengan sahabat mana pun, termasuk dengan Ghana. Salah satu potensi yang dapat dikerjasa makan antara Indonesia dan Ghana adalah dalam hal produk-produk industri pertahanan," kata Kapuskom Publik Kemhan Brigjen Totok Sugiarto. 

Dalam pertemuan itu, Prabowo menyampaikan kepada Menhan Ghana terkait kemampuan yang dimiliki Industri pertahanan Indonesia. Poin yang dibicarakan Prabowo di antaranya kemampuan PT Pindad, PT PAL Indonesia, PT DI, dan PT LEN Industri.






"Indonesia memandang negara-negara kawasan Afrika Barat termasuk Ghana sebagai negara penting dan dapat menjadi mitra bagi kerja sama produk-produk industri pertahanan Indonesia dan juga kerja sama pertahanan strategis lainnya," kata Prabowo.

Kemarin, Prabowo menerima kunjungan Menteri Pertahanan Laos Jenderal Chansamone Chanyalath. Prabowo juga konsisten menawarkan dan memperkenalkan produksi-produksi senjata Indonesia khususnya yang di produksi oleh PT Pindad. Republik Laos yang tidak memiliki angkatan laut tertarik dengan industri senjata Indonesia.

*Ekspor Senjata dan Amunisi Tumbuh Pesat*

Alat-alat persenjataan adalah produk industri manufaktur yang punya potensi cerah di pasar ekspor. Data Badan Pusat Statistik (BPS) menunjukkan bahwa ekspor senjata membukukan pertumbuhan signifikan.

Pada Januari-September 2019, BPS mencatat ekspor senjata dan amunisi Indonesia bernilai US$ 479.500. Memang sangat kecil dibandingkan total ekspor yang mencapai US$ 124,17 miliar, tetapi ekspor senjata dan amunisi tumbuh 500,26% dibandingkan periode yang sama tahun sebelumnya.






Pada sembilan bulan pertama 2019, negara tujuan ekspor utama senjata dan amunisi Indonesia adalah Afrika Selatan. Nilainya tercatat US$ 284.832, melonjak 9.319,05% dibandingkan periode yang sama pada 2018.

Negara tujuan ekspor terbesar adalah Belgia. Negara pembuat senjata api merek FN ini mengimpor senjata dan amunisi dari Indonesia senilai US$ 111.889 pada Januari-September 2019. Naik 110,43% secara year-on-year (YoY).

Kemudian ada nama Jepang sebagai negara tujuan ekspor ketiga terbesar. Negeri Matahari Terbit mendatangkan senjata dan amunisi dari Indonesia senilai US$ 43.253.

*Negara-negara ASEAN Minati Kendaraan Tempur Buatan RI*

Itu dari sisi senjata dan amunisi. Ternyata Indonesia juga mengekspor kendaraan tempur dan bagiannya ke berbagai negara. Nilai ekspor produk ini adalah US$ 1,07 miliar selama Januari-September 2019, atau naik 37,88% dibandingkan periode yang sama tahun sebelumnya. Jauh lebih tinggi ketimbang senjata dan amunisi, karena harganya memang lebih mahal.






Ke mana Indonesia mengekspor kendaraan tempur dan bagiannya? Ternyata Filipina menjadi negara yang paling berminat terhadap produk-produk tersebut.

Sepanjang Januari-September 2019, ekspor kendaraan tempur dan bagiannya ke negara tetangga sebelah utara Indonesia itu bernilai US$ 495,97 juta. Naik 37,02% dibandingkan periode yang sama pada 2018.

Di posisi kedua ada sesama negara Asia Tenggara, yakni Vietnam. Negeri Paman Ho mengimpor kendaraan tempur dan bagiannya senilai US$ 234,79 juta pada sembilan pertama 2019. Angka ini naik 88,07% dibandingkan Januari-September 2018.

Lagi-lagi dari Asia Tenggara, Thailand menduduki peringkat ketiga negara tujuan ekspor utama kendaraan tempur dan bagiannya. Pada Januari-September 2019, ekspor kendaraan tempur dan bagiannya ke Negeri Gajah Putih bernilai US$ 100,36 juta.
(CNBC)


----------



## Kansel

*Puluhan Kapal Asing Tebar Pukat Gandeng di Perairan Natuna*
_




Penampakan kapal asing dalam video unggahan Dedek. Foto : Istimewa
Puluhan kapal asing diduga melakukan penangkapan ikan secara ilegal di wilayah perairan Natuna beberapa waktu lalu.

Kabar ini pertama kali diunggah beserta video oleh pemilik akun Dedek di media sosial, yang diketahui berasal dari salah satu nelayannya yang sedang melewati perairan tersebut

"Nelayan saya yang ambil video," ujar pemilik akun, Dedek Ardiansyah saat dihubungi kepripedia, Rabu (25/12).

Dedek yang merupakan warga Kecamatan Pulau Tiga Barat, Natuna ini memastikan jika dalam video tersebut adalah kapal asing. Ia pun mengaku kerap melaporkan kondisi laut ke Pangkalan Pengawasan Sumber Daya Kelautan dan Perikanan (PSDKP) Batam.

"Video itu diambil 23 Desember, tapi kita sadari sejak 17 Desember sampai kemari (24/12) masih beraktifitas," ujar Dedek.

Ia menyebutkan, jika kapal asing tersebut diperkirakan sedikitnya terdiri 20 pasang kapal. Beraktifitas sebagai kapal pukat gandeng (2 kapal 1 jaring).

Diketahui pukat seperti ini dilarang di Indonesia karena dapat merusak karang. Selain itu semua jenis ikan ikut terjaring, termasuk anak ikan.

"Sekitar 40 kapal mungkin. Sebagian besar berbendera Vietnam, tapi ada yang berbendera Malaysia," lanjutnya.

Disebutkannya, titik koordinat kala video diambil berada di antara koordinat 04.10.000 - 109.10.000 (Perairan Natuna Utara) dan terus bergerak ke atas.

"Di koordinat itu, jarak kapal kita yang ambil video cuma 50 mil saja. Tapi ada kapal nelayan yang coba ambil video dikejar sama mereka," jelas Dedek.

Nelayan tidak dapat mengambil video lebih lanjut, mengingat kapal asing tersebut diketahui memiliki konstruksi yang lebih modern dan besar.

Dedek menyebutkan dirinya bersama nelayan sudah memberikan informasi ke pihak berwajib termasuk PSDKP Batam.

"Tanggapannya anggaran operasi akhir tahun sudah tidak ada lagi," sebutnya.

Menanggapi itu, Dedek mewakili nelayan berharap kedepan, pemerintah menyediakan anggaran kapal pengawas selama akhir tahun hingga awal tahun.

Hingga berita ini diunggah, kepripedia masih melakukan konfirmasi ke pihak yang berwenang._

_https://m.kumparan.com/amp/kepriped...-pukat-gandeng-di-perairan-natuna-1sW0Vwwal1x_


----------



## Nike

*Industri MRO Amerika minat investasi di Batam*
Kamis, 26 Desember 2019 17:08 WIB






Jakarta (ANTARA) - Menteri Perindustrian Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita menyebut industri perawatan dan perbaikan pesawat atau maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) asal Amerika Serikat Unical minat investasi di Indonesia.

“Mereka ingin mengembangkan sayapnya di Batam, karena saat ini mereka sudah melayani penjualan sparepart ke Indonesia. Bahkan, mereka sudah ada kantor penjualan di Jakarta,” kata Menperin lewat keterangannya diterima di Jakarta, Kamis.

Menperin didampingi Sekretaris Jenderal Kemenperin Achmad Sigit Dwiwahjono bersama anggota Dewan Perwakilan Daerah (DPD) Yorrys Raweyai serta Konsul Jenderal RI di Los Angeles, Saud P Krisnawan, mengunjungi Unical selaku perusahaan MRO di Amerika Serikat pekan lalu.

Baca juga: Dukung investasi MRO asing, BKPM beri "tax holiday"

Unical berdiri sejak 1990 dan merupakan penyedia komponen dan jasa perawatan aftermarket pesawat terbang. Berlokasi di Los Angeles, perusahaan ini telah melayani penerbangan komersil maupun militer.

Unical memiliki beberapa anak perusahaan dengan spesifikasi masing-masing. Misalnya, Unical MRO untuk aircraft storage and dismantling (penyimpanan dan bongkar pesawat).

Kemudian, Unical 145 untuk MRO parts dan komponen pesawat, serta perbaikan mesin. Unical Aero untuk produksi parts, komponen, dan sistem untuk aplikasi komersil. Sedangkan Unical Defense untuk mendukung militer.

Baca juga: Kemenperin dorong industri MRO dongkrak neraca perdagangan

Agus menyampaikan, industri MRO di Indonesia semakin kompetitif. Saat ini, sudah mampu menyediakan berbagai jasa perawatan pesawat, seperti airframe, instrument, engine, radio, emergency equipment, dan line maintenance.

“Artinya, kita sudah punya cukup daya saing. Kami berharap, industri MRO kita tidak hanya melayani airlinedalam negeri saja, tetapi juga dari luar negeri,” tuturnya.

Industri penerbangan dalam negeri terus berkembang dan mengalami pertumbuhan yang signifikan. Hal ini diindikasikan dengan kenaikan jumlah lalu lintas udara, baik penumpang maupun untuk arus barang.

Pertumbuhan jumlah penumpang udara domestik meningkat rata-rata 15 persen per tahun selama 10 tahun terakhir, sedangkan jumlah penumpang udara internasional naik hingga sekitar delapan persen.

Selain itu, Indonesia merupakan negara terbesar ketiga di Asia dalam pembelian pesawat udara setelah China dan India.

Pewarta: Sella Panduarsa Gareta
Editor: Budi Suyanto
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
https://m.antaranews.com/berita/1224567/industri-mro-amerika-minat-investasi-di-batam

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ruhnama

trishna_amṛta said:


> Type 214 with Lithium-ion battery


U214 has i know they have aip fuel cell.



Kansel said:


> ekspor utama senjata dan amunisi Indonesia adalah Afrika Selatan


Surprising, S.Africa has good weapon and ammo manufacture but they buy ammo from Pindad.


----------



## striver44

jek_sperrow said:


> Duite sopo?
> 
> We don't have much budget like our neighbor.


LOL...you dont read very carefully didnt you?? i said soon as the budget allows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> U214 has i know they have aip fuel cell.



Type 214 is export variant, meaning they can be tailored as per customer specification. And lithium-ion battery for submarine is currently still unproven technology. Any Navy who wan't to operate lithium-ion sub still doesn't know what kind of lithium-ion cell to be use (there are several viable type)



Ruhnama said:


> Surprising, S.Africa has good weapon and ammo manufacture but they buy ammo from Pindad.



South Africa isn't in good shape nowadays to the point their sovereign bond has become junk bond (not investment grade)


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ruhnama

Grey color use on penerbal aircraft look good. Hope AU have better camo for their fighter


----------



## Nike

there is convention about ships age is starting to be counted since keel been laying 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

Additional AMRAAM order for Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Additional AMRAAM order for Indonesia
> View attachment 596272



They put international order in lot/batches, so far we can do more repeat order for AMRAAM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*NUSA TENGGARA TIMUR JADI PERHATIAN PENGEMBANGAN ALUTSISTA ANGKATAN DARAT*
29 DESEMBER 2019 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Komandan Korem (Danrem) 161 Wirasakti Kupang Brigjen TNI Syaiful Rahman (Tribunnews)_

Provinsi Nusa Tenggara Timur (NTT) kini tengah menjadi perhatian Markas Besar TNI AD. Sebagai provinsi perbatasan yang berbatasan langsung dengan negara Republik Demokratik Timor Leste (RDTL) dan Australia, NTT mendapat prioritas perhatian Mabes TNI AD untuk pengembangan kekuatan pertahanan.

Dilansir dari laman _Tribunnews_ (27/ 12/ 2019), selain pengembangan satuan, Mabes TNI juga melakukan pengembangan alutsista pertahanan Angkatan Darat di wilayah NTT.

“Framenya, bahwa di NTT sedang dilaksanakan banyak sekali pengembangan satuan, jadi NTT saat ini menjadi pusat perhatian pimpinan dalam rangka pengembangan kekuatan,” ujar Komandan Korem (Danrem) 161/Wirasakti Kupang Brigjen TNI Syaiful Rahman.

Ia mengatakan pengembangan satuan telah mulai dilaksanakan di wilayah Kabupaten Kupang NTT. Pengembangan tersebut antara lain, dibentuknya Batalyon Artileri Medan (Yon Armed) dan Batalyon Artileri Pertahanan Udara (Yon Arhanud) di wilayah Camplong Kabupaten Kupang. Saat ini juga telah dibangun satu Batalyon Kavaleri di wilayah Kabupaten Belu.

Selain itu, diproyeksikan akan dibangun Batalyon Perbekalan dan dan Angkutan (Yonbekang) pada 2021 dan Batalyon Kesehatan Angkatan Darat (Yonkes) pada 2022 di Camplong Kabupaten Kupang.

Dalam waktu lima tahun ini, juga direncanakan akan dibangun satu batalyon di Kabupaten Ende Pulau Flores dan satu batalyon di wilayah Pulau Sumba.

“Masyarakat harus siap terhadap perubahan, baik perubahan ekonomi, perubahan edukasi dan perubahan pertahanan,” ujarnya.

Dengan adanya unsur ketahanan semakin banyak, jelasnya, maka secara otomatis akan ada jaminan peningkatan keamanan.

“Ketika aparat makin banyak emang makin rawan? Kan tidak, pastinya makin aman, karena apa? Semakin banyak aparat yang melakukannya pengamanan,” jelas Danrem.

Di Yon Armed akan ditempatkan meriam sersan kaliber 155 sementara di Batalyon Kavaleri Atambua ditempatkan 12 unit tank Panser Anoa2 6×6. Setiap Batalyon, jelasnya, akan diperkuat pasukan sejumlah 500 hingg 1000 orang. “Semuanya terpusat di Kupang, itu kayak military base,” katanya.

Untuk pembangunan Korem, lanjutnya, saat ini sedang dilaksanakan kajian. Proses pembentukan telah dilaksanakan bertahap dengan pembangunan dan peresmian Kodim Sumba Barat Daya (SBD).

“Ilustrasinya sama saat pengembangan atau pemekaran wilayah. Pengembangan satuan TNI selaras dengan kebutuhan pertahanan,” katanya.

Ia menjelaskan, pengembangan satuan selalu dilakukan berdasarkan kajian. Hal tersebut bukanlah sebuah perjalanan yang mutlak tapi terprediksi pasti akan terjadi. “Kita lihat bagaimana ancamannya, bagaimana kebutuhan mendesak dari situasi dan kondisi wilayah kita,” pungkasnya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

credit : Lembaga Keris

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

*NTT Dapat 12 Panser Anoa dari Mabes TNI, Meriam Caesar Menyusul*

29 Desember 2019





Panser Anoa mengikuti parade kendaraan tempur TNI-AD wilayah Korem 161/Wirasakti Kupang di Kupang, NTT (photo : Antara)

Kupang (ANTARA) - Wilayah Nusa Tenggara Timur akan dilengkapi lagi dengan 12 unit Tank Anoa dari Mabes TNI pada 2020 mendatang untuk menambah sistem peralatan utama dan sistem persenjataan (Alutsista) di wilayah Korem 161/Wirasakti Kupang yang telah diperkuat dengan enam Tank Anoa.

"Saat ini kita menyaksikan ada enam Tank Anoa yang ditunjukkan di sini, nah tahun depan nanti akan ada lagi 12 Tank Anoa yang akan dikirim ke NTT untuk menambah sistem alutsista kita," kata Komandan Korem 161/Wirasakti Kupang Brigjen TNI Syaiful Rahman kepada wartawan di Kupang, Kamis (19/12).

Hal ini disampaikan saat menghadiri acara syukuran HUT ke-74 Hari Juang TNI AD di Kupang yang dihadiri juga oleh Gubernur NTT Viktor B Laiskodat dan sejumlah Forkompimda lainnya di NTT.

Tank Anoa yang ada berada di bawah kendali satuan Batalyon Kavaleri yang nantinya akan ditempatkan di Atambua, ibu kota Kabupaten Belu yang berbatasan langsung dengan Timor Leste yang saat ini tengah dalam pembangunan fasilitas pendukungnya.

Selain Tank Anoa ada juga fasilitas pendukung alutista lainnya berupa Meriam 155 Caesar yang akan datang bersamaan dengan satuan Batalyon Artileri Medan (Armed) yang bermarkas di Camplong, Kabupaten Kupang.

"Meriam dengan jarak tembak 40 kilometer itu nantinya akan semakin memperkuat pertahanan Indonesia khususnya di wilayah Nusa Tenggara Timur," ujar dia.

Namun, ujar dia, Meriam 155 itu untuk tahap pertama akan dikirim enam unit terlebih dahulu pada tahun depan. "Meriam 155 Caesar berjumlah 18 unit, dan akan dikirim secara bertahap ke NTT," katanya.

Jenderal berbintang satu itu menambahkan pada tahun 2020, Batalyon Pertahanan Udara akan diperkuat dengan 18 pucuk senjata arteleri medan (Armed) di markas militer di Camplong, sekitar 40 km timur Kota Kupang.

Tak hanya itu, TNI juga akan mengirim satu batalyon kesehatan, yang tidak hanya bermanfaat untuk militer tetapi juga untuk masyarakat sekitar yang bermukim tak jauh dari komplek militer tersebut.

Danrem Wirasakti Kupang menegaskan keberadaan sejumlah alutsista dengan dukungan personel militer yang cukup memadai tersebut, bukan karena NTT atau Indonesia dalam keadaan tidak aman, tetapi ini merupakan bagian dari upaya militer menjaga keutuhan dan kedaulatan NKRI dari ancaman negara lain. (Antara)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 182

*perbatasan trans-Kalimantan yang terletak di Kecamatan Krayan, Kabupaten Nunukan, Provinsi Kalimantan Utara*


----------



## 182

boyz...





how many super puma painted blue and white livery other than H-3204?
























Nike said:


> View attachment 596462


Philippines has cancelled their order. 
40 helis, for our army aviation only or will spread to other branches?


----------



## Nike

182 said:


> boyz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many super puma painted blue and white livery other than H-3204?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philippines has cancelled their order.
> 40 helis, for our army aviation only or will spread to other branches?



we got around 9 units of Super Puma working in Air Force, there is several of them in Blue and White livery. For Bell 412 EPI all of them will be for Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

182 said:


> *perbatasan trans-Kalimantan yang terletak di Kecamatan Krayan, Kabupaten Nunukan, Provinsi Kalimantan Utara*


So in pos gabma there are ATM member ? Joint securities?


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Credit to Lembaga Keris and bandung.bisnis.com
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
the uav was called Elang Hitam "Black Eagle" , lately indonesian alutsista always named with "hitam hitam" , i would named this UAV either gagak , nightingale , or maybe other flying mythical creature of indonesia .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> Credit to Lembaga Keris and bandung.bisnis.com
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> the uav was called Elang Hitam "Black Eagle" , lately indonesian alutsista always named with "hitam hitam" , i would named this UAV either gagak , nightingale , or maybe other flying mythical creature of indonesia .



As long as no mimi hitam here


----------



## Kansel

*2020 terbang perdana, PTDI kenalkan pesawat nirawak penangkal ancaman teritorial*
Senin, 30 Desember 2019 12:37 WIB

Pewarta : Bagus Ahmad Rizaldi






Pesawat nirawak PUNA MALE di Hangar Rotary Wing PTDI, Jalan Pajajaran, Kota Bandung, Senin (30/12/2019). (ANTARA/Bagus Ahmad Rizaldi)

Bandung, (ANTARA) - PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) mengenalkan model Pesawat Udara Nir Awak jenis Medium Altitude Long Endurance (PUNA MALE) untuk menangkal ancaman teritorial seperti penyelundupan, pembajakan, terorisme, serta pencurian sumber daya alam.

Direktur Utama PTDIElfien Goentoropada Senin mengatakan PUNA MALEmerupakan pesawat efisien yang sangat diperlukan untuk mendukung upaya menjaga kedaulatan NKRI dari udara.

"Tahun depan targetnya bisa terbang perdana. Sekarang masih _development manufacturing_," kata Elfien di Hangar Rotary Wing PTDI, Jalan Pajajaran, Kota Bandung.

Ia menjelaskan,pesawat itu hanya membutuhkan landasan sepanjang sekitar 700 meter untuk lepas landasmaupun mendarat serta mampu terbang hingga setinggi 20 ribu kaki dengan kecepatan maksimum 235 kilometer per jam.

"Pesawat ini dirancang untuk mampu terbang selama 30 jam di udara. Untuk sertifikasinya kita targetkan tahun 2024. Nanti dilengkapi dengan rudal," kata dia.

Elfienmengatakan bahwa pada tahun 2020 akan dibuat dua lagi prototipe pesawat nirawak itu, masing-masing untuk uji terbang dan uji kekuatan struktur di Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT).

Pada tahun yang sama, proses sertifikasi produk militer juga akan dimulai. Pesawat nirawakitu diharapkan pada akhir tahun 2021 sudah mendapatkan sertifikat tipe dari Pusat Kelaikan Kementerian Pertahanan RI.

Kepala BPPT Hammam Riza mengatakan pesawat PUNAMALE juga akan disiapkan untuk mendukung pengawasan hutan dan lahan.

"Karhutla itu setiap tahun terjadi, itu butuh pengawasan yang terus terhadap awan, terhadap cuaca, terhadap titik panas, terhadap tinggi muka air dari lahan gambut," kata Hammam.

Ia menjelaskan, teknologi sintetik aparatur radar yang akan dipasang di PUNA MALEmemungkinkanpemeriksaan kandungan air hingga menembus 30 cm di bawah permukaan tanah.

"Jadi kita bisa mengukur seberapa banyak air yang dikandung. Sebelum tanah itu kering, kita bisa sirami itu, sehingga tidak muncul kebakaran hutan dan _hotspot_(titik panas)," kata dia. (*)

https://sumbar.antaranews.com/berit...-pesawat-nirawak-penangkal-ancaman-teritorial

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raduga

PTTA MALE Control Station

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> PUNAMALE juga akan disiapkan untuk mendukung pengawasan hutan dan lahan.


Multirole drone only in Indonesia use MALE drone for military purpose also peace purpose

Good jobs, 

Subsystem made by PT LEN?


----------



## Kansel

Ship from Indonesian Navy captured Vietnamese fishing vessel that conduct illegal fishing activities in North Natuna Sea.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> Multirole drone only in Indonesia use MALE drone for military purpose also peace purpose
> 
> Good jobs,
> 
> Subsystem made by PT LEN?


This actually confused me first they say will jointly made with pt len-IDS italy and now the system made in Spain.

*Bakamla eyes coordinated response to Chinese activity in the Natunas*

Fadli and Dian Septiari
The Jakarta Post
PREMIUM
Batam/Jakarta / Sun, December 29, 2019 / 07:13 pm




Chinese coast guard ship 3303 passes near the Imam Bonjol warship 383 as the Indonesian Navy pursues the Han Tan Cou fishing vessel entering Indonesia's Natuna waters on June 17. The Navy caught the China-flagged boat suspected of illegal fishing in Indonesian waters.(Antara/Photo Courtesy of The Navy's Western Region Fleet Command (Koarmabar))
The Maritime Security Agency (Bakamla) has urged the Foreign Ministry to take immediate diplomatic action over recent activities in the Natuna Sea, where Chinese vessels have been caught trespassing in Indonesian waters as recently as last week.

The agency recorded between Dec. 19 and 24 that at least 63 Chinese fishing and coast guard vessels had entered Natuna waters in Riau Islands province without authorization.

Bakamla chief Vice Adm. Taufiqurrahman said that dozens of Chinese coast guard ships were found escorting traditional fishermen whom the authorities suspect were illegally fishing in waters China has claimed as part of its traditional fishing grounds.

He said he had informed the Foreign Ministry of the findings so that the government could take appropriate diplomatic measures.

“I have written a letter regarding the situation on the ground. I recommended that the Foreign Ministry prepare orchestrated measures between [our] field operations and diplomacy,” Taufiqurrahman said on Saturday.

“What kind of measure is up to the Foreign Ministry, it could be a protest note to China.”

The ministry’s director for political, security and territorial treaties, Bebeb Djunjunan, said there may have been violations in Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone (EEZ).

“Right now the ministry is still waiting for the official report from Bakamla. If the mapping [of the scene] confirms that these vessels were indeed assisted by [the Chinese] coast guard, then they have conducted illegal operations in our territory, and also Vietnam’s territory,” he told _The Jakarta Post _on Sunday.

“If all is clear, the government will lodge a strong complaint,” he said.

According to Bakamla, around 50 Chinese ships entered Indonesian waters for the first time on Dec. 19 and returned to its territory a day later. However, more ships returned on Dec. 24 under the heavy guard of Chinese coast guard vessels.

Bakamla secretary Rear Adm. S. Irawan said on Friday that the agency had dispatched two ships to patrol the area. The agency would also be supported by several Indonesian Navy vessels.

“The Chinese have deployed traditional fishing vessels, assisted by their coast guard [and] with their warships behind them. And that’s what we are going to do too, with coast guards at the head and warships behind us. If they use warships, we will use warships,” he said.

Taufiqurrahman deplored China’s continued encroachment on Indonesian waters, which it claims as its own despite acknowledgement that the Natuna Sea belongs to Indonesia, according to provisions in the 1982 United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS).

The Chinese Embassy in Jakarta was not immediately available for comment.

China’s increased presence in the area follows a recent legal decision by Malaysia to delimit its continental shelf area in a segment of the South China Sea, a move that Beijing protested.

The Natuna island chain is located at the southern tip of the sea, a body of water heavily disputed among China, Brunei, Malaysia, the Philippines, Taiwan and Vietnam. Beijing’s sweeping claims were invalidated by an international tribunal ruling in 2016, but it continues to flout the rules by citing historical precedent.

Indonesia is not involved in any territorial disputes, but China’s outlawed Nine-Dashed-Line is understood to overlap with part of the Natuna EEZ, which grants exclusive rights to Jakarta.

Decades of simmering tensions have pushed along talks to conclude a Code of Conduct (COC) in the South China Sea, which aims to prevent conflict in the disputed waters. Beijing has promised ASEAN to finalize the codex by 2021.

Jakarta has repeatedly clashed with Chinese and Vietnamese vessels, accusing them of illegally fishing in its waters. As a result, the government is proactively looking for ways to fortify its borders in that area.

Riau Islands acting governor Isdianto told the _Post _Saturday that he was coordinating with Natuna regent Hamid Rizal and the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry to encourage local fishermen to operate in Natuna waters as one way to bolster the protection of Indonesian territorial waters.

“We are still deliberating on the most appropriate program,” Isdianto said. “It is impossible to rely on the [naval] force as the sole protector of the vast Natuna Sea.” (kuk)



--

_Editor's note: Updated to correct term for UNCLOS._

We need Coastal missile system for Natuna,There's no budget for ship to patrol they said.


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> This actually confused me first they say will jointly made with pt len-IDS italy and now the system made in Spain.
> 
> *Bakamla eyes coordinated response to Chinese activity in the Natunas*
> 
> Fadli and Dian Septiari
> The Jakarta Post
> PREMIUM
> Batam/Jakarta / Sun, December 29, 2019 / 07:13 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese coast guard ship 3303 passes near the Imam Bonjol warship 383 as the Indonesian Navy pursues the Han Tan Cou fishing vessel entering Indonesia's Natuna waters on June 17. The Navy caught the China-flagged boat suspected of illegal fishing in Indonesian waters.(Antara/Photo Courtesy of The Navy's Western Region Fleet Command (Koarmabar))
> The Maritime Security Agency (Bakamla) has urged the Foreign Ministry to take immediate diplomatic action over recent activities in the Natuna Sea, where Chinese vessels have been caught trespassing in Indonesian waters as recently as last week.
> 
> The agency recorded between Dec. 19 and 24 that at least 63 Chinese fishing and coast guard vessels had entered Natuna waters in Riau Islands province without authorization.
> 
> Bakamla chief Vice Adm. Taufiqurrahman said that dozens of Chinese coast guard ships were found escorting traditional fishermen whom the authorities suspect were illegally fishing in waters China has claimed as part of its traditional fishing grounds.
> 
> He said he had informed the Foreign Ministry of the findings so that the government could take appropriate diplomatic measures.
> 
> “I have written a letter regarding the situation on the ground. I recommended that the Foreign Ministry prepare orchestrated measures between [our] field operations and diplomacy,” Taufiqurrahman said on Saturday.
> 
> “What kind of measure is up to the Foreign Ministry, it could be a protest note to China.”
> 
> The ministry’s director for political, security and territorial treaties, Bebeb Djunjunan, said there may have been violations in Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone (EEZ).
> 
> “Right now the ministry is still waiting for the official report from Bakamla. If the mapping [of the scene] confirms that these vessels were indeed assisted by [the Chinese] coast guard, then they have conducted illegal operations in our territory, and also Vietnam’s territory,” he told _The Jakarta Post _on Sunday.
> 
> “If all is clear, the government will lodge a strong complaint,” he said.
> 
> According to Bakamla, around 50 Chinese ships entered Indonesian waters for the first time on Dec. 19 and returned to its territory a day later. However, more ships returned on Dec. 24 under the heavy guard of Chinese coast guard vessels.
> 
> Bakamla secretary Rear Adm. S. Irawan said on Friday that the agency had dispatched two ships to patrol the area. The agency would also be supported by several Indonesian Navy vessels.
> 
> “The Chinese have deployed traditional fishing vessels, assisted by their coast guard [and] with their warships behind them. And that’s what we are going to do too, with coast guards at the head and warships behind us. If they use warships, we will use warships,” he said.
> 
> Taufiqurrahman deplored China’s continued encroachment on Indonesian waters, which it claims as its own despite acknowledgement that the Natuna Sea belongs to Indonesia, according to provisions in the 1982 United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS).
> 
> The Chinese Embassy in Jakarta was not immediately available for comment.
> 
> China’s increased presence in the area follows a recent legal decision by Malaysia to delimit its continental shelf area in a segment of the South China Sea, a move that Beijing protested.
> 
> The Natuna island chain is located at the southern tip of the sea, a body of water heavily disputed among China, Brunei, Malaysia, the Philippines, Taiwan and Vietnam. Beijing’s sweeping claims were invalidated by an international tribunal ruling in 2016, but it continues to flout the rules by citing historical precedent.
> 
> Indonesia is not involved in any territorial disputes, but China’s outlawed Nine-Dashed-Line is understood to overlap with part of the Natuna EEZ, which grants exclusive rights to Jakarta.
> 
> Decades of simmering tensions have pushed along talks to conclude a Code of Conduct (COC) in the South China Sea, which aims to prevent conflict in the disputed waters. Beijing has promised ASEAN to finalize the codex by 2021.
> 
> Jakarta has repeatedly clashed with Chinese and Vietnamese vessels, accusing them of illegally fishing in its waters. As a result, the government is proactively looking for ways to fortify its borders in that area.
> 
> Riau Islands acting governor Isdianto told the _Post _Saturday that he was coordinating with Natuna regent Hamid Rizal and the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry to encourage local fishermen to operate in Natuna waters as one way to bolster the protection of Indonesian territorial waters.
> 
> “We are still deliberating on the most appropriate program,” Isdianto said. “It is impossible to rely on the [naval] force as the sole protector of the vast Natuna Sea.” (kuk)
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> _Editor's note: Updated to correct term for UNCLOS._
> 
> We need Coastal missile system for Natuna,There's no budget for ship to patrol they said.



Why dont put more money for operational budget along with the acquisition of Larger patrol ships


----------



## Nike

those oldies seems healthy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

why Indonesian manufacturer provider doesnt look into US modern tactical cargo vehicles as their cargoes all terrain trucks to offer to TNI, Oshkosh family FMTV truck is very promising and had greater mobilities in almost possible terrain compared to their Japanese or Korean made trucks, only Tatra and Steyr trucks can offer some competition against them. By the way, to combine Oshkosh FMTV and RHAN project launcher system, it will resembled a lot with HIMARS. 






https://www.***************/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/FMTV.jpg

*Police, military hunt armed group on Indonesia-PNG border*
3 hours ago

Photo File: The Papua Police chief Insp. Gen. Pol. Paulus Waterpauw. ANTARA/Evarukdijati/gtm

An Indonesian military personnel was gunned down by an armed group when he was collecting logistics
Jayapura, Papua (ANTARA) - A joint task force of Papua Police and military launched a manhunt for an armed Papuan group at the Indonesia-Papua New Guinea border, Keerom District, Papua Province, Papua Police chief Insp. Gen. Pol. Paulus Waterpauw stated. "An Indonesian military personnel was gunned down by an armed group when he was collecting logistics," Waterpauw said in Jayapura, following which the two security agencies began their manhunt. The victim, Second Sergeant Miftakur, was transferred to the Marthen Indey Hospital in Jayapura.

Miftakur's remains are scheduled to be flown to Semarang, Central Java Province, and his funeral ceremony will be organized in Demak District, spokesman for the XVII Cenderawasih Regional Military Command Col. Eko Daryanto said on a separate occasion.

Apart from Miftakur, the unidentified armed group also injured Private Juwandy while both groups were engaged in a gunfight.

Despite the incident, the police chief assured that the situation in Papua and nearby border areas at Keerom District remained safe and under control.

A total of 23 shooting and criminal cases involving some armed Papuan groups have occurred between early January and December 28, 2019, the Papua Police's records have revealed. Some 10 personnel of both Indonesian Police and military, as well as 10 civilians, were killed in the attacks. (INE)

*Related news: Performance of police, military draws accolades from Papuan figures*

Reporter: Evarukdijati/Genta Tenri Mawan
Editor: Suharto
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019


----------



## kooppyyy

Nike said:


> those oldies seems healthy


 Wahhh good to see the AMX 105 SPH still up and running. 


Nike said:


> why Indonesian manufacturer provider doesnt look into US modern tactical cargo vehicles as their cargoes all terrain trucks to offer to TNI, Oshkosh family FMTV truck is very promising and had greater mobilities in almost possible terrain compared to their Japanese or Korean made trucks, only Tatra and Steyr trucks can offer some competition against them. By the way, to combine Oshkosh FMTV and RHAN project launcher system, it will resembled a lot with HIMARS.


 Probably the Asian brand is cheaper on maintenance?


----------



## Nike

kooppyyy said:


> Wahhh good to see the AMX 105 SPH still up and running.
> Probably the Asian brand is cheaper on maintenance?



But US brand truck or tactical vehicles is almost immortal, just look at reo and Jeep they still running like no tomorrow. Caterpillar diesel engines, Cummin, Alison is almost immortal to maintain


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Ship from Indonesian Navy captured Vietnamese fishing vessel that conduct illegal fishing activities in North Natuna Sea.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Tenggelamkanlah !!! 
(Masih sakit hati bola seag di filipina kmrn )


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> This actually confused me first they say will jointly made with pt len-IDS italy and now the system made in Spain.
> 
> *Bakamla eyes coordinated response to Chinese activity in the Natunas*
> 
> Fadli and Dian Septiari
> The Jakarta Post
> PREMIUM
> Batam/Jakarta / Sun, December 29, 2019 / 07:13 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese coast guard ship 3303 passes near the Imam Bonjol warship 383 as the Indonesian Navy pursues the Han Tan Cou fishing vessel entering Indonesia's Natuna waters on June 17. The Navy caught the China-flagged boat suspected of illegal fishing in Indonesian waters.(Antara/Photo Courtesy of The Navy's Western Region Fleet Command (Koarmabar))
> The Maritime Security Agency (Bakamla) has urged the Foreign Ministry to take immediate diplomatic action over recent activities in the Natuna Sea, where Chinese vessels have been caught trespassing in Indonesian waters as recently as last week.
> 
> The agency recorded between Dec. 19 and 24 that at least 63 Chinese fishing and coast guard vessels had entered Natuna waters in Riau Islands province without authorization.
> 
> Bakamla chief Vice Adm. Taufiqurrahman said that dozens of Chinese coast guard ships were found escorting traditional fishermen whom the authorities suspect were illegally fishing in waters China has claimed as part of its traditional fishing grounds.
> 
> He said he had informed the Foreign Ministry of the findings so that the government could take appropriate diplomatic measures.
> 
> “I have written a letter regarding the situation on the ground. I recommended that the Foreign Ministry prepare orchestrated measures between [our] field operations and diplomacy,” Taufiqurrahman said on Saturday.
> 
> “What kind of measure is up to the Foreign Ministry, it could be a protest note to China.”
> 
> The ministry’s director for political, security and territorial treaties, Bebeb Djunjunan, said there may have been violations in Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone (EEZ).
> 
> “Right now the ministry is still waiting for the official report from Bakamla. If the mapping [of the scene] confirms that these vessels were indeed assisted by [the Chinese] coast guard, then they have conducted illegal operations in our territory, and also Vietnam’s territory,” he told _The Jakarta Post _on Sunday.
> 
> “If all is clear, the government will lodge a strong complaint,” he said.
> 
> According to Bakamla, around 50 Chinese ships entered Indonesian waters for the first time on Dec. 19 and returned to its territory a day later. However, more ships returned on Dec. 24 under the heavy guard of Chinese coast guard vessels.
> 
> Bakamla secretary Rear Adm. S. Irawan said on Friday that the agency had dispatched two ships to patrol the area. The agency would also be supported by several Indonesian Navy vessels.
> 
> “The Chinese have deployed traditional fishing vessels, assisted by their coast guard [and] with their warships behind them. And that’s what we are going to do too, with coast guards at the head and warships behind us. If they use warships, we will use warships,” he said.
> 
> Taufiqurrahman deplored China’s continued encroachment on Indonesian waters, which it claims as its own despite acknowledgement that the Natuna Sea belongs to Indonesia, according to provisions in the 1982 United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS).
> 
> The Chinese Embassy in Jakarta was not immediately available for comment.
> 
> China’s increased presence in the area follows a recent legal decision by Malaysia to delimit its continental shelf area in a segment of the South China Sea, a move that Beijing protested.
> 
> The Natuna island chain is located at the southern tip of the sea, a body of water heavily disputed among China, Brunei, Malaysia, the Philippines, Taiwan and Vietnam. Beijing’s sweeping claims were invalidated by an international tribunal ruling in 2016, but it continues to flout the rules by citing historical precedent.
> 
> Indonesia is not involved in any territorial disputes, but China’s outlawed Nine-Dashed-Line is understood to overlap with part of the Natuna EEZ, which grants exclusive rights to Jakarta.
> 
> Decades of simmering tensions have pushed along talks to conclude a Code of Conduct (COC) in the South China Sea, which aims to prevent conflict in the disputed waters. Beijing has promised ASEAN to finalize the codex by 2021.
> 
> Jakarta has repeatedly clashed with Chinese and Vietnamese vessels, accusing them of illegally fishing in its waters. As a result, the government is proactively looking for ways to fortify its borders in that area.
> 
> Riau Islands acting governor Isdianto told the _Post _Saturday that he was coordinating with Natuna regent Hamid Rizal and the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry to encourage local fishermen to operate in Natuna waters as one way to bolster the protection of Indonesian territorial waters.
> 
> “We are still deliberating on the most appropriate program,” Isdianto said. “It is impossible to rely on the [naval] force as the sole protector of the vast Natuna Sea.” (kuk)
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> _Editor's note: Updated to correct term for UNCLOS._
> 
> We need Coastal missile system for Natuna,There's no budget for ship to patrol they said.


we need more OPV's with strengthened Hull, just in case
oh Also.......




expedite the purchase of more Frigates goddamnit


----------



## mandala

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210264150808481793

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Why dont put more money for operational budget along with the acquisition of Larger patrol ships


They (KKP) said that there's no such budget for ship to operate which is didn't make senss

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211658194386219008

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> Tenggelamkanlah !!!
> (Masih sakit hati bola seag di filipina kmrn )



Dana operasionalnya udah habis gan



Kansel said:


> They (KKP) said that there's no such budget for ship to operate which is didn't make senss



Kapal kalau patroli butuh minum solar ama makanan buat crew nya mas, harus beli itu semua ga gratis.

Yach bagi2x rejeki lach ama kapal asing mulai bulan November sampai December. Tahun 2020 anggaran ga naik jadi bisa bagi2x rejeki mulai bulan Oktober sampai December


----------



## Ruhnama

trishna_amṛta said:


> operasionalnya udah habis


Solar ku sayang 


mandala said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210264150808481793



Look more cool than tni ss2.


----------



## Kejora

mandala said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210264150808481793





Ruhnama said:


> Solar ku sayang
> 
> 
> Look more cool than tni ss2.


Pindad should make carbine version of SS2v5 with 14.5 inch barrel and PM3's handguard


----------



## katarabhumi

Raduga said:


> the uav was called Elang Hitam "Black Eagle" , lately indonesian alutsista always named with "hitam hitam" , i would named this UAV either gagak , nightingale , or maybe other flying mythical creature of indonesia .



LOL. I actually have a fictional story in which Indonesia have indigenous bomber called "Awan Hitam" and stealth fighter called "Angin Hitam". 

I just think that adding the word "hitam" on some things would make them sound more menacing, badass... maybe the guys at PT. DI and BPPT think the same as me???

.


----------



## initial_d

trishna_amṛta said:


> Dana operasionalnya udah habis gan
> 
> 
> 
> Kapal kalau patroli butuh minum solar ama makanan buat crew nya mas, harus beli itu semua ga gratis.
> 
> Yach bagi2x rejeki lach ama kapal asing mulai bulan November sampai December. Tahun 2020 anggaran ga naik jadi bisa bagi2x rejeki mulai bulan Oktober sampai December


masa sih sudah habis, yang bikin budgetnya bego apa!? jamannya Madame Susi ga pernah dengar kapal ga melaut karena ga ada budget lol....alasan dibuat buat
Btw, Happy New Years to all of you yg "MERAYAKAN"


----------



## Raduga

i wonder if we could do cooperation with MBDA to integrate Brimstone Missile for our UAV


----------



## Ruhnama

Kejora said:


> Pindad should make carbine version of SS2v5 with 14.5 inch barrel and PM3's handguard


Still i have idea if ss2 making a pdw with 5.7mm


katarabhumi said:


> LOL. I actually have a fictional story in which Indonesia have indigenous bomber called "Awan Hitam" and stealth fighter called "Angin Hitam".
> 
> I just think that adding the word "hitam" on some things would make them sound more menacing, badass... maybe the guys at PT. DI and BPPT think the same as me???
> 
> .


Hitam is darkness and cool also it is more undetected


----------



## dBSPL

*Indonesia to Acquire Two Squadrons of New F-16s December 27, 2019
*






Indonesian Air Force wants to acquire both US and Russian aircraft in the inventory. According to Indonesia’s next five-year strategic plan, running from 2020-2024, the country will pursue the goal of acquiring both F-16 Block 72 and Su-35.

The chief of the Indonesian Air Force Air Marshal Yuyu Sutisna talked to state-owned national news agency Antara, about the southeast Asian nation plans to submit a request to buy two squadrons of Lockheed Martin F-16 Block 72 fighters by January 2020.

Sutisna did not elaborate on the exact number of F-16s Indonesia plans to buy, as that will depend on how much money the government can set aside for the acquisition, which will be collected separately from the already allocated defence budget of $7.7 billion. He also made clear that Indonesia is still pursuing the Russian Sukhoi Su-35 Flanker interceptor, although that effort has encountered several delays. The Su-35s are earmarked as a replacement for Indonesia’s Northrop F-5E/F interceptors, which are no longer in service.

Indonesia is seeking 11 Su-35s from Russia and hopes to pay for these with both cash and the exchange of a variety of local commodities.

Indonesia’s Air Force operates Su-27SKs and Su-30MK2s acquired earlier. The island nation also works previous versions of the F-16, with 18 single-seat F-16Cs and five two-seater F-16Ds delivered under the Peace Bima Sena II program.

The acquisition program with Russia is also a concern for the country due to CAATSA, an American law that could apply a variety of sanctions to individuals and organisations that engage in “transactions with the intelligence or defence sectors of the Russian Federation.”

Short URL : http://c4news.me/e/oamxl

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Looks like PT PAL as the 2nd lowest bidder is going to win the Philippine Navy SSV Project. Credit to Max Defense.

*30 December 2019:*

For the Landing Docks Acquisition Project which conducted the Bid Submission and Opening last 26 November 2019, the lowest bidder was local shipbuilder Megaship Builders Inc., which is joint-ventured to a Malaysian shipbuilder, Sing Kiong Hong Dockyards Sdn Bhd.

The problem is, Megaship Builders or even its joint venture partner Sing Kiong Hong Dockyards has never built a Landing Platform Dock-type ship before. Both companies appear to have no experience either in installing, integrating and supporting military equipment and subsystems.

But they were able to join the bidding because the Philippine Navy's TWG simply required bidders to have experience in building ships of around 7,000 tons or higher displacement, without specifying on the type of ship they built before.

In short, it is the Philippine Navy's fault that such was able to join and even become the lowest bidder for the project due to their vague and incomplete details on the technical specifications and requirements.








Megaship Builders Inc. and its partner Sing Kiong Hong Dockyards Sdn Bhd. Photos taken from their respective Facebook pages.

===============

*31 December 2019:
*
While Megaship Builders Inc. - Sing Kiong Hong Dockyards JV was the lowest bidder for the Landing Docks Acquisition Project of the Philippine Navy, it appears that they might have hit a wall during the Post Qualification Inspection (PQI) stage which was conducted this month.

And based on information MaxDefense received after posting the news on Megaship Builders - Sing Kiong Hong Dockyards JV being the lowest bidder for the project, it appears that they failed the Post Qualification Inspection (PQI) due to financial and technical reasons, which may have included their lack of experience in building an LPD-like vessel or military transport vessels of similar size and design.

If the joint venture was Post-Disqualified, it means that the second lowest bidder will be given the chance to steal the show. And in this case, the second lowest bidder is Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL (Persero), which was the builder of the Tarlac-class LPD already in use with the Philippine Navy.

It now remains to be seen if PT PAL will be able to pass the Post Qualification Inspection to be conducted by the DND-Bids and Awards Committee (DND-BAC) and Philippine Navy Technical Working Group (TWG).




PT PAL previously had working experience with the Philippine Navy, as PT PAL built the Tarlac-class LPDs under the Strategic Sealift Vessel Acquisition Project. Photo taken from Tribunnews.com.

PT PAL previously passed the PQI for the Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV) Acquisition Project, which means PT PAL has experience in how PQIs are done, and how to pass it.

Should PT PAL pass the PQI, it would become the basis for the release of Notice of Award (NOA), which in turn will lead to PT PAL receiving the contract for the project.

A win by PT PAL is also advantageous to the Philippine Navy, as both parties already had previous working experience in building similar ships, and PT PAL's offered design is actually an improved version of the Tarlac-class. This means the retention of design which will make commonality and logistics support simpler and more efficient, compared to having a different LPD design from the existing ones the Philippine Navy already operates.

MaxDefense just hopes that the Philippine Navy would be able to improve further on the ship's design, considering they failed to include improvements on helicopter deck capacity to allow future helicopters of the Philippine Air Force, which may include medium and heavy lift helicopters like the Russian Mi-17 Hip and American CH-47 Chinook helicopters.











Photos of their proposed 123-meter LPD for the Philippine Navy, which is based on an improved version of the Philippine Navy's Tarlac-class LPD.

Here is a video posted by PT PAL of what it could be offering to the Philippine Navy. Take note that items not included in the technical requirements will not be delivered by the winning shipbuilder, including the 76mm Super Rapid main gun, CIWS, etc.

https://www.phdefenseresource.com/2019/11/landing-docks-acquisition-project-of.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

So the next is MEF 2020-2024?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Air force just deploy troop because flood

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212204200194531328

Just curious and asking if there is flood in military base like this
https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.lipu...-perdanakusuma-ditutup-sementara-imbas-banjir

Are any their aircraft evacuated?


----------



## Kansel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212234992782336000


----------



## trishna_amṛta

initial_d said:


> masa sih sudah habis, yang bikin budgetnya bego apa!? jamannya Madame Susi ga pernah dengar kapal ga melaut karena ga ada budget lol....alasan dibuat buat



Anggaran tahun ini masih menteri yg lama yg buat gan. Dan sorry aja madam Susi kebanyakan pencitraan ama wartawan jadinya kalau ada hal2x seperti ini ga ter ekspose karena ditutupi berita lainnya.
Sorry aja bagi fans club nya madame Susi walaupun beliaunya memang bagus urusan shock-n-awe lawan maling ikan tapi namanya menteri itu urusannya bukan cuma ngeledakin kapal dan pose utk wartawan, tapi juga me MANAGE budgeting, pembuatan policy, dsb dan selama ini madame Susi kalau saya lihat udah seperti corong suaranya PETA, Greenpeace, dan sejenisnya sedangkan ybs harusnya belain kepentingan (kesejahteraan) nelayan lokal bukan NGO ASING


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*‘LANDING DOCKS ACQUISITION PROJECT’ FILIPINA, MUNGKINKAH PT PAL MENANG?*
1 JANUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
_Bid Submission and Opening_ untuk _Landing Docks Acquisition Project_ Filipina pada tanggal 26 November 2019 lalu telah menghasilan penawar terendah yaitu galangan kapal lokal Megaship Builders Inc., yang bekerja sama dengan galangan kapal Malaysia, Sing Kiong Hong Dockyards Sdn Bhd.

Masalahnya adalah, Megaship Builders atau bahkan mitra usaha patungannya Sing Kiong Hong Dockyards belum pernah membangun kapal tipe _Landing Platform Dock_. Kedua perusahaan tampaknya tidak memiliki pengalaman baik dalam memasang, mengintegrasikan dan mendukung peralatan dan subsistem militer.

Tetapi mereka dapat bergabung dengan penawaran karena TWG (Technical Working Group) Angkatan Laut Filipina hanya membutuhkan penawar yang memiliki pengalaman dalam membangun kapal sekitar 7.000 ton atau _displacement_ yang lebih tinggi, tanpa menentukan jenis kapal yang mereka buat sebelumnya.

Singkatnya, adalah kesalahan Angkatan Laut Filipina sehingga perusahaan tersebut dapat bergabung dan bahkan menjadi penawar terendah untuk proyek tersebut karena rinciannya yang tidak jelas dan tidak lengkap mengenai spesifikasi dan persyaratan teknis.






Dilansir dari laman _PH Defense Resource_ (31/ 12/ 2019), Sing Kiong Hong Dockyards JV adalah penawar terendah untuk Proyek Akuisisi kapal jenis LPD Angkatan Laut Filipina, tampaknya mereka mungkin menabrak “batas” selama tahap Post Qualification Inspection (PQI) yang dilakukan bulan ini.

Dan berdasarkan informasi yang diterima _MaxDefense_ setelah memposting berita tentang Megaship Builders – Sing Kiong Hong Dockyards JV menjadi penawar terendah untuk proyek ini, tampaknya mereka gagal dalam Post Qualification Inspection (PQI) karena alasan keuangan dan teknis, yang mungkin termasuk kurangnya pengalaman mereka dalam membangun kapal seperti LPD atau kapal angkut militer dengan ukuran dan desain yang serupa.

Jika perusahaan patungan itu telah Post-Disqualified, itu artinya penawar terendah kedua akan diberi kesempatan untuk “mencuri pertunjukan”. Dan dalam hal ini, penawar terendah kedua adalah galangan kapal milik negara Indonesia PT PAL (Persero), yang merupakan pembangun LPD kelas Tarlac, yang sudah digunakan oleh Angkatan Laut Filipina.

Sekarang masih harus dilihat apakah PT PAL akan dapat lulus Post Qualification Inspection yang akan dilakukan oleh DND-Bids and Awards Committee (DND-BAC) dan Philippine Navy Technical Working Group (TWG).






PT PAL sebelumnya telah melewati PQI untuk Proyek Akuisisi Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV), yang berarti PT PAL memiliki pengalaman dalam bagaimana PQI dilakukan, dan bagaimana cara melewatinya.

Seandainya PT PAL lulus PQI, itu akan menjadi dasar bagi dikeluarkannya Notice of Award (NOA), yang pada gilirannya akan menyebabkan PT PAL menerima kontrak untuk proyek tersebut.

Kemenangan oleh PT PAL juga menguntungkan bagi Angkatan Laut Filipina, karena kedua belah pihak sudah memiliki pengalaman kerja sebelumnya dalam membangun kapal serupa, dan desain yang ditawarkan PT PAL sebenarnya merupakan versi perbaikan dari kelas Tarlac. Ini berarti retensi desain akan membuat kesamaan dan dukungan logistik menjadi lebih sederhana dan lebih efisien, dibandingkan dengan memiliki desain LPD yang berbeda dari yang ada yang sudah dioperasikan Angkatan Laut Filipina.






_MaxDefense_ hanya berharap bahwa Angkatan Laut Filipina akan mendapatkan peningkatan lebih lanjut pada desain kapal, mengingat mereka gagal untuk memasukkan peningkatan pada kapasitas dek helikopter yang memungkinkan helikopter masa depan Angkatan Udara Filipina, mungkin termasuk helikopter sedang _(medium)_ dan berat _(heavy)_ seperti Helikopter Mi-17 Rusia dan CH-47 Chinook Amerika.

Berikut adalah video yang diposting oleh PT PAL tentang apa yang dapat ditawarkannya kepada Angkatan Laut Filipina. Perhatikan bahwa barang yang tidak termasuk dalam persyaratan teknis tidak akan dikirimkan oleh galangan kapal yang menang, termasuk meriam 76mm Super Rapid, CIWS, dll.


_All photos: PAL offered new design on its SSV 123m (PAL)_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## V3NOM12

Kansel said:


> INDONESIA
> *‘LANDING DOCKS ACQUISITION PROJECT’ FILIPINA, MUNGKINKAH PT PAL MENANG?*
> 1 JANUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> _Bid Submission and Opening_ untuk _Landing Docks Acquisition Project_ Filipina pada tanggal 26 November 2019 lalu telah menghasilan penawar terendah yaitu galangan kapal lokal Megaship Builders Inc., yang bekerja sama dengan galangan kapal Malaysia, Sing Kiong Hong Dockyards Sdn Bhd.
> 
> Masalahnya adalah, Megaship Builders atau bahkan mitra usaha patungannya Sing Kiong Hong Dockyards belum pernah membangun kapal tipe _Landing Platform Dock_. Kedua perusahaan tampaknya tidak memiliki pengalaman baik dalam memasang, mengintegrasikan dan mendukung peralatan dan subsistem militer.
> 
> Tetapi mereka dapat bergabung dengan penawaran karena TWG (Technical Working Group) Angkatan Laut Filipina hanya membutuhkan penawar yang memiliki pengalaman dalam membangun kapal sekitar 7.000 ton atau _displacement_ yang lebih tinggi, tanpa menentukan jenis kapal yang mereka buat sebelumnya.
> 
> Singkatnya, adalah kesalahan Angkatan Laut Filipina sehingga perusahaan tersebut dapat bergabung dan bahkan menjadi penawar terendah untuk proyek tersebut karena rinciannya yang tidak jelas dan tidak lengkap mengenai spesifikasi dan persyaratan teknis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _PH Defense Resource_ (31/ 12/ 2019), Sing Kiong Hong Dockyards JV adalah penawar terendah untuk Proyek Akuisisi kapal jenis LPD Angkatan Laut Filipina, tampaknya mereka mungkin menabrak “batas” selama tahap Post Qualification Inspection (PQI) yang dilakukan bulan ini.
> 
> Dan berdasarkan informasi yang diterima _MaxDefense_ setelah memposting berita tentang Megaship Builders – Sing Kiong Hong Dockyards JV menjadi penawar terendah untuk proyek ini, tampaknya mereka gagal dalam Post Qualification Inspection (PQI) karena alasan keuangan dan teknis, yang mungkin termasuk kurangnya pengalaman mereka dalam membangun kapal seperti LPD atau kapal angkut militer dengan ukuran dan desain yang serupa.
> 
> Jika perusahaan patungan itu telah Post-Disqualified, itu artinya penawar terendah kedua akan diberi kesempatan untuk “mencuri pertunjukan”. Dan dalam hal ini, penawar terendah kedua adalah galangan kapal milik negara Indonesia PT PAL (Persero), yang merupakan pembangun LPD kelas Tarlac, yang sudah digunakan oleh Angkatan Laut Filipina.
> 
> Sekarang masih harus dilihat apakah PT PAL akan dapat lulus Post Qualification Inspection yang akan dilakukan oleh DND-Bids and Awards Committee (DND-BAC) dan Philippine Navy Technical Working Group (TWG).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT PAL sebelumnya telah melewati PQI untuk Proyek Akuisisi Strategic Sealift Vessel (SSV), yang berarti PT PAL memiliki pengalaman dalam bagaimana PQI dilakukan, dan bagaimana cara melewatinya.
> 
> Seandainya PT PAL lulus PQI, itu akan menjadi dasar bagi dikeluarkannya Notice of Award (NOA), yang pada gilirannya akan menyebabkan PT PAL menerima kontrak untuk proyek tersebut.
> 
> Kemenangan oleh PT PAL juga menguntungkan bagi Angkatan Laut Filipina, karena kedua belah pihak sudah memiliki pengalaman kerja sebelumnya dalam membangun kapal serupa, dan desain yang ditawarkan PT PAL sebenarnya merupakan versi perbaikan dari kelas Tarlac. Ini berarti retensi desain akan membuat kesamaan dan dukungan logistik menjadi lebih sederhana dan lebih efisien, dibandingkan dengan memiliki desain LPD yang berbeda dari yang ada yang sudah dioperasikan Angkatan Laut Filipina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _MaxDefense_ hanya berharap bahwa Angkatan Laut Filipina akan mendapatkan peningkatan lebih lanjut pada desain kapal, mengingat mereka gagal untuk memasukkan peningkatan pada kapasitas dek helikopter yang memungkinkan helikopter masa depan Angkatan Udara Filipina, mungkin termasuk helikopter sedang _(medium)_ dan berat _(heavy)_ seperti Helikopter Mi-17 Rusia dan CH-47 Chinook Amerika.
> 
> Berikut adalah video yang diposting oleh PT PAL tentang apa yang dapat ditawarkannya kepada Angkatan Laut Filipina. Perhatikan bahwa barang yang tidak termasuk dalam persyaratan teknis tidak akan dikirimkan oleh galangan kapal yang menang, termasuk meriam 76mm Super Rapid, CIWS, dll.
> 
> 
> _All photos: PAL offered new design on its SSV 123m (PAL)_


This is just the exact google translate from previous page lol. 
From old ARC page writen that PT PAL already disqualified because can not give ToT to them, but from this news it seems the fight still running lol


----------



## Kansel

V3NOM12 said:


> This is just the exact google translate from previous page lol.
> From old ARC page writen that PT PAL already disqualified because can not give ToT to them, but from this news it seems the fight still running lol


Cause Phils restarting their LPD procurement and the reason im posting this thing once again cause not everyone can understand English very well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

A detail article of Indonesia first MALE UAV.

https://angkasa.news/hot_news/detai...hitam-akan-dilengkapi-senjata-pada-tahun-2024

*Asli Buatan Indonesia, Drone Elang Hitam Akan Dilengkapi Senjata Pada Tahun 2024*

Selasa, 31 Desember 2019 17:10
Penulis : Beny Adrian





Drone MALE dengan nama Elang Hitam. Sumber: angkasa.news/ beny adrian

Angkasa.news – Sebuah kebanggaan tentunya bisa menyaksikan peluncuran (_roll-out_) pesawat terbang nir awak (PUNA) dengan kemampuan MALE (_medium altitude long endurance_). Dalam kondisi yang berbeda, mengingatkan kita ketika pesawat N250 diluncurkan puluhan tahun lalu dari tempat yang sama.

Bertempat di hangar rotary wing PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), Konsorsium Pengembangan PTTA (pesawat terbang tanpa awak, nama lain dari penyebutan PUNA) Kelas MALE secara resmi meluncurkan drone, Senin (30/12).

Berhubung Menteri Riset dan Teknologi Bambang Brodjonegoro batal hadir karena harus mengikuti kegiatan presiden, prosesi peluncuran diikuti pemberian nama drone ini pun diserahkan kepada Kepala Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT) Dr. Hammam Riza.

“Menristek memberikan nama kepada MALE ini adalah Elang Hitam, Black Eagle,” ucap Hammam di ujung sambutannya. Dengan kata lain, kehadiran _Elang Hitam _akan melengkapi dua drone yang sudah dikembangkan pemerintah selama ini yaitu _Wulung_ dan _Alap-Alap_.

Tampilan _Elang Hitam_ memang mudah dikenali. Hidung besar sebagai rumah bagi sistem avionik, kamera, dan muatan lainnya seperti sensor optik dan infra merah, mengingatkan kita kepada drone yang sudah beroperasi di dunia. Begitu juga ekor model gawangan dengan mesin ditanam di belakangnya, memang persis MQ-9 _Reaper_.





Penekanan tombol sirine tanda roll out drone MALE Elang Hitam. Sumber: angkasa.news/ beny adrian

Konsorsium Pengembangan PUNA _Elang Hitam_ terdiri dari Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan), BPPT, TNI AU, Lapan, PTDI, PT Len, dan Institut Teknologi Bandung (ITB).

Konsorsium ini dibentuk pada 2015 yang secara formal disahkan melalui Perjanjian Kerja Sama (PKS) pada 2017.

Dari kesepakatan tahun 2015, turut disepakati_design, requirement, objective_ (DRO) dari MALE yang diinginkan.
Proses perancangan dimulai dengan_preliminary design, basic design_, dan kemudian dilanjutkan pembuatan dua model untuk uji terowong angin pada 2016 dan 2018.

*Pengembangan PUNA atau PTTA Elang Hitam dimaksudkan untuk memenuhi kebutuhan TNI AU yang diproyeksikan akan mengoperasikan drone MALE dalam jumlah banyak dalam beberapa tahun ke depan.*

*Namun untuk memenuhi kebutuhan cepat saat ini, TNI AU membeli enam drone CH-4 Rainbow buatan China. Menurut Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto beberapa waktu lalu, TNI AU akan mengoperasikan dua skadron drone dengan kekuatan enam pesawat CH-4.*

“Inisiasi pelaksanaan riset MALE ini diawali oleh Balitbang Kemhan dan PTDI tahun 2015-2016. Program konsorsium MALE merupakan proyek strategis nasional sebagaimana diinginkan BUMN industri pertahanan untuk peningkatan kemandirian industri pertahanan,” ungkap Dirut PTDI Elfien Goentoro.

Dari spesifikasi _Elang Hitam_ (_Black Eagle_) yang dipaparkan saat _roll out_, disebutkan bahwa drone karya anak bangsa ini mampu terbang hingga 30 jam.

Dengan pengendalian _multiple unmanned aerial vehicle_ secara simultan, konsep operasi MALE memungkinkan TNI mampu melakukan pengawasan di darat dan laut.





Tampak belakang Elang Hitam yang menggunakan mesin baling-baling. Sumber: angkasa.news/ beny adrian

Kebutuhan pengawasan dari udara yang efisien dan kemampuan _payload_ lebih besar dengan jangkauan radius terbang juga lebih jauh, merupakan sebuah kebutuhan bagi Indonesia.

“Ini tentu untuk mengantisipasi persoalan dan ancaman terhadap NKRI terutama masalah perbatasan, terorisme, penyelundupan, pembajakan dan pencurian sumber daya alam,” urai Hammam sambil menambahkan bahwa pembangunan industri pertahanan harus menjadi niat kita semua.

Hammam juga menegaskan bahwa kebijakan TKDN (Tingkat Kandungan Dalam Negeri) harus ditempatkan sebagai kebijakan strategis dan dijalankan oleh semua pihak terkait dalam rangka menghadirkan teknologi kunci untuk MALE.

Teknologi kunci dimaksud adalah FCS (_flight control system_) untuk memampukan _Elang Hitam_ melakukan _auto take off _dan_ landing_. Hammam juga menyinggung teknologi kunci lainnya mulai dari _mission system, weapon, platform integration_, _material composite_,_synthetic_ _aperture radar_, _inertial navigation system_, _electro_ _optic targeting system_, dan _guidance system_.

“Teknologi kunci ini tidak dapat diberikan negara lain secara cuma-cuma. Tidak ada lagi hal yang lebih patut kita laksanakan dengan menguasai teknologi ini. Penguasaan teknologi adalah amanat UU,” tegas Hammam kepada angkasa.news.

_"Elang Hitam_ akan menjadikan kekuatan kita dalam melaksanakan ISTAR,” yakin Hammam. ISTAR adalah singkatan dari _intelligence, surveillance, target acquisition_,_recoinnassance_.

Penegasa Hammam diaminkan oleh anggota Komisi I DPR RI Muhammad Farhan yang juga menyaksikan _roll out_.

“Kita negara ASEAN pertama yang berani membuat sendiri UAV MALE,” ungkap mantan penyiar radio ini. Farhan memastikan dukungan maksimal dari Komisi I dalam program pengembangan MALE ini.

“Secara politik kita kuat dan Komisi I komitmen TKDN 40 persen harus terpenuhi 2024. Kita harus _development_, walau mahal ya tidak apa-apa tapi kita harus memilikinya, jangan beli lagi,” aku Farhan.

*Menurut Dirut PTDI Elfien Goentoro, Elang Hitam akan melengkapi dua skadron UAV yang dioperasikan TNI AU. “Nanti kan jadi dua skadron, CH-4 beli enam dan kita lengkapi jadi 10. Kita masih punya waktu sampai jadi kombatan tahun 2024,” jelasnya.*





Drone MALE Elang Hitam akan menjadi kekuatan udara yang dioperasikan TNI AU. Sumber: angkasa.news/ beny adrian

Menyinggung CH-4, Farhan mengakui bahwa pembangunan _Elang Hitam_ bisa jadi akan membawa dampak politik karena masalah industri pertahanan menjadi persaingan internasional.

“Kita mengetahui bahwa risiko politisasi dan lobi-lobi bisnis industri pertahanan dunia pasti ada. Semakin sedikit keterlibatan manusia dan alutsista, makin rentang untuk mengundang _hacker _kelas dunia,” kata Farhan kembali menegaskan bahwa Indonesia mempunya _political will_ yang kuat dalam membangun drone MALE.

_Roadmap_ pengembangan MALE ditetapkan dari 2019 hingga 2024. Program ini dibagi menjadi dua tahap hingga nantinya menjadi MALE Kombatan.

Fase 1 dengan kemampuan ISTAR (_non-weaponized_) dilaksanakan dari 2019-2023. Dilanjutkan Fase 2 _weaponized_ pada 2023-2024.

Rencananya prototipe pertama drone _Elang Hitam _akan terbang pada Juni 2020.

Spesifikasi Teknis:


Mesin: 4-Stroke Engine
Take off power: 110-150 HP
Propeller: 2
MTOW: 1.115 kg
Berat kosong: 575 kg
Maks payload: 300 kg
Kapsitas BBM: 420 kg
Radius operasi: 250 km (LOS)
Ketinggian jelajah: 3.000–5.000 m
Ketinggian: 7.200 m
Lama terbang: 30 jam
Kecepatan jelajah maks: 235 km/jam
Take off: 700 m
Landing: 500 m
Panjang: 8,30 m
Rentang sayap: 16 m
Tinggi: 1,02 m

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

seems China probing again the resolves of our Country over our claims on North Natuna Sea EEZ, time to invest more on heavy Coast Guard ships and starting to ramming their patrol vessels if they still insist the same

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

mandala said:


> A detail article of Indonesia first MALE UAV.
> 
> https://angkasa.news/hot_news/detai...hitam-akan-dilengkapi-senjata-pada-tahun-2024
> 
> *Asli Buatan Indonesia, Drone Elang Hitam Akan Dilengkapi Senjata Pada Tahun 2024*
> 
> Selasa, 31 Desember 2019 17:10
> Penulis : Beny Adrian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drone MALE dengan nama Elang Hitam. Sumber: angkasa.news/ beny adrian
> 
> Angkasa.news – Sebuah kebanggaan tentunya bisa menyaksikan peluncuran (_roll-out_) pesawat terbang nir awak (PUNA) dengan kemampuan MALE (_medium altitude long endurance_). Dalam kondisi yang berbeda, mengingatkan kita ketika pesawat N250 diluncurkan puluhan tahun lalu dari tempat yang sama.
> 
> Bertempat di hangar rotary wing PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), Konsorsium Pengembangan PTTA (pesawat terbang tanpa awak, nama lain dari penyebutan PUNA) Kelas MALE secara resmi meluncurkan drone, Senin (30/12).
> 
> Berhubung Menteri Riset dan Teknologi Bambang Brodjonegoro batal hadir karena harus mengikuti kegiatan presiden, prosesi peluncuran diikuti pemberian nama drone ini pun diserahkan kepada Kepala Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT) Dr. Hammam Riza.
> 
> “Menristek memberikan nama kepada MALE ini adalah Elang Hitam, Black Eagle,” ucap Hammam di ujung sambutannya. Dengan kata lain, kehadiran _Elang Hitam _akan melengkapi dua drone yang sudah dikembangkan pemerintah selama ini yaitu _Wulung_ dan _Alap-Alap_.
> 
> Tampilan _Elang Hitam_ memang mudah dikenali. Hidung besar sebagai rumah bagi sistem avionik, kamera, dan muatan lainnya seperti sensor optik dan infra merah, mengingatkan kita kepada drone yang sudah beroperasi di dunia. Begitu juga ekor model gawangan dengan mesin ditanam di belakangnya, memang persis MQ-9 _Reaper_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penekanan tombol sirine tanda roll out drone MALE Elang Hitam. Sumber: angkasa.news/ beny adrian
> 
> Konsorsium Pengembangan PUNA _Elang Hitam_ terdiri dari Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan), BPPT, TNI AU, Lapan, PTDI, PT Len, dan Institut Teknologi Bandung (ITB).
> 
> Konsorsium ini dibentuk pada 2015 yang secara formal disahkan melalui Perjanjian Kerja Sama (PKS) pada 2017.
> 
> Dari kesepakatan tahun 2015, turut disepakati_design, requirement, objective_ (DRO) dari MALE yang diinginkan.
> Proses perancangan dimulai dengan_preliminary design, basic design_, dan kemudian dilanjutkan pembuatan dua model untuk uji terowong angin pada 2016 dan 2018.
> 
> *Pengembangan PUNA atau PTTA Elang Hitam dimaksudkan untuk memenuhi kebutuhan TNI AU yang diproyeksikan akan mengoperasikan drone MALE dalam jumlah banyak dalam beberapa tahun ke depan.*
> 
> *Namun untuk memenuhi kebutuhan cepat saat ini, TNI AU membeli enam drone CH-4 Rainbow buatan China. Menurut Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto beberapa waktu lalu, TNI AU akan mengoperasikan dua skadron drone dengan kekuatan enam pesawat CH-4.*
> 
> “Inisiasi pelaksanaan riset MALE ini diawali oleh Balitbang Kemhan dan PTDI tahun 2015-2016. Program konsorsium MALE merupakan proyek strategis nasional sebagaimana diinginkan BUMN industri pertahanan untuk peningkatan kemandirian industri pertahanan,” ungkap Dirut PTDI Elfien Goentoro.
> 
> Dari spesifikasi _Elang Hitam_ (_Black Eagle_) yang dipaparkan saat _roll out_, disebutkan bahwa drone karya anak bangsa ini mampu terbang hingga 30 jam.
> 
> Dengan pengendalian _multiple unmanned aerial vehicle_ secara simultan, konsep operasi MALE memungkinkan TNI mampu melakukan pengawasan di darat dan laut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tampak belakang Elang Hitam yang menggunakan mesin baling-baling. Sumber: angkasa.news/ beny adrian
> 
> Kebutuhan pengawasan dari udara yang efisien dan kemampuan _payload_ lebih besar dengan jangkauan radius terbang juga lebih jauh, merupakan sebuah kebutuhan bagi Indonesia.
> 
> “Ini tentu untuk mengantisipasi persoalan dan ancaman terhadap NKRI terutama masalah perbatasan, terorisme, penyelundupan, pembajakan dan pencurian sumber daya alam,” urai Hammam sambil menambahkan bahwa pembangunan industri pertahanan harus menjadi niat kita semua.
> 
> Hammam juga menegaskan bahwa kebijakan TKDN (Tingkat Kandungan Dalam Negeri) harus ditempatkan sebagai kebijakan strategis dan dijalankan oleh semua pihak terkait dalam rangka menghadirkan teknologi kunci untuk MALE.
> 
> Teknologi kunci dimaksud adalah FCS (_flight control system_) untuk memampukan _Elang Hitam_ melakukan _auto take off _dan_ landing_. Hammam juga menyinggung teknologi kunci lainnya mulai dari _mission system, weapon, platform integration_, _material composite_,_synthetic_ _aperture radar_, _inertial navigation system_, _electro_ _optic targeting system_, dan _guidance system_.
> 
> “Teknologi kunci ini tidak dapat diberikan negara lain secara cuma-cuma. Tidak ada lagi hal yang lebih patut kita laksanakan dengan menguasai teknologi ini. Penguasaan teknologi adalah amanat UU,” tegas Hammam kepada angkasa.news.
> 
> _"Elang Hitam_ akan menjadikan kekuatan kita dalam melaksanakan ISTAR,” yakin Hammam. ISTAR adalah singkatan dari _intelligence, surveillance, target acquisition_,_recoinnassance_.
> 
> Penegasa Hammam diaminkan oleh anggota Komisi I DPR RI Muhammad Farhan yang juga menyaksikan _roll out_.
> 
> “Kita negara ASEAN pertama yang berani membuat sendiri UAV MALE,” ungkap mantan penyiar radio ini. Farhan memastikan dukungan maksimal dari Komisi I dalam program pengembangan MALE ini.
> 
> “Secara politik kita kuat dan Komisi I komitmen TKDN 40 persen harus terpenuhi 2024. Kita harus _development_, walau mahal ya tidak apa-apa tapi kita harus memilikinya, jangan beli lagi,” aku Farhan.
> 
> *Menurut Dirut PTDI Elfien Goentoro, Elang Hitam akan melengkapi dua skadron UAV yang dioperasikan TNI AU. “Nanti kan jadi dua skadron, CH-4 beli enam dan kita lengkapi jadi 10. Kita masih punya waktu sampai jadi kombatan tahun 2024,” jelasnya.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drone MALE Elang Hitam akan menjadi kekuatan udara yang dioperasikan TNI AU. Sumber: angkasa.news/ beny adrian
> 
> Menyinggung CH-4, Farhan mengakui bahwa pembangunan _Elang Hitam_ bisa jadi akan membawa dampak politik karena masalah industri pertahanan menjadi persaingan internasional.
> 
> “Kita mengetahui bahwa risiko politisasi dan lobi-lobi bisnis industri pertahanan dunia pasti ada. Semakin sedikit keterlibatan manusia dan alutsista, makin rentang untuk mengundang _hacker _kelas dunia,” kata Farhan kembali menegaskan bahwa Indonesia mempunya _political will_ yang kuat dalam membangun drone MALE.
> 
> _Roadmap_ pengembangan MALE ditetapkan dari 2019 hingga 2024. Program ini dibagi menjadi dua tahap hingga nantinya menjadi MALE Kombatan.
> 
> Fase 1 dengan kemampuan ISTAR (_non-weaponized_) dilaksanakan dari 2019-2023. Dilanjutkan Fase 2 _weaponized_ pada 2023-2024.
> 
> Rencananya prototipe pertama drone _Elang Hitam _akan terbang pada Juni 2020.
> 
> Spesifikasi Teknis:
> 
> 
> Mesin: 4-Stroke Engine
> Take off power: 110-150 HP
> Propeller: 2
> MTOW: 1.115 kg
> Berat kosong: 575 kg
> Maks payload: 300 kg
> Kapsitas BBM: 420 kg
> Radius operasi: 250 km (LOS)
> Ketinggian jelajah: 3.000–5.000 m
> Ketinggian: 7.200 m
> Lama terbang: 30 jam
> Kecepatan jelajah maks: 235 km/jam
> Take off: 700 m
> Landing: 500 m
> Panjang: 8,30 m
> Rentang sayap: 16 m
> Tinggi: 1,02 m


Kinda confused with this statement:

*"Menurut Dirut PTDI Elfien Goentoro, Elang Hitam akan melengkapi dua skadron UAV yang dioperasikan TNI AU. “Nanti kan jadi dua skadron, CH-4 beli enam dan kita lengkapi jadi 10. Kita masih punya waktu sampai jadi kombatan tahun 2024,” jelasnya."*

^^ So TNI-AU plan to have 2 UAV Squadrons. 10 units each squadron that consist each with 6 CH-4 Rainbow with the remaining to be Black Eagles. Is that right? Is it just MALE UAV squadrons or include the existing Aerostar UAV and others?


----------



## mandala

KRI Alugoro-405.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> seems China probing again the resolves of our Country over our claims on North Natuna Sea EEZ, time to invest more on heavy Coast Guard ships and starting to ramming their patrol vessels if they still insist the same


Its looks like they were trying to testified how we're going to respond their intrussion , since the last intrussion happened like in 2018 when susi still on desk .


----------



## Kansel

Home Internasional Berita Asia Pasifik
*Tolak Protes RI, China Klaim Kedaulatan di Dekat Natuna*
CNN Indonesia
Rabu, 01/01/2020 19:04
Bagikan :




Kapal China di perairan Natuna. (Dok. Dinas Penerangan Angkatan Laut)




Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- China menolak protes Indonesia yang menuding kapal ikan Tiongkok sempat memasuki perairan Natuna, Kepulauan Riau, secara ilegal baru-baru ini.

Beijing menegaskan bahwa pihaknya memiliki kedaulatan di wilayah Laut China Selatan dekat perairan Natuna, Kepulauan Riau, sehingga kapal-kapalnya boleh berlayar dengan bebas di kawasan tersebut.

"China memiliki kedaulatan atas Kepulauan Nansha dan memiliki hak berdaulat dan yurisdiksi atas perairan dekat dengan Kepulauan Nansha (yang terletak di Laut China Selatan)," kata juru bicara Kementerian Luar Negeri China, Geng Shuang, dalam jumpa pers rutin di Beijing pada Selasa (31/12), seperti dikutip dari situs Kementerian Luar Negeri China.

*Lihat juga:*
RI Kirim Protes Keras ke China karena Kapal Terobos Natuna
Geng menegaskan China juga memiliki hak historis di Laut China Selatan. Menurutnya, nelayan-nelayan China telah lama melaut dan mencari ikan di perairan itu dan sekitar Kepulauan Nansha, yang menurut Indonesia masih merupakan zona ekonomi eksklusif (ZEE) Indonesia.

Padahal, klaim China atas perairan yang menjadi jalur utama perdagangan internasional itu juga tumpang tindih dengan sejumlah negara di Asia Tenggara seperti Filipina, Vietnam, Malaysia, dan Brunei.

Geng juga berdalih bahwa kapal yang berlayar di kawasan itu baru-baru ini adalah kapal penjaga pantai China yang tengah melakukan patroli rutin.

"Patroli rutin untuk menjaga ketertiban laut dan melindungi hak-hak dan kepentingan rakyat kami yang sah di perairan terkait," kata Geng.

Akibat insiden itu, Kemlu RI telah melayangkan protes kepada China dengan memanggil duta besarnya di Jakarta pada awal pekan ini.

*Lihat juga:*
Indonesia Tolak Klaim Kedaulatan China Dekat Laut Natuna Melalui pernyataannya pada Rabu (1/1), Kemlu RI menolak "klaim unilateral" China tersebut.

"Klaim historis China atas ZEE Indonesia dengan alasan bahwa para nelayan China telah lama beraktivitas di perairan dimaksud bersifat unilateral, tidak memiliki dasar hukum dan tidak pernah diakui oleh UNCLOS 1982. Argumen ini telah dibahas dan dimentahkan oleh Keputusan SCS Tribunal 2016," kata Kemlu RI.

"Indonesia juga menolak istilah 'relevant waters' yang diklaim oleh RRT karena istilah ini tidak dikenal dan tidak sesuai dengan UNCLOS 1982."

Meski berbatasan langsung dengan Laut China Selatan, Indonesia tidak memiliki sengketa wilayah dengan China di perairan tersebut. Namun, Indonesia merupakan salah satu negara yang mendukung kode etik Laut China Selatan segera diterapkan.

Kode etik itu dibentuk sebagai pedoman negara-negara bertindak di perairan kaya sumber daya alam tersebut demi mencegah konflik.

https://m.cnnindonesia.com/internas...tes-ri-china-klaim-kedaulatan-di-dekat-natuna

MoD needs to release new white paper not gonna lie.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Kansel said:


> Home Internasional Berita Asia Pasifik
> *Tolak Protes RI, China Klaim Kedaulatan di Dekat Natuna*
> CNN Indonesia
> Rabu, 01/01/2020 19:04
> Bagikan :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kapal China di perairan Natuna. (Dok. Dinas Penerangan Angkatan Laut)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- China menolak protes Indonesia yang menuding kapal ikan Tiongkok sempat memasuki perairan Natuna, Kepulauan Riau, secara ilegal baru-baru ini.
> 
> Beijing menegaskan bahwa pihaknya memiliki kedaulatan di wilayah Laut China Selatan dekat perairan Natuna, Kepulauan Riau, sehingga kapal-kapalnya boleh berlayar dengan bebas di kawasan tersebut.
> 
> "China memiliki kedaulatan atas Kepulauan Nansha dan memiliki hak berdaulat dan yurisdiksi atas perairan dekat dengan Kepulauan Nansha (yang terletak di Laut China Selatan)," kata juru bicara Kementerian Luar Negeri China, Geng Shuang, dalam jumpa pers rutin di Beijing pada Selasa (31/12), seperti dikutip dari situs Kementerian Luar Negeri China.
> 
> *Lihat juga:*
> RI Kirim Protes Keras ke China karena Kapal Terobos Natuna
> Geng menegaskan China juga memiliki hak historis di Laut China Selatan. Menurutnya, nelayan-nelayan China telah lama melaut dan mencari ikan di perairan itu dan sekitar Kepulauan Nansha, yang menurut Indonesia masih merupakan zona ekonomi eksklusif (ZEE) Indonesia.
> 
> Padahal, klaim China atas perairan yang menjadi jalur utama perdagangan internasional itu juga tumpang tindih dengan sejumlah negara di Asia Tenggara seperti Filipina, Vietnam, Malaysia, dan Brunei.
> 
> Geng juga berdalih bahwa kapal yang berlayar di kawasan itu baru-baru ini adalah kapal penjaga pantai China yang tengah melakukan patroli rutin.
> 
> "Patroli rutin untuk menjaga ketertiban laut dan melindungi hak-hak dan kepentingan rakyat kami yang sah di perairan terkait," kata Geng.
> 
> Akibat insiden itu, Kemlu RI telah melayangkan protes kepada China dengan memanggil duta besarnya di Jakarta pada awal pekan ini.
> 
> *Lihat juga:*
> Indonesia Tolak Klaim Kedaulatan China Dekat Laut Natuna Melalui pernyataannya pada Rabu (1/1), Kemlu RI menolak "klaim unilateral" China tersebut.
> 
> "Klaim historis China atas ZEE Indonesia dengan alasan bahwa para nelayan China telah lama beraktivitas di perairan dimaksud bersifat unilateral, tidak memiliki dasar hukum dan tidak pernah diakui oleh UNCLOS 1982. Argumen ini telah dibahas dan dimentahkan oleh Keputusan SCS Tribunal 2016," kata Kemlu RI.
> 
> "Indonesia juga menolak istilah 'relevant waters' yang diklaim oleh RRT karena istilah ini tidak dikenal dan tidak sesuai dengan UNCLOS 1982."
> 
> Meski berbatasan langsung dengan Laut China Selatan, Indonesia tidak memiliki sengketa wilayah dengan China di perairan tersebut. Namun, Indonesia merupakan salah satu negara yang mendukung kode etik Laut China Selatan segera diterapkan.
> 
> Kode etik itu dibentuk sebagai pedoman negara-negara bertindak di perairan kaya sumber daya alam tersebut demi mencegah konflik.
> 
> https://m.cnnindonesia.com/internas...tes-ri-china-klaim-kedaulatan-di-dekat-natuna
> 
> MoD needs to release new white paper not gonna lie.


Time to send the fleet there. Natuna is undoubtedly strategically very important to assert our sovereignty on the maritime frontier.


----------



## Viet

Nike said:


> seems China probing again the resolves of our Country over our claims on North Natuna Sea EEZ, time to invest more on heavy Coast Guard ships and starting to ramming their patrol vessels if they still insist the same


Believing to chinese peaceful rise is only for naive people who think Nicolaus exists and brings gifts to your children at Christmas.


----------



## Nike

Natuna need to be reinforced, this gonna be strong flash points of many forces here. I am sure we can do that. Bring more soldiers/officers and bought strategic assets there to reinforced our claims. To have Bastion and coupled with Buk M2 or NASAMS here will give us an edge to encounter the worst possible cases along to made Natuna grand base for our white hull patrol fleets.


----------



## Nike

Viet said:


> Believing to chinese peaceful rise is only for naive people who think Nicolaus exists and brings gifts to your children at Christmas.



We dont believe anyone to begin with, including Vietnam and USA LoL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Nike said:


> We dont believe anyone to begin with, including Vietnam and USA LoL.


Ok that’s the right though! “If you are not my friend you are a potential enemy”. Considering our country size you shall increase military spendings by 50pct and do more exercises with other major naval powers in Sc sea: US, Japan, RoK, Australia, etc. or if you like: Vietnam.

In dealing with chinese clowns cooperate more with three countries that are mostly familiar with them: VN, JP and RoK.


----------



## Nike

*Kisah Ririn Efendi Sukses Rancang Senapan Jarak Jauh, Kasad Langsung Tawari Masuk TNI*
_





Ririn Efendi. ©2020 Merdeka.com



TRENDING | Kamis, 2 Januari 2020 11:42:00
Reporter : Khulafa Pinta Winastya
*Merdeka.com - *Ririn Efendi merupakan mahasiswa dari Politeknik Negeri Lhokseumawe Aceh yang sukses membuat sebuah perangkat pengendali senapan dari jarak jauh. Ririn Efendi berhasil membuat pengendali senapan berbasis mikrokontroller yang dapat menggerakkan senapan 180 derajat arah horisontal dan 60 derajat arah vertikal.

Perangkat ciptaan Efendi ini menggunakan bantuan Android untuk memonitor sasaran tembak. Berikut ulasannya:

Advertisement




1 dari 7 halaman
*Tugas Akhir Skripsi*





Ririn Efendi merupakan mahasiswa Diploma-III Program Studi Teknologi Elektronika pada Jurusan Teknik Elektro. Ia mengungkapkan jika awal mula penciptaan perangkat senjata ini digunakan sebagai tugas akhir skripsi untuk syarat kelulusan. Tak disangka ide dan karyanya ini, diapresiasi oleh banyak pihak khususnya pihak Tentara Nasional Indonesia.


2 dari 7 halaman
*Bermula dari Hobi Berburu*
Penciptaan perangkat ini juga berawal dari hobi Efendi yaitu berburu. Ia kerap berpetualang ke dalam hutan dan pegunungan dan membawa senapan angin untuk berburu.

Berawal dari hobinya, muncul sebuah ide untuk membuat perangkat pengendali senapan yang bertujuan untuk mengurangi kesalahan sasaran tembak akibat gerakan dan posisi tubuh yang tidak seimbang saat membidik sasaran.

3 dari 7 halaman
*Gunakan Joystick Playstation*





Yang membuat unik, Efendi menggunakan joystick Playstation sebagai komponen untuk mengendalikan senapan. Kemudian dimodifikasi menggunakan android untuk monitor yang sudah diintegrasikan menggunakan teleskop senapan.

Pengguna cukup menggunakan joystick untuk mengendalikan senapan. Cukup dengan memegang pengendali joystick wireless, sebagai transmiter dan perangkat Android untuk monitoring sasaran yang diinginkan.


4 dari 7 halaman
*Lama Pembuatan*





Dalam video yang diunggah oleh akun TNI AD, Efendi mengungkapkan lama pembuatan perangkat ini dibutuhkan waktu selama tiga bulan.

5 dari 7 halaman
*Proses Uji Coba*
Perangkat milik Efendi ini juga sebelumnya sempat dilakukan uji coba di Direktorat Peralatan Angkatan Darat menggunakan 3 jenis senapan yang berbeda.

"Pertama kalinya pakai senapan angin, kedua pakai M-16, ketiga pakai SS2-V4. Hasilnya memuaskan sukses," tutur Efendi.


6 dari 7 halaman
*Kelebihan Senjata Ciptaan Efendi*





Perangkat pengendali yang diciptakan Efendi ini mampu mengendalikan gerakan senapan pada jarak maksimum hingga 1 kilometer dan jarak efektif pada 800 meter. Sehingga pengguna tidak harus memegang senapan cukup mengendalikan menggunakan joystick dan dimonitor dari layar handphone.

7 dari 7 halaman
*Kasad Tawarkan untuk Masuk TNI*





Dalam video terlihat Kasad Jenderal Andhika Perkasa menawarkan Efendi untuk masuk dan bergabung bersama TNI-AD.

"Apa ingin jadi tentara, benar mau masuk?. Jadi habis saya pulang ini langsung mendaftar ya", kata Jenderal Andhika.

Efendi pun menyatakan bersedia untuk mendaftar dan bergabung bersama TNI-AD. Ke depannya diharapkan ada inovasi-inovasi baru yang bisa diciptakan untuk mengembangkan senjata dari TNI.
https://m.merdeka.com/amp/trending/...rak-jauh-kasad-langsung-tawari-masuk-tni.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Ramming chinks ship is not a solution. We have a true and tested method how to deal with illegal fishing.

*BURN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Viet

Military officials of Vietnam, Indonesia and other visited the headquarters of Hanwha Group in Seoul, Dec. 12. Courtesy of Hanwha Group.
The Koreans want to sell some sophisticated stuffs.
Vietnam needs more planes, tanks, submarines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

This one will need replacement




Btw anyone heard odd rumours regarding our AEWC procurement ? Someone well he's a lecturer in well known University told me about Saab product i don't want to mention here.

Teluk Naga NASAMS base site





Q&A in House of Senate with RAAF regarding TNI AU F-5 interception on RAAF F/A-18

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

mandala said:


> Kinda confused with this statement:
> 
> *"Menurut Dirut PTDI Elfien Goentoro, Elang Hitam akan melengkapi dua skadron UAV yang dioperasikan TNI AU. “Nanti kan jadi dua skadron, CH-4 beli enam dan kita lengkapi jadi 10. Kita masih punya waktu sampai jadi kombatan tahun 2024,” jelasnya."*
> 
> ^^ So TNI-AU plan to have 2 UAV Squadrons. 10 units each squadron that consist each with 6 CH-4 Rainbow with the remaining to be Black Eagles. Is that right? Is it just MALE UAV squadrons or include the existing Aerostar UAV and others?



Black Eagle UAV will need at least another 5 years before inshaAllah ready to fulfill our Armed Force needs. So how many units that will be bought by Indonesian Airforce will depend on the next administration planning. With this drone rolling out ceremony, we can be assured that no more Male UAV or UCAV will be bought from foreign sources. It will create opposition both from media and parliament if Airforce still want to add more CH-4 drone. Airforce will be accused to make that decision based on "project" rational. Our MEF plan is also not talking about the number of MALE UCAV we should buy. So I guess there will be no MALE and UCAV acquisition from foreign source after Airforce buy those 6 CH-4.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> This one will need replacement
> 
> Btw anyone heard odd rumours regarding our AEWC procurement ? Someone well he's a lecturer in well known University told me about Saab product i don't want to mention here.


Highly doubt, actually there's more likely airforce will procure Boeing ones especially with current trade tensions with EU. But mood can chance but I'm hoping for boeing ones.


----------



## Cromwell

Kansel said:


> Highly doubt, actually there's more likely airforce will procure Boeing ones especially with current trade tensions with EU. But mood can chance but I'm hoping for boeing ones.


The reason why i ask such question because these rumours don't come from netizens in forumers such as this. The rumours arrived from people who indeed being part of policy makers in Kemenhan & Lemhanas or in related research institutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> The reason why i ask such question because these rumours don't come from netizens in forumers such as this. The rumours arrived from people who indeed being part of policy makers in Kemenhan & Lemhanas or in related research institutes.


why suddenly they were considering SAAB ? if the SAAB were strong candidate for the AEWC , the Strategic MPA Aircraft should also be from SAAB (Swordfish ?) , but im still thinking boeing offer (Wedgtail Poseidon Combo) is still the best .



Kansel said:


> Highly doubt, actually there's more likely airforce will procure Boeing ones especially with current trade tensions with EU. But mood can chance but I'm hoping for boeing ones.


Swede are not really into EU policy , even the italians are rejecting EU palm oil discrimination .


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> why suddenly they were considering SAAB ? if the SAAB were strong candidate for the AEWC , the Strategic MPA Aircraft should also be from SAAB (Swordfish ?) , but im still thinking boeing offer (Wedgtail Poseidon Combo) is still the best .
> 
> 
> Swede are not really into EU policy , even the italians are rejecting EU palm oil discrimination .


You don't answer the question i forwarded, you just basically expanded the question i have.


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> You don't answer the question i forwarded, you just basically expanded the question i have.


well i haven't heard it to be honest .


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> This one will need replacement
> View attachment 597377
> 
> Btw anyone heard odd rumours regarding our AEWC procurement ? Someone well he's a lecturer in well known University told me about Saab product i don't want to mention here.
> 
> Teluk Naga NASAMS base site
> View attachment 597379
> 
> 
> Q&A in House of Senate with RAAF regarding TNI AU F-5 interception on RAAF F/A-18
> View attachment 597386



SAAB offer something which Prabowo and his team cant resist, regarding much of our defense industry development program. But everything can happened even after the signing ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cromwell

Well i think you can read the description for the explanation of this ones


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> SAAB offer something which Prabowo and his team cant resist, regarding much of our defense industry development program. But everything can happened even after the signing ceremony.


makes sense because Prabowo and his team have not received and visited the delegation from Boeing.

First, airforce and MoD shifting tanker preference from Boeing to airbus (still I'm not really sure about this) and then aewc (i i heard they prefer Boeing made one before) i wonder what's going on right now with MoD and Boeing, even Boeing wants to build their MRO plants here.

Ayyyy lmao

*China Siapkan Undang-Undang Embargo Senjata*

Januari 1, 2020 A Ziyadi






Para pembeli senjata buatan China patut waspada, negeri panda itu sekarang mulai menyusun undang-undang yang mengatur tentang pengendalian ekspor senjata kepada Negara-negara yang dianggap menjadi ancaman bagi China. Seperti diberitakan oleh Military Leak (29/12/2019) ini sama saja dengan upaya China untuk mengendalikan negara pengguna senjatanya dengan ancaman embargo.

Menurut sumber China tindakan ini untuk melindungi teknologi militer dan produk-produk terkait nuklir yang seharusnya tidak jatuh ke tangan yang salah. Singkat kata Undang-undang ini dapat melindungi teknologi sensitive dan melindungi keamanan nasional China, Undang-undang ini juga mengatur tentang embargo militer.

Menurut Menteri Perdagangan China Zhong San “dengan adanya undang-undang ekspor senjata yang baru kita bisa menjaga neraca perdagangan yang timbal balik dan seimbang pada mitra selain itu dalam Undang-undang ini otoritas terkait dapat mengevaluasi Negara/wilayah yang ditunjuk untuk menetapkan tingkat resiko”

“Aturan ini akan berujung pada larangan ekspor suatu barang (teknologi militer) ke Negara, orang atau organisasi tertentu” tegas Menteri Perdagangan Zhong San.



Rancangan itu dapat melindungi teknologi sensitif dan melindungi keamanan nasional, seperti halnya negara-negara Barat memblokir Tiongkok dari mengimpor teknologi militer canggih dari mereka, kata Li.

Tiongkok juga tidak akan membiarkan senjata berbahaya jatuh ke tangan orang yang salah yang bisa menggunakannya untuk menyabot perdamaian, sebuah langkah untuk memenuhi kewajiban internasional Tiongkok, kata Li.

Baca Juga: Rusia Bidik Pasar Kapal Selam Mini ASEAN

Xu Guangyu, penasihat senior Asosiasi Perlucutan dan Pengendalian Senjata Tiongkok, mengatakan kepada Global Times bahwa rancangan undang-undang itu, jika disahkan, juga akan menjadi perlawanan yang penting bagi tuduhan salah negara-negara Barat tentang penjualan senjata Tiongkok.

Menyiapkan hukum transparan sesuai dengan praktik internasional dan menindaklanjutinya akan mempromosikan citra positif untuk penjualan senjata Tiongkok, kata Xu.


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Klaim historis


Historical claims they said, so chinese fisherman can fishing in so much vast South China Sea because since hundred years ago Chinese boat fishing in area? Maybe they can go to our water with reason hundred years ago our vessel go to your sea !

Ah end rants

Also to note, maybe some chinese fishermen is Chinese Sea Militia, just beware to Bakamla boarding parties etc maybe they are armed and carry weapon


========
Today there is no weapon that free from embargo likely


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> Also to note, maybe some chinese fishermen is Chinese Sea Militia, just beware to Bakamla boarding parties etc maybe they are armed and carry weapon


They are, if i remember Royal Australia Navy helicopter pilots got attacked by laser from one of chinese fisherboat during south China sea exercise


----------



## HellFireIndo

Their "historical claim" is nothing but a joke, bullshit, ridiculous.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Their "historical claim" is nothing but a joke, bullshit, ridiculous.



All of commies is jokes to begin with


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> They are, if i remember Royal Australia Navy helicopter pilots got attacked by laser from one of chinese fisherboat during south China sea exercise



Just to remember sometime illegal fisherman is agressive toward VBSS officer and we have our men down. As i remember when navy officer boarding thai vessel was killed by fisherman just share old news 
https://m.detik.com/news/berita/d-2...elayan-thailand-di-anambas-jasad-masih-dicari

So likely we must beware for any illegal fishing vessl


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> SAAB offer something which Prabowo and his team cant resist, regarding much of our defense industry development program. But everything can happened even after the signing ceremony.


So not just regarding aew aircraft but our defence industry as a whole?


----------



## Raduga

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
mini submarine mockup were tested in BBTA3 Wind Tunnel .


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> mini submarine mockup were tested in BBTA3 Wind Tunnel .


Why put submarine model in a wind tunnel?


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> Why put submarine model in a wind tunnel?


best suited explanation i found on google :

"wind tunnel tests aimed to gather steady-state aerodynamic force and moment data and to investigate the flow-field characteristics on and around the bare-hull. Further experimental testing is planned, extending the range of model configurations tested to include the addition of hull-casing, fin and control surfaces to the model. These experimental data will complement computational and experimental hydrodynamic analysis of the generic submarine shape."






and its fairly common practice , uss albacore mockup on wind tunnel as example

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213002393589186561

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## NEKONEKO

US : DESRON
China : FIBRON
Indonesia : KADRON

We need constant presence and thus need ships that have long endurance, of course our parchim is not the best, bakamla opv 80 / 110 would be better and our parchim can't do much except radioed the intruder to leave our water and using warning shots will just escalate things, at least with bakamla water canon we can be aggressive (terukur).
We are on the right track to guard our water better, with the formation of Indonesia Coast Guard meski agak terlambat. Cuman kalah start aja.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yex

jek_sperrow said:


> US : DESRON
> China : FIBRON
> Indonesia : KADRON
> 
> We need constant presence and thus need ships that have long endurance, of course our parchim is not the best, bakamla opv 80 / 110 would be better and our parchim can't do much except radioed the intruder to leave our water and using warning shots will just escalate things, at least with bakamla water canon we can be aggressive (terukur).
> We are on the right track to guard our water better, with the formation of Indonesia Coast Guard meski agak terlambat. Cuman kalah start aja.



we just shoot 2 vietnames fishers . one at the cheek one at the legs

i hope things wont get escalated





report time frame 1:00


----------



## Kansel

Home Nasional Berita Peristiwa
*Kapal China ke Natuna, TNI Siaga Tempur*
CNN Indonesia
Jumat, 03/01/2020 16:57
Bagikan :




Panglima Komando Gabungan Wilayah Pertahanan (Pangkogabwilhan) I Laksdya TNI Yudo Margono memberikan keterangan pers di Lanud TNI Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, 3 Januari 2020. (Dok. Puspen TNI)




Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Panglima Komando Gabungan Wilayah Pertahanan (Pangkogabwilhan) I Laksdya TNI Yudo Margono memimpin pengendalian operasi siaga tempur terkait dengan adanya pelanggaran di wilayah perairan Laut Natuna Utara.

Sebelum bertolak dari Landasan Udara TNI Halim Perdanakusumah, Yudo mengatakan operasi siaga tempur dilaksanakan Koarmada 1 dan Koopsau 1.

Berdasarkan rilis dari Puspen TNI, alat utama sistem senjata (Alutsista) yang sudah tergelar yaitu 3 KRI, 1 pesawat intai maritim, dan 1 pesawat Boeing TNI AU. Sedangkan dua KRI masih dalam perjalanan dari Jakarta menuju Natuna hari ini.


Yudo menyatakan operasi itu bakal digelar untuk melaksanakan pengendalian wilayah laut, khususnya di Zona Ekonomi Ekslusif (ZEE) Laut Natuna Utara

*Lihat juga:*
Mahfud dan Prabowo Rapat Tertutup soal Kapal China Ke Natuna Dia mengatakan saat ini wilayah Natuna Utara menjadi perhatian bersama, sehingga operasi siaga tempur diarahkan ke Natuna Utara mulai 2020. Operasi tersebut merupakan salah satu dari 18 operasi yang akan dilaksanakan Kogabwilhan I di wilayah yang menjadi tanggung jawabnya.

Sebelumnya, Badan Keamanan Laut Republik Indonesia (Bakamla) menuturkan puluhan kapal nelayan China masih bebas berlayar di landas kontinen Indonesia di sekitar perairan Natuna, Kepulauan Riau.

Pada Kamis (2/1) malam, kepada _CNNIndonesia.com_, Direktur Operasi Laut Bakamla, Laksamana Pertama Nursyawal Embun, menuturkan kapal-kapal penangkap ikan itu juga dikawal kapal penjaga pantai dan kapal perang China jenis fregat.

Ia mengatakan telah ada upaya mengusir kapal-kapal China tersebut dari sekitar zona eksklusif ekonomi (ZEE) Indonesia di Natuna sejak 10 Desember lalu. Namun, walau sempat menuruti permintaan untuk menjauh, beberapa hari kemudian terpantau lagi kapal-kapal China kembali memasuki dan mengambil ikan di landas kontinen Indonesia di sekitar Natuna.

*Lihat juga:*
Indonesia Tolak Klaim Kedaulatan China Dekat Laut Natuna 

Atas situasi keamanan di Laut Natuna Utara, Menkopolhukam Mahfud MD menggelar rapat koordinasi di kantornya. Dalam rakor tersebut hadir pula Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto, Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto, Kepala Staf TNI AL Laksamana Siwi Sukma Adji, dan Kepala BSSN Hinsa Siburian.

Kemudian hadir pula Menteri Perhubungan Budi Karya Sumadi, Menteri Luar Negeri Retno L Marsudi, hingga Kabaharkam Polri Komjen Agus Andrianto, hingga Menteri Hukum dan HAM Yasonna Laoly.

Sebelumnya, Indonesia melayangkan Kepulauan Riau. Kemenlu menyatakan telah memanggil Duta Besar China di Jakarta untuk menyampaikan protes tersebut.

*Lihat juga:*
Bakamla Sebut Puluhan Kapal China Masih Berlayar Dekat Natuna *(kid)*

With this i hope we're going to beef up our military strength


----------



## trishna_amṛta

umigami said:


> Why put submarine model in a wind tunnel?



Because both air & water are fluid albeit with different density & composition. The same fundamental physic principle apply for both submarine and airplane.



jek_sperrow said:


> We need constant presence and thus need ships that have long endurance, of course our parchim is not the best, bakamla opv 80 / 110 would be better and our parchim can't do much except radioed the intruder to leave our water and using warning shots will just escalate things, at least with bakamla water canon we can be aggressive (terukur).
> We are on the right track to guard our water better, with the formation of Indonesia Coast Guard meski agak terlambat. Cuman kalah start aja.



Yang penting itu DANA OPERASIONAL nya. Jangan sampai cuma garang di awal tahun tapi di bulan Oktober udah loyo karna ga ada dana buat beli BBM


----------



## Jatosint

Kansel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213002393589186561
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Jadi Kogabwilhan udah operasional ya?

Ada yg tau gimana pembagian Kodal/rantai komando antara Kogabwilhan dengan Kodam, Koopsau, dan Koarmada? Apakah kyk united combatant command AS atau theater commandnya PLA?


----------



## NEKONEKO

trishna_amṛta said:


> Yang penting itu DANA OPERASIONAL nya. Jangan sampai cuma garang di awal tahun tapi di bulan Oktober udah loyo karna ga ada dana buat beli BBM


Makanya KADRON : kadang kadang ngeronda


----------



## HellFireIndo

jek_sperrow said:


> US : DESRON
> China : FIBRON
> Indonesia : KADRON
> 
> We need constant presence and thus need ships that have long endurance, of course our parchim is not the best, bakamla opv 80 / 110 would be better and our parchim can't do much except radioed the intruder to leave our water and using warning shots will just escalate things, at least with bakamla water canon we can be aggressive (terukur).
> We are on the right track to guard our water better, with the formation of Indonesia Coast Guard meski agak terlambat. Cuman kalah start aja.


Lol the Parchims always got the most actions. Better we station decent amount of CG OPV and Navy Frigates in Natuna.


----------



## Raduga

The contract price for 3 , 80 meter opv , KN pulau marore , KN pulau nipah , KN pulau dana was roughly around 45$ million and it was paid gradually for 3 year , if only the government wants to provide more funding for both kemenkopolhukam and kkp asset procurement and yearly maintenance , we could already had dozens of those CG ship patrolling on natuna .


----------



## Ruhnama

WW-3, what Indonesian position ? Are just we focus on LCS ? Hope this is just small conflict and didnt go to asia


----------



## striver44

*More naval assets on their way to reinforce our fleet in Natuna EEZ, in the next coming day we will see how much resolve china has in the Natuna sea.
either way this is a wake up call to our policy makers in Senayan*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213070150921965568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213165629726806016


----------



## Nike

this slap in the face should be faced with cool manner, no need to be afraid in front of China just face them and slap them if needed as usual. Jakarta need to modernize their military and defense industry ASAP, need more program and Our Air power is severely lacking.


----------



## bigmack

Raduga said:


> View attachment 597551
> View attachment 597552
> The contract price for 3 , 80 meter opv , KN pulau marore , KN pulau nipah , KN pulau dana was roughly around 45$ million and it was paid gradually for 3 year , if only the government wants to provide more funding for both kemenkopolhukam and kkp asset procurement and yearly maintenance , we could already had dozens of those CG ship patrolling on natuna .




don't forget to attach with electric warfare...
China CG ship always jamming communication our ship.


----------



## Oublious

So the sea is boiling over ther to? A island can not claim EEZ but nothing more then territorial waters. Indonesia should stay strong against that commies, you need a stronger navy. Hope you people will work fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Indonesia will *never* acknowledge the unilateral '9 dash line' claim made by China.

Now we need muscle to back our words.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Oublious said:


> So the sea is boiling over ther to? A island can not claim EEZ but nothing more then territorial waters. Indonesia should stay strong against that commies, you need a stronger navy. Hope you people will work fast.



I dont think any small islands that are located in SCS can be called an island and there is no fresh water in that island too. The condition is different with our Natuna island that is so big and have fresh water supply and dont forget that Indonesia is an archipelago country. Chinese claim is weak.

The situation IMO will be controllable since China will not risk having deep dispute with Indonesia. They have big 13 billion trade surplus with Indonesia every year and Indonesia also supply many coal that is needed by their industry. Other Indonesian export to China is only palm oil but in the short coming year our palm oil export will be reduced significantly if our biodiesel composition reach 50 % , currently we manage to get 30 %. I also oppose palm oil expansion in both Sumatra and Kalimantan islands. Sumatra should be industrialized and Kalimantan should plan other agricultural product. I also believe we should slash our coal production as it only damage our environment. Our coal should only supply our own industry.


----------



## UMNOPutra

Nike said:


> this slap in the face should be faced with cool manner, no need to be afraid in front of China just face them and slap them if needed as usual. Jakarta need to modernize their military and defense industry ASAP, need more program and Our Air power is severely lacking.



It is a right time for Indonersia to use your new purchased CH 4B UCAV at South China Sea ... As a "effectively" leader in the region .. other ASEAN countries are still waiting your "real" action against China ...


----------



## Kansel

Operasi siaga tempur Natuna sea 2020














*Kawal Natuna, RI Tambah Kapal Fregat hingga Coast Guard*

04 Januari 2020




Fregat 138-140 meter akan dibeli pada tahun ini. Namun Luhut enggan menyampaikan berapa jumlah kapal yang akan dibeli itu (photo : Michael Leek)

*Kawal Ketat Natuna, RI Tambah Kapal hingga Bikin Pangkalan Militer*

Jakarta - Menteri Koordinator Kemaritiman dan Investasi Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan mengatakan Indonesia kekurangan kapal patroli di Perairan Natuna. Oleh sebab itu, tak heran kalau tahu-tahu ada kapal negara lain yang masuk tanpa izin.

Contohnya kapal China yang masuk ke Natuna dan menimbulkan ketegangan di awal 2020 ini. Hal ini pun sudah dikoordinasikan Luhut dengan Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto.

Rencananya pemerintah akan menambah kapal besar dengan jenis ocean going (lintas samudera) untuk menjaga Natuna.

"Jadi ke depannya, Pak Bowo (Menhan Prabowo Subianto) tadi juga sudah bilang akan memperbanyak kapal angkatan laut. Tadi saya usul supaya ada ocean going kapal yang lebih panjang karena di situ kalau kamu beli kapal 105 meter, baru 2 hari kamu sudah muntah darah," ujar Luhut usai bertemu Prabowo Subianto di kantornya, Kementerian Koordinator Kemaritiman, Jakarta, Jumat (3/1/2020).

Menurut Luhut sejak Indonesia merdeka belum punya kapal ocean going. Soal pembeliannya sendiri diserahkan kepada Kementerian Pertahanan, baik harga maupun unitnya.

"Kita belum pernah punya selama republik ini merdeka. Jadi sekarang ini yang tadi dengan Pak Bowo itu, mau beli yang 138-140 meter frigate," kata Luhut.

"Kalau belinya ya nggak tahu itu urusannya Menteri pertahanan. Masa saya tanya-tanya gimana, walaupun saya tahu masa saya cerita," lanjutnya.

Luhut menambahkan pemerintah akan melengkapi pengamanan di Natuna. Dia menyatakan pemerintah akan membuat pangkalan angkatan laut dan pangkalan coast guard.

"Nah coast guard sendiri nanti akan kita lengkapi. Jadi nanti pangkalan angkatan laut di Natuna dan pangkalan coast guard di situ dan perikanan kita itu kan sudah dibuat tapi belum selesai semua," ungkap Luhut. (Detik)




Semakin besar kapal, sea state levelnya semakin tinggi sehingga mampu untuk misi ocean going (image : GAO)

*Luhut: Kapal Patroli Kita Kurang*


tirto.id - Menteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman dan Investasi, Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan mengatakan Indonesia kekurangan kapal untuk berpatroli di Laut Natuna Utara. 

Luhut bilang hal ini menjadi perkara yang harus dibenahi dalam merespons klaim Cina atas Laut Natuna Utara. 

“Ya kalau kita enggak hadir kan, orang hadir. Jadi kita sebenarnya yang paling marah pertama itu pada diri kita sendiri. Kita punya kapal belum cukup,” ucap Luhut kepada wartawan saat ditemui di Kementerian Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman dan Investasi, Jumat (3/1/2019). 

Polemik laut Natuna ini bermula ketika Cina dianggap melakukan klaim sepihak atas laut Natuna Utara melalui Nine Dash-Line yang dikeluarkan negara itu. Melalui peta itu, Cina mengakui Laut Natuna Utara sebagai bagian dari wilayahnya baik darat maupun perairan. 

Pada Desember 2019, kapal penjaga laut Cina muncul di perbatasan perairan Natuna Utara. Posisi mereka belakangan diketahui masuk secara ilegal. 

Dari hasil pembicaraannya dengan Presiden Joko Widodo, Luhut mengklaim pemerintah akan menambah produksi kapal dalam negeri. Ia menjelaskan kapal Angkatan laut Indonesia akan diperbanyak. 

“Nah presiden sudah perintahkan tadi untuk membangun lebih banyak lagi kapal kapal kita, coast guard kita untuk melakukan patroli,” ucap Luhut. 

Luhut pun mengusulkan agar Indonesia perlu membeli kapal baru ukuran 138-140 meter kelas frigate. 

Ia mengatakan selama Indonesia merdeka, kapal jenis ini belum pernah dimiliki. Hal ini katanya telah ia komunikasikan dengan Menteri Pertahanan, Prabowo Subianto. 

“Dan tadi saya usul supaya ada ocean going kapal yang lebih panjang. Kita belum pernah punya selama republik ini merdeka. Jadi sekarang ini yang tadi dengan Pak Bowo itu, mau beli yang 138-140 meter frigate,” ucap Luhut. 

Ketika ditanya dari mana kapal itu akan dibeli, Luhut belum dapat memastikannya. 

Ia menyerahkan itu kepada Prabowo baik terkait harga maupun asal negara produsen. Yang pasti, ia merencanakan jika seandainya kapal itu bisa dibeli tahun ini. 

“Tahun ini [beli] saya kira begitu,” ucap Luhut (Tirto)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bungaterakhir

A new toy again ?? umm..

*Russian Embassy makes preparations for Putin's Indonesia visit in 2020*
source : Link


Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Embassy of the Russian Federation in Jakarta is presently prepping to welcome its leader, President Vladimir Putin, who plans to embark on an official visit to Indonesia by 2020.

Deputy Ambassador of Russia to Indonesia Oleg V. Kopylov confirmed this information at a press briefing held in Jakarta, Wednesday, and stated that the embassy had yet to ensure the details pertaining to this plan.

"We have been concentrating on the anticipated visit of President Vladimir Putin to Jakarta. We have been working hard on that, and we hope the schedule will allow him to visit Jakarta in 2020 upon the invitation of President Joko Widodo," Kopylov stated.

The preparations, including several documents, are currently being reviewed and will later be signed by the leaders of both countries.

*"Among them is a document of the declaration on strategic partnership between Indonesia and Russia that will mark a big step ahead in the two countries' relations," Kopylov noted.*

Putin's visit and the inking of strategic partnership agreements will simultaneously be marked as a symbolic achievement of the 70th anniversary of bilateral relations between Indonesia and Russia in 2020.

Other documents to be inked are joint statements and agreements concerning international information security and visa scheme simplification to ease the mobility of tourists arriving from each country.


----------



## Nike

105 meter dua hari berlayar udah muntah darah, Luhut keknya benci banget sama Sigma class 

Thats understandable, as when Air Asia search in Southern Kalimantan we are in predicament during high monsoon season, as most of our fleets like Bung Tomo class and Diponegoro in which not much different in dimension from our Sigma class is not giving much help when facing high waves in open seas

Btw, there is more and more media starting to compared Indonesia versus China military assets, actually thats a great sign as people will be starting to aware if Indonesia as a great Nation should be more behave as a great ones too. Stop looking at Malaysia, they are not our peer anymore instead we should be scramble within big boyz game!!!

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...-natuna-lihat-nih-pasukan-armada-perang-china

Although Indonesia will be never catching up to China toe to toe but we can do to made them think twice before messed up against us!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Ruhnama said:


> WW-3, what Indonesian position ? Are just we focus on LCS ? Hope this is just small conflict and didnt go to asia



Trump just got it right, if i am in his position i will bombed Teheran back to stone age since long fortunately he is much clear headed than me. The order to kill Soleiman did disrupt Iran strategy to oust US from Iraq games severely and this kind of precision attacks gives a chill for any wannabe troublemaker in the region. Well thats a real Super power for you!!!


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Trump just got it right, if i am in his position i will bombed Teheran back to stone age since long fortunately he is much clear headed than me. The order to kill Soleiman did disrupt Iran strategy to oust US from Iraq games severely and this kind of precision attacks gives a chill for any wannabe troublemaker in the region. Well thats a real Super power for you!!!



Hope Mideast mess not go to far eastern and south eastern
Likely not....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

LunarSteam said:


> Jadi Kogabwilhan udah operasional ya?
> 
> Ada yg tau gimana pembagian Kodal/rantai komando antara Kogabwilhan dengan Kodam, Koopsau, dan Koarmada? Apakah kyk united combatant command AS atau theater commandnya PLA?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213321332613509120

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

jek_sperrow said:


> Now we need muscle to back our words.



Need MONEY to buy fuel, ordnance, and spare parts


----------



## Kansel

Smh

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
┏━━┓┏━━┓┏━━┓┏━━┓
┗━┓┃┃┏┓┃┗━┓┃┃┏┓┃
┏━┛┃┃┃┃┃┏━┛┃┃┃┃┃
STOP USING GLOBAL FIREPOWER
┃┏━┛┃┃┃┃┃┏━┛┃┃┃┃
┃┗━┓┃┗┛┃┃┗━┓┃┗┛┃
┗━━┛┗━━┛┗━━┛┗━━┛


----------



## V3NOM12

Damn, why our people really love to mention gombalpowah. Situs sesat dan menyesatkan lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

trishna_amṛta said:


> Need MONEY to buy fuel, ordnance, and spare parts


Well duh.

We will never recognize their claim as stated by our foreign minister, and considering their behavior we need sufficient muscle to walk the talk ( not backing down in North Natuna Sea) and they keep increasing the ante.

Its nice to follow the frigate sinetron, they keep dropping hints and info there and there, while the SU35 sinetron still 'bersambung' ( maybe later will be cleared out during Putin visit ) lets enjoy the frigate sinetron for now, bakal saling tikung menikung offer atau bakalan predictable. : )


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Aghost132483

Kansel said:


> Smh
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> ┏━━┓┏━━┓┏━━┓┏━━┓
> ┗━┓┃┃┏┓┃┗━┓┃┃┏┓┃
> ┏━┛┃┃┃┃┃┏━┛┃┃┃┃┃
> STOP USING GLOBAL FIREPOWER
> ┃┏━┛┃┃┃┃┃┏━┛┃┃┃┃
> ┃┗━┓┃┗┛┃┃┗━┓┃┗┛┃
> ┗━━┛┗━━┛┗━━┛┗━━┛



So Prabowo advise to use diplomatic ways is more strategic hmmmm....


----------



## V3NOM12

Aghost132483 said:


> So Prabowo advise to use diplomatic ways is more strategic hmmmm....


Diplomacy is just a diplomatic way not to rise more tensions, in fact we prepared our army to strengthen our territory


----------



## Raduga

Aghost132483 said:


> So Prabowo advise to use diplomatic ways is more strategic hmmmm....


There's a thing called as hard power diplomacy


----------



## Nike

Unlike Vietnam who clearly lack of ISR assets and thus relying more on brutes way like deploying large number of their white hulls and naval assets trying to pin point Chinese vessels and chase them to corner them, Indonesia hold more superiority in this regard and can pin point exact location of Chinese white hull fleets. But unlike Vietnam Indonesia is very lacking in the number of white hulls vessels thus this large loophole made China can by pass our over extended nets, if not without the presence of our Navy more Chinese vessels will be tresspasing our territory

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia strengthens maritime patrol in Natuna to expel China's boats*
24 minutes ago






Malang, Jawa Timur (ANTARA) - Indonesia is firmly strengthening its maritime patrol in Natuna waters, Riau Islands Province, to expel China’s fishing boats which illegally operated over the territory, as Mahfud MD, the Minister of Coordinating Politics, Law and Security remarked.

“The patrol will be strengthened. Our vessels currently operating in other regions will be mobilized there to drive them out,” Mahfud said in Malang, East Java, Sunday.

Safeguarded by the Chinese coast guard vessels, Chinese fishing boats have repeatedly trespassed into Indonesia's economic exclusive zone near the Natuna Islands for poaching. The Indonesian foreign ministry has lodged a strong protest over China's recent violation.

The Indonesian naval ships have already been prepared to secure the country's sovereignty though Mahfud noted that the measures taken were not meant to engage a war with China.

“We are not setting a war, but we are driving them out to protect our own areas,” Mahfud said.

The Chinese Government unilaterally claims the Natuna waters as its own by declaring a Nine Dash Line. Indonesia has never recognised this China's claim.

The Nine Dash Line is made by China based on its historical maritime rights. As a result, China claims that the region of South China Sea region which extends around two million kilometers from the land of China to hundreds of kilometers from the Philippines, Malaysia and Vietnam belongs to it.

“China declares that the region is their traditional rights since their fishermen are going there for thousands of years. But what is the principle of that, and what things to prove?,” Mahfud questioned.

According to the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS) of 1982, the Natuna waters belong to Indonesia’s economic exclusive zone that China, whatsoever, has no rights over the region.

The Indonesian Government affirms that there is no room for negotiating the issues of Indonesian EEZ near the Natuna Islands as Indonesia will always uphold the UNCLOS 1982.

Related news: Indonesia needs ocean going vessels to secure its EEZ: Luhut
Related news: Navigation freedom in South China Sea should remain upheld: Japan


Translated by: Vicki Febrianto, Suwanti
Editor: Rahmad Nasution

https://en.antaranews.com/news/1391...ritime-patrol-in-natuna-to-expel-chinas-boats


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Install our cg ship with water canon.. lets go to water rumble..


----------



## Nike

CONTENT PREVIEW
Naval Weapons
*Indonesia commissions shore-based 76 mm naval gun*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
30 December 2019
Follow

RSS







A screenshot from a video provided to Jane’s, showing the Indonesian Navy’s shore-based 76 mm naval gun at Paiton, East Java, during its test-firing in November 2019. Source withheld.
*Key Points*

The Indonesian Navy has commissioned a shore-based 76 mm naval gun
It is the first of several weapon types that will be featured at the newly constructed range at Paiton
The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) has commissioned a shore-based 76 mm naval gun that has been installed at its newly built weapons range in Paiton, East Java.

The gun, which was salvaged from the retired Ahmad Yani-class frigate, _Slamet Riyadi_ , was handed over by Indonesia's state-owned electronic company, PT Len, to the TNI-AL's Doctrine, Education, and Training Development Command (KODIKLATAL) on 6 December.

The gun was commissioned on the same day, a source close to the matter has confirmed with _Jane's_ . It will be operated by KODIKLATAL, and the TNI-AL's maritime operations training command. _Slamet Riyadi_ was decommissioned in August 2019 after 33 years of service with the TNI-AL.

PT Len is the lead integrator of the Paiton weapons range project, and has worked with several other companies in the programme including Italian firms, ICS Technologies and Omnia Engineering. The companies collectively conducted an inaugural test-firing of the weapon on 21 November.

Paiton was previously a small-calibre weapons firing range, and was primarily used by members of the Indonesian Marine Corps (KORMAR). Given the requirement to accelerate weapons competency among TNI-AL personnel, a decision was made to convert the facility into a weapons range for naval weapons of larger calibre.

The 76 mm gun is the first of several weapon types that the TNI-AL plans to operate as training and instruction aids at its Paiton weapons range. The water-cooled weapon has been incorporated with its revolving magazine and feeder assemblies, and a bridge, and combat information centre simulators.

https://www.janes.com/article/93403/indonesia-commissions-shore-based-76-mm-naval-gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*ASEAN BEAT | SECURITY | SOUTHEAST ASIA*
*What’s in Indonesia First Indigenous Medium-Range Strike Capable Drone?*


A closer look at the significance of the unveiling of the new capability.





By Prashanth Parameswaran
December 31, 2019




Credit: Flickr/ahmad syauki
Enjoying this article? Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.

More specifically, the MALE UAVs can also help boost Indonesia’s capabilities in several aspects to address manifold security challenges. As PTDI mentioned at the unveiling, the drone can assist with respect to several challenges including piracy, smuggling, terrorism, forest fires, and territorial incursions into Indonesia.

To be sure, a more robust assessment of the significance of this development will only be possible over time. The new drone is still in the manufacturing development stage, and PTDI president director Elfien Goentoro made clear at the unveiling that specifics, including design details, the exact target date for the first flight expected in 2020, and the certification completion dates for the two prototypes were all yet to be confirmed and could be years out into the future. Nonetheless, given the importance of this development, one can expect it to be continued to be watched closely in the months and years to come


https://thediplomat.com/2019/12/wha...G6u8P_PFAdgLMKVsG0zFkNcjT_H6V4B-RIyzWPGZo0dUw


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> CONTENT PREVIEW
> Naval Weapons
> *Indonesia commissions shore-based 76 mm naval gun*
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
> 30 December 2019
> Follow
> 
> RSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A screenshot from a video provided to Jane’s, showing the Indonesian Navy’s shore-based 76 mm naval gun at Paiton, East Java, during its test-firing in November 2019. Source withheld.
> *Key Points*
> 
> The Indonesian Navy has commissioned a shore-based 76 mm naval gun
> It is the first of several weapon types that will be featured at the newly constructed range at Paiton
> The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) has commissioned a shore-based 76 mm naval gun that has been installed at its newly built weapons range in Paiton, East Java.
> 
> The gun, which was salvaged from the retired Ahmad Yani-class frigate, _Slamet Riyadi_ , was handed over by Indonesia's state-owned electronic company, PT Len, to the TNI-AL's Doctrine, Education, and Training Development Command (KODIKLATAL) on 6 December.
> 
> The gun was commissioned on the same day, a source close to the matter has confirmed with _Jane's_ . It will be operated by KODIKLATAL, and the TNI-AL's maritime operations training command. _Slamet Riyadi_ was decommissioned in August 2019 after 33 years of service with the TNI-AL.
> 
> PT Len is the lead integrator of the Paiton weapons range project, and has worked with several other companies in the programme including Italian firms, ICS Technologies and Omnia Engineering. The companies collectively conducted an inaugural test-firing of the weapon on 21 November.
> 
> Paiton was previously a small-calibre weapons firing range, and was primarily used by members of the Indonesian Marine Corps (KORMAR). Given the requirement to accelerate weapons competency among TNI-AL personnel, a decision was made to convert the facility into a weapons range for naval weapons of larger calibre.
> 
> The 76 mm gun is the first of several weapon types that the TNI-AL plans to operate as training and instruction aids at its Paiton weapons range. The water-cooled weapon has been incorporated with its revolving magazine and feeder assemblies, and a bridge, and combat information centre simulators.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/93403/indonesia-commissions-shore-based-76-mm-naval-gun


I thought the ex-ki hajar dewantara 57mm used as well


----------



## Kansel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214040788474064896


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214040788474064896


Thats should be done decades ago

*Luhut temui Mahfud di Kemenkopolhukam, bahas apa?*
Senin, 6 Januari 2020 17:36 WIB





Jakarta (ANTARA) - Menteri Koordinator Kemaritiman dan Investasi Luhut Binsar Panjaitan menyambangi Kantor Kementerian Koordinator Politik, Hukum, dan Keamanan (Kemenko Polhukam), Senin sore.

Ia mengatakan bertemu dengan Menteri Koordinator Mahfud MD terkait Omnibus Law Keamanan Laut agar bisa disegerakan agar memperkuat peran Badan Keamanan Laut (Bakamla).

"Omnibus Law itu, saya bicara sama Pak Mahfud, supaya disegerakan Omnibus itu selesai. Supaya nanti Bakamla itu betul-betul menjadi _coast guard_ yang benar. Supaya perannya itu kuat. Kita juga menaruh kapal perang ke Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif itu," ujar Luhut kepada wartawan.

Luhut menambahkan jika soal Omnibus Law untuk memperkuat Bakamla itu akan mulai dirapatkan oleh Mahfud Selasa besok.

Luhut mengatakan negara tidak pernah berkompromi soal yang menyangkut kedaulatan negara. Ia menegaskan itu agar tidak ada lagi yang berasumsi bahwa pemerintah mau bernegosiasi terkait kedaulatan dan batas wilayah negara.

"Itu saja, kalau ada masalah di sana-sini kita selesaikan. Tidak ada pemerintah mau bernegosiasi soal batas wilayah negara," ujar dia. Luhut mengatakan, sampai saat ini keberadaan Kapal Coast Guard di perairan Natuna masih terus dipantau, kendati Luhut belum mengetahui apakah kapal milik China itu masih berada di kawasan Natuna atau tidak.

Namun, dia memastikan bahwa kapal-kapal tersebut sudah diminta untuk pergi.

"Kan sudah kita minta pergi (kapal China), yang penting, tidak ada pemerintah itu mau negosiasi soal batas wilayah," kata Luhut.

Baca juga: Pangkalan TNI AU Roesmin Nurjadin siaga antisipasi krisis Natuna

Baca juga: Mahfud MD mendorong kapal nelayan Pantura beroperasi di Natuna

Baca juga: DPR minta pemerintah tegas dalam persoalan Natuna

Pewarta: Abdu Faisal
Editor: Yuniardi Ferdinand
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020


https://m.antaranews.com/berita/1237675/luhut-temui-mahfud-di-kemenkopolhukam-bahas-apa

Its important to let Bakamla hold all the jurisdiction on domestic seas


----------



## Kansel

Saab are at it again!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

*TNI clarifies placating tensions in Natuna a diplomatic task*
6th Jan 2020 19:34





Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesian Military's Head of Information Center (Kapuspen TNI) Major General Sisriadi believes that allaying friction in the North Natuna waters is not a military task but a diplomatic one.

The statement was made following the violations committed by China's Coast Guard and fishing vessels.

"To reduce tensions (in Natuna) is a diplomatic task. Meanwhile, the military is responsible for maritime security, border security affairs in the territorial waters, as well as observation and surveillance in our sovereign territory and EEZ (Exclusive Economic Zone)," Sisriadi stated here on Monday.

He expounded that the military routinely conducts observation and surveillance in Indonesia's sea borders and EEZ.

"Hence, reducing tensions in the region comes under the realm of diplomacy while the military conducts routine security operations," he noted.

Sisriadi countered that the territorial breach by Chinese fishing vessels, escorted by the China Coast Guard in the Natuna waters, is an attempt to elicit a reaction from the Indonesian Military (TNI). Hence, he believes that the TNI must respond with caution.

Sisriadi affirmed that in safeguarding the territorial waters of Indonesia in North Natuna, the Air Force and Navy will continue to apply the international law procedure that has been agreed upon.

"As a country that abides by the international law. Indonesia's Air Force and Navy will conduct operations according to the rules that are based on the national and international law of the sea," he pointed out.

Related news: President Jokowi emphasizes sovereignty is non-negotiable
Related news: Indonesian fishers alliance to mobilize hundreds of boats to Natuna
Related news: Indonesia strengthens maritime patrol in Natuna to expel China's boats
Related news: Five military vessels stationed in Natuna Waters
Translated by: Yuni Arisandy Sinaga
Editor: Sri Haryati


----------



## Kansel

Thanks God nothing fatal happened!

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Shout out to the pilot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Thanks God nothing fatal happened!
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Shout out to the pilot



Looking at landing process, the airframe still intact and maybe only suffered minor damage


----------



## NEKONEKO

Strong wind + dragging car, still able to control and land it safely, nice.


----------



## Viet

Nike said:


> CONTENT PREVIEW
> Naval Weapons
> *Indonesia commissions shore-based 76 mm naval gun*
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
> 30 December 2019
> Follow
> 
> RSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A screenshot from a video provided to Jane’s, showing the Indonesian Navy’s shore-based 76 mm naval gun at Paiton, East Java, during its test-firing in November 2019. Source withheld.
> *Key Points*
> 
> The Indonesian Navy has commissioned a shore-based 76 mm naval gun
> It is the first of several weapon types that will be featured at the newly constructed range at Paiton
> The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) has commissioned a shore-based 76 mm naval gun that has been installed at its newly built weapons range in Paiton, East Java.
> 
> The gun, which was salvaged from the retired Ahmad Yani-class frigate, _Slamet Riyadi_ , was handed over by Indonesia's state-owned electronic company, PT Len, to the TNI-AL's Doctrine, Education, and Training Development Command (KODIKLATAL) on 6 December.
> 
> The gun was commissioned on the same day, a source close to the matter has confirmed with _Jane's_ . It will be operated by KODIKLATAL, and the TNI-AL's maritime operations training command. _Slamet Riyadi_ was decommissioned in August 2019 after 33 years of service with the TNI-AL.
> 
> PT Len is the lead integrator of the Paiton weapons range project, and has worked with several other companies in the programme including Italian firms, ICS Technologies and Omnia Engineering. The companies collectively conducted an inaugural test-firing of the weapon on 21 November.
> 
> Paiton was previously a small-calibre weapons firing range, and was primarily used by members of the Indonesian Marine Corps (KORMAR). Given the requirement to accelerate weapons competency among TNI-AL personnel, a decision was made to convert the facility into a weapons range for naval weapons of larger calibre.
> 
> The 76 mm gun is the first of several weapon types that the TNI-AL plans to operate as training and instruction aids at its Paiton weapons range. The water-cooled weapon has been incorporated with its revolving magazine and feeder assemblies, and a bridge, and combat information centre simulators.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/93403/indonesia-commissions-shore-based-76-mm-naval-gun


good idea!
You should mount more bigger calibre though.
Vietnam and Taiwan have big guns stationed along the coast.


----------



## Raduga

Viet said:


> good idea!
> You should mount more bigger calibre though.
> Vietnam and Taiwan have big guns stationed along the coast.


This was actually meant for land based gunnery training center / firing range .


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Looking at landing process, the airframe still intact and maybe only suffered minor damage


----------



## GraveDigger388

Kansel said:


> Thanks God nothing fatal happened!
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Shout out to the pilot


Goddamn, the LZ looks sketchy to begin with


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Smh
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> ┏━━┓┏━━┓┏━━┓┏━━┓
> ┗━┓┃┃┏┓┃┗━┓┃┃┏┓┃
> ┏━┛┃┃┃┃┃┏━┛┃┃┃┃┃
> STOP USING GLOBAL FIREPOWER
> ┃┏━┛┃┃┃┃┃┏━┛┃┃┃┃
> ┃┗━┓┃┗┛┃┃┗━┓┃┗┛┃
> ┗━━┛┗━━┛┗━━┛┗━━┛


400.000 reserve, what kind reserve personnel? Bela negara?


----------



## Nike

Ruhnama said:


> 400.000 reserve, what kind reserve personnel? Bela negara?



Police forces, Menwa and other paramilitary elements like jagawana and so on who had receive basic training such as firing firearms, military discipline and so on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*HELI PANTHER AS- 565 MBE LAKSANAKAN LATIHAN MTT DENGAN KRI REM 331, KRI FTH 361 DAN KRI ALUGORO 405 DI PERAIRAN LAUT JAWA*






Senin, 23 Desember 2019, Mobile Training Team adalah solusi non material untuk menyiasati keterbatasan anggaran guna meningkatkan kualitas kemampuan pelatihan pengawak Alutsista TNI AL, pelatihan dalam MTT telah berhasil meningkatkan kompetensi dalam berbagai operasi maritim sesuai standar internasional (NATO).

MTT adalah Tim Trainer yang terdiri dari para prajurit terbaik TNI AL yang memiliki dedikasi dan semangat tinggi untuk mengembangkan kompetensi yang telah diperoleh.

Dokumen-dokumen instruksional yang telah dibuat MTT siap digunakan dalam berbagai level pelatihan, MTT akan diperkaya dengan pengetahuan dan kompetensi instruksional lain yang relevan, Regenerasi MTT sangat penting untuk disiapkan seawal mungkin.

Heli Panther AS 565 MBe HS-4210 mendukung pelaksanaan latihan MTT dengan KRI REM, KRI Fatahilah dan KRI Alugoro diperairan Utara Pulau Bali, Laut Jawa dan Perairan Bawean.

(Pen Puspenerbal)

https://www.tnial.mil.id/News/Opera...Type/ArticleView/articleId/65343/Default.aspx


----------



## Nike

ACADEMIA
OPINION
*China playing with fire over claim on Natuna waters*

Kornelius Purba
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Mon, January 6, 2020 / 08:32 am



A Chinese Coast Guard ship in Natuna waters is seen on a monitor displaying footage from a surveillance aircraft of the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU). (Antara/M Risyal Hidayat)
Actually, it was just a matter of time before the year-long skirmishes between Indonesian and Chinese fishermen, the latter often heavily guarded by China’s naval vessels, would escalate and become a more open quarrel between the two countries. But still, last week’s blunt statements by China’s Foreign Ministry on the Natuna Islands were shocking to many Indonesians.

In his press briefing in Beijing, the Foreign Ministry spokesman insisted that Chinese fishermen are free to fish in their “traditional” fishing area, which partly overlaps Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone (EEZ), because China’s “position and propositions comply with international law, including UNCLOS [the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea]”.

“So whether the Indonesian side accepts it or not, nothing will change the objective fact that China has rights and interests over the relevant waters,” Geng Shuang asserted. 

Such an answer has been regularly issued on the South China Sea. Indonesia always tried to distance itself from the dispute, but this time Jakarta can no longer keep to that position. China realizes Indonesia is a key unifying factor for ASEAN, but now ASEAN faces a new situation in which its most important member will also be directly involved in the sensitive issue. The government would be in trouble domestically if it fails to appear firm in ensuring it retains control over the Natunas.

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo should talk with Chinese President Xi Jinping to prevent a worsening situation. Jokowi is definitely under pressure domestically. He was often accused by his political opponents of being too weak against China for economic reasons. I disagree. The President is being very realistic, as are leaders of other nations.

President Xi needs to know the real feelings and sentiments of the Indonesian people. He will take it seriously when Jokowi honestly conveys his position to his counterpart. The Chinese leader needs to demonstrate more soft power diplomacy. Indonesia’s economy is indeed significantly dependent on China, but China also knows that such dependence will not last eternally. 

Indonesia and China are to celebrate the 30th anniversary of the normalization of their diplomatic relations this year, which always sticks to the principle of mutually beneficial interests, trust and respect for their respective territorial integrity. However, Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman Geng Shuang soured the commemoration mood with his harsh assertion that no one could stop Chinese fishermen from fishing in Natuna waters. Is it hard to guess why Beijing chose this moment to challenge Indonesia? 

Indonesian officials said Indonesia has to do nothing with China over the Natuna Islands and their surrounding waters, as UNCLOS does not recognize “traditional” fishing grounds, and therefore Jakarta would not open any negotiations with Beijing. Among Indonesian Military officers, however, the common mood is that “China’s position is totally unacceptable and we should take concrete actions in the field”.

For millions of Indonesians, China’s diplomat has crossed the line by openly challenging Indonesia’s territorial integrity. Their pride as a nation has been wounded, for right or wrong reasons. “China can easily do it to smaller members of ASEAN, but not with us”, was the common reaction of Indonesians on social media.

The two countries reopened official ties after Indonesia unilaterally cut off relations following allegations that China was behind the foiled coup blamed on the now-defunct Indonesian Communist Party (PKI) on Sept. 30, 1965. China strongly denied the accusation. Only after 25 years, then president Soeharto agreed to reopen diplomatic ties. 

Since then, robust bilateral relations have grown, especially economically. Indonesia is the largest member of ASEAN and, along with Vietnam, the country is consistently wary of the world’s economic and military superpowers. Indonesia and many ASEAN members always prefer the military presence of the United States in this region, to counter China’s rising power. 

President Jokowi, Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi and Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto have sounded firm but have refrained from sharply rebuking China, more with an eye to the potential domestic implications. Rather than fearing possible reprisal, they realize the implications could be serious domestically. Resentment against China remains despite warm diplomatic ties: just have a glimpse at the social media buzz.

Netizens have also raised demands to bring back the hugely popular former fishery and maritime minister, Susi Pudjiastuti. Millions of Indonesians adore her, particularly for her orders to sink foreign fishing vessels, including those of China and Vietnam, which were found guilty of poaching in Indonesian seas. Ordinary people don’t care about other officials’ statements that Susi’s “blowing up and sinking vessels” policy is mainly her PR. She remains their “Superwoman” guarding Indonesia’s seas. 

China claims nearly the whole of the South China Sea, as reflected in its “nine-dash line”, while the Philippines, Vietnam, Malaysia, Brunei and Taiwan claim some parts of the resource-rich ocean territory. Indonesia itself is not a claimant in the South China Sea, but China’s claim based on the “history” of its fishermen’s traditional grounds around the Natunas could also be adopted by other nations. Fishermen from Sulawesi have fished for centuries in Australia’s waters, so could we also claim historic rights there? But wouldn’t that be ridiculous?

President Xi once said: "By turning antagonism to synergy, hostility to friendship, together we will forge a community of shared destiny for all humankind."

Maintaining sustainable relations between China and Indonesia is much more important than bickering over Natuna. Indonesians need China and vice versa. But the aspirations of the people at the grassroots level are often totally different from those of their leaders.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/acad...KcDDnxHSxvSik9BTsmk2ARlxlU#Echobox=1578274806


----------



## Nike

Just usual "patrol" in Natuna boyz

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kansel

*Kapal China Bertahan, Presiden Jokowi Dijadwalkan Terbang ke Natuna*
AntaraSelasa, 07 Januari 2020 - 15:36 WIB



Tim Advance Kepresidenan melakukan pertemuan dengan Bupati Natuna Hamid Rizal beserta Forkominda mempersiapkan rencana kunjungan Presiden Joko Widodo ke Natuna. (Foto: Antara Kepri/Cherman)
BATAM, iNews.id - Presiden Joko Widodo dijadwalkan mengunjungi Kabupaten Natuna Kepulauan Riau, menyusul konflik dengan kapal asing China di Laut Natuna Utara.

Tim pendahuluan Kepresidenan melakukan pertemuan dengan Bupati Natuna Hamid Rizal bersama Forkopimda, untuk mempersiapkan kunjungan kerja Presiden, Senin (6/1/2020) malam.

BACA JUGA: 4 Pesawat F-16 Meluncur Amankan Laut Natuna

Saat ini, Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan Edhy Prabowo telah tiba di Natuna, Selasa (7/1/2020).

Tim Kepresidenan belum memastikan waktu kunjungan Presiden ke Natuna. Namun persiapan dilakukan sejak Selasa.

Saat dijumpai usai melakukan rapat persiapan, Komandan Tim Advance, Deni mengatakan persiapan memang telah dilakukan dan tim akan segera bekerja.

BACA JUGA: Tambah 3 Kapal Perang di Natuna, TNI Intensifkan Patroli 24 Jam

"Kami tim teknis mas, nanti aja, kita belum bisa pastikan," kata Deni, Dantim Advance.

Sementara itu, jelang kunjungan Presiden, beberapa hotel telah penuh dipesan tamu penting sejak Senin (6/1/2020).

"Untuk VIP tidak ada lagi bang, sudah penuh," kata kasir hotel Elmas, begitu juga dengan beberapa hotel lainnya di Ranai


----------



## striver44

*TRENGGONO: FREGAT DAN OPV DIBUAT DI DALAM NEGERI*
7 JANUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR




_OPV 95M (PT PAL)_

Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Wahyu Sakti Trenggono mengatakan bahwa Indonesia akan membeli empat unit kapal, yang terdiri dari dua unit Fregat dan dua unit OPV.

Dilansir dari laman _Detik_ (6 Januari 2020), kedua jenis kapal tersebut akan dibangun di dalam negeri.

“Kapal patroli dari mana? Kita bikin,” kata Trenggono di Kompleks Istana Negara, Jakarta Pusat, Senin (6/1).

“Kita bikin, bikin dalam negeri ya. Ada dua jenis, yang satu Fregat yang satu namanya OPV. Jadi dua sama dua, empat jadi,” tambahnya.

*So another sigma10514.??*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

striver44 said:


> *TRENGGONO: FREGAT DAN OPV DIBUAT DI DALAM NEGERI*
> 7 JANUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _OPV 95M (PT PAL)_
> 
> Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Wahyu Sakti Trenggono mengatakan bahwa Indonesia akan membeli empat unit kapal, yang terdiri dari dua unit Fregat dan dua unit OPV.
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _Detik_ (6 Januari 2020), kedua jenis kapal tersebut akan dibangun di dalam negeri.
> 
> “Kapal patroli dari mana? Kita bikin,” kata Trenggono di Kompleks Istana Negara, Jakarta Pusat, Senin (6/1).
> 
> “Kita bikin, bikin dalam negeri ya. Ada dua jenis, yang satu Fregat yang satu namanya OPV. Jadi dua sama dua, empat jadi,” tambahnya.
> 
> *So another sigma10514.??*


could also be from the new heavy frigate tender .


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> could also be from the new heavy frigate tender .


PAL had no experience building frigates other than 10514's


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> PAL had no experience building frigates other than 10514's



No need for Sigma again, thats what i would like to say

*Kemenkeu Siapkan Dana On Call untuk Pembelian Fregat Tipe Besar*

08 Januari 2020





Fregat Iver Huitfeldt class (photo : Brian Aitkenhead)

*Soal Pembelian Kapal Patroli, Ini Kata Kemenkeu*

JAKARTA - Kementerian Keuangan (Kemenkeu) menanggapi keinginan Menteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman dan Investasi Luhut Binsar Panjaitan untuk membeli kapal berukuran besar guna menjaga laut Indonesia. Hal ini berkaitan dengan masuknya kapal Coast Guard China ke Perairan Natuna, Kepulauan Riau.

Direktur Jenderal Anggaran Kementerian Keuangan Askolani menjelaskan, pada dasarnya pemerintah melalui Kementerian Pertahanan sudah menganggarkan pendanaan untuk alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista). Namun, terkait penambahan kapal tersebut, dirinya belum mengetahui apakah sudah masuk dalam alokasi yang ada atau belum.

"Tentunya kami tidak tahu apa yang disampaikan (penambahan kapal) itu sudah ada alokasinya atau belum, nanti dicek persisnya, tentunya di Kemenhan sudah ada pendanaan alutsista, apakah itu kapal atau peralatan untuk perang lainnya," ujar Askolani ditemui di Kantor Kemenkeu, Jakarta, Selasa (7/1/2020).

Kendati demikian, Askolani menyebut, jika terjadi peningkatan ketegangan antara Indonesia dan China di Perairan Natuna maka pemerintah memiliki dana on call yang bisa dicairkan kapan pun. Serupa seperti kebutuhan ketika Indonesia menghadapi konflik di Aceh dan Sulawesi.

Askolani menekankan, tentunya dana on call tersebut hanya akan disalurkan sesuai dengan kebutuhan. Mengingat Kementerian Pertahanan sendiri merupakan kementerian dengan alokasi anggaran terbesar.

"Nanti kita lihat kebutuhan, ini baru awal tahun. Pagu Kemenhan kan banyak," kata dia.

Sebelumnya, Luhut menyebut, pemerintah melalui Kementerian Pertahanan berencana membeli kapal patroli dengan ukuran 138-140 kelas frigate pada tahun ini untuk menjaga wilayah Perairan Natuna. Meski demikian, Luhut tak menyebutkan berapa unit kapal yang akan dibeli.

Menurutnya, Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) juga sudah memerintahkan untuk menambah pasukan serta unit kapal pengawasan guna memperketat pertahanan di Perairan Natuna yang diakuinya masih minim petugas patroli.

"Seharusnya kita marah pada diri kita sendiri. Kita punya kapal tapi belum cukup, sehingga presiden memerintahkan lagi untuk membangun lebih banyak kapal dan coast guard kita yang patroli," ujar Luhut di kantornya, Jakarta, Jumat (3/1/2020).

(Okezone)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

*So it will be 2 locally made frigate (10514)+2locally made opv's+foreighn ocean going frigate (140m frigate)....*


----------



## umigami

striver44 said:


> *TRENGGONO: FREGAT DAN OPV DIBUAT DI DALAM NEGERI*
> 7 JANUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _OPV 95M (PT PAL)_
> 
> Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Wahyu Sakti Trenggono mengatakan bahwa Indonesia akan membeli empat unit kapal, yang terdiri dari dua unit Fregat dan dua unit OPV.
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _Detik_ (6 Januari 2020), kedua jenis kapal tersebut akan dibangun di dalam negeri.
> 
> “Kapal patroli dari mana? Kita bikin,” kata Trenggono di Kompleks Istana Negara, Jakarta Pusat, Senin (6/1).
> 
> “Kita bikin, bikin dalam negeri ya. Ada dua jenis, yang satu Fregat yang satu namanya OPV. Jadi dua sama dua, empat jadi,” tambahnya.
> 
> *So another sigma10514.??*


Source please?
No mention it gonna be another 10514. 
And about collaboration with odens, They did mention Pt pal as the local builder. 
(Ada beritannya dulu tapi lupa yg mana)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

umigami said:


> Source please?
> No mention it gonna be another 10514.
> And about collaboration with odens, They did mention Pt pal as the local builder.
> (Ada beritannya dulu tapi lupa yg mana)


he said the frigates will be locally built, maybe he's referring to martdainata class, as we know PAL had only experience in building maradinata class not iver


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> he said the frigates will be locally built, maybe he's referring to martdainata class, as we know PAL had only experience in building maradinata class not iver



No Martadinata again, the higher ups dont expect them too much

*Presiden Jokowi tiba di Natuna Kepulauan Riau*
Rabu, 8 Januari 2020 09:32 WIB





Natuna (ANTARA) - Presiden Joko Widodo dan rombongan tiba di Kabupaten Natuna , Kepulauan Riau, Rabu, dalam rangka kunjungan kerja, setelah lepas-landas dari Pangkalan Udara TNI AU Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta, sekitar pukul 07.30 WIB.

Mereka mendarat pukul 09.10 WIB di Pangkalan Udara TNI AU Raden Sadjad, Natuna, setelah menempuh penerbangan selama sekitar 1,5 jam.

Baca juga: Presiden Jokowi bertolak ke Natuna Kepulauan Riau

Turut dalam rombongan antara lain Panglima TNI, Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto, Kepala Kantor Staf Kepresidenan, Jenderal TNI (Purn) Moeldoko, Menteri ESDM, Arifin Tasrif, Wakil Menteri ATR, Surya Chandra, Jubir Presiden, Fadjroel Rahman.

Baca juga: Presiden dijadwalkan bertemu ratusan nelayan di Natuna

Kawasan Natuna hingga saat ini menjadi perhatian publik menyusul adanya sejumlah kapal ikan China yang beroperasi secara ilegal di Laut Natuna yang dikawal aparat kapal-kapal Penjaga Pantai China.

Laut Natuna hingga 200 mil laut lepas pantai ke arah utara secara radial merupakan wilayah zone ekonomi eksklusif Indonesia yang diakui UNCLOS 1982 secara internasional dan ditabalkan melalui UU NOmor 5/1983 tentang ZEE Indonesia.

Baca juga: Mahfud: Nelayan se-Nusantara siap ramaikan perairan Natuna

Setelah mengklaim sepihak hampir seluruh wilayah Laut Natuna Utara melalui Sembilan Garis Putus-putus yang tidak pernah diketahui koordinat persisnya, China menyatakan Laut Natuna masuk sebagai teritorial negaranya.

Klaim China yang bertabrakan dengan kepentingan empat negara ASEAN ini (Malaysia, Brunei Darussalam, Filipina, dan Vietnam) ini hanya didasarkan pada "fakta historis" menurut mereka bahwa Laut Natuna Utara adalah arena penangkapan ikan nenek moyang mereka sejak jaman dulu. Pada sisi lain, China selalu menghindari untuk menyelesaikan perselisihan perairan ini dengan ASEAN melainkan secara bilateral dengan keempat negara yang mengajukan klaim. 

Baca juga: TNI usir kapal China dengan persuasif

China sempat melakukan provokasi dan mengatur kapal-kapal nelayannya mencari ikan di perairan Natuna. Bahkan, China mengirim kapal pengawal untuk mendampingi kapal pencarian ikan ke Natuna.

Militer Indonesia bergerak memperkuat pertahanan di perairan terluar itu. Sejumlah kapal perang milik TNI AL merapat ke sana sebagai antisipasi masuknya kapal negara lain.

Baca juga: UNCLOS beri hak kepada Indonesia untuk eksploitasi perikanan di ZEE
Pewarta: Agus Salim
Editor: Ade P Marboen
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020

https://m.antaranews.com/berita/1240232/presiden-jokowi-tiba-di-natuna-kepulauan-riau

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Mily chief orders Navy to drive away fishing vessels in EEZ*
7 minutes ago






Natuna, Riau Islands (ANTARA) - Chief of the National Defense Forces (TNI) Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto has ordered the Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) to drive away any foreign vessel found stealing fish in the Indonesian exclusive economic zone (EEZ).

"I order TNI AL to drive away foreign vessels stealing fish in the EEZ," he said at the Raden Sadjad Naval Base in Natuna District, Riau Islands Province on Wednesday.

The TNI chief said Indonesian sovereignty is non-negotiable and is number one.

Right now, no foreign vessel is poaching on the Indonesian sovereign territory, he said.

"This is because our territory is 12 miles from the coastline," he said.

He said foreign ships are allowed to enter the EEZ to make journeys in accordance with the international law. "However, they are banned from entering the EEZ to catch fish," he stressed.

For its part, he ordered TNI AL to drive away any foreign vessel stealing fish in the EEZ.

The Natuna waters have again drawn the attention of national and international media outlets after Chinese coast guard vessels and fishing boats repeatedly violated the Indonesian EEZ rights.

The Chinese vessels were found escorting tens of Chinese fishing boats to poach on Indonesia's EEZ near the Natuna waters on December 19 and December 24, 2019.

In response to these ongoing violations, President Joko Widodo was unequivocal in his declaration that Indonesia will not negotiate with any party over its sovereignty, especially regarding the country's territory in the Natuna waters in Riau Islands.

"There is no negotiation regarding matters pertaining to sovereignty and our territory," the president remarked at the opening of a cabinet session at the State Palace on Monday (Jan 6, 2020).

Related news: 470 fishermen register to operate in Natuna waters: Mahfud

Related news: Chinese investment projects to remain unaffected by Natuna polemic
Translated by: Agus Salim/Suharto
Editor: Rahmad Nasution


https://en.antaranews.com/news/139372/mily-chief-orders-navy-to-drive-away-fishing-vessels-in-eez

Looks like PDF got maintenance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

Yes they get maintenance maybe escalated traffic bcoz iran imho

Btw how capable our bakamla now? Are we must use navy for catch fish stealer

Hope bakamla have more ship like tanjung datu


----------



## Nike

In Natuna air patrol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*PROPOSAL AWAL TNI AL UNTUK OPV BARU*
8 JANUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Angkatan Laut Indonesia (TNI AL) sedang mengajukan proposal prakualifikasi dari kelompok pembuat kapal terpilih untuk program akuisisi kapal patroli lepas pantai _(Offshore Patrol Vessel/ OPV)_ baru.

Menurut dokumen resmi yang diberikan kepada _Jane_ oleh sumber industri pada 8 Januari 2020, program itu akan bernilai sekitar Rp1,09 triliun (USD79 juta), dan dana untuk akuisisi akan diambil dari alokasi anggaran nasional Indonesia untuk pertahanan pada tahun 2020 – 2022.

_Jane_ melaporkan pada bulan Desember 2019 bahwa TNI AL telah meminta setidaknya USD340 juta untuk kelas awal yang dialokasikan untuk empat lambung _(hull)_.

_Photo: HTMS Krabi [551] Offshore Patrol Vessel (Istimewa)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_





INDONESIA
*PRESIDEN KUNJUNGI NATUNA*
8 JANUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR
Presiden Joko Widodo meninjau kapal perang KRI Usman Harun 359 dan KRI Karel Satsuit Tubun 356 di Pangkalan Angkatan Laut Terpadu Selat Lampa, Kabupaten Natuna, Rabu (8/1/2020).

Dilansir dari laman _Kompas_ (8/ 1/ 2020), Presiden ingin memastikan adanya penegakan hukum dan hak berdaulat Indonesia atas sumber daya alam di Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif ( ZEE) perairan Natuna.

“Saya ke sini juga ingin memastikan penegakan hukum atas hak berdaulat kita, hak berdaulat negara kita Indonesia atas kekayaan sumber daya alam laut kita di zona ekonomi eksklusif,” kata Presiden.

Presiden Joko Widodo tiba di Pangkalan Angkatan Laut Terpadu Selat Lampa sekitar pukul 11.47 WIB. Dia langsung menyapa awak kapal.







Tak berselang lama, Jokowi menaiki Kapal Republik Indonesia (KRI) Usman Harun yang tengah bersandar di dermaga.

Dari atas KRI Usman Harun, sekitar 10 menit Presiden Jokowi meninjau situasi di perairan Natuna bersama sejumlah jajaran yang mendampinginya.

Hadir antara lain Menteri Energi dan Sumber Daya Mineral Arifin Tasrif, Kepala Staf Kepresidenan Moeldoko, dan Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto.






Terkait dengan insiden masuknya kapal China ke perairan Natuna yang banyak diberitakan belakangan ini, Kepala Negara menjelaskan bahwa tidak ada kapal yang memasuki teritorial Indonesia.

“Enggak ada yang masuk teritorial kita. Tadi saya tanyakan ke Panglima TNI, tidak ada,” kata Presiden.

Menurut Jokowi, kapal China itu hanya masuk zona ekonomi eksklusif (ZEE) Indonesia, bukan laut teritorial Indonesia. Di zona tersebut, kapal internasional memang dapat melintas dengan bebas.

“Yang ada (kapal asing) hanya masuk ke zona ekonomi eksklusif. Itu lewat semua kapal bisa,” ucapnya.

Meski demikian, di zona tersebut Indonesia memiliki hak atas kekayaan alam di dalamnya dan berhak menggunakan kebijakan hukumnya. Oleh karena itu, apabila terdapat kapal asing yang memanfaatkan kekayaan alam di dalamnya secara ilegal, maka Indonesia memiliki hak berdaulat untuk menangkap atau menghalau kapal asing tersebut.

“Kenapa di sini hadir Bakamla dan Angkatan Laut? Untuk memastikan penegakan hukum yang ada di sini,” ucap Presiden.

Situasi di perairan Natuna dalam beberapa hari terakhir memanas setelah kapal pencari ikan dan coast guard milik China berlayar di kawasan tersebut. Padahal, perairan Natuna berdasarkan Konvensi United Nations Convention on The Law of The Sea (UNCLOS) 1982 masuk dalam Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif (ZEE) Indonesia.

Pemerintah Indonesia mencoba jalur diplomasi untuk menyelesaikan masalah ini dengan melayangkan nota protes terhadap China melalui duta besar yang ada di Jakarta.

Sementara itu, TNI dan Badan Keamanan Laut (Bakamla) RI terus disiagakan di perairan Natuna yang masuk dalam Provinsi Riau untuk memantau kondisi di sana.

_All photos: Presiden Joko Widodo saat berada diatas KRI Usman Harun di Natuna. (Kumparan)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

Please someone please tell me it will be some real frigate this time...


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia invites initial proposals for new OPV class*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
07 January 2020
Follow

RSS


*Key Points*

Indonesia has kicked-off the procurement process for a new class of offshore patrol vessels
The vessels will fill the perceived operational gap between the Indonesian Navy's patrol boats, and larger surface combatants
The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) is soliciting prequalification proposals from a select group of shipbuilders for a new offshore patrol vessel (OPV) acquisition programme.

According to official documents that were provided to _Jane's_ by an industry source on 8 January, the programme will be worth some IDR1.09 trillion (USD79 million), and funds for the acquisition will be drawn from Indonesia's national budget allocation for defence in 2020-22.

The documents have stopped short of providing required technical specifications, nor minimum hull numbers for the programme, but _Jane's_ reported in December 2019 that the TNI-AL has requested at least USD340 million for an initial class of four hulls.

https://www.janes.com/article/93561/indonesia-invites-initial-proposals-for-new-opv-class
New OPV class, 4 ships with current selection is for one unit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

Where nasams guys?


----------



## Viet

Nike said:


> *Mily chief orders Navy to drive away fishing vessels in EEZ*
> 7 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natuna, Riau Islands (ANTARA) - Chief of the National Defense Forces (TNI) Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto has ordered the Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) to drive away any foreign vessel found stealing fish in the Indonesian exclusive economic zone (EEZ).
> 
> "I order TNI AL to drive away foreign vessels stealing fish in the EEZ," he said at the Raden Sadjad Naval Base in Natuna District, Riau Islands Province on Wednesday.
> 
> The TNI chief said Indonesian sovereignty is non-negotiable and is number one.
> 
> Right now, no foreign vessel is poaching on the Indonesian sovereign territory, he said.
> 
> "This is because our territory is 12 miles from the coastline," he said.
> 
> He said foreign ships are allowed to enter the EEZ to make journeys in accordance with the international law. "However, they are banned from entering the EEZ to catch fish," he stressed.
> 
> For its part, he ordered TNI AL to drive away any foreign vessel stealing fish in the EEZ.
> 
> The Natuna waters have again drawn the attention of national and international media outlets after Chinese coast guard vessels and fishing boats repeatedly violated the Indonesian EEZ rights.
> 
> The Chinese vessels were found escorting tens of Chinese fishing boats to poach on Indonesia's EEZ near the Natuna waters on December 19 and December 24, 2019.
> 
> In response to these ongoing violations, President Joko Widodo was unequivocal in his declaration that Indonesia will not negotiate with any party over its sovereignty, especially regarding the country's territory in the Natuna waters in Riau Islands.
> 
> "There is no negotiation regarding matters pertaining to sovereignty and our territory," the president remarked at the opening of a cabinet session at the State Palace on Monday (Jan 6, 2020).
> 
> Related news: 470 fishermen register to operate in Natuna waters: Mahfud
> 
> Related news: Chinese investment projects to remain unaffected by Natuna polemic
> Translated by: Agus Salim/Suharto
> Editor: Rahmad Nasution
> 
> 
> https://en.antaranews.com/news/139372/mily-chief-orders-navy-to-drive-away-fishing-vessels-in-eez
> 
> Looks like PDF got maintenance


Chinese withdrew from your EEZ?
Oh that is quick.


----------



## Nike

Viet said:


> Chinese withdrew from your EEZ?
> Oh that is quick.



Hope they can be more stubborn and our military spending will increasing twofolds to hit 20 billion us dollar


----------



## Viet

Nike said:


> Hope they can be more stubborn and our military spending will increasing twofolds to hit 20 billion us dollar


They will come again with more ships. I told you previously: 50 pct increase in military spendings is minimum.


----------



## Nike

INDONESIA
*MOBIL AMFIBI BESUTAN TUGASANDA*
8 JANUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Badan Penanggulangan Bencana Daerah (BPBD) Gresik kini dilengkapi satu unit kendaraan yang telah dimodifikasi khusus untuk dapat melibas medan bencana, yang dikenal oleh kalangan internal BPBD Gresik sebagai mobil amfibi.

Dilansir dari laman _Kompas_ (7/ 1/ 2020), mobil amfibi ini sebenarnya merupakan Mitsubishi Triton (new triton GLS MT double cab 4WD) yang telah dimodifikasi sedemikian rupa, yang diklaim baru satu-satunya ada atau dimiliki jajaran BPBD di seluruh Indonesia.

“Sepengetahuan saya, inilah satu-satunya mobil amfibi model seperti ini di Indonesia. Karena saya lihat, belum ada BPBD lain di Indonesia yang memiliki mobil amfibi seperti ini,” ujar Kepala BPBD Gresik, Tarso Sagito, Senin (6/1/2020).

Mobil tersebut dipermak habis, dengan hanya menyisakan sasis (rangka) dan mesin saja. Adapun pekerjaan modifikasi dipercayakan kepada perusahaan karoseri Tugasanda.

Namun, sebelum pengerjaan modifikasi dilakukan, BPBD Gresik mengaku berkonsultasi terlebih dulu dengan beberapa pakar yang ada di Institut Teknologi Sepuluh Nopember (ITS) Surabaya, guna mendapatkan desain yang diharapkan.

“Pengerjaannya memang (dilakukan) Tugasanda, selama empat bulan. Tapi, sebelumnya kami konsultasi dulu dengan para pakar di ITS. Jadi, semua diganti, hanya menyisakan sasis sama mesin saja yang triton,” ujar dia.

Mobil amfibi milik BPBD Gresik ini, kata Tarso, tidak hanya mampu melibas lumpur. Namun, juga medan bencana untuk melakukan evakuasi korban banjir, dengan ketinggian air bah mencapai 1,5 meter.

“Bisa untuk evakuasi korban banjir dengan ketinggian air sampai 1,5 meter, itu juga yang diharapkan oleh Pak Bupati, dengan harapan dapat menolong korban bila di Gresik terjadi banjir besar,” tutur dia.

Sementara saat dikonfirmasi mengenai biaya yang dikeluarkan untuk membuat mobil amfibi ini, Tarso mengatakan membutuhkan biaya Rp 900 juta lebih. Harga ini terhitung mulai dari pengadaan mobil hingga biaya yang dikeluarkan untuk modifikasi, termasuk peralatan yang ada di dalamnya.

“Jadi semisal ada banjir besar, mobil amfibi ini benar-benar siap digunakan untuk evakuasi korban. Mobil ini bisa dibuat evakuasi hingga sembilan orang, meskipun saya sendiri berharap Gresik tidak sampai dilanda bencana banjir besar,” kata dia.

Selain dilengkapi dengan kap yang bisa dibuka untuk dapat melihat titik korban, di dalam mobil amfibi ini juga terdapat Alat Pemadam Api Ringan (APAR), pelampung, gergaji mesin, serta beberapa peralatan lain untuk kebutuhan evakuasi. Termasuk, dilengkapi wing (katrol) yang terletak di bagian depan.

“Saya beri nama mobil ini Turonggo Tirto, sarana bagi anggota BPBD untuk menolong dan evakuasi korban bila terjadi bencana banjir di Gresik,” tutur Bupati Gresik Sambari Halim Radianto, pada kesempatan sebelumnya.

_Photo: Tampilan mobil amfibi milik BPBD Gresik, yang oleh Bupati Gresik diberi nama Turonggo Tirto. (Kompas)_


Viet said:


> They will come again with more ships. I told you previously: 50 pct increase in military spendings is minimum.



Last time in 2015 We dont have any coast guard vessels with tonase over 2000 tonnes, right now we got four of them and Currently building more, next time they will face double or triple of the number


----------



## Viet

Nike said:


> INDONESIA
> *MOBIL AMFIBI BESUTAN TUGASANDA*
> 8 JANUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> Badan Penanggulangan Bencana Daerah (BPBD) Gresik kini dilengkapi satu unit kendaraan yang telah dimodifikasi khusus untuk dapat melibas medan bencana, yang dikenal oleh kalangan internal BPBD Gresik sebagai mobil amfibi.
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _Kompas_ (7/ 1/ 2020), mobil amfibi ini sebenarnya merupakan Mitsubishi Triton (new triton GLS MT double cab 4WD) yang telah dimodifikasi sedemikian rupa, yang diklaim baru satu-satunya ada atau dimiliki jajaran BPBD di seluruh Indonesia.
> 
> “Sepengetahuan saya, inilah satu-satunya mobil amfibi model seperti ini di Indonesia. Karena saya lihat, belum ada BPBD lain di Indonesia yang memiliki mobil amfibi seperti ini,” ujar Kepala BPBD Gresik, Tarso Sagito, Senin (6/1/2020).
> 
> Mobil tersebut dipermak habis, dengan hanya menyisakan sasis (rangka) dan mesin saja. Adapun pekerjaan modifikasi dipercayakan kepada perusahaan karoseri Tugasanda.
> 
> Namun, sebelum pengerjaan modifikasi dilakukan, BPBD Gresik mengaku berkonsultasi terlebih dulu dengan beberapa pakar yang ada di Institut Teknologi Sepuluh Nopember (ITS) Surabaya, guna mendapatkan desain yang diharapkan.
> 
> “Pengerjaannya memang (dilakukan) Tugasanda, selama empat bulan. Tapi, sebelumnya kami konsultasi dulu dengan para pakar di ITS. Jadi, semua diganti, hanya menyisakan sasis sama mesin saja yang triton,” ujar dia.
> 
> Mobil amfibi milik BPBD Gresik ini, kata Tarso, tidak hanya mampu melibas lumpur. Namun, juga medan bencana untuk melakukan evakuasi korban banjir, dengan ketinggian air bah mencapai 1,5 meter.
> 
> “Bisa untuk evakuasi korban banjir dengan ketinggian air sampai 1,5 meter, itu juga yang diharapkan oleh Pak Bupati, dengan harapan dapat menolong korban bila di Gresik terjadi banjir besar,” tutur dia.
> 
> Sementara saat dikonfirmasi mengenai biaya yang dikeluarkan untuk membuat mobil amfibi ini, Tarso mengatakan membutuhkan biaya Rp 900 juta lebih. Harga ini terhitung mulai dari pengadaan mobil hingga biaya yang dikeluarkan untuk modifikasi, termasuk peralatan yang ada di dalamnya.
> 
> “Jadi semisal ada banjir besar, mobil amfibi ini benar-benar siap digunakan untuk evakuasi korban. Mobil ini bisa dibuat evakuasi hingga sembilan orang, meskipun saya sendiri berharap Gresik tidak sampai dilanda bencana banjir besar,” kata dia.
> 
> Selain dilengkapi dengan kap yang bisa dibuka untuk dapat melihat titik korban, di dalam mobil amfibi ini juga terdapat Alat Pemadam Api Ringan (APAR), pelampung, gergaji mesin, serta beberapa peralatan lain untuk kebutuhan evakuasi. Termasuk, dilengkapi wing (katrol) yang terletak di bagian depan.
> 
> “Saya beri nama mobil ini Turonggo Tirto, sarana bagi anggota BPBD untuk menolong dan evakuasi korban bila terjadi bencana banjir di Gresik,” tutur Bupati Gresik Sambari Halim Radianto, pada kesempatan sebelumnya.
> 
> _Photo: Tampilan mobil amfibi milik BPBD Gresik, yang oleh Bupati Gresik diberi nama Turonggo Tirto. (Kompas)_
> 
> 
> Last time in 2015 We dont have any coast guard vessels with tonase over 2000 tonnes, right now we got four of them and Currently building more, next time they will face double or triple of the number


That is the trend everywhere now: everyone increases military spendings preparing for wars. Look at disasters in Middle East!

Beware of dirty chinese tactics: they can tow an oil rig into your waters, then send in 100 coast guard vessels, similar number in fishing vessels with steel strengthened bow, 10 surface heavily armed warships, numerous transport vessels with missiles hidden under plastic covers, low flying aircraft harassing our coast guards. Not a joke. They did that in 2014. Their aim of provoking a war against Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

*Defence strategists lament sale of ‘most capable ships in RAN history’*



Royal Australian Navy ship HMAS Melbourne.

EXCLUSIVE
*BEN PACKHAM*
FOREIGN AFFAIRS AND DEFENCE CORRESPONDENT
@bennpackham




5:36PM DECEMBER 27, 2019
137 COMMENTS
The Australian government will sell two guided-missile frigates to Chile, disappointing strategists who say they should have been retained by the navy or given to a Southeast Asian neighbour.

The Adelaide-class vessels HMAS Melbourne and HMAS Newcastle were commissioned in the early 1990s and lauded in 2008 as “the most capable ships in the history of the RAN” after undergoing an extensive refit.

They will have US-licensed combat systems — installed just over a decade ago — removed before they are handed over.


The frigates are the last of six Adelaide-class vessels to be retired. They will be replaced by three new air warfare destroyers.

John Blaxland, from the ANU’s Strategic and Defence Studies Centre, said the frigates were in good condition and should continue to serve alongside the newer ships. “It remains a very good platform. The fact that Chile wants to buy them speaks to their enduring utility,” he said.

Rather than selling the ships, the government should be ramping up efforts to recruit new sailors, Professor Blaxland said.

He said rising tensions between the US and China, environmental disasters and governance challenges meant Australia could not afford to sell off tried and tested ships.

“This is a wake-up call. While we have embarked on a regeneration of the naval fleet, we are basically talking about one for one rather than growing,” he said.

“The government is focused so much on its deficit problem it’s not focusing on the bigger picture here. We need to keep these, and when the Anzac frigates come up to being replaced, we should keep them too.”

La Trobe Asia director Euan Graham said the guided-missile frigates were still valuable, and could have continued to play a strategic role.

*Given they were being sold, he said they should have gone to a nearer neighbour.*

“Australia has relatively few opportunities to make its capacity-building felt to this level, and the strategic priority should fall on Australia’s near regions, and in concentric circles beyond that,” Mr Graham said.

The Greek government expressed its interest in the ships, and it’s understood Vietnam was also considering whether to make a bid, but The Australian has learned Chile will take the ships off Australia’s hands.

Defence Minister Linda Reynolds declined to comment.

*just my personal opinion, we should not be ashamed of buying/using used ships especially when it's modern enough, just for stopgap solution until newer more capable ship are introduced to the fleet,

buying warship business is a long long way here in our country,it takes years of bidding then building the ship and waiting for the armaments to be installed -_-

even vietnam now almost reach our levels in hull numbers to the addition of ex-ROKN pohang's and USCG cutters. our insistance of no longer using used ships/weapons from abroad is ridiculous.*


----------



## mandala

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214882352968523778

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

mandala said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214882352968523778


Designing a Ship with aam vls and Asm mounting, and they call it OPV? LOL
what is opv characteristics anyway?


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Designing a Ship with aam vls and Asm mounting, and they call it OPV? LOL
> what is opv characteristics anyway?



As far as i know, TNI AL OPV is only doesnt have ASW suite and ASW armaments mount (like torps and so on) to differentiate them with regular Corvette or Frigate


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> Designing a Ship with aam vls and Asm mounting, and they call it OPV? LOL
> what is opv characteristics anyway?


You should see italian paolo thaon di revel which is OPV with heavy frigate configuration , thai HTMS Krabi also had Anti Ship Missile , OPV specification requirements are differ in each countries .


----------



## Lasa-X

What is the difference between OPV and FFBNW fregate/corvette? 

For me, parchim class is doing OPV jobs now. Even PKR 10514, did the same when they were in FFBNW mode. Or they are still in that mode? Hahaha


----------



## NEKONEKO

Regarding the new frigate what we know so far from the news : length (138 - 140 m), and will be built locally, so its not another PKR but something else with TOT. And probably FFBNW.

For the OPV with or without missiles and torpedoes is still a ok, will TNI prefer multirole OPV or special purpose patrol ship or something like Malaysian LMS I am gonna support their assessment, I just hope that the ship will have long endurance. The frigate tho, we should get the best we can get.


----------



## Kansel

#ThrowbackThursday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> As far as i know, TNI AL OPV is only doesnt have ASW suite and ASW armaments mount (like torps and so on) to differentiate them with regular Corvette or Frigate





Raduga said:


> You should see italian paolo thaon di revel which is OPV with heavy frigate configuration , thai HTMS Krabi also had Anti Ship Missile , OPV specification requirements are differ in each countries .


Ya maaf deh klo saya salah. Pemikiran saya OPV itu saya kira harus murah, bisa patroli lama, bisa lewatin lautan yg sea stage nya gede, plus senjara canon 76 & 20 mm aja cukup..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> #ThrowbackThursday
> View attachment 598731



I am always wondered and pondered it is possible for Indonesia to developed Strike Fighter bomber like Specat Jaguar or AMX internasional or Mitsubishi F1 independently, though to though it is true if we just get license of F 16 block 72 is more cheaper and easier but we will subjected to many string and clause from original designer and country of origin. 

Thats, we just trying to get something in the class of fourth generation fighter bomber but fully our own design and not involving other party except critical spare parts manufacturer. Although the challange is very tremendous but if Indonesia can pass the phase we will jump up from the ladder can indepently built our forces


----------



## Kansel

*KEMENTERIAN LUAR NEGERI CHINA KELUARKAN PERNYATAAN BARU TERKAIT KONFLIK YANG TERJADI DI PERAIRAN NATUNA*
9 JANUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Juru Bicara Menteri Luar Negeri Republik Rakyat China, Geng Shuang (Dok. Situs Kemlu RRC)_
Kementerian Luar Negeri China mengeluarkan pernyataan baru pada tanggal 8 Januari 2020 terkait konflik yang terjadi di Perairan Natuna.

Dikutip dari laman resmi Kementerian Luar Negeri China, _www.fmprc.gov.cn_ pada tanggal 8 Januari 2020, Geng Shuang meminta Indonesia untuk tetap tenang.

Berikut Kutipan Konferensi Pers tersebut;

Pertanyaan: Pertanyaan tentang China dan Indonesia. Militer Indonesia mengatakan hari ini bahwa mereka telah mengirim pesawat tempur dan kapal perang ke perairan lepas Kepulauan Natuna. Apa tanggapan Cina terhadap ini? Apakah Cina memiliki klaim teritorial terhadap Natuna?

A: Kami telah menyatakan posisi kami pada urusan maritim baru-baru ini berkali-kali. Kami juga telah menyatakan berkali-kali bahwa Cina memiliki kedaulatan atas Kepulauan Spratly dan hak berdaulat dan yurisdiksi atas wilayah laut yang relevan. Posisi ini konsisten dengan hukum internasional.

Saya ingin menekankan bahwa tidak ada perselisihan mengenai kedaulatan wilayah antara Cina dan Indonesia, dan kedua belah pihak memiliki klaim hak maritim yang tumpang tindih di beberapa bagian Laut Cina Selatan. Kami berharap bahwa pihak Indonesia akan tetap tenang, dan bersedia untuk terus menangani perbedaan dengan baik dengan pihak Indonesia dan mempertahankan situasi keseluruhan hubungan bilateral dan perdamaian dan stabilitas regional. Faktanya, Cina dan Indonesia juga mempertahankan komunikasi mengenai hal ini melalui saluran diplomatik.

Pertanyaan: Mengenai Indonesia, Anda mengatakan bahwa tidak ada perselisihan mengenai kedaulatan wilayah antara Cina dan Indonesia. Apakah ini berarti bahwa Tiongkok tidak memiliki klaim teritorial terhadap Kepulauan Natuna?

A: Cina memiliki kedaulatan atas Kepulauan Spratly dan kedaulatan serta yurisdiksi atas wilayah laut terkait.Posisi ini konsisten dengan hukum internasional. Tidak ada perselisihan mengenai kedaulatan wilayah antara Cina dan Indonesia, tetapi kedua belah pihak memiliki klaim hak maritim yang tumpang tindih di beberapa bagian Laut Cina Selatan. Kami bersedia untuk terus menyelesaikan perbedaan dengan baik dengan pihak Indonesia dan menjaga situasi keseluruhan hubungan bilateral dan perdamaian dan stabilitas regional.

Selama ini, Pemerintah Indonesia juga mengatakan bahwa ZEE Kepulauan Natuna tak bersinggungan dengan klaim Cina.

Namun, Studi Perbatasan Cina di Akademi Ilmu Sosial Cina di Beijing menunjukkan bahwa setidaknya ada 50 ribu kilometer persegi wilayah singgungan antara klaim Cina dengan wilayah ZEE Indonesia di Laut Natuna Utara.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


----------



## NEKONEKO

https://www.lowyinstitute.org/the-interpreter/can-indonesia-lead-maritime-tensions-china-escalate

_Home to Southeast Asia’s largest armed forces, Southeast Asia’s largest economy, and de facto leader of ASEAN, Indonesia is not without diplomatic leverage or military capability to deter China if it so chooses to apply it._
_....
Although one would not expect dramatic responses, Indonesia has a range of options at its disposal to impose costs on China for ignoring international legal norms and challenging Indonesia’s territorial integrity. *Emboldened by success in securing Southeast Asia’s support for the “ASEAN Outlook on the Indo-Pacific”, an Indonesian-led vision of an inclusive and ASEAN-centred Indo-Pacific order*, Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi may also be less inclined to do Beijing any favours with respect to its priority regional multilateral initiatives, such as the BRI or the highly protracted China-ASEAN South China Sea Code of Conduct.
_
It's always come from abroad (news, articles, opinions) about (the first paragraph) and members from other ASEAN country will be triggered and start to trash talk which in turn will trigger Indonesian members. Bruh.

The second one is true tho, and also if ASEAN can unite its voice they can be less worry about repercussions from major power or super power and can get more leverage when dealing with them.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

jek_sperrow said:


> https://www.lowyinstitute.org/the-interpreter/can-indonesia-lead-maritime-tensions-china-escalate
> 
> _Home to Southeast Asia’s largest armed forces, Southeast Asia’s largest economy, and de facto leader of ASEAN, Indonesia is not without diplomatic leverage or military capability to deter China if it so chooses to apply it.
> ....
> Although one would not expect dramatic responses, Indonesia has a range of options at its disposal to impose costs on China for ignoring international legal norms and challenging Indonesia’s territorial integrity. *Emboldened by success in securing Southeast Asia’s support for the “ASEAN Outlook on the Indo-Pacific”, an Indonesian-led vision of an inclusive and ASEAN-centred Indo-Pacific order*, Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi may also be less inclined to do Beijing any favours with respect to its priority regional multilateral initiatives, such as the BRI or the highly protracted China-ASEAN South China Sea Code of Conduct.
> _
> It's always come from abroad (news, articles, opinions) about (the first paragraph) and members from other ASEAN country will be triggered and start to trash talk which in turn will trigger Indonesian members. Bruh.
> 
> The second one is true tho, and also if ASEAN can unite its voice they can be less worry about repercussions from major power or super power and can get more leverage when dealing with them.



Trash talk from whom? This forum is crowded with what look like to be paid buzzer and troll. Just put them in your ignore list. There is already close to 50 names in my ignore list

ASEAN will never managed to issue one voice. It is not the nature of ASEAN to do so. Moreover member states such as Cambodia, Laos, and Myanmar are China satellite states, and the other members that are on Malayan Peninsula also leaning toward China



umigami said:


> Ya maaf deh klo saya salah. Pemikiran saya OPV itu saya kira harus murah, bisa patroli lama, bisa lewatin lautan yg sea stage nya gede, plus senjara canon 76 & 20 mm aja cukup..



Beda fungsi nya antara OPV dengan frigate atau corvette. Fungsi pokok dari OPV adalah sebatas patroli sampai di EEZ (Exclusive Economic Zone), sedangkan frigate dan corvette bisa jadi kapal escort sebagai bagian dari formasi taktis atau bahkan operasi independent (walaupun kalau corvette sebenarnya tidak untuk operasi independent)


----------



## HellFireIndo

jek_sperrow said:


> https://www.lowyinstitute.org/the-interpreter/can-indonesia-lead-maritime-tensions-china-escalate
> 
> _Home to Southeast Asia’s largest armed forces, Southeast Asia’s largest economy, and de facto leader of ASEAN, Indonesia is not without diplomatic leverage or military capability to deter China if it so chooses to apply it.
> ....
> Although one would not expect dramatic responses, Indonesia has a range of options at its disposal to impose costs on China for ignoring international legal norms and challenging Indonesia’s territorial integrity. *Emboldened by success in securing Southeast Asia’s support for the “ASEAN Outlook on the Indo-Pacific”, an Indonesian-led vision of an inclusive and ASEAN-centred Indo-Pacific order*, Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi may also be less inclined to do Beijing any favours with respect to its priority regional multilateral initiatives, such as the BRI or the highly protracted China-ASEAN South China Sea Code of Conduct.
> _
> It's always come from abroad (news, articles, opinions) about (the first paragraph) and members from other ASEAN country will be triggered and start to trash talk which in turn will trigger Indonesian members. Bruh.
> 
> The second one is true tho, and also if ASEAN can unite its voice they can be less worry about repercussions from major power or super power and can get more leverage when dealing with them.


Maybe they should try becoming the largest country on the neighborhood, so that they wont get triggered everytime they stumble upon such a statement.


mandala said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214882352968523778


Nice, we can use it as a platform for our indigenous OPV and corvette, perhaps as a replacement to the Parchims too.


----------



## Nike

*Leonardo, Radar Baru dari Italia Bakal Dimiliki Satrad 221 Ngliyep Malang*

09 Januari 2020





Radar baru Satrad 221 Leonardo RAT 31 DL/M (photo : Leonardo)
Malang (beritajatim.com) – Sistem pertahanan udara di pesisir laut Selatan bakal ditunjang sebuah Radar milik Satuan Radar TNI Angkatan Udara (AU) 221 Ngliyep Kabupaten Malang.

Radar baru yang bakal dimiliki Satrad 221 Ngliyep, Malang Selatan nantinya bernama Leonardo. Radar Leonardo, akan diboyong atau didatangkan langsung dari negara Italia.

Sebagai informasi, radar Leonardo memiliki keunggulan yakni radius deteksinya mencapai 200 Nautical Mile (NM) atau jangkauannya hingga 360 kilometer. Sehingga, apabila ada pesawat terbang asing yang mengudara tanpa izin dan memasuki wilayah teritorial Indonesia bagian Selatan, maka akan cepat terdeteksi.

Sedang anggaran untuk mendatangkan Leonardo, berasal dari Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan). Jumlah yang digelontorkan untuk memperoleh Leonardo mencapai angka Rp 375 miliar.

“Kita sudah teken kontrak dengan perusahaan Italia pada bulan September 2019 lalu. Dananya dari Kemenhan,” ungkap Komandan Satrad 221 Ngliyep, Mayor Lek Agus Kasmianto, Rabu (8/1/2020) seusai rapat koordinasi apel tanggap bencana Kabupaten Malang di Ruang Anusapati, Pendopo Kabupaten Malang.




Radar Plessey AWS II buatan Inggris di Satrad 221 Ngliyep, Malang (photo : radarmiliter01)

Menurut Mayor Agus, Leonardo nantinya siap dioperasikan pada 2021 mendatang. Hal itu lantaran untuk instalasi dan perakitan mesinnya, membutuhkan waktu yang tidak sedikit.

Agus menjelaskan, Leonardo memang sangat mumpuni untuk menjaga kedaulatan teritorial Indonesia.

“Radar Leonardo sangat bagus untuk mendeteksi dini. Kalau ada ancaman sudah terdeteksi jauh. Sehingga kita bisa merencanakan apa yang harus kita perbuat jarak. Kalau jangkaunya dekat, kita bisa terlambat untuk mengatasi,” tegasnya.

Saat ini, Satrad 221 Ngliyep masih mengandalkan radar Plessey AWS II dari Inggris. Radar itu sudah cukup tua, karena dioperasikan sejak 1960-an. Radius deteksinya pun hanya mencapai 180 NM dan dinilai kurang memenuhi standar. 

(Berita Jatim)

Indonesia Air Force will get new air defense radar from Leonardo


----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> *Leonardo, Radar Baru dari Italia Bakal Dimiliki Satrad 221 Ngliyep Malang*
> 
> 09 Januari 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radar baru Satrad 221 Leonardo RAT 31 DL/M (photo : Leonardo)
> Malang (beritajatim.com) – Sistem pertahanan udara di pesisir laut Selatan bakal ditunjang sebuah Radar milik Satuan Radar TNI Angkatan Udara (AU) 221 Ngliyep Kabupaten Malang.
> 
> Radar baru yang bakal dimiliki Satrad 221 Ngliyep, Malang Selatan nantinya bernama Leonardo. Radar Leonardo, akan diboyong atau didatangkan langsung dari negara Italia.
> 
> Sebagai informasi, radar Leonardo memiliki keunggulan yakni radius deteksinya mencapai 200 Nautical Mile (NM) atau jangkauannya hingga 360 kilometer. Sehingga, apabila ada pesawat terbang asing yang mengudara tanpa izin dan memasuki wilayah teritorial Indonesia bagian Selatan, maka akan cepat terdeteksi.
> 
> Sedang anggaran untuk mendatangkan Leonardo, berasal dari Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan). Jumlah yang digelontorkan untuk memperoleh Leonardo mencapai angka Rp 375 miliar.
> 
> “Kita sudah teken kontrak dengan perusahaan Italia pada bulan September 2019 lalu. Dananya dari Kemenhan,” ungkap Komandan Satrad 221 Ngliyep, Mayor Lek Agus Kasmianto, Rabu (8/1/2020) seusai rapat koordinasi apel tanggap bencana Kabupaten Malang di Ruang Anusapati, Pendopo Kabupaten Malang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radar Plessey AWS II buatan Inggris di Satrad 221 Ngliyep, Malang (photo : radarmiliter01)
> 
> Menurut Mayor Agus, Leonardo nantinya siap dioperasikan pada 2021 mendatang. Hal itu lantaran untuk instalasi dan perakitan mesinnya, membutuhkan waktu yang tidak sedikit.
> 
> Agus menjelaskan, Leonardo memang sangat mumpuni untuk menjaga kedaulatan teritorial Indonesia.
> 
> “Radar Leonardo sangat bagus untuk mendeteksi dini. Kalau ada ancaman sudah terdeteksi jauh. Sehingga kita bisa merencanakan apa yang harus kita perbuat jarak. Kalau jangkaunya dekat, kita bisa terlambat untuk mengatasi,” tegasnya.
> 
> Saat ini, Satrad 221 Ngliyep masih mengandalkan radar Plessey AWS II dari Inggris. Radar itu sudah cukup tua, karena dioperasikan sejak 1960-an. Radius deteksinya pun hanya mencapai 180 NM dan dinilai kurang memenuhi standar.
> 
> (Berita Jatim)
> 
> Indonesia Air Force will get new air defense radar from Leonardo



It is a cooperation with PT LEN. It is actually an old news. 

https://www.jabarprov.go.id/En/inde...tion-Ready-to-Strengthen-Indonesian-Alutsista


----------



## Nike

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2324243851199816







Indos said:


> It is a cooperation with PT LEN. It is actually an old news.
> 
> https://www.jabarprov.go.id/En/inde...tion-Ready-to-Strengthen-Indonesian-Alutsista



This news confirmed operational time date in around 2021


----------



## Nike

Sinkies got approved for possible sales of about a squadron worth VTOL F35 variant, this mean in ASEAN there is a country will have operational carrier soon within decade timeframe. Indonesia should made plan based on possible threat assessment even from one deemed very friendly to us, as i said before on international relation only interest will last not friendship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Ministry seizes three Vietnamese fishing vessels in North Natuna*
15 hours ago

Three Vietnamese-flagged fishing vessels were captured by the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry's patrol ships in North Natuna waters. (ANTARA/Jessica Helena Wuysang/sh)

Pontianak, W Kalimantan (ANTARA) - The Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry has detained three Vietnamese-flagged fishing vessels in the North Natuna waters for illegal fishing.

"The vessels were captured last December 30. The Vietnamese vessels are KG 95118 TS, with five Vietnamese crew members; KG 94629 TS, with 18 Vietnamese crew members; and KG 93255 TS, with 13 Vietnamese crew members," Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Edhy Prabowo stated in Sungai Kakap Sub-district of Kubu Raya District, West Kalimantan, on Thursday.

The ministry’s three patrol ships, in coordination with the Indonesian Navy and Indonesian Maritime Security Agency (Bakamla), took part in the operation to catch the illegal fishers.

"The three Vietnamese-flagged vessels resisted the arrest that resulted in damage to the ministry's patrol ships. The Ocra 03 patrol ship suffered the worst-possible damage," Prabowo stated.

*Related news: Policy on sinking illegal fishing boats to continue*

The government has claimed that illegal fishing activities in the country's waters had inflicted losses to the tune of hundreds of trillions of rupiah a year to the state.

The war against illegal fishing activities has been spearheaded by former maritime and fisheries minister Susi Pudjiastuti with the support of other parties, especially the Indonesian Navy.

The government has also formed an Illegal Fishing Eradication Task Force (Task Force 115) to combat poaching in the Indonesian waters.

The Task Force 115 has synergized with other agencies and institutions in its operation.

The ministry had recently sunken 21 foreign fishing boats for poaching in Indonesian waters. In total, 41 foreign fishing boats were convicted of illegal fishing activities in the Indonesian waters. Several vessels have been sunken, while the rest will follow soon.

*Related news: Mily chief orders Navy to drive away fishing vessels in EEZ

Related news: President Jokowi and entourage pay working visit to Natuna*
EDITED BY INE
Reporter: Rendra Oxtora, Sri Haryati
Editor: Fardah Assegaf
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020

https://en.antaranews.com/news/1394...ee-vietnamese-fishing-vessels-in-north-natuna

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

Nike said:


> Sinkies got approved for possible sales of about a squadron worth VTOL F35 variant, this mean in ASEAN there is a country will have operational carrier soon within decade timeframe. Indonesia should made plan based on possible threat assessment even from one deemed very friendly to us, as i said before on international relation only interest will last not friendship.


Coastal defense is a must.


----------



## Nike

GraveDigger388 said:


> Coastal defense is a must.



Air power is a must compared to coastal defense unit, Sinkies with their F35b akin to super etendard of Argentina navy in modern terms, they will be lethal and capable (especially when being armed with LRASM in which they had interest on) , the only way to handle them is by sheer air power from long distance


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Air power is a must compared to coastal defense unit, Sinkies with their F35b akin to super etendard of Argentina navy in modern terms, they will be lethal and capable (especially when being armed with LRASM in which they had interest on) , the only way to handle them is by sheer air power from long distance


is our SU-35 still a go for that ??


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> is our SU-35 still a go for that ??



I am not so sure, though i place my bet more on KFX compared to su 35


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Sinkies got approved for possible sales of about a squadron worth VTOL F35 variant, this mean in ASEAN there is a country will have operational carrier soon within decade timeframe. Indonesia should made plan based on possible threat assessment even from one deemed very friendly to us, as i said before on international relation only interest will last not friendship.


Maybe they just want to use it for STOL operation from road in case their runway damaged, or yes maybe mini carrier.



GraveDigger388 said:


> Coastal defense is a must.


I prefer naval and air assets, they can easily move around Indonesia.



Nike said:


> Air power is a must compared to coastal defense unit, Sinkies with their F35b akin to super etendard of Argentina navy in modern terms, they will be lethal and capable (especially when being armed with LRASM in which they had interest on) , the only way to handle them is by sheer air power from long distance


F35 with LRASM, that's some serious shit.


----------



## Kansel

Talking about F35, maybe you guys interested on this https://wikileaks.org/plusd/cables/08JAKARTA325_a.html


*4. (C) Lemkin discussed several U.S. products, including:

-- F-16s: purchase of new models would give Indonesia the
same model that the United States used to protect its own
security, while mid-life upgrades of older Indonesian F-16s
could augment that capability in the medium term at reduced
cost; the F-16s would place Indonesia in line to acquire the
Joint-Strike Fighter in the future. (Reftels detail the F-16
deals under consideration.)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Talking about F35, maybe you guys interested on this https://wikileaks.org/plusd/cables/08JAKARTA325_a.html
> 
> 
> *4. (C) Lemkin discussed several U.S. products, including:
> 
> -- F-16s: purchase of new models would give Indonesia the
> same model that the United States used to protect its own
> security, while mid-life upgrades of older Indonesian F-16s
> could augment that capability in the medium term at reduced
> cost; the F-16s would place Indonesia in line to acquire the
> Joint-Strike Fighter in the future. (Reftels detail the F-16
> deals under consideration.)*



We can, it just how much willingness of our politician to bear such cost


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> #ThrowbackThursday
> View attachment 598731


Super etendard is aircraft based fighter, why they not offered Mirage hmmmm.
Used by argentinian in falkalnd and Iraqi



Nike said:


> Sinkies got approved for possible sales of about a squadron worth VTOL F35 variant, this mean in ASEAN there is a country will have operational carrier soon within decade timeframe. Indonesia should made plan based on possible threat assessment even from one deemed very friendly to us, as i said before on international relation only interest will last not friendship.



Thai already have carrier but because have problem with harrier so their Chakri Naruabet didnt function well

Singapore as i know has plan for a LHD 170 m



jek_sperrow said:


> Maybe they just want to use it for STOL operation from road in case their runway damaged, or yes maybe mini carrier.



They always doing exercise involving f15 and F16 take off and landing from highway
Maybe they want use F35 VSTOL (this is very pricey also has problem with bombay that smaller from other variant) for take off in limited space or area

Last day, i read many harrier development article, actually harrier would be used by european and nato as their standard fighter in scenario when many runway destroyed and space limited they can use VTOL aircraft to take off amd landing

Such a doctrine about "air guerilla" maybe
Cmiiw


----------



## Nike

US dollar touch 13755 rupiah, wish they can reach 12,000 barrier this year. But surely there must be profit taking to follow, but most expert said Rupiah is severely undervalued and need appreciation and US dollar is quite overvalued and severely hampering US export effort and investment thats why Trump several times got in conflict with the FED over this issue

Btw, economy aside, thats means today Indonesia defense budget reach 9,5 billion us dollar with current rate. Keep wish the best lad


----------



## Nike

Love when she said, bapak gak perlu jelaskan versi Tiongkok, kita punya aturan sendiri, saya produk demokrasi saya gak akan selamat kalau diplomasi kita gegabah, cukup bapak jalankan aturan yang ada, thats the spirit!!! 


Meutya Hafidz, ex field reporter and lead journos during her early days, had been kidnapped and being a hostage during Iraq war in 2005 and covered Tsunami Aceh tragedy, now she led First Commision of Indonesia Parliament in which coordinating defense and security issue, well surely she has militant temperamen and never wavering spirit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*UGM Fasilitasi Prajurit TNI AD Lanjut Kuliah Tanpa Lepas Jabatan*
Prajurit Tentara Nasional Indonesia bisa melanjutkan pendidikan ke jenjang S-2 dan S-3 tanpa melepaskan jabatan. Hal itu diwujudkan lewat kerja sama antara TNI Angkatan Darat dan Universitas Gadjah Mada Yogyakarta.

OlehNINO CITRA ANUGRAHANTO
10 Januari 2020 18:24 WIB·3 menit baca





KOMPAS/NINO CITRA ANUGRAHANTO
Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Darat Jenderal Andika Perkasa (kiri) bersama Rektor UGM Panut Mulyono menandatangani nota kesepahaman kerja sama dalam bidang pendidikan bagi prajurit, di UGM Yogyakarta, Jumat (10/1/2020).

YOGYAKARTA, KOMPAS — Prajurit TNI bisa melanjutkan pendidikan ke jenjang S-2 dan S-3 tanpa melepaskan jabatan. Hal itu diwujudkan lewat kerja sama antara TNI Angkatan Darat dan Universitas Gadjah Mada Yogyakarta untuk meningkatkan kualitas sumber daya manusia.

Kedua belah pihak menandatangani nota kesepahaman di Rektorat Universitas Gadjah Mada (UGM) Yogyakarta, Kabupaten Sleman, Daerah Istimewa Yogyakarta, Jumat (10/1/2020). Penandatanganan dilakukan Kepala Staf TNI AD Jenderal Andika Perkasa dan Rektor UGM Panut Mulyono.

”Kebutuhan peningkatan kualitas SDM (sumber daya manusia) di Angkatan Darat memang sangat mendesak. Kami memerlukan perwira, bintara, hingga tamtama yang harus punya wawasan lebih bagus karena kompleksitas tugas,” kata Andika.

Ia mengungkapkan, sebelumnya prajurit kerap enggan melanjutkan pendidikan karena harus melepaskan jabatannya terlebih dahulu. Sebab, pelepasan jabatan disertai penghapusan sejumlah tunjangan untuk jabatan tertentu. Ia meyakini, tanpa lepas jabatan, minat prajurit melanjutkan kuliah lebih tinggi.

Baca juga: Pekerjaan Rumah Menata SDM TNI





KOMPAS/NINO CITRA ANUGRAHANTO
Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Darat Jenderal Andika Perkasa memberikan sambutan dalam acara penandatanganan nota kesepahaman kerja sama dalam bidang pendidikan bagi prajurit dengan UGM, di Rektorat UGM, Yogyakarta, Jumat (10/1/2020).

”Menurut saya, program untuk meningkatkan SDM ini (niatnya) memang harus datang dari diri sendiri, bukan karena perintah. Keinginan menempuh pendidikan lanjutan harus datang dari perwiranya,” kata Andika.

Program kuliah pascasarjana itu diikuti 46 prajurit TNI AD. Sebanyak 42 prajurit menempuh pendidikan S-2, sedangkan 4 prajurit mengambil S-3. Pangkat para prajurit mulai dari sersan satu hingga letnan jenderal. Mereka bakal tersebar di sejumlah program studi, mulai dari ketahanan nasional, hukum, ilmu sosial dan politik, _cyber security, _hingga kepemimpinandan inovasi kebijakan.

Menurut Andika, pembiayaan kuliah tersebut sebesar 75 persen ditanggung TNI AD, sedangkan 25 persen sisanya ditanggung prajurit yang menempuh pendidikan lanjutan. Skema ini dianggap mampu mendorong prajurit untuk berkomitmen menyelesaikan kuliahnya.

https://bebas.kompas.id/baca/nusantara/2020/01/10/prajurit-tni-ad-kuliah-lanjut-tanpa-lepas-jabatan/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Construction progress PT Lundin X18 Tank Boat. Credit to Airspace Review.






https://m.facebook.com/angkasareview/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> UGM Fasilitasi Prajurit TNI AD Lanjut Kuliah Tanpa Lepas Jabatan


ABRI Masuk Kampus, semoga sdm tni makin meningkat dan lebih baik

Singapore buy 12 F35B to replacing their F-16 
Can we take their f16 (their f16 came from 98, are it is too old to operate?)


----------



## Nike

*OPERASI SIAGA TEMPUR LAUT NATUNA 2020 (PHOTO)*
10 JANUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR







KRI Usman Harun-359 (kanan) bersama KN Pulau Dana-323 dan Pesawat Tempur F16 TNI AU melakukan peran tempur bahaya udara di Laut Natuna, Jumat (10/1/2020). KRI Usman Harun-359 bersama KRI Teuku Umar-385, KRI Sutedi Senoputra-378, dua pesawat tempur F-16 dan dua kapal Bakamla, tergabung dalam divisi 2 operasi siaga tempur laut Natuna 2020 untuk melakukan pengendalian wilayah laut, khususnya di Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif (ZEE) laut Natuna Utara. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)






Prajurit KRI Teuku Umar-385 meneropong saat operasi siaga tempur laut Natuna 2020 di Laut Natuna, Jumat (10/1/2020). KRI Usman Harun-359 bersama KRI Teuku Umar-385, KRI Sutedi Senoputra-378, dua pesawat tempur F-16 dan dua kapal Bakamla, tergabung dalam divisi 2 operasi siaga tempur laut Natuna 2020 untuk melakukan pengendalian wilayah laut, khususnya di Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif (ZEE) laut Natuna Utara. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)






KRI Usman Harun-359 terlihat dari KRI Teuku Umar-385 saat operasi siaga tempur laut Natuna 2020 di Laut Natuna, Jumat (10/1/2020). KRI Usman Harun-359 bersama KRI Teuku Umar-385, KRI Sutedi Senoputra-378, dua pesawat tempur F-16 dan dua kapal Bakamla, tergabung dalam divisi 2 operasi siaga tempur laut Natuna 2020 untuk melakukan pengendalian wilayah laut, khususnya di Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif (ZEE) laut Natuna Utara. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)






Komandan KRI Teuku Umar-385 Letkol Laut (P) Bagus Cahya Utama (kiri) memberikan komando saat operasi siaga tempur laut Natuna 2020 di Laut Natuna, Jumat (10/1/2020). KRI Usman Harun-359 bersama KRI Teuku Umar-385, KRI Sutedi Senoputra-378, dua pesawat tempur F-16 dan dua kapal Bakamla, tergabung dalam divisi 2 operasi siaga tempur laut Natuna 2020 untuk melakukan pengendalian wilayah laut, khususnya di Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif (ZEE) laut Natuna Utara. (ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

Looks like Russian made SAM is more proven to downing civillian aircraft more than ever, better to stick with western type

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> View attachment 599132
> View attachment 599133
> View attachment 599134
> View attachment 599135
> View attachment 599136
> View attachment 599137


Why no amraam?


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> Why no amraam?


Cuma variant CATM yang avaible



Nike said:


> Looks like Russian made SAM is more proven to downing civillian aircraft more than ever, better to stick with western type


That's ironic



knowing their fanboys posted this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> Cuma variant CATM yang avaible
> 
> 
> That's ironic
> View attachment 599182
> knowing their fanboys posted this


There were no Patriots in Iraq at the time. The closest batteries were in Kuwait and they were assigned to protect the assets over there.

Make no mistake, American Patriots are undoubtedly more versatile and functional than their Russian counterparts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Looks like Russian made SAM is more proven to downing civillian aircraft more than ever, better to stick with western type


They should start to develop some kind of technologies to prevent this kind of tragedy from happening again in the future, 3 civilian aircraft downed already because radar and SAM operator miss identifying them, and another one just very suspicious and over aggresive, though already doing visual contact and still shot it down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

NATIONAL
*6,000 Indonesian terrorists identified abroad, minister says*




News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta

Jakarta / Fri, January 10, 2020 / 09:01 pm

_




Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister Mahfud MD has said that over 6,000 Indonesian citizens have been identified as foreign terrorist fighters (FTFs).(tribunnews.com/Istimewa)

Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister Mahfud MD has said that over 6,000 Indonesian citizens have been identified as foreign terrorist fighters (FTFs).

“In Syria only, there are 187 [Indonesian citizens]. More than 6,000 of our citizens abroad have been identified as terrorists,” Mahfud said in Jakarta on Friday, kompas.com reported.

*“We must bring a lot of them back to Indonesia.”*

Mahfud said the government had been concerned about the FTF issue, including the challenge of bringing them back without posing threats to national security.

To enhance counterterrorism efforts, Indonesia hopes to cooperate with Japan.

Japan Counterterrorism Agency director general Shigenobu Fukumoto visited Mahfud on Friday to discuss counterterrorism measures for the two nations.

Mahfud said the cooperation would likely include deradicalization efforts.

“There are many things that we would cooperate on. There would also be a joint team established to discuss terrorism and regional security,” Mahfud said. (sau)
_
No,mr Mahfud i don't see that as a good idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fl0gger

Chestnut said:


> There were no Patriots in Iraq at the time. The closest batteries were in Kuwait and they were assigned to protect the assets over there.
> 
> Make no mistake, American Patriots are undoubtedly more versatile and functional than their Russian counterparts.


trus yg terjadi di arab saudi dgn patriot nya menghadapi scud houti bagaimana pak penjelasanya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Pretty sure the patriot able to intercept scud, but to deal with low flying drone or cruise missiles should invest more on CIWS like Skyshield ot CRAM.
imo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Nice move!
*Indonesia asks Japan to invest in Natuna islands following stand-off with China*


10 Jan 2020 03:39PM(Updated: 10 Jan 2020 03:51PM)
*Bookmark*

JAKARTA: Indonesia's President Joko Widodo on Friday (Jan 10) asked Japan to step up investment in fisheries and energy in the Natuna islands following a stand-off with China in waters near the disputed South China Sea.

Widodo made the request during a visit to Jakarta by Japanese Foreign Minister Toshimitsu Motegi, the president's office said in a statement.

Chinese coastguard and fishing vessels had entered Indonesia's exclusive economic zone several times since last month.

China has not claimed the Natuna islands themselves but says it has nearby fishing rights within a self-proclaimed Nine-Dash Line - a line on Chinese maps that it says shows its territory and waters.

The line loops far south from China and includes most of the South China Sea, but it is a claim that is not recognised internationally. Vietnam, the Philippines, Brunei, Malaysia and Taiwan have rival claims in the South China Sea.

READ: Indonesia rejects China's claims over South China Sea[/paste:font]
Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi told reporters Widodo had asked Japan to invest in fisheries, energy and tourism in Natuna.

"We also agreed to strengthen coastguard coordination," she said.







Japan's Foreign Minister Toshimitsu Motegi (C) is greeted by Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi (R) at the foreign ministry office in Jakarta on Jan 10, 2020. (Photo: AFP/BAY ISMOYO)


Indonesia had stepped up air and sea patrols in the area and summoned China's ambassador over the appearance of the ships. An Indonesian military spokesman said the vessels left the area after Widodo's trip.

*READ: Indonesia deploys fighter jets in stand-off with China*
*READ: Indonesia deploys 4 additional warships to Natuna amid standoff with Chinese vessels*
China says it is in contact with Indonesia through diplomatic channels to resolve differences and uphold stability in the region.

Motegi, speaking through a translator after a meeting with Marsudi, did not refer to China but said Japan was wary about the situation in the South China Sea.

"We shared a serious concern regarding efforts to change with force the status quo unilaterally and we confirmed continuing close collaboration," he said.

*READ: Commentary - Indonesia’s high-stakes stand-off with China in the South China Sea*
Japan last year gave Indonesia 100 billion rupiah (US$7.26 million) to build a fish market in Natuna, which will be named Tsukiji after the famous Tokyo market, media reported.

Construction of the market in Natuna, and markets on other Indonesian islands, will begin this year, Motegi said.

Source: Reuters/jt


----------



## Nike

Week end pic









Supposedly New point design for presidential helicopter, so for a while using caracal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

*KAPAL COAST GUARD CHINA KEMBALI KE NATUNA (PHOTO)*
12 JANUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR


_Kapal Coast Guard China-5302 memotong haluan KRI Usman Harun-359 pada jarak 60 yards (sekitar 55 meter) saat melaksanakan patroli mendekati kapal nelayan pukat China yang melakukan penangkapan ikan di ZEE Indonesia Utara Pulau Natuna, Sabtu (11/1/2020). (FOTO : M RISYAL HIDAYAT/ANTARA FOTO)_

_



_

_Kapal Coast Guard China-5202 dan Coast Guard China-4301 membayangi KRI Usman Harun-359 saat melaksanakan patroli mendekati kapal nelayan pukat China yang melakukan penangkapan ikan di ZEE Indonesia Utara Pulau Natuna, Sabtu (11/1/2020). (FOTO : M RISYAL HIDAYAT/ANTARA FOTO)_

_



_

_Kapal Coast Guard China-5202 dan Coast Guard China-5403 membayangi KRI Usman Harun-359 saat melaksanakan patroli mendekati kapal nelayan pukat China yang melakukan penangkapan ikan di ZEE Indonesia Utara Pulau Natuna, Sabtu (11/1/2020). (FOTO : M RISYAL HIDAYAT/ANTARA FOTO)_

_



_

_Kapal Coast Guard China-4301 membayangi KRI Usman Harun-359 saat melaksanakan patroli mendekati kapal nelayan pukat China yang melakukan penangkapan ikan di ZEE Indonesia Utara Pulau Natuna, Sabtu (11/1/2020) dini hari. Dalam patroli tersebut KRI Usman Harun-359 bersama KRI Jhon Lie-358 dan KRI Karel Satsuitubun-356 melakukan patroli dan bertemu enam kapal Coast Guard China, satu kapal pengawas perikanan China, dan 49 kapal nelayan pukat asing. (FOTO : M RISYAL HIDAYAT/ANTARA FOTO)_

_



_

_Kapal Coast Guard China-5202 membayangi KRI Usman Harun-359 saat melaksanakan patroli mendekati kapal nelayan pukat China yang melakukan penangkapan ikan di ZEE Indonesia Utara Pulau Natuna, Sabtu (11/1/2020). (FOTO : M RISYAL HIDAYAT/ANTARA FOTO)_

_



_

_Sejumlah kapal nelayan pukat China yang melakukan penangkapan ikan di ZEE Indonesia Utara Pulau Natuna, Sabtu (11/1/2020) dini hari. Dalam patroli tersebut KRI Usman Harun-359 bersama KRI Jhon Lie-358 dan KRI Karel Satsuitubun-356 melakukan patroli dan bertemu enam kapal Coast Guard China, satu kapal pengawas perikanan China, dan 49 kapal nelayan pukat asing. (FOTO : ANTARA FOTO)_

_



_

_Perwira jaga KRI Usman Harun-359 mengamati radar navigasi saat melaksanakan patroli di ZEE Indonesia Utara Pulau Natuna, Sabtu (11/1). (Foto: ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)_

_



_

_KRI Karel Satsuitubun-356 (kanan) dibayangi Kapal Coast Guard China (kiri) saat melaksanakan patroli di ZEE Indonesia Utara Pulau Natuna, Sabtu (11/1). (Foto: ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)_

_



_

_Kapal Coast Guard China membayangi KRI Usman Harun-359 saat melaksanakan patroli di ZEE Indonesia Utara Pulau Natuna, Sabtu (11/1). (Foto: ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)_

_



_

_Kapal Coast Guard China membayangi KRI Usman Harun-359 saat melaksanakan patroli di ZEE Indonesia Utara Pulau Natuna, Sabtu (11/1). (Foto: ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)_

_



_

_Kapal Coast Guard China membayangi KRI Usman Harun-359 saat melaksanakan patroli di ZEE Indonesia Utara Pulau Natuna, Sabtu (11/1). (Foto: ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)_

_



_

_Kapal Coast Guard China membayangi KRI Usman Harun-359 saat melaksanakan patroli di ZEE Indonesia Utara Pulau Natuna, Sabtu (11/1). (Foto: ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)_

_Credit :Antara_

*Well, the battle is still on.*


----------



## mandala

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216007905582841856

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> *KAPAL COAST GUARD CHINA KEMBALI KE NATUNA (PHOTO)*
> 12 JANUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> _Kapal Coast Guard China-5302 memotong haluan KRI Usman Harun-359 pada jarak 60 yards (sekitar 55 meter) saat melaksanakan patroli mendekati kapal nelayan pukat China yang melakukan penangkapan ikan di ZEE Indonesia Utara Pulau Natuna, Sabtu (11/1/2020). (FOTO : M RISYAL HIDAYAT/ANTARA FOTO)_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _Kapal Coast Guard China-5202 dan Coast Guard China-4301 membayangi KRI Usman Harun-359 saat melaksanakan patroli mendekati kapal nelayan pukat China yang melakukan penangkapan ikan di ZEE Indonesia Utara Pulau Natuna, Sabtu (11/1/2020). (FOTO : M RISYAL HIDAYAT/ANTARA FOTO)_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _Kapal Coast Guard China-5202 dan Coast Guard China-5403 membayangi KRI Usman Harun-359 saat melaksanakan patroli mendekati kapal nelayan pukat China yang melakukan penangkapan ikan di ZEE Indonesia Utara Pulau Natuna, Sabtu (11/1/2020). (FOTO : M RISYAL HIDAYAT/ANTARA FOTO)_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _Kapal Coast Guard China-4301 membayangi KRI Usman Harun-359 saat melaksanakan patroli mendekati kapal nelayan pukat China yang melakukan penangkapan ikan di ZEE Indonesia Utara Pulau Natuna, Sabtu (11/1/2020) dini hari. Dalam patroli tersebut KRI Usman Harun-359 bersama KRI Jhon Lie-358 dan KRI Karel Satsuitubun-356 melakukan patroli dan bertemu enam kapal Coast Guard China, satu kapal pengawas perikanan China, dan 49 kapal nelayan pukat asing. (FOTO : M RISYAL HIDAYAT/ANTARA FOTO)_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _Kapal Coast Guard China-5202 membayangi KRI Usman Harun-359 saat melaksanakan patroli mendekati kapal nelayan pukat China yang melakukan penangkapan ikan di ZEE Indonesia Utara Pulau Natuna, Sabtu (11/1/2020). (FOTO : M RISYAL HIDAYAT/ANTARA FOTO)_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _Sejumlah kapal nelayan pukat China yang melakukan penangkapan ikan di ZEE Indonesia Utara Pulau Natuna, Sabtu (11/1/2020) dini hari. Dalam patroli tersebut KRI Usman Harun-359 bersama KRI Jhon Lie-358 dan KRI Karel Satsuitubun-356 melakukan patroli dan bertemu enam kapal Coast Guard China, satu kapal pengawas perikanan China, dan 49 kapal nelayan pukat asing. (FOTO : ANTARA FOTO)_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _Perwira jaga KRI Usman Harun-359 mengamati radar navigasi saat melaksanakan patroli di ZEE Indonesia Utara Pulau Natuna, Sabtu (11/1). (Foto: ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _KRI Karel Satsuitubun-356 (kanan) dibayangi Kapal Coast Guard China (kiri) saat melaksanakan patroli di ZEE Indonesia Utara Pulau Natuna, Sabtu (11/1). (Foto: ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _Kapal Coast Guard China membayangi KRI Usman Harun-359 saat melaksanakan patroli di ZEE Indonesia Utara Pulau Natuna, Sabtu (11/1). (Foto: ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _Kapal Coast Guard China membayangi KRI Usman Harun-359 saat melaksanakan patroli di ZEE Indonesia Utara Pulau Natuna, Sabtu (11/1). (Foto: ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _Kapal Coast Guard China membayangi KRI Usman Harun-359 saat melaksanakan patroli di ZEE Indonesia Utara Pulau Natuna, Sabtu (11/1). (Foto: ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _Kapal Coast Guard China membayangi KRI Usman Harun-359 saat melaksanakan patroli di ZEE Indonesia Utara Pulau Natuna, Sabtu (11/1). (Foto: ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat)_
> 
> _Credit :Antara_
> 
> *Well, the battle is still on.*



Indonesia should starting to reverse engineering or license production of Oto melara 76 mm gun and Bofors 57 mm as our country will need them in very large number to fulfill our Navy and Coast guard needs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

I guess one more step closer to supply phils with our Medium Tank&additional LPD


*INDONESIA – PHILIPINA KOORDINASI UPDATE MOU LOGISTIK DAN KERJA SAMA INDUSTRI PERTAHANAN*
11 JANUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Indonesia – Philipina Koordinasi Update MoU Logistik dan Kerja Sama Industri Pertahanan (Kemhan)_

Pada Kamis (09/01/2020) pukul 16.00 WIB bertempat di Ruang VIP R. Suprapto Ditjen Pothan Kemhan, Dirjen Pothan Kemhan Prof. Dr. Ir. Bondan Tiara Sofyan, M.Si, Dirtekindhan Ditjen Pothan Kemhan Laksma TNI Sri Yanto, S.T., Direktur Asia Tenggara Kemlu Denny Abdi beserta perwakilan Dittekindhan Ditjen Pothan Kemhan, perwakilan Ditkersinhan Ditjen Strahan Kemhan, perwakilan Direktorat HPI Kemlu menerima _Courtesy Call_ Dubes Philipina di Indonesia H.E. Lee Hiong Wee beserta Atase Pertahanan Philipina di Indonesia dan Pejabat Fungsi Politik Kedubes Philipina di Indonesia.

Dilansir dari laman web _Kemhan_ (10/ 1/ 2020), dalam pertemuan ini Dirjen Pothan Kemhan menyampaikan bahwa Indonesia dan Philipina merupakan negara sahabat yang penting di kawasan Asia Tenggara serta telah lama membangun kerja sama di bidang Pertahanan dengan Indonesia.

Dirjen Pothan Kemhan juga menyampaikan maksud dan tujuan bertemu Dubes Philipina adalah untuk berkoordinasi dan berkomunikasi dengan pihak Philipina perihal _Update_ MoU Logistik dan Kerja Sama Industri Pertahanan yang saat ini masih menjadi pembahasan di pihak Philipina serta menginformasikan bahwa dalam waktu dekat delegasi Indonesia akan berkunjung ke Philipina guna membahas MoU Logistik tersebut.

Dubes Philipina membantu dan menginformasikan ke pejabat di Philipina terkait dengan keinginan dari pihak Indonesia dan berharap hubungan kerja sama serta persahabatan Indonesia-Philipina dapat terus ditingkatkan dan berkembang di masa yang akan datang.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_


----------



## Kansel

Thanks Japan

INDONESIA
*JEPANG BAKAL HIBAHKAN KAPAL PENGAWAS PERIKANAN*
12 JANUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR






_Kapal Penjaga Pantai Filipina dari Jepang (Istimewa)_

Pemerintah Jepang melalui Menteri Luar Negeri (Menlu) Motegi Toshimitsu menyampaikan komitmennya untuk mendukung prioritas Pemerintah Republik Indonesia di bidang ekonomi dan peningkatan SDM Indonesia. Komitmen tersebut disampaikan Menlu Jepang Motegi Toshimitsu dalam pertemuan ke-7 Strategic Dialogue RI-Jepang, di Jakarta, Jumat (10/1).


Dilansir dari laman _Liputan6_ (11/ 01/ 2020), Menteri Luar Negeri (Menlu) Retno Marsudi mengatakan, selain meningkatkan kerja sama investasi dan perdagangan, Menlu Jepang juga sepakat untuk mengintensifkan kerja sama pengembangan Sentra Kelautan dan Perikanan Terpadu (SKPT) di 6 pulau terluar Indonesia.

“Khusus untuk Natuna, selain industri perikanan, Jepang akan membantu hibah kapal pengawas perikanan dan jajaki pengembangan industri pariwisata,” kata Menlu seperti dikutip dari laman Setkab.go.id, Sabtu (11/1/2020).

Jepang juga berkomitmen terus memperluas investasi di Indonesia dan mendukung modernisasi industri dan keinginan Indonesia menjadi hub re-ekspor produk manufaktur Jepang di kawasan.

Menlu RI juga sambut baik ketertarikan Jepang pada pembangunan ibu kota baru. “Saya mengundang Jepang untuk mengembangkan konsep smart metropolis ibu kota baru, seperti klaster pendidikan (science city) dan kota berdimensi hutan (forest city),” kata Menlu.

Guna mendukung kampanye sawit Indonesia, lanjut Menlu, Jepang siap mengirimkan tim ahli untuk membantu meningkatkan aspek keberlanjutan (sustainability) sawit Indonesia.

Selain itu, Menlu RI juga mengundang Jepang investasi di bidang teknologi sanitari buah tropis guna mendorong peningkatan ekspor Indonesia.

Editor: (D.E.S)


----------



## Chestnut

Fl0gger said:


> trus yg terjadi di arab saudi dgn patriot nya menghadapi scud houti bagaimana pak penjelasanya


A system isn't going to have 100% interception rate. The Saudi's have managed to destroy countless of missiles launched by the Houthis at the cost of a few failed interceptions. 

https://www.wsj.com/articles/iran-a...-in-saudi-arabias-missile-defense-11561455002

The reality is that the Patriot system has a better track record than the S-300/400 series.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Thanks Japan
> 
> INDONESIA
> *JEPANG BAKAL HIBAHKAN KAPAL PENGAWAS PERIKANAN*
> 12 JANUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Kapal Penjaga Pantai Filipina dari Jepang (Istimewa)_
> 
> Pemerintah Jepang melalui Menteri Luar Negeri (Menlu) Motegi Toshimitsu menyampaikan komitmennya untuk mendukung prioritas Pemerintah Republik Indonesia di bidang ekonomi dan peningkatan SDM Indonesia. Komitmen tersebut disampaikan Menlu Jepang Motegi Toshimitsu dalam pertemuan ke-7 Strategic Dialogue RI-Jepang, di Jakarta, Jumat (10/1).
> 
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _Liputan6_ (11/ 01/ 2020), Menteri Luar Negeri (Menlu) Retno Marsudi mengatakan, selain meningkatkan kerja sama investasi dan perdagangan, Menlu Jepang juga sepakat untuk mengintensifkan kerja sama pengembangan Sentra Kelautan dan Perikanan Terpadu (SKPT) di 6 pulau terluar Indonesia.
> 
> “Khusus untuk Natuna, selain industri perikanan, Jepang akan membantu hibah kapal pengawas perikanan dan jajaki pengembangan industri pariwisata,” kata Menlu seperti dikutip dari laman Setkab.go.id, Sabtu (11/1/2020).
> 
> Jepang juga berkomitmen terus memperluas investasi di Indonesia dan mendukung modernisasi industri dan keinginan Indonesia menjadi hub re-ekspor produk manufaktur Jepang di kawasan.
> 
> Menlu RI juga sambut baik ketertarikan Jepang pada pembangunan ibu kota baru. “Saya mengundang Jepang untuk mengembangkan konsep smart metropolis ibu kota baru, seperti klaster pendidikan (science city) dan kota berdimensi hutan (forest city),” kata Menlu.
> 
> Guna mendukung kampanye sawit Indonesia, lanjut Menlu, Jepang siap mengirimkan tim ahli untuk membantu meningkatkan aspek keberlanjutan (sustainability) sawit Indonesia.
> 
> Selain itu, Menlu RI juga mengundang Jepang investasi di bidang teknologi sanitari buah tropis guna mendorong peningkatan ekspor Indonesia.
> 
> Editor: (D.E.S)


i wonder what kind of ship that they will donate to us , is our APBN really that tight that we can't even procure more KP Orca from PT.DRU ? our local industry like citra shipyard , DRU , Batamec have capability to produce 120-130 meter + patrol vessel if only our administration ask them for it (and at cheaper price ofc) .


----------



## Fl0gger

Chestnut said:


> A system isn't going to have 100% interception rate. The Saudi's have managed to destroy countless of missiles launched by the Houthis at the cost of a few failed interceptions.
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/iran-a...-in-saudi-arabias-missile-defense-11561455002
> 
> The reality is that the Patriot system has a better track record than the S-300/400 series.


ok tq


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> i wonder what kind of ship that they will donate to us , is our APBN really that tight that we can't even procure more KP Orca from PT.DRU ? our local industry like citra shipyard , DRU , Batamec have capability to produce 120-130 meter + patrol vessel if only our administration ask them for it (and at cheaper price ofc) .


IMO there's no budget left for KKP to buy brand new ship, that's make sense cause they can't even patrol due to lack of budget as complained before.


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> IMO there's no budget left for KKP to buy brand new ship, that's make sense cause they can't even patrol due to lack of budget as complained before.



Most of Orca and many KKP ships built and funded during Susilo era though....


----------



## mandala

https://katadata.co.id/infografik/2020/01/12/elang-hitam-drone-buatan-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## V3NOM12

Raduga said:


> i wonder what kind of ship that they will donate to us , is our APBN really that tight that we can't even procure more KP Orca from PT.DRU ? our local industry like citra shipyard , DRU , Batamec have capability to produce 120-130 meter + patrol vessel if only our administration ask them for it (and at cheaper price ofc) .



I think it is a short term goal for now, so we can have more time to prepare our own product. Base on the situation now we need more ships to patrol our waters


----------



## Var Dracon

mandala said:


> View attachment 599435
> 
> 
> https://katadata.co.id/infografik/2020/01/12/elang-hitam-drone-buatan-indonesia



If the LOS thingy was true, then this drone cannot be operated outside our territory without using GCS. I thought that the bulge at the front is a space for satellite antenna, enabling it to be controlled ten thousand of kilometer away, just like American drones, where the pilot is in Seattle but the drone is in Iraq.


----------



## Indos

This is taken from BPPT website and it is clear that this drone is also design to have BLOS capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Brimob on standby, at home and abroad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Dari kontributor di situs hobby militer 

Polda Riau personnel arms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

is that norinco type 97 in the first pic ?
--------------------------------------------------
*NVM , i just found out it was Ruger 10/22 Muzzelite , but how the hell our police get this kind of premium stuff ???


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia sends more warships, submarine to Natuna as China backs down*

*Key Points*

Indonesia has sent more warships and a submarine to the Natuna Islands, even as China appears to have backed down from a stand-off near the area
The movements mark Indonesia's largest military deployment into the South China Sea
The Indonesian Navy has deployed more vessels to the Natuna Islands in the South China Sea, even as Beijing appears to have backed down from a nearly two-week stand-off over disputed maritime territory in the area.

These deployments are in addition to the two Kapitan Pattimura (Parchim I) anti-submarine corvettes, KRI _Teuku Umar_ (385) and KRI _Tjiptadi_ (381), both of which have been put on heightened operational alertness at Great Natuna Island since early January 2020.

Great Natuna Island is the largest of the Natuna Islands cluster, and it lies about 100 n miles off Beijing's unilaterally proclaimed 'Nine-Dash Line' demarcation.

Indonesia has accused China Coast Guard (CCG) and government-backed fishing vessels of illegally operating within its exclusive economic zone (EEZ) around the cluster of islands between 24 and 27 December. The deployment of the corvettes and more than 600 troops since early January is in response to these alleged incursions.

The Indonesian Armed Forces information office confirmed with _Jane's_ on 10 January that additional vessels that have since joined the corvettes are the Martadinata (SIGMA 10514)-class guided-missile frigate KRI _I Gusti Ngurah Rai_ (332), the Bung Tomo-class frigates, KRI _Bung Tomo_ (357) and KRI _Usman Harun_ (359), the Ahmad Yani-class frigate KRI _Karel Satsuit Tubun_ (356), and the landing platform dock (LPD) KRI _Makassar_ (590).

Also deployed on the island is the Cakra-class diesel-electric submarine (SSK) KRI _Nanggala_ (402), and four F-16C/D fighter aircraft from the Indonesian Air Force's Aviation Squadron 16.

https://www.janes.com/article/93621...ships-submarine-to-natuna-as-china-backs-down

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> is that norinco type 97 in the first pic ?
> --------------------------------------------------
> *NVM , i just found out it was Ruger 10/22 Muzzelite , but how the hell our police get this kind of premium stuff ???



Notes, it is only in Polda Riau one of safer province in Sumatra, not one of major Provinces with major crimes or terrorist threat in Indonesia like Jakarta , West Java, Central Java, Papua, Southeast Sulawesi or East Java just imagine their secret arsenal would be like...


*Prabowo di Prancis: Kerja Sama Counter-Terorism hingga Intel*
M Iqbal, CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

13 January 2020 18:26





Foto: Menhan RI Prabowo Subianto Pererat Kerja Sama Pertahanan Indonesia Prancis untuk Perkuat Sistem Alutsista TNI dan Majukan Industri Pertahanan Nasional. (Dok.KBRI Paris)
*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia - *Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto bertemu dengan Menteri Pertahanan Prancis Florence Parly. Keduanya sepakat untuk mengembangkan kerja sama bilateral di beberapa bidang.

Prabowo didampingi Dubes RI, Asisten Khusus Menhan, Ketua KKIP, Asops KASAU dan Danseskoal TNI.

Prabowo membahas langkah untuk mempererat kerja sama pertahanan kedua negara, dan upaya memajukan industri pertahanan Indonesia.


"Saya mencatat bahwa sebagai dua mitra strategis, Indonesia-Prancis selama ini memiliki kerja sama pertahanan yang baik. Indonesia ingin terus tingkatkan kerja sama pertahanan, khususnya di bidang yang dapat perkuat alutsista TNI dan memajukan industri pertahanan Indonesia," kata Prabowo dalam siaran pers Kedubes RI untuk Prancis, Senin (13/1/2020).




Foto: Menhan RI Prabowo Subianto Pererat Kerja Sama Pertahanan Indonesia Prancis untuk Perkuat Sistem Alutsista TNI dan Majukan Industri Pertahanan Nasional. (Dok.KBRI Paris)


Dubes RI untuk Prancis, Arrmanatha Nasir menjelaskan peluang meningkatkan kerja sama pertahanan kedua negara masih terbuka lebar. Hal ini mengingat kedua negara memiliki hubungan bilateral yang baik dan kebijakan polugri yang independen.

Ia mengatakan juga dalam pertemuan yang berlangsung terbuka dan interaktif, kedua Menhan sepakat penguatan kerja sama pertahanan akan dituangkan dalam bentuk Perjanjian Kerja Sama Bidang Pertahanan atau DCA (Defense Cooperation Agreement).

PILIHAN REDAKSI

*Tenang, Prabowo Tegaskan tak ada Wajib Militer Buat Warga +62*
*Korupsi Asabri Rp10 T, Prabowo Tunggu Laporan Erick Thohir*
Untuk itu, RI-Prancis mendorong agar DCA dapat segera diselesaikan pada tahun ini sebagai framework kerja sama pertahanan kedepan. Beberapa isu yang menjadi perhatian untuk DCA termasuk kerjasama pelatihan dan pendidikan, pengembangan industri pertahanan, kerja sama dalam bidang sains dan teknologi industri pertahanan, kerja sama intelijen pertahanan, kerja sama peacekeeping operations, serta kerja sama misi kemanusiaan saat bencana, dan counter-terorism.

"Prancis sebagai negara yang memiliki industri pertahanan yang maju, dapat menjadi mitra strategis dalam upaya Indonesia memperkuat alutsista TNI serta mengekselerasi pengembangan industri pertahanan nasional. Langkah ini akan mendukung upaya menjadikan industri pertahanan nasional sebagai bagian dari global production chain. Dalam konteks inilah Menhan RI memberi perhatian khusus pada pengembangan industri pertahanan saat membahas kerja sama pertahanan kedua negara kedepan dengan Menhan Prancis," kata Arrmanatha.

Selain bertemu dengan Menhan Prancis, selama kunjungannya di Paris 11-13 Januari, Prabowo telah melakukan serangkaian pertemuan dengan perusahaan industri pertahanan di bidang pesawat tempur, kapal, radar dan sistem avionic, serta amunisi.

Dalam pertemuan tersebut, kalangan industri pertahanan Prancis diharapkan dapat bekerja sama dalam mengekselerasi kemajuan industri pertahanan Indonesia serta penguatan sistem alutsista TNI melalui transfer teknologi, peningkatan penggunaan kandungan lokal dan peningkatan kapasitas SDM.

Prabowo menegaskan Indonesia siap berkolaborasi dan bekerja sama dengan perusahaan industri Prancis agar dapat menjadikan industri pertahanan Indonesia menjadi bagian dari global production chain produk alutsista.

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...ncis-kerja-sama-counter-terorism-hingga-intel

Rafale to replace Su 35?


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Rafale to replace Su 35?


Amen to that.

*Coast Guard dan TNI AL akan Bangun Pangkalan di Natuna*

13 Januari 2020





Pulau Laut, Natuna (image : GoogleMaps)

*Tokoh Masyarakat Usul Pangkalan "Coast Guard" Natuna di Pulau Laut*

Batam (ANTARA) - Tokoh masyarakat dan pemerhati maritim Kabupaten Natuna, Kepulauan Riau, Rodial Huda mengusulkan agar pangkalan Coast Guard Indonesia ditempatkan di Pulau Laut, pulau terbesar di Natuna sebelah utara.

"Karena itu pulau besar yang lokasinya paling ujung. Supaya lebih cepat untuk melakukan pemantauan dan sebagainya, pangkalan coast guard sebaiknya di Pulau Laut," kata Rodial Huda, Kamis.

Saat ini, pangkalan AL dan AD berada di Ranai. Menurut dia, lokasi itu masih terlalu jauh untuk mencapai ZEE, bisa mencapai 70 mil. Bila pangkalan coast guard berada di Ranai, maka pergerakannya akan lambat.

Ia mengingatkan, pada masa tertib sipil saat ini, maka yang mesti ditampilkan paling depan adalah petugas sipil. Saat ini bukan masa darurat militer.

"Maka yang sipil adalah coast guard, karena berbicara keselamatan, harus mengawal aktivitas nelayan, ekonomi dan kapal dagang," kata pria yang pernah menjadi kapten kapal internasional itu.

Ia mengakui, saat ini Indonesia belum memiliki coast guard. Namun, secara hukum, yang paling mendekati coast guard adalah Kesatuan Penjagaan Laut dan Pantai (KPLP). Semestinya seluruh kapal patroli disatukan menjadi coast guard.

"Kapal coast guard adalah kapal keselamatan dan keamanan maritim , tidak untuk perang tapi penegakan hukum," tuturnya.

Meski sipil, biasanya kapal juga dilengkapi senjata, tapi bukan untuk menghancurkan, melainkan hanya untuk memberhentikan dan memperingatkan saja. (AntaraNews)

*Prabowo Akan Dirikan Pangkalan Militer di Natuna*

Bisnis.com, JAKARTA - Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto mengatakan pihaknya bakal membangun sejumlah pangkalan militer. Beberapa di antaranya berada di Natuna, Kepulauan Riau, dan di wilayah Timur Indonesia.

"Tidak hanya di Natuna, kami mau bikin pangkalan di Indonesia timur dan beberapa tempat," katanya di Kompleks Istana Kepresidenan, Jakarta, Kamis, (9/1/2020).

Namun, ia enggan membeberkan di mana saja lokasi pastinya. "Ada di beberapa tempat strategis di seluruh Indonesia. Masak saya paparkan pertahanan untuk kalian semua," ujarnya.

Wacana pembangunan pangkalan militer di Natuna muncul seiring masuknya kapal ikan dan kapal penjaga pantai milik China. Pemerintah telah melayangkan nota protes ke China karena dianggap melanggar kedaulatan Indonesia.

Prabowo menyatakan jika soal kedaulatan, maka tidak ada kata tawar-menawar. Namun, di sisi lain ia meminta hal ini tidak diungkit-ungkit terus.


"Kami katakan kedaulatan harga mati. Tapi kita jangan panas-panasin, ya. Jadi kalau wilayah teritorial itu kedaulatan itu 12 mil, lebih dari itu adalah ZEE (Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif)," ujar dia. (Kabar24)

Meanwhile on the other hands.
INDONESIA
*PEMBANGUNAN PANGKALAN TNI AL DI NATUNA DINILAI TIDAK TEPAT*
13 JANUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR





_Natuna (Kumparan)_

Eks Ketua Badan Intelejen Strategis (Kabais) TNI Laksamana Muda (Purn) Soleman B Ponto mengkritik wacana pembentukan pangkalan TNI Angkatan Laut (AL) di perairan Natuna, Kepulauan Riau. Zona ekonomi eksklusif (ZEE) di Natuna bukan ladang pertempuran.

“Ini untuk apa? Untuk penegakan kedaulatan atau hukum? Apa karena ini (kapal Tiongkok) kita siap bertempur? Harusnya gara-gara itu kita siap mempersiapkan ekonomi,” kata Soleman B Ponto, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Medcom _(13/ 1/ 2020).

Soleman mengatakan ZEE diatur di dalam Konvensi Perserikatan Bangsa-Bangsa tentang Hukum Laut (UNCLOS) 1982. Indonesia mempunyai hak mengeksplorasi, mengekploitasi, dan konservasi di perairan ZEE Natuna.

Menurut dia, pembuatan pangkalan militer di Natuna bertolak belakang dengan fungsi perairan ZEE di Natuna. ZEE hanya menyangkut soal kewenangan di bidang ekonomi.

“Kenapa kita enggak siapkan kapal ikan kita? Penuhi ZEE dengan kapal ikan agar kapal dari Tiongkok enggak masuk,” ujar Soleman.

Pemerintah, kata dia, harusnya mendorong nelayan Tanah Air bisa mencari ikan di Laut Natuna. Pembuatan pangkalan militer dinilai salah langkah.

“Nelayan kita itu hanya berani memancing di perairan selatan Jawa, di antara Pulau Kalimantan, dan Jawa. Di ZEE Natuna ombaknya tinggi, seharusnya pemerintah memikirkan cara agar nelayan Indonesia bisa mencari ikan di Natuna,” tutur Soleman.

Dia juga meminta ada pihak yang memantau nelayan yang mencari ikan di ZEE. Salah satunya, kata Soleman, dengan memaksimalkan Undang-Undang (UU) Nomor 17 Tahun 2008 tentang Pelayaran yang memungkinkan pembuatan kapal penjaga laut dan pantai.

“Di situ sudah diatur semua kegiatan yang masuk dalam ZEE agar kapal tidak tenggelam dan membuat pencemaran. Yang jaga seharusnya penjaga laut dan pantai, namun saat ini belum dibentuk,” ucap Soleman.

Soleman menekankan pemerintah harus mulai memikirkan mengadakan penjaga laut dan pantai usai pergesekan antara Indonesia-Tiongkok di Natuna. Pemerintah tidak boleh gegabah.






_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> Notes, it is only in Polda Riau one of safer province in Sumatra, not one of major Provinces with major crimes or terrorist threat in Indonesia like Jakarta , West Java, Central Java, Papua, Southeast Sulawesi or East Java just imagine their secret arsenal would be like...
> 
> 
> *Prabowo di Prancis: Kerja Sama Counter-Terorism hingga Intel*
> M Iqbal, CNBC Indonesia
> NEWS
> 
> 13 January 2020 18:26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Menhan RI Prabowo Subianto Pererat Kerja Sama Pertahanan Indonesia Prancis untuk Perkuat Sistem Alutsista TNI dan Majukan Industri Pertahanan Nasional. (Dok.KBRI Paris)
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia - *Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto bertemu dengan Menteri Pertahanan Prancis Florence Parly. Keduanya sepakat untuk mengembangkan kerja sama bilateral di beberapa bidang.
> 
> Prabowo didampingi Dubes RI, Asisten Khusus Menhan, Ketua KKIP, Asops KASAU dan Danseskoal TNI.
> 
> Prabowo membahas langkah untuk mempererat kerja sama pertahanan kedua negara, dan upaya memajukan industri pertahanan Indonesia.
> 
> 
> "Saya mencatat bahwa sebagai dua mitra strategis, Indonesia-Prancis selama ini memiliki kerja sama pertahanan yang baik. Indonesia ingin terus tingkatkan kerja sama pertahanan, khususnya di bidang yang dapat perkuat alutsista TNI dan memajukan industri pertahanan Indonesia," kata Prabowo dalam siaran pers Kedubes RI untuk Prancis, Senin (13/1/2020).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Menhan RI Prabowo Subianto Pererat Kerja Sama Pertahanan Indonesia Prancis untuk Perkuat Sistem Alutsista TNI dan Majukan Industri Pertahanan Nasional. (Dok.KBRI Paris)
> 
> 
> Dubes RI untuk Prancis, Arrmanatha Nasir menjelaskan peluang meningkatkan kerja sama pertahanan kedua negara masih terbuka lebar. Hal ini mengingat kedua negara memiliki hubungan bilateral yang baik dan kebijakan polugri yang independen.
> 
> Ia mengatakan juga dalam pertemuan yang berlangsung terbuka dan interaktif, kedua Menhan sepakat penguatan kerja sama pertahanan akan dituangkan dalam bentuk Perjanjian Kerja Sama Bidang Pertahanan atau DCA (Defense Cooperation Agreement).
> 
> PILIHAN REDAKSI
> 
> *Tenang, Prabowo Tegaskan tak ada Wajib Militer Buat Warga +62*
> *Korupsi Asabri Rp10 T, Prabowo Tunggu Laporan Erick Thohir*
> Untuk itu, RI-Prancis mendorong agar DCA dapat segera diselesaikan pada tahun ini sebagai framework kerja sama pertahanan kedepan. Beberapa isu yang menjadi perhatian untuk DCA termasuk kerjasama pelatihan dan pendidikan, pengembangan industri pertahanan, kerja sama dalam bidang sains dan teknologi industri pertahanan, kerja sama intelijen pertahanan, kerja sama peacekeeping operations, serta kerja sama misi kemanusiaan saat bencana, dan counter-terorism.
> 
> "Prancis sebagai negara yang memiliki industri pertahanan yang maju, dapat menjadi mitra strategis dalam upaya Indonesia memperkuat alutsista TNI serta mengekselerasi pengembangan industri pertahanan nasional. Langkah ini akan mendukung upaya menjadikan industri pertahanan nasional sebagai bagian dari global production chain. Dalam konteks inilah Menhan RI memberi perhatian khusus pada pengembangan industri pertahanan saat membahas kerja sama pertahanan kedua negara kedepan dengan Menhan Prancis," kata Arrmanatha.
> 
> Selain bertemu dengan Menhan Prancis, selama kunjungannya di Paris 11-13 Januari, Prabowo telah melakukan serangkaian pertemuan dengan perusahaan industri pertahanan di bidang pesawat tempur, kapal, radar dan sistem avionic, serta amunisi.
> 
> Dalam pertemuan tersebut, kalangan industri pertahanan Prancis diharapkan dapat bekerja sama dalam mengekselerasi kemajuan industri pertahanan Indonesia serta penguatan sistem alutsista TNI melalui transfer teknologi, peningkatan penggunaan kandungan lokal dan peningkatan kapasitas SDM.
> 
> Prabowo menegaskan Indonesia siap berkolaborasi dan bekerja sama dengan perusahaan industri Prancis agar dapat menjadikan industri pertahanan Indonesia menjadi bagian dari global production chain produk alutsista.
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...ncis-kerja-sama-counter-terorism-hingga-intel
> 
> Rafale to replace Su 35?


That means put new species to our fighter arsenal. Something that I don't think our air force dare to do.
But I do think that will be a much better choice than su35. And our future KFX will use European missile, so I'll definitely choose Rafale.


----------



## HellFireIndo

F-16V is better choice overall than Su-35 or Rafale

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> That means put new species to our fighter arsenal. Something that I don't think our air force dare to do.
> But I do think that will be a much better choice than su35. And our future KFX will use European missile, so I'll definitely choose Rafale.



French can give us expertise to build new fighter from scratch with proper prices surely, they too had engines which can be licensed to production and many top notch defense industry we can take part as chain supplier for their spare parts supplier.

Btw, although our Rehab and Return To Combat program not as extensive and sophisticated as US DoD have but it still a working program and need more support 

*Peserta Rehabilitasi Diharapkan dapat Kembali Bertugas Sebagai Combatan*
Kamis, 9 Januari 2020




Jakarta – Peserta Rehabilitasi Terpadu _Return to Duty (RTD)_ dan Rehabilitasi Medik Paripurna _Return to Combat (RTC)_ akan mendapatkan kesempatan mempelajari satu keterampilan dari 15 jurusan yang ada. Sedangkan peserta RTC diharapkan dapat kembali ke kesatuan dengan pemulihan fisik yang optimal sehingga dapat kembali bertugas sebagai combatan.

Demikian diungkapkan Kepala Pusat Rehabilitasi (Kapusrehab) Kemhan Brigjen TNI dr. Asrofi S. Surachman, SpBP-RE (K), MARS saat membuka Rehabilitasi Terpadu _RTD_ Angkatan XLV dan Rehabilitasi Medik Paripurna _RTC_ Angkatan I gelombang I TA. 2020 di Pusrehab Jakarta, Kamis (9/1).




Kapusrehab mengungkapkan bahwa Rehab Terpadu RTD merupakan rehabilitasi vokasional yang dipadukan dengan rehab medik, rehab sosial dengan sarana rumah sakit serta dukungan administrasi. Sedangkan rehab medik paripurna RTC adalah kegiatan mengembalikan semangat dan kemampuan fisik penyandang disabilitas personel TNI untuk kembali bertempur. Dengan cara psikoterapi intensif dan rehab medik komprehensif paripurna.

Lebih lanjut Kapusrehab mengatakan selama diasramakan di Pusrehab, 110 peserta akan terus dipantau kesehatan dan kesegaran jasmaninya dan akan dilakukan tes kesegaran jasmani dengan standar khusus kesegaran jasmani bagi penyandang disabilitas.



Sehingga diharapkan para peserta akan mempunyai nilai kesemaptaan jasmani yang dapat dipakai untuk persyaratan kenaikan pangkat, pendidikan maupun menduduki jabatan tertentu.

Kapusrehab berharap standardisasi tes kesemaptaan jasmani bagi penyandang disabilitas personel TNI dan PNS Kemhan yang berbentuk petunjuk dan pelaksanaan (juklak) Kapusrehab dapat menjadi Permenhan yang dipakai di seluruh Indonesia.

Setelah upacara pembukaan, acara dilanjutkan dengan pengenalan jurusan oleh Kabid Rehabsos tentang minat dan bakat yang akan diikuti selama program dan pelatihan vokasional di Pusrehab. Para peserta akan dinilai berdasarkan hasil tes kesehatan, jiwa dan psikologi dengan tujuan untuk memberikan gambaran kepada peserta yang disesuaikan pada kondisi peserta program. (ERA/SSI)

https://www.kemhan.go.id/2020/01/09...-dapat-kembali-bertugas-sebagai-combatan.html


----------



## san.geuk

any plan to denmark for mod?


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Brimob on standby, at home and abroad
> 
> View attachment 599586
> View attachment 599588
> View attachment 599589
> View attachment 599590
> View attachment 599591
> View attachment 599592
> View attachment 599593
> View attachment 599594


What pistol they use, likely a sig or another pistol?


Nike said:


> Dari kontributor di situs hobby militer
> 
> Polda Riau personnel arms
> 
> View attachment 599618
> View attachment 599619
> View attachment 599620
> View attachment 599621
> View attachment 599622
> View attachment 599623


AK 47 jadoel masih ada mantap


Raduga said:


> is that norinco type 97 in the first pic ?
> --------------------------------------------------
> *NVM , i just found out it was Ruger 10/22 Muzzelite , but how the hell our police get this kind of premium stuff ???


Usually police in well developed city or (kota yg maju) have good weapon. Here in tangsel police patrol armed with sig sauer ar mcx.

Police is small city or regency in central java sometimes carry m1 carbine



Nike said:


> Rafale to replace Su 35?


ToT exocet MICA or mistrale maybe good hehehe


----------



## Kansel

san.geuk said:


> any plan to denmark for mod?


Same question here, I don't see any Denmark delegation visited us or indonesia delegation visited Denmark since new MoD got elected.


----------



## Jatosint

Kansel said:


> Amen to that.
> 
> *Coast Guard dan TNI AL akan Bangun Pangkalan di Natuna*
> 
> 13 Januari 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulau Laut, Natuna (image : GoogleMaps)
> 
> *Tokoh Masyarakat Usul Pangkalan "Coast Guard" Natuna di Pulau Laut*
> 
> Batam (ANTARA) - Tokoh masyarakat dan pemerhati maritim Kabupaten Natuna, Kepulauan Riau, Rodial Huda mengusulkan agar pangkalan Coast Guard Indonesia ditempatkan di Pulau Laut, pulau terbesar di Natuna sebelah utara.
> 
> "Karena itu pulau besar yang lokasinya paling ujung. Supaya lebih cepat untuk melakukan pemantauan dan sebagainya, pangkalan coast guard sebaiknya di Pulau Laut," kata Rodial Huda, Kamis.
> 
> Saat ini, pangkalan AL dan AD berada di Ranai. Menurut dia, lokasi itu masih terlalu jauh untuk mencapai ZEE, bisa mencapai 70 mil. Bila pangkalan coast guard berada di Ranai, maka pergerakannya akan lambat.
> 
> Ia mengingatkan, pada masa tertib sipil saat ini, maka yang mesti ditampilkan paling depan adalah petugas sipil. Saat ini bukan masa darurat militer.
> 
> "Maka yang sipil adalah coast guard, karena berbicara keselamatan, harus mengawal aktivitas nelayan, ekonomi dan kapal dagang," kata pria yang pernah menjadi kapten kapal internasional itu.
> 
> Ia mengakui, saat ini Indonesia belum memiliki coast guard. Namun, secara hukum, yang paling mendekati coast guard adalah Kesatuan Penjagaan Laut dan Pantai (KPLP). Semestinya seluruh kapal patroli disatukan menjadi coast guard.
> 
> "Kapal coast guard adalah kapal keselamatan dan keamanan maritim , tidak untuk perang tapi penegakan hukum," tuturnya.
> 
> Meski sipil, biasanya kapal juga dilengkapi senjata, tapi bukan untuk menghancurkan, melainkan hanya untuk memberhentikan dan memperingatkan saja. (AntaraNews)
> 
> *Prabowo Akan Dirikan Pangkalan Militer di Natuna*
> 
> Bisnis.com, JAKARTA - Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto mengatakan pihaknya bakal membangun sejumlah pangkalan militer. Beberapa di antaranya berada di Natuna, Kepulauan Riau, dan di wilayah Timur Indonesia.
> 
> "Tidak hanya di Natuna, kami mau bikin pangkalan di Indonesia timur dan beberapa tempat," katanya di Kompleks Istana Kepresidenan, Jakarta, Kamis, (9/1/2020).
> 
> Namun, ia enggan membeberkan di mana saja lokasi pastinya. "Ada di beberapa tempat strategis di seluruh Indonesia. Masak saya paparkan pertahanan untuk kalian semua," ujarnya.
> 
> Wacana pembangunan pangkalan militer di Natuna muncul seiring masuknya kapal ikan dan kapal penjaga pantai milik China. Pemerintah telah melayangkan nota protes ke China karena dianggap melanggar kedaulatan Indonesia.
> 
> Prabowo menyatakan jika soal kedaulatan, maka tidak ada kata tawar-menawar. Namun, di sisi lain ia meminta hal ini tidak diungkit-ungkit terus.
> 
> 
> "Kami katakan kedaulatan harga mati. Tapi kita jangan panas-panasin, ya. Jadi kalau wilayah teritorial itu kedaulatan itu 12 mil, lebih dari itu adalah ZEE (Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif)," ujar dia. (Kabar24)
> 
> Meanwhile on the other hands.
> INDONESIA
> *PEMBANGUNAN PANGKALAN TNI AL DI NATUNA DINILAI TIDAK TEPAT*
> 13 JANUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Natuna (Kumparan)_
> 
> Eks Ketua Badan Intelejen Strategis (Kabais) TNI Laksamana Muda (Purn) Soleman B Ponto mengkritik wacana pembentukan pangkalan TNI Angkatan Laut (AL) di perairan Natuna, Kepulauan Riau. Zona ekonomi eksklusif (ZEE) di Natuna bukan ladang pertempuran.
> 
> “Ini untuk apa? Untuk penegakan kedaulatan atau hukum? Apa karena ini (kapal Tiongkok) kita siap bertempur? Harusnya gara-gara itu kita siap mempersiapkan ekonomi,” kata Soleman B Ponto, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Medcom _(13/ 1/ 2020).
> 
> Soleman mengatakan ZEE diatur di dalam Konvensi Perserikatan Bangsa-Bangsa tentang Hukum Laut (UNCLOS) 1982. Indonesia mempunyai hak mengeksplorasi, mengekploitasi, dan konservasi di perairan ZEE Natuna.
> 
> Menurut dia, pembuatan pangkalan militer di Natuna bertolak belakang dengan fungsi perairan ZEE di Natuna. ZEE hanya menyangkut soal kewenangan di bidang ekonomi.
> 
> “Kenapa kita enggak siapkan kapal ikan kita? Penuhi ZEE dengan kapal ikan agar kapal dari Tiongkok enggak masuk,” ujar Soleman.
> 
> Pemerintah, kata dia, harusnya mendorong nelayan Tanah Air bisa mencari ikan di Laut Natuna. Pembuatan pangkalan militer dinilai salah langkah.
> 
> “Nelayan kita itu hanya berani memancing di perairan selatan Jawa, di antara Pulau Kalimantan, dan Jawa. Di ZEE Natuna ombaknya tinggi, seharusnya pemerintah memikirkan cara agar nelayan Indonesia bisa mencari ikan di Natuna,” tutur Soleman.
> 
> Dia juga meminta ada pihak yang memantau nelayan yang mencari ikan di ZEE. Salah satunya, kata Soleman, dengan memaksimalkan Undang-Undang (UU) Nomor 17 Tahun 2008 tentang Pelayaran yang memungkinkan pembuatan kapal penjaga laut dan pantai.
> 
> “Di situ sudah diatur semua kegiatan yang masuk dalam ZEE agar kapal tidak tenggelam dan membuat pencemaran. Yang jaga seharusnya penjaga laut dan pantai, namun saat ini belum dibentuk,” ucap Soleman.
> 
> Soleman menekankan pemerintah harus mulai memikirkan mengadakan penjaga laut dan pantai usai pergesekan antara Indonesia-Tiongkok di Natuna. Pemerintah tidak boleh gegabah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)_



Loh kan pembuatan Pangkalan Militer di pulau-pulau terluar udah jalan dari tahun-tahun sebelumnya, lagian AL kita juga masih punya penegakkan hukum di laut apalagi Bakamla juga masih sangat terbatas jumlah kapal dan personilnya


----------



## Zane_K

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Some T-50 TNI AU Aircraft will be intended for Aerobatic uses.*
> January 8, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-50 aircraft with the color scheme of the Air Force aerobatics team the Blue Eagles (all photos: Chosun)
> 
> Chosun site on January 3 2013, includes the latest photos of the T-50 Air Force that has completed assembly. Further aircraft will enter the flight test / flight test before being handed over to the Indonesian government.
> 
> Indonesia has signed a contract worth 400 million USD in 2011 for the procurement of an air squadron or *16 T-50 aircraft*. Schedule delivery of the aircraft is expected in the year 2013.
> 
> 
> *Aircraft T-50 Golden Eagle aircraft will replace the Hawk Mk-53 as an advanced jet fighter trainer aircraft *. Squadron 15 Iswahjudi, Madison, East Java. When 2013 arrive the Hawk Mk-53 aircraft that was made by the British BAe will be retired. the aircraft have been used for 32 years in the Air Force, the aircraft was imported in 1981.
> 
> Air Squadron (Skadud) 15 is a Tactical Fighter squadron, having previously flown Hawk Mk-53 trainer aircraft, it also has the ability to perform ground attack. Previous Hawk Mk-53 was placed in Skadik 103 Wing Pendidik/Wing Education (Wingdik) 1 Lanud Adisucipto, Jogjakarta. Skadik 103 had relocates to Lanud (Airbase) Iswahjudi although the organization through to the air base Adi Sucipto, but in 1999 until now Hawk Mk-53 is stationed in 15 Air Combat Tactical Squadron whom the plane is now being stored inside Lanud Iswahjudi, Madiun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The surprise of the color display aircraft KAI T-50 made in Korea was designated as the color scheme of an Aerobatic aircraft. Blue-yellow color that is applied to aircraft T-50 is synonymous with the color scheme Aerobatic Team "Blue Eagle" that were popular in the 1990's.*
> 
> *Blue Eagle aerobatics team was formed in 1995, with six F-16 aircraft from Air Squadron 3 madiun to mark mark the 50th anniversary of the Indonesian Armed Forces. "Blue Eagle" `even appearing at the Singapore Airshow in 1996 before it was dissolved in 2000.*
> 
> Hawk Mk-53 and even the Air Force Aerobatic Team has participated in "Jupiter Blue" team formed after the "Blue Eagle", the new team operated a a mix of aircraft: three Hawk Mk-53, one Hawk Mk-109, and two F- 16. Unfortunately an accident involving two aircraft Hawk Mk-53 in 2002 caused the Aerobatic Team to be disbanded.
> 
> In the plane home country of South Korea, aircraft T-50 Golden Eagle is also used for special aerobatic squadron, based at 239 Wonju Gangwon province which uses T-50 aircraft for aerobatics team "Black Eagle". Teams with aircraft color black-yellow-white began using the T-50 aircraft since August 2009, before the aircraft that was used by the team was the Cessna A-37B Dragonfly. "Black Eagle" with the T-50 aircraft had several appearances abroad, including participating in Waddington International Air Show and the Royal International Air Tattoo 2012.
> 
> DEFENSE STUDIES: Sebagian Pesawat T-50 TNI AU Diperuntukkan Sebagai Aerobatic
> 
> 
> * Indonesia to launch a three-digit rocket in 2013*
> 
> Fri, December 28 2012 08:37 |
> 
> "Next year, we will conduct static and dynamic tests on a three-digit rocket," said Goenawan Wybiesana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian test rudal balistik berpandu laser.mp4 - YouTube
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia is planning to launch a three-digit rocket, with a range of 100km to 900km, to strengthen its artillery system. Indonesia is planning to launch the rocket next year.
> 
> "Next year, we will conduct static and dynamic tests on a three-digit rocket," said Goenawan Wybiesana, who works as an assistant to the deputy minister for research and technology - strategic, scientific and technological research productivity, on Thursday.
> 
> In the initial stages, he said, the focus will be on the development of 10 to 20 units of a 350mm-caliber ballistic rocket, with a range of 100 kilometres, which will be followed by the development of bigger calibre rockets and guided rockets.
> 
> The ministry of research and technology, which is a part of a rocket consortium, will fund (Rp10 to Rp15 billion) the project in 2013.
> 
> Other members of the consortium include PT Pindad, PT Dahana, PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Lapan, BPPT, LIPI, ITB, UGM and ITS.
> 
> Goenawan said the development of rocket technology is dependent on material technology, control-system technology, explosives and propulsion technology, and mechanical electronic technology.
> 
> He said the national rocket programme had begun in 2005, involving various institutions. These institutions had come up with an initial design and a prototype in 2010.
> 
> In 2011, he said the rocket consortium had launched a freeze prototype 1 (R Han 122), purchased by the ministry of defence. It was mass-produced, and it was a part of the `1,000 rockets' programme.
> 
> "Initially, R Han 122 had a 122 mm calibre and a range of 15 kilometres. In 2011, the range of R Han 122 had been stepped up to 25 kilometres. In 2012, its calibre had been increased to 200mm and its range had been increased to 35 kilometres," he said.
> 
> Before the launch of the rocket programme for defence purposes, the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (Lapan) had mastered rocket technology for the purpose of launching satellites.(*)
> 
> Editor: Heru
> 
> COPYRIGHT © 2012
> 
> Antara News : Indonesia to launch a three-digit rocket in 2013
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-far-east/227820-indonesia-launch-three-digit-rocket-2013-a.html


Really detailed in-depth post...thank you


----------



## Nike

Daya radar utama opv design

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Daya radar utama opv design


looks great , but my choice still go to the either PT.PAL or Tesco Indomaritim design though , the front bow of PT.DRU OPV is kinda strange looking , looks like it was based on LST / Trawler , that's radar looks like a new 4D AESA radar , Thales NS50 , probably a little insight of specification requirements from TNI ??


----------



## Nike

*Prabowo Temui Menhan Prancis Incar Teknologi Alutsista*
CNN Indonesia
Selasa, 14/01/2020 11:55
Bagikan :




Manhan RI Prabowo Subianto saat bertemu Menhan Prancis Florence Parly. (Dok. Kedutaan Besar RI untuk Prancis)




Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto menyatakan berminat menggandeng perusahaan industri pertahanan Prancis untuk memajukan alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) Indonesia.

Hal itu disampaikan Prabowo saat mengunjungi beberapa perusahaan industri pertahanan Prancis di Paris pada Senin (13/1). Beberapa perusahaan yang dikunjungi Prabowo antara lain terdiri dari perusahaan pesawat tempur, kapal, radar, sistem avionic, hingga perusahaan amunisi.

Menurut Prabowo, Prancis yang merupakan mitra strategis Indonesia memiliki industri pertahanan yang maju.
*Lihat juga:*
China Sambut Kedatangan Prabowo dengan Upacara Militer
"Prancis dapat menjadi mitra strategis dalam membantu Indonesia memperkuat alutsista TNI serta mengekselerasi pengembangan industri pertahanan nasional. Langkah ini akan mendukung upaya menjadikan industri pertahanan nasional sebagai bagian dari global production chain," kata Prabowo melalui pernyataan yang dirilis Kedutaan Besar RI di Paris.


Selain mengunjungi beberapa perusahaan industri pertahanan, Prabowo turut bertemu Menhan Prancis Florence Parly. Dalam pertemuan itu, Prabowo dan Parly sepakat memperkuat kerja sama pertahanan Indonesia-Prancis demi memajukan industri pertahanan Indonesia.

Kedua menteri sepakat menuangkan penguatan kerja sama pertahanan dalam bentuk Perjanjian Kerja Sama Bidang Pertahanan (DCA).

Prabowo mencatat selama 70 tahun hubungan bilateral berlangsung, kerja sama pertahanan RI-Prancis berjalan sangat baik. Menurut dia, peluang memperkuat kerja sama pertahanan di antara kedua negara masih terbuka lebar dan layak dimanfaatkan sebaik mungkin.

Prabowo dan Parly sepakat bahwa DCA dapat diselesaikan pada 2020 ini sebagai rangka kekerja sama pertahanan RI-Prancis di masa depan.
*Lihat juga:*
Erdogan Terima Kunjungan Prabowo di Kompleks Presiden
Beberapa isu yang menjadi perhatian DCA yakni kerja sama pelatihan dan pendidikan, pengembangan industri pertahanan, kerja sama bidang sains dan teknologi industri pertahanan, kerja sama intelijen, _peace keeping operations_, kemanusiaan, dan pemberantasan terorisme.

Pada tahun 2017, kedua negara juga telah menyepakati Letter of Intent (LoI) untuk peningkatan kerja sama pertahanan, termasuk kerja sama kelautan dan keamanan maritim. 
*Lihat juga:*
Menhan AS dan Prabowo Sepakat Latihan Bersama Pasukan Khusus
Pada tahun 2013, Indonesia dan Prancis juga telah memiliki forum Dialog Pertahanan Indonesia-Prancis (Indonesia-France Defense Dialogue/IFDD) yang diselenggarakan setiap tahun. Melalui Dialog tersebut, fokus area kerja sama dan pembahasan meliputi bidang seperti pelatihan dan pendidikan, saling kunjung, dan pemberantasan terorisme. *(rds/dea)*




Bagikan :
prabowo prabowo subianto menhan prabowo prancis alutsista





ARTIKEL TERKAIT
*FOTO: Buruh Prancis Masih Mogok Tolak Skema Pensiun*
Internasional3 hari yang lalu
*Skandal Korupsi Nicolas Sarkozy Disidangkan Oktober Mendatang*
Internasional4 hari yang lalu
Kilas Internasional
*Rusia Klaim Lebih Unggul dari AS hingga Jet Tempur Iran Jatuh*
Internasional2 minggu yang lalu




*21 Jemaat Gereja Prancis Keracunan Karbon Monoksida saat Misa*
Internasional2 minggu yang lalu
BACA JUGA

Erick Thohir Bakal Temui Prabowo dan Mahfud MD Bahas Asabri


Pangkalan TNI Bakal Dibangun di Natuna dan Indonesia Timur


Prabowo: Tak Ada Wajib Militer, Tapi Sistem Komponen Cadangan


Prabowo soal Kapal China di Natuna: Jangan Dipanas-panasin




Lihat Versi Desktop
NasionalTeknologiInternasionalHiburanEkonomiGaya HidupOlahragaDownload Apps
© 2020 Trans Media, CNN name, logo and all associated elements (R) and © 2020 Cable News Network, Inc. A Time Warner Company. All rights reserved. CNN and the CNN logo are registered marks of Cable News Network, Inc., displayed with permission.

Tentang Kami | Redaksi | Pedoman Media Siber | Disclaimer

https://m.cnnindonesia.com/internas...emui-menhan-prancis-incar-teknologi-alutsista

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia, France to ink defense cooperation deal this year*
_The Jakarta Post / Tue, January 14, 2020 / 03:11 pm_

Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto held a bilateral meeting with his French counterpart Florence Parly on Monday, as the two countries aim to strike a defense cooperation deal this year.

Prabowo visited Parly at the French Ministry of Defense in Paris on Monday during which the two ministers discussed steps to strengthen bilateral defense ties and efforts to help advance the Indonesia's defense industry.

"As two strategic partners, Indonesia and France have good defense cooperation. Indonesia wants to continue to enhance defense cooperation, especially in areas that can improve the TNI's [the Indonesian Military] equipment and advance the Indonesian defense industry," Prabowo said at the meeting, as quoted from a press statement shared by Indonesian embassy in Paris.

Indonesia's Ambassador to France Arrmanatha Nasir said there were plenty of opportunities to increase defense cooperation because the two nations enjoyed good bilateral relations and each had an independent foreign policy.

During Monday's meeting, according to Arrmanatha, the two ministers agreed to strengthen their defense cooperation into a Defense Cooperation Agreement (DCA), which is expected to be reached this year and serve as a framework for future defense cooperation.

The DCA will cover cooperation in training and education, defense industry development, science and defense technology, intelligence cooperation and counterterrorism, as well as collaborations in peacekeeping operations and humanitarian missions during disasters, he said.

In 2017, the two countries signed a letter of intent to increase defense cooperation including maritime security and maritime cooperation.

Since 2013, Indonesia and France have hosted an annual Indonesia-France Defense Dialogue (IFDD), where the two countries discuss training and education, as well as counterterrorism cooperation.

"As a country with an advanced defense industry, France can be a strategic partner in Indonesia's efforts to modernize its weaponry defense system and accelerate the development of our national defense industry. This will support efforts to make the national defense industry a part of the 'global production chain',” Arrmanatha said. “In this context, our defense minister placed special attention on the development of the defense industry when discussing defense cooperation.”

In Paris, Prabowo also held meetings with defense companies that produce ammunition, fighter jets, vessels, radars and avionics systems, with Prabowo expressing hope the French defense industry could help Indonesia to improve its defense capacity through technology transfers.

Prabowo's visit to France was the first high-level meeting this year, with the two countries celebrating 70 years of diplomatic relations. (dis)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...o-ink-defense-cooperation-deal-this-year.html

.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mejikuhibiu

katarabhumi said:


> *Indonesia, France to ink defense cooperation deal this year*
> _The Jakarta Post / Tue, January 14, 2020 / 03:11 pm_
> 
> Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto held a bilateral meeting with his French counterpart Florence Parly on Monday, as the two countries aim to strike a defense cooperation deal this year.
> 
> Prabowo visited Parly at the French Ministry of Defense in Paris on Monday during which the two ministers discussed steps to strengthen bilateral defense ties and efforts to help advance the Indonesia's defense industry.
> 
> "As two strategic partners, Indonesia and France have good defense cooperation. Indonesia wants to continue to enhance defense cooperation, especially in areas that can improve the TNI's [the Indonesian Military] equipment and advance the Indonesian defense industry," Prabowo said at the meeting, as quoted from a press statement shared by Indonesian embassy in Paris.
> 
> Indonesia's Ambassador to France Arrmanatha Nasir said there were plenty of opportunities to increase defense cooperation because the two nations enjoyed good bilateral relations and each had an independent foreign policy.
> 
> During Monday's meeting, according to Arrmanatha, the two ministers agreed to strengthen their defense cooperation into a Defense Cooperation Agreement (DCA), which is expected to be reached this year and serve as a framework for future defense cooperation.
> 
> The DCA will cover cooperation in training and education, defense industry development, science and defense technology, intelligence cooperation and counterterrorism, as well as collaborations in peacekeeping operations and humanitarian missions during disasters, he said.
> 
> In 2017, the two countries signed a letter of intent to increase defense cooperation including maritime security and maritime cooperation.
> 
> Since 2013, Indonesia and France have hosted an annual Indonesia-France Defense Dialogue (IFDD), where the two countries discuss training and education, as well as counterterrorism cooperation.
> 
> "As a country with an advanced defense industry, France can be a strategic partner in Indonesia's efforts to modernize its weaponry defense system and accelerate the development of our national defense industry. This will support efforts to make the national defense industry a part of the 'global production chain',” Arrmanatha said. “In this context, our defense minister placed special attention on the development of the defense industry when discussing defense cooperation.”
> 
> In Paris, Prabowo also held meetings with defense companies that produce ammunition, fighter jets, vessels, radars and avionics systems, with Prabowo expressing hope the French defense industry could help Indonesia to improve its defense capacity through technology transfers.
> 
> Prabowo's visit to France was the first high-level meeting this year, with the two countries celebrating 70 years of diplomatic relations. (dis)
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...o-ink-defense-cooperation-deal-this-year.html
> 
> .


Fremm,la fayette,rafale,exocet,meteor,mica,scorpene.. which one that france will give us tot


----------



## MacanJawa

mejikuhibiu said:


> Fremm,la fayette,rafale,exocet,meteor,mica,scorpene.. which one that france will give us tot


Kayak punya uang aja


----------



## Kansel

mejikuhibiu said:


> Fremm,la fayette,rafale,exocet,meteor,mica,scorpene.. which one that france will give us tot


Be realistic pls,we have changbogos and the next sign of our submarine procurement will be U214 series.

Kalo beli fremm cuma dapet 1 unit loh,mau? Anggaran nya cuma US$ 720 m buat pengadaan heavy frigate.

Rafale boleh aja kalo su 35 batal tapi kalo pengadaannya cuma buat 1 skad nanggung loh toh sukhoi series soon diganti sama IFX.

To the point jangan mimpi basah dulu gann

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

katarabhumi said:


> fighter jets, vessels, radars and avionics systems,


Kagak realis : Rafale, horizon class, more french radar etc etc :v
Super realistist : adding more mistral (best manpad and useb by all branch)
Semi realsitist : adding some exocet and training

Btw we have palm oil problem with EU and frence so how we can buy their weapon kwkwkkw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

mejikuhibiu said:


> Fremm,la fayette,rafale,exocet,meteor,mica,scorpene.. which one that france will give us tot


Hopefully missile and aerospace technology.


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*KEMENHAN MINTA DPR NAIKKAN ANGGARANNYA*
14 JANUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC 2 KOMENTAR
Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) meminta DPR menaikkan anggarannya untuk melengkapi alutsista. Anggaran Rp131,2 triliun pada 2020 dinilai belum cukup.

“Pak Menhan berusaha agar DPR bisa terus menaikkan anggaran, khusus belanja alutsista,” kata juru bicara Prabowo, Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Medcom_ (14/ 1/ 2020).

Prabowo akan fokus mempertebal pertahanan Indonesia. Eks Komandan Jenderal Komando Pasukan Khusus (Kopassus) itu ingin memodernisasi dan mengadakan alutsista teranyar.

“Terutama kapal-kapal perang dan kapal selam, termasuk kapal penjaga pantai dilengkapi persenjatan yang baik dan layak,” ungkap Dahnil.

Dahnil mengatakan belanja alutsista terbagi untuk Trimatra TNI. Namun, persentase untuk alutsista lebih kecil dibandingkan belanja pegawai.

Dahnil tak memerinci besaran maupun persentase alokasi anggaran Kemenhan. Dia menjelaskan anggaran Rp 131,2 triliun belum bisa mewujudkan target penyegaran alutsista.

Prabowo sempat membeberkan alokasi anggaran Kemenhan. Ketua Umum Partai Gerindra itu menyebut 70 persen anggaran habis untuk operasional dan gaji karyawan. Sisanya anggaran untuk alutsista.

Namun, terang dia, anggaran untuk alutsista itu terlalu minim dibandingkan negara lain di Asia Tenggara. “Kucuran dana lebih besar diharapkan agar alat pertahanan dan keamanan Indonesia lebih maju dan memilki daya saing,” kata Prabowo, Jakarta, Selasa, 3 Desember 2019.

_Photo: KRI Teuku Umar – 385 dalam Operasi Siaga Tempur Laut Natuna 2020 di Pelabuhan Pangkalan TNI AL Ranai. (03/ 01/ 2020). (Antara)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_





INDONESIA
*KORSEL: PENJUALAN KAPAL SELAM KE INDONESIA TIDAK HANYA JUAL BELI*
14 JANUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC 2 KOMENTAR
Korea Selatan (Korsel) menyatakan, penjualan kapal selam buatan mereka ke Indonsia tidak hanya berhenti pada proses jual beli. Tapi, di dalamnya terdapat juga proses transfer teknologi.

Dilansir dari laman _Sindonews_ (14/ 1/ 2020), Duta Besar Korsel untuk Indonesia, Kim Chang-beom menuturkan, dalam perjanjian kapal selam itu, Korsel juga akan membantu Indonesia untuk mengembangkan dan merakit kapal selam sendiri.

“Kami telah mengirimkan kapal selam ke Indonesia. Ini bukan hanya sekedar pembelian peralatan militer, tapi juga untuk membantu Indonesia dalam mengembangkan dan membuat kapal selam,” ucap Chang-beom pada Selasa (14/1/2020).

“Kapal selam yang sudah kami kirim, sebagian dirakit di Surabaya oleh PT. PAL. Kontrak berikutnya adalah untuk pembelian tiga kapal selam lainnya dari Korsel. Kontrak ini hanya tinggal ditandantangani,” sambungnya.

Proyek KF-X/ IF-X

*Dia lalu menyinggung mengenai proyek KFX/IFX, yakni proyek pengembangan jet tempur generasi terbaru Korsel dan Indonesia. Dia berharap proyek ini dapat segera kembali berjalan.*

“Dari sisi Indonesia ada PTDI, dari Korsel KAI untuk merancang dan membangun jet tempur generasi terbaru untuk Angkatan Udara kedua negara. Dengan adanya pergantian seluruh kabinet pemerintahan Indonesia, ada penundaan dalam kelanjutan program ini,” ucapnya.

“Oleh karena itu, Menteri Pertahanan kami melakukan kunjungan ke Jakarta pada Desember tahun lalu. Kami sedang menanti kunjungan Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto ke Korsel untuk bertemu Menteri Pertahanan kami dan membuka jalan bagi percepatan proyek KFX/IFX,” tukasnya.

_Photo: Jum’at, 3 Januari 2019, kapal selam Alugoro bersandar di dermaga Pelabuhan Tanjung Wangi. (PT PAL)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> INDONESIA
> *KORSEL: PENJUALAN KAPAL SELAM KE INDONESIA TIDAK HANYA JUAL BELI*
> 14 JANUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC 2 KOMENTAR
> Korea Selatan (Korsel) menyatakan, penjualan kapal selam buatan mereka ke Indonsia tidak hanya berhenti pada proses jual beli. Tapi, di dalamnya terdapat juga proses transfer teknologi.
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _Sindonews_ (14/ 1/ 2020), Duta Besar Korsel untuk Indonesia, Kim Chang-beom menuturkan, dalam perjanjian kapal selam itu, Korsel juga akan membantu Indonesia untuk mengembangkan dan merakit kapal selam sendiri.
> 
> “Kami telah mengirimkan kapal selam ke Indonesia. Ini bukan hanya sekedar pembelian peralatan militer, tapi juga untuk membantu Indonesia dalam mengembangkan dan membuat kapal selam,” ucap Chang-beom pada Selasa (14/1/2020).
> 
> “Kapal selam yang sudah kami kirim, sebagian dirakit di Surabaya oleh PT. PAL. Kontrak berikutnya adalah untuk pembelian tiga kapal selam lainnya dari Korsel. Kontrak ini hanya tinggal ditandantangani,” sambungnya.
> 
> Proyek KF-X/ IF-X
> 
> *Dia lalu menyinggung mengenai proyek KFX/IFX, yakni proyek pengembangan jet tempur generasi terbaru Korsel dan Indonesia. Dia berharap proyek ini dapat segera kembali berjalan.*
> 
> “Dari sisi Indonesia ada PTDI, dari Korsel KAI untuk merancang dan membangun jet tempur generasi terbaru untuk Angkatan Udara kedua negara. Dengan adanya pergantian seluruh kabinet pemerintahan Indonesia, ada penundaan dalam kelanjutan program ini,” ucapnya.
> 
> “Oleh karena itu, Menteri Pertahanan kami melakukan kunjungan ke Jakarta pada Desember tahun lalu. Kami sedang menanti kunjungan Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto ke Korsel untuk bertemu Menteri Pertahanan kami dan membuka jalan bagi percepatan proyek KFX/IFX,” tukasnya.
> 
> _Photo: Jum’at, 3 Januari 2019, kapal selam Alugoro bersandar di dermaga Pelabuhan Tanjung Wangi. (PT PAL)_
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)_


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> View attachment 599911


did we get the full production capabilty and permission/license of Chang Bogo in the 6th submarine ??? 
as for the TKMS and Naval Group , i would rather avoid naval group for submarine procurement (australia was also thinking to abandoned contract with naval group for their new Attack Class) , U214 or maybe U216 if they got some spare money , the Korean would also offer their new DSME 2000 or KSS-II , KSS-III if prabowo manage to visit them there .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

MacanJawa said:


> Kayak punya uang aja


Duit sih ada... niat buat ngeluarin duit ada ga


----------



## Jatosint

Raduga said:


> did we get the full production capabilty and permission/license of Chang Bogo in the 6th submarine ???
> as for the TKMS and Naval Group , i would rather avoid naval group for submarine procurement (australia was also thinking to abandoned contract with naval group for their new Attack Class) , U214 or maybe U216 if they got some spare money , the Korean would also offer their new DSME 2000 or KSS-II , KSS-III if prabowo manage to visit them there .



Agree

Kalau memang U214 ya pilih Korsel biar kerjasama PAL-DSME semakin erat

Anyway, itu fasilitas pembuatan Kasel PAL bisa nge-handle U214 atau Kasel lain yg 2000+ ton?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

LunarSteam said:


> Agree
> 
> Kalau memang U214 ya pilih Korsel biar kerjasama PAL-DSME semakin erat
> 
> Anyway, itu fasilitas pembuatan Kasel PAL bisa nge-handle U214 atau Kasel lain yg 2000+ ton?


bisa , bahkan kalau gak salah dimensi galangan kasel kita jauh lebih besar dibanding golcuk nya turki .



mejikuhibiu said:


> Duit sih ada... niat buat ngeluarin duit ada ga


cadangan devisa lagi gede gede nya lho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kejora

Kansel said:


> INDONESIA
> *KEMENHAN MINTA DPR NAIKKAN ANGGARANNYA*


Prabowo visited China in December, China Coast Guard started intruding into our EEZ in January and now Kemenhan got pretext to demand higher military budget. I usually not into conspiracy theory but it sure looks like an interesting coincidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## umigami

umigami said:


> View attachment 599911





Raduga said:


> did we get the full production capabilty and permission/license of Chang Bogo in the 6th submarine ???
> as for the TKMS and Naval Group , i would rather avoid naval group for submarine procurement (australia was also thinking to abandoned contract with naval group for their new Attack Class) , U214 or maybe U216 if they got some spare money , the Korean would also offer their new DSME 2000 or KSS-II , KSS-III if prabowo manage to visit them there .


Btw, one of my relatives who is sailor of one of our fregate goes to turkey today. 
Kebetulan juga Prabowo datangin TKMS.
TKMS, German, turkey, pelaut bagian permesinan...?? Hmmm?

I hope we'll get some major alutsista contract shortly.


----------



## mandala

*Indonesia’s modernization efforts spur big increase in defense spending*

Tom Abke January 14, 2020 
Tom Abke

Indonesia’s defense spending is expected to rise nearly 20% in 2020 from the previous year, bringing it to about 5% of total government spending. The increase is attributed in part to the modernization of the country’s Armed Forces, the improved well-being of its military personnel and greater indigenization of the country’s defense industry.

A key part of Indonesia’s defense modernization is an upgrade of critical weapons systems, Indonesian Minister of Defence Prabowo Subianto, pictured, told reporters in Jakarta on December 3, 2019.

“Our defense budget is the lowest compared to our neighbors in Southeast Asia. It has yet to reach 1% of our GDP [gross domestic product],” said Subianto, a retired general. He added that some other countries in the region spend between 2% and 3% of GDP on defense and that a significant rise is necessary for the country’s sovereignty and security.

Jakarta’s state budget for 2020 allocates U.S. $9.26 billion for defense, up 19.8% from 2019, according to the Indonesian Ministry of Finance.

The Ministry of Defence outlined proposals for multibillion-dollar investments that include fighter aircraft, transport aircraft, tanks, air defense systems and surface fighters, reported _IHS Jane’s Defence_.

Lockheed Martin F-16V Block 70/72 Fighting Falcon Multirole Combat Aircraft is the costliest acquisition in the government’s defense priorities for 2020-2024. Two squadrons, totaling 32 planes, will cost an estimated U.S. $2 billion. Indonesia’s Navy is projected to acquire a variant of Denmark’s Iver Huitfeldt-class frigate as part of its U.S. $720 million frigate acquisition program. A pair of hydrographic survey ships — also suitable for submarine rescues — have been approved for U.S. $143 million. The Army’s procurement plans include the acquisition of up to 10 Boeing CH-47F Chinook heavy-lift transport helicopters, which are useful in humanitarian assistance and disaster relief missions.

Indonesian President Joko Widodo announced a defense spending goal of 1.5% of Indonesia’s GDP by 2019 during his first presidential campaign in 2014, analyst Daniel Darling wrote in an August 2019 report for Forecast International, a defense research group.

“Achieving the 1.5 percent of GDP benchmark is in line with Indonesia’s larger military reform goal of creating a force-of-scale capable of meeting the minimum response required to deal with a variety of strategic threats by 2024,” Darling stated. The military reforms involve recruiting, retaining, housing, equipping and training a force that is able to deploy the minimal assets necessary to conduct counterinsurgency operations, international peacekeeping missions and disaster relief operations, as well as offshore and exclusive economic zone protection.

Beijing’s claims to areas of the South China Sea that overlap with Indonesia’s territorial waters is one strategic challenge Jakarta faces, Darling added.

Moreover, indigenous defense industry growth is a priority going forward for the next five to 10 years, explained Indonesian Deputy Minister of Defense Sakti Wahyu Trenggono in a November 29, 2019, media roundtable.

“It is certain that we want the production capacity and capability of the local defense industry to be maximized for the absorption of the defense budget,” he said.

https://ipdefenseforum.com/indonesias-modernization-efforts-spur-big-increase-in-defense-spending/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

https://www.damen.com/en/news/2020/...ected_for_construction_german_mks180_frigates

that is the new germany mks 180 , 10.000 ton heavy frigate/destroyer , DAMEN win the tender to build the ship , and that's oddly look alike the Damen Omega 6000 which they offer to us .


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> https://www.damen.com/en/news/2020/...ected_for_construction_german_mks180_frigates
> 
> that is the new germany mks 180 , 10.000 ton heavy frigate/destroyer , DAMEN win the tender to build the ship , and that's oddly look alike the Damen Omega 6000 which they offer to us .


10.000 ton? Wow, No way they will classify that beast as a heavy frigate tho

*The Natuna Sea Incident: How Indonesia Is Managing Its Bilateral Relationship With China*


Indonesia’s pragmatic, even-handed approach to the recent Natuna Sea incident shows how China’s rise can be managed.

By Jefferson Ng
January 15, 2020




President Jokowi inspects KRI Usman Harun 359 and KRI Karel Satsuit Tubun 356 at Lampa Strait Navy Base on Wednesday, January 8, 2020.

Credit: BPMI
fishermen were repelled by a Chinese coast guard vessel even though they were in Indonesian waters.

Enjoying this article? Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.

The chief’s video was covered by online media on December 29, 2019, 6 days after a video of Vietnamese fishing vessels illegally fishing in Indonesia’s EEZ went viral on social media, with Indonesians tagging their leaders’ official Twitter accounts. On December 30, Bakamla confirmed that it had repelled Chinese ships on December 19, but they re-entered Indonesia’s EEZ on the 24th.

Indonesia’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs strongly voiced its opposition to China’s illegal fishing operations through two protests on December 30, 2019 and January 2, 2020. The government asserted that China had violated its EEZ, pointing out that Indonesia’s EEZ was established by international law through UNCLOS. The ministry added that China should respect the implementation of UNCLOS and rejected China’s nine-dash line in the South China Sea.

This strong diplomatic response was coupled with a restrained maritime response. On January 3, a high-level ministerial meeting chaired by the Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal, and Security Affairs, Mahfud M.D., made the decision to avoid confrontation or arrest Chinese fishermen. Bakamla, as a civil maritime institution, took the lead, with naval warships supporting from the background.

bilateral incidents in 2016, where a warning shot from the Indonesian navy led to the injury of a Chinese sailor, having learned from experience the government prioritized peaceful diplomacy in handling the Natuna conflict. Responding vigorously yet proportionately was key to the resolution of this incident.

Managing Domestic Public Opinion

At the same time, the government responded strongly in its public statements and engagement with its domestic audience in order to show that it can respond firmly against China. At the same time, some Indonesians have publicly criticized ministers who sought to downplay the issue. Experts had criticized Minister of Defence Prabowo Subianto as too soft for identifying China as a friendly nation and directly relating the current government’s need for Chinese investment.

To address domestic criticism and signal its strong determination to safeguard its sovereign rights, the government responded by announcing plans to send fishermen from West Java to assert Indonesia’s exclusive right to the North Natuna Sea. As a symbolic gesture, President Jokowi also took the opportunity to board the KRI _Usman Harun_ at the Lampa Strait Naval Base.

SUBSCRIBE NEWSLETTER
Key officials also took the opportunity to disseminate the government’s position through online media. For instance, the head of Bakamla, A. Taufiqoerrochman, and Mahfud M.D. appeared on Narasi TV (founded by a former journalist, Najwa Shihab) to explain the government’s position.

To address domestic concerns that Indonesia had become too dependent on Chinese investments, Luhut Panjaitan, the coordinating minister for maritime affairs and investment, Jokowi’s point man for foreign investments, reaffirmed that Indonesia would not trade its sovereignty for investments.

A Wary Indonesia Takes Further Precautions

Enjoying this article? Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.

Through a combination of peaceful diplomacy and domestic engagement, Indonesia was able to manage the Natuna issue without significant domestic or international controversy. Its national interests in the North Natuna Sea were protected without jeopardizing its burgeoning economic relations with China, nor poisoning domestic opinion of Chinese investments.

To avoid the recurrence of future incidents, we assess that Indonesia, already wary of China, will take further precautions to safeguard its national interests. Jakarta is already attempting to diversify support for maritime territorial sovereignty. Indonesia intends to work with Japan to further develop a fisheries facility and obtain technical support for Indonesia’s coast guard, demonstrating their common interest in maintaining the regional status quo.

At the same time, Indonesia will seek to diversify sources of foreign investments to reduce its exposure to China. Although Indonesia’s private debt to China tripled between 2014 to 2018 to $16.1 billion, this figure remains low compared to its long-term investors, Singapore and Japan. It is now seeking more investments from the UAE, Japan, and the United States.

ADVERTISEMENT

Lenin once said, “Probe with bayonets: if you find mush, push. If you find steel, you withdraw.” Both a combination of domestic public opinion and Indonesia’s middle power complex will drive it to be firm yet flexible with China. The bottom line is that its engagement with China must be on its own terms.

_Jefferson Ng is a Senior Analyst, Indonesia Programme, at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies (RSIS), Nanyang Technological University, Singapore

_
https://thediplomat.com/2020/01/the...naging-its-bilateral-relationship-with-china/


----------



## mandala

*Indonesia increases 2020 defence budget to nearly USD10 billion*

*Jon Grevatt* - Jane's Defence Industry
15 January 2020

The Indonesian government has approved an increase in the proposed defence budget for 2020, taking the allocation to IDR131.2 trillion (USD9.6 billion).

The new figure amounts to a year-on-year increase of 20% and a rise of IDR3.8 trillion over the originally proposed 2020 defence allocation of IDR127.4 trillion.

The approved defence budget was confirmed in a document recently published by the Ministry of Finance, outlining state expenditure for 2020. According to the document, the defence budget amounts to nearly 8% of government spending for the year.

Although not confirmed by the government, the increase to the proposed allocation is likely directed at supporting procurement objectives.

https://www.janes.com/article/93705/indonesia-increases-2020-defence-budget-to-nearly-usd10-billion

*Indonesian Navy requests anti-submarine, surface kits for five more Panthers*

*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
15 January 2020

*Key Points*

The Indonesian Navy has submitted requests to equip five more Panther helicopters with anti-submarine, surface warfare capabilities
The service has thus far received 10 of the 11 helicopters it ordered in 2014
The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia: TNI-AL) has submitted a formal request to refit five more of its Airbus Helicopters AS 565MBe Panther helicopters with initial anti-submarine and anti-surface capabilities.

The request has been submitted by the TNI-AL’s office of planning and budget allocation to the country’s Ministry of Defence for consideration.

According to a copy of the request that has been forwarded to _Jane’s_ , the service is requesting IDR384 million (USD30,000) to upgrade two airframes with anti-submarine warfare (ASW) fittings and IDR216 million to install anti-surface equipment on three helicopters.

https://www.janes.com/article/93706...submarine-surface-kits-for-five-more-panthers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> https://www.damen.com/en/news/2020/...ected_for_construction_german_mks180_frigates
> 
> that is the new germany mks 180 , 10.000 ton heavy frigate/destroyer , DAMEN win the tender to build the ship , and that's oddly look alike the Damen Omega 6000 which they offer to us .


as silly and as unrealistic it might sound now, but the navy should make a road map and efforts towards the purchase of 8000+ tons warship (as well as other strategic weapons) in the future. if we want to have a voice in the future geopolitics of asia pacific.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> 10.000 ton? Wow, No way they will classify that beast as a heavy frigate tho
> 
> *The Natuna Sea Incident: How Indonesia Is Managing Its Bilateral Relationship With China*
> 
> 
> Indonesia’s pragmatic, even-handed approach to the recent Natuna Sea incident shows how China’s rise can be managed.
> 
> By Jefferson Ng
> January 15, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Jokowi inspects KRI Usman Harun 359 and KRI Karel Satsuit Tubun 356 at Lampa Strait Navy Base on Wednesday, January 8, 2020.
> 
> Credit: BPMI
> fishermen were repelled by a Chinese coast guard vessel even though they were in Indonesian waters.
> 
> Enjoying this article? Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
> 
> The chief’s video was covered by online media on December 29, 2019, 6 days after a video of Vietnamese fishing vessels illegally fishing in Indonesia’s EEZ went viral on social media, with Indonesians tagging their leaders’ official Twitter accounts. On December 30, Bakamla confirmed that it had repelled Chinese ships on December 19, but they re-entered Indonesia’s EEZ on the 24th.
> 
> Indonesia’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs strongly voiced its opposition to China’s illegal fishing operations through two protests on December 30, 2019 and January 2, 2020. The government asserted that China had violated its EEZ, pointing out that Indonesia’s EEZ was established by international law through UNCLOS. The ministry added that China should respect the implementation of UNCLOS and rejected China’s nine-dash line in the South China Sea.
> 
> This strong diplomatic response was coupled with a restrained maritime response. On January 3, a high-level ministerial meeting chaired by the Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal, and Security Affairs, Mahfud M.D., made the decision to avoid confrontation or arrest Chinese fishermen. Bakamla, as a civil maritime institution, took the lead, with naval warships supporting from the background.
> 
> bilateral incidents in 2016, where a warning shot from the Indonesian navy led to the injury of a Chinese sailor, having learned from experience the government prioritized peaceful diplomacy in handling the Natuna conflict. Responding vigorously yet proportionately was key to the resolution of this incident.
> 
> Managing Domestic Public Opinion
> 
> At the same time, the government responded strongly in its public statements and engagement with its domestic audience in order to show that it can respond firmly against China. At the same time, some Indonesians have publicly criticized ministers who sought to downplay the issue. Experts had criticized Minister of Defence Prabowo Subianto as too soft for identifying China as a friendly nation and directly relating the current government’s need for Chinese investment.
> 
> To address domestic criticism and signal its strong determination to safeguard its sovereign rights, the government responded by announcing plans to send fishermen from West Java to assert Indonesia’s exclusive right to the North Natuna Sea. As a symbolic gesture, President Jokowi also took the opportunity to board the KRI _Usman Harun_ at the Lampa Strait Naval Base.
> 
> SUBSCRIBE NEWSLETTER
> Key officials also took the opportunity to disseminate the government’s position through online media. For instance, the head of Bakamla, A. Taufiqoerrochman, and Mahfud M.D. appeared on Narasi TV (founded by a former journalist, Najwa Shihab) to explain the government’s position.
> 
> To address domestic concerns that Indonesia had become too dependent on Chinese investments, Luhut Panjaitan, the coordinating minister for maritime affairs and investment, Jokowi’s point man for foreign investments, reaffirmed that Indonesia would not trade its sovereignty for investments.
> 
> A Wary Indonesia Takes Further Precautions
> 
> Enjoying this article? Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
> 
> Through a combination of peaceful diplomacy and domestic engagement, Indonesia was able to manage the Natuna issue without significant domestic or international controversy. Its national interests in the North Natuna Sea were protected without jeopardizing its burgeoning economic relations with China, nor poisoning domestic opinion of Chinese investments.
> 
> To avoid the recurrence of future incidents, we assess that Indonesia, already wary of China, will take further precautions to safeguard its national interests. Jakarta is already attempting to diversify support for maritime territorial sovereignty. Indonesia intends to work with Japan to further develop a fisheries facility and obtain technical support for Indonesia’s coast guard, demonstrating their common interest in maintaining the regional status quo.
> 
> At the same time, Indonesia will seek to diversify sources of foreign investments to reduce its exposure to China. Although Indonesia’s private debt to China tripled between 2014 to 2018 to $16.1 billion, this figure remains low compared to its long-term investors, Singapore and Japan. It is now seeking more investments from the UAE, Japan, and the United States.
> 
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> Lenin once said, “Probe with bayonets: if you find mush, push. If you find steel, you withdraw.” Both a combination of domestic public opinion and Indonesia’s middle power complex will drive it to be firm yet flexible with China. The bottom line is that its engagement with China must be on its own terms.
> 
> _Jefferson Ng is a Senior Analyst, Indonesia Programme, at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies (RSIS), Nanyang Technological University, Singapore
> 
> _
> https://thediplomat.com/2020/01/the...naging-its-bilateral-relationship-with-china/


Frigate is just the European word for Destroyer. The capabilities of the Iver-Huidtfelt, De Zeven Provincien, and Sachsen class would put them in the destroyer category within American naval doctrine.



striver44 said:


> as silly and as unrealistic it might sound now, but the navy should make a road map and efforts towards the purchase of 8000+ tons warship (as well as other strategic weapons) in the future. if we want to have a voice in the future geopolitics of asia pacific.


I agree, however doing something like that would likely result in a few hulls that are FFBNW and as such would simply be nothing more than toothless tigers. 

Rather I'd propose we expand the corvette and frigate fleet significantly and fit them with advanced weapons and sensors whilst simultaneously expanding the AShW capabilities of the Navy and Air Force. The fact that we are an archipelago nation makes it easy for us to conduct hit and run tactics against other surface adversaries as the shallow and narrow waters would limit ship movements of huge battle groups and submarines.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

Chestnut said:


> Frigate is just the European word for Destroyer. The capabilities of the Iver-Huidtfelt, De Zeven Provincien, and Sachsen class would put them in the destroyer category within American naval doctrine.
> 
> 
> I agree, however doing something like that would likely result in a few hulls that are FFBNW and as such would simply be nothing more than toothless tigers.
> 
> Rather I'd propose we expand the corvette and frigate fleet significantly and fit them with advanced weapons and sensors whilst simultaneously expanding the AShW capabilities of the Navy and Air Force. The fact that we are an archipelago nation makes it easy for us to conduct hit and run tactics against other surface adversaries as the shallow and narrow waters would limit ship movements of huge battle groups and submarines.



The current trend with increasing budget will likely make it possible to do so with full armament capability. anyway the government had intent to procure ocean going ships, imho its not only about the numbers of hull,Indonesian vessels lack the punch mostly, we should at the very least aim for a heavy frigate with minimum 64 vls. the task for increasing the numbers of vessels should go to the coast guard. while Navy focuses on real warfighting capability. just my opinion tho.


----------



## Chestnut

striver44 said:


> The current trend with increasing budget will likely make it possible to do so with full armament capability. anyway the government had intent to procure ocean going ships, imho its not only about the numbers of hull,Indonesian vessels lack the punch mostly, we should at the very least aim for a heavy frigate with minimum 64 vls. the task for increasing the numbers of vessels should go to the coast guard. while Navy focuses on real warfighting capability. just my opinion tho.


The problem with that is because our country is so vast we would need far more than 4 to actually make a difference in a peer-2-peer conflict. And even then, there are only certain places that a 10,000 ton vessel can operate as some places are either to shallow whereas corvettes and frigates would have a field day by peeking out behind an island, shoot an Exocet or preferably an NSM, and quickly retreat.

If anything, I'd rather we compromise by getting something similar to an enlarged Littoral Combat Ship such as the enlarged Freedom class being pursued by Saudi Arabia. Their small size and sizeable weapon loadout/AEGIS sensors would outperform most vessels in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217470326629470209

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217457043931463681


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Navy requests anti-submarine, surface kits for five more Panthers*

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - Jane's Navy International
15 January 2020

*Key Points*

• The Indonesian Navy has submitted requests to equip five more Panther helicopters with anti-submarine, surface warfare capabilities
• The service has thus far received 10 of the 11 helicopters it ordered in 2014

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia: TNI-AL) has submitted a formal request to refit five more of its Airbus Helicopters AS 565MBe Panther helicopters with initial anti-submarine and anti-surface capabilities.

The request has been submitted by the TNI-AL’s office of planning and budget allocation to the country’s Ministry of Defence for consideration.

According to a copy of the request that has been forwarded to Jane’s , the service is requesting IDR384 million (USD30,000) to upgrade two airframes with anti-submarine warfare (ASW) fittings and IDR216 million to install anti-surface equipment on three helicopters.


https://www.janes.com/article/93706/indones...e-more-panthers


----------



## Bennedict

Chestnut said:


> I agree, however doing something like that would likely result in a few hulls that are FFBNW and as such would simply be nothing more than toothless tigers.
> 
> Rather I'd propose we expand the corvette and frigate fleet significantly and fit them with advanced weapons and sensors whilst simultaneously expanding the AShW capabilities of the Navy and Air Force. The fact that we are an archipelago nation makes it easy for us to conduct hit and run tactics against other surface adversaries as the shallow and narrow waters would limit ship movements of huge battle groups and submarines.


Agree, we need to mass produce the 90m OPVs by PT DRU/Tesco/PAL to replace the Parchims. Since it's a homegrown design and locally manufactured, the hull cost would be much cheaper thus more money can be spent on weapons and sensors. CMIIW


----------



## Nike

Btw, i still cant fathom why the government cant use the Lion Air crash case and Boeing Max crisis to blackmailling , pushing, extorted or whatever terms you call it against US government and Boeing for them give more concession to us either in economy, technology or defense sector 

https://www.businessinsider.com/boe...alled-lion-air-idiots-training-request-2020-1


This jokes is actually cant be allowed anymore


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Btw, i still cant fathom why the government cant use the Lion Air crash case and Boeing Max crisis to blackmailling , pushing, extorted or whatever terms you call it against US government and Boeing for them give more concession to us either in economy, technology or defense sector
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/boe...alled-lion-air-idiots-training-request-2020-1
> 
> 
> This jokes is actually cant be allowed anymore


Because IMO that card is not playable, blackmailing them to get something in exchange of purchasing their MAX plane? I don't think public would like to fly using MAX again, I think it will take years to get the public trust, its too risky for the airline.
Even from the released Boeing internal message, some employees won't let their family to fly on MAX.
Blackmailing Boeing by threatening not to buy their other jet? Our airliners need them tho.
Maybe Lion Air can blackmail Boeing because Boeing employee called Lion Air stupid. Hm....
We already threatening EU (Airbus), because of the palm oil discrimination, though we are not saying it clearly.



Chestnut said:


> The problem with that is because our country is so vast we would need far more than 4 to actually make a difference in a peer-2-peer conflict.


Then that should be the goal, a decent number of this big ship.



Chestnut said:


> And even then, there are only certain places that a 10,000 ton vessel can operate as some places are either to shallow whereas corvettes and frigates would have a field day by peeking out behind an island, shoot an Exocet or preferably an NSM, and quickly retreat.


Implying that naval combat will only happen in our own water.

Our water area is so big, and its not only banda shelf we also have the pacific ocean front, indian ocean front north natuna front and our eastern waters which are quite deep.
We should face the enemy on the high seas, not waiting them to get close to our shores. We should venture to the north natuna sea rather than waiting and hiding between natuna island chain. Should face the enemy from south directly rather than waiting and hiding around lombok strait, bali strait, alas strait, alor strait etc, or waiting around chain of island there, we need to patrol and hunt enemy submarines too.

Having assets that can do hit and run tactic are good, but why limit our capabilities to only that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Chestnut said:


> The problem with that is because our country is so vast we would need far more than 4 to actually make a difference in a peer-2-peer conflict. And even then, there are only certain places that a 10,000 ton vessel can operate as some places are either to shallow whereas corvettes and frigates would have a field day by peeking out behind an island, shoot an Exocet or preferably an NSM, and quickly retreat.
> 
> If anything, I'd rather we compromise by getting something similar to an enlarged Littoral Combat Ship such as the enlarged Freedom class being pursued by Saudi Arabia. Their small size and sizeable weapon loadout/AEGIS sensors would outperform most vessels in the region.


4 large ships accompanied by lesser vessels is already enough for inter-south east asian level conflict. if we're talking china, then even if we have a dozen of those than it'll make no difference.
to confront china one need to exploit the collective might of countries involved in SCS, china's navy might be big. but it also face huge competition from the even larger US navy, and the quite large JMSDF, and from smaller navies such as ROC navy,Vietnam's navy etc.
I don't think china will want to add another foe to that list.at least not now. but yeah if a 10000 tons frigate is too big then we must find lesser vessels but make it sure that it had enough punch, we're talking at least 48-64 Vls. the task of patrolling the huge Indonesian waters could be tasked with OPV's and the coast guard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

*Why Indonesia keeps sending mixed signals on the Natuna sea dispute with China
Januari 13, 2020 3.55pm WIB




Indonesian President Joko Widodo (central) visiting a military base in the Natuna islands, near the South China Sea, Indonesia, January 8, 2020. 
*
Indonesia has been sending mixed signals in responding to China’s breach of its exclusive economic zone around the Natuna Islands, near the South China Sea.

The Natuna sea is within 200 nautical miles (370 kilometres) of Indonesia’s coastline, making it part of Indonesia’s Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ).

Since December 19, 2019, Chinese fishing vessels have trespassed into the waters around the Natuna Islands, violating Indonesia’s sovereignty as regulated by the 1982’s United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea.

Despite telling China to back out of its waters by deploying four warships and bolstering its air-force presence in the disputed area, Indonesia has also downplayed the issue.

Indonesia’s defence minister Prabowo Subianto had a relaxed response to China’s breach saying “China is a friendly nation”. Coordinating maritime affairs and investment minister Luhut Pandjaitan echoed Prabowo, saying Indonesia and China should not quarrel “over something that does not need to be an issue”.

This is not the first time China entered Indonesia’s territory around the Natuna Islands. Back in 2016, Indonesia also had to ratchet up defence around the islands after an incursion of Chinese fishing armada and coast guard vessels into its EEZ.

Presiden Joko “Jokowi” Widodo even made the point of defending Indonesia’s rights by having a cabinet meeting aboard a warship.

During the meeting, he ordered the Indonesian navy to step up patrols and improve the capabilities of the Indonesian military.

While China decided to stand down in 2016, the problem never completely disappeared.

Since the last standoff, Indonesia has been increasing its defence, but not to the extent that it has deterred China from causing problems.

To understand this, we have to look into the Indonesian military’s strategic culture.

Indonesia’s military culture
In a recent article in the journal Asian Politics & Policy, I wrote that *Indonesia’s decision to neither strengthen its power significantly nor build a coalition to address China’s growing power in the South China Sea is driven by a military culture of focusing on domestic threats.*

Since the late 1950s, the Indonesian military has been wary of what they perceived to be foreign-sponsored plots to destroy Indonesia internally.

In 1958, the military dealt with US-sponsored rebel movements called _PRRI/Permesta_. They are rebellious movements to overthrow the central government.

Then, between the 1950s and ‘60s it faced other domestic political challenges, notably from the Indonesian Communist Party.

Things came to a head on the evening of September 30, 1965, when six of the top army generals were murdered in what the government called a Communist-inspired coup. The army reacted violently by killing and imprisoning hundreds of thousands of Communist Party cadres, supporters, and sympathisers.

Since then, the military has believed any threat to Indonesia will come internally through groups who secretly support and help the enemies of the country, instead of from external direct military invasion.

Thus, Indonesia’s 2015 defense white paper warned of rising internal conflicts based on social, cultural, primordial, ethnic, race and religious dynamics. The military believes these could trigger secession movements such as the Arab Spring and civil wars in Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya and Syria.

*Such a military culture has distorted Indonesia’s perception of threats. This has resulted in Indonesia spending more money on its army than both the navy and air force combined, even though a strong air and naval force would be far more effective in deterring threats from outside states.

Indonesia has also only spent a measly US$ 7.6 billion on its military in 2018. In contrast, China spent $239 billion.*

So, in numbers, getting into a war with China is also unrealistic for Indonesia.

Domestic economic growth priorities
Since Indonesia believes its gravest threat comes from inside, internal stability is a priority for both its military and policymakers.

To maintain internal stability, the Indonesian government believes it needs to focus on economic growth and to deal with foreign-influenced domestic threats.

In the 1960s, under the Suharto government, Indonesia decided to push for high economic growth as it believed that political stability and economic development go hand-in-hand. Growing the economy was also a way for Suharto to legitimise his authoritarian rule.

Suharto’s successors, including Jokowi, also put emphasis on economic growth.

China is currently one of Indonesia’s main sources of investment.

In 2017, both China and Hong Kong invested $5.5 billion in Indonesia, slightly above Japan’s $5 billion. Not surprisingly, Jokowi is wary of invoking China’s wrath lest it will prevent them from getting Chinese investment and access to the Chinese market.

Chinese investment was desperately needed to revive Indonesia’s economy, which is expected to remain sluggish next year due to weakening exports, commodity prices and global uncertainties.

Indonesia’s economic interests in China explains why Jokowi’s aggressive reaction towards China in the 2016 Natuna sea dispute was only short-lived. With so many domestic issues, aggressive foreign policy, let alone challenging China, was not an option.

The way ahead
Indonesia should keep pushing for a peaceful diplomatic solution to this dispute. This includes bringing other players into the scene, such as what Jokowi is currently trying to do by inviting Japan to invest in Natuna Sea, thus forcing China to rethink its strategy.

But it is high time for Indonesia to start rethinking its military doctrine and pay more attention to strengthening its navy and air force, especially in light of growing tensions in the South China Sea.

Of course, the problem is that it is politically expensive and risky. It may also cause domestic disturbances due to changes in military structure and reactions from opposition groups.

But considering the international threats that may arise in the future, especially with the United States reducing its commitments all over the world, Indonesia, and the region as a whole, needs to rethink its assumptions of China.


----------



## Raduga

striver44 said:


> 4 large ships accompanied by lesser vessels is already enough for inter-south east asian level conflict. if we're talking china, then even if we have a dozen of those than it'll make no difference.
> to confront china one need to exploit the collective might of countries involved in SCS, china's navy might be big. but it also face huge competition from the even larger US navy, and the quite large JMSDF, and from smaller navies such as ROC navy,Vietnam's navy etc.
> I don't think china will want to add another foe to that list.at least not now. but yeah if a 10000 tons frigate is too big then we must find lesser vessels but make it sure that it had enough punch, we're talking at least 48-64 Vls. the task of patrolling the huge Indonesian waters could be tasked with OPV's and the coast guard.


as for me , our next vessel should atleast have a decent layered air protection , 32 vls for long range missile such as Aster 30 , Barak 8 ER or SM-2 (Though the SM-2 would be extremely hard to achieve , Barak 8 could theoretically be possible if we procure it from the 3rd party company like we've done before ) + 48 Short To Medium Range missile such as Aster 15 , CAMM-ER or ESSM .

as for the clash with china , most of the intrussion in indonesia economic zone were done by "White Hulls", its all back to our maritime security agency such as bakamla , KPLP and KKP if they willing to ask for more funding , for our OPV , 30mm - 57mm RCWS such as Leonardo Oto Marlin or bofors , which commonly used in our smaller patrol vessel like PC-40 and FPB-57 is more than enough . 

we're still waiting for omnibus law to be applied .


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> as for me , our next vessel should atleast have a decent layered air protection , 32 vls for long range missile such as Aster 30 , Barak 8 ER or SM-2 (Though the SM-2 would be extremely hard to achieve , Barak 8 could theoretically be possible if we procure it from the 3rd party company like we've done before ) + 48 Short To Medium Range missile such as Aster 15 , CAMM-ER or ESSM .
> 
> as for the clash with china , most of the intrussion in indonesia economic zone were done by "White Hulls", its all back to our maritime security agency such as bakamla , KPLP and KKP if they willing to ask for more funding , for our OPV , 30mm - 57mm RCWS such as Leonardo Oto Marlin or bofors , which commonly used in our smaller patrol vessel like PC-40 and FPB-57 is more than enough .
> 
> we're still waiting for omnibus law to be applied .


I'm for american vls actually, especialy if we could get our hands on the mk41/57 series VLS which allowed for quad packed ESSM's to be installed, having a theoretical fully added missile load of about 128 missile (in 32vls config). as our defence relationship deepens with USA, I don't think there will be a problem to it.




I know that the chances are very slim that the ship will be sailing fully loaded, but it's good to know that we have those capability.
anti-aerial warfare had alaways been a our long standing weakness in the tri service of the armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

what kfx look like

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

striver44 said:


> I'm for american vls actually, especialy if we could get our hands on the mk41/57 series VLS which allowed for quad packed ESSM's to be installed, having a theoretical fully added missile load of about 128 missile (in 32vls config). as our defence relationship deepens with USA, I don't think there will be a problem to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the chances are very slim that the ship will be sailing fully loaded, but it's good to know that we have those capability.
> anti-aerial warfare had alaways been a our long standing weakness in the tri service of the armed forces.


That's why i prefer odense made heavy frigate not gonna lie. Look at this







With our current allocated budget (US$ 720 m) it's enough to buy 2 iver with full equipped and ofc with redesigned as what odense offers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> That's why i prefer odense made heavy frigate not gonna lie. Look at this
> View attachment 600052
> View attachment 600053
> 
> With our current allocated budget (US$ 720 m) it's enough to buy 2 iver with full equipped and ofc with redesigned as what odense offers.


A fully equipped danish spec-Iver huidtfeldt come quipped with 2x 76mm gun, TNI AL rarely uses 2 main guns on its warships thereby we could cut the cost even more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

mandala said:


> *Indonesia increases 2020 defence budget to nearly USD10 billion*
> 
> *Jon Grevatt* - Jane's Defence Industry
> 15 January 2020
> 
> The Indonesian government has approved an increase in the proposed defence budget for 2020, taking the allocation to IDR131.2 trillion (USD9.6 billion).
> 
> The new figure amounts to a year-on-year increase of 20% and a rise of IDR3.8 trillion over the originally proposed 2020 defence allocation of IDR127.4 trillion.
> 
> The approved defence budget was confirmed in a document recently published by the Ministry of Finance, outlining state expenditure for 2020. According to the document, the defence budget amounts to nearly 8% of government spending for the year.
> 
> Although not confirmed by the government, the increase to the proposed allocation is likely directed at supporting procurement objectives.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/93705/indonesia-increases-2020-defence-budget-to-nearly-usd10-billion
> 
> *Indonesian Navy requests anti-submarine, surface kits for five more Panthers*
> 
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
> 15 January 2020
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> The Indonesian Navy has submitted requests to equip five more Panther helicopters with anti-submarine, surface warfare capabilities
> The service has thus far received 10 of the 11 helicopters it ordered in 2014
> The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia: TNI-AL) has submitted a formal request to refit five more of its Airbus Helicopters AS 565MBe Panther helicopters with initial anti-submarine and anti-surface capabilities.
> 
> The request has been submitted by the TNI-AL’s office of planning and budget allocation to the country’s Ministry of Defence for consideration.
> 
> According to a copy of the request that has been forwarded to _Jane’s_ , the service is requesting IDR384 million (USD30,000) to upgrade two airframes with anti-submarine warfare (ASW) fittings and IDR216 million to install anti-surface equipment on three helicopters.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/93706...submarine-surface-kits-for-five-more-panthers



old news, Budget 131 T udah diapproved dari tahun lalu


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217666026453647361


----------



## Kansel

striver44 said:


> A fully equipped danish spec-Iver huidtfeldt come quipped with 2x 76mm gun, TNI AL rarely uses 2 main guns on its warships thereby we could cut the cost even more.


Or we could change the config into 1x 127 mm gun and 2x ciws

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Or we could change the config into 1x 127 mm gun and 2x ciws


76mm strales CIWS + oto breda 127mm


----------



## Kansel

*Turki Lirik RI Jadi Mitra Program TF-X, Jet Tempur Umat Islam*
Muhaimin
Selasa 14 Januari 2020 - 11:19 WIB





Kerumunan orang berkumpul di sekitar model skala penuh dari TF-X Turkish Aerospace Industries di Paris Air Show pada 17 Juni 2019. Foto/Valerie Insinna/Staff/Defense News


ANKARA - Perusahaan dirgantara milik negara Turki mengundang Malaysia untuk bergabung dengan program jet tempur asli Ankara, TF-X. Perusahaan juga mempertimbangkan mengajak Indonesia sebagai mitra potensial dari program pesawat yang oleh Ankara disebut sebagai "jet tempur pertama umat Islam".

Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) mengembangkan pesawat tempur lokal setelah Ankara ditangguhkan keanggotaannya dari program konsorsium bersama F-35 Joint Strike Fighter yang dipimpin Amerika Serikat (AS).

CEO TAI, Temel Kotil, mengatakan dia sekarang menunggu balasan Malaysia. Pada tahun lalu, TAI menandatangani nota kesepahaman dengan negara Asia tersebut untuk produksi bersama komposit TF-X.

Baca Juga:

Korsel Siap Bantu RI Pindahkan Ibu Kota
Korsel Bantu Indonesia Kembangkan Kapal Selam
Senjata Api Legendaris Paling Mematikan di Dunia

TAI juga mempertimbangkan Indonesia, Pakistan, Bangladesh dan Kazakhstan sebagai mitra potensial atau pembeli jet tempur masa depan itu.

"(TF-X) akan menjadi jet tempur besar pertama umat Islam," kata Kotil, seperti dikutip _Defense News_, Selasa (14/1/2020). "Membangun pesawat terlebih dahulu dan kemudian menjualnya adalah modalitas. Tetapi kami pikir lebih baik jika kami menerima mitra pada tahap ini," ujarnya.

Perusahaan juga mengundang Malaysia untuk jadi mitra dalam program Hurkus, sebuah pesawat latih dan pesawat penyerang ringan.

Di sisi lain, pemerintah Turki ingin menghidupkan kembali pembicaraan dengan perusahaan Inggris Rolls-Royce untuk desain dan produksi TF-X.

Menteri Luar Negeri Mevlüt Çavuşoğlu mengatakan pada bulan Desember lalu bahwa pemerintah ingin bergerak maju dengan kerjasama yang direncanakan dengan Inggris untuk produksi pesawat. Namun, Turki pertama-tama harus memilih mesin untuk TF-X dan kemudian menyelesaikan desain pesawat secara penuh, sebuah proses yang tertinggal dari jadwal.

Kesepakatan senilai USD131 juta antara Rolls-Royce dan pabrikan Turki, Kale Group, secara efektif ditunda di tengah ketidakpastian transfer teknologi.

Pada Oktober 2016, Rolls-Royce menawarkan kemitraan produksi bersama kepada Turki untuk memperkuat _platform _yang direncanakan negara itu. Tawaran itu melibatkan penjualan potensial kepada pihak ketiga dan unit produksi di Turki guna memproduksi mesin untuk TF-X serta helikopter, tank dan rudal.

Pejabat kedirgantaraan dan pengadaan Turki berharap bisa menerbangkan TF-X dalam kerangka waktu 2025-2026, meskipun target aslinya tahun 2023.

https://international.sindonews.com...program-tf-x-jet-tempur-umat-islam-1578975549

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

meanwhile KFX is almost full of US tech and supplemented by European tech especially Germany and France, TFX is almost exclusively supported by UK. I am think its more worthed to depend on US tech compared to UK, even politically it will be safer with the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HellFireIndo

Kansel said:


> *Turki Lirik RI Jadi Mitra Program TF-X, Jet Tempur Umat Islam*
> Muhaimin
> Selasa 14 Januari 2020 - 11:19 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerumunan orang berkumpul di sekitar model skala penuh dari TF-X Turkish Aerospace Industries di Paris Air Show pada 17 Juni 2019. Foto/Valerie Insinna/Staff/Defense News
> 
> 
> ANKARA - Perusahaan dirgantara milik negara Turki mengundang Malaysia untuk bergabung dengan program jet tempur asli Ankara, TF-X. Perusahaan juga mempertimbangkan mengajak Indonesia sebagai mitra potensial dari program pesawat yang oleh Ankara disebut sebagai "jet tempur pertama umat Islam".
> 
> Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) mengembangkan pesawat tempur lokal setelah Ankara ditangguhkan keanggotaannya dari program konsorsium bersama F-35 Joint Strike Fighter yang dipimpin Amerika Serikat (AS).
> 
> CEO TAI, Temel Kotil, mengatakan dia sekarang menunggu balasan Malaysia. Pada tahun lalu, TAI menandatangani nota kesepahaman dengan negara Asia tersebut untuk produksi bersama komposit TF-X.
> 
> Baca Juga:
> 
> Korsel Siap Bantu RI Pindahkan Ibu Kota
> Korsel Bantu Indonesia Kembangkan Kapal Selam
> Senjata Api Legendaris Paling Mematikan di Dunia
> 
> TAI juga mempertimbangkan Indonesia, Pakistan, Bangladesh dan Kazakhstan sebagai mitra potensial atau pembeli jet tempur masa depan itu.
> 
> "(TF-X) akan menjadi jet tempur besar pertama umat Islam," kata Kotil, seperti dikutip _Defense News_, Selasa (14/1/2020). "Membangun pesawat terlebih dahulu dan kemudian menjualnya adalah modalitas. Tetapi kami pikir lebih baik jika kami menerima mitra pada tahap ini," ujarnya.
> 
> Perusahaan juga mengundang Malaysia untuk jadi mitra dalam program Hurkus, sebuah pesawat latih dan pesawat penyerang ringan.
> 
> Di sisi lain, pemerintah Turki ingin menghidupkan kembali pembicaraan dengan perusahaan Inggris Rolls-Royce untuk desain dan produksi TF-X.
> 
> Menteri Luar Negeri Mevlüt Çavuşoğlu mengatakan pada bulan Desember lalu bahwa pemerintah ingin bergerak maju dengan kerjasama yang direncanakan dengan Inggris untuk produksi pesawat. Namun, Turki pertama-tama harus memilih mesin untuk TF-X dan kemudian menyelesaikan desain pesawat secara penuh, sebuah proses yang tertinggal dari jadwal.
> 
> Kesepakatan senilai USD131 juta antara Rolls-Royce dan pabrikan Turki, Kale Group, secara efektif ditunda di tengah ketidakpastian transfer teknologi.
> 
> Pada Oktober 2016, Rolls-Royce menawarkan kemitraan produksi bersama kepada Turki untuk memperkuat _platform _yang direncanakan negara itu. Tawaran itu melibatkan penjualan potensial kepada pihak ketiga dan unit produksi di Turki guna memproduksi mesin untuk TF-X serta helikopter, tank dan rudal.
> 
> Pejabat kedirgantaraan dan pengadaan Turki berharap bisa menerbangkan TF-X dalam kerangka waktu 2025-2026, meskipun target aslinya tahun 2023.
> 
> https://international.sindonews.com...program-tf-x-jet-tempur-umat-islam-1578975549


Wtf since when did jet fighters have anything to do with religion lol?

Still, KFX/IFX is a safer bet than the TFX, we already have significant ties with South Korea, and the fact the program is already halfway there, we should not look elsewhere and just focus on the KFX. But anyway, dies "Malaysian aerospace industry" capable to build a full working aircraft? at least a full airframe?


----------



## NEKONEKO

HellFireIndo said:


> But anyway, dies "Malaysian aerospace industry" capable to build a full working aircraft? at least a full airframe?







Does 6th generation jet fighter count?

KFX looks more promising than TFX for me, _TFX will be more superior than KFX with stronger eurojet engine (from what I read on the internet)_, but now its seems that TFX will use indigenous engine which is still not developed yet, well I wish the best for them.

It will be good if Turkey just join KFX, but well different requirements I guess.


----------



## Raduga

HellFireIndo said:


> Wtf since when did jet fighters have anything to do with religion lol?
> 
> Still, KFX/IFX is a safer bet than the TFX, we already have significant ties with South Korea, and the fact the program is already halfway there, we should not look elsewhere and just focus on the KFX. But anyway, dies "Malaysian aerospace industry" capable to build a full working aircraft? at least a full airframe?


i couldn't blame it , but the current administration of turkey is a conservative and under one of the most powerful clandestine global islamic organization , and that sounds like it was a rhetoric statement for "nilai jual" , especially with majority of indonesian people love to hear about "islamic solidarity" stuff , maybe could help things for the turk lobbyist to get easier acceptance.

however turkey already prove to be a decent partner with the recent medium tank cooperation , just maybe , MAYBE , if they had a 5th gen or 6th gen single engine or light fighter project , it could probably get accepted by our mindef .

about malaysia , i know it's hard to accept truth , but in this case , malaysia aerospace parts manufacture industry is more better and prove more beneficial and profitable than us , i dont know why PT DI won't do the same like malaysia does , this also one of the reason why PT-DI always got rumored and shadowed by "bankruptcy" , malaysia maybe does not have any capability to build a full fledge aircraft now , but if turk aim for malaysia to produce its parts for their TF-X , it's still a profitable project outcome . (mungkin ada sepuh disini yang lebih paham soal permasalahan PTDI , diatas hanya opini saya saja)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

NEKONEKO said:


> Because IMO that card is not playable, blackmailing them to get something in exchange of purchasing their MAX plane? I don't think public would like to fly using MAX again, I think it will take years to get the public trust, its too risky for the airline.
> Even from the released Boeing internal message, some employees won't let their family to fly on MAX.
> Blackmailing Boeing by threatening not to buy their other jet? Our airliners need them tho.
> Maybe Lion Air can blackmail Boeing because Boeing employee called Lion Air stupid. Hm....
> We already threatening EU (Airbus), because of the palm oil discrimination, though we are not saying it clearly.
> 
> 
> Then that should be the goal, a decent number of this big ship.
> 
> 
> Implying that naval combat will only happen in our own water.
> 
> Our water area is so big, and its not only banda shelf we also have the pacific ocean front, indian ocean front north natuna front and our eastern waters which are quite deep.
> We should face the enemy on the high seas, not waiting them to get close to our shores. We should venture to the north natuna sea rather than waiting and hiding between natuna island chain. Should face the enemy from south directly rather than waiting and hiding around lombok strait, bali strait, alas strait, alor strait etc, or waiting around chain of island there, we need to patrol and hunt enemy submarines too.
> 
> Having assets that can do hit and run tactic are good, but why limit our capabilities to only that?


Because our entire doctrine and constitution pretty much keeps us towards operating within our EEZ? We have literally zero interests abroad. Why bother having big costly ships and send them outside our waters? Flexing? That's not a viable defense strategy.

And even if you want to face adversaries in the high seas, how do you propose replenishing and rearming them? Ship-2-Ship replenishment is not an effective way of keeping our ships battle ready. Eventually they need to re-dock, which you can't do during blue water operations far from your shore. Unlike China we have no naval bases abroad. Within our EEZ we have the strategic advantage of having ports to replenish our ships, Airbases for MPA's and AShW equipped strike fighters, and shore based AShW batteries. The ball is in our court. Why sacrifice all that just to send a couple of ship outside where they'd likely be outnumbered and outgunned? National pride? Formil circle jerking?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Chestnut said:


> Because our entire doctrine and constitution pretty much keeps us towards operating within our EEZ? We have literally zero interests abroad. Why bother having big costly ships and send them outside our waters? Flexing? That's not a viable defense strategy.
> 
> And even if you want to face adversaries in the high seas, how do you propose replenishing and rearming them? Ship-2-Ship replenishment is not an effective way of keeping our ships battle ready. Eventually they need to re-dock, which you can't do during blue water operations far from your shore. Unlike China we have no naval bases abroad. Within our EEZ we have the strategic advantage of having ports to replenish our ships, Airbases for MPA's and AShW equipped strike fighters, and shore based AShW batteries. The ball is in our court. Why sacrifice all that just to send a couple of ship outside where they'd likely be outnumbered and outgunned? National pride? Formil circle jerking?



I agree on one thing and that is the change completely our defence doctrine, internal dissent had always been TNI main threat (at least from their point of view). TNI must be prepared for conflict with peer adversaries, no longer with machette and bow armed rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


So PT PAL identifies an FAC as an OPV?We should find another name. KCR does not fit especially when its speed is just over 26-27knots. Maybe KPS-60 is better.
KPS stands for Kapal Patroli Samudra


----------



## HellFireIndo

striver44 said:


> So PT PAL identifies an FAC as an OPV?We should find another name. KCR does not fit especially when its speed is just over 26-27knots. Maybe KPS-60 is better.
> KPS stands for Kapal Patroli Samudra


How about Kapal Patroli Pesisir?


----------



## Kansel

https://maritimebulletin.net/2020/0...-indonesia-while-sailing-in-singapore-strait/

*Two South Korean ships detained by Indonesia while sailing in Singapore Strait*
Mikhail VoytenkoNewsJanuary 16, 2020 6:32 am
Post Views: 1,349
Indonesia detained two South Korean ships on unclear grounds, and is keeping them in detention, anchored in Singapore Strait waters between Indonesian islands Bintan and Batam. LPG tanker DL LILY was seized on Oct 9, while en route from Port Klang to Singapore, and is kept since then at her present position. Bulk carrier CH BELLA was seized on Jan 11, NW of Bintan island, where she anchored on Jan 9 shortly after leaving Singapore. Indonesia says both ships were seized for violating nation’s border and sailing into territorial waters. Crews of both ships are restricted in their movements and remain on board, it is said, that the supplies like food and water are regularly replenished.
What it’s all about, is absolutely unclear. Indonesia may seize half of Singapore Strait trafficking ships, if applying that “territorial waters violation” rule in full. What’s the meaning of it? What’s the purpose? Malaysia is regularly detaining foreign ships for allegedly, unauthorized anchorage, so often that this violation may be considered as a source of income for Malaysian budget. Indonesia found this innovatiive scheme useful and worthy of implementation?
LPG tanker DL LILY, IMO 9519688, dwt 4999, built 2011, flag Panama, manager NDSM CO LTD, Busan, Korea.
Bulk carrier CH BELLA, IMO 9489235, dwt 33144, built 2010, flag South Korea, manager CHANG MYUNG SHIPPING CO LTD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

striver44 said:


> mk41/57 series VLS


American VLS also can used for aster15/30 so maybe if we cant get US weapon we can take french vice versa



striver44 said:


> Since then, the military has believed any threat to Indonesia will come internally through groups who secretly support and help the enemies of the country, instead of from external direct military invasion.



Very old mindset from our armed force, why not we make a mew branch dealing speacillay for internal trouble? Volunteer or reserved force like US national guard maybe good or french style gendermarie or russian mdv troop.
Still we think internall problem more threat that foreign invasion. If we afraid rebel armed by foreign govt like permesta so likely our govt must has good intel etc to counter problem like that and not just TNI to dealing with rebel.



Kansel said:


> Rolls-Royce menawarkan kemitraan produksi bersama kepada Turki untuk memperkuat _platform _yang direncanakan negara itu.





HellFireIndo said:


> Wtf since when did jet fighters have anything to do with religion lol?


Di media turki gada yg bilang gtu deh misal "ilk musluman savas ucagi" gada yang da "mili muharip ucagi" wkwkkwkw

Still i not believe in TFX 100% i dont like this project, sorry to say for turkish friend. Still they must strugle to choose what suitable engine for tfx. Some say roll royce
some say ej200 some say ge f110 made from tusas. But turkey has experience makin stealth aircraft fuselage and cockpit.



NEKONEKO said:


> It will be good if Turkey just join KFX, but well different requirements I guess.


Turki gak mau cuman dkasih 20% doang maunya 40% awalnya mrk mau join kfx. KFX use eurojet? Is kfx use f414 same engine use by gripen amd f18?
Turki bisa lisnesi engine buatan AS ge f110 mklum kn buat f16 mrk


----------



## striver44

Ruhnama said:


> Very old mindset from our armed force, why not we make a mew branch dealing speacillay for internal trouble? Volunteer or reserved force like US national guard maybe good or french style gendermarie or russian mdv troop.
> Still we think internall problem more threat that foreign invasion. If we afraid rebel armed by foreign govt like permesta so likely our govt must has good intel etc to counter problem like that and not just TNI to dealing with rebel.


we actually have the police for that, i just hope that young minds somehow made it to the top of the military and make serious reforms.the current admin decision to appoint a chief of staff from the air force is a good but very small step for that.
but Indonesian politics are filled by ex generals, and most of them are from the army, so this is a gargantuan task.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Chestnut said:


> *Within our EEZ we have the strategic advantage* of having ports to replenish our ships, Airbases for MPA's and AShW equipped strike fighters, and shore based AShW batteries. The ball is in our court.





NEKONEKO said:


> We should *venture to the north natuna sea* rather than waiting and hiding between natuna island chain. Should face the enemy from south directly rather than waiting and *hiding around lombok strait, bali strait, alas strait, alor strait etc, or waiting around chain of island* there, we need to patrol and hunt enemy submarines too.


Yes, we should face them within our EEZ, we need to defend and patrol our EEZ to deal with surface threats and to deal with enemy submarine, our ship need to actively hunt them and not just waiting between the islands, we need to prevent blockade and submarine intrusion so they can't send frogman teams for sabotage ops, reconnaissance, ELINT etc. We have large water area that are shallow but we also have large water area that are quite deep.
With decent ship + weapons we have option to do preemptive strike or during conflicts we can destroy facilities that supports enemy fleets. Fight within our EEZ and even push to their area.



NEKONEKO said:


> _Because Indonesia is littoral country and archipelagic state compromised of thousands islands we should have many small combat vessels for hit and run._
> This is true *but *even if Indonesia have many islands we also have large sea area too, the inner sea 'area laut dalam' such as java sea and banda sea alone is still a large area (bahkan lebih gede dari wilayah laut beberapa negara eropa yang angkatan lautnya punya asset yang lebih superior), we also exposed directly to open ocean such as western of sumatra - southern coast of java all the way to the nusa tenggara (indian ocean) and pacific ocean in our northern part. Having frigates is a must, but if there is budget problem at least we should have several light frigate such as PKR and many corvettes. I agree with you, destroyer no, frigate yes, corvette must.


I think that we need big ship, bigger and more capable than PKR, I prefer a full fledged frigate than a destroyer because it will suit us better, while corvette and something like LCS is also needed.
Its not like we should only get big ship we also need those KCR and Klewang too.

Lets just agree to disagree.



Ruhnama said:


> KFC use eurojet?


KFC only use gas stove.



striver44 said:


> i just hope that young minds somehow made it to the top of the military and make serious reforms


Its not that easy to OK Boomer those on top, and by the time those young minds can reach strategic position they already kudet with new technology, strategy etc. Jadi generasi tua juga mereka akhirnya, asalkan yang berpangkat tinggi mau mendengar pemikiran perwira jaman now gak masalah, yang tua lebih bijak dan berpengalaman yang muda lebih kreatif, out of the box dan lebih terupdate.
Meskipun sebenarnya yang di pucuk pimpinan juga gak tua2 amat dan kelihatan capable, cuman mau aja ga membawa TNI ke jaman 21st century, ibaratnya ikut-ikutan programnya Jokowi revolusi industri 4.0, jadinya Military 4.0, semua terintegrated dan terpusat, pake drone, AI, machine learning, teknologi semua isinya.
imho

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

*Berawal dari Salah Terjemah, Peta Laut China Selatan Tabrak Natuna*

17 Januari 2020





Laut Natuna dan Nine Dash Line (image : KKP RI)

Jakarta - Indonesia bereaksi usai China mengklaim Perairan Natuna. Klaim China atas Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif Indonesia itu didasari oleh peta yang mereka bikin sendiri, yakni peta 'Nine Dash Line' atau 9 Garis Putus-putus China. Biang persoalan peta itu dinilai pakar berawal dari salah terjemahan.

Gara-gara salah terjemahan, pemerintah China sempat menganggap laut dangkal sebagai pulau. Celakanya, pulau yang tak pernah ada itu kemudian dipakai sebagai patokan batas lautan negara.

Penjelasan ini disampaikan ahli dari Chatam House, The Royal Institute of International Affairs, bernama Bill Hayton. Karyanya berjudul 'The Modern Origins of China's South China Sea Claims: Maps, Misunderstandings, and the Maritime Geobody', dimuat dalam jurnal Modern China, Sage Journals, tahun 2018.

Pembuatan peta berawal dari tahun 1933. Pemerintah Kuomintang pimpinan Chiang Kai-shek mendirikan Komite Pemetaan Daratan dan Lautan. Dua tahun kemudian, terbitlah 'Tabel Bahasa China dan Inggris untuk Semua Pulau dan Karang di Laut China Selatan'.

Berdasarkan pelacakan Bill Hayton, peta produk pemerintah China saat itu adalah hasil salinan dari United Kingdom Hydrographic Office tahun 1906 berjudul 'China Sea Directory Volume 1 dan 2', serta dari 'Asiatic Archipelago' terbitan Edward Stanford Ltd of London, tahun 1918. Dua-duanya merupakan peta bikinan Inggris.

Peta China produk Komite Pemetaan terbit tahun 1935. Namun peta tersebut memuat kesalahan terjemahan dan transliterasi dari Bahasa Inggris ke Bahasa China. Akibatnya fatal: muncul pulau-pulau yang sebenarnya tidak ada di dunia nyata.






Ilustrasi 9 Garis Putus-putus yang diklaim China, menabrak Natuna Indonesia juga (image : DW News)

Sebut saja: Busung Pasir Stags, Busung Pasir Owen, Dangkalan Seahorse (atau Routh), Karang Ganges, Pulau Karang Marino, Karang Glasgow, dan Busung Pasir Viper. Pulau-pulau itu sebenarnya adalah hasil salah terjemahan.

Ada dua lokasi yang penting di sini, yakni James Shoal yang terletak sekitar 100 km dari Kalimantan, dan Vanguard Bank dekat Vietnam. Dua lokasi itu kemudian menjadi titik terjauh pemetaan Laut China Selatan.

Di mana letak salah terjemahannya?

Sebenarnya, James Shoal dan Vanguard Bank ada di bawah permukaan air laut, jadi sama sekali bukan berbentuk pulau. Bill Hayton mengemukakan hipotesis, Komite China tidak melakukan survei lapangan secara langsung melainkan hanya menyalin peta Inggris.

Dalam bahasa Inggris, istilah 'shoal' atau 'bank' adalah dangkalan yang tidak timbul ke permukaan. Seharusnya, 'shoal' diterjemahkan menjadi 'qiantan', namun Komite China menerjemahkannya menjadi 'tan' yang artinya 'busung pasir' atau pasir yang timbul di atas permukaan air laut.

Akibatnya, salah terjemahannya menjadi begini:
James Shoal (Dangkalan Pasir James) : Zengmu Tan (Busung Pasir Zengmu)
Vanguard Bank (Dangkalan Vanguard) : Qianwei Tan (Busung Pasir Qianwei)

Tahun 1936, nasionalis pendiri Jurnal Ilmu Bumi dari Beijing Normal Univeresity, Bai Meichu, mendirikan Lembaga Geografi China. Bai Meichu ini menjadi tokoh sentral perancang '9 Garis Putus-putus'.





Batas kedaulatan 12 mil dan batas ZEE 200 mil (image : UN)

Berdasarkan peta pemerintah China yang salah terjemahan itu, Bai Meichu membuat dan menerbitkan 'Konstuksi Atlas Baru China' yang memuat peta Laut China selatan versinya sendiri. Bai Meichu menarik garis batas lautan China sampai ke James Shoal dan Vanguard Bank.

"Ini adalah pertama kalinya ada gambar garis semacam itu pada peta China. Meski begitu, ini bukan dokumen negara, ini adalah karya perorangan," kata Bill Hayton.

Bai Meichu menggambar James Shoal dan Vanguard Bank sebagai pulau-pulau pasir, dia juga menggambar Macclesfield Bank sebagai pulau-pulau. Padahal sebenarnya pulau-pulau itu tidak ada karena 'shoal' dan 'bank' ada di bawah permukaan laut.

"Pilihan untuk menunjuk James Shoal sebagai batas paling selatan dan pencantuman Vanguard Bank telah menghasilkan inovasi luar biasa. James Shaol dan Vanguard Bank membuat Kepulauan Spratly berada dalam klaim teritori China," tutur Bill Hayton.

Dua murid Bai Meichu bernama Fu Jiaojin dan Zheng Ziyue kemudian bekerja untuk pemerintah China. Zheng Ziyue ditugaskan Gubernur Taiwan untuk membuat peta Laut China Selatan pada 1946, isinya adalah memasukkan Kepulauan Prata (Dongsha), Paracel (Xisha), dan Spratly ke dalam daerah administratif Taiwan. Zheng Ziyue masih mengacu pada karya Bai Meichu untuk membuat peta baru.

Pada 25 September 1946, diadakan rapat di Kementerian dalam Negeri Republik China, dihadiri oleh pejabat Kementerian Dalam Negeri, Kementerian Luar Negeri, Kementerian Pertahanan Nasional, dan Kepala Angkatan Laut. Dalam pertemuan itu, peta Laut China Selatan dengan garis berbentuk 'U' rancangan Bai Meichu dipaparkan, menegaskan klaim kembali hak China atas pulau-pulau yang semula diklaim Jepang.





Angkatan Laut Republik China mendarat di Pulau Itu Aba, Kepulauan Spratly, Desember 1946 (photo : wiki)

"Peta itu muncul pertama kali sebagai dokumen yang dihasilkan oleh pemerintah China yang mencakup garis berbentuk U di Laut China Selatan," kata Bill Hayton.

Sejak saat itu, Kepulauan Spratly yang jauh di selatan China dinyatakan sebagai bagian dari China. Meski demikian, pemerintah China bersama Zheng Ziye si perancang peta baru mendarat di Kepulauan Spratly pada 12 Desember 1946. Mereka mendarat di pulau terbesar bernama Itu Aba, nama berdasarkan dialek Melayu yang artinya 'Itu Apa'.

Ekspedisi China ke Itu Aba tak akan terwujud tanpa bantuan Amerika Serikat (AS). Kapal yang membawa pemerintah China adalah USS Decker milik Angkatan Laut AS yang dinamai ulang menjadi Kapal Taiping. AS berharap kapal-kapal bantuan mereka untuk China digunakan untuk memerangi kaum komunis revolusioner. Namun pemerintah Republik China menggunakan kapal itu untuk menancapkan bendera di Paracel dan Spratly. Selanjutnya, pulau Itu Aba diubah namanya menjadi Pulau Taiping, sesuai nama kapal yang membawa mereka ke lokasi itu untuk pertama kali.

Setelah ekspedisi-ekspedisi ini, lokasi-lokasi yang semual ditulis Bai Meichu sebagai 'tan' (busung pasir) kemudian diganti menjadi 'ansha' (pasir tersembunyi). Maka James Shoal yang semula diterjemahkan menjadi Zengmu Tan diganti menjadi Zengmu Ansha.

Pada 1948, Republik China menerbitkan Atlas Area Administratif dilengkapi dengan gambar garis berbentuk huruf U di Laut China Selatan, bentuknya adalah 11 garis putus-putus. Ini semua berangkat dari peta Inggris yang disadur dan salah diterjemahkan ke bahasa China. 11 Garis putus-putus itu kemudian dikenal di publik internasional sebagai 9 Garis Putus-putus atau 'Nine Dash Line'.

Bayangkan bila James Shoal dan Vanguard Bank tidak diterjemahkan secara salah menjadi pulau pasir, mungkin 9 Garis Putus-putus tidak akan digambar di peta China sampai menabrak Natuna.

(Detik)

K300P Coastal Defense system maybe?

*Prabowo Akan Kunjungan Kerja ke Rusia, Beli Misil?*
Jumat, 17 Januari 2020 | 06:03 WIB
















Komentar (2)





Achmad Nasrudin Yahya
| 
*Editor: Bayu Galih*
JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Juru Bicara Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto, Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak mengatakan, Prabowo akan melanjutkan diplomasi pertahanan ke Rusia.

Salah satu isu yang akan dibahas adalah Prabowo punya perhatian mengenai misil.

"Banyak hal, (di) Rusia. Pak Prabowo juga yang menjadi salah satu _concern_ dia (adalah) misil," ujar Dahnil di Kantor Kementerian Pertahanan, Jalan Medan Merdeka Barat, Kamis (16/1/2020).


Baca juga: Ini Penyebab Prabowo Berhati-hati untuk Urusan Klaim China di Natuna

Kunjungan kerja Prabowo ke berbagai negara di belahan dunia merupakan bagian dari diplomasi pertahanan.

Salah satu tujuannya adalah memodernisasi alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) TNI.

Setelah selesai bertandang ke Rusia, kata Dahnil, Prabowo nantinya akan melaporkan rentetan lawatannya kepada Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi).

"Iya semuanya (dilaporkan ke Presiden), akan beliau kasih pertimbangan. Makanya yang turun langsung Pak Prabowo," ucap Dahnil.


"Kenapa? Banyak hal, lah, tambah lagi kan harus perhatikan geopolitik dan geostrategisnya," kata dia.

Baca juga: Diplomasi Pertahanan ke 7 Negara, Prabowo Beri Perhatian Khusus terhadap Alutsista TNI

Sejak dilantik Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) pada 23 Oktober 2019, Prabowo sudah mengunjungi sejumlah negara.

Negara itu di antaranya Malaysia pada 14 November 2019, Thailand pada 17 November 2019, Turki pada 27-29 November 2019, dan China pada 15 Desember 2019.

Kemudian disusul Jepang pada 20 Desember 2019, Filipina pada 27 Desember 2019, Perancis pada 11-13 Januari 2020, dan Jerman pada 16 Januari 2020


----------



## Ruhnama

NEKONEKO said:


> KFC only use gas stove.


Kentucky Fighter Chicken 



striver44 said:


> young minds somehow made it to the top of the military and make serious reforms


I have some friends who now study in AKMIL i have hope on them but because they are gen Z cadet right,.......
If sometimes i ask opinion from them or invite them discussion about defense matter they declined it, asking about military doctrine reform idea they are just silent. Dont know are maybe they cant give opinion abt military? Or cant speak defense matter to civilian?
Maybe they are still young.



NEKONEKO said:


> drone, AI, machine learning, teknologi semua isinya.


Yg d level prajurit agak susah deh kynya klo smua serba teknologi. Bandingin ama AS gausah jauh2 bandingin ama singapura, private atau kopralnya mereka dah punya basis gtu kyk penguasaan teknolgi informatika yg memadai. Jd yg pangkatnya tamtama di luar sana dh bisa handel maintenens f35 dsb, atau yg network centric kyk sinagpura dll

Nah dikita kan kynya tamtamanya jarang dpt upgrade ilmu tekno terkini yg maju banget.

Ok conclusion : we need reforms in Armed force, we have reformed TNI in politics, now must reforms in technical aspect like doctrine, tactic, strategy, etc
End of rant
Imho


----------



## Nike

wish it will be Iskander or Bastion p

Indonesia is considering the purchase of submarines from Turkey or Germany, a Defense Ministry spokesman said Thursday.

Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto is in the process of comparing the equipment from the two countries, said Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak.

"The minister is still contemplating whether to buy it from Turkey or Germany. Currently he is visiting Germany,” he told Anadolu Agency....


https://m.yenisafak.com/en/news/ind...2htOZulJa_9LNw8T_y1RPEpmi1AlkyqrpQCxUt4S0f-cE


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> wish it will be Iskander or Bastion p
> 
> Indonesia is considering the purchase of submarines from Turkey or Germany, a Defense Ministry spokesman said Thursday.
> 
> Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto is in the process of comparing the equipment from the two countries, said Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak.
> 
> "The minister is still contemplating whether to buy it from Turkey or Germany. Currently he is visiting Germany,” he told Anadolu Agency....
> 
> 
> https://m.yenisafak.com/en/news/ind...2htOZulJa_9LNw8T_y1RPEpmi1AlkyqrpQCxUt4S0f-cE


Wait, so we have to chose Turkey golcuk or German TKMS ??
Up until now I though they'll collaborate to build our sub


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> wish it will be Iskander or Bastion p
> 
> Indonesia is considering the purchase of submarines from Turkey or Germany, a Defense Ministry spokesman said Thursday.
> 
> Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto is in the process of comparing the equipment from the two countries, said Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak.
> 
> "The minister is still contemplating whether to buy it from Turkey or Germany. Currently he is visiting Germany,” he told Anadolu Agency....
> 
> 
> https://m.yenisafak.com/en/news/ind...2htOZulJa_9LNw8T_y1RPEpmi1AlkyqrpQCxUt4S0f-cE



As for me , go with original manufacturer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

i heard Bakamla chief is poised to be replaced maybe from his performance so far....


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> As for me , go with original manufacturer


Ternyata ni pabrikan bermasalah juga ya..
Tkms problem
Read about Greece u214 too

But on the other hand, Singaporeans did trust them to build their u218. So Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Ternyata ni pabrikan bermasalah juga ya..
> Tkms problem
> Read about Greece u214 too
> 
> But on the other hand, Singaporeans did trust them to build their u218. So Let's hope for the best.



Their problem is not as fatal as Spanish ones


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Their problem is not as fatal as Spanish ones


Simple but cost a lot of money. They need to lengthen the boat, $$$.


----------



## katarabhumi

*Last Indonesian Hostage Rescued From Militant Group in Southern Philippines*
_BY :TELLY NATHALIA_
_JANUARY 16, 2020_

Jakarta. The last of three Indonesian fishermen who were captured and taken hostage by an armed group in the Southern Philippines last year was released by the Philippine military on Wednesday, Indonesia's Foreign Affairs Ministry has said.

Gunmen captured Muhammad Farhan (27), his father Maharudin Lunani (48) and another Indonesian fisherman, Samiun Maneu (27), in Lahad Datu near Sabah, Malaysia, on Sept. 23.

After 90 days in captivity, Maharudin and Samiun were rescued in a military operation that killed a Philippine soldier on Dec. 22, but the kidnappers did not let Farhan go.

He was finally rescued by Philippine soldiers on Wednesday evening in a raid in Baranggay Bato Bato near Indanan Sulu, the ministry said in a statement on Thursday.

Farhan was taken to the Westmincom Hospital in Zamboanga for a medical checkup before he was handed over to the Indonesian Embassy in Manila to be sent home.

The kidnappers are believed to be linked with the Abu Sayyaf militant group.

https://jakartaglobe.id/news/last-i...d-from-militant-group-in-southern-philippines
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*Luhut dan Prabowo Kompak Impor Kapal Perang dari Denmark*
Ferry Sandi , CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

17 January 2020 14:50





Foto: Presiden Joko Widodo di atas KRI Usman Harun dengan latar belakang KRI Karel Sasuit Tubun yang sedang berlabuh di Puslabuh TNI AL di Selat Lampa. (Setpres/Agus Suparto)
*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* *Menteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman dan Investasi Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan mengatakan Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) di bawah Menhan Prabowo Subianto telah membeli kapal panjang hingga 150 meter atau 'Ocean Going'. Kedua memang sempat membahas soal pengadaan kapal Ocean Going beberapa waktu lalu.

"Pak Prabowo saya lihat angkatan laut udah beli ocean going, akan beli dari Denmark. Itu memang kapal yang ocean going yang 138 meter yang bisa 150 meter. *Jadi dia bisa berlayar fregat ini di laut bebas. Kita itu selama 72 tahun merdeka belum punya_ ocean going_," kata Luhut di Jakarta, Jumat (17/1)

Setelah pengadaan untuk Kemenhan, maka selanjutnya kapal sejenis _ocean going_ bisa dibeli untuk kebutuhan Badan Keamanan Laut (Bakamla) untuk mengamankan laut Indonesia.


"Nah sekarang ini nanti kalau Bakamla selesai. Kita juga ingin nanti Bakamla punya seperti itu. Bukan fregat tapi sekelas kapal supaya kapal _coast guard_ bisa juga berlayar di Natuna, ZEE," katanya.

PILIHAN REDAKSI

*Tak Cuma Motor dan Mobil, RI Punya Startup 'Ojol' Kapal!*
*Luhut: Microsoft Mau Investasi Rp 14 T di RI Buat Data Center*
*Siap-siap! 7 Robot Ini Bakal 'Rebut' Pekerjaan Manusia*


Wakil Menteri Pertahanan (Wamenhan) Sakti Wahyu Trenggono sebelumnya juga menyampaikan sedang menyiapkan realisasi pengadaan kapal patroli laut skala besar termasuk di Laut Natuna. Program jangka panjang ini akan menggunakan sumber daya dalam negeri, tak perlu dari luar.

"Bikin kok kita bikin. Dua, bikin dalam negeri ya. Sama ada dua jenis yang satu fregate yang satu namanya OVP. Jadi dua sama dua, empat kapal," kata Trenggono di Istana, Senin (6/1).

"Ohhh industri dalam negeri dong industrinya," katanya.

Prabowo Subianto juga menyambangi Menko Kemaritiman dan Investasi Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan. Keduanya sempat membahas persoalan dengan China di Natuna.

Usai pertemuan, Luhut bilang bahwa Indonesia akan membeli kapal panjang sejenis ocean going. Kapal tersebut akan memperkuat pengamanan laut Indonesia.

"Jadi ke depannya, Pak Bowo tadi juga sudah bilang akan memperbanyak kapal angkatan laut. Dan tadi saya usul supaya ada ocean going, kapal yang lebih panjang," kata Luhut di kantornya, Jumat (3/1/20).

"Kita belum pernah punya selama republik ini merdeka. Jadi sekarang ini yang tadi dengan Pak Bowo itu, mau beli yang 138-140 meter frigate," lanjutnya.

Dia mengaku, kapal-kapal patroli laut yang dimiliki Indonesia selama ini belum cukup untuk menjangkau semua kebutuhan pengamanan.

Selama ini kapal coast guard yang dimiliki relatif berukuran kecil sehingga berpengaruh pada kemampuan armada di dalamnya.

"Karena di situ kalau kamu beli kapal 105 meter, baru 2 hari kamu udah muntah darah," katanya

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...rabowo-kompak-impor-kapal-perang-dari-denmark

I guess rumour about the plan to redesign/enlarge the heavy frigate into light destroyer configuration turns out to be true.



umigami said:


> Ternyata ni pabrikan bermasalah juga ya..
> Tkms problem
> Read about Greece u214 too
> 
> But on the other hand, Singaporeans did trust them to build their u218. So Let's hope for the best.


Let's stick with HDW i guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> *Luhut dan Prabowo Kompak Impor Kapal Perang dari Denmark*
> Ferry Sandi , CNBC Indonesia
> NEWS
> 
> 17 January 2020 14:50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Presiden Joko Widodo di atas KRI Usman Harun dengan latar belakang KRI Karel Sasuit Tubun yang sedang berlabuh di Puslabuh TNI AL di Selat Lampa. (Setpres/Agus Suparto)
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* *Menteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman dan Investasi Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan mengatakan Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) di bawah Menhan Prabowo Subianto telah membeli kapal panjang hingga 150 meter atau 'Ocean Going'. Kedua memang sempat membahas soal pengadaan kapal Ocean Going beberapa waktu lalu.
> 
> "Pak Prabowo saya lihat angkatan laut udah beli ocean going, akan beli dari Denmark. Itu memang kapal yang ocean going yang 138 meter yang bisa 150 meter. *Jadi dia bisa berlayar fregat ini di laut bebas. Kita itu selama 72 tahun merdeka belum punya_ ocean going_," kata Luhut di Jakarta, Jumat (17/1)
> 
> Setelah pengadaan untuk Kemenhan, maka selanjutnya kapal sejenis _ocean going_ bisa dibeli untuk kebutuhan Badan Keamanan Laut (Bakamla) untuk mengamankan laut Indonesia.
> 
> 
> "Nah sekarang ini nanti kalau Bakamla selesai. Kita juga ingin nanti Bakamla punya seperti itu. Bukan fregat tapi sekelas kapal supaya kapal _coast guard_ bisa juga berlayar di Natuna, ZEE," katanya.
> 
> PILIHAN REDAKSI
> 
> *Tak Cuma Motor dan Mobil, RI Punya Startup 'Ojol' Kapal!*
> *Luhut: Microsoft Mau Investasi Rp 14 T di RI Buat Data Center*
> *Siap-siap! 7 Robot Ini Bakal 'Rebut' Pekerjaan Manusia*
> 
> 
> Wakil Menteri Pertahanan (Wamenhan) Sakti Wahyu Trenggono sebelumnya juga menyampaikan sedang menyiapkan realisasi pengadaan kapal patroli laut skala besar termasuk di Laut Natuna. Program jangka panjang ini akan menggunakan sumber daya dalam negeri, tak perlu dari luar.
> 
> "Bikin kok kita bikin. Dua, bikin dalam negeri ya. Sama ada dua jenis yang satu fregate yang satu namanya OVP. Jadi dua sama dua, empat kapal," kata Trenggono di Istana, Senin (6/1).
> 
> "Ohhh industri dalam negeri dong industrinya," katanya.
> 
> Prabowo Subianto juga menyambangi Menko Kemaritiman dan Investasi Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan. Keduanya sempat membahas persoalan dengan China di Natuna.
> 
> Usai pertemuan, Luhut bilang bahwa Indonesia akan membeli kapal panjang sejenis ocean going. Kapal tersebut akan memperkuat pengamanan laut Indonesia.
> 
> "Jadi ke depannya, Pak Bowo tadi juga sudah bilang akan memperbanyak kapal angkatan laut. Dan tadi saya usul supaya ada ocean going, kapal yang lebih panjang," kata Luhut di kantornya, Jumat (3/1/20).
> 
> "Kita belum pernah punya selama republik ini merdeka. Jadi sekarang ini yang tadi dengan Pak Bowo itu, mau beli yang 138-140 meter frigate," lanjutnya.
> 
> Dia mengaku, kapal-kapal patroli laut yang dimiliki Indonesia selama ini belum cukup untuk menjangkau semua kebutuhan pengamanan.
> 
> Selama ini kapal coast guard yang dimiliki relatif berukuran kecil sehingga berpengaruh pada kemampuan armada di dalamnya.
> 
> "Karena di situ kalau kamu beli kapal 105 meter, baru 2 hari kamu udah muntah darah," katanya
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...rabowo-kompak-impor-kapal-perang-dari-denmark
> 
> I guess rumour about the plan to redesign/enlarge the heavy frigate into light destroyer configuration turns out to be true.
> 
> 
> Let's stick with HDW i guess.



Our designated OPV is actually a light frigate but in name only much like Bung Tomo class in which still called OPV when sold to Brunei


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> As for me , go with original manufacturer


Galangan turki kynya lg sibuk bkin piri reis dkk. Kmrn baru launch piri reis.



umigami said:


> Greece u214 too


Kata orang Turki "regarding greek u214 because their fault"
Turkish u214 as i know slighthly diffrent from greek u214 because turk modify it add length etc, as cabatli said before. So because turkish u214 just launched month ago, let see how their performance.


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> *Luhut dan Prabowo Kompak Impor Kapal Perang dari Denmark*
> Ferry Sandi , CNBC Indonesia
> NEWS
> 
> 17 January 2020 14:50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Presiden Joko Widodo di atas KRI Usman Harun dengan latar belakang KRI Karel Sasuit Tubun yang sedang berlabuh di Puslabuh TNI AL di Selat Lampa. (Setpres/Agus Suparto)
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* *Menteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman dan Investasi Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan mengatakan Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) di bawah Menhan Prabowo Subianto telah membeli kapal panjang hingga 150 meter atau 'Ocean Going'. Kedua memang sempat membahas soal pengadaan kapal Ocean Going beberapa waktu lalu.
> 
> "Pak Prabowo saya lihat angkatan laut udah beli ocean going, akan beli dari Denmark. Itu memang kapal yang ocean going yang 138 meter yang bisa 150 meter. *Jadi dia bisa berlayar fregat ini di laut bebas. Kita itu selama 72 tahun merdeka belum punya_ ocean going_," kata Luhut di Jakarta, Jumat (17/1)
> 
> Setelah pengadaan untuk Kemenhan, maka selanjutnya kapal sejenis _ocean going_ bisa dibeli untuk kebutuhan Badan Keamanan Laut (Bakamla) untuk mengamankan laut Indonesia.
> 
> 
> "Nah sekarang ini nanti kalau Bakamla selesai. Kita juga ingin nanti Bakamla punya seperti itu. Bukan fregat tapi sekelas kapal supaya kapal _coast guard_ bisa juga berlayar di Natuna, ZEE," katanya.
> 
> PILIHAN REDAKSI
> 
> *Tak Cuma Motor dan Mobil, RI Punya Startup 'Ojol' Kapal!*
> *Luhut: Microsoft Mau Investasi Rp 14 T di RI Buat Data Center*
> *Siap-siap! 7 Robot Ini Bakal 'Rebut' Pekerjaan Manusia*
> 
> 
> Wakil Menteri Pertahanan (Wamenhan) Sakti Wahyu Trenggono sebelumnya juga menyampaikan sedang menyiapkan realisasi pengadaan kapal patroli laut skala besar termasuk di Laut Natuna. Program jangka panjang ini akan menggunakan sumber daya dalam negeri, tak perlu dari luar.
> 
> "Bikin kok kita bikin. Dua, bikin dalam negeri ya. Sama ada dua jenis yang satu fregate yang satu namanya OVP. Jadi dua sama dua, empat kapal," kata Trenggono di Istana, Senin (6/1).
> 
> "Ohhh industri dalam negeri dong industrinya," katanya.
> 
> Prabowo Subianto juga menyambangi Menko Kemaritiman dan Investasi Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan. Keduanya sempat membahas persoalan dengan China di Natuna.
> 
> Usai pertemuan, Luhut bilang bahwa Indonesia akan membeli kapal panjang sejenis ocean going. Kapal tersebut akan memperkuat pengamanan laut Indonesia.
> 
> "Jadi ke depannya, Pak Bowo tadi juga sudah bilang akan memperbanyak kapal angkatan laut. Dan tadi saya usul supaya ada ocean going, kapal yang lebih panjang," kata Luhut di kantornya, Jumat (3/1/20).
> 
> "Kita belum pernah punya selama republik ini merdeka. Jadi sekarang ini yang tadi dengan Pak Bowo itu, mau beli yang 138-140 meter frigate," lanjutnya.
> 
> Dia mengaku, kapal-kapal patroli laut yang dimiliki Indonesia selama ini belum cukup untuk menjangkau semua kebutuhan pengamanan.
> 
> Selama ini kapal coast guard yang dimiliki relatif berukuran kecil sehingga berpengaruh pada kemampuan armada di dalamnya.
> 
> "Karena di situ kalau kamu beli kapal 105 meter, baru 2 hari kamu udah muntah darah," katanya
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...rabowo-kompak-impor-kapal-perang-dari-denmark
> 
> I guess rumour about the plan to redesign/enlarge the heavy frigate into light destroyer configuration turns out to be true.
> 
> 
> Let's stick with HDW i guess.







So he talked about Opv 105 m huh?

The one prabowo talked with is TKMS


----------



## umigami

Ruhnama said:


> Galangan turki kynya lg sibuk bkin piri reis dkk. Kmrn baru launch piri reis.
> 
> 
> Kata orang Turki "regarding greek u214 because their fault"
> Turkish u214 as i know slighthly diffrent from greek u214 because turk modify it add length etc, as cabatli said before. So because turkish u214 just launched month ago, let see how their performance.


Please tell us more about papanikolis sub problem


----------



## Kansel

*Purnawirawan TNI AU: Jangan Terlalu Berharap dengan Su-35*
11 hours ago Ery




Jet tempur Sukhoi Su-35 Angkatan Udara Rusia. Sumber gambar: twitter/ @smmsyria


IndoAviation – Seorang purnawirawan TNI Angkatan Udara berpendapat bahwa jangan terlalu besar memberi harapan terhadap jet tempur Sukhoi Su-35 _Flanker E_. Ada empat alasan yang dikemukakan Marsdya TNI (Purn) Eris Heriyanto terkait pendapatnya tersebut.

Alasan pertama, alumni Akademi Angkatan Udara tahun 1976 ini mengatakan bahwa platform Su-35 merupakan pengembangan dari jenis sebelumnya, yakni Su-27 _Flanker._ Seperti diketahui, Su-27 merupakan jet tempur generasi ke-4, sementara Su-35 generasi 4++. Akan terkesan tanggung bila Indonesia mengakuisisi Su-35, karena jet tempur generasi ke-5 dengan kemampuan siluman telah hadir.

“Kemampuan platform ini (Su-35) bagus dikecepatan rendah dan stabilitasnya,” imbuh Panglima Komando Pertahanan Udara Nasional periode 2006-2007 ini kepada _IndoAviation_ beberapa waktu lalu.

Merujuk pada sejarah bangsa ini, kekuatan udara Indonesia pernah disegani dunia internasional. Bagaimana tidak, pada tahun-tahun awal kemerdekaan Angkatan Udara Indonesia pernah disokong sejumlah pesawat paling canggih di masanya.

Pesawat-pesawat itu antara lain adalah pembom strategis Tupolev Tu-16 _Badger_; pesawat intai OV-10 _Bronco_ dan P-51 _Mustang_; pesawat tempur F86F _Sabre_, MiG-15 _Fagot_, dan MiG-17 _Fresco_, MiG-19 _Farmer_, dan MiG-21 _Fishbed_.

Meskipun pada saat itu perekonomian belum sangat kuat, ditambah lagi stabilitas politik hingga keamanan rutin dipecahkan Belanda dan pemberontak lokal, tapi Indonesia masih mampu mengakuisisi deretan pesawat legendaris tersebut.

Walaupun kondisi perekonomian Indonesia saat ini mengalami degradasi ketimbang sejumlah negara tetangga di kawasan Asia Tenggara, mungkin pemerintah perlu mempertimbangkan kembali untuk memperkuat TNI AU dengan generasi pesawat yang superior pada era sekarang seperti jet tempur generasi ke-5 yang berkemampuan siluman dan memiliki radar aktif.

Alasan kedua, dari segi avionik _Flanker E_ hanya didukung radar pasif PESA (_passive electronically scanned array_). Padahal jet tempur sekelasnya seperti Saab JAS 39E/F _Gripen_, Dassault _Rafale_, dan Eurofighter _Typhoon_ telah dilengkapi radar aktif AESA (_active electronically scanned array_).

“Avionik memegang peranan yang sangat penting bagi pesawat tempur, khususnya radar. Radar yang ada di Su-35 bukan EASA radar, namun pasif _scanned array_ (PESA) yang mana akurasinya jauh dari EASA radar,” jelasnya.

Mantan pilot penempur F-16 _Fighting Falcon_ dan F-5 _Tiger II_ TNI AU dengan _callsign_ “_Mustang_” ini menerangkan, pada pertempuran udara modern, siapa yang mendeteksi lebih dulu dialah yang memperoleh kesempatan memenangkan pertempuran lebih besar.

Alasan ketiga, pria yang masih aktif menjadi anggota Tim Pelaksana Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan (KKIP) ini menjelaskan bahwa bentuk Su-35 lebih besar dari pesawat tempur sekelasnya, sehingga akan mudah terdeteksi pesawat lawan.

Terakhir, mantan Sekretaris Jenderal Kementerian Pertahanan ini menilai dukungan logistik pesawat buatan Rusia tersebut sangat mahal.

“Selain itu, kelemahan pesawat Rusia adalah _logistic support_ yang sangat mahal (_life cycle cost_). Dengan pertimbangan-pertimbangan ini, kita tidak bisa menaruh kepercayaan terhadap Su-35. Masih jauh dibandingkan dengan kemampuan pesawat F-35 yang dimiliki tetangga-tetangga kita,” tandasnya.

Sebagai informasi, Sukhoi Su-35 _Flanker-E_ atau _Super Flanker_ merupakan pesawat jet tempur multiperan kelas berat buatan Rusia yang memiliki jangkauan lebih luas dari Su-27. Su-35 dikembangkan dari Su-27, dan awalnya diberi nama Su-27M. Pesawat ini dikembangkan untuk menandingi F-15 _Eagle_ dan F-16.

Karena kesamaan fitur dan komponen yang dikandungnya, Su-35 dianggap sebagai sepupu dekat Sukhoi Su-30MKI, sebuah varian Su-30 yang diproduksi untuk India. Pesawat Su-35 perdana kemudian dikembangkan lagi menjadi Su-35BM, yang memasuki deretan produksi sebagai Su-35S untuk AU Rusia.

https://indoaviation.asia/purnawirawan-tni-au-jangan-terlalu-berharap-dengan-su-35/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> *Purnawirawan TNI AU: Jangan Terlalu Berharap dengan Su-35*
> 11 hours ago Ery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jet tempur Sukhoi Su-35 Angkatan Udara Rusia. Sumber gambar: twitter/ @smmsyria
> 
> 
> IndoAviation – Seorang purnawirawan TNI Angkatan Udara berpendapat bahwa jangan terlalu besar memberi harapan terhadap jet tempur Sukhoi Su-35 _Flanker E_. Ada empat alasan yang dikemukakan Marsdya TNI (Purn) Eris Heriyanto terkait pendapatnya tersebut.
> 
> Alasan pertama, alumni Akademi Angkatan Udara tahun 1976 ini mengatakan bahwa platform Su-35 merupakan pengembangan dari jenis sebelumnya, yakni Su-27 _Flanker._ Seperti diketahui, Su-27 merupakan jet tempur generasi ke-4, sementara Su-35 generasi 4++. Akan terkesan tanggung bila Indonesia mengakuisisi Su-35, karena jet tempur generasi ke-5 dengan kemampuan siluman telah hadir.
> 
> “Kemampuan platform ini (Su-35) bagus dikecepatan rendah dan stabilitasnya,” imbuh Panglima Komando Pertahanan Udara Nasional periode 2006-2007 ini kepada _IndoAviation_ beberapa waktu lalu.
> 
> Merujuk pada sejarah bangsa ini, kekuatan udara Indonesia pernah disegani dunia internasional. Bagaimana tidak, pada tahun-tahun awal kemerdekaan Angkatan Udara Indonesia pernah disokong sejumlah pesawat paling canggih di masanya.
> 
> Pesawat-pesawat itu antara lain adalah pembom strategis Tupolev Tu-16 _Badger_; pesawat intai OV-10 _Bronco_ dan P-51 _Mustang_; pesawat tempur F86F _Sabre_, MiG-15 _Fagot_, dan MiG-17 _Fresco_, MiG-19 _Farmer_, dan MiG-21 _Fishbed_.
> 
> Meskipun pada saat itu perekonomian belum sangat kuat, ditambah lagi stabilitas politik hingga keamanan rutin dipecahkan Belanda dan pemberontak lokal, tapi Indonesia masih mampu mengakuisisi deretan pesawat legendaris tersebut.
> 
> Walaupun kondisi perekonomian Indonesia saat ini mengalami degradasi ketimbang sejumlah negara tetangga di kawasan Asia Tenggara, mungkin pemerintah perlu mempertimbangkan kembali untuk memperkuat TNI AU dengan generasi pesawat yang superior pada era sekarang seperti jet tempur generasi ke-5 yang berkemampuan siluman dan memiliki radar aktif.
> 
> Alasan kedua, dari segi avionik _Flanker E_ hanya didukung radar pasif PESA (_passive electronically scanned array_). Padahal jet tempur sekelasnya seperti Saab JAS 39E/F _Gripen_, Dassault _Rafale_, dan Eurofighter _Typhoon_ telah dilengkapi radar aktif AESA (_active electronically scanned array_).
> 
> “Avionik memegang peranan yang sangat penting bagi pesawat tempur, khususnya radar. Radar yang ada di Su-35 bukan EASA radar, namun pasif _scanned array_ (PESA) yang mana akurasinya jauh dari EASA radar,” jelasnya.
> 
> Mantan pilot penempur F-16 _Fighting Falcon_ dan F-5 _Tiger II_ TNI AU dengan _callsign_ “_Mustang_” ini menerangkan, pada pertempuran udara modern, siapa yang mendeteksi lebih dulu dialah yang memperoleh kesempatan memenangkan pertempuran lebih besar.
> 
> Alasan ketiga, pria yang masih aktif menjadi anggota Tim Pelaksana Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan (KKIP) ini menjelaskan bahwa bentuk Su-35 lebih besar dari pesawat tempur sekelasnya, sehingga akan mudah terdeteksi pesawat lawan.
> 
> Terakhir, mantan Sekretaris Jenderal Kementerian Pertahanan ini menilai dukungan logistik pesawat buatan Rusia tersebut sangat mahal.
> 
> “Selain itu, kelemahan pesawat Rusia adalah _logistic support_ yang sangat mahal (_life cycle cost_). Dengan pertimbangan-pertimbangan ini, kita tidak bisa menaruh kepercayaan terhadap Su-35. Masih jauh dibandingkan dengan kemampuan pesawat F-35 yang dimiliki tetangga-tetangga kita,” tandasnya.
> 
> Sebagai informasi, Sukhoi Su-35 _Flanker-E_ atau _Super Flanker_ merupakan pesawat jet tempur multiperan kelas berat buatan Rusia yang memiliki jangkauan lebih luas dari Su-27. Su-35 dikembangkan dari Su-27, dan awalnya diberi nama Su-27M. Pesawat ini dikembangkan untuk menandingi F-15 _Eagle_ dan F-16.
> 
> Karena kesamaan fitur dan komponen yang dikandungnya, Su-35 dianggap sebagai sepupu dekat Sukhoi Su-30MKI, sebuah varian Su-30 yang diproduksi untuk India. Pesawat Su-35 perdana kemudian dikembangkan lagi menjadi Su-35BM, yang memasuki deretan produksi sebagai Su-35S untuk AU Rusia.
> 
> https://indoaviation.asia/purnawirawan-tni-au-jangan-terlalu-berharap-dengan-su-35/


Finally, someone in air force bring it up. Let's hope "masyarakat awam" hear it too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> *Purnawirawan TNI AU: Jangan Terlalu Berharap dengan Su-35*
> 11 hours ago Ery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jet tempur Sukhoi Su-35 Angkatan Udara Rusia. Sumber gambar: twitter/ @smmsyria
> 
> 
> IndoAviation – Seorang purnawirawan TNI Angkatan Udara berpendapat bahwa jangan terlalu besar memberi harapan terhadap jet tempur Sukhoi Su-35 _Flanker E_. Ada empat alasan yang dikemukakan Marsdya TNI (Purn) Eris Heriyanto terkait pendapatnya tersebut.
> 
> Alasan pertama, alumni Akademi Angkatan Udara tahun 1976 ini mengatakan bahwa platform Su-35 merupakan pengembangan dari jenis sebelumnya, yakni Su-27 _Flanker._ Seperti diketahui, Su-27 merupakan jet tempur generasi ke-4, sementara Su-35 generasi 4++. Akan terkesan tanggung bila Indonesia mengakuisisi Su-35, karena jet tempur generasi ke-5 dengan kemampuan siluman telah hadir.
> 
> “Kemampuan platform ini (Su-35) bagus dikecepatan rendah dan stabilitasnya,” imbuh Panglima Komando Pertahanan Udara Nasional periode 2006-2007 ini kepada _IndoAviation_ beberapa waktu lalu.
> 
> Merujuk pada sejarah bangsa ini, kekuatan udara Indonesia pernah disegani dunia internasional. Bagaimana tidak, pada tahun-tahun awal kemerdekaan Angkatan Udara Indonesia pernah disokong sejumlah pesawat paling canggih di masanya.
> 
> Pesawat-pesawat itu antara lain adalah pembom strategis Tupolev Tu-16 _Badger_; pesawat intai OV-10 _Bronco_ dan P-51 _Mustang_; pesawat tempur F86F _Sabre_, MiG-15 _Fagot_, dan MiG-17 _Fresco_, MiG-19 _Farmer_, dan MiG-21 _Fishbed_.
> 
> Meskipun pada saat itu perekonomian belum sangat kuat, ditambah lagi stabilitas politik hingga keamanan rutin dipecahkan Belanda dan pemberontak lokal, tapi Indonesia masih mampu mengakuisisi deretan pesawat legendaris tersebut.
> 
> Walaupun kondisi perekonomian Indonesia saat ini mengalami degradasi ketimbang sejumlah negara tetangga di kawasan Asia Tenggara, mungkin pemerintah perlu mempertimbangkan kembali untuk memperkuat TNI AU dengan generasi pesawat yang superior pada era sekarang seperti jet tempur generasi ke-5 yang berkemampuan siluman dan memiliki radar aktif.
> 
> Alasan kedua, dari segi avionik _Flanker E_ hanya didukung radar pasif PESA (_passive electronically scanned array_). Padahal jet tempur sekelasnya seperti Saab JAS 39E/F _Gripen_, Dassault _Rafale_, dan Eurofighter _Typhoon_ telah dilengkapi radar aktif AESA (_active electronically scanned array_).
> 
> “Avionik memegang peranan yang sangat penting bagi pesawat tempur, khususnya radar. Radar yang ada di Su-35 bukan EASA radar, namun pasif _scanned array_ (PESA) yang mana akurasinya jauh dari EASA radar,” jelasnya.
> 
> Mantan pilot penempur F-16 _Fighting Falcon_ dan F-5 _Tiger II_ TNI AU dengan _callsign_ “_Mustang_” ini menerangkan, pada pertempuran udara modern, siapa yang mendeteksi lebih dulu dialah yang memperoleh kesempatan memenangkan pertempuran lebih besar.
> 
> Alasan ketiga, pria yang masih aktif menjadi anggota Tim Pelaksana Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan (KKIP) ini menjelaskan bahwa bentuk Su-35 lebih besar dari pesawat tempur sekelasnya, sehingga akan mudah terdeteksi pesawat lawan.
> 
> Terakhir, mantan Sekretaris Jenderal Kementerian Pertahanan ini menilai dukungan logistik pesawat buatan Rusia tersebut sangat mahal.
> 
> “Selain itu, kelemahan pesawat Rusia adalah _logistic support_ yang sangat mahal (_life cycle cost_). Dengan pertimbangan-pertimbangan ini, kita tidak bisa menaruh kepercayaan terhadap Su-35. Masih jauh dibandingkan dengan kemampuan pesawat F-35 yang dimiliki tetangga-tetangga kita,” tandasnya.
> 
> Sebagai informasi, Sukhoi Su-35 _Flanker-E_ atau _Super Flanker_ merupakan pesawat jet tempur multiperan kelas berat buatan Rusia yang memiliki jangkauan lebih luas dari Su-27. Su-35 dikembangkan dari Su-27, dan awalnya diberi nama Su-27M. Pesawat ini dikembangkan untuk menandingi F-15 _Eagle_ dan F-16.
> 
> Karena kesamaan fitur dan komponen yang dikandungnya, Su-35 dianggap sebagai sepupu dekat Sukhoi Su-30MKI, sebuah varian Su-30 yang diproduksi untuk India. Pesawat Su-35 perdana kemudian dikembangkan lagi menjadi Su-35BM, yang memasuki deretan produksi sebagai Su-35S untuk AU Rusia.
> 
> https://indoaviation.asia/purnawirawan-tni-au-jangan-terlalu-berharap-dengan-su-35/



This is very technical, simple and plain!!! All of them good points

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

May I ask, why Indo didn't went for Rafale/Typhoon? Whatever as a stopgap for future Acquisition (ie KFX) or just as main 4+gen?
I can understand the Investment condition but aside that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

HannibalBarca said:


> May I ask, why Indo didn't went for Rafale/Typhoon? Whatever as a stopgap for future Acquisition (ie KFX) or just as main 4+gen?
> I can understand the Investment condition but aside that?


Su-35 was meant to do that .


----------



## Nike

HannibalBarca said:


> May I ask, why Indo didn't went for Rafale/Typhoon? Whatever as a stopgap for future Acquisition (ie KFX) or just as main 4+gen?
> I can understand the Investment condition but aside that?



Well we will acquire two squadron worth F16V in 2020-2024 time frame to increasing our fire power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1218041263410184193

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

umigami said:


> Please tell us more about papanikolis sub problem



'Once the Papanikolis’ sea trials began in 2006, however, the Hellenic Navy found a host of issues with the new submarine. Poor performance from the AIP system that supplements its diesel engines for long underwater operations, problems with the ISUS combat system, poor surface seakeeping in high seas, and hydraulic system issues were among the major flaws reported. The Navy refused acceptance, leaving HDW to fix the boat."

You can read the rest of the story here: https://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/greece-in-default-on-u-214-submarine-order-05801/

=======================================================
Good Ol' Day

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1218135366017769473

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

I wonder if PT PAL dry dock can handle this kind of ship, for construction and repairs. Lantai betonnya moga2 kuat.


----------



## umigami

NEKONEKO said:


> I wonder if PT PAL dry dock can handle this kind of ship, for construction and repairs. Lantai betonnya moga2 kuat.


They have No Problem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

umigami said:


> They have No Problem


Nice, tapi 30.000 ton itu DWT nya, bukan bèerat kapalnya, kapal cargo DWT emang besar2. Eniwei Kalau bisa untuk tanker seukuran ini mungkin bakalan ga masalah untuk iver.


Budi menjelaskan perseroan sebelumnya pernah melakukan kerja sama dengan perusahaan minyak negara tersebut terkait pengadaan dua unit kapal tanker dengan ukuran 17.500 DWT. Namun, terjadi keterlambatan pengiriman selama 1 tahun dan 2 tahun yang disebabkan oleh musibah tergulingnya kapal milik Pelni di depan salah satu pintu _docking_ PAL Indonesia.
https://ekonomi.bisnis.com/read/20180207/257/735721/pal-indonesia-berharap-bisa-garap-kapal-tanker-pertamina
They have no problem for this tanker tho.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Harimau Tank in Armored Warfare.







https://aw.my.games/en/news/general/development-harimau

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

mandala said:


> Harimau Tank in Armored Warfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://aw.my.games/en/news/general/development-harimau


Ah dammit.... Wish I had PC


----------



## NEKONEKO

GraveDigger388 said:


> Ah dammit.... Wish I had PC


I think its not a PC game.


----------



## GraveDigger388

NEKONEKO said:


> I think its not a PC game.


AW is PC game and console.


----------



## striver44

umigami said:


> View attachment 600268
> 
> So he talked about Opv 105 m huh?
> 
> The one prabowo talked with is TKMS


Hmmm pkr lagi.


----------



## Indos

mandala said:


> Harimau Tank in Armored Warfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://aw.my.games/en/news/general/development-harimau



I am waiting DCS game include KFX/IFX fighter on their game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

So the navy wants to add anti surface capability aboard its panther helo.
https://www.janes.com/article/93706...submarine-surface-kits-for-five-more-panthers
Something like this?





MBDA Marte ER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

*What if Indonesia had Rafale and Scorpene submarines? *

By Michel Cabirol | 01/17/2020, 6:00 AM | ￼





Already sold in India and Malaysia, the Scorpene could well dock in Indonesia (Credits: DCNS)

The Indonesian Minister of Defense explained to France that his country wanted to arm itself to counter the Chinese threat. *Jakarta is interested in 48 Rafale, up to 4 Scorpene and 2 Gowind.*

According to concordant sources, Indonesia is interested in purchasing Rafale fighter planes (Dassault Aviation), Scorpene submarines and Gowind corvettes (Naval Group). The visit to Paris on Monday of the Minister of Defense of Indonesia, Prabowo Subianto, an ex-general reputed to be Francophile, was considered constructive even if we must remain very cautious at this stage. Thus, the Indonesian minister was expected in stride in Hamburg at TKMS. Tensions with China are leading to rearmament of the countries bordering the China Sea. This is the case of Indonesia, which has deployed combat aircraft and warships around the Natuna Islands near the South China Sea.

According to sources interviewed by La Tribune, Jakarta is interested in 48 Rafale, up to 4 Scorpene submarines armed with Exocet SM39 missile and by two 2,500-ton Gowind corvettes. These purchases could be made through an intergovernmental agreement between France and Indonesia, which wishes to go quickly. In 10 years, Paris has sold 1.36 billion euros in military equipment to Jakarta, with a peak in 2013 (480 million euros). That year, the missile MBDA had sold for more than 200 million euros a very short range surface-to-air weapon system (Mistral 3) and Nexter had placed 37 Caesar systems (115 million euros). The tricolor groups can rely on the strategic partnership signed in 2011 between France and Indonesia.

Read more: https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...afale-et-des-sous-marins-scorpene-837339.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

mandala said:


> *What if Indonesia had Rafale and Scorpene submarines? *
> 
> By Michel Cabirol | 01/17/2020, 6:00 AM | ￼
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already sold in India and Malaysia, the Scorpene could well dock in Indonesia (Credits: DCNS)
> 
> The Indonesian Minister of Defense explained to France that his country wanted to arm itself to counter the Chinese threat. *Jakarta is interested in 48 Rafale, up to 4 Scorpene and 2 Gowind.*
> 
> According to concordant sources, Indonesia is interested in purchasing Rafale fighter planes (Dassault Aviation), Scorpene submarines and Gowind corvettes (Naval Group). The visit to Paris on Monday of the Minister of Defense of Indonesia, Prabowo Subianto, an ex-general reputed to be Francophile, was considered constructive even if we must remain very cautious at this stage. Thus, the Indonesian minister was expected in stride in Hamburg at TKMS. Tensions with China are leading to rearmament of the countries bordering the China Sea. This is the case of Indonesia, which has deployed combat aircraft and warships around the Natuna Islands near the South China Sea.
> 
> According to sources interviewed by La Tribune, Jakarta is interested in 48 Rafale, up to 4 Scorpene submarines armed with Exocet SM39 missile and by two 2,500-ton Gowind corvettes. These purchases could be made through an intergovernmental agreement between France and Indonesia, which wishes to go quickly. In 10 years, Paris has sold 1.36 billion euros in military equipment to Jakarta, with a peak in 2013 (480 million euros). That year, the missile MBDA had sold for more than 200 million euros a very short range surface-to-air weapon system (Mistral 3) and Nexter had placed 37 Caesar systems (115 million euros). The tricolor groups can rely on the strategic partnership signed in 2011 between France and Indonesia.
> 
> Read more: https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...afale-et-des-sous-marins-scorpene-837339.html


should hold back a little , and wait for the futher notice from our ministry of defence , though i would crave for Rafale even if it means su-35 will not come .


----------



## 182

mandala said:


> *What if Indonesia had Rafale and Scorpene submarines? *
> 
> By Michel Cabirol | 01/17/2020, 6:00 AM | ￼
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already sold in India and Malaysia, the Scorpene could well dock in Indonesia (Credits: DCNS)
> 
> The Indonesian Minister of Defense explained to France that his country wanted to arm itself to counter the Chinese threat. *Jakarta is interested in 48 Rafale, up to 4 Scorpene and 2 Gowind.*
> 
> According to concordant sources, Indonesia is interested in purchasing Rafale fighter planes (Dassault Aviation), Scorpene submarines and Gowind corvettes (Naval Group). The visit to Paris on Monday of the Minister of Defense of Indonesia, Prabowo Subianto, an ex-general reputed to be Francophile, was considered constructive even if we must remain very cautious at this stage. Thus, the Indonesian minister was expected in stride in Hamburg at TKMS. Tensions with China are leading to rearmament of the countries bordering the China Sea. This is the case of Indonesia, which has deployed combat aircraft and warships around the Natuna Islands near the South China Sea.
> 
> According to sources interviewed by La Tribune, Jakarta is interested in 48 Rafale, up to 4 Scorpene submarines armed with Exocet SM39 missile and by two 2,500-ton Gowind corvettes. These purchases could be made through an intergovernmental agreement between France and Indonesia, which wishes to go quickly. In 10 years, Paris has sold 1.36 billion euros in military equipment to Jakarta, with a peak in 2013 (480 million euros). That year, the missile MBDA had sold for more than 200 million euros a very short range surface-to-air weapon system (Mistral 3) and Nexter had placed 37 Caesar systems (115 million euros). The tricolor groups can rely on the strategic partnership signed in 2011 between France and Indonesia.
> 
> Read more: https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...afale-et-des-sous-marins-scorpene-837339.html



complete translation of the article:

*Between two and four Scorpene *
In 2015, the Indonesian Air Force bought 16 Sukhoi Su-35s to renew a squadron of old F-5E Tiger IIs, at the expense of the Rafale and the Eurofighter. Regarding the Scorpene submarines already sold in India and Malaysia, Indonesia has two French proposals: one relating to the sale of two submarines off the shelf and the other to the acquisition of four copies carried out as part of a technology transfer (ToT) with the Indonesian group PT PAL. A working group has already been set up between Naval Group and the Indonesian Navy.

Why does Indonesia still want to buy new submarines? The Indonesian navy has reportedly encountered serious problems with its Chang Bogo-class submarines produced by South Korea. It will cancel a contract signed with Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) and estimated at $ 1 billion for the construction of three additional submarines. French submarine technology is appreciated in Asia-Pacific, a region where Naval Group already has three customers in the submarine field (Malaysia, India and Australia).


----------



## umigami

mandala said:


> *What if Indonesia had Rafale and Scorpene submarines? *
> 
> By Michel Cabirol | 01/17/2020, 6:00 AM | ￼
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already sold in India and Malaysia, the Scorpene could well dock in Indonesia (Credits: DCNS)
> 
> The Indonesian Minister of Defense explained to France that his country wanted to arm itself to counter the Chinese threat. *Jakarta is interested in 48 Rafale, up to 4 Scorpene and 2 Gowind.*
> 
> According to concordant sources, Indonesia is interested in purchasing Rafale fighter planes (Dassault Aviation), Scorpene submarines and Gowind corvettes (Naval Group). The visit to Paris on Monday of the Minister of Defense of Indonesia, Prabowo Subianto, an ex-general reputed to be Francophile, was considered constructive even if we must remain very cautious at this stage. Thus, the Indonesian minister was expected in stride in Hamburg at TKMS. Tensions with China are leading to rearmament of the countries bordering the China Sea. This is the case of Indonesia, which has deployed combat aircraft and warships around the Natuna Islands near the South China Sea.
> 
> According to sources interviewed by La Tribune, Jakarta is interested in 48 Rafale, up to 4 Scorpene submarines armed with Exocet SM39 missile and by two 2,500-ton Gowind corvettes. These purchases could be made through an intergovernmental agreement between France and Indonesia, which wishes to go quickly. In 10 years, Paris has sold 1.36 billion euros in military equipment to Jakarta, with a peak in 2013 (480 million euros). That year, the missile MBDA had sold for more than 200 million euros a very short range surface-to-air weapon system (Mistral 3) and Nexter had placed 37 Caesar systems (115 million euros). The tricolor groups can rely on the strategic partnership signed in 2011 between France and Indonesia.
> 
> Read more: https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...afale-et-des-sous-marins-scorpene-837339.html


WHAT? 48 RAFALES??
BUSEEET BOSS...
no way, that's too good to be true...


----------



## 182




----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> WHAT? 48 RAFALES??
> BUSEEET BOSS...
> no way, that's too good to be true...


Not even a single f*cking sense for me. India aja sempet keteteran beli rafale segitu banyaknya yakali ini 48 rafale buat penerbal soalnya AU kan udah kekeh pengen viper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Not even a single f*cking sense for me. India aja sempet keteteran beli rafale segitu banyaknya yakali ini 48 rafale buat penerbal soalnya AU kan udah kekeh pengen viper


Except they plan to replace something else  ...
But still, it's too good to be true.
That's what I called "mimpi basah" level..


----------



## HellFireIndo

Just...stick with F-16 pls, we shouldn't be following Thai or Indian level of hoarding planes of different models of the same weight class, moreover, any need for fighters that couldnt be fulfilled by F-16's spec, are meant to be filled with IFX.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

is the buzz in the internet about extended version of 150 meter Iver Huitfeldt true ? i wonder how it's going to look like


----------



## mandala

Kansel said:


> Not even a single f*cking sense for me. India aja sempet keteteran beli rafale segitu banyaknya yakali ini 48 rafale buat penerbal soalnya AU kan udah kekeh pengen viper


I don't think the offer is for penerbal.


----------



## Required

182 said:


> Why does Indonesia still want to buy new submarines? The Indonesian navy has reportedly encountered serious problems with its Chang Bogo-class submarines produced by South Korea. It will cancel a contract signed with Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) and estimated at $ 1 billion for the construction of three additional submarines.



Wait, what's the Recent problem with our Chang Bogo? I think they already fix their battery issue...


----------



## umigami

HellFireIndo said:


> Just...stick with F-16 pls, we shouldn't be following Thai or Indian level of hoarding planes of different models of the same weight class, moreover, any need for fighters that couldnt be fulfilled by F-16's spec, are meant to be filled with IFX.


What class is Rafale?
I think above f-16 but not quite f-15 class either.



Raduga said:


> is the buzz in the internet about extended version of 150 meter Iver Huitfeldt true ? i wonder how it's going to look like


My imagination is pretty much like iver but with an oto breda 127/64, 2 milenium ciws, and they can put towed sonar like captas-4 in that 10 meter extra.

Oh, and choose exocet, nsm, or rbs15 to replace harpoon


----------



## Jatosint

182 said:


> complete translation of the article:
> 
> *Between two and four Scorpene *
> In 2015, the Indonesian Air Force bought 16 Sukhoi Su-35s to renew a squadron of old F-5E Tiger IIs, at the expense of the Rafale and the Eurofighter. Regarding the Scorpene submarines already sold in India and Malaysia, Indonesia has two French proposals: one relating to the sale of two submarines off the shelf and the other to the acquisition of four copies carried out as part of a technology transfer (ToT) with the Indonesian group PT PAL. A working group has already been set up between Naval Group and the Indonesian Navy.
> 
> Why does Indonesia still want to buy new submarines? The Indonesian navy has reportedly encountered serious problems with its Chang Bogo-class submarines produced by South Korea. It will cancel a contract signed with Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) and estimated at $ 1 billion for the construction of three additional submarines. French submarine technology is appreciated in Asia-Pacific, a region where Naval Group already has three customers in the submarine field (Malaysia, India and Australia).



We already has DPN-Class for Corvette and PKR for light-frigate,so, why do we need Gowind?


----------



## Ruhnama

mandala said:


> *What if Indonesia had Rafale and Scorpene submarines? *
> 
> By Michel Cabirol | 01/17/2020, 6:00 AM | ￼
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already sold in India and Malaysia, the Scorpene could well dock in Indonesia (Credits: DCNS)
> 
> The Indonesian Minister of Defense explained to France that his country wanted to arm itself to counter the Chinese threat. *Jakarta is interested in 48 Rafale, up to 4 Scorpene and 2 Gowind.*
> 
> According to concordant sources, Indonesia is interested in purchasing Rafale fighter planes (Dassault Aviation), Scorpene submarines and Gowind corvettes (Naval Group). The visit to Paris on Monday of the Minister of Defense of Indonesia, Prabowo Subianto, an ex-general reputed to be Francophile, was considered constructive even if we must remain very cautious at this stage. Thus, the Indonesian minister was expected in stride in Hamburg at TKMS. Tensions with China are leading to rearmament of the countries bordering the China Sea. This is the case of Indonesia, which has deployed combat aircraft and warships around the Natuna Islands near the South China Sea.
> 
> According to sources interviewed by La Tribune, Jakarta is interested in 48 Rafale, up to 4 Scorpene submarines armed with Exocet SM39 missile and by two 2,500-ton Gowind corvettes. These purchases could be made through an intergovernmental agreement between France and Indonesia, which wishes to go quickly. In 10 years, Paris has sold 1.36 billion euros in military equipment to Jakarta, with a peak in 2013 (480 million euros). That year, the missile MBDA had sold for more than 200 million euros a very short range surface-to-air weapon system (Mistral 3) and Nexter had placed 37 Caesar systems (115 million euros). The tricolor groups can rely on the strategic partnership signed in 2011 between France and Indonesia.
> 
> Read more: https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...afale-et-des-sous-marins-scorpene-837339.html


Sejak kapan prabowo francophile?


umigami said:


> WHAT? 48 RAFALES??
> BUSEEET BOSS...
> no way, that's too good to be true...


Itumah Qatar, f15 + Rafale gilak

Vote for exocet we must add more more and more exocet !!! Are we buy more lejen manpad mistral? Also aster 15/30 or anti balistic SAMP/T likely good


----------



## Nike

sure Rafale is more well positioned compared to Sukhoi family at grand scheme of Indonesia future combat system and network centric and we could slowly phase out the flanker fleet we had. But i am more inclined toward US made system though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

48rafale, scorpene gowind, smells like hoax to me
We don't have this kind shopping behavior, especially when we heavyly interested to viper, iver and u214


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> What class is Rafale?
> I think above f-16 but not quite f-15 class either.
> 
> 
> My imagination is pretty much like iver but with an oto breda 127/64, 2 milenium ciws, and they can put towed sonar like captas-4 in that 10 meter extra.
> 
> Oh, and choose exocet, nsm, or rbs15 to replace harpoon


They're the same class with similar capabilities. There isn't a point for us on buying the Rafale. It's going to be a huge waste down the defense budget. You'd have to set up all the infrastructure from scratch since we have absolutely zero experience with French fighter planes. Not to mention having to buy a completely different set of weapon packages for them.

If the AU truly wanted a multirole strike capability that isn't Russian or Chinese, they should look towards Boeing with their SHornets and Strike Eagles.


----------



## mandala

Well if Indonesia is interested with the Scorpene we should get the latest generation Scorpene 2000 SSK.

*DCNS Unveils an Evolution of Its Scorpene 2000 SSK Submarine at UDT 2015*

At UDT 2015 the Undersea Defence Technology exhibition and conference currently taking place in Rotterdam, DCNS unveiled an evolution of its Scorpene 2000 diesel-electric submarines (SSK).




*DCNS stand at UDT 2015 with the Scorpene 2000 evolution model*

Xavier Mesnet, Submarine Marketing Director, told _Navy Recognition_ during UDT 2015 that this evolution of the Scorpene 2000 design shows how DCNS integrates the latest technologies unveiled at Euronaval last year (such as the second-generation fuel-cell AIP, UUV deployment and recovery, Vipere multifunction buoy...) as well as industrial challenges and customer requirements.

The new Scorpene 2000 evolution model unveiled for the first time at UDT 2015 shows a redesigned sail and stern. According to Marie Nicod, submarine naval architect at DCNS, the only part left unchanged on the model shown at UDT 2015 is the bow. Up to 8 masts may now fit in the new sail because of its larger design. The stern is fitted with an X-rudder for better maneuvrability as well as pre-swirl stators: They reduce the rotational losses incurred by the propeller and further increase the performance of the screw.

DCNS can adapt the Scorpene 2000 series to specific customer requirements including its size and shape. Finally we were told that this evolution of the Scorpene 2000 may deploy the full spectrum of weapons: Torpedoes, Anti-ship missiles, Surface to air Missile, Cruise missiles plus special forces and UUVs.

https://www.navyrecognition.com/ind...-scorpene-2000-ssk-submarine-at-udt-2015.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia to Buy Bigger Boats for Coast Guard*

Jakarta. Indonesia plans to buy bigger boats to allow its coast guards to travel across the ocean, most notably the Natuna Sea, and expand their patrol reach, the government said on Friday.

The plan to buy ocean-going vessels was made after Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto had reportedly *bought frigates for the Indonesian Navy from Denmark*.

Maritime Affairs and Investment Coordinating Minister Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan said that the Maritime Security Agency (Bakamla), which soon becomes the country’s coast guard, will *need ships the size of those Danish vessels.*

"Mr. Prabowo has bought ocean-going vessels for the Navy from Denmark. They are between 138 meters and 150 meters in length and those frigates can sail across the ocean,” Luhut said at his office in Jakarta.

“After [the appointment of] Bakamla is completed, we want *similar vessels as well. Probably not frigates*, but we want our coast guard to be capable of sailing the Natuna Sea as well,” Luhut said.

The appointment of Bakamla as coast guard is mentioned in a bill being deliberated by the House of Representatives. The bill seeks to settle overlapping roles in domestic maritime securities. There are multiple institutions in maritime securities including the Bakamla, the Water Police, the Indonesian Navy and the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry’s sea patrols.

The Natuna Sea in Indonesia’s northern maritime borders has come under the government’s attention due to reported illegal fishings by foreign ships at its 200-nautical mile exclusive economic zone. Most recently, an Indonesian warship was in a close encounter with a Chinese coast guard who accompanied several Chinese fishing boats in the area.

https://jakartaglobe.id/news/indonesia-to-buy-bigger-boats-for-coast-guard

We will get big ship for our coast guard, bigger than KN Tanjung Datu. Nice.

F16 ✓.
Frigate ✓.
Kasel nya malah masuk tahap rumor lagi nih.

*Five Indonesians abducted in Malaysian waters*
Nunukan. N Kalimantan (ANTARA) - Five Indonesians of a fishing boat were abducted in the Tambisan waters in the Malaysian state of Sabah on Thursday, while three others were freed along with the wooden boat.

The Indonesian citizens were abducted not far away from the place where three Indonesians were kidnapped in the Tambisan waters, Tungku Lahad Datu, Malaysia, on September 23, last year, the Tambisan police noted in a written statement released on Saturday.

They were abducted on Thursday at 8 p.m. local time while catching fish using a wooden boat bearing registry permit number SSK 00543/F.

The Lahat Dato maritime police received a report of the abducted Indonesian sailors on Friday at 1:17 p.m. local time.

After receiving the report, the police sent some of its officers to the scene in search of the abducted Indonesians and spotted the boat moving in the direction of the Malaysian waters from the Philippines.

The boat was detected by the Tambisan ATM radar post on Friday at 9 p.m. local time.

The police seized the boat and conducted a search during which they found three crew members identified as Abdul Latif (37), Daeng Akbal (20), and Pian bin Janiru (36).

In the meantime, the five other Indonesians are identified as Arsyad bin Dahlan (42) as the skipper, Arizal Kastamiran (29), La Baa (32), Riswanto bin Hayono (27), and Edi bin Lawalopo (53) believed to have been held hostages.

The abduction came a day after Muhammad Farhan, an Indonesian held hostage by the Abu Sayyaf armed group in South Philippines, was successfully freed on Wednesday, Jan 15, 2020.

Farhan was rescued by the Philippine military in Baranggay Bato Bato, Indanan Sulu, the Indonesian Foreign Ministry noted in a written statement released on Thursday.

He is one of the three Indonesians abducted by the Abu Sayyaf group in the Tambisan waters, Lahad Datu, Malaysia, on September 23 last year.

Two other Indonesians were freed on December 22, 2019, during an operation launched by the Philippine military.

According to data from the Indonesian consulate in Tawau in the Malaysian state of Sabah, 39 Indonesians were abducted and held hostage by the Abu Sayyaf armed group during the period between 2003 and 2019.

Most victims were migrant workers abducted or held hostage while conducting activities in the waters off Sabah's eastern coast, Sulistijo Djati Ismojo, chief of the Indonesian consulate in Tawau, stated on Tuesday (Dec 24).

Of the total, 37 were freed, while one hostage died. 
https://en.antaranews.com/amp/news/139878/five-indonesians-abducted-in-malaysian-waters


----------



## mandala

san.geuk said:


> 48rafale, scorpene gowind, smells like hoax to me
> We don't have this kind shopping behavior, especially when we heavyly interested to viper, iver and u214


Let us just focus with the TNI wishlist presented to the DPR.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

^^ Interesting is that TNI-AL wants an attack helicopter. Based from Alman Helvas recent tweets the quantity is a total of 8 units.


----------



## Ruhnama

NEKONEKO said:


> *Indonesia to Buy Bigger Boats for Coast Guard*
> 
> Jakarta. Indonesia plans to buy bigger boats to allow its coast guards to travel across the ocean, most notably the Natuna Sea, and expand their patrol reach, the government said on Friday.
> 
> The plan to buy ocean-going vessels was made after Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto had reportedly *bought frigates for the Indonesian Navy from Denmark*.
> 
> Maritime Affairs and Investment Coordinating Minister Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan said that the Maritime Security Agency (Bakamla), which soon becomes the country’s coast guard, will *need ships the size of those Danish vessels.*
> 
> "Mr. Prabowo has bought ocean-going vessels for the Navy from Denmark. They are between 138 meters and 150 meters in length and those frigates can sail across the ocean,” Luhut said at his office in Jakarta.
> 
> “After [the appointment of] Bakamla is completed, we want *similar vessels as well. Probably not frigates*, but we want our coast guard to be capable of sailing the Natuna Sea as well,” Luhut said.
> 
> The appointment of Bakamla as coast guard is mentioned in a bill being deliberated by the House of Representatives. The bill seeks to settle overlapping roles in domestic maritime securities. There are multiple institutions in maritime securities including the Bakamla, the Water Police, the Indonesian Navy and the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry’s sea patrols.
> 
> The Natuna Sea in Indonesia’s northern maritime borders has come under the government’s attention due to reported illegal fishings by foreign ships at its 200-nautical mile exclusive economic zone. Most recently, an Indonesian warship was in a close encounter with a Chinese coast guard who accompanied several Chinese fishing boats in the area.
> 
> https://jakartaglobe.id/news/indonesia-to-buy-bigger-boats-for-coast-guard
> 
> We will get big ship for our coast guard, bigger than KN Tanjung Datu. Nice.
> 
> F16 ✓.
> Frigate ✓.
> Kasel nya malah masuk tahap rumor lagi nih.
> 
> *Five Indonesians abducted in Malaysian waters*
> Nunukan. N Kalimantan (ANTARA) - Five Indonesians of a fishing boat were abducted in the Tambisan waters in the Malaysian state of Sabah on Thursday, while three others were freed along with the wooden boat.
> 
> The Indonesian citizens were abducted not far away from the place where three Indonesians were kidnapped in the Tambisan waters, Tungku Lahad Datu, Malaysia, on September 23, last year, the Tambisan police noted in a written statement released on Saturday.
> 
> They were abducted on Thursday at 8 p.m. local time while catching fish using a wooden boat bearing registry permit number SSK 00543/F.
> 
> The Lahat Dato maritime police received a report of the abducted Indonesian sailors on Friday at 1:17 p.m. local time.
> 
> After receiving the report, the police sent some of its officers to the scene in search of the abducted Indonesians and spotted the boat moving in the direction of the Malaysian waters from the Philippines.
> 
> The boat was detected by the Tambisan ATM radar post on Friday at 9 p.m. local time.
> 
> The police seized the boat and conducted a search during which they found three crew members identified as Abdul Latif (37), Daeng Akbal (20), and Pian bin Janiru (36).
> 
> In the meantime, the five other Indonesians are identified as Arsyad bin Dahlan (42) as the skipper, Arizal Kastamiran (29), La Baa (32), Riswanto bin Hayono (27), and Edi bin Lawalopo (53) believed to have been held hostages.
> 
> The abduction came a day after Muhammad Farhan, an Indonesian held hostage by the Abu Sayyaf armed group in South Philippines, was successfully freed on Wednesday, Jan 15, 2020.
> 
> Farhan was rescued by the Philippine military in Baranggay Bato Bato, Indanan Sulu, the Indonesian Foreign Ministry noted in a written statement released on Thursday.
> 
> He is one of the three Indonesians abducted by the Abu Sayyaf group in the Tambisan waters, Lahad Datu, Malaysia, on September 23 last year.
> 
> Two other Indonesians were freed on December 22, 2019, during an operation launched by the Philippine military.
> 
> According to data from the Indonesian consulate in Tawau in the Malaysian state of Sabah, 39 Indonesians were abducted and held hostage by the Abu Sayyaf armed group during the period between 2003 and 2019.
> 
> Most victims were migrant workers abducted or held hostage while conducting activities in the waters off Sabah's eastern coast, Sulistijo Djati Ismojo, chief of the Indonesian consulate in Tawau, stated on Tuesday (Dec 24).
> 
> Of the total, 37 were freed, while one hostage died.
> https://en.antaranews.com/amp/news/139878/five-indonesians-abducted-in-malaysian-waters


We must sent guard to patrol near sulu


----------



## striver44

Ruhnama said:


> We must sent guard to patrol near sulu


We had a 3 nation patrol along with malaysia and philippines in the sulu area


----------



## Nike

Malaysia and Philippine? Their lacks of equipments and commitments is too appaling


----------



## striver44

High speed lcu

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NEKONEKO

striver44 said:


> High speed lcu
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


This LCU is big, I think it won't operate from our LPD. 
Its bigger than this LCU 24m.


----------



## striver44

NEKONEKO said:


> This LCU is big, I think it won't operate from our LPD.
> Its bigger than this LCU 24m.


LCU this size is used to transport mbt's


----------



## NEKONEKO

striver44 said:


> LCU this size is used to transport mbt's


Maybe it can carry up to 2 MBT or more, or mix with other type of vehicles.


----------



## dBSPL

*Indonesia may buy submarines from Turkey or Germany*
*Geopolitical and geo-strategic issues Indonesia's main concerns in acquiring submarines, says official*
Erric Permana |16.01.2020




File Photo


JAKARTA

Indonesia is considering the purchase of submarines from Turkey or Germany, a Defense Ministry spokesman said Thursday.

Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto is in the process of comparing the equipment from the two countries, said Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak.

"The minister is still contemplating whether to buy it from Turkey or Germany. Currently he is visiting Germany,” he told Anadolu Agency.

After the visit, he will report to President Joko Widodo.

The spokesman added that geopolitical and geo-strategic issues were Indonesia's main concerns in acquiring submarines.

Last November, Subianto paid an official visit to Turkey to meet with President Recep Tayyip Erdogan and his Turkish counterpart Hulusi Akar.

During his visit, the minister also visited the submarine factory.https://www.aa.com.tr/en/world/indonesia-may-buy-submarines-from-turkey-or-germany/1704780

***

It is explained in more detail here, but Turkish edition - https://www.defenceturk.net/endonezya-turkiye-ya-da-almanyadan-denizalti-almayi-planliyor

To summarize; In addition to the statements of Indonesian Ministry of Defense Spokesperson Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak, they giving some info about Mr Simanjuntak's shipyard visit on 27 November and the proposal sent to Indonesia.

As we know, STM signed a cooperation agreement with German company ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems (TKMS) at IDEF as part of the Indonesia Submarine Project. In the statement made that day they said that "one or two submarines under the project are planned to be built in Turkey, while the other submarines are expected to be built in Indonesia." Integrated systems of submarine are expected to be produced by ASELSAN and HAVELSAN. Within the scope of the project, there is wide range of ToT envisaged. As I understand it, REIS class being proposed for Indonesian Navy. 

*

The project's final situation was presented to Indonesian Navy officials in April-2019 by STM. The news is here: https://www.defenceturk.net/stm-endonezyada-denizalti-sunumu-yapti

@Ruhnama


----------



## mejikuhibiu

dBSPL said:


> *Indonesia may buy submarines from Turkey or Germany*
> *Geopolitical and geo-strategic issues Indonesia's main concerns in acquiring submarines, says official*
> Erric Permana |16.01.2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File Photo
> 
> 
> JAKARTA
> 
> Indonesia is considering the purchase of submarines from Turkey or Germany, a Defense Ministry spokesman said Thursday.
> 
> Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto is in the process of comparing the equipment from the two countries, said Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak.
> 
> "The minister is still contemplating whether to buy it from Turkey or Germany. Currently he is visiting Germany,” he told Anadolu Agency.
> 
> After the visit, he will report to President Joko Widodo.
> 
> The spokesman added that geopolitical and geo-strategic issues were Indonesia's main concerns in acquiring submarines.
> 
> Last November, Subianto paid an official visit to Turkey to meet with President Recep Tayyip Erdogan and his Turkish counterpart Hulusi Akar.
> 
> During his visit, the minister also visited the submarine factory.https://www.aa.com.tr/en/world/indonesia-may-buy-submarines-from-turkey-or-germany/1704780
> 
> ***
> 
> It is explained in more detail here, but Turkish edition - https://www.defenceturk.net/endonezya-turkiye-ya-da-almanyadan-denizalti-almayi-planliyor
> 
> To summarize; In addition to the statements of Indonesian Ministry of Defense Spokesperson Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak, they giving some info about Mr Simanjuntak's shipyard visit on 27 November and the proposal sent to Indonesia.
> 
> As we know, STM signed a cooperation agreement with German company ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems (TKMS) at IDEF as part of the Indonesia Submarine Project. In the statement made that day they said that "one or two submarines under the project are planned to be built in Turkey, while the other submarines are expected to be built in Indonesia." Integrated systems of submarine are expected to be produced by ASELSAN and HAVELSAN. Within the scope of the project, there is wide range of ToT envisaged. As I understand it, REIS class being proposed for Indonesian Navy.
> 
> *
> 
> The project's final situation was presented to Indonesian Navy officials in April-2019 by STM. The news is here: https://www.defenceturk.net/stm-endonezyada-denizalti-sunumu-yapti
> 
> @Ruhnama


I think we'll not buy sub from turkey, its potentially from german or france
What happen to SK sub, did we cancel the contract?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

mejikuhibiu said:


> I think we'll not buy sub from turkey, its potentially from german or france
> What happen to SK sub, did we cancel the contract?


Our gov somehow said the sub performance is "bad"



mandala said:


> I don't think the offer is for penerbal.


Thats what i thought but eventho the offer is not for penerbal then for who? AF wants 32 viper and 16 su 35 (could be cancelled any time)

But i guess I'm sticking with trimatra renbut



dBSPL said:


> *Indonesia may buy submarines from Turkey or Germany*
> *Geopolitical and geo-strategic issues Indonesia's main concerns in acquiring submarines, says official*
> Erric Permana |16.01.2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File Photo
> 
> 
> JAKARTA
> 
> Indonesia is considering the purchase of submarines from Turkey or Germany, a Defense Ministry spokesman said Thursday.
> 
> Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto is in the process of comparing the equipment from the two countries, said Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak.
> 
> "The minister is still contemplating whether to buy it from Turkey or Germany. Currently he is visiting Germany,” he told Anadolu Agency.
> 
> After the visit, he will report to President Joko Widodo.
> 
> The spokesman added that geopolitical and geo-strategic issues were Indonesia's main concerns in acquiring submarines.
> 
> Last November, Subianto paid an official visit to Turkey to meet with President Recep Tayyip Erdogan and his Turkish counterpart Hulusi Akar.
> 
> During his visit, the minister also visited the submarine factory.https://www.aa.com.tr/en/world/indonesia-may-buy-submarines-from-turkey-or-germany/1704780
> 
> ***
> 
> It is explained in more detail here, but Turkish edition - https://www.defenceturk.net/endonezya-turkiye-ya-da-almanyadan-denizalti-almayi-planliyor
> 
> To summarize; In addition to the statements of Indonesian Ministry of Defense Spokesperson Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak, they giving some info about Mr Simanjuntak's shipyard visit on 27 November and the proposal sent to Indonesia.
> 
> As we know, STM signed a cooperation agreement with German company ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems (TKMS) at IDEF as part of the Indonesia Submarine Project. In the statement made that day they said that "one or two submarines under the project are planned to be built in Turkey, while the other submarines are expected to be built in Indonesia." Integrated systems of submarine are expected to be produced by ASELSAN and HAVELSAN. Within the scope of the project, there is wide range of ToT envisaged. As I understand it, REIS class being proposed for Indonesian Navy.
> 
> *
> 
> The project's final situation was presented to Indonesian Navy officials in April-2019 by STM. The news is here: https://www.defenceturk.net/stm-endonezyada-denizalti-sunumu-yapti
> 
> @Ruhnama


Even better if they (German) offered type 218 would be a great contender againts Turkey U214TN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

NEKONEKO said:


> *Indonesia to Buy Bigger Boats for Coast Guard*
> 
> Jakarta. Indonesia plans to buy bigger boats to allow its coast guards to travel across the ocean, most notably the Natuna Sea, and expand their patrol reach, the government said on Friday.
> 
> The plan to buy ocean-going vessels was made after Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto had reportedly *bought frigates for the Indonesian Navy from Denmark*.
> 
> Maritime Affairs and Investment Coordinating Minister Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan said that the Maritime Security Agency (Bakamla), which soon becomes the country’s coast guard, will *need ships the size of those Danish vessels.*
> 
> "Mr. Prabowo has bought ocean-going vessels for the Navy from Denmark. They are between 138 meters and 150 meters in length and those frigates can sail across the ocean,” Luhut said at his office in Jakarta.
> 
> “After [the appointment of] Bakamla is completed, we want *similar vessels as well. Probably not frigates*, but we want our coast guard to be capable of sailing the Natuna Sea as well,” Luhut said.
> 
> The appointment of Bakamla as coast guard is mentioned in a bill being deliberated by the House of Representatives. The bill seeks to settle overlapping roles in domestic maritime securities. There are multiple institutions in maritime securities including the Bakamla, the Water Police, the Indonesian Navy and the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry’s sea patrols.
> 
> The Natuna Sea in Indonesia’s northern maritime borders has come under the government’s attention due to reported illegal fishings by foreign ships at its 200-nautical mile exclusive economic zone. Most recently, an Indonesian warship was in a close encounter with a Chinese coast guard who accompanied several Chinese fishing boats in the area.
> 
> https://jakartaglobe.id/news/indonesia-to-buy-bigger-boats-for-coast-guard


I know this sounds weird but I'm thinking that we're going to acquire absalon for bakamla idk why


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Our gov somehow said the sub performance is "bad"
> 
> 
> Thats what i thought but eventho the offer is not for penerbal then for who? AF wants 32 viper and 16 su 35 (could be cancelled any time)
> 
> But i guess I'm sticking with trimatra renbut
> 
> 
> Even better if they (German) offered type 218 would be a great battle againts Turkey


There is no way penerbal able to operate fighter jet right now. No infrastructure, human resources, and capability to do so


----------



## striver44

Germany? Nah, they're human rights issue is ridiculous


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> I know this sounds weird but I'm thinking that we're going to acquire absalon for bakamla idk why


could be absalon or the old HDMS Thetis extended variants .


Kansel said:


> Our gov somehow said the sub performance is "bad"
> 
> 
> Thats what i thought but eventho the offer is not for penerbal then for who? AF wants 32 viper and 16 su 35 (could be cancelled any time)
> 
> But i guess I'm sticking with trimatra renbut
> 
> 
> Even better if they (German) offered type 218 would be a great battle againts Turkey


bad is kinda over exagerrated , maybe just not met their performance "expectation" , this could also signaling the previous U209 , 401 and 402 , actually perform more or less the same or better than the changbogo , im really expecting we own 3000-4000 tonner subs like type 216 , or sweden A26 , that have the capability of launching cruise missile or antiship missile , without intrefering/eat up space with the torpedoes loadout .



striver44 said:


> Germany? Nah, they're human rights issue is ridiculous


i rarely heard german ranting about human right issues to us .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Kansel said:


> Thats what i thought but eventho the offer is not for penerbal then for who? AF wants 32 viper and 16 su 35 (could be cancelled any time)
> 
> But i guess I'm sticking with trimatra renbut


Ofcourse for the Air Force.


----------



## san.geuk

Kansel said:


> I know this sounds weird but I'm thinking that we're going to acquire absalon for bakamla idk why


That's quite reasonable and logic, Chinese CG have 10k ton ships, Vietnam on their way getting 4k ton CG, if we stick with Tanjung datu class, somehow we'll get bullied from those two


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> sweden A26


But can the boat be built soon? I mean they are still building their own now.


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> could be absalon or the old HDMS Thetis extended variants .
> 
> bad is kinda over exagerrated , maybe just not met their performance "expectation" , this could also signaling the previous U209 , 401 and 402 , actually perform more or less the same or better than the changbogo , im really expecting we own 3000-4000 tonner subs like type 216 , or sweden A26 , that have the capability of launching cruise missile or antiship missile , without intrefering/eat up space with the torpedoes loadout .
> 
> 
> i rarely heard german ranting about human right issues to us .


We should be cautious.


----------



## Raduga

Contender of KCR-60 from tescoindomaritim , we'd probably going to see this thing silently got launched just like the Elang Hitam .











__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> Contender of KCR-60 from tescoindomaritim , we'd probably going to see this thing silently got launched just like the Elang Hitam .
> View attachment 600710
> View attachment 600711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


I see that tesco indomaritim is going to be a big threat for PAL if there's no such market Monopoly.

Tesco indomaritim LCU beaching test.

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Jatosint

Kansel said:


> I see that tesco indomaritim is going to be a big threat for PAL if there's no such market Monopoly.
> 
> Tesco indomaritim LCU beaching test.
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



"will be used to carry missiles" ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

LunarSteam said:


> "will be used to carry missiles" ???


maybe they actually meant will be used to carry MLRS such as RM-70 or Astros .


----------



## Jatosint

Raduga said:


> maybe they actually meant will be used to carry MLRS such as RM-70 or Astros .



Perhaps, but that caption reminded me of WW2 era Landing Craft Tank armed with rocket LoL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Indonesian Air Force 8th Squadron EC725 Caracal Rocketing & CSAR Gunnery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Our gov somehow said the sub performance is "bad"


Bukannya karena trnyata TOTnya ga lancar gan?


striver44 said:


> Germany? Nah, they're human rights issue is ridiculou


If we see turkey problem when they cannot obtain MTU engine and renk transmission for altay tank so yes german very wary abt human right issue


LunarSteam said:


> Perhaps, but that caption reminded me of WW2 era Landing Craft Tank armed with rocket LoL


Also carry 5" gun lol, super power


----------



## The Ronin

*Indonesia plans to buy 4 Scorpene submarines and 2 Gowind corvettes*

Recently, the Indonesian Minister of Defense explained to France that his country wanted to arm itself to counter the Chinese threat. According to some sources, Jakarta is interested in buying up to 4 Scorpene submarines and 2 Gowind corvettes.

According to concordant sources, Indonesia is interested in purchasing up to four Scorpene submarines armed with Exocet SM39 missile and two 2,500-ton Gowind corvettes (Naval Group). The visit to Paris on Monday of the Minister of Defense of Indonesia, Prabowo Subianto, an ex-general reputed to be Francophile, was deemed constructive even if we must remain very cautious at this stage.

These purchases could be made through an intergovernmental agreement between France and Indonesia, which wishes to go quickly. For the record, in 10 years, Paris has sold 1.36 billion euros in military equipment to Jakarta, with a peak in 2013 (480 million euros). That year, MBDA had sold a very short-range surface-to-air weapon system (Mistral 3) for more than 200 million euros and Nexter had placed 37 Caesar systems (115 million euros). The three-colour groups can rely on the strategic partnership signed in 2011 between France and Indonesia.

Regarding the Scorpene submarines already sold in India and Malaysia, Indonesia has two French proposals: one relating to the sale of two submarines and the other to the acquisition of four models carried out as part of a technology transfer (ToT) with the Indonesian group PT PAL. A working group has already been set up between Naval Group and the Indonesian Navy.

https://www.navyrecognition.com/ind...ImTIhaiMc8CeLNppEaGUMcKfvYR_Uo857otCuy_ojp7iY


----------



## striver44

Deep inside i really hope prabowo, will use all in his power to green light the purchase of all the intended weapons mentioned. The previous def minister had been a dissapointment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

the news about cancellation of the 3 Changbogo submarine are starting to leaking and flowing in the internet (even in the international news) , Ministry of defence should atleast give explanation and clarification soon enough .


----------



## NEKONEKO

Though small but there is still a possibility that gowind is the candidate for our new OPV.
Cucokloginya '2 unit', tapi diberita baru cuman 'tertarik' sih.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Raduga

*Prabowo Enggan Tanggapi Laporan RI Mau Beli Jet Tempur*
CNN Indonesia | Senin, 20/01/2020 17:07 WIB
Bagikan : 




Menhan Prabowo Subianto enggan berbicara banyak soal kabar pembelian jet tempur dan kapal selam Prancis. (Foto: CNN Indonesia/Aria Ananda)​




Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto enggan berbicara banyak soal laporan yang menyebutkan bahwa Indonesia berencana membeli 48 jet tempur, empat kapal perang, dan dua kapal perang korvet Prancis.

Selepas menghadiri rapat di komisi I Dewan Perwakilan Rakyat (DPR) pada Senin (20/1) sore, Prabowo hanya tertawa dan mengatakan bahwa pembelian puluhan alat utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista) itu adalah keinginan Prancis.

"Itu mungkin keinginan Prancis, itu bisa saja itu," ucap Prabowo di depan wartawan sambil berjalan ke arah mobil.


Namun, Prabowo mengaku bahwa Indonesia perlu meningkatkan kapasitas pertahanan dengan salah satunya memodernisasi alutsista. Langkah itu, paparnya, diperlukan agar Indonesia memiliki kemampuan untuk menegakkan kedaulatan wilayah, terutama setelah insiden pelanggaran wilayah oleh puluhan kapal ikan China di Natuna baru-baru ini.

"Kita tidak bisa serta merta punya pertahanan kuat, tentunya pemerintah harus memikirkan ini. Soal pelanggaran wilayah, termasuk di Natuna baru-baru ini, harus menjadi perhatian seluruh pihak," kata Prabowo.

Indonesia dilaporkan tertarik untuk membeli 48 jet tempur Dessault Rafale, empat kapal selam Scorpene, dan dua kapal korvet GoWind buatan Prancis. 

Minat Indonesia untuk membeli kapal selam Prancis disebut muncul setelah pemerintah dikabarkan berencana mengakhiri kontrak pembelian kapal selam dengan perusahaan Prancis Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) setelah menghadapi sejumlah masalah.

Hal itu diungkap surat kabar lokal La Tribune mengutip sumber Kementerian Pertahanan Prancis .

Dikutip FR24 News, lawatan Prabowo Subianto ke Paris pada 11 hingga 13 Januari lalu dilakukan salah satunya untuk merampungkan rencana pembelian puluhan alutsista itu.

Dalam lawatan ke Prancis baru-baru ini, Prabowo memang bertemu Menhan Florence Parly dan berdiskusi soal penguatan kerja sama pertahanan. Dalam pertemuan itu, Prabowo dan Parly sepakat memperkuat kerja sama pertahanan Indonesia-Prancis demi memajukan industri pertahanan Indonesia.

Prabowo juga mengunjungi sejumlah industri militer negara Eropa tersebut. Beberapa perusahaan yang dikunjungi Prabowo antara lain terdiri dari perusahaan pesawat tempur, kapal, radar, sistem avionik, hingga perusahaan amunisi.

Ia menganggap Prancis dapat menjadi mitra strategis dalam membantu Indonesia memperkuat alutsista TNI dan memajukan pengembangan industri pertahanan nasional.

Di sisi lain, Indonesia juga masih menggantungkan kontrak pembelian jet tempur Sukhoi Su-35 dengan Rusia. Indonesia sudah meneken kontrak pembelian 11 Su-35 dari Rusia sekitar Februari 2018 lalu.

Sekitar akhir 2018, sejumlah pihak menuturkan belasan Sukhoi siap mengangkasa di Indonesia pada 2019. Namun, hingga kini kontrak pembelian belasan pesawat itu tak kunjung jelas. *(rds/evn)

https://www.cnnindonesia.com/intern...nggan-tanggapi-laporan-ri-mau-beli-jet-tempur
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

What's this ??




https://www.google.com/amp/s/photo....an-sttal-2020-pamerkan-karya-teknologi-tni-al


----------



## Nike

*Wamenhan Memimpin Rapat Untuk Pembangunan Alutsista PT DI*
Kamis, 16 Januari 2020




Jakarta – Wakil Menteri Pertahanan RI Sakti Wahyu Trenggono didampingi Sekretaris Jenderal Kementerian Pertahanan Laksamana Madya TNI Agus Setiadji, S.A.P., M.A memimpin Rapat untuk Pembangunan Alutsista PT DI, Kamis (16/1) di Ruang Palapa Kementerian Pertahanan RI Jakarta.

Wakil Menteri Pertahanan dalam sambutannya menyampaikan bahwa rapat ini dilaksanakan bertujuan untuk mengetahui segala bentuk produksi yang sudah dicapai oleh PT DI disamping itu yang menjadi kebutuhan dari PT DI dapat dipahami secara bersama.




Direktur Utama PT DI Bpk. Elfien Goentoro dalam paparannya menyampaikan bahwa pasar dalam negeri PT DI saat ini didominasi oleh produk militer melalui Renstra III, untuk itu diharapkan dapat teralisasi pemenuhan kapasitas PT DI sehingga pengembangan industri Dirgantara akan mengalami percepatan.

PT DI akan siap mengembangkan diri guna memenuhi kebutuhan, keinginan dan kepuasan customer sebagaimana yang tertera pada MEF (2020-2024).

Wakil Menteri Pertahanan juga mengharapkan agar produksi dari PT DI ada peningkatan dalam kwalitas produksinya sehingga apa yang sudah diciptakan oleh PT DI dapat dipasarkan ke negara luar.

https://www.kemhan.go.id/2020/01/16/wamenhan-memimpin-rapat-untuk-pembangunan-alutsista-pt-di.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## J.Brody

striver44 said:


> Germany? Nah, they're human rights issue is ridiculous



Remember we got the Leopard from Germany instead from initially Netherlands. There were some rejection from the leftist party at Germany parlements however not as radical as Netherlands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Indonesia abandons Su-35 purchase plan, seeks greater military cooperation with France to procure Rafale Jet, Scorpene-class submarine and Gowind-class Corvette: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ne-class-submarine-and-gowind-class-corvette/


----------



## Ruhnama

NEKONEKO said:


> baru cuman '


No sign contract so no sering kan berita TNI tertarik dah gitu dulu aja


----------



## umigami

polanski said:


> Indonesia abandons Su-35 purchase plan, seeks greater military cooperation with France to procure Rafale Jet, Scorpene-class submarine and Gowind-class Corvette: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ne-class-submarine-and-gowind-class-corvette/


Goodbye Flanker E...
You hardly missed here..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

polanski said:


> Indonesia abandons Su-35 purchase plan, seeks greater military cooperation with France to procure Rafale Jet, Scorpene-class submarine and Gowind-class Corvette: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ne-class-submarine-and-gowind-class-corvette/


Can't wait for the official statement.
Actually Indonesia is only 'interested' in Rafale, SU35 is still in a limbo but not out of the game yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Just a friendly reminder that indonesia "interested" in iver huidtfeldt class back in 2016 after similar incident with chinese CG, now it's 2020.

It maybe took years for the rafale deal to materialize . Just my bet tho


----------



## Chestnut

NEKONEKO said:


> Can't wait for the official statement.
> Actually Indonesia is only 'interested' in Rafale, SU35 is still in a limbo but not out of the game yet.


I wouldn't trust the French article so much, it comes off more as an opinion piece than an actual wishlist from our government.

I honestly don't believe that we'd actually buy the Rafale. The Scorpene has merit but honestly the Rafale and Gowind seems like it isn't going to go anywhere. For the most part, the AU had been closely following the Indian MRCA program and saw where it went with their Rafale order. 

The Rafale isn't much of an improvement over the F-16, so why would buying a jet that is more expensive over the F-16 and then having to set up the relevant supporting infrastructure as well as retraining of crews be something that's high on their list. The reality is that the AU LOVES the F-16, and it's going to be here for more years to come.

The Gowind is also not much of an improvement over the SIGMA 10514's, they share the same sensors and weapon complement and it makes no sense to purchase them when obtaining more SIGMA's or local design would be a better run for the money due to economy of scale. As much as we like to say that our government and military officials often times lack common sense they are not at Indian/Arab level yet when it comes to weapons purchasing, especially not those from the AU or the AL, as commonality is much more important in their operations than their AD counterparts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> The Gowind is also not much of an improvement over the SIGMA 10514's, they share the same sensors and weapon complement and it makes no sense to purchase them when obtaining more SIGMA's or local design would be a better run for the money due to economy of scale.


Yeah talking about sigma there's some people told me this



> TOT Sigma 10514 itu bodong. Kita cuma dikasih work order dan installation drawing tanpa tau design philosophy and calculation. Materialnya pun mereka sudah 90% difabrikasi dari belanda, termasuk pipa2nya. Intinya, kita ga bisa design ulang itu kapal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Chestnut said:


> I wouldn't trust the French article so much, it comes off more as an opinion piece than an actual wishlist from our government.
> 
> I honestly don't believe that we'd actually buy the Rafale. The Scorpene has merit but honestly the Rafale and Gowind seems like it isn't going to go anywhere. For the most part, the AU had been closely following the Indian MRCA program and saw where it went with their Rafale order.
> 
> The Rafale isn't much of an improvement over the F-16, so why would buying a jet that is more expensive over the F-16 and then having to set up the relevant supporting infrastructure as well as retraining of crews be something that's high on their list. The reality is that the AU LOVES the F-16, and it's going to be here for more years to come.
> 
> The Gowind is also not much of an improvement over the SIGMA 10514's, they share the same sensors and weapon complement and it makes no sense to purchase them when obtaining more SIGMA's or local design would be a better run for the money due to economy of scale. As much as we like to say that our government and military officials often times lack common sense they are not at Indian/Arab level yet when it comes to weapons purchasing, especially not those from the AU or the AL, as commonality is much more important in their operations than their AD counterparts.


Well yeah.



I am interested with their catobar system. Yup weird, i know.



> bodong


Kek fintech bodong aja, ato kerajaan-kerajaanan bodong aja.
Pastinya udah ada kejelasan semuanya didokumen kontrak lah.


----------



## Jatosint

Kansel said:


> Yeah talking about sigma there's some people told me this





NEKONEKO said:


> Well yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> I am interested with their catobar system. Yup weird, i know.
> 
> 
> Kek fintech bodong aja, ato kerajaan-kerajaanan bodong aja.
> Pastinya udah ada kejelasan semuanya didokumen kontrak lah.



Emangnya di kontrak yg dijanjikan Damen ke PAL itu apa aja ya? 

Bukannya PAL kebagian bikin empat dari enam modul terus PAL juga yg ngerakit semua modulnya jadi satu? 

https://www.damen.com/en/news/2016/...0514_pkr_launched_at_pt_pal_surabaya_shipyard

Saya gk ngerti industri/konstruksi kapal sih jadi mungkin ada yg bisa jelasin kalau bikin modul dan ngerakit itu apakah hal yg 'sepele' atau udah lumayan?

Tapi yang juga harus dipertanyakan itu memangnya kalau dikasih ToT yang lebih dari ToT diatas PAL udah sanggup? Apa Damen juga mau ngasih ilmu yg lebih tinggi ketika kapal yang dibeli cuma dua?


----------



## Nike

LunarSteam said:


> Emangnya di kontrak yg dijanjikan Damen ke PAL itu apa aja ya?
> 
> Bukannya PAL kebagian bikin empat dari enam modul terus PAL juga yg ngerakit semua modulnya jadi satu?
> 
> https://www.damen.com/en/news/2016/...0514_pkr_launched_at_pt_pal_surabaya_shipyard
> 
> Saya gk ngerti industri/konstruksi kapal sih jadi mungkin ada yg bisa jelasin kalau bikin modul dan ngerakit itu apakah hal yg 'sepele' atau udah lumayan?
> 
> Tapi yang juga harus dipertanyakan itu memangnya kalau dikasih ToT yang lebih dari ToT diatas PAL udah sanggup? Apa Damen juga mau ngasih ilmu yg lebih tinggi ketika kapal yang dibeli cuma dua?



6 cuy, Plus 4 corvettes we already bought from them. The corvettes actually should be build in Indonesia but not. Actually indonesia just fall into vicious cycle of bad management and purchasing when bought foreign arms. PT PAL actually wanted to gain more like the deals with the Germany over FPB 57 class, but the handler of purchase in kemenhan and some higher ups in PT PAL just followed what Damen clause dictate without fighting back


----------



## san.geuk

Sorry it suddenly become something in my mind "bedakan antara merangkai modul yang sudah ada dengan membuat modul dari nol" if the rumour about PKR is true then theres no reason to not reject that's Damen offer, except if they renegotiate PKR ToT contract


----------



## NEKONEKO

LunarSteam said:


> Saya gk ngerti industri/konstruksi kapal sih jadi mungkin ada yg bisa jelasin kalau bikin modul dan ngerakit itu apakah hal yg 'sepele' atau udah lumayan?


Kalau menurut saya ngga ada yang namanya sepele, karena itu adalah sebuah pencapaian baru.


LunarSteam said:


> Tapi yang juga harus dipertanyakan itu memangnya kalau dikasih ToT yang lebih dari ToT diatas PAL udah sanggup? Apa Damen juga mau ngasih ilmu yg lebih tinggi ketika kapal yang dibeli cuma dua?


Menurut saya PAL nggak sanggup, setahu saya PAL belum bisa membuat:
Engine, gears, clutches, shaft, kitiran.
Radar, eltronics and sensor, decoy, CMS.
Main gun, ciws, SAM missile, Ashm, torpedo. Karena memang bukan fokus mereka.
Kalau untuk piping dan sub-kompnen lain apakah ada perusahaan lokal yang mampu sebagai subkontraktor? Dan kualitas mumpuni? PAL mampunya ya baru membuat hullnya (damen juga sama bikin hull, sistem integrator, tapi lebih maju mereka soalnya bisa mendesain kaprang sendiri), kalau masalah 2 modul dibangun damen yah damen pasti ada alasannya lah, mana ada yang mau buntung pastinya untunglah.
Kalau mau dapat TOT mantap ya gabung aja pas tahap developmentnya, bakal paham seluk beluk pengembangan kaprang + tentang kapal itu sendiri. Kalau ada protes nilai kontrak yang didapat PAL kecil dibanding total nilai kontrak pengadaan PKR ya mau gimana lagi, persenjataan dan sensor lebih kecil tapi harga lebih mahal, kalau PAL mau dapet nilai kontrak yang besar ya pake aja senjata, sensor, elektronik dan mesin buatan PAL yang mana tidak ada.
Kalau nanti kita kasih lisensi produksi n219 ke negara x, yah jangan kasih semua paling engga bagian sayap dan ekor kita yang bikin trus eksport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> Yeah talking about sigma there's some people told me this


Of course they wouldn't give us everything, that's just bad for business.


----------



## Cromwell

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Tescoindomaritime OPV concept

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## polanski

Indonesian Air Force ordered RAT 31DL Air Defense Radar System: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ce-ordered-rat-31dl-air-defense-radar-system/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

*Prabowo Subianto, DPR Commission I Hold Closed Meeting on Natuna*
Translator: 
*Dewi Elvia Muthiariny*
Editor: 
*Petir Garda Bhwana*
20 January 2020 12:05 WIB

Natuna with a number of ministries.

https://en.tempo.co/read/1297250/prabowo-subianto-dpr-commission-i-hold-closed-meeting-on-natuna


Presented at the meeting were Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto, Deputy Defense Minister Sakti Wahyu Trenggono, and Deputy Foreign Minister Mahendra Siregar.

When met before the meeting, Prabowo said they will discuss several issues, yet stopped short of elaborating further.

"I think there are a lot of subjects [to be discussed], a number of issues, perhaps including Natuna, the strength development, several problems with other ministers," said Prabowo at the Parliament Complex, Senayan, Jakarta, Monday, January 20.

The meeting on Natuna led by Commission I Deputy Head Utut Adianto was held in private. Other officials joining the discussion are Indonesian Military (TNI) Commander Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto and officials of the country's coastguard body (Bakamla) namely Rear Admiral T.S.N.B. Hutabarat and Rear Admiral S. Irawan.

INDONESIA
*MENHAN DAN KOMISI I DPR SEPAKAT DUKUNG MODERNISASI ALUTSISTA*
22 JANUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR





_Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto bersiap mengikuti rapat kerja bersama Komisi I DPR di Kompleks Parlemen Senayan, Jakarta. (20/01/2020) (Sindonews)_

Kedaulatan Indonesia sudah harga mati tidak bisa ditawar lagi. Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto menyebut Komisi I DPR dan pemerintah memiliki pemahaman yang sama terkait kedaulatan Indonesia tersebut.

Menurut Prabowo, untuk bisa menegakkan kedaulatan harus ditunjang dengan pertahanan yang kuat. Sedangkan pertahanan yang kuat bisa didapat satu di antaranya dengan modernisasi alutsista, sehingga memiliki kemampuan untuk menegakkan kedaulatan.

“Yah, meningkatkan pertahanan tentunya kita perlu modernisasi alutsista kita, memperbaiki yang kita punya supaya kita punya kemampuanlah menegakan kedaulatan kita,” tandas Prabowo seusai Rapat Kerja (Raker) dengan Komisi I DPR di Gedung DPR, Jakarta, kemarin.

Dilansir dari laman _Sindonews_ (21/ 1/ 2020), Menhan pun mengungkapkan bahwa Komisi I pun mendukung kementeriannya dan Panglima TNI untuk memperkuat pertahanan lewat modernisasi alutsista. “Saya kira itu di Komisi I memahami juga mendukung pemerintah dan mendukung peningkatan pertahanan TNI dan sebagainya,” ungkapnya.

Meski demikian, menurut Prabowo, Indonesia tidak bisa serta-merta memiliki pertahanan yang kuat sebab butuh investasi untuk memperkuat pertahanan tersebut. Karena itu, Kemhan akan bekerja sama dengan Menteri Keuangan (Menkeu) agar hal itu bisa terwujud.

“Yah, saya kira ada suatu pemahaman bersama bahwa kedaulatan itu kan memang tidak bisa ditawar-tawar. Kedua bahwa kedaulatan itu memerlukan upaya khusus bahwa kedaulatan dan kemerdekaan itu harus dipertahankan dan pertahanan itu butuh investasi,” paparnya.

Mantan Komandan Jenderal Kopassus ini juga mengungkapkan bahwa pelanggaran wilayah tidak hanya dilakukan satu negara, tetapi beberapa negara lain juga melakukan pelanggaran wilayah Indonesia. “Saya ingin tegaskan lagi di sini bahwa pelanggaran wilayah tidak hanya terjadi dari satu negara, tapi beberapa negara lain juga melakukan pelanggaran ke wilayah kita,” ungkapnya.

Saat ditanya negara mana saja yang dimaksud, Prabowo enggan mengelaborasi lebih jauh karena menurutnya tidak perlu mengungkapkan negara mana saja yang melanggar batas wilayah Indonesia. “Iya ada beberapa negara lain yah. Yah, saya cukup sebut beberapa negara,” tandasnya.

Sebelumnya dalam raker itu Komisi I DPR sempat menghujani Menhan Prabowo Subianto, Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto, Wakil Menteri Luar Negeri (Wamenlu) Mahendra Siregar, dan Badan Keamanan Laut (Bakamla) dengan pertanyaan seputar masalah Natuna.


https://lancerdefense.com/2020/01/22/menhan-dan-komisi-i-dpr-sepakat-dukung-modernisasi-alutsista/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219790433401749504


----------



## Jatosint

striver44 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219790433401749504



Dari medianya dan background penulis di pojok kanan bawah sudah menjelaskan semuanya


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Jokowi dan Para Menteri Akan ke Hajatan Prabowo Besok, Rapim Kemhan 2020*
*Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto dan Kapolri Jenderal Polisi ldham Azis dijadwalkan akan hadir.*
Pebriansyah Ariefana | Muhammad Yasir
Rabu, 22 Januari 2020 | 11:53 WIB

Jokowi akan mengahdiri Rapat Pimpinan Kementerian Pertahanan Tahun 2020 pada Kamis (23/1/2020) besok. Selain Jokowi sejumlah menteri dan pimpinan lembaga juga dijadwalkan akan hadir.

Kapuskom Kemhan RI, Brigjen Totok Sugiarto mengatakan Rapim Kemhan Tahun 2020 digelar selama dua hari sejak hari ini hingga Kamis besok dengan mengusung tema 'Pertahanan Semesta yang Kuat, Menjamin Kelangsungan Hidup NKRI'.

Pada hari kedua besok rencananya Presiden Jokowi, Menteri Pertahanan Rl Prabowo Subianto, Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto, Kapolri Jenderal Polisi ldham Azis dijadwalkan akan hadir.

"Presiden RI akan memberikan pengarahan kepada peserta dan undangan Rapim Kemhan Tahun 2020," kata Totok lewat keterangan resmi yang diterima suara.com, Rabu (22/1/2020).

Selain itu, Totok menyampaikan beberapa Menteri Kabinet Indonesia Maju dan kepala lembaga dijadwalkan memberikan pembekalan dalam Rapim Kemhan besok. Mereka, yakni Menkopolhukam Mahfud MD, Menteri Luar Negeri Retno Marsudi, Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani, Menteri PPN/Kepala Bappenas Suharso Monoarfa, Menteri BUMN Erick Thohir, Menteri PAN-RB Tjahjo Kumolo, Ketua BPK RI Agus Firman Sampurna dan Kepala BIN Budi Gunawan.

"Rapim Kemhan Tahun 2020 akan diakhiri dengan penyerahan Kebijakan Pertahanan Negara Tahun 2020 dan Amanat Anggaran Tahun 2020 oleh Menteri Pertahanan kepada masing-masing Kepala Unit Organisasi yakni Kemhan, Mabes TNI serta Mabes TNI AD, AU dan AL," katanya.

Berkenaan dengan itu, Totok menyampaikan bahwa bersamaan dengan Rapim Kemhan tahun 2020 dilaksanakan pula pameran produk alutsista hasil produksi dari industri dalam negeri. Produk alutsista yang dipamerkan merupakan hasil industri pertahanan dari BUMN dan BUMS yang tergabung dalam Perkumpulan Industri Pertahanan Swasta Nasional (Pinhantanas).


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Cromwell

I don't need to explain this picture but certainly you all understand we need to upgrade current existing air defence system so in future there will be no more thing like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Cromwell said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Tescoindomaritime OPV concept


Looks like both OPV design from Tesco and DRU are equipped with AShM or even VLS

My question is, is it really necessary for an OPV to carry AShM/SAM/VLS? CMIIW, other countries OPV (even those with bigger size and tonnage) didn't carry any missiles


----------



## Cromwell

Jatosint said:


> Looks like both OPV design from Tesco and DRU are equipped with AShM or even VLS
> 
> My question is, is it really necessary for an OPV to carry AShM/SAM/VLS? CMIIW, other countries OPV (even those with bigger size and tonnage) didn't carry any missiles


Not necessarily though to equip OPV with missiles


----------



## Chestnut

Cromwell said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Tescoindomaritime OPV concept


Add a CIWS + good sensors/CMS from a reputable prime contractor and it'll give PAL a run for its money.


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Gambar ga jelas



Jatosint said:


> Looks like both OPV design from Tesco and DRU are equipped with AShM or even VLS
> 
> My question is, is it really necessary for an OPV to carry AShM/SAM/VLS? CMIIW, other countries OPV (even those with bigger size and tonnage) didn't carry any missiles



Well countries had different names for their warship classes


----------



## Jatosint

Cromwell said:


> Not necessarily though to equip OPV with missiles




That's why, IMO, it's not necessary for an OPV to be equipped AShM/SAM/VLS (kecuali kalau ternyata TNI AL ngeliat OPV sebagai principal surface combatant juga ya)

Keep it simple dan bikin harga per-hull semurah mungkin jadi bisa diproduksi lebih banyak



Nike said:


> Gambar ga jelas
> Well countries had different names for their warship classes



Kalau sekilas dari senjatanya sih yg design Tesco punya firepower yg lebih gede malah dari DPN-Class


----------



## Raduga

Jatosint said:


> That's why, IMO, it's not necessary for an OPV to be equipped AShM/SAM/VLS (kecuali kalau ternyata TNI AL ngeliat OPV sebagai principal surface combatant juga ya)
> 
> Keep it simple dan bikin harga per-hull semurah mungkin jadi bisa diproduksi lebih banyak
> 
> 
> 
> Kalau sekilas dari senjatanya sih yg design Tesco punya firepower yg lebih gede malah dari DPN-Class



malah lebih mirip F2000 class kurang lebih (kurang torpedo) , ini malah lebih cocok dijadiin basis korvet nasional , dibanding Martadinata .


----------



## NEKONEKO

Jatosint said:


> That's why, IMO, it's not necessary for an OPV to be equipped AShM/SAM/VLS (kecuali kalau ternyata TNI AL ngeliat OPV sebagai principal surface combatant juga ya)
> 
> Keep it simple dan bikin harga per-hull semurah mungkin jadi bisa diproduksi lebih banyak
> 
> 
> 
> Kalau sekilas dari senjatanya sih yg design Tesco punya firepower yg lebih gede malah dari DPN-Class


Mungkin untuk menekan jumlah hull yang dioperasikan, daripada punya korvet hanya untuk patroli saja trus harus butuh lagi korvet untuk kombatan, jadi biar punya lebih banyak vessel kombatan.


----------



## Kansel

Jatosint said:


> That's why, IMO, it's not necessary for an OPV to be equipped AShM/SAM/VLS (kecuali kalau ternyata TNI AL ngeliat OPV sebagai principal surface combatant juga ya)
> 
> Keep it simple dan bikin harga per-hull semurah mungkin jadi bisa diproduksi lebih banyak


Yang penting harga murah biar bisa di mass produce,endurance yang lama and ofc strong hull so bakamla/AL can ram enemy vessel without a major damage on the hull.

Kalo udah war condition sih harusnya bisa dipersenjatai kayak CG nya US sewaktu cold war.


----------



## striver44

Just because tesco shipyard put missiles and guns in the render doesn't mean that it will be eventually equipped with.



Jatosint said:


> Dari medianya dan background penulis di pojok kanan bawah sudah menjelaskan semuanya


This lose win mentality of the CCP is dangerous to say the very least. The last time they compare themseleves vs sweden as heavy weight boxer against a featherweight. 
https://amp.scmp.com/news/china/dip...ssador-sweden-hits-out-smears-latest-outburst


----------



## Cromwell

Jatosint said:


> That's why, IMO, it's not necessary for an OPV to be equipped AShM/SAM/VLS (kecuali kalau ternyata TNI AL ngeliat OPV sebagai principal surface combatant juga ya)
> 
> Keep it simple dan bikin harga per-hull semurah mungkin jadi bisa diproduksi lebih banyak
> 
> 
> 
> Kalau sekilas dari senjatanya sih yg design Tesco punya firepower yg lebih gede malah dari DPN-Class


Btw i like your tweets. Interesting infos you've been sharing especially regarding original notes from 2010 on PKR 10514 share of works

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Compared to the Navy, it was the Air force who are the weakest link in our armed forces actually. Lack of number, training facilities and even forward operation bases is very lacking along with lack of logistick to sustain prolonged deployment outside of core areas


----------



## Jatosint

Cromwell said:


> Btw i like your tweets. Interesting infos you've been sharing especially regarding original notes from 2010 on PKR 10514 share of works



Thanks, unfortunately I am only able to find 2010's notes and we still don't know (officially) what happened after that, especially when the detailed MoU between Damen and PAL is not published 

(Well, I only use or share open source info in all my tweets, obviously to spare me from any strange 'Black Avanza' or 'Abang Nasi Goreng' near my house)


----------



## Nike

Jatosint said:


> Thanks, unfortunately I am only able to find 2010's notes and we still don't know (officially) what happened after that, especially when the detailed MoU between Damen and PAL is not published
> 
> (Well, I only use or share open source info in all my tweets, obviously to spare me from any strange 'Black Avanza' or 'Abang Nasi Goreng' near my house)



Nah, they recently being an abang gojeg instead , its more easy to blend


----------



## Kansel

Hope there's a photo/video compilation for this.

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

If you guys pay attention on the left side there's pal LPH design


----------



## Indos

PT PAL newest 90 meter OPV design. This design seems to be the one that will be proposed on OPV tender since it is the newest PT PAL official video. The ship look like using KCR 60 meter design. 

Minute 0.47 








Kansel said:


> Hope there's a photo/video compilation for this.
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> If you guys pay attention on the left side there's pal LPH design



That LPH design is based on PAL Star 50 ship. PT PAL has already offered that design since some years ago.


----------



## Kansel

Indos said:


> That LPH design is based on PAL Star 50 ship. PT PAL has already offered that design since some years ago.


No, it's not. thats the old design, the new design use Makassar class hull instead of star 50 hull.


----------



## NEKONEKO

LPH as a first step to have aircraft carrier.


----------



## umigami

NEKONEKO said:


> LPH as a first step to have aircraft carrier.


We don't need something like aircraft carrier


----------



## striver44

Indos said:


> PT PAL newest 90 meter OPV design. This design seems to be the one that will be proposed on OPV tender since it is the newest PT PAL official video. The ship look like using KCR 60 meter design.
> 
> Minute 0.47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That LPH design is based on PAL Star 50 ship. PT PAL has already offered that design since some years ago.


Old star 50 based hull

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*RMN 15-to-5 Plan: MRSS Feasibility Studies Reviewed*

23 Januari 2020






MRSS for the Royal Malaysian Navy (photo : Malaysian Defence)


The first of long sought Multi Role Support Ship (MRSS) for the Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN) is slated to be procured within the 12th Malaysia Plan beginning from 2021.

Under the 15-to-5 Fleet Transformation strategic plan, the Navy is supposed to have three MRSS to replace the two Multi Purpose Command and Support Ship (MPCSS) namely the KD Sri Inderasakti and KD Mahawangsa as well as the two Sri Tiga class Fast Troop Vessel (FTV) namely the KD Sri Tiga and KD Sri Gaya.

In his New Year Speech on January 10, the Chief of the Navy said that the RMN is reviewing feasibility studies to fulfil the need for MRSS. 

“MRSS are crucial especially to aid with logistics and support during humanitarian assistance and disaster relief efforts within the country and the region. We are confident that with such assets, we will be able to carry out such operations more effectively,” he said.

The MRSS falls under the Landing Port Dock (LPD) category. Indeed, as seen in recent developments around the region, LPD played vital roles in supporting various military and non military operations.

The Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) deployed its Makassar class LPD to conduct Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Response (HADR) when tsunami hit Palu Island and the Sumatra was on fire and heavy smog.

The Royal Australian Navy (RAN) also sends in its LPD, the HMAS Choules to bring in supplies and aids as well as evacuating victims from the deadly and massive bush fire disaster.

Following tensions in the Persian Gulf, the Armed Forces of the Philippines (AFP) is readying its Tarlac class SSV (Makassar class LPD) to conduct mass Evacuation of its citizens working in the Gulf.

*The RMN has long been eyeing on the Makassar class LPD. In 2016, Boustead Naval Shipyard (BNS) has entered a joint collaboration effort with PT Pal of Indonesia to offer the Navy with modified Makassar class LPD to suit the MRSS requirement. Also part of the Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) signed during Defence Service Asia (DSA) 2016 exhibition in Kuala Lumpur, BNS will be building the Indo-Koryo designed LPD in Malaysia.*

It is assumed that the BNS-PT PAL offer did attract the RMN interest as the official 15-to-5 Fleet Transformation strategic plan infographic did use the Makassar class LPD silhouette to depict the Navy’s MRSS. In fact, the Navy, when setting up exhibition boot in various related event would always brought a scaled model of the Makassar class LPD (along with models of French Mistral class LPH and Chinese Type 75 LPH to be fair).





LPD 143 meter design of PT PAL (image : PAL)

A picture of RMN representative at PT PAL went viral as it implied that a serious discussion was held between parties involved.

Indonesia is actively promoting its defence platform to various service branches of the Malaysian Armed Forces (MAF). Last March 2019, the Indonesian Aerospace (IAe) offered to sell two brand new CN-235MPA as well as refurbished two existing CN-235-220M as Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA) to fulfill the Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF) requirement set under the Capability 2055 (CAP55) strategic plan.

PT Pindad yet another state owned Indonesian defence firm is also eyeing on the Army’s Kenderaan Jenis A (KJA) 6×6 armoured vehicle program which will replace the remaining half of the Radpanzer Condor 4×4 Armoured Personnel Carrier (APC) as the other half has been replaced by 200 plus DEFTECH/FNSS AV-8 Gempita 8×8 Armoured Infantry Fighting Vehicle (AIFV).

Since at least 2014, PT Pindad has been promoting its Rimau 6×6 APC (a “Malaysiansed” Anoa 6×6 APC) as Condor replacement especially for the 33 vehicles deployed to Lebanon under the United Nations mandated UNIFIL peacekeeping mission.

The DEFMIN is seems to be interested on Pindad/FNSS Harimau/KAPLAN medium tank but this might still be a long shot.

Having said that, it will not be a smooth sailing for PT PAL and the Makassar LPD offer as the dynamics of the program have changed significantly. The delay and cost escalation of Maharajalela-class Littoral Combat Ship (LCS) have affected BNS image with MINDEF officials. Already, MINDEF has revised the Keris-class Littoral Mission Ship (LMS) contract which now see BNS as delivery partner to the Chinese shipyard rather than a builder for the remaining two LMS.

The recent KL Summit also saw BNS forging new industrial collaboration with İstanbul Denizcilik AŞ to offer Turkish designed MRSS for the anticipated MRSS tender slated to be issued next year.

While Turkish shipyards are impressive as they supplied the country’s navy with patrol boats, corvettes, frigates, submarines and light aircraft carrier, there has been no known operational LPD ever built by its local shipyards.

(MFH)


----------



## NEKONEKO

umigami said:


> We don't need something like aircraft carrier


We don't need something like aircraft carrier in the near future.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> We don't need something like aircraft carrier in the near future.



I am dont think so, there is plan for LHD though a simple ones


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> I am dont think so, there is plan for LHD though a simple ones


I think LHD is make sense for AL. What I disagree is real aircraft carrier like Nimitz, liaoning, etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> I am dont think so, there is plan for LHD though a simple ones





umigami said:


> I think LHD is make sense for AL. What I disagree is real aircraft carrier like Nimitz, liaoning, etc


If we really gonna have this LPH the next step would be having Aircraft carrier. (IMO). And also it's either LPH/LHD, no need to have both, untuk jumlah menyesuaikan.
Conventional aircraft carrier with catobar system, like HMS Queen Elizabeth but with catobar system like clemencau.
I wonder if the KFX can be developed into naval version, though it wasn't designed to form the beginning, just like gripen, but there is proposed naval version of gripen. It will be a big challenge tho, strengthening the airframe etc.
While we are still lacking combat vessels and support vessels, current vessels accusitions should take into consideration of the possible accusition of LHD/LPH/AC in the future.
This LPH wont be realized in the near future but at least they already working on it, dan untuk aircraft carrier bisa nyicil dulu konsepnya.


----------



## Raduga

NEKONEKO said:


> If we really gonna have this LPH the next step would be having Aircraft carrier. (IMO). And also is either LPH/LHD, no need to have both, untuk jumlah menyesuaikan.
> Conventional aircraft carrier with catobar system, like HMS Queen Elizabeth but with catobar system like clemencau.
> I wonder if the KFX can be developed into naval version, though it wasn't designed to form the beginning, just like gripen, but there is proposed naval version of gripen. It will be a big challenge tho, strengthening the airframe etc.
> While we are still lacking combat vessels and support vessels, current vessels accusitions should take into consideration of the possible accusition of LHD/LPH/AC in the future.
> This LPH wont be realized in the near future but at least they already working on it, dan untuk aircraft carrier bisa nyicil dulu konsepnya.


maybe we should increase more naval chopper fleet first (cobra or zulu for penerbal maybe) , before thinking to own LHD or LPH , anyway , the bangladesh already set to procure AH-64 Apache , looks like boeing were going nuts with their marketing .


----------



## Jatosint

”Dulu, waktu kapal pertama diserahterimakan di Korea, memang ada 12 masalah di kapal selam tersebut. Kita datangkan ahlinya, lalu akhirnya berkurang masalahnya, tinggal lima kendala. Kapal selam yang dibuat kedua sudah jauh lebih baik penyelesaiannya"

"Seluruh masalah terkait kerja sama produksi kapal selam telah diselesaikan. Sejauh ini, kapal selam yang dibuat PT PAL dinilai sudah cukup bagus. Bahkan, kapal selam ketiga telah berhasil melakukan sejumlah tes yang sebelumnya belum pernah dilakukan di Indonesia. ”Senin kemarin, saya ikut sendiri tes kapal selam di kedalaman 250 meter yang berarti tekanan 25 bar, beberapa tes yang dicujicobakan berhasil kita laksanakan"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raduga

Jatosint said:


> View attachment 601246
> ”Dulu, waktu kapal pertama diserahterimakan di Korea, memang ada 12 masalah di kapal selam tersebut. Kita datangkan ahlinya, lalu akhirnya berkurang masalahnya, tinggal lima kendala. Kapal selam yang dibuat kedua sudah jauh lebih baik penyelesaiannya"
> 
> "Seluruh masalah terkait kerja sama produksi kapal selam telah diselesaikan. Sejauh ini, kapal selam yang dibuat PT PAL dinilai sudah cukup bagus. Bahkan, kapal selam ketiga telah berhasil melakukan sejumlah tes yang sebelumnya belum pernah dilakukan di Indonesia. ”Senin kemarin, saya ikut sendiri tes kapal selam di kedalaman 250 meter yang berarti tekanan 25 bar, beberapa tes yang dicujicobakan berhasil kita laksanakan"


hope everything goes well and sorted out , especially the IF-X .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

What is the requirement for TNI-AL OPV? Is it 90 or 95 meter? PT DRU and Tesco are 95 meters while PT PAL is 90 meters.


----------



## Raduga

mandala said:


> What is the requirement for TNI-AL OPV? Is it 90 or 95 meter? PT DRU and Tesco are 95 meters while PT PAL is 90 meters.


maybe 90-100 meter range

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

NEKONEKO said:


> If we really gonna have this LPH the next step would be having Aircraft carrier. (IMO). And also it's either LPH/LHD, no need to have both, untuk jumlah menyesuaikan.
> Conventional aircraft carrier with catobar system, like HMS Queen Elizabeth but with catobar system like clemencau.
> I wonder if the KFX can be developed into naval version, though it wasn't designed to form the beginning, just like gripen, but there is proposed naval version of gripen. It will be a big challenge tho, strengthening the airframe etc.
> While we are still lacking combat vessels and support vessels, current vessels accusitions should take into consideration of the possible accusition of LHD/LPH/AC in the future.
> This LPH wont be realized in the near future but at least they already working on it, dan untuk aircraft carrier bisa nyicil dulu konsepnya.


The question is, kapal induk buat apa?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

striver44 said:


> The question is, kapal induk buat apa?


Blue water forces in the far future. Who's to say our doctrine will stay with the current one.

That said, there's no immediate need for one, yet. Not now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

striver44 said:


> The question is, kapal induk buat apa?


*Uhuk
•operation unified assistance
•Australian bushfires
•and much more for disaster relief

Looking forward for things like this for our Navy

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> *Uhuk
> •operation unified assistance
> •Australian bushfires
> •and much more for disaster relief
> 
> Looking forward for things like this for our Navy
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


You'll need lhd for that not pure catobar/stobar carrier that people talk about here.


----------



## umigami

GraveDigger388 said:


> Blue water forces in the far future. Who's to say our doctrine will stay with the current one.
> 
> That said, there's no immediate need for one, yet. Not now.


Are we really have any interest that have to be protected out there?
US -> polisi dunia
China -> LCS, some base in Africa


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> *Uhuk
> •operation unified assistance
> •Australian bushfires
> •and much more for disaster relief
> 
> Looking forward for things like this for our Navy
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Better get the zulu


----------



## NEKONEKO

umigami said:


> We don't need something like aircraft carrier





NEKONEKO said:


> We don't need something like aircraft carrier *in the near future.*





striver44 said:


> The question is, kapal induk buat apa?





GraveDigger388 said:


> Blue water forces in the far future. Who's to say our doctrine will stay with the current one.
> 
> That said, there's *no immediate need* for one, yet. Not now.


Buat dipake.
Tapi masih jauh kedepan (yang pasti lebih dari 25 tahun kedepan, lebih condong ke 30+), untuk asset seperti kapal induk persiapan perencanaan bakalan lama, kalau untuk Cina mereka beli Varyag tahun 1998 dan kombat ready tahun 2016 (18 tahun), pastinya perencanaannya sudah lama tidak ditahun1998 tiba tiba pengen. 
Kalau untuk Liaoning emang lama karena bangun ulang kapal bekas, sekalian air wingnya disiapin mumpung kapal belum selesai.



Kansel said:


> *Uhuk
> •operation unified assistance
> •Australian bushfires
> •and much more for disaster relief


Malah LHD/LPD yang cocok, LHD paling cocok. LHD ngangkut lebih banyak heli bahkan LCU, AC ngangkut banyak pespur.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

J.Brody said:


> Remember we got the Leopard from Germany instead from initially Netherlands. There were some rejection from the leftist party at Germany parlements however not as radical as Netherlands.



TBH the _Koninklijke Landmacht_ Leopard stock was ill maintained with most of them aren't even in operating condition. At least the German offer include refurbishment which can't be said if we bought those Leopard from _Koninklijke Landmacht_ stock



Jatosint said:


> (Well, I only use or share open source info in all my tweets, obviously to spare me from any strange 'Black Avanza' or 'Abang Nasi Goreng' near my house)



Jaman sekarang jualan bakso mereka. Lebih gampang bikinnya soalnya


----------



## NEKONEKO

umigami said:


> Are we really have any interest that have to be protected out there?


Pretty sure we have many interest out there, tinggal seberapa jauh mau diperjuangkan.
Somali pirates, Oil supply from middle east, jalur perdagangan ke eropa dan asia timur dll. Mungkin juga masalah dengan kelompok bersenjata dari wilayah filipina selatan, tapi cukup deket sebelah rumah doang.


----------



## striver44

NEKONEKO said:


> Buat dipake.
> Tapi masih jauh kedepan (yang pasti lebih dari 25 tahun kedepan, lebih condong ke 30+), untuk asset seperti kapal induk persiapan perencanaan bakalan lama, kalau untuk Cina mereka beli Varyag tahun 1998 dan kombat ready tahun 2016 (18 tahun), pastinya perencanaannya sudah lama tidak ditahun1998 tiba tiba pengen.
> Kalau untuk Liaoning emang lama karena bangun ulang kapal bekas, sekalian air wingnya disiapin mumpung kapal belum selesai.
> 
> 
> Malah LHD/LPD yang cocok, LHD paling cocok. LHD ngangkut lebih banyak heli bahkan LCU, AC ngangkut banyak pespur.


Dipake buat apa? Fleet vs fleet combat? What interest does we have outside of our national terriory?unless senayan politician suddenly sees military adventurism than i dont see the need for an "aircraft carrier"...
LHD itu beda cerita

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

NEKONEKO said:


> Malah LHD/LPD yang cocok, LHD paling cocok. LHD ngangkut lebih banyak heli bahkan LCU, AC ngangkut banyak pespur.


Agak rancu ya jadinya saya kira ngomongin lph karena secara ga langsung lph masuk ke klasifikasi carrier.


----------



## NEKONEKO

ATAV but with car door.
You can see their products and videos here https://sse.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Thoughts? For me i think its best to Join Australia and Boeing on loyal wingman program

Home Nasional Berita Peristiwa
*Jokowi Minta TNI Berani Kembangkan Drone Bersenjata*
CNN Indonesia
Kamis, 23/01/2020 13:39
Bagikan :





Presiden Joko Widodo menghadiri Rapat Pimpinan Kementerian Pertahanan di Jakarta, Kamis (23/1). (CNN Indonesia/Feri Agus Setyawan)




Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) mengingatkan perkembangan teknologi di dunia militer, salah satunya penggunaan pesawat tanpa awak alias drone. Ia menyebut militer negara-negara lain sudah memanfaatkan _drone_ sebagai bagian alutsista.

"Perubahan teknologi sekarang begitu sangat cepatnya. Sekarang pun kita merasakan bagaimana teknologi drone dipersenjatai bisa mengejar tank, kendaraan militer dan menghabisi dari jarak dekat maupun tidak dekat dan tepat sasaran," kata Jokowi dalam sambutan Rapat Pimpinan Kementerian Pertahanan, di Jakarta, Kamis (23/1).

Jokowi lantas menyinggung peristiwa yang terjadi beberapa minggu lalu. Ia tak menyebut secara gamblang peristiwa yang dimaksud.

Beberapa pekan sebelumnya memang terjadi pembunuhan Jenderal Iran, Qasem Soleimani oleh tentara Amerika Serikat. Aksi pembunuhan tersebut diketahui memakai sebuah _drone_ yang dilengkapi dengan senjata.
*Lihat juga:*
Jet Prancis Belum Final, Jokowi dan Prabowo Baru Akan Rapat Jokowi mewanti-wanti soal perkembangan teknologi di dunia militer terkait penggunaan kecerdasan buatan, _internet of things_, serta pengembangan drone yang dilengkapi persenjataan modern. Ia pun meminta agar TNI untuk berani memulai mengembangkan itu.

"TNI kita juga harus berani memulai, membangun barang-barang yang tadi saya sebutkan. Karena semua yang ada di industri bisnis dimulai dari peralatan militer," tuturnya.

Mantan gubernur DKI Jakarta itu menyatakan bahwa pemerintah harus memperkuat teknologi pertahanan. Pertama, kata Jokowi teknologi automatisasi dengan pengembangan sistem senjata yang otonom.
*Lihat juga:*
Puji Prabowo Detail, Jokowi Yakin Anggaran Rp127 T Aman

Kedua teknologi sensor yang akan mengarah pengembangan sistem penginderaan jarak jauh.

"Yang ketiga, teknologi seperti HG dan komputasi kuantum yang akan mengarah pada pengembangan sistem senjata yang otonom dan pertahanan cyberic. Semuanya akan kami lakukan bersama," ujarnya.

Untuk menuju ke sana, lanjut Jokowi, butuh perencanaan kebijakan alutsista yang tepat. Ia menyebut pembelian setiap alutsista harus memikirkan apakah bisa berguna untuk 20 atau 50 tahun ke depan. Jokowi tak ingin pembelian alutsista dilakukan secara asal.

"Harus dihitung, harus dikalkulasi secara detail. Belanja pertahanan harus diubah menjadi investasi pertahanan," katanya. *(fra/ain)

https://m.cnnindonesia.com/nasional...-minta-tni-berani-kembangkan-drone-bersenjata*


----------



## 182

Some Display Photos in Defence Exhibition

80m BAKAMLA PATROL VESSEL




new look P-6 atav













munitions pt pindad





HMD




Black Eagle/Elang Hitam Drone




WULUNG

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MacanJawa

realy we interested purchase 48 rafale? Wow US europe and russian jet in our inventory if that happen
best collection jet fighter museum in SE asia lol


----------



## Kansel

MacanJawa said:


> realy we interested purchase 48 rafale? Wow US europe and russian jet in our inventory if that happen
> best collection jet fighter museum in SE asia lol


https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...rta-wants-to-buy-rafale-jets-from-france.html


----------



## Raduga

182 said:


> Some Display Photos in Defence Exhibition
> 
> 80m BAKAMLA PATROL VESSEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new look P-6 atav
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> munitions pt pindad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Eagle/Elang Hitam Drone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WULUNG



The RCWS of the P6 ATAV , from Reutech .






one of the result of cooperation with South Africa , our industry should aim more cooperation with company such as denel dynamics for their missile tech .

something like denel Cheetah C-RAM (cousins of Israeli Iron Dome) could be a good protection for important infrastructure such as Oil Refinery









looking from it's size , it could also be an option to arms our smaller patrol vessels , for example finnish hamina class (59m) use denel umkhonto VLS .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

umigami said:


> Are we really have any interest that have to be protected out there?
> US -> polisi dunia
> China -> LCS, some base in Africa


Who's to say we won't, in the future?


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> The RCWS of the P6 ATAV , from Reutech .
> 
> View attachment 601316
> 
> 
> one of the result of cooperation with South Africa , our industry should aim more cooperation with company such as denel dynamics for their missile tech .
> 
> something like denel Cheetah C-RAM (cousins of Israeli Iron Dome) could be a good protection for important infrastructure such as Oil Refinery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking from it's size , it could also be an option to arms our smaller patrol vessels , for example finnish hamina class (59m) use denel umkhonto VLS .


Integrated with rheimetall 35 mm milenium gun? Look promising, btw what role in Indonesia SAM system? Replacing shorad and AA gun like embah s 60? But the missile is only 6 km while iron dome from 4km-40km, are it is good for procurement?


Imho


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> Integrated with rheimetall 35 mm milenium gun? Look promising, btw what role in Indonesia SAM system? Replacing shorad and AA gun like embah s 60? But the missile is only 6 km while iron dome from 4km-40km, are it is good for procurement?
> 
> 
> Imho


real spec are rarely publicized (only going to be tell to promising customer) , 

"Cheetah, developed by German defense contractor Rheinmetall, is a counter-rocket artillery and mortar system (C-RAM). The system uses radar and short-range interceptor missiles to detect, track, and shoot down artillery rounds in mid-flight. According to the contractor, the objective is the ability to shoot down a U.S. BLU-109 bunker buster bomb at 6 kilometers (3.72 miles)" .

iron dome does not specify what altitude they intercept , because sometimes missile Range are also determined from which altitude they were trying to intercept (Rules Of Thumb) .


----------



## striver44

*P6 ATAV V3 with PILAR accoustic shot detector





Product Features
Downloads
Related Products

Key Points
Combat proven



system used on various vehicle missions
works on all terrains, including urban and mountainous
slew-to-cue capability of Remote Weapon Station









Features

Real time threat monitoring

Provides GPS coordinates and identification of the threats
Good accuracy for determining the shot origin:
Azimuth: ±2°
Elevation: ±3°
Range: ±10%

Operating during fighting attacks with multiple threats such as Small Arm Fires, RPGs and Mortars.
*

https://www.metravib-defence.com/our-solutions/vehicle-protection/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gaman

*Prabowo: Kita Akan Kembali Gunakan Sishankamrata*
Jefrie Nandy Satria - detikNews
Kamis, 23 Jan 2020 23:34 WIB




Menhan Prabowo Subianto (Jefrie Nandy Satria/detikcom)
*Jakarta* -
Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto menyatakan bakal menerapkan sistem pertahanan rakyat semesta (Sishankamrata) kembali. Komponen cadangan akan mendukung jalannya sistem itu.

"Kita juga kembali akan menggunakan sistem pertahanan keamanan rakyat semesta sehingga TNI sebagai komponen inti akan didukung oleh komponen cadangan dan komponen pendukung," kata Prabowo dalam jumpa pers di Kantor Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan), Jl Medan Merdeka Barat, Gambir, Jakarta Pusat, Kamis (23/1/2020).

Prabowo menyampaikan hal tersebut didampingi Wamenhan Wahyu Sakti Trenggono dan Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto. Mereka telah menggelar rapat pimpinan Kementerian Pertahanan dan TNI. Presiden Jokowi menyampaikan pembukaan dalam rapim itu.

"Tugas kami mendukung TNI sehingga TNI bisa menjalankan misi yang tidak ringan. Merekalah yang akan menjadi inti dari menjaga kedaulatan kita," kata dia.

Soal pertahanan rakyat semesta, sebelumnya Prabowo berharap peraturan pemerintah (PP) yang mengatur pelaksanaan UU Nomor 23 Tahun 2019 tentang Pengelolaan Sumber Daya Nasional untuk Pertahanan Negara segera diterbitkan. PP itu, kata dia, untuk memperkuat sistem pertahanan Indonesia.

"Kita berharap juga akan keluar peraturan pemerintah tentang aturan pelaksanaan UU Nomor 23 Tahun 2019 tentang Pengelolaan Sumber Daya Nasional untuk Pertahanan Keamanan Negara. Mudah-mudahan juga dalam waktu dekat bisa keluar," kata Prabowo di Kompleks Istana Kepresidenan, Jakarta, Kamis (9/1).

Prabowo menjelaskan, sistem pertahanan Indonesia berkonsep Pertahanan Rakyat Semesta yang melibatkan seluruh komponen bangsa. "Dan ini juga nanti untuk memperkuat sistem pertahanan kita. Saya ulangi sistem pertahanan kita adalah sistem pertahanan keamanan rakyat semesta," katanya.

*(dnu/zap)*
https://news.detik.com/berita/d-4871299/prabowo-kita-akan-kembali-gunakan-sishankamrata/2

Based on that, it refers to 
https://www.hukumonline.com/pusatda...6/node/604/undang-undang-nomor-23-tahun-2019#

Clearly will formalise KomCad (Komponen Cadangan) as Indonesian Military reserve using KomDuk (Komponen Pendukung) along with.

Using https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_number_of_military_and_paramilitary_personnel data from _the 2019 edition of "The Military Balance" published annually by the International Institute for Strategic Studies, _top 15 of Military Personnel 2019 shown here :

But an analysis about Indonesia’s military modernisation, summarise


> Indonesia remains a long way from reaching its ambitious defence plans. There’s little indication of a break with past practices: *incoherent strategic planning and procurement; a largely insular defence doctrine;* bold declarations about procurement plans without adequate funding; and money spent on expensive military equipment without the ability to keep it in service. Therefore, shortfalls in key areas of military capability such as professionalism, training, joint operations, air combat, submarine warfare, ASW, naval surface warfare, C4ISR, and logistics will either persist or only partially be addressed. TNI’s power projection capability beyond its EEZ will remain limited.



https://www.files.ethz.ch/isn/17332...ions_ Indonesia's military modernisation..pdf

For me it is unclear where Indonesia defence will go in planning and action, whereas necessity of being have a slight smaller amount of professional soldier with better equipment and capabilities to easily deploy to handle objectives, rather than bigger but with difficulties to deploy with minimum equipment, especially with world nowadays require more sophisticated equipment to deal with. 70% from Rp127,4 triliun will go to human resources itself.

https://www.liputan6.com/bisnis/rea...-anggaran-kemenhan-jadi-yang-terbesar-di-2020

Even increasing defence budget (2020 will number 1 most budget), will not give clear perspective to handle when the bottom of the problem will not being first priority to tackle. 
_How we will financing KomCad ? How we will train, equip and mobilise this reserve ? or will it still goes to procure new armament but with existing human resources ? Why don’t we had smaller armed forces but with excellent equipment ?_


----------



## Raduga

Gaman said:


> *Prabowo: Kita Akan Kembali Gunakan Sishankamrata*
> Jefrie Nandy Satria - detikNews
> Kamis, 23 Jan 2020 23:34 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menhan Prabowo Subianto (Jefrie Nandy Satria/detikcom)
> *Jakarta* -
> Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto menyatakan bakal menerapkan sistem pertahanan rakyat semesta (Sishankamrata) kembali. Komponen cadangan akan mendukung jalannya sistem itu.
> 
> "Kita juga kembali akan menggunakan sistem pertahanan keamanan rakyat semesta sehingga TNI sebagai komponen inti akan didukung oleh komponen cadangan dan komponen pendukung," kata Prabowo dalam jumpa pers di Kantor Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan), Jl Medan Merdeka Barat, Gambir, Jakarta Pusat, Kamis (23/1/2020).
> 
> Prabowo menyampaikan hal tersebut didampingi Wamenhan Wahyu Sakti Trenggono dan Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto. Mereka telah menggelar rapat pimpinan Kementerian Pertahanan dan TNI. Presiden Jokowi menyampaikan pembukaan dalam rapim itu.
> 
> "Tugas kami mendukung TNI sehingga TNI bisa menjalankan misi yang tidak ringan. Merekalah yang akan menjadi inti dari menjaga kedaulatan kita," kata dia.
> 
> Soal pertahanan rakyat semesta, sebelumnya Prabowo berharap peraturan pemerintah (PP) yang mengatur pelaksanaan UU Nomor 23 Tahun 2019 tentang Pengelolaan Sumber Daya Nasional untuk Pertahanan Negara segera diterbitkan. PP itu, kata dia, untuk memperkuat sistem pertahanan Indonesia.
> 
> "Kita berharap juga akan keluar peraturan pemerintah tentang aturan pelaksanaan UU Nomor 23 Tahun 2019 tentang Pengelolaan Sumber Daya Nasional untuk Pertahanan Keamanan Negara. Mudah-mudahan juga dalam waktu dekat bisa keluar," kata Prabowo di Kompleks Istana Kepresidenan, Jakarta, Kamis (9/1).
> 
> Prabowo menjelaskan, sistem pertahanan Indonesia berkonsep Pertahanan Rakyat Semesta yang melibatkan seluruh komponen bangsa. "Dan ini juga nanti untuk memperkuat sistem pertahanan kita. Saya ulangi sistem pertahanan kita adalah sistem pertahanan keamanan rakyat semesta," katanya.
> 
> *(dnu/zap)*
> https://news.detik.com/berita/d-4871299/prabowo-kita-akan-kembali-gunakan-sishankamrata/2
> 
> Based on that, it refers to
> https://www.hukumonline.com/pusatda...6/node/604/undang-undang-nomor-23-tahun-2019#
> 
> Clearly will formalise KomCad (Komponen Cadangan) as Indonesian Military reserve using KomDuk (Komponen Pendukung) along with.
> 
> Using https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_number_of_military_and_paramilitary_personnel data from _the 2019 edition of "The Military Balance" published annually by the International Institute for Strategic Studies, _top 15 of Military Personnel 2019 shown here :
> 
> But an analysis about Indonesia’s military modernisation, summarise
> 
> https://www.files.ethz.ch/isn/173326/Moving beyond ambitions_ Indonesia's military modernisation..pdf
> 
> For me it is unclear where Indonesia defence will go in planning and action, whereas necessity of being have a slight smaller amount of professional soldier with better equipment and capabilities to easily deploy to handle objectives, rather than bigger but with difficulties to deploy with minimum equipment, especially with world nowadays require more sophisticated equipment to deal with. 70% from Rp127,4 triliun will go to human resources itself.
> 
> https://www.liputan6.com/bisnis/rea...-anggaran-kemenhan-jadi-yang-terbesar-di-2020
> 
> Even increasing defence budget (2020 will number 1 most budget), will not give clear perspective to handle when the bottom of the problem will not being first priority to tackle.
> _How we will financing KomCad ? How we will train, equip and mobilise this reserve ? or will it still goes to procure new armament but with existing human resources ? Why don’t we had smaller armed forces but with excellent equipment ?_


this is something that i really really hope we're getting off from , human wave strategy were never was an option in today warfare .


----------



## Ruhnama

Just curious because wuhan corona outbreak
Are TNI/POLRI have trained in NBC warfare for all personnel?
In TNI we can see zeni has trained in nbc hiw about ordinary infantrymann and cavalaryman

And how civilian react nubika warfare


----------



## Jatosint

Gaman said:


> *Prabowo: Kita Akan Kembali Gunakan Sishankamrata*
> Jefrie Nandy Satria - detikNews
> Kamis, 23 Jan 2020 23:34 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menhan Prabowo Subianto (Jefrie Nandy Satria/detikcom)
> *Jakarta* -
> Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto menyatakan bakal menerapkan sistem pertahanan rakyat semesta (Sishankamrata) kembali. Komponen cadangan akan mendukung jalannya sistem itu.
> 
> "Kita juga kembali akan menggunakan sistem pertahanan keamanan rakyat semesta sehingga TNI sebagai komponen inti akan didukung oleh komponen cadangan dan komponen pendukung," kata Prabowo dalam jumpa pers di Kantor Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan), Jl Medan Merdeka Barat, Gambir, Jakarta Pusat, Kamis (23/1/2020).
> 
> Prabowo menyampaikan hal tersebut didampingi Wamenhan Wahyu Sakti Trenggono dan Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto. Mereka telah menggelar rapat pimpinan Kementerian Pertahanan dan TNI. Presiden Jokowi menyampaikan pembukaan dalam rapim itu.
> 
> "Tugas kami mendukung TNI sehingga TNI bisa menjalankan misi yang tidak ringan. Merekalah yang akan menjadi inti dari menjaga kedaulatan kita," kata dia.
> 
> Soal pertahanan rakyat semesta, sebelumnya Prabowo berharap peraturan pemerintah (PP) yang mengatur pelaksanaan UU Nomor 23 Tahun 2019 tentang Pengelolaan Sumber Daya Nasional untuk Pertahanan Negara segera diterbitkan. PP itu, kata dia, untuk memperkuat sistem pertahanan Indonesia.
> 
> "Kita berharap juga akan keluar peraturan pemerintah tentang aturan pelaksanaan UU Nomor 23 Tahun 2019 tentang Pengelolaan Sumber Daya Nasional untuk Pertahanan Keamanan Negara. Mudah-mudahan juga dalam waktu dekat bisa keluar," kata Prabowo di Kompleks Istana Kepresidenan, Jakarta, Kamis (9/1).
> 
> Prabowo menjelaskan, sistem pertahanan Indonesia berkonsep Pertahanan Rakyat Semesta yang melibatkan seluruh komponen bangsa. "Dan ini juga nanti untuk memperkuat sistem pertahanan kita. Saya ulangi sistem pertahanan kita adalah sistem pertahanan keamanan rakyat semesta," katanya.
> 
> *(dnu/zap)*
> https://news.detik.com/berita/d-4871299/prabowo-kita-akan-kembali-gunakan-sishankamrata/2
> 
> Based on that, it refers to
> https://www.hukumonline.com/pusatda...6/node/604/undang-undang-nomor-23-tahun-2019#
> 
> Clearly will formalise KomCad (Komponen Cadangan) as Indonesian Military reserve using KomDuk (Komponen Pendukung) along with.
> 
> Using https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_number_of_military_and_paramilitary_personnel data from _the 2019 edition of "The Military Balance" published annually by the International Institute for Strategic Studies, _top 15 of Military Personnel 2019 shown here :
> 
> But an analysis about Indonesia’s military modernisation, summarise
> 
> https://www.files.ethz.ch/isn/173326/Moving beyond ambitions_ Indonesia's military modernisation..pdf
> 
> For me it is unclear where Indonesia defence will go in planning and action, whereas necessity of being have a slight smaller amount of professional soldier with better equipment and capabilities to easily deploy to handle objectives, rather than bigger but with difficulties to deploy with minimum equipment, especially with world nowadays require more sophisticated equipment to deal with. 70% from Rp127,4 triliun will go to human resources itself.
> 
> https://www.liputan6.com/bisnis/rea...-anggaran-kemenhan-jadi-yang-terbesar-di-2020
> 
> Even increasing defence budget (2020 will number 1 most budget), will not give clear perspective to handle when the bottom of the problem will not being first priority to tackle.
> _How we will financing KomCad ? How we will train, equip and mobilise this reserve ? or will it still goes to procure new armament but with existing human resources ? Why don’t we had smaller armed forces but with excellent equipment ?_



IMO, masalah anggaran/biaya ini jadi concern utama

Besar biayanya ini akan tergantung nanti Komcad selama 3 bulan dilatih sampai level apa. Basic infantry doang atau ada juga yg dilatih artileri, kavaleri, medis, dsb. Belum kalau ngomongin berapa besar tunjangan yg didapat

Training level ini juga nantinya memperlihatkan kalau ada darurat perang dan Komcad dimobilisasi, apakah Komcad akan bertempur side to side, share the same fox hole dengan TNI reguler, atau 'cuma' jadi lapis sekian, banpur, atau jangan-jangan 'cuma' jadi bekang?

Yang masih belum terjawab juga seperti apa atau adakah jenjang kepangkatan buat komponen Komcad? Bagaimana nanti hubungan kepangkatan Komcad dgn kepangkatan TNI?

Intinya sih masih banyak pertanyaan dan detail yg belum kejawab dan harus nunggu Perpres/PP Komcad keluar dulu

All in all, kalau ternyata Komcad ini makan biaya/energi gede saya pribadi kurang mendukung Komcad, setidaknya untuk sekarang, apalagi ketika tentara regulernya aja masih ngejar kekuatan minimum + masih dalam kondisi surplus prajurit



Ruhnama said:


> Just curious because wuhan corona outbreak
> Are TNI/POLRI have trained in NBC warfare for all personnel?
> In TNI we can see zeni has trained in nbc hiw about ordinary infantrymann and cavalaryman



Our Zeni, SF, and Medical Corps have CRBN capability/training

For regular troops? I don't think so (CMIIW, TNI don't even has standard issued gas mask)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gaman

Jatosint said:


> IMO, masalah anggaran/biaya ini jadi concern utama
> ...
> All in all, kalau ternyata Komcad ini makan biaya/energi gede saya pribadi kurang mendukung Komcad, setidaknya untuk sekarang, apalagi ketika tentara regulernya aja masih ngejar kekuatan minimum + masih dalam kondisi surplus prajurit...



Yup. Absolutely right. The budget is the main concern. Everybody agreed. So if concerning the budget is a huge burden, be smart to acquire, plan and using it will be a top priority above all. Smart and smart further.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

The way I see it, the main purpose is for internal security, rather than being prepared for human wave attack against near peer or any other enemy (kecuali terdesak), and I don't think that they will get into action. I don't think that they will be actively equipped at all except for uniform, when they are not active they will just back to normal live and back to their jobs, they only serve few months then done, new recruit then come in, and they will use old TNI gun stock (ak47, m16, ss1). More like a boot camp. IMO.

Its like voluntary wamil but in large scale,
For propaganda purpose, increasing the population nationalism and resistance against bad ideology and influence from abroad, and preventing any foreign proxy that try to establish itself here. Its not something that can be bought but need to be build and create dan pastinya butuh uang, as long as we can manage the budget wisely it won't affect much of alutsista procurements, though the regular unit should get budget priority. Maybe could be considered soft flexing too, big population with high patriotism and nationalism spirit could give someone else extra thing to think about.

Eniwei I guess it won't be like in the SK, kalau mereka memang benar-benar wamil, tapi emang karena belum aja kejelasan akan program ini ya publik masih bingung.

Unconventional warfare now is a thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

maybe process recruitment will be like a "contract personels" but pararell with reducing teritorial units step by step and reduce regular recruitment in military, so in long term it will reduce 70% of defence budget for "belanja pegawai" without significantly reducing numbers of personels, so the budget will be increase for "belanja barang"

just maybe my personal tought

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Indonesian Army, as i remember it, never used human wave tactics, so how did you reach such a conclusion about Sishankamrata?.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

HellFireIndo said:


> Indonesian Army, as i remember it, never used human wave tactics, so how did you reach such a conclusion about Sishankamrata?.


Who are you referring to?


----------



## Gaber

Beneran nie cuy?


----------



## umigami

Gaber said:


> Beneran nie cuy?


Ada matra beli 10 drone jatuh semua?
RnD bohongan?
Hmmmm.....


----------



## Ruhnama

Jatosint said:


> IMO, masalah anggaran/biaya ini jadi concern utama
> 
> Besar biayanya ini akan tergantung nanti Komcad selama 3 bulan dilatih sampai level apa. Basic infantry doang atau ada juga yg dilatih artileri, kavaleri, medis, dsb. Belum kalau ngomongin berapa besar tunjangan yg didapat
> 
> Training level ini juga nantinya memperlihatkan kalau ada darurat perang dan Komcad dimobilisasi, apakah Komcad akan bertempur side to side, share the same fox hole dengan TNI reguler, atau 'cuma' jadi lapis sekian, banpur, atau jangan-jangan 'cuma' jadi bekang?
> 
> Yang masih belum terjawab juga seperti apa atau adakah jenjang kepangkatan buat komponen Komcad? Bagaimana nanti hubungan kepangkatan Komcad dgn kepangkatan TNI?
> 
> Intinya sih masih banyak pertanyaan dan detail yg belum kejawab dan harus nunggu Perpres/PP Komcad keluar dulu
> 
> All in all, kalau ternyata Komcad ini makan biaya/energi gede saya pribadi kurang mendukung Komcad, setidaknya untuk sekarang, apalagi ketika tentara regulernya aja masih ngejar kekuatan minimum + masih dalam kondisi surplus prajurit
> 
> 
> 
> Our Zeni, SF, and Medical Corps have CRBN capability/training
> 
> For regular troops? I don't think so (CMIIW, TNI don't even has standard issued gas mask)


How expensive gas mask? 

Btw what if we cut down TNI personel especially army to 200.000 and another 200.000 is reservist? So we change that koramil korem kodim to reservist and army rely on kostrad kavaleri etc.

Btw why we lack naval amd air force personnel


----------



## HellFireIndo

Ruhnama said:


> How expensive gas mask?
> 
> Btw what if we cut down TNI personel especially army to 200.000 and another 200.000 is reservist? So we change that koramil korem kodim to reservist and army rely on kostrad kavaleri etc.
> 
> Btw why we lack naval amd air force personnel


Nah, i personally dont want any cut, we already have a pretty low soldier-citizen ratio, and now we wnt it even lower? what country is this? 4th most populous with such an underwhelming number? If i'm to choose, i would go more into reforming the military organization maybe? the Wehrkreis system that we have is derived from Prussian Canton system, that suits the model of a decentralized countries, like Germany pre-unification, and also, Indonesia in general due to it's geography. So rather than changing the whole doctrine entirely, why not just "modernized" it......as we constantly doing with the introduction of Kostrad for example, we just ned to do the same thing in accordance to current threats, but not dismantling the whole core doctrine thing. 

It may not be the best model for contemporary peer-to-peer conflict, but hell how often we fought peer-to-peer these days? Military district is all-around better for country with fractured geography like Indonesia, especially so as we mostly encounters internal threat rather than external one, it made regional control and low-intensity/early military response is possible to execute rapidly while not waiting too long for the central's authority's response. 

It may sound like a joke, but in my wargames experience (LOL), having only Division-level units in archipelagic country of Indonesia for a mostly rebel/separatism threat, is very cumbersome to manage, and too slow for such an demanding situation where speed is key, and troops needed are rarely even reach a division level number, Tens of thousands of troops available in one place cannot beat the function of a few thousand troops available anywhere in COIN scenario. But that does not justify low troops number either, as any model, divisional or battallional alike, still needs quantity no matter the doctrine.

Heck man, we already have low budget-to-GDP ratio, and now we put extra on it by having low troops-to-citizen ratio also? we're frickin big and small military for our size is stupid no matter what situation. So more budget, better organization and modernization effort, and same or more troops number, that's it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Nah, i personally dont want any cut, we already have a pretty low soldier-citizen ratio, and now we wnt it even lower? what country is this? 4th most populous with such an underwhelming number? If i'm to choose, i would go more into reforming the military organization maybe? the Wehrkreis system that we have is derived from Prussian Canton system, that suits the model of a decentralized countries, like Germany pre-unification, and also, Indonesia in general due to it's geography. So rather than changing the whole doctrine entirely, why not just "modernized" it......as we constantly doing with the introduction of Kostrad for example, we just ned to do the same thing in accordance to current threats, but not dismantling the whole core doctrine thing.
> 
> It may not be the best model for contemporary peer-to-peer conflict, but hell how often we fought peer-to-peer these days? Military district is all-around better for country with fractured geography like Indonesia, especially so as we mostly encounters internal threat rather than external one, it made regional control and low-intensity/early military response is possible to execute rapidly while not waiting too long for the central's authority's response.
> 
> It may sound like a joke, but in my wargames experience (LOL), having only Division-level units in archipelagic country of Indonesia for a mostly rebel/separatism threat, is very cumbersome to manage, and too slow for such an demanding situation where speed is key, and troops needed are rarely even reach a division level number, Tens of thousands of troops available in one place cannot beat the function of a few thousand troops available anywhere in COIN scenario. But that does not justify low troops number either, as any model, divisional or battallional alike, still needs quantity no matter the doctrine.
> 
> Heck man, we already have low budget-to-GDP ratio, and now we put extra on it by having low troops-to-citizen ratio also? we're frickin big and small military for our size is stupid no matter what situation. So more budget, better organization and modernization effort, and same or more troops number, that's it.



This Ryamizard legacy actually kicking out, he is pushing army to established Kodam strike units in the form of Raider units and forming several strike infantry battalion like Yon mekanis in almost every Kodams although in embrio form in several Kodam. And that too to form several Naval regional units and regional Air defense territory to support them.


But for modernize effort his effort is much less desired ....


The thing is from almost 350,000 army personnel we only had around 150 infantry battalion around twenty mixed cavalry battalion and regiments and several dozens artillery units in all forms thats too with small number of intelligent departemen and other support units. Meanwhile the rest around 120,000-180,000 personnel is lingering in their territorial jobs and had almost same jobs with Babinsa polri. Thats utter wastage of personnel jobs in which i very supportive to reform them and made them to convert into pure combat units and delegate their civillian jobdesk to POLRI. 

Actually each kodam only had around a brigade sized combatant units, in which actually we need at least division sized to made them more effective to handle near peer scenario conflict. Even pure combat infantry units is much better compared to current koramil personnel units actually


----------



## Raduga

HellFireIndo said:


> Indonesian Army, as i remember it, never used human wave tactics, so how did you reach such a conclusion about Sishankamrata?.


What you're going to arm that sishankamrata with , while your voluntary one still struggle to get a better personal equipment .


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> What you're going to arm that komcad with , while your voluntary one still struggle to get better personal equipment



I am more prefer to retired old soldiers early and formulate contract personnel or outsource them outright with benefit like scholarships, skill building and chance to become profesi according to merit and score or better chance to join BUMN after services. Thus we can save funds from pension and other support funds. Actually in US most civillian company prefer ex military personnel because their competency.

*Prancis Buka Suara soal Rencana Prabowo Beli 48 Jet Tempur*
CNN Indonesia
Jumat, 24/01/2020 07:01
Bagikan :




Duta Besar Prancis untuk Indonesia Olivier Chambard CNN. (Indonesia/Hamka Winovan)




Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Prancis angkat bicara terkait laporan yang menyebutkan Indonesia berniat membeli 48 jet tempur Rafale, empat kapal selam Scorpene, dan kapal perang korvet GoWind buatan mereka. 

Duta Besar Prancis di Jakarta, Olivier Chambard, menyambut baik rencana Indonesia untuk membeli puluhan alat utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista) itu. Menurut Chambard, hal lumrah bagi Indonesia untuk mengembangkan kapasitas militer dan pertahanan.

Rencana itu terungkap tak lama setelah kunjungan Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto ke Paris pada 11-13 Januari lalu.
*Lihat juga:*
Prabowo dan Memori Skandal Kapal Selam Prancis
"Indonesia tertarik untuk mengembangkan kapasitas militer dan itu adalah hal natural bagi Jenderal Prabowo bertemu dengan mitra-mitranya di luar negeri termasuk Prancis untuk melihat peluang kerja sama bahkan alutsista seperti apa yang cocok," kata Chambard dalam wawancara eksklusif bersama _CNNIndonesia.com_ di kedutaan besar Prancis, Rabu (22/1).

https://m.cnnindonesia.com/internas...suara-soal-rencana-prabowo-beli-48-jet-tempur

Btw, La Tribune is reputable media compared to RT NEWS or Sputnik, their report on Egypt French deals is actually spot on and too they made comprehensive report about India Rafale deals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gaman

HellFireIndo said:


> Nah, i personally dont want any cut, we already have a pretty low soldier-citizen ratio, and now we wnt it even lower? what country is this? 4th most populous with such an underwhelming number? If i'm to choose, i would go more into reforming the military organization maybe? the Wehrkreis system that we have is derived from Prussian Canton system, that suits the model of a decentralized countries, like Germany pre-unification, and also, Indonesia in general due to it's geography. So rather than changing the whole doctrine entirely, why not just "modernized" it......as we constantly doing with the introduction of Kostrad for example, we just ned to do the same thing in accordance to current threats, but not dismantling the whole core doctrine thing.
> 
> It may not be the best model for contemporary peer-to-peer conflict, but hell how often we fought peer-to-peer these days? Military district is all-around better for country with fractured geography like Indonesia, especially so as we mostly encounters internal threat rather than external one, it made regional control and low-intensity/early military response is possible to execute rapidly while not waiting too long for the central's authority's response.
> 
> It may sound like a joke, but in my wargames experience (LOL), having only Division-level units in archipelagic country of Indonesia for a mostly rebel/separatism threat, is very cumbersome to manage, and too slow for such an demanding situation where speed is key, and troops needed are rarely even reach a division level number, Tens of thousands of troops available in one place cannot beat the function of a few thousand troops available anywhere in COIN scenario. But that does not justify low troops number either, as any model, divisional or battallional alike, still needs quantity no matter the doctrine.
> 
> Heck man, we already have low budget-to-GDP ratio, and now we put extra on it by having low troops-to-citizen ratio also? we're frickin big and small military for our size is stupid no matter what situation. So more budget, better organization and modernization effort, and same or more troops number, that's it.



For several reason, I slightly disagree about still using the Wehrkreis system implemented but shall focus on Kodam capabilities scope derived from Wehrkreis. Implementation should be each kodam as Nike said, have minimum one division which adequate combatant unit which has fast reaction enough to cover their “territorial” area, consist of many composites like the cavalry, artillery, etc. with their good equipment (if we can’t afford excellent for now).

This division using resources from Kodam line downward like Korem, Kodim, and Koramil. So maybe get slimmer but no much size decrease in number. Just reorganize. Replacing. Refinancing. Hardware, Software, Brainware. From a modern perspective, it gains more acceptance than before. More professional. More agile. Better equipment. Even Kogabwilhan could use and have more options in the challenge, whom Naval and Air force are in one command. So shall be better such inter-branch exercise, coordination, communication, intelligence, etc.

Remember, sometimes useful to look from other “helicopter” perspectives instead of our own.
From external, an analyst said "...
_The Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Darat, TNI-AD) remains the most influential of the three services. Any analysis of the TNI needs to recognize that Indonesia is very much a defensive, continental power. The TNI-AD has taken some steps towards a more modern, agile and deployable force. However, most of its units remain non-deployable because of ineffective training schemes, lack of financial resources and a territorial command structure more suited to provincial politics than operational effectiveness. Major acquisitions such as new main battle tanks are largely symbolic. Until the TNI-AD addresses the problem of a force that’s too large and expensive, TNI modernization as a whole will remain difficult_..."
https://www.files.ethz.ch/isn/173326/Moving beyond ambitions_ Indonesia's military modernisation..pdf
From internal in my opinion, more capable and suitable if our internal threat handle by Kodam with integrated modern equipment division rather than nowadays structure. Much more, highly effective in interoperability with other branches like Naval and Air Force in Kogabwilhan command. Our internal homework threat hardly doing by Korem-Kodim-Koramil, just because of their much fewer capabilities on their own.

The really big hurdle here is willing itself. Will Army accept in totally lost control of all of this? Is this worth it or not?


----------



## striver44

Ruhnama said:


> How expensive gas mask?
> 
> Btw what if we cut down TNI personel especially army to 200.000 and another 200.000 is reservist? So we change that koramil korem kodim to reservist and army rely on kostrad kavaleri etc.
> 
> Btw why we lack naval amd air force personnel


I agree, having an army so large in a geographically separated country is ehhh stupid, what are the army going to do? Swim?? The army in sumatra can't support the army in java vice versa. Add that to the low budget we have. We should have invest in the air force and navy instead to hold choke points in which the enemy might want to pass. 
Our doctrine should be the utter annihiliation of any amphibious invasion fleet or make it so bloody the enemy would not even consider sending troops across the sea . And for that you'll need a HUGE air force and navy, i mean we're talking like 200+ fighters armed with stand off weapins +awacs+ tanker + frigate with lots and lots of missile carrying capacity. 
Look at japan for example, their army is quite moderate at around 200k personell but the jmsdf and the jasdf is world class. 
We should invest in the things that matters most. 
Its time the army forget the role of keeping indonesia together this is not the 50s anymore where we have a rebellion every once a year.
Huge army have proven useless many time in the past especially when they have no airpower, bad leadership, and no clear idea of what are they suppose to do (which could actually be applied to us also)
Ps:political armies do perform worse than armies that is clearly under a civillian control

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Longbow Radar for Indonesia.







*Contracts For Jan. 24, 2020*

*ARMY*

Longbow LLC, Orlando, Florida, was awarded a $235,794,870 hybrid (cost-no-fee, cost-plus-fixed-fee and firm-fixed-price) Foreign Military Sales (Republic of Korea (South Korea), Greece, India, *Indonesia*, Kuwait, Netherlands, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Taiwan, United Arab Emirates and United Kingdom) contract for procurement of production support services for the Fire Control Radar System for the Apache attack helicopter. One bid was solicited via the internet with one bid received. Work locations and funding will be determined with each order, with an estimated completion date of Jan. 31, 2025. U.S. Army Contracting Command, Rock Island Arsenal, Illinois, is the contracting activity (W52P1J-20-D-0009).

https://www.defense.gov/Newsroom/Contracts/Contract/Article/2065636//

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*LAPAN Siapkan Rp 300 M untuk Ikut Bangun Drone Tempur Elang Hitam*
Reporter: 
*Ahmad Fikri (Kontributor)*
Editor: 
*Maria Rita Hasugian*
Sabtu, 25 Januari 2020 00:01 WIB





Purwarupa PUNA MALE Elang Hitam (EH-1) yang dikembangkan BPPT saat dipamerkan di Kementerian Pertahanan, Kamis 23 Januari 2020. Drone tempur ini diklaim bisa terbang 30 jam nonstop. FOTO/DOK BPPT

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Lapan menjadi anggota Konsorsium PUNA MALE (Pesawat Udara Nir Awak Medium Altitude Long Endurance) yang bergabung belakangan untuk membangun drone tempur Elang Hitam yang menarik perhatian Presiden Joko Widodo dalam pameran industri pertahanan di Kementerian Pertahanan, 23 Januari 2020.

Pengembangan drone tersebut diinisiasi oleh Badan Litbang Kementerian Pertahanan pada tahun 2015. Dua tahun kemudian pengembangannya resmi dimulai dengan penandatanganan Perjanjian Kerja Sama pembentukan Konsorsium antara BPPT sebagai koordinator bersama Kementerian Pertahanan, TNI Angkatan Udara, ITB, PT Dirgantara Indonesia, dan PT LEN Industri.

Tahun 2019, Lapan menyusul bergabung menjadi anggota Konsorsium. Kendati bergabung belakangan, Lapan sudah diminta menyumbangkan sejumlah inovasi untuk Elang Hitam.

Advertising
Advertising
Kepala BPPT, Hammam Riza mengatakan, PUNA MALE misalnya akan dilengkapi dengan Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR). Radar yang dikembangkan Lapan ini dirancang bisa memindai hingga menembus lapisan tanah.

“Dengan synthetic-aperture radar (SAR) yang kita pasang di MALE bisa menembus sampai kurang lebih 30 sentimeter dari batas tanah sehingga bisa mengukur berapa banyak air yang dikandung,” kata dia.

Peran PUNA MALE yang dilengkapi SAR tersebut akan memantau tinggi muka air di lahan gambut. “Sebelum dia kering, kita harus sirami lahan-lahan gambut supaya tidak muncul kebakaran hutan, atau tidak muncul hot-spot itu,” kata Hammam.

Anggota Konsorsium juga diminta menyisihkan dananya masing-masing untuk pengembangan drone tersebut. BPPT misalnya sudah menyiapkan dana Rp 81 miliar untuk pengembangan Elang Hitam. “Karena ini konsorsium, masing-masing institusi chip-in, istilahnya, mengkontribusikan anggarannya,” kata Hamam.

Deputi Teknologi Penerbangan dan Antariksa, Lapan, Rika Andiarti mengatakan, Lapan diminta membantu mengembangkan flight control system dengan memanfaatkan satelit untuk Elang Hitam.

“Kalau dari Konsorsium ini, Lapan ditugaskan mengembangkan mission system. Itu terdiri dari baik flight control system, sistem komunikasi, data recorder, dan payload-nya,” kata dia di sela Roll Out PUNA MALE di kompleks PT DI, 30 Desember 2019.

Rika mengatakan, Lapan sudah berbekal pengalaman sejak 3 tahun terakhir mengembangkan flight control system untuk mengendalikan drone dari jarak jauh. Lapan baru memiliki flight control system untuk drone dengan ukuran kecil, dengan durasi terbang maksimal 5 jam sehingga butuh pengembangan lagi.

Rencananya, PUNA MALE akan menggunakan sistem kendali dengan memanfaatkan satelit agar bisa dikendalikan dari jarak jauh. BRI-Sat rencananya akan digunakan. Pemerintah misalnya memiliki slot frekwensi KU-Band yang bisa dimanfaatkan untuk mengendalikan drone PUNA MALE.

“Pakai satelit sehingga di luar line-of-sight kita bisa terus terima datanya secara real-time,” kata Rika.

Rika mengatakan, Lapan juga diminta mengembangkan SAR (synthetic-aperture radar) yang akan di usung oleh PUNA MALE. Sistem radar yang dikembangkan Lapan tersebut saat ini dipergunakan untuk pertanian, hingga mencegah pencurian kayu.

“Lapan juga punya program pengembangan UAV sendiri khusus untuk surveillance. Sudah kita manfaatkan untuk pertanian, untuk illegal loging, juga kebencanaan,” kata dia.

Kepala Pusat Teknologi Penerbangan Lapan, Gunawan Setia Prabowo mengatakan, Lapan berencana menyiapkan anggaran bertahap hingga Rp 300 miliar untuk ikut membangun drone tempur Elang Hitam. Khusus tahun 2020 ini, Lapan sudah menyiapkan Rp 23 miliar. “Total sekitar Rp 300 miliar sampai 2024,” kata dia.

Gunawan mengatakan, Lapan berencana menggunakan dana itu untuk pengembangan development mission system, SAR, serta sistem satelit komunikasi. Dia mencontohkan, Lapan sudah mengembangkan teknologi pengendali drone via satelit. Namun kemampuannya masih terbatas.

Teknologi pengendali drone yang sudah dimiliki Lapan memanfaatkan Satelit Thuraya, satelit komersil. Dengan pemanfaatan satelit BRI-Sat, diharapkan bisa meningkatkan kemampuan teknologi tersebut.

“Thuraya itu kebetulan bandwith-nya kecil, hanya bisa mengirim data telemetri dan capture. Lagi pula biayanya mahal karena komersial. Dengan KU-Band (BRI-Sat), kita bisa command real time dan gambarnya juga bisa kita lihat real time,” kata Gunawan.

Air-frame untuk prototipe drone PUNA MALE sendiri digarap oleh PT Dirgantara Indonesia. Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI), Elfien Goentoro mengatakan, prototipe tersebut baru berupa development-manufacturing hasil pengembangan bersama Konsorosium.

Uji terbang akan dilakukan tahun ini, sekaligus membangun bertahap 3 unit lagi prototipe PUNA MALE. “Satu ini, kedua nanti untuk sertifikasi, ketiga untuk static-test, ke empatuntuk sertifikasi kombatan,” kata dia, 30 Desember 2019.

Dikutip dari data konfigurasinya, prototipe PUNA MALE 1 menggunakan bahan komposit serat karbon dan glass. Pesawat prototipe 1 ini berfungsi sebagai technology demonstrator. Targetnya untuk menguji kemampuan terbang dalam mode autopilot, yakini take-off dan auto landing.

Sementara prototipe PUNA MALE 2 dan 3 dibangun untuk mengikuti uji sertifikasi serta uji struktur. Pesawat prototipe 2 ini yang akan melewati serangkaian pengujian untuk mendapatkan sertifikasi Indonesian Millitary Airworthiness Authority (IMAA). Konfigurasi pesawat ini untuk menjalankan misi surveilance.

Baru pada prototipe PUNA MALE 4, drone ini akan mendapat penyempurnaan penuh. Di antaranya pemasangan Flight Control System yang pengembangannya dipimpin oleh PT LEN.

Konsorsium PUNA MALE merancang drone tempur Elang Hitam mengikuti Design, Requirement, and Objectives (DRO) yang disepakati untuk dipergunakan oleh TNI Angkatan Udara. Di antaranya mampu mengudara dan mendarat di landasan pendek 700 meter, mengudara hingga ketinggian 20 ribu kaki, memiliki kecepatan maksimal 235 kilometer per jam, dengan durasi mengudara maksimal hingga 30 jam, serta mampu mengusung beban hingga 300 kilogram.

AHMAD FIKRI


https://tekno.tempo.co/amp/1299375/lapan-siapkan-rp-300-m-untuk-ikut-bangun-drone-tempur-elang-hitam

Lapan agency will spent around 22 million US dollar for Indonesia MALE UAV, including research for SAR (synthetic-aperture radar) used in this uav and feasibility to using BRI SAT as line off sight control system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## mandala

Almand Helvas tweeted on October 26th 2018 that it was not true from two Indonesian government offices statement that Indonesia already signed a contract for C-130J and that he want proof of the contract.

It seems now from his recent tweets he contradicted his previous tweet and that Indonesia did actually signed a contract for 5 C-130J. Lol.


----------



## Jatosint

mandala said:


> Almand Helvas tweeted on October 26th 2018 that it was not true from two Indonesian government offices statement that Indonesia already signed a contract for C-130J and that he want proof of the contract.
> 
> It seems now from his recent tweets he contradicted his previous tweet and that Indonesia did actually signed a contract for 5 C-130J. Lol.



Yup, always take all of his tweets with a grain of salt

Anyway, he previously said that we need 'missile activation code' if we want our NASAMS and AIM-120C to work. I've never heard anything called 'missile activation code',is it true?


----------



## mandala

Jatosint said:


> Yup, always take all of his tweets with a grain of salt
> 
> Anyway, he previously said that we need 'missile activation code' if we want our NASAMS and AIM-120C to work. I've never heard anything called 'missile activation code',is it true?


Don't know either. Anyway he said that the C-130J contract is through DCS (Direct Commercial Sale) and not via FMS and because it is through DCS the C-130J is without comsec (communication security). I thought DCS and FMS is just a purchasing system. One is direct to OEM and one isn't.


----------



## Raduga

i feel bad for our jiran to had this kind of Minister of defence .

https://www.jitunews.com/read/11414...-naik-pesawat-buatan-indonesia-lama-sampainya 

*Kelakar Menhan Malaysia, Naik Pesawat Buatan Indonesia Lama Sampainya*
*Yenny Wahid menanggapi kelakar dari Mat Sabu dengan menyebut mengikuti pesan orang tua*
*26 Januari 2020 09:18 WIB*




Menteri Pertahanan Malaysia, Mohammad Sabu Ist

*JAKARTA, JITUNEWS.COM - *Menteri Pertahanan Malaysia, Mohammad Sabu, berkelakar mengenai waktu perjalanan yang ditempuhnya lebih lama jika menggunakan pesawat buatan Indonesia.

Pria yang akrab disapa Mat Sabu itu mengatakan bahwa perjalanannya ke Jakarta dengan menggunakan pesawat buatan Indonesia membutuhkan waktu 1,5 jam lebih lama dari biasanya.

"Saya datang ke Jakarta naik pesawat yang dibuat oleh Indonesia CN. Walaupun dia perlahan, biasa saya sampai pada masa 2 jam, tapi 3,5 jam. Tak apa ini adalah buatan Indonesia yang saya banggakan," kata Mat Sabu saat menghadiri diskusi di kantor PBNU, Sabtu (25/1).

Namun, Mat Sabu mengaku tidak mempermasalahkan hal itu karena ia bangga dengan Indonesia yang bisa membuat pesawat sendiri.

"Orang Indonesia rajin kuat bekerja. Saya yakin kerajinan itu akan terus berkembang dan (dapat) membangun di ASEAN ini. Kita lihat Indonesia lah yang paling hebat dalam masa yang akan datang," sebutnya.

Komisaris Independen Garuda Yenny Wahid menanggapi kelakar dari Mat Sabu tersebut.

"Pesawat Indonesia begitu karena kita terlalu mengikuti nasihat orang tua. Apa itu pak? biar lambat asal selamat," ucap Yenny sambil tersenyum.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

they really already drowned with all of the Past PRIDE aren't they , he can't even differentiate between medium military cargo turboprop and commercial jet engine plane performance , and he still framed it up with "it's indonesian made" , should also stop to cooperate with this guys already .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Being-Art

Raduga said:


> i feel bad for our jiran to had this kind of Minister of defence .
> 
> https://www.jitunews.com/read/11414...-naik-pesawat-buatan-indonesia-lama-sampainya
> 
> *Kelakar Menhan Malaysia, Naik Pesawat Buatan Indonesia Lama Sampainya*
> *Yenny Wahid menanggapi kelakar dari Mat Sabu dengan menyebut mengikuti pesan orang tua*
> *26 Januari 2020 09:18 WIB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menteri Pertahanan Malaysia, Mohammad Sabu Ist
> 
> *JAKARTA, JITUNEWS.COM - *Menteri Pertahanan Malaysia, Mohammad Sabu, berkelakar mengenai waktu perjalanan yang ditempuhnya lebih lama jika menggunakan pesawat buatan Indonesia.
> 
> Pria yang akrab disapa Mat Sabu itu mengatakan bahwa perjalanannya ke Jakarta dengan menggunakan pesawat buatan Indonesia membutuhkan waktu 1,5 jam lebih lama dari biasanya.
> 
> "Saya datang ke Jakarta naik pesawat yang dibuat oleh Indonesia CN. Walaupun dia perlahan, biasa saya sampai pada masa 2 jam, tapi 3,5 jam. Tak apa ini adalah buatan Indonesia yang saya banggakan," kata Mat Sabu saat menghadiri diskusi di kantor PBNU, Sabtu (25/1).
> 
> Namun, Mat Sabu mengaku tidak mempermasalahkan hal itu karena ia bangga dengan Indonesia yang bisa membuat pesawat sendiri.
> 
> "Orang Indonesia rajin kuat bekerja. Saya yakin kerajinan itu akan terus berkembang dan (dapat) membangun di ASEAN ini. Kita lihat Indonesia lah yang paling hebat dalam masa yang akan datang," sebutnya.
> 
> Komisaris Independen Garuda Yenny Wahid menanggapi kelakar dari Mat Sabu tersebut.
> 
> "Pesawat Indonesia begitu karena kita terlalu mengikuti nasihat orang tua. Apa itu pak? biar lambat asal selamat," ucap Yenny sambil tersenyum.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> they really already drowned with all of the Past PRIDE aren't they , he can't even differentiate between medium military cargo turboprop and commercial jet engine plane performance , and he still framed it up with "it's indonesian made" , should also stop to cooperate with this guys already .


Mat Sabu may not feel the comparison of the duration of the trip using the ATR 72 and the trip using the B737 aircraft [emoji23]


----------



## Ruhnama

Jatosint said:


> Yup, always take all of his tweets with a grain of salt
> 
> Anyway, he previously said that we need 'missile activation code' if we want our NASAMS and AIM-120C to work. I've never heard anything called 'missile activation code',is it true?


If some country need missile aviation code, likely US can limited pakistani use aim120 against India last year. Pakistani still can launch their aim120

Anyway mat sabu is joke in his country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*Presiden dan Menkeu Mendukung Modernisasi Alutsista*

25 Januari 2020




Dengan berubahnya sistem pembelian berdasarkan investasi, maka Kemhan dapat membeli alutsista yang lebih mahal namun mempunyai usia pakai yang lebih tinggi, sehingga cost per tahun menjadi lebih kecil (photo : Defense Update)

*Jokowi: Belanja Pertahanan Harus Diubah Menjadi Investasi Pertahanan*

JAKARTA - Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) menekankan perubahan paradigma dalam mengelola pertahanan Indonesia, dari sebelumnya berorientasi pada belanja pertahanan menjadi investasi pertahanan.

"Semua membutuhkan kebijakan perencanaan pengembangan alutsista yang tepat. Apakah pembelian ini berguna 20, 30, 50 tahun yang akan datang. Harus dihitung, dikalkulasi semuanya secara detail. Belanja pertahanan harus diubah menjadi investasi pertahanan," katanya di Kantor Kementerian Pertahanan, Kamis (23/1/2020).

Dia pun telah membicarakan pengembangan industri pertahanan dengan Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto, sebagaimana di dalam UU Industri Pertahanan harus memenuhi beberapa hal yakni transfer teknologi, produksi dengan BUMN, peningkatan TKDN dan pengembangan rantai produksi.
"Yang saya lihat di negara lain, minimal industri ini harus diberikan yang namanya pesanan, order dalam 15 tahun minimal. Sehingga jangka investasinya menjadi terarah, mana yang akan dituju jelas. Tidak bisa lagi setiap tahun kita nggak bisa," tuturnya.
Lebih lanjut dia menyoroti perkembangan teknologi pertahanan yang berkembang dengan begitu cepat. Salah satunya adalah drone yang kini bisa dipersenjatai dan bisa mengejar tank maupun kendaraan militer lain, hingga menghabisi lawan dari jarak dekat maupun jauh dengan tepat sasaran.
Tak hanya itu, teknologi pertahanan juga sudah menggabungkan instrumen persenjataan dengan penggunaan kecerdasan buatan (artificial intelligence/AI). "Termasuk pengembangan pesawat tanpa awak, kapal tanpa awak, yang dilengkapi dengan persenjataan-persenjataan modern. Hati-hati dengan ini," ujarnya.
Jokowi pun meminta agar mulai dibangun industri pertahanan yang menghasilkan peralatan militer berteknologi canggih. Apalagi, hampir semua teknologi yang ada sekarang, dimulai dari peralatan militer.
"Entah itu yang namanya GPS, yang dulu namanya HT, yang namanya handphone, yang namanya drone, dimulai, baru masuk ke dunia bisnis. Semuanya dimulai dari industri militer, semua negara, termasuk di Indonesia," ungkapnya.
Dia juga meminta agar Indonesia terus memperkuat penguasaan teknologi pertahanan. Salah satunya teknologi otomatisasi yang akan disertai dengan pengembangan sistem senjata yang otonom. Lalu teknologi sensor yang akan mengarah kepada pengembangan sistem penginderaan jarak jauh yang sudah digunakan oleh Indonesia dalam sejumlah operasi.
"Teknologi informasi (TI) seperti 5G dan komputasi kuantum yang akan mengarah ke pengembangan sistem senjata yang otonom serta pertahanan siber," pungkasnya. (SindoNews)
*Ketika Sri Mulyani Dukung Penuh Prabowo Belanja Alutsista*
Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia - Menteri Keuangan (Menkeu) Sri Mulyani Indrawati mendorong proses pengadaan alat utama sistem pertahanan (alusista) Indonesia melalui proses Kekuatan Pokok Minimum atau lebih Minimum Essential Force (MEF).
"Pengadaan alutsista itu membutuhkan suatu proses yang panjang yang saya menganggap Kementerian Pertahanan dan Panglima perlu untuk duduk bersama bagaimana mengefisienkan dan menciptakan kepastian," kata Sri Mulyani seperti dikutip, Jumat (24/1/2020).
"Karena kalau tidak, waktu kami sudah mulai menyusun APBN untuk mendukung pengadaan alutsista maka kemudian proses yang panjang menimbulkan banyak sekali konsekuensi terhadap kecepatan maupun ketepatan dari pilihan alutsista tersebut," ungkap Sri Mulyani lagi.
Pengadaan alutsista yang relevan, sambung Sri Mulyani, penting karena semakin besar perkembangan Indonesia, semakin banyak yang memiliki interest terhadap republik ini. Hal itu menimbulkan konsekuensi pertahanan keamanan (hankam) yang besar juga untuk kelangsungan kedaulatan.
"Itu adalah sesuatu yang kemudian berkonsekuensi mengenai bagaimana kita mendesain pertahanan keamanan Indonesia, karena makin besar perkembangan Indonesia, makin banyak yang memiliki interest terhadap Republik ini," kata Sri Mulyani.
Hal ini didasari oleh fakta bahwa Indonesia adalah negara besar dengan penduduk terbesar keempat di dunia, negara emerging yang masuk dalam G-20 dengan ukuran ekonomi sudah masuk 16 atau 15 terbesar di dunia dan pertumbuhan Indonesia di atas 5%, sementara negara lain hanya tumbuh 2%-3%.
Ia menegaskan, Indonesia bisa menjadi negara dengan ekonomi terbesar di dunia bahkan bisa menjadi 5 besar. (CNBC)


----------



## Soman45

In Alman Helvas newest tweet he said the US already gave the tag price for 32 Viper to Indonesia $ 4,5 Billion via FMS and that price not include the weapons.....if it's true then for one viper we have to spend around $ 140 million or so....i mean how can the F-16 viper be that expensive??!! and if that's the case why not buy F-35 instead??!!


Raduga said:


> i feel bad for our jiran to had this kind of Minister of defence .
> 
> https://www.jitunews.com/read/11414...-naik-pesawat-buatan-indonesia-lama-sampainya
> 
> *Kelakar Menhan Malaysia, Naik Pesawat Buatan Indonesia Lama Sampainya*
> *Yenny Wahid menanggapi kelakar dari Mat Sabu dengan menyebut mengikuti pesan orang tua*
> *26 Januari 2020 09:18 WIB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menteri Pertahanan Malaysia, Mohammad Sabu Ist
> 
> *JAKARTA, JITUNEWS.COM - *Menteri Pertahanan Malaysia, Mohammad Sabu, berkelakar mengenai waktu perjalanan yang ditempuhnya lebih lama jika menggunakan pesawat buatan Indonesia.
> 
> Pria yang akrab disapa Mat Sabu itu mengatakan bahwa perjalanannya ke Jakarta dengan menggunakan pesawat buatan Indonesia membutuhkan waktu 1,5 jam lebih lama dari biasanya.
> 
> "Saya datang ke Jakarta naik pesawat yang dibuat oleh Indonesia CN. Walaupun dia perlahan, biasa saya sampai pada masa 2 jam, tapi 3,5 jam. Tak apa ini adalah buatan Indonesia yang saya banggakan," kata Mat Sabu saat menghadiri diskusi di kantor PBNU, Sabtu (25/1).
> 
> Namun, Mat Sabu mengaku tidak mempermasalahkan hal itu karena ia bangga dengan Indonesia yang bisa membuat pesawat sendiri.
> 
> "Orang Indonesia rajin kuat bekerja. Saya yakin kerajinan itu akan terus berkembang dan (dapat) membangun di ASEAN ini. Kita lihat Indonesia lah yang paling hebat dalam masa yang akan datang," sebutnya.
> 
> Komisaris Independen Garuda Yenny Wahid menanggapi kelakar dari Mat Sabu tersebut.
> 
> "Pesawat Indonesia begitu karena kita terlalu mengikuti nasihat orang tua. Apa itu pak? biar lambat asal selamat," ucap Yenny sambil tersenyum.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> they really already drowned with all of the Past PRIDE aren't they , he can't even differentiate between medium military cargo turboprop and commercial jet engine plane performance , and he still framed it up with "it's indonesian made" , should also stop to cooperate with this guys already .



Don't take it seriously...even in his country he already became a joke within their "formil" coba aja liat MMP sama MDR kritikannya luar biasa dan bikin ngakak dan quotes-nya yang paling sering di pake buat sindiran adalah "elephant fight with elephant grass in the middle will suffer"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Soman45 said:


> In Alman Helvas newest tweet he said the US already gave the tag price for 32 Viper to Indonesia $ 4,5 Billion via FMS and that price not include the weapons.....if it's true then for one viper we have to spend around $ 140 million or so....i mean how can the F-16 viper be that expensive??!! and if that's the case why not buy F-35 instead??!!
> 
> 
> Don't take it seriously...even in his country he already became a joke within their "formil" coba aja liat MMP sama MDR kritikannya luar biasa dan bikin ngakak dan quotes-nya yang paling sering di pake buat sindiran adalah "elephant fight with elephant grass in the middle will suffer"



Prabowo came out a better man compared to Mat Sabu

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## mandala

Soman45 said:


> In Alman Helvas newest tweet he said the US already gave the tag price for 32 Viper to Indonesia $ 4,5 Billion via FMS and that price not include the weapons.....if it's true then for one viper we have to spend around $ 140 million or so....i mean how can the F-16 viper be that expensive??!! and if that's the case why not buy F-35 instead??!!


Just take his tweet with a grain of salt. He was wrong about the C-130J.

But if eventually it is true than we should buy F-35 with that price.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Why are alutsista so goddamn expensive these days?


----------



## Kansel

mandala said:


> Just take his tweet with a grain of salt. He was wrong about the C-130J.
> 
> But if eventually it is true than we should buy F-35 with that price.


He was wrong obviously, 32 viper+armament=6-7 billion US$ doesn't even make any sense. 

For example with RoC 66 viper contract including spare part,munition&engine. Costing at US$ 8 bn while our purchase only half of Taiwan order.

What's with him and US tho.


----------



## striver44

He's after all the most interesting defmin in SE asia


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Why are alutsista so goddamn expensive these days?




Because we dont acquire much when they are still cheaper in the past, and with the ends of Cold war there is less incentive for countries to build arms in very large number so the research and production prices to breaking points come very expensive, btw, just for example newly built K2 black panther is very expensive comparable to le clerc, both of them is built in small number, compared to Leopard 2 families which the new ones can be acquire for 7 million us dollar with large support package because their relatively large and continuity build, another example is why US made Apache relatively cheaper compared to Tiger and T129, and thats with more complex avionic and combat system is because Apache came in very large number. The same can be said with why UK type 45 destroyer is expensive tools compared to more affordable US arleigh burke

Btw, the thing is we need more awareness from all elements to support our defense. Meanwhile there is no clear cut or cheat on how to build arms indigenously, we can learn by example from several countries with sizeable defense industry albeit limitation from major power, they are South Africa, South Korea, Cheko, Turkey and Brazil. Several old supplier like Italy and French is come more or less can be engaged for more cooperation. Bulgarian , Serbian , Ukraina and Croat had niche industry in defense sector too in which we can trying to get something


----------



## LtMaverick

Kansel said:


> He was wrong obviously, 32 viper+armament=6-7 billion US$ doesn't even make any sense.
> 
> For example with RoC 66 viper contract including spare part,munition&engine. Costing at US$ 8 bn while our purchase only half of Taiwan order.
> 
> What's with him and US tho.



Even Twitter Roast And Kinda Make A Joke On Him.
I also made a sarcasm on his 'Sales Language' and In the Middle of the night the same day i commented on his tweet, He Dm Me Like this tho LMAO





I also love also how Alman pretty much lately show something biased towards european OEM rather than being neutral, and sometimes he miscalculated or maybe based on his calculation that pretty much inflated. I remember janes said this tho. which pretty much make sense to me due to Indonesia nature of f16 use and also negotiation skill.


----------



## Ruhnama

Soman45 said:


> and if that's the case why not buy F-35 instead??!!


Ijinnya, antrean panjang, dsb belum cost flight per hour.
Cmiiw

Because virus now i read more about gas mask type, ...


----------



## kooppyyy

LtMaverick said:


> Even Twitter Roast And Kinda Make A Joke On Him.
> I also made a sarcasm on his 'Sales Language' and In the Middle of the night the same day i commented on his tweet, He Dm Me Like this tho LMAO
> View attachment 601717
> 
> 
> I also love also how Alman pretty much lately show something biased towards european OEM rather than being neutral, and sometimes he miscalculated or maybe based on his calculation that pretty much inflated. I remember janes said this tho. which pretty much make sense to me due to Indonesia nature of f16 use and also negotiation skill.
> View attachment 601718


Moreover, to add to your point there was also news report from Reuters 2 years ago that said:


> U.S. officials said Indonesia asked for pricing for an additional 48 F-16 aircraft, a deal which *could be* *worth* $4.5 billion.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ax-limits-on-its-special-forces-idUSKBN1FC0WG


 Now, the wording "could be worth" can be translated as the maximum amount of the contract for 48 planes is $4.5 billion or less. So $4 billion for 32 planes does seem a bit excessive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

for offset i in personal much prefer for Indonesia to get center of repairing maintenance and major overhauling works and workshop along with license production of fast moving spare parts and components for many military equipments we will boughts, thats will bring many benefits immediately including economy opportunity and parts of global supply chain and better understanding for military equipments inner working. KAI and TAI first get their homework done in this manner, capability to build spare parts and supply components is vital actually and Indonesia defense industry is very weak in this regard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LtMaverick

kooppyyy said:


> Moreover, to add to your point there was also news report from Reuters 2 years ago that said:
> Now, the wording "could be worth" can be translated as the maximum amount of the contract for 48 planes is $4.5 billion or less. So $4 billion for 32 planes does seem a bit excessive.



I definitely agree on that.

is everyone knows about the procurement status of army's chinook?


----------



## Raduga

LtMaverick said:


> I definitely agree on that.
> 
> is everyone knows about the procurement status of army's chinook?


lets wait for the next week , the mindef probably will give a clear insight for which contract is already effective or even near effective .


----------



## Kaniska

Just curious, why Indonesia spends invest good amount in Defence budget? Your neighbor hood is not like ours in India...If i am not wrong, apart from minor issues like South China sea, you do not have any as such challenging security issue..


----------



## NEKONEKO

Kaniska said:


> *minor* issues like South China sea, you do not have any as such challenging security issue..


Minor he said.

War doesn't need agreement from both sides. Doesn't matter what Poland want, if Germany want war, then they will be on war. Doesn't matter what Finland want, if Soviet want war, then they will be on war, false flag attack as casus belli is nothing new. Having large and strong neighbor that is aggressive should make ones careful.

Always with open arms and smile, but kriss is always ready when needed.
When the conflict erupt we will be ready. But of course, peace is priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Kaniska said:


> Just curious, why Indonesia spends invest good amount in Defence budget? Your neighbor hood is not like ours in India...If i am not wrong, apart from minor issues like South China sea, you do not have any as such challenging security issue..



Thats all be worse for us compared to Pakistan, Pakistan only had India as her large neighbours meanwhile Indonesia got China in which had put large military bases and Naval presence in South China Sea and numerous large coast guard ships and Naval Warships and seems eager to cross our Naval border, India had large military outpost in Andaman and Nicobar meanwhile our Australian neighbour keep building their Navy


----------



## Chestnut

mandala said:


> Just take his tweet with a grain of salt. He was wrong about the C-130J.
> 
> But if eventually it is true than we should buy F-35 with that price.


Keep in mind that $140 mil includes all the appropriate supporting equipment minus the weapons, things such as spare parts, training, multiyear support contracts are included in the price. If you put the F-35 in the same spotlight it would cost A LOT more than $140 per unit. The reason the price ballooned up from the initial $2 bil is likely because the air force also wanted the extra corresponding equipment to go with the deal.

When you buy a fighter jet you don't just buy the plane, you have to buy the supporting infrastructure. This is why I have been vehemently against buying the Rafale over the Vipers. It would cost a lot more to operate than the fly-away cost that they claim to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Thats all be worse for us compared to Pakistan, Pakistan only had India as her large neighbours meanwhile Indonesia got China in which had put large military bases and Naval presence in South China Sea and numerous large coast guard ships and Naval Warships and seems eager to cross our Naval border, India had large military outpost in Andaman and Nicobar meanwhile our Australian neighbour keep building their Navy


It's worse for India and Pakistan because they are 2 nuclear armed states with a history of skirmishes, our problems aren't the same compared to them.


----------



## 182

Nike said:


> View attachment 601000
> View attachment 601001
> View attachment 601002
> View attachment 601003
> View attachment 601004
> View attachment 601006
> View attachment 601007
> View attachment 601008



hey guys, is it our new tactical vehicle from uro vamtac beside vamtac st5?
i never saw this type before.
anyone knows what its name or type?
so, i guess they're gonna be land rover replacement, rite

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

182 said:


> hey guys, is it our new tactical vehicle from uro vamtac beside vamtac st5?
> i never saw this type before.
> anyone knows what its name or type?
> so, i guess they're gonna be land rover replacement, rite


that's vamtac LTV variants .
https://urovesa.com/en/applications/vamtac/military/vamtac-ltv/ltv-pick-up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*MENKO POLHUKAM TOLAK TAWARAN BANTUAN DUBES AS UNTUK ATASI PERSOALAN NATUNA*
27 JANUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Menteri Koordinator Bidang Politik, Hukum, dan Keamanan (Menko Polhukam) Mahfud MD mengatakan, saat ini Indonesia tidak memerlukan bantuan dari negara mana pun untuk mengatasi persoalan di Perairan Natuna.

Dilansir dari laman _Kompas_ (25/ 1/ 2020), Ia bahkan mengaku telah menolak bantuan dari Amerika Serikat yang berniat membantu Indonesia menangani polemik dengan China di kawasan Laut China Selatan.

Pernyataan itu disampaikan Mahfud ketika bertemu dengan Duta Besar AS untuk Indonesia, Joseph Donovan Jr.

“Saya bilang enggak perlu kerja sama dengan Amerika soal urusan itu,” kata Mahfud di kantor PB Nahdlatul Ulama, Jakarta, Sabtu (25/1/2020).

Menurut Mahfud MD, jika Indonesia menerima bantuan dari AS, maka bisa saja terjadi konflik dengan China.

Mahfud menegaskan sikap Indonesia tegas bahwa tidak pernah mengakui Nine-Dash Line atau sembilan garis putus-putus di Laut China Selatan seperti klaim China.

Ia mengatakan, Indonesia berpegang pada Konvensi United Nations Convention on The Law of The Sea (UNCLOS) 1982 yang menyatakan kawasan perairan itu merupakan bagian dari Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif (ZEE) Indonesia.



REPORT THIS AD


“Kalau kita kerja sama dengan Amerika, berarti kita perang dengan China. Padahal kita tidak (bersengketa). Pokoknya kita usir,” ujar Mahfud MD.

“Sehingga kita tidak terjebak pada perang proksi. Kita enggak mau, enggak ada perundingan dengan China. Enggak perlu bantuan (AS),” kata dia.

Sebelumnya, Duta Besar China untuk Indonesia, Xiao Qian mengatakan, tidak ada perselisihan antara China dengan Indonesia ihwal teritorial.

Persoalan yang belakangan ini mencuat terkait perairan Natuna, kata dia, pada dasarnya berkaitan dengan overlapping atau tumpang tindih area perairan.

Hal ini disampaikan Xiao Qian usai bertemu dengan anggota Komisi I DPR, Syarief Hasan, di Kompleks Parlemen, Senayan, Jakarta, Jumat (24/1/2020).

“Pertama, tidak ada perselisihan antara Indonesia dengan China terkait teritorial kita,” kata Xiao Qian.

“Perselisihan sebenarnya adalah karena ada overlapping area perairan. Dan ini berbeda dari perselisihan teritorial,” tuturnya.

Xiao Qian mengatakan, China sepenuhnya mengakui bahwa Natuna adalah milik Indonesia. China pun tidak pernah mempersoalkan itu. Begitupun, China memiliki teritori sendiri yang tidak pernah dipersoalkan oleh Indonesia.



REPORT THIS AD


Meski ada perbedaan pandangan antara China dengan Indonesia atas hal ini, Xiao Qian mengatakan hal tersebut tak jadi masalah.

“Dan dari pandangan yang berbeda tentang isu ini, kita akan membicarakan persoalan ini di negara kita melalui dialog diplomatik, seperti yang kita lakukan sebelumnya. Pembicaraan di antara para dubes, menteri, kita akan membicarakan itu,” ujarnya.

_Photo: ATLANTIC OCEAN (July 23, 2008) The aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71) navigates in the Atlantic Ocean during integrated French and American carrier qualifications and cyclic flight operations. The Theodore Roosevelt Carrier Strike Group is participating in Joint Task Force Exercise “Operation Brimstone” off the Atlantic coast. U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jonathan Snyder (Released)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

*Lapan Ajukan Rp 431 Milyar untuk Pembuatan N219 Amphibi*

27 Januari 2020





Pesawat amfibi N219A (al images : Lapan)

*Lapan Garap Pesawat Amphibi, Target 2024 Bisa Terbang Perdana*

PROKAL.CO, JAKARTA– Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (Lapan) terus menggarap proyek pesawat nasional. Setelah sebelumnya sukses dengan pesawat N219, saat ini Lapan mengerjakan pesawat serupa, tapi dengan kemampuan di darat dan perairan (amfibi).

Lapan memberi nama pesawat baru itu N219 Amphibi (N219A). Kepala Pusat Teknologi Penerbangan (Pustekbang) Lapan Gunawan Setyo Prabowo menyatakan, anggaran pembuatan pesawat itu dimulai tahun ini. ’’Kita sudah mau kontrak dengan vendor float-nya,’’ katanya (18/1).

Dia menuturkan, pembuatan pesawat amfibi itu sekaligus menunggu proses sertifikasi (type certificate/TC) dari Kementerian Perhubungan (Kemenhub). Untuk anggaran pembuatan pesawat N219A, Lapan mengajukan biaya Rp 431 miliar.






’’(Target, Red) deliver-nya 2024, sesuai program,’’ jelasnya. Maksud target deliver itu adalah pesawat sudah jadi dan telah mendapat amandemen atau sertifikat TC dari Kemenhub. Gunawan mengatakan, Lapan optimistis dengan target tersebut.

Dia menyebutkan bahwa pesawat N219A bisa difungsikan sebagai armada penerbangan perintis. Terutama di daerah khusus seperti pegunungan, pesisir pantai, danau, serta daerah terdepan, terluar, dan tertinggal (3T) lainnya. Gunawan juga menjelaskan bahwa program N219 dikerjakan SDM serta insinyur muda yang memiliki pengalaman. Industri komponen dalam negeri juga dilibatkan.

Menurut dia, pangsa pasar pesawat amfibi di Asia-Pasifik sangat bagus karena sesuai dengan letak geografisnya yang didominasi negara-negara kepulauan. ’’Pengembangan pesawat amfibi tentu memiliki isu-isu berbeda dibanding dengan pesawat pada umumnya,’’ katanya. Sejumlah tahapan pengkajian floating landing gear, training pilot, sertifikasi, dan suku cadang segera dipersiapkan dengan baik.






’’Indonesia membutuhkan moda transportasi yang cepat dan efisien dalam mendukung destinasi wisata, khususnya untuk konektivitas pulau-pulau kecil,’’ papar Kepala Lapan Thomas Djamaluddin.

Menurut dia, pesatnya pembangunan bandara di sejumlah daerah dirasakan kurang dan belum bisa mewadahi daerah yang lokasinya sempit serta konturnya tidak memungkinkan. Karena itu, pesawat amfibi bisa menjadi pilihan untuk menjangkau daerah khusus tersebut.

Thomas menyampaikan, proyek pesawat N219 masuk program prioritas riset nasional (PRN). Dalam program pesawat transportasi nasional itu tidak akan ada duplikasi, baik penelitian maupun pengembangannya. Sementara itu, untuk pesawat N219A, dia berharap ada sinergi yang lebih luas di sejumlah kementerian dan lembaga. Tujuannya, potensi nasional bisa dimanfaatkan dan pola penganggaran tidak terkotak-kotak atau sektoral. Dengan demikian, penggunaan anggaran lebih efisien dan dapat ditingkatkan.

(ProKal)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gaman

Kaniska said:


> Just curious, why Indonesia spends invest good amount in Defence budget? Your neighbor hood is not like ours in India...If i am not wrong, apart from minor issues like South China sea, you do not have any as such challenging security issue..



Simple in answer, *our world's largest archipelagic state character*.

Not simple in application. With our archipelagic character, we MUST have capabilities to denial, more denial, much more denial to deterrence any adversary’s intention to control or occupy a maritime region through force (Krepinevich, 2015).
https://www.spf.org/_jpus-j_media/img/investigation/SPF_20170810_03.pdf

To exercises sovereignty over denial, as mandated by law (Law No. 3/2002 on National Defence) we must have better defense capabilities posture. Our challenging security issue in exercising sovereignty based on one factor, _economic growth_.
Economic growth affects the dynamics of global security and the strategic environment which influences national defense. The dynamics here are :
1. Dynamics of Strategic Security Environment in the Asia Pacific Region 
2. Modernization of Military Power 
3. Inter-State Border Issues 
4. Intra and Inter-State Conflicts 
5. Contemporary Conflict Tendency 
6. Weapon of Mass Destruction Issue 
7. Terrorism 
8. Espionage 
9. Transnational Crime 
10. Science and Technology Development 
11. Climate Change 
12. Natural Disaster 
13. Provision of Food, Water, and Energy 
14. Epidemic 
15. Development of the National Strategic Environment 
16. Future Threats Estimation
Detail all of above could look in here at Indonesia Defence Whitepaper 2015
https://www.kemhan.go.id/wp-content...NESIA-DEFENCE-WHITE-PAPER-ENGLISH-VERSION.pdf



Gaman said:


> ...The dynamics here are :
> 1. Dynamics of Strategic Security Environment in the Asia Pacific Region


... The Asia-Pacific region is a strategic area in terms of economy, politics, and the military. There are countries with more than one billion people in this area (*India* and China), modern military technology, a large number of military human resources affecting the economy and global politics. In a traditional security perspective, the Asia-Pacific region has very complex opportunities and challenges...
As on white paper, India count as one factor.


----------



## Ruhnama

How Indonesia responded with biological warfare threat and chemical agent if used by enemy?

(Still because that corona, i suddenly more curious abt NRBC warfare than f16, rafale etc....)


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> INDONESIA
> *MENKO POLHUKAM TOLAK TAWARAN BANTUAN DUBES AS UNTUK ATASI PERSOALAN NATUNA*
> 27 JANUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> Menteri Koordinator Bidang Politik, Hukum, dan Keamanan (Menko Polhukam) Mahfud MD mengatakan, saat ini Indonesia tidak memerlukan bantuan dari negara mana pun untuk mengatasi persoalan di Perairan Natuna.
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _Kompas_ (25/ 1/ 2020), Ia bahkan mengaku telah menolak bantuan dari Amerika Serikat yang berniat membantu Indonesia menangani polemik dengan China di kawasan Laut China Selatan.
> 
> Pernyataan itu disampaikan Mahfud ketika bertemu dengan Duta Besar AS untuk Indonesia, Joseph Donovan Jr.
> 
> “Saya bilang enggak perlu kerja sama dengan Amerika soal urusan itu,” kata Mahfud di kantor PB Nahdlatul Ulama, Jakarta, Sabtu (25/1/2020).
> 
> Menurut Mahfud MD, jika Indonesia menerima bantuan dari AS, maka bisa saja terjadi konflik dengan China.
> 
> Mahfud menegaskan sikap Indonesia tegas bahwa tidak pernah mengakui Nine-Dash Line atau sembilan garis putus-putus di Laut China Selatan seperti klaim China.
> 
> Ia mengatakan, Indonesia berpegang pada Konvensi United Nations Convention on The Law of The Sea (UNCLOS) 1982 yang menyatakan kawasan perairan itu merupakan bagian dari Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif (ZEE) Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> REPORT THIS AD
> 
> 
> “Kalau kita kerja sama dengan Amerika, berarti kita perang dengan China. Padahal kita tidak (bersengketa). Pokoknya kita usir,” ujar Mahfud MD.
> 
> “Sehingga kita tidak terjebak pada perang proksi. Kita enggak mau, enggak ada perundingan dengan China. Enggak perlu bantuan (AS),” kata dia.
> 
> Sebelumnya, Duta Besar China untuk Indonesia, Xiao Qian mengatakan, tidak ada perselisihan antara China dengan Indonesia ihwal teritorial.
> 
> Persoalan yang belakangan ini mencuat terkait perairan Natuna, kata dia, pada dasarnya berkaitan dengan overlapping atau tumpang tindih area perairan.
> 
> Hal ini disampaikan Xiao Qian usai bertemu dengan anggota Komisi I DPR, Syarief Hasan, di Kompleks Parlemen, Senayan, Jakarta, Jumat (24/1/2020).
> 
> “Pertama, tidak ada perselisihan antara Indonesia dengan China terkait teritorial kita,” kata Xiao Qian.
> 
> “Perselisihan sebenarnya adalah karena ada overlapping area perairan. Dan ini berbeda dari perselisihan teritorial,” tuturnya.
> 
> Xiao Qian mengatakan, China sepenuhnya mengakui bahwa Natuna adalah milik Indonesia. China pun tidak pernah mempersoalkan itu. Begitupun, China memiliki teritori sendiri yang tidak pernah dipersoalkan oleh Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> REPORT THIS AD
> 
> 
> Meski ada perbedaan pandangan antara China dengan Indonesia atas hal ini, Xiao Qian mengatakan hal tersebut tak jadi masalah.
> 
> “Dan dari pandangan yang berbeda tentang isu ini, kita akan membicarakan persoalan ini di negara kita melalui dialog diplomatik, seperti yang kita lakukan sebelumnya. Pembicaraan di antara para dubes, menteri, kita akan membicarakan itu,” ujarnya.
> 
> _Photo: ATLANTIC OCEAN (July 23, 2008) The aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71) navigates in the Atlantic Ocean during integrated French and American carrier qualifications and cyclic flight operations. The Theodore Roosevelt Carrier Strike Group is participating in Joint Task Force Exercise “Operation Brimstone” off the Atlantic coast. U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jonathan Snyder (Released)_
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)_
> 
> *Lapan Ajukan Rp 431 Milyar untuk Pembuatan N219 Amphibi*
> 
> 27 Januari 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesawat amfibi N219A (al images : Lapan)
> 
> *Lapan Garap Pesawat Amphibi, Target 2024 Bisa Terbang Perdana*
> 
> PROKAL.CO, JAKARTA– Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (Lapan) terus menggarap proyek pesawat nasional. Setelah sebelumnya sukses dengan pesawat N219, saat ini Lapan mengerjakan pesawat serupa, tapi dengan kemampuan di darat dan perairan (amfibi).
> 
> Lapan memberi nama pesawat baru itu N219 Amphibi (N219A). Kepala Pusat Teknologi Penerbangan (Pustekbang) Lapan Gunawan Setyo Prabowo menyatakan, anggaran pembuatan pesawat itu dimulai tahun ini. ’’Kita sudah mau kontrak dengan vendor float-nya,’’ katanya (18/1).
> 
> Dia menuturkan, pembuatan pesawat amfibi itu sekaligus menunggu proses sertifikasi (type certificate/TC) dari Kementerian Perhubungan (Kemenhub). Untuk anggaran pembuatan pesawat N219A, Lapan mengajukan biaya Rp 431 miliar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ’’(Target, Red) deliver-nya 2024, sesuai program,’’ jelasnya. Maksud target deliver itu adalah pesawat sudah jadi dan telah mendapat amandemen atau sertifikat TC dari Kemenhub. Gunawan mengatakan, Lapan optimistis dengan target tersebut.
> 
> Dia menyebutkan bahwa pesawat N219A bisa difungsikan sebagai armada penerbangan perintis. Terutama di daerah khusus seperti pegunungan, pesisir pantai, danau, serta daerah terdepan, terluar, dan tertinggal (3T) lainnya. Gunawan juga menjelaskan bahwa program N219 dikerjakan SDM serta insinyur muda yang memiliki pengalaman. Industri komponen dalam negeri juga dilibatkan.
> 
> Menurut dia, pangsa pasar pesawat amfibi di Asia-Pasifik sangat bagus karena sesuai dengan letak geografisnya yang didominasi negara-negara kepulauan. ’’Pengembangan pesawat amfibi tentu memiliki isu-isu berbeda dibanding dengan pesawat pada umumnya,’’ katanya. Sejumlah tahapan pengkajian floating landing gear, training pilot, sertifikasi, dan suku cadang segera dipersiapkan dengan baik.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ’’Indonesia membutuhkan moda transportasi yang cepat dan efisien dalam mendukung destinasi wisata, khususnya untuk konektivitas pulau-pulau kecil,’’ papar Kepala Lapan Thomas Djamaluddin.
> 
> Menurut dia, pesatnya pembangunan bandara di sejumlah daerah dirasakan kurang dan belum bisa mewadahi daerah yang lokasinya sempit serta konturnya tidak memungkinkan. Karena itu, pesawat amfibi bisa menjadi pilihan untuk menjangkau daerah khusus tersebut.
> 
> Thomas menyampaikan, proyek pesawat N219 masuk program prioritas riset nasional (PRN). Dalam program pesawat transportasi nasional itu tidak akan ada duplikasi, baik penelitian maupun pengembangannya. Sementara itu, untuk pesawat N219A, dia berharap ada sinergi yang lebih luas di sejumlah kementerian dan lembaga. Tujuannya, potensi nasional bisa dimanfaatkan dan pola penganggaran tidak terkotak-kotak atau sektoral. Dengan demikian, penggunaan anggaran lebih efisien dan dapat ditingkatkan.
> 
> (ProKal)


Like it or not they're going to eventually have to accept American help if intrusions continue to escalate. The reality is that the only local power that can actually counter China's nine dash claim with the military projection to back it up IS the US.


----------



## Gaman

Ruhnama said:


> How Indonesia responded with biological warfare threat and chemical agent if used by enemy?
> 
> (Still because that corona, i suddenly more curious abt NRBC warfare than f16, rafale etc....)



Slight minimal refers to our readiness to counter NRBC threats. Only two bodies in number. It should be developed a national awareness throughout the country.


> *Indonesia[edit]*
> *Army[edit]*
> The Indonesian Army has a CBRN defense unit which is the _Kompi Zeni Nuklir, Biologi dan Kimia_ (abbreviated "Kompi Zeni Nubika Ditzi TNI AD") translated as: Army Engineers Nuclear, Biological, and Chemical company. The unit was founded on 22 April 1986 under the command of the Indonesian Army Engineering Directorate. The unit is also under cooperation with the Ministry of Health, Indonesian Nuclear power regulator agency, Veterinary Research Agency, and National Nuclear Power agency. This unit is the one and only unit that can handle CBRN Defense Capability within the Military.[20]
> 
> *Police[edit]*
> The Indonesian National Police special unit known as the Mobile Brigade Corps aka *Brimob* has a CBR unit which is under the Gegana detachment. It was formed on December 2009.[21]


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CBRN_defense#Indonesia


----------



## HellFireIndo

Chestnut said:


> Like it or not they're going to eventually have to accept American help if intrusions continue to escalate. The reality is that the only local power that can actually counter China's nine dash claim with the military projection to back it up IS the US.


Having business with the US will only make the problem more complicated, the current policy is correct, just simply tell the fuckers to get off our lawn, no elaborate political shit needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> INDONESIA
> *MENKO POLHUKAM TOLAK TAWARAN BANTUAN DUBES AS UNTUK ATASI PERSOALAN NATUNA*
> 27 JANUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> Menteri Koordinator Bidang Politik, Hukum, dan Keamanan (Menko Polhukam) Mahfud MD mengatakan, saat ini Indonesia tidak memerlukan bantuan dari negara mana pun untuk mengatasi persoalan di Perairan Natuna.
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _Kompas_ (25/ 1/ 2020), Ia bahkan mengaku telah menolak bantuan dari Amerika Serikat yang berniat membantu Indonesia menangani polemik dengan China di kawasan Laut China Selatan.
> 
> Pernyataan itu disampaikan Mahfud ketika bertemu dengan Duta Besar AS untuk Indonesia, Joseph Donovan Jr.
> 
> “Saya bilang enggak perlu kerja sama dengan Amerika soal urusan itu,” kata Mahfud di kantor PB Nahdlatul Ulama, Jakarta, Sabtu (25/1/2020).
> 
> Menurut Mahfud MD, jika Indonesia menerima bantuan dari AS, maka bisa saja terjadi konflik dengan China.
> 
> Mahfud menegaskan sikap Indonesia tegas bahwa tidak pernah mengakui Nine-Dash Line atau sembilan garis putus-putus di Laut China Selatan seperti klaim China.
> 
> Ia mengatakan, Indonesia berpegang pada Konvensi United Nations Convention on The Law of The Sea (UNCLOS) 1982 yang menyatakan kawasan perairan itu merupakan bagian dari Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif (ZEE) Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> REPORT THIS AD
> 
> 
> “Kalau kita kerja sama dengan Amerika, berarti kita perang dengan China. Padahal kita tidak (bersengketa). Pokoknya kita usir,” ujar Mahfud MD.
> 
> “Sehingga kita tidak terjebak pada perang proksi. Kita enggak mau, enggak ada perundingan dengan China. Enggak perlu bantuan (AS),” kata dia.
> 
> Sebelumnya, Duta Besar China untuk Indonesia, Xiao Qian mengatakan, tidak ada perselisihan antara China dengan Indonesia ihwal teritorial.
> 
> Persoalan yang belakangan ini mencuat terkait perairan Natuna, kata dia, pada dasarnya berkaitan dengan overlapping atau tumpang tindih area perairan.
> 
> Hal ini disampaikan Xiao Qian usai bertemu dengan anggota Komisi I DPR, Syarief Hasan, di Kompleks Parlemen, Senayan, Jakarta, Jumat (24/1/2020).
> 
> “Pertama, tidak ada perselisihan antara Indonesia dengan China terkait teritorial kita,” kata Xiao Qian.
> 
> “Perselisihan sebenarnya adalah karena ada overlapping area perairan. Dan ini berbeda dari perselisihan teritorial,” tuturnya.
> 
> Xiao Qian mengatakan, China sepenuhnya mengakui bahwa Natuna adalah milik Indonesia. China pun tidak pernah mempersoalkan itu. Begitupun, China memiliki teritori sendiri yang tidak pernah dipersoalkan oleh Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> REPORT THIS AD
> 
> 
> Meski ada perbedaan pandangan antara China dengan Indonesia atas hal ini, Xiao Qian mengatakan hal tersebut tak jadi masalah.
> 
> “Dan dari pandangan yang berbeda tentang isu ini, kita akan membicarakan persoalan ini di negara kita melalui dialog diplomatik, seperti yang kita lakukan sebelumnya. Pembicaraan di antara para dubes, menteri, kita akan membicarakan itu,” ujarnya.
> 
> _Photo: ATLANTIC OCEAN (July 23, 2008) The aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71) navigates in the Atlantic Ocean during integrated French and American carrier qualifications and cyclic flight operations. The Theodore Roosevelt Carrier Strike Group is participating in Joint Task Force Exercise “Operation Brimstone” off the Atlantic coast. U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jonathan Snyder (Released)_
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)_
> 
> *Lapan Ajukan Rp 431 Milyar untuk Pembuatan N219 Amphibi*
> 
> 27 Januari 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesawat amfibi N219A (al images : Lapan)
> 
> *Lapan Garap Pesawat Amphibi, Target 2024 Bisa Terbang Perdana*
> 
> PROKAL.CO, JAKARTA– Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (Lapan) terus menggarap proyek pesawat nasional. Setelah sebelumnya sukses dengan pesawat N219, saat ini Lapan mengerjakan pesawat serupa, tapi dengan kemampuan di darat dan perairan (amfibi).
> 
> Lapan memberi nama pesawat baru itu N219 Amphibi (N219A). Kepala Pusat Teknologi Penerbangan (Pustekbang) Lapan Gunawan Setyo Prabowo menyatakan, anggaran pembuatan pesawat itu dimulai tahun ini. ’’Kita sudah mau kontrak dengan vendor float-nya,’’ katanya (18/1).
> 
> Dia menuturkan, pembuatan pesawat amfibi itu sekaligus menunggu proses sertifikasi (type certificate/TC) dari Kementerian Perhubungan (Kemenhub). Untuk anggaran pembuatan pesawat N219A, Lapan mengajukan biaya Rp 431 miliar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ’’(Target, Red) deliver-nya 2024, sesuai program,’’ jelasnya. Maksud target deliver itu adalah pesawat sudah jadi dan telah mendapat amandemen atau sertifikat TC dari Kemenhub. Gunawan mengatakan, Lapan optimistis dengan target tersebut.
> 
> Dia menyebutkan bahwa pesawat N219A bisa difungsikan sebagai armada penerbangan perintis. Terutama di daerah khusus seperti pegunungan, pesisir pantai, danau, serta daerah terdepan, terluar, dan tertinggal (3T) lainnya. Gunawan juga menjelaskan bahwa program N219 dikerjakan SDM serta insinyur muda yang memiliki pengalaman. Industri komponen dalam negeri juga dilibatkan.
> 
> Menurut dia, pangsa pasar pesawat amfibi di Asia-Pasifik sangat bagus karena sesuai dengan letak geografisnya yang didominasi negara-negara kepulauan. ’’Pengembangan pesawat amfibi tentu memiliki isu-isu berbeda dibanding dengan pesawat pada umumnya,’’ katanya. Sejumlah tahapan pengkajian floating landing gear, training pilot, sertifikasi, dan suku cadang segera dipersiapkan dengan baik.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ’’Indonesia membutuhkan moda transportasi yang cepat dan efisien dalam mendukung destinasi wisata, khususnya untuk konektivitas pulau-pulau kecil,’’ papar Kepala Lapan Thomas Djamaluddin.
> 
> Menurut dia, pesatnya pembangunan bandara di sejumlah daerah dirasakan kurang dan belum bisa mewadahi daerah yang lokasinya sempit serta konturnya tidak memungkinkan. Karena itu, pesawat amfibi bisa menjadi pilihan untuk menjangkau daerah khusus tersebut.
> 
> Thomas menyampaikan, proyek pesawat N219 masuk program prioritas riset nasional (PRN). Dalam program pesawat transportasi nasional itu tidak akan ada duplikasi, baik penelitian maupun pengembangannya. Sementara itu, untuk pesawat N219A, dia berharap ada sinergi yang lebih luas di sejumlah kementerian dan lembaga. Tujuannya, potensi nasional bisa dimanfaatkan dan pola penganggaran tidak terkotak-kotak atau sektoral. Dengan demikian, penggunaan anggaran lebih efisien dan dapat ditingkatkan.
> 
> (ProKal)


chinese money is more important dude


----------



## Nike

Korpaskhas night Exercise including jumping and firing Exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jatosint

I saw a post on IG (open source) which shows that KRI Cakra is currently being overhauled at PT PAL subs facility

Has anyone got more info?

=====================
Update

Confirmed, 401 is being overhauled

https://news.detik.com/berita/d-487...kri-cakra-401-ini-pesan-jokowi-soal-alutsista


----------



## striver44

Chestnut said:


> Keep in mind that $140 mil includes all the appropriate supporting equipment minus the weapons, things such as spare parts, training, multiyear support contracts are included in the price. If you put the F-35 in the same spotlight it would cost A LOT more than $140 per unit. The reason the price ballooned up from the initial $2 bil is likely because the air force also wanted the extra corresponding equipment to go with the deal.
> 
> When you buy a fighter jet you don't just buy the plane, you have to buy the supporting infrastructure. This is why I have been vehemently against buying the Rafale over the Vipers. It would cost a lot more to operate than the fly-away cost that they claim to be.


well rafale is a better choice than sukhois.


----------



## 182

local tactical vehicle

P-2KM with Reutech Rogue (RCWS)





with PILAR vehicle protection

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ruhnama

Gaman said:


> Slight minimal refers to our readiness to counter NRBC threats. Only two bodies in number. It should be developed a national awareness throughout the country.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CBRN_defense#Indonesia


Nah baru zeni doang agak miris buat infantri nya g dpt masker gas. Compare to Singapore they train their conscript about NRBV



Gaman said:


> 14. Epidemic


Nah in here. Epidemic also included in the white paper. Hope in future we invest in NRBC defense. Likely army must expended their force and train ordinary infantryman basic nrbc defense. While police force to protect and train civilian. Maybe not just police also bnpb for civil defense.

Bakamla doing this :
http://indonesiasatu.co/detail/antisipasi-darurat-nuklir--bakamla-gencar-latihan-peknubika

Maybe if a ship carry nuclear/chemical/biology content get accident they can handle it. 


https://m.antaranews.com/berita/62685/indonesia-minim-alat-deteksi-ancaman-senjata-pemusnah-massal

At least, we must have gas mask factory or private manufacture. Gas mask not only for military/police but for civilian protection, medical, industrial and research purpose.

Old news 2018, hope in 2019 Indonesia can have laboratorium, but in reality not
https://m.republika.co.id/amp/pcb6wt382


----------



## Indos

*Jokowi's Command on RI Submarines: Reduce Import of Defense Equipment !*





Photo: President Jokowi visits the PT PAL battleship in the Port of Tanjung Perak, Surabaya. (Doc Agus Suparto)

*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) chaired a limited meeting on the policy of developing the main weapons system (defense equipment) at the PT PAL Indonesia submarine hangar, Surabaya, East Java, Monday (1/27/2020). The location of the ratas is right next to the submarine.

Present at the Ratas include Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Binsar Panjaitan, Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto, Minister for State-Owned Enterprises Erick Thohir, Minister of Agrarian Affairs and Spatial Planning / Head of the National Land Agency Sofyan A. Djalil, Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung.

Also present were the Head of the Presidential Secretariat Heru Budi Hartono, the Military Secretary to the President of the Indonesian Armed Forces General Suharyanto, the Commander of the Paspampres Maj.

In front of the ranks of the ministers, Jokowi instructed to reform the defense industry ecosystem as a whole. Jokowi wants, the defense equipment development program can strengthen Indonesia's defense industry.

"Whether it relates to financing facilities for state-owned defense industry clusters, then connectivity with component industries both supporting and raw materials," Jokowi said.

Jokowi views, the improvement of the defense industry ecosystem needs to be done, in order to reduce Indonesia's dependence on imported goods for weapons by Indonesia.


EDITOR'S CHOICE

*Proud! RI is the only ASEAN country to make submarines*
*Jokowi Looks at Indonesia's First Artificial Submarine in Surabaya*


"Including the transformation of the _supply chain_ , and the development of local industries, to reduce our dependence on imported goods," Jokowi said.

For information, this is not the first time Jokowi has touched on the issue of defense equipment imports. In a limited meeting some time ago, Jokowi also briefly talked about developing a strategic defense industry to reduce arms imports.

Indonesia is often flooded with imports of weapons ranging from grenades, torpedoes, to bullets. Throughout 2018 the total import for weapons alone reached US $ 313 million. This does not yet count other defense equipment such as ships, planes, and others.

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...owi-di-kapal-selam-ri-kurangi-impor-alutsista

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Gaman

Kansel said:


> Presiden Joko Widodo menghadiri Rapat Pimpinan Kementerian Pertahanan di Jakarta, Kamis (23/1)





Indos said:


> President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) chaired a limited meeting on the policy of developing the main weapons system (defense equipment) at the PT PAL Indonesia submarine hangar, Surabaya, East Java, Monday (1/27/2020)



First above, arranged by President on 23, Jan 2020. This event rarely attended by RI 1 previously. Second, arranged by President on 27, Jan 2020. Only in four days' space between.
I smell there is something strong urgently matters shown and will do in our defense area. A very good sign indeed. *C'mon lads. Go get'em and rock!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jatosint

Jokowi's full statement during limited meetings on defense policy at PT PAL submarine facility 1/27/2019


----------



## Raduga

a glimpse of kongsberg msi-90u mk2 CMS in the left side of the picture inside Alugoro , could they actually shoot a sub launched NSM ?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






prabowo visiting KBRI in Stockholm , based on SAAB official account , there were some talk about interest in radar and missile from sweden , most probable scenario are likely RBS-70 / NLAW and Giraffe 1x Aesa (which already tested and installed on our Komodo Platform) , or maybe for wet dream , you could hope for RBS-15MK3/4 for coastal defense platform or rearmament for our KCR series or the SAAB long range radar such as Giraffe 4A , Giraffe 8A and Sea Giraffe AMB for our KCR fleet .


----------



## umigami

Looks like some media start to compare Rafale vs Su35

From CNN:





I think the battle now is between Rafale vs Flanker (not F16).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Being-Art

umigami said:


> Looks like some media start to compare Rafale vs Su35
> 
> From CNN:
> View attachment 601943
> 
> 
> I think the battle now is between Rafale vs Flanker (not F16).


They forgot about Rafale's OSF and Spectra Defense Suite

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LtMaverick

did anyone know about our CBG Flaw or Defect also including Scorpene Flaw to compare with the RMN?


----------



## Kansel

This why I'm againts French made weaponry with current political state, there's unfortunate things happened to our neighbor LCS program.

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

LtMaverick said:


> did anyone know about our CBG Flaw or Defect also including Scorpene Flaw to compare with the RMN?


i dont know much about CBG flaw , but RMN one is just purely not having budget for MRO , scorpene review are differ from each nation , the other nation that complaint about scorpene is india navy (but take some note , this variants of scorpene are build on their own shipyard "mazagon dock" could also becoming a factor on the causing of defect) , beside that the largest version of scorpene which brazilian navy had , seems not much complaint going on .



Kansel said:


> This why I'm againts French made weaponry with current political state, there's unfortunate things happened to our neighbor LCS program.
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


its malaysian fault , we should be grateful not to follow their way to build ship in the PKR project , let the Original Shipyard make the module first then let our engineer and worker see and learn (even though some people still rant about low share on the project participation) , the problem are on Boustead Shipyard itself , Boustead kinda had a bad reputation lately due to delay and such .


----------



## NEKONEKO

umigami said:


> I think the battle now is between Rafale vs Flanker (not F16)


Aren't the F16 already confirmed and waiting for order?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LtMaverick

Raduga said:


> i dont know much about CBG flaw , but RMN one is just purely not having budget for MRO , scorpene review are differ from each nation , the other nation that complaint about scorpene is india navy (but take some note , this variants of scorpene are build on their own shipyard "mazagon dock" could also becoming a factor on the causing of defect) , beside that the largest version of scorpene which brazilian navy had , seems not much complaint going on .
> 
> 
> its malaysian fault , we should be grateful not to follow their way to build ship in the PKR project , let the Original Shipyard make the module first then let our engineer and worker see and learn (even though some people still rant about low share on the project participation) , the problem are on Boustead Shipyard itself , Boustead kinda had a bad reputation lately due to delay and such .



kinda agree on that, literally some of the people starts to act dumb after this news of scorpene And 214/18 stuff. and thinks that nagapasa literally are just failed deal or bla bla bla. I mean yes there's some trouble but it's been fixed already(mostly). and yeah currently french Shipbuilders faced some of problems of delaying stuff and defective ship


----------



## Raduga

LtMaverick said:


> kinda agree on that, literally some of the people starts to act dumb after this news of scorpene And 214/18 stuff. and thinks that nagapasa literally are just failed deal or bla bla bla. I mean yes there's some trouble but it's been fixed already(mostly). and yeah currently french Shipbuilders faced some of problems of delaying stuff and defective ship


uhmmm boustead is malaysian shipyard , and does not have any connection with DCNS whatsoever , DCNS does not have that kind of bad performance , saudi arabia , singapore and north africa customer such as egypt and morocco beg to differ , their french made ship are pretty much ok .

https://www.maritimeherald.com/2016...yard-settled-commercial-dispute-with-sealink/




https://www.theborneopost.com/2019/...lure-leads-to-late-delivery-of-six-rmn-ships/




https://www.janes.com/article/92335...ject-faces-myr1-4-billion-cost-overrun-delays





with the case of nagapasa though , i hope our government will continue the contract for the 2nd batch of 3 subs , i mean its "nanggung" , the first time i see the news about scorpene and U214 , i thought they were meant as new unit variation or going to replace old U209 401 & 402 in near future .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Being-Art said:


> They forgot about Rafale's OSF and Spectra Defense Suite


Ssssttt......
Itu di plengker kaga ada padanannye...


----------



## umigami

NEKONEKO said:


> Aren't the F16 already confirmed and waiting for order?


Yea I know, F16 already confirmed.
It seems prabowo pick rafale as alternative to su35.

If I have to chose, ofcourse I'll pick rafale anytime!


----------



## Jatosint

NEKONEKO said:


> Aren't the F16 already confirmed and waiting for order?


Is it just me or is this video exposed too many sensitive equipment?



Jatosint said:


> Is it just me or this video exposed too much sensitive equipment inside our 405?


----------



## 182

Mr. President inside CIC room of KRI Alugoro 405 

multi-function display table





sero-400 periscope








testing sero-400 periscope

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 182

* Music in this video *
*Song *
Energy Rock-2762
* Artist *
FruityAudio



Jatosint said:


> Is it just me or is this video exposed too many sensitive equipment?



they turn off or pause the sensitive console

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Off topic.

Poland will sign a contract for 32 units F-35. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221748220046585856

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

mandala said:


> Off topic.
> 
> Poland will sign a contract for 32 units F-35.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221748220046585856


wtf , we should just dump the F-16 contract and go for this instead .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lasa-X

Raduga said:


> wtf , we should just dump the F-16 contract and go for this instead .


Hahaha highly unlikely it will happen even if you have the money. They will take us back to Vipers instead. 
We are not even major allied non Nato. Right now all F-35 buyers are that or Nato members.


----------



## Jatosint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221984544028422145
So now we have at least 8 decommissioned ships ranging from Frigate, LST, Tanker, and LCU

More than enough for several SINKEX


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> wtf , we should just dump the F-16 contract and go for this instead .


They are NATO we are not also we are not Non Nato major ally. Even saudi cant get f35.
(Pembuatnya aja ad yg ga make gara2 masalah internal lol :v)

Maybe wait 10 years later we can have this f35



> So now we have at least 8 decommissioned ships ranging from Frigate, LST, Tanker, and LCU
> 
> More than enough for several SINKEX


KRI Teluk Bone is WW2 legend, better preserve them like kri pasopati or kri harimau.


----------



## Nike

Jatosint said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221984544028422145
> So now we have at least 8 decommissioned ships ranging from Frigate, LST, Tanker, and LCU
> 
> More than enough for several SINKEX



LST from WW II should be donated toward Maritime museum, they are rare speciment even aboard. One of our ship like ex USS Presque isle LST 678 had gone all the way from Battle of Iwo jima, occupation of Japan home islands , part of Atomic bomb test on bikin island all the way until fighting in many islands in Indonesia during rebellion suppression era, supporting Dwikora operation, supporting landing group in Seroja operation, bringing back our boys from Timor during referendum, support landing during fighting in Aceh thats and Tsunami Aceh relieve operation, thats kind of achievement should made her as floating museum at least to preserve history!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> They are NATO we are not also we are not Non Nato major ally. Even saudi cant get f35.
> (Pembuatnya aja ad yg ga make gara2 masalah internal lol :v)





Lasa-X said:


> Hahaha highly unlikely it will happen even if you have the money. They will take us back to Vipers instead.
> We are not even major allied non Nato. Right now all F-35 buyers are that or Nato members.


Check this out 
https://wikileaks.org/plusd/cables/08JAKARTA325_a.html




In a longer term, it is very likely for us to operate F35.


----------



## 182

So, we're now number 15 on Caatsa list, as she said(Deputy V, Presidential Office Staff)


----------



## HellFireIndo

So, what's next? Su 35 continue or cancel? F-16V or Rafale?


----------



## Indos

HellFireIndo said:


> So, what's next? Su 35 continue or cancel? F-16V or Rafale?



Better wait for statement from Prabowo but I doubt we will pick Rafale since it will complicate our logistic issue just like mentioned by @Chestnut. Our Airforce itself has already picked F 16 V after considering so many aspects.

Despite so, I still doubt that we are going to buy F 16 V anyway since Jokowi repeatedly insist on curbing imported weapons. This is why even our new Defense Minister still doesnt say anything firm about F 16 V acquisition so far. The most rational way IMO is spending on naval assets first (2 OPV, 2 Frigates, 3 additional submarines). This acquisition is also planned to involve our defense industry greatly so it is inline with Jokowi policy on arm procurement. And for the Airforce fighter acquisition, we have to wait until KFX enter mass production phase IMO. And actually we also must spend 2 billion USD for its R&D until 2026, something that even Jokowi himself feel too much for it and wanting to renegotiate.

And talking about SU 35, I believe we will still buy it but IMO government still want to renegotiate the previous deal since many said the price is too high. The contract I believe will be signed when Putin visited Indonesia as plan. Sukhoi so far is still preferred due to its long range and heavy weight characteristic. We should still remember that many of our airspace violation are handled by our Sukhoi since it can cover huge area. With limited fighter assets and is combined with huge area to cover, having more Sukhoi seems to be quite rational. Not to mentioned its ability to carry Brahmos, a capability that we need, since our potential conflicts are at sea, whether in Ambalat or North Natuna Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

To counter trade imbalance during arms deal some countries usually practices counter trade deals involving concession of number restriction on some import list from original manufacturing country. One thing must be noted, Indonesia is almost to be put in negative list on US preferrential trade partner unless we bought something from them to alleviate their deficit in trade against us, Unfortunetaly with China, South Korean, Germany and Japan can almost supply all of our industrial materiel needs (in almost all sector) at cheaper prices, the only viable thing is to bought arms, spare parts in military equipments from US. Thats why Jokowi will never waiver the possibility to import arms from USA, unless he is ready to face US retaliation on other trade deals and thats means alot on our current account balance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## san.geuk

in my wild opinion,
since the president want to indonesia become independent in defence industry, IFX will be backbone for TNI-AU but from what i've read previously IFX get stumble because the US wont give us several key technology for the program, so what if the rafale selected to fill the ToT requirement for IFX, maybe ToT for RBE2 AA AESA radar or M88 engine for IFX in next phase?

cmiiw


----------



## Nike

san.geuk said:


> in my wild opinion,
> since the president want to indonesia become independent in defence industry, IFX will be backbone for TNI-AU but from what i've read previously IFX get stumble because the US wont give us several key technology for the program, so what if the rafale selected to fill the ToT requirement for IFX, maybe ToT for RBE2 AA AESA radar or M88 engine for IFX in next phase?
> 
> cmiiw



US attitude is clearly in the line of Wani Piro, they cant let South Korean who bought large number of arms and deals to let Indonesia to free hiking on their key technology transfer deal (US- south Korea) , they want Indonesia to engage them properly on negotiation table.


----------



## Raduga

san.geuk said:


> in my wild opinion,
> since the president want to indonesia become independent in defence industry, IFX will be backbone for TNI-AU but from what i've read previously IFX get stumble because the US wont give us several key technology for the program, so what if the rafale selected to fill the ToT requirement for IFX, maybe ToT for RBE2 AA AESA radar or M88 engine for IFX in next phase?
> 
> cmiiw


Is the radar tech from US ? I thought it was from israeli Elta system .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

san.geuk said:


> in my wild opinion,
> since the president want to indonesia become independent in defence industry, IFX will be backbone for TNI-AU but from what i've read previously IFX get stumble because the US wont give us several key technology for the program, so what if the rafale selected to fill the ToT requirement for IFX, maybe ToT for RBE2 AA AESA radar or M88 engine for IFX in next phase?
> 
> cmiiw



US doesnt give 4 core technologies but this problem have been solved and now Korean companies like Hanwa will try to provide those technologies with the help of European and Israel companies. Actually we dont know yet whether Korean product can be as good as American one. Actually, if not meeting Airforce standard, we and Korean can use European technologies instead. But so far, in term of current development result, the most difficult one which is developing AESA radar has been seen as quite satisfactory and we still have the time before those technologies are installed into the fighter in the mass production phase. InshaAllah.


----------



## Ruhnama

https://sosok.grid.id/amp/412003157...aksimal-jika-faktor-ini-tak-dipenuhi?page=all

Tumben ada artikel yg nekankan kita musti kudu punya AWAS

Wedgtail anyone?


----------



## Jatosint

Indos said:


> Better wait for statement from Prabowo but I doubt we will pick Rafale since it will complicate our logistic issue just like mentioned by @Chestnut. Our Airforce itself has already picked F 16 V after considering so many aspects.
> 
> Despite so, I still doubt that we are going to buy F 16 V anyway since Jokowi repeatedly insist on curbing imported weapons. This is why even our new Defense Minister still doesnt say anything firm about F 16 V acquisition so far. The most rational way IMO is spending on naval assets first (2 OPV, 2 Frigates, 3 additional submarines). This acquisition is also planned to involve our defense industry greatly so it is inline with Jokowi policy on arm procurement. And for the Airforce fighter acquisition, we have to wait until KFX enter mass production phase IMO. And actually we also must spend 2 billion USD for its R&D until 2026, something that even Jokowi himself feel too much for it and wanting to renegotiate.
> 
> And talking about SU 35, I believe we will still buy it but IMO government still want to renegotiate the previous deal since many said the price is too high. The contract I believe will be signed when Putin visited Indonesia as plan. Sukhoi so far is still preferred due to its long range and heavy weight characteristic. We should still remember that many of our airspace violation are handled by our Sukhoi since it can cover huge area. With limited fighter assets and is combined with huge area to cover, having more Sukhoi seems to be quite rational. Not to mentioned its ability to carry Brahmos, a capability that we need, since our potential conflicts are at sea, whether in Ambalat or North Natuna Sea.



CMIIW, bukannya F-16V dan Su-35 itu dua pengadaan yang beda ya? F-16V buat ganti Hawk sementara Su-35 buat gantiin F-5 jadi seharusnya gk saling mengganjal (terlepas dari CAATSA). Atau memang sekarang AU pengadaan pespur-nya cuma bisa satu jenis?

Terus kenapa anda bisa bilang F-16V batal karena Jokowi menekankan pengurangan impor tapi Su-35 yg sama-sama impor gk kena??

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Being-Art

Jatosint said:


> CMIIW, bukannya F-16V dan Su-35 itu dua pengadaan yang beda ya? F-16V buat ganti Hawk sementara Su-35 buat gantiin F-5 jadi seharusnya gk saling mengganjal (terlepas dari CAATSA). Atau memang sekarang AU pengadaan pespur-nya cuma bisa satu jenis?
> 
> Terus kenapa anda bisa bilang F-16V batal karena Jokowi menekankan pengurangan impor tapi Su-35 yg sama-sama impor gk kena??


F-16V emang buat menggantikan Hawk (32 Unit), Sementara Su-35S buat ganti F-5 (11 Unit dengan Opsi tambahan 5 unit). 

Speaking About Rafale, Unless it is said that we want to buy 48 units to be realized. The payoff for training, basing, maintainance and armament costs is quite worth it. only the budget and manpower are ready or not? Plus, Rafale's life of spare parts is much longer than the typical Flanker series, so it's okay too. this is also if what is being pursued is independence in the operation of defense equipment and the readiness of the Indonesian Air Force to take serious acquisitions in a full package, there is no need to buy in stages with the purchase of the previous Flanker which in the end will swell the total price.

But it is wiser to follow Singapore's steps, which is to buy an F-15 Strike Eagle (if TNI AU still wants twin engine aircraft), although its maneuverability is still less than Rafale, but its Commonality, operational readiness and maturity are more numerous.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MacanJawa

emang SU 35 jadi beli yah? wkaowkaowk


----------



## Being-Art

MacanJawa said:


> emang SU 35 jadi beli yah? wkaowkaowk


Gatau juga nih wkwkwk. dari deretan pembelian Alutsista, cuma ini aja yg masih belum tau kek gimana akhirannya [emoji28]


----------



## Raduga

https://www.janes.com/article/93913/bangladesh-s-ccdl-invites-eois-for-joint-production-of-six-opvs

*Bangladesh’s CCDL invites EoIs for joint production of six OPVs*
*Gabriel Dominguez, London* - Jane's Defence Weekly
26 January 2020
Follow

The Bangladesh Navy (BN)-owned Chittagong Dry Dock Limited (CCDL) *has invited expressions of interest (EoIs) by 29 February from foreign shipbuilders for the joint production of six offshore patrol vessels (OPVs) for the BN*.

In a statement issued on 16 January by CCDL pointed out that each of the OPVs must be at least 85 m long, have an overall beam of about 14 m, a hull draught of no more than 4 m, and a full-load displacement of about 2,000 tonnes.

Each of the vessels will be required to feature a landing deck to embark a helicopter weighing up to 11 tonnes and of carrying two “mission-oriented containers”.​
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------










I think we shall offer them our KN Pulau Marore Class , we already successful in selling 18 unit of Lundin X12 High Speed Patrol Boat to their navy before .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Jatosint said:


> CMIIW, bukannya F-16V dan Su-35 itu dua pengadaan yang beda ya? F-16V buat ganti Hawk sementara Su-35 buat gantiin F-5 jadi seharusnya gk saling mengganjal (terlepas dari CAATSA). Atau memang sekarang AU pengadaan pespur-nya cuma bisa satu jenis?
> 
> Terus kenapa anda bisa bilang F-16V batal karena Jokowi menekankan pengurangan impor tapi Su-35 yg sama-sama impor gk kena??



Theoretically it is indeed a different set of acquisition as you already explain but since all planning still needs approval from Minister of Defense, that acquisition planning from Air Force IMO still can be changed and scrapped. And since Jokowi himself have expressed his preference on domestic defense equipment or defense equipment that has strong domestic defense industry involvement, so I think the likelihood of F 16 V acquisition planning to be approved is rather small.

I predict future defense procurement will be more inline with Jokowi pro defense industry policy. Not to mention he has conveyed this idea repeatedly. He also has criticized previous defense procurement deal made by our armed force as a mere project oriented and not using long term vision, especially in relation with our defense industry advancement and progress. His policy has also had its root from our current trade deficit problem and his long vision to make Indonesia as advance country in 2045. 

In conclusion, I just try to read the gesture and statements made by MOD and Jokowi themselves and try to make some analysis from it in relation with our future defense procurement. I can be wrong of course.

The reason of why I still believe Su 35 acquisition will still be executed is because the deal have already been approved by previous MOD. I also have mentioned some advantages of this fighter that maybe become some sort of strong consideration to continue the deal. But the main reason of it IMO is because the approval from previous MOD. It is like when you have already reached agreement to buy something from other party but in the end you just walk out of it. I predict we still keep buying it but will try to renegotiate about the price.


----------



## Chestnut

Indos said:


> Better wait for statement from Prabowo but I doubt we will pick Rafale since it will complicate our logistic issue just like mentioned by @Chestnut. Our Airforce itself has already picked F 16 V after considering so many aspects.
> 
> Despite so, I still doubt that we are going to buy F 16 V anyway since Jokowi repeatedly insist on curbing imported weapons. This is why even our new Defense Minister still doesnt say anything firm about F 16 V acquisition so far. The most rational way IMO is spending on naval assets first (2 OPV, 2 Frigates, 3 additional submarines). This acquisition is also planned to involve our defense industry greatly so it is inline with Jokowi policy on arm procurement. And for the Airforce fighter acquisition, we have to wait until KFX enter mass production phase IMO. And actually we also must spend 2 billion USD for its R&D until 2026, something that even Jokowi himself feel too much for it and wanting to renegotiate.
> 
> And talking about SU 35, I believe we will still buy it but IMO government still want to renegotiate the previous deal since many said the price is too high. The contract I believe will be signed when Putin visited Indonesia as plan. Sukhoi so far is still preferred due to its long range and heavy weight characteristic. We should still remember that many of our airspace violation are handled by our Sukhoi since it can cover huge area. With limited fighter assets and is combined with huge area to cover, having more Sukhoi seems to be quite rational. Not to mentioned its ability to carry Brahmos, a capability that we need, since our potential conflicts are at sea, whether in Ambalat or North Natuna Sea.


Thank you for highlighting what I said.

In my humble opinion however I realized it would not be out of the realm of possibility for the Air Force to end up procuring both the Vipers and the Rafale. If for example like video said the F-16V's would be funded under the 2021 defense budget then I don't see how it would interfere with a Rafale purchase later on. 

For the most part it has already been confirmed that the Air Force wants the F-16V to replace the Hawk 209's and in my opinion because Lockheed Martin offered to also upgrade the existing Vipers to the new Block 70/72 standard. It would then make sense that the Air Force would then choose the Rafale to replace the F-5 under a 2022 or 2023 defense budget. The planes aren't badly badly incompatible, yet the Air Force would have to buy two seperate weapon packages as the MICA and Meteor can't be used on an F-16 while the AIM-9 and the AIM-120 isn't compatible on the Rafale. However, they are Link-16 compatible and unlike the Flanker can be used in conjunction with our PKR's and air defense grid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

*German Naval Yards Kiel Files A Complaint Against The MKS180 Decision*
*Public procurement law expert demands exclusion of Damen shipyard - Kiel-based company will go to the public procurement chamber if necessary.*
Xavier Vavasseur  28 Jan 2020​
_GNYK press release_

The Kiel shipyard GERMAN NAVAL YARDS (GNYK) has challenged the decision of the Federal Ministry of Defence to award the MKS 180 multi-purpose combat ship to Damen. As announced by the company’s management on Monday, a formal complaint was sent to the responsible Federal Office for Equipment, Information Technology and Utilization of the German Armed Forces (BAAINBw) on 24 January 2020. The company would definitely file an application for review with the Federal Public Procurement Chamber if the BAAINBw does not uphold the complaint, it was further stated. If the Public Procurement Chamber does not grant the application for review, the company will next file an appeal with the Düsseldorf Higher Regional Court.

A few days ago, the Ministry of Defence announced that it wanted to award the largest contract in the history of the German Navy to the Dutch shipyard Damen. Dr. Roland M. Stein, the public procurement law expert entrusted by GNYK with the review proceedings, emphasized on Monday that the alleged reasons for the exclusion of his client could not be justified. “GERMAN NAVAL YARDS is to be excluded because the company is said to have failed to meet less than 0.15 percent of the requirements. We have thoroughly examined the alleged reasons – none justify an exclusion from the proceedings,” said Stein, who is a partner at the renowned Berlin law firm Blomstein.

He added: _“We have also demanded the exclusion of the Dutch shipyard Damen from the procedure.”_ There were considerable and well-founded doubts as to whether Damen’s bid was in line with key aspects of the tender. This concerns issues such as the drive system, which are already being discussed in the press. In addition, according to Stein, many other aspects – some of which are even safety related – are problematic.

The decision of the Ministry of Defence was preceded by a complex tendering process lasting several years. The MKS 180 is the largest and, with a volume of more than five billion euros, the most expensive procurement project in the history of the German Navy. Initially, four ships of this type are to be built. The GNYK shipyard in Kiel was the last remaining German general contractor in this contract competition.

GNYK had already been illegally excluded by the Ministry of Defence when the contract to build the *K 130 corvettes (2nd batch)* for the German Navy was awarded in 2016. However, the shipyard successfully won a share in the 1.5 billion project in court. “The exclusion in the MKS 180 tender is, even if for other reasons, just as illegal as the K130 procedure at that time,” said attorney Stein on Monday.

https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...lW8c4_F7DZxswZTqjqq9h-AXuENq3YTH1Du2HJ9XRkLII

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ada Aroma Korupsi, Galangan Kapal Kiel Gugat Damen Dalam Proyek Frigate AL Jerman!*
Original 28 Jan. 2020 20:30​
Sumber : Naval News
Sudah sejak lama negara-negara Eropa dan AS terkenal dengan transparansi dalam berbagai macam proyek salah satunya adalah proyek pertahanan yang memang sangat berpotensi untuk dilakukan tindak pidana Korupsi. Salah satu negara Eropa yang sangat menjunjung tinggi transparansi adalah Jerman, seperti diberitakan oleh Naval News (27/1/2020) Galangan Kapal Kiel menggugat kemenangan galangan Kapal Belanda Damen terkait proyek Frigate masa depan AL Jerman MKS 180

Galangan kapal Kiel secara resmi mengajukan keberatannya ke Federal Office for Equipment, Information Technology and Utilization of the German Armed Forces (BAAINBw) pada tanggal 24 Januari 2020. Menurut Dr Roland Stein yang merupakan pengacara dari Galangan Kapal Kiel “klien kami sudah memenuhi persyaratan yang diminta oleh AB Jerman, tidak ada yang salah dari penawaran kami”

“kami juga menuntut pembatalan atas pemilihan Damen sebagai pemenang proyek MKS 180 karena ada keraguan besar terhadap aspek-aspek kunci yang diminta oleh AB Jerman salah satunya adalah sistem drive yang sudah dibahas di media-media nasional” Ungkap Dr Roland Stein

Sebagai informasi Mehrzweck Kampf Schiff/Multi Purpose Combat Ships 180 (MKS 180) adalah kapal perang masa depan AL Jerman buatan galangan Belanda Damen yang bekerja sama dengan galangan Jerman Blohm & Voss Hamburg. Kapal yang direncanakan sepanjang 155 meter dan bobot 9.000 ton ini diproyeksikan dapat melakukan berbagai macam tugas seperti tugas patroli maritime, evakuasi ketika menghadapi krisis internasional, misi pengawalan kapal dagang serta kapal komando NATO

MKS 180 adalah proyek terbesar sepanjang sejarah AL Jerman, dengan biaya sekitar 25 Milliar Euro AL Jerman akan mendapat empat unit kapal yang rencananya akan dijejali dengan berbagai macam sensor dan senjata kelas satu buatan Eropa/AS
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

apparently some germans individual within their defense department couldn't handle the DAMEN kickback offer too , lol  .


----------



## 182

*Indonesian Navy Alugoro submarine progressing towards Sea Acceptance Tests *

* The Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) Nagapasa-class submarine "Alugoro" (pennant number 405) underwent the Nominal Diving Depth (NDD) stage in the North Waters of Bali Island, according to Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL. *
Nathan Gain  27 Jan 2020

The NDD is part of the _Alugoro_ submarine 53 steps-long Sea Acceptance Test (SAT) program. The NDD stage was declared successful, the Alugoro submarine succeeded in diving to a depth of 250 meters. According to Satriyo Bintoro, PT PAL Head of the Submarine Division, the NDD stage is very important because « after the NDD stage was successfully implemented it can be concluded that 90% of the submarine construction process has been successful ».

SAT activities are carried out in the northern waters of Bali island, one of the Indonesian Navy training areas offering adequate sea depth. During the NDD test, the Alugoro submarine was escorted by KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata (331) guided-missile frigate.

After the Alugoro submarine completes various testing processes such as the Harbor Acceptance Test (HAT) and SAT, it is planned to be handed over to the country’s Ministry of Defense for use by the Indonesian Navy in December 2020.

The Alugoro is the third of the Nagapasa-class submarine (also known as the DSME 1400 design or Improved Chang Bogo-class) for the Indonesian Navy (TNI AL). The DSME 1400 project is an upgrade of the built-under-license Type 209/1200 with increased length (up to 61.2 m) and displacement (about 1,400 tons underwater). 

The first submarine for Indonesia, _Nagapasa_ (403), was launched by the DSME shipyard in Okpo on December 3, 2013. The submarine arrived in Indonesia on August 28, 2017. The second boat Ardadedali (404) was launched at the DSME facility in Okpo in 2014, launched on October 24, 2016 and transferred to the TNI AL on April 25, 2018, arriving in Indonesia in June 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vishwambhar

Indos said:


> Better wait for statement from Prabowo but I doubt we will pick Rafale since it will complicate our logistic issue just like mentioned by @Chestnut. Our Airforce itself has already picked F 16 V after considering so many aspects.
> 
> Despite so, I still doubt that we are going to buy F 16 V anyway since Jokowi repeatedly insist on curbing imported weapons. This is why even our new Defense Minister still doesnt say anything firm about F 16 V acquisition so far. The most rational way IMO is spending on naval assets first (2 OPV, 2 Frigates, 3 additional submarines). This acquisition is also planned to involve our defense industry greatly so it is inline with Jokowi policy on arm procurement. And for the Airforce fighter acquisition, we have to wait until KFX enter mass production phase IMO. And actually we also must spend 2 billion USD for its R&D until 2026, something that even Jokowi himself feel too much for it and wanting to renegotiate.
> 
> And talking about SU 35, I believe we will still buy it but IMO government still want to renegotiate the previous deal since many said the price is too high. The contract I believe will be signed when Putin visited Indonesia as plan. Sukhoi so far is still preferred due to its long range and heavy weight characteristic. We should still remember that many of our airspace violation are handled by our Sukhoi since it can cover huge area. With limited fighter assets and is combined with huge area to cover, having more Sukhoi seems to be quite rational. Not to mentioned its ability to carry Brahmos, a capability that we need, since our potential conflicts are at sea, whether in Ambalat or North Natuna Sea.



If Indonesia goes for F16 V then it's a deadly addition to its airforce.... I think they already operate F16 older models???

Sukhoi 35 if they are considering then my god what a force they will be to reckon with... Heavy flanker with best medium weight latest F16 ( with DNA of JSF)....

If they equip Flankers with brahmos then will Indonesia buy it from India or they will go to Russia?

Sukhois armed with brahmos will give Indonesia an ability to hit hard behind enemy lines...... Or I say they will be able to strike China mainland....


----------



## 182

The Mighty "Iver Huitfeldt" Frigate, 24 hours under stormy weather,
the frigate sailed in 15-meter high waves. suffered some damages and lost its sonar dome.
15 meter = over sea state 9
2020





2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lasa-X

Kansel said:


> Check this out
> https://wikileaks.org/plusd/cables/08JAKARTA325_a.html
> View attachment 602052
> 
> In a longer term, it is very likely for us to operate F35.


Yes, in other words, exactly what I said before. In line. In queue. We never know how long the line is. But not in this decade, at least until Singapore orders fulfilled.



Indos said:


> Better wait for statement from Prabowo but I doubt we will pick Rafale since it will complicate our logistic issue just like mentioned by @Chestnut. Our Airforce itself has already picked F 16 V after considering so many aspects.
> 
> Despite so, I still doubt that we are going to buy F 16 V anyway since Jokowi repeatedly insist on curbing imported weapons. This is why even our new Defense Minister still doesnt say anything firm about F 16 V acquisition so far. The most rational way IMO is spending on naval assets first (2 OPV, 2 Frigates, 3 additional submarines). This acquisition is also planned to involve our defense industry greatly so it is inline with Jokowi policy on arm procurement. And for the Airforce fighter acquisition, we have to wait until KFX enter mass production phase IMO. And actually we also must spend 2 billion USD for its R&D until 2026, something that even Jokowi himself feel too much for it and wanting to renegotiate.
> 
> And talking about SU 35, I believe we will still buy it but IMO government still want to renegotiate the previous deal since many said the price is too high. The contract I believe will be signed when Putin visited Indonesia as plan. Sukhoi so far is still preferred due to its long range and heavy weight characteristic. We should still remember that many of our airspace violation are handled by our Sukhoi since it can cover huge area. With limited fighter assets and is combined with huge area to cover, having more Sukhoi seems to be quite rational. Not to mentioned its ability to carry Brahmos, a capability that we need, since our potential conflicts are at sea, whether in Ambalat or North Natuna Sea.


Ok first of all. We can not spend AF budget for others (army or navy). So it is a big no no take money from Vipers budget to buy naval ships.
Second, su-35 contract already signed couple of years ago. No need another signing.
What needed is stop doing counter trade weapons with commodities especially if not ready to prepare what the other party wants. If they want A, prepare A and don't push them to accept X, Y or Z.
Then can move on and worry about caatsa.

If not Vipers then what other option AF has to replace Hawk fleet? KSAU mentioned about Vipers few times last year. Not JF-17, rafale, F-35 or others. He said it clear, Vipers. 

About Jokowi, what he meant if you can buy it from local inhan, then buy local. Like subs. Doesn't mean you have to buy local fighters and if don't have it, don't buy at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*JAJAKI PELUANG KERJASAMA ASSESSMENT F-16, TURKISH DEFENCE INDUSTRIES KUNJUNGI LANUD ISWAHJUDI*
29 JANUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Bertempat di ruang rapat Lanud Iswahjudi, Komandan Lanud Iswahjudi Marsma TNI Widyargo Ikoputra, S.E., M.M., yang diwakili oleh Komandan Wing 3, Kolonel Pnb M. Satriyo Utomo, S.H., menerima kunjungan delegasi _Turkish Defence Industries_ yang dipimpin oleh Major Murat Keskin. Senin (27/1/2020).

Dilansir dari laman web _TNI AU_ (28/ 1/ 2020), Kunjungan delegasi dari _Turkish Defence Industries_ dalam rangka menjajaki peluang kerjasama _assessment_ pesawat tempur F-16 antara Indonesia dengan Turki.

Komandan Lanud Iswahjudi Marsma TNI Widyargo Ikoputra, S.E., M.M., dalam sambutan tertulisnya yang dibacakan Danwing 3, menyampaikan ucapan selamat datang dan menyampaikan terima kasih atas kunjungan Delegasi _Turkish Defence Industries_ di Lanud Iswahjudi.

“Kehadiran delegasi Turki di Lanud Iswahjudi merupakan suatu kehormatan, melalui kunjungan ini, diharapkan mempererat hubungan kerjasama yang baik,” harap Danlanud Iwj.

Senada dengan Danlanud Iswahjudi, Major Murat Keskin selaku perwakilan delegasi dari Turki menyampaikan ucapan terima kasih atas penyambutan yang hangat sekaligus menyampaikan, bahwa kunjungan delegasinya bertujuan untuk meningkatkan kerjasama yang baik antara Indonesia dan Turki.

Paparan Profil Perusahaan ASFAT

Acara yang berlangsung di ruang rapat Malanud tersebut, dilanjutkan dengan paparan mengenai profil perusahaan ASFAT (_Military Factory and Shipyard_ _Management Inc_) oleh Mr. Izzet Aslan.

ASFAT merupakan perusahaan milik pemerintah Turki dalam hal ini Kementerian Pertahanan Turki yang bergerak dalam Military Factory dan Naval Shipyard.

Lebih lanjut delegasi Turki melalui Mr. Ozgur Altun juga memaparkan tentang profil perusahaan Turkish Aerospace Industries yang memiliki kemampuan untuk fabrikasi komponen dan assemble pesawat tempur F-16.

Disampaikannya, beberapa _customer_nya meliputi Mesir, Pakistan, Jordania dan juga _Turkish Air Force_.

Turut hadir dalam _courtesy call_ delegasi _Turkish Defence Industries_ ini diantaranya, Komandan Depohar 80 Kolonel Tek Iwan Agung Djumaeri, S.I.P dan sejumlah pejabat utama Lanud Iswahjudi dan Insub.

Kunjungan yang telah diagendakan hingga tanggal 29 Januari 2020 mendatang, diisi dengan diskusi dan saling berbagi informasi. Pada kunjungan hari pertama tersebut, ditutup dengan saling bertukar cinderamata dan ramah tamah.

_Photo: Jajaki Peluang Kerjasama Assessment F-16, Turkish Defence Industries Kunjungi Lanud Iswahjudi. (TNI AU)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_
https://lancerdefense.com/2020/01/2...-defence-industries-kunjungi-lanud-iswahjudi/





INDONESIA
*MENKO POLHUKAM INGIN LENGKAPI ALUTSISTA, TERUTAMA KAPAL PERANG*
29 JANUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Menko Polhukam Mahfud MD berbicara tentang upaya pemerintah dalam melengkapi alutsista. Mahfud mengatakan perlunya peningkatan alutsista untuk menjaga wilayah kedaulatan dan hak berdaulat di Indonesia.

“Alutsista di Surabaya (rapat terbatas), kita mencatat bahwa kita harus melengkapi alutsista untuk menjaga wilayah kedaulatan dan wilayah hak berdaulat, bahkan juga memagari,” Kata Mahfud di Kemenko Polhukam, Jalan Medan Merdeka Barat, Jakarta Pusat, Selasa (28/1/2020).

Dilansir dari laman _Detik_ (28/ 1/ 2020), Mahfud pun menjelaskan tiga pembagian zona di wilayah perairan, yakni Brown Water, Green Water, dan Blue Water. Mahfud juga mengupayakan segera menyediakan kapal-kapal yang nantinya akan ditaruh di tepi zona Green Water.

“Jadi wilayah itu kalau dilihat dari laut itu ada Brown Water, itu wilayah kedaulatan. Ada Green Water, wilayah hak berdaulat Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif (ZEE). Lalu ada Blue Water, itu laut lepas. Kita akan mengusahakan segera menyediakan kapal di tepi Green Water,” jelasnya.

Mahfud belum dapat memastikan berapa jumlah kapal yang akan disediakan untuk menjaga tepi Green Water itu. Namun dia mengatakan pemerintah memutuskan memompa persenjataan milik sendiri.

“Ya nantilah itu sangat teknis (soal jumlah kapal). Pokoknya kita mengidentifikasi itu dan kita keputusan untuk memompa industri persenjataan sendiri,” pungkasnya.

Sebelumnya, Mahfud menghadiri rapat terbatas di PT PAL, Surabaya, Jawa Timur, pada Senin (27/1). Rapat dipimpin Presiden Joko Widodo.

_Photo: KRI Halasan 630 yang bersandar di dermaga Dwikora 03 Pontianak. (TNI AL)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

https://lancerdefense.com/2020/01/29/menko-polhukam-ingin-lengkapi-alutsista-terutama-kapal-perang/


----------



## Nike

_



KSAD Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa (tengah, depan) di di Pusat Latihan Tempur Brigade Tim Pertempuran US Army, Louisiana, AS, Senin (27/1/2020). (Foto: Puspen TNI)._


_
News
 

 Nasional
 

Detail Berita
_
_*Potret KSAD Andika Perkasa Kunjungi Pusat Latihan Tempur AS di Louisiana*
Rizki Maulana Rabu, 29 Januari 2020 - 05:00 WIB


JAKARTA, iNews.id – Kerja sama militer antara Indonesia dan Amerika Serikat (AS) terus dipererat. Tidak hanya melalui latihan bersama dan pembelian alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista), namun juga saling berkunjung antara para pejabat militer kedua negara.

Seperti dilakukan Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat (KSAD) Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa yang saat ini melawat ke Negara Paman Sam. Andika memenuhi undangan resmi Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat AS Jenderal James C McConville.

Di sela kunjungan kerjanya, KSAD Andika diajak James McConville untuk meninjau kegiatan militer di Pusat Latihan Tempur Brigade Tim Pertempuran US Army, Senin (27/1/2020). Puslatpur ini berada di Joint Readiness Training Center (JRTC) Fort Polk, Louisiana.






Pusat Penerangan TNI membagikan potret kunjungan tersebut melalui akun Instagram resmi mereka. Tampak KSAD bersama sejumlah pejabat TNI AD mengenakan seragam hijau loreng TNI.

Andika mengenakan helm pertempuran dan rompi antipeluru. Begitu pula sejumlah pejabat militer AS yang mendampingi. Sesekali mereka berdiskusi.






Karena sedang berkunjung ke AS, KSAD tidak dapat menghadiri Rapat Pimpinan TNI-Polri 2020 yang berlangsung di Mabes TNI, Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Selasa (28/1/2020). Kehadiran KSAD diwakili Wakil KSAD Mayjen TNI Tatang Sulaiman.






Rapim TNI-Polri 2020 dipimpin Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto dan Kapolri Jenderal Pol Idham Azis. Hadir KSAL Laksamana TNI Siwi Sukma Adji, KSAU Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna.

”Beliau (KSAD) tidak hadir karena sedang melaksanakan kunjungan kerja ke Amerika Serikat,” kata Kapuspen TNI Mayjen TNI Sisriadi, Selasa (28/1/2020).


Editor : Zen Teguh
_


----------



## Jatosint

Pembelian alutsita hasil kunjungan-kunjungan Menhan baru bisa diputuskan April 2020


----------



## Indos

Lasa-X said:


> Ok first of all. We can not spend AF budget for others (army or navy). So it is a big no no take money from Vipers budget to buy naval ships.
> Second, su-35 contract already signed couple of years ago. No need another signing.
> What needed is stop doing counter trade weapons with commodities especially if not ready to prepare what the other party wants. If they want A, prepare A and don't push them to accept X, Y or Z.
> Then can move on and worry about caatsa.
> 
> If not Vipers then what other option AF has to replace Hawk fleet? KSAU mentioned about Vipers few times last year. Not JF-17, rafale, F-35 or others. He said it clear, Vipers.
> 
> 
> About Jokowi, what he meant if you can buy it from local inhan, then buy local. Like subs. Doesn't mean you have to buy local fighters and if don't have it, don't buy at all.



As I said in my previous post, we should wait on KFX/IFX to enter its manufacturing phase. 2026 is not too far from 2020. Less reliance from other countries are better. We are also not in a rush. Why dont use the spending intended for 32 F 16 V for something else in the period of 2020-2026 and focus on IFX acquisition in the period of 2026-2032, it doesnt seem as problematic for me, but rather a smart planning with long term vision.

And talking about F 16 V acquisition while in the same time Jokowi still feel a bit burden to pay 2 billion dollar for KFX/IFX development seems a bit funny for me. Do we try to sacrifice our KFX/IFX program for the sake of buying F 16 V ? Seems a short sight vision IMO. There was also a plan previously to decrease the number of IFX we should buy from 48 into just 16 for the sake of curbing trade deficit.


----------



## striver44

Those KFX imaginary fighters will likely have its first flights in the 2030s and it will took years to complete the full delivery of all jets. And all the while our air force assets are getting older and out of place not to mention their very very limited numbers. While at the same time we have a commie bully threatening up north.

I say buy the jets first to fulfill our MEF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Indos said:


> As I said in my previous post, we should wait on KFX/IFX to enter its manufacturing phase. 2026 is not too far from 2020. Less reliance from other countries are better. We are also not in a rush. Why dont use the spending intended for 32 F 16 V for something else in the period of 2020-2026 and focus on IFX acquisition in the period of 2026-2032, it doesnt seem as problematic for me, but rather a smart planning with long term vision.
> 
> And talking about F 16 V acquisition while in the same time Jokowi still feel a bit burden to pay 2 billion dollar for KFX/IFX development seems a bit funny for me. Do we try to sacrifice our KFX/IFX program for the sake of buying F 16 V ? Seems a short sight vision IMO. There was also a plan previously to decrease the number of IFX we should buy from 48 into just 16 for the sake of curbing trade deficit.



You also has to considered that KFX/IFX is still a 'project/prototype', it is an unproven design. What happens if we cancel F-16 procurement plan and then KFX/IFX was delayed?

IMO, the risk is too big to throw away proven and mature aircraft (F-16) that has been operated by our AF for 30 years for something that is still unproven


----------



## Nike

KFX IFX still made us very depend on US, South Korean and European components which parts is Indonesian made? If you said it is the wings, aerolon, or even airframe sorry to say, it very much nothing on a whole.


----------



## Lasa-X

Indos said:


> As I said in my previous post, we should wait on KFX/IFX to enter its manufacturing phase. 2026 is not too far from 2020. Less reliance from other countries are better. We are also not in a rush. Why dont use the spending intended for 32 F 16 V for something else in the period of 2020-2026 and focus on IFX acquisition in the period of 2026-2032, it doesnt seem as problematic for me, but rather a smart planning with long term vision.
> 
> And talking about F 16 V acquisition while in the same time Jokowi still feel a bit burden to pay 2 billion dollar for KFX/IFX development seems a bit funny for me. Do we try to sacrifice our KFX/IFX program for the sake of buying F 16 V ? Seems a short sight vision IMO. There was also a plan previously to decrease the number of IFX we should buy from 48 into just 16 for the sake of curbing trade deficit.


Taking money from your AF and give it to other services is a bad political decision. Bad budgeting and planning. You cancel the fighters, then give it for Hercy or nasams. It is still logical. Same service. That's cool.
No one, not even president himself can do lego-style budgeting, copot-pasang-pindah anggaran sak karepe dewe.
Move on, second thing. Budget for IFX is not the same as Vipers.
You can't compare "hhmm... should I buy vipers or ifx with this money this week? My mood said vipers but I don't know hihihihii...May be I should check my ramalan bintang first." No.
Ifx, vipers, su-35, iver, opv, ironman mark XII, batmobile, etc they are all have their own budget. It is not short sight vision because, guess what?? *Drum roll* ....it has been planned years before!!! Hooray!! Woohhooo!! That what makes a world class AF. A good management and planning years a head.
So no one is sacrificing something for anything. At all.

Btw, you seem like having an issues with the Vipers, yes? Let me guess..old design? Not stealth? Made in USA?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## V3NOM12

Imho, i think going for F-16 is the reasonable option compared to Rafale. First we already familiar with it and second can help KFX/IFX programme


----------



## NEKONEKO

48 Rafale, where does this number come from?
French offer as alternative of 32 F16V and SU35?


----------



## striver44

NEKONEKO said:


> 48 Rafale, where does this number come from?
> French offer as alternative of 32 F16V and SU35?


From la tribune newspaper


----------



## NEKONEKO

striver44 said:


> From la tribune newspaper


I know,
Nomernya bro, 48 sebagai alternative 32 viper dan sukhoi atau pengadaan baru?
Kalau pengadaan baru berarti bakal 32 viper + 48 rafale = 80 unit, mending beli satu tipe aja biar dapet deal lebih menguntungkan.
Kok bisa sampai pemberitaannya menyebut angka, ga nyebut kalau Indonesia cuman tertarik saja.


----------



## Kansel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222319297780826112


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> I know,
> Nomernya bro, 48 sebagai alternative 32 viper dan sukhoi atau pengadaan baru?
> Kalau pengadaan baru berarti bakal 32 viper + 48 rafale = 80 unit, mending beli satu tipe aja biar dapet deal lebih menguntungkan.
> Kok bisa sampai pemberitaannya menyebut angka, ga nyebut kalau Indonesia cuman tertarik saja.



Dont know, but i suppose la tribune a specialized business weekly newspaper in France had their own contributor related to French MoD and French Ministry of Finance. Their coverage quite accurate to the details, just like Egypt French deals saga in 2017 they had detail including how French Minister of Finance trying to block such deal warrant the involvement of French Presiden


----------



## Chaplin009x

Nike said:


> Dont know, but i suppose la tribune a specialized business weekly newspaper in France had their own contributor related to French MoD and French Ministry of Finance. Their coverage quite accurate to the details, just like Egypt French deals saga in 2017 they had detail including how French Minister of Finance trying to block such deal warrant the involvement of French Presiden





NEKONEKO said:


> I know,
> Nomernya bro, 48 sebagai alternative 32 viper dan sukhoi atau pengadaan baru?
> Kalau pengadaan baru berarti bakal 32 viper + 48 rafale = 80 unit, mending beli satu tipe aja biar dapet deal lebih menguntungkan.
> Kok bisa sampai pemberitaannya menyebut angka, ga nyebut kalau Indonesia cuman tertarik saja.


CAATSA and us embargo history is the key IMO. It is not about rafale and su 35. How independence french from us in term of technology and politic? Diembargo itu penghinaan untuk sekali saja kita bukan keledai. sorry bad in english. once again IMO


----------



## MacanJawa

Kasian grippen padahal salesnya oke lho wkwk, SUKHOI batal ya?


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> JAJAKI PELUANG KERJASAMA ASSESSMENT F-16, TURKISH DEFENCE INDUSTRIES KUNJUNGI LANUD ISWAHJUDI


Sekalian aja TAI sama aselsan lebih yahuuudd. Baru kali ini denger perusahaan ASFAT.



Kansel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222319297780826112


Are they ready with CBRN kit? Hope the operation going smoothly



MacanJawa said:


> Kasian grippen



Their sales is agressive, also they can make fansboy fanatik in grass root (they have fansboy website, fanspage etc), meet KPK, etc.

Mgkn gripen M cocok untuk penerbal. Lol


----------



## Raduga

*Pemborosan, Prabowo Mau Satukan Kanwil Kemenhan dengan Kodam?*​




*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Menteri Pertahanan Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto sedang mengkaji keberadaan kantor wilayah Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) yang tersebar di seluruh Indonesia.

Demikian disampaikan Juru Bicara Menteri Pertahanan, Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak, dalam wawancara khusus dengan CNBC Indonesia, Selasa (28/1/2020).

"Jadi ini sedang kajian. Menhan menyampaikan (dalam) rapim (rapat pimpinan Kemenhan) sebelumnya bahwa perlu dikaji penambahan kanwil," ujarnya.

Menurut Dahnil, kanwil Kemenhan ada di 34 provinsi di seluruh Indonesia.

Mengutip situs resmi Kemenhan keberadaan kanwil Kemenhan merupakan amanat UU Nomor 3 Tahun 2002 tentang Pertahanan Negara. Salah satu tujuan adalah membantu pemerintah daerah mengelola sumber daya nasional untuk kepentingan pertahanan negara.

Selain UU Nomor 3 Tahun 2002, dasar hukum pembentukan kanwil Kemenhan adalah Peraturan Presiden Nomor 58 Tahun 2015 tentang Kementerian Pertahanan dan Peraturan Menteri Pertahanan Nomor 21 Tahun 2018 tentang Organisasi dan Tata Kerja Kantor Wilayah Kementerian Pertahanan.

*Baca:*
Ini Alasan Prabowo Masih Harus Impor Senjata dari Luar Negeri
Dalam pasal 2 Perpres Nomor 58/2015 dituliskan, kanwil Kemenhan dipimpin kepala kanwil yang berkedudukan dan bertanggung jawab kepada menhan via koordinasi sekretaris jenderal Kemenhan. Pasal 3 menulis Kepala kanwil Kemenhan mempunyai tugas menyelenggarakan urusan pemerintah di bidang pertahanan di wilayah provinsi berdasarkan kebijakan menteri dan peraturan perundang-undangan.

"Menhan akan melihat kajian mendalam. Kanwil ini menambah kerja birokrasi, pemborosan, dan lain-lain. Apakah ada baiknya disatukan dengan kodam (Komando Daerah Militer) agar efektif dan koordinasi murah dan mudah. Ini yang ingin didorong," kata Dahnil.

Lebih lanjut, eks juru bicara Prabowo-Sandi itu menambahkan, sejak awal dilantik, menhan ingin melakukan perubahan mendasar, salah satunya debirokratisasi.

"Supaya biaya pegawai tidak terlalu tinggi, setidaknya ada kontribusi meminimalisasi ini. Sampai detik ini belum ada keputusan penambahan kanwil atau tidak. (Menhan) Baru tiga bulan (menjabat), ada proses kajian, pahami apa yang diinginkan terkait kebijakan itu," ujar Dahnil.

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...bowo-mau-satukan-kanwil-kemenhan-dengan-kodam
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Ruhnama said:


> Are they ready with CBRN kit? Hope the operation going smoothly


Yes, they have CBRN capability

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201097745206956032
=====================================================================
PAL Rewind 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

*Mantan Danskadron 11 Akui Rafale yang Diminati Prabowo Sangat Superior*



Indonesia dikabarkan berminat membeli 48 pesawat jet tempur Rafale dari Perancis untuk memperkuat TNI Angkatan Udara (AU). Kabar ini diwartakan situs berita Perancis, _La Tribune_ pada 17 Januari lalu.

Media itu menyebutkan bahwa minat pemerintah Indonesia terhadap jet tempur multiperan pabrikan Dassault Aviation diutarakan Menteri Pertahanan, Prabowo Subianto saat melakukan kunjungan ke Paris pada 11-13 Januari lalu.

Menurut sumber internal _La Tribune_, pembelian ini bakal diwujudkan dalam kesepakatan antar-pemerintah Perancis dan Indonesia, yang diharapkan bisa terwujud dalam waktu dekat.

Dassault Rafale merupakan jet tempur bermesin ganda dengan ciri khas sayap _delta_ dan _canard_ (sayap kecil) di bagian bawah kokpit, yang sangat efektif untuk menghasilkan gaya angkat dan menambah kelincahan bermanuver.

Jet tempur yang teleh teruji tempur ini tercatat telah dua kali mampir ke Pangkalan Udara Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta Timur. Terakhir kali kali, jet tempur ini datang ke Indonesia pada 18 Mei 2019. Saat itu tujuh Rafale varian M (maritim, untuk kapal induk) Angkatan Laut Perancis melakukan pendaratan darurat di Lanud Sultan Iskandar Muda, Aceh Besar, lantaran cuaca buruk.

Sementara kehadiran pertamanya pada Maret 2015 lalu, AU Perancis (Armée de l’Air) sempat mendemonstrasikan kebolehan manuver jet tempurnya itu di langit Halim.

Kemudian pada 19 Agustus 2018, tiga Rafale varian B (kursi ganda) AU Perancis kembali singgah di Halim Perdanakusuma, bersamaan dengan pesawat angkut berat Airbus A400M yang kabarnya juga diminati oleh pemerintah RI.

Kedatangan empat pesawat tersebut merupakan bagian dari misi Misi Pegasus 2018 untuk mengunjungi beberapa pangkalan udara negara sahabat yang ada di daratan Benua Asia. Melalui misi ini, AU Perancis bermaksud ingin membuktikan kemampuan-kemampuan tempur pesawat dengan ekor sirip tegak tunggal dan _elevons_ (bagian bergerak dari ujung sayap _delta)_ besar ini kepada TNI AU.

pesawat itu adalah Letkol Pnb Muchtadi Anjar “_Beagle_” Legowo, pilot senior F-16 _Fighting Falcon_ dan Letkol Pnb Anton “_Sioux_” Pallaguna, pilot Sukhoi Su-27/30 _Flanker_ yang saat itu menjabat Komandan Skadron Udara 11.

Pesawat beregistrasi 4-FO yang diterbangkan Capt. Vincent “_Dingo_” bersama Anton “_Sioux_” berperan sebagai Flight Leader. Sementara pesawat dengan registrasi 4-FN yang diterbangkan langsung Komandan Skadron Udarnya, LtC. Moko bersama Anjar “_Beagle_” berperan sebagai Wingman.

Area udara di selatan Pelabuhan Ratu (_bravo_ _area_) dipilih sebagai lokasi demo karena memang wilayah ini steril dari lalu lintas penerbangan sipil. Berbagai manuver misi penyerangan dilakukan di lokasi ini, dan bermain mulai dari ketinggian 0 hingga 40.000 kaki di atas permukaan laut.

Hampir selama 2 jam kedua penerbang senior TNI AU itu diberikan kesempatan untuk menerbangkan langsung Rafale B. Sesuai dengan permintaan, berbagai misi dilaksanakan untuk merasakan superioritas pesawat ini.

Diungkapkan Anton kepada penulis, karena Rafale merupakan pesawat jet tempur yang superior secara avionik, makanya ia pun minta demo BVR (Beyond Visual Range) _air-to-air combat_ kepada AU Perancis. Alasannya, bicara teknologi, maka demo BVR yang perlu untuk diketahui bukan _dogfight_ (pertempuran udara dengan manuver jarak pendek). Karena menurutnya, pesawat Sukhoi sudah rajanya soal _dogfight_.

“Dia (Rafale) superior saat Pitch Black (2018) kemarin, karena radarnya sudah AESA (_active electronically scanned array_),” ujarnya.

Demo BVR atau pertempuran jarak jauh (di luar jarak pandang) menjadi cicipan pembuka. Secara berturut-turut, demo misi atau pertempuran udara lainnya yang dijajal Anton dan Anjar adalah _close combat_ (pertempuran jarak dekat), _simultaneous multiple_ DPI _surface attack_ (serangan ke beberapa sasaran permukaan secara bersamaan) dan _tactical contour flying_ (terbang rendah mengikuti permukaan bumi).
......
Continue to the website

Old video about this particular occasion flight

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## san.geuk

i think rafale has advantage over su35, in my opinion the french have a better radar although less manueverability compare to the russian, better bvr, combat proven, more weapons choices, better integrated with previous system we have, the aquisition more expensive but maintenance cost seems cheaper than the su35, it also an omnirole fighter so air superiority must be came in one package, not mention that CAATSA problem, we don't want to loose opportunity left by korea in IFX/KFX project

i can't give the source of my opinion, coz it came from various sources,
viper + rafale seems better than viper + su35

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

32F16v + 48rafale.. its a good combine..but If TNI AU buy rafale..its will need huge money..not only for the plane and weapon.but also for infrastructure,training for the crew..TNI AU need to build it from zero..
Does we need to say goodbye for su35?


----------



## umigami

san.geuk said:


> i think rafale has advantage over su35, in my opinion the french have a better radar although less manueverability compare to the russian, better bvr, combat proven, more weapons choices, better integrated with previous system we have, the aquisition more expensive but maintenance cost seems cheaper than the su35, it also an omnirole fighter so air superiority must be came in one package, not mention that CAATSA problem, we don't want to loose opportunity left by korea in IFX/KFX project
> 
> i can't give the source of my opinion, coz it came from various sources,
> viper + rafale seems better than viper + su35


Can't agree more..


----------



## NEKONEKO

mejikuhibiu said:


> 32F16v + 48rafale.. its a good combine..but If TNI AU buy rafale..its will need huge money..not only for the plane and weapon.but also for infrastructure,training for the crew..TNI AU need to build it from zero..
> Does we need to say goodbye for su35?


Not a problem anymore, now we have law for multiyear contracts.


----------



## striver44

NEKONEKO said:


> I know,
> Nomernya bro, 48 sebagai alternative 32 viper dan sukhoi atau pengadaan baru?
> Kalau pengadaan baru berarti bakal 32 viper + 48 rafale = 80 unit, mending beli satu tipe aja biar dapet deal lebih menguntungkan.
> Kok bisa sampai pemberitaannya menyebut angka, ga nyebut kalau Indonesia cuman tertarik saja.





san.geuk said:


> i think rafale has advantage over su35, in my opinion the french have a better radar although less manueverability compare to the russian, better bvr, combat proven, more weapons choices, better integrated with previous system we have, the aquisition more expensive but maintenance cost seems cheaper than the su35, it also an omnirole fighter so air superiority must be came in one package, not mention that CAATSA problem, we don't want to loose opportunity left by korea in IFX/KFX project
> 
> i can't give the source of my opinion, coz it came from various sources,
> viper + rafale seems better than viper + su35


So the only advantage su35 has is its more agile well Bvr combat masih bisa diakali, on paper israeli mirage iii cant face the more tight turning migs but as we saw in the mid east war tye israeli always came out on top as a result of better pilot quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

I can't argue that su35 is one of the best manueverability 4++ gen fighter, even more agile compare to western fighter, but thanks to the canard rafale gains more manueverability at least some claims says better than F35,

The viper defenitly best choice to fill the gap until ifx mature enough for mass production, f18 or f15 is a reasonable choice for f5 replacement, but we have dealing embargoed by US in the past, so f16+f18/f15 is just like all eggs in one bucket phrase quite risky if our national interest opposite to their interest,

So i think rafale is an ideal replacement if su35 contract fail, as long the price competitive, some technology give to us, and no political string attached the decision maker should considered


----------



## Lasa-X

Imho, this is what I think. 
Rafale as an ace card to say to US, let Su-35 go and we will buy vipers too. Or we will cancel both and get rafale instead.


----------



## umigami

Lasa-X said:


> Imho, this is what I think.
> Rafale as an ace card to say to US, let Su-35 go and we will buy vipers too. Or we will cancel both and get rafale instead.


US: So that trade imbalance with Indonesia still persists huh... Alright then, let's put them in our negative list of preferrential trade partner.
That small tariff for their products?
Just kiss it goodbye...


----------



## striver44

san.geuk said:


> I can't argue that su35 is one of the best manueverability 4++ gen fighter, even more agile compare to western fighter, but thanks to the canard rafale gains more manueverability at least some claims says better than F35,
> 
> The viper defenitly best choice to fill the gap until ifx mature enough for mass production, f18 or f15 is a reasonable choice for f5 replacement, but we have dealing embargoed by US in the past, so f16+f18/f15 is just like all eggs in one bucket phrase quite risky if our national interest opposite to their interest,
> 
> So i think rafale is an ideal replacement if su35 contract fail, as long the price competitive, some technology give to us, and no political string attached the decision maker should considered


Doesnt matter which one is slightly more agile. Off boresight missile will do the job


----------



## Nike

https://m.cnnindonesia.com/internas...rusia-prabowo-bahas-pembelian-11-sukhoi-su-35


----------



## NEKONEKO

umigami said:


> US: So that trade imbalance with Indonesia still persists huh... Alright then, let's put them in our negative list of preferrential trade partner.
> That small tariff for their products?
> Just kiss it goodbye...


Even if we buy F16, in a few years they will have negative trade balance again with us.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Even if we buy F16, in a few years they will have negative trade balance again with us.



Better than nothing, at least they still open their market to us


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Better than nothing, at least they still open their market to us


Its just that they could threaten us again after we buy F16.
We can rebalance the trade with buying their passenger jet, its to slap the EU too.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Its just that they could threaten us again after we buy F16.



Not really we just need F 16, US still the sole supplier of several critical items on defense, avionic, engines and chipset and other high tech system . You just cant fly without GPS (especially when you are using US or European made planes) , or you cant taking routes without garmin set, and so on.

Taking example, for Medium tank we are using Caterpillar c13 diesel engines and using alison Caterpillar transmission system. Most of our land , air and naval system had US components parts on them, not to mention when you are talking about Indonesia is pursue C4ISR system and compatible with certain countries in the block

In military matter, Indonesia armed forces cant be separated from US made tech it just how far we are depend on them. Its because most of system we are sourcing came from US allies like west European countries, South Korean, Turkey and US itself.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Not really we just need F 16, US still the sole supplier of several critical items on defense, avionic, engines and chipset and other high tech system . You just cant fly without GPS (especially when you are using US or European made planes) , or you cant taking routes without garmin set, and so on.
> 
> Taking example, for Medium tank we are using Caterpillar c13 diesel engines and using alison Caterpillar transmission system. Most of our land , air and naval system had US components parts on them, not to mention when you are talking about Indonesia is pursue C4ISR system and compatible with certain countries in the block
> 
> In military matter, Indonesia armed forces cant be separated from US made tech it just how far we are depend on them. Its because most of system we are sourcing came from US allies like west European countries, South Korean, Turkey and US itself.


If they give us Embargoes Mk.2 that would hurt us very much.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> If they give us Embargoes Mk.2 that would hurt us very much.



Very much, our armed forces capability to engage peer adversary will be crippled actually and can only handle low intensity conflict. But the chance is actually very much slim as they and us got aligned interest in the very very long term 
1. Indonesia foreign policy advocate more status quo in the region, this something in the agenda of their so far
2. Indonesia and Countries in the region pursue economy growth based on investment, trade and freedom of navigation thus certain country up north trying to made great sea wall is not in line with what we had in mind so with the US
3. Indonesia defense needs is in nascent stage and keep rising in budget, meanwhile matured US industry need more market to sustain their edge over their competitor thus with this regard its no brainer to keep us outside of their influence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chaplin009x

san.geuk said:


> i think rafale has advantage over su35, in my opinion the french have a better radar although less manueverability compare to the russian, better bvr, combat proven, more weapons choices, better integrated with previous system we have, the aquisition more expensive but maintenance cost seems cheaper than the su35, it also an omnirole fighter so air superiority must be came in one package, not mention that CAATSA problem, we don't want to loose opportunity left by korea in IFX/KFX project
> 
> i can't give the source of my opinion, coz it came from various sources,
> viper + rafale seems better than viper + su35





san.geuk said:


> i think rafale has advantage over su35, in my opinion the french have a better radar although less manueverability compare to the russian, better bvr, combat proven, more weapons choices, better integrated with previous system we have, the aquisition more expensive but maintenance cost seems cheaper than the su35, it also an omnirole fighter so air superiority must be came in one package, not mention that CAATSA problem, we don't want to loose opportunity left by korea in IFX/KFX project
> 
> i can't give the source of my opinion, coz it came from various sources,
> viper + rafale seems better than viper + su35


Rafale is an alternative because of CAATSA's problems and it seems that Sukhoi will not be canceled because diversification of defense equipment is important for the TNI because past experience has been embargoed by the US, this is part of a negotiating strategy before making a decision in April and there is no direct battle between su 35 against west fighters and no one underestimates PESA irbis E, so far su 35 has remained at the forefront of Russia before the development of su 57 is complete. Are Russian fighters a joke like Iranian fighters?


----------



## mandala

Really speechless with Almand Helvas recent tweets saying how dare Indonesia wants to develop own submarine. So is it wrong of him that Indonesia wants to try and develop its own submarine?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lasa-X

umigami said:


> US: So that trade imbalance with Indonesia still persists huh... Alright then, let's put them in our negative list of preferrential trade partner.
> That small tariff for their products?
> Just kiss it goodbye...



Well, US military products are more than just F-16. We need their Herky, P-8, missiles, helos, etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> Really speechless with Almand Helvas recent tweets saying how dare Indonesia wants to develop own submarine. So is it wrong of him that Indonesia wants to try and develop its own submarine?



Our track record in shipbuilding is rather decent, the only problem is corruption case and financial problem not in technical per se. Given chance we can build our own Submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

mandala said:


> Really speechless with Almand Helvas recent tweets saying how dare Indonesia wants to develop own submarine. So is it wrong of him that Indonesia wants to try and develop its own submarine?


i rather see it in my persepective , he insist to do TOT with current generation submarine rather than the 209 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

mandala said:


> Really speechless with Almand Helvas recent tweets saying how dare Indonesia wants to develop own submarine. So is it wrong of him that Indonesia wants to try and develop its own submarine?





Nike said:


> Our track record in shipbuilding is rather decent, the only problem is corruption case and financial problem not in technical per se. Given chance we can build our own Submarine



He said that because it's not European subs (some people on twitter see him as a European salesman and DSME/CBG haters)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> i rather see it in my persepective , he insist to do TOT with current generation submarine rather than the 209 .



U 209 is proven and mature series of Submarine even newer Germany design is stretch and adaptive design from u209 classes, of course if you just still lingering on diesel powered Submarine why bother with all hush hush AIP this and that with little increment in capability , i would rather use that money to jump into Nuclear powered attack Submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Being able to self-produce improved U209 on our own is already great achievement in itself, even better if we could further uses it as a foundation for later development, perhaps acquiring weaponry and AIP technology on the go. It's not the best, yes, but there is no point to buy the best if it risks embargo, overdependency and that there are too few of them due to the overall more expensive cost of foreign stuff. Having 12 U209 in the region is already a very formidable figure and deterrent factor, there is no point of choosing the best of European diesel-electric subs but it'll end up like PKR Sigma, too few in number and there's contract problem, Malaysian Scorpene case is not enough of a lesson?

It's already good enough that the President realize the importance of self-sufficiency of armaments, the rest is drawing up the big plan to develop local defense industry, acquiring as much technology as possible. ToT reluctance be damned, either we push for it and be a jerk, or never.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> U 209 is proven and mature series of Submarine even newer Germany design is stretch and adaptive design from u209 classes, of course if you just still lingering on diesel powered Submarine why bother with all hush hush AIP this and that with little increment in capability , i would rather use that money to jump into Nuclear powered attack Submarine


this is where scorpene come in prabowo mind probably , brazil actually able to planned to build their own nuclear submarine due to DCNS (and their government support and willingness of course) , while im not saying korean one is bad , but DCNS atleast is more experienced in this scope.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"The *Brazilian submarine Álvaro Alberto* is a nuclear-powered attack submarine (SSN) under construction for the Brazilian Navy. The construction is part of the strategic partnership signed between France and Brazil in 2008, which also included the total transfer of technology and support for the construction of four enlarged conventionally-powered _Scorpène_-class submarines

In 2009, Brazil purchased four enlarged _Scorpène_-class conventionally-powered submarines for US$9.9 billion with a total technology transfer agreement, giving to the country the knowledge for the design and construction of submarine hulls.The first Brazilian _Scorpène_-class submarine, _Riachuelo_, was launched on 14 December 2018.

The project was initiated in 2012 through the Submarine Development Program (PROSUB), with the Itaguaí base in Rio de Janeiro as the submarine development and manufacturing point. From 2010 to 2012, a group of 31 engineers, 25 officers and 6 civil employees, received theoretical training by the DCNS (now Naval Group) in France. In 2018, more than 400 Brazilian engineers worked on the nuclear submarine project staff, originally formed by the group that received training in France."
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
i believe prabowo have a decent reasoning with our submarine matters , to make even journal page like La Tribune dare to post such news , if the next variation type of our subs is going to be 75meter Scorpene like the brazil had , i will not dissapointed(even if i was still favor u214 in the same class) , also mentioning the current exocet stock in our storage could actually fit in their torpedo tube .

what i see here , maybe prabowo want to follow brazil way , to have the 209 fleet first (tupi class) then scorpene after it .


----------



## Gaman

_Just add spices to better taste the dish_ 

*Dassault Rafale vs Sukhoi SU-35 Comparison*










Rafale vs SU-35 Flight Cost Per Hour








Read more https://aviatia.net/rafale-vs-su-35/


----------



## Gaman

_More Spices_ 

*French Dassault Rafale vs US F-16E Fighting Falcon Block 60 Comparison*









Rafale vs F-16 Flight Cost Per Hour










Read more https://aviatia.net/dassault-rafale-vs-f-16-fighting-falcon/


----------



## Gaman

*US F-16E Fighting Falcon Block 60 vs SU-35 Comparison*









F-16 vs SU-35 Flight Cost Per Hour









Read more https://aviatia.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga




----------



## umigami

Gaman said:


> *US F-16E Fighting Falcon Block 60 vs SU-35 Comparison*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-16 vs SU-35 Flight Cost Per Hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more https://aviatia.net


Wtf, Sparrow and iris missile for f16!!!?
R77 got scored so high even though they have 0 kill and bad performance on Kasmir Dogfight!?
I'll call their fighter comparison big BS...
Never take it seriously!


----------



## Being-Art

umigami said:


> Wtf, Sparrow and iris missile for f16!!!?
> R77 got scored so high even though they have 0 kill and bad performance on Kasmir Dogfight!?
> I'll call their fighter comparison big BS...
> Never take it seriously!


Hmm, IRIS-T For Sixteen (F-16), currently some F-16 users armed it with IRIS-T


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## umigami

Being-Art said:


> Hmm, IRIS-T For Sixteen (F-16), currently some F-16 users armed it with IRIS-T
> View attachment 602423
> View attachment 602424


Still aim 9 is the standard. They use E model for comparison and UEA isn't Iris operator!
Lagian kok Sparrow dimasukin jadi bvraam f-16. Military geek mana sih yang ga tau itu misil tuwir udah bukan standard lagi!


----------



## Jatosint

Finally! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222879562935099394
Anyway this is interesting, TNI and BNPB choose to buy the heavy machinery once they arrive in Australia and not bring their own machinery from Indo

Mungkin karena kalau bawa dari sini bakal nambah flight dan jatuhnya lebih murah beli (dan mungkin nanti dijual lagi) disana ya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Jatosint said:


> Finally!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222879562935099394
> Anyway this is interesting, TNI and BNPB choose to buy the heavy machinery once they arrive in Australia and not bring their own machinery from Indo
> 
> Mungkin karena kalau bawa dari sini bakal nambah flight dan jatuhnya lebih murah beli (dan mungkin nanti dijual lagi) disana ya?


mungkin emang buat nambah aset kali , kapal container juga bisa buat angkut excava , 44 personel juga ga banyak banyak amat , atau mungkin yang dimaksud sewa excava dari sana .


----------



## Ruhnama

https://m.kumparan.com/amp/kumparan...yang-tak-akui-nkri-polri-bergerak-1shOrWAxi5f

This is makar or just some stupid crazy man? Likely this is more threat than sunda empire. You can look at their 10 point of their declaration


Jatosint said:


> Finally!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222879562935099394
> Anyway this is interesting, TNI and BNPB choose to buy the heavy machinery once they arrive in Australia and not bring their own machinery from Indo
> 
> Mungkin karena kalau bawa dari sini bakal nambah flight dan jatuhnya lebih murah beli (dan mungkin nanti dijual lagi) disana ya?



Using skill when fighting fire in riau?


----------



## Nike

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219273375811502082

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219524182179889152
This is the kind of passion our country need the most















Kode keras dari airmin TNI AU lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219006011798769664

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219273375811502082
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219524182179889152
> This is the kind of passion our country need the most
> 
> View attachment 602487
> View attachment 602488
> View attachment 602489
> View attachment 602490
> 
> 
> Kode keras dari airmin TNI AU lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219006011798769664


Kalo IFX pake angka berapa ya hmmmm

T18xx ntr dkira hornet lgi wkwk


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219273375811502082
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219524182179889152
> This is the kind of passion our country need the most
> 
> View attachment 602487
> View attachment 602488
> View attachment 602489
> View attachment 602490
> 
> 
> Kode keras dari airmin TNI AU lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219006011798769664


Why using bother gussing with TT (tempur taktis ) code? Rafale must be a TS (tempur serang) as the F16s and SU series does


----------



## NEKONEKO

Because not only for air to air and air to ground mission but also for maritime strike thus Tempur Taktis than being Tempur Sergap or Tempur Strategis.
Idk


----------



## striver44

Zoka anti torpedo system onboard Preveze class sub,also used on our improved changbogo class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223107235246571521
CIWS Installed, any news about the MICA VLS for both PKR and Bung-Tomo Class?


----------



## Being-Art

Ruhnama said:


> Kalo IFX pake angka berapa ya hmmmm
> 
> T18xx ntr dkira hornet lgi wkwk


Rafale possibly taking from alphabetical order, R = 18th letter


----------



## Required

Does anyone have the update of our Harimau tanks and Anoa evaluation? Are they still in the Philippines?


----------



## Jatosint

striver44 said:


> Zoka anti torpedo system onboard Preveze class sub,also used on our improved changbogo class



In which subs? I can't see any Zoka's holes in our 405. Is it well hidden?


----------



## striver44

Jatosint said:


> In which subs? I can't see any Zoka's holes in our 405. Is it well hidden?


Maybe not yet installed but it will eventually
https://www.janes.com/article/87238...rpedo-countermeasures-for-nagapasa-submarines


----------



## Lasa-X

Being-Art said:


> Rafale possibly taking from alphabetical order, R = 18th letter


It will be taken from the new squadron number, squadron 18 if they are really buying rafale of course



striver44 said:


> Maybe not yet installed but it will eventually
> https://www.janes.com/article/87238...rpedo-countermeasures-for-nagapasa-submarines


Well, no surprise about ffbnw on AL. Becoming culture (?)


----------



## striver44

Lasa-X said:


> Well, no surprise about ffbnw on AL. Becoming culture (?)


We always separate between the hull contract and the weaps contract.
Sigma 10514, and KCR series are just an example. Malaysia had been doing the same with their kedah class opv's.
That's why I think if its actually better to buy second hand frigates from the dutch , italy or uk.
At least to ramp up our defence until all our ships are readily armed.
In times of war the men will fight the war with what they were given during times of peace.


----------



## Being-Art

Lasa-X said:


> It will be taken from the new squadron number, squadron 18 if they are really buying rafale of course
> 
> 
> Well, no surprise about ffbnw on AL. Becoming culture (?)


Nope, for Dassault Rafale, it will be taken from alphabetical order (R = 18th letter), not squadron number. Cukup aneh kalau ngambilnya dari Squadron number, karena biasanya pesawat TNI AU ngambil dari nama pesawatnya. Kek Tucano biasanya pake kode TT-31xx


----------



## Nike

They should uphold their own oath


----------



## deadlast

Jatosint said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223107235246571521
> CIWS Installed, any news about the MICA VLS for both PKR and Bung-Tomo Class?



Looks like the VLS module already installed on KRI REM, see the missile canister for the A35 Sylver VLS being lifted by crane from the clip below, can't confirm whether the canister comes equip with missile or not though. 


deadlast said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


As for Bung Tomo-class, did the navy already settles for MICA vls?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Sharing my midnight thoughts, let's see tomorrow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223269999344676864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223286196165435399
=======================================================



deadlast said:


> Looks like the VLS module already installed on KRI REM, see the missile canister for the A35 Sylver VLS being lifted by crane from the clip below, can't confirm whether the canister comes equip with missile or not though.
> 
> As for Bung Tomo-class, did the navy already settles for MICA vls?



Ah i see, thanks for the vid

Bung Tomo? I think so

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

Jatosint said:


> Sharing my midnight thoughts, let's see tomorrow
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223269999344676864
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223286196165435399
> =======================================================
> 
> 
> 
> Ah i see, thanks for the vid
> 
> Bung Tomo? I think so


It seems Indonesia do the same thing as Australian. They do their quarantine on Christmas island.


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## HellFireIndo

Development of Natuna should be a priority project, i could see many strategic potential the islands provides.


----------



## Kansel

Update on evacuation process of Indonesian people in Wuhan

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

where is Garuda Indonesia btw????


----------



## Kansel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223508609465606145


----------



## Jatosint

Welcome home!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223798335452020736

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*OBSERVASI WNI DI NATUNA DIJAGA MILITER*
1 FEBRUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC 1 KOMENTAR





_Sejumlah warga Natuna melakukan aksi unjuk rasa di depan gerbang pangkalan TNI Angkatan Udara Raden Sadjad, Ranai, Natuna, Kepulauan Riau, Sabtu, 1 Februari 2020. (Antara via Republika)_

Pemerintah memastikan kawasan observasi WNI yang dievakuasi dari Wuhan, Cina, jauh dari pemukiman warga. Lokasi karantina atau observasi tepatnya berada di ujung bandara Raden Sadjad (RSA) atau di hanggar pesawat.

“Kami pastikan itu jauh dari pemukiman warga,” ujar Kepala Badan Nasional Penanggulangan Bencana (BNPB) Letjen TNI Doni Monardo, di Natuna, Sabtu, 1 Februari 2020, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Tempo_ (1/ 2/ 2020).

Ia menjelaskan, WNI tidak diperbolehkan keluar dari hanggar selama masa observasi 14 hari. Kegiatan mereka hanya dilaksanakan di lokasi hanggar saja. “Mereka juga dijaga oleh militer” ujar Doni.

Dia melanjutkan, pihaknya telah membuat kamar dan melengkapi segala kebutuhan lainnya di hanggar tersebut. “Mereka yang diobservasi akan kami buat aman dan nyaman,” ucap Doni.

Menurut Doni, pihaknya juga menyediakan makanan agar WNI dalam kondisi sehat.

Sementara untuk dukungan medis, Menteri Kesehatan akan menggunakan peralatan dan tim medis dari luar Natuna. “Dipastikan tidak akan memakai alat dan tenaga medis dari RSUD Natuna. semuanya akan didatangkan dari luar Natuna,” papar Doni.

Setelah melewati tahapan pemeriksaan dan dipastikan tidak terinfeksi virus Corona, WNI yang mayoritas mahasiswa dari Wuhan bisa kembali ke Indonesia.

Doni memastikan tidak akan ada kerugian bagi warga Natuna dan lingkungannya saat menerima WNI dari Wuhan untuk diobservasi di Natuna.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

https://lancerdefense.com/2020/02/01/observasi-wni-di-natuna-dijaga-militer/


----------



## Raduga

https://www.hankookilbo.com/News/Re...NvfoskUfFLOa2LfQM8OrEnfsPyGAF4Ryu7uwFNriSFC08


----------



## NEKONEKO




----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gen3115

striver44 said:


> where is Garuda Indonesia btw????



Chinese government recommended that only airlines that have permit to land in Wuhan be allowed for the evacuation flights, hence why a Batik Air A330 (PK-LDY) was used instead of a Garuda widebody since in Indonesia only Lion Air group and Sriwijaya have permit and flights to Wuhan. Chinese government also didn't want military aircraft to be used, thats why only the Batik Air A330 was used


----------



## Nike

There is several high profile ops on table for our military to do

1. Ongoing Naval patrol on North Natuna 
2. Securing our citizen from China Wuhan area and quarantined them in Natuna
3. Part of global effort to aid Australia tackle bushfire
4. Ongoing weather modification ops in Jakarta Greater Area

There is several issue warrant our military attention
1. Ongoing skirmish in Papua 
2. Abducted of Indonesian in East Malaysian coast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*Caesar SPH Pesanan Batch Kedua Tiba di Jakarta*

02 Februari 2020



Kedatangan 12 unit Caesar SPH di pelabuhan Kalibaru, Jakarta (photo : IMF)

Pada hari Jumat malam (31/01) dengan menumpang kapal Hoegh Jeddah berbendera Norwegia, telah datang di Jakarta beberapa unit howitzer gerak sendiri diatas platform kendaraan truk 6x6. 

Kapal Hoegh Jeddah adalah kapal pengangkut kendaraan (vehicle carrier) datang membawa 12 Caesar self propelled howitzer (SPH) buatan Nexter Prancis ke Kendaraan Terminal di Pelabuhan Kalibaru (IPC Car Terimal), Jakarta Utara. 

Kementerian Pertahanan telah memesan Caesar SPH dalam dua batch, yang pertama adalah pesanan 37 unit Caesar SPH diatas platform truk 6x6 pada bulan November 2012.
Pesanan ini telah datang semuanya.

Pesanan batch kedua dilakukan pada bulan Februari 2017 sebanyak 18 Caesar SPH diatas platform truk 6x6. Atas pesanan ini telah dilaksanakan peninjauan ke Nexter Prancis oleh Dinas Kelaikan Angkatan Darat pada bulan Juli 2019.

Dengan kedatangan 12 Caesar SPH ini maka masih ada 6 Caesar SPH lagi yang belum dikirim oleh Nexter Prancis. Total pesanan Indonesia adalah 55 unit Caesar SPH diatas platform truk 6x6.

TNI AD menempatkan Caesar SPH untuk pasukan Kostrad. Dengan 3 divisi pasukan yang masing-masing mempunyai 1 Batalyon Artileri Medan, maka dibutuhkan 18x3=54 Caesar SPH. Kebutuhan dapat saja bertambah dengan dibentuknya batalyon Mandala Yudha yang berkualifikasi sebagai pasukan Combined Arms dan juga untuk kebutuhan Pusdik Artileri Medan.

Caesar howitzer gerak sendiri dengan kaliber 155mm tersedia dalam platform kendaraan truk 6x6 dan truk 8x8. TNI AD lebih memilih platform kendaraan truk 6x6 karena pasukan Kostrad siap diturunkan dalam tugas dimana saja dengan mobilitas utama menggunakan pesawat C-130 Hercules dan platform 6x6 dapat memenuhi kualifikasi tersebut.

(Defense Studies)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> . Kebutuhan dapat saja bertambah dengan dibentuknya batalyon Mandala Yudha yang berkualifikasi sebagai pasukan Combined Arms dan juga untuk kebutuhan Pusdik Artileri Medan.
> 
> 
> 
> (Defense Studies)


Hmmm. Im still waiting for those additional leopard's to arrive. Maybe for this particular battalion


----------



## umigami

striver44 said:


> Hmmm. Im still waiting for those additional leopard's to arrive. Maybe for this particular battalion


Where is the contract?
Never here of that.


----------



## striver44

umigami said:


> Where is the contract?
> Never here of that.


old news 
*KSAD : TNI AD Akan Membeli Tambahan Tank Leopard*

12 April 2017




Tank Leopard 2RI TNI AD (photo : Kostrad)

*HUT TNI 2017 Pamerkan Helikopter Apache*

Makassar (Antara Sulsel)- Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Darat (KSAD) Jenderal TNI Mulyono mengatakan pihaknya berencana memamerkan helikopter Apache buatan Amerika Serikat pada perayaan Hari Ulang Tahun (HUT) TNI pada 5 Oktober 2017.

"Nanti pada 5 Oktober, kita sudah punya Helikopter Apache, dan *kami juga akan membeli beberapa tambahan tank Leopard," ujar KSAD Jenderal TNI Mulyono *saat menghadiri acara temu muka dengan jajaran Kodam VII/Wirabuana di Markas Batalyon Kavaleri-10/Mendagiri di Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan, Selasa.

Jenderal Mulyono mengatakan proses kedatangan helikopter penyerang itu sudah dilakukan sejak lama, bahkan komunikasi dengan pihak pabrikan dilakukan secara intensif agar helikopter itu bisa segera tiba di Indonesia.

Ia menjelaskan TNI AD saat ini memiliki alutsista yang modern dan tidak kalah dengan negara lain seperti halnya tank Leopard yang merupakan salah satu tank tercanggih di dunia.

KASAD menambahkan TNI Armed dan Kostrad telah memiliki senjata "multiple launch rocket system (MLRS)" Astros II MK6 buatan Brasil yang merupakan peralatan perang yang canggih.

"Jadi TNI AD ke depan akan memiliki alutsista tercanggih di dunia. Kita juga segera mendatangkan beberapa peralatan baru termasuk tank Leopard dan helikopter Apache," ujarnya.

Jenderal Mulyono mengatakan para prajurit TNI harus siap untuk memanfaatkan fasilitas alusista canggih tersebut, dengan syarat harus berlatih dengan sungguh-sungguh.

"Kami percaya jika prajurit yang berada dalam lingkup Kodam VII/Wirabuana yang pada 12 April 2017 akan resmi berganti nama menjadi Kodam XIV/Hasanuddin juga bisa memanfaatkan sejumlah peralatan terbaru itu secara maksimal," ujar KASAD.

(Antara)


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> There is several high profile ops on table for our military to do
> 
> 1. Ongoing Naval patrol on North Natuna
> 2. Securing our citizen from China Wuhan area and quarantined them in Natuna
> 3. Part of global effort to aid Australia tackle bushfire
> 4. Ongoing weather modification ops in Jakarta Greater Area
> 
> There is several issue warrant our military attention
> 1. Ongoing skirmish in Papua
> 2. Abducted of Indonesian in East Malaysian coast



We have problem with China in Natuna and then we use Natuna as quarantine place for WNI from China (Wuhan)


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> *Caesar SPH Pesanan Batch Kedua Tiba di Jakarta*
> 
> 02 Februari 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Kedatangan 12 unit Caesar SPH di pelabuhan Kalibaru, Jakarta (photo : IMF)
> 
> Pada hari Jumat malam (31/01) dengan menumpang kapal Hoegh Jeddah berbendera Norwegia, telah datang di Jakarta beberapa unit howitzer gerak sendiri diatas platform kendaraan truk 6x6.
> 
> Kapal Hoegh Jeddah adalah kapal pengangkut kendaraan (vehicle carrier) datang membawa 12 Caesar self propelled howitzer (SPH) buatan Nexter Prancis ke Kendaraan Terminal di Pelabuhan Kalibaru (IPC Car Terimal), Jakarta Utara.
> 
> Kementerian Pertahanan telah memesan Caesar SPH dalam dua batch, yang pertama adalah pesanan 37 unit Caesar SPH diatas platform truk 6x6 pada bulan November 2012.
> Pesanan ini telah datang semuanya.
> 
> Pesanan batch kedua dilakukan pada bulan Februari 2017 sebanyak 18 Caesar SPH diatas platform truk 6x6. Atas pesanan ini telah dilaksanakan peninjauan ke Nexter Prancis oleh Dinas Kelaikan Angkatan Darat pada bulan Juli 2019.
> 
> Dengan kedatangan 12 Caesar SPH ini maka masih ada 6 Caesar SPH lagi yang belum dikirim oleh Nexter Prancis. Total pesanan Indonesia adalah 55 unit Caesar SPH diatas platform truk 6x6.
> 
> TNI AD menempatkan Caesar SPH untuk pasukan Kostrad. Dengan 3 divisi pasukan yang masing-masing mempunyai 1 Batalyon Artileri Medan, maka dibutuhkan 18x3=54 Caesar SPH. Kebutuhan dapat saja bertambah dengan dibentuknya batalyon Mandala Yudha yang berkualifikasi sebagai pasukan Combined Arms dan juga untuk kebutuhan Pusdik Artileri Medan.
> 
> Caesar howitzer gerak sendiri dengan kaliber 155mm tersedia dalam platform kendaraan truk 6x6 dan truk 8x8. TNI AD lebih memilih platform kendaraan truk 6x6 karena pasukan Kostrad siap diturunkan dalam tugas dimana saja dengan mobilitas utama menggunakan pesawat C-130 Hercules dan platform 6x6 dapat memenuhi kualifikasi tersebut.
> 
> (Defense Studies)



From ASEAN standard we got quite large number of SPH, 55 Cesar 36 M109


----------



## striver44

Ruhnama said:


> We have problem with China in Natuna and then we use Natuna as quarantine place for WNI from China (Wuhan)


so?


----------



## Jatosint

Kansel said:


> *Caesar SPH Pesanan Batch Kedua Tiba di Jakarta*
> 
> 02 Februari 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Kedatangan 12 unit Caesar SPH di pelabuhan Kalibaru, Jakarta (photo : IMF)
> 
> Pada hari Jumat malam (31/01) dengan menumpang kapal Hoegh Jeddah berbendera Norwegia, telah datang di Jakarta beberapa unit howitzer gerak sendiri diatas platform kendaraan truk 6x6.
> 
> Kapal Hoegh Jeddah adalah kapal pengangkut kendaraan (vehicle carrier) datang membawa 12 Caesar self propelled howitzer (SPH) buatan Nexter Prancis ke Kendaraan Terminal di Pelabuhan Kalibaru (IPC Car Terimal), Jakarta Utara.
> 
> Kementerian Pertahanan telah memesan Caesar SPH dalam dua batch, yang pertama adalah pesanan 37 unit Caesar SPH diatas platform truk 6x6 pada bulan November 2012.
> Pesanan ini telah datang semuanya.
> 
> Pesanan batch kedua dilakukan pada bulan Februari 2017 sebanyak 18 Caesar SPH diatas platform truk 6x6. Atas pesanan ini telah dilaksanakan peninjauan ke Nexter Prancis oleh Dinas Kelaikan Angkatan Darat pada bulan Juli 2019.
> 
> Dengan kedatangan 12 Caesar SPH ini maka masih ada 6 Caesar SPH lagi yang belum dikirim oleh Nexter Prancis. Total pesanan Indonesia adalah 55 unit Caesar SPH diatas platform truk 6x6.
> 
> TNI AD menempatkan Caesar SPH untuk pasukan Kostrad. Dengan 3 divisi pasukan yang masing-masing mempunyai 1 Batalyon Artileri Medan, maka dibutuhkan 18x3=54 Caesar SPH. Kebutuhan dapat saja bertambah dengan dibentuknya batalyon Mandala Yudha yang berkualifikasi sebagai pasukan Combined Arms dan juga untuk kebutuhan Pusdik Artileri Medan.
> 
> Caesar howitzer gerak sendiri dengan kaliber 155mm tersedia dalam platform kendaraan truk 6x6 dan truk 8x8. TNI AD lebih memilih platform kendaraan truk 6x6 karena pasukan Kostrad siap diturunkan dalam tugas dimana saja dengan mobilitas utama menggunakan pesawat C-130 Hercules dan platform 6x6 dapat memenuhi kualifikasi tersebut.
> 
> (Defense Studies)



November kemarin bukannya ada yg udah dateng juga ya batch ke-2??



Nike said:


> Second batch CESAR is coming, hope for repeat order in every phase
> 
> View attachment 589480
> View attachment 589481


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


That's a f*ckin jiangkai class , our mindef should start signing contract for a fleet of heavy frigate , the threat is clearly imminent .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Unknown number of pandur and pontoon bridge layer batch also arrived after the Caesar

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> That's a f*ckin jiangkai class , our mindef should start signing contract for a fleet of heavy frigate , the threat is clearly imminent .


just to give you an idea, iver huidtfeldt acquisition plan had been floating around since 2016,

don't expect instant resut from our govement they're slow


----------



## radialv

Raduga said:


> View attachment 603144
> View attachment 603145
> View attachment 603146
> 
> 
> Unknown number of pandur and pontoon bridge layer batch also arrived after the Caesar


I THOUGHT PANDUR WILL
BE MADE HERE BASED ON LICENSE?


----------



## Nike

TNI combat sapper arrived in Australia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

radialv said:


> I THOUGHT PANDUR WILL
> BE MADE HERE BASED ON LICENSE?


license require you to buy certain amount of unit from the original manufacture first i think , an ideal TOT program should start from license produce an amount of unit first then trying to experimenting with already available design .

i heard from some guys that , our 22meter mini submarine will also implement working miniature of AIP propulsion on it , can anyone validate about this rumour ?


----------



## Nike

Brimob bozena bppu


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144134440647446528

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

radialv said:


> I THOUGHT PANDUR WILL
> BE MADE HERE BASED ON LICENSE?


Pindad kobra? When parade in 2019 they said it was licensed build.


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Jatosint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224348563313852417

========================================================================


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224256307919826945

========================================================================



Nike said:


> Brimob bozena bppu
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144134440647446528



Lol 'extreme vehicle', it's just a mobile barricade


----------



## Nike

Asal muasal Dock Semarang at PT PAL shipyard


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

striver44 said:


> just to give you an idea, iver huidtfeldt acquisition plan had been floating around since 2016,
> 
> don't expect instant resut from our govement they're slow


Keep in mind Naval Group also offered us a variant of their new Belharra Class frigate as a contender to the Iver Huidtfled.



Jatosint said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224348563313852417
> 
> ========================================================================
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224256307919826945
> 
> ========================================================================
> 
> 
> 
> Lol 'extreme vehicle', it's just a mobile barricade


It'll start with a training center that eventually after a few years would lead to the US navy basing their ships from our bases.

What better deterrent to China than a squadron of Arleigh Burkes or a Nimitz/Ford carrier battlegroup literally yeeting a Chinese coast guard frigate.


----------



## striver44

Chestnut said:


> Keep in mind Naval Group also offered us a variant of their new Belharra Class frigate as a contender to the Iver Huidtfled.


 And that justify 4 years to make a decision?


----------



## Chestnut

striver44 said:


> And that justify 4 years to make a decision?


Considering how things work here, 4 years is pretty quick when it comes to a defense procurement project.

Keep in mind, Damen also offered a variant of their OMEGA frigate for the competition. Because of their recent win in Germany's MKS 180 competition, they have a strong position to counter Odense in the heavy frigate offering. My best guess is all three shipyards are offering the government the best kickbacks when it comes to purchasing their options.

Sit back, and relax. We're all pawns in the grand scheme of things. You out of everyone else here I've talked to knows how it actually works. Even as somebody that works in the industry, at the end of the day it come down to whoever gives the best kickbacks to both the government and the pockets of government officials.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Chestnut said:


> kickbacks


That's what im actually talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

Chestnut said:


> It'll start with a training center that eventually after a few years would lead to the US navy basing their ships from our bases.
> 
> What better deterrent to China than a squadron of Arleigh Burkes or a Nimitz/Ford carrier battlegroup literally yeeting a Chinese coast guard frigate.



I hope such day will never come

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Look at the last video

Ini P5/Kepala Staff ada bikin strict guidelines gk sih mengenai camo?


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram







IMO, makin kesini makin banyak kamo, tiap satuan/korps/kecabangan bisa bikin lorengnya masing-masing dan gk jarang hasilnya.......(silahkan dinilai sendiri)


----------



## Raduga

Jatosint said:


> Look at the last video
> 
> Ini P5/Kepala Staff ada bikin strict guidelines gk sih mengenai camo?
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> View attachment 603320
> 
> 
> IMO, makin kesini makin banyak kamo, tiap satuan/korps/kecabangan bisa bikin lorengnya masing-masing dan gk jarang hasilnya.......(silahkan dinilai sendiri)


extra exposure/contrast due to camera , or it is really looks like scandinavian country / northern hemisphere woodland camo like CADPAT .


----------



## Chestnut

GraveDigger388 said:


> I hope such day will never come


It's either them or the Chinese. And quite honestly I'd rather go with a country that doesn't subsidize their companies so that they can unfairly compete in the global market.


----------



## J.Brody

*Dubes Rusia Komentari Rencana Prabowo Borong 11 Sukhoi Su-35*

SHARE 




Foto: Duta Besar Rusia untuk Indonesia Lyudmila Vorobieva (CNBC Indonesia/Rehia Sebayang)

*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Duta Besar Rusia untuk Indonesia Lyudmila Vorobieva mengomentari rencana Menteri Pertahanan RI Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto Djojohadikusumo membeli 11 pesawat tempur jenis Sukhoi Su-35 buatan Rusia. Menurut dia, kontrak pembelian itu sudah ditandatangani beberapa waktu lalu.

"Kami berharap itu akan segera diimplementasikan," ujar Lyudmila ketika ditemui di Galeri Nasional Indonesia, Jakarta Pusat, Senin (3/2/2020).

Kendati demikian, Ia tidak mengelaborasi apa yang menjadi penyebab belum diimplementasikannya kontrak pembelian itu. Namun yang pasti, menurut Lyudmila, Indonesia tidak akan rugi membeli 11 unit Sukhoi Su-35.

"Indonesia akan memiliki salah satu alat utama sistem persenjataan terbaik di dunia," kata Lyudmila.

Seperti diberitakan, rencana Prabowo membeli Sukhoi Su-35 mencuat ke publik beberapa waktu belakangan. Ini setelah pada awal pekan lalu, Ketua Umum Partai Gerindra itu bertemu dengan Menhan Rusia Sergey Shoygu di Moskow, Rusia.

Dalam pertemuan tersebut, keduanya dikabarkan membahas berbagai hal, mulai dari masalah kerja sama bilateral antara dua negara dan rencana pembelian 11 unit Sukhoi Su-35 senilai US$ 1,14 miliar (Rp 15,57 triliun dengan asumsi kurs Rp 13,658.26).

Hal itu juga telah diungkapkan secara langsung oleh Duta Besar RI untuk Rusia Wahid Supriyadi seperti dilaporkan cnnindonesia.com, Rabu (29/1/2020).

"Ya tadi disinggung juga (soal pembelian Sukhoi), itu tinggal tunggu proses saja," kata Wahid. "Iya (pembicaraan seputar kontrak pembelian Sukhoi) masih on. Ya segera setelah persyaratan terpenuhi (kontrak pembelian akan disepakati)," lanjutnya.


https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...entari-rencana-prabowo-borong-11-sukhoi-su-35

====================================================

So it's confirmed SU-35 is still alive!? hopefully Rafale will be separate buy to this.


----------



## Indos

Look like it is cruise missile design that was tested by BPPT on wind tunnel and posted on instagram sometime ago that was later erased. The dimension is small but fit with turbojet engine that is currently being developed by one of our state own university.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Indos said:


> Look like it is cruise missile design that was tested by BPPT on wind tunnel and posted on instagram sometime ago that was later erased. The dimension is small but fit with turbojet engine that is currently being developed by one of our state own university.


I believe it is a scaled down model for display and wind tunnel testing purpose.



J.Brody said:


> So it's confirmed SU-35 is still alive!? hopefully Rafale will be separate buy to this.


New F16, SU35 and Rafale is that wise?


----------



## HellFireIndo

Rather choose either Viper or Rafale, not both at the same time.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Will western media cover this? Hm....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

J.Brody said:


> *Dubes Rusia Komentari Rencana Prabowo Borong 11 Sukhoi Su-35*
> 
> SHARE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Duta Besar Rusia untuk Indonesia Lyudmila Vorobieva (CNBC Indonesia/Rehia Sebayang)
> 
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Duta Besar Rusia untuk Indonesia Lyudmila Vorobieva mengomentari rencana Menteri Pertahanan RI Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto Djojohadikusumo membeli 11 pesawat tempur jenis Sukhoi Su-35 buatan Rusia. Menurut dia, kontrak pembelian itu sudah ditandatangani beberapa waktu lalu.
> 
> "Kami berharap itu akan segera diimplementasikan," ujar Lyudmila ketika ditemui di Galeri Nasional Indonesia, Jakarta Pusat, Senin (3/2/2020).
> 
> Kendati demikian, Ia tidak mengelaborasi apa yang menjadi penyebab belum diimplementasikannya kontrak pembelian itu. Namun yang pasti, menurut Lyudmila, Indonesia tidak akan rugi membeli 11 unit Sukhoi Su-35.
> 
> "Indonesia akan memiliki salah satu alat utama sistem persenjataan terbaik di dunia," kata Lyudmila.
> 
> Seperti diberitakan, rencana Prabowo membeli Sukhoi Su-35 mencuat ke publik beberapa waktu belakangan. Ini setelah pada awal pekan lalu, Ketua Umum Partai Gerindra itu bertemu dengan Menhan Rusia Sergey Shoygu di Moskow, Rusia.
> 
> Dalam pertemuan tersebut, keduanya dikabarkan membahas berbagai hal, mulai dari masalah kerja sama bilateral antara dua negara dan rencana pembelian 11 unit Sukhoi Su-35 senilai US$ 1,14 miliar (Rp 15,57 triliun dengan asumsi kurs Rp 13,658.26).
> 
> Hal itu juga telah diungkapkan secara langsung oleh Duta Besar RI untuk Rusia Wahid Supriyadi seperti dilaporkan cnnindonesia.com, Rabu (29/1/2020).
> 
> "Ya tadi disinggung juga (soal pembelian Sukhoi), itu tinggal tunggu proses saja," kata Wahid. "Iya (pembicaraan seputar kontrak pembelian Sukhoi) masih on. Ya segera setelah persyaratan terpenuhi (kontrak pembelian akan disepakati)," lanjutnya.
> 
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...entari-rencana-prabowo-borong-11-sukhoi-su-35
> 
> ====================================================
> 
> So it's confirmed SU-35 is still alive!? hopefully Rafale will be separate buy to this.


So what's the difference from before?
The status is still on progress. The contract still isn't effective yet. And they still didn't tell anything about a way to address Caatsa problem.


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> So what's the difference from before?
> The status is still on progress. The contract still isn't effective yet. And they still didn't tell anything about a way to address Caatsa problem.


Let's just wait for April

I can't take it seriously lmfaooooo

Menko Luhut Bermimpi Indonesia Punya Senjata Nuklir Reporter: Vincent Fabian Thomas
04 Februari 2020



Baca selengkapnya di artikel "Menko Luhut Bermimpi Indonesia Punya Senjata Nuklir", https://tirto.id/ewSL.


“Saya juga terpikir sebagai jenderal ingin juga [Indonesia] punya nuclear power. Tapi Presiden Joko Widodo masih memikirkan kesejahteraan,” kata Luhut. 


tirto.id - Menteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman dan Investasi Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan menginginkan agar Indonesia dapat memiliki senjata nuklir. Keinginan Luhut ini muncul dari hasil kunjungannya ke World Economic Forum (WEF) di Davos, Swiss pada awal Januari 2020 lalu. 

“Saya juga terpikir sebagai jenderal ingin juga [Indonesia] punya nuclear power. Tapi Presiden Joko Widodo masih memikirkan kesejahteraan,” ucap Luhut dalam paparannya dalam sebuah acara di kantor Kementerian Pertanian, Jakarta, Selasa (4/2/2020). 

Luhut bilang kehadiran ide senjata nuklir ini terbesit tatkala ia mengikuti pembicaraan sejumlah negara dunia seperti Amerika Serikat, India, Cina, dan Korea Utara. Dalam pembicaraan itu jenderal yang ia kenal asik berbicara dengan perwakilan negara tadi tetapi Indonesia katanya tidak diajak bicara. Luhut pun jengkel. 

“Kita enggak dianggap," kata Luhut. 

"Dalam hati saya sialan ini orang. Kalau saya bilang sama dia, eh jenderal, saya bilang jenderal saya juga lulusan sekolah di Amerika. You know what? Kami negara itu punya semua," imbuhnya. 

Luhut pun sempat menyatakan kalau masalah atau kekacauan di dunia ini disebabkan oleh negara-negara yang memiliki senjata nuklir. Hal itu ia sempat ia utarakan melalui pertanyaan pada forum di Davos. Ia pun menjawab sendiri pertanyaannya itu dengan berkata, “fifty-fifty (50-50) persen negara yang punya nuclear power yang bikin ribut.” 

Luhut juga mengaku sempat berceloteh kepada perwakilan negara yang ia temui, bahwa Indonesia ingin memiliki senjata nuklir. Namun, menurut Luhut negara-negara yang mendengarnya segera melarang dengan meminta Indonesia mengurungkan niatnya itu. Meski begitu, Luhut mengaku keingingannya tak berubah. 

“Tapi saya bilang timbang-timbang boleh juga punya nuclear power biar enggak kalian aja yang ribut-ribut,” ucap Luhut.


----------



## Jatosint

Kansel said:


> Let's just wait for April
> 
> I can't take it seriously lmfaooooo
> 
> Menko Luhut Bermimpi Indonesia Punya Senjata Nuklir Reporter: Vincent Fabian Thomas
> 04 Februari 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Baca selengkapnya di artikel "Menko Luhut Bermimpi Indonesia Punya Senjata Nuklir", https://tirto.id/ewSL.
> 
> 
> “Saya juga terpikir sebagai jenderal ingin juga [Indonesia] punya nuclear power. Tapi Presiden Joko Widodo masih memikirkan kesejahteraan,” kata Luhut. tirto.id - Menteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman dan Investasi Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan menginginkan agar Indonesia dapat memiliki senjata nuklir. Keinginan Luhut ini muncul dari hasil kunjungannya ke World Economic Forum (WEF) di Davos, Swiss pada awal Januari 2020 lalu. “Saya juga terpikir sebagai jenderal ingin juga [Indonesia] punya nuclear power. Tapi Presiden Joko Widodo masih memikirkan kesejahteraan,” ucap Luhut dalam paparannya dalam sebuah acara di kantor Kementerian Pertanian, Jakarta, Selasa (4/2/2020). Luhut bilang kehadiran ide senjata nuklir ini terbesit tatkala ia mengikuti pembicaraan sejumlah negara dunia seperti Amerika Serikat, India, Cina, dan Korea Utara. Dalam pembicaraan itu jenderal yang ia kenal asik berbicara dengan perwakilan negara tadi tetapi Indonesia katanya tidak diajak bicara. Luhut pun jengkel. “Kita enggak dianggap," kata Luhut. "Dalam hati saya sialan ini orang. Kalau saya bilang sama dia, eh jenderal, saya bilang jenderal saya juga lulusan sekolah di Amerika. You know what? Kami negara itu punya semua," imbuhnya. Luhut pun sempat menyatakan kalau masalah atau kekacauan di dunia ini disebabkan oleh negara-negara yang memiliki senjata nuklir. Hal itu ia sempat ia utarakan melalui pertanyaan pada forum di Davos. Ia pun menjawab sendiri pertanyaannya itu dengan berkata, “fithy-fithy (50-50) persen nnegara yang punya nuclear power yang bikin ribut.” Luhut juga mengaku sempat berceloteh kepada perwakilan negara yang ia temui, bahwa Indonesia ingin memiliki senjata nuklir. Namun, menurut Luhut negara-negara yang mendengarnya segera melarang dengan meminta Indonesia mengurungkan niatnya itu. Meski begitu, Luhut mengaku keingingannya tak berubah. “Tapi saya bilang timbang-timbang boleh juga punya nuclear power biar enggak



YESSS, at least we need to build a larger, full-sized Nuclear Power Plant

======================================================================

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224673377803071488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224555516149432320


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Let's just wait for April
> 
> I can't take it seriously lmfaooooo
> 
> Menko Luhut Bermimpi Indonesia Punya Senjata Nuklir Reporter: Vincent Fabian Thomas
> 04 Februari 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Baca selengkapnya di artikel "Menko Luhut Bermimpi Indonesia Punya Senjata Nuklir", https://tirto.id/ewSL.
> 
> 
> “Saya juga terpikir sebagai jenderal ingin juga [Indonesia] punya nuclear power. Tapi Presiden Joko Widodo masih memikirkan kesejahteraan,” kata Luhut.
> 
> 
> tirto.id - Menteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman dan Investasi Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan menginginkan agar Indonesia dapat memiliki senjata nuklir. Keinginan Luhut ini muncul dari hasil kunjungannya ke World Economic Forum (WEF) di Davos, Swiss pada awal Januari 2020 lalu.
> 
> “Saya juga terpikir sebagai jenderal ingin juga [Indonesia] punya nuclear power. Tapi Presiden Joko Widodo masih memikirkan kesejahteraan,” ucap Luhut dalam paparannya dalam sebuah acara di kantor Kementerian Pertanian, Jakarta, Selasa (4/2/2020).
> 
> Luhut bilang kehadiran ide senjata nuklir ini terbesit tatkala ia mengikuti pembicaraan sejumlah negara dunia seperti Amerika Serikat, India, Cina, dan Korea Utara. Dalam pembicaraan itu jenderal yang ia kenal asik berbicara dengan perwakilan negara tadi tetapi Indonesia katanya tidak diajak bicara. Luhut pun jengkel.
> 
> “Kita enggak dianggap," kata Luhut.
> 
> "Dalam hati saya sialan ini orang. Kalau saya bilang sama dia, eh jenderal, saya bilang jenderal saya juga lulusan sekolah di Amerika. You know what? Kami negara itu punya semua," imbuhnya.
> 
> Luhut pun sempat menyatakan kalau masalah atau kekacauan di dunia ini disebabkan oleh negara-negara yang memiliki senjata nuklir. Hal itu ia sempat ia utarakan melalui pertanyaan pada forum di Davos. Ia pun menjawab sendiri pertanyaannya itu dengan berkata, “fifty-fifty (50-50) persen negara yang punya nuclear power yang bikin ribut.”
> 
> Luhut juga mengaku sempat berceloteh kepada perwakilan negara yang ia temui, bahwa Indonesia ingin memiliki senjata nuklir. Namun, menurut Luhut negara-negara yang mendengarnya segera melarang dengan meminta Indonesia mengurungkan niatnya itu. Meski begitu, Luhut mengaku keingingannya tak berubah.
> 
> “Tapi saya bilang timbang-timbang boleh juga punya nuclear power biar enggak kalian aja yang ribut-ribut,” ucap Luhut.


For propulsion technology and electricity generation ? Im 200% will support that .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

I understand what you feel Mr. General.

Tapi senjata nuklir untuk sekarang masih halu.


----------



## Ruhnama

Better have nuclear for power plant. Itu thorium wujudin aja gitu kan bagus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Indonesia called off Su-35 negotiation with Russia: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/02/05/indonesia-called-off-su-35-negotiation-with-russia/


----------



## NEKONEKO

Kansel said:


> *Purnawirawan TNI AU: Jangan Terlalu Berharap dengan Su-35*
> 11 hours ago Ery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jet tempur Sukhoi Su-35 Angkatan Udara Rusia. Sumber gambar: twitter/ @smmsyria
> 
> 
> IndoAviation – Seorang purnawirawan TNI Angkatan Udara berpendapat bahwa jangan terlalu besar memberi harapan terhadap jet tempur Sukhoi Su-35 _Flanker E_. Ada empat alasan yang dikemukakan Marsdya TNI (Purn) Eris Heriyanto terkait pendapatnya tersebut.
> 
> Alasan pertama, alumni Akademi Angkatan Udara tahun 1976 ini mengatakan bahwa platform Su-35 merupakan pengembangan dari jenis sebelumnya, yakni Su-27 _Flanker._ Seperti diketahui, Su-27 merupakan jet tempur generasi ke-4, sementara Su-35 generasi 4++. Akan terkesan tanggung bila Indonesia mengakuisisi Su-35, karena jet tempur generasi ke-5 dengan kemampuan siluman telah hadir.
> 
> “Kemampuan platform ini (Su-35) bagus dikecepatan rendah dan stabilitasnya,” imbuh Panglima Komando Pertahanan Udara Nasional periode 2006-2007 ini kepada _IndoAviation_ beberapa waktu lalu.
> 
> Merujuk pada sejarah bangsa ini, kekuatan udara Indonesia pernah disegani dunia internasional. Bagaimana tidak, pada tahun-tahun awal kemerdekaan Angkatan Udara Indonesia pernah disokong sejumlah pesawat paling canggih di masanya.
> 
> Pesawat-pesawat itu antara lain adalah pembom strategis Tupolev Tu-16 _Badger_; pesawat intai OV-10 _Bronco_ dan P-51 _Mustang_; pesawat tempur F86F _Sabre_, MiG-15 _Fagot_, dan MiG-17 _Fresco_, MiG-19 _Farmer_, dan MiG-21 _Fishbed_.
> 
> Meskipun pada saat itu perekonomian belum sangat kuat, ditambah lagi stabilitas politik hingga keamanan rutin dipecahkan Belanda dan pemberontak lokal, tapi Indonesia masih mampu mengakuisisi deretan pesawat legendaris tersebut.
> 
> Walaupun kondisi perekonomian Indonesia saat ini mengalami degradasi ketimbang sejumlah negara tetangga di kawasan Asia Tenggara, mungkin pemerintah perlu mempertimbangkan kembali untuk memperkuat TNI AU dengan generasi pesawat yang superior pada era sekarang seperti jet tempur generasi ke-5 yang berkemampuan siluman dan memiliki radar aktif.
> 
> Alasan kedua, dari segi avionik _Flanker E_ hanya didukung radar pasif PESA (_passive electronically scanned array_). Padahal jet tempur sekelasnya seperti Saab JAS 39E/F _Gripen_, Dassault _Rafale_, dan Eurofighter _Typhoon_ telah dilengkapi radar aktif AESA (_active electronically scanned array_).
> 
> “Avionik memegang peranan yang sangat penting bagi pesawat tempur, khususnya radar. Radar yang ada di Su-35 bukan EASA radar, namun pasif _scanned array_ (PESA) yang mana akurasinya jauh dari EASA radar,” jelasnya.
> 
> Mantan pilot penempur F-16 _Fighting Falcon_ dan F-5 _Tiger II_ TNI AU dengan _callsign_ “_Mustang_” ini menerangkan, pada pertempuran udara modern, siapa yang mendeteksi lebih dulu dialah yang memperoleh kesempatan memenangkan pertempuran lebih besar.
> 
> Alasan ketiga, pria yang masih aktif menjadi anggota Tim Pelaksana Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan (KKIP) ini menjelaskan bahwa bentuk Su-35 lebih besar dari pesawat tempur sekelasnya, sehingga akan mudah terdeteksi pesawat lawan.
> 
> Terakhir, mantan Sekretaris Jenderal Kementerian Pertahanan ini menilai dukungan logistik pesawat buatan Rusia tersebut sangat mahal.
> 
> “Selain itu, kelemahan pesawat Rusia adalah _logistic support_ yang sangat mahal (_life cycle cost_). Dengan pertimbangan-pertimbangan ini, kita tidak bisa menaruh kepercayaan terhadap Su-35. Masih jauh dibandingkan dengan kemampuan pesawat F-35 yang dimiliki tetangga-tetangga kita,” tandasnya.
> 
> Sebagai informasi, Sukhoi Su-35 _Flanker-E_ atau _Super Flanker_ merupakan pesawat jet tempur multiperan kelas berat buatan Rusia yang memiliki jangkauan lebih luas dari Su-27. Su-35 dikembangkan dari Su-27, dan awalnya diberi nama Su-27M. Pesawat ini dikembangkan untuk menandingi F-15 _Eagle_ dan F-16.
> 
> Karena kesamaan fitur dan komponen yang dikandungnya, Su-35 dianggap sebagai sepupu dekat Sukhoi Su-30MKI, sebuah varian Su-30 yang diproduksi untuk India. Pesawat Su-35 perdana kemudian dikembangkan lagi menjadi Su-35BM, yang memasuki deretan produksi sebagai Su-35S untuk AU Rusia.
> 
> https://indoaviation.asia/purnawirawan-tni-au-jangan-terlalu-berharap-dengan-su-35/





polanski said:


> Indonesia called off Su-35 negotiation with Russia: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/02/05/indonesia-called-off-su-35-negotiation-with-russia/


Nope, that's just an opinion from an ex air force personnel.
Although he is member of KKIP his opinion doesn't reflect Indonesian government position regarding the SU35 purchase.



NEKONEKO said:


>


MoD still want to buy 11 SU35.

If we can get TOT to locally build the snecma engine in Indonesia then I am down with it, dump the F16 + SU35 and welcome Rafale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

Its gonna long wayyyyyyyy lads


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nuclear Power is a yes yes for me, and for Nuclear Weapon...No and Yes. It's always nice to have options, and also Nuclear Warheads are relatively easy to make once you know how to do it, but we need to first lobby the UNSC Permanent Members and acquire the necessary technology.

But seriously guys, when even Israel and Pakistan may have Nuclear Weapon, which gave them huge boost to deterrence, why can't we? it could helps us stay neutral and uphold "perdamaian dunia" by having more power leverage. Some of you guys always sees us as a "small country", "forever unworthy to have big guys' toys", we arent lol, we're big and getting bigger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

Chestnut said:


> It's either them or the Chinese. And quite honestly I'd rather go with a country that doesn't subsidize their companies so that they can unfairly compete in the global market.


Or neither. We just continue our own thing like we do currently.



Indos said:


> Look like it is cruise missile design that was tested by BPPT on wind tunnel and posted on instagram sometime ago that was later erased. The dimension is small but fit with turbojet engine that is currently being developed by one of our state own university.


Imagine if we research PDE or RDE engine as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Trump chance to be re elected being higher after today speeches, Trump reign actually means less war initiated by US, the more behaved iran, North Korea, the more fairer trade chance with US after snubbing China (in which all of us know Indonesia doesnt stand a chance to compete against China backing of their export commodities), more growth for US economy and all in all Trump is not kind of hypocrite to obstruct Indonesia US arms deals and relatively neutral against our internal policy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Polri ready to order new support vessels from PT PAL


----------



## Ruhnama

HellFireIndo said:


> Nuclear Power is a yes yes for me, and for Nuclear Weapon...No and Yes. It's always nice to have options, and also Nuclear Warheads are relatively easy to make once you know how to do it, but we need to first lobby the UNSC Permanent Members and acquire the necessary technology.
> 
> But seriously guys, when even Israel and Pakistan may have Nuclear Weapon, which gave them huge boost to deterrence, why can't we? it could helps us stay neutral and uphold "perdamaian dunia" by having more power leverage. Some of you guys always sees us as a "small country", "forever unworthy to have big guys' toys", we arent lol, we're big and getting bigger.



https://m.cnnindonesia.com/internas...-iran-berminat-bantu-indonesia-bangun-nuklir#

I like if Indonesia considered as nuclear latency country like japan, australia etc. Btw if we had nuke weapon it is like "jilat ludah sndiri" we have nuclear weapon free zone. If we break it likely other SEA country will look us suspicious

Maybe dirty bomb anyone

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dirty_bomb
It is not WMD


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Polri ready to order new support vessels from PT PAL


What's this "support vessels" to be exact?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Maybe this kind of ship, to transport personnel and vehicle. 




https://www.kkip.go.id/project/kapal-angkut-polisi-perairan/
They are not only operating patrol ship.


----------



## Ruhnama

Iseng search Indonesian Nuclear weapon but i found fact that bangladesh has nuclear reactor
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rooppur_Nuclear_Power_Plant

Sedikit iri ya wkkwkwk


----------



## MacanJawa

No nuclear arms, better use conventional force but modern and integrated, kenek sanksi ekonomi kukut

SAM aja gk punya mau punya senjata nuklir wkwkwk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> https://m.cnnindonesia.com/internas...-iran-berminat-bantu-indonesia-bangun-nuklir#
> 
> I like if Indonesia considered as nuclear latency country like japan, australia etc. Btw if we had nuke weapon it is like "jilat ludah sndiri" we have nuclear weapon free zone. If we break it likely other SEA country will look us suspicious
> 
> Maybe dirty bomb anyone
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dirty_bomb
> It is not WMD


Stop dreaming on us having Nuclear weapon it's far more realistic for govt to create EMP, much more effective but less lethality.


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Stop dreaming on us having Nuclear weapon it's far more realistic for govt to create EMP, much more effective but less lethality.


the only achievable Huge area of effect EMP blast is simply by setting off nuke in Near Space Altitude .


----------



## NEKONEKO

Well the Sunda Empire claim they have nuke, they control UN, pentagon and NATO.
Barisan Halu.



MacanJawa said:


> No nuclear arms, better use conventional force but modern and integrated, kenek sanksi ekonomi kukut
> 
> SAM aja gk punya mau punya senjata nuklir wkwkwk


Ngimpi boleh aja asal ga ngganggu orang lain, Luhut aja juga ngimpi Indonesia punya nuklir kok. Lol


----------



## Raduga

*Drone Elang Hitam BPPT Ditargetkan Patroli di Natuna Tahun Depan*
Reporter:
*Moh Khory Alfarizi*
Editor:
*Erwin Prima*
Rabu, 5 Februari 2020 15:25 Wib


​_Purwarupa PUNA MALE Elang Hitam (EH-1) yang dikembangkan BPPT saat dipamerkan di Kementerian Pertahanan, Kamis 23 Januari 2020. Drone tempur ini diklaim bisa terbang 30 jam nonstop. FOTO/DOK BPPT_

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT) menargetkan pesawat nirawak atau drone PUNA MALE Elang Hitam akan berpatroli di Natuna, Kepulauan Riau, pada tahun 2021.

Kepala BPPT Hammam Riza mengatakan, rencana percepatan drone itu sudah dipaparkan dalam rapat dengar pendapat dengan Komisi VII DPR pada Senin, 3 Februari 2020.

Menurut Hammam, pembangunan Elang Hitam sebagai pesawat nirawak dengan kemampuan kombatan akan segera diakselerasi. “Paparan terkait penguasaan teknologi drone tersebut juga saya sampaikan selanjutnya kepada Menristek/BRIN pada agenda rapat kerja,” ujarnya, dalam keterangan tertulis, Rabu, 5 Februari 2020.

Elang Hitam PUNA MALE merupakan kerja keroyokan BPPT, PT Dirgantara Indonesia, PT LEN Industri, Lapan, Institut Teknologi Bandung, TNI Angkatan Udara, serta Kementerian Pertahanan. Sosok drone Elang Hitam itu pertama kali dikeluarkan dari hanggar di kompleks PT Dirgantara Indonesia di Bandung, 30 Desember 2019.

Pekan lalu, kata Hammam, prototype PUNA Elang Hitam (EH-1), juga ditampilkan dalam Pameran Industri Pertahanan yang digelar oleh Kementerian Pertahanan. "Saat itu Presiden Jokowi bersama Menko Polhukam, Menteri Pertahanan, Kepala KSP, juga melihat langsung drone Elang Hitam buatan anak bangsa itu," ujarnya.

Drone itu dikembangkan sejak 2015 menjadi pesawat udara nirawak jenis medium altitude long endurance (PUNA MALE). Serangkaian uji dan pengembangan dijadwalkan dijalani Elang Hitam mulai tahun ini, dan ditargetkan mengantongi sertifikasi produk militer pada 2023.

"Namun, kalau ada percepatan, kita harapkan bisa tahun depan, sehingga bisa segera beroperasi, guna menjaga kedaulatan wilayah tanah air, seperti di langit Natuna, dan kawasan T3 (terluar, terdepan, tertinggal) lainnya,” tutur Hammam.

Hammam berharap, percepatan pembangunan drone Elang Hitam dapat segera terwujud. “BPPT bersama Konsorsium PUNA MALE Kombatan, siap melakukan akselerasi," tambah dia.

Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara Indonesia Elfien Goentoro mengatakan, untuk menjalani misi pertempuran, drone tempur itu juga akan dipersenjatai rudal. “Bareng-bareng kita punya program rudal nasional. Program roket itulah yang akan kami gabung, kami integrasikan,” kata dia, 30 Desember 2019 lalu.

Elfien mengatakan, PUNA MALE itu ditargetkan bisa menyamai drone CH-4 produksi Cina yang belum lama dimiliki oleh TNI Angkatan Udara. “Minimal harus sama, kalau bisa lebih,” kata dia.

Kendati masih harus mengembangkan Weapon System drone tempur tersebut, PT DI berencana mencoba menggunakan produk rudalnya untuk drone tempur ini. Rencananya PUNA MALE akan diintegrasikan dengan roket FFAR (Folding Fin Aerial Rocket) kaliber 70 milimeter produksi PT DI yang saat ini juga digendong pesawat tempur F-16 milik TNI AU.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
what missile should our Drone carry ?

Hellfire ? nah they were too complicated especially to allow US tech to integrate with our sista
SPIKE ? this one can be a good choice , but i think it's also hard to procure , unless Rafael have their own 3rd party child company like Elbit with their Ares .
Brimstone ? this could be the most perfect from the two missile mentioned above , Thales could help us to integrate it .


----------



## Jatosint

Ruhnama said:


> Iseng search Indonesian Nuclear weapon but i found fact that bangladesh has nuclear reactor
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rooppur_Nuclear_Power_Plant
> 
> Sedikit iri ya wkkwkwk



Kita juga punya tiga reaktor nuklir sih walau skalanya masih kecil dan hanya untuk riset
https://bandung.kompas.com/read/201...nuklir-yang-belum-dimanfaatkan-secara-optimal


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> *Drone Elang Hitam BPPT Ditargetkan Patroli di Natuna Tahun Depan*
> Reporter:
> *Moh Khory Alfarizi*
> Editor:
> *Erwin Prima*
> Rabu, 5 Februari 2020 15:25 Wib
> 
> 
> ​_Purwarupa PUNA MALE Elang Hitam (EH-1) yang dikembangkan BPPT saat dipamerkan di Kementerian Pertahanan, Kamis 23 Januari 2020. Drone tempur ini diklaim bisa terbang 30 jam nonstop. FOTO/DOK BPPT_
> 
> TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT) menargetkan pesawat nirawak atau drone PUNA MALE Elang Hitam akan berpatroli di Natuna, Kepulauan Riau, pada tahun 2021.
> 
> Kepala BPPT Hammam Riza mengatakan, rencana percepatan drone itu sudah dipaparkan dalam rapat dengar pendapat dengan Komisi VII DPR pada Senin, 3 Februari 2020.
> 
> Menurut Hammam, pembangunan Elang Hitam sebagai pesawat nirawak dengan kemampuan kombatan akan segera diakselerasi. “Paparan terkait penguasaan teknologi drone tersebut juga saya sampaikan selanjutnya kepada Menristek/BRIN pada agenda rapat kerja,” ujarnya, dalam keterangan tertulis, Rabu, 5 Februari 2020.
> 
> Elang Hitam PUNA MALE merupakan kerja keroyokan BPPT, PT Dirgantara Indonesia, PT LEN Industri, Lapan, Institut Teknologi Bandung, TNI Angkatan Udara, serta Kementerian Pertahanan. Sosok drone Elang Hitam itu pertama kali dikeluarkan dari hanggar di kompleks PT Dirgantara Indonesia di Bandung, 30 Desember 2019.
> 
> Pekan lalu, kata Hammam, prototype PUNA Elang Hitam (EH-1), juga ditampilkan dalam Pameran Industri Pertahanan yang digelar oleh Kementerian Pertahanan. "Saat itu Presiden Jokowi bersama Menko Polhukam, Menteri Pertahanan, Kepala KSP, juga melihat langsung drone Elang Hitam buatan anak bangsa itu," ujarnya.
> 
> Drone itu dikembangkan sejak 2015 menjadi pesawat udara nirawak jenis medium altitude long endurance (PUNA MALE). Serangkaian uji dan pengembangan dijadwalkan dijalani Elang Hitam mulai tahun ini, dan ditargetkan mengantongi sertifikasi produk militer pada 2023.
> 
> "Namun, kalau ada percepatan, kita harapkan bisa tahun depan, sehingga bisa segera beroperasi, guna menjaga kedaulatan wilayah tanah air, seperti di langit Natuna, dan kawasan T3 (terluar, terdepan, tertinggal) lainnya,” tutur Hammam.
> 
> Hammam berharap, percepatan pembangunan drone Elang Hitam dapat segera terwujud. “BPPT bersama Konsorsium PUNA MALE Kombatan, siap melakukan akselerasi," tambah dia.
> 
> Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara Indonesia Elfien Goentoro mengatakan, untuk menjalani misi pertempuran, drone tempur itu juga akan dipersenjatai rudal. “Bareng-bareng kita punya program rudal nasional. Program roket itulah yang akan kami gabung, kami integrasikan,” kata dia, 30 Desember 2019 lalu.
> 
> Elfien mengatakan, PUNA MALE itu ditargetkan bisa menyamai drone CH-4 produksi Cina yang belum lama dimiliki oleh TNI Angkatan Udara. “Minimal harus sama, kalau bisa lebih,” kata dia.
> 
> Kendati masih harus mengembangkan Weapon System drone tempur tersebut, PT DI berencana mencoba menggunakan produk rudalnya untuk drone tempur ini. Rencananya PUNA MALE akan diintegrasikan dengan roket FFAR (Folding Fin Aerial Rocket) kaliber 70 milimeter produksi PT DI yang saat ini juga digendong pesawat tempur F-16 milik TNI AU.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> what missile should our Drone carry ?
> 
> Hellfire ? nah they were too complicated especially to allow US tech to integrate with our sista
> SPIKE ? this one can be a good choice , but i think it's also hard to procure , unless Rafael have their own 3rd party child company like Elbit with their Ares .
> Brimstone ? this could be the most perfect from the two missile mentioned above , Thales could help us to integrate it .


That's unusually quick from prototype to production model.


----------



## Ruhnama

Jatosint said:


> Kita juga punya tiga reaktor nuklir sih walau skalanya masih kecil dan hanya untuk riset
> https://bandung.kompas.com/read/201...nuklir-yang-belum-dimanfaatkan-secara-optimal


Mrk malahan dh bikin reaktor operasional PLTN. If 2023 finish, bangladesh have nuclear energy.

Bangladesh get help from India and fuel came from russia. Likely ppl in bangladesh accept nuclear energy while in here some people that "demi rakjat ketjil" "sjw lingkoengan" dsb always said "merusak alam" meanwhile coal steam power plant also produce radioactive from coal burning.

Another power plant that more eco friendly like geothermal also they rejected. Because "meroesak alam"
If we use hydropower they resisted because "penggoesoeran utk buat wadoek" etc
(Mgkn pas dikasih pembangkit angin atau matahari yg bakalan mahal bsk pd treak2)

Mgkn kita akan ttp dgn batubara...


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> Mgkn kita akan ttp dgn batubara...


Have u seen the Thorium news yet? 

Also, here take a look
https://www.world-nuclear.org/information-library/country-profiles/countries-g-n/indonesia.aspx


----------



## NEKONEKO

I expect our diesel powered power plant will use B100 in the future.


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> *Drone Elang Hitam BPPT Ditargetkan Patroli di Natuna Tahun Depan*
> Reporter:
> *Moh Khory Alfarizi*
> Editor:
> *Erwin Prima*
> Rabu, 5 Februari 2020 15:25 Wib
> 
> 
> ​_Purwarupa PUNA MALE Elang Hitam (EH-1) yang dikembangkan BPPT saat dipamerkan di Kementerian Pertahanan, Kamis 23 Januari 2020. Drone tempur ini diklaim bisa terbang 30 jam nonstop. FOTO/DOK BPPT_
> 
> TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT) menargetkan pesawat nirawak atau drone PUNA MALE Elang Hitam akan berpatroli di Natuna, Kepulauan Riau, pada tahun 2021.
> 
> Kepala BPPT Hammam Riza mengatakan, rencana percepatan drone itu sudah dipaparkan dalam rapat dengar pendapat dengan Komisi VII DPR pada Senin, 3 Februari 2020.
> 
> Menurut Hammam, pembangunan Elang Hitam sebagai pesawat nirawak dengan kemampuan kombatan akan segera diakselerasi. “Paparan terkait penguasaan teknologi drone tersebut juga saya sampaikan selanjutnya kepada Menristek/BRIN pada agenda rapat kerja,” ujarnya, dalam keterangan tertulis, Rabu, 5 Februari 2020.
> 
> Elang Hitam PUNA MALE merupakan kerja keroyokan BPPT, PT Dirgantara Indonesia, PT LEN Industri, Lapan, Institut Teknologi Bandung, TNI Angkatan Udara, serta Kementerian Pertahanan. Sosok drone Elang Hitam itu pertama kali dikeluarkan dari hanggar di kompleks PT Dirgantara Indonesia di Bandung, 30 Desember 2019.
> 
> Pekan lalu, kata Hammam, prototype PUNA Elang Hitam (EH-1), juga ditampilkan dalam Pameran Industri Pertahanan yang digelar oleh Kementerian Pertahanan. "Saat itu Presiden Jokowi bersama Menko Polhukam, Menteri Pertahanan, Kepala KSP, juga melihat langsung drone Elang Hitam buatan anak bangsa itu," ujarnya.
> 
> Drone itu dikembangkan sejak 2015 menjadi pesawat udara nirawak jenis medium altitude long endurance (PUNA MALE). Serangkaian uji dan pengembangan dijadwalkan dijalani Elang Hitam mulai tahun ini, dan ditargetkan mengantongi sertifikasi produk militer pada 2023.
> 
> "Namun, kalau ada percepatan, kita harapkan bisa tahun depan, sehingga bisa segera beroperasi, guna menjaga kedaulatan wilayah tanah air, seperti di langit Natuna, dan kawasan T3 (terluar, terdepan, tertinggal) lainnya,” tutur Hammam.
> 
> Hammam berharap, percepatan pembangunan drone Elang Hitam dapat segera terwujud. “BPPT bersama Konsorsium PUNA MALE Kombatan, siap melakukan akselerasi," tambah dia.
> 
> Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara Indonesia Elfien Goentoro mengatakan, untuk menjalani misi pertempuran, drone tempur itu juga akan dipersenjatai rudal. “Bareng-bareng kita punya program rudal nasional. Program roket itulah yang akan kami gabung, kami integrasikan,” kata dia, 30 Desember 2019 lalu.
> 
> Elfien mengatakan, PUNA MALE itu ditargetkan bisa menyamai drone CH-4 produksi Cina yang belum lama dimiliki oleh TNI Angkatan Udara. “Minimal harus sama, kalau bisa lebih,” kata dia.
> 
> Kendati masih harus mengembangkan Weapon System drone tempur tersebut, PT DI berencana mencoba menggunakan produk rudalnya untuk drone tempur ini. Rencananya PUNA MALE akan diintegrasikan dengan roket FFAR (Folding Fin Aerial Rocket) kaliber 70 milimeter produksi PT DI yang saat ini juga digendong pesawat tempur F-16 milik TNI AU.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> what missile should our Drone carry ?
> 
> Hellfire ? nah they were too complicated especially to allow US tech to integrate with our sista
> SPIKE ? this one can be a good choice , but i think it's also hard to procure , unless Rafael have their own 3rd party child company like Elbit with their Ares .
> Brimstone ? this could be the most perfect from the two missile mentioned above , Thales could help us to integrate it .



Turkish made Cirit and Umtas ATGM is actually possible for the acquisition

*Wamenhan Hadiri DefExpo 2020 di India*
Rabu, 5 Februari 2020

Lucknow




, 5 Februari 2020 – Wakil Menteri Pertahanan (Wamenhan) Sakti Wahyu Trenggono menghadiri salah satu pameran industri pertahanan terbesar di dunia, DefExpo 2020 di Lucknow, India pada Rabu (5/2).

Wamenhan menghadiri pameran yang telah sebelas kali dilaksanakan oleh Kementrian Pertahanan India itu bersama Dirjen Renhan Kemhan Marsda TNI Dody Trisunu, Kabaranahan Mayjen TNI Budi Prijono, Dirtekindhan Laksma TNI Sriyanto, dan sejumlah asisten khusus Wamenhan.

Wamenhan Trenggono bergabung bersama 35 menteri pertahanan dari berbagai negara atau pejabat setingkatnya kala Perdana Menteri India Narendra Modi membuka pameran yang diikuti sekitar seribu perusahaan, dimana 165 perusahaan diantaranya dari luar India.

“Sangat strategis mengikuti kegiatan seperti DefExpo 2020 ini. Pertama, kita bisa melihat perkembangan terbaru dari industri pertahanan global. Kedua, melakukan diplomasi pertahanan dengan sejumlah negara yang potensi diajak kerjasama. Ketiga, mempromosikan industri pertahanan lokal ke global,” papar Wamenhan Trenggono disela-sela kunjungan selama pameran tersebut.

Pada



kesempatan itu Wamenhan juga mengaku mendapatkan ilmu banyak tentang bagaimana cara India merealisasikan ambisinya menjadi salah satu pusat manufaktur pertahanan internasional dengan mengajak perusahaan-perusahaan pertahanan dunia berinvestasi di negaranya.

“Lucknow ini ibukota dari Uttar Pradesh yang merupakan negara bagian India terbesar dari segi populasi dan berhasil menjadi kawasan industri pertahanan. Kuncinya harus ada kepastian order dari Kementrian Pertahanan dan Kementrian/Lembaga Pemerintah yang lain, untuk memandirikan industri pertahanan nasional ke tingkat global,” tutupnya.

https://www.kemhan.go.id/2020/02/05/wamenhan-hadiri-defexpo-2020-di-india.html


----------



## umigami

*Dubes Rusia: Beli Jet Su-35 Tak seperti Anda Belanja di Pasar*
It seems they start to come up in the media more huh..


----------



## Kansel

Obviously we need this plane for both navy and Airforce
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...sion-with-new-missiles-mines-bombs-and-decoys


----------



## GraveDigger388

Here's to hoping for us to have Nuclear Powerplant, and more hydro powerplant. 

But most importantly, for our people to get better educated about these methods of cleaner energy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

I hope gov will use clean renewable energy like solar,hydro power and wind. Dont like nuclear is too dangerous and we stand in ring of fire earthquake will be a problem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

MacanJawa said:


> I hope gov will use clean renewable energy like solar,hydro power and wind. Dont like nuclear is too dangerous and we stand in ring of fire earthquake will be a problem


the proposed MSR/LFTR are going to use barge or bulk carrier based which going to be stationed on the java northern shoreline , earthquake wont do much damage on something floating in water , and the fault line are on the other side of the island (southern shoreline are more prone to tsunami and quake rather than the northern one"Java Sea")

Solar power is actually a very little piece of output energy from the "Nuclear Power" , the Sun itself is a giant nuclear reactor .

indonesia need to progress into the atomic Era , or else we will be stuck with power shortage , high cost in automated industry and so on .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Required

MacanJawa said:


> I hope gov will use clean renewable energy like solar,hydro power and wind. Dont like nuclear is too dangerous and we stand in ring of fire earthquake will be a problem


No, Nuclear is clean energy and safe. Japan, China, and America are also Nuclear powerplant country in the ring of fire.

Solar and wind energy is intermittent and Power storage in large number is not yet possible. The only feasible power plant for large scale like city is Hydro or Geothermal. But it can't cover all the Need on energy. We need Nuclear power plant to end our coal Era.


----------



## GraveDigger388

MacanJawa said:


> I hope gov will use clean renewable energy like solar,hydro power and wind. Dont like nuclear is too dangerous and we stand in ring of fire earthquake will be a problem


Thorium reactor, my dude.

Supposedly, it can be activated/deactivated on demand. So less chance of risk in case of catasthrophic events.


----------



## Raduga

anyone got "inside" news with the current Rapim ?


----------



## Nike

There is propose for no barter scheme anymore


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> There is propose for no barter scheme anymore


this should go on , its one of the scapegoat of the prolonged procurement progress .


----------



## Nike

Btw, there is more and more talk to create helicopter production division in PT DI or even to made new branch company so they can focusing only to produce helicopter units and conducting MRO and spare parts production for helicopters. This will be talked more after the completion of new assembly plan for N219 and so on.


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> There is propose for no barter scheme anymore


What's that mean?
Is there any procurement using barter scheme?
What's going to happen with on going procurement that using said scheme?


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Have u seen the Thorium news yet?
> 
> Also, here take a look
> https://www.world-nuclear.org/information-library/country-profiles/countries-g-n/indonesia.aspx


Iya dh sering dbahas dsini sampe balitbang kemenhan ada slide thorium buat kapal.

Di link yg agan kasih, seriously reactor in serpong? (Bukan serpong sih itumah tapi setu wkwkk). Serpong now is very populated right now have higher risk i think.


----------



## Being-Art

MacanJawa said:


> I hope gov will use clean renewable energy like solar,hydro power and wind. Dont like nuclear is too dangerous and we stand in ring of fire earthquake will be a problem


Nope, Nuclear Power Plant better if placed on Borneo Island, because far from the epicenter. And plus Central and West Kalimantan has much Thorium and Uranium reserves


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Being-Art said:


> Nope, Nuclear Power Plant better if placed on Borneo Island, because far from the epicenter. And plus Central and West Kalimantan has much Thorium and Uranium reserves




But likely, Sjw lingkoengan will run amok 
"Kalimantan jungle is world heart !!!"



Nike said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Jadi inget mi 35 ketiup angin bbrp bulan yg lalu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Being-Art

Ruhnama said:


> But likely, Sjw lingkoengan will run amok
> "Kalimantan jungle is world heart !!!"
> 
> 
> Jadi inget mi 35 ketiup angin bbrp bulan yg lalu


No, the biggest enemy in Kalimantan's jungle is actually illegal clearing land for oil palm rather than nuclear power plants [emoji23][emoji23]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

*Elbit Systems awarded contract to equip Korean KF-X fighter with TF/TA systems*
February 2020 news defense aviation aerospace air force industry
POSTED ON THURSDAY, 06 FEBRUARY 2020 13:42​Elbit Systems announced today that it was awarded a $43 million contract from Hanwha Systems Co. to equip the* Next Generation Korean fighter jets* in development, with embedded Terrain Following-Terrain Avoidance (TF/TA) systems. The contract will be performed over a six-year period.






*KF-X mock-up showcased at ADEX 2019 (Picture source: Chen Chuanren)*​Embedding Elbit Systems’ TF/TA solution enables fighter jets to fly and maneuver safely at low-altitudes, in zero visibility and harsh weather conditions (Instrument Meteorological Conditions), thereby enhancing their capability to operate undetected in hostile territory. Interfacing with the autopilot system, the TF/TA system to be supplied fuses data from a range of onboard sensors and a digital terrain elevation data base, together with flight performance characteristics, enabling the aircraft to maintain optimal altitude throughout the mission.

Yoram Shmuely, Executive Vice President and General Manager of Elbit Systems Aerospace Division, said: “We are proud to be in a position to increase the capabilities of Air Forces through joint development with Hanwha Systems Co. Ltd.“.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

if the KF-X / IF-X managed to push on , we should be thankful that Elbit is the one who handled the avionics , our KF-X could even probably be almost on par with the F-35 , Elbit is also the one who handled the customization project for the israeli F-35 (The Israeli are dissapointed with the F-35 mission system and avionics so they manage to implement their own made into the f-35 and the result speak for themselves , their own customized F-35 could wreak havoc in the middle east arena) , if trump also manage to realize its two state solution (or maybe the UN), we could probably start to do some diplomatic relations with israeli after the long swear oath to not recognize israel until the palestinian got its own independence .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*Turkish-Indonesian-made battle tank attracts more buyers*

_

_
_ 




 




 




 




_
_ 

*DAILY SABAH WITH AA,* ISTANBUL
Feb 06, 2020






KAPLAN MT is the first tank that the Turkish defense industry has exported. (AA Photo)
The mass production of KAPLAN MT Modern Medium Weight Tank, the product of a joint project carried out in Turkey by a leading Ankara-based defense company and an Indonesian defense company, has begun while the producing parties have been conducting new meetings for the export of the vehicle.

The tank-class vehicle was initially developed to meet the Indonesian armed forces' demands for a modern, medium-weight tank and was produced by leading Indonesian armored vehicle manufacturer PT Pindad and Turkey's FNSS Defense Industries Company.

Nail Kurt, general manager and CEO of FNSS, told Anadolu Agency (AA) that FNNS finalized a contract in the last month of 2019 for the mass production of 18 KAPLAN MT tanks, adding that a prototype was set to be delivered at the end of this year, while the rest of the vehicles are planned to be delivered in 2021.

"We expect additional orders within this year and in 2021 within the scope of budgeted works," he added.

Kurt stated that the vehicle is lighter than the main battle tank but the impact power is almost equivalent to that, which enables it to operate with infantrymen easily, adding that this feature of the tank attracts global customers due to its high profitability in an asymmetrical war environment.

Joint Development KAPLAN MT design architecture consists of advanced ballistic and mine protection with a broad range of firepower, ranging from support of infantry to anti-armor.

This vehicle was not only developed for Indonesia but to meet the needs of both Turkey and allied countries, he said.

*Exports to other countries on the table*

Saying that the project includes the transfer of technology, Kurt noted that FNSS provided a license to the Indonesian company under the scope of the project, enabling the South Asian country to carry out contracts for the export of the vehicle.

Kurt noted that the producing parties are currently in contact with two other countries for the purchase of the tank.

The KAPLAN MT is powered by a power pack located at the rear of the vehicle, which delivers a power-to-weight ratio of about 20 HP/ton. The engine transfers this power to the driving system, which has a six-wheel, anti-shock suspension system with double-pinned tracks mounted on torsion bars.

The tank-class vehicle brings together state-of-the-art modern technology platforms with superior firepower, supported by battlefield management systems and laser warning systems, providing tactical support to the commander.

Firepower is provided by a CMI Cockerill 3105 turret, integrated with a high-pressure 105-millimeter Cockerill gun and an advanced autoloader. Thanks to this turret, the KAPLAN MT has high firepower despite its relatively low weight.

The vehicle, which has an ultimate mine and ballistic protection for its class, rapidly responds to threats in the field and offers adequate firepower over a short period of time which, in turn, ensures superior survivability and mobility on the battlefield.

https://www.dailysabah.com/defense/...onesian-made-battle-tank-attracts-more-buyers_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lasa-X

Raduga said:


> *Elbit Systems awarded contract to equip Korean KF-X fighter with TF/TA systems*
> February 2020 news defense aviation aerospace air force industry
> POSTED ON THURSDAY, 06 FEBRUARY 2020 13:42​Elbit Systems announced today that it was awarded a $43 million contract from Hanwha Systems Co. to equip the* Next Generation Korean fighter jets* in development, with embedded Terrain Following-Terrain Avoidance (TF/TA) systems. The contract will be performed over a six-year period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KF-X mock-up showcased at ADEX 2019 (Picture source: Chen Chuanren)*​Embedding Elbit Systems’ TF/TA solution enables fighter jets to fly and maneuver safely at low-altitudes, in zero visibility and harsh weather conditions (Instrument Meteorological Conditions), thereby enhancing their capability to operate undetected in hostile territory. Interfacing with the autopilot system, the TF/TA system to be supplied fuses data from a range of onboard sensors and a digital terrain elevation data base, together with flight performance characteristics, enabling the aircraft to maintain optimal altitude throughout the mission.
> 
> Yoram Shmuely, Executive Vice President and General Manager of Elbit Systems Aerospace Division, said: “We are proud to be in a position to increase the capabilities of Air Forces through joint development with Hanwha Systems Co. Ltd.“.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> if the KF-X / IF-X managed to push on , we should be thankful that Elbit is the one who handled the avionics , our KF-X could even probably be almost on par with the F-35 , Elbit is also the one who handled the customization project for the israeli F-35 (The Israeli are dissapointed with the F-35 mission system and avionics so they manage to implement their own made into the f-35 and the result speak for themselves , their own customized F-35 could wreak havoc in the middle east arena) , if trump also manage to realize its two state solution (or maybe the UN), we could probably start to do some diplomatic relations with israeli after the long swear oath to not recognize israel until the palestinian got its own independence .


Well KFX is still moving forward. IFX, I'm not sure. Not if RI side keeps delay for payment.


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Ruhnama

I just want to discuss with you all, first i get this from Quora (i am a quoran) so someone write about Indonesian impossible to have carrier or offensive weapon because our UU no 34 tahun 2004 pasal 7 ayat 1 and ayat 2b he stated like that. Also are our seaport cannot support LHD type? Also LHD ship is offensive weapn that can "terbentur UU"?










Just i didnt see that any regulation TNI prohibited to have aircraft carrier/LHD ! Also are our environment didint support use LHD type ship?

(Likely we didint have aircaft carrier but LGD type still suitable)

Any tought? 

Cmiiw if i wrong.


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> I just want to discuss with you all, first i get this from Quora (i am a quoran) so someone write about Indonesian impossible to have carrier or offensive weapon because our UU no 34 tahun 2004 pasal 7 ayat 1 and ayat 2b he stated like that. Also are our seaport cannot support LHD type? Also LHD ship is offensive weapn that can "terbentur UU"?
> 
> View attachment 603952
> 
> View attachment 603950
> 
> 
> Just i didnt see that any regulation TNI prohibited to have aircraft carrier/LHD ! Also are our environment didint support use LHD type ship?
> 
> (Likely we didint have aircaft carrier but LGD type still suitable)
> 
> Any tought?
> 
> Cmiiw if i wrong.


it's just the matter if our doctrine would be persistent or change in the future .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

SAAB presentation offering indonesian navy with various product (A26 Submarine , Visby class , RBS-15 , and other stuff) , their long scream in advertising now is heard .​

























I Vote RBS as standarized AShM for KCR and new corvette/OPV .





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1403311549833729

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Viet

Kansel said:


> *Turkish-Indonesian-made battle tank attracts more buyers*
> 
> _
> 
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *DAILY SABAH WITH AA,* ISTANBUL
> 
> Feb 06, 2020
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KAPLAN MT is the first tank that the Turkish defense industry has exported. (AA Photo)
> The mass production of KAPLAN MT Modern Medium Weight Tank, the product of a joint project carried out in Turkey by a leading Ankara-based defense company and an Indonesian defense company, has begun while the producing parties have been conducting new meetings for the export of the vehicle.
> 
> The tank-class vehicle was initially developed to meet the Indonesian armed forces' demands for a modern, medium-weight tank and was produced by leading Indonesian armored vehicle manufacturer PT Pindad and Turkey's FNSS Defense Industries Company.
> 
> Nail Kurt, general manager and CEO of FNSS, told Anadolu Agency (AA) that FNNS finalized a contract in the last month of 2019 for the mass production of 18 KAPLAN MT tanks, adding that a prototype was set to be delivered at the end of this year, while the rest of the vehicles are planned to be delivered in 2021.
> 
> "We expect additional orders within this year and in 2021 within the scope of budgeted works," he added.
> 
> Kurt stated that the vehicle is lighter than the main battle tank but the impact power is almost equivalent to that, which enables it to operate with infantrymen easily, adding that this feature of the tank attracts global customers due to its high profitability in an asymmetrical war environment.
> 
> Joint Development KAPLAN MT design architecture consists of advanced ballistic and mine protection with a broad range of firepower, ranging from support of infantry to anti-armor.
> 
> This vehicle was not only developed for Indonesia but to meet the needs of both Turkey and allied countries, he said.
> 
> *Exports to other countries on the table*
> 
> Saying that the project includes the transfer of technology, Kurt noted that FNSS provided a license to the Indonesian company under the scope of the project, enabling the South Asian country to carry out contracts for the export of the vehicle.
> 
> Kurt noted that the producing parties are currently in contact with two other countries for the purchase of the tank.
> 
> The KAPLAN MT is powered by a power pack located at the rear of the vehicle, which delivers a power-to-weight ratio of about 20 HP/ton. The engine transfers this power to the driving system, which has a six-wheel, anti-shock suspension system with double-pinned tracks mounted on torsion bars.
> 
> The tank-class vehicle brings together state-of-the-art modern technology platforms with superior firepower, supported by battlefield management systems and laser warning systems, providing tactical support to the commander.
> 
> Firepower is provided by a CMI Cockerill 3105 turret, integrated with a high-pressure 105-millimeter Cockerill gun and an advanced autoloader. Thanks to this turret, the KAPLAN MT has high firepower despite its relatively low weight.
> 
> The vehicle, which has an ultimate mine and ballistic protection for its class, rapidly responds to threats in the field and offers adequate firepower over a short period of time which, in turn, ensures superior survivability and mobility on the battlefield.
> 
> https://www.dailysabah.com/defense/...onesian-made-battle-tank-attracts-more-buyers_


Looking good. How much $ is expected per tank?


----------



## Lasa-X

Ruhnama said:


> I just want to discuss with you all, first i get this from Quora (i am a quoran) so someone write about Indonesian impossible to have carrier or offensive weapon because our UU no 34 tahun 2004 pasal 7 ayat 1 and ayat 2b he stated like that. Also are our seaport cannot support LHD type? Also LHD ship is offensive weapn that can "terbentur UU"?
> 
> View attachment 603952
> 
> View attachment 603950
> 
> 
> Just i didnt see that any regulation TNI prohibited to have aircraft carrier/LHD ! Also are our environment didint support use LHD type ship?
> 
> (Likely we didint have aircaft carrier but LGD type still suitable)
> 
> Any tought?
> 
> Cmiiw if i wrong.


I have checked those pasal and nothing about prohibiting TNI from having any LHD/carrier if they want to. In other hand, pasal 2b (OMSP) can be used to get LHD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

we already capable to build CB90 copycat albeit with all of downspecs stuff


----------



## Ruhnama

Lasa-X said:


> I have checked those pasal and nothing about prohibiting TNI from having any LHD/carrier if they want to. In other hand, pasal 2b (OMSP) can be used to get LHD.


OMSP use LHD gak terlalu mahal kan? I think LHD is is effective and efficient



Raduga said:


> SAAB presentation offering indonesian navy with various product (A26 Submarine , Visby class , RBS-15 , and other stuff) , their long scream in advertising now is heard .​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Vote RBS as standarized AShM for KCR and new corvette/OPV .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1403311549833729


Imho, RBS 15 diameter is big and likely consume more place. But i prefer swedish neighbor kongsberg nsm. It is smaller also they came with air launched variety likely have better stealth capability and lower RCS.

Liat aja yg mana bisa di ToT heheheh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Ruhnama said:


> I just want to discuss with you all, first i get this from Quora (i am a quoran) so someone write about Indonesian impossible to have carrier or offensive weapon because our UU no 34 tahun 2004 pasal 7 ayat 1 and ayat 2b he stated like that. Also are our seaport cannot support LHD type? Also LHD ship is offensive weapn that can "terbentur UU"?
> 
> View attachment 603952
> 
> View attachment 603950
> 
> 
> Just i didnt see that any regulation TNI prohibited to have aircraft carrier/LHD ! Also are our environment didint support use LHD type ship?
> 
> (Likely we didint have aircaft carrier but LGD type still suitable)
> 
> Any tought?
> 
> Cmiiw if i wrong.



Ada link quoranya? atau coba di screenshot yang penuh sama pertanyaannya juga

Anyway, gak ada sangkut pautnya sama UU TNI, dipasal 7 yang diatur itu tugas TNI, gak ngatur alutsistanya karena gk mungkin juga diatur. Kemudian definisi 'offensive weapon' itu apa sih? Perasaan kata 'ofensif/defensif' itu lebih ke strategi/taktik yang dipakai dan itupun sifatnya gk absolut (ada counter-attack, dsb) 

Masalah kedalaman laut sama pelabuhan di Indo emang harus jadi concern. Tapi untuk LHD kyknya masih bisa deh kalau ngeliat kapal-kapal kontainer raksasa sampai HMAS Canberra masih bisa bersandar di Priok atau peabuhan utama lainnya (Ada yg punya data draft maksimal pelabuhan/lantamal di Indo? Let's say untuk LHD/Mini CV 30.000-65.000++ ton)

IMO, kalau kita udah cukup mampu buat ngatasin semua tantangan biaya operasional, manpower, dsb-nya, LHD akan sangat bermanfaat buat AL terutama buat ningkatin firepower + speed unsur amfibi PPRC kita, termasuk buat ops bencana alam ketika pangkalan di darat udah hancur dan gk bisa dipake (belajar dari kasus tsunami aceh sampai palu)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225777795571150848

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225777795571150848



their portfolio quite large in range from optics to artillery but mostly quite outdate compared to their competitor. But i think from Indonesia perspective it is what we need as Indonesia defense industry is not that much developed in the basic knowledge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*Skadron Udara 14 kini punya pesawat tempur Sukhoi*
*



*

CategoryAir ForcePosted onFebruary 7, 2020AuthorRoni Sontani1 Comment

AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Lama vakum tidak memiliki pesawat tempur sendiri, kini Skadron Udara 14, Wing 3, Lanud Iswahjudi, Magetan, Jawa Timur kedatangan tiga jet tempur Sukhoi Su-27/30. Bukan berstatus sebagai ‘pinjaman’ dari Skadron Udara 11, ketiga pesawat telah mengenakan logo Skadron Udara 14 yang artinya menjadi kekuatan penerus F-5E/F _Tiger II_ di ‘Skadron Macan’ ini sebelumnya.

Kedatangan ketiga pesawat, terdiri dari satu Su-27 (TS-2701) dan dua Su-30 (TS-3001 dan TS-3002) disambut langsung oleh Komandan Lanud Iswahjudi Marsma TNI Widyargo Ikoputro, S.E., M.M., beserta jajarannya, Jumat (7/2/2020).

Satu _flight_ pesawat dengan _callsign Thunder Flight_ itu diterbangkan dari Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin, Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan dipimpin oleh Komandan Skadron Udara 11 Letkol Pnb Wanda Surijohansyah.

Ketiga pesawat mendarat mulus di Landasan 17 Lanud Iswahjudi. Setelah melepas _brake chute_ ke pinggir landasan, ketiga burung besi ini secara berurutan melintas di_ taxiway_ Skadron Udara 14 dengan disambut penghormatan khusus berupa _Water Salute_ oleh dua kendaraan _water cannon_.

_Water Salute_ merupakan tradisi penyambutan kehormatan, sebagai simbol ucapan selamat datang di Lanud Iswahjudi kepada ketiga pesawat Sukhoi tersebut.

Danlanud Iswahjudi mengatakan, ketiga pesawat Sukhoi yang baru tiba akan dioperasionalkan di Skadron Udara 14. Sebelumnya, ketiga pesawat tersebut berada di Skadron Udara 11, Wing 5, Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin, Makassar.

“Sesuai arahan pimpinan, ketiga pesawat Sukhoi menjadi tambahan kekuatan di Lanud Iswahjudi. Alhamdulillah ketiganya sudah mendarat hari ini dan kita sambut dengan _Water Salute_. Ketiga pesawat ini juga sudah dipasang logo Skadron Udara 14 pada sisi kanan dan kiri pesawat,” ujar Marsma Iko seperti disampaikan dalam siaran berita Penerangan Lanud Iswahjudi.





Lanud IWJ
Lebih lanjut alumni Akademi Angkatan Udara (AAU) tahun 1992 yang juga penerbang pesawat tempur Sukhoi ini mengatakan, ketiga pesawat yang kini ditempatkan di Skadron Udara 14 adalah pesawat yang baru saja selesai menjalani program _Life Estension_.

Dalam catatan Airspace Review, ketiga pesawat tersebut merupakan kelompok pesawat Su-27/30 yang dibeli pemerintah Indonesia tahun 2003.

“Pesawat TS-2701, TS-3001, dan TS-3002 ini baru saja selesai program _Life Extension_,” ujarnya kepada Airspace Review.





Lanud IWJ
Sebelumnya, di Lanud Iswahjudi ditempatkan dua jet tempur Su-30 dari Skadron Udara 11 dengan nomor ekor TS-3004 dan TS-3006.

Dengan datangnya ketiga pesawat untuk Skadron Udara 14 ini, maka kedua pesawat terdahulu dikembalikan lagi ke Skadron Udara 11.

Roni Sontani


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225599244758683648no turning back, 14th Squadron now officially home of Sukhoi's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

182 said:


> *Skadron Udara 14 kini punya pesawat tempur Sukhoi*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> CategoryAir ForcePosted onFebruary 7, 2020AuthorRoni Sontani1 Comment
> 
> AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Lama vakum tidak memiliki pesawat tempur sendiri, kini Skadron Udara 14, Wing 3, Lanud Iswahjudi, Magetan, Jawa Timur kedatangan tiga jet tempur Sukhoi Su-27/30. Bukan berstatus sebagai ‘pinjaman’ dari Skadron Udara 11, ketiga pesawat telah mengenakan logo Skadron Udara 14 yang artinya menjadi kekuatan penerus F-5E/F _Tiger II_ di ‘Skadron Macan’ ini sebelumnya.
> 
> Kedatangan ketiga pesawat, terdiri dari satu Su-27 (TS-2701) dan dua Su-30 (TS-3001 dan TS-3002) disambut langsung oleh Komandan Lanud Iswahjudi Marsma TNI Widyargo Ikoputro, S.E., M.M., beserta jajarannya, Jumat (7/2/2020).
> 
> Satu _flight_ pesawat dengan _callsign Thunder Flight_ itu diterbangkan dari Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin, Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan dipimpin oleh Komandan Skadron Udara 11 Letkol Pnb Wanda Surijohansyah.
> 
> Ketiga pesawat mendarat mulus di Landasan 17 Lanud Iswahjudi. Setelah melepas _brake chute_ ke pinggir landasan, ketiga burung besi ini secara berurutan melintas di_ taxiway_ Skadron Udara 14 dengan disambut penghormatan khusus berupa _Water Salute_ oleh dua kendaraan _water cannon_.
> 
> _Water Salute_ merupakan tradisi penyambutan kehormatan, sebagai simbol ucapan selamat datang di Lanud Iswahjudi kepada ketiga pesawat Sukhoi tersebut.
> 
> Danlanud Iswahjudi mengatakan, ketiga pesawat Sukhoi yang baru tiba akan dioperasionalkan di Skadron Udara 14. Sebelumnya, ketiga pesawat tersebut berada di Skadron Udara 11, Wing 5, Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin, Makassar.
> 
> “Sesuai arahan pimpinan, ketiga pesawat Sukhoi menjadi tambahan kekuatan di Lanud Iswahjudi. Alhamdulillah ketiganya sudah mendarat hari ini dan kita sambut dengan _Water Salute_. Ketiga pesawat ini juga sudah dipasang logo Skadron Udara 14 pada sisi kanan dan kiri pesawat,” ujar Marsma Iko seperti disampaikan dalam siaran berita Penerangan Lanud Iswahjudi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanud IWJ
> Lebih lanjut alumni Akademi Angkatan Udara (AAU) tahun 1992 yang juga penerbang pesawat tempur Sukhoi ini mengatakan, ketiga pesawat yang kini ditempatkan di Skadron Udara 14 adalah pesawat yang baru saja selesai menjalani program _Life Estension_.
> 
> Dalam catatan Airspace Review, ketiga pesawat tersebut merupakan kelompok pesawat Su-27/30 yang dibeli pemerintah Indonesia tahun 2003.
> 
> “Pesawat TS-2701, TS-3001, dan TS-3002 ini baru saja selesai program _Life Extension_,” ujarnya kepada Airspace Review.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanud IWJ
> Sebelumnya, di Lanud Iswahjudi ditempatkan dua jet tempur Su-30 dari Skadron Udara 11 dengan nomor ekor TS-3004 dan TS-3006.
> 
> Dengan datangnya ketiga pesawat untuk Skadron Udara 14 ini, maka kedua pesawat terdahulu dikembalikan lagi ke Skadron Udara 11.
> 
> Roni Sontani
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225599244758683648no turning back, 14th Squadron now officially home of Sukhoi's



Oh so does this means that the SU-35s are finally really coming to Sqn 14..? and this is a 'warm up' for the Sqn personnel..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Jatosint said:


> Ada link quoranya? atau coba di screenshot yang penuh sama pertanyaannya juga
> 
> Anyway, gak ada sangkut pautnya sama UU TNI, dipasal 7 yang diatur itu tugas TNI, gak ngatur alutsistanya karena gk mungkin juga diatur. Kemudian definisi 'offensive weapon' itu apa sih? Perasaan kata 'ofensif/defensif' itu lebih ke strategi/taktik yang dipakai dan itupun sifatnya gk absolut (ada counter-attack, dsb)
> 
> Masalah kedalaman laut sama pelabuhan di Indo emang harus jadi concern. Tapi untuk LHD kyknya masih bisa deh kalau ngeliat kapal-kapal kontainer raksasa sampai HMAS Canberra masih bisa bersandar di Priok atau peabuhan utama lainnya (Ada yg punya data draft maksimal pelabuhan/lantamal di Indo? Let's say untuk LHD/Mini CV 30.000-65.000++ ton)
> 
> IMO, kalau kita udah cukup mampu buat ngatasin semua tantangan biaya operasional, manpower, dsb-nya, LHD akan sangat bermanfaat buat AL terutama buat ningkatin firepower + speed unsur amfibi PPRC kita, termasuk buat ops bencana alam ketika pangkalan di darat udah hancur dan gk bisa dipake (belajar dari kasus tsunami aceh sampai palu)


Laws are like that, interpretations can be very vague, it's all about how you could twist the meaning of words to suit your own interest, which is basically what lawyers did. Heck, if you are cunnig enough, even nukes and carriers can be considered "defensive" weapons, with justification that Indonesia is an archipelagic country, where normal logic of what defined as "pacifist" or "defensive" in continental countries, or even some island nations like Britain or Japan, may not apply to nation like Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226013802195378176

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## radialv

A26 Subs,


Raduga said:


> SAAB presentation offering indonesian navy with various product (A26 Submarine , Visby class , RBS-15 , and other stuff) , their long scream in advertising now is heard .​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Vote RBS as standarized AShM for KCR and new corvette/OPV .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1403311549833729


 A26 Subs... one of my favourite


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> Oh so does this means that the SU-35s are finally really coming to Sqn 14..? and this is a 'warm up' for the Sqn personnel..?



A Very strong indication for that.


----------



## Ruhnama

https://m.jitunews.com/read/114688/top-pindad-kerjasama-dengan-industri-pertahanan-ukraina
In this source we have contract for uograde "kiai samber langit es nempuluh" also contract for pindad to produced amphibious BTR 4. Wait are Marine still want btr4? Recently they didnt like the btr 4 because there is flaw when btr 4 swimming, 

Cmiiw


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> A26 Submarine


High profile offer. Glad they didn't offer Gripen, tambah gaduh nanti malah.

Jokowi keep saying about prioritizing on building our inhan, I guess SAAB understand that when offering this sub, so possible TOT, which variant btw that being offered.


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> https://m.jitunews.com/read/114688/top-pindad-kerjasama-dengan-industri-pertahanan-ukraina
> In this source we have contract for uograde "kiai samber langit es nempuluh" also contract for pindad to produced amphibious BTR 4. Wait are Marine still want btr4? Recently they didnt like the btr 4 because there is flaw when btr 4 swimming,
> 
> Cmiiw


they could somehow integrate it to our leftover BMP-2 , as for the BTR-4 they already dissapointed with it , im more convinced the marine also use the same 8x8 like the army , Pandur .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> they could somehow integrate it to our leftover BMP-2 , as for the BTR-4 they already dissapointed with it , im more convinced the marine also use the same 8x8 like the army , Pandur .


If thats the case, i think pindad need to improve BTR 4 amphibious capabilities, but yeah im more into pandur II for marines tho.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Ruhnama said:


> https://m.jitunews.com/read/114688/top-pindad-kerjasama-dengan-industri-pertahanan-ukraina
> In this source we have contract for uograde "kiai samber langit es nempuluh" also contract for pindad to produced amphibious BTR 4. Wait are Marine still want btr4? Recently they didnt like the btr 4 because there is flaw when btr 4 swimming,
> 
> Cmiiw


Hadeuuhh... es enampuluh ud sepuh.. mau dibawa ke mak erot jg ud ga ngefek..
its better to develop pandur to be amphibious rather to btr4..


----------



## Raduga

mejikuhibiu said:


> Hadeuuhh... es enampuluh ud sepuh.. mau dibawa ke mak erot jg ud ga ngefek..
> its better to develop pandur to be amphibious rather to btr4..


What do you mean by to be amphibious ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> they could somehow integrate it to our leftover BMP-2 , as for the BTR-4 they already dissapointed with it , im more convinced the marine also use the same 8x8 like the army , Pandur .


Also pandur have amphibious capability. And it is czezh product you know what marine always has "timuriyah" taste for their stuff. (At least czech former wasaw pact right)

Pandur is amphibious so dont worry. Btw ukraine also make manpad? If yes so why we not ask them teach us to produced our own manpad also atgm. (How about rpg )


----------



## MacanJawa

mejikuhibiu said:


> Hadeuuhh... es enampuluh ud sepuh.. mau dibawa ke mak erot jg ud ga ngefek..
> its better to develop pandur to be amphibious rather to btr4..



S-60 ditaruh di truk 3 ton buat kayak di suriah aja murah kwkwwk


----------



## striver44

MacanJawa said:


> S-60 ditaruh di truk 3 ton buat kayak di suriah aja murah kwkwwk


Actually that's a better idea rather than to scrap our huge fleet of AZP's. Put them in reserve and when the time comes to put it back into service. Install it on a mobile platfrom like 6x6 truck and modernized it with electro mechanic control system which can be built in house by our litbang.
Still good to be used against enemy fortified positions.


----------



## Jatosint

Raduga said:


> they could somehow integrate it to our leftover BMP-2 , as for the BTR-4 they already dissapointed with it , im more convinced the marine also use the same 8x8 like the army , Pandur .





Kansel said:


> If thats the case, i think pindad need to improve BTR 4 amphibious capabilities, but yeah im more into pandur II for marines tho.



Pindad udah mulai produksi Pandur belum ya? Gk sabar liat AD akhirnya punya platform 8x8


----------



## V3NOM12

Whizzack said:


> Oh so does this means that the SU-35s are finally really coming to Sqn 14..? and this is a 'warm up' for the Sqn personnel..?



So if Su-35 do really comes later, what happen to this Su-27/30? Are they gonna returned back to Makassar or Makassar also will get Su-35 as a replacement?


----------



## striver44

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226152535276183552


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

KRI Alugoro-405 NDD test.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Looks like most of our fennec fleets is armed with either rocket pods or gun pods

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

mandala said:


> KRI Alugoro-405 NDD test.


He mentioned about the second batch of subs to complete the technology transfer. 
Guess the Scorpene and A26 offers is aimed for 409 - 412.


----------



## mandala

NEKONEKO said:


> He mentioned about the second batch of subs to complete the technology transfer.
> Guess the Scorpene and A26 offers is aimed for 409 - 412.


Batch 2 is the 3 additional Improved Changbogo contract signed last year.

Anyway like what CEO of PT PAL said in the video "You can buy the submarine...you can build the submarine...and you can repair the submarine".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Seeing our recent defence cooperation with Ukraine i think it is really a great opportunity to expand our collaboration into missile division, take a look at their missile products.

http://www.military-today.com/missiles/neptun.htm
http://www.military-today.com/missiles/skif.htm
https://www.armyrecognition.com/ukr...t_specifications_description_information.html

And their vehicle products


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Seeing our recent defence cooperation with Ukraine i think it is really a great opportunity to expand our collaboration into missile division, take a look at their missile products.
> 
> http://www.military-today.com/missiles/neptun.htm
> http://www.military-today.com/missiles/skif.htm
> https://www.armyrecognition.com/ukr...t_specifications_description_information.html
> 
> And their vehicle products
> View attachment 604285


what about NAVAL ENGINE ??? even a country like russia would get most of their naval ship immobilized if it wasn't because of the ukraine made gas turbine engine , indonesia should look on this kind of opportunity , Ukraine also experienced and specialized in creating both Aerospace and Naval Engine .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Off topic.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225854007077269504


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Seeing our recent defence cooperation with Ukraine i think it is really a great opportunity to expand our collaboration into missile division, take a look at their missile products.
> 
> http://www.military-today.com/missiles/neptun.htm
> http://www.military-today.com/missiles/skif.htm
> https://www.armyrecognition.com/ukr...t_specifications_description_information.html
> 
> And their vehicle products
> View attachment 604285



Prefer ask ukarine to give tech amd know how to make manpad or AsHM maube it is good. Or maybe artilery production how to produce barrel etc


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226296171976486913

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226416536069365760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226314559876521984


----------



## Jatosint

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Entah kenapa kalau ngeliat Dispenad punya seragam sendiri yang mana seragamnya gk camoflage/combat purpose kesannya kayak mereka gk combat ready kalau sewaktu-waktu harus angkat senjata

I mean, terlepas dari jabatan/korpsnya harusnya prinsip 'every soldier is a rifleman' tetep diperlihatkan meskipun cuma dari seragam

I don't know, mungkin hanya perasaan saya aja


----------



## Ruhnama

Jatosint said:


> Entah kenapa kalau ngeliat Dispenad punya seragam sendiri yang mana seragamnya gk camoflage/combat purpose kesannya kayak mereka gk combat ready kalau sewaktu-waktu harus angkat senjata
> 
> I mean, terlepas dari jabatan/korpsnya harusnya prinsip 'every soldier is a rifleman' tetep diperlihatkan meskipun cuma dari seragam
> 
> I don't know, mungkin hanya perasaan saya aja


Kalau ga salah kan mereka reporter tuh meliput. Jika suatu saat mereka ketemu wartawan koran/web/tv ga canggung2 amat gtu. Kan gak enak aja pke pdl tiba2 nhobrol2 ama wartawan. Alsannya ya biar ngeblend ama wartawan lainnya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chandieka

V3NOM12 said:


> So if Su-35 do really comes later, what happen to this Su-27/30? Are they gonna returned back to Makassar or Makassar also will get Su-35 as a replacement?



that would be more likely as Whizzack had said the purpose of those sukhoi is to get the feeling of preparing/maintaining sukhoi type of aircraft hence after a squadron of SU-35 arrived fully then the rest of SU-27/30 will goes back to the makassar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Being-Art

Hmm.... After see this Netizen's comment. As for Rafale, we still have to wait for the sequel to be realized or not. And according to the KASAU statement if i'm not wrong, 1 F-16V squadron would fill at Supadio, while the replaced Hawk was moved to Pekanbaru. while another 1 F-16V squadron might be stationed in Kupang or another place


----------



## Being-Art

Hmm.... After see this Netizen's comment. As for Rafale, we still have to wait for the sequel to be realized or not. And according to the KASAU statement if i'm not wrong, 1 F-16V squadron would fill at Supadio, while the replaced Hawk was moved to Pekanbaru. while another 1 F-16V squadron might be stationed in Kupang or another place


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> what about NAVAL ENGINE ??? even a country like russia would get most of their naval ship immobilized if it wasn't because of the ukraine made gas turbine engine , indonesia should look on this kind of opportunity , Ukraine also experienced and specialized in creating both Aerospace and Naval Engine .


Our navy had an alergy with turbine engine. So maybe not


----------



## MacanJawa

Forumer Jakarta gE er pada pindahan kesini ya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

*Lanud Iswahjudi lahirkan lima penerbang tempur baru F-16 dan T-50i*

AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Pangkalan TNI Angkatan Udara (Lanud) Iswajudi melahirkan lima penerbang baru pesawat tempur F-16 _Fighting Falcon_ dan T-50i _Golden Eagle_. Kelimanya telah sukses menerbangkan pesawat masing-masing secara mandiri atau Terbang Solo (_sol_o _flight_).

Dua penerbang baru pesawat F-16 Skadron Udara 3 adalah Lettu Pnb Yanuar Widyantoko dan Lettu Pnb Sulistyo Laksono Cahyo.

Sementara tiga penerbang baru T-50i Skadron Udara 15 adalah Letda Pnb Arief Yudha Setyawan, Letda Pnb Rama Candra Nugraha, dan Letda Pnb Handika Relangga Bima Yogatama.

Komandan Lanud Iswahjudi Marsma TNI Widyargo Ikoputra, S.E., M.M., mengatakan, prestasi Terbang Solo merupakan peristiwa bersejarah yang tidak hanya menjadi prestasi yang membanggakan bagi penerbangnya saja, namun juga menjadi kebanggaan dan prestasi organisasi.

“Terbang Solo pertama merupakan peristiwa bersejarah bagi seorang penerbang tempur. Prestasi ini tentunya menjadi kebanggaan bagi penerbangnya, namun juga menjadi kebanggaan bagi satuan,” ujarnya saat memimpin pelaksanaan acara tradisi Terbang Solo di Hanggar Skadron Udara 15, Minggu (9/2).





Penlanud Iwj
Ditambahkan, keberhasilan Terbang Solo oleh lima penerbangnya tersebut merupakan bukti nyata, bergulirnya proses pembinaan satuan di jajaran Lanud Iswahjudi dengan baik.

Oleh karena itu, Marsma Iko mengajak seluruh satuan jajarannya untuk mensyukuri anugerah yang diperoleh ini.

“Saya berharap agar kalian tetap semangat dan terus mengasah kemampuan terbang dengan terus belajar dan berlatih, karena pendidikan transisi merupakan pendidikan tahap awal,” ujar Danlanud seperti Airspace Review kutip dari siaran pers Penerangan Lanud Iswahjudi.





Penlanud Iwj
Sebagai tambahan informasi, dalam catatan Airspace Review salah satu penerbang yang lulus Terbang Solo di pesawat T-50i ini merupakan *putra dari Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Dr. (H.C.) Hadi Tjahjanto, S.IP yaitu Letda Pnb Handika Relangga Bima Yogatama.*

Roni Sontani

https://www.airspace-review.com/202...an-lima-penerbang-tempur-baru-f-16-dan-t-50i/


----------



## Nike

Paskhas in action


























Being-Art said:


> Hmm.... After see this Netizen's comment. As for Rafale, we still have to wait for the sequel to be realized or not. And according to the KASAU statement if i'm not wrong, 1 F-16V squadron would fill at Supadio, while the replaced Hawk was moved to Pekanbaru. while another 1 F-16V squadron might be stationed in Kupang or another place
> View attachment 604360



Hawk in Kalimantan would be based in Riau which in turn some of them would be used as forward flight units who will be rotated to watch around western and northern coast of Sumatra like West Sumatra and Aceh regularly. 

There is plan for more light jet attack vis Trainer to be based on eastern archipelago like Papua to watch those blank area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Rangga B. Sawiyya/AR
*Panser Kobra pesanan Kemhan RI dari Ceko mulai berdatangan*

CategoryArmored VehiclePosted onFebruary 10, 2020AuthorRangga Baswara SawiyyaLeave a comment

AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Pesanan 22 unit kendaraan tempur pengangkut pasukan jenis _Infantry Fighting Vehicle_ (IFV) _Kobra 8X8_ untuk Batalyon Infantri Mekanis (Yonifmek) TNI AD mulai berdatangan. Ranpur tampak diturunkan dari kapal di Pelabuhan Tanjung Priok, Jakarta pada 4 Februari lalu.

Kontrak penandatanganan _Kobra 8X8_ IFV sendiri telah dilaksanakan pada 13 April 2019 di PT Pindad, Bandung antara Pindad dan Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) RI. Nilai pengadaan kontrak ini mencapai 80 juta dolar AS untuk memasok 22 unit.

Ranpur _Kobra_ (nama lokal untuk _Pandur II CZ_) merupakan kerja sama antara Pindad dengan perusahaan asal Ceko, Excalibur Army, yang merupakan bagian dari Excalibur Group (kini disebut CzechoSlovak Group atau GSC).

Dalam kemitraan ini, Excalibur Army memberikan kemudahan produksi panser buatannya dengan memberikan _Trasfer of Technology_ (ToT) kepada Pindad. Pindad dapat meracik spek khusus yang disesuaikan dengan keinginan dan kebutuhan Yonifmek TNI AD sebagai pengguna.

Dikabarkan, _Kobra _akan mendapatkan kubah tempur tanpa awak buatan _U30 Mk II _buatan Elbit Systems yang akan disediakan oleh Ares (Elbit Systems Brazil). Senjatanya menggunakan kanon kaliber 30 mm _Bushmaster Mk.44_ buatan Northrop Grumman dengan senjata sekunder berupa SMS 7,62 mm buatan Pindad.

_Kobra _diawaki tiga orang yakni komandan, pengemudi, dan juru senjata. Kabin belakangnya dapat menampung delapan pasukan bersenjata lengkap dengan muatan bawaannya mencapai 8,5 ton. 

Untuk diketahui, sebelum kontrak pengadaan 22 unit tersebut, pada November 2016 Kemhan RI telah memesan empat panser _Pandur II CZ_ dari Excalibur Army. Setahun kemudian, pada September 2017 keempat panser telah merapat ke Tanah Air dan tampil perdana di hadapan publik pada perayaan HUT TNI ke-72 Oktober 2017.





Twitter/Putut Reza
Mengenai spesifikasinya, _Kobra_ memiliki panjang 7,5 m, lebar 2,67 m dan tinggi 2,1 m. Bobot tempurnya mencapai 17,6 ton, namun dengan tambahan _add-on armor _menjadi 22 ton.

Kulit _Kobra_ mendapatkan proteksi tambahan berupa _add-on passive armour_ buatan Rafael, Israel. Lapisan ini mampu menahan laju munisi SMB kaliber 14,5 mm. Bagian bawah lambung _Kobra _dilapisi SSAB ARMOX 500 yang sanggup bertahan dari ranjau darat dan IED.





Rangga B. Sawiyya/AR
Pada bagian depan _Kobra_ telah menerapkan perisai pemecah gelombang air/ombak. Lalu bagian palka pengemudi juga telah dipasangi sistem penglihatan malam CDND-1.

Sebagai tenaga penggerak, _Kobra_ menggunakan mesin diesel Cummins EURO III berdaya 455 hp. _Kobra_ dapat melata di jalan datar keras mencapai 105 km/jam dan berenang di air 10 km/jam dengan jangkauan operasi sejauh 700 km.

Rangga Baswara Sawiyya

editor: ron raider

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Being-Art

Nike said:


> Paskhas in action
> 
> View attachment 604450
> View attachment 604451
> View attachment 604452
> View attachment 604453
> View attachment 604454
> View attachment 604455
> View attachment 604456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawk in Kalimantan would be based in Riau which in turn some of them would be used as forward flight units who will be rotated to watch around western and northern coast of Sumatra like West Sumatra and Aceh regularly.
> 
> There is plan for more light jet attack vis Trainer to be based on eastern archipelago like Papua to watch those blank area.


Nice Info, Thank you


----------



## striver44

RIMPAC2020 is nearing, we should send submarines this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Should increasing the number of our Mi17, they working great in many scenario and utility jobs and with Vietnam MRO center nearby (not far from Jakarta compared Jakarta to Jayapura) we dont need to send them as far as Russia to overhauling them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

_Joko's shaking hands with Greens MP Adam Bandt, who was wearing a Morning Star lapel pin, the symbol of Papuan independence, will also raise eyebrows in Jakarta._
_




https://amp.brisbanetimes.com.au/wo...ralia-can-fight-for-good-20200210-p53zdx.html
_
Zoom to the guy in the right.
What an insult.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Leopard since their arrival had become Indonesia cavalry symbol

*Hari Kavaleri Indonesia dan Sejarahnya*
Tim detikcom - detikNews
Kamis, 21 Feb 2019 18:19 WIB




Hari Kavaleri Indonesia dan Sejarahnya/Foto: Ruly Kurniawan


*Jakarta* - Apa yang Anda tahu mengenai TNI atau Angkatan Bersenjata Republik Indonesia, yang Biasa disingkat sebagai ABRI? Banyak orang yang menganggap bahwa Lembaga ini, merupakan Lembaga resmi pemerintah yang membantu melindungi seluruh Indonesia dari berbagai serangan.

Indonesia sendiri terdiri dari berbagai negara kepulauan dan lautan, sehingga TNI atau ABRI dibagi menjadi tiga golongan yakni angkatan darat, angkatan udara, serta angkatan laut. Salah satu yang tergabung dengan ABRI atau TNI disebut sebagai Batalyon kavaleri atau yonkav.

*Batalyon Infanteri dan Batalyon Kavaleri*


Batalyon pasukan kavaleri Tentara Nasional Indonesia atau TNI, berbeda dengan Batalyon Infanteri. Batalyon kavaleri tidak selalu terdiri dari 600 hingga 1.000 personel, dengan ukuran batalyon berbeda.

Misalnya saja pada Batalyon kavaleri di lingkungan Kostrad satu peleton kavaleri terdiri atas 3 tank Scorpion dan 1 tank stormer APC, lebih jauh 3 peleton membentuk satu kompi dan akhirnya 3 kompi membentuk satu batalyon.

Kavaleri sendiri populer dengan kendaraan yang digunakan di dalam pertempuran yakni kuda. Karena kavaleri merupakan pasukan berkuda di dalam pertempuran aslinya. Namun mengikuti perkembangan zaman seorang kavaleri dibekali oleh kendaraan tempur, seperti halnya tank dan panser.

Sedangkan untuk pembinaan kesatuan kavaleri berada dalam lingkungan tugas pussenkav, pusat kesenjataan kavaleri TNI AD yang bertugas menyelenggarakan pembinaan fungsi kesenjataan kavaleri.

Dalam artikel ini akan kita bahas mengenai berbagai sejarah dan informasi lainnya:

Baca juga:Ketika Kopassus Tak Kebagian Baret Merah


*Sejarah Kavaleri*

Sejarah dari kavaleri sendiri sebenarnya mengacu pada sejarah kemerdekaan Indonesia. Adanya pertempuran di Surabaya pada bulan November 1945 yang melibatkan beberapa pemuda di Indonesia. Di antaranya adalah pemuda Sugiantoro yang kemudian hari menjabat sebagai Danpussenkav, dan beberapa pemuda lainnya. Pada saat itu para pejuang telah menggunakan beberapa ranpur panser hasil rampasan dari Jepang, Belanda dan Inggris untuk melawan tentara sekutu.

Kendaraan tempur hasil rampasan tersebut sudah digunakan di beberapa daerah antara lain, akhir Desember 1949 di Palembang, dan awal tahun 1950 di Jawa dan juga Medan. Didorong oleh semangat dan juga cita-cita untuk merdeka, meskipun hanya menggunakan alat atau peralatan yang terbatas.

Para pemuda menggabungkan ranpur hasil rampasan perang untuk membentuk organisasi satuan berlapis baja. Selain itu bisa dikatakan Indonesia merdeka bukan hanya pahlawan saja, namun semangat para pemudanya untuk bisa mengalahkan sekutu atau musuh.

Selanjutnya pimpinan Angkatan Darat pada saat itu mengeluarkan surat keputusan, pembentukan organisasi satuan lapisan baja yang dikeluarkan pada tahun 1950 sehingga pada 9 Februari 1950 ditetapkan sebagai hari jadi kavaleri.

*Persenjataan Kavaleri*

Selanjutnya yang akan kita bahas mengenai kavaleri adalah bidang persenjataannya. Unsur dari persenjataan utama yonkav sebenarnya ada dua yakni tank dan panser. Ada yonkav yang persenjataan khusus panser saja, ada atau khusus tank saja, ada juga beberapa kavaleri yang memegang keduanya.

Contoh yonkav yang persenjataannya hanya tank hanya yonkav 1 atau tank Kostrad. Sedangkan khusus untuk panser contohnya adalah yonkav 7 atau panser khusus Kodam Jaya. Jika kavaleri yang memegang gabungan maka contohnya yonkav 9 atau serbu, yonkav 4 atau serbu, yang terdiri dari Kodam Jaya dan Kodam 3 atau Siliwangi. Kedua yonkav tersebut ditugaskan untuk bisa mengoperasikan kedua alat tempur tersebut agar bisa mengoperasikannya sewaktu-waktu dibutuhkan dalam perang.

Demikian yonkav yang berunsur gabungan panser dan tank adalah bentuk yang paling umum dan paling banyak anggotanya. Selain itu masih terdapat juga satuan kavaleri lain yang tergabung dalam bentuk Kompi kavaleri yang berdiri sendiri atau juga dalam bentuk Detasemen kavaleri di lingkungan TNI AD.

Baca juga:2.016 Prajurit Marinir Pecahkan Rekor MURI Berenang Lintasi Selat Madura


*Tank dan Penjajah*

Jika kita merunut ke belakang, sebenarnya warisan lapisan baja dari Belanda ini memang sudah banyak mengundang pro dan juga kontra. Digabungkan, namanya kendaraan lapis baja KNIL adalah jenis panser dan tank marmont herrington, tank ringan Fikr dan lain sebagainya. Hampir semua panser milik KNIL diambil alih TNI.

Di antaranya yang paling menonjol adalah panser satuan yang saat ini diabadikan di depan museum Angkatan Darat Yogyakarta. Selain menangani kendaraan lapis baja Kapolri juga mengurusi pasukan berkuda. Dalam sejarah awalnya kavaleri memang menggunakan bahasa Prancis, yang berarti kuda. Namun di era modern ini pasukan berkuda malah tidak dominan lagi, sehingga digantikan dengan berbagai senjata berlapis baja.

Di antara personel KNIL yang masuk TNI, terdapat seorang pasukan bernama Kliise yang merupakan bekas Sersan KNIL yang ketika masuk TNI pangkatnya menjadi kapten. Dia menjadi salah satu komandan skuadron lapis baja di sisi lain bekas KNIL yang ikut masuk kavaleri. Koran Salem Sadeli yang menjadi koran Belanda saat itu menyebut, bahwa di tahun 1937 ada seorang pasukan yang diterima menjadi Taruna Akademi Militer dan berbeda jurusan kesenjataan Infanteri. Di masa revolusi dia masih perwira KNIL. Sedangkan sebuah koran memberitahukan bahwa ada seorang pria yang terlibat dalam usaha pemasukan bekas KNIL dan APRIS di awal tahun 1950-an.

Hal ini juga berkaitan dengan kejadian Ketika Letnan Kolonel Slamet Riyadi tertembak. Di mana Letnan Slamet berada di dalam kendaraan lapis baja yang dikendarai kapten Klees. Sebelum sempat keluar, Klees telah mengingatkan Slamet namun ia bersikeras untuk tetap di dalam tank yang telah diperjuangkan.

Letnan Slamet terkena tembakan dan meninggal pada November 1950 di Ambon. Adanya kejadian ini tentu menjelaskan bahwa banyaknya rampasan perang yang digunakan oleh para pahlawan merupakan bantuan yang tidak terduga untuk mengalahkan musuh selanjutnya. Selain masalah yang dihadapi terkait pro dan juga kontra, kenyataanya tank yang selanjutnya dibeli dan dimiliki Indonesia memang bermula dari musuh.

Sebelum tahun 50-an, TNI belum sempat punya satuan lapis baja yang berisi tank dan juga panser pasukan republik. Pasukan yang memiliki panser adalah polisi istimewa yang belakangan dikenal sebagai brigade mobil atau Brimob. Diberikannya alat-alat KNIL tersebut pada TNI merupakan berkah bagi Angkatan Darat. Bagaimanapun pengadaan kendaraan lapisan baja bukan program yang murah dan juga mudah. Apalagi jika dilakukan pada zaman dahulu ketika masih mencoba melawan penjajah.

"Pada periode 1950-1957 kendaraan tempur yang digunakan dari ex Tentara Belanda berupa Tank Stuart, panzerwagon, Fordlink yang dipakai pada Perang Dunia II. Pada tahun 1956-1960 kendaraan tempur dalam kesatuan Kavaleri TNI-AD ditambah dengan tank keluarga AMX-13 ex Prancis juga keluarga Saladin ex Inggris," tulis Gema Bukit Barisan (Volume 12, 1984: 23).

Suka tidak suka warisan KNIL turut membangun dan memperkuat angkatan darat. Tak hanya itu kendaraan lapis baja ini sangat berguna untuk membantu para TNI, serta angkatan darat dalam menjaga Indonesia sejak awal. Beberapa mantan KNIL bahkan menjadi orang yang memiliki peran penting dalam pembangunan kavaleri Angkatan Darat.




*(nwy/van)

https://m.detik.com/news/berita/d-4438473/hari-kavaleri-indonesia-dan-sejarahnya*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Off topic. Look like the government is really stupid and can endanger us all. Posted here so that more exposure to this stupid move. 

*Indonesia says no need to test citizens evacuated from Wuhan for novel coronavirus as they are healthy*




Medical officers prepare evacuated Indonesian nationals from Wuhan, China's center of the coronavirus epidemic, before transferring them to the Natuna Islands military base to be quarantined, at Hang Nadim Airport in Batam, Riau Islands. (Photo: Reuters) 
By Nivell Rayda 06 Feb 2020 08:15PM (Updated: 07 Feb 2020 10:37AM) 
JAKARTA: A senior Indonesian health official said there is no need to conduct novel coronavirus tests on citizens quarantined after being evacuated from Wuhan, as all 243 people were healthy.

Speaking at a press conference on Thursday (Feb 6), Dr Windra Waworuntu, the Health Ministry’s director for communicable diseases said: “We don’t take swab samples because they are well. The SOP (standard operating procedure) doesn’t say that we have to take samples from everyone."

Advertisement
“If they are not well, feverish, coughing and sneezing, then we will swab (them for samples). If they are fine, why should we swab?”





Indonesian citizens wait to be evacuated, ahead of departure to Indonesia at Tianhe International Airport, in Wuhan, Hubei, China February 1, 2020 in this photo taken by Antara Foto. Picture taken by February 1, 2020. Antara Foto/ via REUTERS
On Sunday, Indonesia evacuated 238 students from Hubei province, where the novel coronavirus is thought to have originated amid a lockdown by Chinese authorities.

All 238 students and five officials from the Indonesian embassy in China who assisted the students’ return, were subsequently quarantined at a military facility in the remote Indonesian island of Natuna for the next two weeks.


*COST IS AN ISSUE: HEALTH MINISTRY*

Dr Waworuntu said that it would be costly to test all those currently under quarantine. 

The reagent - a compound used in chemical analysis to detect coronavirus - involved for one test would cost a billion rupiah (US$73,035), she claimed. Each person is tested at least twice to ensure accuracy.

“But that doesn’t mean we won’t do it when we have to. We will.”

*READ: Indonesia bars entry to visitors from China amid evacuation protest*
When asked if the current approach is in line with guidelines issued by the World Health Organization (WHO), Dr Waworuntu said Indonesia is complying with all guidelines and recommendations currently set by the international body.

The director said Indonesia will only tighten the current policy if it is mandated by the WHO.

“The guidelines set by the WHO is constantly updated. Perhaps tomorrow will be different,” she said. “But from the guidelines we have received so far, that is the standard.”





Indonesian health quarantine officers wait for passengers at thermal screening point at international arrival terminal of Soekarno Hatta airport near Jakarta, Indonesia, Jan 21, 2020. (Photo: REUTERS/Willy Kurniawan)
Dr Waworuntu said doctors are constantly monitoring the health of everyone being quarantined in Natuna.

To date, the virus has killed more than 550 people and infected over 28,000 people around the world.

The WHO has declared the flu-like virus a global emergency as the virus spread to at least 25 countries and regions.

But Indonesia, a country of 264 million people, appeared to be spared from the outbreak, even as neighbouring countries like Singapore, Malaysia, the Philippines and Australia each has confirmed cases of novel coronavirus.

Indonesia has earlier tested 42 people for the novel coronavirus since the outbreak began last month. But all tests came back negative.

Some have questioned if Indonesia has the right tools to detect the virus.

*READ: Indonesian health ministry says lab has all needed equipment to detect novel coronavirus*
*"EVERYTHING IN LINE WITH WHO PROTOCOL"*

Dr Waworuntu said Indonesia would continue to make preparations for a possible outbreak.

“Indonesia is doing everything in line with (WHO) protocol. We are making preparations and continue to increase our capacity,” she said.





A man passes by an informational signage about the coronavirus, at a hospital in Bogor, near Jakarta, Indonesia February 3, 2020, in this photo taken by Antara Foto. Picture taken February 3, 2020. Antara Foto/Yulius Satria Wijaya/via REUTERS
Indonesia has readied 100 hospitals across the country to isolate and treat suspected novel coronavirus patients but Dr Waworuntu said the government plans to have more.

“We are checking the readiness of hospitals, outside of the 100 so each province has at least one,” she said. Indonesia has 34 provinces.

*READ: Indonesian women arrested for spreading coronavirus hoax*
The Health Ministry director said her office is also improving laboratories across the country so they are able to conduct test and diagnosis for the novel coronavirus. 

Currently, all samples are being tested at the ministry’s biomedical research centre in Jakarta.

“We want laboratories outside of Jakarta to be able to conduct tests and diagnosis. So not only at our research centre, but labs in Jakarta, Surabaya, Manado, Papua, Makassar and Sumatra,” she said, adding that it would save time and minimise the chances of the samples being contaminated or damaged along the way. 

*BOOKMARK THIS: Our comprehensive coverage on the Wuhan Coronavirus and its developments*
_Download our app or subscribe to our Telegram channel for the latest updates on the Wuhan virus outbreak: https://cna.asia/telegram _

Source: CNA/ni(aw)

https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...indonesia-no-tests-quarantine-natuna-12401562


----------



## HannibalBarca

Indos said:


> Off topic. Look like the government is really stupid and can endanger us all. Posted here so that more exposure to this stupid move.
> 
> *Indonesia says no need to test citizens evacuated from Wuhan for novel coronavirus as they are healthy*
> View attachment 604508
> 
> Medical officers prepare evacuated Indonesian nationals from Wuhan, China's center of the coronavirus epidemic, before transferring them to the Natuna Islands military base to be quarantined, at Hang Nadim Airport in Batam, Riau Islands. (Photo: Reuters)
> By Nivell Rayda 06 Feb 2020 08:15PM (Updated: 07 Feb 2020 10:37AM)
> JAKARTA: A senior Indonesian health official said there is no need to conduct novel coronavirus tests on citizens quarantined after being evacuated from Wuhan, as all 243 people were healthy.
> 
> Speaking at a press conference on Thursday (Feb 6), Dr Windra Waworuntu, the Health Ministry’s director for communicable diseases said: “We don’t take swab samples because they are well. The SOP (standard operating procedure) doesn’t say that we have to take samples from everyone."
> 
> Advertisement
> “If they are not well, feverish, coughing and sneezing, then we will swab (them for samples). If they are fine, why should we swab?”
> 
> View attachment 604509
> 
> Indonesian citizens wait to be evacuated, ahead of departure to Indonesia at Tianhe International Airport, in Wuhan, Hubei, China February 1, 2020 in this photo taken by Antara Foto. Picture taken by February 1, 2020. Antara Foto/ via REUTERS
> On Sunday, Indonesia evacuated 238 students from Hubei province, where the novel coronavirus is thought to have originated amid a lockdown by Chinese authorities.
> 
> All 238 students and five officials from the Indonesian embassy in China who assisted the students’ return, were subsequently quarantined at a military facility in the remote Indonesian island of Natuna for the next two weeks.
> 
> 
> *COST IS AN ISSUE: HEALTH MINISTRY*
> 
> Dr Waworuntu said that it would be costly to test all those currently under quarantine.
> 
> The reagent - a compound used in chemical analysis to detect coronavirus - involved for one test would cost a billion rupiah (US$73,035), she claimed. Each person is tested at least twice to ensure accuracy.
> 
> “But that doesn’t mean we won’t do it when we have to. We will.”
> 
> *READ: Indonesia bars entry to visitors from China amid evacuation protest*
> When asked if the current approach is in line with guidelines issued by the World Health Organization (WHO), Dr Waworuntu said Indonesia is complying with all guidelines and recommendations currently set by the international body.
> 
> The director said Indonesia will only tighten the current policy if it is mandated by the WHO.
> 
> “The guidelines set by the WHO is constantly updated. Perhaps tomorrow will be different,” she said. “But from the guidelines we have received so far, that is the standard.”
> 
> View attachment 604511
> 
> Indonesian health quarantine officers wait for passengers at thermal screening point at international arrival terminal of Soekarno Hatta airport near Jakarta, Indonesia, Jan 21, 2020. (Photo: REUTERS/Willy Kurniawan)
> Dr Waworuntu said doctors are constantly monitoring the health of everyone being quarantined in Natuna.
> 
> To date, the virus has killed more than 550 people and infected over 28,000 people around the world.
> 
> The WHO has declared the flu-like virus a global emergency as the virus spread to at least 25 countries and regions.
> 
> But Indonesia, a country of 264 million people, appeared to be spared from the outbreak, even as neighbouring countries like Singapore, Malaysia, the Philippines and Australia each has confirmed cases of novel coronavirus.
> 
> Indonesia has earlier tested 42 people for the novel coronavirus since the outbreak began last month. But all tests came back negative.
> 
> Some have questioned if Indonesia has the right tools to detect the virus.
> 
> *READ: Indonesian health ministry says lab has all needed equipment to detect novel coronavirus*
> *"EVERYTHING IN LINE WITH WHO PROTOCOL"*
> 
> Dr Waworuntu said Indonesia would continue to make preparations for a possible outbreak.
> 
> “Indonesia is doing everything in line with (WHO) protocol. We are making preparations and continue to increase our capacity,” she said.
> 
> View attachment 604512
> 
> A man passes by an informational signage about the coronavirus, at a hospital in Bogor, near Jakarta, Indonesia February 3, 2020, in this photo taken by Antara Foto. Picture taken February 3, 2020. Antara Foto/Yulius Satria Wijaya/via REUTERS
> Indonesia has readied 100 hospitals across the country to isolate and treat suspected novel coronavirus patients but Dr Waworuntu said the government plans to have more.
> 
> “We are checking the readiness of hospitals, outside of the 100 so each province has at least one,” she said. Indonesia has 34 provinces.
> 
> *READ: Indonesian women arrested for spreading coronavirus hoax*
> The Health Ministry director said her office is also improving laboratories across the country so they are able to conduct test and diagnosis for the novel coronavirus.
> 
> Currently, all samples are being tested at the ministry’s biomedical research centre in Jakarta.
> 
> “We want laboratories outside of Jakarta to be able to conduct tests and diagnosis. So not only at our research centre, but labs in Jakarta, Surabaya, Manado, Papua, Makassar and Sumatra,” she said, adding that it would save time and minimise the chances of the samples being contaminated or damaged along the way.
> 
> *BOOKMARK THIS: Our comprehensive coverage on the Wuhan Coronavirus and its developments*
> _Download our app or subscribe to our Telegram channel for the latest updates on the Wuhan virus outbreak: https://cna.asia/telegram _
> 
> Source: CNA/ni(aw)
> 
> https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...indonesia-no-tests-quarantine-natuna-12401562



Did they close their eyes on the "Asymptomatic" line report or what?


----------



## Indos

HannibalBarca said:


> Did they close their eyes on the "Asymptomatic" line report or what?



Dont know why they dont know the new fact that the people having the virus can have no symptom what so ever, so healthy person can actually transmit the virus as well. I actually have informed my best friend who work as a senior reporter in Indonesia most respected newspaper. So I hope this stupid act can be corrected before those quarantined people leave the place and go back home, but more exposure on the news is better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Big question, why there is no coronavirus cases in Indonesia while our neighbors already reported several cases, I worry that maybe we can't detect them, I hope that actually there is none indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

NEKONEKO said:


> Big question, why there is no coronavirus cases in Indonesia while our neighbors already reported several cases, I worry that maybe we can't detect them, I hope that actually there is none indeed.


The thing is... Symptoms of nCov could pass for something else... Like the flu.
You really need a proper "Nationwide Plan" to check those with such "Symptoms"...
And that will require Extra Funds/Management/Formation/Manpower etc...



Indos said:


> Dont know why they dont know the new fact that the people having the virus can have no symptom what so ever, so healthy person can actually transmit the virus as well. I actually have informed my best friend who work as a senior reporter in Indonesia most respected newspaper. So I hope this stupid act can be corrected before those quarantined people leave the place and go back home, but more exposure on the news is better.


Let's hope they start to check asap... We do not need another center of propagation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesia internasional education and training expo 2020

TNI AD plan to recruit more than 17,000 personnel this year, almost two division worth


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Nike said:


> View attachment 604525
> View attachment 604526


Kode lg kah ini..


----------



## Nike

mejikuhibiu said:


> Kode lg kah ini..



Dont know, but Prabowo had visited Germany and now he is appointed Sjafrie Sjamsudin as his advisor. We know Sjafrie Sjamsudin



is one of the big shoot who behind Leopard 2 acquisition before and several times made negotiation with Germany and he is several times visited Germany on his own to learn more about German military

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

bakamla assets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MacanJawa

Nike said:


> bakamla assets
> View attachment 604551
> View attachment 604552
> View attachment 604553
> View attachment 604554
> View attachment 604555
> View attachment 604556
> View attachment 604557



Bakamla kok bawa assault rifle ya? Bakamla ini dibawah TNI AL/Polisi air apa gmn? Setahuku maksimal cuma bawa SMG kayak polhut


----------



## Raduga

https://www.wartaekonomi.co.id/read...o-prabowo-kepincut-kapal-selam-siluman-swedia

Kepincut and Kepincut , im still waiting for the headline about signing contract 

btw , if the SAAB really serious to offer indonesia with their A26 (I hope it was the 80meter version Oceanic Extended Range with VLS) , The DCNS could retaliate to offer us with their new SMX 3.0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 604804
> View attachment 604805


UMTAS , Bozok , Cirit , or maybe the SOM-J (Which is the compact version of SOM cruise / antiship missile) .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jatosint

MacanJawa said:


> Bakamla kok bawa assault rifle ya? Bakamla ini dibawah TNI AL/Polisi air apa gmn? Setahuku maksimal cuma bawa SMG kayak polhut



Bakamla itu dikoordinasikan Menkopolhukam, bertanggung jawab langsung ke Presiden. Selain itu karena itunganna baru terbentuk Bakamla sebagian anggotanya dari AL

======================================================================
Nambah kuota rekrutmen padahal masih surplus?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226689120203759616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226749164781916161

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226749285263241216
======================================================================
*Heli TNI MI-17 Ditemukan di Pegunungan Papua*
CNN Indonesia | Senin, 10/02/2020 15:47 WIB 





Setelah lebih dari setengah tahun menghilang karena diduga jatuh, puing helikopter TNI MI-17 ditemukan di kawasan pegunungan Papua.

Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Setelah lebih dari setengah tahun menghilang karena diduga jatuh, puing helikopter TNI MI-17 ditemukan di kawasan pegunungan Papua.

Komandan Kodim 1715/Yahukimo Letkol Inf Eko Budi mengatakan puing-puing yang diduga helikopter Mil MI-17 itu berada di kawasan Pegunungan Kowr, Bolom-bolom, Distrik Oksob, Kabupaten Pegunungan Bintang, Papua.

"Memang benar kepastian ditemukannya puing helikopter setelah Panglima Kodam XVII/Cenderawasih, Mayor Jenderal TNI Herman Asaribab, yang didampingi Komandan Korem 172/PWY, Kolonel Infantri Binsar Sianipar, dan Bupati Pegunungan Bintang, Costan Oktemka, Senin (10/2), melihat langsung dari udara," kata Budi, Senin (10/2) seperti dilansir _Antara_.

Selanjutnya, akan diupayakan tim ke lokasi guna mengevakuasi jasad korban.

"Kemungkinan pengangkatan puing-puing itu baru akan dilakukan Selasa (11/2) karena cuaca di wilayah itu sering berubah dan tidak bersahabat," kata Budi.

Sementara itu data yang dihimpun mengungkapkan lokasi puing helikopter Mil Mi-17 dengan nomor registrasi 5138 itu berada pada posisi 04 derajat 38 menit 20,9 detik Lintang Selatan dan 140 derajat 17 menit 41,2 detik Bujur Timur pada ketinggian 13.000 kaki dari permukaan laut.
https://www.cnnindonesia.com/embed/video/407553
Helikopter buatan Rusia itu hilang dan diduga jatuh di kawasan pegunungan Papua pada akhir Juni lalu. Helikopter yang hilang kontak itu mengangkut 12 orang, terdiri atas 7 kru dan 5 personel Satgas Yonif 725/Woroagi.

Helikopter yang hilang kontak pada 28 Juni 2019 pukul 11.25 WIT itu sedang dalam misi pengiriman logistik ke pos udara pengamanan perbatasan (Pamtas) di Distrik Okbibab, Kabupaten Pegunungan Bintang, Papua.

*Lihat juga:*
Bandara Ungkap Nama Awak Helikopter Hilang Kontak di Papua *(Antara/kid)

RIP to the fallen*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> UMTAS , Bozok , Cirit , or maybe the SOM-J (Which is the compact version of SOM cruise / antiship missile) .


Bozok

Credit to PT Bureau Veritas Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Bozok
> 
> Credit to PT Bureau Veritas Indonesia
> View attachment 604824
> View attachment 604825
> View attachment 604826
















__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=161608375288568

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> UMTAS , Bozok , Cirit , or maybe the SOM-J (Which is the compact version of SOM cruise / antiship missile) .


Bukan apa2, di Indonesia misil2 turki ini dari segi nama ga menjual banget ya?
BOZOK (Bosok, javanese)
CIRIT (kecirit)


----------



## Gen3115

Nike said:


> bakamla assets
> View attachment 604551
> View attachment 604552
> View attachment 604553
> View attachment 604554
> View attachment 604555
> View attachment 604556
> View attachment 604557



Will Bakamla have their own aviation unit soon? and where are they leasing these planes from?


----------



## Nike

Reading pinoy comments about their so called alliances made me cringe and frowned, they expect US to give them freebies but they dont have anything to offer. Unlike other US allies, Philippines the worst of all why US bother to take care of them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Nike said:


> Reading pinoy comments about their so called alliances made me cringe and frowned, they expect US to give them freebies but they dont have anything to offer. Unlike other US allies, Philippines the worst of all why US bother to take care of them


Location mostly. Worst comes to worst they can serve as cannon fodder when the needs arise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Bozok


from what i read and watch , bozok was technically a lightweight glide bomb/munition and not really a missile , or was i wrong ? , i hope our UAV will consider a rocket or jet propelled munition / real missile in the next development such as Sea Venom , SOM-J or maybe a light to medium weight munition like the UMTAS or Brimstone , because glide bomb range are determined from which altitude the munition was dropped , unlike the rocket or jet engine propelled one , though one advantage , they were a lot cheaper than a real missile and also far more harder to detect (no propulsion light and heat emission).


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> from what i read and watch , bozok was technically a lightweight glide bomb/munition and not really a missile , or was i wrong ? , i hope our UAV will consider a rocket or jet propelled munition / real missile in the next development such as Sea Venom , SOM-J or maybe a light to medium weight munition like the UMTAS or Brimstone , because glide bomb range are determined from which altitude the munition was dropped , unlike the rocket or jet engine propelled one , though one advantage , they were a lot cheaper than a real missile and also far more harder to detect (no propulsion light and heat emission).


There are problems already and many more to come in regard technical issues integrating Turkish arms with mostly local & Chinese subsystems in The UAV, i can't speak for details but certainly there will be many complicated obstacles ahead about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

More nasams incoming.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227135287249162240

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> There are problems already and many more to come in regard technical issues integrating Turkish arms with mostly local & Chinese subsystems in The UAV, i can't speak for details but certainly there will be many complicated obstacles ahead about this.


heh , i thought we're going with the italians subsystems , anyway i hope we went through that kind of obstacle .

anyone have latest info of our indigenous shoulder firing Manpads and anti tank rocket/recoiless rifle ? i just recently stroll at vietnamese forum and seeing that they were already license produce their own IGLA , kinda both admire and envy them at the same time .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nike said:


> Reading pinoy comments about their so called alliances made me cringe and frowned, they expect US to give them freebies but they dont have anything to offer. Unlike other US allies, Philippines the worst of all why US bother to take care of them


Damn, just checked on them and it's fucking cringefest with the pinoy crying out for losing "their only ally". Apparently Du30's administration severe the VFA thing with the US, so basically no more free aid money and less joint military exercise. But what i dont like is their attitude of hopelessness and dependency on other countries, "proudly" taking freebies and even seeks the status of being protectorate of other countries. Wtf i bet there's no such concept like "Berdikari" in their country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Navy Submits USD375 Million Request for Eight Attack Helicopters*

11 Februari 2020





The Indonesian Navy has established a requirement for eight more anti-surface, anti-submarine capable helicopters. A request to fund the requirement has been submitted to the country's finance ministry (photo : NHIndustries)

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) has submitted a request to the country's finance ministry for the acquisition eight more naval helicopters with anti-surface, anti-submarine warfare capabilities.

A recently declassified copy of the request was provided to Jane's by a military source on the side lines of the Singapore Airshow, which is taking place from 11-16 February.

According to figures indicated in the request, the TNI-AL has requested for a total sum of IDR5,191 trillion (USD375 million) for the acquisition.

(Jane's)



Raduga said:


> heh , i thought we're going with the italians subsystems , anyway i hope we went through that kind of obstacle .
> 
> anyone have latest info of our indigenous shoulder firing Manpads and anti tank rocket/recoiless rifle ? i just recently stroll at vietnamese forum and seeing that they were already license produce their own IGLA , kinda both admire and envy them at the same time .



I am reading somewhere at Viet defense they need more than ten years to reverse engineering Igla Manpads and doing tests. 

On other hand I though we need to reverse engineering something like Mistral manpads and Milan ATGM, both of them within our scopes and had been in use


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> There are problems already and many more to come in regard technical issues integrating Turkish arms with mostly local & Chinese subsystems in The UAV, i can't speak for details but certainly there will be many complicated obstacles ahead about this.


Chinese, not italian or spain?
Are you talking about ch4 or our home grown uav?


Nike said:


> *Indonesian Navy Submits USD375 Million Request for Eight Attack Helicopters*
> 
> 11 Februari 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indonesian Navy has established a requirement for eight more anti-surface, anti-submarine capable helicopters. A request to fund the requirement has been submitted to the country's finance ministry (photo : NHIndustries)
> 
> The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) has submitted a request to the country's finance ministry for the acquisition eight more naval helicopters with anti-surface, anti-submarine warfare capabilities.
> 
> A recently declassified copy of the request was provided to Jane's by a military source on the side lines of the Singapore Airshow, which is taking place from 11-16 February.
> 
> According to figures indicated in the request, the TNI-AL has requested for a total sum of IDR5,191 trillion (USD375 million) for the acquisition.
> 
> (Jane's)
> 
> 
> 
> I am reading somewhere at Viet defense they need more than ten years to reverse engineering Igla Manpads and doing tests.
> 
> On other hand I though we need to reverse engineering something like Mistral manpads and Milan ATGM, both of them within our scopes and had been in use


Another panthers or something heavier?


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> *Indonesian Navy Submits USD375 Million Request for Eight Attack Helicopters*
> 
> 11 Februari 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indonesian Navy has established a requirement for eight more anti-surface, anti-submarine capable helicopters. A request to fund the requirement has been submitted to the country's finance ministry (photo : NHIndustries)
> 
> The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) has submitted a request to the country's finance ministry for the acquisition eight more naval helicopters with anti-surface, anti-submarine warfare capabilities.
> 
> A recently declassified copy of the request was provided to Jane's by a military source on the side lines of the Singapore Airshow, which is taking place from 11-16 February.
> 
> According to figures indicated in the request, the TNI-AL has requested for a total sum of IDR5,191 trillion (USD375 million) for the acquisition.
> 
> (Jane's)
> 
> 
> 
> I am reading somewhere at Viet defense they need more than ten years to reverse engineering Igla Manpads and doing tests.
> 
> On other hand I though we need to reverse engineering something like Mistral manpads and Milan ATGM, both of them within our scopes and had been in use


Could be apaches,could be another panther

Or...
https://www.flightglobal.com/helico...ract-for-eight-mh-60r-seahawks/130320.article
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> Chinese, not italian or spain?
> Are you talking about ch4 or our home grown uav?
> 
> Another panthers or something heavier?


What makes you think i was talking about CH4 ? Have i mentioned CH4 previously in sentences i typed ?


----------



## Jatosint

umigami said:


> Chinese, not italian or spain?
> Are you talking about ch4 or our home grown uav?
> 
> Another panthers or something heavier?





Kansel said:


> Could be apaches,could be another panther
> 
> Or...
> https://www.flightglobal.com/helico...ract-for-eight-mh-60r-seahawks/130320.article
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



It could be Panther, Super Puma/Caracal, Lynx, Wildcat, MH-60, etc.., depending on the budget and what kind of ASuW capability that TNI AL looking for (Gotong AShM sekelas hellfire udah cukup atau nyari yg bisa gotong sekelas Exocet)


----------



## Nike

Jatosint said:


> It could be Panther, Super Puma/Caracal, Lynx, Wildcat, MH-60, etc.., depending on the budget and what kind of ASuW capability that TNI AL looking for (Gotong AShM sekelas hellfire udah cukup atau nyari yg bisa gotong sekelas Exocet)



From the price they set aside and number they want to acquire you can tell, the only suitable candidate is S70B ASW helicopter, well they can take Kongsberg Penguin naval ashm and number of system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

Hmm... not sure to post this question on the econ forum or this one, but will post here since its more active.

Saw some indo language articles that the Czechs will build a defence industry factory in batujajar, bandung. Is that legitimate news or just rumours?


----------



## Raduga

this is from tescoindomaritim IG Story .






aren't that milrem UGV , or their own made indigenous UGV ? if so TescoIndomaritim should just rename their company as Tesco System Group , but im pretty sure that's MILREM Themis UGV , the tescoindomaritim could actually be a supplier representative for indonesia market or so .


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> Hmm... not sure to post this question on the econ forum or this one, but will post here since its more active.
> 
> Saw some indo language articles that the Czechs will build a defence industry factory in batujajar, bandung. Is that legitimate news or just rumours?



Counter deal if Indonesia ordered large number of arms from them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gondes

https://www.airspace-review.com/2020/02/11/pindad-mulai-laksanakan-produksi-massal-tank-harimau/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jokowi urges For all ministry to spent as early as possible 

https://m.detik.com/finance/berita-...-tiba-minta-kementerian-kebut-belanja-ada-apa


Will be more contract signed soon?

*Menhan RI Terima Kunjungan Kehormatan Dubes Rusia*
Senin, 10 Februari 2020

Jakarta



– Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia H. Prabowo Subianto menerima kunjungan kehormatan Duta Besar (Dubes) Rusia untuk Indonesia H.E. Lyudmila Georgievna Vorobieva, Senin (10/2) di kantor Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta.

Kunjungan Dubes Rusia kali ini merupakan kunjungan kedua kalinya kepada Menhan dalam kurun waktu tiga bulan terakhir, dalam upaya meningkatkan hubungan bilateral kedua negara yang sudah tejalin erat dan mencapai pada level hubungan kemitraan strategis.

Dalam kunjungan ini dibicarakan berbagai hal khususnya peningkatan kerjasama pertahanan antara Indonesia dan Rusia, dalam usia yang telah memasuki 70 tahun hubungan bilateral kedua negara.

Sebagaimana diketahui, untuk memperkuat kerjasama pertahanan, belum lama ini Menhan RI juga telah melakukan kunjungan ke Rusia dan bertemu dengan Menhan Rusia Jenderal Sergei Shoigu.

Turut mendampingi Menhan RI dalam kesempatan tersebut, Asisten Khusus Menhan Letjen TNI (Purn) Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin, Sekjen Kemhan Laksdya TNI Dr. Agus Setiadji, S.A.P., M.A., dan Dirjen Strahan Kemhan Mayor Jenderal TNI Rizerius Eko Hadisancoko,S.E.,S. A.P.,M.Si., Dirjen Kuathan Kemhan Marsda TNI N. Ponang Djawoto dan Karo TU dan Protokol Setjen Kemhan Kolonel Inf Rui F.G.P. Duarte.(BDI/JLY)

https://www.kemhan.go.id/2020/02/10/menhan-ri-terima-kunjungan-kehormatan-dubes-rusia-2.html



Raduga said:


> this is from tescoindomaritim IG Story .
> View attachment 604975
> 
> 
> aren't that milrem UGV , or their own made indigenous UGV ? if so TescoIndomaritim should just rename their company as Tesco System Group , but im pretty sure that's MILREM Themis UGV , the tescoindomaritim could actually be a supplier representative for indonesia market or so .



Milrem Themis and their contemporary is a good companion for infantry platoon on mission, just like i said before they can be mule platform and at the same time mobile sentry who can giving fire support with their remote weapon system


----------



## Nike

Dari angkasa


----------



## Mithridates

Nike said:


> Dari angkasa
> 
> View attachment 605014
> View attachment 605015


so you are buying rafales??


----------



## kooppyyy

Raduga said:


> anyone have latest info of our indigenous shoulder firing Manpads and anti tank rocket/recoiless rifle ? i just recently stroll at vietnamese forum and seeing that they were already license produce their own IGLA , kinda both admire and envy them at the same time .


Didn't the Vietnamese also licensed produce their own RPG-29? Envious indeed. 



Nike said:


> I am reading somewhere at Viet defense they need more than ten years to reverse engineering Igla Manpads and doing tests.
> 
> On other hand I though we need to reverse engineering something like Mistral manpads and Milan ATGM, both of them within our scopes and had been in use


 In terms of anti-armor, I'd also love to see Pindad simultaneously either licensed or RE items like RPG-7 or C90. Our infantry squad desperately lacks firepower.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Mithridates said:


> so you are buying rafales??


not confirmed and validated yet , still on "interested" phase .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

kooppyyy said:


> Didn't the Vietnamese also licensed produce their own RPG-29? Envious indeed.
> 
> In terms of anti-armor, I'd also love to see Pindad simultaneously either licensed or RE items like RPG-7 or C90. Our infantry *squad* desperately lacks firepower.


Or M72 LAW, Turkey also license produce them.
I personally like Carl gustaf, M4 or older version if we want to build locally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

btw talking about Helicopter ASW and utility of our Navy, there is several unit of them laying in wait for their final decision


----------



## Nike

*Turkey’s FNSS to supply Kunduz AACE to Philippines, says report*
*Gabriel Dominguez, London* - Jane's Defence Weekly
11 February 2020
Follow

RSS






Turkey’s FNSS has been awarded a contract to provide an undisclosed number of Kunduz AACEs to the Philippine military, according to an Anadolu Agency news report. Source: FNSS
Turkey's FNSS Savunma Sistemleri (FNSS) has been awarded a contract to provide an undisclosed number of Kunduz Armoured Combat Earthmovers (AACEs) to the Philippine military, according to a 10 February report by the Turkish state-owned Anadolu Agency (AA).

The media outlet quoted FNSS General Manager Nail Kurt as saying that the order placed by the Philippines will mark the first export of the Kunduz AACE, adding that other contracts may also be signed as "they [the Philippines also] need similar products".

The AACE is described by its manufacturer as an "amphibious, armoured, tracked, combat earthmover" designed for the preparation of river banks for river crossings. According to FNSS, the vehicle is capable of performing bulldozing, rough grading, excavating, hauling, and scraping operations.

The AA news report came after FNSS announced on 6 February that "mass production" of the Kaplan MT Modern Medium Weight Tank (MMWT), which was developed in partnership with Indonesian land systems company PT Pindad, began in December 2019.

As part of an agreement signed at the IDEF 2019 defence and aerospace show in Istanbul, an initial 18 Kaplan MTs are set to be built, with 10 of the tanks expected to be constructed in Turkey and the remaining eight in Indonesia, where the platform is known as Harimau (Tiger). No details were provided about the delivery schedule.

*According to PT Pindad, the Indonesian Army, which has already trialled the platform, has a requirement for 400 Kaplan MTs to replace the service's depleted fleets of French-made AMX-13 light tanks, which originally numbered more than 300.*

https://www.janes.com/article/94237/turkey-s-fnss-to-supply-kunduz-aace-to-philippines-says-report

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

At Singapore air show 2020, PT DI booth











Expect the gunship variant soon will be ready

Prabowo meeting with Russian ambassador and defence attache

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

a good platform for several purpose Dok Ing MVF U3 fire support robotic machine owned by Fire Departemen of Jakarta Municipal Area , a good buy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Tank Harimau, Produk Unggulan Made In RI yang Paling Laris*
Ferry Sandi, CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

12 February 2020 12:39





Foto: CNBC Indonesia/Samuel Pablo
*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia - *Komisi VI DPR mengadakan Rapat Dengar Pendapat (RDP) bersama dengan BUMN Industri Strategis. Salah satunya dengan PT Pindad.

PT Pindad merupakan BUMN Industri Strategis yang bergerak dalam pembuatan produk militer dan komersial. Salah satunya tank.

Dirut Pindad, Abraham Mose, mengungkapkan ada dua kendaraan tempur yang mendapatkan kontrak terbesar untuk PT Pindad.


Di antaranya adalah Medium Tank Harimau dan Kendaraan Tempur Infantri 8x8.




Foto: Dok PT PINDAD


Medium Tank Harimau diorder sebanyak 18 unit dalam periode 2020-2023. Sementara untuk Infantri 8x8 sebanyak 23 unit dari 2020-2022.

Medium Tank Harimau kontraknya seharga US$ 135 juta dan Infantri 8x8 US$ 82 juta.

Abraham mengatakan, visi dari PT Pindad adalah menjadi perusahaan global terkemuka di bidang pertahanan dan keamanan serta produk industrial pada 2026.

"Sedangkan misinya melaksanakan usaha terpadu di bidang peralatan pertahanan dan keamanan serta peralatan industrial untuk mendukung pembangunan nasional dan secara khusus mendukung pertahanan dan keamanan negara," katanya, Rabu (12/2/2020).

Pindad kini memiliki 2 pabrik di Bandung dan Turen. Pindad memiliki 2.588 karyawan.

Pindad juga memproduksi excavator dan vessel atau rel kereta api. Berikut Inovasi PT Pindad :




Foto: Dok PT PINDAD

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...-produk-unggulan-made-in-ri-yang-paling-laris

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Mau Kebut Proyek Kapal Selam, PT PAL Usul Tambahan Rp 1,7 T ke DPR*
*Soraya Novika* - detikFinance




Foto: Tim Infografis detikcom




*Jakarta* - 
Saat ini, Indonesia sudah memiliki 3 unit kapal selam buatan anak negeri yaitu PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) terdiri dari KRI Aluguro, KRI Nagapasa dan KRI Ardadedali.

Akan tetapi, jumlah itu dianggap kurang sebab penggunaan KRI tidak hanya ditujukan untuk tujuan perang atau pertahanan negara saja, akan tetapi juga kerap dialihfungsikan menjadi kapal bantu rumah sakit saat bencana terjadi.

"Pada saat kejadian bencana seperti di Palu kemarin, mau tidak mau KRI atau kapal perang itu kita ubah menjadi kapal bantu rumah sakit," ujar Direktur Utama PT PAL Indonesia Budiman Saleh dalam rapat dengar pendapat dengan Komisi VI DPR RI, Jakarta, Rabu (12/2/2020).








*Baca juga: *DPR Panggil 9 BUMN Strategis Minta Laporan Kinerja
Untuk itu, pihaknya meminta bantuan tambahan dana hingga Rp 1,7 triliun untuk memproduksi kapal selam baru hingga 2021 mendatang.

"Pada 2020 ini kita fokus untuk menyelesaikan unit kapal selam ke 4, 5, dan 6, untuk itu kami berharap adanya kepastian tentang penambahan kekurangan dana PMN Rp 1,7 triliun," sambungnya.

*Baca juga: *Di Depan DPR, PTDI Usul Tambahan Rp 70 M Buat Bikin Drone
Selain akan memproduksi 3 kapal selam tersebut, PT PAL Indonesia masih akan memproduksi sekitar 6 kapal selam lagi, sehingga nantinya Indonesia punya 12 unit kapal selam buatan dalam negeri.

https://m.detik.com/finance/industr...pal-selam-pt-pal-usul-tambahan-rp-17-t-ke-dpr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Sah, Pemerintah Gunakan Peta Laut Tunggal TNI AL*
Reporter: 
*Fajar Pebrianto*
Editor: 
*Rahma Tri*
Rabu, 12 Februari 2020 14:57 WIB






Kepala Pusat Hidrografi dan Oseanografi TNI Angkatan Laut, Laksamana Muda Harjo Susmoro (kanan) di ruang percetakan peta perairan Indonesia di kantornya, Ancol, Jakarta, 11 April 2018. TEMPO/Hendartyo Hanggi

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Pemerintah sepakat menggunakan peta laut tunggal yang diterbitkan oleh Pusat Hidrografi dan Oseanografi TNI Angkatan Laut atau Pushidrosal. Kesepakatan ini dicapai karena selama ini, masing-masing lembaga negara memiliki peta laut sendiri dan sering tumpang tindih.

“Jadi seluruh penggunaan laut yang melewati Indonesia, hanya akan menggunakan peta keluaran Pushidrosal,” kata Kepala Pushidrosal Laksamana Muda Harjo Susmoro di Kementerian Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman dan Investasi, Jakarta, Rabu, 12 Februari 2020.

Sebanyak tujuh lembaga menyepakati penggunaan peta laut Pushidrosal ini. Ketujuhnya yaitu Kemenko Kemaritiman dan Investasi, Kementerian Perhubungan, Kementerian Lingkungan Hidup dan Kehutanan, Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan, Kementerian Pariwisata, TNI Angkatan Laut, dan Badan Informasi Geospasial (BIG).

Advertising
Advertising
Beberapa waktu lalu, terjadi beberapa kasus di bidang kemaritiman. Salah satunya Kapal MV Aqua Blu dan Kapal KLM Lamima Surabaya yang menabrak terumbu karang di Laut Raja Ampat, Papua Barat. Kasus ini terjadi Desember 2019 dan Januari 2020.

Harjo mengakui, dalam kasus tabrakan terumbu karang di Raja Ampat, peta laut saat itu masih belum diperbarui dan ada kekeliruan. Untuk itulah, mulai dari ini, pemerintah menggunakan peta laut Pushidrosal yang telah berstandar internasional dan memiliki kekuatan hukum.

Selain peta laut tunggal, pemerintah juga menambah jumlah alur pelayaran dari daerah wisata. Saat ini, Kementerian Perhubungan baru menetapkan alur pelayaran di 8 daerah pariwisata. “Ke depan, akan dikembangkan ke semua (destinasi wisata), jadi nanti jelas kapal-kapal itu akan lewat mana,” kata Direktur Jenderal Perhubungan Laut, Kemenhub, Agus Purnomo.

https://bisnis.tempo.co/amp/1306684/sah-pemerintah-gunakan-peta-laut-tunggal-tni-al

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Selain akan memproduksi 3 kapal selam tersebut, PT PAL Indonesia masih akan memproduksi sekitar 6 kapal selam lagi,


I see, that's a good news 9 more submarine to come. Just like what I thought, 6 Cbg and 6 other type of subs.
It will be a fierce competition to secure 6 unit submarine contract, French - Swedes (that causing quite a headline recently) and others.
It seems that there will be no kilo, but thats no problemo.


Nike said:


> "Pada saat kejadian bencana seperti di Palu kemarin, mau tidak mau KRI atau kapal perang itu kita ubah menjadi kapal bantu rumah sakit," ujar Direktur Utama PT PAL Indonesia Budiman Saleh dalam rapat dengar pendapat dengan Komisi VI DPR RI, Jakarta, Rabu (12/2/2020).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untuk itu, pihaknya meminta bantuan tambahan dana hingga Rp 1,7 triliun untuk memproduksi kapal selam baru hingga 2021 mendatang.


Hm weird.


----------



## Nike

Congrats for vice admiral aan Kurnia to become the second person to head Indonesia coast guard 

https://m.detik.com/news/berita/d-4...k-jadi-kabakamla?tag_from=mnews_beritaTerkait



NEKONEKO said:


> I see, that's a good news 9 more submarine to come. Just like what I thought, 6 Cbg and 6 other type of subs.
> It will be a fierce competition to secure 6 unit submarine contract, French - Swedes (that causing quite a headline recently) and others.
> It seems that there will be no kilo, but thats no problemo.
> 
> Hm weird.



There is three candidate actually, one is in upper hand compared to other claimants. Turkish Germany U214 version of Reis class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Well that's still okay, I mean 12 cbg is good but 6 cbg and 6 other (more superior) will be better.


----------



## Cromwell

These to answer submarine questions.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NEKONEKO

Cromwell said:


>


10 nagapasa class that's still okay.
For the Indonesian members that want another type of submarine, masih ada kesempatan jangan kehilangan harapan lol.


----------



## mandala

Nike said:


> Foto: Dok PT PINDAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Dok PT PINDAD
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...-produk-unggulan-made-in-ri-yang-paling-laris


Nice. First official pic of Pindad Tracked IFV/APC based from the Medium Tank. Anyone got a better quality of thic pic?


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> Nice. First official pic of Pindad Tracked IFV/APC based from the Medium Tank. Anyone got a better quality of thic pic?
> 
> View attachment 605091



Look like kaplan FNSS but with sharpshooter turret with bushmaster cannon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

mandala said:


> Nice. First official pic of Pindad Tracked IFV/APC based from the Medium Tank. Anyone got a better quality of thic pic?
> 
> View attachment 605091


definitely this one but without add on composite skirt and side armor .







Nike said:


> Congrats for vice admiral aan Kurnia to become the second person to head Indonesia coast guard
> 
> https://m.detik.com/news/berita/d-4...k-jadi-kabakamla?tag_from=mnews_beritaTerkait
> 
> 
> 
> There is three candidate actually, one is in upper hand compared to other claimants. Turkish Germany U214 version of Reis class


im actually more into 10-12 Nagapasa then DCNS after it , just like what brazil and india does , or either the A26 Oceanic Extended Range , we should have 2500-4000 ton submarine for superb detterence effect , especially if they can use sub launched missile / VLS .


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> definitely this one but without add on composite skirt and side armor .


If Pindad want to develop APC based from Harimau MT then they need to redesign it like moving the engine etc, but the way Pindad develop it will be different from FNSS. Depends on Pindad will they cooperate with FNSS again or not.
It will resemble the turkish one but it is still different, though it will still use same sub component. 
Amx - scorpion replaced by Harimau MT, M113 replaced by APC version of the MT, that's nice from logistical perspective.


----------



## Raduga

*Menhan RI Menerima Kunjungan Kehormatan Duta Besar Italia*
Rabu, 12 Februari 2020

Jakarta – Menteri Pertahanan RI H. Prabowo Subianto menerima kunjungan kehormatan Duta Besar Italia untuk Indonesia Vittorio Sandalli, Rabu (12/2) di Ruang Kerja Menteri Pertahanan RI Jakarta.

Kunjungan Duta Besar Italia ini merupakan kunjungan yang ketiga kalinya dalam upaya meningkatkan hubungan bilateral antar kedua negara yang sudah terjalin erat selama ini.

Dalam kunjungan ini membahas Joint Committee for Defence Cooperation (JCDC) yang akan diselenggarakan setiap dua tahun sekali untuk memperluas *kerjasama bidang pendidikan ??* meningkatkan program saling kunjung dan mengeksplorasi potensi kerjasama bidang industri pertahanan yang sedang berlangsung.

Hadir mendampingi Menhan RI dalam kesempatan tersebut Sekjen Kemhan Laksamana Madya TNI Dr. Agus Setiadji, S.A.P., M.A., Dirjen Strahan Kemhan Mayor Jenderal TNI Rizerius Eko Hadisancoko,S.E.,S. A.P.,M.Si.dan Karo TU dan Protokol Setjen Kemhan Kolonel Inf Rui F.G.P. Duarte. (DS/SHD).
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​


NEKONEKO said:


> If Pindad want to develop APC based from Harimau MT then they need to redesign it like moving the engine etc, but the way Pindad develop it will be different from FNSS. Depends on Pindad will they cooperate with FNSS again or not.
> It will resemble the turkish one but it is still different, though it will still use same sub component.
> Amx - scorpion replaced by Harimau MT, M113 replaced by APC version of the MT, that's nice from logistical perspective.


the IFV and APC version of kaplan does move their engine in the front hull section .


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> If Pindad want to develop APC based from Harimau MT then they need to redesign it like moving the engine etc, but the way Pindad develop it will be different from FNSS. Depends on Pindad will they cooperate with FNSS again or not.
> It will resemble the turkish one but it is still different, though it will still use same sub component.
> Amx - scorpion replaced by Harimau MT, M113 replaced by APC version of the MT, that's nice from logistical perspective.



M113 will be there for decades ahead, this one to replace AMX VTT APC.


----------



## NEKONEKO

After the APC version (with the engine placed in front of the vehicle) new possibilities unlocked, SPH version.



Nike said:


> M113 will be there for *decades ahead*, this one to replace AMX VTT APC.


Lol, makes sense.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> After the APC version (with the engine placed in front of the vehicle) new possibilities unlocked, SPH version.
> 
> 
> Lol, makes sense.



Hmm then you want to make them like TAM, but i prefer to put double mortar like Nemo and acquire true purpose made SPH 

PT DI finally not in red anymore 



*Dari Rugi, Akhirnya PT Dirgantara Indonesia Raup Laba di 2019*
Ferry Sandi, CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

12 February 2020 15:22





Foto: PT Dirgantara Indonesia ekspor satu pesawat tipe CN235-220 Military Transport ke Nepal untuk Nepalese Army. (CNBC Indonesia/Rahajeng Kusumo Hastuti)
*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia - *Komisi VI DPR mengadakan Rapat Dengar Pendapat (RDP) bersama dengan BUMN Industri Strategis. Selain PT Pindad, PT INKA dan PT PAL, hadir juga BUMN yang memproduksi pesawat terbang yakni PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI).

Saat paparan, Rabu (12/2/2020) disebutkan PTDI ternyata sudah mencatatkan laba bersih di 2019 kemarin. Padahal di 2018 perseroan menderita kerugian hingga US$ 38,5 juta

Laba bersih PTDI pada 2019 tercatat US$ 10,5 juta. Laba bersih dipengaruhi oleh pendapatan perseroan yang naik hingga US$ 259,7 juta.


Pada 2019 PTDI memiliki 4 pesawat CN235 dan 6 pesawat NC212. Di 2021 nanti, perseroan berharap memiliki tambahan 2 pesawat CN235.

PTDI berkantor pusat di Jl Pajajaran Nomor 154 Bandung dan memiliki pabrik di Batu Poron Surabaya dan Tasikmalaya.

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...nya-pt-dirgantara-indonesia-raup-laba-di-2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Hmm then you want to make them like TAM, but i prefer to put double mortar like Nemo and acquire true purpose made SPH
> 
> PT DI finally not in red anymore
> 
> 
> 
> *Dari Rugi, Akhirnya PT Dirgantara Indonesia Raup Laba di 2019*
> Ferry Sandi, CNBC Indonesia
> NEWS
> 
> 12 February 2020 15:22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: PT Dirgantara Indonesia ekspor satu pesawat tipe CN235-220 Military Transport ke Nepal untuk Nepalese Army. (CNBC Indonesia/Rahajeng Kusumo Hastuti)
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia - *Komisi VI DPR mengadakan Rapat Dengar Pendapat (RDP) bersama dengan BUMN Industri Strategis. Selain PT Pindad, PT INKA dan PT PAL, hadir juga BUMN yang memproduksi pesawat terbang yakni PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI).
> 
> Saat paparan, Rabu (12/2/2020) disebutkan PTDI ternyata sudah mencatatkan laba bersih di 2019 kemarin. Padahal di 2018 perseroan menderita kerugian hingga US$ 38,5 juta
> 
> Laba bersih PTDI pada 2019 tercatat US$ 10,5 juta. Laba bersih dipengaruhi oleh pendapatan perseroan yang naik hingga US$ 259,7 juta.
> 
> 
> Pada 2019 PTDI memiliki 4 pesawat CN235 dan 6 pesawat NC212. Di 2021 nanti, perseroan berharap memiliki tambahan 2 pesawat CN235.
> 
> PTDI berkantor pusat di Jl Pajajaran Nomor 154 Bandung dan memiliki pabrik di Batu Poron Surabaya dan Tasikmalaya.
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...nya-pt-dirgantara-indonesia-raup-laba-di-2019


aren't singaporeans SSPH Primus also based on APC platform , i believe kaplan platform could do the same .


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> definitely this one but without add on composite skirt and side armor .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im actually more into 10-12 Nagapasa then DCNS after it , just like what brazil and india does , or either the A26 Oceanic Extended Range , we should have 2500-4000 ton submarine for superb detterence effect , especially if they can use sub launched missile / VLS .



For deterrence i prefer Nuclear powered attack Submarine with VLS and land attack cruise missile



Raduga said:


> aren't singaporeans SSPH Primus also based on APC platform , i believe kaplan platform could do the same .



Thats why Primus failed on export and only Singapore as user in very limited number, there is lot of weakness on Primus.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> PT DI finally not in red anymore


Finally, and with the N219 they can get more money. Its time to tap civillian market, their current products mainly is for military and security stuff.


Nike said:


> For deterrence i prefer Nuclear powered attack Submarine with VLS and land attack cruise missile


Ill go with conventional attack Submarine with VLS and land attack cruise missile.


----------



## Chaplin009x

Nike said:


> *Tank Harimau, Produk Unggulan Made In RI yang Paling Laris*
> Ferry Sandi, CNBC Indonesia
> NEWS
> 
> 12 February 2020 12:39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: CNBC Indonesia/Samuel Pablo
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia - *Komisi VI DPR mengadakan Rapat Dengar Pendapat (RDP) bersama dengan BUMN Industri Strategis. Salah satunya dengan PT Pindad.
> 
> PT Pindad merupakan BUMN Industri Strategis yang bergerak dalam pembuatan produk militer dan komersial. Salah satunya tank.
> 
> Dirut Pindad, Abraham Mose, mengungkapkan ada dua kendaraan tempur yang mendapatkan kontrak terbesar untuk PT Pindad.
> 
> 
> Di antaranya adalah Medium Tank Harimau dan Kendaraan Tempur Infantri 8x8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Dok PT PINDAD
> 
> 
> Medium Tank Harimau diorder sebanyak 18 unit dalam periode 2020-2023. Sementara untuk Infantri 8x8 sebanyak 23 unit dari 2020-2022.
> 
> Medium Tank Harimau kontraknya seharga US$ 135 juta dan Infantri 8x8 US$ 82 juta.
> 
> Abraham mengatakan, visi dari PT Pindad adalah menjadi perusahaan global terkemuka di bidang pertahanan dan keamanan serta produk industrial pada 2026.
> 
> "Sedangkan misinya melaksanakan usaha terpadu di bidang peralatan pertahanan dan keamanan serta peralatan industrial untuk mendukung pembangunan nasional dan secara khusus mendukung pertahanan dan keamanan negara," katanya, Rabu (12/2/2020).
> 
> Pindad kini memiliki 2 pabrik di Bandung dan Turen. Pindad memiliki 2.588 karyawan.
> 
> Pindad juga memproduksi excavator dan vessel atau rel kereta api. Berikut Inovasi PT Pindad :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Dok PT PINDAD
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...-produk-unggulan-made-in-ri-yang-paling-laris


135 million dollars for 18 medium tank units, while 280 million dollars, got 103 mbt leopard and an additional 50 ifv marder *correct me if i'm wrong, is the price really expensive or license fees / TOT or other party fees?


----------



## NEKONEKO

The cost could go down overtime with more unit being ordered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

NEKONEKO said:


> The cost could go down overtime with more unit being ordered.


That's the very basic of supply and demand there


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Indonesia internasional education and training expo 2020
> 
> TNI AD plan to recruit more than 17,000 personnel this year, almost two division worth
> View attachment 604533
> View attachment 604534
> View attachment 604535
> View attachment 604536
> View attachment 604537
> View attachment 604538
> View attachment 604539
> View attachment 604540
> View attachment 604541
> View attachment 604542
> View attachment 604543



17.000 is for Tamtama/bintara recruitment right? Because anak sma think only "jadi tentara ya masuk akmil kalo kd strip satu ora lah gimana sih lu"
Me : .....??????




umigami said:


> Bukan apa2, di Indonesia misil2 turki ini dari segi nama ga menjual banget ya?
> BOZOK (Bosok, javanese)
> CIRIT (kecirit)



Cirit read as Jirit (C is Jim and Ç read as ce)
Oh also their aerospace indsutry TAI 
(TAI in turkey caled TUSAŞ)


----------



## Cromwell



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos

Chaplin009x said:


> 135 million dollars for 18 medium tank units, while 280 million dollars, got 103 mbt leopard and an additional 50 ifv marder *correct me if i'm wrong, is the price really expensive or license fees / TOT or other party fees?


Second hand versus newly build. Of course second hand is much cheaper but it is difficult to find any second hand Leopard anymore. And dont forget that many components also comes from European companies like armor, engine, and turret.


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 605201
> View attachment 605202


i didn't see any strategic alliance with the Odense Maritime Technology, what happened with Iver plan , is this an old catalogue or latest one ?


----------



## Lasa-X

NEKONEKO said:


> 10 nagapasa class that's still okay.
> For the Indonesian members that want another type of submarine, masih ada kesempatan jangan kehilangan harapan lol.


There will be no other options. PAL is going to use their ace card "kalian sudah invest triliunan rupiah untuk pabrik KS karya anak bangsa, masa beli dari luar negeri?" That will shut every opinions.

So good luck with old design 209/1400ton class KS 
Bring those KS millenial (403-405) to FOC asap. Ask DSME to fix their problems. Don't let the old soldier 402 work alone. How can we rely on a single 30+ y.o sub for all the missions while the new KS karya anak bangsa stay at the dock? ....and buy another batch of the same subs?



Raduga said:


> i didn't see any strategic alliance with the Odense Maritime Technology, what happened with Iver plan , is this an old catalogue or latest one ?


I heard it is cancelled?


----------



## Chaplin009x

Indos said:


> Second hand versus newly build. Of course second hand is much cheaper but it is difficult to find any second hand Leopard anymore. And dont forget that many components also comes from European companies like armor, engine, and turret.


i know it's seconhand. 135 for 18, the price per unit is 7.5. there are several brand new MBT that are much cheaper. Even if you associate it with economic theory, for vehicles categorized as medium tanks with 105 mm cannons. it's still too expensive lol. I am trying to ask and discuss whether this is a TOT fee, including a TOT turret or idk, if you only buy without TOT, for example the price of turret is it really that much?


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> i didn't see any strategic alliance with the Odense Maritime Technology, what happened with Iver plan , is this an old catalogue or latest one ?


Maybe because there's no contract for it yet and maybe we can expect it really really soon.



Chaplin009x said:


> i know it's seconhand. 135 for 18, the price per unit is 7.5. there are several brand new MBT that are much cheaper. Even if you associate it with economic theory, for vehicles categorized as medium tanks with 105 mm cannons. it's still too expensive lol. I am trying to ask and discuss whether this is a TOT fee, including a TOT turret or idk, if you only buy without TOT, for example the price of turret is it really that much?


It's still LRIP phase so don't expect it to be cheap asf.



Lasa-X said:


> I heard it is cancelled?


Source?


----------



## Chestnut

Lasa-X said:


> There will be no other options. PAL is going to use their ace card "kalian sudah invest triliunan rupiah untuk pabrik KS karya anak bangsa, masa beli dari luar negeri?" That will shut every opinions.
> 
> So good luck with old design 209/1400ton class KS
> Bring those KS millenial (403-405) to FOC asap. Ask DSME to fix their problems. Don't let the old soldier 402 work alone. How can we rely on a single 30+ y.o sub for all the missions while the new KS karya anak bangsa stay at the dock? ....and buy another batch of the same subs?
> 
> 
> I heard it is cancelled?


The problem isn't on South Korea's part, the problem is on us. The Navy basically kept telling DSME and PAL to cut corners so the submarine would be cheaper, so obviously the end product is a submarine that isn't much more of a leap then the older 209's and original Chang Bogo class. The South Koreans know how to build submarines, we just weren't committed enough to shell out the cost.

Considering we're already this far, I'd rather we invest into the DSME 2000 offering. It combines the aspects of the Type 214, Improved CB, and KSS-3000 into a 2000 ton package. This would actually be a true deterrent as it has AIP and VLS capability whilst sharing a same lineage with the older 209's and Improved CB's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> i didn't see any strategic alliance with the Odense Maritime Technology, what happened with Iver plan , is this an old catalogue or latest one ?


These are from Q&A between state owned enterprises and 6th commission from House of Representative on February 12th 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Thoughts?
http://militermeter.com/kata-rusia-indonesia-enggak-punya-duit-untuk-beli-su-35/
Bahasa nya clickbait banged lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Chaplin009x said:


> i know it's seconhand. 135 for 18, the price per unit is 7.5. there are several brand new MBT that are much cheaper. Even if you associate it with economic theory, for vehicles categorized as medium tanks with 105 mm cannons. it's still too expensive lol. I am trying to ask and discuss whether this is a TOT fee, including a TOT turret or idk, if you only buy without TOT, for example the price of turret is it really that much?





Kansel said:


> Maybe because there's no contract for it yet and maybe we can expect it really really soon.
> 
> 
> It's still LRIP phase so don't expect it to be cheap asf.
> 
> 
> Source?



Yup, it is still in LRIP phase, harus berani buat nutupin biaya RnD

135 jt itu juga bisa jadi udah termasuk amunisi, sucad, biaya pelatihan, dsb-nya yang berarti harga per-unitnya lebih murah dari 135: 18 = 7,5 jt per-unit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Well bikin production line itu mahal, dan juga pengen liat nilai kontrak selanjutnya soalnya by planning hingga 2025 TNI AD akan deal kontrak hingga 108 unit Medium tank.

Tapi gua pribadi sih pengen juga TNI AD tetep aktif nyari second hand Leopard 2 untuk memenuhi kebutuhan satuan cavalry supaya ga cacat diisi sama Anoa anoa an atau Ferret dan Saracen. Malah kalah kelas ntar sama Yonif Mekanis yg make Pandur IFV, Anoa dan M113

*US Air Force wants commoditised F-16 for easier Foreign Military Sales*
12 February 2020


Save article
The US Air Force wants to develop a commoditised Lockheed Martin F-16 to make it easier for US allies and foreign partners to buy the combat aircraft.

The service is eyeing a fighter as its next project after creating a commoditised MQ-9 Reaper unmanned air vehicle (UAV) in coordination with manufacturer General Atomics Aeronautical Systems, says Kelli Seybolt, deputy under secretary of the US Air Force (USAF) for international affairs, at the Singapore air show.







Source: BillyPix

The USAF believes that the amount of customisation that goes into aircraft bought through Foreign Military Sales complicates the process and increases cost. By creating a standard, or “commoditized” version, the service believes it can make it easier to buy American.

The concept is being refined first with the MQ-9, says Seybolt.

“It would create a situation where we would have a standard MQ-9 platform that the countries could come in and buy. It’s kind of like buying a car,” she says. “Commoditisation is going to allow them to have less risk as they look at procuring the platform because they’ll know the price or know what they’re getting.”

A commoditised aircraft would include a standard price and standard operating cost. And so, it would avoid costly customisation.

“One of the challenges with programmes across the board is when countries start looking at really tailoring what they want, and creating or having developmental aspects,” says Seybolt. “That’s where you add cost and risk.”

Lockheed Martin said in a financial earnings call in October 2019 that it believed it could increase its backlog of F-16 orders in the near term from 30 units to 90 units based on demand from Asia and the Middle East. In Asia, prospective customers include Taiwan, India, Indonesia and the Philippines.

https://www.flightglobal.com/singap...-easier-foreign-military-sales/136690.article


----------



## Chaplin009x

Jatosint said:


> Yup, it is still in LRIP phase, harus berani buat nutupin biaya RnD
> 
> 135 jt itu juga bisa jadi udah termasuk amunisi, sucad, biaya pelatihan, dsb-nya yang berarti harga per-unitnya lebih murah dari 135: 18 = 7,5 jt per-unit


rnd? ammo? please give us a source. I think we only bought a Kaplan license. which was fully designed and fully developed by Turkey. Correct me if i'm wrong. ok if this is the LRIP phase. I am waiting for the contract value from the Philippines of course if we get it, so it becomes a little clearer. war strategy is certainly secret but for procurement, now this is an era of openness. I hope that all relevant institutions and policy makers are truly responsible for the use of public money. because like it or not, the majority of people are still not prosperous. not yet


----------



## NEKONEKO

Chaplin009x said:


> I think we only bought a Kaplan license. which was fully designed and fully developed by Turkey.


AFAIK we develop it together with Turkey and we have the rights to export them, its tailored to fulfill TNI AD requirements suited for Indonesian soil.



Raduga said:


> i didn't see any strategic alliance with the Odense Maritime Technology, what happened with Iver plan , is this an old catalogue or latest one ?


Maybe it is still being handled by the guys in Jakarta, those guys in PAL have no authority yet to talk about the Iver, until its official.
I guess it's still on the acquiring green light phase for the ship and it's sub components (sensors, weapons etc), thus PAL is not included yet in the team, maybe later when already on the negotiation phase.


----------



## Nike

Chaplin009x said:


> rnd? ammo? please give us a source. I think we only bought a Kaplan license. which was fully designed and fully developed by Turkey. Correct me if i'm wrong. ok if this is the LRIP phase. I am waiting for the contract value from the Philippines of course if we get it, so it becomes a little clearer. war strategy is certainly secret but for procurement, now this is an era of openness. I hope that all relevant institutions and policy makers are truly responsible for the use of public money. because like it or not, the majority of people are still not prosperous. not yet



Tell that to this guy , he is part of the designer team of Medium Tank. From scracth on paper he had share on how Medium tank would be look like until the freeze design right now. If you are New timer you can look on this very thread how Medium tank project commenced and all of the relevan news




        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


And one thing, who are you and whats with your ego need to be golden spoonfed like a todler

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> If you are New timer you can look on this very thread how Medium tank project commenced and all of the relevan news


He/she can start from here.


Indos said:


> He affirmed that Pindad would cooperate with Rheinmetall of Germany to produce tank ammunition, with *FNSS of Turkey to develop medium-sized tank*s, and also with Cockerill Maintenance & Ingenierie SA Defence (CMI) to produce 90mm and 105mm caliber turrets





Reashot Xigwin said:


> Turkey and Indonesia have signed an agreement to *jointly develop and produce a medium-weight tank*, Turkey’s Undersecretary for Defense Industries announced



90 mm turret. ✓
105 mm turret. ✘
105 mm ammunition. ✓
120 mm ammunition. ✘


Nike said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chaplin009x

Nike said:


> Tell that to this guy , he is part of the designer team of Medium Tank. From scracth on paper he had share on how Medium tank would be look like until the freeze design right now. If you are New timer you can look on this very thread how Medium tank project commenced and all of the relevan news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> And one thing, who are you and whats with your ego need to be golden spoonfed like a todler


And then who are you?! 
Before there was an agreement, the Kaplan was already formed in such a form. why not be honest, Pindad has not been able to make it independently, therefore we are collaborating with Turkey, all the processes of TOT Submarines and LPD Korean / light frigate and our engineer were sent there. How do you think if it is not like that process. to be honest we still need help so we can measure the ability of the nation and not be overproud, and one more thing, who the hell are you?


----------



## Nike

Chaplin009x said:


> And then who are you?!
> Before there was an agreement, the Kaplan was already formed in such a form. why not be honest, Pindad has not been able to make it independently, therefore we are collaborating with Turkey, all the processes of TOT Submarines and LPD Korean / light frigate and our engineer were sent there. How do you think if it is not like that process. to be honest we still need help so we can measure the ability of the nation and not be overproud, and one more thing, who the hell are you?




Wtf, you imbecile, acting so though you dont learn you dont read. You just acting on your presumption. There is no need to answer your EGO!!!


----------



## Chaplin009x

Jatosint said:


> Yup, it is still in LRIP phase, harus berani buat nutupin biaya RnD
> 
> 135 jt itu juga bisa jadi udah termasuk amunisi, sucad, biaya pelatihan, dsb-nya yang berarti harga per-unitnya lebih murah dari 135: 18 = 7,5 jt per-unit





Jatosint said:


> Yup, it is still in LRIP phase, harus berani buat nutupin biaya RnD
> 
> 135 jt itu juga bisa jadi udah termasuk amunisi, sucad, biaya pelatihan, dsb-nya yang berarti harga per-unitnya lebih murah dari 135: 18 = 7,5 jt per-unit


I just can't believe a presumption (bisa jadi) because you are an old member you do not accept if I refute your words. I searched in open source and what I found was that Kaplan was ready with such a design before there was an agreement with Indonesia, and you just gave the source an account and wow everything became clear. imbecile? lol why are you so angry. Sehat pak? hati-hati darah tinggi.


----------



## mandala

Chaplin009x said:


> I just can't believe a presumption (bisa jadi) because you are an old member you do not accept if I refute your words. *I searched in open source and what I found was that Kaplan was ready with such a design before there was an agreement with Indonesia,* and you just gave the source an account and wow everything became clear. imbecile? lol why are you so angry. Sehat pak? hati-hati darah tinggi.


No there isn't. The Kaplan *MT* also known as the Modern Medium Weight Tank (MMWT) was specially made for Indonesia TNI-AD spec requirement from the drawing board. Make no mistake FNSS have launched several tracked armored vehicle with the name *Kaplan*. There was a youtube video interview with CEO of FNSS during Indo Defence stating that the Kaplan MT was develop together with PT Pindad and it was a new design to meet the needs and requirement of TNI-AD. I will try to find the video.

Windu Paramarta (chief design engineer PT Pindad and designer of Komodo 4x4) said in Formil Kaskus Facebook (he often commented regarding Medium Tank development news) that he and his Pindad colleagues have their own office in FNSS Turkey to assist in the design and development of the Kaplan MT.

You can ask him questions he will happily answer you even invite you to his office in Bandung to discuss the technical development of the Kaplan MT.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

https://m.facebook.com/windu.paramart
https://www.instagram.com/winduparamarta/


----------



## NEKONEKO

HannibalBarca said:


> The thing is... Symptoms of nCov could pass for something else... Like the flu.
> You really need a proper "Nationwide Plan" to check those with such "Symptoms"...
> And that will require Extra Funds/Management/Formation/Manpower etc...
> 
> 
> Let's hope they start to check asap... We do not need another center of propagation.


*Indonesia traces movements of Chinese tourist with coronavirus*

JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia is retracing the movements of a Chinese tourist diagnosed with coronavirus upon return from the resort island of Bali, a health ministry official said on Thursday.

The world’s fourth most populous country, with more than 260 million people, is a popular destination for Chinese visitors but has so far not recorded any cases.
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-health-indonesia/indonesia-traces-movements-of-chinese-tourist-with-coronavirus-idUSKBN2070YC?feedType=RSS&feedName=worldNews&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Reuters/worldNews+(Reuters+World+News)

Hm well, idk what to comment
Wish for the best.

What I want to make clear is


Chaplin009x said:


> I think we only bought a Kaplan license


Not really. 


Chaplin009x said:


> which was fully designed and fully developed by Turkey.


We also involved in the development phase.


Chaplin009x said:


> why not be honest, Pindad has not been able to make it independently, therefore we are collaborating with Turkey


Yes, we are collaborating with them and thus we are not only license build it.


Chaplin009x said:


> all the processes of TOT Submarines and LPD Korean / light frigate and our engineer were sent there


Yes but we are not involved in the development phase. While the MT we are involved in the development phase to some extent.
Tldr, we are not only buy/get the license but also involved in the development process.

Old member or new member is not important, its about the contribution to the thread and the good and active discussion.


----------



## Chaplin009x

NEKONEKO said:


> *Indonesia traces movements of Chinese tourist with coronavirus*
> 
> JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia is retracing the movements of a Chinese tourist diagnosed with coronavirus upon return from the resort island of Bali, a health ministry official said on Thursday.
> 
> The world’s fourth most populous country, with more than 260 million people, is a popular destination for Chinese visitors but has so far not recorded any cases.
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-health-indonesia/indonesia-traces-movements-of-chinese-tourist-with-coronavirus-idUSKBN2070YC?feedType=RSS&feedName=worldNews&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Reuters/worldNews+(Reuters+World+News)
> 
> Hm well, idk what to comment
> Wish for the best.
> 
> What I want to make clear is
> 
> Not really.
> 
> We also involved in the development phase.
> 
> Yes, we are collaborating with them and thus we are not only license build it.
> 
> Yes but we are not involved in the development phase. While the MT we are involved in the development phase to some extent.
> Tldr, we are not only buy/get the license but also involved in the development process.


https://www.janes.com/article/65134/light-weight-low-profile-indodef16-d1
I agree if we are involved in the prototype development stage, but the rnd has been completed by Turkey and the design is ready. this makes sense and it's not wrong if I think pindad buys a license, because the design must have been patented by the manufacturer, right? business is business. if Turkey is very kind, we are given license rights or idk, that's another matter. at first I only questioned the price that seemed expensive and I accepted it if it was still in the LRIP phase. because we are not a rich country and many people are still poor. and I hope that policymakers are responsible for using public money carefully. because the value is trillions of rupiah. where is my fault? I am a taxpayer and you too. I have the right to question that.


----------



## mandala

Chaplin009x said:


> https://www.janes.com/article/65134/light-weight-low-profile-indodef16-d1
> I agree if we are involved in the prototype development stage, *but the rnd has been completed by Turkey and the design is ready.* this makes sense and it's not wrong if I think pindad buys a license, because the design must have been patented by the manufacturer, right? business is business. if Turkey is very kind, we are given license rights or idk, that's another matter. at first I only questioned the price that seemed expensive and I accepted it if it was still in the LRIP phase. because we are not a rich country and many people are still poor. and I hope that policymakers are responsible for using public money carefully. because the value is trillions of rupiah. where is my fault? I am a taxpayer and you too. I have the right to question that.


It seems you've made up your decision no matter how i and others try to explain it to you. Btw where in the Janes link you posted that the Kaplan MT design is ready before the agreement between Pindad and FNSS? 

I posted Windu Paramarta Facebook and IG if you like to ask question to him directly.


----------



## Raduga

Chaplin009x said:


> https://www.janes.com/article/65134/light-weight-low-profile-indodef16-d1
> I agree if we are involved in the prototype development stage, but the rnd has been completed by Turkey and the design is ready. this makes sense and it's not wrong if I think pindad buys a license, because the design must have been patented by the manufacturer, right? business is business. if Turkey is very kind, we are given license rights or idk, that's another matter. at first I only questioned the price that seemed expensive and I accepted it if it was still in the LRIP phase. because we are not a rich country and many people are still poor. and I hope that policymakers are responsible for using public money carefully. because the value is trillions of rupiah. where is my fault? I am a taxpayer and you too. I have the right to question that.



this is from the very old news i found.
https://www.merdeka.com/uang/gandeng-turki-pindad-buat-medium-tank.html

*Gandeng Turki, Pindad buat Medium Tank*
Jumat, 4 Oktober 2013 15:49Reporter : Idris Rusadi Putra




Gladi Bersih TNI. ©2012 Merdeka.com/imam buhori

*Merdeka.com - *Perusahaan pelat merah, PT Pindad menggandeng perusahaan Turki untuk membuat Medium Tank atau produk di bawah Leopard Heavy Tank. *kerja* sama ini tidak murni untuk bisnis, melainkan kerja sama antar pemerintah.

"Tank itu kita sedang buat medium tank. Ternyata jumlah medium tank dibutuhkan banyak juga. Kita dari dulu sudah mengembangkan tank dari supply rantai tank dan roda roda nya," ucap Direktur Perencanaan dan Pengembangan PT Pindad, Wahyu Utomo ketika ditemui di Monas, *Jakarta*, Jumat (4/10).

Namun, ada yang disayangkan dari kerja sama dengan Turki. Marketing Manajer PT Pindad, Sena Maulana tidak segan menyebut perusahaan Turki yang bekerja sama dengan Pindad dinilai belum ahli dan belum pernah membuat medium tank.

*"Kita desain sendiri tank nya. Mereka (pemerintah RI) dengan Turki bekerja sama. Masih terjadi penjajakan. ini tidak memiliki kapabilitas yang kita harapkan. Kita ingin partner lebih jago dri tadi. Tapi ini pemerintah ke pemerintah,*" katanya.

Di samping pengembangan medium tank dengan Turki, BUMN persenjataan ini juga mengembangkan medium tank sendiri dengan *nama* SBS. Saat ini baru mengembangkan prototype nya.

"Daripada proyek dengan Turki masih diam, kita kembangkan sendiri namanya SBS. SBS sudah jalan sekarang. 2014 target sudah mulai bisa jalan jauh," tutupnya
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
there was this front mounted engine design before our designer decide to place the engine on the back


----------



## Chaplin009x

mandala said:


> It seems you've made up your decision no matter how i and others try to explain it to you. Btw where in the Janes link you posted that the Kaplan MT design is ready before the agreement between Pindad and FNSS?
> 
> I posted Windu Paramarta Facebook and IG if you like to ask question to him directly.


I do not understand why you have to attack personally. in the picture looks different only camo. just ask sir. if the answer or screenshot can be displayed here would be very good I think.


----------



## mandala

Chaplin009x said:


> I do not understand why you have to attack personally. in the picture looks different only camo. just ask sir. if the answer or screenshot can be displayed here would be very good I think.
> View attachment 605434


Well i was just commenting on what you said. This is what you wrote:

*"Before there was an agreement, the Kaplan was already formed in such a form."*

Where in the Janes article said that? The pic from the Janes link was taken from Indo Defence 2016 two years *after* the Pindad & FNSS agreement signed at Indo Defence 2014.


----------



## Raduga

Chaplin009x said:


> I do not understand why you have to attack personally. in the picture looks different only camo. just ask sir. if the answer or screenshot can be displayed here would be very good I think.
> View attachment 605434


that article have nowhere said they used already available design .

the rumour of LOI of the medium tank actually showed up in the last year of 2012 when the Kaskus Formil still become a reliable source of information about indonesia military program , the validation of that LOI project was then surfaced in local media in around 2013 , we've actually been gone through a major design changes before deciding the finalized design , which is the current kaplan now .


----------



## Chaplin009x

Raduga said:


> this is from the very old news i found.
> https://www.merdeka.com/uang/gandeng-turki-pindad-buat-medium-tank.html
> 
> *Gandeng Turki, Pindad buat Medium Tank*
> Jumat, 4 Oktober 2013 15:49Reporter : Idris Rusadi Putra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gladi Bersih TNI. ©2012 Merdeka.com/imam buhori
> 
> *Merdeka.com - *Perusahaan pelat merah, PT Pindad menggandeng perusahaan Turki untuk membuat Medium Tank atau produk di bawah Leopard Heavy Tank. *kerja* sama ini tidak murni untuk bisnis, melainkan kerja sama antar pemerintah.
> 
> "Tank itu kita sedang buat medium tank. Ternyata jumlah medium tank dibutuhkan banyak juga. Kita dari dulu sudah mengembangkan tank dari supply rantai tank dan roda roda nya," ucap Direktur Perencanaan dan Pengembangan PT Pindad, Wahyu Utomo ketika ditemui di Monas, *Jakarta*, Jumat (4/10).
> 
> Namun, ada yang disayangkan dari kerja sama dengan Turki. Marketing Manajer PT Pindad, Sena Maulana tidak segan menyebut perusahaan Turki yang bekerja sama dengan Pindad dinilai belum ahli dan belum pernah membuat medium tank.
> 
> *"Kita desain sendiri tank nya. Mereka (pemerintah RI) dengan Turki bekerja sama. Masih terjadi penjajakan. ini tidak memiliki kapabilitas yang kita harapkan. Kita ingin partner lebih jago dri tadi. Tapi ini pemerintah ke pemerintah,*" katanya.
> 
> Di samping pengembangan medium tank dengan Turki, BUMN persenjataan ini juga mengembangkan medium tank sendiri dengan *nama* SBS. Saat ini baru mengembangkan prototype nya.
> 
> "Daripada proyek dengan Turki masih diam, kita kembangkan sendiri namanya SBS. SBS sudah jalan sekarang. 2014 target sudah mulai bisa jalan jauh," tutupnya
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> there was this front mounted engine design before our designer decide to place the engine on the back


Ok2 tq brader
https://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/turkey-indonesia-agree-to-develop-medium-weight-tank------82091
Turkish FNSS Defense Systems, the leading land combat systems company in Turkey, will provide job training to Indonesia’s state-owned PT Pindad for the medium-weight tank’s design and production.

The first prototype will be produced in Turkey with the participation of PT Pindand’s engineers and the second prototype will be produced in Indonesia by PT Pindad.
written like that. how you interpret is up to you


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Singapore Airshow 2020: Indonesia prepares CN-235 gunship for first aerial firings*
*Key Points*

Indonesian aerospace company PT Dirgantara has made progress on a gunship variant of its CN-235 aircraft
The variant will be marketed to potential customers, especially those in the Middle East and African regions
Indonesian state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara (PTDI) has completed ground firing trials on a gunship variant of the CN-235 twin-engine multipurpose aircraft, and is now preparing the airframe for its first aerial tests, Igan Satyawati, the company's vice president for business development and marketing, told _Jane's_ at Singapore Airshow 2020.

The variant, which has been developed out of the company's flying test bed (FTB) airframe, is fitted with single-barrelled 30 mm DEFA 553 aircraft cannon on the portside aft of its fuselage.

The weapon was salvaged from a retired Douglas A-4H Skyhawk that was formerly in service with the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU).

The FTB was formerly in service with the now defunct domestic flight operator, Merpati Nusantara Airlines. PTDI acquired the airframe as a platform from which it can prove out experimental concepts, such as the gunship variant.

It is equipped with General Electric (GE) CT7-9 turboprop engines and has been structurally enhanced to withstand the weight of its 30 mm cannon. The airframe has also been retrofitted with storage compartments to store equipment and munitions related to the weapon.

There are plans to incorporate hardpoints on the aircraft's wings and fuselage so it can carry additional weapons but this is not a priority at the moment, said the company.

"Now that ground-based firings from the aircraft have been completed, we are focused on preparing the parameters to test the aircraft and its [30 mm] weapon while it is in the air," sad Igan, adding that the company is aiming to conduct the flight trials by 2020.

https://www.janes.com/article/94279...pares-cn-235-gunship-for-first-aerial-firings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Chaplin009x said:


> Ok2 tq brader
> https://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/turkey-indonesia-agree-to-develop-medium-weight-tank------82091
> Turkish FNSS Defense Systems, the leading land combat systems company in Turkey, will provide job training to Indonesia’s state-owned PT Pindad for the medium-weight tank’s design and production.
> 
> The first prototype will be produced in Turkey with the participation of PT Pindand’s engineers and the second prototype will be produced in Indonesia by PT Pindad.
> written like that. how you interpret is up to you


like other forumer here said , ask the Windu Pramarta the guy who design the finalized Kaplan schematic (some of the forumer here already post his IG account) , he would lovely tell you what work share does indonesian engineer got , it's quite funny , i still remember when he actually gone mad in some indonesian defense FB page when someone criticized his medium tank design have a bulky and wide front hull characteristic .


----------



## mandala

NEKONEKO said:


> *The FTB was formerly in service with the now defunct domestic flight operator, Merpati Nusantara Airlines. PTDI acquired the airframe as a platform from which it can prove out experimental concepts, such as the gunship variant.*
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/94279...pares-cn-235-gunship-for-first-aerial-firings


Afaik the FTB is a newly build platform and made its maiden flight last year. Again Janes made a mistake in its article.



Raduga said:


> like other forumer here said , ask the Windu Pramarta the guy who design the finalized Kaplan schematic (some of the forumer here already post his IG account) , he would lovely tell you what work share does indonesian engineer got , it's quite funny , i still remember when he actually gone mad in some indonesian defense FB page when someone criticized his medium tank design have a bulky and wide front hull characteristic .


Yup saw that too. Lol.

I once posted a screenshot here of his comment on what TNI-AD requirement for the Medium Tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chaplin009x

Raduga said:


> like other forumer here said , ask the Windu Pramarta the guy who design the finalized Kaplan schematic (some of the forumer here already post his IG account) , he would lovely tell you what work share does indonesian engineer got , it's quite funny , i still remember when he actually gone mad in some indonesian defense FB page when someone criticized his medium tank design have a bulky and wide front hull characteristic .





mandala said:


> Afaik the FTB is a newly build platform and made its maiden flight last year. Again Janes made a mistake in its article.
> 
> 
> Yup saw that too. Lol.
> 
> I once posted a screenshot here of his comment on what TNI-AD requirement for the Medium Tank.





mandala said:


> Afaik the FTB is a newly build platform and made its maiden flight last year. Again Janes made a mistake in its article.
> 
> 
> Yup saw that too. Lol.
> 
> I once posted a screenshot here of his comment on what TNI-AD requirement for the Medium Tank.


I have replied to your comment, sir. just ask Mr. Windupramarta. if screenshots / answers from mr. windu can be shared here it will be very good. and can embarrass me  and deny my source. from that source I made an interpretation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Chaplin009x said:


> I have replied to your comment, sir. just ask Mr. Windupramarta. if screenshots / answers from mr. windu can be shared here it will be very good. and can embarrass me  and deny my source. from that source I made an interpretation.


You haven't even answered my question.

This is what you wrote:

*"Before there was an agreement, the Kaplan was already formed in such a form."*

Where in the Janes or Hurriyet article said that?






https://m.facebook.com/groups/114049391991666?view=permalink&id=1610163132380277&refid=18&_ft_=qid.6594393307944024505:mf_story_key.1610163132380277:top_level_post_id.1610163132380277:tl_objid.1610163132380277:src.22:photo_id.10210728720482912&__tn__=*W-R&refsrc=https://m.facebook.com/login.php?ref=104&ref=104&_rdr


----------



## NEKONEKO

1. There is spec requirements that need to be fulfilled, and thus need to develop the tank not just get license from existing tank and build it, though existing tank can be used as base model.
2. Feel free to discuss with the dude himself.



Nike said:


> Are this is the design of Indonesian Medium Tank?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit to Windu Paramarta Instagram photo by @winduparamarta (windu paramarta) | Iconosquare


Do you still remember what pic you posted here? Is it sbs tank?
Link dead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

I posted this before here of Windu Paramarta's Pindad colleague Kang Fauzi models of Harimau Tanks, Pindad IFV/APC tracked variants...etc.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## NEKONEKO

Silahtar said:


>


"Developed by Turkish defense contractor FNSS and Indonesian Pt Pindad" by anadolu agency


mandala said:


> Information from Windu Paramarta (Designer & Sales Engineer PT Pindad) comment regarding the Pindad Medium Tank specification:
> 
> > STANAG 5
> > Anti Mine Protection Level 3B & 4
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/114049391991666?view=permalink&id=1386057498124176


I was a few hundreds pages back looking for your post. Lol


mandala said:


> You haven't even answered my question.
> 
> This is what you wrote:
> 
> *"Before there was an agreement, the Kaplan was already formed in such a form."*
> 
> Where in the Janes or Hurriyet article said that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/114049391991666?view=permalink&id=1610163132380277&refid=18&_ft_=qid.6594393307944024505:mf_story_key.1610163132380277:top_level_post_id.1610163132380277:tl_objid.1610163132380277:src.22:photo_id.10210728720482912&__tn__=*W-R&refsrc=https://m.facebook.com/login.php?ref=104&ref=104&_rdr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

NEKONEKO said:


> "Developed by Turkish defense contractor FNSS and Indonesian Pt Pindad" by anadolu agency
> 
> I was a few hundreds pages back looking for your post. Lol


Lol. I was lazy to search here so i search the screenshot in Formil thread.


----------



## Kansel

mandala said:


> I posted this before here of Windu Paramarta's Pindad colleague Kang Fauzi models of Harimau Tanks, Pindad IFV/APC tracked variants...etc.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


We even developed wheeled variant of Black Tiger lol (not long before we acquire pandur II got cancelled after that).

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Chaplin009x

mandala said:


> You haven't even answered my question.
> 
> This is what you wrote:
> 
> *"Before there was an agreement, the Kaplan was already formed in such a form."*
> 
> Where in the Janes or Hurriyet article said that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/114049391991666?view=permalink&id=1610163132380277&refid=18&_ft_=qid.6594393307944024505:mf_story_key.1610163132380277:top_level_post_id.1610163132380277:tl_objid.1610163132380277:src.22:photo_id.10210728720482912&__tn__=*W-R&refsrc=https://m.facebook.com/login.php?ref=104&ref=104&_rdr


Scroll up sir.


----------



## mandala

Chaplin009x said:


> Scroll up sir.


What? This?

"Turkish FNSS Defense Systems, the leading land combat systems company in Turkey, will provide job training to Indonesia’s state-owned PT Pindad for the medium-weight tank’s design and production."

^^ Lol. You said clearly that the design was already done before the Pindad & FNSS agreement. Where in the article? Providing a job training does not the mean the design is already done. The Kaplan MT was tailored design to meet specific TNI-AD requirement.

Did you even bother to look at the Windu Paramarta screenshot posted by me and Neko?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Chaplin009x said:


> Turkish FNSS Defense Systems, the leading land combat systems company in Turkey, will *provide job training* to Indonesia’s state-owned PT Pindad for the *medium-weight tank’s design and production*.


I think this one is very clear.


Chaplin009x said:


> how you interpret is up to you


But you can't interpret it as we are getting license only. 


Chaplin009x said:


> Scroll up sir.


----------



## Indos

@Chaplin009x

Of course there is a job training for Pindad worker in order to build the second prototype in Pindad facility. And if FNSS also give job training for some Pindad personnel for design work it is also quite understandable as it may be part of the TOT since FNSS is partly owned by BAE system which has tremendous design capability.

Giving a job training on design work also doesnt suggest that the design is made entirely by Turkish. It is two different thing as job training IMO is on the TOT scheme. And it is clearly stated in any sources that the development is conducted by both Turkish and Indonesia. It is also very clear from the report that show the intellectual property is equal for both Indonesia and Turkish that suggests both parties are working together on the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chaplin009x

mandala said:


> What? This?
> 
> "Turkish FNSS Defense Systems, the leading land combat systems company in Turkey, will provide job training to Indonesia’s state-owned PT Pindad for the medium-weight tank’s design and production."
> 
> ^^ Lol. You said clearly that the design was already done before the Pindad & FNSS agreement. Where in the article? Providing a job training does not the mean the design is already done. The Kaplan MT was tailored design to meet specific TNI-AD requirement.
> 
> Did you even bother to look at the Windu Paramarta screenshot posted by me and Neko?





mandala said:


> What? This?
> 
> "Turkish FNSS Defense Systems, the leading land combat systems company in Turkey, will provide job training to Indonesia’s state-owned PT Pindad for the medium-weight tank’s design and production."
> 
> ^^ Lol. You said clearly that the design was already done before the Pindad & FNSS agreement. Where in the article? Providing a job training does not the mean the design is already done. The Kaplan MT was tailored design to meet specific TNI-AD requirement.
> 
> Did you even bother to look at the Windu Paramarta screenshot posted by me and Neko?


they already have a design and offer . Indonesian side give "requirements", technical specifications etc. and they just adjust it. they "provide" job training and Indonesian engineers are sent to Turkey for the next stage which is my interpretation. I will not force you to agree with my opinion  LOL LOL LOL seems I am a clown huh?



Indos said:


> @Chaplin009x
> 
> Of course there is a job training for Pindad worker in order to build the second prototype in Pindad facility. And if FNSS also give job training for some Pindad personnel for design work it is also quite understandable as it may be part of the TOT since FNSS is partly owned by BAE system which has tremendous design capability.
> 
> Giving a job training on design work also doesnt suggest that the design is made entirely by Turkish. It is two different thing as job training IMO is on the TOT scheme. And it is clearly stated in any sources that the development is conducted by both Turkish and Indonesia. It is also very clear from the report that show the intellectual property is equal for both Indonesia and Turkish that suggests both parties are working together on the project.


Ok tq sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

mandala said:


> Did you even bother to look at the Windu Paramarta screenshot posted by me and Neko?



A troll won't do that. Because he merely here for attention NOT for any constructive discussion.


----------



## Nike

Great trailer


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227928210525978625

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

trishna_amṛta said:


> A troll won't do that. Because he merely here for attention NOT for any constructive discussion.


Yea just noticed that.


----------



## mandala

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227954329706885123

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chaplin009x

trishna_amṛta said:


> A troll won't do that. Because he merely here for attention NOT for any constructive discussion.


if only insulting personally, I can too, if you judge me troll I judge you crazy. can't be like that. this is an open forum, you are free to argue. and I have read everything from Windupramarta and there are written technical specifications and requirements, and whether only changing some part or remaking the design from scratch is not clear. I haven't even replied on DM on Instagram. I interpret from the source there it is written clearly and unambiguously if the person reading it is Turkish or Singapore must also interpret that pindad is taught the design and production of tanks by the FNSS. why should I seek attention? what i got. I'm not a kid, oh my god


----------



## Kansel

Thoughts? (I got permission to share his tweets).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Nice close-up pics.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Caesar 155mm ammunition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Raduga said:


> that article have nowhere said they used already available design .
> 
> the rumour of LOI of the medium tank actually showed up in the last year of 2012 when the Kaskus Formil still become a reliable source of information about indonesia military program , the validation of that LOI project was then surfaced in local media in around 2013 , we've actually been gone through a major design changes before deciding the finalized design , which is the current kaplan now .



Ah Formil, good ol' day with all its 'bantingan' om kenyot', bisikan tante audrey, Bhassboll Ranger, and the famous 'nazar list' for any major arms procurement

======================================================================

*Three TNI officers sacked, sentenced to prison for selling ammunition to Papuan armed group*
Jakarta / Thu, February 13, 2020 / 01:10 pm




Second Sgt. Bangun Ahmad Kasmawan stands as a defendant at the Jayapura Military Court on Sept. 28, 2017.The court declared him guilty of blasphemy. He was dismissed from the Indonesian Military (TNI) and sentenced to 2.5 years in prison for burning several Bibles in Jayapura, Papua. (JP/Nethy Dharma Somba)

Three Indonesian Military (TNI) personnel have been dishonorably discharged and sentenced to prison after a military tribunal found them guilty of supplying thousands rounds of ammunition to an armed rebel group in Papua.

The three TNI personnel, who had been previously stationed in Timika, appeared before a military tribunal led by Lt. Col. M. Idris in Jayapura on Tuesday afternoon, as reported by Antara news agency.

The military court found them guilty of selling thousands of rounds of ammunition to an armed rebel group — widely referred to as an “armed criminal group” by authorities — in the region.

*Second Sgt. Wahyu Insyafandi, who had been discharged from his duty, was sentenced to lifetime imprisonment by the court. Meanwhile, fellow defendants Second Pvt. Okto PR Maure and Second Pvt. Elias KS Waromi were sentenced to 10 years in prison and two and a half years in prison, respectively.*

Previously, joint military and police personnel grouped under the Nemangkawi task force foiled an attempt to sell 600 rounds of illegal ammunition taking place in front of a department store in Timika on Jul. 24 of last year. 

The ammunition was reportedly planned to be supplied to an armed rebel group in Papua.

The restive province has been the hotbed of separatism for years and armed groups, which authorities said were operating in some of Papua’s regencies, have often been reported to be behind numerous cases of violence in the region. (rfa)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jatosint said:


> Ah Formil, good ol' day with all its 'bantingan' om kenyot', bisikan tante audrey, Bhassboll Ranger, and the famous 'nazar list' for any major arms procurement
> 
> ======================================================================
> 
> *Three TNI officers sacked, sentenced to prison for selling ammunition to Papuan armed group*
> Jakarta / Thu, February 13, 2020 / 01:10 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second Sgt. Bangun Ahmad Kasmawan stands as a defendant at the Jayapura Military Court on Sept. 28, 2017.The court declared him guilty of blasphemy. He was dismissed from the Indonesian Military (TNI) and sentenced to 2.5 years in prison for burning several Bibles in Jayapura, Papua. (JP/Nethy Dharma Somba)
> 
> Three Indonesian Military (TNI) personnel have been dishonorably discharged and sentenced to prison after a military tribunal found them guilty of supplying thousands rounds of ammunition to an armed rebel group in Papua.
> 
> The three TNI personnel, who had been previously stationed in Timika, appeared before a military tribunal led by Lt. Col. M. Idris in Jayapura on Tuesday afternoon, as reported by Antara news agency.
> 
> The military court found them guilty of selling thousands of rounds of ammunition to an armed rebel group — widely referred to as an “armed criminal group” by authorities — in the region.
> 
> *Second Sgt. Wahyu Insyafandi, who had been discharged from his duty, was sentenced to lifetime imprisonment by the court. Meanwhile, fellow defendants Second Pvt. Okto PR Maure and Second Pvt. Elias KS Waromi were sentenced to 10 years in prison and two and a half years in prison, respectively.*
> 
> Previously, joint military and police personnel grouped under the Nemangkawi task force foiled an attempt to sell 600 rounds of illegal ammunition taking place in front of a department store in Timika on Jul. 24 of last year.
> 
> The ammunition was reportedly planned to be supplied to an armed rebel group in Papua.
> 
> The restive province has been the hotbed of separatism for years and armed groups, which authorities said were operating in some of Papua’s regencies, have often been reported to be behind numerous cases of violence in the region. (rfa)



Their acts is akin treason and warrant capital punishment

Btw si tante audrey gondal gandul aktif kok disini @Pirupiru ya ta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Nike said:


> Their acts is akin treason and warrant capital punishment
> 
> Btw si tante audrey gondal gandul aktif kok disini @Pirupiru ya ta



Does TNI still have the death penalty punishment for treason/deserter in its military code/justice?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> Thoughts? (I got permission to share his tweets).
> View attachment 605906


We should opted for the least expensive hulls, our acquisition planners should avoid having another FFBNW ship in our naval inventory.


----------



## Nike

Jatosint said:


> Does TNI still have the death penalty punishment for treason/deserter in its military code/justice?



they dont have

KITAB UNDANG-UNDANG HUKUM PIDANA MILITER

BUKU PERTAMA

BAB PENDAHULUAN
PENERAPAN HUKUM PIDANA UMUM

Pasal 1

(Diubah dengan UU No 9 Tahun 1947) Untuk penerapan kitab undang-undang ini berlaku ketentuan-ketentuan hukum pidana umum, termasuk bab kesembilan dari buku pertama Kitab Undang-undang Hukum Pidana, kecuali ada penyimpangan-penyimpangan yang ditetapkan dengan undang-undang.

Pasal 2

(Diubah dengan UU No 39 Tahun 1947) Terhadap tindak pidana yang tidak atercantum dalam kitab undang-undang ini, yang dilakukan olehorang-orang yang tunduk pada kekuasan badan-badan peradilan militer, diterapkan hukum pidana umum, kecuali ada penyimpangan-penyimpangan yang ditetapkan dengan undang-undang.

Pasal 3

(Diubah dengan UU No 39 Tahun 1947) Ketentuan-ketentusan mengenai tindakan-tindakan yang tercantum dalam Kitab Undang-undang Hukum Pidana, yang dilakukan di atas kapal _(schip)_ Indonesia atau yang berhubungan dengan itu, diterapkan juga bagi tindakan-tindakan yang dilakukan di atas perahu _(vaartuig)_ Angkatan Perang atau yang berhubungan dengan itu, kecuali jika isi ketentuan-ketentuan tersebut meniadakan penerapan ini, atau tindakan-tindakan tersebut termasuk dalam suatu ketentuan pidana yang lebih berat.

BAB I
BATAS-BATAS BERLAKUNYA KETENTUAN PIDANA DALAM PERUNDANG-UNDANGAN

Pasal 4

(Diubah dengan UU No 39 Tahun 1957) Ketentuan-ketentuan pidana dalam perundang-undangan Indonesia, selain darip[ada yang dirumuskan dalam Kitab Undang-undang Hukum Pidana, diterapkan kepada militer:

Ke-1, Yang sedang dalam hubungan dinas berada di luar Indonesia, melakukan suatu tindak pidana di tempat itu;

Ke-2, Yang sedang di luar hubungan dinas berada di luar Indonesia, melakukan salah satu kejahatan yang dirumuskan dalam kitabn undang-undang ini, atau suatu kejahatan jabatan yang berhubungan dengan pekerjaannya untuk Angkatan Perang, suatu pelanggaran jabatan sedemikian itu, atau suatu tindak pidana dalamn keadaan-keadaan sebagaimana disebutkan dalam Pasal 52 Kitab Undang-undang Hukum Pidana.

Pasal 5

(Diubah dengan UU No 39 Tahun 1947) Ketentuan pidana dalam perundang-undangan Indonesia diterapkan bagi setiap orang, yang dalam keadaan perang, di luar Indonesia melakukan suatu tindak pidana, yang dalam keadaan-keadaan tersebut termasuk dalam kekuasaan badan-badan peradilan mliter.

BAB II
PIDANA



Pasal 6

Pidana-pidana yang ditentukan dalam kitab undang-undang ini adalah:

a. Pidana-pidana utama:
ke-1, Pidana mati;
ke-2, Pidana penjara;
ke-3, Pidana kurungan;
ke-4, Pidana tutupan (UU No 20 Tahun 1946).

b. Pidana-pidana tambahan:
ke-1, Pemecatan dari dinas militer dengan atau taznpa pencabutan haknya untuk memasuki Angkatan Bersenjata;
ke-2, Penurunan pangkat;
ke-3, Pencabutan hak-hak yang disebutkan pada Pasal 35 ayat pertama pada nomor-nomor ke-1, ke-2 dan ke-3 Kitab Undang-undang Hukum Pidana.

Pasal 7

(1) Untuk pidana-pidana utama dan pidana tambahan yang disebutkan pada nomor 3 dalam pasal tersebut di atas, berlaku ketentuan-ketentuan pidana yang senama yang diatur dalam Kitab Undang-undang Hukum Pidana, sejauh mengenai pidana utama itu tidak ditetapkan penyimpangan-penyimpangan dalam iitab undang-undang ini.

(2) Penyimpangan-penyimpangan ini berlaku juga bagi pidana-pidana utama yang disebutkan dalam Pasal 10 Kitab Undang-undang Hukum Pidana, yang diancamkan terhadap suatu tindak pidana yang tidak diatur dalam kitab undang-undang ini.

Pasal 8

(1) (Disempurnakan dengan UU No 2 Pnps 1964) Pidana mati yang dijatuhkan kepada militer, sepanjang dia tidak dipecat dari dinas militer, dijalankan dengan ditembak mati oleh sejumlah militer yang cukup.

(2) (Diubah dengan UU No 39 Tahun 1947 dan selanjutnya lihat UU No 2 Pnps 1964) Peraturan- peraturan selanjutnya tentang cara menjalankan diatur dengan peraturan pemerintah.

Pasal 9

Penguburan jenasah terpidana diselenggarakan dengan sederhana tanpa upacara militer, atau jika menjalankan pidana mati itu dilaksanakan di perahu laut dan jauh dari pantai, jenasah terpidana diterjunkan ke laut.

Pasal 10

Pidana penjara sementara atau pidana kurungan termasuk pidana kurungan pengganti yang dijatuhkan kepada militer, sepanjang dia tidak dipecat dari dinas militer dijalani di bangunan-bangunan yang dikuasai oleh militer.

Pasal 11

(1) Militer yang menjalani salah satu pidana tersebut pada pasal terdahulu, melaksanakan sesuatu pekerjaan yang ditugaskan sesuai dengan peraturan pelaksanaan pada Pasal 12.

(2) Ketentuan-ketentuan pada Pasal 20, 21, 23 dan 24 Kitab Undang-undang Hukum Pidana tidak diterapkan kepada terpidana.

Pasal 12

(1) (Diubah dengan UU No 39 Tahun 1947) Penunjukan rumah-rumah pemasyarakatan militer yang dimaksud pada Pasal 10, demikian pula tentang pengaturan dan penguasaan bangunan-bangunan itu, tentang pembagian para terpidana dalam kelas-kelas, tentang pekerjaan, tentang upah untuk pekerjaan itu, tentang pendidikan (pemasyarakatan), tentang ibadat, tentang tata tertib, tentang tempat tidur, tentang makanan dan tentangf pakaian diatur dengan perundang-undangan.

(2) (Diubah dengan UU No 39 Tahun 1947) Peraturan-peraturan rumah tangga untuk bangunan-bangunan tersebut, jika perlu ditetapkan oleh Menteri Pertahanan dan Keamanan.

Pasal 13

(Diubah dengan UU No 39 Tahun 1947) Untuk menjalani pidana penjara, pidana kurungan termasuk pidana kurungan pengganti oleh para terpidana, dalam keadaan-keadaan dan dengan cara yang ditentukan dengan undang-undang, dapat dijalankan di suatu tempat lain sebagai pengganti dari bangunan yang seharusnya disediakan bagi penjalanan pidana tersebut.

Pasal 14

Apabila seseorang dinyatakan bersalah karena melakukan suatu kejahatan yang dirumuskan dalam undang-undang ini dan kepadanya akan dijatuhkan pidana penjara sebagai pidana utama yang tidak melebihi tiga bulan, hakim berhak menentukan dengan putusan bahwa pidana tersebut dijalani sebagai pidana kurungan.

Pasal 15

Hak yang dimaksudkan pada Pasal 14.a. Kitab Undang-undang Hukum Pidana, hanya digunakan apabila tidak akan bertentangan dengan kepentingan militer.

Pasal 16

Dalam perintah kepada terpidana yang dimaksud pada Pasal 14.a. Kitab Undang-undang Hukum Pidana, jika terpidana adalah militer, harus selalu ikut ditetapkan sebagai persyaratan umum, bahwa sebelum habis masa percobaannya ia tidak akan melakukan pelanggaran disiplin militer yang tercantum pada nomor ke-1 Pasal 2 Kitab Undang-undang Hukum Disiplin Militer yang bersifat berat, dan demikian pula mengenai pelanggaran disiplin militer yang tercantum pada nomor ke-2 sampai denganb ke6 pasal tersebut.

Pasal 17

Jika terpidana adalah militer, maka usul yang dimaksudkan pada ayat pertama Pasal 14.f. Kitab Undang-undang Hukum Pidana, dibuat berdasarkan keputusan dari Panglima/Perwira komandan langsungnya, keputusan mana tidak boleh diambil sebelum meminta pendapat dari pejabat yang berhak mengajukan usul tersebut.

Pasal 18

Apabila perintah diberikan untuk menjalani pidana, sesuai dengan Pasal 14.f. Kitab Undang-undang Hukum Pidana, kepada terpidana yang pada saat itu bukan seprang militer, atau tidak sedang dalam dinas yang sebenarnya, hakim dapat menentukan bahwa pidana-pidana tambahan yang dimaksudkan dalam Pasal 6.b. nomor ke-1 dan ke-2 tidak akan dijalankan.

Pasal 19

(Diubah dengan UU No 38 Tahun 1947) Apabila perintah yang dimaksudkan pada Pasal 14.a. Kitab Undang-undang Hukum Pidana telah diberikan oleh suatu Mahkamah Militer Luar Biasa/khusus yang telah ditiadakan/dihentikan, maka yang dianggap sebagai pejabat yang dimaksud pada Pasal 14.a. Kitab Undang-undang Hukum Pidana adalah Jaksa/ Oditur Militer Agung, dan hak-hak yang dirumuskan pada Pasal-pasal 14.c. dan 14.f. Kitab Undang-undang Hukum Pidana dilaksanakan oleh Mahkamah Militer Agung.

Pasal 20

Apabila diberikan suatu tugas untuk memberi bantuan atau pertolongan sesuai dengan ayat kedua Pasal 14.d. atau ayat keempat Pasal 15.a. Kitab Undang-undang Hukum Pidana, maka tindakan-tindakan yang berhubungan dengan itu, harus dengan persetujuan Panglima/Perwira komandan langsung, jika terpidana bersyarat atau yang dibebaskan bersyarat berada dalam dinas yang sebenarnya.

Pasal 21



BAB III
PENIADAAN, PENGURANGAN DAN PENAMBAHAN PIDANA

Pasal 32

(Diubah dengan UU No 39 Tahun 1947) Tidak dipidana, barangsiapa dalam waktu perang, melakukan suatu tindakan, dalam batas-batas kewenangannya dan diperbolehkan oleh peraturan-peraturan dalam hukum perang, atau yang pemidanaannya akan bertentangan dengan suatu perjanjian yang berlaku antara Indonesia dengan negara lawan Indonesia berperang atau dengan suatu peraturan yang dutetapkan sebagai kelanjutan dari perjanjian tersebut.

Pasal 33



BAB IV
PERBARENGAN TINDAK PIDANA

Pasal 39

Berbarengan dengan putusan penjatuhan pidana mati atau pidana penjara seumur hidup, kecuali pidana-pidana yang ditentukan dalam Pasal 67 Kitab Undang-undang Hukum Pidana, tidak boleh dijatuhkan pidana lainnyselain daripada pemecatan dari dinas militer dengan pencabutan hak untuk memasuki Angkatan Bersenjata.



BAB V
TINDAK PIDANA YANG HANYA DAPAT DITUNTUT KARENA PENGADUAN

Pasal 40

Apabila salah satu kejahatan yang dirumuskan dalam Pasal-pasal 287, 293 dan 332 Kitab Undang-undang Hukum Pidana dilakukan dalam waktu perang oleh orang yang tunduk pada peradilan militer, maka penuntutannya dapat dilakukan karena jabatan.



BAB VI
HAPUSNYA HAK MENUNTUT PIDANA DAN MENJALANKAN PIDANA

Pasal 41



BAB VII
PENGERTIAN BEBERAPA ISTILAH DALAM KITAB UNDANG-UNDANG INI, PERLUASAN PENERAPAN BEBERA[A KETENTUAN

Pasal 45



*BUKU KEDUA*

*KEJAHATAN-KEJAHATAN*

BAB I
KEJAHATAN TERHADAP KEAMANAN NEGARA

Pasal 64

BAB II
KEJAHATAN DALAM MELAKSANAKAN KEWAJIBAN PERANG, TANPA BERMAKSUD UNTUK MEMBERI BANTUAN
KEPADA MUSUH ATAU MERUGIKAN NEGARA UNTUK KEPENTINGAN MUSUH

Pasal 73

Pasal 81

Militer, yang dengan sengaja mengambil suatu barang yang ditentukan tidak termasuk rampasan perang, tanpa maksud untuk dengan melawan hukum memiliki barang itu, diancam dengan pidana penjara maksimum empat tahun.



BAB III
KEJAHATAN YANG MERUPAKAN SUATU CARA BAGI SESEORANG MILITER UNTUK
MENARIK DIRI DARI PELAKSANAAN KEWAJIBAN-KEWAJIBAN DINAS

Pasal 85

Militer, yang karena salahnya menyebabkan ketidakhadirannya tanpa izin diancam:

Ke-1, Dengan pidana penjara maksimum sembilan bulan, apabila ketidakhadiran itu dalam waktu damai minimal satu hari dan tidak lebih lama dari tiga puluh hari;

Ke-2, Dengan pidana penjara maksimum satu tahun, apabila ketidakhadiran itu dalam waktu damai, dfisebabkan terabaikan olehnya seluruhnya atau sebagian dari suatu perjalanan ke suatu tempat yang terletak di luar pulau di mana dia sedang berada yang diketahuinya atau patut harus menduganya ada perintah untuk itu;

Ketiga, Dengan pidana penjara maksimum satu tahun empat bulan apabila ketidakhadiran itu, dalam waktu poerang tidak lebih lama dari empat hari;

Ke-4, Dengan pidana penjara maksimum dua tahun, apabila ketidakhadiran itu dalam waktu perang, disebabkan terabaikan olehnya seluruhnya atau sebagian dari usaha perjalanan yang diperintahkan kepadanya sebagaimana diuraikan pada nomor ke-2, atau tergagalkannya suatu perjumpaan dengan musuh.

Pasal 86

Militer, yang dengan sengaja melakukan ketidakhadiran tanpa izin diancam:

Ke-1, Dengan pidana penjara maksimum 1 tahun 4 bulan, apabila ketidakhadiran aitu dalam waktu damai minimal 1 hari dan tidak lebih lama dari 30 hari.

Ke-2, Dengan pidana penjara maksimum 2 tahun 8 bulan, apabila ketidakhadiran itu dalam waktu perang tidak lebih lama dari 4 hari.

Pasal 87

(1) Diancam karena desersi, militer:

Ke-1, Yang pergi dengan maksud menarik diri untuk selamanya dari kewajiban-kewajiban dinasnya, menghindari bahaya perang, menyeberang ke musuh, atau memasuki dinas militer pada suatu negara atau kekuasaan lain tanpa dibenarkan untuk itu;

Ke-2, Yang karena salahnya atau dengan sengaja melakukan ketidakhadiran tanpa izin dalam waktu damai lebih lama dari tiga puluh hari, dalam waktu perang lebih lama dari empat hari;

Ke-3, Yang dengan sengaja melakukan ketidakhadiran izin dan karenanya tidak ikut melaksanakan sebagian atau seluruhnya dari suatu perjalanan yang diperintahkan, seperti yang diuraikan pada pasal 85 ke-2.

(2) Desersi yang dilakukan dalam waktu damai, diancam dengan pidana penjara maksimum dua tahun delapan bulan.

(3) Desersi yang dilakukan dalam waktu perang, diancam dengan pidana penjara maksimum delapan tahun enam bulan.

BAB IV
KEJAHATAN TERHADAP PENGABDIAN

Pasal 97

(1) Militer, yang dengan sengaja, menghina atau mengancam dengan suatu perbuatan jahat kepada seorang atasan, baik di tempat umum secara lisan atau dengan tulisan atau lukisan, atau di hadapannya secara lisan atau dengan isyarat atau perbuatan, atau dengan surat atau lukisan yang dikirimkan atau yang diterimakan, maupun memaki-maki dia atau menistanya atau dihadapannya mengejeknya, diancam dengan pidana penjara maksimum satu tahun.

(2) Apabila tindakan itu dalam dinas, diancam dengan pidana penjara maksimum dua tahun.

Pasal 98



BAB V
KEJAHATAN TENTANG PELBAGAI KEHARUSAN DINAS

Pasal 118



BAB VI
PENCURIAN DAN PENADAHAN

Pasal 140

Diancam dengan pidana penjara maksimum tujuh tahun, barangsiapa yang melakukan pencurian dan dalam tindakan itu telah menyalahgunakan (kesempatan) tempat kediamannya atau perumahannya yang diperolehnya berdasarkan kekuasaan umum.

Pasal 141



BAB VII
PERUSAKAN, PEMBINASAAN ATAU PENGHILANGAN BARANG-BARANG KEPERLUAN ANGKATAN PERANG

Pasal 147

Barangsiapa, yang dengan melawan hukum dan dengan sengaja membunuh, membinasakan, membuat tidak terpakai ubntuk dinas atau menghilangkan binatang keperluan Angkatan Perang, diancam:

ke-1, Dengan pidana penjara maksimum sepunuh tahun, apabila tindakan itu dilakukannya, sementara ia termasuk suatu Angkatan Perang yang disiapsiagakan untuk perang.

ke-2, dengan pidana penjara maksumum lima tahun dalam hal lain-lainnya.

Pasal 148

Barangsiapa, yang dengan melawan hukum dan dengan sengaja merusak, membinasakan, membuat tidak terpakai atau menghilangkan suatu baang keperluan perang, ataupun yang dengan sengaja dan semaunya menanggalkan dari diri sendiri suatu senjata, munisi, perlengkapan perang atau bahan makanan yang diberikan oleh negara kepadanya, diancam:

ke-1, dengan pidana penjara maksimum sepuluh tahun, apabila tindakan itu dilakukannya sementara ia termasuk pada suatu Angkatanm Perang yang disiapsiakan untuk perang;

ke-2, dengan pidana penjara maksimum lima tahun, di luar hal-hal yang disebutkan pada sub ke-1 pasal ini dan ayat pertama dari Pasal 72.



KETENTUAN PENUTUP UMUM

Pasal 150

Kitab undang-undang ini dapat disebut sebagai "Kitab Undang-undang Hukum Pidana Militer".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Untung disini ga ada lg nazar larbug muter bundaran HI lg..


Jatosint said:


> Ah Formil, good ol' day with all its 'bantingan' om kenyot', bisikan tante audrey, Bhassboll Ranger, and the famous 'nazar list' for any major arms procurement
> 
> ======================================================================
> 
> *Three TNI officers sacked, sentenced to prison for selling ammunition to Papuan armed group*
> Jakarta / Thu, February 13, 2020 / 01:10 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second Sgt. Bangun Ahmad Kasmawan stands as a defendant at the Jayapura Military Court on Sept. 28, 2017.The court declared him guilty of blasphemy. He was dismissed from the Indonesian Military (TNI) and sentenced to 2.5 years in prison for burning several Bibles in Jayapura, Papua. (JP/Nethy Dharma Somba)
> 
> Three Indonesian Military (TNI) personnel have been dishonorably discharged and sentenced to prison after a military tribunal found them guilty of supplying thousands rounds of ammunition to an armed rebel group in Papua.
> 
> The three TNI personnel, who had been previously stationed in Timika, appeared before a military tribunal led by Lt. Col. M. Idris in Jayapura on Tuesday afternoon, as reported by Antara news agency.
> 
> The military court found them guilty of selling thousands of rounds of ammunition to an armed rebel group — widely referred to as an “armed criminal group” by authorities — in the region.
> 
> *Second Sgt. Wahyu Insyafandi, who had been discharged from his duty, was sentenced to lifetime imprisonment by the court. Meanwhile, fellow defendants Second Pvt. Okto PR Maure and Second Pvt. Elias KS Waromi were sentenced to 10 years in prison and two and a half years in prison, respectively.*
> 
> Previously, joint military and police personnel grouped under the Nemangkawi task force foiled an attempt to sell 600 rounds of illegal ammunition taking place in front of a department store in Timika on Jul. 24 of last year.
> 
> The ammunition was reportedly planned to be supplied to an armed rebel group in Papua.
> 
> The restive province has been the hotbed of separatism for years and armed groups, which authorities said were operating in some of Papua’s regencies, have often been reported to be behind numerous cases of violence in the region. (rfa)


----------



## Nike

*Pesawat Terbang Seharga Rp 400 M Makin Laris Manis*



*Dipesan 6 Unit sampai 2021*

*Pesawat CN235 yang digunakan oleh Korea (CN235) ✈

P*roduk pesawat terbang Indonesia makin diminati oleh banyak negara. Salah satunya adalah pesawat CN 235 yang menjadi andalan dari PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) (PTDI). Ada dua tipe dari pesawat tersebut, yakni CN 235-220/MPA dan CN 235-220.

Hingga kini, pesawat tersebut sudah diekspor ke berbagai negara, diantaranya adalah Thailand untuk Royal Thai Police, Senegal dengan Senegal Air Force, Nepal dengan Nepal Army. Khusus untuk tipe CN 235-220, PTDI sudah membuat 68 unit dari total 285 unit yang ada di dunia.

Negara asing dengan pesanan paling banyak adalah Korea Selatan dengan 12 unit, disusul Turki dengan 9 unit, kemudian negara tetangga Malaysia juga tidak ketinggalan dengan membeli 8 unit. Uni Emirat Arab membeli 7 unit. Thailand sebanyak 3 unit, lalu ada Senegal dan Nepal masing-masing sebanyak 1 unit.

Adapun proses pembuatan produksi yang saat ini berjalan adalah 2 unit. Masing-masing 1 unit untuk Senegal Air Force serta TNI AL. Indonesia sejauh ini sudah menggunakan 31 unit pesawat ini.

Untuk kebutuhan dalam negeri, selain untuk militer, pesawat tipe ini juga diproyeksikan untuk kebutuhan sipil. Diperkirakan ada 177 rute domestik yang berpotensi bisa menggunakan pesawat ini, dengan mayoritas di kawasan Indonesia Timur, yakni sebanyak 132 unit.

Kementerian Pertahanan memang menginstruksikan PTDI mengubah fokus pesawat CN-235, agar tak hanya dikembangkan untuk keperluan militer. Pesawat jenis ini bisa dikembangkan untuk angkutan komersial.

"_Harus dikembangkan. Ini (Pesawat CN-235) bisa digunakan untuk komersial. Arahnya ke sana. Misal untuk penerbangan jarak pendek. Di kawasan timur misalnya daerah wisata seperti Labuan Bajo,_" kata Wakil Menteri Pertahanan (Wamenhan) Wahyu Sakti Trenggono dalam memberi arahan di Kemhan, Rabu (22/1/2020).

Direktur Utama Dirgantara Indonesia, Elfien Goentoro mengungkapkan harga CN235 yang dikirim ke Senegal dijual dengan harga US$ 25 juta atau Rp 380,5 miliar, dan yang dijual ke Nepal lebih mahal yakni sekitar US$ 30 juta sekitar Rp 400 miliar karena konfigurasi berbeda.

Berdasarkan data perakitan pesawat PT DI menunjukkan hal positif, untuk CN235 pada 2012 hanya 3 unit, lalu 2019 sebanyak 4 unit, dan 2021 ada 6 unit.

Sedangkan NC212 pada 2012 sebanyak 3 unit, pada 2019 sebanyak 6 unit, dan 2021 sebanyak 6 unit.

* ✈ CNBC *


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Var Dracon

Male UAV before PT DI?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ruhnama

https://www.savunmasanayist.com/endonezya-heyeti-pirireisi-inceledi/amp/?__twitter_impression=true

Turk submarine, likely navy prefer german sub and interest with french sub.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia to Develop MPA Variant of N219*

14 Februari 2020





N219 miniature aircraft (photo : Republika)

State-owned aerospace company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) has been approached by the country’s navy to develop a militarised version of the N219 Nurtanio twin-turboprop aircraft, the company confirmed with Jane’s at Singapore Airshow 2020.

The indigenously developed aircraft, which derives its design from the Airbus Military C212 Aviocar, made its maiden flight in August 2017 from the Husein Sastranegara International Airport in Bandung, Indonesia.

“The Indonesian Armed Forces have approached us to develop a military-specifications variant of the aircraft, including for maritime patrol operations,” said Igan Satyawati, vice-president of business development and marketing at PTDI.

“To meet their requirements, we will study how the aircraft can be structurally reinforced and balanced out, such that it can be mounted with sensors and other equipment related to operations such as maritime patrol,” she added.

“However, these are future plans, and at this point of time, our team is focused on attaining certification from the Civil Aviation Authority of Indonesia for the aircraft,” she emphasised. The certification is expected to complete in 2020.

The N219 has an overall length of 16.7 m, a height of 6.2 m, and a wingspan of 19.5 m. The aircraft has a maximum take-off weight of 7,030 kg (15,498 lb) and can deliver a maximum payload of 2,313 kg.

(Jane's)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Var Dracon said:


> Male UAV before PT DI?



Short Range UAV just like PUNA Wulung from BPPT or UAV used in Professor Josaphat laboratory which is made by ex PTDI engineer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

Indos said:


> Short Range UAV just like PUNA Wulung from BPPT or UAV used in Professor Josaphat laboratory which is made by ex PTDI engineer.



Oh right, they need satellite antennae to enable it to fly BLOS. If they have none they are LOS only (about 100 km)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

intermezzo, Marines Corps of old












Looking through our old pics, there is chance of our armed forces is good and capable to maintain their logistick effort during military operation, they had decent combat gear , weaponry with ammunition and uniform even during long campaign at remotes jungles and isles. Even our MRE standard is had been established since long

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Indonesia ministry of fisheries got donation from japan, a patrol vessel plus their maintenance funds (looks like we press harder to get everything from them ) 

*Japan hands over fishery patrol vessel to Indonesia*
15th Feb 2020 06:34





Jakarta (ANTARA) - Japan has handed over a fishery patrol vessel Hakurei Maru to Indonesia, along with maintenance and equipment fund worth 2.2 billion yen or Rp274 billion. Director of Asia Pacific Affairs of the Indonesian Foreign Ministry Santo Darmosumarto and Japanese Ambassador to Indonesia Masafumi Ishii signed an exchange of notes marking the handover of the fishery patrol vessel here on Friday.

"Indonesia suffers losses due to illegal fishing but the Indonesian Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries has no a vessel capable of patrolling (the country's) sea," Economic Counselor of the Japanese Embassy in Jakarta Shimizu Kazuhiko said.

That is the reason why the Japanese fishery bureau decided to hand over the fishery patrol vessel to Indonesia with the aim of "improving the authorized agency's capability to patrol fishing in the Indonesian sea," he said.

Japan expressed the hope that the grant would contribute to maintaining economic and social stability and increasing the people's welfare.

The vessel which was manufactured in 1993 is 63.37 meters long and has international standard tonnage of 741 tons. The vessel has a maximum carrying capacity of 29 people.

"After March 2020, we will provide training on the repair, use and sailing of the vessel. The vessel will be handed over to the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry in 2021," Kazuhiko said.

The grant is the first of its kind the Japanese government extended to another country, he said.

The grant is also related to efforts to step up the capacity of law enforcement in the Indonesian maritime territory that will contribute to realizing the concept of "free and open Indian Ocean." (INE)

Translated by: Suwanti/Suharto
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

https://en.antaranews.com/news/141482/japan-hands-over-fishery-patrol-vessel-to-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

https://www.google.com/amp/s/tekno....dioaktif-di-perumahan-batan-ini-kronologisnya

I think it is threat to security also it has related with nuclear power development.
So, likely we need more training for nubika

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike




----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*KEMHAN DAN PT. DIRGANTARA INDONESI MENANDATANGANI KONTRAK REVERSE ENGINEERING SYSTEM RUDAL*
14 FEBRUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Kementerian Pertahanan melalui Ditjen Pothan Kemhan melaksanakan Program Pembinaan Potensi Teknologi Industri Pertahanan (Binpottekindhan). Program _Reverse Engineering System_ Rudal TA. 2020 merupakan Program Binpottekindhan yang diinisiasi oleh konsorsium Industri Pertahanan yaitu PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero), PT. Pindad (Persero), PT. Dahana (Persero), PT. Len Industri (Persero), dan PT. TRESS.

Pada hari Kamis 13 Februari 2020, Ditjen Pothan Kemhan yang diwakili oleh Brigjen TNI Aribowo Teguh Santoso, S.T., M.Sc., Sesditjen Pothan Kemhan dan PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) yang diwakili oleh Dr. Gita Amperiawan, Dirtekbang PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) menandatangani Kontrak _Reverse Engineering System_ Rudal TA. 2020.

Dilansir dari laman web _Kemhan_ (14/ 2/ 2020), Sesditjen Pothan Kemhan menyampaikan kepada PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) selaku _Lead Integrator_ dari Konsorsium Rudal bahwa melalui program Binpotekindhan TA. 2020 ini agar melaksanakan Kontrak tersebut sesuai rencana melalui pentahapan yang benar serta mendokumentasikan sesuai ketentuan.

Diharapkan dengan penguasaan teknologi Rudal tersebut dapat mewujudkan kemandirian Industri Pertahanan dalam memproduksi Rudal Nasional guna mengisi kebutuhan TNI dalam menjaga kedaulatan NKRI.

_Photo: Kemhan dan PT. Dirgantara Indonesi Menandatangani Kontrak Reverse Engineering System Rudal (Kemhan)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

https://lancerdefense.com/2020/02/1...ani-kontrak-reverse-engineering-system-rudal/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> INDONESIA
> *KEMHAN DAN PT. DIRGANTARA INDONESI MENANDATANGANI KONTRAK REVERSE ENGINEERING SYSTEM RUDAL*
> 14 FEBRUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> Kementerian Pertahanan melalui Ditjen Pothan Kemhan melaksanakan Program Pembinaan Potensi Teknologi Industri Pertahanan (Binpottekindhan). Program _Reverse Engineering System_ Rudal TA. 2020 merupakan Program Binpottekindhan yang diinisiasi oleh konsorsium Industri Pertahanan yaitu PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero), PT. Pindad (Persero), PT. Dahana (Persero), PT. Len Industri (Persero), dan PT. TRESS.
> 
> Pada hari Kamis 13 Februari 2020, Ditjen Pothan Kemhan yang diwakili oleh Brigjen TNI Aribowo Teguh Santoso, S.T., M.Sc., Sesditjen Pothan Kemhan dan PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) yang diwakili oleh Dr. Gita Amperiawan, Dirtekbang PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) menandatangani Kontrak _Reverse Engineering System_ Rudal TA. 2020.
> 
> Dilansir dari laman web _Kemhan_ (14/ 2/ 2020), Sesditjen Pothan Kemhan menyampaikan kepada PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) selaku _Lead Integrator_ dari Konsorsium Rudal bahwa melalui program Binpotekindhan TA. 2020 ini agar melaksanakan Kontrak tersebut sesuai rencana melalui pentahapan yang benar serta mendokumentasikan sesuai ketentuan.
> 
> Diharapkan dengan penguasaan teknologi Rudal tersebut dapat mewujudkan kemandirian Industri Pertahanan dalam memproduksi Rudal Nasional guna mengisi kebutuhan TNI dalam menjaga kedaulatan NKRI.
> 
> _Photo: Kemhan dan PT. Dirgantara Indonesi Menandatangani Kontrak Reverse Engineering System Rudal (Kemhan)_
> 
> _Editor: (D.E.S)_
> 
> https://lancerdefense.com/2020/02/1...ani-kontrak-reverse-engineering-system-rudal/
> 
> View attachment 606222


Reverse engineering what?
C705? Brazilian avtm?


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> Reverse engineering what?
> C705? Brazilian avtm?


what do you think ?




a rebranded c-705 ?

i hope this will only be a "Learning" start for missile technology , and not become a baseline model for our future local made cruise missile , yes i kinda skeptical with chinese missile , i rather goes with the Tubitak SOM or the brazilian AV-TM for our baseline model cruise missile antiship missile , or maybe purely researching our own design .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

umigami said:


> Reverse engineering what?
> C705? Brazilian avtm?



We only have C802, C 705 and Exocet for cruise missile in our arsenal so Brazilian missile is out of question.

This program is also reported to be initiated by the state owned defense consortium itself so look like they have some confidence to master the technology. I hope for about 2-3 years from now we can see some dynamic test of this missile.

There is dynamic test at the end of last year regarding the seeker component developed by ITB but using Petir as platform so maybe that test also give confident on the program that lead to this contract. 

I also hope turbojet research for cruise missile is still on going and get necessary funding from Defense Ministry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Indos said:


> We only have C802, C 705 and Exocet for cruise missile in our arsenal so Brazilian missile is out of question.
> 
> This program is also reported to be initiated by the state owned defense consortium itself so look like they have some confidence to master the technology. I hope for about 2-3 years from now we can see some dynamic test of this missile.
> 
> There is dynamic test at the end of last year regarding the seeker component developed by ITB but using Petir as platform so maybe that test also give confident on the program that lead to this contract.
> 
> I also hope turbojet research for cruise missile is still on going and get necessary funding from Defense Ministry.


nusantara turbin dan propulsi should handle the research


----------



## Jatosint

*Senjata Milik Anggota TNI Korban Heli MI-17 Hilang *






KOMPAS.com - Para korban jatuhnya Heli MI-17 milik TNI Angkatan Darat di Pegunungan Mandala, Distrik Oksop, Kabupaten Pegunungan Bintang, Papua, telah berhasil dievakuasi. 

Namun, menurut Panglima Kodam XVII/Cenderawasih Mayor Jenderal TNI Herman Asaribab, 10 pucuk senjata api yang dibawa oleh para korban jatuhnya Heli MI-17 tidak ditemukan di antara puing-puing helikopter. 

Tim evakuasi yang berhasil mencapai titik jatuhnya heli MI-17 telah menyisir puing-puing heli. Baca juga: Jenazah Korban Heli MI-17 Berhasil Dievakuasi ke Oksibil Namun, tim tidak mendapati keberadaan senjata api yang sebelumnya dibawa oleh para korban. "Pada saat pengambilan jenazah, senjatanya sudah tidak ada," ujar Herman di Jayapura, Sabtu (15/2/2020). 

*Diduga, 7 senapan laras panjang dan 3 pistol yang hilang tersebut diamankan oleh masyarakat yang kebetulan melintas di kawasan jatuhnya Heli MI-17*. 

Herman optimistis bahwa senjata-senjata tersebut akan segera dikembalikan. "Sementara ada informasi, ada masyarakat yang berburu sehingga sementara kita lakukan pendekatan supaya masyarakat kembalikan. Mungkin dalam 1-2 minggu dikembalikan, karena itu masyarakat yang berburu," kata Herman. 

Sebelumnya, 12 jenazah korban jatuhnya Heli MI-17 sudah berhasil dievakuasi ke Jayapura. Saat ini, seluruh jenazah akan diidentifikasi di RS Bhayangkara Jayapura. Heli MI-17 milik TNI AD tersebut hilang kontak sejak 28 Juni 2019.

REST EASY SOLDIERS!


----------



## Indos

Raduga said:


> nusantara turbin dan propulsi should handle the research



Nusantara turbine can be the producer of the turbo jet if the research is successful but our current turbojet engine research is conducted by group of researcher from ITB. Dont know the current development though.


----------



## Nike

*Singapore Airshow 2020: Indonesian Navy seeks USD320 million for utility helicopters*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
13 February 2020
Follow

RSS


The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) has submitted an IDR4.59 trillion (USD320 million) request for six utility helicopters to the country's finance ministry.

A declassified copy of the request was provided to _Jane's_ by a military source at Singapore Airshow 2020, which runs from 11-16 February.

This document was submitted to the ministry in late January 2020, together with a separate USD375 million funding request for eight attack helicopters.

According to information from the document, the funding is sought from the country's national defence budget for the fiscal years spanning 2020-24.

https://www.janes.com/article/94314...ieST6rQMloDaI7v9R0Sy0cALJ_4e34sGpgZU-F6gGC0xk

8+6 =14 mixed helicopter had been requested

This should have been enough to equip a small landing helicopter deck in class of Dokdo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

Indos said:


> Nusantara turbine can be the producer of the turbo jet if the research is successful but our current turbojet engine research is conducted by group of researcher from ITB. Dont know the current development though.








Aeroterrascan also made turbojet, but at 300 N it looks like to be used in drones, etc.


----------



## Nike

Imagine a fleet consist of 2 PKR class ASW, 2 Itver Huitveld class Airwarfare defense, 2 reis class Submarine and an LHD with a squadron of ASUW and Utility helicopter coupled with screen of Sigma class corvettes and CN235 MPA from above, we will had almost a complete naval battle group

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Var Dracon said:


> View attachment 606230
> 
> 
> Aeroterrascan also made turbojet, but at 300 N it looks like to be used in drones, etc.



I dont believe they can make a turbojet engine. It is a UAV specialized company not an engine producer so it is likely that they are only the supplier of that turbojet engine.


----------



## kooppyyy

NEKONEKO said:


> Or M72 LAW, Turkey also license produce them.
> I personally like Carl gustaf, M4 or older version if we want to build locally.


I would love for the M4 CG to be in the weapons/support squad as it takes two man to effectively operate, while something like M72 for the rifle squad AT rifleman role.


----------



## Var Dracon

Indos said:


> I dont believe they can make a turbojet engine. It is a UAV specialized company not an engine producer so it is likely that they are only the supplier of that turbojet engine.



I'm not sure either, but that's what they said


----------



## Raduga

Indos said:


> I dont believe they can make a turbojet engine. It is a UAV specialized company not an engine producer so it is likely that they are only the supplier of that turbojet engine.


RC Jet Engine aren't that complicated , compared to the real one .


----------



## Nike




----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> *Singapore Airshow 2020: Indonesian Navy seeks USD320 million for utility helicopters*
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
> 13 February 2020
> Follow
> 
> RSS
> 
> 
> The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) has submitted an IDR4.59 trillion (USD320 million) request for six utility helicopters to the country's finance ministry.
> 
> A declassified copy of the request was provided to _Jane's_ by a military source at Singapore Airshow 2020, which runs from 11-16 February.
> 
> This document was submitted to the ministry in late January 2020, together with a separate USD375 million funding request for eight attack helicopters.
> 
> According to information from the document, the funding is sought from the country's national defence budget for the fiscal years spanning 2020-24.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/94314...ieST6rQMloDaI7v9R0Sy0cALJ_4e34sGpgZU-F6gGC0xk
> 
> 8+6 =14 mixed helicopter had been requested
> 
> This should have been enough to equip a small landing helicopter deck in class of Dokdo


Just me or is it too expensive only for 6 units? I think navy looking for brand new utility helo,cause its way too expensive only for 6 bell 412 epi.





Well hopefully. Knighthawk+Romeo


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Just me or is it too expensive only for 6 units? I think navy looking for brand new utility helo,cause its way too expensive only for 6 bell 412 epi.
> View attachment 606247
> 
> 
> Well hopefully. Knighthawk+Romeo
> View attachment 606246



The only utility helicopter with such tags is the high end MH60R


----------



## Nike

Indonesia forces in karang unarang near ambalat

https://m.facebook.com/groups/1518396861721833?view=permalink&id=2903702259857946

Prabowo since October had acting fast, he is already secured contract for Medium tank and Pandur II in November from LoI and MoU before, made budget request for Naval Helicopter , push forward reverse engineering missile and push development of MALE UAV toward next step, made discovery and step forward of previous admin mess like satellite defense, sukhoi and Submarine contract along with KFX/IFX

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> Indonesia ministry of fisheries got donation from japan, a patrol vessel plus their maintenance funds (looks like we press harder to get everything from them )
> 
> *Japan hands over fishery patrol vessel to Indonesia*
> 15th Feb 2020 06:34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - Japan has handed over a fishery patrol vessel Hakurei Maru to Indonesia, along with maintenance and equipment fund worth 2.2 billion yen or Rp274 billion. Director of Asia Pacific Affairs of the Indonesian Foreign Ministry Santo Darmosumarto and Japanese Ambassador to Indonesia Masafumi Ishii signed an exchange of notes marking the handover of the fishery patrol vessel here on Friday.
> 
> "Indonesia suffers losses due to illegal fishing but the Indonesian Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries has no a vessel capable of patrolling (the country's) sea," Economic Counselor of the Japanese Embassy in Jakarta Shimizu Kazuhiko said.
> 
> That is the reason why the Japanese fishery bureau decided to hand over the fishery patrol vessel to Indonesia with the aim of "improving the authorized agency's capability to patrol fishing in the Indonesian sea," he said.
> 
> Japan expressed the hope that the grant would contribute to maintaining economic and social stability and increasing the people's welfare.
> 
> The vessel which was manufactured in 1993 is 63.37 meters long and has international standard tonnage of 741 tons. The vessel has a maximum carrying capacity of 29 people.
> 
> "After March 2020, we will provide training on the repair, use and sailing of the vessel. The vessel will be handed over to the Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry in 2021," Kazuhiko said.
> 
> The grant is the first of its kind the Japanese government extended to another country, he said.
> 
> The grant is also related to efforts to step up the capacity of law enforcement in the Indonesian maritime territory that will contribute to realizing the concept of "free and open Indian Ocean." (INE)
> 
> Translated by: Suwanti/Suharto
> Editor: Fardah Assegaf
> 
> https://en.antaranews.com/news/141482/japan-hands-over-fishery-patrol-vessel-to-indonesia


Maybe if we accept US help we'll be able to get our hands on some hamilton cutters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Penlanud Abd
*TNI AU dapat tambahan satu pesawat C-130H Hercules eks AU Australia*

CategoryAngkatan UdaraPosted onFebruary 15, 2020AuthorRoni SontaniLeave a comment

AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Satu pesawat C-130H _Hercules_ nomor ekor A-1338 eks pakai Angkatan Udara Australia (RAAF) yang dibeli pemerintah Indonesia tiba di Lanud Abdulrachman Saleh, Malang, Sabtu (15/2/2020).

Pesawat angkut militer eks RAAF ini merupakan unit kelima yang telah tiba di Tanah Air. Kedatangan pesawat disambut dengan _Water Salute_ disaksikan para pejabat dari Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) RI, Mabes TNI, Mabesau, dan Lanud Abdulrachman Saleh.

Pesawat berangkat dari Australia pada hari Jumat (14/2). A-1338 diterbangkan oleh _Pilot in Command_ Letkol Pnb Suryo Anggoro, M. Tr (Han) yang juga Komandan Skadron Udara 32 bersama 11 orang kru pesawat.

Kepala Penerangan Lanud Abdulrachman Saleh Letkol Sus Dodo Agusprio S., S.S., dalam siaran pers yang diterima Airspace Review menyampaikan, A-1338 mendarat mulus di Lanud Abdulrachman Saleh pada pukul 12.07 WIB.

Setelah pesawat memasuki pelataran Base Ops dan parkir di depan VIP Room, selanjutnya dilaksanakan upacara penyerahan sertifikat _airworthiness_ dari Kepala Pusat Kelaikan (Kapuslaik) Kemhan yang diwakili Kolonel Arif kepada Skadron Udara 32 kepada Komandan Lanud Abdulrachman Saleh Marsma TNI Hesly Paat.

Berikutnya serah terima sertifikat dan penandatanganan berita acara dari Kepala Baranahan Kemhan yang diwakili Marsma TNI Asfan Jauhari selaku Kapus Alpalhan Baranahan Kemhan kepada Aslog Panglima TNI yang diwakili Paban I/Slog Mabes TNI Kolonel Tek Andi Vincent.

Setelah itu sertifikat dari Aslog Panglima TNI diserahkan oleh Kolonel Tek Andi Vincent kepada Aslog Kasau yang diwakili Letkol Kal Nunik Intarti, S.E., M.Si. 





Penlanud Abd
Kepala Pusat Alat Peralatan Pertahanan Kementerian Pertahanan (Kapus Alpalhan Kemhan) Marsma TNI Asfan Jauhari dalam amanatnya menyampaikan rasa syukur karena dengan berbagai upaya dari berbagai pihak dengan waktu yang cukup lama, pada akhirnya pesawat C-130H _Hercules_ A-1338 dapat tiba di Indonesia. 

Dijelaskan, C-130H _Hercules_ A-1338 merupakan pesawat kelima eks RAAF yang diadakan oleh Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia sejak akhir 2014. Peswat sebelumnya di-_refurbish_ terlebih dahulu di Australia agar laik dan aman.





Penlanud Abd
Sementara itu Letkol Pnb Suryo Anggoro menyampaikan, tim kru Skadron Udara 32 yang akan mengawaki A-1338 telah diberangkatkan ke Austrralia sejak 9 Februari 2020 bersama inspektor dan tim dari Indonesian Military Airworthiness Autority (IMAA) Kemhan RI. 

Di Australia beberapa proses teknis dilaksanakan pada A-1338 seperti _ground run, test flight_, dan lainnya. 





Penlanud Abd
Setelah semuanya dinyatakan laik, maka pada 14 Februari dilaksanakan _ferry flight_ ke Lanud Abdulrachman Saleh, Malang dengan rute Richmond AFB – Darwin AFB dan bermalam.

Selanjutnya pada 15 Februari, A-1338 melanjutkan penerbangan dengan rute Darwin AFB – Lanud El Tari, Kupang hingga akhirnya tiba di Skadron Udara 32 yang akan menjadi rumah baru pesawat ini.

Selamat datang C-130H _Hercules_ A1338.

Roni Sontani

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

*Taking closer look at Netherlands before King's Indonesia visit*
14th Feb 2020 18:36

By Rahmad Nasution





Jakarta (ANTARA) - Eight Indonesian journalists are bracing for their five-day trip to the Netherlands at the invitation of the Dutch Foreign Ministry ahead of King Willem-Alexander and Queen Maxima's state visit to Indonesia on March 10-13, 2020.

The invitees to this Dutch Government's media visit program are Duwi Setiya Ariyanti of Bisnis Indonesia, Teatrika Handiko Putri from IDNTimes, Yuliasri Perdani from The Jakarta Post), Kris Razianto Mada from Kompas, and Ananda Wardhiati Teresia from Kumparan.

Three other journalists are Yandhrie Arvian from Tempo, Rahmad Nasution from ANTARA, and Haufan Hasyim Selengke from Media Indonesia.

They depart for the Schiphol Airport, Amsterdam by boarding Qatar Airways' QR 955 from the Soekarno Hatta International Airport in Cengkareng, Banten Province, on early Saturday and are scheduled to arrive in the Netherlands on Saturday afternoon.

During their visit, they are accompanied by Monique Boon-Habets, project manager missions of the Netherlands Enterprise Agency (RVO.nl.) on behalf of the Dutch Ministry of Foreign Affairs and Andri Astarisanna, a staffer of the Dutch Embassy in Jakarta.

In accordance with the program agenda, the official opening of this media trip program will be kicked off on Monday (Feb 17).

However, on Sunday (Feb 16), the participating journalists will head to Maeslantkering, a flood defense barrier, in the Nieuwe Water-weg near Hoek van Holland. The Indonesian journalists will thereafter join a welcome dinner at Restaurant Seinpost Indonesia.

On Monday, the official opening session is scheduled at the Confederation of the Netherlands Industry and Employers (VNO-NCW) office where Indonesian journalists will meet with Infrastructure and Water Management Minister Cora van Nieuwenhuizen.

Head of the Dutch Trade Mission Hans de Boer will also join the opening session. From the VNO-NCW office, they continue their program in Verstegen where they will meet Marianne van Keep and Joost van Uum. Both of them will shed light on Geodata for Agriculture and Water Projects, and sustainable pepper farming.

Since this media visit program focuses on exploring the historical linkage of the Netherlands and Indonesia as well as potentials for economic partnership in the areas of agriculture, healthcare, coastal protection and the maritime industry, and circular economy, during their stay, the Indonesian journalists are introduced to these issues.

To this end, the participating journalists, for instance, are facilitated to visit the Netherlands' leading shipyards, specifically Damen and Royal IHC Shipyards in Gorinchem, to get a closer look at the country's excellence in maritime technology.

During their stay in the country until Feb 20, the journalists are also facilitated to meet several Indonesian students and Foreign Minister Stef Blok; attend a seminar on the future of the Netherlands and Indonesia's relations; and visit the IHE Delft Institute for Water Education.

On Wednesday (Feb 19), Indonesian journalists will get a rare opportunity to meet with His Majesty King Willem-Alexander for some thirty minutes. Prior to the meeting with the King, they are welcomed and introduced to things related to the Royal House.

In bring memories back to the two nations' shared history, the Indonesian journalists are given the opportunity to undertake a tour of Museum Sophiahof in The Hague.

As revealed in the program agenda, this museum showcases the heritage of the Dutch East Indies and the migration history and culture of communities, with a background in the Dutch East Indies and Indonesia.

At the museum, they will also be introduced to short pitches of projects and organizations that bridge Dutch and Indonesian history, culture, and food from different perspectives and generations.

In connection with King Willem-Alexander and Queen Máxima's four-day visit in March, the Dutch Embassy in Jakarta's recent press statement revealed that they would be joined by Foreign Minister Stef Blok and four other ministers, who would head a trade mission.

Those ministers are Foreign Trade and Development Minister Sigrid Kaag, Infrastructure and Water Management Minister Cora van Nieuwenhuizen, Medical Care and Sports Minister Bruno Bruins, and Agriculture, Nature and Food Quality Minister Carola Schouten.

The four ministers will head a broad parallel trade mission to Indonesia to capitalize on the potential for economic partnership in the areas of agriculture, healthcare, coastal protection and the maritime industry, and circular economy.

The Netherlands is one of Indonesia's crucial trading partners and investors. In terms of bilateral trade and investment, the Netherlands is the fifth-largest investor and a trading partner with which Indonesia enjoys a trade surplus.

This was revealed by the Dutch Ambassador to Indonesia, Lambert Grijns while receiving eight Indonesian journalists, who will visit the Netherlands on February 15-21. 

In 2019, Indonesia's trade surplus was recorded at EUR1,806 million.

At the same time, with a total investment of US$2.6 billion, the Netherlands is also noted as the fifth-biggest investor in Indonesia, followed by Singapore, $6.5 billion; China, $4.7 billion; Japan, $4.3 billion; and Hong Kong, $2.9 billion.

In the tourism sector, Dutch tourists’ contribution to Indonesia's foreign tourist arrivals cannot also be regarded as "minor" since last year alone, the Indonesian Embassy in Den Haag noted that at least 202,116 Dutch travelers had visited Indonesia.

During their 17.52-day stay in 2019, the Dutch tourists spent around US$1,866 on an average.

EDITED BY INE

Related news: 1,500 Indonesia's artefacts repatriated from the Netherlands

Related news: King Willem-Alexander, Queen Maxima to visit in March


By Rahmad Nasution
Editor: Fardah Assegaf


https://en.antaranews.com/news/141458/taking-closer-look-at-netherlands-before-kings-indonesia-visit

here is come Royal Sales rep, representative of Damen Schelde


----------



## Ruhnama

Indos said:


> We only have C802, C 705 and Exocet for cruise missile in our arsenal so Brazilian missile is out of question.
> 
> This program is also reported to be initiated by the state owned defense consortium itself so look like they have some confidence to master the technology. I hope for about 2-3 years from now we can see some dynamic test of this missile.
> 
> There is dynamic test at the end of last year regarding the seeker component developed by ITB but using Petir as platform so maybe that test also give confident on the program that lead to this contract.
> 
> I also hope turbojet research for cruise missile is still on going and get necessary funding from Defense Ministry.


Turbo jet engine likely difficult to mastering, like of we see turkey they have masering missile design, seeker, electronic but the engine still imported from french or other country. Engine is must


Nike said:


> View attachment 606243


woah nasams


Nike said:


> *Taking closer look at Netherlands before King's Indonesia visit*
> 14th Feb 2020 18:36
> 
> By Rahmad Nasution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - Eight Indonesian journalists are bracing for their five-day trip to the Netherlands at the invitation of the Dutch Foreign Ministry ahead of King Willem-Alexander and Queen Maxima's state visit to Indonesia on March 10-13, 2020.
> 
> The invitees to this Dutch Government's media visit program are Duwi Setiya Ariyanti of Bisnis Indonesia, Teatrika Handiko Putri from IDNTimes, Yuliasri Perdani from The Jakarta Post), Kris Razianto Mada from Kompas, and Ananda Wardhiati Teresia from Kumparan.
> 
> Three other journalists are Yandhrie Arvian from Tempo, Rahmad Nasution from ANTARA, and Haufan Hasyim Selengke from Media Indonesia.
> 
> They depart for the Schiphol Airport, Amsterdam by boarding Qatar Airways' QR 955 from the Soekarno Hatta International Airport in Cengkareng, Banten Province, on early Saturday and are scheduled to arrive in the Netherlands on Saturday afternoon.
> 
> During their visit, they are accompanied by Monique Boon-Habets, project manager missions of the Netherlands Enterprise Agency (RVO.nl.) on behalf of the Dutch Ministry of Foreign Affairs and Andri Astarisanna, a staffer of the Dutch Embassy in Jakarta.
> 
> In accordance with the program agenda, the official opening of this media trip program will be kicked off on Monday (Feb 17).
> 
> However, on Sunday (Feb 16), the participating journalists will head to Maeslantkering, a flood defense barrier, in the Nieuwe Water-weg near Hoek van Holland. The Indonesian journalists will thereafter join a welcome dinner at Restaurant Seinpost Indonesia.
> 
> On Monday, the official opening session is scheduled at the Confederation of the Netherlands Industry and Employers (VNO-NCW) office where Indonesian journalists will meet with Infrastructure and Water Management Minister Cora van Nieuwenhuizen.
> 
> Head of the Dutch Trade Mission Hans de Boer will also join the opening session. From the VNO-NCW office, they continue their program in Verstegen where they will meet Marianne van Keep and Joost van Uum. Both of them will shed light on Geodata for Agriculture and Water Projects, and sustainable pepper farming.
> 
> Since this media visit program focuses on exploring the historical linkage of the Netherlands and Indonesia as well as potentials for economic partnership in the areas of agriculture, healthcare, coastal protection and the maritime industry, and circular economy, during their stay, the Indonesian journalists are introduced to these issues.
> 
> To this end, the participating journalists, for instance, are facilitated to visit the Netherlands' leading shipyards, specifically Damen and Royal IHC Shipyards in Gorinchem, to get a closer look at the country's excellence in maritime technology.
> 
> During their stay in the country until Feb 20, the journalists are also facilitated to meet several Indonesian students and Foreign Minister Stef Blok; attend a seminar on the future of the Netherlands and Indonesia's relations; and visit the IHE Delft Institute for Water Education.
> 
> On Wednesday (Feb 19), Indonesian journalists will get a rare opportunity to meet with His Majesty King Willem-Alexander for some thirty minutes. Prior to the meeting with the King, they are welcomed and introduced to things related to the Royal House.
> 
> In bring memories back to the two nations' shared history, the Indonesian journalists are given the opportunity to undertake a tour of Museum Sophiahof in The Hague.
> 
> As revealed in the program agenda, this museum showcases the heritage of the Dutch East Indies and the migration history and culture of communities, with a background in the Dutch East Indies and Indonesia.
> 
> At the museum, they will also be introduced to short pitches of projects and organizations that bridge Dutch and Indonesian history, culture, and food from different perspectives and generations.
> 
> In connection with King Willem-Alexander and Queen Máxima's four-day visit in March, the Dutch Embassy in Jakarta's recent press statement revealed that they would be joined by Foreign Minister Stef Blok and four other ministers, who would head a trade mission.
> 
> Those ministers are Foreign Trade and Development Minister Sigrid Kaag, Infrastructure and Water Management Minister Cora van Nieuwenhuizen, Medical Care and Sports Minister Bruno Bruins, and Agriculture, Nature and Food Quality Minister Carola Schouten.
> 
> The four ministers will head a broad parallel trade mission to Indonesia to capitalize on the potential for economic partnership in the areas of agriculture, healthcare, coastal protection and the maritime industry, and circular economy.
> 
> The Netherlands is one of Indonesia's crucial trading partners and investors. In terms of bilateral trade and investment, the Netherlands is the fifth-largest investor and a trading partner with which Indonesia enjoys a trade surplus.
> 
> This was revealed by the Dutch Ambassador to Indonesia, Lambert Grijns while receiving eight Indonesian journalists, who will visit the Netherlands on February 15-21.
> 
> In 2019, Indonesia's trade surplus was recorded at EUR1,806 million.
> 
> At the same time, with a total investment of US$2.6 billion, the Netherlands is also noted as the fifth-biggest investor in Indonesia, followed by Singapore, $6.5 billion; China, $4.7 billion; Japan, $4.3 billion; and Hong Kong, $2.9 billion.
> 
> In the tourism sector, Dutch tourists’ contribution to Indonesia's foreign tourist arrivals cannot also be regarded as "minor" since last year alone, the Indonesian Embassy in Den Haag noted that at least 202,116 Dutch travelers had visited Indonesia.
> 
> During their 17.52-day stay in 2019, the Dutch tourists spent around US$1,866 on an average.
> 
> EDITED BY INE
> 
> Related news: 1,500 Indonesia's artefacts repatriated from the Netherlands
> 
> Related news: King Willem-Alexander, Queen Maxima to visit in March
> 
> 
> By Rahmad Nasution
> Editor: Fardah Assegaf
> 
> 
> https://en.antaranews.com/news/141458/taking-closer-look-at-netherlands-before-kings-indonesia-visit
> 
> here is come Royal Sales rep, representative of Damen Schelde




Damen omega??? Wkwkkwk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> Damen omega??? Wkwkkwk


https://www.antaranews.com/berita/525362/pangeran-denmark-cek-kemampuan-pal-produksi-kapal

the denmark royal family , specifically their prince already had visit PT PAL Previously too , we should make a stage ring and let both netherlands royals family and denmark one rumble and wrestle together to decide which contract we should sign .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> https://www.antaranews.com/berita/525362/pangeran-denmark-cek-kemampuan-pal-produksi-kapal
> 
> the denmark royal family , specifically their prince already had visit PT PAL Previously too , we should make a stage ring and let both netherlands royals family and denmark one rumble and wrestle together to decide which contract we should sign .



The so called Battle Royal, wait until English princes visit PT PAL it will be free for all competition


----------



## Whizzack

Raduga said:


> RC Jet Engine aren't that complicated , compared to the real one .



The main difficulty in making a jet / turbine engine for airplanes is not in the design... The principles of turbine engine tech is already very well understood and almost any country or research institute or industrial entities like NTP can design one if they really wanted to.. No.. the most difficult part is in the materials, the metallurgy, the alloys that goes into the turbine engine... these exotic materials needs to be light, yet strong, heat resistant, pressure resistant, stress resistant, long endurance and have high reliability... This is the most highly guarded secret by any turbine manufacturer..

RC jet engines are easier to make (and there are plenty of manufacturers) mostly because they can be made with more common / simpler materials, as they don't generate too high pressure or heat..

And actually it's much easier to make a rocket engine (both for space rocket or missiles) than to make a reliable jet engine...


----------



## Jatosint

Raduga said:


> https://www.antaranews.com/berita/525362/pangeran-denmark-cek-kemampuan-pal-produksi-kapal
> 
> the denmark royal family , specifically their prince already had visit PT PAL Previously too , we should make a stage ring and let both netherlands royals family and denmark one rumble and wrestle together to decide which contract we should sign .



So basically you want us to use devide et impera tactics on these two NATO/EU countries, just like what the dutch did to us??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> The so called Battle Royal, wait until English princes visit PT PAL it will be free for all competition


Danish Dutch English emmmm just remember about royal conflict in europe during 17th century  (why not swedish join? Nah it is realy Royal war in europe)



Whizzack said:


> The main difficulty in making a jet / turbine engine for airplanes is not in the design... The principles of turbine engine tech is already very well understood and almost any country or research institute or industrial entities like NTP can design one if they really wanted to.. No.. the most difficult part is in the materials, the metallurgy, the alloys that goes into the turbine engine... these exotic materials needs to be light, yet strong, heat resistant, pressure resistant, stress resistant, long endurance and have high reliability... This is the most highly guarded secret by any turbine manufacturer..
> 
> RC jet engines are easier to make (and there are plenty of manufacturers) mostly because they can be made with more common / simpler materials, as they don't generate too high pressure or heat..
> 
> And actually it's much easier to make a rocket engine (both for space rocket or missiles) than to make a reliable jet engine...


Also We must have a precesionn mold to cast the blisk

@Jatosint, jgn kuatir, european royal fam, has doing many bloodsheed since 17th century until early 20th century (WWI)


----------



## NEKONEKO

Total how many frigate can we expect?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*MANTAN KSAU: PERTAHANAN ADALAH ASET*
16 FEBRUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Mantan Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Udara Marsekal TNI (Purn) Agus Supriatna menegaskan bahwa pertahanan negara adalah aset sehingga perlu memperkuat alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista), termasuk dengan membeli dari negara lain.

“Untuk pertahanan ‘urgent’. Pertahanan itu aset loh, jangan sembarangan. Karena pertahanan yang kuat, ‘power’, enggak sembarangan. Aset,” katanya, usai diskusi “Technology and Security: Whats Next?” di @amerika Pacific Place, Jakarta, Sabtu.

Dilansir dari laman _Antara_ (15/ 2/ 2020), diakui Agus yang pernah menjabat Kepala Staf Umum TNI tersebut, alutsista yang dimiliki Indonesia saat ini masih kurang, mengingat luasnya wilayah Indonesia.

“Jelas kurang lah, negara kita luas begini,” kata sosok kelahiran Bandung, Jawa Barat, 28 Januari 1959.

Oleh karena itu, kata dia, pembelian alutsista diperlukan untuk memperkuat pertahanan yang sebenarnya berdampak terhadap berbagai aspek.

“Jadi, orang jangan berpikir satu sisi saja, pertahanan ngapain banyak-banyak? Loh, kalau pertahanannya amburadul, ya, negara bisa dimainin negara lain,” tegas Agus.

_Photo: Mantan KSAU Marsekal TNI (Purn) Agus Supriatna, saat diskusi “Technology and Security: Whats Next?” di @amerika Pacific Place, Jakarta, Sabtu (15/02/2020) (Antara)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)
_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

https://www.instagram.com/tv/B8i1uSVFTnD/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet

This kind of moral support always needed for all of soldiers regardless of their ranks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

NEKONEKO said:


> Total how many frigate can we expect?


2


----------



## 182

it's quite long article, I hope you guys enjoy reading rise of white hulls 

*Coast Guards welcome OPV Boom* 
By Tim Fish
January 29, 2020



The OPV80 design from Lurssen that was delivered to Brunei and is close to the design used for Australia's new Arafura-class OPVs.

_*Asian-Pacific navies traditionally operate traditional warships leading the Coast Guards to benefit from very capable Offshore Patrol Vessels (OPV).

Offshore Patrol Vessels (OPVs) have gained in stature in the Indo-Pacific region as maritime security has come sharply into focus for governments. The economic and political value of Economic Exclusive Zones (EEZs) has been realised by leaders due to regulations under the United Nations Convention of the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS) and countries in the region are belatedly prioritising investment in new ships of this kind.


Naval vs Coast Guard
OPVs are operated by a mix of naval and coastguard forces although this depends on each country’s maritime security structure. Dr Collin Koh Swee Lean, research fellow at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies in Singapore told AMR that there are two main issues: “The biggest issue has always been funding and this is related to the second biggest: inter-service problems. This is often a barrier to establishing a maritime security architecture, which has an impact downstream about how they allocate resources more optimally.” This is especially the case in the sub-region of South East Asia where rival naval and coastguard services compete for limited funding.

Another trend in the region according to Dr. Lean is that the line between OPV and corvettes is often blurred. “Shipbuilders tell clients that if you buy a full-size OPVs then the heaviest armament can be a gun with helicopters, but these can be scaled up to become a light frigate,” he said. This is notable in a few OPV acquisition programmes where designs are flexible for the addition of advanced sensors and weapons if required.

Royal Australian Navy (RAN)

The Royal Australian Navy (RAN) is undertaking one of the largest new OPV programmes in the Asia-Pacific region under its Project SEA 1180 Phase 1 for 12 new ships. Known as the Arafura-class, these are being built to the OPV80 design by German shipbuilder Lürssen under a contract worth $2.5 billion (A$3.6 billion). The Arafura-class design is a variant of the baseline model OPV that Lürssen provided to the Royal Brunei Navy with the Darussalam-class of four ships that entered service from 2011-14.

Lürssen was selected in November 2017 and the company has partnered with Australian shipyards for construction. The first two OPVs will be built at ASC Shipbuilding in Adelaide, South Australia, with the remaining 10 by Civmec in Henderson, Western Australia. Construction of the 1,640 tonne OPVs started at ASC in 2018 and the RAN announced that the keel was laid for the first ship, Arafura, in March 2019. The ship is expected to enter service in 2022.

The RAN wants the OPVs to become multipurpose ships and will host high-end sensors, with Saab Australia’s 9LV Combat Management System and EOS 500 fire control director. The ships will also be equipped with special mission packages to support maritime tactical unmanned aerial systems and mine countermeasures capabilities.

Vietnam Eyes Larger OPVs 
Dutch shipbuilder Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS) has also been successful in the region and its 9014 OPV design was selected by the Vietnam Coastguard (renamed the DN2000) for a class of new 2,400 tonne ships being built at the state-run Song Thu Group in Danang.

The first ship was launched in November 2015 as a multipurpose ship designated CBS 8005 but it is unclear if the vessel has entered service or if the construction of a second ship has progressed. Vietnam has a requirement for OPVs to counter the encroachment of Chinese vessels into the South China Sea and Dr. Lean said Vietnam is now looking at the larger 4,000 tonne DN4000 design from Song Thu to meet a requirement for up to six vessels to serve both the Coast Guard and fisheries patrol.

“The Vietnamese Parliament has actually passed the Vietnam Coast Guard law that clearly defines the roles and responsibilities of the Coast Guard vis-à-vis the other services like the Navy, that will justify future procurement,” he explained.

“The Coast Guard comes under the Ministry of Defence anyway, so getting funding is easier compared to other SE Asian counterparts as the Navy wants to focus more on warfighting capabilities,” he added.






Vietnam is expanding its fleet of OPVs to secure its EEZ from Chinese encroachment. The DN2000 design from Damen will be the first ships to spearhead this force

Malaysian OPV programme
The Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency (MMEA) has also opted for a Damen design, the OPV1800. Three ships are being built by TH Heavy Engineering (THHE) and Destini in a Joint Venture arrangement at the Destini-THHE Pulah Indiah shipyards in Port Klang.

A spokesperson from DSNS confirmed to AMR: “Three Damen OPVs 1800 are under construction at Destini Shipbuilding & Engineering for the MMEA in Malaysia with an expected delivery time of 2020.”

The project is slated to cost $160 million for all three 83 metre long ships but DSNS was unable to confirm what stage of construction the ships had reached therefore it is unclear if the mid-2020 delivery date can be met. Dr. Lean said that with only $12 billion (RM50 billion) funding for defence the next 10 years it will not allow them to buy many. “We won’t see the MMEA get any more ships beyond the existing programmes under construction,” he said.

Pakistan Navy

Meanwhile the Pakistan Navy is set to receive two new 2,300 tonne OPVs from DSNS, which are under construction at the company’s shipyard in Galati, Romania. The first ship was launched in May 2019 and is expected to enter service later this year. Steel cutting started on the second vessel in August 2018 and is due to enter service by mid-2020.

The Pakistan Navy has referred to the ships as multirole corvettes but Dr. Lean said that they are “much closer to an OPV than anything else” and are based on the DSNS 90m long OPV2400 design.

Indonesian Coast Guard vs the Indonesian Navy
The Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) has been moving towards operating mainly combat vessels and high-end frigates and this leaves the Indonesian Coast Guard (BAKAMLA) to undertake the constabulary role. It has already taken delivery of a large new 110m 2,700 tonne OPV named KN Tanjung Datu in January 2018 from indigenous shipbuilder PT Malindo, built to its own design.

Dr. Lean said this OPV looks impressive and “is designed to counter the Chinese in terms of size and length and in terms of tonnage will be a match for the frontline OPVs that the Chinese Coast Guard has been fielding in the Natuna Sea area.”





At 110m-long KN Tanjung Datung (1101) is on sea trials and was built to counter the 111m-long 3,450t Chinese vessel Haijing 3303.
Under its medium-term development plan, BAKAMLA had an ambition to build 30 ships by 2019 including four 110m OPVs and as many as 10 of the 80m vessels, much of which remains to be achieved. It is not just funding but inter-service rivalry that is an issue.

“The TNI-AL does not like that BAKAMLA is going to get more funding and will do what it can to prevent it from getting the necessary resources, so even if the Navy does not get OPVs it will make sure BAKAMLA does not get too many of them either,” stated Dr. Lean. “The Navy would rather send frigates to do mere fisheries patrol.”

In December 2018 another Indonesian shipyard, PT Citra, announced that three new 80m OPVs were launched by the company to a Terafulk design. Built for an estimated $42 million the ships are named Pulau Nipah (8001), Marore Island (8002) and Dana Island (8003). It is not clear when the OPVs will enter service and unconfirmed images online seem to show the second vessel damaged after a broken lock flooded the dry dock area where it was fitting out



Spoiler: continue reading....:D



Royal Thai Navy (RTN)
In Thailand local shipbuilder Bangkok Dock in Sattahip completed construction of its first 90m Krabi-class OPV in August 2013. It was built to the 90m OPV design from BAE Systems under a technology transfer agreement worth approximately $79.2 million.

Construction of a second ship started in 2016 for an estimated $155 million and is expected to be delivered during 2019. The company told AMR that it “provided in-country assistance for a two-year period with the initial design support to integrate the 76mm main gun and, on the second OPV, to add Boeing Harpoon anti-ship missiles.”





The new Thai OPV, HMTS Krabi, will be joined by a second ship with more powerful armaments.
Dr. Lean believes there is space for at least four Harpoon anti-ship missiles and although integration is a challenge “it is not a straightforward or easy process,” he added that it “should not be a problem”, but the issue is whether the RTN will “cough up the money to do that.” The RTN has a requirement for a total of five OPVs but it is unlikely to secure funding for more ships in the short term.

Philippines Coast Guard
The Philippines has been taking delivery of a set of five small patrol ships from French shipbuilder OCEA for the Philippines Coast Guard under a $103 million contract, but one is expected to be an 84m OPV built to the yard’s OPV270 design.





The Philippine Coast Guard will get one 84m-long OPV to the OPV270 design from OCEA.
The Philippines Coast Guard has announced that the OPV is under construction and will be named BRP Gabriela Silang, with delivery expected in August 2019. A second is under consideration.

Meanwhile Defence Minister Delfin Lorenzana has indicated his preference for Austal to participate in a new OPV programme for up to six ships to be built in-country for the Philippine Navy. Austal is offering its 81.7m OPV design.

Indian OPVs Dogged by Delays

India has large OPV programmes underway but after steel is cut there seem to be issues getting them into service. Goa Shipyard Ltd (GSL) has already completed the delivery of six Samarth-class OPVs in 2017 and a contract for a further five could be expected.

Meanwhile Larsen and Toubro (L&T) was awarded a contract to build seven OPVs for the Indian Coastguard in March 2015 and although it launched the first vessel in October 2017, it is not clear what stage of construction this ship has reached or the status of follow-on ships.

Elsewhere, Reliance Naval and Engineering Ltd (RNEL) – formerly Pipavav Offshore and Engineering – is building five new 1,500 tonne Shachi-class Naval OPVs (NOPVs) under Project 21 (P-21). The first two (Shachi and Shruti) are under construction and were launched in July 2017 with an expected delivery date by June 2020.

Progress getting these into service has been slow and riven with delays. India’s Standing Committee on Defence reported last year that following a $388 million contract awarded in May 2011 the schedule for the NOPVs was originally to accept the first of class in November 2014 with the remainder to follow on six-month intervals. After the keel laying of the second ship in May 2014 the project suffered delays due to design issues caused by a “change in design partner” and a management takeover of Pipavav by RNEL that was not completed until early 2016. The Committee said there were no additional costs despite the delays.

Sri Lanka Navy (SLN)
The Sri Lanka Navy (SLN) has received two new OPVs from GSL for $155 million based on the Samarth-class that were delivered in 2017 and 2018 to bolster its ageing fleet. These were the largest ships in the SLN until May 2019 when it took delivery of the 115m ex-US Coast Guard Hamilton-class cutter, Sherman. It was transferred to the SLN under the US Foreign Assistance Act following an upgrade and systems installation work. It has the pennant number P626 and will be commissioned shortly.

Myanmar OPV Programme
Of particular interest has been Myanmar, which has built and brought into service a new 81m OPV, UMS Inlay, in December 2017. Media reports state the OPV was built at Thanlyin Navy Dockyard near Yangon with Singaporean assistance. That Myanmar is able to construct and commission an OPV displacing about 1,500 tonnes within a two-year timeframe is beyond what many analysts had expected.

It was also announced in February 2019 that Myanmar intends to establish a Coast Guard service. Although it is unclear when this will happen and what platforms will serve under this new force Collin said that the military have stated it will be formed under the defence department.

Taiwan Coast Guard Administration (CGA)
In North East Asia, Taiwan is replacing its older OPVs and has plans to build six 1,000 tonne ships by 2027 for the Taiwan Coast Guard Administration (CGA) with construction taking place at CSBC.

The CGA will get extra OPVs from Jong Shin Shipyard which will build 12 600 tonne OPVs by 2027 based on the catamaran hull of the existing Tuo Jiang corvette. In addition, CSBC is building four larger 4000 tonne OPVs based on the Cheng Kung frigate design.

Construction on the first started in February 2019 and will be delivered to the CGA in 2020. According to Dr. Lean one of the new weapon systems for the new OPVs will be a multiple rocket launcher system (MLRS) that will be mounted on the deck. “This is a bit strange,” he said, “Why use a rocket launcher to stop a fishing vessel; it does not make sense to me.”

Japan OPV Programme
Japan is building new OPVs for the protection of the Senkaku Islands to counter Chinese encroachment in the area. Media reports state that the Japan Coast Guard is to get three new 6,000 tonne patrol ships built by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries shipyard in Shimonoseki.

Meanwhile the Japan Maritime Self Defense Force will initiate a new OPV programme for about 12 new ships. The new National Defense Programme Guidelines (NGDP) published in December calls for the construction of two or three 1,000 tonne vessels to start in the FY2020-22 timeframe and a first launch expected in FY2024. The JMSDF ships will support the JCG in patrolling outlying islands.



These efforts are in response to the creation of the Chinese Coast Guard in 2013 which rapidly grew in size. Although it uses mainly small coastal patrol boats, it has also taken delivery of two very large 10,000 tonne patrol ships and has initiated an OPV construction programme for new vessels based on the Type 054 frigate and Type 056 corvette.

by Tim Fishhttps://asianmilitaryreview.com/2020/01/coast-guards-welcome-opv-boom/*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Thales group Indonesia had long history here

*Defence in Indonesia*
*OVERVIEW*

Thales has a leading position in the naval defence segment, having been the appointed supplier of combat systems for all warships in service with the Indonesian Navy for close to 40 years. Thales has supplied and integrated the naval combat electronics for four Sigma-class corvettes and is also the supplier and integrator of the navel mission systems for the current Indonesian PKR Frigate program.

In maritime surveillance and patrol, Thales was selected by the Indonesian Air Force and Navy to supply its integrated Amascos systems for CN-235 and NC-212 aircraft.

Thales is an established supplier to the Indonesian Army for comint systems and thermal cameras.

In November 2013, Thales signed a contract for the delivery and installation of a full mission systems suite for the two PKR class vessels under construction by the Dutch shipyard Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding for the Indonesian Navy.

Thales has a strong position in air defence and has long been the appointed supplier of surveillance radars to the Indonesian Air Force.

In January 2014, Thales signed a contract with the Indonesian Ministry of Defence for ForceSHIELD, Thales’s integrated Advanced Air Defence system. In addition to the supply of STARStreak short-range air defence missiles, the system comprises CONTROLMaster200 radar and weapon coordination systems, RAPIDRanger mobile weapon systems and Lightweight Multiple Launchers (LML), as well as associated communications, training and support equipment.

*In June 2016, a first Memorandum of Understanding was signed between Thales and local Indonesian partners, PT LEN and PT Pindad, to jointly design an Indonesian military vehicle mission system aimed at reinforcing the operational capabilities of armoured vehicles for the Indonesian armed forces.* Thales is also collaborating closely with PT Pindad as they develop Indonesia’s first Mine-Resistant Armoured Vehicle, known as Sanca, based on the Thales Bushmaster design.

*Contact*
Indonesia
+62 21 2977-3500 indonesia@thalesgroup.com

https://www.thalesgroup.com/en/countries/asia-pacific/indonesia/defence-indonesia

There is any update for what i bold?

*PTDI Has Received 2 of 9 American Helicopters*




2019-11-29 00:00:00


*WE Online, Jakarta* - Bell Textron Inc. (TXT), a helicopter manufacturer from North America, and PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) celebrate the achievement of the delivery of the 70th aircraft from Bell to PTDI. This aircraft is the Bell 412EPI series which was one of nine aircraft orders from the Indonesian Army earlier this year.

Under the contract, Bell will send nine helicopters to PTDI which will then make adjustments before being sent to the Indonesian Army. To date, PTDI has received two of the nine helicopters in its operational office in Bandung.

The delivery of the Bell 412EPI aircraft to the two companies is an important milestone and proves a close relationship between the two companies. The 70th helicopter with the Bell 412EPI series has been operated by the Indonesian Armed Forces in various missions for more than 20 years.

"We look forward to working with PTDI in meeting the needs of the Indonesian National Army," said David Sale, Managing Director of Bell Asia Pacific.

Earlier, in 2016, Bell and PTDI signed an Renewal of the Industrial and Commercial Agreement which allowed the two companies to expand their support and services in Indonesia for Bell helicopter operators. In addition, PTDI manufactures tail booms, door assemblies, door poles, pylons, and ducts for Bell 412 and Huey II helicopters.

Since Bell was present in Indonesia for more than 50 years, around one hundred and ten aircraft are currently in operation. Bell in Indonesia has Bell's official service offices, certified maintenance facilities, and specialized engineers for customer service located in Jakarta.

Gatot Mulia Pribadi, PTDI's Vice President of Business Development and Marketing said, to bring in 9 helicopters the government has budgeted US $ 180 million. The advantages of Bell helicopters include low operating and maintenance costs. "This product can be used in various fields and is designed to withstand corrosion from seawater," Gatot explained.

Ibnu Bintaro, PTDI's Vice President Aircraft Sales, added that demand for helicopters in Indonesia has continued to increase in recent years. Since 2012 until now there have been an estimated 36 helicopters imported for the needs of the army and navy.

For the Bell helicopter, local content that has been certified, parts and raw materials made in Indonesia is currently around 16.8%. The level of local content will certainly continue to be increased when demand continues to increase.

"At least 50 units per five years. Later there will be negotiations because it shows a market that has very potential," lid Ibnu.





_Source : https://www.wartaekonomi.co.id/read258675/ptdi-telah-terima-2-dari-9-helikopter-asal-amerika.html_


----------



## bigmack

Don't fo


Ruhnama said:


> Danish Dutch English emmmm just remember about royal conflict in europe during 17th century  (why not swedish join? Nah it is realy Royal war in europe)
> 
> 
> Also We must have a precesionn mold to cast the blisk
> 
> @Jatosint, jgn kuatir, european royal fam, has doing many bloodsheed since 17th century until early 20th century (WWI)



Don't forget to Belharas Fregat from Naval Group French...


----------



## Raduga

bigmack said:


> Don't fo
> 
> 
> Don't forget to Belharas Fregat from Naval Group French...


is it really belharra that DCNS offer to us ? personally i was against it since it's pretty much the same as our current martadinata in terms of weaponry , i thought they were offering us their La Fayette Class , since alman helvas in twitter previously also give the clue , if it was enlarged La Fayette Class such as the Saudis Al-Riyadh Class , it's still Ok .


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> is it really belharra that DCNS offer to us ? personally i was against it since it's pretty much the same as our current martadinata in terms of weaponry , i thought they were offering us their La Fayette Class , since alman helvas in twitter previously also give the clue , if it was enlarged La Fayette Class such as the Saudis Al-Riyadh Class , it's still Ok .


The La Fayette is being replaced by the Belharra. Why get old tech?


----------



## NEKONEKO

striver44 said:


> 2


I hope that's only for the first order.


----------



## umigami

By the way, any news about f16 mlu?
It's been quite sometimes, isn't it?
They said there would be a test flight at the end of the year but now's already mid February and still no news.


----------



## mandala

umigami said:


> By the way, any news about f16 mlu?
> It's been quite sometimes, isn't it?
> They said there would be a test flight at the end of the year but now's already mid February and still no news.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229011389005516801

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*Delegasi Indonesia Kunjungi Kapal Selam Piri Reis Turki*

17 Februari 2020





Kunjungan delegasi Indonesia di Golcuk Naval Shipyard (all photos : Turkish Navy)

Delegasi Republik Indonesia pada tanggal 14 Februari 2020 mengunjungi Komandan Angkatan Laut Wakil Laksamana Tatlıoğlu dan memeriksa kapal selam TCG Piri Reis.

Lalu Muhamad İqbal, Duta Besar Republik Indonesia untuk Ankara, dan Atase Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Kolonel Syaiful Thalib didampingi Silvia Korkmazer mengunjungi Panglima Angkatan Laut, Wakil Laksamana Muda Ercüment Tatlıoğlu di kantornya. Delegasi tersebut memeriksa kapal selam TCG Piri Reis (S-330), kapal selam pertama yang diluncurkan di bawah Proyek Kapal Selam Tipe Baru (Yeni Tip Denizaltı Projesi=YDTP).






Indonesia, telah lama menjalin kontak dengan Turki atau Jerman untuk dapat memasok kebutuhan kapal selam. Menteri Pertahanan Indonesia Prabowo Subianto, pada 27 November selama kunjungannya ke Turki, YTDP telah menjelaskan lingkup pekerjaan Golcuk Naval Shipyard atas kapal selam kelas Reis yang saat ini sedang dibangun di fasilitas produksi kapal selam.

*Proyek Kapal Selam Type Baru (YTDP)*

Proyek Kapal Selam Tipe Baru (YTDP), yang meliputi pembangunan enam Kapal Selam Kelas U 214 dengan Air-independent propulsion (AIP), di bawah Gölcük Naval Shipyard, ditandatangani pada 22 Juni 2011 dan mulai berlaku. YTDP adalah proyek pembangunan kapal selam terbesar yang direalisasikan bersama oleh SSB dan Komando Angkatan Laut. Mereka disebut "Kapal Selam Kelas Reis" oleh Angkatan Laut Turki. Kapal selam diproduksi di bawah komando Galangan Kapal Gölcük yang berafiliasi dengan ASFAT A.Ş.





Kapal selam kelas Reis Turki (photo : MilliSavunma)

Enam kapal selam Kelas Reis yang kegiatan konstruksinya berlanjut di Gölcük Naval Shipyard adalah; TCG Piri Reis (S-330) komisioning tahun 2022, TCG Hızır Reis (S-331) 2023, TCG Murat Reis (S-332) 2024, TCG Aydın Reis (S-333) 2025, TCG Seydi Ali Reis (S-334) 2026 dan kapal selam TCG Selman Reis (S-335) yang akan masuk dinas pada tahun 2027. Kapal selam pertama TCG Piri Reis (S-330) telah diluncurkan pada tahun 2019.

(SavunmaSanayiST)


----------



## Nike

*Singapore Airshow 2020: Indonesia designates final Panther helicopter for anti-submarine operations*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
17 February 2020
Follow

RSS


The final AS 565MBe Panther helicopter on order for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) is one of two aircraft that has been designated as an anti-submarine warfare (ASW) airframe, an industry source close to the matter has confirmed with _Jane's_ .

The helicopter, which is currently undergoing fitting-out at PT Dirgantara's facilities in Bandung, is also the final of 11 Panther helicopters ordered by the Indonesian government in 2014.

The TNI-AL has thus far taken delivery of 10 airframes in the contract. As _Jane's_ reported in June 2019, the service has designated two of the 11 helicopters for anti-submarine operations.







To read the full article, Client Login
(105 of 381 words)

https://www.janes.com/article/94343...ther-helicopter-for-anti-submarine-operations


----------



## V3NOM12

Kansel said:


> *Delegasi Indonesia Kunjungi Kapal Selam Piri Reis Turki*
> 
> 17 Februari 2020
> 
> 
> Kansel said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Delegasi Indonesia Kunjungi Kapal Selam Piri Reis Turki*
> 
> 17 Februari 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kunjungan delegasi Indonesia di Golcuk Naval Shipyard (all photos : Turkish Navy)
> 
> Delegasi Republik Indonesia pada tanggal 14 Februari 2020 mengunjungi Komandan Angkatan Laut Wakil Laksamana Tatlıoğlu dan memeriksa kapal selam TCG Piri Reis.
> 
> Lalu Muhamad İqbal, Duta Besar Republik Indonesia untuk Ankara, dan Atase Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Kolonel Syaiful Thalib didampingi Silvia Korkmazer mengunjungi Panglima Angkatan Laut, Wakil Laksamana Muda Ercüment Tatlıoğlu di kantornya. Delegasi tersebut memeriksa kapal selam TCG Piri Reis (S-330), kapal selam pertama yang diluncurkan di bawah Proyek Kapal Selam Tipe Baru (Yeni Tip Denizaltı Projesi=YDTP).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia, telah lama menjalin kontak dengan Turki atau Jerman untuk dapat memasok kebutuhan kapal selam. Menteri Pertahanan Indonesia Prabowo Subianto, pada 27 November selama kunjungannya ke Turki, YTDP telah menjelaskan lingkup pekerjaan Golcuk Naval Shipyard atas kapal selam kelas Reis yang saat ini sedang dibangun di fasilitas produksi kapal selam.
> 
> *Proyek Kapal Selam Type Baru (YTDP)*
> 
> Proyek Kapal Selam Tipe Baru (YTDP), yang meliputi pembangunan enam Kapal Selam Kelas U 214 dengan Air-independent propulsion (AIP), di bawah Gölcük Naval Shipyard, ditandatangani pada 22 Juni 2011 dan mulai berlaku. YTDP adalah proyek pembangunan kapal selam terbesar yang direalisasikan bersama oleh SSB dan Komando Angkatan Laut. Mereka disebut "Kapal Selam Kelas Reis" oleh Angkatan Laut Turki. Kapal selam diproduksi di bawah komando Galangan Kapal Gölcük yang berafiliasi dengan ASFAT A.Ş.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kapal selam kelas Reis Turki (photo : MilliSavunma)
> 
> Enam kapal selam Kelas Reis yang kegiatan konstruksinya berlanjut di Gölcük Naval Shipyard adalah; TCG Piri Reis (S-330) komisioning tahun 2022, TCG Hızır Reis (S-331) 2023, TCG Murat Reis (S-332) 2024, TCG Aydın Reis (S-333) 2025, TCG Seydi Ali Reis (S-334) 2026 dan kapal selam TCG Selman Reis (S-335) yang akan masuk dinas pada tahun 2027. Kapal selam pertama TCG Piri Reis (S-330) telah diluncurkan pada tahun 2019.
> 
> (SavunmaSanayiST)
> 
> 
> 
> nn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kunjungan delegasi Indonesia di Golcuk Naval Shipyard (all photos : Turkish Navy)
> 
> Delegasi Republik Indonesia pada tanggal 14 Februari 2020 mengunjungi Komandan Angkatan Laut Wakil Laksamana Tatlıoğlu dan memeriksa kapal selam TCG Piri Reis.
> 
> Lalu Muhamad İqbal, Duta Besar Republik Indonesia untuk Ankara, dan Atase Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Kolonel Syaiful Thalib didampingi Silvia Korkmazer mengunjungi Panglima Angkatan Laut, Wakil Laksamana Muda Ercüment Tatlıoğlu di kantornya. Delegasi tersebut memeriksa kapal selam TCG Piri Reis (S-330), kapal selam pertama yang diluncurkan di bawah Proyek Kapal Selam Tipe Baru (Yeni Tip Denizaltı Projesi=YDTP).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia, telah lama menjalin kontak dengan Turki atau Jerman untuk dapat memasok kebutuhan kapal selam. Menteri Pertahanan Indonesia Prabowo Subianto, pada 27 November selama kunjungannya ke Turki, YTDP telah menjelaskan lingkup pekerjaan Golcuk Naval Shipyard atas kapal selam kelas Reis yang saat ini sedang dibangun di fasilitas produksi kapal selam.
> 
> *Proyek Kapal Selam Type Baru (YTDP)*
> 
> Proyek Kapal Selam Tipe Baru (YTDP), yang meliputi pembangunan enam Kapal Selam Kelas U 214 dengan Air-independent propulsion (AIP), di bawah Gölcük Naval Shipyard, ditandatangani pada 22 Juni 2011 dan mulai berlaku. YTDP adalah proyek pembangunan kapal selam terbesar yang direalisasikan bersama oleh SSB dan Komando Angkatan Laut. Mereka disebut "Kapal Selam Kelas Reis" oleh Angkatan Laut Turki. Kapal selam diproduksi di bawah komando Galangan Kapal Gölcük yang berafiliasi dengan ASFAT A.Ş.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kapal selam kelas Reis Turki (photo : MilliSavunma)
> 
> Enam kapal selam Kelas Reis yang kegiatan konstruksinya berlanjut di Gölcük Naval Shipyard adalah; TCG Piri Reis (S-330) komisioning tahun 2022, TCG Hızır Reis (S-331) 2023, TCG Murat Reis (S-332) 2024, TCG Aydın Reis (S-333) 2025, TCG Seydi Ali Reis (S-334) 2026 dan kapal selam TCG Selman Reis (S-335) yang akan masuk dinas pada tahun 2027. Kapal selam pertama TCG Piri Reis (S-330) telah diluncurkan pada tahun 2019.
> 
> (SavunmaSanayiST)
Click to expand...


So can we say this is a clear indication that we are going to get other batch of subs from them other that second batch of CBG ?


----------



## Jatosint

V3NOM12 said:


> So can we say this is a clear indication that we are going to get other batch of subs from them other that second batch of CBG ?



No, not yet


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222340697648287746


----------



## 182

random pictures from @putut_reza









incoming new caracal, panther and bell from indonesia aerospace?





Falcon Star MLU













golden eagle nest

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kooppyyy

mandala said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229011389005516801


I hope there's intention to upgrade the F-16C/D variant to Viper standard in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lasa-X

kooppyyy said:


> I hope there's intention to upgrade the F-16C/D variant to Viper standard in the future.


I heard there will be the upgrade package included in Viper purchase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Well?

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Well?
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


god please keeps our defense contract away from bribery .

DAMEN just got a problem with the german navy destroyer contract recently and get sued by the german shipyard association.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229219153820573698


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Kansel said:


> Well?
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Denmark iver class
France. Lafayette /Belharra or fremm
Holland omega or dzp


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> god please keeps our defense contract away from bribery .
> 
> DAMEN just got a problem with the german navy destroyer contract recently and get sued by the german shipyard association.


That's not what happened. Thyssenkrupp lobbied the German government because they lost the MKS 180 contract to DAMEN due to the fact that their previous ship, the F125 Baden-Wurttemberg class, initially failed to meet contractual expectations. The argument was that giving the contract to a foreign shipbuilder would cost German jobs and whatnot, and demanded that the bid process be restarted. The protest however was vetoed by the German government.



Lasa-X said:


> I heard there will be the upgrade package included in Viper purchase.


It is. 

All A/B/C/D Vipers would be upgraded to the Block 72 standard under the Lockheed Martin offering. Which is why I've preferred it over a Russian plane with only mild improvements.



mejikuhibiu said:


> Denmark iver class
> France. Lafayette /Belharra or fremm
> Holland omega or dzp


The LaFayette is not being offered by DCNS. And it shouldn't tbh. Why should we ask for an obsolete design?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Source: @kamto_adi on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> That's not what happened. Thyssenkrupp lobbied the German government because they lost the MKS 180 contract to DAMEN due to the fact that their previous ship, the F125 Baden-Wurttemberg class, initially failed to meet contractual expectations. The argument was that giving the contract to a foreign shipbuilder would cost German jobs and whatnot, and demanded that the bid process be restarted. The protest however was vetoed by the German government.


Does Damen brave enough to counter offer 
Maersk? Cause I'm really sure they dont. Maersk have the best offering till now.


----------



## MacanJawa

So, april is big month i see where decision finalized. And its April fools lmao kwkwk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chaplin009x

Chestnut said:


> It is.
> 
> All A/B/C/D Vipers would be upgraded to the Block 72 standard under the Lockheed Martin offering. Which is why I've preferred it over a Russian plane with only mild improvements.
> 
> ~
> Lockheed Martin's offer is better than Russia. but in the future we are surrounded by users of f 35. when we were weak in the early 2000s many neighbors became less friendly. even our sovereignty is abused by malasia many times. can f 16 overcome f 35 even if f has been increased to viper or su 27/30 from squadron 11? even some of us doubt Russian Sukhoi 35, what about our present Sukhoi? more capable than sukhoi 35? really hope rafale even though the possibility is smaller than viper. but hope is not policy


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Does Damen brave enough to counter offer
> Maersk? Cause I'm really sure they dont. Maersk have the best offering till now.


maersk is a shipping and logistic company , what does it has to do with DAMEN ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lasa-X

Chestnut said:


> All A/B/C/D Vipers would be upgraded to the Block 72 standard under the Lockheed Martin offering. Which is why I've preferred it over a Russian plane with only mild improvements.


Including A/B? It's not even finish being upgraded yet.

Well, some parties feel they need to maintain air power dominance in the region.
Something than happens for decades, nothing is new. 
RAAF is having F-35 now while TNI AU best fighter is Flanker and later F-16 MLU. 
Let say, 2026 the first TNI AU Viper arrived. That means RAAF (and followed by RSAF) will already have experience 6 years of operating gen 5 fighter. 
Let say, 2030 IFX (udah dibayar donk heheh) entering TNI AU fleet. That means F-35 is 10 years old in RAAF service. 
Continuing the imagination, TNI AU making order of gen 5 fighter order at 2035. Arrived at 2040, soooo yeaahh. It will be 20 yo of F-35 in RAAF service and surely at least half of them being midlife upgraded and they will look for new gen 6 fighter.

Just IMHO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kooppyyy

Raduga said:


> maersk is a shipping and logistic company , what does it has to do with DAMEN ?


Maersk is OMT (Iver Huidfeldt builder) parent company, as the FFI competition right now I assume is between OMT, Damen, and Naval Group

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> maersk is a shipping and logistic company , what does it has to do with DAMEN ?


Sorry,my bad quoting its parent company rather than the one that competing right now.

But, my question still stand. Does Damen brave enough to counter offer OMT?


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Again don't ask me whose face is that and importantly that is not my face

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 182

*10 Pesawat F-16 A/B TNI AU di Upgrade, KSAU: Setara Negara Maju*
Selasa : 18 Februari 2020 : 17:40:29
Editor: Sandhi Nurhartanto / Reporter: Mita Kusuma




_Pesawat F-16 TNI AU di upgrade_

*jatimnow.com* - Sepuluh pesawat tempur F-16 A/B TNI AU menjalani peremajaan (di upgrade) di hanggar Lanud Iswahjudi Maospati Magetan setelah 30 tahun mengudara.

"Dari tahun 1989 hingga 2019, baru kali ini kami lakukan upgrade. Kami lakukan pembaharuan, " kata Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Udara (KSAU), Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna, Selasa (18/2/2020).

Ia menyebut, yang di upgrade pertama adalah structure atau airframe body pesawat agar penggunaan bisa lebih panjang. Kedua, upgrade avionic dan armament system.

"Pesawat kita sudah punya kemampuan setara negara maju. Radar juga kami upgrade. Selain rudal, pesawat juga mampu membawa peluru kendali," jelasnya.

Nantinya setelah di upgrade, pesawat F-16 A/B setara dengan negara maju.






"Setara dengan pesawat yang digunakan negara Amerika Serikat maupun Singapura," katanya.

Yang lebih membanggakan, proyek upgrade semua dikerjakan oleh teknisi dari TNI Angkatan Udara. Hanya saja untuk supervisi dibantu oleh pihak luar negeri.

"Pesawat itu diprotoli teknisi kita, harnes atau kabel-label juga dibuat oleh teknisi kita dan Supervisi Lockheed Martin hanya 3 atau 4 yang bekerja di kita," katanya.

Ia meneruskan, untuk pesawat F-16 C/D akan juga di upgrade. Secara struktur atau airframe sudah diremajakan waktu membeli.

"Tinggal avionik atau radar, sehingga tidak rumit. Jumlahnya 23 pesawat untuk F16 type C dan D," lanjutnya.

"Dengan di upgrade ini, pesawat bisa terbang 8000 jam," pungkasnya.













Penerbang dari pabrik pesawat Lockheed Martin Amerika Serikat bersama pesawat tempur F-16 mendapat �water salute' atau semprotan air seusai �test flight' perdana pesawat tersebut setelah menjalani �upgrade' di Lanud Iswahjudi Magetan, Jawa Timur, Selasa (18/2/2020). TNI AU melakukan upgrade 10 unit pesawat tempur F-16 yang dikerjakan para teknisi TNI AU dan PT Dirgantara Indonesia di bawah supervisi Lockheed Martin. ANTARA FOTO/Siswowidodo/aww.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 606956
> 
> 
> View attachment 606957
> 
> 
> Again don't ask me whose face is that and importantly that is not my face
> View attachment 606967
> View attachment 606968
> View attachment 606969
> 
> View attachment 606971


ahh the good ol jiwa merah putih page leak , btw i see 40mm dual barrel gun procurement ? dardo CIWS ? what are they for ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 606956
> 
> 
> View attachment 606957
> 
> 
> Again don't ask me whose face is that and importantly that is not my face
> View attachment 606967
> View attachment 606968
> View attachment 606969
> 
> View attachment 606971



Hmm anyone know what TNI unit carry ak 103? The navy? As i know ak 103 usually carried by brimob


Raduga said:


> ahh the good ol jiwa merah putih page leak , btw i see 40mm dual barrel gun procurement ? dardo CIWS ? what are they for ?
> View attachment 607034


Maybe kcr or patrol boat... BAKAMLA?

Btw exocet procurement and mistral nice to see it. And what about exocet fore bench?


----------



## Being-Art

Ruhnama said:


> Hmm anyone know what TNI unit carry ak 103? The navy? As i know ak 103 usually carried by brimob
> 
> Maybe kcr or patrol boat... BAKAMLA?
> 
> Btw exocet procurement and mistral nice to see it. And what about exocet fore bench?


Hmm Idk, but Brimob Usually carried AK-101, 5,56 × 45 mm NATO version from AK-100 series


----------



## MacanJawa

Iam curious why buy new assault rifle we have pindad ss3 it has modern feature picatiny rail etc, its for specs ops?


----------



## Chestnut

Lasa-X said:


> Including A/B? It's not even finish being upgraded yet.
> 
> 
> Well, some parties feel they need to maintain air power dominance in the region.
> Something than happens for decades, nothing is new.
> RAAF is having F-35 now while TNI AU best fighter is Flanker and later F-16 MLU.
> Let say, 2026 the first TNI AU Viper arrived. That means RAAF (and followed by RSAF) will already have experience 6 years of operating gen 5 fighter.
> Let say, 2030 IFX (udah dibayar donk heheh) entering TNI AU fleet. That means F-35 is 10 years old in RAAF service.
> Continuing the imagination, TNI AU making order of gen 5 fighter order at 2035. Arrived at 2040, soooo yeaahh. It will be 20 yo of F-35 in RAAF service and surely at least half of them being midlife upgraded and they will look for new gen 6 fighter.
> 
> Just IMHO


I wouldn't worry so much about them. The Air Force prefers the F-16 in order to maintain interoperability with the RAAF and RSAF through Link-16. The Su-35 is very much a political purchase and not because it's a capability increase.



kooppyyy said:


> Maersk is OMT (Iver Huidfeldt builder) parent company, as the FFI competition right now I assume is between OMT, Damen, and Naval Group


The reason why Odense is offering the design with full tech transfer is because Odense is bankrupt. Apart from the Arrowhead deriative they failed to sell any more hulls apart from the Iver Huidtfelts in Danish service. Personally, I very much prefer the Damen and Naval Group offerings over Odense. They are arguably better and more modern designs and considering how new they are, can only be further expanded upon with time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

182 said:


> *10 Pesawat F-16 A/B TNI AU di Upgrade, KSAU: Setara Negara Maju*
> Selasa : 18 Februari 2020 : 17:40:29
> Editor: Sandhi Nurhartanto / Reporter: Mita Kusuma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pesawat F-16 TNI AU di upgrade_
> 
> *jatimnow.com* - Sepuluh pesawat tempur F-16 A/B TNI AU menjalani peremajaan (di upgrade) di hanggar Lanud Iswahjudi Maospati Magetan setelah 30 tahun mengudara.
> 
> "Dari tahun 1989 hingga 2019, baru kali ini kami lakukan upgrade. Kami lakukan pembaharuan, " kata Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Udara (KSAU), Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna, Selasa (18/2/2020).
> 
> Ia menyebut, yang di upgrade pertama adalah structure atau airframe body pesawat agar penggunaan bisa lebih panjang. Kedua, upgrade avionic dan armament system.
> 
> "Pesawat kita sudah punya kemampuan setara negara maju. Radar juga kami upgrade. Selain rudal, pesawat juga mampu membawa peluru kendali," jelasnya.
> 
> Nantinya setelah di upgrade, pesawat F-16 A/B setara dengan negara maju.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Setara dengan pesawat yang digunakan negara Amerika Serikat maupun Singapura," katanya.
> 
> Yang lebih membanggakan, proyek upgrade semua dikerjakan oleh teknisi dari TNI Angkatan Udara. Hanya saja untuk supervisi dibantu oleh pihak luar negeri.
> 
> "Pesawat itu diprotoli teknisi kita, harnes atau kabel-label juga dibuat oleh teknisi kita dan Supervisi Lockheed Martin hanya 3 atau 4 yang bekerja di kita," katanya.
> 
> Ia meneruskan, untuk pesawat F-16 C/D akan juga di upgrade. Secara struktur atau airframe sudah diremajakan waktu membeli.
> 
> "Tinggal avionik atau radar, sehingga tidak rumit. Jumlahnya 23 pesawat untuk F16 type C dan D," lanjutnya.
> 
> "Dengan di upgrade ini, pesawat bisa terbang 8000 jam," pungkasnya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penerbang dari pabrik pesawat Lockheed Martin Amerika Serikat bersama pesawat tempur F-16 mendapat �water salute' atau semprotan air seusai �test flight' perdana pesawat tersebut setelah menjalani �upgrade' di Lanud Iswahjudi Magetan, Jawa Timur, Selasa (18/2/2020). TNI AU melakukan upgrade 10 unit pesawat tempur F-16 yang dikerjakan para teknisi TNI AU dan PT Dirgantara Indonesia di bawah supervisi Lockheed Martin. ANTARA FOTO/Siswowidodo/aww.






It seems they just upgrade apg66 for mlu, not replace it with apg 68 v9.
But if upgrade-all-to-viper-level is true, I think it's OK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

umigami said:


> It seems they just upgrade apg66 for mlu, not replace it with apg 68 v9.
> But if upgrade-all-to-viper-level is true, I think it's OK.


Where in the video said that?


----------



## umigami

mandala said:


> Where in the video said that?


They upgrade the radar, not diganti (replace).
Ini impresi saya aja





More video.


----------



## Nike

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229802733609324545
@Jatosint


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> ahh the good ol jiwa merah putih page leak , btw i see 40mm dual barrel gun procurement ? dardo CIWS ? what are they for ?
> View attachment 607034


No further informations yet


----------



## Cromwell

More NASAMS in future

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229802733609324545
> @Jatosint


Replacement for that crashed f-16?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

mandala said:


> Where in the video said that?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229957294705778689

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Replacement for that crashed f-16?



No, this and that is very different matter altogether

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kooppyyy

Chestnut said:


> .The reason why Odense is offering the design with full tech transfer is because Odense is bankrupt. Apart from the Arrowhead deriative they failed to sell any more hulls apart from the Iver Huidtfelts in Danish service.


Do you know why that is the case? Is it more because of external factors? I mean Huidfelts and its STANFLEX concept sounds good on paper, don't know why not many navies find it appealing



Chestnut said:


> Personally, I very much prefer the Damen and Naval Group offerings over Odense. They are arguably better and more modern designs and considering how new they are, can only be further expanded upon with time.


I do too finds the Damen's Omega class offering much more appealing, albeit for more shallow reason of simply looking badass.



Nike said:


> No, this and that is very different matter altogether


Wouldn't RNoAF bird is pretty fatigued/high hours by now.


----------



## Indos

MacanJawa said:


> Iam curious why buy new assault rifle we have pindad ss3 it has modern feature picatiny rail etc, its for specs ops?



Maybe for getting kicks back. The amount is also quite large so it is not for small quantity acquisition. KPK should monitor this institution more. I wonder why not many corrupt case happen in Armed force. The previous helicopter case is also going no where since Armed Force corruption trial is conducted by Armed force special court, something that need to be changed by our law. We have our own made rifle with similar type that have already won many military competition though against western rifles used by US and Britain soldiers. 

Such practice is profound in the past and @Chestnut as some one working in defense industry still see this behavior is still not changed Today. If we cannot eliminate this thing, it is difficult to make our armed force really professional. I also suspect F 16 V acquisition and the intention to upgrade F 16 C/D is suspicious. 

First reason. 2 squadrons of F 16 V is mean to replace Hawk 100/200 according to our Air Force but Hawk 100/200 itself is not like F 5 tiger that needs urgent replacement, Hawk can still be operated until 2035 since the induction is in 98-99 and it should be replaced by KFX/IFX starting at 2026, but KFX/IFX procurement will not give any one any kick back. 

Second reason. F 16 C/D upgrade that is stated by Yuyu Sutrisna seems just to get another Lockheed Martin contracts since the planes avionics and radar are still relatively new. It is not as advance as F 16 block 70, that is right but the concept of buying refurbished second hand is to use it as stop gap before inducting KFX/IFX fighters. F 16 block 52 is enough for Indonesia for the mean time. For long time we have operated F 16 without AMRAAM anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

Is that tower gonna be alright?


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Maybe for getting kicks back. The amount is also quite large so it is not for small quantity acquisition. KPK should monitor this institution more. I wonder why not many corrupt case happen in Armed force. The previous helicopter case is also going no where since Armed Force corruption trial is conducted by Armed force special court, something that need to be changed by our law. We have our own made rifle with similar type that have already won many military competition though against western rifles used by US and Britain soldiers.
> 
> Such practice is profound in the past and @Chestnut as some one working in defense industry still see this behavior is still not changed Today. If we cannot eliminate this thing, it is difficult to make our armed force really professional. I also suspect F 16 V acquisition and the intention to upgrade F 16 C/D is suspicious.
> 
> First reason. 2 squadrons of F 16 V is mean to replace Hawk 100/200 according to our Air Force but Hawk 100/200 itself is not like F 5 tiger that needs urgent replacement, Hawk can still be operated until 2035 since the induction is in 98-99 and it should be replaced by KFX/IFX starting at 2026, but KFX/IFX procurement will not give any one any kick back.
> 
> Second reason. F 16 C/D upgrade that is stated by Yuyu Sutrisna seems just to get another Lockheed Martin contracts since the planes avionics and radar are still relatively new. It is not as advance as F 16 block 70, that is right but the concept of buying refurbished second hand is to use it as stop gap before inducting KFX/IFX fighters. F 16 block 52 is enough for Indonesia for the mean time. For long time we have operated F 16 without AMRAAM anyway.



Lol worth to be mentioned all of our deals with US army dealer is through by fair chance like FMS and other who under scrutiny of US senate and goung under public announcement like DCSA. All is open, even until the detailed deals like their value and sub components value all nominal is mentioned with their batch production. Meanwhile Indonesia deals with European business is actually more shady (like UK scorpion tanks, Hawk, and so on not to mention when dealing with Russian and Korean as they are more prone toward this kind of habit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Nike said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229802733609324545
> @Jatosint



Norway : Buy our NASAMS and get our used F-16 for free..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
So where's FCS etc coming from actually?
Italy, Spain, Chinese, LEN, gado-gado?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Whizzack said:


> Norway : Buy our NASAMS and get our used F-16 for free..!!


to be honest , if the norway decide to sell 46 of their F-16 for a hefty price , let's say around 800 - 1.5 billion ish price range, i would recommend to take it , however that would make our f-16 fleet + 32 brand new vipers creating 7 squadron , is indonesia ready to provide the supporting stuff such as airbase and other thing , the lockheed martin may aswell seeing this as opportunity to provide us with TOT of maintenance and MRO or even more , making the spare parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> to be honest , if the norway decide to sell 46 of their F-16 for a hefty price , let's say around 800 - 1.5 billion ish price range, i would recommend to take it , however that would make our f-16 fleet + 32 brand new vipers creating 7 squadron , is indonesia ready to provide the supporting stuff such as airbase and other thing , the lockheed martin may aswell seeing this as opportunity to provide us with TOT of maintenance and MRO or even more , making the spare parts.


We've always made spare parts for the F-16. When General Dynamics first came to us in the 90's offering the F-16 over Boeing's F-15, part of the deal was setting up an MRO facility in PTDI along with the manufacture of certain spare parts. This is why I've always lobbied for more US arms. You can say whatever you want about US politics but US weaponry is undoubtedly superior to their Russian counterparts and often times they have better trade deals that comes with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Being-Art

Raduga said:


> to be honest , if the norway decide to sell 46 of their F-16 for a hefty price , let's say around 800 - 1.5 billion ish price range, i would recommend to take it , however that would make our f-16 fleet + 32 brand new vipers creating 7 squadron , is indonesia ready to provide the supporting stuff such as airbase and other thing , the lockheed martin may aswell seeing this as opportunity to provide us with TOT of maintenance and MRO or even more , making the spare parts.


Uniquely, Norwegian F-16 has AN/ALQ-162 Internal ECM, although they also have AN/ALQ-131 ECM Pod

"Royal Norwegian Air Force F-16s are equipped with the Northrop Grumman AN/ALQ-162 internally mounted deception jammer. In April 1998, Norway decided to acquire the Shadowbox II upgrade for the AN/ALQ-162. This will increase the capability of the baseline jammer to deny lock-on by pulse-Doppler (PD) and airborne intercept (AI) radar threats." (Source : www.f-16.net)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Indos said:


> Maybe for getting kicks back. The amount is also quite large so it is not for small quantity acquisition. KPK should monitor this institution more. I wonder why not many corrupt case happen in Armed force. The previous helicopter case is also going no where since Armed Force corruption trial is conducted by Armed force special court, something that need to be changed by our law. We have our own made rifle with similar type that have already won many military competition though against western rifles used by US and Britain soldiers.
> 
> Such practice is profound in the past and @Chestnut as some one working in defense industry still see this behavior is still not changed Today. If we cannot eliminate this thing, it is difficult to make our armed force really professional. I also suspect F 16 V acquisition and the intention to upgrade F 16 C/D is suspicious.
> 
> First reason. 2 squadrons of F 16 V is mean to replace Hawk 100/200 according to our Air Force but Hawk 100/200 itself is not like F 5 tiger that needs urgent replacement, Hawk can still be operated until 2035 since the induction is in 98-99 and it should be replaced by KFX/IFX starting at 2026, but KFX/IFX procurement will not give any one any kick back.
> 
> Second reason. F 16 C/D upgrade that is stated by Yuyu Sutrisna seems just to get another Lockheed Martin contracts since the planes avionics and radar are still relatively new. It is not as advance as F 16 block 70, that is right but the concept of buying refurbished second hand is to use it as stop gap before inducting KFX/IFX fighters. F 16 block 52 is enough for Indonesia for the mean time. For long time we have operated F 16 without AMRAAM anyway.


We do need them though. Right now, the Air Force's main issue is sortie generation due to lack of air frames and weapons. The AU would struggle to generate sorties from their Tri-Service bases after the first day of war against any capable tertiary adversary. Regardless of what aircraft it is, they need to be of sufficient numbers and would also need to be datalinked together in order to be a credible deterrence. The addition of more Vipers along with more advanced sub systems and weapons to our existing one would help us survive, at least, 2 weeks in the event of a war. Why 2 weeks? it's because 2 weeks is the time frame most countries use in defense planning as it is a realistic time frame for external help to arrive.

We shouldn't pass on a chance for more air frames of an existing type (along with associated equipment and upgrades to existing stocks) to wait on an unproven aircraft which is still in development that would likely only enter service in the late 2030's to early 2040's (Don't assume the KFX program wouldn't be delayed further and further) simply out of nationalistic jingoism.



Raduga said:


> to be honest , if the norway decide to sell 46 of their F-16 for a hefty price , let's say around 800 - 1.5 billion ish price range, i would recommend to take it , however that would make our f-16 fleet + 32 brand new vipers creating 7 squadron , is indonesia ready to provide the supporting stuff such as airbase and other thing , the lockheed martin may aswell seeing this as opportunity to provide us with TOT of maintenance and MRO or even more , making the spare parts.


If you take the 46 Norwegian Vipers + 32 Block 72's then upgrade them all to the Block 72 standard, datalinked through Link-16 and supported by E-7 AWACS + GCI radars and KC-46 tankers it would be a bigger deterrence againt any potential foe than the Flankers could ever be.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raduga

Chestnut said:


> If you take the 46 Norwegian Vipers + 32 Block 72's then upgrade them all to the Block 72 standard, datalinked through Link-16 and supported by E-7 AWACS + GCI radars and KC-46 tankers it would be a bigger deterrence againt any potential foe than the Flankers could ever be.


And coated it with Have Glass V RAM (Radar absorbent material) paint scheme if US allowed us to do so .












and you got yourself a fleet of F-16ID "Whisperer Falcon/Dusk Falcon/Eclipse" << this is my own made callsign tbh

allright .... enough daydreaming .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

mandala said:


> Where in the video said that?





umigami said:


> They upgrade the radar, not diganti (replace).
> Ini impresi saya aja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More video.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230094188059987968


Indos said:


> Maybe for getting kicks back. The amount is also quite large so it is not for small quantity acquisition. KPK should monitor this institution more. I wonder why not many corrupt case happen in Armed force. The previous helicopter case is also going no where since Armed Force corruption trial is conducted by Armed force special court, something that need to be changed by our law. We have our own made rifle with similar type that have already won many military competition though against western rifles used by US and Britain soldiers.
> 
> Such practice is profound in the past and @Chestnut as some one working in defense industry still see this behavior is still not changed Today. If we cannot eliminate this thing, it is difficult to make our armed force really professional. I also suspect F 16 V acquisition and the intention to upgrade F 16 C/D is suspicious.
> 
> First reason. 2 squadrons of F 16 V is mean to replace Hawk 100/200 according to our Air Force but Hawk 100/200 itself is not like F 5 tiger that needs urgent replacement, Hawk can still be operated until 2035 since the induction is in 98-99 and it should be replaced by KFX/IFX starting at 2026, but KFX/IFX procurement will not give any one any kick back.
> 
> Second reason. F 16 C/D upgrade that is stated by Yuyu Sutrisna seems just to get another Lockheed Martin contracts since the planes avionics and radar are still relatively new. It is not as advance as F 16 block 70, that is right but the concept of buying refurbished second hand is to use it as stop gap before inducting KFX/IFX fighters. F 16 block 52 is enough for Indonesia for the mean time. For long time we have operated F 16 without AMRAAM anyway.





Raduga said:


> to be honest , if the norway decide to sell 46 of their F-16 for a hefty price , let's say around 800 - 1.5 billion ish price range, i would recommend to take it , however that would make our f-16 fleet + 32 brand new vipers creating 7 squadron , is indonesia ready to provide the supporting stuff such as airbase and other thing , the lockheed martin may aswell seeing this as opportunity to provide us with TOT of maintenance and MRO or even more , making the spare parts.



If we really purchased Norway's F-16, our AF will probably use it as spares (cannibalization) and take some of its sensors/parts and use it to upgrade our 23 52ID (most of Norway's F-16 has undergone MLU upgrades)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Jatosint said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230094188059987968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we really purchased Norway's F-16, our AF will probably use it as spares (cannibalization) and take some of its sensors/parts and use it to upgrade our 23 52ID (most of Norway's F-16 has undergone MLU upgrades)


About Link16 , we need to sign Cismoa first to get it right?
When it will be finalized?
Any "hambatan" ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> About Link16 , we need to sign Cismoa first to get it right?
> When it will be finalized?
> Any "hambatan" ?


Everything is on here
https://ppid.tni.mil.id/view/32435994/pelaksanaan-kegiatan-cismoaccib-ke-17-2-di-hawai-usa.html
https://id.usembassy.gov/id/pertemuan-komisi-gabungan-ke-empat-as-indonesia/


----------



## Jatosint

umigami said:


> About Link16 , we need to sign Cismoa first to get it right?
> When it will be finalized?
> Any "hambatan" ?





Kansel said:


> Everything is on here
> https://ppid.tni.mil.id/view/32435994/pelaksanaan-kegiatan-cismoaccib-ke-17-2-di-hawai-usa.html
> https://id.usembassy.gov/id/pertemuan-komisi-gabungan-ke-empat-as-indonesia/



Surprisingly, according to TNI's document we already signed CISMOA on 2015

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230154691520139265

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kansel

What so sudden.
*Pembuat Kapal Damen Jajaki Order Baja Krakatau Steel (KRAS)*
Damen telah menggandeng Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut (TNI AL) dan Kementerian Pertahanan untuk menyelesaikan pesanan kapal.


Duwi Setiya Ariyanti - Bisnis.com
19 Februari 2020 - 12:40 WIB





Suasana pabrik kapal Damen di Gorinchem, Belanda. Perusahaan menyelesaikan pesanan 160 kapal setiap tahun dengan kontributor pendapatan terbesar berasal dari Eropa yakni 32 persen dan Asia Pasifik 28 persen. - Bisnis / Duwi Setiya Ariyanti
Pemerintah Siapkan Insentif, KRAS tetap Fokus Perbaikan Kinerja
Adapun, sebagian proses pembangunan kapal dilakukan di Indonesia dengan menggandeng pabrikan kapal lokal termasuk PT PAL. Menurutnya, selain melakukan kemitraan dengan produsen kapal dalam negeri, pihaknya menjajaki kerja sama dengan mitra lokal seperti Krakatau Steel untuk memasok baja dengan spesifikasi khusus.

Kemitraan lain yang turut dijajaki yakni dengan PT LEN dan PT Pindad sehingga pembuatan kapal bisa melibatkan industri lokal.

Baca Juga : Restrukturisasi Utang Krakatau Steel, Risiko Kredit Bank Mandiri Aman
“Kami sudah bicara dengan PT Pindad, Krakatau Steel. Saat ini Krakatau Steel enggak punya baja khusus. Kami sedang membicarakan apakah mereka bisa membuat baja sesuai spesifikasi kami," katanya saat mengunjungi kantor pusat Damen di Gorinchem, Belanda, Senin (19/2/2020). 

Dia menilai pesanan kapal dari TNI AL dan Kementerian Pertahanan dengan skema ini bisa membuka peluang ekspor produk kapal dari Indonesia. Hal itu, katanya, telah dilakukan di Vietnam. Di Vietnam, dia berujar, ekspor kapal dimulai dari pesanan kapal Pemerintah. 

Lalu, pada 15 tahun lalu pengiriman kapal yang dibuat sepenuhnya. Hingga kini, setidaknya 300 kapal telah dibuat dan dikirim. “Model ini juga yang akan dilakukan di Indonesia,” katanya. 

Damen mengumpulkan pendapatan sebesar 2 miliar euro sepanjang 2019. Kontribusi terbesar penjualan kapal berasal dari Eropa dengan porsi 32 persen dan Asia Pasifik dengan 28 persen. Pesanan kapal terbanyak yang telah diselesaikan jenis _work boat_ dan _tug _serta kapal cepat.

Simak berita lainnya seputar topik artikel ini, di sini : kapal, krakatau steel

Editor : M. Taufikul Basari

https://m.bisnis.com/market/read/20...-damen-jajaki-order-baja-krakatau-steel-kras#


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> What so sudden.
> *Pembuat Kapal Damen Jajaki Order Baja Krakatau Steel (KRAS)*
> Damen telah menggandeng Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut (TNI AL) dan Kementerian Pertahanan untuk menyelesaikan pesanan kapal.
> 
> 
> Duwi Setiya Ariyanti - Bisnis.com
> 19 Februari 2020 - 12:40 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suasana pabrik kapal Damen di Gorinchem, Belanda. Perusahaan menyelesaikan pesanan 160 kapal setiap tahun dengan kontributor pendapatan terbesar berasal dari Eropa yakni 32 persen dan Asia Pasifik 28 persen. - Bisnis / Duwi Setiya Ariyanti
> Pemerintah Siapkan Insentif, KRAS tetap Fokus Perbaikan Kinerja
> Adapun, sebagian proses pembangunan kapal dilakukan di Indonesia dengan menggandeng pabrikan kapal lokal termasuk PT PAL. Menurutnya, selain melakukan kemitraan dengan produsen kapal dalam negeri, pihaknya menjajaki kerja sama dengan mitra lokal seperti Krakatau Steel untuk memasok baja dengan spesifikasi khusus.
> 
> Kemitraan lain yang turut dijajaki yakni dengan PT LEN dan PT Pindad sehingga pembuatan kapal bisa melibatkan industri lokal.
> 
> Baca Juga : Restrukturisasi Utang Krakatau Steel, Risiko Kredit Bank Mandiri Aman
> “Kami sudah bicara dengan PT Pindad, Krakatau Steel. Saat ini Krakatau Steel enggak punya baja khusus. Kami sedang membicarakan apakah mereka bisa membuat baja sesuai spesifikasi kami," katanya saat mengunjungi kantor pusat Damen di Gorinchem, Belanda, Senin (19/2/2020).
> 
> Dia menilai pesanan kapal dari TNI AL dan Kementerian Pertahanan dengan skema ini bisa membuka peluang ekspor produk kapal dari Indonesia. Hal itu, katanya, telah dilakukan di Vietnam. Di Vietnam, dia berujar, ekspor kapal dimulai dari pesanan kapal Pemerintah.
> 
> Lalu, pada 15 tahun lalu pengiriman kapal yang dibuat sepenuhnya. Hingga kini, setidaknya 300 kapal telah dibuat dan dikirim. “Model ini juga yang akan dilakukan di Indonesia,” katanya.
> 
> Damen mengumpulkan pendapatan sebesar 2 miliar euro sepanjang 2019. Kontribusi terbesar penjualan kapal berasal dari Eropa dengan porsi 32 persen dan Asia Pasifik dengan 28 persen. Pesanan kapal terbanyak yang telah diselesaikan jenis _work boat_ dan _tug _serta kapal cepat.
> 
> Simak berita lainnya seputar topik artikel ini, di sini : kapal, krakatau steel
> 
> Editor : M. Taufikul Basari
> 
> https://m.bisnis.com/market/read/20...-damen-jajaki-order-baja-krakatau-steel-kras#


either they changed their mind to provide indonesia with "Critical" parts and metallurgical know how transfer of technology to improve our foundry and other thing (something that actually we really need) , for pursuing the next contract of heavy frigate ? .


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> either they changed their mind to provide indonesia with "Critical" parts and metallurgical know how transfer of technology to improve our foundry and other thing (something that actually we really need) , for pursuing the next contract of heavy frigate ? .


Basically.


----------



## Nike

Just look at the title and reading them, this tirto. Id is had a subtle agenda and how they trying to elevate someone like Koman into relevance although it is not

https://tirto.id/ketika-moeldoko-bela-pembunuh-bangsa-papua-di-paniai-ezMU

One thing is clear, there is not "bangsa" Papua exist , papua is only a race or tribe same With Java as there is not Bangsa Java nor Bangsa Batak nor Bangsa Dayak exist within Indonesia . Their words of choice is clearly indicated Tirto. Id support rebellion and separatism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

Nike said:


> Just look at the title and reading them, this tirto. Id is had a subtle agenda and how they trying to elevate someone like Koman into relevance although it is not
> 
> https://tirto.id/ketika-moeldoko-bela-pembunuh-bangsa-papua-di-paniai-ezMU
> 
> One thing is clear, there is not "bangsa" Papua exist , papua is only a race or tribe same With Java as there is not Bangsa Java nor Bangsa Batak nor Bangsa Dayak exist within Indonesia . Their words of choice is clearly indicated Tirto. Id support rebellion and separatism


Their use of words actually imply there IS segregation in the first place. Like 'us and them' thing.

Instigator-*** motherfuckers, I tell you.


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Jatosint

Raduga said:


> either they changed their mind to provide indonesia with "Critical" parts and metallurgical know how transfer of technology to improve our foundry and other thing (something that actually we really need) , for pursuing the next contract of heavy frigate ? .



If Damen gives us more ToT than any other competitor its good then

Hopefully we can build more Sigma 10514 and 9113 (supaya di kelas korvet-light frigate gk nambah jenis kapal lagi)



Nike said:


> Just look at the title and reading them, this tirto. Id is had a subtle agenda and how they trying to elevate someone like Koman into relevance although it is not
> 
> https://tirto.id/ketika-moeldoko-bela-pembunuh-bangsa-papua-di-paniai-ezMU
> 
> One thing is clear, there is not "bangsa" Papua exist , papua is only a race or tribe same With Java as there is not Bangsa Java nor Bangsa Batak nor Bangsa Dayak exist within Indonesia . Their words of choice is clearly indicated Tirto. Id support rebellion and separatism





GraveDigger388 said:


> Their use of words actually imply there IS segregation in the first place. Like 'us and them' thing.
> 
> Instigator-*** motherfuckers, I tell you.



Tirto (and its SJW-SJW circles) is becoming more and more leftist + hypocrite in terms of Papua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Government discusses procurement of Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets*
20th Feb 2020 15:51





Jakarta (ANTARA) - Coordinating Political, Legal, and Security Affairs Minister Mahfud M. D. held a coordination meeting with Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto and relevant ministers here on Thursday to discuss a plan to procure Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets.

The other high-ranking officials partaking in the meeting held at the Coordinating Ministry for Political, Legal, and Security Affairs were Army Chief of Staff General Andika Perkasa, Air Force Chief of Staff Marshal Yuyu Sutisna, and Naval Chief of Staff Vice Admiral Mintoro Yulianto.

The Foreign Ministry’s spokesman Teuku Faizasyah and Deputy of Presidential Staff Jaleswari Pramodhawardani were also present at the closed-door meeting.

According to the meeting’s agenda from the Coordinating Ministry for Political, Legal, and Security Affairs, the meeting, which began at 9:30 a.m. local time, discussed latest developments in the procurement of main military armament systems for the 2020-2024 period.

After the meeting, some officials, who had attended the meeting, refused to divulge details on the meeting’s outcome.

The plan to procure other Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets resurfaced after Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto had visited Moscow in late January this year. During the visit, Subianto had met with his Russian counterpart, Sergei Shoigu.

The plan to procure the Russian-made fighter jets has been in place since 2016 when Indonesian President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) held talks with Russian Presidsent Vladimir Putin.

Related news: Indonesia must wait for production of Sukhoi-35: Ambassador
Related news: US guarantees to not sanction Indonesia for purchasing Sukhoi
Related news: Govt sets up team to study planned procurement of Sukhoi
Translated by: Zuhdiar Laeis/Suharto
Editor: Sri Haryati

https://en.antaranews.com/news/141850/government-discusses-procurement-of-sukhoi-su-35-fighter-jets


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Nike

*Government plans to build 11 integrated border checkpoints in 2020*
20th Feb 2020 17:25





Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Public Works and Housing Ministry plans to build 11 integrated border checkpoints in five provinces this year.

"One of the border checkpoints called PLBN Sota in Merauke (Papua) has been completed since its construction was started in 2019. Construction of the other border checkpoints will be started this year. The coordinating minister for political, legal and security affairs will report preparations for the inauguration of the border checkpoint to the president," Public Works and Housing Minister Basuku Hadimuljono noted in a press statement released on Thursday.

Construction of the remaining 10 border checkpoints will be completed at the end of December 2020, except for the Oepoli border checkpoint, which still awaits a state border agreement between Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi and her Timor Leste counterparts, he revealed.

Construction of the 11 border checkpoints will cost an estimated Rp651 billion to be sourced from the budget fund allocated to the Public Works and Housing Ministry through the Directorate General of Housing, Planning and Urban Development this year.

He stated that the border checkpoints will not merely function as border crossing checkpoints but also as new economic growth centers by building markets, among others. As such, the presence of the border checkpoints will boost the local people's welfare.

The border checkpoints will be equipped with facilities, including the main building, integrated arrival check building, medical clinic, carwash/disinfectant, weighbridge, truck scanner, weight check building, and warehouse.

The plan to build 11 border checkpoints is stipulated in Presidential Instruction No. 1 of 2019 on the accelerated construction of 11 border checkpoints and supporting infrastructure and facilities in the border area.
Related news: Indonesia's West Kalimantan border road to be ready in 2021

Related news: Jokowi reviews border road construction aboard custom motorcycle

EDITED BY INE

Translated by: M Razi Rahman/Suharto
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

https://en.antaranews.com/news/1418...uild-11-integrated-border-checkpoints-in-2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Look like RX 450 is going to undergo dynamic test soon. Static test has been conducted in mid 2019.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Philippine Defence Ministry delegation to sign MOU with Indonesia.

*Pembelian Medium Tank, Perwakilan Filipina akan Datangi Indonesia*

NASIONAL
20 Februari 2020, 20:23:27 WIB





Ilustrasi beberapa senjata keluaran PT Pindad (Dok. JawaPos.com)

*JawaPos.com –* Proses pemasaran medium tank buatan PT Pindad yang bekerjasama dengan Turki masih terus dilakukan. Sejauh ini negara yang telah menunjukan progres kesepakatan pembelian yakni Filipina.

Direktur Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan (Pothan) Kementerian Pertahanan RI, Bondan Tiara Sofyan mengatakan, pada 27 Februari 2020 mendatang utusan Kementerian Pertahanan Filipina akan berkunjung ke Indonesia. Mereka akan melakukan pendantanganan Momerandum of Understanding (MoU) atau nota kesepahaman.

“Undersecretary dari Kementerian Pertahanan Filipina akan datang menandatangani MoU untuk defense logistic,” kata Bondan di kantor Kemenhan, Jakarta, Kamis (20/2).

Bondan berharap adanya penandatanganan MoU ini bisa menyelesaikan kesepakatan pembelian medium tank. Meski begitu, dia belum merinci agenda lengkap kedatangan perwakilan Kementerian Pertahanan Filipina ke Indonesia.

Dia hanya memastikan rencananya, Filipina akan membeli medium tank dari Indonesia cukup banyak. “(Jumlahnya) puluhan, lupa tapi detailnya,” kata Bondan.

Sebelumnya, PT Pindad Indonesia dan FNSS Turki menandatangani kerja sama pembuatan purwarupa medium tank pada 2015 lalu. Tank ini sudah masuk tahap pembuatan sejak 2016 lalu.

Medium tank ini diberi nama Kaplan MT sedangkan di Indonesia disebut tank Harimau. Kendaraan tempur ini pernah dibawa ke Indonesia dan dipamerkan saat hari ulang tahun TNI pada 5 Oktober 2017 silam di Cilegon, Banten.

https://www.jawapos.com/nasional/20...k-perwakilan-filipina-akan-datangi-indonesia/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*MONITORING DAN EVALUASI TOT RUDAL NASSAM*
21 FEBRUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR


Direktorat Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan Kemhan sebagai pembina teknologi Industri Pertahanan dalam melakukan peningkatan kemampuan Industri Pertahanan dengan melaksanakan program offset pengadaan Alpalhankam dari Luar Negeri.

Dilansir dari laman web _Kemhan_ (17/ 2/ 2020), Kasubdit Imbal Dagang Kandungan Lokal dan Offset (IDKLO) Kolonel Tek Dedy Laksmono, SE. ST., MM. mewakili Dirtekindhan melaksanakan monitoring dan evaluasi serta memberikan pengarahan dan motivasi pada peserta kursus _Missile Knowledge Course_ (MKC) pengadaan Rudal Pam Ibu Kota produk Nassam dari Kongsberg Norwegia.

Kursus dilaksanakan dari tanggal 3 s.d 14 Februari 2020 bertempat di _Training Center_ PT DI Bandung.







Kegiatan ini diikuti sebanyak 20 personel terdiri dari: Dislitbangau 2 org, Kohanudnas 2 org, PT. DI 5 org, PT. Pindad 5 org, PT. Len 3 Org dan PT. Datareka Integrasia 3 org. Adapun target dari kegiatan _Missile Knowledge Course_ adalah agar peserta dapat memahami _Knowledge Regarding Design, Flight Performance_ _And The Missile Development Process_.

Dalam kesempatan ini Kasubdit IDKLO menekankan kepada peserta agar mengikuti kegiatan dengan sungguh-sungguh dan penuh rasa tanggungjawab, mendokumentasikan seluruh ilmu yang diberikan dan menggali sebanyak-banyaknya teknologi tentang rudal dari pemberi materi.

Hal ini perlu disampaikan karena peserta merupakan orang-orang terpilih dari instansinya masing-masing yang nantinya merupakan tulang punggung dalam membangun dan mengembangkan rudal nasional sesuai kompetensinya.






Materi ToT disampaikan oleh Mr. Eugene Fleemman dari Kongsberg dengan materi terdiri dari _Missile Knowledge Course_, _Missile Transfer of Technology_ dan _Tactical_ _Software Components_ pada _On the Job Training_ (OJT) di Norwegia yang rencananya akan dilaksanakan pada bulan Maret 2020.

Kegiatan di akhiri dengan Penandatangan Pakta Integritas oleh peserta dari industri pertahanan serta penyerahan _Certifikat of Compliance_ kepada seluruh peserta.

Kegiatan monitoring dan evaluasi serta memberikan pengarahan dan motivasi pada peserta kursus _Missile Knowledge Course_ (MKC) dari pengadaan Rudal Pam Ibu Kota produk Nassam dari Kongsberg Norwegia berjalan lancar.

_All Photos: Monitoring dan Evaluasi ToT Rudal Nassam (Kemhan)_






Hmm, face of C705 with NSM brain?

Just how much Norway willing to do business with us and giving us more edge even including offering their own F16?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> *MONITORING DAN EVALUASI TOT RUDAL NASSAM*
> 21 FEBRUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> Direktorat Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan Kemhan sebagai pembina teknologi Industri Pertahanan dalam melakukan peningkatan kemampuan Industri Pertahanan dengan melaksanakan program offset pengadaan Alpalhankam dari Luar Negeri.
> 
> Dilansir dari laman web _Kemhan_ (17/ 2/ 2020), Kasubdit Imbal Dagang Kandungan Lokal dan Offset (IDKLO) Kolonel Tek Dedy Laksmono, SE. ST., MM. mewakili Dirtekindhan melaksanakan monitoring dan evaluasi serta memberikan pengarahan dan motivasi pada peserta kursus _Missile Knowledge Course_ (MKC) pengadaan Rudal Pam Ibu Kota produk Nassam dari Kongsberg Norwegia.
> 
> Kursus dilaksanakan dari tanggal 3 s.d 14 Februari 2020 bertempat di _Training Center_ PT DI Bandung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kegiatan ini diikuti sebanyak 20 personel terdiri dari: Dislitbangau 2 org, Kohanudnas 2 org, PT. DI 5 org, PT. Pindad 5 org, PT. Len 3 Org dan PT. Datareka Integrasia 3 org. Adapun target dari kegiatan _Missile Knowledge Course_ adalah agar peserta dapat memahami _Knowledge Regarding Design, Flight Performance_ _And The Missile Development Process_.
> 
> Dalam kesempatan ini Kasubdit IDKLO menekankan kepada peserta agar mengikuti kegiatan dengan sungguh-sungguh dan penuh rasa tanggungjawab, mendokumentasikan seluruh ilmu yang diberikan dan menggali sebanyak-banyaknya teknologi tentang rudal dari pemberi materi.
> 
> Hal ini perlu disampaikan karena peserta merupakan orang-orang terpilih dari instansinya masing-masing yang nantinya merupakan tulang punggung dalam membangun dan mengembangkan rudal nasional sesuai kompetensinya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Materi ToT disampaikan oleh Mr. Eugene Fleemman dari Kongsberg dengan materi terdiri dari _Missile Knowledge Course_, _Missile Transfer of Technology_ dan _Tactical_ _Software Components_ pada _On the Job Training_ (OJT) di Norwegia yang rencananya akan dilaksanakan pada bulan Maret 2020.
> 
> Kegiatan di akhiri dengan Penandatangan Pakta Integritas oleh peserta dari industri pertahanan serta penyerahan _Certifikat of Compliance_ kepada seluruh peserta.
> 
> Kegiatan monitoring dan evaluasi serta memberikan pengarahan dan motivasi pada peserta kursus _Missile Knowledge Course_ (MKC) dari pengadaan Rudal Pam Ibu Kota produk Nassam dari Kongsberg Norwegia berjalan lancar.
> 
> _All Photos: Monitoring dan Evaluasi ToT Rudal Nassam (Kemhan)_
> 
> View attachment 607403
> 
> 
> Hmm, face of C705 with NSM brain?
> 
> Just how much Norway willing to do business with us and giving us more edge even including offering their own F16?


According to the article from lancer defense with the same author , it's looks like they were doing TOT for maintenance and operational only , it's too good to be true if kongsberg wants to share their missile technology to us , especially the nasams since they were using US made missile , however the article also talk about visiting PT.Inti to inspect the development of the indigenous surface to air missile , is it the MANPADS ?


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> According to the article from lancer defense with the same author , it's looks like they were doing TOT for maintenance and operational only , it's too good to be true if kongsberg wants to share their missile technology to us , especially the nasams since they were using US made missile , however the article also talk about visiting PT.Inti to inspect the development of the indigenous surface to air missile , is it the MANPADS ?



Kongsberg defense system missile system sales relied mainly on their AShM lines and air to surface missile like Penguin, NSM and JSM


----------



## mejikuhibiu

mandala said:


> Philippine Defence Ministry delegation to sign MOU with Indonesia.
> 
> *Pembelian Medium Tank, Perwakilan Filipina akan Datangi Indonesia*
> 
> NASIONAL
> 20 Februari 2020, 20:23:27 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilustrasi beberapa senjata keluaran PT Pindad (Dok. JawaPos.com)
> 
> *JawaPos.com –* Proses pemasaran medium tank buatan PT Pindad yang bekerjasama dengan Turki masih terus dilakukan. Sejauh ini negara yang telah menunjukan progres kesepakatan pembelian yakni Filipina.
> 
> Direktur Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan (Pothan) Kementerian Pertahanan RI, Bondan Tiara Sofyan mengatakan, pada 27 Februari 2020 mendatang utusan Kementerian Pertahanan Filipina akan berkunjung ke Indonesia. Mereka akan melakukan pendantanganan Momerandum of Understanding (MoU) atau nota kesepahaman.
> 
> “Undersecretary dari Kementerian Pertahanan Filipina akan datang menandatangani MoU untuk defense logistic,” kata Bondan di kantor Kemenhan, Jakarta, Kamis (20/2).
> 
> Bondan berharap adanya penandatanganan MoU ini bisa menyelesaikan kesepakatan pembelian medium tank. Meski begitu, dia belum merinci agenda lengkap kedatangan perwakilan Kementerian Pertahanan Filipina ke Indonesia.
> 
> Dia hanya memastikan rencananya, Filipina akan membeli medium tank dari Indonesia cukup banyak. “(Jumlahnya) puluhan, lupa tapi detailnya,” kata Bondan.
> 
> Sebelumnya, PT Pindad Indonesia dan FNSS Turki menandatangani kerja sama pembuatan purwarupa medium tank pada 2015 lalu. Tank ini sudah masuk tahap pembuatan sejak 2016 lalu.
> 
> Medium tank ini diberi nama Kaplan MT sedangkan di Indonesia disebut tank Harimau. Kendaraan tempur ini pernah dibawa ke Indonesia dan dipamerkan saat hari ulang tahun TNI pada 5 Oktober 2017 silam di Cilegon, Banten.
> 
> https://www.jawapos.com/nasional/20...k-perwakilan-filipina-akan-datangi-indonesia/


Philipines have embargo by belgium.. n harimau use cockkerill turret and gun.. does its mean that pinoy version of harimau use other turret and gun..


----------



## NEKONEKO

Indos said:


> The previous helicopter case


AW or Apache? The general involved in the corruption scandal on Apache acquisition got life sentence.



Raduga said:


> And coated it with Have Glass V RAM (Radar absorbent material) paint scheme if US allowed us to do so .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you got yourself a fleet of F-16ID "Whisperer Falcon/Dusk Falcon/Eclipse" << this is my own made callsign tbh
> 
> allright .... enough daydreaming .


Black Emprit.

Ah... they saling tikung menikung, did damen also bait us with something regarding the PKR


----------



## Indos

mejikuhibiu said:


> Philipines have embargo by belgium.. n harimau use cockkerill turret and gun.. does its mean that pinoy version of harimau use other turret and gun..



I think it is because Philippine is not the direct buyer of Belgium product. The fact that the MOU is going to be sign in February 27 show it is not really the problem. The turret will be bought by Indonesia and put it on the medium tank that we produce and then Indonesia sell the tank to Philippine. It will be a problem if the turret is bought directly by Philippine from Belgium. And IMO it is unlikely that we are going to provide different turret since the tank is designed to use the turret.



NEKONEKO said:


> AW or Apache? The general involved in the corruption scandal on Apache acquisition got life sentence.



AW, former Airforce commander corruption case. I dont know that our Apache deal with USA result in corruption case. Can you give me the link on that case ?


----------



## Nike

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230052626173190144
Trainee rifle?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Indos said:


> I dont know that our Apache deal with USA result in corruption case. Can you give me the link on that case ?






Sorry can't find the old video. 
Hakimnya dinaikin pangkatnya dulu biar bisa mengadili si jenderal.

https://m.detik.com/news/berita/d-3...ddy-selewengkan-dana-pembelian-f16-dan-apache

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230052626173190144
> Trainee rifle?
> 
> View attachment 607440
> View attachment 607441


Sig AR 15 m400 maybe if i see yhe stock and the muzzle. Police alsi use sig made rifle sig mcx

And the bocah pic taifib member carry cz bren.

(Yg lucu kostrad pake scar taifib pakai bren. Both gun apple to apple)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*Denmark, Indonesia, Maritime*
*Indonesia to buy Danish ships to strengthen coastal guard patrol*
* by Zazithorn Ruengchinda • January 21, 2020 *





Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto will purchase more warships built in Denmark, possible similar to the Iver Huitfeldt size frigates, _*"which Indonesia bought from Denmark last year."*_ 
The warships will reportedly be used to guard Indonesia’s outermost waters, including around the Natuna Islands, Indonesian Goverment announced on 17 January 2020.

The Natuna sea is currently the focus of the ongoing Chinese territorial expansion at sea. The area has come under the government’s attention due to reported illegal fishing by foreign ships at its 200-nautical mile exclusive economic zone. Most recently, an Indonesian warship was in a close encounter with a Chinese coast guard who accompanied several Chinese fishing boats in the area.

The plan to buy more ocean-going vessels was made after Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto had reportedly bought frigates for the Indonesian Navy from Denmark.

Maritime Affairs and Investment Coordinating Minister Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan said that the Maritime Security Agency (Bakamla), which soon becomes the country’s coast guard, will need ships the size of those Danish vessels.

Mr. Luhut announced at his office in Jakarta that “Mr. Prabowo has bought ocean-going vessels for the Navy from Denmark. They are between 138 meters and 150 meters in length and those frigates can sail across the ocean,” .

“After the appointment of Bakamla is completed, we want similar vessels as well. Probably not frigates, but we want our coast guard to be capable of sailing the Natuna Sea as well,” according to Jakarta globe .

The appointment of Bakamla as coast guard is mentioned in a bill being deliberated by the House of Representatives. The bill seeks to settle overlapping roles in domestic maritime security. There are multiple institutions in maritime security including the Bakamla, the Water Police, the Indonesian Navy and Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry’s sea patrols.

xxxxxxxx
so, it's done?

and mindef wants more..? good

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raduga

182 said:


> *Denmark, Indonesia, Maritime*
> *Indonesia to buy Danish ships to strengthen coastal guard patrol*
> * by Zazithorn Ruengchinda • January 21, 2020 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto will purchase more warships built in Denmark, possible similar to the Iver Huitfeldt size frigates, _*"which Indonesia bought from Denmark last year."*_
> The warships will reportedly be used to guard Indonesia’s outermost waters, including around the Natuna Islands, Indonesian Goverment announced on 17 January 2020.
> 
> The Natuna sea is currently the focus of the ongoing Chinese territorial expansion at sea. The area has come under the government’s attention due to reported illegal fishing by foreign ships at its 200-nautical mile exclusive economic zone. Most recently, an Indonesian warship was in a close encounter with a Chinese coast guard who accompanied several Chinese fishing boats in the area.
> 
> The plan to buy more ocean-going vessels was made after Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto had reportedly bought frigates for the Indonesian Navy from Denmark.
> 
> Maritime Affairs and Investment Coordinating Minister Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan said that the Maritime Security Agency (Bakamla), which soon becomes the country’s coast guard, will need ships the size of those Danish vessels.
> 
> Mr. Luhut announced at his office in Jakarta that “Mr. Prabowo has bought ocean-going vessels for the Navy from Denmark. They are between 138 meters and 150 meters in length and those frigates can sail across the ocean,” .
> 
> “After the appointment of Bakamla is completed, we want similar vessels as well. Probably not frigates, but we want our coast guard to be capable of sailing the Natuna Sea as well,” according to Jakarta globe .
> 
> The appointment of Bakamla as coast guard is mentioned in a bill being deliberated by the House of Representatives. The bill seeks to settle overlapping roles in domestic maritime security. There are multiple institutions in maritime security including the Bakamla, the Water Police, the Indonesian Navy and Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry’s sea patrols.
> 
> xxxxxxxx
> so, it's done?
> 
> and mindef wants more..? good


im still wondering if the 150metre ship is mispelled or odense actually have secret design up their sleeves for 150metre frigate, trying to search around the internet about information for their 150metre design still no luck .


----------



## Jatosint

182 said:


> *Denmark, Indonesia, Maritime*
> *Indonesia to buy Danish ships to strengthen coastal guard patrol*
> * by Zazithorn Ruengchinda • January 21, 2020 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto will purchase more warships built in Denmark, possible similar to the Iver Huitfeldt size frigates, _*"which Indonesia bought from Denmark last year."*_
> The warships will reportedly be used to guard Indonesia’s outermost waters, including around the Natuna Islands, Indonesian Goverment announced on 17 January 2020.
> 
> The Natuna sea is currently the focus of the ongoing Chinese territorial expansion at sea. The area has come under the government’s attention due to reported illegal fishing by foreign ships at its 200-nautical mile exclusive economic zone. Most recently, an Indonesian warship was in a close encounter with a Chinese coast guard who accompanied several Chinese fishing boats in the area.
> 
> The plan to buy more ocean-going vessels was made after Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto had reportedly bought frigates for the Indonesian Navy from Denmark.
> 
> Maritime Affairs and Investment Coordinating Minister Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan said that the Maritime Security Agency (Bakamla), which soon becomes the country’s coast guard, will need ships the size of those Danish vessels.
> 
> Mr. Luhut announced at his office in Jakarta that “Mr. Prabowo has bought ocean-going vessels for the Navy from Denmark. They are between 138 meters and 150 meters in length and those frigates can sail across the ocean,” .
> 
> “After the appointment of Bakamla is completed, we want similar vessels as well. Probably not frigates, but we want our coast guard to be capable of sailing the Natuna Sea as well,” according to Jakarta globe .
> 
> The appointment of Bakamla as coast guard is mentioned in a bill being deliberated by the House of Representatives. The bill seeks to settle overlapping roles in domestic maritime security. There are multiple institutions in maritime security including the Bakamla, the Water Police, the Indonesian Navy and Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Ministry’s sea patrols.
> 
> xxxxxxxx
> so, it's done?
> 
> and mindef wants more..? good



This is old news

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...-perang-denmark-yang-mau-dibeli-luhut-prabowo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Ruhnama said:


> Sig AR 15 m400 maybe if i see yhe stock and the muzzle. Police alsi use sig made rifle sig mcx
> 
> And the bocah pic taifib member carry cz bren.
> 
> (Yg lucu kostrad pake scar taifib pakai bren. Both gun apple to apple)


It's a Ferfrans AR15


----------



## Gaman

Sabtu, 22 Feb 2020 06:30 WIB
*Duet Luhut-Prabowo Gandeng Arab Kerja Sama Bikin Drone*
Trio Hamdani - detikFinance




Foto: 20detik

*Jakarta* -
Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto bertemu Menteri Koordinator Kemaritiman dan Investasi Luhut Binsar Panjaitan. Pertemuan digelar di kantor Luhut, Kementerian Koordinator Kemaritiman, Jakarta, Jumat (21/2/2020).

Usai pertemuan tersebut, Luhut menjelaskan kedatangan Prabowo terkait rencana Ketua Umum Gerindra itu terbang ke Abu Dhabi, Uni Emirat Arab. Kepergian Prabowo ke sana untuk menjajaki kerja sama di industri pertahanan.

"Ya bagus (pertemuan dengan Prabowo), tadi kita, dia kan mau pergi ketemu Menhannya Abu Dhabi. Saya kan kenal. Jadi ada rencana apa, kerja sama, atau mengenai drone, mengenai persenjataan, mengenai apa, gitu saja," kata Luhut di kantornya, Jakarta Pusat, Jumat (21/2/2020).

Kerja sama yang akan dijajaki terkait kerja sama kedirgantaraan hingga alih teknologi industri pertahanan di Indonesia.

"Ya drone tadi, pembuatan drone, kemudian nanti mungkin kita kerja sama soal Dirgantara Indonesia dengan mereka, dalam bidang teknologi apa gitu, kemudian masalah industri peluru atau apa segala macam," sebutnya.

Luhut menjelaskan Prabowo akan berangkat ke Abu Dhabi antara tanggal 23 atau 24 Februari ini.

"Mereka (Abu Dhabi) pengin nanti joint venture-nya (perusahaan patungan) itu, dengan pengembangan teknologinya. Kan dronenya, teknologinya juga masih belum yang paling canggih. Jadi kita pengin bikin yang canggih," tambah Luhut.

Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto siang ini menemui Menteri Koordinator Kemaritiman dan Investasi Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan. Hal itu diketahui awak media saat dirinya keluar dari gedung Kementerian Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman dan Investasi, Jakarta.

Kedatangan Prabowo ke kantor Kementerian Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman dan Investasi tidak tertulis dalam agenda harian Luhut.

Saat ditanya mengenai pertemuan tersebut, Prabowo tak banyak bicara. Ketika ditanya terkait rencana pengadaan alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista), termasuk pembelian pesawat Sukhoi SU-35, ia enggan menjawab secara rinci.

"Nanti ya," kata Prabowo sambil tergesa-gesa menuju ke mobilnya yang terparkir di depan gedung Kemenko Kemaritiman dan Investasi, Jakarta Pusat, Jumat (21/2/2020).

Sebelum menutup pintu mobilnya, Prabowo juga sempat ditanya apakah rencana pembelian Sukhoi menunggu pembebanan pada minimum essential force (MEF) atau kekuatan pokok minimum, dia mengatakan akan dijelaskan pada waktunya. MEF merupakan proses untuk modernisasi alat utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista) Indonesia.

MEF dicanangkan oleh pemerintah Indonesia pada 2017 dan dibagi menjadi tiga rencana strategis (renstra) hingga 2024.

"Ya, ya, nanti ya, nanti ada penjelasan," tutup Prabowo.

Duet Luhut-Prabowo Gandeng Arab Kerja Sama Bikin Drone

https://finance.detik.com/industri/...wo-gandeng-arab-kerja-sama-bikin-drone?single


----------



## Gaman

Gaman said:


> Sabtu, 22 Feb 2020 06:30 WIB
> *Duet Luhut-Prabowo Gandeng Arab Kerja Sama Bikin Drone*
> Trio Hamdani - detikFinance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: 20detik
> 
> *Jakarta* -
> Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto bertemu Menteri Koordinator Kemaritiman dan Investasi Luhut Binsar Panjaitan. Pertemuan digelar di kantor Luhut, Kementerian Koordinator Kemaritiman, Jakarta, Jumat (21/2/2020).
> 
> Usai pertemuan tersebut, Luhut menjelaskan kedatangan Prabowo terkait rencana Ketua Umum Gerindra itu terbang ke Abu Dhabi, Uni Emirat Arab. Kepergian Prabowo ke sana untuk menjajaki kerja sama di industri pertahanan.
> 
> "Ya bagus (pertemuan dengan Prabowo), tadi kita, dia kan mau pergi ketemu Menhannya Abu Dhabi. Saya kan kenal. Jadi ada rencana apa, kerja sama, atau mengenai drone, mengenai persenjataan, mengenai apa, gitu saja," kata Luhut di kantornya, Jakarta Pusat, Jumat (21/2/2020).
> 
> Kerja sama yang akan dijajaki terkait kerja sama kedirgantaraan hingga alih teknologi industri pertahanan di Indonesia.
> 
> "Ya drone tadi, pembuatan drone, kemudian nanti mungkin kita kerja sama soal Dirgantara Indonesia dengan mereka, dalam bidang teknologi apa gitu, kemudian masalah industri peluru atau apa segala macam," sebutnya.
> 
> Luhut menjelaskan Prabowo akan berangkat ke Abu Dhabi antara tanggal 23 atau 24 Februari ini.
> 
> "Mereka (Abu Dhabi) pengin nanti joint venture-nya (perusahaan patungan) itu, dengan pengembangan teknologinya. Kan dronenya, teknologinya juga masih belum yang paling canggih. Jadi kita pengin bikin yang canggih," tambah Luhut.
> 
> Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto siang ini menemui Menteri Koordinator Kemaritiman dan Investasi Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan. Hal itu diketahui awak media saat dirinya keluar dari gedung Kementerian Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman dan Investasi, Jakarta.
> 
> Kedatangan Prabowo ke kantor Kementerian Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman dan Investasi tidak tertulis dalam agenda harian Luhut.
> 
> Saat ditanya mengenai pertemuan tersebut, Prabowo tak banyak bicara. Ketika ditanya terkait rencana pengadaan alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista), termasuk pembelian pesawat Sukhoi SU-35, ia enggan menjawab secara rinci.
> 
> "Nanti ya," kata Prabowo sambil tergesa-gesa menuju ke mobilnya yang terparkir di depan gedung Kemenko Kemaritiman dan Investasi, Jakarta Pusat, Jumat (21/2/2020).
> 
> Sebelum menutup pintu mobilnya, Prabowo juga sempat ditanya apakah rencana pembelian Sukhoi menunggu pembebanan pada minimum essential force (MEF) atau kekuatan pokok minimum, dia mengatakan akan dijelaskan pada waktunya. MEF merupakan proses untuk modernisasi alat utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista) Indonesia.
> 
> MEF dicanangkan oleh pemerintah Indonesia pada 2017 dan dibagi menjadi tiga rencana strategis (renstra) hingga 2024.
> 
> "Ya, ya, nanti ya, nanti ada penjelasan," tutup Prabowo.
> 
> Duet Luhut-Prabowo Gandeng Arab Kerja Sama Bikin Drone
> 
> https://finance.detik.com/industri/...wo-gandeng-arab-kerja-sama-bikin-drone?single



Chosen is welcome sir...
Possibilities 'bout UAE drones are from Adcom, an Emirati unmanned aerial vehicle manufacturer based in the United Arab Emirates and a group of 20 private companies.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adcom_Systems

Current Adcom products :
Yabhon United 40
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yabhon_United_40

Yabon Smart Eye
https://www.airteamimages.com/adcom-systems-yabhon-smart-eye-2__-_137096_large.html

Yabon R
http://www.european-security.com/n_index.php?id=6129

Beside drone, UAE developed advanced weapons like a guided munition, etc. UAE state companies formed EDGE, a $5 Billion company leading in military sophisticated modern technology.
Edge guided munition.

MOD looks so far promising achievement to me. Hajar terus jenderal !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Joint military exercise with Russia this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

so the VL-MICA already installed on the martadinata.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Chestnut said:


> It's a Ferfrans AR15


Baru denger merkr ferfrans. Kynya di AS sndiri ga trlalu boom


Gaman said:


> Chosen is welcome sir...
> Possibilities 'bout UAE drones are from Adcom, an Emirati unmanned aerial vehicle manufacturer based in the United Arab Emirates and a group of 20 private companies.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adcom_Systems
> 
> Current Adcom products :
> Yabhon United 40
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yabhon_United_40
> 
> Yabon Smart Eye
> https://www.airteamimages.com/adcom-systems-yabhon-smart-eye-2__-_137096_large.html
> 
> Yabon R
> http://www.european-security.com/n_index.php?id=6129
> 
> Beside drone, UAE developed advanced weapons like a guided munition, etc. UAE state companies formed EDGE, a $5 Billion company leading in military sophisticated modern technology.
> Edge guided munition.
> 
> MOD looks so far promising achievement to me. Hajar terus jenderal !!



UAE juga menggeliat, mgkn bisa saingannya turki (scr politik sih iya) utk indhan apalagi UAE lbh stabil dan lbh funya fulusss


Kansel said:


> View attachment 607539
> View attachment 607540
> View attachment 607541
> View attachment 607542
> View attachment 607543
> View attachment 607544


S-60 strongest ever, stronger than dvina, have anti jamming system


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> so the VL-MICA already installed on the martadinata.


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> View attachment 607580
> View attachment 607581




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231088114963111936





good for our "Corvette" selfdefense , hoping our next heavy frigate would really hold their entitlement as "Wide Area Air Defense Frigate" .

what kind of MICA did we procure ? the MICA IR , MICA RF , or the latest MICA NG ?


----------



## Jatosint

Am i reading this right? 145 miliar untuk 20 unit dan 109 miliar untuk 6 unit?

Is P6 ATAV V3 supposed to be that expensive? beda 11 miliar per-unit padahal cuma beda di
Reutech RWS? What is the price tag for a single RWS?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Ministry to recruit 25,000 millennials for national defense program*

The Defense Ministry has set a target to recruit a total of 25,000 young people for the military reserve component program. The reserve could be deployed to defend the country.

“That’s our target. However, whether we will reach the target or not depends on the budget,” the ministry’s defense potential director general Bondan Tiara Sofyan said on Thursday, as quoted by _kompas.com_.

She added that the enlistment of civilians for the military reserve component program was stipulated in Law No. 23/2019 on the management of national resources for state defense. According to the law, the military reserve is to be prepared for mobilization to strengthen the Indonesian Military (TNI) in dealing with military threats.

However, Bondan said civilian recruitment for the reserve program would wait for the issuance of a government regulation that is currently being deliberated at the State Secretariat.

Read also: Indonesia grows muscles as arms manufacturer

“The regulation is in the final phase of deliberation at the State Secretariat. Once it is finished, we will disseminate [the information on recruitment] immediately,” the director general said.

The ministry plans to spread recruitment information on social media, targeting millennials aged 18 to 35. Bondan said her office would determine the requirements to be fulfilled by participants.

“Those who pass the selection phase will participate in basic military training for three months. If they pass the training, they will be inaugurated as members of the reserve component program. After that, they will be allowed to return to their original profession,” she went on to say.

Bondan added that the ministry would provide pocket money, personal equipment and health and life insurance for participants. (hol)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/amp/...millennials-for-national-defense-program.html


----------



## Nike

Jatosint said:


> Am i reading this right? 145 miliar untuk 20 unit dan 109 miliar untuk 6 unit?
> 
> Is P6 ATAV V3 supposed to be that expensive? beda 11 miliar per-unit padahal cuma beda di PILAR Acoustic Gunshot Detector-nya?
> 
> View attachment 607595
> View attachment 607596



RCWS is that expensive?


----------



## Indos

*Pengaduan Dugaan Tindak Pidana Korupsi:*

Direktorat Pengaduan Masyarakat

PO BOX 575 Jakarta 10120

Faks: (021) 5289 2454

SMS: 0855 8 575 575, 0811 959 575

Email: pengaduan@kpk.go.id

https://www.kpk.go.id/id/kontak-kami

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> RCWS is that expensive?


from malaysia deal .




maybe we should ask them if they really had a specified per unit cost


----------



## bigmack

Jatosint said:


> Am i reading this right? 145 miliar untuk 20 unit dan 109 miliar untuk 6 unit?
> 
> Is P6 ATAV V3 supposed to be that expensive? beda 11 miliar per-unit padahal cuma beda di
> Reutech RWS? What is the price tag for a single RWS?
> 
> View attachment 607595
> View attachment 607596



which unit will be an user of this vehicles?

with RWS and gun shoot detector looks good


----------



## rizafaisal1010

Indos said:


> *Pengaduan Dugaan Tindak Pidana Korupsi:*
> 
> Direktorat Pengaduan Masyarakat
> 
> PO BOX 575 Jakarta 10120
> 
> Faks: (021) 5289 2454
> 
> SMS: 0855 8 575 575, 0811 959 575
> 
> Email: pengaduan@kpk.go.id
> 
> https://www.kpk.go.id/id/kontak-kami


KPK somehow is not effective to deal with corruption in military. i think we need to promote an inspectorate general with the same rank of chief of staffs


----------



## Nike

bigmack said:


> which unit will be an user of this vehicles?
> 
> with RWS and gun shoot detector look good



Any infantry units will be glad to have them especially one in Papua


----------



## NEKONEKO

The security forces in Papua usually use 4x4 pick up truck which have good off-road capability but lacking in protection, I've seen a video of their pick up can't haul its own asses on step and rocky road and need to be towed.
Mountainous area of papua is rocky and steep (some of it), lower altitude, mud mud everywhere.
Overall, armored vehicle will have a hard time there. 



Nike said:


> Any infantry units will be glad to have them especially one in Papua


Agree, i prefer this vehicle rather than anoa or komodo for use in Papua though it has its own weakness.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> The security forces in Papua usually use 4x4 pick up truck which have good off-road capability but lacking in protection, I've seen a video of their pick up can't haul its own asses on step and rocky road and need to be towed.
> Mountainous area of papua is rocky and steep (some of it), lower altitude, mud mud everywhere.
> Overall, armored vehicle will have a hard time there.
> 
> 
> Agree, i prefer this vehicle rather than anoa or komodo for use in Papua though it has its own weakness.



Right now most of TNI armor in Papua consist of V150 apc in many variants including cannon derivative, they do great in low terrain and mountain with jungle surrounding area alike like Timika and Jayapura.


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Right now most of TNI armor in Papua consist of V150 apc in many variants including cannon derivative, they do great in low terrain and mountain with jungle surrounding area alike like Timika and Jayapura.


i wonder why indonesia does not invest in high number of 4x4 MRAP and 6x6 MRAP/APC , when i see the case like what's happening in syria , it's the common armored vehicle that's going to be deployed the most in high tension area especially US with their Oskosh MATV & international Maxxpro , Turkey with their BMC Kirpi and Otokar Cobra , Russian with their GAZ Tigr and Typhoon MRAP , They are very flexible and can move troops into other location rather fast .


----------



## bigmack

NEKONEKO said:


> The security forces in Papua usually use 4x4 pick up truck which have good off-road capability but lacking in protection, I've seen a video of their pick up can't haul its own asses on step and rocky road and need to be towed.
> Mountainous area of papua is rocky and steep (some of it), lower altitude, mud mud everywhere.
> Overall, armored vehicle will have a hard time there.
> 
> 
> Agree, i prefer this vehicle rather than anoa or komodo for use in Papua though it has its own weakness.


like some special force or rebel force use a Toyoya in dessert terrain.


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> i wonder why indonesia does not invest in high number of 4x4 MRAP and 6x6 MRAP/APC , when i see the case like what's happening in syria , it's the common armored vehicle that's going to be deployed the most in high tension area especially US with their Oskosh MATV & international Maxxpro , Turkey with their BMC Kirpi and Otokar Cobra , Russian with their GAZ Tigr and Typhoon MRAP , They are very flexible and can move troops into other location rather fast .


We could expect Bushmaster MRAP to be mass produced (maybe) later on.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> i wonder why indonesia does not invest in high number of 4x4 MRAP and 6x6 MRAP/APC , when i see the case like what's happening in syria , it's the common armored vehicle that's going to be deployed the most in high tension area especially US with their Oskosh MATV & international Maxxpro , Turkey with their BMC Kirpi and Otokar Cobra , Russian with their GAZ Tigr and Typhoon MRAP , They are very flexible and can move troops into other location rather fast .



Anoa and Komodo and P 2 KM (from SSE company) is fitted to be frontline vehicles


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Anoa and Komodo and P 2 KM (from SSE company) is fitted to be frontline vehicles


They need to enlarge P2.





Make it wider, and the roof need to be higher.
https://sse.id/video/sseprofile.mp4

Ain't the KM is for Command? The APC variant should be for frontline

.


----------



## Jatosint

Raduga said:


> i wonder why indonesia does not invest in high number of 4x4 MRAP and 6x6 MRAP/APC , when i see the case like what's happening in syria , it's the common armored vehicle that's going to be deployed the most in high tension area especially US with their Oskosh MATV & international Maxxpro , Turkey with their BMC Kirpi and Otokar Cobra , Russian with their GAZ Tigr and Typhoon MRAP , They are very flexible and can move troops into other location rather fast .





Nike said:


> Anoa and Komodo and P 2 KM (from SSE company) is fitted to be frontline vehicles



IMO, simply because currently TNI is not facing any IED threat (Level ancamannya baru selevel GAM/OPM) so maybe they don't think it's necessary to mass-produce/acquire a lot of MRAP in near future

But yes, i totally agree that TNI needs to level-up its armored vehicle to MRAP


----------



## Raduga

Jatosint said:


> IMO, simply because currently TNI is not facing any IED threat (Level ancamannya baru selevel GAM/OPM) so maybe they don't think it's necessary to mass-produce/acquire a lot of MRAP in near future
> 
> But yes, i totally agree that TNI needs to level-up its armored vehicle to MRAP


set aside the (M)ine (R)esistant, we need the (A)mbush (P)rotected capability .

if TNI looking for 6x6 MRAP to locally produce / license , i think they should try to take a look at Finnish Protolab MISU 6x6 , that MRAP have amphibious capability . 





as for 4x4 , Bushmaster MRAP / Sanca are more than enough , they are battleproven in afghanistan and able to operate at condition that is more harsher than indonesia climate (Australia Climate is hotter than us)


----------



## Raduga

some insight about indonesia radar technology achievement from balitbang . 





like it or not , the transmitter and antenna technology need to be supported by semiconductor company , i dont know if LEN have capability to do that .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> some insight about indonesia radar technology achievement from balitbang .
> View attachment 607801
> 
> 
> like it or not , the transmitter and antenna technology need to be supported by semiconductor company , i dont know if LEN have capability to do that .



I bet we are to depend on SOE in this defense cluster, in fact We got many private owned electronic components maker company in Indonesia like Maspion group and Panasonic gobel groups. The lack of sufficient market and relatively small chance for follow up order hampering the chance of our private industry to join this defense industry even as components supplier


----------



## Kansel

*Upgrade Seluruh Jet Tempur F-16 Ditargetkan Rampung pada 2024*

Satu di antaranya sudah diuji terbang




Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KASAU) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna



Verified
Nofika Dian Nugroho


18 Februari 2020
Magetan,IDN Times – Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna memastikan bahwa proses _upgrade_ pesawat tempur F-16 ditargetkan rampung pada 2024 mendatang. Ini sesuai perencanaan jangka pendek dan panjang di tubuh TNI Angkatan Udara.

“Harapannya, seluruh F-16 setara dengan yang dimiliki negara lain,” kata dia usai menyaksikan uji terbang satu pesawat F-16 A/B Block 12 yang di Skadron Udara 3 Lanud Iswahjudi, Magetan, Selasa (18/2).


*1. Proyek EMLU-Falcon STAR berlangsung sejak 2017*



Pesawat F-16 A/B Block 15 yang rampung di-upgrade di Lanud Iswahjudi, Magetan. IDN Times/Nofika Dian Nugroho
Saat ini, pesawat F-16 yang dimiliki Indonesia masih perlu ditingkatkan kemampuannya. Oleh karena itu, proyek _Enhanced Mid-Life Update_ (EMLU)–_The Falcon Structural Augmentation Rodmap_ (Falcon STAR) dijalankan sejak September 2017.

Sebanyak empat jet tempur F-16 A/B yang sudah berumur 30 tahun masuk ke hanggar Skadron Teknin 042 Lanud Iswahjudi untuk di-_upgrade_. Satu di antaranya telah rampung diperbaharui dan diuji terbang.

*2. Empat penerbang akan disekolahkan ke Amerika Serikat*



Satu pesawat F-16 A/B Block 15 yang diperbarui dalam proyek EMLU – Falcon STAR menjalani first flight dari landasan pacu Skuadron Udara 3 Lanud Iswahjudi, Magetan, Selasa (18/2). IDN Times/Nofika Dian Nugroho
Yuyu menuturkan, sebanyak empat pilot segera diberangkatkan ke Amerika Serikat untuk meningkatkan kemampuan mengoperasionalkan jet tempur setelah di-_upgrade_. Setelah masa pendidikan cukup, penerbang itu akan kembali ke Indonesia.


“Kembali ke sini akan menerbangkan pesawat yang tadi (diuji terbang),” tuturnya.

_Baca Juga: Mengintip Peremajaan F-16, Si Elang Besi Penghuni Lanud Iswahjudi_

*3. Sebanyak 33 Jet F-16 yang perlu di-upgrade*



Satu dari empat pesawat F-16 A/B Block 15 yang diperbarui dalam proyek EMLU – Falcon STAR henda menjalai test flight dari Lanud Iswahjudi, Magetan, Selasa (18/2). IDN Times/Nofika DIan Nugroho
Upaya itu sebagai persiapan melakukan uji terbang sendiri pascaproses pembaruan pesawat F-16 rampung dijalankan para teknisi TNI AU. 

Dalam proyek itu, ada 10 pesawat F-16 A/B yang bakal diperbaharui. Jet sebanyak itu dibeli melalui program ‘Peace Bima Sena’ pada tahun 1989. Selain itu, 23 jet tempur F-16 C/D juga akan di-_upgrade_. Jadi, total ada 33 F-16 milik Indonesia yang teknologi dan kemampuannya diremajakan dengan kebutuhan terkini.

https://jatim.idntimes.com/news/jat...jet-tempur-f-16-ditargetkan-rampung-pada/full


----------



## Raduga

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

will it affect our cooperation with turkey considering the situation in libya ??


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> will it affect our cooperation with turkey considering the situation in libya ??



Current leadership of UAE is more dependable compared to moody Sultan


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*INDONESIA SIAP PRODUKSI MANDIRI R-HAN 122B*
24 FEBRUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (Lapan) bersama sejumlah instansi lain sedang mengembangkan kemampuan untuk bisa memproduksi sendiri roket pertahanan, R-Han 122B, untuk kebutuhan Korps Marinir TNI. Selama ini kebutuhan ribuan roket jenis itu diimpor setiap tahunnya.

“Kami sedang men-substitusi-nya supaya mandiri dan saat ini sudah mendapatkan sertifikasi dari Kementerian Pertahanan,” kata Kepala Pusat Teknologi Roket di Lapan, Sutrisno, mengungkapkan saat ditemui di kantornya di Rumpin, Kabupaten Bogor, Jumat 21 Februari 2020, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Tempo_.

Sutrisno menyebut produksi R-Han 122B dilakukan lewat konsorsium yang melibatkan di antaranya PT Pindad. Serangkaian uji statis dan dinamis telah dilakukan sejak 2015.

“Kalau sudah ada kajian ekonominya, kami akan bangun ekosistem industrinya,” kata dia mengungkapkan.

Sutrisno menjelaskan, roket, selain drone yang berkembang belakangan ini, masih merupakan senjata paling efektif di dunia. Itu sebabnya, pengembangan teknologi roket untuk kepentingan militer, menurutnya, tak terelakkan.

Roket, dia menerangkan, menihilkan risiko korban nyawa karena sasaran bisa dituju dari jarak jauh sementara kerusakan hebat bisa dihasilkan di pihak musuh. Sayang, dia menambahkan, “Di Indonesia semua penggunaan roket untuk militer itu masih impor.”

Sesaat sebelumnya, Sutrisno mempresentasikan kemampuan dan pengembangan teknologi roket Indonesia di hadapan Menteri Ristek Bambang Brodjonegoro dan jajaran petinggi Lapan. Saat itu disebutnya kalau teknologi roket Indonesia masih berada di era 1960-an.

Sebagai gambaran, Sutrisno memaparkan kalau Lapan masih fokus di pengembangan roket diameter 450 mm berdaya jangkau 70 kilometer. Roket dua tingkat diameter yang sama milik Cina, dia membandingkan, bisa menjangkau batas atmosfer di ketinggian 200 kilometer.

Itu sebabnya, Sutrisno berharap banyak pada kerja sama yang berhasil dijalin pemerintah Indonesia dengan pemerintahan Beijing pada tahun lalu. Kerja sama, menurutnya, bisa mengembangkan kemampuan roket Indonesia.

“Kita belum pernah alih teknologi dengan negara luar sejak 1960-an mengimpor roket Jepang, Kappa, waktu mau membentuk Lapan di era Presiden Sukarno. Jadi kita hanya mengembangkan dari yang ada itu,” katanya.

_Photo: Roket R-Han 122B yang sedang dikembangkan di Pusat Teknologi Roket, Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (Lapan) di Rumpin, Bogor, seperti terlihat pada Jumat 21 Februari 2020. Roket R-Han digunakan Marinir TNI AL dan selama ini impor. (TEMPO/WURAGIL)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

Iklan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

if the only submarine that use Kongsberg MSI-90U beside nanggala and changbogo are the german top notch dead silent submarine type 212 , could prabowo actually interested in that subs especially for commonality of the subsystems ? (The type 212 are no joke , there are only few navies that operate them and some of the article in the internet said it's even could be more deadlier than type 214)

it's nice to see our subs is compatible with the link 16 integration , and that could also be mean kongsberg NSM is the best potential for our future submarine launched cruise missile / anti ship missile if the mindef demand it . 
http://www.navyrecognition.com/mobi...rg-nsm-sl-submarine-launch-weapon-system.html
Kongsberg is still working on a submarine launched variant of its Naval Strike Missile (NSM) and is cooperating with Babock and Nammo for this project. The information was confirmed to _Navy Recognition_ by a Kongsberg official. We first revealed the existence of this project last year during Balt Military Expo, a maritime defense exhibition held every two years in Poland.

The current weapon system studies are being conducted under the project name, NSM-SL (Submarine Launch) since NSM is the family name used by the Norwegian Navy. The Royal Norwegian Navy Fridtjof Nansen-class frigates and Skjold-class corvettes are all equipped with NSM surface-to-surface missile system.

Kongsberg are considering the market potential for this system to be high, since Sub Harpoon will have to be replaced by many navies in the near future *and the Tomahawk Land Attack Missile (TLAM) option might not be easily accessible*. Kongsberg is naturally looking at Norway as the primary customer, however, numerous other NATO countries and Western allies including Australia, Poland, Singapore and Japan are prospective future opportunities that have new submarine and weapon integration programs.




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> View attachment 608294
> 
> if the only submarine that use Kongsberg MSI-90U beside nanggala and changbogo are the german top notch dead silent submarine type 212 , could prabowo actually interested in that subs especially for commonality of the subsystems ? (The type 212 are no joke , there are only few navies that operate them and some of the article in the internet said it's even could be more deadlier than type 214)


U-212 and U-214 are answers to different problems, and therefore they are different.
U-212 is the result of a german requirement for a submarine with a non magnetic hull. This requirement has to do with the average depth of the Baltic Sea (56m). In those circumstances, the most important defence method of a submarine is just to go to the bottom and try to disappear in the sonar. Hence, the need for a non-magnetic steel hull.

Unfortunately, non-magnetic steel is also known in the industry as «sweet.steel.» Meaning that it is «softer» than the steel used in the U-214. Thats why a U-214 can go deeper than a U-212, although in the shallow water of the Baltic the U-212 would go un-notices while the U-214 would probably be caught by sonar.

Actually the family legacy of U-212 is not U-209, but the Thyssen project from the 1970s that resulted in the TR-1700 submarine from Argentina. The fastest Diesel-electric submarine in the world. The same basic layout with two decks is also found in the Dolphin class from Israel, although without non-magnetic steel nor AIP.

U-214s legacy is the U-209, although much changed. It is narrower and longer that U-212. It was not thought for the Baltic, but for open deep sea operation. Therefore U-214 will have no bottom of the sea limit, other than the limit imposed by the resistance of its stronger hull.

Both U-214 and U-212 can operate in shallow waters or deep waters, but U-212 has the edge on shallow water, while U-214 has the edge on deep water.

The systems can be changed and installed on either vessels, depending on the requirement of the users.
U-212 has older systems than the U-214 (which is just natural as the projects are almost 10 years apart).

Note that U-212 was never offered as an option to a navy. When it was offered to the Italian navy, there was no U-214 yet.

U-212 uses an imported combat system partially made in Norway by Kongsberg, known as MSI-90, while U-214s combat system is made in germany.by Atlas-Elektronik, being the latest version of the ISUS-90 system.

There are many differences in combat systems, but one of the most important results in U-212 being only able to fire torpedoes, while U-214 can fire both torpedoes and submarine launched sub harpoon missiles. This will change in future versions of U-212 though.

The consolidation of german naval industry ended with the competition between both models in the 1990s.

One cant just say which of them is better. The U-212 was an absolute german need for the Baltic conditions. Italy wanted an AIP submarine, and there wasnt really any real choice at the time. When a navy makes an option for a model, the most logical option is to stick to it, and thus Italy is going to get an additional two U-212.

For a navy that is going to protect shallow waters, there is no doubt about the clear superiority of U-212. In deep sea operations away from the shores, U-214 will fare better.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

if his statements is true, Jokowi Dana Desa in several area in Papua should be stopped at all 

*Bupati Mimika: Banyak Kecurigaan Dana Desa Dipakai Bantu OPM*
Senin, 24 Feb 2020 19:10 WIT





Bupati Mimika Eltinus Omaleng. (Foto: Anya Fatma/SP)
*TIMIKA* | Bupati Mimika Eltinus Omaleng menyatakan bahwa ada banyak kecurigaan dana desa digunakan untuk membantu Organisasi Papua Merdeka (OPM).

"Kan banyak orang curiga bahwa dana desa ini bantu OPM beli peluru dan lain-lain," katanya saat diwawancara di Gedung Eme Neme Yauware, Timika usai melantik 133 Kepala Kampung, Senin (24/2).

Untuk itu, setelah melantik kepala kampung, Ia mengingatkan kepada para kepala kampung agar tidak membantu mereka dalam bentuk apapun.

"Jadi saya pertegas supaya jangan sampai mereka ini takut, karena OPM buat begini supaya mereka bisa kasih uang," kata Bupati.

Katanya, dana desa itu seharusnya digunakan untuk pembangunan di desa dan bukan untuk membelanjakan yang lain.

"Beli peluru kasih ke mereka tidak boleh, uang untuk membangun. Dana desa yang pakai beli amunisi itu hanya isu-isu saja supaya kita jaga," tutur Eltinus.

Untuk itu, sebelum ada hal-hal seperti demikian terjadi, Ia sudah mengingatkan sejak awal kepada para kepala kampung.

Lagi-lagi dengan tegas Ia mengingatkan kepada para kepala kampung agar tidak menggunakan dana desa untuk membeli peluru dan diberikan kepada pihak ketiga.

"Terutama di gunung, kalau ada yang berani kasih uang untuk beli peluru, resiko tanggung sendiri," tegasnya.


Reporter: Anya Fatma
Editor: Sev

https://seputarpapua.com/view/10752-bupati_mimika_banyak_kecurigaan_dana_desa_dipakai_bantu_opm.html

This more like we are trying to shoot our feets ourselves.


----------



## Nike

*Pangkalan Udara TNI AU El Tari di Kupang Naik Status Jadi Tipe A*

25 Februari 2020





Pesawat Sukhoi Su-30 ketika mendarat di lanud El Tari Kupang (photo : Antara)

Kupang (ANTARA) - Pangkalan Udara El Tari di Kupang, Nusa Tenggara Timur, kini telah menjadi pangkalan udara TNI AU tipe A, dipimpin seorang perwira tinggi dengan pangkat bintang satu. 

Komandan Pangkalan Udara TNI AU El Tari, Kolonel Penerbang Agus Setiawan ketika ditemui wartawan usai mengikuti kegiatan pembukaan pelatihan pertolongan pada ketinggian di Kantor Pencarian dan Pertolongan Kelas A Kupang, Jumat (21/2/2020), mengatakan, peningkatan status Pangkalan Udara TNI AU El Tari sudah ditetapkan dalam keputusan presiden. 

"Peraturan Presiden sudah ada dan status Pangkalan Udara TNI AU El Tari di Kupang naik menjadi tipe A. Komandannya nanti dipimpin seorang marsekal pertama," kata Setiawan. 

Ia mengatakan, berbarengan dengan peningkatan status itu, maka akan diikuti dengan penambahan personil dan fasilitas dukungan operasi. Pangkalan udara tipe A memiliki organisasi yang lebih besar ketimbang yang tipe B, di antaranya terdapat beberapa skuadron udara dan skuadron teknik serta depo pemeliharaan, hingga detasemen satuan Pasukan Khas TNI AU dan satuan Polisi Militer TNI AU. 

Pangkalan Udara TNI AU El Tari mengambil nama Gubernur NTT (saat itu), Elijas Tari (kelahiran Pulau Sabu, 18 April 1926 dan wafat di Kupang, 29 April 1978), dengan masa jabatan pada 12 Juli 1966 hingga wafat. 

Kawasan Pangkalan Udara TNI AU El Tari hingga kini dikenal dengan nama Penfui dan secara administratif pemerintahan adalah Kecamatan Penfui di Kupang. 

Adapun landas pacu Pangkalan Udara TNI AU El Tari dipergunakan bersama dengan Bandar Udara Internasional El Tari untuk kepentingan penerbangan sipil dan komersial.

(Antara)

There is plan to put F 16 there


----------



## Kansel



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*Rusia Bocorkan Hasil Kunjungan Prabowo: Tak Cuma Beli Sukhoi*
News - Monica Wareza , CNBC Indonesia
23 February 2020 08:41



Foto: Duta Besar Rusia untuk Indonesia Lyudmila Vorobieva (CNBC Indonesia/Rehiya)
* Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto beberapa waktu lalu menyambangi Rusia untuk menyelesaikan proses pembelian jet tempur Sukhoi tipe Su-35 dengan negara tersebut. 

Tak hanya itu, pertemuan ini pun melebar hingga membicarakan kerja sama antara kedua negara.Duta Besar Rusia untuk RI Lyudmila Vorobieva mengatakan Prabowo bersama dengan Kementerian Pertahanan Rusia juga melakukan pembahasan untuk meningkatkan kerja sama pertahanan Indonesia dan Rusia.

*Baca:*
Mau Bikin Drone, Prabowo Terbang ke Abu Dhabi
 
"Tak hanya sebatas pembelian peralatan pertahanan Rusia saja tapi kerja sama yang lebih luas lagi termasuk hubungan antara kedua kementerian pertahanan, pertukaran delegasi kedua negara, penghentian kapal-kapal AL, latihan militer gabungan yang kami akan lakukan di indonesia di tahun ini dan banyak lainnya. Kami memiliki program kerja sama pertahanan dan 40 agenda telah direncanakan untuk tahun ini," jelas Lyudmila.
 
*Lebih lanjut mengenai pembelian Sukhoi Su-35 ini, Lyudmila menyebutkan rencana tersebut akan segera dieksekusi. Sebab, dengan ditandatanganinya perjanjian pembelian dari negara yang dipimpin Vladimir Putin ini, maka artinya produksi akan segera dilakukan.*
 
"Untuk membeli jet tempur tidak semudah ke pasar dan beli sayur. Sukhoi adalah peralatan pertahanan yang canggih yang harus diproduksi lebih dulu. Jadi ketika kontak pembelian telah disetujui maka akan dibutuhkan waktu memproduksi pesawat jet ini," kata dia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## V3NOM12

182 said:


> *Rusia Bocorkan Hasil Kunjungan Prabowo: Tak Cuma Beli Sukhoi*
> News - Monica Wareza , CNBC Indonesia
> 23 February 2020 08:41
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Duta Besar Rusia untuk Indonesia Lyudmila Vorobieva (CNBC Indonesia/Rehiya)
> * Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto beberapa waktu lalu menyambangi Rusia untuk menyelesaikan proses pembelian jet tempur Sukhoi tipe Su-35 dengan negara tersebut.
> 
> Tak hanya itu, pertemuan ini pun melebar hingga membicarakan kerja sama antara kedua negara.Duta Besar Rusia untuk RI Lyudmila Vorobieva mengatakan Prabowo bersama dengan Kementerian Pertahanan Rusia juga melakukan pembahasan untuk meningkatkan kerja sama pertahanan Indonesia dan Rusia.
> 
> *Baca:*
> Mau Bikin Drone, Prabowo Terbang ke Abu Dhabi
> 
> "Tak hanya sebatas pembelian peralatan pertahanan Rusia saja tapi kerja sama yang lebih luas lagi termasuk hubungan antara kedua kementerian pertahanan, pertukaran delegasi kedua negara, penghentian kapal-kapal AL, latihan militer gabungan yang kami akan lakukan di indonesia di tahun ini dan banyak lainnya. Kami memiliki program kerja sama pertahanan dan 40 agenda telah direncanakan untuk tahun ini," jelas Lyudmila.
> 
> *Lebih lanjut mengenai pembelian Sukhoi Su-35 ini, Lyudmila menyebutkan rencana tersebut akan segera dieksekusi. Sebab, dengan ditandatanganinya perjanjian pembelian dari negara yang dipimpin Vladimir Putin ini, maka artinya produksi akan segera dilakukan.*
> 
> "Untuk membeli jet tempur tidak semudah ke pasar dan beli sayur. Sukhoi adalah peralatan pertahanan yang canggih yang harus diproduksi lebih dulu. Jadi ketika kontak pembelian telah disetujui maka akan dibutuhkan waktu memproduksi pesawat jet ini," kata dia.


Finally after long years sinetron lol


----------



## Lasa-X

V3NOM12 said:


> Finally after long years sinetron lol


Well don't hold breathe for that tho. 
"Akan segera" is just like "entar besok" hehehehee


----------



## Nike

Lasa-X said:


> Well don't hold breathe for that tho.
> "Akan segera" is just like "entar besok" hehehehee



Well we already become a "developed" country, the US already slapt us to remind us. So Flanker deal is already on the way


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Nike said:


> Well we already become a "developed" country, the US already slapt us to remind us. So Flanker deal is already on the way


Some say that su35 will keep going.. and so 48 rafale..


----------



## Nike

mejikuhibiu said:


> Some say that su35 will keep going.. and so 48 rafale..



No missqueen country able to bought 48 Rafale LoL


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> Well we already become a "developed" country, the US already slapt us to remind us. So Flanker deal is already on the way


US remind us but we still go ahead about flanker deal. Was that what you want to say?
I don't get it.


----------



## Gaman

Nike said:


> Well we already become a "developed" country, the US already slapt us to remind us. So Flanker deal is already on the way





umigami said:


> US remind us but we still go ahead about flanker deal. Was that what you want to say?
> I don't get it.



Indonesia believes that Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act(CAATSA) was had inconsistencies, due to the case of India S-400 weapon procurement and strong signal by US Secretary of Defense James Mattis signaling to exempt Indonesia, Vietnam and India from CAATSA sanctions, along with Senate and House of Representatives Armed Forces Committee from Oklahoma, senator Jim Inhofe to put in Indonesia exempt in National Defense Authorization Act 2019. Procurement of SU35 held long before CAATSA, and the key factor here is the consideration that US needs Indonesia as a strategic partner of US geopolitics nowadays. In addition as a balancing counteract, Indonesia strongly willing to procure some US military equipment. This reason is very clear indeed.

So welcome SU35. (And) Welcome F16 viper. Both of you have the same Indonesia bread from now. Win-Win-Win. Everybody is happy.


----------



## Chestnut

V3NOM12 said:


> Finally after long years sinetron lol


Don't hope for anything yet. It's never certain until the first Aircraft lands in the country.



Gaman said:


> Indonesia believes that Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act(CAATSA) was had inconsistencies, due to the case of India S-400 weapon procurement and strong signal by US Secretary of Defense James Mattis signaling to exempt Indonesia, Vietnam and India from CAATSA sanctions, along with Senate and House of Representatives Armed Forces Committee from Oklahoma, senator Jim Inhofe to put in Indonesia exempt in National Defense Authorization Act 2019. Procurement of SU35 held long before CAATSA, and the key factor here is the consideration that US needs Indonesia as a strategic partner of US geopolitics nowadays. In addition as a balancing counteract, Indonesia strongly willing to procure some US military equipment. This reason is very clear indeed.
> 
> So welcome SU35. (And) Welcome F16 viper. Both of you have the same Indonesia bread from now. Win-Win-Win. Everybody is happy.


It's not a win-win.

The Su-35 is a big waste of taxpayer money when it comes to operating and maintenance costs, and considering the fact that we can't datalink/network with them in regards to literally 90% of our existing equipment we shouldn't be using them in the first place anyways.

Deals with Rosonoboroexport historically have never included any sort of ToT (not even medium maintenance), and it is highly unlikely that Russia would include any sort of ToT deal for an order of 11 airframes (at least according to local Russophiles). Keep in mind that General Dynamics, Dassault Aviation, Boeing, and Lockheed Martin has always included ToT or maintenace work as part of their contracts regardless of the amount of planes ordered, be it spare parts manufacturing; light, medium, or more recently heavy maintenance (in regards to the MLU upgrades for the Vipers). Dassault had even offered to transfer manufacturing and maintenance of their Super Entendard if we picked the Mirage over the F-16 in the 90's. This isn't the case when it comes to Russia. But considering most Russian fanboys in our country often seem to skim this part religiously it's a moot point.

It is also quite suspicious that the framework of the trade barter deal favors a lot of companies that has ties to members of the current administration.

Is this the sort of "Defense deals that would benefit the local defense industry" that the Jokowi administration has claimed that it is pursuing? If so, they are backpedaling quite hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> US remind us but we still go ahead about flanker deal. Was that what you want to say?
> I don't get it.



There is someone or party willing to push the deals whatever the risk will entail, and they had large sway and voice on current administration


----------



## san.geuk

Buying procurement without any TOT isn't againts our own law /peraturan which said procurement should also with ToT?
Hope mindef consisten with this, agree with cheesnut, su35 is a BIG waste of money if there is no data link to our other major assets


----------



## Chestnut

san.geuk said:


> Buying procurement without any TOT isn't againts our own law /peraturan which said procurement should also with ToT?
> Hope mindef consisten with this, agree with cheesnut, su35 is a BIG waste of money if there is no data link to our other major assets


That's what I mean.

Considering the fact that the current framework of the trade barter deal does not mention any sort of ToT and the majority of the one who benefits from this deal have ties to the current cabinet it's quite obvious what is going on.

Honestly, the boomers in power thinking this would benefit them in the long run would REALLY be underestimating the sheer power and unpredictability of the Trump administration. I don't they realize that Trump is not an average, run-of-the-mill Republican.


----------



## Gaman

Chestnut said:


> "...Deals with Rosonoboroexport historically have never included any sort of ToT (not even medium maintenance), and it is highly unlikely that Russia would include any sort of ToT deal for an order of 11 airframes (at least according to local Russophiles)..."



From ToT point of view, I am with you that we never received technologically benefit from previous procurement. My mind is always on, whatever the best for Indonesia. The challenge herewith is F5 replacement should be conducted in a short moment since F-5 E/F Tiger II last flight on 28 April 2016. Almost 4 years ago. In addition, IAF eager to boost air force capabilities clearly seen from sizing up the class of its fighter from F5 to Su35, to minimize more the threat, from lighter fighter to heavyweight fighter. This heavy class has fewer options in its class (Rafale/Typhoon/Eagle/F-35/Super Hornet). Our air force prefers Su35 on the first shopping list spree, regardless of its maintenance cost. Then capabilities will overcome economically point of view. But ToT point of view here I believe had a significant factor why Su35 procurement still yet done since contract worth of US$ 1,14 miliar (Rp 15,57 triliun) signed on 14 Februari 2018. Latest we must obey the law, Law Number 16 of 2012 concerning the Defense Industry. In article 43 paragraph 5 letter e the Law explains, every procurement of Defense and Security Equipment Tools (Alpalhankam) from abroad must be included with the purchase, local content and a minimum offset of 85 percent where the local content and / or offset is at least 35 percent.


> TEMPO.CO, Changi - Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu mengatakan pemerintah Rusia memastikan adanya _transfer of technology_ (ToT) atau sistem transaksi _offset_ dalam pembelian pesawat tempur Sukhoi Su-35.


https://nasional.tempo.co/read/7456...gotot-tot-pembelian-sukhoi-su-35/full&view=ok


> "Ini baru pertama kali kami merasakan UU itu, sebelumnya belum terlaksana. Pelaksanaannya G to G langsung, tidak ada perantara macam-macam. Imbal dagang 50 persen, offset 35 persen, jadi total 85 persen. Ini juga membantu ekspor ke luar, jadi ada nilai tambah," kata Ryamizard di Gedung Kementerian Pertahanan, kemarin (22/8).
> Indonesia, kata Ryamizard, akan berpikir dua kali dalam pengadaan alutsista jika tidak dilakukan dengan sistem imbal beli.
> "Banyaklah negara, negara lain hampir semua negara (pakai sistem itu), Australia ada ToT, langsung nawarin ToT dia. Enggak harus kita tanya, dia nawarin," ujarnya


https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasional/20170823151837-20-236724/mengintip-jeroan-sukhoi-su-35


> "Dalam pembahasan. Masih itu, karena ada pertimbangan dan faktor lain," kata Moeldoko, Selasa (25/2/2020).
> Purnawirawan TNI menegaskan bahwa kerjasama pembelian Sukhoi dengan Rusia bukan sekedar perjanjian business to business. Namun, Moeldoko tidak menyebut secara spesifik alasan Indonesia belum menyepakati kerjasama tersebut.
> "Tunggu aja dulu *karena ada faktor yang tidak sekadar business to business tapi faktor lain*," tegas Moeldoko.


https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...t-pembelian-11-jet-sukhoi-tak-kunjung-selesai

My best bet here is, Su35 still come after this. But Russia will give something like ToT arrangements perhaps in any model or any kind of ToT, to fulfill our law mandate.


----------



## Chestnut

Gaman said:


> From ToT point of view, I am with you that we never received technologically benefit from previous procurement. My mind is always on, whatever the best for Indonesia. The challenge herewith is F5 replacement should be conducted in a short moment since F-5 E/F Tiger II last flight on 28 April 2016. Almost 4 years ago. In addition, IAF eager to boost air force capabilities clearly seen from sizing up the class of its fighter from F5 to Su35, to minimize more the threat, from lighter fighter to heavyweight fighter. This heavy class has fewer options in its class (Rafale/Typhoon/Eagle/F-35/Super Hornet). Our air force prefers Su35 on the first shopping list spree, regardless of its maintenance cost. Then capabilities will overcome economically point of view. But ToT point of view here I believe had a significant factor why Su35 procurement still yet done since contract worth of US$ 1,14 miliar (Rp 15,57 triliun) signed on 14 Februari 2018. Latest we must obey the law, Law Number 16 of 2012 concerning the Defense Industry. In article 43 paragraph 5 letter e the Law explains, every procurement of Defense and Security Equipment Tools (Alpalhankam) from abroad must be included with the purchase, local content and a minimum offset of 85 percent where the local content and / or offset is at least 35 percent.
> 
> https://nasional.tempo.co/read/7456...gotot-tot-pembelian-sukhoi-su-35/full&view=ok
> 
> https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasional/20170823151837-20-236724/mengintip-jeroan-sukhoi-su-35
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...t-pembelian-11-jet-sukhoi-tak-kunjung-selesai
> 
> My best bet here is, Su35 still come after this. But Russia will give something like ToT arrangements perhaps in any model or any kind of ToT, to fulfill our law mandate.


That's not true actually, the Air Force's first pick was the Viper as they foubd it easier to work with and maintain. The "actual" wish list also included the Strike Eagle and SHornet as alternatives as they share certain components. The pick for the Su-35 is very much a "political" one.

If the Air Force really wanted more Flankers they'd have asked for the Su-30SM over the Su-35. Our current Flanker fleet does not share parts with the Su-35

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Gaman said:


> Indonesia believes that Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act(CAATSA) was had inconsistencies, due to the case of India S-400 weapon procurement and strong signal by US Secretary of Defense James Mattis signaling to exempt Indonesia, Vietnam and India from CAATSA sanctions, along with Senate and House of Representatives Armed Forces Committee from Oklahoma, senator Jim Inhofe to put in Indonesia exempt in National Defense Authorization Act 2019. Procurement of SU35 held long before CAATSA, and the key factor here is the consideration that US needs Indonesia as a strategic partner of US geopolitics nowadays. In addition as a balancing counteract, Indonesia strongly willing to procure some US military equipment. This reason is very clear indeed.
> 
> So welcome SU35. (And) Welcome F16 viper. Both of you have the same Indonesia bread from now. Win-Win-Win. Everybody is happy.


As long we buy stuff much more from US than Russia in this case f16v. Its doesnt matter to them.. That why we need to buy huge number of f16v..to balance it.. if we buy much more from russia we will get CAATSA from U.S.. trump is only want surplus in all trade.. its economic matter now.


----------



## san.geuk

What bugging me, where is the idea to buy su35 come from?, with no commonality with su27/30, no ToT, not a favorite from the user, TNI AU prefer Falcon or even back years ago some rumors they interested in eurothypoon,
The mindef can use these drawbacks againts the deal, since the procurement againts the law, no significant beneficial for our defence others than some subjective claims Made by fanboys,
If the USA can't dictate us so does the Russian can't dictate us also, we should chose the most beneficial for our country


----------



## Chaplin009x

https://m.merdeka.com/peristiwa/dirayu-as-tni-au-tak-akan-berpaling-dari-sukhoi-su-35.html
clarify, who's called a Russian fanboy


----------



## Kansel

*Indonesia 'Paksa' Cina Ajari Bikin Roket*
Reporter: 
*Zacharias Wuragil*
Editor: 
*Zacharias Wuragil*
Minggu, 23 Februari 2020 08:41 WIB

roket di tanah air. Sebuah kesepakatan sudah terjalin dan diteken pada akhir tahun lalu berupa transer teknologi yang diberikan Cina atas kompensasi izin perairan yang diberikan pemerintah Indonesia.

Kepala Pusat Teknologi Roket di Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (Lapan), Sutrisno, pada Jumat 21 Februari 2020. Saat itu Sutrisno baru saja menerima kunjungan Menteri Ristek Bambang Brodjonegoro dan jajaran pimpinan Lapan di kantornya di Rumpin, Kabupaten Bogor.

Sutrisno menerangkan, pemerintah Cina butuh masuk perairan Indonesia untuk kepentingan pelacakan trayek satelitnya. Sempat menawarkan kompensasi teknologi lain, Sutrisno mengungkapkan kalau Beijing akhirnya setuju memenuhi permintaan transfer teknologi roket selama lima tahun ke depan.

“Jadi ini bukan beli lisensi ya, tapi transfer teknologi lewat kerja sama antar negara,” katanya sambil menjelaskan pembelian lisensi bisa sangat mahal dan belum tentu ada negara yang bersedia untuk teknologi roket.





Peluncuran roket Cina, Long March-5 Y2, di Wenchang, Hainan, Cina, 2 Juli 2017. (REUTERS)

Adapun kerja sama transfer teknologi, dijelaskannya, berupa pemberian pelatihan, pengadaan material dan peralatan, melakukan desain manufaktur. Termasuk uji di bawah supervisi ahli roket Cina yang dilakukan di negeri itu maupun di Indonesia.

Menurut Sutrsino, kerja sama akan sangat bermanfaat bagi peneliti roket Indonesia yang disebutnya masih mengembangkan teknologi asal 1960-an. Indonesia sangat membutuhkan kerja sama atau tranfer teknologi dari negara lain yang selama ini tidak pernah didapat untuk pengembangan roket.

Sebagai ilustrasi, dia membandingkan, kemampuan roket diameter 450 mm milik Lapan yang masih berdaya jangkau kurang dari 100 kilometer. Sementara Cina janji mengajari membuat roket baru yang dua tingkat dengan diameter yang sama dan mampu terbang sampai 200 kilometer ke batas atmosfer.




Menristek Bambang Brodjonegoro saat berkunjung dan melihat roket RX 450 di Pusat Teknologi Roket, Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional, di Rumpin, Kabupaten Bogor, Jumat 21 Februari 2020. TEMPO/WURAGIL.

“Yang roket Cina itu untuk meng-improve roket 450 kita...dan akan ada pengalaman dan hal baru. serta memantapkan apa yang sudah kita lakukan selama ini,” kata Sutrisno.

Roket berdaya jangkau 200 kilometer disebutnya bisa digunakan sebagai roket sonda untuk mempelajari karakter di lapisan atmosfer. Harapannya kemampuan nanti bisa dikembangkan untuk roket sonda 300 kilometer dan seterusnya hingga bisa membuat roket peluncur satelit sesuai roadmap teknologi roket yang sudah dibuat tiga tahun lalu untuk 25 tahun ke depan.


https://tekno.tempo.co/read/1311007/indonesia-paksa-cina-ajari-bikin-roket

I'm more into Su-34,Shornet or Rafales rather than Su 35, maritime strike fighter is needed.


----------



## umigami

*Sukhoi deal hangs in balance amid US pressure*
Marchio Irfan Gorbiano (The Jakarta Post) 
Jakarta / Wed, February 26 2020 / 12:14 am 




​In February 2018, Indonesia and Russia signed a US$1.14 billion purchase contract for 11 Sukhoi jet fighters. It has been two years since the deal was made under then-defense minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and still no shipments have arrived from Moscow.

The billion-dollar deal is reportedly in limbo, with Moscow and analysts pointing to pressures from the United States as the primary reason why Jakarta is dragging its feet in finalizing the purchase.

The State Palace stopped short of confirming the claim, but admitted that a non-technical issue had hampered the process.

Presidential Chief of Staff Moeldoko said the government was still considering a number of issues regarding the deal. "Please wait as there are other factors [to be considered]. It is not just business-to-business, but there are other factors also," he told reporters on Tuesday.

When asked if US lobbying and the fact that President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo was slated to meet with his US counterpart, Donald Trump, next month were part of the considerations, Moeldoko said, "Other factors could be many things."

Other officials, including Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto, have been equally evasive when asked about details of the planned Sukhoi purchase.

Prabowo has declined to comment on the matter, saying the future of the deal would be disclosed to the public at a later date.

Last week, the minister met with Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister Mahfud MD and Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investment Minister Luhut Pandjaitan to discuss the Sukhoi deal but none of the officials were willing to disclose the result of their discussions.

“We discussed potential territorial threats [...]. The others are secret, including arms purchases from other countries,” Mahfud said on Monday when asked about the meeting.

Indonesian Air Force spokesperson Fajar Adrianto told _The Jakarta Post _on Monday that whether or not the country would buy the Russian jet fighters was up to the defense minister. The minister's spokesman, Dahnil Simanjuntak, however, was quoted by _detik.com_ as saying that the final decision lay with the President.

_The US expressed its disappointment over the initial procurement in 2018. Washington has threatened countries before with its Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA), which can punish US partners for buying Russian-made military equipment, including aircraft._
*
However, Indonesia was spared from the CAATSA sanction threats when it purchased a plane last year as the US Congress, backed by former US secretary of defense Jim Mattis, gave the country a waiver. Experts, however, believe that the waiver will require Indonesia to reduce its reliance on Russian arms.*
.....

Continue to *Article*


----------



## Gaman

san.geuk said:


> What bugging me, where is the idea to buy su35 come from?, with no commonality with su27/30, no ToT, not a favorite from the user, TNI AU prefer Falcon or even back years ago some rumors they interested in eurothypoon,
> The mindef can use these drawbacks againts the deal, since the procurement againts the law, no significant beneficial for our defence others than some subjective claims Made by fanboys,
> If the USA can't dictate us so does the Russian can't dictate us also, we should chose the most beneficial for our country





Gaman said:


> ... Our air force prefers Su35 on the first shopping list spree, regardless of its maintenance cost...



This is what I mean with IAF first list shopping in mind. Bugging my mind too. Political ? not quite strong enough driving in persistent to Su35. Internally and technically (of defense strategic) issue of IAF preferences itself is the main factor. But as we are at the external side, there is still a grey area here which leads us to conclude this as political as a reasonable factor. No one out of us here has exactly know whats going on here.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Gaman said:


> This is what I mean with IAF first list shopping in mind. Bugging my mind too. Political ? not quite strong enough driving in persistent to Su35. Internally and technically (of defense strategic) issue of IAF itself is main factor.


This is more philosophical than political. Lots of people still remember the embargo. This cause people in the higher ups to never relied from a single source.

No matter what happens there's need to be a squadron or 2 that are able to fly when embargo hit.


----------



## Nike

KFX surely cant be our answer for "embargoes" problem, as long as the engines we are used and other sub components is come from foreign sources there is always the risk. Jakarta need to invest more on our defense sector and aviation industry. Need a to made PT DI into something like embraer or Canadian bombardier with their all local contractor to support such industry


----------



## MacanJawa

Reashot Xigwin said:


> This is more philosophical than political. Lots of people still remember the embargo. This cause people in the higher ups to never relied from a single source.
> 
> No matter what happens there's need to be a squadron or 2 that are able to fly when embargo hit.



I agree, its like sidearms, extremely useful when your primary jammed


----------



## Jatosint

umigami said:


> *Sukhoi deal hangs in balance amid US pressure*
> Marchio Irfan Gorbiano (The Jakarta Post)
> Jakarta / Wed, February 26 2020 / 12:14 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​In February 2018, Indonesia and Russia signed a US$1.14 billion purchase contract for 11 Sukhoi jet fighters. It has been two years since the deal was made under then-defense minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and still no shipments have arrived from Moscow.
> 
> The billion-dollar deal is reportedly in limbo, with Moscow and analysts pointing to pressures from the United States as the primary reason why Jakarta is dragging its feet in finalizing the purchase.
> 
> The State Palace stopped short of confirming the claim, but admitted that a non-technical issue had hampered the process.
> 
> Presidential Chief of Staff Moeldoko said the government was still considering a number of issues regarding the deal. "Please wait as there are other factors [to be considered]. It is not just business-to-business, but there are other factors also," he told reporters on Tuesday.
> 
> When asked if US lobbying and the fact that President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo was slated to meet with his US counterpart, Donald Trump, next month were part of the considerations, Moeldoko said, "Other factors could be many things."
> 
> Other officials, including Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto, have been equally evasive when asked about details of the planned Sukhoi purchase.
> 
> Prabowo has declined to comment on the matter, saying the future of the deal would be disclosed to the public at a later date.
> 
> Last week, the minister met with Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister Mahfud MD and Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investment Minister Luhut Pandjaitan to discuss the Sukhoi deal but none of the officials were willing to disclose the result of their discussions.
> 
> “We discussed potential territorial threats [...]. The others are secret, including arms purchases from other countries,” Mahfud said on Monday when asked about the meeting.
> 
> Indonesian Air Force spokesperson Fajar Adrianto told _The Jakarta Post _on Monday that whether or not the country would buy the Russian jet fighters was up to the defense minister. The minister's spokesman, Dahnil Simanjuntak, however, was quoted by _detik.com_ as saying that the final decision lay with the President.
> 
> _The US expressed its disappointment over the initial procurement in 2018. Washington has threatened countries before with its Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA), which can punish US partners for buying Russian-made military equipment, including aircraft._
> *
> However, Indonesia was spared from the CAATSA sanction threats when it purchased a plane last year as the US Congress, backed by former US secretary of defense Jim Mattis, gave the country a waiver. Experts, however, believe that the waiver will require Indonesia to reduce its reliance on Russian arms.*
> .....
> 
> Continue to *Article*



It is F/A-18's silhouette, not Su-27/30
It is also definitely not Hawk's silhouette, it looks like Nanchang Q-5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gaman

Reashot Xigwin said:


> This is more philosophical than political. Lots of people still remember the embargo. This cause people in the higher ups to never relied from a single source.
> No matter what happens there's need to be a squadron or 2 that are able to fly when embargo hit.





MacanJawa said:


> I agree, its like sidearms, extremely useful when your primary jammed


Yup. Correct. Embargoes are one thing in main consideration. As a useful choice from the opposite side. So let's play on the same field with both of them in the rivalry.


----------



## V3NOM12

All of this maybe came from thingking that "do not put all your egg in one basket" so we diversify our source of alutsista. 
But instead of continuing Su-27/30 we choose to get Su-35 that has no commonality with Su-27/30 (or maybe litle). Or can we just exchanged our Su-27/30 to become all Su-35? Just like Russia offer to Malaysia? Need more money of course


----------



## Ruhnama

Gaman said:


> Indonesia believes that Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act(CAATSA) was had inconsistencies, due to the case of India S-400 weapon procurement and strong signal by US Secretary of Defense James Mattis signaling to exempt Indonesia, Vietnam and India from CAATSA sanctions, along with Senate and House of Representatives Armed Forces Committee from Oklahoma, senator Jim Inhofe to put in Indonesia exempt in National Defense Authorization Act 2019. Procurement of SU35 held long before CAATSA, and the key factor here is the consideration that US needs Indonesia as a strategic partner of US geopolitics nowadays. In addition as a balancing counteract, Indonesia strongly willing to procure some US military equipment. This reason is very clear indeed.
> 
> So welcome SU35. (And) Welcome F16 viper. Both of you have the same Indonesia bread from now. Win-Win-Win. Everybody is happy.


At least we are in better condition than our turkish arkadas they expelled from f35 (but with recent event turkish now agaon


Raduga said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> will it affect our cooperation with turkey considering the situation in libya ??


Ah.. so the malaysia have very strength relation with turkey (kl summit etc, tfx plan) and we join UAE front? After that malaysia and indonesia have skirmish supported by a county far away in mid east?

Likely we dont care abt mid east, libya haftar, afrin, kurd, qatar, 

UAE lbh berfulus tpi turki lbh joss teknonya (selama saya main di forum mrk)


----------



## Nike

Ruhnama said:


> At least we are in better condition than our turkish arkadas they expelled from f35 (but with recent event turkish now agaon
> 
> Ah.. so the malaysia have very strength relation with turkey (kl summit etc, tfx plan) and we join UAE front? After that malaysia and indonesia have skirmish supported by a county far away in mid east?
> 
> Likely we dont care abt mid east, libya haftar, afrin, kurd, qatar,
> 
> UAE lbh berfulus tpi turki lbh joss teknonya (selama saya main di forum mrk)



Turkish base tech is not much different from us, considering they are inheritor of ottoman and got Independence since the end of WW I, their achievement in technology is not much, even South Korean is more matured. Talking about their close relationship with Germany and NATO member in the past....


----------



## Raduga

https://ekonomi.bisnis.com/read/20200225/98/1205657/damenbidik-pesanan-kapal-militer



Duwi Setiya Ariyanti - Bisnis.com25 Februari 2020 | 21:11 WIB



Bisnis.com, JAKARTA--PT Damen Schelde Indonesia membidik pesanan kapal militer pada 2020 untuk mengerek pendapatan.

Presiden Direktur PT Damen Schelde Indonesia, Gysbert Boersma mengatakan segmen kapal angkatan laut masih menjanjikan di Tanah Air. Beberapa pertimbangannya yakni kebutuhan kapal militer yang masih tinggi seiring dengan naiknya anggaran pendapatan dan belanja negara (APBN) yang dialokasikan untuk Kementerian Pertahanan.

Baca juga: Belanja Alutsista : Jokowi Ingatkan Prabowo Agar Tidak Ada Mark Up Anggaran


Tercatat, dari data APBN 2020, belanja Kementerian Pertahanan menyentuh Rp131,2 triliun atau naik Rp21,6 triliun dibandingkan dengan APBN 2019. Anggaran tersebut pun menjadi yang paling tinggi bila dibandingkan dengan kementerian lain seperti Kementerian Pekerjaan Umum dan Perumahan Rakyat yang menyentuh Rp120,2 triliun.

Sementara itu, proyek pembuatan kapal perang bernilai sekira US$300 juta hingga US$400 juta yang tergantung pada fitur dan teknologi yang digunakan.

Baca juga: Pacu Industri Pertahanan, BM Impor Alutsista Dibebaskan


Di sisi lain, dia menyebut perusahaan telah memiliki rekam jejak pembuatan kapal yang melibatkan mitra lokal, produk dengan sistem pengoperasian efisien serta penyelesaian yang tepat waktu dan sesuai bujet. *Dia berharap pada 2020 pemesanan kapal jenis PKR 3 dan 4 serta Omega Destroyer bisa berlanjut tahun ini. Sejak 2003, pihaknya telah menggarap proyek pembuatan kapal seperti Diponegoro, PKR 1 dan 2. *

“Pada segmen kapal militer angkatan laut, Damen berharap untuk melanjutkan pengerjaan seri PKR pada 2020. Selain itu, kapal militer angkatan laut yang lebih besar seperti Omega Destroyer yang akan dibuat melalui kerja sama dengan industri lokal,” katanya kepada Bisnis belum lama ini.

Dia menyebutkan kerja sama dengan mitra lokal bakal diperluas sehingga perusahaan mampu menggarap lebih banyak pemesanan baru. Beberapa perusahaan yang saat ini bekerja sama yakni PT PAL, PT Len Industri dan PT Dharma Satya Nusantara Tbk untuk memproduksi kapal PKR.

Sementara itu, dia menyebut kerja sama dengan pemain industri lokal lainnya masih dijajaki seperti dengan beberapa perusahaan seperti PT Krakatau Steel Tbk. untuk menyuplai baja dan PT Pindad untuk melakukan transfer teknologi.

“Pada pembuatan kapal perang Damen akan melibatkan industri Indonesia seperti Krakatau Steel untuk menyuplai baja dan PT Pindad untuk menerima transfer teknologi,” katanya.

Dari kerja sama tersebut, Gysbert menyebut pesanan kapal yang diselesaikan tak hanya dari dalam negeri melainkan pasar internasional. Model itu telah berlaku di pabrik di Vietnam yang telah memproduksi dan mengirim 300 kapal.

Menurutnya, potensi pada 2020 juga berasal dari pasar segmen lain seperti pelabuhan dan terminal yang mungkin berasal dari PT Pelabuhan Indonesia (Pelindo) dan industri pertambangan. Dia menilai pasar di Tanah Air masih bakal tumbuh karena faktor ekonomi dan geografisnya.

Sebagai gambaran, pada 2019 perusahaan menghasilkan pendapatan sebesar 2 miliar euro dengan 28% di antaranya berasal dari Asia-Pasifik. Adapun, Indonesia menyumbang sekira 25% dari pendapatan yang dikumpulkan area Asia-Pasifik.

Saat ini, dia berujar segmen komersial dan militer cukup imbang. Kendati demikian, dia menilai tantangan pertumbuhan pasar berikutnya sangat mengandalkan regulasi yang harus sejajar dengan negara di kawasan Asia Tenggara.

“Terkait dengan kapal-kapal yang telah terkirim, kami memiliki komposisi yang imbang antara pasar komersial dan militer. Tantangan utama untuk tumbuh yakni regulasi yang sama dengan negara di kawasan Asia Tenggara,” katanya.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
let the royal rumble begins , lets see what Odense and DCNS will do for retaliation .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> Turkish base tech is not much different from us, considering they are inheritor of ottoman and got Independence since the end of WW I, their achievement in technology is not much, even South Korean is more matured. Talking about their close relationship with Germany and NATO member in the past....


Sebagai orang yg nonton dikejauhan cuma bisa berangggapan dua-duanya ga ada yg pantas dibela... 



Raduga said:


> https://ekonomi.bisnis.com/read/20200225/98/1205657/damenbidik-pesanan-kapal-militer
> 
> 
> 
> Duwi Setiya Ariyanti - Bisnis.com25 Februari 2020 | 21:11 WIB
> 
> 
> Bisnis.com, JAKARTA--PT Damen Schelde Indonesia membidik pesanan kapal militer pada 2020 untuk mengerek pendapatan.
> 
> Presiden Direktur PT Damen Schelde Indonesia, Gysbert Boersma mengatakan segmen kapal angkatan laut masih menjanjikan di Tanah Air. Beberapa pertimbangannya yakni kebutuhan kapal militer yang masih tinggi seiring dengan naiknya anggaran pendapatan dan belanja negara (APBN) yang dialokasikan untuk Kementerian Pertahanan.
> 
> Baca juga: Belanja Alutsista : Jokowi Ingatkan Prabowo Agar Tidak Ada Mark Up Anggaran
> 
> 
> Tercatat, dari data APBN 2020, belanja Kementerian Pertahanan menyentuh Rp131,2 triliun atau naik Rp21,6 triliun dibandingkan dengan APBN 2019. Anggaran tersebut pun menjadi yang paling tinggi bila dibandingkan dengan kementerian lain seperti Kementerian Pekerjaan Umum dan Perumahan Rakyat yang menyentuh Rp120,2 triliun.
> 
> Sementara itu, proyek pembuatan kapal perang bernilai sekira US$300 juta hingga US$400 juta yang tergantung pada fitur dan teknologi yang digunakan.
> 
> Baca juga: Pacu Industri Pertahanan, BM Impor Alutsista Dibebaskan
> 
> 
> Di sisi lain, dia menyebut perusahaan telah memiliki rekam jejak pembuatan kapal yang melibatkan mitra lokal, produk dengan sistem pengoperasian efisien serta penyelesaian yang tepat waktu dan sesuai bujet. *Dia berharap pada 2020 pemesanan kapal jenis PKR 3 dan 4 serta Omega Destroyer bisa berlanjut tahun ini. Sejak 2003, pihaknya telah menggarap proyek pembuatan kapal seperti Diponegoro, PKR 1 dan 2. *
> 
> “Pada segmen kapal militer angkatan laut, Damen berharap untuk melanjutkan pengerjaan seri PKR pada 2020. Selain itu, kapal militer angkatan laut yang lebih besar seperti Omega Destroyer yang akan dibuat melalui kerja sama dengan industri lokal,” katanya kepada Bisnis belum lama ini.
> 
> Dia menyebutkan kerja sama dengan mitra lokal bakal diperluas sehingga perusahaan mampu menggarap lebih banyak pemesanan baru. Beberapa perusahaan yang saat ini bekerja sama yakni PT PAL, PT Len Industri dan PT Dharma Satya Nusantara Tbk untuk memproduksi kapal PKR.
> 
> Sementara itu, dia menyebut kerja sama dengan pemain industri lokal lainnya masih dijajaki seperti dengan beberapa perusahaan seperti PT Krakatau Steel Tbk. untuk menyuplai baja dan PT Pindad untuk melakukan transfer teknologi.
> 
> “Pada pembuatan kapal perang Damen akan melibatkan industri Indonesia seperti Krakatau Steel untuk menyuplai baja dan PT Pindad untuk menerima transfer teknologi,” katanya.
> 
> Dari kerja sama tersebut, Gysbert menyebut pesanan kapal yang diselesaikan tak hanya dari dalam negeri melainkan pasar internasional. Model itu telah berlaku di pabrik di Vietnam yang telah memproduksi dan mengirim 300 kapal.
> 
> Menurutnya, potensi pada 2020 juga berasal dari pasar segmen lain seperti pelabuhan dan terminal yang mungkin berasal dari PT Pelabuhan Indonesia (Pelindo) dan industri pertambangan. Dia menilai pasar di Tanah Air masih bakal tumbuh karena faktor ekonomi dan geografisnya.
> 
> Sebagai gambaran, pada 2019 perusahaan menghasilkan pendapatan sebesar 2 miliar euro dengan 28% di antaranya berasal dari Asia-Pasifik. Adapun, Indonesia menyumbang sekira 25% dari pendapatan yang dikumpulkan area Asia-Pasifik.
> 
> Saat ini, dia berujar segmen komersial dan militer cukup imbang. Kendati demikian, dia menilai tantangan pertumbuhan pasar berikutnya sangat mengandalkan regulasi yang harus sejajar dengan negara di kawasan Asia Tenggara.
> 
> “Terkait dengan kapal-kapal yang telah terkirim, kami memiliki komposisi yang imbang antara pasar komersial dan militer. Tantangan utama untuk tumbuh yakni regulasi yang sama dengan negara di kawasan Asia Tenggara,” katanya.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> let the royal rumble begins , lets see what Odense and DCNS will do for retaliation .


Abou that Omega design, Do ISO container beside AShM launchers really necessary? Why don't just put another VLS there (make it total 36-48 vls), so it'll more competitive against Iver class?


----------



## Kansel

*Wamenhan Rapat Dengan Komisi I DPR RI Bahas Hibah Drone Scan Eagle UAV dan Upgrade Helikopter Bell 412 dari AS Untuk TNI AL*
Rabu, 26 Februari 2020

JAKARTA



– Kementrian Pertahanan (Kemhan) akan mendapat hibah 14 drone ScanEagle dan upgrade (meningkatkan kemampuan) tiga unit Helikopter Bell 412 dari pemerintah Amerika Serikat (AS) guna memperkuat Alat utama sistem senjata (Alutsista) Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Laut (TNI AL).

“Kami hadir di Komisi I DPR ini untuk menyampaikan permohonan persetujuan penerimaan hibah 14 drone Scan Eagle UAV dan upgrade Helikopter Bell 412 dari pemerintah AS,” kata Wakil Menteri Pertahanan (Wamenhan) Sakti Wahyu Trenggono saat Rapat Kerja dengan Komisi I DPR, Rabu (26/2).

Dijelaskannya, pemerintah AS sejak tahun 2014 sampai 2015 menawarkan program hibah (FMF) kepada TNI, atas dasar itu, maka pada tahun 2017 TNI AL mengambil program FMF Hibah tersebut berupa Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) dan upgrade helikopter Bell 412. Sesuai ketentuan dibentuklah tim pengkaji oleh Kemhan untuk melakukan penilaian apakah barang tersebut layak diterima dari aspek teknis, ekonomis, politis, dan strategis. Dari kajian tersebut Kemhan memutuskan untuk menerima program hibah dimaksud.

Drone ScanEagle memiliki nilai US$28,3 juta, dibutuhkan TNI AL utk meningkatkan kemampuan ISR maritim guna memperkuat pertahanan negara.

ScanEagle adalah bagian dari ScanEagle Unmanned Aircraft Systems, yang dikembangkan dan dibangun oleh Insitu Inc., anak perusahaan The Boeing Company. UAV didasarkan pada pesawat miniatur robot SeaScan Insitu yang dikembangkan untuk industri perikanan komersial.
Ads by Kiosked

Menurut laman Boeing, drone ScanEagle dapat beroperasi di atas 15.000 kaki (4.572 m) dan berkeliaran di medan perang untuk misi yang diperpanjang hingga 20 jam. Drone dengan bobot maksimum tempat pilot diizinkan untuk lepas landas atau maximum takeoff weight (MTOW) 22 kg ini, digerakkan mesin piston model pusher berdaya 15 hp.

Kecepatan terbang jelajah ScanEagle berada di kisaran 111 km/jam dan kecepatan maksimum 148 km/jam. Batas ketinggian terbang mencapai 5.950 m. ScanEagle sanggup berada di udara dengan lama terbang (endurance) lebih dari 24 jam.

ScanEagle akan digunakan untuk melaksanakan patroli maritim, integrasi ISR (intelijen, pengawasan, dan pengintaian)

Sementara untuk upgrade peralatan Helikopter Bell 412 dengan nilai US$6,3 juta dibutuhkan TNI AL untuk meningkatkan efektivitas pelaksanaan tugas dan meningkatkan kemampuan pertahanan negara.




“Nantinya Drone ScanEagle ini akan digunakan oleh TNI AL untuk kepentingan khusus. Kita hanya keluar dana sekitar Rp10 miliar untuk mengintegrasikan dan memastikan keamanan data dari peralatan ini dengan Alutsista lainnya. Nanti PT LEN yang akan bertugas untuk integrasikan,” katanya.

Di kawasan Asia Tenggara-Pasifik, drone ScanEagle sudah digunakan oleh Angkatan Laut Singapura. Pengguna lainnya adalah AL dan Angkatan Darat Australia. Bahkan, ScanEagle milik Militer Australia telah teruji perang (battle proven) di Irak.

Menanggapi permintaan dari Kemhan, Komisi I DPR secara prinsip menyetujui keinginan dari Kemhan untuk mendapatkan hibah dari pemerintah AS. Namun, Komisi I mengingatkan Kemhan untuk mengedepankan kehati-hatian dan kerahasiaan data, serta tidak membebani APBN dalam setiap penerimaan hibah dari negara asing

https://www.kemhan.go.id/2020/02/26...-dan-upgrade-helikopter-bell-412-dari-as.html



umigami said:


> Abou that Omega design, Do ISO container beside AShM launchers really necessary? Why don't just put another VLS there (make it total 36-48 vls), so it'll more competitive against Iver class?



https://www.navyrecognition.com/ind...18-damen-unveils-6000-tons-omega-frigate.html


> Omega is actually set to be a new family or product line by Damen, that will come in addition to (and above) the famous Sigma product line. The main difference however is that there will be no "standard Omega lines": *Omega designs will always be fully tailored to customer requirements. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*PT PAL BIDIK PENDAPATAN RP2,3 TRILIUN*
26 FEBRUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR


PT PAL Indonesia tahun ini menargetkan bisa menggarap sejumlah proyek pembangunan kapal dengan total _revenue_ yang diharapkan mencapai Rp2,3 triliun.

Dilansir dari laman _Bisnis_ (26/ 2/ 2020), Direktur Rekayasa Umum dan Pemeliharaan Perbaikan PAL Indonesia, Sutrisno mengatakan perseroan optimistis bisa mencapai target karena pihaknya sudah ada beberapa pembeli yang melakukan _booking order_.

“Target _revenue_ kita Rp2,3 triliun, tapi _book order_ yang sudah kami pegang hampir Rp8 triliun, jadi aman,” katanya seusai melakukan seremoni First Steel Cutting BMPP, Rabu (26/2/2020).

Dia menjelaskan sejumlah proyek yang sudah melakukan order tersebut di antaranya adalah proyek 2 unit kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit (BRS), lalu pesanan TNI AL berupa kapal Perusak Kawal Rudal atau Frigate dan 4 unit Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR) 60, serta 3 unit kapal Barge Mounted Power Plant (BMPP) atau pembangkit listrik terapung pesanan PT Indonesia Power.

“Dan juga masih ada beberapa proyek kapal oil and gas lainnya,” imbuhnya.

Sutrisno menambahkan, ke depan PAL Indonesia semakin fokus untuk menggarap proyek-proyek pembangunan kapal untuk kebutuhan alutsista untuk mendukung kemandirian pertahanan, serta pembangunan infrastruktur energi dan tenaga listrik untuk mendukung program elektrifikasi nasional yang dicanangkan Presiden Joko Widodo.

_Photo: KRI RE Martadinnata – 331 (PAL)_


Jakarta sure need more surface combatant to alleviate the pressure coming from up north, i think we should taking some second hand equipments and at the same time build new ones to increasing the number games. The same can be said for fighter number, we need to prop them up!!!


----------



## GraveDigger388

Nike said:


> *PT PAL BIDIK PENDAPATAN RP2,3 TRILIUN*
> 26 FEBRUARI 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> PT PAL Indonesia tahun ini menargetkan bisa menggarap sejumlah proyek pembangunan kapal dengan total _revenue_ yang diharapkan mencapai Rp2,3 triliun.
> 
> Dilansir dari laman _Bisnis_ (26/ 2/ 2020), Direktur Rekayasa Umum dan Pemeliharaan Perbaikan PAL Indonesia, Sutrisno mengatakan perseroan optimistis bisa mencapai target karena pihaknya sudah ada beberapa pembeli yang melakukan _booking order_.
> 
> “Target _revenue_ kita Rp2,3 triliun, tapi _book order_ yang sudah kami pegang hampir Rp8 triliun, jadi aman,” katanya seusai melakukan seremoni First Steel Cutting BMPP, Rabu (26/2/2020).
> 
> Dia menjelaskan sejumlah proyek yang sudah melakukan order tersebut di antaranya adalah proyek 2 unit kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit (BRS), lalu pesanan TNI AL berupa kapal Perusak Kawal Rudal atau Frigate dan 4 unit Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR) 60, serta 3 unit kapal Barge Mounted Power Plant (BMPP) atau pembangkit listrik terapung pesanan PT Indonesia Power.
> 
> “Dan juga masih ada beberapa proyek kapal oil and gas lainnya,” imbuhnya.
> 
> Sutrisno menambahkan, ke depan PAL Indonesia semakin fokus untuk menggarap proyek-proyek pembangunan kapal untuk kebutuhan alutsista untuk mendukung kemandirian pertahanan, serta pembangunan infrastruktur energi dan tenaga listrik untuk mendukung program elektrifikasi nasional yang dicanangkan Presiden Joko Widodo.
> 
> _Photo: KRI RE Martadinnata – 331 (PAL)_
> 
> 
> Jakarta sure need more surface combatant to alleviate the pressure coming from up north, i think we should taking some second hand equipments and at the same time build new ones to increasing the number games. The same can be said for fighter number, we need to prop them up!!!


Talk about ship....


How's Klewang doing?


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia prepares AI strategy for defence*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Industry
26 February 2020
Follow

RSS


Indonesia is preparing to introduce a national strategy to support capability development in technologies related to artificial intelligence (AI). The government said the new strategy will be intended to support sectors including the national defence industry.

Bambang Brodjonegoro, Indonesia’s minister of research and technology, said in comments published by the state-owned Antara news agency on 24 February that the AI strategy will be launched later this year. The strategy is being drawn up by the Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT), he said.

Brodjonegoro said the AI strategy will also incorporate policies to support local industries’ integration of technologies related to big data analytics and data sciences.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to Jane’s unrivalled data and insight, learn more about our subscription options at* janes.com/products
https://www.janes.com/article/94525/indonesia-prepares-ai-strategy-for-defence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Talking about modern warfare and hybrid type conflict in which involved high end armaments on land , air and naval warfare sounds so distant for Indonesia armed forces today, but there is no wrong to have adequate preparation and all of equipments but ended up not use them instead of severely lacking all of necessities when we are needed them the most. 

Just an example 





Syrian conflict teach us to always uphold the necessities to have strong Air forces to destroying enemy movements on land and uphold air superiority to made umbrella of protection for land and naval assets during conflict. 

Btw, they are using T62/T55 as infantry support , kind of deployment our medium tank operator should be taken notes seriously. They are able to navigate their assets to handle high end spectrum of threat. They SAA and allies maybe one of the most richest in experiences on such tactics and manual deployment. Not even the turks can compared


----------



## NEKONEKO

$.$$$.$$$.$$$
The price that we need to pay to have a better position in 4d chess because of our military industrial capability is still lacking. Until we can be independent on alutsista we still need to balance the shit out of our policy and alutsista import.
US is more than willing to sell F16 or F18/F15 because its just F16/F18/F15, not only they will get money ID-US relationship will also get stronger and as bonus they can put a shackle on us. Stronger Indonesia also beneficial for them, US-ID have more common interest rather than conflict of interest.
The Russian hardware can loosen the shackle a bit.


Good decision to put F16 in Kupang, we can secure the area over there without making our neighbor there worried, because they already familiar with F16, and Its only for air to air and air to ground mission only and more importantly F16 combat radius without support won't treathen them lol.


You see, thats why not giving full tot is benefical for Damen, they still can get involved for potential future order of PKR.


For the hybrid conflict anything goes, AA gun / machine gun on truck, mlrs using dump truck, diy armored vehicle, air strike using commercial quadcopter dropping mortar, etc.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian soldiers bridge teacher shortage gap in Papua*
26th Feb 2020 15:28





Jayapura, Papua (ANTARA) - Several members of the Indonesia-Papua New Guinea (PNG) Border Security Task Force extended voluntary assistance to teachers at 12 elementary schools in Sota, Neukenjerai, Eligobel, and Ulilin sub-districts, Merauke District, Papua Province, since July 2019.

They teach reading, writing, and mathematics to students, Commander of the task force at the Army Strategic Reserves Command's (Kostrad's) MR 411/PDW Infantry Battalion Major Rizky Aditya noted in a press statement made available to ANTARA here on Wednesday.

As a live example, the army personnel have been teaching the students of the Sota Christian Elementary School, one of the schools at the Indonesia-PNG border area, Aditya remarked, adding that his men were keen to fill the gap of teacher shortage there.

Major Sergeant Catur Budi Satriyo, a member of the Kout Sota Command Post, is one of the soldiers, who regularly teaches reading, writing, and mathematics at this Christian Educational Foundation (YPK)-owned school.

Edowardus Burman Tenjap, a fourth-grade student at this YPK's elementary school, expressed happiness and pride on being taught reading, writing, and mathematics by the soldiers. "Thank you for teaching us," he stated.

Julianus Noya, speaking on behalf of all teachers, also thanked the Indonesian army personnel for their assistance to their pupils over the past six months.

"This voluntary teaching program is immensely valuable to our students," Noya remarked.

The Indonesian army personnel do not merely fill the gap of teacher shortage but they also provide transportation services to the students.

The Raiders Battalion 300/Brajawijaya Command, for instance, sends its trucks to drive local students to their schools though owing to the limited number of these vehicles, the students are not able to avail transport services daily.

"We help the students get to schools in time. The schools are located at quite a distance if they are to be reached on foot," Commander of the Raiders Battalion 300/Brajawijaya Command Lt Col Ary Sutrisno remarked.

If the trucks are not available, the local students are required walk to their schools for some 15 kilometers, he pointed out.

Bastian, one of the students regularly taking the TNI truck, admitted to the transport service regularly provided by the TNI being immensely helpful, as it enabled him and his peers to reach schools on time.

EDITED BY INE

Related news: Papua's human development index rose 1.30 percent in 2019: BPS

Related news: Respect native Papuans' cultural norms, traditions: military officer

Translated by: Evarukdijati, Rahmad Nasution
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

https://en.antaranews.com/news/142218/indonesian-soldiers-bridge-teacher-shortage-gap-in-papua

Those lefty journos will not cover this kind of "propaganda "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Gaman said:


> Yup. Correct. Embargoes are one thing in main consideration. As a useful choice from the opposite side. So let's play on the same field with both of them in the rivalry.





V3NOM12 said:


> All of this maybe came from thingking that "do not put all your egg in one basket" so we diversify our source of alutsista.
> But instead of continuing Su-27/30 we choose to get Su-35 that has no commonality with Su-27/30 (or maybe litle). Or can we just exchanged our Su-27/30 to become all Su-35? Just like Russia offer to Malaysia? Need more money of course



Best compromise is for us to obtain Rafales, Typhoon's, or Gripens. Literally anything that can at the very least Datalink to our existing infrastructure. The fact that the chiefs of staff of the armed forces has till not realize the value of Datalink/Battlefield Management/Networking in a 21st century battlescape is the prime sore in my line of work. Imagine trying to pitch something that goat herders in Afghanistan or rebels in Syria have been doing in a rudimentary sense and being brushed off because "sudah lah saya lebih berpengalaman, sya lebih tua jadi saya lebih tahu!".

I also wouldn't have minded us getting the Su-30SM over the Su-35. They would at least not have to require too many new parts and a completely new infrastructure to support.

The fact that the administration is dead set on getting the Su-35's even if it goes against local defense procurement ideologies, Air Force compatibility, foreign policy rationality (in regards to the Trump administration), and favors individuals and companies historically close to the administration leaves me to conclude this is going to be a corruption scandal waiting to explode in the next couple of years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

gondes said:


> View attachment 609602



Looks like a weekend warrior program from developed countries like UK, US and Australia

This is indeed much more bloody efficient compared to bela negara program of Ryamizard and can boost our second ranks soldier units in number when needed immediately compared to selected them from zero and training them from start


----------



## Chestnut

gondes said:


> View attachment 609602


A step in the right direction honestly. We should look intro decreasing the amount of active soldiers and increasing the amount of reservists. This would honestly free up much needed funding for more defense projects such as reinvesting them back into training facilities, military scholarship programs, etc.


----------



## toke115

Indonesia Naval Special Forces (KOPASKA)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ruhnama

https://www.genpi.co/internasional/...vakuasi-188-wni-dari-kapal-world-dream?page=2

OMSP from TNI i think, tni must streghten NRBC warfare aspect beacuse it is very usefull with recently corona outbreak and batan indah incident


----------



## Nike

From original sources , long range air force one?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> They SAA and allies maybe one of the most richest in experiences on such tactics and manual deployment. Not even the turks can compared


No they don't to be honest they are one of the worst players in SCW, they even just lost saraqeb to an enemy with no air cover.


----------



## Jatosint

striver44 said:


> No they don't to be honest they are one of the worst players in SCW, they even just lost saraqeb to an enemy with no air cover.



No, rebel/jihadist has some air cover (MANPADS) and they were supplied by TSK which also has been shelling SAA position to help rebel/jihadist counterattack

Yes, rebel/jihadist managed to recapture Saraqib but remember that in the last couple weeks SAA managed to conduct an impressive operation (with russian help OC) which they managed to fully liberate Aleppo + M5 highway


Also, some people see Saraqib as a tactical retreat since SAA is still making noticeable progress in southern Idlib


----------



## striver44

Jatosint said:


> No, rebel/jihadist has some air cover (MANPADS) and they were supplied by TSK which also has been shelling SAA position to help rebel/jihadist counterattack
> 
> Yes, rebel/jihadist managed to recapture Saraqib but remember that in the last couple weeks SAA managed to conduct an impressive operation (with russian help OC) which they managed to fully liberate Aleppo + M5 highway
> 
> 
> Also, some people see Saraqib as a tactical retreat since SAA is still making noticeable progress in southern Idlib


Nope,Manpads are not air cover, no one can deny the incompetence of the syrian army even after 9 years of war . Check calibre obscura, jakub janukovsky and mathieu morant twitter page and see how many munitions, tanks and IFV's are left behind for some "tactical retreat"(lol). they can't pass through the kabani mountains even after massive air and artillery bombardment.



Jatosint said:


> No, rebel/jihadist has some air cover (MANPADS)


You really need to differentiate between air cover and air umbrella.

Air cover=protection *from aircraft *for land-based or naval operations in war situations.(oxford)


----------



## toke115

Indonesian Police CRT (Crisis Response Team) 












Taifib

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Jatosint said:


> No, rebel/jihadist has some air cover (MANPADS) and they were supplied by TSK which also has been shelling SAA position to help rebel/jihadist counterattack
> 
> Yes, rebel/jihadist managed to recapture Saraqib but remember that in the last couple weeks SAA managed to conduct an impressive operation (with russian help OC) which they managed to fully liberate Aleppo + M5 highway
> 
> 
> Also, some people see Saraqib as a tactical retreat since SAA is still making noticeable progress in southern Idlib


Its not really impressive, the losses they suffered is still disproportionate for the amount of support and force multipliers they have.



striver44 said:


> No they don't to be honest they are one of the worst players in SCW, they even just lost saraqeb to an enemy with no air cover.


Ditto what Striver said, the SAA is still pretty garbage and stubbornly refuses to learn from their mistakes.


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jatosint

striver44 said:


> Nope,Manpads are not air cover, no one can deny the incompetence of the syrian army even after 9 years of war . Check calibre obscura, jakub janukovsky and mathieu morant twitter page and see how many munitions, tanks and IFV's are left behind for some "tactical retreat"(lol). they can't pass through the kabani mountains even after massive air and artillery bombardment.
> 
> 
> You really need to differentiate between air cover and air umbrella.
> 
> Air cover=protection *from aircraft *for land-based or naval operations in war situations.(oxford)



My bad, i got mixed up in 'cover' and 'umbrella' 



Chestnut said:


> Its not really impressive, the losses they suffered is still disproportionate for the amount of support and force multipliers they have.
> 
> 
> Ditto what Striver said, the SAA is still pretty garbage and stubbornly refuses to learn from their mistakes.



For SAA effectiveness, I think we agree to disagree, we have different opinions about them

Anyways, I will stop discussing SCW for now since it's Indonesian Thread


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Medium tank chasis?


----------



## mandala

Nike said:


> Medium tank chasis?


Badak IFV.


----------



## Jatosint

Nike said:


> Medium tank chasis?


Nope, I think it is Badak

Look at the configuration: engine compartment on the front left side and driver compartment on the right

Harimau engine compartment is in the back and driver compartment is in the middle





I would prefer Pandur FSV with its 105mm canon tho for its commonality with Harimau

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Not Harimau MT for sure.


----------



## Nike

Jatosint said:


> Nope, I think it is Badak
> 
> Look at the configuration: engine compartment on the front left side and driver compartment on the right
> 
> Harimau engine compartment is in the back and driver compartment is in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer Pandur FSV with its 105mm canon tho for its commonality with Harimau



Well we got tonnes of vehicles with 90 mm cockerill


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Medium tank chasis?


Badak chassis


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Medium tank chasis?


I was hoping the badak frontal chassis would use this one design from diorama , much more aesthetic.

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233175635696091137

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233175647448469504
Philippine Defense delegation looking at the Harimau Tank during a demo at PT Pindad.






https://m.detik.com/finance/industri/d-4918554/filipina-kepincut-tank-harimau-made-in-bandung

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aghost132483

Raduga said:


> I was hoping the badak frontal chassis would use this one design from diorama , much more aesthetic.
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Pindad capability to produce product meet the drawing is bad, I remember badak drawing years ago was handsome just like the diorama, but the actual product look like frog


----------



## Nike

Aghost132483 said:


> Pindad capability to produce product meet the drawing is bad, I remember badak drawing years ago was handsome just like the diorama, but the actual product look like frog



What else you can hope from company who just owned basic welding technique at the time, cooperation with FNSS expanding their view about welding and production lines


----------



## V3NOM12

So Philipine just signed MoU for logistic and cooperation in some area, no Harimau mentioned at all. It seems Philippine only "tertarik" but still not decide to get some of it. 
I think for now Philipine need more Anoa or Komodo for their infantry than Harimau to replace their old APC. Maybe for next batch they can get Harimau MMWT.


----------



## Kansel

*Pindad Demostrasikan Tank dan Kendaraan Tempur Lainnya kepada Delegasi Filipina*

28 Februari 2020




Delegasi Filipina melihat langsung kendaraan tempur buatan PT Pindad mulai dari Tank Harimau, Anoa 6x6 Mortar, Komodo 4x4 Missile Launcher, Mine Resistance APC Sanca 4x4, dan Water Canon (all photos : Detik, Antara)

*Pindad Pamerkan Tank Harimau ke Kementerian Pertahanan Filipina*

TEMPO.CO, Delegasi -Delegasi Kementerian Pertahanan Filipina mengunjungi PT Pindad untuk melihat langsung sejumlah alutsista produksi Indonesia. “Hari ini kita memperlihatkan Medium Tank Harimau dan berbagai produk pertahanan dan keamanan buatan Pindad lainnya yang telah digunakan TNI,” kata Direktur Utama PT Pindad (Persero), Abraham Mose, dikutip dari keterangan tertulisnya, Jumat, 28 Februari 2020.





Kunjungan delegasi Filipina ke kompleks Pindad tersebut dilakukan Jumat, 28 Februari 2020, setelah sehari sebelumnya ditandatangani Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) antara Kementerian Pertahanan Filipina dan Indonesia. MOU tersebut ditandatangani Direktur Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan, Kementerian Pertahanan RI, Bondan Tiara Sofyan dengan Undersecretary for Finance and Material, Department of National Defense of Philippines, Raymundo Dv Elefante, di Kantor Kementerian Pertahanan di Jakarta, Kamis, 27 Februari 2020.





Dari keterangan tertulis yang dilansir Kementerian Pertahanan, MOU tersebut untuk memperkuat kerja sama industri pertahanan Indonesia dan Filipina. Khususnya pengadaan alutsista dan produk industri pertahanan lainnya. Lingkup kerja-sama meliputi supply, service, maintenance, transportation and facilities, serta research and development. Lewat kerjasama tersebut, PT Pindad akan menjadi salah satu pemasok alutsista Filipina dengan mekanisme kerja-sama antar negara atau G to G.





Abraham mengatakan, Pindad akan mengikuti seluruh regulasi Filipina dengan kerja-sama tersebut. “Dalam implementasinya kita mengacu kepada regulasi industri pertahanan, kemudian melakukan cross- border. Apabila kita melakukan bisnis perdagangan dengan negara lain kita juga meng-adopt bagaimana regulasi mereka sehingga kerja-sama ini bisa value-creating-profit untuk masing-masing perusahaan,” kata dia.





Abraham mengatakan, Pindad akan mengikuti seluruh proses kerja sama tersebut dengan prinsip tata kelola perusahaan yang baik. “Tahun ini Pindad juga mulai mengimplementasikan ISO 37001 manajemen anti suap di seluruh lingkungan kerja,” kata dia.





Undersecretary for Finance and Materiel, Department of National Defense Philipina, Raymundo Dv Elefante memimpin delegasi Filipina yang berkunjung ke kompleks PT Pindad, Bandung, ditemani Direktur Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan, Kementerian Pertahanan RI, Bondan Tiara Sofyan. Rombongan diterima Direktur Utama Pindad Abraham Mose, bersama direksi sejumlah industri pertahanan Indonesia lainnya, diantaranya PT Dirgantara Indonesia, PT LEN, PT PAL, serta PT NTP. Masing-masing juga menampilkan produk unggulannya pada delegasi Filipina.

(Tempo)



V3NOM12 said:


> So Philipine just signed MoU for logistic and cooperation in some area, no Harimau mentioned at all. It seems Philippine only "tertarik" but still not decide to get some of it.
> I think for now Philipine need more Anoa or Komodo for their infantry than Harimau to replace their old APC. Maybe for next batch they can get Harimau MMWT.









> Rombongan Delegasi Filipina, Undersecretary for Finance and Materiel, Department of National Defense Philipina, Mr. Raymundo Dv Elefante berkunjung ke PT Pindad (Persero) untuk membeli alutsista buatan anak negeri, salah satunya, Medium Tank.
> https://m.detik.com/finance/industri/d-4918554/filipina-kepincut-tank-harimau-made-in-bandung


plus there's ongoing light tank tender for Phillipines Army


----------



## V3NOM12

Kansel said:


> *Pindad Demostrasikan Tank dan Kendaraan Tempur Lainnya kepada Delegasi Filipina*
> 
> 28 Februari 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delegasi Filipina melihat langsung kendaraan tempur buatan PT Pindad mulai dari Tank Harimau, Anoa 6x6 Mortar, Komodo 4x4 Missile Launcher, Mine Resistance APC Sanca 4x4, dan Water Canon (all photos : Detik, Antara)
> 
> *Pindad Pamerkan Tank Harimau ke Kementerian Pertahanan Filipina*
> View attachment 609845
> 
> 
> plus there's ongoing light tank tender for Phillipines Army


Even from the link you provided did not mention that Philipine are buying our Harimau instead mentioned "pindad menawarkan" artinya philipine still in "tertarik" mode
Im pretty sure that if Philipine did buy our Harimau it will be a big news and big bold capital letter everywhere but its still "tertarik" and "menawarkan" at least for now, i dont know later


----------



## Kansel

V3NOM12 said:


> Even from the link you provided did not mention that Philipine are buying our Harimau instead mentioned "pindad menawarkan" artinya philipine still in "tertarik" mode
> Im pretty sure that if Philipine did buy our Harimau it will be a big news and big bold capital letter everywhere but its still "tertarik" and "menawarkan" at least for now, i dont know later


https://www.phdefenseresource.com/2019/11/light-tank-acquisition-project-of.html?m=1


----------



## mandala

V3NOM12 said:


> Even from the link you provided did not mention that Philipine are buying our Harimau instead mentioned "pindad menawarkan" artinya philipine still in "tertarik" mode
> Im pretty sure that if Philipine did buy our Harimau it will be a big news and big bold capital letter everywhere but its still "tertarik" and "menawarkan" at least for now, i dont know later


The Philippine Army named the Harimau Tank as MT APO.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206917224503529475


----------



## V3NOM12

Kansel said:


> https://www.phdefenseresource.com/2019/11/light-tank-acquisition-project-of.html?m=1





mandala said:


> The Philippine Army named the Harimau Tank as MT APO.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206917224503529475


As i mention earlier still no agreement to buy our Harimau. I do acknowledge that there is a project for Philipine to buy tank and one of the candidate is our Harimau but till now still no MoU to buy. They are still "tertarik". Thats my point.
Because what was boosted from the media that Philipine will come to Indonesia and buy our Harimau but till now nothing inked yet. Maybe later. I do hope we can sell our Harimau to them it will be a big and good marketing for Harimau to other country


----------



## mandala

V3NOM12 said:


> As i mention earlier still no agreement to buy our Harimau. I do acknowledge that there is a project for Philipine to buy tank and one of the candidate is our Harimau but till now still no MoU to buy. They are still "tertarik". Thats my point.
> Because what was boosted from the media that Philipine will come to Indonesia and buy our Harimau but till now nothing inked yet. Maybe later. I do hope we can sell our Harimau to them it will be a big and good marketing for Harimau to other country


Afaik the Philippine delegation came to Indonesia to sign a MOU on defense logistic. The Philippine Light Tank Project is a tender so don't expect a contract without an announcement who is the winner. But looking at recent events regarding Indonesia Philippine MOU on Defense Industry Cooperation and the start of Harimau Tank mass production it seems the Harimau Tank is one step ahead of its competitors.


----------



## Kansel

https://www.pindad.com/pindad-resmikan-lini-baru-fasilitas-produksi-sistem-senjata


----------



## Kansel

Spice things up

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232630693370507264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232424234179231746

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

mandala said:


> Afaik the Philippine delegation came to Indonesia to sign a MOU on defense logistic. The Philippine Light Tank Project is a tender so don't expect a contract without an announcement who is the winner. But looking at recent events regarding Indonesia Philippine MOU on Defense Industry Cooperation and the start of Harimau Tank mass production it seems the Harimau Tank is one step ahead of its competitors.



The one that can beat our medium tank is VT-5 tank from China and look like other tender in Bangladesh will be won by Chinese since they are much cheaper with relatively similar capabilities. Philippine IMO will not buy Chinese tank since that country is considered Philippine threat by their Armed Force so Pindad have the advantage point on Philippine tender. Biggest competitor is South Korean tank. If the price is not too much different, Indonesia may become the winner due to factors like closer geographical distance.


----------



## mandala

Kansel said:


> Spice things up
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232630693370507264
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232424234179231746




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232691515228663808


----------



## Nike

*Panglima TNI kunjungi Divisi Infanteri II Kostrad*
Sabtu, 29 Februari 2020 18:48 WIB





Jakarta (ANTARA) - Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto didampingi Ketua Umum Dharma Pertiwi Ny. Nanny Hadi Tjahjanto melaksanakan kunjungan kerja ke Divisi Infanteri II Kostrad di Singosari Malang, Jawa Timur, Sabtu.

Tiba di Bandara Abdul Rachman Saleh, Malang Panglima TNI disambut langsung oleh Panglima Divisi 2 Kostrad Mayjen TNI Tri Yuniarto.

Saat memasuki Mako Divisi Infanteri II Kostrad, Panglima TNI disambut dengan tarian selamat datang dari ibu-ibu persit juga atraksi drumband, pencak silat dan Yel-yel semangat dari Prajurit Divisi Infanteri II Kostrad.

Baca juga: Pasukan Katak dan Polair sterilkan Ring 2 lokasi observasi 188 WNI

Dalam kunjungan kali ini Panglima TNI melaksanakan peninjauan ke Gedung _Wind Tunnel Sky Diving Centre_ dan peninjauan Fasilitas latihan Gedung_ Wind Tunnel Sky Diving Centre_ Divif 2 Kostrad.

"Saya berharap agar fasilitas yang telah diberikan (Wind Tunnel Sky Diving Centre) bagi Prajurit Divif II Kostrad dapat dipergunakan sebagaimana mestinya, guna menunjang dan selalu meningkatkan Profesionalisme Prajurit Divisi Infanteri-II Kostrad," kata Panglima TNI dalam keterangan tertulisnya.

Menurut dia, setiap anak yang dilahirkan adalah emas, sehingga menjadi semua prajurit bagaimana mendidik dan menjaga agar anak tersebut menjadi emas yang berkilau.

Baca juga: Seluruh protokol kesehatan WHO diminta Panglima TNI untuk diikuti

Tampak hadir dalam kunjungan kali ini Pangkogabwilhan III Mayjen TNI Ganip Warsito, Asops Panglima TNI Mayjen TNI Tiopan Aritonang, Aslog Panglima TNI Marsda TNI Kukuh Sudibyanto, Aslog Kasau Marsda TNI Abdul Wahab beserta segenap Pejabat TNI lainnya.
Pewarta: Syaiful Hakim
Editor: Chandra Hamdani Noor
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020

https://m.antaranews.com/berita/1327278/panglima-tni-kunjungi-divisi-infanteri-ii-kostrad

Btw look like Jokowi is focusing much toward TNI infrastructure and facilities like training center, Hospital and other, border post, Air Force base and other

Cant blame him, logistick support and chain of command is very vital in archipelago country like us


----------



## 182



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

November last year.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193109473004417024

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*Kapal Tanker KRI BONTANG-907 Resmi Pekuat KOARMADA I*



Kapal Tanker KRI Bontang 907 (photo : TNI AL)

*KRI BONTANG-907 Karya Anak Bangsa Resmi Pekuat Unsur Satban KOARMADA I*

Panglima Komando Armada (Pangkoarmada) I Laksamana Muda TNI Muhammad Ali, S.E., M.M., menyambut kedatangan KRI Bontang-907 yang merupakan karya anak bangsa diproduksi PT. Batamec Shipyard, menjadi salah satu kapal tanker terbesar kedua produksi nasional, di Dermaga JITC II Tanjung Priok, Jakarta Utara, Jumat (28/2/2020).

Pangkoarmada I dalam sambutannya menyampaikan bahwa kehadiran KRI Bontang-907 yang merupakan kapal jenis Bantu Cair Minyak (BCM) secara resmi memperkuat jajaran Satuan Kapal Bantu (Satban) Koarmada I yang dikomandani oleh Letkol Laut (P) Jerry Henry Manuhutu, M.Tr.Hanla, sangat dibutuhkan oleh Koarmada I untuk menjadi perkuatan dalam melaksanakan tugas-tugas operasional karena kapal-kapal TNI Angkatan Laut yang sedang beroperasi dan tetap berada di laut tanpa harus kembali ke pangkalan untuk mengisi bahan bakar dan mengangkut kebutuhan lainnya.

Lebih lanjut disampaikan bahwa kita harus berbangga karena indrustri pertahanan dalam negeri kita telah mampu membangun alutsista yang kita butuhkan seperti KRI Bontang-907. Diharapkan dengan kemandirian indrustri pertahanan dalam negeri, TNI Angkatan Laut dapat memenuhi kebutuhan alutsista produksi dalam negeri dan mengurangi ketergantungan terhadap produksi asing.





Kapal Tanker KRI Bontang 907 yang diproduksi galangan kapal Batamec (photo : Navy Recognition)


“Ke depan tantangan tugas yang dihadapi Koarmada I semakin kompleks, dan besar kemungkinan kapal BCM akan dilibatkan secara aktif dalam tugas-tugas operasional dan latihan sesuai dengan visi pemimpin TNI Angkatan Laut yang akan menjadikan TNI AL berkomitmen global dan berkemampuan regional. Diharapkan kehadiran KRI Bontang di jajaran Koarmada I akan membantu mewujudkan visi tersebut, ujar Laksda Muhammad Ali.

KRI Bontang-907 memiliki spesifikasi panjang mencapai 125,5 meter, tinggi 30 meter dengan kapasitas minyak 5.500 mᵌ, kecepatan maksimal dapat mencapai 18 knots, dan sanggup berlayar selama 30 hari non stop dengan membawa 109 orang awak.

Hadir dalam kegiatan ini, Kepala Staf Koarmada I Laksma TNI Bambang Irwanto, M.Tr.(Han), Danguspurla Koarmada I Laksma TNI Didong Rio Duta, Komandan Lantamal III Brigjen (Mar) Hermanto, S.E., M.M., Pejabat Utama Koarmada I, serta ABK KRI Bontang-907.

https://koarmada1.tnial.mil.id/tabid/71/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/11128/Default.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> *Kapal Tanker KRI BONTANG-907 Resmi Pekuat KOARMADA I*
> 
> 
> 
> Kapal Tanker KRI Bontang 907 (photo : TNI AL)
> 
> *KRI BONTANG-907 Karya Anak Bangsa Resmi Pekuat Unsur Satban KOARMADA I*
> 
> Panglima Komando Armada (Pangkoarmada) I Laksamana Muda TNI Muhammad Ali, S.E., M.M., menyambut kedatangan KRI Bontang-907 yang merupakan karya anak bangsa diproduksi PT. Batamec Shipyard, menjadi salah satu kapal tanker terbesar kedua produksi nasional, di Dermaga JITC II Tanjung Priok, Jakarta Utara, Jumat (28/2/2020).
> 
> Pangkoarmada I dalam sambutannya menyampaikan bahwa kehadiran KRI Bontang-907 yang merupakan kapal jenis Bantu Cair Minyak (BCM) secara resmi memperkuat jajaran Satuan Kapal Bantu (Satban) Koarmada I yang dikomandani oleh Letkol Laut (P) Jerry Henry Manuhutu, M.Tr.Hanla, sangat dibutuhkan oleh Koarmada I untuk menjadi perkuatan dalam melaksanakan tugas-tugas operasional karena kapal-kapal TNI Angkatan Laut yang sedang beroperasi dan tetap berada di laut tanpa harus kembali ke pangkalan untuk mengisi bahan bakar dan mengangkut kebutuhan lainnya.
> 
> Lebih lanjut disampaikan bahwa kita harus berbangga karena indrustri pertahanan dalam negeri kita telah mampu membangun alutsista yang kita butuhkan seperti KRI Bontang-907. Diharapkan dengan kemandirian indrustri pertahanan dalam negeri, TNI Angkatan Laut dapat memenuhi kebutuhan alutsista produksi dalam negeri dan mengurangi ketergantungan terhadap produksi asing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kapal Tanker KRI Bontang 907 yang diproduksi galangan kapal Batamec (photo : Navy Recognition)
> 
> 
> “Ke depan tantangan tugas yang dihadapi Koarmada I semakin kompleks, dan besar kemungkinan kapal BCM akan dilibatkan secara aktif dalam tugas-tugas operasional dan latihan sesuai dengan visi pemimpin TNI Angkatan Laut yang akan menjadikan TNI AL berkomitmen global dan berkemampuan regional. Diharapkan kehadiran KRI Bontang di jajaran Koarmada I akan membantu mewujudkan visi tersebut, ujar Laksda Muhammad Ali.
> 
> KRI Bontang-907 memiliki spesifikasi panjang mencapai 125,5 meter, tinggi 30 meter dengan kapasitas minyak 5.500 mᵌ, kecepatan maksimal dapat mencapai 18 knots, dan sanggup berlayar selama 30 hari non stop dengan membawa 109 orang awak.
> 
> Hadir dalam kegiatan ini, Kepala Staf Koarmada I Laksma TNI Bambang Irwanto, M.Tr.(Han), Danguspurla Koarmada I Laksma TNI Didong Rio Duta, Komandan Lantamal III Brigjen (Mar) Hermanto, S.E., M.M., Pejabat Utama Koarmada I, serta ABK KRI Bontang-907.
> 
> https://koarmada1.tnial.mil.id/tabid/71/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/11128/Default.aspx



PT PINDAD should reverse engineering multi purpose caliber cannon like 25 mm or 30 mm cannon derivative for AA point defense or ground attack, the need is great in number and we can put them on platform like IFV or warship like this oiler or small patrolship or OPV.


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Looks like a new Pindad 4x4 All Terrain Vehicle.







        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

KRI tarakan 905






KRI sungai Gerong 906






KRI Bontang 907





KRI arun 903






KRI Sorong 911






Glad to see we are getting more RAS capability with the inclusion of Tarakan and Bontang hope more to joint soon, logistick support is very vital

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

mandala said:


> Looks like a new Pindad 4x4 All Terrain Vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


You'd think they'd just stick to a single common 4x4 design and adapt it to different scenarios instead of basically making a new, one-off, vehicle for every single scenario under the sun.


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> You'd think they'd just stick to a singe common 4x4 design and adapt it to different scenarios instead of basically making a new, one-off, vehicle for every single scenario under the sun.



Lol, look like South African manufacturer habit


----------



## Logam42

Nike said:


> Lol, look like South African manufacturer habit


I wish we actually did it like that. 1 chassis, multiple loadouts. Might make it harder ti design but would really make the chassis marketable and simplify maintenance somewhat.

Imagine using the medium tank chassis we have for APC, mortar carrier, IFV, mobile ambulance, and other configuration.


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> I wish we actually did it like that. 1 chassis, multiple loadouts. Might make it harder ti design but would really make the chassis marketable and simplify maintenance somewhat.
> 
> Imagine using the medium tank chassis we have for APC, mortar carrier, IFV, mobile ambulance, and other configuration.



For medium tank we are projected toward that way, well more like Anoa APC which had Apc, recovery, command vehicles, ambulance and finally fire support variant like Badak. High capacity 4X4 seems just ended in Komodo and their variants

The problem is for small 4X4 utility vehicles, seems TNI AD and other supplier still cant found fit for all candidate. They had taking samples from indonesian light strike vehicle, P2 Pakci, URO Vamtac, trying Humvee, and other.... seems no end.

Well Turangga is made for Air Force requirement not the Army though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Chestnut said:


> You'd think they'd just stick to a singe common 4x4 design and adapt it to different scenarios instead of basically making a new, one-off, vehicle for every single scenario under the sun.


Lol. Actually i was expecting this as i saw some All Terrain Vehicle 3D drawings in Windu Paramarta IG.


----------



## Raduga

after seeing the SAA army equipment and it's air defence getting ashamed and wrecked like hell in a recent battle , i think we shall do more TOT for turkish drone and munition knowledge/technology . 

even though i believe an assault like that , requires more than just a technologically advanced drone .


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> For medium tank we are projected toward that way, well more like Anoa APC which had Apc, recovery, command vehicles, ambulance and finally fire support variant like Badak. High capacity 4X4 seems just ended in Komodo and their variants
> 
> The problem is for small 4X4 utility vehicles, seems TNI AD and other supplier still cant found fit for all candidate. They had taking samples from indonesian light strike vehicle, P2 Pakci, URO Vamtac, trying Humvee, and other.... seems no end.
> 
> Well Turangga is made for Air Force requirement not the Army though


Its not that they can't find a fit, it's because small tactical vehicle programs are easier to corrupt than large scale ones (e.g. the general that got caught misappropriating funds for the Apache)



Raduga said:


> after seeing the SAA army equipment and it's air defence getting ashamed and wrecked like hell in a recent battle , i think we shall do more TOT for turkish drone and munition knowledge/technology .
> 
> even though i believe an assault like that , requires more than just a technologically advanced drone .


It's not that Russian equipment is terrible or Turkish equipment is unfathomably good, it's that the Syrians are just badly trained and led in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

SAA equipment is suck they dont have air defence in Frontline, all missile defence is protecting damascus, only shilka without radar and zsu 23 in frontline.


----------



## Chestnut

MacanJawa said:


> SAA equipment is suck they dont have air defence in Frontline, all missile defence is protecting damascus, only shilka without radar and zsu 23 in frontline.


They have Pantsir's deployed in Idlib. One was shrecked couple of days ago by a Turkish drone.


----------



## J.Brody

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 610177



The portion for Weaponry is not even 10% from our total Defence budget. Where the hell the rest goes to? Salary? Rubicons?


----------



## umigami

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Tonight at 8
Kompas TV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

akhirnya masuk juga
Take care, guys... 

http://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasiona...i-umumkan-dua-wni-positif-corona-di-indonesia


----------



## Nike

J.Brody said:


> The portion for Weaponry is not even 10% from our total Defence budget. Where the hell the rest goes to? Salary? Rubicons?



Building bases, infrastructure, training center, the ones like in Natuna cost a lot, especially when the material must be sourced from main islands


----------



## polanski

Indonesian Military Receives ScanEagle Drone and Bell Utility Helicopter from US: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...le-drone-and-bell-utility-helicopter-from-us/


----------



## Chestnut

polanski said:


> Indonesian Military Receives ScanEagle Drone and Bell Utility Helicopter from US: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...le-drone-and-bell-utility-helicopter-from-us/


11-14 Scan Eagles along with upgrades to the Navy Bell 214 fleet.


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> 11-14 Scan Eagles along with upgrades to the Navy Bell 214 fleet.


Do our KRI (thales majority system) compatible to launch and operate these scaneagle or they all just gonna be land based?


----------



## NEKONEKO

umigami said:


> Do our KRI (thales majority system) compatible to launch and operate these scaneagle or they all just gonna be land based?


Any ship can, even our parchim and KCR.
*Have enough space for launch and recovery system..

_Communication and data
ScanEagle’s air-to-ground communications systems deliver reliable and secure communications up to 55 nautical miles from a ground control station. Encrypted digital video and command and control datalinks offer increased security._
https://www.insitu.com/information-delivery/unmanned-systems/scaneagle/capabilities

“ScanEagle has a 900MHz UHF datalink and a 2.4GHz S-band *downlink* for video transmission.”
https://www.naval-technology.com/projects/scaneagle-uav/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234481047200358400

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> Do our KRI (thales majority system) compatible to launch and operate these scaneagle or they all just gonna be land based?


If it's NATO built it is datalink compatible.

The only thing that isn't compatible in our inventory are our Flankers, Hinds, and Hips.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Corvette by citra shipyard (KN Pulau Marore builder) , looks like the dutch transfer of technology are somewhat showing some result ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> Corvette by citra shipyard (KN Pulau Marore builder) , looks like the dutch transfer of technology are somewhat showing some result ??
> View attachment 610694



Thats more look like an enlarged KCR to me

A29 Super Tucano






New livery






Border forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Looking at most of Papua terrain, you know it will be impossible to locate an armed gangs who determined to hiding themselves on such places without Local help to guide our defense units


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

*Kapal pengawas baru KKP mulai dibangun di Batam*
Jumat, 28 Februari 2020 18:08 WIB





Kapal Pengawas Perikanan tipe C ini mulai dibangun hari ini dan diharapkan akan selesai dalam 300 hari ke depan
Jakarta (ANTARA) - Dua kapal pengawas baru Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan (KKP) yang akan memperkuat armada pengawasan guna mengatasi penangkapan ikan ilegal di sejumlah kawasan perairan nasional, mulai dibangun.

"Dua kapal pengawas perikanan mulai dibangun hari ini dan akan segera memperkuat armada pengawasan di wilayah barat, yaitu di Laut Natuna Utara dan Selat Malaka," kata Direktur Pemantauan dan Operasi Armada KKP, Pung Nugroho Saksono dalam siaran pers yang diterima di Jakarta, Jumat.

Baca juga: KKP akan tingkatkan kesejahteraan awak kapal pengawas perikanan

Pung Nugroho mengemukakan hal tersebut saat melaksanakan _keel laying_ (peletakan lunas) di Batam pada Jumat (28/02). _Keel laying_ ini menandai dimulainya pembangunan kapal pengawas tipe C yang dikenal lincah dalam bermanuver ini.

"Kapal Pengawas Perikanan tipe C ini mulai dibangun hari ini dan diharapkan akan selesai dalam 300 hari ke depan," ungkap Ipung.

Ipung menjelaskan pembangunan dua kapal baru ini menunjukkan komitmen kuat dari Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan dalam memberantas pencurian ikan dan melindungi nelayan Indonesia.

Baca juga: KKP beri penghargaan lima kapal pengawas perikanan berkinerja terbaik

"Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan selalu menyampaikan bahwa tidak ada kata kompromi untuk pelaku _illegal fishing_. Kedua kapal ini akan berada di garis terdepan untuk menjaga kedaulatan pengelolaan perikanan kita," ujarnya.

Kapal pengawas tipe C merupakan kapal pengawas yang memiliki _Length Over All_ (LOA) 32 meter. Kapal Pengawas ini memiliki keunggulan dalam hal kecepatan yang dapat mencapai 30 knot dan kegesitan dalam melakukan olah gerak atau manuver.

Oleh sebab itu, ujar dia, kapal pengawas tipe ini memiliki kemampuan intercept yang baik dan merupakan kapal pemburu yang banyak menjadi momok bagi para pelaku _illegal fishing_ di perairan Indonesia.

Meskipun memiliki spesifikasi dan keunggulan tersebut, kapal pengawas ini ternyata didesain dan dikerjakan sendiri 100 persen oleh industri dalam negeri.

Baca juga: Jepang resmi hibahkan kapal pengawas Hakurei Maru untuk Indonesia

Saat ini, pembangunan kapal ini dilakukan di galangan PT Palindo Marine Batam dan diharapkan selesai dalam waktu 10 bulan. Selanjutnya kedua kapal ini akan dioperasikan masing-masing di bawah Pangkalan PSDKP Batam dan Stasiun PSDKP Pontianak.

"Kapal ini didesain dan pekerjanya 100 persen putera-puteri terbaik bangsa Indonesia, ini karya anak-anak Indonesia," ucap Ipung.

Saat ini Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan telah memiliki total 34 unit Kapal Pengawas Perikanan terdiri dari empat Kapal Pengawas tipe A dengan panjang lebih dari 50 meter, dua unit Kapal Pengawas tipe B dengan panjang 40-50 meter, sepuluh unit Kapal Pengawas tipe C dengan panjang 30-40 meter, dan tiga belas unit tipe D dan lima unit tipe E.

Baca juga: KKP tambah dua unit kapal pengawas di Laut Natuna dan Selat Malaka


Pewarta: M Razi Rahman
Editor: Agus Salim
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020
https://m.antaranews.com/berita/1325494/kapal-pengawas-baru-kkp-mulai-dibangun-di-batam

Most of KKP new armada is being built during SBY era, and after hiatus for four years and overused only now KKP got more vessels after Japan grant and this newly built one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

KKB is growingg, our govt defensive mode only


----------



## Whizzack

MacanJawa said:


> KKB is growingg, our govt defensive mode only


Any indications that foreign hands might be also at play here...?


----------



## Var Dracon

Whizzack said:


> Any indications that foreign hands might be also at play here...?



Foreign hands helping the KKB is already known since their establishment. It is the thing that keep them alive and operating until the present. They give support, both materially and immaterially, to ensure those fighter not surrendering and assimilating to Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Thats more look like an enlarged KCR to me
> 
> A29 Super Tucano
> 
> View attachment 610721
> 
> 
> New livery
> 
> View attachment 610722
> 
> 
> Border forces
> 
> View attachment 610723
> View attachment 610724
> View attachment 610725
> View attachment 610726


Oof, their vests tho.

One pet peeve of mine is seeing soldiers having their plate carriers far too low to protect their vitals. Plate carriers are supposed to be adjusted up to your collar bone instead of dangling down to your waist.


----------



## MacanJawa

Whizzack said:


> Any indications that foreign hands might be also at play here...?


Australian dude who wear kkb pin when shakehand with jokowi, iam pretty sure he helps kkb somehow


----------



## Chestnut

MacanJawa said:


> Australian dude who wear kkb pin when shakehand with jokowi, iam pretty sure he helps kkb somehow


I wouldn't say the Australian government would support them, openly or clandestinely. Jokes aside, Australia's foreign policy towards us is the current status quo. The Aussie government isn't dumb, they know that if West Papua were to secede, it would signal other provinces to attempt to secede as well. The last thing Australia wants (and the US for that matter) is for Indonesia to balkanize into several warring states, because it would make their own security situation even more precarious. They want a strong, allied, and unified Indonesia to act as a buffer between them and the PRC.

If anything, I'd wager that PRC would be more likely to start stirring the pot. It would be easier for them to expand and solidify their presence in Southeast Asia if they were to only have to deal with a handful of small states instead of a unified nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gaman

Raduga said:


> View attachment 610927
> View attachment 610928
> View attachment 610929
> View attachment 610930
> 
> View attachment 610931
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



When saw this, my nation pride flying high somehow. Enough be in one's glory!


----------



## san.geuk

is there any information about semiconductor research and ToT for iron casting and diesel engine ?, somehow this is the basic core for advanced technology and our military vehicles and products depend on diesel engine

thanks before


----------



## Indos

san.geuk said:


> is there any information about semiconductor research and ToT for iron casting and diesel engine ?, somehow this is the basic core for advanced technology and our military vehicles and products depend on diesel engine
> 
> thanks before



LIPI doesnt have semiconductor research, but I dont know about BPPT, maybe you can search on their website. ITB has semi conductor division though, you can search PAU microelectronica.

In term of diesel engine, PT Boma Bisma Indra make cooperation with Doosan from South Korea to manufacture and sell marine diesel engine.










Semi conductor research have been urged by one of our great scientist since 1970 but our previous leader doesnt have such long term insight and vision.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samaun_Samadikun

*Vision*
In the 1970s, he proposed to Indonesian government and industries at the time to do research and development of microelectronic devices domestically. His proposal and dream never got realized until his death. During his life, he was never tired to dream that someday there would be chip fabrication industries built in Indonesia. He was also active in the planning of Bandung High Tech Valley (BHTV) which tries to replicate the success of California's Silicon Valley in Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

Glad to hear it, perhaps in the future we can technology from catepillar engine for our harimau, diesel for our heavy fritages, and aircraft engine for our ifx, 
And yes i feel we left behind in case of semiconductors fabrication, we only have some fabrication in Batam but i think we need more player in this sector


----------



## NEKONEKO




----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Chestnut

Turkey had just destroyed a Syrian Pantsir-S1 with an Anka-S drone assisted by a KORAL EWS platform. 









Video provided below by Crash Report:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234952336319143938
Seeing as we're currently introducing a nationwide Ground Control Intercept system along with planning an AWACS platform and Theater level systems (SAMP/T, Patriot, THAAD, etc.) later on, it would make sense for us to procure something similar to the KORAL and datalink them to our national AD network. Considering for the most part we currently have a solid industrial relationship with the Turkish defense industry and that the MoD is unlikely to procure the EA-18G Growler, having a datalinked, ground based, EW system would provide a MASSIVE force multiplier for national defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ardezzo

Chestnut said:


> Turkey had just destroyed a Syrian Pantsir-S1 with an Anka-S drone assisted by a KORAL EWS platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video provided below by Crash Report:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234952336319143938



actually, TSK already destroyed two Pantsir S1
I don't which UAV they used in the first but the second one was hit by Bayraktar TB2

did our UAV research cooperation with Turkey ended prematurely?


----------



## Raduga

ardezzo said:


> actually, TSK already destroyed two Pantsir S1
> I don't which UAV they used in the first but the second one was hit by Bayraktar TB2
> 
> did our UAV research cooperation with Turkey ended prematurely?


No , we're even asking transfer of technology for guided glide ammunition with tubitak


----------



## gondes

https://hot.grid.id/read/182010866/...o-dengan-taksiran-dana-mencapai-rp-13-triliun


----------



## Raduga

gondes said:


> https://hot.grid.id/read/182010866/...o-dengan-taksiran-dana-mencapai-rp-13-triliun


we're going to expect more tatra truck product, cobra 8x8 (pandur) and probably new line of assault rifle beside the one with FN FNC platform , could be CZ 805 Bren , and if i remember correctly the previous renbut TNI AD slide also show they need 8x8 155mm 52cal Artillery platform and showing TMG EVA 8X8 as example .

im craving this for our marine corps self propelled artillery .











even Matsimus said this was probably one of the most versatile self propelled howitzer , and already battleproven/hardened .


----------



## Indos

ardezzo said:


> actually, TSK already destroyed two Pantsir S1
> I don't which UAV they used in the first but the second one was hit by Bayraktar TB2
> 
> did our UAV research cooperation with Turkey ended prematurely?



Our cooperation with Turkey in UAV development is only with BPPT where BPPT helps the development of Anka UAV in term of the testing since 2008. Newer UAV design is also tested in BPPT. Not many know about this, not even mention by our media. The data taken during the test IMO is also valuable for our own MALE UAV development.

Here is news from BPPT website and the other is from Turkish media.


From BPPT website (Google Translate)

*2008-2018, A Decade of Cooperation between Indonesia and Turkey in Testing Wind Tunnels for the Development of Nir Awak Aircraft (UAVs, Unmanned Aerial Vehicles)*





Turkish Aerospace Vice President for Corporate Marketing and Communication, Tamer Özmen, and Executive Vice President for Unmanned Air Systems, Omer Yildiz, along with other management teams visited the Center for Aerodynamics, Aerolastics and Aeroacustics (BBTA3) BPPT, in the Science Research Center area Knowledge and Technology (PUSPIPTEK), South Tangerang, 11 October 2018.

The collaboration between BBTA3 (Center for Aerodynamic Technology, Aeroelastika and Aeroakustika) BPPT and Turkish Aerospace began in 2008 when the first campaign of wind tunnel testing was carried out at the ILST (Indonesian Low Speed Tunnel) for ANKA, a MALE (Medium Altitude Long) Endurance) belongs to Turkish Aerospace.

During the visit Ozmen said that Turkish Aerospace gave high appreciation for BPPT's contribution through BBTA3 in the development of its Unmanned Air System. Ozmen said that since 2008 BBTA3 and Turkish Aerospace have collaborated on five wind tunnel testing campaigns for unmanned aircraft.

The collaboration between BBTA3 (Center for Aerodynamic Technology, Aeroelastika and Aeroakustika) BPPT and Turkish Aerospace began in 2008 when the first campaign of wind tunnel testing was carried out at the ILST (Indonesian Low Speed Tunnel) for ANKA, a MALE (Medium Altitude Long) Endurance) belongs to Turkish Aerospace.






The first wind tunnel testing campaign was carried out on the full configuration ANKA model and the 2D wing model. This testing campaign is aimed at obtaining aerodynamic characteristics of the first variant. This testing campaign was carried out for eight months from March to November 2008. The data collected very much during this test plays a very important role both for developing software for the autopilot control system, as well as for verifying flight performance before the first flight.

The second testing campaign was held at ILST in April-May 2015 for other ANKA variants including the SATCOM variant. Tests for the scaled model in this campaign were carried out to obtain effects of wing deformation, communication equipment installations such as SAR and SATCOM radomes, EO / IR cameras, winglets and air inlets on ANKA aerodynamic characteristics.

A third wind tunnel testing campaign at ILST was conducted on the ANKA-NG (Next Generation) wing in full scale in June 2015. Aerodynamic hinge moment data for 2D wings were obtained for various trailing edge deflections. This data is very important in the development of deicing systems or anti-contamination on the surface of the wing during the operating cycle.

The fourth wind tunnel testing campaign was carried out for ANK-NG at ILST BBTA3 in the scaled model. In this test the effects of the new wing geometry on the forces and moments of aerodynamics were examined as many as 60 polar valid data.

"The four ANKA wind tunnel testing campaigns at ILST have made a major contribution to the development of the ANKA UAV System with superior flight performance and improved safety features," said Tamer Ozmen, Vice President of Turkish Aerospace for Corporate Marketing and Communication on his visit last October 11 to BBTA3 BPPT.

Ozmen said that currently ANKA is a MALE-class UAV with proven combat for Intelligence, Reconnaissance, Surveillance and Strike Systems both for domestic security and maritime surveillance operations. ANKA is now ready for the necessary military missions with various payload configurations.

At present Turkish Aerospace is continuing its collaboration with BBTA3 for the fifth time in wind tunnel testing of the new UAV System for High Payload Capacity.

The fifth testing campaign is aimed at obtaining the aerodynamic characteristics of their new aircraft model, YFYK, which is scaled in full configuration. This testing campaign will begin in September 2018 and it is planned to obtain 233 polar aerodynamic data including for various deflection of control fields and various configuration of payloads until the end of October 2018.


Ozmen added that Turkish Aerospace is very grateful for BPPT's contribution through BBTA3 in the successful development of the Turkish Aerospace UAV product line, he hopes this collaboration will continue for the foreseeable future.

On this occasion, the Head of the Center for Aerodynamic Technology, Aerospace and Aeroacustics (BBTA3), Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT), Fadilah Hasim acknowledged that cooperation with Turkish Aerospace in UAV aerodynamic testing was very beneficial. Fadilah said that in 2008 when BBTA3 BPPT (formerly LAGG) began cooperation in the development of ANKA UAVs with Turkish Aerospace, new unmanned aircraft technology began to develop.

"The ANKA wind tunnel testing campaign provides an opportunity to gain experience studying small UAV aircraft or aircraft with low Reynolds numbers," Fadilah said.

According to Fadilah, the aerodynamics database for low Reynolds numbers is still relatively limited compared to databases for high Reynolds numbers which are usually owned by large aircraft which are already widely available in books and various literature.

"But planes with small wings are very sensitive even though they are small disturbances, there is still not much database. We have the opportunity to study, "he added.

Fadilah explained that the aircraft model testing facility at BBTA3 BPPT namely ILST (Indonesian Low Speed Tunnel) is a wind tunnel with a test section measuring 4 m × 3 m, which was built by President B.J. Habibie uses technology from Germany and the Netherlands.

"Our wind tunnels are very precise with very low turbulence intensity below 0.1 percent, very thin boundary layers below 5 percent, and very uniform flow angles," Fadilah said.

"The ILST wind tunnel is a world-class wind tunnel, and we always try our best to maintain it well," he continued. (BBTA3 BPPT / Humas / HMP)

https://www.bppt.go.id/teknologi-ha...at-udara-nir-awak-uav-unmanned-aerial-vehicle

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Google translate

*TAI strengthens cooperation for UAV Testing with BPPT *

The collaboration began during the development of ANKA's unmanned aircraft vehicle (UAV) in 2008
İqbal Musyaffa | 12.10.2018

Turkish aerospace company, Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) paid a visit to the Technology Assessment and Application Agency (BPPT) in Serpong, South Tangerang on Thursday, to strengthen cooperation.

The visit marked the 10th year of cooperation between the companies and institutions of the two countries.

TAI Vice President Corporate Marketing and Communication Tamer Ozmen told Anadolu Agency that the cooperation between the two parties has been ongoing since 2008.

"The collaboration began when the ANKA unmanned aircraft vehicle (UAV) was developed," Tamer said.

At that time, TAI conducted a wind tunnel test for ANKA UAV at the Indonesian Low Speed Tunnel (ILST) owned by the Center for Aerodynamic Technology, Aerospace, and Aerospace (BBTA3) BPPT.

ANKA is a medium altitude long endurance (MALE) unmanned aircraft (UAV) developed by TAI. The test is to obtain data on the aerodynamic characteristics of the UAV.

Then, Tamer explained the second test conducted by TAI at BBTA3 for other ANKA variants including SATCOM variants from April to May 2015.

This test is to obtain data related to the effects of deformation (deformation) of wings, SAR and SATCOM, cameras, winglets, and air inlet in ANKA aerodynamic characteristics.

Subsequently, in April and June 2015 a full scale test was carried out for the wings of the latest generation ANKA. And the fourth test was carried out in October 2017 for all the latest generation ANKA configurations.

"The four wind tunnel tests at ILST have contributed greatly to the development of the ANKA UAV system with superior flight performance and enhanced safety features," Tamer acknowledged.

Tamer asserted that the MALE-class UAV ANKA has a system of intelligence, reconnaissance, surveillance, and attacks for combat that has been tested for internal security in Turkey.

"In addition, ANKA has also been tested for surveillance operations used by various end users in Turkey," Tamer added.

Tamer also said that currently ANKA was ready to serve military missions with various payload configurations needed by the air forces of various countries.

"ANKA has had a mature experience and has flown in Turkey and other countries for anti-terrorism activities as well as land and sea surveillance," said Tamer.

Currently, TAI is also collaborating with BBTA3 for the fifth time in testing the UAV system's payload capacity in ILST to obtain aerodynamic characteristic data for the latest unmanned aircraft being developed by TAI

"We greatly appreciate BPPT's contribution through BBTA3 for the success of the development of our UAV product lineup and this is crucial to maintaining a useful collaboration for years to come," said Tamer.

https://www.aa.com.tr/id/dunia/tai-perkuat-kerja-sama-pengujian-uav-dengan-bppt/1279558

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

NEWS
NATIONAL
*Indonesia to turn former Vietnamese refugee camp into hospital for COVID-19 patients*

Fadli
The Jakarta Post

Galang Island, Batam / Wed, March 4, 2020 / 07:50 pm



Medical workers stand ready to spray disinfectant on 69 Indonesian crew members and passengers of the Diamond Princess cruise ship as they alight in Yokohama, Japan. (Antara/Indonesian Embassy in Tokyo)


Following the confirmation of the first two COVID-19 cases in Indonesia, the government is making plans to transform a former camp for Vietnamese refugees on Galang Island, Batam, Riau Islands, into a hospital for COVID-19 patients. 

During a visit to assess the site, Indonesian Military (TNI) commander Air Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto said Galang Island was chosen as the location for a COVID-19 hospital as several of the site's buildings still remained after being used as a refugee camp from 1979 to 1996.

The site also has access to clean water and electricity, while the island is located 50 kilometers from Hang Nadim International Airport. 

Read also: 'Diamond Princess' evacuees to start separate quarantine on Sebaru island

Hadi explained the hospital would treat infected patients and also function as a quarantine center. A coronavirus quarantine center was previously set up in Natuna, Riau Islands.

“We shall see if this is the right time to turn the location into a special hospital to treat patients infected with novel coronavirus. Hopefully, this plan will be realized soon and the hospital can be put to use immediately, especially if there are infected patients near Galang Island,” Hadi said. 

The hospital, which is expected to be able to accommodate 1,000 patients, will be equipped with isolation rooms as well, which will take up 2 percent of the hospital’s total capacity. 

“We will prepare 50 isolation rooms as the World Health Organization's health protocol stipulates that 2 percent of the hospital's capacity must be isolation rooms,” Hadi said. 

Public Works and Housing Minister Basuki Hadimuljono said construction would be completed within a month. 

“We will not forget the locals' contribution here. The construction might not take long. The water source is already available, everything has been prepared according to the standards of the facilities in Natuna and Sebaru,” Basuki said, adding that he did not know what the total budget for the project would be.

Hadi and Basuki were also unable to say when construction would begin. 

Read also: Indonesia to test more people for COVID-19

Meanwhile, head of the Riau Islands Health Agency Tjeptjep Yudiana said the decision to set up the special hospital on Galang Island had not yet been made final.

“They have only come to assess the site. Galang is one option, but so far no decision has been made,” Tjeptjep said. 

The field coordinator for the visit, Said Adnan, said the military had inspected a former hospital building, a logistics building and several religious buildings. 

“We have been ordered to clean out the buildings and provide details on the condition of the buildings to the commander,” Adnan said. (dpk)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...rmed-into-hospital-for-covid-19-patients.html


----------



## Nike

One called F 35 is still as immature products and so on, and so on. But did you know, yesterday they had a rather great milestone, Lockmart just delivered the 500th aircraft toward their customer. 500 Fucking aircraft, even the decades ahead Typhoon only had 565 samples everbuilt, Rafale only had 201 samples, Jas Gripen only had around 306 samples and so on. This aircraft is already had rather large number base, continuity support from several supplier and almost three or four decades ahead of service life. 

*F-35 passes 500th delivery milestone*
*Gareth Jennings, London* - Jane's Defence Weekly
04 March 2020
Follow

RSS






The 500th Lightning II was a US Air Force F-35A destined for Burlington Air National Guard Base in Vermont. Source: Lockheed Martin
The 500th production-standard F-35 Lightning II Joint Strike Fighter (JSF) was delivered by Lockheed Martin and the Joint Program Office (JPO) on 3 March.

The milestone at the Fort Worth facility in Texas took place nine years after production standard deliveries first began in May 2011. Besides Fort Worth, aircraft have also been delivered from the Final Assembly and Check-Out (FACO) facilities in Italy and Japan.

With the 500th aircraft being a conventional take-off and landing (CTOL) F-35A for the US Air Force (USAF), 354 F-35A, 108 F-35B short take-off and vertical landing (STOVL), and 38 F-35C carrier variant (CV) JSFs have now been delivered to US and international customers.

As noted by Lockheed Martin, the delivery of the 500th aircraft coincided with achieving 250,000 flight hours across the international fleet.

The F-35 operates from 23 bases worldwide, and more than 985 pilots and more than 8,890 maintainers are trained. Nine nations use the F-35 from their home soil, eight services have declared initial operating capability, and five services (Israeli Air Force, UK Royal Air Force/Royal Navy, US Marine Corps [USMC], and US Air Force [USAF]) have employed F-35s in combat operations.

Lockheed Martin recently disclosed that it was pleased with the mission capability rates for the aircraft. The company noted that the USAF has reported 90% mission-capable rates for the F-35A during 'Red Flag' exercises, while the USMC has reported 75% for the F-35B during its real-world combat deployment to the Middle East and Afghanistan.

With the 500th delivery milestone passed, the focus is now on upgrading some of the aircraft's capabilities at the same time as beginning the process of bringing on board some of the international weapon systems that customers have contracted for.

https://www.janes.com/article/94680/f-35-passes-500th-delivery-milestone

rather than stubbornly insist on Su 35, i rather prefer to scrap all of our Flanker fleet legacy together, made progress on integration of our already established Link Y and Link 16 system, made deals and nego with US on F15X as our truck bomber fighter to replace the Flanker and taking the initiative to joint RAAF and Boeing loyal wingman program, taking the chance to joint F35 program and push development of kfx/ifx with solely using Link 16 system as our choice to simplyfy logistick and integration problem. As interim measure for the number gaps, try to nego for more second hand F16 and if needed F16 V. 

I would rather to have altogether four type of manned fighter aircraft in 2030-2050, F 16, F15, KFX/IFX, and F35. And supplemented them with loyal wingman units, and number of highly efficient attack drones.

Thus with capable AEW/C aircraft and ground surveillance battlefield like Sentinel or J Star, we will be more than capable to wreaking havoc scattered combat system like what the Turks do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> One called F 35 is still as immature products and so on, and so on. But did you know, yesterday they had a rather great milestone, Lockmart just delivered the 500th aircraft toward their customer. 500 Fucking aircraft, even the decades ahead Typhoon only had 565 samples everbuilt, Rafale only had 201 samples, Jas Gripen only had around 306 samples and so on. This aircraft is already had rather large number base, continuity support from several supplier and almost three or four decades ahead of service life.
> 
> *F-35 passes 500th delivery milestone*
> *Gareth Jennings, London* - Jane's Defence Weekly
> 04 March 2020
> Follow
> 
> RSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 500th Lightning II was a US Air Force F-35A destined for Burlington Air National Guard Base in Vermont. Source: Lockheed Martin
> The 500th production-standard F-35 Lightning II Joint Strike Fighter (JSF) was delivered by Lockheed Martin and the Joint Program Office (JPO) on 3 March.
> 
> The milestone at the Fort Worth facility in Texas took place nine years after production standard deliveries first began in May 2011. Besides Fort Worth, aircraft have also been delivered from the Final Assembly and Check-Out (FACO) facilities in Italy and Japan.
> 
> With the 500th aircraft being a conventional take-off and landing (CTOL) F-35A for the US Air Force (USAF), 354 F-35A, 108 F-35B short take-off and vertical landing (STOVL), and 38 F-35C carrier variant (CV) JSFs have now been delivered to US and international customers.
> 
> As noted by Lockheed Martin, the delivery of the 500th aircraft coincided with achieving 250,000 flight hours across the international fleet.
> 
> The F-35 operates from 23 bases worldwide, and more than 985 pilots and more than 8,890 maintainers are trained. Nine nations use the F-35 from their home soil, eight services have declared initial operating capability, and five services (Israeli Air Force, UK Royal Air Force/Royal Navy, US Marine Corps [USMC], and US Air Force [USAF]) have employed F-35s in combat operations.
> 
> Lockheed Martin recently disclosed that it was pleased with the mission capability rates for the aircraft. The company noted that the USAF has reported 90% mission-capable rates for the F-35A during 'Red Flag' exercises, while the USMC has reported 75% for the F-35B during its real-world combat deployment to the Middle East and Afghanistan.
> 
> With the 500th delivery milestone passed, the focus is now on upgrading some of the aircraft's capabilities at the same time as beginning the process of bringing on board some of the international weapon systems that customers have contracted for.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/94680/f-35-passes-500th-delivery-milestone
> 
> rather than stubbornly insist on Su 35, i rather prefer to scrap all of our Flanker fleet legacy together, made progress on integration of our already established Link Y and Link 16 system, made deals and nego with US on F15X as our truck bomber fighter to replace the Flanker and taking the initiative to joint RAAF and Boeing loyal wingman program, taking the chance to joint F35 program and push development of kfx/ifx with solely using Link 16 system as our choice to simplyfy logistick and integration problem. As interim measure for the number gaps, try to nego for more second hand F16 and if needed F16 V.
> 
> I would rather to have altogether four type of manned fighter aircraft in 2030-2050, F 16, F15, KFX/IFX, and F35. And supplemented them with loyal wingman units, and number of highly efficient attack drones.
> 
> Thus with capable AEW/C aircraft and ground surveillance battlefield like Sentinel or J Star, we will be more than capable to wreaking havoc scattered combat system like what the Turks do.


The SHornet is a better deal for us, as they're cheaper while also retaining a lot of the strike capabilities of the Eagle along with having interception capability and a higher ordnance load. And like the Eagle, they're also made by Boeing lol. The reason the SHornet isn't acquired by a lot more nations than it does currently is because the carrier capability turns-off most prospective customers. Apart from that they are a stupidly capable aircraft for their price.

Either way, Boeing and LM is the future!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Nah, f16 name will rise high again 
Buy more f16 it 


Indos said:


> Our cooperation with Turkey in UAV development is only with BPPT where BPPT helps the development of Anka UAV in term of the testing since 2008. Newer UAV design is also tested in BPPT. Not many know about this, not even mention by our media. The data taken during the test IMO is also valuable for our own MALE UAV development.
> 
> Here is news from BPPT website and the other is from Turkish media.
> 
> 
> From BPPT website (Google Translate)
> 
> *2008-2018, A Decade of Cooperation between Indonesia and Turkey in Testing Wind Tunnels for the Development of Nir Awak Aircraft (UAVs, Unmanned Aerial Vehicles)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish Aerospace Vice President for Corporate Marketing and Communication, Tamer Özmen, and Executive Vice President for Unmanned Air Systems, Omer Yildiz, along with other management teams visited the Center for Aerodynamics, Aerolastics and Aeroacustics (BBTA3) BPPT, in the Science Research Center area Knowledge and Technology (PUSPIPTEK), South Tangerang, 11 October 2018.
> 
> The collaboration between BBTA3 (Center for Aerodynamic Technology, Aeroelastika and Aeroakustika) BPPT and Turkish Aerospace began in 2008 when the first campaign of wind tunnel testing was carried out at the ILST (Indonesian Low Speed Tunnel) for ANKA, a MALE (Medium Altitude Long) Endurance) belongs to Turkish Aerospace.
> 
> During the visit Ozmen said that Turkish Aerospace gave high appreciation for BPPT's contribution through BBTA3 in the development of its Unmanned Air System. Ozmen said that since 2008 BBTA3 and Turkish Aerospace have collaborated on five wind tunnel testing campaigns for unmanned aircraft.
> 
> The collaboration between BBTA3 (Center for Aerodynamic Technology, Aeroelastika and Aeroakustika) BPPT and Turkish Aerospace began in 2008 when the first campaign of wind tunnel testing was carried out at the ILST (Indonesian Low Speed Tunnel) for ANKA, a MALE (Medium Altitude Long) Endurance) belongs to Turkish Aerospace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first wind tunnel testing campaign was carried out on the full configuration ANKA model and the 2D wing model. This testing campaign is aimed at obtaining aerodynamic characteristics of the first variant. This testing campaign was carried out for eight months from March to November 2008. The data collected very much during this test plays a very important role both for developing software for the autopilot control system, as well as for verifying flight performance before the first flight.
> 
> The second testing campaign was held at ILST in April-May 2015 for other ANKA variants including the SATCOM variant. Tests for the scaled model in this campaign were carried out to obtain effects of wing deformation, communication equipment installations such as SAR and SATCOM radomes, EO / IR cameras, winglets and air inlets on ANKA aerodynamic characteristics.
> 
> A third wind tunnel testing campaign at ILST was conducted on the ANKA-NG (Next Generation) wing in full scale in June 2015. Aerodynamic hinge moment data for 2D wings were obtained for various trailing edge deflections. This data is very important in the development of deicing systems or anti-contamination on the surface of the wing during the operating cycle.
> 
> The fourth wind tunnel testing campaign was carried out for ANK-NG at ILST BBTA3 in the scaled model. In this test the effects of the new wing geometry on the forces and moments of aerodynamics were examined as many as 60 polar valid data.
> 
> "The four ANKA wind tunnel testing campaigns at ILST have made a major contribution to the development of the ANKA UAV System with superior flight performance and improved safety features," said Tamer Ozmen, Vice President of Turkish Aerospace for Corporate Marketing and Communication on his visit last October 11 to BBTA3 BPPT.
> 
> Ozmen said that currently ANKA is a MALE-class UAV with proven combat for Intelligence, Reconnaissance, Surveillance and Strike Systems both for domestic security and maritime surveillance operations. ANKA is now ready for the necessary military missions with various payload configurations.
> 
> At present Turkish Aerospace is continuing its collaboration with BBTA3 for the fifth time in wind tunnel testing of the new UAV System for High Payload Capacity.
> 
> The fifth testing campaign is aimed at obtaining the aerodynamic characteristics of their new aircraft model, YFYK, which is scaled in full configuration. This testing campaign will begin in September 2018 and it is planned to obtain 233 polar aerodynamic data including for various deflection of control fields and various configuration of payloads until the end of October 2018.
> 
> 
> Ozmen added that Turkish Aerospace is very grateful for BPPT's contribution through BBTA3 in the successful development of the Turkish Aerospace UAV product line, he hopes this collaboration will continue for the foreseeable future.
> 
> On this occasion, the Head of the Center for Aerodynamic Technology, Aerospace and Aeroacustics (BBTA3), Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT), Fadilah Hasim acknowledged that cooperation with Turkish Aerospace in UAV aerodynamic testing was very beneficial. Fadilah said that in 2008 when BBTA3 BPPT (formerly LAGG) began cooperation in the development of ANKA UAVs with Turkish Aerospace, new unmanned aircraft technology began to develop.
> 
> "The ANKA wind tunnel testing campaign provides an opportunity to gain experience studying small UAV aircraft or aircraft with low Reynolds numbers," Fadilah said.
> 
> According to Fadilah, the aerodynamics database for low Reynolds numbers is still relatively limited compared to databases for high Reynolds numbers which are usually owned by large aircraft which are already widely available in books and various literature.
> 
> "But planes with small wings are very sensitive even though they are small disturbances, there is still not much database. We have the opportunity to study, "he added.
> 
> Fadilah explained that the aircraft model testing facility at BBTA3 BPPT namely ILST (Indonesian Low Speed Tunnel) is a wind tunnel with a test section measuring 4 m × 3 m, which was built by President B.J. Habibie uses technology from Germany and the Netherlands.
> 
> "Our wind tunnels are very precise with very low turbulence intensity below 0.1 percent, very thin boundary layers below 5 percent, and very uniform flow angles," Fadilah said.
> 
> "The ILST wind tunnel is a world-class wind tunnel, and we always try our best to maintain it well," he continued. (BBTA3 BPPT / Humas / HMP)
> 
> https://www.bppt.go.id/teknologi-ha...at-udara-nir-awak-uav-unmanned-aerial-vehicle
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Google translate
> 
> *TAI strengthens cooperation for UAV Testing with BPPT *
> 
> The collaboration began during the development of ANKA's unmanned aircraft vehicle (UAV) in 2008
> İqbal Musyaffa | 12.10.2018
> 
> Turkish aerospace company, Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) paid a visit to the Technology Assessment and Application Agency (BPPT) in Serpong, South Tangerang on Thursday, to strengthen cooperation.
> 
> The visit marked the 10th year of cooperation between the companies and institutions of the two countries.
> 
> TAI Vice President Corporate Marketing and Communication Tamer Ozmen told Anadolu Agency that the cooperation between the two parties has been ongoing since 2008.
> 
> "The collaboration began when the ANKA unmanned aircraft vehicle (UAV) was developed," Tamer said.
> 
> At that time, TAI conducted a wind tunnel test for ANKA UAV at the Indonesian Low Speed Tunnel (ILST) owned by the Center for Aerodynamic Technology, Aerospace, and Aerospace (BBTA3) BPPT.
> 
> ANKA is a medium altitude long endurance (MALE) unmanned aircraft (UAV) developed by TAI. The test is to obtain data on the aerodynamic characteristics of the UAV.
> 
> Then, Tamer explained the second test conducted by TAI at BBTA3 for other ANKA variants including SATCOM variants from April to May 2015.
> 
> This test is to obtain data related to the effects of deformation (deformation) of wings, SAR and SATCOM, cameras, winglets, and air inlet in ANKA aerodynamic characteristics.
> 
> Subsequently, in April and June 2015 a full scale test was carried out for the wings of the latest generation ANKA. And the fourth test was carried out in October 2017 for all the latest generation ANKA configurations.
> 
> "The four wind tunnel tests at ILST have contributed greatly to the development of the ANKA UAV system with superior flight performance and enhanced safety features," Tamer acknowledged.
> 
> Tamer asserted that the MALE-class UAV ANKA has a system of intelligence, reconnaissance, surveillance, and attacks for combat that has been tested for internal security in Turkey.
> 
> "In addition, ANKA has also been tested for surveillance operations used by various end users in Turkey," Tamer added.
> 
> Tamer also said that currently ANKA was ready to serve military missions with various payload configurations needed by the air forces of various countries.
> 
> "ANKA has had a mature experience and has flown in Turkey and other countries for anti-terrorism activities as well as land and sea surveillance," said Tamer.
> 
> Currently, TAI is also collaborating with BBTA3 for the fifth time in testing the UAV system's payload capacity in ILST to obtain aerodynamic characteristic data for the latest unmanned aircraft being developed by TAI
> 
> "We greatly appreciate BPPT's contribution through BBTA3 for the success of the development of our UAV product lineup and this is crucial to maintaining a useful collaboration for years to come," said Tamer.
> 
> https://www.aa.com.tr/id/dunia/tai-perkuat-kerja-sama-pengujian-uav-dengan-bppt/1279558


With our help in win tunnel now their drone operate sucsessfully

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Being-Art

Chestnut said:


> The SHornet is a better deal for us, as they're cheaper while also retaining a lot of the strike capabilities of the Eagle along with having interception capability and a higher ordnance load. And like the Eagle, they're also made by Boeing lol. The reason the SHornet isn't acquired by a lot more nations than it does currently is because the carrier capability turns-off most prospective customers. Apart from that they are a stupidly capable aircraft for their price.
> 
> Either way, Boeing and LM is the future!


Hmm you're right, The F-18 Super Hornet uses engine which is planned to also be used on our KFX/IFX. And the Advantage of the Super Hornet over Strike Eagle, it can land on the road and highway strips like Gripen (btw, the Swiss Air Force choose Hornet over Mirage 2000 because of that ability and better reaction time from its alert position).


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Raja dan misi bisnis Belanda akan kunjungi Indonesia 9-13 Maret*
https://www.antaranews.com/berita/1...is-belanda-akan-kunjungi-indonesia-9-13-maret

King and Queen of the Netherlands will visit Indonesia in March 9 - 13.


----------



## Indos

Kansel said:


> View attachment 611155
> View attachment 611156
> View attachment 611157



Hopefully the renegotiation is completed and we are still inside the program. Government should also keep their initial agreement to buy 48 IFX planes and manage their defense procurement carefully with long term plan so that it will have financial capability to buy those planes in the period of 2026-2030(expected mass production phase). So far based on our history after the year 2000, government always has difficulty to buy large quantity of new fighter jet planes.


----------



## 182

*Republic of Korea Armed Forces*
March 3 at 7:15 PM ·

Defense journalist Yu Young-won was granted exclusive interview with Hong Yoon-seong, the lead Hanwha Systems developer in charge of the AESA radar being developed for the KF-X project.
The following is the summary:
- Development is going smooth and on schedule. Mr. Hong says that they're currently at around "50%" progress.

- There was a lot of risk involved with indigenous radar development and so they worked with the Agency for Defense Development (ADD) and Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) to mitigate it

One way was to prove that they can attain level of technology required for complete development, and they did so by creating a prototype for the hardware (HW) aspect of the development. Once the hardware was confirmed to work, they would proceed with the rest of the system by each stage, which includes software (SW) development..

Hanwha Systems developed radar antenna and power supply, which were then integrated and tested with ELTA Systems signal processor. This was to test the feasibility of using indigenously developed HW for aircraft use.

By November 2019, 10 overseas and 6 domestic aerial testing sorties had been carried out. These tests proved that the HW works as intended and that development can continue to the next stage.

- While exact data is classified, KF-X AESA radar's Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) mode provides high-quality image up to an object smaller than 1 meter.

- KF-X AESA radar can detect and track hundreds of ground targets, and this capability can be applied to hunting down North Korea's transporter erector launchers (TEL).

(The radar has air-to-air, air-to-ground, and air-to-sea modes, which can be used simultaneously)

- Prototype KF-X AESA radar had around 1,088 Transmitter-Receiver Module (TRM). 
By 2023, the number is expected to increase by 20% to have around 1,200~1,300 modules. (F-22's radar has 2,000 and F-35's radar has 1,200)

- KF-X AESA radar is expected to perform better than AN/APG-83 being installed on KF-16V.

- Maximum detection range is said to be around 200 km (unknown against which-sized target)

- Flight testing done in Israel was said to be highly satisfactory


Current iteration of KF-X AESA Radar HW prototype






Size reduction of KF-X AESA Radar Transmitter-Receiver Module (TRM) throughout the years









KF-X AESA Radar development stages





KF-X AESA Radar HW authentication process

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> Hopefully the renegotiation is completed and we are still inside the program. Government should also keep their initial agreement to buy 48 IFX planes and manage their defense procurement carefully with long term plan so that it will have financial capability to buy those planes in the period of 2026-2030(expected mass production phase). So far based on our history after the year 2000, government always has difficulty to buy large quantity of new fighter jet planes.



I don't see why it can't be done... We don't need to buy all 48 at the same time.. Spread the purchase to multiple years and multiple batches, just like what we are doing now with Harimau Tanks... The initial production will most likely be low rate anyway... Also gradual purchase will allow the design to mature, so any shortcomings in the initial batches can rectified before we order the next batch... and if all goes well, don't need to stop at 48 too..


----------



## Kansel

Late post, still worth to see.
*Cara Cepat Perkuat Militer TNI, Indonesia Sambut Pembangunan Pabrik Senjata oleh CGS Ceko dengan Taksiran Dana Mencapai Rp 13 Triliun*
By None, Selasa, 4 Februari 2020 | 10:42 WIB

_




Main Battle Tank Leopard yang dipamerkan pada Indo Defense di Jakarta Internatonal Expo, Kemayoran, Jakarta, Selasa (6/11/2012).

GridHot.ID - Indonesia beberapa kali mendapat tawaran suplai alutsista yang mengiurkan.

Tawaran tersebut berasal dari Rusia, Prancis, hingga Amerika Serikat (AS).

Alutsista yang ditawarkan pun tak main-main.

Baca Juga: Dapati Kontrak Harga Alutsista Kemahalan, Jokowi Minta Prabowo Lakukan Hal Ini, DPR Pertanyakan Persetujuan

Misalnya saja Scorpene, F-16 viper, dan Sukhoi Su-35.

Tak hanya itu, Indonesia juga diiming-imingi Offset beraneka ragam yang bisa mempercepat kemandirian alutsista dalam negeri.

Sampai sekarang tercatat negara Korea Selatan (Korsel) yang jor-joran memberikan proses Transfer of Technology (ToT) bagi Indonesia di bidang pertahanan.

Namun ada satu negara Eropa yang malah berani memberikan terobosan agar perkuatan otot militer Indonesia sehingga dapat tancap gas secepat mungkin.

Mengutip Kompas.com dan Tribunnews, negara Ceko melalui perusahaan konglomerasi pertahanannya Czechoslovak Group AS (CSG Ceko) pada tahun 2018 lalu menandatangani Head of Agreement (HoA) dengan Czechoslovak Group Indonesia untuk pembangunan Private Defence Industry Park (PDIP) senilai USD 100 juta, di bidang industri pertahanan swasta di Indonesia.

Penandatanganan yang dilakukan pada 2018 lalu ini diteken oleh Norman Joesoef, CEO Czechoslovak Group Indonesia dengan Michal Strnad, CEO Czechoslovak Group AS di booth CSG di Pameran Indodefence 2018 PRJ Kemayoran, Jakarta.

"Kami selalu membuka peluang kemitraan dengan negara sahabat yang tulus dan terbuka dalam pelaksanaan alih produksi dan teknologi," ungkap Michal Strnad, CEO Czechoslovak Group AS.

"Kami sangat berharap financial pledge ini dapat meningkatkan kerja sama kemitraan dalam Level industri dan baik untuk kedua belah negara," sambungnya.

Gebrakan negara Ceko untuk mendukung regulasi pemerintah Indonesia terkait UU No.12 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan.

Rencananya pabrik senjata swasta ini nantinya akan dibangun di lahan seluas 22 hektar di Batujajar, Bandung, Jawa Barat.

Ternyata angka 100 juta dolar AS ini hanya investasi tahap pertama.








Total CSG Ceko akan mengguyur dana senilai 1 miliar Dolar AS (Rp 13 triliun) selama lima tahun.

CSG Ceko adalah perusahaan holding dari Eropa Tengah, asal Republik Ceko, meliputi Slovakia, Slovenia, Rumania, dan Hungary, dengan lebih dari 100 perusahaan dan 10.000 karyawan yang bergerak di bidang manufaktur kendaraan baja, senjata roket, misil, dan radar.

Diketahui pula CSG Ceko berminat untuk melaksanakan alih produksi dan teknologinya di Indonesia.

Sebab, Indonesia bakal dijadikan basis produksi mesin perang CSG Ceko untuk kawasan Asia Tenggara.

"Selain di Indonesia, CSG Ceko juga ingin memperluas basis industri pertahanannya di Asia Tenggara. Kami melihat pertumbuhan pemenuhan kebutuhan alat pertahanan di Asia Tenggara pada tingkat yang cukup tinggi setiap tahunnya," papar Norman.







"Kami rasa dengan basis industri yang kuat dan relatif stabil di Indonesia, CSG Ceko mantap melanjutkan ekspansi bisnis pertahanan mereka ke Malaysia, Filipina, Timor Leste, Myanmar, dan Kamboja," sabungnya.

Indonesia sendiri sudah membeli produk dari CSG Ceko yakni Pandur II 8X8 dan MLRS Vampire.

Dengan dibuatnya segala macam produk CSG Ceko di Indonesia, maka akan menghemat anggaran pertahanan negeri ini sehingga perkuatan TNI dapat lebih cepat serta optimal. (Seto Aji/Sosok.ID)

https://hot.grid.id/amp/182010866/c...taksiran-dana-mencapai-rp-13-triliun?page=all
_


----------



## Raduga

182 said:


> *Republic of Korea Armed Forces*
> March 3 at 7:15 PM ·
> -Defense journalist Yu Young-won was granted exclusive interview with Hong Yoon-seong, the lead Hanwha Systems developer in charge of the AESA radar being developed for the KF-X project.
> 
> The following is the summary:
> 
> - Development is going smooth and on schedule. Mr. Hong says that they're currently at around "50%" progress.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> - There was a lot of risk involved with indigenous radar development and so they worked with the Agency for Defense Development (ADD) and Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) to mitigate it
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> One way was to prove that they can attain level of technology required for complete development, and they did so by creating a prototype for the hardware (HW) aspect of the development. Once the hardware was confirmed to work, they would proceed with the rest of the system by each stage, which includes software (SW) development..
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> Hanwha Systems developed radar antenna and power supply, which were then integrated and tested with ELTA Systems signal processor. This was to test the feasibility of using indigenously developed HW for aircraft use.
> 
> By November 2019, 10 overseas and 6 domestic aerial testing sorties had been carried out. These tests proved that the HW works as intended and that development can continue to the next stage.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> - While exact data is classified, KF-X AESA radar's Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) mode provides high-quality image up to an object smaller than 1 meter.
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> - KF-X AESA radar can detect and track hundreds of ground targets, and this capability can be applied to hunting down North Korea's transporter erector launchers (TEL).
> 
> (The radar has air-to-air, air-to-ground, and air-to-sea modes, which can be used simultaneously)
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> - Prototype KF-X AESA radar had around 1,088 Transmitter-Receiver Module (TRM). By 2023, the number is expected to increase by 20% to have around 1,200~1,300 modules. (F-22's radar has 2,000 and F-35's radar has 1,200)
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> - KF-X AESA radar is expected to perform better than AN/APG-83 being installed on KF-16V.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> - Maximum detection range is said to be around 200 km (unknown against which-sized target)
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> - Flight testing done in Israel was said to be highly satisfactory
> 
> Current iteration of KF-X AESA Radar HW prototype
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size reduction of KF-X AESA Radar Transmitter-Receiver Module (TRM) throughout the years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KF-X AESA Radar development stages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KF-X AESA Radar HW authentication process


LAPAN also recently inaugurated new Anaechoic Chamber Facility , i hope it could be put for a good use such as radar development .












a hangar sized anechoic chamber also used for testing stealth application on aircraft .








-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
are we still active in the project ??? not heard much more news about IF-X lately , i hope our mindef would go to korea soon enough to clear all the blunder .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Pindad Harimau Medium Tank.


























More pics: https://m.aksam.com.tr/foto-galeri/ekonomi/turk-kaplani-endonezyada-tanitildi/57803

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Raduga

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235498479885012993anyone know what rifle is this ?? the post said it was Sako TRG but i did not find the exact gun in their page ,it's looks like a heavily modified and customized AR and based on that fat suppressor and bulk magazine , this rifle probably used .300 Blackout munition .


----------



## 182

Raduga said:


> LAPAN also recently inaugurated new Anaechoic Chamber Facility , i hope it could be put for a good use such as radar development .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> are we still active in the project ??? not heard much more news about IF-X lately , i hope our mindef would go to korea soon enough to clear all the blunder .



wow this is really amaze me. i never thought we have it.
no news abt IFX bung, but i hope we're still keep up with the project.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> *Raja dan misi bisnis Belanda akan kunjungi Indonesia 9-13 Maret*
> https://www.antaranews.com/berita/1...is-belanda-akan-kunjungi-indonesia-9-13-maret
> 
> King and Queen of the Netherlands will visit Indonesia in March 9 - 13.




Well, this 








Looks like most of our frontline soldiers had got their new plate carrier vest and helmet


----------



## Nike

Tmoney solution been provided

*Panser Badak Kini Menggunakan Kaki-Kaki Timoney*

05 Maret 2020






Panser Badak 6x6 produksi Pindad (photo : Kemhan)

*Panser Badak Produksi Pindad Kini Bersaudara dengan Terrex dan Bushmaster*

BANGKAPOS.COM--PT. Pindad, Badan Usaha Milik Negara yang bergerak dalam bidang industri pertahanan, telah menandatangani kerjasama dengan Timoney Holdings Limited yang mayoritas sahamnya 27,68% dimiliki oleh Singapore Technologies Kinetics (ST Kinetics). Penanda-tanganan ini pada Pameran pertahanan bergengsi IDEX 2017 di Uni Emirat Arab.

Kerjasama keduanya dimaksudkan untuk penyediaan sistem driveline, transfer case pada sistem transmisi, dan sistem pengendalian dan pengemudian panser kanon Badak 6×6.

Seperti diketahui, Timoney merupakan spesialis pembuatan hull alias lambung dan sistem otomotif untuk kendaraan tempur dan kendaraan antiranjau.

Produknya sudah digunakan lebih dari 10 pabrikan kendaraan tempur seluruh dunia. Jejak gubahan Timoney dapat dilihat di belahan bumi Selatan pada MRAP Bushmaster dari Australia, Bronco ATTC dan AV81 Terrex dari Singapura.

Timoney meminjamkan keahliannya pada desain Badak 6×6 dimana mereka mendesain sistem transfer box khusus yang ditempatkan pada posisi sejajar dengan sumbu roda pertama sehingga tersedia banyak ruang untuk penempatan kubah CSE 90LP.

Hal ini memungkinkan desain Badak 6×6 dijaga tetap kompak, membuat panser kebanggaan Indonesia memiliki dimensi lebih kecil dan stealthy dibanding pesaingnya, yang tentu merupakan satu faktor plus di lapangan.





Timoney driveline pada kendaraan 8x8 (photo : Shephard)

Dengan menggunakan solusi dari Timoney, panser kanon Badak jadi bersaudara dengan AV81 Terrex dan Bushmaster.

Panser Badak 6×6 merupakan panser kanon yang didapuk untuk menjalankan fungsi intai dan pengamanan.

Dapur pacunya ditenagai mesin Diesel inline 6 silinder yang dilengkapi turbocharger, mampu menyemburkan daya sampai 320hp.

Dengan bobot hanya kisaran 11 ton, power to weight ratio mencapai 29hp/ ton. Tidak heran Badak bisa dipacu sangat kencang sampai 90km/ jam di jalanan aspal mulus.

Sekali isi penuh tangki solar, Badak bisa dihela sampai 600 km, cukup irit dan ekonomis tanpa harus tergantung truk pengisi bahan bakar.

Ini pula yang menjadi faktor plus menggelar panser kanon, mengingat alokasi anggaran BBM untuk TNI cukup terbatas.





Timoney wheel system (photo : Tim Fish)

Untuk escape dan undur diri dari pertempuran, Pindad sudah membekali keenam roda 1400-R20 dengan fitur run flat.

Jadi saat tertembak pun sang Badak masih dapat diajak berjalan sampai 80 km, cukup untuk keluar dari zona pertempuran.

Di tengah kendaraan terpasang kubah CSE90LP yang bermodal utama kanon 90mm bertekanan rendah Cockerill MkIII. Kanon 90mm L36 Low Pressure Cockerill MkIII memiliki varian amunisi cukup banyak.

Mulai dari HE, HEAT, dan bahkan APFSDS (Armor Piercing, Fin Stabilised, Discarding Sabot) dengan rating penetrasi 100mm RHA pada kemiringan 60o pada jarak 1.000m. Ini cukup untuk menghancurkan sasaran berupa perkubuan.

Konfigurasi awaknya (dari atas) komandan duduk di sebelah kiri, dan juru tembak duduk di sebelah kanan.

Komandan memiliki lima periskop prismatik dan satu periskop besar hadap depan, sementara juru tembak memiliki empat periskop dan satu periskop bidik besar yang bisa dilengkapi dengan beragam sistem mulai dari kamera pandang malam, kamera termal, sampai dengan kamera infra merah, tergantung opsi yang dipilih oleh pembeli.

Tersedia satu display LCD untuk komandan, yang memiliki kanal ke kamera termal sistem pembidik yang dioperasikan juru tembak, sehingga koordinasi komandan dan juru tembak dapat berjalan optimal.

(TribunNews)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Tmoney solution been provided
> 
> *Panser Badak Kini Menggunakan Kaki-Kaki Timoney*
> 
> 05 Maret 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panser Badak 6x6 produksi Pindad (photo : Kemhan)
> 
> *Panser Badak Produksi Pindad Kini Bersaudara dengan Terrex dan Bushmaster*
> 
> BANGKAPOS.COM--PT. Pindad, Badan Usaha Milik Negara yang bergerak dalam bidang industri pertahanan, telah menandatangani kerjasama dengan Timoney Holdings Limited yang mayoritas sahamnya 27,68% dimiliki oleh Singapore Technologies Kinetics (ST Kinetics). Penanda-tanganan ini pada Pameran pertahanan bergengsi IDEX 2017 di Uni Emirat Arab.
> 
> Kerjasama keduanya dimaksudkan untuk penyediaan sistem driveline, transfer case pada sistem transmisi, dan sistem pengendalian dan pengemudian panser kanon Badak 6×6.
> 
> Seperti diketahui, Timoney merupakan spesialis pembuatan hull alias lambung dan sistem otomotif untuk kendaraan tempur dan kendaraan antiranjau.
> 
> Produknya sudah digunakan lebih dari 10 pabrikan kendaraan tempur seluruh dunia. Jejak gubahan Timoney dapat dilihat di belahan bumi Selatan pada MRAP Bushmaster dari Australia, Bronco ATTC dan AV81 Terrex dari Singapura.
> 
> Timoney meminjamkan keahliannya pada desain Badak 6×6 dimana mereka mendesain sistem transfer box khusus yang ditempatkan pada posisi sejajar dengan sumbu roda pertama sehingga tersedia banyak ruang untuk penempatan kubah CSE 90LP.
> 
> Hal ini memungkinkan desain Badak 6×6 dijaga tetap kompak, membuat panser kebanggaan Indonesia memiliki dimensi lebih kecil dan stealthy dibanding pesaingnya, yang tentu merupakan satu faktor plus di lapangan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timoney driveline pada kendaraan 8x8 (photo : Shephard)
> 
> Dengan menggunakan solusi dari Timoney, panser kanon Badak jadi bersaudara dengan AV81 Terrex dan Bushmaster.
> 
> Panser Badak 6×6 merupakan panser kanon yang didapuk untuk menjalankan fungsi intai dan pengamanan.
> 
> Dapur pacunya ditenagai mesin Diesel inline 6 silinder yang dilengkapi turbocharger, mampu menyemburkan daya sampai 320hp.
> 
> Dengan bobot hanya kisaran 11 ton, power to weight ratio mencapai 29hp/ ton. Tidak heran Badak bisa dipacu sangat kencang sampai 90km/ jam di jalanan aspal mulus.
> 
> Sekali isi penuh tangki solar, Badak bisa dihela sampai 600 km, cukup irit dan ekonomis tanpa harus tergantung truk pengisi bahan bakar.
> 
> Ini pula yang menjadi faktor plus menggelar panser kanon, mengingat alokasi anggaran BBM untuk TNI cukup terbatas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timoney wheel system (photo : Tim Fish)
> 
> Untuk escape dan undur diri dari pertempuran, Pindad sudah membekali keenam roda 1400-R20 dengan fitur run flat.
> 
> Jadi saat tertembak pun sang Badak masih dapat diajak berjalan sampai 80 km, cukup untuk keluar dari zona pertempuran.
> 
> Di tengah kendaraan terpasang kubah CSE90LP yang bermodal utama kanon 90mm bertekanan rendah Cockerill MkIII. Kanon 90mm L36 Low Pressure Cockerill MkIII memiliki varian amunisi cukup banyak.
> 
> Mulai dari HE, HEAT, dan bahkan APFSDS (Armor Piercing, Fin Stabilised, Discarding Sabot) dengan rating penetrasi 100mm RHA pada kemiringan 60o pada jarak 1.000m. Ini cukup untuk menghancurkan sasaran berupa perkubuan.
> 
> Konfigurasi awaknya (dari atas) komandan duduk di sebelah kiri, dan juru tembak duduk di sebelah kanan.
> 
> Komandan memiliki lima periskop prismatik dan satu periskop besar hadap depan, sementara juru tembak memiliki empat periskop dan satu periskop bidik besar yang bisa dilengkapi dengan beragam sistem mulai dari kamera pandang malam, kamera termal, sampai dengan kamera infra merah, tergantung opsi yang dipilih oleh pembeli.
> 
> Tersedia satu display LCD untuk komandan, yang memiliki kanal ke kamera termal sistem pembidik yang dioperasikan juru tembak, sehingga koordinasi komandan dan juru tembak dapat berjalan optimal.
> 
> (TribunNews)


badak really need a face lift for the frontal chassis section , it looks like the FSV were too sad or sober with that headlight design and frontal proportion , just some advice .


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Well, this
> View attachment 611261
> View attachment 611262
> 
> 
> Looks like most of our frontline soldiers had got their new plate carrier vest and helmet
> 
> View attachment 611263
> View attachment 611264
> View attachment 611265
> View attachment 611266
> View attachment 611267
> View attachment 611268


Noice, the vest color tho.
Mungkin mikirnya kalo item ga bakal gampang keliatan kotor.
:v


This one looks good with the uniform.





This is also good.


----------



## Nike

*Abu Sayyaf demands Rp8.4 billion in ransom*
5th Mar 2020 22:30





Jakarta (ANTARA) - Notorious Abu Sayyaf group is demanding 30 million Peso (Rp8.4 billion) as a ransom for the release of five Indonesians, Indonesia's top security minister Mahfud MD has revealed quoting a media report. "I have just learnt from TV but a direct report on that matter is not yet available. I will seek official information on it," he said at a meeting on standardizing the competence of Islamic propagators at the Indonesian Ulema Council here Thursday.

Demand for ransom has been repeated by members of the Abu Sayyaf group whenever they hold foreign hostages though the requested amounts are always different, the Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal, and Security Affairs said.

Eight Indonesians working for a fishing vessel had been abducted by several armed criminals believed to be members of the Abu Sayyaf group in Tambisan waters of Tungku Lahad Dato, Malaysian State of Sabah, on January 16, 2020.

Three of the eight hostages, identified as Abdul Latif (37), Daeng Akbal (20), and Pian bin Janiru (36), were freed along with the wooden fishing boat while five others remain under the custody of this South Philippines-based terrorist group.

These are Arsyad bin Dahlan (42), Arizal Kastamiran (29), La Baa (32), Riswanto bin Hayono (27), and Edi bin Lawalopo (53).

These Indonesian citizens were abducted not far from the spot where three Indonesians were kidnapped in the Tambisan waters, Tungku Lahad Datu, Malaysia, on September 23, 2019, according to the Tambisan police.

This armed terrorist group has repeatedly held Indonesian hostages over these past four years. From 2016 to November 2018 alone, 34 Indonesian citizens had been taken hostage in the southern Philippines.

The Indonesian government has been attempting to seek the release of Indonesian citizens who are still being held hostage.

Regarding the repeated abductions of Indonesians in the Malaysian waters, the Indonesian Consulate General in Kota Kinabalu and Indonesian Consulate General Tawau continued to urge Indonesian citizens who work as fishermen in the Sabah region not to go to the sea until there is a guarantee of security from Malaysian authorities. (INE)

Related news: Indonesian consulate in Kota Kinabalu warns fishermen over abduction
Related news: Two Indonesians held hostage by Abu Sayyaf return home
Related news: Indonesia, neighbors work closely to release abducted citizens

Translated by: Zuhdiar L, Rahmad Nasution
Editor: Azis Kurmala

https://en.antaranews.com/news/142978/abu-sayyaf-demands-rp84-billion-in-ransom

What the **** Malaysian patrol force do? It is intentional? Philippine too, they should better to contain their internal unrest among them like what we to do against our own insurgent in Papua and elsewhere

Even when you dont have boats to conduct routine daily patrol just use your tongkang or wooden raft, just like what our soldiers had done.


----------



## Chestnut

NEKONEKO said:


> Noice, the vest color tho.
> Mungkin mikirnya kalo item ga bakal gampang keliatan kotor.
> :v
> 
> 
> This one looks good with the uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also good.


Nope, it's just because black is the cheapest color to produce.


----------



## Kansel

*Indonesia bersaing dengan Korsel jual medium tank ke Filipina*
*Kepala Pengembangan Produk PT Pindad Windu Paramarta mengatakan saat ini hanya dua perusahaan dari Indonesia dan Korea Selatan yang berhasil lolos dalam tahapan selanjutnya, yaitu Pindad dan Doosan*
Erric Permana |05.03.2020




Mediun tank hasil kerja sama Indonesia - Turki "Harimau" tampil di PT Pindad di Bandung, Jawa Barat pada 4 Maret 2020. Tank jenis berat medium bernama Harimau atau dalam bahasa Turki disebut "Kaplan" adalah hasil kerja sama perusahaan Indonesia PT Pindad dengan perusahaan pertahanan Turki, FNSS. (Anton Raharjo - Anadolu Agency)

*Jakarta Raya*
BANDUNG

Indonesia bersaing dengan Korea Selatan dalam menjual kendaraan tempur tank kepada Filipina. 

Kepala Pengembangan Produk PT Pindad Windu Paramarta mengatakan saat ini hanya dua perusahaan dari Indonesia dan Korea Selatan yang berhasil lolos dalam tahapan selanjutnya yakni Pindad dan Doosan. 

"Pindad berkompetisi melawan dengan pabrikan dari Korea Selatan dengan Doosan, di mana Filipina sedang ada kebutuhan kendaraan kanon utamanya," kata Wndu kepada Anadolu Agency. 

*Pindad menawarkan paket kendaraan tempur senilai USD 171 juta atau sekitar Rp 2 triliun di antaranya Harimau Medium Tank, Panser 6x6 Kanon 90 mm atau Badak, kata Windu.*

Sementara perusahaan Korea Selatan menawarkan kendaraan tempur infanteri (IFV) K21. 

Windu yakin Harimau Medium Tank lebih unggul dari K21 tank yang ditawarkan oleh Korea Selatan. 

"Design[Medium Harimau Tank] spesifikasinya, spesifik untuk wilayah regional di Asia Tenggara, yaitu perhutanan, perkotaan yang padat dan apabila terjadi perang, tank ini dirancang khusus untuk menghadapi situasi seperti itu," tambah dia. 

Filipina akan membeli Harimau Medium Tank yang merupakan alat utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista) produksi Indonesia hasil kerja sama dengan Turki. 

Presiden Joko Widodo mengatakan proses pembelian tersebut hingga kini masih dalam proses lelang. 

Jokowi – sapaan Presiden – optimistis proses lelang tersebut akan dimenangkan oleh Indonesia. 

"Filipina juga ini dalam rangka masih sedikit proses," kata Jokowi, Kamis.

https://www.aa.com.tr/id/dunia/indo...-korsel-jual-medium-tank-ke-filipina/1755122#


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia dan Turki kembangkan jenis baru medium tank*
*Vice President Inovasi PT Pindad Windu Paramata mengatakan Pindad dan FNSS akan bekerja sama kembali mengembangkan jenis baru Harimau Medium Tank atau Kaplan MT, yakni kendaraan angkut personel dan juga tank amfibi*
Erric Permana |06.03.2020




Medium tank hasil kerja sama Indonesia - Turki "Harimau" tampil di PT Pindad di Bandung, Jawa Barat pada 4 Maret 2020. Tank jenis berat medium bernama Harimau atau dalam bahasa Turki disebut "Kaplan" adalah hasil kerja sama perusahaan Indonesia PT Pindad dengan perusahaan pertahanan Turki, FNSS. (Anton Raharjo - Anadolu Agency)

*Jakarta Raya*
JAKARTA

Perusahaan milik pemerintah Indonesia di bidang pertahanan, Pindad, dan Perusahaan Turki FNSS akan kembali melakukan kerja sama pengembangan alat utama sistem pertahanan (Alutsista).

Vice President Inovasi PT Pindad Windu Paramata mengatakan setelah sukses membuat medium tank, kedua perusahaan milik Indonesia dan Turki itu akan kembali bekerja sama mengembangkan jenis baru Harimau Medium Tank atau Kaplan MT, berupa kendaraan angkut personel dan tank amfibi.

Selain itu, Pindad dan FNSS akan melengkapi kendaraan itu dengan Unmaned Turret atau senjata khusus tank dengan kaliber 30 mm.

"Jadi turret 30 mm tanpa awak, berupa remote control weapon system yang digunakan untuk perlindungan atau menyerang kendaraan ataupun pertahanan musuh," kata Windu, kepada Anadolu Agency.

Diharapkan pada tahun ini Pindad rampung membuat desain senjata itu.

"Jadi skemanya hampir sama dengan pengembangan prototipe tank medium, dimana FNSS dengan pindad melakukan pertukaran informasi, pertukaran proses design kerja sehingga kita mendapatkan solusi yang sesuai dengan kebutuhan dari pengguna di Indonesia," tambah dia.

Sebelumnya, Pindad Indonesia dan FNSS Turki sepakat menandatangani kerja sama pembuatan purwarupa medium tank pada 2015 lalu. Perancangan tank ini dimulai Februari 2016.

Setelah selesai diproduksi di Turki, medium tank ini diberi nama Kaplan MT.

Kaplan MT sempat dikirim ke Indonesia dan dipamerkan pada hari ulang tahun TNI 5 Oktober 2017 lalu di Cilegon, Banten.

Indonesia pun memberi nama Harimau Medium Tank.

Tank ini dilengkapi dengan two-man turret kaliber 105 mm serta senapan mesin kaliber 7,62 mm.

Harimau Medium Tank didesain khusus untuk daerah operasi tropis seperti hutan karena memiliki bobot yang lebih ringan dari Main Battle Tank.

Website Anadolu Agency Memuat Ringkasan Berita-Berita yang Ditawarkan kepada Pelanggan melalui Sistem Penyiaran Berita AA (HAS). . Mohon hubungi kami untuk memilih berlangganan.

https://www.aa.com.tr/id/nasional/i...Qj53SA5GDp1cra18RlhjpDa_EzvhfXswzqvS0dWklZLE8

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> *Indonesia dan Turki kembangkan jenis baru medium tank*
> *Vice President Inovasi PT Pindad Windu Paramata mengatakan Pindad dan FNSS akan bekerja sama kembali mengembangkan jenis baru Harimau Medium Tank atau Kaplan MT, yakni kendaraan angkut personel dan juga tank amfibi*
> Erric Permana |06.03.2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium tank hasil kerja sama Indonesia - Turki "Harimau" tampil di PT Pindad di Bandung, Jawa Barat pada 4 Maret 2020. Tank jenis berat medium bernama Harimau atau dalam bahasa Turki disebut "Kaplan" adalah hasil kerja sama perusahaan Indonesia PT Pindad dengan perusahaan pertahanan Turki, FNSS. (Anton Raharjo - Anadolu Agency)
> 
> *Jakarta Raya*
> JAKARTA
> 
> Perusahaan milik pemerintah Indonesia di bidang pertahanan, Pindad, dan Perusahaan Turki FNSS akan kembali melakukan kerja sama pengembangan alat utama sistem pertahanan (Alutsista).
> 
> Vice President Inovasi PT Pindad Windu Paramata mengatakan setelah sukses membuat medium tank, kedua perusahaan milik Indonesia dan Turki itu akan kembali bekerja sama mengembangkan jenis baru Harimau Medium Tank atau Kaplan MT, berupa kendaraan angkut personel dan tank amfibi.
> 
> Selain itu, Pindad dan FNSS akan melengkapi kendaraan itu dengan Unmaned Turret atau senjata khusus tank dengan kaliber 30 mm.
> 
> "Jadi turret 30 mm tanpa awak, berupa remote control weapon system yang digunakan untuk perlindungan atau menyerang kendaraan ataupun pertahanan musuh," kata Windu, kepada Anadolu Agency.
> 
> Diharapkan pada tahun ini Pindad rampung membuat desain senjata itu.
> 
> "Jadi skemanya hampir sama dengan pengembangan prototipe tank medium, dimana FNSS dengan pindad melakukan pertukaran informasi, pertukaran proses design kerja sehingga kita mendapatkan solusi yang sesuai dengan kebutuhan dari pengguna di Indonesia," tambah dia.
> 
> Sebelumnya, Pindad Indonesia dan FNSS Turki sepakat menandatangani kerja sama pembuatan purwarupa medium tank pada 2015 lalu. Perancangan tank ini dimulai Februari 2016.
> 
> Setelah selesai diproduksi di Turki, medium tank ini diberi nama Kaplan MT.
> 
> Kaplan MT sempat dikirim ke Indonesia dan dipamerkan pada hari ulang tahun TNI 5 Oktober 2017 lalu di Cilegon, Banten.
> 
> Indonesia pun memberi nama Harimau Medium Tank.
> 
> Tank ini dilengkapi dengan two-man turret kaliber 105 mm serta senapan mesin kaliber 7,62 mm.
> 
> Harimau Medium Tank didesain khusus untuk daerah operasi tropis seperti hutan karena memiliki bobot yang lebih ringan dari Main Battle Tank.
> 
> Website Anadolu Agency Memuat Ringkasan Berita-Berita yang Ditawarkan kepada Pelanggan melalui Sistem Penyiaran Berita AA (HAS). . Mohon hubungi kami untuk memilih berlangganan.
> 
> https://www.aa.com.tr/id/nasional/i...Qj53SA5GDp1cra18RlhjpDa_EzvhfXswzqvS0dWklZLE8


#bookmarked #pindad





This one? Available in APC and AFV (30 mm) version, and its amphibious.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> #bookmarked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one? Available in APC and AFV version, and its amphibious.



Maybe, 30 mm turret will be a killer. And we should prepared for unmanned version too, like Hunter do


----------



## Whizzack

NEKONEKO said:


> #bookmarked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one? Available in APC and AFV (30 mm) version, and its amphibious.



But this one is already a completed product though, what is there to develop anymore...? Moving the driver's cabin from left to right is probably the only thing needs to be done... Hopefully it's a further development of Harimau.. Really wish the Harimau will be made fully amphibious, it's front hull design seems to already support it..


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Maybe, 30 mm turret will be a killer. And we should prepared for unmanned version too, like Hunter do


Can we get SPH instead?
Btw hunter with 30 or so ton can not ngapung.



NEKONEKO said:


> Meanwhile our neighbor SG starting to replace their M113 with more modern and capable Hunter AFV.


So I was complaining about our old M113, but now we are gonna have new tracked vehicle too, noice. No more complaint.



Whizzack said:


> But this one is already a completed product though, what is there to develop anymore...? Moving the driver's cabin from left to right is probably the only thing needs to be done... Hopefully it's a further development of Harimau.. Really wish the Harimau will be made fully amphibious, it's front hull design seems to already support it..


Hmm... Its better to wait for additional information. The more important thing is that Pindad will have new product to sell.
Harimau also can not ngapung.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Can we get SPH instead?
> Btw hunter with 30 or so ton can not ngapung.
> 
> 
> So I was complaining about our old M113, but now we are gonna have new tracked vehicle too, noice. No more complaint.
> 
> 
> Hmm... Its better to wait for additional information. The more important thing is that Pindad will have new product to sell.



Unlike Sinkies with only 100 kilos soldier or so, we got three times the number. We gonna Need more APC/IFV compared to them, even the basic version like M113 will do, and augment them with the more sophisticated APC/IFV

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Maybe, 30 mm turret will be a killer. And we should prepared for unmanned version too, like Hunter do


Mending disetir sendiri aja.
For unmanned vehicle why not something smaller?




Neat. Can work to carry cargo, scout for ambush in urban area, provide fire support, move as vanguard unit and become canon fooder. Small and can move around more freely in urban area.
Provide fire support when enemy pin down your position and move as courier delivering package, no need to worry about getting shoot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

NEKONEKO said:


> #bookmarked #pindad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one? Available in APC and AFV (30 mm) version, and its amphibious.


No this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

mandala said:


> No this one.
> 
> View attachment 611387
> 
> 
> View attachment 611388


more likely they stay with the existing design , that one does not even have a wave breaker in front of it .


----------



## Nike

https://jateng.tribunnews.com/amp/2...fisik-diragukan-kaget-tahu-keahliannya?page=4

This guy just joint the TNI, i wish he is joint TNI research center, as he is more fit to be there than elsewhere looking at his solution.


----------



## Chestnut

Before any of you go up in arms and call him ad hominems out of a misguided sense of toxic nationalism, hear me out.

As somebody who worked in the defense sector and got to see the things behind the scenes, Dr. Laksmana is right. For the most part, all the hardware we buy in the world would mean nothing if the personnel that operate aren't caught up with 21st century warfighting or the shift from cold war era brute force into developing key educational skills and training for the modern warfighter. You can see this due to the fact that to this day, our armed forces chiefs are still not subscribed to the idea of network-centric warfare or just having a fully integrated cross-branch C4I system (what we have now are just units in certain places that work together); or the fact that NCO's in the TNI aren't really given leadership positions nor encouraged to make tactical decisions in lieu of an officer and the services is still very officer heavy. 

The TNI for the most part is still very boomer-esque in that the heads of the armed forces and government are still stuck with the idea that the largest and newest equipment would somehow make up for inadequate training, management, and education for the troops; whereas history and current events have shown time and time again that this isn't the case. For example, the very well equipped and funded (but poorly trained) Saudi and Emirati military has not made significant progress against the Iranian funded Yemeni militias in Yemen, whilst simultaneously the SAA are having the same issues as well with Turkish backed fighters in Idlib along with the Ukrainians against Russian separatists in the Donetzk region. 

This isn't to say that there aren't those in the TNI that doesn't see this problem. For the most part, a lot of the younger officers and soldiers do see them plain as day and WANT changes and reforms to be made. But this is blocked by the fact that the older officers (quite a few who were alive during the New Order era) are still in power despite the fact most of them have been in the same position for god knows how long as the TNI does not enforce a policy of officers into early retirement if they fail to get promotions.

If we truly want the TNI to become a regional deterrent we should focus on general restructuring and improving the training and education of those within the armed forces, similar to what the Russians did circa 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Evan Laksmana, CSIS researcher who is more in the depth defense research sector than everyone else, met him several times IRL, and got some nice discussion. Well sometimes heated. 

I am in, for early retirement program and the formation of Komcad to refreshing our armed forces institution and getting rid of oldies who just made TNI as their income resources without contribute much on welfare and organization development. Unfortunetaly Joko Widodo and most up branch in TNI just promoting Late retirement program and consequently made everything worse. 

If we are ever experiences our own Chechen scale of conflict or Donbass like we will be bogged down, there is limited resources we already had, either it is in the name of Air warfare warfighting capability, lack of mobile firepower platform, lack of C4ISR capability and double down with Nippon empire style mix with Dutch colonial legacy of training system and organization to boot along with hard headed oldies guarding the early cold war tradition.


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Evan Laksmana, CSIS researcher who is more in the depth defense research sector than everyone else, met him several times IRL, and got some nice discussion. Well sometimes heated.
> 
> I am in, for early retirement program and the formation of Komcad to refreshing our armed forces institution and getting rid of oldies who just made TNI as their income resources without contribute much on welfare and organization development. Unfortunetaly Joko Widodo and most up branch in TNI just promoting Late retirement program and consequently made everything worse.
> 
> If we are ever experiences our own Chechen scale of conflict or Donbass like we will be bogged down, there is limited resources we already had, either it is in the name of Air warfare warfighting capability, lack of mobile firepower platform, lack of C4ISR capability and double down with Nippon empire style mix with Dutch colonial legacy of training system and organization to boot along with hard headed oldies guarding the early cold war tradition.


The problem with the TNI is because it is very much of a product of its time. Back when the looming threat of Communism and atomic annihilation was on the horizon and peer-2-peer wars was still fairly common. In the years it has been operational there was very little reforms and restructuring that had been done.

Say we compare it to the US military or NATO armies in general, every 10 or so years they would have reforms and restructuring in order to keep them up to date with whatever threat is around currently. In the 60's - 80's it was Soviet tanks breaking through the Fulda Gap and ICBM's launching into the skies. In the 90's - 00's, it was small scale insurgencies, peacekeeping, and regional peer-2-peer conflicts. In the 2010's - present it's cyber/economic warfare, peer-2-proxy conflicts, and Freedom of Operation missions.

We don't do that.

Since forever our solution of keeping up with our neighbors and current events is simply buying whatever is the shiniest, newest item around (often times in a basic package) and barely doing anything more on top of that. This is very much a parade military mindset and it needs to change. The TNI is lucky all of its recent conflicts had been poorly supported insurgencies. The last time it fought against a peer adversary, they suffered accordingly. During Operation Lotus (The Invasion of East Timor) the East Timorese were able to put up stiff resistance against the TNI even when 90% of their equipment were directly supplied and maintained by the United States. Cases where Indonesian Navy ships fired on advancing Army troops or Air Force planes dropping Army troops right above East Timorese positions are common place. Has the TNI improved since then? Yes, but the improvements they made aren't enough to sustain them well into the 21st century.


----------



## Nike

*WAMENHAN DAN SEKJEN KEMHAN TINJAU DIVISI MUNISI PINDAD*

































Wakil Menteri Pertahanan (Wamenhan) Republik Indonesia, Sakti Wahyu Trenggono dan Sekretaris Jenderal (Sekjen) Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan), Laksda TNI Agus Setiadji meninjau secara langsung fasilitas Divisi Munisi PT Pindad (Persero) yang berlokasi di Turen, Malang pada Jumat, 6 Maret 2020. Direktur Utama, Abraham Mose beserta jajaran Direksi dan GM Munisi menerima kunjungan Wamenhan dan Sekjen beserta jajaran.

Abraham Mose mengatakan kunjungan Wamenhan dan Sekjen Kemhan adalah untuk melihat kemampuan produksi Pindad, khususnya munisi berbagai kaliber dan rencana peningkatan kapasitas kedepan.

“Kunjungan ini dalam rangka rencana penambahan kapasitas produksi pindad untuk Munisi Kaliber Kecil (MKK), Munisi Kaliber Besar (MKB) atau menengah, Roket/Rudal dan lain-lain yang juga menjadi Program pemerintah dalam hal ini Kementerian Pertahanan dalam rangka mendorong kemampuan local industry, menuju kemandirian Alpalhankam, ujar Abraham.

Beliau juga berharap dukungan penuh Kementerian Pertahanan dalam peningkatan kapasitas dan kualitas produksi Pindad dapat segera terealisasi untuk mewujudkan kemandirian industri pertahanan dalam negeri.

“Harapan Pindad agar dukungan penuh dari Kementerian Pertahanan ini segera terlaksana terhadap penambahan kapasitas produksi, serta peningkatan kualitas produksi Pindad untuk mendukung kemandirian Alpalhankam,” lanjut Abraham.

Wamenhan beserta rombongan mengunjungi berbagai fasilitas produksi Divisi Munisi Pindad yang memiliki luas 166 hektare dan terdiri dari fasilitas produksi MKK, MKB atau menengah dan fasilitas pengembangan serta laboratorium uji munisi. Beberapa waktu lalu gedung fasilitas produksi MKK juga sudah diresmikan untuk menambah kapasitas dari kebutuhan TNI Polri yang masih belum tercukupi.

Lahan Divisi Munisi juga masih luas yang belum terpakai dan dapat dimanfaatkan untuk pembangunan pabrik-pabrik munisi baru maupun pabrik propellant yang merupakan bahan baku utama munisi dan belum tersedia di dalam negeri. Letak Divisi Munisi juga sangat strategis karena dekat jaraknya dengan Bandara Juanda dan Abdurachman Saleh serta pelabuhan Tanjung Perak.

https://www.pindad.com/wamenhan-dan-sekjen-kemenhan-tinjau-divisi-munisi-pindad


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## mandala

Raduga said:


> more likely they stay with the existing design , that one does not even have a wave breaker in front of it .


Because imho that is the APC not the Amphibious Tank. The article clearly said that Pindad & FNSS are developing an APC *and *an Amphibious Tank. Two different thing.

"Vice President Inovasi PT Pindad Windu Paramata mengatakan setelah sukses membuat medium tank, kedua perusahaan milik Indonesia dan Turki itu akan kembali bekerja sama mengembangkan jenis baru Harimau Medium Tank atau Kaplan MT, berupa kendaraan angkut personel dan tank amfibi."

There were news that FNSS is offering the ZAHA to Indonesia. Maybe this is the Amphibious Tank that Windu was talking about.






“_[The] MAV has to make sure that marines reach the shore in the shortest time possible, both to ensure rapid movement and to minimise their exposure to threats while at sea. Once ashore, it should be able to operate effectively as an armoured combat vehicle, while also safeguarding the troops inside with superior ballistic and mine protection. To put it briefly, until the MAV made its appearance, there was no such vehicle on the market. We are developing MAV in response to the requirements of the Turkish Naval Forces, which carried out one of the most important amphibious operations in the last 50 years with great success. We are confident that friendly and allied nations with high amphibious operational requirements, *particularly island countries like Indonesia, will also look to take advantage of MAV’s superior characteristics; and we look forward to working with them in the future*_*,”* commented *FNSS General Manager and CEO, K. Nail Kurt.*

https://www.monch.com/mpg/news/naval-channel/5382-zahadef.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> https://www.aa.com.tr/id/nasional/i...Qj53SA5GDp1cra18RlhjpDa_EzvhfXswzqvS0dWklZLE8


Sepertinya anadolu agency buka cabang dimari, ngikut cnbc dan cnn.



mandala said:


> Because imho that is the APC not the Amphibious Tank. The article clearly said that Pindad & FNSS are developing an APC *and *an Amphibious Tank. Two different thing.
> 
> "Vice President Inovasi PT Pindad Windu Paramata mengatakan setelah sukses membuat medium tank, kedua perusahaan milik Indonesia dan Turki itu akan kembali bekerja sama mengembangkan jenis baru Harimau Medium Tank atau Kaplan MT, berupa kendaraan angkut personel dan tank amfibi."
> 
> There were news that FNSS is offering the ZAHA to Indonesia. Maybe this is the Amphibious Tank that Windu was talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “_[The] MAV has to make sure that marines reach the shore in the shortest time possible, both to ensure rapid movement and to minimise their exposure to threats while at sea. Once ashore, it should be able to operate effectively as an armoured combat vehicle, while also safeguarding the troops inside with superior ballistic and mine protection. To put it briefly, until the MAV made its appearance, there was no such vehicle on the market. We are developing MAV in response to the requirements of the Turkish Naval Forces, which carried out one of the most important amphibious operations in the last 50 years with great success. We are confident that friendly and allied nations with high amphibious operational requirements, *particularly island countries like Indonesia, will also look to take advantage of MAV’s superior characteristics; and we look forward to working with them in the future*_*,”* commented *FNSS General Manager and CEO, K. Nail Kurt.*
> 
> https://www.monch.com/mpg/news/naval-channel/5382-zahadef.html


Tank amfibi kalau disini cakupannya luas sih, aav p7, pt76, bmp3f, zaha, juga disebut tank amfibi. Mau apc ifv atau tank beneran kalau tracked vehicle disini panggilannya tank.


----------



## mandala

*Indonesia looks to strengthen defense ties with Turkey*

BY ANADOLU AGENCY
MAR 06, 2020 11:49 AM

Turkey and Indonesia are working on several defense projects, including an armored personnel carrier and remotely steered weapons systems, an official from Indonesia’s state-owned defense manufacturer PT Pindad has said.

PT Pindad innovation and product development manager, Windu Paramarta, told Anadolu Agency (AA) that the KAPLAN MT tanks – jointly developed by Turkey’s FNSS Defense Industries Company and PT Pindad – have advanced to the production phase. He added that 18 tanks will be manufactured in the next two years for Indonesian armed forces.

The KAPLAN MT is powered by a power pack located at the rear of the vehicle, which delivers a power-to-weight ratio of about 20 horsepower per ton. The engine transfers this power to the driving system, which has a six-wheel, anti-shock suspension system with double-pinned tracks mounted on torsion bars.

The tank-class vehicle brings together state-of-the-art modern technology platforms with superior firepower, supported by battlefield management systems and laser warning systems, providing tactical support to the commander.

Firepower is provided by a CMI Cockerill 3105 turret, integrated with a high-pressure 105-millimeter Cockerill gun and an advanced autoloader. Thanks to the turret, the KAPLAN MT has high firepower despite its relatively low weight.

Noting that two countries are currently working on the development of armored personnel carriers and remotely steered weapons systems, Paramarta said preliminary meetings were also underway for the prototype of carrier project. Process for other projects including design of remote weapons systems are expected to be completed this year, he added.

https://www.dailysabah.com/business/defense/indonesia-looks-to-strengthen-defense-ties-with-turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Have a high hope they talk about A330 MRTT and AWACS .


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Light transport aircraft program, CN212 apa Cn235/295?



Raduga said:


> Have a high hope they talk about A330 MRTT and AWACS .



They bring light transport aircraft program officials


----------



## Indos

Intermezo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

NEKONEKO said:


> Noice, the vest color tho.
> Mungkin mikirnya kalo item ga bakal gampang keliatan kotor.
> :v
> 
> 
> This one looks good with the uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also good.


Sakti vest is good, it used by kostrad and we often see it during parade but realy with that large name tag???


Kansel said:


> Indonesia bersaing dengan Korsel jual medium tank ke Filipina


Philipine has buy kunduz almim from fnss hope turks push philipine to add kaplan for theor inventory


----------



## V3NOM12

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


What happen to sawit kita?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

*Temui Kepala Bakamla, Mahfud MD Bahas Omnibus Law Keamanan Laut* 
Kompas.com - 06/03/2020, 13:15 WIB​JJAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Menko Polhukam Mahfud MD mengatakan, ada 21 undang-undang yang berkaitan dengan keamanan laut yang akan disederhanakan dalam Omnibus Law. Seluruh undang-undang itu saat ini digunakan oleh tujuh lembaga yang berwenang menangani keamanan laut. "Kalau dalam inventarisasi kami, ada sekitar 21 undang-undang yang terkait soal laut yang seluruhnya nanti akan diomnibuskan," kata Mahfud usai mengunjungi kantor Badan Keamanan Laut ( Bakamla), Cikini, Jakarta Pusat, Jumat (6/3/2020).

"Tetapi, institusi yang agak dianggap tumpang tindih itu ada tujuh. Undang-undangnya diketemukan ada 21," lanjut dia. Mahfud MD mengatakan, pembentukan Omnibus Law tentang keamanan laut ini bertujuan untuk menyederhanakan koordinasi lembaga-lembaga yang berwenang dalam keamanan laut. Sebab, hingga saat ini setidaknya masih ada tujuh lembaga yang menangani perihal tersebut.

"Instrumen peraturan perundang-undangan yang akan membuka koordinasi keamanan laut itu bisa ditangani secara lebih sederhana dan koordinasinya terpusat," ujar dia. Sebagaimana arahan Presiden Joko Widodo, Bakamla nantinya akan ditunjuk sebagai koordinator dalam penanganan keamanan laut ini. Ia pun berharap sistem koordinasi yang terpusat ini dapat segera direalisasikan. "Saya melihat kesiapannya di sini dari sudut teknologinya, sumber daya manusianya, dan lain-lain," kata Mahfud MD.

https://nasional.kompas.com/read/20...manan-laut-akan-disederhanakan-di-omnibus-law.​---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​*Pembentukan Omnibus Law Keamanan Laut Ditolak*
Nasional  keamanan laut
Medcom • 05 Maret 2020 20:42

Jakarta: Rencana pemerintah merancang Omnibus Law Keamanan Laut ditolak. Pembentukan aturan sapu jagat itu dinilai mubazir.

"Justru tak ada yang tumpang tindih dengan sejumlah aturan yang mengatur tentang keamanan di laut. Jadi, apanya yang mau di-omnibuslaw-kan?" kata pengamat maritim, Soleman B Ponto, saat dihubungi, Kamis, 5 Maret 2020.

Dia mencontohkan keberadaan UU No 43 Tahun 2008 tentang Wilayah Negara, UU No 34 Tahun 2004 tentang TNI, dan UU No 2 Tahun 2002 tentang Polri. Ketiga aturan ini justru saling mendukung.

UU tentang Wilayah Negara, kata Soleman, sudah sejalan dengan Konvensi Perserikatan Bangsa-Bangsa tentang Hukum Laut (UNCLOS) 1982, yakni membagi wilayah laut menjadi dua. Pertama, wilayah laut yurisdiksi, dan kedua, wilayah perairan Indonesia.

UU TNI lantas mengatur bahwa pengamanan wilayah laut yurisdiksi merupakan wewenang TNI, dalam hal ini TNI Angkatan Laut. Sedangkan pengamanan di wilayah perairan Indonesia dilakukan oleh Polri, yakni oleh Polair.

"Belakangan dibentuklah Bakamla (Badan Keamanan Laut) yang justru tak jelas kewenangannya. Kewenangannya berada pada dua wilayah sekaligus, yakni wilayah perairan dan wilayah yurisdiksi," kata mantan Kepala Badan Intelijen Strategis ini.

Adanya dua wewenang sekaligus yang dimiliki Bakamla ini, kata dia, yang justru membuat alur keamanan laut menjadi tabrakan. "Keberadaan Bakamla justru menabrak wewenang TNI dan Polri yang sudah diatur oleh UU."

Secara kuantitas dan kualitas, lanjut Soleman, kelembagaan Bakamla belum sekuat TNI dan Polri dalam melakukan pengamanan. Dia mencontohkan level penyidik di Bakamla dan Polri yang berbeda jauh.

"Dari segi waktu pembentukannya saja sudah terlihat. Bakamla baru dibentuk lima tahun lalu, sedangkan Polri sudah dibentuk 75 tahun lalu. Jadi, bagaimana mau menang," kata dia.

Soleman juga tak sependapat jika disebutkan ada belasan bahkan puluhan UU yang bertabrakan di ranah kelautan, sehingga harus ada omnibus law. "Tunjukkan pada saya mana UU yang saling bertabrakan itu," kata dia.




_Soleman B Ponto. Foto: Medcom.id/Candra Yuri Nuralam_

Pemerintah tengah menyusun omnibus law yang bakal mengatur keamanan laut secara terpadu. Menteri Koordinator bidang Politik, Hukum, dan Keamanan Mahfud MD menyebut setidaknya terdapat 24 undang-undang, dari sebelumnya disebutkan 17 undang-undang, tentang penanganan pengamanan laut yang harus dibereskan.

"Hari ini di meja saya ada 24 undang-undang yang menyangkut itu, ditambah dua peraturan pemerintah (PP) yang agak tumpang-tindih," ujar Mahfud di Kantor Kemenko Polhukam, Jakarta, Selasa, 3 Maret 2020.

Mahfud mengakui secara filosofi semua peraturan perundangan tersebut sebenarnya baik. Namun, tumpang-tindih menyebabkan kekisruhan penanganan kelautan. Tiap kewenangan penanganan didasarkan undang-undang yang berbeda-beda.

"Akibatnya kadang timbul masalah sehingga perlu sinergi dengan omnibus law. Entah nanti cukup PP atau sampai ke undang-undang, tergantung hasil diskusi," ungkap dia.

Menteri Koordinator Bidang Kemaritiman dan Investasi, Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan, berharap omnibus law ini segera disusun. Dengan adanya aturan ini, dia berharap kapasitas Bakamla diperkuat dan menjadi badan yang berwenang dalam mengamankan laut atau Indonesia Coast Guard.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7 departement ...... that's the real "Pemborosan" and someone trying to stop inauguration of the legitimate coast guard , fear of not getting any "Cuan" , i hope mahfud MD and Luhut will proceed to create the only one legitimate Coast Guard and maritime enforcement and be assertive in this matter .

i dont know what soleman B ponto was thinking , he's a high ranking officer within navy , is he never heard anything called as Coast Guard ??

the problem is clear , most of the intruder are within indonesia EEZ and that's rarely done by other country Naval Forces (except china) , Coast Guard needed because most of the escalation on our northwestern sea are done by "White Hulls" departement or other country Resource and Fisheries Department Vessels , it is overly exagerrated to deploy navy vessel to handle such matter unless the "intruder" was using a legit Combatant Surface Vessels and also was a navy ship .


----------



## Being-Art

Raduga said:


> Have a high hope they talk about A330 MRTT and AWACS .


If Happened, Hopefully TNI AU acquired ex-Garuda Indonesia Airbus A330-243 and Converted 6 of 7 to A330 MRTT and 1 to A332 ACJ, currently there are seven A332 owned by Garuda Indonesia, all of them have lower utilization than other GA's fleet, and their lease contract has not been extended because Garuda Indonesia is trying to reduce the cost of aircraft lease

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Talking about awacs and tanker procurement I'm kinda amazed with India "out of the box" thinking. Mixing up awacs and tanker into one platform.
https://www.livefistdefence.com/201...nts-home-grown-awacs-to-double-as-tanker.html


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Talking about awacs and tanker procurement I'm kinda amazed with India "out of the box" thinking. Mixing up awacs and tanker into one platform.
> https://www.livefistdefence.com/201...nts-home-grown-awacs-to-double-as-tanker.html


a330 mrtt supposedly can do that job too , there's still so much free space room on a330 mrtt even as a tanker.















that personnel room could be customized into anything you want , want to fit some AEW and AWACS electronic peripheral ?? you can do that .

that's why it's called (*M.*ulti *R.*ole *T.*anker *T.*ransport) , im more siding with the airbus package than the boeing offer , you will also get both Probe & Drogue + Boom Refueling system , that's a big ++.

with 50ton - 100ton offload fuel capacity (refueling capacity) , you can fed up 2 squadron of F-16 with it .


----------



## Nike

Well, if we had aim, just put it in the highest space as possible , JSDF is had the capability we should aim for the next decade. And like Ours, their country is an archipelago country surrounding by possible threat from all sides (the worst is the three of them all verified Nuclear armed forces), and two of them had conducting hybrid type warfare (China and Russia) in which involved the use of non conventional tactics using non regular military elements to pursue their goals akin in military manner. There is a lot to be learned from them as we had more similiarities in situation even compared to South Korean and Turkey


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> And like Ours, their country is an archipelago country surrounding by possible threat from all sides (the worst is the three of them all verified Nuclear armed forces)


Unlike us they don't have internal threats. Their islands is close to each other and close the their main island.
Our 5 biggest island is separated quite far, security, logistic, transportation and infrastructure is challenging. Its like playing on hard mode.
While they can focus on external matters, we still need to focus on our internal security and affairs.
Armed group, terrorist, pirates, conflict (ethnic, religion, etc). Etc.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Unlike us they don't have internal threats. Their islands is close to each other and close the their main island.
> Our 5 biggest island is separated quite far, security, logistic, transportation and infrastructure is challenging. Its like playing on hard mode.
> While they can focus on external matters, we still need to focus on our internal security and affairs.
> Armed group, terrorist, pirates, conflict (ethnic, religion, etc). Etc.



Nah, armed groups teror, pirates should be domain of Police, Brimob, and now Coast guard. Dont tell me, today Police forces with almost 500 kilos member and heavily armed Brimob with almost 50 kilos personil cant handle internal situation such as those? Not to mention Police forces right now building up mobile forces backed by more than 60 aircraft, helicopter and fixed wing and coast guard cant handle armed pirates and rifle armed groups .





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=930508960685792

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## polanski

Indonesia and Turkey looking to strengthen defense ties: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...urkey-are-looking-to-strengthen-defense-ties/


----------



## 182

KRI TOMBAK 629

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

182 said:


> KRI TOMBAK 629


The KCR-60 missile capability have never been removed like what Janes and some bloggers reported before after seeing a low quality video. Lol.

Like i said before they just moved the RHIB to the center to make room for CIWS. The missile launcher are always been at that position.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian defense attach survives Myanmar military helicopter crash*
7th Mar 2020 13:20





Jakarta (ANTARA) - Defense Attaché of the Indonesian Embassy in Yangon Marine Colonel Fajar Rusdianto survived a Myanmar military helicopter crash in the eastern part of the country on Friday.

"_Alhamdulillah _(thank God), he survived and so did all the other passengers and pilots. Several of them only sustained minor injuries," Director of Indonesian Citizens and Entities Protection of the Foreign Ministry Judha Nugraha noted in a brief text message on Saturday.

The helicopter, carrying onboard a group of defense attachés of several foreign embassies in Myanmar, crashed shortly after taking off from the Lwe Khan Village in the Myanmar state of Shan Dua. Two of its pilots were injured, Reuters quoted Myanmar military spokesman Zaw Min Tun as saying.

The defense attachés from several nations had paid a visit to the area to attend a press conference at a building disclosed by the local authorities as a drug plant.

Myanmar is believed to be the largest producer of crystal methamphetamine. The local authorities have often highlighted to the media the large-scale arrests or disclosure of drug suspects.

Related news: HRW urges UN agencies to ensure ICJ's Rohingya decision enforced
Related news: Indonesia gives grant of Rp7.5 billion to help Myanmar refugees
Translated by: Yashinta Difa Pramudyani/Suhar
Editor: Sri Haryati


----------



## 182

mandala said:


> The KCR-60 missile capability have never been removed like what Janes and some bloggers reported before after seeing a low quality video. Lol.
> 
> Like i said before they just moved the RHIB to the center to make room for CIWS. The missile launcher are always been at that position.



yupe, you're rite sir 

KRI KERAMBIT 627

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*800 villagers evacuated to Timika City to evade rebels' terror*
7th Mar 2020 12:11





Jakarta (ANTARA) - The police evacuated 800 villagers in the mountainous area in Timika, Papua, to Timika City to avoid acts of terror by the armed criminal group in the region.

The evacuees are residents of the three villages of Utikini, Banti, and Kimbely, the Indonesian Police's Nemangkawi Operation Task Force noted in a statement here on late Friday.

Earlier on in the day, some 30 villagers had sought refuge at the Tembagapura police station after they were intimidated by the armed group. They urged the police to evacuate them to the city.

The villagers felt unsafe in the presence of the armed group that often compelled them to provide food and brandished their guns at them.

"We thank the police for protecting us, giving us food, and evacuating us to Timika City. We are scared and unsafe in our own village, especially children," Agus Beanal, a local figure of Banti Village, stated.

The evacuation process has run from Friday morning to 6 p.m. local time, Tembagapura Police Chief Adjunct Commissioner Hermanto noted.

"Until 6 p.m. local time, some 800 people were evacuated, including men, women, and children, from Longsoran, Batu Besar, and Kimbely kampongs," he remarked.

The police has prepared 13 buses to transport them to the city and some other locations.

"We have prepared food for those still waiting for the bus while awaiting transportation to Timika," Hermanto stated.

The security situation in Papua remains vulnerable to acts of deadly violence by notorious Papuan separatists.

The rebels were engaged in repeated exchanges of fire with the Indonesian military and police personnel.

The rebels had also launched deadly attacks on civilians over the past years and killed several of them.

In 2019, some 23 shooting and criminal cases involving Papuan groups had claimed the lives of 10 members of the Indonesian police and military as well as 10 civilians, the Papua Police recorded.

Related news: Policeman dies in shootout with armed criminal group in Papua
Related news: President orders handling of armed criminal group problem in Papua EDITED BY INE

Translated by: Zuhdiar Laeis, Sri Haryati
Editor: Suharto

https://en.antaranews.com/news/143062/800-villagers-evacuated-to-timika-city-to-evade-rebels-terror

According to @Tirto id and their cohort, those villagers doesnt have human rights, only armed criminal group scums in Papua and those anti government lackeys had human right and can voicing their opinion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> *800 villagers evacuated to Timika City to evade rebels' terror*
> 7th Mar 2020 12:11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - The police evacuated 800 villagers in the mountainous area in Timika, Papua, to Timika City to avoid acts of terror by the armed criminal group in the region.
> 
> The evacuees are residents of the three villages of Utikini, Banti, and Kimbely, the Indonesian Police's Nemangkawi Operation Task Force noted in a statement here on late Friday.
> 
> Earlier on in the day, some 30 villagers had sought refuge at the Tembagapura police station after they were intimidated by the armed group. They urged the police to evacuate them to the city.
> 
> The villagers felt unsafe in the presence of the armed group that often compelled them to provide food and brandished their guns at them.
> 
> "We thank the police for protecting us, giving us food, and evacuating us to Timika City. We are scared and unsafe in our own village, especially children," Agus Beanal, a local figure of Banti Village, stated.
> 
> The evacuation process has run from Friday morning to 6 p.m. local time, Tembagapura Police Chief Adjunct Commissioner Hermanto noted.
> 
> "Until 6 p.m. local time, some 800 people were evacuated, including men, women, and children, from Longsoran, Batu Besar, and Kimbely kampongs," he remarked.
> 
> The police has prepared 13 buses to transport them to the city and some other locations.
> 
> "We have prepared food for those still waiting for the bus while awaiting transportation to Timika," Hermanto stated.
> 
> The security situation in Papua remains vulnerable to acts of deadly violence by notorious Papuan separatists.
> 
> The rebels were engaged in repeated exchanges of fire with the Indonesian military and police personnel.
> 
> The rebels had also launched deadly attacks on civilians over the past years and killed several of them.
> 
> In 2019, some 23 shooting and criminal cases involving Papuan groups had claimed the lives of 10 members of the Indonesian police and military as well as 10 civilians, the Papua Police recorded.
> 
> Related news: Policeman dies in shootout with armed criminal group in Papua
> Related news: President orders handling of armed criminal group problem in Papua EDITED BY INE
> 
> Translated by: Zuhdiar Laeis, Sri Haryati
> Editor: Suharto
> 
> https://en.antaranews.com/news/143062/800-villagers-evacuated-to-timika-city-to-evade-rebels-terror
> 
> According to @Tirto id and their cohort, those villagers doesnt have human rights, only armed criminal group scums in Papua and those anti government lackeys had human right and can voicing their opinion


This news won't sell to the western audience,and the western media won't publish this kind of news the western news only prefer news that attack Indonesia.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> This news won't sell to the western audience, the western news only prefer news that attack Indonesia.



Which western? More like lefty and libtard audiences who like those kind of issue. General western people is more concerning on their jobs and welfare security along with their own personal freedom


----------



## NEKONEKO

Portal berita dari .uk .nz .vu ane liat paling getol nggoreng masalah papua yang .au untung lebih lunak. Bener juga sih ga semua western juma segelintir orang n media aja.
Kalau liat di twitter
Gua : anjay ni orang sjw / keybord warrior banget, anjay soyboy banget, anjay berasa paling berkepahlawanan ham banget

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Its cheaper to upgrade s60 rather than getting skyshield.

*Wamenhan Apresiasi Kerja Sama Pindad dengan Perusahaan Alutsista Ukraina*
Direktur Utama Pindad Abraham Mose menjelaskan, kerja sama dengan State Foreign Trade Enterprise (SFETS) dalam bidang perbaikan sistem senjata pertahanan udara AAG bernama S-60 kaliber 57 milimeter (mm).
...
Selain bidang Air Defense, lanjutnya, Pindad juga melanjutkan dan me-_review_ dari rencana kerja sama BTR-4.
“Rencana akan ada Joint Production BTR 4, di sini terkait penyediaan Tank Amfibi buat Marinir/ TNI AL. Pindad memperoleh benefit terkait pembuatan Ranpur Amfibi,” katanya.
...
Setelah itu dilanjutkan dengan uji coba mengendarai ranpur Mozak II di jalan raya untuk memastikan kecepatan dan suspensi.

“Ranpur ini layak dikembangkan untuk tentara kita. Semoga Pindad sudah bisa datangkan satu unit untuk acara parade di HUT TNI pada Oktober mendatang,” harapnya.
...
https://nasional.kompas.com/read/20...n-perusahaan-alutsista-ukraina?page=all#page2

BTR4, pandur and the future amphibious vehicle from turkey.
Its either btr4 or pandur, not both. IMO
Belum lagi ada anoa amfibi juga.

Mozak II ( i guess its kozak) why would we need this vehicle? Just buy from local company.


----------



## Raduga

NEKONEKO said:


> Its cheaper to upgrade s60 rather than getting skyshield.
> 
> *Wamenhan Apresiasi Kerja Sama Pindad dengan Perusahaan Alutsista Ukraina*
> Direktur Utama Pindad Abraham Mose menjelaskan, kerja sama dengan State Foreign Trade Enterprise (SFETS) dalam bidang perbaikan sistem senjata pertahanan udara AAG bernama S-60 kaliber 57 milimeter (mm).
> ...
> Selain bidang Air Defense, lanjutnya, Pindad juga melanjutkan dan me-_review_ dari rencana kerja sama BTR-4.
> “Rencana akan ada Joint Production BTR 4, di sini terkait penyediaan Tank Amfibi buat Marinir/ TNI AL. Pindad memperoleh benefit terkait pembuatan Ranpur Amfibi,” katanya.
> ...
> Setelah itu dilanjutkan dengan uji coba mengendarai ranpur Mozak II di jalan raya untuk memastikan kecepatan dan suspensi.
> 
> “Ranpur ini layak dikembangkan untuk tentara kita. Semoga Pindad sudah bisa datangkan satu unit untuk acara parade di HUT TNI pada Oktober mendatang,” harapnya.
> ...
> https://nasional.kompas.com/read/20...n-perusahaan-alutsista-ukraina?page=all#page2
> 
> BTR4, pandur and the future amphibious vehicle from turkey.
> Its either btr4 or pandur, not both. IMO
> Belum lagi ada anoa amfibi juga.
> 
> Mozak II ( i guess its kozak) why would we need this vehicle? Just buy from local company.


hmmmm . aren't the BTR-4 got a bad result in test ?? 
but the BTR-4 also had other variants like this one . 











while the one that has been tested in indonesia is this one 




some rumour and news said , this "version" of BTR-4 have tendency to dive down into water when the vehicle are propelled forward in high speed , and that's a very dangerous defect .


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> hmmmm . aren't the BTR-4 got a bad result in test ??
> but the BTR-4 also had other variants like this one .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while the one that has been tested in indonesia is this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some rumour and news said , this "version" of BTR-4 have tendency to dive down into water when the vehicle are propelled forward in high speed , and that's a very dangerous defect .


IMO, just stick with pandur. That's it


----------



## umigami

NEKONEKO said:


> Its cheaper to upgrade s60 rather than getting skyshield.
> 
> *Wamenhan Apresiasi Kerja Sama Pindad dengan Perusahaan Alutsista Ukraina*
> Direktur Utama Pindad Abraham Mose menjelaskan, kerja sama dengan State Foreign Trade Enterprise (SFETS) dalam bidang perbaikan sistem senjata pertahanan udara AAG bernama S-60 kaliber 57 milimeter (mm).
> ...
> Selain bidang Air Defense, lanjutnya, Pindad juga melanjutkan dan me-_review_ dari rencana kerja sama BTR-4.
> “Rencana akan ada Joint Production BTR 4, di sini terkait penyediaan Tank Amfibi buat Marinir/ TNI AL. Pindad memperoleh benefit terkait pembuatan Ranpur Amfibi,” katanya.
> ...
> Setelah itu dilanjutkan dengan uji coba mengendarai ranpur Mozak II di jalan raya untuk memastikan kecepatan dan suspensi.
> 
> “Ranpur ini layak dikembangkan untuk tentara kita. Semoga Pindad sudah bisa datangkan satu unit untuk acara parade di HUT TNI pada Oktober mendatang,” harapnya.
> ...
> https://nasional.kompas.com/read/20...n-perusahaan-alutsista-ukraina?page=all#page2
> 
> BTR4, pandur and the future amphibious vehicle from turkey.
> Its either btr4 or pandur, not both. IMO
> Belum lagi ada anoa amfibi juga.
> 
> Mozak II ( i guess its kozak) why would we need this vehicle? Just buy from local company.


So no more skyshield?


----------



## NEKONEKO

umigami said:


> So no more skyshield?


No, we still can expect more skyshield.

With upgrading s60 we can get lots of automated aag at cheaper price compared to skyshield. We have hundreds s60.

“Realisasi dari kerja sama ini diharapkan Artileri Pertahanan Udara (Arhanud) kita dapat dilengkapi dengan _Fire Control Rada_r dan _Surveillance Radar_ berkemampuan jarak deteksi hingga 150 kilometer (km),” ujarnya.
...
Hingga saat ini, kurang lebih ada 236 unit S-60 yang terdiri dari 188 manual unit dan 48 retrofit yang digunakan TNI satuan Arhanud.
...

Nantinya, lanjut Sakti, pengawakan senjata artileri yang normalnya membutuhkan personil hingga delapan prajurit menjadi hanya membutuhkan satu orang operator saja.

Only need 1 personnel to operate the gun not 8 any more.


----------



## Raduga

any news about our OPV tender ??? they suddenly gone silent for a while .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236517622977445891Eat Lead MF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> any news about our OPV tender ??? they suddenly gone silent for a while .
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236517622977445891Eat Lead MF



They geo tagged the armed groups criminal with Aerial drone first, at least they are not showered those scums with lead blindly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> They geo tagged the armed groups criminal with Aerial drone first, at least they are not showered those scums with lead blindly
> 
> View attachment 611899
> View attachment 611900
> View attachment 611901
> View attachment 611902


we need to equipped more of our personnel with something like this .


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> we need to equipped more of our personnel with something like this .



Even DJI mavic will do at tactical platoon or squad level!!!


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Even DJI mavic will do at tactical platoon or squad level!!!


with an IPAD ............ , all of the operation information could get scrapped by google and apple , it's risky , maybe latter TNI can make their own scout drone also with their own made Display Interface Controller .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

https://thediplomat.com/2020/03/wha...the-future-of-south-korean-military-aviation/


----------



## Ruhnama

NEKONEKO said:


> Unlike us they don't have internal threats. Their islands is close to each other and close the their main island.
> Our 5 biggest island is separated quite far, security, logistic, transportation and infrastructure is challenging. Its like playing on hard mode.
> While they can focus on external matters, we still need to focus on our internal security and affairs.
> Armed group, terrorist, pirates, conflict (ethnic, religion, etc). Etc.


Maybe like turkey have many internal conflict with archipelagic form. Fortunatly our neughboor in good condition not chaotic like mideast

Are police need armed drone like turkish have hehehe, ANKA maybe good 



Nike said:


> *800 villagers evacuated to Timika City to evade rebels' terror*
> 7th Mar 2020 12:11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - The police evacuated 800 villagers in the mountainous area in Timika, Papua, to Timika City to avoid acts of terror by the armed criminal group in the region.
> 
> The evacuees are residents of the three villages of Utikini, Banti, and Kimbely, the Indonesian Police's Nemangkawi Operation Task Force noted in a statement here on late Friday.
> 
> Earlier on in the day, some 30 villagers had sought refuge at the Tembagapura police station after they were intimidated by the armed group. They urged the police to evacuate them to the city.
> 
> The villagers felt unsafe in the presence of the armed group that often compelled them to provide food and brandished their guns at them.
> 
> "We thank the police for protecting us, giving us food, and evacuating us to Timika City. We are scared and unsafe in our own village, especially children," Agus Beanal, a local figure of Banti Village, stated.
> 
> The evacuation process has run from Friday morning to 6 p.m. local time, Tembagapura Police Chief Adjunct Commissioner Hermanto noted.
> 
> "Until 6 p.m. local time, some 800 people were evacuated, including men, women, and children, from Longsoran, Batu Besar, and Kimbely kampongs," he remarked.
> 
> The police has prepared 13 buses to transport them to the city and some other locations.
> 
> "We have prepared food for those still waiting for the bus while awaiting transportation to Timika," Hermanto stated.
> 
> The security situation in Papua remains vulnerable to acts of deadly violence by notorious Papuan separatists.
> 
> The rebels were engaged in repeated exchanges of fire with the Indonesian military and police personnel.
> 
> The rebels had also launched deadly attacks on civilians over the past years and killed several of them.
> 
> In 2019, some 23 shooting and criminal cases involving Papuan groups had claimed the lives of 10 members of the Indonesian police and military as well as 10 civilians, the Papua Police recorded.
> 
> Related news: Policeman dies in shootout with armed criminal group in Papua
> Related news: President orders handling of armed criminal group problem in Papua EDITED BY INE
> 
> Translated by: Zuhdiar Laeis, Sri Haryati
> Editor: Suharto
> 
> https://en.antaranews.com/news/143062/800-villagers-evacuated-to-timika-city-to-evade-rebels-terror
> 
> According to @Tirto id and their cohort, those villagers doesnt have human rights, only armed criminal group scums in Papua and those anti government lackeys had human right and can voicing their opinion


((MErekA ngungsi krnNa takut Prrang konplek dgn TnI dan OpM jadI mrkA ngNgsi mknHa tarik TNI SKRG JUGAAA))
They said always like that, take out all tni personel so the conflict gone. Always they said like that



NEKONEKO said:


> BTR4


Vote for pandur, for commonalit


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> Vote for pandur, for commonalit


Not only on commonality perspective, but looking at pandur "sudden" amphibious performance, it's pretty impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia looks to improve offset implementation*
*Jon Grevatt* - Jane's Defence Weekly
24 February 2020

The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) has indicated a move to try to strengthen the monitoring and evaluation of defence offset projects carried out by foreign contractors in the country.

The MoD said in a recent statement that the intention was to ensure that local capability was being developed in line with local regulations – known as Law 16 – that mandated foreign companies to source content from local companies.

The MoD said that on 20 February that it had held a "progress meeting" featuring the offset programme linked to the Indonesian Air Force’s procurement of Rheinmetall-made Oerlikon Skyshield air-defence system units.

https://www.janes.com/article/94500/indonesia-looks-to-improve-offset-implementation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

NEKONEKO said:


> *Indonesia looks to improve offset implementation*
> *Jon Grevatt* - Jane's Defence Weekly
> 24 February 2020
> 
> The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) has indicated a move to try to strengthen the monitoring and evaluation of defence offset projects carried out by foreign contractors in the country.
> 
> The MoD said in a recent statement that the intention was to ensure that local capability was being developed in line with local regulations – known as Law 16 – that mandated foreign companies to source content from local companies.
> 
> The MoD said that on 20 February that it had held a "progress meeting" featuring the offset programme linked to the Indonesian Air Force’s procurement of Rheinmetall-made Oerlikon Skyshield air-defence system units.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/94500/indonesia-looks-to-improve-offset-implementation


If they're talking about this crap then why push for the Su-35? There's no offsets involved in the deal. In fact, the trade-barter deal only benefits those companies whom are close to the administration.



Nike said:


> They geo tagged the armed groups criminal with Aerial drone first, at least they are not showered those scums with lead blindly
> 
> View attachment 611899
> View attachment 611900
> View attachment 611901
> View attachment 611902


The fact that they still aren't procuring any sort of tracer munitions for them worries me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

*PT Pindad opens new weapons facility*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Weekly

Indonesia's land systems specialist PT Pindad has opened a new facility to produce weapons systems, the company has said.

PT Pindad said in late February that its new automated manufacturing plant is located within its headquarters in Bandung and will be positioned to support its production of front-line military vehicles such as the new Harimau medium tank.

Products that it aims to *manufacture at the facility include 90 mm and 105 mm combat vehicle turrets,* mortar systems, optics, unmanned weapons systems, rockets and missile launchers, and remote-controlled systems.

PT Pindad's managing director Abraham Mose said the new facility is consistent with the company's intention to invest in modern military technologies and that it would help the company meet its financial targets in 2020.
https://www.janes.com/article/94651/pt-pindad-opens-new-weapons-facility

105 mm? IIRC we only got 90 mm tot, we will assembly the turret.
We still unable to produce the gun barrel.

The cooperation with CMI defence, will be a stepping stone for PINDAD to be able to develop the gun system + turret and the ammunition too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

*WAMENHAN MINTA PT PINDAD (PERSERO) MODERNISASI PABRIK PELURU*
7 MARET 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Amunisi buatan Pindad (CNBC)_

Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Sakti Wahyu Trenggono meminta PT Pindad (Persero) melakukan modernisasi mesin-mesin di fasilitas Divisi Munisi yang diimiliki perusahaan plat merah itu di Turen, Malang, Jawa Timur.

“Pindad harus melakukan modernisasi fasilitas yang dimilikinya di Divisi Munisi agar bisa meningkatkan kapasitas produksi dan menurunkan harga satu peluru,” kata Sakti melalui keterangan resmi, Sabtu (7/3/2020).

Sakti Wahyu berkunjung ke Divisi Munisi PT Pindad, Jumat (6/3/2020). Dalam kunjungan tersebut, dia didampingi Sekretaris Jenderal (Sekjen) Kementerian Pertahanan Laksda TNI Agus Setiadji, Dirjen Renhan Marsekal Muda TNI Dody Tri Sunu, Kabaranahan Mayor Jenderal TNI Budi Prijono, Direktur Utama Pindad, Abraham Mose beserta jajaran Drireksi.

Menurut Sakti jika Pindad mampu melakukan modernisasi fasilitasnya dengan menerapkan otomatisasi dan integrasi, biaya produksi menjadi turun secara signifikan dan harga jual menjadi lebih terjangkau.

“Sekarang harga jual peluru sekitar Rp4.200 per butir, jika mesin produksi dimodernisasi, maka akan terjadi penurunan biaya karena lebih efisien. Mesin produksi yang ada saat ini adalah mesin tahun 60-an, jadi sudah sangat tua. Kemhan memastikan seluruh kapasitas pindad akan diserap oleh TNI dan Polri,” katanya.

Dilansir dari laman _Bisnis_ (7/3//2020), Direktur Utama PT Pindad Abraham Mose mengatakan Pindad berencana meningkatkan kapasitas produksi Munisi Kaliber Kecil (MKK), Munisi Kaliber Besar (MKB) atau menengah, Roket/ Rudal dan lain-lain yang juga menjadi Program pemerintah dalam rangka mendorong kemampuan industri lokal, menuju kemandirian Alpalhankam.

“Harapan Pindad agar dukungan penuh dari Kementerian Pertahanan ini segera terlaksana terhadap penambahan kapasitas produksi, serta peningkatan kualitas produksi Pindad untuk mendukung kemandirian Alpalhankam,” ujarnya.

Dalam kunjungannya kemarin, Wamenhan beserta rombongan mengunjungi berbagai fasilitas produksi Divisi Munisi Pindad yang memiliki luas 166 hektare dan terdiri dari fasilitas produksi MKK, MKB atau menengah dan fasilitas pengembangan serta laboratorium uji munisi.

Beberapa waktu lalu gedung fasilitas produksi MKK juga sudah diresmikan untuk menambah kapasitas dari kebutuhan TNI Polri yang masih belum tercukupi.

Adapun lahan pabrik Divisi Munisi masih banyak yang belum terpakai. Lahan itu disebut dapat dimanfaatkan untuk pembangunan pabrik-pabrik munisi baru maupun pabrik propellant yang merupakan bahan baku utama munisi dan belum tersedia di dalam negeri.

https://lancerdefense.com/2020/03/07/wamenhan-minta-pt-pindad-persero-modernisasi-pabrik-peluru/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

the interior is quite neat and wiring system is put in place


----------



## Nike

We are taking the most complete package likely, there is simulator and their support system is comprises radar artillery finder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*Coronavirus: South Korea sends presidential plane to evacuate citizens from Diamond Princess cruise ship*





A South Korean presidential plane arrives after an about two-hour flight from Seoul, at Haneda Airport in Tokyo on Feb 18, 2020.PHOTO: EPA-EFE

Published
Feb 18, 2020, 3:55 pm SGT

SEOUL (THE KOREA HERALD/ASIA NEWS NETWORK, AFP) - The VCN-235 Air Force plane left Seoul Air Base in Seongnam, Gyeonggi Province, at noon on Tuesday (Feb 18), and landed in Japan's Haneda Airport, 20 minutes away from the Yokohama port where the cruise ship Diamond Princess is docked.

The plane is scheduled to leave Japan on Wednesday and arrive at Gimpo Airport at around 8am. It is set to evacuate five people - four South Korean nationals and a Japanese spouse - from the cruise ship. But the final number could change depending on the situation, according to government officials.

There are 14 Koreans onboard - nine passengers and five crew members, all of whom are reportedly unaffected by the coronavirus. They have been stranded on the ship with around 3,700 people since Feb 3, after a former passenger was diagnosed with the virus. As of Tuesday, 542 people were infected with Covid-19, in the largest cluster of virus cases outside of China.



Spoiler: continue reading...



The remaining Koreans have said they want to stay on the ship, largely due to their residence status tied to Japan. The mandatory quarantine on the cruise is set to end Wednesday, which means the remaining Koreans may leave the ship if they test negative.

Upon returning from Japan, the evacuees will be transported to quarantine facilities of Incheon Airport for 14 days, similar to hundreds of Korean nationals airlifted from Wuhan, China, the epicentre of the covid-19 outbreak.

"The decision to repatriate Korean nationals who wish to return was made, on the outbreak of many Covid-19 cases on the Diamond Princess cruise," said Health Vice-Minister Kim Kang-lip during a regular briefing. "The location of the temporary lodging facility was selected considering the small number of evacuees."

The government had decided to deploy the 19-seat government plane, considering the small number of evacuees and the cost, it added.

The evacuees will be expected to pay a plane fee of around 300,000 won (S$351) per adult, similar to the rate billed for Koreans airlifted from Wuhan.
Travelling together on the plane will be doctors, nurses, and Foreign Ministry and quarantine officials. Upon arrival, they will be transported to Yokohama port and will quarantine the evacuees on the cruise ship first.

Related Story
*Coronavirus microsite: Get latest updates, videos and graphics *
Related Story
*Coronavirus cases in Singapore: What we know so far*
Related Story
*Interactive: Places impacted by the coronavirus so far*
Evacuees who test positive for the virus or exhibit symptoms will be prohibited from boarding the flight. Those infected with the virus will stay in Japan for treatment.

Seoul's sudden decision to evacuate its citizens comes as many countries have decided to airlift their citizens stranded on the cruise ship. Last week, the government was not considering the evacuation, as most of the Korean nationals on the cruise consider Japan their main country of residence and had not expressed intention to return.

The United States was the first to send planes, transporting 328 citizens from the cruise back to the US. Among them, 14 passengers tested positive for the coronavirus.

Australia, Canada, Israel, Italy and Hong Kong were also planning to repatriate citizens from the cruise.

As of Tuesday, more than 73,000 have been infected with Covid-19 around the world, with the death toll exceeding 1,800, mostly in China.

South Korea confirmed another case of the coronavirus on Tuesday, bringing the total number of infections in the country to 31.



~~~
VCN-235, is it made by PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Indonesian-aircraft Industries)?
it thought they use it for coast-guard only.
they called it, presidential plane. nice, so its for VIP flight


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

182 said:


> *Coronavirus: South Korea sends presidential plane to evacuate citizens from Diamond Princess cruise ship*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A South Korean presidential plane arrives after an about two-hour flight from Seoul, at Haneda Airport in Tokyo on Feb 18, 2020.PHOTO: EPA-EFE
> 
> Published
> Feb 18, 2020, 3:55 pm SGT
> 
> SEOUL (THE KOREA HERALD/ASIA NEWS NETWORK, AFP) - The VCN-235 Air Force plane left Seoul Air Base in Seongnam, Gyeonggi Province, at noon on Tuesday (Feb 18), and landed in Japan's Haneda Airport, 20 minutes away from the Yokohama port where the cruise ship Diamond Princess is docked.
> 
> The plane is scheduled to leave Japan on Wednesday and arrive at Gimpo Airport at around 8am. It is set to evacuate five people - four South Korean nationals and a Japanese spouse - from the cruise ship. But the final number could change depending on the situation, according to government officials.
> 
> There are 14 Koreans onboard - nine passengers and five crew members, all of whom are reportedly unaffected by the coronavirus. They have been stranded on the ship with around 3,700 people since Feb 3, after a former passenger was diagnosed with the virus. As of Tuesday, 542 people were infected with Covid-19, in the largest cluster of virus cases outside of China.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: continue reading...
> 
> 
> 
> The remaining Koreans have said they want to stay on the ship, largely due to their residence status tied to Japan. The mandatory quarantine on the cruise is set to end Wednesday, which means the remaining Koreans may leave the ship if they test negative.
> 
> Upon returning from Japan, the evacuees will be transported to quarantine facilities of Incheon Airport for 14 days, similar to hundreds of Korean nationals airlifted from Wuhan, China, the epicentre of the covid-19 outbreak.
> 
> "The decision to repatriate Korean nationals who wish to return was made, on the outbreak of many Covid-19 cases on the Diamond Princess cruise," said Health Vice-Minister Kim Kang-lip during a regular briefing. "The location of the temporary lodging facility was selected considering the small number of evacuees."
> 
> The government had decided to deploy the 19-seat government plane, considering the small number of evacuees and the cost, it added.
> 
> The evacuees will be expected to pay a plane fee of around 300,000 won (S$351) per adult, similar to the rate billed for Koreans airlifted from Wuhan.
> Travelling together on the plane will be doctors, nurses, and Foreign Ministry and quarantine officials. Upon arrival, they will be transported to Yokohama port and will quarantine the evacuees on the cruise ship first.
> 
> Related Story
> *Coronavirus microsite: Get latest updates, videos and graphics *
> Related Story
> *Coronavirus cases in Singapore: What we know so far*
> Related Story
> *Interactive: Places impacted by the coronavirus so far*
> Evacuees who test positive for the virus or exhibit symptoms will be prohibited from boarding the flight. Those infected with the virus will stay in Japan for treatment.
> 
> Seoul's sudden decision to evacuate its citizens comes as many countries have decided to airlift their citizens stranded on the cruise ship. Last week, the government was not considering the evacuation, as most of the Korean nationals on the cruise consider Japan their main country of residence and had not expressed intention to return.
> 
> The United States was the first to send planes, transporting 328 citizens from the cruise back to the US. Among them, 14 passengers tested positive for the coronavirus.
> 
> Australia, Canada, Israel, Italy and Hong Kong were also planning to repatriate citizens from the cruise.
> 
> As of Tuesday, more than 73,000 have been infected with Covid-19 around the world, with the death toll exceeding 1,800, mostly in China.
> 
> South Korea confirmed another case of the coronavirus on Tuesday, bringing the total number of infections in the country to 31.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~
> VCN-235, is it made by PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Indonesian-aircraft Industries)?
> it thought they use it for coast-guard only.
> they called it, presidential plane. nice, so its for VIP flight



Yup, they got their CN 235 from PTDI. Some of the planes being bought are used for presidential planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Yay..! More territory for potential future exploitation..! 
Just to be clear, this is a seabed area north of Papua... 

http://www.futuredirections.org.au/...s-claim-for-new-borders-in-the-south-pacific/

*Indonesia Makes Claim for New Borders in the South Pacific*
4 MARCH 2020 Jarryd de Haan, Research Analyst, Indo-Pacific Research Programme
*
Background*
Indonesian government representatives are currently in New York to argue their case for continental shelf claims in the area north of Papua. The claim, which was first submitted in April 2019, will be raised during today’s plenary meeting of the fifty-second session of the Commission on the Limits of the Continental Shelf. According to a statement from the Indonesian Coordinating Ministry for Maritime and Investment Affairs, the claim seeks the right to explore close to 200,000 square kilometres along the continental shelf located around the Eauripik Rise as shown on the map below.








Spoiler: Continued...



*Comment*
Indonesia’s claim is based on the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS), which states that countries may make territorial claims based on continental shelves that extend beyond the 200 nautical mile limit known as the Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ), so long as the claimed area does not border other countries. The area claimed by Indonesia meets those requirements and must be examined by the UN Commission on the Limit of the Continental Shelf (UNCLCS) to determine whether the rise is a part of Indonesia’s continental shelf.

The incentive behind the claim is primarily economic. If approved, Indonesia will be granted the rights to explore the seabed for oil, gas and minerals. Prior to the plenary session, Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investment Minister Luhut Pandjaitan was quoted as saying:

If we can get this, we may still find minerals or other resources that future generations can then exploit in the next 10 to 15 years… If I am not mistaken, South Korea has found huge nickel reserves [in the Pacific Ocean] under 3,000 meters. So even though we [cannot] explore it now, in 15 years the technology will certainly have continued to develop.

Indonesia, however, is not the only country that has economic interests in that region. Papua New Guinea (PNG), Micronesia and Palau have all previously submitted claims that include the areas claimed by Indonesia. While Palau’s claim only overlaps with a very small section of Indonesia’s claim, the submissions by Micronesia and PNG include the entirety of the Eauripik Rise that sits outside of their respective EEZs.

Following Indonesia’s submission, UNCLCS will need to determine whether Indonesia’s argument that the Eauripik Rise is a natural prolongation of its territory in North Papua is scientifically accurate. At the same time, however, UNCLCS will examine the other claims to the same area. It seems unlikely that UNCLCS will find Indonesia’s claim valid without coming to a similar conclusion about at least one the other claims made by Micronesia, PNG and Palau. If Indonesia’s claim is found to be true, therefore, it will likely have to negotiate the boundaries of the continental shelf with other claimants.

If negotiations were to take place, it could cause some frictions with the other claimants. Micronesia, Palau and PNG would have much higher stakes in the negotiations given how valuable the natural resources are in respect to their much lower GDPs. Those frictions, however, will likely be minor and short-lived. The Eauripik Rise holds little strategic value and Indonesia has significantly greater bargaining power, putting its government in a position where it can better negotiate an amicable agreement.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia should not ignore Netherlands in warship procurement*
8th Mar 2020 18:41

By Rahmad Nasution and M.Teguh Ar





Bogor, W Java (ANTARA) - The state visit of King Willem-Alexander and Queen Máxima of the Netherlands to Indonesia from March 9 to 13 is a remarkable moment for the two nations to strengthen their cooperation in various fields, including defense sector.

During the royal couple's visit, according to the Dutch Embassy in Jakarta, some 180 representatives of 130 Dutch companies and knowledge institutions will join a parallel economic mission.

The mission will offer opportunities for the Dutch and Indonesian companies and institutions to exchange knowledge and expertise in finding smart and innovative solutions together.

This article attempts to explore issues related to the Indonesian Navy's intention to procure new warships.

The visit of Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto to France early this year has generated a lot of buzz in the military news.
A report by French newspaper La Tribune, for instance, stated that Indonesia was interested in buying 48 Rafale fighter jets, four Scorpene class submarines, and two Gowind 2500 ton corvettes from French defense industry.

The report was widely circulated by online news media outlets, including notable naval news website Navy Recognition. While Subianto subsequently played down the report by stating it was more of a wish from the French side (Jakarta Post, 2020), it is still interesting to see whether such purchase in particular regarding the two Gowind 2500 class corvettes makes sense for Indonesia.

Displacing at 2500 tons and 102 meters in length, the Gowind 2500 will be classified as frigates by the Indonesian navy (TNI AL). In terms of size and capability, it is very similar to the two Sigma PKR 10514 frigates that the Indonesian navy currently operates.

If Indonesia's interest in procuring these two ships is true, it will not make any sense in terms of commonality, maintenance and logistics. Operating ships of two different classes from two different producers will pose maintenance and logistics problems.

Operating the French designed Gowind 2500 will force both TNI AL as the user and PT PAL as possible industry partner to spend time and resources to learn and adapt in building and maintaining such ships. While those hurdles might be warranted if the new classes of ships bring new capabilities into the table, the fact is that the Gowind 2500 does not offer much new capabilities compared to the Dutch designed Sigma PKR 10514 that TNI AL has already operated.

One way to reduce differences and logistical burdens if Indonesia goes through with buying the Gowind 2500 corvettes is by installing the same subsystems that is currently used in the Sigma PKR 10514 frigates. Like most modern naval ship designs, the ship's subsystems such as weapons, sensors and combat management systems are customizable according the user's needs. Ships of different classes constructed by different countries can carry the same weapon systems and sensors.

In this case, installing the same radar, sonar and weapons in the Gowind 2500 corvettes as the current Sigma PKR 10514 will reduce commonality problems. Of course, if improving commonality is the goal here, then one might wonder why Indonesia needs to buy a different class of ships from a different country in the first place. Why not just go through with ordering more Sigma PKR 10514 frigates?




Indonesian battle ships (HO/Damen)

The biggest advantage of the Sigma PKR 1014 frigates has against Gowind 2500 corvettes is experience. Indonesia has had a long experience operating the Dutch built Sigma class ships. From the four Diponegoro class corvettes operated since 2007, to the two Sigma PKR 10514 frigates jointly built by Damen Schelde of Netherlands and PT PAL Indonesia, both TNI AL and also PT PAL have been familiarized with operating, maintaining and also building this class of ships.

Aside from that, the industrial relations between PT PAL and Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding have already been established. The recent Sigma PKR 10514 building program has seen a close coordination between PT PAL and Damen Schelde where, according to PT PAL's official website, up to 75 personnel of this state-owned shipbuilder underwent a training at Damen shipyard in the Netherlands as part of a Transfer of Technology program. In contrast the builder of Gowind 2500, Naval Group, has not had the same extent of experience and engagement in Indonesia.




Production inside Damen Shipyard (ANTARA/Rahmad Nasution)

Looking at the current trend in naval development in the world, it is evident that the need to improve commonality is gaining importance. Indonesia’s closest neighbor Malaysia is currently undergoing a naval transformation program called "15 to 5". It calls for a reduction of the classes of ships operated by the Royal Malaysian Navy from the current 15 classes into just 5 in the future. Singapore has also strive to reduce the classes of ships operated in their navy by commissioning larger multirole platforms that combines the missions and capabilities of previous smaller dedicated ships.

Looking at this, it is clear that the allure of a more streamlined training, logistics and maintenance afforded by operating smaller classes of ships is not missed by our neighbors. This is why Indonesia should also strive to reduce the number of ship classes operated by TNI AL.

Instead of introducing a new class of ships such as the Gowind 2500 that offers little new capabilities, Indonesia should instead focus on building the Sigma PKR 10514 frigates that it has already operated two units.


*Rahmad Nasution is an ANTARA journalist
* M.Teguh Ariffaiz Nasution is a graduate of the University of Indonesia's international relations department.

*The views and opinions expressed on this page are those of the authors and do not necessarily reflect the official policy or position of ANTARA News Agency

Related news: Navy dispatches warships to search crashed Lion Air

Related news: PAL asks for government support to export warships to Africa
By Rahmad Nasution and M.Teguh Ar
Editor: Fardah Assegaf


https://en.antaranews.com/news/143130/indonesia-should-not-ignore-netherlands-in-warship-procurement


----------



## ardezzo

NO NO NO!! No Gowind, not much different with our PKR if not the same.
We should procure destroyers/heavy frigate

Just go for Damen's Omega destroyers, in return they gave us PKR 10514 blue prints and rights

In my dream! hohoho


----------



## NEKONEKO

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232630693370507264
Its getting interesting indeed, although luhut already said that the frigate will come from Denmark, damen still push hard.
I guess both Denmark and Netherlands royal family promote their ship when visit Indonesia, the way I see it we are more interested in Iver but the PKR offer given by Damen is not easy to ignore and still can change the whole thing.

Get iver and negotiate for more pkr. IMO


----------



## gondes

*Pindad dan FNSS garap kemitraan strategis kedua melalui IFV roda rantai*

CategoryArmored VehiclePosted onMarch 9, 2020AuthorRangga Baswara SawiyyaLeave a comment

AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Jajaran produk kendaraan tempur (ranpur) buatan PT Pindad, Bandung tak lama lagi akan bertambah dengan hadirnya ranpur infanteri (IFV) beroda rantai.

Kantor berita internasioal Anadolu Agency dari Turki menyiarkan hal ini pada 6 Maret 2020 lalu.

Terkait hal tersebut, Airspace Review kemudian menghubungi Vice President Inovasi PT Pindad Windu Paramata untuk mengonfirmasi lebih lanjut.

Dari situ didapatkan info bahwa produk IFV yang akan dibangun oleh Pindad dan FNSS adalah IFV berbasis Tank Medium _Harimau (Kaplan)._

“Pada prinsipnya kendaraan sama, hanya bodinya saja yang beda,” ujar pria berperawakan jangkung jebolan Desain Produk FSRD, ITB ini.

Seperti diketahui, tank _Harimau _menggunakan mesin penggerak diesel di bagian belakang. Sedangkan IFV, akan menempatkan posisi mesin di depan. Kompartemen belakang selanjtunya akan dijadikan ruang untuk pasukan.

Ditanyakan lebih lanjut apakah kubah senjata berkanon 30 mm yang akan digunakan IFV (_tracked_) ini akan menggunakan kubah yang sama pada IFV (beroda ban) _Kobra_?

Windu menjelaskan bahwa Pindad dan FNSS masih meraciknya. Jadi, tidak menggunakan milik _Kobra_.





Rangga B. Sawiyya/AR
Kubah senjata yang yang akan digunakan adalah jenis tak berawak atau populer dengan sebutan RCWS (_Remote Controlled Weapon Station_).

Proyek IFV atau disebut juga Medium Tank APC ini merupakan kemitraan kedua antara Pindad dan FNSS setelah Tank Medium _Harimau _yang digulirkan pada 2015.

Sebanyak 18 unit tank berkanon 105 mm HP ini tengah memasuki jalur produksi atas pesanan TNI AD untuk batalion kavaleri.





Pindad
Kemungkinan besar proyek IFV roda rantai akan dirilis di Indo Defence, November 2020. 

Kehadirannya akan melengkapi IFV 8X8 _Kobra_ yang akan digunakan oleh Batalyon Infanteri Mekanis TNI AD. _Kobra_ saat ini sedang diproduksi sebanyak 22 unit.

https://www.airspace-review.com/202...raan-strategis-kedua-melalui-ifv-roda-rantai/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Future Navy fleets (2030) should be comprised of 6+6 fleets, six Airwarfare defense frigates and six multipurpose small frigates (Martadinata class) supplemented by fleets of efficient corvettes like Bung Tomo class, Diponegoro class and future OPV. If budget permitted should go for Indonesia future destroyer (in class of Arleigh Burke or comparable vessels ) to escort highly valuable vessels like LHD. This with tactical data link in Link Y the Navy already in possesion with more MPA aircraft in future patrol aircraft, combined with long range HALE/MALE UAV MPA patrol fleets and recent studies of BPPT to made link of Indonesia equivalent of SOSUS and array of Maritime radar coverage will made Indonesia Navy had wide array of defense screen.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Chestnut

gondes said:


> *Pindad dan FNSS garap kemitraan strategis kedua melalui IFV roda rantai*
> 
> CategoryArmored VehiclePosted onMarch 9, 2020AuthorRangga Baswara SawiyyaLeave a comment
> 
> AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Jajaran produk kendaraan tempur (ranpur) buatan PT Pindad, Bandung tak lama lagi akan bertambah dengan hadirnya ranpur infanteri (IFV) beroda rantai.
> 
> Kantor berita internasioal Anadolu Agency dari Turki menyiarkan hal ini pada 6 Maret 2020 lalu.
> 
> Terkait hal tersebut, Airspace Review kemudian menghubungi Vice President Inovasi PT Pindad Windu Paramata untuk mengonfirmasi lebih lanjut.
> 
> Dari situ didapatkan info bahwa produk IFV yang akan dibangun oleh Pindad dan FNSS adalah IFV berbasis Tank Medium _Harimau (Kaplan)._
> 
> “Pada prinsipnya kendaraan sama, hanya bodinya saja yang beda,” ujar pria berperawakan jangkung jebolan Desain Produk FSRD, ITB ini.
> 
> Seperti diketahui, tank _Harimau _menggunakan mesin penggerak diesel di bagian belakang. Sedangkan IFV, akan menempatkan posisi mesin di depan. Kompartemen belakang selanjtunya akan dijadikan ruang untuk pasukan.
> 
> Ditanyakan lebih lanjut apakah kubah senjata berkanon 30 mm yang akan digunakan IFV (_tracked_) ini akan menggunakan kubah yang sama pada IFV (beroda ban) _Kobra_?
> 
> Windu menjelaskan bahwa Pindad dan FNSS masih meraciknya. Jadi, tidak menggunakan milik _Kobra_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rangga B. Sawiyya/AR
> Kubah senjata yang yang akan digunakan adalah jenis tak berawak atau populer dengan sebutan RCWS (_Remote Controlled Weapon Station_).
> 
> Proyek IFV atau disebut juga Medium Tank APC ini merupakan kemitraan kedua antara Pindad dan FNSS setelah Tank Medium _Harimau _yang digulirkan pada 2015.
> 
> Sebanyak 18 unit tank berkanon 105 mm HP ini tengah memasuki jalur produksi atas pesanan TNI AD untuk batalion kavaleri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pindad
> Kemungkinan besar proyek IFV roda rantai akan dirilis di Indo Defence, November 2020.
> 
> Kehadirannya akan melengkapi IFV 8X8 _Kobra_ yang akan digunakan oleh Batalyon Infanteri Mekanis TNI AD. _Kobra_ saat ini sedang diproduksi sebanyak 22 unit.
> 
> https://www.airspace-review.com/202...raan-strategis-kedua-melalui-ifv-roda-rantai/


Why wouldn't they use the ARES 30mm? It'll just save development and operational costs.

*Edit: I missed the RCWS part. Hopefully they'd be sensible and just push for a common RCWS module.



Nike said:


> Future Navy fleets (2030) should be comprised of 6+6 fleets, six Airwarfare defense frigates and six multipurpose small frigates (Martadinata class) supplemented by fleets of efficient corvettes like Bung Tomo class, Diponegoro class and future OPV. If budget permitted should go for Indonesia future destroyer (in class of Arleigh Burke or comparable vessels ) to escort highly valuable vessels like LHD. This with tactical data link in Link Y the Navy already in possesion with more MPA aircraft in future patrol aircraft, combined with long range HALE/MALE UAV MPA patrol fleets and recent studies of BPPT to made link of Indonesia equivalent of SOSUS and array of Maritime radar coverage will made Indonesia Navy had wide array of defense screen.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Keep in mind that when the government uses the term "Air Warfare Frigates", they are very much in actuality Air Warfare Destroyers due to their size and capability. The Iver-Huidtfelt, the MKS180, and the Belharra Classes all have the same capabilities to the Hobart Class used by the RAN.

To have a 6+6 structure in that context would leave capability gaps in the fleet. Rather the amount of actual Frigates should be at least double that of the Destroyers, and the Corvettes should be at least double the amount of Frigates. Anything past that would fall under Navy/Coast Guard patrol boats.

I agree with you however with the need for datalinking for the entire fleet along with martime surveillance radars, MPA's, ship-borne/land based MALE and HALE UAV's, along with datalinking to the Army's shore based AShM's unit that are being planned currently.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Chestnut said:


> Why wouldn't they use the ARES 30mm? It'll just save development and operational costs.
> 
> *Edit: I missed the RCWS part. Hopefully they'd be sensible and just push for a common RCWS module.


From the previous news pindad-fnss will develop rcws, for use in our apc i guess.
Pindad already eyeing rcws and turrets.

Is there any project to develop precision guided munition? Laser / gps guided bomb or something like jdam kit


----------



## Kansel

gondes said:


> *Pindad dan FNSS garap kemitraan strategis kedua melalui IFV roda rantai*
> 
> CategoryArmored VehiclePosted onMarch 9, 2020AuthorRangga Baswara SawiyyaLeave a comment
> 
> AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Jajaran produk kendaraan tempur (ranpur) buatan PT Pindad, Bandung tak lama lagi akan bertambah dengan hadirnya ranpur infanteri (IFV) beroda rantai.
> 
> Kantor berita internasioal Anadolu Agency dari Turki menyiarkan hal ini pada 6 Maret 2020 lalu.
> 
> Terkait hal tersebut, Airspace Review kemudian menghubungi Vice President Inovasi PT Pindad Windu Paramata untuk mengonfirmasi lebih lanjut.
> 
> Dari situ didapatkan info bahwa produk IFV yang akan dibangun oleh Pindad dan FNSS adalah IFV berbasis Tank Medium _Harimau (Kaplan)._
> 
> “Pada prinsipnya kendaraan sama, hanya bodinya saja yang beda,” ujar pria berperawakan jangkung jebolan Desain Produk FSRD, ITB ini.
> 
> Seperti diketahui, tank _Harimau _menggunakan mesin penggerak diesel di bagian belakang. Sedangkan IFV, akan menempatkan posisi mesin di depan. Kompartemen belakang selanjtunya akan dijadikan ruang untuk pasukan.
> 
> Ditanyakan lebih lanjut apakah kubah senjata berkanon 30 mm yang akan digunakan IFV (_tracked_) ini akan menggunakan kubah yang sama pada IFV (beroda ban) _Kobra_?
> 
> Windu menjelaskan bahwa Pindad dan FNSS masih meraciknya. Jadi, tidak menggunakan milik _Kobra_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rangga B. Sawiyya/AR
> Kubah senjata yang yang akan digunakan adalah jenis tak berawak atau populer dengan sebutan RCWS (_Remote Controlled Weapon Station_).
> 
> Proyek IFV atau disebut juga Medium Tank APC ini merupakan kemitraan kedua antara Pindad dan FNSS setelah Tank Medium _Harimau _yang digulirkan pada 2015.
> 
> Sebanyak 18 unit tank berkanon 105 mm HP ini tengah memasuki jalur produksi atas pesanan TNI AD untuk batalion kavaleri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pindad
> Kemungkinan besar proyek IFV roda rantai akan dirilis di Indo Defence, November 2020.
> 
> Kehadirannya akan melengkapi IFV 8X8 _Kobra_ yang akan digunakan oleh Batalyon Infanteri Mekanis TNI AD. _Kobra_ saat ini sedang diproduksi sebanyak 22 unit.
> 
> https://www.airspace-review.com/202...raan-strategis-kedua-melalui-ifv-roda-rantai/


Then what's this amphibious vehicle shit people talking around? Or does pindad and FNSS designing this IFV to have amphibious capabilities?





NEKONEKO said:


> From the previous news pindad-fnss will develop rcws, for use in our apc i guess.
> Pindad already eyeing rcws and turrets.
> 
> Is there any project to develop precision guided munition? Laser / gps guided bomb or something like jdam kit





Cromwell said:


> View attachment 604804
> View attachment 604805


----------



## Jatosint

*Prajurit TNI di Papua Gugur Ditembak KKSB Saat Berwudu untuk Salat Subuh*
Saiman - detikNews
Senin, 09 Mar 2020 13:10 WIB




Jasad Sertu La Ongge dimasukkan ke mobil jenazah. Foto: Saiman/detikcom
*
Timika* - Anggota TNI dari Koramil Jila 1710-05 Kodim 1710 Mimika, Timika Papua, Sertu La Ongge, gugur jadi korban penembakan KKSB. Sertu La Ongge terkena pantulan tembakan saat berwudu untuk salat Subuh.

Sebelumnya, korban sempat menjalani perawatan di UGD RSUD Mimika. Sertu La Ongge tiba di RSUD pada pukul 10.50 WIT, Senin (9/3/2020), namun nyawanya tidak tertolong.

Dandim 1710 Mimika Letkol Inf Pio L Nainggolan mengatakan korban merupakan anggota Kodim 1710 Mimika yang bertugas di Koramil 1710-05.

Dandim menuturkan target penembakan adalah Pos Pamrahwan. Penembakan terjadi pada pukul 05.10 WIT. Proses evakuasi memakan waktu cukup lama karena jauhnya jarak dengan rumah sakit dan terkendala cuaca.

Sertu La Ongge sedang berwudu untuk salat Subuh saat penembakan. Nahas, dia terkena pantulan atau rekoset amunisi.

"Jadi saya luruskan, yang terjadi itu penembakan, bukan penyerangan, korban terkena rekoset amunisi di telinga bagian kiri, korban sempat mendapat perawatan namun tidak tertolong," Kata Dandim.

Saat ini korban sudah dipindahkan ke kamar jenazah RSUD Mimika ke Makodim 1710 Mimika.
=====================================================================

Rest well soldier....

Anyone knows what is behind OPM increasing their attack since last week?


----------



## Nike

Jatosint said:


> *Prajurit TNI di Papua Gugur Ditembak KKSB Saat Berwudu untuk Salat Subuh*
> Saiman - detikNews
> Senin, 09 Mar 2020 13:10 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasad Sertu La Ongge dimasukkan ke mobil jenazah. Foto: Saiman/detikcom
> *
> Timika* - Anggota TNI dari Koramil Jila 1710-05 Kodim 1710 Mimika, Timika Papua, Sertu La Ongge, gugur jadi korban penembakan KKSB. Sertu La Ongge terkena pantulan tembakan saat berwudu untuk salat Subuh.
> 
> Sebelumnya, korban sempat menjalani perawatan di UGD RSUD Mimika. Sertu La Ongge tiba di RSUD pada pukul 10.50 WIT, Senin (9/3/2020), namun nyawanya tidak tertolong.
> 
> Dandim 1710 Mimika Letkol Inf Pio L Nainggolan mengatakan korban merupakan anggota Kodim 1710 Mimika yang bertugas di Koramil 1710-05.
> 
> Dandim menuturkan target penembakan adalah Pos Pamrahwan. Penembakan terjadi pada pukul 05.10 WIT. Proses evakuasi memakan waktu cukup lama karena jauhnya jarak dengan rumah sakit dan terkendala cuaca.
> 
> Sertu La Ongge sedang berwudu untuk salat Subuh saat penembakan. Nahas, dia terkena pantulan atau rekoset amunisi.
> 
> "Jadi saya luruskan, yang terjadi itu penembakan, bukan penyerangan, korban terkena rekoset amunisi di telinga bagian kiri, korban sempat mendapat perawatan namun tidak tertolong," Kata Dandim.
> 
> Saat ini korban sudah dipindahkan ke kamar jenazah RSUD Mimika ke Makodim 1710 Mimika.
> =====================================================================
> 
> Rest well soldier....
> 
> Anyone knows what is behind OPM increasing their attack since last week?



PON Papua and failed of their propaganda attack during last communal riots in late 2019. And subsequent large scale manhunts made their already fractured faction to increasing cooperation and made large scale attack to push their common goals


----------



## Raduga

NEKONEKO said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232630693370507264
> Its getting interesting indeed, although luhut already said that the frigate will come from Denmark, damen still push hard.
> I guess both Denmark and Netherlands royal family promote their ship when visit Indonesia, the way I see it we are more interested in Iver but the PKR offer given by Damen is not easy to ignore and still can change the whole thing.
> 
> Get iver and negotiate for more pkr. IMO


or maybe just get both PKR and Omega lol , one should be designated for air warfare destroyer (elongated 150m iver) and Omega as ASW Destroyer .


----------



## NEKONEKO

Jatosint said:


> *Prajurit TNI di Papua Gugur Ditembak KKSB Saat Berwudu untuk Salat Subuh*
> Saiman - detikNews
> Senin, 09 Mar 2020 13:10 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasad Sertu La Ongge dimasukkan ke mobil jenazah. Foto: Saiman/detikcom
> *
> Timika* - Anggota TNI dari Koramil Jila 1710-05 Kodim 1710 Mimika, Timika Papua, Sertu La Ongge, gugur jadi korban penembakan KKSB. Sertu La Ongge terkena pantulan tembakan saat berwudu untuk salat Subuh.
> 
> Sebelumnya, korban sempat menjalani perawatan di UGD RSUD Mimika. Sertu La Ongge tiba di RSUD pada pukul 10.50 WIT, Senin (9/3/2020), namun nyawanya tidak tertolong.
> 
> Dandim 1710 Mimika Letkol Inf Pio L Nainggolan mengatakan korban merupakan anggota Kodim 1710 Mimika yang bertugas di Koramil 1710-05.
> 
> Dandim menuturkan target penembakan adalah Pos Pamrahwan. Penembakan terjadi pada pukul 05.10 WIT. Proses evakuasi memakan waktu cukup lama karena jauhnya jarak dengan rumah sakit dan terkendala cuaca.
> 
> Sertu La Ongge sedang berwudu untuk salat Subuh saat penembakan. Nahas, dia terkena pantulan atau rekoset amunisi.
> 
> "Jadi saya luruskan, yang terjadi itu penembakan, bukan penyerangan, korban terkena rekoset amunisi di telinga bagian kiri, korban sempat mendapat perawatan namun tidak tertolong," Kata Dandim.
> 
> Saat ini korban sudah dipindahkan ke kamar jenazah RSUD Mimika ke Makodim 1710 Mimika.
> =====================================================================
> 
> Rest well soldier....
> 
> Anyone knows what is behind OPM increasing their attack since last week?


Rest in peace.

Saat berwudhu. Insya allah khusnul khatimah. Amin.

_Kapal selam Alugoro yang telah berhasil menjalani tahapan uji Tactical Diving Depth (TDD) hingga kedalaman 310,8 meter di Perairan Utara Pulau Bali pada Rabu (4/3). Sebelumnya Kapal Selam Alugoro juga telah berhasil melaksanakan Nominal Diving Depth (NDD) 250 meter pada 20 Januari 2020 lalu._
https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...kapal-selam-made-in-ri-sukses-uji-selam-310-m

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> or maybe just get both PKR and Omega lol , one should be designated for air warfare destroyer (elongated 150m iver) and Omega as ASW Destroyer .


That's how you destroy your entire naval budget in one swoop, there's absolutely no benefit to having a retarded amount of different hull classes. In an environment where everyone is trying to focus on commonality of hulls, we shouldn't be doing the opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

*India’s HAL looks to boost profile in Asian markets*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Industry
08 March 2020
Follow


India’s HAL is planning to establish facilities in several Asian countries to provide MRO support for local air forces and boost sales of products including its Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (pictured). Source: Jane’s/Patrick Allen
India's Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) is planning to establish facilities in several Asian markets to boost its international profile.

In comments reported by the Press Trust of India (PTI) on 8 March, R Madhavan, HAL's chairman and managing director, said the company is looking at setting up "logistical bases" in Indonesia, Malaysia, Sri Lanka, and Vietnam.

He said the focus of these facilities would be to provide maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) services for Russian-built military aircraft in operation by these countries and to promote sales of HAL platforms including the Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) and the Dhruv Advanced Light Helicopter (ALH).

"We can give them a lot of support as these countries use a lot of platforms which are common to India and their serviceability is very poor," Madhavan told PTI.

In terms of supporting sales, he added, "We now are looking at exports very seriously. A sizeable number of countries are showing lots of interests in the platforms we are producing as they are world class. We are in talks with so many countries."

An official from HAL confirmed to _Jane's_ in 2019 that the company was pursuing opportunities to expand in Southeast Asia and other regional countries that had "long depended on Russian military aircraft".
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
maybe if LAPAN wanted to do something with their LF-X , HAL could be partner that's not going to be underestimated .



Chestnut said:


> That's how you destroy your entire naval budget in one swoop, there's absolutely no benefit to having a retarded amount of different hull classes. In an environment where everyone is trying to focus on commonality of hulls, we shouldn't be doing the opposite.


then iver it is .


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> *India’s HAL looks to boost profile in Asian markets*
> *Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Industry
> 08 March 2020
> Follow
> 
> 
> India’s HAL is planning to establish facilities in several Asian countries to provide MRO support for local air forces and boost sales of products including its Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (pictured). Source: Jane’s/Patrick Allen
> India's Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) is planning to establish facilities in several Asian markets to boost its international profile.
> 
> In comments reported by the Press Trust of India (PTI) on 8 March, R Madhavan, HAL's chairman and managing director, said the company is looking at setting up "logistical bases" in Indonesia, Malaysia, Sri Lanka, and Vietnam.
> 
> He said the focus of these facilities would be to provide maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) services for Russian-built military aircraft in operation by these countries and to promote sales of HAL platforms including the Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) and the Dhruv Advanced Light Helicopter (ALH).
> 
> "We can give them a lot of support as these countries use a lot of platforms which are common to India and their serviceability is very poor," Madhavan told PTI.
> 
> In terms of supporting sales, he added, "We now are looking at exports very seriously. A sizeable number of countries are showing lots of interests in the platforms we are producing as they are world class. We are in talks with so many countries."
> 
> An official from HAL confirmed to _Jane's_ in 2019 that the company was pursuing opportunities to expand in Southeast Asia and other regional countries that had "long depended on Russian military aircraft".
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> maybe if LAPAN wanted to do something with their LF-X , HAL could be partner that's not going to be underestimated .
> 
> 
> then iver it is .



HAL had bad track record about logistick and maintenance support, far worse than whatever you can imagine. Think about how Indonesia corrupt addiction habit, they are easily hundredfold much worse. Not even their own country and valuable pilots being spared!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> *India’s HAL looks to boost profile in Asian markets*
> *Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Industry
> 08 March 2020
> Follow
> 
> 
> India’s HAL is planning to establish facilities in several Asian countries to provide MRO support for local air forces and boost sales of products including its Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (pictured). Source: Jane’s/Patrick Allen
> India's Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) is planning to establish facilities in several Asian markets to boost its international profile.
> 
> In comments reported by the Press Trust of India (PTI) on 8 March, R Madhavan, HAL's chairman and managing director, said the company is looking at setting up "logistical bases" in Indonesia, Malaysia, Sri Lanka, and Vietnam.
> 
> He said the focus of these facilities would be to provide maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) services for Russian-built military aircraft in operation by these countries and to promote sales of HAL platforms including the Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) and the Dhruv Advanced Light Helicopter (ALH).
> 
> "We can give them a lot of support as these countries use a lot of platforms which are common to India and their serviceability is very poor," Madhavan told PTI.
> 
> In terms of supporting sales, he added, "We now are looking at exports very seriously. A sizeable number of countries are showing lots of interests in the platforms we are producing as they are world class. We are in talks with so many countries."
> 
> An official from HAL confirmed to _Jane's_ in 2019 that the company was pursuing opportunities to expand in Southeast Asia and other regional countries that had "long depended on Russian military aircraft".
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> maybe if LAPAN wanted to do something with their LF-X , HAL could be partner that's not going to be underestimated .
> 
> 
> then iver it is .


The OMEGA is arguably a better ship. A newer design offers more capabilities and upgrades in the future. Furthermore, considering is shares certain parts with the SIGMA's already in service, you can expect a lower operating cost as well. Better to spend more now and have to spend less later than spend less now and spend more later.


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> Instead of introducing a new class of ships such as the Gowind 2500 that offers little new capabilities, Indonesia should instead focus on building the Sigma PKR 10514 frigates that it has already operated two units.
> 
> 
> *


Agree. 
But Imo We should increase the sigma vls loadout to a standard of 16 instead of 12.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*Komisi V DPR dukung pembangunan skuadron udara di Sintang*
Jumat, 6 Maret 2020 21:11 WIB





Pontianak (ANTARA) - Komisi V DPR menyatakan dukungan atas rencana pembangunan skuadron udara TNI AD di Kabupaten Sintang, Kalimantan Barat.

"Hibahnya lahannya hanya boleh lima hektare per tahun, sehingga kita bangun saja dulu sehingga nanti hibahnya bertahap saja sampai pada luas 35 hektare atau butuh tujuh tahun untuk proses penyediaan lahannya," kata Ketua Komisi V DPR, Lasarus, di Pontianak, Jumat.

Hal itu disampaikanya kepada Panglima Kodam XII/Tanjungpura, Mayor Jenderal TNI Muhammad Nur Rahmad, di pendopo gubernur Kalimantan Barat, saat menghadiri acara pertemuan Gubernur Kalimantan Barat, Sutarmidji, dalam rangka kunjungan kerja reses masa persidangan II tahun sidang 2019-2020.

Rombongan Komisi V DPR dipimpin Lasarus, Wakil Ketua Komisi V DPR, Syarif Alkadrie, dengan diikuti 26 anggota Komisi V DPR serta beberapa sekretariat dan tenaga ahli serta perwakilan dari kementerian.

Dalam pertemuan dengan Komisi V DPR, Sutarmidji, menyampaikan usulan program prioritas Kalimantan Barat. Program-program ini diharapkan mendapatkan dukungan dari Komisi V DPR dan seluruh mitra kerja yang hadir termasuk Kementerian PUPR, diantaranya pembangunan duplikasi Jembatan Kapuas I dan Kapuas III serta pembangunan Jembatan Sungai Sambas Besar.

Atas usulan itu Ketua Komisi V DPR, menyatakan komitmennya untuk mengawal rencana-rencana pembangunan di Kalbar. Menurut Lazarus, Komisi V DPR akan mengawal ini dengan baik walaupun tanggungjawabnya adalah seluruh Indonesia dan hal-hal yang prioritas tentu menjadi hal yang utama untuk bisa diselesaikan di Kalimantan Barat.

Sebelumnya terkait pembangunan skadron udara di Kabupaten Sintang, Tim Kelompok Kerja Staf Ahli Kepala Staf TNI AD dipimpin Kolonel Infantri Heri Kuswanto, telah melakukan kunjungan langsung ke Kabupaten Sintang, agar adanya sinergisitas antara pembangunan infrastruktur dengan aspek pertahanan keamanan.

Selain untuk melakukan verifikasi dan pengumpulan data guna kajian dan masukan kepada pimpinan angkatan darat, dijelaskan juga bahwa
pembangunan infrastruktur akan menjadi fasilitas pertahanan negara, misalkan ada jalan yang panjang bisa dijadikan landasan pacu pesawat tempur. "Jadi dalam keadaan darurat perang, jalan ini bisa digunakan," katanya.

https://m.antaranews.com/berita/1340958/komisi-v-dpr-dukung-pembangunan-skuadron-udara-di-sintang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> The OMEGA is arguably a better ship. A newer design offers more capabilities and upgrades in the future. Furthermore, considering is shares certain parts with the SIGMA's already in service, you can expect a lower operating cost as well. Better to spend more now and have to spend less later than spend less now and spend more later.


But i assume, our govt won't change their decision from iver according to this news.

https://m.detik.com/finance/berita-...i-kapal-perang-dari-denmark-demi-jaga-laut-ri


> *Salah satunya, dengan membeli kapal perang baru. Luhut menyebut Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto sudah setuju membeli kapal berukuran 150 meter dari Denmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Pak Prabowo saya lihat angkatan laut sudah beli (kapal) ocean going, akan beli dari Denmark. Itu memang kapal ocean going yang 138 meter yang bisa 150 meter. Jadi dia bisa berlayar fregat ini di laut bebas," papar Luhut saat berbincang bareng wartawan di kantornya, Jumat (17/1/2020). *




Plus, if OMT really-really keep their words with their offers to us about redesigning the ship i think we should follow Babcock arrowhead 140 style, more futuristic and less bulky indeed.


----------



## Jatosint

Kansel said:


> But i assume, our govt won't change their decision from iver according to this news.
> 
> https://m.detik.com/finance/berita-...i-kapal-perang-dari-denmark-demi-jaga-laut-ri
> 
> 
> Plus, if OMT really-really keep their words with their offers to us about redesigning the ship i think we should follow Babcock arrowhead 140 style, more futuristic and less bulky indeed.



It's Indonesia dude, anything can happen as long as the weapon hasn't arrived alias masih ada tikungan akhir

=========================================================

life cycle contractor support services contract for our Javelin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

britain type 31 (less powered iver huitfeldt variants in making) , btw do we have indoor shipbuilding facility like that ? that's a one massive workshop


----------



## Indos

Raduga said:


> britain type 31 (less powered iver huitfeldt variants in making) , btw do we have indoor shipbuilding facility like that ? that's a one massive workshop



Our submarine building facility at PT PAL is also quite big and can handle shipbuilding as well.


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> But i assume, our govt won't change their decision from iver according to this news.
> 
> https://m.detik.com/finance/berita-...i-kapal-perang-dari-denmark-demi-jaga-laut-ri
> 
> 
> Plus, if OMT really-really keep their words with their offers to us about redesigning the ship i think we should follow Babcock arrowhead 140 style, more futuristic and less bulky indeed.


We have a saying in the defense industry, "never believe anything the MoD says until the items are rolling off the cargo holds".

Give it time, I doubt Luhut would snub off the Dutch delegates by procuring the Danish offer instead. Especially since it might expand his wallet.



Raduga said:


> britain type 31 (less powered iver huitfeldt variants in making) , btw do we have indoor shipbuilding facility like that ? that's a one massive workshop


What do you mean? The Babcock Type 31 is more capable than the original Iver-Huidtfelts. Ship displacement doesn't mean anything, it's sensor capability and armament outfitting that determines the lethality of a ship at the end of the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Chestnut said:


> We have a saying in the defense industry, "never believe anything the MoD says until the items are rolling off the cargo holds".
> 
> Give it time, I doubt Luhut would snub off the Dutch delegates by procuring the Danish offer instead. Especially since it might expand his wallet.
> 
> 
> What do you mean? The Babcock Type 31 is more capable than the original Iver-Huidtfelts. Ship displacement doesn't mean anything, it's sensor capability and armament outfitting that determines the lethality of a ship at the end of the day.


to be honest the babcock one is less powerful than the original iver , they don't have long range radar and anti ballistic missile capability such as iver .




​this type of big ship with less punching power are becoming common in European design such as germany Baden Wurttemberg Class .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> to be honest the babcock one is less powerful than the original iver , they don't have long range radar and anti ballistic missile capability such as iver .
> View attachment 612522
> 
> ​this type of big ship with less punching power are becoming common in European design such as germany Baden Wurttemberg Class .



Chinese, South Korean and Japanese Warships will eat them anydays. Those ships only good for long range patrol type action, derived from their long experiences to manage conflict in Eastern horn Africa and patrol in west Sahara.

Thats what US navy initially believe when designing littoral combat ships, and facing hard reality when put them in South China sea and facing heavily armed Chinese frigates, heck even type 056 corvettes will eat them


----------



## The Ronin

*Len Industri & Thales To Modernise Indonesian Frigate KRI Usman-Harun*
_
Thales press release_

Thales has been a leading partner of the Indonesian Navy for the last forty years, as the appointed supplier of combat systems for all warships in service. In addition, Thales has a long-standing relationship with Len Industri, who is the systems integrator for the KRI Usman-Harun’s Mid Life Modernisation (MLM) programme.

The KRI Usman-Harun frigate has more than 15 years of service under its belt. Building on the long collaboration Thales has with the Indonesian Navy, the contract will see Len Industri and Thales install the TACTICOS Combat Management System, the SMART-S Mk2 air and surface surveillance radar, the STIR EO Mk2 radar and EO fire control system and the Vigile Mk2 tactical multi-purpose R-ESM system. These systems are currently also installed on the Indonesian Navy’s new Raden Eddy Martadinata class frigates, enabling consistency in operations for the Navy, and ensuring that their fleet remains one of most advanced in the region.

Modernisation programmes are a cost-effective means of extending the lifecycle of any naval fleet and upgrading the critical mission systems ensures that the latest developments in combat management and sensors are installed for optimum performance. This upgrade for the KRI Usman-Harun is expected to be completed by the end of 2023, and it will considerably extend the life of the frigate.

Thales has established strong credentials in naval modernisation worldwide. In Indonesia, Thales has supplied and integrated the naval combat electronics for four Sigma class corvettes and is also the supplier and integrator of the naval mission systems for the current Indonesian Raden Eddy Martadinata Frigate programme.

Aligned with Indonesia’s vision of building indigenous capabilities in the defence sector, Thales has worked closely with Len Industri over the last decade, including signing Memorandums of Understanding and naval combat management systems, through research and transfer of technology. The modernisation of the KRI Usman-Harun is Len Industri’s first major mission modernisation and its first mission systems integration programme.

“This contract underlines the excellent relations between the Republic of Indonesia, Len Industri and Thales. The program will strongly contribute to the independence of the Indonesian defence industry and lays a strong foundation for future naval contracts, both for new builds as well as modernisations.”

Erik-Jan Raatgerink, Country Director, Thales in Indonesia.

https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...P0Nss2hDdytAZXsUxj0Y06akp28Wg0ba9qRvvr-rpfeSI

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

The Ronin said:


> *Len Industri & Thales To Modernise Indonesian Frigate KRI Usman-Harun*
> _
> Thales press release_
> 
> Thales has been a leading partner of the Indonesian Navy for the last forty years, as the appointed supplier of combat systems for all warships in service. In addition, Thales has a long-standing relationship with Len Industri, who is the systems integrator for the KRI Usman-Harun’s Mid Life Modernisation (MLM) programme.
> 
> The KRI Usman-Harun frigate has more than 15 years of service under its belt. Building on the long collaboration Thales has with the Indonesian Navy, the contract will see Len Industri and Thales install the TACTICOS Combat Management System, the SMART-S Mk2 air and surface surveillance radar, the STIR EO Mk2 radar and EO fire control system and the Vigile Mk2 tactical multi-purpose R-ESM system. These systems are currently also installed on the Indonesian Navy’s new Raden Eddy Martadinata class frigates, enabling consistency in operations for the Navy, and ensuring that their fleet remains one of most advanced in the region.
> 
> Modernisation programmes are a cost-effective means of extending the lifecycle of any naval fleet and upgrading the critical mission systems ensures that the latest developments in combat management and sensors are installed for optimum performance. This upgrade for the KRI Usman-Harun is expected to be completed by the end of 2023, and it will considerably extend the life of the frigate.
> 
> Thales has established strong credentials in naval modernisation worldwide. In Indonesia, Thales has supplied and integrated the naval combat electronics for four Sigma class corvettes and is also the supplier and integrator of the naval mission systems for the current Indonesian Raden Eddy Martadinata Frigate programme.
> 
> Aligned with Indonesia’s vision of building indigenous capabilities in the defence sector, Thales has worked closely with Len Industri over the last decade, including signing Memorandums of Understanding and naval combat management systems, through research and transfer of technology. The modernisation of the KRI Usman-Harun is Len Industri’s first major mission modernisation and its first mission systems integration programme.
> 
> “This contract underlines the excellent relations between the Republic of Indonesia, Len Industri and Thales. The program will strongly contribute to the independence of the Indonesian defence industry and lays a strong foundation for future naval contracts, both for new builds as well as modernisations.”
> 
> Erik-Jan Raatgerink, Country Director, Thales in Indonesia.
> 
> https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...P0Nss2hDdytAZXsUxj0Y06akp28Wg0ba9qRvvr-rpfeSI



Those Dutchman very persistent


----------



## Nike

Looks like new Vest carrier armor is recently distributed between January and March among Indonesian frontline units,

This pics is taken from https://mobile.twitter.com/Korpaskhas_id in January, Yonko 462 Paskhas still using the old style body armor
















More recent picture of their patrol















And the same unit Exercise in March















Looks like they need to change some their rifles in a squad, one need to have DMR toward full cartridge of battle rifle in 7,62 Cal NATO with magnifier optics tools, if we are looking at the terrain in Papua. Along with rapid fire carbine like type gun for firefighting in dense jungle for most of squad member. 

This






Combined with this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jatosint

Speaking of vests, what is the current (or near future) standard issue vest for TNI? What is the status of SAKTI carrier system?


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

The Ronin said:


> *Len Industri & Thales To Modernise Indonesian Frigate KRI Usman-Harun*
> _
> Thales press release_
> 
> Thales has been a leading partner of the Indonesian Navy for the last forty years, as the appointed supplier of combat systems for all warships in service. In addition, Thales has a long-standing relationship with Len Industri, who is the systems integrator for the KRI Usman-Harun’s Mid Life Modernisation (MLM) programme.
> 
> The KRI Usman-Harun frigate has more than 15 years of service under its belt. Building on the long collaboration Thales has with the Indonesian Navy, the contract will see Len Industri and Thales install the TACTICOS Combat Management System, the SMART-S Mk2 air and surface surveillance radar, the STIR EO Mk2 radar and EO fire control system and the Vigile Mk2 tactical multi-purpose R-ESM system. These systems are currently also installed on the Indonesian Navy’s new Raden Eddy Martadinata class frigates, enabling consistency in operations for the Navy, and ensuring that their fleet remains one of most advanced in the region.
> 
> Modernisation programmes are a cost-effective means of extending the lifecycle of any naval fleet and upgrading the critical mission systems ensures that the latest developments in combat management and sensors are installed for optimum performance. This upgrade for the KRI Usman-Harun is expected to be completed by the end of 2023, and it will considerably extend the life of the frigate.
> 
> Thales has established strong credentials in naval modernisation worldwide. In Indonesia, Thales has supplied and integrated the naval combat electronics for four Sigma class corvettes and is also the supplier and integrator of the naval mission systems for the current Indonesian Raden Eddy Martadinata Frigate programme.
> 
> Aligned with Indonesia’s vision of building indigenous capabilities in the defence sector, Thales has worked closely with Len Industri over the last decade, including signing Memorandums of Understanding and naval combat management systems, through research and transfer of technology. The modernisation of the KRI Usman-Harun is Len Industri’s first major mission modernisation and its first mission systems integration programme.
> 
> “This contract underlines the excellent relations between the Republic of Indonesia, Len Industri and Thales. The program will strongly contribute to the independence of the Indonesian defence industry and lays a strong foundation for future naval contracts, both for new builds as well as modernisations.”
> 
> Erik-Jan Raatgerink, Country Director, Thales in Indonesia.
> 
> https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...P0Nss2hDdytAZXsUxj0Y06akp28Wg0ba9qRvvr-rpfeSI


next , VL-MICA (most probable) to replace the seawolf , or if you want more intercept range , a quad packed extended range Sea Ceptor (CAMM-ER) could also be a decent replacement .


----------



## Kansel

*TNI AL Bangun 2 Unit KAL di Palindo Batam*

11 Maret 2020





Peletakan lunas pembangunan dua unit KAL milik TNI AL di PT Palindo Shipyard Marine, Batam (photo : Suryakepri)

BATAM, SURYAKEPRI.COM – Komandan Pangkalan Utama TNI Angkatan Laut (Danlatamal) IV Laksamana Pertama TNI Arsyad Abdullah,mengahadiri acara peletakan lunas/keel laying pembangunan kapal.

Di galangan kapal PT. Palindo Shipyard Marine Tanjung Uncang Batam Kepri, Selasa (10/3/2020).

Pembangunan dua unit kapal type Kapal Angkatan Laut (KAL) 28 M ini, dikerjakan oleh putra-putra terbaik bangsa.

Hal itu ditandai dengan penandatanganan Berita Acara Peletakan Lunas/Keel Laying pembangunan kapal, antara Kepala Dinas Material Angkatan Laut (Kadismatal) selaku Pejabat Pembuat Komitmen (PPK) Laksamana Pertama TNI Budi Sulistyo.

Dengan Dirut PT Palindo Shipyard Marine Harmanto yang disaksikan oleh Asisten Logistik (Aslog) Kasal Laksamana Muda TNI Moelyanto.

Progres pembangunan 2 unit KAL ini nantinya akan dilengkapi dengan persenjataan untuk kepentingan pengamanan di laut, sesuai kontrak yang telah ditandatangani hari ini.

“Ketepatan waktu, kualitas dan berbagai kegiatan tentu menjadi sangat penting, bukan saja berapa rupiah yang kita belanjakan, tetapi yang lebih penting adalah bagaimana pembangunan kapal tersebut nanti output dan outcome yang kita dapat,” kata Aslog Kasal dalam keterangan tertulisnya diterima Suryakepri.com.

“Keberadaan Lantamal IV didalam konteks pembangunan yang kebetulan PT. Palindo Shipyard Marine masih dalam wilayah kerja Lantamal IV, merupakan menjadi bagian penting yang tidak dapat dipisahkan yaitu bantuan pengwasan dan hal-hal yang bersifat formatif antara Mabesal, Lantamal IV dan Satgas yang berada di PT Palindo Shipyard Marine,” tegas dia.

Hadir dalam acara tersebut Kadislaikmatal Laksma TNI Rahmat Hidayat, Dansatgas KAL 28, Aslog Danlantamal IV Kolonel Laut (T) Cok Bagus Alit Y.

Danguskamla Koarmada I diwakili oleh Aslog Danguskamla Kolonel Laut (T) Gatut Setiawan, Danlanal Batam diwakili Palaksa Lanal Batam Letkol Laut (P) Didit Hermawan.

(Surya Kepri)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jatosint said:


> Speaking of vests, what is the current (or near future) standard issue vest for TNI? What is the status of SAKTI carrier system?




Looks like they opt for simplify model of SAKTI vest, there is more fewer feature on their gears


----------



## Var Dracon

Komodo armament laser engraving

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

I don't know if Pindad also has laser engraver

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Latest news about Philippine Army Light Tank Acquisition Program where our Harimau compete with Israel and South Korea Tank/IFV


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237719531469950979
Ada yang mau Nazar kalau kita beneran jadi exportir Tank ?


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Jatosint said:


> Latest news about Philippine Army Light Tank Acquisition Program where our Harimau compete with Israel and South Korea Tank/IFV
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237719531469950979
> Ada yang mau Nazar kalau kita beneran jadi exportir Tank ?


Ga ada lg disini yg namanya nazar larbug keliling bunderan HI..
Btw..banyak forumer philipina lebih optimis ke ascod


----------



## Chestnut

Jatosint said:


> Latest news about Philippine Army Light Tank Acquisition Program where our Harimau compete with Israel and South Korea Tank/IFV
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237719531469950979
> Ada yang mau Nazar kalau kita beneran jadi exportir Tank ?


The problem is whether or not Pindad can actually fulfill those orders ON TOP of the ones for the Indonesian government? As of right now Pindad struggles to maintain productions quotas for the Indonesian military. A big reason why the majority of our equipment is bought from abroad is because of Pindad's inability to maintain strict quotas.


----------



## Nike

Jatosint said:


> Latest news about Philippine Army Light Tank Acquisition Program where our Harimau compete with Israel and South Korea Tank/IFV
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237719531469950979
> Ada yang mau Nazar kalau kita beneran jadi exportir Tank ?



Indonesia armed forces is such recommend customer, we are bold enough to become first customer for many big items defense product beyond origin manufacturing country. Example, Makassar class, T50 GE, Hercules C130 a/b, Tu 16, FN FNC, SIGMA class corvettes /frigates and so on.

I think, the chance is big for Indonesia to export Medium tank. Considering the utility is beyond fighting against other armor, but including firing support and module for network centric units.


----------



## Kansel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237735323955650562

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

mejikuhibiu said:


> Ga ada lg disini yg namanya nazar larbug keliling bunderan HI..
> Btw..banyak forumer philipina lebih optimis ke ascod


Iyalah, dipengaruhi sama si Max


----------



## Nike

Some sources indicated Russian successfully jamming Turkish Airforce F 16 when they launching their amraam, several days of combat let the Russian to collect intelligen data on Electronic residue when Turkish AEW/C supported and guided their F 16 when destroying Syrian aircrafts. Thus led the incident happened. And thus led the Erdogan to accept peace talk with Putin in Moscwa. 

It just show us on how fucked up our armed forces compared to the big boys. What happened in Natuna its just a kid pushover. China actually held back as much as possible to cover their real capability, in case of US trying to spying on them. 

We are lacking in fighter number, lacking in electronic warfare aircraft and other type support not to mention we dont have intelligen data gathering units.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*Transfer Persenjataan Indonesia 2019*

11 Maret 2020




F-16A/B TNI AU yang telah dipasang Sniper Targeting Pod (photo : Indonesian Air Force)

SIPRI kembali mengeluarkan laporan mengenai transfer persenjataan dunia, berikut disampaikan data impor dan ekspor persenjataan Indonesia selama kurun waktu 2019. Untuk negara-negara lainnya akan menyusul kemudian secara berseri.

*Impor persenjataan ke Indonesia*

















*Ekpor persenjataan dari Indonesia*





Sebenarnya hampir semua data ini telah muncul di media massa, namun dari sisi jumlahnya ada yang perlu dicatat disini :
- Badak FSV telah dilakukan order sebanyak 14 unit,
- UCAV CH-4 pada tahun ini tercatat jumlah ordernya 8 unit dibanding tahun lalu 4 unit,
- Pesawat tempur KFX pada tahun ini tercatat 80 unit dibanding tahun lalu 50 unit,
- Artileri pertahanan udara Skyshield tahun ini tercatat 4 unit pesanan baru
- Sniper Targeting Pod ternyata jumlah pesanan 24 unit, ini artinya paket upgrade dapat dilakukan untuk 10 F-16A/B dan 14 F-16C/D.

(SIPRI)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Raduga

do pt.pindad have any plan to follow US into standarizing 6,8mm Munition and also creating NGSW weapon ?


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> do pt.pindad have any plan to follow US into standarizing 6,8mm Munition and also creating NGSW weapon ?



Need more research and ballistic test, field testing, before applying into new standard cal.


----------



## Nike

Btw, bung Tomo class itu punya radar dan sistem walaupun usianya sekitar 15 tahun sejak dibuat, tapi kan usagenya baru 8 tahun belakangan sejak dibeli TNI AL. Apa gak di recycle buat dipake di kapal perang second line TNI AL, macam KCR 60 apa OPV yang mau dibuat? Van Speijk aja bisa dipake puluhan tahun 


Pertanyaan khas mbak mbak tukang tuker tambah Hengpon di counter


----------



## Nike

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237555058062974977


----------



## Nike

look like Karoseri delima jaya got persistent order from Kemhan for various project


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

HellFireIndo said:


> Iyalah, dipengaruhi sama si Max


Yup. Max Defense. He is opting for the ASCOD to win and said Pindad Harimau is not in operation with the TNI-AD as per Philippine Light Tank Acquisition Requirement.

To be fair none of the competitor are operational. Max Defense was wrong about K21 and ASCOD are in operation. We are talking about the Medium Tank variant and none of competing variant are in operation in the ROK and British Army. The ones that are in operation in each army are the IFV variant. Instead it is the Pindad Harimau that will soon to be operated by TNI-AD as 18 units currently in mass production and this will give Pindad an advantage.


----------



## Raduga

it's nice to hear that our LPD are expected to get armed soon , leonardo DARDO CIWS aren't bad afterall , better than nothing .


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Raduga said:


> it's nice to hear that our LPD are expected to get armed soon , leonardo DARDO CIWS aren't bad afterall , better than nothing .


With 2 barrel Dardo is so big..its take much room to accomodate.. why not goalkeeper ciws..


----------



## Jatosint

Chestnut said:


> The problem is whether or not Pindad can actually fulfill those orders ON TOP of the ones for the Indonesian government? As of right now Pindad struggles to maintain productions quotas for the Indonesian military. A big reason why the majority of our equipment is bought from abroad is because of Pindad's inability to maintain strict quotas.



This is also my concern. Hope that our Govt will give Pindad (and other defense SOE) more state capital Investments (PMN) needed to increase their production capacity



Raduga said:


> do pt.pindad have any plan to follow US into standarizing 6,8mm Munition and also creating NGSW weapon ?



Not that I heard of. Currently .300 blackout (munition and rifle) is the only new caliber that Pindad is trying to make 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227525482792382467

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Bell 412EPX made demo flight in Indonesia 

*Bell Kenalkan Varian 412EPX di Jakarta*
Senin, 09 Maret 2020 15:30
Penulis : Remi





Sumber: Angkasa/Remi



Angkasa.news - Bell Textron memperkenalkan varian helikopter Bell 412, yaitu SubaruBell 412EPX yang diklaim memiliki performa jauh lebih mumpuni ketimbang varian 412 lainnya. Uniknya, pada varian ini Bell menggandeng Subaru yang dikenal sebagai produsen mobil asal Jepang dalam mengembangkan Subaru Bell 412EPX.



David Sale, Managing Director Bell di Asia Pacific mengatakan bahwa kerjasama mereka dengan Subaru awalnya terjadi lantaran permintaan pemerintah Jepang yang memesan 150 unit Bell 412 untuk kebutuhan Pasukan Bela Diri Jepang. 



"Subaru mendukung kami dalam pengembangan, termasuk dalam memperoleh izin FAA. Selain itu, mereka juga bertugas untuk mengkustomisasi Subaru Bell 412EPX yang akan digunakan oleh Pasukan Bela Diri Jepang," ungkapnya saat ditemui _Angkasa _pada Senin (9/3/2020).





Baca Juga
» Helikopter Bell 407 Jatuh di Rusia, Satu Penumpang Selamat Terlihat dari Udara
» PTDI Ikut Produksi Bell 412, Apa Saja yang Dibuat?


Dave mengklaim bahwa varian terbaru ini memiliki fitur keamanan dan keselamatan yang lebih tinggi ketimbang versi sebelumnya. Soal mesin, Subaru Bell 412EPX menggunakan mesin Pratt & Whitney PT-9 yang diklaim lebih bertenaga hingga 15% ketimbang varian sebelumnya.



"Hal penting lain adalah soal transmisi. Subaru Bell 412EPX mampu beroperasi _run dry _(mesin aktif tanpa oli) hingga 30 menit. Ini penting saat kita berbicara soal operasi militer," ujar Dave.



Keunikan lainnya, layar-layar utama di ruang kokpit telah sepenuhnya menggunakan layar digital. Tampilan layar ini mengingatkan kita pada kokpit Bell 429. Pihak Bell pun mengatakan jika kokpit 412EPX memang didesain mirip dengan Bell 429.



Dalam spesifikasinya, Subaru Bell 412EPX mampu mengangkut hingga 14 orang dengan konfigurasi standar. Soal harga, Dave mengatakan, varian ini dibanderol mulai 12 juta dolar AS.



"Tapi soal harga itu sangat tergantung dengan kebutuhan si operator," tambahnya.



_Angkasa _sendiri berkesempatan untuk menjajal terbang dengan helikopter ini selama kurang lebih 15 menit. Jika dibandingkan dengan Bell 412EP atau Bell 412EPI, dari sisi penumpang, varian EPX memang terasa lebih tenang. Dengan kecepatan sekitar 115 knot di ketinggian 1.000 kaki, penumpang masih bisa mengobrol, walau harus tetap menggunakan penutup telinga.



Soal guncangan, saat terbang di angin sekitar 15 knot, guncangan di dalam kabin tidak terlalu terasa. Akselerasi saat menanjak juga terasa lebih bertenaga.
https://angkasa.news/teknologi/deta...BPN_kAUjkZIPmELpOCqvTOQf7T2-Y7dIyAQ6yZ5134G6I

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

mejikuhibiu said:


> With 2 barrel Dardo is so big..its take much room to accomodate.. why not goalkeeper ciws..



Not that big, comparable to Oto melara turret IMHO. Beside Dardo B variants got no penetration deck albeit with smaller ammo capacity in magazine.

Dardo in Pohang and Laksamana class


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> it's nice to hear that our LPD are expected to get armed soon , leonardo DARDO CIWS aren't bad afterall , better than nothing .


Source?



Nike said:


> Btw, bung Tomo class itu punya radar dan sistem walaupun usianya sekitar 15 tahun sejak dibuat, tapi kan usagenya baru 8 tahun belakangan sejak dibeli TNI AL. Apa gak di recycle buat dipake di kapal perang second line TNI AL, macam KCR 60 apa OPV yang mau dibuat? Van Speijk aja bisa dipake puluhan tahun
> 
> 
> Pertanyaan khas mbak mbak tukang tuker tambah Hengpon di counter


There is still one ship (Nala -363) in the fatahillah class not yet modernized . This could save funds elsewhere. 
Tapi lain cerita kalau ada kickback dari vendor buat modernisasi Nala-363.


----------



## Chestnut

Bet


mejikuhibiu said:


> With 2 barrel Dardo is so big..its take much room to accomodate.. why not goalkeeper ciws..


Better yet why not just have 1 common CIWS system and stick to the Oerlikon.


----------



## Kansel

*Tank Boat Buatan Indonesia Siap Produksi*
Arif Budianto
Kamis, 12 Maret 2020 - 11:46 WIB





Konsorsium sejumlah BUMN dan perusahaan nasional bakal mulai melakukan pengembangan tank boat untuk melengkapi alat sistem persenjataan (Alutsista) dalam negeri. Foto/Pindad

BANDUNG - Konsorsium sejumlah BUMN dan perusahaan nasional bakal mulai melakukan pengembangan tank boat untuk melengkapi alat sistem persenjataan (Alutsista) dalam negeri. Kontrak pengembangan tank boat dilakukan PT Pindad (Persero) pada Rabu, 11 Maret 2020 di Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta.

Kontrak ditandatangani oleh Direktur Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan (Dirjen Pothan) yang diwakili oleh Sekretaris Dirjen Pothan, Brigjen TNI Aribowo Teguh Santoso dan Direktur Utama Pindad, Abraham Mose. 

(Baca juga; _Pasarkan Tank Harimau, Pindad Ikuti Tender di 2 Negara_)


"Setelah litbang selesai, tindak lanjut berikutnya adalah agar segera diproduksi dan dipasarkan sehingga dapat segera digunakan untuk memperkuat alutsista TNI dalam menjaga kedaulatan NKRI. Pindad juga sedang mempelajari potensi ekspor ke negara lain," kata Dirut Pindad Abraham Mose dalam siaran persnya, Kamis (12/3/2020).




Konsorsium terdiri atas PT Lundin Industry Invest bertanggungjawab untuk Platform Kapal (mesin, sistem, dan elektrikal), PT Len Industri (Persero) bertanggung jawab membuat Alat Komunikasi (Alkom). Sedangkan PT Hariff Daya Tunggal Engineering bertanggung jawab terhadap Battlefield Management System (BMS).

Sementara PT Pindad (Persero) bertindak sebagai Lead Integrator konsorsium dan penyedia sistem senjata. Pindad bertanggungjawab untuk memastikan spesifikasi dan desain yang sesuai dengan pengguna. Pindad juga bertanggungjawab terhadap program management Tank Boat serta melakukan integrasi sistem senjatanya.

Dari kerja sama ini, ke depan Tank boat dapat digunakan untuk memenuhi kebutuhan TNI dalam melakukan operasi rawa, laut, sungai dan pantai (Ralasuntai). Serta dipakai untuk tugas penjagaan laut dan pantai (Sea and Coast Guard) sesuai dengan cita-cita pemerintah Indonesia untuk menjaga kedaulatan dan mempertahankan wilayah perairan Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia (NKRI).

Apalagi, saat ini kegiatan ilegal fishing masih rawan terjadi di beberapa perairan perbatasan seperti Selat Malaka, Laut Sulawesi dan yang sempat ramai beberapa waktu lalau, Laut Natuna. (Baca juga; _Pindad Tingkatkan Produksi Peluru dan Rudal_)

Rencananya, Tank Boat dapat menampung 5 orang awak kapal dan 60 orang pasukan, memiliki kapasitas tangka BBM 6.000 liter. Kapal ini dapat beroperasi dengan kedalaman air minimal 120 cm dan mampu melaju dengan kecepatan maksimum ±40 knot.

Kehadiran Tank Boat yang multifungsi di berbagai perairan dan dilengkapi dengan teknologi terkini serta berbagai persenjataan modern. Seperti senjata kaliber 12,7 mm dan senjata RCWS Canon kaliber 30 mm akan memperkuat Indonesia secara signifikan.

https://jabar.sindonews.com/read/20335/1/tank-boat-buatan-indonesia-siap-produksi-1583985813

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> *Tank Boat Buatan Indonesia Siap Produksi*
> Arif Budianto
> Kamis, 12 Maret 2020 - 11:46 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konsorsium sejumlah BUMN dan perusahaan nasional bakal mulai melakukan pengembangan tank boat untuk melengkapi alat sistem persenjataan (Alutsista) dalam negeri. Foto/Pindad
> 
> BANDUNG - Konsorsium sejumlah BUMN dan perusahaan nasional bakal mulai melakukan pengembangan tank boat untuk melengkapi alat sistem persenjataan (Alutsista) dalam negeri. Kontrak pengembangan tank boat dilakukan PT Pindad (Persero) pada Rabu, 11 Maret 2020 di Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta.
> 
> Kontrak ditandatangani oleh Direktur Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan (Dirjen Pothan) yang diwakili oleh Sekretaris Dirjen Pothan, Brigjen TNI Aribowo Teguh Santoso dan Direktur Utama Pindad, Abraham Mose.
> 
> (Baca juga; _Pasarkan Tank Harimau, Pindad Ikuti Tender di 2 Negara_)
> 
> 
> "Setelah litbang selesai, tindak lanjut berikutnya adalah agar segera diproduksi dan dipasarkan sehingga dapat segera digunakan untuk memperkuat alutsista TNI dalam menjaga kedaulatan NKRI. Pindad juga sedang mempelajari potensi ekspor ke negara lain," kata Dirut Pindad Abraham Mose dalam siaran persnya, Kamis (12/3/2020).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konsorsium terdiri atas PT Lundin Industry Invest bertanggungjawab untuk Platform Kapal (mesin, sistem, dan elektrikal), PT Len Industri (Persero) bertanggung jawab membuat Alat Komunikasi (Alkom). Sedangkan PT Hariff Daya Tunggal Engineering bertanggung jawab terhadap Battlefield Management System (BMS).
> 
> Sementara PT Pindad (Persero) bertindak sebagai Lead Integrator konsorsium dan penyedia sistem senjata. Pindad bertanggungjawab untuk memastikan spesifikasi dan desain yang sesuai dengan pengguna. Pindad juga bertanggungjawab terhadap program management Tank Boat serta melakukan integrasi sistem senjatanya.
> 
> Dari kerja sama ini, ke depan Tank boat dapat digunakan untuk memenuhi kebutuhan TNI dalam melakukan operasi rawa, laut, sungai dan pantai (Ralasuntai). Serta dipakai untuk tugas penjagaan laut dan pantai (Sea and Coast Guard) sesuai dengan cita-cita pemerintah Indonesia untuk menjaga kedaulatan dan mempertahankan wilayah perairan Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia (NKRI).
> 
> Apalagi, saat ini kegiatan ilegal fishing masih rawan terjadi di beberapa perairan perbatasan seperti Selat Malaka, Laut Sulawesi dan yang sempat ramai beberapa waktu lalau, Laut Natuna. (Baca juga; _Pindad Tingkatkan Produksi Peluru dan Rudal_)
> 
> Rencananya, Tank Boat dapat menampung 5 orang awak kapal dan 60 orang pasukan, memiliki kapasitas tangka BBM 6.000 liter. Kapal ini dapat beroperasi dengan kedalaman air minimal 120 cm dan mampu melaju dengan kecepatan maksimum ±40 knot.
> 
> Kehadiran Tank Boat yang multifungsi di berbagai perairan dan dilengkapi dengan teknologi terkini serta berbagai persenjataan modern. Seperti senjata kaliber 12,7 mm dan senjata RCWS Canon kaliber 30 mm akan memperkuat Indonesia secara signifikan.
> 
> https://jabar.sindonews.com/read/20335/1/tank-boat-buatan-indonesia-siap-produksi-1583985813


is the antasena also receive/license/buy it's design from Lomocean like the klewang ?


----------



## GraveDigger388

Kansel said:


> *Tank Boat Buatan Indonesia Siap Produksi*
> Arif Budianto
> Kamis, 12 Maret 2020 - 11:46 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konsorsium sejumlah BUMN dan perusahaan nasional bakal mulai melakukan pengembangan tank boat untuk melengkapi alat sistem persenjataan (Alutsista) dalam negeri. Foto/Pindad
> 
> BANDUNG - Konsorsium sejumlah BUMN dan perusahaan nasional bakal mulai melakukan pengembangan tank boat untuk melengkapi alat sistem persenjataan (Alutsista) dalam negeri. Kontrak pengembangan tank boat dilakukan PT Pindad (Persero) pada Rabu, 11 Maret 2020 di Kementerian Pertahanan, Jakarta.
> 
> Kontrak ditandatangani oleh Direktur Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan (Dirjen Pothan) yang diwakili oleh Sekretaris Dirjen Pothan, Brigjen TNI Aribowo Teguh Santoso dan Direktur Utama Pindad, Abraham Mose.
> 
> (Baca juga; _Pasarkan Tank Harimau, Pindad Ikuti Tender di 2 Negara_)
> 
> 
> "Setelah litbang selesai, tindak lanjut berikutnya adalah agar segera diproduksi dan dipasarkan sehingga dapat segera digunakan untuk memperkuat alutsista TNI dalam menjaga kedaulatan NKRI. Pindad juga sedang mempelajari potensi ekspor ke negara lain," kata Dirut Pindad Abraham Mose dalam siaran persnya, Kamis (12/3/2020).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konsorsium terdiri atas PT Lundin Industry Invest bertanggungjawab untuk Platform Kapal (mesin, sistem, dan elektrikal), PT Len Industri (Persero) bertanggung jawab membuat Alat Komunikasi (Alkom). Sedangkan PT Hariff Daya Tunggal Engineering bertanggung jawab terhadap Battlefield Management System (BMS).
> 
> Sementara PT Pindad (Persero) bertindak sebagai Lead Integrator konsorsium dan penyedia sistem senjata. Pindad bertanggungjawab untuk memastikan spesifikasi dan desain yang sesuai dengan pengguna. Pindad juga bertanggungjawab terhadap program management Tank Boat serta melakukan integrasi sistem senjatanya.
> 
> Dari kerja sama ini, ke depan Tank boat dapat digunakan untuk memenuhi kebutuhan TNI dalam melakukan operasi rawa, laut, sungai dan pantai (Ralasuntai). Serta dipakai untuk tugas penjagaan laut dan pantai (Sea and Coast Guard) sesuai dengan cita-cita pemerintah Indonesia untuk menjaga kedaulatan dan mempertahankan wilayah perairan Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia (NKRI).
> 
> Apalagi, saat ini kegiatan ilegal fishing masih rawan terjadi di beberapa perairan perbatasan seperti Selat Malaka, Laut Sulawesi dan yang sempat ramai beberapa waktu lalau, Laut Natuna. (Baca juga; _Pindad Tingkatkan Produksi Peluru dan Rudal_)
> 
> Rencananya, Tank Boat dapat menampung 5 orang awak kapal dan 60 orang pasukan, memiliki kapasitas tangka BBM 6.000 liter. Kapal ini dapat beroperasi dengan kedalaman air minimal 120 cm dan mampu melaju dengan kecepatan maksimum ±40 knot.
> 
> Kehadiran Tank Boat yang multifungsi di berbagai perairan dan dilengkapi dengan teknologi terkini serta berbagai persenjataan modern. Seperti senjata kaliber 12,7 mm dan senjata RCWS Canon kaliber 30 mm akan memperkuat Indonesia secara signifikan.
> 
> https://jabar.sindonews.com/read/20335/1/tank-boat-buatan-indonesia-siap-produksi-1583985813


Hehehe.... No 105, eh?


----------



## Raduga

GraveDigger388 said:


> Hehehe.... No 105, eh?


too big ? i really prefer this platform to use 35mm + long range ATGM such as Brimstone or Spike , TNI should also have insight that this catamaran could potentially become a future platform for our USV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


our NASAMS will also use mercedes benz ACTROS for their carrier platform .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> our NASAMS will also use mercedes benz ACTROS for their carrier platform .


Yep





___________________________________________
Chopper formation by IDAF 4th wing

Pict:Jeff Prananda

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raduga

based on the PDF that i read here .
https://assets.new.siemens.com/siem...b10017-00-7600wssinavydcproppermasyn72dpi.pdf
















the changbogo class and the Old Overhauled Nanggala already equipped with SINAVY-DC by siemens that also had capability to degauss the whole submarine hull to hide it's magnetic signature , the only thing left to make our subs a legit silent hunter is the AIP module .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jatosint

GraveDigger388 said:


> Hehehe.... No 105, eh?





Raduga said:


> too big ? i really prefer this platform to use 35mm + long range ATGM such as Brimstone or Spike , TNI should also have insight that this catamaran could potentially become a future platform for our USV



The weapon configuration will depend on its role/mission requirements, here are my previous thoughts on Tank Boat roles and choice of weapons:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133617628088418304
BTW, the news said that it can carry 5 crew + 60 troops but looking at its dimensions......does it really have space for 65 people??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Cucoklogi:
- they try to lobby our government to chose damen product for ocean going ship.
- what's our first Corvettes we got from damen named?
DIPONEGORO CLASS!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Jatosint said:


> The weapon configuration will depend on its role/mission requirements, here are my previous thoughts on Tank Boat roles and choice of weapons:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133617628088418304
> BTW, the news said that it can carry 5 crew + 60 troops but looking at its dimensions......does it really have space for 65 people??


15-25 troops still realistic , have a look of this russian project 02800 , i think the antasena would fill the same role .


----------



## Kansel

Jatosint said:


> The weapon configuration will depend on its role/mission requirements, here are my previous thoughts on Tank Boat roles and choice of weapons:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133617628088418304
> BTW, the news said that it can carry 5 crew + 60 troops but looking at its dimensions......does it really have space for 65 people??


I wonder if they can fit this ship into our LPD

Really hope they consider the automation of this tho.


----------



## Jatosint

Raduga said:


> 15-25 troops still realistic , have a look of this russian project 02800 , i think the antasena would fill the same role .



IMO, if not for the we 30mm RWS, actually we already have KMC Komodo for that role, Same speed (40 knots) more space (3 crews + 30 troops)






So maybe, instead of pouring money for the so called 'Tank Boat', it is better to make an up-armored and up-gunned version of our KMC Komando, similar to US/Swedish littoral patrol boat (??)










Kansel said:


> I wonder if they can fit this ship into our LPD
> 
> Really hope they consider the automation of this tho.



Each of our LPDs are able to carry two 24 meter LCUs

Compared to the 24m LCU, Tank Boat is 5 meters shorter but 1,5 wider. If you look at this picture, there's still some distance between the two LCUs and the well dock wall.

Therefore, I think our LPDs can carry two Tank Boats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

using Darto eye mk VI surveillance optics, 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Bakamla should invest more on surveillance aircraft. King Air 350 ER MPA or Twin otter mpa version is a nice choice from budget view and commonality there is not much problem to operate them. There is also helicopter units and more KN NIPAH like vessels

Btw, the issue had been resolved. And we are starting to guide our "Marine militia"


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Our western fleets should be comprised of our state the art vessels, most largest vessels combatant as our bigger and larger neighbours usually operated in Western area of operation like China, Singapore, India and Thailand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Sharing work PT LEN for Indonesia Black Eagle MALE UAV , is commited for development of Flight control system, Ground control system and payload mission system. And this including simulation mission system.




















----------- @@@ ---------------

Intermezzo
Our police forces had new technology to observe and mitigate forest fire, especially in Sumatra area. But during training and briefing for member of North Sumatra police, there is "unique" accident happened. Chief of Police command in Riau Police department made emergency call toward his member on the field....the rest you can read it yourselves

https://m.goriau.com/berita/baca/ta...-bentakbentak-kapolda-begini-kejadiannya.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Fighter pilot explaining the selection process to be a jet fighter pilots.






F 16 pilots patrolling.


----------



## gondes

*Blak-blakan Wahyu Sakti Trenggono*
*Bicara Industri Pertahanan, Wamenhan: Harusnya Tak Rugi*
Deden Gunawan - detikNews
Jumat, 13 Mar 2020 06:56 WIB





Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Wahyu Sakti Trenggono (Foto: Citra Nur Hasanah / 20detik)
*Jakarta* - 
Mengembangkan industri pertahanan menjadi tugas utama Wahyu Sakti Trenggono sebagai Wakil Menteri Pertahanan. Dia yang dijuluki 'Juragan Menara' harus membenahi setidaknya tiga industri pertahanan strategis yakni PT Pindad (Perindustrian TNI Angkatan Darat), PT PAL (Penataran Angkatan Laut), dan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI).

Dalam tiga bulan pertama sebagai wakil menteri, dia tak cuma mempelajari sejumlah undang-undang terkait sebagai pijakan, juga menemukenali berbagai permasalahan di ketiga perusahaan tersebut.

"Saya tiga bulan pertama itu ketika diberi tugas oleh beliau (Jokowi) langsung belajar menyeluruh seperti kuliah 16 SKS," kata Trenggono kepada Tim Blak-blakan *detik.com*.

Dari kajiannya, alumnus Teknik Industri Institut Teknologi Bandung itu optimistis ketiga industri pertahanan tersebut dapat berkembang lebih maju. Syaratnya, antara lain dukungan penuh dari pemerintah, memodernisasi alat produksi, dan meningkatkan kapasitas manajemen di dalamnya.

Sebagai bentuk dukungan pemerintah, kata lelaki kelahiran Semarang, 3 November 1962 tersebut, berbagai sarana angkutan udara TNI ke depan akan menggunakan produk PT DI. *Khusus PT PAL diberi tugas untuk menggarap dua kapal fregat senilai 720 juta USD atau sekitar Rp 11 triliun dalam lima tahun ke depan.

Proyek ini bekerja sama dengan Denmark untuk transfer teknologi, dan dikerjakan sepenuhnya di galangan kapal PT PAL di Surabaya.*

"PAL ini seharusnya menjadi perusahaan perkapalan nasional yang paling hebat di kawasan. Nah, harusnya gak ada cerita dia rugi itu, gak ada. Kalau sampai dia rugi pasti ada salah manajemen," kata Trenggono.

Kepada PT Pindad dia secara khusus meminta agar sejumlah peralatan produksi, khususnya di sektor amunisi dan peluru dibuat dengan mesin yang lebih canggih. Sebab kebutuhan peluru untuk TNI/Polri per tahun mencapai satu miliar butir. Tapi kapasitas produksi Pindad selama ini hanya 250 juta butir peluru.

"Ternyata alat produksinya jadul banget, buatan 1960. Coba bayangin dari zaman gue (baru) lahir (1962) mesin itu masih dipakai," kata Trenggono diiringi tawa.

Dengan berbagai stimulus dan pembenahan yang akan dilakukan, Master Manajemen dari ITB itu berharap industri pertahanan nasional bisa meningkatkan kapasitas produksinya selain terus meningkatkan kualitas yang sudah teruji.

Pada bagian lain, Trenggono juga berbicara ikhwal perang masa depan yang akan lebih banyak melibatkan teknologi Artifical Intelligent dan kendali jarak jauh. "Nanti alat perang itu tinggal pencet remote saja seperti dalam permainan game," ujarnya.

Bagaimana kesiapan para ahli industri pertahanan di tanah air menghadapi tantangan tersebut? Selengkapnya, saksikan Blak-blakan Wahyu Sakti Trenggono, "3 Industri Pertahanan Unggulan" di *detik.com*, Jumat (13/3/2020).

https://news.detik.com/berita/d-493...232.972814219.1583902500-605015085.1574211019

No more sigma or lafayette... Iver confirmed kah?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Something interesting from Singapore

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 613212
> View attachment 613213
> View attachment 613214
> View attachment 613215
> View attachment 613216
> View attachment 613217
> View attachment 613218
> 
> Something interesting from Singapore







sad to see the fact , one of the country that have width span more than even the continental US and having a large coastal line and sea , does not have any integrated Air Superiority and Maritime Supremacy capability  .


----------



## GraveDigger388

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 613212
> View attachment 613213
> View attachment 613214
> View attachment 613215
> View attachment 613216
> View attachment 613217
> View attachment 613218
> 
> Something interesting from Singapore


They have a point. Multiple points, actually.


----------



## umigami

Bloomberg's article 
*Trump Threat Spurred Indonesia to Drop Russia, China Arms Deals*

Just take decision already!!


----------



## Being-Art

umigami said:


> Bloomberg's article
> *Trump Threat Spurred Indonesia to Drop Russia, China Arms Deals*
> 
> Just take decision already!!


No Problem for me, we can avoid the domino effect (mirrored from the Purchase of S-400 by Turkey), and if the United States approves the purchase of F-35, Project Chakra can be realized

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> Bloomberg's article
> *Trump Threat Spurred Indonesia to Drop Russia, China Arms Deals*
> 
> Just take decision already!!


200$ million naval patrol vessels from china ..... wtf is that ? Haijing 3901 ?? , they are not wrong about that right ?? seems likely they also put Malaysia LMS project as ours instead .


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> Bloomberg's article
> *Trump Threat Spurred Indonesia to Drop Russia, China Arms Deals*
> 
> Just take decision already!!


SOMEBODY PICK UP THE PHONE BECAUSE I CALLED IT!



Cromwell said:


> View attachment 613212
> View attachment 613213
> View attachment 613214
> View attachment 613215
> View attachment 613216
> View attachment 613217
> View attachment 613218
> 
> Something interesting from Singapore


This is why I have always supported the idea of 1 common airframe + support aircraft and tri-service datalinking. The idea that our current armed forces is a big deterrent is asinine. Keep in mind this is just Singapore, the Chinese have an even larger scope of capabilities.

Jokes aside however when it come to arms deals, the fact that we dropped one arms deal usually means that the US gave us a very good counteroffer. Be prepared for the next couple of months guys, I think we're going to see a bunch of new things being announce courtesy of Raytheon, General Dynamics, Boeing, and good ole' daddy Lockheed Martin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> SOMEBODY PICK UP THE PHONE BECAUSE I CALLED IT!
> 
> 
> This is why I have always supported the idea of 1 common airframe + support aircraft and tri-service datalinking. The idea that our current armed forces is a big deterrent is asinine. Keep in mind this is just Singapore, the Chinese have an even larger scope of capabilities.
> 
> Jokes aside however when it come to arms deals, the fact that we dropped one arms deal usually means that the US gave us a very good counteroffer. Be prepared for the next couple of months guys, I think we're going to see a bunch of new things being announce courtesy of Raytheon, General Dynamics, Boeing, and good ole' daddy Lockheed Martin.



Old friends from Italy surely will came along, well waiting until Corona outbreak got much calmer. Old Kornas project will be revived

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> Old friends from Italy surely will came along, well waiting until Corona outbreak got much calmer. Old Kornas project will be revived


You're talking about recent alman helvas Twitter right?
Will they gonna assign PAL again or another?
I think we need to give other ship building SOE a change, not just PAL.


----------



## san.geuk

Better go another local company to build cornas, PAL should focus in bigger ships and heavy figate program,
If su35 got cancelled, Will Rafale chance became smoother or their is another aircraft nikung in next corner?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Old friends from Italy surely will came along, well waiting until Corona outbreak got much calmer. Old Kornas project will be revived


The commandanti one ??? well if fincantieri somewhat enter the kornas project again , atleast sought this newer one .

*Fincantieri launches first Doha-class corvette for Qatar*
*Kate Tringham, London* - Jane's Navy International
28 February 2020
Follow​
Fincantieri launched the first Doha-class corvette for the Qatari Emiri Naval Forces (QENF) at its yard in Muggiano, Italy, on 27 February 2020.

_Al Zubarah_ is the first of four corvettes being built by the Italian shipbuilder for Qatar under a contract awarded in 2016 that also includes the design and supply of a landing platform dock and two offshore patrol vessels. The keel for _Al Zubarah_ was laid in November 2018, and the ship is expected to be delivered by 2021. *The ship is a derivative of the Italian Comandante class, and has an overall length of 107 m and a displacement of about 3,000 tonnes.*







san.geuk said:


> Better go another local company to build cornas, PAL should focus in bigger ships and heavy figate program,
> If su35 got cancelled, Will Rafale chance became smoother or their is another aircraft nikung in next corner?


Yes something like DRU or PT.Batamec are more than enough to build corvette ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

Bigger than our REM class frigate, hope that's our cornas baseline come true


----------



## Cromwell

To make it worse, we don't even have any AEWC platform yet like in the chart, nor even old Hawk MR-SAM also Rapier AFAIK already retired from Army service.


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> To make it worse, we don't even have any AEWC platform yet like in the chart, nor even old Hawk MR-SAM also Rapier AFAIK already retired from Army service.





We got TD2000B and Chiron lol


----------



## Chestnut

san.geuk said:


> Better go another local company to build cornas, PAL should focus in bigger ships and heavy figate program,
> If su35 got cancelled, Will Rafale chance became smoother or their is another aircraft nikung in next corner?


Expect US made fighters over anything else.



Nike said:


> Old friends from Italy surely will came along, well waiting until Corona outbreak got much calmer. Old Kornas project will be revived


I am honestly interested whether or not shipyards like Bath Ironworks or Newport News Shipbuilding would join the fray.

Having more competitors in our shipbuilding programs would honestly lower costs whilst increasing tot contracts.

I'd rather we start going into the habit of local shipyard/defense companies teaming up with foreign companies such as PAL and DAMEN/Odense teaming up against Tesco and DCNS/Lockheed Martin. Competition is good for business and the economy. It keeps costs down whilst keeping quality up.



Nike said:


> We got TD2000B and Chiron lol


I'd imagine they'd be phased out soon. We are honestly better off keeping a mix of Mistrals + Oerlikon Milleniums + NASAMS + Aster 30's/MEADS datalinked together with Air Force GCI OTH radars and AWACS/ELINT planes then the hodgepodge mix of SHORADS we have now.


----------



## gondes

https://news.detik.com/video/200313008/blak-blakan-wamenhan-3-industri-pertahanan-unggulan


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Nike said:


> We got TD2000B and Chiron lol


Dont forget si mbah samber nyowo s60


----------



## Chaplin009x

umigami said:


> Bloomberg's article
> *Trump Threat Spurred Indonesia to Drop Russia, China Arms Deals*
> 
> Just take decision already!!


Since the beginning of CAATSA was the cause of the rise of rafale drama, I think the Air Force will depend on the fleet they have now with modernization that has just begun. assuming we face an economic slowdown due to the corona virus effect. but if the procurement of f5 replacement aircraft continues. Rafale is the best choice and also a gift for trump  , if he wins the election again later


----------



## Kansel



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Looks like new Vest carrier armor is recently distributed between January and March among Indonesian frontline units,
> 
> This pics is taken from https://mobile.twitter.com/Korpaskhas_id in January, Yonko 462 Paskhas still using the old style body armor
> 
> View attachment 612631
> View attachment 612632
> View attachment 612633
> View attachment 612634
> 
> 
> More recent picture of their patrol
> 
> View attachment 612638
> View attachment 612637
> View attachment 612636
> View attachment 612635
> 
> 
> And the same unit Exercise in March
> 
> View attachment 612639
> View attachment 612640
> View attachment 612641
> View attachment 612642
> 
> 
> Looks like they need to change some their rifles in a squad, one need to have DMR toward full cartridge of battle rifle in 7,62 Cal NATO with magnifier optics tools, if we are looking at the terrain in Papua. Along with rapid fire carbine like type gun for firefighting in dense jungle for most of squad member.
> 
> This
> 
> View attachment 612644
> 
> 
> Combined with this
> 
> View attachment 612648


Why that soldier hold his rifle in gas tube?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 613212
> View attachment 613213
> View attachment 613214
> View attachment 613215
> View attachment 613216
> View attachment 613217
> View attachment 613218
> 
> Something interesting from Singapore


hoho, i do not think the smol bois would get their fanfiction-esque "new singapore' fantasy in any paralell universe, how many kiasu boys that they will sacrifice for that kind of "action"? 100.000 boys? 400.000 boys? their entire elderly population?

These guys always assumes "superiority" by theory alone, never once did they fought a war, tried to achieve perfect victory on one aspect that is arrogance, overconfidence, is a sure way to confirms own defeat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238437137332097024


Chestnut said:


> Expect US made fighters over anything else.
> 
> 
> I am honestly interested whether or not shipyards like Bath Ironworks or Newport News Shipbuilding would join the fray.
> 
> Having more competitors in our shipbuilding programs would honestly lower costs whilst increasing tot contracts.
> 
> I'd rather we start going into the habit of local shipyard/defense companies teaming up with foreign companies such as PAL and DAMEN/Odense teaming up against Tesco and DCNS/Lockheed Martin. Competition is good for business and the economy. It keeps costs down whilst keeping quality up.
> 
> 
> I'd imagine they'd be phased out soon. We are honestly better off keeping a mix of Mistrals + Oerlikon Milleniums + NASAMS + Aster 30's/MEADS datalinked together with Air Force GCI OTH radars and AWACS/ELINT planes then the hodgepodge mix of SHORADS we have now.


I'm sorry, but does it realistic enough looking at our current budget?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Now, Russian news agency are confirming this news.

*Indonesia drops $1.1 bln deal to purchase 11 fighter jets from Russia, reports say*
The Indonesian authorities made this decision under the US pressure, the news agency Bloomberg reported
MOSCOW, March 12. /TASS/. The Indonesian authorities have decided against moving ahead with a plan to purchase 11 Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets from Russia for about $1.1 billion, the news agency Bloomberg reported on Thursday.

The Indonesian authorities made this decision under the US pressure, according to the news agency’s data.

It was reported in early 2018 that Jakarta had signed a contract with Russia on the purchase of 11 Su-35 fighter jets. However, the contract’s implementation has not begun to date over US sanctions. Indonesian Ambassador to Russia Mohamad Wahid Supriyadi said in July 2019 that the delay was due to the complex trade scheme, in which both government agencies and companies were involved.

Head of Russia’s Federal Service for Military and Technical Cooperation Dmitry Shugayev said in October last year that the Russian side hoped for a decision in the immediate future on implementing the contract for the delivery of Su-35 fighters to Indonesia.


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Now, Russian news agency are confirming this news.
> 
> *Indonesia drops $1.1 bln deal to purchase 11 fighter jets from Russia, reports say*
> The Indonesian authorities made this decision under the US pressure, the news agency Bloomberg reported
> MOSCOW, March 12. /TASS/. The Indonesian authorities have decided against moving ahead with a plan to purchase 11 Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets from Russia for about $1.1 billion, the news agency Bloomberg reported on Thursday.
> 
> The Indonesian authorities made this decision under the US pressure, according to the news agency’s data.
> 
> It was reported in early 2018 that Jakarta had signed a contract with Russia on the purchase of 11 Su-35 fighter jets. However, the contract’s implementation has not begun to date over US sanctions. Indonesian Ambassador to Russia Mohamad Wahid Supriyadi said in July 2019 that the delay was due to the complex trade scheme, in which both government agencies and companies were involved.
> 
> Head of Russia’s Federal Service for Military and Technical Cooperation Dmitry Shugayev said in October last year that the Russian side hoped for a decision in the immediate future on implementing the contract for the delivery of Su-35 fighters to Indonesia.


more viper or french fighter then ? french fighter aren't that bad either (even though this means su-30mk2 and su-27 life wont stay long since we will shift into french fighter to avoid logistical nightmare , but that's IF ) , CMIIW , since falkland wars , indo pakistani war ,gulf war , iran iraq war are showing us that french fighter does not tolerate either western or eastern jet as their prey .


----------



## Whizzack

Kansel said:


> Now, Russian news agency are confirming this news.
> 
> *Indonesia drops $1.1 bln deal to purchase 11 fighter jets from Russia, reports say*
> The Indonesian authorities made this decision under the US pressure, the news agency Bloomberg reported
> MOSCOW, March 12. /TASS/. The Indonesian authorities have decided against moving ahead with a plan to purchase 11 Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets from Russia for about $1.1 billion, the news agency Bloomberg reported on Thursday.
> 
> The Indonesian authorities made this decision under the US pressure, according to the news agency’s data.
> 
> It was reported in early 2018 that Jakarta had signed a contract with Russia on the purchase of 11 Su-35 fighter jets. However, the contract’s implementation has not begun to date over US sanctions. Indonesian Ambassador to Russia Mohamad Wahid Supriyadi said in July 2019 that the delay was due to the complex trade scheme, in which both government agencies and companies were involved.
> 
> Head of Russia’s Federal Service for Military and Technical Cooperation Dmitry Shugayev said in October last year that the Russian side hoped for a decision in the immediate future on implementing the contract for the delivery of Su-35 fighters to Indonesia.



This might be a Russian news outlet, but this is still the same exact article recycled from Bloomberg.. No new information here, still just a quote from an unknown anonymous official.. 

That being said, even if this Su 35 deal really does fail, I strongly doubt we will go for an all American hardware.. The memories of the last embargo are still fresh in the minds of many.. Even Prabowo himself is still more or less a persona non grata in the US..


----------



## Chestnut

HellFireIndo said:


> hoho, i do not think the smol bois would get their fanfiction-esque "new singapore' fantasy in any paralell universe, how many kiasu boys that they will sacrifice for that kind of "action"? 100.000 boys? 400.000 boys? their entire elderly population?
> 
> These guys always assumes "superiority" by theory alone, never once did they fought a war, tried to achieve perfect victory on one aspect that is arrogance, overconfidence, is a sure way to confirms own defeat.


You do realize they can curb stomp our military even WITH our numerical superiority right? They have a larger Air Force and a much more sophisticated Navy. They don't need to match the number of personnel we have because at the end of the day, force multipliers and logistics will determine the outcome of conflicts. This is the sad reality of it. To think that we'd win against Singapore in a hypothetical conflict just between the two countries is the fantasy in this scenario. 



Kansel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238437137332097024
> 
> I'm sorry, but does it realistic enough looking at our current budget?


Considering US made equipment is cheaper to maintain and are often cheaper to acquire then their European and Russian counterparts when spread out over the years, I'd say yes. It's more realistic to assume we'd be buying more F-16's instead of Rafales.

Like it or not we still need to replace the F-5, and considering the Viper is cheaper than the Rafale and is already preferred by the Air Force, it's a no brainer that it's the one that would be coming in the next coming years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chaplin009x

Whizzack said:


> This might be a Russian news outlet, but this is still the same exact article recycled from Bloomberg.. No new information here, still just a quote from an unknown anonymous official..
> 
> That being said, even if this Su 35 deal really does fail, I strongly doubt we will go for an all American hardware.. The memories of the last embargo are still fresh in the minds of many.. Even Prabowo himself is still more or less a persona non grata in the US..


entrust to the current authority. all policy makers, they don't need mickey mouse bullshit. yes, we cannot be too naive, politics are uncertain.


----------



## mandala

Kansel said:


> Now, Russian news agency are confirming this news.
> 
> *Indonesia drops $1.1 bln deal to purchase 11 fighter jets from Russia, reports say*
> The Indonesian authorities made this decision under the US pressure, the news agency Bloomberg reported
> MOSCOW, March 12. /TASS/. The Indonesian authorities have decided against moving ahead with a plan to purchase 11 Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets from Russia for about $1.1 billion, the news agency Bloomberg reported on Thursday.
> 
> The Indonesian authorities made this decision under the US pressure, according to the news agency’s data.
> 
> It was reported in early 2018 that Jakarta had signed a contract with Russia on the purchase of 11 Su-35 fighter jets. However, the contract’s implementation has not begun to date over US sanctions. Indonesian Ambassador to Russia Mohamad Wahid Supriyadi said in July 2019 that the delay was due to the complex trade scheme, in which both government agencies and companies were involved.
> 
> Head of Russia’s Federal Service for Military and Technical Cooperation Dmitry Shugayev said in October last year that the Russian side hoped for a decision in the immediate future on implementing the contract for the delivery of Su-35 fighters to Indonesia.


They are reporting based from Bloomberg article. No confirmation from Russian or Indonesian officials.


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> They are reporting based from Bloomberg article. No confirmation from Russian or Indonesian officials.



Its slapping face report and testing the water report, no one willingly to admit it if it true. And if its not true, giving denial will put yourselves at odd with US current admin. Thus better to stay silent


----------



## V3NOM12

Im just thingking if we opted to continue Su-30MK2 and Su-27SKM legacy from the start maybe right now we can see them already flying in our airspace. But yess we can just wait and see the confirmation lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

HellFireIndo said:


> hoho, i do not think the smol bois would get their fanfiction-esque "new singapore' fantasy in any paralell universe, how many kiasu boys that they will sacrifice for that kind of "action"? 100.000 boys? 400.000 boys? their entire elderly population?
> 
> These guys always assumes "superiority" by theory alone, never once did they fought a war, tried to achieve perfect victory on one aspect that is arrogance, overconfidence, is a sure way to confirms own defeat.


They think they like israeli can hit larger neighbor into submission easily and destroy our armed force and take control maybe Sumatra land. But
How they do that with pops only size like JKT city? 
Kecuali main strategi atritisi mungkin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Indonesia finally cancel Su-35, seek F-35 from the US: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...nally-cancel-su-35-requests-f-35-from-the-us/


----------



## umigami

polanski said:


> Indonesia finally cancel Su-35, seek F-35 from the US: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...nally-cancel-su-35-requests-f-35-from-the-us/


It's just repeat of Bloomberg's report.
But if it's true, I'm pretty happy we finally pursuing 5th gen Fighter, but isn't it a bit to early?
I mean our infrastructure (link 16 network, ewacs, human resources, etc) aren't even ready yet.


----------



## Being-Art

umigami said:


> It's just repeat of Bloomberg's report.
> But if it's true, I'm pretty happy we finally pursuing 5th gen Fighter, but isn't it a bit to early?
> I mean our infrastructure (link 16 network, ewacs, human resources, etc) aren't even ready yet.


fortunately in terms of logistical weapons is not a serious problem for Lightning II. instead of buying Dassault Rafale which has the same price per unit, and has similar overall maintenance cost as the F-35A, plus nightmare logistics in terms of Armament

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Being-Art said:


> fortunately in terms of logistical weapons is not a serious problem for Lightning II. instead of buying Dassault Rafale which has the same price per unit, and has similar overall maintenance cost as the F-35A, plus nightmare logistics in terms of Armament


aren't MICA and Exocet already on our inventory , the Rafale could be a very first naval strike fighter indonesia had ,if we procure it .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> aren't MICA and Exocet already on our inventory , the Rafale could be a very first naval strike fighter indonesia had ,if we procure it .


We dont operate AM 39 exocet


----------



## umigami

striver44 said:


> We dont operate AM 39 exocet


Well, our air force don't seems to operate any dedicated air launch AShM. So they need to learn maritime strike either way.


----------



## striver44

umigami said:


> Well, our air force don't seems to operate any dedicated air launch AShM. So they need to learn maritime strike either way.


F16s with harpoon will do the job done. No need to diversify our fighter fleet model.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Whizzack said:


> This might be a Russian news outlet, but this is still the same exact article recycled from Bloomberg.. No new information here, still just a quote from an unknown anonymous official..
> 
> That being said, even if this Su 35 deal really does fail, I strongly doubt we will go for an all American hardware.. The memories of the last embargo are still fresh in the minds of many.. Even Prabowo himself is still more or less a persona non grata in the US..





Being-Art said:


> fortunately in terms of logistical weapons is not a serious problem for Lightning II. instead of buying Dassault Rafale which has the same price per unit, and has similar overall maintenance cost as the F-35A, plus nightmare logistics in terms of Armament



We are not ready to operate the F-35.

If we don't even have basic support planes like AWACS and A2A Tankers along with weapons to arm the fighters we already have, there is zero point for us to operate the F-35. A 5th gen fighter without the necessary support network is not a deterrence at all and is just a waste of money. Parades don't win wars.

Furthermore, the amount of airframes we have currently is still insufficient to provide us a credible deterrent. We need at least 100 airframes (excluding the T-50i's) to give us a sufficient amount of sortie generation + replacement airframes. To do that we need more F-16's. Another airframe type such as the Rafale or the F-35 would make logistics even more difficult then it already is.



Ruhnama said:


> They think they like israeli can hit larger neighbor into submission easily and destroy our armed force and take control maybe Sumatra land. But
> How they do that with pops only size like JKT city?
> Kecuali main strategi atritisi mungkin


They don't need troops and they don't need to take all of Sumatra. The RSAF and the RSN can simply cripple our Air Force and Navy without so much of a threat to them. At which point they can conduct amphibious operations in Riau, Natuna, and Bangka Belitung in order to push out and give them breathing space. And considering we don't have much in terms of air defense apart from point defense guns (some of which are pretty old let me remind you) and SHORADS (which aren't even networked together) they can make short work of our armored units.

_*Jangan pikir negara kita itu kuat. Realitasnya adalah negara kita itu sekarang masih lemah dalam bidang pertahanan karena ketua militer dan politisi2 kita tidak begitu mengerti peperangan abad ke-21 dan malas belajar. Daripada menghayal dan sok2 berpatriotis buta lebih bagus mengkritis dan melobi pemerintah untuk benar2 memperbaiki kapibilitas militer kita.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

Capturing an island is one thing. Holding it to the point of being a liability is another thing.
Singapore could in theory capture the nearer island but for how long and at what price?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

This is just come into my mind.
If this F35 request get through, do Indonesia have to say goodbye to all russian air defence related alutsista (or maybe all Russian alutsista) if we don't want to be kicked out like they did to Turkish?

Even after Caatsa no longer exist.


----------



## mandala

In their local military forum Singaporean like to compare themselves to Israel. Singapore is not Israel. Period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

A country as large as Indonesia, with a trillion dollar economy with just less than 60 hodpodge fighter is pathetic. We should look at Turkish Airforce capability, they are what nearer us in term of economy capability and financial support. If they can sporting such large and sophisticated Air Force, Indonesia should do much better compared to them. Only armed by 100 F16 is truly too small. We should aim for 200-250 fighter, thats the number to fill aerial fighter coverage blank we had.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> A country as large as Indonesia, with a trillion dollar economy with just less than 60 hodpodge fighter is pathetic. We should look at Turkish Airforce capability, they are what nearer us in term of economy capability and financial support. If they can sporting such large and sophisticated Air Force, Indonesia should do much better compared to them. Only armed by 100 F16 is truly too small. We should aim for 200-250 fighter, thats the number to fill aerial fighter coverage blank we had.


they spent 1.71 percent of their GDP on defense , we are not even reaching 1 percent ............

and turkey bought that f-16 since long time ago right ? almost the same time when we are planning to get 60 F-16 before asia financial crisis tumble our economy apart .


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> In their local military forum Singaporean like to compare themselves to Israel. Singapore is not Israel. Period.



Singkies is kiasu. Period. 

In any possible conflict, Indonesia likely to armed herselves to the teeth with crash program. Thats our bad attitude. Just reacting instead prepared


----------



## Raduga

if the first peace bima sena was succesfull we could probably already had a fleet consisted of 84 F-16


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> A country as large as Indonesia, with a trillion dollar economy with just less than 60 hodpodge fighter is pathetic. We should look at Turkish Airforce capability, they are what nearer us in term of economy capability and financial support. If they can sporting such large and sophisticated Air Force, Indonesia should do much better compared to them. Only armed by 100 F16 is truly too small. We should aim for 200-250 fighter, thats the number to fill aerial fighter coverage blank we had.


The mentality is different. Turkish military is prepped for war against their many neighbors which had been at conflict with turkey (particularly greece, syria or iraq in the 80s). While we have not had an aggresive and potentially dangerous neighbor (other than Australia) for the last 5 decade. And most of our army are deployed against domestic security, 
The same as mexico which has close to $1.2 trillion economy. But field only f-5 jets and no mbt's .because they're so into fighting the narcos


Till we fix this mentality then say goodbye to a high tech air force and navy.


----------



## Chestnut

I agree, 100 is too small. Rather I say that 100 (again, excluding the T-50's) should be the bare minimum in order for us to sufficiently generate sorties until help arrives. 100 airframes + weapons would allow us to survive at least 2 weeks.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Nike said:


> Singkies is kiasu. Period.
> 
> In any possible conflict, Indonesia likely to armed herselves to the teeth with crash program. Thats our bad attitude. Just reacting instead prepared


Just look at our military exercise theme. Always "merebut kembali pulau/lahan/whatever the **** yang sudah dikuasai musuh", rather than preemtive.


----------



## umigami

Do "kestabilan kawasan" mentality still exist here?
never heard our politicians said it recently, so I hope not..


----------



## Kansel

*Indonesia’s Natuna Challenge*


Illegal fishing – including by Chinese vessels – continues to be a problem in the Natuna Sea.

By Nabiha Shahab
March 13, 2020





In this Jan. 8, 2020, file photo released by Indonesian Presidential Office, Indonesian President Joko Widodo, center, inspects troops during his visit at Indonesian Navy ship KRI Usman Harun at Selat Lampa Port, Natuna Islands, Indonesia.

Credit: Agus Soeparto, Indonesian Presidential Office via AP
a mobile phone video taken by an Indonesian fisherman in the Natuna Sea recorded Chinese vessels escorted by the Chinese Coast Guard fishing in Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone (EEZ). The footage soon went viral, causing a national uproar.

Herman, a Natuna fisherman, complained in a television interview that during the night “when there are no Indonesian navy patrols, foreign fishing vessels with trawls enter [Indonesian waters] and catch fish.

“We confront them. We show them the maps that we got from the navy,” said Herman, adding that they are often chased away by the coast guard vessels that accompany the trawlers.

In recent years there have been several high-profile captures of Vietnamese and Chinese vessels engaging in illegal, unreported, and unregulated (IUU) fishing in Indonesian waters. These include the Hua Li 8, Gui Bei Yu 27088, and Fu Yuan Yu 831 as well as three Vietnamese vessels captured earlier this year in the Natuna Sea.

“By violating our EEZ and catching fish there, the Chinese vessels are carrying out IUU fishing,” said Mas Achmad Santosa, former head of the Indonesian illegal fishing task force (Satgas 115).

Enjoying this article? Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.

Following a meeting with the Indonesian government, China’s Ambassador Xiao Qian acknowledged that Chinese boats had entered Indonesian waters in December.

The incident came just two months after Edhy Prabowo took over the helm of Indonesia’s Marine Affairs and Fisheries Ministry from Susi Pudjiastuti. The former minister had a reputation for tough policing of illegal fishers, going so far as to scuttle captured boats.

A 2018 report found a more than 80 percent drop in foreign vessels fishing in Indonesian waters, as well as evidence of increased catches by Indonesian fishermen. It is unclear whether illegal fishing has increased with the change in minister.

11 fishing management areas according to its Indonesian acronym: WPP. Natuna Sea or WPP 711 includes the waters around the Indonesian islands of Natuna. It is located at the western tip of West Kalimantan province, but administratively it’s a regency under the Riau Islands province east of Sumatra.

Under the UN Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS), Indonesia claims a 200 nautical mile EEZ, including exclusive fishing rights, around Natuna. China is also a party to UNCLOS.

Novi Basuki, an Indonesian doctorate student from Sun Yat-Sen University, said that “the problem is China maintains that they have ‘traditional fishing rights’ there. Lately they also mentioned ‘maritime rights,’ although they never detail what these terms entail.”

SUBSCRIBE NEWSLETTER
Jakarta, meanwhile, has strongly rejected those arguments. “China’s claims to the exclusive economic zone on the grounds that its fishermen have long been active there… have no legal basis and have never been recognized by the UNCLOS 1982,” its foreign ministry said in a statement in January 2020.

Indonesia also formally lodged a complaint against the incursion at Natuna. China invited Indonesia for a friendly dialogue to resolve the dispute but Foreign Minister Geng Shuang reiterated that China has “historical rights in the South China Sea.”





Chinese fishing and coast guard vessels (red dots) plotted on the Global Fishing Watch platform from November 1, 2019 to January 17, 2020. The yellow dots are Indonesian vessels. The red line indicates Indonesia’s EEZ.

Enjoying this article? Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.

Effects on Fisheries

According to the Ministry of Fisheries and Marine Affairs, the potential fish catch in the Natuna Sea is around 961,145 tonnes. The total allowable catch is 768,916 tonnes (based on a 2018 study). The catch in 2019 is estimated to be 755,306 tonnes, although this doesn’t include illegal fishing.

Coastal environment and fisheries resources expert Yonvitner, from Bogor Agricultural University (IPB), downplays the threat of illegal fishing in Natuna to Indonesia’s fish stocks since “most of the fish in the EEZ are high migratory species that are transboundary, such as skipjack tuna, mackerel, mahi-mahi (dorado), and whales in southern Indonesia.”

second biggest source of investment in Indonesia in 2019.

“Indonesia’s relationship with China has improved a lot, mainly in infrastructure investment, during [President] Jokowi’s administration,” said Basuki.

Yonvitner cautioned that in relations with China, “We have to maintain a balance, we need to have access to their market.”

In a November meeting with Prabowo, the new marine affairs and fisheries minister, Ambassador Xiao Qian noted Indonesia’s “abundant resources” and offered China’s “huge market” to Indonesia’s fishery products.

The People’s Coalition for Fisheries Justice (KIARA), an NGO advocating for the protection and welfare of fishermen and coastal communities, recorded Indonesia’s fisheries imports from China as $71.6 million, or 25 percent of the country’s total fisheries import value, in 2018.

Susan Herawati, secretary general of KIARA, said in the period between 2014 and 2019, Indonesia’s total imports from China recorded an increasing trend of 2 percent, which started with the previous minister’s administration.

She added that Minister Prabowo has not put forward any progressive plan to protect Indonesia’s marine resources. She said that “our trade relations and investment from China is not based on equality. However, the government should not see trade relations as an obstacle to protecting our marine sovereignty.”

Herawati raised concerns with both the previous and current minister. Despite being strong on law enforcement, Susi Pudjiastuti allowed Indonesia’s fisheries imports from China to soar. But on the flip side “Minister Prabowo has indicated a strong lenience towards investors to continue increasing imports and is weak on enforcement such as his move to merge Satgas 115 into the Ministry [of Marine Affairs and Fisheries],” she said.

The Way Forward

In a recent meeting with Santosa, the former Satgas 115 head, he said that Prabowo mentioned that Indonesia is “increasing patrols and that means there will be more budget allocated… especially for fuel.”

Enjoying this article? Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.

Through his newfound organization, the Indonesian Ocean Justice Initiative, Santosa is advocating for a stronger role of Indonesia’s coast guard, known as Bakamla, to see more regular patrols combined with airborne surveillance. Many of the staff at the organization formerly worked for Indonesia’s IUU fishing task force.

“Bakamla need to improve their technology to detect illegal fishing vessels, this is the priority now. They are quite sophisticated as it is, but it needs to be upgraded,” he said.

“The Chinese Coast Guard is the largest in the world. Their fleet is around 1,300 vessels and the largest [vessels] can reach 12,000 GT,” he said adding that to be able to defend Indonesia’s waters, Bakamla need to improve their technology to detect illegal fishing vessels as a priority.

“The next is presence and occupancy by our fishermen [to deter IUU fishing] all the way to the northernmost border. And this fishing effort needs to be supported by our law enforcement to protect out sovereign rights,” said Santosa.

In 2019, Indonesia had 81,614 fishing vessels registered in total (including smaller boats).

China will also be amending its Fisheries Law later this year, which will require its distant-water fishing vessels to abide by stricter vessel-monitoring rules and ban them from engaging in IUU fishing.

_Nabiha Shahab is a freelance writer based in Jakarta._
https://thediplomat.com/2020/03/indonesias-natuna-challenge/


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Do "kestabilan kawasan" mentality still exist here?
> never heard our politicians said it recently, so I hope not..




Thats orba jargon, we dont need it anymore 

During Soekarno era, we already topple the region balance of power. 

We need to build up our Navy and Airforce properly, aggresively and consistently


----------



## MacanJawa

if we cancel su 35 because afraid getting sanction then gov are weak lol, its like EU slapping palm oil tariff, catsaa sanction no big deal


----------



## Nike

Credit to angkasa news, looks like Bell412EPX demo primary audiences is police forces


----------



## Chestnut

MacanJawa said:


> if we cancel su 35 because afraid getting sanction then gov are weak lol, its like EU slapping palm oil tariff, catsaa sanction no big deal


CAATSA sanction IS a big deal. I don't think you realize how much of a big deal it is.

For one our government and our country IS weak. We have a trade deficit with the US, it accounts for a lot of our exports and investment. A sanction will literally cause 98' riots level pandemonium that would leave a lot of people poor and in trouble. Not to mention the majority of our military equipment have US made components and it's unrealistic to replace them all with Russian equipment.

You want to have all of that happen just for a measly 11 Flankers? Which I might add are inherently inferior to their Western counterparts?


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> View attachment 613740
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to angkasa news, looks like Bell412EPX demo primary audiences is police forces
> 
> View attachment 613748
> View attachment 613749


will TNI consider this variant after the batch of the 412 EPI is fulfilled ?


----------



## HellFireIndo

Singapore being "equal" to Israel is their wet dream, not a proven reality. The smol merchants are never the same as their "western counterpart" except in "size" part and "hostility" part lol, the former part was disputable tbh as Israel have many cities instead of one cramped island, and the hostility part is certainly a very different situation of "being actually invaded in full scale several times" and "being just sorrounded by large neighbor huhu i'm victim".

Theory theory theory, kiasu being kiasu thinking wars is just a mathematic assesment while at the same time rarely considers the probability of their own failures, dont say that they also copied the so-called "israeli" doctrine of "never losing war" when their only instance of seeing real war was when Japs blitzkrieged them while their British lords surrendering "a bit too fast" even with the "fort singapore" doctrine lol.

I think war business in general cannot be percieved as the same as real estate development with shiny brocures and loud marketing agents calling out "look how perfect the properties that we offers, absolutely 0% chance to fail".


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Singapore being "equal" to Israel is their wet dream, not a proven reality. The smol merchants are never the same as their "western counterpart" except in "size" part and "hostility" part lol, the former part was disputable tbh as Israel have many cities instead of one cramped island, and the hostility part is certainly a very different situation of "being actually invaded in full scale several times" and "being just sorrounded by large neighbor huhu i'm victim".
> 
> Theory theory theory, kiasu being kiasu thinking wars is just a mathematic assesment while at the same time rarely considers the probability of their own failures, dont say that they also copied the so-called "israeli" doctrine of "never losing war" when their only instance of seeing real war was when Japs blitzkrieged them while their British lords surrendering "a bit too fast" even with the "fort singapore" doctrine lol.
> 
> I think war business in general cannot be percieved as the same as real estate development with shiny brocures and loud marketing agents calling out "look how perfect the properties that we offers, absolutely 0% chance to fail".



Israel in their early establishment had refugee and forlorn mentality, they will die if they lose the wars against their neighbours. They dont hold the security as investment mindset like Singapore but more like their own lifeline, their final straw in the hats, in which if they lose a major engagements even once their survival is at stakes. Sinkies is actually living in harmony with their neighbours who usually just love to troll them time to time , actually well deserved with their Kiasu mentality.



Raduga said:


> will TNI consider this variant after the batch of the 412 EPI is fulfilled ?



I am under impression this will be possible, but 12 million a pop for basic config is quite expensive compared to EPI standard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

Chestnut said:


> CAATSA sanction IS a big deal. I don't think you realize how much of a big deal it is.
> 
> For one our government and our country IS weak. We have a trade deficit with the US, it accounts for a lot of our exports and investment. A sanction will literally cause 98' riots level pandemonium that would leave a lot of people poor and in trouble. Not to mention the majority of our military equipment have US made components and it's unrealistic to replace them all with Russian equipment.
> 
> You want to have all of that happen just for a measly 11 Flankers? Which I might add are inherently inferior to their Western counterparts?



jeez 98 riot because catsaa you *exaggerating to much, * sukhoi purpose its like side arm, you still can use it in case usa slapping HAM or whatever for their made equipment, anyway usa in not our biggest investor, maybe lose some money, but you show you cannot be steered, and how the hell SU 35 is measly it perform good in syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

MacanJawa said:


> jeez 98 riot because catsaa you *exaggerating to much, * sukhoi purpose its like side arm, you still can use it in case usa slapping HAM or whatever for their made equipment, anyway usa in not our biggest investor, maybe lose some money, but you show you cannot be steered, and how the hell SU 35 is measly it perform good in syria



I dont believe such case, even during embargoe era, the one who intercept US hornets is our F 16 not to mention we only had 10 at the time , that alone speak much about their reliability and spare parts abundance. US arms is abundance in market, so with their components supplier. The same cant be said with Flanker who only got Russia, Belorusia, Ukraina and India who can act as components supplier but with India and Ukraine track record i am more inclined to retire them early than let those two to touch our inventory!!!


----------



## HellFireIndo

So far, the F-16V options seems to be the most reasonable, only if it comes with a "diplomatic favor packages" to both lessen the risk of "sanctions" and support our effort in the IFX projects, which should be our main fleet of fighters from 2030 onwards. We should stick along with the Koreans while they develops it further into 5th gen and becomes more and more independent in terms of spare parts, and so hopefully our local industries could gets some of these sweet techs back home. Honestly i dont think both Su-35 or Rafale is any prospective in the long-term, they are simply "inefficient" with minimal kickback.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

It seems no one share this yet.
Typical penerbad resupply mission in Papua.




Our frontline troops equipment are getting better.
I kind of got Vietnam vibe here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MacanJawa

*Jakarta* - Pencabutan embargo militer oleh Amerika Serikat dianggap sudah terlambat. Sebab alat-alat tempur milik TNI yang dibeli dari AS sudah kadung rusak semua."Kita menyambut baik sekalipun sudah sangat terlambat karena banyak alat militer TNI yang sudah tidak bisa digunakan lagi," kata Ketua MPR RI Hidayat Nurwahid di sela acara sarasehan Dewan Pers di Gedung Dewan Pers, Jalan Kebon Sirih, Jakarta, Kamis (24/11/2005).Ia mencontohkan banyaknya pesawat F-16 yang tidak bisa terbang lagi akibat embargo tersebut. Meski begitu Hidayat mengingatkan agar pencabutan embargo itu jangan sampai menimbulkan _bargaining_ yang bisa mencabut kedaulatan ekonomi, politik dan keamanan Indonesia."Misalnya, kalau AS terlalu intervensi terhadap Indonesia dalam perang melawan teroris, atau pun ikut campur dalam mengubah kurikulum pesantren. Sebab Indonesia berkomitmen berperang melawan teroris dengan cara-cara yang elegan," kata Hidayat.Pencabutan embargo militer oleh AS disapaikan pejabat Deplu AS, R Nicholas Burns, Rabu kemarin. Dalam siaran persnya, Burns menyebutkan, AS akan membantu militer RI dan membuka kran ekspor peralatan militer dari AS setelah bertahun-tahun diembargo.

this is from 2005 and abundace of sparepart you say, but you cant repair it, lol

https://news.detik.com/berita/d-485576/pencabutan-embargo-as-telat

sorry i just want to say my opinion



umigami said:


> It seems no one share this yet.
> Typical penerbad resupply mission in Papua.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our frontline troops equipment are getting better.
> I kind of got Vietnam vibe here



insert fortunate son song hehe


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> So far, the F-16V options seems to be the most reasonable, only if it comes with a "diplomatic favor packages" to both lessen the risk of "sanctions" and support our effort in the IFX projects, which should be our main fleet of fighters from 2030 onwards. We should stick along with the Koreans while they develops it further into 5th gen and becomes more and more independent in terms of spare parts, and so hopefully our local industries could gets some of these sweet techs back home. Honestly i dont think both Su-35 or Rafale is any prospective in the long-term, they are simply "inefficient" with minimal kickback.



For diplomacy sweetener, I am more prefer to get more ex USAF F 16 with option to MLU/upgrade them in Indonesia, including production of spare parts needed, thats what we need actually to get more flying fighter platform to do routine jobs as multipurpose fighter. For the actual deals, getting F16V should be priority. 

Then use the spare money to acquire AEW /c aircraft like Wedgetail and option to purchase SIGINT aircraft system like Peregrine system and combined them with JSTAR like aircraft for ground surveillance. Thus with capable MALE/HALE UAV act as routine patroller and high end ASW/MPA like Poseidon we will get high end spectrum capability. Well we need to invest more into human resources and ground interception control system and integrated command system, and thats cost arm and legs!!! 

Our coast guard too can act into the system by acquire low end budget MPA and UAV like KING AIR 350 MPA and LUNA NG.


----------



## umigami

MacanJawa said:


> *Jakarta* - Pencabutan embargo militer oleh Amerika Serikat dianggap sudah terlambat. Sebab alat-alat tempur milik TNI yang dibeli dari AS sudah kadung rusak semua."Kita menyambut baik sekalipun sudah sangat terlambat karena banyak alat militer TNI yang sudah tidak bisa digunakan lagi," kata Ketua MPR RI Hidayat Nurwahid di sela acara sarasehan Dewan Pers di Gedung Dewan Pers, Jalan Kebon Sirih, Jakarta, Kamis (24/11/2005).Ia mencontohkan banyaknya pesawat F-16 yang tidak bisa terbang lagi akibat embargo tersebut. Meski begitu Hidayat mengingatkan agar pencabutan embargo itu jangan sampai menimbulkan _bargaining_ yang bisa mencabut kedaulatan ekonomi, politik dan keamanan Indonesia."Misalnya, kalau AS terlalu intervensi terhadap Indonesia dalam perang melawan teroris, atau pun ikut campur dalam mengubah kurikulum pesantren. Sebab Indonesia berkomitmen berperang melawan teroris dengan cara-cara yang elegan," kata Hidayat.Pencabutan embargo militer oleh AS disapaikan pejabat Deplu AS, R Nicholas Burns, Rabu kemarin. Dalam siaran persnya, Burns menyebutkan, AS akan membantu militer RI dan membuka kran ekspor peralatan militer dari AS setelah bertahun-tahun diembargo.
> 
> this is from 2005 and abundace of sparepart you say, but you cant repair it, lol
> 
> https://news.detik.com/berita/d-485576/pencabutan-embargo-as-telat
> 
> sorry i just want to say my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> insert fortunate son song hehe


"Ia mencontohkan banyaknya pesawat F-16 yang tidak bisa terbang lagi akibat embargo tersebut."
Too late? Too late what?
All f16 block 15 are operational prior to current eMLU. Even our F5 did flying again. A lot of thing from this article are debunked now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MacanJawa

umigami said:


> "Ia mencontohkan banyaknya pesawat F-16 yang tidak bisa terbang lagi akibat embargo tersebut."
> Too late? Too late what?
> All f16 block 15 are operational prior to current eMLU. Even our F5 did flying again. A lot of thing from this article are debunked now.


 liat tahunnya gak? ini artikel pas tahun 2005 embargo baru dicabut udah banyak yang rusak


----------



## Nike

MacanJawa said:


> *Jakarta* - Pencabutan embargo militer oleh Amerika Serikat dianggap sudah terlambat. Sebab alat-alat tempur milik TNI yang dibeli dari AS sudah kadung rusak semua."Kita menyambut baik sekalipun sudah sangat terlambat karena banyak alat militer TNI yang sudah tidak bisa digunakan lagi," kata Ketua MPR RI Hidayat Nurwahid di sela acara sarasehan Dewan Pers di Gedung Dewan Pers, Jalan Kebon Sirih, Jakarta, Kamis (24/11/2005).Ia mencontohkan banyaknya pesawat F-16 yang tidak bisa terbang lagi akibat embargo tersebut. Meski begitu Hidayat mengingatkan agar pencabutan embargo itu jangan sampai menimbulkan _bargaining_ yang bisa mencabut kedaulatan ekonomi, politik dan keamanan Indonesia."Misalnya, kalau AS terlalu intervensi terhadap Indonesia dalam perang melawan teroris, atau pun ikut campur dalam mengubah kurikulum pesantren. Sebab Indonesia berkomitmen berperang melawan teroris dengan cara-cara yang elegan," kata Hidayat.Pencabutan embargo militer oleh AS disapaikan pejabat Deplu AS, R Nicholas Burns, Rabu kemarin. Dalam siaran persnya, Burns menyebutkan, AS akan membantu militer RI dan membuka kran ekspor peralatan militer dari AS setelah bertahun-tahun diembargo.
> 
> this is from 2005 and abundace of sparepart you say, but you cant repair it, lol
> 
> https://news.detik.com/berita/d-485576/pencabutan-embargo-as-telat
> 
> sorry i just want to say my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> insert fortunate son song hehe



Lol, Hidayat Nur wahid you said as reference. Speaker from PKS who very biassed against government (Yudhoyono era) and very much anti US sentiment they had, doesnt hold any position to said the matter even deal during Gusdur era with Sinkies and Netherland to keep our F 16 flying

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

MacanJawa said:


> jeez 98 riot because catsaa you *exaggerating to much, * sukhoi purpose its like side arm, you still can use it in case usa slapping HAM or whatever for their made equipment, anyway usa in not our biggest investor, maybe lose some money, but you show you cannot be steered, and how the hell SU 35 is measly it perform good in syria


Unless you have around $750 million growing somewhere, a CAATSA sanction is going to cause 98' level pandemonium. Our country is currently undergoing an economic slowdown, also our currency is the most under performing in Southeast Asia right now. A US led sanction isn't just going to effect things coming from the US, but it'll bring in other countries that are under their sphere of influence. You're right, they're not our biggest investor, but you know who is? Japan, with South Korea and the Netherlands also having sizable investments as well. Guess what country they're allied with?

Nothing good will come from a CAATSA sanction. This is the sort of blind patriotism I was talking about earlier. Get your head straight and realize that we're the underdogs when it comes to world geopolitics. 11 Flankers aren't worth it.

Also, those Flankers you talked about which are performing are supported by AWACS and tankers. Things that we don't have. I stand by my statement that they are garbage.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

MacanJawa said:


> liat tahunnya gak? ini artikel pas tahun 2005 embargo baru dicabut udah banyak yang rusak



Look who said that, i would not believed him even once

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> I dont believe such case, even during embargoe era, the one who intercept US hornets is our F 16 not to mention we only had 10 at the time , that alone speak much about their reliability and spare parts abundance. US arms is abundance in market, so with their components supplier. The same cant be said with Flanker who only got Russia, Belorusia, Ukraina and India who can act as components supplier but with India and Ukraine track record i am more inclined to retire them early than let those two to touch our inventory!!!



Actually Nike, the reason our F-16's were still flying to intercept the Navy Hornets back then was because of clandestine support from the Dutch Air Force, which they wouldn't have done unless the US didn't give them the go ahead. Basically the Dutch gave us a lot of their spare parts for their fleet of F-16's so that we can keep a certain amount flying during the embargo.

Keep in mind, not only are the Su-35 less capable in terms of capabilities and networking with our current infrastructure, it doesn't come with any sort of kickbacks in terms of ToT or even MRO support. General Dynamics/Lockheed Martin on the other hand has given us MRO certification as well as limited spare part manufacturing. This is true with other US procured equipment as well.



Nike said:


> For diplomacy sweetener, I am more prefer to get more ex USAF F 16 with option to MLU/upgrade them in Indonesia, including production of spare parts needed, thats what we need actually to get more flying fighter platform to do routine jobs as multipurpose fighter. For the actual deals, getting F16V should be priority.
> 
> Then use the spare money to acquire AEW /c aircraft like Wedgetail and option to purchase SIGINT aircraft system like Peregrine system and combined them with JSTAR like aircraft for ground surveillance. Thus with capable MALE/HALE UAV act as routine patroller and high end ASW/MPA like Poseidon we will get high end spectrum capability. Well we need to invest more into human resources and ground interception control system and integrated command system, and thats cost arm and legs!!!
> 
> Our coast guard too can act into the system by acquire low end budget MPA and UAV like KING AIR 350 MPA and LUNA NG.



I think that's the plan, but change the EMLU-Falcon Star to the Block 72 V standard.





umigami said:


> It seems no one share this yet.
> Typical penerbad resupply mission in Papua.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our frontline troops equipment are getting better.
> I kind of got Vietnam vibe here



It's heartening to see them getting more professional by the day. We're by no means close to NATO standard, but I know we'll get there one day.


----------



## Nike

MacanJawa said:


> liat tahunnya gak? ini artikel pas tahun 2005 embargo baru dicabut udah banyak yang rusak



Rusak sampe gak bisa dibenerin dan digunakan lg, tapi sekarang yang lagi di FALCON STAR pesawat yang mana ya? Trolololo, thats why you should look at who said that first

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

Nike said:


> Lol, Hidayat Nur wahid you said as reference. Speaker from PKS who very biassed against government (Yudhoyono era) and very much anti US sentiment they had, doesnt hold any position to said the matter even deal during Gusdur era with Sinkies and Netherland to keep our F 16 flying



okay i will another source, you have sparepart but you dont have right to repair

*Jakarta* - Pemerintah RI meminta Korsel segera melepaskan suku cadang pesawat RI. Suku cadang itu hingga kini masih tertahan di negeri ginseng itu akibat embargo AS. RI berharap suku cadang itu bisa dikembalikan secepatnya."Kami bahas keinginan pemerintah Indonesia untuk bantuan Korsel melepas suku cadang pesawat RI yang sempat tertahan akibat diembargo AS," kata Menhan Juwono Sudarsono usai menerima kunjungan Menhan Republik Korsel Yoon Kwang Ung di Kantor Dephan, Jalan Medan Merdeka Barat, Jakarta, Senin (23/1/2006).Suku cadang pesawat yang tertahan di Korsel adalah suku cadang untuk pesawat tempur jenis F-5 dan F-16. Korsel mengaku saat ini telah menyiapkan pengembalian suku cadang pesawat tersebut secepatnya ke Indonesia.Sebab izin ekspor seharusnya sudah diberikan oleh pemerintah AS secara otomatis setelah dicabutnya embargo militer terhadap Indonesia beberapa waktu lalu.Diakui Dirjen Sarana Pertahanan Dephan Marsekal Muda TNI Pieter Witimena, suku cadang yang tertahan di Korea kini dalam kondisi baik dan sedang di-_packing_ serta siap dikirim.Saat ini suku cadang berada di gudang pemeliharaan dan perbaikan milik Samsung Industry. Ini berbeda dengan suku cadang di AS yang ternyata banyak yang rusak. "Yang penting kita tetap mendesak agar izin ekspor dikeluarkan AS," katanya.Ada beberapa suku cadang yang tertahan di luar negeri akibat embargo, antara lain suku cadang atau komponen pesawat F-5, Hawk 200, dan F-16 yang ada di Korsel, Brasil, Selandia Baru, Belgia dan AS

https://news.detik.com/berita/d-524303/ri-desak-korsel-kembalikan-suku-cadang-f-5-dan-f-16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

MacanJawa said:


> okay i will another source, you have sparepart but you dont have right to repair
> 
> *Jakarta* - Pemerintah RI meminta Korsel segera melepaskan suku cadang pesawat RI. Suku cadang itu hingga kini masih tertahan di negeri ginseng itu akibat embargo AS. RI berharap suku cadang itu bisa dikembalikan secepatnya."Kami bahas keinginan pemerintah Indonesia untuk bantuan Korsel melepas suku cadang pesawat RI yang sempat tertahan akibat diembargo AS," kata Menhan Juwono Sudarsono usai menerima kunjungan Menhan Republik Korsel Yoon Kwang Ung di Kantor Dephan, Jalan Medan Merdeka Barat, Jakarta, Senin (23/1/2006).Suku cadang pesawat yang tertahan di Korsel adalah suku cadang untuk pesawat tempur jenis F-5 dan F-16. Korsel mengaku saat ini telah menyiapkan pengembalian suku cadang pesawat tersebut secepatnya ke Indonesia.Sebab izin ekspor seharusnya sudah diberikan oleh pemerintah AS secara otomatis setelah dicabutnya embargo militer terhadap Indonesia beberapa waktu lalu.Diakui Dirjen Sarana Pertahanan Dephan Marsekal Muda TNI Pieter Witimena, suku cadang yang tertahan di Korea kini dalam kondisi baik dan sedang di-_packing_ serta siap dikirim.Saat ini suku cadang berada di gudang pemeliharaan dan perbaikan milik Samsung Industry. Ini berbeda dengan suku cadang di AS yang ternyata banyak yang rusak. "Yang penting kita tetap mendesak agar izin ekspor dikeluarkan AS," katanya.Ada beberapa suku cadang yang tertahan di luar negeri akibat embargo, antara lain suku cadang atau komponen pesawat F-5, Hawk 200, dan F-16 yang ada di Korsel, Brasil, Selandia Baru, Belgia dan AS
> 
> https://news.detik.com/berita/d-524303/ri-desak-korsel-kembalikan-suku-cadang-f-5-dan-f-16



Lah namanya juga abis di embargo


----------



## MacanJawa

Nike said:


> Rusak sampe gak bisa dibenerin dan digunakan lg, tapi sekarang yang lagi di FALCON STAR pesawat yang mana ya? Trolololo, thats why you should look at who said that first


 itu berita dulu, jadi dulu itu rusak gk bisa diperbaiki, sekarang bebas embargo jadi bisa diperbaiki


----------



## Chestnut

MacanJawa said:


> okay i will another source, you have sparepart but you dont have right to repair



If we don't have the right to repair, then how is it that we were able to scramble F-16's to intercept US Navy Hornets in 2003?

Just accept you were wrong and let us continue the thread topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MacanJawa

Chestnut said:


> If we don't have the right to repair, then how is it that we were able to scramble F-16's to intercept US Navy Hornets in 2003?
> 
> Just accept you were wrong and let us continue the thread topic.



not all broken maybe few still airworthy


----------



## Chestnut

MacanJawa said:


> not all broken maybe few still airworthy


No, that's not what happened.

Like I said earlier, the Royal Netherlands Air Force was giving us limited spare parts support; Which they wouldn't have done unless the US gave them the go ahead.


----------



## Indos

Chestnut said:


> Actually Nike, the reason our F-16's were still flying to intercept the Navy Hornets back then was because of clandestine support from the Dutch Air Force, which they wouldn't have done unless the US didn't give them the go ahead. Basically the Dutch gave us a lot of their spare parts for their fleet of F-16's so that we can keep a certain amount flying during the embargo.
> 
> .



Can you give us any source saying that Netherland help us with F16 spare part when we were under US embargo ? The truth is only 2 F16 which can still fly and the rest are cannibalized to make those 2 can still fly.


----------



## Chestnut

Indos said:


> Can you give us any source saying that Netherland help us with F16 spare part when we were under US embargo ? The truth is only 2 F16 which can still fly and the rest are cannibalized to make those 2 can still fly.



It was in an Teknologi Strategi Militer article from back then, an AU official confirmed it.


----------



## Raduga

Indos said:


> Can you give us any source saying that Netherland help us with F16 spare part when we were under US embargo ? The truth is only 2 F16 which can still fly and the rest are cannibalized to make those 2 can still fly.


http://www.daedalus.eu/about-daedalus/our-customers/










even though still , im in the group that against "All US made plane" for our air fleet , we don't know if dassault maybe have some persuading offer in their sleeves for offset implementation etc .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Being-Art

Raduga said:


> http://www.daedalus.eu/about-daedalus/our-customers/
> View attachment 613808
> 
> View attachment 613810
> 
> 
> even though still , im in the group that against "All US made plane" for our air fleet , we don't know if dassault maybe have some persuading offer in their sleeves for offset implementation etc .


^True as usual, thanks to a third party (from Europe because the embargo from Europe is only a few months), only one F-16 is grounded

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Okay some questions :
1. What kind of sanctions can we reasonably expect under CAATSA..? Chestnut keeps mentioning it as if it's the end of the world and we will soon be the second Iran.. How true is that?
2. Are there any other country that has been sanctioned under CAATSA..? What are their sanctions..?
3. What benefits are there for the SEA region, Australia and the US for heavily sanctioning us under CAATSA..? Especially in the context of balance of power in the SCS or the Chinese expansion in general..?
4. If we simply bow to US pressure now, what are the consequences for us in the future now that the US knows we won't resist..? What if in the future the US says we can no longer buy Chinese arms or electronics (Huawei etc) or even limit trade in other sectors..? Will we say yes too..? Where will it stop?


----------



## Nike

I am just wanna to said of other possibility , what if it is actually Indonesia itself who want to terminate the deal and just using CAATSA and US pressure as pretext for saving face? 

The possibility is quite high as the deal itself been signed since two years ago, and there is no plan and concrete action to put the contract into active, there is always ways to finance the scheme, including using Chinese bank or so on like what Myanmar do with their recent Flanker deal. Indonesia keep dragging down the topics, not even put it into priority list and i am notice there is power struggle in air force /ministry regarding about the deal signed by old guard of Megawati clan, and new MoD and his cohorts is more open minded and focusing toward Network centric and data sharing prospect thus giving momentum to abort the deals....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> I am just wanna to said of other possibility , what if it is actually Indonesia itself who want to terminate the deal and just using CAATSA and US pressure as pretext for saving face?
> 
> The possibility is quite high as the deal itself been signed since two years ago, and there is no plan and concrete action to put the contract into active, there is always ways to finance the scheme, including using Chinese bank or so on like what Myanmar do with their recent Flanker deal. Indonesia keep dragging down the topics, not even put it into priority list and i am notice there is power struggle in air force /ministry regarding about the deal signed by old guard of Megawati clan, and new MoD and his cohorts is more open minded and focusing toward Network centric and data sharing prospect thus giving momentum to abort the deals....


Yeah, I do think so. Thinking about that too but just keep if for myself.
Infact some weird things happen surrounding Indonesian Sukhoi:
- 2 Su30 got locked by unknown entity (or by themself?)
- russian technicians got poisoned with spiritus 

How about the air force themself?
Honestly Do they really want it or not?


----------



## Chestnut

Being-Art said:


> ^True as usual, thanks to a third party (from Europe because the embargo from Europe is only a few months), only one F-16 is grounded


The third party only did it because of a nod of approval from the US.



umigami said:


> Yeah, I do think so. Thinking about that too but just keep if for myself.
> Infact some weird things happen surrounding Indonesian Sukhoi:
> - 2 Su30 got locked by unknown entity (or by themself?)
> - russian technicians got poisoned with spiritus
> 
> How about the air force themself?
> Honestly Do they really want it or not?


The Air Force itself does not like the Flankers. Back in 2003 when the embargo was still fresh, they welcomed them with open arms as they sorely needed air frames for patrols and sorties. However after a decade of operating them the Air Force are very much within the US equipment camp. For example back when the Fokker F-27 replacement was being procured, the Air Force highly preferred the C-27J over the CN-295 due to parts and pilot commonality with the Hercules, the CN-295 only got picked because of pressure from parliament. Another example would be hoe the Air Force is deadset on getting C-130J's over the A400M's thus leading the government to instead give them to Pelita and other SOE's like Pertamina. Had the financial crisis not happened, the majority of our fleet would consist of Hawk 200's and F-16's. The Air Force is very much western minded.

All of the complaints about the Flankers (lack of ToT or MRO, being hard to maintain, costly to operate, unable to datalink with anything else throughout the national inventory, etc.) all come from sources within the Air Force. The only people who want the Flankers are people within the parliament as the barter-trade scheme allows for it to be easily corrupted. If you looks closely at which companies would benefit from the Su-35 barter deal, you can check that the majority of the companies listed are those who have ties to high ranking members of the Jokowi administration and the MPR. They don't care whether or not the Air Force can use them as a deterrent; They don't care that Russian deals almost never benefit the local defense industries; all they care about are their own pockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Yeah, I do think so. Thinking about that too but just keep if for myself.
> Infact some weird things happen surrounding Indonesian Sukhoi:
> - 2 Su30 got locked by unknown entity (or by themself?)
> - russian technicians got poisoned with spiritus
> 
> How about the air force themself?
> Honestly Do they really want it or not?



Russian dies because of alcohol is very very usual, they mostly drink alcohol beverage more than pure water. Not to mention their eagerness to trying local "wisdom"!!

Our air force quite like the sukhoi especially their weapon loads capacity, long range coverage , but not for their maintenance hussle and now coupled with C4ISR issue currently being pursued. Thats dead weight actually. Though, I am more into to retire them naturally after they spent their living hours , they are good for carpet bombing. 

For the Air Force i hope they got another heavy hitter bomb truck like Su 35/30, F 15 Eagle/ X come into my mind. 

Or Boeing Super Hornet will do the jobs , ten 1000 lbs GBU 32 JDAM, plus two sidewinder and targeting pod near centerline rear hardening point plus fuel tank in centerline point. Thats a killer baby!!! And they had lower operational cost compared to Sukhoi or F15, plus they are hardy bastard


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Russian dies because of alcohol is very very usual, they mostly drink alcohol beverage more than pure water. Not to mention their eagerness to trying local "wisdom"!!
> 
> Our air force quite like the sukhoi especially their weapon loads capacity, long range coverage , but not for their maintenance hussle and now coupled with C4ISR issue currently being pursued. Thats dead weight actually. Though, I am more into to retire them naturally after they spent their living hours , they are good for carpet bombing.
> 
> For the Air Force i hope they got another heavy hitter bomb truck like Su 35/30, F 15 Eagle/ X come into my mind.
> 
> Or Boeing Super Hornet will do the jobs , ten 1000 lbs GBU 32 JDAM, plus two sidewinder and targeting pod near centerline rear hardening point plus fuel tank in centerline point. Thats a killer baby!!! And they had lower operational cost compared to Sukhoi or F15, plus they are hardy bastard
> 
> View attachment 613890


A lot cheaper to procure then the Su-35 even. Through loans under the US's Foreign Military Sales program, the Kuwait Air Force procured 22 F/A-18E's and 8 F/A-18F's along with associated weapons and equipment for $1.5 billion. Couple that with the KC-46, the E-7A, and the P-8 you could give the TNI-AU cost efficient, world class capability. No other company does better bulk deals than Boeing.

https://news.usni.org/2018/06/28/kuwait-finalizes-contract-for-28-super-hornets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Being-Art

Chestnut said:


> The third party only did it because of a nod of approval from the US.
> 
> 
> The Air Force itself does not like the Flankers. Back in 2003 when the embargo was still fresh, they welcomed them with open arms as they sorely needed air frames for patrols and sorties. However after a decade of operating them the Air Force are very much within the US equipment camp. For example back when the Fokker F-27 replacement was being procured, the Air Force highly preferred the C-27J over the CN-295 due to parts and pilot commonality with the Hercules, the CN-295 only got picked because of pressure from parliament. Another example would be hoe the Air Force is deadset on getting C-130J's over the A400M's thus leading the government to instead give them to Pelita and other SOE's like Pertamina. Had the financial crisis not happened, the majority of our fleet would consist of Hawk 200's and F-16's. The Air Force is very much western minded.
> 
> All of the complaints about the Flankers (lack of ToT or MRO, being hard to maintain, costly to operate, unable to datalink with anything else throughout the national inventory, etc.) all come from sources within the Air Force. The only people who want the Flankers are people within the parliament as the barter-trade scheme allows for it to be easily corrupted. If you looks closely at which companies would benefit from the Su-35 barter deal, you can check that the majority of the companies listed are those who have ties to high ranking members of the Jokowi administration and the MPR. They don't care whether or not the Air Force can use them as a deterrent; They don't care that Russian deals almost never benefit the local defense industries; all they care about are their own pockets.


Oh yeah which is funnier when the First Sukhoi Batch arrives as many as 4 units, there is only 1 Auxiliary Power Unit. so the aircraft must be ignited one by one using 1 APU.


----------



## umigami

Any news about military satellite program with Airbus?
Still on going?


----------



## Chaplin009x

The conversation goes too far and there is a lot of speculation and even freestyle. If entering politics that means TNI reform is still in doubt, while you elect your own president. back about fighter planes. actually the most important thing for Indonesia or TNI is if all TNI AU fighter jets use US made fighter jets. what is the Guarantee from mickey mouse, US no longer embargoing Indonesia AGAIN? politics are uncertain.


----------



## Nike

Latihan terjun logistik Kostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> A lot cheaper to procure then the Su-35 even. Through loans under the US's Foreign Military Sales program, the Kuwait Air Force procured 22 F/A-18E's and 8 F/A-18F's along with associated weapons and equipment for $1.5 billion. Couple that with the KC-46, the E-7A, and the P-8 you could give the TNI-AU cost efficient, world class capability. No other company does better bulk deals than Boeing.
> 
> https://news.usni.org/2018/06/28/kuwait-finalizes-contract-for-28-super-hornets


Not gonna lie, i have certain with KC46, even USAF&pentagon itself got messed up with this program.
https://t.co/qF4bYFmun2?amp=1
https://www.military.com/daily-news...eded-fight.html/amp?__twitter_impression=true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Yonif mekanis 413 latihan bantuan tempur 















It is possible all of our frontline units had been equipped with standard vest plate carrier (the black ones) 

Routine patroller in Papua 












Hope no more drag rim koppel style at the frontline anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

I still find it pretty funny that they went with black over costs even though Olive Drab or Ranger Green isn't that far off when it comes to price per meters.


----------



## mandala

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239121955573231617

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Tactical bakso malang 






Tgl 11 Maret


----------



## NEKONEKO




----------



## Nike

PLA style camo fatigue?


----------



## Nike

*Drone MALE Elang Hitam bakal uji terbang perdana Oktober 2020*
Jumat, 13 Maret 2020 18:58 WIB





BPPT bersama Konsorsium PUNA MALE Kombatan, siap melakukan akselerasi
Bandung (ANTARA) - Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PT Dirgantara Indonesia Gita Amperiawan mengatakan pesawat udara nir awak (PUNA/drone) Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE) Elang Hitam bakal uji terbang perdana pada Oktober 2020.

“Kemudian kita lanjut ke proses sertifikasi untuk flight test,” kata Gita kepada ANTARA di salah satu hanggar PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) di Bandung, Jumat.

“Jadi tes terbang, tes terbang akan dikerjakan sampai 2021 untuk bisa dapatkan type certificate sebagai MALE Surveillance. Dan kita akan lanjut terus mengintegrasikan senjata, weaponize. Nah itu kita mengharapkan di 2023 itu type certificate untuk kombatan MALE bisa kita dapat,” ujar dia.

MALE Elang Hitam merupakan drone yang dikembangkan sebuah konsorsium yang melibatkan Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT), PT Dirgantara Indonesia, PT LEN, Institut Teknologi Bandung (ITB), Kementerian Pertahanan, TNI Angakatan Udara dan Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (LAPAN).

Uji terbang drone Elang Hitam, menurut dia, akan dilakukan di lokasi sebenarnya pesawat tanpa awak tersebut akan digunakan untuk pengawasan, seperti perairan Natuna di Kepulauan Riau.

Baca juga: Pesawat udara nirawak "Elang Hitam" diluncurkan
Baca juga: PTDI kenalkan pesawat nirawak untuk menangkal ancaman teritorial

Sebelumnya Kepala BPPT Hammam Riza mengatakan pembangunan drone Elang Hitam sebagai pesawat tanpa awak dengan kemampuan kombatan akan diakselerasi.

"Rencana percepatan pembangunan PUNA Elang Hitam, sudah kami paparkan saat agenda rapat dengar pendapat dengan Komisi VII DPR, Senin (3/2), di gedung DPR RI, Jakarta. Paparan terkait penguasaan teknologi Drone tersebut juga saya sampaikan selanjutnya kepada Menristek/BRIN pada agenda Rakor Kemenristek/BRIN," katanya.

Prototipe PUNA Elang Hitam (EH-1) juga sudah ditampilkan dalam Pameran Industri Pertahanan yg digelar oleh Kementerian Pertahanan.

Saat itu Presiden Joko Widodo bersama Menko Polhukam, Menteri Pertahanan, Kepala KSP juga telah melihat langsung drone Elang Hitam buatan anak bangsa itu, kata Hammam.

Skema pengembangan awal drone MALE Elang Hitam tersebut akan memiliki sertifikat sebagai drone tempur pada 2024. Namun jika ada percepatan diharapkan di 2021 sudah dapat beroperasi guna menjaga kedaulatan wilayah tanah air, seperti di langit Natuna, dan kawasan T3 lainnya (Terluar, Terdepan, Tertinggal).

“Semoga percepatan pembangunan Drone Elang Hitam ini, dapat segera terwujud. BPPT bersama Konsorsium PUNA MALE Kombatan, siap melakukan akselerasi," ujar dia.

Baca juga: BPPT-PT DI buat tiga lagi prototipe pesawat nirawak MALE hingga 2024
Baca juga: Humaniora sepekan, kisah banjir dan pesawat nirawak "Elang Hitam"


Pewarta: Virna P Setyorini
Editor: Arief Mujayatno
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020

*Drone MALE Elang Hitam PT DI bakal terbang perdana Oktober 2020*

*https://m.antaranews.com/berita/135...-hitam-bakal-uji-terbang-perdana-oktober-2020*

*i think it will possible as long as we are only using mature components and not needed further research to augment the capability beyond our limited technology scope and funding*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> PLA style camo fatigue?


That new digital camo really blend with the surrounding but i thought they were a PLA soldier at first ...


----------



## Kansel

*KAPAL KKP BAKAL DILENGKAPI MERIAM AIR*
15 MARET 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Orca milik KKP (Istimewa)_

Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan akan melengkapi kapal pengawas dengan water cannon atau meriam air untuk menghalau kapal-kapal asing yang melakukan pencurian ikan di perairan Indonesia.

“Kami akan lengkapi dengan meriam air. Saya pikir ini efektif dan tidak melanggar ketentuan,” kata Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan Edhy Prabowo, sebagaimana dilansir dari laman _Antara_ (13/ 03/ 2020).

Menteri Edhy telah meninjau perlengkapan persenjataan dan bertahan di kantor PT Pindad, Bandung, 12 Maret.

Rencananya PT Pindad yang akan menyediakan perlengkapan bertahan untuk kapal-kapal milik Pengawasan Sumber Daya Kelautan dan Perikanan (PSDKP) ini.

Selain water cannon untuk kapal pengawas, PT Pindad juga menawarkan alutsista lain untuk menjaga laut dari illegal fishing yaitu tank boat.

Menurut perwakilan PT Pindad, tank tersebut berukuran 18 x 6 meter dengan kapasitas kru sebanyak 60 orang. Tank boat itu, kata dia, bisa melaju dengan kecepatan 40 knot. Meski demikian, kendaraan tempur itu masih dalam tahap pengembangan.

Rencana tersebut tentu merupakan angin segar dalam rangka penguatan pengawasan sumber daya kelautan dan perikanan yang saat ini sedang dilakukan oleh KKP sebagai upaya dalam memberantas illegal fishing di wilayah pengelolaan perikanan Indonesia.

Kerja sama antara KKP dan PT Pindad (Persero) ini sendiri telah terjalin cukup baik khususnya dalam pemenuhan sanjata bagi Awak Kapal Pengawas Perikanan.

Pada tahun 2006, Ditjen PSDKP melakukan pengadaan senjata laras panjang PM1 A-2 sebanyak 175 pucuk dan pistol P-3A sebanyak 75 pucuk.

Sedangkan pada tahun 2016 Ditjen PSDKP juga melakukan pengadaan 75 pucuk senjata SS-1.222 dan 10.000 butir amunisinya diadakan pada tahun 2017.

Kunjungan Menteri Edhy ke PT Pindad juga sekaligus melihat dan mencoba senjata taktis petugas PSDKP di lapangan.

Menteri Edhy sempat mencoba senjata laras panjang SS2-V4HB dan SS2-V2. Menurut Edhy, PSDKP akan menambah senjata laras panjang untuk petugas di lapangan.

“Kami akan menambah sekitar 100 senjata agar secara psikologis kepercayaan,” kata Menteri Edhy.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

https://lancerdefense.com/2020/03/15/kapal-kkp-bakal-dilengkapi-meriam-air/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## radialv

mandala said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239121955573231617


cuakep ya ....boleh yang versi high resnya sir?


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> That new digital camo really blend with the surrounding but i thought they were a PLA soldier at first ...



Me too, i think it was the best fatigue camo issued for our troops out there. Well if it was not for the striking similiarities with PLA camo, i will not against it


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Me too, i think it was the best fatigue camo issued for our troops out there. Well if it was not for the striking similiarities with PLA camo, i will not against it


after seeing the environment they were placed in , is it better to actually get some Mule support system like donkey or horse to ease up the soldier .


----------



## UMNOPutra

Congrate to Indonesia to end the "flip-flop" for many years ... Finally Indonesia made a "right" decision to "shutdown" its SU-35 and KFX/IFX projects ...May be ...further action to "freeze" all of your new "unrealistic" acquisition of "alutsista" should be seriously considered to secure your fiscal which deteriorated significantly since 2019 ....


----------



## Nike

*PINDAD SIAP TINGKATKAN KERJASAMA ALUTSISTA DENGAN TNI*







PT Pindad (Persero) siap meningkatkan hubungan yang lebih erat dengan Direktorat Peralatan Angkatan Darat.

Hal tersebut dikemukakan Direktur Produk Bisnis Pertahanan dan Keamanan, Heru Puryanto saat menerima kungjungan Direktur Peralatan Angkatan Darat, Brigjen TNI Subagyo bersama rombongan di Kantor Pusat PT Pindad, Jumat, (13/03/2020).

Selain itu Heru Puryanto menyampaikan apresiasi positif atas kerjasama yang telah terjalin dengan baik sebelumnya.

“Kita siap menjalin hubungan yang lebih erat, apresiasi setinggi-tingginya untuk 2019 yang telah berjalan dengan baik, pada tahun 2020 ini kita bisa meningkatkan kerjasama dan berbagai hal dengan material untuk TNI AD,” ujarnya.

Heru mengaku bahwa saat ini, Pindad tengah mendapatkan tantangan cukup banyak dari Kementerian Pertahanan, salah satunya yaitu Pindad didorong untuk memenuhi peralatan untuk TNI mulai dari senjata yang ditargetkan harus menyiapkan 25 ribu pucuk senjata dalam waktu dekat, kendaraan tempur maupun munisi.

Sementara itu, Dirpalad Subagyo mengutarakan hubungan yang baik dan intensifnya antara Pindad dengan Ditpalad. Menurutnya terkait hal-hal yang masih kurang dalam produk Pindad dan keunggulan produk sudah menjadi bagian dari personil di Ditpalad.

“Saya pikir, Pindad ini bagian dari TNI, saya nyatakan secara pribadi kita pasukan pemukul Pindad segala permasalahan produk pindad tentunya bisa menjadi pekerjaan kita juga,” ujar Subagyo.

Menurutnya, Ditpalad memiliki peran fungsi pembina material yang meliputi senjata, munisi dan kendaraan khusus, sekaligus partner Pindad untuk bisa mewujudkan kemandirian material yang dibutuhkan.

Subagyo juga menuturkan dalam rangka mendukung pemeliharaan, fungsi, maupun saat menyiapkan suku cadang atas produk unggulan pihaknya siap berkolaborasi secara penuh. Ia menginginkan adanya “transfer knowledge”secara langsung tak hanya tim asistensi teknik saja yang bertandang ke kesatuan, akan tetapi personel Ditpalad juga yang mendapatkan pelatihan secara intensif di Pindad.


https://www.pindad.com/pindad-siap-tingkatkan-kerjasama-alutsista-dengan-tni


----------



## HellFireIndo

UMNOPutra said:


> Congrate to Indonesia to end the "flip-flop" for many years ... Finally Indonesia made a "right" decision to "shutdown" its SU-35 and KFX/IFX projects ....


KFX/IFX is still going you retard


----------



## Raduga

HellFireIndo said:


> KFX/IFX is still going you retard


no need to respond for such comment , dont feed the troll .


----------



## Indos

UMNOPutra said:


> Congrate to Indonesia to end the "flip-flop" for many years ... Finally Indonesia made a "right" decision to "shutdown" its SU-35 and KFX/IFX projects ...May be ...further action to "freeze" all of your new "unrealistic" acquisition of "alutsista" should be seriously considered to secure your fiscal which deteriorated significantly since 2019 ....



Look like you read Alman Helvas twitter saying all Indonesian engineers have come back. Look dude. Almost all engineers working in KAI are designers and KFX/IFX design work has been nearly completed last year. So if he said that all Indonesian engineers have already backed home this year so it may suggest that all detail design work has been completed.

The reason of why other engineers that come from production division is not in KAI working for the prototype production may come from the fact that Indonesia have banned traveling into and from South Korea due to coronavirus outbreak at that nation.

What ever the faith of KFX/IFX may be, Indonesian have already got valuable experience in designing stealth fighter since 2010. We may start our own Stealth fighter jet program or Stealth UAV in the near future based on that experience.

Talking about unrealistic acquisition program, they are all based on interest and plan from Air Force. The final words will be decided by defense ministry office.


----------



## UMNOPutra

Indos said:


> Look like you read Alman Helvas twitter saying all Indonesian engineers have come back. Look dude. Almost all engineers working in KAI are designers and KFX/IFX design work has been nearly completed last year. So if he said that all Indonesian engineers have already backed home this year so it may suggest that all detail design work has been completed.
> 
> The reason of why other engineers that come from production division is not in KAI working for the prototype production may come from the fact that Indonesia have banned traveling into and from South Korea due to coronavirus outbreak at that nation.
> 
> What ever the faith of KFX/IFX may be, Indonesian have already got valuable experience in designing stealth fighter since 2010. We may start our own Stealth fighter jet program or Stealth UAV in the near future based on that experience.
> 
> Talking about unrealistic acquisition program, they are all based on interest and plan from Air Force. The final words will be decided by defense ministry office.



Yup ... There is still a will and wish list .. But Money can't lie ..


----------



## HellFireIndo

@UMNOPutra mental retardation is beyond doubt indeed


----------



## Indos

UMNOPutra said:


> Yup ... There is still a will and wish list .. But Money can't lie ..



LOL dude, you comes here with the wrong data. Despite slower economic growth that Indonesia achieved last year, we still manage to post slightly higher state revenue compared to 2018 figure. You can look on the news link that I will put below this post.

Actually almost all countries experience slower growth at 2019 and it is due to trade war in which your country get much impact than Indonesia. We only suffer around 0.2 percent slower growth while you have been suffering since 2018 where you only posted 4.7 percent growth at that year, a huge decrease from 5.7 percent you have in 2017. Your 2019 growth is also not much different with 4.6 percent while Indonesia can still achieve 5 %. Your last year state deficit is also 3.4 percent from GDP while Indonesia only has deficit of 2.2 percent GDP. Your debt to GDP ratio is also much worst then Indonesia. 

Talking about KFX/IFX program, you should now that the real cause of renegotiation is actually not about money. 2 billion dollar that will be spent for the program will be shared for 8 years span and we have paid some of them. Not a big deal for our state budget that give around 10 billion dollar only for our 2020 defense budget. Our currency is also getting stronger since December 2019 due to much better trade balance that we posted last year. The renegotiation was started in the middle of 2018 where our trade deficit in that year break the record.

It is government political will that become a problem. We should wait for another 6 months to see what will happen with the program. Hopefully the program will still continue because it is an important step to increase our independency in fighter jet acquisition. We, of course, will still need to import engine and avionics even though we decided to continue the program, but there will be chance we will develop other critical component in the future if we can still keep our economy growth around 5-6 percent for the next 14 years and reach 3 trillion dollar GDP in 2034 inshaAllah as projected by CEBR.

Or maybe defense ministry office will cancel SU 35 acquisition that cost us around 1.2 billion dollar and use the money for KFX/IFX program.

State revenue 2019
https://jakartaglobe.id/business/indonesia-posts-25b-state-budget-deficit-in-2019

State revenue 2018
https://theinsiderstories.com/finmin-for-the-first-time-indonesias-revenues-exceed-target/


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Indos said:


> LOL dude, you comes here with the wrong data. Despite slower economic growth that Indonesia achieved last year, we still manage to post slightly higher state revenue compared to 2018 figure. You can look on the news link that I will put below this post.
> 
> Actually almost all countries experience slower growth at 2019 and it is due to trade war in which your country get much impact than Indonesia. We only suffer around 0.2 percent slower growth while you have been suffering since 2018 where you only posted 4.7 percent growth at that year, a huge decrease from 5.7 percent you have in 2017. Your 2019 growth is also not much different with 4.6 percent while Indonesia can still achieve 5 %. Your last year state deficit is also 3.4 percent from GDP while Indonesia only has deficit of 2.2 percent GDP. Your debt to GDP ratio is also much worst then Indonesia.
> 
> Talking about KFX/IFX program, you should now that the real cause of renegotiation is actually not about money. 2 billion dollar that will be spent for the program will be shared for 8 years span and we have paid some of them. Not a big deal for our state budget that give around 10 billion dollar only for our 2020 defense budget. Our currency is also getting stronger since December 2019 due to much better trade balance that we posted last year. The renegotiation was started in the middle of 2018 where our trade deficit in that year break the record.
> 
> It is government political will that become a problem. We should wait for another 6 months to see what will happen with the program. Hopefully the program will still continue because it is an important step to increase our independency in fighter jet acquisition. We, of course, will still need to import engine and avionics even though we decided to continue the program, but there will be chance we will develop other critical component in the future if we can still keep our economy growth around 5-6 percent for the next 14 years and reach 3 trillion dollar GDP in 2034 inshaAllah as projected by CEBR.
> 
> Or maybe defense ministry office will cancel SU 35 acquisition that cost us around 1.2 billion dollar and use the money for KFX/IFX program.
> 
> State revenue 2019
> https://jakartaglobe.id/business/indonesia-posts-25b-state-budget-deficit-in-2019
> 
> State revenue 2018
> https://theinsiderstories.com/finmin-for-the-first-time-indonesias-revenues-exceed-target/


As I keep telling people he's not really malaysian. The name is a dead give away. He's most likely chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Raduga said:


> after seeing the environment they were placed in , is it better to actually get some Mule support system like donkey or horse to ease up the soldier .



There is already Sandalwood Pony (Sumbawa Pony) that is best suited for our environment



HellFireIndo said:


> KFX/IFX is still going you retard


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> There is already Sandalwood Pony (Sumbawa Pony) that is best suited for our environment



Sandalwood pony, Sumbawa pony and Java Pony all had resemble appearances with Mongolian pony stock and some had crossbred with Arabian horses. There is speculation they are come from China, originally leftover from Kublai Khan punitive mission to Java, and Majapahit soon looking at their benefit and impact upon on warfare in Nusantara islands, and soon imported them in large number and use them to conquer islands and Kingdoms around Nusantara, including Batak, Gayo, Sumba, Sumbawa, Lombok, Bali, Timor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

Nike said:


> *Drone MALE Elang Hitam bakal uji terbang perdana Oktober 2020*
> Jumat, 13 Maret 2020 18:58 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BPPT bersama Konsorsium PUNA MALE Kombatan, siap melakukan akselerasi
> Bandung (ANTARA) - Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PT Dirgantara Indonesia Gita Amperiawan mengatakan pesawat udara nir awak (PUNA/drone) Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE) Elang Hitam bakal uji terbang perdana pada Oktober 2020.
> 
> “Kemudian kita lanjut ke proses sertifikasi untuk flight test,” kata Gita kepada ANTARA di salah satu hanggar PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) di Bandung, Jumat.
> 
> “Jadi tes terbang, tes terbang akan dikerjakan sampai 2021 untuk bisa dapatkan type certificate sebagai MALE Surveillance. Dan kita akan lanjut terus mengintegrasikan senjata, weaponize. Nah itu kita mengharapkan di 2023 itu type certificate untuk kombatan MALE bisa kita dapat,” ujar dia.
> 
> MALE Elang Hitam merupakan drone yang dikembangkan sebuah konsorsium yang melibatkan Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT), PT Dirgantara Indonesia, PT LEN, Institut Teknologi Bandung (ITB), Kementerian Pertahanan, TNI Angakatan Udara dan Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (LAPAN).
> 
> Uji terbang drone Elang Hitam, menurut dia, akan dilakukan di lokasi sebenarnya pesawat tanpa awak tersebut akan digunakan untuk pengawasan, seperti perairan Natuna di Kepulauan Riau.
> 
> Baca juga: Pesawat udara nirawak "Elang Hitam" diluncurkan
> Baca juga: PTDI kenalkan pesawat nirawak untuk menangkal ancaman teritorial
> 
> Sebelumnya Kepala BPPT Hammam Riza mengatakan pembangunan drone Elang Hitam sebagai pesawat tanpa awak dengan kemampuan kombatan akan diakselerasi.
> 
> "Rencana percepatan pembangunan PUNA Elang Hitam, sudah kami paparkan saat agenda rapat dengar pendapat dengan Komisi VII DPR, Senin (3/2), di gedung DPR RI, Jakarta. Paparan terkait penguasaan teknologi Drone tersebut juga saya sampaikan selanjutnya kepada Menristek/BRIN pada agenda Rakor Kemenristek/BRIN," katanya.
> 
> Prototipe PUNA Elang Hitam (EH-1) juga sudah ditampilkan dalam Pameran Industri Pertahanan yg digelar oleh Kementerian Pertahanan.
> 
> Saat itu Presiden Joko Widodo bersama Menko Polhukam, Menteri Pertahanan, Kepala KSP juga telah melihat langsung drone Elang Hitam buatan anak bangsa itu, kata Hammam.
> 
> Skema pengembangan awal drone MALE Elang Hitam tersebut akan memiliki sertifikat sebagai drone tempur pada 2024. Namun jika ada percepatan diharapkan di 2021 sudah dapat beroperasi guna menjaga kedaulatan wilayah tanah air, seperti di langit Natuna, dan kawasan T3 lainnya (Terluar, Terdepan, Tertinggal).
> 
> “Semoga percepatan pembangunan Drone Elang Hitam ini, dapat segera terwujud. BPPT bersama Konsorsium PUNA MALE Kombatan, siap melakukan akselerasi," ujar dia.
> 
> Baca juga: BPPT-PT DI buat tiga lagi prototipe pesawat nirawak MALE hingga 2024
> Baca juga: Humaniora sepekan, kisah banjir dan pesawat nirawak "Elang Hitam"
> 
> 
> Pewarta: Virna P Setyorini
> Editor: Arief Mujayatno
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020
> 
> *Drone MALE Elang Hitam PT DI bakal terbang perdana Oktober 2020*
> 
> *https://m.antaranews.com/berita/135...-hitam-bakal-uji-terbang-perdana-oktober-2020*
> 
> *i think it will possible as long as we are only using mature components and not needed further research to augment the capability beyond our limited technology scope and funding*








credit to the original uploader. i think it's elang hitam/black eagle

MILITARY DRILLS
13 Mar, 15:24
*Russia, Indonesia agree upon first joint navy exercises timeline *
The working groups’ negotiations have been ongoing in Vladivostok since March 10, according to official information



© Alexei Mirny/TASS
Read also
Russia's Pacific Fleet ships to take part in three international exercises
MOSCOW, March 13. /TASS/. Russian and Indonesian military have agreed upon terms and location of the first Orruda-2020 joint naval exercises, Russian Pacific Fleet press service announced Friday.

"The sides have preliminary agreed upon the location, the timeline and the membership of the upcoming exercise," the fleet said without providing further details.

The working groups’ negotiations have been ongoing in Vladivostok since March 10. Russia was represented by the Pacific Fleet International Military Cooperation Division, and Indonesia was represented by a delegation led by Captain Sigit Santos.

A cultural program has also been prepared for the Indonesian guests, which included a visit to the Pacific Fleet Museum, the S-56 museum submarine and a tour of historic places of Vladivostok.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

Nike said:


> Sandalwood pony, Sumbawa pony and Java Pony all had resemble appearances with Mongolian pony stock and some had crossbred with Arabian horses. There is speculation they are come from China, originally leftover from Kublai Khan punitive mission to Java, and Majapahit soon looking at their benefit and impact upon on warfare in Nusantara islands, and soon imported them in large number and use them to conquer islands and Kingdoms around Nusantara, including Batak, Gayo, Sumba, Sumbawa, Lombok, Bali, Timor.



Even though the Majapahit used it, they are not in considerable number. Tome Pires' 1515 account tells the army of Gusti Pati, viceroy of Batara Brawijaya, numbered 200,000 men, 2,000 of which are horsemen and 4,000 musketeers. Any pre-1900s history books mentioning Javanese army said that the Javanese primarily used infantry. Cavalry existed but only in low number, and they are primarily lancer. These cavalry sometimes dismount and attack on foot.
Many popular media depiction of Javanese cavalry is depicting them using Keris. This is, of course inaccurate (dagger used on horseback, imagine that).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

> credit to the original uploader. i think it's elang hitam/black eagle
> 
> MILITARY DRILLS
> 13 Mar, 15:24
> *Russia, Indonesia agree upon first joint navy exercises timeline *
> The working groups’ negotiations have been ongoing in Vladivostok since March 10, according to official information
> 
> 
> 
> © Alexei Mirny/TASS
> Read also
> Russia's Pacific Fleet ships to take part in three international exercises
> MOSCOW, March 13. /TASS/. Russian and Indonesian military have agreed upon terms and location of the first Orruda-2020 joint naval exercises, Russian Pacific Fleet press service announced Friday.
> 
> "The sides have preliminary agreed upon the location, the timeline and the membership of the upcoming exercise," the fleet said without providing further details.
> 
> The working groups’ negotiations have been ongoing in Vladivostok since March 10. Russia was represented by the Pacific Fleet International Military Cooperation Division, and Indonesia was represented by a delegation led by Captain Sigit Santos.
> 
> A cultural program has also been prepared for the Indonesian guests, which included a visit to the Pacific Fleet Museum, the S-56 museum submarine and a tour of historic places of Vladivostok.


long endurange .. , the roll out prototype seems to be very different from the prototype that was depicted , i hope the combatant variants will use the wind tunnel model .

if russia somewhat offer us some of their warship varints , i would straightly reject that , go get yourself some engine for your fleet first then we can talk about your offering .


----------



## Nike

Var Dracon said:


> Even though the Majapahit used it, they are not in considerable number. Tome Pires' 1515 account tells the army of Gusti Pati, viceroy of Batara Brawijaya, numbered 200,000 men, 2,000 of which are horsemen and 4,000 musketeers. Any pre-1900s history books mentioning Javanese army said that the Javanese primarily used infantry. Cavalry existed but only in low number, and they are primarily lancer. These cavalry sometimes dismount and attack on foot.
> Many popular media depiction of Javanese cavalry is depicting them using Keris. This is, of course inaccurate (dagger used on horseback, imagine that).



1515 is Majapahit era of decline, they are not in peak anymore, their civil war erase much of their military resources including their cavalry, which is resources intensive. But surely, Majapahit as Maritime forces, surely depend their defense on their Navy and Marines units, not on their land forces so Cavalry to become the bulk of their forces is out of question, but they will be kept as lethal elite shock troops to routing local forces who doesnt own their own cavalry at all.


----------



## Raduga

Unknown submarine prototype tested in ILST BBTA3 , source : BBTA3









probably for research purpose , and not really for production prototype .

some of the 3d render prototoype of dsme 209 1400 AIP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nike said:


> 1515 is Majapahit era of decline, they are not in peak anymore, their civil war erase much of their military resources including their cavalry, which is resources intensive. But surely, Majapahit as Maritime forces, surely depend their defense on their Navy and Marines units, not on their land forces so Cavalry to become the bulk of their forces is out of question, but they will be kept as lethal elite shock troops to routing local forces who doesnt own their own cavalry at all.


Most maritime civilizations doesnt invest much in cavalry either, British, Portuguese, Japanese, etc are not that well known as Cavalry-heavy armies, they are however, shares the same similarity of extensive Infantry-"Archers" combo, British foot archer and japanese samurai are some example. I think it's because island or coastal countries are not really the best suited environment to commit into pastoral tradition and therefore also not into Cavalry-dominated army.

This Infantry-heavy history think reminds me of AOE2 "Malay" Majapahit civ lol, which the strategy to use them is just spam cheap infantry to overwhelm enemy in attrition warfare. But if we take a consideration with the geographical factor, Java and sorrounding islands are unsuitable to field huge cavalry armies, mountainous with dense rainforest vegetation, hot humid weather, contrast to the temperate, flat and vast grassland/steppes that is ideally suited for cavalry (France and Mongolia for example), there are excuses to not field large cavalry forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Var Dracon said:


> Even though the Majapahit used it, they are not in considerable number. Tome Pires' 1515 account tells the army of Gusti Pati, viceroy of Batara Brawijaya, numbered 200,000 men, 2,000 of which are horsemen and 4,000 musketeers. Any pre-1900s history books mentioning Javanese army said that the Javanese primarily used infantry. Cavalry existed but only in low number, and they are primarily lancer. These cavalry sometimes dismount and attack on foot.
> Many popular media depiction of Javanese cavalry is depicting them using Keris. This is, of course inaccurate (dagger used on horseback, imagine that).



Excellent points regarding numbers & role 
With the majority of Nusantara being mountainous jungle the best use for working animals are mostly for logistic support. Equestrian only has limited role due to jungles terrain unlike the more open plain of Europe or China.
The figure given by Tomé Pires in _Suma Oriental _regarding overall strength & composition indicate Wilwatikta (Majapahit) is a formidable forces at the time


----------



## Raduga

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239726837929922565mobile brigade corps up-armored Hummer H1 with LMG mount


----------



## 182

*Thales Tacticos Combat Management System aboard ARM Reformador & PKR Frigates*


----------



## Logam42

Raduga said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239726837929922565mobile brigade corps up-armored Hummer H1 with LMG mount



Oh we managed to take out a few insurgents? Thats good news!


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239726837929922565mobile brigade corps up-armored Hummer H1 with LMG mount


It's an Ohio Ordnance M240.


----------



## Nike

KIKAV1/ESC Divisi Infantry satu Kostrad 






Panser Cav. For recon mission


----------



## Nike

How on earth those Scum can get on their hands those organic Ak type guns with original China or Russian type magz? While most of Indonesia frontline combatant using western type Firearms or Russian but with 5.56 type cal magz!!! Meanwhile the nearest Philippine rebels and small arms manufacturer is mostly cater NATO type standard bullets, not even Papua Nugini using those Ak's. I can see several type of SS1 and Aug Steyr on other pics or video, but mostly they are captured or stolen weapons they can get on chance, but those Ak?


----------



## Ruhnama

Indos said:


> Look like you read Alman Helvas twitter saying all Indonesian engineers have come back. Look dude. Almost all engineers working in KAI are designers and KFX/IFX design work has been nearly completed last year. So if he said that all Indonesian engineers have already backed home this year so it may suggest that all detail design work has been completed.
> 
> The reason of why other engineers that come from production division is not in KAI working for the prototype production may come from the fact that Indonesia have banned traveling into and from South Korea due to coronavirus outbreak at that nation.
> 
> What ever the faith of KFX/IFX may be, Indonesian have already got valuable experience in designing stealth fighter since 2010. We may start our own Stealth fighter jet program or Stealth UAV in the near future based on that experience.
> 
> Talking about unrealistic acquisition program, they are all based on interest and plan from Air Force. The final words will be decided by defense ministry office.


Are development hampered by korona?


Var Dracon said:


> Even though the Majapahit used it, they are not in considerable number. Tome Pires' 1515 account tells the army of Gusti Pati, viceroy of Batara Brawijaya, numbered 200,000 men, 2,000 of which are horsemen and 4,000 musketeers. Any pre-1900s history books mentioning Javanese army said that the Javanese primarily used infantry. Cavalry existed but only in low number, and they are primarily lancer. These cavalry sometimes dismount and attack on foot.
> Many popular media depiction of Javanese cavalry is depicting them using Keris. This is, of course inaccurate (dagger used on horseback, imagine that).


What kind musket majapahit use? From china or from mideast?


----------



## Nike

Ruhnama said:


> Are development hampered by korona?
> 
> What kind musket majapahit use? From china or from mideast?



Java Arquebus 

One account mentions the use of firearm in a battle against Giri forces in 1470s:

"... _wadya Majapahit ambedili, dene wadya Giri pada pating jengkelang ora kelar nadhahi tibaning mimis_ ..."

"... Majapahit troops shooting their firearms (_bedil_=firearm), while Giri troops fell dead because they couldn't withstand being pierced by bullets (_mimis_=ball bullet)..."

- Serat Darmagandhul

This type of arquebus have similarity to the Vietnamese arquebus of the 17th century. The weapon is very long, may reach 2.2 m in length, and had its own folding bipod.


----------



## NEKONEKO

They also have canon in their jong ship, maybe they use it for their land forces too.


----------



## striver44

Air Platforms
*Russia rebuts claims that Indonesia has dropped Su-35 fighter procurement plans*
*Gabriel Dominguez, London and Dmitry Fediushko, Moscow* - Jane's Defence Weekly
16 March 2020
Follow

RSS






Moscow said on 16 March that Indonesia’s planned procurement of Russian-made Su-35 fighter aircraft is “still active”. Source: Sukhoi
The Indonesian Air Force's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU's) planned procurement of Sukhoi Su-35 'Flanker-E' multirole combat aircraft from Russia is still "active", Dmitry Shugayev, the director of Russia's Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation (FSVTS), said on 16 March, denying media reports that Jakarta, under US pressure, has dropped a deal to buy 11 of the Russian-made fighters.

"There is no official cancellation of the [Indonesian] order [for the Su-35s]," Shugayev told the Russia 24 news channel. "We haven't received any papers regarding the issue and haven't been told about it."

Shugayev said Indonesia is still interested in acquiring the Su-35s, adding, "We hope that the contract will be implemented." No further details were provided.

Bloomberg had quoted an unnamed official "familiar with the matter" on 12 March as saying that Jakarta had recently decided against moving ahead with the plan to procure the 11 fighter aircraft for about USD1.1 billion.

The official was also quoted as saying that, as recently as February, Washington had also pressured Indonesia into walking away from talks with China to procure several naval patrol vessels for about USD200 million, adding that the moves "illustrate how the US is having some success - at times by using financial and economic levers - in deterring countries from dealing with Russia and China, which the [Donald] Trump administration has identified as the biggest threats to US national security".

_Jane's_ reported in November 2019 that Indonesia's procurement of the Su-35s had stalled due to several factors, including the Indonesian presidential election held in April of that year, funding and countertrade issues, and concerns in Jakarta about US legislation - notably the Countering America's Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA) - under which Washington seeks to penalise defence customers of Russia

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to Jane's unrivalled data and insight, learn more about our subscription options at* janes.com/products

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> They also have canon in their jong ship, maybe they use it for their land forces too.



One must noted the glorious era of Majapahit is spanned between 1330-1380 masehi, when the European at the time still tangled in old style warfare using archery and equestrian warfare, Majapahit is already embarked series of long range conquest using powerfull Navy with their series of large Jong Java ships (sometimes four to six masted Warships) armed by heavy Lantaka and Cetbang bronze cannons. Depiction of Majapahit Navy using rigged ships in modern era is very wrong as they largely come from Borobudur relief bass from 8th century. I am always suspect Javanese people (especially Eastern Javanese) in 13th through 17th century is largely a warlike people in nature, rough but frank personality, had tendency as a Maritime people and very industrialist (as they are able to manufacturing bronze cannons and Arquebus along with their blackpowder in large number, coupled with ability to mass production large Jong Warships and cargoe ships ). The defeat of Surabaya princes and their coastal cities ally at the hands of Central Java agriculture based Mataram Kingdom sealed the Javanese people ability to produce Warships and the banning of production cannon and firearms further deteriorate the industrial ability of Java as a whole.


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> One must noted the glorious era of Majapahit is spanned between 1330-1380 masehi, when the European at the time still tangled in old style warfare using archery and equestrian warfare, Majapahit is already embarked series of long range conquest using powerfull Navy with their series of large Jong Java ships (sometimes four to six masted Warships) armed by heavy Lantaka and Cetbang bronze cannons. Depiction of Majapahit Navy using rigged ships in modern era is very wrong as they largely come from Borobudur relief bass from 8th century. I am always suspect Javanese people (especially Eastern Javanese) in 13th through 17th century is largely a warlike people in nature, rough but frank personality, had tendency as a Maritime people and very industrialist (as they are able to manufacturing bronze cannons and Arquebus along with their blackpowder in large number, coupled with ability to mass production large Jong Warships and cargoe ships ). The defeat of Surabaya princes and their coastal cities ally at the hands of Central Java agriculture based Mataram Kingdom sealed the Javanese people ability to produce Warships and the banning of production cannon and firearms further deteriorate the industrial ability of Java as a whole.


Musket and cannon production likely continue during demak era, in wikipedia stated that albuquerque force captured 3000 rifle from java during malacca war


----------



## Var Dracon

Ruhnama said:


> Musket and cannon production likely continue during demak era, in wikipedia stated that albuquerque force captured 3000 rifle from java during malacca war



Not rifle lol, but musket, rifle is a very different weapon, largely used after 1850s. The name "rifle" refers to spiral groove inside the barrel.

Among the early reference to cannon and artillerymen in Java is from 1346 (even a passage about Battle of Bubat of 1357 mentions cannon), meanwhile firearms like the arquebus developed later, after 1460.


----------



## Nike

Ruhnama said:


> Musket and cannon production likely continue during demak era, in wikipedia stated that albuquerque force captured 3000 rifle from java during malacca war



Demak Sultanate is long before the rise of Mataram islam kingdom, the Demak Sultanate is styled themselves after Majapahit lineage and they are largely Maritime based forces. What destroying Javanese Maritime culture and industrial prowess is the conquest of Mataram kingdom for the all Java realm. They burnt and razed coastal cities, banning the building of ships and cannons and implemented total warfare against all of Surabaya princes and their allies. They detached themselves from Majapahit style lineage who can be traced from king Airlangga and made their own style dynasty.


----------



## Whizzack

striver44 said:


> Air Platforms
> *Russia rebuts claims that Indonesia has dropped Su-35 fighter procurement plans*
> *Gabriel Dominguez, London and Dmitry Fediushko, Moscow* - Jane's Defence Weekly
> 16 March 2020


Another article countering the Bloomberg article..
MILITARY 

Asia-Pacific , Aircraft and Anti-Aircraft
Why Indonesia Likely Hasn’t Cancelled its Su-35 Purchase Plans: U.S. Reports Remain Dubious With No Conformation From Jakarta or Moscow

March-17th-2020





Su-35 '4++ Generation' Heavyweight Fighters

The U.S. based Bloomberg news agency has reported that Indonesia has terminated plans to aquire Su-35 Flanker-E ‘4++ generation’ heavyweight air superiority fighters from Russia, which would provide the country’s Air Force with by far its most sophisticated and capable combat aircraft. The purchase follows Indonesian acquisitions of Su-27 and Su-30 fighters in the 1990s which are derived from the same original Flanker airframe design, with Jakarta moving to purchase Russian arms in response to an U.S. arms embargo and a resulting perceived lack of American reliability as an arms provider. This and the fact that no other party was willing to provide Indonesia with high end heavyweight fighter jets ultimately led the country to become one of the first clients for elite Flanker aircraft. 





Indonesian Air Force Su-27 and Su-30 Heavyweight Fighters

While Bloomberg’s report, citing anonymous sources, has been widely re-reported by Western outlets, it has not been confirmed by any official parties on either side of the deal. Dmitry Shugaev, director of Russia’s Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation, stated on March 17th regarding the unverified American report: “There is no official refusal, no one sent us any papers in this regard and did not verbally informed us, so I think this is poorly verified information. We hope that this contract will be implemented, especially since Indonesia is interested in acquiring this aircraft.” This would hardly be the first time that Bloomberg made a false report regarding a major Russia arms sale, and in 2019 the outlet reported that Russia had refused an Iranian request to purchase S-400 long range hypersonic surface to air missile batteries. The report again cited anonymous sources. This was later strongly refuted by both parties, with Russia stating that it had received no request from Tehran to buy the system but was willing to provide it if required. 





Su-35 Demonstrates Manoeuvrability with Three Dimensional Thrust Vectoring

While the United States has threatened Indonesia with economic sanctions should it purchase the Su-35 fighter, part of a broader policy to undermine Russian arms exports and expand market share for more expensive Western armaments, the Su-35 remains a very difficult fighter for Indonesia to replace. The aircraft’s similarity with the older Su-27 and Su-30 fighters mains it is compatible with much the same maintenance infrastructure and weapons systems, and that pilots can very easily transfer between the classes. With China not offering heavyweight fighters for export, the only other option for Indonesia to aquire such aircraft would be to purchase he F-15EX from the United States. As Indonesia is already reliant on American F-16s for its lightweight fighter units, acquiring the F-15 would create an excessive reliance on American systems which the Air Force has specifically been trying to avoid since the 1990s. The F-15 is not only a much more costly aircraft, but it would create additional maintenance and training difficulties for Indonesia and lacks many of the Su-35’s advanced capabilities - from thrust vectoring engines and side looking radars to a radar cross section reducing profile and access to 400km range hypersonic air to air missiles. 





F-16 Lightweight Fighter and Su-27 Heavyweight Fighters

Jakarta has pledged not to terminate the Su-35 deal despite American threats, and while it may take time the deal is highly likely to go through - if anything to avoid losing face. The capabilities and cost effectiveness of alternative fighters from countries other than the U.S. or Russia have been throughly underwhelming. A likely option is that Indonesia will purchase F-16V fighters from the U.S. to placate Washington and avoid sanctions, and while the F-16 has been in service for over 42 years this conservative upgrade of the lightweight jet is being sold for over 50% more unit than the much more capable Su-35. Such a political purchase of American arms on Indonesia’s part appears the most likely path for Jakarta to avoid sanctions and still acquire the Russian heavyweight fighters it requires. 

Su-35 '4++ Generation' Heavyweight Fighters






https://militarywatchmagazine.com/a...tcm7a9fcLn5IEQMatyCwWmMzWUaU_DICD4YDPsdsW4c84

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

Nike said:


> Demak Sultanate is long before the rise of Mataram islam kingdom, the Demak Sultanate is styled themselves after Majapahit lineage and they are largely Maritime based forces. What destroying Javanese Maritime culture and industrial prowess is the conquest of Mataram kingdom for the all Java realm. They burnt and razed coastal cities, banning the building of ships and cannons and implemented total warfare against all of Surabaya princes and their allies. They detached themselves from Majapahit style lineage who can be traced from king Airlangga and made their own style dynasty.



Not really. The decline of the use of cannon in Java is arguably happened after the expulsion of Majapahit remains, about 1527-1574. In 1513, Pati Unus' fleet sailed to attack Portuguese Malacca "with much artillery made in Java, for the Javanese are skilled in founding and casting, and in all works in iron, over and above what they have in India". In contrast, Queen of Kalianyamat attack to Portuguese Malacca in 1574 which composed of over 70 to 80 jongs, is only equipped "with very little artillery and firearms".



> The defeat of Surabaya princes and their coastal cities ally at the hands of Central Java agriculture based Mataram Kingdom sealed the Javanese people ability to produce Warships and the banning of production cannon and firearms further deteriorate the industrial ability of Java as a whole.



In fact, Sultan Agung of Mataram after 1620 A.D. tried to re-industrialize Java, by manufacturing cannons and muskets to challenge the Dutch in Batavia. Mataram had the capacity of manufacturing 800 muskets in a period of 3 months. Mataram destroyed Javanese maritime culture, that's true, but they also tried to re-industrialize Java.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Literatur kuno kita yang ada, bercampur mitologi dan fantasi, atau dibikin tembang dll modelnya jadi seperti dongeng. Berasa seperti mahabarata dan ramayana, mungkin karena memang pengaruh dari kebudayaan India.

Adakah yang seperti De re militari dan art of war? Yang berasa lebih nyata dan kurang dongengnya, tidak harus juga berhubungan dengan strategi militer, bukunya lebih berasa 'teknis', btw ga banyak literatur kuno dari kerajaan kerajaan kita yang survive dan ditemukan hingga abad ini, sad


----------



## Raduga

Var Dracon said:


> Not really. The decline of the use of cannon in Java is arguably happened after the expulsion of Majapahit remains, about 1527-1574. In 1513, Pati Unus' fleet sailed to attack Portuguese Malacca "with much artillery made in Java, for the Javanese are skilled in founding and casting, and in all works in iron, over and above what they have in India". In contrast, Queen of Kalianyamat attack to Portuguese Malacca in 1574 which composed of over 70 to 80 jongs, is only equipped "with very little artillery and firearms".
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, Sultan Agung of Mataram after 1620 A.D. tried to re-industrialize Java, by manufacturing cannons and muskets to challenge the Dutch in Batavia. Mataram had the capacity of manufacturing 800 muskets in a period of 3 months. Mataram destroyed Javanese maritime culture, that's true, but they also tried to re-industrialize Java.


do you have any info or picture of what kind muskets / flintlock we have back in the day ?


----------



## Var Dracon

NEKONEKO said:


> Literatur kuno kita yang ada, bercampur mitologi dan fantasi, atau dibikin tembang dll modelnya jadi seperti dongeng. Berasa seperti mahabarata dan ramayana, mungkin karena memang pengaruh dari kebudayaan India.
> 
> Adakah yang seperti De re militari dan art of war? Yang berasa lebih nyata dan kurang dongengnya, tidak harus juga berhubungan dengan strategi militer, bukunya lebih berasa 'teknis', btw ga banyak literatur kuno dari kerajaan kerajaan kita yang survive dan ditemukan hingga abad ini, sad



Ada yang hampir teknis, namanya manuskrip ilmu bedil, itu menjelaskan penggunaan istinggar Minangkabau. Tapi nampaknya manuskrip ini sekarang ada di Malaysia.



Raduga said:


> do you have any info or picture of what kind muskets / flintlock we have back in the day ?



I have none. 
Contemporary (dari zaman itu, bukan zaman sekarang) pictures of weapon and ships made by native people is rare. I have read that the European people visiting Java mentions painting, engraving, and reliefs in local buildings depicting various scenes, from hunting to warfare, but these does not seem to have survived until the present day. In fact, most pictures about Indonesian history (like the painting of cetbang cannon, jong ships and war scenes) comes from European sources.


----------



## Indos

Ruhnama said:


> Are development hampered by korona?



As I said earlier, design work would have already been completed this year as September last year they have already done Critical Design Review meeting with 70 % design work is completed. So it is not a surprise if the Indonesian engineers that majority are designers have backed home now at this March 2020. 

Covid 19 disease are possibly the main cause of why we are not contributing any engineers for production phase for first prototype as the traveling between two nations are prohibited just recently. Alman Helvas also said that the condition just happen recently, so it may suggest the engineers leaving have high possibility to have connection with the recent travel ban. There is one person on his twitter respond questioning why other Indonesian working for many companies in South Korea are still there, it maybe due to our PTDI engineers who are considered as strategic Indonesia human power so will be treated differently with other Indonesian worker who are not working in our strategic defense companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Var Dracon said:


> Ada yang hampir teknis, namanya manuskrip ilmu bedil, itu menjelaskan penggunaan istinggar Minangkabau. Tapi nampaknya manuskrip ini sekarang ada di Malaysia.
> 
> 
> 
> I have none.
> Contemporary (dari zaman itu, bukan zaman sekarang) pictures of weapon and ships made by native people is rare. I have read that the European people visiting Java mentions painting, engraving, and reliefs in local buildings depicting various scenes, from hunting to warfare, but these does not seem to have survived until the present day. In fact, most pictures about Indonesian history (like the painting of cetbang cannon, jong ships and war scenes) comes from European sources.



Dont know why Japan which is most of their culture and building based on woods and paper able to safe most of their long time crucial history records, even back then during 8th century and tales and war record from Genpei War still exist. Meanwhile in Indonesia we cant preserve record from much later Majapahit era and even Demak or Mataram islam kingdom.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Nike said:


> Dont know why Japan which is most of their culture and building based on woods and paper able to safe most of their long time crucial history records, even back then during 8th century and tales and war record from Genpei War still exist. Meanwhile in Indonesia we cant preserve record from much later Majapahit era and even Demak or Mataram islam kingdom.


My guess is that our ancestors prefer to record their stories by the means of relics, building ornaments, and the like. But perhaps (VERY BIG PERHAPS, since this is in no way an educated guess), owing to the lack of preservation efforts by the following generations, many are lost, had succumbed to the elements, razed, etc.

Note to take this with A WHOLE CUP of salt, since I'm far from educated on the matter.


----------



## umigami

striver44 said:


> Air Platforms
> *Russia rebuts claims that Indonesia has dropped Su-35 fighter procurement plans*
> *Gabriel Dominguez, London and Dmitry Fediushko, Moscow* - Jane's Defence Weekly
> 16 March 2020
> Follow
> 
> RSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow said on 16 March that Indonesia’s planned procurement of Russian-made Su-35 fighter aircraft is “still active”. Source: Sukhoi
> The Indonesian Air Force's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU's) planned procurement of Sukhoi Su-35 'Flanker-E' multirole combat aircraft from Russia is still "active", Dmitry Shugayev, the director of Russia's Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation (FSVTS), said on 16 March, denying media reports that Jakarta, under US pressure, has dropped a deal to buy 11 of the Russian-made fighters.
> 
> "There is no official cancellation of the [Indonesian] order [for the Su-35s]," Shugayev told the Russia 24 news channel. "We haven't received any papers regarding the issue and haven't been told about it."
> 
> Shugayev said Indonesia is still interested in acquiring the Su-35s, adding, "We hope that the contract will be implemented." No further details were provided.
> 
> Bloomberg had quoted an unnamed official "familiar with the matter" on 12 March as saying that Jakarta had recently decided against moving ahead with the plan to procure the 11 fighter aircraft for about USD1.1 billion.
> 
> The official was also quoted as saying that, as recently as February, Washington had also pressured Indonesia into walking away from talks with China to procure several naval patrol vessels for about USD200 million, adding that the moves "illustrate how the US is having some success - at times by using financial and economic levers - in deterring countries from dealing with Russia and China, which the [Donald] Trump administration has identified as the biggest threats to US national security".
> 
> _Jane's_ reported in November 2019 that Indonesia's procurement of the Su-35s had stalled due to several factors, including the Indonesian presidential election held in April of that year, funding and countertrade issues, and concerns in Jakarta about US legislation - notably the Countering America's Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA) - under which Washington seeks to penalise defence customers of Russia
> 
> *Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to Jane's unrivalled data and insight, learn more about our subscription options at* janes.com/products





Whizzack said:


> Another article countering the Bloomberg article..
> MILITARY
> 
> Asia-Pacific , Aircraft and Anti-Aircraft
> Why Indonesia Likely Hasn’t Cancelled its Su-35 Purchase Plans: U.S. Reports Remain Dubious With No Conformation From Jakarta or Moscow
> 
> March-17th-2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Su-35 '4++ Generation' Heavyweight Fighters
> 
> The U.S. based Bloomberg news agency has reported that Indonesia has terminated plans to aquire Su-35 Flanker-E ‘4++ generation’ heavyweight air superiority fighters from Russia, which would provide the country’s Air Force with by far its most sophisticated and capable combat aircraft. The purchase follows Indonesian acquisitions of Su-27 and Su-30 fighters in the 1990s which are derived from the same original Flanker airframe design, with Jakarta moving to purchase Russian arms in response to an U.S. arms embargo and a resulting perceived lack of American reliability as an arms provider. This and the fact that no other party was willing to provide Indonesia with high end heavyweight fighter jets ultimately led the country to become one of the first clients for elite Flanker aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian Air Force Su-27 and Su-30 Heavyweight Fighters
> 
> While Bloomberg’s report, citing anonymous sources, has been widely re-reported by Western outlets, it has not been confirmed by any official parties on either side of the deal. Dmitry Shugaev, director of Russia’s Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation, stated on March 17th regarding the unverified American report: “There is no official refusal, no one sent us any papers in this regard and did not verbally informed us, so I think this is poorly verified information. We hope that this contract will be implemented, especially since Indonesia is interested in acquiring this aircraft.” This would hardly be the first time that Bloomberg made a false report regarding a major Russia arms sale, and in 2019 the outlet reported that Russia had refused an Iranian request to purchase S-400 long range hypersonic surface to air missile batteries. The report again cited anonymous sources. This was later strongly refuted by both parties, with Russia stating that it had received no request from Tehran to buy the system but was willing to provide it if required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Su-35 Demonstrates Manoeuvrability with Three Dimensional Thrust Vectoring
> 
> While the United States has threatened Indonesia with economic sanctions should it purchase the Su-35 fighter, part of a broader policy to undermine Russian arms exports and expand market share for more expensive Western armaments, the Su-35 remains a very difficult fighter for Indonesia to replace. The aircraft’s similarity with the older Su-27 and Su-30 fighters mains it is compatible with much the same maintenance infrastructure and weapons systems, and that pilots can very easily transfer between the classes. With China not offering heavyweight fighters for export, the only other option for Indonesia to aquire such aircraft would be to purchase he F-15EX from the United States. As Indonesia is already reliant on American F-16s for its lightweight fighter units, acquiring the F-15 would create an excessive reliance on American systems which the Air Force has specifically been trying to avoid since the 1990s. The F-15 is not only a much more costly aircraft, but it would create additional maintenance and training difficulties for Indonesia and lacks many of the Su-35’s advanced capabilities - from thrust vectoring engines and side looking radars to a radar cross section reducing profile and access to 400km range hypersonic air to air missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-16 Lightweight Fighter and Su-27 Heavyweight Fighters
> 
> Jakarta has pledged not to terminate the Su-35 deal despite American threats, and while it may take time the deal is highly likely to go through - if anything to avoid losing face. The capabilities and cost effectiveness of alternative fighters from countries other than the U.S. or Russia have been throughly underwhelming. A likely option is that Indonesia will purchase F-16V fighters from the U.S. to placate Washington and avoid sanctions, and while the F-16 has been in service for over 42 years this conservative upgrade of the lightweight jet is being sold for over 50% more unit than the much more capable Su-35. Such a political purchase of American arms on Indonesia’s part appears the most likely path for Jakarta to avoid sanctions and still acquire the Russian heavyweight fighters it requires.
> 
> Su-35 '4++ Generation' Heavyweight Fighters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://militarywatchmagazine.com/a...tcm7a9fcLn5IEQMatyCwWmMzWUaU_DICD4YDPsdsW4c84


Bloomberg's article which was written by Indonesian reporter came from a leak from someone in our MoD. Both articles above are "sangkalan" from Moscow (they said no official cancelation yet, It doesn't mean It won't come later though). Still no official statement from us. So Let's wait until April. 

It seems Prabowo is gone for sometimes now. He didn't do rapat online with jokowi either. I'm pretty sure this is related to Working Groups alman helvas talking about. There is some big discussion going on at MoD right now.


----------



## Raduga



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## V3NOM12

umigami said:


> Bloomberg's article which was written by Indonesian reporter came from a leak from someone in our MoD. Both articles above are "sangkalan" from Moscow (they said no official cancelation yet, It doesn't mean It won't come later though). Still no official statement from us. So Let's wait until April.
> 
> It seems Prabowo is gone for sometimes now. He didn't do rapat online with jokowi either. I'm pretty sure this is related to Working Groups alman helvas talking about. There is some big discussion going on at MoD right now.



Ok lets pretend that bloomberg is right, but why we have to buy patrol ship from Cina. Our local (non bumn) industri can do the job very well in that matter


----------



## NEKONEKO

V3NOM12 said:


> Ok lets pretend that bloomberg is right, but why we have to buy patrol ship from Cina. Our local (non bumn) industri can do the job very well in that matter


My guess is that its some kind of ship that's is not being offered by our ship building industries, and some Chinese company have the product that we need and its already in production and its a proven design, thus our institution prefer to buy it from China rather than contacting local company and ask them to design new ship.
If its just a simple patrol ship for polair or for customs its okay.



Nike said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Polri ready to order new support vessels from PT PAL


_tindak lanjut arahan Presiden Republik Indonesia Bapak Joko Widodo saat Rapat Terbatas Tanggal 27/01/2020 mengenai alat utama sistem persenjataan. Komitmen pemerintah untuk mengutamakan industri dalam negeri dalam pemenuhan alutsista nasional._
Its seems that they are not serious about this.


----------



## V3NOM12

NEKONEKO said:


> My guess is that its some kind of ship that's is not being offered by our ship building industries, and some Chinese company have the product that we need and its already in production and its a proven design, thus our institution prefer to buy it from China rather than contacting local company and ask them to design new ship.
> If its just a simple patrol ship for polair or for customs its okay.
> 
> 
> _tindak lanjut arahan Presiden Republik Indonesia Bapak Joko Widodo saat Rapat Terbatas Tanggal 27/01/2020 mengenai alat utama sistem persenjataan. Komitmen pemerintah untuk mengutamakan industri dalam negeri dalam pemenuhan alutsista nasional._
> Its seems that they are not serious about this.



If its a simple patrol ship then the more we have to buy it from our local company. If we want to buy something from outside then it should be the high tech ship that we can not produce it by ourself.


----------



## Indos

NEKONEKO said:


> My guess is that its some kind of ship that's is not being offered by our ship building industries, and some Chinese company have the product that we need and its already in production and its a proven design, thus our institution prefer to buy it from China rather than contacting local company and ask them to design new ship.
> If its just a simple patrol ship for polair or for customs its okay.





V3NOM12 said:


> If its a simple patrol ship then the more we have to buy it from our local company. If we want to buy something from outside then it should be the high tech ship that we can not produce it by ourself.



I believe the reporter just made a wrong report about the ships. As far as I know we never have any history buying any Chinese ship even since Soeharto period.


----------



## Raduga

Indos said:


> I believe the reporter just made a wrong report about the ships. As far as I know we never have any history buying any Chinese ship even since Soeharto period.


probably they mixed up with malaysia who sought LMS patrol ship from chinese company.

anyway alman said the bid for KRI Usman Harun Future SAM still ongoing , i really hoping even though the VL MICA was the strongest candidate , CAMM-ER (italian sea ceptor variants) for more range , would give our bung tomo atleast medium range local area air defense .

"European guided weapons house MBDA (Hall D, Stand D210) is pushing its new Sea Ceptor local area anti-air missile system as a potential retrofit for the Indonesian Navy’s three Bung Tomo-class corvettes, writes Richard Scott."


----------



## Indos

Raduga said:


> probably they mixed up with malaysia who sought LMS patrol ship from chinese company.
> 
> anyway alman said the bid for KRI Usman Harun Future SAM still ongoing , i really hoping even though the VL MICA was the strongest candidate , CAMM-ER (italian sea ceptor variants) for more range , would give our bung tomo atleast medium range local area air defense .
> 
> "European guided weapons house MBDA (Hall D, Stand D210) is pushing its new Sea Ceptor local area anti-air missile system as a potential retrofit for the Indonesian Navy’s three Bung Tomo-class corvettes, writes Richard Scott."



Thats right, that is the strongest possibility, some time reporter makes mistake. Understandable. Particularly the ones who never do any research before writing and being pushed with the death line.

Talking about our ship VLS missile. I hope they choose the one that can also hit incoming missile. I think that capability is a must in Today naval warfare.


----------



## 182

*Ini 'Eagle' Baru Pemimpin Skadron 'Penebar Maut' Sukhoi*
Yuswantoro / sindonews.com
Rabu, 18 Maret 2020 - 08:36 WIB
views: 1.129





Danlanud Iswahjudi, Marsma TNI Widyargo Ikoputra, melantik Danskadron Udara 14 Lanudi Iswahjudi, Letkol Pnb. Wanda Surijohansyah. Foto/Dok. Penerangan Lanud Iswahjudi
*MADIUN* - Skadron Udara 14 Lanud Iswahjudi, yang menjadi markas bagi peawat-pesawat tempur canggih Sukhoi SU 27/30, memiliki komandan baru, Letkol Pnb. Wanda Surijohansyah.

Sebagai komandan baru, dia juga dikukuhkan sebagai Eagle-00 sekaligus sebagai Eagle-105. Acara tradisi pengukuhannya sebagai E-00 dan E-105 tersebut, bersamaan dengan tradisi penyematan Badge 2.000 jam terbang pada pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-27/30 yang dipimpin langsung oleh Danlanud Iswahjudi, Marsma TNI Widyargo Ikoputra, di apron Skadron Udara 14, Wing 3, Lanud iswahjudi.

Eagle-00 merupakan Badge yang digunakan secara temporary bagi setiap pejabat Komandan Skadron Udara 14, sementara Eagle-105 menunjukkan bahwa yang bersangkutan merupakan penerbang tempur ke-105 Skadron Udara 14, Wing 3 Lanud Iswahjudi.

"Selamat atas pengukuhan Letkol Wanda sebagai Eagle-00 yang sekaligus sebagai Eagle-105. Pengukuhan ini merupakan wujud penghargaan yang diberikan oleh satuan kepada penerbang tempur Skadron Udara 14," ujar marsekal bintang satu yang akrab disapa Iko.

Sementara itu, atas keberhasilan pencapaian 2.000 jam terbang pada pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-27/30 yang ditorehkan oleh Letkol Pnb Wanda, Marsma Iko juga menyampaikan ucapan selamat dan apresiasinya. Menurutnya pencapaian 2.000 jam terbang bagi seorang penerbang tempur merupakan suatu kebanggaan yang harus disyukuri bersama.

"Keberhasilan ini bukan hanya menjadi kebanggaan bagi penerbangnya, namun menjadi kebanggan bagi satuan Lanud Iswahjudi, maupun menjadi kebanggaan TNI AU," demikian disampaikan Marsma Iko saat memimpin acara tradisi tersebut.

Pada kesempatan yang sama, Marsma Iko juga berharap agar pencapaian 2.000 jam terbang dapat meningkatkan skill dan profesionalisme bagi penerbangnya, sekaligus menjadi motivator bagi penerbang lainnya.

Marsma Iko juga menyampaikan, keberhasilan pencapaian 2.000 jam terbang tersebut tidak lepas dari dukungan dan kerja keras seluruh personel, baik personel Skadron Udara 14, Wing 3, Skatek 042 maupun segenap personel di jajaran Lanud Iswahjudi.

Letkol Pnb Wanda Surijohansyah merupakan alumni Akademi Angkatan Udara (AAU) tahun 2001, sebelum menjabat sebagai Danskadron Udara 14, Wing 3, Lanud Iswahjudi, Letkol Wanda menjabat sebagai Danskadron Udara 11, Lanud Hasanuddin, Makassar.

Turut hadir pada acara pengukuhan E-00 dan E-105 serta tradisi 2000 jam terbang ini, Danwing 3 Lanud Iswahjudi, Kolonel Pnb M. Satrio Utomo, dan para Kepala Dinas Lanud Iswahjudi, serta para perwira dan anggota Skadron Udara 14.

*Sukhoi 30 mk2 air refuelling 2014 "Russell flight"*






********

anyway, it's his personal youtube channel, good luck KOMANDAN, 8-1-10

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## trishna_amṛta

NEKONEKO said:


> Literatur kuno kita yang ada, bercampur mitologi dan fantasi, atau dibikin tembang dll modelnya jadi seperti dongeng. Berasa seperti mahabarata dan ramayana, mungkin karena memang pengaruh dari kebudayaan India.
> 
> Adakah yang seperti De re militari dan art of war? Yang berasa lebih nyata dan kurang dongengnya, tidak harus juga berhubungan dengan strategi militer, bukunya lebih berasa 'teknis', btw ga banyak literatur kuno dari kerajaan kerajaan kita yang survive dan ditemukan hingga abad ini, sad



Semua literatur dari jaman tsb bercampur narasi dongeng, karena audience nya pun ga mungkin bisa nerima kalau bukan cara tsb. Memangnya 孫子兵法 bukan dongeng?! Sama saja khan semua nya juga dalam narasi dongeng cuma bagaimana audience nya saja yg harus bisa mengambil kesimpulan substansi dari narasi tsb.



Var Dracon said:


> Ada yang hampir teknis, namanya manuskrip ilmu bedil, itu menjelaskan penggunaan istinggar Minangkabau. Tapi nampaknya manuskrip ini sekarang ada di Malaysia.



HArap maklum, JIRAN SEBELAH dari dulu memang bangsa MALING



Var Dracon said:


> Contemporary (dari zaman itu, bukan zaman sekarang) pictures of weapon and ships made by native people is rare. I have read that the European people visiting Java mentions painting, engraving, and reliefs in local buildings depicting various scenes, from hunting to warfare, but these does not seem to have survived until the present day. In fact, most pictures about Indonesian history (like the painting of cetbang cannon, jong ships and war scenes) comes from European sources.



Mainly because we are at TROPICAL climate, and it doesn't help in the way of preservation of anything (humidity). While the rest of the surviving manuscript were mostly burn down by Nederland to avoid Javanese to rediscover our past wisdom & knowledge.


----------



## initial_d

trishna_amṛta said:


> Semua literatur dari jaman tsb bercampur narasi dongeng, karena audience nya pun ga mungkin bisa nerima kalau bukan cara tsb. Memangnya 孫子兵法 bukan dongeng?! Sama saja khan semua nya juga dalam narasi dongeng cuma bagaimana audience nya saja yg harus bisa mengambil kesimpulan substansi dari narasi tsb.
> 
> 
> 
> HArap maklum, JIRAN SEBELAH dari dulu memang bangsa MALING
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly because we are at TROPICAL climate, and it doesn't help in the way of preservation of anything (humidity). While the rest of the surviving manuscript were mostly burn down by Nederland to avoid Javanese to rediscover our past wisdom & knowledge.


there are lots of manuscript from that era, the problem are many who own those manuscript treat them as pusaka and never let anyone read or copied it, they only opened it once a year as seremonial without knowing what the manuscript all about, thus destroyed it overtime being eaten by flea, roddent or Fungea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Trololololo

*Alot soal Sukhoi, Indonesia Buka Peluang Beli Jet F-35 AS*
CNN Indonesia
Rabu, 18/03/2020 10:56
Bagikan :




Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Sakti Wahyu Trenggono. (CNN Indonesia/ Feri Agus Setyawan)




Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Wahyu Sakti Trenggono memastikan pemerintah tak pernah membatalkan pembelian 11 jet tempur Sukhoi Su-35 dari Rusia. Trenggono membantah rumor yang menyebut pembelian sukhoi itu terancam batal karena ada tekanan pejabat Amerika Serikat.

"Kami tidak pernah membatalkan," kata Trenggono saat dihubungi melalui pesan singkat, Rabu (18/3).
*Lihat juga:*
Diancam AS, RI Terancam Batal Beli Sukhoi Su-35 Rusia Hanya saja, kata Trenggono, saat ini Indonesia belum bisa membeli pesawat tersebut dari Rusia. Menurutnya, masih muncul beberapa kendala dalam rencana pembelian tersebut.

Namun, ia enggan mengungkapkan apa saja kendala yang tengah dihadapi Indonesia hingga membuat pembelian 11 jet tempur itu mandeg.

https://m.cnnindonesia.com/nasional...ukhoi-indonesia-buka-peluang-beli-jet-f-35-as

From deputy of Prabsky, he is open the nego about F35

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Trololololo
> 
> *Alot soal Sukhoi, Indonesia Buka Peluang Beli Jet F-35 AS*
> CNN Indonesia
> Rabu, 18/03/2020 10:56
> Bagikan :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Sakti Wahyu Trenggono. (CNN Indonesia/ Feri Agus Setyawan)
> Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Wahyu Sakti Trenggono memastikan pemerintah tak pernah membatalkan pembelian 11 jet tempur Sukhoi Su-35 dari Rusia. Trenggono membantah rumor yang menyebut pembelian sukhoi itu terancam batal karena ada tekanan pejabat Amerika Serikat.
> 
> "Kami tidak pernah membatalkan," kata Trenggono saat dihubungi melalui pesan singkat, Rabu (18/3).
> *Lihat juga:*
> Diancam AS, RI Terancam Batal Beli Sukhoi Su-35 Rusia Hanya saja, kata Trenggono, saat ini Indonesia belum bisa membeli pesawat tersebut dari Rusia. Menurutnya, masih muncul beberapa kendala dalam rencana pembelian tersebut.
> 
> Namun, ia enggan mengungkapkan apa saja kendala yang tengah dihadapi Indonesia hingga membuat pembelian 11 jet tempur itu mandeg.
> 
> https://m.cnnindonesia.com/nasional...ukhoi-indonesia-buka-peluang-beli-jet-f-35-as
> 
> From deputy of Prabsky, he is open the nego about F35


It's pretty funny how they will never admit that they can't buy it because admitting that the US has them by the balls is somehow political suicide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

The preferable method of information preservation in Nusantara was stone building, temple reliefs etc..rather than wood-derived lontara/papers, due to the obvious tropical humidity that will erode written manuscripts in no time, while something like Borobudur lasted for centuries.


----------



## mandala

*Indonesia points to F-35 ambitions*

*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Industry
18 March 2020

Indonesia's Deputy Defence Minister Sakti Wahyu Trenggono has indicated that Jakarta may look to Lockheed Martin's F-35 Lightning II Joint Strike Fighter to meet the next-generation combat requirements of the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU).

In comments to the news channel CNN Indonesia on 18 March Trenggono said that Indonesia had not terminated the TNI-AU's planned acquisition of Sukhoi Su-35 'Flanker-E' multirole combat aircraft from Russia even if that procurement programme faced challenges. "We can't buy [the Su-35s] yet because there are some obstacles," he said, without elaborating.

Given these obstacles, Trenggono said Indonesia is now also considering a bid for the F-35 through a government-to-government arrangement with the United States.

https://www.janes.com/article/94932/indonesia-points-to-f-35-ambitions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

joint venture Singaporean wolfberry Pte Ltd and indonesia PT.Indocertes got notice of award for philippines tank and gunnery simulator





PT.Indocertes M113 simulator

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> joint venture Singaporean wolfberry Pte Ltd and indonesia PT.Indocertes got notice of award for philippines tank and gunnery simulator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT.Indocertes M113 simulator



They can made M109 simulator too


----------



## The Ronin

*



*

*DAMEN COMPLETES COMBAT SYSTEMS INSTALLATION AND TRIALS ON SECOND INDONESIAN GUIDED MISSILE FRIGATE*

18 March 2020

*Damen Shipyards Group and its partner PT PAL recently completed installation and testing of combat systems to the second of the Indonesian Ministry of Defence’s SIGMA 10514 Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) guided missile frigates, the KRI Gusti Ngurah Rai (332).*

The PKR frigates are constructed via a modular process operating simultaneously at Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS) in the Netherlands and the PT PAL shipyard in Indonesia. In this manner, Damen is able to build high quality vessels anywhere in the world. This method also enables Damen to fulfil its commitment to the Indonesian Ministry of Defence to deliver an extensive knowledge and transfer of technology (ToT) programme.

A significant part of this transfer programme is the installation of combat systems along with provision of training to the crew in their usage and maintenance.

Hein van Ameijden, managing director of DSNS, said, “From the outset of this project DSNS and our partner Thales Netherlands have been fully committed to the development of the Indonesian defence industry and its supporting sectors. This commitment is demonstrated with a series of ToT and local content programmes starting in 2013 when project execution commenced.

“For example, DSNS has trained and educated more than 328 yard personnel, including welders, planners and engineers, during the project. Thales Netherlands has contributed by subcontracting local industry for software development, providing support, ultimately, for Indonesia to develop an indigenous combat management system.”

The combat systems installed and tested include the following:


VL MICA for defence from airborne threats
Exocet for defence from offensive targets at greater distance
Torpedo system for protection against submarine threat
35mm rapid-fire cannon to respond to threats from both air and sea
Electronic detection system to divert enemy attacks with electromagnetic redirection
Modification of the computer operated operational system in order to operate the above
The final phase prior to handover was successfully completed on February 21st with sea-going trials – the sea acceptance test (SAT). The purpose of this was to demonstrate that installations throughout the entire chain of weapons systems meet desired efficiency and accuracy.

“All our prior efforts paid off. Already at the start of the tests it was clear that installation had been carried out with great precision during construction and that preparatory alignment activities and agreements had been carefully followed. The second PKR vessel achieved similar results to the first one. This demonstrates that the complete concept implemented in the SIGMA PKR Class can be considered reliable and robust”, concluded Mr Van Ameijden.

https://www.damen.com/en/news/2020/...s_on_second_indonesian_guided_missile_frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> Trololololo
> 
> *Alot soal Sukhoi, Indonesia Buka Peluang Beli Jet F-35 AS*
> CNN Indonesia
> Rabu, 18/03/2020 10:56
> Bagikan :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Sakti Wahyu Trenggono. (CNN Indonesia/ Feri Agus Setyawan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Wahyu Sakti Trenggono memastikan pemerintah tak pernah membatalkan pembelian 11 jet tempur Sukhoi Su-35 dari Rusia. Trenggono membantah rumor yang menyebut pembelian sukhoi itu terancam batal karena ada tekanan pejabat Amerika Serikat.
> 
> "Kami tidak pernah membatalkan," kata Trenggono saat dihubungi melalui pesan singkat, Rabu (18/3).
> *Lihat juga:*
> Diancam AS, RI Terancam Batal Beli Sukhoi Su-35 Rusia Hanya saja, kata Trenggono, saat ini Indonesia belum bisa membeli pesawat tersebut dari Rusia. Menurutnya, masih muncul beberapa kendala dalam rencana pembelian tersebut.
> 
> Namun, ia enggan mengungkapkan apa saja kendala yang tengah dihadapi Indonesia hingga membuat pembelian 11 jet tempur itu mandeg.
> 
> https://m.cnnindonesia.com/nasional...ukhoi-indonesia-buka-peluang-beli-jet-f-35-as
> 
> From deputy of Prabsky, he is open the nego about F35


Some news labeled him as raja BTS, so He definitely "melek" about interoperability!


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Some news labeled him as raja BTS, so He definitely "melek" about interoperability!



He is already hinted about cloud data processing, interoperability, data network link, well all of them is F 35 centric, but F 35 although can be used as separate fighter but their strength lies in their Network centric warfare and processing data to feed back toward command system center for immediate decission. So we will get AEW/C and ground control central processing data units and it will be US made system along with indigenous Air Search Radar interception system if we are gonna acquire F35

And considering it is F 35, i wish we actually to acquire them in number, 80 units will be sufficient for a while and the rest of 100 plus should be F16 family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> He is already hinted about cloud data processing, interoperability, data network link, well all of them is F 35 centric, but F 35 although can be used as separate fighter but their strength lies in their Network centric warfare and processing data to feed back toward command system center for immediate decission. So we will get AEW/C and ground control central processing data units and it will be US made system along with indigenous Air Search Radar interception system if we are gonna acquire F35
> 
> And considering it is F 35, i wish we actually to acquire them in number, 80 units will be sufficient for a while and the rest of 100 plus should be F16 family.


I imagine it like this.
16 f35 (I can't imagine our country willing and able to acquire and operate a lot of them)
32 f16v ( just as planned)
Cancel KFX (there is a strong possibility toward that given recent update)
Locally produce Rafale (to replace KFX program) for new squadrons and replacing current f16 & flanker fleet in the future ("don't place your eggs in one basket" policy is too strong here, and the way I see it KFX and rafale specifications are pretty much the same, but rafale is much more mature)


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> And considering it is F 35, i wish we actually to acquire them in number, 80 units will be sufficient for a while and the rest of 100 plus should be F16 family.


Will our interest in F35 affect F16 purchase? Like ditch it and get F35 instead of F16 and even Su35.

Or we will get both F16 and F35.


----------



## initial_d

NEKONEKO said:


> Will our interest in F35 will affect F16 purchase? Like ditch it and get F35 instead of F16 and even Su35.
> 
> Or we will get both F16 and F35.


i hope we can bought all of 56 Norway used F-16 a/b with cheap prize and upgraded it to Block 60 or 70, and bough a squad of F-35 for our 3rd MEF


----------



## striver44

Home»News»Damen completes combat systems installation & trials on TNI AL’s 2nd PKR Frigate




Damen picture
*Damen Completes Combat Systems Installation & Trials On TNI AL’s 2nd PKR Frigate*
*Damen Shipyards Group and its partner PT PAL recently completed installation and testing of combat systems to the second of the Indonesian Navy (TNI AL)’s SIGMA 10514 Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) guided missile frigates, the KRI Gusti Ngurah Rai (332).*
Xavier Vavasseur  18 Mar 2020


_Damen press release_


The PKR frigates are constructed via a modular process operating simultaneously at Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS) in the Netherlands and the PT PAL shipyard in Indonesia. In this manner, Damen is able to build high quality vessels anywhere in the world. This method also enables Damen to fulfil its commitment to the Indonesian Ministry of Defence to deliver an extensive knowledge and transfer of technology (ToT) programme.


A significant part of this transfer programme is the installation of combat systems along with provision of training to the crew in their usage and maintenance.


Hein van Ameijden, managing director of DSNS, said:

“From the outset of this project DSNS and our partner Thales Netherlands have been fully committed to the development of the Indonesian defence industry and its supporting sectors. This commitment is demonstrated with a series of ToT and local content programmes starting in 2013 when project execution commenced. For example, DSNS has trained and educated more than 328 yard personnel, including welders, planners and engineers, during the project. Thales Netherlands has contributed by subcontracting local industry for software development, providing support, ultimately, for Indonesia to develop an indigenous combat management system.”







Damen picture

The combat systems installed and tested include the following:


VL MICA for defence from airborne threats
Exocet for defence from offensive targets at greater distance
Torpedo system for protection against submarine threat
35mm rapid-fire cannon to respond to threats from both air and sea
Electronic detection system to divert enemy attacks with electromagnetic redirection
Modification of the computer operated operational system in order to operate the above

The final phase prior to handover was successfully completed on February 21st with sea-going trials – the sea acceptance test (SAT). The purpose of this was to demonstrate that installations throughout the entire chain of weapons systems meet desired efficiency and accuracy.


“All our prior efforts paid off. Already at the start of the tests it was clear that installation had been carried out with great precision during construction and that preparatory alignment activities and agreements had been carefully followed. The second PKR vessel achieved similar results to the first one. This demonstrates that the complete concept implemented in the SIGMA PKR Class can be considered reliable and robust”



Hein van Ameijden, managing director of DSNS


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> I imagine it like this.
> 16 f35 (I can't imagine our country willing and able to acquire and operate a lot of them)
> 32 f16v ( just as planned)
> Cancel KFX (there is a strong possibility toward that given recent update)
> Locally produce Rafale (to replace KFX program) for new squadrons and replacing current f16 & flanker fleet in the future ("don't place your eggs in one basket" policy is too strong here, and the way I see it KFX and rafale specifications are pretty much the same, but rafale is much more mature)



No need for Rafale though, like it or not , there is no dont put all of your egg in your basket within Navy and Army actually as they proceed with either NATO standard weaponry or using Locally made stuff we should stick with that



striver44 said:


> Home»News»Damen completes combat systems installation & trials on TNI AL’s 2nd PKR Frigate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damen picture
> *Damen Completes Combat Systems Installation & Trials On TNI AL’s 2nd PKR Frigate*
> *Damen Shipyards Group and its partner PT PAL recently completed installation and testing of combat systems to the second of the Indonesian Navy (TNI AL)’s SIGMA 10514 Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) guided missile frigates, the KRI Gusti Ngurah Rai (332).*
> Xavier Vavasseur  18 Mar 2020
> 
> 
> _Damen press release_
> 
> 
> The PKR frigates are constructed via a modular process operating simultaneously at Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS) in the Netherlands and the PT PAL shipyard in Indonesia. In this manner, Damen is able to build high quality vessels anywhere in the world. This method also enables Damen to fulfil its commitment to the Indonesian Ministry of Defence to deliver an extensive knowledge and transfer of technology (ToT) programme.
> 
> 
> A significant part of this transfer programme is the installation of combat systems along with provision of training to the crew in their usage and maintenance.
> 
> 
> Hein van Ameijden, managing director of DSNS, said:
> 
> “From the outset of this project DSNS and our partner Thales Netherlands have been fully committed to the development of the Indonesian defence industry and its supporting sectors. This commitment is demonstrated with a series of ToT and local content programmes starting in 2013 when project execution commenced. For example, DSNS has trained and educated more than 328 yard personnel, including welders, planners and engineers, during the project. Thales Netherlands has contributed by subcontracting local industry for software development, providing support, ultimately, for Indonesia to develop an indigenous combat management system.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damen picture
> 
> The combat systems installed and tested include the following:
> 
> 
> VL MICA for defence from airborne threats
> Exocet for defence from offensive targets at greater distance
> Torpedo system for protection against submarine threat
> 35mm rapid-fire cannon to respond to threats from both air and sea
> Electronic detection system to divert enemy attacks with electromagnetic redirection
> Modification of the computer operated operational system in order to operate the above
> 
> The final phase prior to handover was successfully completed on February 21st with sea-going trials – the sea acceptance test (SAT). The purpose of this was to demonstrate that installations throughout the entire chain of weapons systems meet desired efficiency and accuracy.
> 
> 
> “All our prior efforts paid off. Already at the start of the tests it was clear that installation had been carried out with great precision during construction and that preparatory alignment activities and agreements had been carefully followed. The second PKR vessel achieved similar results to the first one. This demonstrates that the complete concept implemented in the SIGMA PKR Class can be considered reliable and robust”
> 
> 
> 
> Hein van Ameijden, managing director of DSNS



Confirmed operational with VL MICA


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> No need for Rafale though, like it or not , there is no dont put all of your egg in your basket within Navy and Army actually as they proceed with either NATO standard weaponry or using Locally made stuff we should stick with that
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed operational with VL MICA


Ya makanya gw agak push ke prancis juga sih, itu pespur NATO western, link 16 capable, tapi gak rewel prancisnya, jadi win-win solution.

And we need solutions if we got out from KFX program. Locally assembled rafale with license is the solution perhaps.

But yeah...
This is just my mimpi basah, you know..


----------



## HellFireIndo

No, IFX should go forward, ditch the Rafale idea

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raduga

Imagine seeing iver with that kind of background too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Damen shouldn't be half assed with their offer, and we shouldn't be half assed with the money.
Take a look at our LPD acquisition with SK, now we are able to modify the ship and exported it, and more ship are planned to be build.


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 182

Naval Weapons
*Indonesia to upgrade Exocet missile system on KRI Usman-Harun corvette*
*Marhalim bin Abas, Kuala Lumpur* - Jane's Defence Weekly
18 March 2020
Follow





The TNI-AL plans upgrade the Exocet MM40 anti-ship the missiles on its KRI Usman-Harun (seen here) multirole corvette/light frigate to the Block 3 variant. Source: Via Thales
The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) plans to upgrade the Exocet MM40 Block 2 anti-ship missiles on its KRI _Usman-Harun_ (pennant number 359) multirole corvette/light frigate once the vessel’s mission systems are modernised.

Speaking to _Jane’s_ on 18 March on condition of anonymity, two industry sources said the MBDA missiles will be upgraded to the longer-range Block 3 variant, adding that the vessel will also be equipped with MBDA’s VL (vertical launch) MICA short-range surface-to-air missiles. According to _Jane’s Fighting Ships_, _Usman-Harun_ is already capable of firing the VL MICA but has yet to be armed with the weapon.

The revelation comes after Thales and PT Len Industri signed a contract on 10 March to modernise the mission systems on the warship, which entered service in August 2014 after being purchased from Brunei.

In a statement issued that same day Thales said that the upgrade work on the 95 m-long Bung Tomo-class frigate, which was formerly known as _Bendahara Sakam_, will include the installation of the TACTICOS combat management system, the SMART-S Mk2 air-and-surface surveillance radar, the STIR EO Mk2 radar and electro-optical fire-control system, and the Vigile Mk2 tactical multi-purpose R-ESM (radar - electronic support measures) system.

The upgrade work on _Usman-Harun's _mission systems is expected to be completed by the end of 2023 and will considerably extend the service life of the frigate, the company said at the time, pointing out that these new systems have already been installed on the TNI-AL’s Raden Eddy Martadinata (SIGMA 10514)-class frigates, thus “enabling consistency in operations for the navy”.

Modernisation of the two other corvettes of the class – KRI _Bung Tomo_ (357) and KRI _John Lie_ (358) – are expected to be funded once the USD60 million modernisation work on _Usman Harun_ is completed, said the industry sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*Jubir Prabowo Sebut Bola Panas Pembelian Jet Su-35 di Tangan Jokowi*
Nasional
18 Maret 2020, 14:06:31 WIB




Presiden RI Joko Widodo dan Menhan Prabowo Subianto. (Dery Ridwansah/JawaPos.com)


*JawaPos.com –* Pemerintah Indonesia dikabarkan batal melakukan pembelian 11 jet tempur Sukhoi Su-35 dari Rusia. Santer dikabarkan tekanan dari Amerika Serikat menjadi penyebabnya. Negeri Paman Sam itu dikabarkan akan memberikan sanksi kepada Indonesia apabila pembelian Su-35 direalisasikan.

Menanggapi itu, Juru Bicara Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto, Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak membantah kabar tersebut.
" Belum ada keputusan pembelian Su-35 dibatalkan oleh pemerintah."

“Berita itu tdak benar sama sekali. Karena sampai detik ini tdak ada kebijakan yang pasti terkait rencana pembelian Su-35 tersebut,” kata Dahnil saat dikonfirmasi, Rabu (18/3).

Dahnil menyebut, Prabowo sudah banyak memberikan masukan kepada Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) terkait pembelian pesawat tempur ini. Oleh karena itu, bola panas menjadi kewenangan Jokowi.

“Kebijakan akhir apakah Su-35 tanda tangan kontraknya akan dilanjutkan atau tidak dilanjutkan itu di tangan Presiden,” imbuhnya.

Kendati demikian, Dahnil menilai, pembelian Sukhoi ini memiliki banyak pertimbangan. Bukan hanya spesifikasi pesawat yang dilihat, melainkan kondisi geopolitik dan geostrategis pun harus ikut difikirkan.

“Tentu Menhan sudah memberikan masukan beliau kepada Presiden dan keputusan akhir itu ada di tangan Presiden. Isu mengenai dibatalkan itu tidak benar sama sekali,” pungkasnya.


----------



## umigami

182 said:


> *Jubir Prabowo Sebut Bola Panas Pembelian Jet Su-35 di Tangan Jokowi*
> Nasional
> 18 Maret 2020, 14:06:31 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presiden RI Joko Widodo dan Menhan Prabowo Subianto. (Dery Ridwansah/JawaPos.com)
> 
> 
> *JawaPos.com –* Pemerintah Indonesia dikabarkan batal melakukan pembelian 11 jet tempur Sukhoi Su-35 dari Rusia. Santer dikabarkan tekanan dari Amerika Serikat menjadi penyebabnya. Negeri Paman Sam itu dikabarkan akan memberikan sanksi kepada Indonesia apabila pembelian Su-35 direalisasikan.
> 
> Menanggapi itu, Juru Bicara Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto, Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak membantah kabar tersebut.
> " Belum ada keputusan pembelian Su-35 dibatalkan oleh pemerintah."
> 
> “Berita itu tdak benar sama sekali. Karena sampai detik ini tdak ada kebijakan yang pasti terkait rencana pembelian Su-35 tersebut,” kata Dahnil saat dikonfirmasi, Rabu (18/3).
> 
> Dahnil menyebut, Prabowo sudah banyak memberikan masukan kepada Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) terkait pembelian pesawat tempur ini. Oleh karena itu, bola panas menjadi kewenangan Jokowi.
> 
> “Kebijakan akhir apakah Su-35 tanda tangan kontraknya akan dilanjutkan atau tidak dilanjutkan itu di tangan Presiden,” imbuhnya.
> 
> Kendati demikian, Dahnil menilai, pembelian Sukhoi ini memiliki banyak pertimbangan. Bukan hanya spesifikasi pesawat yang dilihat, melainkan kondisi geopolitik dan geostrategis pun harus ikut difikirkan.
> 
> “Tentu Menhan sudah memberikan masukan beliau kepada Presiden dan keputusan akhir itu ada di tangan Presiden. Isu mengenai dibatalkan itu tidak benar sama sekali,” pungkasnya.


If he is real economic guy, he would not dare to defy caatsa.


----------



## gondes

*Wanita Ini Ikut Desain, Merakit dan Menguji Senjata Pindad*




DI BALIK LAYAR: Hera Rosmiati di kantor PT Pindad, Bandung. Sudah delapan tahun dia berkutat di divisi senjata. (HARITSAH ALMUDATSIR/JAWA POS
_Sudah delapan tahun Hera Rosmiati ikut mendesain, merakit, dan menguji sejumlah produk PT Pindad. ”Bekerja membuat senjata bukan sesuatu yang mustahil bagi perempuan,” katanya._

PANAS begitu menyengat. Di sekeliling perempuan itu. Sudah bertahun-tahun berlalu, tapi siang itu tak pernah lepas dari ingatan Hera Rosmiati.

Saat dia harus menapaki medan yang terik. Dan, ada beragam jenis senjata di sekelilingnya. ”Saya harus bawa-bawa senjata, menyiapkan senjata, dan itu perempuannya cuma dua orang di lapangan,” kenangnya.

Siang pada 2012 di Baturaja, itulah untuk kali pertama Hera ikut pengujian senjata yang diadakan oleh PT Pindad, tempatnya bekerja sejak setahun sebelumnya, bareng dengan PT Dirgantara Indonesia. Sempat ragu, Hera mau tidak mau akhirnya harus ikut ke tempat pengujian tersebut.

Sebagai angkatan pertama yang diterima setelah bertahun-tahun Pindad melakukan moratorium penerimaan pegawai baru, Hera sering kali mendapat masukan dari para senior. Termasuk soal pengujian. Bahwa _engineer_ tidak cukup hanya bisa membuat. Lebih dari itu, dia harus tahu betul performa senjata buatannya ketika dipakai.

”Sehingga _user_ benar-benar maksimal saat menggunakan senjata tersebut,” tutur Hera, mengutip nasihat para senior.

Tepat di Hari Ibu hari ini, Hera adalah salah satu pengingat bagaimana stigma bisa ditendang jauh-jauh. Stigma yang bekerja diam-diam, memenuhi kepala orang dengan ide diskriminatif: bahwa suatu bidang pekerjaan tertentu ”sangat maskulin” atau hanya cocok untuk laki-laki.

Sudah delapan tahun Hera menjadi bagian penting dari Divisi Senjata Pindad. Berkutat dengan urusan produksi senjata. Mengujinya bersama para personel TNI dan Polri. Bahkan, di masa-masa awal bekerja, dia harus berhadapan dengan tungku pengolahan baja setiap hari.

Tangan dingin ibu satu anak itu turut berada di balik pembuatan Senapan Serbu 2 alias SS2, salah satu produk unggulan Pindad. *Selain SS2 yang merupakan pengembangan SS1, ada SS3, SPR-2, dan G2*.

”*Yang ini SS2 customized*,” kata perempuan 32 tahun itu sambil menunjukkan kepada _Jawa Pos_ SS2 bercorak mencolok, agak kecokelatan, di ruang display PT Pindad, Bandung, Jawa Barat.

Dia menjelaskan, senapan tersebut sudah disesuaikan dengan keinginan _user_. Karena itu, warnanya tidak hitam serupa SS2 yang belum di-_customize_.

Produsen senjata seperti Pindad memang harus banyak mendengar. Khususnya dari konsumen yang memakai produknya. Walau sudah punya pakem untuk setiap senjata, mereka tidak boleh kaku. ”Harus mau menerima masukan apabila _user_menginginkan penyesuaian,” terang dia.

Setelah menuntaskan studi di Jurusan Kimia Institut Teknologi Bandung (ITB), Hera memang langsung mengarahkan pandangan ke perusahaan BUMN. Nasib kemudian membawa dia ke Pindad.

Sebelum pindah ke posisi sekarang, Hera pernah ditempatkan di bagian SHT atau_surface and heat treatment_. ”Di situ adalah divisi produksi banget, yang kerjaannya pelapisan, pengecatan, dan pengolahan panas,” kata dia.

Kini Hera lebih banyak bergelut dengan pemilihan material dan proses. Menerjemahkan produk-produk baru Pindad supaya bisa diproduksi secara masal. ”Bisa dibikin, bisa diproses, bisa dimanufaktur,” ujar perempuan kelahiran Maret 1987 itu.

Memang dia tidak ikut merakit setiap senjata yang dibuat Pindad. Namun, Hera tetap harus punya kemampuan merakit. Bahkan, dia juga harus bisa menembakkan senjata yang dibuat.

Dari ruang display, tempat uji tembak senjata Pindad tidak jauh. Di sela-sela perbincangan dengan Hera dan tim produksi Pindad lainnya Rabu siang lalu itu, desing peluru beberapa kali terdengar.

Di tempat itu pula Hera pernah menjajal SPR-2, senjata dengan kaliber besar 12,7 mm. ”Saya harus tahu ketika ditembakkan seperti apa,” imbuhnya.

Pengalaman menguji coba SPR-2 sebelum dipakai prajurit TNI adalah salah satu momen berkesan bagi Hera. Sebab, SPR-2 merupakan senjata kaliber besar yang pertama dia buat.

”Biasanya saya di 5,56 mm dan 9 mm,” ungkap dia. ”Dan saya nyobain nembak pada saat awal untuk pertama kali,” tambahnya.

Ada lima perempuan dari sekitar 45 staf di divisi tempatnya bekerja sekarang. Menurut Hera, bekerja membuat senjata bukan hal yang mustahil bagi perempuan.

Dia sudah membuktikan itu. Meski kebanyakan perempuan yang masuk Pindad ditempatkan di balik meja kerja, Hera tidak merasa canggung saat harus turun ke tempat produksi. Mendesain senjata, merakit, menjajal, sampai ikut uji di lapangan bersama user. Tentu ada yang pernah meragukan kemampuannya saat pertama masuk divisi senjata. Maklum, yang dia masuki dunia yang dicitrakan sangat maskulin.

Aktivis kesetaraan gender Kalis Mardiasih mengaku juga pernah secara tak sadar sangat diskriminatif kepada perempuan. Saat menyusun undangan untuk kalangan penerbit dan media, nama-nama yang dia tulis semuanya laki-laki.

Demikianlah stigma bekerja. Namun, keyakinan dan tekad kuat Hera untuk terus bekerja dan belajar membawa dirinya sampai di posisi saat ini. Menjadi salah seorang yang diandalkan oleh Pindad. Membuat senjata kelas atas yang mampu bersaing, bahkan melampaui kualitas senjata buatan produsen di negara lain.

(SAHRUL YUNIZAR, _Bandung, Jawa Pos)

https://sumeks.co/wanita-ini-ikut-desain-merakit-dan-menguji-senjata-pindad/_

Old news... just want to show the woman's role in pindad and how good looking is the weapon she holds...


----------



## umigami

*Kabur dari Kejaran TNI-Polri, KKB Juga Bakar Gereja di Mimika Papua*
*




*
Are they that desperate?


----------



## gondes

umigami said:


> *Kabur dari Kejaran TNI-Polri, KKB Juga Bakar Gereja di Mimika Papua
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Are they that desperate?


Yes they are


----------



## Jatosint

striver44 said:


> Home»News»Damen completes combat systems installation & trials on TNI AL’s 2nd PKR Frigate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damen picture
> *Damen Completes Combat Systems Installation & Trials On TNI AL’s 2nd PKR Frigate*
> *Damen Shipyards Group and its partner PT PAL recently completed installation and testing of combat systems to the second of the Indonesian Navy (TNI AL)’s SIGMA 10514 Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) guided missile frigates, the KRI Gusti Ngurah Rai (332).*
> Xavier Vavasseur  18 Mar 2020
> 
> 
> _Damen press release_
> 
> 
> The PKR frigates are constructed via a modular process operating simultaneously at Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding (DSNS) in the Netherlands and the PT PAL shipyard in Indonesia. In this manner, Damen is able to build high quality vessels anywhere in the world. This method also enables Damen to fulfil its commitment to the Indonesian Ministry of Defence to deliver an extensive knowledge and transfer of technology (ToT) programme.
> 
> 
> A significant part of this transfer programme is the installation of combat systems along with provision of training to the crew in their usage and maintenance.
> 
> 
> Hein van Ameijden, managing director of DSNS, said:
> 
> “From the outset of this project DSNS and our partner Thales Netherlands have been fully committed to the development of the Indonesian defence industry and its supporting sectors. This commitment is demonstrated with a series of ToT and local content programmes starting in 2013 when project execution commenced. For example, DSNS has trained and educated more than 328 yard personnel, including welders, planners and engineers, during the project. Thales Netherlands has contributed by subcontracting local industry for software development, providing support, ultimately, for Indonesia to develop an indigenous combat management system.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damen picture
> 
> The combat systems installed and tested include the following:
> 
> 
> VL MICA for defence from airborne threats
> Exocet for defence from offensive targets at greater distance
> Torpedo system for protection against submarine threat
> 35mm rapid-fire cannon to respond to threats from both air and sea
> Electronic detection system to divert enemy attacks with electromagnetic redirection
> Modification of the computer operated operational system in order to operate the above
> 
> The final phase prior to handover was successfully completed on February 21st with sea-going trials – the sea acceptance test (SAT). The purpose of this was to demonstrate that installations throughout the entire chain of weapons systems meet desired efficiency and accuracy.
> 
> 
> “All our prior efforts paid off. Already at the start of the tests it was clear that installation had been carried out with great precision during construction and that preparatory alignment activities and agreements had been carefully followed. The second PKR vessel achieved similar results to the first one. This demonstrates that the complete concept implemented in the SIGMA PKR Class can be considered reliable and robust”
> 
> Hein van Ameijden, managing director of DSNS



So it means that all weapon systems, including VL-MICA, for both our PKR has been installed and fully operational?



umigami said:


> *Kabur dari Kejaran TNI-Polri, KKB Juga Bakar Gereja di Mimika Papua
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Are they that desperate?



Kapolda Papua said the govt has deployed 3000 troops to face 5-6 KKB/OPM groups currently gathering and attacking police station + villages in Tembagapura. Is this the first major confrontation between our troops and OPM/KKB in the last couple years?
https://regional.kompas.com/read/20...AS.com - Kapolda,di Tembagapura,Mimika, Papua.


----------



## striver44

Jatosint said:


> So it means that all weapon systems, including VL-MICA, for both our PKR has been installed and fully operational?


I think so. Maybe its safe to say that our pkr has reached FOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

So confirmed naval projects now
-modernization of KRI Usman Harun
-followed by the rest (KRI Bung Tomo, John Lie)
-building of 2 Iver huidtfeldt Frigates in 5 years span
-building of 3 type CBG SSK
-building of 2 additional KCR 60
-weapons and sensors contract for 4 KCR 60

Btw I dont see the Navy opt to arm the rest KCR 40s after the twin failure of missile launch back in 2016.

Did I miss anything??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

striver44 said:


> So confirmed naval projects now
> -modernization of KRI Usman Harun
> -followed by the rest (KRI Bung Tomo, John Lie)
> -building of 2 Iver huidtfeldt Frigates in 5 years span
> -building of 3 type CBG SSK
> -building of 2 additional KCR 60
> -weapons and sensors contract for 4 KCR 60
> 
> Btw I dont see the Navy opt to arm the rest KCR 40s after the twin failure of missile launch back in 2016.
> 
> Did I miss anything??


You forgot the LPD yo. *BRS
And there is small patrol boat too isn't it? Someone posted the keel laying ceremony recently.
Idk about LST and oiler.
Maybe you can include the tank boat and clurit 2.
The media, netizen, me and you we all more interested in combat vessels news.



striver44 said:


> I think so. Maybe its safe to say that our pkr has reached FOC.


Yup and ready for firing trials against flying target, maybe during latgab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

*Indonesia May Purchase US-Made F-35 Jets Instead Of Russian Su-35s*

Our Bureau
11:13 AM, March 18, 2020





Indonesian Dy Def Minister Sakti Wahyu Trenggono @Wikipaedia

Indonesia has made a case for purchasing US-made F-35 fighter jets instead of Russian Su-35 aircraft, the country’s Deputy Defence Minister Sakti Wahyu Trenggono said.

However, the Su-35 deal had not been canceled and Jakarta is under no pressure from Washington to walk away from the deal, Trenggono said today in comments made to CNN Indonesia. “We have never cancelled,” he was quoted in a text message when contacted by the Bhasha language media outlet.

Nevertheless, he admitted that Indonesia could not purchase the Russian jets currently due to some obstacles. “You can’t buy yet due to some obstacles.” He did not elaborate what these obstacles were.

Trenggono said he was considering other options to the Su-35. He was opening up to opportunities to replace the Su-35 procurement with the F-35 jets from the US, he added.






F-35 jet @Lockheed Martin

*While it is known that the US is keen to sell Indonesia its F-16 aircraft, this is the first time it has been revealed Jakarta’s interest in the F-35. The falling price of the F-35 and surplus rendered from the Turkish order cancelation is forcing the US to open new markets for its front-line jet.*

The F-35A stealth jet is only about 25%- 30% more expensive than the dated F-16 and offers features such s invisibility to enemy radar, networking with other ground, sea and air assets besides a plethora of modern weapons.

Indonesia has made it a priority of acquiring a command and control system to network all its land, sea and air platforms and an F-35 is built as part of a networked battle-space. Besides, Indonesia will have a technological edge in any confrontation with China should it deploy its F-35s.

https://www.defenseworld.net/news/2...5_Jets_Instead_of_Russian_Su_35s#.XnMih-oxU0N

^^ Looks like they are trying to get the cancelled Turkish F-35.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## san.geuk

How about korvet nasional project? Is there any news yet? And how about next batch for light frigate, is the kornas subtitution for light frigate or its a different project?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

gondes said:


> *Wanita Ini Ikut Desain, Merakit dan Menguji Senjata Pindad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _https://sumeks.co/wanita-ini-ikut-desain-merakit-dan-menguji-senjata-pindad/_
> 
> Old news... just want to show the woman's role in pindad and how good looking is the weapon she holds...



Nice trigger discipline tho... better than many ex military after some years in political parties

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

mandala said:


> *Indonesia May Purchase US-Made F-35 Jets Instead Of Russian Su-35s*
> 
> Our Bureau
> 11:13 AM, March 18, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian Dy Def Minister Sakti Wahyu Trenggono @Wikipaedia
> 
> Indonesia has made a case for purchasing US-made F-35 fighter jets instead of Russian Su-35 aircraft, the country’s Deputy Defence Minister Sakti Wahyu Trenggono said.
> 
> However, the Su-35 deal had not been canceled and Jakarta is under no pressure from Washington to walk away from the deal, Trenggono said today in comments made to CNN Indonesia. “We have never cancelled,” he was quoted in a text message when contacted by the Bhasha language media outlet.
> 
> Nevertheless, he admitted that Indonesia could not purchase the Russian jets currently due to some obstacles. “You can’t buy yet due to some obstacles.” He did not elaborate what these obstacles were.
> 
> Trenggono said he was considering other options to the Su-35. He was opening up to opportunities to replace the Su-35 procurement with the F-35 jets from the US, he added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-35 jet @Lockheed Martin
> 
> *While it is known that the US is keen to sell Indonesia its F-16 aircraft, this is the first time it has been revealed Jakarta’s interest in the F-35. The falling price of the F-35 and surplus rendered from the Turkish order cancelation is forcing the US to open new markets for its front-line jet.*
> 
> The F-35A stealth jet is only about 25%- 30% more expensive than the dated F-16 and offers features such s invisibility to enemy radar, networking with other ground, sea and air assets besides a plethora of modern weapons.
> 
> Indonesia has made it a priority of acquiring a command and control system to network all its land, sea and air platforms and an F-35 is built as part of a networked battle-space. Besides, Indonesia will have a technological edge in any confrontation with China should it deploy its F-35s.
> 
> https://www.defenseworld.net/news/2...5_Jets_Instead_of_Russian_Su_35s#.XnMih-oxU0N
> 
> ^^ Looks like they are trying to get the cancelled Turkish F-35A.


Isn't the price and the Turkey factor is just their opinion? Afaik the confirmed information is only about F35 jet, without additional info about the variant of the jet. 
Cmiiw
Eniwei A or B variant? 
IMO we should choose the A variant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

san.geuk said:


> How about korvet nasional project? Is there any news yet? And how about next batch for light frigate, is the kornas subtitution for light frigate or its a different project?


Correct me if im wrong but the PKR project is the continuation of kornas project isnt it?


----------



## Being-Art

NEKONEKO said:


> Isn't the price and the Turkey factor is just their opinion? Afaik the confirmed information is only about F35 jet, without additional info about the variant of the jet.
> Cmiiw
> Eniwei A or B variant?
> IMO we should choose the A variant.


Cancelled Turkish's Lightning II were F-35A Variants.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

striver44 said:


> So confirmed naval projects now
> -modernization of KRI Usman Harun
> -followed by the rest (KRI Bung Tomo, John Lie)
> -building of 2 Iver huidtfeldt Frigates in 5 years span
> -building of 3 type CBG SSK
> -building of 2 additional KCR 60
> -weapons and sensors contract for 4 KCR 60
> 
> Btw I dont see the Navy opt to arm the rest KCR 40s after the twin failure of missile launch back in 2016.
> 
> Did I miss anything??


Damen Omega?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Being-Art said:


> Cancelled Turkish's Lightning II were F-35A Variants.


That one is true.
We are interested in F35 and it could be A/B variant, if Jakarta want the B variant like Singapore then we won't get the F35 surplus that intended for Turkey.


----------



## Jatosint

striver44 said:


> So confirmed naval projects now
> -modernization of KRI Usman Harun
> -followed by the rest (KRI Bung Tomo, John Lie)
> -building of 2 Iver huidtfeldt Frigates in 5 years span
> -building of 3 type CBG SSK
> -building of 2 additional KCR 60
> -weapons and sensors contract for 4 KCR 60
> 
> Btw I dont see the Navy opt to arm the rest KCR 40s after the twin failure of missile launch back in 2016.
> 
> Did I miss anything??





NEKONEKO said:


> You forgot the LPD yo. *BRS
> And there is small patrol boat too isn't it? Someone posted the keel laying ceremony recently.
> Idk about LST and oiler.
> Maybe you can include the tank boat and clurit 2.
> The media, netizen, me and you we all more interested in combat vessels news.
> 
> 
> Yup and ready for firing trials against flying target, maybe during latgab.



-90m OPV/Corvette
-The Crocodile-Hydrofoil 

Also, don't forget about the plan to co two Frankenthal-class minesweepers (well they are not built domestically, but still a project)



NEKONEKO said:


> Isn't the price and the Turkey factor is just their opinion? Afaik the confirmed information is only about F35 jet, without additional info about the variant of the jet.
> Cmiiw
> Eniwei A or B variant?
> IMO we should choose the A variant.





NEKONEKO said:


> That one is true.
> We are interested in F35 and it could be A/B variant, if Jakarta want the B variant like Singapore then we won't get the F35 surplus that intended for Turkey.



'A' variant, no question asked

-More fuel capacity, more range, more payload, less maintenance cost and complexity since it doesn't have two engines (no lift van)
-There is no urgency/requirement for AF to operate STOVL aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

striver44 said:


> So confirmed naval projects now
> -modernization of KRI Usman Harun
> -followed by the rest (KRI Bung Tomo, John Lie)
> -building of 2 Iver huidtfeldt Frigates in 5 years span
> -building of 3 type CBG SSK
> -building of 2 additional KCR 60
> -weapons and sensors contract for 4 KCR 60
> 
> Btw I dont see the Navy opt to arm the rest KCR 40s after the twin failure of missile launch back in 2016.
> 
> Did I miss anything??


two new ocenaographic research vessels .









NEKONEKO said:


> Isn't the price and the Turkey factor is just their opinion? Afaik the confirmed information is only about F35 jet, without additional info about the variant of the jet.
> Cmiiw
> Eniwei A or B variant?
> IMO we should choose the A variant.


PKR is part of kornas project .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Jatosint said:


> Also, don't forget about the plan to co two Frankenthal-class minesweepers (well they are not built domestically, but still a project)


Can you provide link?
Iirc we need minesweepers that are able to do submarine rescue operation.


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> two new ocenaographic research vessels .
> 
> t .


Spica and rigel is a finished project.
If im not mistaken we have a desire to have a submarine rescue ship


----------



## Kansel

NEKONEKO said:


> Can you provide link?
> Iirc we need minesweepers that are able to do submarine rescue operation.


So far what i can find is this.
http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2018/11/luerssen-offers-variant-of-frankenthal.html?m=1
https://www.indomiliter.com/setelah...-akuisisi-2-kapal-pemburu-ranjau-dari-jerman/

With current US$ 1,1 Billion how many F35 can we get if we decided to cancel su-35s procurement later on?


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> So far what i can find is this.
> http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2018/11/luerssen-offers-variant-of-frankenthal.html?m=1
> https://www.indomiliter.com/setelah...-akuisisi-2-kapal-pemburu-ranjau-dari-jerman/
> 
> With current US$ 1,1 Billion how many F35 can we get if we decided to cancel su-35s procurement later on?


*In newly inked deal, F-35 price falls to $78 million a copy*
1.1 bln / 78 mln = 14 unit
But IAF need to train their human resources to operate and maintain new type of jet and other expense, so my guess is 12 unit (just like peace bima sena I)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> *In newly inked deal, F-35 price falls to $78 million a copy*
> 1.1 bln / 78 mln = 14 unit
> But IAF need to train their human resources to operate and maintain new type of jet and other expense, so my guess is 12 unit (just like peace bima sena I)



Actually its a better deal


----------



## Raduga

striver44 said:


> Spica and rigel is a finished project.
> If im not mistaken we have a desire to have a submarine rescue ship


no there are two new hydrographic research vessels contract worth 143 million $ 
https://www.janes.com/article/89932...43-million-for-two-naval-hydrographic-vessels
which also act as submarine rescue , so youre not totally wrong , this ship will either bigger than the vietnamese damen rescue gear ship 9316 , they said it was from OCEA again .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> no there are two new hydrographic research vessels contract worth 143 million $
> https://www.janes.com/article/89932...43-million-for-two-naval-hydrographic-vessels
> which also act as submarine rescue , so youre not totally wrong , this ship will either bigger than the vietnamese damen rescue gear ship 9316 , they said it was from OCEA again .


Thanks mate. Bit confused about that


----------



## mandala

*Update: Indonesia points to F-35 ambitions*

*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Industry
18 March 2020

Indonesia’s Deputy Defence Minister Sakti Wahyu Trenggono has indicated that Jakarta may look to Lockheed Martin’s F-35 Lightning II Joint Strike Fighter to meet the next-generation combat requirements of the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU).

In comments to the news channel CNN Indonesia on 18 March, Trenggono said that Indonesia had not terminated the TNI-AU’s planned acquisition of Sukhoi Su-35 ‘Flanker-E’ multirole combat aircraft from Russia even if that procurement programme faced challenges.

“We can’t buy [the Su-35s] yet because there are some obstacles,” he said, without elaborating.

*Trenggono said that, given these obstacles, Indonesia is now also considering a bid for the F-35 through a government-to-government arrangement with the United States. “We are exploring [the possibility] of changing the procurement to the F-35 from the US,” he said.*

Trenggono had been asked by CNN Indonesia to comment on a Bloomberg report on 12 March, which, quoting an unidentified official “familiar with the matter”, said Indonesia had recently decided against moving ahead with the plan to procure the Su-35.

This Su-35 deal – featuring 11 aircraft for USD1.1 billion – was provisionally agreed with Russia in February 2018 but has been subject to delay.

The delaying factors were reported to include the presidential elections, which were held in April 2019, funding and countertrade issues, and concerns in Indonesia that the US may invoke sanctions on the country in line with the Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA), which seeks to penalise military customers of Russia.

The TNI-AU wants to procure a modern multirole combat aircraft to replace its fleet of Northrop F-5E Tiger II fighter aircraft. The procurement was highlighted in a list of 2020–24 priorities outlined by the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) in late 2019.

https://www.janes.com/article/94968/update-indonesia-points-to-f-35-ambitions


----------



## V3NOM12

umigami said:


> *In newly inked deal, F-35 price falls to $78 million a copy*
> 1.1 bln / 78 mln = 14 unit
> But IAF need to train their human resources to operate and maintain new type of jet and other expense, so my guess is 12 unit (just like peace bima sena I)


If thats correct then maybe we should really drop Su-35 deal, and go for F-35. But im also sopport the jargon "do not put all your egg in one basket" so im kinda confused to decide now lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Btw Alman Helvas is looking more and more like a French Salesman. LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

*Updated*
So confirmed naval projects now
-modernization of KRI Usman Harun
-followed by the rest (KRI Bung Tomo, John Lie)
-building of 2 Iver huidtfeldt Frigates in 5 years span
-building of 3 type CBG SSK
-building of 2 additional KCR 60
-weapons and sensors contract for 4 KCR 60
-building of 2 MCM vessels 
-building of 1 LPD/BRS
-building of additional 2 LST (AT8 and AT9)
-continued building of PC40M
-continued building of KAL28M (x2)
-additional 2 hydro survey vessels with subamrine rescue capability
-tank boat
-request for 2 OPV's

Not yet confirmed/still under consideration.
-3rd and 4th Damen Sigma 10514 corvette/light frigate
-2 damen omega frigate
-4 scorpene SSK
- at least two Gowind 2500 corvette






Btw I dont see the Navy opt to arm the rest KCR 40s after the twin failure of missile launch back in 2016.

Did I miss anything??


----------



## ardezzo

V3NOM12 said:


> If thats correct then maybe we should really drop Su-35 deal, and go for F-35. But im also sopport the jargon "do not put all your egg in one basket" so im kinda confused to decide now lol.



hm... should we go for rafale?
so in the future our fighter inventory should be comprise of F35A, Rafale, IFX, T-50 and SuTuc
US, French, our own, Koreans and Brazil toys, five different basket but not the engine I suppose LOL



striver44 said:


> *Updated*
> So confirmed naval projects now
> -modernization of KRI Usman Harun
> -followed by the rest (KRI Bung Tomo, John Lie)
> -building of 2 Iver huidtfeldt Frigates in 5 years span
> -building of 3 type CBG SSK
> -building of 2 additional KCR 60
> -weapons and sensors contract for 4 KCR 60
> -building of 2 MCM vessels
> -building of 1 LPD/BRS
> -building of additional 2 LST (AT8 and AT9)
> -continued building of PC40M
> -continued building of KAL28M (x2)
> -additional 2 hydro survey vessels with subamrine rescue capability
> -tank boat
> -request for 2 OPV's
> 
> Not yet confirmed/still under consideration.
> -3rd and 4th Damen Sigma 10514 corvette/light frigate
> -2 damen omega frigate
> -4 scorpene SSK
> - at least two Gowind 2500 corvette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I dont see the Navy opt to arm the rest KCR 40s after the twin failure of missile launch back in 2016.
> 
> Did I miss anything??



personally, I opt for Omega, but of course in exchange we should push DSNS to build it here and give us the PKR blue print

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

striver44 said:


> *Updated*
> So confirmed naval projects now
> -modernization of KRI Usman Harun
> -followed by the rest (KRI Bung Tomo, John Lie)
> -building of 2 Iver huidtfeldt Frigates in 5 years span
> -building of 3 type CBG SSK
> -building of 2 additional KCR 60
> -weapons and sensors contract for 4 KCR 60
> -building of 2 MCM vessels
> -building of 1 LPD/BRS
> -building of additional 2 LST (AT8 and AT9)
> -continued building of PC40M
> -continued building of KAL28M (x2)
> -additional 2 hydro survey vessels with subamrine rescue capability
> -tank boat
> -request for 2 OPV's
> 
> Not yet confirmed/still under consideration.
> -3rd and 4th Damen Sigma 10514 corvette/light frigate
> -2 damen omega frigate
> -4 scorpene SSK
> - at least two Gowind 2500 corvette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I dont see the Navy opt to arm the rest KCR 40s after the twin failure of missile launch back in 2016.
> 
> Did I miss anything??


So Klewang is officially kaput?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

ardezzo said:


> hm... should we go for rafale?
> so in the future our fighter inventory should be comprise of F35A, Rafale, IFX, T-50 and SuTuc
> US, French, our own, Koreans and Brazil toys, five different basket but not the engine I suppose LOL
> 
> 
> 
> personally, I opt for Omega, but of course in exchange we should push DSNS to build it here and give us the PKR blue print


I dont know mate but omega spec has only 24 vls for VL mica. If we go for the Ivers we got more VLS per ship.



GraveDigger388 said:


> So Klewang is officially kaput?


No news so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

This is very interesting indeed, how about we buy 12 of f35, continue ifx, go upgrade of our f16 to newest level, drop su35 and rafale, can the budget dikondisikan?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> no there are two new hydrographic research vessels contract worth 143 million $
> https://www.janes.com/article/89932...43-million-for-two-naval-hydrographic-vessels
> which also act as submarine rescue , so youre not totally wrong , this ship will either bigger than the vietnamese damen rescue gear ship 9316 , they said it was from OCEA again .





NEKONEKO said:


> Can you provide link?
> Iirc we need minesweepers that are able to do submarine rescue operation.


*hydrographic vessel that are able to do submarine rescue operation.

My memory is a bit hazy, but someone posted news from janes about new ship that will also be used as submarine rescue ops. Lol

Yup, this one.


Cromwell said:


> Indonesia allocates USD143 million for two naval hydrographic vessels
> Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - Jane's Navy International
> 17 July 2019
> Follow
> RSS
> 
> Key Points
> Indonesia has approved an additional sum of IDR2.04 trillion for the country's 2019 defence budget
> The funds will be allocated towards the procurement of hydrographic survey vessels that can be quickly converted into vessels of opportunity for submarine rescue
> The Indonesian Ministry of Finance has approved an additional IDR2.04 trillion (USD143 million) for the country's 2019 defence budget, with a view on accelerating the procurement process for two new hydrographic survey ships that can be swiftly converted into vessels of opportunity (VOO) for submarine rescue operations.
> 
> The funds will be added to the country's previously approved 2019 defence budget of IDR108 trillion, according to an official document seen by Jane's on 17 July.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/89932...43-million-for-two-naval-hydrographic-vessels
> 
> Indonesia allocates 143 Millions US$ for 2 naval hydrographic vessels.


----------



## Jatosint

san.geuk said:


> This is very interesting indeed, how about we buy 12 of f35, continue ifx, go upgrade of our f16 to newest level, drop su35 and rafale, can the budget dikondisikan?



Pos anggaran F-16 dan pengganti F-5 itu beda jadi seharusnya gk saling menggangu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

ardezzo said:


> hm... should we go for rafale?
> so in the future our fighter inventory should be comprise of F35A, Rafale, IFX, T-50 and SuTuc
> US, French, our own, Koreans and Brazil toys, five different basket but not the engine I suppose LOL
> 
> 
> 
> personally, I opt for Omega, but of course in exchange we should push DSNS to build it here and give us the PKR blue print


No, just choose either continue the ifx project or replace it with locally build Rafale (buy licensed from dassault).


----------



## ardezzo

striver44 said:


> I dont know mate but omega spec has only 24 vls for VL mica. If we go for the Ivers we got more VLS per ship.



the number and type of VLS is up to the buyer choice
Omega design came from DZP which had 40x cell Mk 41


----------



## striver44

ardezzo said:


> the number and type of VLS is up to the buyer choice
> Omega design came from DZP which had 40x cell Mk 41


The one damen offered us comes with 24x cell. Of course if we wanted more it could be costumized. But thats just imo that we should go with the danish offer.
But if somehow the navy opts for omega well what can I say but congrats for having such a beauty in the fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

Jatosint said:


> Pos anggaran F-16 dan pengganti F-5 itu beda jadi seharusnya gk saling menggangu


Yes, but ifx status kinda hazzy right now, if we really serious about it we should pay our shares



umigami said:


> No, just choose either continue the ifx project or replace it with locally build Rafale (buy licensed from dassault).


I tought ifx will be our workhorse after f16 era, if we choose Rafale over ifx i think there is not so much technology Leap compare to the f16v, just my personal opinion...


----------



## umigami

Do we interested to equip our future heavy frigates with better missile like aster 15/30 or just Mica again?



san.geuk said:


> Yes, but ifx status kinda hazzy right now, if we really serious about it we should pay our shares
> 
> 
> I tought ifx will be our workhorse after f16 era, if we choose Rafale over ifx i think there is not so much technology Leap compare to the f16v, just my personal opinion...


Rafale has heavier payload, more fuel, better aesa radar, and newer design than f16v. It's a good alternative to IFX program.

Di program KFX kita ga kebagian ngerjain core technology ga sih? 
Seandainya kita bisa produksi Rafale di PT DI mudah mudahan aja kita bisa ToT sebanyak mungkin item. Hemat gw gitu sih...


----------



## Chaplin009x

alman helvas is a pure defense consultant i think, if he suggests buying US stuff, then is he not considered a us salesman? If you question the offset obtained from the purchase of Su 35, then what do we get from the US if Indonesia only buys F35 in small quantities? still in the exploration stage and need time to make a decision, I think not in a short time. The first country was visited by the Minister of Defense and then followed by visits to several other countries and only a few that he uploaded on Instagram, of course there are special meanings. he is a politician. His political gesture delivering an implied message. However, the president decides the final decision

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

umigami said:


> Do we interested to equip our future heavy frigates with better missile like aster 15/30 or just Mica again?
> 
> 
> Rafale has heavier payload, more fuel, better aesa radar, and newer design than f16v. It's a good alternative to IFX program.
> 
> Di program KFX kita ga kebagian ngerjain core technology ga sih?
> Seandainya kita bisa produksi Rafale di PT DI mudah mudahan aja kita bisa ToT sebanyak mungkin item. Hemat gw gitu sih...



as far as i know f16v considered as stop gap for ifx, the airframe design was older than Rafale but electronics and radar can be arguabel which one is better, Rafale can be considered if we want nuclear capability, but for next gen strike capability and air superiority ifx have much more potential since the design based on 5th gen fighter aircraft,
And for ToT i doubt we can afford, based on India purchase with ToT can be expensive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Do we interested to equip our future heavy frigates with better missile like aster 15/30 or just Mica again?
> 
> 
> Rafale has heavier payload, more fuel, better aesa radar, and newer design than f16v. It's a good alternative to IFX program.
> 
> Di program KFX kita ga kebagian ngerjain core technology ga sih?
> Seandainya kita bisa produksi Rafale di PT DI mudah mudahan aja kita bisa ToT sebanyak mungkin item. Hemat gw gitu sih...



My hunch is, if we can get F35, US will not restricted us to get on our hand SM series, ASROC and VLS MK41 and Mk56

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> My hunch is, if we can get F35, US will not restricted us to get on our hand SM series, ASROC and VLS MK41 and Mk56


That's dope *** for our frigate. Where is ESSM, I assume we can get the green light for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> That's dope *** for our frigate. Where is ESSM, I assume we can get the green light for it.



I dont mention ESSM, cause if you can get SM series ESSM is automatically on the table too. Hope we can get them, they are more budget friendly compared to Aster series as they are in mass production and in large number too


----------



## Rayadipa

Can we just use the "Natuna Card" whenever we try to get a good toy from the US ?

I think it will work


----------



## Nike

Rayadipa said:


> Can we just use the "Natuna Card" whenever we try to get a good toy from the US ?
> 
> I think it will work




Well we are intended to bought them, not asking freebies like certain neighbour on our North, our track record recently and cooperation with them is quite decent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jatosint

Rayadipa said:


> Can we just use the "Natuna Card" whenever we try to get a good toy from the US ?
> 
> I think it will work



Probably yes, especially when Philippines is increasingly distancing itself from US and getting more and more closer to China thus we can act as an alternative for US


----------



## Raduga

if kornas project really get evaluated again , i hope someone threw a paper about INS Magen on mindef table , do you guys think a full fledge wide area heavy air defense corvette like this is suitable for indonesia ? 32-40 VLS of barak 8 missile , this thing could become something problematic for the whole mediterranean and levantine coast airspace .


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> View attachment 615377
> 
> if kornas project really get evaluated again , i hope someone threw a paper about INS Magen on mindef table , do you guys think a full fledge wide area heavy air defense corvette like this is suitable for indonesia ? 32-40 VLS of barak 8 missile , this thing could become something problematic for the whole mediterranean and levantine coast airspace .


We could add aster 30 to our Martadinata class like what Qatar did with its compact Al zubarah class . Both are almost at the same size and tonnage





Oh btw i do notice the lack of RWS's in our Martadinata class


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> View attachment 615377
> 
> if kornas project really get evaluated again , i hope someone threw a paper about INS Magen on mindef table , do you guys think a full fledge wide area heavy air defense corvette like this is suitable for indonesia ? 32-40 VLS of barak 8 missile , this thing could become something problematic for the whole mediterranean and levantine coast airspace .



Thats not how big times Maritime power play with their Navy, only limited coastal Navy doing that. Major Navy power like Japan, UK, India trying to spread their firepower regarding the use and conop the vessels will do. They will build AAW destroyer, ASW Frigates and OPV/light frigate suit their roles. Or just like US NAVY, All Destroyer and Cruiser forces plus frigates like vessels. Indonesia should emulated them


----------



## Chaplin009x

Kansel said:


> You totally forget peace bima sena project aren't you? Just take an example from that and what US gave us from that procurement, simple as that while I'm still questioning (till now) where's the transfer of technology that Russia promised to us on BMP-3F procurement.


information about peace bima sena 1 and 2 are widely available in open source. What do you mean? I'm asking the offset of f 35, if you still don't know why don't you find out? are you american? if you are indonesian i am also indonesian as you are, if you ask bmp 3, i ask what is the ToT from purchasing apache? I do not understand this is really ridiculous and weird.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> View attachment 615377
> 
> if kornas project really get evaluated again , i hope someone threw a paper about INS Magen on mindef table , do you guys think a full fledge wide area heavy air defense corvette like this is suitable for indonesia ? 32-40 VLS of barak 8 missile , this thing could become something problematic for the whole mediterranean and levantine coast airspace .


I am more into corvette with modest air defence capabilities, enough to defend themself. Something like 2x4 MBDA tetral or RAM is enough. Just like our Diponegoro Class, we should have many of this ship and have the ASW version too, remove the Ashm and add hangar and variable depth sonar.
We need lots of them, multirole and asw version of Diponegoro Class and each have enough air defence to protect themself while performing their missions (patrol, hunting submarines, etc), without the need to have medium range air defence capability to protect other vessels.
While our light frigate and frigate should have the capability to escort other vessels or convoy.

Korvet kelass Doha, lebih berasa dibanding PKR kita, dompet sultan mereka. Mending punya banyak korvet kelas Diponegoro yang lebih murah.

Millenium gun kan juga bisa disetir manual seperti rws.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

* Prabowo Minta TNI Siapkan Pesawat ke China Ambil Alkes Corona *
CNN Indonesia | Kamis, 19/03/2020 18:27 WIB
   



Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto meminta Panglima TNI menyiapkan pesawat untuk mengambil alat kesehatan dari China (CNN Indonesia/Hesti Rika)




Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Menteri Pertahanan* Prabowo Subianto *meminta* Panglima TNI *Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto menyediakan pesawat TNI untuk mengambil alat kesehatan di Shanghai, *China*. Alat-alat kesehatan bakal digunakan di Indonesia guna menanggulangi virus *corona* (Covid-19).

Permintaan Prabowo dituangkan dalam Surat Menteri Pertahanan bernomor B/667/M/III/2020 yang ditujukan langsung kepada Panglima TNI.

"Mohon Panglima TNI dapat memberikan dukungan pesawat terbang dalam rangka pengambilan alat kesehatan yang berada di Shanghai, Republik Rakyat Tiongkok," bunyi surat yang diterima _CNNIndonesia.com_ dan ditanda-tangani langsung oleh Prabowo.

Dalam surat itu dijelaskan beberapa alat kesehatan yang ingin diambil dari China. Di antaranya, _disposable_ _Mask_, N95 _mask_, _protective_ _clothing_, _goggles_, _gloves_, _shoe covers_, _infrared_ _thermometer_ dan _surgical_ _caps_.

Alat-alat tersebut akan digunakan oleh Tim Medis Kementerian Pertahanan dan TNI guna pencegahan dan penanggulangan penyebaran virus corona.

Saat dikonfirmasi, Staf Khusus Menteri Pertahanan Bidang Komunikasi Publik dan Hubungan Antar Lembaga, Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak mengatakan pesawat yang diminta oleh Prabowo itu rencananya akan berangkat dalam 1-2 hari mendatang.

"Satu dua hari ini (berangkat)," kata Dahnil.

--------

my guess, they will lock-down anytime soon


----------



## V3NOM12

182 said:


> * Prabowo Minta TNI Siapkan Pesawat ke China Ambil Alkes Corona *
> CNN Indonesia | Kamis, 19/03/2020 18:27 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto meminta Panglima TNI menyiapkan pesawat untuk mengambil alat kesehatan dari China (CNN Indonesia/Hesti Rika)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Menteri Pertahanan* Prabowo Subianto *meminta* Panglima TNI *Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto menyediakan pesawat TNI untuk mengambil alat kesehatan di Shanghai, *China*. Alat-alat kesehatan bakal digunakan di Indonesia guna menanggulangi virus *corona* (Covid-19).
> 
> Permintaan Prabowo dituangkan dalam Surat Menteri Pertahanan bernomor B/667/M/III/2020 yang ditujukan langsung kepada Panglima TNI.
> 
> "Mohon Panglima TNI dapat memberikan dukungan pesawat terbang dalam rangka pengambilan alat kesehatan yang berada di Shanghai, Republik Rakyat Tiongkok," bunyi surat yang diterima _CNNIndonesia.com_ dan ditanda-tangani langsung oleh Prabowo.
> 
> Dalam surat itu dijelaskan beberapa alat kesehatan yang ingin diambil dari China. Di antaranya, _disposable_ _Mask_, N95 _mask_, _protective_ _clothing_, _goggles_, _gloves_, _shoe covers_, _infrared_ _thermometer_ dan _surgical_ _caps_.
> 
> Alat-alat tersebut akan digunakan oleh Tim Medis Kementerian Pertahanan dan TNI guna pencegahan dan penanggulangan penyebaran virus corona.
> 
> Saat dikonfirmasi, Staf Khusus Menteri Pertahanan Bidang Komunikasi Publik dan Hubungan Antar Lembaga, Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak mengatakan pesawat yang diminta oleh Prabowo itu rencananya akan berangkat dalam 1-2 hari mendatang.
> 
> "Satu dua hari ini (berangkat)," kata Dahnil.
> 
> --------
> 
> my guess, they will lock-down anytime soon



Its a pity if we (Indonesia) still can not produce such as surgical mask, N-95 mask, disposable gown, shoe cover or gloves. I think it's not difficult for us to produce all of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

With current condition happening around the world. Can we still expect oncoming Procurement contract on April/May? Or will it be postponed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

i know this sounds like ooga booga lowkey conspiracy , but considering the Leading Biotechnology company for creating Covid-19 Vaccine , the Moderna technology , are funded by US DARPA , why dont our ministry of defense also look into the other perspective of bio warfare and have similiar govt owned or funded biotech/bioengineering/mRNA&RNA engineering company , lets say if the scenario of covid-19 is a bioweapon were true , we could already see how massive the impact of that kind of weapon had , thus having this kind of company and integrate it with more zeni nubika battalion ,if something bad like this happened , it could minimalize the damage output from outbreak such as this matter.
.
.
.
.
well , there's still so much thing that need to be sorted out in our administration anyway , i really hope our govt will do more public hearing to more of our younger generation .


----------



## Indos

V3NOM12 said:


> Its a pity if we (Indonesia) still can not produce such as surgical mask, N-95 mask, disposable gown, shoe cover or gloves. I think it's not difficult for us to produce all of that.



We can produce it but China can produce in much lower price so our industry dont have much incentive to produce it and the ones who have already produced it stop producing just like many of our textile companies who are out compete by Chinese textile due to Asean-China FTA. 

We have big producer of surgical and N 95 mask but the raw material is still from China and China stop supplying them after the outbreak happen. It is the same state owned company who order 900.000 Covid 19 test kit from China. Other producers can produce just like the one owned by Surabaya local government but not in a big volume.

This is a lesson that we should get about the importance of self sufficient in many important products, including defense equipment. Long term road map should be made with the goal to have self sufficient in many important products for difficult and high tech products. Some have already tried to do that just like our state own drug producer (Kimia Farma/Biofarma) who have a target to be self sufficient in drug raw material.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

According to his statement
•He ordered Pal to build 2 heavy frigate originated from denmark and now are in progress.
•the frigate cost around US$ 720 million for 2 of it
•he says 5 years and a half the project will be finished.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Kansel said:


> According to his statement
> •He ordered Pal to build 2 heavy frigate originated from denmark and now are in progress.
> •the frigate cost around US$ 720 million for 2 of it
> •he says 5 years and a half the project will be finished.


Good news. Want to ask according to the timeline will PT PAL construct the 2 frigates simultaneously or one by one? How long normally a frigate is build?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

mandala said:


> Good news. Want to ask according to the timeline will PT PAL construct the 2 frigates simultaneously or one by one? How long normally a frigate is build?


I think it will be one by one like PKR programme

Looking at Danish itself,the first ship (F361) laid down in June 2008, launched in March 2010 and commisioned January 2011, while the second ship (F362) laid down in March 2009, launched in December 2010, and commisioned in June 2011

I think what makes us longer because there's full transfer of technology and i heard there's such redesign for our iver variant, will it be elongated? We'll see later for that.


----------



## mandala

Kansel said:


> I think it will be one by one like PKR programme
> 
> Looking at Danish itself,the first ship (F361) laid down in June 2008, launched in March 2010 and commisioned January 2011, while the second ship (F362) laid down in March 2009, launched in December 2010, and commisioned in June 2011
> 
> I think what makes us longer because there's full transfer of technology and i heard there's such redesign for our iver variant, will it be elongated? We'll see later for that.


Yes i was guessing the same the 2 frigates will be built one by one hence the 5 1/2 years timeline.


----------



## Bungaterakhir

V3NOM12 said:


> Its a pity if we (Indonesia) still can not produce such as surgical mask, N-95 mask, disposable gown, shoe cover or gloves. I think it's not difficult for us to produce all of that.



idk if you read the news before that during wuhan early day covid19 burst, china order N-95 mask and other type of mask from our country for the next 3 month started in january 2020. I read some news that 95% our medical tool & health industry is imported. what i didn't see in most of our city is "panic buying" like some of our neighbour countries which is good for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Chaplin009x said:


> information about peace bima sena 1 and 2 are widely available in open source. What do you mean? I'm asking the offset of f 35, if you still don't know why don't you find out? are you american? if you are indonesian i am also indonesian as you are, if you ask bmp 3, i ask what is the ToT from purchasing apache? I do not understand this is really ridiculous and weird.


The allowed PTDI and GMF AeroAsia to conduct MRO maintenance on them, something that can't be said for any of our Russian bought arms.



V3NOM12 said:


> Its a pity if we (Indonesia) still can not produce such as surgical mask, N-95 mask, disposable gown, shoe cover or gloves. I think it's not difficult for us to produce all of that.


We do produce them, in fact it's why the WHO considers us better prepared to deal with the crisis than Singapore or Philippines. Our decentralized government structure and local consumption heavy/export heavy economy makes containing outbreaks relatively easier than our neighbors. The problem is because the government refuses to give out grants to local companies in order to amp up production (honestly they just don't want competition for BUMN, which is in my opinion a retarded idea)

What they're buying from China is electronic medical equipment, things such as test kits (tho arguably we can produce them, but again the government just doesn't want to give grants to local private companies), scanning machines, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Update: Indonesia points to F-35 ambitions*

Indonesia’s Deputy Defence Minister Sakti Wahyu Trenggono has indicated that Jakarta may look to Lockheed Martin’s F-35 Lightning II Joint Strike Fighter to meet the next-generation combat requirements of the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU).

In comments to the news channel CNN Indonesia on 18 March, Trenggono said that Indonesia had not terminated the TNI-AU’s planned acquisition of Sukhoi Su-35 ‘Flanker-E’ multirole combat aircraft from Russia even if that procurement programme faced challenges.

“We can’t buy [the Su-35s] yet because there are some obstacles,” he said, without elaborating.

Trenggono said that, given these obstacles, Indonesia is now also considering a bid for the F-35 through a government-to-government arrangement with the United States. “We are exploring [the possibility] of changing the procurement to the F-35 from the US,” he said.

Trenggono had been asked by CNN Indonesia to comment on a Bloomberg report on 12 March, which, quoting an unidentified official “familiar with the matter”, said Indonesia had recently decided against moving ahead with the plan to procure the Su-35.

This Su-35 deal – featuring 11 aircraft for USD1.1 billion – was provisionally agreed with Russia in February 2018 but has been subject to delay.

The delaying factors were reported to include the presidential elections, which were held in April 2019, funding and countertrade issues, and concerns in Indonesia that the US may invoke sanctions on the country in line with the Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA), which seeks to penalise military customers of Russia.

The TNI-AU wants to procure a modern multirole combat aircraft to replace its fleet of Northrop F-5E Tiger II fighter aircraft. The procurement was highlighted in a list of 2020–24 priorities outlined by the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) in late 2019.

https://www.janes.com/article/94968/update-indonesia-points-to-f-35-ambitions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

V3NOM12 said:


> Its a pity if we (Indonesia) still can not produce such as surgical mask, N-95 mask, disposable gown, shoe cover or gloves. I think it's not difficult for us to produce all of that.



let's think positively, they might send aircraft to pick up jack ma donation or maybe mindef have other sources.

sure, we have medical factory kits. but they don't have speed and raw material like in china if the outbreak becoming widespread since we're not lockdown till today.
china itself imported this kits several months ago, as precaution. billions ppl live there.
the current pandemic situation in china, becoming low.
i think now, they have excess stock of medical supplies, testing kits and mask.
so, they are willing to donate test kit and other medical kits to others nation, including US and Europe

I hope we all get thru with this plague. indonesia kamu bisa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## V3NOM12

182 said:


> let's think positively, they might send aircraft to pick up jack ma donation or maybe mindef have other sources.
> 
> sure, we have medical factory kits. but they don't have speed and raw material like in china if the outbreak becoming widespread since we're not lockdown till today.
> china itself imported this kits several months ago, as precaution. billions ppl live there.
> the current pandemic situation in china, becoming low.
> i think now, they have excess stock of medical supplies, testing kits and mask.
> so, they are willing to donate test kit and other medical kits to others nation, including US and Europe
> 
> I hope we all get thru with this plague. indonesia kamu bisa


If thats the case then its undertsandable, hope in the future each hospital including puskesmas should have enough stock incase something like this happen so if its really happen then at least we have stock to be distribute.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

NEKONEKO said:


> That one is true.
> We are interested in F35 and it could be A/B variant, if Jakarta want the B variant like Singapore then we won't get the F35 surplus that intended for Turkey.



IMO F35A variant is far better suited for Indonesia geography than B variant. We potentially have hundreds of unsinkable aircraft carrier, there is no need for B variant. Furthermore A variant is less complex than B variant (easier & cheaper to maintain)



V3NOM12 said:


> Its a pity if we (Indonesia) still can not produce such as surgical mask, N-95 mask, disposable gown, shoe cover or gloves. I think it's not difficult for us to produce all of that.



Because its not economically viable (profitable) to producing them during normal time. And importing them is far more cheaper. Also lets not forget the usual QC (Quality Control) complication that typically happen in most Indonesia made goods.



V3NOM12 said:


> hope in the future each hospital including puskesmas should have enough stock incase something like this happen so if its really happen then at least we have stock to be distribute.



NOT going to happen, there will always be shortage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

* Unhan Terima Kunjungan Chief of The Military Academy Of The General Staff Of The Russian Armed Forces*
By On Friday, March 13 th, 2020
· no Comments · In Berita






Bogor – Rektor Universitas Pertahanan (Unhan) Letjen TNI Dr. Tri Legionosuko, S.IP., M.A.P yang diwakili oleh Warek I Bid. Akademik dan Kemahasiswaan Unhan Mayjen TNI Sudibyo, S.E., D.S.S., M.Si menerima kunjungan _Chief of The Military Academy Of The General Staff Of The Russian Armed Forces, Colonel General V.B Zarudnitskiy _sebagai pimpinan delegasi.

Delegasi Rusia terdiri dari Savchenko Vladimir Fedorovich, _Lieutenant General, Deputy Head Of The Academy For Academic Affairs, Fediunin Aleksander Yurievich, Colonel, Assistant To The Head Of The Academy For International Military Cooperation, Khalilov Ruslan Majidovich, Senior Warrant Officer, Assistant To The Head Of The Academy, dan Belokon Vitalii Viktorovich, Lieutenant Colonel, Translator, _bertempat di Ruang Tamu Rektor Lt.2 Gd. Rektorat Kampus Unhan, Kawasan IPSC Sentul-Jawa Barat. Jum’at, (13/3).

Saat menerima Tamu Delegasi Rusia, Warek I Unhan didampingi oleh Dekan FMP Unhan Laksda TNI Dr. Drs. Ir. Suyono Thamrin, M.Eng.Sc , Ketua Lembaga Penelitian dan Pengabdian kepada Masyarakat (LP2M) Unhan Ir. Bennyta Suryo Septanto, M.T, Ketua Lembaga Pengembangan Pendidikan dan Penjaminan Mutu (LP3M) Unhan Laksda TNI Dr. Suhirwan, S.T., M.MT, Wakil Dekan Fakultas Teknologi Pertahanan Unhan Brigjen TNI Susilo Adi Purwantoro, S.E., M.Eng., M.Sc , Ses Prodi Strategi Perang Semesta Fakultas Strahan Unhan Kolonel Pas Dr. Drs. Bastari, M.Pd., M.Si (Han)., M.Sc , Kabag Akademik dan Statistik Biro Akademik dan Kemahasiswaan Unhan Kolonel Lek Rayanda Barnas, M.Si (Han).





Warek I Bid. Akademik dan Kemahasiswaan Unhan dalam sambutannya menyampaikan ucapan selamat datang kepada Delegasi Rusia di kampus bela negara Universitas Pertahanan (Unhan) dan ucapan terima kasih atas kedatangan Delegasi Russian di Kampus Unhan.

Warek I Unhan juga memperkenalkan Unhan yang saat ini telah memiliki Akreditasi “A” serta memiliki 4 Fakultas diantara Fakultas manajemen Pertahana, Fakultas Strategi Pertahanan, Fakultas Teknologi Pertahanan dan Fakultas Keamanan Nasional. Serta memiliki 17 Program studi khusus program Pascasarjana (S2) selain itu Unhan juga menawarkan Beasiswa program Doktoral Ilmu Pertahanan (S3).

_




Deputy Head Of The Academy For Academic Affairs _menyampaikan ucapan terima kasih atas sambutan dari Unhan. Dari delegasi Rusia juga dipresentasikan tentang Post Conflict Syria . serta dilakukan pertukaran Plakat dan pemberian Goody Bag. Selain itu Delegasi Rusia meninjau gedung serta fasilitas yang dimiliki Unhan.

Authentifikasi: Kabag Humas Unhan.





* Russian officers share combat experience in Syria with Indonesian servicemen *

March 2020 News Defense Global Security army industry
Posted On Thursday, 19 March 2020 08:40

Officers of the Russian Armed Forces’ General Staff Military Academy have shared the experience of post-conflict peace-building in the Syrian Arab Republic with cadets of the Indonesian Defense University in Jakarta, the Russian Defense Ministry’s press office said.





*Russian soldiers in Syria (Picture source: Wikimedia)*

"Deputy Chief of Russia’s principal military educational institution Lieutenant-General Vladimir Savchenko, who had accomplished missions in Syria more than once, delivered a lecture for Indonesian officers and generals," the press office said. He noted the role of the Russian Center for the Reconciliation of the Opposing Sides and the Refugee Migration Monitoring and emphasized the delivery of humanitarian cargo, medical assistance to civilians and operations to demine vital facilities. The lecture interested the audience that asked Savchenko numerous questions.

During a working meeting, the Russian delegation and representatives of the Indonesian university’s leadership agreed on extending mutually beneficial cooperation, in particular, forming joint teams to organize interaction, exchanging delegations, and holding training sessions for senior officers of the Indonesian Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

We will have a naval exercise with russia (Pacific fleet) this year. Hope they bring their kilo's. Will be useful to learn the acoustic signature of our northern commie neighbor
https://www.google.com/amp/s/tass.com/defense/1129775/amp

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chaplin009x

Chestnut said:


> The allowed PTDI and GMF AeroAsia to conduct MRO maintenance on them, something that can't be said for any of our Russian bought arms.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.kompas.com/nasional/read/2011/12/30/08442617/RI.Beli.Enam.Sukhoi
> UU no. 16 tahun 2012 concerning the defense industry ratified in 2012. followed by UU No. 3 tahun 2014 concerning Industry which includes strategic industries.
> https://id.rbth.com/news/2015/02/17...ahanan_dengan_sistem_ofset_rusia_beri_i_26879
> I do not like this. as if you are trying to manipulate information, you are mixing up old procurement, before there is a law regulating it. PT DI and GMF involved in MRO or services for Apache or fighter aircraft? the information you provide is not very clear and also does not include the sources


----------



## Raduga



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

182 said:


> * Unhan Terima Kunjungan Chief of The Military Academy Of The General Staff Of The Russian Armed Forces*
> By On Friday, March 13 th, 2020
> · no Comments · In Berita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bogor – Rektor Universitas Pertahanan (Unhan) Letjen TNI Dr. Tri Legionosuko, S.IP., M.A.P yang diwakili oleh Warek I Bid. Akademik dan Kemahasiswaan Unhan Mayjen TNI Sudibyo, S.E., D.S.S., M.Si menerima kunjungan _Chief of The Military Academy Of The General Staff Of The Russian Armed Forces, Colonel General V.B Zarudnitskiy _sebagai pimpinan delegasi.
> 
> Delegasi Rusia terdiri dari Savchenko Vladimir Fedorovich, _Lieutenant General, Deputy Head Of The Academy For Academic Affairs, Fediunin Aleksander Yurievich, Colonel, Assistant To The Head Of The Academy For International Military Cooperation, Khalilov Ruslan Majidovich, Senior Warrant Officer, Assistant To The Head Of The Academy, dan Belokon Vitalii Viktorovich, Lieutenant Colonel, Translator, _bertempat di Ruang Tamu Rektor Lt.2 Gd. Rektorat Kampus Unhan, Kawasan IPSC Sentul-Jawa Barat. Jum’at, (13/3).
> 
> Saat menerima Tamu Delegasi Rusia, Warek I Unhan didampingi oleh Dekan FMP Unhan Laksda TNI Dr. Drs. Ir. Suyono Thamrin, M.Eng.Sc , Ketua Lembaga Penelitian dan Pengabdian kepada Masyarakat (LP2M) Unhan Ir. Bennyta Suryo Septanto, M.T, Ketua Lembaga Pengembangan Pendidikan dan Penjaminan Mutu (LP3M) Unhan Laksda TNI Dr. Suhirwan, S.T., M.MT, Wakil Dekan Fakultas Teknologi Pertahanan Unhan Brigjen TNI Susilo Adi Purwantoro, S.E., M.Eng., M.Sc , Ses Prodi Strategi Perang Semesta Fakultas Strahan Unhan Kolonel Pas Dr. Drs. Bastari, M.Pd., M.Si (Han)., M.Sc , Kabag Akademik dan Statistik Biro Akademik dan Kemahasiswaan Unhan Kolonel Lek Rayanda Barnas, M.Si (Han).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warek I Bid. Akademik dan Kemahasiswaan Unhan dalam sambutannya menyampaikan ucapan selamat datang kepada Delegasi Rusia di kampus bela negara Universitas Pertahanan (Unhan) dan ucapan terima kasih atas kedatangan Delegasi Russian di Kampus Unhan.
> 
> Warek I Unhan juga memperkenalkan Unhan yang saat ini telah memiliki Akreditasi “A” serta memiliki 4 Fakultas diantara Fakultas manajemen Pertahana, Fakultas Strategi Pertahanan, Fakultas Teknologi Pertahanan dan Fakultas Keamanan Nasional. Serta memiliki 17 Program studi khusus program Pascasarjana (S2) selain itu Unhan juga menawarkan Beasiswa program Doktoral Ilmu Pertahanan (S3).
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deputy Head Of The Academy For Academic Affairs _menyampaikan ucapan terima kasih atas sambutan dari Unhan. Dari delegasi Rusia juga dipresentasikan tentang Post Conflict Syria . serta dilakukan pertukaran Plakat dan pemberian Goody Bag. Selain itu Delegasi Rusia meninjau gedung serta fasilitas yang dimiliki Unhan.
> 
> Authentifikasi: Kabag Humas Unhan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Russian officers share combat experience in Syria with Indonesian servicemen *
> 
> March 2020 News Defense Global Security army industry
> Posted On Thursday, 19 March 2020 08:40
> 
> Officers of the Russian Armed Forces’ General Staff Military Academy have shared the experience of post-conflict peace-building in the Syrian Arab Republic with cadets of the Indonesian Defense University in Jakarta, the Russian Defense Ministry’s press office said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Russian soldiers in Syria (Picture source: Wikimedia)*
> 
> "Deputy Chief of Russia’s principal military educational institution Lieutenant-General Vladimir Savchenko, who had accomplished missions in Syria more than once, delivered a lecture for Indonesian officers and generals," the press office said. He noted the role of the Russian Center for the Reconciliation of the Opposing Sides and the Refugee Migration Monitoring and emphasized the delivery of humanitarian cargo, medical assistance to civilians and operations to demine vital facilities. The lecture interested the audience that asked Savchenko numerous questions.
> 
> During a working meeting, the Russian delegation and representatives of the Indonesian university’s leadership agreed on extending mutually beneficial cooperation, in particular, forming joint teams to organize interaction, exchanging delegations, and holding training sessions for senior officers of the Indonesian Armed Forces.


i love the russian uniform , well more like a sweatshirt if it was adapted to our environment , rarely seeing TNI tactical helmet or PASGT got some leather/silk camo coat on it , also knee pad , oh also , russian uniform shirt always had their cool collar hoodie.



,


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> i love the russian uniform , well more like a sweatshirt if it was adapted to our environment , rarely seeing TNI tactical helmet or PASGT got some leather/silk camo coat on it , also knee pad , oh also , russian uniform shirt always had their cool collar hoodie.
> 
> 
> 
> ,




Its already amazing to see our troops using regular kevlar vest and helmet, considering our tropical weather either in sunny or , picture of current discipline of our troops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Apache:
https://www.janes.com/article/80685/boeing-engages-with-indonesian-army-on-apache-support
http://airsoc.com/articles/view/id/...ngages-with-indonesian-army-on-apache-support

F-16:
https://tni-au.mil.id/penerbangan-uji-fungsi-f-16-peace-bima-sena-ii-berhasil/
https://news.detik.com/foto-news/d-4904477/pt-di-berhasil-upgrade-10-pesawat-f-16
http://www.f-16.net/f-16_users_article6.html

The original Peace BIMASENA program included MRO services along with limited spare part production by PTDI. The Apache purchase also included MRO services but does not include spare production.

Of the articles you posted, it only states there is a relevant law and how Russia "officially" does business. How it actually does business is a whole different story. There is no mention of Sukhoi or Mil actually having done agreements with PTDI, Pindad, or PAL. What ToT are they referring to then?

For example, if Russia allows us to maintain our equipment, why is it that all of our aircraft (fixed wing and rotary) can only be repaired in Rosonoboroexport designated facilities such as the ones in Belarus and Vietnam? Why is it that the majority of their deals are funded through trade-barter schemes and does not include weapons or sensitive maintenance tools? This is the reality that most Russophiles in the Indonesian defense circle fail to accept, Russia treats us as customers whilst the US/NATO treats us as allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> Apache:
> https://www.janes.com/article/80685/boeing-engages-with-indonesian-army-on-apache-support
> http://airsoc.com/articles/view/id/...ngages-with-indonesian-army-on-apache-support
> 
> F-16:
> https://tni-au.mil.id/penerbangan-uji-fungsi-f-16-peace-bima-sena-ii-berhasil/
> https://news.detik.com/foto-news/d-4904477/pt-di-berhasil-upgrade-10-pesawat-f-16
> http://www.f-16.net/f-16_users_article6.html
> 
> The original Peace BIMASENA program included MRO services along with limited spare part production by PTDI. The Apache purchase also included MRO services but does not include spare production.
> 
> Of the articles you posted, it only states there is a relevant law and how Russia "officially" does business. How it actually does business is a whole different story. There is no mention of Sukhoi or Mil actually having done agreements with PTDI, Pindad, or PAL. What ToT are they referring to then?
> 
> For example, if Russia allows us to maintain our equipment, why is it that all of our aircraft (fixed wing and rotary) can only be repaired in Rosonoboroexport designated facilities such as the ones in Belarus and Vietnam? Why is it that the majority of their deals are funded through trade-barter schemes and does not include weapons or sensitive maintenance tools? This is the reality that most Russophiles in the Indonesian defense circle fail to accept, Russia treats us as customers whilst the US/NATO treats us as allies.


Lol even in such simple procurement like BMP-3 they don't even give us any benefit at all, at first they promised munition factory for BMP, the realization? *ZERO*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

striver44 said:


> We will have a naval exercise with russia (Pacific fleet) this year. Hope they bring their kilo's. Will be useful to learn the acoustic signature of our northern commie neighbor
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/tass.com/defense/1129775/amp


Mungkin, sekalian mampir ikut Philippines fleet review.



Raduga said:


>


Guaya pake toast segala...... tapi isinya palingan cuma seprit.


----------



## Raduga

NEKONEKO said:


> Mungkin, sekalian mampir ikut Philippines fleet review.
> 
> 
> Guaya pake toast segala...... tapi isinya palingan cuma seprit.


minum air laut itu mah


----------



## Chaplin009x

Chestnut said:


> Apache:
> https://www.janes.com/article/80685/boeing-engages-with-indonesian-army-on-apache-support
> http://airsoc.com/articles/view/id/...ngages-with-indonesian-army-on-apache-support
> 
> F-16:
> https://tni-au.mil.id/penerbangan-uji-fungsi-f-16-peace-bima-sena-ii-berhasil/
> https://news.detik.com/foto-news/d-4904477/pt-di-berhasil-upgrade-10-pesawat-f-16
> http://www.f-16.net/f-16_users_article6.html
> 
> The original Peace BIMASENA program included MRO services along with limited spare part production by PTDI. The Apache purchase also included MRO services but does not include spare production.
> 
> Of the articles you posted, it only states there is a relevant law and how Russia "officially" does business. How it actually does business is a whole different story. There is no mention of Sukhoi or Mil actually having done agreements with PTDI, Pindad, or PAL. What ToT are they referring to then?
> 
> For example, if Russia allows us to maintain our equipment, why is it that all of our aircraft (fixed wing and rotary) can only be repaired in Rosonoboroexport designated facilities such as the ones in Belarus and Vietnam? Why is it that the majority of their deals are funded through trade-barter schemes and does not include weapons or sensitive maintenance tools? This is the reality that most Russophiles in the Indonesian defense circle fail to accept, Russia treats us as customers whilst the US/NATO treats us as allies.


really manipulative. Mixing old and new procurement, mil 17,35,SU 27/30 is a old procurement. after 2012 the law requires technology transfer.
http://airsoc.com/articles/view/id/...ngages-with-indonesian-army-on-apache-support
"A spokesperson for Boeing told Jane’s on 5 June that the US corporation is collaborating with the Apache operator, the Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Darat: TNI-AD), but that partnerships with local industry are still the subject of discussions.
The spokesperson added that the principal focus of collaboration is through a related contract with the TNI-AD that enables its engineers and technicians to support the helicopters, with assistance provided by Boeing."
nothing special, just bussiness as usual so the American brat must obey the contract agreement.
A good friend will not embargo his alliance



Kansel said:


> Lol even in such simple procurement like BMP-3 they don't even give us any benefit at all, at first they promised munition factory for BMP, the realization? *ZERO*


https://www.indomiliter.com/kemhan-datangkan-munisi-uof-2t-100mm-dari-ukraina-untuk-tank-bmp-3f/
http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2014/01/37-unit-tank-bmp-3f-rusia-kembali.html?m=1
LAL LOL LAL LOL idek penyet


----------



## NEKONEKO

Chaplin009x said:


> really manipulative. Mixing old and new procurement, mil 17,35,SU 27/30 is a old procurement. after 2012 the law requires technology transfer.
> http://airsoc.com/articles/view/id/...ngages-with-indonesian-army-on-apache-support
> "A spokesperson for Boeing told Jane’s on 5 June that the US corporation is collaborating with the Apache operator, the Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Darat: TNI-AD), but that partnerships with local industry are still the subject of discussions.
> The spokesperson added that the principal focus of collaboration is through a related contract with the TNI-AD that enables its engineers and technicians to support the helicopters, with assistance provided by Boeing."
> nothing special, just bussiness as usual so the American brat must obey the contract agreement.
> A good friend will not embargo his alliance
> 
> 
> https://www.indomiliter.com/kemhan-datangkan-munisi-uof-2t-100mm-dari-ukraina-untuk-tank-bmp-3f/
> LAL LOL LAL LOL idek penyet


Nice points.



Chaplin009x said:


> LAL LOL LAL LOL idek penyet


Lmao


----------



## umigami

NEKONEKO said:


> Mungkin, sekalian mampir ikut Philippines fleet review.
> 
> 
> Guaya pake toast segala...... tapi isinya palingan cuma seprit.


Ada tradisi buat seluruh awak kapal selam di dunia, kalau menyelam di kedalaman yang pertama kali mereka masuki mereka bakal minum air laut dari kedalaman itu. 

Masa jenis air garam itu semakin asin semakin berat, jadi semakin dalam semakin asin juga airnya. Kalau orang ga kuat bisa mencret2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

umigami said:


> Ada tradisi buat seluruh awak kapal selam di dunia, kalau menyelam di kedalaman yang pertama kali mereka masuki mereka bakal minum air laut dari kedalaman itu.
> 
> Masa jenis air garam itu semakin asin semakin berat, jadi semakin dalam semakin asin juga airnya. Kalau orang ga kuat bisa mencret2


Awak komsomolets pada mencret mencret dong. Wkwk


----------



## MacanJawa

Chaplin009x said:


> really manipulative. Mixing old and new procurement, mil 17,35,SU 27/30 is a old procurement. after 2012 the law requires technology transfer.
> http://airsoc.com/articles/view/id/...ngages-with-indonesian-army-on-apache-support
> "A spokesperson for Boeing told Jane’s on 5 June that the US corporation is collaborating with the Apache operator, the Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Darat: TNI-AD), but that partnerships with local industry are still the subject of discussions.
> The spokesperson added that the principal focus of collaboration is through a related contract with the TNI-AD that enables its engineers and technicians to support the helicopters, with assistance provided by Boeing."
> nothing special, just bussiness as usual so the American brat must obey the contract agreement.
> A good friend will not embargo his alliance
> 
> 
> https://www.indomiliter.com/kemhan-datangkan-munisi-uof-2t-100mm-dari-ukraina-untuk-tank-bmp-3f/
> http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2014/01/37-unit-tank-bmp-3f-rusia-kembali.html?m=1
> LAL LOL LAL LOL idek penyet



sabar lur


----------



## Kansel

Chaplin009x said:


> https://www.indomiliter.com/kemhan-datangkan-munisi-uof-2t-100mm-dari-ukraina-untuk-tank-bmp-3f/
> http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2014/01/37-unit-tank-bmp-3f-rusia-kembali.html?m=1
> LAL LOL LAL LOL idek penyet


Laugh all you want, even the ammunition came from Ukraine not Russia and once again you don't get what i mean. Where's the realization of this huh?
https://www.armyrecognition.com/mar...antry_fighting_vehicle_ifv_tass_82403175.html

The Russians offers us to locally produce the ammunition and spare parts for BMP-3 but i guess it's just another bullshitery eh?



Chaplin009x said:


> really manipulative. Mixing old and new procurement, mil 17,35,SU 27/30 is a old procurement. after 2012 the law requires technology transfer.


And yeah even before the 2012 Technology transfer law restrictions, IPTN get to produce F16 components on peace bima sena project only buy purchasing 12 F16





Even with embargoes this plane could operate better than our sukhoi fleet



> MengenangKejayaan IPTN Saat Mampu Membuat Komponen F-16
> 
> Sabtu, 12-08-2017
> TSM-Pada masa Orde Baru, Industri Pesawat Terbang Nusantara (IPTN) di bawah Menristek Prof. Ing. B.J. Habibie adalah mercusuar teknologi Indonesia. Berbagai proyek canggih terkait aviasi dan maritim dikerjakan, dengan hanya satu tujuan yakni membawa Indonesia ke era tinggal landas, sejajar dengan bangsa-bangsa maju lainnya.
> 
> Maka, program canggih seperti pembuatan pesawat pun digagas secara terstruktur dan bertahap, mulai dari merakit secara lisensi CASA 212 Aviocar, dilanjutkan produksi bersama CN-235 bersama CASA Spanyol, dan kemudian berhasil membuat N250 Gatotkaca, walaupun kemudian langkahnya terhenti karena krisis sehingga IPTN menderita kerugian besar.
> 
> Dimasa Orde Baru, Indonesia di kala itu adalah Indonesia yang punya nilai tawar terhadap bangsa lain. Sebagai contoh, untuk program pengadaan F-16 TNI AU dalam proyek Peace Bima Sena, Indonesia berhasil meraih ontrak offset senilai 35% dari nilai pembelian F-16A/B Block 15 OCU tersebut.
> 
> Untuk melapangkan jalan program Peace Bima Sena, maka Boeing dan General Dynamics kemudian mendatangi PTDI dan menandatangani kontrak kerjasama pada 1982. Hal ini dilakukan agar proyek penjualan senilai US$337 juta tersebut diraih oleh General Dynamics selaku pabrikan, karena saat itu F-16 dibayang-bayangi oleh Mirage 2000 sebagai pesaingnya.
> 
> Dan terbukti, kontrak pembelian F-16 pun ditandatangani pada bulan Agustus 1986. Sebagai catatan, 35% dari nilai kontrak tersebut dihitung dari Flyaway Cost, yaitu teknik perhitungan biaya pesawat berdasarkan nilai biaya yang dikeluarkan untuk produksi dan alokasi nilai peralatan dan perlengkapan yang digunakan untuk membuat pesawat tersebut. Biaya operasi selama masa hidup tidak dihitung.
> 
> Komponen dari F-16 yang dikerjakan oleh IPTN adalah kulit luar dari sirip vertikal atau sirip tegak, pintu roda depan, pylon untuk dudukan senjata, pylon basah (wet pylon) untuk menggantungkan tangki bahan bakar, kontrol permukaan dalam bentuk flaperon, dan pintu akses mesin depan (front engine bay).
> 
> *Jumlah yang dibuat pun melebihi kebutuhan F-16 TNI AU, artinya IPTN memang membuat komponen tersebut untuk F-16 negara-negara lain yang menggunakannya. Jumlah yang dikontrak adalah 400 unit lapisan ekor vertikal, 526 pintu ruang depan, 675 pylon senjata, 450 unit flaperon, dan 450 unit pintu akses mesin depan.*
> 
> Total 3.476 unit komponen tersebut ditebus General Dynamics dengan harga US$57 juta. Perusahaan yang kini diakuisisi Lockheed Martin tersebut mengakui bahwa kualitas buatan IPTN memang sangat berkualitas, sehingga dalam seremoni ekspor produk komponen tersebut, General Dynamics menambah lagi pesanannya untuk proyeksi penjualan sampai dengan tahun 2000. (Aryo Nugroho)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Chaplin009x said:


> really manipulative. Mixing old and new procurement, mil 17,35,SU 27/30 is a old procurement. after 2012 the law requires technology transfer.
> http://airsoc.com/articles/view/id/...ngages-with-indonesian-army-on-apache-support
> "A spokesperson for Boeing told Jane’s on 5 June that the US corporation is collaborating with the Apache operator, the Indonesian Army (Tentara Nasional Indonesia-Angkatan Darat: TNI-AD), but that partnerships with local industry are still the subject of discussions.
> The spokesperson added that the principal focus of collaboration is through a related contract with the TNI-AD that enables its engineers and technicians to support the helicopters, with assistance provided by Boeing."
> nothing special, just bussiness as usual so the American brat must obey the contract agreement.
> A good friend will not embargo his alliance
> 
> 
> https://www.indomiliter.com/kemhan-datangkan-munisi-uof-2t-100mm-dari-ukraina-untuk-tank-bmp-3f/
> http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2014/01/37-unit-tank-bmp-3f-rusia-kembali.html?m=1
> LAL LOL LAL LOL idek penyet


Yes, that is the law, but so far when it comes to Russia I guess the laws don't apply does it? Considering the Su-35 does not include any sort of ToT at all, not even MRO support, and the majority of the companies involved in the trade barter deal are ones who are close to the current cabinet of the administration. Also if this is business as usual, why doesn't the Russians do the same? Again none of our past Flankers included an MRO nor has there been any green light for an MRO, and neither does the Su-35 deal include it.

A good friend will embargo a country regardless if they're friends when they know that they are going to do something that would endanger others. Take Turkey for example, their going around Syria displacing thousands of people who then flee to Europe and end up causing terrorist attacks, and to put icing on the cake, attempted to purchase Russian arms whilst knowingly that the data can be used to exploit weaknesses in the F-35, an aircraft that the majority of NATO use/will use.

You don't want an embargo? Then don't do things such as shooting at student protestors or subverting dissenting political voices. The US has never cared about our actions in Papua, the English and French do; but shooting your own protesting citizens would piss off just about everyone.

Also, you've just proved my point by the fact that the munitions for the BMP-3's ended up coming from Ukraine. Where is this "Russian collaboration" you talked about?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> A good friend will embargo a country regardless if they're friends when they know that they are going to do something that would endanger others. Take Turkey for example, their going around Syria displacing thousands of people who then flee to Europe and end up causing terrorist attacks, and to put icing on the cake, attempted to purchase Russian arms whilst knowingly that the data can be used to exploit weaknesses in the F-35, an aircraft that the majority of NATO use/will use.
> 
> You don't want an embargo? Then don't do things as shoot at student protestors. The US has never cared about our actions in Papua, the English and French do; but shooting your own protesting citizens would piss off just about everyone.
> 
> Also, you've just proved my point by the fact that the munitions for the BMP-3's ended up coming from Ukraine. Where is this "Russian collaboration" you talked about?


*Cough USSR embargoes 1965-1970 making all of our fleets useless *cough

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

Kansel said:


> *Cough USSR embargoes 1965-1970 making all of our fleets useless *cough


Including helicopter fleet iirc


----------



## umigami

All our attention are directed to Flanker vs CAATSA shitshow and forgot Marine has the same exact problem...


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> All our attention are directed to Flanker vs CAATSA shitshow and forgot Marine has the same exact problem...



Marine stuff is small fries, there is leeway for Russian bank to financing such deal. When talking in more than two or three hundreds million or billions US dollar deal, one must have complex financing scheme


----------



## Chaplin009x

Chestnut said:


> Yes, that is the law, but so far when it comes to Russia I guess the laws don't apply does it? Considering the Su-35 does not include any sort of ToT at all, not even MRO support, and the majority of the companies involved in the trade barter deal are ones who are close to the current cabinet of the administration. Also if this is business as usual, why doesn't the Russians do the same? Again none of our past Flankers included an MRO nor has there been any green light for an MRO, and neither does the Su-35 deal include it.
> 
> A good friend will embargo a country regardless if they're friends when they know that they are going to do something that would endanger others. Take Turkey for example, their going around Syria displacing thousands of people who then flee to Europe and end up causing terrorist attacks, and to put icing on the cake, attempted to purchase Russian arms whilst knowingly that the data can be used to exploit weaknesses in the F-35, an aircraft that the majority of NATO use/will use.
> 
> You don't want an embargo? Then don't do things such as shooting at student protestors or subverting dissenting political voices. The US has never cared about our actions in Papua, the English and French do; but shooting your own protesting citizens would piss off just about everyone.
> 
> Also, you've just proved my point by the fact that the munitions for the BMP-3's ended up coming from Ukraine. Where is this "Russian collaboration" you talked about?


answer the facts with assumptions and rhetorical answers, I can't arguing anymore because it is really mind blowing



Kansel said:


> Laugh all you want, even the ammunition came from Ukraine not Russia and once again you don't get what i mean. Where's the realization of this huh?
> https://www.armyrecognition.com/mar...antry_fighting_vehicle_ifv_tass_82403175.html
> 
> The Russians offers us to locally produce the ammunition and spare parts for BMP-3 but i guess it's just another bullshitery eh?
> 
> 
> And yeah even before the 2012 Technology transfer law restrictions, IPTN get to produce F16 components on peace bima sena project only buy purchasing 12 F16
> View attachment 615680
> 
> Even with embargoes this plane could operate better than our sukhoi fleet



Free style


----------



## Chestnut

Chaplin009x said:


> answer the facts with assumptions and rhetorical answers, I can't arguing anymore because it is really mind blowing
> 
> 
> 
> Free style


I did answer them with facts, you just chose not to accept it.


----------



## 182

Koarmada II
*Awak KRI dr. Soeharso-990 gelar latihan evakuasi pasien COVID-19*

CategoryAngkatan LautPosted onMaret 19, 2020AuthorRoni SontaniLeave a comment

AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Awak Kapal Rumah Sakit milik TNI Angkatan Laut KRI _dr. Soeharso_-990 menggelar latihan evakuasi pasien wabah virus corona baru (COVID-19). Latihan dilaksanakan di Dermaga Laut Ranai, Kepulauan Riau.

Seperti diberitakan Komando Armada II TNI AL, Kamis (19/3), latihan dilaksanakan untuk meningkatkan kesiapan seluruh awak KRI _dr. Soeharso_ dalam menerima pasien terduga infeksi COVID-19 maupun yang sudah dinyatakan positif.

“Kita melaksanakan simulasi mulai dari heli datang membawa pasien sampai dengan masuk ke ruang isolasi. Kita tahu bahwa KRI _dr. Soeharso_ sampai sekarang masih _standby_ apabila diperlukan untuk menerima pasien dalam pengawasan,” ujar Komandan Satuan Tugas (Dansatgas) COVID-19 Laksma TNI Rachmad Jayadi.





Koarmada II
Dalam melaksanakan latihan ini para awak kapal mengenakan pakaian khusus. Digunakan juga peralatan-perlatan khusus lainnya untuk menangani pasien COVID-19.





Koarmada II
KRI _dr. Soeharso_-990 merupakan kapal jenis Bantu Rumah Sakit (BRS) di jajaran Koarmada II TNI AL. Awalnya, kapal bernama KRI _Tanjung Dalpele_-972 buatan Korea Selatan tahun 2003 ini berfungsi sebagai kapal Bantu Angkut Personel (BAP).
Perubahan fungsi diresmikan pada 17 September 2008.

*CEGAH DINI COVID-19 KRI PANDRONG 801 LAKUKAN PENYEMPROTAN DISINFEKTAN*



















*Pulang Operasi Trisakti-20, pesawat F-16 disemprot desinfektan*




Dispenau

CategoryAngkatan UdaraPosted on Maret 21, 2020
Author Roni Sontani

AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Usai melaksanakan misi Operasi Trisakti-20 di wilayah Kepulauan Maluku untuk Pengamanan Alur Laut Kepulauan Indonesia (Pam ALKI) III, tiga pesawat F-16 Skadron Udara 3 mendapat penyemprotan desinfektan.

Tidak hanya pesawat, para penerbangnya pun mendapat pemeriksaan suhu tubuh dan penyemprotan cairan pembunuh kuman.

Hal itu dilakukan oleh Lanud Iswahjudi dengan melibatkan tim kesehatan dari RSAU dr. Efram Harsana.

Kedatangan tiga pesawat F-16 dengan_ call sign Dragon Flight_ yang dipimpin oleh Komandan Skadron Udara 3 Letkol Pnb Agus Dwi Arianto tersebut disambut langsung oleh Komandan Lanud Iswahjudi Marsma TNI Widyargo Ukoputra, S.E. M.M., beserta jajaran pejabatnya pada Jumat (20/3).





Penlanud Iwj
Turun dari pesawat, ketiga penerbang F-16 menjalani prosedur sterilisasi untuk mencegah kemungkinan penyebaran virus corona baru (COVID-19) yang sangat membahayakan.

Penerangan Lanud Iswahjudi dalam rilis berita kepada Airspace Review menerangkan, Operasi Trisakti-20 dilaksanakan sejak tanggal 9 Maret 2020.

Pesawat melaksanakan operasi patroli udara dengan pangkalan aju di Lanud Pattimura, Ambon.





Penlanud Iwj
Dalam situasi negara menghadapi penanganan COVID-19, tugas-tugas menjaga dan menegakkan kedaulatan NKRI tetap dilaksanakan oleh jajaran TNI. Salah satunya seperti operasi yang dilaksanakan oleh Skadron Udara 3 Wing Udara 3 Lanud Iswahjudi di Kepulauan Maluku tersebut.





Penlanud Iwj
Ditambahkan, hal ini dilaksanakan sesuai komitmen Panglima TNI yang menyatakan, “Kami bekerja di sini untuk Anda. Anda tetap di rumah untuk kita semua.”




Penlanud Iwj
*Usai laksanakan operasi di Papua, T-50i kembali ke sarangnya*

CategoryAngkatan UdaraPosted on Maret 21, 2020
Author
Roni Sontani

AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Usai melaksanakan operasi udara Tangkis Guntur 20 Kohandunas serta operasi Kilat dan Cakra Kosekhanudnas IV di Biak, Papua satu _flight_ T-50i _Golden Eagle_ Skadron Udara 15 Wing Udara 3 kembali ke sarangnya di Lanud Iswahjudi, Magetan, Jawa Timur.

Kedatangan pesawat dan seluruh kru yang telah bertugas disambut langsung oleh Komandan Lanud Iswahjudi Marsam TNI Widyargo Ikoputra, S.E., M.M., pada Jumat (20/3).

Usai turun dari pesawat para penerbang mendapat sterilisasi medis terlebih dahulu berupa penyemprotan desinfektan oleh personel dari RSAU dr. Efram Harsana.





Penlanud Iwj
Penerangan Lanud Iswahjudi dalam siaran berita kepada Airspace Review menjelaskan, pelaksanaan sterilisasi merupakan protap di Lanud Iswahjudi bagi setiap personel yang telah melaksanakan tugas di luar daerah guna mencegah penularan COVID-19.





Penlanud Iwj
Di tengah upaya penanganan wabah COVID-19, seluruh satuan tempur Lanud Iswahjudi tetap melaksanakan berbagai misi operasi udara guna memastikan terjaganya kedaulatan wilayah udara NKRI.





Penlanud Iwj
Satu _flight_ pesawat tempur T-50i _Golden Eagle _yang dipimpin Komandan Skadron Udara 15 Letkol Pnb Dharma Gultom kembali ke Iswahjudi dengan menempuh rute dari Lanud Manuhua, Biak – Lanud Patimura, Ambon – Lanud Hasanuddin, Makassar dan Lanud Iswahjudi, Magetan.

Turut melaksanakan penyambutan adalah para pejabat di bawah jajaran Komandan Lanud Iswahjudi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

*Russian officers share combat experience in Syria with Indonesian servicemen*
March 2020 News Defense Global Security army industry
POSTED ON THURSDAY, 19 MARCH 2020 08:40



https://www.armyrecognition.com/mar...ence_in_syria_with_indonesian_servicemen.html





Officers of the Russian Armed Forces’ General Staff Military Academy have shared the experience of post-conflict peace-building in the Syrian Arab Republic with cadets of the Indonesian Defense University in Jakarta, the Russian Defense Ministry’s press office said.





*Russian soldiers in Syria (Picture source: Wikimedia)*

"Deputy Chief of Russia’s principal military educational institution Lieutenant-General Vladimir Savchenko, who had accomplished missions in Syria more than once, delivered a lecture for Indonesian officers and generals," the press office said. He noted the role of the Russian Center for the Reconciliation of the Opposing Sides and the Refugee Migration Monitoring and emphasized the delivery of humanitarian cargo, medical assistance to civilians and operations to demine vital facilities. The lecture interested the audience that asked Savchenko numerous questions.

During a working meeting, the Russian delegation and representatives of the Indonesian university’s leadership agreed on extending mutually beneficial cooperation, in particular, forming joint teams to organize interaction, exchanging delegations, and holding training sessions for senior officers of the Indonesian Armed Forces.


----------



## 182

Hercules TNI-AU ke Shanghai, Jemput Logistik Covid-19

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Jatosint

Stay safe all!! Limit your outdoor activities!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241548691200020481

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## polanski

Jakarta is negotiating to procure F-35 from the US: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/03/22/114186/


----------



## umigami

polanski said:


> Jakarta is negotiating to procure F-35 from the US: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/03/22/114186/


Interesting point from the article 




Some people say F35s are no deterrent for Ausy and Singa, well it seems our higher up are no longer seen them as threats that need to dettered. It's China now.


----------



## NEKONEKO

umigami said:


> It's China now.


Its obvious.


----------



## Ruhnama

umigami said:


> Locally produce Rafale


Why not locally produced F-16? Like turk,japan and korean


mandala said:


> Looks like they are trying to get the cancelled Turkish F-35.


Also are PT DI interested to repalce turkey for f35 spare part producer. A variant is cheapwr while B variant most expensive. Als

Hmmmmm just mimpi siang hari


Nike said:


> My hunch is, if we can get F35, US will not restricted us to get on our hand SM series, ASROC and VLS MK41 and Mk56


Also MK41 can launch mbda missile like aster.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw3Ru4QjBX7kk0pmmERoBlKG


Raduga said:


> i know this sounds like ooga booga lowkey conspiracy , but considering the Leading Biotechnology company for creating Covid-19 Vaccine , the Moderna technology , are funded by US DARPA , why dont our ministry of defense also look into the other perspective of bio warfare and have similiar govt owned or funded biotech/bioengineering/mRNA&RNA engineering company , lets say if the scenario of covid-19 is a bioweapon were true , we could already see how massive the impact of that kind of weapon had , thus having this kind of company and integrate it with more zeni nubika battalion ,if something bad like this happened , it could minimalize the damage output from outbreak such as this matter.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> well , there's still so much thing that need to be sorted out in our administration anyway , i really hope our govt will do more public hearing to more of our younger generation .


This is my concern so far when covid still in euhan i always ask are armed force or civil govt ready with outbreak or take higher level of bio warfare? If we invest on this, we can have detereent effect also useful for civilian life

Btw are lockdwon make social disorder and unrest?


trishna_amṛta said:


> QC (Quality Control) complication that typically happen in most Indonesia made goods.


Sedikit curhat, belajar qc agak susah well maybe bcoz i beginner wkkwkwk


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> Interesting point from the article
> View attachment 616072
> 
> Some people say F35s are no deterrent for Ausy and Singa, well it seems our higher up are no longer seen them as threats that need to dettered. It's China now.


Well yeah, SG and OZ aren't the ones intruding upon national waters, and the fact that we have larger economic partnerships with the former two over China also settles that position.


----------



## Raduga

i recently stroll at maxdefense page again , their group were having a fight with the official chinese embassy of manila facebook page , they stamped maxdefense page as a hoax page , yet the member retaliate by flooding the embassy page , this rather a very interesting development , sad to hear another "Free Speech" which is a ex PLA officer and High Profile official of Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference , "Ren Zhiqiang" has vanished into thin air after criticizing and mocking Xi for the way they were handling the covid-19 .

such a fleeting thing to see a global humanitarian disaster still have a way for politics to slip in .


----------



## NEKONEKO

SG and AU is not much of threat IMO, for AU actually they support us during our early times, both the government and Australian people help us, AU represent us during negotiation with NL and Australian citizen support our independence, check out _Indonesia Calling_. Well, there is suspicion (from Indonesian public) about their intentions to split apart Indonesia especially with their involvement during Timor crisis and it will always be thorn in the relationship between both country. For me they are not a threat but yeah sometimes they are annoying, that one annoying friend.

We don't really care about them as long they are not causing problem, this is reflected from the trade between ID-AU, both are in G20 and sits literally next to each other but trade volume and investment is not that impressive, for defense cooperation limited to joint exercise only.

For AU ID will always be a threat, well ID could be a nice potential enemy or friend for them. Good friend that provide buffer zone, or good enemy for sparring and I think that's why there is a need for them to have strike capability, they don't have aardvark anymore but at least they have JASSM.








Raduga said:


> i recently stroll at maxdefense page again , their group were having a fight with the official chinese embassy of manila facebook page , they stamped maxdefense page as a hoax page , yet the member retaliate by flooding the embassy page , this rather a very interesting development , sad to hear another "Free Speech" which is a ex PLA officer and High Profile official of Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference , "Ren Zhiqiang" has vanished into thin air after criticizing and mocking Xi for the way they were handling the covid-19 .
> 
> such a fleeting thing to see a global humanitarian disaster still have a way for politics to slip in .


I am very disappointed with them not only because of the cover up and downplaying the issue but also how they protest us when we suspend air travel from and to CN, they should prioritize and supports any kind of meassurres being taken to prevent global outbreak rather than saving their reputation, but its too late now and it already out of control and spreads to the world, and their propaganda machine is at full throttle to save their reputation (again its high priority to save their reputation), their NPC hordes also at frenzy mode because of the virus.
Our economy doesn't look good, and it will affect defence procurement and cooperation.
Wuhan Corona Virus has harmed our national interest, causing trouble and make Indonesian people suffer!





NOOOO!!!!!!





I think the number is higher but they are undetected, good luck y'all.


----------



## mandala

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241741952250306560
^^ Actually its the Indonesian Air Force evaluation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Ruhnama said:


> This is my concern so far when covid still in euhan i always ask are armed force or civil govt ready with outbreak or take higher level of bio warfare? If we invest on this, we can have detereent effect also useful for civilian life
> 
> Btw are lockdwon make social disorder and unrest?



Yes, especially if the Govt fails/are not able to provide basic necessities (sembako + uang) during lock down, especially for those working in informal sectors and included in lower-middle &/ low income class



mandala said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241741952250306560



Itu kajian AU, bukan AL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241878947417034752

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Jatosint said:


> Yes, especially if the Govt fails/are not able to provide basic necessities (sembako + uang) during lock down, especially for those working in informal sectors and included in lower-middle &/ low income class
> 
> 
> 
> Itu kajian AU, bukan AL
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241878947417034752


I just edited it.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> SG and AU is not much of threat IMO, for AU actually they support us during our early times, both the government and Australian people help us, AU represent us during negotiation with NL and Australian citizen support our independence, check out _Indonesia Calling_. Well, there is suspicion (from Indonesian public) about their intentions to split apart Indonesia especially with their involvement during Timor crisis and it will always be thorn in the relationship between both country. For me they are not a threat but yeah sometimes they are annoying, that one annoying friend.
> 
> We don't really care about them as long they are not causing problem, this is reflected from the trade between ID-AU, both are in G20 and sits literally next to each other but trade volume and investment is not that impressive, for defense cooperation limited to joint exercise only.
> 
> For AU ID will always be a threat, well ID could be a nice potential enemy or friend for them. Good friend that provide buffer zone, or good enemy for sparring and I think that's why there is a need for them to have strike capability, they don't have aardvark anymore but at least they have JASSM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very disappointed with them not only because of the cover up and downplaying the issue but also how they protest us when we suspend air travel from and to CN, they should prioritize and supports any kind of meassurres being taken to prevent global outbreak rather than saving their reputation, but its too late now and it already out of control and spreads to the world, and their propaganda machine is at full throttle to save their reputation (again its high priority to save their reputation), their NPC hordes also at frenzy mode because of the virus.
> Our economy doesn't look good, and it will affect defence procurement and cooperation.
> Wuhan Corona Virus has harmed our national interest, causing trouble and make Indonesian people suffer!
> 
> View attachment 616254
> NOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the number is higher but they are undetected, good luck y'all.



Actually we can be best friend with Oz if only we dont kill their journos during Balibo five, deported them is enough compared to kill them outright, thats where the crack start to begin with and hurts our images among their population . I hope there is someone who willing to put brave stands to acknowledge our mistakes and made public apologize of thats case and starting to made sincere relationship with them without any prejudice anymore. They are actually our natural ally along with Singkies 

But China and communist is different, they are outright trying to influence and disrupt our constitution of us by any necessary means, starting from the plan to create fifth elements during the heyday of PKI along with the illegal import of Chung firearms to arming peasants and farmer class (thats real), support of them for FRETILIN movements during occupation of TIMOR and their stance to acknowledge Fretilin Independence declaration in 1975, and now NATUNA cases along with their insincere during corona outbreak. I had clear suspicion of them for Papuan rebel groups....


----------



## Jatosint

The new Indonesian Presidential Aircraft, Boeing 777-300ER


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241885672799002624


----------



## NEKONEKO

Jatosint said:


> The new Indonesian Presidential Aircraft, Boeing 777-300ER
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241885672799002624


You mean rented jet?
There is no pancasila emblem, I guess they only use it when being used by the president.


----------



## 182

*INDONESIAN AF MEDICAL ISOLATION CONTAINER*

















AF HERCULES IN PUDONG, CHINA













FIGHT COVID-19 STICKER













natuna island

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

di pulau galang

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> di pulau galang
> 
> View attachment 616318
> View attachment 616319
> View attachment 616320
> View attachment 616321
> View attachment 616322
> View attachment 616323
> View attachment 616324
> View attachment 616325
> View attachment 616326
> View attachment 616327
> View attachment 616328
> View attachment 616329


Rare see tni carry rifle with hazmat


----------



## 182

3 helipad







Spoiler: 3 helipad...continue reading



https://www.harianproperty.com/Terk...Pulau-Galang-Ditargetkan-Selesai-Akhir-Maret-


----------



## Jatosint

Nike said:


> di pulau galang
> 
> View attachment 616318
> View attachment 616319
> View attachment 616320
> View attachment 616321
> View attachment 616322
> View attachment 616323
> View attachment 616324
> View attachment 616325
> View attachment 616326
> View attachment 616327
> View attachment 616328
> View attachment 616329





Ruhnama said:


> Rare see tni carry rifle with hazmat



The first two photos are not from Pulau Galang, they are old photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Jatosint said:


> The new Indonesian Presidential Aircraft, Boeing 777-300ER
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241885672799002624


Painted in NRT airport?


----------



## 182

kompi NUBIKA TNI-AD (CBRN)


----------



## Being-Art

Kansel said:


> Painted in NRT airport?


Nope, Painted at GMF Hangar in CGK


----------



## 182

INDONESIAN ARMY CBRN UNIT

















join exercise TNI-AD & TDM


----------



## Ruhnama

182 said:


> INDONESIAN ARMY CBRN UNIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> join exercise TNI-AD & TDM


Wish every kodam have one like this

https://amp.suara.com/news/2020/03/...ik-tni-au-dtembak-di-pegunungan-bintang-papua


Usually they shoot with small arms?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Many useful info available. 
https://www.covid19.go.id/
https://www.covid19.go.id/situasi-virus-corona/








Free to access without using your packet data.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Wisma atlet ternyata banyak gunanya walau tidak digunakan lagi, lebih baik wisma atlet dibiarkan kosong utk mengantisipasi event sport internasional seperti Seagames, Asian games, Muslim sport games, kemungkinan penyelenggaraan Olimpic games atau bahkan PON dan antisipasi wabah seperti ini terjadi lagi di masa depan.

Jika wabah semakin meluas, hotel hotel milik BUMN disekitar Jakarta dan diseantero Indonesia juga bisa dipakai.


----------



## Jatosint

Glad to see our govt getting more and more stricter to impose social distancing and ban on mass gathering policies (walaupun masih baik karena yg dipake pasal melawan lawful order petugas)

Btw, we really need to revise our KUHP as soon as possible, masa dendanya masih 4.500 sama 9.000 doang...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242106003178446848


----------



## Cromwell

P8 Poseidon evaluation for TNI AU

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

CGI pic of KF-X Fighter Jet single and double seater.











https://blog.naver.com/koreaaerospace2030/221824177350

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ruhnama

mandala said:


> CGI pic of KF-X Fighter Jet single and double seater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 616717
> 
> 
> https://blog.naver.com/koreaaerospace2030/221824177350


If this KFX/IFX can attached with amber rack it will make this plane became bomb truck


----------



## Raduga

https://menafn.com/1099888794/22m-Order-for-US-Trucks-in-Iraq
https://www.djournal.com/news/busin...cle_63373b73-1883-52a2-9053-7a3c315277e5.html








*US ARMY Ordered a 134 MTV from Navistar , for the iraqi security forces .
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
what happened to our MTV that was made by PT.AIU ? 
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*

only if they really had that kind of front section and lamp design and higher ground clearance like in the 3D rendered model .​


----------



## GraveDigger388

Raduga said:


> https://menafn.com/1099888794/22m-Order-for-US-Trucks-in-Iraq
> https://www.djournal.com/news/busin...cle_63373b73-1883-52a2-9053-7a3c315277e5.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *US ARMY Ordered a 134 MTV from Navistar , for the iraqi security forces .
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> what happened to our MTV that was made by PT.AIU ?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> only if they really had that kind of front section and lamp design and higher ground clearance like in the 3D rendered model .​


And muscular wheels. Don't forget muscular wheels.

Such tiny wheels on such supposedly heavy-duty trucks give me the hibby-jibbies...


----------



## Kansel

Grey paint scheme for our F16







Cr goes to original owner

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Grey paint scheme for our F16
> View attachment 616733
> View attachment 616734
> 
> Cr goes to original owner


at last , no belang belang kadas kurap , this atleast better than previous one , but that's oddly looks like the singaporean one . 

still hoping for our air force to recognize this one with Have glass radar absorbent paint scheme though .


----------



## Var Dracon

Raduga said:


> what happened to our MTV that was made by PT.AIU ?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> only if they really had that kind of front section and lamp design and higher ground clearance like in the 3D rendered model .​



Development stopped, read below





Also read this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Var Dracon said:


> Development stopped, read below
> View attachment 616751
> 
> 
> Also read this
> View attachment 616753


ah ok ok , do we still look other company to offer TOT till now ? i hope the new MOU with the czech defense consortium could opened a way for Knowledge Transfer from Tatra .


----------



## Fl0gger

maaf nanya apakah afsel memiliki kemampuan utk menggabungkan teknologi barat dan timur....selain swedia ( mereka pakai grippen ) dan israel juga india


----------



## Raduga

Fl0gger said:


> maaf nanya apakah afsel memiliki kemampuan utk menggabungkan teknologi barat dan timur....selain swedia ( mereka pakai grippen ) dan israel juga india


mereka emang dekat dengan israel bisa jadi sudah sering bertukar ilmu pengetahuan , jadi kalau dari mereka tiba tiba produksi barang ajaib kaya israel ya ga heran lagi , dulu saat pengembangan nuklir mereka yang dikait kaitkan dengan insiden vela (Vela Incident) ada bau kuat uji coba peledakan dilakukan kerjasama dua negara , israel dan afsel , mereka juga dulu mengembangkan rudal BVR bersama israel tahun 80an , versi buatan mereka dinamai R-Darter(Denel) versi israel namanya Derby(Rafael) , cuman entah kenapa R-Darter ini kurang laku dipasaran dibanding saudara nya yang satu lagi(cuman isu isu nya ini rudal nempel di falcon nya pakistan).


----------



## Fl0gger

Raduga said:


> mereka emang dekat dengan israel bisa jadi sudah sering bertukar ilmu pengetahuan , jadi kalau dari mereka tiba tiba produksi barang ajaib kaya israel ya ga heran lagi , dulu saat pengembangan nuklir mereka yang dikait kaitkan dengan insiden vela (Vela Incident) ada bau kuat uji coba peledakan dilakukan kerjasama dua negara , israel dan afsel , mereka juga dulu mengembangkan rudal BVR bersama israel tahun 80an , versi buatan mereka dinamai R-Darter(Denel) versi israel namanya Derby(Rafael) , cuman entah kenapa R-Darter ini kurang laku dipasaran dibanding saudara nya yang satu lagi(cuman isu isu nya ini rudal nempel di falcon nya pakistan).


oh gitu jadi ga aneh ya skadud 11 datengin instruktur dr afsel..


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> Grey paint scheme for our F16
> View attachment 616733
> View attachment 616734
> 
> Cr goes to original owner


Fucking finally. 

Y'all don't want to know how much it costs to have 3 different colors of aviation grade paint on 1 aircraft.


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> ah ok ok , do we still look other company to offer TOT till now ? i hope the new MOU with the czech defense consortium could opened a way for Knowledge Transfer from Tatra .


Go with Tatra or Sisu from Finland. cost efficient and battle tested products at NATO grade quality.


----------



## 182

* Menhan Prabowo Subianto Serahkan Bantuan Alkes dari Tiongkok Untuk Rumah Sakit Rujukan Penanganan Covid-19 *








JAKARTA – Menteri Pertahanan H. Prabowo Subianto menyerahkan bantuan Alat Kesehatan (Alkes) dari Republik Rakyat Tiongkok yang akan dipergunakan untuk penanganan virus Corona (COVID-19) di Indonesia.

Bantuan Alkes dari Tiongkok tersebut diserahkan secara simbolis oleh Menhan kepada perwakilan Rumah Sakit yang ditunjuk sebagai Rumah Sakit rujukan penanganan Covid – 19, Senin (23/3) di Base Ops TNI AU, Halim Perdana Kusuma, Jakarta.

Acara penyerahan dihadiri Menteri Kesehatan Dr. dr. Terawan Agus Putranto, Sp.Rad(K), Ketua Komisi I DPR RI Meutya Viada Hafid, Kepala Staf Kepresidenan Moeldoko, Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto, Sestama BNPB Ir Harmensyah, Sekjen Kemhan Laksdya Dr. TNI Agus Setiadji dan Irjen Letjen TNI Kemhan Ida Bagus Purwalaksana.

Sebagaimana diketahui, Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) bersama Mabes TNI sukses menggelar operasi Bantuan Kemanusiaan (Humanitarian Aid) guna membawa alat-alat kesehatan dari Tiongkok untuk membantu Indonesia melawan penyebaran Virus Corona (COVID-19) di Tanah Air.

Operasi Humanitarian aid yang digagas oleh Prabowo Subianto ini dilakukan oleh Kemhan dan Mabes TNI atas bantuan Kementrian Pertahanan (Kemhan) Republik Rakyat Tiongkok (RRT) serta dukungan Corporate Social Responsibility (CSR) sejumlah perusahaan Tiongkok yang berinvestasi di Indonesia.

Bantuan yang diberikan berupa alat-alat kesehatan (Alkes), seperti Rapid Test dan Alat Pelindung Diri (APD) untuk tenaga kesehatan guna menekan penyebaran wabah Covid-19 di Indonesia. Kementerian Pertahanan RI bersama Mabes TNI mengambil langsung bantuan tersebut dengan menggunakan pesawat udara militer milik TNI AU. Pesawat angkut berat C130 Hercules itu berangkat Sabtu (21/3) ke Tiongkok, dan mendarat di Bandara Halim Perdana Kusumah, Jakarta Senin (23/3).

Usai penyerahan secara simbolis, Menhan dalam kesempatan tersebut menyampaikan bahwa penyerahan bantuan Alkes ini menunjukkan keseriusan pemerintah Republik Indonesia dan semua unsur. Pemerintah Indonesia bekerjasama dengan pemerintah negara sahabat seperti Republik Rakyat Tiongkok dan perusahaan-perusahaan swasta dari Tiongkok dan dari Indonesia saling bekerja sama bergabung dalam rangka menghadapi ancaman Covid-19.

“Kita sangat serius memandang ancaman yang kita hadapi ini adalah ancaman untuk kita semua. Bukan saja seluruh bangsa Indonesia tapi juga seluruh dunia”, ungkap Menhan.

*Menhan Ajak Bahu Membahu Atasi Penyebaran Covid-19*










Dalam menghadapi ancaman Covid-19, Menhan mengajak semua pihak dan komponen bangsa saling bekerjasama yang baik dengan saling mendukung dan saling membantu. “Ini saatnya kita bersatu ini, saatnya kita bahu-membahu menghadapi ini, karena seluruh dunia dalam ancaman”, tandas Menhan.

Menhan lebih jauh menyampaikan ucapan terima kasih kepada semua unsur-unsur yang telah bekerjasama, baik kepada pemerintah Republik Rakyat Tiongkok dan juga kepada perusahaan – perusahaan investor. Menhan juga menyampaikan terima kasih kepada TNI dan jajarannya yang menunjukkan sikap yang berani, yang gagah yang berkorban.

Pada kesempatan tersebut, atas nama pemerintah dan seluruh rakyat Indonesia, Menhan juga mengucapkan terima kasih kepada para dokter, perawat dan juga pekerja di rumah sakit yang berada di garis paling depan berjuang untuk bangsa dan negara menghadapi ancaman Covid-19.

“Kami kagum sama kalian, kami hormat sama kalian, para dokter, para perawat para pekerja di rumah sakit, kau pahlawan-pahlawan sekarang ini. Kami berjanji akan berbuat yang terbaik untuk mendukung kalian membantu rakyat Indonesia”, ungkap Menhan.

Menhan meyakinkan bahwa Presiden Joko Widodo bersama seluruh jajaran di pemerintah sedang dan akan lebih kerja keras lagi untuk menghadapi ancaman Covid-19. “Dan kita yakin, kalau kita bersatu kita yakin ini akan kita atasi. Kita tidak perlu panik tidak perlu risau, bahaya ada di mana-mana, tapi kita berani dan akan mampu mengatasi ini”, pungkasnya.

*Penerbang Skadron Udara 11 berlatih Dog Fight dan BVR di Lanud Iswahjudi*
Oleh Pen Lanud Iwj 23 Mar 2020




#TNIAU 
FacebookTwitterWhatsAppTelegram
Share
TNI AU. Sejumlah penerbang Skadron Udara 11, Lanud Hasanuddin Makassar melaksanakan latihan pertempuran udara Dog Fight dan Beyond Visual Range (BVR) di Lanud Iswahjudi, Magetan. Latihan yang bertajuk Advance Fighter Tactical Course (AFTC) ini direncanakan akan berlangsung selama 7 minggu dan dipimpin langsung oleh Danskadron Udara 11, Letkol Pnb I Gusti Ngurah Sorga.

Saat diwawancarai di apron Skadron Udara 14 usai melaksanakan latihan, Senin (23/3/2020), Letkol Gusti menyampaikan bahwa, AFTC dilatih oleh 3 instruktur penerbang dari TFASA ( Afrika selatan) yang telah berpengalaman pada berbagai jenis pesawat tempur.

“Latihan ini dilatih oleh 3 instruktur TFASA dari Afrika Selatan yang berpengalaman pada berbagai jenis pesawat tempur. Adapun tujuannya adalah melatih penerbang pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-27/30 dalam melaksanakan pertempuran dari udara ke udara (Air to Air Combat), baik Dog Fight maupun BVR yang menggunakan rudal jarak pendek dan rudal jarak menengah,” demikian disampaikan oleh lulusan terbaik Seskoau A-53 tahun 2016 ini.

Lebih lanjut disampaikan bahwa, pelaksanaan AFTC dilaksanakan dalam dua fase latihan, yakni Close Combat yang dikenal dengan istilah Dog Fight dan Beyond Visual Range (BVR).

Baca juga: Wadanseskoau Terima Kunjungan Sesko Singapura Goh Keng Swee
Close Combat merupakan pertempuran jarak dekat, sementara BVR adalah pertempuran jarak jauh. Latihan Close Combat tersebut bisa dilaksanakan antara satu lawan satu pesawat dan dua lawan satu pesawat. Kemudian BVR merupakan latihan pertempuran udara jarak jauh. Latihan BVR ini dilatihkan untuk memaksimalkan kemampuan persenjataan yang dimiliki oleh pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-27/30, khususnya persenjataan rudal jarak menengah.

“Kita berlatih dalam memahami dan mempelajari taktik BVR dengan persenjataan yang dimiliki oleh pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-27/30,” ungkap Danskadron Udara 11.

Sebelum pelaksanaan AFTC, seluruh siswa melaksanakan Ground School selama satu minggu, kemudian dilanjutkan dengan terbang Familiarisasi dengan instruktur penerbang yang berasal dari TFASA (Afrika Selatan) tersebut, setelah itu baru melaksanakan fase latihan AFTC.





Penerbang Skadron Udara 11 berlatih Dog Fight dan BVR di Lanud Iswahjudi





Penerbang Skadron Udara 11 berlatih Dog Fight dan BVR di Lanud Iswahjudi





Penerbang Skadron Udara 11 berlatih Dog Fight dan BVR di Lanud Iswahjudi


----------



## Raduga

Fl0gger said:


> oh gitu jadi ga aneh ya skadud 11 datengin instruktur dr afsel..


hmmm are you metioning the flight instructor from TFASA ? i think the 11th Squadron just asking some advice and consultancy for a decent BVR and dogfight scenario training to them .


----------



## Kansel

More photos

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Closer look
> View attachment 616942


Any reason or theory why the "body" need to be darker than "head" and Vertical fin?


----------



## Fl0gger

Raduga said:


> hmmm are you metioning the flight instructor from TFASA ? i think the 11th Squadron just asking some advice and consultancy for a decent BVR and dogfight scenario training to them .


yes i am ...ok then tq


----------



## trishna_amṛta

umigami said:


> Any reason or theory why the "body" need to be darker than "head" and Vertical fin?



"Dazzling" effect


----------



## umigami

Alman talking about Radar option for our future frigate. But which one he was talking about? Iver?
A ship with such potential only use something like Smart-S ??!


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> Alman talking about Radar option for our future frigate. But which one he was talking about? Iver?
> A ship with such potential only use something like Smart-S ??!


hmmm.... if something that you said is true , than we're not hoping much from this future heavy frigate , most likely they will be the same like the babcock type 31 , which is an oversized heavy enforcer OPV , if our govt stay with the original iver specification , that ship would be the one who had the first Anti Ballistic Missile capability in our arsenal , especially with the SMART-L radar .


----------



## radialv

Kansel said:


> More photos
> View attachment 616967
> View attachment 616942


finnally,our falcon use common viper cammo....nice ...


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> hmmm.... if something that you said is true , than we're not hoping much from this future heavy frigate , most likely they will be the same like the babcock type 31 , which is an oversized heavy enforcer OPV , if our govt stay with the original iver specification , that ship would be the one who had the first Anti Ballistic Missile capability in our arsenal , especially with the SMART-L radar .


Just wait for the official news mate, it's not 100% confirmed yet that we'll use smart s or radar with same classes.

*What’s in the New Indonesia F-35 Joint Strike Fighter Chatter?*


Speculation continues regarding how Jakarta will move forward on a longstanding requirement in its defense plans.





By Prashanth Parameswaran
March 24, 2020




A previous meeting between Presidents Trump and Jokowi.

Credit: Flickr/White House
among the key line items in Indonesia’s ongoing defense modernization is its purchase of fighter jets. Of particular note has been whether or not Jakarta will proceed with the longstanding intent to purchase Sukhoi Su-35s from Russia following an agreement reached back in 2018 for up to 11 aircraft. Since then, the agreement has been complicated by various concerns, including funding issues as well as recent geopolitical developments (like the imposition of sanctions by the United States) that have affected how other countries engage with Moscow on the defense front.

This has continued on over the past few months. Indeed, earlier this month, we saw conflicting reports of the status of Indonesia’s interest in the Su-35s. There were suggestions that the deal is all but dead in a report by _Bloomberg_ on March 12 quoting an anonymous official, sparking speculation on what alternatives Indonesia could consider – but that was followed by denials on the Russian side.

Last week, we saw suggestions that Indonesia could look to Lockheed Martin’s F-35 Lightning II Joint Strike Fighter instead to meet its requirements. A top Indonesian defense official suggested that Jakarta was considering looking at the F-35 as an option to meet its needs amid lingering doubts about the Su-35.

Indonesian Defense Minister Sakti Wahyu Trenggono told CNN Indonesia by text message on March 18 that while the Su-35 deal could not go ahead yet “because there are some obstacles,” Indonesia was “exploring to change procurement to F-35 from the US.”

Enjoying this article? Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.

The fact that Indonesia is exploring other options come as no surprise – there have been indications of this previously as well, and it would make sense for Jakarta to do so if there are hiccups in its earlier purchase plans. Trenggono also clarified that the Su-35 deal was technically never canceled, thereby avoiding the optics of Indonesia being seen as abandoning Russia and embracing the United States, which would in all likelihood be seen as a wider geopolitical shift rather than the product of specific developments on a particular acquisition tied to longstanding needs.

Whether or not Indonesia’s consideration of F-35s translates into an actual purchase remains to be seen. Indonesia’s fighter jet requirement is embedded in wider plans, including priorities of the defense ministry out to 2024. But given the financing that would be involved, we would need to see a lot more in the way of specifics that have thus far been lacking, including the nature of the purchase agreement and the specific contract terms that are worked out. Nonetheless, given Indonesia’s own heft as well as the wider geopolitical developments at play, we can expect speculation on this front to continue until more definitive details surface.

https://thediplomat.com/2020/03/whats-in-the-new-indonesia-f-35-joint-strike-fighter-chatter/


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Just wait for the official news mate, it's not 100% confirmed yet that we'll use smart s or radar with same classes.
> 
> *What’s in the New Indonesia F-35 Joint Strike Fighter Chatter?*
> 
> 
> Speculation continues regarding how Jakarta will move forward on a longstanding requirement in its defense plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Prashanth Parameswaran
> March 24, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A previous meeting between Presidents Trump and Jokowi.
> 
> Credit: Flickr/White House
> among the key line items in Indonesia’s ongoing defense modernization is its purchase of fighter jets. Of particular note has been whether or not Jakarta will proceed with the longstanding intent to purchase Sukhoi Su-35s from Russia following an agreement reached back in 2018 for up to 11 aircraft. Since then, the agreement has been complicated by various concerns, including funding issues as well as recent geopolitical developments (like the imposition of sanctions by the United States) that have affected how other countries engage with Moscow on the defense front.
> 
> This has continued on over the past few months. Indeed, earlier this month, we saw conflicting reports of the status of Indonesia’s interest in the Su-35s. There were suggestions that the deal is all but dead in a report by _Bloomberg_ on March 12 quoting an anonymous official, sparking speculation on what alternatives Indonesia could consider – but that was followed by denials on the Russian side.
> 
> Last week, we saw suggestions that Indonesia could look to Lockheed Martin’s F-35 Lightning II Joint Strike Fighter instead to meet its requirements. A top Indonesian defense official suggested that Jakarta was considering looking at the F-35 as an option to meet its needs amid lingering doubts about the Su-35.
> 
> Indonesian Defense Minister Sakti Wahyu Trenggono told CNN Indonesia by text message on March 18 that while the Su-35 deal could not go ahead yet “because there are some obstacles,” Indonesia was “exploring to change procurement to F-35 from the US.”
> 
> Enjoying this article? Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
> 
> The fact that Indonesia is exploring other options come as no surprise – there have been indications of this previously as well, and it would make sense for Jakarta to do so if there are hiccups in its earlier purchase plans. Trenggono also clarified that the Su-35 deal was technically never canceled, thereby avoiding the optics of Indonesia being seen as abandoning Russia and embracing the United States, which would in all likelihood be seen as a wider geopolitical shift rather than the product of specific developments on a particular acquisition tied to longstanding needs.
> 
> Whether or not Indonesia’s consideration of F-35s translates into an actual purchase remains to be seen. Indonesia’s fighter jet requirement is embedded in wider plans, including priorities of the defense ministry out to 2024. But given the financing that would be involved, we would need to see a lot more in the way of specifics that have thus far been lacking, including the nature of the purchase agreement and the specific contract terms that are worked out. Nonetheless, given Indonesia’s own heft as well as the wider geopolitical developments at play, we can expect speculation on this front to continue until more definitive details surface.
> 
> https://thediplomat.com/2020/03/whats-in-the-new-indonesia-f-35-joint-strike-fighter-chatter/


some of that information regarding the radar also have passed to my trusted "informant" , yet he said the same thing such as you , to wait for the official statement instead , well seek other option with same capability though , if the SMART-L deemed to be too pricy , there's other alternative such as SELEX RAN-40L or if our govt set aside to save face , the israeli IAI Elta Radar such as EL/M-2248 MF-STAR also deemed worthy with a hefty price .


----------



## GraveDigger388

Okay, so, I read this in one of the comments under one of Matsimus' Youtube videos:

"To fully understand the Puma (and the Marder), you need to know that the German army has a different doctrine/philosophy for the use of mechanized infantry and their IFV/APCs than other NATO forces. Most NATO armies follow the American "Battlefield Taxi" model, where the IFV/APC will drive infantry close to the front, dismount them and then either retreat to a overwatch position to give standoff fire support from there, or leave the infantry to independently do cavalry work, like scout for the MBTs, or pick off soft targets at the edge of the battle and stuff like that. Based on their WW2 experience, the Germans have a different approach. They really take the "Combined Arms" thing seriously and want their MBTs, mechanized infantry and IFV to work together, simultaneously, shoulder to shoulder, if you will. Most modern armed forces claim to be following a Combined Arms doctrine, but in most cases it is more of a "Alternating Arms" doctrine, where different types of units might operate close to each other, but will usually try to achieve different goals, attack different targets and stay out of each other's way. The MBTs will do their thing over there, while infantry does something else over here and the cavalry lurks around the flanks and so on. The Germans on the other hand try to overwhelm the enemy's ability to deal with any single element by mixing them all together and letting them operate like one unit, basically. Their IFVs stay with the infantry and the MBTs, while getting other support (like artillery) where possible. No single element is ever supposed to operate without the others. That is why for example, even though it was a German guy who invented it, the German army never used explosive reactive armor on their tanks. It would have been too much of a risk for their own infantry which was supposed to operate around the tanks and very close to them. It is also why the Marder and the Puma are not amphibious. They are not supposed to ever go where the Leopard 2 tanks can't go with them, so giving them the ability to swim made no sense. And of course they need heavier armor when operating side by side with the MBTs and facing the same opposition, while at the same time having no use for bigger guns, like some variants of the CV90 for example. Would be pointless to strap a MBT gun to a IFV when that IFV is always accompanied by the real MBTs anyways. The Germans take that Combined Arms doctrine so seriously, that they basically split their army in two. There is the main, heavy force that is all about following that doctrine and their special kind of mechanized infantry, which they call "Panzergrenadiere" is the infantry element of that. The problem is that that heavy element can't go everywhere. For all those places where the main "Spear Point" part of the army can't go, they have the so called "Jaeger" units. Those are all sorts of light infantry (regular Jaegers, mountaineers, which they call "Gebirgsjaeger" and paratroopers, which are called "Fallschirmjaeger") and they are considered a different type of infantry from the Panzergrenadiere and separate from the main part of the army, because they don't follow the Combined Arms doctrine. They are supposed to operate without heavy support, do hit and run attacks, lay ambushes and other semi guerrilla type of warfare and accordingly they get kind of a semi special forces training. This creates this weird situation where the German army kind of doesn't really have any regular, old fashioned infantry. All the infantry is either those Panzergrenadiers, who are specialized for basically doing tank warfare and the rest are the Jaegers, which are this weird half "guerrilla militia in uniform", half "semi special forces" thing. I digress. The point is just that German IFVs are a bit different because their doctrine is different and that is why they never sell on the international market. Even those countries that bought the Leopard MBTs, never bought the Marder or the Puma, which were specifically designed to operate together with the Leopards, because they didn't really fit into anyone else's doctrine. The Marder's 20mm cannon isn't really fit for the American style "Battlefield Taxi" role, or Cavalry work and the Puma is too heavy. That is why Rheinmetall developed the Lynx, basically as a lightweight, more Bradley- or CV90 style export version of the Puma."

Makes me wonder what kind of combined arms doctrine does our Army posses?


----------



## Raduga

GraveDigger388 said:


> Okay, so, I read this in one of the comments under one of Matsimus' Youtube videos:
> 
> "To fully understand the Puma (and the Marder), you need to know that the German army has a different doctrine/philosophy for the use of mechanized infantry and their IFV/APCs than other NATO forces. Most NATO armies follow the American "Battlefield Taxi" model, where the IFV/APC will drive infantry close to the front, dismount them and then either retreat to a overwatch position to give standoff fire support from there, or leave the infantry to independently do cavalry work, like scout for the MBTs, or pick off soft targets at the edge of the battle and stuff like that. Based on their WW2 experience, the Germans have a different approach. They really take the "Combined Arms" thing seriously and want their MBTs, mechanized infantry and IFV to work together, simultaneously, shoulder to shoulder, if you will. Most modern armed forces claim to be following a Combined Arms doctrine, but in most cases it is more of a "Alternating Arms" doctrine, where different types of units might operate close to each other, but will usually try to achieve different goals, attack different targets and stay out of each other's way. The MBTs will do their thing over there, while infantry does something else over here and the cavalry lurks around the flanks and so on. The Germans on the other hand try to overwhelm the enemy's ability to deal with any single element by mixing them all together and letting them operate like one unit, basically. Their IFVs stay with the infantry and the MBTs, while getting other support (like artillery) where possible. No single element is ever supposed to operate without the others. That is why for example, even though it was a German guy who invented it, the German army never used explosive reactive armor on their tanks. It would have been too much of a risk for their own infantry which was supposed to operate around the tanks and very close to them. It is also why the Marder and the Puma are not amphibious. They are not supposed to ever go where the Leopard 2 tanks can't go with them, so giving them the ability to swim made no sense. And of course they need heavier armor when operating side by side with the MBTs and facing the same opposition, while at the same time having no use for bigger guns, like some variants of the CV90 for example. Would be pointless to strap a MBT gun to a IFV when that IFV is always accompanied by the real MBTs anyways. The Germans take that Combined Arms doctrine so seriously, that they basically split their army in two. There is the main, heavy force that is all about following that doctrine and their special kind of mechanized infantry, which they call "Panzergrenadiere" is the infantry element of that. The problem is that that heavy element can't go everywhere. For all those places where the main "Spear Point" part of the army can't go, they have the so called "Jaeger" units. Those are all sorts of light infantry (regular Jaegers, mountaineers, which they call "Gebirgsjaeger" and paratroopers, which are called "Fallschirmjaeger") and they are considered a different type of infantry from the Panzergrenadiere and separate from the main part of the army, because they don't follow the Combined Arms doctrine. They are supposed to operate without heavy support, do hit and run attacks, lay ambushes and other semi guerrilla type of warfare and accordingly they get kind of a semi special forces training. This creates this weird situation where the German army kind of doesn't really have any regular, old fashioned infantry. All the infantry is either those Panzergrenadiers, who are specialized for basically doing tank warfare and the rest are the Jaegers, which are this weird half "guerrilla militia in uniform", half "semi special forces" thing. I digress. The point is just that German IFVs are a bit different because their doctrine is different and that is why they never sell on the international market. Even those countries that bought the Leopard MBTs, never bought the Marder or the Puma, which were specifically designed to operate together with the Leopards, because they didn't really fit into anyone else's doctrine. The Marder's 20mm cannon isn't really fit for the American style "Battlefield Taxi" role, or Cavalry work and the Puma is too heavy. That is why Rheinmetall developed the Lynx, basically as a lightweight, more Bradley- or CV90 style export version of the Puma."
> 
> Makes me wonder what kind of combined arms doctrine does our Army posses?


well based on my view of latgab , we are going into that way but still not perfected it nontheless , all of thing you mentioned above need a superb "Network and information exchange" capability , which we still lacking and still try to evaluate those problems .

this is from well known military observer Andi Widjajanto (source : kompas) :
"The first evaluative question is related to the formation of the tank war doctrine. At present the TNI AD tends to rely on the doctrine of infantry war to carry out ground and joint operations. The center of gravity of this doctrine is the unity of the TNI with the people who support the universal defense strategy which is supported by a strategy of layered defense and protracted war. The presence of the Leopard tank will require the Army to develop combat methods that make mobility and fire power the center of military power. The army must form a method of fighting that no longer makes tanks as mere support for infantry movements, but instead makes tank units a ground mechanical force that can carry out independent military operations. This process of differentiation that distinguishes infantry and mechanical units is a key condition for the formation of a modern tank war doctrine. This process will not eventually lead to a strict separation between infantry and mechanical cavalry, but will instead lead to integration between land forces. This integration would be achieved if infantry and cavalry forces succeeded in developing their unique combat strategy, then attempted to form the doctrine of a joint ground operation that merged the differentiation of forces into a reliable ground force. The transformation process does not stop at developing the doctrine and strength of tank combat which still relies on the dimension component approach (platform-based approach). At present, the dimension component approach must be upgraded to a network-centric approach. This approach requires the Army to develop an integrated command control system that involves the latest information technology and integrate it with the command control system at the TNI Headquarters level. If this information network structure is formed, the TNI will have an integrated mechanical beating force that integrates the army and artillery units of the Indonesian Army, with warships and Navy submarines, and Indonesian Air Force fighter planes."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

GraveDigger388 said:


> Okay, so, I read this in one of the comments under one of Matsimus' Youtube videos:
> 
> "To fully understand the Puma (and the Marder), you need to know that the German army has a different doctrine/philosophy for the use of mechanized infantry and their IFV/APCs than other NATO forces. Most NATO armies follow the American "Battlefield Taxi" model, where the IFV/APC will drive infantry close to the front, dismount them and then either retreat to a overwatch position to give standoff fire support from there, or leave the infantry to independently do cavalry work, like scout for the MBTs, or pick off soft targets at the edge of the battle and stuff like that. Based on their WW2 experience, the Germans have a different approach. They really take the "Combined Arms" thing seriously and want their MBTs, mechanized infantry and IFV to work together, simultaneously, shoulder to shoulder, if you will. Most modern armed forces claim to be following a Combined Arms doctrine, but in most cases it is more of a "Alternating Arms" doctrine, where different types of units might operate close to each other, but will usually try to achieve different goals, attack different targets and stay out of each other's way. The MBTs will do their thing over there, while infantry does something else over here and the cavalry lurks around the flanks and so on. The Germans on the other hand try to overwhelm the enemy's ability to deal with any single element by mixing them all together and letting them operate like one unit, basically. Their IFVs stay with the infantry and the MBTs, while getting other support (like artillery) where possible. No single element is ever supposed to operate without the others. That is why for example, even though it was a German guy who invented it, the German army never used explosive reactive armor on their tanks. It would have been too much of a risk for their own infantry which was supposed to operate around the tanks and very close to them. It is also why the Marder and the Puma are not amphibious. They are not supposed to ever go where the Leopard 2 tanks can't go with them, so giving them the ability to swim made no sense. And of course they need heavier armor when operating side by side with the MBTs and facing the same opposition, while at the same time having no use for bigger guns, like some variants of the CV90 for example. Would be pointless to strap a MBT gun to a IFV when that IFV is always accompanied by the real MBTs anyways. The Germans take that Combined Arms doctrine so seriously, that they basically split their army in two. There is the main, heavy force that is all about following that doctrine and their special kind of mechanized infantry, which they call "Panzergrenadiere" is the infantry element of that. The problem is that that heavy element can't go everywhere. For all those places where the main "Spear Point" part of the army can't go, they have the so called "Jaeger" units. Those are all sorts of light infantry (regular Jaegers, mountaineers, which they call "Gebirgsjaeger" and paratroopers, which are called "Fallschirmjaeger") and they are considered a different type of infantry from the Panzergrenadiere and separate from the main part of the army, because they don't follow the Combined Arms doctrine. They are supposed to operate without heavy support, do hit and run attacks, lay ambushes and other semi guerrilla type of warfare and accordingly they get kind of a semi special forces training. This creates this weird situation where the German army kind of doesn't really have any regular, old fashioned infantry. All the infantry is either those Panzergrenadiers, who are specialized for basically doing tank warfare and the rest are the Jaegers, which are this weird half "guerrilla militia in uniform", half "semi special forces" thing. I digress. The point is just that German IFVs are a bit different because their doctrine is different and that is why they never sell on the international market. Even those countries that bought the Leopard MBTs, never bought the Marder or the Puma, which were specifically designed to operate together with the Leopards, because they didn't really fit into anyone else's doctrine. The Marder's 20mm cannon isn't really fit for the American style "Battlefield Taxi" role, or Cavalry work and the Puma is too heavy. That is why Rheinmetall developed the Lynx, basically as a lightweight, more Bradley- or CV90 style export version of the Puma."
> 
> Makes me wonder what kind of combined arms doctrine does our Army posses?


We uses WW2 German army doctrine and evolves from there on, you can see the pattern in Kostrad for example.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

GraveDigger388 said:


> Okay, so, I read this in one of the comments under one of Matsimus' Youtube videos:
> 
> "To fully understand the Puma (and the Marder), you need to know that the German army has a different doctrine/philosophy for the use of mechanized infantry and their IFV/APCs than other NATO forces. Most NATO armies follow the American "Battlefield Taxi" model, where the IFV/APC will drive infantry close to the front, dismount them and then either retreat to a overwatch position to give standoff fire support from there, or leave the infantry to independently do cavalry work, like scout for the MBTs, or pick off soft targets at the edge of the battle and stuff like that. Based on their WW2 experience, the Germans have a different approach. They really take the "Combined Arms" thing seriously and want their MBTs, mechanized infantry and IFV to work together, simultaneously, shoulder to shoulder, if you will. Most modern armed forces claim to be following a Combined Arms doctrine, but in most cases it is more of a "Alternating Arms" doctrine, where different types of units might operate close to each other, but will usually try to achieve different goals, attack different targets and stay out of each other's way. The MBTs will do their thing over there, while infantry does something else over here and the cavalry lurks around the flanks and so on. The Germans on the other hand try to overwhelm the enemy's ability to deal with any single element by mixing them all together and letting them operate like one unit, basically. Their IFVs stay with the infantry and the MBTs, while getting other support (like artillery) where possible. No single element is ever supposed to operate without the others. That is why for example, even though it was a German guy who invented it, the German army never used explosive reactive armor on their tanks. It would have been too much of a risk for their own infantry which was supposed to operate around the tanks and very close to them. It is also why the Marder and the Puma are not amphibious. They are not supposed to ever go where the Leopard 2 tanks can't go with them, so giving them the ability to swim made no sense. And of course they need heavier armor when operating side by side with the MBTs and facing the same opposition, while at the same time having no use for bigger guns, like some variants of the CV90 for example. Would be pointless to strap a MBT gun to a IFV when that IFV is always accompanied by the real MBTs anyways. The Germans take that Combined Arms doctrine so seriously, that they basically split their army in two. There is the main, heavy force that is all about following that doctrine and their special kind of mechanized infantry, which they call "Panzergrenadiere" is the infantry element of that. The problem is that that heavy element can't go everywhere. For all those places where the main "Spear Point" part of the army can't go, they have the so called "Jaeger" units. Those are all sorts of light infantry (regular Jaegers, mountaineers, which they call "Gebirgsjaeger" and paratroopers, which are called "Fallschirmjaeger") and they are considered a different type of infantry from the Panzergrenadiere and separate from the main part of the army, because they don't follow the Combined Arms doctrine. They are supposed to operate without heavy support, do hit and run attacks, lay ambushes and other semi guerrilla type of warfare and accordingly they get kind of a semi special forces training. This creates this weird situation where the German army kind of doesn't really have any regular, old fashioned infantry. All the infantry is either those Panzergrenadiers, who are specialized for basically doing tank warfare and the rest are the Jaegers, which are this weird half "guerrilla militia in uniform", half "semi special forces" thing. I digress. The point is just that German IFVs are a bit different because their doctrine is different and that is why they never sell on the international market. Even those countries that bought the Leopard MBTs, never bought the Marder or the Puma, which were specifically designed to operate together with the Leopards, because they didn't really fit into anyone else's doctrine. The Marder's 20mm cannon isn't really fit for the American style "Battlefield Taxi" role, or Cavalry work and the Puma is too heavy. That is why Rheinmetall developed the Lynx, basically as a lightweight, more Bradley- or CV90 style export version of the Puma."
> 
> Makes me wonder what kind of combined arms doctrine does our Army posses?


I sincerely doubt our boomer generals have that much forethought and simply selected the Leopard 2 based off a Wikipedia article.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

Chestnut said:


> I
> 
> I sincerely doubt our boomer generals have that much forethought and simply selected the Leopard 2 based off a Wikipedia article.


THAT is exactly my concern.... Yeesh can't wait for the new blood to lead.


----------



## NEKONEKO

TNI AD should build their power mainly around kobra and future tracked APC.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> TNI AD should build their power mainly around kobra and future tracked APC.



I am concern in number games, we are indeed very lacking. Syrian type conflict consumpt hundreds armor every month of large engagements and our industrial power need to support such possible thing.


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> I am concern in number games, we are indeed very lacking. Syrian type conflict consumpt hundreds armor every month of large engagements and our industrial power need to support such possible thing.


The problem with the Syrian military is that their tactics, training, and doctrine is crap and they outright refuse to learn from their mistakes. If they bothered to learn they wouldn't lose hundreds of vehicles in a month. Without Russian air and materiel support; ISIS, Al-Nusra, and Turkey would have wiped them years ago. We shouldn't be looking to them for inspiration.

Rather than having to match a peer like China in the amount of armed vehicles we can produce, we should focus on things that we have a definite advantage at. For the most part, our infantry are better trained but badly lead, we should focus on integrating a dedicated NCO corps much like how the US/NATO does it in there armies. Decreasing the amount of officers we have while also empowering NCO's to make independent tactical decisions in lieu of an officer is a proven method in increasing combat effectiveness.

Furthermore, our current squad format is incredibly outdated (it mimics the Wehrmacht and British Army format during WW2) and does not translate to a 21st century battlefield. We should consider mimicking how modern western armies are set up. Consider having 2 automatic riflemen + 2 grenadiers + 2 light anti-tank riflemen in a squad along with personal radios. This would dramatically increase combat effectiveness whilst being relatively cheap. Couple that with a multi-service networked battlefield management system (consider something like Rafael's FIRE-WEAVER), dedicated air support, networked armored vehicles, and AA coverage and you would have something that can match the firepower of a thousand armored vehicles at half the cost.

Tl;Dr fight smarter not harder.

Some reading: 
https://www.rafael.co.il/worlds/land/multi-service-network-centric-warfare/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

umigami said:


> Alman talking about Radar option for our future frigate. But which one he was talking about? Iver?
> A ship with such potential only use something like Smart-S ??!



IIRC, base on the initial requirements plan it's actually would not be much difference to the original configuration, or, at least it would still use dual-band frequency systems. MFR as primary + air surveillance as secondary. So the concern is whether it will use combos of X + L band, G + L , or E/F + L band radar? I have no idea.

Well, sekali lg itu cuma info yg saya dapat beberapa thn lalu soal Iver. Mungkin juga sekarang udah ada perubahan atau bisa jadi info yg saya dapat memang gak valid


----------



## NEKONEKO

Smart S is enough.


----------



## Raduga

Bhayangkara said:


> IIRC, base on the initial requirements plan it's actually would not be much difference to the original configuration, or, at least it would still use dual-band frequency systems. MFR as primary + air surveillance as secondary. So the concern is whether it will use combos of X + L band, G + L , or E/F + L band radar? I have no idea.
> 
> Well, sekali lg itu cuma info yg saya dapat beberapa thn lalu soal Iver. Mungkin juga sekarang udah ada perubahan atau bisa jadi info yg saya dapat memang gak valid


so its the konde (APAR AESA) that would be changed to smart-s or TRS-4D ??


----------



## san.geuk

Raduga said:


> so its the konde (APAR AESA) that would be changed to smart-s or TRS-4D ??


I tought smart s radar Will be replacing smart l, the thing that rotating blackscreen look alike?


----------



## Kansel

NEKONEKO said:


> Smart S is enough.


*Smart-L is necessary , this ship purpose is to be our guardian fleet, mean it needs long range radar for early warning. If we equipped it with smart-s, then what's the different with our PKR? Just more bigger in size? 

And with current budget it's enough to buy fully equipped standard Iver huitfeld, this one comes from Denmark navy itself.

https://breakingdefense.com/2017/07...flex-frigate-for-us-navy-but-whats-real-cost/



> Fully equipped, an Iver Huitfeldt frigate costs the equivalent of $340 million, Rear Adm. Olsen said. Most of that, about $207 million, goes to weapons, sensors, and other electronics, which drive the cost of modern warships worldwide. The hull, engines, and other mechanical systems (HME) only cost about $133 million


Plus i heard we gonna local build this ship right? That means more local content more budget saved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lasa-X

NEKONEKO said:


> Smart S is enough.


Really? Seriously? Then better use the money to get more PKR.
What next? Tetral or Mistral RC as air defense?


----------



## Raduga

Bhayangkara said:


> IIRC, base on the initial requirements plan it's actually would not be much difference to the original configuration, or, at least it would still use dual-band frequency systems. MFR as primary + air surveillance as secondary. So the concern is whether it will use combos of X + L band, G + L , or E/F + L band radar? I have no idea.
> 
> Well, sekali lg itu cuma info yg saya dapat beberapa thn lalu soal Iver. Mungkin juga sekarang udah ada perubahan atau bisa jadi info yg saya dapat memang gak valid


let's just hope it's not iver , that thing is going to be a backbone combatant in future , alman also previously said the kornas project will be evaluated and the previous bidder which is fincantieri will have a chance to present again at the table (even though i kinda skeptical especially with their home country current situation) .


----------



## NEKONEKO

san.geuk said:


> rotating blackscreen look alike


Hehe
Big flat screen tv 


Kansel said:


> *Smart-L is necessary , this ship purpose is to be our guardian fleet, mean it needs long range radar for early warning. If we equipped it with smart-s, then what's the different with our PKR? Just more bigger in size?
> 
> And with current budget it's enough to buy fully equipped standard Iver huitfeld, this one comes from Denmark navy itself.
> 
> https://breakingdefense.com/2017/07...flex-frigate-for-us-navy-but-whats-real-cost/
> 
> 
> Plus i heard we gonna local build this ship right? That means more local content more budget saved.


Better SAM than PKR.



Lasa-X said:


> What next? Tetral or Mistral RC as air defense?


Yes, for corvette.


----------



## umigami

NEKONEKO said:


> Smart S is enough.
> View attachment 617175
> View attachment 617176
> View attachment 617177
> View attachment 617178
> View attachment 617179
> View attachment 617180


So that's mean it's absalon class!
Not Iver!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> *Smart-L is necessary , this ship purpose is to be our guardian fleet, mean it needs long range radar for early warning. If we equipped it with smart-s, then what's the different with our PKR? Just more bigger in size?
> 
> And with current budget it's enough to buy fully equipped standard Iver huitfeld, this one comes from Denmark navy itself.
> 
> https://breakingdefense.com/2017/07...flex-frigate-for-us-navy-but-whats-real-cost/
> 
> 
> Plus i heard we gonna local build this ship right? That means more local content more budget saved.



Smart S mk2 is enough, they can guide ESSM missile, CAMM and Aster series, its not like we soon will own ABM ships capable

Well for high end capable radar, i would take AN SPY series over other any days. 

This Itver Huitveld Indonesia version should be fleet escort but not the high end ones, to be able to iluminate ESSM or CAMM is enough for mid-long range engagements less than 50 kilos. For high end stuff, Arleigh burke derivative should be our next target

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fl0gger

Chestnut said:


> The problem with the Syrian military is that their tactics, training, and doctrine is crap and they outright refuse to learn from their mistakes. If they bothered to learn they wouldn't lose hundreds of vehicles in a month. Without Russian air and materiel support; ISIS, Al-Nusra, and Turkey would have wiped them years ago. We shouldn't be looking to them for inspiration.
> 
> Rather than having to match a peer like China in the amount of armed vehicles we can produce, we should focus on things that we have a definite advantage at. For the most part, our infantry are better trained but badly lead, we should focus on integrating a dedicated NCO corps much like how the US/NATO does it in there armies. Decreasing the amount of officers we have while also empowering NCO's to make independent tactical decisions in lieu of an officer is a proven method in increasing combat effectiveness.
> 
> Furthermore, our current squad format is incredibly outdated (it mimics the Wehrmacht and British Army format during WW2) and does not translate to a 21st century battlefield. We should consider mimicking how modern western armies are set up. Consider having 2 automatic riflemen + 2 grenadiers + 2 light anti-tank riflemen in a squad along with personal radios. This would dramatically increase combat effectiveness whilst being relatively cheap. Couple that with a multi-service networked battlefield management system (consider something like Rafael's FIRE-WEAVER), dedicated air support, networked armored vehicles, and AA coverage and you would have something that can match the firepower of a thousand armored vehicles at half the cost.
> 
> Tl;Dr fight smarter not harder.
> 
> Some reading:
> https://www.rafael.co.il/worlds/land/multi-service-network-centric-warfare/


kejauhan kl bicara ini mas utk kasus syiria maybe in the next future but well terlepas dr itu they have learned and manage to recover sebagian besar dr tanah air mereka dr para muhajilin backingan AS turki dan Rest of the world even dr war in syria world learn about urban warfare look like so they not bad at all old outdate simple plus semangat juang tinggi proof to be still efective cmiiw


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Smart S mk2 is enough, they can guide ESSM missile, CAMM and Aster series, its not like we soon will own ABM ships capable
> 
> Well for high end capable radar, i would take AN SPY series over other any days.
> 
> This Itver Huitveld Indonesia version should be fleet escort but not the high end ones, to be able to iluminate ESSM or CAMM is enough for mid-long range engagements less than 50 kilos. For high end stuff, Arleigh burke derivative should be our next target


https://www.quora.com/Between-the-A...er-of-the-Royal-Navy-which-is-the-better-ship
a former royal navy engineer at quora (i dont know if his claim were true or not) give his opinion about type 45 with their s1850m radar which is derivated from SMART-L (with minor software upgrades) and comparing it with alreigh burke

"Now to give you some perspective, while on War-Games the Type-45 can acquire targets and engage said targets on the extreme range of an Arleigh Burke’s radar, before the Arleigh Burke even has a chance to fully engage it, this is due to the combination of having a twin phased radar mounted 45 metres above sea level (which can Track 1000 targets at a range of 400 kilometres) doubled with PAAMS better known as a Principle Anti-Air Missile System, with a computer system capable of launching 8 missiles in 10 seconds whilst being able to control 16 at once.

This had caused some friendly rivalry in the two navies as well as some good old ribbing, American senior officers have to ask that on War-Games that Type-45’s turn off their radars so their own destroyers can actually get some training in.

It’s also stated that if an American battlegroup had a choice between any of their NATO allies Destroyers to pick from to deploy alongside the first they would ask is the Royal Navy. (Though I am unable to verify this claim, so if this is wrong tell me and I’ll correct it ASAP.)

Now nothing is perfect, you see the Type-45’s suffer a problem, that problem being Min-Maxing, to achieve this absolute dominance in the Anti-Air role, Type-45’s have sacrificed capability in the Anti-Ship and Anti-Submarine role, for Anti-ship the Type-45 has eight Harpoon missiles, that's it. (I suppose in a pinch Sea-Viper could be used to inflict damage.)

In the Anti-Submarine role each Type-45 has a Merlin ASW Helicopter armed with eight torpedo’s, that's it, Type-45’s don’t utilise an ASROC system like the Arleigh Burke’s."
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
rather than AEGIS , a long cooperation with Thales and MBDA will most likely direct us at PAAMS for future destroyer system instead .

he was honest in the start of the topic though : "let me take another crack at answering a question about two of the worlds ‘best’ (Dependent on Doctrine) destroyers, now neither vessel is objectively worse than the other, I’m an Englishman I’m biased, won’t deny it."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> Smart S mk2 is enough, they can guide ESSM missile, CAMM and Aster series, its not like we soon will own ABM ships capable
> 
> Well for high end capable radar, i would take AN SPY series over other any days.
> 
> This Itver Huitveld Indonesia version should be fleet escort but not the high end ones, to be able to iluminate ESSM or CAMM is enough for mid-long range engagements less than 50 kilos. For high end stuff, Arleigh burke derivative should be our next target


Radars aren't just to accommodate missiles you know. If they could track threats from far away, they can be tasked as Radar picked to defence fleet from incoming air attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

But Frigate with Smart S is enough to provide radar and missile picket.
Smart L impressive long range of thousands km is for ballistic target ( high altitude), with earth curvature and terrain hugging flight, aerial target detection is hundreds something km or less.

Smart S is the bottom line, chill guys.


----------



## striver44

it's a pity to see the once premier southeast asian naval power to have to compete with neighboring navies in terms of capabilities, navies which 20-30 years ago are not even on the radar.
Our lawmakers in Senayan should take this as consideration.


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Ibunda Presiden Jokowi Meninggal*
https://nasional.tempo.co/read/1323874/ibunda-presiden-jokowi-meninggal



striver44 said:


> Our lawmakers in Senayan should take this as consideration.


DPR? Not the guys from MoD?


----------



## striver44

NEKONEKO said:


> *Ibunda Presiden Jokowi Meninggal*
> https://nasional.tempo.co/read/1323874/ibunda-presiden-jokowi-meninggal
> 
> 
> DPR? Not the guys from MoD?


the budget comes from DPR komisi 1, it all comes to budget


----------



## NEKONEKO

I see so you are talking about the overall budget, rather than how the budget being split and used.
But MoD already got the biggest share, lets see if we can keep it that way : )

121.2 T
: /


----------



## Chestnut

NEKONEKO said:


> But Frigate with Smart S is enough to provide radar and missile picket.
> Smart L impressive long range of thousands km is for ballistic target ( high altitude), with earth curvature and terrain hugging flight, aerial target detection is hundreds something km or less.
> 
> Smart S is the bottom line, chill guys.


The problem is if you're building your forces to counter that of China's, you more or less have to include ABM among capabilities that you need to have. Keep in mind, Chinese doctrine is to saturate an area with missiles before sending in ground troops. A large percentage of their funding goes into missile development. To have a vessel that was made to counter China yet not have ABM capability is in all aspects a white elephant.

This "good enough" line of thinking is exactly why we're stuck behind our neighbors in terms of capabilities in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhayangkara

Raduga said:


> so its the konde (APAR AESA) that would be changed to smart-s or TRS-4D ??


APAR, Smart-S and TRS-4D is a multifunction Radar (MFR). If those the options then yes, its could one of both.



Nike said:


> Smart S mk2 is enough, they can guide ESSM missile, CAMM and Aster series, its not like we soon will own ABM ships capable


Honestly its not that enough, sis. What we need from Iver is not only in terms of dimensions and endurance, also the sensors capability that can go beyond Smart-S radar performance especially for air cover umbrella.
Dengan catatan klo masih sesuai dengan requirement awal.



Kansel said:


> *
> And with current budget it's enough to buy fully equipped standard Iver huitfeld, this one comes from Denmark navy itself.
> 
> https://breakingdefense.com/2017/07...flex-frigate-for-us-navy-but-whats-real-cost/
> .



Indeed with that budget is actually enough, depends to the government's request.
Or, let's say we have 2 different scenarios. First, dengan bujet segitu bisa aja dapet sensor & sistem yg sama dengan aslinya, atau minimal smart-S + smart-L tapi tanpa senjata alias FFBNW.
Second, klo pemerintah mengharuskan pembelian disertai sama senjata, maka kemungkinan dapetnya cuma radar smart-s meskipun senjata yg didapet gak segarang aslinya. Jadi kemungkinannya ya antara kedua itu.


----------



## san.geuk

Chestnut said:


> The problem is if you're building your forces to counter that of China's, you more or less have to include ABM among capabilities that you need to have. Keep in mind, Chinese doctrine is to saturate an area with missiles before sending in ground troops. A large percentage of their funding goes into missile development. To have a vessel that was made to counter China yet not have ABM capability is in all aspects a white elephant.
> 
> This "good enough" line of thinking is exactly why we're stuck behind our neighbors in terms of capabilities in the first place.


I'm agree, heavy frigate we want to build Will act as wide area defence from incomming missile/aircraft threat,.longer radar range should do the job, with smart-s or shorter radar range, there is.no predominance on wide and vast Natuna sea


----------



## Bhayangkara

Raduga said:


> let's just hope it's not iver , that thing is going to be a backbone combatant in future , alman also previously said the kornas project will be evaluated and the previous bidder which is fincantieri will have a chance to present again at the table (even though i kinda skeptical especially with their home country current situation) .


Sorry mas, saya sebetulnya gak punya akun twitter, jadi kepengen kepo mungkin ada yg bisa kasih link atau screenshot twit Alman soal radar?
Untuk masalah kornas seinget saya programnya udah diganti sama PKR kan? Klo emang ada yg mau dievaluasi kemungkinan besar proyek PKR yg gak bakal lanjut. Dan kebetulan Fincantieri ini yg bersaing sama Damen di proyek PKR.


----------



## san.geuk

Bhayangkara said:


> APAR, Smart-S and TRS-4D is a multifunction Radar (MFR). If those the options then yes, its could one of both.
> 
> 
> Honestly its not that enough, sis. What we need from Iver is not only in terms of dimensions and endurance, also the sensors capability that can go beyond Smart-S radar performance especially for air cover umbrella.
> Dengan catatan klo masih sesuai dengan requirement awal.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed with that budget is actually enough, depends to the government's request.
> Or, let's say we have 2 different scenarios. First, dengan bujet segitu bisa aja dapet sensor & sistem yg sama dengan aslinya, atau minimal smart-S + smart-L tapi tanpa senjata alias FFBNW.
> Second, klo pemerintah mengharuskan pembelian disertai sama senjata, maka kemungkinan dapetnya cuma radar smart-s meskipun senjata yg didapet gak segarang aslinya. Jadi kemungkinannya ya antara kedua itu.



Based on the breakingdefence article the hull itself, the iver class around $133m, weapons, electronics and sensors worth of $207m, that's sums $340m like the article said and our budget around $360m, there is $20m left to.expand,..


----------



## NEKONEKO

Chestnut said:


> Considering our most pressing concern right now is KKB's and a potential Marawi situation, there's no need to focus on getting more MBT's (We're not getting more, we're sticking with lighter tanks) or destroyers (we're a littoral country, we're better off getting more frigates and corvettes like the US LCS than a full fledged destroyer). A Arleigh Burke can't police a street corner, a Leopard 2 can't break down someone's door at 2AM to search for weapon caches; you need bodies for that.
> 
> Like it or not the reality of our security problems lies in better infantry gear, better infantry training, and long range surveillance than heavy hitting assets. The US didn't send in heavy assets when they first invaded Afghanistan, they sent in small scale SOF units supported by air support, which is what Super Tucanos and PGM equipped strike fighters are. They didn't need destroyers to fight a landlocked country nor stealth fighters to maintain air superiority against a country with no air force; stop talking out of your *** and putting words in my mouth.
> 
> And yes, as someone who works in the industry, I fully support stopping the government monopolization of the defense industry. Pindad quality is utter garbage because they don't have to compete with anybody else when they're the only people who make armored vehicles here and the military is obliged to purchase from them under KKIP. PAL and PTDI are forced to compete with local and international companies and thus are forced to constantly innovate, hence why they get foreign orders. Competition is good for business.
> 
> I don't get why it's so hard for Indonesian defense enthusiasts to just swallow the pride and admit we don't need to be like the US or Russia or China. We all have different security priorities.





Chestnut said:


> Also, it is in my opinion that a large fleet of PKR sized ships would be better off for us than full sized frigates/destroyers.
> 
> For the most, the Navy's main operational duties are very much prioritized among littoral lines. There's no point having true blue water capable ships when the majority of the naval fighting would be conducted between clusters and pockets of islands instead of open oceans
> 
> If anything, I think the Navy should get with the US Littoral Combat Ship program. It's specs is basically perfect for the our Navy's role and responsibilities. Plus if you REALLY wanted full AAW capability, the LCS has the added benefit of being able to mount an AN/SPY-1 AEGIS system.





Chestnut said:


> https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...m-the-corps-by-giving-up-big-amphibious-ships
> 
> This is a very interesting article about the US Marine Corps response about the proliferation of AShM's/ASCM's.
> 
> The point I'm making here it is that in my opinion it would be better for us to procure more corvette/frigate/LCS sized ships rather than ships with bigger displacements like the Iver-Huidtfelt class.
> 
> For the most part we're a very littoral country populated by by islands and shallow waters which prevents bigger ships from operating. A combined force of fast, agile, AShM/ASCM equipped littoral combat ships with a sufficient self defense suite networked together with land based launchers would provide a larger deterrent and greater offensive capability than having 6 destroyer-sized vessels that would have to be strategically placed in our waters. Not to mention it would be cheaper to operate as well.
> 
> Tl;Dr I propose we fight smarter not harder.





Chestnut said:


> Because our entire doctrine and constitution pretty much keeps us towards operating within our EEZ? We have literally zero interests abroad. Why bother having big costly ships and send them outside our waters? Flexing? That's not a viable defense strategy.
> 
> And even if you want to face adversaries in the high seas, how do you propose replenishing and rearming them? Ship-2-Ship replenishment is not an effective way of keeping our ships battle ready. Eventually they need to re-dock, which you can't do during blue water operations far from your shore. Unlike China we have no naval bases abroad. Within our EEZ we have the strategic advantage of having ports to replenish our ships, Airbases for MPA's and AShW equipped strike fighters, and shore based AShW batteries. The ball is in our court. Why sacrifice all that just to send a couple of ship outside where they'd likely be outnumbered and outgunned? National pride? Formil circle jerking?


:.




Chestnut said:


> The problem is if you're building your forces to counter that of China's, you more or less have to include ABM among capabilities that you need to have. Keep in mind, Chinese doctrine is to saturate an area with missiles before sending in ground troops. A large percentage of their funding goes into missile development. To have a vessel that was made to counter China yet not have ABM capability is in all aspects a white elephant.
> 
> This "good enough" line of thinking is exactly why we're stuck behind our neighbors in terms of capabilities in the first place.


Then you agree for us to have big ship?



Bhayangkara said:


> Sorry mas, saya sebetulnya gak punya akun twitter, jadi kepengen kepo mungkin ada yg bisa kasih link atau screenshot twit Alman soal radar?
> Untuk masalah kornas seinget saya programnya udah diganti sama PKR kan? Klo emang ada yg mau dievaluasi kemungkinan besar proyek PKR yg gak bakal lanjut. Dan kebetulan Fincantieri ini yg bersaing sama Damen di proyek PKR.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242596857517203456

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

NEKONEKO said:


> :.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you agree for us to have big ship?
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242596857517203456


Thanks for putting words in my mouth.

Keep in mind, everything I have ever said is in regards to combat capabilities and weapons/sensor outfitting. Furthermore, my last post mentions nothing of displacement and is entirely in regards to ABM capability. Which if you don't already know, does not require a ship of destroyer sized displacement to have. You don't need to have the biggest ship on the block in order for it to exceed "good enough".

Displacement doesn't mean anything if you're stuck having limited sensors and weapons. I understand a lot of people in this country want to have big ships out of a sense of national pride, but that isn't going to help you during a war.

Instead of trying to find ways to prove me wrong, I suggest read more stuff than what's written on the brochure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

san.geuk said:


> Based on the breakingdefence article the hull itself, the iver class around $133m, weapons, electronics and sensors worth of $207m, that's sums $340m like the article said and our budget around $360m, there is $20m left to.expand,..



You mean this,
https://breakingdefense.com/2017/07...flex-frigate-for-us-navy-but-whats-real-cost/
Untuk hull'nya sih emang murah, tapi klo full package dengan harga segitu mungkin blum terhitung sama inflasi dll kali ya. Klo soal harga saya emang gak terlalu paham. Ya syukur2 beneran bisa dapet full dengan bujet segitu 



NEKONEKO said:


> :.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242596857517203456


Ah thank you bro. Disitu dia tulis includes air surveillance radar. So, kemungkinan kandidatnya bukan cuma Smart-S vs TRS-4D?


----------



## Kansel

I found PDF detailing on Iver huitfeld programme, including the ship cost, maintenance cost, and its capabilities. Take a look. With our current budget it's actually enough to buy 2 fully equipped iver. I don't know where's the problem, the US$ 340 m is not just a hull, but a whole ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NEKONEKO

Bhayangkara said:


> Ah thank you bro. Disitu dia tulis includes air surveillance radar. So, kemungkinan kandidatnya bukan cuma Smart-S vs TRS-4D?


Idk, Mungkin Sea master 400 boleh juga, sama dengan smart s dan trs ketiganya punya instrumented range 250 km(long range), tapi yang sea master gak perlu muter.


Kansel said:


> I found PDF detailing on Iver huitfeld programme, including the ship cost, maintenance cost, and its capabilities. Take a look. With our current budget it's actually enough to buy 2 fully equipped iver. I don't know where's the problem, the US$ 340 m is not just a hull, but a whole ship.


The price is always around that number, because of the fixed price model.
But we need to read more stuff than what's written on the brochure.


----------



## striver44

comparative medium range radar for naval vessels (datasheet)
NS100
https://www.thalesgroup.com/sites/default/files/database/d7/asset/document/ns100-v01_0.pdf

Smart S MK2
https://www.thalesgroup.com/sites/default/files/database/d7/asset/document/Datasheet Smart_Smk2_DS152_10_12_HR.pdf

Hensoldt TRS 4D
https://www.hensoldt.net/fileadmin/...ems/0810_17_TRS-4D_R_Infoblatt_E_intranet.pdf


*some note*
*most max instrumented range is at 250-280km range
*NS 100 series, compared to thales Smart S mk2 and TRS4D has the best minimum detection range, almost 10 times that of the competition + it has dual axis multibeam

*TRS 4D has the best claimed Mean time between critical failures (MTBCF) at >3100hr

*SMART S MK2 has the slowest rate of mechanical rotation rate at 13.5/27 rpm compared to the competition at 30rpm. althought the datasheet in the TRS 4D dan NS 100 don't mention the tracking range at full rpm rotation.

*SMART S MK2 has the lowest number of simultaneous detection at 500 compared to 1000/>1000 on the TRS 4D and NS 100.

*TRS 4D appeared to be the lighter at <900kg compared to NS 100 at <1300kg, dont know for the SMART S MK2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 182

*Lanal Nunukan Mendapatkan Alutsista Canggih Berupa Sea Rider*
Benuanta01-Nunukan-









UJICOBA: Sea Rider saat dilakukan pengujian menuju Mako Lanal Nunukan.

*NUNUKAN* – Karya anak bangsa kembali mengisi kekuatan maritim di Indonesia, kali ini pangkalan TNI AL Nunukan mendapatkan tambahan alutsista (Alat Utama Sistem Senjata) berupa Sea Rider yang merupakan buatan PT. Lundin Industry Invest.

Penyerahan Sea Rider itu dilaksanakan langsung Pjs. Pasops Lanal Nunukan, Lettu Laut (P) Nanang Setyo Budi di Pelabuhan Umum Tunon Taka Kabupaten Nunukan, Selasa (23/3) kemarin. Alutsista itu langsung diadakan pengujian menuju Mako Lanal Nunukan.

Sea Rider Lanal Nunukan dilengkapi dengan 2 mesin gantung merk Yamaha 300 PK dan mampu menempuh kecepatan maximal 60 knot di atas permukaan laut. Selain itu Sea Rider Lanal Nunukan juga dilengkapi dengan alat Navigasi yang cukup canggih mulai dari pemasangan radar, AIS (Automatic Identification System) sampai dengan Thermal Camera (Kamera pendeteksi Temperatur).

“Sea Rider kita bisa mendeteksi musuh walaupun minim penerangan atau dalam kegelapan. Selain itu Sea Rider kita juga mampu melaju melebihi kecepatan speedboat yang ada di wilayah perbatasan, sehingga diharapakan Lanal Nunukan mampu menjaga wilayah kedaulatan teritorial laut Indonesia bagian Utara Kalimantan dan sekaligus dapat menjawab segala ancaman, gangguan, hambatan dan tantangan yang semakin kompleks,” kata Komandan Lanal Nunukan Letkol Laut (P) Anton Pratomo, SE., Mtr. Hanla.

Kedepannya Sea Rider juga akan dilengkapi dengan senjata kaliber 7,65 MM yang dipasang di haluan Sea Rider. *(*)*



*Reporter: Darmawan*

*Editor : Nicky

****
*
now navy operate,* G7! 








*


----------



## mandala

NEKONEKO said:


> :.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242596857517203456


Even Alman is guessing the type of radar with a question mark (?). What he know is the competition will be between Thales vs Terma-Hensoldt.

Better wait untill we received official specification on future frigate and treat Alman tweets with a bag of salt coz he's been wrong before. Remember his tweets about the C-130J? Lol.

Btw what radar the Damen Omega Frigate is using?


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> I found PDF detailing on Iver huitfeld programme, including the ship cost, maintenance cost, and its capabilities. Take a look. With our current budget it's actually enough to buy 2 fully equipped iver. I don't know where's the problem, the US$ 340 m is not just a hull, but a whole ship.






Actually, they are "cheating" a little bit.



mandala said:


> Even Alman is guessing the type of radar with a question mark (?).
> 
> Better wait untill we received official specification on future frigate.
> 
> Btw what radar the Damen Omega Frigate is using?


*Damen Unveils 6000 Tons 'Omega' Frigate*
Masih mau bahas Omega ya?
Saya kira dengan perkembangan sejauh ini udah fix iver..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

umigami said:


> Actually, they are "cheating" a little bit.
> 
> 
> *Damen Unveils 6000 Tons 'Omega' Frigate*
> Masih mau bahas Omega ya?
> Saya kira dengan perkembangan sejauh ini udah fix iver..


Just comparing what Damen is offering with their Omega Frigate.


----------



## kooppyyy

Chestnut said:


> This "good enough" line of thinking is exactly why we're stuck behind our neighbors in terms of capabilities in the first place.


So much this. Should say it louder for the people in the back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

Ruhnama said:


> Wish every kodam have one like this



yes kodam have CBRN(KBRN) unit, like Army Yonzipur 17/Ananta Dharma Kodam VI Mulawarman, East Kalimantan

#FIGHT COVID-19

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

182 said:


> yes kodam have CBRN(KBRN) unit, like Army Yonzipur 17/Ananta Dharma Kodam VI Mulawarman, East Kalimantan
> 
> #FIGHT COVID-19


Only a squad level unit?

Perhaps we need (at least) one dedicated company sized CBRN unit for every Kodam/Kostrad's Division

We also need to add CBRN courses as part of basic exercises for regular units and start distributing standard issue gas mask + protective gear (just like US gas chamber training)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Just watching a korean youtube video. I don't really know what they're talking about. But from they comment section, it seems they're a bit mad we aiming for F35 now.

Bilangnya ga ada duit, biaya KFX project gak dibayar-bayar!! tapi beli Lightning bisa!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

Jatosint said:


> Only a squad level unit?
> 
> Perhaps we need (at least) one dedicated company sized CBRN unit for every Kodam/Kostrad's Division
> 
> We also need to add CBRN courses as part of basic exercises for regular units and start distributing standard issue gas mask + protective gear (just like US gas chamber training)



Current situasion quite disturbing, even the intellegent agency seems fail to address this kind of treat, the virus spreading in our homeland in a normal virus way, but what if the virus is a bio weapon in higher mortality rate spreading in ala terorist way or through airborne spreading by airplane what the government would do if there is an civilian airplane spreading virus in our sky? What is the protap? At least for now we know the government and society is not ready if there is a biologic warfare, within days our ecomony Will collapse if we still handle it like today we handle covid19, hope our policy maker takes learn a lot from this coronavirus.



umigami said:


> Just watching a korean youtube video. I don't really know what they're talking about. But from they comment section, it seems they're a bit mad we aiming for F35 now.
> 
> Bilangnya ga ada duit, biaya KFX project gak dibayar-bayar!! tapi beli Lightning bisa!


That's quite tipical Indonesian, maybe including myself,bayar utang susah giliran belanja ke mall bisa,

Well some south Korean netizens sees Indonesia as their burden in kfx project, some of they says better to ditch Indonesia from the project, fear we sold their technology to Japan or china, i guess some retard citizens not only dominated by third world country but can also appear in highly developed country


----------



## V3NOM12

umigami said:


> Just watching a korean youtube video. I don't really know what they're talking about. But from they comment section, it seems they're a bit mad we aiming for F35 now.
> 
> Bilangnya ga ada duit, biaya KFX project gak dibayar-bayar!! tapi beli Lightning bisa!



I can feel whats that Korean guy feels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

san.geuk said:


> what if the virus is a bio weapon in higher mortality rate spreading in ala terorist way or through airborne spreading by airplane what the government would do if there is an civilian airplane spreading virus in our sky?



From what movie was that idea came from?


----------



## san.geuk

trishna_amṛta said:


> From what movie was that idea came from?



It sound silly but its not imposible, with that massive outbreak in China our intellegent should gave the decision maker what kind of measured action we should do, better to prepare than sorry...
So yes we should upgrade our capability on bio warfare


----------



## Chestnut

san.geuk said:


> It sound silly but its not imposible, with that massive outbreak in China our intellegent should gave the decision maker what kind of measured action we should do, better to prepare than sorry...
> So yes we should upgrade our capability on bio warfare


At the very least, protective masks should be standard issue. MOPP suits can be a battalion level issue.


----------



## Chestnut

striver44 said:


> comparative medium range radar for naval vessels (datasheet)
> NS100
> https://www.thalesgroup.com/sites/default/files/database/d7/asset/document/ns100-v01_0.pdf
> 
> Smart S MK2
> https://www.thalesgroup.com/sites/default/files/database/d7/asset/document/Datasheet Smart_Smk2_DS152_10_12_HR.pdf
> 
> Hensoldt TRS 4D
> https://www.hensoldt.net/fileadmin/...ems/0810_17_TRS-4D_R_Infoblatt_E_intranet.pdf
> 
> 
> *some note*
> *most max instrumented range is at 250-280km range
> *NS 100 series, compared to thales Smart S mk2 and TRS4D has the best minimum detection range, almost 10 times that of the competition + it has dual axis multibeam
> 
> *TRS 4D has the best claimed Mean time between critical failures (MTBCF) at >3100hr
> 
> *SMART S MK2 has the slowest rate of mechanical rotation rate at 13.5/27 rpm compared to the competition at 30rpm. althought the datasheet in the TRS 4D dan NS 100 don't mention the tracking range at full rpm rotation.
> 
> *SMART S MK2 has the lowest number of simultaneous detection at 500 compared to 1000/>1000 on the TRS 4D and NS 100.
> 
> *TRS 4D appeared to be the lighter at <900kg compared to NS 100 at <1300kg, dont know for the SMART S MK2


Hensoldt makes good stuff, their PERI sights, MUSS APS, and aircraft countermeasure systems give everyone else a run for their money. Also, the guys I worked with were funny and great dudes.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

san.geuk said:


> It sound silly but its not imposible, with that massive outbreak in China our intellegent should gave the decision maker what kind of measured action we should do, better to prepare than sorry...
> So yes we should upgrade our capability on bio warfare



So atmospheric thermal gradient, sun UV + IR heating, ambient pressure, wind pattern, and jet stream be dammed heh? just spray away from the sky and hopping the germs even reach the surface? Well as long your willing to accept the gross suspension of disbelief


----------



## Bungaterakhir

*NEW Yogyakarta international airport Phase I - Finishing stage*


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Bungaterakhir said:


> *NEW Yogyakarta international airport Phase I - Finishing stage*


Indonesia Economic Forum masih 1 tikungan lg bro..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Bungaterakhir said:


> *NEW Yogyakarta international airport Phase I - Finishing stage*



You can post in Indonesia infrastructure development thread that I recently created.


----------



## IblinI

Chestnut said:


> Keep in mind, Chinese doctrine is to saturate an area with missiles before sending in ground troops. A large percentage of their funding goes into missile development.


Beg to differ, it is the navy that received most part of the funding these days.


----------



## Nike

Jinri said:


> Beg to differ, it is the navy that received most part of the funding these days.



Your Naval fleets got many land attack cruise missile recently


----------



## Kansel

Take a note, we don't know does this "source" is credible or not. But i guess this is worth to share with.

*Menunggu Kontrak Fregat Iver Huitfeldft Berlaku Efektif*

26 Maret 2020





Fregat Iver Huitfeldt dari Denmark (photo : RFA Nostalgia)
Industri pertahanan Indonesia yang sebelumnya berada di bawah naungan Badan Pengelola Industri Stategis (BPIS) dengan dijabat langsung oleh Menteri Riset dan Teknologi semula mengelola 10 perusahaan terkait, namun saat ini pengelolaannya diserahkan di bawah Kementerian Pertahanan dan membawahi 5 perusahaan saja yaitu : Pindad, PAL, Dirgantara Indonesia, LEN dan Dahana. Dalam operasionalnya di Kementerian Pertahanan, Wakil Menteri Pertahanan (Wamenhan) membawahinya secara langsung.
Dalam wawancara dengan Detik.com dengan tema "Blak-blakan Wamenhan: 3 Industri Pertahanan Unggulan" pada 13 Maret 2020 lalu khusus untuk PT PAL Wamenhan Wahyu Sakti Trenggono mengatakan bahwa :
- memberi order 2 fregat baru kepada PT PAL yang kontraktualnya masih dalam proses,
- nilai pekerjaan adalah USD 720 juta (sekitar Rp 11 trilyun),
- 100% dikerjakan di PT PAL dengan skema Transfer of Technology dari Denmark,
- waktu pelaksanaan 5,5 tahun (66 bulan),
Pasti timbul pertanyaan dari para pembaca, obyek sudah ada, nilai sudah ada, waktu pelaksanaan sudah ada, lalu apanya yang belum selesai ?



10 fregat terbaik dunia saat ini (image : Military Infographic)
Fregat Iver Huitfeldt dari Denmark saat ini masuk dalam daftar 10 fregat terbaik dunia. Denmark masuk sebagai anggota NATO dan fregat ini menggunakan standar NATO. 

Jika Indonesia mengoperasikan kapal ini maka di kawasan ASEAN-Oceania kapal perang dengan panjang 138,7 meter dan bobot penuh 6.645 ton ini akan menjadi kapal perang permukaan terbesar kedua setelah destroyer Hobart class dari Australia yang mempunyai panjang 147,2 meter dan bobot penuh 7.700 ton.
Harga fregat Iver Huitfeldt saat dibangun oleh Odense Shipyards tahun 2010 untuk AL Denmark nilainya adalah USD 325 juta per kapal tanpa persenjataan atau secara fitted for but not with (FFBNW) dengan menggunakan platform desain dari kapal Absalon class support ship. 

Melihat harga kontrak fregat Iver class untuk TNI AL (USD 360 juta per kapal) maka dapat diduga bahwa sistem pembeliannya sama yaitu memakai skema FFBNW, dimana senjata merupakan kontrak tersendiri dan terpisah. Hal ini juga tidak berbeda jauh dengan Martadinata class (USD 220 juta per kapal tahun 2012) dengan sistem FFBNW.




Perbandingan spesifikasi teknis fregat Martadinata class dan Iver Huitfeldt class, sensor and weapons masih belum selesai (infographic : Defense Studies)

Menurut sumber yang dekat dengan Kementerian Pertahanan namun tidak mau disebut namanya, kontrak Iver Huitfeldt saat ini telah selesai namun lampirannya yang berupa spek teknis khusus untuk sensor and weapons belum selesai sehingga belum dapat dilakukan seremonial. Adapun kontrak ini akan berlaku efektif apabila telah dilakukan pembayaran down payment sebesar + 15% yang diberikan tenggat waktu selama 130 hari.

Mengenai sensor and weapons ini harus disadari bahwa tidak semua persenjataan asli Iver Huitfeldt dapat dibeli oleh Indonesia, karena kapal itu adalah fregat NATO dan Indonesia bukan anggota NATO dan bukan juga sekutu AS namun Indonesia termasuk negara non-blok. Dari persenjataan dan sensor nanti juga akan terlihat apakah kapal ini akan dioperasikan oleh TNI AL sebagai fregat kelas berat yang dapat beroperasi di samudera (ocean going frigates) ataukah sebagai kapal destroyer, perbedaan umumnya adalah pada penggunaan rudal jelajah serang darat.

http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2020/03/menunggu-kontrak-fregat-iver-huitfeldft.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

Nike said:


> Your Naval fleets got many land attack cruise missile recently


Missiles are pretty much peanut compared with the cost of a modern warship.
Navy>Airforce>Army≈Rocket force


----------



## san.geuk

trishna_amṛta said:


> So atmospheric thermal gradient, sun UV + IR heating, ambient pressure, wind pattern, and jet stream be dammed heh? just spray away from the sky and hopping the germs even reach the surface? Well as long your willing to accept the gross suspension of disbelief



Never underestimate all posibilities, most of Indonesian a month ago say indonesia kebal Corona, Corona can't reach Indonesia, the virus dead on tropical climate or exposed by sunheat, kita sudah kecolongan dengan virus ini, 2 menko sudah meremehkan keberadaan virus ini diawal2 penyebaran, our economy goes down, people sick and die, some of them panics and stressed, hope we learn from this outbreak preventive action harusnya sudah dipertimbangkan sejak awal.


----------



## Ruhnama

san.geuk said:


> It sound silly but its not imposible, with that massive outbreak in China our intellegent should gave the decision maker what kind of measured action we should do, better to prepare than sorry...
> So yes we should upgrade our capability on bio warfare


At least 1st step is fielding gas mask for our troop, maybe first kostrad troop (they always better equipped), if we cant produce in our country likely sokor or turk produce their own gas mask

Abt bio warfare i always ask what tni do since this virus just came in wuhan in early january


san.geuk said:


> Never underestimate all posibilities, most of Indonesian a month ago say indonesia kebal Corona, Corona can't reach Indonesia, the virus dead on tropical climate or exposed by sunheat, kita sudah kecolongan dengan virus ini, 2 menko sudah meremehkan keberadaan virus ini diawal2 penyebaran, our economy goes down, people sick and die, some of them panics and stressed, hope we learn from this outbreak preventive action harusnya sudah dipertimbangkan sejak awal.


More possible virus not spread from aircraft spaying bio material. It is not likely like what trista amartha said virus maybe mati kenak matahari spreading virus harus ada inangnya gitu lho (jd inget biologi sma, tpi dh lupa hehehe  ) If aircraft spraying chem gas like vx or sarin it is possible.

Are tni ready cbrn warfare????


----------



## san.geuk

I guess TNI ready for crbn war but limited, afaik we only have kompi level unit for cbrn war, cmiiw


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Months after returning home, Dutchman learns he had COVID-19 in Indonesia*

Joey Schouten, 21, a Dutch traveler came to Indonesia in January after spending a couple of days in Singapore.

He flew from the city-state to his next destination, East Java, where he suddenly fell ill after a few days.

And two months later, when he was already at home, he received a text message from his doctor in Indonesia, informing him that he had tested positive for COVID-19.

“Out of nowhere, I got 41 degrees fever, and I passed out for the first time in my life,” Schouten told the _Eindhovens Dagblad_– a local newspaper in Eindhoven, the Netherlands -- on March 20, recalling his visit.

The resident of Helmond in the Eindhoven metropolitan region said he had no idea what had been wrong with him until he got the message from his doctor on March 19, informing him of the positive result of the medical test he had taken at a hospital in East Java – months after the incident.

Schouten said he was baffled when he received the text, adding that the East Java medical workers had to take six blood samples and yet, at the time, had no idea about the cause of his sickness.

In January, Indonesia was oblivious to the coronavirus, as most people in the country thought the Chinese city of Wuhan, the epicenter of the disease at the time, was far enough away, the paper reported.

“I have now experienced how easily you can get [the coronavirus] and that it can make everyone very sick, young people like me, too,” he told the daily.

The 21-year-old visited Singapore in early January, where he walked through Chinatown. Many Chinese tourists made purchases for the Chinese New Year. People in the country did not feel the need to wear face masks at the time, because the Singaporean authorities only warned about "a mysterious lung disease from China" a week later, Schouten said in the report.

When he was feeling ill during his visit to East Java, some Indonesian bystanders took him to a hospital, where he spent nine days on IVs and ultrasound machines.

"Doctors thought I had a bad flu and gave me all kinds of medicine," he recalled, counting it one of his few vivid moments.

As he was in and out of conscience due to the sickness, the Dutch said the nine-day stay felt like a three-day treatment. "That's how much I slept at the time, because I was completely exhausted."

Two months later, a screenshot of a text message from a person named Dhea Daritsh, who claimed to be a staff member of the Aisyiyah Islamic Hospital in Malang, East Java, circulated on the internet – and was also published by the Eindhovens Dagblad in the report.

However, the hospital issued a statement last week, saying the information was false. “There was no patient named Joey Schouten that was hospitalized in our hospital. Such information is irresponsible,” said the hospital management on its Instagram account. The hospital also denied information regarding the staffer, let alone a doctor named Dhea Daritsh who claimed to be working at the hospital.

On Feb. 3, Schouten posted a photo on his Instagram account showing himself lying on a hospital bed, geotagged to Saiful Anwar General Hospital (RSSA) – in Malang, East Java.

The hospital has confirmed that it treated Schouten.

“We can inform you that a patient named Joey Schouten was registered as a patient at the RSSA on Jan. 23. After receiving treatment, the patient was permitted to go home on Jan. 25,” the hospital’s public relations department told _The Jakarta Post_ in a text message on Thursday, without elaborating on the cause of Schouten’s hospitalization.

As of Thursday, data from Johns Hopkins University showed that Indonesia had 893 confirmed cases, resulting in 78 deaths. Meanwhile, the Netherlands had reported 6,412 cases and 356 deaths.

More than 170 countries have reported cases of COVID-19, which has killed more than 21,300 people in the world. More than 115,000 people have recovered globally.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/amp/...hman-learns-he-had-covid-19-in-indonesia.html

The coronavirus already reach Indonesia as early as January, but we still don't know much about the virus. Because of the cover up and sh*t being down played there is lack of information regarding the virus and thus our government can't make the best decision and failed to prevent the virus from spreading, the corona virus spreads in stealth mode undetected globally.
Not only there is limited info even fake and false info being created making the global capability to fight the virus inept, all for the sake of reputation. And when suddenly there is high number of infected people in Iran, Italy etc everyone go 'surprised pikachu face.png', conspiracy theory, information warfare and propaganda warfare getting more wild and getting out of hand and doesn't help at all to fight the coronavirus. SAD.

Also
Shame on you WHO! 
#WHO #Gabut

I am worry those guys also got infected, while actually just trying to be nice and help people in need, I hope they are ok.


----------



## san.geuk

Our govt should Make decisive action to stop much larger spreading by set partial quarantine in Jabodetabek, only sembako, goods, materials and peoples with special license can go in or out Jabodetabek

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

san.geuk said:


> Our govt should Make decisive action to stop much larger spreading by set partial quarantine in Jabodetabek, only sembako, goods, materials and peoples with special license can go in or out Jabodetabek



*Too close? Singapore's new virus-fighting rules could lead to prison*

SINGAPORE (Reuters) - Anyone caught breaking Singapore’s social distancing rules can land themselves in prison from Friday after the city-state made it an *offence for a person to intentionally stand close to another person* as part of its coronavirus defense.
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-singapore-law/too-close-singapores-new-virus-fighting-rules-could-lead-to-prison-idUSKBN21E04K?feedType=RSS&feedName=worldNews&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Reuters/worldNews+(Reuters+World+News)

SG goes all out in war against the corona virus, its easier for them because they only need to manage small island, for us it will be a challenging task, but I agree for more hard and strong strategy to be implemented.
Logistics, sembako, medical supplies, fuel, gas etc supply should be guaranteed, I think one of the reason why our govt still reluctant to impose lock down on larger scale is the possibility of chaos or even lost of life because of the lock down it self, lets hope they have a good plan and we just need to support it.
Slowing down the spreads is a big win, completely annihilating the virus within our border? That's extraordinary achievement that's almost impossible to achieve.


----------



## gondes

*Chakra, Proyek Akuisisi Jet Siluman F-35 oleh Indonesia*
CategoryAir ForcePosted onAgustus 24, 2019AuthorRahakundini Bakrie15 Comments

AIRSPACE-REVIEW.com – Visi Poros Maritim Dunia Presiden Joko Widodo adalah sebuah doktrin baru bagi pertahanan Indonesia di mana kita harus memiliki Superioritas Udara (_Air Superiority_) sebagai _Maritime Iron Umbrella_ lautan kita, _Blue Water Navy _untuk keunggulan laut, dan _Land Superiority_ untuk bisa ditempatkan kapan saja dan di mana saja ke luar wilayah.

Hal ini membutuhkan gagasan baru, namun harus realistis dengan berbagai inovasi cerdas untuk menembus berbagai kendala.

Dalam memenuhi peran sebagai _Maritime Iron Umbrella_ diperlukan teknologi terkini guna menjamin superioritas udara dan _unfair advantage_. 

Dalam sejarahnya, Indonesia memiliki kecenderungan menggunakan armada tempur terkini buatan Amerika Serikat (AS) selepas pembelian besar-besaran pesawat dan alutsista Rusia di era 1960-an.

Pesawat F-5E/F _Tiger_, A-4 _Skyhawk_ eks Israel, hingga F-16A/B _Fighting Falcon_ merupakan contoh alutsista buatan AS yang dibeli semasa era Presiden Soeharto.

Memang ini sempat terhalang dengan isu Hak Asasi Manusia (HAM) masa lalu dan itu sudah lewat.

Kita kemudian sempat beralih kepada sekutu kita yaitu Rusia dengan membeli pesawat tempur Sukhoi Su-27/30 pada 2003 dan saat ini dilanjutkan dengan pembelian Su-35.





USAF
Meski demikian, bila dibandingkan filosofi teknikal dan logistiknya berbeda dengan buatan Amerika Serikat. Buatan Amerika terkenal dengan keandalannya, mudah dirawat, dan ketersediaan _spare parts_ yang mudah didapat.

F-16 seperti halnya F/A-18 _series_ contohnya, disebut sebagai pesawat “Sejuta Umat” dengan komunitas pengguna yang luas dan suku cadang yang berlimpah.

Saya berpikir, kita ada baiknya melanjutkan tradisi ini, namun dengan _twist_ yang lebih _advanced_ lagi. Yaitu, kita membeli F-35 _Lightning II_ buatan Lockheed Martin, AS yang kita sambung dengan paket produksi lokal F-16 seri terbaru.

Atau opsi berikutnya adalah, F-35 bisa kita kombinasikan dengan akses kita pada teknologi yang diberikan dalam Program KF-X/IF-X antara Korea Selatan dan Indonesia. Seperti diketahui, hal ini juga dilakukan pihak Korea Selatan dengan pembelian F-35 mereka.

*Keunggulan*





USAF
Secara taktis F-35 _Lightning II_ adalah pesawat DAY ONE, artinya pesawat yang digunakan untuk menembus pertahanan lawan dalam sebuah gerak ofensif secara kasat radar (dengan senjata disembunyikan di dalam perutnya).

Hal ini sangat berguna untuk menghantam _Central of Gravity_ musuh hingga menetralkan kekuatan udara lawan dan melumpuhkan banyak hal yang membuat serangan berikutnya lebih mudah. 

Kemudian, setelah DAY ONE dikuasai, pesawat F-16 dan Su-35 dapat melanjutkan penyerangan dengan lebih mudah. Tentunya F-35 bisa kembali menjadi _spearhead_ dalam kampanye udara ini.

Memang, sempat ada satu _testing_ di mana F-35 dipecundangi oleh F-16 dan menjadi lahan _bully_ di media. Namun konteksnya saat itu, F-35 belum dicat dan menggunakan fitur silumannya.

Kemudian percobaan berikutnya, F-35 memperlihatkan kegarangan aslinya. Selain siluman (lebih tepatnya _Low Observable_) juga dengan mempunyai 360 derajat _awareness_-nya, pilot F-35 bisa melihat pesawat musuh dari helm muktahirnya sehingga lebih unggul dari pesawat lawan.

Hal berikutnya, adalah masalah logistik dan perawatan. Seperti semua jenis pesawat buatan Barat, terutama AS, menggunakan prinsip _economical mass_ atau massal ekonomis. Produksi sebanyak mungkin sehingga harga akan menjadi lebih murah.

F-35 termasuk di dalam filosofi tersebut. Dengan sembilan negara partisipan produksi, suku cadang akan berlimpah dan memudahkan rantai logistiknya.

Untuk perawatan demikian juga, semudah merawat F-16 _series _yang sudah kita miliki.





Brandon Owen
Secara teknologi F-35 akan menambah penguasaan teknologi perang pada pilot dan tim pendukung TNI AU serta industri nasional baik BUMN maupun swasta yang ingin berpartisipasi.

Dalam kepentingan nasional, teknologi siluman dibutuhkan jika ingin menjadi yang terbaik. Bukan _mediocre_ dalam pertahanan kita. Ini sekaligus kritik saya pada ToT (_Transfer of Technology_) yang merupakan _wishfull thinking_.

Tentu kita bisa melakukan riset mandiri yang akan sangat lama dan jauh lebih mahal dalam mengembangkan teknologi siluman. Atau, membeli teknologi tersebut dan meminta menjadi bagian dari rantai suplainya (seperti telah kita lakukan saat pembelian F-16 terdahulu).

Kemudian dalam konteks ini, sebagai _deal feature_ juga memproduksi pesawat Generasi 4++ seperti F-21 atau F-16 _Viper_. Atau, membantu IF-X yang kita tidak mendapatkan akses teknologi dari sisi Korea Selatan (yang dibantu oleh Lockheed Martin).

*Kendala*





Lockheed Martin
Pesawat F-35 adalah yang paling mahal dibanding pesawat lainnya, karena memang ini pesawat generasi ke-5 bukan lagi generasi ke-4++. Apalagi jika kita memilih varian F35B dengan kemampuan STOVL (terbang dan mendarat secara vertikal).

Masalah APBN tentunya akan terbebani. Meskipun demikian, dengan sistem manajemen tertentu, penerimaan pajak dari industri yang terlibat bisa saja dimungkinkan.

Tentunya kita juga bisa melakukan imbal dagang, seperti menggunakan komoditi yang Indonesia hasilkan. Sehingga, semahal apapun kita membeli, bisa diimbangi dengan ekspor.

Seperti Thailand dulu membayar pesawat produk IPTN (PT Dirgantara Indonesia kini) dengan beras ketan atau Malaysia yang membeli pesawat buatan BAE Systems dari Inggris dengan kelapa sawitnya.

Namun yang pasti, ini adalah tantangan yang harus dikembangkan model manajemen solusinya.

Kesiapan industri adalah kendala berikutnya. Mengandalkan BUMN tentu saja dimungkinkan, namun seperti yang kita ketahui kapasitasnya sangat terbatas seperti halnya PTDI.

Namun, ini pun tentunya tantangan. Ada beberapa model seperti Konsorsium BUMN atau memperbaiki PTDI dan menarik dana masyarakat melalui IPO.

Gagasan lainnya atau kombinasinya, yaitu dengan menarik swasta nasional dalam program ini. Tentunya dengan proyeksi keuntungan yang jelas bagi semua pihak.





Dispen Kormar
Mengejar penguasaan dan produksi teknologi militer, akan menghasilkan _spin off_ pada industri sipil dengan implikasi bisnis yang biasanya tinggi. Seperti GPS militer, ternyata mampu melahirkan varian produk turunan yang memanfaatkan GPS dan ujungnya memberikan pajak pada negara.

Kendala berikutnya adalah embargo terutama pihak Amerika Serikat. Kita pernah trauma pada embargo AS pada semua pesawat militer produknya karena kasus pelanggaran HAM Timor Timur.

Namun perlu diingat, kita juga pernah merasakan embargo Uni Soviet pada kasus yang sama yaitu pelanggaran HAM genosida pengikut PKI. Keduanya menghasilkan kelumpuhan bagi TNI AU dalam melakukan operasi.

Ketakutan akan embargo, sebenarnya sederhana saja. Selama kita tidak melanggar kaidah universal seperti pelanggaran HAM dan melakukan politik yang ekspansionis, sebenarnya hal ini tidak perlu di khawatirkan.

Politik Luar Negeri Indonesia, saya percaya akan mengaturnya dengan baik. Indonesia dulu lahir dengan keterampilan dan ketangguhan diplomasi untuk kepentingan nasional. Sekarang kita harus lebih baik lagi dari masa lalu.

*Versi Indonesia*





Roni Sontani
Varian F-35 yang sesuai untuk Indonesia adalah F35B STOVL menggunakan _TurboLift System_. Karena geografis Indonesia yang memiliki banyak pulau, yang artinya banyak “kapal induk” pangkalan yang secara alamiah memperkuat kemampuan tempur secara strategis. Kita bisa muncul di mana saja meskipun tanpa landasan yang mudah dipantau dari pengamatan udara.

Namun ada juga pertimbangan bahwa yang paling cocok adalah F-35A, varian konvensional tanpa _TurboLift system_. Ini lebih murah mengingat landasan pesawat di pangkalan militer Indonesia maupun bandara-bandara besar sudah banyak yang mumpuni dalam standar NATO.

Sehingga, dengan membeli varian F-35A bisa menghemat anggaran yang signifikan dan juga memiliki jarak jangkau yang lebih luas karena tidak terbebani _TurboLift System_ yang tidak terpakai saat _cruise mode_ terbangnya.





USAF
Namun tentunya, sekali lagi, semua gagasan ini membutuhkan pertimbangan yang sangat dalam. Yaitu, dengan mempertimbangkan sebanyak mungkin aspek serta desain kebijakan terbaik yang menguntungkan negeri ini sebelum menjadi sebuah keputusan politik.

Dengan doa, berpikir, dan bekerja keras, _Chakra_ yang saya sebut sebagai sandi Proyek Akuisisi Jet Siluman F-35 oleh Indonesia dapat kita wujudkan.

*Dr. Connie Rahakundini Bakrie*

https://www.airspace-review.com/2019/08/24/chakra-proyek-akuisisi-jet-siluman-f-35-oleh-indonesia/


----------



## polanski

Indonesia ordered amphibious armored vehicles from Russia: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ered-amphibious-armored-vehicles-from-russia/


----------



## Ruhnama

gondes said:


> produksi lokal F-16 seri terbaru.


Boleh juga sih kalau emang bisa, but we are not non-nato major ally.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

gondes said:


> *Chakra, Proyek Akuisisi Jet Siluman F-35 oleh Indonesia*
> CategoryAir ForcePosted onAgustus 24, 2019AuthorRahakundini Bakrie
> 
> Dengan doa, berpikir, dan bekerja keras, _Chakra_ yang saya sebut sebagai sandi Proyek Akuisisi Jet Siluman F-35 oleh Indonesia dapat kita wujudkan.
> 
> *Dr. Connie Rahakundini Bakrie*
> 
> https://www.airspace-review.com/2019/08/24/chakra-proyek-akuisisi-jet-siluman-f-35-oleh-indonesia/



Bayar KF-X / IF-X aja susah sekarang mau beli F-35

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> Boleh juga sih kalau emang bisa, but we are not non-nato major ally.


Loh, jaman peace bima sena aja gaperlu jadi major nato ally aja udah dikasih local produce part nya F16 kok


----------



## striver44

*Korps Marinir Akan Menggenapkan Jumlah Ranratfib Baru Menjadi 100 Unit*

25 Maret 2020




BTR-50PK dari Ukraina dan BT-3F buatan Rusia (image : Defense Studies)

Kementerian Pertahanan Indonesia dilaporkan telah mengalokasikan dana Rp.3.6 trilyun (USD 286 million) untuk membeli kendaraan pendarat amfibi BT-3F sebanyak 79 unit. Meskipun belum terkonfirmasi namun dengan tambahan 79 unit maka jumlah kendaraan BT-3F baru untuk Korps Marinir diproyeksikan akan menjadi 100 unit.

Korps Marinir mempunyai batalyon kendaraan pendarat amfibi (ranratfib) di tiap Pasmar (Pasukan Marinir) yang dapat dipenuhi dengan 2 tipe kendaraan yaitu kendaraan beroda rantai dan kendaraan beroda ban (8x8). Namun demikian untuk kendaraan pendarat beroda ban ini belum ada produk yang cocok dan memenuhi standar Korps Marinir, sehingga untuk saat ini diperkuat dengan BTR-50P, AMX-10P, BTR-50PK dan LVT7.. 

Pembelian kendaraan pendaraft amfibi roda-rantai terakhir dilakukan tahun 1997 berupa pesanan kendaraan BTR-50PK dari Ukraina dengan jumlah 34 unit, kendaraan ini datang tahun 1999 bersamaan dengan 3 kendaraan ARV BREM-2. Ranratfib BTR-50PK ini diterima dalam keadaan baru dan belum pernah dipakai, hanya saja tersimpan cukup lama di gudang.

Kemudian pada bulan April 2019 Korps Marinir melakukan pemesanan ranratfib jenis BT-3F dari Rusia sebanyak 21 unit senilai USD 67,2 juta bersamaan dengan pesanan batch ketiga tank amfibi jenis BMP3F sebanyak 22 unit senilai USD 108 juta. Pesanan kendaraan ini belum datang dan direncanakan untuk datang pada tahun 2021-2022. Indonesia merupakan launch customer untuk kendaraan BT-3F ini.

Ada lagi hibah ranratfib LVTP-7 sebanyak 10 unit dari Korea Selatan tahun 2009 dari total rencana hibah sebanyak 35 unit. Sebanyak 25 unit sisanya rencananya didatangkan kembali tahun 2012 namun terganjal ijin dari pemerintah AS sebagai pemilik asal kendaraan ini.

Sesuai MEF 2024 paling tidak dibutuhkan 3 batalyon kendaraan pendarat amfibi, saat ini 1 batalyon ranratfib berkekuatan 87 unit kendaraan roda rantai, artinya akan ada kebutuhan 261 ranratfib yang dapat dipenuhi dengan kendaraan roda-rantai dan kendaraan roda ban.

Tambahan kendaraan pendarat amfibi sangat dibutuhkan oleh Korps Marinir karena Pasmar 3 di Sorong, Papua telah beroperasi.


----------



## V3NOM12

striver44 said:


> *Korps Marinir Akan Menggenapkan Jumlah Ranratfib Baru Menjadi 100 Unit*
> 
> 25 Maret 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTR-50PK dari Ukraina dan BT-3F buatan Rusia (image : Defense Studies)
> 
> Kementerian Pertahanan Indonesia dilaporkan telah mengalokasikan dana Rp.3.6 trilyun (USD 286 million) untuk membeli kendaraan pendarat amfibi BT-3F sebanyak 79 unit. Meskipun belum terkonfirmasi namun dengan tambahan 79 unit maka jumlah kendaraan BT-3F baru untuk Korps Marinir diproyeksikan akan menjadi 100 unit.
> 
> Korps Marinir mempunyai batalyon kendaraan pendarat amfibi (ranratfib) di tiap Pasmar (Pasukan Marinir) yang dapat dipenuhi dengan 2 tipe kendaraan yaitu kendaraan beroda rantai dan kendaraan beroda ban (8x8). Namun demikian untuk kendaraan pendarat beroda ban ini belum ada produk yang cocok dan memenuhi standar Korps Marinir, sehingga untuk saat ini diperkuat dengan BTR-50P, AMX-10P, BTR-50PK dan LVT7..
> 
> Pembelian kendaraan pendaraft amfibi roda-rantai terakhir dilakukan tahun 1997 berupa pesanan kendaraan BTR-50PK dari Ukraina dengan jumlah 34 unit, kendaraan ini datang tahun 1999 bersamaan dengan 3 kendaraan ARV BREM-2. Ranratfib BTR-50PK ini diterima dalam keadaan baru dan belum pernah dipakai, hanya saja tersimpan cukup lama di gudang.
> 
> Kemudian pada bulan April 2019 Korps Marinir melakukan pemesanan ranratfib jenis BT-3F dari Rusia sebanyak 21 unit senilai USD 67,2 juta bersamaan dengan pesanan batch ketiga tank amfibi jenis BMP3F sebanyak 22 unit senilai USD 108 juta. Pesanan kendaraan ini belum datang dan direncanakan untuk datang pada tahun 2021-2022. Indonesia merupakan launch customer untuk kendaraan BT-3F ini.
> 
> Ada lagi hibah ranratfib LVTP-7 sebanyak 10 unit dari Korea Selatan tahun 2009 dari total rencana hibah sebanyak 35 unit. Sebanyak 25 unit sisanya rencananya didatangkan kembali tahun 2012 namun terganjal ijin dari pemerintah AS sebagai pemilik asal kendaraan ini.
> 
> Sesuai MEF 2024 paling tidak dibutuhkan 3 batalyon kendaraan pendarat amfibi, saat ini 1 batalyon ranratfib berkekuatan 87 unit kendaraan roda rantai, artinya akan ada kebutuhan 261 ranratfib yang dapat dipenuhi dengan kendaraan roda-rantai dan kendaraan roda ban.
> 
> Tambahan kendaraan pendarat amfibi sangat dibutuhkan oleh Korps Marinir karena Pasmar 3 di Sorong, Papua telah beroperasi.



Im afraid this is just to sweeten the "alot" process of Su-35 if not has been cancelled. I hope not


----------



## Nike

Right now i just concerned about our campaign against Corona pandemic in our country. The fucking government cant give adequate support for our current frontline medic and paramedic units, there is no comprehensive strategy on how to handle the spreading of this disaster, if it war the enemy had attacked our palace capital and this fucking government just sit idly while planga plongo. There is victims among nurses and doctor while fighting against corona, but so far only Prabowo among the cabinet who able to give adequate responses by sending aircraft to ask China health kits supply, personally asking Sritex owner to shift their production line toward Medical gear and asking Chief of staff to build military hospital in Galang islands and propose Jakarta lockdown, but denied by Jokowi and Luhut . So far Anies Baswedan is giving more better responces, he open access to let people know about spreading of Corona traces in Jakarta, and several times asking for Jakarta lockdown, Jokowi is failed big times right now!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## striver44

V3NOM12 said:


> Im afraid this is just to sweeten the "alot" process of Su-35 if not has been cancelled. I hope not


You know what ? The govt should get rid of the russian deal whatsoever or start making fast decision. Iya atau engga? That simple.
We are short on fuckin available airframes and the situation north is not going to be any better soon. The govt make this whole fighter purchase as if we are buying potato's at local traditional market. So many pointless negotiations.

We should sign the contract as soon as possible or left it altogether. We must start thinking on buying or maybe leasing used fighter jets until the jets have their FOC. This applies also to naval procurement.

SMH on this su35 dumb deal.


----------



## Nike

Russian IFV or APC is no problemo, but Russian fighter is a big problem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


maintenance repair transfer tech ?? if mindef can push to a level of getting a chassis, suspension and transmission designing technology from Daimler , im going to give them a big thumbs up .


----------



## UMNOPutra

trishna_amṛta said:


> Bayar KF-X / IF-X aja susah sekarang mau beli F-35



Hahahaha ... Wonder if your people are not tire and angry to hear many "big news" like these ?


----------



## Chestnut

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha ... Wonder if your people are not tire and angry to hear many "big news" like these ?


I mean, at least we have an Air Force that's still flying lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

https://www.google.com/amp/s/histor...na-indonesia-menjual-helikopter-ke-iran-Dnoe7

When we want sell chopper to Iran but cancelled because allegation we also sell exocet to iran


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Right now i just concerned about our campaign against Corona pandemic in our country. The fucking government cant give adequate support for our current frontline medic and paramedic units, there is no comprehensive strategy on how to handle the spreading of this disaster, if it war the enemy had attacked our palace capital and this fucking government just sit idly while planga plongo. There is victims among nurses and doctor while fighting against corona, but so far only Prabowo among the cabinet who able to give adequate responses by sending aircraft to ask China health kits supply, personally asking Sritex owner to shift their production line toward Medical gear and asking Chief of staff to build military hospital in Galang islands and propose Jakarta lockdown, but denied by Jokowi and Luhut . So far Anies Baswedan is giving more better responces, he open access to let people know about spreading of Corona traces in Jakarta, and several times asking for Jakarta lockdown, Jokowi is failed big times right now!!!!


Because afraid about econony collaapse etc also some buzzer said lockdown make worse, 98 will happen again, mass riot etc

And thenn.... DKI 1 has warned to people not mudik, Jabar 1 also warned and Jateng 1 also but.... people dont care 
Only Tegal that dare to lockdown (also tegal have many perantau in ibukota right)


Kansel said:


> Loh, jaman peace bima sena aja gaperlu jadi major nato ally aja udah dikasih local produce part nya F16 kok


Partnya apaan? But in the future can f16 produce locally if we have enough fund and willingness ?


----------



## Var Dracon

If you haven't noticed already

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> Partnya apaan? But in the future can f16 produce locally if we have enough fund and willingness ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

The Alman guy post about next future frigate, can someone give confirmation about those weapons Will be installed? I think its underpower if those for iver, from who the proposal came from and how about the chance being accept? Any info...?


----------



## Gen3115

Ruhnama said:


> Partnya apaan? But in the future can f16 produce locally if we have enough fund and willingness ?








https://books.google.co.id/books?id...isKHUryAJIQ6AEwAXoECAsQAQ#v=onepage&q&f=false

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

san.geuk said:


> The Alman guy post about next future frigate, can someone give confirmation about those weapons Will be installed? I think its underpower if those for iver, from who the proposal came from and how about the chance being accept? Any info...?


"variant" of iver are something our govt trying to hype the news about future frigate , we only look the part it's "iver" while its actually a "variants" of it , if something that alman said was somewhat true (while i hope not) , then ABSALON Class it is ? , orrrr ...... it's a revised specification for our PKR frigates , i really hope this one is the true one and not for our heavy frigate instead .

and based on alman speech , that is actually an offer from the involved company itself and not from our mindef , i hope our mindef would review this proposed offer , if deemed the configuration is underpowered .


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> "variant" of iver are something our govt trying to hype the news about future frigate , we only look the part it's "iver" while its actually a "variants" of it , if something that alman said was somewhat true (while i hope not) , then ABSALON Class it is ? , orrrr ...... it's a revised specification for our PKR frigates , i really hope this one is the true one and not for our heavy frigate instead .
> 
> and based on alman speech , that is actually an offer from the involved company itself and not from our mindef , i hope our mindef would review this proposed offer , if deemed the configuration is underpowered .



Proposal of Damen it is

Actually Damen omega specs is like that


----------



## san.geuk

Raduga said:


> "variant" of iver are something our govt trying to hype the news about future frigate , we only look the part it's "iver" while its actually a "variants" of it , if something that alman said was somewhat true (while i hope not) , then ABSALON Class it is ? , orrrr ...... it's a revised specification for our PKR frigates , i really hope this one is the true one and not for our heavy frigate instead .
> 
> and based on alman speech , that is actually an offer from the involved company itself and not from our mindef , i hope our mindef would review this proposed offer , if deemed the configuration is underpowered .



Let's hope the weapons system he mention is not for heavy frigate one, since he also mention about smart-
S in his timeline, if it for the next additional martadinata or new Kornas, well at least it has 16 Cell vls




Nike said:


> Proposal of Damen it is
> 
> Actually Damen omega specs is like that


I thought they Will use aster 30


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


will they stuck with that truck platform ??? i think i can make some comparison with the japs launcher platform since both are based on japanese truck , isuzu specifically.





















now we can see which thing we should fix to actually make our truck platform become more "gahar" .


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> will they stuck with that truck platform ??? i think i can make some comparison with the japs launcher platform since both are based on japanese truck , isuzu specifically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 618476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now we can see which thing we should fix to actually make our truck platform become more "gahar" .



Japan aesthetic is top notch lah


----------



## Indos

New Rhan launcher look much better then the previous prototype from different company. If the test result is quite satisfactory, government should not feel reluctant to order it in good number. 

Rhan 122B rocket factory should also be build as soon as possible as the rocket itself has already passed military test and if I am not mistaken have already got military certificate form our Armed Force.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Are we talking about military specs or just the aesthetics lol, is this an automotive forum?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> View attachment 618400


And now are iptn/di still produce that part?

In wiki common something interesting founded
https://commons.m.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Reksa_Wisaya_Dharma,_Nomor_2,_1979._P48.jpg
Like this, are tni want blekhok in 1979 (the year when this chopper introduced) or just only talking2 about capability ?


----------



## Aghost132483

HellFireIndo said:


> Are we talking about military specs or just the aesthetics lol, is this an automotive forum?



Not just aesthetics but offroad capability too, you can see RM Grad on Tatra platform, our marine could deploy it from LCU through sandy beach and muddy terrain. therefore Pindad should think to produce military truck that can be use for military logistic or weapon platform, moreover to become TNI standard truck


----------



## Raduga

*Czech companies to supply Pandur II armored fighting vehicles to Indonesia*








06 / 02 / 2020, 10:00
The companies of the Czechoslovak Group (CSG) holding received another significant contract for the Indonesian armed forces in a short time. After a previously announced contract for rocket launchers, ammunition and engineer vehicles, Czech companies will newly supply, in cooperation with local companies, Indonesia with 23 Pandur II 8x8 armored fighting vehicles. The contract was concluded in December 2019.

Currently, Excalibur Army from CSG holds supplies of special floating bridge vehicles for Indonesian armed forces on the basis of a contract worth billions of Czech Crowns from 2017. Completion of deliveries is planned for the second half of 2020. Excalibur Army in cooperation with Tatra Defense Vehicle will start to perform another contract for the Indonesian Army, which the Czech companies have recently won. Between 2021 and 2022, the Indonesian army will acquire more than two dozen Pandur II 8x8 floating wheeled combat vehicles, which will be equipped with a combat turret mounted with a 30 mm cannon by Ares company.


The project is backed by Excalibur Army, which has an extensive sales network and has already achieved several business successes on the Indonesian market, in cooperation with Tatra Defense Vehicle, a leading Czech manufacturer of ground military equipment and Pandur II 8x8 production license holder. The Czech Ministry of Defence, specifically the Industrial Cooperation Department under the leadership of Tomáš Kopečný, provided very significant support in the negotiations on this contract in support of domestic industry projects. The state-owned Indonesian company PT. PINDAD (PERSERO) will also participate in the supply of vehicles. “Within the framework of industrial cooperation, the Indonesian partner will ensure the production of some technological subgroups and participate in the final assembly of vehicles. In the future, *the Indonesian company is expected to be involved in the production of Pandur II 8x8 vehicles due to the possibility of extending the contract to hundreds of vehicles, ”Excalibur Army Commercial Director Richard Kuběna said.*

“The latest contract for the supply of Pandur II vehicles to Indonesia is another significant commercial success of the CSG holding companies. What makes it even more important is that the Indonesian armed forces were trying for find a solution of the modernization of their armament by acquiring modern vehicles on the 8x8 chassis for several years and carefully choosing between different offers and types of vehicles,” Michal Strnad, owner of CSG holding, said. The command of the local army demanded equipment proven in operation, ideally included in the armament of the NATO armies, with very good terrain throughput, navigation capability and ballistic and anti-mine resistance corresponding to modern standards. All criteria were met by the Pandur II 8x8 vehicles, produced in the Czech Republic and serving within the Czech Army.

Excalibur Army has already made several successful projects in Southeast Asia. In addition to the current contract for special bridge and logistics vehicles, the company in recent years delivered to Indonesia, for example, RM-70 Vampire rocket launcher systems, including special support and command vehicles. The company continues to supply missile technology, spare parts for ground vehicles and also provides services for the Indonesian Army and Marine Corps.

https://www.czdjournal.com/defence/...mored-fighting-vehicles-to-indonesia-260.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

HellFireIndo said:


> Are we talking about military specs or just the aesthetics lol, is this an automotive forum?


not just by aesthetic but functionalitiy means , especially that chassis with high ground clearance.


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> *Czech companies to supply Pandur II armored fighting vehicles to Indonesia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 06 / 02 / 2020, 10:00
> The companies of the Czechoslovak Group (CSG) holding received another significant contract for the Indonesian armed forces in a short time. After a previously announced contract for rocket launchers, ammunition and engineer vehicles, Czech companies will newly supply, in cooperation with local companies, Indonesia with 23 Pandur II 8x8 armored fighting vehicles. The contract was concluded in December 2019.
> 
> Currently, Excalibur Army from CSG holds supplies of special floating bridge vehicles for Indonesian armed forces on the basis of a contract worth billions of Czech Crowns from 2017. Completion of deliveries is planned for the second half of 2020. Excalibur Army in cooperation with Tatra Defense Vehicle will start to perform another contract for the Indonesian Army, which the Czech companies have recently won. Between 2021 and 2022, the Indonesian army will acquire more than two dozen Pandur II 8x8 floating wheeled combat vehicles, which will be equipped with a combat turret mounted with a 30 mm cannon by Ares company.
> 
> 
> The project is backed by Excalibur Army, which has an extensive sales network and has already achieved several business successes on the Indonesian market, in cooperation with Tatra Defense Vehicle, a leading Czech manufacturer of ground military equipment and Pandur II 8x8 production license holder. The Czech Ministry of Defence, specifically the Industrial Cooperation Department under the leadership of Tomáš Kopečný, provided very significant support in the negotiations on this contract in support of domestic industry projects. The state-owned Indonesian company PT. PINDAD (PERSERO) will also participate in the supply of vehicles. “Within the framework of industrial cooperation, the Indonesian partner will ensure the production of some technological subgroups and participate in the final assembly of vehicles. In the future, *the Indonesian company is expected to be involved in the production of Pandur II 8x8 vehicles due to the possibility of extending the contract to hundreds of vehicles, ”Excalibur Army Commercial Director Richard Kuběna said.*
> 
> “The latest contract for the supply of Pandur II vehicles to Indonesia is another significant commercial success of the CSG holding companies. What makes it even more important is that the Indonesian armed forces were trying for find a solution of the modernization of their armament by acquiring modern vehicles on the 8x8 chassis for several years and carefully choosing between different offers and types of vehicles,” Michal Strnad, owner of CSG holding, said. The command of the local army demanded equipment proven in operation, ideally included in the armament of the NATO armies, with very good terrain throughput, navigation capability and ballistic and anti-mine resistance corresponding to modern standards. All criteria were met by the Pandur II 8x8 vehicles, produced in the Czech Republic and serving within the Czech Army.
> 
> Excalibur Army has already made several successful projects in Southeast Asia. In addition to the current contract for special bridge and logistics vehicles, the company in recent years delivered to Indonesia, for example, RM-70 Vampire rocket launcher systems, including special support and command vehicles. The company continues to supply missile technology, spare parts for ground vehicles and also provides services for the Indonesian Army and Marine Corps.
> 
> https://www.czdjournal.com/defence/...mored-fighting-vehicles-to-indonesia-260.html


Hope marine want take pandur. Usually marine interested with ex east made weaponry. Like they buy cz 805


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

https://m.cnnindonesia.com/nasional...orona-perwira-menengah-tni-au-meninggal-dunia


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


That's surely is not our Naval Vessels at all , PLAN Type 074 Yuhai class LST , and Type 037II Missile Boat .


----------



## Ruhnama

Apa ini masuk pertahanan? Mana yg lbh baik karantina wilayah apa darurat sipil


----------



## Kansel

*Elang Hitam Dirancang Sesuai Kebutuhan TNI AU*

31 Maret 2020





UAV Elang Hitam (photo : BPPT)

*Elang Hitam Penjaga Kedaulatan Negara*

Luasnya wilayah dan besarnya ancaman yang dihadapi membuat Indonesia harus bisa segera mandiri merancang dan memproduksi pesawat udara nirawak (PUNA). Kemandirian itu penting bukan hanya untuk menghindari potensi sabotase asing dalam komunikasi data selama pengoperasian PUNA, namun juga demi ketahanan negara.

Untuk itu, Badan Penelitian dan Pengembangan (Balitbang) Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) menginiasi pembuatan PUNA yang mampu terbang di ketinggian menengah dan terbang lama (medium altitude long endurance/MALE) pada 2015. PUNA bernama Elang Hitam itu dikerjakan konsorsium yang terdiri atas tujuh lembaga mulai 2017.

Ketujuh lembaga yang terlibat selain Balitbang Kemhan adalah Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT), Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (Lapan), Direktorat Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan (Ditjen Pothan) Kemhan dan Institut Teknologi Bandung. Sedangkan industri yang terlibat adalah PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) dan PT Len Industri.

"Elang Hitam dirancang sesuai kebutuhan TNI Angkatan Udara sebagai pengguna," kata Deputi Bidang Teknologi Industri Rancang Bangun dan Rekayasa BPPT Wahyu Widodo Pandoe di Jakarta, Kamis (26/3/2020). Dalam konsorsium ini, BPPT bertugas merancang dan menguji pesawatnya.

Sesuai kebutuhan, pesawat didesain untuk melakukan patroli wilayah, seperti memantau perbatasan atau mengawasi lautan dari pencurian ikan. Pesawat juga dilengkapi senjata hingga bisa melakukan tindakan awal bagi pelanggar hukum dan kedaulatan negara.

Meski pesawat tanpa awak, tantangan mewujudkan PUNA ini sangat besar. "Pembuatan PUNA MALE ini sarat teknologi tinggi," kata Manajer Program Pesawat Terbang Tanpa Awak PTDI Bona P Fitrikananda. PTDI dalam proyek ini berperan memproduksi dan mengintegrasikan berbagai sistem yang ada.

Tantangan membuat PUNA MALE itu salah satunya berasal dari ketinggian jelajah pesawat. Di ketinggian menengah (medium altitude), antara 15.000-30.000 kaki atau 4,5-9,2 kilometer dari permukaan laut, juga merupakan wilayah terbang pesawat lain, termasuk pesawat penumpang. Karena itu, PUNA harus bisa mendeteksi dan menghindar bila ada pesawat lain di dekatnya. Karena itu, pesawat harus dilengkapi dengan berbagai sensor baik untuk mengukur kecepatan, ketinggian dan kemiringan pesawat.

Selain itu, suhu dan tekanan udara pada ketinggian menengah juga sudah turun. Situasi lingkungan itu juga harus diantisipasi agar tak memengaruhi kinerja pesawat.





UAV Elang Hitam (image : BPPT)

Elang Hitam juga dirancang mampu terbang lama (long endurance) 24-30 jam. Pesawat didesain memiliki waktu terbang optimal 24 jam, sedangkan enam jam sisanya untuk mengantisipasi jika pesawat membutuhkan waktu terbang tambahan akibat adanya persoalan tertentu.

Untuk terbang selama itu, pesawat harus berukuran dan bertenaga besar. Pesawat juga harus bisa membawa banyak bahan bakar avtur. Semua itu akan berimbas pada besar dan beratnya PUNA. Dimensi besar dan berat Elang Hitam ini sudah mirip dengan pesawat berawak kecil.

Untuk mengatasi itu, lanjut Bona, pesawat dibuat menggunakan material komposit hingga 95 persen, termasuk untuk struktur utamanya, seperti rangka pesawat. Komposit itu membuat bobot pesawat menjadi lebih ringan. Untuk PUNA, belum ada aturan keharusan penggunaan logam pada rangka pesawat seperti pada pesawat penumpang.

"Bahan bakar PUNA masih menggunakan avtur yang sudah teruji, bukan listrik atau tenaga surya," ujarnya. Selain penggunaan listrik dan tenaga surya belum teruji, penggunaan baterai untuk menyimpan energinya juga akan menambah berat pesawat.

Tantangan lain membuat PUNA dibanding pesawat berawak adalah memindahkan sistem kendali dari pilot di kokpit pesawat ke pengendali di darat yang tak melihat langsung pesawat. Dengan kondisi itu, selain banyak sensor, pesawat juga harus memiliki sistem kendali terbang (flight control system/FCS) yang mumpuni.

FCS itu akan menjadi otak pesawat. Elang Hitam harus bisa lepas landas dan mendarat secara mandiri dalam berbagai kondisi laandasan pacu. Pesawat juga harus bisa mengikuti jalur terbang yang telah ditentukan dan melakukan sejumlah tindakan, termasuk saat terjadi kedaruratan.

"Sistem autopilot yang mumpuni jadi sangat penting pada PUNA," kata Bona.

Untuk tahap awal, FCS menggunakan produk buatan luar negeri. Namun, saat ini Lapan bersama PT Len Industri sedang merancang FCS sendiri yang akan digunakan pada produksi Elang Hitam berikutnya. PT Len Industri juga membuat sistem kendali di darat (ground control system/GCS) yang akan memandu pergerakan pesawat.

Menentukan misi dan memilih senjata yang akan dilekatkan pada pesawat juga jadi persoalan genting. Misi PUNA ini ditentukan oleh Ditjen Pohan Kemhan, sedangkan senjatanya dipilih berdasar kebutuhan TNI Angkatan Udara sebagai pengguna atau yang menjalankan misi.

Untuk pengintaian, PUNA dilengkapi dengan kamera resolusi tinggi yang bisa bekerja siang dan malam serta radar bukaan sintetis (synthetic aperture radar/SAR). Sedangkan senjata untuk penindakan awal itu masih berupa pilihan, antara roket yang dikendalikan atau bom pintar (smart bomb).

Pesawat dirancang setidaknya mampu membawa empat roket yang masing-masing memiliki berat 30-40 kilogram. Jika dipilih roket, tambah Wahyu, roket akan dilengkapi sistem pemandu laser agar bisa pas mencapai target.

"Pemilihan jenis dan peletakan senjata itu akan sangat memengaruhi performa terbang pesawat," katanya. Penghidupan (firing) senjata pun juga akan memengaruhi stabilitas pesawat.





UAV Elang Hitam (image : Tempo)

*Uji terbang*

Elang Hitam pertama kali diperkenalkan ke publik (roll out) pada 30 Desember 2019 di hanggar PTDI di Bandung, Jawa Barat. Rencananya, pesawat ini akan terbang perdana pada akhir 2020.

Menurut Wahyu, karena pesawat ini tanpa awak, uji terbang perdana akan dilakukan di daerah yang jauh dari kepadatan penduduk guna menghindari kemungkinan gagal terbang. Meski belum ditentukan lokasinya, namun sejumlah daerah yang memiliki lapangan terbang sudah menjadi pilihan seperti Cirebon dan Pangandaran di Jawa Barat atau Natuna di Kepulauan Riau.

Tahun ini juga, konsorsium akan membuat dua purwarupa Elang Hitam lainnya hingga total ada tiga pesawat yang digunakan untuk keperluan berbeda. Satu pesawat akan digunakan untuk uji pengembangan sebelum sertifikasi, satu pesawat untuk uji terbang dan sertifikasi, serta satu pesawat lain untuk uji struktur dan kekuatan di laboratorium uji milik BPPT.

Pesawat akan disertifikasi sebagai pesawat militer yang membawa senjata (unmaned combat aerial vehicle/UCAV) oleh Indonesia Military Airworthiness Authority (IMAA) yang ada di Kemhan.

Jika nanti Elang Hitam dimodifikasi untuk keperluan sipil, misalkan untuk pemetaan atau pemantauan wilayah bencana, maka PUNA akan disertifikasi ulang di Direktorat Kelaikudaraan dan Pengoperasian Pesawat Udara (DKUPPU) Kementerian Perhubungan. Proses sertifikasi pesawat militer dan sipil memang berbeda.

Pada 2022, proses sertifikasi sebagai UCAV diharapkan bisa selesai. Proses sertifikasi memang membutuhkan waktu lama, terutama akibat adanya persenjataan yang dibawa. Namun, "Pemerintah komitmen untuk menyelesaikan PUNA MALE Elang Hitam itu sebelum 2024," tegas Wahyu.

Sertifikasi di dalam negeri itu dipilih karena Elang Hitam akan digunakan untuk memenuhi kebutuhan dalam negeri yang sangat besar. Luasnya wilayah Indonesia dan banyak pangkalan udara TNI AU membuat kebutuhan PUNA MALE sangat besar. Dibanding penggunaan pesawat tempur, pemakaian PUNA pun akan menekan biaya dan meminimalkan risiko operasi. Kalaupun pemerintah mengizinkan inovasi teknologi anak bangsa itu diekspor, maka pasar Asia Afrika sangat menjanjikan.

Wahyu berharap proyek konsorsium PUNA MALE ini berhasil, Elang Hitam benar-benar bisa digunakan, diproduksi, dan dipasarkan. "Sudah saatnya Indonesia masuk dalam jajaran negara-negara maju yang bisa memproduksi teknologi tinggi," tambahnya.

(Kompas)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

INDONESIA
*LANUD ISWAHJUDI BERLAKUKAN STATUS PARTIALLY LOCKDOWN*
30 MARET 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR
Terhitung mulai Senin (30/03/2020) Lanud Iswahjudi memberlakukan status _Partially Lockdown_ atau pembatasan keluar/ masuk ksatrian Lanud Iswahjudi secara Parsial karena kondisi darurat terkait dengan penyebaran Covid-19.

Sejumlah protokol tentang pemberlakuan status ini wajib dipatuhi oleh siapa saja yang yang memiliki kepentingan di Lanud Iswahjudi, termasuk protokol tentang pelaksanaan tugas-tugas kedinasan.

Dilansir dari laman _TNI AU_ (30/ 03/ 2020), Danlanud Iswahjudi, Marsma TNI Widyargo Ikoputra, S.E., M.M, menyampaikan bahwa, _Partially Lockdown_ diberlakukan atas pertimbangan semakin meningkatnya tingkat penyebaran virus Corona di seluruh wilayah Indonesia, khususnya di wilayah Magetan dan Madiun, Jawa Timur.

“Kita terus berupaya mencegah semakin meluasnya penyebaran Covid-19, penetapan Lockdown secara parsial ini kita harapkan mampu menekan tingkat penyebaran virus Corona, khususnya di lingkungan Lanud Iswahjudi,” demikian disampaikan Marsma Iko.

Meskipun diberlakukan Lockdown secara parsial, sebagai satuan operasional tempur TNI Angkatan Udara, Lanud Iswahjudi dan Insub selalu siap dalam melaksanakan setiap perintah operasi udara maupun pelaksanaan latihan penerbangan. Hal ini menjadi salahsatu pertimbangan khusus, guna menjamin tetap tegaknya kedaulatan dan keamanan wilayah udara NKRI.

“Khusus dalam bidang operasi dan latihan, kita tetap menjaga kesiapan satuan tempur yang ada, karena tugas dalam menjaga kedaulatan wilayah udara NKRI harus tetap berjalan sesuai Standard Operating Procedure (SOP) yang ada,” tegas Marsma Iko.

_Photo: Jet tempur F-16 TNI AU (TNI AU)_

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

https://lancerdefense.com/2020/03/30/lanud-iswahjudi-berlakukan-status-partially-lockdown/

___________________________________________

*DIKKUALSUS TEKNISI PEMELIHARAN PESAWAT TEMPUR SUKHOI*
30 MARET 2020 DIANEKO_LC TINGGALKAN KOMENTAR




_Photo Ilustrasi: Pesawat tempur Su-30MK2 dengan tail number TS 3004 milik TNI AU menjalani pemeliharaan (bmpd.livejournal.com)_

Komandan Lanud Iswahjudi Marsma TNI Widyargo Ikoputra, S.E., M.M., secara resmi membuka Pendidikan Kualifikasi Khusus (Dikkualsus) Teknisi Pemeliharan Pesawat Tempur Sukhoi SU-27/30 Level 1 bertempat di hanggar Skadron Udara 14, Wing 3, Lanud Iswahjudi, Jumat (27/03/2020).

Dilansir dari laman _TNI AU_ (27/03/2020), Dikkualsus Skill Level 1 pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-27/30 ini, bertujuan menyiapkan teknisi agar memiliki kemampuan tingkat lanjut terkait pelaksanaan pemeliharaan dan sistem pesawat, serta dapat melepas dan memasang bagian-bagian pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-27/30.

Selain itu, melalui dikkualsus ini dapat terbentuk teknisi-teknisi Skadron Udara 14 yang dapat menganalisa permasalahan teknis pesawat, serta memiliki pengetahuan lebih spesifik tentang keselamatan terbang dan kerja, administrasi teknik serta Technical Order.

Pendidikan kualifikasi khusus Skill Level 1 pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-27/30 ini, diikuti oleh lima belas personel Skadron Udara 14 dan akan berlangsung selama tiga bulan.

Melalui pendidikan ini diharapkan dapat meningkatkan kemampuan teknisi Skadron Udara 14 untuk mengoperasikan dan melaksanakan pemeliharaan pesawat tempur Sukhoi SU-27/30.

_Editor: (D.E.S)_

https://lancerdefense.com/2020/03/30/dikkualsus-teknisi-pemeliharan-pesawat-tempur-sukhoi/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> LANUD ISWAHJUDI BERLAKUKAN STATUS PARTIALLY LOCKDOWN


Mungkin karena ada berita ini
https://m.cnnindonesia.com/nasional...orona-perwira-menengah-tni-au-meninggal-dunia


----------



## Nike

from museum peta Bogor, Credit pics to original owner. This Japanese weapons leftover we can preserve is actually great in number from this museum alone you can arming a full brigade infantry unit, not so sure about the lost and written off due to wear and tear and maintenance neglect during war not to mention some still lingering in dust in Army armory. , thats should be more larger. Our myth while fighting against dutch with bamboo should be dispelled


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


>



15000' operational ceiling is damn too low for mapping role of Indonesia terrain


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> from museum peta Bogor, Credit pics to original owner. This Japanese weapons leftover we can preserve is actually great in number from this museum alone you can arming a full brigade infantry unit, not so sure about the lost and written off due to wear and tear and maintenance neglect during war not to mention some still lingering in dust in Army armory. , thats should be more larger. Our myth while fighting against dutch with bamboo should be dispelled
> 
> View attachment 619427
> View attachment 619428
> View attachment 619429
> View attachment 619430
> View attachment 619431
> View attachment 619432
> View attachment 619433
> View attachment 619434


Nut just Japanese, you can see Lee-Enfields and Brens as well


----------



## radialv

Raduga said:


> *Czech companies to supply Pandur II armored fighting vehicles to Indonesia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 06 / 02 / 2020, 10:00
> The companies of the Czechoslovak Group (CSG) holding received another significant contract for the Indonesian armed forces in a short time. After a previously announced contract for rocket launchers, ammunition and engineer vehicles, Czech companies will newly supply, in cooperation with local companies, Indonesia with 23 Pandur II 8x8 armored fighting vehicles. The contract was concluded in December 2019.
> 
> Currently, Excalibur Army from CSG holds supplies of special floating bridge vehicles for Indonesian armed forces on the basis of a contract worth billions of Czech Crowns from 2017. Completion of deliveries is planned for the second half of 2020. Excalibur Army in cooperation with Tatra Defense Vehicle will start to perform another contract for the Indonesian Army, which the Czech companies have recently won. Between 2021 and 2022, the Indonesian army will acquire more than two dozen Pandur II 8x8 floating wheeled combat vehicles, which will be equipped with a combat turret mounted with a 30 mm cannon by Ares company.
> 
> 
> The project is backed by Excalibur Army, which has an extensive sales network and has already achieved several business successes on the Indonesian market, in cooperation with Tatra Defense Vehicle, a leading Czech manufacturer of ground military equipment and Pandur II 8x8 production license holder. The Czech Ministry of Defence, specifically the Industrial Cooperation Department under the leadership of Tomáš Kopečný, provided very significant support in the negotiations on this contract in support of domestic industry projects. The state-owned Indonesian company PT. PINDAD (PERSERO) will also participate in the supply of vehicles. “Within the framework of industrial cooperation, the Indonesian partner will ensure the production of some technological subgroups and participate in the final assembly of vehicles. In the future, *the Indonesian company is expected to be involved in the production of Pandur II 8x8 vehicles due to the possibility of extending the contract to hundreds of vehicles, ”Excalibur Army Commercial Director Richard Kuběna said.*
> 
> “The latest contract for the supply of Pandur II vehicles to Indonesia is another significant commercial success of the CSG holding companies. What makes it even more important is that the Indonesian armed forces were trying for find a solution of the modernization of their armament by acquiring modern vehicles on the 8x8 chassis for several years and carefully choosing between different offers and types of vehicles,” Michal Strnad, owner of CSG holding, said. The command of the local army demanded equipment proven in operation, ideally included in the armament of the NATO armies, with very good terrain throughput, navigation capability and ballistic and anti-mine resistance corresponding to modern standards. All criteria were met by the Pandur II 8x8 vehicles, produced in the Czech Republic and serving within the Czech Army.
> 
> Excalibur Army has already made several successful projects in Southeast Asia. In addition to the current contract for special bridge and logistics vehicles, the company in recent years delivered to Indonesia, for example, RM-70 Vampire rocket launcher systems, including special support and command vehicles. The company continues to supply missile technology, spare parts for ground vehicles and also provides services for the Indonesian Army and Marine Corps.
> 
> https://www.czdjournal.com/defence/...mored-fighting-vehicles-to-indonesia-260.html


meaning, year 2022, indonesian army will equiped with 23+(24+)=47+ Cobra IFV sir?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> from museum peta Bogor, Credit pics to original owner. This Japanese weapons leftover we can preserve is actually great in number from this museum alone you can arming a full brigade infantry unit, not so sure about the lost and written off due to wear and tear and maintenance neglect during war not to mention some still lingering in dust in Army armory. , thats should be more larger. Our myth while fighting against dutch with bamboo should be dispelled
> 
> View attachment 619427
> View attachment 619428
> View attachment 619429
> View attachment 619430
> View attachment 619431
> View attachment 619432
> View attachment 619433
> View attachment 619434


Arisaka, SMLE also american enfield, much japaese MG and bren
Bamboe roentjing used by bunch militia not professional tkr/tni. Also bamboe rontjinggers likely just militia and make chaos like bersiap ....


----------



## NEKONEKO

*China Chases Indonesia’s Fishing Fleets, Staking Claim to Sea’s Riches*
The Indonesian government appears to have backed away from confronting China, its largest trading partner. “Our fishermen feel scared,” one official said.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/31/world/asia/Indonesia-south-china-sea-fishing.html

Sufficient muscle needed to deal with expansionist country, even after obtaining sudetenland that doesn't stop nazi Germany to expand more and invade other country.

Its already April btw, lets see if there will be any press conference from MoD or it will be postponed because of the pandemic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> *China Chases Indonesia’s Fishing Fleets, Staking Claim to Sea’s Riches*
> The Indonesian government appears to have backed away from confronting China, its largest trading partner. “Our fishermen feel scared,” one official said.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/31/world/asia/Indonesia-south-china-sea-fishing.html
> 
> Sufficient muscle needed to deal with expansionist country, even after obtaining sudetenland that doesn't stop nazi Germany to expand more and invade other country.
> 
> Its already April btw, lets see if there will be any press conference from MoD or it will be postponed because of the pandemic.



Commies virus outbreak happened during their muscle flexing, always wary of ccp they are not sincere and quite dangerous


----------



## Kansel

*Readout of Secretary of Defense Dr. Mark T. Esper's Phone Call With Indonesian Minister of Defense Prabowo Subianto*
MARCH 31, 2020


Secretary of Defense Dr. Mark T. Esper spoke with his Indonesian counterpart, Minister of Defense Prabowo Subianto, on the phone today to discuss COVID-19. Both leaders offered sympathies to those affected by COVID-19 in the United States and in Indonesia. Secretary Esper thanked Minister Prabowo and his government for their leadership in responding to COVID-19 and asked how else the United States might help. Minister Prabowo conveyed his government's gratitude to the United States for its first tranche of support to Indonesia, including $2.3 million in funding from the U.S. Agency for International Development and a U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention advisor embedded with the Indonesian government. 

Secretary Esper and Minister Prabowo also discussed bilateral defense priorities, including military readiness and defense acquisitions. Both leaders conveyed their desire to meet again soon.

https://www.defense.gov/Newsroom/Re...mark-t-espers-phone-call-with-indonesian-min/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## san.geuk

This is a good news,
Should Indonesia select side from this time?

there is opportunity for indo extend more defence coorporation with the USA , maybe more price and bireucracy flexibility for indo to buy hi tech Toys, more access for their Arsenals,

the Wuhan coronavirus hamper our progress in all aspect, endanger our economy and killing our peoples at the same time northern commies taking opportunity to harash our fisherman


----------



## HellFireIndo

China seems to not only being greedy in claiming SCS, but rather much portion of their personnel too believe in the bullshit ancient fishing ground claim sincerely, which is kinda delusional but expected of such a state.


----------



## Raduga

__ https://www.facebook.com/





installation of new CIWS ? or yearly maintenance ?


----------



## striver44

funny to see that there are some people here who still refuse to be siding with USA and be neutral not to anger china.
*China is an enemy, yes it is*. and if the government refuses to acknowledged so ,there must be something fishy
we must pick side in the SCS while continuing to strengthened the Navy and Air Force.


----------



## UMNOPutra

HellFireIndo said:


> China seems to not only being greedy in claiming SCS, but rather much portion of their personnel too believe in the bullshit ancient fishing ground claim sincerely, which is kinda delusional but expected of such a state.



So... What will you do to the "Mighty" China ?


----------



## Chestnut

san.geuk said:


> This is a good news,
> Should Indonesia select side from this time?
> 
> there is opportunity for indo extend more defence coorporation with the USA , maybe more price and bireucracy flexibility for indo to buy hi tech Toys, more access for their Arsenals,
> 
> the Wuhan coronavirus hamper our progress in all aspect, endanger our economy and killing our peoples at the same time northern commies taking opportunity to harash our fisherman


China has no friends, only enemies that are the last to be killed.



striver44 said:


> funny to see that there are some people here who still refuse to be siding with USA and be neutral not to anger china.
> *China is an enemy, yes it is*. and if the government refuses to acknowledged so ,there must be something fishy
> we must pick side in the SCS while continuing to strengthened the Navy and Air Force.


Considering a few of our officials in the current administration has vetted private interests in economic dealing with the PRC, you can guess why some are adamant about distancing from China.


----------



## Raduga

*[Exclusive] Military and Aircraft Carriers Consider to Introduce Supersonic Air-to-Surface Missile*
[Kim Dae-Young's Milduk] carriers killer with Mach 2-3 speed , have a High possibility of integrated into KF-X

2020.03.19 (Thu) 14:40:21​[Biz Korea] We are considering the introduction of a supersonic air-to-surface missile capable of neutralizing aircraft carriers in neighboring countries. According to officials of the military, it was confirmed that in the early March of the March, the announcement of a prior research survey analysis was issued under the name of the 'airship missile-2'. It will begin in August of this year, and will be conducted for 4 months until December.






​The supersonic air-to-surface missile, which will be introduced by the Korean military, is highly likely to be installed and operated on the Korean-type fighter KF-X, considering the future business period. Photo = KAI provided

In general, anti-ship missiles fly at subsonic speeds of about 0.5 to 0.7 Mach, while supersonic anti-ship missiles fly at Mach 2 to 3, making it very difficult to intercept from the defending side. It is especially known as a useful weapon for neutralizing aircraft carriers. As an example, the 'Sungfeng (supersonic) -3 supersonic anti-ship missile' developed and deployed by Taiwan independently flies at a speed of Mach 2 or more and has the nickname of 'aircraft killer', that is, the aircraft carrier killer.

In the course of the test, missiles broke through the hull of large tanks, tank landers. Because it is faster than subsonic anti-ship missiles, it produces considerable power with pure kinetic energy alone. For this reason, China, a neighboring country, has developed and transformed various types of supersonic anti-ship missiles that can be launched from the ground, sea, and underwater and air.



The Shuangfeng-3 supersonic anti-ship missile, developed and deployed by Taiwan independently, flies at Mach 2 or higher and has the nickname of the aircraft carrier killer. Photo = Kim Dae-young

Japan is also known to have developed an ASM-3 supersonic air-to-surface missile equipped and operated by F-2 fighters. In January 2018, it was reported that development was completed in Japan, but instead of going into mass production, it is promoting improvement to extend the range. In this regard, military expert Moon Seung-beom, an issuer of monthly Defense Times Korea, said, "This movement in Japan is interpreted as being highly aware of China's aircraft carrier."

Unlike neighboring countries such as China, Japan, and Taiwan, Korea has not yet used supersonic anti-ship missiles. However, it was reported that development was in progress with the goal of actual deployment this year through media reports last year. Although no detailed information on the supersonic anti-ship missile being developed as a confidential business, that is, as a confidential business, has not been released, developments have been reviewed since 2007 and are expected to operate on land, sea and underwater.



It is known that Japan has developed an ASM-3 supersonic air-to-surface missile mounted and operated by an F-2 fighter jet. Photo = Ministry of Defense of Japan

It is also a matter of how our military will introduce supersonic air-to-air missiles. Prior studies have not yet been conducted, but our main importers of weapons, the United States and Europe, do not have supersonic air-to-air missiles. For this reason, plans to improve the supersonic anti-ship missiles currently being developed in Korea are considered promising.

In the case of supersonic air-to-air missiles, it is planned to be installed and operated on a fighter plane.In the case of F-35A, F-15K, and KF-16 fighter jets operated by the Air Force, the U.S. government and fighter manufacturer's permission are required when integrating domestically developed weapons into U.S. fighters. And a huge budget for test evaluation. For this reason, domestic defense industry officials consider that it is highly likely to be mounted on the KF-X, a Korean fighter, considering the future business period. Particularly, in the case of KF-X, there are no restrictions on the installation of domestic armament since it is progressed by domestic development.

Daeyoung Kim Military Critic writer@bizhankook.com

http://www.bizhankook.com/bk/articl...BXOtfxA2gOwgmzIg579VxJ40-rfGQmOinebSXhC8FtNLI
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
i really hope our govt will not backed up from this project , having an aircraft equipped with a carrier deterrent missile would be handy .


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nice to see the awkwardness between US and our MoD already sorted out.



san.geuk said:


> This is a good news,
> Should Indonesia select side from this time?


Let's just get close to the US whilst still being 'neutral', no need to choose side. It just that we have intersecting interest with the US, I think the common ground would be having a stronger Indonesia.

Don't forget that there is always udang dibalik bakwan for both Indonesia and US.



san.geuk said:


> there is opportunity for indo extend more defence coorporation with the USA , maybe more price and bireucracy flexibility for indo to buy hi tech Toys, more access for their Arsenals,


That will be good but need a lot of effort depend on what kind of stuff that we want, easier but also good (bidang ekonomi) for us is if we can avoid any tariffs (because of our trade surplus with them).


san.geuk said:


> the Wuhan coronavirus hamper our progress in all aspect, endanger our economy and killing our peoples at the same time northern commies taking opportunity to harash our fisherman


This crisis is a hard slap to the government, our society and our security forces.



HellFireIndo said:


> China seems to not only being greedy in claiming SCS, but rather much portion of their personnel too believe in the bullshit ancient fishing ground claim sincerely, which is kinda delusional but expected of such a state.


Kita aja ga pernah ngeclaim northern Australian water as our traditional teripang fishing ground on historical basis kok, though our sailor in the past already wandering those area.



Raduga said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> installation of new CIWS ? or yearly maintenance ?


Without the well dock and only having a single helipad there will be more room to use for medical needs, I think hospital ship is perfect to treat and quarantine the corona virus patient, just anchor it north of Jakarta no need to worry the virus might spread somewhere, and area with less medical service can be backed with this ship. Mini USNS mercy.

Shinkansen would not cause much problem, without conflicting interest between Indonesia and Japan we don't need to worry about Japanese flexing their soft power here, it would just make Indonesia - Japan way way more closer than ever, but sadly the Japanese got outmaneuvered (ketikung) on the financing scheme, ... extends the line not only for Jakarta - Bandung but also to Semarang - Surabaya that will be very good.



striver44 said:


> funny to see that there are some people here who still refuse to be siding with USA and be neutral not to anger china.
> *China is an enemy, yes it is*. and if the government refuses to acknowledged so ,there must be something fishy
> we must pick side in the SCS while continuing to strengthened the Navy and Air Force.


Let just be 'neutral'. Angering China? Actually that's not that bad, at least we can lessen their soft power on us, we can act tougher in North Natuna Sea in exchange.
If they decrease their investment here we just need to find someone else.

IMO its still one level bellow that, they are still a potential enemy that already creeping to our front yard.
It doesn't hurt to be careful and well prepared, good idea to sharpen our weapons.



Raduga said:


> *[Exclusive] Military and Aircraft Carriers Consider to Introduce Supersonic Air-to-Surface Missile*
> [Kim Dae-Young's Milduk] carriers killer with Mach 2-3 speed , have a High possibility of integrated into KF-X
> 
> 2020.03.19 (Thu) 14:40:21​[Biz Korea] We are considering the introduction of a supersonic air-to-surface missile capable of neutralizing aircraft carriers in neighboring countries. According to officials of the military, it was confirmed that in the early March of the March, the announcement of a prior research survey analysis was issued under the name of the 'airship missile-2'. It will begin in August of this year, and will be conducted for 4 months until December.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​The supersonic air-to-surface missile, which will be introduced by the Korean military, is highly likely to be installed and operated on the Korean-type fighter KF-X, considering the future business period. Photo = KAI provided
> 
> In general, anti-ship missiles fly at subsonic speeds of about 0.5 to 0.7 Mach, while supersonic anti-ship missiles fly at Mach 2 to 3, making it very difficult to intercept from the defending side. It is especially known as a useful weapon for neutralizing aircraft carriers. As an example, the 'Sungfeng (supersonic) -3 supersonic anti-ship missile' developed and deployed by Taiwan independently flies at a speed of Mach 2 or more and has the nickname of 'aircraft killer', that is, the aircraft carrier killer.
> 
> In the course of the test, missiles broke through the hull of large tanks, tank landers. Because it is faster than subsonic anti-ship missiles, it produces considerable power with pure kinetic energy alone. For this reason, China, a neighboring country, has developed and transformed various types of supersonic anti-ship missiles that can be launched from the ground, sea, and underwater and air.
> 
> 
> 
> The Shuangfeng-3 supersonic anti-ship missile, developed and deployed by Taiwan independently, flies at Mach 2 or higher and has the nickname of the aircraft carrier killer. Photo = Kim Dae-young
> 
> Japan is also known to have developed an ASM-3 supersonic air-to-air missile equipped and operated by F-2 fighters. In January 2018, it was reported that development was completed in Japan, but instead of going into mass production, it is promoting improvement to extend the range. In this regard, military expert Moon Seung-beom, an issuer of monthly Defense Times Korea, said, "This movement in Japan is interpreted as being highly aware of China's aircraft carrier."
> 
> Unlike neighboring countries such as China, Japan, and Taiwan, Korea has not yet used supersonic anti-ship missiles. However, it was reported that development was in progress with the goal of actual deployment this year through media reports last year. Although no detailed information on the supersonic anti-ship missile being developed as a confidential business, that is, as a confidential business, has not been released, developments have been reviewed since 2007 and are expected to operate on land, sea and underwater.
> 
> 
> 
> It is known that Japan has developed an ASM-3 supersonic air-to-air missile mounted and operated by an F-2 fighter jet. Photo = Ministry of Defense of Japan
> 
> It is also a matter of how our military will introduce supersonic air-to-air missiles. Prior studies have not yet been conducted, but our main importers of weapons, the United States and Europe, do not have supersonic air-to-air missiles. For this reason, plans to improve the supersonic anti-ship missiles currently being developed in Korea are considered promising.
> 
> In the case of supersonic air-to-air missiles, it is planned to be installed and operated on a fighter plane.In the case of F-35A, F-15K, and KF-16 fighter jets operated by the Air Force, the U.S. government and fighter manufacturer's permission are required when integrating domestically developed weapons into U.S. fighters. And a huge budget for test evaluation. For this reason, domestic defense industry officials consider that it is highly likely to be mounted on the KF-X, a Korean fighter, considering the future business period. Particularly, in the case of KF-X, there are no restrictions on the installation of domestic armament since it is progressed by domestic development.
> 
> Daeyoung Kim Military Critic writer@bizhankook.com
> 
> http://www.bizhankook.com/bk/articl...BXOtfxA2gOwgmzIg579VxJ40-rfGQmOinebSXhC8FtNLI
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> i really hope our govt will not backed up from this project , having an aircraft equipped with a carrier deterrent missile would be handy .


Sea skimming high speed missile with low RCS would be a dope a55 anti aircraft carrier weapon.
We definitely need weapons against aircraft carrier battle group, IMO right now the most potent weapon we currently posses is submarine launched torpedoes, aircraft carrier battle group tend to have multi layered air defense against Ashm.

-LRASM / NSM
When?

Ah yakhont baru bisa dipasang dikapal tua.


----------



## striver44

many people just don't get it, china uses its economic influence to shape the politics of one country, we must make a lessening of economic ties to china a priority , find another partner who view it as equal opportunity between two countries, ChinComs on the other hand will continue to do whatever *** they like either you're angering them or not.
A successful containing of china in the Asia Pacific theater will force them to seek influence elsewhere (maybe Central Asia),and stop its malign activities north of our border and for that we must have some sort of ties (military and political one) with the only country that is able to fight China Head on, in this case the US.


----------



## san.geuk

There is tendency in some SEA countries to get closer with China, Philippines, Thailand, Myanmar, Laos , Kamboja and even Malaysia, sooner or later they Will fall under China sphere of influence, we have a laverage in SCS conflict since we a have dispute in north Natuna sea, better arms forces compare to old allies in Malacanang, and we are don't have strong tendency to get closer to China well at least for now...


----------



## Gundala

striver44 said:


> many people just don't get it, china uses its economic influence to shape the politics of one country, we must make a lessening of economic ties to china a priority , find another partner who view it as equal opportunity between two countries, ChinComs on the other hand will continue to do whatever *** they like either you're angering them or not.
> A successful containing of china in the Asia Pacific theater will force them to seek influence elsewhere (maybe Central Asia),and stop its malign activities north of our border and for that we must have some sort of ties (military and political one) with the only country that is able to fight China Head on, in this case the US.


 
Both US and China are pretty much the same, they only do it in a different way. The reason are also the same, protecting their national interest. When you have power over things it would be a waste if you not make a toy out of it right? Its in human nature  China do it in economic way where US do it via UN, IMF, SWIFT (which suppouse to be neutral) and the lists go on for both of them. SCS is a way to protect their national interest in security and economic stand point. They have billions people to feed and tons of energy to keep the economy going, traditional fishing ground is just a lame excuse to create a cover story.

So we should stop try to differentiate lion over tiger. They both can kill us and will eat us when situation permit. Not to mention our neighbor who always lurking for opportunity to protect their national interest and try to take advantage over us. Sipadan ligitan, Timor leste, papua. So yeah lets just point our finger to our selves and pointing on how thru out our MEF we dont see ANY REAL EFFORTS to create integral part of alutsista for all angkatan as ONE. KCR with China CMS? Different radars and combat sensor in most of our fleet? Different trucks for same purpose? All create logistic nightmare as we all know. For me it wont matters if we go all Russiaans/China/US if the way we build our force and ego amongs angkatan isnt change much. We talk sishankamrata where the US marine preparing to downsizing their tank and went to missiles and drones. The future is here, the war will be fighting over economic assasination and missiles rain shower. For some reason(at least in my point of view) we still focusing on conventional war. Perhaps younger generation in our defense should be given more chances to make decission and positions faster? I stop my rant now


----------



## trishna_amṛta

NEKONEKO said:


> IMO right now the most potent weapon we currently posses is submarine launched torpedoes, aircraft carrier battle group tend to have multi layered air defense against Ashm.
> 
> -LRASM / NSM
> When?



Heavy Weight Torpedo is the only thing that could sink vessel. You don't sink vessel (of any size) by punching hole on it, you sink vessel by pouring water in. And that is why only Heavy Weight Torpedo could bring down ship NOT missile. The best any AShM could do is mission kill a ship but NOT to sink it.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> China seems to not only being greedy in claiming SCS, but rather much portion of their personnel too believe in the bullshit ancient fishing ground claim sincerely, which is kinda delusional but expected of such a state.



Well no one believe their bullshit. Since tsunami 2004, US had show us clearly on how to become a friend in need even when politics is not normalized, thats how true friendship work




san.geuk said:


> There is tendency in some SEA countries to get closer with China, Philippines, Thailand, Myanmar, Laos , Kamboja and even Malaysia, sooner or later they Will fall under China sphere of influence, we have a laverage in SCS conflict since we a have dispute in north Natuna sea, better arms forces compare to old allies in Malacanang, and we are don't have strong tendency to get closer to China well at least for now...




We will not lean or intimate with communist China, commies had backstabbed our country twice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Well no one believe their bullshit. Since tsunami 2004, US had show us clearly on how to become a friend in need even when politics is not normalized, thats how true friendship work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will not lean or intimate with communist China, commies had backstabbed our country twice


Technically they're Fascist, not communist. They're official ideology is "Socialism with Chinese characteristics".


----------



## Chaplin009x

Gundala said:


> Both US and China are pretty much the same, they only do it in a different way. The reason are also the same, protecting their national interest. When you have power over things it would be a waste if you not make a toy out of it right? Its in human nature  China do it in economic way where US do it via UN, IMF, SWIFT (which suppouse to be neutral) and the lists go on for both of them. SCS is a way to protect their national interest in security and economic stand point. They have billions people to feed and tons of energy to keep the economy going, traditional fishing ground is just a lame excuse to create a cover story.
> 
> So we should stop try to differentiate lion over tiger. They both can kill us and will eat us when situation permit. Not to mention our neighbor who always lurking for opportunity to protect their national interest and try to take advantage over us. Sipadan ligitan, Timor leste, papua. So yeah lets just point our finger to our selves and pointing on how thru out our MEF we dont see ANY REAL EFFORTS to create integral part of alutsista for all angkatan as ONE. KCR with China CMS? Different radars and combat sensor in most of our fleet? Different trucks for same purpose? All create logistic nightmare as we all know. For me it wont matters if we go all Russiaans/China/US if the way we build our force and ego amongs angkatan isnt change much. We talk sishankamrata where the US marine preparing to downsizing their tank and went to missiles and drones. The future is here, the war will be fighting over economic assasination and missiles rain shower. For some reason(at least in my point of view) we still focusing on conventional war. Perhaps younger generation in our defense should be given more chances to make decission and positions faster? I stop my rant now


nice dude. Australia's defense white paper specifically write Indonesia as a threat. then see what happens, nothing happens. we all want peace. we must be non-bloc. history tells us. about who should be identified as a threat, stakeholders daily meal. Indonesia's participation in world peace is a mandate for the Preamble of the 1945 Constitution of the Republic of Indonesia paragraph 4. Umno kid asking. I have the same question and wondering how? What will you do with mighty china?


----------



## kooppyyy

Chaplin009x said:


> nice dude. Australia's defense white paper specifically write Indonesia as a threat. then see what happens, nothing happens. we all want peace. we must be non-bloc. history tells us. about who should be identified as a threat, stakeholders daily meal. Indonesia's participation in world peace is a mandate for the Preamble of the 1945 Constitution of the Republic of Indonesia paragraph 4. Umno kid asking. I have the same question and wondering how? What will you do with mighty china?


 I dont know which Aus white paper you reading, the one that i read is specifically mentioned the importance on maintaining the good relationship with Indonesia, to limit Chinese influence in the region. The solution is quite obvious, we side with the one that didn't intentionally breach our waters in Natuna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Chaplin009x said:


> nice dude. Australia's defense white paper specifically write Indonesia as a threat. then see what happens, nothing happens. we all want peace. we must be non-bloc. history tells us. about who should be identified as a threat, stakeholders daily meal. Indonesia's participation in world peace is a mandate for the Preamble of the 1945 Constitution of the Republic of Indonesia paragraph 4. Umno kid asking. I have the same question and wondering how? What will you do with mighty china?


Fcuk the non-aligned movement. The chinese threat is real & we better aligned ourselves with the civilized nations of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chaplin009x

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Fcuk the non-aligned movement. The chinese threat is real & we better aligned ourselves with the civilized nations of the world.


Come on. this is just lip service. don't let the battlefield in Indonesia or in ASEAN. better in taiwan.


----------



## Jatosint

Chaplin009x said:


> nice dude. Australia's defense white paper specifically write Indonesia as a threat. then see what happens, nothing happens. we all want peace. we must be non-bloc. history tells us. about who should be identified as a threat, stakeholders daily meal. Indonesia's participation in world peace is a mandate for the Preamble of the 1945 Constitution of the Republic of Indonesia paragraph 4. Umno kid asking. I have the same question and wondering how? What will you do with mighty china?





kooppyyy said:


> I dont know which Aus white paper you reading, the one that i read is specifically mentioned the importance on maintaining the good relationship with Indonesia, to limit Chinese influence in the region. The solution is quite obvious, we side with the one that didn't intentionally breach our waters in Natuna



Which Australia defense white paper @Chaplin009x ? They even specifically said that they support the modernization of our armed forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

China wants to rebuild the "Middle Kingdom" hegemony over Asia, or even to Africa, where smaller countries would kowtow to "Chinese Emperor" and be tributary states under their influence. We are too big to be even be considered by them to be "tributary", we just cant, fearmongers in our country should realize this, population and GDP too big to be swallowed by their interest, same case with Japan and Australia. But again, being sorrounded by countries willingly to kowtow to China AND US at the same time is not a good situation either, they will use their influence to "contain" bigger countries they cannot subjugate, this already happens with India, being sorrounded by Pakistan, Myanmar and Sri Lanka that already seen extensive Chinese effort to steer their policies according to their agenda. We must be aware of this and strictly put China at bay for "economic cooperation" rather than outright "dependency", and dont even take side with US either, both of our geopolitical situation and mandated stance by constitution is to put balance on the crossroad of the region and yet being neutral at all times in doing so.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jatosint

Brochure of (some) Pindad's defense product

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

In my opinion the threat from China for the next 15 years is not in term of military but more economically. Our trade deficit with them is widen, year after year. This is more depressing situation that we should tackle and thats why Jokowi administration put a lot of emphasis on infrastructure, regulation, and birocrate reform. It is to make our economy competitive enough to compete with their economy. The thing that I criticize on Jokowi is only in his relax policy over Chinese investment here who use many Chinese labor instead of our own.

You guys should understand that the reason of USSR collapse is more due to economy reason then military one. As our economy grows, so does state budget and defense budget. Our defense budget is already the highest compared to other spending this year, so I think we have already done what we should have done in term of protecting our nation in relation to our spending policy. To make all the spending more effective though, we need to curb corruption intention on any procurement in our Armed force institution and spend more on our own defense products.

We only have little dispute with them in North Natuna Sea. As long as we are discipline in guarding our territory there, it will be enough for the next 15 years. China still needs to grow so they dont want to get economic sanction from the West if they try to force their nine dash line to our territory using their military might. Any way, that disputed territory is so small and doesnt have any strategic important so I doubt they will use excessive force to us there.

In the long term perspective, there will be some worry of what geopolitics will look like as Western nations economy and military will likely to be inferior to Chinese. So the situation where USA and their ally will pull back from South China Sea in the next 15 years is very possible. As their economy cannot sustain their effort to challenge China in that strategic area anymore. It means only Indonesia, Australia, and Vietnam who can balance their power in South China Sea. Other Asean members will be under Chinese influence as we see some of them have already acted like that now.

What we need to do in the long term is to grow our economy faster and improve our defense industry gradually. We also need to be a nuclear power nation in the next 15-20 years and improve our missile and drone technology as it is very crucial in a modern war. That new nuclear reactor that we are going to build in Serpong inshaAllah is very essential to achieve that goal since it will use modern technology and will be 100 % controlled by state. So I hope government will finance the construction as the design if I am not mistaken has already been finalized by our nuclear institution, Batan, and has got some input from the Russian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 49savage

san.geuk said:


> There is tendency in some SEA countries to get closer with China, Philippines, Thailand, Myanmar, Laos , Kamboja and even Malaysia, sooner or later they Will fall under China sphere of influence, we have a laverage in SCS conflict since we a have dispute in north Natuna sea, better arms forces compare to old allies in Malacanang, and we are don't have strong tendency to get closer to China well at least for now...



It's not a bad thing to get closer to China. Especially if it's win-win.



Indos said:


> In my opinion the threat from China for the next 15 years is not in term of military but more economically. Our trade deficit with them is widen, year after year. This is more depressing situation that we should tackle and thats why Jokowi administration put a lot of emphasis on infrastructure, regulation, and birocrate reform. It is to make our economy competitive enough to compete with their economy. The thing that I criticize on Jokowi is only in his relax policy over Chinese investment here who use many Chinese labor instead of our own.
> 
> You guys should understand that the reason of USSR collapse is more due to economy reason then military one. As our economy grows, so does state budget and defense budget. Our defense budget is already the highest compared to other spending this year, so I think we have already done what we should have done in term of protecting our nation in relation to our spending policy. To make all the spending more effective though, we need to curb corruption intention on any procurement in our Armed force institution and spend more on our own defense products.
> 
> We only have little dispute with them in North Natuna Sea. As long as we are discipline in guarding our territory there, it will be enough for the next 15 years. China still needs to grow so they dont want to get economic sanction from the West if they try to force their nine dash line to our territory using their military might. Any way, that disputed territory is so small and doesnt have any strategic important so I doubt they will use excessive force to us there.
> 
> In the long term perspective, there will be some worry of what geopolitics will look like as Western nations economy and military will likely to be inferior to Chinese. So the situation where USA and their ally will pull back from South China Sea in the next 15 years is very possible. As their economy cannot sustain their effort to challenge China in that strategic area anymore. It means only Indonesia, Australia, and Vietnam who can balance their power in South China Sea. Other Asean members will be under Chinese influence as we see some of them have already acted like that now.
> 
> What we need to do in the long term is to grow our economy faster and improve our defense industry gradually. We also need to be a nuclear power nation in the next 15-20 years and improve our missile and drone technology as it is very crucial in a modern war. That new nuclear reactor that we are going to build in Serpong inshaAllah is very essential to achieve that goal since it will use modern technology and will be 100 % controlled by state. So I hope government will finance the construction as the design if I am not mistaken has already been finalized by our nuclear institution, Batan, and has got some input from the Russian.



Nuclear power? I dont see that happening. Aussies not going for it. And besides... Who's your enemy?



Reashot Xigwin said:


> Fcuk the non-aligned movement. The chinese threat is real & we better aligned ourselves with the civilized nations of the world.



Before you know it they'll be back colonizing you again. Be careful what you wish for. It's a good thing there's a strong China in the neighborhood.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

HellFireIndo said:


> China wants to rebuild the "Middle Kingdom" hegemony over Asia, or even to Africa, where smaller countries would kowtow to "Chinese Emperor" and be tributary states under their influence. We are too big to be even be considered by them to be "tributary", we just cant, fearmongers in our country should realize this, population and GDP too big to be swallowed by their interest, same case with Japan and Australia. But again, being sorrounded by countries willingly to kowtow to China AND US at the same time is not a good situation either, they will use their influence to "contain" bigger countries they cannot subjugate, this already happens with India, being sorrounded by Pakistan, Myanmar and Sri Lanka that already seen extensive Chinese effort to steer their policies according to their agenda. We must be aware of this and strictly put China at bay for "economic cooperation" rather than outright "dependency", and dont even take side with US either, both of our geopolitical situation and mandated stance by constitution is to put balance on the crossroad of the region and yet being neutral at all times in doing so.


China's "allies" are a collection of failed state & 3rd world shithole countries. With pakistan being the only that can actually pose a threat. We can take care of China's ally ourselves in ASEAN. It's about time anyway that we show our fang to ASEAN.


----------



## initial_d

49savage said:


> It's not a bad thing to get closer to China. Especially if it's win-win.
> 
> 
> 
> Nuclear power? I dont see that happening. Aussies not going for it. And besides... Who's your enemy?
> 
> 
> 
> Before you know it they'll be back colonizing you again. Be careful what you wish for. It's a good thing there's a strong China in the neighborhood.


the thing is, there's no win win situations with china


----------



## san.geuk

49savage said:


> It's not a bad thing to get closer to China. Especially if it's win-win.
> 
> Nuclear power? I dont see that happening. Aussies not going for it. And besides... Who's your enemy?
> 
> Before you know it they'll be back colonizing you again. Be careful what you wish for. It's a good thing there's a strong China in the neighborhood.



Yes, is not a bad thing to get closer to China it could win-win cooperation, Only IF the PRC are not expansional move in south China sea pushing their own claims, especially try to reach north Natuna sea, we keep on eyes on those countries,


Capable in nuclear power doesnt mean we have an enemy, nuclear power we develop is for electricity, we should have build nuclear reactor if this country don't have much liberals and leftist,

australia wont care about it as long we don't fucked up human right issue or doing stupid things like claiming their Sovereign water, 

but yes we have a potential threat like China in north Natuna sea claiming 9 line Dash based on they traditional fishing claim,


The USA colonizing? I don't see they claim other county Sovereign water or try to establish military base in someone reefs banks without permission or harrasing traditional fisherman with their whitehull ships,

I didnt see American do this in the past 100 years, only China did this lately,
Strong China in the neighborhood Will be nice if they don't do stupid thing to their neighbor.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NEKONEKO

Indos said:


> We also need to be a nuclear power nation in the next 15-20 years and improve our missile and drone technology


Nuclear armed country or nuclear powered country?


----------



## Indos

NEKONEKO said:


> Nuclear armed country or nuclear powered country?



I mean nuclear armed country. Just wait until 15-20 years when our economy is predicted to reach 3-4 trillion dollar (significant geopolitics status) and Western power is receding their economic and geopolitical influence so that I think we will not get though sanction from them. This is also why it is important to be self sufficient in defense procurement so that any possible sanction will get less effect on us.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Indos said:


> I mean nuclear armed country. Just wait until 15-20 years when our economy is predicted to reach 3-4 trillion dollar (significant geopolitics status) and Western power is receding their economic and geopolitical influence so that I think we will not get though sanction from them. This is also why it is important to be self sufficient in defense procurement so that any possible sanction will get less effect on us.


Everything need a starting point somewhere like having this kind of thought at first.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Indos said:


> I mean nuclear armed country. Just wait until 15-20 years when our economy is predicted to reach 3-4 trillion dollar (significant geopolitics status) and Western power is receding their economic and geopolitical influence so that I think we will not get though sanction from them. This is also why it is important to be self sufficient in defense procurement so that any possible sanction will get less effect on us.


We dont develop nuke as a weapon..but the other way we will develop nuke as power for electricity...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

It's always nice to have options, like being nuclear powered, yet ready to be nuclear armed IF needed. I mean in the past US went from a very isolationist country by law into a full-blown forerunner of Western allied force, so i do not see any reason to religiously abide by the "nuclear-free zone" shit, by the right lobby we could keep having these Nukes. Post-WW2 humiliated France regained its' Prestige by conducting successful nuclear weapon test, Cuba went into big deal back then, North Korea are yet to be invaded by anyone, India and Pakistan still just bark to each other with no real will to commit full strength attack, all due to Nuclear, this is ultimate trump card of modern age. We need to have options, simply as that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

HellFireIndo said:


> China wants to rebuild the "Middle Kingdom" hegemony over Asia, or even to Africa, where smaller countries would kowtow to "Chinese Emperor" and be tributary states under their influence. We are too big to be even be considered by them to be "tributary", we just cant, fearmongers in our country should realize this, population and GDP too big to be swallowed by their interest, same case with Japan and Australia. But again, being sorrounded by countries willingly to kowtow to China AND US at the same time is not a good situation either, they will use their influence to "contain" bigger countries they cannot subjugate, this already happens with India, being sorrounded by Pakistan, Myanmar and Sri Lanka that already seen extensive Chinese effort to steer their policies according to their agenda. We must be aware of this and strictly put China at bay for "economic cooperation" rather than outright "dependency", and dont even take side with US either, both of our geopolitical situation and mandated stance by constitution is to put balance on the crossroad of the region and yet being neutral at all times in doing so.


Also keep in mind, the US and Australia does not want Indonesia to Balkanize into several smaller states as it will be a geopolitical nightmare for them to have several rogue states neighboring Australia and their base in Darwin. China can't care less and would prefer to deal with small breakaway states than a large unitary state.



49savage said:


> It's not a bad thing to get closer to China. Especially if it's win-win.
> 
> 
> 
> Nuclear power? I dont see that happening. Aussies not going for it. And besides... Who's your enemy?
> 
> 
> 
> Before you know it they'll be back colonizing you again. Be careful what you wish for. It's a good thing there's a strong China in the neighborhood.


So like, do you guys get .50 Yuan per post or per person that replies to your post positively?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NEKONEKO

Chestnut said:


> So like, do you guys get .50 Yuan per post or per person that replies to your post positively?


More like .50 social credit point

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Chestnut said:


> So like, do you guys get .50 Yuan per post or per person that replies to your post positively?



Good catch  I'm gonna add him into my ever growing ignore list (its already approaching 100 names in my ignore list)



HellFireIndo said:


> It's always nice to have options, like being nuclear powered, yet ready to be nuclear armed IF needed.



That will be Japan. They can turn into Nuclear armed state overnight (literally speaking here)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nametag

NEKONEKO said:


> *China Chases Indonesia’s Fishing Fleets, Staking Claim to Sea’s Riches*
> The Indonesian government appears to have backed away from confronting China, its largest trading partner. “Our fishermen feel scared,” one official said.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/31/world/asia/Indonesia-south-china-sea-fishing.html
> 
> Sufficient muscle needed to deal with expansionist country, even after obtaining sudetenland that doesn't stop nazi Germany to expand more and invade other country.
> 
> Its already April btw, lets see if there will be any press conference from MoD or it will be postponed because of the pandemic.



Did you know that despite so many ilegal intrusion by China fishing ship and their coast guard, and Despite those rhetorics that we see on the media/television about how firm the government in handling them. Based on the data from KKP only 1 China ilegal fishing boat was captured during 2014-2019 (Jokowi first term) and only 3 captured China ilegal fishing ship are sunk during that same period. (The difference between ship captured and sunk is due to the fact that some of the ship that were sunk, were captured during SBY era in 2014). That seems odd, and I smell something fishy (no pun intended)

https://databoks.katadata.co.id/datapublish/2019/09/12/berapa-jumlah-kapal-ikan-yang-ditangkap-kkp

https://money.kompas.com/read/2020/...enteri-berapa-kapal-china-ditenggelamkan-susi

Why did the government arrested ilegal ship from other countries, but for china ilegal fishermen they only chased them away and didn't arrested those ship even when they aren't guarded by coast guard ship? I have my respect for Mrs Susi, And I don't think the problem lies in her. i feel that her work were being hampered and vetoed by someone with a position higher than her.


----------



## striver44

nametag said:


> That seems odd, and I smell something fishy (no pun intended)
> 
> https://databoks.katadata.co.id/datapublish/2019/09/12/berapa-jumlah-kapal-ikan-yang-ditangkap-kkp
> 
> https://money.kompas.com/read/2020/...enteri-berapa-kapal-china-ditenggelamkan-susi
> 
> Why did the government arrested ilegal ship from other countries, but for china ilegal fishermen they only chased them away and didn't arrested those ship even when they aren't guarded by coast guard ship. I have my respect for Mrs Susi, And I don't think the problem lies in her. i feel that her work were being hampered and vetoed by someone with a position higher than her.



it's crystal clear already, we are now increasingly dependant economically with china, this situation must be reversed and made into priority. we're in fact almost already under china's orbit.


----------



## Chestnut

nametag said:


> Did you know that despite so many ilegal intrusion by China fishing ship and their coast guard, and Despite those rhetorics that we see on the media/television about how firm the government in handling them. Based on the data from KKP only 1 China ilegal fishing boat was captured during 2014-2019 (Jokowi first term) and only 3 captured China ilegal fishing ship are sunk during that same period. (The difference between ship captured and sunk is due to the fact that some of the ship that were sunk, were captured during SBY era in 2014). That seems odd, and I smell something fishy (no pun intended)
> 
> https://databoks.katadata.co.id/datapublish/2019/09/12/berapa-jumlah-kapal-ikan-yang-ditangkap-kkp
> 
> https://money.kompas.com/read/2020/...enteri-berapa-kapal-china-ditenggelamkan-susi
> 
> Why did the government arrested ilegal ship from other countries, but for china ilegal fishermen they only chased them away and didn't arrested those ship even when they aren't guarded by coast guard ship. I have my respect for Mrs Susi, And I don't think the problem lies in her. i feel that her work were being hampered and vetoed by someone with a position higher than her.


Because doing something would hurt Daddy Luhut's wallet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

Chaplin009x said:


> nice dude. Australia's defense white paper specifically write Indonesia as a threat. then see what happens, nothing happens. we all want peace. we must be non-bloc. history tells us. about who should be identified as a threat, stakeholders daily meal. Indonesia's participation in world peace is a mandate for the Preamble of the 1945 Constitution of the Republic of Indonesia paragraph 4. Umno kid asking. I have the same question and wondering how? What will you do with mighty china?


Nothing on the surface for sure? Sadap on SBY term and see how they react? Even in PM hearing over thier senate he said he only did it for Country national interest. Timor leste? Aside from how our military operated there the closest we are going to war with afaik in orde baru era was with them. The night fly pass on our base by aussi? Like I said, each country have their own style but pretty much the same. Thinking that any of them would be our true friends would be silly and rather naive. There are some information that has been declassified about whats going on before and how the "real" relation went down. Perhaps if we look closer we can see the bottom line that they still consider us as a threat but for now focusing on bigger threat above us. Why? Because China can simply block the shipping line before entering Indonesia and make aussie miserable indeed. If China back down which country do you think they going to be focusing at? I bet a dollar it will be us again 

Most of them dont want to see us disintegrate, too much at stake. But on the other note they also dont want us to be strong and dominant in the region. I rest my case

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

the enemy of my enemy is my friend, that's now the case between our country, Aussie's, China and the USA.


----------



## NEKONEKO

trishna_amṛta said:


> That will be Japan. They can turn into Nuclear armed state overnight (literally speaking here)


Like literally literally?
If its just dirty bomb then yuss, but true nukes?



striver44 said:


> the enemy of my enemy is my friend, that's now the case between our country, Aussie's, China and the USA.


The enemy of my enemy is not yet my enemy.


----------



## striver44

NEKONEKO said:


> The enemy of my enemy is not yet my enemy.



it will eventually


----------



## Chaplin009x

Jatosint said:


> Which Australia defense white paper @Chaplin009x ? They even specifically said that they support the modernization of our armed forces
> 
> 
> View attachment 619993





Gundala said:


> Nothing on the surface for sure? Sadap on SBY term and see how they react? Even in PM hearing over thier senate he said he only did it for Country national interest. Timor leste? Aside from how our military operated there the closest we are going to war with afaik in orde baru era was with them. The night fly pass on our base by aussi? Like I said, each country have their own style but pretty much the same. Thinking that any of them would be our true friends would be silly and rather naive. There are some information that has been declassified about whats going on before and how the "real" relation went down. Perhaps if we look closer we can see the bottom line that they still consider us as a threat but for now focusing on bigger threat above us. Why? Because China can simply block the shipping line before entering Indonesia and make aussie miserable indeed. If China back down which country do you think they going to be focusing at? I bet a dollar it will be us again
> 
> Most of them dont want to see us disintegrate, too much at stake. But on the other note they also dont want us to be strong and dominant in the region. I rest my case


Nais
At the end it's just a matter of their own national interests. keep your friends close and your enemies closer.


----------



## Kansel

I guess alman was right

*Indonesia re-thinks USD900 million submarine contract with South Korea*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
01 April 2020
Follow

RSS







Indonesia has signed for a second batch of Type 209/1400-class submarines, similar to KRI Nagapasa (pictured), but is now re-considering the decision. Source: Irawan/NurPhoto via Getty Images
*Key Points*

Indonesia is re-considering its options with regards to the contract for a second batch of three Type 209/1400 submarines.
Defence policy makers are keen to explore other alternatives amid expectations of reduced defence expenditure allocation in the coming years
Indonesia's defence planners have convened a meeting to discuss the country's KRW1.162 trillion (USD900 million) order for a second batch of three diesel-electric submarines (SSKs) with South Korea and are considering several options for the programme, including contract termination.

Two separate sources from the defence ministry and the Indonesian Navy's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) headquarters in Cilangkap have confirmed to _Jane's_ that among matters being discussed at the moment include legal and financial implications of walking away from the contract that was announced in April 2019.

Indonesia signed a contract with Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) for the second tranche of three Type 209/1400 diesel-electric submarines in April 2019. The vessels will be similar to the first batch of three boats that was signed in December 2011.

The 2019 contract was signed with funding arranged by the Export-Import Bank of Korea and is scheduled to complete by 2026. Under this contract, one vessel will be built in Surabaya as part of a technology transfer programme. This arrangement is similar to one that was undertaken in the earlier contract.

https://www.janes.com/article/95281...0-million-submarine-contract-with-south-korea
___________________________________________

*Indonesia approves USD280 million request for follow-on BT-3F order*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Defence Weekly
01 April 2020
Follow

RSS


The Indonesian government has approved an IDR4633 trillion (USD280 million) request to procure a further batch of BT-3F amphibious vehicles for the country’s Marines Corps (Korps Marinir: KORMAR).

The request has been approved by an Indonesian inter-ministry committee known as the House of Representatives’ commission on defence, intelligence, and foreign affairs (Komisi I).

The allocation will be used to fund the procurement of up to 79 BT-3F units, and the vehicles will be ordered from Russia’s JSC Rosoboronexport once formalities are in place, _Jane’s_ has been made to understand.

Documents provided to _Jane’s_ from an Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut) source in Cilangkap indicate that the sum will be drawn from defence export credit facilities.

https://www.janes.com/article/95285...280-million-request-for-follow-on-bt-3f-order

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> I guess alman was right
> 
> *Indonesia re-thinks USD900 million submarine contract with South Korea*
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
> 01 April 2020
> Follow
> 
> RSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia has signed for a second batch of Type 209/1400-class submarines, similar to KRI Nagapasa (pictured), but is now re-considering the decision. Source: Irawan/NurPhoto via Getty Images
> *Key Points*
> 
> Indonesia is re-considering its options with regards to the contract for a second batch of three Type 209/1400 submarines.
> Defence policy makers are keen to explore other alternatives amid expectations of reduced defence expenditure allocation in the coming years
> Indonesia's defence planners have convened a meeting to discuss the country's KRW1.162 trillion (USD900 million) order for a second batch of three diesel-electric submarines (SSKs) with South Korea and are considering several options for the programme, including contract termination.
> 
> Two separate sources from the defence ministry and the Indonesian Navy's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) headquarters in Cilangkap have confirmed to _Jane's_ that among matters being discussed at the moment include legal and financial implications of walking away from the contract that was announced in April 2019.
> 
> Indonesia signed a contract with Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) for the second tranche of three Type 209/1400 diesel-electric submarines in April 2019. The vessels will be similar to the first batch of three boats that was signed in December 2011.
> 
> The 2019 contract was signed with funding arranged by the Export-Import Bank of Korea and is scheduled to complete by 2026. Under this contract, one vessel will be built in Surabaya as part of a technology transfer programme. This arrangement is similar to one that was undertaken in the earlier contract.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/95281...0-million-submarine-contract-with-south-korea
> ___________________________________________
> 
> *Indonesia approves USD280 million request for follow-on BT-3F order*
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Defence Weekly
> 01 April 2020
> Follow
> 
> RSS
> 
> 
> The Indonesian government has approved an IDR4633 trillion (USD280 million) request to procure a further batch of BT-3F amphibious vehicles for the country’s Marines Corps (Korps Marinir: KORMAR).
> 
> The request has been approved by an Indonesian inter-ministry committee known as the House of Representatives’ commission on defence, intelligence, and foreign affairs (Komisi I).
> 
> The allocation will be used to fund the procurement of up to 79 BT-3F units, and the vehicles will be ordered from Russia’s JSC Rosoboronexport once formalities are in place, _Jane’s_ has been made to understand.
> 
> Documents provided to _Jane’s_ from an Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut) source in Cilangkap indicate that the sum will be drawn from defence export credit facilities.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/95285...280-million-request-for-follow-on-bt-3f-order


delayed until 2021 or completely terminated and changed into other option like scorpene or u214 ?? , reduced defense expenditure upcoming years ..... searching for other alternatives ... i thought that ship were the cheapest among other submarine ... what we're going to aim next ?? chinese song class and yuan class ?? hell no


----------



## striver44

scaling back at strategic arms procurement while moving ahead with non essential weapons which could put us at risk with sanctions. hahahaha I like it how people do things here.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

NEKONEKO said:


> Like literally literally?
> If its just dirty bomb then yuss, but true nukes?



In the most literal sense. Overnight as as in several screwing those fastener bolt away. And I'm referring to possible one of the most modern device at least in par with that in the US arsenal.

Most people seem to ignorance regarding the facts that Japan supply advanced components to so many industries for decades and have mature nuclear industry as equally long.



Raduga said:


> delayed until 2021 or completely terminated and changed into other option like scorpene or u214 ?? , reduced defense expenditure upcoming years ..... searching for other alternatives ... i thought that ship were the cheapest among other submarine ... what we're going to aim next ??



Most likely reduced defense spending. Keep in mind how much $ spend for dealing with the current plague. In case you haven't notice, President Jokowi has already pledge additional $24 billion (USD) to cushion the plague impact. And that money need to be repay in the future.


----------



## san.geuk

The prc should responsible for this plague, compesation is a must, this is not first time their country spread viruses around the globe, remember swine flu and sars, they should be more experiance in early detecting a virus, now their country recovering faster than others, if the world dont ask over compensation for what they done they will never learn, like some report that wuhan wet market reopen again.

If defence ministy got budget cut, the heavy frigate must be prioritize to continue at least ffbnw and streghten the hull so she can ram and crush those intruders like those venezuela ships vs some cruise ship., then borrow them for bakamla for a while so our whitehull at least have a biggership

Some inspiration,
https://www.popularmechanics.com/mi...021287/venezuela-cruiser-cruise-ship-collide/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Chaplin009x said:


> Nais
> At the end it's just a matter of their own national interests. keep your friends close and your enemies closer.



Yeaj, whatever

BTW, you didn't answer my question:

Which Australia's defense white paper that you claimed "specifically write Indonesia as a threat" ?


Kansel said:


> I guess alman was right
> 
> *Indonesia re-thinks USD900 million submarine contract with South Korea*
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
> 01 April 2020
> Follow
> 
> RSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia has signed for a second batch of Type 209/1400-class submarines, similar to KRI Nagapasa (pictured), but is now re-considering the decision. Source: Irawan/NurPhoto via Getty Images
> *Key Points*
> 
> Indonesia is re-considering its options with regards to the contract for a second batch of three Type 209/1400 submarines.
> Defence policy makers are keen to explore other alternatives amid expectations of reduced defence expenditure allocation in the coming years
> Indonesia's defence planners have convened a meeting to discuss the country's KRW1.162 trillion (USD900 million) order for a second batch of three diesel-electric submarines (SSKs) with South Korea and are considering several options for the programme, including contract termination.
> 
> Two separate sources from the defence ministry and the Indonesian Navy's (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) headquarters in Cilangkap have confirmed to _Jane's_ that among matters being discussed at the moment include legal and financial implications of walking away from the contract that was announced in April 2019.
> 
> Indonesia signed a contract with Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) for the second tranche of three Type 209/1400 diesel-electric submarines in April 2019. The vessels will be similar to the first batch of three boats that was signed in December 2011.
> 
> The 2019 contract was signed with funding arranged by the Export-Import Bank of Korea and is scheduled to complete by 2026. Under this contract, one vessel will be built in Surabaya as part of a technology transfer programme. This arrangement is similar to one that was undertaken in the earlier contract.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/95281...0-million-submarine-contract-with-south-korea
> ___________________________________________
> 
> *Indonesia approves USD280 million request for follow-on BT-3F order*
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Defence Weekly
> 01 April 2020
> Follow
> 
> RSS
> 
> 
> The Indonesian government has approved an IDR4633 trillion (USD280 million) request to procure a further batch of BT-3F amphibious vehicles for the country’s Marines Corps (Korps Marinir: KORMAR).
> 
> The request has been approved by an Indonesian inter-ministry committee known as the House of Representatives’ commission on defence, intelligence, and foreign affairs (Komisi I).
> 
> The allocation will be used to fund the procurement of up to 79 BT-3F units, and the vehicles will be ordered from Russia’s JSC Rosoboronexport once formalities are in place, _Jane’s_ has been made to understand.
> 
> Documents provided to _Jane’s_ from an Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut) source in Cilangkap indicate that the sum will be drawn from defence export credit facilities.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/95285...280-million-request-for-follow-on-bt-3f-order



Yes, janes is one the best defense media outlet but don't their article for granted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

san.geuk said:


> The prc should responsible for this plague, compesation is a must, this is not first time their country spread viruses around the globe, remember swine flu and sars, they should be more experiance in early detecting a virus, now their country recovering faster than others, if the world dont ask over compensation for what they done they will never learn, like some report that wuhan wet market reopen again.
> 
> If defence ministy got budget cut, the heavy frigate must be prioritize to continue at least ffbnw and streghten the hull so she can ram and crush those intruders like those venezuela ships vs some cruise ship., then borrow them for bakamla for a while so our whitehull at least have a biggership
> 
> Some inspiration,
> https://www.popularmechanics.com/mi...021287/venezuela-cruiser-cruise-ship-collide/


Frigate is not to be used to ram other ship, its not a boom-boom car, if you want to ram other ship use battleship. 
Fridtjof Nansen class, Arleigh Burke class suffer heavy damage from collision with commercial ship.


----------



## Kansel

Jatosint said:


> Yes, janes is one the best defense media outlet but don't their article for granted


And yet i just realized USD 900 m for 3 changbogos? Based on before news the contract for 3 changbogos is US$ 1200 m

And this US$ 900 m is for 2 another sub procurement 

https://lancerdefense.com/2019/07/0...r-untuk-membangun-tiga-kapal-selam-indonesia/


CMIIW


----------



## Raduga

san.geuk said:


> The prc should responsible for this plague, compesation is a must, this is not first time their country spread viruses around the globe, remember swine flu and sars, they should be more experiance in early detecting a virus, now their country recovering faster than others, if the world dont ask over compensation for what they done they will never learn, like some report that wuhan wet market reopen again.
> 
> If defence ministy got budget cut, the heavy frigate must be prioritize to continue at least ffbnw and streghten the hull so she can ram and crush those intruders like those venezuela ships vs some cruise ship., then borrow them for bakamla for a while so our whitehull at least have a biggership
> 
> Some inspiration,
> https://www.popularmechanics.com/mi...021287/venezuela-cruiser-cruise-ship-collide/


you want a ship with boom boom car capability , then take a look at large south korea and japanese coast guard vessels , most of them got reinforced steel hull .









sad to see Navantia got another bad reputation of sinked warship due to venezuelan OPV collision with cruise ship resulting in capsized , after the previous helge ingstad incident .


----------



## Jatosint

Rear Admiral/Commodore (Ret.) Jeanne PMR Winaku, our ex-Head of Naval Medical Service and Indonesia's first female neurosurgeon has died from coronavirus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

san.geuk said:


> The prc should responsible for this plague, compesation is a must, this is not first time their country spread viruses around the globe, remember swine flu and sars, they should be more experiance in early detecting a virus, now their country recovering faster than others, if the world dont ask over compensation for what they done they will never learn, like some report that wuhan wet market reopen again.
> 
> If defence ministy got budget cut, the heavy frigate must be prioritize to continue at least ffbnw and streghten the hull so she can ram and crush those intruders like those venezuela ships vs some cruise ship., then borrow them for bakamla for a while so our whitehull at least have a biggership
> 
> Some inspiration,
> https://www.popularmechanics.com/mi...021287/venezuela-cruiser-cruise-ship-collide/


^^^


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245528938396311552


Jatosint said:


> Rear Admiral/Commodore (Ret.) Jeanne PMR Winaku, our ex-Head of Naval Medical Service and Indonesia's first female neurosurgeon has died from coronavirus


RIP. Condolences to the family

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Defensie
*NASAMS bukan akhir penantian panjang untuk TNI AU*

CategoryAngkatan UdaraPosted onApril 3, 2020AuthorAntonius KKLeave a comment

AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Tahun 2017 lalu pemerintah Indonesia melalui Kementerian Pertahanan memesan sistem senjata rudal pertahanan udara (sisdal hanud) menengah NASAMS (_Norwegian Advanced Surface to Air Missile System_) dari Norwegia dengan nilai sekitar 101 juta dolar AS yang dibiayai dari kredit ekspor.

*Jika tak ada aral melintang, seharusnya pada 2020 ini sisdal hanud tersebut sudah tiba dan mamayungi langit ibu kota.*

Sistem senjata (_sista_) jenis rudal hanud jarak menengah memang sudah empat dekade absen dari jajaran kekuatan TNI. Sejak dinonaktifkannya rudal S-75 _Dvina_ (NATO: SA-2 _Guideline_) awal tahun 1980-an, TNI belum lagi diperkuat sista sejenis.

Dibeli dalam persiapan Operasi Trikora untuk merebut Irian Barat (sekarang Papua) dari Belanda, S-75 _Dvina_ yang berjangkauan tembak 60 km memiliki daya gentar (_deterrent_) yang tinggi. Sama seperti S-75 _Dvina_, kabarnya NASAMS juga akan ditempatkan di kawasan Teluk Naga, Tangerang, untuk “memayungi” Jakarta.

BACA Ardmore Flying School, Tempat Instruktur Penerbang STPI Berlatih Seaplane

NASAMS diproduksi Kongsberg Defence Systems (Norwegia) yang bekerja sama dengan Raytheon (AS). Satu satuan rudal atau “baterai” (_missile_ _battery_) NASAMS terdiri dari beberapa subsistem, di antaranya 6 – 8 unit _launcher_/peluncur rudal yang masing-masing berkapasitas enam pucuk rudal.





Istimewa
Selain itu terdapat radar _mobile_ berteknologi 3D, sistem penjejak elektro optik, modul kendali dan komando, serta unit generator listrik. Setiap subsistem tersebut bersifat modular dan dipasang di atas platform truk kelas menengah.

Inilah salah satu keunggulan NASAMS, di mana setiap subsistemnya dapat diboyong pesawat angkut sekelas C-130 _Hercules_. Artinya, NASAMS memiliki mobilitas tinggi dan dapat cepat digelar di tempat lain.

Keunggulan NASAMS lainnya adalah fleksibilitas rudalnya. Selain rudal standar AIM-20 AMRAAM yang ditawarkan, peluncur NASAMS dapat mengakomodasi rudal ESSM dan AIM-9X _Sidewinder_.

ESSM (_Evolved_ _Sea_ _Sparrow_ _Missile_) memang rudal hanud permukaan ke udara. Tapi AIM-20 AMRAAM dan AIM-9X _Sidewinder_ aslinya adalah rudal udara ke udara, dipakai pesawat tempur buatan AS dan NATO.

BACA Terima Unit Pertama, Helikopter Chinook Kini Lengkapi Jajaran Kekuatan AU India

Dengan kata lain, NASAMS dapat memakai stok rudal AMRAAM maupun _Sidewinder_ yang sama dengan yang dipakai jet-jet tempur TNI AU. Fitur inilah yang merupakan salah satu poin yang menarik bagi TNI AU sebagai pengguna NASAMS.





USAF
Bila dipasangi AIM-120C AMRAAM, sisdal NASAMS berjangkauan tembak sekitar 50 – 70 km. Jangkauan tembak AIM-20C jika diluncurkan dari platform darat memang lebih pendek dari jangkauan “asli”-nya saat ditembakkan dari pesawat tempur (sekitar 90 – 120 km).

Ada berita NASAMS pesanan Indonesia akan dipersenjatai dengan AIM-120C-7, sama dengan yang dipesan untuk mempersenjatai armada jet tempur F-16 _Fighting_ _Falcon_ milik TNI AU.

*Dan menurut sumber terpercaya, NASAMS bukan satu-satunya rudal hanud yang akan memperkuat TNI AU. Kabarnya selain rudal hanud menengah, kelak rudal hanud jarak jauh juga akan mengisi jajaran kekuatan TNI AU.

https://www.airspace-review.com/2020/04/03/nasams-bukan-akhir-penantian-panjang-untuk-tni-au/*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## san.geuk

Vote for THAAD if they give us the access

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

maybe Patriot


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Defensie
> *NASAMS bukan akhir penantian panjang untuk TNI AU*
> 
> CategoryAngkatan UdaraPosted onApril 3, 2020AuthorAntonius KKLeave a comment
> 
> AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Tahun 2017 lalu pemerintah Indonesia melalui Kementerian Pertahanan memesan sistem senjata rudal pertahanan udara (sisdal hanud) menengah NASAMS (_Norwegian Advanced Surface to Air Missile System_) dari Norwegia dengan nilai sekitar 101 juta dolar AS yang dibiayai dari kredit ekspor.
> 
> *Jika tak ada aral melintang, seharusnya pada 2020 ini sisdal hanud tersebut sudah tiba dan mamayungi langit ibu kota.*
> 
> Sistem senjata (_sista_) jenis rudal hanud jarak menengah memang sudah empat dekade absen dari jajaran kekuatan TNI. Sejak dinonaktifkannya rudal S-75 _Dvina_ (NATO: SA-2 _Guideline_) awal tahun 1980-an, TNI belum lagi diperkuat sista sejenis.
> 
> Dibeli dalam persiapan Operasi Trikora untuk merebut Irian Barat (sekarang Papua) dari Belanda, S-75 _Dvina_ yang berjangkauan tembak 60 km memiliki daya gentar (_deterrent_) yang tinggi. Sama seperti S-75 _Dvina_, kabarnya NASAMS juga akan ditempatkan di kawasan Teluk Naga, Tangerang, untuk “memayungi” Jakarta.
> 
> BACA Ardmore Flying School, Tempat Instruktur Penerbang STPI Berlatih Seaplane
> 
> NASAMS diproduksi Kongsberg Defence Systems (Norwegia) yang bekerja sama dengan Raytheon (AS). Satu satuan rudal atau “baterai” (_missile_ _battery_) NASAMS terdiri dari beberapa subsistem, di antaranya 6 – 8 unit _launcher_/peluncur rudal yang masing-masing berkapasitas enam pucuk rudal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Istimewa
> Selain itu terdapat radar _mobile_ berteknologi 3D, sistem penjejak elektro optik, modul kendali dan komando, serta unit generator listrik. Setiap subsistem tersebut bersifat modular dan dipasang di atas platform truk kelas menengah.
> 
> Inilah salah satu keunggulan NASAMS, di mana setiap subsistemnya dapat diboyong pesawat angkut sekelas C-130 _Hercules_. Artinya, NASAMS memiliki mobilitas tinggi dan dapat cepat digelar di tempat lain.
> 
> Keunggulan NASAMS lainnya adalah fleksibilitas rudalnya. Selain rudal standar AIM-20 AMRAAM yang ditawarkan, peluncur NASAMS dapat mengakomodasi rudal ESSM dan AIM-9X _Sidewinder_.
> 
> ESSM (_Evolved_ _Sea_ _Sparrow_ _Missile_) memang rudal hanud permukaan ke udara. Tapi AIM-20 AMRAAM dan AIM-9X _Sidewinder_ aslinya adalah rudal udara ke udara, dipakai pesawat tempur buatan AS dan NATO.
> 
> BACA Terima Unit Pertama, Helikopter Chinook Kini Lengkapi Jajaran Kekuatan AU India
> 
> Dengan kata lain, NASAMS dapat memakai stok rudal AMRAAM maupun _Sidewinder_ yang sama dengan yang dipakai jet-jet tempur TNI AU. Fitur inilah yang merupakan salah satu poin yang menarik bagi TNI AU sebagai pengguna NASAMS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAF
> Bila dipasangi AIM-120C AMRAAM, sisdal NASAMS berjangkauan tembak sekitar 50 – 70 km. Jangkauan tembak AIM-20C jika diluncurkan dari platform darat memang lebih pendek dari jangkauan “asli”-nya saat ditembakkan dari pesawat tempur (sekitar 90 – 120 km).
> 
> Ada berita NASAMS pesanan Indonesia akan dipersenjatai dengan AIM-120C-7, sama dengan yang dipesan untuk mempersenjatai armada jet tempur F-16 _Fighting_ _Falcon_ milik TNI AU.
> 
> *Dan menurut sumber terpercaya, NASAMS bukan satu-satunya rudal hanud yang akan memperkuat TNI AU. Kabarnya selain rudal hanud menengah, kelak rudal hanud jarak jauh juga akan mengisi jajaran kekuatan TNI AU.
> 
> https://www.airspace-review.com/2020/04/03/nasams-bukan-akhir-penantian-panjang-untuk-tni-au/*


patriot have a high possibility here , personally im craving for israeli air defense , such as Barak MX or Arrow missile series for wide area air defence and anti ballistic missile purpose , even US looking onto it (arrow 3) , but seeing the current diplomatic relations , that's just going to be another wet dream ...


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> patriot have a high possibility here , btw , personally im craving for israeli air defense , such as Barak MX or Arrow missile series for wide area air defence and anti ballistic missile purpose .


I personally prefer Israeli Layered Air defense system, but how to convince our politician and our people to accept their technology?


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> I personally prefer Israeli Layered Air defense system, but how to convince our politician and our people to accept their technology?


you dont need layered air defense with multiple different missile platform with israeli air defense solution , barak 8 can do all that job in one platform , their minimum engagement range are crazily as close as 500m from launcher (according to report by india test) , while their maximum range are depend on the variants , the longest were 150km with intercept altitude of 30km , fighter jet or bomber wont do mission/operation in such altitude , by using the rules of thumbs , less interception altitude means more range for the missile to achieve .




https://www.iai.co.il/p/barak-er
btw the arrow 3 is also classified as anti satellite missile (ASAT) .

we could try to do it with 3rd party being involved , just like what we did with elbit turret for pandur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chaplin009x

Jatosint said:


> Yeaj, whatever
> 
> BTW, you didn't answer my question:
> 
> Which Australia's defense white paper that you claimed "specifically write Indonesia as a threat" ?
> 
> 
> Yes, janes is one the best defense media outlet but don't their article for granted


I'm not interested in answering your question.


----------



## Kansel

Chaplin009x said:


> I'm not interested in answering your question.


Because you can't answer it eh? Classical shit


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> you dont need layered air defense with multiple different missile platform with israeli air defense solution , barak 8 can do all that job in one platform , their minimum engagement range are crazily as close as 500m from launcher (according to report by india test) , while their maximum range are depend on the variants , the longest were 150km with intercept altitude of 30km , fighter jet or bomber wont do mission/operation in such altitude , by using the rules of thumbs , less interception altitude means more range for the missile to achieve .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.iai.co.il/p/barak-er
> btw the arrow 3 is also classified as anti satellite missile (ASAT) .
> 
> we could try to do it with 3rd party being involved , just like what we did with elbit turret for pandur



There is no third party working to assemble or produce Israeli made air defense missile system not even in US

actually if we are talking development and transfer of technology we can try to getting at hand South Africa Ukhomto system, they are developed their system indepently and right now in process to found partner for medium range version of Ukhomto (Ukhomto R) with dual use in Navy and Land System.


----------



## Agha Sher

Great to see the progress! 

Any updates on N245? How far has the project come and when can we see the first aircraft flying?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Agha Sher said:


> Great to see the progress!
> 
> Any updates on N245? How far has the project come and when can we see the first aircraft flying?



Its basic design seems to has been completed and the company (PT Dirgantara Indonesia) is waiting for government to finance the prototyping development since last year. We just need to wait government approval for that and I believe Gov will wait until N 219 complete its certification before disbursing any money for the next program. If they got the money so they will do detail design and make the prototype that need at least 2 years before the roll out and probably another 1 year before its maiden flight.

Currently the company is also busy to get funding for N 219 second factory that will use automation system, so internally they cannot fund N 245 program unless there is government help.

There is another program called R 80 which want to make 80-90 seats turboprop passenger plane that is currently under wind tunnel testing. It is being developed by PT Ragio Aviasi (PT RAI) but there is possibility to be jointly developed by PT Dirgantara Indonesia.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agha Sher

Keep the amazing work going. 

I thought the N219 was finished and deliveries started?


----------



## Indos

Agha Sher said:


> Keep the amazing work going.
> 
> I thought the N219 was finished and deliveries started?



Thanks bud,

It is still waiting to complete its certification process that is expected to finish within July-August this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chaplin009x

Kansel said:


> Because you can't answer it eh? Classical shit


Wow.. Thank you


----------



## striver44

even China understand that its no use to have such a huge land based army, mind to tell that china isn't even an archipelagic country. we should follow suit

https://theprint.in/defence/indian-...on-push/382287/?amp&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## polanski

Indonesia Reportedly Will Cancel Contract With South Korean-made Submarine and Consider Turkish Type 214 SSk: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...idering-contract-with-south-korea-submarines/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

Bulgarian fms contract for 8 units f16v worth for us$512million, that is the plane itself, with weapons, training, sofware and sensor cost more than us$1.6 billion

Based on bulgarian aquisition, per plane Will be $64million, if we plan to aquire at least 2 squadron consist of 16 units, then cost Will be more than us$2 billion for 32 units that is for aircraft only without weapons or essentials package, cmiiw
That s a lot of money especially in this kind of situation, any news update?


----------



## Ruhnama

Indos said:


> That new nuclear reactor that we are going to build in Serpong


Sorry new nuclear reactor for what purposes? Adding capacity for PLTN or just for more research? And with rssian help?
(Lumayan bangga sebagai warga serpong )


trishna_amṛta said:


> That will be Japan. They can turn into Nuclear armed state overnight (literally speaking here


Because they are nuke powered country amd have tech to do this.


Kansel said:


> I personally prefer Israeli Layered Air defense system, but how to convince our politician and our people to accept their technology?


Barak 8 : Rudal buatan India dan dipakai negara muslim bernama Azerbaijan temennya Turki kok itu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

san.geuk said:


> Bulgarian fms contract for 8 units f16v worth for us$512million, that is the plane itself, with weapons, training, sofware and sensor cost more than us$1.6 billion
> 
> Based on bulgarian aquisition, per plane Will be $64million, if we plan to aquire at least 2 squadron consist of 16 units, then cost Will be more than us$2 billion for 32 units that is for aircraft only without weapons or essentials package, cmiiw
> That s a lot of money



Bulgarian is first timer F 16 user, there is lot infrastructure replacement especially their ground support and training system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Should we consider this Coastal defense system to be placed on Natuna?

https://www.airspace-review.com/202...n-lagi-rudal-antikapal-neptune-di-laut-hitam/

We could ask Ukraine to Transfer the tech or even Locally produce here tho.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> Should we consider this Coastal defense system to be placed on Natuna?
> 
> https://www.airspace-review.com/202...n-lagi-rudal-antikapal-neptune-di-laut-hitam/
> 
> We could ask Ukraine to Transfer the tech or even Locally produce here tho.


Army brass will never agree to it, and they won't let the Navy operate shore based batteries.

And considering we already operate the Exocet in large numbers, it makes more sens to operate the land based Exocet instead. MBDA actually offered it a few years ago but again, the Army's brass ego got in the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Regarding the news about Nagapasa class batch 2 cancellation, I wonder if it has anything to do with the KFX renegotiation, maybe the negotiation turned sour?


With current economy and rupiah is in bad shape, doesn't make sense to cancel Nagapasa class batch 2 because of economic reason when somehow the news also stated that we interested with Turkish made sub.


----------



## Chestnut

NEKONEKO said:


> Regarding the news about Nagapasa class batch 2 cancellation, I wonder if it has anything to do with the KFX renegotiation, maybe the negotiation turned sour?
> 
> 
> With current economy and rupiah is in bad shape, doesn't make sense to cancel Nagapasa class batch 2 because of economic reason when somehow the news also stated that we interested with Turkish made sub.


It's because the Navy is trying to save face. The problems with the first batch can be attributed to the Navy demanding DSME and PAL to cut corners and ramp up production. A lot of the people in the MoD were unwilling to pay for a quality product and so they get something that they paid for.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

polanski said:


> Indonesia Reportedly Will Cancel Contract With South Korean-made Submarine and Consider Turkish Type 214 SSk: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...idering-contract-with-south-korea-submarines/


There is not only turkish u214 to consider,but also scorpene and sweden submarine too


----------



## NEKONEKO

I think we need to revise these MEF plan, the phase 3 pretty much gonna need major changes, there is no clear picture about post 2024, will it still under MEF project or something else, but considering the pandemic maybe MEF will be extended to phase 4.


----------



## san.geuk

Chestnut said:


> Army brass will never agree to it, and they won't let the Navy operate shore based batteries.
> 
> And considering we already operate the Exocet in large numbers, it makes more sens to operate the land based Exocet instead. MBDA actually offered it a few years ago but again, the Army's brass ego got in the way.



This kind of ego ineffective in modern warfare, in overall to relying in army while our geography archipelago soon or later well be pay higher price than the army ever got in 30 years budgets if war really breaks, the president and mod should get "reform" this elements


----------



## Kansel

Something to read for


> NASIONAL OPINI
> *Kapal Selam Korsel (1): Surat Konsultan Kapal Selam untuk Presiden Jokowi*
> 4 Februari 2020 fnn  0 Komentar
> *Oleh Mochamad Toha*
> 
> *Jakarta, FNN* – Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto saat ini sedang mengevaluasi proyek pertahanan yang bersifat strategis nasional, yaitu produksi pesawat tempur IFX dan kapal selam yang bekerjasama dengan Korea Selatan.
> 
> Untuk pesawat tempur kerjasama KFX/IFX saat ini masih tahap _Engineering Manufacture Development_ (EMD) karena pihak Indonesia saat ini terkendala belum bayar uang urunan.
> 
> Sedangkan untuk kapal selam, Indonesia sudah mendapatkan 2 kapal selam kelas Chang Bogo yang dibuat di Korsel dan 1 kapal selam yang sedang menjalani uji pelayaran yang dibuat oleh PT PAL Surabaya.
> 
> Kini, Indonesia memesan 3 lagi kapal selam jenis yang sama. Namun, pesanan yang kedua ini menurut beberapa media luar negeri dibatalkan karena ada beberapa masalah mendasar. Namun pihak Kemenhan belum mengakui hal tersebut.
> 
> Dalam evaluasi Kemenhan kemarin, seperti dikutip dari Kompas.com, dari 3 unit kapal selam batch pertama sudah sampai di Indonesia, dua kapal selam sudah diserahkan kepada TNI AL, yaitu KRI Nagapasa 403 dan KRI Ardadedali 404.
> 
> Sedangkan untuk KRI Alugoro 405 masih menjalani uji intensif oleh PT PAL-DSME selaku _principal_ kapal selam ini
> 
> Menurut Ketua Pelaksana Harian Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan (KKIP) Sumardjono, dulu waktu kapal pertama diserahterimakan di Korsel memang ada 12 masalah di kapal selam tersebut. ‘
> 
> “Lalu kita datangkan ahlinya langsung dari Korea, akhirnya berkurang masalahnya hingga saat ini tinggal 5 kendala. Kapal selam kedua sudah jauh lebih baik penyelesaiannya,” kata Sumardjono.
> 
> Apa yang diungkapkan oleh Sumardjono itu tampaknya sesuai dengan pemberitaan media Prancis Latribune yang memberitakan Pemerintah Indonesia kecewa dengan performa kapal selam buatan Korsel tersebut, sehingga mencari alternatif pemasok kapal selam lain seperti U214 Turki/Jerman dan Scorpene Prancis.
> 
> Adalah Dipl. Ing. Dipl. Wirtsch. Ing. Franklin M Tambunan, Konsultan Kapal Selam yang sangat mengetahui bagaimana kualitas kapal selam produksi Korsel tersebut. Karena itulah Franklin menyurati Presiden Joko Widodo.
> 
> Dalam surat yang ditulisnya di Jakarta pada 13 Januari 2020 lalu itu Franklin yang lahir di Pematang Siantar, Sumatera Utara, mengenalkan dirinya sebagai Direktur dari PT. Taimex Konsultan Internasional di Bidang Konsultan Perkapalan.
> 
> Khususnya kapal selam dan international business development and trader di Jerman yang saat ini kembali di Indonesia.
> 
> “Sebelum menjadi konsultan saya bekerja di galangan kapal HDW, Kiel, Jerman di berbagai posisi dan pernah juga menjadi Direktur Pendidikan Pembuatan Kapal Selam untuk negara-negara asing di luar Jerman,” ungkapnya.
> 
> Franklin menulis kepada Menhan karena kerisauannya terhadap pengadaan dan pembelian kapal selam dari Korsel serta rencana kelanjutannya yang menurutnya, tidak akan membantu pertahanan dan kemandirian industri pertahanan nasional ke depan ini.
> 
> Korsel atau galangan kapal Daewoo mulai dari berdirinya industri pembuatan kapal selamnya secara pribadi Franklin turut serta mengonsepkan pembuatan kontrak kerja sama itu serta timnya yang memberikan pendidikan kepada tenaga ahli Daewoo pada 1994 di Jerman.
> 
> Oleh karena itu ia meminta menyampaikan pikiran dan tanggapannya terhadap kedua kapal selam yang sudah kita terima dari Korsel di Surabaya dan juga pengadaan joint section pada kapal ketiga serta rencana-rencana pengadaan kerja sama dengan Korsel ke depan ini.
> 
> Pembelian kapal selam dari negara Korsel dan rencana program NKRI untuk mendapatkan pendidikan Transfer of Technology (TOT) dimaksudkan agar mampu mandiri memproduksi kapal selam ke depan nanti.
> 
> Melihat dari sejarah kepemilikan dan pengoperasian kapal selam oleh TNI AL (dulu ALRI-Angkatan Laut Republik Indonesia) yang dimulai sejak September 1959 hingga 2019 menunjukkan, Indonesia telah berjaya menggunakan kapal selama 60 tahun di perairan NKRI mempertahankan kedaulatan RI.
> 
> Demikian juga sejarah pemeliharaan, repair, dan overhaul semua kapal selam yang dimiliki oleh TNI AL senantiasa dibawa dari Indonesia ke negara pembuatnya. Hal ini disebabkan oleh ketidak mampuan galangan kapal Indonesia seperti PT PAL hingga saat ini.
> 
> Keinginan memiliki teknologi produksi atau reparasi-overhaul kapal selam sudah muncul pada tahun19 80-an saat Cakra dan Nanggala diproduksi di Jerman.
> 
> Wacana-wacana tersebut pada akhirnya direalisasikan dengan keputusan pengadaan dan pembelian kapal selam pada 2012 dari Korsel serta rencana memperoleh pendidikan TOT kapal selam dari DSME, Korsel.
> 
> “Pada 2019 TNI AL telah memperoleh 3 kapal selam dari Korsel dengan berharap mendapat kemampuan untuk memproduksi kapal selam sendiri di Indonesia,” ungkap Franklin ketika bertamu ke Redaksi fnn.co.id di Jakarta.
> 
> “Membangun industri pertahanan strategis nasional menuju kemandirian Industri Pertahanan merupakan amanat Undang Undang RI Nomor 16 Tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan,” lanjut Franklin mengutip UU 16/2012 itu.
> 
> Menurut Franklin, ahli kapal selam Korsel adalah muridnya Franklin. Korsel selama ini tidak pernah punya pabrik kapal selam. “Saat presentasi di Indonesia, Korsel tidak bisa tunjukkan prototipe. Yang ditunjukkan cuma gambar,” katanya.
> 
> Bahan baku dibeli dari Jerman, dimodifikasi di Korsel lalu dirakit di Indonesia. Sebanyak 206 tenaga Indonesia dikirim ke Korsel untuk belajar membuat kapal selam, di mana yang mengajar adalah anak muridnya Franklin.
> 
> Mereka belajar 1 minggu hingga 2,5 tahun, tergantung spek apa yang dipelajari. Padahal, hal ini sudah diingatkan Franklin pada 2012 saat pertama kali MoU dengan Korsel dibuat. Hari ini semua yang dikhawatirkan Franklin, terjadi.
> 
> “Dua kapal selam yang kemarin dikirim ke PAL Surabaya harganya Rp 13,9 trilin. Itu pun Korsel masih minta tambahan lagi,” ujar Franklin yang cerita ini sambil menangis, “betapa parahnya bangsa Indonesia dibodohi Korsel,” lanjutnya.
> 
> Kedua kapal selam itu dibuat di Korsel dan dalam bentuk utuh disetel di PAL. “Yang ketiga disambung di sini. Section 1-7 disambung di PAL lalu dilas,” kata Franklin. Korsel butuh dana lagi untuk perbaikan.
> 
> “Sekarang ada 160 masalah kapal yang perlu dana lagi. Kenapa Indonesia mau menerima barang belum jadi? Ini projek nasional. TNI AL adalah user,” tegas Franklin.
> 
> Mantan Menhan Ryamizard Ryacudu sebelum Pilpres 2019 lalu teken kontrak buat kapal selam lagi 2 kapal (batch 2). Prabowo minta dibatalkan. Ia minta supaya gunakan teknologi terbaru dari Jerman yang sudah teruji pembuat kapal selam.
> 
> Prabowo tidak mau kapal yang hanya menyelam dalam kedalaman 10 m. “Maunya AIP (air independent propulsion) yang hanya Jerman yang punya. Artinya Prabowo sudah mencium gelagat ini!
> 
> *Kapal Selam Korsel (2): Franklin Paham Kemampuan Galangan Kapal Daewoo*
> 4 Februari 2020 fnn  0 Komentar
> 
> 
> Oleh Mochamad Toha
> 
> *Jakarta, FNN* – Setelah penandatangan kontrak untuk kapal selam lagi, permasalahan pun muncul. Apakah pengadaan, pembelian, dan pelaksanaan _Transfer of Technology_ (TOT) yang disebut sudah sesuai dengan keinginan dan kebutuhan negara Indonesia terwujud?
> “Apakah ketiga kapal selam buatan Korea Selatan ini memenuhi standard dan teknis yang teruji dan layak pakai?” tanya Dipl. Ing. Dipl. Wirtsch. Ing. Franklin M Tambunan dalam suratnya kepada Presiden Joko Widodo yang ditulis pada 13 Januari 2020 itu.
> 
> Di galangan kapal Howaldtswerke Deutsche Werft (HDW) di Kiel, Jerman, Franklin pernah bekerja sebagai Direktur Pendidikan Pembuatan Kapal Selam. Salah satu negara yang dididik Fanklin adalah Korsel.
> 
> “Saya paham dengan kemampuan dan kesanggupan dari Galangan Kapal Daewoo,” ungkap Franklin.
> 
> Sebelum penandatanganan kontrak pengadaan kapal selam dengan Korsel pada 2012, secara pribadi Franklin menyampaikan dalam pertemuan di Mabesal dengan KSAL saat itu bersama dalam pertemuan-pertemuan lainnya dalam bidang terkait.
> 
> Franklin meminta Kontrak Kerja Sama dengan Korsel ini harus dibatalkan karena Korsel itu bukanlah negara pembuat kapal selam dan hanya sebatas Perakit/Assambler. Korsel belum pernah menciptakan satu kapal selam yang sudah teruji dan layak.
> Tapi, himbauan tersebut diabaikan dan Kontrak pengadaan tersebut ditanda tangani oleh pemerintah Indonesia. Artinya, “Kita telah mengorder kapal selam dari negara yang belum pernah menciptakan kapal selam sendiri,” tulisnya.
> 
> Dengan keputusan tersebut, pada saat yang sama Franklin ditunjuk oleh KSAL Laksamana Suparno untuk menjadi tim pengawas dalam pembuatan Kapal Selam di Indonesia.
> Dalam rapat-rapat pertama di Kemenhan dan Kementerian terkait serta di PT PAL, Franklin dengan tegas mengatakan, Indonesia membutuhkan kapal _prototype_ buatan Korsel terdahulu sebagai contoh sebelum kita tanda tangani kontrak pembeliannya.
> 
> Maka mulai saat itu juga ia tidak lagi diundang ke rapat-rapat selanjutnya hingga hari ini. Hal ini termasuk juga di KKIP. Ada rencana memberikan posisi kedudukan sebagai _counter part-nya_ Korsel. “Orang Korsel tersebut adalah mantan murid saya, sehingga dianggap bermasalah dan tidak menyamankan dalam kerja sama, itu alasan tidak jadi penempatan tersebut,” lanjut Franklin.
> 
> Korea Selatan menyerahkan 3 kapal selam _prototype_ atau kapal selam percobaan tidak teruji, tidak distandardisasi dan lisensi internasional dalam segala bentuk hal teknis.
> 
> Menurut Franklin, Uji Kelayakan dari semua sistem yang ada di dalam kapal selam belum disertifikasikan.
> 
> Sebelum penanda tanganan kontrak pada 2012 seharusnya tuntutan bangsa kita adalah agar Korsel mempresentasikan kapal contoh dengan segala test uji coba serta sertifikasi-sertifikasi nasional dan internasional dari kapal selam tersebut.
> 
> “Korsel harusnya menunjukkan satu contoh kapal selam sejenis yang kita mau beli sebagai kapal selam prototype yang sudah teruji kelayakannya,” tegas Franklin.
> 
> Juga, fakta-fakta mengatakan sesuai kesaksian dari _User/TNI_ AL di Surabaya bahwa mereka menerima produk kapal selam yang sangat tidak layak pakai, baik secara teknis dan mereka ragu menggunakannya. Sebab, belum ada data-data akurat menunjukkan kelayakannya.
> 
> Kapal selam ini memiliki masalah dalam hal kesenyapan dengan _Radiated Noise Level_ yang rendah. Maksudnya, tingkat kesenyapan ini dibutuhkan agar tak bisa didengar atau dijangkau oleh lawan saat operasi.
> 
> Selanjutnya juga tidak memiliki tingkat kemampuan penghindaran deteksi _(silent-stealthy)._
> Ketiga kapal selam ini sangat perlu dipertanyakan apakah memiliki senjata tempur yang teruji sesuai spesifikasi dan kebutuhan TNI AL.
> 
> “Saat penerimaan kapal selam pertama saya ketahui bahwa Korsel belum mendapatkan alat senjata yang bisa diimplementasikan di dalam kapal selam yang pertama tersebut,” ungkap Franklin.
> 
> Pengalaman bekerja di perusahaan pembuatan kapal selam di Kiel, Jerman perlu disampaikan dengan tegas bahwa untuk mempublikasikan satu produk kapal selam yang baru diciptakan membutuhkan kurang lebih tujuh (7) tahun proses segala tes uji kelayakannya.
> “Sesudah teruji dan disertifikasi barulah dipublikasikan. Ketiga kapal baru tersebut belum pernah melalui uji tes sejenis, sehingga diragukan kelayakannya,” tegas Franklin.
> 
> Menurutnya, kedua kapal selam buatan Korsel itu adalah kapal yang sangat berbahaya bagi penggunanya/user. Berbahaya karena jika terjadi kecelakaan maut akibatnya. Bahaya dalam mempertahankan kedaulatan NKRI jika kecelakaan, kerugian negara bukan hanya secara finansial tapi juga kehilangan awak (pasukan TNI AL) yang berkualitas dan berpengalaman tinggi.
> “Korsel mengembangkan teknologi kapal selam mereka dengan menggunakan uang rakyat Indonesia,” ungkap Franklin.
> 
> Perjanjian antara Jerman dan Korsel pada 1994 dituangkan dalam kontrak bahwa kapal selam tipe 209/1200 izin lisensi pembuatannya hanya boleh diproduksi untuk kepentingan nasional Korsel saja. Tidak ada untuk izin ekspor.
> 
> Untuk menghindari pelanggaran kontrak antara Jerman dan Korsel maka Korsel menawarkan tipe 209/1400. Masalahnya tipe 209/1400 belum pernah ada saat mereka tawarkan kontrak pembelian tersebut.
> “Ketiga kapal selam yang kita sudah terima di Surabaya waktu itu adalah kapal _prototype,_ kapal percobaan Korsel yang belum teruji kelayakannya,” tegas Franklin.
> “Dengan penanda tanganan kontrak tersebut maka kita membantu Korsel mengembangkan teknologi kapal selam mereka dengan uang negara Republik Indonesia,” lanjutnya. Korsel telah berhasil membohongi bangsa Indonesia.
> 
> Bateri kapal selam adalah listrik penggerak kapal selam saat operasi menyelam. Bateri yang digunakan di kedua kapal selam yang baru dari Korsel itu menggunakan bateri buatan Korsel sendiri.
> 
> Perlu dicatat, kata Franklin, bateri buatan Korsel tidak berfungsi sesuai dengan kebutuhan kapal selam tersebut. Bateri itu dibutuhkan untuk memberikan energi listrik kepada semua peralatan didalam kapal selam saat operasional.
> 
> “Menurut pengalaman pribadi dan juga dari pengalaman pengguna/user AL bahwa bateri buatan Korsel tidak berfungsi maksimal,” tutur Franklin. Hal ini membahayakan kondisi kapal saat beroperasional dan bisa mematikan pengguna kapal selam (awak TNI AL).
> 
> Perlu dipahami bahwa sekitar 65% isi peralatan teknis dalam kapal selam tersebut adalah produk-produk berasal dari Jerman. “Ini berarti bahwa ketergantungan Korsel ke negara Jerman masih sangat besar,” tambahnya.
> 
> Peraturan pemerintahan Jerman adalah setiap peralatan senjata baik peralatan-peralatan senjata baik _spare parts-nya_ harus memiliki izin ekspor dari pemerintahan Jerman dengan negara pengguna peralatan tersebut.
> 
> Dalam pengadaan kapal selam dengan Korsel, Indonesia tidak mengadakan perjanjian-perjanjian apapun dengan pemerintahan Jerman tentang pengadaan kapal selam tersebut.
> 
> Masalah dan bahaya ke depan ini untuk Indonesia, bila terjadi sesuatu hal dan membutuhkan peralatan teknis, spare parts dari negara Jerman, bisakah Indonesia mendapatkan peralatan itu karena izin ekspor dari awal kontrak pengadaan Indonesia tak miliki ijin tersebut. Tapi ke Korsel. Artinya Indonesia akan selalu tergantung Korsel terhadap peralatan-peralatan buatan Jerman.
> 
> Mungkin saja suatu saat tertentu Indonesia diembargo Jerman atas permintaan peralatan-peralatan tersebut karena tidak adanya perjanjian-perjanjian disebut di atas.
> 
> “Hal ini sudah pernah saya bicarakan langsung dengan galangan kapal HDW yang memiliki lisensi dengan Korsel. Mereka membenarkan apa yang saya tuliskan di atas ini,” katanya.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Something to read for


that's it , franklin literally said "just go with the original manufacturer" , it's nice to see a former engineer like this revealing the scam , if what franklin said was true , then it's go for TKMS or DCNS contract .
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Perjanjian alih teknologi yang lebih dikenal dengan sebutan _Transfer of Technology_ (TOT) dari Korea Selatan tidak mungkin bisa dilakukan. Karena, Korsel sendiri baru belajar untuk membuat kapal selam dari Jerman.

Ketika pengadaan kontrak TOT dengan Korsel yang diagendakan Kemenhan, menurut Dipl. Ing. Dipl. Wirtsch. Ing. Franklin M Tambunan, ia ikut hadir dalam rapat yang diadakan di PT PAL pada 2012 itu.

Persentase program yang dipaparkan oleh Korsel adalah program pendidikan yang Franklin dan timnya sampaikan pada 1994 di Jerman.

Dalam rapat tersebut Franklin sangat tegas mengatakan kepada presenter dari Korsel bahwa Korsel _meng-copy_ konsepnya, tapi tanpa bukti pengalaman mendidik. “Saya tegaskan untuk tidak membohongi dan membodohi bangsa Indonesia,” tegasnya.

Menurut Franklin, Korsel belum pernah tahu dan berpengalaman bagaimana mendidik negara asing untuk membuat kapal selam. Ia dengan Jerman sepaham mengatakan bahwa 10-15 tahun ke depan bangsa Indonesia tidak akan mampu mandiri membuat kapal selam sendiri.

Fakta yang terjadi di lapangan mengatakan bahwa sudah sejumlah anak bangsa Indonesia dikirim ke Korsel ke galangan kapal Daewoo. ”Mereka pulang dengan tangan kosong tanpa pendidikan yang diharapkan,” ungkap Franklin.

“Fakta ini disampaikan oleh beberapa anak bangsa yang berbicara kepada saya,” lanjutnya.

Setidaknya ada dua latar belakangnya mengapa anak-anak bangsa Indonesia ini tidak bisa mendapatkan pendidikan yang diharapkan.

Pertama, Korsel itu baru memiliki teknologi pembuatan kapal selam yang berbobot 1400 ton. Artinya, Korsel tidak akan mentransfer sesuatu yang baru kepada siapapun dalam hal ini ke Indonesia.

Karena di pasaran pembuatan kapal selam ke depan ini Indonesia dengan sendirinya menjadi negara pesaing/kompetitor Korsel ke depan.

Kedua, Korsel bukan negara pendidik pembuatan kapal selam karena Korsel masih murid dari negara Jerman dalam pembuatan kapal selam. Sehingga, pendidikan tersebut tidak akan pernah ditransfer ke bangsa Indonesia.

*“Pendidikan TOT dalam konteks lainnya adalah On The Job Training (OJT-Training). Belajar sambil bekerja. Hal ini bangsa Indonesia tidak akan pernah menerima pendidikan tersebut,” *ungkap Franklin.

Menurutnya, pada 13 Januari 2020 malam, Franklin ditelepon oleh perusahaan Jerman pembuat kapal selam tipe 214 dan berunding tentang rencana pembuatan kapal selam di Indonesia.

*“Jerman memastikan berulang kali kepada saya bahwa Jerman akan memberikan pendidikan TOT bilamana negara Indonesia membeli kapal selam dari Jerman,”* tegas Franklin.

Karena itulah, ia meminta Pembuatan/Pengadaaan kapal selam dengan Korsel harus segera dihentikan. Pembohongan rakyat Indonesia dengan memberikan kapal selam yang bertipe _prototype,_ yang tidak teruji dan tidak layak pakai sangat membahayakan bangsa Indonesia.

“*Kapal selam buatan Korsel bila dioperasikan maka keberadaan crew sangat terancam,”* ujar Franklin.

Jadi, pengadaan kapal selam yang tidak layak pakai ini didanai oleh bangsa Indonesia untuk mengembangkan teknologi Korsel. Sedangkan pengembangan teknologi kapal selam untuk Indonesia tidak mendapat dukungan penuh karena dana yang tidak tersedia.

*“Ini adalah pemborosan uang bangsa dan rakyat Indonesia serta pembohongan bangsa yang harus segera dihentikan,*” tegas Franklin dalam suratnya kepada Presiden Joko Widodo yang entah sudah sampai ke tangan Jokowi atau belum.

Ia menyarankan, kelanjutan dari perencanaan ke depan tentang pengadaan dan pemeliharaan kapal selam untuk negara Indonesia hendaknya dikerjasamakan dengan negara yang bisa dan mampu memberikan kapal selam terbaik.

*“Dan juga mampu memberikan pendidikan TOT yang bisa memampukan bangsa kita dalam waktu yang jelas dan terencana. Saya secara pribadi menyarankan ke Jerman yang membuat 2 kapal selam untuk Indonesia: Cakra dan Nanggala,”* papar Franklin.

Selama ini Indonesia sudah memiliki 2 kapal selam buatan negara Jerman oleh HDW di Kiel yaitu Cakra dan Nanggala. Dalam perbincangan dan pengalamannya dengan Jerman setiap pertemuan di Jakarta atau di Jerman, mereka siap membantu,” lanjutnya.

Jerman siap membantu dalam dua tipe yaitu tipe 209 yang masih menggunakan tenaga Diesel dan tipe 214 tenaga Hybrid. Negara Jerman sudah terbukti berpengalaman dengan kelayakan kapal selam buatan mereka dengan _standard_ internasional.

Pendidikan TOT yang berkelas untuk tipe 209 tenaga Diesel akan diberikan oleh Jerman 100 persen. TOT untuk tipe 214 dengan tenaga Hybrid, juga bersedia dengan TOT yang dalam hal ini kondisinya harus didiskusikan mana dan apa yang akan di transferkan.

*“TKMS siap berdialog dan membantu Indonesia,”* tulis Franklin dalam suratnya tertanggal Jakarta, 13 Januari 2020.

_Spare parts_ dan _after sales_ dengan pasti Jerman akan menyediakannya dengan jangka kurang lebih 25 tahun ke depan sesuai aturan yang berlaku di Jerman.

Melihat ke depan, Indonesia akan memiliki 5 buah kapal selam: 2 kapal selam buatan Jerman dan 3 kapal selam buatan Korsel. Sesuai dengan jadw_al maintenance, repair_ dan_ overhaul _(MRO) yakni berjadwal tiap tahun_ maintenance, _2-3 tahun_ checks for repair_ dan _overhaul._

Sarannya adalah agar juga bangsa Indonesia dididik untuk memaintain, repair dan overhaul kapal selam ini ke depan nanti. Pekerjaan MRO ini tidak boleh diabaikan begitu saja untuk menghindari kapal selam ini kembali di bawa ke negara pembuatnya.

Selanjutnya jika bangsa Indonesia mampu MRO, maka kita juga bisa ikut bersaing di market internasional karena ada lebih dari 160 kapal selam tipe 209 buatan Jerman digunakan oleh beberapa negara yang bisa kita tawarkan jasa MRO tersebut.

“Saran penutup tulisan saya, NKRI merupakan negara kepulauan (_archipelagic state_) terbesar di dunia yang mempunyai 17.504 pulau, panjang garis pantai 81.000 km dengan luas perairan 5,8 juta km2,” kata Franklin.

Kapal selam tipe 209 adalah teknologi yang sudah tua walau masih baik dan canggih. Tapi, berdasarkan dengan luasnya perairan NKRI sudah membutuhkan kapal selam yang mampu menyelam lebih lama dari tipe 209.

Kapal selam tipe 214 dengan tenaga Hybrid adalah kapal selam yang mampu, dilengkapi dengan sistem pendorongan Fuel Cell (Air Independent Propulsion/AIP) dan sewaco yang lengkap (_Cilyndrical Array Sonar, Passive Ranging Sonar, Flank Array Sonar, Cilyndrical Transducer Array, Towed Array Sonar, Intercept Array Sonar, Radar, ESM_ dan _Optronic)._

Waktu/endurance menyelam hingga 80 hari menggunakan teknologi Hybrid atau lebih sedangkan tipe 209 menggunakan Diesel hanya mampu hingga 45 hari saja. Kemampuan bateri kapal selam sangat menentukan pada saat operasional menyelam.

Ia menyarankan kapal selam tipe 214 sistem AIP sebagai penerus dan pengganti generasi kapal selam tipe 209 dalam pengadaan berikutnya. Pada saat kunjungan Menhan Prabowo Subianto ke UNHAN menyampaikan keinginannya untuk memiliki kapal selam tipe 214 ini.

*“Demikian penyampaian kerisauan dan pemahaman serta saran pribadi saya kepada bapak Presiden dan berharap menghentikan kerja sama dengan Korsel dan mengadakan hubungan kerja sama pembuatan kapal selam ke negara Jerman kedepan nanti,”* lanjutnya.

*“Dan, saya bersedia membantu bapak dan bangsa Indonesia dalam merealisasikan rencana-rencana ke depan yang berkaitan khususnya dengan kapal selam, tapi juga dengan hal-hal yang dibutuhkan dalam bidang pertahanan,”* kata Franklin.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.pepnews.com/politik/p-d...siap-bantu-transfer-of-technology-kapal-selam
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

san.geuk said:


> This kind of ego ineffective in modern warfare, in overall to relying in army while our geography archipelago soon or later well be pay higher price than the army ever got in 30 years budgets if war really breaks, the president and mod should get "reform" this elements


what we need in a strong civilian leader, once upon a time ,i had high hopes that mr jokowi will be able to control the (army) generals, but that now it's seems the opposite.


----------



## san.geuk

What happened in nagapasa class could be have implication to kfx, some days ago, someone posted beside of aesa radar and Stealth the rest similiar to t/fa-50,
Better to spend our money in original designer, but what about penalties? And about kfx if really cancel, i guess rafale will take the place

Hope the mr president and mr Prabowo do the right thing


----------



## Raduga

san.geuk said:


> What happened in nagapasa class could be have implication to kfx, some days ago, someone posted beside of aesa radar and Stealth the rest similiar to t/fa-50,
> Better to spend our money in original designer, but what about penalties? And about kfx if really cancel, i guess rafale will take the place
> 
> Hope the mr president and mr Prabowo do the right thing


this is probably why almarhum Mr.Habibie was also skeptical about KF-X project . 
https://finance.detik.com/industri/...canggih-bj-habibie-itu-salah-dan-omong-kosong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

san.geuk said:


> What happened in nagapasa class could be have implication to kfx, some days ago, someone posted beside of aesa radar and Stealth the rest similiar to t/fa-50,
> Better to spend our money in original designer, but what about penalties? And about kfx if really cancel, i guess rafale will take the place
> 
> Hope the mr president and mr Prabowo do the right thing



Better go to F35 and F16 though


----------



## Raduga

however im still thinking what franklin said was pretty much a salesman fighting for their original product against the "KW 1" ones.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Breakdown of F 16 V Bulgarian 

https://www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg...NjqlVm3gnvkhiJy-WRVpva5bKHgzCtbWoOnmeq-1vcVrU

BILLING CODE 5001-06-C
Transmittal No. 19-36
Notice of Proposed Issuance of Letter of Offer Pursuant to Section
36(b)(1) of the Arms Export Control Act, as amended
(i) Prospective Purchaser: Government of Bulgaria
(ii) Total Estimated Value:

Major Defense Equipment *............................... $ .763 billion
Other................................................... $ .910 billion
---------------
TOTAL................................................. $1.673 billion


(iii) Description and Quantity or Quantities of Articles or
Services under Consideration for Purchase:

Major Defense Equipment (MDE):
Eight (8) F-16C/D Block 70/72 Aircraft
Ten (10) F110 General Electric Engines (includes 2 spares)
Ten (10) Link-16 Multifunctional Information Distribution Systems--
JTRS (MIDS-JTRS) (includes 2 spares)
Nine (9) Improved Program Display Generators (iPDG) (includes 1
spare)
Nine (9) APG-83 Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) Radars
(includes 1 spare)
Four (4) AN/AAQ-33 SNIPER Targeting Pods
Nine (9) Modular Mission Computers (MMC) 7000AH (includes 1 spare)
Nine (9) LN-260 Embedded GPS/INS (EGI)
Nine (9) M61 Vulcan 20mm Cannons
Sixteen (16) AIM-120C7 Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air Missiles
(AMRAAMs)
One (1) AIM-120C7 Spare Guidance Section
Twenty-four (24) AIM-9X Sidewinder Missiles
Eight (8) AIM-9X Captive Air Training Missiles (CATM)
Four (4) AIM-9X Spare Tactical Guidance Sections
Four (4) AIM-9X Spare CATM Guidance Sections
Forty-eight (48) LAU-129 Multi-Purpose Launchers
Fifteen (15) GBU-49 Enhanced Paveway II Kits
Fifteen (15) GBU-54 Laser JDAM Kits
Twenty-eight (28) GBU-39 Small Diameter Bombs (SDB-1)
Twenty-four (24) FMU-152 Fuzes
Twenty-four (24) MK82 Bombs (Tritonal)
Six (6) MK82 Bombs (Inert)
Thirteen (13) MAU-210 Enhanced Computer Control Group (ECCG)

Non-MDE: Also included are nine (9) AN/ALQ-211 Internal Advanced
Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare Suites (including 1 spare);
nine (9) AN/ALE-47 Countermeasure Dispensers (including 1 spare); 4,140
Infrared Flare countermeasures, with impulse cartridges; 8,250 each of
PGU-27A/B 20mm training and combat munitions; thirty-six (36) MK-124
Signal/Smoke Illumination devices; nine (9) APX-126 Advanced
Identification Friend or Foe

[[Page 28289]]

(AIFF) units with Secure Communications and Cryptographic Appliques;
eighteen (18) AN/ARC-238 UHF/VHF SATURN Radios; sixteen (16) AIM-120C
AMRAAM training CATMs; Joint Mission Planning System (JMPS) with
software, training and support; twenty (20) Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing
System (JHMCS) II with Night Vision Goggle compatibility; ten (10)
Night Vision Devices; two (2) Remote Operated Video Enhanced Receiver
(ROVER) 6i units, plus 1 ground station; ground training device (flight
and maintenance simulator); one (1) Avionics I-level Test Station;
Electronic Combat International Security Assistance Program (ECISAP)
support; Cartridge Actuated and Propellant Actuated Devices (CAD/PAD)
support; Common Munitions Bit-test Reprogramming Equipment (CMBRE)
support with Computer Test Set Adapter Group; communications equipment;
software delivery and support; facilities and construction support;
spares and repair/replace parts; personnel training and training
equipment; publications and technical documentation; containers;
munition support and test equipment; aircraft and munition integration
and test support; studies and surveys; U.S. Government and contractor
technical, engineering and logistical support services; and other
related elements of logistics and program support.
(iv) Military Department:

Air Force (BU-D-SAB, BU-D-AAA)
Navy (BU-P-AAD, BU-P-LAR)
(v) Prior Related Cases, if any: None
(vi) Sales Commission, Fee, etc., Paid, Offered, or Agreed to be
Paid: None
(vii) Sensitivity of Technology Contained in the Defense Article or
Defense Services Proposed to be Sold: See Attached Annex
(viii) Date Report Delivered to Congress: May 30, 2019
* As defined in Section 47(6) of the Arms Export Control Act.

POLICY JUSTIFICATION

Bulgaria--F-16 Block 70/72 New Purchase

The Government of Bulgaria has requested to buy eight (8) F-16 C/D
Block 70/72 aircraft; ten (10) F110 General Electric engines (includes
2 spares); ten (10) Link-16 Multi-Functional Information Distribution
System (MIDS)--JTRS (MIDS-JTRS) (includes 2 spares); nine (9) Improved
Program Display Generators (iPDG) (includes 1 spare); nine (9) AN/APG-
83 Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) Radars (includes 1
spare); four (4) AN/AAQ-33 SNIPER Targeting Pods; nine (9) Modular
Mission Computers (MMC) 7000AH (includes 1 spare); nine (9) LN-260
Embedded GPS/INS (EGI); nine (9) M61 Vulcan 20mm Cannons; sixteen (16)
AIM-120C7 Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAMs); one AIM-
120C7 Spare Guidance Section; twenty-four (24) AIM-9X Sidewinder
Missiles; eight (8) AIM-9X Captive Air Training Missiles (CATM); four
(4) AIM-9X Spare Tactical Guidance Sections; four (4) AIM-9X Spare CATM
Guidance Sections; forty-eight (48) LAU-129 Multi-Purpose Launchers;
fifteen (15) GBU-49 Enhanced Paveway II Kits; fifteen (15) GBU-54 Laser
JDAM Kits; twenty-eight (28) GBU-39 Small Diameter Bombs (SDB-1);
twenty-four (24) FMU-152 Fuzes; twenty-four (24) MK-82 Bombs
(Tritonal); six (6) MK82 Bombs (Inert); and thirteen (13) MAU-210
Enhanced Computer Control Group (ECCG). Also included are nine (9) AN/
ALQ-211 Internal Advanced Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare
Suites (including 1 spare); nine (9) AN/ALE-47 Countermeasure
Dispensers (including 1 spare); 4,140 Infrared Flare countermeasures,
with impulse cartridges; 8,250 each of PGU-27A/B 20mm training and
combat munitions; thirty-six (36) MK-124 Signal/Smoke Illumination
devices; nine (9) APX-126 Advanced Identification Friend or Foe (AIFF)
units with Secure Communications and Cryptographic Appliques; eighteen
(18) AN/ARC-238 UHF/VHF SATURN Radios; sixteen (16) AIM-120C AMRAAM
training CATMs; Joint Mission Planning System (JMPS) with software,
training and support; twenty (20) Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing System
(JHMCS) II with Night Vision Goggle compatibility; ten (10) Night
Vision Devices; two (2) Remote Operated Video Enhanced Receiver (ROVER)
6i units, plus 1 ground station; ground training device (flight and
maintenance simulator); one (1) Avionics I-level Test Station;
Electronic Combat International Security Assistance Program (ECISAP)
support; Cartridge Actuated and Propellant Actuated Devices (CAD/PAD)
support; Common Munitions Bit-test Reprogramming Equipment (CMBRE)
support with Computer Test Set Adapter Group; communications equipment;
software delivery and support; facilities and construction support;
spares and repair/replace parts; personnel training and training
equipment; publications and technical documentation; containers;
munition support and test equipment; aircraft and munition integration
and test support; studies and surveys; U.S. Government and contractor
technical, engineering and logistical support services; and other
related elements of logistics and program support. The estimated cost
is $1.673 billion.
The proposed sale will contribute to the foreign policy and
national security of the United States by helping to improve security
of a NATO ally and a key democratic partner of the United States in
ensuring peace and stability in this region.
The proposed sale will contribute to Bulgaria's capability to
provide for the defense of its airspace, regional security, and
interoperability with the United States and NATO. These aircraft will
provide Bulgaria with a fleet of modernized multi-role combat aircraft,
ensuring that Bulgaria can effectively operate in hazardous areas and
enhancing the Bulgarian Air Force's interoperability with U.S. as well
as NATO forces. Bulgaria currently relies on the United States and the
United Kingdom to participate in joint air policing. By acquiring these
F-16s and the associated sustainment and training package, Bulgaria
will be able to provide for the defense of its own airspace and
borders. Bulgaria will have no difficulty absorbing this aircraft and
services into its armed forces.
The proposed sale of this equipment will not alter the basic
military balance in the region.
The prime contractor will be Lockheed Corporation, Bethesda,
Maryland. There are no known offset agreements proposed in connection
with this potential sale.
Implementation of this proposed sale will not require the
assignment of any additional U.S. Government or contractor
representatives to Bulgaria.
There will be no adverse impact on U.S. defense readiness as a
result of this proposed sale.
Transmittal No. 19-36
Notice of Proposed Issuance of Letter of Offer Pursuant to Section
36(b)(1) of the Arms Export Control Act
Annex
Item No. vii
(vii) Sensitivity of Technology:
1. This sale will involve the release of sensitive technology to
Bulgaria. The F-16C/D Block 70/72 weapon system is unclassified, except
as noted below. The aircraft utilizes the F-16 airframe and features
advanced avionics and systems. It will contain the General Electric
F110-129D engine, AN/APG-83 radar, digital flight control system,
embedded internal global navigation system, Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing
Systems (JHMCS II) with night vision

[[Page 28290]]

compatibility, internal and external electronic warfare equipment,
Advanced IFF, LINK-16 datalink, operational flight trainer, and
software computer systems.
2. Sensitive and/or classified (up to SECRET) elements of the
proposed F-16 include hardware, accessories, components, and associated
software: LINK-16 (MIDS-JTRS) with TACAN and ESHI Terminals, Multi-
purpose Launcher (LAU-129), Internal AN/ALQ-211 EW Management Systems,
Advanced Identification Friend or Foe (AIFF), Cryptographic Appliques
(KIV-78), Dual-band ARC-238 UHF/VHF Radios, KY-58M COMSEC Secure Voice
Processors, Joint Mission Planning System, F-16 Flight Simulator,
Avionics I-level Test Station, and SNIPER AN/AAQ-33 Targeting Pods.
Additional sensitive areas include operating manuals, maintenance
technical orders containing performance information, operating and test
procedures, and other information related to support operations and
repair. The hardware, software and data identified are classified to
protect vulnerabilities, design and performance parameters and other
similar critical information.
3. The AN/APG-83 radar is an Active Electronically Scanned Array
(AESA) upgrade on the F-16. It includes higher processor power, higher
transmission power, more sensitive receiver electronics, and Synthetic
Aperture Radar (SAR), which creates higher resolution ground maps from
a greater distance than existing mechanically scanned array radars
(e.g., APG-68). The upgrade features an increase in detection range of
air targets, increase in processing speed and memory, in addition to
significant improvement in all operating modes. The highest
classification of the radar is SECRET.
4. The Multifunctional Information Distribution System-Low Volume
Terminal (MIDS-LVT) is an advanced Link-16 command, control,
communications, and intelligence (C3I) system incorporating high-
capacity, jam-resistant, digital communication links for exchange of
near real-time tactical information, including both data and voice,
among air, ground, and sea elements. MIDS-LVT is intended to support
key theater functions such as surveillance, identification, air
control, weapons engagement coordination, and direction for all
services and allied forces. The system will provide jamming-resistant,
wide-area communications on a Link-16 network among MIDS and Joint
Tactical Information Distribution System (JTIDS) equipped platforms.
The MIDS/LVT and MIDS On Ship Terminal hardware, publications,
performance specifications, operational capability, parameters,
vulnerabilities to countermeasures, and software documentation are
classified CONFIDENTIAL. The classified information to be provided
consists of that which is necessary for the operation, maintenance, and
repair (through intermediate level) of the data link terminal,
installed systems, and related software. Group A provision only will be
transferred initially.
5. EGI LN-260: The Embedded GPS INS (EGI) LN-260 is a sensor that
combines GPS and inertial sensor inputs to provide accurate location
information for navigation and targeting. The EGI LN-260 is
UNCLASSIFIED. The GPS crypto variable keys needed for highest GPS
accuracy are classified up to SECRET.
6. The Modular Mission Computer (MMC) is the central aircraft
computer of the F-16. It serves as the hub for all aircraft subsystems
and avionics data transfer. The hardware and software are classified
SECRET.
7. The Improved Programmable Display Generator (iPDG) and color
multifunction displays utilize ruggedized commercial liquid crystal
display technology that is designed to withstand the harsh environment
found in modern fighter cockpits. The display generator is the fifth
generation graphics processor for the F-16. Through the use of state-
of-the-art microprocessors and graphics engines, it provided orders of
magnitude increases in throughput, memory, and graphics capabilities.
The hardware and software are UNCLASSIFIED.
8. The SNIPER (AN/AAQ-33) targeting system is UNCLASSIFIED and
contains technology representing the latest state-of-the-art in
electro-optical clarity and haze, and low light targeting capability.
Information on performance and inherent vulnerabilities is classified
SECRET. Software (object code) is classified CONFIDENTIAL. Overall
system classification is SECRET.
9. The M61 20mm Vulcan Cannon is a six barreled automatic cannon
chambered in 20x120mm with a cyclic rate of fire from 2,500-6,000 shots
per minute. This weapon is a hydraulically powered air cooled Gatling
gun used to damage/destroy aerial targets, suppress/incapacitate
personnel targets and damage or destroy moving and stationary light
materiel targets. The M61 and its components are UNCLASSIFIED.
10. The AIM-9X Block II SIDEWINDER Tactical Missile includes the
following advanced technology: Active Optical Target Detector (AOTD),
Gyro Optics Assembly within the Guidance Control Section (GCS),
Infrared Countermeasures (IRCM), Detection and Rejection Circuitry,
digital ignition safety, a reduced smoke rocket motor and a weapons
datalink to support beyond visual range engagements. The equipment/
hardware, software, and maintenance are classified CONFIDENTIAL.
Manuals and technical documents are classified SECRET. Performance and
operating information is classified SECRET.
11. The LAU-129 Guided Missile Launcher is capable of launching the
AIM-9 family of missile or AIM-120 Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air
Missile (AMRAAM). The LAU-129 launcher provides mechanical and
electrical interface between missile and aircraft. There are five
versions produced strictly for foreign military sales. The only
difference between these launchers is the material they are coated with
or the color of the coating.
12. The AIM-120C7 AMRAAM is a radar-guided missile featuring
digital technology and micro-miniature solid-state electronics. The
AMRAAM capabilities include look-down/shoot down, multiple launches
against multiple targets, resistance to electronic countermeasures, and
interception of high- and low-flying and maneuvering targets. The
AMRAAM All Up Round (AUR) is classified CONFIDENTIAL, major components
and subsystems range from UNCLASSIFIED to CONFIDENTIAL, and technical
data and other documentation are classified up to SECRET.
13. Joint Direct Attack Munitions (JDAM) (General Overview) is a
Joint Service weapon which uses an onboard GPS-aided Inertial
Navigation System (INS) Guidance Set with a MK 82, MK 83, MK 84, BLU-
109, BLU-110, BLU-111, BLU-117, BLU-126 (Navy) or BLU-129 warhead. The
Guidance Set, when combined with a warhead and appropriate fuze, and
tail kit forms a JDAM Guided Bomb Unit (GBU). The JDAM Guidance Set
gives these bombs adverse weather capability with improved accuracy.
The tail kit contains an Inertial Navigation System (INS) guidance/
Global Positioning System (GPS) guidance to provide highly accurate
weapon delivery in any ``flyable'' weather. The INS, using updates from
the GPS, helps guide the bomb to the target via the use of movable tail
fins. The JDAM weapon can be delivered from modest standoff ranges at
high or low altitudes against a variety of land and surface targets
during the day or night. After release, JDAM autonomously guides to a
target, using the resident GPS-aided INS

[[Page 28291]]

guidance system. JDAM is capable of receiving target coordinates via
preplanned mission data from the delivery aircraft, by onboard aircraft
sensors (i.e. FLIR, Radar, etc.) during captive carry, or from & third
party source via manual or automated aircrew cockpit entry. The JDAM as
an All Up Round is SECRET; technical data for JDAM is classified up to
SECRET.
14. GBU-54/56 (LJDAM) are 500 pound and 2,000 pound JDAM
respectively, which incorporate all the capabilities of the JDAM and
add a precision laser guidance set. The Laser--JDAM (LJDAM) gives the
weapon system an optional semi-active laser guidance in addition to the
correct GPS/INS guidance, which allows for striking moving targets. The
LJDAM AUR and all of its components are SECRET; technical data for JDAM
is classified up to SECRET. The GBU-54/56 contain a GPS Receiver Card
with Selective Availability Anti-Spoofing Module (SAASM).
15. GBU-49 and GBU-50 Enhanced Paveway II (EP II) are 500lbs/
2000lbs dual mode laser and GPS guided munitions respectively. The EP
II works together with an embedded MAU-210 Enhanced Computer Control
Group (ECCG) to guide the warhead to its laser-designated target.
Information revealing target designation tactics and associated
aircraft maneuvers, the probability of destroying specific/peculiar
targets, vulnerabilities regarding countermeasures and the
electromagnetic environment is classified SECRET. Information revealing
the probability of destroying common/unspecified targets, the number of
simultaneous lasers the laser seeker head can discriminate, and data on
the radar/infrared frequency is classified CONFIDENTIAL.
16. The Guided Bomb Unit-39 (GBU-39/B) small diameter bomb (SDB) is
a 250-lb class precision guided munition that is intended to provide
aircraft with an ability to carry a high number of bombs. The weapon
offers day or night, adverse weather, precision engagement capability
against pre-planned, fixed, or stationary soft, non-hardened, and
hardened targets, and provides greater than 50 NM standoff range.
Aircraft are able to carry four SDBs in place of one 2,000-lb bomb. The
SDB is equipped with a GPS-aided inertial navigation system to attack
fixed/stationary targets such as fuel depots and bunkers. The SDB and
all of its components are SECRET; technical data is classified up to
SECRET.
17. Joint Programmable Fuze (JPF) FMU-152 is a multi-delay, multi-
arm and proximity sensor compatible with general purpose blast, frag
and hardened-target penetrator weapons. The JPF settings are cockpit
selectable in flight when used with JDAM weapons.
18. Mk-82 General Purpose (GP) bomb is a 500 pound, free-fall,
unguided, low-drag weapon. The Mk-82 is designed for soft, fragment
sensitive targets and is not intended for hard targets or penetrations.
The explosive filling is usually tritonal, though other compositions
have sometimes been used. The overall classification of the weapon is
UNCLASSIFIED.
19. Third generation aviation Night Vision Goggles (NVGs) offer
high resolution, high gain, and photo response to near infrared light
sources. Helmet mount configurations are designed for fixed and rotary-
wing applications. Hardware is UNCLASSIFIED, and technical data and
documentation to be provided are UNCLASSIFIED.
20. If a technologically advanced adversary were to obtain
knowledge of the specific hardware and software elements, the
information could be used to develop countermeasures that might reduce
weapon system effectiveness or be used in the development of a system
with similar or advanced capabilities.
21. A determination has been made that Bulgaria can provide
substantially the same degree of protection for the sensitive
technology being released as the U.S. Government. This sale is
necessary in furtherance of the U.S. foreign policy and national
security objectives outlined in the Policy Justification.
22. All defense articles and services listed in this transmittal
are authorized for release and export to the Government of Bulgaria.

[FR Doc. 2019-12780 Filed 6-17-19; 8:45 am]
BILLING CODE 5001-06-P

_-----------_


Thats what you called open and fair procurement, no wonder actually a lot of people in upper brass government and representative (cukong dan Mafia Russo included) not like to deal with US as they usually dont get their fair share of cuts and pies. Only doofus who against such transparent deals

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HellFireIndo

I am for to continue this batch 2 contract , changing the choice halfway will make everything too complicated and perhaps could domino into hurted relationship with SK, we should continue the plan and seek to built the second batch modules in PAL. Other than that, i supported TKMS for a supposed U214 for *additional *submarine fleet (third batch).

But really,is it that easy tho, to just "ima cancel lol" things like this? we've been showing pride with Alugoro and already have this "4th, 5th, 6th Subs build at home" plan, then we just cancel to restart from zero just because we want what exactly? Scorpene ffs? We just, cannot let this kind of "i want this toy" shit continues, "kemandirian" is the key, we cant never be such significant power if we just keep doing this "buy not build", "khong guan military hardware".

Heck we wont even be able to make Anoa if we didnt outright steal the tech from VAB, which the French didnt just let it pass and copyrighted the shit. Now we wanna go back into this passive consumerism thing? hell nah! Why do i keep seeing these outrageous ideas from the stupid "Rafale license build" which have *zero* chance of happening, to this "lets cancel this decade long program for this one Frenchy stuff", for what? changing mediocre sub for another mediocre sub? These EU folks are protectionist in their trade, so i do not expect much of a ToT from people who also overcharge their stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chestnut

HellFireIndo said:


> I am for to continue this batch 2 contract , changing the choice halfway will make everything too complicated and perhaps could domino into hurted relationship with SK, we should continue the plan and seek to built the second batch modules in PAL. Other than that, i supported TKMS for a supposed U214 for *additional *submarine fleet (third batch).
> 
> But really,is it that easy tho, to just "ima cancel lol" things like this? we've been showing pride with Alugoro and already have this "4th, 5th, 6th Subs build at home" plan, then we just cancel to restart from zero just because we want what exactly? Scorpene ffs? We just, cannot let this kind of "i want this toy" shit continues, "kemandirian" is the key, we cant never be such significant power if we just keep doing this "buy not build", "khong guan military hardware".
> 
> Heck we wont even be able to make Anoa if we didnt outright steal the tech from VAB, which the French didnt just let it pass and copyrighted the shit. Now we wanna go back into this passive consumerism thing? hell nah! Why do i keep seeing these outrageous ideas from the stupid "Rafale license build" which have *zero* chance of happening, to this "lets cancel this decade long program for this one Frenchy stuff", for what? changing mediocre sub for another mediocre sub? These EU folks are protectionist in their trade, so i do not expect much of a ToT from people who also overcharge their stuff.


Honestly, a good compromise is going for the DSME 2000 instead. It's a natural progression from a 209 type to a 214/216 type attack sub. It shares technologies from both the Korean 214 class and the newer KSS-III Dosan class.


----------



## Indos

Ruhnama said:


> Sorry new nuclear reactor for what purposes? Adding capacity for PLTN or just for more research? And with rssian help?
> (Lumayan bangga sebagai warga serpong )



For research and they will also use the new reactor to provide electricity for some home around the BATAN complex. Yup preliminary design use Russian consultant but the final design is worked by BATAN itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

HellFireIndo said:


> I am for to continue this batch 2 contract , changing the choice halfway will make everything too complicated and perhaps could domino into hurted relationship with SK, we should continue the plan and seek to built the second batch modules in PAL. Other than that, i supported TKMS for a supposed U214 for *additional *submarine fleet (third batch).
> 
> But really,is it that easy tho, to just "ima cancel lol" things like this? we've been showing pride with Alugoro and already have this "4th, 5th, 6th Subs build at home" plan, then we just cancel to restart from zero just because we want what exactly? Scorpene ffs? We just, cannot let this kind of "i want this toy" shit continues, "kemandirian" is the key, we cant never be such significant power if we just keep doing this "buy not build", "khong guan military hardware".
> 
> Heck we wont even be able to make Anoa if we didnt outright steal the tech from VAB, which the French didnt just let it pass and copyrighted the shit. Now we wanna go back into this passive consumerism thing? hell nah! Why do i keep seeing these outrageous ideas from the stupid "Rafale license build" which have *zero* chance of happening, to this "lets cancel this decade long program for this one Frenchy stuff", for what? changing mediocre sub for another mediocre sub? These EU folks are protectionist in their trade, so i do not expect much of a ToT from people who also overcharge their stuff.



Thats right, it is why I am suspicious for any one who want this contract to be terminated. These additional submarine acquisition is a very strategic move to make us able to build whole submarine in PT PAL. Some defect issue that is always talked about the first 3 batch have already been solved anyway.

KFX program is also a very strategic to our defence industry, it has been started since 2010 and it is very stupid if we terminate the program now 10 years later in 2020 where one year from now the first prototype is likely to be rolled out. There will be no country ever believe with us in the future to have joint development in any expensive and long defense program if we are going to walk away from KFX program and reluctant to pay the development cost when the program already reach its critical phase. 

This program will also improve our country image in term of making high tech stuff if it is going to be a successful program, so its present also will help indirectly our N 219 program and other future program like N 245 and R 80. Not easy to change mindset of buyer though, so KFX is our chance to prove them wrong. One main reason of why N 250 is a failed project IMO is due to lack of demand, not only because of IMF, this is why the program is not restarted again once we paid whole debt to IMF in 2008.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Hope all my indonesian friends here are doing well and staying safe, best wishes to all of you.

@Nike @Indos @trishna_amṛta @Logam42 @HellFireIndo @pr1v4t33r et al.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ruhnama

san.geuk said:


> This kind of ego ineffective in modern warfare, in overall to relying in army while our geography archipelago soon or later well be pay higher price than the army ever got in 30 years budgets if war really breaks, the president and mod should get "reform" this elements


Kormar equipped with missile is like what usmc corps for restructurisation. More littoral combat and take out tank batt


----------



## Ruhnama

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Protap upacara pemakaman uyk amggota tni yg wafat kemarin. Karena seragamnta dtutup APD makanya pke vest ya?


----------



## Jatosint

Ruhnama said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Protap upacara pemakaman uyk amggota tni yg wafat kemarin. Karena seragamnta dtutup APD makanya pke vest ya?



Sepertinya ini cuma simulasi kalau diliat dari lokasinya yg bukan pemakaman =====================================================================


HellFireIndo said:


> I am for to continue this batch 2 contract , changing the choice halfway will make everything too complicated and perhaps could domino into hurted relationship with SK, we should continue the plan and seek to built the second batch modules in PAL. Other than that, i supported TKMS for a supposed U214 for *additional *submarine fleet (third batch).
> 
> But really,is it that easy tho, to just "ima cancel lol" things like this? we've been showing pride with Alugoro and already have this "4th, 5th, 6th Subs build at home" plan, then we just cancel to restart from zero just because we want what exactly? Scorpene ffs? We just, cannot let this kind of "i want this toy" shit continues, "kemandirian" is the key, we cant never be such significant power if we just keep doing this "buy not build", "khong guan military hardware".
> 
> Heck we wont even be able to make Anoa if we didnt outright steal the tech from VAB, which the French didnt just let it pass and copyrighted the shit. Now we wanna go back into this passive consumerism thing? hell nah! Why do i keep seeing these outrageous ideas from the stupid "Rafale license build" which have *zero* chance of happening, to this "lets cancel this decade long program for this one Frenchy stuff", for what? changing mediocre sub for another mediocre sub? These EU folks are protectionist in their trade, so i do not expect much of a ToT from people who also overcharge their stuff.





Indos said:


> Thats right, it is why I am suspicious for any one who want this contract to be terminated. These additional submarine acquisition is a very strategic move to make us able to build whole submarine in PT PAL. Some defect issue that is always talked about the first 3 batch have already been solved anyway.
> 
> KFX program is also a very strategic to our defence industry, it has been started since 2010 and it is very stupid if we terminate the program now 10 years later in 2020 where one year from now the first prototype is likely to be rolled out. There will be no country ever believe with us in the future to have joint development in any expensive and long defense program if we are going to walk away from KFX program and reluctant to pay the development cost when the program already reach its critical phase.
> 
> This program will also improve our country image in term of making high tech stuff if it is going to be a successful program, so its present also will help indirectly our N 219 program and other future program like N 245 and R 80. Not easy to change mindset of buyer though, so KFX is our chance to prove them wrong. One main reason of why N 250 is a failed project IMO is due to lack of demand, not only because of IMF, this is why the program is not restarted again once we paid whole debt to IMF in 2008.



Totally agree, we should continue our sub building cooperation with SK

Anyway, brace yourself, "Perang Sales" is coming hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

*China's traditional fishing rights claim in North Natuna Sea baseless*

Tensions arose afresh between Jakarta and Beijing following a series of incidents in the North Natuna Sea last December. China’s fishing activities in the seas north of the Natuna Islands, protected by that country’s coast guard, were deemed a violation of Indonesia’s sovereign rights in the natural resource-rich maritime territory.

The friction was unsurprising as China has insisted on its maritime claim covering almost the entire South China Sea, known as the “nine-dash line”, which overlaps Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone (EEZ) in the northern parts of the Natuna Sea.

Under the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS), to which China and Indonesia are parties, there is no such thing as the “nine-dash line”. Moreover, the July 2016 Permanent Court of Arbitration ruling on Philippines v. China stipulated that the “nine-dash line” had no basis under international law.

However, there are misconceptions about traditional fishing rights under UNCLOS in the article by Lei Xiaolu of Wuhan University that appeared in_ The Jakarta Post _on March 11. She argues that China has traditional fishing rights in waters of the Natuna Islands.

The article wrongly analyzes the legal concept of traditional fishing rights under UNCLOS on least three accounts.

First, the concept of traditional fishing rights is introduced under Article 51 of UNCLOS in the context of archipelagic waters. It says an “archipelagic State shall respect existing agreements with other States and shall recognize traditional fishing rights and other legitimate activities of the immediately adjacent neighboring States in certain areas falling within archipelagic waters.”

This provision immediately nullifies China’s claim of traditional fishing rights in the waters around the Natuna Islands, because China is not an immediately adjacent neighbor of Indonesia. *It is also because the southernmost parts of Chinese claims in the Spratly Islands, lie around 1,100 kilometers from the Natuna Islands, which is far beyond the maximum limit of an EEZ.*

Second, Article 51 of UNCLOS also stipulates that the “terms and conditions for the exercise of such traditional fishing rights, including the nature, the extent and the areas to which they apply, shall, at the request of any of the States concerned, be regulated by bilateral agreements between them”. In the case of China’s claim of traditional fishing rights, there is no bilateral agreement between Indonesia and China, and it seems this will never happen because China is not Indonesia’s immediate neighbor.

Traditional fishing rights are not a new concept for Indonesia. Indonesia has signed at least two bilateral agreements regarding traditional fishing rights with its direct neighbors.

Indonesia and Malaysia entered into a bilateral agreement in 1982 called the Agreement on the Regime Laws of the State Archipelago and Malaysia’s Rights in the Territorial Sea and Waters. Indeed, the bilateral agreement between Indonesia and Malaysia is the right way of regulating traditional fishing rights mandated under Article 51 of UNCLOS.

Even before Indonesia was recognized as an archipelagic state, Malaysian fishermen already fished in Indonesian waters. Therefore, Indonesia agreed to grant traditional fishing rights to Malaysia under the bilateral agreement.

Third, in defending China’s traditional fishing rights in the North Natuna Sea, Prof. Lei also argues that Article 74(3) of UNCLOS requires that “coastal states shall make every effort to achieve a provisional arrangement pending the maritime delimitation agreement”. Again, this provision has no relevance in the case between Indonesia and China, as the foreign ministries of the two countries have confirmed they have no pending maritime boundary delimitations. Therefore there is no need to create such a provisional agreement between Indonesia and China.

Implementation of Article 74(3) is demonstrated by, for example, an agreement between Indonesia and Malaysia regarding the Common Guidelines Concerning Treatment of Fishermen by Maritime Law Enforcement Agencies.

Under this agreement, the two states agree on what kind of measures can be taken by both national authorities with respect to any law enforcement in the undelimited area between Indonesia and Malaysia.

Indeed, it is Indonesia’s right to refuse to negotiate any maritime boundary delimitation with China regarding the North Natuna Sea, although there are different opinions among Jakarta officials regarding how to respond to China in the North Natuna Sea issue.

*Coordinating Maritime and Investment Minister Luhut Pandjaitan, for instance, has pleaded for calm, otherwise Chinese investment in Indonesia might be harmed. However, most officials, as well as public opinion, tend to support a strong response to China.*

Clearly, China’s traditional fishing rights in Indonesia’s EEZ surrounding the Natuna Islands is misleading and constitutes a misconception.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/amp/...ights-claim-in-north-natuna-sea-baseless.html

Baseless indeed.

Seriously? Like there is no other investor out there.


----------



## HellFireIndo

NEKONEKO said:


> *China's traditional fishing rights claim in North Natuna Sea baseless*
> 
> Tensions arose afresh between Jakarta and Beijing following a series of incidents in the North Natuna Sea last December. China’s fishing activities in the seas north of the Natuna Islands, protected by that country’s coast guard, were deemed a violation of Indonesia’s sovereign rights in the natural resource-rich maritime territory.
> 
> The friction was unsurprising as China has insisted on its maritime claim covering almost the entire South China Sea, known as the “nine-dash line”, which overlaps Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone (EEZ) in the northern parts of the Natuna Sea.
> 
> Under the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS), to which China and Indonesia are parties, there is no such thing as the “nine-dash line”. Moreover, the July 2016 Permanent Court of Arbitration ruling on Philippines v. China stipulated that the “nine-dash line” had no basis under international law.
> 
> However, there are misconceptions about traditional fishing rights under UNCLOS in the article by Lei Xiaolu of Wuhan University that appeared in_ The Jakarta Post _on March 11. She argues that China has traditional fishing rights in waters of the Natuna Islands.
> 
> The article wrongly analyzes the legal concept of traditional fishing rights under UNCLOS on least three accounts.
> 
> First, the concept of traditional fishing rights is introduced under Article 51 of UNCLOS in the context of archipelagic waters. It says an “archipelagic State shall respect existing agreements with other States and shall recognize traditional fishing rights and other legitimate activities of the immediately adjacent neighboring States in certain areas falling within archipelagic waters.”
> 
> This provision immediately nullifies China’s claim of traditional fishing rights in the waters around the Natuna Islands, because China is not an immediately adjacent neighbor of Indonesia. *It is also because the southernmost parts of Chinese claims in the Spratly Islands, lie around 1,100 kilometers from the Natuna Islands, which is far beyond the maximum limit of an EEZ.*
> 
> Second, Article 51 of UNCLOS also stipulates that the “terms and conditions for the exercise of such traditional fishing rights, including the nature, the extent and the areas to which they apply, shall, at the request of any of the States concerned, be regulated by bilateral agreements between them”. In the case of China’s claim of traditional fishing rights, there is no bilateral agreement between Indonesia and China, and it seems this will never happen because China is not Indonesia’s immediate neighbor.
> 
> Traditional fishing rights are not a new concept for Indonesia. Indonesia has signed at least two bilateral agreements regarding traditional fishing rights with its direct neighbors.
> 
> Indonesia and Malaysia entered into a bilateral agreement in 1982 called the Agreement on the Regime Laws of the State Archipelago and Malaysia’s Rights in the Territorial Sea and Waters. Indeed, the bilateral agreement between Indonesia and Malaysia is the right way of regulating traditional fishing rights mandated under Article 51 of UNCLOS.
> 
> Even before Indonesia was recognized as an archipelagic state, Malaysian fishermen already fished in Indonesian waters. Therefore, Indonesia agreed to grant traditional fishing rights to Malaysia under the bilateral agreement.
> 
> Third, in defending China’s traditional fishing rights in the North Natuna Sea, Prof. Lei also argues that Article 74(3) of UNCLOS requires that “coastal states shall make every effort to achieve a provisional arrangement pending the maritime delimitation agreement”. Again, this provision has no relevance in the case between Indonesia and China, as the foreign ministries of the two countries have confirmed they have no pending maritime boundary delimitations. Therefore there is no need to create such a provisional agreement between Indonesia and China.
> 
> Implementation of Article 74(3) is demonstrated by, for example, an agreement between Indonesia and Malaysia regarding the Common Guidelines Concerning Treatment of Fishermen by Maritime Law Enforcement Agencies.
> 
> Under this agreement, the two states agree on what kind of measures can be taken by both national authorities with respect to any law enforcement in the undelimited area between Indonesia and Malaysia.
> 
> Indeed, it is Indonesia’s right to refuse to negotiate any maritime boundary delimitation with China regarding the North Natuna Sea, although there are different opinions among Jakarta officials regarding how to respond to China in the North Natuna Sea issue.
> 
> *Coordinating Maritime and Investment Minister Luhut Pandjaitan, for instance, has pleaded for calm, otherwise Chinese investment in Indonesia might be harmed. However, most officials, as well as public opinion, tend to support a strong response to China.*
> 
> Clearly, China’s traditional fishing rights in Indonesia’s EEZ surrounding the Natuna Islands is misleading and constitutes a misconception.
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/amp/...ights-claim-in-north-natuna-sea-baseless.html
> 
> Baseless indeed.
> 
> Seriously? Like there is no other investor out there.


Lord Prime Minister Luhut is too money oriented that he forgets that it is a nation-state that he leads, not a corporation to always be run in business-like fashion. I never knew that sovereignty can be bargained for investments, that i think your average SD student know better the importance of holding up territorial sovereignty than this Shadow King.


----------



## Kansel

NEKONEKO said:


> *China's traditional fishing rights claim in North Natuna Sea baseless*
> 
> Tensions arose afresh between Jakarta and Beijing following a series of incidents in the North Natuna Sea last December. China’s fishing activities in the seas north of the Natuna Islands, protected by that country’s coast guard, were deemed a violation of Indonesia’s sovereign rights in the natural resource-rich maritime territory.
> 
> The friction was unsurprising as China has insisted on its maritime claim covering almost the entire South China Sea, known as the “nine-dash line”, which overlaps Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone (EEZ) in the northern parts of the Natuna Sea.
> 
> Under the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS), to which China and Indonesia are parties, there is no such thing as the “nine-dash line”. Moreover, the July 2016 Permanent Court of Arbitration ruling on Philippines v. China stipulated that the “nine-dash line” had no basis under international law.
> 
> However, there are misconceptions about traditional fishing rights under UNCLOS in the article by Lei Xiaolu of Wuhan University that appeared in_ The Jakarta Post _on March 11. She argues that China has traditional fishing rights in waters of the Natuna Islands.
> 
> The article wrongly analyzes the legal concept of traditional fishing rights under UNCLOS on least three accounts.
> 
> First, the concept of traditional fishing rights is introduced under Article 51 of UNCLOS in the context of archipelagic waters. It says an “archipelagic State shall respect existing agreements with other States and shall recognize traditional fishing rights and other legitimate activities of the immediately adjacent neighboring States in certain areas falling within archipelagic waters.”
> 
> This provision immediately nullifies China’s claim of traditional fishing rights in the waters around the Natuna Islands, because China is not an immediately adjacent neighbor of Indonesia. *It is also because the southernmost parts of Chinese claims in the Spratly Islands, lie around 1,100 kilometers from the Natuna Islands, which is far beyond the maximum limit of an EEZ.*
> 
> Second, Article 51 of UNCLOS also stipulates that the “terms and conditions for the exercise of such traditional fishing rights, including the nature, the extent and the areas to which they apply, shall, at the request of any of the States concerned, be regulated by bilateral agreements between them”. In the case of China’s claim of traditional fishing rights, there is no bilateral agreement between Indonesia and China, and it seems this will never happen because China is not Indonesia’s immediate neighbor.
> 
> Traditional fishing rights are not a new concept for Indonesia. Indonesia has signed at least two bilateral agreements regarding traditional fishing rights with its direct neighbors.
> 
> Indonesia and Malaysia entered into a bilateral agreement in 1982 called the Agreement on the Regime Laws of the State Archipelago and Malaysia’s Rights in the Territorial Sea and Waters. Indeed, the bilateral agreement between Indonesia and Malaysia is the right way of regulating traditional fishing rights mandated under Article 51 of UNCLOS.
> 
> Even before Indonesia was recognized as an archipelagic state, Malaysian fishermen already fished in Indonesian waters. Therefore, Indonesia agreed to grant traditional fishing rights to Malaysia under the bilateral agreement.
> 
> Third, in defending China’s traditional fishing rights in the North Natuna Sea, Prof. Lei also argues that Article 74(3) of UNCLOS requires that “coastal states shall make every effort to achieve a provisional arrangement pending the maritime delimitation agreement”. Again, this provision has no relevance in the case between Indonesia and China, as the foreign ministries of the two countries have confirmed they have no pending maritime boundary delimitations. Therefore there is no need to create such a provisional agreement between Indonesia and China.
> 
> Implementation of Article 74(3) is demonstrated by, for example, an agreement between Indonesia and Malaysia regarding the Common Guidelines Concerning Treatment of Fishermen by Maritime Law Enforcement Agencies.
> 
> Under this agreement, the two states agree on what kind of measures can be taken by both national authorities with respect to any law enforcement in the undelimited area between Indonesia and Malaysia.
> 
> Indeed, it is Indonesia’s right to refuse to negotiate any maritime boundary delimitation with China regarding the North Natuna Sea, although there are different opinions among Jakarta officials regarding how to respond to China in the North Natuna Sea issue.
> 
> *Coordinating Maritime and Investment Minister Luhut Pandjaitan, for instance, has pleaded for calm, otherwise Chinese investment in Indonesia might be harmed. However, most officials, as well as public opinion, tend to support a strong response to China.*
> 
> Clearly, China’s traditional fishing rights in Indonesia’s EEZ surrounding the Natuna Islands is misleading and constitutes a misconception.
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/amp/...ights-claim-in-north-natuna-sea-baseless.html
> 
> Baseless indeed.
> 
> Seriously? Like there is no other investor out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> View attachment 620955


Wkwkkwkwk Mau ketawa sih tapi....
istiyorum ama korkuyorum, hükümet tarafından yakalanırsa 

============

If we buy turkey sub and ToT from them are it is better and are realy we can get the knowladge or just lik what happen to with korea? Are turk have license to export?



Jatosint said:


> Sepertinya ini cuma simulasi kalau diliat dari lokasinya yg bukan pemakaman


Tapi tulisan di fotonya itu lho selamat jalan....


----------



## Jatosint

Ruhnama said:


> Wkwkkwkwk Mau ketawa sih tapi....
> istiyorum ama korkuyorum, hükümet tarafından yakalanırsa
> 
> ============
> 
> If we buy turkey sub and ToT from them are it is better and are realy we can get the knowladge or just lik what happen to with korea? Are turk have license to export?
> 
> 
> Tapi tulisan di fotonya itu lho selamat jalan....



Itu di komennya kyknya ada orang puspen yg bilang yg di foto itu cuma simulasi


----------



## trishna_amṛta

HellFireIndo said:


> Lord Prime Minister Luhut is too money oriented that he forgets that it is a nation-state that he leads, not a corporation to always be run in business-like fashion. I never knew that sovereignty can be bargained for investments, that i think your average SD student know better the importance of holding up territorial sovereignty than this Shadow King.





Kansel said:


> View attachment 620955


waduuh. kok jadi ikut2x-an "El bepe" seperti di r/indonesia aja (Reddit). ati2x kena cyduc gan


----------



## Chestnut

trishna_amṛta said:


> waduuh. kok jadi ikut2x-an Luhut meme seperti di r/indonesia aja


I mean, he's not wrong. 

Most of our country's problems can be attributed to his own mismanagement. I can attest to that from a professional standpoint as well.


----------



## Kansel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246842184990523393

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

Kansel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246842184990523393



I don't see any difference


----------



## Jatosint

*New Zealand Man Killed Near Indonesia’s Freeport Mine*
Gunmen killed a New Zealand miner and wounded six others near the world’s largest gold mine in Indonesia’s easternmost Papua region.

By Alfian Kartono
March 30, 2020
Flickr/Nick Bastian
Gunmen killed a New Zealand miner and wounded six others on Monday near the world’s largest gold mine in Indonesia’s easternmost Papua region, police and company officials said.

The seven employees of PT Freeport Indonesia were hit by a group of eight gunmen when they were in a parking area in Papua province where a clash between security forces and a rebel group is ongoing, said local police chief Gusti Gde Era Adhinata.

Adhinata said a 57-year-old New Zealand man, Graeme Thomas Wall from Ngaruawahia, was shot in his chest and died while being taken to a hospital. Two Indonesian miners were in critical condition after being shot, while four others suffered minor injuries.

Adhinata said police are still searching for the attackers, who ran into the dense jungle.

The clashes, which began late last month near the Grasberg copper and gold mine in the restive province, earlier killed two security personnel and four Papuan independence fighters and injured several others.

*The West Papua Liberation Army, the military wing of the Free Papua Organization, claimed responsibility on Monday for the attacks.* In a statement, spokesman Sebby Sambom warned mine employees to leave company areas that the group declared in 2017 to be part of their battle zone.

“We will keep fighting until Freeport stops operating and talks for the independence of Papua begin,” Sambom said.

Riza Pratama, a spokesman for PT Freeport Indonesia, said the shooting Monday occurred in the Kuala Kencana office area in Timika. He said government security forces and company security personnel have secured the area and have evacuated all employees from nearby offices.

“We are very saddened by the loss of a colleague who died in a shooting incident that occurred in our office area,” Pratama said. It was unclear whether the shooting affected the company’s mining operations.

The current shootout has caused about 2,000 villagers to flee for safety to the neighboring mining town of Timika.

Attacks by rebels near the Grasberg mine have spiked in the past year.

The mine, which is nearly half owned by U.S.-based Freeport-McMoRan and is run by PT Freeport Indonesia, is seen by separatists as a symbol of Indonesian rule and has been a frequent target for rebels.

The Grasberg mine’s vast gold and copper reserves have been exploited for decades by Freeport-McMoRan, damaging the surrounding environment while providing significant tax income for the Indonesian government. But indigenous Papuans have benefited little and are poorer, sicker and more likely to die young than people elsewhere in Indonesia.

https://thediplomat.com/2020/03/new-zealand-man-killed-near-indonesias-freeport-mine/
_===================================================================
*Penyerangan terhadap warga sipil melemahkan perjuangan pembentukan negara*

Reporter: Arjuna Pademme
Jayapura, Jubi – Komnas HAM perwakilan Papua menyatakan, penyerangan terhadap warga sipil akan melemahkan perjuangan pembentukan suatu negara.

Pernyataan itu dikatakan kepala kantor Komnas HAM perwakilan Papua, Frits Ramandey terkait penembakan terhadap tiga karyawan PT Freeport Indonesia oleh kelompok bersenjata, di Kuala Kencana, Kabupaten Mimika pada Senin siang (30/3/2020).

Dalam penyerangan ke area perkantoran PT Freeport Indonesia, yang dilakukan kelompok yang mengklaim sebagai Tentara Pembebasan Nasional/Organisasi Papua Merdeka (TPN/OPM) itu, seorang karyawan PT Freeport Indonesia berkewarganegaraan Selandia Baru tewas ditembak di bagian dada sebelah kiri.

Dua karyawan lain yang merupakan warga Negara Indonesia, juga mengalami luka tembak.

“Kita sayangkan yang diserang adalah pekerja atau warga sipil. Dalam tujuan perjuangan membentuk suatu negara, itu dapat menarik perhatian. Akan tetapi melemahkan perjuangan. Di seluruh dunia, perjuangan dengan kekerasan tidak akan mendapat simpati, dukungan atau perhatian dalam mekanisme HAM. Kekerasan atau pembunuhan terhadap warga sipil, tidak dibenarkan dalam mekanisme HAM,” kata Frits Ramandey melalui sambungan telepon selulernya kepada Jubi, Kamis (2/4/2020).

Menurutnya, pekerja yang menjadi korban penembakan tak ada kaitannya dengan masalah manajemen dan sistem dalam PT Freeport Indonesia. Para pekerja ini hanya bertanggungjawab terhadap manajemen perusahaan, sesuai pekerjaannya masing-masing.

“Para pekerja itu tak ada kaitannya dengan konflik antara para pihak tertentu, dan tidak berkonflik dengan pihak lain. Sangat disayangkan dan tidak dibenarkan kalau mereka yang diserang,” ujarnya.

Akan tetapi kata Ramandey, selama ini ada tradisi di kalangan kelompok bersenjata di Papua, ketika ada di antara anggota mereka tewas ditembak aparat kemanan, maka kelompok tersebut akan berusaha melakukan pembalasan.

“Misalnya ada anak buahnya empat orang yang tertembak oleh aparat keamanan, maka yang memegang komando operasi dan kelompoknya akan berusaha mencari empat orang lain untuk dijadikan korban. Kalau tidak akan dikenakan denda secara tradisional (adat) dan lainnya. Tapi kejadian itu menjadi peringatan untuk satuan-satuan tugas yang ada di sana,” ucapnya.

Sementara itu, juru bicara Tentara Pembebasan Nasional Papua Barat atau TPNPB, Sebby Sambon mengatakan Komando Nasional TPNPB minta seluruh karyawan PT Freeport Indonesia mengosongkan areal tambang PT Freeport Indonesia.

TPNPB menyatakan akan melanjutkan perang di kawasan itu, untuk memaksa PT Freeport Indonesia berhenti beroperasi.

*“Kami TPNPB dibawah Pimpinan Jenderal Goliath Tabuni minta kepada karyawan PT Freeport, segera tinggalkan areal perusahaan. Jika tidak mengindahkan pernyataan TPNPB, maka nyawa anda kami tidak tanggungjawab*,” tulis Sambom dalam siaran pers yang diterima Jubi, Selasa (31/3/2020).

TPNPB meminta juga pemerintah Australia, Selandia Baru, dan Amerika Serikat segera memulangkan warga negara mereka yang berada di areal tambang PTFI.

TPNPB menyatakan akan menembak mobil dan bus karyawan PTFI, karena tuntutan mereka terus diabaikan manajemen PTFI. (*)

_
https://jubi.co.id/penyerangan-terhadap-warga-sipil-melemahkan-perjuangan-pembentukan-negara/

Wow, openly claimed that they shooted civilians and will continue doing so. They're getting out of control arent they?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Armed Force Sky diving training and the trainees first free fall from airplane.


----------



## Ruhnama

Jatosint said:


> *New Zealand Man Killed Near Indonesia’s Freeport Mine*
> Gunmen killed a New Zealand miner and wounded six others near the world’s largest gold mine in Indonesia’s easternmost Papua region.
> 
> By Alfian Kartono
> March 30, 2020
> Flickr/Nick Bastian
> Gunmen killed a New Zealand miner and wounded six others on Monday near the world’s largest gold mine in Indonesia’s easternmost Papua region, police and company officials said.
> 
> The seven employees of PT Freeport Indonesia were hit by a group of eight gunmen when they were in a parking area in Papua province where a clash between security forces and a rebel group is ongoing, said local police chief Gusti Gde Era Adhinata.
> 
> Adhinata said a 57-year-old New Zealand man, Graeme Thomas Wall from Ngaruawahia, was shot in his chest and died while being taken to a hospital. Two Indonesian miners were in critical condition after being shot, while four others suffered minor injuries.
> 
> Adhinata said police are still searching for the attackers, who ran into the dense jungle.
> 
> The clashes, which began late last month near the Grasberg copper and gold mine in the restive province, earlier killed two security personnel and four Papuan independence fighters and injured several others.
> 
> *The West Papua Liberation Army, the military wing of the Free Papua Organization, claimed responsibility on Monday for the attacks.* In a statement, spokesman Sebby Sambom warned mine employees to leave company areas that the group declared in 2017 to be part of their battle zone.
> 
> “We will keep fighting until Freeport stops operating and talks for the independence of Papua begin,” Sambom said.
> 
> Riza Pratama, a spokesman for PT Freeport Indonesia, said the shooting Monday occurred in the Kuala Kencana office area in Timika. He said government security forces and company security personnel have secured the area and have evacuated all employees from nearby offices.
> 
> “We are very saddened by the loss of a colleague who died in a shooting incident that occurred in our office area,” Pratama said. It was unclear whether the shooting affected the company’s mining operations.
> 
> The current shootout has caused about 2,000 villagers to flee for safety to the neighboring mining town of Timika.
> 
> Attacks by rebels near the Grasberg mine have spiked in the past year.
> 
> The mine, which is nearly half owned by U.S.-based Freeport-McMoRan and is run by PT Freeport Indonesia, is seen by separatists as a symbol of Indonesian rule and has been a frequent target for rebels.
> 
> The Grasberg mine’s vast gold and copper reserves have been exploited for decades by Freeport-McMoRan, damaging the surrounding environment while providing significant tax income for the Indonesian government. But indigenous Papuans have benefited little and are poorer, sicker and more likely to die young than people elsewhere in Indonesia.
> 
> https://thediplomat.com/2020/03/new-zealand-man-killed-near-indonesias-freeport-mine/
> _===================================================================
> *Penyerangan terhadap warga sipil melemahkan perjuangan pembentukan negara*
> 
> Reporter: Arjuna Pademme
> Jayapura, Jubi – Komnas HAM perwakilan Papua menyatakan, penyerangan terhadap warga sipil akan melemahkan perjuangan pembentukan suatu negara.
> 
> Pernyataan itu dikatakan kepala kantor Komnas HAM perwakilan Papua, Frits Ramandey terkait penembakan terhadap tiga karyawan PT Freeport Indonesia oleh kelompok bersenjata, di Kuala Kencana, Kabupaten Mimika pada Senin siang (30/3/2020).
> 
> Dalam penyerangan ke area perkantoran PT Freeport Indonesia, yang dilakukan kelompok yang mengklaim sebagai Tentara Pembebasan Nasional/Organisasi Papua Merdeka (TPN/OPM) itu, seorang karyawan PT Freeport Indonesia berkewarganegaraan Selandia Baru tewas ditembak di bagian dada sebelah kiri.
> 
> Dua karyawan lain yang merupakan warga Negara Indonesia, juga mengalami luka tembak.
> 
> “Kita sayangkan yang diserang adalah pekerja atau warga sipil. Dalam tujuan perjuangan membentuk suatu negara, itu dapat menarik perhatian. Akan tetapi melemahkan perjuangan. Di seluruh dunia, perjuangan dengan kekerasan tidak akan mendapat simpati, dukungan atau perhatian dalam mekanisme HAM. Kekerasan atau pembunuhan terhadap warga sipil, tidak dibenarkan dalam mekanisme HAM,” kata Frits Ramandey melalui sambungan telepon selulernya kepada Jubi, Kamis (2/4/2020).
> 
> Menurutnya, pekerja yang menjadi korban penembakan tak ada kaitannya dengan masalah manajemen dan sistem dalam PT Freeport Indonesia. Para pekerja ini hanya bertanggungjawab terhadap manajemen perusahaan, sesuai pekerjaannya masing-masing.
> 
> “Para pekerja itu tak ada kaitannya dengan konflik antara para pihak tertentu, dan tidak berkonflik dengan pihak lain. Sangat disayangkan dan tidak dibenarkan kalau mereka yang diserang,” ujarnya.
> 
> Akan tetapi kata Ramandey, selama ini ada tradisi di kalangan kelompok bersenjata di Papua, ketika ada di antara anggota mereka tewas ditembak aparat kemanan, maka kelompok tersebut akan berusaha melakukan pembalasan.
> 
> “Misalnya ada anak buahnya empat orang yang tertembak oleh aparat keamanan, maka yang memegang komando operasi dan kelompoknya akan berusaha mencari empat orang lain untuk dijadikan korban. Kalau tidak akan dikenakan denda secara tradisional (adat) dan lainnya. Tapi kejadian itu menjadi peringatan untuk satuan-satuan tugas yang ada di sana,” ucapnya.
> 
> Sementara itu, juru bicara Tentara Pembebasan Nasional Papua Barat atau TPNPB, Sebby Sambon mengatakan Komando Nasional TPNPB minta seluruh karyawan PT Freeport Indonesia mengosongkan areal tambang PT Freeport Indonesia.
> 
> TPNPB menyatakan akan melanjutkan perang di kawasan itu, untuk memaksa PT Freeport Indonesia berhenti beroperasi.
> 
> *“Kami TPNPB dibawah Pimpinan Jenderal Goliath Tabuni minta kepada karyawan PT Freeport, segera tinggalkan areal perusahaan. Jika tidak mengindahkan pernyataan TPNPB, maka nyawa anda kami tidak tanggungjawab*,” tulis Sambom dalam siaran pers yang diterima Jubi, Selasa (31/3/2020).
> 
> TPNPB meminta juga pemerintah Australia, Selandia Baru, dan Amerika Serikat segera memulangkan warga negara mereka yang berada di areal tambang PTFI.
> 
> TPNPB menyatakan akan menembak mobil dan bus karyawan PTFI, karena tuntutan mereka terus diabaikan manajemen PTFI. (*)
> 
> _
> https://jubi.co.id/penyerangan-terhadap-warga-sipil-melemahkan-perjuangan-pembentukan-negara/
> 
> Wow, openly claimed that they shooted civilians and will continue doing so. They're getting out of control arent they?


Terrorizing civilian like any other separatist grup outside Indonesia doing same, kurd etc....

Cmiiw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Surprisingly govt only cut Rp 8,7T from 2020's defense budget (walaupun bisa jadi biaya operasional TNI naik karena penanggulangan covid ini)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247426158213259270

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Jatosint said:


> Wow, openly claimed that they shooted civilians and will continue doing so. They're getting out of control arent they?



A good indication they began to losing the political narrative if you ask me. Best to keep up the momentum (building infrastructure and provide more public service) till they break. Expect more casualty though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Jatosint said:


> Surprisingly govt only cut Rp 8,7T from 2020's defense budget (walaupun bisa jadi biaya operasional TNI naik karena penanggulangan covid ini)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247426158213259270


normalizing the rupiah is our porblem right now .


----------



## Nike

https://www.airspace-review.com/202...-huitfeldt-kapal-perang-terbaru-untuk-tni-al/


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> https://www.airspace-review.com/202...-huitfeldt-kapal-perang-terbaru-untuk-tni-al/


Another FFBNW? If that so i hope TNI AL and MoD will buy the top of its class for armament and electronic system. Anything to strengthen our military must be supported.


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Another FFBNW? If that so i hope TNI AL and MoD will buy the top of its class for armament and electronic system. Anything to strengthen our military must be supported.


just keep the SMART-L intact please , that's going to help our SATRAD even more .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Raduga said:


> normalizing the rupiah is our porblem right now .



IDR is pretty much "normal" during this plague. Not sure how does those outside finance industry (particularly the click-bait +62 medias) keep saying about weakening IDR


----------



## Raduga

trishna_amṛta said:


> IDR is pretty much "normal" during this plague. Not sure how does those outside finance industry (particularly the click-bait +62 medias) keep saying about weakening IDR


well they got better since last 5 day , i mean , recovering to the level just before the outbreak hit us , at 13k/dollar exchange rate range .


----------



## san.geuk

Jatosint said:


> Surprisingly govt only cut Rp 8,7T from 2020's defense budget (walaupun bisa jadi biaya operasional TNI naik karena penanggulangan covid ini)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247426158213259270



What program will get cut? Any info


----------



## Nike

san.geuk said:


> What program will get cut? Any info



Kfx maybe


----------



## Chestnut

Either KFX or the F-5 replacement


----------



## Jatosint

san.geuk said:


> What program will get cut? Any info




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247710691676602371

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*QinetiQ sells 59 Banshee Whirlwind Targets to Indonesia*
06 Apr 2020
QinetiQ’s Target Systems business signed a contract to supply 59 unmanned Banshee Whirlwind targets to Indonesia in May 2019, helping the customer to better prepare for adversary threats.







The equipment has now been delivered and the customer training has been completed and signed off.

The Banshee whirlwind is powered by QinetiQ’s rear-mounted rotary engine and provides accurate and reliable flight profiles of over 100 km, reaching flight altitudes of over 7,000 metres, while a radar altimeter allows the target to achieve reliable sea skimming flight as low as five metres.

The order is evidence that despite the growing demand for unmanned next-generation transonic and supersonic targets that QinetiQ is designing, developing and bringing to market for customers - for example, the Next-Generation Banshee (Banshee NG) launched last year at DSEI - earlier models from the Banshee family of targets are still in demand from many customers.






QinetiQ’s portfolio of unmanned targets for sea, air and land, enable countries to train with moving unmanned targets as opposed to static targets, to be more prepared for adversary threats and thereby supporting the company’s purpose “To save lives, protect sovereign interests and deliver where others can't.”

https://www.qinetiq.com/news/2020/04/qinetiq-sells-59-banshee-whirlwind-targets-to-indonesia


----------



## Lasa-X

Jatosint said:


> Surprisingly govt only cut Rp 8,7T from 2020's defense budget (walaupun bisa jadi biaya operasional TNI naik karena penanggulangan covid ini)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247426158213259270


Well half billion dollars is a lot in this country's defense budget. Especially if cut from belanja alutsista.


----------



## Indos

According to my cousin working in Gov research Agency, BPPT budget is slashed about 400 billion Rupiah. It means all research funding is gone since other component of BBPT budget is for salary and operational (for example, BPPT total budget in 2018 is 1, 32 trillion Rupiah with only 320 billion Rupiah of it for research purposes).

It means Black Eagle MALE UAV development seems to not get the funding this year. But there is still hope if Ristek Ministry can still have some budget for the program this year, at least to make one prototype instead of three as previous plan. 

My previous understanding about our research funding which is very small is also quite true. Ristek Ministry real budget for instant is only 2 trillion Rupiah. Previous number (2020 budget) that sounds quite big which is about 42 trillion Rupiah is actually 40 trillion of it is for Dikti (Dirjen Pendidikan Tinggi). And now that 40 trillion is given back for Kemendikbud since Dikti is joining Kemendikbud again since 23 October 2019.

There is news about it in Detik.com (Penjelasan Kemenristek soal Pemotongan Anggaran Rp 40 Trilliun)


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> https://www.scmp.com/news/china/pol...-zhiqiang-under-investigation-communist-party
> 
> not related with indonesia whatsoever , but interesting development nonetheless , looks like the CPC party started to have internal problem , now one of their member which also a real estate conglomerate are dare criticized and point fingers at their own Chairman (xi jinping), even though were arrested by authorities.


better to make it a thread, in china&far east forum.


----------



## Raduga

striver44 said:


> better to make it a thread, in china&far east forum.


yeah i think my post is misplaced , going to delete it .


----------



## NEKONEKO

Even during this pandemic crisis, Jakarta should consider to send help to Fiji and other Pacific nations they got hit by cyclone.
Considering that the government already create Indonesia Aid and aims to provide aid to Pacific nations, and during his speech in Australian parliament Jokowi said that he want to work together with Australia to achieve that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Even during this pandemic crisis, Jakarta should consider to send help to Fiji and other Pacific nations they got hit by cyclone.
> Considering that the government already create Indonesia Aid and aims to provide aid to Pacific nations, and during his speech in Australian parliament Jokowi said that he want to work together with Australia to achieve that.



Our LST will work wonder for such situation, hope they can send some relief effort soon



Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram




Got good rendering 3d of Pandur 2 ambulance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Happy 74th anniversary to our Air Force!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248016960526241794

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

*Sertifikasi N219 Ditargetkan Selesai antara April - Agustus 2020*

09 April 2020





Prototipe kedua pesawat N219 Nurtanio (photo : Bambang Haryanta)

Pada tanggal 14 - 16 Februari 2020 yang baru lalu 17 Anggota Komisi VII DPR RI melakukan kunjungan kerja spesifik ke PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) di Bandung.

Komisi VII Dewan Perwakilan Rakyat RI adalah salah satu dari sebelas Komisi DPR RI dengan lingkup tugas di bidang Energi, Riset dan Teknologi, serta Lingkungan Hidup.

Sasaran dari kegiatan Kunjungan Kerja Spesifik Komisi VII DPR RI ke PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) Bandung adalah untuk melihat secara langsung progress PT DI dalam Program Pengembangan Pesawat Perintis N219, N219A dan PUNA MALE, dukungan yang mungkin dapat diberikan dari Komisi VII DPR RI, serta kendala-kendala yang dialami.

Dalam melakukan kunjungan ke PT DI ini, dilakukan kegiatan :

-Pertemuan dengan Kepala LAPAN, Kepala BPPT, Ka Litbang Kemenhan, Dirut PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) (Persero), dan Dirut PT LEN Industri (Persero) membahas hal-hal strategis mengenai pengembangan pesawat.

-Peninjauan ke PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) Bandung untuk melihat langsung pesawat N219, N219A dan PUNA MALE Kombatan.

*Pesawat N-219 Nurtanio*

Dalam kunjungan untuk mengetahui lebih lanjut perkembangan pesawat N219 Nurtanio, Anggota Komisi VII dalam laporannya menyebutkan bahwa :

-Direktur PTDI menyampaikan bahwa PTDI mendapatkan penawaran 217 Letter of Interest (LoI) pemesanan pesawat dari beberapa negara,

-Program sertifikasi N219 menggambarkan rata-rata progress Pengujian (Lab Test, Ground Test, Flight Test System dan Flight Test,

-Status program sertifikasi N219 dilakukan diantaranya Performance Test sudah dilakukan 73% dan Handling Quality Test sudah dilakukan 59% Performance),

-Proses sertifikasi diperkirakan selesai antara April sampai dengan Agustus 2020.

*PUNA MALE Kombatan*

Khusus untuk pengembangan PUNA MALE Kombatan, Anggota Komisi VII dalam laporannya menyebutkan bahwa :

-Percepatan program PUNA MALE Kombatan memerlukan tambahan anggaran senilai 200 Milyar pada tahun 2020 dan 188 Milyar pada tahun 2021 untuk penguasaan desain dan manufaktur airframe, membeli peralatan payload, meningkatkan sistem senjata FFAR Guided serta kegiatan untuk mendapatkan sertifikasi produk militer dari IMAA,

-Masih diperlukan peningkatan sarana dan prasarana untuk uji terbang serta up-grading fasilitas laboratorium yang menunjang pengembangan drone seperti Fasilitas Uji Terowongan Angin (B2TA3) dan Fasilitas uji kekuataan struktur (B2TKS)

Pada akhir laporannya, Anggota Komisi VII DPR RI mengapresiasi hasil kerja PT Dirgantara
Indonesia (PTDI) dalam pengembangan pesawat N219, N219A dan PUNA MALE Kombatan.

(Defense Studies)


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kansel

Saab
*Tiga pesawat AEW&C incaran TNI AU dalam MEF IV*

CategoryAngkatan UdaraPosted onApril 9, 2020AuthorRangga Baswara SawiyyaLeave a comment

_Catatan pendahuluan: Kami tidak bekerja sama dengan akun YuoTube mana pun yang sering menggunakan konten-konten Airspace Review untuk dijadikan bahan narasi YouTube dan mendapatkan hasil yang banyak dari kegiatan tersebut_. _Kami punya akun YouTube sendiri: Airspace Review. Terima kasih._

AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Di hari jadinya yang ke-74 pada 9 April 2020 ini, TNI AU masih memiliki pekerjaan rumah yang masih banyak, terutama mendapatkan alutsista (alat utama sistem persenjataan) baru untuk menggantikan armada yang mulai uzur.

Salah satu yang begitu dinantikan dan diperbincangkan publik di Tanah Air adalah jet tempur pengganti F-5E/F _Tiger II_ buatan Northrop yang tak kunjung terealisasi.

Ada juga pengadaan pesawat baru dalam rensta (rencana strategis) TNI AU MEF IV (Minimum Essential Forces ke-4) tahun 2020-2024. 

*Pertama adalah mencari pengganti pesawat intai maritim Boeing B727-2X9 Surveiller yang hampir memasuki usia empat dasawarsa.

Selanjutnya pengadaan tanker udara baru serbaguna bermesin jet untuk menambah kekuatan armada tanker C-130B Hercules yang tinggal satu unit. Seperti kita ketahui, satu unit tanker C-130B lainnya mengalami musibah jatuh di Medan, Sumatera Utara pada 30 Juni 2015.

Pengadaan alutsista strategis lainnya adalah pesawat peringatan dan kontrol udara atau populer disebut AEW&C (Airborne Early Warning & Control System) yang pertama untuk TNI AU bila terwujud.*

BACA Dua Pembom Strategis ‘Angsa Putih’ Siap Bergerak ke Afrika Selatan

Nah, berbicara mengenai pesawat AEW&C ini, TNI AU sendiri telah mengevaluasi tiga pesawat. Mereka adalah Boeing 737 AEW&C (E-7A _Wedgetail_), Airbus C-295 AEW&C, dan terakhir Saab 2000 _Erieye_.

Pilihan atas ketiga pabrikan besar dunia ini disampaikan langsung oleh KSAU Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna kepada wartawan di Ruang VIP Lanud Adisutjipto, Yogyakarta pada 19 Maret 2019 silam.

Pesawat AEW&C digunakan untuk mendeteksi keberadaan dan pergerakan pesawat, kapal, dan kendaraan lawan dalam jarak jauh.

Kemudian melakukan komando dan kontrol ruang pertempuran dalam operasi udara dengan mengarahkan pesawat tempur ke sasaran yang telah dikunci.





RAAF
Dari ketiga pesawat tersebut, Boeing E-7A adalah yang terbesar dan bermesin jet. Pesawat dibekali radar Northrop Grumman MESA (_multirole electronic scanned array_) yang dipasang di punggung belakang pesawat.

Radar ini mampu melakukan pencarian udara dan laut secara simultan, kontrol tempur dan pencarian area dengan jangkauan maksimum lebih dari 600 km (_look-up mode_). 

Saat beroperasi dalam mode _look-down_ terhadap target jet tempur lawan, jarak maksimumnya lebih dari 370 km. 

BACA Menanti Il-112V, Pesawat Angkut Medium Ringan Penantang C-295 dan C-27J

Ketika digunakan melawan target maritim, jarak maksimumnya lebih dari 240 km untuk target ukuran sebesar kapal fregat. 

Hebatnya radar MESA ini mampu secara simultan melacak 180 target bersamaan dan melakukan 24 intersepsi sekaligus.

Pesawat E-7A sendiri terbilang laku, saat ini telah opernasional oleh AU Australia, AU Turki, AU Korea Selatan dan AU Inggris. E-7A juga telah diminati oleh AU Italia, Uni Emirat Arab dan Qatar.

Pesawat peringatan dini kedua adalah C-295 AEW&C garapan Airbus Defense and Space.

Pesawat dibekali kubah radar putar 360 derajat di punggungnya dengan mengusung radar AESA (_active electronically scanned array_) EL/W-2090 buatan IAI, Israel.

Saat ini C-295 AEW&C sendiri masih gencar ditawarkan oleh Airbus Defence and Space, namun belum mendapatkan pelanggan.

Selanjutnya pesawat ketiga buatan Saab Defense Systems dari Swedia di mana pihak Saab memberi kemudahan pelanggan untuk memilih platform pesawatnya sendiri.





Airbus
Seperti AU Brazil yang menyandingkan _Erieye_ dengan pesawat jet Embraer R-99 (E-145). Juga tersedia berbasis jet Bombardier _Global 6000_ yang dikenal sebagai _Globaleye_.

Saab sendiri lebih menawarkan paket _Erieye_ dengan pesawat bermesin turboprop Saab 340 atau Saab 2000 yang lebih besar buatannya. 

BACA Tiga Helikopter Andalan Ditampilkan Russian Helicopters di MAKS-2019

Radar _Erieye_ menyediakan cakupan 300 derajat dan memiliki jangkauan instrumental 450 km dan jangkauan deteksi 350 km dalam lingkungan peperangan elektronik yang padat.

Saat ini sistem _Erieye_ telah digunakan oleh AU Swedia, AU Brazil, AU Yunani, AU Meksiko, AU Pakistan, AU Arab Saudi, AU Uni Emirat Arab, dan AU Thailand.

Lalu pesawat AEW&C mana yang akan menjadi pilihan TNI AU? Tentunya sudah ada pertimbangan strategis, baik dari kemampuan maupun anggaran yang tersedia.

Mari kita nantikan bersama, apapun pilihannya tentunya pesawat AEW&C ini akan menjadi daya gentar baru TNI AU di kawasan.

Rangga Baswara Sawiyya

editor: ron

https://www.airspace-review.com/2020/04/09/tiga-pesawat-aewc-incaran-tni-au-dalam-mef-iv/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Saab
> *Tiga pesawat AEW&C incaran TNI AU dalam MEF IV*
> 
> CategoryAngkatan UdaraPosted onApril 9, 2020AuthorRangga Baswara SawiyyaLeave a comment
> 
> _Catatan pendahuluan: Kami tidak bekerja sama dengan akun YuoTube mana pun yang sering menggunakan konten-konten Airspace Review untuk dijadikan bahan narasi YouTube dan mendapatkan hasil yang banyak dari kegiatan tersebut_. _Kami punya akun YouTube sendiri: Airspace Review. Terima kasih._
> 
> AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Di hari jadinya yang ke-74 pada 9 April 2020 ini, TNI AU masih memiliki pekerjaan rumah yang masih banyak, terutama mendapatkan alutsista (alat utama sistem persenjataan) baru untuk menggantikan armada yang mulai uzur.
> 
> Salah satu yang begitu dinantikan dan diperbincangkan publik di Tanah Air adalah jet tempur pengganti F-5E/F _Tiger II_ buatan Northrop yang tak kunjung terealisasi.
> 
> Ada juga pengadaan pesawat baru dalam rensta (rencana strategis) TNI AU MEF IV (Minimum Essential Forces ke-4) tahun 2020-2024.
> 
> *Pertama adalah mencari pengganti pesawat intai maritim Boeing B727-2X9 Surveiller yang hampir memasuki usia empat dasawarsa.
> 
> Selanjutnya pengadaan tanker udara baru serbaguna bermesin jet untuk menambah kekuatan armada tanker C-130B Hercules yang tinggal satu unit. Seperti kita ketahui, satu unit tanker C-130B lainnya mengalami musibah jatuh di Medan, Sumatera Utara pada 30 Juni 2015.
> 
> Pengadaan alutsista strategis lainnya adalah pesawat peringatan dan kontrol udara atau populer disebut AEW&C (Airborne Early Warning & Control System) yang pertama untuk TNI AU bila terwujud.*
> 
> BACA Dua Pembom Strategis ‘Angsa Putih’ Siap Bergerak ke Afrika Selatan
> 
> Nah, berbicara mengenai pesawat AEW&C ini, TNI AU sendiri telah mengevaluasi tiga pesawat. Mereka adalah Boeing 737 AEW&C (E-7A _Wedgetail_), Airbus C-295 AEW&C, dan terakhir Saab 2000 _Erieye_.
> 
> Pilihan atas ketiga pabrikan besar dunia ini disampaikan langsung oleh KSAU Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna kepada wartawan di Ruang VIP Lanud Adisutjipto, Yogyakarta pada 19 Maret 2019 silam.
> 
> Pesawat AEW&C digunakan untuk mendeteksi keberadaan dan pergerakan pesawat, kapal, dan kendaraan lawan dalam jarak jauh.
> 
> Kemudian melakukan komando dan kontrol ruang pertempuran dalam operasi udara dengan mengarahkan pesawat tempur ke sasaran yang telah dikunci.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAAF
> Dari ketiga pesawat tersebut, Boeing E-7A adalah yang terbesar dan bermesin jet. Pesawat dibekali radar Northrop Grumman MESA (_multirole electronic scanned array_) yang dipasang di punggung belakang pesawat.
> 
> Radar ini mampu melakukan pencarian udara dan laut secara simultan, kontrol tempur dan pencarian area dengan jangkauan maksimum lebih dari 600 km (_look-up mode_).
> 
> Saat beroperasi dalam mode _look-down_ terhadap target jet tempur lawan, jarak maksimumnya lebih dari 370 km.
> 
> BACA Menanti Il-112V, Pesawat Angkut Medium Ringan Penantang C-295 dan C-27J
> 
> Ketika digunakan melawan target maritim, jarak maksimumnya lebih dari 240 km untuk target ukuran sebesar kapal fregat.
> 
> Hebatnya radar MESA ini mampu secara simultan melacak 180 target bersamaan dan melakukan 24 intersepsi sekaligus.
> 
> Pesawat E-7A sendiri terbilang laku, saat ini telah opernasional oleh AU Australia, AU Turki, AU Korea Selatan dan AU Inggris. E-7A juga telah diminati oleh AU Italia, Uni Emirat Arab dan Qatar.
> 
> Pesawat peringatan dini kedua adalah C-295 AEW&C garapan Airbus Defense and Space.
> 
> Pesawat dibekali kubah radar putar 360 derajat di punggungnya dengan mengusung radar AESA (_active electronically scanned array_) EL/W-2090 buatan IAI, Israel.
> 
> Saat ini C-295 AEW&C sendiri masih gencar ditawarkan oleh Airbus Defence and Space, namun belum mendapatkan pelanggan.
> 
> Selanjutnya pesawat ketiga buatan Saab Defense Systems dari Swedia di mana pihak Saab memberi kemudahan pelanggan untuk memilih platform pesawatnya sendiri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airbus
> Seperti AU Brazil yang menyandingkan _Erieye_ dengan pesawat jet Embraer R-99 (E-145). Juga tersedia berbasis jet Bombardier _Global 6000_ yang dikenal sebagai _Globaleye_.
> 
> Saab sendiri lebih menawarkan paket _Erieye_ dengan pesawat bermesin turboprop Saab 340 atau Saab 2000 yang lebih besar buatannya.
> 
> BACA Tiga Helikopter Andalan Ditampilkan Russian Helicopters di MAKS-2019
> 
> Radar _Erieye_ menyediakan cakupan 300 derajat dan memiliki jangkauan instrumental 450 km dan jangkauan deteksi 350 km dalam lingkungan peperangan elektronik yang padat.
> 
> Saat ini sistem _Erieye_ telah digunakan oleh AU Swedia, AU Brazil, AU Yunani, AU Meksiko, AU Pakistan, AU Arab Saudi, AU Uni Emirat Arab, dan AU Thailand.
> 
> Lalu pesawat AEW&C mana yang akan menjadi pilihan TNI AU? Tentunya sudah ada pertimbangan strategis, baik dari kemampuan maupun anggaran yang tersedia.
> 
> Mari kita nantikan bersama, apapun pilihannya tentunya pesawat AEW&C ini akan menjadi daya gentar baru TNI AU di kawasan.
> 
> Rangga Baswara Sawiyya
> 
> editor: ron
> 
> https://www.airspace-review.com/2020/04/09/tiga-pesawat-aewc-incaran-tni-au-dalam-mef-iv/


that's really hard choice between wedgtail and SAAB for me , the saab offer could help our airframer to gain knowledge for AEW/AWACS development for our cn-235.

or perhaps like the UK which SAAB offer to install their erieye on the A330 MRTT platform , this also a good option , AWACS and Tanker in one platform , but far more expensive though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Fl0gger

Raduga said:


> that's really hard choice between wedgtail and SAAB for me , the saab offer could help our airframer to gain knowledge for AEW/AWACS development for our cn-235.
> 
> or perhaps like the UK which SAAB offer to install their erieye on the A330 MRTT platform , this also a good option , AWACS and Tanker in one platform , but far more expensive though


anu mas awacs nya pake mesin jet bukan kitiran bisa jadi mirip gambar di atas hanya beda platform ben bisa terbang agak lama dan agak jauh kata temen dari teman saya kl di anggap hoax ya gpp pasrah saya juga maaf i have a bad english regard...


----------



## Raduga

Fl0gger said:


> anu mas awacs nya pake mesin jet bukan kitiran bisa jadi mirip gambar di atas hanya beda platform ben bisa terbang agak lama dan agak jauh kata temen dari teman saya kl di anggap hoax ya gpp pasrah saya juga maaf i have a bad english regard...


i know how to take information with a grain of salt , so dont worry , jet engine eh ... it could be a gulfstream or bombardier platform , tapi jadi nya malah globaleye dong ...


----------



## Fl0gger

Raduga said:


> i know how to take information with a grain of salt , so dont worry , jet engine eh ... it could be a gulfstream or bombardier platform , tapi jadi nya malah globaleye dong ...


insya Allah platform nya "familiar" anu biasa mas duit mepet maunya dapat yang terbaik jadi metode emak" belanja di pasar yang di tempuh literaly karena yang pegang uang kan ibu" kalau bapak nya ndak bisa ngikutin apa mau nya ibu kan kelar idup lo...regard


----------



## Raduga

Fl0gger said:


> insya Allah platform nya "familiar" anu biasa mas duit mepet maunya dapat yang terbaik jadi metode emak" belanja di pasar yang di tempuh literaly karena yang pegang uang kan ibu" kalau bapak nya ndak bisa ngikutin apa mau nya ibu kan kelar idup lo...regard


nah kalo platform nya a330 , sebenar nya bisa beli bekas dari armada maskapai sini dan di konversi ke MRTT , jatuh nya juga bisa lebih murah .


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> nah kalo platform nya a330 , sebenar nya bisa beli bekas dari armada maskapai sini dan di konversi ke MRTT , jatuh nya juga bisa lebih murah .


Familiar platform, long endurance and fhe buyer using taktik "emak emak" (negotiation). It's kinda clear which AWACS is that


----------



## Fl0gger

Kansel said:


> Familiar platform, long endurance and fhe buyer using taktik "emak emak" (negotiation). It's kinda clear which AWACS is that


well sir anything can happened in our beloved +62 like THIS IS +62...!!! lol asli nya ngeri sumpah sales itu kejam di sini karena majikan sales pun kejam kenapa eh kenapa mereka punya kepentingan nya sendiri" jadi menghalal kan segala cara... in question...yes yes they are.... sory ye yang kesindir salam buat para sponsor...regard


----------



## Kansel

Another pictures










_________________________________________
*TNI AU akan fokus penuhi alutsista*
*Tahun 2020 merupakan pelaksanaan Rencana Strategis Tahap IV dan akan berakhir pada 2024 mendatang*
Erric Permana |09.04.2020




Ilustrasi: Pesawat Sukhoi Su-28 menunjukan performanya dalam peringatan Hari TNI 5 Oktober 2019 di Pangkalah Angkatan Udara Halim Perdanakusuma Jakarta. (Anton Raharjo - Anadolu Agency )

*Jakarta Raya*
JAKARTA

TNI Angkatan Udara merayakan Hari Ulang Tahun (HUT) ke-74 yang jatuh pada hari ini.

Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Udara Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna mengatakan pada tahun ini TNI AU akan fokus dalam melengkapi dan mengganti alat utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista) khususnya pesawat udara, radar dan rudal pertahanan udara.

Sebab kata dia tahun 2020 ini merupakan Rencana Strategis Tahap IV yang akan berakhir pada 2024 mendatang.

"Kita harus selalu siap sejak dini, apalagi TNI Angkatan Udara akan segera mengembangkan organisasi dengan membentuk Koopsudnas, Puslaiklambangja, Skomlekau, Sintelau, Puspotdirga, dan validasi organisasi di beberapa jajaran," ujar Yuyu Sutisna, saat memberikan sambutan dalam upacara HUT TNI ke-74 pada Kamis di Jakarta.

TNI Angkatan Udara juga akan segera menuntaskan pembangunan kekuatan setelah berakhirnya program Minimum Essential Force (MEF).

"Untuk mendesain cetak biru TNI Angkatan Udara unggul, waktunya saat ini dan jangan ditunda lagi," jelas dia.

Yuyu juga menyampaikan hasil kinerja dan pencapaian TNI AU dalam satu tahun terakhir saat memberikan sambutan.

Menurut dia, pencapaian yang paling membanggakan adalah tidak adanya kecelakaan atau zero accident selama tiga tahun berturut-turut.

"Kondisi ini adalah bukti, bukan hanya kualitas safety culture yang tinggi, namun juga manajemen organisasi yang semakin modern dan tertib," kata dia.

Berbagai kemajuan membanggakan juga diraih dalam bidang latihan, tambah Yuyu.

Untuk pertama kalinya, TNI Angkatan Udara bisa melaksanakan latihan pertempuran udara secara masif, dengan melibatkan lebih dari 60 pesawat udara serta menggunakan skema dua pihak dikendalikan.

"Kita telah mampu melaksanakan pengendalian multi-platform dalam desain Large Force Employment pada latihan puncak TNI Angkatan Udara dan latihan gabungan TNI," jelas dia.

Sebelumnya, pencapain alutsista TNI AU hingga kini baru mencapai 42 persen dan diharapkan akan rampung pada akhir tahun 2024 atau berakhirnya rencana strategis IV.

https://www.aa.com.tr/id/nasional/tni-au-akan-fokus-penuhi-alutsista/1798001

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> nah kalo platform nya a330 , sebenar nya bisa beli bekas dari armada maskapai sini dan di konversi ke MRTT , jatuh nya juga bisa lebih murah .


Alman said they can't use Garuda a330. They are still huge money maker for them.


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> that's really hard choice between wedgtail and SAAB for me , the saab offer could help our airframer to gain knowledge for AEW/AWACS development for our cn-235.
> 
> or perhaps like the UK which SAAB offer to install their erieye on the A330 MRTT platform , this also a good option , AWACS and Tanker in one platform , but far more expensive though


At this point it's honestly a competition between Boeing and Airbus.

Boeing has the advantage of doing bulk deals and the fact that it is the preferred bidder for the Tanker program. Airbus because it has clout with PTDI over their shared work history. Both bids already has MRO services in the country and both infrastructures are already in place.

It'll be quite fun to see.


----------



## Fl0gger

semoga kebakaran kaprang kolinlamil segera padam dan semoga bisa di selamatkan tidak ada korban jiwa amin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Fl0gger said:


> anu mas awacs nya pake mesin jet bukan kitiran bisa jadi mirip gambar di atas hanya beda platform ben bisa terbang agak lama dan agak jauh kata temen dari teman saya kl di anggap hoax ya gpp pasrah saya juga maaf i have a bad english regard...





Raduga said:


> i know how to take information with a grain of salt , so dont worry , jet engine eh ... it could be a gulfstream or bombardier platform , tapi jadi nya malah globaleye dong ...



Pernah denger juga kalau AU nyarinya AEW&C dgn platform Jet

Kalau gitu C-295 coret ya? Atau maksud KSAU itu Radar yg ada di C-295 AEW&C yg berarti EL/W-2090 alias barang harom?


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> Alman said they can't use Garuda a330. They are still huge money maker for them.


if i remember he said a330 is the most likely choosen , and he said if we sought the "bekas" one we could acquire around 3 aircraft ,if we order a new one, it will take 2-3 years for delivery .
http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/12/kemhan-pilih-airbus-mrtt-sebagai.html


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Air Force to upgrade old weapons system, form air defense branch

News Desk

The Jakarta Post

Jakarta

Jakarta / Thu, April 9, 2020 / 06:03 pm


Indonesian Air Force personnel stand near a line up of five Hawk jet fighters at Hang Nadim Air Base in Batam, Riau Islands, on Tuesday, April 3, 2018. (JP/Fadli)

The Indonesian Air Force is upgrading its primary weaponry defense system (Alutsista) and developing various new branches.

The plan was conveyed by Air Force chief of staff Marshal Yuyu Sutisna during the force’s 74th anniversary ceremony at its headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, on Thursday. He said the Air Force was working on the fourth phase of its strategic plan, which is expected to be completed by 2024.

"Our main priority in this particular stage is to replace our Alutsista, especially our jet fighters, radars and missiles,” Yuyu said during the ceremony on Thursday as quoted by kompas.com.

Read also: Jokowi spends large on defense, but ‘without clear vision’

He said Air Force personnel should also prepare for the development of new branches, including the National Air Operation Command (Koopsudnas), which will be responsible for air defense within the archipelago.

The formation of the national command is a follow up to the formation of the Joint Defense Area Command (Kogabwilhan), which oversees the existing combat units of all three military branches.

Before the formation of the joint command, each branch’s regional command had its own separate chain of command, which hindered coordination in joint military operations.

Yuyu said the Air Force would complete its grand plan under the 15-year-old weaponry modernization program, the Minimum Essential Force.

The Air Force’s 74th anniversary celebration was attended by only a handful of military personnel due to the government’s call for physical distancing to curb the spread of COVID-19. Prior to the coronavirus outbreak, the force held several events, including a jet fighter air show. (vny)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/amp/...d-weapons-system-form-air-defense-branch.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Air Force to upgrade old weapons system, form air defense branch
> 
> News Desk
> 
> The Jakarta Post
> 
> Jakarta
> 
> Jakarta / Thu, April 9, 2020 / 06:03 pm
> 
> 
> Indonesian Air Force personnel stand near a line up of five Hawk jet fighters at Hang Nadim Air Base in Batam, Riau Islands, on Tuesday, April 3, 2018. (JP/Fadli)
> 
> The Indonesian Air Force is upgrading its primary weaponry defense system (Alutsista) and developing various new branches.
> 
> The plan was conveyed by Air Force chief of staff Marshal Yuyu Sutisna during the force’s 74th anniversary ceremony at its headquarters in Cilangkap, East Jakarta, on Thursday. He said the Air Force was working on the fourth phase of its strategic plan, which is expected to be completed by 2024.
> 
> "Our main priority in this particular stage is to replace our Alutsista, especially our jet fighters, radars and missiles,” Yuyu said during the ceremony on Thursday as quoted by kompas.com.
> 
> Read also: Jokowi spends large on defense, but ‘without clear vision’
> 
> He said Air Force personnel should also prepare for the development of new branches, including the National Air Operation Command (Koopsudnas), which will be responsible for air defense within the archipelago.
> 
> The formation of the national command is a follow up to the formation of the Joint Defense Area Command (Kogabwilhan), which oversees the existing combat units of all three military branches.
> 
> Before the formation of the joint command, each branch’s regional command had its own separate chain of command, which hindered coordination in joint military operations.
> 
> Yuyu said the Air Force would complete its grand plan under the 15-year-old weaponry modernization program, the Minimum Essential Force.
> 
> The Air Force’s 74th anniversary celebration was attended by only a handful of military personnel due to the government’s call for physical distancing to curb the spread of COVID-19. Prior to the coronavirus outbreak, the force held several events, including a jet fighter air show. (vny)
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/amp/...d-weapons-system-form-air-defense-branch.html


can someone explain me about this "Koopsudnas" ?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Raduga said:


> can someone explain me about this "Koopsudnas" ?


Komando pertahanan udara cabang tni-au yang mau dibikin katanya. Nanti tugasnya ngontrol pertahanan udara.


----------



## radialv

Kansel said:


> Beautiful
> View attachment 622054


whoaaa...those amraam...live one?


----------



## Kansel

radialv said:


> whoaaa...those amraam...live one?


Nah, it's dummy


----------



## Being-Art

Raduga said:


> if i remember he said a330 is the most likely choosen , and he said if we sought the "bekas" one we could acquire around 3 aircraft ,if we order a new one, it will take 2-3 years for delivery .
> http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/12/kemhan-pilih-airbus-mrtt-sebagai.html


Garuda Indonesia's A330-243 currently has the lowest utilization compared to Garuda Indonesia's A330-343. and in the next few years the lease contract will expire, so that it is more suitable for acquisition by the TNI AU to be converted into A330 MRTT (mostly use A332 Platform)


----------



## Jatosint

Raduga said:


> can someone explain me about this "Koopsudnas" ?





Reashot Xigwin said:


> Komando pertahanan udara cabang tni-au yang mau dibikin katanya. Nanti tugasnya ngontrol pertahanan udara.



According to this news in 2018, Komando Operasi Udara Nasional (Koopsudnas) is a combination of Komando Pertahanan Udara Nasional (Kohanudnas, which is currently still under TNI HQ)+ Komando Operasi TNI Angkatan Udara (Koopsau)
https://www.airspace-review.com/201...dnas-membawahi-3-koopsau-dan-4-kosekhanudnas/

======================================================================

Does anyone have more info about fire onboard KRI Teluk Amboina (503)?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248264633804177408

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Fl0gger said:


> semoga kebakaran kaprang kolinlamil segera padam dan semoga bisa di selamatkan tidak ada korban jiwa amin


LST ini sekelas sama Teluk Bone ga ya. Sama2 benda lawas sisa PD2


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## deadlast

Ruhnama said:


> LST ini sekelas sama Teluk Bone ga ya. Sama2 benda lawas sisa PD2


Nope, not this one in particular, she was launched in 1961. A Japanese copy of US LST 511-class of World War II origin.


----------



## Raduga

Nusantara dua satellite goes kaput after long march rocket exploded mid flight, why dont we just stick with the Falcon 9 launch vehicle like the first satellite launch ...
https://spacenews.com/long-march-3b-carrying-commercial-indonesian-satellite-fails/


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> Nusantara dua satellite goes kaput after long march rocket exploded mid flight, why dont we just stick with the Falcon 9 launch vehicle like the first satellite launch ...
> https://spacenews.com/long-march-3b-carrying-commercial-indonesian-satellite-fails/
> View attachment 622362



Got insurances or not? 

US private company beat down Chinese owned government in this case


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Got insurances or not?
> 
> US private company beat down Chinese owned government in this case


it should be got insured


----------



## Nike

Divif 1 Kostrad


----------



## mandala

A much clean and better pic without any wording.







https://www.airspace-review.com/2020/04/10/corak-baru-jet-tempur-f-16a-ts-1610-skadron-udara-3/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> Nusantara dua satellite goes kaput after long march rocket exploded mid flight, why dont we just stick with the Falcon 9 launch vehicle like the first satellite launch ...
> https://spacenews.com/long-march-3b-carrying-commercial-indonesian-satellite-fails/
> View attachment 622362


Because it is chinese made satellite. And I don't know how to describe it, but I'm a little bit relieved it failed.


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> Because it is chinese made satellite. And I don't know how to describe it, but I'm a little bit relieved it failed.


yeah should stick with Space System Loral for the satellite manufacture, perhaps this incident could avoid a future espionage ....

what happened after we got the insurance fund back ? can we switch to other satellite manufacture and launch vehicle .


----------



## Fl0gger

Raduga said:


> yeah should stick with Space System Loral for the satellite manufacture, perhaps this incident could avoid a future espionage ....
> 
> what happened after we got the insurance fund back ? can we switch to other satellite manufacture and launch vehicle .


kl beli pario ilang ya dpt nya pario lagi mana boleh ganti mio...


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Raduga said:


> yeah should stick with Space System Loral for the satellite manufacture, perhaps this incident could avoid a future espionage ....



Ga ada hubungannya woi ama spionase. Mau pakai satellite buatan manapun juga pasti rentan utk di crack datastream nya tinggal punya cukup resources ga utk melakukannya (technical & manpower). Kalau level +62 sich jgn diharap punya resourcesnya utk crypto analysis yg berat2x


----------



## Nike

SS 1 v5 ( close quarter combat variant) can be used to kill adult crocodile in which had rather thick skin, the story quite disturbing actually. Indonesia need to have wild life protection forces to keep watch against large predator (in our cases like tiger, saltwater crocs and large phyton) in near public communities like what Australian had in their bilabong communities

*Maluku police kill crocodile that snatched, ate 6-year-old*
10th Apr 2020 20:21





Ambon, Maluku (ANTARA) - The Maluku police in Air Buaya Subdistrict, Buru District, on Thursday shot a saltwater crocodile which had snatched and eaten a 6-year-old boy swimming near the beach in Waimangit Village a day earlier.

The Maluku marine police shot the four-meter-long crocodile using an SS1 V5 rifle on Thursday during a search mission, said Maluku police spokesperson Sen.Coms. Muhammad Roem Ohoirat on Friday in Ambon.

The crocodile was spotted by several residents of Waimangit Village near a river around 5.41 p.m. local time on Thursday. The village head then asked the police to execute the wild animal as the villagers suspected it had eaten a boy, identified as Johari Hentihu, the previous day.

The crocodile is believed to have snatched the boy when he went swimming near the village's beach around 11 a.m. local time on Wednesday.

Hentihu had reportedly gone swimming with his friends Murni Sarea, Cinta Vanolong, and Lala Umasugi. After they finished swimming, Hentihu’s friends left him alone in the water. When they returned several minutes later, Hentihu was nowhere to be seen. They reported him missing, Ohoirat stated.

Hentihu's family and local villagers searched for him, but failed to find him. So they reported the matter to the local police and SAR agency.

The search operation was conducted by five personnel of Maluku police's marine unit, led by Adjunct First Inspector Otis Damaryanan, along with several members of the National Search and Rescue Agency (Basarnas) and local villagers.

The police managed to find and slay the crocodile. The remains of the deceased boy were fished out of the crocodile's stomach and buried, the police spokesperson informed.

Related news: Crocodile enters residential area in Kalimantan's East Kotawaringin

Crocodile attacks have been repeatedly reported from different parts of Indonesia.

In February, 2019, a fisherman named Julhaidir, 41, was attacked by a big crocodile in the Seranggas River, East Kotawaringin District, Central Kalimantan Province. He lost one of his arms in the attack.

According to a local resident, identified as Yansyah, the incident occurred late afternoon when the victim was taking a bath in the Seranggas River, a tributary of the Mentaya River, in the Lempuyang Village area. (INE)

Related news: Five saltwater crocodiles trapped in Riau`s Singingi District

Related news: Crocodiles roam about at beaches, disrupt Kupang`s tourism

EDITED BY INE

https://en.antaranews.com/news/145785/maluku-police-kill-crocodile-that-snatched-ate-6-year-old


----------



## Raduga

that sonic boom ish like noise in 2.00 AM was freakin loud and disturbing , heard 3 times and it shake my door and windows , but the PVMBG said it wasn't from krakatoa , any major air force night training that night ??


----------



## Var Dracon

Raduga said:


> that sonic boom ish like noise in 2.00 AM was freakin loud and disturbing , heard 3 times and it shake my door and windows , but the PVMBG said it wasn't from krakatoa , any major air force night training that night ??



I don't know... My friends think it was the Anak Krakatau eruption... I don't know how it sounded like since I'm on the other end of the island


----------



## Raduga

Var Dracon said:


> I don't know... My friends think it was the Anak Krakatau eruption... I don't know how it sounded like since I'm on the other end of the island


a muffled far away explosion sound but enough to shake window .


----------



## NEKONEKO

Airblast from small meteorite?


----------



## striver44

NEKONEKO said:


> Airblast from small meteorite?


Krakatau


----------



## Indos

Raduga said:


> that sonic boom ish like noise in 2.00 AM was freakin loud and disturbing , heard 3 times and it shake my door and windows , but the PVMBG said it wasn't from krakatoa , any major air force night training that night ??



Where do you live ? I still slept at that time, didnt hear anything.

PVMBG said they dont get "laporan (information)" from the surveilance post about that sound, just information about eruption. I think this sound is a detail information that the surveilance post just dont inform yet. The time is very coincident though, so the highest possibility IMO is sound of Krakatau. Alhamdulillah, there is no Tsunami from the event just like happening in previous years.


----------



## Raduga

Indos said:


> Where do you live ? I still slept at that time, didnt hear anything.
> 
> PVMBG said they dont get "laporan (information)" from the surveilance post about that sound, just information about eruption. I think this sound is a detail information that the surveilance post just dont inform yet. The time is very coincident though, so the highest possibility IMO is sound of Krakatau. Alhamdulillah, there is no Tsunami from the event just like happening in previous years.


not going to give exact location but im live near border of east jakarta , you could say around west bekasi , i heard 3 times since 12.00 but im expecting it to be thunder/lightning since that night heavy rain is falling here , but keep hearing it until 02.00 when the rain are pretty much already stopped 3 hour ago, and it doesn't sounds like thunderous growl rather a quick pop of muffled explosion .


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> not going to give exact location but im live near border of east jakarta , you could say around west bekasi , i heard 3 times since 12.00 but im expecting it to be thunder/lightning since that night heavy rain is falling here , but keep hearing it until 02.00 when the rain are pretty much already stopped 3 hour ago, and it doesn't sounds like thunderous growl rather than quick pop of muffled explosion .


Same for me, i hear that sound too.


----------



## initial_d

Raduga said:


> that sonic boom ish like noise in 2.00 AM was freakin loud and disturbing , heard 3 times and it shake my door and windows , but the PVMBG said it wasn't from krakatoa , any major air force night training that night ??


ok, it may sound a bit silly, could that be from Australian F-35 sonic boom that trying or experimenting with our air defence and their new toy capabilities!? 
i know it sound to paranoid but who knows what our southern neighbour think, it's just like the israely do to the syrian by trolling them, the aussy could do the same and deliberately doing sonic boom to mocked our air defence


----------



## Jatosint

initial_d said:


> ok, it may sound a bit silly, could that be from Australian F-35 sonic boom that trying or experimenting with our air defence and their new toy capabilities!?
> i know it sound to paranoid but who knows what our southern neighbour think, it's just like the israely do to the syrian by trolling them, the aussy could do the same and deliberately doing sonic boom to mocked our air defence



lol

=======================================================================

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
With two USN Independence-Class in the backgorund

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

now it's not wise for Australia to make a problems with us, things like that could be a raison de etre for closer military ties between Jakarta and Beijing, something that the US and its Australian Allies should sought to avoid


----------



## Raduga

striver44 said:


> now it's not wise for Australia to make a problems with us, things like that could be a raison de etre for closer military ties between Jakarta and Beijing, something that the US and its Australian Allies should sought to avoid


i wonder if we will strengthen defense cooperation in term of technology transfer with australia just like alman said in twitter , i hope sanca is not the end , australian made radar such as CEAFAR could actually arm our old ship such as sigam 9113 .

anyway the chinese LHD ship are smoking hot now

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> i wonder if we will strengthen defense cooperation in term of technology transfer with australia just like alman said in twitter , i hope sanca is not the end , australian made radar such as CEAFAR could actually arm our old ship such as sigam 9113 .
> 
> anyway the chinese LHD ship are smoking hot now



Wish they can sink to the ground too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

initial_d said:


> ok, it may sound a bit silly, could that be from Australian F-35 sonic boom that trying or experimenting with our air defence and their new toy capabilities!?
> i know it sound to paranoid but who knows what our southern neighbour think, it's just like the israely do to the syrian by trolling them, the aussy could do the same and deliberately doing sonic boom to mocked our air defence


Lol
From the news the sound is only heard in area around south Jakarta, Bekasi and kab. Bogor, if its sonic boom why people doesn't hear the jet engine sound? If its krakatoa why people in Lampung doesn't hear any thing?
Jakarta is too far away from Krakatoa so I think small eruption won't be heard from there, but if krakatoa having a blast like in the past (1883) then the sound can be heard across Indonesia. 


Raduga said:


> i wonder if we will strengthen defense cooperation in term of technology transfer with australia just like alman said in twitter , i hope sanca is not the end , australian made radar such as CEAFAR could actually arm our old ship such as sigam 9113 .
> 
> anyway the chinese LHD ship are smoking hot now


Accident? The ship is almost completed.


----------



## Raduga

initial_d said:


> ok, it may sound a bit silly, could that be from Australian F-35 sonic boom that trying or experimenting with our air defence and their new toy capabilities!?
> i know it sound to paranoid but who knows what our southern neighbour think, it's just like the israely do to the syrian by trolling them, the aussy could do the same and deliberately doing sonic boom to mocked our air defence


there's other suspect , it could be a "Bolide" but no one reporting strange bright sky that night .


----------



## striver44

number of auto-cannons onboard 
2x twin 40mm bofors
4x 20mm rheinmetall


----------



## Jatosint

striver44 said:


> number of auto-cannons onboard
> 2x twin 40mm bofors
> 4x 20mm rheinmetall


Woah Multatuli, when was this video taken? I thought she's already 'dead'.
Does she still have its C4ISR capabilities? or is it time for our navy to buy a brand new Command ship? (PAL LPDs design will be a great choice)


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> there's other suspect , it could be a "Bolide" but no one reporting strange bright sky that night .


Meh, maybe it's just a "skyquake" phenomenon


----------



## deadlast

striver44 said:


> number of auto-cannons onboard
> 2x twin 40mm bofors
> 4x 20mm rheinmetall


Wrong, she got:
- 2x twin V-11 M1939 37mm on the foredeck,
- 2x 70-K M1939 37mm beside the bridge,
- 2x 70-K M1939 37mm in front of the hangar.

so 6x 37mm gun of Soviet origin, not bofors & rheinmetall.



Jatosint said:


> Woah Multatuli, when was this video taken? I thought she's already 'dead'.
> Does she still have its C4ISR capabilities? or is it time for our navy to buy a brand new Command ship? (PAL LPDs design will be a great choice)


That's the original plans anyway (LPD with command capabilities), but that was before the navy urgent needs for hospital ship (the plan was for it to be built after completing KRI Semarang, but it turns out the following order is for the purpose built hospital), then maybe for the next LPD or perhaps they already change their mind on the matter, I don't know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

deadlast said:


> Wrong, she got:
> - 2x twin V-11 M1939 37mm on the foredeck,
> - 2x 70-K M1939 37mm beside the bridge,
> - 2x 70-K M1939 37mm in front of the hangar.
> 
> so 6x 37mm gun of Soviet origin, not bofors & rheinmetall.
> 
> 
> That's the original plans anyway (LPD with command capabilities), but that was before the navy urgent needs for hospital ship (the plan was for it to be built after completing KRI Semarang, but it turns out the following order is for the purpose built hospital), then maybe for the next LPD or perhaps they already change their mind on the matter, I don't know.



If I remember correctly, originally KRI Semarang is not built as a hospital ship, right? She was launched as a standard LPD but then converted as hospital ship due to 2019 Sulawesi Earthquake and Tsunami

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deadlast

Jatosint said:


> If I remember correctly, originally KRI Semarang is not built as a hospital ship, right? She was launched as a standard LPD but then converted as hospital ship due to 2019 Sulawesi Earthquake and Tsunami


Correct, that's why the name is "Semarang" with "594" pennant number, both point to her original specs as amphibious ship, if she was meant to be hospital ship from the start then she would have gotten the name of some national hero doctor and pennant number in the 9xx series for auxiliary ship (like KRI Dr. Soeharso 990). Her medical facilities also comes in containerized modules (portable) instead of permanent room/facilities built into the ship.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Natural disaster that hit Lombok (twice), palu then banten all in a short span of time, no one gonna protest navy decision converting KRI Semarang and ordering new BRS ship, the public will support it.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Natural disaster that hit Lombok (twice), palu then banten all in a short span of time, no one gonna protest navy decision converting KRI Semarang and ordering new BRS ship, the public will support it.




Though i am always pondered why using LPD design as hospital ships need more spaces for beds and other supporting facilities like theater operating room, radiology units and so on, meanwhile LPD design had dedicated berthing and docking room space for Amphibious assault roles.


----------



## striver44

should've converted this to a hospital ship rather than LPD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

NEKONEKO said:


> Lol
> From the news the sound is only heard in area around south Jakarta, Bekasi and kab. Bogor, if its sonic boom why people doesn't hear the jet engine sound? If its krakatoa why people in Lampung doesn't hear any thing?
> Jakarta is too far away from Krakatoa so I think small eruption won't be heard from there, but if krakatoa having a blast like in the past (1883) then the sound can be heard across Indonesia.
> 
> Accident? The ship is almost completed.



Regarding this one

Shit happen everywhere
But how you handle it, that's the most important thing.

The fire successfully put off in only half hour, and no fatalities.
Big applause for their Emergency Management System


There is No explosion or something like that, the fire put off in only half hour.
The damage categorized as minor.

And according to HDZH Shipyard, the delay will not long. Only 2 weeks delay at least, can be faster

This afternoon, the ash on the outside has been wiped clean and is being renovated. The cause of the fire is the foamed plastic box burned. It looks like only the smoke is big, no harm






Wish all the best


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> should've converted this to a hospital ship rather than LPD



No helipad? How can they bring in Emergency patients?


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> No helipad? How can they bring in Emergency patients?


I'm sure it could be modified easily with some engineering solution. that's not huge problem
even small FPB 57 nav iv could be equipped with helipad.


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> SS 1 v5 ( close quarter combat variant) can be used to kill adult crocodile in which had rather thick skin, the story quite disturbing actually. Indonesia need to have wild life protection forces to keep watch against large predator (in our cases like tiger, saltwater crocs and large phyton) in near public communities like what Australian had in their bilabong communities
> 
> *Maluku police kill crocodile that snatched, ate 6-year-old*
> 10th Apr 2020 20:21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambon, Maluku (ANTARA) - The Maluku police in Air Buaya Subdistrict, Buru District, on Thursday shot a saltwater crocodile which had snatched and eaten a 6-year-old boy swimming near the beach in Waimangit Village a day earlier.
> 
> The Maluku marine police shot the four-meter-long crocodile using an SS1 V5 rifle on Thursday during a search mission, said Maluku police spokesperson Sen.Coms. Muhammad Roem Ohoirat on Friday in Ambon.
> 
> The crocodile was spotted by several residents of Waimangit Village near a river around 5.41 p.m. local time on Thursday. The village head then asked the police to execute the wild animal as the villagers suspected it had eaten a boy, identified as Johari Hentihu, the previous day.
> 
> The crocodile is believed to have snatched the boy when he went swimming near the village's beach around 11 a.m. local time on Wednesday.
> 
> Hentihu had reportedly gone swimming with his friends Murni Sarea, Cinta Vanolong, and Lala Umasugi. After they finished swimming, Hentihu’s friends left him alone in the water. When they returned several minutes later, Hentihu was nowhere to be seen. They reported him missing, Ohoirat stated.
> 
> Hentihu's family and local villagers searched for him, but failed to find him. So they reported the matter to the local police and SAR agency.
> 
> The search operation was conducted by five personnel of Maluku police's marine unit, led by Adjunct First Inspector Otis Damaryanan, along with several members of the National Search and Rescue Agency (Basarnas) and local villagers.
> 
> The police managed to find and slay the crocodile. The remains of the deceased boy were fished out of the crocodile's stomach and buried, the police spokesperson informed.
> 
> Related news: Crocodile enters residential area in Kalimantan's East Kotawaringin
> 
> Crocodile attacks have been repeatedly reported from different parts of Indonesia.
> 
> In February, 2019, a fisherman named Julhaidir, 41, was attacked by a big crocodile in the Seranggas River, East Kotawaringin District, Central Kalimantan Province. He lost one of his arms in the attack.
> 
> According to a local resident, identified as Yansyah, the incident occurred late afternoon when the victim was taking a bath in the Seranggas River, a tributary of the Mentaya River, in the Lempuyang Village area. (INE)
> 
> Related news: Five saltwater crocodiles trapped in Riau`s Singingi District
> 
> Related news: Crocodiles roam about at beaches, disrupt Kupang`s tourism
> 
> EDITED BY INE
> 
> https://en.antaranews.com/news/145785/maluku-police-kill-crocodile-that-snatched-ate-6-year-old


Actually we have polhut they armed with 9 mm smg but some unit armed with garand or SMLE. I think polhut armed and trained with SMLE amd Garand is enough to shoot crocs and any other dangerous animal. 30.06 and .303 have good stopping power to take down big game.

556 can pierce crocs skin???


NEKONEKO said:


> Lol
> From the news the sound is only heard in area around south Jakarta, Bekasi and kab. Bogor, if its sonic boom why people doesn't hear the jet engine sound? If its krakatoa why people in Lampung doesn't hear any thing?
> Jakarta is too far away from Krakatoa so I think small eruption won't be heard from there, but if krakatoa having a blast like in the past (1883) then the sound can be heard across Indonesia.
> 
> Accident? The ship is almost completed.


Pengaruh PSSB so there are ni any sound, sound more clearer to hear. Klo sepi kan bisa denger suara2 gitu

========
How using tanker convertrled to hospital ship? But maybe little difficult and slow speed.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Though i am always pondered why using LPD design as hospital ships need more spaces for beds and other supporting facilities like theater operating room, radiology units and so on, meanwhile LPD design had dedicated berthing and docking room space for Amphibious assault roles.


Yup but it has its own perks, and I kinda like it so its fine I guess.


Ruhnama said:


> How using tanker convertrled to hospital ship? But maybe little difficult and slow speed.


Speed is not a problem, its not like it need to chase or run against other ship.
US also convert tanker ship to hospital ship.


----------



## Ruhnama

NEKONEKO said:


> Yup but it has its own perks, and I kinda like it so its fine I guess.
> 
> Speed is not a problem, its not like it need to chase or run against other ship.
> US also convert tanker ship to hospital ship.


What if need fast response to disaster zone?


----------



## Raduga

NEKONEKO said:


> Yup but it has its own perks, and I kinda like it so its fine I guess.
> 
> Speed is not a problem, its not like it need to chase or run against other ship.
> US also convert tanker ship to hospital ship.


nah actually , LPD based hospital ship is already good enough for HADR , well deck are needed especially to carry heavy equipment such as excavator , bulldozer to help in disaster zone .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> nah actually , LPD based hospital ship is already good enough for HADR , well deck are needed especially to carry heavy equipment such as excavator , bulldozer to help in disaster zone .


The LCU and chooper will be useful to access underdeveloped islands, and the ship can carry vehicles and heavy equipment, this ability is somewhat okay to justify the decreased room available in the ship for medical purpose.
This ship can operates alone and do many things, treats patients, carry logistics, carry vehicle and mini excavator to clear rubles, while standard hospital ship can only treats patients so its a very good asset for HADR ops. 
TNI can just carry necessary logistics and equipment to set up field hospital, when there's a lot of people that need to be treated.


----------



## Raduga

Radar and CMS upgrade are ongoing ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> Radar and CMS upgrade are ongoing ?
> View attachment 622937



Dont know if the vendor in Netherland and France got affected by Covid 19 pandemic ?as i expected delay in working


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> Actually we have polhut they armed with 9 mm smg but some unit armed with garand or SMLE. I think polhut armed and trained with SMLE amd Garand is enough to shoot crocs and any other dangerous animal. 30.06 and .303 have good stopping power to take down big game.



I wont bring anything smaller than .308 Win for serious game from Indonesia jungle. Both .30-06 SW and .303 Brit are sufficient for vermin size boar or dear. But not anything bigger. Keep in mind most 4 legged have natural body armour especially native inhabitant of tropical jungle



Ruhnama said:


> 556 can pierce crocs skin???



LOL I know right. There is no way any 5.56mm could pierce crocodile armour. Next someone will make ridicolous claim about bullet placement, as if such thing even practical when dealing with large crocodile.



Ruhnama said:


> How using tanker convertrled to hospital ship? But maybe little difficult and slow speed.



Different construction (bulkhead, piping, air duct, wiring, etc) thus expensive


----------



## Raduga

trishna_amṛta said:


> I wont bring anything smaller than .308 Win for serious game from Indonesia jungle. Both .30-06 SW and .303 Brit are sufficient for vermin size boar or dear. But not anything bigger. Keep in mind most 4 legged have natural body armour especially native inhabitant of tropical jungle
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I know right. There is no way any 5.56mm could pierce crocodile armour. Next someone will make ridicolous claim about bullet placement, as if such thing even practical when dealing with large crocodile.
> 
> 
> 
> Different construction (bulkhead, piping, air duct, wiring, etc) thus expensive


not even the black tipped MU5-TJ ?


----------



## Chestnut

trishna_amṛta said:


> LOL I know right. There is no way any 5.56mm could pierce crocodile armour. Next someone will make ridicolous claim about bullet placement, as if such thing even practical when dealing with large crocodile.



5.56 CAN penetrate a croc. Alot of alligator/crocodile hunters use .22LR to hunt them so as to not damage the skin, and most US Fish & Wildlife Conservation departments use 55Gr .223/5.56 for gator pest control all the time.

The 5.56 is weak is a stupid meme.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

*America Is Winning The Arms Sales War With Russia And China For Indonesia*

Share on FacebookF
Share on TwitterL
Share on LinkedInI
Subscribe to RSSR
Print
April 12, 2020 Topic: Politics Region: Asia Blog Brand: The Buzz Tags: F-35Su-35MilitaryTechnologyWorldStealth
Jakarta could be the next nation to acquire the F-35.

by Caleb Larson




Key point: Indonesia’s decision to back out of two deals with Russia and China—both strategic adversaries of the United States—represent a triumph for the Trump administration


Indonesia recently backed out of two separate arms deals with both China and Russia, bowing to pressure from the Trump administration.

*High-tech Barter Goods*

In August of 2017, Indonesia announced a deal with the Russian Federation in which Indonesia would buy eleven advanced Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets for approximately $1.1 billion worth of goods. The unusual barter-system deal stipulated that Russia would buy items such as palm oil, rubber, furniture, tea and coffee, as well as spices.

Not long ago, the future of the deal, signed by former Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu in 2018, appeared unclear, seemingly stuck in a sort of legal limbo

The Trump administration apparently informed Jakarta that if the purchases went forward, Indonesia would be penalized under the CAATSA, or Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act.
The odd deal with Russia could have given the Russian state a small, but badly needed economic boost at a time when oil prices—a mainstay of the Russian oil-exporting economy—have suffered a hit due to a flood of cheap Saudi oil on the world market.





Additionally, Jakarta also backed out of a $200 billion deal with China to buy an unspecified number of naval patrol vessels.

*Top Gun(s)*

Washington reportedly offered the latest and most advanced variant of the American F-16 fighter family, the F-16 Viper, in lieu of the Su-35s. Jakarta instead is attempting to procure the more advanced—and more expensive—F-35 Joint Strike Fighter.

In private, some Indonesian government officials have outlined why the CAATSA was so effective—it would apply a number of different sanctions on both organizations and individuals who do business with Russian entities connected to either Russian defense or intelligence agencies.

These sections could be as simple as hampering the ability of individuals to travel, through visa restrictions, or as damaging as banning some financial transactions, or penalties against property and assets, which could have been quite damaging, especially in a time of increasing economic uncertainty due to the coronavirus pandemic.

*Sticks and Carrots*

When dealing with its Chinese neighbor, a Russian vendor, and American priorities, Jakarta is balancing several interests against its own.

Indonesia’s decision to back out of two deals with Russia and China—both strategic adversaries of the United States—represent a triumph for the Trump administration, which has struggled recently in preventing both friends and allies from buying Russian and Chinese hardware.

Recently, the United Kingdom rejected an American push to exclude the Chinese telecommunications giant Huawei from any part of its 5G network, which is still in its infancy, opting instead to limit Huawei technology only in non-critical parts of the network.

Indonesian Communications Minister Johnny G. Plate has said the country would not exclude Huawei from its 5G networks, although Australia, a member of the Five Eyes intelligence sharing network, has said the decision could impact intelligence sharing between the two countries.

_Caleb Larson is a Defense Writer with The National Interest. He holds a Master of Public Policy and covers U.S. and Russian security, European defense issues, and German politics and culture. This article first appeared last month.

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...s-sales-war-russia-and-china-indonesia-142632_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Americans only need a bang stick to kill a gator.


----------



## Kansel

NEKONEKO said:


> Americans only need a bang stick to kill a gator.


Ah yes, Florida man and alligator what an iconic duo


----------



## Jatosint

Seriously, how the f*ck can we prevent this TNI-Polri clash from happening again?

*3 Polisi Tewas dalam Bentrokan Polri dan TNI di Mamra Papua*
CNN Indonesia | Minggu, 12/04/2020 13:13 WIB

Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Tiga polisi tewas dalam bentrokan antara anggota Polri dan TNI di Kasonaweja, Kabupaten Mamberamo Raya (Mamra), Papua, pada Minggu (12/4). Panglima Kodam XVII/Cenderawasih Mayjen TNI Herman Asaribab mengonfirmasi kejadian tersebut.

"Sama seperti yang disampaikan Kapolda. Tim investigasi gabungan hari ini sudah berangkat dengan heli ke Kasonaweja. Nanti detail setelah info dari tim investigasi," kata Herman kepada _CNNIndonesia.com_ melalui pesan singkat.

Ketiga anggota Polres Mamberamo Raya yang meninggal akibat luka tembak yaitu Briptu Marcelino Rumaikewi, Bripda Yosias Dibangga dan Briptu Alexander Ndun.

Sedang yang mengalami luka tembak yakni Bripka Alva Titaley dan Brigpol Robert Marien. Belum diketahui pasti penyebab bentrokan antara anggota Polri dan TNI.

Herman mengatakan bentrokan bermula dari kesalahpahaman antara kedua pihak. Namun ia tidak menjelaskan duduk perkara insiden tersebut.

Saat ini, Kapolda Papua dan Pangdam XVII Cenderawasih sudah membentuk tim gabungan untuk menyelidiki insiden kesalahpahaman yang terjadi di Kasonaweja, Kabupaten Mamberamo Raya.

Bentrokan akibat kesalahpahaman antara anggota Polres Mamberamo Raya dengan anggota Yonif 755/Kostrad hingga kini masih diselidiki penyebabnya.

Kapolda Papua Irjen Pol Paulus Waterpauw mengatakan bentrokan terjadi karena kesalahpahaman yang menurut Paulus sudah diselesaikan sejak Sabtu (11/4) malam sekitar pukul 23.00 WIT.

"Memang bentul ada pertikaian yang berawal dari kesalahpahaman hingga menyebabkan anggota Polres Mamberamo Raya meninggal," ujar Paulus dikutip _Antara_.

Paulus mengatakan insiden tepatnya terjadi pada Minggu dini hari. Kini seluruh anggota dan keluarga Polri diminta tidak keluar dari wilayah mako.

"Dari laporan yang diterima terungkap bahwa anggota yang meninggal itu bersama empat rekannya pada Minggu dini hari tadi menyeberang ke Kasonaweja dan berupaya menyerang," jelasnya.

Kapolda dan Pangdam XVII Cenderawasih dijadwalkan Senin (13/4) ke Mamberamo Raya. Namun hari ini Danrem 172, Direktur Intelkam dan beberapa pejabat berangkat lebih dahulu ke Mamberamo Raya.


----------



## Chestnut

Jatosint said:


> Seriously, how the f*ck can we prevent this TNI-Polri clash from happening again?
> 
> *3 Polisi Tewas dalam Bentrokan Polri dan TNI di Mamra Papua*
> CNN Indonesia | Minggu, 12/04/2020 13:13 WIB
> 
> Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Tiga polisi tewas dalam bentrokan antara anggota Polri dan TNI di Kasonaweja, Kabupaten Mamberamo Raya (Mamra), Papua, pada Minggu (12/4). Panglima Kodam XVII/Cenderawasih Mayjen TNI Herman Asaribab mengonfirmasi kejadian tersebut.
> 
> "Sama seperti yang disampaikan Kapolda. Tim investigasi gabungan hari ini sudah berangkat dengan heli ke Kasonaweja. Nanti detail setelah info dari tim investigasi," kata Herman kepada _CNNIndonesia.com_ melalui pesan singkat.
> 
> Ketiga anggota Polres Mamberamo Raya yang meninggal akibat luka tembak yaitu Briptu Marcelino Rumaikewi, Bripda Yosias Dibangga dan Briptu Alexander Ndun.
> 
> Sedang yang mengalami luka tembak yakni Bripka Alva Titaley dan Brigpol Robert Marien. Belum diketahui pasti penyebab bentrokan antara anggota Polri dan TNI.
> 
> Herman mengatakan bentrokan bermula dari kesalahpahaman antara kedua pihak. Namun ia tidak menjelaskan duduk perkara insiden tersebut.
> 
> Saat ini, Kapolda Papua dan Pangdam XVII Cenderawasih sudah membentuk tim gabungan untuk menyelidiki insiden kesalahpahaman yang terjadi di Kasonaweja, Kabupaten Mamberamo Raya.
> 
> Bentrokan akibat kesalahpahaman antara anggota Polres Mamberamo Raya dengan anggota Yonif 755/Kostrad hingga kini masih diselidiki penyebabnya.
> 
> Kapolda Papua Irjen Pol Paulus Waterpauw mengatakan bentrokan terjadi karena kesalahpahaman yang menurut Paulus sudah diselesaikan sejak Sabtu (11/4) malam sekitar pukul 23.00 WIT.
> 
> "Memang bentul ada pertikaian yang berawal dari kesalahpahaman hingga menyebabkan anggota Polres Mamberamo Raya meninggal," ujar Paulus dikutip _Antara_.
> 
> Paulus mengatakan insiden tepatnya terjadi pada Minggu dini hari. Kini seluruh anggota dan keluarga Polri diminta tidak keluar dari wilayah mako.
> 
> "Dari laporan yang diterima terungkap bahwa anggota yang meninggal itu bersama empat rekannya pada Minggu dini hari tadi menyeberang ke Kasonaweja dan berupaya menyerang," jelasnya.
> 
> Kapolda dan Pangdam XVII Cenderawasih dijadwalkan Senin (13/4) ke Mamberamo Raya. Namun hari ini Danrem 172, Direktur Intelkam dan beberapa pejabat berangkat lebih dahulu ke Mamberamo Raya.


The problem is there's no distinct separation of powers and capabilities between them, and their area of responsibility often overlaps. Those two combined with historic tensions, Indonesian egotism, and having two separate chains of command is often enough spark to blow up the powder keg. It's not uncommon to hear Police subverting military operations in an area simply out of pure spite and vice versa.

You wan't it to stop? Then you have to make it clear whether some things are either a Police responsibility or an Military responsibility. Furthermore, there needs to be a combined chain of command when operating in these areas, less both parties are just going to act as respective gangs and end up in mini gang wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cromwell

https://majalah.tni.mil.id/id-read.php?d=2019-10-01#p/10

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## V3NOM12

Usually bentrok between polri and tni started from the street or in the nightclub. That member of polri want to attack and got shot? What they want to attack, post tni or markas tni?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Americans only need a bang stick to kill a gator.



American got a lot of firepower at their disposal, even gun enthusiast can bring them




Jatosint said:


> Seriously, how the f*ck can we prevent this TNI-Polri clash from happening again?
> 
> *3 Polisi Tewas dalam Bentrokan Polri dan TNI di Mamra Papua*
> CNN Indonesia | Minggu, 12/04/2020 13:13 WIB
> 
> Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Tiga polisi tewas dalam bentrokan antara anggota Polri dan TNI di Kasonaweja, Kabupaten Mamberamo Raya (Mamra), Papua, pada Minggu (12/4). Panglima Kodam XVII/Cenderawasih Mayjen TNI Herman Asaribab mengonfirmasi kejadian tersebut.
> 
> "Sama seperti yang disampaikan Kapolda. Tim investigasi gabungan hari ini sudah berangkat dengan heli ke Kasonaweja. Nanti detail setelah info dari tim investigasi," kata Herman kepada _CNNIndonesia.com_ melalui pesan singkat.
> 
> Ketiga anggota Polres Mamberamo Raya yang meninggal akibat luka tembak yaitu Briptu Marcelino Rumaikewi, Bripda Yosias Dibangga dan Briptu Alexander Ndun.
> 
> Sedang yang mengalami luka tembak yakni Bripka Alva Titaley dan Brigpol Robert Marien. Belum diketahui pasti penyebab bentrokan antara anggota Polri dan TNI.
> 
> Herman mengatakan bentrokan bermula dari kesalahpahaman antara kedua pihak. Namun ia tidak menjelaskan duduk perkara insiden tersebut.
> 
> Saat ini, Kapolda Papua dan Pangdam XVII Cenderawasih sudah membentuk tim gabungan untuk menyelidiki insiden kesalahpahaman yang terjadi di Kasonaweja, Kabupaten Mamberamo Raya.
> 
> Bentrokan akibat kesalahpahaman antara anggota Polres Mamberamo Raya dengan anggota Yonif 755/Kostrad hingga kini masih diselidiki penyebabnya.
> 
> Kapolda Papua Irjen Pol Paulus Waterpauw mengatakan bentrokan terjadi karena kesalahpahaman yang menurut Paulus sudah diselesaikan sejak Sabtu (11/4) malam sekitar pukul 23.00 WIT.
> 
> "Memang bentul ada pertikaian yang berawal dari kesalahpahaman hingga menyebabkan anggota Polres Mamberamo Raya meninggal," ujar Paulus dikutip _Antara_.
> 
> Paulus mengatakan insiden tepatnya terjadi pada Minggu dini hari. Kini seluruh anggota dan keluarga Polri diminta tidak keluar dari wilayah mako.
> 
> "Dari laporan yang diterima terungkap bahwa anggota yang meninggal itu bersama empat rekannya pada Minggu dini hari tadi menyeberang ke Kasonaweja dan berupaya menyerang," jelasnya.
> 
> Kapolda dan Pangdam XVII Cenderawasih dijadwalkan Senin (13/4) ke Mamberamo Raya. Namun hari ini Danrem 172, Direktur Intelkam dan beberapa pejabat berangkat lebih dahulu ke Mamberamo Raya.




Why not erase Kodam system, put internal security under police responsibility and put TNI as external guardian.


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> even gun enthusiast can bring them


As long as they have > 7 mm caliber (8 mm mauser, .303 brits, 30.06 even 50 BMG etc etc) and dont use arisaka ammo  jap used it and many soldier killed in burma because crocs.



Cromwell said:


> https://majalah.tni.mil.id/id-read.php?d=2019-10-01#p/10
> View attachment 622952


What missile?


================================

Any thought about anarko movment? Are they really make social disturbance? Are just bunch kids and child that magabut sok ngaktivis? Are we need ban anarcho? Pada tahu soal aksi anarko 18 april menunggangi psbb?


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> What missile?


Obviously China AR-1 missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Ruhnama said:


> As long as they have > 7 mm caliber (8 mm mauser, .303 brits, 30.06 even 50 BMG etc etc) and dont use arisaka ammo  jap used it and many soldier killed in burma because crocs.
> 
> 
> What missile?
> 
> 
> ================================
> 
> Any thought about anarko movment? Are they really make social disturbance? Are just bunch kids and child that magabut sok ngaktivis? Are we need ban anarcho? Pada tahu soal aksi anarko 18 april menunggangi psbb?



I dont know about the 18 april plan but yes, some of them are still in junior/high school. Tapi ingat kasus gangster, tawuran, kerusuhan, sampe provokator hari buruh tahun lalu itu pelakunya bocah2


----------



## Ruhnama

trishna_amṛta said:


> 30-06


Bukannya ini load nya lbh gede drpd si .308? Stopping powernya lbh gede?


Jatosint said:


> I dont know about the 18 april plan but yes, some of them are still in junior/high school. Tapi ingat kasus gangster, tawuran, kerusuhan, sampe provokator hari buruh tahun lalu itu pelakunya bocah2


Liat ig nya sok berani bener sih dan mrk emg tanpa arahan atau organisasi banget sporadik spontan lbh sulit diatasi. Soalnya namanya aja anarko kwkwkkw.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Raduga said:


> not even the black tipped MU5-TJ ?





Chestnut said:


> 5.56 CAN penetrate a croc. Alot of alligator/crocodile hunters use .22LR to hunt them so as to not damage the skin, and most US Fish & Wildlife Conservation departments use 55Gr .223/5.56 for gator pest control all the time.
> 
> The 5.56 is weak is a stupid meme.



That assuming the damn reptile is standing still (sun bathing) on the ground. Salty (which is the most common crocodile in Indonesia) spend most of their time semi-submerge with only their eyes & nostril just slightly above water which make them damn difficult to spot let alone proper bullet placement.

I seriously hate all reptiles, although I once keep a reticulated python



NEKONEKO said:


> Americans only need a bang stick to kill a gator.



Those bang stick typically use .357 Mag and use in the manner of spear.
BTW you could also use modified bang stick for arrow head. Although it best to use it with crossbow rather than recurve bow



Ruhnama said:


> Bukannya ini load nya lbh gede drpd si .308? Stopping powernya lbh gede?



Tumbling nya (terminal ballistic) juga pengaruh gan. Sebisa mungkin pelor tidak tumbling pada saat terminal ballistic, karna ini binatang kulit nya keras

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

trishna_amṛta said:


> That assuming the damn reptile is standing still (sun bathing) on the ground. Salty (which is the most common crocodile in Indonesia) spend most of their time semi-submerge with only their eyes & nostril just slightly above water which make them damn difficult to spot let alone proper bullet placement.
> 
> I seriously hate all reptiles, although I once keep a reticulated python
> 
> 
> 
> Those bang stick typically use .357 Mag and use in the manner of spear.
> BTW you could also use modified bang stick for arrow head. Although it best to use it with crossbow rather than recurve bow
> 
> 
> 
> Tumbling nya (terminal ballistic) juga pengaruh gan. Sebisa mungkin pelor tidak tumbling pada saat terminal ballistic, karna ini binatang kulit nya keras


Ah ya crocs is not hog. Crocs have thick armor.


----------



## Kansel

*Operational Requirement Kapal Selam TNI AL*

13 April 2020





Periskop kapal selam TNI AL (all photos : Hiu Kencana)

Indonesia mempertimbangkan kembali kontrak pengadaan 3 kapal selam DSME 1400 dengan Korea Selatan, kontrak senilai 900 juta USD ini merupakan kelanjutan dari pengadaan 3 kapal selam sebelumnya pada tahun 2011 dengan Korea Selatan yang diikuti dengan kesepakatan Transfer of Technolgy. 

Tentunya timbul pertanyaan, jikalau kontrak ini nantinya dibatalkan apakah ini terkait dengan teknologi ataukah anggaran? Pemerintah pada satu sisi memang membutuhkan anggaran untuk menangani wabah virus Corona Covid-19 dan semua Kementerian mengalami pemotongan anggaran ini.

Pada sisi yang lain, jikalau menyangkut kekurangan dari sisi teknologi tentunya informasinya tidak akan diumbar ke media massa karena informasi tentang kemampuan pertahanan adalah merupakan rahasia negara.

Untuk menghadapi ancaman kekuatan asing di laut yang mungkin timbul di kemudian hari, dari sisi resiko maka peluang terjadinya invasi militer besar-besaran atau perang terbuka, memang sangat kecil kemungkinannya, akan tetapi low intensity conflict di perairan perbatasan dengan negara tetangga, berpeluang besar terjadi setiap saat.





Torpedo AEG SUT sedang dimuat ke dalam KRI Cakra 401 (photo : Hiu Kencana)

Dengan kondisi perairan Indonesia yang bervariatif dengan kedalaman laut yang bervariasi dari perairan dangkal hingga perairan yang dalam maka kapal selam yang dianggap cocok untuk beroperasi di perairan Indonesia adalah kapal selam dengan operational requirement sebagai berikut :
- mampu beroperasi di laut dalam maupun laut dangkal (kawasan littoral), 
- memiliki endurance dan daya jelajah yang cukup jauh dan lama, 
- memiliki teknologi propulsi yang senyap, 
- memiliki persenjataan yang banyak dan bervariatif,
- terhindar dari kemungkinan sanksi embargo dari negara produsen terhadap alutsista maupun peralatan atau persenjataan pendukungnya.

Berdasarkan analisa geopolitik, di kawasan terjadi peningkatan kekuatan kapal selam dari negara-negara tetangga yang sudah mengadopsi teknologi maju yaitu :
-Australia dengan Shortfin Barracuda class (Prancis),
-Singapura dengan Type 218 (Jerman),
-Malaysia dengan Scorpene 2000 (Prancis)
-Vietnam dengan Project 636 Varshavyanka/Improved Kilo (Rusia)
-Thailand dengan S26T (China)
-Myanmar dengan Project 877 Kilo (Rusia) dan mungkin ditambah dengan Project 636 Varshavyanka (Rusia)
-Filipina belum menentukan pilihan, namun telah mengadakan MoU untuk Scorpene 2000 (Prancis).

Media asing menganggap bahwa Indonesia akan beralih kepada kapal selam dengan teknologi yang lebih maju, The Diplomat melakukan analisis bahwa Indonesia akan beralih kepada kapal selam Reis Class dari Turki (Type 214 AIP), sedangkan media Vietnam BaoDatViet memperkirakan Indonesia akan beralih kepada kapal selam Project 636 Varshavyanka (Rusia).

Jalan masih panjang, implikasi legal dan keuangan masih dikaji untuk menentukan kontrak kapal selam DSME 1400 ini akan berlanjut atau tidak, tentunya semua didasarkan pada Operational Requirement yang dikehendaki TNI AL. Kita tunggu saja hasilnya.

http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2020/04/operational-requirement-kapal-selam-tni.html?m=1


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> *America Is Winning The Arms Sales War With Russia And China For Indonesia*
> 
> Share on FacebookF
> Share on TwitterL
> Share on LinkedInI
> Subscribe to RSSR
> Print
> April 12, 2020 Topic: Politics Region: Asia Blog Brand: The Buzz Tags: F-35Su-35MilitaryTechnologyWorldStealth
> Jakarta could be the next nation to acquire the F-35.
> 
> by Caleb Larson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key point: Indonesia’s decision to back out of two deals with Russia and China—both strategic adversaries of the United States—represent a triumph for the Trump administration
> 
> 
> Indonesia recently backed out of two separate arms deals with both China and Russia, bowing to pressure from the Trump administration.
> 
> *High-tech Barter Goods*
> 
> In August of 2017, Indonesia announced a deal with the Russian Federation in which Indonesia would buy eleven advanced Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets for approximately $1.1 billion worth of goods. The unusual barter-system deal stipulated that Russia would buy items such as palm oil, rubber, furniture, tea and coffee, as well as spices.
> 
> Not long ago, the future of the deal, signed by former Indonesian Defense Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu in 2018, appeared unclear, seemingly stuck in a sort of legal limbo
> 
> The Trump administration apparently informed Jakarta that if the purchases went forward, Indonesia would be penalized under the CAATSA, or Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act.
> The odd deal with Russia could have given the Russian state a small, but badly needed economic boost at a time when oil prices—a mainstay of the Russian oil-exporting economy—have suffered a hit due to a flood of cheap Saudi oil on the world market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, Jakarta also backed out of a $200 billion deal with China to buy an unspecified number of naval patrol vessels.
> 
> *Top Gun(s)*
> 
> Washington reportedly offered the latest and most advanced variant of the American F-16 fighter family, the F-16 Viper, in lieu of the Su-35s. Jakarta instead is attempting to procure the more advanced—and more expensive—F-35 Joint Strike Fighter.
> 
> In private, some Indonesian government officials have outlined why the CAATSA was so effective—it would apply a number of different sanctions on both organizations and individuals who do business with Russian entities connected to either Russian defense or intelligence agencies.
> 
> These sections could be as simple as hampering the ability of individuals to travel, through visa restrictions, or as damaging as banning some financial transactions, or penalties against property and assets, which could have been quite damaging, especially in a time of increasing economic uncertainty due to the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> *Sticks and Carrots*
> 
> When dealing with its Chinese neighbor, a Russian vendor, and American priorities, Jakarta is balancing several interests against its own.
> 
> Indonesia’s decision to back out of two deals with Russia and China—both strategic adversaries of the United States—represent a triumph for the Trump administration, which has struggled recently in preventing both friends and allies from buying Russian and Chinese hardware.
> 
> Recently, the United Kingdom rejected an American push to exclude the Chinese telecommunications giant Huawei from any part of its 5G network, which is still in its infancy, opting instead to limit Huawei technology only in non-critical parts of the network.
> 
> Indonesian Communications Minister Johnny G. Plate has said the country would not exclude Huawei from its 5G networks, although Australia, a member of the Five Eyes intelligence sharing network, has said the decision could impact intelligence sharing between the two countries.
> 
> _Caleb Larson is a Defense Writer with The National Interest. He holds a Master of Public Policy and covers U.S. and Russian security, European defense issues, and German politics and culture. This article first appeared last month.
> 
> https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...s-sales-war-russia-and-china-indonesia-142632_


Another mention of patrol vessels deal with china. Are there any other deals we're not aware of?


----------



## Cromwell

Ruhnama said:


> As long as they have > 7 mm caliber (8 mm mauser, .303 brits, 30.06 even 50 BMG etc etc) and dont use arisaka ammo  jap used it and many soldier killed in burma because crocs.
> 
> 
> What missile?
> 
> 
> ================================
> 
> Any thought about anarko movment? Are they really make social disturbance? Are just bunch kids and child that magabut sok ngaktivis? Are we need ban anarcho? Pada tahu soal aksi anarko 18 april menunggangi psbb?


Should've been AR-1 ( Chinese version of AGM-114 Hellfire )

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 623109
> View attachment 623110
> View attachment 623111
> 
> 
> 
> Should've been AR-1 ( Chinese version of AGM-114 Hellfire )


Did we purchase ECM pod for our F16 fleet?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Yes & also sniper pod for our 52ID if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## umigami

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Yes & also sniper pod for our 52ID if I'm not mistaken.


Something like this?


----------



## Indos

Our new Upgraded F16 with sniper targeting pod




Photo: Alex Sidharta


----------



## Raduga

Indos said:


> Our new Upgraded F16 with sniper targeting pod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Alex Sidharta


the left side intake definitely has a pylon for pod , but no picture for ECM pod installed yet ?


----------



## umigami

umigami said:


> Something like this?


Oh it's alq 131, sorry I miss that



Raduga said:


> the left side intake definitely has a pylon for pod , but no picture for ECM pod installed yet ?


No it's landing gear door


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> Oh it's alq 131, sorry I miss that
> 
> 
> No it's landing gear door


i need to peeled my eyes more , but based on the latest SIPRI database , we dont have any contract covering the ECM Pod .


----------



## Indos

Raduga said:


> the left side intake definitely has a pylon for pod , but no picture for ECM pod installed yet ?



Right side intake I believe can also be used for ECM pod. I think we havent yet buy any ECM pod. It will be on the news if we sign any contract for it, just like sniper targeting pot acquisition. It is a great news that we can use ALQ 131 ECM pod on our upgraded F 16 A/B.

Can our F16 C/D Planes use ALQ 131 ECM pod as well ?


----------



## Cromwell

Kansel said:


> Did we purchase ECM pod for our F16 fleet?


Not according to dsca.mil


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> Not according to dsca.mil


But it's on your post


Cromwell said:


> View attachment 623109
> View attachment 623110
> View attachment 623111
> 
> 
> 
> Should've been AR-1 ( Chinese version of AGM-114 Hellfire )


So it's masih cita-cita again?


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> But it's on your post
> 
> So it's masih cita-cita again?


FFBNW as always

is this what alman mentioned as "Missile House" for coastal defense launcher ? 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1457442207753996


----------



## Raduga

*Pertarungan Para Broker untuk Bancakan Kebutuhan Kapal Fregat TNI AL*
Minggu, 05/04/2020 09:02 WIB

PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) sebagai perusahaan galangan kapal nasional yang sahamnya 100% milik BUMN mengaku siap memenuhi kebutuhan kapal perang TNI AL jenis Fregat untuk memperkuat sistem alutsista Tentara Nasional Indonesia. Namun mereka saat ini masih hanya sebagai penonton saja. Sebab semuanya sangat tergantung pada pemilik dan kuasa pemegang anggaran, dalam hal ini adalah Kementerian Pertahanan RI, yang masih setia membeli Fregat produk negara asing.

Ketika harus membeli alutsista dari luar negeri, transfer pengetahuan dan teknologi harus dijalankan sehingga kedepannya PT PAL mampu memproduksi sendiri peralatan tempur TNI AL. Sekretaris Perusahaan PT PAL, Rariya Budi Harta memastikan, perkembangan industri Alutsista Dalam Negeri saat ini sedang berkembang dengan sangat baik. Industri Alutsista Dalam Negeri memasuki fase lanjutan dalam penguasaan teknologi. PT PAL adalah lead integrator untuk menguasai teknologi Alutsista Matra Laut secara bertahap, baik untuk jenis kapal permukaan maupun kapal selam.

"Menurut amanat UU No. 16/2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan BUMN ditetapkan oleh Pemerintah sebagai lead integrator-Tier 1 yang menghasilkan alat utama sistem senjata dan/atau mengintegrasikan semua komponen utama, komponen dan bahan baku menjadi alat utama," ujar Rariya saat dihubungi Law-Justice.co, Jumat (3/4/2020).

Sebagai Lead Integrator, PT PAL berkewajiban untuk memenuhi kebutuhan Alutsista dalam negeri dan turut membina/memberdayakan industri-industri yang berada pada Tier di bawah PT PAL. "Sebagai contoh, dalam pembangunan kapal Landing Platform Dock (LPD) PT PAL bersinergi dengan 3 BUMN dan 94 BUMS, sementara dalam pembangunan Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR) PT PAL bersinergi dengan 4 BUMN dan 62 BUMS," jelasnya.

Sementara itu menyambut perkembangan alusista 10 tahun ke depan, Rariya memastikan PT PAL memiliki road map untuk pengembangan teknologi Alutsista, baik untuk pengembangan produk unggulan yang telah dimiliki sehingga mampu mengikuti perkembangan teknologi militer terkini maupun penguasaan teknologi untuk produk baru. Pihaknya saat ini siap untuk terus berinovasi mengikuti perkembangan zaman dan teknologi militer dunia. "Dengan demikian PT PAL siap menjadi industri pertahanan matra laut dan memiliki _competitiveness_," terang Rariya.

Ketika disinggung tentang persaingan dengan industri alusista asing, Rariya mengatakan bahwa saat ini kebanyakan negara telah menerapkan sistem Imbal Dagang, Komponen Lokal, dan Offset (IDKLO). Sistem tersebut mendorong terwujudnya penguasaan teknologi militer di dalam negeri melalui kolaborasi, bukan melalui persaingan frontal. Selain itu, Pemerintah melalui UU 16 tahun 2012 telah menerapkan kebijakan untuk mewujudkan penguasaan teknologi Alutsista secara mandiri dengan skema Transfer of Technology (ToT).

"Melalui skema ToT tersebut, Industri Pertahanan Dalam Negeri akan dilibatkan dalam proses produksi, sehingga pada waktu tertentu industri pertahanan dalam negeri termasuk PT PAL, dapat memproduksi Alutsista terkini secara mandiri," ujar Rariya.

Pemerintah Indonesia saat ini sedang dalam dilemma untuk mengambil keputusan akhir mengenai pembelian kapal tempur laut jenis Fregat tipe terbaru, menggantikan 6 unit yang saat ini sudah dimakan usia. Pihak Denmark dan Belanda menjadi dua negara yang bertarung untuk menawarkan produk Fregat mereka kepada TNI AL, ujar sumber informasi Law-Justice.co di Kantor Kemhan, yang minta namanya tidak usah disebut.





_Fregat Iver Huitfeldt buatan Denmark (Foto: Marco McGinty)_

Awalnya Indonesia sudah setuju dan terikat kontrak untuk membeli Kapal Fregat baru produksi Belanda di saat era periode pertama Presiden Jokowi, pada tahun 2018. Namun pembelian ini terancam gagal saat ada tawaran masuk ke elit lingkaran dalam Presiden Jokowi untuk lebih baik membeli Fregat buatan Denmark seharga US$ 300 juta. Selain harganya lebih murah dari Fregat Belanda yang mencapai US$ 375 juta, produk Fregat Denmark ini sangat cocok operasi sistem kesenjataan dan jenis rudal meriam tempurnya dengan standar yang dimiliki dan dioperasikan oleh TNI AL, lanjut sumber tersebut.

Belanda yang tidak mau kontrak yang sudah disepakati menjadi batal, langsung bergerak cepat melobby Presiden Jokowi agar komit dan patuh dengan kontrak yang sudah dibuat. Tidak tanggung-tanggung pelobinya adalah Raja Belanda sendiri Willem Alexander. Willem dan Ratu Maxima datang ke Indonesia untuk kunjungan resmi tanggal 10 Maret 2020. Dalam agenda kerja kunjungan resmi Willem tidak disebutkan adanya pembahasan tentang Fregat ini.

Namun sumber Law-Justice.co di Istana Negara menyebutkan dalam pembicaraan empat mata dengan Presiden, Willem memohon agar pemerintah Indonesia tetap mematuhi perjanjian kontrak pembelian kapal perusak Fregat ini. Jadi jangan senang dulu dengan pencitraan bahwa Raja Belanda khusus datang ke Indonesia untuk meminta maaf kepada Indonesia soal kejahatan perang yang dilakukan serdadu Belanda saat menjajah Indonesia dahulu kala.

Sebagai bukti keseriusan Belanda untuk berinvestasi di Indonesia, Willem membawa rombongan sekitar 125 orang pebisnis papan atas. Salah satu yang ikut dalam rombongan itu pastilah Presiden Direktur PT Damen Schelde Indonesia, Gysbert Boersma. Damen adalah perusahaan yang memproduksi pesanan kapal Fregat Indonesia itu.

Boersma berjuang mati-matian agar Indonesia tetap membeli kapal Fregatnya. Jauh sebelum Willem datang ke Indonesia, menurut sumber informasi Law-Justice.co di Kemhan, mengatakan bahwa salah satu Staf Khusus Menhan Prabowo, yang bukan dari unsur militer tapi sangat faham bisnis Alutsista telah bertemu dengan Boersma di Belanda. Masalahnya kontrak pembelian Fregat itu dibuat saat era Menhan yang lama, Ryamizard Ryacudu. Tentu di era Menhan baru bisa saja kontrak itu dikaji ulang dengan alasan klasik ada Fregat produksi negara lain yang lebih murah harganya dengan spek yang jauh cocok untuk TNI AL dan lebih bagus dari produk Belanda.

Sumber informasi Law-Justice.co di Istana Negara mengatakan bahwa Jokowi belum memutuskan akan membeli Fregat buatan Belanda atau Denmark, Yang pasti Menhan Prabowo sudah memberikan saran dan pertimbangan kepada Presiden untuk membeli yang sesuai dan cocok untuk kebutuhan Alutsista TNI AL. Terserah Presiden saja yang memutuskan, lanjut sumber tersebut.

Walau begitu para broker dan pemain anggaran Alutsista terus bergerilya untuk mempengaruhi keputusan Presiden nanti. Mereka mendekati orang dalam atau tangan kanan Presiden. Sumber Law-Justice.co di Istana Negara Jakarta, mengatakan bahwa Presiden sudah mendapat masukan dari orang kepercayaannya yang sering dijuluki media sebagai Menteri segala urusan, Luhut Panjaitan.

Luhut lebih memilih tetap mematuhi kontrak dengan Belanda tapi dengan permintaan agar broker yang menjadi mitra Damen Schelde dalam pembelian Fregat itu diganti dengan orang yang dia rekomendasikan. Tentu dengan adanya broker baru pasti ada resistensi dari dalam dan luar Kemhan yang selama ini sudah menikmati gurita bisnis dan komisi dari pembelian Alutsista. Karena itulah Prabowo bertindak agar pengadaan Alutsista ini dilakukan langsung oleh Negara dengan Negara, bukan jadi bancakan untuk para broker dan mafia anggaran Alutsista.





_Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto (Foto:Robinsar Nainggolan/Law-Justice)_

Mudah-mudahan benar dan bisa dibuktikan bahwa Menhan Prabowo serius mau menertibkan para broker dan mafia anggaran Alutsista, yang sudah nyaman dengan me-markup anggaran Alutsista bisa sampai 300%. Jangan sampai yang terjadi sebenarnya hanya pergantian para broker dan operator pemegang kuasa anggaran alutsista. Artinya modus dan operasi mafia bisnis alutsista terus berjalan dan abadi karena yang berubah dan berganti hanya rejim pelakunya saja.

Terkait hal itu itu anggota Komisi I Dave Laksono menjelaskan Komisi I tentu akan mendukung penuh jika fregat tersebut memenuhi persyaratan pertahanan Indonesia. Menurut Dave, PT PAL atau pun BUMN alustista lainnya harus tetap diikutsertakan dalam pengadaan alat-alat seperti fregat ini, karena tentu dikemudian hari sperpart-sperpart seperti fregat ini harus bisa diciptakan pabrik dalam negeri.

"Jadi kami Komisi I tentu melihat paketnya dari alat tersebut (fregat) kalau memang tidak sesuai dengan Indonesia tentu akan didesak untuk disesuaikan, misalnya radarnya, monitornya harus disesuaikan dengan kebutuhan Indonesia. Paket yang dimaksud terkait harganya berapa, sperpart fregat ini dari asalnya seperti apa, hal ini dimaksud supaya PT PAL ke depannya bisa mengembangkan alat tersebut dan tidak bergantung dari pabrik asal," katanya.

Sementara itu terkait rumor gagalnya pembelian Sukhoi SU-35 dari Rusia karena UU CAATSA AS, Dave menekankan dalam melakukan embargo tentu ada syarat-syaratnya jadi menurutnya tidak asal saja suatu negara menerapkan embargo

"Kan, kita tidak hanya membeli alat-alat alustista ini dari suatu negara, Amerika pun kemarin kita juga membeli dari mereka, ada F-16 dan lainnya, Di sini tentu harus ada keadilan dong, AS tentu tidak asal melarang," jelasnya Dave.

Ketika disinggung penyedian alat-alat oleh pihak ketiga, Dave mengaku memang hal itu ada, namun dia tidak sepakat jika mereka (pihak ketiga) ini dikategorikan sebagai calo. Menurutnya dalam pengadaan industri alustista memang pihak ketiga ini sangat dibutuhkan, karena memang melalui merekalah alat ini bisa dibeli.

"Saya tidak setuju mereka disebut calo, mereka punya peran kok, toh tentu terkait persetujuan kan tetap ada di TNI atau pun Negara," katanya.

https://www.law-justice.co/artikel/...-dan-bancakan-untuk-beli-kapal-fregat-tni-al/


----------



## Chestnut

> Luhut lebih memilih tetap mematuhi kontrak dengan Belanda tapi dengan permintaan agar broker yang menjadi mitra Damen Schelde dalam pembelian Fregat itu diganti dengan orang yang dia rekomendasikan.



It's like he doesn't even try to hide it at this point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

im more wondering how can we actually avoid a broker who like to markup the price into 300% like said in the article , i mean , is it really unavoidable in defense procurement like there's no way to get around it ? or it's just people who had related interests in this case pretty much have a "corrupt" mindset ? 




i hope prabowo will work hard and hold his word to clean all that mess in mindef administration .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> im more wondering how can we actually avoid a broker who like to markup the price into 300% like said in the article , i mean , is it really unavoidable in defense procurement like there's no way to get around it ? or it's just people who had related interests in this case pretty much have a "corrupt" mindset ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope prabowo will work hard and hold his word to clean all that mess in mindef administration .


Pretty much, the reason why there's markups is because the majority of that money ends up being used to grease the palms of officers and politicians involved in the deal. This one guy from my sales team was constantly bringing envelopes full of money that he would give to NCO's and officers whenever they start questioning stuff or refuse to budge.

If you want to get rid of it you really have to tear the system down from the ground up.

It's a big sad joke.


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> But it's on your post
> 
> So it's masih cita-cita again?


Read carefully it says " capability " means it's capable doesn't necessarily it's equipped already.


----------



## LtMaverick

can someone confirmed or give detalis about this ss2 v1 mar(marinir or marinized?) or any of small arms for the Marines? thanks



Chestnut said:


> Pretty much, the reason why there's markups is because the majority of that money ends up being used to grease the palms of officers and politicians involved in deal. This one guy from my sales team was constantly bringing envelopes full of money that he would give to NCO's and officers whenever they start questioning stuff or refuse to budge.
> 
> If you want to get rid of it you really have to tear the system down from the ground up.
> 
> It's a big sad joke.



btw what kinda stuff they questioned or budge they refuse tho?


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> Pretty much, the reason why there's markups is because the majority of that money ends up being used to grease the palms of officers and politicians involved in deal. This one guy from my sales team was constantly bringing envelopes full of money that he would give to NCO's and officers whenever they start questioning stuff or refuse to budge.
> 
> If you want to get rid of it you really have to tear the system down from the ground up.
> 
> It's a big sad joke.



Thats why US made equipments is not much desired within Indonesia armed forces top brass (especially ones who involved in acquisition program), there is much clarity and announcements about the program and going through US congress mean the prices and spec must be open for public. And some spin off the story much to their interest.... 

European sources (like France, Netherland corporation and so on) is actually much open to this kind of practices not to say Russian

Fucking Chinese asslivker , hope his and his family got covid 19 as karma.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

Nike said:


> Thats why US made equipments is not much desired within Indonesia armed forces top brass (especially ones who involved in acquisition program), there is much clarity and announcements about the program and going through US congress mean the prices and spec must be open for public. And some spin off the story much to their interest....
> 
> European sources (like France, Netherland corporation and so on) is actually much open to this kind of practices not to say Russian
> 
> Fucking Chinese asslivker , hope his and his family got covid 19 as karma.



they often says weapon and arms aquisition details were "rahasia negara" to cover their activity, 
afaik the "prime minister" support aqusition heavy fregate from danish, realizing heavy cost to aquire from dutch
i never heard about law-justice.co web before, especially writing about arms aqusition programs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Thats why US made equipments is not much desired within Indonesia armed forces top brass (especially ones who involved in acquisition program), there is much clarity and announcements about the program and going through US congress mean the prices and spec must be open for public. And some spin off the story much to their interest....
> 
> European sources (like France, Netherland corporation and so on) is actually much open to this kind of practices not to say Russian
> 
> Fucking Chinese asslivker , hope his and his family got covid 19 as karma.


Speaking of the Chinese, we honestly might just solidly end up as an official US ally pretty soon. Check out what the Federal Reserve just offered to Bank Indonesia.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-york-fed-will-provide-60-billion-credit-line

This puts Indonesian USD liquidity at $180 billion. The largest in Asia-Pacific outside of China and Japan. There's really no way we can actually sit on the fence when it comes to the big three at this point(except within the context of local politics of course). You can really just forget the Su-35 at this point. Even Airbus is going to have some solid competition from Boeing and Lockheed Martin when dealing with PTDI, which is a good thing as it would drive down prices.

On a side note, with this announcement anybody that has repeatedly told me that the US is our "MusUh sEtAn!!1!!" and how Russia is "tEMaN kItA lAmA!!1!!" can pound sand. We wouldn't even exist as a country today if it weren't for the US telling the Dutch to withdraw less they want their Marshall Plan aid taken away from them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## san.geuk

Chestnut said:


> Speaking of the Chinese, we honestly might just solidly end up as an official US ally pretty soon. Check out what the Federal Reserve just offered to Bank Indonesia.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-york-fed-will-provide-60-billion-credit-line
> 
> This puts Indonesian USD liquidity at $180 billion. The largest in Asia-Pacific outside of China and Japan. There's really no way we can actually sit on the fence when it comes to the big three at this point(except within the context of local politics of course). You can really just forget the Su-35 at this point. Even Airbus is going to have some solid competition from Boeing and Lockheed Martin when dealing with PTDI, which is a good thing as it would drive down prices.
> 
> On a side note, with this announcement anybody that has repeatedly told me that the US is our "MusUh sEtAn!!1!!" and how Russia is "tEMaN kItA lAmA!!1!!" can pound sand. We wouldn't even exist as a country today if it weren't for the US telling the dutch to **** off less they want their Marshall Plan aid taken away from them.


,

yeah too bad the US has notorious reputation in middle east, event today with the rising of coronavirus some people believe the virus is a conspiracy build by the US, the bad is this stupid theory build by those .50 yuan army eaten raw by some kadrun and cebong who think china is good fren who will take over the world from the evil US

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

san.geuk said:


> ,
> 
> yeah too bad the US has notorious reputation in middle east, event today with the rising of coronavirus some people believe the virus is a conspiracy build by the US, the bad is this stupid theory build by those .50 yuan army eaten raw by some kadrun and cebong who think china is good fren who will take over the world from the evil US



Chinese is commies, and commies doesnt like religion, look at how they demolizing curch and mosque with the same fervour. 

US and China, with all the interest in politics and economy stance, i am geared toward US sides. China is our export economy competitor afterall, they both in the past had meddle in our politics, but US support during our Independence war is very great, and they repeat them again during conflict over Papua , China on other hand very supportive of FRETILIN and condemn our invasion and mostly glad to see Timor break from Indonesia as they can put their military base there, and now with conflict over North Natuna it all clear .


----------



## Jatosint

LtMaverick said:


> can someone confirmed or give detalis about this ss2 v1 mar(marinir or marinized?) or any of small arms for the Marines? thanks
> 
> btw what kinda stuff they questioned or budge they refuse tho?



So Pindad has finally made (or Marines has finally ordered) Marinized SS2? Great

Btw, I always curious about how much better is SS2 compared to SS1? Does anyone have a comprehensive report or TNI official comments comparing both rifles?


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Fl0gger

Nike said:


> Thats why US made equipments is not much desired within Indonesia armed forces top brass (especially ones who involved in acquisition program), there is much clarity and announcements about the program and going through US congress mean the prices and spec must be open for public. And some spin off the story much to their interest....
> 
> European sources (like France, Netherland corporation and so on) is actually much open to this kind of practices not to say Russian
> 
> Fucking Chinese asslivker , hope his and his family got covid 19 as karma.


wkwkwk sabar mas asli nya sih sama ajah kok mereka hanya beda metodelogi east langsungan gepuk ngarep kl west aluss...gepuk mburi and they hit it big time even its not relate to alutsista sama " ngamplopi kok semoga pemimpin kita bijksana agar kepentingan bersama sebagai bangsa dan negara preserve kl masalah amplop an mah wes tutup mata wae pokok kepentingan nasional win


----------



## Whizzack

Chestnut said:


> Pretty much, the reason why there's markups is because the majority of that money ends up being used to grease the palms of officers and politicians involved in the deal. This one guy from my sales team was constantly bringing envelopes full of money that he would give to NCO's and officers whenever they start questioning stuff or refuse to budge.
> 
> If you want to get rid of it you really have to tear the system down from the ground up.
> 
> It's a big sad joke.



Unfortunately this means that your sales team, or perhaps even your company, is part of the problem by continually perpetuating this habit...  No different to those corrupt politicians or TNI officials in the receiving end..



Chestnut said:


> Speaking of the Chinese, we honestly might just solidly end up as an official US ally pretty soon. Check out what the Federal Reserve just offered to Bank Indonesia.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-york-fed-will-provide-60-billion-credit-line
> 
> This puts Indonesian USD liquidity at $180 billion. The largest in Asia-Pacific outside of China and Japan. There's really no way we can actually sit on the fence when it comes to the big three at this point(except within the context of local politics of course). You can really just forget the Su-35 at this point. Even Airbus is going to have some solid competition from Boeing and Lockheed Martin when dealing with PTDI, which is a good thing as it would drive down prices.
> 
> On a side note, with this announcement anybody that has repeatedly told me that the US is our "MusUh sEtAn!!1!!" and how Russia is "tEMaN kItA lAmA!!1!!" can pound sand. We wouldn't even exist as a country today if it weren't for the US telling the Dutch to withdraw less they want their Marshall Plan aid taken away from them.



As much as the above is good news, we also need to remember.. What the US can easily give, the US can easily take away... example in the article below :

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/11/tru...iraq-could-lose-new-york-fed-account-wsj.html

Let's not treat this as some free lunch money...



Nike said:


> Chinese is commies, and commies doesnt like religion, look at how they demolizing curch and mosque with the same fervour.
> 
> US and China, with all the interest in politics and economy stance, i am geared toward US sides. China is our export economy competitor afterall, they both in the past had meddle in our politics, but US support during our Independence war is very great, and they repeat them again during conflict over Papua , China on other hand very supportive of FRETILIN and condemn our invasion and mostly glad to see Timor break from Indonesia as they can put their military base there, and now with conflict over North Natuna it all clear .



Yes and the US also supported PRRI and Permesta rebellions to the point of actually sending troops and equipment, assisted in the roundup and massacre of PKI members, supported - or even pushed for - our illegal invasion of TL for cold war purposes, and in the end forced us out when the cold war is over + embargo.. Which is the main reason why we have Sukhois today instead of more F-16s and the entrenched mindset of multi-sourcing our alutsista instead of relying 100% to the west.

Every major power will always use lesser powers to secure their own needs and advantages.. No point in worshiping one and demonizing the other... We are the ones that need to see the bigger picture instead of blindly following the narratives of one party.. and act accordingly that best suits our own needs..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Whizzack said:


> Unfortunately this means that your sales team, or perhaps even your company, is part of the problem by continually perpetuating this habit...  No different to those corrupt politicians or TNI officials in the receiving end..
> 
> 
> 
> As much as the above is good news, we also need to remember.. What the US can easily give, the US can easily take away... example in the article below :
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/11/tru...iraq-could-lose-new-york-fed-account-wsj.html
> 
> Let's not treat this as some free lunch money...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and the US also supported PRRI and Permesta rebellions to the point of actually sending troops and equipment, assisted in the roundup and massacre of PKI members, supported - or even pushed for - our illegal invasion of TL for cold war purposes, and in the end forced us out when the cold war is over + embargo.. Which is the main reason why we have Sukhois today instead of more F-16s and the entrenched mindset of multi-sourcing our alutsista instead of relying 100% to the west.
> 
> Every major power will always use lesser powers to secure their own needs and advantages.. No point in worshiping one and demonizing the other... We are the ones that need to see the bigger picture instead of blindly following the narratives of one party.. and act accordingly that best suits our own needs..



Permesta and CIA cover action stories, much of it become an action they repent on, as thing you should know they giving us much assistance to crush the same rebellion like more spare parts for Mustang, Mitchell bomber, Dakota transport planes and LST to give us an edge when conducting Amphibious assault especially. 

Meanwhile when the Chinese, Soviet and Commies doing stages to up arming peasants in Indonesia and agitation for rebellion they are doing that whole heartly and even without remorse. Madiun affairs and later commies related conflict in central java and North Sumatra is real. When we expose them and their evil scenario , they put distance from us, unlike the evil US who instead trying to placate us with more assistance. 

Timor Leste case, is even without US blessing Indonesia still will invade them as communist backed Fretilin with support of communist Soviet and China mean communist military base exactly on Indonesia border and thats not dwell right within our military leader sane mind. 

According to you how we can gain much power to content Chinese aggresiveness today? When they can easily churn out destroyer and frigates , with what Indonesia can content with them when you are suggesting Indonesia not to lean with any body, not to say militarily Indonesia is nothing and economically is not big enough to content them toe to toe?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Fl0gger said:


> mas


Call her mbak


----------



## Kansel

https://majalah.tni.mil.id/id-read.php?d=2019-10-01#p/45

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Call her mbak



Well thats had been going on lately


----------



## Cromwell



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 623451
> View attachment 623452
> View attachment 623453




For light fighter program we should looking for appropriate design like Textron scorpion or Cezch made light fighter aircraft. Well if want to closing at all our defense industry relationship with South Korean....


----------



## Whizzack

Nike said:


> Permesta and CIA cover action stories, much of it become an action they repent on, as thing you should know they giving us much assistance to crush the same rebellion like more spare parts for Mustang, Mitchell bomber, Dakota transport planes and LST to give us an edge when conducting Amphibious assault especially.
> 
> Meanwhile when the Chinese, Soviet and Commies doing stages to up arming peasants in Indonesia and agitation for rebellion they are doing that whole heartly and even without remorse. Madiun affairs and later commies related conflict in central java and North Sumatra is real. When we expose them and their evil scenario , they put distance from us, unlike the evil US who instead trying to placate us with more assistance.
> 
> Timor Leste case, is even without US blessing Indonesia still will invade them as communist backed Fretilin with support of communist Soviet and China mean communist military base exactly on Indonesia border and thats not dwell right within our military leader sane mind.
> 
> According to you how we can gain much power to content Chinese aggresiveness today? When they can easily churn out destroyer and frigates , with what Indonesia can content with them when you are suggesting Indonesia not to lean with any body, not to say militarily Indonesia is nothing and economically is not big enough to content them toe to toe?



Well the capture and public display of Allen Pope did wonders at the time... that and the fact that the TNI of the time is also a somewhat capable and reliable power (at least compared to the rebels or communists)... But still, in the end the US got what it wanted, the removal of Soekarno, the rise of Soeharto and the change of our political orientation after the G30S movement, and as a bonus the destruction of the 3rd largest communist party in the world + destruction of TL as a potential communist base in SEA... and with minimal cost too.. Of course after Suharto is no longer useful he'll have to go too... 

PRC aggressiveness in SCS is a matter of concern of course, but so far is mostly a matter of border friction and overlapping fishing claims rather than any full blown invasion threat... We can continue countering it with what we are already currently doing, but perhaps with more haste... Continue the build up of the Natuna base with better equipment and alutsista.. Increase regular patrols in the North Natuna Sea (both by Navy and Coast Guard), increase surveillance of the area through air patrols, drones, and satellites even, increase military trainings in the area (preferably with other ASEAN countries as well from time to time)... increase the number of our fisherman fleet in the area + educate and provide them with comm gear to act as another layer of surveillance... increase the civilian maritime infrastructure in the Natuna islands (Ports, Fish processing, Ship repair, Storage, Fuel depot, Electricity, Telecom, etc)... Increase gas / oil exploration and extraction activities in the area... 

Diplomatically PRC is already isolated in the SCS issue (no other country is supporting their claim) so getting any diplomatic support should not be an issue, but we need to work better with other ASEAN members (at least with those having the same issues) so that we can speak in one voice against these PRC incursions... Publicly protest every known incursions so everyone knows that we are keeping a very close look at the area... Oh and of course, keep improving our already good relationship with all the other powers while increasing our own economic and military strength... 

Well there are actually many other things we can still do to try to discourage the PRC from getting within our EEZ.. Formally allying with the US might perhaps be one of them, but that doesn't seem to help much in the case of the Phillipines.. and neither is the FPDA much help to the Malaysians in this case too... So unless there are strong indications of PRC going the Imperial Japan way, we should not be too hasty in joining an alliance or such..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44




----------



## Jatosint

Our peacekeepers standing in the middle of the latest Lebanese and Israel soldier confrontation, Merkava included 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250000120109772806

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## umigami

Alman's Twit about Terma offers for Indonesia's iver huitfeldt:
- Hensoldt TRS-4D fixed array,
- Terma Scanter 4603 12' Compact,
- Hensoldt MSSR 2000
- Indra Rigel RESM/RECM

Still no Smart-L equivalent 
But it still better that Thales offers (oversized Martadinata class)...
I think 

Do our navy think Terma as supplier ecek2 ??


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> For light fighter program we should looking for appropriate design like Textron scorpion or Cezch made light fighter aircraft. Well if want to closing at all our defense industry relationship with South Korean....


*cough cough SAAB
Ask their assistance.


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> Alman's Twit about Terma offers for Indonesia's iver huitfeldt:
> - Hensoldt TRS-4D fixed array,
> - Terma Scanter 4603 12' Compact,
> - Hensoldt MSSR 2000
> - Indra Rigel RESM/RECM
> 
> Still no Smart-L equivalent
> But it still better that Thales offers (oversized Martadinata class)...
> I think
> 
> Do our navy think Terma as supplier ecek2 ??


No, Hensoldt radars are ridiculously good radars. They just don't offer something in the range of a Smart-L. And frankly, I think the Navy isn't looking at the Smart-L or any long range radar.


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> No, Hensoldt radars are ridiculously good radars. They just don't offer something in the range of a Smart-L. And frankly, I think the Navy isn't looking at the Smart-L or any long range radar.


Do our navy share the same idea?


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> *cough cough SAAB
> Ask their assistance.



Build one from scracth or getting license production? IMHO, getting license production is more suited to us, compared to build from scracth as we can save a lot of effort for glitch and so on


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> Alman's Twit about Terma offers for Indonesia's iver huitfeldt:
> - Hensoldt TRS-4D fixed array,
> - Terma Scanter 4603 12' Compact,
> - Hensoldt MSSR 2000
> - Indra Rigel RESM/RECM
> 
> Still no Smart-L equivalent
> But it still better that Thales offers (oversized Martadinata class)...
> I think
> 
> Do our navy think Terma as supplier ecek2 ??


more likely going to look alike germany baden württemberg class (which i actually hate) , they will probably use a 4 facing antenna bulge mast for the TRS-4D , terma was never ecek ecek , i think they just unpopular and underrated in this term , cuman kalo sampe TRS-4D nya pake single antenna yang muter muter (rotating) ini sih keterlaluan , mending lanjut PKR aja kalo kaya gitu .









sebelum nya dia udah nge listing beberapa kandidat untuk radar nya juga , dan dari list situ menurut saya kalau emang mau ga nanggung radar nya untuk yang multimode tanpa dedicated long range volume search kaya SMART-L tapi masih punya kemampuan volume search jarak jauh serupa , Elta EL/M-2248 MF-STAR pilihan nya , ga ada yang lain , dan dengan radar aesa buatan wahyudi itu udah bisa dipanggil destroyer beneran .



Nike said:


> Build one from scracth or getting license production? IMHO, getting license production is more suited to us, compared to build from scracth as we can save a lot of effort for glitch and so on


i actually kinda agree on SAAB , they have so much prototype with potential being a good fighter .


----------



## Ruhnama

LtMaverick said:


> can someone confirmed or give detalis about this ss2 v1 mar(marinir or marinized?) or any of small arms for the Marines? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> btw what kinda stuff they questioned or budge they refuse tho?


Wait, in some discussion in ig many poeple said there no marinized ss2 buat maube it is new product?


san.geuk said:


> kadrun


Nah some of them anti US pro China lol. Even more in quora some Indonesian always said if not buy russian just buy Chinese beacuse we are Aussie and Spore enemy. LOL.

Btw how we anticipated if Western (US/France) suddenly put us on embargo if we use all US made aircraft ? Diversification buy russian or just like turkish do, hoarding spare part and ToT? (But they are nato  )
Or black market ?????


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> more likely going to look alike germany baden württemberg class (which i actually hate) , they will probably use a 4 facing antenna bulge mast for the TRS-4D , terma was never ecek ecek , i think they just unpopular and underrated in this term , cuman kalo sampe TRS-4D nya pake single antenna yang muter muter (rotating) ini sih keterlaluan , mending lanjut PKR aja kalo kaya gitu .
> View attachment 623531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sebelum nya dia udah nge listing kandidat untuk radar nya juga , dan dari list situ menurut saya kalau emang mau ga nanggung radar nya hanya yang multimode tanpa long range volume search kaya SMART-L tapi masih punya kemampuan volume search jarak jauh serupa , Elta EL/M-2248 MF-STAR pilihan nya , ga ada yang lain , dan dengan radar aesa buatan wahyudi itu udah bisa dipanggil destroyer beneran .
> 
> 
> i actually kinda agree on SAAB , they have so much prototype with potential being a good fighter .


Hensoldt TRS-4D *fixed array*

Harus jet ya?
Want to make something like A10?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Build one from scracth or getting license production? IMHO, getting license production is more suited to us, compared to build from scracth as we can save a lot of effort for glitch and so on


Well from the LFX model its a light weight stealth jet, so.... build from scratch.
For the TX program SAAB assisted boeing to develop T-7 and its quite good, and also with vigen, draken and gripen they are quite experienced with light weight single engine jet fighter.





They are interested with tempest program though I don't know that they will participate as partner or consultant, so i guess we only ask for their assistance.
Hm... tidak menutup kemungkinan for joint development of new fighter with them, very low possibility tho.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Well from the LFX model its a light weight stealth jet, so.... build from scratch.
> For the TX program SAAB assisted boeing to develop T-7 and its quite good, and also with vigen, draken and gripen they are quite experienced with light weight single engine jet fighter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are interested with tempest program though I don't know that they will participate as partner or consultant, so i guess we only ask for their assistance.
> Hm... tidak menutup kemungkinan for joint development of new fighter with them, very low possibility tho.



Well something in the range of F/A 50 or JF17 with super sonic capability, able to carry range of munitions and sensor pod with provision around 2,5 - 4 tonnes combat carriage, not really must to carry AESA radar as it is not for frontline combatant units but able to accomodate Link 16 and carry radar for firing BVR missiles is a must, with combat range radius around 600-800 km well range will drop more if you carry lo lo air superiority profile mission. With ferry range around 2400 km with three drop tanks. 

Range prices should be around 30-50 million US dollar per piece to make it acceptable though for current Indonesia wallet


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Hensoldt TRS-4D *fixed array*
> 
> Harus jet ya?
> Want to make something like A10?



A10 is a beast though, not really we can afford to getting such mighty cannon. Light fighter aircraft like to supplemented our current number. 

But i am more inclined to joint Boeing Australian DoD loyal wingman program though, they are very promising and when we can acquire F16 V, F 35 and Wedgetail as parents aircraft thats a real force multiplier.



Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



I wanna to bring my needle there


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Well something in the range of F/A 50 or JF17 with super sonic capability, able to carry range of munitions and sensor pod with provision around 2,5 - 4 tonnes combat carriage, not really must to carry AESA radar as it is not for frontline combatant units but able to accomodate Link 16 and carry radar for firing BVR missiles is a must, with combat range radius around 600-800 km well range will drop more if you carry lo lo air superiority profile mission. With ferry range around 2400 km with three drop tanks.
> 
> Range prices should be around 30-50 million US dollar per piece to make it acceptable though for current Indonesia wallet


I think it will use 2 drop tanks.

This Lapan Fighter Experiment should not be competing with PT DI KFX/IFX, I am okay to drop LFX in favour of KFX/IFX.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> I think it will use 2 drop tanks.
> 
> This Lapan Fighter Experiment should not be competing with PT DI KFX/IFX, I am okay to drop LFX in favour of KFX/IFX.



As long as Lord Luhut got his fair share All will be well


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> I wanna to bring my needle there


Erection time 15 hours. Lenny face.jpg
Also your needle is small and blunt.


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> But i am more inclined to joint Boeing Australian DoD loyal wingman program though, they are very promising and when we can acquire F16 V, F 35 and Wedgetail as parents aircraft thats a real force multiplier.


Couldn't agree more, i hope MoD and Airforce guys consider this option.


----------



## Fl0gger

Nike said:


> Well thats had been going on lately


wkwkwkw....


----------



## Chaplin009x

Whizzack said:


> Unfortunately this means that your sales team, or perhaps even your company, is part of the problem by continually perpetuating this habit...  No different to those corrupt politicians or TNI officials in the receiving end..
> 
> 
> 
> As much as the above is good news, we also need to remember.. What the US can easily give, the US can easily take away... example in the article below :
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/11/tru...iraq-could-lose-new-york-fed-account-wsj.html
> 
> Let's not treat this as some free lunch money...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and the US also supported PRRI and Permesta rebellions to the point of actually sending troops and equipment, assisted in the roundup and massacre of PKI members, supported - or even pushed for - our illegal invasion of TL for cold war purposes, and in the end forced us out when the cold war is over + embargo.. Which is the main reason why we have Sukhois today instead of more F-16s and the entrenched mindset of multi-sourcing our alutsista instead of relying 100% to the west.
> 
> Every major power will always use lesser powers to secure their own needs and advantages.. No point in worshiping one and demonizing the other... We are the ones that need to see the bigger picture instead of blindly following the narratives of one party.. and act accordingly that best suits our own needs..


Are you Kadrun? Ah no, why am I also a racist. My Indonesian friend, I understand what you are worried about


----------



## striver44

Chaplin009x said:


> Are you Kadrun? Ah no, why am I also a racist. My Indonesian friend, I understand what you are worried about


dude what you're talking about??


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> Couldn't agree more, i hope MoD and Airforce guys consider this option.


Most people on Formils have no idea how people in the Air Force are obnoxiously pro-US. For the most part, by-and-large our Air Force infrastructure is built to support Western made aircraft (specifically US made ones). This is the reason why even during an embargo our F-16's can still fly whereas even now the Flankers are mostly relegated to for reserve operations. The supporting infrastructure and network is still there and we can still procure parts from elsewhere as long as the US gives the nod to the parties that are selling the parts.

The people you see who support Russian/Chinese equipment are more often than not outgoing officers looking to go into politics (and need the money courtesy of Rosonoboronexport) or under the pockets of agent companies. Or politicians who are very much in the same bed.

It's also pretty ironic that you see these same people using the platform of neutrality and non-alignment as a smokescreen for them to corrupt from deals that are notoriously non-transparent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> dude what you're talking about??



Me bring needle when some one bring that ultra big balloon!!!! 



Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



not related directly to Indonesia but atleast Army doesnt need to worry about the availability of Poprad spare parts system in near future as Poland itself starting to use them 

http://polska-zbrojna.pl/Mobile/ArticleShow/30691


----------



## Chaplin009x

Whizzack said:


> Well the capture and public display of Allen Pope did wonders at the time... that and the fact that the TNI of the time is also a somewhat capable and reliable power (at least compared to the rebels or communists)... But still, in the end the US got what it wanted, the removal of Soekarno, the rise of Soeharto and the change of our political orientation after the G30S movement, and as a bonus the destruction of the 3rd largest communist party in the world + destruction of TL as a potential communist base in SEA... and with minimal cost too.. Of course after Suharto is no longer useful he'll have to go too...
> 
> PRC aggressiveness in SCS is a matter of concern of course, but so far is mostly a matter of border friction and overlapping fishing claims rather than any full blown invasion threat... We can continue countering it with what we are already currently doing, but perhaps with more haste... Continue the build up of the Natuna base with better equipment and alutsista.. Increase regular patrols in the North Natuna Sea (both by Navy and Coast Guard), increase surveillance of the area through air patrols, drones, and satellites even, increase military trainings in the area (preferably with other ASEAN countries as well from time to time)... increase the number of our fisherman fleet in the area + educate and provide them with comm gear to act as another layer of surveillance... increase the civilian maritime infrastructure in the Natuna islands (Ports, Fish processing, Ship repair, Storage, Fuel depot, Electricity, Telecom, etc)... Increase gas / oil exploration and extraction activities in the area...
> 
> Diplomatically PRC is already isolated in the SCS issue (no other country is supporting their claim) so getting any diplomatic support should not be an issue, but we need to work better with other ASEAN members (at least with those having the same issues) so that we can speak in one voice against these PRC incursions... Publicly protest every known incursions so everyone knows that we are keeping a very close look at the area... Oh and of course, keep improving our already good relationship with all the other powers while increasing our own economic and military strength...
> 
> Well there are actually many other things we can still do to try to discourage the PRC from getting within our EEZ.. Formally allying with the US might perhaps be one of them, but that doesn't seem to help much in the case of the Phillipines.. and neither is the FPDA much help to the Malaysians in this case too... So unless there are strong indications of PRC going the Imperial Japan way, we should not be too hasty in joining an alliance or such..


Sungguh mencerahkan


----------



## umigami

*Baku Tembak dengan Teroris MIT di Poso, Seorang Polisi Tertembak*
Can we just search their compound and and do precision air strike to those Fucking Daesh goat fucker??
Come on! Our F16 will receive GBU 54 shortly..


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> For light fighter program we should looking for appropriate design like Textron scorpion or Cezch made light fighter aircraft. Well if want to closing at all our defense industry relationship with South Korean....


At start i was actually thinking about KAI FA-50 
Anyway from World Defense Fb page

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

Does our Airforce and MoD doesn't consider EW specialized aircraft? IMO, that thing gonna do a vital job on modern warfare.

Meanwhile our Southern neighbour ramping up their EW fleet, good for them though.
https://www.janes.com/article/95483...50s-for-their-electronic-warfare-support-role

Maybe considering joining up with Turks?
https://www.flightglobal.com/fixed-...-up-stand-off-jammer-programme/132514.article


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Does our Airforce and MoD doesn't consider EW specialized aircraft? IMO, that thing gonna do a vital job on modern warfare.
> 
> Meanwhile our Southern neighbour ramping up their EW fleet, good for them though.
> https://www.janes.com/article/95483...50s-for-their-electronic-warfare-support-role
> 
> Maybe considering joining up with Turks?
> https://www.flightglobal.com/fixed-...-up-stand-off-jammer-programme/132514.article


yeah turks got a very good EW stuff , the Koral jammer especially with their latest showdown in syria just straight up silence the Russian made air defense .

dont compare us with australia lol , they planned everything very well and consistent with their future projection, while our administration simply inconsistent between regime change and does not really have clear prospect to the future , that Loyal Wingman will be game changer for sure .


----------



## Jatosint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250379058749161473


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> Does our Airforce and MoD doesn't consider EW specialized aircraft? IMO, that thing gonna do a vital job on modern warfare.
> 
> Meanwhile our Southern neighbour ramping up their EW fleet, good for them though.
> https://www.janes.com/article/95483...50s-for-their-electronic-warfare-support-role
> 
> Maybe considering joining up with Turks?
> https://www.flightglobal.com/fixed-...-up-stand-off-jammer-programme/132514.article


Don't hope for much from a bunch of boomers that outright refuse to adapt to the 21st century or listen to their more tech-savvy subordinates.


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> Does our Airforce and MoD doesn't consider EW specialized aircraft? IMO, that thing gonna do a vital job on modern warfare.
> 
> Meanwhile our Southern neighbour ramping up their EW fleet, good for them though.
> https://www.janes.com/article/95483...50s-for-their-electronic-warfare-support-role
> 
> Maybe considering joining up with Turks?
> https://www.flightglobal.com/fixed-...-up-stand-off-jammer-programme/132514.article


we need to get our AWACS project done first and follow it with a dedicated maritime strike aircraft. I think it's more urgent.


----------



## Nike

It just a pity, our officers during Soekarno until early 1990 had good track record to build a leap forward capability for their Navy and Airforce. Even during Soeharto which can be considered quite hostile toward Air force branch and indifferent toward Navy still able to acquire capability like specialized ASW unit corvettes, multi role frigate like Van Speijk class, ASW helicopter, Boeing surveillance, F 5, F 16 and so on. In license production they are more able to pursue their goals like securing CN212,CN235, Bo 105 helicopter, super puma, and so on. They are more efficient to acquire new technology


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> It just a pity, our officers during Soekarno until early 1990 had good track record to build a leap forward capability for their Navy and Airforce. Even during Soeharto which can be considered quite hostile toward Air force branch and indifferent toward Navy still able to acquire capability like specialized ASW unit corvettes, multi role frigate like Van Speijk class, ASW helicopter, Boeing surveillance, F 5, F 16 and so on. In license production they are more able to pursue their goals like securing CN212,CN235, Bo 105 helicopter, super puma, and so on. They are more efficient to acquire new technology


can't compare now and then During the Sokarno era we bought those Soviet armaments with massive loans from the soviets while many of our weapons acquisitions during Soharto era are as a result of a massive oil boom in the 80s, making our coffers quite full.

we can't compare it to nowadays, just hope somehow we manage to find a giant oil and gas reserves somewhere.


----------



## NEKONEKO

striver44 said:


> we need to get our AWACS project done first and follow it with a dedicated maritime strike aircraft. I think it's more urgent.


I prefer P8 rather than this plane desu~,
So there is plan to create the civilian version of this plane, this I more interested, short range jet for island hoping is needed here. Developing jet on our own is very challenging after all.


striver44 said:


> can't compare now and then During the Sokarno era we bought those Soviet armaments with massive loans from the soviets while many of our weapons acquisitions during Soharto era are as a result of a massive oil boom in the 80s, making our coffers quite full.
> 
> we can't compare it to nowadays, just hope somehow we manage to find a giant oil and gas reserves somewhere.


There is giant gas reserve near natuna.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

NEKONEKO said:


> I prefer P8 rather than this plane desu~,
> So there is plan to create the civilian version of this plane, this I more interested, short range jet for island hoping is needed here. Developing jet on our own is very challenging after all.


The Air Force could choose whatever jets based on their need, this is just for illustration purpose


----------



## Chestnut

striver44 said:


> can't compare now and then During the Sokarno era we bought those Soviet armaments with massive loans from the soviets while many of our weapons acquisitions during Soharto era are as a result of a massive oil boom in the 80s, making our coffers quite full.
> 
> we can't compare it to nowadays, just hope somehow we manage to find a giant oil and gas reserves somewhere.


We also have the 5th biggest shale gas reserves in the world, right behind the US.

Unfortunately, the boomers think it's too much work.


----------



## Raduga

striver44 said:


> can't compare now and then During the Sokarno era we bought those Soviet armaments with massive loans from the soviets while many of our weapons acquisitions during Soharto era are as a result of a massive oil boom in the 80s, making our coffers quite full.
> 
> we can't compare it to nowadays, just hope somehow we manage to find a giant oil and gas reserves somewhere.


sadly if someone in the top of our oil enterprise having a initiative to do oil exploration and failed , they might get jailed like karen agustiawan ...... , some migas mafia not just there in the pertamina but also exist in the departement that create the regulations ....... , that's why we dont see much big exploration again .

our land was a sub continent many years ago , a possibilty existence of gigantic hydrocarbon well lurking somewhere in our sea are very high.


----------



## Raduga

i just recently stroll at google and find late 2019 DRN (dewan riset nasional) document (even though its kinda tricky to find it)








beside the Rhan and UAV , i never heard more about the GCI radar and "Rudal" , is the GCI radar LEN S200 ? or it's a "new" one with maybe phased array tech , maybe if everyone here have info about that let us know and share.

IFX still stuck at kaji mengkaji though , sad to hear that .

and this .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> i just stroll at web and recently find late 2019 DRN (dewan riset nasional) document (even though its kinda tricky to find it)
> View attachment 623908
> 
> View attachment 623909
> 
> beside the Rhan and UAV , i never heard more about the GCI radar and "Rudal" , is the GCI radar LEN S200 ? or it's a "new" one with maybe phased array tech , maybe if everyone here have info about that let us know and share.
> 
> IFX still stuck at kaji mengkaji though , sad to hear that .


Cyber attack security? Interesting, I wonder if it's related with Badan siber dan sandi negara, IMO they are too inward looking they should try to copy NSA, collect information and data from domestic and foreign sources then process it and give advice to the government.
Let BIN do their stuff and BSSN doing SIGINT stuff, 2 institution that support Indonesia security from behind the screen.
















At least it is _jadual ulang_ and not _dibatalkan_.
So PKR is a type, it could be a corvette, frigate or destroyer.
Somehow there is LHD there. Many questionable data here.
...
Maybe we can get our own 50cent army? Lol
Oot, there is twit war between Thais and little pink army.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249704100821757952


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> beside the Rhan and UAV , i never heard more about the GCI radar and "Rudal" , is the GCI radar LEN S200 ? or it's a "new" one with maybe phased array tech , maybe if everyone here have info about that let us know and share.



No the GCI radar program is an import program. My former company worked on it. It's down to the Indra LANZA 3D and whatever it was THALES was offering.


----------



## Raduga

NEKONEKO said:


> Cyber attack security? Interesting, I wonder if it's related with Badan siber dan sandi negara, IMO they are too inward looking they should try to copy NSA, collect information and data from domestic and foreign sources then process it and give advice to the government.
> Let BIN do their stuff and BSSN doing SIGINT stuff, 2 institution that support Indonesia security from behind the screen.
> 
> View attachment 623916
> View attachment 623917
> View attachment 623918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least it is _jadual ulang_ and not _dibatalkan_.
> So PKR is a type, it could be a corvette, frigate or destroyer.
> Somehow there is LHD there. Many questionable data here.
> ...
> Maybe we can get our own 50cent army? Lol
> Oot, there is twit war between Thais and little pink army.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249704100821757952


yeah i actually wonder too with that 1 Existing LHD ? perhaps it was our LPD that was tasked as LHD , there's other journal and laporan from AU officer who told QW-3 can reach over 80 nautical miles which im almost burst drink out of my mouth 







Chestnut said:


> No the GCI radar program is an import program. My former company worked on it. It's down to the Indra LANZA 3D and whatever it was THALES was offering.


license any TOT ? or just pure procurement ?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Chestnut said:


> It's like he doesn't even try to hide it at this point.



Why should he? The majority of +62 public isn't that bright to start with, otherwise there won't be any need to systematically debunk any HOAX news that has been circulating in Whatsapp group. All you need is to pay some buzzer and sufficient amount of "amplop" to those so called journalist to shape the public narrative. +62 gov't has proven to be very capable to cracking out all kind of stupidity out in the open without even worry of public backlash (the list is way too long)



san.geuk said:


> ,
> 
> yeah too bad the US has notorious reputation in middle east, event today with the rising of coronavirus some people believe the virus is a conspiracy build by the US, the bad is this stupid theory build by those .50 yuan army eaten raw by some kadrun and cebong who think china is good fren who will take over the world from the evil US



US public has been led to believe the virus is ChiCom bioweapon that accidentally out of containment. Its two side of the same coin. And the underlying tone has always been racism. 



Fl0gger said:


> wkwkwk sabar mas asli nya sih sama ajah kok mereka hanya beda metodelogi east langsungan gepuk ngarep kl west aluss...gepuk mburi and they hit it big time even its not relate to alutsista sama " ngamplopi kok semoga pemimpin kita bijksana agar kepentingan bersama sebagai bangsa dan negara preserve kl masalah amplop an mah wes tutup mata wae pokok kepentingan nasional win



Di semua negara sebenarnya sama aja (termasuk US dan EU), cuma beda cara nya aja. Kalau menurut saya sich yang penting spec sesuai dengan kebutuhan.



Chestnut said:


> We also have the 5th biggest shale gas reserves in the world, right behind the US.
> 
> Unfortunately, the boomers think it's too much work.





Raduga said:


> sadly if someone in the top of our oil enterprise having a initiative to do oil exploration and failed , they might get jailed like karen agustiawan ...... , some migas mafia not just there in the pertamina but also exist in the departement that create the regulations ....... , that's why we dont see much big exploration again .
> 
> our land was a sub continent many years ago , a possibilty existence of gigantic hydrocarbon well lurking somewhere in our sea are very high.



Wooo.. wait the sec there  First of all exploitation require no small amount of capital (read : $) although Indonesia may have large UNPROVEN petroleum reserve, the cost for extracting them will be more expensive compare to the market price which render any further exploration and extraction economically unfeasible.
Don't get me wrong, I'm not denying how "dirty" the inner working of Pertamina, but those of you who believe Indonesia has large petro reserve should learn one or few things regarding the _*cost of extraction vs market price*_.



NEKONEKO said:


> Cyber attack security? Interesting, I wonder if it's related with Badan siber dan sandi negara, IMO they are too inward looking they should try to copy NSA, collect information and data from domestic and foreign sources then process it and give advice to the government.



Waduuch itu sich kalau saya bilang mimpi di siang bolong. Yang mendasar saja dulu seperti SDM dan infrastruktur. 2 itu paling penting kalau kita bicara terkait cyber.


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> yeah i actually wonder too with that 1 Existing LHD ? perhaps it was our LPD that was tasked as LHD , there's other journal and laporan from AU officer who told QW-3 can reach over 80 nautical miles which im almost burst drink out of my mouth
> View attachment 623927
> 
> 
> 
> license any TOT ? or just pure procurement ?


Procurement with LEN subcontracting.



trishna_amṛta said:


> Wooo.. wait the sec there  First of all exploitation require no small amount of capital (read : $) although Indonesia may have large UNPROVEN petroleum reserve, the cost for extracting them will be more expensive compare to the market price which render any further exploration and extraction economically unfeasible.
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not denying how "dirty" the inner working of Pertamina, but those of you who believe Indonesia has large petro reserve should learn one or few things regarding the _*cost of extraction vs market price*_.



https://www.doi.gov/sites/doi.gov/f...-and-Gas-Potential-GA-edited-OA-06Mei2013.pdf

https://industri.kontan.co.id/news/potensi-shale-gas-indonesia-capai-574-tcf

Our shale gas deposits is already proven years ago by the Energy Ministry, and a Chinese exploration company also confirmed as much. The reason we're not turning to the US for fracking technology apart from lack of investor incentive is because the Middle East and Russia pays off a lot of money to other world governments not to go into fracking. Fracking has the power to literally screw over their oil exports. Where do you think anti-fracking groups get most of their donations from?


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> i just recently stroll at google and find late 2019 DRN (dewan riset nasional) document (even though its kinda tricky to find it)
> View attachment 623908
> 
> View attachment 623909
> 
> beside the Rhan and UAV , i never heard more about the GCI radar and "Rudal" , is the GCI radar LEN S200 ? or it's a "new" one with maybe phased array tech , maybe if everyone here have info about that let us know and share.
> 
> IFX still stuck at kaji mengkaji though , sad to hear that .
> 
> and this .
> View attachment 623913


Could you provide the link please? I want to read more


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Could you provide the link please? I want to read more


it's a pdf direct URL : http://www.drn.go.id/files/2019/Buku_LAPORAN_TAHUNAN_2019_07012020_www_drn_go_id-compressed.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

World defence program all around South East Asia look grim, include us.
Kalau udah keadaan gini. Asal AU bisa upgrade semua F16 ke standart eMLU dan syukur2 dapat AEW&C gapapa deh. (F35, su35, F16v, tunda dulu gapapa).
AL dapat heavy frigate asalkan dapat paket sensor mumpuni aja. Senjata cuma cannon dulu gapapa juga.


----------



## Lasa-X

Chestnut said:


> No the GCI radar program is an import program. My former company worked on it. It's down to the Indra LANZA 3D and whatever it was THALES was offering.


I thought it is from Leonardo? Because they won the order of one radar unit and becoming the stepstone to bigger order?


----------



## Kansel

*PT PAL Siap Luncurkan Kapal Rumah Sakit di Oktober 2021*





Upacara Hari Pahlawan di Geladak KRI Banjarmasin 592. ©Dispen Lantamal V





UANG | 14 April 2020 17:58Reporter : Anggun P. Situmorang
*Merdeka.com - *PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) merupakan salah satu Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) yang diandalkan untuk memproduksi kapal selam juga kapal perang. BUMN tersebut, kini juga diminta oleh *TNI* Angkatan Laut (AL) untuk memproduksi kapal yang akan beroperasi sebagai Rumah Sakit Terapung.

Pelaksana Tugas Kepala Departemen Humas PT PAL Indonesia, Utario Esna Putra, mengatakan pengerjaan kapal tersebut hingga kini masih terus berjalan. Sesuai rencana, kapal ditargetkan bisa beroperasi efektif pada Oktober 2021.

"Yang sekarang sedang dibangun dari awal rancangan memang diperuntukkan berperan sebagai rumah sakit terapung. Pemesannya dari TNI AL," ujar Utario kepada merdeka.com di *Jakarta*, Selasa (14/4).

Utario mengatakan, desain dan fungsi kapal ini sedikit berbeda jika dibandingkan dengan kapal pada umumnya yang diproduksi oleh PT Pal Indonesia. Perusahaan juga akan menerapkan protokol khusus jika kapal ini nantinya sudah selesai dibangun.

"Nanti beroperasi di daerah yang dibutuhkan. Betul (menerapkan protokol khusus). Kapal ini direncanakan selesai di Oktober 2021," paparnya.



1 dari 1 halaman
*Mirip KRI Banjarmasin*




Adapun desain kapal ini sebagian besar mirip dengan KRI Banjarmasin. Namun nantinya, akan ada modifikasi desain agar kapal mampu menampung peralatan rumah sakit.

"Saat ini sedang dibangun dan sedang dalam tahap erection di graving dock. Sebelumnya di awal tahun 2019 PAL pernah menyelesaikan LPD Semarang, di mana merupakan kapal sekelas dengan KRI Banjarmasin, namun dimodifikasi untuk menampung perlatan rumah sakit," tandasnya.

*(mdk/bim)*

https://m.merdeka.com/uang/pt-pal-siap-luncurkan-kapal-rumah-sakit-di-oktober-2021.html

*Indonesian shipbuilder discloses details of navy’s new landing craft*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Navy International
15 April 2020
Follow

RSS


*Key Points*

The Indonesian Navy has received a 33 m landing craft from a local shipbuilder
The vessel will soon be in service as an amphibious connector to complement the service's landing platform dock (LPD) ships
Indonesian shipbuilder PT Tesco Indomaritim has disclosed the specifications of a new type of landing craft utility (LCU) that will soon be operated by the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL).




The Indonesian Navy’s 33 m LCU, seen here during its sea trials. (PT Tesco Indomaritim)

In response to questions from _Jane's_ , a representative from the shipbuilder confirmed that the LCU was recently handed over to the TNI-AL, and will soon be in service to transport troops, stores and vehicles to shore.

The LCU has an overall length of 33 m, an overall beam of 7 m, and a draught of 1.4 m. The aluminium-hulled vessel has a standard displacement of 138 tonnes, and has been built according to Registro Italiano Navale (RINA) classifications.

The vessel has been built according to a design that has been developed in-country, said the shipbuilder. It was launched in 2019, and was made to undergo a series of sea trials and beaching tests from January 2020 onwards.

Powered by two Caterpillar C18 Acert engines that provide 1,136 bhp each, and two Caterpillar C4.4 generators, the LCU can attain a maximum speed of 20 kt, and an economic cruising speed of 15 kt.

It can accommodate a crew of six, and carry up to 10,000 litres of marine gas oil, and 1,000 litres of fresh water. With its core crew, the vessel has an endurance of up to 30 days.

https://www.janes.com/article/95522...discloses-details-of-navy-s-new-landing-craft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lasa-X

umigami said:


> World defence program all around South East Asia look grim, include us.
> Kalau udah keadaan gini. Asal AU bisa upgrade semua F16 ke standart eMLU dan syukur2 dapat AEW&C gapapa deh. (F35, su35, F16v, tunda dulu gapapa).
> AL dapat heavy frigate asalkan dapat paket sensor mumpuni aja. Senjata cuma cannon dulu gapapa juga.


EMLU all Falcons, 2 units erieye Aew&c, 1 more squadron of T/A-50 (M20 variant, please) as planned. Well less than original plan but better than nothing. 
Maybe 8 units of Viper if possible. 

Too much?


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> World defence program all around South East Asia look grim, include us.
> Kalau udah keadaan gini. Asal AU bisa upgrade semua F16 ke standart eMLU dan syukur2 dapat AEW&C gapapa deh. (F35, su35, F16v, tunda dulu gapapa).
> AL dapat heavy frigate asalkan dapat paket sensor mumpuni aja. Senjata cuma cannon dulu gapapa juga.


It's better to postpone all the procurement and create MEF phase IV that focused on modernization rather than procuring it now but second grade items for me.


----------



## Chestnut

Lasa-X said:


> I thought it is from Leonardo? Because they won the order of one radar unit and becoming the stepstone to bigger order?


My bad, I forgot Leonardo won. I only remembered THALES protesting to the Air Force and having the entire competition re-done as a result.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Lasa-X said:


> I thought it is from Leonardo? Because they won the order of one radar unit and becoming the stepstone to bigger order?


Considering the grim situation on their country , would italy delay delivery for the radar ? , i was also wondering since SMART-L installment weren't heard for our future frigate , the Naval version of Leonardo RAT-31DL , Selex RAN-40L MK2 is another good option for future frigate long range volume search radar .


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> It's better to postpone all the procurement and create MEF phase IV that focused on modernization rather than procuring it now but second grade items for me.


No need to postpone eMLU. I think the only thing that need to be majorly upgrade for 52ID to be eMLU standard is the radar (upgrade v3 to v9 with conversion kit). We already did the rest in Peace bima sena II.

And don't forget IFF and that beautiful camo too ofcourse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

AGM 114 Hellfire

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jatosint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250792650321432578

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250755287197216768

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

I hope we can do repeat order in the future while the current mood shows less likely.

https://www.flightglobal.com/helico...oeing-eyes-more-apache-exports/137912.article


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> I hope we can do repeat order in the future while the current mood shows less likely.
> 
> https://www.flightglobal.com/helico...oeing-eyes-more-apache-exports/137912.article



Actually we need more weapons than ever right now, you never know what in the head of China as they instead using the current condition as chance to exert their claims. If we cant outsource weaponry from aboard, building fleets of local OPV is very doable.


----------



## Lasa-X

Nike said:


> Actually we need more weapons than ever right now, you never know what in the head of China as they instead using the current condition as chance to exert their claims. If we cant outsource weaponry from aboard, building fleets of local OPV is very doable.


Yes agree. OPV with VL SAM + AShM.
Sonar and maybe torpedoes launchers too.
Sewaco can be from Terma for commonality with KCR-60 and relatively cheaper price. Don't forget Link Y mk. 2.

OPV++ hehehe. Day dreaming is awesome!


----------



## striver44

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250559527453327362


----------



## Being-Art

Lasa-X said:


> Yes agree. OPV with VL SAM + AShM.
> Sonar and maybe torpedoes launchers too.
> Sewaco can be from Terma for commonality with KCR-60 and relatively cheaper price. Don't forget Link Y mk. 2.
> 
> OPV++ hehehe. Day dreaming is awesome!


Tesco Maritime's OPV design has VL SAM + AShM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Lasa-X said:


> Yes agree. OPV with VL SAM + AShM.
> Sonar and maybe torpedoes launchers too.


That's what you call a corvette


----------



## Raduga

Lasa-X said:


> Yes agree. OPV with VL SAM + AShM.
> Sonar and maybe torpedoes launchers too.
> Sewaco can be from Terma for commonality with KCR-60 and relatively cheaper price. Don't forget Link Y mk. 2.
> 
> OPV++ hehehe. Day dreaming is awesome!


eh , a big ship with 30mm - 76mm calibre cannon is more than enough as OPV , when luhut said about OPV/Ocean Going vessel for bakamla from denmark , i was thinking about elongated HDMS Thetis class patrol vessel .

"The ships each have double-skinned ice-reinforced hulls so that the ships can break through 80 centimetres (31 in) of solid ice. _Thetis_ has undergone a conversion, first to participate in the CANUMAS-project, and later to become the fleet's flagship, a role that ended in September 2007. Thetis is fitted with Terma C-Flex Combat Management System. The Danish Navy has retrofitted the vessels with 12.7-millimetre (0.50 in) heavy machine guns, Stinger launchers and decoy launching systems. The ships can carry and use multiple StanFlex mission modules."










kind of that arctic grade hull that we need as our base hull for OPV , it will surely put a good dent on PRC CG ship hull.


----------



## san.geuk

Not enough with south China sea trouble, now ccp build dam put mekong river country in water shortage, report from the Thais


----------



## Nike

san.geuk said:


> Not enough with south China sea trouble, now ccp build dam put mekong river country in water shortage, report from the Thais



Thats why before i said, we need weapons like never before


----------



## Kansel

@Jatosint your twitter account got taken down? Is that because SJW massive reports attacks?


----------



## polanski

Indonesian defense industry to manufacture ventilators: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/04/17/indonesian-defense-industry-to-manufacture-ventilators/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## san.geuk

Kansel said:


> @Jatosint your twitter account got taken down? Is that because SJW massive reports attacks?
> View attachment 624375



It says account doesnt exits, what happen? Last time i access it last morning


----------



## Raduga

san.geuk said:


> Not enough with south China sea trouble, now ccp build dam put mekong river country in water shortage, report from the Thais


they are becoming even more sane year by year (the administration , not generalizing the whole population)


----------



## NEKONEKO

Definitely we will get more apache, initially apache was planned to be stationed in Natuna but now they are still in Puspenerbad Semarang cmiiw. We only have small number of them after all. The number of our fennec also still small.



Nike said:


> Thats why before i said, we need weapons like never before


Its our chance to build our muscle now, with current condition we have more leverage when try to get some high end stuff, and others will see our modernization is to balance against China and will be less threatened.

_Only through our overcoming difficulties can we become a great nation. *Now march onward, ever onward, never retreat.*
-Soekarno_

But now for just a few billion dollar our sovereignty is at stake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Raduga said:


> eh , a big ship with 30mm - 76mm calibre cannon is more than enough as OPV , when luhut said about OPV/Ocean Going vessel for bakamla from denmark , i was thinking about elongated HDMS Thetis class patrol vessel .
> 
> "The ships each have double-skinned ice-reinforced hulls so that the ships can break through 80 centimetres (31 in) of solid ice. _Thetis_ has undergone a conversion, first to participate in the CANUMAS-project, and later to become the fleet's flagship, a role that ended in September 2007. Thetis is fitted with Terma C-Flex Combat Management System. The Danish Navy has retrofitted the vessels with 12.7-millimetre (0.50 in) heavy machine guns, Stinger launchers and decoy launching systems. The ships can carry and use multiple StanFlex mission modules."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kind of that arctic grade hull that we need as our base hull for OPV , it will surely put a good dent on PRC CG ship hull.





san.geuk said:


> Not enough with south China sea trouble, now ccp build dam put mekong river country in water shortage, report from the Thais



If we're talking about Bakamla's OPV I think 30mm-40mm is enough to handle all constabulary-related problems that Bakamla's vessel will face. Simple weaponry and sensors-->cheaper maintenance, operational, and training cost-->cheaper price per hull-->more ships



Kansel said:


> @Jatosint your twitter account got taken down? Is that because SJW massive reports attacks?
> View attachment 624375





san.geuk said:


> It says account doesnt exits, what happen? Last time i access it last morning



No, not because of any attack/report from SJW

Somehow when I edit my profile this morning I accidentally change my birthday to '2019' which violated Twitter's minimum age (13 years old) policy so they locked my account. I already contact Twitter to unlock my account so hopefully they will unlock it ASAP.

Anyone here has experienced the same problem (Twitter accounts got locked/suspended)? How long does it take to retrieve it? will Twitter delete your previous tweets?


----------



## Kansel

Jatosint said:


> No, not because of any attack/report from SJW
> 
> Somehow when I edit my profile this morning I accidentally change my birthday to '2019' which violated Twitter's minimum age (13 years old) policy so they locked my account. I already contact Twitter to unlock my account so hopefully they will unlock it ASAP.
> 
> Anyone here has experienced the same problem (Twitter accounts got locked/suspended)? How long does it take to retrieve it? will Twitter delete your previous tweets?


Yeah, my friend experienced it, he followed the instructions from this video, hope this can help you too.


----------



## striver44

*‘Kadet 1947’ film inspired by Indonesia’s first airstrikes*

NI NYOMAN WIRA
THE JAKARTA POST

Jakarta / Thu, April 16, 2020 / 02:06 pm




*0*
SHARES

Ruling puts Dutch in spotlight over past crimes

According to the Indonesian Air Force’s website, the incident is barely talked about even though it marked Indonesia’s first airstrikes. “That’s what makes this incident interesting,” Rahabi said. “We have the chance to reveal the story, unlike other incidents that have been narrated in history books.”

Supported by the Indonesian Air Force, as part of the preproduction process, the film researched weaponry, the lives of military students and social backgrounds at the time. The actors also went through a three-day military boot camp held by the Air Force.

“During the reading process, we imagined the characters who lived in 1947,” said actor Baskara Mahendra, who plays the role of Sutardjo Sigit. “It’s clearly different, the language and how the students behaved.”

Produced by Temata Studios and supported by production houses Screenplay Films and Legacy Pictures, the cast of _Kadet 1947_ also features Kevin Julio, Ajil Ditto, Samo Rafael, Ario Bayu, Ibnu Jamil, Tatyana Akman and Lutesha. (wng)




        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Komandan Lanud Adi Soemarmo Melaksanakan Peletakan Batu Pertama Di Lahan Pengganti Komplek Sukhoi*

TNI AU.Surakarta. Lanud Smo. Komandan Lanud Adi Soemarmo Kolonel Pnb Adrian P. Damanik, S.T. melaksanakan peletakan batu pertama pembangunan Komplek Sukhoi Lanud Adi Soemarmo sebagai tanda dimulainya pembangunan komplek Sukhoi yang disaksikan para konsultan, kontraktor dan pejabat Lanud Adi Soemarmo. Jumat (17/4)

https://tni-au.mil.id/komandan-lanud-adi-soemarmo-melaksanakan-peletakan-batu-pertama/


----------



## Gen3115

NEKONEKO said:


> *Komandan Lanud Adi Soemarmo Melaksanakan Peletakan Batu Pertama Di Lahan Pengganti Komplek Sukhoi*
> 
> TNI AU.Surakarta. Lanud Smo. Komandan Lanud Adi Soemarmo Kolonel Pnb Adrian P. Damanik, S.T. melaksanakan peletakan batu pertama pembangunan Komplek Sukhoi Lanud Adi Soemarmo sebagai tanda dimulainya pembangunan komplek Sukhoi yang disaksikan para konsultan, kontraktor dan pejabat Lanud Adi Soemarmo. Jumat (17/4)
> 
> https://tni-au.mil.id/komandan-lanud-adi-soemarmo-melaksanakan-peletakan-batu-pertama/
> 
> Flanker will be stationed in Solo.



I don't think it's actually for the Flankers, more like housing for air force personnel in Solo but just so happens the new housing complex is called 'Komplek Sukhoi'


----------



## NEKONEKO

Gen3115 said:


> I don't think it's actually for the Flankers, more like housing for air force personnel in Solo but just so happens the new housing complex is called 'Komplek Sukhoi'


Guess you are right, I messed up between solo and madiun my bad.


----------



## Var Dracon

Harimau tank and SBS tank in Armored Warfare game

Pindad Harimau










Video:





Pindad SBS









Video:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Var Dracon said:


> Harimau tank and SBS tank in Armored Warfare game
> 
> Pindad Harimau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pindad SBS



IF you truly seek tank sim there is only Steel Beast Pro in the market. And NO there isn't any pirated version of Steel Beat Pro because it came in encrypted flashdrive and it only play from that flashdrive


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gaman

Nike said:


> View attachment 624663








Really like this pix so much. Thank you Nike. Look of our woman on armed forces so amazing with extra ordinary point of view with her hijab and vest, in the center of african boys of somewhere in dessert far out there. Very very nice mbak !


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> View attachment 624693


which one actually works better if get seen by naked eye ? a helmet netting with leaves or a disproportional mantle like mitznefet for our environment ?


----------



## Jatosint

Nike said:


> View attachment 624693
> View attachment 624695
> View attachment 624697
> View attachment 624698



Why does it always seem like every TNI's unit, especially regular/territorial unit, can have their own type of vest? Do we currently have a standard-issues vest?


----------



## Chestnut

Because that's how it actually is. Unit commanders are given the discretion on how to outfit the troops under their command. The only thing that is standardized is the uniform, helmet, and rifle (though that's HIGHLY relative, you see commanders outfit their troops with different weapons like it's their own private army).

*rant ahead*:
_It's incredibly fucking stupid how many unit commanders I met/heard demand that their troops look the exact fucking same down to the pouch placements. I've literally had so many dudes bitch to me how they aren't allowed to switch their pouches or even WEAR pouches because Colonel FuckerMcFuckFace saw some stupid documentary online and want his troops to look like a bunch of idiots. Like, **** being able to carry magazines, compass, IFAK, literally every other fucking shit. Literally one of the biggest reasons why you guys often see me bitch and moan about the boomers in the TNI._


----------



## Nike

Those stupid Bocah singkek asking for much beating, doesn't he learn history in school ? How much struggle and sacrifice Indonesian Chinese to gain their current situation and freedom, and now his act will only arouse more suspicion about Chinese ethnic in Indonesia as a whole. And this Covid 19 out break started from China, with economy downturn will came hardship among grass roots level, lack of jobs will only push desperation. And it will be easy to predict who will become the scapegoat next. His action only rouse more flame in the fire woods. 

Well although this is open forum, but there is many middle ranks officers and decision maker lurking here in silence and made observation. I hoped many can made wise decision before it was too late


----------



## san.geuk

Nike said:


> Those stupid Bocah singkek asking for much beating, doesn't he learn history in school ? How much struggle and sacrifice Indonesian Chinese to gain their current situation and freedom, and now his act will only arouse more suspicion about Chinese ethnic in Indonesia as a whole. And this Covid 19 out break started from China, with economy downturn will came hardship among grass roots level, lack of jobs will only push desperation. And it will be easy to predict who will become the scapegoat next. His action only rouse more flame in the fire woods.
> 
> Well although this is open forum, but there is many middle ranks officers and decision maker lurking here in silence and made observation. I hoped many can made wise decision before it was too late



I think it's still far from that racial tension, as long as cebong and kampret believe the virus was usa made conspiracy, these two groups admited or not become opinion driven for mainstream peoples, while SJW still busy critizing the government implementing psbb while they and our people are lacking in "wawasan kawasan" so its far for our people realizing some connection between the pendemic, scs issue, BRI / obor, Mekong dam ,giant manufacture base, or China as economic Giants stance in geopolitics, most of our people and Grassroots seems fail to address that


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> View attachment 624662


Yang kiri adem bener seadem ubin masjid.


san.geuk said:


> I think it's still far from that racial tension, as long as cebong and kampret believe the virus was usa made conspiracy, these two groups admited or not become opinion driven for mainstream peoples, while SJW still busy critizing the government implementing psbb while they and our people are lacking in "wawasan kawasan" so its far for our people realizing some connection between the pendemic, scs issue, BRI / obor, Mekong dam ,giant manufacture base, or China as economic Giants stance in geopolitics, most of our people and Grassroots seems fail to address that


There is no cebong - kampret any more, and we should stop using those term. And no she's not referring to them.


----------



## Jatosint

Chestnut said:


> Because that's how it actually is. Unit commanders are given the discretion on how to outfit the troops under their command. The only thing that is standardized is the uniform, helmet, and rifle (though that's HIGHLY relative, you see commanders outfit their troops with different weapons like it's their own private army).
> 
> *rant ahead*:
> _It's incredibly fucking stupid how many unit commanders I met/heard demand that their troops look the exact fucking same down to the pouch placements. I've literally had so many dudes bitch to me how they aren't allowed to switch their pouches or even WEAR pouches because Colonel FuckerMcFuckFace saw some stupid documentary online and want his troops to look like a bunch of idiots. Like, **** being able to carry magazines, compass, IFAK, literally every other fucking shit. Literally one of the biggest reasons why you guys often see me bitch and moan about the boomers in the TNI._



Damn, I don't know it is that bad......


----------



## HellFireIndo

This systematic retardation should stop, making a sword so hard that it's very brittle will only make the sword weaker and easily breaks, it's also the same principle with soldiers. Older generations seems to severely lacks and absolutely short off "common sense' to even understand the _esensi _of things they are doing, stupid directionless tradition and ego stroking must stop. Why the prussians introduced their drill? _to make soldiers easier to maneuver in cohesion and to enable them fires faster than the enemy, _there's clear reason. Now what did the old geezer warlords do? _discipline for the sake of it, just to stroke their control freak ego. _Given autonomy on upper ranks made them the staple example of "military academy garbage", as to quote Downfall film : _"you call yourself generals because you spent years at the academy, where you only learn to use knife and fork". _Military academy in their time were pretty much this, _the best bureaucrat and business school in Indonesia_, stories of people joining Akmil in Orba days so that they can be Bupati someday *disgusts *me, and they call themselves soldiers? Bash me if you want for saying that, but then can you deny the fact that military being run in bureaucratic mentality decreases professionalism, no?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

@Chestnut looks like this indotech.go guys are observing this forum topic too .

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
he said on his post , the GCI radar was neither Len S200 nor the recent contract of RAT-31DL but im suspecting the RAT-31DL contract is one of the project to get key technology possibly from selex and leonardo , and im actually from one of the listed university/institution above but never heard such project from my senior/junior or even close related research professor (faculty of electrical engineering) .



HellFireIndo said:


> This systematic retardation should stop, making a sword so hard that it's very brittle will only make the sword weaker and easily breaks, it's also the same principle with soldiers. Older generations seems to severely lacks and absolutely short off "common sense' to even understand the _esensi _of things they are doing, stupid directionless tradition and ego stroking must stop. Why the prussians introduced their drill? _to make soldiers easier to maneuver in cohesion and to enable them fires faster than the enemy, _there's clear reason. Now what did the old geezer warlords do? _discipline for the sake of it, just to stroke their control freak ego. _Given autonomy on upper ranks made them the staple example of "military academy garbage", as to quote Downfall film : _"you call yourself generals because you spent years at the academy, where you only learn to use knife and fork". _Military academy in their time were pretty much this, _the best bureaucrat and business school in Indonesia_, stories of people joining Akmil in Orba days so that they can be Bupati someday *disgusts *me, and they call themselves soldiers? Bash me if you want for saying that, but then can you deny the fact that military being run in bureaucratic mentality decreases professionalism, no?


my fear the new generation in TNI administration also suffering from such problem too , hope not .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fl0gger

Chestnut said:


> Because that's how it actually is. Unit commanders are given the discretion on how to outfit the troops under their command. The only thing that is standardized is the uniform, helmet, and rifle (though that's HIGHLY relative, you see commanders outfit their troops with different weapons like it's their own private army).
> 
> *rant ahead*:
> _It's incredibly fucking stupid how many unit commanders I met/heard demand that their troops look the exact fucking same down to the pouch placements. I've literally had so many dudes bitch to me how they aren't allowed to switch their pouches or even WEAR pouches because Colonel FuckerMcFuckFace saw some stupid documentary online and want his troops to look like a bunch of idiots. Like, **** being able to carry magazines, compass, IFAK, literally every other fucking shit. Literally one of the biggest reasons why you guys often see me bitch and moan about the boomers in the TNI._


ndak usah swearing lah who do you think u are... kita semua pasti ada kekurangan dan kelebihan ndak ada yang sempurna di dunia ini ke tidak sempurnaan itu lah yang membuat kita manusia kritik membangun bagus kl nyiyir ajah atau sok paling bener ya kok ga terlalu baik juga apalagi kalimat menghakimi kita itu siapa kok menghakimi begitu beberapa postingan sampean saya perhatiakan kok mesti nyiyir meski sampean wong penting kasar e kan malah ra pantes malah menunjukan kekurangan itu nama nya kita di sini ( forum )sederajat jadi ndak perlu lah begitu ya maaf ini kl kalimat saya tidak berkenan tapi saya yakin sampean ga akan kesinggung dgn kalimat saya apalagi dengan tingkat pendidikan dan pergaulan sampean regard



HellFireIndo said:


> This systematic retardation should stop, making a sword so hard that it's very brittle will only make the sword weaker and easily breaks, it's also the same principle with soldiers. Older generations seems to severely lacks and absolutely short off "common sense' to even understand the _esensi _of things they are doing, stupid directionless tradition and ego stroking must stop. Why the prussians introduced their drill? _to make soldiers easier to maneuver in cohesion and to enable them fires faster than the enemy, _there's clear reason. Now what did the old geezer warlords do? _discipline for the sake of it, just to stroke their control freak ego. _Given autonomy on upper ranks made them the staple example of "military academy garbage", as to quote Downfall film : _"you call yourself generals because you spent years at the academy, where you only learn to use knife and fork". _Military academy in their time were pretty much this, _the best bureaucrat and business school in Indonesia_, stories of people joining Akmil in Orba days so that they can be Bupati someday *disgusts *me, and they call themselves soldiers? Bash me if you want for saying that, but then can you deny the fact that military being run in bureaucratic mentality decreases professionalism, no?


 yes and no slow but sure our military is rapidly to reform it sistem becouse if they dont meraka sendiri yang akan tergerus oleh perkembangan teknologi dan jaman kenapa slow ya karena modern tidak berarti meninggalkan jati diri TNI ya itu kedepan adalah tugas generasi penerus yang banyak berperan utk mengawal dan membawa atau mengawaki Tubuh TNI di masa akan datang lha tugas generasi saat ini adalah menyiapkan platform utk cawak generasi kedepan and it' starting..and one more thing if you just heard or berbekal katanya tanpa mengetahui fakta sebenernya ga perlu di telan mentah lalu kemudian di sampaikan itu bisa jatuh nya hasut atau fitnah lho wkwkwk...well cmiiw regard


----------



## Var Dracon

Raduga said:


> @Chestnut looks like this indotech.go guys are observing this forum topic too .
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> he said on his post , the GCI radar was neither Len S200 nor the recent contract of RAT-31DL but im suspecting the RAT-31DL contract is one of the project to get key technology possibly from selex and leonardo , and im actually from one of the listed university/institution above but never heard such project from my senior/junior or even close related research professor (faculty of electrical engineering) .
> 
> 
> my fear the new generation in TNI administration also suffering from such problem too , hope not .



It's from defense-studies.blogspot.com, from that blog I don't see anything sourced from here


----------



## Raduga

Var Dracon said:


> It's from defense-studies.blogspot.com, from that blog I don't see anything sourced from here


He does talk specifically about len s200 and RAT-31 which the discussion only seen in here , Defense studies one doesn't mention such thing.


----------



## san.geuk

We critizing our arms forces because we care about them, we want them to be profesional like in developed country, we praise current progress, but we still see some of them need to be fixed or being optimized, our mindef know this, don't take it personaly if theres some critic's we are not the Russian, ccp or north Korea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fl0gger

san.geuk said:


> We critizing our arms forces because we care about them, we want them to be profesional like in developed country, we praise current progress, but we still see some of them need to be fixed or being optimized, our mindef know this, don't take it personaly if theres some critic's we are not the Russian, ccp or north Korea


kritik itu di perlukan sebagai kontrol dan cermin selama kritik itu membangun dan di sampaikan dgn benar dan sekali lagi saya sampaiakan ga ada yang sempurna di dunia ini jadi akan selalu ada flaw atau bug yg bisa di lakukan adalah meminimalisasi hal tersebut dgn kritik yang baik bukan dengan nyiyir dan menjuge dgn swearing etc. regard


----------



## san.geuk

Fl0gger said:


> kritik itu di perlukan sebagai kontrol dan cermin selama kritik itu membangun dan di sampaikan dgn benar dan sekali lagi saya sampaiakan ga ada yang sempurna di dunia ini jadi akan selalu ada flaw atau bug yg bisa di lakukan adalah meminimalisasi hal tersebut dgn kritik yang baik bukan dengan nyiyir dan menjuge dgn swearing etc. regard



Sorry to say,

Apakah kalau belum sempurna maka lebih baik disempurnakan? tinggalkan konsep2 yg sudah usang dan tidak relevan dengan jaman, adalah tugas generasi muda di TNI harus memperbaharuinya, jika tidak ingin TNI tertinggal dengan negara2 lain di kawasan,

Deterrence, kemandirian alutsista, dan rencana MEF, harus tetap berjalan secara efektif dan efisien,
software, hardware, dan SDM harus terus di upgrade mengikuti perkembangan jaman dengan tetap berpedoman pada Sapta marga dan sumpah prajurit,

I'm not approve bashing or approve dicrediting effort for our TNI, but reality sometimes bitter for some profesionals standard

Just my 2 cent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fl0gger

san.geuk said:


> Sorry to say,
> 
> Apakah kalau belum sempurna maka lebih baik disempurnakan? tinggalkan konsep2 yg sudah usang dan tidak relevan dengan jaman, adalah tugas generasi muda di TNI harus memperbaharuinya, jika tidak ingin TNI tertinggal dengan negara2 lain di kawasan,
> 
> Deterrence, kemandirian alutsista, dan rencana MEF, harus tetap berjalan secara efektif dan efisien,
> software, hardware, dan SDM harus terus di upgrade mengikuti perkembangan jaman dengan tetap berpedoman pada Sapta marga dan sumpah prajurit,
> 
> I'm not approve bashing or approve dicrediting effort for our TNI, but reality sometimes bitter for some profesionals standard
> 
> Just my 2 cent


 yes it is saya setuju 
sekali lagi mari kita bersama memberikan kritik dan saran yang membangun dari pada hanya nyiyir ga jelas dgn kalimat yang hars dan menganggap diri sendiri sebagai yang terbaik dan yang lain salah itu yang saya kurang setuju saja karena flaw dan bug itu pasti ada kita tidak dapat menghilangkan itu tapi kita bisa memenimalisasi nya jd ndak perlu overacting ngatain bug dan flaw apalagi build up opini yang kemudian opini tersebut bagi awam lgs di iya kan saja kan bahaya heheheh i hope some body got my point here...regard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> Those stupid Bocah singkek asking for much beating, doesn't he learn history in school ?



Who? I've got so many inside my ignore list to the point I often see people quoting a post that doesn't exist


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Fl0gger said:


> ndak usah swearing lah who do you think u are... kita semua pasti ada kekurangan dan kelebihan ndak ada yang sempurna di dunia ini ke tidak sempurnaan itu lah yang membuat kita manusia kritik membangun bagus kl nyiyir ajah atau sok paling bener ya kok ga terlalu baik juga apalagi kalimat menghakimi kita itu siapa kok menghakimi begitu beberapa postingan sampean saya perhatiakan kok mesti nyiyir meski sampean wong penting kasar e kan malah ra pantes malah menunjukan kekurangan itu nama nya kita di sini ( forum )sederajat jadi ndak perlu lah begitu ya maaf ini kl kalimat saya tidak berkenan tapi saya yakin sampean ga akan kesinggung dgn kalimat saya apalagi dengan tingkat pendidikan dan pergaulan sampean regard



Walaupun saya sepakat dengan intensi sampeyan cuma dalam hal ini agak out of context, kendala linguistik. Sebenarnya yg dimaksud ybs bukan yang seperti yg Anda kira / pikirkan

Inilah sebabnya saya selalu jengkel tiap ada yg sok harus English, karna mayoritas forumer +62 disini khan bukan English speaker sehari harinya akhirnya sering missinterpretasi, apalagi bagi yg pd pakai Google translate atau sejenisnya bisa makin miss lagi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fl0gger

trishna_amṛta said:


> Walaupun saya sepakat dengan intensi sampeyan cuma dalam hal ini agak out of context, kendala linguistik. Sebenarnya yg dimaksud ybs bukan yang seperti yg Anda kira / pikirkan
> 
> Inilah sebabnya saya selalu jengkel tiap ada yg sok harus English, karna mayoritas forumer +62 disini khan bukan English speaker sehari harinya akhirnya sering missinterpretasi, apalagi bagi yg pd pakai Google translate atau sejenisnya bisa makin miss lagi.



ya mangkane aku ndak pake english yo mergo kui ya kalo saya yang salah mengartikan ya saya yang mohon maaf hanya saja pesan yang saya sampaiakan udah saya sampaiakan terima kasih atas koreksi nya


----------



## Chaplin009x

Fl0gger said:


> ndak usah swearing lah who do you think u are... kita semua pasti ada kekurangan dan kelebihan ndak ada yang sempurna di dunia ini ke tidak sempurnaan itu lah yang membuat kita manusia kritik membangun bagus kl nyiyir ajah atau sok paling bener ya kok ga terlalu baik juga apalagi kalimat menghakimi kita itu siapa kok menghakimi begitu beberapa postingan sampean saya perhatiakan kok mesti nyiyir meski sampean wong penting kasar e kan malah ra pantes malah menunjukan kekurangan itu nama nya kita di sini ( forum )sederajat jadi ndak perlu lah begitu ya maaf ini kl kalimat saya tidak berkenan tapi saya yakin sampean ga akan kesinggung dgn kalimat saya apalagi dengan tingkat pendidikan dan pergaulan sampean regard
> 
> 
> yes and no slow but sure our military is rapidly to reform it sistem becouse if they dont meraka sendiri yang akan tergerus oleh perkembangan teknologi dan jaman kenapa slow ya karena modern tidak berarti meninggalkan jati diri TNI ya itu kedepan adalah tugas generasi penerus yang banyak berperan utk mengawal dan membawa atau mengawaki Tubuh TNI di masa akan datang lha tugas generasi saat ini adalah menyiapkan platform utk cawak generasi kedepan and it' starting..and one more thing if you just heard or berbekal katanya tanpa mengetahui fakta sebenernya ga perlu di telan mentah lalu kemudian di sampaikan itu bisa jatuh nya hasut atau fitnah lho wkwkwk...well cmiiw regard


Omongane penting lur, penting BANGET. Imbuhan fck itu keren menurut dia. Enggres us gitu loh. Harusnya!! digital camo pattern seperti kostrad jadi standard kan keren modern kayak us camo. Kira2 itu maunya sesederhana itu, ya gitu sederhananya. ))



Fl0gger said:


> ya mangkane aku ndak pake english yo mergo kui ya kalo saya yang salah mengartikan ya saya yang mohon maaf hanya saja pesan yang saya sampaiakan udah saya sampaiakan terima kasih atas koreksi nya


Ini forum ada semacam kartel gitu apa ya? Kek 2 sampai 3 orang maintenance isu? Soalnya kayak ada polanya :v


----------



## Raduga

Chaplin009x said:


> Omongane penting lur, penting BANGET. Imbuhan fck itu keren menurut dia. Enggres us gitu loh. Harusnya!! digital camo pattern seperti kostrad jadi standard kan keren modern kayak us camo. Kira2 itu maunya sesederhana itu, ya gitu sederhananya. ))
> 
> 
> Ini forum ada semacam kartel gitu apa ya? Kek 2 sampai 3 orang maintenance isu? Soalnya kayak ada polanya :v


i dont think such group exist , only a few people that already seen a bitterness in how our administration deal with defense matter , seperti berita yang saya share kemarin soal bancakan dan broker dalam tender Kapal perang , it's literally one of the "Tip of the iceberg" only , tapi kadang lupa juga setiap institusi pasti ada 2 pihak yang satu yang mau benerin kejalan yang lebih baik , yang satu ya cuman nyari sapi perah , cuman mungkin karena yang sering kedengeran atau di posting ini berita yang jelek (yang notabene nya nilai jual berita nya lebih gede) , secara ga langsung jadi tergeneralisir juga seluruh bagian institusi itu .

"ranting" itu gapapa sebener nya "asal ada batas nya" , biasa nya ranting itu normal terjadi pada manusia bila ngeliat sesuatu yang salah , pengen coba dibenerin tapi ga punya kuasa buat lakuin itu , atau mungkin kurang tau harus mulai darimana .

that's just my little opinion about a buzz in here , let's make this forum more conducive till now shall we .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fl0gger

Chaplin009x said:


> Omongane penting lur, penting BANGET. Imbuhan fck itu keren menurut dia. Enggres us gitu loh. Harusnya!! digital camo pattern seperti kostrad jadi standard kan keren modern kayak us camo. Kira2 itu maunya sesederhana itu, ya gitu sederhananya. ))
> 
> 
> Ini forum ada semacam kartel gitu apa ya? Kek 2 sampai 3 orang maintenance isu? Soalnya kayak ada polanya :v


wah kalau itu saya yo ndak tau hanya saja menurut saya kok ya yg di sampaiakan itu ttp bahasa yang tidak pantas opo aku salah ngartik ne ya ndak tau ya terima kasib udh di ingat kan juga cmn kan perasaan toefl ku yo ra elek nemen wong yo pernah sekolah koki mang texas chiken barang opo ya skr itu pemaknaan nya berbeda ya ndk tau saya wkwkwkwk

nah 


Raduga said:


> i dont think such group exist , only a few people that already seen a bitterness in how our administration deal with defense matter , seperti berita yang saya share kemarin soal bancakan dan broker dalam tender Kapal perang , it's literally one of the "Tip of the iceberg" only , tapi kadang lupa juga setiap institusi pasti ada 2 pihak yang satu yang mau benerin kejalan yang lebih baik , yang satu ya cuman nyari sapi perah , cuman mungkin karena yang sering kedengeran atau di posting ini berita yang jelek (yang notabene nya nilai jual berita nya lebih gede) , secara ga langsung jadi tergeneralisir juga seluruh bagian institusi itu .
> 
> "ranting" itu gapapa sebener nya "asal ada batas nya" , biasa nya ranting itu normal terjadi pada manusia bila ngeliat sesuatu yang salah , pengen coba dibenerin tapi ga punya kuasa buat lakuin itu , atau mungkin kurang tau harus mulai darimana .
> 
> that's just my little opinion about a buzz in here , let's make this forum more conducive till now shall we .


nah ini saya juga setuju mas cmn sekali lagi yang mau saya sampaikan adalah penggalangan opini itu lho yang bahaya bahasa marketing nya yang bahaya kl di tangkap maaf geh saya pake bahasa orang awam dan kemudia dia he eh atau di aminin saja itu bahaya lho karena emng itu tujuan nya nah itu yang saya permasalahkan forum diskusi tapi kalo kemudian ndak sehat karena dis informasi juga penggalangan opini yang akhir nya memecah para forumer jadi pro a dan b itu yang saya harap tidak terjadi eman" kl jadi mati seperti forum sebelah...maaf lho ini saya hanya tidak mengingin kan hal demikian terjadi dengan tidak mengurangi rasa hormat saya ke rekan semua mari lebih bijaksana dlm ber forum apalagi ini forum internasional hosting nya juga pakistan lah menurut jenengan semua forum seperti ini apa ndak ada yang ngawasi...? kan bahaya gitu loh maksud saya ya maaf ini sekali lagi regard..


----------



## Nike

Fl0gger said:


> wah kalau itu saya yo ndak tau hanya saja menurut saya kok ya yg di sampaiakan itu ttp bahasa yang tidak pantas opo aku salah ngartik ne ya ndak tau ya terima kasib udh di ingat kan juga cmn kan perasaan toefl ku yo ra elek nemen wong yo pernah sekolah koki mang texas chiken barang opo ya skr itu pemaknaan nya berbeda ya ndk tau saya wkwkwkwk
> 
> nah
> 
> nah ini saya juga setuju mas cmn sekali lagi yang mau saya sampaikan adalah penggalangan opini itu lho yang bahaya bahasa marketing nya yang bahaya kl di tangkap maaf geh saya pake bahasa orang awam dan kemudia dia he eh atau di aminin saja itu bahaya lho karena emng itu tujuan nya nah itu yang saya permasalahkan forum diskusi tapi kalo kemudian ndak sehat karena dis informasi juga penggalangan opini yang akhir nya memecah para forumer jadi pro a dan b itu yang saya harap tidak terjadi eman" kl jadi mati seperti forum sebelah...maaf lho ini saya hanya tidak mengingin kan hal demikian terjadi dengan tidak mengurangi rasa hormat saya ke rekan semua mari lebih bijaksana dlm ber forum apalagi ini forum internasional hosting nya juga pakistan lah menurut jenengan semua forum seperti ini apa ndak ada yang ngawasi...? kan bahaya gitu loh maksud saya ya maaf ini sekali lagi regard..



Use English lah



trishna_amṛta said:


> Walaupun saya sepakat dengan intensi sampeyan cuma dalam hal ini agak out of context, kendala linguistik. Sebenarnya yg dimaksud ybs bukan yang seperti yg Anda kira / pikirkan
> 
> Inilah sebabnya saya selalu jengkel tiap ada yg sok harus English, karna mayoritas forumer +62 disini khan bukan English speaker sehari harinya akhirnya sering missinterpretasi, apalagi bagi yg pd pakai Google translate atau sejenisnya bisa makin miss lagi.



Well in this place we are the guest


----------



## Chaplin009x

Fl0gger said:


> wah kalau itu saya yo ndak tau hanya saja menurut saya kok ya yg di sampaiakan itu ttp bahasa yang tidak pantas opo aku salah ngartik ne ya ndak tau ya terima kasib udh di ingat kan juga cmn kan perasaan toefl ku yo ra elek nemen wong yo pernah sekolah koki mang texas chiken barang opo ya skr itu pemaknaan nya berbeda ya ndk tau saya wkwkwkwk
> 
> nah
> 
> nah ini saya juga setuju mas cmn sekali lagi yang mau saya sampaikan adalah penggalangan opini itu lho yang bahaya bahasa marketing nya yang bahaya kl di tangkap maaf geh saya pake bahasa orang awam dan kemudia dia he eh atau di aminin saja itu bahaya lho karena emng itu tujuan nya nah itu yang saya permasalahkan forum diskusi tapi kalo kemudian ndak sehat karena dis informasi juga penggalangan opini yang akhir nya memecah para forumer jadi pro a dan b itu yang saya harap tidak terjadi eman" kl jadi mati seperti forum sebelah...maaf lho ini saya hanya tidak mengingin kan hal demikian terjadi dengan tidak mengurangi rasa hormat saya ke rekan semua mari lebih bijaksana dlm ber forum apalagi ini forum internasional hosting nya juga pakistan lah menurut jenengan semua forum seperti ini apa ndak ada yang ngawasi...? kan bahaya gitu loh maksud saya ya maaf ini sekali lagi regard..





Fl0gger said:


> wah kalau itu saya yo ndak tau hanya saja menurut saya kok ya yg di sampaiakan itu ttp bahasa yang tidak pantas opo aku salah ngartik ne ya ndak tau ya terima kasib udh di ingat kan juga cmn kan perasaan toefl ku yo ra elek nemen wong yo pernah sekolah koki mang texas chiken barang opo ya skr itu pemaknaan nya berbeda ya ndk tau saya wkwkwkwk
> 
> nah
> 
> nah ini saya juga setuju mas cmn sekali lagi yang mau saya sampaikan adalah penggalangan opini itu lho yang bahaya bahasa marketing nya yang bahaya kl di tangkap maaf geh saya pake bahasa orang awam dan kemudia dia he eh atau di aminin saja itu bahaya lho karena emng itu tujuan nya nah itu yang saya permasalahkan forum diskusi tapi kalo kemudian ndak sehat karena dis informasi juga penggalangan opini yang akhir nya memecah para forumer jadi pro a dan b itu yang saya harap tidak terjadi eman" kl jadi mati seperti forum sebelah...maaf lho ini saya hanya tidak mengingin kan hal demikian terjadi dengan tidak mengurangi rasa hormat saya ke rekan semua mari lebih bijaksana dlm ber forum apalagi ini forum internasional hosting nya juga pakistan lah menurut jenengan semua forum seperti ini apa ndak ada yang ngawasi...? kan bahaya gitu loh maksud saya ya maaf ini sekali lagi regard..


Laiyo mandak mung seragam ae fuk fak fuk fak ngomong mas kene tak umbasne seragam putih abang hhh


----------



## san.geuk

Chaplin009x said:


> Omongane penting lur, penting BANGET. Imbuhan fck itu keren menurut dia. Enggres us gitu loh. Harusnya!! digital camo pattern seperti kostrad jadi standard kan keren modern kayak us camo. Kira2 itu maunya sesederhana itu, ya gitu sederhananya. ))
> 
> 
> Ini forum ada semacam kartel gitu apa ya? Kek 2 sampai 3 orang maintenance isu? Soalnya kayak ada polanya :v



setiap diskusi pasti ada pro dan kontra, yang pro belum tentu sendiri, demikian juga yang kontra belum tentu juga sendirian, pasti ada persamaan-persamaan persepsi walaupun dalam diskusi sebelumnya ada hal2 yang kontra, bisa saja hari ini misalnya saya berbeda pendapat tapi lain hari saya bisa satu persepsi dengan sampeyan dan itu wajar kalau kita sama-sama tulus berdiskusi



Chaplin009x said:


> Laiyo mandak mung seragam ae fuk fak fuk fak ngomong mas kene tak umbasne seragam putih abang hhh



lebih baik diskusi gunakan bahasa indonesia jika sungkan berbahasa inggris, tidak semua orang mengerti apa yang anda tulis

because we are guest here so better use english

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Use English lah
> 
> 
> 
> Well in this place we are the guest


Its okay, let him be. It will also encourage other Indonesian member that is not confident with their English to be more active, even lurkers could become new member. But still try to use English, use bahasa Indonesia to explains in details and give summary in English.

Mods sebelumnya pernah komplain karena postingan dulu kebanyakan pakai bahasa indonesia, tapi sekarang member sudah kebanyakan pakai inggris, dan mods ga pernah nongol lagi buat komplain. Lagian kalau cuman ngebahas yang member luar ga harus mudeng pakai bahasa indonesia gapapa lah, nanti kalau mod protes lagi ya tinggal dibicarakan saja nanti.


----------



## Fl0gger

ya


Nike said:


> Use English lah
> 
> 
> 
> Well in this place we are the guest


well its on purpose i use our language becouse i think its more accaptable to others abaout the point what i said or told some of bahasa arent have pre nounce or definition or cognition exactly in english neiter do the oposite thats why i use bahasa and also i think it more save for us so that the information its only inside not for the out side.
lah sekarang saya tanya paham ga sama apa yang coba saya sampaikan di atas kl paham ya alhamdulillah kl endak ya juga gpp sebener nya karena kenapa itu apa yang saya tulis di atas bahasanya ambigu lho bias bnyk makna ndak karuan apa yang saya maksud itu bisa di pahami sama yang lain juga jadi dari pada salah paham ya saya gunakan bahasa sebagai senjata agar yang saya maksud bisa dengan mudah di pahami yang lain regard


----------



## HellFireIndo

Jane gawe coro enggres gapopo se kon iku, belajaro men ben iso kontribusi seng akeh, jok ndekem ndek cangkangmu ae, gak kiro netes wadoh. Iki ngono forum luar men, yo sakpantese awak dewe, sebagai tamu yo hormati lah peraturan ndek kene, iki gak perkoro opo opo tentune gak perkoro elitisme, gak, kadang iku onok wong luar yo mampir ndek kene, yo sungkan se wonge lek ndelok awak dewe gawe boso seng de'e gak ngerti. Deloken a iki ngunu website Pakistan, tapi yo terbuka gawe wong negoro liyo, lahyo mosok awak dewe kate ekslusif? yo ironis tah.

Wes talah men, paling gak ndek kene awakmu iso belajar enggres, iso nyoba gawe boso iku pisan, kene, ojok terlalu tertutup lah pikiranmu, gakpopo bosomu gak patek apik, gak onok seng ngguyui, tapi yo ojok merasa sinis lek wong liyo ngelakoni hal seng sewajare tapi awakmu gak nyaman, yo ojok di-antagonis-no tah.


----------



## Chestnut

The fact that some of you are seething over me saying **** or swearing in English in general instead of what the context was about is incredibly disheartening. This is literally how those boomers stay in power. You guys are more incline to get mad over small trivial things instead of the bigger picture. If you spent half as much time lobbying and raising awareness about the lack of transparency, ego stroking, or corrupt dealings in Menhan and the TNI as you do attacking people for speaking English or swearing none of what I said would still exist today.

I'm not apologizing over what I said. We're in an English speaking forum, speak English or obviously the mods are going to get mad and do something about it. It's not racism nor elitism and no you DON'T HAVE to be here if you don't like it. Feel free to go back to Kaskus.

Moving on.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gen3115

sorry for disrupting the argument here, but I think i haven't properly introduced myself too, I used to be silent lurker here, but I've decided I want to also contribute and take part in discussions if possible and if its okay with members here

Btw sorry if this is a random question, but I read a tweet from Alman's twitter long time ago, about AIM-120 requiring US approval to be used or fired, I think he also mentioned that even RMAF and RSAF AIM-120's required US approval to be fired against other aircraft. But I also read up on the Pakistan vs India skirmish that happened last year and I read that Pakistani F-16 with their AIM-120's was able to shoot down IAF planes and this was based on Indian claim that PAF used their F-16's + AIM-120 and they even showed proof of it if i remember correctly, India also claims that they shot down an F-16 but even the US denied this since they have a close watch on PAF's F-16's https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-16s-shot-down-in-indian-battle-idUSKCN1RH0IM

This made me wonder if the AIM-120 US approval requirement is true since it would surprise me if US gave Pakistan approval to shoot down Indian planes and I know some people here also mention to take the tweets on twitter with a grain of salt, just want to know if anyone has info here whether the approval requirement is true and if anybody has opinion of it?


----------



## zargonmuntanu

i thought there's discussion about sub or something
turns out it's just about language
smh


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> The fact that some of you are seething over me saying **** or swearing in English in general instead of what the context was about is incredibly disheartening. This is literally how those boomers stay in power. You guys are more incline to get mad over small trivial things instead of the bigger picture. If you spent half as much time lobbying and raising awareness about the lack of transparency, ego stroking, or corrupt dealings in Menhan and the TNI as you do attacking people for speaking English or swearing none of what I said would still exist today.
> 
> I'm not apologizing over what I said. We're in an English speaking forum, speak English or obviously the mods are going to get mad and do something about it. It's not racism nor elitism and no you DON'T HAVE to be here if you don't like it. Feel free to go back to Kaskus.
> 
> Moving on.


I'm with you, I'm done with this corrupt dealings, mafia, dirty sales inside MoD and TNI. It really messed our modernization plan and i must say our modernization won't succes/perfect if the situation keep going like this.

I really hope we can take an example like Australia on procurement, well planned and not messed up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Gen3115 said:


> sorry for disrupting the argument here, but I think i haven't properly introduced myself too, I used to be silent lurker here, but I've decided I want to also contribute and take part in discussions if possible and if its okay with members here
> 
> Btw sorry if this is a random question, but I read a tweet from Alman's twitter long time ago, about AIM-120 requiring US approval to be used or fired, I think he also mentioned that even RMAF and RSAF AIM-120's required US approval to be fired against other aircraft. But I also read up on the Pakistan vs India skirmish that happened last year and I read that Pakistani F-16 with their AIM-120's was able to shoot down IAF planes and this was based on Indian claim that PAF used their F-16's + AIM-120 and they even showed proof of it if i remember correctly, India also claims that they shot down an F-16 but even the US denied this since they have a close watch on PAF's F-16's https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-16s-shot-down-in-indian-battle-idUSKCN1RH0IM
> 
> This made me wonder if the AIM-120 US approval requirement is true since it would surprise me if US gave Pakistan approval to shoot down Indian planes and I know some people here also mention to take the tweets on twitter with a grain of salt, just want to know if anyone has info here whether the approval requirement is true and if anybody has opinion of it?


Kind of absurd. Let's say Singapore detect an imminent air threat, did you think they have time spared for lobbying US, equipping their eagles with amraam, and then finally scramble?!
A tiny nation like them only got seconds to make decisions.


----------



## striver44

I don't know what to say, is this a joke??

*Pengurus GP Ansor Jember Bertemu Pengusaha Alutsista*
Minggu, 19 April 2020, 10:29 WIB

Reporter : Oryza A. Wirawan








Ifan Ariadna (kiri) dan Ketua GP Ansor Jember Ayub Junaidi
Jember (beritajatim.com) – Perwakilan pengurus anak cabang Gerakan Pemuda Ansor Kabupaten Jember, Jawa Timur, bertemu dengan pengusaha peralatan utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista), Ifan Ariadna, di Aula Abdurrahman Wahid, Sabtu (18/4/2020).

Pertemuan ini merupakan bagian dari silaturahim dan pengenalan Ifan sebagai bakal calon bupati dalam pemilihan kepala daerah tahun ini. “Mas Ifan sebelum ke Dewan Pimpinan Cabang PKB, sudah bersilaturahmi dan berkomunikasi dengan Pengurus Cabang Nahdlatul Ulama Jember dan Cabang Kencong. Mas Ifan juga sudah bertemu dengan pengurus majelis wakil cabang (MWC) NU Jember,” kata Ketua GP Ansor Jember Ayub Junaidi.

Ifan adalah santri Pondok Pesantren As-Shiddiqi Putra dan lahir di Kecamatan Bangsalsari. Setelah sempat kuliah di Malang dan menjadi aktivis Himpunan Mahasiswa Islam, ia lalu bekerja di Jakarta sebagai jurnalis televisi. Lepas dari pekerjaan jurnalis, ia memilih menekuni bidang usaha alutsista.
“Kebetulan dengan adanya kontestasi pilkada di Jember, kami terpanggil mengikuti. Saya merasa terpanggil dengan daerah kelahiran saya yang kondisinya seperti ini. Sangat beda kondisi Kabupaten Jember saat saya masih sekolah dasar, SMP, sampai SMA dibandingkan saat ini. Banyak angka kualitatif dan kuantitatif mengalami stagnasi, bahkan kemunduran terkait perkembangan di Kabupaten Jember,” kata Ifan.

Ifan menyoroti kemunduran peringkat indeks pembangunan manusia pada masa pemerintahan daerah saat ini dibandingkan masa pemerintahan sebelumnya. “Bahkan kalah dengan kabupaten tetangga. Sebagai pemuda asal Jember, saya sangat miris melihat kondisi saat ini. Kami ingin berbagi ide dan gagasan bagaimana membangun Jember ke depan,” katanya. [wir/suf]



https://beritajatim.com/peristiwa/pengurus-gp-ansor-jember-bertemu-pengusaha-alutsista/


----------



## Kansel

Brand new Mercedes-Benz heavy duty truck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

striver44 said:


> I don't know what to say, is this a joke??
> 
> *Pengurus GP Ansor Jember Bertemu Pengusaha Alutsista*
> Minggu, 19 April 2020, 10:29 WIB
> 
> Reporter : Oryza A. Wirawan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ifan Ariadna (kiri) dan Ketua GP Ansor Jember Ayub Junaidi
> Jember (beritajatim.com) – Perwakilan pengurus anak cabang Gerakan Pemuda Ansor Kabupaten Jember, Jawa Timur, bertemu dengan pengusaha peralatan utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista), Ifan Ariadna, di Aula Abdurrahman Wahid, Sabtu (18/4/2020).
> 
> Pertemuan ini merupakan bagian dari silaturahim dan pengenalan Ifan sebagai bakal calon bupati dalam pemilihan kepala daerah tahun ini. “Mas Ifan sebelum ke Dewan Pimpinan Cabang PKB, sudah bersilaturahmi dan berkomunikasi dengan Pengurus Cabang Nahdlatul Ulama Jember dan Cabang Kencong. Mas Ifan juga sudah bertemu dengan pengurus majelis wakil cabang (MWC) NU Jember,” kata Ketua GP Ansor Jember Ayub Junaidi.
> 
> Ifan adalah santri Pondok Pesantren As-Shiddiqi Putra dan lahir di Kecamatan Bangsalsari. Setelah sempat kuliah di Malang dan menjadi aktivis Himpunan Mahasiswa Islam, ia lalu bekerja di Jakarta sebagai jurnalis televisi. Lepas dari pekerjaan jurnalis, ia memilih menekuni bidang usaha alutsista.
> “Kebetulan dengan adanya kontestasi pilkada di Jember, kami terpanggil mengikuti. Saya merasa terpanggil dengan daerah kelahiran saya yang kondisinya seperti ini. Sangat beda kondisi Kabupaten Jember saat saya masih sekolah dasar, SMP, sampai SMA dibandingkan saat ini. Banyak angka kualitatif dan kuantitatif mengalami stagnasi, bahkan kemunduran terkait perkembangan di Kabupaten Jember,” kata Ifan.
> 
> Ifan menyoroti kemunduran peringkat indeks pembangunan manusia pada masa pemerintahan daerah saat ini dibandingkan masa pemerintahan sebelumnya. “Bahkan kalah dengan kabupaten tetangga. Sebagai pemuda asal Jember, saya sangat miris melihat kondisi saat ini. Kami ingin berbagi ide dan gagasan bagaimana membangun Jember ke depan,” katanya. [wir/suf]
> 
> 
> 
> https://beritajatim.com/peristiwa/pengurus-gp-ansor-jember-bertemu-pengusaha-alutsista/


I don't get it. 
So he was a reporter turn alutsista enterprenuer??
HOW??
no mention of what kind of alutsista though


----------



## striver44

umigami said:


> I don't get it.
> So he was a reporter turn alutsista enterprenuer??
> HOW??
> no mention of what kind of alutsista though


if you're confused, than I'm even more confused than you

btw what's a ormas have to do with alutsista btw???? many ormas really want to function like real militaries lel


----------



## umigami

striver44 said:


> if you're confused, than I'm even more confused than you
> 
> btw what's a ormas have to do with alutsista btw???? many ormas really want to function like real militaries lel


No.. it's just that they two are knew each other, sahabat lama. It's not like Ormas dictating what TNI should buy.
I HOPE...!!


----------



## V3NOM12

What i understand, Ifan is a kader ansor and turned out to be pengusaha alutsista. But he want to become kepala daerah so he went for silaturrahmi alias nyari dukungan. Its nothing that ansor will dictate pengadaan alutsista.


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

So I was looking at Alman Helvas's tweet about the Terma-Hensoldt offering:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249879448255524864
And I realized that it is the exact same fit-out on the Baden-Wurttemberg class frigate/destroyer of the German Navy. Down to the relevant sub-systems.

After talking to knowledgeable parties and discussing the differences between the two offerings, it is in my opinion that the Navy should really pick Terma's offer over THALES's SMART-S or SMART-L with APAR.

Yes, although the L band would offer superior range over the X/S bands on the TRS-4D, the TRS-4D is a newer and (arguably) more reliable radar. With newer equipment comes the possibility of upgrades in the long run, meaning there is a good chance that the range can one day be improved. Now I'm not trying to downplay the SMART-L, but the biggest issue with the SMART-L is the APAR air tracking unit. For the most part, the APAR is a dated system, and is only there because the SMART-L is simply a search radar. Although the TRS-4D doesn't have the same range of an L band radar, it (likely) searches and tracks more targets than a SMART-L + APAR can do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jatosint

Kansel said:


> Yeah, my friend experienced it, he followed the instructions from this video, hope this can help you too.



Done that since Friday but there is still no response from Twitter


----------



## Fl0gger

Chestnut said:


> The fact that some of you are seething over me saying **** or swearing in English in general instead of what the context was about is incredibly disheartening. This is literally how those boomers stay in power. You guys are more incline to get mad over small trivial things instead of the bigger picture. If you spent half as much time lobbying and raising awareness about the lack of transparency, ego stroking, or corrupt dealings in Menhan and the TNI as you do attacking people for speaking English or swearing none of what I said would still exist today.
> 
> I'm not apologizing over what I said. We're in an English speaking forum, speak English or obviously the mods are going to get mad and do something about it. It's not racism nor elitism and no you DON'T HAVE to be here if you don't like it. Feel free to go back to Kaskus.
> 
> Moving on.


you just dont get my point it realy show who u are and your degree and that enough for me wkwkwkw 
and for others i am not opposing the critics
.just dont like if its not being told or said properly using word like f*ck or boomer is insulting words and the one you all dont understand is i am not the one who dont accept critcs but you are and sales or sponsored are always evil in disguise specily sales who doesnt get the cake
and one last think Jangan Anggap Nasehat Cuma Omong Kosong ...hope some one know what i mean regard


HellFireIndo said:


> Jane gawe coro enggres gapopo se kon iku, belajaro men ben iso kontribusi seng akeh, jok ndekem ndek cangkangmu ae, gak kiro netes wadoh. Iki ngono forum luar men, yo sakpantese awak dewe, sebagai tamu yo hormati lah peraturan ndek kene, iki gak perkoro opo opo tentune gak perkoro elitisme, gak, kadang iku onok wong luar yo mampir ndek kene, yo sungkan se wonge lek ndelok awak dewe gawe boso seng de'e gak ngerti. Deloken a iki ngunu website Pakistan, tapi yo terbuka gawe wong negoro liyo, lahyo mosok awak dewe kate ekslusif? yo ironis tah.
> 
> Wes talah men, paling gak ndek kene awakmu iso belajar enggres, iso nyoba gawe boso iku pisan, kene, ojok terlalu tertutup lah pikiranmu, gakpopo bosomu gak patek apik, gak onok seng ngguyui, tapi yo ojok merasa sinis lek wong liyo ngelakoni hal seng sewajare tapi awakmu gak nyaman, yo ojok di-antagonis-no tah.



and for you jaka sembung mangan ketan bro you just dont know and i forgive you couse you jusy simply dont know

the point is we should be greatfull if someone remind you about one thing its not proper not becouse they hate but they are care for us but hope that the advise or reminder is said or told without more hurting words and dont just take or reply a comment without read it for a top or whole of it so you do understand the metter hope we all agree about this let it be end here let's move on regard


----------



## Chaplin009x

Fl0gger said:


> you just dont get my point it realy show who u are and your degree and that enough for me wkwkwkw
> and for others i am not opposing the critics
> .just dont like if its not being told or said properly using word like f*ck or boomer is insulting words and the one you all dont understand is i am not the one who dont accept critcs but you are and sales or sponsored are always evil in disguise specily sales who doesnt get the cake
> and one last think Jangan Anggap Nasehat Cuma Omong Kosong ...hope some one know what i mean regard
> 
> 
> and for you jaka sembung mangan ketan bro you just dont know and i forgive you couse you jusy simply dont know
> 
> the point is we should be greatfull if someone remind you about one thing its not proper not becouse they hate but they are care for us but hope that the advise or reminder is said or told without more hurting words and dont just take or reply a comment without read it for a top or whole of it so you do understand the metter hope we all agree about this let it be end here let's move on regard


is there someone who needs an apology, no i don't. I just don't think about it. Hhh. he drove someone to Kaskus? because kaskus is a place for lowly forumers? maybe that's what he meant. what if that person doesn't want to? Did you tell your mama? his response shows immaturity. Cukup lur.



umigami said:


> No.. it's just that they two are knew each other, sahabat lama. It's not like Ormas dictating what TNI should buy.
> I HOPE...!!


for all who have valid data and can be used as evidence of an investigation. not just a rumor for sure
https://kws.kpk.go.id


----------



## Lasa-X

Chestnut said:


> So I was looking at Alman Helvas's tweet about the Terma-Hensoldt offering:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249879448255524864
> And I realized that it is the exact same fit-out on the Baden-Wurttemberg class frigate/destroyer of the German Navy. Down to the relevant sub-systems.
> 
> After talking to knowledgeable parties and discussing the differences between the two offerings, it is in my opinion that the Navy should really pick Terma's offer over THALES's SMART-S or SMART-L with APAR.
> 
> Yes, although the L band would offer superior range over the X/S bands on the TRS-4D, the TRS-4D is a newer and (arguably) more reliable radar. With newer equipment comes the possibility of upgrades in the long run, meaning there is a good chance that the range can one day be improved. Now I'm not trying to downplay the SMART-L, but the biggest issue with the SMART-L is the APAR air tracking unit. For the most part, the APAR is a dated system, and is only there because the SMART-L is simply a search radar. Although the TRS-4D doesn't have the same range of an L band radar, it (likely) searches and tracks more targets than a SMART-L + APAR can do.


Well, a bit disapointed if a big warship using the same radar as smaller ship but then again, money talks. And even F125 using it too. 
So TRS-4D or Smart-S mk.2 is in the same class. Choose Smart-S for commonality with the exisiting radars or TRS-4D for cheaper product. 

I'm thinking about using Terma's products for ships up to OPV. And Thales for frigate and above.


----------



## Raduga

Chestnut said:


> So I was looking at Alman Helvas's tweet about the Terma-Hensoldt offering:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249879448255524864
> And I realized that it is the exact same fit-out on the Baden-Wurttemberg class frigate/destroyer of the German Navy. Down to the relevant sub-systems.
> 
> After talking to knowledgeable parties and discussing the differences between the two offerings, it is in my opinion that the Navy should really pick Terma's offer over THALES's SMART-S or SMART-L with APAR.
> 
> Yes, although the L band would offer superior range over the X/S bands on the TRS-4D, the TRS-4D is a newer and (arguably) more reliable radar. With newer equipment comes the possibility of upgrades in the long run, meaning there is a good chance that the range can one day be improved. Now I'm not trying to downplay the SMART-L, but the biggest issue with the SMART-L is the APAR air tracking unit. For the most part, the APAR is a dated system, and is only there because the SMART-L is simply a search radar. Although the TRS-4D doesn't have the same range of an L band radar, it (likely) searches and tracks more targets than a SMART-L + APAR can do.





Lasa-X said:


> Well, a bit disapointed if a big warship using the same radar as smaller ship but then again, money talks. And even F125 using it too.
> So TRS-4D or Smart-S mk.2 is in the same class. Choose Smart-S for commonality with the exisiting radars or TRS-4D for cheaper product.
> 
> I'm thinking about using Terma's products for ships up to OPV. And Thales for frigate and above.


that's literally what i already told before in a few previous page , however SMART-L are not limited to APAR + SMART-L combination only , SMART-L can be integrated to another X/S band radar , for example the italian and french destroyer use combination of their own made radar and thales one , EMPAR + SMART-L , the brits also use different combination of SAMPSON + SMART-L , SMART-L is important part to have a long range volume search and surveillance they are classified as Early Warning Radar , their purpose also the one that makes European Frigate having an Anti Ballistic Missile capability with search range over 2000km (for ABM since it's not affected by earth curvature) , i think the maximum-ish search range for SMART-L if we count earth curvature is around 480-500km , that's why i crave for Fixed Array TRS-4D (the fixed one and rotator version have a slight difference in specification and performance) + SMART-L combination , that would really help our kohanudnass (our frigate will literally become a floating SATRAD if equip with such) , and i guess Terma subsystem is OK if not better.

so , TRS-4D Fixed Array + SMART-L (EWC) would be a good combination.

TRS-4D rotator :250km , 1000 targets tracking ,
https://www.hensoldt.net/fileadmin/...ems/0810_17_TRS-4D_R_Infoblatt_E_intranet.pdf

TRS-4D Fixed Array : 300km , 1500 targets tracking ,
https://www.hensoldt.net/fileadmin/hensoldt/Datenblätter/300818_TRS-4D_Fixed_Panel_datasheet_E.pdf



Chaplin009x said:


> is there someone who needs an apology, no i don't. I just don't think about it. Hhh. he drove someone to Kaskus? because kaskus is a place for lowly forumers? maybe that's what he meant. what if that person doesn't want to? Did you tell your mama? his response shows immaturity. Cukup lur.
> 
> 
> for all who have valid data and can be used as evidence of an investigation. not just a rumor for sure
> https://kws.kpk.go.id


i never really think kaskus formil is like that , maybe that applied to current state of formil, i thought kaskus formil is getting deserted , gara gara informan nya juga pada pindah forum (kenyot dkk) , lebih sering nimbrung di FB , 2014 keatas berita yang lumayan bisa diangkat (dan dibanting lagi) juga udah mulai jarang .


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> Use English lah
> Well in this place we are the guest



Kita tamu yg kurang dihargai disini. Contohnya kalau kita di trolled kita bales nge troll kita yg disalahin apalagi kalau pelakunya dari Tiongkok (mereka prioritas disini) itu belum lagi tiap negara kita kena musibah bencana alam pasti banyak yg sorak itu buzzer Tiongkok dan Singkek.

Coba silakan cek thread negara lain mereka juga pada pakai bahasa mereka masing2x ga semua English



Fl0gger said:


> ya
> 
> well its on purpose i use our language becouse i think its more accaptable to others abaout the point what i said or told some of bahasa arent have pre nounce or definition or cognition exactly in english neiter do the oposite thats why i use bahasa and also i think it more save for us so that the information its only inside not for the out side.
> lah sekarang saya tanya paham ga sama apa yang coba saya sampaikan di atas kl paham ya alhamdulillah kl endak ya juga gpp sebener nya karena kenapa itu apa yang saya tulis di atas bahasanya ambigu lho bias bnyk makna ndak karuan apa yang saya maksud itu bisa di pahami sama yang lain juga jadi dari pada salah paham ya saya gunakan bahasa sebagai senjata agar yang saya maksud bisa dengan mudah di pahami yang lain regard



Nach betul itu  Saya sendiri kalau nulis disini terpaksa saya "simplified" struktur grammar & vocabulary karna kalau saya full English saya yakin bisa banyak "miss" nya yg baca



HellFireIndo said:


> Jane gawe coro enggres gapopo se kon iku, belajaro men ben iso kontribusi seng akeh, jok ndekem ndek cangkangmu ae, gak kiro netes wadoh. Iki ngono forum luar men, yo sakpantese awak dewe, sebagai tamu yo hormati lah peraturan ndek kene, iki gak perkoro opo opo tentune gak perkoro elitisme, gak, kadang iku onok wong luar yo mampir ndek kene, yo sungkan se wonge lek ndelok awak dewe gawe boso seng de'e gak ngerti. Deloken a iki ngunu website Pakistan, tapi yo terbuka gawe wong negoro liyo, lahyo mosok awak dewe kate ekslusif? yo ironis tah.
> 
> Wes talah men, paling gak ndek kene awakmu iso belajar enggres, iso nyoba gawe boso iku pisan, kene, ojok terlalu tertutup lah pikiranmu, gakpopo bosomu gak patek apik, gak onok seng ngguyui, tapi yo ojok merasa sinis lek wong liyo ngelakoni hal seng sewajare tapi awakmu gak nyaman, yo ojok di-antagonis-no tah.



Kendala e khan mayoritas poster neng kene khan duduk English speajer mbendino ne, dadi jenenge "expression" ancen podo akeh seng ga dongk.
Lek aku pribadi ancen English speaker mbendino ne masio kadang campur coro londo / german (tergantung karo sopo) alias JongLish (Jowo English)


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> Kita tamu yg kurang dihargai disini. Contohnya kalau kita di trolled kita bales nge troll kita yg disalahin apalagi kalau pelakunya dari Tiongkok (mereka prioritas disini) itu belum lagi tiap negara kita kena musibah bencana alam pasti banyak yg sorak itu buzzer Tiongkok dan Singkek.
> 
> Coba silakan cek thread negara lain mereka juga pada pakai bahasa mereka masing2x ga semua English
> 
> 
> 
> Nach betul itu  Saya sendiri kalau nulis disini terpaksa saya "simplified" struktur grammar & vocabulary karna kalau saya full English saya yakin bisa banyak "miss" nya yg baca
> 
> 
> 
> Kendala e khan mayoritas poster neng kene khan duduk English speajer mbendino ne, dadi jenenge "expression" ancen podo akeh seng ga dongk.
> Lek aku pribadi ancen English speaker mbendino ne masio kadang campur coro londo / german (tergantung karo sopo) alias JongLish (Jowo English)



That's that and this is this, mod and administrator is Pakistanis they are mostly retired Army member or whatever mostly hold the view of China as their tested iron brother allies. If they had bias, is only natural. 

Meanwhile we are merely their guest only useful to increased the traffic here. As simple as that, they can banned us or kicked us out on whim, many Individuals with good knowledge had suffered that. I don't wish that for true blood Indonesians members here. The likes of Kadrun worshipper or Fake Singkek, I don't care. 


-----------
I found from decade here, this is okay to retaliate and put pressure against Chinese here, but the bottom line is don't put rascist remark against them or put disgusting pictures here. The rest is okay.


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> that's literally what i already told before in a few previous page , however SMART-L are not limited to APAR + SMART-L combination only , SMART-L can be integrated to another X/S band radar , for example the italian and french destroyer use combination of their own made radar and thales one , EMPAR + SMART-L , the brits also use different combination of SAMPSON + SMART-L , SMART-L is important part to have a long range volume search and surveillance they are classified as Early Warning Radar , their purpose also the one that makes European Frigate having an Anti Ballistic Missile capability with search range over 2000km (for ABM since it's not affected by earth curvature) , i think the maximum-ish search range for SMART-L if we count earth curvature is around 480-500km , that's why i crave for Fixed Array TRS-4D (the fixed one and rotator version have a slight difference in specification and performance) + SMART-L combination , that would really help our kohanudnass (our frigate will literally become a floating SATRAD if equip with such) , and i guess Terma subsystem is OK if not better.
> 
> so , TRS-4D Fixed Array + SMART-L (EWC) would be a good combination.
> 
> TRS-4D rotator :250km , 1000 targets tracking ,
> https://www.hensoldt.net/fileadmin/...ems/0810_17_TRS-4D_R_Infoblatt_E_intranet.pdf
> 
> TRS-4D Fixed Array : 300km , 1500 targets tracking ,
> https://www.hensoldt.net/fileadmin/hensoldt/Datenblätter/300818_TRS-4D_Fixed_Panel_datasheet_E.pdf
> 
> 
> i never really think kaskus formil is like that , maybe that applied to current state of formil, i thought kaskus formil is getting deserted , gara gara informan nya juga pada pindah forum (kenyot dkk) , lebih sering nimbrung di FB , 2014 keatas berita yang lumayan bisa diangkat (dan dibanting lagi) juga udah mulai jarang .


Bisa minta tempat nimbrung kenyot, madoka, audrey, dll yang baru?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Mado ada disini.
Mado is a few post above.


----------



## Ruhnama

NEKONEKO said:


> Its okay, let him be. It will also encourage other Indonesian member that is not confident with their English to be more active, even lurkers could become new member. But still try to use English, use bahasa Indonesia to explains in details and give summary in English.
> 
> Mods sebelumnya pernah komplain karena postingan dulu kebanyakan pakai bahasa indonesia, tapi sekarang member sudah kebanyakan pakai inggris, dan mods ga pernah nongol lagi buat komplain. Lagian kalau cuman ngebahas yang member luar ga harus mudeng pakai bahasa indonesia gapapa lah, nanti kalau mod protes lagi ya tinggal dibicarakan saja nanti.


 forum turkey they have cay bahcesi using 100% turkish. But sometimes bbrp turki ngepost pake bahasanya sendiri di trit misil sama mesin



striver44 said:


> I don't know what to say, is this a joke??
> 
> *Pengurus GP Ansor Jember Bertemu Pengusaha Alutsista*
> Minggu, 19 April 2020, 10:29 WIB
> 
> Reporter : Oryza A. Wirawan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ifan Ariadna (kiri) dan Ketua GP Ansor Jember Ayub Junaidi
> Jember (beritajatim.com) – Perwakilan pengurus anak cabang Gerakan Pemuda Ansor Kabupaten Jember, Jawa Timur, bertemu dengan pengusaha peralatan utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista), Ifan Ariadna, di Aula Abdurrahman Wahid, Sabtu (18/4/2020).
> 
> Pertemuan ini merupakan bagian dari silaturahim dan pengenalan Ifan sebagai bakal calon bupati dalam pemilihan kepala daerah tahun ini. “Mas Ifan sebelum ke Dewan Pimpinan Cabang PKB, sudah bersilaturahmi dan berkomunikasi dengan Pengurus Cabang Nahdlatul Ulama Jember dan Cabang Kencong. Mas Ifan juga sudah bertemu dengan pengurus majelis wakil cabang (MWC) NU Jember,” kata Ketua GP Ansor Jember Ayub Junaidi.
> 
> Ifan adalah santri Pondok Pesantren As-Shiddiqi Putra dan lahir di Kecamatan Bangsalsari. Setelah sempat kuliah di Malang dan menjadi aktivis Himpunan Mahasiswa Islam, ia lalu bekerja di Jakarta sebagai jurnalis televisi. Lepas dari pekerjaan jurnalis, ia memilih menekuni bidang usaha alutsista.
> “Kebetulan dengan adanya kontestasi pilkada di Jember, kami terpanggil mengikuti. Saya merasa terpanggil dengan daerah kelahiran saya yang kondisinya seperti ini. Sangat beda kondisi Kabupaten Jember saat saya masih sekolah dasar, SMP, sampai SMA dibandingkan saat ini. Banyak angka kualitatif dan kuantitatif mengalami stagnasi, bahkan kemunduran terkait perkembangan di Kabupaten Jember,” kata Ifan.
> 
> Ifan menyoroti kemunduran peringkat indeks pembangunan manusia pada masa pemerintahan daerah saat ini dibandingkan masa pemerintahan sebelumnya. “Bahkan kalah dengan kabupaten tetangga. Sebagai pemuda asal Jember, saya sangat miris melihat kondisi saat ini. Kami ingin berbagi ide dan gagasan bagaimana membangun Jember ke depan,” katanya. [wir/suf]
> 
> 
> 
> https://beritajatim.com/peristiwa/pengurus-gp-ansor-jember-bertemu-pengusaha-alutsista/


What kind alutsista he sell? Human development? Selling weapon?


V3NOM12 said:


> What i understand, Ifan is a kader ansor and turned out to be pengusaha alutsista. But he want to become kepala daerah so he went for silaturrahmi alias nyari dukungan. Its nothing that ansor will dictate pengadaan alutsista.


Maybe ansor need some new camo, they need it maybe.


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> What kind alutsista he sell? Human development? Selling weapon?


im actually confused too , internet does not have any record he was a defense contractor , maybe knife or keris lol , since it can be categorized as "arms" .


----------



## Gen3115

umigami said:


> Kind of absurd. Let's say Singapore detect an imminent air threat, did you think they have time spared for lobbying US, equipping their eagles with amraam, and then finally scramble?!
> A tiny nation like them only got seconds to make decisions.



This is what I was thinking too, its just seems impractical in my opinion, just wanted know if anyone here had info on this matter


----------



## Chestnut

Lasa-X said:


> Well, a bit disapointed if a big warship using the same radar as smaller ship but then again, money talks. And even F125 using it too.
> So TRS-4D or Smart-S mk.2 is in the same class. Choose Smart-S for commonality with the exisiting radars or TRS-4D for cheaper product.
> 
> I'm thinking about using Terma's products for ships up to OPV. And Thales for frigate and above.


The TRS-4D is in a league ahead of the SMART-S.

It has better target acquisition and reliability, and is actually the more expensive of the two. The 10,000 ton Bundesmarine MKS180 Omega frigate also uses it.

The SMART-S series is also becoming a dated system. For a SUW /ASW vessel, the Mk2 is more than enough but when you want a dedicated AAW vessel you're essentially wasting money at that point. Capabilities alone, the TRS-4D may provide better performance than just the bands would imply because of its relative age and use of more modern MMIC tech.


Quoting a colleague who does studies and work on radars, "_It's a split-the-middle single system solution that offers good enough acquisition and engagement without needing two separate radar systems.._"



Raduga said:


> that's why i crave for Fixed Array TRS-4D (the fixed one and rotator version have a slight difference in specification and performance) + SMART-L combination


It would be a GREAT combination, something that theoretically could give the AN/SPY-1 a run for its money. SMART-L is going to offer better acquisition capability while TRS-4D is going to give you your engagement performance.

In a perfect world I agree with you, but in reality that's really hard to achieve not on just cost alone. You are right that the two together would provide an EXCEPTIONAL amount of capability but the problem starts with the integration work. Hensoldt and THALES are genuine competitors so it would really hard to convince them to work together, also you likely would have to pay a lot of money not on the SMART-L unit itself but on the bespoke integration work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## san.geuk

How about fire control system, Thales STIR 1.2 mk2 or therma c fire Reo? Like Alman said, from what i read on the brochure therma only control guns and Stir at least can control short or medium range missile


----------



## Raduga

Chestnut said:


> The TRS-4D is in a league ahead of the SMART-S.
> 
> It has better target acquisition and reliability, and is actually the more expensive of the two. The 10,000 ton Bundesmarine MKS180 Omega frigate also uses it.
> 
> The SMART-S series is also becoming a dated system. For a SUW /ASW vessel, the Mk2 is more than enough but when you want a dedicated AAW vessel you're essentially wasting money at that point. Capabilities alone, the TRS-4D may provide better performance than just the bands would imply because of its relative age and use of more modern MMIC tech.
> 
> 
> Quoting a colleague who does studies and work on radars, "_It's a split-the-middle single system solution that offers good enough acquisition and engagement without needing two separate radar systems.._"
> 
> 
> It would be a GREAT combination, something that theoretically could give the AN/SPY-1 a run for its money. SMART-L is going to offer better acquisition capability while TRS-4D is going to give you your engagement performance.
> 
> In a perfect world I agree with you, but in reality that's really hard to achieve not on just cost alone. You are right that the two together would provide an EXCEPTIONAL amount of capability but the problem starts with the integration work. Hensoldt and THALES are genuine competitors so it would really hard to convince them to work together, also you likely would have to pay a lot of money not on the SMART-L unit itself but on the bespoke integration work.











http://www.defense-aerospace.com/ar...marconi-awarded-paams-contract-(feb.-10).html

https://www.forecastinternational.com/archive/disp_pdf.cfm?DACH_RECNO=758

let's say the price is jumped up into 20-30$million range /unit , due to broker , it's still affordable with our budget .


----------



## mejikuhibiu

umigami said:


> Bisa minta tempat nimbrung kenyot, madoka, audrey, dll yang baru?


Di formil kaskus fb..klo masih aktif ya


----------



## Raduga

san.geuk said:


> How about fire control system, Thales STIR 1.2 mk2 or therma c fire Reo? Like Alman said, from what i read on the brochure therma only control guns and Stir at least can control short or medium range missile


That's also another thing to discuss , since STIR EO can also help ESSM to track it's target , one thing that i lack information from terma is their ESM and ECM product , i still can't find one , while the Thales have Vigile 100-300 ESM series and Scorpion ECM series .


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> View attachment 625523
> 
> View attachment 625524
> 
> http://www.defense-aerospace.com/ar...marconi-awarded-paams-contract-(feb.-10).html
> 
> https://www.forecastinternational.com/archive/disp_pdf.cfm?DACH_RECNO=758
> 
> let's say the price is jumped up into 20-30$million range /unit , due to broker , it's still affordable with our budget .


Affordable? of course! Better than the TRS-4D? I doubt it. For the most part I'm just going with what my colleagues say. I am by no means a radar guy but if we're talking about relative age, the TRS-4D has newer and more modern subcomponents. It's also worth noting that the TRS-4D is an AESA radar compare to the PESA array on the SMART-S.



san.geuk said:


> How about fire control system, Thales STIR 1.2 mk2 or therma c fire Reo? Like Alman said, from what i read on the brochure therma only control guns and Stir at least can control short or medium range missile


The TRS-4D is an all in one radar; it does search, tracking/target acquisition, and fire control all in one package.


----------



## polanski

Indonesian Air Force Showcases Upgraded F-16 In New Livery Paint Scheme: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ses-upgraded-f-16-in-new-livery-paint-scheme/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Sea Master 400


----------



## Kansel

Jatosint said:


> Done that since Friday but there is still no response from Twitter


Maybe my friend can help you up, how can he reach you personally?


----------



## Chestnut

NEKONEKO said:


> Sea Master 400


That's what I prefer THALES would offer, but considering it's only the SMART-S Mk2 vs. the TRS-4D, you might as well pick the TRS-4D.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> That's what I prefer THALES would offer, but considering it's only the SMART-S Mk2 vs. the TRS-4D, you might as well pick the TRS-4D.


Do your friend involve in any way on new heavy frigate project?
Which one has bigger chances to be picked by MoD right now?


----------



## Chestnut

No he's an American based overall radar guy. I currently don't know anybody in the program.

Also, keep in mind that using the TRS-4D would mean easier integration work with the SM-2 family of missiles. And considering the Army is interested in the Patriot would mean better commonality of missiles in service.


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> No he's an American based overall radar guy. I currently don't know anybody in the program.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that using the TRS-4D would mean easier integration work with the SM-2 family of missiles. And considering the Army is interested in the Patriot would mean better commonality of missiles in service.


Wait, army? Not air force?


----------



## Chestnut

The Air Force is buying the NASAMS and the Army was looking at the Patriot/MEADS, SAMP/T, and the S-400 in a future competition.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Let the AF to operates MERAD and LORAD and not the army, give the army some portable and mobile shorad to protect their ground units. Manpads and self propelled SAM.

If some guy with several stars on his uniform keep insisting, someone with bigger desk should give a little smack.


----------



## san.geuk

NEKONEKO said:


> Let the AF to operates MERAD and LORAD and not the army, give the army some portable and mobile shorad to protect their ground units. Manpads and self propelled SAM.





NEKONEKO said:


> ......



This kind of mindset should get rid from the army if we want our military completely profesional soldiers, the unecesary competition among brach were based historical event not a real-time strategic or tactical context, some hirank in the army seems maintained this old concept, the mod and panglima should use their position to get rid this kind of concept


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> The Air Force is buying the NASAMS and the Army was looking at the Patriot/MEADS, SAMP/T, and the S-400 in a future competition.


Army operating SAM?
Dan berkewajiban menjaga ruang udara?
Is that make any sense?
Or it's just me...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

It doesn't but we all know the army has a disproportionate amount of influence in the Defense Ministry so waht can you do?

At the end of the day I don't really care who gets the SAMS as long as we use a common missile for the three services. The current procurement process is a big joke.


----------



## san.geuk

umigami said:


> Army operating SAM?
> Dan berkewajiban menjaga ruang udara?
> Is that make any sense?
> Or it's just me...



Here we go again, 
That's is why lot of us wandering seriousness level of our modernization our arms forces, not only alutsista but also system, mindset and human resources


----------



## NEKONEKO

Its not like the army have their own early warning radar or even will get their own AWACS and interceptor (jet fighter) . Meanwhile the AF already have some equipment and human resources for air defense.
The army want to be included in kohanudnas? Aren't they still need to coordinate with the AF so they won't accidentally shootdown civilian planes?
If the army have spare money and want to spent it for high profile purchases, they could spent it on gunships, armored vehicles, or artys.
If it's just for a small group of people to get some share on the pies... well SAD, if its their planned doctrine and strategy, then I need their explanation.

In the first place is the rumour even legit?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

NEKONEKO said:


> The army want to be included in kohanudnas? Aren't they still need to coordinate with the AF so they won't accidentally shootdown civilian planes?
> If the army have spare money and want to spent it for high profile purchases, they could spent it on gunships, armored vehicles, or artys.


Arms procurement never worked that way in here, very very inefficient as always.
The army dont want if the other two branches getting more attention and ehmmm funding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Well if they buy an entire system it would include the relevant radars as part of their purchase. But yes, it should go into the Air Force. I could be wrong and the SAM competition is an Air Force competition, but with the way things are here (such as the fact the army bought patrol boats and ended up sinking a few of them due to lack of experience) I might be right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

striver44 said:


> Arms procurement never worked that way in here, very very inefficient as always.
> The army dont want if the other two branches getting more attention and ehmmm funding


Well they gonna need to prepare themself, because with Poros Martim Dunia - GMF, it will be a game changer Navy will get more attention little by little, time has changed its not enough to be only inward looking, time to think on regional scale.

I think its about the quality of the ship.
Though I think its okay for Army to have KMC Komando and use it for riverine unit, I would like to see the navy have their own Riverine Squadrons just like the USN, not just only regular unit that patrolling river like polair, but they are qualified for some high-end missions too.


----------



## Kansel

Y'all confused? Don't you guys already seen Army procurement Planning for the next 4 years? There's SAM so I don't get confused about Army operating SAM but more onto S400 included on tender.






And also i heard some rumour that Pindad gonna have a very big competition with CSG (Czechoslovak group), they already invest such big number to here anyway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

NEKONEKO said:


> , it will be a game changer Navy will get more attention little by little, time has changed its not enough to be only inward looking, time to think on regional scale..


How can the Navy achieve attention while most of our cabinet is consisted of ex army general turned politician?


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Y'all confused? Don't you guys already seen Army procurement Planning for the next 4 years? There's SAM so I don't get confused about Army operating SAM but more onto S400 included on tender.
> View attachment 625558
> 
> 
> And also i heard some rumour that Pindad gonna have a very big competition with CSG (Czechoslovak group), they already invest such big number to here anyway



Competition is always good lah, PINDAD technology is stuck at basic manufacturing level. Actually to invite foreign arms company to invest their manufacturing plant here is should be a priority, they bring experience and technology . We are being behind of Vietnam in this regard, Damen shipyard investing a lot in Vietnam and they exporting a lot of products



striver44 said:


> How can the Navy achieve attention while most of our cabinet is consisted of ex army general turned politician?



Being an army shouldn't be a problem as even in the US, army retired politicians is dominating their political landscape. The problem is their mindset and obsolote thinking just look at Gatot Nurmantyo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Maybe, besides the possibility of inter-service rivalry and incompetence decision, the army thinks that AF air defense umbrella cannot keep up with the movement of their ground troops since currently AF doesn't operate or plan to buy (CMIIW) any 'real' mobile medium-long range air defense system ('Real' mobile = bisa siap nembak dalam waktu singkat atau bahkan fire while moving + punya speed yg cukup buat keep up sama infantri/kavaleri AD. Yang jelas bukan NASAMS/Skyshield diangkut Hino dan harus diturunin dulu baru bisa nembak). Thus, our army think that they should buy it for themselves which if it did happen, it will probably similar to the Russian Army's air defense troops with operates various air defense system from Shilka to S-300

So yeah, maybe AF should also buy a real mobile medium-long range air defense system


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Competition is always good lah, PINDAD technology is stuck at basic manufacturing level. Actually to invite foreign arms company to invest their manufacturing plant here is should be a priority, they bring experience and technology . We are being behind of Vietnam in this regard, Damen shipyard investing a lot in Vietnam and they exporting a lot of products


I agree, i hope there's more competition like this so our Defence industries will push their capabilities to the max and innovate more.

Well, akhir-akhir ini suka denger rumor tentang pindad sih, mereka udah was was abis sama CSG ini dan kabarnya untuk pasar dalam negeri aja harimau bisa ga terlalu sukses.

Denger denger Div 3 lebih mau MBT sih, ya tapi rumor cuma sebatas rumor


----------



## Chestnut

Its great that you guys agree that competition and foreign bidding is good for business. I see a lot of people on formils constantly parroting that inviting foreign defense companies is a bad idea because of 'antek asing'



Kansel said:


> I agree, i hope there's more competition like this so our Defence industries will push their capabilities to the max and innovate more.
> 
> Well, akhir-akhir ini suka denger rumor tentang pindad sih, mereka udah was was abis sama CSG ini dan kabarnya untuk pasar dalam negeri aja harimau bisa ga terlalu sukses.
> 
> Denger denger Div 3 lebih mau MBT sih, ya tapi rumor cuma sebatas rumor


When I met somebody from PUSENKAV awhile ago, they seem to really not want to use the Kaplan. Among the things that they dislike about it is the size (the average indonesian soldier can't see out of the slits due to the vehicle being designed around the average Turkish male), operational costs, and that they'd rather have a competition in which they would get their input on what kind of vehicle should replace the AMX and the Scorpion. The Kaplan MT is pretty much forced onto the Cavalry forces due to political meddling.

Whether or not they want MBT's is a mixed response (though it could have changed by now), around the time I was working with them, half the people wanted more (composed of mostly the younger officers) and the other half wanted smaller FSV's akin to the AMX (composed of the boomers and those who served in Aceh).


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> I agree, i hope there's more competition like this so our Defence industries will push their capabilities to the max and innovate more.
> 
> Well, akhir-akhir ini suka denger rumor tentang pindad sih, mereka udah was was abis sama CSG ini dan kabarnya untuk pasar dalam negeri aja harimau bisa ga terlalu sukses.
> 
> Denger denger Div 3 lebih mau MBT sih, ya tapi rumor cuma sebatas rumor



Tanfoglio Indonesia or Komodo armaments is an example, they got great products with modern manufacturing plant. When pitted the products between two, you should know which one is better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

I'll tell you guys something that you may or may not already know. The reason Komodo Armaments isn't doing so well commercially isn't because of bad product design, sub-par manufacturing, or lack of marketing (as their products in my opinion are of superior quality than those that are made by Pindad). But rather government meddling through KKIP that intentionally puts them down out of concern of rivaling Pindad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> I'll tell you guys something that you may or may not already know. The reason Komodo Armaments isn't doing so well commercially isn't because of bad product design, sub-par manufacturing, or lack of marketing (as their products in my opinion are of superior quality than those that are made by Pindad). But rather government meddling through KKIP that intentionally puts them down out of concern of rivaling Pindad.



One who survived out of competition can't have sub-par products, PINDAD is silver spon fed child, they don't know the challenge out there. Tanfoglio got long history and survived out there with civillian market and supplying products toward defense entities around the world including Israel defense forces.

US and western Europe civillian arms market is very demanding and the competition is very harsh, lot of big companies fight it out and always give the best design just to survive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lasa-X

IMO, Army is ok to have their own MERAD in needed. 
In the past, kohanudnas was operated by AF and army personnels. 
Now, kohanudnas coordinates all air defence units from 3 services. 

I agree there are rivalry between services. It's common thing around the world. But it is not like army want to have Vipers or Su-35. Or AF want to have leopard or armata. 

Like it or not army has the biggest land based air defence units in this country and needed to be upgraded. I don't think AF alone is sufficient to protect obvit and cover their assets let alone to protect other services. 

Even now Navy has their own short -medium range SAM, VL Mica for fleet protection and I don't mind if they look for land based VL Mica for yonmarhanlan to replace their antique AAA guns (and stop using monuments) in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

Lasa-X said:


> IMO, Army is ok to have their own MERAD in needed.
> In the past, kohanudnas was operated by AF and army personnels.
> Now, kohanudnas coordinates all air defence units from 3 services.
> 
> I agree there are rivalry between services. It's common thing around the world. But it is not like army want to have Vipers or Su-35. Or AF want to have leopard or armata.
> 
> Like it or not army has the biggest land based air defence units in this country and needed to be upgraded. I don't think AF alone is sufficient to protect obvit and cover their assets let alone to protect other services.
> 
> Even now Navy has their own short -medium range SAM, VL Mica for fleet protection and I don't mind if they look for land based VL Mica for yonmarhanlan to replace their antique AAA guns (and stop using monuments) in the future.


This.

Aerial defenses should be utilized by all branches. That said, Air Force should be given the edge, such as, say...theater-level air defense, and ballistic missile...


Ideally...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Lasa-X said:


> IMO, Army is ok to have their own MERAD in needed.
> In the past, kohanudnas was operated by AF and army personnels.
> Now, kohanudnas coordinates all air defence units from 3 services.
> 
> I agree there are rivalry between services. It's common thing around the world. But it is not like army want to have Vipers or Su-35. Or AF want to have leopard or armata.
> 
> Like it or not army has the biggest land based air defence units in this country and needed to be upgraded. I don't think AF alone is sufficient to protect obvit and cover their assets let alone to protect other services.
> 
> Even now Navy has their own short -medium range SAM, VL Mica for fleet protection and I don't mind if they look for land based VL Mica for yonmarhanlan to replace their antique AAA guns (and stop using monuments) in the future.



to have more ships based SAM system is more valuable for our Navy. They are more mobile, more able to cope with many different scenarios . For Marines they should be armed with land based ASHM launcher and mobile SPAAG, this will be enough to create anti sea denial umbrella and prevent enemy to launch Amphibious assault


----------



## NEKONEKO

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1457442207753996





Land based + KCR + Stealth Trimaran(!?)


----------



## Chestnut

I genuinely don't care who operates it, as long as the missiles used are interchangeable and inter-operable among the 3 branches. For example if the Air Force uses the NSM/JSM then I expect the Navy to operate the naval launched variant and the army to operate the shore battery variant. If the Navy operates the SM-2/ESSM then I expect the army to operate the Patriot/MEADS and the Air Force to operate the datalinked GCI radars for long range tracking. And if the Army operates the SAMP/T then I expect the Navy to operate the Aster 15/30 and the Air Force datalinks their AWACS with the other branches.

The boomers can have their pissing contests all they want but as long as what they buy can inter-operate with whats already operated by all the other branches it's no skin off my nose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fl0gger

Chestnut said:


> Its great that you guys agree that competition and foreign bidding is good for business. I see a lot of people on formils constantly parroting that inviting foreign defense companies is a bad idea because of 'antek asing'
> 
> 
> When I met somebody from PUSENKAV awhile ago, they seem to really not want to use the Kaplan. Among the things that they dislike about it is the size (the average indonesian soldier can't see out of the slits due to the vehicle being designed around the average Turkish male), operational costs, and that they'd rather have a competition in which they would get their input on what kind of vehicle should replace the AMX and the Scorpion. The Kaplan MT is pretty much forced onto the Cavalry forces due to political meddling.
> 
> Whether or not they want MBT's is a mixed response (though it could have changed by now), around the time I was working with them, half the people wanted more (composed of mostly the younger officers) and the other half wanted smaller FSV's akin to the AMX (composed of the boomers and those who served in Aceh).


oh realy they dony want use kaplan becouse kaplan size is design for avarage turkis male and want MBT instead well now leo's is or is not design for avarage german male...? so what the differnt ..?? lets me remind u kaplan desing is also involved pindan expert so i suppose they a ware abaout that problem right..so it realy funny yet it so rediculas reason for pusenkav not using kaplan just becouse of it and yes those you call bomer and serve i aceh at least they for fuc*ing real contribute for NKRI and given their lives to i served on aceh and i lost a good freind of mine a father for yet born child show ur respect and i asking you now what contribution you make to this nation except dig in fortune by saling product for TNI for your own concern..?? whos the real boomer now..??

i hate boomer like most of you but although i hate them i still give them a respect at least for their contribution in field after all they are the real operator nor like most of us here just as military enthusiast regard


----------



## Chestnut

Fl0gger said:


> oh realy they dony want use kaplan becouse kaplan size is design for avarage turkis male and want MBT instead well now leo's is or is not design for avarage german male...? so what the differnt ..?? lets me remind u kaplan desing is also involved pindan expert so i suppose they a ware abaout that problem right..so it realy funny yet it so rediculas reason for pusenkav not using kaplan just becouse of it and yes those you call bomer and serve i aceh at least they for fuc*ing real contribute for NKRI and given their lives to i served on aceh and i lost a good freind of mine a father for yet born child show ur respect and i asking you now what contribution you make to this nation except dig in fortune by saling product for TNI for your own concern..?? whos the real boomer now..??
> 
> i hate boomer like most of you but although i hate them i still give them a respect at least for their contribution in field after all they are the real operator nor like most of us here just as military enthusiast regard


Ok boomer.


----------



## Fl0gger

Chestnut said:


> Ok boomer.


ok slope


----------



## striver44

Please give SAAB a chance . Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## san.geuk

Hey come on, why chestnut get banned? If you don't like his view at least you give proper denial, this is not kaskus
Don't make your personal opion for being represif on this forum, this kind of mentality make formil kaskus like shit today, like banning solid contributor and get offended by unsubstansce debate

I tell you something cause you seems offended by word "boomer", do you know what boomer is? Search keyword "boomer generation" its nothing to do with insulting,
Kembangkan wawasan anda bung!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## initial_d

come on guys, grown up will you, we get it if some of the word may be offending for some member here, but don't escalated it into insult war, this is a good forum, we don't want to be like formil right, where small percentage of member thinking they are better or more knowledgeable than other, get over it will ya


----------



## Kansel

Great, ******* great you get offended then you banned him. Really great

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut is a great contributor in this forum, his insights way more interesting than most forumers here and he can frequently be here to post his views way more than i do ( i reveal myself here, i am among emergency unit physician/medical doctors in COVID 19 reference hospital in West Java, 2nd worst hit province in Indonesia so i can't post anything here as frequent as i used to be and certainly not as frequent as Chestnut does ). I don't appreciate this act of banning him and demand him to be relieved of ban immidiately.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Gen3115

Sucks that he got banned, Chestnut actually one of the few people that have insider info and opinion, I saw his reddit AmA which was very insightful, such a waste that he got banned, hopefully gets unbanned

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> Chestnut is a great contributor in this forum, his insights way more interesting than most forumers here and he can frequently be here to post his views way more than i do ( i reveal myself here, i am among emergency unit physician/medical doctors in COVID 19 reference hospital in West Java, 2nd worst hit province in Indonesia so i can't post anything here as frequent as i used to be and certainly not as frequent as Chestnut does ). I don't appreciate this act of banning him and demand him to be relieved of ban immidiately.


Thank you for your service.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cromwell

Kansel said:


> Thank you for your service.


You're welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Cromwell said:


> ( i reveal myself here, i am among emergency unit physician/medical doctors in COVID 19 reference hospital in West Java, 2nd worst hit province in Indonesia .




I think chestnut need to chill a bit. 
(But why he got banned tho?)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

NEKONEKO said:


> I think chestnut need to chill a bit.
> (But why he got banned tho?)


No idea why but still i disapprove him being banned over unneccesary quarrel


----------



## Nike

Don't know about what happened, I and @Chestnut got several different view before but, as usual we can get along and contribute much for this forum and not put report button here's like a child who got tantrums. 

Well I found it amusing when new member trying to push above the weight, and disrupt the balance of discussion here. The Indonesian thread forum here is one of the best currently available for military modernization news and clues, and me and along with several oldies here tried not to pester new member here too much and let them learn and grow up. Not even the only elite here like @Indos . Report for banning is too much and I would like to do something to put the balance back again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

could we make a petition to unbanned somebody in this forum to the mods??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> could we make a petition to unbanned somebody in this forum to the mods??



It is only three days banning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Don't know about what happened, I and @Chestnut got several different view before but, as usual we can get along and contribute much for this forum and not put report button here's like a child who got tantrums.


Yeah me too.



Nike said:


> Well I found it amusing when new member trying to push above the weight, and disrupt the balance of discussion here. The Indonesian thread forum here is one of the best currently available for military modernization news and clues, and me and along with several oldies here tried not to pester new member here too much and let them learn and grow up. Not even the only elite here like @Indos . Report for banning is too much and I would like to do something to put the balance back again


1. Chestnut need to chill.
2. Don't blame the other one, we don't know who pressed the report button, i believe mods judgement, its not like they have horses in this race.
3. Lets try get new member active, and let them get used with the discussion here.
4. If someone believe that chestnut is trying to influence other member with his opinion, then you just need to counter it the right way.
5. Some viewed indonesian member here is too Nato centric? Non-Nato fanboy please join and lets have discussion.

I think the ban is only for a few day.
Many other old member is not active any more.



striver44 said:


> could we make a petition to unbanned somebody in this forum to the mods??


Yes, ask mods in charge of this section (China and Far East). Or ask webmaster that have complete authority over this site.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fl0gger

if you all think i am reporting you all wrong i am not a newbie on forum dan saya selalu menggunakan etika dlm setiap post saya saat ber argumen dgn yang bersangkutan just chek all of my post regard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Newer version of Pindad SS2 v5. issued to Denpandu Taikam
(Detasemen Pandu Pengintaian Keamanan, Detachment Scout Recon and Security) 

The unit is a company sized unit attached to Airborne brigade which its role is for intelligence gathering and spearhead for airborne assault. 

There are rumours that this variant of SS2 will become standards for Indonesian Army

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## NEKONEKO

Kansel said:


>


Karambit, that's rare.



Kansel said:


> There are rumours that this variant of SS2 will become standards for Indonesian Army


Without the optics I assume.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Karambit, that's rare.
> 
> 
> Without the optics I assume.



With optics, as it is more easier to get commission from such purchase


----------



## Fl0gger

standart for kostrad yonkomposit ,yonmek ,raider dan taipur ( elemen pemukul )with optic i hope and for reguler stand for standart SS rifle tanfoglio is already in services some with our SF and POLRI


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> View attachment 625722
> View attachment 625723
> View attachment 625724
> View attachment 625725
> 
> Newer version of Pindad SS2 v5. issued to Denpandu Taikam
> (Detasemen Pandu Pengintaian Keamanan, Detachment Scout Recon and Security)
> 
> The unit is a company sized unit attached to Airborne brigade which its role is for intelligence gathering and spearhead for airborne assault.
> 
> There are rumours that this variant of SS2 will become standards for Indonesian Army


Even regular infantry too?
Too short!
It's gonna be the exact same or with some changes?
How about make it 363mm barrel length like M4?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> With optics, as it is more easier to get commission from such purchase



ati2x ngritik ntar kena banned juga lho 



umigami said:


> Even regular infantry too?
> Too short!
> It's gonna be the exact same or with some changes?
> How about make it 363mm barrel length like M4?



The length is good for CQB though. But for regular patrol its too short



Nike said:


> Don't know about what happened, I and @Chestnut got several different view before but, as usual we can get along and contribute much for this forum and not put report button here's like a child who got tantrums.
> 
> Well I found it amusing when new member trying to push above the weight, and disrupt the balance of discussion here. The Indonesian thread forum here is one of the best currently available for military modernization news and clues, and me and along with several oldies here tried not to pester new member here too much and let them learn and grow up. Not even the only elite here like @Indos . Report for banning is too much and I would like to do something to put the balance back again



I extremely doubt it is any new member who made the report. I can easily guess what will happen next, but the last time I was come very close of doxxing someone (a pelarian glodok troll) my post were deleted.


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> View attachment 625722
> View attachment 625723
> View attachment 625724
> View attachment 625725
> 
> Newer version of Pindad SS2 v5. issued to Denpandu Taikam
> (Detasemen Pandu Pengintaian Keamanan, Detachment Scout Recon and Security)
> 
> The unit is a company sized unit attached to Airborne brigade which its role is for intelligence gathering and spearhead for airborne assault.
> 
> There are rumours that this variant of SS2 will become standards for Indonesian Army


do pindad experimenting on other materials for our SS series like said HandGuard/Barrel Guard/Barrel Shroud , Rail , Popor (Stock) made from weapon grade polymer or maybe other lightweight reliable materials ?

sad to hear what happened to chestnut account , someone in the top really trigger happy with that ban hammer button eh .


----------



## Ruhnama

Actually i want ask chestnut how could pindad wrong in designing tank that unfit for Indonesian crew. Likely everything designed with anthropometry etc (i just learn about it) and what is another kaplan faulty.

Btw, are there any attempt to locally produce vehicle engine? In range 500-750 HP?


Kansel said:


> View attachment 625722
> View attachment 625723
> View attachment 625724
> View attachment 625725
> 
> Newer version of Pindad SS2 v5. issued to Denpandu Taikam
> (Detasemen Pandu Pengintaian Keamanan, Detachment Scout Recon and Security)
> 
> The unit is a company sized unit attached to Airborne brigade which its role is for intelligence gathering and spearhead for airborne assault.
> 
> There are rumours that this variant of SS2 will become standards for Indonesian Army


Denpadnu taikam is new organization, pantes baru tau. So ss2 v5 have BUIS good design. I think better ss2 eliminate that carrying handle and change with conventional sight. Cmiiw. Many ar 15 product now didnt have carrying handle. Some cosmetic design maybe changing stock like cz 805 is good hehehe

Just curious why in ss2 we eliminate that dust cover. Fnc uniqe feature and reliability in some review out there is the dust cover that close "slot" of charging handle when moving. So it is protect the slot. Like AK 47, this rifle dust cover is the safety lever, if safety off, so the slot is exposed and vunerable for dirt amd mud. Are in ss2 has "a thingy" that prevent mud and dirt entering the rifle whe charging handle moving?


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> Actually i want ask chestnut how could pindad wrong in designing tank that unfit for Indonesian crew. Likely everything designed with anthropometry etc (i just learn about it) and what is another kaplan faulty.
> 
> Btw, are there any attempt to locally produce vehicle engine? In range 500-750 HP?
> 
> Denpadnu taikam is new organization, pantes baru tau. So ss2 v5 have BUIS good design. I think better ss2 eliminate that carrying handle and change with conventional sight. Cmiiw. Many ar 15 product now didnt have carrying handle


i think locally producing an engine is beyond our capability , license at its best .

*Dua Kapal Cepat Rudal Satkat Koarmada II Latihan Bersama Di Laut Jawa*








Ditengah melaksanakan tugas operasi laut, KRI Sampari-628 bersama KRI Layang-635 di bawah kendali Gugus Tempur Laut (Guspurla) Koarmada II memanfaatkan kesempatan yang baik tersebut untuk latihan bersama di perairan Laut Jawa, Sabtu (18/04) lalu.

“Latihan antara KRI Sampari dan KRI Layang memiliki karakteristik yang khas dibandingkan kapal jenis lain. Hal inilah yang menjadikan kami tetap latihan, agar naluri tempur terlatih dan profesionalitas prajurit tetap terjaga,” terang Letkol Laut(P) Harprabu. Komandan KRI Sampari-628.

Kendati demikian Ia menambahkan jika seluruh rangkaian latihan yang dilaksanakan tetap mematuhi protokol kesehatan, yang sudah ditetapkan dan dianjurkan pemerintah untuk memutus rantai penularan Covid-19.

"Kita tetap dan selalu mengutamakan protokol kesehatan dalam setiap latihan , sebagaimana yang telah ditetapkan oleh pimpinan dalam mendukung pemerintah indonesia melawan covid-19" tegasnya.

https://koarmada2.tnial.mil.id/2020...kat-koarmada-ii-latihan-bersama-di-laut-jawa/

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## NEKONEKO

Ruhnama said:


> Btw, are there any attempt to locally produce vehicle engine? In range 500-750 HP?


Still a long way to go for some heavy duty engines.



Indos said:


> Marine Diesel Engine produced by PT Boma Bisma Indra (BBI)





Indos said:


> Working process in one of Toyota Indonesia Manufacturing engine factories. This factory uses steel to make engine block. In total, there are two factories (Plants) producing steel engine block and one factory producing aluminium engine block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satisfied to see the process of making chassis and car body, Liputan6.com moves to the Casting Plant facility of PT Toyota Motor Manufacturing Indonesia at Plant 2 Sunter, North Jakarta. Here the room is so hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The remaining material in the form of steel plates used in the manufacture of the frame and body is not discarded, but taken to the Casting Plant and then melted. This material is used to print engine blocks coded 1TR for Kijang Innova and 2TR owned by Fortuner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After heating to a temperature of 1,500 degrees Celsius, the steel pulp is poured into a printing container. It is said, operators at this level have high skills because it requires more concentration and precision in pouring the steel pulp "dough". Therefore TMMIN does not carelessly place people in this position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the process of printing the engine block, TMMIN uses sand material. Why sand, because in addition to heat resistance this material can be melted down and reused. New sand can melt in a temperature of 1,800 degrees Celsius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In one day, the Casting Plant in Plant 2 Sunter was able to produce 1,000 Kijang Innova and Fortuner engine blocks. Once finished, the engine block is sent to Plant 1 for finishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outside and inside of the engine block are removed by 2 millimeters so that the surface is smooth and does not leave remnants of mold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The engine that have been assembled are tested for their abilities. In the process of testing the time set is not long. This engine is not only to meet domestic needs but also exported to 70 destination countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The engines to be exported are wrapped in plastic containers and then packed in special packages. For the domestic market this engine is sent to the Karawang factory to be assembled and become a whole car.
> 
> https://www.liputan6.com/otomotif/read/2415761/melongok-pembuatan-mesin-mobil-toyota

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## san.geuk

NEKONEKO said:


> Yeah me too.
> 
> 
> 1. Chestnut need to chill.
> 2. Don't blame the other one, we don't know who pressed the report button, i believe mods judgement, its not like they have horses in this race.
> 3. Lets try get new member active, and let them get used with the discussion here.
> 4. If someone believe that chestnut is trying to influence other member with his opinion, then you just need to counter it the right way.
> 5. Some viewed indonesian member here is too Nato centric? Non-Nato fanboy please join and lets have discussion.
> 
> I think the ban is only for a few day.
> Many other old member is not active any more.
> 
> 
> Yes, ask mods in charge of this section (China and Far East). Or ask webmaster that have complete authority over this site.



Yes someone need clarified why he ask mod to banned the user that have well contribute in this forum

Ok then, let's move on for a while


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> *Dua Kapal Cepat Rudal Satkat Koarmada II Latihan Bersama Di Laut Jawa*


From this image, this ship look like a damen product. Baby sigma maybe 


NEKONEKO said:


> Still a long way to go for some heavy duty engines.


Sand casting and using crucible. The operator pouring molten metal is must very^2 carefully


----------



## GraveDigger388

Kansel said:


> View attachment 625722
> View attachment 625723
> View attachment 625724
> View attachment 625725
> 
> Newer version of Pindad SS2 v5. issued to Denpandu Taikam
> (Detasemen Pandu Pengintaian Keamanan, Detachment Scout Recon and Security)
> 
> The unit is a company sized unit attached to Airborne brigade which its role is for intelligence gathering and spearhead for airborne assault.
> 
> There are rumours that this variant of SS2 will become standards for Indonesian Army


SEEEEXY AF!!


----------



## HellFireIndo

WTH Why did Chestnut got banned? who reported him?


----------



## Kansel

Found something interesting


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> Found something interesting
> View attachment 626010


this is back in 2012


----------



## NEKONEKO

The statement is so bombastic, oh... its people from the house of representative, ah them and their plesiran.


----------



## Nike

T 72 B3 is premium stuff compared to their M model. And technically and price wise they are more better alternative compared to "sorry to say PINDAD Harimau medium tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

a medium tank is imo more pressing. We don't engage in massive tank battles like in the past, 105mm guns firing HEAT and HESH rounds for anti fortifications and infantry support is enough. The task to destroy MBT's should be with the infantry (ATGM) and drones/helo's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Nike said:


> It is only three days banning



You chatted with him and know this? 

If its standard 7 day ban thing, I can see what I can do.


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> You chatted with him and know this?
> 
> If its standard 7 day ban thing, I can see what I can do.



Well hopefully so



striver44 said:


> a medium tank is imo more pressing. We don't engage in massive tank battles like in the past, 105mm guns firing HEAT and HESH rounds for anti fortifications and infantry support is enough. The task to destroy MBT's should be with the infantry (ATGM) and drones/helo's



Well I will not dwell in semantics about the Roles and technical about design and so on as this thread alone had talking about that a lot. Now what I am so sure is Medium tank deals is not that great compared to other alternatives we actually had and even the user missing a lot of opportunities because of that.


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Well hopefully so
> 
> 
> 
> Well I will not dwell in semantics about the Roles and technical about design and so on as this thread alone had talking about that a lot. Now what I am so sure is Medium tank deals is not that great compared to other alternatives we actually had and even the user missing a lot of opportunities because of that.


when the first time in 2012-2014 time period medium tank was first heard, my first imagination was it going to be looks like brazilian Osorio or AMX-30B


----------



## Lasa-X

Nike said:


> T 72 B3 is premium stuff compared to their M model. And technically and price wise they are more better alternative compared to "sorry to say PINDAD Harimau medium tank


Of course price wise T-72 is way more cheaper. It's refurbished tank. Second hand tank. Harimau in a brand new tank. You can not compare the price of bothtanks. 
And just like any other defence products in this country, buy from outside makes a lot of people happy. 
Thank God Anoa can make it until now. Otherwise, we all can see statement like BTR 80/90 is cheaper. Hell, even BTR-60 is a lot cheaper if salesman can find and sell it here. Even more, Chinese products. 

But technically wise, I'm not sure if T-72 is better than Harimau. When is the last time we hear alutsista was purchased with a full and complete set? 
Look at Leo RI. The best MBT TNI AD ever has. Is it has all the options that offered by producer? No it's not. 
Now, would a less-than-1-million-dollar
second hand tank equipped by the best option as T-72 be? Show me the money hehehe.


----------



## Chaplin009x

Nike said:


> Competition is always good lah, PINDAD technology is stuck at basic manufacturing level. Actually to invite foreign arms company to invest their manufacturing plant here is should be a priority, they bring experience and technology . We are being behind of Vietnam in this regard, Damen shipyard investing a lot in Vietnam and they exporting a lot of products
> 
> 
> 
> Being an army shouldn't be a problem as even in the US, army retired politicians is dominating their political landscape. The problem is their mindset and obsolote thinking just look at Gatot Nurmantyo


Wow, his mind is far ahead. all possibilities, physical or non-physical threats. and the most important thing is for the good of Indonesia first. This is call strategic intelligence analysis.


----------



## san.geuk

Chaplin009x said:


> Wow, his mind is far ahead. all possibilities, physical or non-physical threats. and the most important thing is for the good of Indonesia first. This is call strategic intelligence analysis.
> View attachment 626032



Biological warfare already treath since coldwar era, the USA and USSR already head to head in bio arms researchs, pretty sure our generals already think about this not only gen Gatot only, but with Covid19 today i'm sure almost no one expected to happen this year


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Chaplin009x said:


> Wow, his mind is far ahead. all possibilities, physical or non-physical threats. and the most important thing is for the good of Indonesia first. This is call strategic intelligence analysis.
> View attachment 626032


Don't make me bring politics here cause i won't right now, Biological threat is common since cold war i tell ya


----------



## Nilgiri

Nike said:


> Well hopefully so



The issue was spamming of discord links. He (Chestnut) has been perma-banned.

I think he would need to reach through the PDF email (contact@defence.pk) direct to webby to explain if he wants to rejoin here (dunno if anyone can reach him someway)

I am unfamiliar with the warnings he may have received prior to this on the issue.


----------



## Raduga

Nilgiri said:


> The issue was spamming of discord links. He (Chestnut) has been perma-banned.
> 
> I think he would need to reach through the PDF email (contact@defence.pk) direct to webby to explain if he wants to rejoin here (dunno if anyone can reach him someway)
> 
> I am unfamiliar with the warnings he may have received prior to this on the issue.


discord link what 0_o ??






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252813685824733185
Why don't we send some of this stuff free to foreign gun vlogger / youtuber said like Hickok45 or Demolition Ranch to do review, so pindad name would floursihed not just in national industry .​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Raduga said:


> discord link what 0_o ??



Yeah I really don't know (Chestnut likely would know it better). Its just what I enquired in GHQ. If anyone can reach him, tell him to email PDF at their main email...I think that would be best approach to resolve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nilgiri said:


> The issue was spamming of discord links. He (Chestnut) has been perma-banned.
> 
> I think he would need to reach through the PDF email (contact@defence.pk) direct to webby to explain if he wants to rejoin here (dunno if anyone can reach him someway)
> 
> I am unfamiliar with the warnings he may have received prior to this on the issue.


Damn, more complex problem than i thought

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chaplin009x

san.geuk said:


> Biological warfare already treath since coldwar era, the USA and USSR already head to head in bio arms researchs, pretty sure our generals already think about this not only gen Gatot only, but with Covid19 today i'm sure almost no one expected to happen this year


Oh, yes! Of course. maybe he is looking for it on wikipedia or google. biological warfare, electronic warfare, psychology, cyber, aerospace, and cultural wars, cultural wars. Like saying Fak Fak Fak Fuk, we have lost the cultural war but are proud and love it, wow. maybe he should pay more attention to technical things like modern camo on socks or vests to make it more visible that he really works? don't know what i can say? maybe you have A1 info?



Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> Don't make me bring politics here cause i won't right now, Biological threat is common since cold war i tell ya


??? 
there is no political agenda in the near future, which touches the political part, I am just trying to clarify someone who is undervalued, someone who has dedicated himself to the country for decades, please respect everyone, just like when you value nurses, doctors, and others who worked in silence during this pandemic.


----------



## san.geuk

Chaplin009x said:


> Oh, yes! Of course. maybe he is looking for it on wikipedia or google. biological warfare, electronic warfare, psychology, cyber, aerospace, and cultural wars, cultural wars. Like saying Fak Fak Fak Fuk, we have lost the cultural war but are proud and love it, wow. maybe he should pay more attention to technical things like modern camo on socks or vests to make it more visible that he really works? don't know what i can say? maybe you have A1 info?
> 
> ???
> there is no political agenda in the near future, which touches the political part, I am just trying to clarify someone who is undervalued, someone who has dedicated himself to the country for decades, please respect everyone, just like when you value nurses, doctors, and others who worked in silence during this pandemic.



So what's is your point? What kind of respect do you want? They serve the country as part of their career, they take the good part and the bad part for his country,

I have not accusing you and i have no proof but it seems you still get upset from what chestnut says yesterday


----------



## umigami

san.geuk said:


> So what's is your point? What kind of respect do you want? They serve the country as part of their career, they take the good part and the bad part for his country,
> 
> I have not accusing you and i have no proof but it seems you still get upset from what chestnut says yesterday


Ngomong sama siapa sih gan?


----------



## san.geuk

umigami said:


> Ngomong sama siapa sih gan?



He might be in your ignore list, 
Kayaknya itu orang masih butthurt oleh comment chestnut tempo hari


----------



## Chaplin009x

san.geuk said:


> So what's is your point? What kind of respect do you want? They serve the country as part of their career, they take the good part and the bad part for his country,
> 
> I have not accusing you and i have no proof but it seems you still get upset from what chestnut says yesterday


Me? Prove it



umigami said:


> Ngomong sama siapa sih gan?


Bukan gimana2.. Dia nulis us army tiba2 sampek gatot nurmantyo jauh bgt jendral negara sendiri lagi udah purna pulak. Mana ada di thread vietnam downgrade jendral sendiri. Dia ama nike orang yang sama bukan pak? Gelombang emosinya sama. Ada "gelombang" nya serius hhh


----------



## san.geuk

Chaplin009x said:


> Me? Prove it



Like in said before i don't have proof, but like i said you seems cant move on from what chestnut said event thought he got banned,

I have my own suspeciousness


----------



## Chaplin009x

san.geuk said:


> Like in said before i don't have proof, but like i said you seems cant move on from what chestnut said event thought he got banned,


trying to find friends to antagonize me?


----------



## san.geuk

Chaplin009x said:


> trying to find friends to antagonize me?



I don't have to,
Why don't you make your self more contributing in this forum since someone with good contribution got banned because unecesary debate over unsubstatial matter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

I guess i will just ignore this guy.


----------



## umigami

Chaplin009x said:


> Me? Prove it
> 
> 
> Bukan gimana2.. Dia nulis us army tiba2 sampek gatot nurmantyo jauh bgt jendral negara sendiri lagi udah purna pulak. Mana ada di thread vietnam downgrade jendral sendiri. Dia ama nike orang yang sama bukan pak? Gelombang emosinya sama. Ada "gelombang" nya serius hhh


Thank god I ignore you.

Alright goodbye...


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> discord link what 0_o ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252813685824733185


Its PM3.


----------



## Fl0gger

if what i heard about kaplan harimau is becouse pindad is not ready about tools of mas product and it' "price" if it compare to a refurbish MBT that's why pindad push sales for harimau if there a sales they can invest jig's and toll's they need ithink it's obvius reason for a new born ALUTSISTA its will become a difrent stories if you just buy it at fnss thoug but well this is price for kemandirian right and the concept of medium tank is " breaktrough" now a day's even us army want it just becouse the future modern warfare theater is like changed into light cavalry but stil have its power thats why we choose to devolope it' there a market for it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chaplin009x

umigami said:


> Thank god I ignore you.
> 
> Alright goodbye...


Jadi bener ada kartel. 


san.geuk said:


> I don't have to,
> Why don't you make your self more contributing in this forum since someone with good contribution got banned because unecesary debate over unsubstatial matter


Of course sure. "ELITE"


Kansel said:


> I guess i will just ignore this guy.


HHH naive kid


----------



## umigami

My biggest complaint for harimau is it's so back heavy. Why it always "mendongak" so high (especially when moving) it expose its bottom side?
And it make its weird high bow model looks even more weird.


----------



## Fl0gger

umigami said:


> View attachment 626113
> View attachment 626115
> View attachment 626116
> View attachment 626117
> 
> My biggest complaint for harimau is it's so back heavy. Why it always "mendongak" so high (especially when moving) it expose its bottom side?
> And it make its weird high bow model looks even more weird.


mesin di belakang mungkin..?
T series if i recon is to "mendongak" when had a start but the gun ia stabilized so dont to much bother to acuracy when it fire while moving and becouse it will use a slow speed when it fire well at least that what i think


----------



## umigami

Fl0gger said:


> mesin di belakang mungkin..?


Bukan alasan itu! 
Leo, abrams, t72, challenger, all of them put their engines on the back and have no such problem!
Tapi klo berhenti sekarang yah sayang juga sih


----------



## Chaplin009x

Asuu hhh gae spoiler g iso2


----------



## umigami

Fl0gger said:


> mesin di belakang mungkin..?
> T series if i recon is to "mendongak" when had a start but the gun ia stabilized so dont to much bother to acuracy when it fire while moving and becouse it will use a slow speed when it fire well at least that what i think


Not as extreme as this. I don't hate this tank. But I hope at least pindad-fnss fix it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Stop the fighting kids, contribute or just shut up


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

umigami said:


> View attachment 626113
> View attachment 626115
> View attachment 626116
> View attachment 626117
> 
> My biggest complaint for harimau is it's so back heavy. Why it always "mendongak" so high (especially when moving) it expose its bottom side?
> And it make its weird high bow model looks even more weird.


Its taller because the harimau is meant to be an infantry support not a tank. It meant to fight alongside infantry so it has to have an elevated view to clearly see the battlefield & provide proper supports when needed.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nilgiri said:


> The issue was spamming of discord links. He (Chestnut) has been perma-banned.
> 
> I am unfamiliar with the warnings he may have received prior to this on the issue.



That doesn't make any sense at all. I've never notice him spamming any link at all. But then again I had bad experience with the overall situation in this forum from the abundance of troll, buzzer, to my posting being deleted, etc so I'm not surprised to see baseless acquisition being made toward Indonesian poster here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chaplin009x

HellFireIndo said:


> Stop the fighting kids, contribute or just shut up


Hah ? contribute or shut up kids


----------



## Raduga

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Its taller because the harimau is meant to be an infantry support not a tank. It meant to fight alongside infantry so it has to have an elevated view to clearly see the battlefield & provide proper supports when needed.


it's taller in dimension and hull because it was meant to accomodate the new CMI CT-CV105 , which the gun have elevation over 42 degree so the gun breech have enough room to actually elevate that much in harimau platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fl0gger

well 


umigami said:


> Not as extreme as this. I don't hate this tank. But I hope at least pindad-fnss fix it.


maybe you are right well just hope for the best



Raduga said:


> it's taller in dimension and hull because it was meant to accomodate the new CMI CT-CV105 , which the gun have elevation over 42 degree so the gun breech have enough room to actually elevate that much in harimau platform.


thanks for helping answer


----------



## Chaplin009x

Chaplin009x said:


> Hah ? contribute or shut up kids


https://www.vivanews.com/bisnis/ekonomi/46281-rizal-ramli-pemerintah-harus-terima-kasih-ke-prabowo 
Mbuh lah pokok e 3,4 milyar dolar dibatalne iver, sukhoi,chanhbogo atau NASAMS enek corona. Boyong lah okeh cah cilik mobat mabit ngiwo nengen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Its taller because the harimau is meant to be an infantry support not a tank. It meant to fight alongside infantry so it has to have an elevated view to clearly see the battlefield & provide proper supports when needed.


So?


----------



## Gen3115

Nilgiri said:


> The issue was spamming of discord links. He (Chestnut) has been perma-banned.
> 
> I think he would need to reach through the PDF email (contact@defence.pk) direct to webby to explain if he wants to rejoin here (dunno if anyone can reach him someway)
> 
> I am unfamiliar with the warnings he may have received prior to this on the issue.



So it turns out, I have some mutual friends in real life with Chestnut, I've had a friend of mine contact him and he said he already emailed contact@defence.pk, sorry i'm new in this forum, is there a private messaging feature here so I can send you guys his email?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Constantly trying to make this thread into his backyard chat club and refuses to abide by the norm to use English, for nothing but a ridiculous childish mindset, is wholly unsuitable for mature discussion. Rather than admitting being a divider, troublemaker in the place, instead he drags it further and further by being a prick, and edgelord around.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gen3115

Btw does anyone have any info if the Iver Huitfeldt-class acquisition will still go on with everything thats going on right now? especially with a certain politician backing it up? since I heard some contracts will be under review on whether they will be accepted, cancelled or pending and for the armaments I heard it might just use VL MICA is that true? and can it be upgraded afterwards to something like Aster 15/30?


----------



## striver44

Gen3115 said:


> I heard it might just use VL MICA is that true??


If it's true then we might just order follow on PKR 10514.
There's no point in having big boats with minuscule muscle on it.
Heck we might be better with KCR 60s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Gen3115 said:


> Btw does anyone have any info if the Iver Huitfeldt-class acquisition will still go on with everything thats going on right now? especially with a certain politician backing it up? since I heard some contracts will be under review on whether they will be accepted, cancelled or pending and for the armaments I heard it might just use VL MICA is that true? and can it be upgraded afterwards to something like Aster 15/30?


based on Alman post and prabowo / luhut speech about agreement in procuring heavy frigate , i think it's still a go and the tender process between Hensoldt/Terma team up vs Thales are still ongoing for the electronic sensor and subsystem , but expect some downgrade , dalam keadaan kaya gini sebener nya gapapa FFBNW asal dalam ranah persenjataan nya aja , untuk wadah nya kalau bisa sudah dipasang kaya universal VLS macal SYLVER , VL MICA pun bisa dipasang di SYLVER series , dan tentu nya elektronika nya jangan sampai FFBNW kalau bisa kaya radar sensor jammer CMS etc .

dan siap siap juga berekspetasi platform rudal antikapal / jelajah baru , itu sales nya dari kemarin udah gencar banget masarin sampe ketemu petinggi AL , dan kebetulan di eropa angkatan laut NATO hampir sebagian banyak udah mulai pakai itu rudal juga .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

striver44 said:


> If it's true then we might just order follow on PKR 10514.
> There's no point in having big boats with minuscule muscle on it.
> Heck we might be better with KCR 60s



I got it from a formil group on facebook and it seemed there was a paper leaked that specified VL MICA as the air defense for the future frigates, not sure if its true though. Which is why I was wondering if we can upgrade to better air defense afterwards like Aster-15/30 or even SM series if US approves. 

Also even if it only has VL MICA, I think the higher tonnage of the Iver Huitfeldt-class will still be worth it so we can operate in higher sea states if needed, I think QZ 8501 SAR operation showed the need for higher tonnage vessels for both war and peace time purposes, just my 2 cents here


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> based on Alman post and prabowo / luhut speech about agreement in procuring heavy frigate , i think it's still a go and the tender process between Hensoldt/Terma team up vs Thales are still ongoing for the electronic sensor and subsystem , but expect some downgrade , dalam keadaan kaya gini sebener nya gapapa FFBNW asal dalam ranah persenjataan nya aja , untuk wadah nya kalau bisa sudah dipasang kaya universal VLS macal SYLVER , VL MICA pun bisa dipasang di SYLVER series , dan tentu nya elektronika nya jangan sampai FFBNW kalau bisa kaya radar sensor jammer CMS etc .
> 
> dan siap siap juga berekspetasi platform rudal antikapal / jelajah baru , itu sales nya dari kemarin udah gencar banget masarin sampe ketemu petinggi AL , dan kebetulan di eropa angkatan laut NATO hampir sebagian banyak udah mulai pakai itu rudal juga .


Let me guess, RBS-15?

F16 MLU on the background 

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## striver44

Well if they're chosing VL MICA's atleast give it a complement of atleast 32x vls.


----------



## umigami

striver44 said:


> Well if they're chosing VL MICA's atleast give it a complement of atleast 32x vls.


Chose MBDA Sylver VLS that able to launch both Mica and Aster


----------



## striver44

umigami said:


> Chose MBDA Sylver VLS that able to launch both Mica and Aster


Which one?


----------



## Gen3115

striver44 said:


> Well if they're chosing VL MICA's atleast give it a complement of atleast 32x vls.



I forgot where I got this from, but this might be it, I really hope its not going to stop at this





Also I'm confused, if you can see on the top it says Mk 41? Is Mk 41 even compatible with VL MICA, I still question this photo I got tbh

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## deadlast

umigami said:


> View attachment 626113
> View attachment 626115
> View attachment 626116
> View attachment 626117
> 
> My biggest complaint for harimau is it's so back heavy. Why it always "mendongak" so high (especially when moving) it expose its bottom side?


In my opinion, most of the front weight for harimau come from it's hull ammo stowage, and I don't think that they would carry full/combat ammo load during this repeated testing/trial period, hence why it look so back heavy when it accelerate. CMIIW.


umigami said:


> And it make its weird high bow model looks even more weird.





Raduga said:


> it's taller in dimension and hull because it was meant to accomodate the new CMI CT-CV105 , which the gun have elevation over 42 degree so the gun breech have enough room to actually elevate that much in harimau platform.


From the past discussion it was mentioned that front hull shape/profile designed that way to accommodate TNI own requirement for the vehicle to be able to climb obstacles of certain height (forgot the exact details), beside the provision for the tall turret floor due to gun elevation during indirect fire mode.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

striver44 said:


> Which one?




All A50 or A35-A70 combination

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Gen3115 said:


> I forgot where I got this from, but this might be it, I really hope its not going to stop at this
> View attachment 626220
> 
> 
> Also I'm confused, if you can see on the top it says Mk 41? Is Mk 41 even compatible with VL MICA, I still question this photo I got tbh


I don't remember a NATO ship using sylver vls firing essm or vl mica firing from mk41.
But who knows.


----------



## Gen3115

striver44 said:


> I don't remember a NATO ship using sylver vls firing essm or vl mica firing from mk41.
> But who knows.



Me neither, I just hope it won't stop at VL MICA, hoping we can upgrade afterwards even after we commission the ships


----------



## Raduga

Gen3115 said:


> I forgot where I got this from, but this might be it, I really hope its not going to stop at this
> View attachment 626220
> 
> 
> Also I'm confused, if you can see on the top it says Mk 41? Is Mk 41 even compatible with VL MICA, I still question this photo I got tbh


kalo diliat liat ini bisa jadi spesifikasi Iver huitfeldt cuman ga pake ESSM , the original iver huitfeldt have combination of 32x MK41 VLS and 24x MK56 vls for ESSM . 2X 24 VL means total of 48x VLS ? i think this is great for multi layered air defense , lets say 32x MK41 + 48x VL MICA .


----------



## striver44

Gen3115 said:


> Me neither, I just hope it won't stop at VL MICA, hoping we can upgrade afterwards even after we commission the ships


we should ask for essm, it has a longer range (50km vs 20km) and probably cheaper due to more broad users compared to VL MICA.


Raduga said:


> kalo diliat liat ini bisa jadi spesifikasi Iver huitfeldt cuman ga pake ESSM .


If I'm not mistaken.omega spec only give you 1x24 vls VL mica. while this have 2x24. so maybe yes we are going for the omega albeit with heavier loadout than previously offered by damen.


----------



## Gen3115

striver44 said:


> we should ask for essm, it has a longer range (50km vs 20km) and probably cheaper due to more broad users compared to VL MICA.



is it possible to get SM-2 as well though? 

they're probably going for VL MICA since all the other surface combatants use them? But the Mk 41 VLS on the list still confuses me though, unless they're actually compatible all along and we don't know it


----------



## striver44

Gen3115 said:


> is it possible to get SM-2 as well though?
> 
> they're probably going for VL MICA since all the other surface combatants use them? But the Mk 41 VLS on the list still confuses me though, unless they're actually compatible all along and we don't know it


going for SM-2 is quite expensive and for me quite ambitious


----------



## Fl0gger

sm.2 atau patriot is "gucci " stuff itu amraam ajah mintanya udh dr brp puluh tahun yang lalu makanya nama S-400 muncul as a "bargain " stuff deter US to give more their stuff to us as tier 1 or 2 allies F.35 to tapi US itu juga pinter ga ngasih secara lgs tapi di giring ke euro NATO country and actualy some of euro stuff is surpass US and kl US lgs kasih itu polisi oceania bisa ngambek apache di kasih juga karena mereka pilih tiger...loyal wing man masih jauuh..tapi every thing still possible caouse they surely dont want us be a proxy of "east" but in same time dont wanna us to become to strong...dilema buat mereka juga kita tergantung dr sisi mana kita melihat dan menilai nya karena bukan tidak mungkin kl indonesia become like china as economicly or power that they surely dont want to or fear that why they have kepentingan agar menjaga indonesia in control...strong indonesia is good but to strong..?? is bad...


----------



## Kansel

Well I don't know but maybe, raduga is right perhaps the missile combination going to VL mica+SM-2 or VL mica+ESSM because i don't remember mica is integrated already with MK41 or maybe we might chose aster series too.



Fl0gger said:


> sm.2 atau patriot is "gucci " stuff itu amraam ajah mintanya udh dr brp puluh tahun yang lalu makanya nama S-400 muncul as a "bargain " stuff deter US to give more their stuff to us as tier 1 or 2 allies F.35 to tapi US itu juga pinter ga ngasih secara lgs tapi di giring ke euro NATO country and actualy some of euro stuff is surpass US and kl US lgs kasih itu polisi oceania bisa ngambek apache di kasih juga karena mereka pilih tiger...loyal wing man masih jauuh..tapi every thing still possible caouse they surely dont want us be a proxy of "east" but in same time dont wanna us to become to strong...dilema buat mereka juga kita tergantung dr sisi mana kita melihat dan menilai nya karena bukan tidak mungkin kl indonesia become like china as economicly or power that they surely dont want to or fear that why they have kepentingan agar menjaga indonesia in control...strong indonesia is good but to strong..?? is bad...


Jadi Australia masih nganggep kita potential threat? Berbanding terbalik dong kalo berdasar buku putih nya mereka :/


----------



## Fl0gger

Kansel said:


> Well I don't know but maybe, raduga is right perhaps the missile combination going to VL mica+SM-2 or VL mica+ESSM because i don't remember mica is integrated already with MK41 or maybe we might chose aster series too.
> 
> 
> Jadi Australia masih nganggep kita potential threat? Berbanding terbalik dong kalo berdasar buku putih nya mereka :/


ya standart ganda karena sekali lagi itu dilema buat mereka 
ya masih ingat ndak kasus pancasila be come pancagila saat perwira kita memberikan materi ke siswa di akmil nya saat pertukaran siswa dan pengajar di aus..?? 

trus bales nya ga beli sapi kan ke aus mereka udh jiper


----------



## Lasa-X

Raduga said:


> kalo diliat liat ini bisa jadi spesifikasi Iver huitfeldt cuman ga pake ESSM , the original iver huitfeldt have combination of 32x MK41 VLS and 24x MK56 vls for ESSM . 2X 24 VL means total of 48x VLS ? i think this is great for multi layered air defense , lets say 32x MK41 + 48x VL MICA .



2x24 VL for 2 ships? So 24 VL/ship?
If Mica, hopely will get Mica-NG with double range up to 40km.


----------



## Gen3115

Lasa-X said:


> 2x24 VL for 2 ships? So 24 VL/ship?
> If Mica, hopely will get Mica-NG with double range up to 40km.



I think its 2x24 VL for 1 ship, so each ship gets 48x total


----------



## Nike

Fl0gger said:


> sm.2 atau patriot is "gucci " stuff itu amraam ajah mintanya udh dr brp puluh tahun yang lalu makanya nama S-400 muncul as a "bargain " stuff deter US to give more their stuff to us as tier 1 or 2 allies F.35 to tapi US itu juga pinter ga ngasih secara lgs tapi di giring ke euro NATO country and actualy some of euro stuff is surpass US and kl US lgs kasih itu polisi oceania bisa ngambek apache di kasih juga karena mereka pilih tiger...loyal wing man masih jauuh..tapi every thing still possible caouse they surely dont want us be a proxy of "east" but in same time dont wanna us to become to strong...dilema buat mereka juga kita tergantung dr sisi mana kita melihat dan menilai nya karena bukan tidak mungkin kl indonesia become like china as economicly or power that they surely dont want to or fear that why they have kepentingan agar menjaga indonesia in control...strong indonesia is good but to strong..?? is bad...



Indonesia ordered F 16 OCU somewhere in 1988 as it was a much much cheapo variants compared to full F16 C/D they had offered us in the past, in which the OCU doesn't have AMRAAM compatibility, F 5 II tiger doesn't have compatibity with AMRAAM and so with our A4 skyhawk , and the only AMRAAM certified fighter we had is the grants of F 16 C/D got ordered in 2012 and the recently EMLU STAR OCU we had in late 2018 so you said Indonesia had asked for AMRAAM since decades long is is not very logical. 

For what fighter Indonesian asked AMRAAM decades ago?



Kansel said:


> Well I don't know but maybe, raduga is right perhaps the missile combination going to VL mica+SM-2 or VL mica+ESSM because i don't remember mica is integrated already with MK41 or maybe we might chose aster series too.
> 
> 
> Jadi Australia masih nganggep kita potential threat? Berbanding terbalik dong kalo berdasar buku putih nya mereka :/



It's not logical to put two types of universal launching vertical system into a ship class. From logistick standpoint, it's a bad move, and the certification program will be massive, expensive and cost prohibit. 

And it's either MK41 or Sylver/MICA VLS (there is no problem from France side , it just the price is expensive so in design phase still yet to be decided ) and for US standard armaments will be discussed further during meeting between MoD and his counterpart from US soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jatosint

Raduga said:


> based on Alman post and prabowo / luhut speech about agreement in procuring heavy frigate , i think it's still a go and the tender process between Hensoldt/Terma team up vs Thales are still ongoing for the electronic sensor and subsystem , but expect some downgrade , dalam keadaan kaya gini sebener nya gapapa FFBNW asal dalam ranah persenjataan nya aja , untuk wadah nya kalau bisa sudah dipasang kaya universal VLS macal SYLVER , VL MICA pun bisa dipasang di SYLVER series , dan tentu nya elektronika nya jangan sampai FFBNW kalau bisa kaya radar sensor jammer CMS etc .
> 
> dan siap siap juga berekspetasi platform rudal antikapal / jelajah baru , itu sales nya dari kemarin udah gencar banget masarin sampe ketemu petinggi AL , dan kebetulan di eropa angkatan laut NATO hampir sebagian banyak udah mulai pakai itu rudal juga .





umigami said:


> Let me guess, RBS-15?



Or Naval Strike Missile? I guess it's time to move beyond Exocet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Jatosint said:


> Or Naval Strike Missile? I guess it's time to move beyond Exocet



Exocet block 3? They are still dope, land attack capability is deemed efficient for beyond saving stingy bin medit Indonesia government. I would see they still use Exocet even three decades ahead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fl0gger

Nike said:


> Indonesia ordered F 16 OCU somewhere in 1988 as it was a much much cheapo variants compared to full F16 C/D they had offered us in the past, in which the OCU doesn't have AMRAAM compatibility, F 5 II tiger doesn't have compatibity with AMRAAM and so with our A4 skyhawk , and the only AMRAAM certified fighter we had is the grants of F 16 C/D got ordered in 2012 and the recently EMLU STAR OCU we had in late 2018 so you said Indonesia had asked for AMRAAM since decades long is is not very logical.
> 
> For what fighter Indonesian asked AMRAAM decades ago?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not logical to put two types of universal launching vertical system into a ship class. From logistick standpoint, it's a bad move, and the certification program will be massive, expensive and cost prohibit.
> 
> And it's either MK41 or Sylver/MICA VLS (there is no problem from France side , it just the price is expensive so in design phase still yet to be decided ) and for US standard armaments will be discussed further during meeting between MoD and his counterpart from US soon.


kan rencana emlu atau upgrade f.16 bukan hanya saat ini saja dulu saat proyek M.A.C.A.N utk tiger 2 SABCA kan juga udh offer ke TNI.AU utk upgrade f.16 termasuk
ke inginan AU utk punya Amraam saat upgrade telah terlaksana kemudian hal ini menguat sejak malysia dan sings telah memiliki amraam hanya saja US belum setuju saat itu nah barulah saat kita dpt aa.10 alomo kemudian US juga lifting arm band utk indonesia ke inginan itu terus di gembor kan ya alhamdulillah nya baru skr terwujud kan jadi minta nya amraam utk melengkapi upgrade f.16 atau 1 pket utk itu udh sedikit lama f16.C/D kl kebeli saat itu juga ga bakal di kasih amraam kok
recent case is iraqi f.16 itu mirip sama kita saat peace bima sena 1 bedanya iraqi govt ga beli OCU karena alasan hemat anggaran atau arep perang karo sopo atau keseimbangan kawasan the have money they bought C/D but still no amraam cmiiw


----------



## Nike

Fl0gger said:


> kan rencana emlu atau upgrade f.16 bukan hanya saat ini saja dulu saat proyek M.A.C.A.N utk tiger 2 SABCA kan juga udh offer ke TNI.AU utk upgrade f.16 termasuk
> ke inginan AU utk punya Amraam saat upgrade telah terlaksana kemudian hal ini menguat sejak malysia dan sings telah memiliki amraam hanya saja US belum setuju saat itu nah barulah saat kita dpt aa.10 alomo kemudian US juga lifting arm band utk indonesia ke inginan itu terus di gembor kan ya alhamdulillah nya baru skr terwujud kan jadi minta nya amraam utk melengkapi upgrade f.16 atau 1 pket utk itu udh sedikit lama f16.C/D kl kebeli saat itu juga ga bakal di kasih amraam kok
> recent case is iraqi f.16 itu mirip sama kita saat peace bima sena 1 bedanya iraqi govt ga beli OCU karena alasan hemat anggaran atau arep perang karo sopo atau keseimbangan kawasan the have money they bought C/D but still no amraam cmiiw



F 5 SABCA Ga bisa dipasangin Amraam not certified,

Kalo F 16 yg jalan sama Daedalus Itu bukan peningkatan kemampuan tapi basik MLU, era Itu mana Ada Di Indonesia Duitnya. Beli BVR buat Sukhoi aja nungguin 8 tahun lebih Dan Itu aja komisinya harus banyak bagi bagi.

Seperti yang gua bilang, jangan banyakin suuzon ke orang luar, liat aja sebenernya TNI Itu prioritas anggaran dimana? BVR, C4ISR Itu Cuman maunya aja, giliran ditawarin beneran yg diprioritaskan untuk dibeliin Itu Malah Wrangler Dan Range Rover Evoque!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Gen3115 said:


> So it turns out, I have some mutual friends in real life with Chestnut, I've had a friend of mine contact him and he said he already emailed contact@defence.pk, sorry i'm new in this forum, is there a private messaging feature here so I can send you guys his email?



Im uninvolved in the process other than checking with webby what the issue was (at GHQ).

If you want to give webby his email and also forward the petition here, GHQ probably the best place for it.

i.e General Headquarters area (bottom of forum list on homepage), only webby/admin can see any posts made there so its confidential. 

Other members here can also take up the case _there_ if they desire to.

Private messaging can only be done between mods and title holders here I think (they have to open a PM for others to use etc).

Maybe @WebMaster can address all the concerned members here about the situation (given chestnut posts popularity) if that is merited.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WebMaster

Nilgiri said:


> Im uninvolved in the process other than checking with webby what the issue was (at GHQ).
> 
> If you want to give webby his email and also forward the petition here, GHQ probably the best place for it.
> 
> i.e General Headquarters area (bottom of forum list on homepage), only webby/admin can see any posts made there so its confidential.
> 
> Other members here can also take up the case _there_ if they desire to.
> 
> Private messaging can only be done between mods and title holders here I think (they have to open a PM for others to use etc).
> 
> Maybe @WebMaster can address all the concerned members here about the situation (given chestnut posts popularity) if that is merited.



I got his email Nilgiri, i have unbanned him. Thanks for your help in this.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nilgiri

WebMaster said:


> I got his email Nilgiri, i have unbanned him. Thanks for your help in this.



Thanks sir. Yes he is popular in this section of the forum, its for the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kooppyyy

umigami said:


> View attachment 626221​All A50 or A35-A70 combination


I agree. For frigate, the size of Iver should at least carry the A50 version of SYLVER


Gen3115 said:


> Me neither, I just hope it won't stop at VL MICA, hoping we can upgrade afterwards even after we commission the ships





Raduga said:


> kalo diliat liat ini bisa jadi spesifikasi Iver huitfeldt cuman ga pake ESSM , the original iver huitfeldt have combination of 32x MK41 VLS and 24x MK56 vls for ESSM . 2X 24 VL means total of 48x VLS ? i think this is great for multi layered air defense , lets say 32x MK41 + 48x VL MICA .


Mica isn't too bad if it's properly complemented with other Mid-range missile systems. MICA's sensor is quite capable, the NG variant will have AESA for the RF version it just short-legged. I do still prefer we go for CAMM though, despite the inferior sensors (don't quote me on this), it can be quad packed into both Mk41 & SYLVER. 

Jadi, 4x32 CAMM on module Mk41/A35 + 24 A50/A70 SYLVER = 152 missiles in one ship *mimpi siang bolong sebelum Ramadhan* wkwkwk



WebMaster said:


> I got his email Nilgiri, i have unbanned him. Thanks for your help in this.





Nilgiri said:


> Thanks sir. Yes he is popular in this section of the forum, its for the best.


 Just wanted to convey my thanks. Thank you, he is indeed a valuable contributor to this forum. Hopefully, whatever it is that got him banned won't be repeated by him again.



Nike said:


> F 5 SABCA Ga bisa dipasangin Amraam not certified,
> 
> Kalo F 16 yg jalan sama Daedalus Itu bukan peningkatan kemampuan tapi basik MLU, era Itu mana Ada Di Indonesia Duitnya. Beli BVR buat Sukhoi aja nungguin 8 tahun lebih Dan Itu aja komisinya harus banyak bagi bagi.
> 
> Seperti yang gua bilang, jangan banyakin suuzon ke orang luar, liat aja sebenernya TNI Itu prioritas anggaran dimana? BVR, C4ISR Itu Cuman maunya aja, giliran ditawarin beneran yg diprioritaskan untuk dibeliin Itu Malah Wrangler Dan Range Rover Evoque!!!


Someone should tell him, Kemenhan planned Rp 3,09 billion acquisition for 250 ml sabun mandi cair wkwkwkwk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

kooppyyy said:


> Someone should tell him, Kemenhan planned Rp 3,09 billion acquisition for 250 ml sabun mandi cair wkwkwkwk


Jangan lupa perlengkapan makan sama AC nya bro


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> Thanks sir. Yes he is popular in this section of the forum, its for the best.



You are great man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Found something interesting
> View attachment 626010


But leo2a4 came so dpr lieky not interestes with t72


Chaplin009x said:


> Wow, his mind is far ahead. all possibilities, physical or non-physical threats. and the most important thing is for the good of Indonesia first. This is call strategic intelligence analysis.
> View attachment 626032


Still waiting for implementation, hope
more nubika unit batallion level, in every kodam or just nubika batallion in 3 kostrad div. Someone in here posting about Indonesia threat amd i see a point about epidemic is threat to out country

(Soal pak gatot, justru byk military enthusiast out there who like his personality. Idk why so much indonesian like officer with gatot style or type. Maybe patriotic or maybe keren and cool. Also maybe moodbooster IMHO)



Raduga said:


> discord link what 0_o ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252813685824733185
> Why don't we send some of this stuff free to foreign gun vlogger / youtuber said like Hickok45 or Demolition Ranch to do review, so pindad name would floursihed not just in national industry .​


Mud test by Ian McCullon or viclers tactical and tfbtv and then they yt channel swarmed by people of Republik Indonesia. Btw we can invite them to pindad and give factory tour. Many small arms manufacturer in turkey (sarzilmasz, mke, etc) has invited some US firearm blogger to their factory, and then now turks small arms selling in US with good response from market. Btw why we didint export some ss1 to US some collector in there want FNC type rifle. FNC in US is very rare for civilian version. We can take the market (but our fnc have problem and bad reputation) yes likely we will get bad reputation if we exported our ss1, but "kritik saran" help Pindad for making better product. Pakistan POF also export their mp 5 also in early day US gun owner didnt like it but as time came POF mp5 seeling good. Also turkish fir

Btw why PM5 magwell little bit "aneh"


Fl0gger said:


> if what i heard about kaplan harimau is becouse pindad is not ready about tools of mas product and it' "price" if it compare to a refurbish MBT that's why pindad push sales for harimau if there a sales they can invest jig's and toll's they need ithink it's obvius reason for a new born ALUTSISTA its will become a difrent stories if you just buy it at fnss thoug but well this is price for kemandirian right and the concept of medium tank is " breaktrough" now a day's even us army want it just becouse the future modern warfare theater is like changed into light cavalry but stil have its power thats why we choose to devolope it' there a market for it


Can we borrow turks fnss tooling? They have advanced tool, cnc etc. Ah just my 50 cent



striver44 said:


> KCR 60s


If we see kcr 60 from far, it look like sigma, i think it is baby sigma hehehe. Also damen have fast patrol boat designed like sigma with dimension sized like our kcr 60 and have sam vls.


Raduga said:


> based on Alman post and prabowo / luhut speech about agreement in procuring heavy frigate , i think it's still a go and the tender process between Hensoldt/Terma team up vs Thales are still ongoing for the electronic sensor and subsystem , but expect some downgrade , dalam keadaan kaya gini sebener nya gapapa FFBNW asal dalam ranah persenjataan nya aja , untuk wadah nya kalau bisa sudah dipasang kaya universal VLS macal SYLVER , VL MICA pun bisa dipasang di SYLVER series , dan tentu nya elektronika nya jangan sampai FFBNW kalau bisa kaya radar sensor jammer CMS etc .
> 
> dan siap siap juga berekspetasi platform rudal antikapal / jelajah baru , itu sales nya dari kemarin udah gencar banget masarin sampe ketemu petinggi AL , dan kebetulan di eropa angkatan laut NATO hampir sebagian banyak udah mulai pakai itu rudal juga .


Better using sylver or mk 41? I see article in futurre MK-41 can load with aster or mbda series missile. I dont know are MBDA develop sylver can using us stanndard missile.



Gen3115 said:


> QZ 8501 SAR


This case most notable and discussion material that TNI must have large tonnage warship. So if tni only playing gerilya laut is high risk if sea tide high so our samlkes ship cannot sailing while enemy warship with larger tonnage can sailing easliy


striver44 said:


> Which one?


A43 kayanya dah bisa rudal aster ama mica. Klo yg a50 ama a70 buat rudal jelajah SCALP ama tomahawk bisa muat di a70 klo g salah.


striver44 said:


> I don't remember a NATO ship using sylver vls firing essm or vl mica firing from mk41.
> But who knows.


https://www.mbda-systems.com/press-...sile-launch-from-a-mk-41-launcher-using-exls/
CAMM can launched by MK41 using Exls it is like and adapter. Maybe MICA can use this 


Raduga said:


> kalo diliat liat ini bisa jadi spesifikasi Iver huitfeldt cuman ga pake ESSM , the original iver huitfeldt have combination of 32x MK41 VLS and 24x MK56 vls for ESSM . 2X 24 VL means total of 48x VLS ? i think this is great for multi layered air defense , lets say 32x MK41 + 48x VL MICA .


Sistem AS gabung sistem Prancis jadi di 1 kapal integrasinya ga susah ya? Kyknya pake MK 41 enak isinya bisa sabeb apa aja in future





Idk are MICA can used on mk41. Vote for aster and camm with MK41 lol



Jatosint said:


> Or Naval Strike Missile? I guess it's time to move beyond Exocet


NSM also can used in f-35 and launched from VLS. Also they have longer range and stealth feature.


kooppyyy said:


> sebelum Ramadhan


Banyakin tahajjud sapa tau smua keingina terkabul trmsuk fregat heheheh

Sorry gw replyin semua kwkwkwk


----------



## Fl0gger

l


Nike said:


> F 5 SABCA Ga bisa dipasangin Amraam not certified,
> 
> Kalo F 16 yg jalan sama Daedalus Itu bukan peningkatan kemampuan tapi basik MLU, era Itu mana Ada Di Indonesia Duitnya. Beli BVR buat Sukhoi aja nungguin 8 tahun lebih Dan Itu aja komisinya harus banyak bagi bagi.
> 
> Seperti yang gua bilang, jangan banyakin suuzon ke orang luar, liat aja sebenernya TNI Itu prioritas anggaran dimana? BVR, C4ISR Itu Cuman maunya aja, giliran ditawarin beneran yg diprioritaskan untuk dibeliin Itu Malah Wrangler Dan Range Rover Evoque!!!


lah siapa yang suuzon kalimat mana dalam posting saya yang menunjukan itu..??

dan yang bahas f 5 macan sabca bisa gotong amraam siapa ??? itu bahas f.16 mereka sabca saat itu menawarkan paket upgrade utk f.16 dgn kemampuan bawa amraam kenapa saya udh jelaskan dgn bahasa juga masih salah..??? wkwkwkwk lucu udh jelas masalah chesnut kan kenapa loe macam buthurt gitu sama gue LOL whats wrong with you i cant stop loughing dan masalah pengadaan ya memang seperti itulah apa adanya salah satu nya seperti yang loe sampaikan makanya seperti yang saya sampaikan di post saya kan i hate it as much as you are but dont insult give a critis that help them develope jgn nyiyir logika kl km mukulin maling sampai mati itu bener ga..?? ga karuan bener padahal kl mau jujur kita juga sedikit bnyk kecil besar ya sama ajah pernah maling lha trus apa hak kita sampai ber dalil maling harus di gepuki sampai mati..??? jadi bukan saya belain maling nya kita sepakat maling itu ga baik tapi trus kemudian ada yang mengigatkan serahkan maling tangkap maling lalu serahkan ke yang berwajib di katain salah atau belain maling lah logika loe di mana katanya ber adap kan kenapa skr kalo ada maling harus mati kl perlu bakar di tempat..?? paham...??


----------



## Lasa-X

Nike said:


> Indonesia ordered F 16 OCU somewhere in 1988 as it was a much much cheapo variants compared to full F16 C/D they had offered us in the past, in which the OCU doesn't have AMRAAM compatibility, F 5 II tiger doesn't have compatibity with AMRAAM and so with our A4 skyhawk , and the only AMRAAM certified fighter we had is the grants of F 16 C/D got ordered in 2012 and the recently EMLU STAR OCU we had in late 2018 so you said Indonesia had asked for AMRAAM since decades long is is not very logical.
> 
> For what fighter Indonesian asked AMRAAM decades ago?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not logical to put two types of universal launching vertical system into a ship class. From logistick standpoint, it's a bad move, and the certification program will be massive, expensive and cost prohibit.
> 
> And it's either MK41 or Sylver/MICA VLS (there is no problem from France side , it just the price is expensive so in design phase still yet to be decided ) and for US standard armaments will be discussed further during meeting between MoD and his counterpart from US soon.


Well, the story that I know was US only offered block F-16 A/B 15 OCU to RI. Never C/D.
In fact, they first offered ADF variant to SEA region (Thailand). Then RSAF got 15 OCU. So everyone then got 15 OCU too.






15 OCU was wiring for amraam so it can carry amraam. The capability was there foe OCU. But if the customer need to upgrade the software for that.

So the next question is, did AF really need and ask for medium range at that time? No money? No deeper research about advantage to have medium range missile/amraam? Not allowed by US congress? Or simply think that sidewinder+cannon+iron bomb was enough to defeat any adversaries in region? (Thank God for maverick missile!).
Eventhough the first gulf war in early 90s showed first kill by amraam should become a lesson for modern AF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fl0gger

Lasa-X said:


> Well, the story that I know was US only offered block F-16 A/B 15 OCU to RI. Never C/D.
> In fact, they first offered ADF variant to SEA region (Thailand). Then RSAF got 15 OCU. So everyone then got 15 OCU too.
> 
> View attachment 626341
> 
> 15 OCU was wiring for amraam so it can carry amraam. The capability was there foe OCU. But if the customer need to upgrade the software for that.





Lasa-X said:


> Well, the story that I know was US only offered block F-16 A/B 15 OCU to RI. Never C/D.
> In fact, they first offered ADF variant to SEA region (Thailand). Then RSAF got 15 OCU. So everyone then got 15 OCU too.
> 
> View attachment 626341
> 
> 15 OCU was wiring for amraam so it can carry amraam. The capability was there foe OCU. But if the customer need to upgrade the software for that.


yes sir u are right..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

WebMaster said:


> I got his email Nilgiri, i have unbanned him. Thanks for your help in this.



Thank you, I'll try and notify him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Ayy Lmao I'm back

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

Chestnut said:


> Ayy Lmao I'm back



Welcome back! I do read your posts from time to time (this is an interesting thread in general for me to silently follow) and enjoy them! Keep at it.

Was happy to help out for your return


----------



## Fl0gger

Chestnut said:


> Ayy Lmao I'm back


welcome


----------



## Chestnut

Jatosint said:


> Or Naval Strike Missile? I guess it's time to move beyond Exocet


It's the NSM, the company I used to work for were pitching it alot.

T


Nilgiri said:


> Welcome back! I do read your posts from time to time (this is an interesting thread in general for me to silently follow) and enjoy them! Keep at it.
> 
> Was happy to help out for your return


Thanks my guy



umigami said:


> View attachment 626113
> View attachment 626115
> View attachment 626116
> View attachment 626117
> 
> My biggest complaint for harimau is it's so back heavy. Why it always "mendongak" so high (especially when moving) it expose its bottom side?
> And it make its weird high bow model looks even more weird.


That's actually what the biggest complaint was. The vehicle was too large and the front elevated to high every time the vehicle moved forward because it is a back heavy vehicle. The argument was that if the vehicle was already that big they might as well just order more Leopard 2's and standardize all operational tanks into one platform for easier training and maintenance. Not to mention a Leopard 2 had better armor and firepower.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lasa-X

Now everyone please take a chill pill and relax a bit. We are all already exhausted with corona thing. Don't bring more pressure to this forum please. 

Back to military discussion!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

striver44 said:


> we should ask for essm, it has a longer range (50km vs 20km) and probably cheaper due to more broad users compared to VL MICA.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken.omega spec only give you 1x24 vls VL mica. while this have 2x24. so maybe yes we are going for the omega albeit with heavier loadout than previously offered by damen.





Gen3115 said:


> is it possible to get SM-2 as well though?
> 
> they're probably going for VL MICA since all the other surface combatants use them? But the Mk 41 VLS on the list still confuses me though, unless they're actually compatible all along and we don't know it


Yes it's possible for to get the SM-2 missile series. Contrary to popular belief it's cheaper to buy US missiles than European ones. It's just that European deals are easier to corrupt than a US FMS deal.



Fl0gger said:


> sm.2 atau patriot is "gucci " stuff itu amraam ajah mintanya udh dr brp puluh tahun yang lalu makanya nama S-400 muncul as a "bargain " stuff deter US to give more their stuff to us as tier 1 or 2 allies F.35 to tapi US itu juga pinter ga ngasih secara lgs tapi di giring ke euro NATO country and actualy some of euro stuff is surpass US and kl US lgs kasih itu polisi oceania bisa ngambek apache di kasih juga karena mereka pilih tiger...loyal wing man masih jauuh..tapi every thing still possible caouse they surely dont want us be a proxy of "east" but in same time dont wanna us to become to strong...dilema buat mereka juga kita tergantung dr sisi mana kita melihat dan menilai nya karena bukan tidak mungkin kl indonesia become like china as economicly or power that they surely dont want to or fear that why they have kepentingan agar menjaga indonesia in control...strong indonesia is good but to strong..?? is bad...


The reason we never had AMRAAMs wasn't because the US refused to supply us after the 2003 embargo. Rather we didn't have any platforms that can actually fire them. AMRAAM capability was only available on the A/B AFTER the current MLU upgrade program.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gen3115

Chestnut said:


> Ayy Lmao I'm back



Welcome back, was about to tell a friend to notify you, but I don't think I need to do that anymore



Chestnut said:


> It's the NSM, the company I used to work for were pitching it alot.



Is it possible for us to get the air-launched JSM for the AU as well and are our current F-16 MLU's able to carry those if it happens?

I always think there's a lack of maritime strike capability for the Air Force other than the Kh-31A's and the AGM-65's


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Exocet block 3? They are still dope, land attack capability is deemed efficient for beyond saving stingy bin medit Indonesia government. I would see they still use Exocet even three decades ahead


The only problem with the Exocet series is that literally every ship missile defense platform on the planet uses it as their benchmark. You can thank the Argentinians for that.



Gen3115 said:


> Is it possible for us to get the air-launched JSM for the AU as well and are our current F-16 MLU's able to carry those if it happens?
> 
> I always think there's a lack of maritime strike capability for the Air Force other than the Kh-31A's and the AGM-65's



Wouldn't know, I hope so. Considering the most pressing adversary currently is the People's Liberation Army Navy it's not out of the realm of possibility that they already have the strike data for the Kh-31 and have adjusted their systems accordingly.


----------



## striver44

Chestnut said:


> Yes it's possible for to get the SM-2 missile series. Contrary to popular belief it's cheaper to buy US missiles than European ones. It's just that European deals are easier to corrupt than a US FMS deal.
> 
> 
> The reason we never had AMRAAMs wasn't because the US refused to supply us after the 2003 embargo. Rather we didn't have any platforms that can actually fire them. AMRAAM capability was only available on the A/B AFTER the current MLU upgrade program.


hey it's nice to see you back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

Chestnut said:


> Yes it's possible for to get the SM-2 missile series. Contrary to popular belief it's cheaper to buy US missiles than European ones. It's just that European deals are easier to corrupt than a US FMS deal.



Yea I prefer SM-2 if possible especially if it turns out to be cheaper, but the only thing that I keep wondering is US approval, but I think that might not be a problem in the future



Chestnut said:


> Wouldn't know, I hope so. Considering the most pressing adversary currently is the People's Liberation Army Navy it's not out of the realm of possibility that they already have the strike data for the Kh-31 and have adjusted their systems accordingly.



This is also one of the things I worry about the Su-35, if the PLA is really our biggest potential adversary, why are we desperately trying get a jet that they have and have more experience in, there's not much deterrence in that, but yea I think we all know Su-35 is money maker for certain politicians


----------



## Chestnut

Ruhnama said:


> Actually i want ask chestnut how could pindad wrong in designing tank that unfit for Indonesian crew. Likely everything designed with anthropometry etc (i just learn about it) and what is another kaplan faulty.



I sincerely doubt Pindad contributed much during the design process. Keep in mind Pindad is a BUMN company, and their main objective most of the time isn't to help create a sustaining local defense industry (because if they do they won't purposely gimp local private companies to maintain their monopoly), it's more or less just job creation. If you look at Pindad, the reason they can't meet production quotas is because they refuse to automate a lot of their production lines as to not cut jobs. Why else would ammo production still not meet the TNI's yearly quota? A government's main concern is staying in power, so a company run by a government would obviously try and help that government stay in power.



Gen3115 said:


> Yea I prefer SM-2 if possible especially if it turns out to be cheaper, but the only thing that I keep wondering is US approval, but I think that might not be a problem in the future



Why wouldn't they? Were essentially a US ally at this point even though the government doesn't want to admit it. And an SM-2 isn't THAT terribly sensitive.



Gen3115 said:


> This is also one of the things I worry about the Su-35, if the PLA is really our biggest potential adversary, why are we desperately trying get a jet that they have and have more experience in, there's not much deterrence in that, but yea I think we all know Su-35 is money maker for certain politicians



It's literally just corruption. There's no 4D chess game playing in the background, no brinkmanship strategy running concurrently with everyday society. The reason it's still being talked about is largely because some boomer wants a new 2021 Mercedes-Benz because he got bored of his 2018 Mercedes-Benz.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Lasa-X said:


> Well, the story that I know was US only offered block F-16 A/B 15 OCU to RI. Never C/D.
> In fact, they first offered ADF variant to SEA region (Thailand). Then RSAF got 15 OCU. So everyone then got 15 OCU too.
> 
> View attachment 626341
> 
> 15 OCU was wiring for amraam so it can carry amraam. The capability was there foe OCU. But if the customer need to upgrade the software for that.
> 
> So the next question is, did AF really need and ask for medium range at that time? No money? No deeper research about advantage to have medium range missile/amraam? Not allowed by US congress? Or simply think that sidewinder+cannon+iron bomb was enough to defeat any adversaries in region? (Thank God for maverick missile!).
> Eventhough the first gulf war in early 90s showed first kill by amraam should become a lesson for modern AF.



http://www.f-16.net/f-16_users_article6.html

well lacks of funding is the reason why Indonesian Air Forces never trying to do upgrade program for our OCU fleets until very recently, meanwhile Israel and Singapore had offered the packages (ACE program) since early 1990. Indonesian Air Force bought F16 actually as daylight fighter bomber to replace some obsolete fighter bomber they already had (A4 and OV 10) so there is no urgent need for advanced weapons targeting and sensor let alone advanced Air to Air Missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Also before anyone asks, I don't hate the Kaplan MT or think it's useless, I just don't think it's a cost effective or well thought out program.

For the most part, if we're expected to engage tanks that lands on our shores then it's already hopelessly outclassed by the fact it only has a 105mm gun. Were it to have a 120mm L/44 then I could understand the idea, but obviously that's not the case here. Furthermore if the idea of it being an infantry support vehicle in a mostly jungle environment, then it's stupid to give it a 105mm instead of an autocannon. Yes, tank cannons work well in urban terrain like Fallujah and Grozny, but if you were to engage Infantry teams or light vehicles in a mixture of open and triple canopy brush then it'd make more sense to have a rapid firing autocannon then one HEAT/HESH shell every couple of seconds. Finally, it's pretty hard to justify the $7 mil price tag for what's essentially a very niche vehicle. If it were a modular chassis that (without modification of the chassis) be able to carry troops and mount an assortment of turrets (similar to the Ajax SV or the BMP-3) then I can see it costing around that ballpark, but again that's not the reality here.

All in all it's mostly a politically driven project. I'd rather the government had a true competion between global prime contractors and just let Pindad have a modest integration work contract. It's a waste of taxpayer money that is better spent on the Air Force or the Navy.



striver44 said:


> we should ask for essm, it has a longer range (50km vs 20km) and probably cheaper due to more broad users compared to VL MICA.



Not to mention you can quadpack an ESSM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> Ayy Lmao I'm back


Welcome back dude! it's nice to see you again.


----------



## san.geuk

glad to see you back chestnut,

from what you say, it seems our negatif traits is planning, is there any plan to make kaplan variant with autocanon like you said?

kaplan has lost competition for bangladeshi mt project, does it will be affected to production for local user and the philippine?


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> Also before anyone asks, I don't hate the Kaplan MT or think it's useless, I just don't think it's a cost effective or well thought out program.
> 
> For the most part, if we're expected to engage tanks that lands on our shores then it's already hopelessly outclassed by the fact it only has a 105mm gun. Were it to have a 120mm L/44 then I could understand the idea, but obviously that's not the case here. Furthermore if the idea of it being an infantry support vehicle in a mostly jungle environment, then it's stupid to give it a 105mm instead of an autocannon. Yes, tank cannons work well in urban terrain like Fallujah and Grozny, but if you were to engage Infantry teams or light vehicles in a mixture of open and triple canopy brush then it'd make more sense to have a rapid firing autocannon then one HEAT/HESH shell every couple of seconds. Finally, it's pretty hard to justify the $7 mil price tag for what's essentially a very niche vehicle. If it were a modular chassis that (without modification of the chassis) be able to carry troops and mount an assortment of turrets (similar to the Ajax SV or the BMP-3) then I can see it costing around that ballpark, but again that's not the reality here.
> 
> All in all it's mostly a politically driven project. *I'd rather the government had a true competion between global prime contractors and just let Pindad have a modest integration work contract* . It's a waste of taxpayer money that is better spent on the Air Force or the Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention you can quadpack an ESSM.


It's too late for that. We're stuck with harimau now. It's better they start to fix harimau's problem immediately.


----------



## Fl0gger

Chestnut said:


> Also before anyone asks, I don't hate the Kaplan MT or think it's useless, I just don't think it's a cost effective or well thought out program.
> 
> For the most part, if we're expected to engage tanks that lands on our shores then it's already hopelessly outclassed by the fact it only has a 105mm gun. Were it to have a 120mm L/44 then I could understand the idea, but obviously that's not the case here. Furthermore if the idea of it being an infantry support vehicle in a mostly jungle environment, then it's stupid to give it a 105mm instead of an autocannon. Yes, tank cannons work well in urban terrain like Fallujah and Grozny, but if you were to engage Infantry teams or light vehicles in a mixture of open and triple canopy brush then it'd make more sense to have a rapid firing autocannon then one HEAT/HESH shell every couple of seconds. Finally, it's pretty hard to justify the $7 mil price tag for what's essentially a very niche vehicle. If it were a modular chassis that (without modification of the chassis) be able to carry troops and mount an assortment of turrets (similar to the Ajax SV or the BMP-3) then I can see it costing around that ballpark, but again that's not the reality here.
> 
> All in all it's mostly a politically driven project. I'd rather the government had a true competion between global prime contractors and just let Pindad have a modest integration work contract. It's a waste of taxpayer money that is better spent on the Air Force or the Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention you can quadpack an ESSM.


lets wait for CSG And PINDAD response after it


----------



## Raduga

i wonder what will happened after the prabowo decision to exclude proyek alutsista with markup more than 10% , will this mean a less broker included in tender ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

PT.Pindad Armoured Personel Carrier ( APC )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 626427
> 
> PT.Pindad Armoured Personel Carrier ( APC )


That's SSB Light tank, old APC prototype before Harimau was introduced


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> i wonder what will happened after the prabowo decision to exclude proyek alutsista with markup more than 10% , will this mean a less broker included in tender ?


Is that true, he really said that or just some kabar burung?


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> Is that true, he really said that or just some kabar burung?


to be honest my source is the one that rizal ramli said about he was saving up 3,4$ billion dollar for anggaran menhan after rejecting defense procurement with mark up more than 10% .


----------



## GraveDigger388

umigami said:


> It's too late for that. We're stuck with harimau now. It's better they start to fix harimau's problem immediately.


What, like modularity?

Is it even modular?


----------



## umigami

GraveDigger388 said:


> What, like modularity?
> 
> Is it even modular?


Like what chestnutt, I, and some user mentioned 
- to big for asian posture, rearrange seat maybe
- too back heavy sampai mendongak-dongak (give front side thicker armour maybe)
- make it slightly cheaper (secure phillipine MT deal, more unit got produce, it'll get cheaper for the upcoming batch)
- upgrade to 120mm, CMI has 120 mm turret too
- etc


----------



## Ruhnama

Chestnut said:


> politically driven project


Sorry if kaplan politically driven, but because what? Just gaya2an? Nanya beneran. I remember in kaskus that this tank designed (didesain emg hanya untuk jdi medium tank) with better armor than bmp, kifx, etc that they are ifv with 105 mm while kaplan is "a trully medium tank"

Cmiiw 

So, what will do with this project? Scrap or dimanfaatkan dgn baik dan benar?

Soal harga emg pd tanda tanya sih



Jatosint said:


> That's SSB Light tank, old APC prototype before Harimau was introduced


Also as i remember there is harimau ifv, it is new designed by pindad and fnss. But the picture like kaplan 20


----------



## Kansel

*Lockheed looks to sell additional F-16s to customers in Africa, Asia and South America*
By: Valerie Insinna   19 hours ago





*An F-16 Fighting Falcon from the 555th Fighter Squadron flies at sunset during a deployment to Al Udeid Air Base in Qatar. (Staff Sgt. Krystal Ardrey/U.S. Air Force)*

WASHINGTON — Lockheed Martin anticipates another wave of international F-16 sales, with countries from Africa, South America and Southeast Asia among those interested in purchasing the jet, the company’s chief financial officer said Tuesday.

“I think this is a good fourth-generation aircraft for those customers that can’t afford the F-35 or, frankly, can’t at this time buy the F-35,” Lockheed CFO Kenneth Possenriede told investors during an April 21 earnings call. “It might be a good intermediary step for customers to go from the F-16 to F-35. So we see it frankly as complementary and not competing against themselves.”




*F-35 deliveries could slow down, as COVID-19 jolts Lockheed’s supply chain*

Unlike the F-35 program, which is seeing disruption within its supply chain that could delay future deliveries, the F-16 production line has experienced little impact as a result of the coronavirus pandemic, Possenriede said.

The company moved production of the F-16 production line from Fort Worth, Texas, to Greenville, South Carolina, in 2019 to accommodate production of 16 Block 70 aircraft for Bahrain. Since Bahrain’s order in 2018, Lockheed has garnered contracts for eight F-16s for Bulgaria, 14 aircraft for Slovakia, and is working with the U.S. government on a sale of 66 jets for Taiwan.

“We also have a couple of orders for F-16 that we're working to try to shape,” Possenriede said. “There is an African country that is interested in F-16, so we're hopeful that will happen. [There is also a] South American country, and then there are some Southeast Asian countries that are interested in F-16 as well.”


Possenriede didn’t detail which nations were considering purchases of the F-16, as defense companies typically wait until international militaries publicly declare their interest in a sale before talking about specific customers.

Richard Aboulafia, an aerospace analyst with the Teal Group, said there’s a “pretty good chance” that some of those orders materialize.

“Lockheed was doing a disservice by forgetting the F-16 program for so many years. They had this idea that the future was F-35 and nothing but F-35, ignoring the part of the market that is not prepared to buy the F-35 price tag,” he said. “It’s actually a really good franchise with a really solid core market. It seems ill-advised to neglect it.”

If a new customer in Africa is looking to buy F-16s, it could be Botswana, which has indicated an interest in buying fighter jets, Aboulafia said. Lockheed has already sold F-16s to Morocco and Egypt, and the U.S. State Department in 2019 cleared Morocco for new F-16s and upgrades.

In South America, Lockheed has been trying to sell F-16s to Argentina for years, but Aboulafia believes a second order for Chile is a more likely prospect. *In Southeast Asia, a sale to Indonesia “would seem to be one of the most likely possibilities,” he added*
https://www.defensenews.com/global/...l-f-16s-to-customers-in-africa-south-america/


----------



## GraveDigger388

umigami said:


> Like what chestnutt, I, and some user mentioned
> - to big for asian posture, rearrange seat maybe
> - too back heavy sampai mendongak-dongak (give front side thicker armour maybe)
> - make it slightly cheaper (secure phillipine MT deal, more unit got produce, it'll get cheaper for the upcoming batch)
> - upgrade to 120mm, CMI has 120 mm turret too
> - etc


My biggest gripe; Too little armor for it's weight.


----------



## Jatosint

umigami said:


> Like what chestnutt, I, and some user mentioned
> - to big for asian posture, rearrange seat maybe
> - too back heavy sampai mendongak-dongak (give front side thicker armour maybe)
> - make it slightly cheaper (secure phillipine MT deal, more unit got produce, it'll get cheaper for the upcoming batch)
> - upgrade to 120mm, CMI has 120 mm turret too
> - etc



I don't think 120mm is necessary since Harimau is not designed to go head2head with MBT in the first place (CMIIW). Harimau will act more as an FSV so 105mm is enough (resulting in a lighter weight, more ammo capacity, and perhaps cheaper price per hull)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

umigami said:


> Like what chestnutt, I, and some user mentioned
> - to big for asian posture, rearrange seat maybe
> - too back heavy sampai mendongak-dongak (give front side thicker armour maybe)
> - make it slightly cheaper (secure phillipine MT deal, more unit got produce, it'll get cheaper for the upcoming batch)
> - upgrade to 120mm, CMI has 120 mm turret too
> - etc


I don't see the problems with the 3105 gun. Remember we're in asia. 105mm can still pierced through >90% of most armor in the region.


----------



## san.geuk

Jatosint said:


> I don't think 120mm is necessary since Harimau is not designed to go head2head with MBT in the first place (CMIIW). Harimau will act more as an FSV so 105mm is enough (resulting in a lighter weight, more ammo capacity, and perhaps cheaper price per hull)



what if we upgrade the gun with 120, add more armor and perhaps upgrade gun stabilizer, engine, gearbox and suspension perhaps it can head to head with MBT


----------



## Chestnut

105mm is pretty obsolete in today's world. When the majority of AT weapons are now composed of ATGM's and 120mm guns, a 105mm can't cut it anymore.



Reashot Xigwin said:


> I don't see the problems with the 3105 gun. Remember we're in asia. 105mm can still pierced through >90% of most armor in the region.



A 105mm can't K-kill a Leo 2, a PT-91M, or an M1 Abrams. And I genuinely don't think it can penetrate a Type-99/99A.




Jatosint said:


> I don't think 120mm is necessary since Harimau is not designed to go head2head with MBT in the first place (CMIIW). Harimau will act more as an FSV so 105mm is enough (resulting in a lighter weight, more ammo capacity, and perhaps cheaper price per hull)



That's what I am saying, if it wanted to do infantry support it would have been better to just arm the thing with a 30mm or a 40mm autocannon.



san.geuk said:


> what if we upgrade the gun with 120, add more armor and perhaps upgrade gun stabilizer, engine, gearbox and suspension perhaps it can head to head with MBT


It can but we all know they won't do that because that would be expensive.


----------



## zargonmuntanu

san.geuk said:


> what if we upgrade the gun with 120, add more armor and perhaps upgrade gun stabilizer, engine, gearbox and suspension perhaps it can head to head with MBT



well just buy another mbt then if you really want that


----------



## umigami

san.geuk said:


> what if we upgrade the gun with 120, add more armor and perhaps upgrade gun stabilizer, engine, gearbox and suspension perhaps it can head to head with MBT


Just don't overdo it. No matter how much you upgrade it, it'll never be an MBT and the price will skyrocketed too.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

san.geuk said:


> what if we upgrade the gun with 120, add more armor and perhaps upgrade gun stabilizer, engine, gearbox and suspension perhaps it can head to head with MBT


Then just buy more leopards. [emoji58]

The harimau were never meant to engage MBT head on. It's to give effective long range fire supports to the infantry.


----------



## san.geuk

zargonmuntanu said:


> well just buy another mbt then if you really want that





umigami said:


> Just don't overdo it. No matter how much you upgrade it, it'll never be an MBT and the price will skyrocketed too.





Reashot Xigwin said:


> Then just buy more leopards. [emoji58]
> The harimau were never meant to engage MBT head on. It's to give effective long range fire supports to the infantry.


i'm just thinking after we able build medium tank even with turks assistance, we can build our own mbt, but how far about technology leap from medium tank to mbt? aside of gun, armor, suspension and engine?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Chestnut said:


> 105mm is pretty obsolete in today's world. When the majority of AT weapons are now composed of ATGM's and 120mm guns, a 105mm can't cut it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> A 105mm can't K-kill a Leo 2, a PT-91M, or an M1 Abrams. And I genuinely don't think it can penetrate a Type-99/99A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I am saying, if it wanted to do infantry support it would have been better to just arm the thing with a 30mm or a 40mm autocannon.
> 
> 
> It can but we all know they won't do that because that would be expensive.


No but it can penetrate MOST armor. That's the point. Especially armor from the cold war or something lighter like an apc or an ifv of which they are the most likely adversary for the harimau then a modern MBT. 

The 105mm are obsolete in europe but not in Asia they still have another couple decades of use left. Beside the harimau can be fitted with the 120mm if needed. So relax mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Chestnut said:


> I sincerely doubt Pindad contributed much during the design process. Keep in mind Pindad is a BUMN company, and their main objective most of the time isn't to help create a sustaining local defense industry (because if they do they won't purposely gimp local private companies to maintain their monopoly), it's more or less just job creation. If you look at Pindad, the reason they can't meet production quotas is because they refuse to automate a lot of their production lines as to not cut jobs. Why else would ammo production still not meet the TNI's yearly quota? A government's main concern is staying in power, so a company run by a government would obviously try and help that government stay in power.



Well said  That is the root problem in all BUMN


----------



## Chestnut

san.geuk said:


> i'm just thinking after we able build medium tank even with turks assistance, we can build our own mbt, but how far about technology leap from medium tank to mbt? aside of gun, armor, suspension and engine?


An MBT project is a national prestige project. Prepare to lose money developing an MBT and not make profit on it.



Reashot Xigwin said:


> No but it can penetrate MOST armor. That's the point. Especially armor from the cold war or something lighter like an apc or an ifv of which they are the most likely adversary for the harimau then a modern MBT.
> 
> The 105mm are obsolete in europe but not in Asia they still have another couple decades of use left. Beside the harimau can be fitted with the 120mm if needed. So relax mate.


So can an IFV with a 30mm/40mm autocannon + ATGM's. And an IFV would still be a lot more cost effective as it can do more than just FSV tasks. I still stand by my statement how the Harimau isn't a well planned project.


----------



## Ruhnama

GraveDigger388 said:


> My biggest gripe; Too little armor for it's weight.


Anyone know kaplan armor thickness ? Om windu said it is stanag 4 and front stanag 5. 105 mm but it is equipped with falarick it can use against mbt. But if we upgrase kaplan to use 120mm are tank structure strong enough to absorb the energy? Or we still want use 120 mm so maybe using oto melara 120 mm low pressure gun. As i remember from kaskus trid in 2015s low pressure gun mean lower velocity. Projectile use kinetic energy so faster better

Imho cmiiw. (Btw we take 105 cockeril for tot? Or not? Or something kerja sama?) 

Mau mbt? 
Ambil altay turki aja dah. Projek mandeg mrk tank dah bagus eh pas mau dproduksi ga bisa make mesin jerman kenak sanksi. Muter2 mrk cari mesin ntah Inggris, Korsel atau AS kwkwkk. K2 versi tanpa autoloader.


----------



## Chestnut

Ruhnama said:


> Mau mbt?
> Ambil altay turki aja dah. Projek mandeg mrk tank dah bagus eh pas mau dproduksi ga bisa make mesin jerman kenak sanksi. Muter2 mrk cari mesin ntah Inggris, Korsel atau AS kwkwkk. K2 versi tanpa autoloader.



They can barely continue the program now that Erdogan is attempting to become Ottoman Empire 2.0

Better to just stick to the Leopard 2 at this point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

If I'm not wrong several times ago we discussed about development for National MBT project right? It's included on Program pertahanan strategis. I forget the link for it tho.


----------



## Lasa-X

Lesson from battle of Marawi, small calibre guns can't do much in urban warfare where building made from concrete blocks. 
AFP found that 105mm is best for them to make a way for friendly force trough the building or destroy enemies hid behind the wall.





I believe this is one of the reasons they are in the market for 105mm-equipped medium tank. Their 76mm and 90mm were not good enough as expected. 
So to say certain calibre is better than others is relatively depend on which battle environment you are in.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> They can barely continue the program now that Erdogan is attempting to become Ottoman Empire 2.0
> 
> Better to just stick to the Leopard 2 at this point.


At this point i hope we can purchase PzH 2000+leo 2a7 together there's a price discount for it AFAIK.


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> At this point i hope we can purchase PzH 2000+leo 2a7 together there's a price discount for it AFAIK.



If there's chance to procure more Leopard 2 A4 just get it, and use that as chance to do your own Leopard modernization program in house. There's some sizeable Leopard 2A4 on market, Spanish Leo and Swiss is still up to grab. And more if any European countries got hit too hard by corona virus


----------



## Jatosint

Ruhnama said:


> Anyone know kaplan armor thickness ? Om windu said it is stanag 4 and front stanag 5. 105 mm but it is equipped with falarick it can use against mbt. But if we upgrase kaplan to use 120mm are tank structure strong enough to absorb the energy? Or we still want use 120 mm so maybe using oto melara 120 mm low pressure gun. As i remember from kaskus trid in 2015s low pressure gun mean lower velocity. Projectile use kinetic energy so faster better



Harimau has STANAG Level 4 armor so it can withstand 14.5mm projectiles and 155mm shell splinters. Add-on armor can be added to increase its protection to Level 5 --> able to withstand 25mm projectiles



Lasa-X said:


> Lesson from battle of Marawi, small calibre guns can't do much in urban warfare where building made from concrete blocks.
> AFP found that 105mm is best for them to make a way for friendly force trough the building or destroy enemies hid behind the wall.
> View attachment 626638
> 
> I believe this is one of the reasons they are in the market for 105mm-equipped medium tank. Their 76mm and 90mm were not good enough as expected.
> So to say certain calibre is better than others is relatively depend on which battle environment you are in.



Yup we can learn many valuable lessons from Battle of Marawi in which Philippine armed forces used 105mm howitzer in a direct-fire mode because they don't have any mobile large-caliber gun/vehicle (like MBT or FSV) which is badly needed in an urban warfare






====================================================================
Talking about increasing Harimau anti-armor capability, can we add ATGM launcher to its turret?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> At this point i hope we can purchase PzH 2000+leo 2a7 together there's a price discount for it AFAIK.


pzh 2000 no , leo 2a7 ? probably


Jatosint said:


> Harimau has STANAG Level 4 armor so it can withstand 14.5mm projectiles and 155mm shell splinters. Add-on armor can be added to increase its protection to Level 5 --> able to withstand 25mm projectiles
> 
> 
> 
> Yup we can learn many valuable lessons from Battle of Marawi in which Philippine armed forces used 105mm howitzer in a direct-fire mode because they don't have any mobile large-caliber gun/vehicle (like MBT or FSV) which is badly needed in an urban warfare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ====================================================================
> Talking about increasing Harimau anti-armor capability, can we add ATGM launcher to its turret?



the cockerill 105mm have ability to fire Falarick 105 ATGM , so does the cockeril 90mm on our badak with Falarick 90 ATGM , no need for external ATGM launcher .









this ATGM were made by ukraine in cooperation with belgium .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Chestnut said:


> An MBT project is a national prestige project. Prepare to lose money developing an MBT and not make profit on it.
> 
> 
> So can an IFV with a 30mm/40mm autocannon + ATGM's. And an IFV would still be a lot more cost effective as it can do more than just FSV tasks. I still stand by my statement how the Harimau isn't a well planned project.


An IFV Don't have an MBT sized cannon that's the point of having the MT. You can have more firepower in a medium sized chassis. Most soldiers on the ground & officers up top would be elated to have a tank that's easy to deploy & cost effective. Especially considering urban combat report from desert storm & onward wanting something like the harimau for urban operation. 

I argue that the harimau is actually more versatile & can fill almost every role from IFV, Artillery to MBT. While yes you are correct that the harimau might not be as good operating in said role compared to its contemporary but remember we are in asia. The usual rule doesn't apply. Indonesian terrain especially doesn't allow for tanks to be used to their full potential. 

While it can be argued that the kaplan chassis may not be a good fit for the TNI, the ideas of having medium tanks like the harimau to serve as a backbone for the TNI is actually brilliant & actually well thought off for once.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chestnut

Reashot Xigwin said:


> An IFV Don't have an MBT sized cannon that's the point of having the MT. You can have more firepower in a medium sized chassis. Most soldiers on the ground & officers up top would be elated to have a tank that's easy to deploy & cost effective. Especially considering urban combat report from desert storm & onward wanting something like the harimau for urban operation.



Then why not just take a Pandur II or an Anoa with a 105mm, it would have been cheaper in the long run. There was absolutely no need to build a chassis from the ground up. You are right that a cannon-armed FSV still has some merit in the modern day battlespace, but to design a completely one off chassis is not the best play. There is a reason why other countries are moving to a common modular chassis with than having a dedicated one. Think of the Ajax SV program, the Strv 90, or the Chinese ZBD-04. They are well armed and well protected but keeping modularity, infantry support, and ease of maintenance in mind



Reashot Xigwin said:


> I argue that the harimau is actually more versatile & can fill almost every role from IFV, Artillery to MBT. While yes you are correct that the harimau might not be as good operating in said role compared to its contemporary but remember we are in asia. The usual rule doesn't apply. Indonesian terrain especially doesn't allow for tanks to be used to their full potential.


It's not as versatile as you may think. What is the point of having an IFV if it can't carry infantry as well? I also won't go as far as giving it an MBT role. The high lower glacis makes it largely vulnerable in a 1-on-1 tank fight, and you can expect it to get penned almost immediately.

Had the Kaplan been designed for modularity, I would willing to admit it might work as an SPG with a common chassis. But what you have currently is a one role vehicle with modularity made as an after thought, not the other way around.



Reashot Xigwin said:


> While it can be argued that the kaplan chassis may not be a good fit for the TNI, the ideas of having medium tanks like the harimau to serve as a backbone for the TNI is actually brilliant & actually well thought off for once.



The idea of having 1 common tank platform for the cavalry is good in theory but failed in practice. They should have either armed a Pandur or an Anoa with a 105mm or just get more Leopard 2's to replace everything else.


----------



## Nike

Well, talking about Anoa and Komodo or so on, those upper brass in most battalion infantry is more inclined to bought Corolla Altis or something like that as their mobdin compared to issue funds and request for procuring APC to be used for their troops. Although the operational cost of many APC (especially 4X4) is not much compared to a truck.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Chestnut said:


> Then why not just take a Pandur II or an Anoa with a 105mm, it would have been cheaper in the long run. There was absolutely no need to build a chassis from the ground up. You are right that a cannon-armed FSV still has some merit in the modern day battlespace, but to design a completely one off chassis is not the best play. There is a reason why other countries are moving to a common modular chassis with than having a dedicated one. Think of the Ajax SV program, the Strv 90, or the Chinese ZBD-04. They are well armed and well protected but keeping modularity, infantry support, and ease of maintenance in mind
> 
> 
> It's not as versatile as you may think. What is the point of having an IFV if it can't carry infantry as well? I also won't go as far as giving it an MBT role. The high lower glacis makes it largely vulnerable in a 1-on-1 tank fight, and you can expect it to get penned almost immediately.
> 
> Had the Kaplan been designed for modularity, I would willing to admit it might work as an SPG with a common chassis. But what you have currently is a one role vehicle with modularity made as an after thought, not the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of having 1 common tank platform for the cavalry is good in theory but failed in practice. They should have either armed a Pandur or an Anoa with a 105mm or just get more Leopard 2's to replace everything else.



Pandur & anoa are wheeled chassis. So there's your answer. Tracked is still king when traversing the terrains. Beside I can pretty much already see the pandur having to be pulled out off of a ditch/trench somewhere because of the heavy 105mm cannon. Also I don't think anoa can carry anything above a 75. Although I been saying that we should copy the Ratel for years now. 

But the point is that the harimau is not a niche vehicle as you might think it is. While we both agree that having dedicated combat vehicles that are suited for their roles are better. The harimau have more flexibility compared to MBT & at reduced cost. It all pretty much depends in how you use the tank.

Having a one off-design isn't the end of the world. That means it actually meant to be a tank in the first place & not an armored vehicle pretending to be one (I'm looking at you T-14). Also the AD are considering a new JV with turkey on IFV & more importantly amphibious vehicle with it being likely based off the ZAHA. So I think the problems with modularity are going to solves it self.

As an army brat, yes we need at least 300 leopard 2 in 2A6 variants or equivalent. But the effing infrastructure & terrain just does not supports it, our country aren't flat like in europe & we are scattered to all corners of the map. Having an easily deployable, cheaper alternative to an MBT is a godsend.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## deadlast

Chestnut said:


> Then why not just take a Pandur II or an Anoa with a 105mm


Most likely that both of them were wheeled platform while the army wanted them tracked. 



Chestnut said:


> but to design a completely one off chassis is not the best play. There is a reason why other countries are moving to a common modular chassis with than having a dedicated one.


Except that it isn't. From Windu's IG post long ago and the latest news about IFV development by PINDAD, we know that it would be based on Harimau chassis, the key word here is the same chassis, not the same hull or hull layout in this case. 



Chestnut said:


> I also won't go as far as giving it an MBT role. The high lower glacis makes it largely vulnerable in a 1-on-1 tank fight, and you can expect it to get penned almost immediately.


No one expect it to fight an MBT anyways, most armored vehicle nowadays would be almost as vulnerable frontally against most modern munitions no matter how high their lower/upper glacis may be. In the fields almost no one would spare any other second to aim deliberately on the lower glacis when they detect an enemy vehicles, they would be busy sending their shot as fast as possible on the center of mass of the said target because the ones who shot first in modern tank-to-tank engagement usually the ones who is going to ends up winning. 



Chestnut said:


> Had the Kaplan been designed for modularity, I would willing to admit it might work as an SPG with a common chassis.


They did. In PINDAD's visions anyways.



Chestnut said:


> But what you have currently is a one role vehicle with modularity made as an after thought, not the other way around.


"Currently"



Chestnut said:


> The idea of having 1 common tank platform for the cavalry is good in theory but failed in practice.





Spoiler: Spoiler






Chestnut said:


> There is a reason why other countries are moving to a common modular chassis with than having a dedicated one. Think of the Ajax SV program, the Strv 90, or the Chinese ZBD-04. They are well armed and well protected but keeping modularity, infantry support, and ease of maintenance in mind

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia debuts upgraded F-16 in new livery scheme*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Defence Weekly
19 April 2020
Follow

RSS






The first TNI-AU F-16 A/B airframe that underwent under the Falcon STAR (Structural Augmentation Roadmap) and enhanced mid-life upgrade programme. Source: TNI-AU
*Key Points*

Indonesia has rolled-out its first F-16 upgraded under the Falcon STAR programme
The aircraft features improved avionics and weapon systems
The Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU) has introduced a new Pewter grey livery scheme for its F-16 A/B airframes that have undergone the Falcon STAR (Structural Augmentation Roadmap) and enhanced mid-life upgrade (EMLU) programme.

The new livery, which has been applied to the aircraft with serial number TS-1610, was rolled out on 9 April as part of the TNI-AU's 74th anniversary celebrations. It previously sported a Tosca green livery scheme.

The airframe was showcased in a 'combat air patrol' configuration and this included AIM-9X dan AIM-120C AMRAAM air-to-air missiles. However, a military source confirmed with _Jane's_ on 20 April that the missiles are captive air training missile (CATM) versions of these weapons.

The airframe was also seen with the Sniper electro-optical/infrared (EO/IR) advanced targeting pod (ATP) manufactured by Lockheed Martin Missiles and Fire Control (LMMFC). This equipment is yet to be operationalised pending the delivery of the airframe's Joint Direct Attack Munition (JDAM) guidance tail kit, the same military source confirmed.

TS-1610 is the first TNI-AU F-16 aircraft to undergo the Falcon STAR and EMLU programme. As part of the upgrades, the airframe was structurally reinforced, and received improved avionics and weapon systems, including interrogator antennae for an identification, friend or foe (IFF) system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Pandur & anoa are wheeled chassis. So there's your answer. Tracked is still king when traversing the terrains. Beside I can pretty much already see the pandur having to be pulled out off of a ditch/trench somewhere because of the heavy 105mm cannon. Also I don't think anoa can carry anything above a 75. Although I been saying that we should copy the Ratel for years now.
> 
> But the point is that the harimau is not a niche vehicle as you might think it is. While we both agree that having dedicated combat vehicles that are suited for their roles are better. The harimau have more flexibility compared to MBT & at reduced cost. It all pretty much depends in how you use the tank.
> 
> Having a one off-design isn't the end of the world. That means it actually meant to be a tank in the first place & not an armored vehicle pretending to be one (I'm looking at you T-14). Also the AD are considering a new JV with turkey on IFV & more importantly amphibious vehicle with it being likely based off the ZAHA. So I think the problems with modularity are going to solves it self.
> 
> As an army brat, yes we need at least 300 leopard 2 in 2A6 variants or equivalent. But the effing infrastructure & terrain just does not supports it, our country aren't flat like in europe & we are scattered to all corners of the map. Having an easily deployable, cheaper alternative to an MBT is a godsend.


I guess we just have to agree to disagree and see future developments on the MT. I honestly don't think we need that many Leopard 2's (like need 50 to 100 more as spares), but focus more on wheeled ATGM carriers and better portable infantry AT (standardize on 2-3 types of AT launchers at the platoon, battalion, and company levels).




deadlast said:


> Most likely that both of them were wheeled platform while the army wanted them tracked.


Likely, but considering the MT is forced onto the cavalry and not out of a genuine want from PUSENKAV, it wouldn't be hard to force them to use a wheeled FSV.



deadlast said:


> Except that it isn't. From Windu's IG post long ago and the latest news about IFV development by PINDAD, we know that it would be based on Harimau chassis, the key word here is the same chassis, not the same hull or hull layout in this case.


Notice how I said it was designed with modularity as an afterthought. If it were designed to be modular from the get-go, then they would have placed the engine somewhere else other than the rear to facilitate space for a troop bay or artillery shells.



deadlast said:


> They did. In PINDAD's visions anyways.


Again, see above. If they actually did they would have done it differently. Just because Pindad said so doesn't make it true.



deadlast said:


> No one expect it to fight an MBT anyways, most armored vehicle nowadays would be almost as vulnerable frontally against most modern munitions no matter how high their lower/upper glacis may be. In the fields almost no one would spare any other second to aim deliberately on the lower glacis when they detect an enemy vehicles, they would be busy sending their shot as fast as possible on the center of mass of the said target because the ones who shot first in modern tank-to-tank engagement usually the ones who is going to ends up winning.


Not particularly, most tank crews nowadays are trained to focus on shots that would result in either an M-kill or a K-kill. I agree that the one's who fire first are often times the victors on traditional tank-on-tank engagement, but to say that they reactively shoot first at the target and not focus on what area their shooting at is incorrect.



deadlast said:


> Spoiler


And? Notice how I said* cavalry *on my post, referring to the army cavalry units. Not the general idea of modular vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fl0gger

as i recal pengembangan MT itu melibatkan pusenkav dan pusenkav juga yang memberikan syarat teknis yang harus di penuhi oleh proyek MT sampai ke tahap pengujian juga kan kebutulan rekan kami di pusenkav juga terlibat dlm proyek MT ini nah kl masalah kemudian karena hal politik lah ya itu masalah yang berbeda kl pendapat saya hanya saja terlepas dr segala.kekurangan nya proyek ini adalah salah satu bentuk semangat kemandirian alutsista lah kl mau gampang ya bener beli ajah leo etc tapi ya gagasan kemandirian itu yang harus di apresiasi nanti kl ahli nya kabur keluar karena ndak di hargai di negara sendiri di bilang ndak nasionalis dll kan repot yah ini pendapat saya kebiasaan penak tuku timbang ribet gawe dewe ini ya repot tergantung dr sisi mana kita menilainya regard

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raduga

anyone have info about our NASAMS ? i ask this because my high school friends in AU told me about this in personal chat without any context in sahur lol .


----------



## deadlast

Chestnut said:


> Likely, but considering the MT is forced onto the cavalry and not out of a genuine want from PUSENKAV, it wouldn't be hard to force them to use a wheeled FSV.


It's not forced into,


> Selanjutnya PT Pindad melakukan riset dengan pengguna dalam hal ini Pussenkav TNI AD untuk mendapatkan masukan kebutuhan kavaleri akan medium tank.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20160307210329/http://dmc.kemhan.go.id/post-pt-pindad-dan-fnss-turki-tandatangani-kesepakatan-pembangunan-bersama-medium-tank.html


 
And comparing wheeled with tracked vehicles = comparing apples with orange, they're not the same.



Chestnut said:


> Notice how I said it was designed with modularity as an afterthought. If it were designed to be modular from the get-go, then they would have placed the engine somewhere else other than the rear to facilitate space for a troop bay or artillery shells.


 It's not afterthought, the design Harimau based on, FNSS KAPLAN does have the engine mounted on the front, Harimau got it's engine on the back due to it's role as MT necessitate much lower frontal profile, provides accommodation for ammo stowage and reducing the chances of mobility kill in case of frontal arch penetration (it's thickest armor). As I said before modular chassis, not hull, you can put the engine wherever you want, shaped the hull however you want. 




Chestnut said:


> Again, see above. If they actually did they would have done it differently. Just because Pindad said so doesn't make it true.


True, just because someone said so doesn't always make it true. But, based on report, news and current development proved that Harimau design does facilitate modular concept in mind. 




Chestnut said:


> Not particularly, most tank crews nowadays are trained to focus on shots that would result in either an M-kill or a K-kill. I agree that the one's who fire first are often times the victors on traditional tank-on-tank engagement, but to say that they reactively shoot first at the target and not focus on what area their shooting at is incorrect.


Then tell me how the tank crew can confirm whether their shot result in either mobility or complete kill by shooting the so called 'weak area'? they can't. They cannot confirm the vehicle harmless just because they shot at their engine/gun/tracks. That's why they need to shot a target multiple time as fast as possible, preventing them from retaliate until either the target get deformed out of shape/burned/explode before they can declare that the threats has been eliminated.




Chestnut said:


> And? Notice how I said* cavalry *on my post, referring to the army cavalry units. Not the general idea of modular vehicles.


Said that to the British CVR(T) family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> *Indonesia debuts upgraded F-16 in new livery scheme*
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Defence Weekly
> 19 April 2020
> Follow
> 
> RSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first TNI-AU F-16 A/B airframe that underwent under the Falcon STAR (Structural Augmentation Roadmap) and enhanced mid-life upgrade programme. Source: TNI-AU
> *Key Points*
> 
> Indonesia has rolled-out its first F-16 upgraded under the Falcon STAR programme
> The aircraft features improved avionics and weapon systems
> The Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU) has introduced a new Pewter grey livery scheme for its F-16 A/B airframes that have undergone the Falcon STAR (Structural Augmentation Roadmap) and enhanced mid-life upgrade (EMLU) programme.
> 
> The new livery, which has been applied to the aircraft with serial number TS-1610, was rolled out on 9 April as part of the TNI-AU's 74th anniversary celebrations. It previously sported a Tosca green livery scheme.
> 
> The airframe was showcased in a 'combat air patrol' configuration and this included AIM-9X dan AIM-120C AMRAAM air-to-air missiles. However, a military source confirmed with _Jane's_ on 20 April that the missiles are captive air training missile (CATM) versions of these weapons.
> 
> The airframe was also seen with the Sniper electro-optical/infrared (EO/IR) advanced targeting pod (ATP) manufactured by Lockheed Martin Missiles and Fire Control (LMMFC). This equipment is yet to be operationalised pending the delivery of the airframe's Joint Direct Attack Munition (JDAM) guidance tail kit, the same military source confirmed.
> 
> TS-1610 is the first TNI-AU F-16 aircraft to undergo the Falcon STAR and EMLU programme. As part of the upgrades, the airframe was structurally reinforced, and received improved avionics and weapon systems, including interrogator antennae for an identification, friend or foe (IFF) system.


we should ask for air launched harpoons, It's more pressing now considering the threat we faced.


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> anyone have info about our NASAMS ? i ask this because my high school friends in AU told me about this in personal chat without any context in sahur lol .


What did he say?


striver44 said:


> we should ask for air launched harpoons, It's more pressing now considering the threat we faced.


Or just go all the way with NSM


----------



## striver44

umigami said:


> Or just go all the way with NSM


whatever, but I think Harpoons are much cheaper.Because what I mean by equip is buying in the hundreds.


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> whatever, but I think Harpoons are much cheaper.Because what I mean by equip is buying in the hundreds.



Never happened 

First, we are talking about Indonesia. Second, our capable platform for firing air launched Harpoon is relatively few in numbers, Hawk and F16.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> Second, our capable platform for firing air launched Harpoon is relatively few in numbers, Hawk and F16.


they could go back to re-arm and make another sortie. we should learn from the israeli's in the six day war on how they manage to keep their planes more in the air rather than in the tarmac.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> they could go back to re-arm and make another sortie. we should learn from the israeli's in the six day war on how they manage to keep their planes more in the air rather than in the tarmac.



We are talking about Indonesia


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> We are talking about Indonesia


I'm sure another Chinese intrusion will make up for a good raison d etre


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> I'm sure another Chinese intrusion will make up for a good raison d etre



Rather quite frustrating about current administration, they should up d ante of modernization program five years ago, but those old man in ministry messed up a lot in financial discipline and fund allocation. 

And the current MoD just starting to address the problem and made adjustments but now corona virus hit us in the knee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> What did he say?
> 
> Or just go all the way with NSM


he just give that word without context and ask me to either guessing between NASAMS and Oerlikon 35mm , im even more confused now lol .

maybe wait for a few day to give more clarity about this .


----------



## Chestnut

deadlast said:


> It's not forced into


Tell that to PUSENKAV, they told me and my old boss themselves.



deadlast said:


> It's not forced into,
> It's not afterthought, the design Harimau based on, FNSS KAPLAN does have the engine mounted on the front, Harimau got it's engine on the back due to it's role as MT necessitate much lower frontal profile, provides accommodation for ammo stowage and reducing the chances of mobility kill in case of frontal arch penetration (it's thickest armor). As I said before modular chassis, not hull, you can put the engine wherever you want, shaped the hull however you want.


If they have to literally redesign the placement of things within the chassis then it's not really modular is it? Also, moving around the engine and internal equipment of a vehicle is not as easy or cheap as you think.



deadlast said:


> It's not forced into,
> True, just because someone said so doesn't always make it true. But, based on report, news and current development proved that Harimau design does facilitate modular concept in mind.


Considering this is Indonesia, I think we can all agree it's better to get information straight from the source instead of relying on official press releases.



deadlast said:


> Then tell me how the tank crew can confirm whether their shot result in either mobility or complete kill by shooting the so called 'weak area'? they can't. They cannot confirm the vehicle harmless just because they shot at their engine/gun/tracks. That's why they need to shot a target multiple time as fast as possible, preventing them from retaliate until either the target get deformed out of shape/burned/explode before they can declare that the threats has been eliminated.


They can't by eyeballing the damage of course, but they can confirm it's a K-kill or an M-kill by observing the crew's reactions and the resulting damage from their shots. It's pretty hard to mistake a K-kill when the blowout panels explode outwards.



deadlast said:


> Said that to the British CVR(T) family.


And? The Ajax that replaces them completely shifted the design philosophy into one common chassis/hull. What's your point?


----------



## Gen3115

Nike said:


> Never happened
> 
> First, we are talking about Indonesia. Second, our capable platform for firing air launched Harpoon is relatively few in numbers, Hawk and F16.



Can Hawk really carry Harpoons? I thought its too heavy for the Hawks 

and yea I don't know why Air Force lacks Maritime Strike capability other than the Kh-31A's either, but I think we should try and invest in newer air-launched AShM, I think AShM like Exocet and Harpoons are going to be outdated soon despite new variants


----------



## Raduga

Gen3115 said:


> Can Hawk really carry Harpoons? I thought its too heavy for the Hawks
> 
> and yea I don't know why Air Force lacks Maritime Strike capability other than the Kh-31A's either, but I think we should try and invest in newer air-launched AShM, I think AShM like Exocet and Harpoons are going to be outdated soon despite new variants


harpoon have high availability rate , want's a newer cruise / anti ship missile ? technically the turkish Tubitak SOM or Norway kongsberg JSM is also a good choice but lack in availabilty (thus more expensive compared to harpoon).


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## toke115

Hmmm...
US light tank Mobility Protection Firepower (MPF) by General Dynamic


----------



## GraveDigger388

toke115 said:


> Hmmm...
> US light tank Mobility Protection Firepower (MPF) by General Dynamic
> View attachment 626751


Looks like a 105. Is it?


----------



## Cromwell

Credit to Fb page Lightning II Chan

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

Gen3115 said:


> Can Hawk really carry Harpoons? I thought its too heavy for the Hawks
> 
> and yea I don't know why Air Force lacks Maritime Strike capability other than the Kh-31A's either, but I think we should try and invest in newer air-launched AShM, I think AShM like Exocet and Harpoons are going to be outdated soon despite new variants











Gen3115 said:


> Can Hawk really carry Harpoons? I thought its too heavy for the Hawks
> 
> and yea I don't know why Air Force lacks Maritime Strike capability other than the Kh-31A's either, but I think we should try and invest in newer air-launched AShM, I think AShM like Exocet and Harpoons are going to be outdated soon despite new variants











Gen3115 said:


> Can Hawk really carry Harpoons? I thought its too heavy for the Hawks
> 
> and yea I don't know why Air Force lacks Maritime Strike capability other than the Kh-31A's either, but I think we should try and invest in newer air-launched AShM, I think AShM like Exocet and Harpoons are going to be outdated soon despite new variants


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> What did he say?
> 
> Or just go all the way with NSM





Cromwell said:


> View attachment 626775
> View attachment 626776
> View attachment 626777
> View attachment 626778
> 
> Credit to Fb page Lightning II Chan



good to see that , so the carrier platform is really mercedes benz actros ?


----------



## Chestnut

toke115 said:


> Hmmm...
> US light tank Mobility Protection Firepower (MPF) by General Dynamic
> View attachment 626751


Don't you know? If the the US DoD doesn't spend ALL of its budget, they risk having the next year's budget being reduced.

Jokes aside, never understood why the US Army is so adamant about it. A lot of think tanks and defense observers agree that the MPF is a Department of Defense procurement cash cow; a solution for a problem that doesn't exist. For the most part, there isn't really anything it can do that the Abrams, Bradley, Stryker Dragoon, MGS, or a Carl Gustav/AT4 can't do. The argument is that they are going to use it for near-pear enemies, but the reality is that it's already woefully outgunned then the buying it in the first place is already ridiculous. And if it's for enemies that don't organic armor assets or their own, then it's even more ridiculous. Iraq and Afghanistan has shown that Infantry with precision munitions + GPS guided artillery shells can flatten out bunkers and heavily entrenched city blocks without risking a vehicle be de-tracked. The incoming service of infantry-based loitering munitions is also going to make these things obsolete real quick.

Also for the Carl Gustav part, you guys should check out what a Carl Gustav HEAT round can do to bunkers. Really puts a lot of FSV's to shame.



Cromwell said:


> View attachment 626775
> View attachment 626776
> View attachment 626777
> View attachment 626778
> 
> Credit to Fb page Lightning II Chan


Just hope the Air Force fully integrates it with the Oerlikons and GCI radars to create a real IADS. I am fully in the _*"Literally just give the Air Force either the SAMP/T or the Patriot because unlike the Army they actually know and understand the value of data-linking and networking all of their assets together to form a cohesive defense against a potential adversary"*_ camp.


----------



## Gaman

*Kemenhan Pesan Tank dan Panser Cobra ke PT Pindad*
Reporter:
*Ahmad Fikri (Kontributor)*
Editor:
*Rahma Tri*
Jumat, 12 April 2019 18:13 WIB
TEMPO.CO, Bandung - Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu baru saja meneken kontrak pembelian alutsista produksi PT Pindad, senilai US$ 215 juta. "Ini termasuk Medium Tank produk kerja sama PT Pindad dan FNSS Turki yang dinamai Tank Harimau. Kemudian kita buat sendiri. Kebetulan yang beri nama Harimau ini kita,”
Direktur Bisnis Dan Pertahanan Keamanan PT Pindad, Widjajanto mengatakan, ...Sementara nilai kontrak pengadaan Tank Harimau sebesar US$ 135 juta.
AHMAD FIKRI

https://bisnis.tempo.co/read/1195158/kemenhan-pesan-tank-dan-panser-cobra-ke-pt-pindad/full&view=ok



Ruhnama said:


> Actually i want ask chestnut how could pindad wrong in designing tank that unfit for Indonesian crew. Likely everything designed with anthropometry etc (i just learn about it) and what is another kaplan faulty.





Chestnut said:


> Likely, but considering the MT is forced onto the cavalry and not out of a genuine want from PUSENKAV, it wouldn't be hard to force them to use a wheeled FSV.





Chestnut said:


> Tell that to PUSENKAV, they told me and my old boss themselves.



As we know, to make and produce national pride like this, through some hard process should involving military requirements which in this case represented by Pussenkav for sure.

https://books.google.co.id/books?id...ep of battle tank development process&f=false

All of the quotes above lead to a big question here, *where is Pussenkav* when Pindad and FNSS plan to produce this tank ? or *just ignorance* to pursue our dream of defense industry autonomy?





This video state that this MT designed for southeast Asia environment like here in Indonesia.

_*What are we missed here?*_


----------



## Gen3115

Nike said:


> View attachment 626780



Yea I've seen this photo before, but even Malaysian members told me they were photoshopped, I'm not sure myself though


----------



## Being-Art

Nike said:


> View attachment 626780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 626780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 626780


Actually, Hawk 100/200 is capable to fitted by AShM, like Sea Eagle at centreline hardpoints


----------



## Being-Art

Gen3115 said:


> Yea I've seen this photo before, but even Malaysian members told me they were photoshopped, I'm not sure myself though


Yep thats photoshop, Gempurwira also edited Su-30MKM fitted by AMRAAM Missile :v


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 626775
> View attachment 626776
> View attachment 626777
> View attachment 626778
> 
> Credit to Fb page Lightning II Chan


talking about NASAMS , here's a mockup from Nammo (subcontractor of key technology in AMRAAM missile) , AMRAAM-ER .








with that ramjet propulsion , i believe surface launched AMRAAM-ER could reach to the point of hundred miles range, i see a bright future for our NASAMS fleet , considering it was also a fairly new system with a lot customer , availabilty and after sales performance should be great , i'd say this probably one of the MEF program that actually hit the spot rightly .








imagine a surface launched ramjet AMRAAM with two - five times range performance than original with solid fuel booster , that would be a good one platform for all multilayered air defense , also not mention a wide range of missile variation that nasams can launch in the future such as IRIS-T

Im waiting for more gebrakan from air force , since they are probably the geekiest and know about current tech and geopolitics.

just say goodbye already with the eastern SAM tech with their Es telungatus patangatus series





https://defpost.com/u-s-norway-collaborating-explore-advanced-solid-fuel-ramjet-technologies/
https://resources.mynewsdesk.com/image/upload/t_attachment/nkxlp5vparjbrsikb6we.pdf
https://www.kongsberg.com/globalass...8_2019-brosjyre-nasams-air-defence-system.pdf​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> talking about NASAMS , here's a mockup from Nammo (subcontractor of key technology in AMRAAM missile) , AMRAAM-ER .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with that ramjet propulsion , i believe surface launched AMRAAM-ER could reach to the point of hundred miles range, i see a bright future for our NASAMS fleet , considering it was also a fairly new system with a lot customer , availabilty and after sales performance should be great , i'd say this probably one of the MEF program that actually hit the spot rightly .
> View attachment 626850
> 
> View attachment 626864
> 
> imagine a surface launched ramjet AMRAAM with two - five times range performance than original with solid fuel booster , that would be a good one platform for all multilayered air defense , also not mention a wide range of missile variation that nasams can launch in the future such as IRIS-T
> 
> Im waiting for more gebrakan from air force , since they are probably the geekiest and know about current tech and geopolitics.
> 
> just say goodbye already with the eastern SAM tech with their Es telungatus patangatus series
> View attachment 626892
> 
> 
> https://defpost.com/u-s-norway-collaborating-explore-advanced-solid-fuel-ramjet-technologies/
> https://resources.mynewsdesk.com/image/upload/t_attachment/nkxlp5vparjbrsikb6we.pdf
> https://www.kongsberg.com/globalass...8_2019-brosjyre-nasams-air-defence-system.pdf​



Lack of funding killing them


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Lack of funding killing them


which one ? the nasams or the air force procurement projection ?

as for the missile above , the mockup showdown are fairly new like 3-5 days ago , latest news they're still ongoing RnD and dubbed the modified AMRAAM as THOR-ER hypersonic kill munition
https://www.flightglobal.com/defence/usa-norway-to-continue-thor-er-hypersonic-work/137987.article
https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...ad-to-develop-solid-fuel-ramjet-technologies/
https://www.janes.com/article/95736...ration-on-sfrj-technologies-under-thor-er-api​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> which one ? the nasams or the air force procurement projection ?
> 
> as for the missile above , the mockup showdown are fairly new like 3-5 days ago , latest news they're still ongoing RnD and dubbed the modified AMRAAM as THOR-ER hypersonic kill munition
> https://www.flightglobal.com/defence/usa-norway-to-continue-thor-er-hypersonic-work/137987.article
> https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...ad-to-develop-solid-fuel-ramjet-technologies/
> https://www.janes.com/article/95736...ration-on-sfrj-technologies-under-thor-er-api​



For current year program will be hold


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> For current year program will be hold


that was expected , atleast the base platform for future sishanud commonality goes to the right wallet .


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> For current year program will be hold


Considering the base infrastructure has been constructed and the program has been going on since the past 2 years, I'd assume we have already paid the dues and are just awaiting deliveries.


----------



## striver44

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 626775
> View attachment 626776
> View attachment 626777
> View attachment 626778
> 
> Credit to Fb page Lightning II Chan


So i will be a fixed AA site? I thought being fixed is a vulnerablity these days ??


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> Don't you know? If the the US DoD doesn't spend ALL of its budget, they risk having the next year's budget being reduced.
> 
> Jokes aside, never understood why the US Army is so adamant about it. A lot of think tanks and defense observers agree that the MPF is a Department of Defense procurement cash cow; a solution for a problem that doesn't exist. For the most part, there isn't really anything it can do that the Abrams, Bradley, Stryker Dragoon, MGS, or a Carl Gustav/AT4 can't do. The argument is that they are going to use it for near-pear enemies, but the reality is that it's already woefully outgunned then the buying it in the first place is already ridiculous. And if it's for enemies that don't organic armor assets or their own, then it's even more ridiculous. Iraq and Afghanistan has shown that Infantry with precision munitions + GPS guided artillery shells can flatten out bunkers and heavily entrenched city blocks without risking a vehicle be de-tracked. The incoming service of infantry-based loitering munitions is also going to make these things obsolete real quick.
> 
> Also for the Carl Gustav part, you guys should check out what a Carl Gustav HEAT round can do to bunkers. Really puts a lot of FSV's to shame.
> 
> 
> Just hope the Air Force fully integrates it with the Oerlikons and GCI radars to create a real IADS. I am fully in the _*"Literally just give the Air Force either the SAMP/T or the Patriot because unlike the Army they actually know and understand the value of data-linking and networking all of their assets together to form a cohesive defense against a potential adversary"*_ camp.


Idk about SAMP/T however long before this COVID 19 pandemy i've posted the planning for 5 medium range air defence battalions and 2 detachments of long range air defence. Rumour i've read was about more NASAMS and likely PAC-3 but again this was just a rumour a while ago.



striver44 said:


> So i will be a fixed AA site? I thought being fixed is a vulnerablity these days ??


Teluk Naga



Raduga said:


> talking about NASAMS , here's a mockup from Nammo (subcontractor of key technology in AMRAAM missile) , AMRAAM-ER .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with that ramjet propulsion , i believe surface launched AMRAAM-ER could reach to the point of hundred miles range, i see a bright future for our NASAMS fleet , considering it was also a fairly new system with a lot customer , availabilty and after sales performance should be great , i'd say this probably one of the MEF program that actually hit the spot rightly .
> View attachment 626850
> 
> View attachment 626864
> 
> imagine a surface launched ramjet AMRAAM with two - five times range performance than original with solid fuel booster , that would be a good one platform for all multilayered air defense , also not mention a wide range of missile variation that nasams can launch in the future such as IRIS-T
> 
> Im waiting for more gebrakan from air force , since they are probably the geekiest and know about current tech and geopolitics.
> 
> just say goodbye already with the eastern SAM tech with their Es telungatus patangatus series
> View attachment 626892
> 
> 
> https://defpost.com/u-s-norway-collaborating-explore-advanced-solid-fuel-ramjet-technologies/
> https://resources.mynewsdesk.com/image/upload/t_attachment/nkxlp5vparjbrsikb6we.pdf
> https://www.kongsberg.com/globalass...8_2019-brosjyre-nasams-air-defence-system.pdf​


If you could remember my postings months ago there were proposals mainly from Belarus about SAM though nothing serious considerations taken by MoD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZmpt

Chestnut said:


> Don't you know? If the the US DoD doesn't spend ALL of its budget, they risk having the next year's budget being reduced.
> 
> Jokes aside, never understood why the US Army is so adamant about it. A lot of think tanks and defense observers agree that the MPF is a Department of Defense procurement cash cow; a solution for a problem that doesn't exist. For the most part, there isn't really anything it can do that the Abrams, Bradley, Stryker Dragoon, MGS, or a Carl Gustav/AT4 can't do. The argument is that they are going to use it for near-pear enemies, but the reality is that it's already woefully outgunned then the buying it in the first place is already ridiculous. And if it's for enemies that don't organic armor assets or their own, then it's even more ridiculous. Iraq and Afghanistan has shown that Infantry with precision munitions + GPS guided artillery shells can flatten out bunkers and heavily entrenched city blocks without risking a vehicle be de-tracked. The incoming service of infantry-based loitering munitions is also going to make these things obsolete real quick.
> 
> Also for the Carl Gustav part, you guys should check out what a Carl Gustav HEAT round can do to bunkers. Really puts a lot of FSV's to shame.
> 
> 
> Just hope the Air Force fully integrates it with the Oerlikons and GCI radars to create a real IADS. I am fully in the _*"Literally just give the Air Force either the SAMP/T or the Patriot because unlike the Army they actually know and understand the value of data-linking and networking all of their assets together to form a cohesive defense against a potential adversary"*_ camp.



I heard that the US offered the latest Patriot + TOT to turkey in a much better offer than the S-400 for about 1 billion more, and guess what? Instead of 2 system they would get 4 for only $3.5 billion instead of 2 system for $2.5 billion that the russian were offering, And on top of that the american were open for the idea of ToT instead of the russian that reportedly refuse ToT
But of course reis erdogan the magnificent unsuprisingly rejected it. It would've been great if we manage to push similar kind of deal like the US offered to the turks. But hey, maybe thats a dream too big since we're not a member of nato, but i guess we'll be lucky afterall if we could secure 2 patriot systems and a dozen of pac-3 and gem-t under $4.5 billion!


----------



## Chestnut

Cromwell said:


> Idk about SAMP/T however long before this COVID 19 pandemy i've posted the planning for 5 medium range air defence battalions and 2 detachments of long range air defence. Rumour i've read was about more NASAMS and likely PAC-3 but again this was just a rumour a while ago.
> 
> 
> Teluk Naga
> 
> 
> If you could remember my postings months ago there were proposals mainly from Belarus about SAM though nothing serious considerations taken by MoD


From what I've been told the military prefers the Patriot. But we'll see if cooler heads prevail.



MZmpt said:


> I heard that the US offered the latest Patriot + TOT to turkey in a much better offer than the S-400 for about 1 billion more, and guess what? Instead of 2 system they would get 4 for only $3.5 billion instead of 2 system for $2.5 billion that the russian were offering, And on top of that the american were open for the idea of ToT instead of the russian that reportedly refuse ToT
> But of course reis erdogan the magnificent unsuprisingly rejected it. It would've been great if we manage to push similar kind of deal like the US offered to the turks. But hey, maybe thats a dream too big since we're not a member of nato, but i guess we'll be lucky afterall if we could secure 2 patriot systems and a dozen of pac-3 and gem-t under $4.5 billion!



2 PAC-3 Patriot batteries + several NASAMS 2's + Oerlikons + GCI radar + common MICA SHORAD is already a formidable IADS setup. It somewhat mimics the Dutch IADS model (which is considered among the best in Europe) and can definitely exceed the MEF requirements for the next several years (upgrades permitting). You integrate that together with the Navy's AAW frigates and along with F-16's and AWACS, you basically have the most credible air defense deterrent in the SEA region. And that's not including datalinking with USPACAF and the RAAF, which would then pretty much deny the PLAAF air superiority in any peer-2-peer conflict.

Pic related, it's a lineup of the Dutch Army's AD equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jatosint

striver44 said:


> So i will be a fixed AA site? I thought being fixed is a vulnerablity these days ??



NASAMS is semi-mobile (CMIIW), the systems are easily transportable by trucks but need to be put on the ground first before firing (atau pas masih diatas Truk udah bisa nembak juga? atau ads versi yg bener-bener mobilenya ya?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Do they already got cannon and elta radar?


----------



## Fl0gger

umigami said:


> Do they already got cannon and elta radar?


some of them had cannon but not all of them and for radar idk


----------



## striver44

Jatosint said:


> NASAMS is semi-mobile (CMIIW), the systems are easily transportable by trucks but need to be put on the ground first before firing (atau pas masih diatas Truk udah bisa nembak juga? atau ads versi yg bener-bener mobilenya ya?)



yeah it's better to assemble it once needed than put it in a fixed site which will be easy prey to our northern and southern neighbors standoff weaps.


----------



## Jatosint

umigami said:


> Do they already got cannon and elta radar?





Fl0gger said:


> some of them had cannon but not all of them and for radar idk



AF still call it 'T-50i' not 'F/A-50' so....


----------



## Gen3115

Cromwell said:


> Idk about SAMP/T however long before this COVID 19 pandemy i've posted the planning for 5 medium range air defence battalions and 2 detachments of long range air defence. Rumour i've read was about more NASAMS and likely PAC-3 but again this was just a rumour a while ago.



I don't know much about the Patriot yet, but isn't the PAC-3 specifically made to go against ballistic missiles and can it be used against aircraft as well? most of the other Patriot operators I see operate a mix of PAC-2 and PAC-3 and I thought maybe the PAC-2 is for aircraft and PAC-3 for missile defense, cmiiw


----------



## umigami

Jatosint said:


> AF still call it 'T-50i' not 'F/A-50' so....


*Lama Dinanti, Akhirnya Jet Tempur T-50i TNI AU Bakal Dilengkapi Radar*
Indo Defence 2018

It doesn't matter what they will call it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> *Lama Dinanti, Akhirnya Jet Tempur T-50i TNI AU Bakal Dilengkapi Radar*
> Indo Defence 2018
> 
> It doesn't matter what they will call it


kurang "Akan" itu di headline berita nya. , cuman kalo emang bener jadi , moga moga yang dari Elta .


----------



## Cromwell

Gen3115 said:


> I don't know much about the Patriot yet, but isn't the PAC-3 specifically made to go against ballistic missiles and can it be used against aircraft as well? most of the other Patriot operators I see operate a mix of PAC-2 and PAC-3 and I thought maybe the PAC-2 is for aircraft and PAC-3 for missile defense, cmiiw


The one spesifically made into anti-ballistic missile is THAAD and forget about this one. This one requires US military personels to man or as observant, something which isn't going to happen in Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> kurang "Akan" itu di headline berita nya. , cuman kalo emang bener jadi , moga moga yang dari Elta .


Actually Skadron 15 was posting a picture of our pilot learning to use ELTA radar with simulator in korea but the post got deleted.


----------



## Gen3115

Cromwell said:


> The one spesifically made into anti-ballistic missile is THAAD and forget about this one. This one requires US military personels to man or as observant, something which isn't going to happen in Indonesia.



https://www.strategypage.com/htmw/htada/articles/20130618.aspx I read here that the PAC-3's are only able to engage missiles and have shorter range at 35 km. Shouldn't we get PAC-2's as well since that has range of 160 km and its also made to engage aircraft and some missiles? it's also cheaper too than the PAC-3's

https://www.globalsecurity.org/space/systems/patriot-specs.htm


----------



## Chestnut

Gen3115 said:


> https://www.strategypage.com/htmw/htada/articles/20130618.aspx I read here that the PAC-3's are only able to engage missiles and have shorter range at 35 km. Shouldn't we get PAC-2's as well since that has range of 160 km and its also made to engage aircraft and some missiles? it's also cheaper too than the PAC-3's
> 
> https://www.globalsecurity.org/space/systems/patriot-specs.htm


You're right, PAC-3 is primarily for engaging missiles and are quad packed onto a canister as a result, though they are still capable of engaging aircraft. But the reason why I support getting PAC-3's over the PAC-2's or the SAMP/T is because the combination or PAC-3's and NASAMS 2's + Oerlikons + AAW frigates make for an all-round IADS setup. And for the most part, we have zero TBM/cruise missile defense capability currently, and in a war against the PLA, you'd see them being a very common threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Gen3115 said:


> https://www.strategypage.com/htmw/htada/articles/20130618.aspx I read here that the PAC-3's are only able to engage missiles and have shorter range at 35 km. Shouldn't we get PAC-2's as well since that has range of 160 km and its also made to engage aircraft and some missiles? it's also cheaper too than the PAC-3's



*There is no point of using land based missile to engage the launching platform* (aircraft). Land based missile role is to go against the inbound missile, while the launching platform will be engage by fighter, hopefully before they have the change to launch their payload.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

trishna_amṛta said:


> *There is no point of using land based missile to engage the launching platform* (aircraft). Land based missile role is to go against the inbound missile, while the launching platform will be engage by fighter, hopefully before they have the change to launch their payload.



I Agree, It's better and far more efficient to kill the enemy’s archers instead of its arrows 

But 'no point'? What is wrong with having a land-based air defense system that can both engage precision-guided munitions and aircraft?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

Chestnut said:


> You're right, PAC-3 is primarily for engaging missiles and are quad packed onto a canister as a result, althought they are still capable of engaging aircraft. But the reason why I support getting PAC-3's over the PAC-2's or the SAMP/T is because the combination or PAC-3's and NASAMS 2's + Oerlikons + AAW frigates make for an all-round IADS setup. And for the most part, we have zero TBM/cruise missile defense capability currently, and in a war against the PLA, you'd see them being a very common threat.



After I thought about it, actually make sense, since we're a maritime country most aerial threats are probably going to fly over the sea, so as long the AAW Frigates have long range SAM's like Aster-30 or SM-2's (which I still have doubts they will get) they can be the first layer of defense (other than fighter aircraft), the land based NASAMS 2 with shorter range can handle them if they get closer and the PAC-3's + Oerlikon's can handle the missiles if they get launched. Might be wrong on this one though

But still though I'd prefer we get both PAC-3 and PAC-2 if possible just so we'll have more options to shoot down missiles and/or the aircraft at way longer ranges, also if we are looking for long range land-based air defense system, the PAC-3 really isn't it considering its function and shorter range, CMIIW here


----------



## Raduga

i kinda getting mental with this aussies whenever a post about our military procurement in social media (example instagram) , they always brag about "Australia Aid Money" .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Gen3115 said:


> After I thought about it, actually make sense, since we're a maritime country most aerial threats are probably going to fly over the sea, so as long the AAW Frigates have long range SAM's like Aster-30 or SM-2's (which I still have doubts they will get) they can be the first layer of defense (other than fighter aircraft), the land based NASAMS 2 with shorter range can handle them if they get closer and the PAC-3's + Oerlikon's can handle the missiles if they get launched. Might be wrong on this one though
> 
> But still though I'd prefer we get both PAC-3 and PAC-2 if possible just so we'll have more options to shoot down missiles and/or the aircraft at way longer ranges, also if we are looking for long range land-based air defense system, the PAC-3 really isn't it considering its function and shorter range, CMIIW here



When the Indonesian Airforce made US air Force command and control as their template, using Nasaams and subsequently Patriots is natural. The only difference is Indonesians keep using Europe NATO member made Ground control interception radar as their primary radar units



Raduga said:


> i kinda getting mental with this aussies whenever a post about our military procurement in social media (example instagram) , they always brag about "Australia Aid Money" .



Those bollock keep in denial stage


----------



## Jatosint

Raduga said:


> i kinda getting mental with this aussies whenever a post about our military procurement in social media (example instagram) , they always brag about "Australia Aid Money" .





Nike said:


> When the Indonesian Airforce made US air Force command and control as their template, using Nasaams and subsequently Patriots is natural. The only difference is Indonesians keep using Europe NATO member made Ground control interception radar as their primary radar units
> 
> Those bollock keep in denial stage



Don't they realize that they need Indonesia in case a war broke out between China and US? Don't they realize that their country will be in grave danger if Indonesia becomes a failed or radical state? Seburuk-buruknya itu Aid bisa dilihat sebagai 'iuran keamanan' yang ujung2nya buat mereka juga


Btw, can you share the link to the social media post?


----------



## Raduga

Jatosint said:


> Don't they realize that they need Indonesia in case a war broke out between China and US? Don't they realize that their country will be in grave danger if Indonesia becomes a failed or radical state? Seburuk-buruknya itu Aid bisa dilihat sebagai 'iuran keamanan' yang ujung2nya buat mereka juga
> 
> 
> Btw, can you share the link to the social media post?




        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
https://www.michaelsmithnews.com/20...last-week-while-we-delivered-320m-in-aid.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Gen3115 said:


> After I thought about it, actually make sense, since we're a maritime country most aerial threats are probably going to fly over the sea, so as long the AAW Frigates have long range SAM's like Aster-30 or SM-2's (which I still have doubts they will get) they can be the first layer of defense (other than fighter aircraft), the land based NASAMS 2 with shorter range can handle them if they get closer and the PAC-3's + Oerlikon's can handle the missiles if they get launched. Might be wrong on this one though
> 
> But still though I'd prefer we get both PAC-3 and PAC-2 if possible just so we'll have more options to shoot down missiles and/or the aircraft at way longer ranges, also if we are looking for long range land-based air defense system, the PAC-3 really isn't it considering its function and shorter range, CMIIW here


It's not a matter of IF we're allowed to (considering the US is more than willing to sell us the F-35 if we buy a ton of F-16V's), but rather whether the Navy would be willing to use a common missile as the Air Force and whether or not political fuckery _**cough* corruption *cough**_ from the boomers in power would intervene. The EU defense mafia is pretty strong here. And THALES and MBDA will fight Raytheon tooth and nail for contracts unless a firm no is made by the service.



Raduga said:


> i kinda getting mental with this aussies whenever a post about our military procurement in social media (example instagram) , they always brag about "Australia Aid Money" .





Jatosint said:


> Don't they realize that they need Indonesia in case a war broke out between China and US? Don't they realize that their country will be in grave danger if Indonesia becomes a failed or radical state? Seburuk-buruknya itu Aid bisa dilihat sebagai 'iuran keamanan' yang ujung2nya buat mereka juga
> 
> 
> Btw, can you share the link to the social media post?


Who cares, just let them. It's not a distinct us vs. them thing, their netizens do the same thing towards the US and their NATO allies even though 90% of their stuff is US supplied. At the end of the day what's so different between them and the "rUsSia tMn lAMa kT nkRi hArGa mAtI haNcUrKAn aMriK!!1!1" crow we have in a lot of formils? They're both just prideful, egotistical, idiots who never bothered to read or study anything and aren't really worth your time.

If you guys have the time to read, here are two things that explains the value of IADS. They also talk about (at the time formidable) the Iraqi "KARI" Integrated Air Defense System, its strengths, its weaknesses, and how political meddling in their doctrine, lack of training, and non-standardization of equipment led to its failure.

https://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/iraq/air-defence.htm
http://en.citizendium.org/wiki/Gulf_War,_Iraqi_integrated_air_defense_system
http://en.citizendium.org/wiki/Integrated_air_defense_system
https://www.defensenews.com/digital...art-strategies-not-only-stealth-and-standoff/
https://philarchive.org/archive/RADAOI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

Chestnut said:


> It's not a matter of IF we're allowed to (considering the US is more than willing to sell us the F-35 if we buy a ton of F-16V's), but rather whether the Navy would be willing to use a common missile as the Air Force and whether or not political fuckery _**cough* corruption *cough**_ from the boomers in power would intervene. The EU defense mafia is pretty strong here. And THALES and MBDA will fight Raytheon tooth and nail for contracts unless a firm no is made by the service.



I was more worried about budget rather than US approval, I don't really have doubts about whether the US would sell us stuff, its just whether the money is going to be there is what I'm more worried about




Raduga said:


> i kinda getting mental with this aussies whenever a post about our military procurement in social media (example instagram) , they always brag about "Australia Aid Money" .





Jatosint said:


> Don't they realize that they need Indonesia in case a war broke out between China and US? Don't they realize that their country will be in grave danger if Indonesia becomes a failed or radical state? Seburuk-buruknya itu Aid bisa dilihat sebagai 'iuran keamanan' yang ujung2nya buat mereka juga



Best to just ignore them, I've faced a few on social media and a couple of times in real life and worse that it was in Bali (I mean imagine you're in someone elses country but you're also disrespecting the country you're in). I do find it sad however that some of these types of Aussies I've encountered social media are actual veterans. But again, I've already explained to them a lot of times about how Australian aid is only at around $300m USD and rarely or never really used for defense. But again, better to just ignore them, sooner or later they will realize they will need us in the coming future


----------



## Chestnut

Gen3115 said:


> I was more worried about budget rather than US approval, I don't really have doubts about whether the US would sell us stuff, its just whether the money is going to be there is what I'm more worried about



I'm somewhat more optimistic about US purchases now the Prabowo is adamant about implementing multi-year projects and how the US government is willing to fund them through the FMF program. Again the reason you don't see much US procurement isn't because it's expensive (US equipment is cheaper than EU equipment) but rather because it's more transparent and as a result harder to corrupt.



Gen3115 said:


> Best to just ignore them, I've faced a few on social media and a couple of times in real life and worse that it was in Bali (I mean imagine you're in someone elses country but you're also disrespecting the country you're in). I do find it sad however that some of these types of Aussies I've encountered social media are actual veterans. But again, I've already explained to them a lot of times about how Australian aid is only at around $300m USD and rarely or never really used for defense. But again, better to just ignore them, sooner or later they will realize they will need us in the coming future



Most vets are like that, it's why you should always take anything a veteran says about overall defense with a grain of salt. Keep in mind that military service =/= competency in defense policy/procurement, its the reason why most of the successful defense procurement projects around the world are done under civilian educated defense ministers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Chestnut said:


> Again the reason you don't see much US procurement isn't because it's expensive (US equipment is cheaper than EU equipment) but rather because it's more transparent and as a result harder to corrupt.



So true...


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

If we look closely there is what looks like a new sensors on each Guardians. Anyone know what it is? Ada semacam pentil.







Before there was none.


----------



## Jatosint

mandala said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> If we look closely there is what looks like a new sensors on each Guardians. Anyone know what it is? Ada semacam pentil.
> 
> View attachment 627294
> 
> 
> Before there was none.
> 
> View attachment 627295



I think it's already there since our Apache arrived, in your 2nd pic its cover is not opened. This is a close-up view from US Army's Apache. Looks like it's some kind of censor


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Jatosint

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Rumor said that the Army didn't want M109 in the first place and they didn't satisfied with its performance. That's the reason why we never saw M109 involved in Army's Latihan Ancab or TNI's Latgab

Anyone can confirm this? and which Yonarmed is M109 currently operated by?


----------



## Chestnut

Jatosint said:


> Rumor said that the Army didn't want M109 in the first place and they didn't satisfied with its performance. That's the reason why we never saw M109 involved in Army's Latihan Ancab or TNI's Latgab
> 
> Anyone can confirm this? and which Yonarmed is M109 currently operated by?


Can confirm. The M113 and the M109 is the result of a corruption deal between a VERY high ranking Army officer and a local agent.

There was no formal requirement for them as the Army had already operated the CAESAR. It's why the Cavalry rejected the M113's and they went to the infantry.


----------



## Jatosint

Chestnut said:


> Can confirm. The M113 and the M109 is the result of a corruption deal between a VERY high ranking Army officer and a local agent.
> 
> There was no formal requirement for them as the Army had already operated the CAESAR. It's why the Cavalry rejected the M113's and they went to the infantry.



Yes

But if I'm not mistaken, in the leaked 2020-2024 procurement plan (once uploaded by IG @military_buzz and i think has been uploaded here) there is a plan to buy another battery of M109 for Pusdikarmed


----------



## umigami

So, Thales bring NS200 to the table now?
(Based on Alman's tweet)


----------



## LtMaverick

Jatosint said:


> Yes
> 
> But if I'm not mistaken, in the leaked 2020-2024 procurement plan (once uploaded by IG @military_buzz and i think has been uploaded here) there is a plan to buy another battery of M109 for Pusdikarmed


it might not be true tho, it could be an existing m109 are placed onto Pusdikarmed


----------



## Fl0gger

Chestnut said:


> Can confirm. The M113 and the M109 is the result of a corruption deal between a VERY high ranking Army officer and a local agent.
> 
> There was no formal requirement for them as the Army had already operated the CAESAR. It's why the Cavalry rejected the M113's and they went to the infantry.


for this i agree with u wkwkwkwk hope no more off this


----------



## LtMaverick

Chestnut said:


> Can confirm. The M113 and the M109 is the result of a corruption deal between a VERY high ranking Army officer and a local agent.
> 
> There was no formal requirement for them as the Army had already operated the CAESAR. It's why the Cavalry rejected the M113's and they went to the infantry.


is there any alternatives before? (if) the top brass weren't corrupted? and how's M109 perfomance wasn't that good tho? Karma for being Corrupt? lmao


----------



## Fl0gger

LtMaverick said:


> is there any alternatives before? (if) the top brass weren't corrupted? and how's M109 perfomance wasn't that good tho? Karma for being Corrupt? lmao


waktu itu memang kebetulan anggaran ada kebutuhan pun ada juga kesempatan nya ada mengusung sukses membeli leo dgn skema dpt gratisan marder hal ini yang di jadikan skema mereka kebetulan belgia lagi garage sale...kl tender yg masuk se ingat saya dr turki dan dr spanyol juga korsel hanya yg dr belgia ini nyalip di tikungan nah m109 ini di paket kan dgn m113 dpt nya lumayan bnyk in number tapi ya gitu lah regard


----------



## LtMaverick

Fl0gger said:


> waktu itu memang kebetulan anggaran ada kebutuhan pun ada juga kesempatan nya ada mengusung sukses membeli leo dgn skema dpt gratisan marder hal ini yang di jadikan skema mereka kebetulan belgia lagi garage sale...kl tender yg masuk se ingat saya dr turki dan dr spanyol juga korsel hanya yg dr belgia ini nyalip di tikungan nah m109 ini di paket kan dgn m113 dpt nya lumayan bnyk in number tapi ya gitu lah regard


Well For That I Already Know but how about other the stuff lmao, the package itself are really similiar to Leo 2 and Marder procurement, but is there any alternatives? and hol' up, what spain offered? i remember they had old stuff too.


----------



## Fl0gger

LtMaverick said:


> Well For That I Already Know but how about other the stuff lmao, the package itself are really similiar to Leo 2 and Marder procurement, but is there any alternatives? and hol' up, what spain offered? i remember they had old stuff too.


ASCOD if i am not mistaken is from spain and leopard turkey with fnss adnand korea with k.21 cmiiw


----------



## LtMaverick

Fl0gger said:


> ASCOD if i am not mistaken is from spain and leopard turkey with fnss adnand korea with k.21 cmiiw


well that's for the APC but why leo2 from the turks while we went for an APC. and how about the SPH tho


----------



## deadlast

mandala said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> If we look closely there is what looks like a new sensors on each Guardians. Anyone know what it is? Ada semacam pentil.
> 
> View attachment 627294
> 
> 
> Before there was none.
> 
> View attachment 627295





Jatosint said:


> I think it's already there since our Apache arrived, in your 2nd pic its cover is not opened. This is a close-up view from US Army's Apache. Looks like it's some kind of censor
> 
> View attachment 627300


AN/AAR-57 Common Missile Warning System (CMWS)
It's recent addition, the mounting has been there from the start but not the sensor.
Each of them got 4x sensor, one on each side of cockpit & one on each tip of stub wing.






Still no sign of LDR & RWR antennas though.

------

Btw, did anyone on Indihome (Telkom) or Indosat network had a problem opening this thread at all? I can't seem to directly open this thread since two days ago for some reason.


----------



## Kansel

Jatosint said:


> Yes
> 
> But if I'm not mistaken, in the leaked 2020-2024 procurement plan (once uploaded by IG @military_buzz and i think has been uploaded here) there is a plan to buy another battery of M109 for Pusdikarmed


----------



## LtMaverick

deadlast said:


> AN/AAR-57 Common Missile Warning System (CMWS)
> It's recent addition, the mounting has been there from the start but not the sensor.
> Each of them got 4x sensor, one on each side of cockpit & one on each tip of stub wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no sign of LDR & RWR antennas though.
> 
> ------
> 
> Btw, did anyone on Indihome (Telkom) or Indosat network had a problem opening this thread at all? I can't seem to directly open this thread since two days ago for some reason.



4 AN/APR-48A Radar Frequency Interferometers, 10 AAR-
57(V) 3/5 Common Missile Warning Systems (CMWS) with 5th Sensor and Improved Countermeasure Dispenser, 10 AN/AVR-2B Laser Detecting Sets, 10 AN/APR-39A(V)4 Radar Signal Detecting Sets, 24 Integrated Helmet and Display Sight Systems (IHDSS-21), 32 M299A1 HELLFIRE Missile Launchers, and 140 HELLFIRE AGM-114R3 Missiles. Also included are Identification Friend or Foe transponders. 

This Is From DSCA tho, it could be different case. But Where's the placement of the LDR and RWR Antenna tho? i've kinda interested on Apache Cutaway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fl0gger

LtMaverick said:


> well that's for the APC but why leo2 from the turks while we went for an APC. and how about the SPH tho


maksud nya ASCOD paket sama leo dr spanyol lalu turki dgn adnan juga ada korea dgn k.21


----------



## LtMaverick

Fl0gger said:


> maksud nya ASCOD paket sama leo dr spanyol lalu turki dgn adnan juga ada korea dgn k.21



ah i see, just need some editing on that cuz it was confusing too. Interesting if that leo2E are offered to indonesia. considering Indonesia procurement plan on MEF 2 doesn't include any MBT's


----------



## Jatosint

deadlast said:


> Btw, did anyone on Indihome (Telkom) or Indosat network had a problem opening this thread at all? I can't seem to directly open this thread since two days ago for some reason.



I have no problem at all (although I feel that my Indihome getting slower, especially at night)



Kansel said:


> View attachment 627428



Yes, that's it

======================================================================

BTW, since my original twitter account still locked by Twitter, I have decided to create a backup account. Please kindly follow it if you find my tweet interesting 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254383784947929089

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

deadlast said:


> AN/AAR-57 Common Missile Warning System (CMWS)
> It's recent addition, the mounting has been there from the start but not the sensor.
> Each of them got 4x sensor, one on each side of cockpit & one on each tip of stub wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no sign of LDR & RWR antennas though.
> 
> ------
> 
> Btw, did anyone on Indihome (Telkom) or Indosat network had a problem opening this thread at all? I can't seem to directly open this thread since two days ago for some reason.


The Longbow radars are here, an army officer at DIKLITBANG confirmed it to me. The reason you don't see them mounted is because we have don't have Hellfire Limas that warrants them being installed.


----------



## NEKONEKO

But they can use it for exercises, to make the crews familiar with the system, easier to detect enemy (mock up or old armored vehicle pretend to be opfor) rather than using visual way ( lets say the target heat signature is low) in latgab.
The apache can direct other assets to maneuver, like our hind and give updates to command centre about enemy armoured column movement.

Rather than fixed plans and strategy the latgab should pitch red and blue forces, can the guy in hq deal with dynamic and ever-changing situation on the frontlines? Can they come up with plans from new development happened on the front lines? Can the guy on the front lines execute the plans?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deadlast

LtMaverick said:


> 4 AN/APR-48A Radar Frequency Interferometers, 10 AAR-
> 57(V) 3/5 Common Missile Warning Systems (CMWS) with 5th Sensor and Improved Countermeasure Dispenser, 10 AN/AVR-2B Laser Detecting Sets, 10 AN/APR-39A(V)4 Radar Signal Detecting Sets, 24 Integrated Helmet and Display Sight Systems (IHDSS-21), 32 M299A1 HELLFIRE Missile Launchers, and 140 HELLFIRE AGM-114R3 Missiles. Also included are Identification Friend or Foe transponders.
> 
> This Is From DSCA tho, it could be different case. But Where's the placement of the LDR and RWR Antenna tho? i've kinda interested on Apache Cutaway
> View attachment 627429


AN/APR-48 Radar Frequency Interferometers - could also be used as RWR, usually mounted as a set with Longbow radar assembly. (number 33 on your cutaway)
AN/AAR-57 Common Missile Warning Systems (CMWS) - 4x sensor total, 2x front, 1x on the tip of each wing.
AN/AVR-2 Laser Detecting Sets (LDR) - 4x sensor, 1x on each sides of main rotor assy, 1x on each sides of front tail boom (number 109).
AN/APR-39 Radar Signal Detecting (RWR) - 4x circular antennas 1x blade antenna, 2x circular antennas on tip of the tail (number 21), 2x on the front, 1x blade antenna below tail boom


Spoiler: Front








the 2x round black thingy





Jatosint said:


> I have no problem at all (although I feel that my Indihome getting slower, especially at night)


I see, in my case I need to use VPN just to open this thread before, but looks like it fixes itself this evening, it used to tell me "This page isn't working" or "currently unable to handle this request".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Jatosint said:


> But 'no point'? What is wrong with having a land-based air defense system that can both engage precision-guided munitions and aircraft?



Longer distance. You need to "look" beyond the horizon which by itself would require airborne platform. Even IF the intercepting missile were guided by airborne platform, the missile will need to be HUGE enough just for their propellant (need to be multistage). And bigger missile create additional complexity in logistic support.


----------



## Chestnut

That or have something like Jindalee.



NEKONEKO said:


> But they can use it for exercises, to make the crews familiar with the system, easier to detect enemy (mock up or old armored vehicle pretend to be opfor) rather than using visual way ( lets say the target heat signature is low) in latgab.
> The apache can direct other assets to maneuver, like our hind and give updates to command centre about enemy armoured column movement.
> 
> Rather than fixed plans and strategy the latgab should pitch red and blue forces, can the guy in hq deal with dynamic and ever-changing situation on the frontlines? Can they come up with plans from new development happened on the front lines? Can the guy on the front lines execute the plans?


Beats me, my best guess is that they don't want to put the hours on them so they just kept them in their delivery boxes and store them in an Army warehouse somewhere in Semarang.


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> That or have something like Jindalee.
> 
> 
> Beats me, my best guess is that they don't want to put the hours on them so they just kept them in their delivery boxes and store them in an Army warehouse somewhere in Semarang.



Still on warrant guarantee 

---------

Air Force need to focus solely on increasing their number of aircraft fighter platforms and necessary support aircraft along to build more supporting Air Forces base around eastern Indonesia side and logistick support and security , to let the army playing and spend with their resources to acquire and operate MEADS is actually helped them a lot to achieve that. Army got large number of idle human resources meanwhile the Airforce is already stretched thin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Agreed, the most pressing issue that's plaguing the Air Force right now is sortie generation and sortie support. I'm hopeful they get more F-16V's ON TOP of the 32 units that are planned on being procured.

Though I somewhat disagree that the Army should operate MEADS/Patriots. For the most part, the Army doesn't understand battlefield networking. And the effectiveness of a Patriot battery relies on it being networked and supported by AWACS, GCI, fighter aircraft, and other Naval/Ground based SAMs. Considering the ego of the older military cadre, I'd advise giving the Patriots to the Air Force over the Army. The thinning of personnel can be resolved by higher recruitment. Furthermore it would make sure the egotism and political nature of the military wouldn't get in the way of networked air defense. This is what the Iraqis didn't do and they suffered accordingly as a result.

If the Army was truly adamant on having better AA capability, then maybe give them the MBDA Crotale NG or the incoming Diehl LFK NG. Unlike Patriots or NASAMS they can be mounted on Komodos or Sherpas and can keep up with mobile Army units since they don't need to be set-up to fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

*Indonesian Navy may be forgotten asset in pandemic*
*
Alban Sciascia and Anastasia Febiola Sumarauw
-

Jakarta / Sat, April 25, 2020 / 01:23 pm



*President Joko 'Jokowi' Widodo greets the Indonesian Navy during a work visit at the air base in Ranai, Natuna, Riau Islands, on Jan. 8, 2020. (Antara/HO/Dispen Koarmada I)
0
SHARES
As the COVID-19 pandemic continues to worsen in different regions, exhausted and overwhelmed medical staff are fighting to provide assistance for all infected patients. According to a recent study, approximately 20 percent of COVID-19 positive cases globally require critical treatment, while the availability of intensive care unit beds is very limited.

Several governments have decided to involve their militaries to maximize state capability in dealing with the outbreak. Armies are deployed to help secure hospitals and states’ quarantine policy. The air forces distribute medical supplies, transport and evacuate patients. To some extent, a number of governments have deployed their navies’ hospital ships or multipurpose vessels to provide additional medical support.

At least five navies in the world have deployed their assets, including hospital ships, to provide additional health capability in battling COVID-19. The United Kingdom’s Royal Navy and Royal Marines Reservists have put their fleets on standby. The Royal Navy has also deployed Royal Fleet Auxiliary Argus to the Caribbean to support the British Overseas Territories in facing both the hurricane season and COVID-19 outbreak. In parallel, the Royal Netherlands Navy has deployed its landing platform dock (LPD) HNLMS Karel Doorman to support Dutch medical facilities in the Carribean.

The United States has deployed its US Naval Ship Mercy to Los Angeles and USNS Comfort to New York City to assist ground medics in treating COVID-19 patients. Spain deployed its Navy’s LPDs Galicia and Castilla to support the country’s medical capability in fighting the virus in the Spanish city of Melilla. The Galicia-class ships have multipurpose and amphibious capability as well as operating rooms and ICU beds.

French President Emmanuel Macron even launched Operation Resilience on March 26 to involve its military in fighting the pandemic. Moreover, France has deployed its famous Mistral-class amphibious assault ships (LHD) to provide assistance in the French Overseas Territories. The French Navy deployed LHD Mistral to support healthcare facilities in the Southern Indian Ocean (Reunion and Mayotte), LHD Dixmude to the French Caribbean and French Guyana, while LHD Tonnerre was sent to evacuate French COVID-19 patients from Corsica to Marseille.

In fact, the Mistral-class ship is often referred to as a “naval Swiss Army knife” for its multipurpose features and capability. More importantly, the Mistral-class LHD is designed with hospital capability meeting level 3 medical support concept of the North Atlantic Treaty Organization.

Its default design hospital infrastructure of 750 square meters include two operating rooms, x-ray and dental rooms, 19 post-operation and ICU beds and 50 medical beds. Its helicopter hangar is directly connected to the ship’s hospital and can shelter up to 16 12T-class helicopters.

Its well dock can accommodate two landing craft air cushion (LCAC) or four landing craft mechanized (LCM). This feature is vital, because the versatility of this class of LHD could be used in a large variety of operations, such as humanitarian assistance and disaster relief operations, amphibious operations, power projection or evacuation of citizens abroad.

The Indonesian government has reallocated funds within the 2020 state budget for COVID-19 medical assistance, including the Defense Ministry’s budget of Rp14 trillion (US$898.73 million) originally for defense equipment modernization. As in other countries’ contingency plans, Indonesia’s military could play a bigger role to assist medical operations, in the framework of “military operations other than war” under the 2004 Indonesian Military Law.

As medical treatment is the priority, the Health Ministry could involve the military to organize medical units, since the armed forces are trained — some if not all — with standard medical procedures and implementing quarantine policy.

Moreover, the armed forces’ capability could be maximized in COVID-19 relief missions, such as the Surya Bhaskara Jaya (SBJ) humanitarian aid. The SBJ operation involves the Navy and KRI Soeharso-990 hospital ship to treat patients within Indonesia’s territory.

Since the government has decided to set up treatment centers for COVID-19 patients in some areas including Jakarta and Galang Island in the province of Riau Islands, the roles of the Navy and the Air Force are critical. However, until now the Navy’s role in supporting the government’s COVID-19 response has been limited compared to the other services. For instance, the Navy’s C-130 Hercules and CN-295 aircraft have been involved in various government missions, such as to deliver personal protective equipment, masks and logistics to the new COVID-19 hospital on Galang. The Navy also used its aircraft to deliver personal protective equipment and masks to South Kalimantan and North Sulawesi.

In contrast, Navy’s ships have only been publicly used to pick up hydroalcoholic gel in Singapore, to evacuate crew of the World Dream cruise ship and Indonesian migrant workers from Malaysia.

As the number of COVID-19 positive patients continue to spike in Indonesia, the government could make better use of Navy ships. Unfortunately, the Navy has only one hospital ship — KRI Soeharso, and thus limited capacity to operate effectively throughout the archipelago.

Reflecting on the previous outbreak of the Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome (SARS), inclusiveness between only the government and health professionals resulted in overlapping measures. Indonesia did not experience SARS and the Middle Eastern Respiratory Syndrome (MERS) as disastrous as the current pandemic. The last epidemics the country faced were the avian flu and swine flu with comparatively limited impact.

As positive cases have reached more than 5,000 in Indonesia, the government is urged to improve its risk management and consider the involvement in a more effective manner of its military assets. The archipelagic nature of Indonesia should lead the Defense Ministry and the Indonesian Navy to review their contingency plans and measures and to think about how to deploy versatile and effective assets to remote areas of the country.

It is also vital for the government to think several steps ahead. While the Navy is supposed to accept in service a second hospital ship in October 2021, a relevant measure should be to consider versatile ships that are not limited to countering the current outbreak but to offer to capacities to handle a large spectrum of operations.

While President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo mentioned last year that Indonesia needed at least three hospital ships, their limited capacities shows that the Navy should consider a long-term and effective solution.

______

_Alban Sciascia is a contributor for Galatea and director of Semar Sentinel Pte Ltd, where Anastasia F. Sumarauw is a consultant._

Disclaimer: The opinions expressed in this article are those of the author and do not reflect the official stance of The Jakarta Post.


----------



## Jatosint

striver44 said:


> *Indonesian Navy may be forgotten asset in pandemic*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Alban Sciascia and Anastasia Febiola Sumarauw
> -
> *
> *Jakarta / Sat, April 25, 2020 / 01:23 pm
> 
> 
> 
> *President Joko 'Jokowi' Widodo greets the Indonesian Navy during a work visit at the air base in Ranai, Natuna, Riau Islands, on Jan. 8, 2020. (Antara/HO/Dispen Koarmada I)
> 0
> SHARES
> As the COVID-19 pandemic continues to worsen in different regions, exhausted and overwhelmed medical staff are fighting to provide assistance for all infected patients. According to a recent study, approximately 20 percent of COVID-19 positive cases globally require critical treatment, while the availability of intensive care unit beds is very limited.
> 
> Several governments have decided to involve their militaries to maximize state capability in dealing with the outbreak. Armies are deployed to help secure hospitals and states’ quarantine policy. The air forces distribute medical supplies, transport and evacuate patients. To some extent, a number of governments have deployed their navies’ hospital ships or multipurpose vessels to provide additional medical support.
> 
> At least five navies in the world have deployed their assets, including hospital ships, to provide additional health capability in battling COVID-19. The United Kingdom’s Royal Navy and Royal Marines Reservists have put their fleets on standby. The Royal Navy has also deployed Royal Fleet Auxiliary Argus to the Caribbean to support the British Overseas Territories in facing both the hurricane season and COVID-19 outbreak. In parallel, the Royal Netherlands Navy has deployed its landing platform dock (LPD) HNLMS Karel Doorman to support Dutch medical facilities in the Carribean.
> 
> The United States has deployed its US Naval Ship Mercy to Los Angeles and USNS Comfort to New York City to assist ground medics in treating COVID-19 patients. Spain deployed its Navy’s LPDs Galicia and Castilla to support the country’s medical capability in fighting the virus in the Spanish city of Melilla. The Galicia-class ships have multipurpose and amphibious capability as well as operating rooms and ICU beds.
> 
> French President Emmanuel Macron even launched Operation Resilience on March 26 to involve its military in fighting the pandemic. Moreover, France has deployed its famous Mistral-class amphibious assault ships (LHD) to provide assistance in the French Overseas Territories. The French Navy deployed LHD Mistral to support healthcare facilities in the Southern Indian Ocean (Reunion and Mayotte), LHD Dixmude to the French Caribbean and French Guyana, while LHD Tonnerre was sent to evacuate French COVID-19 patients from Corsica to Marseille.
> 
> In fact, the Mistral-class ship is often referred to as a “naval Swiss Army knife” for its multipurpose features and capability. More importantly, the Mistral-class LHD is designed with hospital capability meeting level 3 medical support concept of the North Atlantic Treaty Organization.
> 
> Its default design hospital infrastructure of 750 square meters include two operating rooms, x-ray and dental rooms, 19 post-operation and ICU beds and 50 medical beds. Its helicopter hangar is directly connected to the ship’s hospital and can shelter up to 16 12T-class helicopters.
> 
> Its well dock can accommodate two landing craft air cushion (LCAC) or four landing craft mechanized (LCM). This feature is vital, because the versatility of this class of LHD could be used in a large variety of operations, such as humanitarian assistance and disaster relief operations, amphibious operations, power projection or evacuation of citizens abroad.
> 
> The Indonesian government has reallocated funds within the 2020 state budget for COVID-19 medical assistance, including the Defense Ministry’s budget of Rp14 trillion (US$898.73 million) originally for defense equipment modernization. As in other countries’ contingency plans, Indonesia’s military could play a bigger role to assist medical operations, in the framework of “military operations other than war” under the 2004 Indonesian Military Law.
> 
> As medical treatment is the priority, the Health Ministry could involve the military to organize medical units, since the armed forces are trained — some if not all — with standard medical procedures and implementing quarantine policy.
> 
> Moreover, the armed forces’ capability could be maximized in COVID-19 relief missions, such as the Surya Bhaskara Jaya (SBJ) humanitarian aid. The SBJ operation involves the Navy and KRI Soeharso-990 hospital ship to treat patients within Indonesia’s territory.
> 
> Since the government has decided to set up treatment centers for COVID-19 patients in some areas including Jakarta and Galang Island in the province of Riau Islands, the roles of the Navy and the Air Force are critical. However, until now the Navy’s role in supporting the government’s COVID-19 response has been limited compared to the other services. For instance, the Navy’s C-130 Hercules and CN-295 aircraft have been involved in various government missions, such as to deliver personal protective equipment, masks and logistics to the new COVID-19 hospital on Galang. The Navy also used its aircraft to deliver personal protective equipment and masks to South Kalimantan and North Sulawesi.
> 
> In contrast, Navy’s ships have only been publicly used to pick up hydroalcoholic gel in Singapore, to evacuate crew of the World Dream cruise ship and Indonesian migrant workers from Malaysia.
> 
> As the number of COVID-19 positive patients continue to spike in Indonesia, the government could make better use of Navy ships. Unfortunately, the Navy has only one hospital ship — KRI Soeharso, and thus limited capacity to operate effectively throughout the archipelago.
> 
> Reflecting on the previous outbreak of the Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome (SARS), inclusiveness between only the government and health professionals resulted in overlapping measures. Indonesia did not experience SARS and the Middle Eastern Respiratory Syndrome (MERS) as disastrous as the current pandemic. The last epidemics the country faced were the avian flu and swine flu with comparatively limited impact.
> 
> As positive cases have reached more than 5,000 in Indonesia, the government is urged to improve its risk management and consider the involvement in a more effective manner of its military assets. The archipelagic nature of Indonesia should lead the Defense Ministry and the Indonesian Navy to review their contingency plans and measures and to think about how to deploy versatile and effective assets to remote areas of the country.
> 
> It is also vital for the government to think several steps ahead. While the Navy is supposed to accept in service a second hospital ship in October 2021, a relevant measure should be to consider versatile ships that are not limited to countering the current outbreak but to offer to capacities to handle a large spectrum of operations.
> 
> While President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo mentioned last year that Indonesia needed at least three hospital ships, their limited capacities shows that the Navy should consider a long-term and effective solution.
> 
> ______
> 
> _Alban Sciascia is a contributor for Galatea and director of Semar Sentinel Pte Ltd, where Anastasia F. Sumarauw is a consultant._
> 
> Disclaimer: The opinions expressed in this article are those of the author and do not reflect the official stance of The Jakarta Post.



There's a lot of seriously misleading info in this article which I'm quite shocked sekelas Jakpost bisa tembus gini artikelnya

1. Our navy has TWO hospital ship and doesn't operate any C-130 or C-295. Even if you mean AF's C-130 and C-295, you cannot use it as comparison simply because air transport is a lot faster than naval transport, hence, it is the best option to deliver medical supplies during a nation-wide pandemic

2. Mistral deployment to the Indian Ocean is an annual and scheduled operation Dixmude and Tonnerre were deployed ONLY for evacuation, not to treat COVID-19 patient--->the same thing that our LPDs have been doing
https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...-lhds-to-fight-covid-19-in-reunion-caribbean/

3. USNS Comfort to leave NY after spending 3 weeks mostly empty of patients while USNS Mercy only treated a handful of patients
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...chester-county-center-coronavirus/3010754001/

4. UK and Netherland sent their ship because of their overseas territory hospitals have limited capacity. For HNLMS Karel Doorman, from what I read in this article, its main role in this COVID-19 deployment is more as logistical support ship, not as Hospital Ship (Anyone knows the medical facility and capacity in both Argus and Karel Doorman?
https://www.saba-news.com/navy-ship-arrives-to-help-in-corona-crisis/

5. Spain sent its ships because their healthcare system is already overwhelmed. Why do you need to deployed Hospital Ship if our conventional hospital is not overwhelmed yet? Tinggal dua minggu di KRI itu gak gampang loh, mending dirawat di darat kemana mana, bisa-bisa tambah stress itu pasien. Belum ruang kapal yang sempit jadi kru maupun pasien susah buat social distancing

All in all, what are the authors exactly want our navy to do more?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254115458401202176

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LtMaverick

Chestnut said:


> The Longbow radars are here, an army officer at DIKLITBANG confirmed it to me. The reason you don't see them mounted is because we have don't have Hellfire Limas that warrants them being installed.


I've actually asked the Penerbad guys they said they stored it on Magelang along with the hellfire around late 2018. but I've come around in the twitter like 2 months ago there's guy shown me the Photo of Awarded contract of Longbow including Indonesia that would finished around 2021 or 2022. might searched for that after this bcuz my phone just got hard reset and what's hellfire limas tho?



deadlast said:


> AN/APR-48 Radar Frequency Interferometers - could also be used as RWR, usually mounted as a set with Longbow radar assembly. (number 33 on your cutaway)
> AN/AAR-57 Common Missile Warning Systems (CMWS) - 4x sensor total, 2x front, 1x on the tip of each wing.
> AN/AVR-2 Laser Detecting Sets (LDR) - 4x sensor, 1x on each sides of main rotor assy, 1x on each sides of front tail boom (number 109).
> AN/APR-39 Radar Signal Detecting (RWR) - 4x circular antennas 1x blade antenna, 2x circular antennas on tip of the tail (number 21), 2x on the front, 1x blade antenna below tail boom
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 2x round black thingy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see, in my case I need to use VPN just to open this thread before, but looks like it fixes itself this evening, it used to tell me "This page isn't working" or "currently unable to handle this request".




Thanks For the Heads up


----------



## Raduga

LtMaverick said:


> I've actually asked the Penerbad guys they said they stored it on Magelang along with the hellfire around late 2018. but I've come around in the twitter like 2 months ago there's guy shown me the Photo of Awarded contract of Longbow including Indonesia that would finished around 2021 or 2022. might searched for that after this bcuz my phone just got hard reset and what's hellfire limas tho?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks For the Heads up


AGM-114-L (Limas) which is an radar guided hellfire .


----------



## LtMaverick

Raduga said:


> AGM-114-L (Limas) which is an radar guided hellfire .


ah thanks didnt catched that quite well. i thought it was either lima or lima's hahaha. but what catched me from my last thread is, why we wait for Hellfire-L for Longbow, does It Useless for now or either Hellfire-R also Couldn't use The Longbow or Any other Explanation? Thanks btw

Continuing my last 2 thread here what i found from Defense.gov
https://www.defense.gov/Newsroom/Contracts/Contract/Article/2065636/

LongbowLLC, Orlando, Florida, was awarded a $235,794,870 hybrid (cost-no-fee, cost-plus-fixed-fee and firm-fixed-price) Foreign Military Sales (Republic of Korea (South Korea), Greece, India, India, Indonesia, Kuwait, Netherlands, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Taiwan, United Arab Emirates and United Kingdom) contract for procurement of production support services for the Fire Control Radar System for the Apache attack helicopter. One bid was solicited via the internet with one bid received. Work locations and funding will be determined with each order, with an estimated completion date of Jan. 31, 2025. U.S. Army Contracting Command, Rock Island Arsenal, Illinois, is the contracting activity (W52P1J-20-D-0009).


----------



## Chestnut

LtMaverick said:


> ah thanks didnt catched that quite well. i thought it was either lima or lima's hahaha. but what catched me from my last thread is, why we wait for Hellfire-L for Longbow, does It Useless for now or either Hellfire-R also Couldn't use The Longbow or Any other Explanation? Thanks btw


No, the ones we have are the Romeos, which is the semi-active laser homing variant.




LtMaverick said:


> Continuing my last 2 thread here what i found from Defense.gov
> https://www.defense.gov/Newsroom/Contracts/Contract/Article/2065636/
> 
> LongbowLLC, Orlando, Florida, was awarded a $235,794,870 hybrid (cost-no-fee, cost-plus-fixed-fee and firm-fixed-price) Foreign Military Sales (Republic of Korea (South Korea), Greece, India, India, Indonesia, Kuwait, Netherlands, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Taiwan, United Arab Emirates and United Kingdom) contract for procurement of production support services for the Fire Control Radar System for the Apache attack helicopter. One bid was solicited via the internet with one bid received. Work locations and funding will be determined with each order, with an estimated completion date of Jan. 31, 2025. U.S. Army Contracting Command, Rock Island Arsenal, Illinois, is the contracting activity (W52P1J-20-D-0009).


It says it's for maintenance work.


----------



## LtMaverick

Chestnut said:


> No, the ones we have are the Romeos, which is the semi-active laser homing variant.
> 
> 
> 
> It says it's for maintenance work.


yes i know about the Hellfire-R3 but for what purpose tho that they keep it on the storage, it's confusing that they doesnt use any Longbow even though they could operate it in other way.

btw interesting for Maintenance purposes tho


----------



## Jatosint

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Btw, to whoever was wondering about how the M113/M109 deal is the result of corruption, you can read this link. It's blocked by a paywall but the URL should give you a hint of what happened.

https://yosefardi.com/2018/04/tomy-winata-gatot-nurmantyo-and-pt-indocertes/

Tl;Dr Boomers doing boomer things.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LtMaverick

Chestnut said:


> Btw, to whoever was wondering about how the M113/M109 deal is the result of corruption, you can read this link. It's blocked by a paywall but the URL should give you a hint of what happened.
> 
> https://yosefardi.com/2018/04/tomy-winata-gatot-nurmantyo-and-pt-indocertes/
> 
> Tl;Dr Boomers doing boomer things.


the political General as always, need sum money for his campaign later, and oh yeah did anyone know any known trouble/problems of the m109 and m113 for the Army, kinda curious what happened why the Cavs reject the m113 and m109 are not kinda active, is it inaccurate like kh-179 problems or any?

and oh yeah, here's some today's joke feel free to laugh


----------



## NEKONEKO

LtMaverick said:


> View attachment 627623


Cringe and bluepilled.


----------



## LtMaverick

NEKONEKO said:


> Cringe and bluepilled.


In Case that wasn't enough Here's some more


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Jatosint said:


> There's a lot of seriously misleading info in this article which I'm quite shocked sekelas Jakpost bisa tembus gini artikelnya



It Jakarta Post why do you expect anything better than High School level out of them? In fact most Indonesia medias are roughly the same


----------



## Jatosint

LtMaverick said:


> the political General as always, need sum money for his campaign later, and oh yeah did anyone know any known trouble/problems of the m109 and m113 for the Army, kinda curious what happened why the Cavs reject the m113 and m109 are not kinda active, is it inaccurate like kh-179 problems or any?
> 
> and oh yeah, here's some today's joke feel free to laugh
> View attachment 627623



I don't know about NK pilots but several Arab countries did hire NK technicians to help maintaining and repairing their war machine during those wars



trishna_amṛta said:


> It Jakarta Post why do you expect anything better than High School level out of them? In fact most Indonesia medias are roughly the same



I know

Most of our mainstream media have a severe lack of knowledge when it comes to military-related news. That's one of the reasons why I made Jatosint twitter account


----------



## LtMaverick

Jatosint said:


> I don't know about NK pilots but several Arab countries did hire NK technicians to help maintaining and repairing their war machine during those wars
> 
> 
> 
> I know
> 
> Most of our mainstream media have a severe lack of knowledge when it comes to military-related news. That's one of the reasons why I made Jatosint twitter account



Yeah that's what i heard, but i i believe it was a long time ago, they(the arabians) aren't so good on that too


----------



## Kansel

Any confirmation on this? Or just another hoax?

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Any confirmation on this? Or just another hoax?
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


what should we look for if the IF-X failed ? straightly to the F-35 ?

incase like that happened , would other countries now started to think twice before letting indonesia to co develop / joint their defense project ?

kalo diliat bener bener kelewat ambis sih proyek nya , mau mulai ya kudu dari light fighter dulu , if i remember lapan had light fighter development plan called as Lapan LF-X , that's just my 2cent of opinion .


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Any confirmation on this? Or just another hoax?
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



If I were South Korean side, since last year I would terminate the contract between both sides, and finding lawyer to sue Indonesia government over disrupted in project progress. Financial obligations fulfilment is sacred when doing business!!!

Jokowi administration is very incompetent in this case, whatever reasons they had, once you sign obligations contract you must fulfill it till the end

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

i usually go to bemil.chosun forum or naver to see about KF-X news and project development , but for now , they did not brag any news about indonesia wanting to give up from the project , let see how it goes .

a big HOWEVER , based on this post about the radar development for KF-X ..... even the korean itself kinda skeptical with their own project .
http://bemil.chosun.com/nbrd/bbs/view.html?b_bbs_id=10040&pn=1&num=94823

https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?oid=055&aid=0000809333&sid1=100&mode=LSD&mid=shm


----------



## Kansel

@Chestnut perhaps you have any source about Hawk corrupt Procurement? Thanks beforehand



Nike said:


> If I were South Korean side, since last year I would terminate the contract between both sides, and finding lawyer to sue Indonesia government over disrupted in project progress. Financial obligations fulfilment is sacred when doing business!!!
> 
> Jokowi administration is very incompetent in this case, whatever reasons they had, once you sign obligations contract you must fulfill it till the end


Because in before, we still do many procurement to SK and they (SK) see us as money field for them. that's why they don't kicked us in this project in before.


CMIIW

Anyway, still no plan for shore based AShM? Also i heard we want to change our AShM products, Is that right?


----------



## Nike

Got this picture from Molay facebook page 

From so many color available our army keep choosing the black ones, meanwhile the police is more tactical in their choice


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> Got this picture from Molay facebook page
> 
> From so many color available our army keep choosing the black ones, meanwhile the police is more tactical in their choice
> 
> View attachment 627709
> View attachment 627710
> View attachment 627711
> View attachment 627712
> View attachment 627713
> View attachment 627714
> View attachment 627717


khaki blends better in the a destroyed urban environment with there's lots of destroyed concrete


----------



## Jatosint

Will we win the contract and become a (medium) tank exporter country?


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Chestnut

LtMaverick said:


> the political General as always, need sum money for his campaign later, and oh yeah did anyone know any known trouble/problems of the m109 and m113 for the Army, kinda curious what happened why the Cavs reject the m113 and m109 are not kinda active, is it inaccurate like kh-179 problems or any?
> 
> and oh yeah, here's some today's joke feel free to laugh
> View attachment 627623


The contract stipulated that they were to be fixed and refurbished before delivery, but when they arrived they were all literally in such terrible condition that the Cavalry literally put their foot down and complained. However as it was Gatot's work, there wasn't much they could say nor could they complain to the agent (PT. Indocertes). In the end they just gave them to the Infantry.

Link related, if you see the woman dressed in the cringe tactical gear, that's Indocertes's CEO.








Kansel said:


> @Chestnut perhaps you have any source about Hawk corrupt Procurement? Thanks beforehand


Like? From the Soeharto days?




Kansel said:


> @Chestnut perhaps you have any source about Hawk corrupt Procurement? Thanks beforehand
> CMIIW
> 
> Anyway, still no plan for shore based AShM? Also i heard we want to change our AShM products, Is that right?


MBDA has repeatedly tried and offered the shore launched Block 3 Exocet but it kept getting rejected. Idk out of lack of requirements or that the Navy doesn't want the Army to operate shore based AShM batteries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kooppyyy

Nike said:


> Got this picture from Molay facebook page
> 
> From so many color available our army keep choosing the black ones, meanwhile the police is more tactical in their choice


It really does tick me off! How does the army brass looking at it thought "yeah black will go better in our operating environment", damn these parade mentality! 



Chestnut said:


> Btw, to whoever was wondering about how the M113/M109 deal is the result of corruption, you can read this link. It's blocked by a paywall but the URL should give you a hint of what happened.
> 
> https://yosefardi.com/2018/04/tomy-winata-gatot-nurmantyo-and-pt-indocertes/
> 
> Tl;Dr Boomers doing boomer things.


 There was a report by Angkasa circa 2012/2013 to further acquire 80 Marder, turned out the funds "di sulap" for this soapbox, smh. 



Raduga said:


> what should we look for if the IF-X failed ? straightly to the F-35 ?
> 
> incase like that happened , would other countries now started to think twice before letting indonesia to co develop / joint their defense project ?
> 
> kalo diliat bener bener kelewat ambis sih proyek nya , mau mulai ya kudu dari light fighter dulu , if i remember lapan had light fighter development plan called as Lapan LF-X , that's just my 2cent of opinion .


F-35 would be ideal, but Rafale would good too, even more Vipers would be good. Whether or not the failure of KFX will affect other countries dealing with Indonesia? Perhaps, in the future SK or other countries might refer to KFX as leverage to negotiate better contracts for themselves. But to be fair, Indonesia has more successful JV/LA in our portfolio, than those of failed ones. So, hopefully it won't be affecting us too much


----------



## Chestnut

We should really just forget about the Rafale. I can guarantee if they are adamant in introducing the Rafale, you can say goodbye to not only the Flankers, but the F-16's as well in the long run. Setting up the relevant infrastructure for them is going to be REALLY costly, not to mention they don't take any of the weapons we currently have in inventory. If they want to reopen the F-5 replacement program once the Wuhanic Plague ends, then better to just go with a US made jet (I'm banking on the F/A-18 SHornet) and call it a day. A US made jet would at least be able to use a few of the equipment and maintenance infrastructure that we already have.

Maybe it's too much to ask but I genuinely hope that the Air Force sets the gold standard on professionalism and competence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> We should really just forget about the Rafale. I can guarantee if they are adamant in introducing the Rafale, you can say goodbye to not only the Flankers, but the F-16's as well. Setting up the relevant infrastructure for them is going to be REALLY costly, not to mention they don't take any of the weapons we currently have in inventory. If they want to reopen the F-5 replacement program once the Wuhanic Plague ends, then better to just go with a US made jet (I'm banking on the F/A-18 SHornet) and call it a day. A US made jet would at least be able to use a few of the equipment and maintenance infrastructure that we already have.
> 
> Maybe it's too much to ask but I genuinely hope that the Air Force sets the gold standard on professionalism and competence.



If they adamant to pursue heavy fighter class, F 15 is actually much much cheaper to acquire and logical choice for first timer user and also NATO standard follower compared to Rafale or EFT. That's real bomb trucks.

Actually no second hand policy is killing much of Air Force options....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

I'm just more keen on the cost-to-capability ratio on the F/A-18. Although the F-15EX is a superior strike aircraft (and with the AMBER rack could likely be better at interception duties), the SHornet has the advantage of being able to be made into a dedicated EW aircaft and if need be a buddy tanker. Not including the fact that unlike the Eagle the SHornet can actually carry the AGM-88 HARM, which when combined with the Growler makes for a formidable SEAD aircraft.


----------



## kooppyyy

Chestnut said:


> We should really just forget about the Rafale. I can guarantee if they are adamant in introducing the Rafale, you can say goodbye to not only the Flankers, but the F-16's as well. Setting up the relevant infrastructure for them is going to be REALLY costly, not to mention they don't take any of the weapons we currently have in inventory. If they want to reopen the F-5 replacement program once the Wuhanic Plague ends, then better to just go with a US made jet (I'm banking on the F/A-18 SHornet) and call it a day. A US made jet would at least be able to use a few of the equipment and maintenance infrastructure that we already have.
> 
> Maybe it's too much to ask but I genuinely hope that the Air Force sets the gold standard on professionalism and competence.


I'm inclined to agree with those points. Ah yes, Super Bug, that one escaped me! Yea, SH would be a good alternative for us, it would boost our interoperability with allied players in the region as well. Would be good if we buy it in bulk with other Boeing products (Not sure about KC-46 though).



Nike said:


> Actually no second hand policy is killing much of Air Force options....


Is that actually an active policy? No wonder our air force brass didn't bat an eye when those ex-RAAF Hornets goes on sale wkwkwk


----------



## Gen3115

Nike said:


> If they adamant to pursue heavy fighter class, F 15 is actually much much cheaper to acquire and logical choice for first timer user and also NATO standard follower compared to Rafale or EFT. That's real bomb trucks.
> 
> Actually no second hand policy is killing much of Air Force options....



In my opinion, when it comes to jets, I think our only choice would be either to go American or Russian. Best choice in my opinion is either go with either the F-15 which has very high commonality with the F-16 since they can run on the same engine and have similar armaments set or F/A-18E/F which is actually a good bang for the buck in my opinion since its quite affordable yet very capable or this might sound a bit more crazy, we could also go for the F-35 like what the Vice Defense Minister stated.

To be honest in my opinion, despite the Su-35 not really having that much commonality with our Flanker fleet, it at least could share some of the same armaments as our current fleet of Flankers, choosing something like Rafale would mean we have to buy new armaments, support infrastructure, etc and we've never had experience with French jets despite the Rafale being able to link up and datalink through Link 16. If we really want EU jets, I actually think Gripen or Typhoon is a better option.

Also correct me if i'm wrong but despite the Su-35 not having much commonality with our Su-27's and Su-30's (i mean even our Su-27 and Su-30 don't have much commonality with each other), one of the reasons the Su-35 were picked other than it being able to make the most money for some politicians is that compared to newer variants of the Su-30, the Su-35 comes from the same plant (KnAAPO) as the Su-27/30's and because of that there were hopes for the possibility of having an MRO facility for the 3 types of Flankers, but yea I'm skeptical Russia will ever be willing to let us have an MRO and the other thing that bothers me is just the Flankers don't have a place in a future network-centric focused TNI-AU.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chestnut

They will never give us an MRO. Us sending them back for maintenance is a heavy cash cow for them. 

We really shouldn't be buying any Russian products at this point. There isn't much of a future for them. I'm willing to go as far as giving the Marines French made vehicles to replace the Russian ones (France isn't picky on embargos, and they have are quite known in doing the exact opposite of what the US and the rest of NATO wants to show off their sovereignty). Sorry to say but Russia is pretty much done for when it comes to military equipment. Even their Chinese equivalents are getting on par or surpassing their tech.


----------



## Nike

BTW I personally would really love to have more F/A 50 as light fighter /trainer and patrol duty units. The infrastructure is here and they shouldn't much demanding and comparable to our Hawks. This will left the heavier unit to have more leeway and preserve their flight hours

It's actually quite a mistake to bought Super Tucano as they don't bring much additional capability nor doing much in peer to peer conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Agreed. Though as much as we have to look towards peer conflict, the Super Tucanos are sorely needed for COIN ops. Like it or not the reality of the life in Indonesia is that because its a very multicultural country, secession and rebellion is going to be very common place, especially with an uncertain economic situation. Maybe in the next 20 years we wouldn't need them, but with things like the OPM currently running amok and (likely) supported by state actors, you're still going to need COIN assets.


----------



## Nilgiri

Chestnut said:


> Agreed. Though as much as we have to look towards peer conflict, the Super Tucanos are sorely needed for COIN ops. Like it or not the reality of the life in Indonesia is that because its a very multicultural country, secession and rebellion is going to be very common place, especially with an uncertain economic situation. Maybe in the next 20 years we wouldn't need them, but with things like the OPM currently running amok and (likely) supported by state actors, you're still going to need COIN assets.



Where exactly do these go on in Indonesia case? Is it mostly Papua or there is still some spread in other islands?


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> Like? From the Soeharto days?


Ya, i heard the price has been marked up so bad that one hawk is equivalent with one F18 price.


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> Where exactly do these go on in Indonesia case? Is it mostly Papua or there is still some spread in other islands?



exclusive in Papua only, there is much to do to quell the disturbance . The most common disturbance is wild shooting in area near Freeport mine city and mountains jungles in central Papua (pegunungan Puncak Jaya). Well we can't increasing the military personnel from outside Papua too much meanwhile the recruitment from local population is on going and taking time before they can be fielded in numbers. 

While government efforts to building more infrastructure is on going but surely rejection still comes



Chestnut said:


> Agreed. Though as much as we have to look towards peer conflict, the Super Tucanos are sorely needed for COIN ops. Like it or not the reality of the life in Indonesia is that because its a very multicultural country, secession and rebellion is going to be very common place, especially with an uncertain economic situation. Maybe in the next 20 years we wouldn't need them, but with things like the OPM currently running amok and (likely) supported by state actors, you're still going to need COIN assets.



For COIN ops, especially in papua mountains and jungles, Super Tucano actually doesn't hold the candle. Bad weather, unforgiving terrain, thick folliage of jungle canopy is not suited for Tucano deployment not to mention the lightly armed of Tucano (with .50 cal ) doesn't mean much to spray from higher the enemies hiding among thick woods, unless you want to unleash bombs or rockets . My friend told me, unless you are seasoned veteran of pilot penerbangan perintis in Papua, with high intuition, you are not much welcomed there. Helicopter is the best thing to do the fight there, accompanied by UAV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Nilgiri said:


> Where exactly do these go on in Indonesia case? Is it mostly Papua or there is still some spread in other islands?


The way I see it until Indonesia has reached a level of economic stability that are not concentrated on Java, secessionist movements would continue to form. They can be formed out of natural resentment at the central government or state-sponsored from abroad.



Nike said:


> For COIN ops, especially in papua mountains and jungles, Super Tucano actually doesn't hold the candle. Bad weather, unforgiving terrain, thick folliage of jungle canopy is not suited for Tucano deployment not to mention the lightly armed of Tucano (with .50 cal ) doesn't mean much to spray from higher the enemies hiding among thick woods, unless you want to unleash bombs or rockets . My friend told me, unless you are seasoned veteran of pilot penerbangan perintis in Papua, with high intuition, you are not much welcomed there. Helicopter is the best thing to do the fight there, accompanied by UAV.


I agree, but again I don't see the situation would only be contained to Papua. Keep in mind that certain people aren't happy that the economic development of the country is contained within the bigger islands. What's there to stop a state actor from profiting from the resentment by financing or arming these groups? We already saw a bunch of Type 56's and Type 81's in the hands of the OPM, it would naive to think that this wouldn't happen anywhere else in the Republic. I agree we need more UAV's and helicopters, but we shouldn't discount having COIN planes when our country is very susceptible to Balkanization given the right amount of support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fl0gger

LtMaverick said:


> the political General as always, need sum money for his campaign later, and oh yeah did anyone know any known trouble/problems of the m109 and m113 for the Army, kinda curious what happened why the Cavs reject the m113 and m109 are not kinda active, is it inaccurate like kh-179 problems or any?
> 
> and oh yeah, here's some today's joke feel free to laugh
> View attachment 627623


dapat nya standart basic dan m109 ga lebih baik dr amx gs kecuali dr kaliber


Chestnut said:


> The way I see it until Indonesia has reached a level of economic stability that are not concentrated on Java, secessionist movements would continue to form. They can be formed out of natural resentment at the central government or state-sponsored from abroad.
> 
> 
> I agree, but again I don't see the situation would only be contained to Papua. Keep in mind that certain people aren't happy that the economic development of the country is contained within the bigger islands. What's there to stop a state actor from profiting from the resentment by financing or arming these groups? We already saw a bunch of Type 56's and Type 81's in the hands of the OPM, it would naive to think that this wouldn't happen anywhere else in the Republic. I agree we need more UAV's and helicopters, but we shouldn't discount having COIN planes when our country is very susceptible to Balkanization given the right amount of support.


opm yang jelas ada yg pelihara dan yg pelihara itu tetangga sebelah yang make kacung orang sini sendiri yang mementingkan kepentingan pribadi.ini lagi rms mulai caper...


----------



## Chestnut

If you mean to say Australia, then no. The cons from a West Papuan separation heavily outweigh the benefits.


----------



## LtMaverick

Nike said:


> Got this picture from Molay facebook page
> 
> From so many color available our army keep choosing the black ones, meanwhile the police is more tactical in their choice
> 
> View attachment 627709
> View attachment 627710
> View attachment 627711
> View attachment 627712
> View attachment 627713
> View attachment 627714
> View attachment 627717


Mostly The Army, ugghh kinda wanna know what they're thinking about black equipment rather than "colored" ones



Chestnut said:


> The contract stipulated that they were to be fixed and refurbished before delivery, but when they arrived they were all literally in such terrible condition that the Cavalry literally put their foot down and complained. However as it was Gatot's work, there wasn't much they could say nor could they complain to the agent (PT. Indocertes). In the end they just gave them to the Infantry.
> 
> Link related, if you see the woman dressed in the cringe tactical gear, that's Indocertes's CEO.



Gotcha On that, Thanks



Fl0gger said:


> dapat nya standart basic dan m109 ga lebih baik dr amx gs kecuali dr kaliber


I Guess that wasn't the case on the m109, must be another. not being biased but the A4BE wasn't that bad, and considering the technology are better than the amx mk61


----------



## Gen3115

Nike said:


> For COIN ops, especially in papua mountains and jungles, Super Tucano actually doesn't hold the candle. Bad weather, unforgiving terrain, thick folliage of jungle canopy is not suited for Tucano deployment not to mention the lightly armed of Tucano (with .50 cal ) doesn't mean much to spray from higher the enemies hiding among thick woods, unless you want to unleash bombs or rockets . My friend told me, unless you are seasoned veteran of pilot penerbangan perintis in Papua, with high intuition, you are not much welcomed there. Helicopter is the best thing to do the fight there, accompanied by UAV.



I still think the Super Tucano is needed at least for a few years to come as long as it has guided munitions like GBU's and Paveway. It's probably the cheapest platform for COIN ops and could probably loiter longer and get to places a bit faster than the Army helos. But yea nothing beats the Bell-412 armed with M134 Miniguns


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> Ya, i heard the price has been marked up so bad that one hawk is equivalent with one F18 price.


Not that I know of, in fact, Habibie was in negotiations with BAE to locally produce the fighters here. IIRC the deal was for 100+ jets, 40 would be built by BAE in England with the remainder to be assembled and then later on fully manufactured at the PTDI facility in Bandung.



Gen3115 said:


> I still think the Super Tucano is needed at least for a few years to come as long as it has guided munitions like GBU's and Paveway. It's probably the cheapest platform for COIN ops and could probably loiter longer and get to places a bit faster than the Army helos. But yea nothing beats the Bell-412 armed with M134 Miniguns


I forgot to mention the Air Force does/did? plan on using JDAMs and FFARs on the Tucanos.


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> Not that I know of, in fact, Habibie was in negotiations with BAE to locally produce the fighters here. IIRC the deal was for 100+ jets, 40 would be built by BAE in England with the remainder to be assembled and then later on fully manufactured at the PTDI facility in Bandung.
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention the Air Force does/did? plan on using JDAMs and FFARs on the Tucanos.



They did, they even made certification effort for using locally made rocket pod on Tucano. And thinking about utilize JDAM after the squadron getting them on hand as JDAM will be distributed first among F 16 squadrons then T/A50.

Well thought I don't like too much Tucano but ours is had one of the most complete package, using Star safire III FLIR, double seat version for training purposes, capable to use Aim 9 sidewinder we already had and so on.


----------



## Fl0gger

kalau australia NGO mereka yg bnyk main di papua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

WW2 feels

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Logam42

Chestnut said:


> The way I see it until Indonesia has reached a level of economic stability that are not concentrated on Java, secessionist movements would continue to form. They can be formed out of natural resentment at the central government or state-sponsored from abroad.
> 
> 
> I agree, but again I don't see the situation would only be contained to Papua. Keep in mind that certain people aren't happy that the economic development of the country is contained within the bigger islands. What's there to stop a state actor from profiting from the resentment by financing or arming these groups? We already saw a bunch of Type 56's and Type 81's in the hands of the OPM, it would naive to think that this wouldn't happen anywhere else in the Republic. I agree we need more UAV's and helicopters, but we shouldn't discount having COIN planes when our country is very susceptible to Balkanization given the right amount of support.



Indeed, I second @Chestnut on this. One of the reasons Indonesia has managed to stay together is, ironically, due to the acute awareness our past and current leaders have of its fragility. Furthermore, one of the reasons why there have been relatively few state & non-state actors who would even think of financing anti-Indonesian secessionists is due to the American-centric global order.

If we ever get into a situation where the world becomes multi-polar, the appeal of financing rebels to destabilize Indonesia would increase for multiple parties.

And lets face it:
1) That American World Order is falling apart, both from domestic polarization, external challengers, and internal disagreements with traditional allies, namely europe.

2) Java-cenric is here to stay. The current gov might alleviate it somewhat, but economy inertia is a b**ch



One other point of instability we need to be aware of is Timor Leste, they get 85% of state revenue from oil proceeds, and overall 48% of their economy is directly dependent on the petroleum sector. They were already having political instability before this, the gov and their parliament being unable to agree on the 2020 budget.

Right now, they are in deep, deep trouble.

Unlike Indonesia, who has been given a 60 Billion USD Repurchase Agreement Facility for all the US Treasury Bills we hold (Thanks for the info @Indos ), Timor Leste's emergency lifeline is dependent on Australia and AID Programs adminsitered by the EU, UNDP, and UNICEF, among others.

Needless to say, with current conditions, there has been slashing of AID budgets everywhere. 2020 is going to be a very hard year for Timor Leste, and 2021 will be too, if current oil price slump lasts until then. We should be cautious.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UMNOPutra

Wonder .. Why Singapore is still controlling all of your FIR Area over Riau island and Natuna Sea ?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Can we have a law about 'public can have access to classified documents' bla bla or maybe we already have it? , decades old archives only of course, need more info (internal memos, transcript or other documents) about what happened within the government and country in the past. I understand that it could be like opening Pandora's box, but kinda wanna learn history too

Also kinda waiting some books to be published, from Australia (about Timor (operasi seroja and Timor crisis), but it seems there is some delays because so much revision, you know 'need government approval' I guess only the watered down version that will be given acc, so much things to consider after all) the other one is about Netherlands and Dutch East Indies ( there will be delay too, pelurusan sejarah ema ga mudah).



Logam42 said:


> Right now, they are in deep, deep trouble


I hope they can deal with it somehow.


----------



## Gen3115

UMNOPutra said:


> Wonder .. Why Singapore is still controlling all of your FIR Area over Riau island and Natuna Sea ?



Because Singapore has the busiest, largest and most capable airport in that region and is also the one that has the most flights operating in and out of it? Flight Information Region has little to do with sovereignty, it's really just a specified region that receives the same flight information (weather, flight hazards, etc) and this is mostly relevant for civilian flights.

I don't get why people are so riled up about the Singapore FIR thing and treat it like its a sovereignty issue when its not, theres not really much justification for us to take over the Singapore FIR when our airports in the region aren't as large, capable or as busy as Singapore's Changi. For example just look at the size of the Jakarta FIR that encompasses the whole of Sumatra, I mean why isn't named it named Medan FIR? and why doesn't Timor Leste have their own FIR named 'Dili FIR' and are under Makassar FIR instead?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Can we have a law about 'public can have access to classified documents' bla bla or maybe we already have it? , decades old archives only of course, need more info (internal memos, transcript or other documents) about what happened within the government and country in the past. I understand that it could be like opening Pandora's box, but kinda wanna learn history too
> 
> Also kinda waiting some books to be published, from Australia (about Timor (operasi seroja and Timor crisis), but it seems there is some delays because so much revision, you know 'need government approval' I guess only the watered down version that will be given acc, so much things to consider after all) the other one is about Netherlands and Dutch East Indies ( there will be delay too, pelurusan sejarah ema ga mudah).
> 
> 
> I hope they can deal with it somehow.



The last thing we expect is bunch of refugees on our land borders. If that's ever happened better to build fortifications and solid wall on the sides of our border.


----------



## Logam42

Gen3115 said:


> Because Singapore has the busiest, largest and most capable airport in that region and is also the one that has the most flights operating in and out of it? Flight Information Region has little to do with sovereignty, it's really just a specified region that receives the same flight information and this is mostly relevant for civilian flights.
> 
> I don't get why people are so riled up about the Singapore FIR thing and treat it like its a sovereignty issue when its not, theres not really much justification for us to take over the Singapore FIR when our airports in the region aren't as large, capable or as busy as Singapore's Changi. For example just look at the size of the Jakarta FIR that encompasses the whole of Sumatra, I mean why isn't named it named Medan FIR? and why doesn't Timor Leste have their own FIR named 'Dili FIR' and are under Makassar FIR instead?


People are riled up because they don't understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

Gen3115 said:


> Because Singapore has the busiest, largest and most capable airport in that region and is also the one that has the most flights operating in and out of it? Flight Information Region has little to do with sovereignty, it's really just a specified region that receives the same flight information and this is mostly relevant for civilian flights.
> 
> I don't get why people are so riled up about the Singapore FIR thing and treat it like its a sovereignty issue when its not, theres not really much justification for us to take over the Singapore FIR when our airports in the region aren't as large, capable or as busy as Singapore's Changi. For example just look at the size of the Jakarta FIR that encompasses the whole of Sumatra, I mean why isn't named it named Medan FIR? and why doesn't Timor Leste have their own FIR named 'Dili FIR' and are under Makassar FIR instead?


he's just trolling, this umno guy are famous as attention whore


----------



## Gen3115

initial_d said:


> he's just trolling, this umno guy are famous as attention whore



Sorry didn't know


----------



## Raduga

Gen3115 said:


> Sorry didn't know


click on his account , there you got an option to ignore .



Jatosint said:


> There's a lot of seriously misleading info in this article which I'm quite shocked sekelas Jakpost bisa tembus gini artikelnya
> 
> 1. Our navy has TWO hospital ship and doesn't operate any C-130 or C-295. Even if you mean AF's C-130 and C-295, you cannot use it as comparison simply because air transport is a lot faster than naval transport, hence, it is the best option to deliver medical supplies during a nation-wide pandemic
> 
> 2. Mistral deployment to the Indian Ocean is an annual and scheduled operation Dixmude and Tonnerre were deployed ONLY for evacuation, not to treat COVID-19 patient--->the same thing that our LPDs have been doing
> https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...-lhds-to-fight-covid-19-in-reunion-caribbean/
> 
> 3. USNS Comfort to leave NY after spending 3 weeks mostly empty of patients while USNS Mercy only treated a handful of patients
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...chester-county-center-coronavirus/3010754001/
> 
> 4. UK and Netherland sent their ship because of their overseas territory hospitals have limited capacity. For HNLMS Karel Doorman, from what I read in this article, its main role in this COVID-19 deployment is more as logistical support ship, not as Hospital Ship (Anyone knows the medical facility and capacity in both Argus and Karel Doorman?
> https://www.saba-news.com/navy-ship-arrives-to-help-in-corona-crisis/
> 
> 5. Spain sent its ships because their healthcare system is already overwhelmed. Why do you need to deployed Hospital Ship if our conventional hospital is not overwhelmed yet? Tinggal dua minggu di KRI itu gak gampang loh, mending dirawat di darat kemana mana, bisa-bisa tambah stress itu pasien. Belum ruang kapal yang sempit jadi kru maupun pasien susah buat social distancing
> 
> All in all, what are the authors exactly want our navy to do more?


i rather seeing this in other persepective , like .... somehow foreshadowing that mistral could potentially be our future LHD , they were supposed to go a port visit into our country this year , but cancelled due to outbreak .


----------



## NEKONEKO

Gen3115 said:


> Because Singapore has the busiest, largest and most capable airport in that region and is also the one that has the most flights operating in and out of it? Flight Information Region has little to do with sovereignty, it's really just a specified region that receives the same flight information (weather, flight hazards, etc) and this is mostly relevant for civilian flights.
> 
> I don't get why people are so riled up about the Singapore FIR thing and treat it like its a sovereignty issue when its not, theres not really much justification for us to take over the Singapore FIR when our airports in the region aren't as large, capable or as busy as Singapore's Changi. For example just look at the size of the Jakarta FIR that encompasses the whole of Sumatra, I mean why isn't named it named Medan FIR? and why doesn't Timor Leste have their own FIR named 'Dili FIR' and are under Makassar FIR instead?


During IATA convention in scotland or ireland we didn't participate because we are busy dealing with dutch in west papua thus Singapore (under british control) is given the fir control over batam and natuna. If i am not wrong doe, some one posted the document about it here.

Also ignore that guy.



Nike said:


> The last thing we expect is bunch of refugees on our land borders. If that's ever happened better to build fortifications and solid wall on the sides of our border.


Orang timor aja yang dulu milih gabung ke NKRI kesejahterannya masih kurang kalau ada pengungsi ya kasihan yang warga kita.


----------



## striver44

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254862005338546179
@Chestnut ,Talking about commonality NASAMS will be fitted with AMRAAM ER, looks like basicaly an AMRAAM with ESSM motors. I really think our navy should reconsder mk41 vls and ESSM for our future frigate requirement. Who knows in the future the Air Force will procure this ER version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

UMNOPutra said:


> Wonder .. Why Singapore is still controlling all of your FIR Area over Riau island and Natuna Sea ?



We will take it later inshaAllah, but at the mean time they only can control civilian plane movement, our military planes doesnt give a damn with their control. We dont need Singapore permission when we want to fly our military transport or fighter jet there in that area. Even when Jokowi get to Natuna from Jakarta by our big Presidential plane, our military doesnt abide with the FIR protocol and it is clearly stated by our official and well documented in Youtube.

Any plane also cannot easily fly above our territory in Riau islands and Natuna sea region without our official permission. You can clearly see it by seeing how our fighter can easily intercept your military transport plane who pass the Natuna Sea region from Subang, Peninsular Malaysia into Sabah in 2016. Although the attempt is quite unnecessary since there is agreement if I am not mistaken to allow Malaysia plane to freely pass the region airspace there which separate two Malaysian territory.

News from our respected media with your official quote.

https://internasional.kompas.com/re....f-16.tni.au.usir.hercules.malaysia.di.natuna

Another example, our 2 F 16 intercept cargo plane who enter Riau island airspace without our permission and force it to land in Hang Nadiem airport, Batam island, in 2019.

https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...-tni-au-paksa-daratkan-pesawat-asing-di-batam

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Logam42

NEKONEKO said:


> Can we have a law about 'public can have access to classified documents' bla bla or maybe we already have it? , decades old archives only of course, need more info (internal memos, transcript or other documents) about what happened within the government and country in the past. I understand that it could be like opening Pandora's box, but kinda wanna learn history too
> 
> Also kinda waiting some books to be published, from Australia (about Timor (operasi seroja and Timor crisis), but it seems there is some delays because so much revision, you know 'need government approval' I guess only the watered down version that will be given acc, so much things to consider after all) the other one is about Netherlands and Dutch East Indies ( there will be delay too, pelurusan sejarah ema ga mudah).
> 
> 
> I hope they can deal with it somehow.



Well, for a somewhat related topic, check out the books "Kopassus" and "Intel" by Ken Conboy. They're available in Kinokuniya Plaza Central last time I checked. Those two books definitely helped me understand the subtext and nuance of the Timor crisis. "Kopassus" in particular also shines light on how many of todays big-wigs like Prabowo & Luhut performed during the start of their military careers, and give a quite detailed summary of the entire Timor Invasion and subsequent COIN operations there.

Its also a very good rebuttal of the entire "Suharto was Palpatine, manupulating G30sPKI" conspiracy theory. Ken Conboy researches a lot but keeps his actual writing short and concise.

Please note that both books end their documentaries with the fall of Suharto. While Conboy claims he has more info, he states that its too sensitive for public release at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gen3115

Indos said:


> We will take it later inshaAllah, but at the mean time they only can control civilian plane movement, our military planes doesnt give a damn with their control. We dont need Singapore permission when we want to fly our military transport or fighter jet there in that area. Even when Jokowi get to Natuna from Jakarta by our big Presidential plane, our military doesnt abide with the FIR protocol and it is clearly stated by our official and well documented in Youtube.
> 
> Any plane also cannot easily fly above our territory in Riau islands and Natuna sea region without our official permission. You can clearly see it by seeing how our fighter can easily intercept your military transport plane who pass the Natuna Sea region from Subang, Peninsular Malaysia into Sabah in 2016. Although the attempt is quite unnecessary since there is agreement if I am not mistaken to allow Malaysia plane to freely pass the region airspace there which separate two Malaysian territory.
> 
> News from our respected media with your official quote.
> 
> https://internasional.kompas.com/re....f-16.tni.au.usir.hercules.malaysia.di.natuna
> 
> Another example, our 2 F 16 intercept cargo plane who enter Riau island airspace without our permission and force it to land in Hang Nadiem airport, Batam island, in 2019.
> 
> https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...-tni-au-paksa-daratkan-pesawat-asing-di-batam




there's no such thing as 'FIR protocol' as far as i know, flight information services only give out automated info/announcement relating to the weather, possible hazards to mostly civil aircraft like airliners flying in that FIR region, theres not really much protocol or procedure needed to be done when flying within a specific FIR other than flying accordingly as to whats been announced through the flight information services and it just so happens Singapore is given the task of giving out that information since they are the most capable and they have the most at stake since Changi is the busiest airport in that area. Even Indonesian military aircraft flying within Singapore FIR can receive flight information services from Singapore if they want to, in fact if there was an Indonesian air exercise in that area, the flight information services might even have to notify it to other aircraft flying in the area for safety reasons. I don't think we have reasons to take over Singapore FIR unless Batam becomes a bigger and busier hub than Singapore which is unlikely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Gen3115 said:


> there's no such thing as 'FIR protocol' as far as i know, flight information services only give out automated info/announcement relating to the weather, possible hazards to mostly civil aircraft like airliners flying in that FIR region, theres not really much protocol or procedure needed to be done when flying within a specific FIR other than flying accordingly as to whats been announced through the flight information services and it just so happens Singapore is given the task of giving out that information since they are the most capable and they have the most at stake since Changi is the busiest airport in that area. Even Indonesian military aircraft flying within Singapore FIR can receive flight information services from Singapore if they want to, in fact if there was an Indonesian air exercise in that area, the flight information services might even have to notify it to other aircraft flying in the area for safety reasons. I don't think we have reasons to take over Singapore FIR unless Batam becomes a bigger and busier hub than Singapore which is unlikely.




The Airforce effort to build infrastructure needed to taking control FIR in batam and Natuna area better to be used for buying fighter jets or building base in eastern Indonesia area. There is no sense of urgency within Indonesia planner and legislative. Actually to let Singapore's take care the burden of the area is better for us, as we just need to adjust what we are really needed the most and saving money and preserve our resources for better use.


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> The Airforce effort to build infrastructure needed to taking control FIR in batam and Natuna area better to be used for buying fighter jets or building base in eastern Indonesia area. There is no sense of urgency within Indonesia planner and legislative. Actually to let Singapore's take care the burden of the area is better for us, as we just need to adjust what we are really needed the most and saving money and preserve our resources for better use.


the FIR buzz was not more than a political stunt .


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Fl0gger said:


> kalau australia NGO mereka yg bnyk main di papua


An NGO is one thing, it's not the same as arming or supporting a secessionist group.



striver44 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254862005338546179
> @Chestnut ,Talking about commonality NASAMS will be fitted with AMRAAM ER, looks like basicaly an AMRAAM with ESSM motors. I really think our navy should reconsder mk41 vls and ESSM for our future frigate requirement. Who knows in the future the Air Force will procure this ER version.


It's only if the Navy moves away from it's current Euro-centric mindset. An ESSM is cheaper than its European counterparts and arguably have better performance.

Also was it confirmed that the NASAMS 2 we use will be fitted with the AMRAAM-ER?


----------



## Crunch

Hi guys, im new here, i use to be a silent reader in this forum,
Anyway, i saw the on ig of skad 27, theres one cn235 that differ from the other, does anyone know whats inside the nose?

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kooppyyy

Nike said:


>


I love how during the assembly they all appear fully equipped with vest, but in the actual exercise itself they all "bare-chested" lol


----------



## Chestnut

Wouldn't blame them. The consensus is that you shouldn't really wear plate carriers in hot and humid locations, it drags you down and would end up killing more people than it protects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Tell that to vet from Aceh, Poso and Papua. Most fatalities cases happened because they are being ambushed while not using plate carrier or got bleeding wounds and field medic cant stop that. Some got headshot while knocking passanger cars during roads inspection though inside of the car is terrorist. Thats why almost all sentries in Papua keep wearing vest although doing long range patrol in swamps or building roads.


----------



## Chestnut

Seems more like a training and ISR issue then lack of body armor tbh.


----------



## Jatosint

Nike said:


>



I wonder what is the role of US Army delegation (including two-star general) seen in 18:00 (also surprised our army included it in the video)

Invited as an observer or advisor? Is there any delegation from other countries?


----------



## Lasa-X

Crunch said:


> View attachment 628060
> Hi guys, im new here, i use to be a silent reader in this forum,
> Anyway, i saw the on ig of skad 27, theres one cn235 that differ from the other, does anyone know whats inside the nose?
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Well prolly weather radar. 
Skad 27 has 2 units of MPA but with different camo and nose.


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## kooppyyy

Jatosint said:


> I wonder what is the role of US Army delegation (including two-star general) seen in 18:00 (also surprised our army included it in the video)
> 
> Invited as an observer or advisor? Is there any delegation from other countries?


Could be as an observer? IIRC this particular latancab, where the army was trialling the BMS within its BTC, was held few days before Garuda Shield 19.


----------



## Chestnut

It's an observer, we send people to their exercises as well.


----------



## Cromwell

eMLU & Falcon Star programme to our F-16s



























Donation from South Korean KAI & DSME to Ministry of Defence Affairs, Republic of Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> It's an observer, we send people to their exercises as well.



Two star , a star, Colonel and major as an Observer ? As far i know they are part of military combat field instructor dispatched to ensure joint interoperability between two forces... 

Two star can command a division sized combatant units...


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


it's a russian SU 30sm btw


----------



## Fl0gger

Nike said:


> Tell that to vet from Aceh, Poso and Papua. Most fatalities cases happened because they are being ambushed while not using plate carrier or got bleeding wounds and field medic cant stop that. Some got headshot while knocking passanger cars during roads inspection though inside of the car is terrorist. Thats why almost all sentries in Papua keep wearing vest although doing long range patrol in swamps or building roads.


lebih banyak dari rekan infantri regular faktor ndak kebiasaan trus seperti kata chesnut itu trus di tambah kurang nya knowlage itu tadi but i asume they have learn their leason


----------



## UMNOPutra

Gen3115 said:


> there's no such thing as 'FIR protocol' as far as i know, flight information services only give out automated info/announcement relating to the weather, possible hazards to mostly civil aircraft like airliners flying in that FIR region, theres not really much protocol or procedure needed to be done when flying within a specific FIR other than flying accordingly as to whats been announced through the flight information services and it just so happens Singapore is given the task of giving out that information since they are the most capable and they have the most at stake since Changi is the busiest airport in that area. Even Indonesian military aircraft flying within Singapore FIR can receive flight information services from Singapore if they want to, in fact if there was an Indonesian air exercise in that area, the flight information services might even have to notify it to other aircraft flying in the area for safety reasons. I don't think we have reasons to take over Singapore FIR unless Batam becomes a bigger and busier hub than Singapore which is unlikely.



This is a "Good" news for Singapore that there are still many "hard liners" supporters from Indonesia to maintain a "status quo"... or May be I forget that money can still buy everything in Ixxxxxxxx ......... 

_Besides economic considerations, takeover Singapore FIR is also strongly related to the issue of air sovereignty. Although in ICAO Annex 11 declared FIR not related air sovereignty, but TNI AU and government have another opinion. They said Singapore controlled regime in Riau airspace makes Indonesia trouble. Especially for air force when they do operation or training. TNI AU official said, their pilot must send permission to Changi ATC before starting the engine. Which is also an important issue, the establishment of the danger area by Singapore with the reasons for the interests of the Singapore naval breach violates international law, because some of its territories are the territory of Indonesia. Also, if the Singapore Navy exercises, other aircraft will be diverted due to actual fire gun arm reasons, so the plane has to spin, and this is inefficient. Fourth, the continuous use of the Singapore Military Training Area (MTA) of Singapore is an intent. It is a violation of Indonesia’s sovereign territory.

AirNav Indonesia as navigation operator also shows readiness to take over Singapore FIR next year. Since 2015 they do modernize navigation technology in several points, especially in Riau airspace. Until February 2018 AirNav has deployed navigation equipment in 12 representatives around Riau. Not only that, but the readiness of ATC professionals also has reached more than 90% at all points to be taken over. They believe if the takeover is doing today, they have ready. Communication with CAAS also has done since several years ago. Earlier this year the two sides also met to ensure the takeover plan went well. Even ATC Indonesia is currently doing shadow operation with Singapore. Not only in the region, modernization for improved navigation performance is also done in Jakarta Air Traffic Service Center (JATSC)._

https://www.airmagz.com/23593/singapore-fir-takeover-plan-avoid-the-1995-experience.html


----------



## Chestnut

What do you think I mean when I say he's an observer? By observer, he observes our military's field exercises and assess our capabilities.

I don't mean as a literal artillery observer.


----------



## Raduga

military creative fest komodo design winner , the 1st have that facelift tho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kooppyyy

Fl0gger said:


> lebih banyak dari rekan infantri regular faktor ndak kebiasaan trus seperti kata chesnut itu trus di tambah kurang nya knowlage itu tadi but i asume they have learn their leason


 Back then when the SAKTI vest was first introduced to KOSTRAD and made public, one of the comments from my colleague in the service was "Percuma kalau di perkenalkan di setingkat ini, kalau di secaba nggak pernah di kenalin"


----------



## Kansel

P.S: look closely


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> P.S: look closely
> View attachment 628186


ch-4


----------



## Jatosint

Nike said:


> Two star , a star, Colonel and major as an Observer ? As far i know they are part of military combat field instructor dispatched to ensure joint interoperability between two forces...
> 
> Two star can command a division sized combatant units...





Chestnut said:


> What do you think I mean when I say he's an observer? By observer, he observes our military's field exercises and assess our capabilities.
> 
> I don't mean as a literal artillery observer.



That two-star general is Maj. Gen. John P. "Pete" Johnson, Deputy Commanding General U.S. Army Pacific. He's been around for some times.



Fl0gger said:


> lebih banyak dari rekan infantri regular faktor ndak kebiasaan trus seperti kata chesnut itu trus di tambah kurang nya knowlage itu tadi but i asume they have learn their leason


They did, at least in Papua in which most of TNI casualties (since late 2018) being shot in the area which is not covered by bulletproof vest (hips, thigh/legs, lower abdomen, etc)


----------



## Nike

Jatosint said:


> That two-star general is Maj. Gen. John P. "Pete" Johnson, Deputy Commanding General U.S. Army Pacific. He's been around for some times.
> 
> 
> They did, at least in Papua in which most of TNI casualties (since late 2018) being shot in the area which is not covered by bulletproof vest (*hips, thigh/legs, lower abdomen, etc)*



And face....


----------



## Fl0gger

kooppyyy said:


> Back then when the SAKTI vest was first introduced to KOSTRAD and made public, one of the comments from my colleague in the service was "Percuma kalau di perkenalkan di setingkat ini, kalau di secaba nggak pernah di kenalin"


jangan kan secaba mas secata ajah udh mulai kok di kenalin doper skr ada yang pake vest kok


----------



## Jatosint

Nike said:


> And face....



You dont say

Talking about bulletproof vests, I believe our locals textile and garment industries are more than capable to mass-produce SAKTI or other types of vest but what about the steel/ceramic plates inside? Have we already manufactured it locally?


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> eMLU & Falcon Star programme to our F-16s
> View attachment 628119
> View attachment 628120
> View attachment 628121
> View attachment 628122
> View attachment 628123
> View attachment 628124
> View attachment 628125
> View attachment 628126
> 
> 
> Donation from South Korean KAI & DSME to Ministry of Defence Affairs, Republic of Indonesia
> View attachment 628127
> View attachment 628128


Did auto GCAS included on eMLU?


----------



## initial_d

Jatosint said:


> You dont say
> 
> Talking about bulletproof vests, I believe our locals textile and garment industries are more than capable to mass-produce SAKTI or other types of vest but what about the steel/ceramic plates inside? Have we already manufactured it locally?


even our small and medium local industry like molay satria indonesia are capable producing armor plate for TNI and POLRI with NATO standard.

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## NEKONEKO

Need more than just a civilian vehicles, because when ambushed it offers no protection.

Pernah liat di imageboard ada yang nggoreng isu, terus post image anggota tni yang tewas tertembak, karena pake mobil biasa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

NEKONEKO said:


> Need more than a civilian vehicle, because when ambushed it offers no protection.
> 
> Pernah liat di imageboard ada yang nggoreng isu, terus post image anggota tni yang tewas tertembak, karena pake mobil biasa.


i agree with you, we need more armed APC with bigger troop capacity than anoa to be fielded especially in papua to reduce casualty because TNI still use civilian SUV like Toyota Hilux or ford ranger


----------



## Jatosint

NEKONEKO said:


> Need more than a civilian vehicle, because when ambushed it offers no protection.
> 
> Pernah liat di imageboard ada yang nggoreng isu, terus post image anggota tni yang tewas tertembak, karena pake mobil biasa.



It depends on where the firefight usually happened. If it mostly happened when our troops conducting foot patrol in the middle of the jungle then the armored vehicles will make no difference.

In the latest skirmish in the Freeport area, our security forces deployed Anoa and Humvee


----------



## NEKONEKO

The thing is the armor is troublesome too, because its heavy and the vehicles needed in Papua should have high power to weight ratio, full armored ATAV would be good but it will consume lots of fuel and it have small rooms for logistics etc. 4x4 pickup / suv have all but protection.
Well, the best would be upgrade those commercial vehicles.


Nah, ambush when they visit villages, delivering logistics etc, the least they expect to be ambushed.


----------



## initial_d

we need casspir like APC in papua, the OPM modus of operandi are shooting TNI/POLRI convoy from higher ground


----------



## Indos

Jatosint said:


> You dont say
> 
> Talking about bulletproof vests, I believe our locals textile and garment industries are more than capable to mass-produce SAKTI or other types of vest but what about the steel/ceramic plates inside? Have we already manufactured it locally?



Balai Besar Keramik Bandung, Departemen Perindustrian, can make bullet proof ceramic plates for military use. Even it is lighter than imported products. It is goverment institution for Keramik research. You can just search internet to get PDF file of that institution report. But there is no report that I can find saying that mass production has been conducted for the product. As we now our Armed Force like to import equipment from abroad that can give them some kick back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

Indos said:


> Balai Besar Keramik Bandung, Departemen Perindustrian, can make bullet proof ceramic plates for military use. Even it is lighter than imported products. It is goverment institution for Keramik research. You can just search internet to get PDF file of that institution report. But there is no report that I can find saying that mass production has been conducted for the product. As we now our Armed Force like to import equipment from abroad that can give them some kick back.


so far that i know, POLRI use domestic plate armor made by private local company, dunno with TNI, but i think it's the same


----------



## NEKONEKO

Rather than APC (anoa, pandur, komodo, baracuda, casspir etc) I prefer this.
https://www.armormax.com/armored-cars/bulletproof-toyota-fortuner/

Its for low intensity conflict after all, and its comfortable for daily use.


----------



## Indos

initial_d said:


> so far that i know, POLRI use domestic plate armor made by private local company, dunno with TNI, but i think it's the same



Actually I am a bit sceptical if a private local company can make some thing like that, I am afraid it is just a trader company by stamping their own made logo to foreign company product. If Balai Besar Keramic bullet proof product will be mass produced, I believe they will prefer state owned companies to do that job.

The research itself is started in 2016 with the request of defense ministry. Logically, if our private local company have already been able to make it by themselves so why there is a request from defense ministry to that government institution to make it ?


----------



## Nike

Local can made helmet, plate armor, it just they must import the raw material Aramid like fiber like Nomad, Technora or Twaron. To made it locally better to invite foreign investment to put their manufacturing unit here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

and those locally made armor plate and helmet are good quality, there's a news about TNI grunt being ambush and shot multiple time in the chest and side helmet with AKs and survived


----------



## Logam42

Jatosint said:


> They did, at least in Papua in which most of TNI casualties (since late 2018) being shot in the area which is not covered by bulletproof vest (hips, thigh/legs, lower abdomen, etc)





Nike said:


> And face....





initial_d said:


> and those locally made armor plate and helmet are good quality, there's a news about TNI grunt being ambush and shot multiple time in the chest and side helmet with AKs and survived



Yeah, we might have failure bias when it come to talking about the quality of our troops armor. The shots that are stopped by the armor rarely get into the newspaper reports. Come to think of it though, almost every time I hear about an ambush casualty they're always shot in areas armor doesn't cover. So good news I guess.

_____________________________

*Coronavirus could see Papua New Guinea, Indonesia become failed states*
By foreign affairs reporter Melissa Clarke

Posted Yesterday





The full scale of the outbreak in Indonesia is still unclear.(Reuters: Willy Kurniawan)
Countries with pre-existing conditions — poverty, limited healthcare, ineffective or corrupt governments — are fragile, and it is these countries that COVID-19 is threatening to push to the brink of survival.

Some have argued the United States has made solid start on the journey to failed-state status.

But for the Australian Government, the real concerns lie just to the north: Papua New Guinea and Indonesia.

Despite their obvious differences, both are at risk of becoming failed states because of the potential for a rapid decay of health, economic circumstances and — in a worst-case scenario — disintegrating public order.

In Canberra, thoughts have turned to what would happen if either country plunged into chaos.

It is not an indicator of the likelihood, but a rather recognition that Australia's proximity to the countries means the possibility can't be ignored.


*PNG on the precipice*
Of all the Pacific nations struggling with twin health and economic crises, PNG is closest to the failed-state precipice.

PNG's brew of debt-laden government, poor health services and social fragmentation means it is uniquely placed to suffer at the hands of coronavirus.

So far, eight coronavirus cases have been detected in PNG, but there's little to commend in the low numbers.

They've been detected in four different provinces, with no clear source for most.

It's likely the virus is already spreading in the community without detection and without treatment.

COVID-19 will be an added burden to the country, which is struggling to cope with myriad other preventable diseases, such as tuberculosis and malaria.

Already looking for an emergency restructure of debt before the pandemic hit, it now has to deal with a downturn in the commodities market, which is a calamity for a resource-dependent country.

"It's hard to define what a crisis looks like in Papua New Guinea," Mr Pryke said, because the usual markers, such as "unstable government and struggling institutions, are already a common experience".





The Australian High Commission in Papua New Guinea has been teaching locals COVID-19 preventative measures.(Twitter: John Philip)


*Indonesia late to act*
In Indonesia, COVID-19 is spreading rapidly across the archipelago.

There are currently close to 9,000 detected cases of the virus and there have been more than 700 deaths.

But, as with PNG, the numbers don't tell the real story.

In the early days of the global pandemic, Indonesia appeared strangely free of the virus while its South-East Asian neighbours detected cases and scrambled to respond.

The limited testing that has been done, and the spread of verified cases in neighbouring countries, suggests the virus has a much larger presence in Indonesia than claimed.

*Fears virus will lead to chaos*
Australian Government officials fear that should coronavirus spiral out of control in either country, there is a real risk of public disorder and chaos.

That could be prompted either by political unrest due to frustration at government inability to contain the virus or offer treatment, or lawlessness as people fight for meagre medical resources or even food.

The existing hardships in PNG make such a scenario less likely, according to Mr Pryke.

"Institutions in PNG are already doing very little for the average Papua New Guinean," he said.

"The vast majority get on with life without expecting much from their Government."

However, the crisis could further weaken Port Moresby's control of the country.

"National identity is already a weak concept," Mr Pryke said.

"There has been a push to move to more province-based control and we might see more of that."

Of particular concern is the Highlands, where there is already tribal-based violence and conflict over land.
https://www.abc.net.au/radio/programs/coronacast/latest-segments/12025304
Prime Minister Scott Morrison and Foreign Affairs Minister Marise Payne are in almost daily contact with PNG Prime Minister James Marape — more than any other international leader.

The Australian Government has more confidence in Mr Marape's ability to handle the crisis than previous administrations, but grave concern that won't be enough to prevent disaster.

Mr Marape was already attempting to restructure the nation's crippling 27 billion kina ($11.8 billion) debt burden, having secured a short-term loan from Australia to buy time to come to a deal with the International Monetary Fund (IMF).

But since the pandemic began smashing the global economy, about 80 countries have sought emergency financial help from the IMF.


It explains, in part, why Mr Morrison pressed the need for the international community to support Pacific countries at both a recent virtual meeting of G20 leaders and in a phone call with US President Donald Trump.

The Government also feels the weight of historical duty to help PNG, as well as the international community's belief that it is Australia's responsibility.

Further financial support for PNG is possible, but there is little appetite and limited means for more comprehensive intervention.

In the best-case scenario, in which PNG officials coordinate a strong response to the virus, the country could still be beset by imported cases via its porous border with Indonesia.

*PNG faces 'pivotal moment'*
In a global pandemic where so much is unknown, it is impossible to plan for every eventuality.

In considering how to balance the needs of neighbours with the needs of Australian citizens at this time, Mr Kemish poses this question:

"Is it acceptable for Australia to have a neighbour that is ungoverned?"

He said churches, charities and corporations, which all had strong links in the region already, could help Australia's neighbours through this time too.

For PNG, Mr Kemish believes the COVID-19 outbreak will be "a pivotal moment".

"This really is one of its most challenging moments since independence," he said.

However he said PNG had proven to be resilient.

"PNG has been judged by some to be on the verge of being a failed state almost constantly since independence, but rumours of its demise never really materialised."
___________________________________________________

This news is from the ABC, a national australian news outlet. Won't comment too much on their pessimism on Indonesia, but I hv to admit that there is truth to it. We were slow to act on corona, and while I believe that most of Indonesia will ride this through, Papua is in a really bad spot. We must hope that those two provinces, along with other East Indonesian provinces receive sufficient support from the rest of Indonesia.


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> Yeah, we might have failure bias when it come to talking about the quality of our troops armor. The shots that are stopped by the armor rarely get into the newspaper reports. Come to think of it though, almost every time I hear about an ambush casualty they're always shot in areas armor doesn't cover. So good news I guess.
> 
> _____________________________
> 
> *Coronavirus could see Papua New Guinea, Indonesia become failed states*
> By foreign affairs reporter Melissa Clarke
> 
> Posted Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full scale of the outbreak in Indonesia is still unclear.(Reuters: Willy Kurniawan)
> Countries with pre-existing conditions — poverty, limited healthcare, ineffective or corrupt governments — are fragile, and it is these countries that COVID-19 is threatening to push to the brink of survival.
> 
> Some have argued the United States has made solid start on the journey to failed-state status.
> 
> But for the Australian Government, the real concerns lie just to the north: Papua New Guinea and Indonesia.
> 
> Despite their obvious differences, both are at risk of becoming failed states because of the potential for a rapid decay of health, economic circumstances and — in a worst-case scenario — disintegrating public order.
> 
> In Canberra, thoughts have turned to what would happen if either country plunged into chaos.
> 
> It is not an indicator of the likelihood, but a rather recognition that Australia's proximity to the countries means the possibility can't be ignored.
> 
> 
> *PNG on the precipice*
> Of all the Pacific nations struggling with twin health and economic crises, PNG is closest to the failed-state precipice.
> 
> PNG's brew of debt-laden government, poor health services and social fragmentation means it is uniquely placed to suffer at the hands of coronavirus.
> 
> So far, eight coronavirus cases have been detected in PNG, but there's little to commend in the low numbers.
> 
> They've been detected in four different provinces, with no clear source for most.
> 
> It's likely the virus is already spreading in the community without detection and without treatment.
> 
> COVID-19 will be an added burden to the country, which is struggling to cope with myriad other preventable diseases, such as tuberculosis and malaria.
> 
> Already looking for an emergency restructure of debt before the pandemic hit, it now has to deal with a downturn in the commodities market, which is a calamity for a resource-dependent country.
> 
> "It's hard to define what a crisis looks like in Papua New Guinea," Mr Pryke said, because the usual markers, such as "unstable government and struggling institutions, are already a common experience".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian High Commission in Papua New Guinea has been teaching locals COVID-19 preventative measures.(Twitter: John Philip)
> 
> 
> *Indonesia late to act*
> In Indonesia, COVID-19 is spreading rapidly across the archipelago.
> 
> There are currently close to 9,000 detected cases of the virus and there have been more than 700 deaths.
> 
> But, as with PNG, the numbers don't tell the real story.
> 
> In the early days of the global pandemic, Indonesia appeared strangely free of the virus while its South-East Asian neighbours detected cases and scrambled to respond.
> 
> The limited testing that has been done, and the spread of verified cases in neighbouring countries, suggests the virus has a much larger presence in Indonesia than claimed.
> 
> *Fears virus will lead to chaos*
> Australian Government officials fear that should coronavirus spiral out of control in either country, there is a real risk of public disorder and chaos.
> 
> That could be prompted either by political unrest due to frustration at government inability to contain the virus or offer treatment, or lawlessness as people fight for meagre medical resources or even food.
> 
> The existing hardships in PNG make such a scenario less likely, according to Mr Pryke.
> 
> "Institutions in PNG are already doing very little for the average Papua New Guinean," he said.
> 
> "The vast majority get on with life without expecting much from their Government."
> 
> However, the crisis could further weaken Port Moresby's control of the country.
> 
> "National identity is already a weak concept," Mr Pryke said.
> 
> "There has been a push to move to more province-based control and we might see more of that."
> 
> Of particular concern is the Highlands, where there is already tribal-based violence and conflict over land.
> Prime Minister Scott Morrison and Foreign Affairs Minister Marise Payne are in almost daily contact with PNG Prime Minister James Marape — more than any other international leader.
> 
> The Australian Government has more confidence in Mr Marape's ability to handle the crisis than previous administrations, but grave concern that won't be enough to prevent disaster.
> 
> Mr Marape was already attempting to restructure the nation's crippling 27 billion kina ($11.8 billion) debt burden, having secured a short-term loan from Australia to buy time to come to a deal with the International Monetary Fund (IMF).
> 
> But since the pandemic began smashing the global economy, about 80 countries have sought emergency financial help from the IMF.
> 
> 
> It explains, in part, why Mr Morrison pressed the need for the international community to support Pacific countries at both a recent virtual meeting of G20 leaders and in a phone call with US President Donald Trump.
> 
> The Government also feels the weight of historical duty to help PNG, as well as the international community's belief that it is Australia's responsibility.
> 
> Further financial support for PNG is possible, but there is little appetite and limited means for more comprehensive intervention.
> 
> In the best-case scenario, in which PNG officials coordinate a strong response to the virus, the country could still be beset by imported cases via its porous border with Indonesia.
> 
> *PNG faces 'pivotal moment'*
> In a global pandemic where so much is unknown, it is impossible to plan for every eventuality.
> 
> In considering how to balance the needs of neighbours with the needs of Australian citizens at this time, Mr Kemish poses this question:
> 
> "Is it acceptable for Australia to have a neighbour that is ungoverned?"
> 
> He said churches, charities and corporations, which all had strong links in the region already, could help Australia's neighbours through this time too.
> 
> For PNG, Mr Kemish believes the COVID-19 outbreak will be "a pivotal moment".
> 
> "This really is one of its most challenging moments since independence," he said.
> 
> However he said PNG had proven to be resilient.
> 
> "PNG has been judged by some to be on the verge of being a failed state almost constantly since independence, but rumours of its demise never really materialised."
> ___________________________________________________
> 
> This news is from the ABC, a national australian news outlet. Won't comment too much on their pessimism on Indonesia, but I hv to admit that there is truth to it. We were slow to act on corona, and while I believe that most of Indonesia will ride this through, Papua is in a really bad spot. We must hope that those two provinces, along with other East Indonesian provinces receive sufficient support from the rest of Indonesia.



Indonesia national power is too great to be affected fundamentally, chaos and disrupt of order in several spots or provinces maybe happened but to become a failed states one need more than a virus to beat us. Indonesia had going through disaster after disaster even at epic scales in which any Australian living had none of experiences of it but thats not failed us as a country. 

This Wuhan commies virus is already at their dead ends in several months, and economy and order soon being back again

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jatosint

Logam42 said:


> Yeah, we might have failure bias when it come to talking about the quality of our troops armor. The shots that are stopped by the armor rarely get into the newspaper reports. Come to think of it though, almost every time I hear about an ambush casualty they're always shot in areas armor doesn't cover. So good news I guess.
> 
> _____________________________
> 
> *Coronavirus could see Papua New Guinea, Indonesia become failed states*
> By foreign affairs reporter Melissa Clarke
> 
> Posted Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full scale of the outbreak in Indonesia is still unclear.(Reuters: Willy Kurniawan)
> Countries with pre-existing conditions — poverty, limited healthcare, ineffective or corrupt governments — are fragile, and it is these countries that COVID-19 is threatening to push to the brink of survival.
> 
> Some have argued the United States has made solid start on the journey to failed-state status.
> 
> But for the Australian Government, the real concerns lie just to the north: Papua New Guinea and Indonesia.
> 
> Despite their obvious differences, both are at risk of becoming failed states because of the potential for a rapid decay of health, economic circumstances and — in a worst-case scenario — disintegrating public order.
> 
> In Canberra, thoughts have turned to what would happen if either country plunged into chaos.
> 
> It is not an indicator of the likelihood, but a rather recognition that Australia's proximity to the countries means the possibility can't be ignored.
> 
> 
> *PNG on the precipice*
> Of all the Pacific nations struggling with twin health and economic crises, PNG is closest to the failed-state precipice.
> 
> PNG's brew of debt-laden government, poor health services and social fragmentation means it is uniquely placed to suffer at the hands of coronavirus.
> 
> So far, eight coronavirus cases have been detected in PNG, but there's little to commend in the low numbers.
> 
> They've been detected in four different provinces, with no clear source for most.
> 
> It's likely the virus is already spreading in the community without detection and without treatment.
> 
> COVID-19 will be an added burden to the country, which is struggling to cope with myriad other preventable diseases, such as tuberculosis and malaria.
> 
> Already looking for an emergency restructure of debt before the pandemic hit, it now has to deal with a downturn in the commodities market, which is a calamity for a resource-dependent country.
> 
> "It's hard to define what a crisis looks like in Papua New Guinea," Mr Pryke said, because the usual markers, such as "unstable government and struggling institutions, are already a common experience".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian High Commission in Papua New Guinea has been teaching locals COVID-19 preventative measures.(Twitter: John Philip)
> 
> 
> *Indonesia late to act*
> In Indonesia, COVID-19 is spreading rapidly across the archipelago.
> 
> There are currently close to 9,000 detected cases of the virus and there have been more than 700 deaths.
> 
> But, as with PNG, the numbers don't tell the real story.
> 
> In the early days of the global pandemic, Indonesia appeared strangely free of the virus while its South-East Asian neighbours detected cases and scrambled to respond.
> 
> The limited testing that has been done, and the spread of verified cases in neighbouring countries, suggests the virus has a much larger presence in Indonesia than claimed.
> 
> *Fears virus will lead to chaos*
> Australian Government officials fear that should coronavirus spiral out of control in either country, there is a real risk of public disorder and chaos.
> 
> That could be prompted either by political unrest due to frustration at government inability to contain the virus or offer treatment, or lawlessness as people fight for meagre medical resources or even food.
> 
> The existing hardships in PNG make such a scenario less likely, according to Mr Pryke.
> 
> "Institutions in PNG are already doing very little for the average Papua New Guinean," he said.
> 
> "The vast majority get on with life without expecting much from their Government."
> 
> However, the crisis could further weaken Port Moresby's control of the country.
> 
> "National identity is already a weak concept," Mr Pryke said.
> 
> "There has been a push to move to more province-based control and we might see more of that."
> 
> Of particular concern is the Highlands, where there is already tribal-based violence and conflict over land.
> Prime Minister Scott Morrison and Foreign Affairs Minister Marise Payne are in almost daily contact with PNG Prime Minister James Marape — more than any other international leader.
> 
> The Australian Government has more confidence in Mr Marape's ability to handle the crisis than previous administrations, but grave concern that won't be enough to prevent disaster.
> 
> Mr Marape was already attempting to restructure the nation's crippling 27 billion kina ($11.8 billion) debt burden, having secured a short-term loan from Australia to buy time to come to a deal with the International Monetary Fund (IMF).
> 
> But since the pandemic began smashing the global economy, about 80 countries have sought emergency financial help from the IMF.
> 
> 
> It explains, in part, why Mr Morrison pressed the need for the international community to support Pacific countries at both a recent virtual meeting of G20 leaders and in a phone call with US President Donald Trump.
> 
> The Government also feels the weight of historical duty to help PNG, as well as the international community's belief that it is Australia's responsibility.
> 
> Further financial support for PNG is possible, but there is little appetite and limited means for more comprehensive intervention.
> 
> In the best-case scenario, in which PNG officials coordinate a strong response to the virus, the country could still be beset by imported cases via its porous border with Indonesia.
> 
> *PNG faces 'pivotal moment'*
> In a global pandemic where so much is unknown, it is impossible to plan for every eventuality.
> 
> In considering how to balance the needs of neighbours with the needs of Australian citizens at this time, Mr Kemish poses this question:
> 
> "Is it acceptable for Australia to have a neighbour that is ungoverned?"
> 
> He said churches, charities and corporations, which all had strong links in the region already, could help Australia's neighbours through this time too.
> 
> For PNG, Mr Kemish believes the COVID-19 outbreak will be "a pivotal moment".
> 
> "This really is one of its most challenging moments since independence," he said.
> 
> However he said PNG had proven to be resilient.
> 
> "PNG has been judged by some to be on the verge of being a failed state almost constantly since independence, but rumours of its demise never really materialised."
> ___________________________________________________
> 
> This news is from the ABC, a national australian news outlet. Won't comment too much on their pessimism on Indonesia, but I hv to admit that there is truth to it. We were slow to act on corona, and while I believe that most of Indonesia will ride this through, Papua is in a really bad spot. We must hope that those two provinces, along with other East Indonesian provinces receive sufficient support from the rest of Indonesia.



We will survive. Did the writer really think that Indonesia, both as a country and nation, that weak/fragile? IMO, it just another foreign writers who miss-analyzed &/ intentionally exaggerating our condition for clicks and views

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Indos said:


> Actually I am a bit sceptical if a private local company can make some thing like that, I am afraid it is just a trader company by stamping their own made logo to foreign company product. If Balai Besar Keramic bullet proof product will be mass produced, I believe they will prefer state owned companies to do that job.
> 
> The research itself is started in 2016 with the request of defense ministry. Logically, if our private local company have already been able to make it by themselves so why there is a request from defense ministry to that government institution to make it ?


That's a lot of faith for a state owned company.




initial_d said:


> so far that i know, POLRI use domestic plate armor made by private local company, dunno with TNI, but i think it's the same


It's all made by local private companies.




Logam42 said:


> Yeah, we might have failure bias when it come to talking about the quality of our troops armor. The shots that are stopped by the armor rarely get into the newspaper reports. Come to think of it though, almost every time I hear about an ambush casualty they're always shot in areas armor doesn't cover. So good news I guess.



Again, it's not really the quality of plates or lack of body armor. The fact that the majority of casualties is the result of getting shot in unarmored areas is more due to lack of quality training, leadership, and field intelligence. You can give them all the armor and vehicles in the world but it would still mean nothing if you don't have a solid foundation of small unit tactics, NCO leadership, and ISR.


----------



## Nike

Talking about State Owned Enterprise, PT PINDAD or Djawatan Angkatan Darat is actually a Nationalized Dutch Company called artillerie constructie winkel Kiaratjondong. Just stop it right there, what i would said is, it seems there is degradation in capability after decades in Indonesia hands, this photo collection from Leiden university sites clearly pictured in Bandung the Dutch capable to built 7,5 cal field artillery from scracth and all of their related equipments like artillery sights, carts, munition and so on. So there is not much tall order for current PT PINDAD to secure license production of artillery tubes and manufacturing there, including heavy cannon gun for Fighting vehicles as their predecessor is very capable to do so

https://digitalcollections.universiteitleiden.nl/view/item/928983?solr_nav=


And look at those heavy machinary they had and it seems the Dutch very intensive to do business as opportunity as it is possible the Dutch exporting their products from colony to safe salary costs.

Pt pindad tempo doeloe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Logam42 said:


> Yeah, we might have failure bias when it come to talking about the quality of our troops armor. The shots that are stopped by the armor rarely get into the newspaper reports. Come to think of it though, almost every time I hear about an ambush casualty they're always shot in areas armor doesn't cover. So good news I guess.
> 
> _____________________________
> 
> *Coronavirus could see Papua New Guinea, Indonesia become failed states*
> By foreign affairs reporter Melissa Clarke
> 
> Posted Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full scale of the outbreak in Indonesia is still unclear.(Reuters: Willy Kurniawan)
> Countries with pre-existing conditions — poverty, limited healthcare, ineffective or corrupt governments — are fragile, and it is these countries that COVID-19 is threatening to push to the brink of survival.
> 
> Some have argued the United States has made solid start on the journey to failed-state status.
> 
> But for the Australian Government, the real concerns lie just to the north: Papua New Guinea and Indonesia.
> 
> Despite their obvious differences, both are at risk of becoming failed states because of the potential for a rapid decay of health, economic circumstances and — in a worst-case scenario — disintegrating public order.
> 
> In Canberra, thoughts have turned to what would happen if either country plunged into chaos.
> 
> It is not an indicator of the likelihood, but a rather recognition that Australia's proximity to the countries means the possibility can't be ignored.
> 
> 
> *PNG on the precipice*
> Of all the Pacific nations struggling with twin health and economic crises, PNG is closest to the failed-state precipice.
> 
> PNG's brew of debt-laden government, poor health services and social fragmentation means it is uniquely placed to suffer at the hands of coronavirus.
> 
> So far, eight coronavirus cases have been detected in PNG, but there's little to commend in the low numbers.
> 
> They've been detected in four different provinces, with no clear source for most.
> 
> It's likely the virus is already spreading in the community without detection and without treatment.
> 
> COVID-19 will be an added burden to the country, which is struggling to cope with myriad other preventable diseases, such as tuberculosis and malaria.
> 
> Already looking for an emergency restructure of debt before the pandemic hit, it now has to deal with a downturn in the commodities market, which is a calamity for a resource-dependent country.
> 
> "It's hard to define what a crisis looks like in Papua New Guinea," Mr Pryke said, because the usual markers, such as "unstable government and struggling institutions, are already a common experience".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian High Commission in Papua New Guinea has been teaching locals COVID-19 preventative measures.(Twitter: John Philip)
> 
> 
> *Indonesia late to act*
> In Indonesia, COVID-19 is spreading rapidly across the archipelago.
> 
> There are currently close to 9,000 detected cases of the virus and there have been more than 700 deaths.
> 
> But, as with PNG, the numbers don't tell the real story.
> 
> In the early days of the global pandemic, Indonesia appeared strangely free of the virus while its South-East Asian neighbours detected cases and scrambled to respond.
> 
> The limited testing that has been done, and the spread of verified cases in neighbouring countries, suggests the virus has a much larger presence in Indonesia than claimed.
> 
> *Fears virus will lead to chaos*
> Australian Government officials fear that should coronavirus spiral out of control in either country, there is a real risk of public disorder and chaos.
> 
> That could be prompted either by political unrest due to frustration at government inability to contain the virus or offer treatment, or lawlessness as people fight for meagre medical resources or even food.
> 
> The existing hardships in PNG make such a scenario less likely, according to Mr Pryke.
> 
> "Institutions in PNG are already doing very little for the average Papua New Guinean," he said.
> 
> "The vast majority get on with life without expecting much from their Government."
> 
> However, the crisis could further weaken Port Moresby's control of the country.
> 
> "National identity is already a weak concept," Mr Pryke said.
> 
> "There has been a push to move to more province-based control and we might see more of that."
> 
> Of particular concern is the Highlands, where there is already tribal-based violence and conflict over land.
> Prime Minister Scott Morrison and Foreign Affairs Minister Marise Payne are in almost daily contact with PNG Prime Minister James Marape — more than any other international leader.
> 
> The Australian Government has more confidence in Mr Marape's ability to handle the crisis than previous administrations, but grave concern that won't be enough to prevent disaster.
> 
> Mr Marape was already attempting to restructure the nation's crippling 27 billion kina ($11.8 billion) debt burden, having secured a short-term loan from Australia to buy time to come to a deal with the International Monetary Fund (IMF).
> 
> But since the pandemic began smashing the global economy, about 80 countries have sought emergency financial help from the IMF.
> 
> 
> It explains, in part, why Mr Morrison pressed the need for the international community to support Pacific countries at both a recent virtual meeting of G20 leaders and in a phone call with US President Donald Trump.
> 
> The Government also feels the weight of historical duty to help PNG, as well as the international community's belief that it is Australia's responsibility.
> 
> Further financial support for PNG is possible, but there is little appetite and limited means for more comprehensive intervention.
> 
> In the best-case scenario, in which PNG officials coordinate a strong response to the virus, the country could still be beset by imported cases via its porous border with Indonesia.
> 
> *PNG faces 'pivotal moment'*
> In a global pandemic where so much is unknown, it is impossible to plan for every eventuality.
> 
> In considering how to balance the needs of neighbours with the needs of Australian citizens at this time, Mr Kemish poses this question:
> 
> "Is it acceptable for Australia to have a neighbour that is ungoverned?"
> 
> He said churches, charities and corporations, which all had strong links in the region already, could help Australia's neighbours through this time too.
> 
> For PNG, Mr Kemish believes the COVID-19 outbreak will be "a pivotal moment".
> 
> "This really is one of its most challenging moments since independence," he said.
> 
> However he said PNG had proven to be resilient.
> 
> "PNG has been judged by some to be on the verge of being a failed state almost constantly since independence, but rumours of its demise never really materialised."
> ___________________________________________________
> 
> This news is from the ABC, a national australian news outlet. Won't comment too much on their pessimism on Indonesia, but I hv to admit that there is truth to it. We were slow to act on corona, and while I believe that most of Indonesia will ride this through, Papua is in a really bad spot. We must hope that those two provinces, along with other East Indonesian provinces receive sufficient support from the rest of Indonesia.


Australia need to stop pretend that they are like some kind of atlantic country, they are not! literally neighbor next door and they says things so myopic and ignorant like we're half a world away. It's either that they are dumb, blind or just plain mean.


----------



## Ruhnama

Chestnut said:


> They will never give us an MRO. Us sending them back for maintenance is a heavy cash cow for them.
> 
> We really shouldn't be buying any Russian products at this point. There isn't much of a future for them. I'm willing to go as far as giving the Marines French made vehicles to replace the Russian ones (France isn't picky on embargos, and they have are quite known in doing the exact opposite of what the US and the rest of NATO wants to show off their sovereignty). Sorry to say but Russia is pretty much done for when it comes to military equipment. Even their Chinese equivalents are getting on par or surpassing their tech.


Marine have french equipmwnt the lg 105 mm and the vehicle is amx10 marine didint like it.


Raduga said:


> the FIR buzz was not more than a political stunt .


Gara2 ucapan jendral siapa kan pas mau terbang naik pesawat tiba2 Changi nanya mau kemana. Kalo ga salah gty. Di sini klo jendral "yg populer dan dicintai" ngomong A (penggemar) *warga sipilnya *juga ikut A


Chestnut said:


> An NGO is one thing


They are making public opinion, like when much migrant in Papua take refugee they the NGO always make another news about OAP became refugee in another place or blaming that conflict ocucre naturally (sebab akibat) from the racist stament. Yeah some ngo or aktipis justify that is no prom


kooppyyy said:


> Back then when the SAKTI vest was first introduced to KOSTRAD and made public, one of the comments from my colleague in the service was "Percuma kalau di perkenalkan di setingkat ini, kalau di secaba nggak pernah di kenalin"


Pernah ada diskusi di kaskus (2015 maybe) knp tni ga pake vest, ya karena kebiasaan. Atau kalau mau ditelesusir jauh ya sejak jaman kuno kita ga pake baju zirah.

=======
I see pindad can make mortar in that pic also i see m1 stock


----------



## Chestnut

Ruhnama said:


> Marine have french equipmwnt the lg 105 mm and the vehicle is amx10 marine didint like it.



Speaking of which.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254924633184198656
_*Halls of Montezuma intensifies*_




Ruhnama said:


> They are making public opinion, like when much migrant in Papua take refugee they the NGO always make another news about OAP became refugee in another place or blaming that conflict ocucre naturally (sebab akibat) from the racist stament. Yeah some ngo or aktipis justify that is no prom


And they are entitled to that opinion. To silence their voice is just going to make you look bad. It's better to just continue with economic development then try to fight a smear campaign with another smear campaign.


----------



## NEKONEKO

We are developing MAV in response to the requirements of the Turkish Naval Forces, which carried out one of the most important amphibious operations in the last 50 years with great success. We are confident that friendly and allied nations with high amphibious operational requirements, particularly island countries like Indonesia, will also look to take advantage of MAV’s superior characteristics; and we look forward to working with them in the future.”
https://www.fnss.com.tr/en/news/marine-assault-vehicle-mav-makes-first-appearance-at-idef19
Waiting for further development regarding this.

April almost ends btw. Jet, sub, frigate masih gaje.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> We are developing MAV in response to the requirements of the Turkish Naval Forces, which carried out one of the most important amphibious operations in the last 50 years with great success. We are confident that friendly and allied nations with high amphibious operational requirements, particularly island countries like Indonesia, will also look to take advantage of MAV’s superior characteristics; and we look forward to working with them in the future.”
> https://www.fnss.com.tr/en/news/marine-assault-vehicle-mav-makes-first-appearance-at-idef19
> Waiting for further development regarding this.
> 
> *April almost ends btw. Jet, sub, frigate masih gaje.*



Funds slashing caused by miss of tax revenue target, budget diversion, origin country countrywide lock down (US, France, Netherlands, Germany, Danish, UK and so on) what else you can hope?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

NEKONEKO said:


> We are developing MAV in response to the requirements of the Turkish Naval Forces, which carried out one of the most important amphibious operations in the last 50 years with great success. We are confident that friendly and allied nations with high amphibious operational requirements, particularly island countries like Indonesia, will also look to take advantage of MAV’s superior characteristics; and we look forward to working with them in the future.”
> https://www.fnss.com.tr/en/news/marine-assault-vehicle-mav-makes-first-appearance-at-idef19
> Waiting for further development regarding this.
> 
> April almost ends btw. Jet, sub, frigate masih gaje.


alman already said not to put much hope this year since all budget now almost focused on the covid-19 relieve , seeing how rupiah got strengthen , we'd probably expecting a big contract signing in next year .


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Logam42 said:


> *Coronavirus could see Papua New Guinea, Indonesia become failed states*
> By foreign affairs reporter Melissa Clarke
> 
> ___________________________________________________
> 
> This news is from the ABC, a national australian news outlet. Won't comment too much on their pessimism on Indonesia, but I hv to admit that there is truth to it. We were slow to act on corona, and while I believe that most of Indonesia will ride this through, Papua is in a really bad spot. We must hope that those two provinces, along with other East Indonesian provinces receive sufficient support from the rest of Indonesia.



Not sure about you guys, but am I the only one who see the headline title just doesn't make any sense? Thanks the devil I no longer read english language medias (albeit with some exception)



Raduga said:


> seeing how rupiah got strengthen



I'm not sure how many time I say this, but IDR neither went stronger or weaken against USD for the past few years including during this 1st Year of The Great Plague


----------



## initial_d

these racist ccp lover from indonesia (@Daniel808), singapore (@eldarlmari), and malaysia is talking trash on us not just as a country, but also a race, ethnicity etc, i am not gonna whine to mod here, but this kind of behavior has to be taken seriously from us
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/beat...kongs-modern-day-slaves.663758/#post-12283196
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/cono...ric-for-delivering-faulty-masks.663625/page-3


----------



## Jatosint

*Takut Berkebun, Warga Poso Desak Satgas Tinombala Segera Tumpas MIT*

Sulawesi Tengah
Rabu, 29 April 2020 12:07






BANSOS : Bupati Poso, Darmin Sigilipu, saat menyerahkan Bansos ke warga terdampak MIT. (FOTO : BIDIYANTO WIHARTO/RADAR SULTENG) POSO-Warga masyarakat Dusun Sipatuo dan Dusun Sipatokong Desa Kilo Kecamatan Poso Pesisir Utara

FAJAR.CO.ID, POSO — Warga masyarakat Dusun Sipatuo dan Dusun Sipatokong Desa Kilo Kecamatan Poso Pesisir Utara (PPU) Kabupaten Poso, meminta pemerintah, TNI dan Polri untuk segera menuntaskan operasi Tinombala yang sudah berjalan cukup lama tetapi sejumlah orang yang masuk dalam daftar pencarian orang (DPO) dugaan kasus terorisme Mujahidin Indonesia Timur (MIT) belum teratasi.

Permintaan disampaikan warga kepada Bupati Darmin Sigilipu saat menyerahkan bantuan sosial (bansos) bagi warga masyarakat PPU terdampak MIT, Selasa (28/4).

“Kami meminta pemerintah dan aparat keamanan segera menuntaskan masalah di atas sana (MIT di pegunungan). Warga disini (Sipatuo dan Sipatokong) sangat takut dan trauma untuk naik (gunung) berkebun,” kata Muhtiali, tokoh masyarakat dusun Sipatuo.

Warga takut ke kebun karena trauma pasca tewasnya secara sadis dua warga di desanya, Daeng Tappo dan Ajeng alias Papa Angga. “Tambah takut dan trauma karena kami dengar-dengar masih ada warga yang ditarget dibunuh karena dianggap sebagai Banpol atau bantuan polisi,” tambahnya.

Diceritakannya, sebelum terjadi kasus pembunuhan terhadap Daeng Toppo di perkebunan gunung Padopi, sebagian besar warga dusun Sipatuo dan Sipatokong sudah banyak yang tinggal mengungsi di kebun untuk menghindari diri dari penyebaran virus corona. Tapi pasca tewasnya daeng Toppo warga berbalik arah kembali ke kampung untuk menyelamatkan diri.

Suara agar aparat segera menuntaskan operasi Tinombala dan menangkap para pelaku kekerasan keluar juga dari warga lain. Seperti dari Husni Tamrin. Tokoh masyarakat ini mengatakan warga sudah jenuh karena gelar operasi sudah berlangsung lama tapi kasus kekerasan terhadap warga yang masih terus terjadi. “Atas nama keluarga kami juga minta agar aparat keamanan segera menemukan kepala almarhum darng Roppo yang sampai sekarang belum ditemukan,” ungkapnya.

Keinginan agar kepala almarhum daeng Roppo ditemukan pun disampaikan langsung istrinya, Nur Ani.

“Saya ingin kepala suami saya dicari dan ditemukan agar bisa dimakamkan secara layak. Saya juga minta polisi dan TNI mencari dan menangkap kelompok orang yang sudah membunuh suami saya,” imbuhnya meneteskan air mata.

Bupati Darmin Sigilipu kepada warga mengatakan akan menindaklanjuti permintaan warga masyarakat Desa Kilo untuk mendapatkan keamanan dan kenyamanan. Upaya yang akan dilakukan adalah meneruskan aspirasi masyarakat terdampak kasus MIT ini ke pemerintah Provinsi (Gubernur), Kapolri, Panglima TNI, dan bahkan ke pemerintah pusat (Presiden).

“Negara harus hadir di Poso untuk memberi keamanan pada warga. Saya sangat prihatin, karena kasus kekerasan masih saja terjadi dalam kurun waktu 10 tahun terakhir. Padahal operasi keamanan Tinombala masih berjalan,” sebut Bupati.

Ada sebanyak 650 paket bansos sembako yang dibagikan Bupati kepada warga di tiga desa terdampak kasus kekerasan oleh orang tak dikenal diduga kelompok MIT. Ketiga desa tersebut yaitu Desa Kilo, Desa Trimulya, dan Desa Maranda Kecamatan PPU. (radarsulteng/fajar)
https://fajar.co.id/2020/04/29/takut-berkebun-warga-poso-desak-satgas-tinombala-segera-tumpas-mit/

Tinombala ops have been running since 2016 so I think its normal that local people start questioning when it will be over


----------



## NEKONEKO

initial_d said:


> these racist ccp lover from indonesia (@Daniel808), singapore (@eldarlmari), and malaysia is talking trash on us not just as a country, but also a race, ethnicity etc, i am not gonna whine to mod here, but this kind of behavior has to be taken seriously from us
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/beat...kongs-modern-day-slaves.663758/#post-12283196
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/cono...ric-for-delivering-faulty-masks.663625/page-3


It's better to ignore them, don't take the bait.


----------



## nufix

NEKONEKO said:


> It's better to ignore them, don't take the bait.



This forum turned from a place for neutral discussions to a junkyard. Better just post a topic and let the kids fight lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

nufix said:


> This forum turned from a place for neutral discussions to a junkyard. Better just post a topic and let the kids fight lol.


i blame that to china 50 cent army, viet, indian and pak member here, soon or later PDF will lose their quality member


----------



## nufix

initial_d said:


> i blame that to china 50 cent army, viet, indian and pak member here, soon or later PDF will lose their quality member



Yeah if you see my topics I started in 2012 2013, the discussions there were cool although the topics were sensitive. Sure once in a month you got idiots trying to incite flame war, but nobody paid attention to it. But now? I guess the website only care about traffic, not so much about content. This forum should just sell themselves to CCP propaganda and get the money directly. Why bother having moderators ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

initial_d said:


> these racist ccp lover from indonesia (@Daniel808), singapore (@eldarlmari), and malaysia is talking trash on us not just as a country, but also a race, ethnicity etc, i am not gonna whine to mod here, but this kind of behavior has to be taken seriously from us
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/beat...kongs-modern-day-slaves.663758/#post-12283196
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/cono...ric-for-delivering-faulty-masks.663625/page-3


Dont need to reapond those idiot 50 cent army.. just report them to mimin if they racist..


----------



## Logam42

NEKONEKO said:


> It's better to ignore them, don't take the bait.



Ignore and report


----------



## HellFireIndo

initial_d said:


> these racist ccp lover from indonesia (@Daniel808), singapore (@eldarlmari), and malaysia is talking trash on us not just as a country, but also a race, ethnicity etc, i am not gonna whine to mod here, but this kind of behavior has to be taken seriously from us
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/beat...kongs-modern-day-slaves.663758/#post-12283196
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/cono...ric-for-delivering-faulty-masks.663625/page-3


These traitors are better off sterilized from earth altogether



initial_d said:


> these racist ccp lover from indonesia (@Daniel808), singapore (@eldarlmari), and malaysia is talking trash on us not just as a country, but also a race, ethnicity etc, i am not gonna whine to mod here, but this kind of behavior has to be taken seriously from us
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/beat...kongs-modern-day-slaves.663758/#post-12283196
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/cono...ric-for-delivering-faulty-masks.663625/page-3


These traitors are better off sterilized from earth altogether

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

it seem @Indos and @nufix engaged them at https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/cono...ric-for-delivering-faulty-masks.663625/page-7
if you have time please help them on the discussion


----------



## nufix

initial_d said:


> it seem @Indos and @nufix engaged them at https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/cono...ric-for-delivering-faulty-masks.663625/page-7
> if you have time please help them on the discussion



Not engaging them, that makes the discussion sound intellectual. I am just having a coffee break discussion with them haha


----------



## initial_d

nufix said:


> Not engaging them, that makes the discussion sound intellectual. I am just having a coffee break discussion with them haha


yeah, i should put them on my ignored list along with many viet lol


----------



## Kansel

*Covid-19: Indonesia cuts defence budget by USD588 million*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Weekly
29 April 2020
Follow

RSS


Indonesia has cut its 2020 defence budget by nearly IDR9 trillion (USD588 million) in response to Covid-19.

The reduction was included in a recently formalised presidential regulation that requires several ministries to help fund a government economic stimulus package valued at IDR436 trillion.

According to Presidential Regulation No. 54/2020, the Ministry of Defence’s (MoD’s) budget for 2020 will fall from IDR131.2 trillion to IDR122.4 trillion. The IDR8.8 trillion cut is equal to a fall of nearly 7%.

However, the new 2020 defence allocation still represents a strong increase of around 13% compared with the 2019 defence budget of IDR108 trillion

https://www.janes.com/article/95859/covid-19-indonesia-cuts-defence-budget-by-usd588-million


----------



## Raduga

looks like the french already trying to lobby us since ryamizard administration :















seeing how anoa and komodo become widely accepted in our military , why don't we try to grab or scratch more cooperation in development of sophisticated stuff ? say subs , frigate or fighter jets , or it's because we're pretty much already too late to ask for such things ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

After watching turks tank threat, if turks frustated with their altay, and maybe they take kaplan with 120 mm are this improvement making kaplan better?



NEKONEKO said:


> We are developing MAV in response to the requirements of the Turkish Naval Forces, which carried out one of the most important amphibious operations in the last 50 years with great success. We are confident that friendly and allied nations with high amphibious operational requirements, particularly island countries like Indonesia, will also look to take advantage of MAV’s superior characteristics; and we look forward to working with them in the future.”
> https://www.fnss.com.tr/en/news/marine-assault-vehicle-mav-makes-first-appearance-at-idef19
> Waiting for further development regarding this.
> 
> April almost ends btw. Jet, sub, frigate masih gaje.



"Izmir dağlarinda çiçekler açar" intensifies


----------



## trishna_amṛta

initial_d said:


> these racist ccp lover from indonesia (@Daniel808), singapore (@eldarlmari), and malaysia is talking trash on us not just as a country, but also a race, ethnicity etc, i am not gonna whine to mod here, but this kind of behavior has to be taken seriously from us.



Which is why I've put them in my IGNORE list sometime ago. There is nearly 100 names within my ignore list at this moment. Anyway racism toward us (Indonesian) seem to be condone in this forum particularly WHEN its came from China or Singkek buzzer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

trishna_amṛta said:


> Which is why I've put them in my IGNORE list sometime ago. There is nearly 100 names within my ignore list at this moment. Anyway racism toward us (Indonesian) seem to be condone in this forum particularly WHEN its came from China or Singkek buzzer


i agree with you man, after using racial slurr and insulting other peoples faith in this forum they don't get banned, not even 1 day.... it seem PDF kowtowing to pro chinese member here


----------



## NEKONEKO

No need to be racist and using swear or insult words, otherwise you are no different from them.

Just ignore them, don't take the bait. Enough OOT now!


----------



## Chestnut

Seriously, just let them. It's not worth our time. Praising the CCP is weird even in the Indo-Chinese community.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Government turns to domestic industry to modernize defense sector*

The government has high hopes that local arms manufacturers can step up their production capacity to facilitate its efforts to modernize Indonesia’s primary weapons defense system amid delayed plans to acquire foreign arms as a result of the COVID-19 outbreak.

Entering the third and final phase of its long-term modernization program this year, the Defense Ministry has moved to leverage the role of domestic players in developing the national defense industry, amid the continued shortfall in overseas defense spending.

“Procurement for our weapons defense system will focus on developing the local industry by way of transfers of technology with principal [manufacturers],” Deputy Defense Minister Wahyu Sakti Trenggono told _The Jakarta Post_ recently.

As part of the ministry’s key programs this year, Wahyu said that state-owned companies in the defense sector would focus on pioneering products as set out in the ministry’s defense roadmap.

In presentations to the House of Representatives' defense commission last year, the ministry unveiled plans for a multi-billion-dollar investment in assets including fighter and transport aircraft, tanks, air defense systems and surface combatants to support the last phase of the Indonesian Military’s (TNI) Minimum Essential Forces (MEF) program.

Wahyu said PT PAL Indonesia would be developing naval vessels, while PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) made propeller aircraft and helicopters and artillery specialist PT Pindad manufactured land combat vehicles.

The ministry is the only government agency to hold on to more than Rp 100 trillion in funds from the 2020 state budget, following the reallocation of state expenditure for the COVID-19 response.

According to Presidential Regulation No. 54/2020, the ministry still has the lion’s share of its budget with Rp 122.44 trillion (US$7.97 billion), despite incurring a cut of almost Rp 10 trillion.

But in spite of the focus on defense spending, the ministry has yet to acquire any foreign military hardware since Prabowo Subianto took the helm last year.

Minister Prabowo, a one-time rival to President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, had set out on an extensive trip overseas not long after assuming his post at the start of Jokowi’s second term, presumably to survey the global market for arms.

Among his destinations were the United Arab Emirates, China, Russia, Turkey, South Korea and France.

But the onset of the COVID-19 pandemic has further dampened the prospects of arms acquisitions, with experts saying that the country will require substantial foreign loans to support the rest of its modernization drive.

PT DI, which specializes in aircraft manufacturing, is in the process of *developing a missile* to complement its 70-millimeter folding fin aerial rocket launcher, which has been fitted onto the Air Force’s F-16 jets, said president director Elfien Goentoro.

The missile is being developed by a consortium led by the company and includes other SOEs such as PT Len Industri, PT Pindad, PT TRESS and explosives maker PT Dahana.

“This program is only in its second year [...] the aim is to design several systems such as flight control systems, warheads and* jet engines*, among others,” Elfien told the _Post_.

The firm is also developing a medium-altitude long-endurance unmanned aerial vehicle dubbed the Elang Hitam through another consortium involving the Defense Ministry and the Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT).

The combat UAV is expected to enter production in 2024, even though Jokowi requested in February the fast-tracking of the development to 2022, which would raise the investment cost to Rp 1.1 trillion.

But Elfien said it was unlikely to meet the target, considering that many of the existing budget items, including PT DI’s own programs, were reallocated for the COVID-19 response.

Meanwhile, PT Pindad will be modernizing its production line to ramp up its ammunition-manufacturing capacity to 1 billion rounds per year, up from the current 250 million rounds per year, said president director Abraham Mose.

The company was also instructed to modernize its production line for combat vehicles and small arms production.

The Defense Ministry had already agreed to act as an off-taker for PT Pindad’s ammunition and combat vehicle products, Abraham said, which helped the company in seeking loans to upgrade its manufacturing capacity.

“Going forward, we expect vendors to be willing to build a factory in Indonesia to manufacture the [vehicle] engines,” he said.

In nominal terms, Indonesia spent $7.66 billion on military expenditure last year, according to data compiled by the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI), making it the second-largest military spender in Southeast Asia.

However, the figure only represents *0.7* percent of Indonesia’s gross domestic product (GDP), slightly behind its neighbors Malaysia, Philippines and Timor Leste, all of which have allocated spending equal to 1 percent of their GDPs.

Experts have said that the country is likely to seek to finance its acquisitions through a “guns and butter” approach – trading arms for commodities such as palm oil or coffee – as it has done in previous phases of the modernization program. But the current viral outbreak has weighed heavily on the available options.

The big players cater mostly to local clients but have also sold equipment to other countries. However, they have yet to meet the local demand as their products are not equipped with the most advanced technology.

Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI) defense researcher Diandra Mengko underscored the importance of investing in military research and development, urging the Defense Industry Policy Committee (KKIP) to take a leading role in coordinating stakeholders to develop the domestic defense industry.

“The key to its development is technology. The problem with that is it isn’t cheap to conduct research,” she said.

“Such things should be considered by the KKIP when charting an industry strategy.”

Military expert Khairul Fahmi from the Institute of Security and Strategic Studies (ISESS) expressed similar views, as he called on the Defense Ministry to increase spending on research and education to bolster the domestic industry. “The first thing we need is a blueprint to keep upstream and downstream [sectors] in sync,” he said.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/amp/...tic-industry-to-modernize-defense-sector.html

Still < 1% gdp. Masih juga ditilep sedikit oleh oknums.

Won't be easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

NEKONEKO said:


> The missile is being developed by a consortium led by the company and includes other SOEs such as PT Len Industri, PT Pindad, PT TRESS and explosives maker PT Dahana.



Greeeeeaaaaaatttttt...


----------



## Kansel

Additional contract for amraam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

NEKONEKO said:


> *Government turns to domestic industry to modernize defense sector*
> 
> The government has high hopes that local arms manufacturers can step up their production capacity to facilitate its efforts to modernize Indonesia’s primary weapons defense system amid delayed plans to acquire foreign arms as a result of the COVID-19 outbreak.
> 
> Entering the third and final phase of its long-term modernization program this year, the Defense Ministry has moved to leverage the role of domestic players in developing the national defense industry, amid the continued shortfall in overseas defense spending.
> 
> “Procurement for our weapons defense system will focus on developing the local industry by way of transfers of technology with principal [manufacturers],” Deputy Defense Minister Wahyu Sakti Trenggono told _The Jakarta Post_ recently.
> 
> As part of the ministry’s key programs this year, Wahyu said that state-owned companies in the defense sector would focus on pioneering products as set out in the ministry’s defense roadmap.
> 
> In presentations to the House of Representatives' defense commission last year, the ministry unveiled plans for a multi-billion-dollar investment in assets including fighter and transport aircraft, tanks, air defense systems and surface combatants to support the last phase of the Indonesian Military’s (TNI) Minimum Essential Forces (MEF) program.
> 
> Wahyu said PT PAL Indonesia would be developing naval vessels, while PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) made propeller aircraft and helicopters and artillery specialist PT Pindad manufactured land combat vehicles.
> 
> The ministry is the only government agency to hold on to more than Rp 100 trillion in funds from the 2020 state budget, following the reallocation of state expenditure for the COVID-19 response.
> 
> According to Presidential Regulation No. 54/2020, the ministry still has the lion’s share of its budget with Rp 122.44 trillion (US$7.97 billion), despite incurring a cut of almost Rp 10 trillion.
> 
> But in spite of the focus on defense spending, the ministry has yet to acquire any foreign military hardware since Prabowo Subianto took the helm last year.
> 
> Minister Prabowo, a one-time rival to President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, had set out on an extensive trip overseas not long after assuming his post at the start of Jokowi’s second term, presumably to survey the global market for arms.
> 
> Among his destinations were the United Arab Emirates, China, Russia, Turkey, South Korea and France.
> 
> But the onset of the COVID-19 pandemic has further dampened the prospects of arms acquisitions, with experts saying that the country will require substantial foreign loans to support the rest of its modernization drive.
> 
> PT DI, which specializes in aircraft manufacturing, is in the process of *developing a missile* to complement its 70-millimeter folding fin aerial rocket launcher, which has been fitted onto the Air Force’s F-16 jets, said president director Elfien Goentoro.
> 
> The missile is being developed by a consortium led by the company and includes other SOEs such as PT Len Industri, PT Pindad, PT TRESS and explosives maker PT Dahana.
> 
> “This program is only in its second year [...] the aim is to design several systems such as flight control systems, warheads and* jet engines*, among others,” Elfien told the _Post_.
> 
> The firm is also developing a medium-altitude long-endurance unmanned aerial vehicle dubbed the Elang Hitam through another consortium involving the Defense Ministry and the Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT).
> 
> The combat UAV is expected to enter production in 2024, even though Jokowi requested in February the fast-tracking of the development to 2022, which would raise the investment cost to Rp 1.1 trillion.
> 
> But Elfien said it was unlikely to meet the target, considering that many of the existing budget items, including PT DI’s own programs, were reallocated for the COVID-19 response.
> 
> Meanwhile, PT Pindad will be modernizing its production line to ramp up its ammunition-manufacturing capacity to 1 billion rounds per year, up from the current 250 million rounds per year, said president director Abraham Mose.
> 
> The company was also instructed to modernize its production line for combat vehicles and small arms production.
> 
> The Defense Ministry had already agreed to act as an off-taker for PT Pindad’s ammunition and combat vehicle products, Abraham said, which helped the company in seeking loans to upgrade its manufacturing capacity.
> 
> “Going forward, we expect vendors to be willing to build a factory in Indonesia to manufacture the [vehicle] engines,” he said.
> 
> In nominal terms, Indonesia spent $7.66 billion on military expenditure last year, according to data compiled by the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI), making it the second-largest military spender in Southeast Asia.
> 
> However, the figure only represents *0.7* percent of Indonesia’s gross domestic product (GDP), slightly behind its neighbors Malaysia, Philippines and Timor Leste, all of which have allocated spending equal to 1 percent of their GDPs.
> 
> Experts have said that the country is likely to seek to finance its acquisitions through a “guns and butter” approach – trading arms for commodities such as palm oil or coffee – as it has done in previous phases of the modernization program. But the current viral outbreak has weighed heavily on the available options.
> 
> The big players cater mostly to local clients but have also sold equipment to other countries. However, they have yet to meet the local demand as their products are not equipped with the most advanced technology.
> 
> Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI) defense researcher Diandra Mengko underscored the importance of investing in military research and development, urging the Defense Industry Policy Committee (KKIP) to take a leading role in coordinating stakeholders to develop the domestic defense industry.
> 
> “The key to its development is technology. The problem with that is it isn’t cheap to conduct research,” she said.
> 
> “Such things should be considered by the KKIP when charting an industry strategy.”
> 
> Military expert Khairul Fahmi from the Institute of Security and Strategic Studies (ISESS) expressed similar views, as he called on the Defense Ministry to increase spending on research and education to bolster the domestic industry. “The first thing we need is a blueprint to keep upstream and downstream [sectors] in sync,” he said.
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/amp/...tic-industry-to-modernize-defense-sector.html
> 
> Still < 1% gdp. Masih juga ditilep sedikit oleh oknums.
> 
> Won't be easy.


Something like this?


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> Something like this?


i wonder how we will developed our own turbojet engine , help from foreign country ??? a good time to ask french safran .


----------



## Jatosint

NEKONEKO said:


> *Government turns to domestic industry to modernize defense sector*
> 
> PT DI, which specializes in aircraft manufacturing, is in the process of *developing a missile* to complement its 70-millimeter folding fin aerial rocket launcher, which has been fitted onto the Air Force’s F-16 jets, said president director Elfien Goentoro.
> 
> The missile is being developed by a consortium led by the company and includes other SOEs such as PT Len Industri, PT Pindad, PT TRESS and explosives maker PT Dahana.
> 
> “This program is only in its second year [...] the aim is to design several systems such as flight control systems, warheads and* jet engines*, among others,” Elfien told the _Post_.



What kind of missile? Air to ground?



Kansel said:


> Additional contract for amraam
> View attachment 628602



"$15,598,152 firm-fixed-price contract modification". Does it means there is an additional $15 million = diantara 6 negara itu ada yang nambah pesanan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Additional contract for amraam
> View attachment 628602


Source please


----------



## striver44

initial_d said:


> i agree with you man, after using racial slurr and insulting other peoples faith in this forum they don't get banned, not even 1 day.... it seem PDF kowtowing to pro chinese member here


Hey @initial_d someone's insisting that you and I are the same person lol


----------



## umigami

From *Angkasa April 2020 special HUT 74 TNI-AU*













A little bit of comic 
​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NEKONEKO

Jatosint said:


> What kind of missile? Air to ground?


I guess its that one missile (Ashm) that we try to reverse engineer, the mock up already revealed, i guess its a surface to surface (very likely land attack cruise missile, not Ashm).
Maybe we will make air to ground missile later (maverick kw).


----------



## Chestnut

NEKONEKO said:


> I guess its that one missile (Ashm) that we try to reverse engineer, the mock up already revealed, i guess its a surface to surface (very likely land attack cruise missile, not Ashm).
> Maybe we will make air to ground missile later (maverick kw).


It's a reversed engineered C-705. Personally I'd just join the NSM/JSM program and save a couple million/billion on tax payer revenue but apparently not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

striver44 said:


> Hey @initial_d someone's insisting that you and I are the same person lol


i know, that someone trying us to be banned lol, cuekin ajalah orang kaya gitu, just keep posting bro, bikin mereka kesel itu hahhaahaha


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> It's a reversed engineered C-705. Personally I'd just join the NSM/JSM program and save a couple million/billion on tax payer revenue but apparently not.


Are you sure?
They said it could be launched by F16 and jet powered, pretty difference to C705


----------



## initial_d

umigami said:


> Are you sure?
> They said it could be launched by F16 and jet powered, pretty difference to C705


i hope it's not reverse engineered of C705, the trend for ashm are for longer range missile, and possibly with some stealth capabilities


----------



## NEKONEKO

Chestnut said:


> Personally I'd just join the NSM/JSM program and save a couple million/billion on tax payer revenue but apparently not


But apparently we are still a no-one. Dari segi teknologi dan juga belum tentu boleh gabung.



NEKONEKO said:


> PT DI, which specializes in aircraft manufacturing, is in the process of *developing a missile* to complement its 70-millimeter folding fin aerial rocket launcher, which has been fitted onto the Air Force’s F-16 jets, said president director Elfien Goentoro.





umigami said:


> Are you sure?
> They said it could be launched by F16 and jet powered, pretty difference to C705


I interpret it that they want to develop missile to complement their product catalogue, he never said that the missile will be launched from F16, he is just giving example (70 mm rocket on F16).


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> Are you sure?
> They said it could be launched by F16 and jet powered, pretty difference to C705


itu yang dimaksud rudal ffar untuk launcher yang udah dipasang di F-16 , ga ada hubungan nya sama rudal yang dikembangin sama konsorsium BUMN , sekilas 2 kalimat itu nyambung .


----------



## NEKONEKO

initial_d said:


> i hope it's not reverse engineered of C705, the trend for ashm are for longer range missile, and possibly with some stealth capabilities


I think its for land attack.

Miring launched cruise missile.



Indos said:


> Look like it is cruise missile design that was tested by BPPT on wind tunnel and posted on instagram sometime ago that was later erased. The dimension is small but fit with turbojet engine that is currently being developed by one of our state own university.


The missile (mock up) is upside down somehow.


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> Are you sure?
> They said it could be launched by F16 and jet powered, pretty difference to C705


They're referring to a rocket pod on that article, not the AShM they're building.



NEKONEKO said:


> But apparently we are still a no-one. Dari segi teknologi dan juga belum tentu boleh gabung.


They would, it's about money not how close you are. I can guarantee it's likely because it's a very transparent program that leaves very little room for corruption.


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> Source please


Got it from my friend tho. Still asking him for the source



Chestnut said:


> They would, it's about money not how close you are. I can guarantee it's likely because it's a very transparent program that leaves very little room for corruption.


Well isn't everything like that? When you have money and not so politically unstable you could purchase almost everything from the west.

Just surfed through the comments in this post, found something interesting.

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
SQ 11 admin just confirmed there's plan for additional apaches.


----------



## Ruhnama

70 mm launched from rocket pod mayve something look like cirit


----------



## Jatosint

umigami said:


> Source please





Kansel said:


> Got it from my friend tho. Still asking him for the source
> 
> 
> Well isn't everything like that? When you have money and not so politically unstable you could purchase almost everything from the west.
> 
> Just surfed through the comments in this post, found something interesting.
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> SQ 11 admin just confirmed there's plan for additional apaches.



Source: U.S. DoD/Contract: https://www.defense.gov/Newsroom/Contracts/Contract/Article/2171906/


----------



## striver44

initial_d said:


> i hope it's not reverse engineered of C705, the trend for ashm are for longer range missile, and possibly with some stealth capabilities


well it depends, if we could mass produce it for cheap, I don't see any problem with that.


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> Additional contract for amraam
> View attachment 628602


It's a life maintenance contract.


----------



## initial_d

if, i said this again as if we indonesian can develop and manufactur our own air to air missiles like aim-9 or amraam, can we integrated it into US made fighter jet without american permission or we have to ask permission and ask for software coding for us to used it on let say F-16 or any other US fighter plane?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

initial_d said:


> if, i said this again as if we indonesian can develop and manufactur our own air to air missiles like aim-9 or amraam, can we integrated it into US made fighter jet without american permission or we have to ask permission and ask for software coding for us to used it on let say F-16 or any other US fighter plane?


Need F16's source code with US permission to do that. Not just our local made weapon, even European missiles need F16's source code to be able to interegated with F16.
We can't just "sak senengku" plug MBDA Meteor or Phytoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

I think no.
We can create our own missile and our own data bus then we can do anything we want.
For US they have MIL STD series, there is standardization so you can't just plug and play the missile, the missile must be able to communicate with the system (computer) aboard the plane.
The architecture, packet data that sent, etc could be different for different type of databus.

US have MIL STD, France, China and Russia have their own.

Kalau mau bikin misil untuk dipakai di pespur US keknya harus minta ijin dan dokumentasi macem2 ke mereka, paling gampang tinggal bayar mereka buat integrasi misilnya.


Spoiler: Contoh aja



Kalau bikin sendiri format data, contoh aja
[Destination][Command][Parameter][Source]...
Punya mereka
[Destination][Parmeter X][Parameter Y][Check sum][...]...
Kan bakal ga bisa komunikasi.


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> i wonder how we will developed our own turbojet engine , help from foreign country ??? a good time to ask french safran .



Actually Japan...has come



striver44 said:


> Hey @initial_d someone's insisting that you and I are the same person lol



Not that important though, their rants especially bunch of fucker with Indonesian flag is disgusting, very disgusting. Traitor at heart, gold digger and bunch of cowards and they keep wonder why they being persecuted and received backlash across the globe.




initial_d said:


> if, i said this again as if we indonesian can develop and manufactur our own air to air missiles like aim-9 or amraam, can we integrated it into US made fighter jet without american permission or we have to ask permission and ask for software coding for us to used it on let say F-16 or any other US fighter plane?



Just look at Japan and South Korean example (they developing their own missile system) , they must paid the integration problem for themselves and arrange all of the necessary procedure process to be solved by any entail parties.

btw Fincantineri had just won the new FFG(X) project of US NAVY, 10 new advanced frigates in which the design come from FREMM based design will be operational starting from 2026. This contract will be amounted for 5,6 billion US dollar. Expect the steroid version of 6,000 tonnes FREMM based on US made system and armaments to fight peer to peer conflict. 

For Indonesia? We can closely monitoring on how matured European design to be matched with US system, as we are currently entertain such ideas for ourselves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Chestnut said:


> It's a reversed engineered C-705. Personally I'd just join the NSM/JSM program and save a couple million/billion on tax payer revenue but apparently not.





initial_d said:


> i hope it's not reverse engineered of C705, the trend for ashm are for longer range missile, and possibly with some stealth capabilities



Wait, I thought our missile cooperation with china is dead/already terminated. Atau kita udah berhasil dapet ilmunya?
=========================================================
Update on the Philippine light tank acquisition program: Otokar-Hanwa offered Cobra 4x4 for free if they were chosen. Also, it is said that there is also a Light Tactical Vehicle acquisition program in which PA looking for 200 vehicles which Pindad can also participate since we have Komodo (kyknya juga bagusan Komodo dibanding Cobra, CMIIW)






====================================================

BTW, anyone has advice/solution to bring my twitter account back? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256189809640345601


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> Not that important though, their rants especially bunch of fucker with Indonesian flag is disgusting, very disgusting.



Well they do get help getting the "trolling materials" from those "Pelarian Glodok" whose living (mostly) in SG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jatosint said:


> Wait, I thought our missile cooperation with china is dead/already terminated. Atau kita udah berhasil dapet ilmunya?
> =========================================================
> Update on the Philippine light tank acquisition program: Otokar-Hanwa offered Cobra 4x4 for free if they were chosen. Also, it is said that there is also a Light Tactical Vehicle acquisition program in which PA looking for 200 vehicles which Pindad can also participate since we have Komodo (kyknya juga bagusan Komodo dibanding Cobra, CMIIW)
> View attachment 628897
> 
> 
> ====================================================
> 
> BTW, anyone has advice/solution to bring my twitter account back?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256189809640345601



that's a lot of requirement of tactical vehicles actually, wonder if they open the option for local assembly. Just curious, Indonesia and Thailand actually had a lot to offer in this segment, for examples Indonesian Light Tactical Vehicle and P 2 SSE can be the contender. 

For Otokar Cobra, actually they got a lot of advantage for Philippine army requirement as they using many components and sub components from Humvee in which a lot had been operated by Philippine armed forces until today. In which will made the maintenance and field repair issue will be more at acceptable level compared to their competitors as many Pinoy technician is already familiar with Humvee stuff.


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> that's a lot of requirement of tactical vehicles actually, wonder if they open the option for local assembly. Just curious, Indonesia and Thailand actually had a lot to offer in this segment, for examples Indonesian Light Tactical Vehicle and P 2 SSE can be the contender..


It's because the Flips learned the hard way what happens when you don't have a standardized vehicle fleet, an outdated military formation, and lack of NCO hierarchy. During the early phases of the Battle of Marawi they suffered accordingly because of the aforementioned reasons above. 

The reason that they are essentially looking to standardize their fleet of vehicles into only a few certain types with multiple different variants; along with reforming their army formations to that of the rapidly deploy-able US Brigade Combat Team structure, is to avoid the mishaps that they endured previously during Marawi.


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> It's because the Flips learned the hard way what happens when you don't have a standardized vehicle fleet and an outdated military formation and hierarchy. The reason that they are essentially looking to standardize their fleet of vehicles into only a few certain types with multiple variants along with reforming their army formations to that of the rapidly deploy-able US Brigade Combat Team structure is due to experiences in Marawi.



Hope we can do that at strategic level, Anoa had been a staple of Indonesia army standard APC or battle taxy, 400 more had been procured with 300 more will be on order by multi years scheme. 

For IFV, i placed my hopes toward Pandur actually. With the army Kostrad acted as mobile forces, 8X8 offer much in simple footprint and logistick issue compared to tracked units.


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Wish they can increase the number


----------



## Chestnut

It's in the plan.



Nike said:


> Hope we can do that at strategic level, Anoa had been a staple of Indonesia army standard APC or battle taxy, 400 more had been procured with 300 more will be on order by multi years scheme.
> 
> For IFV, i placed my hopes toward Pandur actually. With the army Kostrad acted as mobile forces, 8X8 offer much in simple footprint and logistick issue compared to tracked units.


Personally I'd rather they just ditch the Pandur and make a family of tracked IFV's/support vehicles from the the Kaplan line to replace the plethora of tracked vehicles in service. Let more variants the Anoa take over the wheeled role from the old British vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> btw Fincantineri had just won the new FFG(X) project of US NAVY, 10 new advanced frigates in which the design come from FREMM based design will be operational starting from 2026. This contract will be amounted for 5,6 billion US dollar. Expect the steroid version of 6,000 tonnes FREMM based on US made system and armaments to fight peer to peer conflict


The ship will be armed with up to 16 NSM, ni kapal bukan cuma buat pertahanan udara dan ngawal kapal lain, bakalan mantep buat face off lawan gugus kapal induk lain.


----------



## Ruhnama

NEKONEKO said:


> The ship will be armed with up to 16 NSM, ni kapal bukan cuma buat pertahanan udara dan ngawal kapal lain, bakalan mantep buat face off lawan gugus kapal induk lain.


Against CBG need larger ship or more submarine. This ship enough deter other coasties or playing boomb boom car with other navy

(As long as hull strong enough to play that, just remember venezuelan navy ship sunk after ramming other ship)

NSM is good missile, stealthy design and can used in f35. Only NSM and SOM that used on f35 and has new steatlhty desig as far i know


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> btw Fincantineri had just won the new FFG(X) project of US NAVY, 10 new advanced frigates in which the design come from FREMM based design will be operational starting from 2026. This contract will be amounted for 5,6 billion US dollar. Expect the steroid version of 6,000 tonnes FREMM based on US made system and armaments to fight peer to peer conflict.
> 
> For Indonesia? We can closely monitoring on how matured European design to be matched with US system, as we are currently entertain such ideas for ourselves


Actually it will be around 7500 tons , and they called it a *small *surface combatant. 
Wonder just how big the arleigh burke successor will be? The so called *large surface combatant*


----------



## Chestnut

If the Bundesmarine's MKS 180 can be seen as a benchmark, it'd likely be in the 10,000-11,0000 range.


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> btw Fincantineri had just won the new FFG(X) project of US NAVY, 10 new advanced frigates in which the design come from FREMM based design will be operational starting from 2026. This contract will be amounted for 5,6 billion US dollar. Expect the steroid version of 6,000 tonnes FREMM based on US made system and armaments to fight peer to peer conflict.
> 
> For Indonesia? We can closely monitoring on how matured European design to be matched with US system, as we are currently entertain such ideas for ourselves


They're doing it as a response to this.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/hisutt...y-of-chinese-navys-anti-carrier-capabilities/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204215674245021696
If anything it's pressing to build more PKR's and subs with increased Anti-ship capabilities now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

Chestnut said:


> They're doing it as a response to this.
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/hisutt...y-of-chinese-navys-anti-carrier-capabilities/
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204215674245021696
> If anything it's pressing to build more PKR's and subs with increased Anti-ship capabilities now.



Shouldn't we be developing our naval air defense capability since thats our most lacking aspect and we also need to defend against those anti-ship missiles?


----------



## Nilgiri

Nike said:


> btw Fincantineri had just won the new FFG(X) project of US NAVY, 10 new advanced frigates in which the design come from FREMM based design will be operational starting from 2026. This contract will be amounted for 5,6 billion US dollar. Expect the steroid version of 6,000 tonnes FREMM based on US made system and armaments to fight peer to peer conflict.



Find details here in post I made:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/finc...igate-competition.663867/page-2#post-12291669

@Chestnut @striver44

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Wow, that's pretty interesting. Fincantineri has repeatedly bidded for contracts over here with little success. Hopefully with his win they'd have a stronger footing in future bids with the Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Actually it will be around 7500 tons , and they called it a *small *surface combatant.
> Wonder just how big the arleigh burke successor will be? The so called *large surface combatant*



They called it frigate while even with that kind of tonnage they are comparable with


Chestnut said:


> Wow, that's pretty interesting. Fincantineri has repeatedly bidded for contracts over here with little success. Hopefully with his win they'd have a stronger footing in future bids with the Navy.



They should, and now the Navy want other sources as the Franco Dutch combo is rather expensive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

old pics






Chief of the Australian Defence Force, General Angus Campbell, AO, DSC, and Commander of the Indonesian Armed Forces Air Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto with the 2018 Australian Indonesian High Level Committee delegation at RAAF Base Darwin.





Chief of the Australian Defence Force General Angus Campbell, AO, DSC, Commander of the Indonesian Armed Forces Air Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto, Chief of the Australian Air Force Air Marshal Leo Davies, AO, CSC, and personnel from the Indonesian Armed forces currently participating in Exercise Pitch Black 2018 at RAAF Base Darwin.





Commanding Officer of the United States Marine Air Combat Element Lieutenant Colonel Richard Alrarez and Commander Marine Rotational Force - Darwin Colonel James Schnelle with the Commander of the Indonesian Armed Forces Air Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto during the 2018 Australian Indonesian High Level Committee visit at RAAF Base Darwin.





Australian Chief of Air Force, Air Marshal Leo Davies, AO, CSC, address the Commander of the Indonesian Armed Forces, Air Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto and other members of the Australian and Indonesian High Level Committee at Robertson Barracks, during a recent visit to Darwin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> old pics


Ya, its from 2017 if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Reminds me of this
> View attachment 629422



Better to wait for Valor IMHO, Osprey is good but there is operational issue with us


----------



## Raduga

iver huitfeldt size comparison with other western destroyer / cruiser .

















a wide hull with 140m length quite make it looks chubby obviously .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> They called it frigate while even with that kind of tonnage they are comparable with



Merely semantic. These days every Navy designating their hull based upon political reason or throw of a dice rather than their actual role. In fact the "frigate" designation has always evolving since their first inception during the age of sail in the late 17th century.


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> iver huitfeldt size comparison with other western destroyer / cruiser .
> View attachment 629484
> 
> View attachment 629481
> 
> View attachment 629482
> 
> View attachment 629483
> 
> 
> a wide hull with 140m length quite make it looks chubby obviously .


Once it entered service the Navy it will be called "destroyer".

Wonder what name it will be , maybe KRI Gajah Mada


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Once it entered service the Navy it will be called "destroyer".
> 
> Wonder what name it will be , maybe KRI Gajah Mada



Still got tonnes of National heroes names can be used


----------



## Gen3115

striver44 said:


> Once it entered service the Navy it will be called "destroyer".
> 
> Wonder what name it will be , maybe KRI Gajah Mada



Probably going to named either after a big island or national hero

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Gen3115 said:


> Probably going to named either after a big island or national hero
> 
> View attachment 629604




Cruiser class like Sverdlov class being proven to use Big island names, aka KRI IRIAN we got tonnes of big islands. If its Destroyer in the class of Arleigh burke names like Halmahera, Sumbawa, Bangka, Flores, Nias and so on is more suited, if its heavier like Zummwalt the names of Jawa, Sulawesi, Sumatra, Kalimantan and so on is more suited. Itver Huitveld class and the likes should be a frigate and big shot National Heroes names is more appropriate like Sudirman, Hatta, Soekarno Hamengkubuwono IX and the likes


----------



## Raduga

far eastern and western part of indonesia from island , regency and capital city , city , to village name for destroyer are kinda fit , oksibil , agats , morowali , manokwari , merauke , flores , lhoksukon , tolikara , kaimana , karo , nias , yahukimo ,tapanuli , saumlaki , nunukan etc etc .


----------



## Ruhnama

Gen3115 said:


> Probably going to named either after a big island or national hero
> 
> View attachment 629604


So cruiser is 2xx and then CV is ancient kingdom. But why in past some hoakser di tahun awal 2000an pakai nama presiden buat kapal induk?

If we have five heavy cruiser and have more light cruiser are using province name is suitable?


----------



## Nike

Well naming convention should not be bothered as Indonesia is still far cry from having such problem at hands. 

Marines corps to own their dedicated SPAAG? In the current set up they are using BVP 2 for such roles, btw why the marines not actively looking for BMP 2 or BVP 2 excess article? Marines Corps is in dire need for Amphibious armor as their third division set up is without armor and the rest is lacking armor in their inventory


----------



## striver44

so alman looks very dissapointed with norinco SPAAG, what's the problem btw.?? any idea @Chestnut


----------



## Gen3115

I am a bit ok with not getting Su-35 because of CAATSA, but I'm a bit worried about the Marines not being able to get stuff because of CAATSA though, will take time for them to transition to NATO standard equipment if they're really forced to

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> so alman looks very dissapointed with norinco SPAAG, what's the problem btw.?? any idea @Chestnut



Mereka bisa muter sendiri out of control, LoL. Thats bad gun by any account. Better to sourced from Switzerland, even Bangladesh a close partner of China bought their new AA gun from Swiss for god sake.



Gen3115 said:


> I am a bit ok with not getting Su-35 because of CAATSA, but I'm a bit worried about the Marines not being able to get stuff because of CAATSA though, will take time for them to transition to NATO standard equipment if they're really forced to



Marines corps can find a deal with Bulgarian, Cezch, Ukraina, China or so on for everything its not only Russian can give them. They need not to compete with the army , they need colaboration with the Army, god damn it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> Mereka bisa muter sendiri out of control, .


 that is giant bow 23mm gun iirc, not norinco 35mm AA copycat


----------



## Jatosint

Nike said:


> Well naming convention should not be bothered as Indonesia is still far cry from having such problem at hands.
> 
> Marines corps to own their dedicated SPAAG? In the current set up they are using BVP 2 for such roles, btw why the marines not actively looking for BMP 2 or BVP 2 excess article? Marines Corps is in dire need for Amphibious armor as their third division set up is without armor and the rest is lacking armor in their inventory



Hmmmm 12 SP and 12 Towed = 4 SP and 4 Towed for each Pasmar?.

Anyway, if Kormar looking for Russian SPAAG, probably they should choose Derivatsiya-PVO SPAAG for the sake of commonality:
-Based on BMP-3F
-Use 57mm munition (probably it can use the same munition from S-60 or Navy's 57mm naval gun)
-Russia claimed that it can shot not just low-flying aircraft/helicopter/uav, but also rocket and cruise missile





For towed ones,(if what Alman said is accurate) the budget is quite small, only $39 million, so I guess it will be AA-Gun and not SAM? Well if it's AA-Gun, i hope they can get something that is automated 



striver44 said:


> so alman looks very dissapointed with norinco SPAAG, what's the problem btw.?? any idea @Chestnut


Probably due to Giant Bow incident in Natuna which killed 4 soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Jatosint said:


> Hmmmm 12 SP and 12 Towed = 4 SP and 4 Towed for each Pasmar?.
> 
> Anyway, if Kormar looking for Russian SPAAG, probably they should choose Derivatsiya-PVO SPAAG for the sake of commonality:
> -Based on BMP-3F
> -Use 57mm munition (probably it can use the same munition from S-60 or Navy's 57mm naval gun)
> -Russia claimed that it can shot not just low-flying aircraft/helicopter/uav, but also rocket and cruise missile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For towed ones,(if what Alman said is accurate) the budget is quite small, only $39 million, so I guess it will be AA-Gun and not SAM? Well if it's AA-Gun, i hope they can get something that is automated
> 
> 
> Probably due to Giant Bow incident in Natuna which killed 4 soldiers


BMP Sosna


----------



## striver44

consider just how poorly russian SAM(and many other weaps system) performed I think it's better to find for other weaps supplier, anyone but russia please.


----------



## Nike

Jatosint said:


> Hmmmm 12 SP and 12 Towed = 4 SP and 4 Towed for each Pasmar?.
> 
> Anyway, if Kormar looking for Russian SPAAG, probably they should choose Derivatsiya-PVO SPAAG for the sake of commonality:
> -Based on BMP-3F
> -Use 57mm munition (probably it can use the same munition from S-60 or Navy's 57mm naval gun)
> -Russia claimed that it can shot not just low-flying aircraft/helicopter/uav, but also rocket and cruise missile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For towed ones,(if what Alman said is accurate) the budget is quite small, only $39 million, so I guess it will be AA-Gun and not SAM? Well if it's AA-Gun, i hope they can get something that is automated
> 
> 
> Probably due to Giant Bow incident in Natuna which killed 4 soldiers



If the proposed budget just like what he said of around 263 million us dollar for 12 system, then K30 biho is quite acceptable at that range. India just ordered for around 2,5 billion US dollar for 104 system and all the logistick and commands system from Hanwa. The plus side, Biho chasis still retain their Amphibious capability

And it seems Korkut SPAAG too is within this kind price range , and Korkut is Amphibious too

Indonesia delegation including the Navy member

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

what is the objective of an military? To win the war and destroying the enemies!!! Not to win the minds and hearts of the population and civillian from enemies sides!!! 

Thats game to win the minds and hearts clearly made the objective of the conflict itself become obscured and inflicted self defeat on the purposes.


----------



## Jatosint

Raduga said:


> BMP Sosna


Ah yes, I forgot about Sosna



Nike said:


> what is the objective of an military? To win the war and destroying the enemies!!! Not to win the minds and hearts of the population and civillian from enemies sides!!!
> 
> Thats game to win the minds and hearts clearly made the objective of the conflict itself become obscured and inflicted self defeat on the purposes.



Nope. It is a lot easier to destroy your enemy when the local population is on your side, or at least neutral. Take GAM, Fretilin, MIT, and OPM for example, to some extent they relied heavily on the local population to support them (logistics, informant, recruitment, etc). Also, in this era of democracy, social media, free press, etc., it is very important for a military operation or even a military institution itself to secure legitimacy by winning the hearts and minds of the population. Remember how public opinion in the US influences the Vietnamese war? East Timor referendum?

Of course one may argue that the responsibility to win the hearts and mins of the population should not be solely/mainly given to the military since it will potentially distract the military from its primary role: to destroy the enemy. But still, having support from the population will make your day a lot easier, so is the opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> what is the objective of an military? To win the war and destroying the enemies!!! Not to win the minds and hearts of the population and civillian from enemies sides!!!
> 
> Thats game to win the minds and hearts clearly made the objective of the conflict itself become obscured and inflicted self defeat on the purposes.


winning wars and winning battles are two very different things. you can win as much battle as you could but is not going to win war when you demonize the population of the adversaries.
just look at afghanistan war, the US never lost a single battle against the taliban, but many argue that the war is already lost.


----------



## Chestnut

striver44 said:


> so alman looks very dissapointed with norinco SPAAG, what's the problem btw.?? any idea @Chestnut


https://www.liputan6.com/news/read/2955420/4-prajurit-tni-gugur-saat-latihan-di-natuna




Gen3115 said:


> I am a bit ok with not getting Su-35 because of CAATSA, but I'm a bit worried about the Marines not being able to get stuff because of CAATSA though, will take time for them to transition to NATO standard equipment if they're really forced to


Then like it or not they would have to adapt. They're used to NATO equipment since they've already operated plenty of them before. It's not really an excuse for them to stick to Russian stuff.



Jatosint said:


> Hmmmm 12 SP and 12 Towed = 4 SP and 4 Towed for each Pasmar?.
> 
> Anyway, if Kormar looking for Russian SPAAG, probably they should choose Derivatsiya-PVO SPAAG for the sake of commonality:
> -Based on BMP-3F
> -Use 57mm munition (probably it can use the same munition from S-60 or Navy's 57mm naval gun)
> -Russia claimed that it can shot not just low-flying aircraft/helicopter/uav, but also rocket and cruise missile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For towed ones,(if what Alman said is accurate) the budget is quite small, only $39 million, so I guess it will be AA-Gun and not SAM? Well if it's AA-Gun, i hope they can get something that is automated
> 
> 
> Probably due to Giant Bow incident in Natuna which killed 4 soldiers





Raduga said:


> BMP Sosna


CAATSA: "*I'm gonna do what's called a pro-gamer move*"




striver44 said:


> consider just how poorly russian SAM(and many other weaps system) performed I think it's better to find for other weaps supplier, anyone but russia please.


If they wanted something cheaper yet effective they can just repurpose the old AMX hulls with the Crotale NG turret.


----------



## Nike

Jatosint said:


> Not really. It is a lot easier to destroy your enemy when the local population is on your side, or at least neutral. Take GAM, Fretilin, MIT, and OPM for example, to some extent they relied heavily on the local population to support them (logistics, informant, recruitment, etc). Also, in this era of democracy, social media, free press, etc., it is very important for a military operation or even a military institution itself to secure legitimacy by winning the hearts and minds of the population. Remember how public opinion in the US influences the Vietnamese war? East Timor referendum?



There is miss about your conclussion. US is failed because they dont have clear objective on how to end Vietnam war and how to proceed it, instead they drag it down while trying to put South Vietnam as the front liner and giving supporting roles, and they eventually failed to gather their own public rally to support such continues war. Indonesia military is not failed in Timor, but rather they cant put their hold together what is their objective while governing Timor (especially Indonesia quasi military style dictatorial government) and the order to put everything under military shoes what failed us and diplomatic blunder at the time deprived Indonesia from foreign support , not even Soeharto style institution can prevail in Jakarta. There is nothing to do with the military need to win the minds and hearts for oponnents population. Modern military should taking it roots for their original purposes to defend the country and defeat the Nation enemies. You only walking the path of imperialism if you starting to talking to win the minds and hearts of oponnents population


----------



## Jatosint

Chestnut said:


> CAATSA: "*I'm gonna do what's called a pro-gamer move*"



Wamenhan's statement about the possibility of Su-35 cancelation and replaced it by F-35 is a clear sign that our MoD is very concerned about CAATSA. However, there seems to be no US pressure on BT-3F and BMP-3F contract, and last month the request to procure a further batch of BT-3F has been approved by the 1st Commission.

So perhaps the US will only use its CAATSA cards for something sophisticated and significant like fighter aircraft, long-range SAM, subs, etc., and they will leave us alone for something that is 'B aja' like APC, IFV, and maybe SHORAD


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> winning wars and winning battles are two very different things. you can win as much battle as you could but is not going to win war when you demonize the population of the adversaries.
> just look at afghanistan war, the US never lost a single battle against the taliban, but many argue that the war is already lost.



What is the purpose of US staying in the Afghanistan? The very presence of them in Afghanistan is clearly deviate from their original purposes or objective to punish Afghanistan establishment who shielded Al Qaeda just like Bush said before, "initial military objectives of OEF, as articulated by President in his 20 September Address to a Joint Session of Congress and his 7 October address to the country, included the destruction of terrorist training camps and infrastructure within Afghanistan, the capture of Al Qaeda leaders, and the cessation of terrorist activities in Afghanistan."

US doesnt need to win the minds and hearts of Japanese people during their conflict, instead pure engagements and clear objective to destroying their fighting spirit and subdue them to the knee is what made them the victor and awe the Japanese until today. The same can be said for Russian German conflict, military engagements should be viewed purely from military standpoints, meaningless effort to win over the oponnents population is symbol of the weakness instead.


----------



## Jatosint

Nike said:


> There is miss about your conclussion. US is failed because they dont have clear objective on how to end Vietnam war and how to proceed it, instead they drag it down while trying to put South Vietnam as the front liner and giving supporting roles, and they eventually failed to gather their own public rally to support such continues war. Indonesia military is not failed in Timor, but rather they cant put their hold together what is their objective while governing Timor (especially Indonesia quasi military style dictatorial government) and the order to put everything under military shoes what failed us and diplomatic blunder at the time deprived Indonesia from foreign support , not even Soeharto style institution can prevail in Jakarta. There is nothing to do with the military need to win the minds and hearts for oponnents population. Modern military should taking it roots for their original purposes to defend the country and defeat the Nation enemies. You only walking the path of imperialism if you starting to talking to win the minds and hearts of oponnents population



Dude, one of the reasons why most of the East Timor population chose independence was because of the bad reputation of our military there (terlepas dari benar atau enggaknya semua tuduhan pelanggaran HAM). Remember the Santa-Cruz incident?

Also, neglecting the importance of winning the support of the local population, especially in terms of Human Right violation conducted by TNI/Polri personnel, is exactly one of the reasons why we still have conflict in Papua. Read LIPI's 'Road Map Papua' book 
http://lipi.go.id/risetunggulan/single/buku-road-map-papua/16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jatosint said:


> Dude, one of the reasons why most of the East Timor population chose independence was because of the bad reputation of our military there (terlepas dari benar atau enggaknya semua tuduhan pelanggaran HAM). Remember the Santa-Cruz incident?
> 
> Also, neglecting the importance of winning the support of the local population, especially in terms of Human Right violation conducted by TNI/Polri personnel, is exactly one of the reasons why we still have conflict in Papua. Read LIPI's 'Road Map Papua' book
> http://lipi.go.id/risetunggulan/single/buku-road-map-papua/16



I am not a dude though

Drawing for past lesson, without harsh lesson to demoralized the oponnents fighting spirit entirely it will be a futile efforts for the military to employ win the minds and hearts tactics, those kind of roles should be under civillian jobdesk. 

What military can do is to conducts discipline in engagements, professionally doing their jobs as soldiers and not cross the human rights value of un armed oponnents. But they should not engaged too much in such win the minds and hearts tactics.

For Papua issue, i am always the proponnent to push the police to taking the whole responsibility in Papua, not the military. Military should stay in Camps and the border. The reason should be clear. Papua is not under military threat, those nuisance actually can be handle by the police if we are looking at what the police capable off, it just the army want to get playing in the ponds what made me baffle. Resources competition is at play here


----------



## Chestnut

Jatosint said:


> Wamenhan's statement about the possibility of Su-35 cancelation and replaced it by F-35 is a clear sign that our MoD is very concerned about CAATSA. However, there seems to be no US pressure on BT-3F and BMP-3F contract, and last month the request to procure a further batch of BT-3F has been approved by the 1st Commission.
> 
> So perhaps the US will only use its CAATSA cards for something sophisticated and significant like fighter aircraft, long-range SAM, subs, etc., and they will leave us alone for something that is 'B aja' like APC, IFV, and maybe SHORAD


I can guarantee that is not the case. CAATSA is all encompassing, to leave it out for 'smaller' purchases would defeat the whole purpose of the act. That is why the Marines are apparently looking at the AAVP-7 from BAE as a replacement for the BT-3F. Also, you'd be hard pressed to find a bank that is willing to finance a Russian arms deal right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> I can guarantee that is not the case. CAATSA is all encompassing, to leave it out for 'smaller' purchases would defeat the whole purpose of the act. That is why the Marines are apparently looking at the AAVP-7 from BAE as a replacement for the BT-3F. Also, you'd be hard pressed to find a bank that is willing to finance a Russian arms deal right now.



In the midst of Corona, there is much tall order to put it.


----------



## striver44

Jatosint said:


> Wamenhan's statement about the possibility of Su-35 cancelation and replaced it by F-35 is a clear sign that our MoD is very concerned about CAATSA. However, there seems to be no US pressure on BT-3F and BMP-3F contract, and last month the request to procure a further batch of BT-3F has been approved by the 1st Commission.
> 
> So perhaps the US will only use its CAATSA cards for something sophisticated and significant like fighter aircraft, long-range SAM, subs, etc., and they will leave us alone for something that is 'B aja' like APC, IFV, and maybe SHORAD


from my point of view, this CAATSA thing is not just about restricting cash for Russia, but in a broader sense is to isolate Russia from the chess board of world geopolitics. The very idea of CAATSA is to to isolate Russia until they behave.
So whatever weapons systems it is, will be included in the list of sanctions.
just my thought though.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


and oh, btw did we send ships for RIMPAC 2020?

#RIMPAC2020 will be held this August

https://www.cpf.navy.mil/news.aspx/130607

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Boeing just rolled it's Loyal wingman prototype. i envy Australia with this program
Really hope we can join them on this program doe

https://www.boeing.com/defense/airpower-teaming-system/


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Lasa-X

Chestnut said:


> https://www.liputan6.com/news/read/2955420/4-prajurit-tni-gugur-saat-latihan-di-natuna
> 
> 
> 
> Then like it or not they would have to adapt. They're used to NATO equipment since they've already operated plenty of them before. It's not really an excuse for them to stick to Russian stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> CAATSA: "*I'm gonna do what's called a pro-gamer move*"
> 
> 
> 
> If they wanted something cheaper yet effective they can just repurpose the old AMX hulls with the Crotale NG turret.


Well, at Natuna accident it was army's giant bow 23mm. 
While marinir disappoint with their China made SPAAG 35mm, Type-90 if my memory serve me right.
Yes rumour said, it can move by itself. That is why Marinir don't want to add more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fl0gger

Nike said:


> Mereka bisa muter sendiri out of control, LoL. Thats bad gun by any account. Better to sourced from Switzerland, even Bangladesh a close partner of China bought their new AA gun from Swiss for god sake.
> 
> kapok ambil giant bow...
> 
> Marines corps can find a deal with Bulgarian, Cezch, Ukraina, China or so on for everything its not only Russian can give them. They need not to compete with the army , they need colaboration with the Army, god damn it.


iki susah iki wkwkwkwk tapi bukan tidak mungkin...


----------



## Jatosint

Chestnut said:


> I can guarantee that is not the case. CAATSA is all encompassing, to leave it out for 'smaller' purchases would defeat the whole purpose of the act. That is why the Marines are apparently looking at the AAVP-7 from BAE as a replacement for the BT-3F. Also, you'd be hard pressed to find a bank that is willing to finance a Russian arms deal right now.



I see. Hopefully, if it really happens they can find and choose the alternative quickly, not like Su-35 drama


----------



## Chestnut

Lasa-X said:


> Well, at Natuna accident it was army's giant bow 23mm.
> While marinir disappoint with their China made SPAAG 35mm, Type-90 if my memory serve me right.
> Yes rumour said, it can move by itself. That is why Marinir don't want to add more.


The incident pretty much killed proliferation of Chinese arms in this country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> I can guarantee that is not the case. CAATSA is all encompassing, to leave it out for 'smaller' purchases would defeat the whole purpose of the act. That is why the Marines are apparently looking at the AAVP-7 from BAE as a replacement for the BT-3F. Also, you'd be hard pressed to find a bank that is willing to finance a Russian arms deal right now.


But you might wanna know for Marines there's 2 different types of APC it's from NATO and Russia. Or maybe the plan has changed(?)


----------



## Chestnut

I doubt the US would allow it.


----------



## Ruhnama

Jatosint said:


> Ah yes, I forgot about Sosna
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. It is a lot easier to destroy your enemy when the local population is on your side, or at least neutral. Take GAM, Fretilin, MIT, and OPM for example, to some extent they relied heavily on the local population to support them (logistics, informant, recruitment, etc). Also, in this era of democracy, social media, free press, etc., it is very important for a military operation or even a military institution itself to secure legitimacy by winning the hearts and minds of the population. Remember how public opinion in the US influences the Vietnamese war? East Timor referendum?
> 
> Of course one may argue that the responsibility to win the hearts and mins of the population should not be solely/mainly given to the military since it will potentially distract the military from its primary role: to destroy the enemy. But still, having support from the population will make your day a lot easier, so is the opposite.


Yes in this case when 1966 konfrontasi brits win mind and heart of civilian and making pgrs and sukarelawan work difficult.

Korkut SPAAG is good i think, using amphibious fnss acv 30 also note fnss and indad now


Lasa-X said:


> Well, at Natuna accident it was army's giant bow 23mm.
> While marinir disappoint with their China made SPAAG 35mm, Type-90 if my memory serve me right.
> Yes rumour said, it can move by itself. That is why Marinir don't want to add more.


If marine want 35 mm why not buy oerlikon gdf, using same ammo in milenium


----------



## Chestnut

It's likely what they are going to go for.


----------



## Lasa-X

Ruhnama said:


> If marine want 35 mm why not buy oerlikon gdf, using same ammo in milenium


Wel, it is a mystery hahaha. The power of salesmanship? 
The power of "i know the boss"? 
Lack of budget?
Betting on cheap-price-but-good-products? 
We will never know hahaha


----------



## Nike

Credit to original owner, MG 3?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Yeah, it came as part of a test kit for the Leopards before we replaced them with M240's.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Nike said:


> Credit to original owner, MG 3?
> 
> View attachment 629818


We purchase it direct from germany or pakistan


----------



## Chestnut

It's a POF MG3.


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## striver44

An Army officer hands over a bag of rice to a local resident at the Kodim 0503 headquarters in West Jakarta on Monday. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)

*Indonesian Military Opens 'Rice ATM' for Poor Families in Jakarta*
BY :YUDHA BASKORO

MAY 04, 2020

The West Jakarta District Military Command (Kodim) distributed rice to poor families around the area on Monday. Each resident walked away from the military headquarters with 1.5 kilograms of rice.

The Kodim will open the "Rice ATM" again this week from 9 a.m to 4 p.m.

Officers checked the body temperature of everyone who came to the Kodim, gave away free masks and made sure everyone observe physical distancing.

They also went door-to-door to deliver rice to residents who are unable to go to the Kodim headquarters on Jalan Letjen S. Parman in Petamburan.

Currently the Rice ATM can be found in 10 locations in Greater Jakarta: Kodim 0501 in Central Jakarta, Kodim 0502 in North Jakarta, Kodim 0503 in West Jakarta, Kodim 0504 South Jakarta, Kodim 0505 East Jakarta, Kodim 0506 in Tangerang, Kodim 0509 in Bekasi, Kodim 0508 in Depok, Kodim 0606 in the City of Bogor and Kodim 0621 in the District of Bogor.




Residents line up for the free rice. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)



An officer checks a resident's body temperature with a thermometer gun. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)



Physical distancing markers on the front yard of the military headquarters. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)



An officer pours rice into a plastic bag for a resident. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)



A man adjusts his new cloth mask, which was also given away for free by the military. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)



A man shows off his new mask from Kodim 0503. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)



People stand at least two meters apart from each other in the queue. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)



An officer pours rice into a plastic bag for a woman. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)



A man walks out of the military headquarters after receiving a free bag of rice. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Logam42

ISIS & co is at it again!
_________________________
*ISIS eyes Covid-19 weakness in Indonesia*
Terror group’s Indonesian affiliates appear to be answering the call to exploit the health crisis for extremist purposes
By JOHN MCBETHMAY 6, 2020
_




A Muslim man wears a headband showing the Islamic State group's symbol during a protest in the eastern Indonesian city of Surabaya in a 2014 file photo. Photo: Facebook


JAKARTA – With battered Islamic State (ISIS) urging its followers to take advantage of the Covid-19 pandemic’s disruption and launch renewed attacks around the world, Indonesian counter-terrorism police have seized a startling amount of ammunition in raids at opposite ends of Java.

Terrorism experts say the 2,300 rounds of ammunition, all of it for assault rifles and other service weapons used by the police and military, is the most Indonesian militants are known to have had in their possession in almost two decades.

Three suspects allegedly belonging to the ISIS-linked Jamaah Ansharut Daulah (JAD) were arrested on April 26 by the Detachment 88 counterterrorism unit in the Surabaya suburb of Sidoarjo, along with 288 rounds of 5.56 mm and 9 mm ammunition.

Also seized in the raid was a camouflaged Pindad-made SSI-V4 sniper rifle, normally carried by specialized elements of Army Strategic Reserve (Kostrad) raider battalions, and two 9 mm Browning automatic pistols._

_A day later, following a trail left by employees of a Surabaya-based courier company, police captured three more militants and reportedly found an additional 2,000 rounds of ammunition near the Banten province capital of Serang, west of Jakarta.

The second arms seizure has received little media coverage, which suggests official sensitivity over a possible leakage from Pindad itself, or from a unit within the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI). A former air force servicemen is among the detainees.

In an unrelated incident in southern Central Kalimantan, a new sanctuary for fugitive militants, local police arrested a man who was tracked by street cameras after planting a home-made bomb in a mosque.






A government worker removes ISIS flags painted on walls near Veteran Street in Surakarta City, Indonesia, in a file photo. Photo: AFP Forum/Agoes Rudianto
Police are saying little about what might have been planned for the weaponry, but as one security source told Asia Times: “It’s very disturbing. They have to get to the bottom of it. It’s not that easy to get ammunition in that quantity without someone missing it.”


The only clear sign of Indonesian militants heeding the ISIS call to arms is in Central Sulawesi, where Mujahideen of Eastern Indonesia (MIT) extremists have recently lost five followers in jungle clashes with security forces around Poso, the provincial capital.

“The arrival of the virus gave MIT new hope that victory was near,” said Institute for Policy Analysis of Conflict (IPAC) director Sidney Jones, pointing to new recruits joining the small, rag-tag band that can still call on some local support.

Otherwise, the level of terrorist activity has been generally low. Jones noted in a recent briefing paper that some ISIS supporters are less focused on jihad operations and more on how the virus may be yet another sign that the end of the world is near, a strange new preoccupation with Indonesian extremists.

Mainstream Islamists have showed little inclination to exploit social unrest associated with sharp increases in unemployment, and an up-tick in anti-Chinese rhetoric among hardliners on social media has not been matched by any trouble on the streets. 


Still, past experience has shown that terrorists strike when they are least expected to and, in the past, have often have only been thwarted at the last minute by Detachment 88 operatives.

Last June, police arrested 34 suspects in Central Kalimantan for allegedly planning a suicide bombing in Jakarta. Some were members of JAD who fled Java in 2018 after trying to establish a training camp on the jungled slopes of Mount Salak, 90 kilometers south of Jakarta.






Indonesian anti-terror police from Detachment 88 stand guard near explosive materials and other evidence confiscated in raids on suspected militants in a 2016 file photo. Image: Facebook
Detachment 88 has only recently been taken over by Major General Marthinus Hukom, 48, one of the original 2002 Bali bombing investigators and a member of the counterterrorism unit since it was formed in the wake of the country’s worst terrorist outrage.

Hukom was previously part of the unit’s intelligence arm and is reputed to have a highly tuned understanding of how JAD and other home-grown terrorist networks operate, mostly communicating through different groups on social media.

One of those arrested in the Banten operation was reportedly related to Serang-born Imam Samudra, executed along with two other militants on the prison island of Nusa Kambangan in November 2008 for his leading role in the Bali bombing.

The scene of the Banten operation was the bustling, devoutly-Islamic market town of Pandeglang, where former chief security minister Wiranto was stabbed in the stomach by a knife-wielding militant last October as he arrived for an official function.

Wiranto survived, but it was the first attack on a Cabinet minister in recent memory and raised concerns that JAD might be targeting senior figures in President Joko Widodo’s administration. The recent arms seizures have renewed those worries.

Banten was previously part of West Java, the country’s most populous province and the cradle of the Darul Islam movement which fought an abortive low-level insurgency in the 1950s to turn Indonesia into an Islamic state.

Currently the bastion of the Islamic-based Justice and Prosperity Party (PKS), the only opposition party in Parliament, western Java has handed Widodo crushing defeats in two successive elections, although he regained much of that ground in Central and East Java.






Indonesian ISIS members in Syria. Photo: Facebook
JAD was responsible for the 2016 bomb and gun attack in downtown Jakarta that left eight people dead, as well as the May 2018 suicide bombing of three churches and a police station in Surabaya which killed 15 bystanders and 13 of the bombers.

Up to now, the organization is not known to have any expertise in the use of automatic weapons. A group of militants was meant to have received training on the southern Philippines island of Basilan in 2016, but it was cut short by a military operation.

After that, ISIS fighters were too busy preparing for the armed occupation of Marawi city further north in Mindanao’s Lanao del Sur province, which erupted in May 2017 and raged on for five months, killing 978 militants and 168 Philippine government soldiers.

Since then, IPAC’s Jones says a chapter of misfortunes has stymied repeated efforts by JAD to import thirty M-16 and AK-47 rifles from southern Mindanao, which the organization has already paid for and are reportedly being kept in Zamboanga.

One of the earlier attempts to move the weaponry was through the Indonesian island of Kalimantan, across the Sulu Sea from’ Zamboangaon the south end of Mindanao. But the firebombing of a church in the East Kalimantan capital of Samarinda, which killed a small child, gave authorities cause to roll up the local ISIS network.

____________________________________________
_
This is really worrying. 2 High profile busts resulting in a total of more than 4 thousand rounds of ammunition confiscated. Along with a smaller, local level bust of a attempted mosque bomber.

Also armaments specifically given to Kostrad & Raider units.

On one hand, the fact that they were found and dealt with means that BIN is still doing a great job in their infiltration of these networks, but on another hand, it shows that someone is giving these terrorist cells a fresh injection of support.


----------



## LtMaverick

Did anyone know when and what's the detalis about this photo? i believe this was supplied by a defector, but how for a ss2 with an acog and modernized minimi also there? are they from the armory or somewhere they could get it?


----------



## Raduga

LtMaverick said:


> Did anyone know when and what's the detalis about this photo? i believe this was supplied by a defector, but how for a ss2 with an acog and modernized minimi also there? are they from the armory or somewhere they could get it?
> View attachment 630122


do TNI or either Polri wield variants of FN MINIMI with magazine fed system ? if not , then it's obvious there's a foreign support going on.

edit : nevermind , i found this article .
https://www.indomiliter.com/minimi-senapan-mesin-regu-dengan-kemampuan-dual-feed-system/


----------



## Nike

LtMaverick said:


> Did anyone know when and what's the detalis about this photo? i believe this was supplied by a defector, but how for a ss2 with an acog and modernized minimi also there? are they from the armory or somewhere they could get it?
> View attachment 630122



Some ambush resulting in casualties and materiel losses, and there is looting cases. Remember when the Army loss their mi17 due to accident, there is report all of weapons there being lost



Raduga said:


> do TNI or either Polri wield variants of FN MINIMI with magazine fed system ? if not , then it's obvious there's a foreign support going on.



Our minimi can be fed with magz or belt


----------



## Jatosint

LtMaverick said:


> Did anyone know when and what's the detalis about this photo? i believe this was supplied by a defector, but how for a ss2 with an acog and modernized minimi also there? are they from the armory or somewhere they could get it?
> View attachment 630122


This photo has been circulated at least since July 2019: same rebels with the same weapon

https://kabarmapegaa.com/Artikel/Ba...nggungjawab_atas_insiden_baku_tembak_di_nduga



LtMaverick said:


> Did anyone know when and what's the detalis about this photo? i believe this was supplied by a defector, but how for a ss2 with an acog and modernized minimi also there? are they from the armory or somewhere they could get it?
> View attachment 630122


This photo has been circulated at least since July 2019: same rebels with the same weapon

https://kabarmapegaa.com/Artikel/Ba...nggungjawab_atas_insiden_baku_tembak_di_nduga


----------



## LtMaverick

Nike said:


> Some ambush resulting in casualties and materiel losses, and there is looting cases. Remember when the Army loss their mi17 due to accident, there is report all of weapons there being lost





Jatosint said:


> This photo has been circulated at least since July 2019: same rebels with the same weapon
> 
> https://kabarmapegaa.com/Artikel/Ba...nggungjawab_atas_insiden_baku_tembak_di_nduga


well i guess since it was 2019 case, it make sense and the news was shared on july while mi17 crash was on june.

but if through an ambush and something like that, we need a serious firepower and support indeed, our soldier could be lightly armed, but if that wasn't the case, there's 2 possibility, our man always caught off guard or simply the quality of the manpower itself could be questioned, so far the great Manpower quality always being propagandized? if you guys had any real answer let us know. cuz i really hate something like this happened, unnecessary death and wounded/unacceptable losses but yeah i i hope for the best for our troops


----------



## Chestnut

It's more quality of leadership, quality of human resources, quality of training, and lack of ISR assets. All the newly procured equipment would mean ****-all if they don't update the training doctrine and human resource aspect of the armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LtMaverick

Agree on that, we still lack Of ISR, and then quality Leader And Manpower too, that's what every topic about our manpower that's all about, especially the leader/brass who stick to an old tactics and stay static AF


----------



## Nike

LtMaverick said:


> well i guess since it was 2019 case, it make sense and the news was shared on july while mi17 crash was on june.
> 
> but if through an ambush and something like that, we need a serious firepower and support indeed, our soldier could be lightly armed, but if that wasn't the case, there's 2 possibility, our man always caught off guard or simply the quality of the manpower itself could be questioned, so far the great Manpower quality always being propagandized? if you guys had any real answer let us know. cuz i really hate something like this happened, unnecessary death and wounded/unacceptable losses but yeah i i hope for the best for our troops



You can find some fucker willing to sell their distributed ammo for money 

Our army patrol SoP is quite... not really that bright. For what use the jungle camo when u bring large red and white flag on your back and you wonder why they can see you from afar? not to mention those out of place black camo vest. I will not to mention other protocol when they are doing combat patrol and so on and compared to typical combat patrol in hostile area like what ISAF doing in Afghanistan or US doing in Iraq 












looks like the old habit from ancient era

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LtMaverick

Nike said:


> You can find some fucker willing to sell their distributed ammo for money
> 
> Our army patrol SoP is quite... not really that bright. For what use the jungle camo when u bring large red and white flag on your back and you wonder why they can see you from afar? not to mention those out of place black camo vest. I will not to mention other protocol when they are doing combat patrol and so on and compared to typical combat patrol in hostile area like what ISAF doing in Afghanistan or US doing in Iraq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like the old habit from ancient era



i agree, like wtf they thinking tho, i also wonder why they go black colored equipment instead of green colored ones, price wasn't the problem afaik, i believe due to "Raiding equipment/tactical EQ" aka black attire CT equipment. and then the flag and other things smh, this leadership need a new doctrine or needs to be replaced


----------



## Jatosint

Nike said:


> You can find some fucker willing to sell their distributed ammo for money
> 
> Our army patrol SoP is quite... not really that bright. For what use the jungle camo when u bring large red and white flag on your back and you wonder why they can see you from afar? not to mention those out of place black camo vest. I will not to mention other protocol when they are doing combat patrol and so on and compared to typical combat patrol in hostile area like what ISAF doing in Afghanistan or US doing in Iraq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like the old habit from ancient era





LtMaverick said:


> i agree, like wtf they thinking tho, i also wonder why they go black colored equipment instead of green colored ones, price wasn't the problem afaik, i believe due to "Raiding equipment/tactical EQ" aka black attire CT equipment. and then the flag and other things smh, this leadership need a new doctrine or needs to be replaced



Before making such a conclusion we need to know first in which area did they patrol and in which area is OPM currently operates.

I think the only units that bring flag during patrol are the one that is stationed in a relatively friendly area, especially those near the border hence they need to carry the flag, while units stationed in the area with heavy OPM presence and SF unit who actively pursued those rebels don't carry it.
=======================================================
Anyway, someone really needs to make an open for public assessment regarding TNI-Polri combat ops in Papua by analyzing various data such as comparing casualties on both sides, OPM strength and territory from time to time, operational budget, numbers of OPM attack, etc.

FYI, I'm currently making TNI-Polri casualties list (KIA & WIA) in Papua from December 2018 - now. Does anyone want to join? especially to make casualties list from OPM side.

Sedikit SS, masih agak berantakan terutama karena sumbernya dari pemberitaan media/statement resmi TNI-Polri yang kadang gk lengkap:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## trishna_amṛta

LtMaverick said:


> i agree, like wtf they thinking tho, i also wonder why they go black colored equipment instead of green colored ones, price wasn't the problem afaik, i believe due to "Raiding equipment/tactical EQ" aka black attire CT equipment. and then the flag and other things smh, this leadership need a new doctrine or needs to be replaced



This may sound weird for you, but black mix with Woodland DPM isn't that bad during daylight. Daylight concealment is more about movement. Although I strongly agree its need to go with Olive Drab rather than black. However IF the other side have access to NVG, having black coloured gears will be serious problem, because black tend to glow under IR spectrum.


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> This may sound weird for you, but black mix with Woodland DPM isn't that bad during daylight. Daylight concealment is more about movement. Although I strongly agree its need to go with Olive Drab rather than black. However IF the other side have access to NVG, having black coloured gears will be serious problem, because black tend to glow under IR spectrum.



I bet, they just need to order through alibaba or ebay as NVG is not restricted mily only items in Indonesia or abroad.


----------



## Nike

If this South Korean report is right, there is need to ban Indonesia worker to work at Chinese ships. Its very inhuman and clearly need for further investigation






As it will led to other diplomatic spats between Two countries

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> it will led to other diplomatic spats between Two countries


I don't think so.


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> If this South Korean report is right, there is need to ban Indonesia worker to work at Chinese ships. Its very inhuman and clearly need for further investigation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it will led to other diplomatic spats between Two countries


slavery in fishing industry is actually quite common , just one of the case that caught by camera apparently .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rayadipa

Raduga said:


> slavery in fishing industry is actually quite common , just one of the case that caught by camera apparently .



Fishing industry is the last battlefield of modern slavery.
The more you dig deeper the more horrifying it is.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nonetheless, Loohoot _CERTAINLY _wouldn't trade human right of own citizens for Winnie the Pooh cuan money, _RIGHT_?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Good article, even Soekarno always looking for US made weapon first 

https://www.indomiliter.com/sebelum...rnyata-mengincar-rudal-hanud-jarak-jauh-nike/


----------



## Logam42

Nike said:


> If this South Korean report is right, there is need to ban Indonesia worker to work at Chinese ships. Its very inhuman and clearly need for further investigation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it will led to other diplomatic spats between Two countries



Ban? We can't even enforce a baby lobster ban.

So long as there are areas in Indonesia full with desperate villagers with no job prospects, this will continue


----------



## LtMaverick

trishna_amṛta said:


> This may sound weird for you, but black mix with Woodland DPM isn't that bad during daylight. Daylight concealment is more about movement. Although I strongly agree its need to go with Olive Drab rather than black. However IF the other side have access to NVG, having black coloured gears will be serious problem, because black tend to glow under IR spectrum.



not bad but wasn't that effective needless to say, as you said, i'd rather go for olive drab/army green or better if they could wear their own Ecba vest lookalike. cuz most of the times i see, they didn't carry too much equipment/ammo on their modern vest either. and somehow they also didn't use any camo wrapping on the helmet, just a pure bare helmet. idk why they do that too



Jatosint said:


> Before making such a conclusion we need to know first in which area did they patrol and in which area is OPM currently operates.
> 
> I think the only units that bring flag during patrol are the one that is stationed in a relatively friendly area, especially those near the border hence they need to carry the flag, while units stationed in the area with heavy OPM presence and SF unit who actively pursued those rebels don't carry it.
> =======================================================
> Anyway, someone really needs to make an open for public assessment regarding TNI-Polri combat ops in Papua by analyzing various data such as comparing casualties on both sides, OPM strength and territory from time to time, operational budget, numbers of OPM attack, etc.
> 
> FYI, I'm currently making TNI-Polri casualties list (KIA & WIA) in Papua from December 2018 - now. Does anyone want to join? especially to make casualties list from OPM side.
> 
> Sedikit SS, masih agak berantakan terutama karena sumbernya dari pemberitaan media/statement resmi TNI-Polri yang kadang gk lengkap:
> View attachment 630194



sometimes they done goof on patrol too, even on friendlier area. just need a bit improvement and i think its good, not just stick on old doctrines and stuff, btw i believe i saw the news somewhere that one of the soldiers got hit by ak's they said it was the 7.62x39 variant. and hit him 3 times or maybe less or more. one of em graze the helmet, which is saved his life, another hit his lvl 4 plate carrier and other i believe hit his torso somewhere, but i still couldn't find the old stuff, it happened around 2-4 years ago i believed


----------



## Jatosint

LtMaverick said:


> sometimes they done goof on patrol too, even on friendlier area. just need a bit improvement and i think its good, not just stick on old doctrines and stuff, btw i believe i saw the news somewhere that one of the soldiers got hit by ak's they said it was the 7.62x39 variant. and hit him 3 times or maybe less or more. one of em graze the helmet, which is saved his life, another hit his lvl 4 plate carrier and other i believe hit his torso somewhere, but i still couldn't find the old stuff, it happened around 2-4 years ago i believed



This? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009010994675236869

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LtMaverick

Jatosint said:


> This?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009010994675236869


yep, thanks for the info cuz i actually found it on instagram and then moved to website based news to see the better perspective. btw it also give us idea that how the Army prioritize gear on individual (might be depends on the brass) but so far they doing good, and this one of the example from the case above





i mean that AK would penetrate the helmet on some degrees of angle but at least we could minimize it

idk why but after saw some old Aceh Ops Photo, our troops in both documentary or any other source really resemble russian forces in the same era, you can watch these and compared that to the old photo below.







Spoiler: Old Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

FYI the armor the guys here wear are rated Level III not IV. Level IV is rated up to 7.62x54r whereas the issued plates are rated only up to 7.62x39 MSC.


----------



## LtMaverick

Chestnut said:


> FYI the armor the guys here wear are rated Level III not IV. Level IV is rated up to 7.62x54r whereas the issued plates are rated only up to 7.62x39 MSC.


are you sure about that? i mean it could be but it seems they using lvl 3 but they always told us it was lvl 4 plate.


----------



## Jatosint

Chestnut said:


> FYI the armor the guys here wear are rated Level III not IV. Level IV is rated up to 7.62x54r whereas the issued plates are rated only up to 7.62x39 MSC.





LtMaverick said:


> are you sure about that? i mean it could be but it seems they using lvl 3 but they always told us it was lvl 4 plate.
> View attachment 630415


Maybe it also depends on the brand? AR500 Level III armor can defeat 7.62x51
https://www.ar500armor.com/ar500-armor-body-armor/level-iii-body-armor.html

====================================================================
If it's really PLAN Type 903, maybe Pusen/TNIAU chooses to upload this photo to 'nyindir'* China? 

*(what is the exact translation for nyindir in English?)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258389570166484992

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LtMaverick

Jatosint said:


> Maybe it also depends on the brand? AR500 Level III armor can defeat 7.62x51
> https://www.ar500armor.com/ar500-armor-body-armor/level-iii-body-armor.html
> 
> ====================================================================
> If it's really PLAN Type 903, maybe Pusen/TNIAU chooses to upload this photo to 'nyindir'* China?
> 
> *(what is the exact translation for nyindir in English?)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258389570166484992


in US most of the time when they talked about lvl 3 plate they will mentioned .308/7.62 NATO as Usual.

well as sindiran basically "satire", you could use Satirize as "nyindir"


----------



## nametag

HellFireIndo said:


> Nonetheless, Loohoot _CERTAINLY _wouldn't trade human right of own citizens for Winnie the Pooh cuan money, _RIGHT_?



You should check The Benjina Case, the perpetrators/companies that are responsible for the crimes are still operational. CMIIW. remember when i said that during Jokowi first term, only 1 China illegal fishing vessel had been captured. Besides that there are a lot foreign fishing vessel operated in our waters under an Indonesia shell company belong to the current government campaign donors. 

https://investigasi.tempo.co/raja_kapal/

Mafia will always put their cronies closed to power. The fact that the benjina case has "gone with the wind" is because there are those in power that protect these perpetrators.


----------



## striver44

Jatosint said:


> Maybe it also depends on the brand? AR500 Level III armor can defeat 7.62x51
> https://www.ar500armor.com/ar500-armor-body-armor/level-iii-body-armor.html
> 
> ====================================================================
> If it's really PLAN Type 903, maybe Pusen/TNIAU chooses to upload this photo to 'nyindir'* China?
> 
> *(what is the exact translation for nyindir in English?)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258389570166484992


Arming the F16s with harpoon should be made a priority


----------



## LtMaverick

let's hope the Viper procurement will include Harpoon, we just couldn't depend on one source that is the flanker lmao


----------



## Kansel

BTW, anyone got info on this? I don't see the handover ceremony from PTDI to navy for this tho.

https://www.indomiliter.com/september-2019-as565-mbe-panther-full-aks-akan-diterima-tni-al/


----------



## Jatosint

Looks like the movie focused on a young Dutch soldier that faces a moral crisis when he served in the notorious Depot Speciale Troepen / Korps Speciale Troepen in Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

Indonesian-made armor produced by armoguardlite is complied with NIJ level IV










TNI vest by Armoguardlite can be fitted with NIJ lv IIIA and lv IV plates, with the collar protection of lv IIIA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jatosint

Malaysia has received its 1st batch of Scan Eagle. Wonder when ours will arrive 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258326796275085313


----------



## LtMaverick

btw, is there any chances for PAPK graduate to became a 'Combatant/Combat Troops' rather than 'Staffing Duty'? like a PAPK graduated from lets say 'Teknik Informatika' became a tank commander/Infantry platoon leader, or is it depends on the Major they graduated from? like i heard some guys graduated from Merchant marine school with Major in Nautica had became officer in army LCU.


----------



## Kansel

Talking about SPAAG procurement for marines and Army (possibly), if they decide to chose biho is it possible to integrate it's turret with Pandur II like what they did on Biho II with 8x8 chassis? So we get less logistical nightmare to worry about.

https://www.armyrecognition.com/ede..._air_defense_system_based_on_8x8_armored.html

I heard it's modular so its possible right? Of course it's need more money to integrate it but for long term it's not bad lah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fl0gger

LtMaverick said:


> btw, is there any chances for PAPK graduate to became a 'Combatant/Combat Troops' rather than 'Staffing Duty'? like a PAPK graduated from lets say 'Teknik Informatika' became a tank commander/Infantry platoon leader, or is it depends on the Major they graduated from? like i heard some guys graduated from Merchant marine school with Major in Nautica had became officer in army LCU.


kan ada test psiko nya dr hasil test tersebut biasanya di ketahui cocok nya di bidang apa tinggal mereka memilih kecabangan apa yang sesuai dgn hasil psiko mereka regard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> Talking about SPAAG procurement for marines and Army (possibly), if they decide to chose biho is it possible to integrate it's turret with Pandur II like what they did on Biho II with 8x8 chassis? So we get less logistical nightmare to worry about.
> 
> https://www.armyrecognition.com/ede..._air_defense_system_based_on_8x8_armored.html
> 
> I heard it's modular so its possible right? Of course it's need more money to integrate it but for long term it's not bad lah.
> View attachment 630739
> View attachment 630737
> View attachment 630738


I'd rather just go with the Rheinmetall Skyranger on a Pandur II. We already have the Skyshield and the Millenium Gun so having the Skyranger gives you a common pool of AAA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> I'd rather just go with the Rheinmetall Skyranger on a Pandur II. We already have the Skyshield and the Millenium Gun so having the Skyranger gives you a common pool of AAA.


But is there Hybrid version of skyranger tho? That's what army were seeking right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

or ask french
















let's not waste our anoa potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

I would choose Pandur since it has better amphibious capability than Anoa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lasa-X

Well for hanud, I prefer Rheinmettal solution Skyranger + chiron manpads. For towed AAG, oerlikon 35mm twin guns (the original, not like type-90 made in China).
Commonality with Navy (guns and ammo) and AF (chiron). 

Why chiron, you may ask? Because that was offered by Rheinmettal AD to protect Natuna along with Iris-T medium range sam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Should we concerned about this?

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/07/world/asia/china-hacking-military-aria.html


----------



## LtMaverick

Fl0gger said:


> kan ada test psiko nya dr hasil test tersebut biasanya di ketahui cocok nya di bidang apa tinggal mereka memilih kecabangan apa yang sesuai dgn hasil psiko mereka regard



is that the case? i've rarely heard/seen PAPK graduate became a Combat Leader cuz most of the officer in Satpur i've see and known were like 90% are Military Academy Graduate (or should i say the West Pointers) rather than OCS/PAPK. cuz one of my uncle was PAPK Graduate and most of his colleagues and his Junior pretty much going straight into staffing duty tho.

but as i said earlier its rare to see but i found at least documented one like this http://al90nugraha.blogspot.com/2019/03/alumni-sepa-pk-yang-menjadi-komandan.html
and also i found some a bit modern thread like in k*sk*s said they either got relation or know some of the Mil members they met are PaPk graduate and they were in Satpur too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

https://republika.co.id/berita/qa0hn4354/bin-sudah-monitor-alat-peretas-dari-china






Kansel said:


> Should we concerned about this?
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/07/world/asia/china-hacking-military-aria.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Lasa-X said:


> Well for hanud, I prefer Rheinmettal solution Skyranger + chiron manpads. For towed AAG, oerlikon 35mm twin guns (the original, not like type-90 made in China).
> Commonality with Navy (guns and ammo) and AF (chiron).
> 
> Why chiron, you may ask? Because that was offered by Rheinmettal AD to protect Natuna along with Iris-T medium range sam.
> View attachment 630797


Why would you want the Skyguard when most countries are replacing them with newer systems like the Skyshield? Better to just have the Skyshield as the standard Tri-Service static AA gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Chestnut

Boeing just rolled out the Block III F/A-18 prototype, and they added some neat new features into the aircraft. Keep in mind this isn't even the full package yet. Would be a pretty good replacement for the Su-35 and the Su-30/27.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258758638379896836






Also, a small overview of the Boeing Air Power Teaming drone being showcased alongside an RAAF F/A-18. Considering it's designed to work in hand with the F-35, it is theorized that it won't take much effort to integrate it with an F-16V as it shares many internal features of the the F-35.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257491777600225286
Now I'm not saying we should get in on this. BUT WE SHOULD GET IN ON THIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fl0gger

LtMaverick said:


> is that the case? i've rarely heard/seen PAPK graduate became a Combat Leader cuz most of the officer in Satpur i've see and known were like 90% are Military Academy Graduate (or should i say the West Pointers) rather than OCS/PAPK. cuz one of my uncle was PAPK Graduate and most of his colleagues and his Junior pretty much going straight into staffing duty tho.
> 
> but as i said earlier its rare to see but i found at least documented one like this http://al90nugraha.blogspot.com/2019/03/alumni-sepa-pk-yang-menjadi-komandan.html
> and also i found some a bit modern thread like in k*sk*s said they either got relation or know some of the Mil members they met are PaPk graduate and they were in Satpur too.


kurang lebih nya demikian tapi memang tidak di pungkiri jalur sepa dan akmil memiliki peruntukan nya masing" rekan dr sepa biasanya lebih di butuh kan atau peruntukan sesuai spesialisasi fak ilmu nya masing" seperti dokter militer dan juga rekan sepa dlm rekrutment nya memiliki beberapa pengecualian seperti di perbolehkan nya pengguna an kacamata dlm hal spesialisasi studi tentunya bukan utk kombatan tapi staff tapi ya bilamana sesuai standart dlm kualifikasi combatan dan hasil psiko nya bagus dan sesuai ya ndak menutup kemungkinan regard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> Also, a small overview of the Boeing Air Power Teaming drone being showcased alongside an RAAF F/A-18. Considering it's designed to work in hand with the F-35, it is theorized that it won't take much effort to integrate it with an F-16V as it shares many internal features of the the F-35.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257491777600225286
> Now I'm not saying we should get in on this. BUT WE SHOULD GET IN ON THIS.


Well, that's what im trying to say in the last few pages


----------



## LtMaverick

Fl0gger said:


> kurang lebih nya demikian tapi memang tidak di pungkiri jalur sepa dan akmil memiliki peruntukan nya masing" rekan dr sepa biasanya lebih di butuh kan atau peruntukan sesuai spesialisasi fak ilmu nya masing" seperti dokter militer dan juga rekan sepa dlm rekrutment nya memiliki beberapa pengecualian seperti di perbolehkan nya pengguna an kacamata dlm hal spesialisasi studi tentunya bukan utk kombatan tapi staff tapi ya bilamana sesuai standart dlm kualifikasi combatan dan hasil psiko nya bagus dan sesuai ya ndak menutup kemungkinan regard



yes, cuz indo's potential on OCS/Sepa Pk graduate to became combatant are still small, and ofc they had some place for people with less physical fitness or condition safe to say, but yeah if somehow they're on the peak. they ofc will be a combatant in either way


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Tomorrow at 10pm

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
A glimpse of our eMLU Viper full with (training) AMRAAM


----------



## Lasa-X

Chestnut said:


> Why would you want the Skyguard when most countries are replacing them with newer systems like the Skyshield? Better to just have the Skyshield as the standard Tri-Service static AA gun.


It's good if the marine choose skyshield but if the budget said otherwise, skyguard also good stuff. Of course the newest gen of skyguard. Not the 70-80's legend skyguard.





Basically this is the system that was hoped by marinir but ended up with type-90 guns. So give them the original ones.


----------



## Chestnut

It'll be more expensive in the long run to get the GDF if everyone else is likely getting the Skyshield. The term "cry once, buy once" applies a lot here.


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Raduga said:


> https://republika.co.id/berita/qa0hn4354/bin-sudah-monitor-alat-peretas-dari-china
> 
> View attachment 630933



The headline title is too ridiculous. I don't want to imagine how further ridiculous the article write up


----------



## striver44

according to alman we ditch c705 for MM40 blk III. good news but I don't think the onboard electronics is enough to reap the full potential of the 180km+ range


----------



## Kansel

Beautiful

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Beautiful
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Look like Turks falcon








Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Hope Polri willing to use Komodo armaments products, they are top notch with modern manufacturing method.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

striver44 said:


> according to alman we ditch c705 for MM40 blk III. good news  but I don't think the onboard electronics is enough to reap the full potential of the 180km+ range


Then it means KCR will helped by OTHT scheme (targeting is done or helped by other ship or said plane in the area which have more radar acquisition range).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Innalillahi wa Inna Ilayhi Rojiun..telah berpulang ke Rahmatullah Bpk.Jend(purn) Djoko Santoso.M.Si mantan Panglima TNI di RSPAD pagi ini jam 06.30.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Beautiful
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram





Nike said:


> Look like Turks falcon
> 
> View attachment 631121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Polri willing to use Komodo armaments products, they are top notch with modern manufacturing method.


I don't know why but RTAF F16 eMLU looks more GARANG in my eyes even though ours and theirs using practically the same camouflage.











mejikuhibiu said:


> Innalillahi wa Inna Ilayhi Rojiun..telah berpulang ke Rahmatullah Bpk.Jend(purn) Djoko Santoso.M.Si mantan Panglima TNI di RSPAD pagi ini jam 06.30.


Innalillahi wa Inna Ilayhi Rojiun


----------



## Daniel808

Jatosint said:


> Maybe it also depends on the brand? AR500 Level III armor can defeat 7.62x51
> https://www.ar500armor.com/ar500-armor-body-armor/level-iii-body-armor.html
> 
> ====================================================================
> If it's really PLAN Type 903, maybe Pusen/TNIAU chooses to upload this photo to 'nyindir'* China?
> 
> *(what is the exact translation for nyindir in English?)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258389570166484992



That Supply Ship must be from one of their Indian Ocean Naval Task Force en route to their Djibouti Naval Base.

Who dispatched several days before from their South China Sea Naval Base, Yongshu Island probably









It's just not their style to send a supply ship wandering alone without any escort ship.
There must be their Destroyer lurking behind some miles away.

Hope there is another good photos for that Task Force, so I can post that photos in Chinese Defence forum section



striver44 said:


> Arming the F16s with harpoon should be made a priority



You need a better weapon than harpoon, if you want to send the message to them.
They are not Malaysian level

Harpoon have range only 200+ km.
Meanwhile, their Destroyer Fleet using HHQ-9 Missile for Long Range Anti Air Cover with 300+ km range capability.

That's mean they can shoot you before you can shoot them.
They will not get the message if you using harpoon


----------



## striver44

^^^^^^
retard alert

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> Then it means KCR will helped by OTHT scheme (targeting is done or helped by other ship or said plane in the area which have more radar acquisition range).



Its means KCR mostly will work as firing nodes platform, with their combat management system and integrated data link they can use fedback from other OTH platform 



striver44 said:


> ^^^^^^
> retard alert


 
Ramadhan i would not to give up my fasting to comment on that, need to saving it up until Maghreeb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jatosint

I'm making an infographic about Doni Monardo military qualification badges (just like the one I did with Prabowo). Can anyone help me identify this badge? He had this badge at least since he was still in Kopassus. It's probably from US/South Korea


----------



## Nilgiri

Jatosint said:


> I'm making an infographic about Doni Monardo military qualification badges (just like the one I did with Prabowo). Can anyone help me identify this badge? He had this badge at least since he was still in Kopassus. It's probably from US/South Korea
> 
> View attachment 631178



Looks like US scuba diver badge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> Looks like US scuba diver badge




Just found Danush artillery 155 mm is actually capable platform and had light weight at 13 tonnes, and the manufacturing prices is around 1,8 million us dollar per piece. India is in process to replace their old artillery toward Danush. I would like to take a look at the possibility of acquisition as Indonesia is in process to replace many of their old artillery units within their first rate frontline unit with newer and capable platform and dump the old system toward second line territorial region command artillery units.



Profile Yon Arhanud 1 Kostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Just found Danush artillery 155 mm is actually capable platform and had light weight at 13 tonnes, and the manufacturing prices is around 1,8 million us dollar per piece. India is in process to replace their old artillery toward Danush. I would like to take a look at the possibility of acquisition as Indonesia is in process to replace many of their old artillery units within their first rate frontline unit with newer and capable platform and dump the old system toward second line territorial region command artillery units.
> 
> 
> 
> Profile Yon Arhanud 1 Kostrad


Their artillery are licensed Bofors FH77 , why dont we seek the og manufacturer instead ?


----------



## Cromwell

striver44 said:


> ^^^^^^
> retard alert


The way that person address us as " you " instead of " we ", that man above is no Indonesian as he prescribes in his/her Bio

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> Their artillery are licensed Bofors FH77 , why dont we seek the og manufacturer instead ?



No, it was different. Their look maybe close to those bofors but they are improved indigenous version and had nothing to do with the bofors, thing like Anoa and VAB in analogue



Cromwell said:


> The way that person address us as " you " instead of " we ", that man above is no Indonesian as he prescribes in his/her Bio



I found several people with alike minded in this forum. Chinese uber alles, oh maybe PRC uber alles mindset.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

Another m3 amphibious RIG and tatra recovery vehicle is arrived , i hope we buy more tatra truck product , after failed norinco truck transfer of technology case with PT.AIU , i really seeing tatra as another hope

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

I wish Indonesia can developed their own VLS and Naval and ground based Air defense missile system. It is an necessary steps to gaining more foothold on defense industry. The likes of South Africa (with their Ukhomto) and Israel (with their Barak) itselves prove one doesnt need to have large fleets Navy like the USA or China to developed such system. Indonesia itselves need large number of surface combatant Warships in the future to secure the nation it is imperative to developed a complete package of Naval system, starting from Air search defense radar, naval radar, VLS, Air defense missile, gun based Close weapon system , ECM, jamming, AEW, CMS, set of radio system and satellite comm. including tactical data link and AShM. Indonesia need to emulated the way of South Korean and Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Nilgiri said:


> Looks like US scuba diver badge


Ah, yes, looks like it was indeed US scuba diver badge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256776419616583682


----------



## umigami

*Rencana Pelibatan TNI Hadapi Terorisme Dianggap Membahayakan HAM*
Sabtu, 9 Mei 2020 19:59 WIB




*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Koalisi masyarakat sipil yang terdiri dari sejumlah lembaga yang fokus pada isu hak asasi manusia (HAM) meminta seluruh fraksi di DPR RI menolak rancangan Peraturan Presiden tentang Tugas TNI dalam Mengatasi Aksi Terorisme. Mereka berdalih aturan itu berbahaya bagi penegakan hukum dan HAM di Indonesia dan bertentangan dengan Undang-Undang tentang TNI.

Koalisi menilai aturan itu memberikan mandat yang luas dan berlebihan kepada TNI. Terlebih pengaturan tersebut tidak diikuti mekanisme akuntabilitas militer yang jelas untuk tunduk pada sistem peradilan umum.

Menurut koalisi, hal itu membuat penanganan tindak pidana terorisme oleh TNI lewat fungsi penangkalan, penindakan dan pemulihan (Pasal 2 Rancangan Perpres) memberi cek kosong bagi militer dan berbahaya.

"Jika terjadi kesalahan dalam operasi yang mengakibatkan terlanggarnya hak-hak warga negara, mekanisme pertanggungjawabannya menjadi tidak jelas," kata peneliti Imparsial, Husein Ahmad, dalam keterangan tertulis, Sabtu, 9 Mei 2020.

Deputi Koordinator KontraS, Feri Kusuma, menuturkan pengaturan fungsi penangkalan seperti yang tertuang dalam Pasal 3 rancangan ini sangat luas, namun tanpa penjelasan yang lebih rinci. Imbasnya TNI berhak terlibat dalam penanganan tindak pidana terorisme, baik di dalam maupun di luar negeri.

Koordinator Program Perhimpunan Bantuan Hukum dan HAM Indonesia (PBHI), Julius Ibrani, berujar istilah penangkalan tidak dikenal dalam Undang-Undang No 5 Tahun 2018 tentang Pemberantasan Tindak Pidana Terorisme. Menurut dia, UU tersebut hanya mengenal istilah pencegahan yang dikoordinasikan oleh BNPT, bukan TNI. "Berbeda halnya dengan Rancangan Perpres ini, TNI diberi kewenangan untuk dapat melakukan pencegahan (Pasal 7 Rancangan Perpres)," tuturnya.

Julius mencontohkan masalah yang bisa timbul jika perpres ini sah adalah militer bisa mengambil alih tugas penegak hukum. Padahal hakikat dibentuknya TNI adalah sebagai alat pertahanan negara yang dilatih untuk menghadapi perang. "Bukan untuk penegakan hukum," ujar dia.

Direktur LBH Pers, Ade Wahyudin, menambahkan tugas militer dalam mengatasi kejahatan terorisme selayaknya ditujukan khusus untuk menghadapi ancaman di luar negeri, seperti pembajakan kapal atau pesawat atau operasi pembebasan warga negara Indonesia di luar negeri.

Jika TNI ingin terlibat penanganan terorisme di dalam negeri, maka sifatnya hanya perbantuan kepada aparat penegak hukum. Pelibatannya pun harus melalui keputusan politik negara seperti yang tertuang dalam UU No 34 Tahun 2004 tentang TNI, yakni keputusan presiden yang dikonsultasikan dengan DPR

"Sementara di dalam Rancangan perpres ini, pengerahan TNI dalam mengatasi tindak pidana terorisme dapat dilakukan hanya melalui keputusan presiden tanpa ada pertimbangan DPR yang disyaratkan oleh UU TNI," ucap Husein.

TEMPO

So, is it good or bad?


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> *Rencana Pelibatan TNI Hadapi Terorisme Dianggap Membahayakan HAM*
> Sabtu, 9 Mei 2020 19:59 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Koalisi masyarakat sipil yang terdiri dari sejumlah lembaga yang fokus pada isu hak asasi manusia (HAM) meminta seluruh fraksi di DPR RI menolak rancangan Peraturan Presiden tentang Tugas TNI dalam Mengatasi Aksi Terorisme. Mereka berdalih aturan itu berbahaya bagi penegakan hukum dan HAM di Indonesia dan bertentangan dengan Undang-Undang tentang TNI.
> 
> Koalisi menilai aturan itu memberikan mandat yang luas dan berlebihan kepada TNI. Terlebih pengaturan tersebut tidak diikuti mekanisme akuntabilitas militer yang jelas untuk tunduk pada sistem peradilan umum.
> 
> Menurut koalisi, hal itu membuat penanganan tindak pidana terorisme oleh TNI lewat fungsi penangkalan, penindakan dan pemulihan (Pasal 2 Rancangan Perpres) memberi cek kosong bagi militer dan berbahaya.
> 
> "Jika terjadi kesalahan dalam operasi yang mengakibatkan terlanggarnya hak-hak warga negara, mekanisme pertanggungjawabannya menjadi tidak jelas," kata peneliti Imparsial, Husein Ahmad, dalam keterangan tertulis, Sabtu, 9 Mei 2020.
> 
> Deputi Koordinator KontraS, Feri Kusuma, menuturkan pengaturan fungsi penangkalan seperti yang tertuang dalam Pasal 3 rancangan ini sangat luas, namun tanpa penjelasan yang lebih rinci. Imbasnya TNI berhak terlibat dalam penanganan tindak pidana terorisme, baik di dalam maupun di luar negeri.
> 
> Koordinator Program Perhimpunan Bantuan Hukum dan HAM Indonesia (PBHI), Julius Ibrani, berujar istilah penangkalan tidak dikenal dalam Undang-Undang No 5 Tahun 2018 tentang Pemberantasan Tindak Pidana Terorisme. Menurut dia, UU tersebut hanya mengenal istilah pencegahan yang dikoordinasikan oleh BNPT, bukan TNI. "Berbeda halnya dengan Rancangan Perpres ini, TNI diberi kewenangan untuk dapat melakukan pencegahan (Pasal 7 Rancangan Perpres)," tuturnya.
> 
> Julius mencontohkan masalah yang bisa timbul jika perpres ini sah adalah militer bisa mengambil alih tugas penegak hukum. Padahal hakikat dibentuknya TNI adalah sebagai alat pertahanan negara yang dilatih untuk menghadapi perang. "Bukan untuk penegakan hukum," ujar dia.
> 
> Direktur LBH Pers, Ade Wahyudin, menambahkan tugas militer dalam mengatasi kejahatan terorisme selayaknya ditujukan khusus untuk menghadapi ancaman di luar negeri, seperti pembajakan kapal atau pesawat atau operasi pembebasan warga negara Indonesia di luar negeri.
> 
> Jika TNI ingin terlibat penanganan terorisme di dalam negeri, maka sifatnya hanya perbantuan kepada aparat penegak hukum. Pelibatannya pun harus melalui keputusan politik negara seperti yang tertuang dalam UU No 34 Tahun 2004 tentang TNI, yakni keputusan presiden yang dikonsultasikan dengan DPR
> 
> "Sementara di dalam Rancangan perpres ini, pengerahan TNI dalam mengatasi tindak pidana terorisme dapat dilakukan hanya melalui keputusan presiden tanpa ada pertimbangan DPR yang disyaratkan oleh UU TNI," ucap Husein.
> 
> TEMPO
> 
> So, is it good or bad?


terorisme dalam skala seperti apa ? kalau sudah sebesar Sulu , ISIS ,IRA , Arakan yang sudah menjadi grup paramiliter apa polisi sanggup ?

TNI hanya untuk menghadapi perang , sekarang juga ada stigma "perang terhadap terorisme" .


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> terorisme dalam skala seperti apa ? kalau sudah sebesar Sulu , ISIS ,IRA , Arakan yang sudah menjadi grup paramiliter apa polisi sanggup ?



We got Brimob, they are large enough (around 50-60 000 member) and they can be armed heavily to guard against large scale local disturbance.

Not to mention, Polisi got Sabhara corps and they are usually being armed with assault rifle and supported by SUV car.


----------



## Chestnut

The only military assets involved in COIN/Counter-terrorism within state boundaries should really just be the Air Force and Army aviation, things that the POLRI lacks/should not have to prevent the blurring of roles. The POLRI can do the brunt of the ground work. 

If they do go ahead with a Tri-service Komcad program then you can see them likely supplementing POLRI units similar to what the US National Guard does with their civilian counterparts.


----------



## Nike

Actually there is little to no reason TNI to be deployed actively to curbs terrorism. Jakarta need more decisive to put TNI into their supposed roles, if condition persist or quite urgency they can be deployed as supporting roles, but the spearhead should be in Police shoulder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Chestnut said:


> The only military assets involved in COIN/Counter-terrorism within state boundaries should really just be the Air Force and Army aviation, things that the POLRI lacks/should not have to prevent the blurring of roles. The POLRI can do the brunt of the ground work.
> 
> If they do go ahead with a* Tri-service Komcad program then you can see them likely supplementing POLRI units similar to what the US National Guard does with their civilian counterparts.*


this


----------



## Nike




----------



## Being-Art

Nike said:


>


hmm I think that's RB M57, not RPG-29. 

https://www.indomiliter.com/rb-m57-mungkinkah-ini-jenis-rpg-yang-digunakan-brimob-polri/


----------



## Jatosint

What kind of role/authority that will be given to the TNI by the new counterterrorism law? Is official Polri request no longer needed for TNI to joint counter-terrorism ops?


----------



## Nike

Being-Art said:


> hmm I think that's RB M57, not RPG-29.
> 
> https://www.indomiliter.com/rb-m57-mungkinkah-ini-jenis-rpg-yang-digunakan-brimob-polri/



Yup thats not RPG 29 as RPG 29 is enclosed type unlike RPG 2/7 family



Chestnut said:


> The only military assets involved in COIN/Counter-terrorism within state boundaries should really just be the Air Force and Army aviation, things that the POLRI lacks/should not have to prevent the blurring of roles. The POLRI can do the brunt of the ground work.
> 
> If they do go ahead with a Tri-service Komcad program then you can see them likely supplementing POLRI units similar to what the US National Guard does with their civilian counterparts.



Actually Polri itself need to be strengthen especially for their aviation assets and light weight patrol car. For police have Heavy machine gun/rapid cannon up to 30 mm caliber actually still okay to me, as they actually having operated something like greyhound apc in the past



Jatosint said:


> What kind of role/authority that will be given to the TNI by the new counterterrorism law? Is official Polri request no longer needed for TNI to joint counter-terrorism ops?



You should know its not all about roles but resources scramble opportunity...


----------



## Cromwell

Humvee somewhere in Jakarta













Nike said:


> No, it was different. Their look maybe close to those bofors but they are improved indigenous version and had nothing to do with the bofors, thing like Anoa and VAB in analogue
> 
> 
> 
> I found several people with alike minded in this forum. Chinese uber alles, oh maybe PRC uber alles mindset.


Not several many but then since this is Pakistani based web forum it is expectable finding Chinese forumers or Chinese symphatisers just this one i see fake Chinese account yet claiming as Indonesian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gen3115

Cromwell said:


> Humvee somewhere in Jakarta
> View attachment 631282
> View attachment 631283
> View attachment 631284



Is this the same Humvee that's usually parked in the Jakarta SCBD area, the one thats usually parked in the VIP parking in front of the fairgrounds lobby? I always find it funny seeing it parked beside supercars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Humvee somewhere in Jakarta
> View attachment 631282
> View attachment 631283
> View attachment 631284
> 
> 
> 
> Not several many but then since this is Pakistani based web forum it is expectable finding Chinese forumers or Chinese symphatisers just this one i see fake Chinese account yet claiming as Indonesian.



No, he is Indonesian lah, the leftover from kaskus, compatriot of Pitung kw id.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Gen3115 said:


> Is this the same Humvee that's usually parked in the Jakarta SCBD area, the one thats usually parked in the VIP parking in front of the fairgrounds lobby? I always find it funny seeing it parked beside supercars


It belong to certain high rank officer in Marine Corps. Just wondering sometimes on how priorities are set within our armed forces procurement system.



Nike said:


> No, he is Indonesian lah, the leftover from kaskus, compatriot of Pitung kw id.


An Indonesian yet idolises Foreign Armed Force, worse a state entity we're having dispute with. That man must have identity crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> It belong to certain high rank officer in Marine Corps. Just wondering sometimes on how priorities are set within our armed forces procurement system.
> 
> 
> An Indonesian yet idolises Foreign Armed Force, worse a state entity we're having dispute with. That man must have identity crisis.



I had a deep impression of particular id back in the kaskus, dated back in 2010/2011. He/She type will be glad to put and waving PRC flag if they came in forces to Indonesia in the harbour. Well, their conviction still exist till today, such traitorous nature indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> terorisme dalam skala seperti apa ? kalau sudah sebesar Sulu , ISIS ,IRA , Arakan yang sudah menjadi grup paramiliter apa polisi sanggup ?
> 
> TNI hanya untuk menghadapi perang , sekarang juga ada stigma "perang terhadap terorisme" .


Yaudah bkin aja gendermarie/carabineri/jandarma/marcahusse kayak negara2 eropa. Militer tpi bantu polisi.


Raduga said:


> Their artillery are licensed Bofors FH77 , why dont we seek the og manufacturer instead ?


Also indian bofors 155 have some problem dener2 dikorup


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Actually Polri itself need to be strengthen especially for their aviation assets and light weight patrol car. For police have Heavy machine gun/rapid cannon up to 30 mm caliber actually still okay to me, as they actually having operated something like greyhound apc in the past



Based on my time working with them, I don't think we should give them any heavy weapons to be honest. Theres a reason why they were never given any more cannon based assets anymore. The idea of having Komcad units work in hand with them is to supplement them with heavier assets thats not under their control. A form of checks and balances. This is similar to what the National Guard does in America, they provide things like gunship/armor support to local/federal LEO units if need be.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

we need this kind of joint Air force,Navy,Army (coastal artillery) joint anti shipping exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nametag

Raduga said:


> Their artillery are licensed Bofors FH77 , why dont we seek the og manufacturer instead ?



Isn't that the locally produce M777? India had contract with US for licensing it if i'm not mistaken. I don't know why we don't license produce any modern 105/155 mm altillery, we are still lacking in that part despite it being basic necessities. The only locally produce canon we have is the pindad ME105 based on yugoslav M48 which are really outdated and obsolete. cmiiw


----------



## Nilgiri

nametag said:


> Isn't that the locally produce M777? India had contract with US for licensing it if i'm not mistaken. I don't know why we don't license produce any modern 105/155 mm altillery, we are still lacking in that part despite it being basic necessities. The only locally produce canon we have is the pindad ME105 based on yugoslav M48 which are really outdated and obsolete. cmiiw



No bro, its not M777 local production (thats different, and trust me not much ToT was given to India regarding that at all....given close guarded secret on the forging QC for titanium and other materials used there...M777 local % component is very minimal).

Dhanush artillery itself is local effort of indigenisation of bofors (using prior ToT expertise for sure, but also lot of local RnD) by OFB.

On top of that we also have ATAGs, which is an effort by bharat forge (which has done decades of RnD in all kind of metallurgy + application etc) and it has gotten subsumed into a JV with more traditional mil-govt organisations now.


----------



## Lasa-X

nametag said:


> Isn't that the locally produce M777? India had contract with US for licensing it if i'm not mistaken. I don't know why we don't license produce any modern 105/155 mm altillery, we are still lacking in that part despite it being basic necessities. The only locally produce canon we have is the pindad ME105 based on yugoslav M48 which are really outdated and obsolete. cmiiw



Well actually it's from Italy Oto Melara 105mm pack howitzer.


----------



## striver44




----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

*KASAL Resmikan Operasional LANAL Ketapang - Kalbar*

11 Mei 2020





Dermaga Ketapang Kalimantan Barat di waktu malam (photo : KSOP Ketapang 022)

*KASAL Laksamana Siwi Sukma Resmikan Operasional LANAL di Ketapang*

TRIBUNPONTIANAK.CO.ID, MEMPAWAH - Kepala Staf TNI AL (KASAL) Laksamana TNI Siwi Sukma Adji meresmikan operasional Pangkalan TNI AL (Lanal) Ketapang jajaran Lantamal XII Pontianak melalui Video Conference (Vicon).

Vicon tersebut berlangsung dari Gedung Auditorium Denma Mabesal Cilangkap Jakarta dengan Komandan Lantamal XII Pontianak Laksma TNI Agus Hariadi bersama jajaran bertempat di Ruang Operation Room Mako Lantamal XII Pontianak di desa wajok kec Jongkat kab Mempawah pada Rabu (6/5/2020)

Adapun tujuan diresmikannya Lanal Ketapang yaitu terwujudnya pengembangan satuan TNI AL di Kalimantan Barat agar mampu mengantisipasi setiap bentuk ancaman yang akan terjadi, dengan terwujudnya kesiapan pengembangan Pangkalan TNI AL dan Sumber Daya Manusia yang mengawakinya.

Tersedianya fasilitas pangkalan yang ideal bagi TNI AL berupa dermaga beserta sarana dan prasarananya, tersedianya fasilitas perawatan personel berupa fasilitas perkantoran, fasilitas messing dan fasilitas pembinaan pangkalan serta terwujudnya pembangunan poros maritim di bidang pertahanan.

Sasaran diresmikannya Pangkalan TNI Al Operasional di Lanal Ketapang yakni untuk meningkatkan kemampuan satuan Pangkalan TNI AL di wilayah Kalimantan Barat dalam mendukung tugas TNI AL khususnya di wilayah Koarmada I.

Selain itu juga meningkatkan kemampuan Pangkalan Utama TNI AL di seluruh Indonesia dalam memenuhi kebutuhan dukungan terhadap unsur-unsur KRI yang melaksanakan kegiatan operasi di seluruh wilayah yuridiksi nasional Memacu motivasi dalam melaksanakan tugas untuk kemajuan TNI Angkatan Laut

Sebelum dilaksanakanya Peresmian Operasional Lanal Ketapang pada hari Selasa (5/5/2020) Komandan Lantamal XII Pontianak Laksma TNI Agus Hariadi memimpin Upacara Pengukuhan Komandan Pangkalan TNI AL (Lanal) Ketapang Letkol Laut (P) Abdul Rajab Bodro A, M.Tr.Hanla di Mako Lantamal XII Pontianak di Wajok kec Jongkat.

Dalam kegiatan Vicon dengan KSAL dan pengukuhan Komandan Lanal Ketapang di hadiri sejumlah Pejabat Utama Lantamal XII Pontianak. 

(TribunNews)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LtMaverick

btw did anyone know how airborne ASW radar works, can a modern one detect submarine below periscope depth?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

LtMaverick said:


> btw did anyone know how airborne ASW radar works, can a modern one detect submarine below periscope depth?


is there really anti submarine radar ? i thought dipping sonar/variable depth sonar , droppable sonobuoy and MAD (Magnetic anomaly detector) is the common sensor to detect a submerged submarine .





example of magnetic anomaly detector.​unless they were surfaced , they can be detected by airborne maritime surveillance radar .


----------



## LtMaverick

Raduga said:


> is there really anti submarine radar ? i thought dipping sonar/variable depth sonar , droppable sonobuoy and MAD (Magnetic anomaly detector) is the common sensor to detect a submerged submarine .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> example of magnetic anomaly detector.​unless they were surfaced , they can be detected by airborne maritime surveillance radar .



they were available, ocean master 4000 in cn235 mpa could use the capabilities for asw. seaspray 7000e or similiar used on phil ASW wildcats. gannet asv mk19, its been there since ww2 tho.

https://www.sbir.gov/sbirsearch/detail/1606265

quoted from this:https://fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/ac/asw.htm
Nevertheless, the threat of radar detection is sufficient to keep the submarine submerged. Radar systems now used aboard U.S. Navy ASW aircraft include the AN/APS-115 (P-3C), AN/APS-124 (SH-60B), and AN/APS-137 (S-3B, some P-3Cs).


----------



## Raduga

LtMaverick said:


> they were available, ocean master 4000 in cn235 mpa could use the capabilities for asw. seaspray 7000e or similiar used on phil ASW wildcats. gannet asv mk19, its been there since ww2 tho.
> 
> https://www.sbir.gov/sbirsearch/detail/1606265
> 
> quoted from this:https://fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/ac/asw.htm
> Nevertheless, *the threat of radar detection is sufficient to keep the submarine submerged*. Radar systems now used aboard U.S. Navy ASW aircraft include the AN/APS-115 (P-3C), AN/APS-124 (SH-60B), and AN/APS-137 (S-3B, some P-3Cs).


yeah those are maritime surveillance radar, they only detect subs when they surfaced, thus the bold sentence that you posted .


----------



## LtMaverick

Raduga said:


> yeah those are maritime surveillance radar, they only detect subs when they surfaced, thus the bold sentence that you posted .


but they also claimed that it could detect periscope depth sub/snorkel. many modern asw radar could do it tho. that's why i asked is there any more that could even go deeper tho.

Anyway i saw that from wikipedia or some other website, that in 2010 there's no graduation for cadet from any Indo mil(all branches) academy graduate or "Tidak ada lulusan dari _Akmil_." is anyone know what happened? apakah memang pada tahun 2006/7 tidak dibuka pendaftarannya? atau sudah diganti systemnya dari d3 atau sejenisnya menjadi D4?

oh yeah, i heard from a guy on twitter said that our cn-235 MPA are not in good condition, and about why the plane weren't in good condition, he said "tidak bisa merawat". is it true or not? it seems unlikely for me since 2007 TNI already procure cn-235 MPA, and operated many plane, like c-295 mpa, B737-2x9, fighter jet, etc. or the navy could operate another similiar plane in good condition.


----------



## umigami

LtMaverick said:


> but they also claimed that it could detect periscope depth sub/snorkel. many modern asw radar could do it tho. that's why i asked is there any more that could even go deeper tho.
> 
> Anyway i saw that from wikipedia or some other website, that in 2010 there's no graduation for cadet from any Indo mil(all branches) academy graduate or "Tidak ada lulusan dari _Akmil_." is anyone know what happened? apakah memang pada tahun 2006/7 tidak dibuka pendaftarannya? atau sudah diganti systemnya dari d3 atau sejenisnya menjadi D4?
> 
> oh yeah, i heard from a guy on twitter said that our cn-235 MPA are not in good condition, and about why the plane weren't in good condition, he said "tidak bisa merawat". is it true or not? it seems unlikely for me since 2007 TNI already procure cn-235 MPA, and operated many plane, like c-295 mpa, B737-2x9, fighter jet, etc. or the navy could operate another similiar plane in good condition.


Air force's MPA or navy?
Air force use CN 235 and 295 regularly.
If it's Navy, well just give Poseidon to the Air force.


----------



## LtMaverick

umigami said:


> Air force's MPA or navy?
> Air force use CN 235 and 295 regularly.
> If it's Navy, well just give Poseidon to the Air force.


He said, "all" but i believe there's no way, except we got embargoes or such.



, should i post the link or full screenshot about it without censor or keep it like this?


----------



## Nike

LtMaverick said:


> He said, "all" but i believe there's no way, except we got embargoes or such.
> View attachment 631499
> , should i post the link or full screenshot about it without censor or keep it like this?



Not at all, if i must said take it with pinch of salt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LtMaverick

Nike said:


> Not at all, if i must said take it with pinch of salt


yeah kinda agree on that hahaha


----------



## Nike

LtMaverick said:


> yeah kinda agree on that hahaha



Our cn235 mpa is quite new, with the recent addition is in may 2019 ...there is no way with guarantee still on the OeM bill they can be neglected 

https://puspenerbal.tnial.mil.id/Ne...0-MPA-Sepanyol-masuk-jajaran-Puspenerbal.html


----------



## LtMaverick

Nike said:


> Our cn235 mpa is quite new, with the recent addition is in may 2019 ...there is no way with guarantee still on the OeM bill they can be neglected
> 
> https://puspenerbal.tnial.mil.id/Ne...0-MPA-Sepanyol-masuk-jajaran-Puspenerbal.html


yeah like even we got c295 that just got in to the inventory last year, there's nowhere even like other aircraft would be unfit for service when cn235 are unfit for service. how's the flanker still flying when the cn235 grounded cuz lack of maintenance, that's some pure BS hahaha


----------



## Cromwell

I know The Navy is very fond of MBDA Exocet also we have no platform to operate this one yet i wonder what are we going to do with this ?


----------



## striver44

Cromwell said:


> I know The Navy is very fond of MBDA Exocet also we have no platform to operate this one yet i wonder what are we going to do with this ?
> View attachment 631530


strap it on one of our B737 surveiilance, make it quasi naval strike bomber


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> I know The Navy is very fond of MBDA Exocet also we have no platform to operate this one yet i wonder what are we going to do with this ?
> View attachment 631530


Our new heavy frigates perhaps?
But I'll pick NSM over this anytime


----------



## Kansel

striver44 said:


> strap it on one of our B737 surveiilance, make it quasi naval strike bomber


I don't like to be that one guy, but AFAIK our surveiller is not capable enough to carry weapon at all. Not even sonobuoy


----------



## striver44

Kansel said:


> I don't like to be that one guy, but AFAIK our surveiller is not capable enough to carry weapon at all. Not even sonobuoy


then modified it


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> I know The Navy is very fond of MBDA Exocet also we have no platform to operate this one yet i wonder what are we going to do with this ?
> View attachment 631530




https://militaryleak.com/2018/08/10/truck-based-rbs15-coastal-defence-batteries/


----------



## zargonmuntanu

Cromwell said:


> I know The Navy is very fond of MBDA Exocet also we have no platform to operate this one yet i wonder what are we going to do with this ?
> View attachment 631530



Truck-based launcher for coastal defense maybe


----------



## striver44

hey @Chestnut Is the KCR-40 FAC project dead in the water already???, I don't see any more ships getting installed with electronics and missiles? you seems to know a bit or two about this.


----------



## Kansel

striver44 said:


> then modified it


At this point, it's better to get P8 tho no need to modify it.


----------



## Chestnut

striver44 said:


> then modified it


You know how expensive that would be? Better to just buy a new P-8.



Cromwell said:


> I know The Navy is very fond of MBDA Exocet also we have no platform to operate this one yet i wonder what are we going to do with this ?
> View attachment 631530


They should really just give up with the RBS and the Gripen. The only front SAAB is going to win is the AT weapons department and C4I department.


----------



## Chestnut

striver44 said:


> hey @Chestnut Is the KCR-40 FAC project dead in the water already???, I don't see any more ships getting installed with electronics and missiles? you seems to know a bit or two about this.


Yep.


----------



## Cromwell

striver44 said:


> strap it on one of our B737 surveiilance, make it quasi naval strike bomber


This presentation is for Navy not Air Force, those Boeing 737 surveillance belongs to 5th Squadron



umigami said:


> Our new heavy frigates perhaps?
> But I'll pick NSM over this anytime


From what rumours i've read even next frigates will be also armed with Exocet mm40 B3



Nike said:


> https://militaryleak.com/2018/08/10/truck-based-rbs15-coastal-defence-batteries/


Back in 2011 there was presentation for land based anti-ship missile battery from MBDA idk whether in future plan we're getting something like that


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> You know how expensive that would be? Better to just buy a new P-8.
> 
> 
> They should really just give up with the RBS and the Gripen. The only front SAAB is going to win is the AT weapons department and C4I department.


I know Gripen, RBS-15 and even Erieye AEWC have slim chance being acquired. I bet Saab should focus on NLAW, Carl Gustav, RBS-70 & electronic subsystems


----------



## Chestnut

Cromwell said:


> Back in 2011 there was presentation for land based anti-ship missile battery from MBDA idk whether in future plan we're getting something like that


The problem was the the Navy and the Army couldn't decide on who to operate it so in the end it wasn't pursued.



Cromwell said:


> I know Gripen, RBS-15 and even Erieye AEWC have slim chance being acquired. I bet Saab should focus on NLAW, Carl Gustav, RBS-70 & electronic subsystems


Just stick with infantry AT and electronic subsystems. MBDA and THALES are the preferential bidders on any AShM and SAM contracts.


----------



## Var Dracon

Treva 15 recovery vehicle made by Excalibur army


----------



## Chestnut

They should really just look into standardizing all tactical trucks to the Tatra models. For the most part they're reliable as hell and aren't as expensive as say MAN or Oshkosh trucks and with CSG looking to build a factory here you can arguably just invite Tatra to make them here. 

There's absolutely no reason to have literally 20 different truck models apart from the obvious corruption scheme.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

https://www.asiapacificdefensejourn...yM_ghpu1bYTrNbQ8JiVcAkPg--AFW3_aG0xj3L_-o&m=1

Lesson learned from type of Japanese order for their military industry to being keep afloat. Just keep ordered the weapon system for every fucking year even when you must buy peanuts, without delay. This is important to keep the line production is keep alive and the skills set for the worker is stay put.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Hmmm, late delivery?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260116278448021504


----------



## Kansel

Jatosint said:


> Hmmm, late delivery?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260116278448021504


Did you notice there's also Panther which I'm asking why it's not delivered yet?



Chestnut said:


> They should really just look into standardizing all tactical trucks to the Tatra models. For the most part they're reliable as hell and aren't as expensive as say MAN or Oshkosh trucks and with CSG looking to build a factory here you can arguably just invite Tatra to make them here.
> 
> There's absolutely no reason to have literally 20 different truck models apart from the obvious corruption scheme.


CSG is such a bless for our modernization and to push our defence industries capabilities


----------



## Chestnut

I'm just happy Pindad doesn't have the monopoly anymore. In fact if you invite more of them to build factories here you'd see prices go down across the board. It's not like it's a bad thing, more factories = more jobs. The only reason the government held on to the state monopoly for the longest time is to just maximize money in their pockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jatosint

Kansel said:


> Did you notice there's also Panther which I'm asking why it's not delivered yet?



If you look at this Jane's article, it is either the 11th Panther or one of those who will be refit with full ASW kit
https://www.janes.com/article/93706...submarine-surface-kits-for-five-more-panthers
================================================================

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260155711792623617


----------



## Brainsucker

Nike said:


> I had a deep impression of particular id back in the kaskus, dated back in 2010/2011. He/She type will be glad to put and waving PRC flag if they came in forces to Indonesia in the harbour. Well, their conviction still exist till today, such traitorous nature indeed.



Who said that? Is he/she here?


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Chestnut said:


> I'm just happy Pindad doesn't have the monopoly anymore. In fact if you invite more of them to build factories here you'd see prices go down across the board. It's not like it's a bad thing, more factories = more jobs. The only reason the government held on to the state monopoly for the longest time is to just maximize money in their pockets.


Couldn't agree more m8, i hope there will be another foreign companies like Boeing or Lockheed. We should ask them to build their factories in here. Even MRO facilities would do very good things


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree more m8, i hope there will be another foreign companies like Boeing or Lockheed. We should ask them to build their factories in here. Even MRO facilities would do very good things



It is a tall order for Boeing, Lockheed and Raytheon , as they will keep critical industry at home. But trying to invite will not bring harm surely. 

But actually i prefer to invite the maker of parts and sub components supplier to invest in Indonesia. The like of Rolls royce engine maker and General Electric, MTU friedric sachcen, Siemt pielstik naval engine, Thales and MBDA, or Leonardo is more important


----------



## Chestnut

I'd take Leonardo from that list, MTU and GE already have facilities here.

And if you're wondering why Leonardo...

https://www.leonardodrs.com/products-and-services/trophy-active-protection-system-aps/


----------



## Chestnut

This reminded me, awhile ago whilst I was still in the industry the Marines were planning on looking around for an MRAP for the MEF IV phase. 

The Finnish military just recently accepted the Protolab MiSu MRAP to hopefully replace their Sisu Pasi APC's. Good thing about them is that not only are they amphibious, they're a highly modular platform and considering it's made in Finland, it would be a very cost effective and affordable platform.

https://www.protolab.fi/

Also, it's Finnish, so it's based.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> This reminded me, awhile ago whilst I was still in the industry the Marines were planning on looking around for an MRAP for the MEF IV phase.
> 
> The Finnish military just recently accepted the Protolab MiSu MRAP to hopefully replace their Sisu Pasi APC's. Good thing about them is that not only are they amphibious, they're a highly modular platform and considering it's made in Finland, it would be a very cost effective and affordable platform.
> 
> https://www.protolab.fi/
> 
> Also, it's Finnish, so it's based.


They scrapped the idea? Or still looking for it?


----------



## Chestnut

Beats me, probably someone here might know.


----------



## Kansel

Anyone can provide me some info regarding on Kornas project? Is the program restarted? And who's the contender?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Anyone can provide me some info regarding on Kornas project? Is the program restarted? And who's the contender?


im pretty sure due to current condition , not much discussion/talk about it happened in our mindef .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Kansel said:


> They scrapped the idea? Or still looking for it?





Chestnut said:


> Beats me, probably someone here might know.



They should keep the idea alive. If I remember correctly, our Marine Corps didn't have widely used 4x4 multipurpose wheeled light armored vehicles, like Army with its Komodo, P2, Anoa, etc, or even Air Force with its Turangga, which creates a gap between its standard transport Truck and tracked APC.

Pilihan geser pasukannya dari truk tronton langsung loncat ke BTR/BMP/LVTP

EDIT: Eh lupa deng ada Jeep Korea tapi jumlahnya entah berapa dan kyknya gk pernah dipake buat latihan tempur


----------



## Nike

in 2012 or so US offering their used Humvee for marine corps, but it seems they not take it.

I think we should just stick to local made system in this case, if they want MRAP they should go for Turangga, if they want light apc, ILTV should be a choice, if they want all rounder Komodo all the way

South Korean seems fancy the possibility of operating Mini aircraft carrier , eventhough they dont have large ocean territory unlike certain Big archipelago country in the South 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259765364361134080


----------



## Jatosint

Nike said:


> in 2012 or so US offering their used Humvee for marine corps, but it seems they not take it.
> 
> I think we should just stick to local made system in this case, if they want MRAP they should go for Turangga, if they want light apc, ILTV should be a choice, if they want all rounder Komodo all the way
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259765364361134080



Totally agree, our local defense industry is more than capable to produce 4x4 wheeled multipurpose LAV, hopefully the Marine will choose the same 4x4 that has been operated by the Army/AF

Anyway, Turangga is an APC not MRAP, it has the same protection level as Anoa (CMIIW)


----------



## Var Dracon

Jatosint said:


> Totally agree, our local defense industry is more than capable to produce 4x4 wheeled multipurpose LAV, hopefully the Marine will choose the same 4x4 that has been operated by the Army/AF
> 
> Anyway, Turangga is an APC not MRAP, it has the same protection level as Anoa (CMIIW)



Yes it is an APC, but it has MRAP characteristics (V Hull body). With its 400 HP engine it's still possible to up armored it until it reach 20 ton weight with 20 hp/ton power to weight ratio. Current Turangga is about 8,8 ton, ±3 ton lighter than Anoa.


----------



## initial_d

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
typical hippocrities of western journalism, independent my ***


----------



## Nike

initial_d said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> typical hippocrities of western journalism, independent my ***



Thats why you need the police to taking care of them, dont let the armed forces to joint the hunt directly . Armed forces only needed for their assistance roles like intelligent gathering, to lift the Brimob units by helicopter and other support roles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Jatosint said:


> Totally agree, our local defense industry is more than capable to produce 4x4 wheeled multipurpose LAV, hopefully the Marine will choose the same 4x4 that has been operated by the Army/AF
> 
> Anyway, Turangga is an APC not MRAP, it has the same protection level as Anoa (CMIIW)





Nike said:


> in 2012 or so US offering their used Humvee for marine corps, but it seems they not take it.
> 
> I think we should just stick to local made system in this case, if they want MRAP they should go for Turangga, if they want light apc, ILTV should be a choice, if they want all rounder Komodo all the way
> 
> South Korean seems fancy the possibility of operating Mini aircraft carrier , eventhough they dont have large ocean territory unlike certain Big archipelago country in the South
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259765364361134080


IIRC they didn't take it nor were they looking for locally made vehicles due to wanting the MRAP having amphibious capability. That narrows it down to either the Protolab MiSu or the Russian Typhoon-K.


----------



## initial_d

if it's only mrap, i think our local industries can develop and manufactur it, no need buying it from other country's or license build from foreign product, for me i like the israely wildcat mrap design, we could just "copy" the design


----------



## Chestnut

Like I said, so far there's no amphibious capable MRAP available that is locally made, hence why they were looking abroad. If you can get Protolab or KAMAZ to agree to local production then whatever, but for the most part the military isn't going to wait for local companies to design, test, and retool their factories to produce a vehicle when one is already commercially available. Nationalism be damned.


----------



## Jatosint

Yup, sometimes it's better to just buy off-the-shelf weaponry, especially if you only want to buy it in small numbers

Kecuali kalau emang kebutuhan amphibious MRAP-nya udah kyk Anoa/Komodo yang ratusan jadi bisa nutup biaya RnD dan lini produksi baru


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Raduga said:


> im pretty sure due to current condition , not much discussion/talk about it happened in our mindef .


But so far, which producer joined this program besides Fincantieri?


----------



## striver44

initial_d said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> typical hippocrities of western journalism, independent my ***


Popular front is a project of jake hanrahan which btw supports any kind of separatism including kurdish marxist separatism.


----------



## Chestnut

well, he's entitled to those opinions. The best we could do is just win the hearts and minds campaign on the ground rather than start a pointless social media blackout. It's better to just win the attention of those actually affected than those of outside observers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Credit to Angkasa Review, there is info about Navy accepting shipments of large batch Komodo Armaments rifle













Hope they interested on the Eli gun the company offered, can be a good tandem on their Apc and patrol boats

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jatosint

I'm not following Komodo Armamanet news since they first appeared in our defense market

Are their products 100% made in Indonesia? Did they design their product by themselves?


----------



## Raduga

RM-70 salvo , source : Excalibur army website​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jatosint said:


> I'm not following Komodo Armamanet news since they first appeared in our defense market
> 
> Are their products 100% made in Indonesia? Did they design their product by themselves?



They are made in Indonesia no doubt, but they are Tanfoglio licensed production units in Indonesia to capture ASEAN and Oceania market


----------



## Raduga

Jatosint said:


> I'm not following Komodo Armamanet news since they first appeared in our defense market
> 
> Are their products 100% made in Indonesia? Did they design their product by themselves?


kalo saya lihat dari database nato , komodo armament ini anak perusahaan nya Tanfoglio (itali) , berharap leonardo juga invest disini bikin anak perusahaan .


----------



## Jatosint

Nike said:


> They are made in Indonesia no doubt, but they are Tanfoglio licensed production units in Indonesia to capture ASEAN and Oceania market


I see

Wonder how TNI feel about Komodo's rifle, I mean in terms of weight their rifle is more superior than SS-series: 30% lighter than SS2-V1 thanks to polymer material and skeletonized handguard


----------



## Nike

Jatosint said:


> I see
> 
> Wonder how TNI feel about Komodo's rifle, I mean in terms of weight their rifle is more superior than SS-series: 30% lighter than SS2-V1 thanks to polymer material and skeletonized handguard



I had tested them both personally, quite a quality built. But surely operator on the field had other criteria on how to judge a rifle is a good or a bad ones and i will left it for them to judge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

Nike said:


> I had tested them both personally, quite a quality built. But surely operator on the field had other criteria on how to judge a rifle is a good or a bad ones and i will left it for them to judge.


the komodo rifle use direct impingement right, isn't Such firearms are thus potentially less reliable as a result to the exposure of the firearm's internal moving parts to fouling from cartridge propellant gases.


----------



## Ruhnama

striver44 said:


> Popular front is a project of jake hanrahan which btw supports any kind of separatism including kurdish marxist separatism.


Pkk, opm, baloch separatis any other sepataist is same to me


Jatosint said:


> I see
> 
> Wonder how TNI feel about Komodo's rifle, I mean in terms of weight their rifle is more superior than SS-series: 30% lighter than SS2-V1 thanks to polymer material and skeletonized handguard


Are tni like DI AR style rifle? But many spec ops use AR style, recently like HK 416 is also used. Hk 416 is Short piston AR. So it is more reliable. Maybe if tanfoglio make Piston AR it is good.


----------



## Lasa-X

Komodo riffle has been tested by AL (kodikal? Cmiiw) few years back. So looks like they passed the test.


----------



## Kansel

This batch of rifle goes to satuan Komando Pembinaan Doktrin, Pendidikan dan Latihan Angkatan Laut

I hope this will be our standard issue rifle or atleast this will push pindad to create AR styled rifle.


----------



## Raduga



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jatosint

Kansel said:


> This batch of rifle goes to satuan Komando Pembinaan Doktrin, Pendidikan dan Latihan Angkatan Laut
> 
> I hope this will be our standard issue rifle or atleast this will push pindad to create AR styled rifle.



Are there any special purposes/reasons that the one who received those rifles is Kodiklat's unit, not combat unit?


----------



## Nike

Jatosint said:


> Are there any special purposes/reasons that the one who received those rifles is Kodiklat's unit, not combat unit?



They will be used as guidance and learning step for future assault rifle of the Navy. Afterall who will set the coresponsing guidance for the use of new rifle among all of the Navy units except Kodiklat (cleaning / maintenance regulations, assembly/disasembly regulations, safe keeping and firing set rules, and other set rules)


----------



## Ruhnama

So, tni now interested with AR style rifle?
But navy spec ops also use cz bren. Imho, tni usually use ss series that have CH on rifle side, and it is recipirocating CH. While AR CH is on back of rifle. I think cz bren is good to use


----------



## Kansel

*Menanti KSAU baru yang akan dipilih oleh Presiden Jokowi*

CategoryAngkatan UdaraPosted onMay 14, 2020AuthorRoni SontaniLeave a comment

AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna lahir di Bandung pada 10 Juni 1962. Pada 10 Juni tahun ini, usianya tepat 58 tahun. Secara aturan, lulusan Akademi Angkatan Udara (AAU) tahun 1986 ini pun akan pensiun dari kedinasannya di TNI AU pada usia tersebut.

Mendekati masa pensiun tiba, kelazimannya adalah yang bersangkutan sudah bersiap/disiapkan masuk ke Masa Persiapan Pensiun (MPP).

Untuk calon penggantinya, Markas Besar Tentara Nasional Indonesia (Mabes TNI) melalui Panglima TNI akan mengajukan nama-nama calon KSAU baru kepada Presiden Republik Indonesia untuk dipilih. Nama-nama ini berdasarkan pengajuan dari TNI AU maupun juga dari Mabes TNI.

Presiden RI punya hak preogratif untuk memilih dan/atau menentukan siapa KSAU baru dengan mengacu pada kriteria yang telah memenuhi syarat.

Semua Perwira Tinggi (Pati) TNI AU yang telah berpangkat bintang dua (Marsekal Muda/Marsda) dan bintang tiga (Marsekal Madya/Marsdya) berpeluang untuk dipilih menjadi KSAU.






Dispenau
Kenaikan pangkat dari bintang dua ke bintang tiga, dapat dilakukan dalam waktu singkat melalui penempatan yang bersangkutan di posisi jabatan bintang tiga. Setelah itu, calon KSAU dari bintang tiga akan menempati posisi KSAU dengan pangkat bintang empat.

Ada hal baru di masa pemerintahan Presiden RI Joko Widodo (Jokowi) di mana kenaikan pangkat dari bintang tiga ke bintang empat, langsung diberikan pada saat calon KSAU dilantik menjadi KSAU di Istana Negara. Sehingga, selesai upacara pelantikan, KSAU baru akan keluar dari Istana Negara dengan menyandang empat bintang di bahunya.

*Siapa calon KSAU ke-23?*

Pertanyaan publik dan tentunya juga dari internal TNI AU, siapa yang akan dipilih oleh Presiden Joko Widodo menjadi KSAU yang baru pengganti Marsekal Yuyu? Tentu semua masih menduga-duga dan menunggu. Berdasarkan kebiasaan juga, nama KSAU baru pilihan Presiden RI biasanya muncul/beredar ke publik pada saat mendekati hari pelantikan. Bisa satu hari atau dua hari sebelum pelantikan dilaksanakan.

Nama KSAU baru biasanya diketahui publik dari undangan pelantikan di mana tertera nama KSAU yang akan dilantik, atau melalui pengumuman resmi dari pejabat negara. Bisa juga melalui konfirmasi media kepada pejabat negara dan lain sebagainya. Pada saatnya nanti, nama yang dipilih tentunya akan diketahui publik.

Yang sudah pasti tentu saja bahwa KSAU terpilih nanti akan menjadi KSAU ke-23 yang akan mengemban amanah dari negara.





Dispenau
Nah, sekadar memetakan nama-nama Pati bintang tiga atau yang sudah menduduki jabatan bintang tiga dari TNI AU saat ini, berikut adalah sejumlah nama yang berpeluang masuk bursa calon KSAU ke-23. Mereka adalah:


Marsdya TNI Dedy Permadi. Kelahiran Tasikmalaya, Jawa Barat, 3 April 1963. Lulusan AAU tahun 1985. Berlatar belakang penerbang helikopter. Saat ini menjabat sebagai Komandan Sekolah Staf dan Komando TNI.
Marsdya TNI Fahru Zaini Isnanto. Kelahiran Klaten, Jawa Tengah, 19 September 1963. Lulusan AAU tahun 1986. Berlatar belakang penerbang tempur. Saat ini menjabat sebagai Wakil Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (Wakil KSAU/Wakasau).
Marsyda TNI Wieko Syofyan. Kelahiran Jakarta, 4 April 1964. Lulusan AAU 1986. Berlatar belakang penerbang helikopter. Saat ini menjabat sebagai Wakil Gubernur Lemhannas.
Marsdya TNI Fadjar Prasetyo. Kelahiran Jakarta, 9 April 1966. Lulusan AAU tahun 1988. Berlatar belakang penerbang pesawat angkut VIP. Saat ini menjabat sebagai Panglima Komando Gabungan Wilayah Pertahanan II.
Marsda TNI Donny Ermawan Taufani. Kelahiran Surakarta, Jawa Tengah, 12 Desember 1965. Lulusan AAU 1988. Berlatar belakang penerbang tempur. Saat ini menjabat sebagai Sekretaris Jenderal Kementerian Pertahanan RI (jabatan bintang tiga).
Nama-nama lain yang masih dirahasiakan dan bisa saja menjadi pilihan Presiden Joko Widodo.
Perwira tinggi dengan jabatan bintang tiga dari TNI AU saat ini menempati tujuh pos jabatan. Satu di internal TNI AU dan enam di luar TNI AU. Ketujuh jabatan tersebut adalah Wakil KSAU, Wakil Gubernur Lemhannas, Kabasarnas, Komandan Sesko TNI, Pangkogabwilhan II, Kabais TNI, dan Sekjen Kementerian Pertahanan.

Kabasarnas Marsdya TNI Bagus Puruhito, merupakan perwira tinggi TNI AU paling senior saat ini. Ia adalah lulusan AAU 1984 dan akan pensiun pada 3 Oktober 2020. Sementara Kabais Marsda TNI Kisenda Wiranata Kusumah akan pensiun pada 1 Agustus 2020. Peluang tetap ada, walaupun sisa masa dinas tinggal beberapa bulan lagi.





Dispenau
Siapapun yang terpilih menjadi KSAU nantinya, tentunya itu adalah pilihan terbaik Presiden RI Joko Widodo. Tentunya, tugas utama KSAU yang baru tidak akan kalah berat dari tugas yang telah diemban Marsekal Yuyu Sutisna sejak 19 Januari 2018.

Sejumlah prestasi yang telah dicapai oleh Marsekal Yuyu, baik sekali untuk dilanjutkan dan ditingkatkan lagi oleh KSAU penggantinya.

Roni Sontani

https://www.airspace-review.com/2020/05/14/menanti-ksau-baru-yang-akan-dipilih-oleh-presiden-jokowi/


----------



## Chestnut

Jatosint said:


> I see
> 
> Wonder how TNI feel about Komodo's rifle, I mean in terms of weight their rifle is more superior than SS-series: 30% lighter than SS2-V1 thanks to polymer material and skeletonized handguard


I mean, it felt like any other AR platform. There isn't really anything innovative about them. Their strong points are mostly due to the fact that their products are better made due to an increase usage of automation in the production process compared to Pindad.



initial_d said:


> the komodo rifle use direct impingement right, isn't Such firearms are thus potentially less reliable as a result to the exposure of the firearm's internal moving parts to fouling from cartridge propellant gases.


No, DI being unreliable compared to Piston is a meme. I can guarantee any DI type AR platform can outperform the SS series in reliability any day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike




----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


>


ah US and it's superb customizability, talking about gau-19 , take a look at this .










































-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://cfdintl.com/h-1/
http://cfdintl.com/h-1_fang/
http://cfdintl.com/h-1_oms/
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
our army should seek upgrade package for our 412 like this , that would turn it into one hell of a gunship .​


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> ah US and it's superb customizability, talking about gau-19 , take a look at this .
> 
> View attachment 632218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 632219
> 
> View attachment 632221
> 
> View attachment 632222
> 
> View attachment 632223
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> http://cfdintl.com/h-1/
> http://cfdintl.com/h-1_fang/
> http://cfdintl.com/h-1_oms/
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> our army should seek upgrade package for our 412 like this , that would turn it into one hell of a gunship .​



Thats one hell of lead shower


----------



## Jatosint

Perhaps to be retrofitted since they sent it all the way to Army's central workshop in Bandung. Does anyone know what is the current status of the AMX-13 retrofit program? How many tanks have been upgraded?


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## GraveDigger388

Jatosint said:


> Perhaps to be retrofitted since they sent it all the way to Army's central workshop in Bandung. Does anyone know what is the current status of the AMX-13 retrofit program? How many tanks have been upgraded?
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


They still on this?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

LtMaverick said:


> btw did anyone know how airborne ASW radar works, can a modern one detect submarine below periscope depth?



*sigh* no such thing as ASW radar because its defy the fundamental law of physic. Most radio wave band can't travel underwater, the only band that could travel underwater is ELF band even that is only use to queue sub to go to periscope depth so they could download message using either Sat or UHF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

Nike said:


> They are made in Indonesia no doubt, but they are Tanfoglio licensed production units in Indonesia to capture ASEAN and Oceania market



"Tanfoglio licensed production units in Indonesia to capture ASEAN and Oceania market"
Admin of the Komodo Armament insta page have responded to these kind of statement: They are purely designed and made in Indonesia.

In my opinion they did start as a subsidiary, but they do seem to have already parted from the parent company. Before 2015 you can see Tanfoglio-licensed product in their webpage (mainly pistols, with many variants with local names), but after that they did not seem to produce it anymore. They also built conversion kit for pistol. Now these products cannot be seen in Komodo Armament's website. I think the rights to license-produce it was already ended, so now they're producing their own designs.


----------



## Jatosint

Var Dracon said:


> "Tanfoglio licensed production units in Indonesia to capture ASEAN and Oceania market"
> Admin of the Komodo Armament insta page have responded to these kind of statement: They are purely designed and made in Indonesia.
> 
> In my opinion they did start as a subsidiary, but they do seem to have already parted from the parent company. Before 2015 you can see Tanfoglio-licensed product in their webpage (mainly pistols, with many variants with local names), but after that they did not seem to produce it anymore. They also built conversion kit for pistol. Now these products cannot be seen in Komodo Armament's website. I think the rights to license-produce it was already ended, so now they're producing their own designs.


I found two KA account on IG, komodoarmament and komodo_armament_indonesia, are both of them OA?


----------



## Var Dracon

Jatosint said:


> I found two KA account on IG, komodoarmament and komodo_armament_indonesia, are both of them OA?



The "komodo_armament_indonesia" is owned by Dananjaya Trihardjo (their president director)


----------



## striver44



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jatosint

You missed one


----------



## Nike

seems Indonesia Marine Corps new KAPA is will come from Chezch Excalibur Army 

https://www.excaliburarmy.cz/military-engineering-vehicles-k8


----------



## Chestnut

Makes sense, the most numerous tactical truck they have is the Tatra. Hopefully they get rid of all the other trucks they have and replace them fully with the Tatra models.


----------



## umigami

Pretty old video about locally made Mk82 bomb equivalent. It seems no one posted it here yet




I think they still need to import mk82 for JDAM though.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kansel

This is from 13 May contract

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> This is from 13 May contract
> View attachment 632880


How many we'll get?
Or how much our contract value?
Tinggal bandingin dengan kontrak sebelumnya.


----------



## Var Dracon

umigami said:


> Pretty old video about locally made Mk82 bomb equivalent. It seems no one posted it here yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they still need to import mk82 for JDAM though.





umigami said:


> Pretty old video about locally made Mk82 bomb equivalent. It seems no one posted it here yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they still need to import mk82 for JDAM though.



What make this impressive is how the pilot managed to score hit quite accurately without any guidance (I am aware that the Falcon's targeting computer may helped them).


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Var Dracon said:


> What make this impressive is how the pilot managed to score hit quite accurately without any guidance (I am aware that the Falcon's targeting computer may helped them).


Practice, practice, practice...


----------



## Var Dracon

Nike said:


> seems Indonesia Marine Corps new KAPA is will come from Chezch Excalibur Army
> 
> https://www.excaliburarmy.cz/military-engineering-vehicles-k8



Either that, or we will produce or own KAPA (KAPA RD Mk 1 designed by PT Republik Defensindo)




Apparently, Republik Defensindo is Czech and Slovakian representative




This is their own website
https://defensindo.com/military-vehicles/ifv/

This is their focus back in 2013




Since they're Excalibur Army representative, they may also import Czech-made KAPA






Other alternative for us, is buying KAPA multiguna from PT Wirajayadi Bahari

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> This is from 13 May contract
> View attachment 632880





umigami said:


> How many we'll get?
> Or how much our contract value?
> Tinggal bandingin dengan kontrak sebelumnya.


None, it says so on the contract. It's only for AMRAAM testing equipment.


----------



## Kansel

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=982194195517268





Thoughts on this? IMO we should get more AESA radar Fighter.


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=982194195517268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on this? IMO we should get more AESA radar Fighter.



Getting SU 35 will not alter the odds of Indonesia pilot when engaged Chinese PLAAF. But western oriented fighter is do. There is no brain when we chose Su 35, when the largest threat is coming from the North.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

Marines Amphibious operation

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> None, it says so on the contract. It's only for AMRAAM testing equipment.


Maybe it was price modifications for this one
*Raytheon dapat kontrak membuat rudal AMRAAM, termasuk untuk Indonesia*


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> Maybe it was price modifications for this one
> *Raytheon dapat kontrak membuat rudal AMRAAM, termasuk untuk Indonesia*


No because it says otherwise on the contract details that it's for AMRAAM testing kits.


----------



## mandala

Video profile of Indonesian Army Aviation first female Apache Guardian technician.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

A police station in Paniai, Papua, got attacked. One policeman critically injured and 4 rifles were stolen by the attacker

https://news.detik.com/berita/d-501...kb-1-polisi-luka-bacok-4-senpi-dibawa-kabur/1


----------



## initial_d

Jatosint said:


> A police station in Paniai, Papua, got attacked. One policeman critically injured and 4 rifles were stolen by the attacker
> 
> https://news.detik.com/berita/d-501...kb-1-polisi-luka-bacok-4-senpi-dibawa-kabur/1


why are small police station manned by only one police officer keep 4 assault rifle, 1 ak-47, 1 ak-56, 2 ss-1, where are the other police officer who owned those weapons, why are they not guarding the post!!??


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

initial_d said:


> why are small police station manned by only one police officer keep 4 assault rifle, 1 ak-47, 1 ak-56, 2 ss-1, where are the other police officer who owned those weapons, why are they not guarding the post!!??


Calm down. The perps clearly waited till the guy was alone & strike. We should be thankful the damage was minimal. Material lost was sadly bigger & the guns could be used against us. 

Overall it's not a huge loss on our part.


----------



## Jatosint

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Calm down. The perps clearly waited till the guy was alone & strike. We should be thankful the damage was minimal. Material lost was sadly bigger & the guns could be used against us.
> 
> Overall it's not a huge loss on our part.



It a huge loss. As you said, those rifles can and will be used against our security forces and will cause god knows how many KIA /& WIA


----------



## striver44

any idea how much ammo they stole???? should be very minimal


----------



## Lasa-X

Either being incompetent, anggap remeh or konflik yang dikelola atau dipelihara.

Why not treated situation like in Aceh decades ago. Would they leave one person only in post especially with so many rifle??
Someone needs to be responsible for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Lasa-X said:


> Either being incompetent, anggap remeh or konflik yang dikelola atau dipelihara.
> 
> Why not treated situation like in Aceh decades ago. Would they leave one person only in post especially with so many rifle??
> Someone needs to be responsible for this.


In aceh the rebels are United & organized to the point they have to send in the army. In Papua it's most likely they will be using our stolen gun against themselves.

So no the problem in Papua should not warrant the use of army.


----------



## Nike

First combat fighter female pilot in Indonesia, Ajeng Tresna. She will joint T50i squadron

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mandala

PTDI N219 competitor Cessna SkyCourier first flight.






The design from front nose, windshield to the airframe looks similar to N219.

https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-...5-17/cessna-skycourier-completes-first-flight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

striver44 said:


> any idea how much ammo they stole???? should be very minimal


Hope they didnt take ammo. Anyone know theory about "gun against tyran" concept or "civilian and law enforcment weapon using diffrent caliber, so rebel cannot use military ammo" (?) This theory make by american gun enrhusiast (who affraid their right take away). From their poin of view, usually law enforcement using odd ammo or unusual ammo so rebel/fighter/anything that want uprising has difficulty to get ammo from outside market.
Like this SS Sabhara 7.62×45, only Pindad make this ammo, so rebel must take ammo from police and they cant get supply from outside. 
(Ridiculious theory maybe)

Imho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soman45

From Alman Helvas tweet and from Defense Studies Blog report there are similarities about marine still have about US$70 million allocation for 10 new amphibious recce vehicle even from defense studies report marine already consider the Boomerang from Russia....is that really not easy for marine to switch product like pandur 2 for the sake of commonality?


----------



## Lasa-X

Reashot Xigwin said:


> In aceh the rebels are United & organized to the point they have to send in the army. In Papua it's most likely they will be using our stolen gun against themselves.
> 
> So no the problem in Papua should not warrant the use of army.


It is not about the use of army or no army. 

What I mean is why they left only 1 person in the post with 4 rifles in region where a lot of GPK/KKB?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Soman45 said:


> From Alman Helvas tweet and from Defense Studies Blog report there are similarities about marine still have about US$70 million allocation for 10 new amphibious recce vehicle even from defense studies report marine already consider the Boomerang from Russia....is that really not easy for marine to switch product like pandur 2 for the sake of commonality?


itu kaya nya nyocokin dari berita pihak russia bahwa ada yang terpikat sama APC 8X8 boomerang dari asia tenggara (tapi ga disebutin) , jujur sebener nya juga lebih milih pandur dibanding boomerang .


----------



## Kansel

German beast in action

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Looking additional of this tho lmao



Raduga said:


> itu kaya nya nyocokin dari berita pihak russia bahwa ada yang terpikat sama APC 8X8 boomerang dari asia tenggara (tapi ga disebutin) , jujur sebener nya juga lebih milih pandur dibanding boomerang .


I bet it's Vietnam who's interested in Bumerang. Bumerang is a new product and haven't mass produced yet with US$ 70 million i highly doubt that we'll get 10 bumerang including ammunition, spare parts, crew training etc.


----------



## Lasa-X

Kansel said:


> German beast in action
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Looking additional of this tho lmao
> 
> 
> I bet it's Vietnam who's interested in Bumerang. Bumerang is a new product and haven't mass produced yet with US$ 70 million i highly doubt that we'll get 10 bumerang including ammunition, spare parts, crew training etc.



Yes! Save Marder from extinction!
I don't know why but looks like the army has no interest in Marder? 
There are still a lot of quantity of it before they being dismantled. Save them please!
At least form 3 more battalions


----------



## UMNOPutra

mandala said:


> PTDI N219 competitor Cessna SkyCourier first flight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design from front nose, windshield to the airframe looks similar to N219.
> 
> https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-...5-17/cessna-skycourier-completes-first-flight



Woow .. If this news is accurate ... It is a "tragedy" for your PTDI ..

*Korupsi Penjualan dan Pemasaran Pesawat*
*KPK Tetapkan Eks Dirut PT Dirgantara Indonesia Sebagai Tersangka*

https://www.jawapos.com/nasional/hu...4KgQFssxrBwMCwEg8vw_5c4zY3CQg-EZ2pd-dnCb8vMWE


----------



## Chestnut

T


Lasa-X said:


> Yes! Save Marder from extinction!
> I don't know why but looks like the army has no interest in Marder?
> There are still a lot of quantity of it before they being dismantled. Save them please!
> At least form 3 more battalions


They're getting rid of them unfortunately, the cannons don't even have ammo IIRC.


----------



## Kansel

What's with this marines interest on VPK-7298 boomerang anyway? It's not even official yet nor confirmed by any MoD or Marines personnel is it t?


----------



## Chestnut

That and it'd be a number of years until the Boomerang is ready for export anyways.


----------



## initial_d

UMNOPutra said:


> Woow .. If this news is accurate ... It is a "tragedy" for your PTDI ..
> 
> *Korupsi Penjualan dan Pemasaran Pesawat*
> *KPK Tetapkan Eks Dirut PT Dirgantara Indonesia Sebagai Tersangka*
> 
> https://www.jawapos.com/nasional/hu...4KgQFssxrBwMCwEg8vw_5c4zY3CQg-EZ2pd-dnCb8vMWE


lol, it's a good news if peoples like that being taken away from our SOE and get arrested, making PT. DI healthy from corruption, unless you are one of those who support corruption

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Senegal buy another CN-235 MPA from PTDI.

*Untuk ketiga kalinya, Senegal beli pesawat CN-235 buatan PTDI*

Sabtu, 16 Mei 2020 19:20 WIB






Jakarta (ANTARA) - Pemerintah Senegal untuk ketiga kalinya melakukan pembelian unit CN-235 buatan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), yang akan digunakan sebagai pesawat patroli maritim.

Penandatanganan kesepakatan pembelian pesawat CN-235 tersebut dilakukan di Ibu Kota Dakar, oleh perwakilan PTDI dan perusahaan AD Trade dari Belgia yang mewakili pemerintah Senegal sebagai penyandang dana kredit, demikian keterangan tertulis KBRI Dakar, Sabtu.

Pada awal Maret 2020, Menteri Perencanaan Senegal Dr. Cheikh Kante bersama Duta Besar RI untuk Senegal Mansyur Pangeran telah melakukan kunjungan kerja ke PTDI di Bandung guna menyaksikan secara langsung di lapangan mengenai proses pengerjaan tahap akhir penyelesaian pembuatan pesawat CN-235 pesanan Senegal.

Saat berada di PTDI, Menteri Cheikh Kante menyatakan rasa senang dan kekagumannya melihat perkembangan pengerjaan pesanan CN-235 yang telah mencapai 80 persen. Diharapkan pesawat tersebut dapat dikirim ke Senegal sekitar Agustus-September 2020.

Read more: https://m.antaranews.com/berita/1496240/untuk-ketiga-kalinya-senegal-beli-pesawat-cn-235-buatan-ptdi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soman45

Chestnut said:


> T
> 
> They're getting rid of them unfortunately, the cannons don't even have ammo IIRC.


wait this is the first time i heard it....what happened to marder? so the army wants to get rid of marder?


----------



## Kansel

This is from 18 May 2020 contract


----------



## striver44

Lasa-X said:


> Yes! Save Marder from extinction!
> I don't know why but looks like the army has no interest in Marder?
> There are still a lot of quantity of it before they being dismantled. Save them please!
> At least form 3 more battalions


No we need a more capable platforms. 
Kaplan IFV with 30mm turrets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Literally just replace all tracked IFV's with Kaplan variants and you'd see more benefits than keeping the legacy platofrms.



Kansel said:


> This is from 18 May 2020 contract
> View attachment 633523


Support work contract for the Sniper pods we have/are getting.


----------



## Raduga

so did erieye finally wins against wedgetail and cn-235 ? anyone had info regarding this ? but AFAIK we want AWACS platform using a jet engine right ? 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.janes.com/defence-news/news-detail/2020/05/18/0b99921b-8d67-4b50-97d5-8569f36fa846

18 MAY 2020 00:00 GMT+0

*Saab secures Erieye order from undisclosed customer*


Saab has been contracted to deliver an unspecified number of Erieye airborne early warning and control (AEW&C) systems to an undisclosed customer, the Swedish manufacturer announced on 18 May.





Saab has secured an order for an unspecified number of Erieye airborne early warning and control systems to an undisclosed customer.

The systems, which will be hosted aboard a Saab 2000 twin-turboprop aircraft, are valued at SEK1.553 billion (USD160 million) and will be delivered between 2020 and 2023.

“The industry’s nature is such that due to circumstances concerning the product and customer, further information about the customer will not be announced,” Saab said.

While Saab declined to provide further details, the nature of the system, the contract value, and the delivery timelines all indicate that the order is likely to be for between two and three systems.

Given that Saab’s primary AEW&C offering is the Bombardier 6000/6500-based GlobalEye, utilising the Erieye Extended-Range (ER) radar, it is likely that the Saab 2000-based platforms are for a follow-on customer looking to augment their existing fleet, rather than a new customer looking to acquire the latest solution. The only two customers already known to operate the Saab 2000 AEW&C are Pakistan and Saudi Arabia.

The Saab 2000 AEW&C utilises the Saab (formerly Ericsson) PS-890 Erieye radar system, which is fitted to the aircraft as a dorsal ‘plank’ antenna. It features an electronic warfare suite that includes electronic support, threat-warning and countermeasures dispensing subsystems, an identification friend-or-foe subsystem, command-and-control (C2) capabilities, and a ground-based mission trainer. The aircraft has a 2,868 km range, a cruise speed of 321 kt, and a maximum take-off weight of 22,800 kg.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Saab secures order to deliver AEW&C solution*



Saab has secured an order for the Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) solution Saab 2000 Erieye AEW&C. Credit: allen watkin, London, UK.
Saab has secured a contract for the Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) solution Saab 2000 Erieye AEW&C.

The Skr1.553bn ($160m) valued order is expected to be delivered between 2020 and 2023. Work for the task order will be carried out in Gothenburg, Järfälla, Linköping, Luleå and Arboga in Sweden. The company did not disclose further information about the customer.

https://www.airforce-technology.com/news/saab-order-aewc-solution/


----------



## striver44

certainly not us , maybe pakistan


----------



## Chestnut

Doubt. Likely a Middle Eastern customer.


----------



## striver44

Korps Marinir Mencari Tambahan Panser Amfibi Baru

18 Mei 2020





Panser intai amfibi BTR80A Korps Marinir TNI AL (photo : Marinir)

Berdasarkan sumber yang dapat dipercaya, Korps Marinir masih mempunyai sisa dana Rp 1 triliun (USD 70 juta) untuk membeli 10 kendaraan tempur berupa panser intai amfibi.

Panser intai amfibi ini masuk sebagai Kompi D dalam Batalyon Kavaleri Korps Marinir. Dengan organisasi seperti sekarang maka dibutuhkan 3 kompi panser intai untuk 3 Pasukan Marinir TNI AL.

Panser intai amfibi (Pintam) yang sekarang dimiliki Korps Marinir TNI AL adalah 12 BTR-80A. Kendaraan ini sejak tahun 2006 dikirimkan semua mengikuti misi perdamaian PBB di Timur Tengah sehingga praktis sejak saat itu menjadi terjadi kekosongan. 

Sebelum mempunyai kendaraan pintam BTR-80A Korps Marinir mengoperasikan kendaraan 4x4 jenis BRDM-1 dari Uni Sovyet, kendaraan ini datang bersamaan dengan kedatangan kendaraan-kendaraan tempur Korps Marinir dari Uni Sovyet pada tahun '60an.

Mungkin ada yang bertanya bagaimana dengan kendaraan BTR4 yang didatangkan dari Ukraina. Sebagaimana diketahui, Kementerian Pertahanan membeli 5 kendaraan tempur dari Ukraina sebagai kendaraan panser intai amfibi, namun ada kendala ketika kendaraan ini difungsikan sebagai kendaraan amfibi, karena itulah akhirnya 5 kendaraan pintam ini dipindahkan ke batalyon lain, jadi akhirnya fungsi pintam kosong lagi.

Sebenarnya Korps Marinir juga telah ditawari Anoa amfibi 6x6 dan Pandur II 8x8 namun sebagai satuan yang telah terbiasa dengan produk blok Timur maka tidak mudah untuk pindah teknologi. Dalam pameran Army 2018 di Moscow rombongan Korps Marinir melakukan penjajakan intens pada produk BTR82A 8x8 dan kendaraan roda rantai BT3F.

Bumerang 8x8

Kabar terbaru, seiring dengan dibukanya pasar ekspor untuk kendaraan VPK-7829 Bumerang 8x8 (Boomerang), maka Korps Marinir beralih pilihannya pada kendaraan ini.

Kendaraan yang didesain VPK ini mempunyai bobot maksimal 34 ton dan mempunyai 2 propeler untuk berenang, dengan bobot seberat itu maka dipastikan lapisan bajanya lebih tebal dibandingkan BTR-80A yang mempunyai bobot belasan ton.

Dengan bobot 30an ton maka kendaraan ini ketika berenang akan mirip kendaraan ACV Marinir AS dimana bodi yang menyembul di permukaan air tinggal 20%. Bedanya ACV ini terlahir memang untuk pasukan amfibi, sedangkan Bumerang dipakai oleh Angkatan Darat Rusia yang bisa untuk fungsi amfibi.

Dari sisi kapasitas angkut Bumerang tidak jauh berbeda dengan BTR-80A, bila BTR-80A dapat mengangkut 3 crew dan 7 penumpang maka Bumerang dapat mengangkut 3 crew serta 7-8 penumpang.

Kita masih menunggu kemana pilihan Korps Marinir pada kendaraan panser intai amfibi untuk Batalyon Tank akan dijatuhkan. 


Why not this?


----------



## Jatosint

Let's see if we miss another opportunity to increase inter-service interoperability or not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

Why the marines tend to be different from their brothers in army, like buying weapon from our potential adverasy is it "asal beda" mentality or what?

With gado2 system and most of them are russian/ chinese, i wonder their logistics issue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

san.geuk said:


> Why the marines tend to be different from their brothers in army, like buying weapon from our potential adverasy is it "asal beda" mentality or what?
> 
> With gado2 system and most of them are russian/ chinese, i wonder their logistics issue


Maybe because they have different doctrine? Or the way they maneuver in combat?

Or maybe you are onto something.


----------



## san.geuk

GraveDigger388 said:


> Maybe because they have different doctrine? Or the way they maneuver in combat?
> 
> Or maybe you are onto something.


So the western tool not fit with our docrine? Like norinco altilery? 
Russian product might be okey for a while, but Chinese product?

I see the allies (the US particularly) is one of the most experianced marines all over the globe with their own tools not with their adviseries tools,


----------



## Jatosint

Excalibur Patriot 4x4x spotted


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263053695987511296

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chestnut

Jfc, why.


----------



## striver44

gonna post this here, just in case marine corps decide to go russian for their SP air defence

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263102542705090561

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262312187084890114


----------



## Raduga

Jatosint said:


> Excalibur Patriot 4x4x spotted
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263053695987511296


if we can license produced it en masse , i dont have any problem with it , sanca development also rarely heard .


----------



## Fl0gger

kl patriot ini masih kebeli lah kl yang itu entah wkwkwkw....oh iya itu barang contoh ajah pancingan kan mereka juga mau buka pabrik di sini juga...bagian dari deal itu siapa tau kita minat. 
kl kata saya masih bagusan dan empuk an pindad elang / sherpa renault

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Local TMS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jatosint

Fl0gger said:


> kl patriot ini masih kebeli lah kl yang itu entah wkwkwkw....oh iya itu barang contoh ajah pancingan kan mereka juga mau buka pabrik di sini juga...bagian dari deal itu siapa tau kita minat.
> kl kata saya masih bagusan dan empuk an pindad elang / sherpa renault



Kalau dari spek (CMIIW) sih Patriot ini level proteksinya mirip Turangga alias diatas Komodo tapi dibawah Bushmaster


----------



## Fl0gger

beda lho pindad komodo sama elang mereka serupa tapi tak sama....


----------



## Jatosint

Fl0gger said:


> beda lho pindad komodo sama elang mereka serupa tapi tak sama....


Iya beda tapi bukannya Sherpa/Elang sekarang udah jadi Komodo?

=========================================================

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263308881368768512


----------



## Nike

Home > News > India > Philippines explores options to buy BrahMos missile from India
Elizabeth Roche

India is also exploring the possibility of selling the BrahMos to Indonesia
The Philipines and India have had price negotiation talks for the BrahMos cruise missile jointly developed by India and Russia
BrahMosIndiaPhillipines


India and the Phillipines are in talks for the purchase of a number of defence platforms from India including the Brahmos missile, India’s ambassador to the Phillipines Jaideep Majumdar has said.

“There are discussions going on a range of weapons systems between India and the Phillipines. Once travel becomes possible, the joint committee that looks at defence logistics will meet discuss these things," Majumdar said on Monday.

The Philippines and India have had price negotiation talks for the BrahMos cruise missile jointly developed by India and Russia, with the aim of concluding a deal in 2020, two people familiar with the matter said separately.

The Phillipines is one among several countries in Southeast Asia, including Thailand, Indonesia and Vietnam that has shown an interest in purchasing the land and sea-based versions of the supersonic cruise missile.

The cost of the system was a key factor in Manila’s decision to equip the Philippines Army’s first Land Based Missile System Battery, which was raised and activated in October, one of the people cited above said.

Though India has offered a $100 million line of credit to the Philippines for defence purchases, Manila is exploring the option of acquiring the BrahMos system with its own funds to be allocated in the next budget.

In recent years, the Philippines has concluded several deals with India for personal protective items or bulletproof gear and armour plating for military vehicles. An Indian firm has also bid for a recent Philippines tender for bulletproof gear.

During Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s visit to the Philippines in 2017, India and the Phillippines had signed an MoU on defence industry and logistics cooperation to provide a framework for strengthening cooperation and coordination in logistics support and services, and in the development, production and procurement of defence hardware.

India is also exploring the possibility of selling the BrahMos to Indonesia, and a team from the Indo-Russian joint venture that makes the system visited a state-run shipyard to assess the fitting of the missile on Indonesian warships.

India has also held talks with Vietnam for the sale of the BrahMos, which was developed by the Indo-Russian joint venture set up in 1998. The Indian Navy inducted the missile on its frontline warships in 2005 and the army began inducting the BrahMos from 2007 after a series of tests.

https://www.livemint.com/news/india...rahmos-missile-from-india-11589823975582.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Home > News > India > Philippines explores options to buy BrahMos missile from India
> Elizabeth Roche
> 
> India is also exploring the possibility of selling the BrahMos to Indonesia
> The Philipines and India have had price negotiation talks for the BrahMos cruise missile jointly developed by India and Russia
> BrahMosIndiaPhillipines
> 
> 
> India and the Phillipines are in talks for the purchase of a number of defence platforms from India including the Brahmos missile, India’s ambassador to the Phillipines Jaideep Majumdar has said.
> 
> “There are discussions going on a range of weapons systems between India and the Phillipines. Once travel becomes possible, the joint committee that looks at defence logistics will meet discuss these things," Majumdar said on Monday.
> 
> The Philippines and India have had price negotiation talks for the BrahMos cruise missile jointly developed by India and Russia, with the aim of concluding a deal in 2020, two people familiar with the matter said separately.
> 
> The Phillipines is one among several countries in Southeast Asia, including Thailand, Indonesia and Vietnam that has shown an interest in purchasing the land and sea-based versions of the supersonic cruise missile.
> 
> The cost of the system was a key factor in Manila’s decision to equip the Philippines Army’s first Land Based Missile System Battery, which was raised and activated in October, one of the people cited above said.
> 
> Though India has offered a $100 million line of credit to the Philippines for defence purchases, Manila is exploring the option of acquiring the BrahMos system with its own funds to be allocated in the next budget.
> 
> In recent years, the Philippines has concluded several deals with India for personal protective items or bulletproof gear and armour plating for military vehicles. An Indian firm has also bid for a recent Philippines tender for bulletproof gear.
> 
> During Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s visit to the Philippines in 2017, India and the Phillippines had signed an MoU on defence industry and logistics cooperation to provide a framework for strengthening cooperation and coordination in logistics support and services, and in the development, production and procurement of defence hardware.
> 
> India is also exploring the possibility of selling the BrahMos to Indonesia, and a team from the Indo-Russian joint venture that makes the system visited a state-run shipyard to assess the fitting of the missile on Indonesian warships.
> 
> India has also held talks with Vietnam for the sale of the BrahMos, which was developed by the Indo-Russian joint venture set up in 1998. The Indian Navy inducted the missile on its frontline warships in 2005 and the army began inducting the BrahMos from 2007 after a series of tests.
> 
> https://www.livemint.com/news/india...rahmos-missile-from-india-11589823975582.html


i could agree if it was meant for our sukhoi arsenal , but for warship , let's stay at exocet or go with either nsm or RBS-15 in a large batch if needed .


----------



## Fl0gger

Jatosint said:


> Iya beda tapi bukannya Sherpa/Elang sekarang udah jadi Komodo?



komodo recon kan ya kl ga salah kan ttp ajah beda itu kenapa saya sebut atau bandingkan dgn pindad elang bukan komodo recon karena mereka 2 barang yang berbeda.....:o regard


----------



## Nike

Maintenance?


----------



## GraveDigger388

Nike said:


> Maintenance?
> 
> View attachment 634591


Peep them turbos!!


----------



## Gepee.Jp

Just noticed that Striver44 got banned.
Any news why?

btw I am silence reader


----------



## initial_d

Gepee.Jp said:


> Just noticed that Striver44 got banned.
> Any news why?
> 
> btw I am silence reader


he posted too many post that "attacking" China, i hope he made clone id soon


----------



## Gepee.Jp

initial_d said:


> he posted too many post that "attacking" China, i hope he made clone id soon



oh i see, thanks
I am reading that post too, in several thread.


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Anybody know how to reach @striver44?


----------



## nufix

initial_d said:


> he posted too many post that "attacking" China, i hope he made clone id soon



And yet chinese accounts doing the same thing are still active. What has gotten into this forum?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> And yet chinese accounts doing the same thing are still active. What has gotten into this forum?



It worse than what you though


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Striver44 only post contra news about china,its same thing that chinesse poster doing.every news from western media is a fake news..
Its hard when most of pak moderator in pdf is pro chinesee poster..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

mejikuhibiu said:


> Striver44 only post contra news about china,its same thing that chinesse poster doing.every news from western media is a fake news..
> Its hard when most of pak moderator in pdf is pro chinesee poster..



He doesnt get banned because of posting Anti China thread but because of involve in quarrel with Pakistani member. In my opinion PDF management also has preference for Indonesian members, this is why few of us get banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Don't worry guys I will be keeping striver44 seat warm till he returns. 

Also the reason why so few Indonesian are banned is mostly because most of us aren't arsehole.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ardezzo

is this official Babinsa twitter account?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263700912779886593
this f*ckt*rd is promoting herd immunity
didn't they know how many victim will be?
didn't they know that we will be isolated from the rest of the world?
didn't they know that WE ARE NOT HERD?


----------



## Logam42

ardezzo said:


> is this official Babinsa twitter account?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263700912779886593
> this f*ckt*rd is promoting herd immunity
> didn't they know how many victim will be?
> didn't they know that we will be isolated from the rest of the world?
> didn't they know that WE ARE NOT HERD?



Understandable. Very few people outside the Indonesian medical community seem to understand what Herd Immunity even is.

This guy... the concept he's explaining isn't even Herd Immunity. Rather simply its a segregation between low-risk and high-risk population. Low-risk people can continue to keep the economy going, but should protect high-risk people (by not exposing them). While there will be quite a lot of people who die even if they are low risk... this is NOT ENACTING HERD IMMUNITY.

Herd Immunity is getting the a majority (60%, general rule of thumb from epidemiologist) of the population infected (or vaccinated) so that even in an open lifestyle, the virus is limited in access to uninfected people.

Current Government plan is NOT Herd Immunity... its rather a shift between medical risk & economic risk. By allowing 45 and lower aged people to work, the gov hopes that the economy can be kept alive long enough for vaccine to come, but at the same time still keep infection rate within our medical system ability to cope with.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brainsucker

nufix said:


> And yet chinese accounts doing the same thing are still active. What has gotten into this forum?



Well, check it. Chinese Trolls also get banned periodically. Right now Kai Liu got banned again. ZeEa5pul or something got banned, Grey Joy, Beast also got banned some times ago. Kankan got banned. That Singaporean poster (that ID I forgot) also got banned recently. While as long as I know (at least recently), only 1 Indonesian flag poster got banned, Shiver.

Shiver got quarrel with Dalit. Both posters got warned by PDF staff for personal insult (Yes, he got a warning from the forum staff, not a mod) but he ignore the warning. According to the staff, Shiver has ignore 3 times warning, So he got banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesia Police will get new Communication devices from LIG next1

https://m.news.naver.com/read.nhn?mode=LSD&sid1=101&oid=366&aid=0000526440

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262676412969807872
*Japan-Indonesia Defense Minister’s Telephone Conversation*


May 19, 2020
Japan Ministry of Defense
in Japanese

On May 19, 2020, Minister KONO had a telephone conversation with Minister of Defence of the Republic of Indonesia, Prabowo Subianto.


The two ministers exchanged views on issues such as the roles to be played by the defense authorities given the global spread of COVID-19. Minister Kono explained about the Japan Self-Defense Forces’ (JSDF) activities on the cruise ship Diamond Princess and analysis by the SDF Central Hospital by using a presentation document (see attached). Minister Kono also explained the ongoing JSDF’s activities such as: measures at the airport; measures to prevent infection within the city; and infection-preventative measures undertaken in their operation which resulted in having no deployed member infected so far with the virus.
Furthermore, the two ministers also exchanged views on the current regional security issues including the South China Sea and the East China Sea in light of the current events occurring in the region. Minister Prabowo expressed Indonesia’s position, that the issue of territorial claims should be resolved peacefully without the use of force in the interest of maintaining stability according with the international order. Minister Kono also expressed that Japan strongly opposes attempts to unilaterally change the status quo by force and any activities that add to the tension.
Further, two ministers exchanged views on defense cooperation and exchanges between Japan and Indonesia. Minister Kono, taking into consideration the implications of COVID-19, expressed the importance of both countries’ maintaining seamless defense posture and of continued and strengthened bilateral defense cooperation to continue pursuing synergies between the “ASEAN Outlook on the Indo-Pacific” issued by ASEAN in June last year and Japan’s concept of the “Free and Open Indo-Pacific”.
The two ministers agreed on the following three points bearing in mind the circumstances arisen by the spread of COVID-19;

(1) sharing information, knowledge and lessons learned about the measures taken by the defense authorities towards overcoming COVID-19 at the earliest stage;
(2) necessity of sharing threat recognition based on the current circumstances and potential effects of the spread of COVID-19 on defense policy of each country; and
(3) promoting vigorously defense cooperation and exchanges, including the “2+2” meeting at the earliest possible timing, to uphold and reinforce the Free and Open Indo-Pacific while maintaining communication between the defense authorities.
https://www.mod.go.jp/e/d_act/exc/area/docs/2020/20200519_j-ind-en.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

*Modernisasi Alutsista Jadi Atensi TNI AL*

22 Mei 2020




6 Fregat Van Speijk akan menjadi 4 Sigma 10514 class dan 2 Iver Huitfeldt class (photo : Kivimaki) 

PROKAL.CO, JAKARTA - Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana TNI Yudo Margono langsung tancap gas. Usai pelantikan serta serah terima jabatan, dia segera menyusun sembilan program TNI AL. Seluruh program tersebut langsung disampaikan oleh Yudo kepada semua pejabat teras di bawah koordinasi matra laut.

Tidak kurang 39 pimpinan satuan kerja yang kini berada di bawah kendali Yudo menyimak penjelasan orang nomor satu di Angkatan Laut Indonesia tersebut. Sembilan program prioritas itu dibuat dalam rangka pembangunan kekuatan dan pembinaan kemampuan TNI AL ke depan. "Kesembilan program prioritas itu meliputi, pembangunan SDM, modernisasi KRI, pesawat udara dan material tempur," beber dia. 

Selain itu, pembangunan dan peningkatan sarana dan prasarana TNI AL, pembangunan sistem pembinaan kekuatan dan kesiapan operasional, penyelarasan doktrin; operasi; latihan dan sistem pendidikan, peningkatan kemampuan komando; kendali; komunikasi; komputer; intelijen; pengamatan; dan pengintaian, serta peningkatan kemampuan siber TNI AL juga masuk prioritas TNI AL. 

Yudo pun menyebut, pihaknya menekankan TNI AL ke depan mampu meningkatan program dan anggaran berbasis kinerja yang berorientasi hasil. "Perbaikan sistem dukungan logistik serta peningkatan kemampuan TNI AL menghadapi ancaman bersifat non konvensional," bebernya. Dia berharap penjelasan terkait dengan program-program tersebut dapat direalisasikan selama masa kepemimpinannya. 

Mantan panglima Kogabwilhan I dan panglima Komando Armada I itu pun menyebut, ke depan visi TNI AL adalah mewujudkan matra laut yang profesiobal, modern, serta tangguh. "Untuk mewujudkan Indonesia maju yang berdaulat, mandiri dan berkepribadian berdasarkan gotong royong," bebernya. Dia pun mengakui bahwa saat ini masalah Covid-18 masih harus menjadi prioritas. 

Yudo menekankan agar TNI AL harus tampil memberikan contoh dan teladan dalam upaya percepatan penanganan Covid-19. Mengingat persoalan itu tidak dapat diselesaikan tanpa kerja sama banyak pihak. Lebih lanjut, dia mengungkapkan bahwa program-peogram Angkatan Laut yang sudah dikerjakan oleh pimpinan sebelumnya juga bakal dia teruskan. "Yang akan diselaraskan dengan petunjuk strategis dan arah kebijakan presiden," imbuhnya.

(Prokal)
http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2020/05/modernisasi-alutsista-jadi-atensi-tni-al.html

Thoughts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

The position of Ak 230 is empty?


----------



## NEKONEKO

HellFireIndo said:


> 6 Fregat Van Speijk akan menjadi *4* Sigma 10514 class dan 2 Iver Huitfeldt class


Hm...



Nike said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> The position of Ak 230 is empty?


And there is this old ship that need to be replaced too, replacing it with PKR will be too good to be true :/

Daripada diganti korvet si parchim kalau diganti PKR bakalan seragam dan simple fleet kita.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Hm...
> 
> 
> And there is this old ship that need to be replaced too, replacing it with PKR will be too good to be true :/
> 
> Daripada diganti korvet si parchim kalau diganti PKR bakalan seragam dan simple fleet kita.



There is crash program for Indigenous design of OPV/patrol corvettes, this one will be the candidate to replace the Parchim class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lasa-X

Nike said:


> There is crash program for Indigenous design of OPV/patrol corvettes, this one will be the candidate to replace the Parchim class


There was article in foreign military magazine more than decade ago said that parchim class needed to replaced by OPV. 

Eventhough some people said KCR will replace Parchim class, I still believe bigger tonnage like OPV is better as a replacement for them Parchim class.


----------



## Jatosint

Parchim will be replaced by Diponegoro-Class, wasn't that the original plan?


----------



## Nike

Lasa-X said:


> There was article in foreign military magazine more than decade ago said that parchim class needed to replaced by OPV.
> 
> Eventhough some people said KCR will replace Parchim class, I still believe bigger tonnage like OPV is better as a replacement for them Parchim class.



I bet they dont need state of art techies, something like SAAB CEROS 200 3d , BAe 57 mm bofor gun, Therma ECM and ESM, LEN made CMS is more than enough. Coupled with provision for Captas and hull mounted sonar. For AShM, hope they can complete the indigineous version of C705. 




Jatosint said:


> Parchim will be replaced by Diponegoro-Class, wasn't that the original plan?



Not really, Diponegoro class is to replace tribal class and claude jones class


----------



## trishna_amṛta

ardezzo said:


> is this official Babinsa twitter account?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263700912779886593
> this f*ckt*rd is promoting herd immunity
> didn't they know how many victim will be?
> didn't they know that we will be isolated from the rest of the world?
> didn't they know that WE ARE NOT HERD?



Itulah Indonesia


----------



## Nike

*Densus 88 antiterror squad arrests 16-year-old in Batam*

Fadli
The Jakarta Post

Batam / Sat, May 23, 2020 / 03:20 pm
The National Police’s Densus 88 counterterrorism squad pacfiy suspected terrorists in a simulation exercise at the East Java Police headquarters in Surabaya, East Java. (JP/Wahyoe Boediwardhana)


Shares



  








The National Police's Densus 88 counterterrorism squad arrested a 16-year-old boy in his house in Merapi Subur housing complex in Batam, Riau Islands on Wednesday evening. Recent arrests also occurred in Tasikmalaya, West Java and Kendal in Central Java.

The neighborhood unit (RT) head of the housing complex, Adip Kurniawan, told _The Jakarta Post _that personnel of the squad and from the Riau Islands Police arrested the boy and he was taken to the Riau Islands Police headquarters.

Adip said the terrorism suspect was the eldest of two siblings and the family had just rented the house in March.


“They’re new here and they’re friendly, but the one arrested is a child,” Adip said. 

Riau Islands Police chief Insp. Gen. Aris Budiman confirmed the arrest during his inspection of Idul Fitri holiday security. “So far, the security in Riau Islands and Batam is under control,” he said.

Aris, however, did not divulge more information about the teenager’s arrest.

In 2016, Densus 88 unraveled a terrorist network calling itself Katibah Gonggong Rebus (KGR), led by 31-year-old Gigih Rahmat Dewa in Batam. The police said they once planned to shoot a rocket to Marina Bay in Singapore from Batam. 

“_Gonggong rebus_” is actually the name of a Batam dish of boiled snails. 

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...error-squad-arrests-16-year-old-in-batam.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*This is one of the reason we should still be in KFX/IFX program *

*Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Claims American Fighters Are Only Useful for Airshows - Why F-18s Can’t Fight Without Washington’s Permission*

In an interview with Qatari news outlet _Al Jazeera_, Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad provided insight into his country’s experience operating American manufactured F-18 Hornet fighter jets and the considerable limitations imposed on operations by Washington. The Royal Malaysian Air Force currently operates three classes of fighter, including the high end heavyweight Russian Su-30MKM as its most modern platform and small numbers of older medium weight F-18 and MiG-29 platforms. Mahathir noted regarding the terms imposed by the U.S. on clients for its fighter aircraft that the source codes for the jets were not provided, meaning: “we cannot program the plane for any attacks against other countries without getting the programming done by Americans. So although the planes are very good, in terms of performance very powerful engines, but we cannot program the plane by ourselves. You have to refer to the United States for putting the program for any raid on foreign countries for example. So our planes were costly. We have them. We can fly them at airshows. But we cannot use them to fight any other country because we don’t get the source code.”






F-18 Medium Fighter

Mahathir further elaborated: “The way they treated Malaysia as a buyer of the F-18, we find that the planes are only good for airshows. But we cannot program it for, say, attacks against other countries or for any other use. That is the experience of Malaysia. But I suspect that other countries also did not get the source codes… the planes are not really a weapon that you can control. The control is with the Americans.” He noted that European states may be provided with source codes, but indicated that few non-Western states would, and that even munitions for the F-18s could not be purchased to update the aircraft without approval from the U.S. government. The interviewer thus concluded that clients for F-16 of F-18 fighters “can only use them against targets designated by the United States, not targets that they themselves would like to hit.”





Su-57 and MiG-35 Next Generation Fighters

Mahathir’s statement has considerable implications given that Malaysia is currently considering purchasing a new generation of fighter jets to replace its F-18, MiG-29 and possibly even the Su-30. Kuala Lumpur has previously indicated an interest in the Russian MiG-35 and Su-57 next generation medium and heavyweight fighters, and Russia has offered to purchase its MiG-29s second hand to help offset the cost of a MiG-35 purchase. The Su-57 is likely to replace the Su-30MKM in future, although given the older platform’s still viable capabilities there is less of an urgent need to make such a purchase. While other countries operating the F-18 have sought to replace them either with the F-18E Super Hornet or the F-35A Lightning II platforms, the Prime Minister’s account of Malaysia’s experience with the Hornet indicates that future purchases of American fighters are unlikely. The F-18 could instead be replaced by more MiG-35 fighters, which are from the same weight range but have a lower operational cost and superior combat performance across the spectrum. Unlike U.S. aircraft, Russian fighters do not have similar restrictions on their use meaning countries can deploy them far more freely without political dependance on Moscow.

https://militarywatchmagazine.com/a...s-can-t-fight-without-washington-s-permission

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> *This is one of the reason we should still be in KFX/IFX program *
> 
> *Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Claims American Fighters Are Only Useful for Airshows - Why F-18s Can’t Fight Without Washington’s Permission*
> 
> In an interview with Qatari news outlet _Al Jazeera_, Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad provided insight into his country’s experience operating American manufactured F-18 Hornet fighter jets and the considerable limitations imposed on operations by Washington. The Royal Malaysian Air Force currently operates three classes of fighter, including the high end heavyweight Russian Su-30MKM as its most modern platform and small numbers of older medium weight F-18 and MiG-29 platforms. Mahathir noted regarding the terms imposed by the U.S. on clients for its fighter aircraft that the source codes for the jets were not provided, meaning: “we cannot program the plane for any attacks against other countries without getting the programming done by Americans. So although the planes are very good, in terms of performance very powerful engines, but we cannot program the plane by ourselves. You have to refer to the United States for putting the program for any raid on foreign countries for example. So our planes were costly. We have them. We can fly them at airshows. But we cannot use them to fight any other country because we don’t get the source code.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-18 Medium Fighter
> 
> Mahathir further elaborated: “The way they treated Malaysia as a buyer of the F-18, we find that the planes are only good for airshows. But we cannot program it for, say, attacks against other countries or for any other use. That is the experience of Malaysia. But I suspect that other countries also did not get the source codes… the planes are not really a weapon that you can control. The control is with the Americans.” He noted that European states may be provided with source codes, but indicated that few non-Western states would, and that even munitions for the F-18s could not be purchased to update the aircraft without approval from the U.S. government. The interviewer thus concluded that clients for F-16 of F-18 fighters “can only use them against targets designated by the United States, not targets that they themselves would like to hit.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Su-57 and MiG-35 Next Generation Fighters
> 
> Mahathir’s statement has considerable implications given that Malaysia is currently considering purchasing a new generation of fighter jets to replace its F-18, MiG-29 and possibly even the Su-30. Kuala Lumpur has previously indicated an interest in the Russian MiG-35 and Su-57 next generation medium and heavyweight fighters, and Russia has offered to purchase its MiG-29s second hand to help offset the cost of a MiG-35 purchase. The Su-57 is likely to replace the Su-30MKM in future, although given the older platform’s still viable capabilities there is less of an urgent need to make such a purchase. While other countries operating the F-18 have sought to replace them either with the F-18E Super Hornet or the F-35A Lightning II platforms, the Prime Minister’s account of Malaysia’s experience with the Hornet indicates that future purchases of American fighters are unlikely. The F-18 could instead be replaced by more MiG-35 fighters, which are from the same weight range but have a lower operational cost and superior combat performance across the spectrum. Unlike U.S. aircraft, Russian fighters do not have similar restrictions on their use meaning countries can deploy them far more freely without political dependance on Moscow.
> 
> https://militarywatchmagazine.com/a...s-can-t-fight-without-washington-s-permission



Mahatir should know, the spearhead of RMAF is their Hornet fleets, not their Flanker. Even during standoff in Lahad Datu it was the Hornet who delivered the ordnance, not the Flanker. And, there is much political bullshit in the Mahatir statements


----------



## Jatosint

Nike said:


> I bet they dont need state of art techies, something like SAAB CEROS 200 3d , BAe 57 mm bofor gun, Therma ECM and ESM, LEN made CMS is more than enough. Coupled with provision for Captas and hull mounted sonar. For AShM, hope they can complete the indigineous version of C705.
> 
> Not really, Diponegoro class is to replace tribal class and claude jones class



I'm curious about the definition of OPV in our navy playbook (ship specification, operational doctrine, mission profile, etc). Apakah bagi AL OPV masuk kategori principle surface combatant?


----------



## Nike

Jatosint said:


> I'm curious about the definition of OPV in our navy playbook (ship specification, operational doctrine, mission profile, etc). Apakah bagi AL OPV masuk kategori principle surface combatant?



they should bore KRI prefix, so they are included on principle surface combatant.


----------



## Jatosint

Nike said:


> Mahatir should know, the spearhead of RMAF is their Hornet fleets, not their Flanker. Even during standoff in Lahad Datu it was the Hornet who delivered the ordnance, not the Flanker. And, there is much political bullshit in the Mahatir statements



Yes, it is probably just a political statement


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264119932964331520


----------



## Gen3115

Indos said:


> *This is one of the reason we should still be in KFX/IFX program *
> 
> *Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Claims American Fighters Are Only Useful for Airshows - Why F-18s Can’t Fight Without Washington’s Permission*
> 
> In an interview with Qatari news outlet _Al Jazeera_, Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad provided insight into his country’s experience operating American manufactured F-18 Hornet fighter jets and the considerable limitations imposed on operations by Washington. The Royal Malaysian Air Force currently operates three classes of fighter, including the high end heavyweight Russian Su-30MKM as its most modern platform and small numbers of older medium weight F-18 and MiG-29 platforms. Mahathir noted regarding the terms imposed by the U.S. on clients for its fighter aircraft that the source codes for the jets were not provided, meaning: “we cannot program the plane for any attacks against other countries without getting the programming done by Americans. So although the planes are very good, in terms of performance very powerful engines, but we cannot program the plane by ourselves. You have to refer to the United States for putting the program for any raid on foreign countries for example. So our planes were costly. We have them. We can fly them at airshows. But we cannot use them to fight any other country because we don’t get the source code.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-18 Medium Fighter
> 
> Mahathir further elaborated: “The way they treated Malaysia as a buyer of the F-18, we find that the planes are only good for airshows. But we cannot program it for, say, attacks against other countries or for any other use. That is the experience of Malaysia. But I suspect that other countries also did not get the source codes… the planes are not really a weapon that you can control. The control is with the Americans.” He noted that European states may be provided with source codes, but indicated that few non-Western states would, and that even munitions for the F-18s could not be purchased to update the aircraft without approval from the U.S. government. The interviewer thus concluded that clients for F-16 of F-18 fighters “can only use them against targets designated by the United States, not targets that they themselves would like to hit.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Su-57 and MiG-35 Next Generation Fighters
> 
> Mahathir’s statement has considerable implications given that Malaysia is currently considering purchasing a new generation of fighter jets to replace its F-18, MiG-29 and possibly even the Su-30. Kuala Lumpur has previously indicated an interest in the Russian MiG-35 and Su-57 next generation medium and heavyweight fighters, and Russia has offered to purchase its MiG-29s second hand to help offset the cost of a MiG-35 purchase. The Su-57 is likely to replace the Su-30MKM in future, although given the older platform’s still viable capabilities there is less of an urgent need to make such a purchase. While other countries operating the F-18 have sought to replace them either with the F-18E Super Hornet or the F-35A Lightning II platforms, the Prime Minister’s account of Malaysia’s experience with the Hornet indicates that future purchases of American fighters are unlikely. The F-18 could instead be replaced by more MiG-35 fighters, which are from the same weight range but have a lower operational cost and superior combat performance across the spectrum. Unlike U.S. aircraft, Russian fighters do not have similar restrictions on their use meaning countries can deploy them far more freely without political dependance on Moscow.
> 
> https://militarywatchmagazine.com/a...s-can-t-fight-without-washington-s-permission




I support the KFX/IFX program and I really think we should commit to it, but I would seriously take this site with a grain of salt, I've interacted with the alleged author/writer of the site, he's kinda biased against American and Western jets despite having decent arguments

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chestnut

Indos said:


> *This is one of the reason we should still be in KFX/IFX program *
> 
> *Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Claims American Fighters Are Only Useful for Airshows - Why F-18s Can’t Fight Without Washington’s Permission*
> 
> In an interview with Qatari news outlet _Al Jazeera_, Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad provided insight into his country’s experience operating American manufactured F-18 Hornet fighter jets and the considerable limitations imposed on operations by Washington. The Royal Malaysian Air Force currently operates three classes of fighter, including the high end heavyweight Russian Su-30MKM as its most modern platform and small numbers of older medium weight F-18 and MiG-29 platforms. Mahathir noted regarding the terms imposed by the U.S. on clients for its fighter aircraft that the source codes for the jets were not provided, meaning: “we cannot program the plane for any attacks against other countries without getting the programming done by Americans. So although the planes are very good, in terms of performance very powerful engines, but we cannot program the plane by ourselves. You have to refer to the United States for putting the program for any raid on foreign countries for example. So our planes were costly. We have them. We can fly them at airshows. But we cannot use them to fight any other country because we don’t get the source code.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-18 Medium Fighter
> 
> Mahathir further elaborated: “The way they treated Malaysia as a buyer of the F-18, we find that the planes are only good for airshows. But we cannot program it for, say, attacks against other countries or for any other use. That is the experience of Malaysia. But I suspect that other countries also did not get the source codes… the planes are not really a weapon that you can control. The control is with the Americans.” He noted that European states may be provided with source codes, but indicated that few non-Western states would, and that even munitions for the F-18s could not be purchased to update the aircraft without approval from the U.S. government. The interviewer thus concluded that clients for F-16 of F-18 fighters “can only use them against targets designated by the United States, not targets that they themselves would like to hit.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Su-57 and MiG-35 Next Generation Fighters
> 
> Mahathir’s statement has considerable implications given that Malaysia is currently considering purchasing a new generation of fighter jets to replace its F-18, MiG-29 and possibly even the Su-30. Kuala Lumpur has previously indicated an interest in the Russian MiG-35 and Su-57 next generation medium and heavyweight fighters, and Russia has offered to purchase its MiG-29s second hand to help offset the cost of a MiG-35 purchase. The Su-57 is likely to replace the Su-30MKM in future, although given the older platform’s still viable capabilities there is less of an urgent need to make such a purchase. While other countries operating the F-18 have sought to replace them either with the F-18E Super Hornet or the F-35A Lightning II platforms, the Prime Minister’s account of Malaysia’s experience with the Hornet indicates that future purchases of American fighters are unlikely. The F-18 could instead be replaced by more MiG-35 fighters, which are from the same weight range but have a lower operational cost and superior combat performance across the spectrum. Unlike U.S. aircraft, Russian fighters do not have similar restrictions on their use meaning countries can deploy them far more freely without political dependance on Moscow.
> 
> https://militarywatchmagazine.com/a...s-can-t-fight-without-washington-s-permission


Matathir is talking out of his ***. He's only saying this for political points. Literally the only planes left flying in his gimped Air Force are his US jets and they have been supplied with all the things that they need to respond to any threat 24/7.

Also..

"munitions for the F-18s could not be purchased to update the aircraft without approval from the U.S. government."

Same goes for any other country that supplies weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Gen3115 said:


> I support the KFX/IFX program and I really think we should commit to it, but I would seriously take this site with a grain of salt, I've interacted with the alleged author/writer of the site, he's kinda biased against American and Western jets despite having decent arguments





Chestnut said:


> Matathir is talking out of his ***. He's only saying this for political points. Literally the only planes left flying in his gimped Air Force are his US jets and they have been supplied with all the things that they need to respond to any threat 24/7.
> 
> Also..
> 
> "munitions for the F-18s could not be purchased to update the aircraft without approval from the U.S. government."
> 
> Same goes for any other country that supplies weapons.



The site quote Mahathir statement from Aljazeera and so we should find the original article from Aljazeera to prove the content, but the notion saying that US fighter buyer cannot get source code is possibly true since even USA doesnt give source code of F35 to his close partner in F35 program either. It is important for upgrade and (possibly) changing and controling IFF instrument.

The importance thing to discuss is whether source code is really crucial for attacking role of the aircraft into the extend it can possibly prevent the user to launch the missile to, lets say, another US made fighters if they dont know the source code. I am not an expert on this so we need this discussion further whether the unknowing of the source code can limit attack capability of the aircraft.

Alman Helvas also has brought this problem to surface although it is not clear whether he actually get the information from source in his Air force contact or maybe he just read the same article we are reading now. He needs to clarify this ASAP since as defense journalist who was once working in Jane Defense he should have extensive insider from our Airforce people and broad international friends and contact who understand the detail.

*U.S. to withhold F-35 fighter software code*
Jim Wolf


WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The United States will keep to itself sensitive software code that controls Lockheed Martin Corp’s new radar-evading F-35 fighter jet despite requests from partner countries, a senior Pentagon program official said.

Access to the technology had been publicly sought by Britain, which had threatened to scrub plans to buy as many as 138 F-35s if it were unable to maintain and upgrade its fleet without U.S. involvement.

No other country is getting the so-called source code, the key to the plane’s electronic brains, Jon Schreiber, who heads the program’s international affairs, told Reuters in an interview Monday.

“That includes everybody,” he said, acknowledging this was not overly popular among the eight that have co-financed F-35 development — Britain, Italy, the Netherlands, Turkey, Canada, Australia, Denmark and Norway.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...5-fighter-software-code-idUSTRE5AO01F20091125


----------



## Gen3115

Indos said:


> The site quote Mahathir statement from Aljazeera and so we should find the original article from Aljazeera to prove the content, but the notion saying that US fighter buyer cannot get source code is possibly true since even USA doesnt give source code of F35 to his close partner in F35 program either. It is important for upgrade and (possibly) changing and controling IFF instrument.
> 
> The importance thing to discuss is whether source code is really crucial for attacking role of the aircraft into the extend it can possibly prevent the user to launch the missile to, lets say, another US made fighters if they dont know the source code. I am not an expert on this so we need this discussion further whether the unknowing of the source code can limit attack capability of the aircraft.
> 
> Alman Helvas also has brought this problem to surface although it is not clear whether he actually get the information from source in his Air force contact or maybe he just read the same article we are reading now. He needs to clarify this ASAP since as defense journalist who was once working in Jane Defense he should have extensive insider from our Airforce people and broad international friends and contact who understand the detail.
> 
> *U.S. to withhold F-35 fighter software code*
> Jim Wolf
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The United States will keep to itself sensitive software code that controls Lockheed Martin Corp’s new radar-evading F-35 fighter jet despite requests from partner countries, a senior Pentagon program official said.
> 
> Access to the technology had been publicly sought by Britain, which had threatened to scrub plans to buy as many as 138 F-35s if it were unable to maintain and upgrade its fleet without U.S. involvement.
> 
> No other country is getting the so-called source code, the key to the plane’s electronic brains, Jon Schreiber, who heads the program’s international affairs, told Reuters in an interview Monday.
> 
> “That includes everybody,” he said, acknowledging this was not overly popular among the eight that have co-financed F-35 development — Britain, Italy, the Netherlands, Turkey, Canada, Australia, Denmark and Norway.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...5-fighter-software-code-idUSTRE5AO01F20091125



Better yet I have the video of Mahathir saying it 




The source codes are only needed if you're a country like Israel who wants to modify their jets and do stuff like integrating their own missiles, etc. If you're not going to and don't even have the capability of modifying the jets like for example the Israelis do then why bother wanting the source codes? 

Also regarding the source codes being required to fire the missiles, I don't think its true, Pakistan was able to use AIM-120's against Indian MiG's and Su-30MKI during the 2019 Skirmish, to the point where the Indians had proof of it and they arguably performed better than the R-77's the IAF had at the time, I mean do you really think if the AIM-120's required Washington's permission to be fired, the PAF would easily be allowed to use it against the IAF? Again the source codes aren't for being able to fire the missiles, its for integrating the missiles into the jets (CMIIW). 

https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...issiles-were-used-by-pakistan-in-aerial-brawl 

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-16s-shot-down-in-indian-battle-idUSKCN1RH0IM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chestnut

Gen3115 said:


> Better yet I have the video of Mahathir saying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The source codes are only needed if you're a country like Israel who wants to modify their jets and do stuff like integrating their own missiles, etc. If you're not going to and don't even have the capability of modifying the jets like for example the Israelis do then why bother wanting the source codes?
> 
> Also regarding the source codes being required to fire the missiles, I don't think its true, Pakistan was able to use AIM-120's against Indian MiG's and Su-30MKI during the 2019 Skirmish, to the point where the Indians had proof of it and they arguably performed better than the R-77's the IAF had at the time, I mean do you really think if the AIM-120's required Washington's permission to be fired, the PAF would easily be allowed to use it against the IAF? Again the source codes aren't for being able to fire the missiles, its for integrating the missiles into the jets (CMIIW).
> 
> https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...issiles-were-used-by-pakistan-in-aerial-brawl
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-16s-shot-down-in-indian-battle-idUSKCN1RH0IM


Yeah, source code is only for integration. Which is more or less Intellectual Property related and is not unique to the US. China, Russia, Europe, etc. all do the same thing.


----------



## Indos

Gen3115 said:


> Better yet I have the video of Mahathir saying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The source codes are only needed if you're a country like Israel who wants to modify their jets and do stuff like integrating their own missiles, etc. If you're not going to and don't even have the capability of modifying the jets like for example the Israelis do then why bother wanting the source codes?
> 
> Also regarding the source codes being required to fire the missiles, I don't think its true, Pakistan was able to use AIM-120's against Indian MiG's and Su-30MKI during the 2019 Skirmish, to the point where the Indians had proof of it and they arguably performed better than the R-77's the IAF had at the time, I mean do you really think if the AIM-120's required Washington's permission to be fired, the PAF would easily be allowed to use it against the IAF? Again the source codes aren't for being able to fire the missiles, its for integrating the missiles into the jets (CMIIW).
> 
> https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...issiles-were-used-by-pakistan-in-aerial-brawl
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-16s-shot-down-in-indian-battle-idUSKCN1RH0IM



In my own analysis, although I admit I dont have any knowledge on this, the source code is important in relation to IFF instrument which is the instrument to identify foe and friend. I suspect we cant program the IFF if we dont have the source code. So we have to stick with the US made IFF program since we use US made IFF in our fighter. This is the bold part that I have been mentioned in my previous post. 

I dont have any doubt we can fire missile to Sukhoi or Chinese jet, but possibly there will be a problem in identifying and launching missile to US made fighter belong to Singapore/Malaysia/Australia. As we know, we use US made IFF in our F 16 and it is already a fix package for any one wanting to buy US fighter jet. And of course we need US permission to install our own made IFF (modifying the jet) like the case of Turkey. It will be the problem if US reject it.


----------



## NEKONEKO

I believe the missile can lock to any target that show up in the radar and AGM munition can hit any target.

Maybe misunderstanding between activation code and source code? Why would US give source code to anyone? Maybe you can ask for TOT about the source code, so you can learn and make your own missile or make kw ver or tweak and improve it. and there is other source code for radar, iff, missile, avionics etc its all electronic so it need to be programmed any way so there is source code for it.
If we can get source code of our f16 radar that will be very nice. Or aim9 or amraam anything, dapat ilmu tambahan.
Is he implying... their jet can't be used against specified aircraft?



Spoiler: Hello world



If(target.isInTheLeft())
{
missile.turnLeft();
}
Else If(target.isInTheRight())
{
missile.turnRight();
}
Else If(target.isBellow())
{
missile.turnDown();
}
Else If(target.isAbove())
{
missile.turnUp();
}
Else
{
pushMessage(message.errTargetLostLMAO);
SelfDestruct();
}


----------



## The Ronin

*



*

*Indonesia upgrades PT-76 light amphibious tank with John Cockerill 90mm Mk III cannon*

Indonesian company PT Lumindo Artha Sejati has upgraded the Soviet-made PT-76 light amphibious tank used by the Indonesian Marine Corps. The upgraded PT-76 is motorized with a US-made Detroit Diesel engine and armed with John Cockerill (formerly CMI Defence) Mk III 90mm caliber cannon and new firing control system.

The first prototype of the Soviet-made PT-76 light amphibious tank was completed in 1950. Following trials and further modifications the vehicles were accepted for service with the Russian army in 1951. Production was undertaken at the Volgograd Tractor Factory from 1958 to 1967 and a total of 12,000 vehicles were built for the home and export markets. Total exports amounted to approximately 2,000 vehicles.

The PT-76 continues to be used by naval infantry units of the Russian armed forces. It was exported to other countries, like India, Iraq, Syria, North Korea, and North Vietnam. Overall, some 25 countries used the PT-76.

The hull of the PT-76 is of welded steel providing protection against firing of small arms and artillery shell splinters. The vehicle is divided into three compartments, with the driver at the front, the turret in the center, and the power pack at the rear. The turret is of all-welded steel with the commander, who also acts as the gunner, seated on the left and the loader on the right.

The main armament of the PT-76 consists of a 76.2 mm rifled D-56T gun which has a semi-automatic vertical sliding wedge breech block, a hydraulic buffer, and a hydro-pneumatic recuperator. The gun is 42 calibers long and has an overall length of 3.455 m and a weight of 1,150 kg. The gun has a maximum rate of fire of between 6 and 8 rds/min, a maximum range in the indirect fire role of between 12,000 and 13,290 m and can fire the following types of fixed ammunition: AP-T (BR-350 series), API-T (BZR-350B), HE-FRAG (0-350A), HEAT-FS (BK-354M) and HVAP-T (BR-354P). A 7.62 mm machine gun is mounted coaxially to the right of the main armament and the roof of the turret can be fitted with one 12.7 mm DShKM anti-aircraft machine gun.

The PT-76 is fully amphibious, being propelled in the water at a maximum speed of 9 km/h thanks to two water-jets mounted at the rear of the hull. The only preparation required before entering the water is to erect the trim vane at the front of the hull and switch on the two electric bilge pumps. A manual bilge pump is provided for emergency use.

The Indonesian upgrade of the PT-76 is motorized with a new Detroit Diesel 6V-92T diesel developing 300 hp at 2,100 rpm coupled to the original transmission. The upgrade package also includes a new alternator (24 V, 200 Ah), a new cooling and electrical system and fuel, exhaust, air inlet, hull, and top deck modifications.

The original 76.2 mm gun is replaced by the 90 mm Cockerill Mk III gun that can fire a wide range of ammunition including APFSDS (Armour-Piercing Fin-Stabilized discarding Sabot). To improve the first round hit probability, a new fire-control system has been installed, together with a new day/night sight for the gunner which incorporates a laser range-finder. A new solid-state all-electric gun/turret stabilization and power control system has replaced the original Russian system and a new fire extinguishing system has been installed.

The Soviet-made 7.62mm coaxial machine gun seems to be replaced by a European 7.62 machine gun and a similar weapon can be mounted on the turret roof for air defense purposes.

https://www.armyrecognition.com/wea...k4biD86fFZ9qJSuAlT24kJXQfGyPUCy9XxZz7vc0pnrLw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

a comparison from cessnateur


----------



## Ruhnama

san.geuk said:


> Why the marines tend to be different from their brothers in army, like buying weapon from our potential adverasy is it "asal beda" mentality or what?
> 
> With gado2 system and most of them are russian/ chinese, i wonder their logistics issue



Some people like it, and support it because they think it is about SELERA MARINIR SUKA2 MARINRI ngapain samaan sama AD

Bhak


striver44 said:


> gonna post this here, just in case marine corps decide to go russian for their SP air defence
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263102542705090561
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262312187084890114


GNA use made in turk drone? Ok buy spaag korkut then  it is amphibious made by fnss,....


Nike said:


> Home > News > India > Philippines explores options to buy BrahMos missile from India
> Elizabeth Roche
> 
> India is also exploring the possibility of selling the BrahMos to Indonesia
> The Philipines and India have had price negotiation talks for the BrahMos cruise missile jointly developed by India and Russia
> BrahMosIndiaPhillipines
> 
> 
> India and the Phillipines are in talks for the purchase of a number of defence platforms from India including the Brahmos missile, India’s ambassador to the Phillipines Jaideep Majumdar has said.
> 
> “There are discussions going on a range of weapons systems between India and the Phillipines. Once travel becomes possible, the joint committee that looks at defence logistics will meet discuss these things," Majumdar said on Monday.
> 
> The Philippines and India have had price negotiation talks for the BrahMos cruise missile jointly developed by India and Russia, with the aim of concluding a deal in 2020, two people familiar with the matter said separately.
> 
> The Phillipines is one among several countries in Southeast Asia, including Thailand, Indonesia and Vietnam that has shown an interest in purchasing the land and sea-based versions of the supersonic cruise missile.
> 
> The cost of the system was a key factor in Manila’s decision to equip the Philippines Army’s first Land Based Missile System Battery, which was raised and activated in October, one of the people cited above said.
> 
> Though India has offered a $100 million line of credit to the Philippines for defence purchases, Manila is exploring the option of acquiring the BrahMos system with its own funds to be allocated in the next budget.
> 
> In recent years, the Philippines has concluded several deals with India for personal protective items or bulletproof gear and armour plating for military vehicles. An Indian firm has also bid for a recent Philippines tender for bulletproof gear.
> 
> During Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s visit to the Philippines in 2017, India and the Phillippines had signed an MoU on defence industry and logistics cooperation to provide a framework for strengthening cooperation and coordination in logistics support and services, and in the development, production and procurement of defence hardware.
> 
> India is also exploring the possibility of selling the BrahMos to Indonesia, and a team from the Indo-Russian joint venture that makes the system visited a state-run shipyard to assess the fitting of the missile on Indonesian warships.
> 
> India has also held talks with Vietnam for the sale of the BrahMos, which was developed by the Indo-Russian joint venture set up in 1998. The Indian Navy inducted the missile on its frontline warships in 2005 and the army began inducting the BrahMos from 2007 after a series of tests.
> 
> https://www.livemint.com/news/india...rahmos-missile-from-india-11589823975582.html





Nike said:


> *Densus 88 antiterror squad arrests 16-year-old in Batam*
> 
> Fadli
> The Jakarta Post
> Batam / Sat, May 23, 2020 / 03:20 pm
> The National Police’s Densus 88 counterterrorism squad pacfiy suspected terrorists in a simulation exercise at the East Java Police headquarters in Surabaya, East Java. (JP/Wahyoe Boediwardhana)
> 
> 
> Shares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The National Police's Densus 88 counterterrorism squad arrested a 16-year-old boy in his house in Merapi Subur housing complex in Batam, Riau Islands on Wednesday evening. Recent arrests also occurred in Tasikmalaya, West Java and Kendal in Central Java.
> 
> The neighborhood unit (RT) head of the housing complex, Adip Kurniawan, told _The Jakarta Post _that personnel of the squad and from the Riau Islands Police arrested the boy and he was taken to the Riau Islands Police headquarters.
> 
> Adip said the terrorism suspect was the eldest of two siblings and the family had just rented the house in March.
> 
> 
> “They’re new here and they’re friendly, but the one arrested is a child,” Adip said.
> 
> Riau Islands Police chief Insp. Gen. Aris Budiman confirmed the arrest during his inspection of Idul Fitri holiday security. “So far, the security in Riau Islands and Batam is under control,” he said.
> 
> Aris, however, did not divulge more information about the teenager’s arrest.
> 
> In 2016, Densus 88 unraveled a terrorist network calling itself Katibah Gonggong Rebus (KGR), led by 31-year-old Gigih Rahmat Dewa in Batam. The police said they once planned to shoot a rocket to Marina Bay in Singapore from Batam.
> 
> “_Gonggong rebus_” is actually the name of a Batam dish of boiled snails.
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...error-squad-arrests-16-year-old-in-batam.html


Teroris jaman dlu (jaman dlu suka post macem2 di line dan ig) suka pkae nama katibah diikuti dgn macam sebutan. Misal trans sumatra juga ada


Indos said:


> *This is one of the reason we should still be in KFX/IFX program *
> 
> *Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Claims American Fighters Are Only Useful for Airshows - Why F-18s Can’t Fight Without Washington’s Permission*
> 
> In an interview with Qatari news outlet _Al Jazeera_, Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad provided insight into his country’s experience operating American manufactured F-18 Hornet fighter jets and the considerable limitations imposed on operations by Washington. The Royal Malaysian Air Force currently operates three classes of fighter, including the high end heavyweight Russian Su-30MKM as its most modern platform and small numbers of older medium weight F-18 and MiG-29 platforms. Mahathir noted regarding the terms imposed by the U.S. on clients for its fighter aircraft that the source codes for the jets were not provided, meaning: “we cannot program the plane for any attacks against other countries without getting the programming done by Americans. So although the planes are very good, in terms of performance very powerful engines, but we cannot program the plane by ourselves. You have to refer to the United States for putting the program for any raid on foreign countries for example. So our planes were costly. We have them. We can fly them at airshows. But we cannot use them to fight any other country because we don’t get the source code.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-18 Medium Fighter
> 
> Mahathir further elaborated: “The way they treated Malaysia as a buyer of the F-18, we find that the planes are only good for airshows. But we cannot program it for, say, attacks against other countries or for any other use. That is the experience of Malaysia. But I suspect that other countries also did not get the source codes… the planes are not really a weapon that you can control. The control is with the Americans.” He noted that European states may be provided with source codes, but indicated that few non-Western states would, and that even munitions for the F-18s could not be purchased to update the aircraft without approval from the U.S. government. The interviewer thus concluded that clients for F-16 of F-18 fighters “can only use them against targets designated by the United States, not targets that they themselves would like to hit.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Su-57 and MiG-35 Next Generation Fighters
> 
> Mahathir’s statement has considerable implications given that Malaysia is currently considering purchasing a new generation of fighter jets to replace its F-18, MiG-29 and possibly even the Su-30. Kuala Lumpur has previously indicated an interest in the Russian MiG-35 and Su-57 next generation medium and heavyweight fighters, and Russia has offered to purchase its MiG-29s second hand to help offset the cost of a MiG-35 purchase. The Su-57 is likely to replace the Su-30MKM in future, although given the older platform’s still viable capabilities there is less of an urgent need to make such a purchase. While other countries operating the F-18 have sought to replace them either with the F-18E Super Hornet or the F-35A Lightning II platforms, the Prime Minister’s account of Malaysia’s experience with the Hornet indicates that future purchases of American fighters are unlikely. The F-18 could instead be replaced by more MiG-35 fighters, which are from the same weight range but have a lower operational cost and superior combat performance across the spectrum. Unlike U.S. aircraft, Russian fighters do not have similar restrictions on their use meaning countries can deploy them far more freely without political dependance on Moscow.
> 
> https://militarywatchmagazine.com/a...s-can-t-fight-without-washington-s-permission


Still curious from past to this time, how if we use so many american made aircraft and some shit hit fan (political turmoil etc) and we get emabargoed again? What we must do? Crash course buy russian again?


NEKONEKO said:


> Spoiler: Hello world


Ini java ya? Mau coba di run hehehhe


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Maintenance?
> 
> View attachment 634591
> View attachment 634592
> View attachment 634593





The Ronin said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Indonesia upgrades PT-76 light amphibious tank with John Cockerill 90mm Mk III cannon*
> 
> Indonesian company PT Lumindo Artha Sejati has upgraded the Soviet-made PT-76 light amphibious tank used by the Indonesian Marine Corps. The upgraded PT-76 is motorized with a US-made Detroit Diesel engine and armed with John Cockerill (formerly CMI Defence) Mk III 90mm caliber cannon and new firing control system.
> 
> The first prototype of the Soviet-made PT-76 light amphibious tank was completed in 1950. Following trials and further modifications the vehicles were accepted for service with the Russian army in 1951. Production was undertaken at the Volgograd Tractor Factory from 1958 to 1967 and a total of 12,000 vehicles were built for the home and export markets. Total exports amounted to approximately 2,000 vehicles.
> 
> The PT-76 continues to be used by naval infantry units of the Russian armed forces. It was exported to other countries, like India, Iraq, Syria, North Korea, and North Vietnam. Overall, some 25 countries used the PT-76.
> 
> The hull of the PT-76 is of welded steel providing protection against firing of small arms and artillery shell splinters. The vehicle is divided into three compartments, with the driver at the front, the turret in the center, and the power pack at the rear. The turret is of all-welded steel with the commander, who also acts as the gunner, seated on the left and the loader on the right.
> 
> The main armament of the PT-76 consists of a 76.2 mm rifled D-56T gun which has a semi-automatic vertical sliding wedge breech block, a hydraulic buffer, and a hydro-pneumatic recuperator. The gun is 42 calibers long and has an overall length of 3.455 m and a weight of 1,150 kg. The gun has a maximum rate of fire of between 6 and 8 rds/min, a maximum range in the indirect fire role of between 12,000 and 13,290 m and can fire the following types of fixed ammunition: AP-T (BR-350 series), API-T (BZR-350B), HE-FRAG (0-350A), HEAT-FS (BK-354M) and HVAP-T (BR-354P). A 7.62 mm machine gun is mounted coaxially to the right of the main armament and the roof of the turret can be fitted with one 12.7 mm DShKM anti-aircraft machine gun.
> 
> The PT-76 is fully amphibious, being propelled in the water at a maximum speed of 9 km/h thanks to two water-jets mounted at the rear of the hull. The only preparation required before entering the water is to erect the trim vane at the front of the hull and switch on the two electric bilge pumps. A manual bilge pump is provided for emergency use.
> 
> The Indonesian upgrade of the PT-76 is motorized with a new Detroit Diesel 6V-92T diesel developing 300 hp at 2,100 rpm coupled to the original transmission. The upgrade package also includes a new alternator (24 V, 200 Ah), a new cooling and electrical system and fuel, exhaust, air inlet, hull, and top deck modifications.
> 
> The original 76.2 mm gun is replaced by the *90 mm Cockerill Mk III* gun that can fire a wide range of ammunition including APFSDS (Armour-Piercing Fin-Stabilized discarding Sabot). To improve the first round hit probability, a new fire-control system has been installed, together with a new day/night sight for the gunner which incorporates a laser range-finder. A new solid-state all-electric gun/turret stabilization and power control system has replaced the original Russian system and a new fire extinguishing system has been installed.
> 
> The Soviet-made 7.62mm coaxial machine gun seems to be replaced by a European 7.62 machine gun and a similar weapon can be mounted on the turret roof for air defense purposes.
> 
> https://www.armyrecognition.com/wea...k4biD86fFZ9qJSuAlT24kJXQfGyPUCy9XxZz7vc0pnrLw


How many unit that will be upgraded? Kirain bakal dikandangin permanen pelan-pelan, ternyata masih diupgrade juga.

90mm, I see so that's why we want the TOT, its for badak, pt76, tankboat(?).


----------



## Nike

modern missiles got their own semi active homing radar to guide the trajectory of the said missiles. The input is being done by the avionic system on board of the aircraft itself. There is no need for the user to getting the source code to launch their missiles, source code it is being used to modify the on board system (especially for the software codes, and some to integrate the hardware system into the whole architecture units). For F-35, why US withholding their own source code, you need to know the mission system software of F35 is one of the most complex integrated mission system ever put on an aircraft, there is hundred billion US dollar cost running on this system, million work hours and the system is being integrated into the whole architecture of US and allies battle management system there is a lot of on the stake.


----------



## Jatosint

The Ronin said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Indonesia upgrades PT-76 light amphibious tank with John Cockerill 90mm Mk III cannon*
> 
> Indonesian company PT Lumindo Artha Sejati has upgraded the Soviet-made PT-76 light amphibious tank used by the Indonesian Marine Corps. The upgraded PT-76 is motorized with a US-made Detroit Diesel engine and armed with John Cockerill (formerly CMI Defence) Mk III 90mm caliber cannon and new firing control system.
> 
> The first prototype of the Soviet-made PT-76 light amphibious tank was completed in 1950. Following trials and further modifications the vehicles were accepted for service with the Russian army in 1951. Production was undertaken at the Volgograd Tractor Factory from 1958 to 1967 and a total of 12,000 vehicles were built for the home and export markets. Total exports amounted to approximately 2,000 vehicles.
> 
> The PT-76 continues to be used by naval infantry units of the Russian armed forces. It was exported to other countries, like India, Iraq, Syria, North Korea, and North Vietnam. Overall, some 25 countries used the PT-76.
> 
> The hull of the PT-76 is of welded steel providing protection against firing of small arms and artillery shell splinters. The vehicle is divided into three compartments, with the driver at the front, the turret in the center, and the power pack at the rear. The turret is of all-welded steel with the commander, who also acts as the gunner, seated on the left and the loader on the right.
> 
> The main armament of the PT-76 consists of a 76.2 mm rifled D-56T gun which has a semi-automatic vertical sliding wedge breech block, a hydraulic buffer, and a hydro-pneumatic recuperator. The gun is 42 calibers long and has an overall length of 3.455 m and a weight of 1,150 kg. The gun has a maximum rate of fire of between 6 and 8 rds/min, a maximum range in the indirect fire role of between 12,000 and 13,290 m and can fire the following types of fixed ammunition: AP-T (BR-350 series), API-T (BZR-350B), HE-FRAG (0-350A), HEAT-FS (BK-354M) and HVAP-T (BR-354P). A 7.62 mm machine gun is mounted coaxially to the right of the main armament and the roof of the turret can be fitted with one 12.7 mm DShKM anti-aircraft machine gun.
> 
> The PT-76 is fully amphibious, being propelled in the water at a maximum speed of 9 km/h thanks to two water-jets mounted at the rear of the hull. The only preparation required before entering the water is to erect the trim vane at the front of the hull and switch on the two electric bilge pumps. A manual bilge pump is provided for emergency use.
> 
> The Indonesian upgrade of the PT-76 is motorized with a new Detroit Diesel 6V-92T diesel developing 300 hp at 2,100 rpm coupled to the original transmission. The upgrade package also includes a new alternator (24 V, 200 Ah), a new cooling and electrical system and fuel, exhaust, air inlet, hull, and top deck modifications.
> 
> The original 76.2 mm gun is replaced by the 90 mm Cockerill Mk III gun that can fire a wide range of ammunition including APFSDS (Armour-Piercing Fin-Stabilized discarding Sabot). To improve the first round hit probability, a new fire-control system has been installed, together with a new day/night sight for the gunner which incorporates a laser range-finder. A new solid-state all-electric gun/turret stabilization and power control system has replaced the original Russian system and a new fire extinguishing system has been installed.
> 
> The Soviet-made 7.62mm coaxial machine gun seems to be replaced by a European 7.62 machine gun and a similar weapon can be mounted on the turret roof for air defense purposes.
> 
> https://www.armyrecognition.com/wea...k4biD86fFZ9qJSuAlT24kJXQfGyPUCy9XxZz7vc0pnrLw





NEKONEKO said:


> How many unit that will be upgraded? Kirain bakal dikandangin permanen pelan-pelan, ternyata masih diupgrade juga.
> 
> 90mm, I see so that's why we want the TOT, its for badak, pt76, tankboat(?).



A new upgrade batch? Or is it late news and the upgrade already completed in 2019? 

https://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2020/05/lumindo-berhasil-rekondisi-beberapa.html

Also, is it the same or newer version of the Cockerill Mk III 90mm gun that our PT-76s have previously upgraded with?


----------



## deadlast

Jatosint said:


> A new upgrade batch? Or is it late news and the upgrade already completed in 2019?
> 
> https://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2020/05/lumindo-berhasil-rekondisi-beberapa.html
> 
> Also, is it the same or newer version of the Cockerill Mk III 90mm gun that our PT-76s have previously upgraded with?



Seems like just regular overhaul works, that armyrecognition article only describe that Marinir still operating PT-76 with some upgrade. Also the 90mm Cockerill Mk III is an old gun, as far as I know the current version of 90mm Cockerill that still in production is the Mk.8 version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

M3 Amphibious ponton training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Selamat hari raya idul fitri gaes bagi yang merayakan. Mohon maaf lahir batin kepada member-member lain.

Selamat menyembelih ketupat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d

Meski wajah tak mampu berjumpa, tangan tak bisa saling menjabat, semoga coretan kata ini mampu menjadi jembatan di hari penuh kemenangan. Taqabbalallahu minna wa minkum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

Happy Eid Mubarak 1441 H.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fl0gger

happy ied mubarrok....barakallahu fiikum

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gen3115

Ruhnama said:


> Still curious from past to this time, how if we use so many american made aircraft and some shit hit fan (political turmoil etc) and we get emabargoed again? What we must do? Crash course buy russian again?



same thing we did during the 1999-2005 US embargo, just circumvent it through EU or other third parties to keep the jets flying

Happy Eid Mubarak everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jatosint

Happy #EidMubarak everyone! We deeply apologize if some of our posts/tweets/RTs/Likes somehow offend/hurt you in any way. Stay safe, have a joyful #Eid, and may Allah bless you!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Happy eid mubarak.. minal aidin wal fa idzin..mohoh maaf lahir dan batin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

Eid Mubarak !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LtMaverick

trishna_amṛta said:


> *sigh* no such thing as ASW radar because its defy the fundamental law of physic. Most radio wave band can't travel underwater, the only band that could travel underwater is ELF band even that is only use to queue sub to go to periscope depth so they could download message using either Sat or UHF



i mean no offense, but have you heard about this:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air-to-Surface_Vessel_radar
https://fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/ac/asw.htm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASV_Mark_II_radar
but you gonna prolly said, "its not an ASW radar" which i disagree cuz some of em are multirole and could be described technically as an ASW radar due to their capabilities to Detect Sub even on periscope depth(that means it's already submerged) but ofc i agree on the radar couldn't detect submarine below that, that's why they use sunobuoys/MAD for better capabilities. but its ok if you don't kinda agree, agree to disagree. its stop there. might be another endless debate right there if we continue lmao

btw, Happy Eid Mubarak to All My Muslim Friends. May God Bless Ya'



Gen3115 said:


> same thing we did during the 1999-2005 US embargo, just circumvent it through EU or other third parties to keep the jets flying
> 
> Happy Eid Mubarak everyone


Agree on that, Even though EU kinda limit our ops even though they already lifted the embargo, it still do the job





anyway, i wanted to know how much commonality between ss1 and ss2 did anyone know how much apart of the magazine/ammo or maybe even the buttstock? b'cuz i heard that ss2 also resemble AR/m16 like for an example use of 'something single bolt' instead of FNC/SS1 'Double bolt thingy'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Happy Eid al mubarak, god bless all of us and wish a prosperous years ahead

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## kooppyyy

Eid Mubarak everyone! Minal aidin wal fa idzin.


Indos said:


> In my own analysis, although I admit I dont have any knowledge on this, the source code is important in relation to IFF instrument which is the instrument to identify foe and friend. I suspect we cant program the IFF if we dont have the source code. So we have to stick with the US made IFF program since we use US made IFF in our fighter. This is the bold part that I have been mentioned in my previous post.
> 
> I dont have any doubt we can fire missile to Sukhoi or Chinese jet, but possibly there will be a problem in identifying and launching missile to US made fighter belong to Singapore/Malaysia/Australia. As we know, we use US made IFF in our F 16 and it is already a fix package for any one wanting to buy US fighter jet. And of course we need US permission to install our own made IFF (modifying the jet) like the case of Turkey. It will be the problem if US reject it.


That's not how IFF works. The fact that fighter jets often "buddy spike" each other to facilitate rendezvous, put an end to the claims. If circumstances are like what you describe, then there's no way a country like India would even entertain the idea of operating fleets of F-16 when their arch-enemy has been operating the same aircraft for decades. IFF is there to provide better situational awareness. It linked up to things like HUD, the situational awareness display, etc. IFF is not linked up the store management & weapon system, therefore it doesn't dictate what can/can't be released. The pilot always has the final say on it. From my understanding, the reason why some country insists on the IFF source-code is for them to be able to program their own cryptosystems. Moreover, if hypothetically hostile fighter jets deliberately penetrate our airspace, then most likely it will be operating under strictly emission control which mean with IFF turned off until first shot is fired.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ruhnama

Anyone know that Nam get license of Kh35, how can and also how they use South Korea engine to power their missile?. Btw are Russia easy to ask ToT or only for loyal customer?

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Even they want engine license from korea, can we (better than reseach from zero) we take license for missile maybe ukraine? Or other country that can make missile engine? I think engine si vital


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> Anyone know that Nam get license of Kh35, how can and also how they use South Korea engine to power their missile?. Btw are Russia easy to ask ToT or only for loyal customer?
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Even they want engine license from korea, can we (better than reseach from zero) we take license for missile maybe ukraine? Or other country that can make missile engine? I think engine si vital


It's not licensed, it's based on KH35 design


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> It's not licensed, it's based on KH35 design


They copy and change engine with korean ?
If copy, how they know ti make guidance? Likely we still struggle in material amd engine for rhan. Guidance research as i know we have done in petir

(Btw di ig nya itu diapus gegara kata vietdefense itu info rahasia, yg shrusnya ga dibocorin ke publik)


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Construction Of Dutch & Belgian Future Frigates Could Be Further Delayed*
_The future frigate will be fitted with the new Above Water Warfare System (AWWS) suite by Thales. will consist of a new generation of sensors, coupled with intelligent software that continuously calculates which actions are best suited to tackle each threat detected by radar and other sensors in the right manner. This maximizes the chance of survival, while the crew stays in control._

_This system uses the latest sensor technology from Thales to detect and monitor all above-water threats, including the next-generation, fully digital dual-band X/S radar suite: an integral combination of *Active Phased Array Radar (APAR) and Sea Master 400* radar technologies._
https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...ian-future-frigates-could-be-further-delayed/

Apar + SM400 sounds good.
Kabar burung buat radar frigate baru udah keluar, tapi yang buat misil belum ada ya?


----------



## Nike

57 mm naval gun from Russian will come. Parchim class using the same caliber right? 

It seems Indonesia really need to reverse engineering big cannon for Naval and land system use while looking at our defense project


----------



## umigami

Alman said Indonesian defense SOE working group with a foreign shipyard on Indonesian future submarine requirement stalled,

Golcuk, tkms, naval-group?


----------



## Nike

*John Cockerill Defense's PWS Gen 2 completes trials*


Belgium’s John Cockerill Defense (previously CMI Defence) has confirmed that its private venture Protected Weapon Station Generation 2 (PWS Gen 2) finished trials in late 2019 and is now at Technology Readiness Level 7 (TRL 7), meaning it is an operationally demonstrated prototype.

According to Simon Haye, chief marketing officer at John Cockerill Defense, “The PWS Gen 2 has now undergone successful firing trials integrated onto a French Arquus Vehicule de l’Avant Blinde [VAB] 6×6 Mk 3 armoured personnel carrier [APC] [and] targets were successfully engaged while the platform was moving, followed by engagement of moving targets while the platform was moving.”

During these trials, the PWS Gen 2 was armed with a Northrop Grumman Armament Systems (previously ATK) 25 mm M242 dual feed cannon with a 7.62 mm machine gun (MG) mounted co-axially to the left.

A John Cockerill Defense computerised fire control system (FCS), which includes a mast-mounted meteorological sensor, was coupled to a French SAFRAN stabilised roof-mounted panoramic sighting system with day/thermal channels and an eye-safe laser rangefinder.




The latest PWS Gen 2 was shown as a full-scale mock-up at the 2018 Eurosatory exhibition in Paris, and in late 2019 another full-scale mock-up was shown fitted to the latest Indonesian PT Pindad Komodo 4×4 APC. The system was demonstrated at the 2019 Bushmaster User Conference in the United States, installed on an Oshkosh Defense M-ATV 4×4 platform.

https://www.janes.com/defence-news/news-detail/2020/05/19/e2249f6e-f9c3-4f77-b878-0639dfdb53da


This good choice for our light armored vehicles


----------



## Jatosint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265125445944528897

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Jatosint said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265125445944528897



God bless us, Indonesia actually managed to avoid such mess and back to civilized world.

We won back Irian Barat, and thats should be the end of our costly political endeavour and should strive hard to pursue economy development and stabilize the political chaos back home.


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> Alman said Indonesian defense SOE working group with a foreign shipyard on Indonesian future submarine requirement stalled,
> 
> Golcuk, tkms, naval-group?


It's only stalled eventually it can be restarted, opportunity won't lost. Such overreacting on his tweet.


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> *John Cockerill Defense's PWS Gen 2 completes trials*
> 
> 
> Belgium’s John Cockerill Defense (previously CMI Defence) has confirmed that its private venture Protected Weapon Station Generation 2 (PWS Gen 2) finished trials in late 2019 and is now at Technology Readiness Level 7 (TRL 7), meaning it is an operationally demonstrated prototype.
> 
> According to Simon Haye, chief marketing officer at John Cockerill Defense, “The PWS Gen 2 has now undergone successful firing trials integrated onto a French Arquus Vehicule de l’Avant Blinde [VAB] 6×6 Mk 3 armoured personnel carrier [APC] [and] targets were successfully engaged while the platform was moving, followed by engagement of moving targets while the platform was moving.”
> 
> During these trials, the PWS Gen 2 was armed with a Northrop Grumman Armament Systems (previously ATK) 25 mm M242 dual feed cannon with a 7.62 mm machine gun (MG) mounted co-axially to the left.
> 
> A John Cockerill Defense computerised fire control system (FCS), which includes a mast-mounted meteorological sensor, was coupled to a French SAFRAN stabilised roof-mounted panoramic sighting system with day/thermal channels and an eye-safe laser rangefinder.
> 
> 
> 
> The latest PWS Gen 2 was shown as a full-scale mock-up at the 2018 Eurosatory exhibition in Paris, and in late 2019 another full-scale mock-up was shown fitted to the latest Indonesian PT Pindad Komodo 4×4 APC. The system was demonstrated at the 2019 Bushmaster User Conference in the United States, installed on an Oshkosh Defense M-ATV 4×4 platform.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/defence-news/news-detail/2020/05/19/e2249f6e-f9c3-4f77-b878-0639dfdb53da
> 
> 
> This good choice for our light armored vehicles


It is also very good if istalled on ANOA (arquus VAB look alike anoa)

=====
Untung PKI ancur, seenggaknya kita ga buang2 tenaga buat konflik terbuka RI vs Inggris dkk. Tpi ya gara2 konfrontasi, warga ke2 negara ini musuhan (atau juga menjurus ke rasisme suku/etnis trntu). Masih suka berandai2 jika gada konfrontasi mgkn Malaysia-RI warganya biasa2 aja.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> Untung PKI ancur, seenggaknya kita ga buang2 tenaga buat konflik terbuka RI vs Inggris dkk. Tpi ya gara2 konfrontasi, warga ke2 negara ini musuhan (atau juga menjurus ke rasisme suku/etnis trntu). Masih suka berandai2 jika gada konfrontasi mgkn Malaysia-RI warganya biasa2 aja.



Ga juga lach. "Gesekan" dengan bangsa _Beruk Jiran_ sudah dari jaman Majaphit dulu. Ingat _Sumpah Palapa_ itu wilayah mana saja


----------



## Kansel

Skadron Udara 3/TNI AU
*Menanti bom JDAM TNI AU*

CategoryAngkatan UdaraPosted onMay 25, 2020AuthorAntonius KK4 Comments

AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Seperti telah diberitakan beberapa waktu lalu, seiring dengan tahapan modernsasi 10 unit F-16A/B Block 15 OCU _Fighting_ _Falcon_ TNI AU melalui program Falcon STAR dan eMLU, jet-jet tempur tersebut juga akan dibekali sejumlah senjata canggih.

Selain rudal udara ke udara AIM-9X Block II _Sidewinder_ dan AIM-120C-7 AMRAAM, bom pintar (_smart_ _bomb_) JDAM (_Joint_ _Direct_ _Attack_ _Munition_) pun akan menyusul.

Memang sudah waktunya “Sayap Udara Nusantara” masuk era kepemilikan munisi berpemandu presisi atau PGM (_precision guided munition_).

JDAM adalah munisi berpemandu presisi buatan Amerika Serikat yang memadukan keluarga bom konvensional standar AS (dan NATO) dengan kit pemandu terintegrasi _inertial guidance system_ dan GPS (_global_ _positioning_ _system_).

Kit-kit buatan pabrikan Boeing tersebut bisa langsung dipasang pada bom-bom jenis Mk.82, Mk.83, dan Mk.84. Bom jenis Mk.82 berbobot 500 pon (225 kg), Mk.83 berbobot 1.000 pon (450 kg), dan Mk.84 berbobot 2.000 pon (900 kg). Ketiga bom standar NATO tersebut sudah lebih dulu dimiliki oleh TNI AU.

Sesudah diimbuhi kit JDAM, bom-bom itu berganti kode desainasinya menjadi GBU-38 (dari bom Mk.82), GBU-32 (dari bom Mk.83), dan GBU-31 (dari bom Mk.84).

View attachment upload_2020-5-26_16-35-14.gif

USAF
JDAM diproduksi oleh Boeing selaku _prime_ _contractor_ dari program yang digawangi bersama USAF (AU AS) dan US Navy (AL AS). Bom ini mulai masuk dinas operasional tahun 1997.

Dalam berbagai pengujian hingga penggunaan awalnya di palagan Afganistan serta Irak, JDAM terbukti sangat akurat dalam perkenaan targetnya. Tingkat melesetnya atau yang dikenal dengan _circular error of probability_ disebut-sebut sangat kecil.

Pemasangan kit JDAM pada bom konvensional tersebut juga sekaligus menjadikan daya jangkau bom lebih jauh. Jangkauan rata-rata bom JDAM berkisar 15-28 km, tergantung pada kecepatan angin, ketinggian, dan sudut pelepasan bom oleh jet tempur.

Sebenarnya tak hanya F-16A/B TNI AU hasil Falcon STAR dan eMLU yang mampu dipersenjatai JDAM. Jet-jet tempur TNI AU lainnya seperti F-16C/D, _Hawk_, T-50i dan _Super_ _Tucano_ pun bisa dipersenjatai JDAM, dengan syarat dibekali pod pemandu macam _Sniper_ atau _Litening_.

Dan kalau mau melangkah lebih jauh, armada jet tempur Sukhoi Su-27 dan Su-30 _Flanker_ TNI AU juga sebenarnya bisa mengusung JDAM, kendati harus terlebih dulu menjalani serangkaian modifikasi.

Sejauh ini AU India yang sudah terbukti berhasil memadukan armada Su-30MKI dengan PGM buatan Barat (kebanyakan yang dibeli India untuk Su-30MKI adalah PGM buatan Israel). Salah satu hal terpenting adalah pemasangan interkoneksi MIL-STD-1553 _databus_.

Antonius KK

editor: ron

https://www.airspace-review.com/2020/05/25/menanti-bom-jdam-tni-au/


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Skadron Udara 3/TNI AU
> *Menanti bom JDAM TNI AU*
> 
> CategoryAngkatan UdaraPosted onMay 25, 2020AuthorAntonius KK4 Comments
> 
> AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Seperti telah diberitakan beberapa waktu lalu, seiring dengan tahapan modernsasi 10 unit F-16A/B Block 15 OCU _Fighting_ _Falcon_ TNI AU melalui program Falcon STAR dan eMLU, jet-jet tempur tersebut juga akan dibekali sejumlah senjata canggih.
> 
> Selain rudal udara ke udara AIM-9X Block II _Sidewinder_ dan AIM-120C-7 AMRAAM, bom pintar (_smart_ _bomb_) JDAM (_Joint_ _Direct_ _Attack_ _Munition_) pun akan menyusul.
> 
> Memang sudah waktunya “Sayap Udara Nusantara” masuk era kepemilikan munisi berpemandu presisi atau PGM (_precision guided munition_).
> 
> JDAM adalah munisi berpemandu presisi buatan Amerika Serikat yang memadukan keluarga bom konvensional standar AS (dan NATO) dengan kit pemandu terintegrasi _inertial guidance system_ dan GPS (_global_ _positioning_ _system_).
> 
> Kit-kit buatan pabrikan Boeing tersebut bisa langsung dipasang pada bom-bom jenis Mk.82, Mk.83, dan Mk.84. Bom jenis Mk.82 berbobot 500 pon (225 kg), Mk.83 berbobot 1.000 pon (450 kg), dan Mk.84 berbobot 2.000 pon (900 kg). Ketiga bom standar NATO tersebut sudah lebih dulu dimiliki oleh TNI AU.
> 
> Sesudah diimbuhi kit JDAM, bom-bom itu berganti kode desainasinya menjadi GBU-38 (dari bom Mk.82), GBU-32 (dari bom Mk.83), dan GBU-31 (dari bom Mk.84).
> 
> View attachment 635617
> 
> USAF
> JDAM diproduksi oleh Boeing selaku _prime_ _contractor_ dari program yang digawangi bersama USAF (AU AS) dan US Navy (AL AS). Bom ini mulai masuk dinas operasional tahun 1997.
> 
> Dalam berbagai pengujian hingga penggunaan awalnya di palagan Afganistan serta Irak, JDAM terbukti sangat akurat dalam perkenaan targetnya. Tingkat melesetnya atau yang dikenal dengan _circular error of probability_ disebut-sebut sangat kecil.
> 
> Pemasangan kit JDAM pada bom konvensional tersebut juga sekaligus menjadikan daya jangkau bom lebih jauh. Jangkauan rata-rata bom JDAM berkisar 15-28 km, tergantung pada kecepatan angin, ketinggian, dan sudut pelepasan bom oleh jet tempur.
> 
> Sebenarnya tak hanya F-16A/B TNI AU hasil Falcon STAR dan eMLU yang mampu dipersenjatai JDAM. Jet-jet tempur TNI AU lainnya seperti F-16C/D, _Hawk_, T-50i dan _Super_ _Tucano_ pun bisa dipersenjatai JDAM, dengan syarat dibekali pod pemandu macam _Sniper_ atau _Litening_.
> 
> Dan kalau mau melangkah lebih jauh, armada jet tempur Sukhoi Su-27 dan Su-30 _Flanker_ TNI AU juga sebenarnya bisa mengusung JDAM, kendati harus terlebih dulu menjalani serangkaian modifikasi.
> 
> Sejauh ini AU India yang sudah terbukti berhasil memadukan armada Su-30MKI dengan PGM buatan Barat (kebanyakan yang dibeli India untuk Su-30MKI adalah PGM buatan Israel). Salah satu hal terpenting adalah pemasangan interkoneksi MIL-STD-1553 _databus_.
> 
> Antonius KK
> 
> editor: ron
> 
> https://www.airspace-review.com/2020/05/25/menanti-bom-jdam-tni-au/


Wishing something like integrating JDAM to Sukhoi is a wet dream. Our flankers isn't like Malaysian or Indian which is western subsystem integrated from day one. Ours are almost 100% ruskies. I don't think US will allow it.


----------



## Jatosint

umigami said:


> Wishing something like integrating JDAM to Sukhoi is a wet dream. Our flankers isn't like Malaysian or Indian which is western subsystem integrated from day one. Ours are almost 100% ruskies. I don't think US will allow it.



Also, if we're able to integrate our Su to carry western munitions, someone will use it as another excuse to buy more Su in the future


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> Alman said Indonesian defense SOE working group with a foreign shipyard on Indonesian future submarine requirement stalled,
> 
> Golcuk, tkms, naval-group?


It's more than likely DSME.



Kansel said:


> It's only stalled eventually it can be restarted, opportunity won't lost. Such overreacting on his tweet.


Probably won't be lost but I wouldn't say it's an overreaction. For the most part our side of the issue isn't really blameless. What else were they expecting if they kept asking to cut corners?



umigami said:


> Wishing something like integrating JDAM to Sukhoi is a wet dream. Our flankers isn't like Malaysian or Indian which is western subsystem integrated from day one. Ours are almost 100% ruskies. I don't think US will allow it.


Their Flankers can't use western munitions apart from the Paveway bomb. All of them still primarily use Russian made ordnance. Most of its systems are still Russian made and would only work with Russian equipment.


----------



## mandala

Looks like the Philippine plan to award PT PAL with 2 more SSV order.

https://www.onenews.ph/navy-plans-5...laims-on-disputed-seas-brp-jose-rizal-arrives

Two more strategic sealift vessels are also planned and will be awarded to an Indonesian supplier, which already delivered two ships – the_ BRP Davao del Sur _and_ BRP Tarlac_. The two ships will cost P5.5 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## umigami




----------



## Nike

umigami said:


>



Increasing our surveillance capability, there is no other way around


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Increasing our surveillance capability, there is no other way around


Does our plan to equip ALKI with SOSUS evaporated? If yes such unfortunate IMO


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Does our plan to equip ALKI with SOSUS evaporated? If yes such unfortunate IMO




Imho, before moving on to fixed array like SOSUS in which maintenance intensive, the Navy should moving toward moving platform such as dedicated MPA/ASW aircraft helicopter and ASW equipped destroyer and frigates. In this field we are not up to the standard


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Imho, before moving on to fixed array like SOSUS in which maintenance intensive, the Navy should moving toward moving platform such as dedicated MPA/ASW aircraft helicopter and ASW equipped destroyer and frigates. In this field we are not up to the standard


I agree, what you listed in there is navy current goal for MEF phase (hopefully it still goin well even on condition like this). SOSUS is absolutely needed after we surpassed our current goal.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
I heard wild rumors on navy Procurement, stated they pushed procurement on frigate, destroyer (heard it's platform going to be KDX III or omega), And something bigger (perhaps LPH). IgI can't confirm this rumor yet, you guys may take this rumor with grain of salt. Or perhaps someone here can confirm it? Idk.


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> I agree, what you listed in there is navy current goal for MEF phase (hopefully it still goin well even on condition like this). SOSUS is absolutely needed after we surpassed our current goal.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> I heard wild rumors on navy Procurement, stated they pushed procurement on frigate, destroyer (heard it's platform going to be KDX III or omega), And something bigger (perhaps LPH). IgI can't confirm this rumor yet, you guys may take this rumor with grain of salt. Or perhaps someone here can confirm it? Idk.



I wish our OPV programme actually can be dedicated toward moving ASW platforms, with hull mounted sonar, CAPTAS and bringing on ASW equipped helicopter with hangar, other equipment including triple torp launcher, anti submarine bombs/rocket and other. Diponegoro class as basic is good, but their equipment should be more basic but complete to press the cost issues and including VLS as basic AA defense hopefully CAMM/MICA.


----------



## Indos

Ruhnama said:


> Still curious from past to this time, how if we use so many american made aircraft and some shit hit fan (political turmoil etc) and we get emabargoed again? What we must do? Crash course buy russian again?



As I said many times here, we should have long term plan to be independent in defense sector, including long term plan to produce our own fighter plane with its own engine. Our KFX/IFX program and MALE UCAV is the start. Engine development can be started with cruise missile turbo jet development program that alhamdulillah has already been started some years ago. We need to hire western engineers as well if we are going to be serious in our engine development program.

Hopefully we can make jet engine for cruise missile with enough thrust somewhere in 2024-2026 if current administration keep disbursing enough money for the research. Next steps is to improve the endurance with metallurgy research and make new UCAV with home grown jet engine. Hopefully we can have another fighter jet program starting in 2035-2040 and use our own engine or at least follow SK and India path by license produce western engine for their KFX and Teja program.

In 2035, our nominal GDP is projected to reach 3 trillion dollar, much like Today India and we know India can have huge defense spending and ambitious homegrown defense and space program with that economy despite having 1.4 billion people to feed. That is the time for more ambitious home grown program, but we can be like Today Saudi Arabia at that time if we are not serious in our research program Today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Kansel said:


> I agree, what you listed in there is navy current goal for MEF phase (hopefully it still goin well even on condition like this). SOSUS is absolutely needed after we surpassed our current goal.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> I heard wild rumors on navy Procurement, stated they pushed procurement on frigate, destroyer (heard it's platform going to be KDX III or omega), And something bigger (perhaps LPH). IgI can't confirm this rumor yet, you guys may take this rumor with grain of salt. Or perhaps someone here can confirm it? Idk.


Well PT PAL did show a LPH design at their booth during RAPIM Kemhan 2020.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> ASW equipped helicopter with hangar


With or without is okay.



Nike said:


> Diponegoro class as basic is good, but their equipment should be more basic but complete to press the cost issues and including VLS as basic AA defense hopefully CAMM/MICA


Nice, or TNI could consider a simpler solution like RAM for modest air defence if mistral tetral is deemed insufficient.


----------



## Ruhnama

trishna_amṛta said:


> Ga juga lach. "Gesekan" dengan bangsa _Beruk Jiran_ sudah dari jaman Majaphit dulu. Ingat _Sumpah Palapa_ itu wilayah mana saja


Ini jdi konflik suku/etnis.


Indos said:


> As I said many times here, we should have long term plan to be independent in defense sector, including long term plan to produce our own fighter plane with its own engine. Our KFX/IFX program and MALE UCAV is the start. Engine development can be started with cruise missile turbo jet development program that alhamdulillah has already been started some years ago. We need to hire western engineers as well if we are going to be serious in our engine development program.
> 
> Hopefully we can make jet engine for cruise missile with enough thrust somewhere in 2024-2026 if current administration keep disbursing enough money for the research. Next steps is to improve the endurance with metallurgy research and make new UCAV with home grown jet engine. Hopefully we can have another fighter jet program starting in 2035-2040 and use our own engine or at least follow SK and India path by license produce western engine for their KFX and Teja program.
> 
> In 2035, our nominal GDP is projected to reach 3 trillion dollar, much like Today India and we know India can have huge defense spending and ambitious homegrown defense and space program with that economy despite having 1.4 billion people to feed. That is the time for more ambitious home grown program, but we can be like Today Saudi Arabia at that time if we are not serious in our research program Today.


What western countries that likely will help easiky to make indigenous engine? Are brits or american (like generaln eletric sweden and turk havr license GE engine), likely we can first on turbojet for missile as engine for missile not need to be very2 good (missile fly once and destroyed)
What if ukraine made engine? Turks use it sucesefuy in their drone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

*Entry Briefing: KSAU Beberkan 9 Prioritas dan Program 100 Hari, Beri Perhatian kepada New Normal*
Rabu, 27 Mei 2020 10:28
Penulis : Beny Adrian

Angkasa.news - Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Fadjar Prasetyo menggelar _Entry Briefing _dengan pejabat TNI AU, pimpinan Pangkotama TNI AU, dan Komandan Satuan. _Entry Briefing _dilaksanakan melalui telekonferensi di Gedung Raden Suryadi Suryadarma Mabesau, Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Selasa (26/5).

KSAU menyampaikan bahwa di era Revolusi Industri 4.0 yang sangat dinamis ini kita harus mengedepankan cara kerja yang komunikatif, inklusif, dan kolaboratif yang muaranya adalah dukungan Sumber Daya Manusia TNI AU yang berkualitas.

Sumber Daya Manusia (SDM) yang berkualitas, selain memiliki jiwa nasionalisme, penguasaan teknis, kepribadian yang baik, dan kualitas fisik yang tangguh, juga harus didukung kemampuan literasi.

"Saya melihat setidaknya ada dua jenis literasi yang dapat dijadikan modal berharga bagi prajurit TNI Angkatan Udara dalam menghadapi kemajuan teknologi informasi yang semakin cepat, yaitu literasi baca tulis dan literasi digital," ujar Fadjar.

Selaras dengan hal tersebut, KSAU merumuskan sembilan program prioritas, khususnya terkait strategi pembinaan kemampuan dan pembangunan kekuatan TNI AU yaitu:

_The new normal_, dimana berbagai tugas tetap dapat berjalan dan dampak pandemi dapat ditekan serendah mungkin. Oleh karena itu segera rumuskan _the new normal _sebagai mekanisme dan prosedur kinerja yang baru.
Kemudian dalam bidang Perencanaan, dengan mempercepat pemenuhan Minimum Essential Force Tahap III hingga tahun 2024, dengan fokus pada pencapaian _air superiority_. Melalui kemampuan _Network Centric Warfare _dan pemenuhan alutsista dengan teknologi yang tetap relevan hingga 30 tahun kedepan.
Berikutnya Organisasi, yaitu dengan menyiapkan penerapan organisasi TNI AU, mengatur Prosedur Mekanisme hubungan Kerja (Prosmekhubja), dan menata organisasi yang selaras dengan kebijakan _proportional growth _dan _right sizing_.
Dalam bidang Intelijen, yaitu mewujudkan informasi _superiority _TNI AU.
Prioritas bidang Operasi, yaitu meningkatkan kualitas operasi TNI AU, baik Operasi Militer perang (OMP) maupun Operasi Militer Selain Perang (OMSP).
Prioritas Bidang Latihan, KSAU akan menitikberatkan pada peningkatan efektivitas dan efisiensi latihan, sebagai upaya komprehensif untuk meningkatkan kemampuan personel dan kemampuan satuan, secara cepat dan tepat sasaran.
Bidang Sumber Daya Manusia, Marsekal Fadjar menyoroti bagaimanapun canggihnya teknologi yang digunakan, namun pada akhirnya unsur manusialah yang menentukan keberhasilan tugas.
Bidang Pemeliharaan, menjamin terpeliharanya _operational readiness _TNI AU.
Dalam bidang Lambangja, menjadikan _safety culture _sebagai landasan utama yang sangat esensial. Dengan menempatkan _safety _sebagai faktor utama dalam setiap pengambilan keputusan misi operasi dan latihan.
Terkait dampak pandemi Covid-19, KSAU menjelaskan agar segera memformulasikan _the new normal _untuk pelaksanaan berbagai tugas TNI AU. Harapannya dengan _the new normal_, TNI AU tetap dapat melaksanakan tugasnya dengan baik, aman, dan lancar, meskipun berada di tengah pandemi Covid-19 maupun untuk menghadapi munculnya wabah serupa di masa depan.

Oleh karena itu, guna menghadapi tatanan kehidupan baru atau _the new normal_, KSAU mencanangkan program 100 hari:

Melaksanakan penguatan komunitas intelijen dengan _sharing data _guna menghadapi dampak perkembangan lingkungan strategis.
Menyiapkan penerapan organisasi TNI Angkatan Udara berdasarkan Peraturan Presiden Nomor 66 tahun 2019.
Membuat petunjuk referensi pelaksanaan kegiatan kedinasan TNI Angkatan Udara, yang disupervisi oleh Dinas Kesehatan dan Dinas Psikologi, khususnya bidang operasi dan latihan.
Menerapkan pelaksanaan kegiatan operasi dan latihan sesuai kondisi new normal.
Mengoptimalkan penggunaan sistem informasi TNI Angkatan Udara (e-office) pada prosedur mekanisme hubungan kerja sehari-hari.
Meningkatkan kualitas SDM guna menghadapi tantangan teknologi 4.0
Menjamin kesiapan alutsista untuk mendukung program pemerintah dan tugas-tugas TNI terutama dalam mengatasi dampak Covid-19.
Meningkatkan ketahanan pangan prajurit TNI Angkatan Udara dengan memanfaatkan potensi yang dimiliki TNI Angkatan Udara dan melibatkan masyarakat sekitar yang terdampak Covid-19.
Marsekal Fadjar Prasetyo yang alumnus AAU 1988 kelahiran Jakarta ini tercatat menjadi Kasau ke-23, menggantikan Marsekal TNI Yuyu Sutisna. Fadjar sebelumnya menjabat Panglima Komando Wilayah Gabungan (Pangkogabwilhan) II.

Mengawali karier di Skadron Udara 11 Lanud Sultan Hasanudin Makassar, tugasnya berlanjut sebagai penerbang Skadron Udara 17 Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma Jakarta.

Beberapa jabatan strategis yang pernah diemban diantaranya Danskadron udara 17, Atase Udara di Malaysia, Dirdiklat Kodiklatau, Danlanud Halim Perdananakusuma, Pangkoopsau II, Pangkoopsau I, dan Pangkogabwilhan II.

https://angkasa.news/hankam/detail/...ram-100-hari-beri-perhatian-kepada-new-normal


----------



## NEKONEKO

Jatosint said:


> Network Centric Warfare


Ironically SU35 that TNI AU try to obtain won't have place there.
*limited.


----------



## Jatosint

NEKONEKO said:


> Ironically SU35 that TNI AU try to obtain won't have place there.
> *limited.



Well hopefully new KSAU = new policy


----------



## Brainsucker

Nike said:


> Increasing our surveillance capability, there is no other way around



And develop our own AShM for deterrent purpose.


----------



## Chestnut

Jatosint said:


> Well hopefully new KSAU = new policy


I have a good feeling about him, but time will tell if any of his points are realized.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Chestnut said:


> I have a good feeling about him, but time will tell if any of his points are realized.



Obviously, what weapons systems that our AF will operate are not decided by the AF alone

There's also MoD, DPR, Kemenkeu, Bappenas, etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Can Indonesia Armed forces adopt them? 

https://www.indomiliter.com/samsung...nggih-untuk-prajurit-kombatan-di-garda-depan/

Considering there is no much stake and dependency between Indonesia and South Korea, there is not much stakes when we adopt them and the thing is Indonesia most likely oponnents still China and Malaysia.


----------



## Kansel

mandala said:


> Well PT PAL did show a LPH design at their booth during RAPIM Kemhan 2020.
> 
> View attachment 635807
> 
> 
> View attachment 635808


For the LPH, I'm pretty sure we're going for PAL made with some assistance from another experienced shipbuilder, folks from KKIP going to discuss this program seriously. I'm more curious on this rumored DD procurement

Should we scrap this program?
http://alert5.com/2020/05/27/once-again-indonesia-is-late-in-paying-the-kf-x-development-fees/


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> For the LPH, I'm pretty sure we're going for PAL made with some assistance from another experienced shipbuilder, folks from KKIP going to discuss this program seriously. I'm more curious on this rumored DD procurement
> 
> Should we scrap this program?
> http://alert5.com/2020/05/27/once-again-indonesia-is-late-in-paying-the-kf-x-development-fees/


what DD procurement ? the iver ?

as for the LPH , the BPC Mistral is also present in current rumour .


----------



## mandala

Kansel said:


> For the LPH, I'm pretty sure we're going for PAL made with some assistance from another experienced shipbuilder, folks from KKIP going to discuss this program seriously. I'm more curious on this rumored DD procurement
> 
> Should we scrap this program?
> http://alert5.com/2020/05/27/once-again-indonesia-is-late-in-paying-the-kf-x-development-fees/


Better link to original source:

http://m.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20200526000847

South Korea’s 18-trillion-won ($14 billion) fighter jet project is facing payment delays amidst the COVID-19 pandemic, while officials involved have assured it does not mean it is being shut down.

Korea Aerospace Industries -- the country’s only aircraft manufacturer -- is currently co-developing next-generation fighters with Indonesia.

Launched in 2016, the KF-X project aims to develop a next-generation fighter jet and mass-produce 180 units by 2026. The project, the biggest in Korean history, needs 8 trillion and 10 trillion won for development and mass production, respectively. Indonesia is responsible for 20 percent of the development costs, or 1.8 trillion won. However, it has been delaying its payments lately, with 500.2 billion won overdue as of April.

“Typically, defense contracts between military and defense companies involve collaterals. However, the KF-X project doesn’t include a collateral as it is a co-development project based on a memorandum of understanding, not a defense contract. Indonesia is supposed to pay its share on a yearly basis,” a military official said.

The MOU was signed in 2010 between Korea’s Defense Acquisition Program Administration and the Indonesian military.

As the project lacks a collateral, there is no leverage to force Indonesia to meet the payment deadline. Under the deal, Indonesia will use 50 fighter jets, and Korea the rest.

“KAI is not in a position to comment on the budget status, but the next-generation fighter jet is being developed as planned and will be introduced by 2021,” a company official said.

Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering is another defense company affected by uncertainties from Indonesia.

Though Indonesia placed a purchase order worth $1 billion to DSME for manufacturing three 1,400-ton submarines in April last year, advance payments haven’t arrived yet.

“The Indonesian navy hasn’t paid advance payments yet, but once the payments are completed, it’s almost 100 percent Indonesia will pay the rest of the $1 billion deal as the country’s state-run Bank Mandiri stands surety,” a DSME official said.


----------



## NEKONEKO

_“Saat ini kami menunggu kunjungan balasan dari Pak (Menhan) Prabowo ke Korea untuk melanjutkan pembicaraan sebelumnya,” kata Dubes Kim._
https://www.antaranews.com/berita/1...rap-proyek-pesawat-kfx-ifx-segera-dilanjutkan

We can only wait.

Hm... are we playing the submarine card for kfx negotiation?


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> what DD procurement ? the iver ?
> 
> as for the LPH , the BPC Mistral is also present in current rumour .


Iver is frigate Procurement, this one (DD) rumored to be omega or KDX III. At last it just nothing but a rumor. We can just wait maybe it's true or not.


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Iver is frigate Procurement, this one (DD) rumored to be omega or KDX III. At last it just nothing but a rumor. We can just wait maybe it's true or not.


well well , maybe shall wait for the jmp leak , KDX III sejong the great ? , which actually hold title as the most armed aegis destroyer (120 VLS) , i think that one have a slight chance to even enter tender program (too good to be true).


----------



## Crunch

http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2020/05/kapa-marinir-menemukan-anggarannya.html?m=1

It seems the marines will have another amphibious vehicle


----------



## SgtGungHo

I am not sure Indonesia understands that IF-X/KF-X prototypes are built in Korea and the Korean government has an option not to send one of those jets to Indonesia if the Indonesian government refuses to make the full payment that was agreed between two nations. Realistically, the project cannot be cancelled. The prototype already entered production. 

However, I think IFX/KFX is not good for Indonesia which has one of the longest coastline. The fighter jet is expected to carry a 12,000lb fuel internally and Ferry range of 2,900km, a bit short than F/A F-18 Block E/F. Actual combat radius will be a bit shorter as well(The CR of F/A-18 E/F is about 750km). Now, the length of Indonesian coastline is 54,720 km, the third longest in the world. Let that sink in for a moment.

IF Indonesia can afford, I reckon they should buy fleets of F-16V. Forget about Rafael and other Russian alternatives. They are much more impractical for what Indonesia needs.


----------



## Indos

mandala said:


> Better link to original source:
> 
> http://m.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20200526000847
> 
> South Korea’s 18-trillion-won ($14 billion) fighter jet project is facing payment delays amidst the COVID-19 pandemic, while officials involved have assured it does not mean it is being shut down.
> 
> .



Dont know how reliable the report is, but the development cost seems to increase from 10 billion USD into 14 billion USD.



SgtGungHo said:


> I am not sure Indonesia understands that one of IF-X/KF-X prototypes will be built in Korea and the Korean government has an option not to send the jet to Indonesia if the Indonesian government refuses to make the full payment that was agreed between two nations.
> 
> However, I think IFX/KFX is not good for Indonesia which has one of the longest coastline. The fighter jet is expected to carry a 12,000lb fuel internally and Ferry range of 2,900km, a bit short than F/A F-18 Block E/F. Actual combat radius will be a bit shorter as well(The CR of F/A-18 E/F is about 750km). Now, the length of Indonesian coastline is 54,720 km, the third longest in the world. Let that sink in for a moment.
> 
> IF Indonesia can afford, I reckon they should buy fleets of F-16V. Forget about Rafael and other Russian alternatives. They are much more impractical for what Indonesia needs.



That is why KFX/IFX is designed to carry external fuel tank while executing its mission, I think it is the requirement from Indonesia Air Force that become the fixed version of KFX/IFX if we see the official picture always put external fuel tank on KFX/IFX body.

Jokowi has lack of insight about the importance of research in Indonesia and has less ambitious than previous leaders in term of home grown high tech development, except Megawati which is the worst since she has plan to shutdown our aerospace industry in early 2000 which also come from the same party like him. I think Korea need to be patience with this administration since the next administration will likely to be hold by similar coalition which initiated KFX/IFX program.

Based on what I understand and read, 1 IFX prototype will be built in PT Dirgantara based on the previous deal (20 % parts made by Indonesia for all KFX/IFX, and for IFX the assembling and integration is also done in Indonesia).

The flight data of KFX prototype built by South Korea and tested in KAI will be shared with PT Dirgantara Indonesia so there is no need to send one prototype to Indonesia.

In order to decrease Indonesia financial burden as Jokowi administration wish, maybe Indonesia doesnt need to built another prototype in here and just let the engineers in South Korea do the testing since the data will still be shared with PTDI.

And for development purposes, 1 KFX/IFX can be bought for PTDI in the next administration since PTDI is serious in building its capability in fighter jet development and has prepared 5 test pilot which 4 of them come form Air Force pilots who currently undergoing aerospace engineering degree in Bandung Institute of Technology and 1 person from PTDI engineer who undergoing jet fighter training. All of them will undergo test pilot training in England if the study in Indonesia is completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami




----------



## Nike

*Heavy deployment of TNI, police to discipline public during PSBB*
26th May 2020

President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) made a press statement after inspecting the MRT station at Bundaran Hotel Indonesia in Jakarta on Tuesday (May 26, 2020). ANTARA/Indra Arief Pribadi/sh

Jakarta (ANTARA) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) spoke of heavily deploying military (TNI) and police personnel in crowded places as a disciplinary measure to ensure public adherence to the health protocol under the large-scale social restrictions (PSBB).

"Starting today, military and police personnel will be deployed at crowded places in a bid to discipline the public to follow the health protocol in accordance with the PSBB rules," the head of state noted after inspecting the Bundaran Hotel Indonesia MRT station in Jakarta on Tuesday.

Jokowi revealed that security personnel will be deployed in four provinces and 25 districts and cities that have imposed PSBB.

Public discipline in applying social restrictions is expected to flatten the curve of the novel coronavirus transmission in the country, he emphasized.

The government is considering restoring normalcy in public activities in a new normal order.

In preparation for a transition toward a new normal amid the lingering pandemic, the government is drafting protocols for various activities to ensure that people stay safe and healthy, Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs, Airlangga Hartarto, noted.

During his visit to the MRT station, the president was accompanied by Jakarta Governor Anies Baswedan, Indonesian Police Chief Gen. Idham Azis, Indonesian Military Air Chief Marshall Hadi Tjahjanto, and President Director of MRT William Subandar.

Health Minister Terawan Agus Putranto has issued Ministerial Decree No. 328 of 2020 on the guideline to prevent and control COVID-19 transmission in offices and the industry amid the pandemic, as a guidance on implementation for a new normal.

In Jakarta, the country’s capital and COVID-19 epicenter, Governor Anies Baswedan has projected that normalcy would be restored and local residents would resume activities after the third round of large-scale social distancing (PSBB) ends.

"If we all remain disciplined, Jakarta can return to a new normal. Many people usually call it a new normal to refer to a new situation instead of a pre-pandemic situation," he remarked at the Jakarta City Hall on May 20.

However, Jakarta residents are expected to not lower their adherence to a disciplined lifestyle under new normal conditions, he emphasized.

“This (COVID-19 fight) is not yet over. I want to underscore that there is no relaxation. Do not think it is relaxed. Do not feel that it is over," he cautioned.

Achmad Yurianto, the government’s spokesperson for COVID-19 response, has also reiterated that amid the ongoing pandemic, the public will have to adapt to a new normal while being productive.

"We need to still be productive while prioritizing principles to protect ourselves from COVID-19. This then would become a fundamental behavioral change for all of us, and this is what we are calling the new normal," he explained.

He underscored the need for people to get accustomed to practicing health protocols, such as maintaining a safe distance from one another, wearing masks, and being selective about venturing outdoors. *Related news: Comprehensive data needed to relax PSBB: spokesperson
Related news: President urges officials to enforce health protocols at markets
Related news: Police sanction 5,757 PSBB violators in Makassar, Gowa*





EDITED BY INE

Reporter: Indra Arief P, Sri Haryati
Editor: Suharto
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020

https://en.antaranews.com/news/1493...f-tni-police-to-discipline-public-during-psbb


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> Jokowi has lack of insight about the importance of research in Indonesia and has less ambitious than previous leaders in term of home grown high tech development, except Megawati which is the worst since she has plan to shutdown our aerospace industry in early 2000 which also come from the same party like him. I think Korea need to be patience with this administration since the next administration will likely to be hold by similar coalition which initiated KFX/IFX program.



I dont think that this is exclusive to Jokowi only. This trend started with Soeharto already. He had 35 years to develop Indonesian military industry capability *correctly*, all he did was turning those industries to a proyek mercusuar with lack of planning regarding the development of complete domestic supply chain. How do I know this? My in law is an ex PTDI aircraft structure designer who now works for EADS. 

Transfer of technology is completely useless if the ToT is centered around the grand design only. What you get is more like transfer of assembling technology. Jokowi's admin is economy-oriented and naturally, he sees this as a bad investment by previous admin since other than developing KFX, we have no real plan to develop industries surrounding it. 

But still, scaling back from the agreement will make us look bad, so Jokowi must stick to the agreement or completely pull out from the program.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jatosint

Nike said:


> *Heavy deployment of TNI, police to discipline public during PSBB*
> 26th May 2020
> 
> President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) made a press statement after inspecting the MRT station at Bundaran Hotel Indonesia in Jakarta on Tuesday (May 26, 2020). ANTARA/Indra Arief Pribadi/sh
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) spoke of heavily deploying military (TNI) and police personnel in crowded places as a disciplinary measure to ensure public adherence to the health protocol under the large-scale social restrictions (PSBB).
> 
> "Starting today, military and police personnel will be deployed at crowded places in a bid to discipline the public to follow the health protocol in accordance with the PSBB rules," the head of state noted after inspecting the Bundaran Hotel Indonesia MRT station in Jakarta on Tuesday.
> 
> Jokowi revealed that security personnel will be deployed in four provinces and 25 districts and cities that have imposed PSBB.
> 
> Public discipline in applying social restrictions is expected to flatten the curve of the novel coronavirus transmission in the country, he emphasized.
> 
> The government is considering restoring normalcy in public activities in a new normal order.
> 
> In preparation for a transition toward a new normal amid the lingering pandemic, the government is drafting protocols for various activities to ensure that people stay safe and healthy, Coordinating Minister for Economic Affairs, Airlangga Hartarto, noted.
> 
> During his visit to the MRT station, the president was accompanied by Jakarta Governor Anies Baswedan, Indonesian Police Chief Gen. Idham Azis, Indonesian Military Air Chief Marshall Hadi Tjahjanto, and President Director of MRT William Subandar.
> 
> Health Minister Terawan Agus Putranto has issued Ministerial Decree No. 328 of 2020 on the guideline to prevent and control COVID-19 transmission in offices and the industry amid the pandemic, as a guidance on implementation for a new normal.
> 
> In Jakarta, the country’s capital and COVID-19 epicenter, Governor Anies Baswedan has projected that normalcy would be restored and local residents would resume activities after the third round of large-scale social distancing (PSBB) ends.
> 
> "If we all remain disciplined, Jakarta can return to a new normal. Many people usually call it a new normal to refer to a new situation instead of a pre-pandemic situation," he remarked at the Jakarta City Hall on May 20.
> 
> However, Jakarta residents are expected to not lower their adherence to a disciplined lifestyle under new normal conditions, he emphasized.
> 
> “This (COVID-19 fight) is not yet over. I want to underscore that there is no relaxation. Do not think it is relaxed. Do not feel that it is over," he cautioned.
> 
> Achmad Yurianto, the government’s spokesperson for COVID-19 response, has also reiterated that amid the ongoing pandemic, the public will have to adapt to a new normal while being productive.
> 
> "We need to still be productive while prioritizing principles to protect ourselves from COVID-19. This then would become a fundamental behavioral change for all of us, and this is what we are calling the new normal," he explained.
> 
> He underscored the need for people to get accustomed to practicing health protocols, such as maintaining a safe distance from one another, wearing masks, and being selective about venturing outdoors. *Related news: Comprehensive data needed to relax PSBB: spokesperson
> Related news: President urges officials to enforce health protocols at markets
> Related news: Police sanction 5,757 PSBB violators in Makassar, Gowa*
> 
> EDITED BY INE
> 
> Reporter: Indra Arief P, Sri Haryati
> Editor: Suharto
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020
> 
> https://en.antaranews.com/news/1493...f-tni-police-to-discipline-public-during-psbb


Dan diserang sama, what appeared to be, barisan SJW/leftist dengan narasi klasik: militeristik/orba/dwikora

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265153393519022086


----------



## nufix

Jatosint said:


> Dan diserang sama, what appeared to be, barisan SJW/leftist dengan narasi klasik: militeristik/orba/dwikora
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265153393519022086



They still have the idea that military is only for the business of war. I very much want to see what they would say if their home region is hit by calamities and the first ones to respond is the military. I do hope they refuse the help since this will be another dwifungsi ABRI according to them wkwkwk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> I dont think that this is exclusive to Jokowi only. This trend started with Soeharto already. He had 35 years to develop Indonesian military industry capability *correctly*, all he did was turning those industries to a proyek mercusuar with lack of planning regarding the development of complete domestic supply chain. How do I know this? My in law is an ex PTDI aircraft structure designer who now works for EADS.
> 
> Transfer of technology is completely useless if the ToT is centered around the grand design only. What you get is more like transfer of assembling technology. Jokowi's admin is economy-oriented and naturally, he sees this as a bad investment by previous admin since other than developing KFX, we have no real plan to develop industries surrounding it.
> 
> But still, scaling back from the agreement will make us look bad, so Jokowi must stick to the agreement or completely pull out from the program.



historically there is several reasons why we don't build the whole chain supply units to support our defense industry. In 70's or 80's decade it was understandable as Indonesia economy at that time is too small to support such endeavor, not to mention our defense spending is always small relatively compared to our GDP ( and in turn made the demand is small in quantity) and our basic industrial infrastructure (either it is civilian or government owned industry) at the time is very weak and small. Economy, political and armed rebellion disaster during Soekarno reign (in medio 1950 trough 1960's) is very devastating for our industrial infrastructure as a whole and not to mention a lot of Nationalization project is bringing a lot of European trained expertise fleeing aboard (there is to read https://nasional.kompas.com/read/2012/09/05/11325735/Lindeteves..Pabrik.Baja.Masa.VOC ) and thus ruined the already established industrial companies who already established in Nusantara since VoC era. 

Right now, with Indonesia large economy structure (1,2 trillion US dollar strong GDP), large population pool with millions educated, young, and well trained worker in many industrial sector (like in steel, automotive, aviation, shipyard, chemical, petro chemical and other related industries) and continue to grow defense spending, the time is ripe for us to starting to building large supply chain of military industrial products and subsystem.


----------



## nufix

Nike said:


> historically there is several reasons why we don't build the whole chain supply units to support our defense industry. In 70's or 80's decade it was understandable as Indonesia economy at that time is too small to support such endeavor, not to mention our defense spending is always small relatively compared to our GDP ( and in turn made the demand is small in quantity) and our basic industrial infrastructure (either it is civilian or government owned industry) at the time is very weak and small. Economy, political and armed rebellion disaster during Soekarno reign (in medio 1950 trough 1960's) is very devastating for our industrial infrastructure as a whole and not to mention a lot of Nationalization project is bringing a lot of European trained expertise fleeing aboard (there is to read https://nasional.kompas.com/read/2012/09/05/11325735/Lindeteves..Pabrik.Baja.Masa.VOC ) and thus ruined the already established industrial companies who already established in Nusantara since VoC era.
> 
> Right now, with Indonesia large economy structure (1,2 trillion US dollar strong GDP), large population pool with millions educated, young, and well trained worker in many industrial sector (like in steel, automotive, aviation, shipyard, chemical, petro chemical and other related industries) and continue to grow defense spending, the time is ripe for us to starting to building large supply chain of military industrial products and subsystem.



GDP was not really the reason. The reason is because the government did not see military industries as part of economic drivers and still nowadays. Military industry is still seen as source of pride and legitimation for the ruling person/party. That is the reason why so military industries in Indonesia is not that well integrated to the other sectors because there is no incentives in that for the other sectors to cater to Indonesian military industries. It does not really matter even if our GDP is 3 trillions.

Korean defense industry is a perfect example of an integrated military industries. It gives incentives for other sectors to create military department that focuses on satisfying military industries' needs. And it does not stop there, a military-industrial complex is also built to keep the money rotating. That is still missing in Indonesia as TNI high ranking officials are often still acting as Sales Rep. for foreign manufacturers.

So you see, what we lack is a plan and system that will support an organic growth of arm industry. Arm industry should be treated like any other industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> GDP was not really the reason. The reason is because the government did not see military industries as part of economic drivers and still nowadays. Military industry is still seen as source of pride and legitimation for the ruling person/party. That is the reason why so military industries in Indonesia is not that well integrated to the other sectors because there is no incentives in that for the other sectors to cater to Indonesian military industries. It does not really matter even if our GDP is 3 trillions.
> 
> Korean defense industry is a perfect example of an integrated military industries. It gives incentives for other sectors to create military department that focuses on satisfying military industries' needs. And it does not stop there, a military-industrial complex is also built to keep the money rotating. That is still missing in Indonesia as TNI high ranking officials are often still acting as Sales Rep. for foreign manufacturers.
> 
> So you see, what we lack is a plan and system that will support an organic growth of arm industry. Arm industry should be treated like any other industry.



to create the environment you need the incentive you need the market, in Indonesia GDP is always matter as military spending is pegged not too much and always behind of 1 percentage barrier even the most optimistic projection is around 1,5 percentage of GDP, that in turn it always of how much large Indonesian GDP is to correlated into defense spending and in turn military purchase, and that's how large indonesian arms market it is. Indonesian military market is always small to begin with, without market there is no incentive for the arm industry to growth. South Korean and Turkey got large and complex industrial military is because they got large market to absorb the products (Turkish armed forces and ROK armed Forces) in the first place. 

BTW, if it up to me, i will liberalize this sector in the first place. Placed no restriction for foreign arm manufacturer to build their industrial manufacturing in Indonesia, and placing and marketing Indonesia as arms production hub in the region for foreign defense industries who trying to penetrate Asia Pacific market as there is untapped market in the region like Vietnam (who increasingly trying to adding western made type of arms into their inventory), Thailand, Philippine as they are in the process to replacing their obsolete weapons systems leftover from Vietnam war era. For our Indonesian military industry, they need to innovate and trying something out of the box, like acquire stocks and technological knowledge from foreign arms industries in Eastern Europe like Bulgaria, Croatia, Ukraine and small western European arms industry and so on to acquire new knowledge and products base. Indonesia basic industrial infrastructure is in place, it just our regulation is need to be revamped along with the mindset.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Remember that I mentioned that this forum is no longer moderated fairly? This is why https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/russ...stic-matter-regarding-hong-kong.668207/page-5

So if I get banned I'd like to suggest that you need to...

1. make sure that you know you can never insult or even disagree with that particular country and people
2. make sure you know that even questions can be considered personal attacks by mods if you are reported by members of that particular country
3. make sure that you never questions any mod's judgement


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> Remember that I mentioned that this forum is no longer moderated fairly? This is why https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/russ...stic-matter-regarding-hong-kong.668207/page-5
> 
> So if I get banned I'd like to suggest that you need to...
> 
> 1. make sure that you know you can never insult or even disagree with that particular country and people
> 2. make sure you know that even questions can be considered personal attacks by mods if you are reported by members of that particular country
> 3. make sure that you never questions any mod's judgement



Nah, keep your head cool bro. I am doing a lot worse in the past.


----------



## nufix

Nike said:


> Nah, keep your head cool bro. I am doing a lot worse in the past.



My head is always cool when facing trolls, but not when facing some mods who act as is if there is a leash held by their iron brother.


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> BTW, if it up to me, i will liberalize this sector in the first place. Placed no restriction for foreign arm manufacturer to build their industrial manufacturing in Indonesia, and placing and marketing Indonesia as arms production hub in the region for foreign defense industries who trying to penetrate Asia Pacific market as there is untapped market in the region like Vietnam



The only way to reliably do that is to effectively dissolve BUMN as a government body altogether. The biggest turn off for entities like Thales, MBDA, Damen, Raytheon, Lockheed Martin, etc. from actively pursuing having their own facilities here is largely because of the BUMN controlled monopoly over key industries.


----------



## Kansel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265667270912569344

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

I see that our Indonesian posters have grown in number in here. And it looks like that this thread has already has 1000 more replies. So what about we apply for an Indonesian defense section for ourselves? @Indos @Nike @nufix and everyone here? what do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Brainsucker said:


> I see that our Indonesian posters have grown in number in here. And it looks like that this thread has already has 1000 more replies. So what about we apply for an Indonesian defense section for ourselves? @Indos @Nike @nufix and everyone here? what do you think?



I think we dont need it bro. All lurkers and most members here just focus on this thread only. Other sticky Indonesian threads are not yet popular. Our defense industry is also not as advance as Turkish so I think dont deserve to have separate discussion for the meantime, except for aerospace sector. Other meaningful defense industry development can be covered in Indonesia strategic industry thread that I have made, if it is necessary I will try to ask mod to make it sticky. Our defense industry export thread has also been made sticky. I think it needs another 5 years to start considering whether we need our own section like Iran/Turkish/Pakistani/etc members have with the assumption that our active members can be doubled 5 years from now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jatosint

nufix said:


> They still have the idea that military is only for the business of war. I very much want to see what they would say if their home region is hit by calamities and the first ones to respond is the military. I do hope they refuse the help since this will be another dwifungsi ABRI according to them wkwkwk.



IKR, those SJWs don't even know (atau sengaja gk mau tau biar narasinya seolah valid) what OMSP/MOOTW is and so far, cmiiw, TNI personnel who already deployed to enforce health protocols discipline among the public don't even carry any firearms


----------



## NEKONEKO

Jatosint said:


> Dan diserang sama, what appeared to be, barisan SJW/leftist dengan narasi klasik: militeristik/orba/dwikora
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265153393519022086


Aren't medical officers and scientific researchers pushing for any kind of meassures to prevent the spreading of the virus? Like social distancing, lockdown/partial lockdown?
There's always some people that would ignore government warning and decide to mudik, doing mass gathering etc. AFAIK its not medical workers and researcher job to deal with this kind of stuff, that's why POLRI is deployed and backed by TNI, the police alone don't have enough personnel to do this job, because they also need to deal with their regular task.

Government:
SJW: REEEEE
Government:
SJW: REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Refer to Alman twit*
Terma handsoldt solutions for our future heavy frigates?!

Dah fix nih?


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> Refer to Alman twit*
> Terma handsoldt solutions for our future heavy frigates?!
> 
> Dah fix nih?


it's good to hear the ship will be here before 2024 , that's rather fast construction time .


----------



## NEKONEKO

umigami said:


> Refer to Alman twit*
> Terma handsoldt solutions for our future heavy frigates?!
> 
> Dah fix nih?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249879448255524864This one?

The hype is always about sensors for asuw and aaw.

I am hoping for info about asw sensors too.


----------



## Brainsucker

NEKONEKO said:


> Aren't medical officers and scientific researchers pushing for any kind of meassures to prevent the spreading of the virus? Like social distancing, lockdown/partial lockdown?
> There's always some people that would ignore government warning and decide to mudik, doing mass gathering etc. AFAIK its not medical workers and researcher job to deal with this kind of stuff, that's why POLRI is deployed and backed by TNI, the police alone don't have enough personnel to do this job, because they also need to deal with their regular task.
> 
> Government:
> SJW: REEEEE
> Government:
> SJW: REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



Wait, SJW is Social Justice Warrior, isn't it?


----------



## GraveDigger388

Brainsucker said:


> Wait, SJW is Social Justice Warrior, isn't it?


Some Jerk-Wad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Brainsucker said:


> Wait, SJW is Social Justice Warrior, isn't it?


Aye, what else.
Social justice warrior sounds great, but now its a derogatory term, I think its because of anons (and plebbit), because they keep using it in the negative way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LtMaverick

NEKONEKO said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249879448255524864This one?
> 
> The hype is always about sensors for asuw and aaw.
> 
> I am hoping for info about asw sensors too.



some guy in the comment said, it was signed on april



Raduga said:


> it's good to hear the ship will be here before 2024 , that's rather fast construction time .



if OMT's offer are true. about all local production and stuff. i believe within 3-3.5 years the ship would be ready with it all Electronics and Weaponry, especially when you do it locally it was all about cheaper cost and some like raw material are easy to get. it also can be the FFBNW ship like SIGMA but it depends if they want to commissioned the ship early or nah. cuz sometimes munitions come late. which i remember the apache pilot said some months before the Apache use in training, they said that 30mikemike and hydra weren't arrived yet even though Hellfire already stored in the Inventory


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> https://www.indomiliter.com/samsung...nggih-untuk-prajurit-kombatan-di-garda-depan/



That Samsung is similar in function as the US ATAK (Android Tactical Assault Kit). The US originally also use Samsung until it was replace by iPhone which I believe due to adherent to the spirit of Buy American, Hire American thus Make America Great Again






And that phone (including ATAK) is not a standalone system. It basically a client side of a BMS (Battle Management System)


----------



## umigami

NEKONEKO said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249879448255524864This one?
> 
> The hype is always about sensors for asuw and aaw.
> 
> I am hoping for info about asw sensors too.


No. The newest one


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> No. The newest one




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265795634151321600
This one?

If the comments are correct, then thank god Terma won the tender. the TRS-4D is way better than the SMART-S that Thales offered. I'm mostly excited to see what an Iver deriative with a TRS-4D mast would look like.


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265795634151321600
> This one?
> 
> If the comments are correct, then thank god Terma won the tender. the TRS-4D is way better than the SMART-S that Thales offered. I'm mostly excited to see what an Iver deriative with a TRS-4D mast would look like.



F125 mast?


----------



## Chestnut

Most likely, yet probably downscaled to adjust to the difference in displacement.

Also, to whoever it was that was talking about a possible DDG program, if it were true it most likely won't be a hull derived from a KDX-III/Sejong-the-Great class, but rather something based off the KDDX.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> F125 mast?


f125 previous mast design only occupied frontal section of the ship with 4 facing antenna array just above the bridge like this .








------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
however the realized design is occupying both above the bridge mast and the helicopter hangar mast , with each mast having an 2 antenna radar facing "Menyerong (ga tau gw bahasa inggris yang tepat nya apa)" .








-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
in my 2cent of opinion , the first mast design got advantage having a free space in the back section of the ship for the long range volume search radar mast such as SMART-L or even their future successor .


----------



## LtMaverick

Chestnut said:


> Most likely, yet probably downscaled to adjust to the difference in displacement.
> 
> Also, to whoever it was that was talking about a possible DDG program, if it were true it most likely won't be a hull derived from a KDX-III/Sejong-the-Great class, but most likely DSME would offer something based off the KDDX.


the same way DSME offered indonesia KSS-3 Derivatives, DSME-2000(afaik)



Raduga said:


> f125 previous mast design only occupied frontal section of the ship with 4 facing antenna array just above the bridge like this .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> however the realized design is occupying both above the bridge mast and the helicopter hangar mast , with each mast having an 2 antenna radar facing "Menyerong (ga tau gw bahasa inggris yang tepat nya apa)" .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> in my 2cent of opinion , the first mast design got advantage having a free space in the back section of the ship for the long range volume search radar mast such as SMART-L or even their future successor .



Kinda facing sideways, 4 corners of each, to perform the real 360deg coverage. it make sense if Baden use separate mast for better coverage but that wasn't that too much effective at all. or maybe it just their precautionary cause if the ship got attacked and if one of the mast destroyed there still another panel to relied on. ofc TRS-4D fixed panel are better than rotator variant. thats why they doesnt want to maximize damage potential on their radar (imo)


----------



## Ruhnama

Jatosint said:


> Dan diserang sama, what appeared to be, barisan SJW/leftist dengan narasi klasik: militeristik/orba/dwikora
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265153393519022086


They must see how Italian and French especially the French ine is super duper democratic country where the 2nd in the modrrn world dethrone their king and replacee with drmocratic republic STILL DEOLOY MILITARY in this time. If military doing non war operation it is actually good, military not only about war buta also helping people

End of rant


----------



## Crunch

And also, the fixed variant has more detection range, up to 300km if not mistaken while the rotator version is only 200 or little more km


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> f125 previous mast design only occupied frontal section of the ship with 4 facing antenna array just above the bridge like this .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> however the realized design is occupying both above the bridge mast and the helicopter hangar mast , with each mast having an 2 antenna radar facing "Menyerong (ga tau gw bahasa inggris yang tepat nya apa)" .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> in my 2cent of opinion , the first mast design got advantage having a free space in the back section of the ship for the long range volume search radar mast such as SMART-L or even their future successor .


You'll never going to see the Smart-L installed on there. The integration costs alone is going to be expensive. Not to mention whether or not Thales and Hensoldt would agree to a partnership.


----------



## Raduga

Chestnut said:


> You'll never going to see the Smart-L installed on there. The integration costs alone is going to be expensive. Not to mention whether or not Thales and Hensoldt would agree to a partnership.


i think you are right , i wonder if terma hensoldt have an option or solution for long range volume search / early warning radar version of their own .


----------



## Being-Art

Raduga said:


> i think you are right , i wonder if terma hensoldt have an option or solution for long range volume search / early warning radar version of their own .


For Volume Search Radar using MSSR 2000-I. so the combination of TRS-4D and MSSR 2000-I will produce detection results with high accuracy, good coverage, extensive search, tracking capacity and guided missiles that are needed for multi-target attacks.

Previously TNI AU also purchased the Hensoldt MSSR 2000-I radar for Kohanudnas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Being-Art said:


> For Volume Search Radar using MSSR 2000-I. so the combination of TRS-4D and MSSR 2000-I will produce detection results with high accuracy, good coverage, extensive search, tracking capacity and guided missiles that are needed for multi-target attacks.
> 
> Previously TNI AU also purchased the Hensoldt MSSR 2000-I radar for Kohanudnas
> View attachment 636314


MSSR is not really an active surveillance radar like SMART-L , specifically they are SSR radar , if the enemy turn off their transponder , they would not get tracked in radar screen ....

but based in this german forumer opinion about trs-4d , i think they were enough for a frigate role , since some member here also taught about destroyer procurement rumour , that one is going to have an better sensor all around anyway.




"hm, I thought TRS-4D comes to an island like that? Long-range room surveillance radar is currently the standard, the new thing is that modern "short-range" radars actually allow very long ranges today, which is why you can theoretically done it also without SMART-L and co. could get along."


LtMaverick said:


> the same way DSME offered indonesia KSS-3 Derivatives, DSME-2000(afaik)
> 
> Kinda facing sideways, 4 corners of each, to perform the real 360deg coverage. it make sense if Baden use separate mast for better coverage but that wasn't that too much effective at all. or maybe it just their precautionary cause if the ship got attacked and if one of the mast destroyed there still another panel to relied on. ofc TRS-4D fixed panel are better than rotator variant. thats why they doesnt want to maximize damage potential on their radar (imo)


you were right about the thing , the german forumer in marinearchive.de taught me the same thing , it's probably for "redudancy" aspect .




"Thanks for the link, as




far as I know, the system should be located in both islands in order to be redundant. For this I find only this picture on the net, in which you can see that TRS-4D antennas are also available in the island:"
https://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/Germanys-F125-Special-Forces-and-Stabilization-Frigates-05119/
"Another contributor to availability is the dual redundancy /" two island ”principle, ensuring that key items are present in at least 2 different locations in case of breakdown or battle damage. The superstructure itself is split into two larger pyramidal deckhouses, as a partial reflection of this principle."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kooppyyy

The way I see it whether it's a pairing of MFR with SSR or MFR with VLR depends on the initial requirements and the intended role of the vessel. If this new class of frigates is intended for general purpose, then TRS-4D with MSSR is already sufficient, especially operating in busy airspace of SCS. However, if the intended purpose is AAW, then the proposed sensors (if true) does feel a bit lacking for the task.


----------



## Chestnut

The thing is that the "ideal" setup in the modern day would be a TRS-4D + Smart-L (APAR is considered somewhat obsolete in the context of more modern systems). But that would only work if someone is willing to shore up the integration costs and convince Thales and Hensoldt to share their data in order for the systems to work together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

So Mr.Alman is talking about discourse in the Navy purchasing used FPB/FAC's from Europe, any idea what boat he's referring to? consider most major European Navies don't operate FAC anymore, could it be from Sweden??

something like goteborg/stockholm class


----------



## Jatosint

*KSAL: Laut Natuna Zona Operasi Militer Perang Fokus di ZEE*
CNN Indonesia | Jumat, 29/05/2020 07:08 WIB

Jakarta, CNN Indonesia --
Kepala Staf TNI Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana Yudo Margono menyatakan telah menjadikan perairan Natuna, Kepulauan Riau sebagai zona operasi militer perang (OMP) sebagai titik berat tugas Komando Gabungan Wilayah Pertahanan I (Kogabwilhan I).

Hal itu ia sampaikan saat menggelar acara exit briefing sekaligus dirangkai dengan Memorandum Pangkogabwilhan I di kantor perwakilan Markas Komando Kogabwilhan I, Jalan Gunung Sahari, Jakata Pusat, Kamis (28/5).

*"OMP fokus kerawanan di ZEEI (Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif Indonesia) di perairan Laut Natuna,"* kata Yudo dalam keterangan resminya.

Yudo menegaskan bahwa Markas Komando Kogabwilhan I yang berada di Tanjung Pinang, Kepulauan Riau wajib memantau perkembangan pelanggaran wilayah yang terjadi di perbatasan Laut Natuna.

Diketahui, sengketa laut antara Indonesia dan China sempat memanas di perairan Natuna Utara belakangan ini. Puluhan kapal-kapal nelayan China yang dikawal pasukan penjaga pantai dan kapal perang fregat mereka berlayar di perairan dekat Natuna, Kepulauan Riau, pada akhir Desember 2019.

China menganggap sebagai perairan Natuna adalah kawasan perikanan tangkap tradisional mereka.

Selain menggelar OMP, Yudo juga menyatakan Kogabwilhan I turut menjalankan Operasi Militer Selain Perang (OMSP) sebagai titik berat tugas saat ini.

Operasi itu, kata dia, meliputi kegiatan bantuan kemanusiaan dalam penanganan virus corona yang saat ini sedang berjalan.

"Dan OMSP yang saat ini sedang berjalan yaitu kegiatan bantuan kemanusiaan dalam penanganan Covid 19," kata dia.

Selain itu, Yudo menjelaskan pembagian tugas penanganan wabah Covid-19 yang dilaksanakan di beberapa tempat.

Panglima Kogabwilhan I, kata dia, selama ini bertindak sebagai supervisi. Sementara para Panglima Komando Utama (Pangkotama) bertindak selaku penanggung jawab pelaksanaan.

"Penanganan Covid-19 di Wisma Atlet Kemayoran di bawah tanggungjawab Pangdam Jaya, Pulau Sebaru tanggung jawab Pangkoarmada I, Pulau Natuna tanggung jawab Pangkoops AU I dan Pulau Berhala tanggung jawab Pangdam I/Bukit Barisan," jelasnya.

Yudo lantas menyampaikan ucapan terima kasih kepada seluruh prajurit Kogabwilhan I atas dukungan dan kerja sama yang telah dilakukan saat dirinya menjabat sebagai Pangkogabwilhan I. Hal itu membuat tugas-tugas Kogabwilhan I dalam kurun waktu kepemimpinannya selama tujuh bulan dapat berjalan dengan baik dan lancar.

Sebelumnya, Anggota Komisi I DPR, Saifullah Tamliha sempat menyoroti tugas berat Yudo sebagai KSAL adalah menjaga teritorial laut Indonesia. Dia mengatakan masih banyak serbuan kapal nelayan asing memasuki wilayah kedaulatan Indonesia. Terlebih lagi, ada teritorial yang masih sengketa dengan negara tetangga sesama ASEAN dan China belakangan ini.
*(rzr/ain)*
https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...tuna-zona-operasi-militer-perang-fokus-di-zee


----------



## Raduga

striver44 said:


> So Mr.Alman is talking about discourse in the Navy purchasing used FPB/FAC's from Europe, any idea what boat he's referring to? consider most major European Navies don't operate FAC anymore, could it be from Sweden??
> 
> something like goteborg/stockholm class


some guy in the comment said related about poland PT.PAL previous cooperation in developing KCR Batch 2 , Orkan Class , which also use RBS-15MK3 could be another potential , Finnish Hamina (Though i believe they are not decomissioned yet) with their umkhonto , they could turn into venomous FAC / FPB , thing are still on discussion and not yet materialized .


----------



## Jatosint

striver44 said:


> So Mr.Alman is talking about discourse in the Navy purchasing used FPB/FAC's from Europe, any idea what boat he's referring to? consider most major European Navies don't operate FAC anymore, could it be from Sweden??
> 
> something like goteborg/stockholm class



I thought we will not buy any used weapons system anymore? And I agree, it's 'just' an FPB, can't our local shipyards build it?


----------



## Chestnut

Quality is the question.


----------



## Raduga

Jatosint said:


> I thought we will not buy any used weapons system anymore? And I agree, it's 'just' an FPB, can't our local shipyards build it?


yeah if they want to bought something , atleast buy something that we never produced before , ramped up the class into corvette .


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> some guy in the comment said related about poland PT.PAL previous cooperation in developing KCR Batch 2 , Orkan Class , which also use RBS-15MK3 could be another potential , Finnish Hamina (Though i believe they are not decomissioned yet) with their umkhonto , they could turn into venomous FAC / FPB , thing are still on discussion and not yet materialized .


i don't think the finns gonna sell the Hamina's out after pouring huge sums of money in modernization

https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...ed-hamina-class-missile-boat-to-finnish-navy/



Jatosint said:


> I thought we will not buy any used weapons system anymore? And I agree, it's 'just' an FPB, can't our local shipyards build it?


Alman is talking about quality issues on the locally built ships


----------



## Raduga

Chestnut said:


> Quality is the question.


aren't the latest BPPT research conclude that KCR needs to be having a hull length at minimum 70 metre so that they can operate at eastern ALKI sea state , what happened with that plan?


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> aren't the latest BPPT research conclude that KCR needs to be having a hull length at minimum 70 metre so that they can operate at eastern ALKI sea state , what happened with that plan?


they added stabilization fins if im not mistaken.


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> aren't the latest BPPT research conclude that KCR needs to be having a hull length at minimum 70 metre so that they can operate at eastern ALKI sea state , what happened with that plan?


Indonesian "gampang lah" mentality is what happened with that plan


----------



## Raduga

N245 and R80 have been kicked from PRN list , PTTA MALE and N219 could probably getting more support and allocation.
https://finance.detik.com/infrastru...e-tendang-pesawat-warisan-bj-habibie-dari-psn
https://kumparan.com/kumparanbisnis...-habibie-fokus-pengembangan-drone-1tVb36Mlzcf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

Udah ada yang liat foto kkb dapet peluru grenade launcher ? Polda nyangkal yang bener yang mana ya?


----------



## Nike

Maestrale class or pohang class, they are more useful to navigate open seas compared to small missile boats


----------



## Jatosint

Raduga said:


> N245 and R80 have been kicked from PRN list , PTTA MALE and N219 could probably getting more support and allocation.
> https://finance.detik.com/infrastru...e-tendang-pesawat-warisan-bj-habibie-dari-psn
> https://kumparan.com/kumparanbisnis...-habibie-fokus-pengembangan-drone-1tVb36Mlzcf



And Indonesia twitterland went crazy because of the cancellation~

But seriously, will R80 become a success if it is continued? terutama dalam hal laku di pasar domestik maupun internasional


----------



## striver44

Indonesian Navy must get rid of it's huge fleet of (mostly) obsolete patrol boats stationed mostly in the coastal area, the manpower and budget freed from maintaining those boats should be allocated to acquire Ocean Going ships at least 1500t.
Ships like this should be given to the Coast Guard (sibarau class, Kal-28m class, PC-40m etc).






Considering the heated situation up north,The Indonesian Navy should be prepped for a high end conflict scenario. for that we need a slim, highly advanced ,highly maintained,inter connected fleet which serves only one purpose. Defeat the enemy in the high seas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

Jatosint said:


> And Indonesia twitterland went crazy because of the cancellation~
> 
> But seriously, will R80 become a success if it is continued? terutama dalam hal laku di pasar domestik maupun internasional



According to some ex PTDI engineers now residing in Germany, they put little confidence that this plan will ever work. The biggest issue is actually the simplest one. What role is Regio Aviasi industri going to play and what role is PTDI going to play? As far as we know the R80 design is propitiatory of RAI, not PTDI, but RAI wants PTDI to manufacture RAI. So is RAI only the design beurau? But why does RAI claims that it will also be conducting serial production and sales?

Moreover, RAI as a company in its history of existence never really did anything substantial to when it comes to financing the project. Aircraft development is a high cost long term investment and so far, the only major financing campaign that they ever did is crowdfunding and T shirt/merchandise sale. It sounds more like a gimmick project than an actual project. Something as simple as Kopi Kenangan managed to gather over 500 million dollars in vc round investment but R80 that is claimed to be comparatively superior than other aircraft in the same class cannot get investments anywhere near a coffee brand??? RAI claimed that there will be 155 planes built for various launch customers, that number alone should be enough to pull investors to put money into this project assuming that they will get around 3 billion dollars in Sales plus maintenance, which is around 200% of the development cost/investment.

In my opinion, RAI should focus on being consultants first to major aircraft producers or even to PTDI. Sell the design to PTDI or co develop the aircraft with PTDI so that RAI could get access to proper RnD facility and possible financing by the government. Almost all aircraft companies started out as design bureaus, RAI should do the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indos

nufix said:


> According to some ex PTDI engineers now residing in Germany, they put little confidence that this plan will ever work. The biggest issue is actually the simplest one. What role is Regio Aviasi industri going to play and what role is PTDI going to play? As far as we know the R80 design is propitiatory of RAI, not PTDI, but RAI wants PTDI to manufacture RAI. So is RAI only the design beurau? But why does RAI claims that it will also be conducting serial production and sales?
> 
> Moreover, RAI as a company in its history of existence never really did anything substantial to when it comes to financing the project. Aircraft development is a high cost long term investment and so far, the only major financing campaign that they ever did is crowdfunding and T shirt/merchandise sale. It sounds more like a gimmick project than an actual project. Something as simple as Kopi Kenangan managed to gather over 500 million dollars in vc round investment but R80 that is claimed to be comparatively superior than other aircraft in the same class cannot get investments anywhere near a coffee brand??? RAI claimed that there will be 155 planes built for various launch customers, that number alone should be enough to pull investors to put money into this project assuming that they will get around 3 billion dollars in Sales plus maintenance, which is around 200% of the development cost/investment.
> 
> In my opinion, RAI should focus on being consultants first to major aircraft producers or even to PTDI. Sell the design to PTDI or co develop the aircraft with PTDI so that RAI could get access to proper RnD facility and possible financing by the government. Almost all aircraft companies started out as design bureaus, RAI should do the same.



PT RAI will only responsible for preliminary design while for detail design it needs PTDI helps since designers in RAI are not large although very experience, some of them are Boeing/Airbus graduates and also ex PTDI. I read somewhere about that before.

PT RAI based on their plan will make a factory in Kertajati and do the assembling while PTDI makes parts. Although there is indeed very open possibility for PTDI to also assemble and do the integration work if government investment is the majority. PT RAI design has also already been tested in BBTA3 wind tunnel and by becoming national strategic program since 2017 it means they have access to DI and government R&D facility. Their previous office is in PTDI building and maybe for the design office they are still operating there while Jakarta office look like only for marketing and management operation.

Here take a look on their plan. This plan is made before R80 become strategic national program, so we dont know yet what is the deal after it become strategic national program. I think R80 is still inside PSN but current government doesnt execute that, so it still has the opportunity to be next administration PSN program. 

https://multisite.itb.ac.id/ftsl/wp...12/PT.-RAI-Presentation-11112015-APEN-RSA.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> PT RAI will only responsible for preliminary design while for detail design it needs PTDI helps since designers in RAI are not large although very experience, some of them are Boeing/Airbus graduates and also ex PTDI. I read somewhere about that before.
> 
> PT RAI based on their plan will make a factory in Kertajati and do the assembling while PTDI makes parts. Although there is indeed very open possibility for PTDI to also assemble and do the integration work if government investment is the majority. PT RAI design has also already been tested in BBTA3 wind tunnel and by becoming national strategic program since 2017 it means they have access to DI and government R&D facility. Their previous office is in PTDI building and maybe for the design office they are still operating there while Jakarta office look like only for marketing and management operation.
> 
> Here take a look on their plan. This plan is made before R80 become strategic national program, so we dont know yet what is the deal after it become strategic national program. I think R80 is still inside PSN but current government doesnt execute that, so it still has the opportunity to be next administration PSN program.
> 
> https://multisite.itb.ac.id/ftsl/wp...12/PT.-RAI-Presentation-11112015-APEN-RSA.pdf



That still not answer my question regarding the exact role each party is going to play. If PT RAI is going to conduct only preliminary design while detailed design and prototyping down to production will be done with PTDI, then R80 design is not propietary of PT RAI which makes it confusing since PT RAI signed the deal for the 140+ with multiple launch customer unilaterally as war as I know. So, what will PTDI got out of the partnership with RAI? If RAI tries to utilize PTDI for its private production without clear product ownership, then RAI gotta pay up PTDI for using its facilities and engineers from its own pocket. Which means that it should not even matter that R80 got removed from PSN list because it was not a state project in the first place.

Regarding the plant in Kertajati. That is relevant to my critics regarding their lack of seriousness is pursuing their „dream“ project because where is the money coming from? Aircraft manufacturing facility cannot be financed through crowdfunding and merchandise sales. And if RAI hopes to get government funding then R80 should be made state-owned, or government should take up shares in the company to ensure that it gets its money back once the serial production starts. This kind of thing is still missing for many of ex PTDI engineers that I have met so far.

An even bigger question would be why they didnt continue with the N250. It is practically the same plane that aims to compete with ATR72. Why reinvent the wheel? Sure RAI said that R80 is a continuation of N250 but why dont just use N280? Unless ofcourse RAI wants to own the design. But then we are back to my question about PTDI role in this thing.


----------



## mandala

28 MAY 2020 00:00 GMT+0

*South Korea selects smart bombs, guidance kits for KF-X fighter*

South Korea has completed the selection process for the precision-guided munitions and guidance kits that it plans to integrate with its future Korean Fighter eXperimental (KF-X) multirole fighter aircraft.

South Korean military officials told _Janes_ on 28 May that Raytheon’s GBU-12 Paveway II, Boeing’s GBU-31/38 Joint Direct Attack Munition (JDAM), GBU-54/56 Laser JDAM, and GBU-39/B Small Diameter Bomb1 (SDB1), as well as Textron’s Wind Corrected Munitions Dispenser (WCMD) CBU‐105 had all been selected for integration with the KF-X, which is being developed by Korea Aerospace Industries, with PT Dirgantara Indonesia as KAI’s industry partner on the project.

They said the integration process for the smart bombs and guidance kits, all of which are already in service with the Republic of Korea Air Force (RoKAF), will start later this year, with full integration expected over the coming 6-7 years.





A computer-generated image showing two KF-X fighter aircraft equipped with Meteor BVRAAMs, forward-looking infrared pods, and Joint Direct Attack Munitions.

The move comes after MBDA Missile Systems announced in November 2019 that it had been awarded a contract for the integration of its Meteor beyond visual range air-to-air missile (BVRAAM) with the KF-X.

Also set for integration is the IRIS-T short-range air-to-air missile (SRAAM) by Germany’s Diehl Defence, with a contract expected to be signed in the near future.

The aircraft will feature terrain following/terrain avoidance (TF/TA) systems from Israel’s Elbit Systems.

The Haifa-based company announced 6 February that it had been awarded a contract by Hanwha Systems, which itself is working on an active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar for the fighter, to equip the KF-X with its TF/TA systems under a USD43 million contract that is set to be fulfilled over a six-year period.

https://www.janes.com/defence-news/news-detail/da27bd71-e47e-4cf6-81aa-456bf5824514

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

nufix said:


> That still not answer my question regarding the exact role each party is going to play. If PT RAI is going to conduct only preliminary design while detailed design and prototyping down to production will be done with PTDI, then R80 design is not propietary of PT RAI which makes it confusing since PT RAI signed the deal for the 140+ with multiple launch customer unilaterally as war as I know. So, what will PTDI got out of the partnership with RAI? If RAI tries to utilize PTDI for its private production without clear product ownership, then RAI gotta pay up PTDI for using its facilities and engineers from its own pocket. Which means that it should not even matter that R80 got removed from PSN list because it was not a state project in the first place.
> 
> Regarding the plant in Kertajati. That is relevant to my critics regarding their lack of seriousness is pursuing their „dream“ project because where is the money coming from? Aircraft manufacturing facility cannot be financed through crowdfunding and merchandise sales. And if RAI hopes to get government funding then R80 should be made state-owned, or government should take up shares in the company to ensure that it gets its money back once the serial production starts. This kind of thing is still missing for many of ex PTDI engineers that I have met so far.
> 
> An even bigger question would be why they didnt continue with the N250. It is practically the same plane that aims to compete with ATR72. Why reinvent the wheel? Sure RAI said that R80 is a continuation of N250 but why dont just use N280? Unless ofcourse RAI wants to own the design. But then we are back to my question about PTDI role in this thing.



Yup, of course the design will be owned by both. I believe both government and PTDI is not stupid so if government invest majority of the development there will be deal that need to be agreed by both parties. I believe the name of the plane will not be R80 and will be likely RN 80 something. What we just hear is only previous planning from PT RAI about its cooperation scheme with PTDI and we havent heard about the final deal between RAI and DI (government). If the government pay most of the development cost and also PTDI involved in designing, prototyping, and production, it will be clear that R80 will become PTDI own project but there will be some percentage of stake will be owned by RAI on the program.

The deal between RAI and several national airline is just an MOU or LoI (Letter of Intend), not a contract yet.

N250 design look like not competitive enough after the testing was done and it needs redesign to better compete with ATR 42 that means more time needed for redesigning and money for prototyping. Somehow our DI planner change mind and prefer to build N219 starting in 2004 although the money for making a prototype only can be gotten in 2014, 10 years later, through LAPAN budget. By the way, your family member who are ex DI and now working in EADS can explain it better if you try to ask him. 

In my opinion, the reason we should support this program is because the one who made the preliminary design are our best designers, that include Ilham Habibie and many of his friends who are previously working in Boeing and Airbus after DI get financial trouble. They also have experience in N 250 and N2130 design. According to what I read, many of them come back because of nationalism and also respect to Habibie, their former boss and the one who build our aerospace industry. Getting RAI and DI together will give much benefit for our young designers in DI for transfer of knowledge and experience. Beside that, I think we need to have second aerospace company which are private owned in order to improve our aerospace industry further.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

Raduga said:


> N245 and R80 have been kicked from PRN list , PTTA MALE and N219 could probably getting more support and allocation.
> https://finance.detik.com/infrastru...e-tendang-pesawat-warisan-bj-habibie-dari-psn
> https://kumparan.com/kumparanbisnis...-habibie-fokus-pengembangan-drone-1tVb36Mlzcf


So i assumed that the KF-X is still in the PSN list.


----------



## Jatosint

mandala said:


> So i assumed that the KF-X is still in the PSN list.



Nope according to this:

"Lebih lanjut, Airlangga merinci, sebanyak 15 proyek berupa pembangunan jalan dan jembatan, lima proyek berupa pembangunan bandara, lima proyek berupa pembangunan kawasan industri, serta 13 proyek berupa pembangunan bendungan dan irigasi. Selain itu ada pula satu proyek berupa pembangunan tanggul laut, tiga proyek pembangunan smelter, satu proyek penyediaan lahan pangan di Kalimantan Tengah, lim proyek pembangunan pelabuhan, dan enam proyek pembangunan infrastruktur kereta api. Selanjutnya ialah 13 proyek pembangunan kawasan perbatasan,12 proyek sumber energi, enam proyek air bersih, satu proyek pengelolaan sampah, dan tiga proyek pengembangan pesawat tanpa awak (drone)."

https://nasional.kompas.com/read/20...royek-strategis-nasional-baru-senilai-rp-1422

Tapi emang sebelumnya KFX masuk PSN?


----------



## Nike

Imho, kfx ifx ga pernah masuk psn kok dari awal. Kalo psn nya korea iya jelas. Btw, for so long TNI AU and some industrialist at government offices want to see Indonesia acquire capability to designing and developing along with manufacturing our own jet fighter. Thats why they got in the great lenght to negotiate with Yugoslavia at first then with Britain, and now with South Korean 

*Covid-19: Indonesia's discussion with Senegal for second CN-235 halted amid travel bans*







An Indonesian Navy CN-235-220 maritime patrol aircraft on display while in Singapore.

Negotiations between aerospace company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) and the Senegalese Air Force (Armée de l’Air du Senegal) for a second CN-235 aircraft have been put on hold amid Covid-19-related travel bans.

These negotiations, which were last described at the Singapore Airshow 2020 in February as reaching the final stages, are now not expected to resume again until 2021, said a PTDI representative who spoke to _Janes_ on 26 May.

Senegal signed for its first CN-235 with PTDI in November 2014 and the airframe was subsequently delivered in January 2017. The aircraft was delivered in the quick-change configuration, and can take on a variety of missions including medical evacuation, general transport duties, and VIP transport.

For the second airframe, the Armée de l’Air du Senegal is considering a maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) variant of the CN-235 that is similar to those in service with the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL), said the PTDI representative.

The Armée de l’Air du Senegal has yet to convey their preferences for mission systems that will go onboard the MPA but in TNI-AL service, the CN-235’s sensors include the CAE AN/ASQ-508 magnetic anomaly detector, and Thales Ocean Master or Telephonics APS-143C(V)3 (Batch 2) radar.

https://www.janes.com/defence-news/news-detail/8e724519-ece1-4ff4-82cc-a6a221cf9e20


----------



## mandala

Jatosint said:


> Nope according to this:
> 
> "Lebih lanjut, Airlangga merinci, sebanyak 15 proyek berupa pembangunan jalan dan jembatan, lima proyek berupa pembangunan bandara, lima proyek berupa pembangunan kawasan industri, serta 13 proyek berupa pembangunan bendungan dan irigasi. Selain itu ada pula satu proyek berupa pembangunan tanggul laut, tiga proyek pembangunan smelter, satu proyek penyediaan lahan pangan di Kalimantan Tengah, lim proyek pembangunan pelabuhan, dan enam proyek pembangunan infrastruktur kereta api. Selanjutnya ialah 13 proyek pembangunan kawasan perbatasan,12 proyek sumber energi, enam proyek air bersih, satu proyek pengelolaan sampah, dan tiga proyek pengembangan pesawat tanpa awak (drone)."
> 
> https://nasional.kompas.com/read/20...royek-strategis-nasional-baru-senilai-rp-1422
> 
> Tapi emang sebelumnya KFX masuk PSN?


Oic. Don't know just guessing though.


----------



## Nike

Marines sniper during Timor invasion 






Air Force sniper, recently

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

*Breaking: Rusia siap mengirimkan produk terbaru Su-35 kepada Indonesia*
Oiii... jadi kagak? Digantung terus.
I think the reason why su35 doesn't get canceled yet because we use it as bargaining chip to get Lightning II


----------



## Jatosint

MacanJawa said:


> Udah ada yang liat foto kkb dapet peluru grenade launcher ? Polda nyangkal yang bener yang mana ya?





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266587186498920448
Kalau dari yg gua baca dan impretasikan dari pernyataan Polda sih yg mereka sangkal itu klaim bahwa senjata ini diambil dari penyerangan baru-baru ini, but they didn't denied that these criminals have that kind of weapons (ya iyalah, udah ada fotonya kalau mereka emang punya)
https://twitter.com/Jatosint/status/1266587186498920448


----------



## Nike

Jatosint said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266587186498920448
> Kalau dari yg gua baca dan impretasikan dari pernyataan Polda sih yg mereka sangkal itu klaim bahwa senjata ini diambil dari penyerangan baru-baru ini, but they didn't denied that these criminals have that kind of weapons (ya iyalah, udah ada fotonya kalau mereka emang punya)



Those armed nuisance still within Brimob capability to handle them. Even gangsta and narco gangs in Vietnam is more heavily armed than them


----------



## striver44

Jatosint said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266587186498920448
> Kalau dari yg gua baca dan impretasikan dari pernyataan Polda sih yg mereka sangkal itu klaim bahwa senjata ini diambil dari penyerangan baru-baru ini, but they didn't denied that these criminals have that kind of weapons (ya iyalah, udah ada fotonya kalau mereka emang punya)


thats a very low opsec they got there


----------



## Raduga

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266599820627554304this is their best effort ??? lol , looks like who killed captain alex level of CGI .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

wow I don't know that wakaliwood is now under TNPB's paycheck

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> Yup, of course the design will be owned by both. I believe both government and PTDI is not stupid so if government invest majority of the development there will be deal that need to be agreed by both parties. I believe the name of the plane will not be R80 and will be likely RN 80 something. What we just hear is only previous planning from PT RAI about its cooperation scheme with PTDI and we havent heard about the final deal between RAI and DI (government). If the government pay most of the development cost and also PTDI involved in designing, prototyping, and production, it will be clear that R80 will become PTDI own project but there will be some percentage of stake will be owned by RAI on the program.
> 
> The deal between RAI and several national airline is just an MOU or LoI (Letter of Intend), not a contract yet.
> 
> N250 design look like not competitive enough after the testing was done and it needs redesign to better compete with ATR 42 that means more time needed for redesigning and money for prototyping. Somehow our DI planner change mind and prefer to build N219 starting in 2004 although the money for making a prototype only can be gotten in 2014, 10 years later, through LAPAN budget. By the way, your family member who are ex DI and now working in EADS can explain it better if you try to ask him.
> 
> In my opinion, the reason we should support this program is because the one who made the preliminary design are our best designers, that include Ilham Habibie and many of his friends who are previously working in Boeing and Airbus after DI get financial trouble. They also have experience in N 250 and N2130 design. According to what I read, many of them come back because of nationalism and also respect to Habibie, their former boss and the one who build our aerospace industry. Getting RAI and DI together will give much benefit for our young designers in DI for transfer of knowledge and experience. Beside that, I think we need to have second aerospace company which are private owned in order to improve our aerospace industry further.



Can you give a reference to the plan of a shared product ownership? Because in the presentation you gave there, it is said that the cooperation with PTDI is a B2B cooperation with PTDIs with government support limited to facilitating production and not funding or anything close to that. Even in 2017 RAI stated that the foreign investors will bear the cost of the development and not the government and in 2019, RAI stated that the project will be financed through crowdfunding.

Regarding deal, be it LoI or the actual contract, my question is why RAI did that unilaterally. I have never heard anything about PTDI taking part in the LoI signing. If, as you said, PTDI is going to take shared product ownership with RAI, then PTDI should be involved in such important event because it will also guarantee the ROI for PTDI.

I did ask not only my family member but also other ex PTDI engineers. They have quite a big community in northern german cities and bayern and their concern is whether or not to continue using N250. It is fine if they want to improve N250, but why the new design uses "R" designation and not the usual "N"? Designation indicates product ownership the way Su or MiG designation does. 

However, I am very supportive of the continuation of this project. The market situation seems quite promising for turboprop small-medium passenger planes. But like I said, RAI should make it clear with their business planning since I have seen a lot of twists in the last 5 years. Also, RAI repeatedly issued statement that the plane will fly by 2018, then 2020, then 202x and so on. That is very bad for investors and customers. They should really hire foreign business planers really since apparently, we lack business planners for aircraft industries. Even PTDI was and is still full of foreign employees even if some people dont like to admit that.

Regarding some ex PTDI employees' motive to comeback, I cannot confirm if nationalism and respect are the true reason why some of them came back, but from my conversations, some of them stated that EADS or Boeing dont really have jobs for them anymore. Many of those who went to work for EADS and Boeing are aircraft structure designers, electronic engineers etc. who are specialized in making new planes and most "new" planes from Boeing and Airbus these days are just revitalization of older generation planes such as A330 Neo or B737 NG. So there is a lack of jobs for them and many did not want to do retraining so that they can join maintenance instead. Some of them went to Embraer, some of them chose to join RAI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

*Proyek Drone Gantikan Pesawat R80 dan N245 dalam PSN*

30 Mei 2020





Drone Elang Hitam (image : Tempo)

*Jokowi Hapus Proyek Pesawat R80 Habibie, Fokus Pengembangan Drone*

Pemerintah akan menindaklanjuti 89 proyek yang masuk dalam Program Strategis Nasional (PSN) di tahun 2020 hingga 2024. Jumlah proyek diambil berdasarkan usulan sebelumnya yang mencapai 245 PSN.

Menko Perekonomian Airlangga Hartarto menyebut 89 proyek tersebut diharapkan bisa segera terealisasi berdasarkan dukungan dari pihak-pihak terkait. Sejumlah proyek itu diklasifikasikan dapat membantu pertumbuhan ekonomi dalam negeri.

"Dari 245 proyek baru yang memenuhi kriteria sebanyak 89 proyek. Dengan demikian, 156 proyek belum direkomendasikan karena itu masih membutuhkan dukungan kementerian teknis dan perlu kelengkapan dan perlu memenuhi kriteria yang ditetapkan sebagai PSN di mana presiden harapkan ada dampak kepada masyarakat, terhadap pertumbuhan ekonomi dan terkait dengan pengembangan sosial ekonomi," kata Airlangga dalam konferensi persnya, Jumat (29/5).

Menariknya, dari 89 proyek tersebut salah satunya berkaitan dengan pengembangan drone yang secara otomatis menghapus rencana proyek pengembangan pesawat R80 dan N245.

Diketahui, dua proyek tersebut merupakan program pengadaan pesawat dalam negeri. R80 digarap PT Regio Aviasi Industri, milik mantan Presiden BJ Habibie dan putranya, Ilham Akbar Habibie. 
Sedangkan N245 digarap PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) bersama Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (LAPAN).
"Kemudian terkait dengan 3 proyek drone. Di mana 3 proyek terkait pengembangan drone itu sebagai pengganti proyek yang dikeluarkan antara lain R80 dan N245," jelasnya.
Bukan tanpa sebab, Airlangga beralasan bahwa pengembangan drone dianggap lebih sesuai dengan keadaan saat ini ketimbang realisasi kedua proyek tersebut.
"Sehingga dialihkan menjadi teknologi drone yang dianggap lebih cocok dengan situasi saat sekarang dan pengembangannya sudah dimulai oleh PTDI," jelasnya.
Di sisi lain juga ada proyek seperti pembangunan infrastruktur di sejumlah daerah yang juga masuk dalam 89 PSN.
"Jadi yang 2020-2024, yang proyeknya yang terkait jalan-jembatan, bandara, kawasan industri, termasuk kawasan industri di Brebes, bendungan-irigasi, tanggul laut, program lahan untuk sawah," jelasnya. 
Sebelumnya, Presiden Jokowi meminta para menterinya meninjau kembali 245 usulan PSN. Dia ingin mereka bisa menyaring program-program yang dianggap bermanfaat dan memiliki prospek ke depan.
Jokowi mengkhusukan agar memilih proyek yang mampu membantu pemulihan perekonomian. Terlebih pasca munculnya dampak yang ditimbulkan akibat COVID-19.
"Terkait dengan usulan 245 PSN (Program Strategis Nasional baru saya minta untuk betul-betul dilihat di lapangan, dihitung dikalkulasi secara rinci mana yang direkomendasi dan mana yang tidak direkomendasi," kata Jokowi dalam sambutannya di ratas Evaluasi Proyek Strategis Nasional Untuk Pemulihan Ekonomi secara virtual, Jumat (29/5).
(Kumparan)


----------



## LtMaverick

Raduga said:


> MSSR is not really an active surveillance radar like SMART-L , specifically they are SSR radar , if the enemy turn off their transponder , they would not get tracked in radar screen ....
> 
> but based in this german forumer opinion about trs-4d , i think they were enough for a frigate role , since some member here also taught about destroyer procurement rumour , that one is going to have an better sensor all around anyway.
> View attachment 636327
> 
> "hm, I thought TRS-4D comes to an island like that? Long-range room surveillance radar is currently the standard, the new thing is that modern "short-range" radars actually allow very long ranges today, which is why you can theoretically done it also without SMART-L and co. could get along."
> 
> you were right about the thing , the german forumer in marinearchive.de taught me the same thing , it's probably for "redudancy" aspect .
> View attachment 636328
> 
> "Thanks for the link, as
> 
> 
> 
> 
> far as I know, the system should be located in both islands in order to be redundant. For this I find only this picture on the net, in which you can see that TRS-4D antennas are also available in the island:"
> https://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/Germanys-F125-Special-Forces-and-Stabilization-Frigates-05119/
> "Another contributor to availability is the dual redundancy /" two island ”principle, ensuring that key items are present in at least 2 different locations in case of breakdown or battle damage. The superstructure itself is split into two larger pyramidal deckhouses, as a partial reflection of this principle."



yeah basically just another precautionary motive from them


----------



## Jatosint

striver44 said:


> *Proyek Drone Gantikan Pesawat R80 dan N245 dalam PSN*
> 
> 30 Mei 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drone Elang Hitam (image : Tempo)
> 
> *Jokowi Hapus Proyek Pesawat R80 Habibie, Fokus Pengembangan Drone*
> 
> Pemerintah akan menindaklanjuti 89 proyek yang masuk dalam Program Strategis Nasional (PSN) di tahun 2020 hingga 2024. Jumlah proyek diambil berdasarkan usulan sebelumnya yang mencapai 245 PSN.
> 
> Menko Perekonomian Airlangga Hartarto menyebut 89 proyek tersebut diharapkan bisa segera terealisasi berdasarkan dukungan dari pihak-pihak terkait. Sejumlah proyek itu diklasifikasikan dapat membantu pertumbuhan ekonomi dalam negeri.
> 
> "Dari 245 proyek baru yang memenuhi kriteria sebanyak 89 proyek. Dengan demikian, 156 proyek belum direkomendasikan karena itu masih membutuhkan dukungan kementerian teknis dan perlu kelengkapan dan perlu memenuhi kriteria yang ditetapkan sebagai PSN di mana presiden harapkan ada dampak kepada masyarakat, terhadap pertumbuhan ekonomi dan terkait dengan pengembangan sosial ekonomi," kata Airlangga dalam konferensi persnya, Jumat (29/5).
> 
> Menariknya, dari 89 proyek tersebut salah satunya berkaitan dengan pengembangan drone yang secara otomatis menghapus rencana proyek pengembangan pesawat R80 dan N245.
> 
> Diketahui, dua proyek tersebut merupakan program pengadaan pesawat dalam negeri. R80 digarap PT Regio Aviasi Industri, milik mantan Presiden BJ Habibie dan putranya, Ilham Akbar Habibie.
> Sedangkan N245 digarap PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) bersama Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (LAPAN).
> "Kemudian terkait dengan 3 proyek drone. Di mana 3 proyek terkait pengembangan drone itu sebagai pengganti proyek yang dikeluarkan antara lain R80 dan N245," jelasnya.
> Bukan tanpa sebab, Airlangga beralasan bahwa pengembangan drone dianggap lebih sesuai dengan keadaan saat ini ketimbang realisasi kedua proyek tersebut.
> "Sehingga dialihkan menjadi teknologi drone yang dianggap lebih cocok dengan situasi saat sekarang dan pengembangannya sudah dimulai oleh PTDI," jelasnya.
> Di sisi lain juga ada proyek seperti pembangunan infrastruktur di sejumlah daerah yang juga masuk dalam 89 PSN.
> "Jadi yang 2020-2024, yang proyeknya yang terkait jalan-jembatan, bandara, kawasan industri, termasuk kawasan industri di Brebes, bendungan-irigasi, tanggul laut, program lahan untuk sawah," jelasnya.
> Sebelumnya, Presiden Jokowi meminta para menterinya meninjau kembali 245 usulan PSN. Dia ingin mereka bisa menyaring program-program yang dianggap bermanfaat dan memiliki prospek ke depan.
> Jokowi mengkhusukan agar memilih proyek yang mampu membantu pemulihan perekonomian. Terlebih pasca munculnya dampak yang ditimbulkan akibat COVID-19.
> "Terkait dengan usulan 245 PSN (Program Strategis Nasional baru saya minta untuk betul-betul dilihat di lapangan, dihitung dikalkulasi secara rinci mana yang direkomendasi dan mana yang tidak direkomendasi," kata Jokowi dalam sambutannya di ratas Evaluasi Proyek Strategis Nasional Untuk Pemulihan Ekonomi secara virtual, Jumat (29/5).
> (Kumparan)



He said '3 drones programs'. Does anyone know what are the other two drones besides black eagle?

====================================================================

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266663530264027136


----------



## striver44

Jatosint said:


> He said '3 drones programs'. Does anyone know what are the other two drones besides black eagle?
> 
> ====================================================================
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266663530264027136


wulung and alap-alap maybe


----------



## LtMaverick

So I decide to find any Procurement from Indonesia on Defense.gov here some of early result i found, still research more stuff on it (correct me if i double post some pictures but on a different page), if y'all wanted to add up or give some explaination of what things about the procurement, feel free


Spoiler: Defense.gov Indonesia Procurement









*Modernized ACES II Electronic Sequencer for the Ejection Seat (Probably for F-16 EMLU?)














AMRAAM Production (Program Obsolences? what does it mean?)
*




*AMRAAM ToT? or New Modification for the Existing Product*





*F-100-PW Series (Refurbished -220E Engine for the F-16 EMLU?)








2 Different ScanEagle articles (So is it Modification from previous 6 one or add up in total to 14 unit?)











Apache Technical Lifecycle and Support Services and TNI AD/Army Technical Support Services (Anyone care to explain both?)
*







*Sidewinder Production








Javelin Lifecycle Support Services and Unspecified Article(Maintenance Purpose or something? and it could be another production for Javelin?)





LANTIRN/SNIPER/IRST Articles 
(It has been talked earlier but can anyone explain, Does it mean more Sniper Procurement for Indonesia and also did this article covered whole production of that 3 things for different country? i.e: Indonesia bought Sniper Pod Only but it's combined with Belgium who bought LANTIRN and IRST)





CAD/PAD For Ejection Seat (Might be for the F-16 EMLU)





Apache Support Services Production (Is It Production For Spareparts?)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Norway is in process to replace their Leopard 2A4 NO with new MBT, i am in favor to acquire such used articles.


----------



## LtMaverick

LtMaverick said:


> So I decide to find any Procurement from Indonesia on Defense.gov here some of early result i found, still research more stuff on it (correct me if i double post some pictures but on a different page), if y'all wanted to add up or give some explaination of what things about the procurement, feel free
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Defense.gov Indonesia Procurement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 636672
> 
> *Modernized ACES II Electronic Sequencer for the Ejection Seat (Probably for F-16 EMLU?)
> 
> View attachment 636675
> View attachment 636676
> View attachment 636695
> View attachment 636703
> 
> AMRAAM Production (Program Obsolences? what does it mean?)
> *
> View attachment 636705
> 
> *AMRAAM ToT? or New Modification for the Existing Product*
> 
> View attachment 636678
> 
> *F-100-PW Series (Refurbished -220E Engine for the F-16 EMLU?)
> 
> View attachment 636681
> View attachment 636682
> 
> 2 Different ScanEagle articles (So is it Modification from previous 6 one or add up in total to 14 unit?)
> 
> View attachment 636677
> View attachment 636683
> View attachment 636704
> 
> Apache Technical Lifecycle and Support Services and TNI AD/Army Technical Support Services (Anyone care to explain both?)
> *
> View attachment 636684
> View attachment 636687
> 
> *Sidewinder Production
> 
> View attachment 636685
> View attachment 636694
> 
> Javelin Lifecycle Support Services and Unspecified Article(Maintenance Purpose or something? and it could be another production for Javelin?)
> 
> View attachment 636680
> 
> LANTIRN/SNIPER/IRST Articles
> (It has been talked earlier but can anyone explain, Does it mean more Sniper Procurement for Indonesia and also did this article covered whole production of that 3 things for different country? i.e: Indonesia bought Sniper Pod Only but it's combined with Belgium who bought LANTIRN and IRST)
> 
> View attachment 636696
> 
> CAD/PAD For Ejection Seat (Might be for the F-16 EMLU)
> 
> View attachment 636697
> 
> Apache Support Services Production (Is It Production For Spareparts?)*


*Part 2


Spoiler: Defense.gov Indonesia Procurement Pt.2








C4ISR (Might Be Training or Something? if someone wants to explain what happened)





F-100-PW series Proficiency Training for Ground Crew


*


----------



## GraveDigger388

Oh, almost two thousand pages in this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Jatosint said:


> He said '3 drones programs'. Does anyone know what are the other two drones besides black eagle?
> 
> ====================================================================
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266663530264027136



3 drone related program maybe, so the other two program maybe relates to the development of subsystem of Black Eagle UAV like flight control and mission system (PT LEN), and SAR Radar (Lapan).



GraveDigger388 said:


> Oh, almost two thousand pages in this thread



I still remember when the old members celebrate the moment we reach 1000 pages some years ago


----------



## Indos

Ruhnama said:


> Ini jdi konflik suku/etnis.
> 
> What western countries that likely will help easiky to make indigenous engine? Are brits or american (like generaln eletric sweden and turk havr license GE engine), likely we can first on turbojet for missile as engine for missile not need to be very2 good (missile fly once and destroyed)
> What if ukraine made engine? Turks use it sucesefuy in their drone



Both American and British IMO. Currently it is much easier for employer to get employee through online platform, there is head hunting companies as well to get targeted people, and with the popularity of Linkedin I think it will not be to difficult to do the research about the potential people. Indian Muslim participating with their cruise missile program can also be a viable option since due to the brotherhood feeling maybe they will be more open to reveal the secret and join the Indonesian turbo jet engine program. Ukraine is the last resort if we cannot attract talent from Western countries and USA. If we just rely on our engineers, it can be quite long to do the catch up. PTDI in the N 250 program also use some Westerners while after 2000 they use all locals. 

Yup, the first start should be engine program for our own cruise missile program. 

PTDI still has office in Seatle, USA. We can use it for recruitment process.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Leopard 2PL in Polish Army Service. it's interesting that they used a similar cut design with us for their AMAP armor.
without the additional armor for the skirt. (something we could do for the other half of our Leo 2A4 fleet)









and oh i forgot to mention i like the camo, I think better than ours.


----------



## Being-Art

striver44 said:


> Leopard 2PL in Polish Army Service. it's interesting that they used a similar cut design with us for their AMAP armor.
> without the additional armor for the skirt. (something we could do for the other half of our Leo 2A4 fleet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and oh i forgot to mention i like the camo, I think better than ours.[emoji23]


yea, but Polish dislike it, so they prefer to buy K2 Black Panther from South Korea with a license as K2PL "Wilk" (sorry Out of Topic), although the upgrade process of Leo 2A4 to Leo 2PL is still ongoing


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Norway is in process to replace their Leopard 2A4 NO with new MBT, i am in favor to acquire such used articles.


It's either replacing them with the K2 or upgrade them to the 2A7V. Eitherway, PUSENKAV apparently doesn't want more MBT's.


----------



## striver44

Chestnut said:


> Eitherway, PUSENKAV apparently doesn't want more MBT's.


is it for budgetary or doctrinal reason?


----------



## Chestnut

striver44 said:


> is it for budgetary or doctrinal reason?


Doctrinal. More or less it's the whole "boomer thinks we're ever only going to be fighting a guerrilla war" mentality. Though to be fair, there isn't many places that Leopard 2's can go around here. Money is better spent on air and portable ATGM assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> Doctrinal. More or less it's the whole "boomer thinks we're ever only going to be fighting a guerrilla war" mentality. Though to be fair, there isn't many places that Leopard 2's can go around here. Money is better spent on air and portable ATGM assets.



Well for now i am sure helicopter units is much much more important for the army, as they are more flexible in any roles (to quash rebellion or giving humanitarian support when disaster came, for logistick support or fighting peer adversary), the thing is they should looking them in number as we are very large country with vast area to be covered. They should just not be convined with brand new units, excess article should be considered too

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kansel



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gen3115

Chestnut said:


> Doctrinal. More or less it's the whole "boomer thinks we're ever only going to be fighting a guerrilla war" mentality. Though to be fair, there isn't many places that Leopard 2's can go around here. Money is better spent on air and portable ATGM assets.



Agree, might be wrong but 100 MBT's for an island nation is not bad plus I don't see a lot of threats in Indonesia that requires us having lots and lots of MBT's.

I really think we should invest in AT armaments for Penerbad's fleet, I think the current Fennec helos we have would actually make a decent and maybe affordable anti-tank platforms, we should probably acquire more along with anti-tank armaments like TOW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

I don't know much about Denjaka so...what's new? Denjaka is now fully under the Marine Corps?


----------



## Nike

Gen3115 said:


> Agree, might be wrong but 100 MBT's for an island nation is not bad plus I don't see a lot of threats in Indonesia that requires us having lots and lots of MBT's.
> 
> I really think we should invest in AT armaments for Penerbad's fleet, I think the current Fennec helos we have would actually make a decent and maybe affordable anti-tank platforms, we should probably acquire more along with anti-tank armaments like TOW



Utility helo should be a priority right now, even Bell 412 can be heavily armed if needed.


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Well for now i am sure helicopter units is much much more important for the army, as they are more flexible in any roles (to quash rebellion or giving humanitarian support when disaster came, for logistick support or fighting peer adversary), the thing is they should looking them in number as we are very large country with vast area to be covered. They should just not be convined with brand new units, excess article should be considered too


Agreed, more Apaches and Bell 412's seems like a more pressing priority than MBT's right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lasa-X

Great 

Now everyone knows how many denjaka personnels are


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Utility helo should be a priority right now, even Bell 412 can be heavily armed if needed.


PUSPENERBAD aren't looking to arm the Bell 412's because of doctrine. Ifg anything is going to be armed with ATGM munitions, it'll either be the Fennecs and the Apaches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

Lasa-X said:


> Great
> 
> Now everyone knows how many denjaka personnels are


Why should it be of a great concern?


----------



## nufix

GraveDigger388 said:


> Why should it be of a great concern?



with the way how TNI store their data, there is no point in trying to hide it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

nufix said:


> with the way how TNI store their data, there is no point in trying to hide it.


Just ask some tukang gorengan in perimeter of our armed forces headquarter or office, they usually have some paper from the HQ for "bungkus" purpose, i still remember back then when someone buy gorengan with "bungkus" containing table of information about air force equipment readiness.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ruhnama

Being-Art said:


> yea, but Polish dislike it, so they prefer to buy K2 Black Panther from South Korea with a license as K2PL "Wilk" (sorry Out of Topic), although the upgrade process of Leo 2A4 to Leo 2PL is still ongoing


Likely k2 tank is good basis gor mbt turks and poles use it.


Kansel said:


> View attachment 636858
> View attachment 636860
> View attachment 636859
> View attachment 636862
> View attachment 636861
> View attachment 636864
> View attachment 636863
> View attachment 636866
> View attachment 636865


What is kolonel mantap?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

Ruhnama said:


> Likely k2 tank is good basis gor mbt turks and poles use it.
> 
> What is kolonel mantap?



It means that he/she already a colonel before he/she gets the position while 'promosi' means that he/she was promoted to the rank of colonel because he/she gets the position

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

Raduga said:


> Just ask some tukang gorengan in perimeter of our armed forces headquarter or office, they usually have some paper from the HQ for "bungkus" purpose, i still remember back then when someone buy gorengan with "bungkus" containing table of information about air force equipment readiness.



then they should really prioritize buying paper shredder instead of brand new dinas cars every year.

at my office, even we need to destroy all papers that are not in a binder to prevent leaks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

so where is it now??? do we stop on the first hull???


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> then they should really prioritize buying paper shredder instead of brand new dinas cars every year.
> 
> at my office, even we need to destroy all papers that are not in a binder to prevent leaks.



They should buy incinerator, in some foreign organization you still can get something from wrecked paper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Russia ready to modified Su-35 to the needs of the Indonesian Air Force. Don't know what modification they are offering though.

Google translation.

https://m.tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content/20205291446-dgRGX.html

*Russia is ready to adapt the Su-35 for the needs of the Indonesian Air Force*

Andrey Arkadyev
14:49 29.05.2020

The company noted that any attempt to pressure the United States on Indonesia and other countries in this matter is unacceptable.

Russia can adapt Su-35 multipurpose fighters to the request of the Indonesian Air Force, the press service of Rosoboronexport (part of Rostec) reports.

“Russia can supply Indonesia with the latest Su-35 multipurpose fighters, adapting them as much as possible to the needs of the customer. We are sure that this is the best choice for increasing the combat effectiveness of the Indonesian Air Force, ”the report said.

The company added that US attempts to force other countries, including Indonesia, to abandon the acquisition of the Su-35 are unacceptable and are "a manifestation of unfair competition."

In March, the head of the FSVTS Dmitry Shugaev said that Russia concluded contracts for the supply of military products worth $ 17 billion last year.

Su-35 is a Russian multi-purpose, highly maneuverable 4 ++ generation fighter. By its characteristics, the machine is closely approximated to fifth-generation aircraft.

It is a deep modernization of the Su-27. The modernization affected both on-board equipment and the airframe, which was strengthened.

In addition, the machine received a significantly more powerful radar station, an expanded arsenal of guided weapons, including long-range missiles aimed at the target by radar.

Su-35 is capable of performing a long flight at transonic speeds without turning on afterburner due to the replacement of AL-31F engines with “product 117C”.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*The importance of more women in peacekeeping*
30th May 2020

An Indonesian woman soldier deployed with the United Nations Interim Force in Lebanon (UNIFIL) conducting a patrol in April 2020. (UN/Pasqual Gorriz)

The United Nations' landmark resolution 1325, adopted unanimously on October 20, 2000, marks the moment when the UN Security Council first highlighted the need for more women's participation in peacekeeping missions.

It has now been 20 years since the resolution was adopted, and still the mainstreaming of women peacekeepers in field missions has remained a challenge.

In his speech on the International Day of UN Peacekeepers this week, UN Secretary-General António Guterres revealed that women represent just six percent of uniformed military, police, justice, and corrections personnel in field missions, although they play a critical role in protecting civilians and maintaining peace.

"Women often have greater access in the communities we serve, enabling us to improve the protection of civilians, promote human rights and enhance overall performance. We must do more to achieve women's equal representation in all areas of peace and security," Guterres reiterated.

Even though women's ability in field missions has been recognized, increasing their participation in the field may not be as simple as it sounds. In most armed forces worldwide, few female soldiers are allowed to be deployed in combat situations. Though more armies are now welcoming women, few are likely to serve in hostile-environments, such as peacekeeping missions.

Lack of access may not be the sole obstacle to women joining peacekeeping missions. For some female soldiers, the problem could be more personal. First Sergeant Imakulata Ngamel, an Indonesian soldier deployed with the United Nations Interim Force in Lebanon (UNIFIL), said women soldiers who are married and have children may be more reluctant to apply for UN peacekeeping missions.

"They may be motivated at first to apply for the mission, but because of their families and children, most women soldiers would drop the opportunity," Ngamel said in a virtual interview held by the UN Information Center in Jakarta this week.

The UN began sending peacekeeping missions in 1948 when the Security Council authorized a team of military observers to oversee the Armistice Agreement between Israel and its Arab neighbors in the Middle East. Nearly half a century later, in 1993, "women made up one percent of deployed uniformed personnel. In 2019, out of approximately 95,000 peacekeepers, women constituted 4.7 percent of military contingents and 10.8 percent of formed police units in UN peacekeeping missions," according to a statement from the UN's peacekeeping mission.

As of January this year, women represented at least 6.4 percent (equivalent to 5,284 personnel) of the total 82,863 military and police personnel deployed in the field, while male troops and police officers made up 93.6 percent (equivalent to 77,579 personnel) of the total force.

Therefore, the UN pledged to increase women's representation in peacekeeping missions by 15 percent for military personnel, 25 percent for military observers and staff officers, 20 percent for police officer, and 30 percent for individual police officers by 2028.

Joining the pledge, the Indonesian government has gradually increased deployment of women troops in UN peacekeeping missions. Despite a drop in the total number of troops deployed from 3,080 personnel in 2019 to 2,847 in 2020, the number of Indonesian women soldiers joining the mission has increased from 106 to 159.

The number of Indonesian female soldiers joining the peacekeeping mission of UNIFIL in Lebanon has also surged in the last three years — from 22 personnel in 2018 to 25 in 2019 and 35 this year, said Ngamel.

*Related news: TNI to increase participation of female peacekeepers*

Women represent just 6 percent of peacekeeping personnel in field missions although they play a critical role in protecting civilians and maintaining peace. (UN/Pasqual Gorriz)

*Critical role*
In many regions torn by armed conflict or civil war, women and children appear to be the most affected group, as they may end up as victims of conflict-related sexual violence or gender-based violence. A human rights advocate noted this year how, in many instances, women and children have been sexually exploited by UN peacekeeping forces in exchange for food or support.

On its official website, Human Rights Watch has stated "exploitation and abuse by UN peacekeepers and personnel has been reported since the 1990s concerning peacekeeping missions in Bosnia and Herzegovina, Cambodia, the Democratic Republic of Congo, East Timor, Haiti, Liberia, Sierra Leone, and South Sudan, among others”.

"Haiti is just one of many countries where peacekeepers have raped women and girls, or sexually exploited them in exchange for food or support. My colleagues have also reported on rape by African Union force in Somalia, French and UN Peacekeepers in Central African Republic and UN troops in the Democratic of Congo," said Skye Wheeler, a senior researcher from Human Rights Watch, in her report published earlier this year.

Following the reports, the UN has conducted an investigations and announced the nationalities of the perpetrators, as well as established a trust fund and recovery program for the victims.

In light of this issue, greater women's participation in UN field missions has become critical as it could prevent further sexual abuse and exploitation. Women soldiers would instill a sense of security among women and children, and mainly victims of abuse, said another Indonesian soldier with UNIFIL, First Lieutenant Rima Eka Tiara Sari, in an interview held this week.

"We (the Indonesian battalion in UNIFIL) have set up a special team to join the mission's military gender task force and we have provided military assistance to the team. We have organized several campaigns on (sexual abuse) prevention," the lieutenant explained.

In a separate interview, Lieutenant Colonel Ratih Pusporini has recounted how, during a mission in 2008, she and her team succeeded in approaching victims of sexual abuse in a conflict-affected village in Congo.

"We know the victims are women, the previous group had failed to retrieve this information," Pusporini was quoted as saying by an official website of the Foreign Affairs Ministry of Indonesia.

Women play a greater role than men in preventing gender-based violence, including sexual abuse and exploitation, and qualify to carry out military patrols in hostile environments, conduct military training, and serve in combat, said First Sergeant, Imakulata Ngamel.

What is required is more chances for women to join peacekeeping missions. This means all countries "must believe in their female personnel, giving them equal opportunities from the beginning and in all steps of their careers, and encourage them to be deployed," said Commander Carla Monteiro de Castro Araujo, a Naval officer from Brazil, who recently received the 2019 UN Military Gender Advocate award this year.

"We need them (women) on the ground," she reiterated in her speech this week.

*Related news: Indonesia remains resolute to intensifying role of female peacekeepers*

By Genta Tenri Mawangi
Editor: Yuni Arisandy Sinaga
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020

https://en.antaranews.com/news/149828/the-importance-of-more-women-in-peacekeeping


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian garuda peace keeper at El Kuntilla, Sinai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Also, it's confirmed that this newest D5 rifle will use 100% polymer


----------



## Nike

Old pics, most related to operation against PRRI /Permesta rebellion medio late 50's





















from the pics above, looks like Indonesia army since long provided rather complete infantry gears for their front line units

and i found them rather bulky in posture compared to other ASEAN armies at the same time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Using quadrail adding more weigh. Today many AR using m-lok or keymod for lighter


Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram





Nike said:


> Indonesian garuda peace keeper at El Kuntilla, Sinai
> View attachment 637440


I have found other photo Indonesian pracekeeper in Sinai. Their weapon maybe strange and dont know are this weapon available in museum in here





This weapon SAFN 49, predecessor famous FAL (the right arms of free world), some source say we have 15.000 unit of this
(Senapan sbyk ini pd kemana ya)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

Phillipines seems to get a lot of use from the multi-role vessel we exported to them


----------



## Ruhnama

I get the picture of UNEF indobatt in sinai from here
https://commons.m.wikimedia.org/w/i...damaian_(Garuda_Indonesia,_1957).pdf&page=151
There are another interesting story and picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

C-Fire REO fire control and acquisiton optic/radar for our future frigate , which could be a rebranded Chess Dynamics Sea Eagle FCRO , the radar on the C-Fire REO solution using a danish made Weibel X band (our kohanudnass operate that variant of weibel radar too)








"Speaking to MONS during the September 2017 Defence and Security Equipment International Exhibition (DSEI) in London, Chess Dynamics explained that it would complete the development of its SEA EAGLE FRCO by the end of 2018.

The company has designed the system to provide fire control for offshore patrol vessel, corvette and light frigate-sized ships. Alongside thermal imaging and daylight optronics, the SEA EAGLE FRCO includes a *Weibel X-band (8.5 gigahertz/GHz to 10.68GHz) frequency modulation/continuous wave fire control radar*.

The company told MONS that this radar has an *output power of 40W and a range of circa 16.2 nautical miles (30 kilometres)*. Chess continued that it has concluded tracking trials of the system, and plans to perform more trails in the future prior to completing development in 2018. The firm added that the SEA EAGLE FCRO will be offered as both a retrofit option for existing vessels and for installation on new ships."
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
however the latest sea eagle series which weibel developed together with israeli techbel have far more superior capability than the previous one








if Terma Hensoldt offer the latest variants like the one above , the Fire control radar that our future frigate have is already on par if not better than the Thales STIR series .








as for Long Range Radar , If the SMART-L radar were changed by Weibel Doppler Radar which already operational on SATRAD 215 , we could potentially still have BMD (Ballistic Missile Defense) capability with that .












based on that poster , looks like weibel also provide naval variant of it .
sauce :
http://www.tech-bel.com/products-services/radar-systems/sea-eagle-fcro/
https://www.weibel.dk/explore-ballistic-missile-defense/ground/#:~:text=Long-range accuracy Measuring accurately,system to protect large areas.
https://www.chess-dynamics.com/SeaEagleFCRO
http://www.tech-bel.com/products-services/radar-systems/air-surveillance-tracking-radar-mfsr-2100/

and based on this past news




https://www.kemhan.go.id/2015/09/03...ogi-dan-produksi-bersama-pembuatan-radar.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
we shall pleased danish contractor in current frigate contract .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

So there is Terma, Hensoldt and Odense as the main contractor for Indonesia future frigate. Next is the armaments list, which one they will get? France MBDA solutions? BAE solutions? or Raytheon?

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Raduga

another brochure of our Weibel MFSR-2100 radar which already operational in satrad 215 . 
























unfortunately the radar variant that we have is the medium range variants from the MFSR-2100 family , the MFSR-2100/45

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

i am kinda baffled with this act

https://www.cnnindonesia.com/ekonom...n-pp-tapera-gaji-pekerja-bakal-dipotong-iuran

you know, i am working so hard and now they slashed my salary for three percentage point for what? fucking imbecile

my taxes is already big lah, and now this one. I wanna to curse somebody and shooting something'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Thoughts?











Full source: sumber: http://jurnalprodi.idu.ac.id/index....k85opx-bLFZEYwBLhJjT3omPIdv8pfIRVitcmC-2QekGA


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Thoughts?
> View attachment 637614
> View attachment 637615
> View attachment 637616
> 
> 
> Full source: sumber: http://jurnalprodi.idu.ac.id/index....k85opx-bLFZEYwBLhJjT3omPIdv8pfIRVitcmC-2QekGA


im not really putting much hope on m109a4 either , caesar is already enough , maybe it's like what chestnut said , could be another sapi perah procurement program to feed some of the oknum , lets hope what i was thinking was wrong ......

if i remember , indocertes also offer m109 simulator, furthermore no one knows what happened with that offer.


----------



## Lasa-X

Raduga said:


> im not really putting much hope on m109a4 either , caesar is already enough , maybe it's like what chestnut said , could be another sapi perah procurement program to feed some of the oknum , lets hope what i was thinking was wrong ......
> 
> if i remember , indocertes also offer m109 simulator, furthermore no one knows what happened with that offer.


Hahah yeah this and M113 are the 'pengadaan ajaib' of the untouchable hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Nike said:


> i am kinda baffled with this act
> 
> https://www.cnnindonesia.com/ekonom...n-pp-tapera-gaji-pekerja-bakal-dipotong-iuran
> 
> you know, i am working so hard and now they slashed my salary for three percentage point for what? fucking imbecile
> 
> my taxes is already big lah, and now this one. I wanna to curse somebody and shooting something'



How high is it in Indonesia? Currently I am paying up to 37% of my salary in Germany in taxes and compulsory insurances (healthcare, unemployment and retirement).


----------



## striver44

*Paket Terma C-Flex CMS dan Radar Hensoldt Terpilih Melengkapi Fregat Iver-class Indonesia*

02 Juni 2020





Konsol CMS C-Flex lansiran Terma Denmark (photo : Terma)

C-Flex Combat Management System (CMS) dan paket radar Terma-Hensoldt terpilih untuk melengkapi fregat Iver Huitfeldt class untuk Indonesia. Demikian disampaikan sumber yang dekat dengan kalangan pengambil keputusan di Kementerian Pertahanan Indonesia. Paket CMS Terma C-Flex akan terdiri dari 16 konsol multi fungsi dan 3 layar lebar.

Pilihan atas CMS Terma C-Flex dari Denmark memang merupakan kejutan mengingat sebagian besar kapal surface combatant besar dan modern TNI AL menggunakan CMS Thales Tacticos, sebutlah fregat dan korvet Martadinata class (Thales-Tacticos), Diponegoro class (Thales-Tacticos), Bung Tomo class (Thales-Tacticos) serta Fatahillah class (campuran Thales-Tacticos dan Navantia-Catiz), artinya hampir semua menggunakan Thales Tacticos CMS.

CMS merupakan komponen utama Combat System suatu kapal perang. CMS mengintegrasikan sistem sensor dan sistem persenjataan sehingga dapat mempermudah operator CMS dalam mendeteksi, melokalisasi, mengklasifikasi, tracking, hingga penembakan sasaran secara terintegrasi.

Pengembangan C-Flex CMS bermula sejak 2001, ketika Angkatan Laut Kerajaan Denmark (RDN) pertama kali meminta upaya untuk meningkatkan CMS Angkatan Laut Denmark. Terma sebagai perusahaan Denmark menyambut tawaran ini dan telah berinvestasi secara signifikan dalam pengembangan CMS berdasarkan pada sistem Open Architecture dan sepenuhnya memanfaatkan berbagai sistem operasi dan komputer yang tersedia secara komersial. Dengan demikian sistem dapat dipertahankan dan tetap up to date dengan adanya evolusi teknologi dengan harga yang terjangkau.

C-Flex berjalan pada platform perangkat lunak yang disebut T-Core, yang dikembangkan Terma sebagai platform untuk semua perintah dan sistem kontrol baik itu untuk AL, AD dan AU. T-Core memiliki semua fungsi dasar C4I yang diperlukan dalam sistem apa pun dan dirancang untuk memenuhi standar yang ditetapkan dalam “US Navy Open Architecture
Computing Capability and Environment”. Aplikasi T-Core bahkan telah sukses digunakan pada AD Denmark dan AD Austria.

Terma C-Flex CMS telah dipakai oleh Angkatan Laut di beberapa negara, Untuk armada Surface Combatant tercatat dipakai pada 3 fregat Iver Huitfeldt class (Denmark), 1 fregat/destroyer Marasesti (Romania), dan 4 fast attack craft-missile KCR-60 class (Indonesia). Untuk kapal bantu/ Auxilary Ship CMS ini sudah dipakai pada 2 kapal Absalon class (Denmark), 1 LPD Angthong (Thailand) dan 1 training vessel Sycamore (Australia).






*Radar utama*

Paket radar Terma-Hensoldt akhirnya mengalahkan paket radar NS-200 ajuan Thales yang cukup mahal dan melampaui anggaran. Paket radar Terma-Hensoldt ini terdiri dari Hensoldt fixed array TRS-4D, Hensoldt MSSR 2000 I, Terma SC 4603 dan Terma navigation radar yang belum ditentukan tipenya.

Paduan Hensoldt TRS-4D dan MSSR 2000 I sebagai Multifunction radar (MFR) dan Volume Search Radar sebagai radar pertahanan udara sudah pernah kita bahas sebelumnya.





Panel IFF interogator pada radar Hensoldt MSSR 2000 I (photo : Hensoldt)

Kombinasi radar tersebut sudah cukup untuk memandu rudal pertahanan udara yang kemungkinan besar merupakan kombinasi Mica dan Aster, semuanya dari MBDA. Jumlah sel peluncur vertikal asli fregat ini adalah 8x4 unit ditambah 2x12 unit, total 56 unit sel.

Sebagaimana telah diberitakan sebelumnya, jumlah fregat Iverr Huifeldt class yang akan diakuisisi adalah 2 unit menggunakan anggaran MEF ke-3 periode 2014-2019. Pada periode anggaran 2014-2019 tersebut TNI AL juga mendapatkan 2 fregat Sigma 10514. 

Pada periode MEF ke-4 atau terakhir (2020-2024) TNI AL masih akan belanja 4 fregat lagi. Jika mengacu kepada ketentuan baru bahwa 1 Divisi Kapal minimal 4 unit kapal (Divisi Kapal adalah penamaan organisasi tepat dibawah Satuan, dalam hal ini adalah Satuan Eskorta) maka yang akan berpeluang adalah 2 Sigma 10514 lagi dan 2 Iver class lagi, jadi Iver class mempunyai peluang ditambah 2 unit lagi sebelum tahun 2024 sehingga menjadi 4 unit.

(Defense Studies)

@Brainsucker if you're interested

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

striver44 said:


> Sebagaimana telah diberitakan sebelumnya, jumlah fregat Iverr Huifeldt class yang akan diakuisisi adalah 2 unit menggunakan anggaran MEF ke-3 periode 2014-2019. Pada periode anggaran 2014-2019 tersebut TNI AL juga mendapatkan 2 fregat Sigma 10514.
> 
> Pada periode MEF ke-4 atau terakhir (2020-2024) TNI AL masih akan belanja 4 fregat lagi. Jika mengacu kepada ketentuan baru bahwa 1 Divisi Kapal minimal 4 unit kapal (Divisi Kapal adalah penamaan organisasi tepat dibawah Satuan, dalam hal ini adalah Satuan Eskorta) maka yang akan berpeluang adalah 2 Sigma 10514 lagi dan 2 Iver class lagi, jadi Iver class mempunyai peluang ditambah 2 unit lagi sebelum tahun 2024 sehingga menjadi 4 unit.
> 
> (Defense Studies)
> 
> @Brainsucker if you're interested


So we're going to have a total of 4 Iver?


----------



## Being-Art

Raduga said:


> another brochure of our Weibel MFSR-2100 radar which already operational in satrad 215 .
> View attachment 637569
> 
> View attachment 637570
> 
> View attachment 637571
> 
> View attachment 637572
> 
> View attachment 637573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately the radar variant that we have is the medium range variants from the MFSR-2100 family , the MFSR-2100/45


Weibel also has BMD Radars, GFTR-2100

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Being-Art said:


> Weibel also has BMD Radars, GFTR-2100
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 637832
> View attachment 637833


Gftr-2100 is US terms for mfsr 2100 , gap filling tracking radar, probably got a little software tweak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

striver44 said:


> *Paket Terma C-Flex CMS dan Radar Hensoldt Terpilih Melengkapi Fregat Iver-class Indonesia*
> 
> 02 Juni 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konsol CMS C-Flex lansiran Terma Denmark (photo : Terma)
> 
> C-Flex Combat Management System (CMS) dan paket radar Terma-Hensoldt terpilih untuk melengkapi fregat Iver Huitfeldt class untuk Indonesia. Demikian disampaikan sumber yang dekat dengan kalangan pengambil keputusan di Kementerian Pertahanan Indonesia. Paket CMS Terma C-Flex akan terdiri dari 16 konsol multi fungsi dan 3 layar lebar.
> 
> Pilihan atas CMS Terma C-Flex dari Denmark memang merupakan kejutan mengingat sebagian besar kapal surface combatant besar dan modern TNI AL menggunakan CMS Thales Tacticos, sebutlah fregat dan korvet Martadinata class (Thales-Tacticos), Diponegoro class (Thales-Tacticos), Bung Tomo class (Thales-Tacticos) serta Fatahillah class (campuran Thales-Tacticos dan Navantia-Catiz), artinya hampir semua menggunakan Thales Tacticos CMS.
> 
> CMS merupakan komponen utama Combat System suatu kapal perang. CMS mengintegrasikan sistem sensor dan sistem persenjataan sehingga dapat mempermudah operator CMS dalam mendeteksi, melokalisasi, mengklasifikasi, tracking, hingga penembakan sasaran secara terintegrasi.
> 
> Pengembangan C-Flex CMS bermula sejak 2001, ketika Angkatan Laut Kerajaan Denmark (RDN) pertama kali meminta upaya untuk meningkatkan CMS Angkatan Laut Denmark. Terma sebagai perusahaan Denmark menyambut tawaran ini dan telah berinvestasi secara signifikan dalam pengembangan CMS berdasarkan pada sistem Open Architecture dan sepenuhnya memanfaatkan berbagai sistem operasi dan komputer yang tersedia secara komersial. Dengan demikian sistem dapat dipertahankan dan tetap up to date dengan adanya evolusi teknologi dengan harga yang terjangkau.
> 
> C-Flex berjalan pada platform perangkat lunak yang disebut T-Core, yang dikembangkan Terma sebagai platform untuk semua perintah dan sistem kontrol baik itu untuk AL, AD dan AU. T-Core memiliki semua fungsi dasar C4I yang diperlukan dalam sistem apa pun dan dirancang untuk memenuhi standar yang ditetapkan dalam “US Navy Open Architecture
> Computing Capability and Environment”. Aplikasi T-Core bahkan telah sukses digunakan pada AD Denmark dan AD Austria.
> 
> Terma C-Flex CMS telah dipakai oleh Angkatan Laut di beberapa negara, Untuk armada Surface Combatant tercatat dipakai pada 3 fregat Iver Huitfeldt class (Denmark), 1 fregat/destroyer Marasesti (Romania), dan 4 fast attack craft-missile KCR-60 class (Indonesia). Untuk kapal bantu/ Auxilary Ship CMS ini sudah dipakai pada 2 kapal Absalon class (Denmark), 1 LPD Angthong (Thailand) dan 1 training vessel Sycamore (Australia).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Radar utama*
> 
> Paket radar Terma-Hensoldt akhirnya mengalahkan paket radar NS-200 ajuan Thales yang cukup mahal dan melampaui anggaran. Paket radar Terma-Hensoldt ini terdiri dari Hensoldt fixed array TRS-4D, Hensoldt MSSR 2000 I, Terma SC 4603 dan Terma navigation radar yang belum ditentukan tipenya.
> 
> Paduan Hensoldt TRS-4D dan MSSR 2000 I sebagai Multifunction radar (MFR) dan Volume Search Radar sebagai radar pertahanan udara sudah pernah kita bahas sebelumnya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panel IFF interogator pada radar Hensoldt MSSR 2000 I (photo : Hensoldt)
> 
> Kombinasi radar tersebut sudah cukup untuk memandu rudal pertahanan udara yang kemungkinan besar merupakan kombinasi Mica dan Aster, semuanya dari MBDA. Jumlah sel peluncur vertikal asli fregat ini adalah 8x4 unit ditambah 2x12 unit, total 56 unit sel.
> 
> Sebagaimana telah diberitakan sebelumnya, jumlah fregat Iverr Huifeldt class yang akan diakuisisi adalah 2 unit menggunakan anggaran MEF ke-3 periode 2014-2019. Pada periode anggaran 2014-2019 tersebut TNI AL juga mendapatkan 2 fregat Sigma 10514.
> 
> Pada periode MEF ke-4 atau terakhir (2020-2024) TNI AL masih akan belanja 4 fregat lagi. Jika mengacu kepada ketentuan baru bahwa 1 Divisi Kapal minimal 4 unit kapal (Divisi Kapal adalah penamaan organisasi tepat dibawah Satuan, dalam hal ini adalah Satuan Eskorta) maka yang akan berpeluang adalah 2 Sigma 10514 lagi dan 2 Iver class lagi, jadi Iver class mempunyai peluang ditambah 2 unit lagi sebelum tahun 2024 sehingga menjadi 4 unit.
> 
> (Defense Studies)
> 
> @Brainsucker if you're interested


Great news indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

4 iver + 2 REM in just 4 years or before 2024, can we really do that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kooppyyy

san.geuk said:


> 4 iver + 2 REM in just 4 years or before 2024, can we really do that?







A tad ambitious, but to quote my late engkong "nih ye bat, asal niat lo bulet, insha Allah jadi deh"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

Nike said:


> i am kinda baffled with this act
> 
> https://www.cnnindonesia.com/ekonom...n-pp-tapera-gaji-pekerja-bakal-dipotong-iuran
> 
> you know, i am working so hard and now they slashed my salary for three percentage point for what? fucking imbecile
> 
> my taxes is already big lah, and now this one. I wanna to curse somebody and shooting something'


Wtf even is Tapera??!


----------



## kooppyyy

Lasa-X said:


> Hahah yeah this and M113 are the 'pengadaan ajaib' of the untouchable hand.





Raduga said:


> im not really putting much hope on m109a4 either , caesar is already enough , maybe it's like what chestnut said , could be another sapi perah procurement program to feed some of the oknum , lets hope what i was thinking was wrong ......
> 
> if i remember , indocertes also offer m109 simulator, furthermore no one knows what happened with that offer.


Despite the questionable nature of the acquirement program, it's worth to view the "shock acquisition" M109A4 program in different light. Unlike, the M113, M109A4 is actually an increase in the capability for TNI-AD GS How unit, how much of an increase is yet still unquantified. But reading from the report, it's clear that the 105 GS unit main challenge is in filling the gap in capability between the old system and the newer M109 and structuring their operations around it accordingly , which is natural in unplanned acquisition as these

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*Drone Tempur Buatan RI Bakal Jadi 'CCTV' Terbang*
Muhammad Choirul Anwar, CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

02 June 2020 14:02





Foto: Drone Made RI yang Bisa Bawa Bom. (CNBC Indonesia/Muhammad Sabki)




*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia - *Pengembangan Pesawat Udara Nir Awak (PUNA) atau drone tempur jadi pilihan Presiden Jokowi. Program drone akhirnya menggantikan dukungan pemerintah dalam pengembangan pesawat baling-baling R80 yang digagas BJ Habibie dalam program strategis 2020-2024.*
*
Pengembangan PUNA atau Drone Elang Hitam Kombatan, Elang Hitam (EH-4) dan EH-5. Spesifikasi tersebut akan menyamai Drone CH-4 Rainbow buatan China.

PUNA dibangun oleh konsorsium PUNA MALE Kombatan yang terbentuk pada tahun 2017 lalu, antara lain Kementerian Pertahanan yaitu Ditjen Pothan dan Balitbang, BPPT, TNI-AU (Dislitbangau), ITB (FTMD), BUMN yaitu PT Dirgantara Indonesia dan PT Len Industri. Pada tahun 2019, LAPAN baru masuk sebagai anggota konsorsium, dan bersama sama ambil bagian dalam pengembangan PUNA MALE Kombatan.





Foto: Drone Made RI yang Bisa Bawa Bom. (CNBC Indonesia/Muhammad Sabki)
Drone Made RI yang Bisa Bawa Bom. (CNBC Indonesia/Muhammad Sabki)


Kepala BPPT Hammam Riza mengatakan langkah percepatan pengembangan Drone buatan lokal untuk mendapatkan PUNA MALE dengan spek Kombatan atau Unmaned Combat Aerial Vehicle (UCAV), dalam jangka waktu yang dipercepat dari tahun 2024 menjadi 2022.

"Diperlukan percepatan agar PUNA MALE Kombatan tersertifikasi, dapat digeber untuk siap terbang pada Tahun 2022. Dengan adanya isu seperti kedaulatan di Natuna, maka kesiapan misi pesawat PUNA MALE Kombatan ini sangat diperlukan. Sehingga PUNA MALE Kombatan diperlukan sesegera mungkin," kata Kepala BPPT Hammam Riza dikutip dari laman resmi BPPT, Selasa (2/6).

PILIHAN REDAKSI

*Swab Test COVID-19 Gratis dari BNI, Ini Kata Erick Thohir*
*Proyek R80 Warisan Habibie Dicoret dari Proyek Strategis*
*Inilah Drone yang Menyingkirkan Proyek Pesawat R80 Habibie*


Ancaman militer maupun non militer berupa pelanggaran batas wilayah perbatasan, terorisme, dan separatisme, kerap terjadi karena kurangnya antisipasi. Oleh karena itu, kebutuhan akan PUNA MALE Kombatan sangat diperlukan dalam menjaga kedaulatan NKRI.

Percepatan pembuatan MALE Kombatan ini dilakukan dengan melengkapi desain Drone Elang Hitam (EH-1), dengan sistem persenjataan, menjadi desain PUNA MALE Kombatan EH-4 dan EH-5.

Awalnya program PUNA MALE Kombatan EH-4 dan EH-5, targetnya tersertifikasi di Tahun 2024, dan EH-1 sampai EH-3, adalah pengembangan di tahun 2020-2022.

"Dengan persetujuan Presiden Joko Widodo pada Ratas tadi, maka Drone Elang Hitam Kombatan EH-4 dan EH-5, akan dikembangkan pada tahun 2020-2022 juga bersama dengan EH-1,2,3. Disinilah terjadi percepatan pengembangan," kata Hammam.

"Jadi Drone Elang Hitam juga dilengkapi fungsi ISTAR, yaitu Intelligence, Surveillance, Target Acquisition and Reconnaissance, dan sistem persenjataan," ujarnya.

Dengan kelengkapan fungsi tersebut tentu Drone Elang Hitam dapat menjadi wahana penting Indonesia, dalam menjaga kedaulatan wilayah darat maupun laut, melalui pantauan udara.

"Drone Elang Hitam ini akan menjadi semacam 'CCTV di Langit Nusantara', guna menjaga kedaulatan. Khususnya terkait pengawasan baik di wilayah darat maupun laut, melalui pantauan udara. Khususnya untuk mengintai di wilayah perbatasan dan pulau-pulau terluar di Indonesia. BPPT bersama konsorsium dengan semangat merah putih tentu siap mewujudkannya," tegas Hammam.

*Selain drone, ia mengusulkan agar juga pemerintah memikirkan pengembangan sistem pertahanan atau Alutsista anti Drone.*

"*Hal ini seperti yang sudah dilakukan Turki, sistem pertahanan anti Drone nya terus dikembangkan. Seperti dengan menggunakan laser. Kami sudah mulai melakukan kliring atau penguasaan teknologi untuk sistem tersebut*," katanya.

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...rone-tempur-buatan-ri-bakal-jadi-cctv-terbang


----------



## Logam42

nufix said:


> How high is it in Indonesia? Currently I am paying up to 37% of my salary in Germany in taxes and compulsory insurances (healthcare, unemployment and retirement).


Depends on where you are in the Tax bracket.

If you make more than 500 Million a year, your Tax Rate is 30%, and thats as high as it'll go. 

I'll assume most working adults in mid-level positions have a yearly wage of 50 Million to 250 Million IDR. Then the tax rate for that bracket is 15%. Tapera adds another 2.5% on to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> *Kami sudah mulai melakukan kliring atau penguasaan teknologi untuk sistem tersebut*,"



Emmm get from who? As we know country have sucsesfully test it on warship is USN. While turks test it in libya is plausible. Wheter it is true or not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ardezzo

Logam42 said:


> Depends on where you are in the Tax bracket.
> 
> If you make more than 500 Million a year, your Tax Rate is 30%, and thats as high as it'll go.
> 
> I'll assume most working adults in mid-level positions have a yearly wage of 50 Million to 250 Million IDR. Then the tax rate for that bracket is 15%. Tapera adds another 2.5% on to that.



and don't forget, with that income you still have to pay 1.8 million IDR per family member per year.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Chestnut said:


> The thing is that the "ideal" setup in the modern day would be a TRS-4D + Smart-L (APAR is considered somewhat obsolete in the context of more modern systems). But that would only work if someone is willing to shore up the integration costs and convince Thales and Hensoldt to share their data in order for the systems to work together.


Dutch future frigates will use Sea Master 400 and APAR (mk2).
I wonder if SM 400 can be upgraded later so it will have the same range as Smart L.
The same for TRS4D,


----------



## striver44

should've blurred the monitor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267816231026843649


----------



## Cromwell

PT.PAL share of works in 2nd batch of DSME 1400 ( 15% total value ).




From PT PAL annual paper
The procurement continues

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> PT.PAL share of works in 2nd batch of DSME 1400 ( 15% total value ).
> View attachment 638172
> 
> From PT PAL annual paper
> The procurement continues


well .... it's already too far to look back and seek other type of submarine , 3 already build and operational , the current situation of SCS Geopolitic and china desperation also force our navy to seek imminent rearmament and muscle warms up .

do you had any info regarding the 7th and 8th KCR that alman said to be potentially build in private shipyard on Batam ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

striver44 said:


> should've blurred the monitor
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267816231026843649


That is bung tomo class combat room. Will be replace with Tacticos shortly.
Dah ketinggalan jaman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

ohh btw, congrats for breaking the 2000th page barrier.


----------



## GraveDigger388

2000 pages andcounting!! 

2000 pages and counting!!


----------



## Indos




----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> well .... it's already too far to look back and seek other type of submarine , 3 already build and operational , the current situation of SCS Geopolitic and china desperation also force our navy to seek imminent rearmament and muscle warms up .
> 
> do you had any info regarding the 7th and 8th KCR that alman said to be potentially build in private shipyard on Batam ?


MoD intends to boost up KCR-60 productions by diversifying production to certain private shipyards, old rumours back in 2018 they planned to have them built in PT P****** M***** or PT B******

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

#mejenkpage2000


----------



## Bhayangkara

I'm here just to celebrates of 2000 pages achievement. Congrats!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Meanwhile in Lebanon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> View attachment 638219
> View attachment 638220
> View attachment 638221
> View attachment 638222
> View attachment 638223
> 
> Meanwhile in Lebanon


Face to face with merkava also are the line thrower rifle is FAL? or SS1 with fixed stock? Look from magwell and sight like FAL, also it has bipod under handguard

Mejeng di halaman 20000


----------



## Being-Art

Ruhnama said:


> Face to face with merkava also are the line thrower rifle is FAL? or SS1 with fixed stock? Look from magwell and sight like FAL, also it has bipod under handguard
> 
> Mejeng di halaman 20000


That's FAL, it's obvious because there is a carry handle :v

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Happy 2k post y'all [emoji106] 

Any news about our shore based missile are we going with brahmos or western equivalent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Wow 2000 pages. Congratz.


----------



## Ruhnama

Being-Art said:


> That's FAL, it's obvious because there is a carry handle :v


Likely i can edit wikipedia and listing indonesia as FAL user :v
Actually many picture displaying our soldier use FAL. Like picture marine officer Lt.ColE.W.A Pangalila carrt FAL (likely british variant look from handguard).


----------



## NEKONEKO

Page 2000th
#30000

_


Spoiler: -



Namun kabar baiknya, akan segera menyusul pengganti dari KRI Klewang yang sduah memasuki tahapan produksi, serta akan segera diresmikan pada tahun ini. Untuk sementara adik dari KRI Klewang tersebut diberi nama Klewang 2.
https://jurnalpresisi.pikiran-rakya...-kapal-perang-siluman-buatan-indonesia?page=2







_


----------



## Raduga

NEKONEKO said:


> Page 2000th
> #30000
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Spoiler: -
> 
> 
> 
> Namun kabar baiknya, akan segera menyusul pengganti dari KRI Klewang yang sduah memasuki tahapan produksi, serta akan segera diresmikan pada tahun ini. Untuk sementara adik dari KRI Klewang tersebut diberi nama Klewang 2.
> https://jurnalpresisi.pikiran-rakya...-kapal-perang-siluman-buatan-indonesia?page=2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


kesian juga ya udah kena musibah telat terus kena penalti , but that thing would surely be a very good experienece to learn for lundin in the future contract .


----------



## Ruhnama

Dutch navy, nusantara food 
We have influence in their navy for food, vice versa and they influnece our navy with their ship. Kwkwkwk


----------



## striver44

Ruhnama said:


> View attachment 638356
> View attachment 638357
> 
> 
> Dutch navy, nusantara food
> We have influence in their navy for food, vice versa and they influnece our navy with their ship. Kwkwkwk


The dutch sure love NasGor. They even wrote a song about it. A catchy one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deadlast

Ruhnama said:


> Likely i can edit wikipedia and listing indonesia as FAL user :v
> Actually many picture displaying our soldier use FAL. Like picture marine officer Lt.ColE.W.A Pangalila carrt FAL (likely british variant look from handguard).



Some says that when the Van Speijk-class Frigates first arrives in Indonesia, they find that their gun cabinet was jam-packed with ex-Dutch FN FAL.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Ruhnama said:


> View attachment 638356
> View attachment 638357
> 
> 
> Dutch navy, nusantara food
> We have influence in their navy for food, vice versa and they influnece our navy with their ship. Kwkwkwk


Erre lakker zonder betalen kata kasino


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Komodo Armaments rifle firing 855 rounds per minute

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Happy 2k post y'all [emoji106]
> 
> Any news about our shore based missile are we going with brahmos or western equivalent.



I dont think such system will be bought under Jokowi administration. More pressing need, I think, is the number of frigates and corvettes that can be deployed in SCS theater to show some "present." I believe navy and government will prioritize the building of two new frigates, two new OPV, and also execute the already signed contract of 3 Chang Bogo submarines, although for Chang Bogo I believe it may become effective after 2022.


----------



## 182

*Pangdivif 2 Kostrad Meninjau Alutsista Baru M3 Amphibious Pontoon Yonzipur 10 Divif 2 Kostrad*




Diterbitkan

2 hari lalu
pada

30 Mei 2020
Oleh

Divif 2 Kostrad













Pendiv2 – Panglima Divisi Infanteri 2 Kostrad Mayjen TNI Tri Yuniarto, S.AP, M.Si, M.Tr (Han), melaksanakan peninjauan Alutsista baru yang dimiliki oleh Yonzipur 10 Divif 2 Kostrad yang bermarkas di Pasuruan. Sabtu (30/5).

Yonzipur 10 secara bertahap kembali akan mendapatkan tambahan perkuatan Alutsista baru guna mendukung pelaksanaan tugas yang diemban oleh satuan ini. Untuk saat ini Alutsista yang telah diterima oleh satuan ini adalah M3 Amphibious Pontoon dan Treva-15 (Heavy Duty Recovery Vehicle).

Didampingi oleh Danyonzipur 10 Divif 2 Kostrad Letkol Czi Dendi Rahmat Subekti, S.Sos., Pangdivif 2 Kostrad mengecek secara langsung kondisi dan operasional 2 jenis Alutsista yang baru diterima ini.

Danyonzipur 10 menjelaskan, “M3 Amphibious Pontoon merupakan kendaraan amfibi yang dapat bergerak baik di darat mapun diperairan, sedangkan Treva-15 adalah jenis kendaraan evakuasi dan pemulihan yang bersifat taktis,” jelasnya.

Dalam kesempatan ini Pangdivif 2 Kostrad menyampaikan, “Alutsista baru yang diterima ini adalah bentuk kepercayaan Pimpinan TNI AD kepada Yonzipur 10, yang diharapkan dapat mendukung pelaksanaan tugas pokok yang dipercayakan kepada Yonzipur 10,” ungkapnya.

“Seperti kita ketahui, M3 Amphibious ini dilengkapi dengan 2 sisi pontoon yang apabila digelar dapat berfungsi sebagai jembatan maupun rakit dimana mampu menahan beban sebesar 70 ton untuk kendaraan beroda dan 85 ton untuk kendaraan berantai. Sedangkan Treva-15 merupakan kendaran dengan 4 pintu kabin yang berfungsi unuk mengangkut kru kendaraan yang di evakuasi serta mampu mengangkut beban hingga 30 ton,” tambah Pandiv.

“Saya berpesan, Alutsista ini dioperasionalkan secara profesional, terutama bagi personel yang mengawakinya, laksanakan pengecekan dan pemeliharaan secara berkala, sehingga Alutsista baru yang dimiliki saat ini dapat mendukung tugas pokok Satuan Yonzipur 10 Divif 2 Kostrad,” pungkas Mayjen TNI Tri Yuniarto, S.AP, M.Si, M.Tr (Han).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhayangkara

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Happy 2k post y'all [emoji106]
> 
> Any news about our shore based missile are we going with brahmos or western equivalent.





Indos said:


> I dont think such system will be bought under Jokowi administration. More pressing need, I think, is the number of frigates and corvettes that can be deployed in SCS theater to show some "present." I believe navy and government will prioritize the building of two new frigates, two new OPV, and also execute the already signed contract of 3 Chang Bogo submarines, although for Chang Bogo I believe it may become effective after 2022.



The point is we haven't any immediate plan on that. We're focused more on procuring and standardizing the missiles onboard for current and future combatants.

While for the onshore coastal defence will remain on this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Bhayangkara said:


> While for the onshore coastal defence will remain on this
> View attachment 638481


not good idea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263952992123916289


----------



## Bhayangkara

striver44 said:


> not good idea



Indeed, but thats the only most affordable and cheap solutions, right 

Keep in mind there are big-ticket items projects still on going up to 2024 which requires more high priority for financial support.


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

Pindad new products

*Excava 50*




*SPECIFICATIONS* : Operating Weight : 5000 kg Engine Type : Inter - Cooled Turbo Engine Model : YANMAR 4TNV88 Power : 35kW / 2300 rpm Max. Torque : 165 Nm / 1650 rpm Main Pumps Hydraulic Type : Two Variable Displacement Pumps + Gear Pump Ground Pressure : 31 kPa Implement Circuit : 24,5 Mpa Travelling Speed : 3,5 km/h Swing Speed : 11 rpm Max traction force : 45 kN Fuel Tank Capacity : 75 L Hydraulic Tank Capacity : 85 L Engine Oil Capacity : 7,5 L Radiator Coolant Capacity : 3 L

*DIMENSIONS* : Max Track Length : 1915 mm Ground Clearance Platform : 680 mm Overall Cab Height : 2550 mm Height of Boom : 2090 mm Overall Length : 5860 mm Track Gauge : 1450 mm Track Width : 1850 mm Track Height : 560 mm Cabin Width : 1750 mm Balde Distance : 1620 mm

*WORKING RANGE* : Max Cutting Height : 5620 mm Max Loading Height : 3980 mm Recommended Out Reach : 6030 mm Max Digging Depth from Front : 3750 mm Max Digging Depth from Side : 3000 mm Bucket Capacity (m3) : 0,18 m3


*Telehandler*




*Engine Type* : Stage 3A

*Engine Power* : 101 HP / 74.5 kW

*Max Torque* : 400 Nm - 1400 rpm

*Hydraulic Pump (Gear Type with Flow Splitter)* : 170 l/min - 270 bar

*Hydraulic Oil Pump* : 175 L

*Lifting Max Capacity* : 4000 kg

*Lifting Max Height* : 17.5 m

*Lifting Max Outreach* : 13.08 m

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kooppyyy

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


This is good! Hopefully, this will kick Pindad's *** into gear.


Ruhnama said:


> View attachment 638356
> View attachment 638357
> 
> 
> Dutch navy, nusantara food
> We have influence in their navy for food, vice versa and they influnece our navy with their ship. Kwkwkwk


 I was fortunate enough to be able to stay for a few days aboard one of the DZP class, and I remember they do this almost once a month, every first Wednesday if I'm not mistaken, they absolutely love Indonesian food.



striver44 said:


> not good idea
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263952992123916289


I think that will have more impact (pun intended) if they set the fuze to airburst instead of impact


----------



## umigami

*GE Aviation delivers first F414 engine for South Korea’s KF-X fighter*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

KFX/IFX CGI from Korea Aerospace Industry











General Electric (GE) Aviation delivered the first F414-GE-400K Turbofan Engine to South Korea for the KF-X/IFX Korean/Indonesian Fighter Program.

GE is set to provide a total of 240 F414-GE-400 engines to South Korea, which will be license-produced by Hanwha Techwin. The F414 was selected over the Eurojet EJ200 engine in 2016.
The first KF-X prototype is currently under assembly and will be unveiled in 2021. Its first flight is scheduled for 2022, and the overall development of Block 1 aircraft is sheduled to be completed by 2026.

https://www.theguru.co.kr/mobile/ar...LH8_sOha4_CObUceuVoYqjS_iFzmefE8A5MYN0uv5oGO4

Look like the first prototype will be finished according to its previous schedule which in the middle of 2021 despite Covid 19 outbreak.

Or even it could possibly be faster than the schedule......InshaAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indos

First Friday Prayer in Air Force headquarter. Social distancing is implemented and only 50 % capacity inside the mosque that can be filled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

He want to be a sniper, who know maybe he can win some gold in AARM or AASAM in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

If any of you would like to question Damen Schelde over share of works which below 5% total value, you should question DSME even more




PT PAL annual journal 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Yuyu Sutrisna official farewell as Air Force Commander


----------



## Var Dracon

Some comments in Komodo D5 post in instagram


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kooppyyy

Cromwell said:


> If any of you would like to question Damen Schelde over share of works which below 5% total value, you should question DSME even more
> View attachment 638741
> 
> PT PAL annual journal 2018


Eh itu nggak salah cuman 9,8 juta dollar doang?


----------



## umigami

Why Panther ASW and ASuW Navy Helicopter program progress so slow? 
This is program started back in SBY administration right?


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Why Panther ASW and ASuW Navy Helicopter program progress so slow?
> This is program started back in SBY administration right?



Whatelse you can expected from Airbus and PT DIRGANTARA


----------



## NEKONEKO

kooppyyy said:


> Eh itu nggak salah cuman 9,8 juta dollar doang?


Itu hanya biaya pembuatan(pengerjaan) kapal kan?
Tidak termasuk biaya bahan baku baja, sub sistem dan sub komponen, sistem propulsi, perpipaan atau sudah termasuk?

Kalau dibuletin nilainya 200jt trus pal dapet 10jt, ga terlalu aneh banget kan?
Senjata + sensor udah berapa harganya, elektronik + kabel, baja dan pipa2, propulsi, furniture, dll
Pal buruh kerjanya dan sedia fasilitas tempat :v



Nike said:


> Whatelse you can expected from Airbus and PT DIRGANTARA


DI rotary wing division kinda mlempem?


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Itu hanya biaya pembuatan(pengerjaan) kapal kan?
> Tidak termasuk biaya bahan baku baja, sub sistem dan sub komponen, sistem propulsi, perpipaan atau sudah termasuk?
> 
> Kalau dibuletin nilainya 200jt trus pal dapet 10jt, ga terlalu aneh banget kan?
> Senjata + sensor udah berapa harganya, elektronik + kabel, baja dan pipa2, propulsi, furniture, dll
> Pal buruh kerjanya dan sedia fasilitas tempat :v
> 
> 
> DI rotary wing division kinda mlempem?



PT DI only working on integration process, they are not doing the workshop frame assembly for ASW project. The helicopters is being delivered already in 2017-2019.


----------



## Lasa-X

If I'm not mistaken, Philippine Navy ordered Super Linx just about the same time as Panther. Now those Super Linx already in service. 
Panther?? How about their mission system? Integrated already? Delivered? 
Apa yg dikirim ke UN mission masih heli milik basarnas?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

So about this ASuW helos . Are we gonna order AM39s??


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> So about this ASuW helos . Are we gonna order AM39s??



The possibility is geared toward American product


----------



## Raduga

BREAKING NEWS , mil Mi-17 reportedly crashed in kendal kaliwungu


----------



## Fl0gger

Raduga said:


> BREAKING NEWS , mil Mi-17 reportedly crashed in kendal kaliwungu


semoga Allah memberikan jalan terbaik bagi para korban...amin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> BREAKING NEWS , mil Mi-17 reportedly crashed in kendal kaliwungu


Source?


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> BREAKING NEWS , mil Mi-17 reportedly crashed in kendal kaliwungu








R.I.P to soldier inside the helo, may God bless their families


----------



## Raduga

striver44 said:


> Source?


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> View attachment 638925
> View attachment 638926


Innalillah


----------



## Raduga

Lets not trying to assume what the cause for now and wait for further confirmation and explanation from the authority involved , RIP to the fallen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

IMO, it's time for Army to grounded all of the MI-17 fleet until it's really really safe.

Update: 7 personnel is alive










Total 9 MI-17 remaining, 3 crashed.


----------



## Raduga

From kompas :
3 confirmed dead
5 are treated in nearest hospital
1 was treated and transfered to penerbad clinic / hospital


----------



## mandala

RIP to the Fallen.


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> IMO, it's time for Army to grounded all of the MI-17 fleet until it's really really safe.
> 
> Update: 7 personnel is alive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 638935
> 
> Total 9 MI-17 remaining, 3 crashed.


Alarmingly high

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami




----------



## kooppyyy

Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un. Condolences to the fallen and the family they leave behind


----------



## Nike

The army using mi 17 like there is no tomorrow, no helping at all when the number of unit is low to begin with. They need more workhorse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> The army using mi 17 like there is no tomorrow, no helping at all when the number of unit is low to begin with. They need more workhorse


The right solution is more Mi17 then, not replace them with another type like chinook?
(Chinook is expensive, I don't think we could operate many of them)
Is it even possible to get more Mi17 right now?
Because, you know..., caatsa...


----------



## mejikuhibiu

RIP..Inna lillahi wa Inna Ilayhi Rojiun
Dead 4
Wounded 4 + 1 with minor injury..
Mostly because wounded by burn and broken bones
Capt (cpn) kadek (md)
Capt (cpn) fredi (md)
Capt (cpn) y hendro (md)
Lettu (cpn) wisnu (md)
Lettu (cpn) vira yudha (luka bakar)
Praka nanang (luka bakar, patah tulang)
Praka rofiq (patah tulang)
Praka suprianto (luka bakar)
Praka andi k (selamat)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crunch

*Helikopter TNI Jatuh dan Terbakar di Kendal, 4 Tewas dan 5 Selamat*
_





Helikopter TNI Jatuh. ©2020 Istimewa




PERISTIWA | Sabtu, 6 Juni 2020 17:31:44
Reporter : Nur Habibie
*Merdeka.com - *Helikopter milik TNI jenis MI-17 milik Penerbangan TNI Angkatan Darat (Penerbad) jatuh dan terbakar di area Kawasan Industri Kendal, Desa Wonorejo, Kecamatan Kaliwungu, Kabupaten Kendal, Sabtu (6/6/2020) sekitar pukul 14.25 WIB.

"Pada hari Sabtu tanggal 6 Juni 2020 sekitar pukul 14.25 WIB di area Kawasan Industri Kendal, Desa Wonorejo Kecamatan Kaliwungu Kabupaten Kendal telah terjadi Helikopter jatuh jenis MI 17 milik penerbad TNI-AD Semarang, yang start penerbangan pukul 12.39 wib," ujar Kabid Humas Jateng Kombes Iskandar Fitriana saat dikonfirmasi merdeka.com.




Iskandar mengungkapkan ada 9 penumpang yang berada di helikopter tersebut. Ada empat korban tewas dan lima lainnya menjalani perawatan intensif di rumah sakit.

Berikut daftar korban meninggal dunia:

1. Kapten Cpn Kadek (Meninggal Dunia)
2. Kapten Cpn Fredi (Meninggal Dunia)
3. Kapten Cpn Y Hendro (Meninggal Dunia)
4 Lettu Cpn Wisnu (Meninggal Dunia)

Berikut daftar korban selamat:

1. Lettu Cpn Vira Yudha
2. Praka Nanang
3. Praka Rofiq
4. Praka Supriyanto
5. Praka Andi K
_


----------



## umigami

They said this was a Training Flight (tvOne)


----------



## NEKONEKO

Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> The right solution is more Mi17 then, not replace them with another type like chinook?
> (Chinook is expensive, I don't think we could operate many of them)
> Is it even possible to get more Mi17 right now?
> Because, you know..., caatsa...



Just use them casually until retire time there is no need to adding more, and they need more workhorse like Bell 412 family with relatively friendly operational costs and easy to maintenance. Of course if they want a bigger unit, the likes of super puma family should be a rational choices. And if they want a heavy duty unit, just bought the Chinook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> The right solution is more Mi17 then, not replace them with another type like chinook?
> (Chinook is expensive, I don't think we could operate many of them)
> Is it even possible to get more Mi17 right now?
> Because, you know..., caatsa...


There's many products out there bell 412 its cheap and reliable, there's also EC-725, Blackhawk and many more.
Procuring additional MI-17 will bring us more harm than good in long term

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crunch

What happen with the our vip aw101, was it still in the hangar with police line arround them?


----------



## UMNOPutra

Indos said:


> KFX/IFX CGI from Korea Aerospace Industry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Electric (GE) Aviation delivered the first F414-GE-400K Turbofan Engine to South Korea for the KF-X/IFX Korean/Indonesian Fighter Program.
> 
> GE is set to provide a total of 240 F414-GE-400 engines to South Korea, which will be license-produced by Hanwha Techwin. The F414 was selected over the Eurojet EJ200 engine in 2016.
> The first KF-X prototype is currently under assembly and will be unveiled in 2021. Its first flight is scheduled for 2022, and the overall development of Block 1 aircraft is sheduled to be completed by 2026.
> 
> https://www.theguru.co.kr/mobile/ar...LH8_sOha4_CObUceuVoYqjS_iFzmefE8A5MYN0uv5oGO4
> 
> Look like the first prototype will be finished according to its previous schedule which in the middle of 2021 despite Covid 19 outbreak.
> 
> Or even it could possibly be faster than the schedule......InshaAllah.



BRAVO to KAI ...It looks and confirm that South Korea can complete its KFX project with or without participation of Indonesia ..


----------



## Indos

UMNOPutra said:


> BRAVO to KAI ...It looks and confirm that South Korea can complete its KFX project with or without participation of Indonesia ..



Correct, Korea has capacity to complete it alone now. Indonesia itself is strong in design. This is one of the reasons why South Korea pick Indonesia as partner. KFX in light design for example relied heavily from Indonesian engineer as no South Korean that has expertise on that design work. But as design work has been completed and now move to manufacturing phase and testing, South Korea can do it alone if Indonesia abandon the project. But despite that, as I have said to you in previous conversation, continue or not, Indonesia still got valuable experience in developing a fighter jet. This experience can be used to develop Indonesian own STEALTH fighter program in the future. Once we got more ambitious leader, we have capability to start our own fighter program.

Indonesia develop fighter jet when Korea delay KFX/IFX program in 2014 to wait for Korea parliament to back up the project.






Renegotiation is still happening and we dont know for sure what is the result of it. But of course South Korea is not stupid, they know Indonesia is projected by IMF to have 1.8 trillion- 2 trillion GDP during 2026-2030 period and our Minimal Essential Force plan has already shown that we have ambitious plan for our Air Force. Indonesia, if it keeps inside the program, has possibility not only to buy 50 IFX as promise but also more than 100 as our GDP in 2034 is projected to be similar like India 2020 GDP (projection before Covid19). And we know how much India spend on defense last year despite it has 1.4 billion to feed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Indos said:


> Correct, Korea has capacity to complete it alone now. Indonesia itself is strong in design. This is one of the reasons why South Korea pick Indonesia as partner. KFX in light design for example relied heavily from Indonesian engineer as no South Korean that has expertise on that design work. But as design work has been completed and now move to manufacturing phase and testing, South Korea can do it alone if Indonesia abandon the project. But despite that, as I have said to you in previous conversation, continue or not, Indonesia still got valuable experience in developing a fighter jet. This experience can be used to develop Indonesian own STEALTH fighter program in the future. Once we got more ambitious leader, we have capability to start our own fighter program.
> 
> Indonesia develop fighter jet when Korea delay KFX/IFX program in 2014 to wait for Korea parliament to back up the project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renegotiation is still happening and we dont know for sure what is the result of it. But of course South Korea is not stupid, they know Indonesia is projected by IMF to have 1.8 trillion- 2 trillion GDP during 2026-2030 period and our Minimal Essential Force plan has already shown that we have ambitious plan for our Air Force. Indonesia, if it keeps inside the program, has possibility not only to buy 50 IFX as promise but also more than 100 as our GDP in 2034 is projected to be similar like India 2020 GDP (projection before Covid19). And we know how much India spend on defense last year despite it has 1.4 billion to feed.


quite an obstacle ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> quite an obstacle ...



You know, politician when they managing a large state budget one of the most profitable field for them is in defense sector. Even in developed country such tendency is still obvious


----------



## Raduga

*The orders fall over at Terma*




By Henrik Eilers Tip the editorial about a story
June 4, 2020 9:50 AM




Photo / Terma.

The East Jutland company has just published its accounts for 2019/2020.

Also read: Terma has lost millions in Polish trial

Revenue increased by 6%. to $ 1.917 billion and thus approaching the milestone of DKK 2 billion. At the same time, profit before tax increased by DKK 15 million. DKK 110 million to DKK 110 million. kr.

In addition, Terma welcomed a "very satisfactory order intake" of DKK 2,842 billion. The total order book thus rose by a small billion to DKK 3,222 billion. kr.

- During the financial year, we secured several significant contracts. Among other things, we have signed a 10-year support, maintenance and development contract with the Ministry of Defense's Material and Purchasing Service, and we have had a breakthrough in the Canadian market with radar systems for their coastguard. We have secured several large contracts with the US Air Force on self-protection and advanced pylons, and we expect further inflow of orders by the US Air Force this year. It confirms that the United States remains *Terma's most important market, but both Europe and the Far East have also developed positively. We are thus preparing to open an office in Indonesia later this year, says CEO Jes Munk Hansen.*

More employees in Grenaa
Also for the US F-35 program, Terma has been awarded new contracts for the production of structural parts and electronics. This has meant increased busyness at the Lystrup and Grenaa factories.

- Our dedicated commitment to the F-35 program today represents a significant part of Terma's overall business, and we are gaining high recognition from customers and F-35 program management for our ability to deliver in a timely and high quality, says Jes Munk Hansen , and continues:

- Here in the spring of 2020 we rounded up 500 employees in Grenaa, and as the program reaches full-rate production with up to 190 aircraft per year over the next few years, we will further increase employment at the Grenaa plant.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LEN need domestic competitor
https://www.electronic-supply.dk/article/view/722251/ordrerne_vaelter_ind_hos_terma


----------



## UMNOPutra

@Indos

I think .. This is not only about money ..but about your "commitment" + your "future business vision, mentality and priority" under Jokowi administration......


----------



## NEKONEKO

_Sementara untuk elemen radar Terma Hensoldt terdiri dari Hensoldt fixed array TRS-4D, Hensoldt MSSR 2000 I, Terma SC 4603 dan Terma navigation radar. Masih dari sumber yang sama, dikatakan kombinasi radar tersebut sudah cukup untuk memandu rudal hanud yang kemungkinan besar merupakan kombinasi dari Mica dan Aster, yang semuanya dari MBDA. Jumlah sel peluncur vertikal asli frigat ini adalah 8×4 unit ditambah 2×12 unit, total 56 unit sel. Jumlah frigat Iver Huifeldt Class yang akan diakuisisi adalah dua unit menggunakan anggaran MEF ke-3 periode 2014-2019. _

https://www.indomiliter.com/terma-t...-sistem-radar-di-frigat-iver-huitfeldt-class/


----------



## mejikuhibiu

UMNOPutra said:


> @Indos
> 
> I think .. This is not only about money ...but about your "commitment" + your "future business vision, mentality and priority" under Jokowi administration......


How about youre maharaja lela..


----------



## Raduga

mejikuhibiu said:


> How about youre maharaja lela..


according to my malaysian source in IG , they will delay it for very long time until the point of contract termination , pay what boustead worth for , and take the ship out from boustead , and seek other experienced shipyard to completed it or fix the damage done due to construction flaw (possibly by another tender) , he also told me their govt also had an option for seeking arbitration .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

> ="NEKONEKO, post: 12408363, member: 171020"]_. Jumlah sel peluncur vertikal asli frigat ini adalah 8×4 unit ditambah 2×12 unit, total 56 unit sel. _


Indomiliter is just referring to the Danish spec. Ours will not be nearly heavily armed


----------



## Gen3115

I'm still curious as to what VLS they're going to have on the Ivers. From what I got from other formil's, they're most likely going to be armed with MICA and possibly Aster like what the Indomiliter article said, but for the VLS I still have no info, some say Mk.41 (which has growth potential for ASTER) but some also say along the lines of the Sylver A43 or even A50 (which is Aster-30 capable). Anyone got any info?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

If it's for the best bang for the buck go for the MK41 + ESSM's. But you know lah gimana disini kalau mau urusan mulus.


----------



## Gen3115

striver44 said:


> If it's for the best bang for the buck go for the MK41 + ESSM's. But you know lah gimana disini kalau mau urusan mulus.



Personally I want ESSM + SM-2, since that choice would also be less corrupt due to FMS. But EU firms have lots of influence and lobbying here. 

But personally I don't mind a MICA + Aster combination especially when it has Aster 30. VL MICA for going against sea skimmers that the TRS-4D can detect at shorter range up to radar horizon and the Aster for larger and further targets like fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Gen3115 said:


> Personally I want ESSM + SM-2, since that choice would also be less corrupt due to FMS. But EU firms have lots of influence and lobbying here.
> 
> But personally I don't mind a MICA + Aster combination especially when it has Aster 30. VL MICA for going against sea skimmers that the TRS-4D can detect at shorter range up to radar horizon and the Aster for larger and further targets like fighters.


An 8 cell MK41 vls onboard a Thai Navy Bhumibol class could carry the same number of ESSM missiles as two 16 cell Bung tomo class Corvette. Just think about it for a second. It's cheaper ,much more common and ESSM's have longer range than MICA or ASTER 15s.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Raduga said:


> according to my malaysian source in IG , they will delay it for very long time until the point of contract termination , pay what boustead worth for , and take the ship out from boustead , and seek other experienced shipyard to completed it or fix the damage done due to construction flaw (possibly by another tender) , he also told me their govt also had an option for seeking arbitration .


Maybe we can buy that ship just like we buy from brunai


----------



## Raduga

mejikuhibiu said:


> Maybe we can buy that ship just like we buy from brunai


buying flawed ship is not a very wise option


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> buying flawed ship is not a very wise option


What flaw?


----------



## Raduga

Gen3115 said:


> I'm still curious as to what VLS they're going to have on the Ivers. From what I got from other formil's, they're most likely going to be armed with MICA and possibly Aster like what the Indomiliter article said, but for the VLS I still have no info, some say Mk.41 (which has growth potential for ASTER) but some also say along the lines of the Sylver A43 or even A50 (which is Aster-30 capable). Anyone got any info?


the news about sensor is very recent , the weapon package probably are still on talk and discussion , i personally wanted the iver to atleast rev up to *wet dream specification*, 64x universal vls (the stanflex module can make it happen) , let say 64x MK41 or Sylver A-50 , since both VLS have compatibility with quad packed missile (CAMM-ER and ESSM) , 48 of the VLS can be filled with Long Range SAM , while the remaining 16 can be filled with quadpacked short to medium range SAM , that's going to make it , 48x Long Range SAM + 64x Short To Medium range SAM (quadpacked in 16 vls) a good layered wide area air defense, even though our navy have tendency not to filled the whole ship with full combat load of missile , posessing such number of VLS still going to gave atleast a detterence effect since our enemy will questioning whether the ship is in full combat load or not .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

mejikuhibiu said:


> Maybe we can buy that ship just like we buy from brunai


We don't buy those they gave it for free.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> What flaw?


https://www.theborneopost.com/2019/...Lh7O7xNqxzejNPXBhyhfdtYUJm589u8yUkAGylMgK2Hd8
https://www.bernama.com/en/news.php?id=1784177
https://navalnews.net/malaysias-lcs-project-faced-latency-due-to-the-contractors-failure/



striver44 said:


> We don't buy those they gave it for free.


we do paid $ 380million for it , but it worth the price .


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> we do paid $ 380million for it , but it worth the price .


Am I not seeing this wrong? $380mil for this two?


----------



## Raduga

striver44 said:


> Am I not seeing this wrong? $380mil for this two?


pardon me , i thought he was talking about nakhoda ragam .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> pardon me , i thought he was talking about nakhoda ragam .


Oh. Iirc we bought it from lurssen not from Brunei directly


----------



## Chestnut

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 639583


In other news, water is wet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Quiet Monday so I got to ask, why is it that so many people in this country's internet-sphere is hellbent on getting the Rafale over the F-15 if the Su-35 gets officially cancelled?

The fact that we'd have to buy a completely different weapons package altogether alongside the IOC/FOC costs, infrastructure costs, training costs, on top of the already expensive base price should be a dealbreaker. Not to mention it would eat into the F-16/Flanker operational budget just setting everything up for what can be considered a small benefit over the F-16 series.

Makes more sense just to buy the F-15 if they didn't want to have EW capability with the Growler. Shares the same engine as well as the ability of carrying more (and cheaper) ordnance. Not to mention it's cheaper per plane ($49M vs. €76M vs. $60M) than the Rafale or the Gripen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> Quiet Monday so I got to ask, why is it that so many people in this country's internet-sphere is hellbent on getting the Rafale over the F-15 if the Su-35 gets officially cancelled?
> 
> The fact that we'd have to buy a completely different weapons package altogether alongside the IOC/FOC costs, infrastructure costs, training costs, on top of the already expensive base price should be a dealbreaker. Not to mention it would eat into the F-16/Flanker operational budget just setting everything up for what can be considered a small benefit over the F-16 series.
> 
> Makes more sense just to buy the F-15 if they didn't want to have EW capability with the Growler. Shares the same engine as well as the ability of carrying more (and cheaper) ordnance. Not to mention it's cheaper per plane ($49M vs. €76M vs. $60M) than the Rafale or the Gripen.


Well, because....
"Yang penting bukan dari negara mbulet tukang embargo , yang kalau mau dipake disyarat-syaratin dan ga bisa buat gebuk ausi ato singapur ato OPM !! MERDEKAAAA!!!!"


----------



## Gen3115

Chestnut said:


> Quiet Monday so I got to ask, why is it that so many people in this country's internet-sphere is hellbent on getting the Rafale over the F-15 if the Su-35 gets officially cancelled?
> 
> The fact that we'd have to buy a completely different weapons package altogether alongside the IOC/FOC costs, infrastructure costs, training costs, on top of the already expensive base price should be a dealbreaker. Not to mention it would eat into the F-16/Flanker operational budget just setting everything up for what can be considered a small benefit over the F-16 series.
> 
> Makes more sense just to buy the F-15 if they didn't want to have EW capability with the Growler. Shares the same engine as well as the ability of carrying more (and cheaper) ordnance. Not to mention it's cheaper per plane ($49M vs. €76M vs. $60M) than the Rafale or the Gripen.



The Prabowo visit probably had something to do with it, also in my opinion the F-15 and the F/A-18E/F rarely or never made it into news or articles relating into Indonesian fighter procurement, the only ones I remember having made some kind of headlines here are the Su-35 (obviously), the Typhoon with their mockup in PTDI Bandung years ago, the Rafale and their multiple visits, the F-16V and more recently, the F-35 statement coming from the Vice Defense Minister. The only time the F-15 got mentioned relating to the F-5 replacement program is when the former KSAU mentioned it in a video. I think most Indonesians just go for the ones that appear on the news the way I see it, I might be wrong though.


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> Quiet Monday so I got to ask, why is it that so many people in this country's internet-sphere is hellbent on getting the Rafale over the F-15 if the Su-35 gets officially cancelled?
> 
> The fact that we'd have to buy a completely different weapons package altogether alongside the IOC/FOC costs, infrastructure costs, training costs, on top of the already expensive base price should be a dealbreaker. Not to mention it would eat into the F-16/Flanker operational budget just setting everything up for what can be considered a small benefit over the F-16 series.
> 
> Makes more sense just to buy the F-15 if they didn't want to have EW capability with the Growler. Shares the same engine as well as the ability of carrying more (and cheaper) ordnance. Not to mention it's cheaper per plane ($49M vs. €76M vs. $60M) than the Rafale or the Gripen.


Idk i'm not that enthusiatic on thinking double engine fighters in our inventory or for what we about to procure. I can satisfy enough if we can get whole F-16s Air Force and in transition into F-35 operator. Economically more feasible and more efficient to Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chestnut

Cromwell said:


> Idk i'm not that enthusiatic on thinking double engine fighters in our inventory or for what we about to procure. I can satisfy enough if we can get whole F-16s Air Force and in transition into F-35 operator. Economically more feasible and more efficient to Air Force


It's more on the fact that the F-16 is limited by it's combat load. That and with a country this big, you're still going to need double engine fighters to cover large distances.


----------



## Gen3115

But do we really need twin-engines with long ranges if we can have a good number of F-16's that can be spread out to various bases in the archipelago?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Some wanna to bet for KFX /IFX, but with lacksluster performa of current admin i still doubt that. For me getting some F15 Will be a bigger game changer compared to other fighter on the field unless you want to go for F18 bomb truck variant combo with Growler for future Air warfare games and proceed with F35.



Gen3115 said:


> But do we really need twin-engines with long ranges if we can have a good number of F-16's that can be spread out to various bases in the archipelago?



I believe we need it the most, in the past why Indonesia Air Force fielding large number of bomber is because of their range and payload. Now we need double engine heavy fighter to cover more of our space.


----------



## Kansel

In the past. Our air force guys want F-15 if we had enough budget. AFAIK boeing already offered us F-15 multiple times but lack of budget always prevent us from getting F-15, even tho we decide to buy F-15 in the end. What variant are we getting? F-15E or F-15X?. I kinda envy Qatar rn

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269800746289111042There's no such "F-15 buat sekutu AS doang" thing in terms of our Procurement, it's always about budget and our officer political decision

It's more unrealistic for us to operate F-35. Our infrastructure is not ready for 5th gen fighter


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> In the past. Our air force guys want F-15 if we had enough budget. AFAIK boeing already offered us F-15 multiple times but lack of budget always prevent us from getting F-15, even tho we decide to buy F-15 in the end. What variant are we getting? F-15E or F-15X?. I kinda envy Qatar rn
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269800746289111042There's no such "F-15 buat sekutu AS doang" thing in terms of our Procurement, it's always about budget and our officer political decision
> 
> It's more unrealistic for us to operate F-35. Our infrastructure is not ready for 5th gen fighter


Ironically it's cheaper to buy the F-15 than the Rafale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> Ironically it's cheaper to buy the F-15 than the Rafale.


That's the thing what most people in internet doesn't know. If we decide to buy rafale it means we need French oriented infrastructure including armament, because Rafale can't use US made armament.

Back in November 2019, Boeing intend to build their MRO factory here. It's more than enough for me

https://www.google.com/amp/s/bisnis...-berminat-bangun-bengkel-pesawat-di-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Chestnut said:


> Ironically it's cheaper to buy the F-15 than the Rafale.


It's not ironic. f15 were produced in the thousands with multiple international operator more like a Toyota supra kind. Rafale is that kind of exotic sports cars that is hand build for very few type of costumer. It's more like Morgan's or pagani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Indonesia bisa. loL


----------



## Chestnut

striver44 said:


> It's not ironic. f15 were produced in the thousands with multiple international operator more like a Toyota supra kind. Rafale is that kind of exotic sports cars that is hand build for very few type of costumer. It's more like Morgan's or pagani.


Hand built exotic that doesn't have a similar endurance time, bomb load, and multipurpose loadout as its contemporaries. My only hope is that it's true that Prabowo is a defense matters expert as he claims. Because if he does then it's a no brainer that the best plane for the AU logistically, economically, and lethally is the F-15.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Chestnut said:


> Quiet Monday so I got to ask, why is it that so many people in this country's internet-sphere is hellbent on getting the Rafale over the F-15 if the Su-35 gets officially cancelled?
> 
> The fact that we'd have to buy a completely different weapons package altogether alongside the IOC/FOC costs, infrastructure costs, training costs, on top of the already expensive base price should be a dealbreaker. Not to mention it would eat into the F-16/Flanker operational budget just setting everything up for what can be considered a small benefit over the F-16 series.
> 
> Makes more sense just to buy the F-15 if they didn't want to have EW capability with the Growler. Shares the same engine as well as the ability of carrying more (and cheaper) ordnance. Not to mention it's cheaper per plane ($49M vs. €76M vs. $60M) than the Rafale or the Gripen.


Because french rarely embargoed us (?) Are french have emabrgoed us? But likely french will do that thing. Somone like rafale because TOT (katanya gtu), carry exocet and mica
(Maybe because people in here find "jalan tengah" not use russian or american but just buy french, kind


Still F15 is better for money and more common. It can used same engine with F16. So logically easier to maintain. Also there are many F15 outhere so if get embatgoed we can buy parts from blackmarket maybe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> the news about sensor is very recent , the weapon package probably are still on talk and discussion , i personally wanted the iver to atleast rev up to *wet dream specification*, 64x universal vls (the stanflex module can make it happen) , let say 64x MK41 or Sylver A-50 , since both VLS have compatibility with quad packed missile (CAMM-ER and ESSM) , 48 of the VLS can be filled with Long Range SAM , while the remaining 16 can be filled with quadpacked short to medium range SAM , that's going to make it , 48x Long Range SAM + 64x Short To Medium range SAM (quadpacked in 16 vls) a good layered wide area air defense, even though our navy have tendency not to filled the whole ship with full combat load of missile , posessing such number of VLS still going to gave atleast a detterence effect since our enemy will questioning whether the ship is in full combat load or not .



The Navy need something like Asroc, we don't have the equivalent weaponry.


----------



## bigmack

Nike said:


> The Navy need something like Asroc, we don't have the equivalent weaponry.





Nike said:


> The Navy need something like Asroc, we don't have the equivalent weaponry.



Don't talk about weapons just yet ... because our detection equipment is still lacking.
PKR alone is not equipped with VDS (CPTAS ?) ... Is it better if an Iver becomes acquired ???
Right now only 2 Panther units are planned to be installed a dipping sonar, maybe only for PKR ... For an Iver still use Panther?


----------



## Lasa-X

Kansel said:


> In the past. Our air force guys want F-15 if we had enough budget. AFAIK boeing already offered us F-15 multiple times but lack of budget always prevent us from getting F-15, even tho we decide to buy F-15 in the end. What variant are we getting? F-15E or F-15X?. I kinda envy Qatar rn
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269800746289111042There's no such "F-15 buat sekutu AS doang" thing in terms of our Procurement, it's always about budget and our officer political decision
> 
> It's more unrealistic for us to operate F-35. Our infrastructure is not ready for 5th gen fighter


Well too bad, it is still applicable. Before F-35 not every country can have their hand on F-15. Thailand as major ally non Nato, was refused to buy F-15 second hand in the 90's. I bet that Indonesia also had no chance at that time. 
But now, with F-35 around, things have changed. Singapore got their advanced F-15 (later F-35) and Australia now has F-35 (heck their pilot even got his first 1,000 fly hours with F-35 already). 
Indonesia has better opportunity to have F-15 too.

Have money? Get F-15.
"No money"? Get Viper.

All we need now is allocated budget and will power.


----------



## Kansel

*Indonesia Rejects Beijing’s Offer for South China Sea Talks*
Tia Asmara
Jakarta
2020-06-05






Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo (center) speaks to journalists during his visit to a military base in the Natuna Islands, Jan. 8, 2020.
Handout/Presidential Palace/AFP

Indonesia on Friday rejected a Chinese offer for negotiations on the South China Sea, as Jakarta reiterated that it had no overlapping claims with Beijing in its exclusive economic zone.

The Chinese government, in a letter to U.N. Secretary-General António Guterres on Tuesday, acknowledged it had no territorial dispute with Indonesia but said the two countries had overlapping claims over maritime rights in parts of the South China Sea.

Beijing’s letter was in response to a diplomatic note sent by the Indonesian government to the U.N. chief on May 26, in which Jakarta rejected China’s Nine-Dash Line map or claim of historical rights to nearly all of the contested waterway.

“Based on UNCLOS 1982 Indonesia does not have overlapping claims with the PRC, so it is not relevant to hold any dialogue on maritime boundary delimitation,” Damos Dumoli Agusman, the director general of international law and treaties at Indonesia’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs, told BenarNews on Friday.

He was referring to a January 2020 statement from the ministry confirming that Indonesia had no territorial dispute with Beijing in the South China Sea based on the 1982 United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS).

“It was stated that we reject (any negotiation),” Damos said.

In its letter to the U.N. this week, China argued that its maritime rights and interests in the South China Sea were “established in the long course of historical practice and consistent with international law,” including UNCLOS.

“There is no territorial dispute between China and Indonesia in the South China Sea. However, China and Indonesia have overlapping claims on maritime rights and interests in some parts of the South China Sea,” China’s permanent mission to the United Nations said in the letter, a copy of which was posted on the mission’s website.

“China is willing to settle the overlapping claims through negotiation and consultation with Indonesia, and work together with Indonesia to maintain peace and stability in the South China Sea,” the letter said.

Indonesia has insisted that China’s claims are “unilateral” and have no legal basis in international law.

In the letter sent to Guterres last week, Indonesia spelled out the Indonesian government’s support for a 2016 ruling by the Permanent Court of Arbitration in The Hague, when the court sided with the Philippines in a case that Manila brought against Beijing over a territorial dispute in the South China Sea.

“Indonesia reiterates that the Nine-Dash line map implying historic rights claim clearly lacks international legal basis and is tantamount to upset UNCLOS 1982,” said the letter from Indonesia’s Permanent Mission to the United Nations, referring to a boundary on Chinese maps that encompasses Beijing’s claims in the maritime region.

A spokesman for the Indonesian Ministry of Foreign Affairs said Jakarta used the letter to indicate that China’s Nine-Dash Line had crossed boundaries set by Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone (EEZ).

“We never know what China’s intentions are in establishing a Nine-Dash Line. It may have the potential to create conditions that disrupt what was determined by Indonesia from a long time ago,” ministry spokesman Teuku Faizasyah told BenarNews on May 29. “Therefore, we need to inform these matters by communicating our position openly to the international community.”

The Indonesian letter was the latest in a flurry of documents from members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) and China following a Malaysian submission to the U.N. in December 2019. The Malaysian government claimed sovereignty over an extended continental shelf in the South China Sea off its northern coast, potentially an area with significant undersea resources.

On Thursday, Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi reiterated her country’s stance on the issue.

“In a diplomatic memorandum sent on 26 May 2020, Indonesia reaffirmed its consistent position in responding to China’s claim to the U.N. that could affect Indonesia’s EEZ (exclusive economic zone) and also emphasize the need for full compliance with UNCLOS 1982,” Retno told reporters during a virtual press conference.

*‘Not an apples-to-apples thing’*

Meanwhile, an international maritime law researcher at the University of Gadjah Mada (UGM), I Made Andi Arsana, described China’s offer for negotiation as illogical.

“Indonesia’s claim is based on international law while China’s claim is unilateral. It’s not an apples-to-apples thing,” Arsana told BenarNews, adding that Indonesia should not and would not agree to bilateral talks or negotiations on the issue.

Hikmahanto Juwana, an international relations professor at the University of Indonesia, said the Chinese response was consistent with its playbook.

“Indonesia should never allow itself to be lured into negotiating. So far, Indonesia has consistently refused and will never want to negotiate with China,” he said.

The Philippines, Malaysia, Brunei and Vietnam – all ASEAN members – are among countries that, along with China and Taiwan, have competing claims in the South China Sea.

Indonesia is not among the claimant countries, but in early 2020 and in 2016, tensions flared between Jakarta and Beijing over the presence of Chinese fishing boats swarming in South China Sea waters near Indonesia’s Natuna Islands.

In 2002, the 10-nation ASEAN bloc and China agreed on a Declaration of Conduct, which was a statement of principles on how parties should behave in the South China Sea. But completing a more detailed – and binding – Code of Conduct (CoC) has proved much harder to establish.

Negotiations began in earnest in 2016 with a tentative deadline for acceptance in 2021. A draft of the text of the agreement has been released.

https://www.benarnews.org/english/news/indonesian/no-negotiation-06052020155450.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> *Indonesia Rejects Beijing’s Offer for South China Sea Talks*
> Tia Asmara
> Jakarta
> 2020-06-05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo (center) speaks to journalists during his visit to a military base in the Natuna Islands, Jan. 8, 2020.
> Handout/Presidential Palace/AFP
> 
> Indonesia on Friday rejected a Chinese offer for negotiations on the South China Sea, as Jakarta reiterated that it had no overlapping claims with Beijing in its exclusive economic zone.
> 
> The Chinese government, in a letter to U.N. Secretary-General António Guterres on Tuesday, acknowledged it had no territorial dispute with Indonesia but said the two countries had overlapping claims over maritime rights in parts of the South China Sea.
> 
> Beijing’s letter was in response to a diplomatic note sent by the Indonesian government to the U.N. chief on May 26, in which Jakarta rejected China’s Nine-Dash Line map or claim of historical rights to nearly all of the contested waterway.
> 
> “Based on UNCLOS 1982 Indonesia does not have overlapping claims with the PRC, so it is not relevant to hold any dialogue on maritime boundary delimitation,” Damos Dumoli Agusman, the director general of international law and treaties at Indonesia’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs, told BenarNews on Friday.
> 
> He was referring to a January 2020 statement from the ministry confirming that Indonesia had no territorial dispute with Beijing in the South China Sea based on the 1982 United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS).
> 
> “It was stated that we reject (any negotiation),” Damos said.
> 
> In its letter to the U.N. this week, China argued that its maritime rights and interests in the South China Sea were “established in the long course of historical practice and consistent with international law,” including UNCLOS.
> 
> “There is no territorial dispute between China and Indonesia in the South China Sea. However, China and Indonesia have overlapping claims on maritime rights and interests in some parts of the South China Sea,” China’s permanent mission to the United Nations said in the letter, a copy of which was posted on the mission’s website.
> 
> “China is willing to settle the overlapping claims through negotiation and consultation with Indonesia, and work together with Indonesia to maintain peace and stability in the South China Sea,” the letter said.
> 
> Indonesia has insisted that China’s claims are “unilateral” and have no legal basis in international law.
> 
> In the letter sent to Guterres last week, Indonesia spelled out the Indonesian government’s support for a 2016 ruling by the Permanent Court of Arbitration in The Hague, when the court sided with the Philippines in a case that Manila brought against Beijing over a territorial dispute in the South China Sea.
> 
> “Indonesia reiterates that the Nine-Dash line map implying historic rights claim clearly lacks international legal basis and is tantamount to upset UNCLOS 1982,” said the letter from Indonesia’s Permanent Mission to the United Nations, referring to a boundary on Chinese maps that encompasses Beijing’s claims in the maritime region.
> 
> A spokesman for the Indonesian Ministry of Foreign Affairs said Jakarta used the letter to indicate that China’s Nine-Dash Line had crossed boundaries set by Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone (EEZ).
> 
> “We never know what China’s intentions are in establishing a Nine-Dash Line. It may have the potential to create conditions that disrupt what was determined by Indonesia from a long time ago,” ministry spokesman Teuku Faizasyah told BenarNews on May 29. “Therefore, we need to inform these matters by communicating our position openly to the international community.”
> 
> The Indonesian letter was the latest in a flurry of documents from members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) and China following a Malaysian submission to the U.N. in December 2019. The Malaysian government claimed sovereignty over an extended continental shelf in the South China Sea off its northern coast, potentially an area with significant undersea resources.
> 
> On Thursday, Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi reiterated her country’s stance on the issue.
> 
> “In a diplomatic memorandum sent on 26 May 2020, Indonesia reaffirmed its consistent position in responding to China’s claim to the U.N. that could affect Indonesia’s EEZ (exclusive economic zone) and also emphasize the need for full compliance with UNCLOS 1982,” Retno told reporters during a virtual press conference.
> 
> *‘Not an apples-to-apples thing’*
> 
> Meanwhile, an international maritime law researcher at the University of Gadjah Mada (UGM), I Made Andi Arsana, described China’s offer for negotiation as illogical.
> 
> “Indonesia’s claim is based on international law while China’s claim is unilateral. It’s not an apples-to-apples thing,” Arsana told BenarNews, adding that Indonesia should not and would not agree to bilateral talks or negotiations on the issue.
> 
> Hikmahanto Juwana, an international relations professor at the University of Indonesia, said the Chinese response was consistent with its playbook.
> 
> “Indonesia should never allow itself to be lured into negotiating. So far, Indonesia has consistently refused and will never want to negotiate with China,” he said.
> 
> The Philippines, Malaysia, Brunei and Vietnam – all ASEAN members – are among countries that, along with China and Taiwan, have competing claims in the South China Sea.
> 
> Indonesia is not among the claimant countries, but in early 2020 and in 2016, tensions flared between Jakarta and Beijing over the presence of Chinese fishing boats swarming in South China Sea waters near Indonesia’s Natuna Islands.
> 
> In 2002, the 10-nation ASEAN bloc and China agreed on a Declaration of Conduct, which was a statement of principles on how parties should behave in the South China Sea. But completing a more detailed – and binding – Code of Conduct (CoC) has proved much harder to establish.
> 
> Negotiations began in earnest in 2016 with a tentative deadline for acceptance in 2021. A draft of the text of the agreement has been released.
> 
> https://www.benarnews.org/english/news/indonesian/no-negotiation-06052020155450.html


words already spoken , now buy a lot more 100 meter+ OPV .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## polanski

Amid coronavirus insecurity, China opens territorial tensions with Southeast Asian neighbors: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...rial-tensions-with-southeast-asian-neighbors/


----------



## Raduga

Osprey with TNI AD camo scheme by Bell
https://www.bellflight.com/products/bell-boeing-v-22/idn

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## NEKONEKO

Kansel said:


> China and Indonesia have overlapping claims on maritime rights and interests in some parts of the South China Sea


We don't have any overlapping sea border with China or other claimant states, a rock in the middle of ocean won't have any EEZ.
China is so dead set to drag Indonesia into the conflict. Its like 'ga ada loe ga rame bro'.

Natuna islands in the other hand have significant population size, crops, fresh water, economic activity etc. So Indonesia have EEZ 200 nmi around there.

Cold war 2.0 will be different for us.


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> Osprey with TNI AD camo scheme by Bell
> https://www.bellflight.com/products/bell-boeing-v-22/idn


What's happening so sudden LoL, apparently the prophecy was right i guess


----------



## Gen3115

Raduga said:


> Osprey with TNI AD camo scheme by Bell
> https://www.bellflight.com/products/bell-boeing-v-22/idn



weird offer, fits better with the Navy in my opinion, but also have to consider the operational cost of this thing


----------



## Kansel

Gen3115 said:


> weird offer, fits better with the Navy in my opinion, but also have to consider the operational cost of this thing


Perhaps, army want something like 160th SOAR and bell noticed that¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> Osprey with TNI AD camo scheme by Bell
> https://www.bellflight.com/products/bell-boeing-v-22/idn


It is good for army because it has longer range. For naval patrol also good or maybe for carrying kormar and can landing in lhd


----------



## NEKONEKO

I prefer that we operate chinook in large number for the army and marines.



Ruhnama said:


> naval patrol


No.


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> What's happening so sudden LoL, apparently the prophecy was right i guess





Gen3115 said:


> weird offer, fits better with the Navy in my opinion, but also have to consider the operational cost of this thing





Ruhnama said:


> It is good for army because it has longer range. For naval patrol also good or maybe for carrying kormar and can landing in lhd


I think I brought this up a long time ago. It's Bell's offer for an alternative for the Chinook procurement.

I'd say let them compete, either option is good. The Opsrey's issues have so far been worked out over the years. Although the Osprey has a higher operating cost per hour than the Chooks, it does has a larger range of capabilities. And with Bell putting the Osprey on the table, Boeing is likely going to offer a lot more kickbacks to try to win over Bell's clout at PTDI.

Competition is good for everyone. The free market provides boys.











This photo of Bu Susi riding in an Osprey came up awhile ago. I distinctively remember getting laughed at in the forums for saying that I have first hand info of Bell quietly offering the Osprey over the Chinook. Well who's laughing now?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SgtGungHo

Ruhnama said:


> Because french rarely embargoed us (?) Are french have emabrgoed us? But likely french will do that thing. Somone like rafale because TOT (katanya gtu), carry exocet and mica
> (Maybe because people in here find "jalan tengah" not use russian or american but just buy french, kind
> 
> 
> Still F15 is better for money and more common. It can used same engine with F16. So logically easier to maintain. Also there are many F15 outhere so if get embatgoed we can buy parts from blackmarket maybe.



Even France lacks the means to be totally independent of the U.S.

“It is true that we depend on this (U.S. International Traffic in Arms Regulations) mechanism: We are at the mercy of the Americans when our equipment is concerned,”

https://www.defensenews.com/global/...ked-by-a-us-regulation-and-france-is-over-it/

Unlike F-16 and some other Russian jets, there is a handful of countries that operate F-15 and they are very close allies of the US. I can assure you, none of them will defy the US and sell their F-15 parts to countries that are embargoed by the states.


----------



## Kansel

The Iver Huitfeldt class is a three-ship class of frigates that entered service with the Royal Danish Navy in 2011.
*Indonesia Looking At Iver Huitfeldt-Class Frigate To Boost TNI-AL’s Blue Water Force*
*The Indonesian Government appears to be moving forward with a plan to procure two large displacement frigates for the Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL). The frigates would be based on the Danish Iver Huitfeldt-class and built at local shipyard PT PAL.*
Xavier Vavasseur  09 Jun 2020

Following the Natuna standoff with China back in January this year (in which dozens of Chinese vessels were fishing in Indonesia’s Exclusive Economic Zone), Indonesia recognizes the lack of oceangoing vessels for TNI-AL and BAKAMLA (the Indonesian Maritime Security Agency). As a consequence, plans were mooted for the procurement of large displacement vessels based on Danish designs. Local media makes mention of this, quoting a Defense Minister statement made as early as January 17.


In February, an Indonesian defense delegation visited Denmark and toured the Danish Navy Iver Huitfeldt-class frigate _Niels Juel_. The delegation was briefed by Odense Maritime Technology (OMT) and Naval Team Denmark. Pictures of the visit were shared on social media by the Indonesian Embassy in Denmark.


Lastly, according to local media, the deputy minister of defense said in March that Indonesia’s PT PAL was tasked to develop a design for 2 ships over 5 years, for Rp1.1 trillion (or USD720 million) in collaboration with Denmark, for TNI-AL.






Picture: Indonesia Embassy in Denmark

Contacted by _Naval News_ for comment, Naval Team Denmark’s Managing Director and former Chief of the Danish Navy, said:

Naval Team Denmark can confirm that Indonesia – amongst other nations – have shown interest for the Danish Iver Huitfeldt frigates. However, I am not able to comment on your specific questions.


Rear Admiral (ret.) Nils Wang

We also reached out to Collin Koh, research fellow at the Maritime Security Programme, S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies in Singapore:


Naval News – Collin, how would two large frigate be enough to deter China in the SCS ? Wouldn’t the procurement of smaller vessels (like additional PKR or even Ocean Going OPVs) be more usefull because for the same budget Indonesia would get more hulls ?

_Collin Koh – Two large frigates aren’t enough to cover the Natuna waters, where Chinese incursions are observed to take place often. At best, at any point of time, 1 out of the pair of these new frigates would be on station, albeit for a finite period of time and provided proper maintenance, repairs and overhaul schedules are adhered to. Of course, with the same budget, more but smaller OPVs could be acquired. However, I would surmise a few reasons behind the quest for the Iver Huitfeldt class. The first is that the Indonesians are looking at a larger major surface combatant beyond the PKR that is based on the SIGMA class, which is classified a light frigate. The second is the unique mission modular concept offered for the Danish design, which the Indonesians could be interested in adapting for future warships. It would appear that the Indonesians are keen on commonalities between the navy and BAKAMLA, which could be made possible with a robust modular concept. The third, which I believe needs to be seriously looked into, is whether the Indonesians could have been not so satisfied with the PKR programme, and whether this has to do with the local shipbuilders’ relationship with Damen. Again, this point needs to be explored._


Naval News – The Iver Huitfeldt is quite a more complex (and larger) ship compared to the PKR. Do you trust that local shipyard PT Pal would have no issues building those ships locally ?

_Collin Koh – And to add that the Iver Huitfeldt is larger as well, and represents a wholly new design that PT PAL has to deal with. With proper tech transfer under the guidance of their Danish counterparts, and of course with Jakarta’s commitment to the programme, it’s possible for PT PAL to overcome initial problems of the learning curve and gradually become able to build the ships indigenously. We can take example from PT PAL’s collaboration with DSME on license construction of submarines. There were initial hiccups, especially over tech transfer, but these were later overcome and the Indonesians eventually managed to construct the third Nagapasa-class submarine, and became Southeast Asia’s first country to build submarines locally._


For the record, Iver Huitfeldt-class is the parent design for the future Type 31 frigate of the Royal Navy. A variant of the class was also being proposed for Singapore’s MRCV requirement. The Iver Huitfeldt-class frigates of the Danish Navy have conducted several Carrier Strike Group deployments.


*About Iver Huitfeld-class*





The Iver Huitfeldt-class is a 138 meters long anti-air warfare frigates of 6600 tonnes displacement, built by Odense Staalskibsvaerft for the Royal Danish Navy. Three have been built and all of them were commissionned in 2011.


The hull design of the Iver Huitfeldt-class is derived from the Absalon-class. The 32-cell Mk. 41 vertical missile launcher and 4 Standard Flex container positions amidships makes this platform a highly capable AAW frigate. The armament further includes two 76 mm OTO Melara guns forward and one 35 mm CIWS (Millennium) gun aft. They can carry an MH-60 helicopter.


The Standard Flex concept is a combination of standard platforms and different exchangeable weapon and system modules to match different missions or roles. Sensors and systems common to all roles are permanently fitted. As a truly “plug and play” concept it offers unique operational flexibility and exceptional lifelong logistic and financial advantages.


Mains specifications


Displacement: 6 600 tonnes (full load)
Length: 138m
Beam: 19.75m
Draft: 5.3m
Propulsion: 4 MTU 8000 20V M70 diesel engines. 2 shafts, CODAD
Speed: 28 knots
Range: 9 000 nautical miles @15 knots
Crew: 117 (total accommodation 165)
Weapons: 4 × Mk 41 VLS with up to 32 SM-2 IIIA surface-to-air missiles ; 2 × Mk 56 VLS with up to 24 RIM-162 ESSM ; Harpoon block SSM; 1 × 35mm CIWS ; 2× OTO Melara 76 mm; 2 × dual MU90 Impact ASW torpedo launchers

https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...ss-frigate-to-boost-tni-als-blue-water-force/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chestnut

SgtGungHo said:


> Even France lacks the means to be totally independent of the U.S.
> 
> “It is true that we depend on this (U.S. International Traffic in Arms Regulations) mechanism: We are at the mercy of the Americans when our equipment is concerned,”
> 
> https://www.defensenews.com/global/...ked-by-a-us-regulation-and-france-is-over-it/
> 
> Unlike F-16 and some other Russian jets, there is a handful of countries that operate F-15 and they are very close allies of the US. I can assure you, none of them will defy the US and sell their F-15 parts to countries that are embargoed by the states.


Keep in mind the Dutch wouldn't sell us the F-16 parts without some informal approval from the US. Instead of saying that F-16 parts can be plentifully found, it's more accurate to say that the US has a vested strategic interest in us to warrant out a complete embargo of arms. Even during the supposed embargo under the Ford administration, 90% of equipment used during the Invasion of East Timor were US supplied.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SgtGungHo

Chestnut said:


> Keep in mind the Dutch wouldn't sell us the F-16 parts without some informal approval from the US. Instead of saying that F-16 parts can be plentifully found, it's more accurate to say that the US has a vested strategic interest in us to warrant out a complete embargo of arms. Even during the supposed embargo under the Ford administration, 90% of equipment used during the Invasion of East Timor were US supplied.



F-15 and F-16 aren't the same. Over 4,600 F-16 fighter jets have been built and many of them have been manufactured under the license on non-American soils. With 25+ countries operating the aircraft including Venezuela, yes some F-16 parts will be available at blackmarket. However, there is really a limited number of F-15 (or F-15E) operators and the US tightly controls the supply of F-15 parts. The US has a vested strategic interest of F-15 technologies not getting leaked to other countries (read China and Russia).


----------



## Alex898

https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...ss-frigate-to-boost-tni-als-blue-water-force/[/QUOTE]
with this kind of news, i think we can safely assume that the project official anouncement by government is just a matter of time ?
anyway, this Collin Koh suspected that its possible that our navy does not feel satisfied with the PKR program. thats interesting, since a while ago alman post about PKR reorder.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Kansel said:


> The Iver Huitfeldt class is a three-ship class of frigates that entered service with the Royal Danish Navy in 2011.
> *Indonesia Looking At Iver Huitfeldt-Class Frigate To Boost TNI-AL’s Blue Water Force*
> *The Indonesian Government appears to be moving forward with a plan to procure two large displacement frigates for the Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL). The frigates would be based on the Danish Iver Huitfeldt-class and built at local shipyard PT PAL.*
> Xavier Vavasseur  09 Jun 2020
> 
> Following the Natuna standoff with China back in January this year (in which dozens of Chinese vessels were fishing in Indonesia’s Exclusive Economic Zone), Indonesia recognizes the lack of oceangoing vessels for TNI-AL and BAKAMLA (the Indonesian Maritime Security Agency). As a consequence, plans were mooted for the procurement of large displacement vessels based on Danish designs. Local media makes mention of this, quoting a Defense Minister statement made as early as January 17.
> 
> 
> In February, an Indonesian defense delegation visited Denmark and toured the Danish Navy Iver Huitfeldt-class frigate _Niels Juel_. The delegation was briefed by Odense Maritime Technology (OMT) and Naval Team Denmark. Pictures of the visit were shared on social media by the Indonesian Embassy in Denmark.
> 
> 
> Lastly, according to local media, the deputy minister of defense said in March that Indonesia’s PT PAL was tasked to develop a design for 2 ships over 5 years, for Rp1.1 trillion (or USD720 million) in collaboration with Denmark, for TNI-AL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture: Indonesia Embassy in Denmark
> 
> Contacted by _Naval News_ for comment, Naval Team Denmark’s Managing Director and former Chief of the Danish Navy, said:
> 
> Naval Team Denmark can confirm that Indonesia – amongst other nations – have shown interest for the Danish Iver Huitfeldt frigates. However, I am not able to comment on your specific questions.
> 
> 
> Rear Admiral (ret.) Nils Wang
> 
> We also reached out to Collin Koh, research fellow at the Maritime Security Programme, S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies in Singapore:
> 
> 
> Naval News – Collin, how would two large frigate be enough to deter China in the SCS ? Wouldn’t the procurement of smaller vessels (like additional PKR or even Ocean Going OPVs) be more usefull because for the same budget Indonesia would get more hulls ?
> 
> _Collin Koh – Two large frigates aren’t enough to cover the Natuna waters, where Chinese incursions are observed to take place often. At best, at any point of time, 1 out of the pair of these new frigates would be on station, albeit for a finite period of time and provided proper maintenance, repairs and overhaul schedules are adhered to. Of course, with the same budget, more but smaller OPVs could be acquired. However, I would surmise a few reasons behind the quest for the Iver Huitfeldt class. The first is that the Indonesians are looking at a larger major surface combatant beyond the PKR that is based on the SIGMA class, which is classified a light frigate. The second is the unique mission modular concept offered for the Danish design, which the Indonesians could be interested in adapting for future warships. It would appear that the Indonesians are keen on commonalities between the navy and BAKAMLA, which could be made possible with a robust modular concept. The third, which I believe needs to be seriously looked into, is whether the Indonesians could have been not so satisfied with the PKR programme, and whether this has to do with the local shipbuilders’ relationship with Damen. Again, this point needs to be explored._
> 
> 
> Naval News – The Iver Huitfeldt is quite a more complex (and larger) ship compared to the PKR. Do you trust that local shipyard PT Pal would have no issues building those ships locally ?
> 
> _Collin Koh – And to add that the Iver Huitfeldt is larger as well, and represents a wholly new design that PT PAL has to deal with. With proper tech transfer under the guidance of their Danish counterparts, and of course with Jakarta’s commitment to the programme, it’s possible for PT PAL to overcome initial problems of the learning curve and gradually become able to build the ships indigenously. We can take example from PT PAL’s collaboration with DSME on license construction of submarines. There were initial hiccups, especially over tech transfer, but these were later overcome and the Indonesians eventually managed to construct the third Nagapasa-class submarine, and became Southeast Asia’s first country to build submarines locally._
> 
> 
> For the record, Iver Huitfeldt-class is the parent design for the future Type 31 frigate of the Royal Navy. A variant of the class was also being proposed for Singapore’s MRCV requirement. The Iver Huitfeldt-class frigates of the Danish Navy have conducted several Carrier Strike Group deployments.
> 
> 
> *About Iver Huitfeld-class*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Iver Huitfeldt-class is a 138 meters long anti-air warfare frigates of 6600 tonnes displacement, built by Odense Staalskibsvaerft for the Royal Danish Navy. Three have been built and all of them were commissionned in 2011.
> 
> 
> The hull design of the Iver Huitfeldt-class is derived from the Absalon-class. The 32-cell Mk. 41 vertical missile launcher and 4 Standard Flex container positions amidships makes this platform a highly capable AAW frigate. The armament further includes two 76 mm OTO Melara guns forward and one 35 mm CIWS (Millennium) gun aft. They can carry an MH-60 helicopter.
> 
> 
> The Standard Flex concept is a combination of standard platforms and different exchangeable weapon and system modules to match different missions or roles. Sensors and systems common to all roles are permanently fitted. As a truly “plug and play” concept it offers unique operational flexibility and exceptional lifelong logistic and financial advantages.
> 
> 
> Mains specifications
> 
> 
> Displacement: 6 600 tonnes (full load)
> Length: 138m
> Beam: 19.75m
> Draft: 5.3m
> Propulsion: 4 MTU 8000 20V M70 diesel engines. 2 shafts, CODAD
> Speed: 28 knots
> Range: 9 000 nautical miles @15 knots
> Crew: 117 (total accommodation 165)
> Weapons: 4 × Mk 41 VLS with up to 32 SM-2 IIIA surface-to-air missiles ; 2 × Mk 56 VLS with up to 24 RIM-162 ESSM ; Harpoon block SSM; 1 × 35mm CIWS ; 2× OTO Melara 76 mm; 2 × dual MU90 Impact ASW torpedo launchers
> 
> https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...ss-frigate-to-boost-tni-als-blue-water-force/


They didn't write anything about the OPV from Denmark.

Let's not assume that Indonesia will only get 2 Iver, we could build more later after MEF 3.



Alex898 said:


> https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...ss-frigate-to-boost-tni-als-blue-water-force/
> with this kind of news, i think we can safely assume that the project official anouncement by government is just a matter of time ?
> anyway, this Collin Koh suspected that its possible that our navy does not feel satisfied with the PKR program. thats interesting, since a while ago alman post about PKR reorder.


Welcome.
The Danish guy still can't give any confirmation, I guess there still some hurdle (negotiation regarding the ship or its sub-system, considering that it will use many sub-sytem from different countries that need approval for purchase).


----------



## Chestnut

SgtGungHo said:


> F-15 and F-16 aren't the same. Over 4,600 F-16 fighter jets have been built and many of them have been manufactured under the license on non-American soils. With 25+ countries operating the aircraft including Venezuela, yes some F-16 parts will be available at blackmarket. However, there is really a limited number of F-15 (or F-15E) operators and the US tightly controls the supply of F-15 parts. The US has a vested strategic interest of F-15 technologies not getting leaked to other countries (read China and Russia).


And I'm not saying it isn't, but the reality is that the United States has historically gave Indonesia a lot of leeway in terms of realpolitik. From the initial financial aid to the Soekarno regime, the Act of Free Choice, Operation Lotus, the 2005 embargo, the US has had a large hand in keeping Indonesia well within their circle through kickbacks and special treatment.

Also, purchasing F-16 parts from the black market is not as easy as you think. Very few entities in the world are willing to incur the wrath of the US Department of State when it comes to international trade. Rather it's more logical to say through Occum's Razor that the US simply gave an informal nod to the Netherlands in allowing the sale to go through.



Alex898 said:


> https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...ss-frigate-to-boost-tni-als-blue-water-force/


with this kind of news, i think we can safely assume that the project official anouncement by government is just a matter of time ?
anyway, this Collin Koh suspected that its possible that our navy does not feel satisfied with the PKR program. thats interesting, since a while ago alman post about PKR reorder.[/QUOTE]
I think they simply wanted something with a better AAW complement/fits bigger missiles than the MICA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alex898

Welcome.
The Danish guy still can't give any confirmation, I guess there still some hurdle (negotiation regarding the ship or its sub-system, considering that it will use many sub-sytem from different countries that need approval for purchase).[/QUOTE]
thank you, its a great forum you guys have here.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Alex898 said:


> thank you, its a great forum you guys have here.


Your post when quoting other member is all messed up, did you use phone or pc?


----------



## Alex898

NEKONEKO said:


> Your post when quoting other member is all messed up, did you use phone or pc?


no hehehe, I delete some of the qoute. thought it would made it look more simple. I use my PC.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Use the +quote in the bottom right to quote the entire post, or select (highlight) the text that you want to quote, there is pop up menu +quote that you can use for simple result.



Alex898 said:


> look more simple


Simple

When you delete some of the post it seems that you also delete the '[QUOTE ]', thus the post is messed up.


----------



## Raduga

Alex898 said:


> https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...ss-frigate-to-boost-tni-als-blue-water-force/
> with this kind of news, i think we can safely assume that the project official anouncement by government is just a matter of time ?
> anyway, this Collin Koh suspected that its possible that our navy does not feel satisfied with the PKR program. thats interesting, since a while ago alman post about PKR reorder.


the Kornas project was planned to be restarted again according to my "source" let's just wait and see what will happened .


----------



## Alex898

NEKONEKO said:


> Use the +quote in the bottom right to quote the entire post, or select (highlight) the text that you want to quote, there is pop up menu +quote that you can use for simple result.
> 
> 
> Simple
> 
> When you delete some of the post it seems that you also delete the '[QUOTE ]', thus the post is messed up.


now I know, thanks a lot for the tips.


----------



## initial_d

why are some member here afraid of U.S embargoes!!?? 
they will NOT gonna embargoed us unless we do something extremely stupid like genoside or millitary coup, something unlikely in our democracy age, so chill out, the American need us to contain red china in south east asia, heck this is the best time for buying spree of US made millitary hardware or military cooperation with the US

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## san.geuk

Raduga said:


> the Kornas project was planned to be restarted again according to my "source" let's just wait and see what will happened .



I hope bigger than Martadinata class or at least 3000 ton



initial_d said:


> why are some member here afraid of U.S embargoes!!??
> they will NOT gonna embargoed us unless we do something extremely stupid like genoside or millitary coup, something unlikely in our democracy age, so chill out, the American need us to contain red china in south east asia, heck this is the best time for buying spree of US made millitary hardware or military cooperation with the US



Those are some old mindset, equivalent with those amblesiyah, Russian stronk and USA ia evil thing, in this forum i think not so many people have this mindset but outside this forum you can find easily found them, in Facebook or some local web defence blog, its difficult to change their mind unless real sh** happen who really is our enemy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Its wise to also have scenario that US may embargoe us, we are not immune.

Its just that for the time being we have aligned interest with the US. If we are become a hindrance to their national interest, US will put us on the chopping block.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

You know this is a nice surprise










https://www.bellflight.com/products...ADYH2xDp0VOR2_tEv3EiqM_vtxRYmP1arJaFjq9oYU06c

From Bell official site

@Nilgiri @Viet @UKBengali

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Nike said:


> You know this is a nice surprise
> 
> View attachment 640257
> View attachment 640258
> 
> 
> https://www.bellflight.com/products...ADYH2xDp0VOR2_tEv3EiqM_vtxRYmP1arJaFjq9oYU06c
> 
> From Bell official site
> 
> @Nilgiri @Viet @UKBengali



Nice, any details on this tender and who else is competing..i.e anything official? It's Indonesia heavy chopper proposed tender right? 

This would be an interesting (hybrid) pick if Indonesia goes for it over say chinook or sea stallion etc.


----------



## Var Dracon

Tests for Komodo Armament guns

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Barrel cutaway

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> Nice, any details on this tender and who else is competing..i.e anything official? It's Indonesia heavy chopper proposed tender right?
> 
> This would be an interesting (hybrid) pick if Indonesia goes for it over say chinook or sea stallion etc.



It seems someone in the Army and armed forces HQ really intended to ditch Chinook from the competition, and looking at close relationship between Bell helicopters and Indonesia PT DI there is more chance for them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lasa-X

Nike said:


> It seems someone in the Army and armed forces HQ really intended to ditch Chinook from the competition, and looking at close relationship between Bell helicopters and Indonesia PT DI there is more chance for them


Well IMO this Osprey acquisition is unlikely to happen. The operational cost itself more than double compare to Chinook. With C-19 pandemic and it's effects, can have 6-8 units of Chinook is already a blessing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Lasa-X said:


> Well IMO this Osprey acquisition is unlikely to happen. The operational cost itself more than double compare to Chinook. With C-19 pandemic and it's effects, can have 6-8 units of Chinook is already a blessing.



Well, this is a novel machine what can you expect. Indonesia should aims for their capability and not deterred with their flaws.


----------



## Kansel

*Curtiss-Wright Selected by KAI to Provide Complete Data Acquisition System Solution for KF-X*

10 Juni 2020





Axon miniature data acquisition system (photo : Curtiss Weight)

ASHBURN, Va. – Curtiss-Wright’s Defense Solutions division, a trusted leading supplier of flight test instrumentation (FTI) system solutions, today announced that it was awarded a contract by Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) to provide a complete data acquisition system (DAS) for use in flight-test campaigns for the new 5th generation Korean Fighter eXperimental (KF-X) multirole fighter aircraft. Under the contract, Curtiss-Wright will provide KAI with a complete FTI system that gathers and processes data from the aircraft during test flights.

The fully integrated DAS solution will feature Curtiss-Wright’s next-generation Axon™ miniature data acquisition unit (DAU), the FTI industry’s most compact and high speed DAU. In addition, the DAS will include Curtiss-Wright’s KAM-500™ DAUs, NSW-12GT-1 12-Port Gigabit airborne network switches, TTS-9800-2 tri-band transmitter, nEUP-2000-1 engineering unit processor, ANT-00800T-1 L/S-band antenna, LDP-050-AB-1 airborne-rugged 5-inch diagonal display and GPS-FLR-100-1 active GPS splitter. Shipments, which are expected to begin in August 2020, are scheduled to run through the end of the year.

"We are very proud that our industry-leading integrated data acquisition technology has been selected by Korea Aerospace Industries to support the important 5th generation K-FX fighter jet program, further strengthening our long and successful relationship,” said Lynn Bamford, President, Defense and Power Segments. “Curtiss-Wright uniquely offers the components and expertise needed to provide FTI customers with complete fully integrated FTI system solutions. We are especially pleased, as this contract represents the largest win to date for our industry-leading Axon data acquisition system technology, as well as the first 5th generation fighter jet deployment for Axon.”

Flight-test campaigns are critical to determine that a new aircraft meets design specifications, is functional and safe, and can be certified for use. Such campaigns require significant resources and any delays are very costly, making it critically important that all FTI equipment work reliably to ensure that no unplanned extra flights are needed.

*About the Axon Product Family*

The Axon product family is the most advanced airborne data acquisition system available today, offering low size, weight and power (SWaP) with the best feature set, data acquisition and thermal performance on the market. The Axon product family builds on Curtiss-Wright’s heritage as the leading supplier of rugged reliable data acquisition for aerospace applications.

Axon’s future proof design, using a high-speed serial backplane (1 Gbps dedicated link per module), ensures future high data rates are supported. Its low SWaP design means it can be located in tight spaces and operate reliably without requiring bulky heatsinks. This design also allows any of the Axon family user modules to be placed in ultra-miniature "Axonite" housings and located remotely, separated from the chassis by up to 10 meters. Locating data acquisition closer to the sensors can significantly decrease the installation time and cost of the instrumentation while simultaneously reducing wiring weight. Axonites can also offer significant system cost saving in larger installations by reducing the number of DAUs required in remote locations and thus cutting down on extra chassis, controller and power supply costs.

Curtiss-Wright designed the products covered by this agreement at its Aerospace Instrumentation facilities in Newtown, Pennsylvania and Dublin, Ireland. The products are being shipped to KAI in Sacheon-City, Gyeongnam, Korea.

(Curtiss Wright)


----------



## NEKONEKO

I prefer to have either chinook or osprey rather than both. The top brass should look far to the future and chose which one is the most suitable for us.


----------



## Whizzack

initial_d said:


> why are some member here afraid of U.S embargoes!!??
> they will NOT gonna embargoed us unless we do something extremely stupid like genoside or millitary coup, something unlikely in our democracy age, so chill out, the American need us to contain red china in south east asia, heck this is the best time for buying spree of US made millitary hardware or military cooperation with the US



Well we can ask the same to you... Why are some members here so sure we won't be? When past experiences has shown otherwise...? Can't blame people for having big doubts based on past experience... What makes you so sure that our interests won't diverge with that of the US in the future..?

Seperti kata pepatah "Pengalaman adalah guru terbaik"... The bad experience or trauma of being embargoed will still linger on no matter what nice words the US may say to us today.. Action still speaks louder than words.. 

Some members here even think that it will be okay even if we get embargoed again as we can just get the spare parts from 3rd party vendors / countries or even the blackmarket... but there are no guarantees that those 3rd parties will be willing to service us the next time around.. and planning for fleet maintenance just by relying on the possible goodwill of others or the unreliable blackmarket is just simply irresponsible at best and potentially disastrous. 

Diversification of arms sources is still the best option as a hedge against such possibilities, unless we plan on submitting entirely to the US like Japan or South Korea... Even Egypt still diversifies their weapon systems even though they get billions of USD in US assistance every year..

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## NEKONEKO

Whizzack said:


> Diversification of arms sources is still the best option as a hedge against such possibilities


The drawback would be incompatibility issue, quality, logistical problem, extra infrastructure and crew training to support different type of alutsista, ... it will cost us more money ... but totally worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Nike said:


> You know this is a nice surprise
> 
> View attachment 640257
> View attachment 640258
> 
> 
> https://www.bellflight.com/products...ADYH2xDp0VOR2_tEv3EiqM_vtxRYmP1arJaFjq9oYU06c
> 
> From Bell official site
> 
> @Nilgiri @Viet @UKBengali


Sis I go thru the page however don’t see any Indonesia being mentioned. Very expensive chopper anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Var Dracon said:


> Tests for Komodo Armament guns
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Barrel cutaway
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Steel cased ammo (?) Just me or not insee the mud testing use mud to liquid much water. Maybe because i watch ian mccollum mud testing they used less liquid mud.


Whizzack said:


> Well we can ask the same to you... Why are some members here so sure we won't be? When past experiences has shown otherwise...? Can't blame people for having big doubts based on past experience... What makes you so sure that our interests won't diverge with that of the US in the future..?
> 
> Seperti kata pepatah "Pengalaman adalah guru terbaik"... The bad experience or trauma of being embargoed will still linger on no matter what nice words the US may say to us today.. Action still speaks louder than words..
> 
> Some members here even think that it will be okay even if we get embargoed again as we can just get the spare parts from 3rd party vendors / countries or even the blackmarket... but there are no guarantees that those 3rd parties will be willing to service us the next time around.. and planning for fleet maintenance just by relying on the possible goodwill of others or the unreliable blackmarket is just simply irresponsible at best and potentially disastrous.
> 
> Diversification of arms sources is still the best option as a hedge against such possibilities, unless we plan on submitting entirely to the US like Japan or South Korea... Even Egypt still diversifies their weapon systems even though they get billions of USD in US assistance every year..


Agree. But how we do diversification with tight budget? How we manage the maintenance, part supply etc? How we manage compatibikity etc. Maybe this is some trade off for diversification but we can see country that in past heavily relly in one soutce weapon they will have trouble infuture example Imperial Iran became Islamic Iran.
Many countries have diversified their arsenal like egypt, india also pakistan (using US weapon and Chinese). But they have enough budget. Country that only have sourced and didnt diversified like Turkey, their AF american made aircraft and if something happened they will get embargoed (as i know they have embargoed in 70s) and turks have enough local industry if something bad happen. (Merintisnya juga lama ga ujug2 jago)

So maybe we can diversified (that have some trade off) for short termn and make good local defence industry for long term

I see News in angkasapedia ig that we will used caatsa waiver for su35


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> Steel cased ammo (?) Just me or not insee the mud testing use mud to liquid much water. Maybe because i watch ian mccollum mud testing they used less liquid mud.
> 
> Agree. But how we do diversification with tight budget? How we manage the maintenance, part supply etc? How we manage compatibikity etc. Maybe this is some trade off for diversification but we can see country that in past heavily relly in one soutce weapon they will have trouble infuture example Imperial Iran became Islamic Iran.
> Many countries have diversified their arsenal like egypt, india also pakistan (using US weapon and Chinese). But they have enough budget. Country that only have sourced and didnt diversified like Turkey, their AF american made aircraft and if something happened they will get embargoed (as i know they have embargoed in 70s) and turks have enough local industry if something bad happen. (Merintisnya juga lama ga ujug2 jago)
> 
> So maybe we can diversified (that have some trade off) for short termn and make good local defence industry for long term
> 
> I see News in angkasapedia ig that we will used caatsa waiver for su35


it's looks like one of the top notch Steel Brass hybrid case , but i can't tell it clearly




US also tend to prefer this case for their future 6.8mm than the all polymer case (plastic bullet case)



Viet said:


> Sis I go thru the page however don’t see any Indonesia being mentioned. Very expensive chopper anyway.


looks like an archieved web page by bell (there's an URL for it but no button or clickable User interface to go to that specific URL in their webpage)

if somehow Rafale wins , is neuron also available for export ?


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> It seems someone in the Army and armed forces HQ really intended to ditch Chinook from the competition, and looking at close relationship between Bell helicopters and Indonesia PT DI there is more chance for them


It was because of price. They found it too expensive.



NEKONEKO said:


> The drawback would be incompatibility issue, quality, logistical problem, extra infrastructure and crew training to support different type of alutsista, ... it will cost us more money ... but totally worth it.


Is it though? Why exactly would it be worth all the drawbacks?



Whizzack said:


> Diversification of arms sources is still the best option as a hedge against such possibilities, unless we plan on submitting entirely to the US like Japan or South Korea... Even Egypt still diversifies their weapon systems even though they get billions of USD in US assistance every year..


We shouldn't really be looking to Egypt or any of the Arab countries when it comes to military procurement. There are reasons that Arab armies don't win wars and that is one those reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

*Indonesia’s modernization efforts spur big increase in defense spending*
Tom Abke" rel="author" style="margin-right: 0px; margin-left: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-left: 0px; border: 0px; font: inherit; vertical-align: baseline; color: inherit; outline: 0px; -webkit-tap-highlight-color: rgb(255, 166, 2); transition: all 0.2s linear 0s;">Tom Abke January 14, 2020 Top Stories 0 Comment
*Top Stories* | Jan 14, 2020:

Tom Abke

Indonesia’s defense spending is expected to rise nearly 20% in 2020 from the previous year, bringing it to about 5% of total government spending. The increase is attributed in part to the modernization of the country’s Armed Forces, the improved well-being of its military personnel and greater indigenization of the country’s defense industry.

A key part of Indonesia’s defense modernization is an upgrade of critical weapons systems, Indonesian Minister of Defence Prabowo Subianto, pictured, told reporters in Jakarta on December 3, 2019.

“Our defense budget is the lowest compared to our neighbors in Southeast Asia. It has yet to reach 1% of our GDP [gross domestic product],” said Subianto, a retired general. He added that some other countries in the region spend between 2% and 3% of GDP on defense and that a significant rise is necessary for the country’s sovereignty and security.

Jakarta’s state budget for 2020 allocates U.S. $9.26 billion for defense, up 19.8% from 2019, according to the Indonesian Ministry of Finance.

The Ministry of Defence outlined proposals for multibillion-dollar investments that include fighter aircraft, transport aircraft, tanks, air defense systems and surface fighters, reported _IHS Jane’s Defence_.

Lockheed Martin F-16V Block 70/72 Fighting Falcon Multirole Combat Aircraft is the costliest acquisition in the government’s defense priorities for 2020-2024. Two squadrons, totaling 32 planes, will cost an estimated U.S. $2 billion. Indonesia’s Navy is projected to acquire a variant of Denmark’s Iver Huitfeldt-class frigate as part of its U.S. $720 million frigate acquisition program. A pair of hydrographic survey ships — also suitable for submarine rescues — have been approved for U.S. $143 million. The Army’s procurement plans include the acquisition of up to 10 Boeing CH-47F Chinook heavy-lift transport helicopters, which are useful in humanitarian assistance and disaster relief missions.

Indonesian President Joko Widodo announced a defense spending goal of 1.5% of Indonesia’s GDP by 2019 during his first presidential campaign in 2014, analyst Daniel Darling wrote in an August 2019 report for Forecast International, a defense research group.

“Achieving the 1.5 percent of GDP benchmark is in line with Indonesia’s larger military reform goal of creating a force-of-scale capable of meeting the minimum response required to deal with a variety of strategic threats by 2024,” Darling stated. The military reforms involve recruiting, retaining, housing, equipping and training a force that is able to deploy the minimal assets necessary to conduct counterinsurgency operations, international peacekeeping missions and disaster relief operations, as well as offshore and exclusive economic zone protection.

Beijing’s claims to areas of the South China Sea that overlap with Indonesia’s territorial waters is one strategic challenge Jakarta faces, Darling added.

Moreover, indigenous defense industry growth is a priority going forward for the next five to 10 years, explained Indonesian Deputy Minister of Defense Sakti Wahyu Trenggono in a November 29, 2019, media roundtable.

“It is certain that we want the production capacity and capability of the local defense industry to be maximized for the absorption of the defense budget,” he said.

_Tom Abke is a _FORUM _contributor reporting from Singapore.

https://ipdefenseforum.com/indonesi...budget is the,our neighbors in Southeast Asia._


----------



## Raduga

1,5% GDP means around 17-18Billion USD ? hopefully it get realized .


----------



## NEKONEKO

Chestnut said:


> Is it though? Why exactly would it be worth all the drawbacks





Whizzack said:


> Diversification of arms sources is still the _best option as a hedge against such possibilities_







Kansel said:


> 2% and 3% of GDP


There won't be much hurdle for >1% Gdp if the money stay in Indonesia, but mostly we still import alutsista, we need to pour more money on research and development for now so in the future no need to be stingy for defense budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

PT Respati Solusi Rekatama made fire control system for scorpion 90. This modification has several improvements:
1. The turret can be manually operated using computer (standard one only manually operated using handle or hand crank, this modification made a new one with electric motors)
2. The electrical movement is smoother
3. More modern sensor (it will replace the 90's sensor currently used in our scorpion-including addition of laser warning receiver to warn incoming missile, and laser rangefinder. While the old gunner sight is optical, this mod replaces it using digital camera)
4. Ability to track moving target and stabilization (our scorpion already has stabilizer but for tracking moving target, I doubt it)

Since our scorpion is using Cockerill 90 mm gun, I hope this can be implemented for Badak AFV.

https://www.respati.co.id/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## NEKONEKO

Kansel said:


> Lockheed Martin F-16V Block 70/72 Fighting Falcon Multirole Combat Aircraft is the costliest acquisition in the government’s defense priorities for 2020-2024. Two squadrons, totaling 32 planes, will cost an estimated U.S. $2 billion. Indonesia’s Navy is projected to acquire a variant of Denmark’s Iver Huitfeldt-class frigate as part of its U.S. $720 million frigate acquisition program. A pair of hydrographic survey ships — also suitable for submarine rescues — have been approved for U.S. $143 million. The Army’s procurement plans include the acquisition of up to 10 Boeing CH-47F Chinook heavy-lift transport helicopters, which are useful in humanitarian assistance and disaster relief missions.


The F16 is already confirmed but Jakarta is a little bit swayed with F35, Iver is very likely almost done deal, survey ship budget already approved, all acquisition mentioned is the one that very likely to happen, so ... they did mention about chinook ... even herky didn't make it to the article.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

NEKONEKO said:


> The F16 is already confirmed but Jakarta is a little bit swayed with F35, Iver is very likely almost done deal, survey ship budget already approved, all acquisition mentioned is the one that very likely to happen, so ... they did mention about chinook ... even herky didn't make it to the article.



I dont think F 16 is already confirmed. I believe that westerner writer just read our news talking about previous Air Force commander plan to buy 32 F16. I believe the plan hasnt been approved by Minister of Defense office. Prabowo only said about budget for fighter without mentioning the detail and it IMO most probably about filling previous F5 squadron and maybe also KFX/IFX R&D budget. So about F5 squadron it is between SU35 and F35. And since the news was written before Covid 19 outbreak, so all of the things which are written there are still not fixed and most probably changed into domestic equipment procurement to help the economy. We also have new Air Force commander now.


----------



## Kansel

Indos said:


> I dont think F 16 is already confirmed. I believe that westerner writer just read our news talking about previous Air Force commander plan to buy 32 F16. I believe the plan hasnt been approved by Minister of Defense office. Prabowo only said about budget for fighter without mentioning the detail and it IMO most probably about filling previous F5 squadron and maybe also KFX/IFX R&D budget. So about F5 squadron it is between SU35 and F35. And since the news was written before Covid 19 outbreak, so all of the things which are written there are still not fixed and most probably changed into domestic equipment procurement to help the economy. We also have new Air Force commander now.


Funny, because this came from Airforce itself


----------



## Chestnut

NEKONEKO said:


> The F16 is already confirmed but Jakarta is a little bit swayed with F35, Iver is very likely almost done deal, survey ship budget already approved, all acquisition mentioned is the one that very likely to happen, so ... they did mention about chinook ... even herky didn't make it to the article.





Indos said:


> I dont think F 16 is already confirmed. I believe that westerner writer just read our news talking about previous Air Force commander plan to buy 32 F16. I believe the plan hasnt been approved by Minister of Defense office. Prabowo only said about budget for fighter without mentioning the detail and it IMO most probably about filling previous F5 squadron and maybe also KFX/IFX R&D budget. So about F5 squadron it is between SU35 and F35. And since the news was written before Covid 19 outbreak, so all of the things which are written there are still not fixed and most probably changed into domestic equipment procurement to help the economy. We also have new Air Force commander now.


It's confirmed, not allowed to show it but the budget has already been set aside. What's not confirmed is the Su 35.


----------



## Indos

Kansel said:


> Funny, because this came from Airforce itself
> View attachment 640436



As I said previously, Air Force may propose the procurement, but the final decision will be made by Ministry of Defense. There is also President and parliament. IMO 32 F16 Block 70 is not necessary. We should wait KFX/IFX to replace 32 Hawk. It is why the more urgent replacement of F5 is the one that I believe will be executed during Jokowi second administration and it is between SU35 and F35 as revealed by Defense Minister Deputy and currently waiting President selection and approval.


----------



## Chestnut

Indos said:


> As I said previously, Air Force may propose the procurement, but the final decision will be made by Ministry of Defense. There is also President and parliament. IMO 32 F16 Block 70 is not necessary. We should wait KFX/IFX to replace 32 Hawk. It is why the more urgent replacement of F5 is the one that I believe will be executed during Jokowi second administration and it is between SU35 and F35 as revealed by Defense Minister Deputy and currently waiting President selection and approval.


The government is likely going to pull out of the KFX program, and honestly we should stop pursuing prestige projects and go for more realistic procurement programs. The reality is that the 32 Vipers ARE needed because the one thing that the Air Force lacks right now is sortie generation. Even if the government stays on the KFX program it would likely be in the 2040's until we see the first service aircraft flying. I highly doubt anything but a prototype would fly in the 2030's. Are we willing to wait that long before we procure new airframes?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

i just stroll internet and found this plakat of PT.Sinar Kokoh Persada indonesia and OMT with iver huitfeldt class on it .....
what was the role of PT.Sinar Kokoh Persada ??


----------



## Indos

Chestnut said:


> The government is likely going to pull out of the KFX program, and honestly we should stop pursuing prestige projects and go for more realistic procurement programs. The reality is that the 32 Vipers ARE needed because the one thing that the Air Force lacks right now is sortie generation. Even if the government stays on the KFX program it would likely be in the 2040's until we see the first service aircraft flying. I highly doubt anything but a prototype would fly in the 2030's. Are we willing to wait that long before we procure new airframes?



We dont know yet what will be the result of the renegotiation, better wait for further information. And about pulling out from KFX/IFX program, the government will have already done that in June 2018 if that is the case. The decision that is made at that crucial time is to stay inside the program while doing renegotiation.

The funny thing is that one of the main reason of current government decision to renegotiate is because of the financial problem to finance the R&D and buy 50 planes. And now we will replace this long term project that is started in 2010 and currently already under prototyping phase for the sake of buying 32 F16 Viper because we need to replace 32 Hawks that were just being bought in 1998-2003 ? 

I think it is stupid and if it is true the decision might come from salesmen and kick back point of view and not base on long term vision and national interest to be independence in defense procurement someday. I know we are not going to make our fighter planes completely, but this program is the starting point. As proverb said: "The journey of 1000 miles begins with one step." We should not sacrifice our long term goal for our short term need/desire. 

There is also moral principle that we should hold when we make join development in a long term program with another country. Fail to hold this principle than we may not be trusted again in the future. It could even effect South Korea investment in our country. 

Previous Air Force commander has clearly said the reason to buy F16 Viper is to replace our Hawk squadron.

How can you say that first prototype will fly in 2030's ? I bet you dont follow the news that say the program has been already in prototyping phase and one the engine for first prototype have also been delivered to South Korea. So far the program progress has shown that it is quite match with the previous plan that were made in 2015 when it is officially started. (Previous years is technology development phase 2010-2014).

If there is a doubt about KFX/IFX program, at least we should wait until 2024. The progress during that period can be a good assessment whether the program will finish as plan or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gen3115

Raduga said:


> i just stroll internet and found this plakat of PT.Sinar Kokoh Persada indonesia and OMT with iver huitfeldt class on it .....
> what was the role of PT.Sinar Kokoh Persada ??
> 
> View attachment 640485



Probably the company that acts as the broker


----------



## Alex898

Raduga said:


> i just stroll internet and found this plakat of PT.Sinar Kokoh Persada indonesia and OMT with iver huitfeldt class on it .....
> what was the role of PT.Sinar Kokoh Persada ??
> 
> View attachment 640485


based on the description on their website, this company probably will handle the management of the project ( to make sure the project finished on schedule, and things like that). the website says that the company has partnership with OMT, and also has MoD, TNI AU, AL, and AD as their customer.


----------



## Chestnut

Indos said:


> We dont know yet what will be the result of the renegotiation, better wait for further information. And about pulling out from KFX/IFX program, the government will have already done that in June 2018 if that is the case. The decision that is made at that crucial time is to stay inside the program while doing renegotiation.
> 
> The funny thing is that one of the main reason of current government decision to renegotiate is because of the financial problem to finance the R&D and buy 50 planes. And now we will replace this long term project that is started in 2010 and currently already under prototyping phase for the sake of buying 32 F16 Viper because we need to replace 32 Hawks that were just being bought in 1998-2003 ?
> 
> I think it is stupid and if it is true the decision might come from salesmen and kick back point of view and not base on long term vision and national interest to be independence in defense procurement someday. I know we are not going to make our fighter planes completely, but this program is the starting point. As proverb said: "The journey of 1000 miles begins with one step." We should not sacrifice our long term goal for our short term need/desire.
> 
> There is also moral principle that we should hold when we make join development in a long term program with another country. Fail to hold this principle than we may not be trusted again in the future. It could even effect South Korea investment in our country.
> 
> Previous Air Force commander has clearly said the reason to buy F16 Viper is to replace our Hawk squadron.
> 
> How can you say that first prototype will fly in 2030's ? I bet you dont follow the news that say the program has been already in prototyping phase and one the engine for first prototype have also been delivered to South Korea. So far the program progress has shown that it is quite match with the previous plan that were made in 2015 when it is officially started. (Previous years is technology development phase 2010-2014).
> 
> If there is a doubt about KFX/IFX program, at least we should wait until 2024. The progress during that period can be a good assessment whether the program will finish as plan or not.


Considering how many delays the F-35 program has had, what you said about the KFX is just wishful thinking at this point. It's not easy designing and building a fighter aircraft, let alone a 5th gen one, without major US assistance.

And yes, we do have to replace the Hawks as they are sorely outdated at this point. Like it or not, the government (with good reason) sees more sense in procuring more F-16's then waiting 15-20 years for a fighter that may or may not end up in our inventory. Regardless of what people say about salespeople or saying that I'm a salesman, my professional background is in defense. And it is my (and a lot of other defense professional's opinion) that to wait 15+ years for something that is sorely needed now (because newsflash, our neighbor to the north is not going to wait) all for the sake of national prestige is asinine. 

Moral principles also have no place in defense. I don't know if you realize but these things happen all the time, and no one genuinely cares. Look at Canada, they were part of the F-35 program (and a higher tier partner than Singapore and Israel) but do you see them being operated by the RCAF? At the end of the day we're talking about weapons, there's no morality in it. And to say that it would affect private South Korean investment is laughable, why would private investors care about a defense deal between 2 governments? It would hardly affect their profits at the end of the day.

What you're going to see is articles like this, https://www.indomiliter.com/indones...ngsuran-proyek-jet-tempur-kfx-ifx/#more-74238, things such as the government blaming other factors into their inability to pay for the KFX costs. The government is not going to openly admit their pulling out, much like how they're not going to admit that they're cancelling the Su 35 procurement. It's all face. They're going to keep dragging their knuckles until they either find an acceptable cover for pulling out, or it drags on long enough that the other party complains and cancels the deal. Welcome to Realpolitik.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Kansel

Well said


----------



## Brainsucker

Indos said:


> I dont think F 16 is already confirmed. I believe that westerner writer just read our news talking about previous Air Force commander plan to buy 32 F16. I believe the plan hasnt been approved by Minister of Defense office. Prabowo only said about budget for fighter without mentioning the detail and it IMO most probably about filling previous F5 squadron and maybe also KFX/IFX R&D budget. So about F5 squadron it is between SU35 and F35. And since the news was written before Covid 19 outbreak, so all of the things which are written there are still not fixed and most probably changed into domestic equipment procurement to help the economy. We also have new Air Force commander now.



Are you saying that those 32 F-16 still not final? I thought they have been confirmed and we just wait the fighters to come. Oh maybe Covid 19 changed everything and cancel the previous plan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Brainsucker said:


> Are you saying that those 32 F-16 still not final? I thought they have been confirmed and we just wait the fighters to come. Oh maybe Covid 19 changed everything and cancel the previous plan?



That is the plan by Air Force. How can people say they are already in the budget ? There is still Minister of Defense, President, Finance Minister, and even Parliament that will either approve, delay, or change the plan. And particularly due to Covid 19 economic effect, I predict we are going to prioritize the navy procurement since it highly involves our defense industry, thus let more money to be circulated inside our economy and develop our defense industry further while waiting for KFX/IFX to reach mass manufacturing phase in 2026 inshaAllah. 

Similar thing also happen in India Air Force procurement lately, despite intense pressure coming from China and Pakistan, they now decide to push their local fighter program (Tejas Mark1, Tejas Mark2, AMCA) and scrap MRCA program which want to induct foreign fighters like F16/F18/Rafale and others.

Beside that, I doubt all of the equipment being put on that plan that we saw in the previous page will be realized in Jokowi final term. By seing Jokowi defense acquisition realization in his first term, we should raise huge doubt on it, almost all the equipment we get in his first term are from SBY previous contracts.

The Air Force acquisition that I believe can still be executed in the period of 2020-2024 is the replacement of F 5 squadron since the contract that has been signed although not yet effective. There is plan to replace SU35 with F35 though, but President is the one who will decide.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alex898

Indos said:


> Similar thing also happen in India Air Force procurement lately, despite intense pressure coming from China and Pakistan, they now decide to push their local fighter program (Tejas Mark1, Tejas Mark2, AMCA) and scrap MRCA program which want to induct foreign fighters like F16/F18/Rafale and others.


its not like I disagree with KFX being continued, but I dont think that Indian Tejas and KFX were a similar case. I mean, when India decide to choose Tejas instead of buying from another country, Tejas was already flying. In fact IIRC, Tejas even already being tested by Indian Air Force for a long time. its different from KFX case. If we choose to wait for KFX, then we would wait until 2026 ( first fighter to be manufactured), so at least we need to wait till 2030 (not considering there would be any problem discovered on the prototype or on the test).

so I kinda agree with KSAU plan to buy Viper, beside it has commonality with the fighter we already have.


----------



## Chestnut

Alex898 said:


> its not like I disagree with KFX being continued, but I dont think that Indian Tejas and KFX were a similar case. I mean, when India decide to choose Tejas instead of buying from another country, Tejas was already flying. In fact IIRC, Tejas even already being tested by Indian Air Force for a long time. its different from KFX case. If we choose to wait for KFX, then we would wait until 2026 ( first fighter to be manufactured), so at least we need to wait till 2030 (not considering there would be any problem discovered on the prototype or on the test).
> 
> so I kinda agree with KSAU plan to buy Viper, beside it has commonality with the fighter we already have.


You're going to wait a lot longer than 2026 for the first jet. Delays is an inevitability when it comes to producing something as complex as a fighter jet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

With current situation in north natuna waiting for 2026 Will be to long for us , i think best way we buy a readystok arsenal that's suits in our budget and our docrine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Alex898 said:


> its not like I disagree with KFX being continued, but I dont think that Indian Tejas and KFX were a similar case. I mean, when India decide to choose Tejas instead of buying from another country, Tejas was already flying. IIRC, Tejas even already being tested by Indian Air Force. its different from KFX case. If we choose to wait for KFX, then we would wait until 2026 ( first fighter to be manufactured), so at least we need to wait till 2030 (not considering there would be any problem discovered on the prototype or on the test).
> 
> so I kinda agree with KSAU plan to buy Viper, beside it has commonality with the fighter we already have.



You cannot both have KFX and F 16 V simultaneously due to our budget constrain. We must choose one. If we buy F16 V it means the allocation for KFX/IFX is reduced significantly, and thus it will lead to our side abandoning KFX/IFX program. This is very crucial time for KFX/IFX program. Even, I also feel we should delay F5 procurement if government still feel difficult to pay 2 billion USD R&D for KFX/IFX program until 2026. 

Not only India prefer to build more Tejas Mark1, but they have Tejas Mark2 that now have become Medium Weight Fighter and the modification itself need them to build the prototype for testing. And since MRCA program has been scrapped, they even now have Orca program to make double engine Tejas and several modification. And not mentioning their AMCA 5 generation program. All of that program are being developed alone by India. Even Indonesia who only participate as junior partner in KFX/IFX program with only 20 % financial contribution still get difficulty to continue the program.

No, you have wrong information. First KFX/IFX fighter prototype to be rolled out is before middle 2021 inshaAllah, as current first prototype has already been manufactured and the engine has also been arrived. Better you look on my KFX/IFX thread to get more information about it.

2022-2025 test flight. 2026 mass production. That is the plan. And currently the first prototype is already being made with completion base on plan is in the middle of 2021.


----------



## Alex898

Chestnut said:


> You're going to wait a lot longer than 2026 for the first jet. Delays is an inevitability when it comes to producing something as complex as a fighter jet.


yup, thats right, even fighter like Tejas needs much time to develop to meet Indian requirements. let alone 4.5++ gen fighter jet like KFX.



Indos said:


> You cannot both have KFX and F 16 V simultaneously due to our budget constrain. We must choose one. If we buy F16 V it means the allocation for KFX/IFX is reduced significantly, and thus it will lead to our side abandoning KFX/IFX program.


but 2 Billion USD will be paid in 2020-2024 (4 fiscal budget year) right ? if the government could rebuild the economy after Covid,we can assume that the budget would be increased along the 2020-2024.


----------



## Indos

Alex898 said:


> yup, thats right, even fighter like Tejas needs much time to develop to meet Indian requirements. let alone 4.5++ gen fighter jet like KFX.
> 
> 
> but 2 Billion USD will be paid in 2020-2024 (4 fiscal budget year) right ? if the government could rebuild the economy after Covid,we can assume that the budget would be increased along the 2020-2024.



You cannot use only Tejas as an example, JF17 is made quite fast for example. Korean so far has good track record on their defense program.

It can be even paid in the span of 5 fiscal budget years, but yup, the cost will be paid gradually along the development period.


----------



## Alex898

Indos said:


> Korean so far has good track record on their defense program.


then, lets just wait for the first prototype next year.

anyway, i still think they would cancel the viper procurement, the Su 35 is more likely to be cancelled because of the caatsa thing. besides we already start the program to upgrade existing falcon to modern standard (even to Viper standard based on some rumour). lets just wait till end of the year then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

F16 V should proceed. F16 V / F35.
KFX/IFX should continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263285785354108928Nothing got canceled due to Covid 19


----------



## Nilgiri

Indos said:


> Similar thing also happen in India Air Force procurement lately, despite intense pressure coming from China and Pakistan, they now decide to push their local fighter program (Tejas Mark1, Tejas Mark2, AMCA) and scrap MRCA program which want to induct foreign fighters like F16/F18/Rafale and others.



More Rafale can be coming through alternate acquisition (since just 36 in first batch makes no sense). 

The other foreign contenders (F-18, F-16, Mig, Gripen etc) are more or less cancelled now, you are correct.

Tejas and Tejas 2/MWF will make up squadron numbers....transition into AMCA with time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> Considering how many delays the F-35 program has had, what you said about the KFX is just wishful thinking at this point. It's not easy designing and building a fighter aircraft, let alone a 5th gen one, without major US assistance.
> 
> And yes, we do have to replace the Hawks as they are sorely outdated at this point. Like it or not, the government (with good reason) sees more sense in procuring more F-16's then waiting 15-20 years for a fighter that may or may not end up in our inventory. Regardless of what people say about salespeople or saying that I'm a salesman, my professional background is in defense. And it is my (and a lot of other defense professional's opinion) that to wait 15+ years for something that is sorely needed now (because newsflash, our neighbor to the north is not going to wait) all for the sake of national prestige is asinine.
> 
> Moral principles also have no place in defense. I don't know if you realize but these things happen all the time, and no one genuinely cares. Look at Canada, they were part of the F-35 program (and a higher tier partner than Singapore and Israel) but do you see them being operated by the RCAF? At the end of the day we're talking about weapons, there's no morality in it. And to say that it would affect private South Korean investment is laughable, why would private investors care about a defense deal between 2 governments? It would hardly affect their profits at the end of the day.
> 
> What you're going to see is articles like this, https://www.indomiliter.com/indones...ngsuran-proyek-jet-tempur-kfx-ifx/#more-74238, things such as the government blaming other factors into their inability to pay for the KFX costs. The government is not going to openly admit their pulling out, much like how they're not going to admit that they're cancelling the Su 35 procurement. It's all face. They're going to keep dragging their knuckles until they either find an acceptable cover for pulling out, or it drags on long enough that the other party complains and cancels the deal. Welcome to Realpolitik.


It's not just the delay but also the cost, this will spend more and in the end we're going to get a more costy 4.5th generation fighter while F-35 is already made available with lower cost. There's misconception about everything, people are mistaking benefits for prestige that's why Malaysian or Singaporean aviation industries fair better than us, we shouldn't even making just aircraft but being in global chain of aircraft spare parts & doing MRO business. I don't mind we cut off N-245 & R-80 as it's less profitable ( let's be realistic now, and less being naive and dramatic we live in a world where Boeing, Airbus, Embraer already dominate the market ). This KFX/IFX i think despite what forumers been thinking now, well it's already have a grim prospect in MoD. Btw from what i read there going to be 2 batches of F-16V procurement, we're not getting 2 squadrons at once













Some of this are unrealistic like SM-3, we're not going to get this. However those 8 frigates, we definitely going there. Rumours are we're up to 4 PKR 10514 ( we already have 2 and about getting another 2 ) and 4 Iver Huitfeldt ( 2 batch ) however another rumours spread we're getting all MBDA missiles for both Class ( Exocet mm40 B3 & MICA though the quantities differ for both class )

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## striver44

Cromwell said:


> It's not just the delay but also the cost, this will spend more and in the end we're going to get a more costy 4.5th generation fighter while F-35 is already made available with lower cost. There's misconception about everything, people are mistaking benefits for prestige that's why Malaysian or Singaporean aviation industries fair better than us, we shouldn't even making just aircraft but being in global chain of aircraft spare parts & doing MRO business. I don't mind we cut off N-245 & R-80 as it's less profitable ( let's be realistic now, and less being naive and dramatic we live in a world where Boeing, Airbus, Embraer already dominate the market ). This KFX/IFX i think despite what forumers been thinking now, well it's already have a grim prospect in MoD. Btw from what i read there going to be 2 batches of F-16V procurement, we're not getting 2 squadrons at once
> View attachment 640725
> 
> 
> View attachment 640726
> View attachment 640727
> 
> Some of this are unrealistic like SM-3, we're not going to get this. However those 8 frigates, we definitely going there. Rumours are we're up to 4 PKR 10514 ( we already have 2 and about getting another 2 ) and 4 Iver Huitfeldt ( 2 batch ) however another rumours spread we're getting all MBDA missiles for both Class ( Exocet mm40 B3 & MICA though the quantities differ for both class )


So no aster then.....


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> It's not just the delay but also the cost, this will spend more and in the end we're going to get a more costy 4.5th generation fighter while F-35 is already made available with lower cost. There's misconception about everything, people are mistaking benefits for prestige that's why Malaysian or Singaporean aviation industries fair better than us, we shouldn't even making just aircraft but being in global chain of aircraft spare parts & doing MRO business. I don't mind we cut off N-245 & R-80 as it's less profitable ( let's be realistic now, and less being naive and dramatic we live in a world where Boeing, Airbus, Embraer already dominate the market ). This KFX/IFX i think despite what forumers been thinking now, well it's already have a grim prospect in MoD. Btw from what i read there going to be 2 batches of F-16V procurement, we're not getting 2 squadrons at once
> View attachment 640725
> 
> 
> View attachment 640726
> View attachment 640727
> 
> Some of this are unrealistic like SM-3, we're not going to get this. However those 8 frigates, we definitely going there. Rumours are we're up to 4 PKR 10514 ( we already have 2 and about getting another 2 ) and 4 Iver Huitfeldt ( 2 batch ) however another rumours spread we're getting all MBDA missiles for both Class ( Exocet mm40 B3 & MICA though the quantities differ for both class )


i heard that we get less viper but more quantity for the F-5 replacement (su-35 , Rafale) is that right ?


----------



## kooppyyy

Lasa-X said:


> Well too bad, it is still applicable. Before F-35 not every country can have their hand on F-15. Thailand as major ally non Nato, was refused to buy F-15 second hand in the 90's. I bet that Indonesia also had no chance at that time.
> But now, with F-35 around, things have changed. Singapore got their advanced F-15 (later F-35) and Australia now has F-35 (heck their pilot even got his first 1,000 fly hours with F-35 already).
> Indonesia has better opportunity to have F-15 too.
> 
> Have money? Get F-15.
> "No money"? Get Viper.
> 
> All we need now is allocated budget and will power.


 Worth noting that Thailand wasn't considered as MNNA until the early 2000s. Also, it wasn't RAAF pilot that reached 1000 hours, but rather the RAAF's airframe (A35-001)


striver44 said:


> So no aster then.....


Well MBDA produced Aster and CAMM too, although realistically it will probably be MICA with either Aster 15 or 30 (most probably Aster 15)



Cromwell said:


> It's not just the delay but also the cost, this will spend more and in the end we're going to get a more costy 4.5th generation fighter while F-35 is already made available with lower cost. There's misconception about everything, people are mistaking benefits for prestige that's why Malaysian or Singaporean aviation industries fair better than us, we shouldn't even making just aircraft but being in global chain of aircraft spare parts & doing MRO business. I don't mind we cut off N-245 & R-80 as it's less profitable ( let's be realistic now, and less being naive and dramatic we live in a world where Boeing, Airbus, Embraer already dominate the market ). This KFX/IFX i think despite what forumers been thinking now, well it's already have a grim prospect in MoD. Btw from what i read there going to be 2 batches of F-16V procurement, we're not getting 2 squadrons at once
> View attachment 640725
> 
> 
> View attachment 640726
> View attachment 640727
> 
> Some of this are unrealistic like SM-3, we're not going to get this. However those 8 frigates, we definitely going there. Rumours are we're up to 4 PKR 10514 ( we already have 2 and about getting another 2 ) and 4 Iver Huitfeldt ( 2 batch ) however another rumours spread we're getting all MBDA missiles for both Class ( Exocet mm40 B3 & MICA though the quantities differ for both class )


 What I find laughable is that most people expecting KFX to turn out like the CN-235 project when Indonesia only contribute 20% to the whole KFX project.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Alex898 said:


> if the government could rebuild the economy after Covid,we can assume that the budget would be increased along the 2020-2024.



IF


----------



## striver44

*TNI AL Akan Membeli 8 Attack Heli*

11 Juni 2020





TNI AL membutuhkan 8 heli serang untuk mendukung Gerakan Kapal Ke Pantai (GKK) yang akan direalisasikan pada periode 2020-2024 (photo : USMC)

*Pengembangan Kekuatan Penerbangan TNI Angkatan Laut ke Depan*

Membahas Pengembangan kekuatan Pusat Penerbangan TNI Angkatan Laut (Puspenerbal) ke depan, maka perlu melihat kembali sejarah penerbangan Angkatan Laut di masa lalu yang telah merumuskan enam fungsi Penerbangan TNI Angkatan Laut yang terdiri dari intai udara taktis, anti kapal selam, anti kapal permukaan, pendaratan pasrat lintas helikopter, dukungan logistik cepat dan pengamatan laut.

Setelah masa perintisan, maka pada masa penerusan sampai dengan saat ini, beberapa pesawat udara yang pernah dimiliki pada era perintisan telah tua dan harus dihapus dari jajaran Penerbangan Angkatan Laut.

Selanjutnya mulai berdatangan pesawat udara patrol maritim jenis Nomad N-22/24 buatan Australia sebanyak 19 buah, Casa NC-212 buatan PT Nurtanio sebanyak 13 buah, helikopter BO-105 Bolkow buatan PT Nurtanio sebanyak sepuluh buah, helikopter Super Puma AS-332 buatan IPTN sebanyak dua buah, helikopter AKS Wasp AH-12A buatan Agusta Westland Inggris sebanyak sepuluh buah, pesawat angkut sedang jenis Buffalo DHC-5 buatan Kanada sebanyak dua buah, Helikopter NBell-212 dari Basurtanal satu buah, Helikopter NBell-412 sampai saat ini tercatat sebanyak delapan buah, pesawat latih jenis Bonanza F-33A buatan Amerika sebanyak dua buah, pesawat latih jenis Tampico TB-9 buatan Perancis, helikopter latih jenis colibri EC-120 B sebanyak tiga buah, Pesawat Casa NC-212 Patmar tiga buah, Pesawat latih Tobago TB-10 sebanyak lima buah, pesawat latih Bonanza G36 sebanyak sembilan buah, pesawat latih jenis Baron G58 sebanyak dua buah dan King Air 350i sebanyak satu buah.

*Pengadaan 8 attack heli dan 6 pesawat angkut sedang*

Sesuai dengan kebijakan strategis TNI Angkatan Laut, maka Penerbangan Angkatan Laut mulai menata kembali kebutuhan pesawat udara sesuai dengan fungsinya yaitu pengadaan CN-235 MPA sebanyak lima buah untuk menggantikan 19 unit Pesud Nomad yang sudah memasuki tahap disposed atau penghapusan, helikopter Panther AS565 MBe untuk anti kapal selam dan anti kapal permukaan sebanyak sebelas buah.

Beberapa jenis pesawat yang masih dalam proses perencanaan dan pengadaan antara lain heli dan pesawat angkut sedang direncanakan sebanyak enam buah, heli attack sebanyak delapan buah, dan hibah pesawat tanpa awak atau UAV dari Amerika Serikat sebanyak enam buah yang akan bergabung dalam skuadron baru yaitu Skuadron 700 PUTA.

Ke depan pengembangan kekuatan Penerbangan Angkatan laut tidak hanya pada pemenuhan kebutuhan pesawat udara sesuai dengan fungsi asasinya, namun pengembangan organisasi juga menjadi fokus dalam melengkapi kebutuhan operasional Penerbangan Angkatan laut

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chestnut

Cromwell said:


> It's not just the delay but also the cost, this will spend more and in the end we're going to get a more costy 4.5th generation fighter while F-35 is already made available with lower cost. There's misconception about everything, people are mistaking benefits for prestige that's why Malaysian or Singaporean aviation industries fair better than us, we shouldn't even making just aircraft but being in global chain of aircraft spare parts & doing MRO business. I don't mind we cut off N-245 & R-80 as it's less profitable ( let's be realistic now, and less being naive and dramatic we live in a world where Boeing, Airbus, Embraer already dominate the market ). This KFX/IFX i think despite what forumers been thinking now, well it's already have a grim prospect in MoD. Btw from what i read there going to be 2 batches of F-16V procurement, we're not getting 2 squadrons at once
> View attachment 640725
> 
> 
> View attachment 640726
> View attachment 640727
> 
> Some of this are unrealistic like SM-3, we're not going to get this. However those 8 frigates, we definitely going there. Rumours are we're up to 4 PKR 10514 ( we already have 2 and about getting another 2 ) and 4 Iver Huitfeldt ( 2 batch ) however another rumours spread we're getting all MBDA missiles for both Class ( Exocet mm40 B3 & MICA though the quantities differ for both class )


Would make sense on why they went for the Mk 41 if it mentions the SM-3. The Aster isn't really an ABM designed missile.


----------



## Raduga

Nagapasa & Ardadedali
Source : Submarines.id Instagram account

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 182

*Uji Coba PT 76 Light Tank Amphibious Vehicle*




Lumindo Artha Sejati
























MUD LOVERS ...Yeaahh

















Rally...













VIVA-MARINES

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cromwell

striver44 said:


> So no aster then.....


No



Raduga said:


> i heard that we get less viper but more quantity for the F-5 replacement (su-35 , Rafale) is that right ?


The plan for 32 Vipers still on going despite they will go through some batch. The thing is unclear about F-5 replacement



kooppyyy said:


> Worth noting that Thailand wasn't considered as MNNA until the early 2000s. Also, it wasn't RAAF pilot that reached 1000 hours, but rather the RAAF's airframe (A35-001)
> 
> Well MBDA produced Aster and CAMM too, although realistically it will probably be MICA with either Aster 15 or 30 (most probably Aster 15)
> 
> What I find laughable is that most people expecting KFX to turn out like the CN-235 project when Indonesia only contribute 20% to the whole KFX project.


Yes in that sense of government spending it would be more interesting and reasonable that we're being part of F-16 & hopefully F-35 chain of supplies



Chestnut said:


> Would make sense on why they went for the Mk 41 if it mentions the SM-3. The Aster isn't really an ABM designed missile.


If we're getting Mk.41 most likely we will get ESSM which is a great boost to our naval air defence but then rumour as spread we're getting MICA instead however in bigger quantity than those of PKR


----------



## umigami

@Cromwell no long range SAM for heavy frigate at all?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> @Cromwell no long range SAM for heavy frigate at all?


If we were comparing the ESSM to the Aster 15, the ESSM outclasses it by 20km+.

That and it's cheaper too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> @Cromwell no long range SAM for heavy frigate at all?


Latest rumour so far for The Navy is MICA and probably CAMM for consideration


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Latest rumour so far for The Navy is MICA and probably CAMM for consideration


then CAMM-ER please .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> then CAMM-ER please .
> View attachment 640797​


If we have the Mk 41 installed it's the only one that can fit out of the two.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Some old stories about Panavia Tornado and licence produce scheme for IPTN backthen



Raduga said:


> then CAMM-ER please .
> View attachment 640797​


Well it's French MBDA vs UK MBDA competition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

SKYTALIS (a Greek company) is awarded the $49 million contract for the indonesian armed forces "Integrated Command/Control System" (National Tactical Link System, C4ISR and it's infrastucture, Common Operational Picture, Multiple Command Centers interconnectivity

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 640911
> View attachment 640912
> View attachment 640913
> 
> Some old stories about Panavia Tornado and licence produce scheme for IPTN backthen
> 
> 
> Well it's French MBDA vs UK MBDA competition


does tutut also become pelicin that caused bae hawk to win instead , other than scorpion ?


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Raduga

the new USCG, VT Halter marine heavy ice breaker patrol vessel , weight around 30.000 Tonnes 





we need something like this , not specifically an ice breaker , but something as big as this .


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> the new USCG, VT Halter marine heavy ice breaker patrol vessel , weight around 30.000 Tonnes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we need something like this , not specifically an ice breaker , but something as big as this .



Ice breaker is good for boom boom car games, their reinforced hull Will do wonder


----------



## Being-Art

Raduga said:


> does tutut also become pelicin that caused bae hawk to win instead , other than scorpion ?


Yes, and sadly Hawk 100/200 that was purchased was not accompanied by complete weaponry. (Actually for Hawk 200 able to carry AMRAAM missiles and Sea Eagle anti-ship missiles)


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> does tutut also become pelicin that caused bae hawk to win instead , other than scorpion ?


One thing you should understand everything which works here are based on aftersales and then technical issues like spesifications, etc so expect things don't go ideal in Indonesia. AFAIK Hawk 53/109/209 were former President B.J Habibie in a hope through this light trainer fighter we could learn fighter jets manufacturing as agreement was set between IPTN & BAE but then after Labour Party won 1997 general election and PM Blair's UK position regarding post Timor referendum toward Indonesia, i suppose you all know the history, right ?


----------



## striver44

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270408137271541760
TPS-77……????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Well?


----------



## mandala

Kansel said:


> Well?
> View attachment 640995


Alman mentioned this before in his tweets iinm i think early last month. Korean media just got the news late. Well the news mentioned they were sent home bcoz of Covid-19. Let see how it goes as there is no official news of any cancellation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

Kansel said:


> Well?
> View attachment 640995


 Why don't the government make final decision about this, afaik this case now in the presiden hand, what's is the barier?


----------



## Aghost132483

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 640911
> View attachment 640912
> View attachment 640913
> 
> Some old stories about Panavia Tornado and licence produce scheme for IPTN backthen
> 
> 
> Well it's French MBDA vs UK MBDA competition



Well Moerdani had a big influence over Suharto rivaled to Habibie back then, Soldier vs Engineer.

By the way, what Habibie done back then was a strategic deal, not only purchase but acquire its technology, especially aviation technology, hope someone in charge today could do like what Habibie done, KFX/IFX is a nice continuation but its not supported after the regime change over, therefore Parliament should protect strategic technology decision with constitution to protect the continuation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> One thing you should understand everything which works here are based on aftersales and then technical issues like spesifications, etc so expect things don't go ideal in Indonesia. AFAIK Hawk 53/109/209 were former President B.J Habibie in a hope through this light trainer fighter we could learn fighter jets manufacturing as agreement was set between IPTN & BAE but then after Labour Party won 1997 general election and PM Blair's UK position regarding post Timor referendum toward Indonesia, i suppose you all know the history, right ?



What i cant stomach is how Indonesia doesnt put spare part and components production as the cornerstone for our defense industry, there is lot emphasize toward assembly process not know how about the parts is actually needed to support the whole unit. Should put know how and knowledge to making engines for fighter above the fighter itself

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> What i cant stomach is how Indonesia doesnt put spare part and components production as the cornerstone for our defense industry, there is lot emphasize toward assembly process not know how about the parts is actually needed to support the whole unit. Should put know how and knowledge to making engines for fighter above the fighter itself


This, i've seen people in here always putting spare parts etc. as "masalah sepele" especially when govt canceled R80/N245 program.

Rather than designing new plane, it's better to invest more to build spare part, engine factory, etc etc. it's more profitable in long term, also increasing the local content for CN-235 and N219

What's the point of "karya anak bangsa" if most of the part and components is imported anyway?¯\_(ツ)_/¯

We can build many variant from N219 and CN-235 so IMO there's no urge to design new plane that is the same class from that 2 plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

Kansel said:


> Well?
> View attachment 640995



A strong message from Korea to say " 안녕히 가세요 (hi ga-se-yo)" or "Goodbye" to Indonesia .....


----------



## gondes

https://nasional.kompas.com/read/20...-panglima-tni-harap-jadi-pemacu-prestasi-tiap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*TNI AD Menata Kembali Satuan Kavaleri*

12 Juni 2020





Tank MBT Leopard 2RI dengan meriam kaliber 120mm (photo : Airspace Review)

Satuan Kavaleri berperan sebagai satuan yang mampu bergerak dengan cepat dalam skala besar sekaligus berfungsi sebagai penyerang kejut atau pendobrak yang akan membuka jalan bagi pasukan infanteri. Semboyan khas dari satuan Kavaleri TNI-AD adalah Tri Daya Cakti yang berarti daya gerak, daya tembak dan daya kejut.

Saat ini satuan kavaleri TNI AD baik yang ada di Kodam maupun Kostrad terdiri dari Batalyon Kavaleri (Yonkav), Kompi Kavaleri Panser (Kikavser), Kompi Kavaleri Intai (Kikavtai) dan Detasemen Kavaleri (Denkav). Untuk Batalyon Kavaleri sendiri dibagi menjadi Yonkav Tank dan Yonkav Serbu. Kendaraan Tempur (Ranpur) Kavaleri TNI AD baik beroda rantai maupun beroda ban dipersyaratkan mempunyai perlindungan diatas Stanag Level 3.

Sejalan dengan modernisasi TNI AD maka satuan kavaleri juga menyesuaikan diri, dikeluarkanlah beberapa Peraturan KSAD untuk Rangka Organisasi Kavaleri (ROK) baru sebagai pengganti ROK lama yang sudah berlaku sejak tahun 1980 an. Adapun dengan ROK sekarang sudah tidak ada lagi campuran dalam satu batalyon antara tank dan panser.





Tank medium Pindad Harimau Hitam dengan meriam kaliber 105 mm (photo : Airspace Review)

ROK 2011 dikeluarkan untuk mengatur Batalyon Kavaleri di lingkungan Kodam (organisasi TNI AD secara kewilayahan). Sesuai Orgas ROK 2011 maka dalam 1 Batalyon Kavaleri terdiri dari sejumlah ranpur dengan rincian:
- 1 Pleton tank terdiri dari 3 ranpur kanon dan 1 ranpur APC,
- 1 Kompi tank terdiri dari terdiri dari 3 pleton tank = 9 ranpur Kanon + 3 ranpur APC,
- 1 Batalyon terdiri dari 3 Kompi tank,
- 1 Batalyon mempunyai ranpur Komando (6 unit) dan beberapa ranpur pendukung yaitu Ambulan (3 unit), Logistik (3 unit) dan Recovery (3 unit).

Jadi total ada 27 tank kanon, 6 komando, 9 APC, 9 ranpur pendukung, sehingga dalam 1 Batalyon secara TOP (Tabel Organisasi dan Peralatan) terdiri dari 51 unit kendaraan tempur.

Saat ini Batalyon Kavaleri Kodam diperkuat dengan tank ringan jenis AMX-13, dan Alvis Scorpion dengan kaliber 105mm dan 90mm, ke depan akan diperkuat dengan tank medium Harimau Hitam produksi Pindad dengan kaliber 105mm.

Sebagai pengaman ibukota, Kodam Jaya dilengkapi juga dengan Batalyon Panser Khusus, dalam TOP nya ini juga mengikuti TOP ROK 2011.





Tank ringan Alvis Scorpion dengan meriam kaliber 90 mm (photo : Airspace Review)

ROK 2013 dikeluarkan untuk mengatur Batalyon Kavaleri (MBT) di lingkungan Kostrad (pasukan pemukul TNI AD yang terpusat). Sesuai Orgas ROK 2013 maka dalam 1 Batalyon Kavaleri terdiri dari sejumlah ranpur dengan rincian:
- 1 Pleton tank terdiri dari 4 unit Tank Kanon MBT,
- 1 Kompi Tank terdiri dari 3 Pleton tank = 12 unit kanon,
- 1 Batalyon terdiri tiga Kompi Tank = 39 unit kanon + 2 unit tank Kanon Danyon+Wadanyon
- 1 Batalyon mempunyai beberapa ranpur pendukung yaitu Ambulan (3 unit), Logistik (3 unit) dan Recovery (3 unit).

Jadi total ada 39 tank kanon, 2 tank kanon komando, dan 9 ranpur pendukung, sehingga dalam 1 Batalyon secara TOP terdiri dari 50 unit kendaraan tempur.

Saat ini Batalyon Kavaleri Kostrad diperkuat dengan tank MBT jenis Leopard 2 baik tipe Leopard 2RI maupun Leopard 2A4 dengan kaliber 120mm.





Tank ringan AMX-13 retrofit dengan meriam kaliber 105 mm (photo : JAAS)

ROK 2014 dipakai untuk mengatur Kompi Kavaleri Berdiri Sendiri (tidak menginduk Batalyon Kavaleri) baik yang ada di Kodam maupun Kostrad. Sesuai Orgas ROK 2014 maka dalam 1 Kompi Kavaleri Berdiri Sendiri terdiri dari sejumlah ranpur dengan rincian:
- 1 Pleton terdiri dari 2 ranpur kanon, 2 ranpur intai dan 2 ranpur APC,
- 1 Kompi terdiri dari 3 Pleton = 6 ranpur kanon, 6 ranpur intai dan 6 ranpur APC,
- 1 Kompi Kavaleri berdiri sendiri ada tambahan 1 ranpur komando,
- 1 Kompi Kavaleri berdiri sendiri mempunyai beberapa ranpur pendukung yaitu ambulan, logistik dan recovery masing-masing 1 unit.

Jadi total dalam 1 Kompi Kavaleri Berdiri Sendiri secara TOP terdiri dari 22 unit kendaraan yang terdiri dari 2 ranpur kanon dan 20 ranpur non kanon.

Dengan adanya ROK 2014 ini maka hanya ada 1 istilah saja yaitu Kompi Kavaleri (Kikav), nama Kikavser (Kompi Kavaleri Panser) dan Kikavtai (Kompi Kavaleri Intai) sudah tidak ada lagi.

Saat ini Kompi Kavaleri diperkuat dengan panser Doosan Tarantula 6x6 (kanon) dengan kaliber 90mm, Panhard VBL (intai), dan Pindad Anoa 6x6 (APC), ke depan akan ditambah dengan panser kanon Pindad Badak 6x6 dengan kaliber 90mm.





Panser Doosan Tarantula 6x6 dengan meriam kaliber 90 mm (photo : Airspace Review)

Sebenarnya masih ada ROK 2018 yang mengatur Detasemen Kavaleri (Denkav) yang digunakan saat ada pembentukan Kodam baru namun jumlah ranpur masih belum mencukupi, Denkav merupakan gabungan Kompi Tank sesuai ROK 2011 dan Kompi Panser sesuai ROK 2014. Karena tujuan MEF adalah Yonkav dan Kikav maka Denkav tidak akan kita bahas disini.

Apabila ketiga ROK tadi diimplementasikan kedalam kebutuhan MEF TNI AD, maka untuk 3 Divisi Pasukan Kostrad yang setiap Divisi terdiri dari 1 Yonkav MBT dan 1 Kikav serta 15 Pasukan Kodam yang setiap Kodam terdiri dari 1 Yonkav dan 1 Kikav (khusus Jakarta berupa Batalyon Panser Khusus), maka jumlah total alutsista kavaleri menjadi 1.340 unit terdiri dari ranpur kanon 657 unit dan ranpur non kanon 683 unit seperti tabel berikut ini.






Kita harapkan bahwa modernisasi Satuan Kavaleri sesuai MEF dapat selesai sesuai target pada tahun 2024.

http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2020/06/tni-ad-menata-kembali-satuan-kavaleri.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SgtGungHo

Kansel said:


> Well?
> View attachment 640995



*KAI to finalize assembly of next-gen KF-X fighter jet in H2*
By Kim Byung-wook
Published : Jun 10, 2020 - 16:59 Updated : Jun 11, 2020 - 07:22

◀ Back to List
More article by this Writer






KF-X rendering (KAI)


Korea Aerospace Industries said Wednesday it will finalize the assembly of its next-generation KF-X fighter jet in the second half of this year.

South Korea’s sole aircraft manufacturer is currently assembling each of the top, middle and bottom parts of the fuselage of its fifth-generation fighter and the final assembly is scheduled for the second half of the year.

"To introduce a prototype next year, KAI is looking forward to a final assembly of the jet in the period,” a company official said.

“Also, we have received 15 engines from General Electric to power six prototypes, with each requiring two engines. The remaining three are spares.”

KAI selected GE Aviation in May 2016 to supply the F414-GE-400K engines for the KF-X fighter. The multirole KF-X jet, a $7.4 billion project, is being designed and built by KAI.

The KF-X aircraft will replace Korea’s F-4D/E Phantom II and F-5E/F Tiger II fleet. The development program is scheduled to be completed in 2026, while flight testing will occur in 2023. A total of 120 KF-X aircrafts are scheduled for production for the Air Force. GE Aviation will provide 240 F414 engines plus spares.

GE has partnered with Korea many times to power aircrafts in their inventory. GE’s F404 engines currently power the country’s T-50 Golden Eagle, a high-performance supersonic trainer developed with KAI for the Korean Air Force. GE’s T700 turboshaft engines power the Korean utility helicopter Surion. Additionally, GE’s F110 engines power the Air Force’s F-15K aircraft.

By Kim Byung-wook (kbw@heraldcorp.com)

======================================================================

The first prototype of KF-X/IF-X is expected to be assembled by the end of 2020 regardless Indonesia makes their delaye payments to Korea or not. GE already delievered the first engine in May.
https://www.geaviation.com/press-re...rs-first-f414-engine-south-korea-kf-x-program

If Indonesia is still interested in, the country needs to re-arrange a schedule for payments with South Korea and send back Indonesian engineers by the next year to collect critical data and receive ToT when Korea starts a series of tests with the first prototype. Even for IF-X prototype, the knock-down kit with a pair of GE engines have to be sent from Korea for the final assembly in Indonesia. I don't understand what Indonesia wants here. ROKAF plans to acquire more Super Hurcules or A400M, so I don't think they would take more CN-235. The South Korean government needs cash as it was agreed to fund the project, not commodities.

In the end, I think Indonesia may have better options for their defence industry. F-16V is a solid alternative and probably would fulfil requirements of Indonesian Air Force. It is up to Indonesia to decide, but they would rather make a decision quickly as possible as South Korea will proceed with the plan regardless of Indonesia's decisions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Pandur II spotted already used by zeni AD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

SgtGungHo said:


> If Indonesia is still interested in, the country needs to re-arrange a schedule for payments with South Korea and send back Indonesian engineers by the next year to collect critical data and receive ToT when Korea starts a series of tests with the first prototype. Even for IF-X prototype, the knock-down kit with a pair of GE engines have to be sent from Korea for the final assembly in Indonesia. I don't understand what Indonesia wants here. ROKAF plans to acquire more Super Hurcules or A400M, so I don't think they would take more CN-235. The South Korean government needs cash as it was agreed to fund the project, not commodities.
> 
> In the end, I think Indonesia may have better options for their defence industry. F-16V is a solid alternative and probably would fulfil requirements of Indonesian Air Force. It is up to Indonesia to decide, but they would rather make a decision quickly as possible as South Korea will proceed with the plan regardless of Indonesia's decisions.



I know the frustration of many Korean, many Indonesian who support the program like me also feel the same feeling. But we may see the result of renegotiation this year. One of the reason the renegotiation is still not finished IMO because Indonesia also still want to be inside the program. If Indonesia want to leave the program, we should have already seen the news about our departure now. Our parliament is also supportive with the program. 

The commodities part is not something that is stressed on the renegotiation. It is only said as possibility. I also believe current Defense Minister has more positive view about the program compared to the previous one. One minister who support the renegotiation and want the number of plane being bought by Indonesia to be reduced has also been replaced in Jokowi second term.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> This, i've seen people in here always putting spare parts etc. as "masalah sepele" especially when govt canceled R80/N245 program.
> 
> Rather than designing new plane, it's better to invest more to build spare part, engine factory, etc etc. it's more profitable in long term, also increasing the local content for CN-235 and N219
> 
> What's the point of "karya anak bangsa" if most of the part and components is imported anyway?¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Because in POLITIC you need something for the public something good to look at. Nobody will be able to see spare parts. And the majority of public will have extremely hard time understanding the need for spare parts (logistic) anyway.


----------



## Cromwell

Aghost132483 said:


> Well Moerdani had a big influence over Suharto rivaled to Habibie back then, Soldier vs Engineer.
> 
> By the way, what Habibie done back then was a strategic deal, not only purchase but acquire its technology, especially aviation technology, hope someone in charge today could do like what Habibie done, KFX/IFX is a nice continuation but its not supported after the regime change over, therefore Parliament should protect strategic technology decision with constitution to protect the continuation.


By Constitution ? You mean by Act ?



Nike said:


> What i cant stomach is how Indonesia doesnt put spare part and components production as the cornerstone for our defense industry, there is lot emphasize toward assembly process not know how about the parts is actually needed to support the whole unit. Should put know how and knowledge to making engines for fighter above the fighter itself


Well that's why Malaysian or Thailand aviation industries fair better than us, they are making aircraft components for Airbus

How we spend our budget in 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lasa-X

Cromwell said:


> By Constitution ? You mean by Act ?
> 
> 
> Well that's why Malaysian or Thailand aviation industries fair better than us, they are making aircraft components for Airbus
> 
> How we spend our budget in 2021
> View attachment 641090
> View attachment 641091



So...JMP ya?


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> Because in POLITIC you need something for the public something good to look at. Nobody will be able to see spare parts. And the majority of public will have extremely hard time understanding the need for spare parts (logistic) anyway.



Look at part and Whitney PT 6 engine family, they are widely used for many application, if Indonesia can secure major engine overhaul certification, parts production and license production agreement for the use in Asia region it Will generate more wealth for Indonesia industry in long term. There is need to produce tyre, avionic standard glass for aircraft use and so on, currently with Corona pandemic there is chance for Indonesia to Pursue such technology for cheaper and less restriction compared before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

sahureka2 said:


>



Thats become so old by passing years, need to be replace already

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

*Indonesia Signs Preamble Contract for First Iver Huitfeldt-Variant Frigate*

12 Juni 2020





Iver class frigate (photo : Knud Olsen)

The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MOD) has signed a preamble contract that paves the way for the country to procure its first-ever frigate from Denmark.

The contract was signed on 30 April in the presence of representatives from the MOD, state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL, and PT Sinar Kokoh Persada, the Indonesian agent for Danish company Odense Maritime Technology (OMT).

Among articles covered in the preamble contract include workshare arrangements that will be taken once an actual contract for the first vessel materialises, a defence industry source close to the matter has confirmed with Janes while providing documentary evidence of the occasion.

As first reported by Janes in March 2019, Indonesia has grown increasingly keen on a variant of the Iver Huitfeldt -class frigate, three of which are in service with the Royal Danish Navy, for the country’s own two-ship surface combatant requirement.

A piece of unclassified correspondence between the country’s then-defence minister, Ryamizard Ryacudu, and the cabinet secretary of President Joko Widodo provided to Janes that month made the case for the Iver Huitfeldt class as one that features “reliable combat capabilities, and can operate in the extremities of Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone”.

The Iver Huitfeldt class displaces 6,600 tonnes at full load, and is powered by four MTU 20V 8000 M70 diesel engines in a combined diesel and diesel (CODAD) configuration, giving it a top speed of about 28 kt.

(Jane's)
@Chestnut @Viet @Nilgiri 

So it's official

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JCMan

Chestnut said:


> It's more on the fact that the F-16 is limited by it's combat load. That and with a country this big, you're still going to need double engine fighters to cover large distances.



It's settled then, Su-35 with western avionics that the Russians is currently offering will do the job just fine. No more integration and network centric difficulties excuses.


----------



## NEKONEKO

NEKONEKO said:


> Its already April btw, lets see if there will be any press conference from MoD or it will be postponed because of the pandemic.





NEKONEKO said:


> April almost ends btw.





striver44 said:


> 30 April


Finally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

JCMan said:


> It's settled then, Su-35 with western avionics that the Russians is currently offering will do the job just fine. No more integration and network centric difficulties excuses.


Even the RMAF Su-30MKM doesn't even integrate and network well with their F-18D's. Why do you think the Hornets did the job in the 2013 standoff? Add to the fact the most numerous weapons we have in our inventory are US made and the fact that our Flankers are literal money pits because of maintenance costs means that the government is correct when it comes to backing out of the Flanker deal.

Russophiles in Indonesia needs to realize we aren't Vietnam. Our entire defense infrastructure is geared towards US and EU equipment with an obvious US technological slant. There are more cons for us with operating Russian equipment than there are benefits. Not only are they more expensive to maintain, they aren't nearly as capable as their US/EU counterparts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kooppyyy

Cromwell said:


> Yes in that sense of government spending it would be more interesting and reasonable that we're being part of F-16 & hopefully F-35 chain of supplies


 Agrees, being apart of F-35 supply-chain is much more practical for our aero industries right now, but like what it said above, it's not "chest-thumping" enough to matter, unfortunately. 


Kansel said:


> *TNI AD Menata Kembali Satuan Kavaleri*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kita harapkan bahwa modernisasi Satuan Kavaleri sesuai MEF dapat selesai sesuai target pada tahun 2024.
> 
> http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2020/06/tni-ad-menata-kembali-satuan-kavaleri.html?m=1


Interesting to see from the table above, the requirement (if that is what it is) for MBT is 123 unit, so we still need another 20+ MBT for Kostrad, am I reading this right?


----------



## NEKONEKO

JCMan said:


> It's settled then, Su-35 with western avionics that the Russians is currently offering will do the job just fine. No more integration and network centric difficulties excuses.


I don't think there will be SU35 with Link 16.


----------



## Chestnut

striver44 said:


> *Indonesia Signs Preamble Contract for First Iver Huitfeldt-Variant Frigate*
> 
> 12 Juni 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iver class frigate (photo : Knud Olsen)
> 
> The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MOD) has signed a preamble contract that paves the way for the country to procure its first-ever frigate from Denmark.
> 
> The contract was signed on 30 April in the presence of representatives from the MOD, state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL, and PT Sinar Kokoh Persada, the Indonesian agent for Danish company Odense Maritime Technology (OMT).
> 
> Among articles covered in the preamble contract include workshare arrangements that will be taken once an actual contract for the first vessel materialises, a defence industry source close to the matter has confirmed with Janes while providing documentary evidence of the occasion.
> 
> As first reported by Janes in March 2019, Indonesia has grown increasingly keen on a variant of the Iver Huitfeldt -class frigate, three of which are in service with the Royal Danish Navy, for the country’s own two-ship surface combatant requirement.
> 
> A piece of unclassified correspondence between the country’s then-defence minister, Ryamizard Ryacudu, and the cabinet secretary of President Joko Widodo provided to Janes that month made the case for the Iver Huitfeldt class as one that features “reliable combat capabilities, and can operate in the extremities of Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone”.
> 
> The Iver Huitfeldt class displaces 6,600 tonnes at full load, and is powered by four MTU 20V 8000 M70 diesel engines in a combined diesel and diesel (CODAD) configuration, giving it a top speed of about 28 kt.
> 
> (Jane's)
> @Chestnut @Viet @Nilgiri
> 
> So it's official


Let's see what VLS system they're going to install.



kooppyyy said:


> Agrees, being apart of F-35 supply-chain is much more practical for our aero industries right now, but like what it said above, it's not "chest-thumping" enough to matter, unfortunately.
> Interesting to see from the table above, the requirement (if that is what it is) for MBT is 123 unit, so we still need another 20+ MBT for Kostrad, am I reading this right?


I think it's for spares. When I was working on them roughly around 70-80 under PUSENKAV can be active at all times. the rest are placed into maintenance.



NEKONEKO said:


> I don't think there will be SU35 with Link 16.


They're going to do the same as the MKM's with a French datalink. Which is wholly more expensive to operate and maintain than the Link 16 TDL's we already have.


----------



## kooppyyy

Chestnut said:


> Let's see what VLS system they're going to install.


Ideally, it'll be the 41s, but instead, Thales will probably come along and shoved SLYVER down our throats. Not that it's bad.


----------



## striver44

kooppyyy said:


> Ideally, it'll be the 41s, but instead, Thales will probably come along and shoved SLYVER down our throats. Not that it's bad.


'Ideal' is a rare thing in this country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Sorry to break the chit chat but does this mean MRTT is the winner then?

https://www.defensenews.com/air/202...-full-rate-production-decision-for-the-kc-46/


----------



## Chestnut

kooppyyy said:


> Ideally, it'll be the 41s, but instead, Thales will probably come along and shoved SLYVER down our throats. Not that it's bad.


Not if Raytheon offers a more lucrative contract, they're getting quite the clout here. Not to mention ODT would probably recommend the Mk 41 since it'll be easier to integrate as the original Iver's are fitted with them.


----------



## kooppyyy

Chestnut said:


> I think it's for spares. When I was working on them roughly around 70-80 under PUSENKAV can be active at all times. the rest are placed into maintenance.


Dude, that's actually a decent figure. Better than the number of M1 aus able to keep online back in the day,


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> Sorry to break the chit chat but does this mean MRTT is the winner then?
> 
> https://www.defensenews.com/air/202...-full-rate-production-decision-for-the-kc-46/


Unsure, ideally it would be better for us to get the MRTT when it comes to capabilities. But I'd imagine Boeing's offer would be cheaper as a result of delays, the MAX groundings, and the COVID-19 crisis putting a dent in their orders.



kooppyyy said:


> Dude, that's actually a decent figure. Better than the number of M1 aus able to keep online back in the day,


I mean the Leopard 2 is a lot easier to maintain than the Abrams. A lot of TNI officers sent to the US to study the Abrams pretty much steered the decision to go with the Leopards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

kooppyyy said:


> Dude, that's actually a decent figure. Better than the number of M1 aus able to keep online back in the day,



Army got three Kostrad division, they need another MBT batalion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kooppyyy

Nike said:


> Army got three Kostrad division, they need another MBT batalion


I see, that's what I'm getting at as well. So does that mean more Ceasar and Astros too then to equip the third Kostrad's division? 


Chestnut said:


> Not if Raytheon offers a more lucrative contract, they're getting quite the clout here. Not to mention ODT would probably recommend the Mk 41 since it'll be easier to integrate as the original Iver's are fitted with them.


Indeed, I can see that happening, Raytheon would certainly like to get a foothold in the region owing to the shift in U.S foreign policy to the region and all that jazz


----------



## striver44

striver44 said:


> *Indonesia Signs Preamble Contract for First Iver Huitfeldt-Variant Frigate*
> 
> 12 Juni 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iver class frigate (photo : Knud Olsen)
> 
> The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MOD) has signed a preamble contract that paves the way for the country to procure its first-ever frigate from Denmark.
> 
> The contract was signed on 30 April in the presence of representatives from the MOD, state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL, and PT Sinar Kokoh Persada, the Indonesian agent for Danish company Odense Maritime Technology (OMT).
> 
> Among articles covered in the preamble contract include workshare arrangements that will be taken once an actual contract for the first vessel materialises, a defence industry source close to the matter has confirmed with Janes while providing documentary evidence of the occasion.
> 
> As first reported by Janes in March 2019, Indonesia has grown increasingly keen on a variant of the Iver Huitfeldt -class frigate, three of which are in service with the Royal Danish Navy, for the country’s own two-ship surface combatant requirement.
> 
> A piece of unclassified correspondence between the country’s then-defence minister, Ryamizard Ryacudu, and the cabinet secretary of President Joko Widodo provided to Janes that month made the case for the Iver Huitfeldt class as one that features “reliable combat capabilities, and can operate in the extremities of Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone”.
> 
> The Iver Huitfeldt class displaces 6,600 tonnes at full load, and is powered by four MTU 20V 8000 M70 diesel engines in a combined diesel and diesel (CODAD) configuration, giving it a top speed of about 28 kt.
> 
> (Jane's)
> @Chestnut @Viet @Nilgiri
> 
> So it's official


ok so about this iver thing, I've read some articles suggesting that the navy wants a fleet of 8 frigates , what I know is that it's going to be a mix of Iver's+Sigma. Just wondering what's the compositions gonna be? 4+4, 6+2, considering that Collin Koh suggest that there's some dissatisfaction among the Navy brass, is it safe to assume we're going to have 6+2 (6 ivers+2 sigma).??


----------



## JCMan

Chestnut said:


> Even the RMAF Su-30MKM doesn't even integrate and network well with their F-18D's. Why do you think the Hornets did the job in the 2013 standoff? Add to the fact the most numerous weapons we have in our inventory are US made and the fact that our Flankers are literal money pits because of maintenance costs means that the government is correct when it comes to backing out of the Flanker deal.
> 
> Russophiles in Indonesia needs to realize we aren't Vietnam. Our entire defense infrastructure is geared towards US and EU equipment with an obvious US technological slant. There are more cons for us with operating Russian equipment than there are benefits. Not only are they more expensive to maintain, they aren't nearly as capable as their US/EU counterparts.



Before doing your usual Russophiles tirade, know that I'm not a Russia strong fanboy, just a neutral observer with common sense in mind. I can understand this Russian equipment averseness IF we haven't bought any Russian arms in the first place, but since we ALREADY bought the Flankers, operated them for decades, built infrastructures to support them, acquired technical knowledge, gained pilot skills and flying hours, trained the ground support crews and procured maintenance equipments then just decide to swap them with another type of (western plane) just because Murrica strong fanboys and sales people with vested interest such as yourself had a hard on to buy their favorite toys like the F-18 or the F-15 just doesn't cut the mustard. 

Yes we made a mistake when procuring the Flankers (courtesy of the "they will never embargo us" US of A for, you guessed it, their embargo on us), but it will be an even dumber mistake to just swap them midway with planes which are in every sense just similiar if not inferior to the Flankers. 

And yes, I am addressing your incessant attempts to frame or paint a biassed notion of how inferior Russian jets are compared to Americans ones, which coming from the mouth of a western defense company rep like you meant as much as a rant from an Apple fanboy about how inferior Android devices are compared to the latest iPhone. Especially when said person never elaborated just how superior their toys are using any verifiable technical parameters or any objective studies. And no, saying things like "they aren't nearly as capable as their US/EU counterparts" won't cut the mustard either, it didn't made you sound partial and biassed at all.

You don't happen to know "Brotowali", do you? Since I swear you two sounded very similiar to each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## san.geuk

the Chinese not quite satisfied by the su35, you can google them, not forget the Indian choose Rafale even they were regular costumer for the russian


----------



## SgtGungHo

san.geuk said:


> the Chinese not quite satisfied by the su35, you can google them, not forget the Indian choose Rafale even they were regular costumer for the russian



SU-35 is technically a good 4th gen fighet jet..if it did not need so much maintenance and the life cycle of engine wasn't so dismal.


----------



## Cromwell

kooppyyy said:


> Ideally, it'll be the 41s, but instead, Thales will probably come along and shoved SLYVER down our throats. Not that it's bad.


Ideally but then i should remind you Thales & MBDA already made itself " deep root " within our Gov. Not to mention Europeans are " flexible " especially on terms of aftersales which satisfy everyone



striver44 said:


> ok so about this iver thing, I've read some articles suggesting that the navy wants a fleet of 8 frigates , what I know is that it's going to be a mix of Iver's+Sigma. Just wondering what's the compositions gonna be? 4+4, 6+2, considering that Collin Koh suggest that there's some dissatisfaction among the Navy brass, is it safe to assume we're going to have 6+2 (6 ivers+2 sigma).??


No it's 4 + 4. PKR is already political issue we can't suddenly dismiss



Nike said:


> Army got three Kostrad division, they need another MBT batalion


Have you btw heard or read any rumour about Leopards ? I thought a while ago maybe 3 or 4 years ago i heard about other probable procurement from certain European Armed Forces reserve


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Ideally but then i should remind you Thales & MBDA already made itself " deep root " within our Gov. Not to mention Europeans are " flexible " especially on terms of aftersales which satisfy everyone
> 
> 
> No it's 4 + 4. PKR is already political issue we can't suddenly dismiss
> 
> 
> Have you btw heard or read any rumour about Leopards ? I thought a while ago maybe 3 or 4 years ago i heard about other probable procurement from certain European Armed Forces reserve


yeah give iver atleast SYLVER A50 (or A70) if we can .



Cromwell said:


> Ideally but then i should remind you Thales & MBDA already made itself " deep root " within our Gov. Not to mention Europeans are " flexible " especially on terms of aftersales which satisfy everyone
> 
> 
> No it's 4 + 4. PKR is already political issue we can't suddenly dismiss
> 
> 
> Have you btw heard or read any rumour about Leopards ? I thought a while ago maybe 3 or 4 years ago i heard about other probable procurement from certain European Armed Forces reserve


norway are seeking to ditch their leopard 2 for K2 black panther


----------



## umigami

JCMan said:


> It's settled then, Su-35 with western avionics that the Russians is currently offering will do the job just fine. No more integration and network centric difficulties excuses.


Their BVR capabilities still questionable
Remember Kashmir dogfight?


----------



## Indos

umigami said:


> Their BVR capabilities still questionable
> Remember Kashmir dogfight?



There is no prove that SU 30 is down by Pakistan, it is only a claim. Just 1 Mig was taken down.


----------



## Chestnut

JCMan said:


> Before doing your usual Russophiles tirade, know that I'm not a Russia strong fanboy, just a neutral observer with common sense in mind.



Oh boy, here we go. "I'm not a Russophile, BUT...."



JCMan said:


> I can understand this Russian equipment averseness IF we haven't bought any Russian arms in the first place, but since we ALREADY bought the Flankers, operated them for decades, built infrastructures to support them, acquired technical knowledge, gained pilot skills and flying hours, trained the ground support crews and procured maintenance equipments...



And considering how many times the Flankers are used on sorties vs. the F-16's, I'd say the Flanker fails in that regard. But don't take my word for it, ask around any of the personnel in the Airbases. Like it or not, the entire AU infrastructure is made to support western aircraft. All the MRO's in country are made to support our western aircraft and they have been for some time. And any attempt to send our Flankers to MRO facilities in Vietnam or setup MRO facilities here are strongly rebuked by the Russians. Compared to Lockheed Martin/General Dynamics (whom allowed and supported PTDI to conduct spare part manufacturing and MRO facilities here as far back as the 80's) I'd say it's a clear cut which one is the better deal here. Exactly how does the Russian deal seem better to you? Explain.



JCMan said:


> just because Murrica strong fanboys and sales people with vested interest such as yourself had a hard on to buy their favorite toys like the F-18 or the F-15 just doesn't cut the mustard.



And why doesn't it cut? If it's good enough for higher tier air forces such as the Israeli Air Force, Royal Australian Air Force, and the Republic of Singapore Air Force; why is it not good enough for us? Please explain your reasoning.



JCMan said:


> Yes we made a mistake when procuring the Flankers (courtesy of the "they will never embargo us" US of A for, you guessed it, their embargo on us),



And did the Russians not embargo us in the 60's/70's? Whatever happened to the Tu-16's we once operated? All equipment has a chance of an embargo. Britain did so with the Hawks in the 90's as well. The difference is what the United States has shown that compared to Russia or Europe, is that they have a strategic geopolitical interest in keeping us within their circle preventing them from issuing an actual full scale embargo. Case in point is the fact during the embargo, our US supplied airplanes still flew whereas the Soviet embargo in the 60's led to literally every Soviet built plane to fall into disuse. With that in mind, explain exactly how the Indonesian Air Force procuring the SHornet or the Strike Eagle would be a mistake.




JCMan said:


> but it will be an even dumber mistake to just swap them midway with planes which are in every sense just similiar if not inferior to the Flankers.



Exactly how is the F/A-18 or the F-15 inferior? They have better service records, cheaper operational costs, less problematic maintenance, a much more abundant global supply chain, a much more active assembly line thus being cheaper to produce, and also much more advanced avionics, countermeasures, and weapons packages. Please explain how they are supposedly inferior in your view?



JCMan said:


> And yes, I am addressing your incessant attempts to frame or paint a biassed notion of how inferior Russian jets are compared to Americans ones, which coming from the mouth of a western defense company rep like you meant as much as a rant from an Apple fanboy about how inferior Android devices are compared to the latest iPhone.



Sounds like a you problem to be honest.



JCMan said:


> Especially when said person never elaborated just how superior their toys are using any verifiable technical parameters or any objective studies. And no, saying things like "they aren't nearly as capable as their US/EU counterparts" won't cut the mustard either, it didn't made you sound partial and biassed at all.



Then maybe you should go back and read through the thread. I'm not the only one here that supports US/EU made aircraft. @Kansel, @striver44, @Nike, @Gen3115 , along with a plethora of other posters have shown studies and articles proving as much. 

But I'll throw you a bone. The F-15C (which was first introduced in 1976) is currently fitted or being refitted with the AN/APG-63(v2) and AN/APG-63(v3) *AESA* radars. The F-15E Strike Eagle (first introduced in 1989) is currently equipped with either the AN/APG-63(v3) or the AN/APG-82(v1) *AESA* radars. Meanwhile, the Su-35 (first introduced in 2014) uses an Irbis-E *PESA* radar. Exactly how does a fighter that is equipped with a PESA radar in any way shape or form superior or at least in line with one that is equipped with an AESA radar? It's the 21st century and BVR combat is the name of the game. And an aircraft with a PESA simply can't perform as well in BVR against something with an AESA. Furthermore, the engines of an F-16 and F-15C/E are interchangeable with each other (https://books.google.co.id/books?id... f-16 and f15 engines interchangeable&f=false), the engines of the Su-27/30 and the Su-35 are not. Wouldn't this simply cause more logistical issues and maintenance costs? Explain exactly how this would benefit the Indonesian Air Force.

You know, for someone who supposedly isn't a Slavaboo, you're really trying hard to defend something that is wholly inferior.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## umigami

Indos said:


> There is no prove that SU 30 is down by Pakistan, it is only a claim. Just 1 Mig was taken down.


Let's OOT just for a little bit.
Well yeah, I don't believe it either because no concrete evidence (I don't believe India shot down a Viper either, because of the same reason).
BUT It was true that AIM 120c5 was fired and Mig21 being shot downed.
This just my opinion, but I though what happen here was India's flanker have to went "cold" and abandoning their mission protecting Mig and mirages because of 120 salvo from Viper and their BVRAAM R77 have no change to reach Pakistani F16.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Gen3115

Personally I wouldn't say Russian equipment is inferior, but I do think that US/EU jets suit our needs and existing infrastructure better. I actually think most Russian jets have better flight characteristics than their US/EU counterparts but US/EU jets so far have better avionics and sensors as well as more relevant capabilities.

I wouldn't say the Su-35 is inferior to the F-15 simply because it has a PESA radar compared to the F-15's AESA radar since the Irbis-E despite being a PESA radar is actually quite decent from what I know, but I would say this, the F-15 especially when its an F-100 powered F-15 would fit so much better within the TNI-AU compared to the Su-27/30's we have now. The F-16 and F-15 has been designed to complement each other, they have the highest commonality between the both of them especially if we choose F-100 powered F-15's where our F-16 and F-15's could have interchangeable engines (ROKAF's batch 2 F-15K's had F-100 instead of the F-110 specifically for this reason), not too mention they also share almost the same armaments set meaning they could share the same stock of munitions and on top of that with they can datalink with each other through Link 16 which is important if we want a network centric force for the future and a network centric force is very relevant for an archipelago country the size of Indonesia.

Right now even our Su-27 and Su-30 don't even have high commonality with each other, despite using the same AL-31F type engines, the Su-27 and Su-30 uses engines from different manufacturers, the Su-27SK/SKM has AL-31F from Salyut while the Su-30MK/MK2's has AL-31F's from UMPO. These are different manufacturers which means their engines arent even interchangeable between the Su-27 and Su-30 due to the different sub-components for each engines built by the different manufacturers. Think about it, the Su-27 and Su-30 are in the same squadron, but they can't even share the same engines, I think most of us here know how difficult it is to operate them and their readiness rate, so I don't think I need to go there. I won't fully blame the Russians on this though, its been there philosophy to provide maintenance and overhauling of jets behind the front lines, unlike that of their Western counterparts. http://sukhoi.mariwoj.pl/su-30-id.h...gfpTLjqbHkAyQ5SddjnqSv7Atfpi9NtSpE46ZRJy_hZQA



Indos said:


> There is no prove that SU 30 is down by Pakistan, it is only a claim. Just 1 Mig was taken down.



No Su-30's were shot down, but the R-77's they had failed to reach the F-16's who were successful in taking down a MiG-21, even the US confirmed there were no F-16's shot down and from what I know the US keeps a watch on PAF's F-16's https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-16s-shot-down-in-indian-battle-idUSKCN1RH0IM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alex898

this talk about Russian vs US/EU military equpiment is quite interesting. but sometimes i wonder, why the embargo topics only came out when we are about to buy new jet fighters ? no one talks about embargo when our striking force navy ships is mostly equipped with exocet, what happens if US told France to not sell exocet to us ? (the same case with egypt Rafale), or no one talk about embargoes when our military transport aircraft only consist Herky, and CN (but CN engines are US made). now, we're gonna build 2 new frigate which I belive will use US/EU weaponry, and no one talks about embargoes ?

that brings out question, does embargoes topics still relevant when we talk about buying new toys ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> norway are seeking to ditch their leopard 2 for K2 black panther



There's no word still whether or not the Norwegians would upgrade their fleet to the A7+ or procure the K2.


----------



## Alex898

Chestnut said:


> Because Russian fanboys are butthurt and it's their only argument 9 times out of 10.


I've seen a lot of "debat kusir" in indonesia millitary youtube channel, our local defense blog, so Im gonna agree with you.


----------



## Chestnut

Alex898 said:


> this talk about Russian vs US/EU military equpiment is quite interesting. but sometimes i wonder, why the embargo topics only came out when we are about to buy new jet fighters ? no one talks about embargo when our striking force navy ships is mostly equipped with exocet, what happens if US told France to not sell exocet to us ? (the same case with egypt Rafale), or no one talk about embargoes when our military transport aircraft only consist Herky, and CN (but CN engines are US made). now, we're gonna build 2 new frigate which I belive will use US/EU weaponry, and no one talks about embargoes ?
> 
> that brings out question, does embargoes topics still relevant when we talk about buying new toys ?


Not sure, but the amount of cognitive dissonance is alarming.


----------



## Gen3115

Alex898 said:


> this talk about Russian vs US/EU military equpiment is quite interesting. but sometimes i wonder, why the embargo topics only came out when we are about to buy new jet fighters ? no one talks about embargo when our striking force navy ships is mostly equipped with exocet, what happens if US told France to not sell exocet to us ? (the same case with egypt Rafale), or no one talk about embargoes when our military transport aircraft only consist Herky, and CN (but CN engines are US made). now, we're gonna build 2 new frigate which I belive will use US/EU weaponry, and no one talks about embargoes ?
> 
> that brings out question, does embargoes topics still relevant when we talk about buying new toys ?



In my opinion, I guess its probably because whenever people talk about embargo here, they immediately associate it with our American jets being grounded which really wasn't the case.

I may sound a bit biased here, but for me the embargo issue isn't relevant especially when we've proven that we can circumvent it in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

after recent frigate contract reveal , now the destroyer rumor soared in our military community again (though they said it's beyond 2024 scope) KDX ? Omega ? 

my ideal plan for our navy surface combatant capability before 2030 is let's say
14 or more PKR10514
10 Iver huitfeldt
4-6 Full Fledge naval destroyer (we'd better aiming for multi mission capability like AB class and not just specified to AAW or ASW)


----------



## Alex898

Gen3115 said:


> I may sound a bit biased here, but for me the embargo issue isn't relevant especially when we've proven that we can circumvent it in the past.


I agree with you, based on the future procurement of Alutsista that leaked in the internet, I dont see any russian equipment except BTR and the F5 replacements. the rest of it will be US/EU made. so yeah, I dont think the decision maker in the MOD are afraid of embargo, but of course they have considered it as a risk.


----------



## Raduga

Chestnut said:


> There's no word still whether or not the Norwegians would upgrade their fleet to the A7+ or procure the K2.


seeing how the korean does well in their K9 thunder contract , k2 undoubtedly will become another strong contender .
https://www.armyrecognition.com/mar...ding_leopard_2a4nos_or_buying_a_new_tank.html


----------



## Alex898

Raduga said:


> 10 Iver huitfeldt


dont you think thats a bit too much ? I mean the plan for 2024 is only 2 ships, logically 5 ships in 2030 is max. but yeah, you said ideally.


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> after recent frigate contract reveal , now the destroyer rumor soared in our military community again (though they said it's beyond 2024 scope) KDX ? Omega ?
> 
> my ideal plan for our navy surface combatant capability before 2030 is let's say
> 14 or more PKR10514
> 10 Iver huitfeldt
> 4-6 Full Fledge naval destroyer (we'd better aiming for multi mission capability like AB class and not just specified to AAW or ASW)



They Will use future opv sans Corvette as main patroler, then combining Frigates like Bung Tomo class and Martadinata class as escort unit for the flagship of Itver class as main unit within the squadron




Chestnut said:


> Oh boy, here we go. "I'm not a Russophile, BUT...."
> 
> 
> 
> And considering how many times the Flankers are used on sorties vs. the F-16's, I'd say the Flanker fails in that regard. But don't take my word for it, ask around any of the personnel in the Airbases. Like it or not, the entire AU infrastructure is made to support western aircraft. All the MRO's in country are made to support our western aircraft and they have been for some time. And any attempt to send our Flankers to MRO facilities in Vietnam or setup MRO facilities here are strongly rebuked by the Russians. Compared to Lockheed Martin/General Dynamics (whom allowed and supported PTDI to conduct spare part manufacturing and MRO facilities here as far back as the 80's) I'd say it's a clear cut which one is the better deal here. Exactly how does the Russian deal seem better to you? Explain.
> 
> 
> 
> And why doesn't it cut? If it's good enough for higher tier air forces such as the Israeli Air Force, Royal Australian Air Force, and the Republic of Singapore Air Force; why is it not good enough for us? Please explain your reasoning.
> 
> 
> 
> And did the Russians not embargo us in the 60's/70's? Whatever happened to the Tu-16's we once operated? All equipment has a chance of an embargo. Britain did so with the Hawks in the 90's as well. The difference is what the United States has shown that compared to Russia or Europe, is that they have a strategic geopolitical interest in keeping us within their circle preventing them from issuing an actual full scale embargo. Case in point is the fact during the embargo, our US supplied airplanes still flew whereas the Soviet embargo in the 60's led to literally every Soviet built plane to fall into disuse. With that in mind, explain exactly how the Indonesian Air Force procuring the SHornet or the Strike Eagle would be a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how is the F/A-18 or the F-15 inferior? They have better service records, cheaper operational costs, less problematic maintenance, a much more abundant global supply chain, a much more active assembly line thus being cheaper to produce, and also much more advanced avionics, countermeasures, and weapons packages. Please explain how they are supposedly inferior in your view?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a you problem to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe you should go back and read through the thread. I'm not the only one here that supports US/EU made aircraft. @Kansel, @striver44, @Nike, @Gen3115 , along with a plethora of other posters have shown studies and articles proving as much.
> 
> But I'll throw you a bone. The F-15C (which was first introduced in 1976) is currently fitted or being refitted with the AN/APG-63(v2) and AN/APG-63(v3) *AESA* radars. The F-15E Strike Eagle (first introduced in 1989) is currently equipped with either the AN/APG-63(v3) or the AN/APG-82(v1) *AESA* radars. Meanwhile, the Su-35 (first introduced in 2014) uses an Irbis-E *PESA* radar. Exactly how does a fighter that is equipped with a PESA radar in any way shape or form superior or at least in line with one that is equipped with an AESA radar? It's the 21st century and BVR combat is the name of the game. And an aircraft with a PESA simply can't perform as well in BVR against something with an AESA. Furthermore, the engines of an F-16 and F-15C/E are interchangeable with each other (https://books.google.co.id/books?id=wqfpAAAAMAAJ&pg=PA295&lpg=PA295&dq=are+f-16+and+f15+engines+interchangeable&source=bl&ots=i8PPswUON7&sig=ACfU3U1UmZZmh8PeLj7GvN4pnR-PZ7of2Q&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiY6Keww_zpAhUVH7cAHbS_D40Q6AEwAHoECA8QAQ#v=onepage&q=are f-16 and f15 engines interchangeable&f=false), the engines of the Su-27/30 and the Su-35 are not. Wouldn't this simply cause more logistical issues and maintenance costs? Explain exactly how this would benefit the Indonesian Air Force.
> 
> You know, for someone who supposedly isn't a Slavaboo, you're really trying hard to defend something that is wholly inferior.



The Russian units is not dwell rightly within Air Force planning, i am more comfortable with the current plan to get rid of UK and Russian Made fighter and replace it with US Made and South Korean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Gen3115 said:


> Personally I wouldn't say Russian equipment is inferior, but I do think that US/EU jets suit our needs and existing infrastructure better. I actually think most Russian jets have better flight characteristics than their US/EU counterparts but US/EU jets so far have better avionics and sensors as well as more relevant capabilities.
> 
> I wouldn't say the Su-35 is inferior to the F-15 simply because it has a PESA radar compared to the F-15's AESA radar since the Irbis-E despite being a PESA radar is actually quite decent from what I know, but I would say this, the F-15 especially when its an F-100 powered F-15 would fit so much better within the TNI-AU compared to the Su-27/30's we have now. The F-16 and F-15 has been designed to complement each other, they have the highest commonality between the both of them especially if we choose F-100 powered F-15's where our F-16 and F-15's could have interchangeable engines (ROKAF's batch 2 F-15K's had F-100 instead of the F-110 specifically for this reason), not too mention they also share almost the same armaments set meaning they could share the same stock of munitions and on top of that with they can datalink with each other through Link 16 which is important if we want a network centric force for the future and a network centric force is very relevant for an archipelago country the size of Indonesia.
> 
> Right now even our Su-27 and Su-30 don't even have high commonality with each other, despite using the same AL-31F type engines, the Su-27 and Su-30 uses engines from different manufacturers, the Su-27SK/SKM has AL-31F from Salyut while the Su-30MK/MK2's has AL-31F's from UMPO. These are different manufacturers which means their engines arent even interchangeable between the Su-27 and Su-30 due to the different sub-components for each engines built by the different manufacturers. Think about it, the Su-27 and Su-30 are in the same squadron, but they can't even share the same engines, I think most of us here know how difficult it is to operate them and their readiness rate, so I don't think I need to go there. I won't fully blame the Russians on this though, its been there philosophy to provide maintenance and overhauling of jets behind the front lines, unlike that of their Western counterparts. http://sukhoi.mariwoj.pl/su-30-id.h...gfpTLjqbHkAyQ5SddjnqSv7Atfpi9NtSpE46ZRJy_hZQA
> 
> 
> 
> No Su-30's were shot down, but the R-77's they had failed to reach the F-16's who were successful in taking down a MiG-21, even the US confirmed there were no F-16's shot down and from what I know the US keeps a watch on PAF's F-16's https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-16s-shot-down-in-indian-battle-idUSKCN1RH0IM



There is no prove Su 30 is shot down. I also dont believe F16 is shot down either. It is normal for Pakistan and India to claim here and there, but so far the proven one is only the Mig shoting down.



Gen3115 said:


> In my opinion, I guess its probably because whenever people talk about embargo here, they immediately associate it with our American jets being grounded which really wasn't the case.
> 
> I may sound a bit biased here, but for me the embargo issue isn't relevant especially when we've proven that we can circumvent it in the past.
> 
> View attachment 641199



There was time when we only can fly 2 F 16 while the rest were cannibalized. You were still little kid at that time so you dont know the true story.

At the Bawean incident, we only have 2 F16 to fly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alex898

Indos said:


> There is no prove Su 30 is shot down. I also dont believe F16 is shot down either


I think the point is not about that, SU 30 as a heavyweight fighter supposed to engage the F16 and shot it down, instead it was forced to disengaged by F16 AMRAAM, and did not able to retaliate because the its lack of BVR missile capability (R77)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Alex898 said:


> I think the point is not about that, SU 30 as a heavyweight fighter supposed to engage the F16 and shot it down, instead it was forced to disengaged by F16 AMRAAM, and did not able to retaliate because the its lack of BVR missile capability (R77)



Su 30 is not good at BVR capability compared to American jets. It is proven in Blact Pitch games. It win WVR but lost in BVR. It is what I remember when I read the comment from our pilots.

Despite that, due to the range it can cover and the heavy armament it can carry. Sukhoi is still one of the prefered one, thats why when Air Force is asked about the fighter they want to get, it gave two option which are F16 and Su35and the government chose Su35.

But there maybe kick back happening during SBY term when we acquire Su 30 since there is broker on the deal and it has relation with Democrate party. Metro TV tried to find the location of the broker office, and they found the office is not credible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

Alex898 said:


> I agree with you, based on the future procurement of Alutsista that leaked in the internet, I dont see any russian equipment except BTR and the F5 replacements. the rest of it will be US/EU made. so yeah, I dont think the decision maker in the MOD are afraid of embargo, but of course they have considered it as a risk.



Every weapon system we buy, build and own has its risks, it just depends on how we manage those risks and it just so happens some weapons systems are easier to manage than others


JCMan said:


> This is a valid argument for when we haven't bought the Flankers.
> 
> 
> 
> "Yada yada yada iPhone is better than Android, 'cause I said so, yada yada yada."
> 
> "Who cares about service ceiling, rate of climb, operational range, angle of attack, maneuverability, radar detection range, power to weight ratio, MTOW or other technical mumbo jumbo because AESA STRONG will trump everything and anything under the sun. And in case I haven't told you, 'cause I said my iPhone is better than your Android so IT IS!"



Bruh, I never said one is better than the other simply because I said so, but I did say that it just suits us better. If you're using the iPhone vs Android analogy then how about this, if you have a Macbook, an iPad, Apple Watch and any other Apple product it'd be better for you to have an iPhone wouldn't it? since with the iPhone you can use AirDrop with your other devices to share photos and files and if you're getting a newer iPhone your data automatically transfers from the old phone, not too mention you can get guarantees and customer service from the iBox store for the devices. If you have an Android while the rest of your devices are Apple products then you still get the job done, but it just less convenient isn't it? Well thats literally the same case with us and our NATO-standard US/EU systems. Does it mean Androids are shit? nope. Does it mean iPhone's are shit? nope, but it does show which phone you could buy that offers more convenience with the other devices you have.

Also I did say that Russian jets have better flight characteristics than their US/EU counterparts, I don't deny that. But rate of climb, maneuverability, power to weight is mostly relevant when it comes to WVR engagements, meanwhile nowadays we've mostly evolved to BVR engagements where avionics and sensors play a more important part, which is why you see everyone from US, EU countries to even China investing in AESA radars rather than the older mechanical scan or passive radars, even Russia is also going into AESA with Byelka and Zhuk-AE, although comparably later than their US, EU and Chinese counterparts. Again, never said you should underestimate flight characteristics, but in today's world avionics and sensors are increasingly playing a more important part.



JCMan said:


> This is a valid argument for when we haven't bought the Flankers.



so what? you're saying we should just stick with the mess we're stuck with right now? not too mention the political obstacles we face operating these jets?



Indos said:


> There is no prove Su 30 is shot down. I also dont believe F16 is shot down either. It is normal for Pakistan and India to claim here and there, but so far the proven one is only the Mig shoting down.
> 
> 
> 
> There was time when we only can fly 2 F 16 while the rest were cannibalized. You were still little kid at that time so you dont know the true story.
> 
> At the Bawean incident, we only have 2 F16 to fly.



Sorry for not being clear enough, my point was not whether an Su-30 got shot down or not, my point is the F-16's with the AIM-120C-5's were able not only to shoot down a MiG-21 but was also able to get the Su-30's to go cold. Plus the no F-16 loss claim didn't only come from Pakistan, it also came from US who's had Pak F-16's under surveillance.

lol, then tell me the true story then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JCMan

Gen3115 said:


> Every weapon system we buy, build and own has its risks, it just depends on how we manage those risks and it just so happens some weapons systems are easier to manage than others
> 
> 
> Bruh, I never said one is better than the other simply because I said so, but I did say that it just suits us better. If you're using the iPhone vs Android analogy then how about this, if you have a Macbook, an iPad, Apple Watch and any other Apple product it'd be better for you to have an iPhone wouldn't it? since with the iPhone you can use AirDrop with your other devices to share photos and files and if you're getting a newer iPhone your data automatically transfers from the old phone, not too mention you can get guarantees and customer service from the iBox store for the devices. If you have an Android while the rest of your devices are Apple products then you still get the job done, but it just less convenient isn't it? Well thats literally the same case with us and our NATO-standard US/EU systems. Does it mean Androids are shit? nope. Does it mean iPhone's are shit? nope, but it does show which phone you could buy that offers more convenience with the other devices you have.
> 
> Also I did say that Russian jets have better flight characteristics than their US/EU counterparts, I don't deny that. But rate of climb, maneuverability, power to weight is mostly relevant when it comes to WVR engagements, meanwhile nowadays we've mostly evolved to BVR engagements where avionics and sensors play a more important part, which is why you see everyone from US, EU countries to even China investing in AESA radars rather than the older mechanical scan or passive radars, even Russia is also going into AESA with Byelka and Zhuk-AE. Again, never said you should underestimate flight characteristics, but in today's world avionics and sensors are increasingly playing a more important part.
> 
> 
> 
> so what? you're saying we should just stick with the mess we're stuck with right now? not too mention the political obstacles we face operating these jets?



Sorry, actually I was trying to answer Chestnut's post but misquoted yours instead, that particular post has since been deleted so please consider this as a correction.

And no, we shouldn't fix a leak by throwing more water (money) down the drain. If indeed the Flankers are hurting our budget due to its maintenance cost, then splashing billions of dollars to buy a new type of plane and start our learning curve in terms of familiarization from zero again will not help our budget situation in any way, shape or form.



Chestnut said:


> Oh boy, here we go. "I'm not a Russophile, BUT...."
> 
> 
> 
> And considering how many times the Flankers are used on sorties vs. the F-16's, I'd say the Flanker fails in that regard. But don't take my word for it, ask around any of the personnel in the Airbases. Like it or not, the entire AU infrastructure is made to support western aircraft. All the MRO's in country are made to support our western aircraft and they have been for some time. And any attempt to send our Flankers to MRO facilities in Vietnam or setup MRO facilities here are strongly rebuked by the Russians. Compared to Lockheed Martin/General Dynamics (whom allowed and supported PTDI to conduct spare part manufacturing and MRO facilities here as far back as the 80's) I'd say it's a clear cut which one is the better deal here. Exactly how does the Russian deal seem better to you? Explain.
> 
> 
> 
> And why doesn't it cut? If it's good enough for higher tier air forces such as the Israeli Air Force, Royal Australian Air Force, and the Republic of Singapore Air Force; why is it not good enough for us? Please explain your reasoning.
> 
> 
> 
> And did the Russians not embargo us in the 60's/70's? Whatever happened to the Tu-16's we once operated? All equipment has a chance of an embargo. Britain did so with the Hawks in the 90's as well. The difference is what the United States has shown that compared to Russia or Europe, is that they have a strategic geopolitical interest in keeping us within their circle preventing them from issuing an actual full scale embargo. Case in point is the fact during the embargo, our US supplied airplanes still flew whereas the Soviet embargo in the 60's led to literally every Soviet built plane to fall into disuse. With that in mind, explain exactly how the Indonesian Air Force procuring the SHornet or the Strike Eagle would be a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how is the F/A-18 or the F-15 inferior? They have better service records, cheaper operational costs, less problematic maintenance, a much more abundant global supply chain, a much more active assembly line thus being cheaper to produce, and also much more advanced avionics, countermeasures, and weapons packages. Please explain how they are supposedly inferior in your view?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a you problem to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe you should go back and read through the thread. I'm not the only one here that supports US/EU made aircraft. @Kansel, @striver44, @Nike, @Gen3115 , along with a plethora of other posters have shown studies and articles proving as much.
> 
> But I'll throw you a bone. The F-15C (which was first introduced in 1976) is currently fitted or being refitted with the AN/APG-63(v2) and AN/APG-63(v3) *AESA* radars. The F-15E Strike Eagle (first introduced in 1989) is currently equipped with either the AN/APG-63(v3) or the AN/APG-82(v1) *AESA* radars. Meanwhile, the Su-35 (first introduced in 2014) uses an Irbis-E *PESA* radar. Exactly how does a fighter that is equipped with a PESA radar in any way shape or form superior or at least in line with one that is equipped with an AESA radar? It's the 21st century and BVR combat is the name of the game. And an aircraft with a PESA simply can't perform as well in BVR against something with an AESA. Furthermore, the engines of an F-16 and F-15C/E are interchangeable with each other (https://books.google.co.id/books?id=wqfpAAAAMAAJ&pg=PA295&lpg=PA295&dq=are+f-16+and+f15+engines+interchangeable&source=bl&ots=i8PPswUON7&sig=ACfU3U1UmZZmh8PeLj7GvN4pnR-PZ7of2Q&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiY6Keww_zpAhUVH7cAHbS_D40Q6AEwAHoECA8QAQ#v=onepage&q=are f-16 and f15 engines interchangeable&f=false), the engines of the Su-27/30 and the Su-35 are not. Wouldn't this simply cause more logistical issues and maintenance costs? Explain exactly how this would benefit the Indonesian Air Force.
> 
> You know, for someone who supposedly isn't a Slavaboo, you're really trying hard to defend something that is wholly inferior.



"Yada yada yada iPhone is better than Android, 'cause I said so, yada yada yada."

"Who cares about service ceiling, rate of climb, operational range, angle of attack, maneuverability, radar detection range, thrust to weight ratio, MTOW or other technical mumbo jumbo because AESA STRONG will trump everything and anything under the sun. And in case I haven't told you, 'cause I said my iPhone is better than your Android so IT IS!"


----------



## Indos

JCMan said:


> Did we deploy AWACS like the Aussies did? I must've missed that.


[/QUOTE]

I dont think AWACS was allowed on the Pitch Black Game. Oya it was surely Sukhoi bought during Megawati administration. We dont know the capability with the ones bought by SBY which has better avionics. I read at Angkasa magazine if I am not mistaken.

Any way we can still upgrade our SU 30 radar.


----------



## Chestnut

JCMan said:


> "Yada yada yada iPhone is better than Android, 'cause I said so, yada yada yada."



Was going to say what @Gen3115 said but he already explained it. Essentially you have provided no counter arguments to anything I've said and at this point have just devolved into ad hominems as I assume you're seething mad that I deconstructed your entire argument.




JCMan said:


> Who cares about service ceiling, rate of climb, operational range, angle of attack, maneuverability, radar detection range, power to weight ratio, MTOW



We really don't know anything regarding radar detection for one, I doubt the US and the Russians would put that information out in public. So I would love to see where you get a technical document that states that information.

Furthermore as @Gen3115 has stated above, all of that becomes meaningless in a BVR scenario. Furthermore considering the AU is going to get western AWACS planes, it means that the Flankers would become wholly outdated as they wouldn't be able to datalink with them. So why keep throwing money down a pit with no benefits?

The reality is that the 21st century has arrived and unfortunately Russia has failed to keep up. Even the Chinese has adapted better to modern day air combat than the Russians did.


----------



## JCMan

Chestnut said:


> Was going to say what @Gen3115 said but he already explained it. Essentially you have provided no counter arguments to anything I've said and at this point have just devolved into ad hominems as I assume you're seething mad that I deconstructed your entire argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We really don't know anything regarding radar detection for one, I doubt the US and the Russians would put that information out in public. So I would love to see where you get a technical document that states that information.
> 
> Furthermore as @Gen3115 has stated above, all of that becomes meaningless in a BVR scenario. Furthermore considering the AU is going to get western AWACS planes, it means that the Flankers would become wholly outdated as they wouldn't be able to datalink with them. So why keep throwing money down a pit with no benefits?
> 
> The reality is that the 21st century has arrived and unfortunately Russia has failed to keep up. Even the Chinese has adapted better to modern day air combat than the Russians did.



First off, saying things sarcastically is not ad hominem. I'm just placing you in front of a mirror and you didn't like it. I didn't go into details because you also sidestepped relevant details which did not support your point of view and always jump into conclusions.

Secondly, you're somewhat contradicting yourself when you earlier said that we needed double engine fighters to cover large distances but then you dismissed technical parameters that I mentioned (which includes operational range) by saying "all of that becomes meaningless in a BVR scenario". So does operational range matters, or just screw all that cause AESA rules? We can't datalink a western avionic equipped Su-35?

Face it, you're biased and clearly have vested interest since the more western oriented our armed forces are, the more money can be made by the company which you're currently representing.

Again, are you sure you don't know this "Brotowali" guy?


----------



## Chestnut

JCMan said:


> First off, saying things sarcastically is not ad hominem. I'm just placing you in front of a mirror and you didn't like it. I didn't go into details because you also sidestepped relevant details which did not support your point of view and always jump into conclusions.



Considering your counter argument is a fallacious sarcastic tirade, it is an ad-hominem.




JCMan said:


> Secondly, you're somewhat contradicting yourself when you earlier said that we needed *double engine fighters* to cover large distances but then you dismissed technical parameters that I mentioned



Keep in mind I also said fighters with more proven track records and better avionics. Funny how you accused me of cherry picking but yet you do this not a few posts in. Also, it wasn't only me that suggested those factors are irrelevant in a modern day BVR scenario, but that doesn't matter to you, right?



JCMan said:


> So does operational range matters, or just screw all that cause AESA rules? We can't datalink a western avionic equipped Su-35?



Considering the options I provided have been proven to be able to do the job with a much more proven track record, onboard avionics matters more than the raw technical data. IIRC not even the Su-30MKM is equipped with a TDL as France refused to supply TDL units to Sukhoi for integration. So tell me how exactly are we supposed to datalink and network with the plethora of Western equipment we already have?

Keep in mind it has already been stated by the Armed Forces that the Flankers can't share data with the Navy while on MPA missions let alone the F-16's, if we can't even retrofit a NATO compatible TDL onto the existing Flankers we already have, what makes you think a supposed western avionics equipped Su-35 would be equipped with one? Please explain.



JCMan said:


> Face it, you're biased and clearly have vested interest since the more western oriented our armed forces are, the more money can be made by the company which you're currently representing.



Imagine being the pot that called the kettle back.

And funny you mentioned it, I have stated numerous times here that I don't work for a firm anymore. I just still have numerous connections within the industry and government. The only reason I'm supporting the F-15 and F/A-18's in favor of the Flankers is because our Air Force is geared towards modern US equipment the day we bought the F-16's. Had we bought the Mirage I would have supported the Rafale currently being offered. And had we bought the Tornado then I would have supported the Eurofighter. The only difference between those and the Flankers is that despite what you think, the Flankers aren't very integrated within our modern day Armed Forces infrastructure. You don't even need me to tell you that for most repairs we have to send them back to Russia or Belarus. Not to mention we only started arming them with their weapons packages within the past 8 years. If we do have that supposed infrastructure you talked about, why is it do we have to send them all the way back to Eastern Europe for maintenance when Vietnam doesn't have to? Explain.



JCMan said:


> Again, are you sure you don't know this "Brotowali" guy?



Never heard of him and neither do I care. But if he pissed you off as much as I did for stating the obvious, I would love to see his posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kooppyyy

Raduga said:


> yeah give iver atleast SYLVER A50 (or A70) if we can


 Whether be SYLVER or the 41 we need to attain missiles with quad-packed capabilities i.e. ESSM or CAMM, that will greatly maximise the ships potential.


Cromwell said:


> Ideally but then i should remind you Thales & MBDA already made itself " deep root " within our Gov. Not to mention Europeans are " flexible " especially on terms of aftersales which satisfy everyone


 Oh yeah definitely, hence I wrote we'll get Thales with SYLVER (if we're lucky) shoved down our throat instead hehe. But what Chestnut wrote regarding this also made sense. Raytheon can try to uproot Thales' grip in the region. The whole region navy has been largely Europhile when it comes to equipment, now with shift in the U.S foreign policy towards the region, could be a solid driver for Raytheon to concert up an effort to uproot Thales grip






Cromwell said:


> Have you btw heard or read any rumour about Leopards ? I thought a while ago maybe 3 or 4 years ago i heard about other probable procurement from certain European Armed Forces reserve


Yea there was an interest in procuring the old Leopard 2A4E from the Spanish stock awhile ago wasn't there? What I heard was the reserve was too rundown to refurb. I'm more curious if there any plans to upgrade the rest of the 2A4 to 2RI standard? And when are we going to install those damn slat armour, looks so bare without it!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271296175920959488
Interesting to see the engineers got the first dibs on Pandur, also good to see our Pandur comes in the up-armoured version


----------



## striver44




----------



## Nike

If Indonesia already had the capital and political bargain , it will acquired F 15 since long. Heck even Soeharto already looking for A10 Warthog to boost Seroja campaign. In current situation where USA looking for partner to contain China (the thing Indonesia itself found increasingly aggresive by each passing years), it will be better to acquired the best platform USA can offer, like F15 combo with F 35. To acquire Su 35 is very no brainer as China had acquired them before us and already scrutinized them and perform many assessment. You are sure to acquire a platform your enemy had already full knowledge about them. That's one of the reason Indonesia officers very wary and pull out from Su 35 deals, as China increasingly put their presence over Northern Natuna sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-123456

Nike said:


> If Indonesia already had the capital and political bargain , it will acquired F 15 since long. Heck even Soeharto already looking for A10 Warthog to boost Seroja campaign. In current situation where USA looking for partner to contain China (the thing Indonesia itself found increasingly aggresive by each passing years), it will be better to acquired the best platform USA can offer, like F15 combo with F 35. To acquire Su 35 is very no brainer as China had acquired them before us and already scrutinized them and perform many assessment. You are sure to acquire a platform your enemy had already full knowledge about them. That's one of the reason Indonesia officers very wary and pull out from Su 35 deals, as China increasingly put their presence over Northern Natuna sea.


Why not F-35 combined with KFX/IFX ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

T-123456 said:


> Why not F-35 combined with KFX/IFX ?



Thats a long way, the KFX itself Will be tested for around 2022_2024, certification Will taking a long time around a decade since the prototypes flying. So thats a long time indeed. And China Will be already with around 4 to five aircraft carrier around mid 2030


----------



## striver44

*Korean MoD Held First KF-X Emergency Response Meeting*

13 Juni 2020





KF-X fighter (image : KAI)

[Asian Economy] Minister of Defense Chung Kyung-Doo presided over a meeting to deal with contributions to the Korean-style next-generation fighter (KF-X) project on the 6th. The KF-X business held a working-level meeting this year, but this is the first meeting held by Minister Chung. This is because the KF-X project had an emergency as Indonesian co-participation in KF-X increased the amount of unpaid contributions.

The meeting was attended by key aides, including Deputy Minister of Defense Park Jae-Min, Director of Defense Affairs Wang Jeong-Hong, and Deputy Defense Minister Kang Eun-Ho. It was reported that Minister Chung pointed out the situation where KF-X's development cost was insufficiently short, and instructed them to find a way to cover the project cost.

KF-X has been in progress since 2016, and a total of 18 trillion won in development costs, including development costs (about 8 trillion won) and mass production costs (about 10 trillion won), will be invested. Upon completion of the KF-X development by 2026, the Air Force plans to mass-produce 120 aircraft and Indonesia 50 aircraft. The project cost was shared by the Korean government at 60%, Indonesia at 20%, and Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) at a rate of 20%, to jointly invest the KF-X development project cost. In order for the project to proceed normally, Indonesia had to pay 6235 billion to the Korean government by last year, out of a total of 1.7 trillion won by 2026.





Korea Coast Guard operates CN-235 for maritime patrol (photo : Hyeonwoo Noh)

However, the amount paid by Indonesia until last year was only 2272 billion won. It is known that Indonesia hopes to pay in-kind contributions such as CN-235 transporters, ground equipment, and adult clothing. It also claims to extend the payment deadline and expand KF-X technology transfer. When President Joko Wido and Indonesia visited Korea in September 2018, he showed his willingness to renegotiate by asking President Moon Jae-In to reduce the share of KF-X project contributions from 20% to 15%.

The government is in trouble. In addition, reports that Indonesia is leaving the KF-X business and considering purchasing a French fighter, 'Rafale', led to France. If left unchanged, it is feared that the KF-X business with Indonesia will face difficulties. In the worst case, the export performance of Indonesia's 50s disappeared, which forced the production cost per fighter to increase, and the KAI and the Ministry of National Defense also had no sharp point to provide additional resources.

A government official said, "If Indonesia does not pay contributions this year, it may be inevitable that the development schedule will be disrupted.





****


----------



## Cromwell

striver44 said:


> *Korean MoD Held First KF-X Emergency Response Meeting*
> 
> 13 Juni 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KF-X fighter (image : KAI)
> 
> [Asian Economy] Minister of Defense Chung Kyung-Doo presided over a meeting to deal with contributions to the Korean-style next-generation fighter (KF-X) project on the 6th. The KF-X business held a working-level meeting this year, but this is the first meeting held by Minister Chung. This is because the KF-X project had an emergency as Indonesian co-participation in KF-X increased the amount of unpaid contributions.
> 
> The meeting was attended by key aides, including Deputy Minister of Defense Park Jae-Min, Director of Defense Affairs Wang Jeong-Hong, and Deputy Defense Minister Kang Eun-Ho. It was reported that Minister Chung pointed out the situation where KF-X's development cost was insufficiently short, and instructed them to find a way to cover the project cost.
> 
> KF-X has been in progress since 2016, and a total of 18 trillion won in development costs, including development costs (about 8 trillion won) and mass production costs (about 10 trillion won), will be invested. Upon completion of the KF-X development by 2026, the Air Force plans to mass-produce 120 aircraft and Indonesia 50 aircraft. The project cost was shared by the Korean government at 60%, Indonesia at 20%, and Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) at a rate of 20%, to jointly invest the KF-X development project cost. In order for the project to proceed normally, Indonesia had to pay 6235 billion to the Korean government by last year, out of a total of 1.7 trillion won by 2026.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korea Coast Guard operates CN-235 for maritime patrol (photo : Hyeonwoo Noh)
> 
> However, the amount paid by Indonesia until last year was only 2272 billion won. It is known that Indonesia hopes to pay in-kind contributions such as CN-235 transporters, ground equipment, and adult clothing. It also claims to extend the payment deadline and expand KF-X technology transfer. When President Joko Wido and Indonesia visited Korea in September 2018, he showed his willingness to renegotiate by asking President Moon Jae-In to reduce the share of KF-X project contributions from 20% to 15%.
> 
> The government is in trouble. In addition, reports that Indonesia is leaving the KF-X business and considering purchasing a French fighter, 'Rafale', led to France. If left unchanged, it is feared that the KF-X business with Indonesia will face difficulties. In the worst case, the export performance of Indonesia's 50s disappeared, which forced the production cost per fighter to increase, and the KAI and the Ministry of National Defense also had no sharp point to provide additional resources.
> 
> A government official said, "If Indonesia does not pay contributions this year, it may be inevitable that the development schedule will be disrupted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****


If we should leave the project there has to be a clear exit plan means something which satisfies both factions. I fear their reprisal in Arbitration Court, we can end up with sanctions heavier than the cost of the project itself and leave empty handed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> If we should leave the project there has to be a clear exit plan means something which satisfies both factions. I fear their reprisal in Arbitration Court, we can end up with sanctions heavier than the cost of the project itself and leave empty handed



I prefer to stay in the program and getting the benefit as many as we can. It is all about good name, i am afraid other Will be wary to cooperate with US if we are easily backing out of the program even when we are had signing the contract. If you are businessman, maintaining a good name is more important than short term benefit and profit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

flashback 2018 unloading vl mica for indonesian navy , source : Asean Security Observer & Lancerdefense











https://lancerdefense.com/2018/05/2...tuk-kapal-perang-tni-al-photo/comment-page-1/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

JCMan said:


> And no, we shouldn't fix a leak by throwing more water (money) down the drain. If indeed the Flankers are hurting our budget due to its maintenance cost, then splashing billions of dollars to buy a new type of plane and start our learning curve in terms of familiarization from zero again will not help our budget situation in any way, shape or form.



It'll make a dent in the short term like any other acquisition, but it'll benefit so much in the long term not only for budget but also in terms of readiness rate and combat effectiveness from datalinking as well as increased availability in general. 



JCMan said:


> So does operational range matters, or just screw all that cause AESA rules? We can't datalink a western avionic equipped Su-35?



The closest thing we have to a Western avionic equipped Flanker is what the Malaysians and Indians have with MKI and MKM, the western avionics they have aren't even for datalink, they're mostly for weapons employment like their Damocles targeting pod on the MKM. If you're referencing that militarywatchmagazine site that said we're getting NATO avionics for the Su-35 then I don't recommend that. I've had interactions with their alleged author and no offense, he just have bias against US/EU jets and he doesn't really a have a touch of whats going on here. Do you seriously think with CAATSA and current relations that the US would just be willing to give us datalink for our Flankers? 

Plus I think we should focus on using Link 16 for network centric forces since we have intentions to develop the capability and have signed an CISMOA agreement anyway 

https://ppid.tni.mil.id/view/32435994/pelaksanaan-kegiatan-cismoaccib-ke-17-2-di-hawai-usa.html


----------



## umigami

Indonesia f16 new official camo

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## striver44

What's wrong with lancer defence.....no more updates....


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> This, i've seen people in here always putting spare parts etc. as "masalah sepele" especially when govt canceled R80/N245 program.
> 
> Rather than designing new plane, it's better to invest more to build spare part, engine factory, etc etc. it's more profitable in long term, also increasing the local content for CN-235 and N219
> 
> What's the point of "karya anak bangsa" if most of the part and components is imported anyway?¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> We can build many variant from N219 and CN-235 so IMO there's no urge to design new plane that is the same class from that 2 plane.


Maybe the way we approcach. Make a bigger thing after that the detail or small part later.


Alex898 said:


> this talk about Russian vs US/EU military equpiment is quite interesting. but sometimes i wonder, why the embargo topics only came out when we are about to buy new jet fighters ? no one talks about embargo when our striking force navy ships is mostly equipped with exocet, what happens if US told France to not sell exocet to us ? (the same case with egypt Rafale), or no one talk about embargoes when our military transport aircraft only consist Herky, and CN (but CN engines are US made). now, we're gonna build 2 new frigate which I belive will use US/EU weaponry, and no one talks about embargoes ?
> 
> that brings out question, does embargoes topics still relevant when we talk about buying new toys ?


About tank or vehicle, some people still thin to have russian armor. Like marine procutemnt for APC whelled. Many people voted for bumerang russian apc with reason like marines usually used russian, marine persobel educated with russiian make vehicle, ig choose pandur adding cost and time for training etc (dont know it is right or not)

For missile, many people admire yakhont or russian made kilo submarine. Many poeple want iur industry capable like vietnam get licensed for KH 35 (remember IG post i shared on here) Embargo thing is in many field to worry (except in small arms likely we not worry about this)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Gen3115 said:


> It'll make a dent in the short term like any other acquisition, but it'll benefit so much in the long term not only for budget but also in terms of readiness rate and combat effectiveness from datalinking as well as increased availability in general.



Ironically enough, buying the F-15 to replace the Su 35 and the original Flankers in our inventory would actually DECREASE the operational expenditure. The F-15 shares a lot of parts with the F-16 to the point you can take out the engine of an F-16 and put it in one of the F-15 engine bays without modification.

In other news the US is planning on scaling back the MTCR agreement regarding the limited selling of heavier and UCAV capable drones to the global market. Think the Armed Forced should look into it.

https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...efense-industry-but-doing-so-has-consequences


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> Maybe the way we approcach. Make a bigger thing after that the detail or small part later.


Other way around


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> Ironically enough, buying the F-15 to replace the Su 35 and the original Flankers in our inventory would actually DECREASE the operational expenditure. The F-15 shares a lot of parts with the F-16 to the point you can take out the engine of an F-16 and put it in one of the F-15 engine bays without modification.
> 
> In other news the US is planning on scaling back the MTCR agreement regarding the limited selling of heavier and UCAV capable drones to the global market. Think the Armed Forced should look into it.
> 
> https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...efense-industry-but-doing-so-has-consequences


F16's F100 has different exhaust with F15 one right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> F16's F100 has different exhaust with F15 one right?


No it was only the different nozzles between the F100-PW-100 on the Eagle and the F100-PW-200 on the earlier F-16. Starting with the F100-PW-220 the engines started being interchangeable.

The current F100-PW-229EEP powers both the Strike Eagle and late model F-16's.


----------



## Being-Art

Chestnut said:


> No it was only the different nozzles between the F100-PW-100 on the Eagle and the F100-PW-200 on the earlier F-16. Starting with the F100-PW-220 the engines started being interchangeable.
> 
> The current F100-PW-229EEP powers both the Strike Eagle and late model F-16's.


F-15I (Israeli F-15E) uniquely uses the same engine nozzle as the F-16I Sufa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

Chestnut said:


> No it was only the different nozzles between the F100-PW-100 on the Eagle and the F100-PW-200 on the earlier F-16. Starting with the F100-PW-220 the engines started being interchangeable.
> 
> The current F100-PW-229EEP powers both the Strike Eagle and late model F-16's.




Our F-16 eMLU's use the 220E's right? what about the older A/B and C/D models though, they should be the same right?


----------



## Being-Art

Gen3115 said:


> Our F-16 eMLU's use the 220E's right? what about the older A/B and C/D models though, they should be the same right?


Yes, both F-16 eMLU and C/D Block 32+ (52ID) using 220E


----------



## umigami

Gen3115 said:


> Our F-16 eMLU's use the 220E's right? what about the older A/B and C/D models though, they should be the same right?


All of them use 220E version and cannot be replaced with stronger engine. If AU serious with new F15 procurement, they have to acquire F16v too to get engine commonality.

Seems like our 220E are a bit stronger than common 220.

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Chestnut

The older variants can use the F100-PW-229 if it's upgraded to the V standard as well. 

https://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/f-16v-viper-fighting-falcon-multi-role-fighter/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> The older variants can use the F100-PW-229 if it's upgraded to the V standard as well.
> 
> https://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/f-16v-viper-fighting-falcon-multi-role-fighter/


Well that's great. But looking at our mentality, I don't think our AF will pursue that capabilities (modernizing old falcon to Viper standard).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

We'll have to see. I think I read somewhere that the LM did offer to upgrade the Blk 32's to the V standard as part of the package for new V's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Taiwan project to convert their Block 20 to Viper standard. They still use 220, but their new Viper will use GE anyway so no need to change it to 229 I guess. 





Trivia: their test pilot is the same guy who test our eMLU Falcon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Being-Art

umigami said:


> Taiwan project to convert their Block 20 to Viper standard. They still use 220, but their new Viper will use GE anyway so no need to change it to 229 I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trivia: their test pilot is the same guy who test our eMLU Falcon
> View attachment 641348


Their converted F-16 block 20 to Viper Standard will use PW F100-229, while their new build F-16 Viper will use GE F110-129


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> We'll have to see. I think I read somewhere that the LM did offer to upgrade the Blk 32's to the V standard as part of the package for new V's.


I read that too, but forget where did i read that. But i found that KSAU said current F-16 fleet need upgrade

https://m.merdeka.com/peristiwa/mulai-tahun-depan-24-jet-tempur-f-16-akan-tiba-di-tanah-air.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

Is it possible to upgrade the F-16A/B's and C/D directly to Viper or do they need eMLU first?


----------



## Chestnut

Any F-16 can be upgraded straight to the V standard regardless of prior upgrades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Being-Art

Gen3115 said:


> Is it possible to upgrade the F-16A/B's and C/D directly to Viper or do they need eMLU first?


Both of them actually could be upgraded directly to F-16 Block 72 standard. but for now, our F-16A/B is already undergoing eMLU, so replacing F100-220 with F100-229 is better options, then the F-16C/D Block 32+ can be directly upgraded to Block 72 Standard


----------



## Chestnut

Agreed, the most pressing thing should really just be engine commonality, which isn't to much of an intensive overhaul in the grand scheme of things. SABR radars and other V related subsystems can be incrementally added onto the A/B's at a later time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia moves forward with talks for three more Type 209 submarines*
https://www.janes.com/amp/indonesia...rines/ZnlJK3dHVU9mZ28xajRJVkc5dVI5VFp1cVMwPQ2


----------



## Raduga

NEKONEKO said:


> *Indonesia moves forward with talks for three more Type 209 submarines*
> https://www.janes.com/amp/indonesia...rines/ZnlJK3dHVU9mZ28xajRJVkc5dVI5VFp1cVMwPQ2


this is 2019 article

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> this is 2019 article


Very likely, their new web still have some problem.
Could be they forgot to fix the date when migrating their article to the new website.

*Airbus C295 successfully performs wet contacts as a tanker*
In total, the aircraft fitted with the removable AAR kit, performed five wet contacts transferring a total 1.5 tons of fuel.




https://www.intelligent-aerospace.c...40/airbus-c295-tactical-airlifter-tanker-test

C295 tanker, too small.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Businesses
*The Greek SCYTALYS is taking over the work of the Indonesian Armed Forces*






15:55, 11 June 2020

CYTALYS today announced the award of a $ 49 million contract by the Indonesian Ministry of Defense, following an open international tender for the Integrated *Intelligence, Management & Control System for Indonesian Armed Forces.*

The project, which *SCYTALYS* undertakes to implement and deliver within a 3-year time frame, includes the following sections:

A) Design and development of the National Regular Data System.
B) Design and development of a Business Center consisting of a state-of-the-art C4ISR system, including the construction of new infrastructure where it will operate. This system will achieve the composition of the Common Operational Picture with the immediate impact of strengthening the Situational Awareness.
C) Interconnection of multiple Command Centers by all the bodies of the Armed Forces with the central C4ISR system.
D) Design and development of a Surveillance and Monitoring system, interconnected with the central C4ISR system in order to enhance the Awareness of Operational Status and Interoperability.

The program will be able to establish the National Framework for the Integrity of Indonesian Armed Forces, paving the way for the achievement of their Network Centric Operations, a critical factor in the modern theater of war operations. This will increase power for the Indonesian Armed Forces, significantly enhancing their capabilities and effectiveness and improving Indonesia's geopolitical power in Southeast Asia and the wider region.

_"We attach great value to the assignment of this project, which we consider to be of a strategic nature, as it will allow the Indonesian Armed Forces to acquire the necessary technologies and infrastructure (National Regular Data System, C4ISR system, etc.) for the implementation of the framework. Their interoperability and the successful conduct of a Central Business Network in the future. SCYTALYS is committed to delivering the complete solution, fully meeting the requirements of the Indonesian Ministry of Defense "_ , said the CEO of SCYTALYS, * Dimitris Karantzavelos.*

_"This is a top business success that takes advantage of the know-how, international experience and innovative technologies that SCYTALYS has specialized in for 27 years. This achievement demonstrates the potential of the Greek defense industry to undertake projects of this scope and with particularly high technological requirements. Through the Group EFA GROUP and recent industrial collaborations, the SCYTALYS aims to further expand its portfolio as an international supplier of technologies and integrated Network-Business solutions, Interoperability, Data Link and Command & Control Systems in the fields of defense and security "_ , he added by *Nick Papatsas* , CEO of EFA VENTURES.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

striver44 said:


> Businesses
> *The Greek SCYTALYS is taking over the work of the Indonesian Armed Forces*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15:55, 11 June 2020
> 
> CYTALYS today announced the award of a $ 49 million contract by the Indonesian Ministry of Defense, following an open international tender for the Integrated *Intelligence, Management & Control System for Indonesian Armed Forces.*
> 
> The project, which *SCYTALYS* undertakes to implement and deliver within a 3-year time frame, includes the following sections:
> 
> A) Design and development of the National Regular Data System.
> B) Design and development of a Business Center consisting of a state-of-the-art C4ISR system, including the construction of new infrastructure where it will operate. This system will achieve the composition of the Common Operational Picture with the immediate impact of strengthening the Situational Awareness.
> C) Interconnection of multiple Command Centers by all the bodies of the Armed Forces with the central C4ISR system.
> D) Design and development of a Surveillance and Monitoring system, interconnected with the central C4ISR system in order to enhance the Awareness of Operational Status and Interoperability.
> 
> The program will be able to establish the National Framework for the Integrity of Indonesian Armed Forces, paving the way for the achievement of their Network Centric Operations, a critical factor in the modern theater of war operations. This will increase power for the Indonesian Armed Forces, significantly enhancing their capabilities and effectiveness and improving Indonesia's geopolitical power in Southeast Asia and the wider region.
> 
> _"We attach great value to the assignment of this project, which we consider to be of a strategic nature, as it will allow the Indonesian Armed Forces to acquire the necessary technologies and infrastructure (National Regular Data System, C4ISR system, etc.) for the implementation of the framework. Their interoperability and the successful conduct of a Central Business Network in the future. SCYTALYS is committed to delivering the complete solution, fully meeting the requirements of the Indonesian Ministry of Defense "_ , said the CEO of SCYTALYS, * Dimitris Karantzavelos.*
> 
> _"This is a top business success that takes advantage of the know-how, international experience and innovative technologies that SCYTALYS has specialized in for 27 years. This achievement demonstrates the potential of the Greek defense industry to undertake projects of this scope and with particularly high technological requirements. Through the Group EFA GROUP and recent industrial collaborations, the SCYTALYS aims to further expand its portfolio as an international supplier of technologies and integrated Network-Business solutions, Interoperability, Data Link and Command & Control Systems in the fields of defense and security "_ , he added by *Nick Papatsas* , CEO of EFA VENTURES.


Possible for more contract in the future with the capital moved to Kalimantan, the Military HQ would also be relocated there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

striver44 said:


> Businesses
> *The Greek SCYTALYS is taking over the work of the Indonesian Armed Forces*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15:55, 11 June 2020
> 
> CYTALYS today announced the award of a $ 49 million contract by the Indonesian Ministry of Defense, following an open international tender for the Integrated *Intelligence, Management & Control System for Indonesian Armed Forces.*
> 
> The project, which *SCYTALYS* undertakes to implement and deliver within a 3-year time frame, includes the following sections:
> 
> A) Design and development of the National Regular Data System.
> B) Design and development of a Business Center consisting of a state-of-the-art C4ISR system, including the construction of new infrastructure where it will operate. This system will achieve the composition of the Common Operational Picture with the immediate impact of strengthening the Situational Awareness.
> C) Interconnection of multiple Command Centers by all the bodies of the Armed Forces with the central C4ISR system.
> D) Design and development of a Surveillance and Monitoring system, interconnected with the central C4ISR system in order to enhance the Awareness of Operational Status and Interoperability.
> 
> The program will be able to establish the National Framework for the Integrity of Indonesian Armed Forces, paving the way for the achievement of their Network Centric Operations, a critical factor in the modern theater of war operations. This will increase power for the Indonesian Armed Forces, significantly enhancing their capabilities and effectiveness and improving Indonesia's geopolitical power in Southeast Asia and the wider region.
> 
> _"We attach great value to the assignment of this project, which we consider to be of a strategic nature, as it will allow the Indonesian Armed Forces to acquire the necessary technologies and infrastructure (National Regular Data System, C4ISR system, etc.) for the implementation of the framework. Their interoperability and the successful conduct of a Central Business Network in the future. SCYTALYS is committed to delivering the complete solution, fully meeting the requirements of the Indonesian Ministry of Defense "_ , said the CEO of SCYTALYS, * Dimitris Karantzavelos.*
> 
> _"This is a top business success that takes advantage of the know-how, international experience and innovative technologies that SCYTALYS has specialized in for 27 years. This achievement demonstrates the potential of the Greek defense industry to undertake projects of this scope and with particularly high technological requirements. Through the Group EFA GROUP and recent industrial collaborations, the SCYTALYS aims to further expand its portfolio as an international supplier of technologies and integrated Network-Business solutions, Interoperability, Data Link and Command & Control Systems in the fields of defense and security "_ , he added by *Nick Papatsas* , CEO of EFA VENTURES.


now they really put Network centric warfare into implementation , looking forward to this system , any country use the same solutions such as this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> now they really put Network centric warfare into implementation , looking forward to this system , any country use the same solutions such as this ?


you mean network centric warfare?? I'm sure the Singaporeans and Thais are ahead of us already....



but why greek????


----------



## Raduga

striver44 said:


> you mean network centric warfare?? I'm sure the Singaporeans and Thais are ahead of us already....
> 
> 
> 
> but why greek????


the one that SCYTALYS provide i mean .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> the one that SCYTALYS provide i mean .


ohhhh , yes they have for the romanians

https://www.scytalys.com/3689-2/


*edit
this is a tactical data link they provide for the romanian navy, meanwhile ours will be a joint service national C4ISR.


----------



## sahureka2

a question:
reading this article in Russian
https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/5027362.html
the PT-76 light amphibious tank of Indonesia that received the 90mm Cockerill Mk 3M-A2 cannon will use the Ukrainian anti-tank guided missile Falarick 90 
https://www.luch.kiev.ua/en/product...k-90-round-comprising-antitank-guided-missile






Is this real news?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gen3115



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

Gen3115 said:


> View attachment 641395


Awwwww


----------



## Chestnut

striver44 said:


> you mean network centric warfare?? I'm sure the Singaporeans and Thais are ahead of us already....
> 
> 
> 
> but why greek????


Probably the cheapest out of the bids.



Gen3115 said:


> View attachment 641395


Isn't that just a regular Iver with the SMART-L dish removed?


----------



## striver44

Chestnut said:


> Probably the cheapest out of the bids.
> 
> 
> Isn't that just a regular Iver with the SMART-L dish removed?


Nope those are iver with very obvious rectangular shaped trs 4d installed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Is it confirmed that it would be a singular mast vs. the 2 masts placed on the Baden-Wurttemberg?


----------



## Gen3115

Chestnut said:


> Isn't that just a regular Iver with the SMART-L dish removed?



Well yea, but if you look closely, thats a TRS-4D


----------



## striver44

Chestnut said:


> Is it confirmed that it would be a singular mast vs. the 2 masts placed on the Baden-Wurttemberg?


Most likely single mast with 4 facing radars....looks simpler to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

sahureka2 said:


> a question:
> reading this article in Russian
> https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/5027362.html
> the PT-76 light amphibious tank of Indonesia that received the 90mm Cockerill Mk 3M-A2 cannon will use the Ukrainian anti-tank guided missile Falarick 90
> https://www.luch.kiev.ua/en/product...k-90-round-comprising-antitank-guided-missile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this real news?


Idk about the news, but afaik Indonesia don't use that missile. I do hope that Indonesia purchase falarick missile for Medium Tank.



Gen3115 said:


> View attachment 641395


SAM lol. Lets hope everything goes smoothly to the MoU signing.


----------



## striver44

Gen3115 said:


> Well yea, but if you look closely, thats a TRS-4D
> 
> View attachment 641403


Where are the mssr 2000?


----------



## Chestnut

It's that little rotating array in between the smokestacks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Gen3115 said:


> View attachment 641395


The sonar is not installed in the bulbous bow but in the sonar dome?


----------



## Nike

https://www.airspace-review.com/2020/06/12/italia-akan-dapatkan-enam-f-35-seharga-368-juta-dolar-as/

This one is good news for all of us,why bother with Su 35 or Rafale?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

Gen3115 said:


> View attachment 641395



Is this official layout? It's a single mast and no vls in front deck?


----------



## Chestnut

That's what I have been saying. By the time the Indonesian government makes up it's mind the F-35 would already be cheaper to buy and operate as global supply chains increase and production lines stabilize.



san.geuk said:


> Is this official layout? It's a single mast and no vls in front deck?


The original Iver have their VLS's located on the midsection, not the bow.


----------



## Nike

Gen3115 said:


> View attachment 641395



This is full proof design with large space for future upgrade. Hope they are using 127 mm rapid cannon


----------



## striver44

san.geuk said:


> Is this official layout? It's a single mast and no vls in front deck?


I don't remember any iver huitfeldt with vls installed on the bow.


----------



## Gen3115

Chestnut said:


> It's that little rotating array in between the smokestacks



I thought that was the Terma Scanter 4603



san.geuk said:


> Is this official layout? It's a single mast and no vls in front deck?



It's from shipbucket, based on available info, Iver Huitfeldt-class always had their VLS in the middle, it doesn't have the VLS on the bow like most ships


----------



## san.geuk

striver44 said:


> I don't remember any iver huitfeldt with vls installed on the bow.





Chestnut said:


> ....
> The original Iver have their VLS's located on the midsection, not the bow.



My mistake, you both right



Gen3115 said:


> I thought that was the Terma Scanter 4603
> 
> 
> 
> It's from shipbucket, based on available info, Iver Huitfeldt-class always had their VLS in the middle, it doesn't have the VLS on the bow like most ships



Yeah you right,i'm must be mixed up with something else

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Gen3115 said:


> I thought that was the Terma Scanter 4603
> 
> 
> 
> It's from shipbucket, based on available info, Iver Huitfeldt-class always had their VLS in the middle, it doesn't have the VLS on the bow like most ships


Going off the Baden-Wurttemberg I think you're right. It's the other way around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

striver44 said:


> Where are the mssr 2000?


I'm also looking for this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Is there any possibilities for our iver to be equipped with SM-2 as primary SAM? Or it's going to be essm-mica or aster-mica?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

Kansel said:


> Is there any possibilities for our iver to be equipped with SM-2 as primary SAM? Or it's going to be essm-mica or aster-mica?



Most people on the forums are saying its likely an Aster-MICA combo, if thats the case, I hope at least we can have Aster-30


----------



## striver44

Gen3115 said:


> Most people on the forums are saying its likely an Aster-MICA combo, if thats the case, I hope at least we can have Aster-30


According to @Cromwell there will be no aster.


----------



## Raduga

Gen3115 said:


> Well yea, but if you look closely, thats a TRS-4D
> 
> View attachment 641403


that's APAR radar , not an TRS-4D .
singular mast TRS-4D with 4 panel probably will look like this .









both picture gen and i sent were no official mockup and just someone who decide to create some insight "how our iver will look likes" , we'd probably wait when indodefence are happening , it could even be an elongated version of iver .


----------



## umigami

Gen3115 said:


> View attachment 641395


- trs 4d fixed array confirmed
- unfortunately they don't give space for volume search radar for future improvements. 
- No SAM decided yet.
- 2 millennium gun.
- is that leonardo 76mm super rapid or 127mm??
- no torpedoes?



Raduga said:


> that's APAR radar , not an TRS-4D .


The one Gen3115 give us definitely TRS 4D


----------



## Raduga

back then in canadian defence forum , they show some variants of elongated iver with SeaMaster 400 radar for their future surface combatant project .


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> that's APAR radar , not an TRS-4D .
> singular mast TRS-4D with 4 panel probably will look like this .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both picture gen and i sent were no official mockup and just someone who decide to create some insight "how our iver will look likes" , we'd probably wait when indodefence are happening , it could even be an elongated version of iver .


No indodefence this year for obvious reason


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> No indodefence this year for obvious reason


well it's obvious due to current situation , they were postponed until 2021 .


----------



## Gen3115

Raduga said:


> that's APAR radar , not an TRS-4D .
> singular mast TRS-4D with 4 panel probably will look like this .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both picture gen and i sent were no official mockup and just someone who decide to create some insight "how our iver will look likes" , we'd probably wait when indodefence are happening , it could even be an elongated version of iver .



I was referring to a photo I posted before this one (page 2020), I posted that one for comparison. 

me and everyone was referring to this: @Raduga


----------



## JCMan

Gen3115 said:


> It'll make a dent in the short term like any other acquisition, but it'll benefit so much in the long term not only for budget but also in terms of readiness rate and combat effectiveness from datalinking as well as increased availability in general.
> 
> 
> 
> The closest thing we have to a Western avionic equipped Flanker is what the Malaysians and Indians have with MKI and MKM, the western avionics they have aren't even for datalink, they're mostly for weapons employment like their Damocles targeting pod on the MKM. If you're referencing that militarywatchmagazine site that said we're getting NATO avionics for the Su-35 then I don't recommend that. I've had interactions with their alleged author and no offense, he just have bias against US/EU jets and he doesn't really a have a touch of whats going on here. Do you seriously think with CAATSA and current relations that the US would just be willing to give us datalink for our Flankers?
> 
> Plus I think we should focus on using Link 16 for network centric forces since we have intentions to develop the capability and have signed an CISMOA agreement anyway
> 
> https://ppid.tni.mil.id/view/32435994/pelaksanaan-kegiatan-cismoaccib-ke-17-2-di-hawai-usa.html





Chestnut said:


> Considering your counter argument is a fallacious sarcastic tirade, it is an ad-hominem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind I also said fighters with more proven track records and better avionics. Funny how you accused me of cherry picking but yet you do this not a few posts in. Also, it wasn't only me that suggested those factors are irrelevant in a modern day BVR scenario, but that doesn't matter to you, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the options I provided have been proven to be able to do the job with a much more proven track record, onboard avionics matters more than the raw technical data. IIRC not even the Su-30MKM is equipped with a TDL as France refused to supply TDL units to Sukhoi for integration. So tell me how exactly are we supposed to datalink and network with the plethora of Western equipment we already have?
> 
> Keep in mind it has already been stated by the Armed Forces that the Flankers can't share data with the Navy while on MPA missions let alone the F-16's, if we can't even retrofit a NATO compatible TDL onto the existing Flankers we already have, what makes you think a supposed western avionics equipped Su-35 would be equipped with one? Please explain.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine being the pot that called the kettle back.
> 
> And funny you mentioned it, I have stated numerous times here that I don't work for a firm anymore. I just still have numerous connections within the industry and government. The only reason I'm supporting the F-15 and F/A-18's in favor of the Flankers is because our Air Force is geared towards modern US equipment the day we bought the F-16's. Had we bought the Mirage I would have supported the Rafale currently being offered. And had we bought the Tornado then I would have supported the Eurofighter. The only difference between those and the Flankers is that despite what you think, the Flankers aren't very integrated within our modern day Armed Forces infrastructure. You don't even need me to tell you that for most repairs we have to send them back to Russia or Belarus. Not to mention we only started arming them with their weapons packages within the past 8 years. If we do have that supposed infrastructure you talked about, why is it do we have to send them all the way back to Eastern Europe for maintenance when Vietnam doesn't have to? Explain.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of him and neither do I care. But if he pissed you off as much as I did for stating the obvious, I would love to see his posts.



That "dent in the short term" will cost billions of dollars in initial acquisition cost alone, tell me how much of a "dent" will a squadron of a western equivalent twin engine fighters such as F-18 and F-15 cost us? Please elaborate. Then how much will the lifecycle cost be? How much will it cost us to build the supporting facilities, buy new weapon systems (bombs, rockets, missiles), train pilots, buy simulators, acquire maintenance tools and jigs, stock up on spares, train ground crews and maintenance workers, etc? How much time and effort will it need for us to build the capabilities and proficiency to operate the new type of craft efficiently? Please elaborate, since financial cost alone does not paint the overall picture. Time and effort must be factored in as well.

Swapping fighters is not like buying a new car. When you swap your old car with a new one, you don't have to learn to drive again since cars basically operate the same way. Good luck putting an ace Flanker pilot with thousands of flight hours on an F-18 cockpit and ask him to fly the damn plane without any conversion training. Thousands of flight hours on the Flankers does not translate into automatic veterancy when operating a new type of plane.

Then let's talk about the Flanker airframe, what can we do with them except to scrap them or give them away on grants to some poorer third world countries? Good luck trying to trade them in through the dealership because Rosoboron is still having difficulties selling second hand airframes from Belarus or Ukraine. Basically we will most likely write off billions of dollars worth of airframes that we just bought around 10-20 years ago.

That's what I don't like about some of you western fighter jet fanboys, always oversimplifying things and always thinking that we will only pay peanuts and will not spend tons of time and effort just so that you can have your wet dreams fulfilled. Can someone please get into details, crunch sama data and financial numbers, before pushing your agendas just because you think that fighter A sucks and fighter B rules because you said so, or because it have the one ring to rule them all called AESA radar and Link 16, or because you think that fighter A is "wholly superior" to fighter B without explaining in which aspects was it superior on?

And after all is said and done, billions of dollars spent, countless manhours dedicated to acquire the Flanker replacement, we will only be replacing a 4th gen twin engine fighter jet with another 4th gen twin engine fighter jet. I probably can justify wasting billions of dollars of taxpayer money on replacing the Flankers with a 5th gen fighter like the KFX, F-35, or the new European 5th gen design. At least we will be paying for the generational leap in capability. But if we're only getting yet another 4th gen fighter with similiar or debatably slightly superior characteristics then I say the smart money is to *PASS* on it, because it will not justify the hefty spending and painstaking effort.



Gen3115 said:


> It'll make a dent in the short term like any other acquisition, but it'll benefit so much in the long term not only for budget but also in terms of readiness rate and combat effectiveness from datalinking as well as increased availability in general.
> 
> 
> 
> The closest thing we have to a Western avionic equipped Flanker is what the Malaysians and Indians have with MKI and MKM, the western avionics they have aren't even for datalink, they're mostly for weapons employment like their Damocles targeting pod on the MKM. If you're referencing that militarywatchmagazine site that said we're getting NATO avionics for the Su-35 then I don't recommend that. I've had interactions with their alleged author and no offense, he just have bias against US/EU jets and he doesn't really a have a touch of whats going on here. Do you seriously think with CAATSA and current relations that the US would just be willing to give us datalink for our Flankers?
> 
> Plus I think we should focus on using Link 16 for network centric forces since we have intentions to develop the capability and have signed an CISMOA agreement anyway
> 
> https://ppid.tni.mil.id/view/32435994/pelaksanaan-kegiatan-cismoaccib-ke-17-2-di-hawai-usa.html



Oh and I forgot, if you're complaining about the Flanker's maintenance cost and readiness then you ought to know that the US had offered the F-15 numerous times but we rejected them every single time because we baulked after seeing their acquisition and maintenance cost numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

https://m.cnnindonesia.com/nasional...iminta-kirim-pesawat-pengintai-ke-laut-natuna

Good luck to insist for more Flanker when China obviously operating them far longer and had a more advance variant compared to what we had

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Selamat Jalan Jendral Leopard.. 
Masih ingat sekali kita bisa punya MBT ya karena dorongan Bapak Jendral ini..

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## san.geuk

@JCMan, IMO those Flanker pilots don't have to switch to another plane, just go with their current su27/30 until their engine lifetime end, no need to train them for another aircraft, for new aircraft you can train another new pilot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Selamat Jalan Jendral Leopard..
> Masih ingat sekali kita bisa punya MBT ya karena dorongan Bapak Jendral ini..


inallilahi , thanks for the leopard sir .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Rest in peace general, he is son of Sarwo Edhi Wibowo one of the most decorated general in Indonesia history

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

umigami said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Selamat Jalan Jendral Leopard..
> Masih ingat sekali kita bisa punya MBT ya karena dorongan Bapak Jendral ini..


yes his greteast gift as the chief of army staff are those leopards.



salute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Long time ago I read an article that He come to DPR meeting with plastic model of Leo and scorpion, then said something like this,
"Do you all seriously think this punny thing can beat something like THIS ??!"
Epic...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gen3115

JCMan said:


> That "dent in the short term" will cost billions of dollars in initial acquisition cost alone, tell me how much of a "dent" will a squadron of a western equivalent twin engine fighters such as F-18 and F-15 cost us? Please elaborate. Then how much will the lifecycle cost be? How much will it cost us to build the supporting facilities, buy new weapon systems (bombs, rockets, missiles), train pilots, buy simulators, acquire maintenance tools and jigs, stock up on spares, train ground crews and maintenance workers, etc? How much time and effort will it need for us to build the capabilities and proficiency to operate the new type of craft efficiently? Please elaborate, since financial cost alone does not paint the overall picture. Time and effort must be factored in as well.
> 
> Swapping fighters is not like buying a new car. When you swap your old car with a new one, you don't have to learn to drive again since cars basically operate the same way. Good luck putting an ace Flanker pilot with thousands of flight hours on an F-18 cockpit and ask him to fly the damn plane without any conversion training. Thousands of flight hours on the Flankers does not translate into automatic veterancy when operating a new type of plane.
> 
> Then let's talk about the Flanker airframe, what can we do with them except to scrap them or give them away on grants to some poorer third world countries? Good luck trying to trade them in through the dealership because Rosoboron is still having difficulties selling second hand airframes from Belarus or Ukraine. Basically we will most likely write off billions of dollars worth of airframes that we just bought around 10-20 years ago.
> 
> That's what I don't like about some of you western fighter jet fanboys, always oversimplifying things and always thinking that we will only pay peanuts and will not spend tons of time and effort just so that you can have your wet dreams fulfilled. Can someone please get into details, crunch sama data and financial numbers, before pushing your agendas just because you think that fighter A sucks and fighter B rules because you said so, or because it have the one ring to rule them all called AESA radar and Link 16, or because you think that fighter A is "wholly superior" to fighter B without explaining in which aspects was it superior on?
> 
> And after all is said and done, billions of dollars spent, countless manhours dedicated to acquire the Flanker replacement, we will only be replacing a 4th gen twin engine fighter jet with another 4th gen twin engine fighter jet. I probably can justify wasting billions of dollars of taxpayer money on replacing the Flankers with a 5th gen fighter like the KFX, F-35, or the new European 5th gen design. At least we will be paying for the generational leap in capability. But if we're only getting yet another 4th gen fighter with similiar or debatably slightly superior characteristics then I say the smart money is to *PASS* on it, because it will not justify the hefty spending and painstaking effort.
> 
> Oh and I forgot, if you're complaining about the Flanker's maintenance cost and readiness then you ought to know that the US had offered the F-15 numerous times but we rejected them every single time because we baulked after seeing their acquisition and maintenance cost numbers.



You don't think the Su-35's wouldn't cost billions either? Whole thing cost more than $1 billion for 11 jets, so theres not much difference when it comes to that. If we're talking about the F-15 you don't need to add much more when it comes to supporting infrastructure, weapons, spares, training either since we already established some of that from our existing F-16's. Like I said before the F-16 and the F-15 was made to complement each other their commonality don't just stop at the engines but other components as well. If our budget is limited, we don't have to buy that many stocks of new weapons since our F-16 fleet already has a stock of weapons that they can share with the F-15 (AIM-120's, AIM-9X/P, AGM-65, Mk. 82, JDAM,etc.), the same applies to a certain level for maintenance tools and spares as well since they have high commonality up to the point where they can interchange engines and the commonality doesn't just stop at the engines and armaments by the way, the F-15 and F-16 as well as the F-18 if you choose that, also share a good number of sub-components they can share with each other as well. Like any other new acquisition including the Su-35's if you insist would of course need time and effort to introduce and operate within the fleet, but I can say this though, you're going to have less time and effort with the F-15 and maybe a bit with the F/A-18E/F since we already have 30+ years experience with F-16, some of the foundations for us to operate F-15's are already here, if you want to just go ask Air Force officers themselves even former KSAU said it: 




I mean if we're comparing Lifecycle costs, dont you think our current Su-27/30 are bad at it already? They're probably the most expensive thing to operate within the Air Force inventory and with the needed overhaul to eastern Europe every few years don't you think the Flankers we have already have shitty lifecycle costs either?
Even if we buy Su-35 to complement or replace them it won't have the same commonality with the Su-27/30 like the F-15 does with the F-16. One example is their engine, Su-27/30 uses AL-31F's that arent even interchangeable with each other because one is from UMPO and one is from Salyut, meanwhile the Su-35 uses the newer UMPO AL-41F. At least with the F-15 and F-16 they can actually share or at least share parts for the F-100-PW-220/229.

If you're going to use another analogy again, then I'll use it again for you, this time with cars. You'd actually find it surprising that the cars analogy can also be used with fighter jets just like you did with iPhone vs Android which I gotta give credit to you, its a very good analogy to explain military datalinking. This is gonna be silly but screw it bear with me here, right now we're operating the F-16 and Su-27/30 as our mainline fighters, think of the F-16 as something like a Toyota Innova and the Flanker as like a Mitsubishi Pajero if you will. We're operating 2 cars from 2 different brands, we have the Innova (F-16) which is the daily driver and the Pajero (Su-27/30) as our weekend getaway car or whatever you wanna call it. Then lets say, the time comes that we need to get a newer Mitsubishi Pajero (Su-30 to Su-35) but we also have the option to get a Toyota Fortuner (F-15E), it'd probably be better to get the Fortuner (F-15) rather than the Pajero (Su-35) since we can get the Fortuner (F-15) from the same dealer as our Toyota Innova (F-16) and you only need to deal with that one Toyota dealer/shop for maintenance, repairs instead of having to deal with 2 different ones from different brands and I think we all know that the interior and dashboard of a Fortuner and Innova looks very similar to each other and even based on my own experience I got to borrow tools from my friends Fortuner to change a flat tire on the Innova I was driving and you'd have little to no trouble getting used to it just like the F-15 and F-16.

I don't see how us allegedly 'western fighter jet fanboys' oversimplify things when our preference of US jets are based on the long established US jet presence that is already here for more than 30 years (even more if you consider the Sabres, F-5's and A-4's), meanwhile you have EU and RU fanboys pitching in their jets solely because of political factors (which we can and have circumvented and have also considered) rather than financial and operational factors. At least our wet dreams require less time and effort to achieve and is more beneficial in the long run rather than just to appeal to the political benefits of certain people. By the way, I never said that Western jets are superior because of AESA and Link 16 (despite AESA being more and more relevant), I even said Russian jets are superior in flight characteristics but those aren't relevant when you're doing a BVR engagement from miles away. What I do keep insisting though is the fact that with our current established infrastructure, we are way more suited to operate US/western jets and yes, it will take time and effort, but probably less than if we're buying anything else. Look, if we're a country like Vietnam or Myanmar right now, I would probably be pitching Flankers, Fulcrums or even Felons all day, but guess what, we're not.

If you want my suggestion on what we should do with the Flanker airframe, I don't mind @san.geuk 's suggestion, just keep using them until they wear out, those things need overhaul and get sent back to Belarus or Russia every few years anyway. If other countries won't buy or if dealers don't cut it either, why not sell them to adversary air like Air USA or Draken? I'm pretty sure they'd consider having a handful of Flankers for adversary air, I mean Air USA literally bought the rest of the RAAF's ex-F/A-18A/B fleet. Plus I never said anything about having to replace them now when they're only 10-20 years old, but there will come a time they need to be replace, especially with the difficulty and expense the Air Force has in operating them.

I actually agree with you that we need to work on getting 5th gen's but that time is soon but not now, but the thing is we actually need all 3 workhorse, heavy fighter and 5th gen low-observable as sensor/sniper plane. I never said anything about excluding 5th gens, I think a lot of members here would know I'm a big F-35 fan and I want those in the TNI-AU fleet more than anything, but with the size and needs of our country we actually need all 3 and they complement each other, especially in a network centric force, which we are developing. Just look at the USAF for example, the largest and most advanced air force there is with F-35's and F-22's but they're still investing in F-15's to serve as the bomb/missile-trucks for the F-35's and F-22's. Point is I do see we need to get 5th gens as well, but I won't exclude that there is also a need for twin engine heavy bomb trucks that would support and complement those 5th gens you mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Long time ago I read an article that He come to DPR meeting with plastic model of Leo and scorpion, then said something like this,
> "Do you all seriously think this punny thing can beat something like THIS ??!"
> Epic...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

umigami said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Selamat Jalan Jendral Leopard..
> Masih ingat sekali kita bisa punya MBT ya karena dorongan Bapak Jendral ini..


Rest In Peace General.


----------



## Nike

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271960704057110528
This active program should be our priority, as Indonesia Navy required large number of Anti Ship Missiles for the next decade ahead as Indonesia Navy is in large scale expansion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ruhnama

striver44 said:


> why greek????


Dont know maybe cheaper, and also likely greek didnt harm us in political stance etc. Also we dont care about greek doing in their move etc. (Kan g mgkn kan kita tiba2 ditarik ke konflik meditarania turki vs yunani)



NEKONEKO said:


> falarick


Our medium tank came amd equipped with falarick right?


Kansel said:


> essm-mica


It is diffrence system. How we used essm and mica in one ship ? (But in some brochure mk 41 can load with mbda missile)

While f18 is cheaper than f15 but used diffrent engine with F16. Altough this maybe not problem if kfx come because kfx using same engine with f18 (i always remeber if i write KFX but i write kfc lol)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Ruhnama said:


> While f18 is cheaper than f15 but used diffrent engine with F16. Altough this maybe not problem if kfx come because kfx using same engine with f18 (i always remeber if i write KFX but i write kfc lol)



KFX use the same engine with Superhornet, the latest variant of F18.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gen3115

umigami said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Selamat Jalan Jendral Leopard..
> Masih ingat sekali kita bisa punya MBT ya karena dorongan Bapak Jendral ini..



RIP




Ruhnama said:


> While f18 is cheaper than f15 but used diffrent engine with F16. Altough this maybe not problem if kfx come because kfx using same engine with f18 (i always remeber if i write KFX but i write kfc lol)



If we already have KFX, I don't see any reasons for getting F-18's because their in the same class, regardless that they both use the same F-414 engine unless you want dedicated EW in the form of the Growler and personally what I find lacking in the F-18 is its lack of speed to be an interceptor, but at least it makes a good bomb truck with what it can carry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

F 18 using the same type of engine as T50 Ge. Need more T50 though


----------



## Gen3115

Nike said:


> F 18 using the same type of engine as T50 Ge. Need more T50 though



T-50 and Legacy Hornets uses F-404, Superbugs use the F-414, but from what I read the later blocks of the T-50 might have potential to use the F-414 as well.


----------



## Chestnut

As much as we want the KFX program to continue, with recent developments we have to assume the worst and go with something that can be of immediate use for us while still have commonality with the platforms we have in service.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

will korea accept if indonesia , let's say , change their payment debt into a contract instead , maybe if we procure another 3-4 squadrons of FA-50 , korea will change their mind , and both side actually gain something .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

How about increasing our shares in KFX project and get more concession, local build and export rights, etc.
We are participating in development for block-1, maybe permission to develop it further on our own.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kansel

NEKONEKO said:


> How about increase our shares in KFX project and get more concession, local build and export rights, etc.
> We are participating in development for block-1, maybe permission to develop it further on our own.


Not possible, it's T&C from the SK itself, even at first Turks want to contribute 50% on KFX project but got rejected by SK itself. In the end they decided to leave the program.



Ruhnama said:


> Our medium tank came amd equipped with falarick right?
> 
> It is diffrence system. How we used essm and mica in one ship ? (But in some brochure mk 41 can load with mbda missile)


It's because the rumored sam is between these two. I ask the same question with you why do even bother using 2 different VLS in one ship?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Wow interesting reading, specially between chestnut and others about the US vs Rusia fighters. It never gets old isnt it? That talks remind me of something I promise @Cromwell couple of months ago about our Sukhoi as a obrolan di warung kopi dengan seorang teman. Keep in mind that this is just obrolan warung kopi with no facts nor data submitted, its just simply nongkrong, nge-gosip sambil ngupi. I think he somehow involved in our latest sukro deal (not the 35 one). Pls keep in mind that during those time Rusia prolly in a different state of economic as the seperation of those states really hit their fighter supply chain, naval engine and what not. They werent in good condition economically and prolly acting like kejar setoran kinda move. I only share some conversations.

Gw: "Itu beli pesawat ga pake senjata?"
Temen: "Budget kurang boss"

Gw: "Life cycle/service interval mesinnya pendek amat sih? Ga lu omelin tuh org rusky?"
Temen: "Yah kan lumayan jadi beli parts terus katanya"
Gw: "wasemm"
Temen: "hahahaha"

Gw: "Kalo umur mesinnya pendek kenapa ga beli simulatornya? biar hemat dikitlah"
Temen: "Rusky ga mau ngasih (ga mau jual), kata mereka kita harus punya/beli dalam jumlah tertentu dulu baru dikasih (boleh dibeli) simulatornya
Gw: "buset deh segitunya kan kita dah punya lumayan banyak?"
Temen: (ngangkat bahu sambil nyengir doang)

What I can learned from the obrolan warung kopi was dealing with them is never been easy and have the tendency to be corrupted as the deal wasnt done like a direct G to G should be. 

On the other note it might not represent what sukhoi company culture and value, as all the deal must be done via Rosoboron. They prolly isnt much Sukhoi as company can do in certain area; for example if say they have new and advanced jet components that can benefit the sukhoi user to pro-long their service interval. Rosoboron might reject the idea to sell for some reasons.
So @Cromwell I consider my promised is done


----------



## Nike

Gundala said:


> Wow interesting reading, specially between chestnut and others about the US vs Rusia fighters. It never gets old isnt it? That talks remind me of something I promise @Cromwell couple of months ago about our Sukhoi as a obrolan di warung kopi dengan seorang teman. Keep in mind that this is just obrolan warung kopi with no facts nor data submitted, its just simply nongkrong, nge-gosip sambil ngupi. I think he somehow involved in our latest sukro deal (not the 35 one). Pls keep in mind that during those time Rusia prolly in a different state of economic as the seperation of those states really hit their fighter supply chain, naval engine and what not. They werent in good condition economically and prolly acting like kejar setoran kinda move. I only share some conversations.
> 
> Gw: "Itu beli pesawat ga pake senjata?"
> Temen: "Budget kurang boss"
> 
> Gw: "Life cycle/service interval mesinnya pendek amat sih? Ga lu omelin tuh org rusky?"
> Temen: "Yah kan lumayan jadi beli parts terus katanya"
> Gw: "wasemm"
> Temen: "hahahaha"
> 
> Gw: "Kalo umur mesinnya pendek kenapa ga beli simulatornya? biar hemat dikitlah"
> Temen: "Rusky ga mau ngasih (ga mau jual), kata mereka kita harus punya/beli dalam jumlah tertentu dulu baru dikasih (boleh dibeli) simulatornya
> Gw: "buset deh segitunya kan kita dah punya lumayan banyak?"
> Temen: (ngangkat bahu sambil nyengir doang)
> 
> What I can learned from the obrolan warung kopi was dealing with them is never been easy and have the tendency to be corrupted as the deal wasnt done like a direct G to G should be.
> 
> On the other note it might not represent what sukhoi company culture and value, as all the deal must be done via Rosoboron. They prolly isnt much Sukhoi as company can do in certain area; for example if say they have new and advanced jet components that can benefit the sukhoi user to pro-long their service interval. Rosoboron might reject the idea to sell for some reasons.
> So @Cromwell I consider my promised is done



They are quite pain in the ***, especially the local agent uhuk uhuk (trimar**) although i know them quite well as i was working there in the past , LoL. The comission is good actually  

but well their prospect is quite bleak since 2012 as Indonesia armed forces really really determined to adopt western Europe standard (Europe NATO) for our armed forces C4ISR , command control, logistick support and training modul standard. There is no way Russian system gaining traction anymore except for several small fry deals for APCs and artillery in which doesnt affect the whole picture at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fl0gger

Nike said:


> View attachment 641466


pak edie adalah sosok teladan dan salah satu sosok yang paling tidak di sukai oleh broker karena membeli leo lgs ke pabrik tanpa melalui broker...REST IN PEACE Bapak..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

Gundala said:


> Gw: "Life cycle/service interval mesinnya pendek amat sih? Ga lu omelin tuh org rusky?"
> Temen: "Yah kan lumayan jadi beli parts terus katanya"
> Gw: "wasemm"
> Temen: "hahahaha"
> 
> Gw: "Kalo umur mesinnya pendek kenapa ga beli simulatornya? biar hemat dikitlah"
> Temen: "Rusky ga mau ngasih (ga mau jual), kata mereka kita harus punya/beli dalam jumlah tertentu dulu baru dikasih (boleh dibeli) simulatornya
> Gw: "buset deh segitunya kan kita dah punya lumayan banyak?"
> Temen: (ngangkat bahu sambil nyengir doang)
> 
> What I can learned from the obrolan warung kopi was dealing with them is never been easy and have the tendency to be corrupted as the deal wasnt done like a direct G to G should be.
> 
> On the other note it might not represent what sukhoi company culture and value, as all the deal must be done via Rosoboron. They prolly isnt much Sukhoi as company can do in certain area; for example if say they have new and advanced jet components that can benefit the sukhoi user to pro-long their service interval. Rosoboron might reject the idea to sell for some reasons.
> So @Cromwell I consider my promised is done



lol isn't this what a lot of people here have been saying too? and with this kind of attitude, some people still insist we get Su-35's and even say we can get MRO and everything??


----------



## Nike

When we are looking for European solution for our Navy (Itver class with their terma solution and link Y and link 16 system), Martadinata class with their Thales solution and link Y and link 16 standard, CN 235 MPA, navigation command center built with US assistance, array of US made fighter and other European/ South Korean Made fighter, tactical missile using germany Made ground radar (Astros) and so on it is no brainer to induct a strategic assets like fighter from outside of the sphere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

NEKONEKO said:


> How about increasing our shares in KFX project and get more concession, local build and export rights, etc.
> We are participating in development for block-1, maybe permission to develop it further on our own.



Yes, from what I heard we can develop it further but of course the Korean IP should be respected. We will get the blue print any way since we contributed in design and will build some part in DI for all KFX/IFX and do the assembling and integration for IFX in DI. Just look on NC 212, it is developed by CASA fully but since we buy the license so we get the blue print. From that blue print and good relation with CASA, we can develop it into NC 212i and N219 is also developed from NC 212. N219 itself is totally own by DI. So if we want to build our own fighter later, we will not start from zero. Building our fighter in the future is not a daydreaming since we are projected to have 3.2 trillion USD GDP in 2034.

KFX is a decent fighter and have better range and speed than F35/J20 and have good prospect that our investment will come back later.


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> Wow interesting reading, specially between chestnut and others about the US vs Rusia fighters. It never gets old isnt it? That talks remind me of something I promise @Cromwell couple of months ago about our Sukhoi as a obrolan di warung kopi dengan seorang teman. Keep in mind that this is just obrolan warung kopi with no facts nor data submitted, its just simply nongkrong, nge-gosip sambil ngupi. I think he somehow involved in our latest sukro deal (not the 35 one). Pls keep in mind that during those time Rusia prolly in a different state of economic as the seperation of those states really hit their fighter supply chain, naval engine and what not. They werent in good condition economically and prolly acting like kejar setoran kinda move. I only share some conversations.
> 
> Gw: "Itu beli pesawat ga pake senjata?"
> Temen: "Budget kurang boss"
> 
> Gw: "Life cycle/service interval mesinnya pendek amat sih? Ga lu omelin tuh org rusky?"
> Temen: "Yah kan lumayan jadi beli parts terus katanya"
> Gw: "wasemm"
> Temen: "hahahaha"
> 
> Gw: "Kalo umur mesinnya pendek kenapa ga beli simulatornya? biar hemat dikitlah"
> Temen: "Rusky ga mau ngasih (ga mau jual), kata mereka kita harus punya/beli dalam jumlah tertentu dulu baru dikasih (boleh dibeli) simulatornya
> Gw: "buset deh segitunya kan kita dah punya lumayan banyak?"
> Temen: (ngangkat bahu sambil nyengir doang)
> 
> What I can learned from the obrolan warung kopi was dealing with them is never been easy and have the tendency to be corrupted as the deal wasnt done like a direct G to G should be.
> 
> On the other note it might not represent what sukhoi company culture and value, as all the deal must be done via Rosoboron. They prolly isnt much Sukhoi as company can do in certain area; for example if say they have new and advanced jet components that can benefit the sukhoi user to pro-long their service interval. Rosoboron might reject the idea to sell for some reasons.
> So @Cromwell I consider my promised is done


We live in vicious cycle of life and yet some people with their overly dramatic & over optimistic people still running around. Their days of daydreaming & overly yet unrealistic idealism are dead long ago, in this field only realists can make it works. We don't live by hope and theories, this field ( defence section ) requires decision made by logic & interests regardless principles



NEKONEKO said:


> How about increasing our shares in KFX project and get more concession, local build and export rights, etc.
> We are participating in development for block-1, maybe permission to develop it further on our own.


How many legs does the cat have ?


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Gundala said:


> Wow interesting reading, specially between chestnut and others about the US vs Rusia fighters. It never gets old isnt it? That talks remind me of something I promise @Cromwell couple of months ago about our Sukhoi as a obrolan di warung kopi dengan seorang teman. Keep in mind that this is just obrolan warung kopi with no facts nor data submitted, its just simply nongkrong, nge-gosip sambil ngupi. I think he somehow involved in our latest sukro deal (not the 35 one). Pls keep in mind that during those time Rusia prolly in a different state of economic as the seperation of those states really hit their fighter supply chain, naval engine and what not. They werent in good condition economically and prolly acting like kejar setoran kinda move. I only share some conversations.
> 
> Gw: "Itu beli pesawat ga pake senjata?"
> Temen: "Budget kurang boss"
> 
> Gw: "Life cycle/service interval mesinnya pendek amat sih? Ga lu omelin tuh org rusky?"
> Temen: "Yah kan lumayan jadi beli parts terus katanya"
> Gw: "wasemm"
> Temen: "hahahaha"
> 
> Gw: "Kalo umur mesinnya pendek kenapa ga beli simulatornya? biar hemat dikitlah"
> Temen: "Rusky ga mau ngasih (ga mau jual), kata mereka kita harus punya/beli dalam jumlah tertentu dulu baru dikasih (boleh dibeli) simulatornya
> Gw: "buset deh segitunya kan kita dah punya lumayan banyak?"
> Temen: (ngangkat bahu sambil nyengir doang)
> 
> What I can learned from the obrolan warung kopi was dealing with them is never been easy and have the tendency to be corrupted as the deal wasnt done like a direct G to G should be.
> 
> On the other note it might not represent what sukhoi company culture and value, as all the deal must be done via Rosoboron. They prolly isnt much Sukhoi as company can do in certain area; for example if say they have new and advanced jet components that can benefit the sukhoi user to pro-long their service interval. Rosoboron might reject the idea to sell for some reasons.
> So @Cromwell I consider my promised is done


This is a obrolan warung kopi jg.. ga bisa dibuktiin..
Sebenarnya Sukhoi itu ada kepentingan bisnis golongan tertentu..


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Not possible, it's T&C from the SK itself, even at first Turks want to contribute 50% on KFX project but got rejected by SK itself. In the end they decided to leave the program.
> 
> 
> It's because the rumored sam is between these two. I ask the same question with you why do even bother using 2 different VLS in one ship?


If we want essm just use mk41. Ig we want mica/camm use sylver. But in some LM brochure (likely i have share the link) there are some plan to use MK41 can launch the mbda missile.
But so far we know only ExLS capable launching camm missile from mk41 it is like an adaptor)

Can kfx became truck bom and have device like AMBER rack? Or maybe for more staltg using f18 style bomb bay

========================


Cromwell said:


> cat have ?


Four leg. What leg next?
========================


----------



## Kansel

Actually, I'm imagining KFX/IFX to be equipped with enclosed weapon pod (EWP). Would be gr8 tho

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gen3115

Ruhnama said:


> If we want essm just use mk41. Ig we want mica/camm use sylver. But in some LM brochure (likely i have share the link) there are some plan to use MK41 can launch the mbda missile.
> But so far we know only ExLS capable launching camm missile from mk41 it is like an adaptor)
> 
> Can kfx became truck bom and have device like AMBER rack? Or maybe for more staltg using f18 style bomb bay



Theres no certain payload and weight specs for the KFX yet, but based from the general specs i found, the F/A-18E/F has a bit of an edge with more payload and weight capability than what is projected for the KFX



Indos said:


> Yes, from what I heard we can develop it further but of course the Korean IP should be respected. We will get the blue print any way since we contributed in design and will build some part in DI for all KFX/IFX and do the assembling and integration for IFX in DI. Just look on NC 212, it is developed by CASA fully but since we buy the license so we get the blue print. From that blue print and good relation with CASA, we can develop it into NC 212i and N219 is also developed from NC 212. N219 itself is totally own by DI. So if we want to build our own fighter later, we will not start from zero. Building our fighter in the future is not a daydreaming since we are projected to have 3.2 trillion USD GDP in 2034.
> 
> KFX is a decent fighter and have better range and speed than F35/J20 and have good prospect that our investment will come back later.



We get what we pay for, have we been paying though?

And who said that KFX is faster and have better range than the J-20? The J-20 reportedly goes up to Mach 2+, KFX projected speed tops out at Mach 1.8 and we don't know its actual specs and capabilities until it flies and like I said before avionics, sensors and weapons specs are more relevant in today's world than that of flight characteristics, unless you agree with the fighter mafia that BVR is a fantasy, which a number of past conflicts as well as exercises have proven its not.

Although I agree with you that we need to be consistent and make a clear decision on what we want out of the KFX program, it is not an answer to the counter 5th gens, remember Block 1 is 4.5 gen fighter thats probably only going to reach IOC and maturity in the 2030's so we don't even know if the supposedly 5th gen Block 2 KFX is going to be made and operational, so by then we have to and should be looking into 5th gen options and not only relying on the KFX. Even in the ROKAF fleet KFX is meant to replace the lower tier F-4 and F-5 and complement the F-15K and F-35.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Being-Art

Ruhnama said:


> If we want essm just use mk41. Ig we want mica/camm use sylver. But in some LM brochure (likely i have share the link) there are some plan to use MK41 can launch the mbda missile.
> But so far we know only ExLS capable launching camm missile from mk41 it is like an adaptor)
> 
> Can kfx became truck bom and have device like AMBER rack? Or maybe for more staltg using f18 style bomb bay
> 
> ========================
> 
> Four leg. What leg next?
> ========================


 Further Missile Integration according to LM's Mk.41 VLS brochure, could launch LRASM, CAMM, Aster, FC/ASW and Barak


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Actually, I'm imagining KFX/IFX to be equipped with enclosed weapon pod (EWP). Would be gr8 tho
> View attachment 641693


This what i hope using f18 bomb bay adding stealthness, or if we just want carry more bomb maybe some device like amber rack.


Being-Art said:


> Further Missile Integration according to LM's Mk.41 VLS brochure, could launch LRASM, CAMM, Aster, FC/ASW and Barak


Likely LM want to reach customer who using MBDA or israili missile. They hope someday this country change to american made missile. Maybe. Or some source said for commonality in nato forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesian navy forced to open fire at vessel illegally collecting oil at Indonesia OPL*




The Indonesian navy’s Clurit-class fast attack craft, _KRI Kujang (642)_ was reportedly forced to open fire at an Indonesian flagged vessel _KM Tenggiri _that was suspected of illegally collecting oil from other ships in the Traffic Separation Scheme (TSS) between Singapore and Indonesia on Friday (5 June), according to a report by _Batam Today_.

At 12.45 pm, _KRI Kujang (642) _was patrolling the TSS area when it spotted _KM Tenggiri _behaving suspiciously; the vessel was believed to be collecting fuel from other ships in the Outside Port Limit (OPL) of the TSS area.

_KM Tenggiri_ was uncooperative and sailed further into the OPL area when _KRI Kujang (642) _approached to conduct investigations. It also behaved aggressively and ‘challenged’ the naval ship by threatening to crash into it.

The development caused _KRI Kujang (642) _to fire a first warning shot into the air. _KM Tenggiri _reacted by escaping towards Singaporean territory with the naval craft giving chase. 

_KRI Kujang (642) _fired a second warning shot in the air, and the third shot was aimed at the left hull of _KM Tenggiri_ before it escaped into Singapore waters.

The Singapore Police Coast Guard was then alerted to the Indonesian vessel illegally entering its waters and proceeded to take action.

At the time of writing, _Batam Today _noted the Singapore Police Coast Guard have yet to hand the case over to Indonesian authorities. 

https://www.manifoldtimes.com/news/...el-illegally-collecting-oil-at-indonesia-opl/



Cromwell said:


> How many legs does the cat have ?


4


----------



## Raduga

*BREAKING NEWS :*
Indonesian Airforce fighter reportedly crash in pekanbaru this morning , some report describe it was BAE hawk 209
https://pekanbaru.tribunnews.com/20...kubang-raya-pekanbaruterdengar-suara-dentuman










still waiting for the following news and development of the incident/situation.


----------



## Rayadipa

Raduga said:


> *BREAKING NEWS :*
> Indonesian Airforce fighter reportedly crash in pekanbaru this morning , some report describe it was BAE hawk 209
> https://pekanbaru.tribunnews.com/20...kubang-raya-pekanbaruterdengar-suara-dentuman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting for the following news and development of the incident



News like this really hurt the most, our AF is already lacking in number already and with this crash it's only make it smaller.

Hope the pilot is safe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

confirmed it Was BAE Hawk 209
https://www.antaranews.com/berita/1553592/pesawat-tni-au-jatuh-di-riau


----------



## umigami

How about the pilot?


----------



## Being-Art

umigami said:


> How about the pilot?


According to my friend, the crew successfully ejected.


----------



## Raduga

the plane that crashed


----------



## radialv

Being-Art said:


> According to my friend, the crew successfully ejected.


thanks god, pilot has saved


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> They are quite pain in the ***, especially the local agent uhuk uhuk (trimar**) although i know them quite well as i was working there in the past , LoL. The comission is good actually
> 
> but well their prospect is quite bleak since 2012 as Indonesia armed forces really really determined to adopt western Europe standard (Europe NATO) for our armed forces C4ISR , command control, logistick support and training modul standard. There is no way Russian system gaining traction anymore except for several small fry deals for APCs and artillery in which doesnt affect the whole picture at all.


Comission is always good! lol. But yeah, as I heard that their govt has merged mig with sukhoi I can only imagine things wont get better for a while for them. Last Egypt issued on their so called "brand new" Mig-29 was simply showed how the real situation in their aviation industry.

Tho they have made some great progress with the sukhoi engine AL-41F and the development of Izdeliye 30 engine, Zhuk AESA radar, etc. I really hope Russia can make a breakthru and end the west Jet engine monopoly and make Radar market/avionic more alive with their new radar. At the end of the day future will bring new era, perhaps we dont have to diversify with having Russian fighter. Maybe having some fighters with Russian latest engine will do the work. Who knows?


----------



## Indos

At lease one house get destroyed. Pilot ejected successfuly. I hope there will be no victim from the crush.


----------



## Raduga

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272377265976823808looks like the whole airframe is still attached despite crashing into a reinforced rebar concrete building .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Hope government give crash program to adding more fighter airframe, this to alleviate the already worse of our airforce condition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

Raduga said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272377265976823808looks like the whole airframe is still attached despite crashing into a reinforced rebar concrete building .



Unfortunate accident, thankful that the pilot survived, but how about the people in the house and neighborhood that got hit though? hope they are all okay


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272377265976823808looks like the whole airframe is still attached despite crashing into a reinforced rebar concrete building .


Nope, front section (cockpit, nose, etc) is gone. Maybe wings too..
Fortunately, yang ditabrak rumah kosong


----------



## Raduga

Gen3115 said:


> Unfortunate accident, thankful that the pilot survived, but how about the people in the house and neighborhood that got hit though? hope they are all okay


according to report , the house is empty , luck favor the owner live .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

ASTROS II just arrived in Tanjung Priok harbour, it's deployed outside Java island (perhaps Natuna), this shipment includes 27 unit of ASTROS II and it's ammunition

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> ASTROS II just arrived in Tanjung Priok harbour, it's deployed outside Java island (perhaps Natuna), this shipment includes 27 unit of ASTROS II and it's ammunition
> View attachment 641808
> View attachment 641809
> View attachment 641810
> View attachment 641811
> 
> View attachment 641811


is this a fulfilment for the previous batch or new one ? how many astross we had in total now ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Kansel said:


> ASTROS II just arrived in Tanjung Priok harbour, it's deployed outside Java island (perhaps Natuna), this shipment includes 27 unit of ASTROS II and it's ammunition
> View attachment 641808
> View attachment 641809
> View attachment 641810
> View attachment 641811


Maybe kalimantan, iirc there are already astros in Natuna, don't know how much.
27 unit, that's a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> is this a fulfilment for the previous batch or new one ? how many astross we had in total now ?


It's new one, total 63 unit astros II we have

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

NEKONEKO said:


> Maybe kalimantan, iirc there are already astros in Natuna, don't know how much.
> 27 unit, that's a lot.


mungkin lagi ngejar TOT .

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267132395003633664


Kansel said:


> It's new one, total 63 unit astros II we have


do you know how many artillery radar , Rheinmetall Fieldguard , that we possesed ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Kansel said:


> It's new one, total 63 unit astros II we have


Total 63 launcher? Or the resupply and fire control already included?
And how about this 27.



Raduga said:


> mungkin lagi ngejar TOT .


Mungkin, kemarin ada rumor tot dari avibras belum jelas bener apa engga.

But i am interested with the launcher tho, just modify it to launch RHAN viola. Commonality launcher unit between marine corps and kostrad. 
No offense but our locally built mlrs platform still need to be improved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> It's new one, total 63 unit astros II we have


At least there's isn't a fun-fun games going on this time like the M109 and the M113.


----------



## Kansel

NEKONEKO said:


> Total 63 launcher? Or the resupply and fire control already included?
> And how about this 27.


Only the launcher


----------



## Raduga

NEKONEKO said:


> Total 63 launcher? Or the resupply and fire control already included?
> And how about this 27.
> 
> 
> Mungkin, kemarin ada rumor tot dari avibras belum jelas bener apa engga.
> 
> But i am interested with the launcher tho, just modify it to launch RHAN viola. Commonality launcher unit between marine corps and kostrad.
> No offense but our locally built mlrs platform still need to be improved.


we should interested in all of it , including the platform , kan ga lucu platform launcher pake isuzu / hino .


----------



## NEKONEKO

Kansel said:


> Only the launcher


Noice.



Raduga said:


> we should interested in all of it , including the platform , kan ga lucu platform launcher pake isuzu / hino .


I am interested with the launcher (the truck), pake aja sistem hidrolik astros sekalian cuman tinggal modif kotak dan canister buat rhan.


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> Nope, front section (cockpit, nose, etc) is gone. Maybe wings too..
> Fortunately, yang ditabrak rumah kosong


All the more reason to replace them with the V's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

This is just my opinion.
Isn't it better to propose F15ex with PW F100 to US to replace su35 deal instead of F35 for now?
I mean, F35 still have many bugs, its cost per flight hour still high, etc.
We can wait for F35.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Being-Art

umigami said:


> This is just my opinion.
> Isn't it better to propose F15ex with PW F100 to US to replace su35 deal instead of F35 for now?
> I mean, F35 still have many bugs, its cost per flight hour still high, etc.
> We can wait for F35.


Of course, in terms of engine commonality and weaponry with the F-16, even if we buy the F-15 Advanced Eagle like Qatar and Saudi Arabia it wouldn't be a problem either


----------



## Whizzack

umigami said:


> This is just my opinion.
> Isn't it better to propose F15ex with PW F100 to US to replace su35 deal instead of F35 for now?
> I mean, F35 still have many bugs, its cost per flight hour still high, etc.
> We can wait for F35.



How many F-15s will USD 1.2 Billion get us...?


----------



## umigami

Whizzack said:


> How many F-15s will USD 1.2 Billion get us...?


Definitely more than if we stick with F35

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> Definitely more than if we stick with F35


Likely even more than 11 Su-35's.


----------



## Gen3115

umigami said:


> This is just my opinion.
> Isn't it better to propose F15ex with PW F100 to US to replace su35 deal instead of F35 for now?
> I mean, F35 still have many bugs, its cost per flight hour still high, etc.
> We can wait for F35.



2020-2030 timeframe is more suited if we want the Advanced F-15, but the F-35 is going to a lot more affordable after mid-2020's and especially beyond 2030's, if we want 5th gen we should work on it by then. 

Neat comparison I found for reference, may not be entirely accurate:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Whizzack

Chestnut said:


> Likely even more than 11 Su-35's.



More than 11...? If restored from AMARG stock perhaps... 
For new build F-15s more likely 4 - 5 units at best...


----------



## Nike

Whizzack said:


> More than 11...? If restored from AMARG stock perhaps...
> For new build F-15s more likely 4 - 5 units at best...



This up to you for what you want to get, the package i mean. Arabs prices tend to inflated is because they tend to get ILS for decades use, along with foreign instructure and maintenance support units

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

Whizzack said:


> How many F-15s will USD 1.2 Billion get us...?



Depends on the package, based on Qatar's recent purchase of their F-15QA, they bought 36 F-15's for $6.2 billion so that means each jet including support, equipment, training and armaments cost around $172 million. But keep in mind, this is the first time Qatar operated a US fighter so that means they have to establish all the necessary infrastructure and training to operate them. You could also look at the DSCA for Saudi's F-15SA purchase where each jet actually costs $200+ million but if you look at their DSCA list they basically bought a lot of spares, hundreds of armaments. I mean Saudi's DSCA list had them buying 84 jets but they also ended up buying 170 AESA radars as spares so thats why Saudi's price were a bit more expensive per jet.

So basically the price depends on the jet you buy (every variant can usually be different based on each country's requirement) as well as the amount of spares, equipment, weapons, training you buy

So to answer your question honestly even though this isn't entirely accurate, based on Qatar's purchase and Qatar's situation, $1.2 billion gets you 8 jets? But again, we're not Qatar or Saudi.

Reference:
Qatar F-15QA deal:
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017...s-62bn-contract-qatar-15-171223192108186.html
https://www.dsca.mil/major-arms-sales/government-qatar-f-15qa-aircraft-weapons-and-related-support
Saudi F-15SA deal:
https://www.dsca.mil/major-arms-sales/saudi-arabia-f-15sa-aircraft


To be honest, what we need to think about is not just the acquisition costs since Indonesia itself has rarely paid for big tickets up front, we mostly pay in credits. This is just my opinion, better to buy expensive now, but benefit from the lower operational costs, better efficiency and commonality in the longer term.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chestnut

Whizzack said:


> More than 11...? If restored from AMARG stock perhaps...
> For new build F-15s more likely 4 - 5 units at best...


No it'll be a lot more than that. The reason being the F-15 shares a lot of commonality with the F-16 so we wouldn't need to build up that much new infrastructure. Look at Kuwait's SHornet order. 28 new jets that costs $1.5 billion. It's that low because they already operated the legacy Hornet and thus didn't need to build up new infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*PREMIUM: US to gift radars to Indonesia and Malaysia*
11th June 2020 - 23:30 GMT | by Dzirhan Mahadzir in Kuala Lumpur

RSS

The US will provide three Lockheed Martin mobile radars to Malaysia and Indonesia, as revealed by a notice of contract action dated 9 June on the US government’s System for Award Management website.


https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/digital-battlespace/us-gift-radars-indonesia-and-malaysia/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

I wonder if our allocations is two radar set instead of one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

bogans overhead 

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## nufix

Raduga said:


> bogans overhead
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> View attachment 641851



Lol more like tribute money than aid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> bogans overhead
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> View attachment 641851


As expected coming from bogan


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> bogans overhead
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> View attachment 641851



Should let them swim on their Crocs invested swamp, fit for the bogans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

If chinese came to TimLes port they will scream


Raduga said:


> bogans overhead
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> View attachment 641851

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

terma investment in indonesia can corespond to our F-16 fleets need .















this can turn our F-16 into a growler

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> terma investment in indonesia probably corespond to our F-16 fleets need .
> View attachment 641914
> 
> View attachment 641915
> 
> View attachment 641918
> 
> View attachment 641920​
> this can turn our F-16 into a growler



Should taking Norway and Danish F 16 too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

umigami said:


> This is just my opinion.
> Isn't it better to propose F15ex with PW F100 to US to replace su35 deal instead of F35 for now?
> I mean, F35 still have many bugs, its cost per flight hour still high, etc.
> We can wait for F35.



It all depends on the task/purpose the fighters are assign to. With all the SU35/KFX drama that bring uncertainty I think F16V is the wise choice for now. F35 without good network centric would be a waste, F15 overlapped the Sukhoi (assigned task) that we have. Please keep in mind that buying fighter jets depend very much on the task or in other word the job that we assigned it to. Having Viper also can become a stepping stone/good introduction pilots and ground crew about the latest avionic technology and wont overlapping the other planed to have lets say SU35/KFX. As for SU35/F15/F35/KFX lets see what happen next. We desperatly need an airframe, please keep in mind that if my memory serve me right those hawks would be retired around 2024-2025.



Raduga said:


> terma investment in indonesia can corespond to our F-16 fleets need .
> View attachment 641914
> 
> View attachment 641915
> 
> View attachment 641918
> 
> View attachment 641920​
> this can turn our F-16 into a growler



They going to invest here? That would be great and surprising at the same time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Gundala said:


> They going to invest here? That would be great and surprising at the same time


based on their latest press , yes . 
https://www.terma.com/press/news-2020/annual-report-for-the-201920-fiscal-year/


----------



## umigami

Gundala said:


> It all depends on the task/purpose the fighters are assign to. With all the SU35/KFX drama that bring uncertainty I think F16V is the wise choice for now. F35 without good network centric would be a waste, *F15 overlapped the Sukhoi (assigned task) that we have*. Please keep in mind that buying fighter jets depend very much on the task or in other word the job that we assigned it to. Having Viper also can become a stepping stone/good introduction pilots and ground crew about the latest avionic technology and wont overlapping the other planed to have lets say SU35/KFX. As for SU35/F15/F35/KFX lets see what happen next. We desperatly need an airframe, please keep in mind that if my memory serve me right those hawks would be retired around 2024-2025.
> 
> 
> 
> They going to invest here? That would be great and surprising at the same time


If it's overlapped, why buy Su35 then?


----------



## 182

*Lockheed Martin Awarded $77 Million Contract to Provide of Mobile Radars for Malaysia and Indonesia*
June 15, 2020by admin

The U.S. Government will provide three Lockheed Martin long-range mobile radars to Malaysia and Indonesia, as revealed by a notice of contract action dated 9 June on the US government’s System for Award Management website. This effort is to acquire up to three transportable solid-state long-range surveillance radars. These radars must be capable of simultaneously performing air surveillance and maritime surveillance missions in the South East Asia Theatre.

The objective is to provide secure interoperable C3I (Command Control Communications and Intelligence) and Sensor systems supporting U.S. Joint Air Operations to US Government FMS (Foreign Military Sales) customers. These solutions provide partner nations with secure mission capability, able to interoperate both within sovereign space, and provide connectivity and interoperability with U.S. military support forces. This period of performance will be 48 months (4 years).




Lockheed Martin Awarded $77 Million Contract to Provide of Mobile Radars for Malaysia and Indonesia

https://militaryleak.com/2020/06/15...-of-mobile-radars-for-malaysia-and-indonesia/


----------



## Alex898

182 said:


> *Lockheed Martin Awarded $77 Million Contract to Provide of Mobile Radars for Malaysia and Indonesia*
> June 15, 2020by admin
> 
> The U.S. Government will provide three Lockheed Martin long-range mobile radars to Malaysia and Indonesia, as revealed by a notice of contract action dated 9 June on the US government’s System for Award Management website. This effort is to acquire up to three transportable solid-state long-range surveillance radars. These radars must be capable of simultaneously performing air surveillance and maritime surveillance missions in the South East Asia Theatre.
> 
> The objective is to provide secure interoperable C3I (Command Control Communications and Intelligence) and Sensor systems supporting U.S. Joint Air Operations to US Government FMS (Foreign Military Sales) customers. These solutions provide partner nations with secure mission capability, able to interoperate both within sovereign space, and provide connectivity and interoperability with U.S. military support forces. This period of performance will be 48 months (4 years).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lockheed Martin Awarded $77 Million Contract to Provide of Mobile Radars for Malaysia and Indonesia
> 
> https://militaryleak.com/2020/06/15...-of-mobile-radars-for-malaysia-and-indonesia/


if we were gonna receive these radars, does it means that we're gonna have to share the information of surveillance that provided by these radars with US ?
our government is okay with that ?


----------



## Nike

Alex898 said:


> if we were gonna receive these radars, does it means that we're gonna have to share the information of surveillance that provided by these radars with US ?
> our government is okay with that ?



Since we are signing cismoa we are very very okay with that

Not to mention Indonesia intend to bought F 35


----------



## Kansel



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Lasa-X

Kansel said:


> View attachment 642028


Any info about VDS for Martadinata class?


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> View attachment 642028



Imagine squadron of Itver class and Martadinata class side by side


----------



## Kansel

Lasa-X said:


> Any info about VDS for Martadinata class?


AFAIK, it's CAPTAS 2/UMS 4229 (based on Wikipedia cmiiw)


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> AFAIK, it's CAPTAS 2/UMS 4229 (based on Wikipedia cmiiw)


there should be a cutout in the back of the ship just below helicopter deck for CAPTAS deployment like this








but it's non existant on our martadinata




i guess our PKR would stay with bow mounted sonar + as565 panther HELRAS dipped sonar combination instead .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

umigami said:


> If it's overlapped, why buy Su35 then?



Overlapped here meaning with the same task/purpose carried by the fighters we have 2 completely different aircraft. SU35 share the same weapon arsenals and some parts with SU that we have, its like having F16 52ID and F16 Vipers. It also shares the same russian weapon arsenals. The designated deployment of those Sukhoi is already planned. I have posted long ago on why we put them in makassar and Iswahjudi (range for air interception, naval support range, patrol etc). Having 2 base with 2 different fighters and weapons will create logistic nightmare that can make fleet readyness suffer (fighter maintenance rotation etc).


----------



## NEKONEKO

What about the helicopter for the heavy frigate? Buy new heli or use unit from ska 100.
If we buy new heli, Panther (for commonality)? or something from the medium weight class?

How many unit for each ship?



Gundala said:


> SU35 share the same weapon arsenals and some parts with SU that we have


Not the engine tho, which is a very important part of a jet fighter.



Raduga said:


> there should be a cutout in the back of the ship just below helicopter deck for CAPTAS deployment like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it's non existant on our martadinata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess our PKR would stay with bow mounted sonar + as565 panther HELRAS dipped sonar combination instead .


No hull mounted sonar, they need to deploy their vds every time.


----------



## Gundala

182 said:


> *Lockheed Martin Awarded $77 Million Contract to Provide of Mobile Radars for Malaysia and Indonesia*
> June 15, 2020by admin
> 
> The U.S. Government will provide three Lockheed Martin long-range mobile radars to Malaysia and Indonesia, as revealed by a notice of contract action dated 9 June on the US government’s System for Award Management website. This effort is to acquire up to three transportable solid-state long-range surveillance radars. These radars must be capable of simultaneously performing air surveillance and maritime surveillance missions in the South East Asia Theatre.
> 
> The objective is to provide secure interoperable C3I (Command Control Communications and Intelligence) and Sensor systems supporting U.S. Joint Air Operations to US Government FMS (Foreign Military Sales) customers. These solutions provide partner nations with secure mission capability, able to interoperate both within sovereign space, and provide connectivity and interoperability with U.S. military support forces. This period of performance will be 48 months (4 years).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lockheed Martin Awarded $77 Million Contract to Provide of Mobile Radars for Malaysia and Indonesia
> 
> https://militaryleak.com/2020/06/15...-of-mobile-radars-for-malaysia-and-indonesia/


Im not sure whats going on the diplomatic channel at this moment. But this radar news and the flotila fleet of chinese Nelayan that is guarded by chinese coast guard inside our EEZ seems too close to each other. Are we leaning towards US more that it makes the chinese unhappy? If only we are smart enough to play our cards and take advantage over both sides ......


----------



## Raduga

NEKONEKO said:


> What about the helicopter for the heavy frigate?
> Panther (for commonality)? or something from the medium weight class?
> How many unit for each ship?
> 
> 
> Not the engine tho, which is a very important part of a jet fighter.
> 
> 
> No hull mounted sonar, they need to deploy their vds every time.


well their mission and task(reformador) is for OPV anyway .


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> there should be a cutout in the back of the ship just below helicopter deck for CAPTAS deployment like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it's non existant on our martadinata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess our PKR would stay with bow mounted sonar + as565 panther HELRAS dipped sonar combination instead .


Punya mereka lebih panjang 2 m dari punya kita, apakah karena untuk mengakomodasi vds? Trus bagian belakangnya kan lebih miring gitu dibandingin punya kita yang relatif lebih vertikal.


----------



## striver44

Gundala said:


> Im not sure whats going on the diplomatic channel at this moment. But this radar news and the flotila fleet of chinese Nelayan that is guarded by chinese coast guard inside our EEZ seems too close to each other. Are we leaning towards US more that it makes the chinese unhappy? If only we are smart enough to play our cards and take advantage over both sides ......


Happy or unhappy china will always be a threat and menace...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> there should be a cutout in the back of the ship just below helicopter deck for CAPTAS deployment like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it's non existant on our martadinata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess our PKR would stay with bow mounted sonar + as565 panther HELRAS dipped sonar combination instead .


Kinda weird and make me confused because back in 2018 Jane's mentioned that our Martadinata will use CAPTAS

https://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2018/04/indonesia-selects-electronic-anti.html?m=1
(I can't find the original source)



> Besides the radar electronic warfare equipment, Jane’s has also received confirmation from an Indonesian industry source that the Martadanita frigates have been equipped with the CAPTAS-2/UMS 4229 variable depth sonar (VDS) from Thales. This is in addition to the Kingklip/UMS 4132 hull-mounted sonar from the same company.



And also from the Thales itself(?), I don't know if this is legit or not.
https://web.archive.org/web/20180809015245/http://www.thales7seas.com/html_2014/platform1880.html

[in addition]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> there should be a cutout in the back of the ship just below helicopter deck for CAPTAS deployment like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it's non existant on our martadinata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess our PKR would stay with bow mounted sonar + as565 panther HELRAS dipped sonar combination instead .


Well Reformador Class probably the most advance version from SIGMA 10514 Class. How i wish we use Mk.41 VLS instead, with ESSM quadpacked SAM. We surely have kickass air defence.


----------



## striver44

Maybe we'll use CAPTAS for our 2nd batch PKR.


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Well Reformador Class probably the most advance version from SIGMA 10514 Class. How i wish we use Mk.41 VLS instead, with ESSM quadpacked SAM. We surely have kickass air defence.


the contract for their ESSM and RIM-162 are worth over 140$ million (for two ship VIA FMS) 
https://defpost.com/mexican-navys-first-pola-vessel-arm-reformador-completes-sea-trials/

how much did we spent for VL-MICA+Oerlikon Millenium worth of two ship ??


----------



## NEKONEKO

Cromwell said:


> Well Reformador Class probably the most advance version from SIGMA 10514 Class. How i wish we use Mk.41 VLS instead, with ESSM quadpacked SAM. We surely have kickass air defence.


Their sigma use mk 56, lets hope mk41 for the heavy frigate.


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> the contract for their ESSM and RIM-162 are worth over 140$ million (for two ship VIA FMS)
> https://defpost.com/mexican-navys-first-pola-vessel-arm-reformador-completes-sea-trials/
> 
> how much did we spent for VL-MICA+Oerlikon Millenium worth of two ship ??



Quite cheaper compared to us


----------



## Chestnut

I love it when people don't realize that US equipment is generally quite cheaper than their EU counterparts and the only reason we don't buy from them as much is because EU deals are easier to corrupt then US deals so they use the smokescreen of "eMbARgO" to scare people into not wanting to buy from the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> I love it when people don't realize that US equipment is generally quite cheaper than their EU counterparts and the only reason we don't buy from them as much is because EU deals are easier to corrupt then US deals so they use the smokescreen of "eMbARgO" to scare people into not wanting to buy from the US.



The hassle to bought US arms is come from their lenghty agreement and notification process (in which Trump put greater effort to simplify it), recently Indonesia lobby is quite sound within US, so there is not much barrier except those lenghty process when bought US arms, except you want to get them via commercial sales

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Gen3115 said:


> Depends on the package, based on Qatar's recent purchase of their F-15QA, they bought 36 F-15's for $6.2 billion so that means each jet including support, equipment, training and armaments cost around $172 million. But keep in mind, this is the first time Qatar operated a US fighter so that means they have to establish all the necessary infrastructure and training to operate them. You could also look at the DSCA for Saudi's F-15SA purchase where each jet actually costs $200+ million but if you look at their DSCA list they basically bought a lot of spares, hundreds of armaments. I mean Saudi's DSCA list had them buying 84 jets but they also ended up buying 170 AESA radars as spares so thats why Saudi's price were a bit more expensive per jet.
> 
> So basically the price depends on the jet you buy (every variant can usually be different based on each country's requirement) as well as the amount of spares, equipment, weapons, training you buy
> 
> So to answer your question honestly even though this isn't entirely accurate, based on Qatar's purchase and Qatar's situation, $1.2 billion gets you 8 jets? But again, we're not Qatar or Saudi.
> 
> Reference:
> Qatar F-15QA deal:
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017...s-62bn-contract-qatar-15-171223192108186.html
> https://www.dsca.mil/major-arms-sales/government-qatar-f-15qa-aircraft-weapons-and-related-support
> Saudi F-15SA deal:
> https://www.dsca.mil/major-arms-sales/saudi-arabia-f-15sa-aircraft
> 
> 
> To be honest, what we need to think about is not just the acquisition costs since Indonesia itself has rarely paid for big tickets up front, we mostly pay in credits. This is just my opinion, better to buy expensive now, but benefit from the lower operational costs, better efficiency and commonality in the longer term.



I wasn't really planning on looking too deeply into this, just a quick estimate of how many F-15s we can reasonably expect to get if we divert the budget for Su-35 to F-15s... Thanks for the references..!

However after looking into it I found some mistake in your cost assumption based on the article :
The value of the Qatar purchase for 36 F-15s is actually not USD 6,2B, but 12B... The 6,2B first mentioned in the article is only the amount awarded by the Pentagon to Boeing to manufacture the 36 F-15 airframes and is not the actual cost of the contract with Qatar.. and additionally, according to the DSCA article, the current purchase is actually part of an even larger purchase of up to 72 units for an estimated total value of USD 21,1B.. So the total cost for this initial batch of 36 units for a cost of 12B is quite correct.

So based on that, USD 12B/36 = ~333M / unit.. for a complete package..
If we take the Boeing contract cost it will be USD 6,2B/36 = ~172M / unit.. but note that this is for the airframe manufacturing cost only, not including anything else..

So with only 1,2B how much can we expect to get..?
If taking the Qatar complete package we will get : 1,2B/333M = 3,6 --> so between 3 or 4 units
If taking the Boeing manufacturing cost it will be : 1,2B/172M = 6,9 --> so between 6 or 7 units..

But there's no way we or anyone else (other than the US) can buy it on airframe manufacturing costs only... so what might be a reasonable package price for us...? The Qatar package cost seems split about 50:50 between the actual airframe cost (6,2B) and the rest of the project cost for support/infra/spares/training/etc (5,8B)..

So since we are not as cash rich as Qatar let's say we spend only half the cost on support (5,8B/2 = 2,9B).. it will then cost us about 6,2B + 2,9B = 9.1B ~ 9B... 9B/36 = 250M / unit.. so for 1,2B we will get 4,8 --> between 4 or 5 units..

But again we have to note that as in any other trade, the more the quantity we order, the cheaper the unit price we get... So the unit price for 36 units likely won't be the same for only 4 - 5 units.. so in the end, for USD 1,2B we will likely only get 3 or 4 units max...

Also do note that Qatar then spends an additional USD 1,1B for supporting services in a separate contract.. so for the 36 F-15s they have actually spent 12B + 1,1B = 13,1B ... almost certainly not affordable to us for now...



Chestnut said:


> No it'll be a lot more than that. The reason being the F-15 shares a lot of commonality with the F-16 so we wouldn't need to build up that much new infrastructure. Look at Kuwait's SHornet order. 28 new jets that costs $1.5 billion. It's that low because they already operated the legacy Hornet and thus didn't need to build up new infrastructure.



Simply impossible for new F-15s... and I'm quite baffled why you would even compare it to an F-18 purchase in the first place...


----------



## striver44

could anybody confirm that this photo is new, not from our January standoff with china.????

https://jateng.tribunnews.com/2020/...al-coast-guard-china-di-utara-natuna?page=all







Foto dirilis Selasa (9/6/2020), memperlihatkan Kapal Coast Guard China membayangi KRI Usman Harun-359 saat melaksanakan patroli di ZEE Indonesia Utara Pulau Natuna. Demi menjaga kedaulatan RI, TNI menerjunkan delapan KRI yang silih berganti mengamankan Perairan Natuna dari ancaman kapal asing yang ingin mengeruk kekayaan sumber daya perikanan di perbatasan Zona Ekonomi Eksklusif (ZEE) Indonesia tersebut.


----------



## Kansel

Some reading that maybe shocked you guys





And also this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

https://jakartaglobe.id/news/indone...f2Z2gLQjOTt4BgumjCRA88cxdTkHqI5S7kT_KH8Px0zOo





While aircraft procurement takes years to materialize, a thorough audit on the weaponry system can start without delay to prevent future accidents, according to Willy Aditya, a lawmaker with the House of Representative's defense commission.

"An audit on our defense system is a matter of urgency right now. All defense equipment and system in the TNI, including military aircraft, must be reviewed to see if they are still compatible with current conditions. The double accidents in recent days must caution us all," Willy said.

"I think the House will approve an extra budget for the weaponry system if it comes out from a comprehensive audit, which should also involve investigations of recent accidents," he added.

Willy warned quite a number of Hawk jets and MI-17 helicopters – the type that crashed in Central Java on June 6 – are still in service. An audit is necessary to make sure if they are safe, or unsafe, to fly.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

should the auditing done by external party / contractor / agency , rather than TNI internal ? i think this way , the "sprout" of either corruption (if exist) will be revealed.


----------



## SgtGungHo

Raduga said:


> https://jakartaglobe.id/news/indone...f2Z2gLQjOTt4BgumjCRA88cxdTkHqI5S7kT_KH8Px0zOo
> View attachment 642101
> 
> 
> While aircraft procurement takes years to materialize, a thorough audit on the weaponry system can start without delay to prevent future accidents, according to Willy Aditya, a lawmaker with the House of Representative's defense commission.
> 
> "An audit on our defense system is a matter of urgency right now. All defense equipment and system in the TNI, including military aircraft, must be reviewed to see if they are still compatible with current conditions. The double accidents in recent days must caution us all," Willy said.
> 
> "I think the House will approve an extra budget for the weaponry system if it comes out from a comprehensive audit, which should also involve investigations of recent accidents," he added.
> 
> Willy warned quite a number of Hawk jets and MI-17 helicopters – the type that crashed in Central Java on June 6 – are still in service. An audit is necessary to make sure if they are safe, or unsafe, to fly.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> should the auditing done by external party / contractor / agency , rather than TNI internal ? i think this way , the "sprout" of either corruption (if exist) will be revealed.



I thought Indonesia replaced their aging Hawks with T-50 LIFT (lead in Fighter trainer). What does Indonesia still operate hawks?


----------



## Raduga

SgtGungHo said:


> I thought Indonesia *replaced their aging Hawks with T-50 LIFT* (lead in Fighter trainer). What does Indonesia still operate hawks?


it's the plan , hawk replacement should be atleast FA-50 .


----------



## Nike

https://m.detik.com/finance/berita-...-tempur-hawk-209-luhut-rapat-bareng-prabowo/3

Seems Prabowo right now had a deep knowledge about the inner working of current admin, he is sought the prime minister advice before met the president

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> https://m.detik.com/finance/berita-...-tempur-hawk-209-luhut-rapat-bareng-prabowo/3
> 
> Seems Prabowo right now had a deep knowledge about the inner working of current admin, he is sought the *prime minister *advice before met the president


lol


----------



## NEKONEKO

SgtGungHo said:


> I thought Indonesia replaced their aging Hawks with T-50 LIFT (lead in Fighter trainer). What does Indonesia still operate hawks?


The Hawk will still be around for quite a while, and the replacement is still not clear yet.
The priority is F5 replacement.
The F5 already grounded for years and the replacement is still nowhere to be seen, the drama still unfolding.





The plan is for 21 new LIFT for 2020 - 2024.



Nike said:


> https://m.detik.com/finance/berita-...-tempur-hawk-209-luhut-rapat-bareng-prabowo/3
> 
> Seems Prabowo right now had a deep knowledge about the inner working of current admin, he is sought the prime minister advice before met the president


Maha patih. Well as long as he can do his job properly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SgtGungHo

Raduga said:


> it's the plan , hawk replacement should be atleast FA-50 .



I think Indonesia has options if she could wait. Boeing/Saab T-7/A will be delivered from 2023. TAI Hurjet is not bad on spec sheets, but I doubt they are able to secure engines from RR. I think both trainer jets will come with more advanced avionics and radar. 

The USAF is interested in applying modifications to Boeing/Saab T-7/A to make it a subtitute for A-10 as the US has to retire the A-10 jets soon or later, which means Boeing/Saab T-7/A will be very capable strike fighters with a strong focus on CAS missions where drones aren't practical to be deloyed. I'd bet they would integrate both AIM-120 AMRAAM and Harpoon.


----------



## striver44

SgtGungHo said:


> I think Indonesia has options if she could wait. Boeing/Saab T-7/A will be delivered from 2023. TAI Hurjet is not bad on spec sheets, but I doubt they are able to secure engines from RR. I think both trainer jets will come with more advanced avionics and radar.
> 
> The USAF is interested in applying modifications to Boeing/Saab T-7/A to make it a subtitute for A-10 as the US has to retire the A-10 jets soon or later, which means Boeing/Saab T-7/A will be very capable strike fighters with a strong focus on CAS missions where drones aren't practical to be deloyed. I'd bet they would integrate both AIM-120 AMRAAM and Harpoon.


no just stick with fa/50....we have much experience already with the type.


----------



## SgtGungHo

NEKONEKO said:


> The Hawk will still be around for quite a while, and the replacement is still not clear yet.
> The priority is F5 replacement.
> The F5 already grounded for years and the replacement is still nowhere to be seen, the drama still unfolding.
> 
> View attachment 642143
> 
> The plan is for 21 new LIFT for 2020 - 2024.
> 
> 
> Maha patih.



Thank you for information. However, I thought Indonesia has already decided on replacing F-5 fleets with F-16V or KF-X/IF-X?


----------



## Being-Art

SgtGungHo said:


> Thank you for information. However, I thought Indonesia has already decided on replacing F-5 fleets with F-16V or KF-X/IF-X?


 according to the plan,
F-16V actually as replacement for Hawk 100/200, while 21 LIFT (Most likely T-50 series again) to add a new LIFT squadron and replacing 1 T-50 that previously crashed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

We bought T50i from SK and if I am not wrong there is a plan to upgrade it to FA standard, but I never encounter any news about our T50i undergo upgrade in PT DI facility or in SK, not yet materialized or did I miss something? Or there is no such plan at all?

Indonesia T50i cockpit view.




In the video description, "6 T50i from Madiun".


SgtGungHo said:


> Thank you for information. However, I thought Indonesia has already decided on replacing F-5 fleets with F-16V or KF-X/IF-X?


You mean_ I thought Indonesia has already decided on replacing F-5 fleets with SU35, but now Indonesia is weighing down on choosing F16V or F35 if possible?_
Told ya the drama is still unfolding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

SgtGungHo said:


> However, I thought Indonesia has already decided on replacing F-5 fleets with F-16V or KF-X/IF-X?



We will never know...



Being-Art said:


> according to the plan,
> F-16V actually as replacement for Hawk 100/200, while 21 LIFT (Most likely T-50 series again) to add a new LIFT squadron and replacing 1 T-50 that previously crashed


The new squadron is needed to train up more pilots for the incoming fighters. More line fighters = more LIFT frames to train up pilots faster.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SgtGungHo

Chestnut said:


> We will never know...
> 
> 
> The new squadron is needed to train up more pilots for the incoming fighters. More line fighters = more LIFT frames to train up pilots faster.



It seems like Air Force around the world is suffering the same problem. A lot of talks, budget contrains and no actual results.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

SgtGungHo said:


> It seems like Air Force around the world is suffering the same problem. A lot of talks, budget contrains and no actual results.



The difference is the scale, budget constraint of US Air Force definitely different from Indonesia Air Force although they use the same words

Seems our neighbour down under had some difficulties with their own Hawk , especially the Turbomecca adour engine in which seems not so reliable

https://www.asiapacificdefensejournal.com/2020/06/australia-releases-rfi-for-potential.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SgtGungHo

NEKONEKO said:


> We bought T50i from SK and if I am not wrong there is a plan to upgrade it to FA standard, but I never encounter any news about our T50i undergo upgrade in PT DI facility or in SK, not yet materialized or did I miss something? Or there is no such plan at all?
> 
> Indonesia T50i cockpit view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the video description, "6 T50i from Madiun".
> 
> You mean_ I thought Indonesia has already decided on replacing F-5 fleets with SU35, but now Indonesia is weighing down on choosing F16V or F35 if possible?_
> Told ya the drama is still unfolding.



Due to high demand of BVR capabilities in ASEAN, the Korean government has laid out plans to equip FA-50 with AESA radar, sniper targeting pod and AIM-120 medium range missiles. Again, I don't think Indonesia needs to rush. Perhaps, South Korea may end up offering FA-20 Block 20 to both Indonesia and Malaysia in volumes to reduce the unit cost.

I understand. Like I said, too many speculations. Budget shortfall. No end results. Just like the virus, it seems like everyone is exposed to the problems.



Nike said:


> The difference is the scale, budget constraint of US Air Force definitely different from Indonesia Air Force although they use the same words
> 
> Seems our neighbour down under had some difficulties with their own Hawk , especially the Turbomecca adour engine in which seems not so reliable
> 
> https://www.asiapacificdefensejournal.com/2020/06/australia-releases-rfi-for-potential.html?m=1



Correct. However, I am 100% sure that Australia will end up getting Boeing/Saab T-7/A for a replacement. RAAF won't consider any other candidate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

SgtGungHo said:


> Due to high demand of BVR capabilities in ASEAN, the Korean government has laid out plans to equip FA-50 with AESA radar, sniper targeting pod and AIM-120 medium range missiles. Again, I don't think Indonesia needs to rush. Perhaps, South Korea may end up offering FA-20 Block 20 to both Indonesia and Malaysia in volumes to reduce the unit cost.
> 
> I understand. Like I said, too many speculations. Budget shortfall. No end results. Just like the virus, it seems like everyone is exposed to the problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. However, I am 100% sure that Australia will end up getting Boeing/Saab T-7/A for a replacement. RAAF won't consider any other candidate.



The Australian Will chose T7A to ride over USAF program and Australia Boeing partnership has going on very deeply

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*KSAU Stop Pengoperasian Pesawat Hawk Hingga Investigasi Tuntas*

16 Juni 2020





Pesawat Hawk 200 dari Skadron Udara 12 Wing 6 Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin (Rsn) Pekanbaru (photo : Lanud RSn)


KEPALA Staf TNI Angkatan Udara Marsekal TNI Fadjar Prasetyo mengatakan akan menghentikan sementara aktivitas penerbangan Hawk yang memperkuat Skadron Udara 12 Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin Pekanbaru selama proses investigasi itu pula. 

"Setelah kejadian ini, saya perintahkan untuk stop flying (terbang) dulu. Saya tidak nyatakan ini grounded, kita stop dulu pengoperasiannya untuk melaksanakan proses investigasi," ujarnya.

Sesaat sebelum jatuh, Lettu Pnb Aprianto Ismail, pilot tunggal pesawat itu sempat melaporkan terjadi keganjilan pada bagian mesin. Kemudian, lampu indikator peringatan juga menyala yang mengindikasikan adanya kerusakan bagian mesin. 

Selain itu, pilot juga sempat merasakan adanya suara ledakan pada bagian mesin hingga mesin pesawat buatan Inggris itu benar-benar kehilangan daya hingga terhempas dan jatuh menimpa rumah warga. 

Lokasi jatuhnya pesawat, lanjut jenderal bintang empat itu, berada sekitar dua kilometer dari ujung landasan. Pesawat juga diketahui berada 500 kaki ketika kehilangan tenaga dan jatuh menimpa rumah warga. 

Beruntung, rumah warga yang hancur akibat tertimpa badan burung besi itu dalam keadaan kosong. Fadjar juga memastikan kondisi pilot dalam keadaan baik dan tidak ada korban jiwa dalam insiden itu. 

"Penerbang melaporkan terjadi keanehan di mesin. Ada suara aneh diikuti lampu peringatan menyala ketika terjadi sesuatu tidak benar di mesin. Mesin kemudian kehilangan tenaga atau lost power. Namun pada saat itu komunikasi masih normal dan pilot memutuskan untuk eject dengan kursi pelontar," urainya. (Media Indonesia)





Helikopter Mi-17 TNI AD (photo : MDC Aviation)

*DPR Desak Audit Seluruh Alutsista TNI*

BELUM lama Heli angkut militer jenis MI-17 jatuh di Kendal, Jawa Tengah, kini pesawat latih tempur jenis Hawk 200 di Pekanbaru, Riau. Beruntung pilot pesawat tempur berhasil menyelamatkan diri. 

Menanggapi hal ini, anggota komisi I DPR, Willy Aditya, mendesak Kementerian Pertahanan untuk melakukan audit terhadap alutsista yang dimiliki TNI. Hal ini penting dilakukan sebagai bagian dari penguatan sistem pertahanan nasional.

Willy menjelaskan anggaran pertahanan dalam APBN dalam beberapa tahun kebelakang selalu menempati salah satu yang tertinggi. Walau demikian anggaran ini harus berbagi dengan banyak lembaga. Karena itu dia menegaskan audit sistem pertahanan dapat menjadi dasar bagi DPR untuk menyetujui pertambahan anggaran untuk penyediaan alutsista. 

“Saya rasa DPR akan menyetujui penambahan anggaran alutsista jika audit komprehensif dilakukan termasuk hasil investigasi terhadap sejumlah kecelakaan alutsista. Jadi anggaran yang dikeluarkan itu akan punya dasar yang kuat,” ucapnya. 

Legislator dari dapil Jatim XI ini menegaskan terhadap sejumlah insiden kecelakaan pesawat dan heli latih, Kementerian Pertahanan dan lembaga profesional independent perlu melakukan audit investigatif. Menurutnya, menemukan penyebab jatuhnya pesawat dan heli ini penting agar dapat ditindakluti terhadap pesawat dan heli sejenis yang masih dimiliki. 

“Kita masih memiliki banyak Hawk 200 dan Mi-17 yang masih operasional. Maka menemukan penyebab kecelakaan sangat penting dan mendesak. Kalau perlu di grounded dahulu pesawat dan heli dari jenis yang mengalami kecelakaan sampai ada kepastian penyebabnya,” katanya. 

Willy menegaskan DPR akan mendukung Kemenhan dan TNI apabila diperlukan untuk meminta pertanggungjawaban dari pabrikan. Dia menilai, jika didalam investigasi yang dilakukan Kementerian Pertahanan dan TNI ditemukan adanya cacat pabrikan atau kegagalan fungsi dari pabrikan. 

“Kita punya perjanjian dengan negara pabrikan pesawat dan heli yang digunakan TNI, maka kalau ditemukan masalah dari sisi pabrikan, kita bisa mendesak pemerinta untuk meminta pertanggunjawaban pabrikan. Ini penting untuk mendudukan posisi Indonesia sebagai konsumen kritis terhadap produk yang dihasilkan pabrikan. Kalau mereka tidak mau bertanggung jawab ya diganti saja dengan produsen yang lebih bertanggung jawab,” pungkasnya.


(Media Indonesia)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gundala

Kansel said:


> Some reading that maybe shocked you guys
> View attachment 642099
> 
> 
> And also this
> View attachment 642103
> View attachment 642104
> View attachment 642102
> View attachment 642105


The fourth point in the KFX/IFX analyze is the key imho. The relation between sokor and indonesia has been going good, and Im sure both side dont want to lose what already been gain before. If we can exercise the fourth point then all the knowledge we have from the development phase wont go to waste. We can actually apply it by modify it to our need. Just like what Israel do with all their US fighters including F35. Its a learning curve, Local industry capability will slowly but naturally follow once the demand is set. If we stop the KFX deal Im pretty sure all the knowledge we have from it would be go down the sink and washed out as the time pass, not to mention the G to G relationship will suffer. Its a dilema for both side and I hope both side can find the best solution whether we continue to be a part of it or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

In other news , indonesia just got a glorified martadinata class in a 6000+ ton platform.

Smh


I would not be surprised if our frigate will use rotating trs-4d instead of fixed.


----------



## LtMaverick

striver44 said:


> In other news , indonesia just got a glorified martadinata class in a 6000+ ton platform.
> 
> Smh
> 
> 
> I would not be surprised if our frigate will use rotating trs-4d instead of fixed.


how did you know?

i saw alman tweet about future configuration which i take it with a grain of salt, while people freaked out already.

Indonesian future frigate weapons configuration are:
1x Leonardo 76 mm SRGM
1x Rheinmetall 35 mm CIWS
Leonardo A244/S M3
MBDA VL Mica, 16 cells
MBDA Exocet MM40 Block 3, 8 cells
2x TDS
2x FN M3 12.7 mm

Make no mistake, no Rheinmetall 35 mm CIWS will install on the aft. 
probably/possibly it was a FFBNW configuration which I'd rather had when this country wants to run a Larger ToT scale. with 720m USD Budget on Iver it's ofc very unlikely to bought entire full armament configuration with the goals are to locally produced/Getting so many Tech transfer from the deal. well let's say roughly the iver normal configuration are 340-350m USD a piece in full armament, you build 2 ships roughly 680-700m USD, those 20-40m aint gonna cut it for only Tech Transfer. which is why it's better configuration to do a FFBNW if you wants a Large amount of Tech Transfer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

_Bisa dielaborasi bantuan Amerika untuk Indonesia? Mungkin "Presence Operation" seperti di Malaysia?

Apa yang kami kerjakan dengan Indonesia adalah meningkatkan bantuan keamanan.
Misalnya, perihal alutsista, kami sedang berdiskusi untuk *pengadaan helikopter Apache dan perlengkapan militer lainnya* yang bisa meningkatkan keamanan maritim Indonesia. Soal latihan militer bersama, akan diperluas ke situasi-situasi yang lebih kompleks. Hal itu untuk meningkatkan kemampuan Indonesia dalam mengawasi dan menjaga wilayah perairan mereka (di Laut Cina Selatan)._
https://dunia.tempo.co/read/1354144/eksklusif-janji-pentagon-ke-indonesia-soal-laut-cina-selatan



LtMaverick said:


> Indonesian future frigate weapons configuration are:
> 1x Leonardo 76 mm SRGM
> 1x Rheinmetall 35 mm CIWS
> Leonardo A244/S M3
> MBDA VL Mica, 16 cells
> MBDA Exocet MM40 Block 3, 8 cells
> 2x TDS
> 2x FN M3 12.7 mm


Light frigate or heavy frigate?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LtMaverick

NEKONEKO said:


> Light frigate or heavy frigate?


oh come on, haven't you read the whole thing which i talked about? lmao


----------



## Being-Art

LtMaverick said:


> how did you know?
> 
> i saw alman tweet about future configuration which i take it with a grain of salt, while people freaked out already.
> 
> Indonesian future frigate weapons configuration are:
> 1x Leonardo 76 mm SRGM
> 1x Rheinmetall 35 mm CIWS
> Leonardo A244/S M3
> MBDA VL Mica, 16 cells
> MBDA Exocet MM40 Block 3, 8 cells
> 2x TDS
> 2x FN M3 12.7 mm
> 
> Make no mistake, no Rheinmetall 35 mm CIWS will install on the aft.
> probably/possibly it was a FFBNW configuration which I'd rather had when this country wants to run a Larger ToT scale. with 720m USD Budget on Iver it's ofc very unlikely to bought entire full armament configuration with the goals are to locally produced/Getting so many Tech transfer from the deal. well let's say roughly the iver normal configuration are 340-350m USD a piece in full armament, you build 2 ships roughly 680-700m USD, those 20-40m aint gonna cut it for only Tech Transfer. which is why it's better configuration to do a FFBNW if you wants a Large amount of Tech Transfer


atleast Iver's FFBNW still better than PKR's FFBNW


----------



## Cromwell

LtMaverick said:


> how did you know?
> 
> i saw alman tweet about future configuration which i take it with a grain of salt, while people freaked out already.
> 
> Indonesian future frigate weapons configuration are:
> 1x Leonardo 76 mm SRGM
> 1x Rheinmetall 35 mm CIWS
> Leonardo A244/S M3
> MBDA VL Mica, 16 cells
> MBDA Exocet MM40 Block 3, 8 cells
> 2x TDS
> 2x FN M3 12.7 mm
> 
> Make no mistake, no Rheinmetall 35 mm CIWS will install on the aft.
> probably/possibly it was a FFBNW configuration which I'd rather had when this country wants to run a Larger ToT scale. with 720m USD Budget on Iver it's ofc very unlikely to bought entire full armament configuration with the goals are to locally produced/Getting so many Tech transfer from the deal. well let's say roughly the iver normal configuration are 340-350m USD a piece in full armament, you build 2 ships roughly 680-700m USD, those 20-40m aint gonna cut it for only Tech Transfer. which is why it's better configuration to do a FFBNW if you wants a Large amount of Tech Transfer


Almost identical with rumour i've got long before this was posted in Twitter and i suppose if you scroll back you'll find similar posting only the differences are the quantities; like 2x Rheinmetall 35mm CIWS, 2x8 Exocet mm40 B3 ( 16 missiles in total ) and 32 or 48 VLS MICA ( some from guy i knew work in PT.PAL we're working on 48 units but then some from MoD said 32 )


----------



## LtMaverick

Being-Art said:


> atleast Iver's FFBNW still better than PKR's FFBNW


yes, which is i agree. still had more teeth than PKR when the ship's launched



Cromwell said:


> Almost identical with rumour i've got long before this was posted in Twitter and i suppose if you scroll back you'll find similar posting only the differences are the quantities; like 2x Rheinmetall 35mm CIWS, 2x8 Exocet mm40 B3 ( 16 missiles in total ) and 32 or 48 VLS MICA ( some from guy i knew work in PT.PAL we're working on 48 units but then some from MoD said 32 )


well the rumors kinda similiar to this, which is yeah it's almost right. I've heard rumors that the mk41 would be filled with ASROC, latest sm2 or at least sm-3(which also rumored that had been mentioned for future DDG)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

LtMaverick said:


> oh come on, haven't you read the whole thing which i talked about? lmao


I have, its just that those specs from twitter guy is weapons for frigate that could be L frigate or H frigate, thus I only quote the specs and not include your whole post.
Maybe other member have more info.
The twitter guy previously also talking about second batch of PKR, though the main gun is kinda off for PKR class.
Still hopping that its FFBNW weapon (H frigate) or its for 2nd batch PKR.

Filpin punya frigate rasa korvet, moga moga kita ga dapet heavy frigate rasa light frigate.



LtMaverick said:


> View attachment 642343


Noice



LtMaverick said:


> future DDG


Can you give more info about this?


----------



## Raduga

NEKONEKO said:


> Can you give more info about this?


This one is way off beyond 2024 , something that we shouldn't think for now.


----------



## Cromwell

LtMaverick said:


> yes, which is i agree. still had more teeth than PKR when the ship's launched
> 
> 
> well the rumors kinda similiar to this, which is yeah it's almost right. I've heard rumors that the mk41 would be filled with ASROC, latest sm2 or at least sm-3(which also rumored that had been mentioned for future DDG)
> View attachment 642343


Wait so Mk.41 but also with MICA VLS ?


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Wait so Mk.41 but also with MICA VLS ?


that was the original danish spec , 32xmk41 + 24xmk56 , Mica launcher could be a substitute to that mk56 , however based from someone i know , this specification is still not yet fixed , it could be changed next year when budget are available .


----------



## LtMaverick

NEKONEKO said:


> I have, its just that those specs from twitter guy is weapons for frigate that could be L frigate or H frigate, thus I only quote the specs and not include your whole post.
> Maybe other member have more info.
> The twitter guy previously also talking about second batch of PKR, though the main gun is kinda off for PKR class.
> Still hopping that its FFBNW weapon (H frigate) or its for 2nd batch PKR.
> 
> Filpin punya frigate rasa korvet, moga moga kita ga dapet heavy frigate rasa light frigate.
> 
> 
> Noice
> 
> 
> Can you give more info about this?


lol i was saying about iver tho as a follow up words.

nah it aint gonna be like that, light frigate stays at it's place

nah, its only rumor, rumor could be different from what is gonna be, it couldn't be confirmed



Cromwell said:


> Wait so Mk.41 but also with MICA VLS ?



it gonna be like that (prolly)


----------



## Raduga

LtMaverick said:


> yes, which is i agree. still had more teeth than PKR when the ship's launched
> 
> 
> well the rumors kinda similiar to this, which is yeah it's almost right. I've heard rumors that the mk41 would be filled with ASROC, latest sm2 or at least sm-3(which also rumored that had been mentioned for future DDG)
> View attachment 642343


the MK41 vls was "optional" i dont really put much hope on "optional" 




from 330$ million martadinata to 370$million Iver is still a great deal , especially that oceangoing endurance , govt need to planned atleast 130-230$ million more , if they wanted to turn iver into pseudo destroyer .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LtMaverick

Raduga said:


> the MK41 vls was "optional" i dont really put much hope on "optional"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from 330$ million martadinata to 370$million Iver is still a great deal , especially that oceangoing endurance , govt need to planned atleast 130-230$ million more , if they wanted to turn iver into pseudo destroyer .



ah, it's goin' to be frigate forever, ffbnw at its finest ofc. tapi masih banyak hal yg bisa diupgrade, ini masih minimum potentialnya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> the MK41 vls was "optional" i dont really put much hope on "optional"


My disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined.


----------



## Alex898

we should wait for the official release. I dont think the MoD will let this ship be a 6000 tonnes frigate with corvettes armament. 
we have to be optimistic with our new MoD. we should appreciate the fact that they noticed the needs of larger ships in natuna and willing to adjust the plan to build this large frigate instead of going with original plan with more PKR. this shows that people in MoD are actually serious at handling this MEF thing. they saw the problem and they made evaluation to the plan. we can see this in several case such as F5 replacement, KFX/IFX, 2nd batch sub. Thats why I think they will do good in this project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> the MK41 vls was "optional" i dont really put much hope on "optional"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from 330$ million martadinata to 370$million Iver is still a great deal , especially that oceangoing endurance , govt need to planned atleast 130-230$ million more , if they wanted to turn iver into pseudo destroyer .



One must look on how much we spent on Martadinata class, and thats not included on the armament list like VL MICA, EXOCET blok 3 and Skyshield. We got a bargain deal with the Danish, Terma and Hensoldt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kooppyyy

NEKONEKO said:


> My disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LtMaverick

Nike said:


> One must look on how much we spent on Martadinata class, and thats not included on the armament list like VL MICA, EXOCET blok 3 and Skyshield. We got a bargain deal with the Danish, Terma and Hensoldt


i agree, this is a greater deal than PKR REM which is far worse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Alex898 said:


> we should wait for the official release. I dont think the MoD will let this ship be a 6000 tonnes frigate with corvettes armament.
> we have to be optimistic with our new MoD. we should appreciate the fact that they noticed the needs of larger ships in natuna and willing to adjust the plan to build this large frigate instead of going with original plan with more PKR. this shows that people in MoD are actually serious at handling this MEF thing. they saw the problem and they made evaluation to the plan. we can see this in several case such as F5 replacement, KFX/IFX, 2nd batch sub. Thats why I think they will do good in this project.


 lets hope for the best.


kooppyyy said:


>


----------



## kooppyyy

Alex898 said:


> we should wait for the official release. I dont think the MoD will let this ship be a 6000 tonnes frigate with corvettes armament.
> we have to be optimistic with our new MoD. we should appreciate the fact that they noticed the needs of larger ships in natuna and willing to adjust the plan to build this large frigate instead of going with original plan with more PKR. this shows that people in MoD are actually serious at handling this MEF thing. they saw the problem and they made evaluation to the plan. we can see this in several case such as F5 replacement, KFX/IFX, 2nd batch sub. Thats why I think they will do good in this project.


Let's hope!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

NEKONEKO said:


> _Bisa dielaborasi bantuan Amerika untuk Indonesia? Mungkin "Presence Operation" seperti di Malaysia?
> 
> Apa yang kami kerjakan dengan Indonesia adalah meningkatkan bantuan keamanan.
> Misalnya, perihal alutsista, kami sedang berdiskusi untuk *pengadaan helikopter Apache dan perlengkapan militer lainnya* yang bisa meningkatkan keamanan maritim Indonesia. Soal latihan militer bersama, akan diperluas ke situasi-situasi yang lebih kompleks. Hal itu untuk meningkatkan kemampuan Indonesia dalam mengawasi dan menjaga wilayah perairan mereka (di Laut Cina Selatan)._
> https://dunia.tempo.co/read/1354144/eksklusif-janji-pentagon-ke-indonesia-soal-laut-cina-selatan
> 
> 
> Light frigate or heavy frigate?


Discussion for additional apaches? Perhaps for navy needs? Or "tempo lalu" discussion?


----------



## LtMaverick

Kansel said:


> Discussion for additional apaches? Perhaps for navy needs? Or "tempo lalu" discussion?



afaik this is a newest news so far we've got, might be additional apache coming soon, but still yeah we don't know much bout it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

let's compare it with french frigate aquitiane .








if you see , it's not much that different (we even had better Sensor and electronic all around (TRS-4D AESA + Scanter 4603 vs HERAKLES + scanter 2001) , the one that make its difference is SCALP naval land attack cruise missile and CAPTAS , other than that pretty much the same , as for the MICA , i'm still waiting for the confirmation whether it will use dedicated VLS or Universal VLS such as SYLVER .

aside of that , iver had much more room for future upgrade compared to french fremm .


----------



## striver44

Maybe additional weapons would be introduced in the mid life modernization 15 years after the ships had been in service.


----------



## Being-Art

Raduga said:


> let's compare it with french frigate aquitiane .
> View attachment 642365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you see , it's not much that different (we even had better Sensor and electronic all around (TRS-4D AESA + Scanter 4603 vs HERAKLES + scanter 2001) , the one that make its difference is SCALP naval land attack cruise missile and CAPTAS , other than that pretty much the same , as for the MICA , i'm still waiting for the confirmation whether it will use dedicated VLS or Universal VLS such as SYLVER .
> 
> aside of that , iver had much more room for future upgrade compared to french fremm .


French FREMM i think would be like Singapore's Formidable-class, but French FREMM still bigger and has standoff attack capability


----------



## Raduga

i see so much widespread disappointment across indonesia military forum regarding iver huitfeldt loadout , they'd better wait for the official mockup to be showed in indo-defence (but don't hope to high) .


----------



## striver44

how credible is alman btw??


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> the MK41 vls was "optional" i dont really put much hope on "optional"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from 330$ million martadinata to 370$million Iver is still a great deal , especially that oceangoing endurance , govt need to planned atleast 130-230$ million more , if they wanted to turn iver into pseudo destroyer .


It's kinda weird, because if you look at it closely they mention the option to use MK 41 VLS under the exocet. Which is on SSM section, And makes me think about rumours in the past about using MK41 VLS to accommodate ASROC+NSM for our "future heavy frigate"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LtMaverick

striver44 said:


> how credible is alman btw??


well he predicted about terma and hensoldt right, i mean sometimes he's right sometimes he's not



Raduga said:


> i see so much widespread disappointment across indonesia military forum regarding iver huitfeldt loadout , they'd better wait for the official mockup to be showed in indo-defence (but don't hope to high) .


freaked out beyond any means ofc


----------



## Raduga

indonesia are known to have weapon contract differentiate from that included on the ship procurement (makelar purpose) , remember when the first PKR10514 mockup come out with phalanx CIWS and front CIWS section are equipped with bofors ASW mortar instead of millenium 35mm .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> indonesia are known to have weapon contract differentiate from that included on the ship procurement (makelar purpose) , remember when the first PKR10514 mockup come out with phalanx CIWS and front CIWS section are equipped with bofors ASW mortar instead of millenium 35mm .



Fitted for but not with at the best, you know what you can expect from 720 million US dollar for two ocean going capable warship ?

Just give me a budget for 720 million US dollar pership, and i can fitted it out with 32 VLS MK41, ASROC, 127 mm Leonardo gun, Millenium gun, ESSM, Captas, and NSM.


----------



## striver44

Instead of 16 (likely sylver vls) we should go for 8 cell mk41 with quadpacked ESSM.


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Fitted for but not with at the best, you know what you can expect from 720 million US dollar for two ocean going capable warship ?
> 
> Just give me a budget for 720 million US dollar pership, and i can fitted it out with 32 VLS MK41, ASROC, 127 mm Leonardo gun, Millenium gun, ESSM, Captas, and NSM.


Looking at from Danish specs itself, you could get fully equipped iver only for US$340 million (excluded ToT i guess) but I'm kinda happy with the radar choice for our iver. Much more strong compared to Singaporean formidable


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> Looking at from Danish specs itself, you could get fully equipped iver only for US$340 million (excluded ToT i guess) but I'm kinda happy with the radar choice for our iver. Much more strong compared to Singaporean formidable


The Danish Iver-Huidtfelt is cheaper because the weapons fit-out isn't made by MBDA and THALES. European manufacturers are going to be noticeably more expensive then their US counterparts because of Economy of Scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273152140001906689

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## san.geuk

Chestnut said:


> The Danish Iver-Huidtfelt is cheaper because the weapons fit-out isn't made by MBDA and THALES. European manufacturers are going to be noticeably more expensive then their US counterparts because of Economy of Scale.



And then why not we just buy US product like the real iver + trs 4d it might be cheaper and get more arm quantity


----------



## Cromwell

Well this @A****H***** posting for Iver variant arms already made everyone went " insane " especially on Fb & Ig though i'm pretty much convinced the armaments would be what i and ltmaverick shared

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

san.geuk said:


> And then why not we just buy US product like the real iver + trs 4d it might be cheaper and get more arm quantity


I don't know. Why do our politicians feel the need to award contracts to companies/countries that have less transparency in their dealings?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

Chestnut said:


> I don't know. Why do our politicians feel the need to award contracts to companies/countries that have less transparency in their dealings?



Beside embargo and rahasia negara is there anything else, technical reason perhaps?
Hope we get the best option for the weapons


----------



## Crunch

Meanwhile we are debating about western vs eastern made aircraft, taiwan has got it vipers






*Taiwan's new F-16s to be equipped with advanced electronic warfare system*
*ALQ-256 system can directly interfere with enemy radars, render weapons useless*
472 
By Kelvin Chen, Taiwan News, Staff Writer
2020/06/17 16:42


An F-16 fighter jet (CNA photo)

TAIPEI (Taiwan News) — The decision to equip Taiwan’s recently purchased F-16V fighters with an advanced electronic warfare system was finalized a few days ago.

All of Taiwan's F-16 C/D block 70 (Viper) fighters will be equipped with the L3 Harris ALQ-256 electric warfare system, CNA reported. The U.S. previously agreed to sell Taiwan 66 F-16 fighters last August to boost the island nation’s air defense capabilities amid an increasing Chinese threat.


Military expert Mei Fu-hsing (梅復興) on Tuesday (June 16) pointed out on Facebook that in recent years, Taiwan has often been a “trail-blazing pioneer” in terms of military technology selection and utilization — and sometimes even ahead of the U.S. For instance, Taiwan selected the ALQ-256 system before the U.S. Air Force decided which system to use, Mei stated.

According to Up Media, those familiar with the matter said the ALQ-256 is an upgraded version of the AN/ALQ-211 A(V)4 system. In addition to a reduction in size and weight, this new system has improved navigation, tracking and calibration, electronic countermeasures, and other functions.

It can directly interfere with enemy radars and render weapons uncontrollable. After more precision testing, the system can later be integrated with the AN/APG-83 AESA radar, which F-16Vs are already fitted with.

Mei said that after selecting the ALQ-256 system for its F-16s, Taiwan has officially been involved in the technological and follow-up development of three major U.S. aerial electronic warfare systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

san.geuk said:


> Beside embargo and rahasia negara is there anything else, technical reason perhaps?
> Hope we get the best option for the weapons


Kickback


----------



## Chestnut

san.geuk said:


> Beside embargo and rahasia negara is there anything else, technical reason perhaps?
> Hope we get the best option for the weapons


Neither of those two is even much of a factor. The government knows any country can embargo them, US, Russia, EU, etc. And Rahasia Negara is a smokescreen.

The biggest reason is just kickbacks and corruption. They don't like how the US is very transparent when it comes to FMS sales and FMF programs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Lord Of Gondor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273152140001906689


IND -INDO  indo also means india. Can we have more close relationship do deter RRC?


san.geuk said:


> And then why not we just buy US product like the real iver + trs 4d it might be cheaper and get more arm quantity


American sentiment. Embatgo etc. Maybe some people take example like this turk blocked from f35, but they still has good work with italian MBDA. Cmiiw imho. Also navy use european made exocet, cows oerlikon, panther chopper. For commonality maybe? Maybe dimension for ship? As i know sylver wide more shorter than mk41

(Actually of mk41 development can take mbda missile it is good, dont know are tgis can plug and play, ship with mk41 but carry mbda missile)

===============================
Tpi bener ga sih f16 pernah dikorupsi? Ko nemu di kolom komen byk bilang gtu


----------



## Crunch

Who is Alm*n H*lvas, why is he knowing so many thing's?


----------



## Rayadipa

Chestnut said:


> Neither of those two is even much of a factor. The government knows any country can embargo them, US, Russia, EU, etc. And Rahasia Negara is a smokescreen.
> 
> The biggest reason is just kickbacks and corruption. They don't like how the US is very transparent when it comes to FMS sales and FMF programs.


 
Seems like TNI, MoD or whoever in charge of buying of alutsista need to get a purge sometime.

And does Prabowo don't do anything to fix this problem ?


----------



## Raduga

Crunch said:


> Who is Alm*n H*lvas, why is he knowing so many thing's?


he literally describe who he was , in his twitter bio .



Rayadipa said:


> *Seems like TNI, MoD or whoever in charge of buying of alutsista need to get a purge sometime.
> 
> And does Prabowo don't do anything to fix this problem ?*


he tried , but it's pretty much already become a culture/tradition , it's not as simple as you think to fix such matter , read this , he's already on progress to minimalize procurement via broker as small as possible to make way for more FMS/ G2G contract.
https://www.law-justice.co/artikel/...-dan-bancakan-untuk-beli-kapal-fregat-tni-al/

prabowo is just a couple month on duty ,you can't force him to show result while he was just starting at this point , there's a joke in formil saying , there was an era where we felt like "Ga Punya Menhan" , that's the "Era" where the KF-X late payment incident happened which resulted in chain reaction of delayed payment until now , and also the incident where we forget to pay for Airbus Military Satellite .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Ruhnama said:


> IND -INDO  indo also means india. Can we have more close relationship do deter RRC?


I definitely foresee it, even though the ties are more people2people/political/civilizational now, it will broaden to defence.
In 2018 IAF was in Kupang before participating in Ex. Pitch Black, maybe we see more bilateral aerial ex/army ex(Naval ties are really positive and more importantly frequent)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chestnut

As a side note, if we want to see a better armed Iver, a good start would be to slash the Army budget and give it to the Air Force and the Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alex898

Raduga said:


> he literally describe who he was , in his twitter bio .
> 
> 
> he tried , but it's pretty much already become a culture/tradition , it's not as simple as you think to fix such matter , read this , he's already on progress to minimalize procurement via broker as small as possible to make way for more FMS/ G2G contract.
> https://www.law-justice.co/artikel/...-dan-bancakan-untuk-beli-kapal-fregat-tni-al/
> 
> prabowo is just a couple month on duty ,you can't force him to show result while he was just starting at this point , there's a joke in formil saying , there was an era where we felt like "Ga Punya Menhan" , that's the "Era" where the KF-X late payment incident happened which resulted in chain reaction of delayed payment until now , and also the incident where we forget to pay for Airbus Military Satellite .


Thanks for the article, i just read it and came to the part when it said "Luhut lebih memilih tetap mematuhi kontrak dengan Belanda tapi dengan permintaan agar broker yang menjadi mitra Damen Schelde dalam pembelian Fregat itu diganti dengan *orang yang dia rekomendasikan*".
Im aware about what everybody thinks about Mr. Prime Minister, but thats some serious accusation there. and now the fact that Mr. PM is agreeing to go with the Danish Frigate, does this means that PT. SKP is the broker referred by - "orang yg dia rekomendasikan" ?


----------



## striver44

Never gonna happen as long as our petinggi dan pejabat are filled with ex army career soldiers.


----------



## Raduga

Alex898 said:


> Thanks for the article, i just read it and came to the part when it said "Luhut lebih memilih tetap mematuhi kontrak dengan Belanda tapi dengan permintaan agar broker yang menjadi mitra Damen Schelde dalam pembelian Fregat itu diganti dengan *orang yang dia rekomendasikan*".
> Im aware about what everybody thinks about Mr. Prime Minister, but thats some serious accusation there. and now the fact that Mr. PM is agreeing to go with the Danish Frigate, does this means that PT. SKP is the broker referred by - "orang yg dia rekomendasikan" ?


SKP is broker for OMT(odense maritime technology) , i dont know about the Damen .

but take this with a grain of salt , there's a very high possibility that the 2nd batch PKR10514 is going to be the last batch we would sought , after that ? we dont know , maybe continuing with iver ? because alman itself told me that OMT deal are miles ahead more worthy than the damen offer with their 10514 solution at the slightly same price , at this rate , i would only hope OMT solution could actually comes earlier in 2012.

try searching 2 keywords on google with "Damen Bribery" , you got alot of news damen got caught on such scandal with naval forces contract all over the world , things about *"Orang yang dia rekomendasikan" *like you said , as long as the solution they provide is actually worth the price like what happened with iver now , it's a go .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rayadipa

Raduga said:


> he literally describe who he was , in his twitter bio .
> 
> 
> he tried , but it's pretty much already become a culture/tradition , it's not as simple as you think to fix such matter , read this , he's already on progress to minimalize procurement via broker as small as possible to make way for more FMS/ G2G contract.
> https://www.law-justice.co/artikel/...-dan-bancakan-untuk-beli-kapal-fregat-tni-al/
> 
> prabowo is just a couple month on duty ,you can't force him to show result while he was just starting at this point , there's a joke in formil saying , there was an era where we felt like "Ga Punya Menhan" , that's the "Era" where the KF-X late payment incident happened which resulted in chain reaction of delayed payment until now , and also the incident where we forget to pay for Airbus Military Satellite .



No, i know very well that this kickback already a thing for like what 30-40 years?
Sure you can't just fix that easily, but thanks for that article atleast i know that prabowo does do something.
I have high expectation for him, if he still want to run in 2024, making a big impact in his time as MoD probably will give him an easy way to the palace.
and for RR yeah.. his time as MoD is truly a dark time lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alex898

Raduga said:


> hings about *"Orang yang dia rekomendasikan" *like you said , as long as the solution they provide is actually worth the price like what happened with iver now , it's a go .


I agree, if a broker offers solution like this Iver project, then its good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> SKP is broker for OMT(odense maritime technology) , i dont know about the Damen .
> 
> but take this with a grain of salt , there's a very high possibility that the 2nd batch PKR10514 is going to be the last batch we would sought , after that ? we dont know , maybe continuing with iver ? because alman itself told me that OMT deal are miles ahead more worthy than the damen offer with their 10514 solution at the slightly same price , at this rate , i would only hope OMT solution could actually comes earlier in 2012.
> 
> try searching 2 keywords on google with "Damen Bribery" , you got alot of news damen got caught on such scandal with naval forces contract all over the world , things about *"Orang yang dia rekomendasikan" *like you said , as long as the solution they provide is actually worth the price like what happened with iver now , it's a go .


Could be the last warship we will ever buy from them again, unless they have a really good offer for us.


----------



## Fl0gger

sebenernya pabrikan malah lebih seneng kl beli langsung ke mereka tanpa broker lho...para broker ini lah yang jadi alat utk korup pengadaan dan terkadang mereka seolah" berkuasa dan tau segalanya hanya karena dekat dengan sumber padahal mereka tidak lebih sekedar alat saja lucu kan teriak " hapus korupsi tapi alat korupsinya di biar kan saja dan terkadang yang teriak paling kenceng malah alat itu sendiri. now lest pick a side witch model of purchasing you prefer more..?
1. gpp biar proses lama dan sedikit berbelit asal transparan 
2.cepat mudah namun pakai alat utk mark up pilih mana..???
atau pilih
3.ttp pakai alat tapi "rasional" marginnya.?
kl pilih yang terakhir ya just sit and watch the cat fight for a pindang .hehehehe no compalin...just watch ga perlu melo rame" toh hehehe regard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

You know sometimes "Orang yg direkomendasikan" can be good or bad thing. I dont want to talk about the bad thing cause we already know. What can be a good thing? If I am in a leadership position and want to have "eyes" directly on the project I would put "orang/perusahaan" yg direkomendasikan. Imagine if I put career officer as controller, we all know what can happen to his/her carreer if they disregard direct order. Not much he/she can do unless he/she wanted wanted to be captain/major for the rest of their military career right? I only try to give us different perspective.

Now there are some inperfect planning from time to time for various reasons due to the development of the new technology is too fast for some older officer to follow or can sometime be he just dont know what his doing period. It happens in private sector as well. There is this "Obrolan warung kopi" about the Rusky chopper undergoing upgrade/maintenance work. The aim for "Safer/ability" in night fly condition was one of the objective. But it seems like it missing something small but significant in the scope of work which is cockpit "green" light. Now if you using NVG it would be too bright if its not "green" thus giving pilot difficulty to read the instrumen. This was found by low ranking officer and the contractor while the work is being done. The "perusahaan yg di rekomendasikan" report it and after getting the permission they installed it. They can choose to ignore it because changing scope of work and modifying item list that related to budget aint an easy task. It only a small example but Im sure we get the point.

Talking about the Iver; now dont let our hope of having powerful iver fade out. Those leaks that we have is like the basic one with option to upgrade, that is good enough for now. We dont know what type of Iver we going to have so if the Navy decided to go basic-give the Iver a try out once completed-feel the ship then they can decide whether to upgrade it or not. We dont want to experience what brunei have with the "original" bung tomo class right? Full of muscle but the sailors yells "Kapal oleng kapten"!!


----------



## Nike

Hmm we should look for S70i blackhawk from Polish license build Made, the Philippines got bargain prices and as Indonesia Army dwindling number of Mi17 got issue with their maintenance difficulties

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Crunch said:


> Who is Alm*n H*lvas, why is he knowing so many thing's?


He was a Janes correspondent.

I remembered regarding C-130J Super Hercules he tweeted that its was not true that Indonesia already bought the Super Hercules and challenged anyone to show him the contract. Funny thing is later on he tweeted that he was wrong and Indonesia did bought the Super Herculees through direct commercial sale. Lol.

So lets treat Alman's tweets with a big grain of salt.

Even Janes correspondent Ridzwan Rahmat got it all wrong regarding KCR-60 missile capability. The missiles was never removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

narasumber perencana MEF dan Pelaksana nya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273217086248980480


mandala said:


> He was a Janes correspondent.
> 
> I remembered regarding C-130J Super Hercules he tweeted that its was not true that Indonesia already bought the Super Hercules and challenged anyone to show him the contract. Funny thing is later on he tweeted that he was wrong and Indonesia did bought the Super Herculees through direct commercial sale. Lol.
> 
> So lets treat Alman's tweets with a big grain of salt.
> 
> Even Janes correspondent Ridzwan Rahmat got it all wrong regarding KCR-60 missile capability. The missiles was never removed.


he was kind of true , i think the contract will be "effective" soon , but not before , we probably will receive them as fast as 2022 .


----------



## Fl0gger

Gundala said:


> You know sometimes "Orang yg direkomendasikan" can be good or bad thing. I dont want to talk about the bad thing cause we already know. What can be a good thing? If I am in a leadership position and want to have "eyes" directly on the project I would put "orang/perusahaan" yg direkomendasikan. Imagine if I put career officer as controller, we all know what can happen to his/her carreer if they disregard direct order. Not much he/she can do unless he/she wanted wanted to be captain/major for the rest of their military career right? I only try to give us different perspective.
> 
> Now there are some inperfect planning from time to time for various reasons due to the development of the new technology is too fast for some older officer to follow or can sometime be he just dont know what his doing period. It happens in private sector as well. There is this "Obrolan warung kopi" about the Rusky chopper undergoing upgrade/maintenance work. The aim for "Safer/ability" in night fly condition was one of the objective. But it seems like it missing something small but significant in the scope of work which is cockpit "green" light. Now if you using NVG it would be too bright if its not "green" thus giving pilot difficulty to read the instrumen. This was found by low ranking officer and the contractor while the work is being done. The "perusahaan yg di rekomendasikan" report it and after getting the permission they installed it. They can choose to ignore it because changing scope of work and modifying item list that related to budget aint an easy task. It only a small example but Im sure we get the point.
> 
> Talking about the Iver; now dont let our hope of having powerful iver fade out. Those leaks that we have is like the basic one with option to upgrade, that is good enough for now. We dont know what type of Iver we going to have so if the Navy decided to go basic-give the Iver a try out once completed-feel the ship then they can decide whether to upgrade it or not. We dont want to experience what brunei have with the "original" bung tomo class right? Full of muscle but the sailors yells "Kapal oleng kapten"!!


ya sekalian ajah bikin BUMN yang khusus jadi "broker" lebih aman uang masuk negara isinya biar para profesional di bidang nya macam si rosoboron....heheheh



Nike said:


> Hmm we should look for S70i blackhawk from Polish license build Made, the Philippines got bargain prices and as Indonesia Army dwindling number of Mi17 got issue with their maintenance difficulties


agreed udh pernah ada tim yang ke polski
cmn kendala nya agen polski masih kepepet agen nya amerika kl g to g ga ada masalah ibarat beli cn mau di spain atau di PT.Di tinggal itu aja nah pemahaman kaku nya disini itu macam casa = ori Di = Kw lucu to

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Everyone freaks out about AAW aspect that is only Mica only. But they are forgot that original iver can be equipped with 16 harpoons launcher and ours just 8 exocet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> Everyone freaks out about AAW aspect that is only Mica only. But they are forgot that original iver can be equipped with 16 harpoons launcher and ours just 8 exocet


dont expect much if spec sheet mention "sesuai kebutuhan" words .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

32-48 VLS Cell and 16 AShM, thats our specs, it just fitted for but not with. It seems they want ASROC too or the equivalent system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Senjata dan kapal dijual terpisah.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Senjata dan kapal dijual terpisah.



If its well equipped those are not to shabby compared to Hobart class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

BTW , how long is our graving dock in PT.PAL ?? i remember that we built PKR 10514 and Philippines SSV simultaneously , 124+105 , around 230m or more ?? are they capable to assemble two iver huitfeldt one at a time?


----------



## ardezzo

Raduga said:


> BTW , how long is our graving dock in PT.PAL ?? i remember that we built PKR 10514 and Philippines SSV simultaneously , 124+105 , around 230m or more ?? are they capable to assemble two iver huitfeldt one at a time?



Philipine SSV, PKR 104 and one segment of 2nd PKR, that's 124 + 105 + 20(?) = 250 m at the very least


----------



## NEKONEKO

Use google maps there is feature that allow you to measure distance, my connection is slow for now so I can't check it myself.
2 iver, 2 pkr, submarine modules, (and more LPD (BRS) right?). And possibility of more SSV for Philippine.
Busy busy busy.


----------



## Zarvan

*Indonesian army takes delivery of MLRS Avibras Astros II Mk 6 from Brazil*



As reported by Defense Studies, the Hong Kong-flagged MV Tian Fu cargo ship sailed from Santos, Brazil, to Tanjung Priok port in Jakarta where, on June 12, it delivered 27 Astros II Mk 6 rocket launchers with ammunition for the Indonesian Army.
*Follow Army Recognition on Google News at this link*






*Unloading of an Avibras Astros II Mk 6 MLRS in the Indonesian port of Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, on June 12, 2020 (Picture source: Defense Studies)*

The Astros II Mk 6 rocket launchers made by Avibras Brazil will be operated by the Army Strategic Reserve Command. In 2012, Indonesia ordered 36 MLRS Astros II which had all been received and consequently used by two artillery battalions in the Kostrad Division 1 and 2.

In 2018, the 3rd Division of the Kostrad Army was formed. This Kostrad Army had a number of battalions deployed in Sulawesi and Papua New Guinea. Every Kostrad force is equipped with an MLRS battalion. Hence, it is likely that the newly-delivered MLRS will also be used there. Another possibility is that they would fill the gap in Divisions 1 and 2 of Kostrad because several Astros MLRS units have been sent to Natuna Island.

Since the tension in the North Natuna Sea has risen, the Indonesian Army moved 14 units of Astros II MLRS to Natuna. The assignment was at the same time the move of Astros to the 1st Composite Battalion / Gardapati Kodam I Bukit Barisan which oversees the regions of North Sumatra, West Sumatra, Riau and the Riau Islands.

ASTROS II (Artillery Saturation Rocket System) is a self-propelled multiple rocket launcher produced in Brazil by the Avibras company. It features a modular design and employs rockets with calibers ranging from 127 mm to 450 mm ( 5-17.72 inches). It was developed on the basis of a Tectran VBT-2028 6×6 all-terrain vehicle for enhanced mobility.

In 2014 a first improved ASTROS II Mk.6 was delivered. This system is also referred as ASTROS-2020. The launcher vehicle is capable of firing new AV-TM 300 cruise missiles with a range of 300 km and AV-SS-G40 guided rockets.





*Avibras Astros II Mk 6 MLRS loaded on low-bed trailers in the Indonesian port of Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, on June 12, 2020 (Picture source: Defense Studies)

https://www.armyrecognition.com/jun..._mlrs_avibras_astros_ii_mk_6_from_brazil.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## san.geuk

NEKONEKO said:


> Use google maps there is feature that allow you to measure distance, my connection is slow for now so I can't check it myself.
> 2 iver, 2 pkr, submarine modules, (and more LPD (BRS) right?). And possibility of more SSV for Philippine.
> Busy busy busy.





Raduga said:


> BTW , how long is our graving dock in PT.PAL ?? i remember that we built PKR 10514 and Philippines SSV simultaneously , 124+105 , around 230m or more ?? are they capable to assemble two iver huitfeldt one at a time?





ardezzo said:


> Philipine SSV, PKR 104 and one segment of 2nd PKR, that's 124 + 105 + 20(?) = 250 m at the very least



230m+ if i'm not mistake 




there also another source 




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*Lindungi Keamanan Laut, TNI AL Akan Gunakan TSS di Selat Sunda*

18 Juni 2020





Contoh Traffic Separation Schemes (TSS) atau Bagan Pemisahan Alur Laut (lalulintas) di Selat Sunda (photo : cucungdatuk)

VIVA – Pertama kali dalam sejarah. Perairan Indonesia bulan Juli 2020 mendatang akan mengaktivasi sistem navigasi TSS (Traffic Separation Schemes) atau Bagan Pemisahan Alur Laut (lalulintas) di Selat Sunda dan Selat Lombok. Penggunaan TSS di dua pintu masuk alur pelayaran Internasional itu diyakini dapat meningkatkan keamanan dan keselamatan pelayaran di pintu masuk perairan Indonesia, khususnya di alur sempit Selat Sunda dan Selat Lombok.

Komando Armada (Koarmada I) sebagai jajaran TNI AL yang bertanggung jawab dalam memonitoring di Selat Sunda yang meliputi dua pangkalan yaitu Lanal Lampung dan Lanal Banten menyambut baik rencana penerapan sistem navigasi TSS tersebut. Siang tadi, dengan menggunakan Kapal Cepat KRI Lemadang-632, Pangkalan Angkatan Laut (Lanal) Banten melakukan sosialisasi rencana penerapan TSS melalui radio panggil KRI kepada puluhan kapal yang melintas di perairan Selat Sunda.

Komandan Pangkalan Angkatan Laut (Danlanal) Banten, Kolonel Laut (P) Golkariansyah menjelaskan, penerapan TSS di Selat Sunda akan berfungsi dalam pengaturan pergerakan kapal di sekitar alur masuk Selat Sunda. Menurut Danlanal Banten, Selat Sunda adalah salah satu alur pelayaran yang padat. Karena selain Selat Sunda merupakan alur yang dilintasi dengan kapal yang melayani jasa penumpang atau penyeberangan dari Pelabuhan Merak - Bakaheuni, Selat Sunda juga merupakan salah satu pintu masuk alur internasional, serta jalur kapal-kapal kargo atau barang logistik yang ingin berlabuh ke kawasan industri di sekitar Banten.





Traffic Separation Schemes (TSS) di Selat Sunda (image : Kemenhub)

"Untuk diketahui, setiap tahunnya ada sekitar 53.000 kapal yang melintas di Selat Sunda ini. Sehingga ini perlu dilakukan agar jangan sampai kecelakaan di laut," kata Kolonel Laut (P) Golkariansyah di atas Kapal Cepat KRI Lemadang 632 ketika melakukan sosialisasi penerapan system TSS kepada kapal-kapal yang melintas di Selat Sunda, Banten, Selasa, 16 Juni 2020.

Selain berfungsi untuk meminimalisir jumlah kecelakaan laut di Selat Sunda, lanjutnya, TSS juga sangat mendukung sistem keamanan laut Indonesia. Menurutnya, sebagai perlintasan atau alur internasional, tidak sedikit kapal berbendera asing yang melintas masuk ke sekitar Selat Sunda.

Dengan penerapan TSS nanti, seluruh kapal-kapal baik yang melayani jasa penyeberangan penumpang, kapal kargo atau kapal logistik milik perusahaan dalam negeri, kapal berbendera asing, bahkan kapal militer negara asing pun akan mudah terdeteksi dengan sistem navigasi TSS tersebut.





Traffic Separation Schemes (TSS) di Selat Lombok (image : Kemenhub)

"Dan untuk menyangkut teknis keamanannya sendiri ini melibatkan banyak instansi. Ada TNI Angkatan Laut di bawah komando Koarmada I, Polairud, Basarnas juga dilibatkan untuk mengantisipasi kecelakaan di laut, dan juga Departemen Perhubungan," paparnya.

Panglima Koarmada I Laksda TNI Ahmadi Heri Purwono sebelumnya juga sudah mulai melakukan sosialisasi tentang kesiapan pemberlakuan TSS (Traffic Separation Schemes) di Selat Sunda. Pada hari Kamis, 11 Juni 2020 lalu, Pangkoarmada I Laksda TNI Ahmadi Heri secara langsung menaiki KRI Usman Harun-359 di Perairan Banten, Selat Sunda. 

Di atas KRI Usman Harun-359 Pangkoarmada I mengatakan, seluruh jajaran TNI Angkatan Laut mempunyai kewajiban untuk membantu pemerintah mensukseskan penerapan sistem TSS tersebut. "Karena ini sesuai dengan amanah isi Undang-undang 34 tahun 2004 tentang TNI, yang di dalam bab penjelasannya pada pasal 9b, secara garis besar menyebutkan Tugas Angkatan Laut menjalankan fungsi penegakan hukum dan dan menjaga keamanan di laut, salah satunya terbebas laut dari ancaman navigasi dan tindakan-tindakan lainnya," kata Laksda TNI Ahmadi Heri Purwono.

(Viva)


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Some years ago theres a news about joint production long range missile between pindad and avibras.. pie kabare sekarang


Zarvan said:


> *Indonesian army takes delivery of MLRS Avibras Astros II Mk 6 from Brazil*
> 
> 
> 
> As reported by Defense Studies, the Hong Kong-flagged MV Tian Fu cargo ship sailed from Santos, Brazil, to Tanjung Priok port in Jakarta where, on June 12, it delivered 27 Astros II Mk 6 rocket launchers with ammunition for the Indonesian Army.
> *Follow Army Recognition on Google News at this link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Unloading of an Avibras Astros II Mk 6 MLRS in the Indonesian port of Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, on June 12, 2020 (Picture source: Defense Studies)*
> 
> The Astros II Mk 6 rocket launchers made by Avibras Brazil will be operated by the Army Strategic Reserve Command. In 2012, Indonesia ordered 36 MLRS Astros II which had all been received and consequently used by two artillery battalions in the Kostrad Division 1 and 2.
> 
> In 2018, the 3rd Division of the Kostrad Army was formed. This Kostrad Army had a number of battalions deployed in Sulawesi and Papua New Guinea. Every Kostrad force is equipped with an MLRS battalion. Hence, it is likely that the newly-delivered MLRS will also be used there. Another possibility is that they would fill the gap in Divisions 1 and 2 of Kostrad because several Astros MLRS units have been sent to Natuna Island.
> 
> Since the tension in the North Natuna Sea has risen, the Indonesian Army moved 14 units of Astros II MLRS to Natuna. The assignment was at the same time the move of Astros to the 1st Composite Battalion / Gardapati Kodam I Bukit Barisan which oversees the regions of North Sumatra, West Sumatra, Riau and the Riau Islands.
> 
> ASTROS II (Artillery Saturation Rocket System) is a self-propelled multiple rocket launcher produced in Brazil by the Avibras company. It features a modular design and employs rockets with calibers ranging from 127 mm to 450 mm ( 5-17.72 inches). It was developed on the basis of a Tectran VBT-2028 6×6 all-terrain vehicle for enhanced mobility.
> 
> In 2014 a first improved ASTROS II Mk.6 was delivered. This system is also referred as ASTROS-2020. The launcher vehicle is capable of firing new AV-TM 300 cruise missiles with a range of 300 km and AV-SS-G40 guided rockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Avibras Astros II Mk 6 MLRS loaded on low-bed trailers in the Indonesian port of Tanjung Priok, Jakarta, on June 12, 2020 (Picture source: Defense Studies)
> 
> https://www.armyrecognition.com/jun..._mlrs_avibras_astros_ii_mk_6_from_brazil.html*


----------



## umigami

Alman said radar that US will give us is 77 MRR version. But MRR coverage is only 150 km. If US give us hibah radar to cover SCS, radar coverage 150km emang bisa apa di LCS yg luas begitu?


----------



## striver44

This is just a start. 150km is ok.In the coming future where China and US is increasingly at odds over the Pacific. A strong Indonesia able to stand up against china will be vital to US interest. Maybe at that time the US will send us a more capable Radar.

I wouldn't be surprised if US give us the good to go sign for F-35s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

from cakrawala 444th edition , 2019
https://www.tnial.mil.id/assets/majalah/PDF-20191220-064521.pdf





"Beberapa jenis pesawat yang
masih dalam proses perencanaan
dan pengadaan antara lain heli
dan pesawat angkut sedang
direncanakan sebanyak enam buah,
heli attack sebanyak delapan buah,
dan hibah pesawat tanpa awak
atau UAV dari Amerika Serikat
sebanyak enam buah yang akan
bergabung dalam skuadron baru
yaitu Skuadron 700 PUTA."

the navy attack helicopter rumour start to rise up recently , AH-1Z ? MH-60 Romeo ?



umigami said:


> Alman said radar that US will give us is 77 MRR version. But MRR coverage is only 150 km. If US give us hibah radar to cover SCS, radar coverage 150km emang bisa apa di LCS yg luas begitu?


surveillance range of high tech multirole radar like that can be set longer or shorter by adjusting the beam width




based on the spec sheet , 150km range are for the low altitude flight and sea skimming detection , which pretty much already hampered by physics of earth curvature .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

*KAI Aims to Export First Korean-made Helicopter to Indonesia*

18 Juni 2020






KAI KUH-1 Surion marine version (photo : KAI)

SACHEON, South Korea (Yonhap) -- Korea Aerospace Industries Co. (KAI), South Korea’s sole aircraft manufacturer, aims to export the first Korean-made helicopter to Indonesia, a company executive said Wednesday.

KAI has exported 16 T-50 advanced trainer jets and 20 KT-1 basic trainer jets to Indonesia in total. It has not achieved any deal from overseas to export a Korean-made helicopter.

“We are stepping up efforts to sign a deal to export the Surion (KUH-1) transport utility helicopter to Indonesia. We see many business opportunities in Indonesia as it was the first country that purchased the KT-1 and the T-50 planes,” KAI Vice President and General Manager Lee Bong-keun told reporters on the sidelines of a promotional event held in Sacheon, 440 kilometers south of Seoul.

KAI is also targeting winning additional deals in Malaysia, Columbia and Peru as they have shown much interest in its aircraft products, Lee said.

“Malaysia is planning to approve a five-year economic development plan, which includes a large-scale aircraft purchase program, in October, though the approval is likely to be affected by the new coronavirus outbreak,” he said.

Earlier in the day, KAI signed an agreement with the South Gyeongsang provincial government and the Human Resources Development Service of Korea (HRDK) to help Korean companies hire foreigners from the 16 countries under the HRDK’s employment permit system (EPS), KAI said in a statement.

Under the EPS system, workers from the 16 nations that have purchased Korean-made aircraft will be given equal treatment in terms of wages and other benefits at Korean companies, the statement said.

The 16 countries include China, Indonesia, Thailand, Vietnam, Mongolia, Bangladesh, Pakistan, Cambodia, Laos and the Philippines.

Ambassadors and officials from the 16 countries attended the promotional event held at KAI’s headquarters here. KAI focused on promoting the Surion helicopter.

Asked if Indonesia has an interest in purchasing the Surion helicopter, Puji Basuki, first secretary of the Indonesian Embassy in Korea, said his country will see if it can use the helicopter either for the military or a public purpose after receiving a proposal from Korea.

See full article Yonhap


----------



## Raduga

striver44 said:


> *KAI Aims to Export First Korean-made Helicopter to Indonesia*
> 
> 18 Juni 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KAI KUH-1 Surion marine version (photo : KAI)
> 
> SACHEON, South Korea (Yonhap) -- Korea Aerospace Industries Co. (KAI), South Korea’s sole aircraft manufacturer, aims to export the first Korean-made helicopter to Indonesia, a company executive said Wednesday.
> 
> KAI has exported 16 T-50 advanced trainer jets and 20 KT-1 basic trainer jets to Indonesia in total. It has not achieved any deal from overseas to export a Korean-made helicopter.
> 
> “We are stepping up efforts to sign a deal to export the Surion (KUH-1) transport utility helicopter to Indonesia. We see many business opportunities in Indonesia as it was the first country that purchased the KT-1 and the T-50 planes,” KAI Vice President and General Manager Lee Bong-keun told reporters on the sidelines of a promotional event held in Sacheon, 440 kilometers south of Seoul.
> 
> KAI is also targeting winning additional deals in Malaysia, Columbia and Peru as they have shown much interest in its aircraft products, Lee said.
> 
> “Malaysia is planning to approve a five-year economic development plan, which includes a large-scale aircraft purchase program, in October, though the approval is likely to be affected by the new coronavirus outbreak,” he said.
> 
> Earlier in the day, KAI signed an agreement with the South Gyeongsang provincial government and the Human Resources Development Service of Korea (HRDK) to help Korean companies hire foreigners from the 16 countries under the HRDK’s employment permit system (EPS), KAI said in a statement.
> 
> Under the EPS system, workers from the 16 nations that have purchased Korean-made aircraft will be given equal treatment in terms of wages and other benefits at Korean companies, the statement said.
> 
> The 16 countries include China, Indonesia, Thailand, Vietnam, Mongolia, Bangladesh, Pakistan, Cambodia, Laos and the Philippines.
> 
> Ambassadors and officials from the 16 countries attended the promotional event held at KAI’s headquarters here. KAI focused on promoting the Surion helicopter.
> 
> Asked if Indonesia has an interest in purchasing the Surion helicopter, Puji Basuki, first secretary of the Indonesian Embassy in Korea, said his country will see if it can use the helicopter either for the military or a public purpose after receiving a proposal from Korea.
> 
> See full article Yonhap


if we wanted to buy it , atleast buy it in a large batch and ask for License to sokor , since we had plan for LHD in the near future , this chopper are suitable for that , especially the Marineon variants which have water floatation system + Foldable rotor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Being-Art

Raduga said:


> if we wanted to buy it , atleast buy it in a large batch and ask for License to sokor , since we had plan for LHD in the near future , this chopper are suitable for that , especially the Marineon variants which have water floatation system + Foldable rotor


Sounds goods, and the unique fact of this helicopter uses engines similar to AH-64 Apache's engine


----------



## striver44

@Raduga about this LHD thing you mention. Don't you think that we should go to a smaller, faster and more nimble platform for amphibious assault.

The US now had already started their transformation towards a smaller vessels to move troops around.

https://breakingdefense.com/2020/06...4.1832190638.1592455205-2010717547.1592117810

Big amphib ships like LHD which operates close to the shore for amphib operations are viewed as :

_Berger rejects war plans anticipating a Cold War-style confrontation in which huge ships can creep close to shore free from the threat of precision-guided munitions being launched from batteries deep inland.

He (Berger) calls the current configuration of amphibious ships “*the most obvious manifestation of this obsolete paradigm"*
*
*
What do you think? Others please share your thoughts too_


----------



## Raduga

striver44 said:


> @Raduga about this LHD thing you mention. Don't you think that we should go to a smaller, faster and more nimble platform for amphibious assault.
> 
> The US now had already started their transformation towards a smaller vessels to move troops around.
> 
> https://breakingdefense.com/2020/06...4.1832190638.1592455205-2010717547.1592117810
> 
> Big amphib ships like LHD which operates close to the shore for amphib operations are viewed as :
> 
> _Berger rejects war plans anticipating a Cold War-style confrontation in which huge ships can creep close to shore free from the threat of precision-guided munitions being launched from batteries deep inland.
> 
> He (Berger) calls the current configuration of amphibious ships “*the most obvious manifestation of this obsolete paradigm"
> 
> *
> What do you think? Others please share your thoughts too_


i still not read much about the USMC initiative of small amphibious attack vessels , it sounds a little bit sketchy , but looks like it was mentioned to be suitable for shallow water with below sea state 5-6 operation only , nevertheless , US would never dump their big ol LHD fleet or even maybe seeking an improved version in the future . 
https://www.forbes.com/sites/craigh...nk-without-better-justification/#4e4c444a97fa


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> @Raduga about this LHD thing you mention. Don't you think that we should go to a smaller, faster and more nimble platform for amphibious assault.
> 
> The US now had already started their transformation towards a smaller vessels to move troops around.
> 
> https://breakingdefense.com/2020/06...4.1832190638.1592455205-2010717547.1592117810
> 
> Big amphib ships like LHD which operates close to the shore for amphib operations are viewed as :
> 
> _Berger rejects war plans anticipating a Cold War-style confrontation in which huge ships can creep close to shore free from the threat of precision-guided munitions being launched from batteries deep inland.
> 
> He (Berger) calls the current configuration of amphibious ships “*the most obvious manifestation of this obsolete paradigm"
> 
> *
> What do you think? Others please share your thoughts too_



Noooo, you should looking it for Marines corps point of view but there is still debates about such changing of the game play. If the big ships is not needed so with what the US trying to move their units by sea? Not to mention there is abrupt change in their strategy with regard to the playing in littoral condition, their LCS is huge waste, waste of material and time all in all to revert back to old but reliable multi purpose frigate concept just like the FREMM design. If there is a differences it is Will be about unmanned platform in which Will get a bigger play ground in near future. As even the concept of future fighter Will be unmanned platform controlled from thousand miles at home and the ground forces Will be supported by Legion of heavily armed and well protected unmanned platform capable to taking decision for themselves. Thus the decision to playing light like the Marines corps suggested recently is kinda suicidal as even the China dedicated a lot of resources toward unmanned platform and Will equipped them with many type of heavy weaponry


----------



## ardezzo

Nike said:


> Noooo, you should looking it for Marines corps point of view but there is still debates about such changing of the game play. If the big ships is not needed so with what the US trying to move their units by sea? Not to mention there is abrupt change in their strategy with regard to the playing in littoral condition, their LCS is huge waste, waste of material and time all in all to revert back to old but reliable multi purpose frigate concept just like the FREMM design. If there is a differences it is Will be about unmanned platform in which Will get a bigger play ground in near future. As even the concept of future fighter Will be unmanned platform controlled from thousand miles at home and the ground forces Will be supported by Legion of heavily armed and well protected unmanned platform capable to taking decision for themselves. Thus the decision to playing light like the Marines corps suggested recently is kinda suicidal as even the China dedicated a lot of resources toward unmanned platform and Will equipped them with many type of heavy weaponry



ah, this remind of USMC plan to get rid of their Abrams MBT. I dare say that is a bad choice and once a conflict start, they will forced to put back those heavy metal on the field.



Raduga said:


> if we wanted to buy it , atleast buy it in a large batch and ask for License to sokor , since we had plan for LHD in the near future , this chopper are suitable for that , especially the Marineon variants which have water floatation system + Foldable rotor



licence build would be good if we build in large batch, and large batch only available if all service used the same platform.


----------



## Ruhnama

striver44 said:


> *KAI Aims to Export First Korean-made Helicopter to Indonesia*
> 
> 18 Juni 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KAI KUH-1 Surion marine version (photo : KAI)
> 
> SACHEON, South Korea (Yonhap) -- Korea Aerospace Industries Co. (KAI), South Korea’s sole aircraft manufacturer, aims to export the first Korean-made helicopter to Indonesia, a company executive said Wednesday.
> 
> KAI has exported 16 T-50 advanced trainer jets and 20 KT-1 basic trainer jets to Indonesia in total. It has not achieved any deal from overseas to export a Korean-made helicopter.
> 
> “We are stepping up efforts to sign a deal to export the Surion (KUH-1) transport utility helicopter to Indonesia. We see many business opportunities in Indonesia as it was the first country that purchased the KT-1 and the T-50 planes,” KAI Vice President and General Manager Lee Bong-keun told reporters on the sidelines of a promotional event held in Sacheon, 440 kilometers south of Seoul.
> 
> KAI is also targeting winning additional deals in Malaysia, Columbia and Peru as they have shown much interest in its aircraft products, Lee said.
> 
> “Malaysia is planning to approve a five-year economic development plan, which includes a large-scale aircraft purchase program, in October, though the approval is likely to be affected by the new coronavirus outbreak,” he said.
> 
> Earlier in the day, KAI signed an agreement with the South Gyeongsang provincial government and the Human Resources Development Service of Korea (HRDK) to help Korean companies hire foreigners from the 16 countries under the HRDK’s employment permit system (EPS), KAI said in a statement.
> 
> Under the EPS system, workers from the 16 nations that have purchased Korean-made aircraft will be given equal treatment in terms of wages and other benefits at Korean companies, the statement said.
> 
> The 16 countries include China, Indonesia, Thailand, Vietnam, Mongolia, Bangladesh, Pakistan, Cambodia, Laos and the Philippines.
> 
> Ambassadors and officials from the 16 countries attended the promotional event held at KAI’s headquarters here. KAI focused on promoting the Surion helicopter.
> 
> Asked if Indonesia has an interest in purchasing the Surion helicopter, Puji Basuki, first secretary of the Indonesian Embassy in Korea, said his country will see if it can use the helicopter either for the military or a public purpose after receiving a proposal from Korea.
> 
> See full article Yonhap


S.kor likely want revive the marineon image when this helicopter crashe and killed marine inside. The main rotor is discarded when flying and the marineon crash at a building. Likely they have adressed this issue.
For amphibious chopper likely in this world is "rare" like mil14 (very old) or ch 53 family


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> the navy attack helicopter rumour start to rise up recently , AH-1Z ? MH-60 Romeo ?





NEKONEKO said:


> kami sedang berdiskusi untuk *pengadaan helikopter Apache dan perlengkapan militer lainnya*


We are currently in talk with US for more Apache, the question is this Apache is allocated for the army or navy?

The army don't have any plan to have more apache.





Meanwhile the navy want to have attack helicopter.





_The Version 6.0 upgrade has added a new Radar Electronics Unit to the Longbow system, which adds the maritime capability to the Longbow’s baseline ground targeting, air targeting and training modes. Because the upgrade is software driven, it does not require an increase in the power output of the radar to double the *detection range to 16km.*

“When you look at the reconnaissance mission, you really need situational awareness and now, with a *16km range and a surveillance mode of 360 degrees, you can monitor 800 square kilometres of area or battlespace in a very quick timeframe*, so the pilot is not having to look over his shoulder, or downrange, the radar is doing it for him quickly and accurately and, targets are detected and displayed to him. The Apache is a very integrated sensor and weapons suite,” Ron Stanislaw, International Programs manager - Land & Avionics of Northrop Grumman’s C4ISR Division said.

“The radar data can be *linked directly to M-TADS to cue the EO/IR system* to the target. That’s something unique to Apache and it is very valuable in rapidly understanding the situational awareness.”

During the Longbow’s Follow On Test and Evaluation II (FOTE II) activity conducted late last year, the radar *successfully detected ‘numerous’ ground and maritime targets* at ‘extended detection ranges’, which were *engaged and destroyed* by JAGM missiles fired from an AH-64E.

“One of the key discriminators of Apache is that ‘system of sensors’ approach, (including) the passive RFI sensor and its capability to *passively detect air defence radars* and detect them at very long ranges and hand them off to the radar for prosecution as a areal target or a real threat,” LBL president Jim Messina added. “Then, once the radar determines it, we have the capability to directly hand off to a missile and launch system from the radar or, if further prosecution of the target is required, then hand off the co-ordinates to the M-TADS so we can prosecute it visually. That system of systems approach is very powerful (and) I don’t believe any other platform provides that.”_
https://www.australiandefence.com.au/defence/sea/apache-at-sea

Good for GKK escort when conducting beachhead ops, or for defense against enemy amphibious attack.

Taking out enemy AD system, eliminating enemy position and armored vehicle.
During enemy amphibious ops when they are still on the water they will be an easy target for Apache.



ardezzo said:


> all service used the same platform.


That would be good.


----------



## gondes



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga




----------



## Nike

Milrem Robotics unveils its new Type-X unmanned tracked IFV Infantry Fighting Vehicle

27 MAY 2020

The Estonian company Milrem Robotics is trying to revolutionize the global defense industry by developing a new type of unmanned tracked IFV (Infantry Fighting Vehicle) for mechanized units, a Robotic Combat Vehicle (RCV) designated Type-X. Although it is not a tank, the Type-X moves on tracks and has a turret.





New MILREM Type-X unmanned tracked IFV, more precisely a Robotic Combat Vehicle designed to support mechanized units

Milrem Robotics is best known for its THeMIS UGV which is operated by several countries, namely the French armed forces in Mali. Milrem Robotics founder and CEO Kuldar Väärsi said that a new long-term goal is to replace all old-style infantry fighting vehicles with new systems. He is convinced that, as in many other areas of life, the defense industry will become increasingly robot dependent in the future, and fewer and fewer people will be involved in the heart of combat operations.

What makes the Type-X unique, he says, is the combination of three elements: a hybrid transmission (electric and diesel), the ability to operate in a fully autonomous mode, and the absence of a crew. So far, some of the existing infantry fighting vehicles have been modified to provide remote control capability, and optional manned vehicles are also being created. "I think these solutions are similar to townhouses, which have the disadvantages of both apartments and houses at the same time, with almost no advantages," said Väärsi.

The company believes that the Type-X has a number of advantages over the current type of infantry fighting vehicles. First, it's almost twice cheaper. In addition, with its 12 tons (26,455 lbs), it is almost three times lighter than an IFV, which means that the Type-X has improved mobility and is easier to carry and drop by aircraft like the C-130. Being only 2.20 m (87 in.) high 2.90m (114 in.) wide and 6 m (236 in.) long, the Type-X also has a lower profile and smaller volume than most IFVs, making it difficult to spot in the field, a crucial advantage even more favored by its low heat signature. At the same time, it is fitted with a 2-ton turret armed with a 30mm automatic gun, optionally a 50mm one, which makes the Type-X as lethal as most of the other IFVs.

The system benefits from a low maintenance cost because it has been designed with maintenance in mind, using the LRU-principle. Hybrid powertrain and rubber tracks will reduce costs significantly.





Milrem Type-X is modular and, hence, can be adapted to many roles

Type-X is easy to upgrade for it is built following a fully modular approach (sensors and other components can be upgraded), capable of carrying multiple payloads based on the same interface. Like the THeMIS, Type-X is multifunctional. This means that its cannon can be replaced with an anti-aircraft system, a mortar, or a radar if necessary. It can also be used as a transport platform for equipment and soldiers.

How Type-X will be used in combat depends largely on the structure of the armed forces, terrain and tactics. Autonomy-enabled systems like Type-X will deploy as force multiplier at all echelons from the platoon up to the brigade combat teams. It will decrease the reaction time and reduce the cognitive load of the commander, enabling the whole unit to be more effectively led. Also, unmanned platforms can support the MESH networking principle with automatic MESH planning and communication relay. The OODA (observation-orientation-decision-action) loop of the commander and the whole unit can be processed faster because of the help of automatic and autonomous functions and AI. According to Väärsi, the main task of the new robot will be to support the main tanks and mechanized units with advantageously a much superior range: 600 km (373 miles) with fully charged batteries and full tank of JP8. Batteries are recharged while the diesel engine is running. An amphibious capability is taken into consideration by Milrem for the future.





Milrem Type-X can be controlled from a station fitted in a safe and mobile environment like an APC 






Milrem Type-X control station

Type-X is ideal for high-risk situations where the presence of troops would be too dangerous. The easy control station and the enhanced mobility capabilities will enable the unit to move into denied areas without compromising the security of human lives. Specific countermeasures could also be employed automatically, under certain operational concepts.

Who was the first to show interest in the new combat system? Väärsi said that Milrem Robotics has a very important customer in the armed forces of a country that has paid almost full price for the development. This does not mean that Milrem Robotics may lose its patent and its rights to the vehicle. The company is not worried about whether anyone will want to buy the products with which it enters the market. Rather, countries are lining up to cooperate with it.

It is worth noting that the Type-X exists today only on paper. The components for the prototype are ready, but not yet delivered to Estonia. The company hopes to assemble a prototype by the end of summer 2020. The product will take another three years to become a certified product ready for sale. Väärsi is not afraid that something will go wrong. Most of the work has been done, all the stages have passed the software tests, and all that remains is to assemble a real machine. “Milrem initially planned to unveil the mockup of Type-X at the Eurosatory 2020 event,” Kuldar Väärsi, Milrem CEO told Army Recognition during a webinar organized on May 27, but this major defense exhibition scheduled for June has been canceled. “We plan to complete the prototype of the vehicle by the end of the 3rd quarter of 2020 and begin mobility testing in October.”





Milrem Type-X only exists as a project but the company will have a prototype ready by the end of Summer 2020

Is the beginning of a major economic crisis a good time to launch a new project? Väärsi admitted that although Milrem Robotics has not experienced a 90-100% drop in revenue as a tourism sector, the crisis is also affecting it. Countries are cutting spending on defense and military development. New and interesting, but expensive robotic solutions are not considered.

Italy and Spain are the most affected countries by the Coronavirus pandemic in Europe, said they would have to postpone their cooperation with Milrem Robotics. However, many of the orders that the company has received have already been confirmed by contracts, which means that this year it should not face serious problems. Milrem Robotics, however, was forced to cut its salaries.

Kuldar Väärsi expects that the Estonian armed forces will prefer domestic contractors to foreign ones. The companies have the know-how and production facilities that allow them to keep existing jobs and create new ones. "Especially since our defense industry has flourished in recent years," Väärsi said. For the same reason, Milrem Robotics recently told the Estonian Defence Forces that it is possible to build several hundred of these companies.





Milrem Type-X unloaded from C-130 Hercules in a fast operation scenario. Type-X is light enough for airdropping or undersling transport by a heavy helicopter






Milrem Type-X in target detection mode






Milrem Type-X operating in a camp attack scenario






Milrem Type-X operating in a spearhead attack scenario 






Milrem Type-X in a town attack scenario. The control station fitted in an armored vehicle works from some distance away

https://www.armyrecognition.com/may...ed_tracked_ifv_infantry_fighting_vehicle.html

This should be the future of our armed forces, bringing unprecedented level of firepower, minimizing the number of personnel on the field and hot zones but keep the boots on the grounds being relevant and suppressing the enemies by technological, mobility, and firepower advantage. I am all for the motion to disband territorial command units like Korem, Kodim and Koramil and keeping the personnel at lean level but maintain the technological and firepower edge over the number.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Milrem Robotics unveils its new Type-X unmanned tracked IFV Infantry Fighting Vehicle
> 
> 27 MAY 2020
> 
> The Estonian company Milrem Robotics is trying to revolutionize the global defense industry by developing a new type of unmanned tracked IFV (Infantry Fighting Vehicle) for mechanized units, a Robotic Combat Vehicle (RCV) designated Type-X. Although it is not a tank, the Type-X moves on tracks and has a turret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New MILREM Type-X unmanned tracked IFV, more precisely a Robotic Combat Vehicle designed to support mechanized units
> 
> Milrem Robotics is best known for its THeMIS UGV which is operated by several countries, namely the French armed forces in Mali. Milrem Robotics founder and CEO Kuldar Väärsi said that a new long-term goal is to replace all old-style infantry fighting vehicles with new systems. He is convinced that, as in many other areas of life, the defense industry will become increasingly robot dependent in the future, and fewer and fewer people will be involved in the heart of combat operations.
> 
> What makes the Type-X unique, he says, is the combination of three elements: a hybrid transmission (electric and diesel), the ability to operate in a fully autonomous mode, and the absence of a crew. So far, some of the existing infantry fighting vehicles have been modified to provide remote control capability, and optional manned vehicles are also being created. "I think these solutions are similar to townhouses, which have the disadvantages of both apartments and houses at the same time, with almost no advantages," said Väärsi.
> 
> The company believes that the Type-X has a number of advantages over the current type of infantry fighting vehicles. First, it's almost twice cheaper. In addition, with its 12 tons (26,455 lbs), it is almost three times lighter than an IFV, which means that the Type-X has improved mobility and is easier to carry and drop by aircraft like the C-130. Being only 2.20 m (87 in.) high 2.90m (114 in.) wide and 6 m (236 in.) long, the Type-X also has a lower profile and smaller volume than most IFVs, making it difficult to spot in the field, a crucial advantage even more favored by its low heat signature. At the same time, it is fitted with a 2-ton turret armed with a 30mm automatic gun, optionally a 50mm one, which makes the Type-X as lethal as most of the other IFVs.
> 
> The system benefits from a low maintenance cost because it has been designed with maintenance in mind, using the LRU-principle. Hybrid powertrain and rubber tracks will reduce costs significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milrem Type-X is modular and, hence, can be adapted to many roles
> 
> Type-X is easy to upgrade for it is built following a fully modular approach (sensors and other components can be upgraded), capable of carrying multiple payloads based on the same interface. Like the THeMIS, Type-X is multifunctional. This means that its cannon can be replaced with an anti-aircraft system, a mortar, or a radar if necessary. It can also be used as a transport platform for equipment and soldiers.
> 
> How Type-X will be used in combat depends largely on the structure of the armed forces, terrain and tactics. Autonomy-enabled systems like Type-X will deploy as force multiplier at all echelons from the platoon up to the brigade combat teams. It will decrease the reaction time and reduce the cognitive load of the commander, enabling the whole unit to be more effectively led. Also, unmanned platforms can support the MESH networking principle with automatic MESH planning and communication relay. The OODA (observation-orientation-decision-action) loop of the commander and the whole unit can be processed faster because of the help of automatic and autonomous functions and AI. According to Väärsi, the main task of the new robot will be to support the main tanks and mechanized units with advantageously a much superior range: 600 km (373 miles) with fully charged batteries and full tank of JP8. Batteries are recharged while the diesel engine is running. An amphibious capability is taken into consideration by Milrem for the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milrem Type-X can be controlled from a station fitted in a safe and mobile environment like an APC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milrem Type-X control station
> 
> Type-X is ideal for high-risk situations where the presence of troops would be too dangerous. The easy control station and the enhanced mobility capabilities will enable the unit to move into denied areas without compromising the security of human lives. Specific countermeasures could also be employed automatically, under certain operational concepts.
> 
> Who was the first to show interest in the new combat system? Väärsi said that Milrem Robotics has a very important customer in the armed forces of a country that has paid almost full price for the development. This does not mean that Milrem Robotics may lose its patent and its rights to the vehicle. The company is not worried about whether anyone will want to buy the products with which it enters the market. Rather, countries are lining up to cooperate with it.
> 
> It is worth noting that the Type-X exists today only on paper. The components for the prototype are ready, but not yet delivered to Estonia. The company hopes to assemble a prototype by the end of summer 2020. The product will take another three years to become a certified product ready for sale. Väärsi is not afraid that something will go wrong. Most of the work has been done, all the stages have passed the software tests, and all that remains is to assemble a real machine. “Milrem initially planned to unveil the mockup of Type-X at the Eurosatory 2020 event,” Kuldar Väärsi, Milrem CEO told Army Recognition during a webinar organized on May 27, but this major defense exhibition scheduled for June has been canceled. “We plan to complete the prototype of the vehicle by the end of the 3rd quarter of 2020 and begin mobility testing in October.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milrem Type-X only exists as a project but the company will have a prototype ready by the end of Summer 2020
> 
> Is the beginning of a major economic crisis a good time to launch a new project? Väärsi admitted that although Milrem Robotics has not experienced a 90-100% drop in revenue as a tourism sector, the crisis is also affecting it. Countries are cutting spending on defense and military development. New and interesting, but expensive robotic solutions are not considered.
> 
> Italy and Spain are the most affected countries by the Coronavirus pandemic in Europe, said they would have to postpone their cooperation with Milrem Robotics. However, many of the orders that the company has received have already been confirmed by contracts, which means that this year it should not face serious problems. Milrem Robotics, however, was forced to cut its salaries.
> 
> Kuldar Väärsi expects that the Estonian armed forces will prefer domestic contractors to foreign ones. The companies have the know-how and production facilities that allow them to keep existing jobs and create new ones. "Especially since our defense industry has flourished in recent years," Väärsi said. For the same reason, Milrem Robotics recently told the Estonian Defence Forces that it is possible to build several hundred of these companies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milrem Type-X unloaded from C-130 Hercules in a fast operation scenario. Type-X is light enough for airdropping or undersling transport by a heavy helicopter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milrem Type-X in target detection mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milrem Type-X operating in a camp attack scenario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milrem Type-X operating in a spearhead attack scenario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milrem Type-X in a town attack scenario. The control station fitted in an armored vehicle works from some distance away
> 
> https://www.armyrecognition.com/may...ed_tracked_ifv_infantry_fighting_vehicle.html
> 
> This should be the future of our armed forces, bringing unprecedented level of firepower, minimizing the number of personnel on the field and hot zones but keep the boots on the grounds being relevant and suppressing the enemies by technological, mobility, and firepower advantage. I am all for the motion to disband territorial command units like Korem, Kodim and Koramil and keeping the personnel at lean level but maintain the technological and firepower edge over the number.


What price of this think? Or better inevest on chopper for penerbad. More blekhawk etc. Also likely training tni perosnel with such new sophisticared technology will very hard. This kind of shiny toy likely will go to kostrad or other top unit
Imho


----------



## Nike

Ruhnama said:


> What price of this think? Or better inevest on chopper for penerbad. More blekhawk etc. Also likely training tni perosnel with such new sophisticared technology will very hard. This kind of shiny toy likely will go to kostrad or other top unit
> Imho



Indonesia need of Chopper is very sure as even the American and China still heavily invest on new and better platform (like Deviant and other new platform Rotorcraft), but you still need boot on the ground to make sure the area of operation still under your control and enemy can't contest it. This where the unmanned vehicles or robotic platform in any shape Will playing a greater roles in the future, SkyNet warfare is not so distance after all. To maximize the firepower and reduce human casualties in the advent and proliferation of advance anti armor Missiles, robot and other unmanned platform Will playing a greater roles.


----------



## polanski

Indonesian Natuna Island Could Be PLA Navy’s Choke Point: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...natuna-island-could-be-pla-navys-choke-point/


----------



## caksakerah

An interesting webinar arranged by PYC: Energy Geopolitics at SCS. Great speakers. If anyone attended this.

One thing boldly underlined: Indonesia’s energy security needs to be dramatically improved. We can only afford a war only in days due to this.


----------



## Raduga

caksakerah said:


> An interesting webinar arranged by PYC: Energy Geopolitics at SCS. Great speakers. If anyone attended this.
> 
> One thing boldly underlined: Indonesia’s energy security needs to be dramatically improved. We can only afford a war only in days due to this.


Disini kalau proyek eksplorasi migas nya gagal , direksi terkait bisa dicopot dan dianggap praktek korupsi , there's already similiar case in previous year regarding this , that's why current director are hesistant to do another hydrocarbon well exploration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

striver44 said:


> @Raduga about this LHD thing you mention. Don't you think that we should go to a smaller, faster and more nimble platform for amphibious assault.
> 
> The US now had already started their transformation towards a smaller vessels to move troops around.
> 
> https://breakingdefense.com/2020/06...4.1832190638.1592455205-2010717547.1592117810
> 
> Big amphib ships like LHD which operates close to the shore for amphib operations are viewed as :
> 
> _Berger rejects war plans anticipating a Cold War-style confrontation in which huge ships can creep close to shore free from the threat of precision-guided munitions being launched from batteries deep inland.
> 
> He (Berger) calls the current configuration of amphibious ships “*the most obvious manifestation of this obsolete paradigm"
> 
> *
> What do you think? Others please share your thoughts too_



*Bigger ship = putting all your eggs in the same basket. *

With smaller (not that small though) but longer range (ocean capable), and more numerous ship will improve the survivalability of the the amphibious task force as a whole


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> *Bigger ship = putting all your eggs in the same basket. *
> 
> With smaller (not that small though) but longer range (ocean capable), and more numerous ship will improve the survivalability of the the amphibious task force as a whole



How you can overcame Nature limitation with small size? Sea state over five or open seas is not that forgiving for small transport ships

And a thing to notes it was the Navy who operated those vessels, and there is more and more bigger sized ships being churn out as main assault transport vessels such as American class LHD and San Antonio class LPD


----------



## Chestnut

Ahem...

https://militaryleak.com/2018/08/29/spearhead-class-expeditionary-fast-transport-epf/


----------



## san.geuk

Chestnut said:


> Ahem...
> 
> https://militaryleak.com/2018/08/29/spearhead-class-expeditionary-fast-transport-epf/



One disadvantage of the ship’s design is instability in rough seas and at high speeds. At 10 knots in calm sea states, the hull can roll up to four degrees to each side, while conventional ships would roll very little, which would increase if the ship goes faster in rougher conditions, raising the possibility of seasickness. To achieve its top speed, the ship has to be traveling in waters not exceeding sea state 3 (waves up to 1.25 m (4.1 ft) high). At sea state 4 it can travel up to 15 knots, travel only 5 knots in sea state 5, and has to hold position in any sea state higher; while this might be seen as an operational limitation that can delay its arrival to port facilities, the ship was intended to operate closer to shore rather than in blue-water conditions...


----------



## striver44

the US is moving away from big ships such as the San Antonio class towards a smaller ships like this.






it could be cheaper and faster build, something that you'll wanna consider when you're operating in an area packed of precision guided munitions, to replace losses.

also, looking at our geography where the Islands are so close to each other, it put into question why we need ships like an LHD, why even bother???




the most likely use of such amphibious assets is to move materials as fast and as frequent as Possible from Java to hot spots all over the archipelago.

we need more ships like the Semarang Class, instead of LHD. or even landing ships like this.
cheap and easily build by many of our local shipyard.








you can correct me if I'm wrong......


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> the US is moving away from big ships such as the San Antonio class towards a smaller ships like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it could be cheaper and faster build, something that you'll wanna consider when you're operating in an area packed of precision guided munitions, to replace losses.
> 
> also, looking at our geography where the Islands are so close to each other, it put into question why we need ships like an LHD, why even bother???
> View attachment 643257
> 
> the most likely use of such amphibious assets is to move materials as fast and as frequent as Possible from Java to hot spots all over the archipelago.
> 
> we need more ships like the Semarang Class, instead of LHD. or even landing ships like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can correct me if I'm wrong......



Where and when US NAVY completely moving away from big ships fleets like San Antonio class and American class LHD while they keep ordering them even until now and ordering peanuts? 

https://www.naval-technology.com/projects/lpd17/

https://news.usni.org/2016/11/09/ma...ille-world-war-ii-campaign-in-solomon-islands

Don't get me wrong, Indonesia itself keep insisting to produce many LCU, LST class vessels for both the Army and Navy units, there is nothing wrong about that. But there is actually limitation about such LCU and LST vessels over big item assault ships such as LPD and LHD as they are more capable to handling more complex operation from longer distances and keep away from hostile forces reach (with the advances of newly built complex aircraft such V-22 Osprey, Bell V-280 Valor and SB 1 Defiant). The actual capability of such vessels is very evident during wartime and crisis operation as bigger ships mean bigger logistic they can carry, the longer operation area they can reach and the more independent the arms units within such vessels during the operation. In such high tempo operation, every moment is gold, that's including the actual delivery time such vessels can bringing upon such moments.

For what use we are acquiring ocean going frigate such as Itver Huitveld class if not to being the escort of long range, big flat top assault amphibious ships? There is propose to use them as joint operation platform between Army and Navy when the Army aviation will use their newly acquired tiltrotor aircraft in near future to be operated from such platform (to divide the funding problems between the Army and Navy to acquire such assault capability)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Personally, I'm more inclined to have 1-2 LHD/flat tops for rotary ops and having smaller HVSS/EPF type ships for the landing role. We really don't need to have a lot of big ships since we have zero interests abroad. It's not like we're France.



Nike said:


> For what use we are acquiring ocean going frigate such as Itver Huitveld class if not to being the escort of long range, big flat top assault amphibious ships? There is propose to use them as joint operation platform between Army and Navy when the Army aviation will use their newly acquired tiltrotor aircraft in near future to be operated from such platform (to divide the funding problems between the Army and Navy to acquire such assault capability)



Personally I'm more inclined to believe that the frigates are eventually going to be placed in the AAW role. You can only go so far with ground based VSHORAD/SHORAD and HIMAD units and constant CAP. I have faith that the Navy realizes this.

Also what tilt-rotor? There's no guarantee they're buying the Osprey or the Valor.


----------



## Gundala

There would be eternal debate over it. But the fact remains; smaller ship means less sea state it can go thru, less fuel to carry thus effect range, etc. Imho the main reason for the idea of "smaller" ship or the thought of obsolete conventional warfare like the WWII is the coming of another type of warfare such as Hybrid Warfare. This type of warfare might be cost effective and can be done with smaller vessels due to the circumstances. Land occupation isnt something too popular right now as it turned out to be costly. Might as well do what US did with Iraq and let the local fight between them self while selling weapons to them and controling their sumur minyak 

In short as the world is changing and technology dependece become a must, the nature type of war itself evolve. But as we see today many countries went to smaller type warship for some reasons. Frigate become more popular then destroyer, who knows there might be a time when our own 28m KAL might shine well in a certain situation with the right equiptmen off course

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Gundala said:


> In short as the world is changing and technology dependece become a must, the nature type of war itself evolve. But as we see today many countries went to smaller type warship for some reasons. Frigate become more popular then destroyer, who knows there might be a time when our own 28m KAL might shine well in a certain situation with the right equiptmen off course



Keep in mind whether one is called a "Frigate" or "Destroyer" is subjective. A lot of the Frigates in European navies can be classified as Destroyers under the US Naval system in terms of size and capabilities. Also, the trend with global power navies is actually moving towards bigger ships. The US Navy's Large Surface Combatant is designed to be bigger than the 16.000 ton Zumwalt-Class Destroyer. (For context, the Zumwalt-Class rivals the Pennsylvania-Class Battleships of WWII)


----------



## Nike

Gundala said:


> There would be eternal debate over it. But the fact remains; smaller ship means less sea state it can go thru, less fuel to carry thus effect range, etc. Imho the main reason for the idea of "smaller" ship or the thought of obsolete conventional warfare like the WWII is the coming of another type of warfare such as Hybrid Warfare. This type of warfare might be cost effective and can be done with smaller vessels due to the circumstances. Land occupation isnt something too popular right now as it turned out to be costly. Might as well do what US did with Iraq and let the local fight between them self while selling weapons to them and controling their sumur minyak
> 
> In short as the world is changing and technology dependece become a must, the nature type of war itself evolve. But as we see today many countries went to smaller type warship for some reasons. Frigate become more popular then destroyer, who knows there might be a time when our own 28m KAL might shine well in a certain situation with the right equiptmen off course



On open seas, size does MATTER, pea sized combat boats cannot traverse open seas where even Corvette size warship like Bung Tomo class is Will be in very vulnerable position when facing big waves of over 3 to five meter high and thats happened a lot on our seas where Monsoon winds capable to raising large waves on ocean let alone something like KAL 28 and KCR series. 

And today big sized warships from advance country like US , China, France contain a lot of new novel technological advancement and they had a lot of measure to be used against small boats swarm tactics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> How you can overcame Nature limitation with small size? Sea state over five or open seas is not that forgiving for small transport ships



As I had said NOT that small. Meaning not too big but also NOT too small. Again its about increasing the survivalability of the task force as a whole.


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> As I had said NOT that small. Meaning not too big but also NOT too small. Again its about increasing the survivalability of the task force as a whole.



One must invest enough for the whole system, like the escort units, the Air superiority, the electronic attack and defense system, eyc as there is no panacea or ultimate cure for such problem even when you spread out your task forces to more smaller units and spread it out on to more larger area of operation (and in turn Will affect your response time for timely piece meals decisive enemy attacks) as the enemy Will prefer to invest more on Anti Ship Missiles in number to obliterated your whole forces.


----------



## Crunch

trishna_amṛta said:


> As I had said NOT that small. Meaning not too big but also NOT too small. Again its about increasing the survivalability of the task force as a whole.



In my way to understand this, came to understanding as the ship have to be slightly bigger than our LPD and smaller from the common LHD, if we want an LHD but in size of our LPD, the french a few years ago published a concept mockup of mini mistral, i think this could be enough for indonesian environment and defense budget, 

This ship is only 140 meters long and 14.000ton of displacement, our national shipyard should be capable of building this, 










https://www.navyrecognition.com/531-mistral-class-lhd-bpc-amphibious-assault-


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Crunch said:


> In my way to understand this, came to understanding as the ship have to be slightly bigger than our LPD and smaller from the common LHD, if we want an LHD but in size of our LPD, the french a few years ago published a concept mockup of mini mistral, i think this could be enough for indonesian environment and defense budget,
> 
> This ship is only 140 meters long and 14.000ton of displacement, our national shipyard should be capable of building this,
> View attachment 643414
> View attachment 643415
> View attachment 643416
> 
> https://www.navyrecognition.com/531-mistral-class-lhd-bpc-amphibious-assault-


No just get the Dokdo class ship from the Korean.

A mini Mistral will just be a waste of money.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chestnut

Crunch said:


> In my way to understand this, came to understanding as the ship have to be slightly bigger than our LPD and smaller from the common LHD, if we want an LHD but in size of our LPD, the french a few years ago published a concept mockup of mini mistral, i think this could be enough for indonesian environment and defense budget,
> 
> This ship is only 140 meters long and 14.000ton of displacement, our national shipyard should be capable of building this,
> View attachment 643414
> View attachment 643415
> View attachment 643416
> 
> https://www.navyrecognition.com/531-mistral-class-lhd-bpc-amphibious-assault-


The Mistral is a big meme to be honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Anyone know anything regarding this? I only got limited information


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Anyone know anything regarding this? I only got limited information
> View attachment 643437


you'd pretty much got a clear hint there , qatar , india ,finnish and us , that's NASAMS/NASAM II , if AU wanted a more long ranged anti air missile solution , it's probably will be provided by US manufacture .

while AD GBAD(ground based air defense) pretty much just like what Alman said, they will most likely use european missile solution such as SAMP/T ASTER-30.

entah kenapa antara kecabangan bisa beda beda gitu permintaan nya, probably for redudancy reason (if one prove to work better than the other one) .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Personally I don't think the budget allows for 2 different HIMAD systems being operated simultaneously. The amount of infrastructure and networking that needs to be implemented would add up on top of the initial order for the system itself.

If anything, I think it's a done deal that the AU would get the system. It'll cost less for them to operate and network since they already have the necessary VHORAD/SHORAD and NASAMS II's already linked to the GCI radars along with the background GBAD C4I infrastructure. Adding the Patriot to the AU by any chance would cost the government a lot less money and effort then the AD suddenly demanding the SAMP/T.


----------



## Gundala

Chestnut said:


> Keep in mind whether one is called a "Frigate" or "Destroyer" is subjective. A lot of the Frigates in European navies can be classified as Destroyers under the US Naval system in terms of size and capabilities. Also, the trend with global power navies is actually moving towards bigger ships. The US Navy's Large Surface Combatant is designed to be bigger than the 16.000 ton Zumwalt-Class Destroyer. (For context, the Zumwalt-Class rivals the Pennsylvania-Class Battleships of WWII)



Agree with the frigate & destroyer classification. But I have to disagree with the global trend toward bigger ship (bigger tonnage then frigate). US policy is always to bring the war far from their home land, surely they need blue navy kinda warship. But there are some thoughts inside their own that challange the strategy and prefer smaller (frigate) compare to destroyer. Like I said who knows? Aside from advanced Island nations or nation with offensive/agresive policy such as US/China I dont see the others followed the "destroyer" path. Maybe it will change if the global seccurity becoming more unstable.



Nike said:


> On open seas, size does MATTER, pea sized combat boats cannot traverse open seas where even Corvette size warship like Bung Tomo class is Will be in very vulnerable position when facing big waves of over 3 to five meter high and thats happened a lot on our seas where Monsoon winds capable to raising large waves on ocean let alone something like KAL 28 and KCR series.
> 
> And today big sized warships from advance country like US , China, France contain a lot of new novel technological advancement and they had a lot of measure to be used against small boats swarm tactics.



Im not saying KAL for open sea. The context was war within our own border in shallow waters etc. I do agree size does matter in a open/deep sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Gundala said:


> Agree with the frigate & destroyer classification. But I have to disagree with the global trend toward bigger ship (bigger tonnage then frigate). US policy is always to bring the war far from their home land, surely they need blue navy kinda warship. But there are some thoughts inside their own that challange the strategy and prefer smaller (frigate) compare to destroyer. Like I said who knows? Aside from advanced Island nations or nation with offensive/agresive policy such as US/China I dont see the others followed the "destroyer" path. Maybe it will change if the global seccurity becoming more unstable.
> 
> 
> 
> Im not saying KAL for open sea. The context was war within our own border in shallow waters etc. I do agree size does matter in a open/deep sea.



And why not Indonesia must not follow the (obvious capability to have) to acquire ocean going capable warship in category of heavy Frigates and Destroyer, in the past Indonesia had acquired such capability as we are known have to secure large array of Islands in which the ocean between the scaterred Islands is much much large than Mediterania seas or Baltic seas. And the reason why Indonesia revert back ocean going Navy policy is very very much to do with politics situation at home in which Soeharto largely only interested to secure his throne at home compared to build a credible Navy. 

And now, Indonesia largest security threat aside from terrorist and armed gangs is China with their blue water Navy aspired Navy and their large number of ocean going OPV in which most larger than Indonesia current Naval vessels, and their playing ground for their salamy tactics harrasment is just north of Natuna in which are open seas areas.

Btw i am not a believer of KCR and Missiles equipped swarm boats tactics, Iraq War had prove a bloody lessons for all of us, Destroyer with organic ASW/ASuW capability helicopters equipped with air to surface Missiles capable to engage poorly defended Missiles armed boats from save distance. And too with their better sensor and Command control system and array of electronic warfare suite, a Destroyer is capable to give such swarm boats tactics a run for money as they Will directed their helicopters and other air asset in the area to twarth such threat from long distance. 

And KCR and other boats still needed base to run their operation, base to store their logistic units and weapons system (Missiles) R&R for their crew, and usually the facility needed is almost at the same level of where to run larger combatant warships like corvettes and light Frigates this very redundant with what they intend for

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

US donates TPS-77 long-range surveillance radar to Malaysia and Indonesia: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...surveillance-radar-to-malaysia-and-indonesia/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

striver44 said:


> you can correct me if I'm wrong......


Landing craft with rcws.....

Btw are it is true that our iver didnt have/support stanflex modul? So why and what is the special of iver design without the stanflex?
(Kata komnetar2 org di twitter n ig)

How about kalaat beni Abbes
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algerian_amphibious_transport_dock_Kalaat_Béni_Abbès

It can carry 5 chopper armed with aster (maybe for cheaper can armed with mica)


----------



## san.geuk

Gundala said:


> Agree with the frigate & destroyer classification. But I have to disagree with the global trend toward bigger ship (bigger tonnage then frigate). US policy is always to bring the war far from their home land, surely they need blue navy kinda warship. But there are some thoughts inside their own that challange the strategy and prefer smaller (frigate) compare to destroyer. Like I said who knows? Aside from advanced Island nations or nation with offensive/agresive policy such as US/China I dont see the others followed the "destroyer" path. Maybe it will change if the global seccurity becoming more unstable.
> 
> 
> 
> Im not saying KAL for open sea. The context was war within our own border in shallow waters etc. I do agree size does matter in a open/deep sea.



Enemy can make invasion or even amphibious assault anytime time with their large ship, day and night, even with stormy/ bad weather at sea which can make sea level increase significanly, without proper all weather ships can take sea denial at sea, we Will just waiting in coastline?

Enemy Will not pick a calm good weather to attack, they Will attack when we are not capable dealing with rough weather

Big ship like like iver or even bigger ship can sail in sea state 5+ you should looks for footage on YouTube, i doubt small ship like kcr wil survive through big wave like big ship do

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ardezzo

san.geuk said:


> Enemy can make invasion or even amphibious assault anytime time with their large ship, day and night, even with stormy/ bad weather at sea which can make sea level increase significanly, without proper all weather ships can take sea denial at sea, we Will just waiting in coastline?
> 
> Enemy Will not pick a calm good weather to attack, they Will attack when we are not capable dealing with rough weather
> 
> Big ship like like iver or even bigger ship can sail in sea state 5+ you should looks for footage on YouTube, i doubt small ship like kcr wil survive through big wave like big ship do



those who are wishing for the navy to stick with smaller ship completely forgotten about how our navy having hard time with bad weather during their AirAsia search/rescue mission, while US & JMSDF destroyers don't have such problems. And that happened at Java Sea, not our ZEE.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

*Terungkap, Luhut-Prabowo Bahas Rare Earth untuk Bikin Senjata*


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> *Terungkap, Luhut-Prabowo Bahas Rare Earth untuk Bikin Senjata*


another overreacted headlines , even in the article luhut never said to use it as weapon .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

from DISPENAU


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Raduga said:


> another overreacted headlines , even in the article luhut never said to use it as weapon .


What about our RAM (stealth paint) technology? Which are also made using rare earth material.

Stealth Paint

Jumain was impressed with the stealth technology used on the Navy patrol boat, but said it still needs improvement. For a vessel to have full stealth capabilities, it must be specially designed for that purpose from the ground up, so its stern can be painted with the radar-absorbent material. The ship's location will still be known if its radar reflector is switched on.

The stealth paint, on the other hand, has shown promising potential. 

"The trial went quite well; [the paint] can be mass-produced in the future. Regarding mass production, we will discuss it with Sigma Utama and the Indonesian Navy. The [radar-absorbent] paint cannot be made and sold by just anyone. It will be dangerous if smugglers start using it on their boats," Jumain said.

Wisnu Ari Adi, a researcher at Batan's Center for Science and Advanced Material Technology (PSTBM), said the paint is the result of processing monazite sand into rare-earth materials.

A prototype of the paint was first tested, to great effect, in 2017. It was undetectable to X-band radars, which operate at a frequency of between 8 and 2 gigahertz.

Wisnu said only a few developed countries have stealth technology in their arsenals.

"This is a technology that can absorb radar waves at certain frequencies. It is only in possession of developed countries and cannot be used commercially, because it is a highly strategic material and crucial for a country's defense," he said.

The researcher added that the radar-absorbent material is highly advanced, and that its properties can only be tested using nuclear technology.

"In Southeast Asia, only Batan is capable of testing materials using neutron-beam technology. The test is able to illustrate various magnetic and electrical interactions in the material," he said.

https://jakartaglobe.id/news/indonesia-advances-in-military-stealth-technology/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> View attachment 643732
> View attachment 643733
> View attachment 643734
> 
> from DISPENAU


They got good PR dept. especially the airmin, they also start to have 6their own youtube channel.
I guess the millennials already starting to take over the previous generation.


----------



## Raduga

Reashot Xigwin said:


> What about our RAM (stealth paint) technology? Which are also made using rare earth material.
> 
> Stealth Paint
> 
> Jumain was impressed with the stealth technology used on the Navy patrol boat, but said it still needs improvement. For a vessel to have full stealth capabilities, it must be specially designed for that purpose from the ground up, so its stern can be painted with the radar-absorbent material. The ship's location will still be known if its radar reflector is switched on.
> 
> The stealth paint, on the other hand, has shown promising potential.
> 
> "The trial went quite well; [the paint] can be mass-produced in the future. Regarding mass production, we will discuss it with Sigma Utama and the Indonesian Navy. The [radar-absorbent] paint cannot be made and sold by just anyone. It will be dangerous if smugglers start using it on their boats," Jumain said.
> 
> Wisnu Ari Adi, a researcher at Batan's Center for Science and Advanced Material Technology (PSTBM), said the paint is the result of processing monazite sand into rare-earth materials.
> 
> A prototype of the paint was first tested, to great effect, in 2017. It was undetectable to X-band radars, which operate at a frequency of between 8 and 2 gigahertz.
> 
> Wisnu said only a few developed countries have stealth technology in their arsenals.
> 
> "This is a technology that can absorb radar waves at certain frequencies. It is only in possession of developed countries and cannot be used commercially, because it is a highly strategic material and crucial for a country's defense," he said.
> 
> The researcher added that the radar-absorbent material is highly advanced, and that its properties can only be tested using nuclear technology.
> 
> "In Southeast Asia, only Batan is capable of testing materials using neutron-beam technology. The test is able to illustrate various magnetic and electrical interactions in the material," he said.
> 
> https://jakartaglobe.id/news/indonesia-advances-in-military-stealth-technology/


lets hope they're not becoming another 1000 prototype this country made .
based on this PDF
http://litbang.kemenperin.go.id/jkgi/issue/download/651/pdf_9

They are trying to experimented to change Ferrite on common Radar Absorbent material/paint by substituting it with Dy (Dysprosium)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> View attachment 643732
> View attachment 643733
> View attachment 643734
> 
> from DISPENAU


Boleh uga. (Her id number shown in last photo)

Btw, are it is true our iver didnt have stanflex modul. So how? This ship not modular, the wepon not flexible ?



Reashot Xigwin said:


> In Southeast Asia


In some field maybe we are the first or only (like wind tunnel) also have many innovative idea but ironic is likely we walk slowly and other coutry in SEA already have advanced like VN in missile (licensed form russ) also radar (their communication firm make radar) also Spore with their st kinetic etc... (belakangan muncul org2 kita sndiri yg ga suka berbau chauvinis klikbait akhirnya kynya "malu" sama org2 luar akirnya jd ya lama2 mrk "mempertanyakan" kemampuan indhan dan tni)
Curhat dkit bro


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> And why not Indonesia must not follow the (obvious capability to have) to acquire ocean going capable warship in category of heavy Frigates and Destroyer, in the past Indonesia had acquired such capability as we are known have to secure large array of Islands in which the ocean between the scaterred Islands is much much large than Mediterania seas or Baltic seas. And the reason why Indonesia revert back ocean going Navy policy is very very much to do with politics situation at home in which Soeharto largely only interested to secure his throne at home compared to build a credible Navy.
> 
> And now, Indonesia largest security threat aside from terrorist and armed gangs is China with their blue water Navy aspired Navy and their large number of ocean going OPV in which most larger than Indonesia current Naval vessels, and their playing ground for their salamy tactics harrasment is just north of Natuna in which are open seas areas.
> 
> Btw i am not a believer of KCR and Missiles equipped swarm boats tactics, Iraq War had prove a bloody lessons for all of us, Destroyer with organic ASW/ASuW capability helicopters equipped with air to surface Missiles capable to engage poorly defended Missiles armed boats from save distance. And too with their better sensor and Command control system and array of electronic warfare suite, a Destroyer is capable to give such swarm boats tactics a run for money as they Will directed their helicopters and other air asset in the area to twarth such threat from long distance.
> 
> And KCR and other boats still needed base to run their operation, base to store their logistic units and weapons system (Missiles) R&R for their crew, and usually the facility needed is almost at the same level of where to run larger combatant warships like corvettes and light Frigates this very redundant with what they intend for



I never said we must not follow ocean going capable warship such as heavy frigate & destroyer, that would be foolish. AFAIK we are building our power base on 3 layer of defence which include Pesisir pantai - Territorial - Teritorial sampai EEZ that can be trasnlated as Brown-Green-Blue water naval power capability. So by saying we dont need heavy frigate means that we dont follow our own strategy/doctrine. The way I see it, our Navy going to strengthen the brown while developing the green as well. But as the SCS tension escalate we are pushing the Iver forward and pending the Sigma on second. Its all about prioritizing right?

KCR/Swarm boat tactics; Iraq is different battleground, its an open water battle. KCR wasnt design for that purpose, its more about brown water with green water capability and having thousands of small islands around. With its small size inside archipelagic state like us that consist 17k+ Islands it sure has a place in Naval tactic. But counting them heading one on one with a destroyer would be a silly move or thinking. Is it going to be effective? We dont know, Indonesia one the the largest archipelagic state and have more islands than the others. As long as there isnt any modern war within our border, no military strategyst can say which tactics/strategy are best for our Nation. We can only assume and play with multiple scenario.

Yea KCR and Destroyer need to refuel/rearm. But how many pelabuhan we have that can handle destroyer? How many that can handle our 60m KCR? How long they can stay hidden/camoflage before the satelite saw them? and the list goes on. Both are there to serve different purpose and both are also needed in terms of naval defence. 




san.geuk said:


> Enemy can make invasion or even amphibious assault anytime time with their large ship, day and night, even with stormy/ bad weather at sea which can make sea level increase significanly, without proper all weather ships can take sea denial at sea, we Will just waiting in coastline?
> 
> Enemy Will not pick a calm good weather to attack, they Will attack when we are not capable dealing with rough weather
> 
> Big ship like like iver or even bigger ship can sail in sea state 5+ you should looks for footage on YouTube, i doubt small ship like kcr wil survive through big wave like big ship do



Pretty much the same point as what nike said. Looks like somehow I giving the impression that I disagree with us having heavy frigate/destroyer  well Im not. I was saying that overall purchase trend of the world navy in reply to chestnut.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Gundala said:


> I never said we must not follow ocean going capable warship such as heavy frigate & destroyer, that would be foolish. AFAIK we are building our power base on 3 layer of defence which include Pesisir pantai - Territorial - Teritorial sampai EEZ that can be trasnlated as Brown-Green-Blue water naval power capability. So by saying we dont need heavy frigate means that we dont follow our own strategy/doctrine. The way I see it, our Navy going to strengthen the brown while developing the green as well. But as the SCS tension escalate we are pushing the Iver forward and pending the Sigma on second. Its all about prioritizing right?
> 
> KCR/Swarm boat tactics; Iraq is different battleground, its an open water battle. KCR wasnt design for that purpose, its more about brown water with green water capability and having thousands of small islands around. With its small size inside archipelagic state like us that consist 17k+ Islands it sure has a place in Naval tactic. But counting them heading one on one with a destroyer would be a silly move or thinking. Is it going to be effective? We dont know, Indonesia one the the largest archipelagic state and have more islands than the others. As long as there isnt any modern war within our border, no military strategyst can say which tactics/strategy are best for our Nation. We can only assume and play with multiple scenario.
> 
> Yea KCR and Destroyer need to refuel/rearm. But how many pelabuhan we have that can handle destroyer? How many that can handle our 60m KCR? How long they can stay hidden/camoflage before the satelite saw them? and the list goes on. Both are there to serve different purpose and both are also needed in terms of naval defence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much the same point as what nike said. Looks like somehow I giving the impression that I disagree with us having heavy frigate/destroyer  well Im not. I was saying that overall purchase trend of the world navy in reply to chestnut.



Seems you know nothing about the engagement at Bubiyan nor the terrain around that water, the Iraqi Navy being hunted down by Royal Navy around Bubiyan island and the area is such marshland and swampy water. But the superior system of Royal Navy can detect such boats and capable to intercept Silkworm missile using sea darter


----------



## NEKONEKO

Regarding our future heavy frigate that is rumored to have mica, and cause quite a buzz.
The trend of battle that the ship will face would be a low flying sea skimming missile attack (not talking about under water threat for now), the radar detection range will be limited to the horizon against such attack and if the target have low RCS the detection range will be decreased even further.
Long range surface to air missile will be useless to defend the ship against target that is detected too close to the ship because of their minimum range of engagement that is too big. Lets say that SM2 have operational range of (74? to 167 km), ESSM ( ? - 50km) IMO ESSM will be more useful on such attack scenario even though SM2 already got upgrade to engage low altitude targets. Inb4 yes will be great if we can get SM2, and no I am not against SM2, SM2 is good on their own.

Smart-S radar detection performance of small missile is around 50 km, TRS 4D limited to horizon. :v

Looking at the Type-31 frigate armed with sea ceptor, Could be that the brits is looking way ahead and they know what they are doing.

Don't you think that ESSM, Mica, Sea ceptor, even RAM is the true backbone SAM against sea skimming missile?
For me the rumor about the short range SAM (mica) is not really a nightmare (while the others is losing their mind because of it) because like what the other member have said there is a possibility to upgrade the weapons latter, I am just curious about the performance tho between mica, sea ceptor and ESSM which one is the best. 
*engagement success rate


----------



## SgtGungHo

NEKONEKO said:


> Don't you think that ESSM, Mica, Sea ceptor, even RAM is the true backbone SAM against sea skimming missile?
> For me the rumor about the short range SAM (mica) is not really a nightmare (while the others is losing their mind because of it) because like what the other member have said there is a possibility to upgrade the weapons latter, I am just curious about the performance tho between mica, sea ceptor and ESSM which one is the best.



Depends on which Mica you are talking about, but probably ESSM.


----------



## Being-Art

Nike said:


> Seems you know nothing about the engagement at Bubiyan nor the terrain around that water, the Iraqi Navy being hunted down by Royal Navy around Bubiyan island and the area is such marshland and swampy water. But the superior system of Royal Navy can detect such boats and capable to intercept Silkworm missile using sea darter


Actually Sea Dart also has a range that's not much different than SM-2


----------



## Ruhnama

NEKONEKO said:


> Regarding our future heavy frigate that is rumored to have mica, and cause quite a buzz.
> The trend of battle that the ship will face would be a low flying sea skimming missile attack (not talking about under water threat for now), the radar detection range will be limited to the horizon against such attack and if the target have low RCS the detection range will be decreased even further.
> Long range surface to air missile will be useless to defend the ship against target that is detected too close to the ship because of their minimum range of engagement that is too big. Lets say that SM2 have operational range of (74? to 167 km), ESSM ( ? - 50km) IMO ESSM will be more useful on such attack scenario even though SM2 already got upgrade to engage low altitude targets. Inb4 yes will be great if we can get SM2, and no I am not against SM2, SM2 is good on their own.
> 
> Smart-S radar detection performance of small missile is around 50 km, TRS 4D limited to horizon. :v
> 
> Looking at the Type-31 frigate armed with sea ceptor, Could be that the brits is looking way ahead and they know what they are doing.
> 
> Don't you think that ESSM, Mica, Sea ceptor, even RAM is the true backbone SAM against sea skimming missile?
> For me the rumor about the short range SAM (mica) is not really a nightmare (while the others is losing their mind because of it) because like what the other member have said there is a possibility to upgrade the weapons latter, I am just curious about the performance tho between mica, sea ceptor and ESSM which one is the best.
> *engagement success rate


Maybe LRSAM for ABM capability or defendibg against incoming aircrft before they launch missile?


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> Maybe LRSAM for ABM capability or defendibg against incoming aircrft before they launch missile?


this , sea skimming missile are more suspectible to coastal based/surface launch rather than air launched , also LRSAM like SM-2 , Aster-30 block 2 , barak LRAD are useful if the northern neighbour decide to use their dongfeng series to maul our ship .

maybe the best summary is to stick with layered air defense , with point defense > medium range > long range setup .


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> this , sea skimming missile are more suspectible to coastal based/surface launch rather than air launched , also LRSAM like SM-2 , Aster-30 block 2 , barak LRAD are useful if the northern neighbour decide to use their dongfeng series to maul our ship .
> 
> maybe the best summary is to stick with layered air defense , with point defense > medium range > long range setup .


Which is better LRSAM platform ground based or ship based? Likely naval force is only focused on point defense of the fllet rather as ABM moving platform. While for ABM duty is to air force with LRSAM (like patriot or samp/t) maybe ?
Point defense : army
Medium : army (they want medium sam right?) navy (protect base and fleet)
Long range : air force
(?)


----------



## Nike

The US NAVY only need several big ports to handle behemots such their carrier, LHD and Destroyer fleets in which they don't need to invest all of small berth to handle such vessels. Thats why Indonesia Navy only to invest on several ports and Made them HQ units



Raduga said:


> alman told me in pc that the ARMY is the one that will operate the planned long range / ABM GBAD's and medium SAM (yes they will have their own medsam) , we likely follow the US way with their air defence artillery branch , so that AU would focus on procuring more plane instead, the GBADS will either under the responsibility of Kodam or maybe they will create another new unit under the Kostrad.
> 
> even though some paradigms of anak emas still linger , the ARMY is actually the most visionary compared to other branch(this was started since leopard modernization/result of education & training) , guess we need to send more young officer from AU and AL into international education scholarship even more so they can get some insight.



Army is the branch with most exposure toward foreign military education system among the branches. And they are the one who most "willingly" to support local industry for whatever reason they had


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> alman told me in pc that the ARMY is the one that will operate the planned long range / ABM GBAD's and medium SAM (yes they will have their own medsam) , we likely follow the US way with their air defence artillery branch , so that AU would focus on procuring more plane instead, the GBADS will either under the responsibility of Kodam or maybe they will create another new unit under the Kostrad.
> 
> even though some paradigms of anak emas still linger , the ARMY is actually the most visionary compared to other branch(this was started since leopard modernization/result of education & training) , guess we need to send more young officer from AU and AL into international education scholarship even more so they can get some insight.


But NASAMS under the air force right? Also when we have dvina, this missile under air force
Are maybe air force will point defense to the air base?


----------



## Raduga

since we already familiarized with super puma family engine here , i always thinking about national attack helicopter development .

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275101154309890048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239563374888980482

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> since we already familiarized with super puma family engine here , i always thinking about national attack helicopter development .
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275101154309890048
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239563374888980482



Denel? It is good if we can get their ukhomto Missiles tech


----------



## san.geuk

i hope there's nothing to do with attack helos procruirement, better stick with apache or supercobra at least


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami




----------



## Kansel

Is there any info regarding our patrol vessel that given by Japan? I just saw Philippines coast guard CGI on their patrol vessel, it's 94 meter long and was built by MHI


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Is there any info regarding our patrol vessel that given by Japan? I just saw Philippines coast guard CGI on their patrol vessel, it's 94 meter long and was built by MHI
> View attachment 644066
> View attachment 644067


"Fisheries Patrol Vessel" Hakurei Maru , not an OPV and not really that big , more or less 64 metre long

it's better to do repeat order for KN Tanjung Datu Class in plenty of unit .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jatosint

Is it the first combat-related death for our peacekeepers?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275377892155777025


----------



## Raduga

Jatosint said:


> Is it the first combat-related death for our peacekeepers?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275377892155777025


i think so , inallilahi


----------



## V3NOM12

Jatosint said:


> Is it the first combat-related death for our peacekeepers?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275377892155777025


Innalillahi wainna ilaihi rojiuun, hope all our peacekeeper out there stay safe, RIP


----------



## Nike

https://amp.kompas.com/nasional/rea...i-jenderal-bintang-3-tjahjo-marinir-juga-agar


Brimob chief Will be three star general same with Brimob, they Will be lead by three star general too and the number of personnel Will be added till 60,000 too


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> https://amp.kompas.com/nasional/rea...i-jenderal-bintang-3-tjahjo-marinir-juga-agar
> 
> 
> Brimob chief Will be three star general same with Brimob, they Will be lead by three star general too and the number of personnel Will be added till 60,000 too


Marinir now have +-17.000 personel? Or more?

PLANMC =20.000
ROKMC = 30.000
PhMC = 9500
ROCMC = 9000
Suirikukidōdan = ~2100 (reach 3000)
binh doan Hai quan = 27.000

(Singapore didnt have marine corps but have this https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Singapore_Guards
, while malaysia "in process" in 2013 and yet decided are marine part navy or army are their Paskal is equivalent for marine corps? *sama2 baret ungu sih hehe. Suirikukidodan under JGSDF not JMSDF)
(Take from wikipedia and global security)

Likely in asia ROKMC is largest and they styled like USMC, but maybe PLANMC will grow faster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...q29GyKbpDzX1xrJ1zAQNTm2tCtDhFxtZ4ivJVgd1bP4lI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> View attachment 644285
> View attachment 644286
> View attachment 644287
> View attachment 644288
> 
> 
> https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://jurnal.idu.ac.id/index.php/JPBH/article/viewFile/302/177&h=AT3TbFvMshlvsyd6A8_4PNuxgm_iXHVcYwgOVvr7iXFpSlE5BqMigw5VC3yGwj1jqkQ7ksUlKV3r-yNXw7yaZ83Afyq29GyKbpDzX1xrJ1zAQNTm2tCtDhFxtZ4ivJVgd1bP4lI




Lol, and someone suggest for Indonesian Navy to have more KCR and spread it out in many local small Naval bases, not considering the disaster of problems among logistic units in Indonesian Navy is utterly horrid to begin with. That's why the propose to simplify the Naval bases, and to let the major combatant assets to spread it out among big Naval bases (namely three or four Naval Bases class A) from three Armadas Head quarter is to mitigate such problems. Not considering the effort to build proper logistic warehouses and technical depot for high end equipment's and maintenance of sophisticated system like AShM, Torpedoes, CMS, Fire Control System, Engines, boiler units and so on so far can only being done at Surabaya and Jakarta. Thus to made it simple why not to build big ships ocean going fleets Navy, and to have them based on major Naval Bases like Makassar, Jakarta, Surabaya and (in near future Natuna) and only use forward operation Naval bases for further operation if needed. Not to mention the crew needed so far can only be sourced and raised from major Naval bases like in Jakarta and Surabaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> Lol, and someone suggest for Indonesian Navy to have more KCR and spread it out in many local small Naval bases, not considering the disaster of problems among logistic units in Indonesian Navy is utterly horrid to begin with. That's why the propose to simplify the Naval bases, and to let the major combatant assets to spread it out among big Naval bases (namely three or four Naval Bases class A) from three Armadas Head quarter is to mitigate such problems. Not considering the effort to build proper logistic warehouses and technical depot for high end equipment's and maintenance of sophisticated system like AShM, Torpedoes, CMS, Fire Control System, Engines, boiler units and so on so far can only being done at Surabaya and Jakarta. Thus to made it simple why not to build big ships ocean going fleets Navy, and to have them based on major Naval Bases like Makassar, Jakarta, Surabaya and (in near future Natuna) and only use forward operation Naval bases for further operation if needed. Not to mention the crew needed so far can only be sourced and raised from major Naval bases like in Jakarta and Surabaya.


KCR should be in satkat Koarmatim only. For patrol in remote areas and remote naval bases, PC40s and Kal 28M is enough for the job.
In the long run we must find a way to revitalize the Navy by strengtheing the Coast guard and let them do the patrols instead of the Navy.
Our Navy should be for one purpose only, Military and HADR operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Indonesia increases defense budget to $10.6 billion despite coronavirus pandemic: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...to-10-6-billion-despite-coronavirus-pandemic/

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Lol, and someone suggest for Indonesian Navy to have more KCR and spread it out in many local small Naval bases, not considering the disaster of problems among logistic units in Indonesian Navy is utterly horrid to begin with. That's why the propose to simplify the Naval bases, and to let the major combatant assets to spread it out among big Naval bases (namely three or four Naval Bases class A) from three Armadas Head quarter is to mitigate such problems. Not considering the effort to build proper logistic warehouses and technical depot for high end equipment's and maintenance of sophisticated system like AShM, Torpedoes, CMS, Fire Control System, Engines, boiler units and so on so far can only being done at Surabaya and Jakarta. Thus to made it simple why not to build big ships ocean going fleets Navy, and to have them based on major Naval Bases like Makassar, Jakarta, Surabaya and (in near future Natuna) and only use forward operation Naval bases for further operation if needed. Not to mention the crew needed so far can only be sourced and raised from major Naval bases like in Jakarta and Surabaya.


I think the biggest argument in support of Nike's argument that KCR's are inherently obsolete in today's world is due to the fact that's it's really easy to track ship movements through satellites now. It's a big reason why Singapore ditched the Missile Boat idea in the late 2000's as hit and runs tactics have become inherently useless when you can track ships as small as a trawler with a military satellite.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SgtGungHo

polanski said:


> Indonesia increases defense budget to $10.6 billion despite coronavirus pandemic: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...to-10-6-billion-despite-coronavirus-pandemic/



Would any of this money go to KF-X/IF-X project? I am skeptical, but it is an interesting question as parts of the 6th KF-X/IF-X prototype including a pair of GE engines are supposed to be ready for final assembly in Indonesia by the next year.


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> KCR should be in satkat Koarmatim only. For patrol in remote areas and remote naval bases, PC40s and Kal 28M is enough for the job.
> In the long run we must find a way to revitalize the Navy by strengtheing the Coast guard and let them do the patrols instead of the Navy.
> Our Navy should be for one purpose only, Military and HADR operations.



Actually there is no need for Missiles armed KCR to be deployed on forward operation area (as Indonesia forward area is actually directly facing to major open seas like South China Sea, Arafura Sea, Java Sea , Pacifik ocean and Indian ocean), thus with the inherent Nature of KCR is quite useless to patroling such open seas far away from our shores. Thus some higher Brass realized such problem and proposed simplify ocean going capable patrol vessels like OPV, and our remote Naval bases Will served as fuel depot and crew R&R facility nothing more and they will be departed from major bases.


----------



## Raduga

polanski said:


> Indonesia increases defense budget to $10.6 billion despite coronavirus pandemic: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...to-10-6-billion-despite-coronavirus-pandemic/


wow 1 billion leap .



Chestnut said:


> I think the biggest argument in support of Nike's argument that KCR's are inherently obsolete in today's world is due to the fact that's it's really easy to track ship movements through satellites now. It's a big reason why Singapore ditched the Missile Boat idea in the late 2000's as hit and runs tactics have become inherently useless when you can track ships as small as a trawler with a military satellite.


They were meant for element of surprise attack due to its small silhouette , if indonesia wanted the true element of surprise , sub launched anti ship missile is much more fit for the job .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> wow 1 billion leap .
> 
> 
> They were meant for element of surprise attack due to its small silhouette , if indonesia wanted the true element of surprise , sub launched anti ship missile is much more fit for the job .



There is not much surprise can be offered by our not so fast Missiles boats, they only served as mobile platform for our AShM Arsenal kinda like floating truck Missiles launcher.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Kopaska

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## umigami

Take it or leave it?
Judulnya ngebet banget. Tapi Daniel (dan prabowo) kayanya ogah-ogahan bahasnya..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Dahnil is talking bout geopolitical interest, I wonder what can Russia offer us in terms of geopolitics


----------



## Raduga

JCG Tsugaru and KN Tanjung Datu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alex898

umigami said:


> Take it or leave it?
> Judulnya ngebet banget. Tapi Daniel (dan prabowo) kayanya ogah-ogahan bahasnya..


there's 3 things that Mr. Dahnil pointed out when he was asked about Sukhoi. 1. Geopolitics, 2. Operational Cost, 3. Sparepart availability. its a clear sign that they are reluctant in continuing the SU 35 procurement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> There is not much surprise can be offered by our not so fast Missiles boats, they only served as mobile platform for our AShM Arsenal kinda like floating truck Missiles launcher.


At this point, it's better to just yank the Exocet's off the KCR's and place them in newly built Martadinatas. They are inherently useless in anything beyond a patrol role. If anything we should refit the Martadinatas with ASROC's and place them in the Anti-Sub role and have the incoming Iver's in the OTH AAW role. Future Diponogoros should be placed in the ASuW role.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> At this point, it's better to just yank the Exocet's off the KCR's and place them in newly built Martadinatas. They are inherently useless in anything beyond a patrol role. If anything we should refit the Martadinatas with ASROC's and place them in the Anti-Sub role and Have the incoming Iver's in the OTH AAW role. Future Diponogoros should be placed in the ASuW role.



This, actually TNI AL is since long geared toward ASW roles, with the procurement of Fatahillah class, Van Speijk class, and before them is Claude jones class and Tribal class all of them actually geared toward Anti Submarine warfare effort. Not to mention in the past they even trying to acquire top notch ASW air assets but from mid 70s till they this day are severely lacking in air arms assets and other supporting assets.


----------



## mandala

polanski said:


> Indonesia increases defense budget to $10.6 billion despite coronavirus pandemic: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...to-10-6-billion-despite-coronavirus-pandemic/


Interesting to see what Alman Helvas response to his former co-worker's article from Janes (the original article is from Janes). Iirc he tweeted before that there will be no repeat order for the Harimau Medium Tank.

https://www.janes.com/defence-news/...-potential-major-increase-in-defence-spending

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

mandala said:


> ​Interesting to see what Alman Helvas response to his former co-worker's article from Janes (the original article is from Janes). Iirc he tweeted before that there will be no repeat order for the Harimau Medium Tank.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/defence-news/...-potential-major-increase-in-defence-spending


I think the parliament will give a green light without much complaint, many seen Prabowo as capable person for MoD position and the expectation is high and also the situation in Natuna is pushing us to acquire more capable and modern military assets.



mandala said:


> there will be no repeat order for the Harimau Medium Tank.


Versi produksi perdana aja belum dapet kita, jadinya belum perlu buat mikirin repeat order. Untuk sekarang loh ya.


----------



## Ruhnama

Indos said:


> Kopaska


From where kopaskas get their rebreather?

Btw baru ngeh klo prabowo ke rusia





Victory parade usually 9th May but likely because cov19


----------



## Nike

F16V, Martadinata class second batch, Itver Huitveld class, AH 64E and other sure they are big ticket items


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> F16V, Martadinata class second batch, Itver Huitveld class, AH 64E and other sure they are big ticket items


Those items should've been ordered back during MEF II, there's going to be delay on our military modernisation. By 2024 many would be still missing yet from the list


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Those items should've been ordered back during MEF II, there's going to be delay on our military modernisation. By 2024 many would be still missing yet from the list



Last MoD is not exist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Ruhnama said:


> From where kopaskas get their rebreather?



Actually I dont know, but surely from the best supplier.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Indos said:


> Actually I dont know, but surely from the best supplier.


Hmmm........

*Scores of Rohingya Rescued from Stranded Boat off Indonesia’s Aceh Province*

Fishermen rescued nearly 100 Rohingya after their boat broke down off Indonesia’s Sumatra Island, but the fishing boat that picked them up got stranded after running into its own technical problems, police in Aceh province said Wednesday.

The Indonesian fishing crew saw the Rohingya boat with 94 people onboard drifting at sea and moved them onto their own boat late Monday, according to North Aceh police chief Tri Hadiyanto. The fishermen’s boat broke down while trying to reach the shore, he said.

“Today police, the military and local officials came to the site of the boat, which is four nautical miles off the coast,” Hadiyanto told BenarNews, referring to the broken down fishing boat.

Meanwhile in nearby Malaysia, the coast guard chief said that an unknown number of Rohingya had died and their bodies were thrown overboard from a boat before it was towed to Langkawi Island earlier this month. Malaysian authorities have detained the 269 Rohingya who were on that boat.

In Aceh, a community leader, Muhammad Hasan, said local officials had agreed to transfer the 94 rescued Rohingya once they reached the shore of the northwestern Indonesian coast.

“The plan is to evacuate them to the Syamtalira Bayu fish market, because there are shelters there,” Hasan told BenarNews.

Footage shared by the local civil protection agency showed rescuers approaching the fishing boat, which carried what the man in the video described as “Burmese people.”

“We’re seeing children and women. We will pick them up and rescue them,” the voice in the video said.

Police said 15 men, 49 women and 30 children were rescued. The Rohingya boat’s origin and the destination were not immediately known.

The 94 people were hungry and weak when they were discovered in waters off the Indonesian coast, the Associated Press quoted a local official as saying.

Lilianne Fan, spokeswoman for the Geutanyoe Foundation, a humanitarian charity established in Aceh in 1999, praised the community for offering to support the refugees.

“Once again, the fishermen of Aceh show us true humanitarianism, rescuing Rohingya refugees whose boat was sinking,” she said in a Facebook post, adding that villagers were preparing food for those on the boat. “To help others, regardless of background, religion, nationality, is an obligation and a tradition that must be respected.

“Our Aceh team has been coordinating closely with the courageous fishermen and the local government in this response and stands ready to provide assistance,” she said.

About 1 million Rohingya who fled from Myanmar’s Rakhine state are sheltering in refugee camps in and around Bangladesh’s Cox’s Bazar district. U.N. investigators have accused Myanmar’s military of carrying out killings and other atrocities against the stateless Rohingya during a 2017 offensive, which forced more than 730,000 across the border into Bangladesh to join thousands who had previously fled there.

Groups of Rohingya have packed onto boats and set sail for Malaysia and other locations in search of asylum, but have often been turned away.

In Jakarta, Indonesian Foreign Affairs Minister Retno Marsudi said the human rights situation in Rakhine came up during a meeting of ASEAN foreign ministers on Wednesday.

Retno said she urged leaders of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations to facilitate a voluntary, safe and dignified repatriation plan for Rohingya refugees.

“Repatriation is still a priority for Indonesia. We must continue to try to bring them back to their homes, the Rakhine state,” Retno said at an online press conference.

Late last year, ASEAN leaders agreed to form an ad hoc task force to help repatriate the Rohingya refugees from Bangladesh to Myanmar.

On Wednesday, the director of the Indonesian office of Amnesty International, Usman Hamid, called on the government to allow the Rohingya boat people to land in Aceh.

“This is really concerning. There are many children and women in the group,” Usman told BenarNews. “They must be given basic needs such as food, clothing, clean water and adequate shelter.”

*Malaysian coast guard chief: ‘Some of them had died at sea’*

On June 8, Malaysian authorities towed a disabled boat ashore and detained 269 Rohingya after dozens jumped overboard and began swimming to Langkawi, an island off the northwest coast of peninsular Malaysia. The landing marked the first time that Rohingya had been allowed to disembark in Malaysia for more than two months.

Two days later, Mohd Zubil Mat Som, the chief of the Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency (MMEA), the country’s coast guard, told BenarNews that another Rohingya boat carrying 300 people was sheltering north of Langkawi off the Thai island of Koh Adang. Thai officials at the time said their navy could not locate a boat.

On Wednesday, Mohd Zubil said the boat carrying 269 had been carrying more than 300 Rohingya. He referred to the boat as number 2 – adding the Rohingya had left boat number 1 which had been carrying more than 800 before the transfer. Officials have not located the boat which apparently had been carrying as many as 500 refugees.

“We were informed that over 300 individuals were transferred onto Mother Boat 2, but some of them had died at sea and they were thrown overboard. This we got through the interviews with the 269,” he told reporters in Putrajaya.

Asked about the number of deaths, Mohd Zubil said, “I’m not sure, they said about 300-plus while 269 arrived here. You can figure it out yourself.”

Throughout the region, meanwhile, countries have closed their borders to foreigners in recent months over fears tied to the COVID-19 pandemic. Human rights groups have raised alarms about the impact of such policies on boatloads of Rohingya and have urged countries in the region to allow the boats to land.

In April, hundreds of Rohingya men, women and children were said to be starving when brought ashore in Bangladesh following a nearly two-month failed journey to Malaysia during which dozens died, officials and survivors said.

Chris Lewa, the coordinator of the Arakan Project, an NGO that advocates for the rights of Rohingya people, told BenarNews last week that it was aware then of a Rohingya boat still at sea with hundreds of people on board.

“As far as we know, there is only one boat remaining at sea with as many as 500 aboard. Reportedly a large trawler carrying about 800 sailed from the Bay of Bengal early April and these passengers were divided into two boats at sea sometimes in May,” Lewa said.

“One of these two boats is the one intercepted with a damaged engine in Malaysia on 7 June. We are not aware of any other boat unless the large trawler decided to again divide passengers into smaller boats,” Lewa told BenarNews

https://www.benarnews.org/english/news/indonesian/another-boat-06242020181827.html


Every country in ASEAN have their own internal problem but not all cause their problem to spill to their neighbor. Myanmar with refugee crisis and Philippine with armed group that hijacking ships.
I think Indonesia need to be more active within the ASEAN and push the organisation to address issues and troubles within asean region. The second biggest grouping in the world need to make more concrete efforts, sure we can't be like EU tho.

We need to push them to deal with their problem and offer help within our capacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Hmmm........
> 
> *Scores of Rohingya Rescued from Stranded Boat off Indonesia’s Aceh Province*
> 
> Fishermen rescued nearly 100 Rohingya after their boat broke down off Indonesia’s Sumatra Island, but the fishing boat that picked them up got stranded after running into its own technical problems, police in Aceh province said Wednesday.
> 
> The Indonesian fishing crew saw the Rohingya boat with 94 people onboard drifting at sea and moved them onto their own boat late Monday, according to North Aceh police chief Tri Hadiyanto. The fishermen’s boat broke down while trying to reach the shore, he said.
> 
> “Today police, the military and local officials came to the site of the boat, which is four nautical miles off the coast,” Hadiyanto told BenarNews, referring to the broken down fishing boat.
> 
> Meanwhile in nearby Malaysia, the coast guard chief said that an unknown number of Rohingya had died and their bodies were thrown overboard from a boat before it was towed to Langkawi Island earlier this month. Malaysian authorities have detained the 269 Rohingya who were on that boat.
> 
> In Aceh, a community leader, Muhammad Hasan, said local officials had agreed to transfer the 94 rescued Rohingya once they reached the shore of the northwestern Indonesian coast.
> 
> “The plan is to evacuate them to the Syamtalira Bayu fish market, because there are shelters there,” Hasan told BenarNews.
> 
> Footage shared by the local civil protection agency showed rescuers approaching the fishing boat, which carried what the man in the video described as “Burmese people.”
> 
> “We’re seeing children and women. We will pick them up and rescue them,” the voice in the video said.
> 
> Police said 15 men, 49 women and 30 children were rescued. The Rohingya boat’s origin and the destination were not immediately known.
> 
> The 94 people were hungry and weak when they were discovered in waters off the Indonesian coast, the Associated Press quoted a local official as saying.
> 
> Lilianne Fan, spokeswoman for the Geutanyoe Foundation, a humanitarian charity established in Aceh in 1999, praised the community for offering to support the refugees.
> 
> “Once again, the fishermen of Aceh show us true humanitarianism, rescuing Rohingya refugees whose boat was sinking,” she said in a Facebook post, adding that villagers were preparing food for those on the boat. “To help others, regardless of background, religion, nationality, is an obligation and a tradition that must be respected.
> 
> “Our Aceh team has been coordinating closely with the courageous fishermen and the local government in this response and stands ready to provide assistance,” she said.
> 
> About 1 million Rohingya who fled from Myanmar’s Rakhine state are sheltering in refugee camps in and around Bangladesh’s Cox’s Bazar district. U.N. investigators have accused Myanmar’s military of carrying out killings and other atrocities against the stateless Rohingya during a 2017 offensive, which forced more than 730,000 across the border into Bangladesh to join thousands who had previously fled there.
> 
> Groups of Rohingya have packed onto boats and set sail for Malaysia and other locations in search of asylum, but have often been turned away.
> 
> In Jakarta, Indonesian Foreign Affairs Minister Retno Marsudi said the human rights situation in Rakhine came up during a meeting of ASEAN foreign ministers on Wednesday.
> 
> Retno said she urged leaders of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations to facilitate a voluntary, safe and dignified repatriation plan for Rohingya refugees.
> 
> “Repatriation is still a priority for Indonesia. We must continue to try to bring them back to their homes, the Rakhine state,” Retno said at an online press conference.
> 
> Late last year, ASEAN leaders agreed to form an ad hoc task force to help repatriate the Rohingya refugees from Bangladesh to Myanmar.
> 
> On Wednesday, the director of the Indonesian office of Amnesty International, Usman Hamid, called on the government to allow the Rohingya boat people to land in Aceh.
> 
> “This is really concerning. There are many children and women in the group,” Usman told BenarNews. “They must be given basic needs such as food, clothing, clean water and adequate shelter.”
> 
> *Malaysian coast guard chief: ‘Some of them had died at sea’*
> 
> On June 8, Malaysian authorities towed a disabled boat ashore and detained 269 Rohingya after dozens jumped overboard and began swimming to Langkawi, an island off the northwest coast of peninsular Malaysia. The landing marked the first time that Rohingya had been allowed to disembark in Malaysia for more than two months.
> 
> Two days later, Mohd Zubil Mat Som, the chief of the Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency (MMEA), the country’s coast guard, told BenarNews that another Rohingya boat carrying 300 people was sheltering north of Langkawi off the Thai island of Koh Adang. Thai officials at the time said their navy could not locate a boat.
> 
> On Wednesday, Mohd Zubil said the boat carrying 269 had been carrying more than 300 Rohingya. He referred to the boat as number 2 – adding the Rohingya had left boat number 1 which had been carrying more than 800 before the transfer. Officials have not located the boat which apparently had been carrying as many as 500 refugees.
> 
> “We were informed that over 300 individuals were transferred onto Mother Boat 2, but some of them had died at sea and they were thrown overboard. This we got through the interviews with the 269,” he told reporters in Putrajaya.
> 
> Asked about the number of deaths, Mohd Zubil said, “I’m not sure, they said about 300-plus while 269 arrived here. You can figure it out yourself.”
> 
> Throughout the region, meanwhile, countries have closed their borders to foreigners in recent months over fears tied to the COVID-19 pandemic. Human rights groups have raised alarms about the impact of such policies on boatloads of Rohingya and have urged countries in the region to allow the boats to land.
> 
> In April, hundreds of Rohingya men, women and children were said to be starving when brought ashore in Bangladesh following a nearly two-month failed journey to Malaysia during which dozens died, officials and survivors said.
> 
> Chris Lewa, the coordinator of the Arakan Project, an NGO that advocates for the rights of Rohingya people, told BenarNews last week that it was aware then of a Rohingya boat still at sea with hundreds of people on board.
> 
> “As far as we know, there is only one boat remaining at sea with as many as 500 aboard. Reportedly a large trawler carrying about 800 sailed from the Bay of Bengal early April and these passengers were divided into two boats at sea sometimes in May,” Lewa said.
> 
> “One of these two boats is the one intercepted with a damaged engine in Malaysia on 7 June. We are not aware of any other boat unless the large trawler decided to again divide passengers into smaller boats,” Lewa told BenarNews
> 
> https://www.benarnews.org/english/news/indonesian/another-boat-06242020181827.html
> 
> 
> Every country in ASEAN have their own internal problem but not all cause their problem to spill to their neighbor. Myanmar with refugee crisis and Philippine with armed group that hijacking ships.
> I think Indonesia need to be more active within the ASEAN and push the organisation to address issues and troubles within asean region. The second biggest grouping in the world need to make more concrete efforts, sure we can't be like EU tho.
> 
> We need to push them to deal with their problem and offer help within our capacity.



With what? Asean concessus means we can't meddle into their internal problem in the name of ASEAN. We should only stepped up our military modernization program to backing up our diplomat corps along with restructurization and developing our econom.


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Freightliner M2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> With what? Asean concessus means we can't meddle into their internal problem in the name of ASEAN. We should only stepped up our military modernization program to backing up our diplomat corps along with restructurization and developing our econom.


Yes that would help, but dialog and discussion is still priority when dealing with fellow ASEAN member.


----------



## Indos

NEKONEKO said:


> Hmmm........
> 
> Every country in ASEAN have their own internal problem but not all cause their problem to spill to their neighbor. Myanmar with refugee crisis and Philippine with armed group that hijacking ships.
> I think Indonesia need to be more active within the ASEAN and push the organisation to address issues and troubles within asean region. The second biggest grouping in the world need to make more concrete efforts, sure we can't be like EU tho.
> 
> We need to push them to deal with their problem and offer help within our capacity.



I agree that we should put more effort to bring back Rohingyas to Myanmar, their own land. So far current administration also has pressure Myanmar government to accept Myanmar refuges in Bangladesh and get all Rohingya have Myanmar citizenship. 

I also follow the news and see that current foreign minister is quite active in doing so. Dont know exactly why it is so difficult to bring all Rohingya back to Myanmar. I am also quite frustated to see Rohingya living in limbo in Bangladesh. Jokowi himself as I see not really interested in international affairs, so far our foreign minister and her staff who do that job alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Yes that would help, but dialog and discussion is still priority when dealing with fellow ASEAN member.



Discussion need tangible benefit or perceived threat to backing up our diplomat when doing the dialog, credible intelligent network Will doing wonder to put pressure onto our dialogue partner. Thats why military might and economy prowess is very much important, the rise of South Korea and China is the prominent example

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*Covid-19: Indonesia signals potential major increase in defence spending*



by Andrew MacDonald Jun 24, 2020, 09:44 AM

Indonesia could be in line for a record-high expenditure of nearly IDR150 trillion (USD10.6 billion) for fiscal year 2021 if recently submitted budgetary proposals are...

Indonesia could be in line for a record-high expenditure of nearly IDR150 trillion (USD10.6 billion) for fiscal year 2021 if recently submitted budgetary proposals are approved by parliament later this year.

The proposed expenditure suggests the Southeast Asian country might be in a more robust position to respond to the Covid-19 pandemic than was previously thought.

_





Indonesia has proposed a strong increase in defence spending for 2021, with procurement identified as a priority. The country’s modernisation targets include the acquisition of the Harimau medium tank (pictured) developed by PT Pindad and FNSS. (FNSS)

The Ministry of Finance (MoF) said in a fiscal policy report recently presented to parliament that the Ministry of Defence (MoD) has indicated a ceiling requirement of IDR129.3 trillion for 2021.

The MoD also said in information presented in a meeting with the House of Representative’s defence commission that additional funding of IDR19 trillion is required to support a range of initiatives including military procurement.

If approved, the proposals would provide the MoD with IDR148.3 trillion for 2021. This would represent an increase of IDR25.9 trillion – or 21% – over the revised allocation of IDR122.4 trillion for 2020. The original 2020 appropriation was IDR131.2 trillion but this was cut through a presidential regulation issued in April in response to the impact of Covid-19.

According to the MoF fiscal policy report, funding priorities for the MoD in 2021 include the procurement of munitions, armoured vehicles, and naval vessels, and the support and replacement of military aircraft. In addition, funding is required to complete “projects and activity” that were postponed due to budgetary restrictions imposed in the wake of Covid-19, it said.

Already a Janes subscriber? Read the full article via the Client Login 
Interested in subscribing, see What we do

https://www.janes.com/amp/covid-19-...Vkc5dVI5VFp1cVMwPQ2?__twitter_impression=true
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Discussion need tangible benefit or perceived threat to backing up our diplomat when doing the dialog, credible intelligent network Will doing wonder to put pressure onto our dialogue partner. Thats why military might and economy prowess is very much important, the rise of South Korea and China is the prominent example


Economic and military prowess will give more weight to your words, but there is no need to openly and clearly use them to backup our words when dealing with friendly country, well we could use them in non offensive way like giving aid and using the military for humanitarian works.



Indos said:


> I agree that we should put more effort to bring back Rohingyas to Myanmar, their own land. So far current administration also has pressure Myanmar government to accept Myanmar refuges in Bangladesh and get all Rohingya have Myanmar citizenship.
> 
> I also follow the news and see that current foreign minister is quite active in doing so. Dont know exactly why it is so difficult to bring all Rohingya back to Myanmar. I am also quite frustated to see Rohingya living in limbo in Bangladesh. Jokowi himself as I see not really interested in international affairs, so far our foreign minister and her staff who do that job alone.


Nah its very complicated IMO, the horizontal tension itself its quite high, and now add that with hard action undertaken by their military.

It will took a long time, but Indonesia can do something to help, I mean we have lots of conflicts in the past, ethnic conflict, religion clash, rebellion, separatism, coup and look at us now, large population from various ethnic and religion spreads on thousands km and thousands of islands but quite stable isn't it?
And we successfully transform from authoritarian to a democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

*Acquisition of 2 more landing docks halted due to Covid-19: Navy*

How about Malaysian contract?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Pt.PAL is quite busy already. and it's not cancelled just postponed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Usually marine use their purple berret but when I see marine use hat like that, i remember usmc and rokmc


----------



## Chestnut

Wacky Hot Take: Apart from the planned ASuW oriented OPV. The future OPV's should have a variant oriented towards local/fleet/tanker AAW defense. I'm thinking a Cheaper S-Band and a smaller X-Band with quadpacked CAMM's on either a 8x SYLVER A43 or 8x Mk41 + CIWS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

I'm not expecting to see that caesar readiness number to be that low















P.S this was (claimed) as 2018 data

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## san.geuk

striver44 said:


> Pt.PAL is quite busy already. and it's not cancelled just postponed.





Kansel said:


> I'm not expecting to see that caesar readiness number to be that low
> View attachment 644786
> View attachment 644785
> View attachment 644784
> View attachment 644782
> 
> 
> P.S this was (claimed) as 2018 data



thas unsatisfied actually,especally in artillery unit, hope today those problem fixed already


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> I'm not expecting to see that caesar readiness number to be that low
> View attachment 644786
> View attachment 644785
> View attachment 644784
> View attachment 644782
> 
> 
> P.S this was (claimed) as 2018 data


This is really why you shouldn't give control of HIMAD (or really anything beyond VSHORAD) to the Army. Compared to the other 2 branches, the Army is very bureaucratic and political, and the amount of ego stroking is insane. You can already see how interoperability with the different branches within the service is already poor. How can you expect them to play nice with the other 2 branches? And with something that needs to be heavily networked and integrated with fighter aircraft, AAW ships, and MPA/AWACS assets; it wouldn't be used efficiently or effectively. 

Look at it this way, imagine the Air Force tracking an aircraft on one of their GCI radars. They scramble 2 fighters to while directing a CAP flight to do immediate intercept. An Air Force AWACS is monitoring the situation from the air and relay the information to a Naval MPA aircraft. The MPA aircraft relays it to a AAW equipped ship and they start heating up their radars towards the bogey. Air Force controllers then relays the info over to an Army GBAD unit, who instead of relying on the targeting data provided by the assets of the 2 other services, they fire up their own radars to acquire it on their own. 

It's stupid to think about and far fetch but things like this happen all the time in the AD.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

san.geuk said:


> thas unsatisfied actually,especally in artillery unit, hope today those problem fixed already



Why not bought a lot of them to mitigate the problem, if we got 1000 units, readiness of 20% means 200 units, land units can be stored for spare part purposes


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> I'm not expecting to see that caesar readiness number to be that low
> View attachment 644786
> View attachment 644785
> View attachment 644784
> View attachment 644782
> 
> 
> P.S this was (claimed) as 2018 data


im quite surprise that ASTROS had kind of high readiness percentage , do we got TOT for spare part from the avibras ? maybe we seek more Caesar so that Nexter would give the same offset like ASTROS .


----------



## san.geuk

Nike said:


> Why not bought a lot of them to mitigate the problem, if we got 1000 units, readiness of 20% means 200 units, land units can be stored for spare part purposes



i dont know why the readyness below 30% some of them even worse below 20%, but i think we should maximize our guns inventory at least 80% readyness, and i don't know about military standar readyness but in civilian standar readyness only 30% quite bad actually despite how much we have


----------



## Fl0gger

upload data yang klasifikasi nya biasa silahkan saja di posting tapi kl kalsifikasinya rahasia walaupun sudah ada yang latah memposting lebih baik jgn ikut latah memposting pula lebih..lebih bila berita itu lama bisa menimbulkan kesimpang siuran keresahan kejang..kejang ke gagalan dalam menalar khayalan terlalu berlebihan shudzon dll....wkwkwkwkwk


but well gues u guys only need something to argue with right either way there is nothing to talk about

FYI right now we have overcome this problem either is sdm issue or sarpas issue that we have back than and the number is surely increasing 

oh iya ada yang nyinggung medium tank ndak berkelanjutan ya semoga proyek madium tank puna male dan kfx ttp bisa berjalan dan sesuai rencana couse thare a lot of thing turn bad out there..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Why not bought a lot of them to mitigate the problem, if we got 1000 units, readiness of 20% means 200 units, land units can be stored for spare part purposes





san.geuk said:


> i dont know why the readyness below 30% some of them even worse below 20%, but i think we should maximize our guns inventory at least 80% readyness, and i don't know about military standar readyness but in civilian standar readyness only 30% quite bad actually despite how much we have


Pretty sure it's mostly a lack of ammunition issue.


----------



## san.geuk

Chestnut said:


> Pretty sure it's mostly a lack of ammunition issue.


i'm really glad if just some ammunution issue, at least the system not broken, but thats 2018 issue, so its an outdated issue and i quite optimistic those guns have better readyness today



Fl0gger said:


> upload data yang klasifikasi nya biasa silahkan saja di posting tapi kl kalsifikasinya rahasia walaupun sudah ada yang latah memposting lebih baik jgn ikut latah memposting pula lebih..lebih bila berita itu lama bisa menimbulkan kesimpang siuran keresahan kejang..kejang ke gagalan dalam menalar khayalan terlalu berlebihan shudzon dll....wkwkwkwkwk
> 
> but well gues u guys only need something to argue with right either way there is nothing to talk about
> 
> FYI right now we have overcome this problem either is sdm issue or sarpas issue that we have back than and the number is surely increasing
> 
> oh iya ada yang nyinggung medium tank ndak berkelanjutan ya semoga proyek madium tank puna male dan kfx ttp bisa berjalan dan sesuai rencana couse thare a lot of thing turn bad out there..



yes those should be classified quite sensitive afterall but i'm glad its just old data from 2018, i'm sure those data outdated for today standard , with current MoD i'm quite optimistic their readyness increase much,

with the increasing defence budget hope there is some solution for KFX project, will it be continue or just abandon the project and go for another aircraft


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> Pretty sure it's mostly a lack of ammunition issue.



76 mm mountain gun is quite outdated


----------



## Ruhnama

Are Japan-USA have submarine detection link in our seas? Are our side is noticed by US or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> 76 mm mountain gun is quite outdated


I mean, its the only one Pindad can produce. Until you have a reliable source of 155mm shells, you'd basically see limited readiness all the time.


----------



## Lasa-X

san.geuk said:


> i'm really glad if just some ammunution issue, at least the system not broken, but thats 2018 issue, so its an outdated issue and i quite optimistic those guns have better readyness today
> 
> 
> 
> yes those should be classified quite sensitive afterall but i'm glad its just old data from 2018, i'm sure those data outdated for today standard , with current MoD i'm quite optimistic their readyness increase much,
> 
> with the increasing defence budget hope there is some solution for KFX project, will it be continue or just abandon the project and go for another aircraft



Well I don't want to burst the bubble but as long as the budget for harwat only get muuuuuch less than required, this will never end. 
And it is not about lack of ammunition. Also SDM to taking care of the weapon system. Remember the case bahasa inggris skill? 
Or (I don't know if already posted here) the qualified crews that only learnt once about harwat of relatively new KRI and how difficult it is to get the new and qualified people to replace them.

People usually love about procurement things and asking more and more money for that but don't care if those shiny toys soon becoming useless if no budget to get new parts.


----------



## UMNOPutra

Ruhnama said:


> Are Japan-USA have submarine detection link in our seas? Are our side is noticed by US or not?
> View attachment 644831



Hahahaha ... It is "too naive" when you ask this ....


----------



## NEKONEKO



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Kansel said:


> I'm not expecting to see that caesar readiness number to be that low
> View attachment 644786
> View attachment 644785
> View attachment 644784
> View attachment 644782
> 
> 
> P.S this was (claimed) as 2018 data


Its because tni still use the oldies stuff.. like amx,pt76,yugoslavia era howitzer, some of this stuff dont have sparepart anymore, and tni need to increase it human resources to accomodate modern alutsista..


----------



## Nike

*TAKTIK PEPERANGAN ANTI KAPAL SELAM DAN KEMAJUAN TEKNOLOGI KAPAL SELAM INDONESIA DIANTARA NEGARA KAWASAN*

 0 33
Share

Tercatat beberapa negara di Kawasan telah mengembangkan kekuatan armada kapal selam yang dalam decade terakhir menunjukkan perkembangan yang siknifikan dalam jumlah dan kemampuannya. Perkembangan teknologi peperangan kapal selam di kawasan juga tercatat sangat pesat, bahkan beberapa negara telah mengembangkan kapal selam dengan tenaga nuklir, yang sudah barang tentu akan memiliki kemampuan yang lebih unggul dari kapal selam konfensional.

Saat ini kapal selam negara-negara kawasan telah mengembangkan teknologi AIP (Air Independent Propulsion) yaitu suatu teknologi yang memiliki keunggulan lebih senyap dibandingkan dengan kapal selam diesel listrik konfensional dan mampu menyelam dibawah air lebih lama.

Selain itu, Fahribi juga menjelaskan mengenai pola taktik tempur seperti apa yang relevan untuk diterapkan di Perairan Kepulauan Indonesia dihadapkan pada area kerawanan dan choke point, konstelasi geografis dan kontur laut. Pengembangan teknologi pesawat tanpa awak UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicle) yang diintegrasikan dengan MAD (Magnetic Anomaly Detection) untuk mengoptimalkan kemampuan deteksi bawah air sangat diperlukan dalam menghadapi ancaman kapal selam kedepan.

Diakhir paparannya, Letkol Laut (P) Ahmad Fahribi, S.E., M.M., M.Tr.Opsla menyatakan bahwa saat ini kapal selam adalah senjata paling strategis di dunia yang dapat memberikan efek deterrence yang dampaknya sangat signifikan terhadap kekuatan maritim negara-negara yang mengoperasikannya di era perang generasi 4.0. Berbeda dengan perang dunia ke-I yang mengedepankan tank dan perang dunia ke-II pesawat udara. Kemampuan ketahanan untuk bertahan di bawah permukaan laut membuat kapal selam sangat sulit dideteksi sehingga terjaga kerahasiaannya.

Dari konstelasi geografis, peran, fungsi dan tugas TNI Angkatan Laut serta kemampuan peperangannya, maka TNI Angkatan Laut harus memiliki kesenjataan strategis dan memiliki daya tangkal yang tinggi berupa alutsista, antara lain jenis Kapal Selam dan jenis Kapal Kombatan lainnya. Saat ini Indonesia telah membangun kekuatan armada kapal selam yang akan meningkatkan kemampuan pertahanan Indonesia.

https://dnewsradio.com/taktik-peper...apal-selam-indonesia-diantara-negara-kawasan/







Look at this paper

https://www.japcc.org/unmanned-air-systems-in-nato-anti-submarine-warfare-asw/

Hope they can try to propose a new system to LIPI and BPPTN the one with fully Indonesia requirement input and found suitable partner for development

UAV/UAS had a clear advantage over manned platform as they are more persistent in long term operation and usually got more quiter engine to operate them


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> *TAKTIK PEPERANGAN ANTI KAPAL SELAM DAN KEMAJUAN TEKNOLOGI KAPAL SELAM INDONESIA DIANTARA NEGARA KAWASAN*
> 
> 0 33
> Share
> 
> Tercatat beberapa negara di Kawasan telah mengembangkan kekuatan armada kapal selam yang dalam decade terakhir menunjukkan perkembangan yang siknifikan dalam jumlah dan kemampuannya. Perkembangan teknologi peperangan kapal selam di kawasan juga tercatat sangat pesat, bahkan beberapa negara telah mengembangkan kapal selam dengan tenaga nuklir, yang sudah barang tentu akan memiliki kemampuan yang lebih unggul dari kapal selam konfensional.
> 
> Saat ini kapal selam negara-negara kawasan telah mengembangkan teknologi AIP (Air Independent Propulsion) yaitu suatu teknologi yang memiliki keunggulan lebih senyap dibandingkan dengan kapal selam diesel listrik konfensional dan mampu menyelam dibawah air lebih lama.
> 
> Selain itu, Fahribi juga menjelaskan mengenai pola taktik tempur seperti apa yang relevan untuk diterapkan di Perairan Kepulauan Indonesia dihadapkan pada area kerawanan dan choke point, konstelasi geografis dan kontur laut. Pengembangan teknologi pesawat tanpa awak UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicle) yang diintegrasikan dengan MAD (Magnetic Anomaly Detection) untuk mengoptimalkan kemampuan deteksi bawah air sangat diperlukan dalam menghadapi ancaman kapal selam kedepan.
> 
> Diakhir paparannya, Letkol Laut (P) Ahmad Fahribi, S.E., M.M., M.Tr.Opsla menyatakan bahwa saat ini kapal selam adalah senjata paling strategis di dunia yang dapat memberikan efek deterrence yang dampaknya sangat signifikan terhadap kekuatan maritim negara-negara yang mengoperasikannya di era perang generasi 4.0. Berbeda dengan perang dunia ke-I yang mengedepankan tank dan perang dunia ke-II pesawat udara. Kemampuan ketahanan untuk bertahan di bawah permukaan laut membuat kapal selam sangat sulit dideteksi sehingga terjaga kerahasiaannya.
> 
> Dari konstelasi geografis, peran, fungsi dan tugas TNI Angkatan Laut serta kemampuan peperangannya, maka TNI Angkatan Laut harus memiliki kesenjataan strategis dan memiliki daya tangkal yang tinggi berupa alutsista, antara lain jenis Kapal Selam dan jenis Kapal Kombatan lainnya. Saat ini Indonesia telah membangun kekuatan armada kapal selam yang akan meningkatkan kemampuan pertahanan Indonesia.
> 
> https://dnewsradio.com/taktik-peper...apal-selam-indonesia-diantara-negara-kawasan/
> 
> View attachment 644964
> 
> 
> Look at this paper
> 
> https://www.japcc.org/unmanned-air-systems-in-nato-anti-submarine-warfare-asw/
> 
> Hope they can try to propose a new system to LIPI and BPPTN the one with fully Indonesia requirement input and found suitable partner for development
> 
> UAV/UAS had a clear advantage over manned platform as they are more persistent in long term operation and usually got more quiter engine to operate them


im still not have clear picture how UAV will help in ASW operation but this








we wasted so much potential with this platform , i dont know the latest development of this USV , even something as big as X-18 tankboat could be a good platform for USV , i hope we will heard a good news about this USV in the future , mugi mugi pamen dan pati di AL makin visioner seperti AD .


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> im still not have clear picture how UAV will help in ASW operation but this
> View attachment 644975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we wasted so much potential with this platform , i dont know the latest development of this USV , even something as big as X-18 tankboat could be a good platform for USV , i hope we will heard a good news about this USV in the future , mugi mugi pamen dan pati di AL makin visioner seperti AD .



The idea is to have long Range patrol UAV (MALE or HALE) and equipped them with ASW suite and equipment like MAD, suonobuoy sensor launcher, and so on. This to supplement manned high end ASW platform like Poseidon, they mostly Will act as hunting group pack with manned platform perform as the head unit


----------



## Kansel

Still no leaning decision on awacs eh? I don't even see any rumour about it


----------



## polanski

First Female Completes Load Master Training At Indonesian Air Force Academy: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ter-training-at-indonesian-air-force-academy/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

*Natuna Memanas Lagi, Bakamla Boleh Beli Senjata Militer*
76mm and 20mm cannon for all bakamla patrol ship!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

There's actually plenty of 76mm gun from US EDA.....need to fit those in our 110 and 80 meter boats.


----------



## Ruhnama

striver44 said:


> There's actually plenty of 76mm gun from US EDA.....need to fit those in our 110 and 80 meter boats.


Why not take all their ex cutter? Hamilton etc? 57 mm to 76 mm


----------



## striver44

Ruhnama said:


> Why not take all their ex cutter? Hamilton etc? 57 mm to 76 mm


Too old


----------



## Nike

Ruhnama said:


> Why not take all their ex cutter? Hamilton etc? 57 mm to 76 mm



Turbin gas engine


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Also




"Untuk pemerintah yang belanja-belanja... Segera cepatkan. Karna yang yang beredar makin banyak jadi belanja belanja kementrian harus dipercepat" -Ir. Jokowi
Hopefully MoD take this opportunity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soman45

* Spek Persenjataan Iver class Selesai Diputuskan *

29 Juni 2020






Kanon utama fregat Iver Huitfeldt class dari Denmark (photo : Naval Analyses)

Pekan lalu beredar kabar di kalangan defense netizen bahwa spesifikasi teknis atas persenjataan fregat Iver Huitfeldt class untuk Angkatan Laut Indonesia telah selesai diputuskan.

Adapun konfigurasi persenjataan fregat Iver Huitfeldt untuk Indonesia adalah :
-1x Leonardo 76 mm, meriam utama,
-1x Rheinmetall Milenium 35 mm, meriam CIWS,
-Leonardo A244/S Mod-3, torpedo,
-MBDA Exocet MM40 Block 3, 8 cells, rudal anti kapal,
-MBDA VL Mica, 16 cells, rudal pertahanan udara,
-2x FN M3 12.7 mm,
-2x Torpedo Decoy System,
Defense Studies telah melakukan konfirmasi pada sumber yang dapat dipercaya bahwa spesifikasi ini benar sebagai persenjataan standar dengan sistem sebagian besar FFBNW (fit for but not with).

*Modul Stanflex*

Odense Steel Shipyard mendapatkan kontrak konstruksi pembangunan 3 fregat dari Kementerian Pertahanan Denmark pada tahun 2006 senilai USD 850 juta atau senilai USD 283 juta per kapal, kontrak Odense tidak ada hubungannya dengan pengadaan senjata, AAW (anti air warfare) dan integrasi sistem. Integrasi persenjataan dan sensor dilakukan oleh DALO (Denmark's Defence Acquisition and Logistic Organization).







Persenjataan fregat diperoleh dengan melakukan daur ulang atas persenjataan dengan sistem modul Standard Flex (Stanflex) yang sebelumnya digunakan untuk kapal patroli Flyvefisken class, Knud Rasmussen class (OPV) dan Absalaon class (Auxilary Ship). Dari ketiga tipe kapal ini Iver Huitfeldt mendapatkan persenjataan meriam 76mm Oto Melara, peluncur torpedo MU-90, senapan mesin 12,7mm, meriam CIWS Rheinmetall 35mm, peluncur rudal anti kapal Harpoon Block II, dan peluncur rudal anti pesawat jarak pendek RIM-162 ESSM.

Modul StanFlex (juga dikenal sebagai STANFLEX atau Standard Flex) adalah sistem muatan misi modular yang dipergunakan oleh Angkatan Laut Kerajaan Denmark (Kongelige Danske Marine). Dengan adanya stanflex ini maka dalam konstruksi kapal ada pemisahan antara platform (hull) dan payload (mission system). Setiap modul dibungkus kontainer baja tahan karat berukuran panjang 3 meter, lebar 3.5 meter dan tinggi 2.5 meter. Mesin yang presisi memastikan bahwa setiap modul bisa cocok dengan koneksi untuk tenaga listrik, ventilasi, komunikasi, air, dan data. Senjata atau sistem dipasang di atap kontainer, sedangkan mesin-mesin, elektronik dan peralatan pendukung ditempatkan di dalam kontainer. Konsol Standar ditempatkan di ruang Combat Information Centre (Pusat Informasi Tempur).





\
Fregat Iver Huifeldt yang pertama terdiri dari 6 modul stanflex, sistem modul ini terus dilakukan pengembangan hingga sekarang bisa didapatkan 12 modul stanflex, dari mulai meriam utama hingga ke RHIB dibuat menjadi modul tersendiri. Dengan adanya modul stanflex ini maka persenjataan fregat ini dapat dibongkar pasang atau dipertukarkan dengan mudah dengan kapal lainnya yang juga memakai modul stanflex dalam waktu yang singkat.

Untuk modul Stanflex ini dalam kontrak pembangunan Iver class versi Indonesia sudah terkonfirmasi tidak masuk.

*Komparasi persenjataan standar Iver versi Denmark dan Indonesia*

Denmark melakukan daur ulang persenjataan pada fregat Iver Huitfeldt class hampir pada semua persenjataannya karena tersedia stok dan dirawat dengan baik serta dibuatkan modul-modul tersendiri (modul stanflex), itulah sebabnya biaya fregat ini menjadi murah. Indonesia tidak melakukan daur ulang namun membeli baru untuk persenjataan fregat ini.

Antara Denmark dan Indonesia persenjataan standar fregat Iver class adalah serupa, kalaupun ada perbedaan jumlah dan merek itu karena alasan commonality dengan produk sejenis di kapal lainnya, Yang berbeda diantara keduanya adalah rudal VLS nya, berikut adalah komparasi persenjataan selain VLS.






*Vertical Launching System*

Dengan bobot standar kapal 5.900 ton dan bobot maksimal 6.645 ton tentu saja banyak persenjataan yang dapat ditampung di fregat dengan ukuran dek senjata sekitar 12,0x17,5m ini. Meskipun Iver class versi Denmark dan Indonesia keduanya sama-sama memiliki radar fixed array AESA dengan jangkauan yang cukup jauh namun terlihat ada perbedaan persenjataan versi Denmark dan Indonesia khususnya pada pilihan rudal Vertical Launching System untuk pertahanan udara, kita dapat melihatnya dalam beberapa tahapan.

Tranche 1
Denmark memilih Raytheon RIM-162 ESSM (24 cells) sebagai rudal jarak pendek, karena alasan commonality dengan rudal yang dipakai pada kapal AL Denmark lainnya.
Indonesia memilih rudal MBDA Mica (16 cells) sebagai rudal jarak pendek, karena alasan commonality dengan rudal yang dipakai pada fregat Martadinata class dan Bung Tomo class.

Tranche 2
Denmark memilih Raytheon Standard Missile SM-2 sebagai rudal pertahanan udara jarak menengah setelah memenangkan persaingan dengan MBDA Aster 30 VL. Dalam catatan SIPRI pesanan rudal SM-2 dilakukan pada tahun 2018.
Indonesia belum memilih rudal jarak menengah karena belum ada kapal TNI AL yang dipersenjatai dengan rudal jarak menengah. Namun jika melihat Rencana Kebutuhan TNI AD tahun 2020-2014, salah satu kontestan untuk rudal jarak menegahnya adalah MBDA Aster 30 VL, rupanya peluang untuk commonality rudal pertahanan udara jarak menengah ada disini.

Tranche 3
Pada tahapan ini AL Denmark akan melakukan penggantian meriam utama dari kaliber 76mm menjadi kaliber 127mm yang diikuti dengan penambahan rudal jelajah serang darat Tomahawk, tentu saja sebagai anggota NATO Denmark bisa mendapatkannya.
Masih belum jelas apakah Indonesia akan berhenti dengan tranche 2 atau meneruskan persenjataan kapal ini untuk menjadi destroyer dengan beberapa tambahan persenjataan.

Dengan telah selesainya pemilihan atas paket persenjataan, paket sensor, serta paket Combat Management System maka fregat Iver Huitfeldt class untuk Indonesia telah siap untuk dibuat di galangan kapal PT PAL Surabaya.

(Defense Studies)
http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2020/06/spek-persenjataan-iver-class-selesai.html

So the weapons configuration from Alman tweet is confirmed and no Stanflex module in our Iver variant....well i think this is the best for us at least for now


----------



## striver44

Ok sih.
Tapi entar trs 4d pakai versi rotator apa fixed?


----------



## san.geuk

is that mean no stanflex module = less easy to upgrade compare to denmark version?


----------



## striver44

Is this ever been shared b4?
Scorpion 90 with new EO, and laser warning system.





Also automated AZP S-60

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Is this ever been shared b4?
> Scorpion 90 with new EO, and laser warning system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also automated AZP S-60



Our bofors 40 mm gun can be modified too, and we should acquire more of such system like Millenium gun or Skyshield


----------



## Raduga

striver44 said:


> Is this ever been shared b4?
> Scorpion 90 with new EO, and laser warning system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also automated AZP S-60


did we developed that EOS ?


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> Our bofors 40 mm gun can be modified too, and we should acquire more of such system like Millenium gun or Skyshield


Definitely agree with you. We should standardise AA gun to Rheinmetall solutions like Millenium & Skyshield.


----------



## umigami

Alman said we'll gonna get 24 F16v (not 16) but without weaponry, cft, jhmcs, sniper, etc.
Why not 16 but full spec??


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Alman said we'll gonna get 24 F16v (not 16) but without weaponry, cft, jhmcs, sniper, etc.
> Why not 16 but full spec??



Need platform


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

It's MRSS if anyone wondering

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Var Dracon

striver44 said:


> Is this ever been shared b4?
> Scorpion 90 with new EO, and laser warning system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also automated AZP S-60



Answer: Yes, this has been shared before.

The upgrade module for that Scorpion should be applied to our Badak. Badak's cockerill 90LP turret isn't stabilized meanwhile our 1990's scorpion cockerill turret already has stabilization (see video below go to 2:26).


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> Alman said we'll gonna get 24 F16v (not 16) but without weaponry, cft, jhmcs, sniper, etc.
> Why not 16 but full spec??


Actually i was gonna talk about this around a week ago. Yes we're getting only 24 F-16 V instead of 32 and those will be divided to 2 Squadrons ( 12 each ) but that part of the story where they will arrive not full specs are twisted for some reason. The FMS to be released will be worth between 6 - 7 Billions USD for 24 F-16 V full specs and armed.
Meanwhile;







Soman45 said:


> * Spek Persenjataan Iver class Selesai Diputuskan *
> 
> 29 Juni 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanon utama fregat Iver Huitfeldt class dari Denmark (photo : Naval Analyses)
> 
> Pekan lalu beredar kabar di kalangan defense netizen bahwa spesifikasi teknis atas persenjataan fregat Iver Huitfeldt class untuk Angkatan Laut Indonesia telah selesai diputuskan.
> 
> Adapun konfigurasi persenjataan fregat Iver Huitfeldt untuk Indonesia adalah :
> -1x Leonardo 76 mm, meriam utama,
> -1x Rheinmetall Milenium 35 mm, meriam CIWS,
> -Leonardo A244/S Mod-3, torpedo,
> -MBDA Exocet MM40 Block 3, 8 cells, rudal anti kapal,
> -MBDA VL Mica, 16 cells, rudal pertahanan udara,
> -2x FN M3 12.7 mm,
> -2x Torpedo Decoy System,
> Defense Studies telah melakukan konfirmasi pada sumber yang dapat dipercaya bahwa spesifikasi ini benar sebagai persenjataan standar dengan sistem sebagian besar FFBNW (fit for but not with).
> 
> *Modul Stanflex*
> 
> Odense Steel Shipyard mendapatkan kontrak konstruksi pembangunan 3 fregat dari Kementerian Pertahanan Denmark pada tahun 2006 senilai USD 850 juta atau senilai USD 283 juta per kapal, kontrak Odense tidak ada hubungannya dengan pengadaan senjata, AAW (anti air warfare) dan integrasi sistem. Integrasi persenjataan dan sensor dilakukan oleh DALO (Denmark's Defence Acquisition and Logistic Organization).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persenjataan fregat diperoleh dengan melakukan daur ulang atas persenjataan dengan sistem modul Standard Flex (Stanflex) yang sebelumnya digunakan untuk kapal patroli Flyvefisken class, Knud Rasmussen class (OPV) dan Absalaon class (Auxilary Ship). Dari ketiga tipe kapal ini Iver Huitfeldt mendapatkan persenjataan meriam 76mm Oto Melara, peluncur torpedo MU-90, senapan mesin 12,7mm, meriam CIWS Rheinmetall 35mm, peluncur rudal anti kapal Harpoon Block II, dan peluncur rudal anti pesawat jarak pendek RIM-162 ESSM.
> 
> Modul StanFlex (juga dikenal sebagai STANFLEX atau Standard Flex) adalah sistem muatan misi modular yang dipergunakan oleh Angkatan Laut Kerajaan Denmark (Kongelige Danske Marine). Dengan adanya stanflex ini maka dalam konstruksi kapal ada pemisahan antara platform (hull) dan payload (mission system). Setiap modul dibungkus kontainer baja tahan karat berukuran panjang 3 meter, lebar 3.5 meter dan tinggi 2.5 meter. Mesin yang presisi memastikan bahwa setiap modul bisa cocok dengan koneksi untuk tenaga listrik, ventilasi, komunikasi, air, dan data. Senjata atau sistem dipasang di atap kontainer, sedangkan mesin-mesin, elektronik dan peralatan pendukung ditempatkan di dalam kontainer. Konsol Standar ditempatkan di ruang Combat Information Centre (Pusat Informasi Tempur).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> Fregat Iver Huifeldt yang pertama terdiri dari 6 modul stanflex, sistem modul ini terus dilakukan pengembangan hingga sekarang bisa didapatkan 12 modul stanflex, dari mulai meriam utama hingga ke RHIB dibuat menjadi modul tersendiri. Dengan adanya modul stanflex ini maka persenjataan fregat ini dapat dibongkar pasang atau dipertukarkan dengan mudah dengan kapal lainnya yang juga memakai modul stanflex dalam waktu yang singkat.
> 
> Untuk modul Stanflex ini dalam kontrak pembangunan Iver class versi Indonesia sudah terkonfirmasi tidak masuk.
> 
> *Komparasi persenjataan standar Iver versi Denmark dan Indonesia*
> 
> Denmark melakukan daur ulang persenjataan pada fregat Iver Huitfeldt class hampir pada semua persenjataannya karena tersedia stok dan dirawat dengan baik serta dibuatkan modul-modul tersendiri (modul stanflex), itulah sebabnya biaya fregat ini menjadi murah. Indonesia tidak melakukan daur ulang namun membeli baru untuk persenjataan fregat ini.
> 
> Antara Denmark dan Indonesia persenjataan standar fregat Iver class adalah serupa, kalaupun ada perbedaan jumlah dan merek itu karena alasan commonality dengan produk sejenis di kapal lainnya, Yang berbeda diantara keduanya adalah rudal VLS nya, berikut adalah komparasi persenjataan selain VLS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vertical Launching System*
> 
> Dengan bobot standar kapal 5.900 ton dan bobot maksimal 6.645 ton tentu saja banyak persenjataan yang dapat ditampung di fregat dengan ukuran dek senjata sekitar 12,0x17,5m ini. Meskipun Iver class versi Denmark dan Indonesia keduanya sama-sama memiliki radar fixed array AESA dengan jangkauan yang cukup jauh namun terlihat ada perbedaan persenjataan versi Denmark dan Indonesia khususnya pada pilihan rudal Vertical Launching System untuk pertahanan udara, kita dapat melihatnya dalam beberapa tahapan.
> 
> Tranche 1
> Denmark memilih Raytheon RIM-162 ESSM (24 cells) sebagai rudal jarak pendek, karena alasan commonality dengan rudal yang dipakai pada kapal AL Denmark lainnya.
> Indonesia memilih rudal MBDA Mica (16 cells) sebagai rudal jarak pendek, karena alasan commonality dengan rudal yang dipakai pada fregat Martadinata class dan Bung Tomo class.
> 
> Tranche 2
> Denmark memilih Raytheon Standard Missile SM-2 sebagai rudal pertahanan udara jarak menengah setelah memenangkan persaingan dengan MBDA Aster 30 VL. Dalam catatan SIPRI pesanan rudal SM-2 dilakukan pada tahun 2018.
> Indonesia belum memilih rudal jarak menengah karena belum ada kapal TNI AL yang dipersenjatai dengan rudal jarak menengah. Namun jika melihat Rencana Kebutuhan TNI AD tahun 2020-2014, salah satu kontestan untuk rudal jarak menegahnya adalah MBDA Aster 30 VL, rupanya peluang untuk commonality rudal pertahanan udara jarak menengah ada disini.
> 
> Tranche 3
> Pada tahapan ini AL Denmark akan melakukan penggantian meriam utama dari kaliber 76mm menjadi kaliber 127mm yang diikuti dengan penambahan rudal jelajah serang darat Tomahawk, tentu saja sebagai anggota NATO Denmark bisa mendapatkannya.
> Masih belum jelas apakah Indonesia akan berhenti dengan tranche 2 atau meneruskan persenjataan kapal ini untuk menjadi destroyer dengan beberapa tambahan persenjataan.
> 
> Dengan telah selesainya pemilihan atas paket persenjataan, paket sensor, serta paket Combat Management System maka fregat Iver Huitfeldt class untuk Indonesia telah siap untuk dibuat di galangan kapal PT PAL Surabaya.
> 
> (Defense Studies)
> http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2020/06/spek-persenjataan-iver-class-selesai.html
> 
> So the weapons configuration from Alman tweet is confirmed and no Stanflex module in our Iver variant....well i think this is the best for us at least for now


Don't take any conclusion so fast, this article AFAIK is written by blogger in response from a tweet. While indeed i must admit due to MBDA armaments there will be no Stanflex modules on our Iver variant that part where we're getting only 1 CIWS, 16 SAM Cell, 8 AShM are distorded informations for unknown reason. The specs while indeed will use MBDA platforms aren't even finalised yet in term of quantities, there can never be our Iver will be similar on those of PKR. It's interesting someone is acting on behalf of Netherlands ( no need to hide any longer ) and still trying to push that FFI

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## san.geuk

Cromwell said:


> Actually i was gonna talk about this around a week ago. Yes we're getting only 24 F-16 V instead of 32 and those will be divided to 2 Squadrons ( 12 each ) but that part of the story where they will arrive not full specs are twisted for some reason. The FMS to be released will be worth between 6 - 7 Billions USD for 24 F-16 V full specs and armed.
> Meanwhile;
> View attachment 645977
> 
> 
> 
> Don't take any conclusion so fast, this article AFAIK is written by blogger in response from a tweet. While indeed i must admit due to MBDA armaments there will be no Stanflex modules on our Iver variant that part where we're getting only 1 CIWS, 16 SAM Cell, 8 AShM are distorded informations for unknown reason. The specs while indeed will use MBDA platforms aren't even finalised yet in term of quantities, there can never be our Iver will be similar on those of PKR. It's interesting someone is acting on behalf of Netherlands ( no need to hide any longer ) and still trying to push that FFI


Thank you for the information,
Is that true that our varian are not with stanflex module? Is it budget reason we don't buy with stanflex module?


----------



## Nike

san.geuk said:


> Thank you for the information,
> Is that true that our varian are not with stanflex module? Is it budget reason we don't buy with stanflex module?



We don't follow Danish version as Indonesia need stand by at ready warships with armament being fitted at the ships not on module in warehouse. If they want to refit the system they Will refit when doing MLU program

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> Actually i was gonna talk about this around a week ago. Yes we're getting only 24 F-16 V instead of 32 and those will be divided to 2 Squadrons ( 12 each ) but that part of the story where they will arrive not full specs are twisted for some reason. The FMS to be released will be worth between 6 - 7 Billions USD for 24 F-16 V full specs and armed.
> Meanwhile;
> View attachment 645977
> 
> 
> 
> Don't take any conclusion so fast, this article AFAIK is written by blogger in response from a tweet. While indeed i must admit due to MBDA armaments there will be no Stanflex modules on our Iver variant that part where we're getting only 1 CIWS, 16 SAM Cell, 8 AShM are distorded informations for unknown reason. The specs while indeed will use MBDA platforms aren't even finalised yet in term of quantities, there can never be our Iver will be similar on those of PKR. It's interesting someone is acting on behalf of Netherlands ( no need to hide any longer ) and still trying to push that FFI


Glad to hear that. 
That caatsa thing you mentioned. Is that an article?
Source?


----------



## Cromwell

san.geuk said:


> Thank you for the information,
> Is that true that our varian are not with stanflex module? Is it budget reason we don't buy with stanflex module?


Stanflex modules are for Raytheon products not MBDA



umigami said:


> Glad to hear that.
> That caatsa thing you mentioned. Is that an article?
> Source?


Combat Aircraft magazine June 2020 edition page 75th. The PDF are too heavy to upload i'll just share the part which relates with Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> We don't follow Danish version as Indonesia need stand by at ready warships with armament being fitted at the ships not on module in warehouse. If they want to refit the system they Will refit when doing MLU program


and that's going to take a very long time


----------



## Kansel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277576558056628224


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> Actually i was gonna talk about this around a week ago. Yes we're getting only 24 F-16 V instead of 32 and those will be divided to 2 Squadrons ( 12 each ) but that part of the story where they will arrive not full specs are twisted for some reason. The FMS to be released will be worth between 6 - 7 Billions USD for 24 F-16 V full specs and armed.



Good to hear that. Just put SU35 in a box for now and see how the political change in US will bring in a future, we can always look back at it anytime in a future. Again like I said; introducing Viper will be a technology leap for both pilots and technicians. This would make us ready for future technology upgrade to handle F35 while building our own network centric in the process as well. I personally love to have 24 viper fully spec & armed better than 36 with moderate to low spec and weapons. I just hope we are getting the CFT, having only one tanker plane is already bad, not getting CFT for Viper is even worse imho.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Ditch mica, get aster 15 and 30 later.


----------



## Ruhnama

NEKONEKO said:


> Ditch mica, get aster 15 and 30 later.


Iver used sylver a35 or a43? If used a35 likely not upgrade to mica. If used a43 it means we can upgrade to aster15


----------



## Alex898

Ruhnama said:


> Iver used sylver a35 or a43? If used a35 likely not upgrade to mica. If used a43 it means we can upgrade to aster15


Sylver A43 or A50 ? which one can carry both ?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Ruhnama said:


> Iver used sylver a35 or a43?


None


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> Good to hear that. Just put SU35 in a box for now and see how the political change in US will bring in a future, we can always look back at it anytime in a future. Again like I said; introducing Viper will be a technology leap for both pilots and technicians. This would make us ready for future technology upgrade to handle F35 while building our own network centric in the process as well. I personally love to have 24 viper fully spec & armed better than 36 with moderate to low spec and weapons. I just hope we are getting the CFT, having only one tanker plane is already bad, not getting CFT for Viper is even worse imho.


We're getting a couple of MRTT that's for sure and indeed we're on the path as F-35 operator though recent article on indomiliter about F/A-18 Block III Super Hornet seems interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> We're getting a couple of MRTT that's for sure and indeed we're on the path as F-35 operator though recent article on indomiliter about F/A-18 Block III Super Hornet seems interesting


Are we getting MRRT now? Or next MEF?
ga ada gaungnya...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> We're getting a couple of MRTT that's for sure and indeed we're on the path as F-35 operator though recent article on indomiliter about F/A-18 Block III Super Hornet seems interesting


i thought the KC-46 were still their favorite choice due to airstrip compatibility .

from def studies :














as far as i remember PT.PAL does not have any assembly ground / drydock that can accomodate 244 meter long ship , the one that possesed such capability to built bulk carrier or ship more than 230+ meter long is PT.SMI(Samudra Marine Indonesia) in bojonegara .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> Are we getting MRRT now? Or next MEF?
> ga ada gaungnya...


Did i type " now " ???



Raduga said:


> i thought the KC-46 were still their favorite choice due to airstrip compatibility .
> 
> from def studies :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as far as i remember PT.PAL does not have any assembly ground / drydock that can accomodate 244 meter long ship , the one that possesed such capability to built bulk carrier or ship more than 230+ meter long is PT.SMI(Samudra Marine Indonesia) in bojonegara .


Try to break PT.DI Airbus lobby then you'll understand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

PAL really need to upgrade their dry dock or build a new one to accommodate bigger ship. 


Raduga said:


> i thought the KC-46 were still their favorite choice due to airstrip compatibility .
> 
> from def studies :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as far as i remember PT.PAL does not have any assembly ground / drydock that can accomodate 244 meter long ship , the one that possesed such capability to built bulk carrier or ship more than 230+ meter long is PT.SMI(Samudra Marine Indonesia) in bojonegara .


244 m ship will be built in UAE maybe.


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> i thought the KC-46 were still their favorite choice due to airstrip compatibility .
> 
> from def studies :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as far as i remember PT.PAL does not have any assembly ground / drydock that can accomodate 244 meter long ship , the one that possesed such capability to built bulk carrier or ship more than 230+ meter long is PT.SMI(Samudra Marine Indonesia) in bojonegara .





Cromwell said:


> Did i type " now " ???
> 
> 
> Try to break PT.DI Airbus lobby then you'll understand


MRTT is better anyway. GMF is familiar with this type. And KC46 has a LOT of problem


----------



## striver44

I think 244m is a mistake. PAL IG account mention it at 163m.


Btw I just realized that PAL erased the post about MRSS earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Covid-19: Indonesia's PTDI swings into the black but pandemic could dampen outlook*
by Jon Grevatt



PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) – the country’s biggest defence-aerospace firm – has attributed an improvement in its financial performance to internal restructuring and streamlining.

The company said in its annual shareholders meeting on 26 June that it recorded net profits of the equivalent of USD10.6 million in fiscal year (FY) 2019 following losses of USD38.5 million one year earlier.

PTDI, which is wholly stated owned, added that the value of its sales in FY 2019 was USD260.9 million, an increase of nearly 15% over the USD227.7 million it recorded in FY 2018. In addition, PTDI said the value of contracts it secured in 2019 was USD130.8 million, a year-on-year increase of 5%.





Indonesia’s PT Dirgantara, which produces the CN-235 transport aircraft (pictured), has attributed profits in 2019 to its efforts to improve efficiencies. (Janes/Ridzwan Rahmat)

PTDI said its improved performance was the result of a “company transformation programme” through which it was pursuing “several strategic initiatives” to improve internal effectiveness and optimise operating processes.

The aim of these measures, it said, is to achieve enhanced efficiencies “while still increasing the acquisitions of contracts and sales”.

PTDI is partnered with several foreign equipment manufacturers on producing aircraft for the Indonesian armed forces and export customers.

Its most high-profile partnership is with Airbus with which PTDI produces fixed- and rotary-wing aircraft including the CN-235 medium transport aircraft, the NC-212 light transport aircraft, and NAS-332 Super Puma helicopters.

https://www.janes.com/defence-news/...o-the-black-but-pandemic-could-dampen-outlook

Civillian market aircraft is plumetting at alarming level only military division Will be prevail in near future, PT DI is known to be supplier of military type aircraft manufacturing center. They should focus on that for a while and tone down the development of civillian aircraft. Focusing on UAV department should be priority

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

striver44 said:


> I think 244m is a mistake. PAL IG account mention it at 163m.
> 
> 
> Btw I just realized that PAL erased the post about MRSS earlier.


The post is deleted perhaps it's wrong information, because AFAIK UAE is seeking for LPH for their navy



Raduga said:


> i thought the KC-46 were still their favorite choice due to airstrip compatibility .
> 
> from def studies :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as far as i remember PT.PAL does not have any assembly ground / drydock that can accomodate 244 meter long ship , the one that possesed such capability to built bulk carrier or ship more than 230+ meter long is PT.SMI(Samudra Marine Indonesia) in bojonegara .


Full link
https://indonesia.globalfdireports.com/interview/budiman-saleh/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Did i type " now " ???
> 
> 
> Try to break PT.DI Airbus lobby then you'll understand


well that sounds good then , since i support MRTT anyway , much more flexible and can be turned into whatever we want , they can even slap some AEW radar and equipment in the upper section of the plane and still retain Air Refueling capability .


----------



## striver44

So I just wanna clarify, the LHD is a deal right??? not just "interested'?????
IIRC, last time Senegal is interested with our KCR-60M
*Senegal Minati Kapal Produksi PT PAL*


until suddenly they switch to Piriou Shipyard for theri 60m patrol craft
*Senegal Orders 3 Offshore Patrol Vessels From French Shipyard Piriou*


----------



## Raduga

striver44 said:


> So I just wanna clarify, the LHD is a deal right??? not just "interested'?????
> IIRC, last time Senegal is interested with our KCR-60M
> *Senegal Minati Kapal Produksi PT PAL*
> 
> 
> until suddenly they switch to Piriou Shipyard for theri 60m patrol craft
> *Senegal Orders 3 Offshore Patrol Vessels From French Shipyard Piriou*


yeah it's still on "interest" stage , look what happened with anoa , the Saudi's choose Terrex instead ,we'd still not realizing there's already a challenger lurking behind, the ST.Engineering is literally our next door neigbour.


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> yeah it's still on "interest" stage , look what happened with anoa , the UAE choose Terrex instead .


I'm seriously in doubt, we hadn't had any experience constructing LHD, it's far more complex than an LPD, with it's dimension, hangar, elevator etc.....even with our experience constructing FPB-57s our first batch KCR- 60 had problems with it's design.


----------



## Raduga

striver44 said:


> I'm seriously in doubt, we hadn't had any experience constructing LHD, it's far more complex than an LPD, with it's dimension, hangar, elevator etc.....even with our experience constructing FPB-57s our first batch KCR- 60 had problems with it's design.


the very first prototype based from STAR-50 (which is the largest ship pt pal ever build) does not possesed any hangar elevator , it's just a bulk carrier that getting their deck flatten and it's bridge moved into the right side of the ship , and if you see the curved back of the ship section , i even doubt if they possesed any well dock .


----------



## striver44

Raduga said:


> the very first prototype based from STAR-50 (which is the largest ship pt pal ever build) does not possesed any hangar elevator , it's just a bulk carrier that getting their deck flatten and it's bridge moved into the right side of the ship .


The one in the brochure is a redesigned one. Kinda remind me of Trieste class LHD,it'll be significantly complex once you add those flight facility and elevators. I'm not sure if a simple redesigned bulk carrier will attract tech savvy countries like the UAE.


----------



## Ruhnama

Alex898 said:


> Sylver A43 or A50 ? which one can carry both ?


A50 longer can carry both


NEKONEKO said:


> None


So we used MICA canister like pkr?


----------



## Nike

so the latest procurement news is

1. 24 F16 V
2. 8 Apache AH 64 E
3. 8 Utility Naval Helicopter
4. 8 Attack Naval Helicopter
5. 2 Itver Huitveld class variant Frigate
6. 2 Martadinata Class Frigate
7. Batch of C 130 J Super Hercules
8. 2 local made OPV/Corvettes
9. Heavy Lift Helicopter for the Army
10. Heavy Lift Helicopter for the Air Force
11. Utility Helicopter for the Army
12. Utility Helicopter for the Air Force
13. Training Helicopter for the Navy
14. Training Helicopter for the Air Force
15. Next batch of Astros MLRS
16. Next batch of RM 70 Vampire MLRS
17. Grant of Scan Eagle UAV from United States
18. Batch of Elang Hitam domestic UAV
19. 2 Ocean Going Hydrographic surveillance vessels
20. Batch of 2 more KCR 60 (7th and 8th Ship)
21. 54 Amphib Transporter for the Marines Corps
22. 10 Amphibious Recce/armed Vehicles for the Marines Corps
23. ATGM for the Army 
24. Next batch of Kaplan Medium Tank
25. Next batch of Komodo Recce/command vehicles
26. Next batch of Anoa APC for mechanized infantry brigades


any more not included in the list?


----------



## NEKONEKO

I think number 2 = number 4.



Kansel said:


> Guys, it's not ok for LPD to ""ngangkang" like this, there's a problem with the ballast tank and i just noticed this and feel very dissapointed.
> View attachment 646279
> View attachment 646280


Whats wrong? they are just using the well deck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Kansel said:


> Guys, it's not ok for LPD to ""ngangkang" like this, there's a problem with the ballast tank and i just noticed this and feel very dissapointed.
> View attachment 646279
> View attachment 646280



what do you mean ngangkang? The ship did this to basically flood the well deck to provide enough water depth so that the landing crafts can go in and out.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Guys, it's not ok for LPD to ""ngangkang" like this, there's a problem with the ballast tank and i just noticed this and feel very dissapointed.
> View attachment 646279
> View attachment 646280



Embark and disembark procedure lah itu, flooding the floor for the amphibious units to going out from the rear

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Kansel said:


> Guys, it's not ok for LPD to ""ngangkang" like this, there's a problem with the ballast tank and i just noticed this and feel very dissapointed.
> View attachment 646279
> View attachment 646280


Dude I literally knows nothing about navy (army stonk) in general but even I know they just flooding the deck to get transport vehicles leaving & entering.


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Guys, it's not ok for LPD to ""ngangkang" like this, there's a problem with the ballast tank and i just noticed this and feel very dissapointed.
> View attachment 646279
> View attachment 646280


that's normal , HNLMS Rotterdam




HMAS Choules


----------



## Kansel

Perhaps i mistaken, but if i gave any disinformation pls do correct me. Because someone said this is abnormal


----------



## Gen3115

Kansel said:


> Perhaps i mistaken, but if i gave any disinformation pls do correct me. Because someone said this is abnormal


Its pretty normal, since how else do you gently disembark the amphib vehicles? if they don't do that the AAV's would have to dip into the water like this 




and you need to submerge the well deck deep enough in order to allow AAV's to smoothly embark too like this


----------



## Kansel

Aight, thanks for the correction y'all appreciate it

My bad, i assume the photos really quick without really analyzing it first. Really sorry


----------



## NEKONEKO

They basically just flood the stern ballast tank.
Like this.

























Another way to use the well deck.





Karena beda ukuran dan proporsi bentuk antara LPD kita dan mistral jadinya yang punha kita keliatan ndongak banget. Kalau mistral lebih besar dan panjang n tinggi, meski sternnya turun sedikit ga terlalu menonjol perbedaannya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> so the latest procurement news is
> 
> 1. 24 F16 V
> 2. 8 Apache AH 64 E
> 3. 8 Utility Naval Helicopter
> 4. 8 Attack Naval Helicopter
> 5. 2 Itver Huitveld class variant Frigate
> 6. 2 Martadinata Class Frigate
> 7. Batch of C 130 J Super Hercules
> 8. 2 local made OPV/Corvettes
> 9. Heavy Lift Helicopter for the Army
> 10. Heavy Lift Helicopter for the Air Force
> 11. Utility Helicopter for the Army
> 12. Utility Helicopter for the Air Force
> 13. Training Helicopter for the Navy
> 14. Training Helicopter for the Air Force
> 15. Next batch of Astros MLRS
> 16. Next batch of RM 70 Vampire MLRS
> 17. Grant of Scan Eagle UAV from United States
> 18. Batch of Elang Hitam domestic UAV
> 19. 2 Ocean Going Hydrographic surveillance vessels
> 20. Batch of 2 more KCR 60 (7th and 8th Ship)
> 21. 54 Amphib Transporter for the Marines Corps
> 22. 10 Amphibious Recce/armed Vehicles for the Marines Corps
> 23. ATGM for the Army
> 24. Next batch of Kaplan Medium Tank
> 25. Next batch of Komodo Recce/command vehicles
> 26. Next batch of Anoa APC for mechanized infantry brigades
> 
> 
> any more not included in the list?


Maritime patrol aircraft (supposedly P8)
LoRAD (supposedly patriot)


----------



## Nike

*Kodam III/Siliwangi Uji Coba Truck Ampibi Buatan Bengpuspal*

30 Juni 2020





Uji coba truk amfibi di waduk Jatiluhur (photo : TNI AD)

*Sangar, Begini Ketangguhan Truk Perang Ampibi Karya Anak Bangsa*

Truk ampibi, dapat dioperasikan di air dan darat, rancangan Bengkel Pusat Pemeliharaan Direktorat Peralatan Angkatan Darat (Bengpuspal Ditpalad) dan PT Pindad,menjalani uji coba di Pelabuhan Biru Waduk Jatiluhur, Jalan Ir H Djuanda, Kecamatan Jatiluhur, Kabupaten Purwakarta, Jumat (26/6/2020).

Saat uji coba, kendaraan pengangkut pasukan itu, tangguh mengarungi perairan dan gahar di medan darat. Cocok pula digunakan untuk mengarungi perairan selat antarpulau jarak dekat dengan tinggi gelombang minimal.

Meski dirancang untuk Operasi Militer Selain Perang (OMSP), tetapi truk ampibi ini bisa dilengkapi senjata mesin otomatis sehingga dapat dioperasikan di medan tempur.






Informasi yang dihimpun menyebutkan, generasi awal truk ampibi ini mengadopsi basis truk Unimog U1300L. Selanjutnya, Bengpuspal Ditpalad menyulap Hino Ranger FM260 TI keluaran 2012 menjadi truk ampibi.

Sumber tenaga truk ampibi ini menggunakan mesin diesel empat langkah dengan enam silinder yang bertenaga 260PS/2.500 RPM. Dengan kapasitas mesin 7.684 cc berbahan bakar 280 liter, Hino Ranger FM260 TI ini dapat melaju hingga kecepatan maksimum 80 km per jam di darat dan 5-8 knots per jam di air.

Untuk melaju di air, truk berpengggerak 4×4 ini dilengkapi dua unit propeller dari motor hidrolik. Truk ampibi punya panjang 10,63 meter, lebar 2,63 meter, tinggi 4,16 meter, dan bobot sampai 11,8 ton. Dengan ground clearance sekitar 34 cm, body perahu yang menjadi ‘casing’ truk ini dibuat dari plat dengan tebal 4 mm.






Uji coba truk ampibi tersebut ditinjau oleh Kasdam III/Siliwangi Brigjen TNI Kunto Arief Wibowo, didampingi Dansektor 14 Satgas Citarum Harum Kolonel Czi Raflan, Dandim 0619/Pwk Letkol Arh Yogi Nugroho, Kabekangrah Dam III/Siliwangi Letkol Cpl Yudi, Pabandyamat Renops Sopdam III/Siliwangi Letkol Inf Widi, Kasi Ran Paldam III/Siliwangi, Kabenglap, dan Danramil 1905/Jatiluhur.

Setelah menerima paparan terkait karaktristik truk ampibi, dari Kabengrah Dam III/Siliwangi Letkol Cpl Yudi, selanjutnya Kasdam III/Siliwangi dan rombongan mengikuti uji coba kendaraan militer itudi area Waduk Jatiluhur.

Seusai uji coba, Kasdam dan rombongan meninjau Demplot Bios 44 DC di Kodim 0619/Purwakarta tentang budidaya ikan, fermentasi pembiakan Micro Organisme Bios 44 DC, tanaman hidroponik, dan vertifer.

(WartaEkonomi)

Remind me of Legendary truck DUKW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Being-Art

Nike said:


> *Kodam III/Siliwangi Uji Coba Truck Ampibi Buatan Bengpuspal*
> 
> 30 Juni 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uji coba truk amfibi di waduk Jatiluhur (photo : TNI AD)
> 
> *Sangar, Begini Ketangguhan Truk Perang Ampibi Karya Anak Bangsa*
> 
> Truk ampibi, dapat dioperasikan di air dan darat, rancangan Bengkel Pusat Pemeliharaan Direktorat Peralatan Angkatan Darat (Bengpuspal Ditpalad) dan PT Pindad,menjalani uji coba di Pelabuhan Biru Waduk Jatiluhur, Jalan Ir H Djuanda, Kecamatan Jatiluhur, Kabupaten Purwakarta, Jumat (26/6/2020).
> 
> Saat uji coba, kendaraan pengangkut pasukan itu, tangguh mengarungi perairan dan gahar di medan darat. Cocok pula digunakan untuk mengarungi perairan selat antarpulau jarak dekat dengan tinggi gelombang minimal.
> 
> Meski dirancang untuk Operasi Militer Selain Perang (OMSP), tetapi truk ampibi ini bisa dilengkapi senjata mesin otomatis sehingga dapat dioperasikan di medan tempur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Informasi yang dihimpun menyebutkan, generasi awal truk ampibi ini mengadopsi basis truk Unimog U1300L. Selanjutnya, Bengpuspal Ditpalad menyulap Hino Ranger FM260 TI keluaran 2012 menjadi truk ampibi.
> 
> Sumber tenaga truk ampibi ini menggunakan mesin diesel empat langkah dengan enam silinder yang bertenaga 260PS/2.500 RPM. Dengan kapasitas mesin 7.684 cc berbahan bakar 280 liter, Hino Ranger FM260 TI ini dapat melaju hingga kecepatan maksimum 80 km per jam di darat dan 5-8 knots per jam di air.
> 
> Untuk melaju di air, truk berpengggerak 4×4 ini dilengkapi dua unit propeller dari motor hidrolik. Truk ampibi punya panjang 10,63 meter, lebar 2,63 meter, tinggi 4,16 meter, dan bobot sampai 11,8 ton. Dengan ground clearance sekitar 34 cm, body perahu yang menjadi ‘casing’ truk ini dibuat dari plat dengan tebal 4 mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uji coba truk ampibi tersebut ditinjau oleh Kasdam III/Siliwangi Brigjen TNI Kunto Arief Wibowo, didampingi Dansektor 14 Satgas Citarum Harum Kolonel Czi Raflan, Dandim 0619/Pwk Letkol Arh Yogi Nugroho, Kabekangrah Dam III/Siliwangi Letkol Cpl Yudi, Pabandyamat Renops Sopdam III/Siliwangi Letkol Inf Widi, Kasi Ran Paldam III/Siliwangi, Kabenglap, dan Danramil 1905/Jatiluhur.
> 
> Setelah menerima paparan terkait karaktristik truk ampibi, dari Kabengrah Dam III/Siliwangi Letkol Cpl Yudi, selanjutnya Kasdam III/Siliwangi dan rombongan mengikuti uji coba kendaraan militer itudi area Waduk Jatiluhur.
> 
> Seusai uji coba, Kasdam dan rombongan meninjau Demplot Bios 44 DC di Kodim 0619/Purwakarta tentang budidaya ikan, fermentasi pembiakan Micro Organisme Bios 44 DC, tanaman hidroponik, dan vertifer.
> 
> (WartaEkonomi)
> 
> Remind me of Legendary truck DUKW


And British Alvis Stalwart


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> *Kodam III/Siliwangi Uji Coba Truck Ampibi Buatan Bengpuspal*
> 
> 30 Juni 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uji coba truk amfibi di waduk Jatiluhur (photo : TNI AD)
> 
> *Sangar, Begini Ketangguhan Truk Perang Ampibi Karya Anak Bangsa*
> 
> Truk ampibi, dapat dioperasikan di air dan darat, rancangan Bengkel Pusat Pemeliharaan Direktorat Peralatan Angkatan Darat (Bengpuspal Ditpalad) dan PT Pindad,menjalani uji coba di Pelabuhan Biru Waduk Jatiluhur, Jalan Ir H Djuanda, Kecamatan Jatiluhur, Kabupaten Purwakarta, Jumat (26/6/2020).
> 
> Saat uji coba, kendaraan pengangkut pasukan itu, tangguh mengarungi perairan dan gahar di medan darat. Cocok pula digunakan untuk mengarungi perairan selat antarpulau jarak dekat dengan tinggi gelombang minimal.
> 
> Meski dirancang untuk Operasi Militer Selain Perang (OMSP), tetapi truk ampibi ini bisa dilengkapi senjata mesin otomatis sehingga dapat dioperasikan di medan tempur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Informasi yang dihimpun menyebutkan, generasi awal truk ampibi ini mengadopsi basis truk Unimog U1300L. Selanjutnya, Bengpuspal Ditpalad menyulap Hino Ranger FM260 TI keluaran 2012 menjadi truk ampibi.
> 
> Sumber tenaga truk ampibi ini menggunakan mesin diesel empat langkah dengan enam silinder yang bertenaga 260PS/2.500 RPM. Dengan kapasitas mesin 7.684 cc berbahan bakar 280 liter, Hino Ranger FM260 TI ini dapat melaju hingga kecepatan maksimum 80 km per jam di darat dan 5-8 knots per jam di air.
> 
> Untuk melaju di air, truk berpengggerak 4×4 ini dilengkapi dua unit propeller dari motor hidrolik. Truk ampibi punya panjang 10,63 meter, lebar 2,63 meter, tinggi 4,16 meter, dan bobot sampai 11,8 ton. Dengan ground clearance sekitar 34 cm, body perahu yang menjadi ‘casing’ truk ini dibuat dari plat dengan tebal 4 mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uji coba truk ampibi tersebut ditinjau oleh Kasdam III/Siliwangi Brigjen TNI Kunto Arief Wibowo, didampingi Dansektor 14 Satgas Citarum Harum Kolonel Czi Raflan, Dandim 0619/Pwk Letkol Arh Yogi Nugroho, Kabekangrah Dam III/Siliwangi Letkol Cpl Yudi, Pabandyamat Renops Sopdam III/Siliwangi Letkol Inf Widi, Kasi Ran Paldam III/Siliwangi, Kabenglap, dan Danramil 1905/Jatiluhur.
> 
> Setelah menerima paparan terkait karaktristik truk ampibi, dari Kabengrah Dam III/Siliwangi Letkol Cpl Yudi, selanjutnya Kasdam III/Siliwangi dan rombongan mengikuti uji coba kendaraan militer itudi area Waduk Jatiluhur.
> 
> Seusai uji coba, Kasdam dan rombongan meninjau Demplot Bios 44 DC di Kodim 0619/Purwakarta tentang budidaya ikan, fermentasi pembiakan Micro Organisme Bios 44 DC, tanaman hidroponik, dan vertifer.
> 
> (WartaEkonomi)
> 
> Remind me of Legendary truck DUKW


Noice.
I think that it need a little bit more buoyancy and better aerodynamic at the front.


----------



## Gen3115

Nike said:


> so the latest procurement news is
> 
> 1. 24 F16 V
> 2. 8 Apache AH 64 E
> 3. 8 Utility Naval Helicopter
> 4. 8 Attack Naval Helicopter
> 5. 2 Itver Huitveld class variant Frigate
> 6. 2 Martadinata Class Frigate
> 7. Batch of C 130 J Super Hercules
> 8. 2 local made OPV/Corvettes
> 9. Heavy Lift Helicopter for the Army
> 10. Heavy Lift Helicopter for the Air Force
> 11. Utility Helicopter for the Army
> 12. Utility Helicopter for the Air Force
> 13. Training Helicopter for the Navy
> 14. Training Helicopter for the Air Force
> 15. Next batch of Astros MLRS
> 16. Next batch of RM 70 Vampire MLRS
> 17. Grant of Scan Eagle UAV from United States
> 18. Batch of Elang Hitam domestic UAV
> 19. 2 Ocean Going Hydrographic surveillance vessels
> 20. Batch of 2 more KCR 60 (7th and 8th Ship)
> 21. 54 Amphib Transporter for the Marines Corps
> 22. 10 Amphibious Recce/armed Vehicles for the Marines Corps
> 23. ATGM for the Army
> 24. Next batch of Kaplan Medium Tank
> 25. Next batch of Komodo Recce/command vehicles
> 26. Next batch of Anoa APC for mechanized infantry brigades
> 
> 
> any more not included in the list?



For the 2 domestic built OPV's, is this one of the contenders? I got this from an FB group btw


----------



## Raduga

Gen3115 said:


> View attachment 646360
> 
> 
> For the 2 domestic built OPV's, is this one of the contenders? I got this from an FB group btw






those are long ago video , we don't know the further development of this OPV .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rayadipa

For OPV's project i still hope it's tesco design that win.
The design is really good and it even have VLS on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> so the latest procurement news is
> 
> 1. 24 F16 V
> 2. 8 Apache AH 64 E
> 3. 8 Utility Naval Helicopter
> 4. 8 Attack Naval Helicopter
> 5. 2 Itver Huitveld class variant Frigate
> 6. 2 Martadinata Class Frigate
> 7. Batch of C 130 J Super Hercules
> 8. 2 local made OPV/Corvettes
> 9. Heavy Lift Helicopter for the Army
> 10. Heavy Lift Helicopter for the Air Force
> 11. Utility Helicopter for the Army
> 12. Utility Helicopter for the Air Force
> 13. Training Helicopter for the Navy
> 14. Training Helicopter for the Air Force
> 15. Next batch of Astros MLRS
> 16. Next batch of RM 70 Vampire MLRS
> 17. Grant of Scan Eagle UAV from United States
> 18. Batch of Elang Hitam domestic UAV
> 19. 2 Ocean Going Hydrographic surveillance vessels
> 20. Batch of 2 more KCR 60 (7th and 8th Ship)
> 21. 54 Amphib Transporter for the Marines Corps
> 22. 10 Amphibious Recce/armed Vehicles for the Marines Corps
> 23. ATGM for the Army
> 24. Next batch of Kaplan Medium Tank
> 25. Next batch of Komodo Recce/command vehicles
> 26. Next batch of Anoa APC for mechanized infantry brigades
> 
> 
> any more not included in the list?


What about Pandur FSV?


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> so the latest procurement news is
> 
> 1. 24 F16 V
> 2. 8 Apache AH 64 E
> 3. 8 Utility Naval Helicopter
> 4. 8 Attack Naval Helicopter
> 5. 2 Itver Huitveld class variant Frigate
> 6. 2 Martadinata Class Frigate
> 7. Batch of C 130 J Super Hercules
> 8. 2 local made OPV/Corvettes
> 9. Heavy Lift Helicopter for the Army
> 10. Heavy Lift Helicopter for the Air Force
> 11. Utility Helicopter for the Army
> 12. Utility Helicopter for the Air Force
> 13. Training Helicopter for the Navy
> 14. Training Helicopter for the Air Force
> 15. Next batch of Astros MLRS
> 16. Next batch of RM 70 Vampire MLRS
> 17. Grant of Scan Eagle UAV from United States
> 18. Batch of Elang Hitam domestic UAV
> 19. 2 Ocean Going Hydrographic surveillance vessels
> 20. Batch of 2 more KCR 60 (7th and 8th Ship)
> 21. 54 Amphib Transporter for the Marines Corps
> 22. 10 Amphibious Recce/armed Vehicles for the Marines Corps
> 23. ATGM for the Army
> 24. Next batch of Kaplan Medium Tank
> 25. Next batch of Komodo Recce/command vehicles
> 26. Next batch of Anoa APC for mechanized infantry brigades
> 
> 
> any more not included in the list?


Kaplan isn't on the next MEF IIRC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> Kaplan isn't on the next MEF IIRC.



They focusing on Navy and air assets, even the Army seems focusing on those area.


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> Kaplan isn't on the next MEF IIRC.


I heard, Philliphines also unsure with our med tank


----------



## striver44

Philippine likely couldn't afford Kaplan either, the chinese VT-5 is actually more attractive to the market now, lower cost and it's actually in production and in use by the PLA.

*Bangladesh Army becomes launch costumer for VT-5 light tank.*


----------



## Kansel

Anyway, if UAE really going to seal the deal for pal LPH, i think it's a big opportunity to create joint venture/development between Indonesia and UAE regarding this lph project. Little less financial problem to deal with


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Lasa-X

Nike said:


> so the latest procurement news is
> 
> 1. 24 F16 V
> 2. 8 Apache AH 64 E
> 3. 8 Utility Naval Helicopter
> 4. 8 Attack Naval Helicopter
> 5. 2 Itver Huitveld class variant Frigate
> 6. 2 Martadinata Class Frigate
> 7. Batch of C 130 J Super Hercules
> 8. 2 local made OPV/Corvettes
> 9. Heavy Lift Helicopter for the Army
> 10. Heavy Lift Helicopter for the Air Force
> 11. Utility Helicopter for the Army
> 12. Utility Helicopter for the Air Force
> 13. Training Helicopter for the Navy
> 14. Training Helicopter for the Air Force
> 15. Next batch of Astros MLRS
> 16. Next batch of RM 70 Vampire MLRS
> 17. Grant of Scan Eagle UAV from United States
> 18. Batch of Elang Hitam domestic UAV
> 19. 2 Ocean Going Hydrographic surveillance vessels
> 20. Batch of 2 more KCR 60 (7th and 8th Ship)
> 21. 54 Amphib Transporter for the Marines Corps
> 22. 10 Amphibious Recce/armed Vehicles for the Marines Corps
> 23. ATGM for the Army
> 24. Next batch of Kaplan Medium Tank
> 25. Next batch of Komodo Recce/command vehicles
> 26. Next batch of Anoa APC for mechanized infantry brigades
> 
> 
> any more not included in the list?


Well don't hold breathe for this kind of list. We can't even afford to pay DP for C-130J.

Also for Viper, the need is not in the line with the budget. 
Expect to get less than 10 units. Even that, it is almost 1 billion dollars. Sooo yeah...forget those in renbangkuat list for now.


----------



## Nike

Just got two warning from mod for against Chinese clown, accused me for personal attack meanwhile Chinese stooges here can freely attack other member and insult their mother without rein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

South Korea had placed order worth of .56 Billion US Dollar for 20 T/A 50 Golden Eagle, means if we Pursue number of light fighter ground attack aircraft to replace Hawk this can be the candidate.


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> We're getting a couple of MRTT that's for sure and indeed we're on the path as F-35 operator though recent article on indomiliter about F/A-18 Block III Super Hornet seems interesting



Yea, that F/A-18 Block III Super Hornet with CFT is promising. That CFT surely extend the range, tho it might not be close to Sukhoi but it clearly give hornet a chance to challange/gradually replace Sukhoi existance in a future. That if we drop out of KFX deal.

Btw whats going on with our third Nagapasa class? We seem to have somes hort of problems commisioning this latest sub.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Gundala said:


> Yea, that F/A-18 Block III Super Hornet with CFT is promising. That CFT surely extend the range, tho it might not be close to Sukhoi but it clearly give hornet a chance to challange/gradually replace Sukhoi existance in a future. That if we drop out of KFX deal.
> 
> Btw whats going on with our third Nagapasa class? We seem to have somes hort of problems commisioning this latest sub.


maybe due to covid , aren't the previous problem that found on nagapasa already sorted out on alugoro ?


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Nike said:


> Just got two warning from mod for against Chinese clown, accused me for personal attack meanwhile Chinese stooges here can freely attack other member and insult their mother without rein


You know lah.. iron brotherhood.. ud beberapa yg gw laporin karena ngehina kita n agama.. ga ada tanggapan dr modnya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Alternative?
> View attachment 646603
> 
> 
> *As Prabowo visits Russia again, little headway on Sukhoi*
> 
> 
> Marchio Irfan Gorbiano
> The Jakarta Post
> 
> Jakarta
> 
> Jakarta / Wed, July 1, 2020 / 09:15 am
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t your command: Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto salutes journalists before his first working meeting as minister with members of House of Representatives Commission I, which oversees defense, foreign affairs, information and intelligence, at the House complex in Senayan, Central Jakarta.(JP/Dhoni Setiawan)
> 
> Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto’s recent visit to Russia to attend the Victory Day military parade highlighted the depth of cooperation in the defense sector between the two countries despite the absence of progress in Indonesia’s plan to procure Russian Sukhoi jet fighters, defense analysts have said.
> 
> Last week, Prabowo jetted off to Moscow to join the celebration of the 75th anniversary of Victory Day, during which he also held talks with Russian Deputy Defense Minister Alexander Fomin.
> 
> Prabowo's latest visit to Moscow was the second in less than six months, after a trip on Jan. 28, when he met with Russian Defense Minister Sergey Shoygu.
> 
> Defense analysts said Prabowo's latest visit to Moscow is the culmination of a two-year campaign from the Indonesian Defense Ministry to offer a strategic partnership in the defense industry between the two countries, an overture that has been welcomed by the Russian government, which gradually opened itself to such an idea with the 2019 Military Technical Cooperation (MTC) meeting.
> 
> Analyst Curie Maharani Savitri of BINUS University said Prabowo's latest visit marked the changing nature of the two countries’ defense partnership, which dated back to 2003.
> 
> “Indonesia has been invested in bilateral relations with Russia since the days of president Megawati Soekarnoputri in 2003,” Curie said. “The [relationship is] evolving, from the initial role of Indonesia as a buyer of [Russia’s] primary weapons system; now Russia has opened itself to the prospect of [defense] industry cooperation [with Indonesia].”
> 
> Russia’s pivot in the defense partnership with Indonesia was part of a bigger plan to improve its ties with countries in the Southeast Asia region, which have been seen so far only as consumers of its primary weapons system, Curie said.
> 
> In a statement released following his January meeting with Prabowo, Defense Minister Shoygu considered Indonesia a key partner in the region.
> 
> “We consider Indonesia as one of the most important partners of Russia in the Asia-Pacific region. Cooperation with Indonesia is traditionally based on friendship and mutual trust. We note that there are prerequisites for bringing bilateral ties to the level of a strategic partnership,” Shoygu said in a statement released by the Russian Defense Ministry. In the statement, Shoygu expressed hope that a declaration on the strategic partnership could be signed between the two countries this year.
> 
> Despite the warming of the ties, questions remain over progress in the US$1.14 billion deal signed in 2018 for Indonesia’s purchase of 11 Sukhoi Su-35 jet fighters from Russia as part of the former’s defense sector modernization.
> 
> A number of factors, including budget refocusing to tackle the COVID-19 pandemic as well as uncertainty over the United States’ reaction to such a purchase, are possible stumbling blocks in finalizing the Sukhoi deal.
> 
> The Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA), passed in the US in 2017, stipulates economic punishments for its partners that conduct business with Russia.
> 
> “There is not yet any clarity on whether Indonesia will get a [CAATSA] waiver, whether Defense Minister [Prabowo] has lobbied [the US] or will wait until after the upcoming US election,” Curie said.
> 
> The idea of a CAATSA waiver has been floated since 2018, when then-US Defense Secretary Jim Mattis said such a provision would allow US partners to have a closer partnership with the superpower and help them transition away from their dependency on Russia in terms of military weapons procurement.
> 
> Defense analyst Dewi Fortuna Anwar of the Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI), meanwhile, said Prabowo’s recent visit to Moscow highlighted Indonesia’s aim to diversify its sources of weaponry to reduce its dependency on a single manufacturer.
> 
> Dewi said Indonesia paid a heavy price when the US imposed an arms embargo on Indonesia in 1999.
> 
> “Following the military embargo from the US after the post-referendum violence in East Timor, the government's new commitment was to diversify its [sources] of primary weaponry system procurement,” said Dewi.
> 
> Defense Ministry spokesman Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak, meanwhile, said Prabowo had been invited by his Russian counterpart to discuss defense ties between the two countries.
> 
> “In the meeting, Defense Minister [Prabowo] and the Russian defense minister touched on issues of defense partnership, particularly military education, joint training and the development of defense industry cooperation,” Dahnil told The Jakarta Post late last week.
> 
> During his visit, Prabowo also joined the Victory Day parade commemorating the Soviet Union’s triumph in the Second World War. He also met with Chinese Defense Minister Wei Fenghe while attending the parade, with pictures of the two men uploaded to the Defense Ministry’s Twitter handle @Kemhan_RI on June 24.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...ts-russia-again-little-headway-on-sukhoi.html
> __________________________________________
> I got this pic from my friend and (likely) stated that TNI will procure AASM Hammer, the problem is we don't have any platform to use hammer. F-16, Sukhoi orcor TA-50 isn't compatible this weaponry. Dassault fighter family was compatible.
> View attachment 646604
> _


So how we acquire french made munition but didnt have french aircraft?

KODE KERAS (?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Alternative?
> View attachment 646603
> 
> 
> *As Prabowo visits Russia again, little headway on Sukhoi*
> 
> 
> Marchio Irfan Gorbiano
> The Jakarta Post
> 
> Jakarta
> 
> Jakarta / Wed, July 1, 2020 / 09:15 am
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t your command: Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto salutes journalists before his first working meeting as minister with members of House of Representatives Commission I, which oversees defense, foreign affairs, information and intelligence, at the House complex in Senayan, Central Jakarta.(JP/Dhoni Setiawan)
> 
> Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto’s recent visit to Russia to attend the Victory Day military parade highlighted the depth of cooperation in the defense sector between the two countries despite the absence of progress in Indonesia’s plan to procure Russian Sukhoi jet fighters, defense analysts have said.
> 
> Last week, Prabowo jetted off to Moscow to join the celebration of the 75th anniversary of Victory Day, during which he also held talks with Russian Deputy Defense Minister Alexander Fomin.
> 
> Prabowo's latest visit to Moscow was the second in less than six months, after a trip on Jan. 28, when he met with Russian Defense Minister Sergey Shoygu.
> 
> Defense analysts said Prabowo's latest visit to Moscow is the culmination of a two-year campaign from the Indonesian Defense Ministry to offer a strategic partnership in the defense industry between the two countries, an overture that has been welcomed by the Russian government, which gradually opened itself to such an idea with the 2019 Military Technical Cooperation (MTC) meeting.
> 
> Analyst Curie Maharani Savitri of BINUS University said Prabowo's latest visit marked the changing nature of the two countries’ defense partnership, which dated back to 2003.
> 
> “Indonesia has been invested in bilateral relations with Russia since the days of president Megawati Soekarnoputri in 2003,” Curie said. “The [relationship is] evolving, from the initial role of Indonesia as a buyer of [Russia’s] primary weapons system; now Russia has opened itself to the prospect of [defense] industry cooperation [with Indonesia].”
> 
> Russia’s pivot in the defense partnership with Indonesia was part of a bigger plan to improve its ties with countries in the Southeast Asia region, which have been seen so far only as consumers of its primary weapons system, Curie said.
> 
> In a statement released following his January meeting with Prabowo, Defense Minister Shoygu considered Indonesia a key partner in the region.
> 
> “We consider Indonesia as one of the most important partners of Russia in the Asia-Pacific region. Cooperation with Indonesia is traditionally based on friendship and mutual trust. We note that there are prerequisites for bringing bilateral ties to the level of a strategic partnership,” Shoygu said in a statement released by the Russian Defense Ministry. In the statement, Shoygu expressed hope that a declaration on the strategic partnership could be signed between the two countries this year.
> 
> Despite the warming of the ties, questions remain over progress in the US$1.14 billion deal signed in 2018 for Indonesia’s purchase of 11 Sukhoi Su-35 jet fighters from Russia as part of the former’s defense sector modernization.
> 
> A number of factors, including budget refocusing to tackle the COVID-19 pandemic as well as uncertainty over the United States’ reaction to such a purchase, are possible stumbling blocks in finalizing the Sukhoi deal.
> 
> The Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA), passed in the US in 2017, stipulates economic punishments for its partners that conduct business with Russia.
> 
> “There is not yet any clarity on whether Indonesia will get a [CAATSA] waiver, whether Defense Minister [Prabowo] has lobbied [the US] or will wait until after the upcoming US election,” Curie said.
> 
> The idea of a CAATSA waiver has been floated since 2018, when then-US Defense Secretary Jim Mattis said such a provision would allow US partners to have a closer partnership with the superpower and help them transition away from their dependency on Russia in terms of military weapons procurement.
> 
> Defense analyst Dewi Fortuna Anwar of the Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI), meanwhile, said Prabowo’s recent visit to Moscow highlighted Indonesia’s aim to diversify its sources of weaponry to reduce its dependency on a single manufacturer.
> 
> Dewi said Indonesia paid a heavy price when the US imposed an arms embargo on Indonesia in 1999.
> 
> “Following the military embargo from the US after the post-referendum violence in East Timor, the government's new commitment was to diversify its [sources] of primary weaponry system procurement,” said Dewi.
> 
> Defense Ministry spokesman Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak, meanwhile, said Prabowo had been invited by his Russian counterpart to discuss defense ties between the two countries.
> 
> “In the meeting, Defense Minister [Prabowo] and the Russian defense minister touched on issues of defense partnership, particularly military education, joint training and the development of defense industry cooperation,” Dahnil told The Jakarta Post late last week.
> 
> During his visit, Prabowo also joined the Victory Day parade commemorating the Soviet Union’s triumph in the Second World War. He also met with Chinese Defense Minister Wei Fenghe while attending the parade, with pictures of the two men uploaded to the Defense Ministry’s Twitter handle @Kemhan_RI on June 24.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...ts-russia-again-little-headway-on-sukhoi.html
> __________________________________________
> I got this pic from my friend and (likely) stated that TNI will procure AASM Hammer, the problem is we don't have any platform to use hammer. F-16, Sukhoi family and TA-50 isn't compatible with this weaponry. Dassault fighter family was compatible.
> View attachment 646604
> _


still favor the F-18 or F-15EX , but if it was the french girl that was choosen , i still welcomed them .


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Alternative?
> View attachment 646603
> 
> 
> *As Prabowo visits Russia again, little headway on Sukhoi*
> 
> 
> Marchio Irfan Gorbiano
> The Jakarta Post
> 
> Jakarta
> 
> Jakarta / Wed, July 1, 2020 / 09:15 am
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t your command: Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto salutes journalists before his first working meeting as minister with members of House of Representatives Commission I, which oversees defense, foreign affairs, information and intelligence, at the House complex in Senayan, Central Jakarta.(JP/Dhoni Setiawan)
> 
> Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto’s recent visit to Russia to attend the Victory Day military parade highlighted the depth of cooperation in the defense sector between the two countries despite the absence of progress in Indonesia’s plan to procure Russian Sukhoi jet fighters, defense analysts have said.
> 
> Last week, Prabowo jetted off to Moscow to join the celebration of the 75th anniversary of Victory Day, during which he also held talks with Russian Deputy Defense Minister Alexander Fomin.
> 
> Prabowo's latest visit to Moscow was the second in less than six months, after a trip on Jan. 28, when he met with Russian Defense Minister Sergey Shoygu.
> 
> Defense analysts said Prabowo's latest visit to Moscow is the culmination of a two-year campaign from the Indonesian Defense Ministry to offer a strategic partnership in the defense industry between the two countries, an overture that has been welcomed by the Russian government, which gradually opened itself to such an idea with the 2019 Military Technical Cooperation (MTC) meeting.
> 
> Analyst Curie Maharani Savitri of BINUS University said Prabowo's latest visit marked the changing nature of the two countries’ defense partnership, which dated back to 2003.
> 
> “Indonesia has been invested in bilateral relations with Russia since the days of president Megawati Soekarnoputri in 2003,” Curie said. “The [relationship is] evolving, from the initial role of Indonesia as a buyer of [Russia’s] primary weapons system; now Russia has opened itself to the prospect of [defense] industry cooperation [with Indonesia].”
> 
> Russia’s pivot in the defense partnership with Indonesia was part of a bigger plan to improve its ties with countries in the Southeast Asia region, which have been seen so far only as consumers of its primary weapons system, Curie said.
> 
> In a statement released following his January meeting with Prabowo, Defense Minister Shoygu considered Indonesia a key partner in the region.
> 
> “We consider Indonesia as one of the most important partners of Russia in the Asia-Pacific region. Cooperation with Indonesia is traditionally based on friendship and mutual trust. We note that there are prerequisites for bringing bilateral ties to the level of a strategic partnership,” Shoygu said in a statement released by the Russian Defense Ministry. In the statement, Shoygu expressed hope that a declaration on the strategic partnership could be signed between the two countries this year.
> 
> Despite the warming of the ties, questions remain over progress in the US$1.14 billion deal signed in 2018 for Indonesia’s purchase of 11 Sukhoi Su-35 jet fighters from Russia as part of the former’s defense sector modernization.
> 
> A number of factors, including budget refocusing to tackle the COVID-19 pandemic as well as uncertainty over the United States’ reaction to such a purchase, are possible stumbling blocks in finalizing the Sukhoi deal.
> 
> The Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA), passed in the US in 2017, stipulates economic punishments for its partners that conduct business with Russia.
> 
> “There is not yet any clarity on whether Indonesia will get a [CAATSA] waiver, whether Defense Minister [Prabowo] has lobbied [the US] or will wait until after the upcoming US election,” Curie said.
> 
> The idea of a CAATSA waiver has been floated since 2018, when then-US Defense Secretary Jim Mattis said such a provision would allow US partners to have a closer partnership with the superpower and help them transition away from their dependency on Russia in terms of military weapons procurement.
> 
> Defense analyst Dewi Fortuna Anwar of the Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI), meanwhile, said Prabowo’s recent visit to Moscow highlighted Indonesia’s aim to diversify its sources of weaponry to reduce its dependency on a single manufacturer.
> 
> Dewi said Indonesia paid a heavy price when the US imposed an arms embargo on Indonesia in 1999.
> 
> “Following the military embargo from the US after the post-referendum violence in East Timor, the government's new commitment was to diversify its [sources] of primary weaponry system procurement,” said Dewi.
> 
> Defense Ministry spokesman Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak, meanwhile, said Prabowo had been invited by his Russian counterpart to discuss defense ties between the two countries.
> 
> “In the meeting, Defense Minister [Prabowo] and the Russian defense minister touched on issues of defense partnership, particularly military education, joint training and the development of defense industry cooperation,” Dahnil told The Jakarta Post late last week.
> 
> During his visit, Prabowo also joined the Victory Day parade commemorating the Soviet Union’s triumph in the Second World War. He also met with Chinese Defense Minister Wei Fenghe while attending the parade, with pictures of the two men uploaded to the Defense Ministry’s Twitter handle @Kemhan_RI on June 24.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...ts-russia-again-little-headway-on-sukhoi.html
> __________________________________________
> I got this pic from my friend and (likely) stated that TNI will procure AASM Hammer, the problem is we don't have any platform to use hammer. F-16, Sukhoi family and TA-50 isn't compatible with this weaponry. Dassault fighter family was compatible.
> View attachment 646604
> _



Jdam is far more cheaper and easy to be fitted to most of Indonesian Aircraft fighter like A29 Super Tucano, F16, T/A50 and Hawk 100/200) except for RE and future KFX i don't see the use of Hammer in Indonesia Air Force


----------



## Lasa-X

mejikuhibiu said:


> You know lah.. iron brotherhood.. ud beberapa yg gw laporin karena ngehina kita n agama.. ga ada tanggapan dr modnya





Gundala said:


> Yea, that F/A-18 Block III Super Hornet with CFT is promising. That CFT surely extend the range, tho it might not be close to Sukhoi but it clearly give hornet a chance to challange/gradually replace Sukhoi existance in a future. That if we drop out of KFX deal.
> 
> Btw whats going on with our third Nagapasa class? We seem to have somes hort of problems commisioning this latest sub.


The sub is still on sea trials up to end of the year or early next year.

And the problems over the new subs has not over yet. So sad to know how many sub is in S condition at any time.


----------



## Raduga

Lasa-X said:


> The sub is still on sea trials up to end of the year or early next year.
> 
> And the problems over the new subs has not over yet. So sad to know how many sub is in S condition at any time.


and the next batch is still on hold while we already signed contract ,we could get penaltized if we suddenly terminate the contract .


----------



## Nike

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...di-2021-prabowo-pilih-sukhoi-rafale-atau-f-16

At least Prabowo is more fiscal discipline compared to the ones before him. And not shy away to asking more funds


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...di-2021-prabowo-pilih-sukhoi-rafale-atau-f-16
> 
> At least Prabowo is more fiscal discipline compared to the ones before him. And not shy away to asking more funds


we have minister of defence before ??


----------



## Kansel

*Menhan Prabowo Ajukan Anggaran Rp 129,3 Triliun, Termasuk untuk Beli Alat Tempur*





Defile Alutsista TNI saat HUT Ke-74 TNI di Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta TImur, Sabtu (5/10/2019). Foto: Helmi Afandi/kumparan
Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto mengajukan anggaran sebesar Rp 129,3 triliun pada anggaran tahun 2021 mendatang. Hal itu berdasarkan dokumen Kerangka Ekonomi Makro dan Pokok Kebijakan Fiskal tahun 2021 yang diterima kumparan, Rabu (1/7).

Alokasi anggaran Kemhan yang mencapai Rp 129,3 triliun itu berasal dari dari rupiah murni Rp 113,1 triliun (87,5 persen), pagu penggunaan PNBP Rp 2,1 triliun (1,6 persen), pagu penggunaan BLU Rp 3,1 triliun (2,4 persen), dan SBSN Rp 0,9 triliun (0,7 persen).


Rencananya, dana ratusan triliun itu akan digunakan untuk mendukung pencapaian target prioritas pembangunan nasional bidang pertahanan. Kemhan sendiri sudah menyusun empat program untuk mencapai target prioritas pembangunan nasional bidang pertahanan, termasuk pengadaan alat tempur.






Menhan Prabowo Subianto tinjau Rumah Sakit dr. Suyoto Pusat Rehabilitasi Kementerian Pertahanan (Pusrehab Kemhan) di Bintaro, Jakarta Selatan. Foto: Dok. Humas Kemhan
Rincian empat program itu yakni; Program Penggunaan Kekuatan, Program Modernisasi Alutsista dan Non Alutsista dan Sarana dan Prasarana Pertahanan, Program Pembinaan Sumber Daya Pertahanan, dan Program Profesionalisme dan Kesejahteraan Prajurit.

Anggaran Rp 129,3 triliun juga akan digunakan untuk memenuhi sasaran output strategis Kemhan pada tahun 2021 yakni pengadaan alutsista baru. Hanya saja tidak jelaskan secara rinci jenis alutsista yang akan dibeli oleh Kemhan.

Terkait hal ini, tertulis dalam dokumen itu sebagai berikut:

Adapun beberapa sasaran output strategis Kementerian Pertahanan pada tahun 2021 antara lain: (1) dukungan pengadaan alutsista sebanyak 5 paket; (2) dukungan pengadaan munisi kaliber kecil sebanyak 1 kegiatan; (3) dukungan pengadaan/penggantian kendaraan tempur sebanyak 12 unit; (4) KRI, KAL, Alpung dan Ranpur/Rantis Matra Laut sebanyak 14 unit; (5) Dukungan pengadaan/penggantian pesawat udara dan lainnya sebanyak 4 unit.

Alokasi rupiah murni juga ditujukan untuk penyelesaian proyek/kegiatan yang ditunda/terhambat akibat adanya pandemi COVID-19 di tahun anggaran 2020.

https://m.kumparan.com/kumparannews...n-termasuk-untuk-beli-alat-tempur-1tieViayo0z


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Alternative?
> View attachment 646603
> 
> 
> *As Prabowo visits Russia again, little headway on Sukhoi*
> 
> 
> Marchio Irfan Gorbiano
> The Jakarta Post
> 
> Jakarta
> 
> Jakarta / Wed, July 1, 2020 / 09:15 am
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t your command: Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto salutes journalists before his first working meeting as minister with members of House of Representatives Commission I, which oversees defense, foreign affairs, information and intelligence, at the House complex in Senayan, Central Jakarta.(JP/Dhoni Setiawan)
> 
> Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto’s recent visit to Russia to attend the Victory Day military parade highlighted the depth of cooperation in the defense sector between the two countries despite the absence of progress in Indonesia’s plan to procure Russian Sukhoi jet fighters, defense analysts have said.
> 
> Last week, Prabowo jetted off to Moscow to join the celebration of the 75th anniversary of Victory Day, during which he also held talks with Russian Deputy Defense Minister Alexander Fomin.
> 
> Prabowo's latest visit to Moscow was the second in less than six months, after a trip on Jan. 28, when he met with Russian Defense Minister Sergey Shoygu.
> 
> Defense analysts said Prabowo's latest visit to Moscow is the culmination of a two-year campaign from the Indonesian Defense Ministry to offer a strategic partnership in the defense industry between the two countries, an overture that has been welcomed by the Russian government, which gradually opened itself to such an idea with the 2019 Military Technical Cooperation (MTC) meeting.
> 
> Analyst Curie Maharani Savitri of BINUS University said Prabowo's latest visit marked the changing nature of the two countries’ defense partnership, which dated back to 2003.
> 
> “Indonesia has been invested in bilateral relations with Russia since the days of president Megawati Soekarnoputri in 2003,” Curie said. “The [relationship is] evolving, from the initial role of Indonesia as a buyer of [Russia’s] primary weapons system; now Russia has opened itself to the prospect of [defense] industry cooperation [with Indonesia].”
> 
> Russia’s pivot in the defense partnership with Indonesia was part of a bigger plan to improve its ties with countries in the Southeast Asia region, which have been seen so far only as consumers of its primary weapons system, Curie said.
> 
> In a statement released following his January meeting with Prabowo, Defense Minister Shoygu considered Indonesia a key partner in the region.
> 
> “We consider Indonesia as one of the most important partners of Russia in the Asia-Pacific region. Cooperation with Indonesia is traditionally based on friendship and mutual trust. We note that there are prerequisites for bringing bilateral ties to the level of a strategic partnership,” Shoygu said in a statement released by the Russian Defense Ministry. In the statement, Shoygu expressed hope that a declaration on the strategic partnership could be signed between the two countries this year.
> 
> Despite the warming of the ties, questions remain over progress in the US$1.14 billion deal signed in 2018 for Indonesia’s purchase of 11 Sukhoi Su-35 jet fighters from Russia as part of the former’s defense sector modernization.
> 
> A number of factors, including budget refocusing to tackle the COVID-19 pandemic as well as uncertainty over the United States’ reaction to such a purchase, are possible stumbling blocks in finalizing the Sukhoi deal.
> 
> The Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA), passed in the US in 2017, stipulates economic punishments for its partners that conduct business with Russia.
> 
> “There is not yet any clarity on whether Indonesia will get a [CAATSA] waiver, whether Defense Minister [Prabowo] has lobbied [the US] or will wait until after the upcoming US election,” Curie said.
> 
> The idea of a CAATSA waiver has been floated since 2018, when then-US Defense Secretary Jim Mattis said such a provision would allow US partners to have a closer partnership with the superpower and help them transition away from their dependency on Russia in terms of military weapons procurement.
> 
> Defense analyst Dewi Fortuna Anwar of the Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI), meanwhile, said Prabowo’s recent visit to Moscow highlighted Indonesia’s aim to diversify its sources of weaponry to reduce its dependency on a single manufacturer.
> 
> Dewi said Indonesia paid a heavy price when the US imposed an arms embargo on Indonesia in 1999.
> 
> “Following the military embargo from the US after the post-referendum violence in East Timor, the government's new commitment was to diversify its [sources] of primary weaponry system procurement,” said Dewi.
> 
> Defense Ministry spokesman Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak, meanwhile, said Prabowo had been invited by his Russian counterpart to discuss defense ties between the two countries.
> 
> “In the meeting, Defense Minister [Prabowo] and the Russian defense minister touched on issues of defense partnership, particularly military education, joint training and the development of defense industry cooperation,” Dahnil told The Jakarta Post late last week.
> 
> During his visit, Prabowo also joined the Victory Day parade commemorating the Soviet Union’s triumph in the Second World War. He also met with Chinese Defense Minister Wei Fenghe while attending the parade, with pictures of the two men uploaded to the Defense Ministry’s Twitter handle @Kemhan_RI on June 24.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...ts-russia-again-little-headway-on-sukhoi.html
> __________________________________________
> I got this pic from my friend and (likely) stated that TNI will procure AASM Hammer, the problem is we don't have any platform to use hammer. F-16, Sukhoi family and TA-50 isn't compatible with this weaponry. Dassault fighter family was compatible.
> View attachment 646604
> _


Why acquire 100 Hammer when you already buy 200 LJDAM MK82 ?


----------



## Fl0gger

well maybe at oct your Q will A 
regard


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> we have minister of defence before ??



before that i recall we had an active one like Poernomo Yusgiantoro and Juwono Sudarsono


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Kansel said:


> Alternative?
> View attachment 646603
> 
> 
> *As Prabowo visits Russia again, little headway on Sukhoi*
> 
> 
> Marchio Irfan Gorbiano
> The Jakarta Post
> 
> Jakarta
> 
> Jakarta / Wed, July 1, 2020 / 09:15 am
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t your command: Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto salutes journalists before his first working meeting as minister with members of House of Representatives Commission I, which oversees defense, foreign affairs, information and intelligence, at the House complex in Senayan, Central Jakarta.(JP/Dhoni Setiawan)
> 
> Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto’s recent visit to Russia to attend the Victory Day military parade highlighted the depth of cooperation in the defense sector between the two countries despite the absence of progress in Indonesia’s plan to procure Russian Sukhoi jet fighters, defense analysts have said.
> 
> Last week, Prabowo jetted off to Moscow to join the celebration of the 75th anniversary of Victory Day, during which he also held talks with Russian Deputy Defense Minister Alexander Fomin.
> 
> Prabowo's latest visit to Moscow was the second in less than six months, after a trip on Jan. 28, when he met with Russian Defense Minister Sergey Shoygu.
> 
> Defense analysts said Prabowo's latest visit to Moscow is the culmination of a two-year campaign from the Indonesian Defense Ministry to offer a strategic partnership in the defense industry between the two countries, an overture that has been welcomed by the Russian government, which gradually opened itself to such an idea with the 2019 Military Technical Cooperation (MTC) meeting.
> 
> Analyst Curie Maharani Savitri of BINUS University said Prabowo's latest visit marked the changing nature of the two countries’ defense partnership, which dated back to 2003.
> 
> “Indonesia has been invested in bilateral relations with Russia since the days of president Megawati Soekarnoputri in 2003,” Curie said. “The [relationship is] evolving, from the initial role of Indonesia as a buyer of [Russia’s] primary weapons system; now Russia has opened itself to the prospect of [defense] industry cooperation [with Indonesia].”
> 
> Russia’s pivot in the defense partnership with Indonesia was part of a bigger plan to improve its ties with countries in the Southeast Asia region, which have been seen so far only as consumers of its primary weapons system, Curie said.
> 
> In a statement released following his January meeting with Prabowo, Defense Minister Shoygu considered Indonesia a key partner in the region.
> 
> “We consider Indonesia as one of the most important partners of Russia in the Asia-Pacific region. Cooperation with Indonesia is traditionally based on friendship and mutual trust. We note that there are prerequisites for bringing bilateral ties to the level of a strategic partnership,” Shoygu said in a statement released by the Russian Defense Ministry. In the statement, Shoygu expressed hope that a declaration on the strategic partnership could be signed between the two countries this year.
> 
> Despite the warming of the ties, questions remain over progress in the US$1.14 billion deal signed in 2018 for Indonesia’s purchase of 11 Sukhoi Su-35 jet fighters from Russia as part of the former’s defense sector modernization.
> 
> A number of factors, including budget refocusing to tackle the COVID-19 pandemic as well as uncertainty over the United States’ reaction to such a purchase, are possible stumbling blocks in finalizing the Sukhoi deal.
> 
> The Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA), passed in the US in 2017, stipulates economic punishments for its partners that conduct business with Russia.
> 
> “There is not yet any clarity on whether Indonesia will get a [CAATSA] waiver, whether Defense Minister [Prabowo] has lobbied [the US] or will wait until after the upcoming US election,” Curie said.
> 
> The idea of a CAATSA waiver has been floated since 2018, when then-US Defense Secretary Jim Mattis said such a provision would allow US partners to have a closer partnership with the superpower and help them transition away from their dependency on Russia in terms of military weapons procurement.
> 
> Defense analyst Dewi Fortuna Anwar of the Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI), meanwhile, said Prabowo’s recent visit to Moscow highlighted Indonesia’s aim to diversify its sources of weaponry to reduce its dependency on a single manufacturer.
> 
> Dewi said Indonesia paid a heavy price when the US imposed an arms embargo on Indonesia in 1999.
> 
> “Following the military embargo from the US after the post-referendum violence in East Timor, the government's new commitment was to diversify its [sources] of primary weaponry system procurement,” said Dewi.
> 
> Defense Ministry spokesman Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak, meanwhile, said Prabowo had been invited by his Russian counterpart to discuss defense ties between the two countries.
> 
> “In the meeting, Defense Minister [Prabowo] and the Russian defense minister touched on issues of defense partnership, particularly military education, joint training and the development of defense industry cooperation,” Dahnil told The Jakarta Post late last week.
> 
> During his visit, Prabowo also joined the Victory Day parade commemorating the Soviet Union’s triumph in the Second World War. He also met with Chinese Defense Minister Wei Fenghe while attending the parade, with pictures of the two men uploaded to the Defense Ministry’s Twitter handle @Kemhan_RI on June 24.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...ts-russia-again-little-headway-on-sukhoi.html
> __________________________________________
> I got this pic from my friend and (likely) stated that TNI will procure AASM Hammer, the problem is we don't have any platform to use hammer. F-16, Sukhoi family and TA-50 isn't compatible with this weaponry. Dassault fighter family was compatible.
> View attachment 646604
> _


Hammer is fitted with rafale or maybe eurofighter.. is this mean that tni au wil use rafale rather than su35

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Being-Art

mejikuhibiu said:


> Hammer is fitted with rafale or maybe eurofighter.. is this mean that tni au wil use rafale rather than su35


Nope, Only Mirage 2000 and Rafale could armed by AASM Hammer


----------



## umigami

Pola pikir macam apa beli senjatanya duluan tapi platformnya belum jelas kebeli apa gak?
In my opinion, There is only two posibilities:
1. Somehow they find a way to integrate Hammer with F16 & sniper ATP (which is very unlikely)
2. Rafale won..


----------



## mejikuhibiu

umigami said:


> Pola pikir macam apa beli senjatanya duluan tapi platformnya belum jelas kebeli apa gak?
> In my opinion, There is only two posibilities:
> 1. Somehow they find a way to integrate Hammer with F16 & sniper ATP (which is very unlikely)
> 2. Rafale won..


Tebak tebak buah manggis dah..
Ketika ada permasalah seperti inilah gw rindu nazar nya alamor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Rumours that spread
1) Iver Huitfeldt construction from cutting steel to commisioning will take at least 6 years. ( the production will take 60 months according from some sources in PT.PAL 1st ship will take 4 years of production while in parallel 2nd ship will start production a year later, 2 years at least each for sea trial )
2) Either entirely made by PT.PAL or partially constructed by Babcock, before COVID 19 pandemy there was a plan from Babcock to visit and asses PT PAL capability
3) Navy and KKIP actually prefer De Zeven Provincien Class as KKIP also heavily influenced by DSNS however our " Prime Minister " & OMT push on Iver Huitfeldt Class
4) There will amendement on armaments over the course of 6 years construction, let's say we're getting " destroyer " in disguise of frigate so expect the unexpectable on the amandement of contract.
5) " Kornas " programme is delayed not cancelled, i boldline this " delayed not cancelled " so far most likely DSNS will be our partner

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Lasa-X

Cromwell said:


> Rumours that spread
> 1) Iver Huitfeldt construction from cutting steel to commisioning will take at least 6 years. ( the production will take 60 months according from some sources in PT.PAL 1st ship will take 4 years of production while in parallel 2nd ship will start production a year later, 2 years at least each for sea trial )
> 2) Either entirely made by PT.PAL or partially constructed by Babcock, before COVID 19 pandemy there was a plan from Babcock to visit and asses PT PAL capability
> 3) Navy and KKIP actually prefer De Zeven Provincien Class as KKIP also heavily influenced by DSNS however our " Prime Minister " & OMT push on Iver Huitfeldt Class
> 4) There will amendement on armaments over the course of 6 years construction, let's say we're getting " destroyer " in disguise of frigate so expect the unexpectable on the amandement of contract.
> 5) " Kornas " programme is delayed not cancelled, i boldline this " delayed not cancelled " so far most likely DSNS will be our partner


I don't understand this kornas program. Heard it since first decade of 2000 then gone. Now revive again? 
So what is the different wirh OPV program? Because I see corvette and opv in the same weight class and prolly same weapon systems (at least on OPV maket model)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Lasa-X said:


> I don't understand this kornas program. Heard it since first decade of 2000 then gone. Now revive again?
> So what is the different wirh OPV program? Because I see corvette and opv in the same weight class and prolly same weapon systems (at least on OPV maket model)


That " Kornas " is the same programme as OPV just the terminology matter yet do you honestly believe we will use local designs ? ( as our private shipyards have low experience integrating complex military arms in single untested design platform and problems too sensitive i won't post them here )



Lasa-X said:


> Well don't hold breathe for this kind of list. We can't even afford to pay DP for C-130J.
> 
> Also for Viper, the need is not in the line with the budget.
> Expect to get less than 10 units. Even that, it is almost 1 billion dollars. Sooo yeah...forget those in renbangkuat list for now.


F-16 V won't use APBN, it's PLN but according to some sources US Dept of State will approve 1st 8 units ( so there will be several batches instead the whole 24 units in FMS ), i hope our lobby to Congress can increase the number their Gov can approve. They'll still come fully armed & specs and worth in total 6 - 7 Billions US$ just come through several batch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alex898

Cromwell said:


> 5) " Kornas " programme is delayed not cancelled, i boldline this " delayed not cancelled " so far most likely DSNS will be our partner


does this means we will get more DPN class Corvette ?


----------



## san.geuk

Cromwell said:


> That " Kornas " is the same programme as OPV just the terminology matter yet do you honestly believe we will use local designs ? ( as our private shipyards have low experience integrating complex military arms in single untested design platform and problems too sensitive i won't post them here )
> 
> 
> F-16 V won't use APBN, it's PLN but according to some sources US Dept of State will approve 1st 8 units ( so there will be several batches instead the whole 24 units in FMS ), i hope our lobby to Congress can increase the number their Gov can approve. They'll still come fully armed & specs and worth in total 6 - 7 Billions US$ just come through several batch



Is there any conection from f16v that Will use PLN with increase defence budget with hammer munition? A posibility buying rafale using APBN maybe?


----------



## Lasa-X

Cromwell said:


> That " Kornas " is the same programme as OPV just the terminology matter yet do you honestly believe we will use local designs ? ( as our private shipyards have low experience integrating complex military arms in single untested design platform and problems too sensitive i won't post them here )
> 
> 
> F-16 V won't use APBN, it's PLN but according to some sources US Dept of State will approve 1st 8 units ( so there will be several batches instead the whole 24 units in FMS ), i hope our lobby to Congress can increase the number their Gov can approve. They'll still come fully armed & specs and worth in total 6 - 7 Billions US$ just come through several batch



Well I didn't say OPV will use local design, did I?
I only comparing kornas program with OPV program in term of size and capability.

Yes, I aware just like most of big ticket items, the acquisition of Viper will use PLN. But what I know is even the loan is not as big as previously provided. 

So Viper will use DCS i/o FMS just like C-130J ?
And the US congress still don't trust Indonesia to have directly 24units so it will come in batches? 
Or just a matter of no money in wallet right now?



san.geuk said:


> Is there any conection from f16v that Will use PLN with increase defence budget with hammer munition? A posibility buying rafale using APBN maybe?


If my memory serves me well, this hammer munitions already circulated for awhile now before the Viper and Rafale become a thing and suddenly shown up again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Lasa-X said:


> Well I didn't say OPV will use local design, did I?
> I only comparing kornas program with OPV program in term of size and capability.
> 
> Yes, I aware just like most of big ticket items, the acquisition of Viper will use PLN. But what I know is even the loan is not as big as previously provided.
> 
> So Viper will use DCS i/o FMS just like C-130J ?
> And the US congress still don't trust Indonesia to have directly 24units so it will come in batches?
> Or just a matter of no money in wallet right now?
> 
> 
> If my memory serves me well, this hammer munitions already circulated for awhile now before the Viper and Rafale become a thing and suddenly shown up again.


Well since you mentioned OPV model,
Not a matter of political trust but rather the payment system that lead the procurement divided into several batch



san.geuk said:


> Is there any conection from f16v that Will use PLN with increase defence budget with hammer munition? A posibility buying rafale using APBN maybe?


Minister of Defence does take interest on Rafale but i don't know further development than from just interest into seriously take interest. No further rumours about it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kooppyyy

Cromwell said:


> 4) There will amendement on armaments over the course of 6 years construction, let's say we're getting " destroyer " in disguise of frigate so expect the unexpectable on the amandement of contract.


Yeah that's why I take the current "published" armament specs of 16 VL Mica with a huge grain of salt. the PKR 10514 for example, was amended several times, from having limbo ASW mortar to Phalanx CIWS. As for Iver, we shall see if the amendment going to be better or another disappointment, as of lately, in our case, more often than not better heads will prevail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

kooppyyy said:


> Yeah that's why I take the current "published" armament specs of 16 VL Mica with a huge grain of salt. the PKR 10514 for example, was amended several times, from having limbo ASW mortar to Phalanx CIWS. As for Iver, we shall see if the amendment going to be better or another disappointment, as of lately, in our case, more often than not better heads will prevail.


It's not " published " how many times i have to say this ? it's " tweeted " and made into article by blogger and people do buying it. The armament specs already stated by me and some members in this group a while ago. Though the weapons pretty much the same but the quantities differ.

What we ought to discuss are the potential amandments on this ? What if i give u a hint on perhaps 32 Sylver-50, idk it opens to many interpretation.
How this ship will be our 1st one with Fixed Array AESA radar TRS-4D, and other interesting subsystems like MSSR 2000 IFF, and C-Flex CMS 16 consoles, torpedo defence systems ?
How these couple of ships made available with 720 millions USD, what other platforms we can get at such cost ?
The huge potential upgrades for 6000 tons vessel ?
The fact that these ships have greater endurance than any of our existing warships 
That these ships will be the championed on our national datalink ( it relates anyway with that Greek contract ).

This Iver Huitfeldt Class regardless is a quantum leap to our Navy and as for weaponry, i wouldn't worry about it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kooppyyy

Cromwell said:


> It's not " published " how many times i have to say this ? it's " tweeted " and made into article by blogger and people do buying it. The armament specs already stated by me and some members in this group a while ago. Though the weapons pretty much the same but the quantities differ.


Hence why I put the word publish under quotations as a scare quote. Get on it.


----------



## Cromwell

kooppyyy said:


> Hence why I put the word publish under quotations as a scare quote. Get on it.
> View attachment 647001


And again what " grain of salt " over tweet & blogger written article, i've edited the previous comment i type and people barely notice those parts i mention

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kooppyyy

Cromwell said:


> And again what " grain of salt " over tweet & blogger written article, i've edited the previous comment i type and people barely notice those parts i mention


 "grain of salt" = dose of scepticism. Really, you and I are on the same page, you've just misunderstand my post.



Cromwell said:


> It's not " published " how many times i have to say this ? it's " tweeted " and made into article by blogger and people do buying it. The armament specs already stated by me and some members in this group a while ago. Though the weapons pretty much the same but the quantities differ.
> 
> What we ought to discuss are the potential amandments on this ? What if i give u a hint on perhaps 32 Sylver-50, idk it opens to many interpretation.
> How this ship will be our 1st one with Fixed Array AESA radar TRS-4D, and other interesting subsystems like MSSR 2000 IFF, and C-Flex CMS 16 consoles, torpedo defence systems ?
> How these couple of ships made available with 720 millions USD, what other platforms we can get at such cost ?
> The huge potential upgrades for 6000 tons vessel ?
> The fact that these ships have greater endurance than any of our existing warships
> That these ships will be the championed on our national datalink ( it relates anyway with that Greek contract ).
> 
> This Iver Huitfeldt Class regardless is a quantum leap to our Navy and as for weaponry, i wouldn't worry about it


Indeed, although we have discussed at length some of those points. Not much but wait and see at this point. Although, I'm interested in seeing what's TNI-AL have in mind for this ship in terms of role within the ORBAT, AAW role? GP frigate with flag ship role? ASW role?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

kooppyyy said:


> "grain of salt" = dose of scepticism. Really, you and I are on the same page, you've just misunderstand my post.
> 
> Indeed, although we have discussed at length some of those points. Not much but wait and see at this point. Although, I'm interested in seeing what's TNI-AL have in mind for this ship in terms of role within the ORBAT, AAW role? GP frigate with flag ship role? ASW role?



General purpose frigate with provision for further upgrade and more room to do that


----------



## Kansel



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

With lack of work for GMF, it is time to put some offset package for MRO work for our newly built fighter and helicopters for GMF. At least they are profit minded and had international trust from private commercial airlines companies to hold MRO work.


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> View attachment 647027
> View attachment 647028


BRU 57 Rack included?


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> BRU 57 Rack included?


I think it's included too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

M30 still being maintained?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> M30 still being maintained?
> 
> View attachment 647055
> View attachment 647056
> View attachment 647057
> View attachment 647058


Looks like it


----------



## Nike

Police peace keeping force in Central Africa Republic capital city

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Tiga unit transporter baru Yonif MR 413 Kostrad, sumber pen Kostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Mandhala Yudha composite battalion Kostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*PT PAL in talks with UAE for variant of multirole support ship*
by Ridzwan Rahmat







Indonesia is in talks with the UAE for a 163 m version of its LPD, one of which is seen here during a sail-pass in Surabaya. (Janes/Ridzwan Rahmat)

Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL has offered a variant of its 163 m landing platform dock (LPD)-like multirole support ship (MRSS) to the United Arab Emirates (UAE) Navy.

The offer has been made in response to requests for information (RFIs) from the Emirati Ministry of Defence.

The variant being offered is largely similar to the concept developed as a proposal for the Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN), but with customised features as requested by the UAE Navy, said the company in response to questions from _Janes_ .

The requested customisations include flexible payload bays for modular mission systems and automated launch-and-recovery systems (LARS) for rigid-hull inflatable boats (RHIBs) and landing craft. The vessel can also be converted quickly into a floating hospital that can be deployed for humanitarian missions, the company added.

The 163 m MRSS was originally developed as part of PT PAL’s commitment to a memorandum of understanding (MOU) signed with Malaysian shipbuilder Boustead Naval Shipyard (BNS) at the Indo Defence 2016 exhibition in Jakarta.

It is derived from the 122–125 m multirole vessels that are in service with the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL), which are in turn based on a design from South Korean company Dae Sun Shipbuilders.

https://www.janes.com/defence-news/...ith-uae-for-variant-of-multirole-support-ship

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## striver44

I knew it... it's an LPD instead of LHD


----------



## Zarvan

All the vechile and Ships and Jets produced in Indonesia does India Indonesia produce engine of any of those also or all engines are imported ???


----------



## striver44

Zarvan said:


> All the vechile and Ships and Jets produced in Indonesia does India Indonesia produce engine of any of those also or all engines are imported ???


Imported

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Zarvan said:


> All the vechile and Ships and Jets produced in Indonesia does India Indonesia produce engine of any of those also or all engines are imported ???


of course not , investing on engine development need a very strong political will , country that able to produce their own engine is the one who reach the latest stage of industrial independence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> All the vechile and Ships and Jets produced in Indonesia does India Indonesia produce engine of any of those also or all engines are imported ???



Some are produced here for vehicle and small ships

This one use Indonesian made engine (Toyota Indonesia Manufacturing engine). Toyota Indonesia Manufacturing has 3 engine factories here, 2 uses steel and 1 uses aluminium block

SSE PT6 ATAV





PT Boma Bisma Indra produce marine engine under cooperation/license with Dosan Korea.







Check my thread here:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indonesian-strategic-industries.583679/page-12

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raduga

Indos said:


> Some are produced here for vehicle and small ships
> 
> This one use Indonesian made engine (Toyota Indonesia Motor engine). Toyota Indonesia Motor has 3 engine factories here, 2 uses steel and 1 uses aluminium block
> 
> SSE PT6 ATAV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT Bosma Indra produce marine engine under cooperation/license with Dosan Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check my thread here:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indonesian-strategic-industries.583679/page-12


is this the one that get partnership with doosan ?


----------



## Indos

Raduga said:


> is this the one that get partnership with doosan ?



Yup, that is in cooperation with Dosan, Korea.


----------



## Ruhnama

Indos said:


> Yup, that is in cooperation with Dosan, Korea. License built.


If we have secure licensed doosan engine, maybe in the future if korea mature with their doosan engine fot thwir indigenous tank maybe we can get from them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Indos said:


> Yup, that is in cooperation with Dosan, Korea. License built.


how many percentage of local content on that engine ?


----------



## Indos

Raduga said:


> how many percentage of local content on that engine ?



According to agreement it will be built by stages. I dont know the real detail here. You better ask Bosma official to know about that. But the target in the future of course designing and building our own engine from scratch. It is already a good start by cooperating with Dosan. Not only marine engine that is going to be produced but many kind of engine from Dosan. For Toyota Indonesia Manufacturing it look like 100 % local content and the engine block is also made in here. There is the process of making an engine in TIM if you look at my thread link I posted above. 








-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Toyota Indonesia Manufacturing*


























https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indonesian-strategic-industries.583679/page-12

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

At least some people raising the issue on National scale article like Kontan 

https://internasional.kontan.co.id/...australia-tambah-anggaran-pertahanan?page=all

Jakarta need to be proactive looking at what China doing right now to instigate all sorts of possible conflict against almost of their neighbour is sort of aggresive stance from them. I suggest we do take a precaution notes and arming ourselves aggresively, while do with faster acquisition of critical technology like engines for land vehicles, maintenance of warships system and fighter. This is not a bullshit as Australian do part of five defense arrangement and global eye intelligent network, we must do what we can and show some belligerent up north Indonesia is not a pushover and indecisive pussies.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aghost132483

Indos said:


> According to agreement it will be built by stages. I dont know the real detail here. You better ask Bosma official to know about that. But the target in the future of course designing and building our own engine from scratch. It is already a good start by cooperating with Dosan. Not only marine engine that is going to be produced but many kind of engine from Dosan. For Toyota Indonesia Manufacturing it look like 100 % local content and the engine block is also made in here. There is the process of making an engine in TIM if you look at my thread link I posted above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Toyota Indonesia Manufacturing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indonesian-strategic-industries.583679/page-12



PT Boma Bisma Indra was assigned to develop diesel engine for bio diesel, inline with the government program to develop and use bio diesel in the future. The current diesel engine isn't fully compatible to accept bio diesel, from the investigation bio diesel performance at Low Temperature, like cooking oil, the freezing point is higher than petro diesel. Filters that are clogged by frozen bio diesel pose a serious threat during cold temperatures. Therefore we hope the bio diesel engine development will be complete in the near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Aghost132483 said:


> PT Boma Bisma Indra was assigned to develop diesel engine for bio diesel, inline with the government program to develop and use bio diesel in the future. The current diesel engine isn't fully compatible to accept bio diesel, from the investigation bio diesel performance at Low Temperature, like cooking oil, the freezing point is higher than petro diesel. Filters that are clogged by frozen bio diesel pose a serious threat during cold temperatures. Therefore we hope the bio diesel engine development will be complete in the near future.



at current situation there is no incentive to do that. Oil price still not recovered, money is not available on state coffer to fund such research efforts and people is not using that much oil anyway since economy activity not recovered yet


----------



## polanski

Indonesia ordered two Iver Huitfeldt class frigates from Danish Odense Maritime: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...t-class-frigates-from-danish-odense-maritime/


----------



## umigami

Why the H**L Striver44 got banned??!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Indos said:


> Some are produced here for vehicle and small ships
> 
> This one use Indonesian made engine (Toyota Indonesia Manufacturing engine). Toyota Indonesia Manufacturing has 3 engine factories here, 2 uses steel and 1 uses aluminium block
> 
> SSE PT6 ATAV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT Boma Bisma Indra produce marine engine under cooperation/license with Dosan Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check my thread here:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indonesian-strategic-industries.583679/page-12


PERSERO? Another BUMN? Geezzzz, keep doing this and there will no room whatsoever for Private sector defense industry to grow. How hard it is to make a policy that will make private sector willing to invest in developing the engine whether it is own or joint development/partnership with other manufacture. Stepping on the same crappy hole over and over again.....


----------



## 182

*Kasau Kunjungi Simulator Sukhoi Hingga Hanggar Hercules*

#TNIAU
FacebookTwitterWhatsAppTelegram
Share
TNI AU. MAKASSAR, DISPENAU. Kunjungan kerja (kunker) Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara Marsekal TNI Fadjar Prasetyo, S.E., M.P.P. di Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin, Makassar, diisi dengan meninjau proyek pembangunan simulator pesawat tempur Sukhoi di Skadron Udara 11, armada pesawat Boeing intai strategis di Skadron Udara 5, dan pembangunan hanggar Hercules di Skadron Udara 33, Rabu (1/7/2020).

Pembangunan fasilitas simulator pesawat Sukhoi di Makassar diharapkan Kasau mampu meningkatkan kemampuan dan profesionalisme para penerbang Skadron Udara 11 karena pelatihan dapat dilakukan di dalam negeri yang sebelumnya selalu dilaksanakan di negara lain.

“Simulator ini buatan Rusia dan total yang akan kita miliki ada 10 unit, terdiri dari 8 unit FTD (Flight Training Device) dan 2 unit FMS (Full Mission Simulator) sehingga saya berharap fasilitas ini dapat lebih meningkatkan kemampuan para penerbang tempur kita,” ujar Kasau.

Pada kunjungannya ke Skadron Udara 5 dan 33, Kasau menyampaikan terima kasih kepada seluruh personel yang telah melaksanakan tugas dengan baik dengan kondisi sarana dan prasarana yang belum sepenuhnya ideal. Hingga saat ini, pembangunan hanggar Skadron Udara 33 masih terus berlangsung dan untuk sementara menempati salah satu bangunan yang terdapat di Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin Makassar.

Baca juga: Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma Adakan Do’a Bersama
Kasau berpesan untuk tetap semangat dalam menjalankan tugas di tengah kondisi keterbatasan. “Meskipun saat ini sarana, prasarana, dan personel masih minim, namun jangan menyurutkan tekad dan semangat kalian untuk memberikan yang terbaik bagi bangsa dan negara,” tegas Kasau.

Kedatangan Kasau beserta rombongan disambut Komandan Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin Marsma TNI H. Haris Haryanto, S.I.P., dan pasukan jajar kehormatan. Pangkoopsau II, Kaskoopsau II, Pangkosekhanudnas II, beserta para pejabat Koopsau II dan Kosekhanudnas II turut menyambut kunnjungan kerja Kasau di Makassar.

Turut hadir mendampingi Kasau, Asrena Kasau, Aslog Kasau, Pangkohanudnas, Danpuspomau, Kadisopslatau, Kadiswatpersau, dan Kasubdisfasdukbang Diskonsau.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Being-Art

Gundala said:


> PERSERO? Another BUMN? Geezzzz, keep doing this and there will no room whatsoever for Private sector defense industry to grow. How hard it is to make a policy that will make private sector willing to invest in developing the engine whether it is own or joint development/partnership with other manufacture. Stepping on the same crappy hole over and over again.....


Nope, just PT "Perseroan Terbatas"


----------



## Kansel

Marinized version of SS2!

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Marinized version of SS2!
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


I found this also in ig home search. Likely this is first image of ss2 M "submerged/nyemplung" to the water. Also this weapon used by special force


----------



## Agha Sher

@Indos, brother do you have the time to summerise some of the most interesting indigenous projects currently under development in Indonesia?


----------



## Indos

Agha Sher said:


> @Indos, brother do you have the time to summerise some of the most interesting indigenous projects currently under development in Indonesia?



You can find from this thread

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indonesian-strategic-industries.583679/page-13#post-12391194

Tag me there if you have any question about Indonesia defense industry, that thread is made to specifically focus on Indonesia strategic industries that include defense industries. For Aerospace is in the Indonesia Aerospace Forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Izumi class recently being converted into an Aircraft carrier to accomodate F35B fighter. This Will be first Aircraft carrier of Japan after WW II. 

To date actually Japan got several flat top platform, two Izumo class, two Hyuga class and three Osumi class with Izumo class Will served as dedicated aircraft carrier

Indonesia should looking at possibility to acquire such capability and thats Will increase the covering air defense radius area of the fleets. Means more flexible tactics we can adopt in any eventualities. Don't give me bullshit with reason we got many small island to serve as forward operating base, you should know it Will be cost prohibitive to maintain logistic operation to Made them as FOB and should we consider which Islands we need to base our forces from? 

From logistic point of view to maintain a fleet of carrier arms such as Izumo class Will be more efficient compared to put an isolated Islands as FOB for Air Force units, such maintain the troops, carry logistic units for maintaining the platform, bringing electricity and fuel consumption not to mention money to fund fleets (either Ferry cargo ship or LST ) to do routine embark to resupply the units all must be calculated.


----------



## Alex898

Nike said:


> Izumi class recently being converted into an Aircraft carrier to accomodate F35B fighter. This Will be first Aircraft carrier of Japan after WW II.
> 
> To date actually Japan got several flat top platform, two Izumo class, two Hyuga class and three Osumi class with Izumo class Will served as dedicated aircraft carrier
> 
> Indonesia should looking at possibility to acquire such capability and thats Will increase the covering air defense radius area of the fleets. Means more flexible tactics we can adopt in any eventualities. Don't give me bullshit with reason we got many small island to serve as forward operating base, you should know it Will be cost prohibitive to maintain logistic operation to Made them as FOB and should we consider which Islands we need to base our forces from?
> 
> From logistic point of view to maintain a fleet of carrier arms such as Izumo class Will be more efficient compared to put an isolated Islands as FOB for Air Force units, such maintain the troops, carry logistic units for maintaining the platform, bringing electricity and fuel consumption not to mention money to fund fleets (either Ferry cargo ship or LST ) to do routine embark to resupply the units all must be calculated.


but is it really necessary though ? we've already got a few strategic air bases in very startegic location to cover all of our front lines. Natuna, Saumlaki, Manado, Kupang, Biak and Aceh, having airbases in these cities would provide us the cover we need.


----------



## san.geuk

Nike said:


> Izumi class recently being converted into an Aircraft carrier to accomodate F35B fighter. This Will be first Aircraft carrier of Japan after WW II.
> 
> To date actually Japan got several flat top platform, two Izumo class, two Hyuga class and three Osumi class with Izumo class Will served as dedicated aircraft carrier
> 
> Indonesia should looking at possibility to acquire such capability and thats Will increase the covering air defense radius area of the fleets. Means more flexible tactics we can adopt in any eventualities. Don't give me bullshit with reason we got many small island to serve as forward operating base, you should know it Will be cost prohibitive to maintain logistic operation to Made them as FOB and should we consider which Islands we need to base our forces from?
> 
> From logistic point of view to maintain a fleet of carrier arms such as Izumo class Will be more efficient compared to put an isolated Islands as FOB for Air Force units, such maintain the troops, carry logistic units for maintaining the platform, bringing electricity and fuel consumption not to mention money to fund fleets (either Ferry cargo ship or LST ) to do routine embark to resupply the units all must be calculated.



first of all is not isolated islands, but located on strategic position actually and for long time being ignored by central goverment until recent years they aware about the geographic location

i like your idea, but it might be very expensive to build now, if we're have the money, better to add quantity for LPD, heavy frigates or just build aaw destroyers first then we think about build LHD and aircraft carrier,

but the idea having aircraft carrier being more efficient and economical than having islands as FOB should be studied in comprehensive way, but as a military enthusiast who doesn't wanted we having it  ?


----------



## Cromwell

CH-4B Rainbow

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## umigami

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279222153720688640Awacs, tanker, F16?
Su?


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> Izumi class recently being converted into an Aircraft carrier to accomodate F35B fighter. This Will be first Aircraft carrier of Japan after WW II.
> 
> To date actually Japan got several flat top platform, two Izumo class, two Hyuga class and three Osumi class with Izumo class Will served as dedicated aircraft carrier
> 
> Indonesia should looking at possibility to acquire such capability and thats Will increase the covering air defense radius area of the fleets. Means more flexible tactics we can adopt in any eventualities. Don't give me bullshit with reason we got many small island to serve as forward operating base, you should know it Will be cost prohibitive to maintain logistic operation to Made them as FOB and should we consider which Islands we need to base our forces from?
> 
> From logistic point of view to maintain a fleet of carrier arms such as Izumo class Will be more efficient compared to put an isolated Islands as FOB for Air Force units, such maintain the troops, carry logistic units for maintaining the platform, bringing electricity and fuel consumption not to mention money to fund fleets (either Ferry cargo ship or LST ) to do routine embark to resupply the units all must be calculated.


This concept about it is being discussed for OEF ( Optimum Essential Force ) post 2024. Idk about " aircraft carrier " but i suppose i've read someone mentioned DCNS Mistral Class, idk it's just rumour, the concept hasn't even finalised yet and we're still in MEF phase.


----------



## Kansel

Some say this is regarding awacs procurement. Any info regarding this @Chestnut ?


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> View attachment 647931
> Some say this is regarding awacs procurement. Any info regarding this @Chestnut ?


award of contract usually mean this procurement have been through a tender process before , it's either AWACS or Tanker , i dont remember any aircraft procurement through a tender process in here other than both thing that i mentioned , but recent rumour kinda scream it was for Tanker .


----------



## mandala

Alman tweet did not mentioned if the manufacturer is foreign or local.


----------



## Nike

Alex898 said:


> but is it really necessary though ? we've already got a few strategic air bases in very startegic location to cover all of our front lines. Natuna, Saumlaki, Manado, Kupang, Biak and Aceh, having airbases in these cities would provide us the cover we need.





Cromwell said:


> This concept about it is being discussed for OEF ( Optimum Essential Force ) post 2024. Idk about " aircraft carrier " but i suppose i've read someone mentioned DCNS Mistral Class, idk it's just rumour, the concept hasn't even finalised yet and we're still in MEF phase.



I am only talking about eventualities in the next decade (if only war not erupted before then) as Indonesia become a large country with large dependence on foreign trade and economy largesse need more power to protect our interest, not to mention our shape as archipelagic country with area more larger than even European continent.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Nike said:


> Izumi class recently being converted into an Aircraft carrier to accomodate F35B fighter. This Will be first Aircraft carrier of Japan after WW II.
> 
> To date actually Japan got several flat top platform, two Izumo class, two Hyuga class and three Osumi class with Izumo class Will served as dedicated aircraft carrier
> 
> Indonesia should looking at possibility to acquire such capability and thats Will increase the covering air defense radius area of the fleets. Means more flexible tactics we can adopt in any eventualities. Don't give me bullshit with reason we got many small island to serve as forward operating base, you should know it Will be cost prohibitive to maintain logistic operation to Made them as FOB and should we consider which Islands we need to base our forces from?
> 
> From logistic point of view to maintain a fleet of carrier arms such as Izumo class Will be more efficient compared to put an isolated Islands as FOB for Air Force units, such maintain the troops, carry logistic units for maintaining the platform, bringing electricity and fuel consumption not to mention money to fund fleets (either Ferry cargo ship or LST ) to do routine embark to resupply the units all must be calculated.


Nice idea.. but first we can start to develop or buy with tot LHD..


----------



## Nike

mejikuhibiu said:


> Nice idea.. but first we can start to develop or buy with tot LHD..



Izumo is LHD by nature, but with the availability of F35B we can use an LHD as pseudo carrier.


----------



## Being-Art

Nike said:


> Izumo is LHD by nature, but with the availability of F35B we can use an LHD as pseudo carrier.


Nope, Izumo more Equivalents with America-class LHA Flight 0, because they both don't have a well deck. Unlike Wasp-class and America-class LHA Flight 1 which has a well deck


----------



## Ruhnama

san.geuk said:


> first of all is not isolated islands, but located on strategic position actually and for long time being ignored by central goverment until recent years they aware about the geographic location
> 
> i like your idea, but it might be very expensive to build now, if we're have the money, better to add quantity for LPD, heavy frigates or just build aaw destroyers first then we think about build LHD and aircraft carrier,
> 
> but the idea having aircraft carrier being more efficient and economical than having islands as FOB should be studied in comprehensive way, but as a military enthusiast who doesn't wanted we having it  ?


Dont worry we already have designation for CV....






Also this from 163 to 244....




We have long planning....


----------



## initial_d

iver class masuk kategori frigat atau destro di TNI AL!?
kalau Destro bakal ada KRI PAPUA dan KRI KALIMANTAN nih 
tapi itu juga berarti jumblahnya tidak akan banyak....hiks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## san.geuk

initial_d said:


> iver class masuk kategori frigat atau destro di TNI AL!?
> kalau Destro bakal ada KRI PAPUA dan KRI KALIMANTAN nih
> tapi itu juga berarti jumblahnya tidak akan banyak....hiks



As replacement of KRI Ahmad Yani better if we stay naming it based on our national heroes, KRI Soedirman and KRI Urip soemihardjo Will be great

I think it Will be unconvincing when we named it based an island name just because we once have the only one destroyer in the past


----------



## mejikuhibiu

initial_d said:


> iver class masuk kategori frigat atau destro di TNI AL!?
> kalau Destro bakal ada KRI PAPUA dan KRI KALIMANTAN nih
> tapi itu juga berarti jumblahnya tidak akan banyak....hiks


Its still freegat..


----------



## Nike

Though in the past Indonesia already had proper destroyer like Skory class, Almirante class and J,N,K class all of them still using heroes name. Only cruiser like Sverdlov class had the honour to bear the name of our major island (Irian).


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## NEKONEKO

Paling engga personal gear untuk kontingen overseas kita udah lumayan, tinggal melengkapi personel yang di indonesia.
Btw sokongan dana dari un ke kita untuk peace keeper larinya kemana ya.


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nilgiri

Nike said:


> View attachment 648202
> View attachment 648203
> View attachment 648204
> View attachment 648205
> View attachment 648206



These pics are great!


----------



## Nike

Indonesia Brimob police units in Papua

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nike

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...pur-bidikan-prabowo-dari-sukhoi-hingga-rafale


----------



## Soman45

Tbh it's quite nice song and video 




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gen3115

Nike said:


> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...pur-bidikan-prabowo-dari-sukhoi-hingga-rafale



Tough choice if it comes down these 2, you have the Su-35 that has the range, payload, maneuverability, some established infrastructure from current Flankers (armaments stock mostly) but average and some say mediocre sensors and avionics as well as lack of networking and datalink with existing systems and then you have the Rafale with similar range and payload with decent avionics and sensors as well as datalink with most current systems through Link 16 but with the Rafale you literally have to build the infrastructure and support from scratch, everything on the Rafale is exclusively French despite networking capability with other NATO standard systems.


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...pur-bidikan-prabowo-dari-sukhoi-hingga-rafale


I think that 4 units are just F16 for "menggenapkan" to be one squadron.
12+12 this year, 4 for 2021, 4 for 2022


----------



## Kansel

Gen3115 said:


> Tough choice if it comes down these 2, you have the Su-35 that has the range, payload, maneuverability, some established infrastructure from current Flankers (armaments stock mostly) but average and some say mediocre sensors and avionics and the you have the Rafale with similar range and payload with decent avionics and sensors as well as datalink with most current systems through Link 16 but with the Rafale you literally have to build the infrastructure and support from scratch, everything on the Rafale is exclusively French despite networking capability with other NATO standard systems.


I wouldn't say Rafale avionics is decent tho, their spectra EW is a beast!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Being-Art

Kansel said:


> I wouldn't say Rafale avionics is decent tho, their spectra EW is a beast!


Current version of Rafale also has AESA Radar, and could fitted by Meteor BVRAAM, the missile also wants to be fitted at KFX

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Gen3115 said:


> Tough choice if it comes down these 2, you have the Su-35 that has the range, payload, maneuverability, some established infrastructure from current Flankers (armaments stock mostly) but average and some say mediocre sensors and avionics and the you have the Rafale with similar range and payload with decent avionics and sensors as well as datalink with most current systems through Link 16 but with the Rafale you literally have to build the infrastructure and support from scratch, everything on the Rafale is exclusively French despite networking capability with other NATO standard systems.


Aight, I'm calling bullshit if they say they can't afford the F-15 or F/A-18 while simultaneously claiming they can buy the Rafale.

For one, French equipment is much more expensive due to economy of scale. And two, the entire support infrastructure would have to be built from scratch to the point it will eat up the operational budget of the F-16 and existing Flankers.

Something is rotten at MinDef.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> Aight, I'm calling bullshit if they say they can't afford the F-15 or F/A-18 while simultaneously claiming they can buy the Rafale.
> 
> For one, French equipment is much more expensive due to economy of scale. And two, the entire support infrastructure would have to be built from scratch to the point it will eat up the operational budget of the F-16 and existing Flankers.
> 
> Something is rotten at MinDef.



I think the mindef itself doesnt too entertain Rafale , they more inclined toward more F16V for obvious reason (industrial package and logistic)


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> I think the mindef itself doesnt too entertain Rafale , they more inclined toward more F16V for obvious reason (industrial package and logistic)


For the F-5 replacement or the Hawks? I'd agree with you on the Hawks but the F-5 is a whole different story.

Also, someone please tell me I'm being an idiot for bothering to post on local formils and expecting anything but stupid replies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ardezzo

when talking about infrastructure to support fighter jets, I'm always wondering of what it was since it mentioned so much that it would be problem if we switch to different kind of plane.
since they could use the same type of fuel, runways, apron and hangar/shelter, the only things that come to my mind are simulators and scaffolding.
so what did I miss? 
does pilot and crew training included in this 'infrastructure'?
or ammo? tbh, if we switch to western made jets ammo would be simplified and we don't stock many Russian missile anyway


----------



## Gen3115

ardezzo said:


> when talking about infrastructure to support fighter jets, I'm always wondering of what it was since it mentioned so much that it would be problem if we switch to different kind of plane.
> since they could use the same type of fuel, runways, apron and hangar/shelter, the only things that come to my mind are simulators and scaffolding.
> so what did I miss?
> does pilot and crew training included in this 'infrastructure'?
> or ammo? tbh, if we switch to western made jets ammo would be simplified and we don't stock many Russian missile anyway



Mostly stuff like equipment that is specific to that aircraft, simulators, engines and armaments as well as training.

Rafale is a western jet but they can only use French armaments like Magic, MICA, Meteor, MBDA Apache, etc which we currently don't have and would have to buy. Rafale can't use AIM-9's or AIM-120's that we already have in stock. As mediocre and overrated as the Su-35 is, at least it could use existing infrastructure of the current Flankers.

If you really want to introduce a twin-engine jet with minimal effort to establish its supporting infrastructure, it would be the F-15. Like I have said before countless times, it can share the same armaments and even engines and specific support equipment with the F-16. The F-15's acquisition costs is very pricey but its worth it considering the savings you get from its lifecycle cost and commonality with the rest of the fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

Chestnut said:


> For the F-5 replacement or the Hawks? I'd agree with you on the Hawks but the F-5 is a whole different story.
> 
> Also, someone please tell me I'm being an idiot for bothering to post on local formils and expecting anything but stupid replies.


depend on where you posted it , if you try to explain to the die hard trapo trapo formils cult , start to rethink to even explain to them .


----------



## umigami

ardezzo said:


> when talking about infrastructure to support fighter jets, I'm always wondering of what it was since it mentioned so much that it would be problem if we switch to different kind of plane.
> since they could use the same type of fuel, runways, apron and hangar/shelter, the only things that come to my mind are simulators and scaffolding.
> so what did I miss?
> does pilot and crew training included in this 'infrastructure'?
> or ammo? tbh, if we switch to western made jets ammo would be simplified and we don't stock many Russian missile anyway






Imagine you have to retrain them to handle manage different engine type, purchase new tools to calibrate and maintain new type of missiles (different missile, different handling), retrain pilots because of different avionics and flight control, etc, etc, etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

ardezzo said:


> when talking about infrastructure to support fighter jets, I'm always wondering of what it was since it mentioned so much that it would be problem if we switch to different kind of plane.
> since they could use the same type of fuel, runways, apron and hangar/shelter, the only things that come to my mind are simulators and scaffolding.
> so what did I miss?
> does pilot and crew training included in this 'infrastructure'?
> or ammo? tbh, if we switch to western made jets ammo would be simplified and we don't stock many Russian missile anyway



Simple equipment for repair and maintenance like screwdriver, trolley to carry munitions or engine, to more complex machinery, and electronics. 

The most important thing is the crews, they need to be able to service and repair the aircraft. Jet fighter with less commonality with each other will make you end up with more crews required to service your whole fleets, even a single jet will need several personnel with different capabilities.

Even servicing a petite jet like gripen is not an easy task.


----------



## Nike

War machine today is very complex and need more logistic footprint compared to decades before, even updating the software for battle management system is quite a jobs. Long gone the era of stand alone machine to do wonder jobs. 

The grand plan is to have dedicated management battlefield system centered around link 16 and have Linked to the already established units we had. It seems Indonesia already abandoned the idea of developing National datalink system and chose to integrate their system with the possible "allies" system in the region on account the possibility to procured more high end system like Poseidon, THAAD, PATRIOT, F35 and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## Gundala

Chestnut said:


> For the F-5 replacement or the Hawks? I'd agree with you on the Hawks but the F-5 is a whole different story.
> 
> Also, someone please tell me I'm being an idiot for bothering to post on local formils and expecting anything but stupid replies.


I think its eventually replacing hawks which should be retired in 2024-2027. 

local formils? lol good luck with that. The local formils golden era where discussions was relatively healthy, entertaining and educating is long gone. 



Indos said:


>


Wow nice, Korean people really show their punctuality and determination despite current covid and economic condition. This good looking fighter has become Indonesia "buah simalakama"


----------



## ardezzo

reading the replies added with other info, make me even more convinced that we should switch to western made jets. 

but no, no rafale! 
she's beautiful plane indeed, but would post another commonality problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Hanwha Systems Developed KFX AESA Radar for Indonesia and South Korea 
https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/07/06/hanwa/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alex898

why we never set our eyes on hornets, especially the latest superhornet block 3, rather than going for Rafale or F15.


----------



## kooppyyy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279919232382189568 What could it possibly be? Umkhonto? CAMM?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Could be surface to surface missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

kooppyyy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279919232382189568 What could it possibly be? Umkhonto? CAMM?





NEKONEKO said:


> Could be surface to surface missile.


Could be mica, meteor, hammer too.
Another indication that Rafale win..


----------



## san.geuk

probably umkhonto or avibras matador, we have astros launcers already it will be supplement for our rocket unit, i doubt rafale win, price to costly

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ruhnama

umigami said:


> Could be mica, meteor, hammer too.
> Another indication that Rafale win..


We already use MICA. For mateor in Asia there are india, thailand (in future)

Likely this missile is not in another asian countries invetoeries

(His tweet also tricky, didint mention what missile AAM, SAM, AShM or maybe ATGM)









Marksman using HK rifle? (From small magwell like g33, or maybe it is just G3)
Just wonder why army using black vest (one guy using green vest) also are it is must yo have very large name on it?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Maybe the hint is
new *family *of missile.

For kostrad unit they looks good.
Linud.





Yonmek.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Dear Pak Prabowo, Buatlah Alustsista Made in RI Sebanyaknya*

News - Anisatul Umah, CNBC Indonesia
05 July 2020 13:35









*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Menteri Pertahanan Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto mengajukan anggaran sebesar Rp 129,3 triliun di tahun anggaran 2021.

Berdasarkan dokumen Kerangka Ekonomi Makro dan Pokok-Pokok Kebijakan Fiskal Tahun 2021 yang bertajuk Percepatan Pemulihan Ekonomi dan Penguatan Reformasi, seperti dikutip CNBC Indonesia, Minggu (1/7/2020), anggaran ini untuk mencapai target pembangunan di bidang pertahanan.

Dari total anggaran tersebut, anggaran alokasi rupiah murni yang diajukan mencapai Rp 113,1 triliun. Sebagian alokasi ini akan ditujukan untuk penyelesaian proyek/kegiatan yang ditunda/terhambat akibat adanya pandemi Covid-19 di tahun anggaran 2020.

Di dalam dokumen disebutkan beberapa sasaran output strategis Kemenhan pada 2021, salah satunya dukungan pengadaan alat utama sistem senjata TNI (alutsista) sebanyak lima paket.

Lalu, dukungan pengadaan munisi kaliber kecil sebanyak 1 paket, dukungan pengadaan atau penggantian kendaraan tempur sebanyak 12 unit, hingga KRI, KAL, Alpung dan Ranpur/Rantis Matra Laut sebanyak 14 unit.

"Dukungan pengadaan/penggantian pesawat udara dan lainnya sebanyak 4 unit," tulis dokumen tersebut.

*Baca:*
Prabowo Ajukan Anggaran Rp 129,3 T di 2021, Sudah Cukup?


Pakar militer dan pertahanan Connie Rahakundini Bakrie mengaku ingin melihat revolusi sistem TNI yang lebih integrasi dulu sebagai Primus Interpares Kemenhan di balik besarnya anggaran itu.

Ia menyebut setelah terintegrasi, prioritas selanjutnya adalah melakukan perawatan dan midlife process pada alutsista yang ada. Setelah itu, Connie mendorong operasionalnya menopang sesuai dengan kemampuan negara, baru setelah itu baru rencana dengan keintegrasian.

"Di sini saya ingin melihat anggaran R&D (penelitian dan pengembangan) harus besar. Saya tidak peduli mau lisensi atau joint production, namun semua alutsista harus memiliki komponen yang dibuat secara lokal," kata Connie kepada CNBC Indonesia, Minggu (5/7/2020).

Connie menegaskan jika platform alutsista (dasar pesawat/kapal/tank) lebih penting untuk prioritas bisa dibuat di dalam negeri. Sementara untuk untuk asesoris atau fitur teknologi bisa sementara beli dan pasang. Teknologi mesin diesel misalnya mutlak harus dikuasai dan produksi, kemudian bisa dipasang di berbagai platform senjata.

"Ini semua dibereskan baru kita bisa mendapatkan belanja pertahanan yang justified dan bisa berkontribusi pada pertahanan dan juga roda ekonomi negara," jelasnya.

CNBC Indonesia sudah berusaha menghubungi Juru Bicara Menteri Pertahanan Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak perihal rencana anggaran Kemenhan di 2021. Namun hingga berita ini ditulis belum ada respons yang diberikan Dahnil.

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...owo-buatlah-alustsista-made-in-ri-sebanyaknya


----------



## Ruhnama

Indos said:


> memiliki komponen yang dibuat secara lokal,"


Maybe this is the key. Just not only assemble a weaponry but also can produce and make component locally. From.this we must have strong basic industry maybe good heavy industry.



NEKONEKO said:


> Yonmek.


They are kostrad? And what kind loreng they used? New loreng and only used by APC crew or also by the infantry?
(Also Adding some loreng cover for the helmet is good imho)


----------



## NEKONEKO

Ruhnama said:


> Maybe this is the key. Just not only assemble a weaponry but also can produce and make component locally. From.this we must have strong basic industry maybe good heavy industry.
> 
> 
> They are kostrad? And what kind loreng they used? New loreng and only used by APC crew or also by the infantry?
> (Also Adding some loreng cover for the helmet is good imho)


Their new BDU, mechanized infantry and airborne infantry doesn't use same BDU :v

The helmet used by linud unit doesn't have mounting for NVG :v


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Their new BDU, mechanized infantry and airborne infantry doesn't use same BDU :v
> 
> The helmet used by linud unit doesn't have mounting for NVG :v



Thats good old PASGT model actually, not the newer MICH model or FAST Helmet


----------



## Ruhnama

NEKONEKO said:


> Their new BDU, mechanized infantry and airborne infantry doesn't use same BDU :v
> 
> The helmet used by linud unit doesn't have mounting for NVG :v


Wuoh nambah biaya nambah varian 
Hope there is new "nkri" camo or i mean new camo for all branches to replace malvinas.

I want see if there are some picture of loreng linud, loreng yonmek, loteng samar, etc pictured in heavy vegetation side by side to see which one more "blended"


----------



## NEKONEKO

Ruhnama said:


> all branches


IDK, the marine corps on the other hand they need their own camo that suit them best.



Nike said:


> Thats good old PASGT model actually, not the newer MICH model or FAST Helmet


Kalau ga salah pernah liat anggota tni yang ada patch identifikasi gol. darah, A+ POS. Bener gak ya?
Modernisasinya bukan cuman peralatan personel tapi juga seragam sampai patch gol. darah juga ikut ngopi luar negeri.



Ruhnama said:


> see which one more "blended"


Depends on the terrain, which island and what season.
Their PDL loreng look pretty bad during joint exercise with US in Java, and the US camo blended better with the environment. (Its during dry season when the vegetation all dry and turn brownish.
I think the border patrol unit in Papua blend nicely with thick vegetation and lots of trees, looking good all year round.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280100194021855234

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> IDK, the marine corps on the other hand they need their own camo that suit them best.
> 
> 
> Kalau ga salah pernah liat anggota tni yang ada patch identifikasi gol. darah, A+ POS. Bener gak ya?
> Modernisasinya bukan cuman peralatan personel tapi juga seragam sampai patch gol. darah juga ikut ngopi luar negeri.
> 
> 
> Depends on the terrain, which island and what season.
> Their PDL loreng look pretty bad during joint exercise with US in Java, and the US camo blended better with the environment. (Its during dry season when the vegetation all dry and turn brownish.
> I think the border patrol unit in Papua blend nicely with thick vegetation and lots of trees, looking good all year round.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos

Ruhnama said:


> Maybe this is the key. Just not only assemble a weaponry but also can produce and make component locally. From.this we must have strong basic industry maybe good heavy industry.



There is specialization in any industry. PT Dirgantara Indonesia for instant is not just an assembling company, but like Boeing and Airbus they specialize in making airframe components, assembling, integrating, and also designing. Other components like engine, avionics, and also raw materials should be supplied by other industries. PT Inalum for instant has a plan to make aluminium sheet for airplane. Similar thing happen with PT PAL that the steel for their warship is supplied by PT Krakatau Steel Posco. Engine for ship will be supplied by engine manufacturer.

We need to have many companies that can supply many components and you are right, good heavy industry is one of the needed industry to manufacture some component, and also dont forget the need to have electronics company like PT LEN Industry with capability to supply many electronics component for our defense industry, just like ASELSAN in Turkey case. The plan to make PT Bosma Indra a diesel engine maker is also a good start. As I said many times, we have 13 state owned companies in strategic industries that are mostly built by Habibie that can be useful in this effort. 

Some members here have pessimistic feeling about our state owned companies, but with good leadership that companies can be really competitive. Our state owned banks for instant can be big and also profitable in the same time and has dominated our banking system since early 2000 after Robby Johan came to reform them. In China, their biggest 100 companies that enter Fortune 500, 80 % of them are state owned. 

Talking about R&D, I had a conversation with my cousin who is a researcher in our gov research agency about this thing (The chance to get huge R&D coming from Defense Ministry). He said it will be good to increase the R&D funding, but government need to have long term vision and thinking about R&D first. The R&D activity is not instant so it needs consistency and patience where the result may only be taken after 10 years according to him. We, for example, can see how inconsistent our government is under Jokowi in KFX/IFX project as the example of that bad mind set. 

There is Turkey that can become our example






https://www.gbreports.com/wp-conten...HOApM1fAJWxxS3mmYhR19aemPoVSweZ_OA1MzQiy5h8Hg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alex898

Indos said:


> There is specialization in any industry. PT Dirgantara Indonesia for instant is not just an assembling company, but like Boeing and Airbus they specialize in making airframe components, assembling, integrating, and also designing. Other components like engine, avionics, and also raw materials should be supplied by other industries. PT Inalum for instant has a plan to make aluminium sheet for airplane. Similar thing happen with PT PAL that the steel for their warship is supplied by PT Krakatau Steel Posco. Engine for ship will be supplied by engine manufacturer.
> 
> We need to have many companies that can supply many components and you are right, good heavy industry is one of the needed industry to manufacture some component, and also dont forget the need to have electronics company like PT LEN Industry with capability to supply many electronics component for our defense industry, just like ASELSAN in Turkey case. The plan to make PT Bosma Indra a diesel engine maker is also a good start. As I said many times, we have 13 state owned companies in strategic industries that are mostly built by Habibie that can be useful in this effort.
> 
> Some members here have pessimistic feeling about our state owned companies, but with good leadership that companies can be really competitive. Our state owned banks for instant can be big and also profitable in the same time and has dominated our banking system since early 2000 after Robby Johan came to reform them. In China, their biggest 100 companies that enter Fortune 500, 80 % of them are state owned.
> 
> Talking about R&D, I had a conversation with my cousin who is a researcher in our gov research agency about this thing (The chance to get huge R&D coming from Defense Ministry). He said it will be good to increase the R&D funding, but government need to have long term vision and thinking about R&D first. The R&D activity is not instant so it needs consistency and patience where the result may only be taken after 10 years according to him. We, for example, can see how inconsistent our government is under Jokowi in KFX/IFX project as the example of that bad mind set.
> 
> There is Turkey that can become our example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gbreports.com/wp-conten...HOApM1fAJWxxS3mmYhR19aemPoVSweZ_OA1MzQiy5h8Hg


its difficult to do the RnD in Indonesia. the government changes every 5 years, (10 years at the most), and then when the new government is establish, they would have their own program, and it will crush the existing program. we are lucky enough the government continue the MEF plan. but take a look at KFX/IFX, Sub 209 class, even su 35 procurement. even in the same regime, they can easily changed. I mean its okay if the reason is they evaluate some program and stop it because the gain is not worth the cost, or they found better option. but imagine if they change some program for political reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Indos said:


> There is specialization in any industry. PT Dirgantara Indonesia for instant is not just an assembling company, but like Boeing and Airbus they specialize in making airframe components, assembling, integrating, and also designing. Other components like engine, avionics, and also raw materials should be supplied by other industries. PT Inalum for instant has a plan to make aluminium sheet for airplane. Similar thing happen with PT PAL that the steel for their warship is supplied by PT Krakatau Steel Posco. Engine for ship will be supplied by engine manufacturer.
> 
> We need to have many companies that can supply many components and you are right, good heavy industry is one of the needed industry to manufacture some component, and also dont forget the need to have electronics company like PT LEN Industry with capability to supply many electronics component for our defense industry, just like ASELSAN in Turkey case. The plan to make PT Bosma Indra a diesel engine maker is also a good start. As I said many times, we have 13 state owned companies in strategic industries that are mostly built by Habibie that can be useful in this effort.
> 
> Some members here have pessimistic feeling about our state owned companies, but with good leadership that companies can be really competitive. Our state owned banks for instant can be big and also profitable in the same time and has dominated our banking system since early 2000 after Robby Johan came to reform them. In China, their biggest 100 companies that enter Fortune 500, 80 % of them are state owned.
> 
> Talking about R&D, I had a conversation with my cousin who is a researcher in our gov research agency about this thing (The chance to get huge R&D coming from Defense Ministry). He said it will be good to increase the R&D funding, but government need to have long term vision and thinking about R&D first. The R&D activity is not instant so it needs consistency and patience where the result may only be taken after 10 years according to him. We, for example, can see how inconsistent our government is under Jokowi in KFX/IFX project as the example of that bad mind set.
> 
> There is Turkey that can become our example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gbreports.com/wp-conten...HOApM1fAJWxxS3mmYhR19aemPoVSweZ_OA1MzQiy5h8Hg





Alex898 said:


> its difficult to do the RnD in Indonesia. the government changes every 5 years, (10 years at the most), and then when the new government is establish, they would have their own program, and it will crush the existing program. we are lucky enough the government continue the MEF plan. but take a look at KFX/IFX, Sub 209 class, even su 35 procurement. even in the same regime, they can easily changed. I mean its okay if the reason is they evaluate some program and stop it because the gain is not worth the cost, or they found better option. but imagine if they change some program for political reason.


What you need is to stop relying on government run companies and rely on private ones. A private company wouldn't get affected as much by a change in administration since they'd be relying on their own funds or on a stipulated contract with government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> What you need is to stop relying on government run companies and rely on private ones. A private company wouldn't get affected as much by a change in administration since they'd be relying on their own funds or on a stipulated contract with government.



better to formulate what the US government do for their military projects and let the private companies to fighting to grab the contract by offering the best of their proposal.


----------



## NEKONEKO

*KAI plans to roll out first KF-X prototype in April 2021*

South Korean aerospace and defence company Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) has revealed that it plans to roll out the first prototype of its Korean Fighter eXperimental (KF-X) multirole fighter aircraft in April 2021.

In the latest edition of its monthly _Fly Together _magazine the company released an image showing the prototype’s fuselage, which was assembled at KAI’s facilities in Sacheon. No further details were provided about the programme but _Janes_ understands that the prototype is expected to conduct its first flight in 2022.





An image showing the fuselage of the first KF-X prototype at KAI’s assembly facility in Sacheon. The company has revealed that it plans to roll out the first protype aircraft in April 2021. (KAI)

The performance of the KF-X, which is on order for the Republic of Korea Air Force (RoKAF), is expected to improve with each ‘Block’, with the development programme envisaging the production of six Block 0 prototypes, followed by four years of trials and the completion of development by mid-2026.

The first mass-produced KF-X aircraft, which will be part of Block 1, are expected between 2026 and 2028. They will be equipped with limited air-to-ground weapons in addition to air-to-air weapons.

On the other hand the Block 2 KF-Xs, which will be series-produced from 2029, will be capable of performing full air-to-air and air-to-ground combat missions.

Meanwhile, officials from South Korea’s Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) told _Janes_ on 6 July that the country’s Agency for Defense Development (ADD), in co-operation with Hanwha Systems, is expecting to complete development of an active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar for the KF-X by mid-August.

https://www.janes.com/defence-news/...o-roll-out-first-kf-x-prototype-in-april-2021

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> *KAI plans to roll out first KF-X prototype in April 2021*
> 
> South Korean aerospace and defence company Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) has revealed that it plans to roll out the first prototype of its Korean Fighter eXperimental (KF-X) multirole fighter aircraft in April 2021.
> 
> In the latest edition of its monthly _Fly Together _magazine the company released an image showing the prototype’s fuselage, which was assembled at KAI’s facilities in Sacheon. No further details were provided about the programme but _Janes_ understands that the prototype is expected to conduct its first flight in 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An image showing the fuselage of the first KF-X prototype at KAI’s assembly facility in Sacheon. The company has revealed that it plans to roll out the first protype aircraft in April 2021. (KAI)
> 
> The performance of the KF-X, which is on order for the Republic of Korea Air Force (RoKAF), is expected to improve with each ‘Block’, with the development programme envisaging the production of six Block 0 prototypes, followed by four years of trials and the completion of development by mid-2026.
> 
> The first mass-produced KF-X aircraft, which will be part of Block 1, are expected between 2026 and 2028. They will be equipped with limited air-to-ground weapons in addition to air-to-air weapons.
> 
> On the other hand the Block 2 KF-Xs, which will be series-produced from 2029, will be capable of performing full air-to-air and air-to-ground combat missions.
> 
> Meanwhile, officials from South Korea’s Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) told _Janes_ on 6 July that the country’s Agency for Defense Development (ADD), in co-operation with Hanwha Systems, is expecting to complete development of an active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar for the KF-X by mid-August.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/defence-news/...o-roll-out-first-kf-x-prototype-in-april-2021



We can buy osprey but keep delaying the payment of KFX IFX program, quite a douchebag 

*US Government Approved Sale for Eight MV-22 Block C Osprey to Indonesia*

07 Juli 2020




MV-22 Block C Osprey aircraft (images : Bellflight)

WASHINGTON - The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to the Government of Indonesia of eight (8) MV-22 Block C Osprey aircraft and related equipment for an estimated cost of $2 billion. The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale today.

The Government of Indonesia has requested to buy eight (8) MV-22 Block C Osprey aircraft. Also included are twenty-four (24) AE 1107C Rolls Royce Engines; twenty (20) AN/AAQ-27 Forward Looking InfraRed Radars; twenty (20) AN/AAR-47 Missile Warning Systems; twenty (20) AN/APR-39 Radar Warning Receivers; twenty (20) AN/ALE-47 Countermeasure Dispenser Systems; twenty (20) AN/APX-117 Identification Friend or Foe Systems (IFF); twenty (20) AN/APN-194 Radar Altimeters; twenty (20) AN/ARN-147 VHF OmniDirectional Range (VOR) Instrument Landing System (ILS) Beacon Navigation Systems; forty (40) ARC-210 629F-23 Multi-Band Radios (Non-COMSEC); twenty (20) AN/ASN-163 Miniature Airborne Global Positioning System (GPS) Receivers (MAGR); twenty (20) AN/ARN-153 Tactical Airborne Navigation Systems; twenty (20) Traffic Collision Avoidance Systems (TCAS II); twenty (20) M-240-D 7.64mm Machine Guns; twenty (20) GAU-21 Machine Guns; Joint Mission Planning Systems (JMPS) with unique planning components; publications and technical documentation; aircraft spares and repair parts; repair and return; aircraft ferry services; tanker support; support and test equipment; personnel training and training equipment; software; U.S. Government and contractor engineering, logistics, and technical support services; and other elements of technical and program support. The estimated total cost is $2.0 billion.





This proposed sale will support the foreign policy goals and national security objectives of the United States by improving the security of an important regional partner that is a force for political stability, and economic progress in the Asia-Pacific region. It is vital to U.S. national interest to assist Indonesia in developing and maintaining a strong and effective self-defense capability.

The proposed sale of aircraft and support will enhance Indonesia’s humanitarian and disaster relief capabilities and support amphibious operations. This sale will promote burden sharing and interoperability with U.S. Forces. Indonesia is not expected to have any difficulties absorbing these aircraft into its armed forces.

The proposed sale of this equipment and support will not alter the basic military balance in the region.

The prime contractors will be Bell Textron Inc., Amarillo, Texas and The Boeing Company, Ridley Park, Pennsylvania. There are no known offset agreements proposed in connection with this potential sale.

Implementation of this proposed sale will require travel by the U.S. Government personnel and contractor representatives to Indonesia on a temporary basis to provide program technical support and program management oversight.

(DSCA)

@Nilgiri we Will be the third user after US marine corps and Japan

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Nilgiri

Nike said:


> @Nilgiri we Will be the third user after US marine corps and Japan



Excellent, all that's left is I suppose Indonesia to commit to the acquisition.

It will be interesting to see them operate in Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

So next in the list is P8Ina version , F16V and F35B (hopefully 4 unit can be signed soon)



Nilgiri said:


> Excellent, all that's left is I suppose Indonesia to commit to the acquisition.
> 
> It will be interesting to see them operate in Indonesia.



I think Indonesia Will be follow through the acquisition as the key word is for disaster relief

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Hell yeah, I called it! Classic American diplomacy at its finest. Literally any Indonesian Slavaboo that says that "aMeRiCA iS OuR eNeMY aND rUSsiA iS oUr FRiEnD!!1!!" can pound sand. Also, all the people who used to make fun of me saying I was bullshitting when it came to Bell talking to PTDI and MinDef about the Osprey can also pound the proverbial sand.

Jokes aside, makes a lot of sense procuring them from a tactical standpoint. They fly faster and farther than the Chinooks. Although I am quite worried about the operational costs, I guess we'll have to see how they're going to get around that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

FMS for 8 MV-22 Block C Osprey for Indonesia. Wow.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280219483123187717


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> We can buy osprey but keep delaying the payment of KFX IFX program, quite a douchebag


Emang gaje, trus covid19 dipake buat ngeles narik karyawan DI balik ke Indonesia.

May I know which branch will get this osprey? Or it will be used for all branch?
Ngarep buat pasmar.

Are we also planning to have chinook?


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> Hell yeah, I called it! Classic American diplomacy at its finest. Literally any Indonesian Slavaboo that says that "aMeRiCA iS OuR eNeMY aND rUSsiA iS oUr FRiEnD!!1!!" can pound sand. Also, all the people who used to make fun of me saying I was bullshitting when it came to Bell talking to PTDI and MinDef about the Osprey can also pound the proverbial sand.
> 
> Jokes aside, makes a lot of sense procuring them from a tactical standpoint. They fly faster and farther than the Chinooks. Although I am quite worried about the operational costs, I guess we'll have to see how they're going to get around that.


You know i thought it wasn't serious and calculating the operational cost i thought we were getting CH-47F instead especially with that nice Boeing offsets offer to PT.DI, now we're getting FMS for 8 MV-22 instead

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kooppyyy

Cromwell said:


> You know i thought it wasn't serious and calculating the operational cost i thought we were getting CH-47F instead especially with that nice Boeing offsets offer to PT.DI, now we're getting FMS for 8 MV-22 instead


Yeah Boeing offers seems the more sensible ones. I don't understand the thought process behind this decision


----------



## NEKONEKO

_The proposed sale of this equipment and support will *not alter the basic military balance in the region*._

Eniwei F35 will definitely alter the military balance in the region, don't hope too much guys for F35.



kooppyyy said:


> Yeah Boeing offers seems the more sensible ones. I don't understand the thought process behind this decision


Mungkin mikirnya sekalian nanti dipakai buat LHD dimasa depan, dari pada pake chinook di LHD ato malah dari pada TNI mengoperasikan chinook dan osprey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> So next in the list is P8Ina version , F16V and F35B (hopefully 4 unit can be signed soon)
> 
> I think Indonesia Will be follow through the acquisition as the key word is for disaster relief


Wait? F35B?
Why not A, the air force model?
Better range, peformance, more AAM inside weapon bay (sidekick rack).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

umigami said:


> Wait? F35B?
> Why not A, the air force model?
> Better range, peformance, more AAM inside weapon bay (sidekick rack).


For future CV perhaps?....

God I would kill to see that.


----------



## Ruhnama

umigami said:


> Wait? F35B?
> Why not A, the air force model?
> Better range, peformance, more AAM inside weapon bay (sidekick rack).


Penerbal need nice toy .......

(Moga pembelin osprey gada polemik kyk heli inggris dan lancar jaya)


----------



## NEKONEKO

Reashot Xigwin said:


> For future CV perhaps?....


The navy should prioritize on getting more modern combat vessels first IMO from big to small size, even we still need a few more new subs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

umigami said:


> Wait? F35B?
> Why not A, the air force model?
> Better range, peformance, more AAM inside weapon bay (sidekick rack).



Maybe the tactical (basing) advantage of B model STOVL can be considered worth the trade-off?

Indonesia can operate B model from far far more places dotted all around its geography...and make and test out lot of interesting optimised doctrines regarding that (compared to being stuck only in prepared runway bases).

Ofc future flexibility with CV if it happens as well...it cant hurt.

@Nike BTW, what is the projected number requirement for this class of a/c for TNI-AF? I guess you have to soon make decision with sticking with KFX or go with F-35 right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Emang gaje, trus covid19 dipake buat ngeles narik karyawan DI balik ke Indonesia.
> 
> May I know which branch will get this osprey? Or it will be used for all branch?
> Ngarep buat pasmar.
> 
> Are we also planning to have chinook?



Osprey for Army, as i said before Navy Will provide flat top meanwhile Army and Air Force Will provide the units



Nilgiri said:


> Maybe the tactical (basing) advantage of B model STOVL can be considered worth the trade-off?
> 
> Indonesia can operate B model from far far more places dotted all around its geography...and make and test out lot of interesting optimised doctrines regarding that (compared to being stuck only in prepared runway bases).
> 
> Ofc future flexibility with CV if it happens as well...it cant hurt.
> 
> @Nike BTW, what is the projected number requirement for this class of a/c for TNI-AF? I guess you have to soon make decision with sticking with KFX or go with F-35 right?



Don't know, maybe a squadron or two

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

i have a contradicting emotion now , the price are so ridiculous but understandable because it was also brought with full supporting equipment , CH-47 maybe the best option for now , but perhaps ........ perhaps someone in the army already envision that the future of rotary craft will soon be filled with tilt rotor craft enroaching the market , thus we are preparing when that time comes , we'd pretty much already held the infrastructure and experience for it .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alex898

very nice, they're able to spend 2 billion USD on this, but only give 720m for 2 Frigate that supposed to face China in North Natuna. But okay, fine. at least there;s something new in the inventory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Alex898 said:


> very nice, they're able to spend 2 billion USD on this, but only give 720m for 2 Frigate that supposed to face China in North Natuna. But okay, fine. at least there;s something new in the inventory


it's AL problem , they still not had that "visionary" officer , AD already implemented this "Defense is investment" since the almarhum purn general pramono edhie wibowo fought hard with our foolish representative council for upgrading into leopard rather than spending more in pity fv101 scorpion or upgraded AMX .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> it's AL problem , they still not had that "visionary" officer , AD already implemented this "Defense is investment" since the almarhum purn general pramono edhie wibowo fought hard with our foolish representative council for upgrading into leopard rather than spending more in pity fv101 scorpion or upgraded AMX .



At least Army not shy away from procuring US arms through open source like this one. They had done before with Javelin and Apache acquisition

The problem is Navy seem not familiar enough with US arms...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

kooppyyy said:


> Yeah Boeing offers seems the more sensible ones. I don't understand the thought process behind this decision


Yes i thought it wasn't serious but now seeing that the article published in dsca.mil, the army aviation did serious


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Yes i thought it wasn't serious but now seeing that the article published in dsca.mil, the army aviation did serious



They Will taking heavy lift helicopters budget though


----------



## Whizzack

Raduga said:


> i have a contradicting emotion now , the price are so ridiculous but understandable because it was also brought with full supporting equipment , CH-47 maybe the best option for now , but perhaps ........ perhaps someone in the army already envision that the future of rotary craft will soon be filled with tilt rotor craft enroaching the market , thus we are preparing when that time comes , we'd pretty much already held the infrastructure and experience for it .



This surely is exciting news! However a reminder... we have had the FMS approved for J Hercs since ages ago and yet for some reason, seems to still fail to pay for even the initial payment installment... So don't hold your breath just yet... 

Also other than speed, what are the advantages of an Osprey compared to the Chinook...? Ease of maintenance is definitely not one of it... That being said, if the price for Chinooks are only slightly less than an Osprey then hell yeah we should just get the Osprey... Likewise for F-16Vs, if it's only slightly cheaper than an F35, we should just get that as well...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Whizzack said:


> This surely is exciting news! However a reminder... we have had the FMS approved for J Hercs since ages ago and yet for some reason, seems to still fail to pay for even the initial payment installment... So don't hold your breath just yet...
> 
> Also other than speed, what are the advantages of an Osprey compared to the Chinook...? Ease of maintenance is definitely not one of it... That being said, if the price for Chinooks are only slightly less than an Osprey then hell yeah we should just get the Osprey... Likewise for F-16Vs, if it's only slightly cheaper than an F35, we should just get that as well...


operational range


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> We can buy osprey but keep delaying the payment of KFX IFX program, quite a douchebag
> 
> *US Government Approved Sale for Eight MV-22 Block C Osprey to Indonesia*
> 
> 07 Juli 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MV-22 Block C Osprey aircraft (images : Bellflight)
> 
> WASHINGTON - The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to the Government of Indonesia of eight (8) MV-22 Block C Osprey aircraft and related equipment for an estimated cost of $2 billion. The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale today.
> 
> The Government of Indonesia has requested to buy eight (8) MV-22 Block C Osprey aircraft. Also included are twenty-four (24) AE 1107C Rolls Royce Engines; twenty (20) AN/AAQ-27 Forward Looking InfraRed Radars; twenty (20) AN/AAR-47 Missile Warning Systems; twenty (20) AN/APR-39 Radar Warning Receivers; twenty (20) AN/ALE-47 Countermeasure Dispenser Systems; twenty (20) AN/APX-117 Identification Friend or Foe Systems (IFF); twenty (20) AN/APN-194 Radar Altimeters; twenty (20) AN/ARN-147 VHF OmniDirectional Range (VOR) Instrument Landing System (ILS) Beacon Navigation Systems; forty (40) ARC-210 629F-23 Multi-Band Radios (Non-COMSEC); twenty (20) AN/ASN-163 Miniature Airborne Global Positioning System (GPS) Receivers (MAGR); twenty (20) AN/ARN-153 Tactical Airborne Navigation Systems; twenty (20) Traffic Collision Avoidance Systems (TCAS II); twenty (20) M-240-D 7.64mm Machine Guns; twenty (20) GAU-21 Machine Guns; Joint Mission Planning Systems (JMPS) with unique planning components; publications and technical documentation; aircraft spares and repair parts; repair and return; aircraft ferry services; tanker support; support and test equipment; personnel training and training equipment; software; U.S. Government and contractor engineering, logistics, and technical support services; and other elements of technical and program support. The estimated total cost is $2.0 billion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This proposed sale will support the foreign policy goals and national security objectives of the United States by improving the security of an important regional partner that is a force for political stability, and economic progress in the Asia-Pacific region. It is vital to U.S. national interest to assist Indonesia in developing and maintaining a strong and effective self-defense capability.
> 
> The proposed sale of aircraft and support will enhance Indonesia’s humanitarian and disaster relief capabilities and support amphibious operations. This sale will promote burden sharing and interoperability with U.S. Forces. Indonesia is not expected to have any difficulties absorbing these aircraft into its armed forces.
> 
> The proposed sale of this equipment and support will not alter the basic military balance in the region.
> 
> The prime contractors will be Bell Textron Inc., Amarillo, Texas and The Boeing Company, Ridley Park, Pennsylvania. There are no known offset agreements proposed in connection with this potential sale.
> 
> Implementation of this proposed sale will require travel by the U.S. Government personnel and contractor representatives to Indonesia on a temporary basis to provide program technical support and program management oversight.
> 
> (DSCA)
> 
> @Nilgiri we Will be the third user after US marine corps and Japan


HELL YEAH


----------



## Raduga

you guys also should see , that $2 billion price tag is like what australia does with their defense procurement , it includes full package supporting equipment and also training ,logistic ,maintenance and technical service support for the chopper , that $2 billion is normal for such contract .


----------



## polanski

KAI aims to export the first korean-made helicopter to Indonesia
https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...rt-first-korean-made-helicopter-to-indonesia/

GE Aviation delivers engines to KAI for KFX programme https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-f414-ge-400k-engine-to-kai-for-kfx-fighters/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Whizzack said:


> This surely is exciting news! However a reminder... we have had the FMS approved for J Hercs since ages ago and yet for some reason, seems to still fail to pay for even the initial payment installment... So don't hold your breath just yet...
> 
> Also other than speed, what are the advantages of an Osprey compared to the Chinook...? Ease of maintenance is definitely not one of it... That being said, if the price for Chinooks are only slightly less than an Osprey then hell yeah we should just get the Osprey... Likewise for F-16Vs, if it's only slightly cheaper than an F35, we should just get that as well...


C-130J procurement went through DCS not FMS, that's why no articles about our C-130 published on dsca.mil


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> We can buy osprey but keep delaying the payment of KFX IFX program, quite a douchebag
> 
> *US Government Approved Sale for Eight MV-22 Block C Osprey to Indonesia*
> 
> 07 Juli 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MV-22 Block C Osprey aircraft (images : Bellflight)
> 
> WASHINGTON - The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to the Government of Indonesia of eight (8) MV-22 Block C Osprey aircraft and related equipment for an estimated cost of $2 billion. The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale today.
> 
> The Government of Indonesia has requested to buy eight (8) MV-22 Block C Osprey aircraft. Also included are twenty-four (24) AE 1107C Rolls Royce Engines; twenty (20) AN/AAQ-27 Forward Looking InfraRed Radars; twenty (20) AN/AAR-47 Missile Warning Systems; twenty (20) AN/APR-39 Radar Warning Receivers; twenty (20) AN/ALE-47 Countermeasure Dispenser Systems; twenty (20) AN/APX-117 Identification Friend or Foe Systems (IFF); twenty (20) AN/APN-194 Radar Altimeters; twenty (20) AN/ARN-147 VHF OmniDirectional Range (VOR) Instrument Landing System (ILS) Beacon Navigation Systems; forty (40) ARC-210 629F-23 Multi-Band Radios (Non-COMSEC); twenty (20) AN/ASN-163 Miniature Airborne Global Positioning System (GPS) Receivers (MAGR); twenty (20) AN/ARN-153 Tactical Airborne Navigation Systems; twenty (20) Traffic Collision Avoidance Systems (TCAS II); twenty (20) M-240-D 7.64mm Machine Guns; twenty (20) GAU-21 Machine Guns; Joint Mission Planning Systems (JMPS) with unique planning components; publications and technical documentation; aircraft spares and repair parts; repair and return; aircraft ferry services; tanker support; support and test equipment; personnel training and training equipment; software; U.S. Government and contractor engineering, logistics, and technical support services; and other elements of technical and program support. The estimated total cost is $2.0 billion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This proposed sale will support the foreign policy goals and national security objectives of the United States by improving the security of an important regional partner that is a force for political stability, and economic progress in the Asia-Pacific region. It is vital to U.S. national interest to assist Indonesia in developing and maintaining a strong and effective self-defense capability.
> 
> The proposed sale of aircraft and support will enhance Indonesia’s humanitarian and disaster relief capabilities and support amphibious operations. This sale will promote burden sharing and interoperability with U.S. Forces. Indonesia is not expected to have any difficulties absorbing these aircraft into its armed forces.
> 
> The proposed sale of this equipment and support will not alter the basic military balance in the region.
> 
> The prime contractors will be Bell Textron Inc., Amarillo, Texas and The Boeing Company, Ridley Park, Pennsylvania. There are no known offset agreements proposed in connection with this potential sale.
> 
> Implementation of this proposed sale will require travel by the U.S. Government personnel and contractor representatives to Indonesia on a temporary basis to provide program technical support and program management oversight.
> 
> (DSCA)
> 
> @Nilgiri we Will be the third user after US marine corps and Japan


Wait, what !?!? With TNI-AD marking? USD 2 billions? I know that this thing will surely come handy, tho I dont see this should be in the priority list. But I love to be educated


----------



## mejikuhibiu

We can buy osprey but still cant installment of ifx/kfx.. maybe its not about a money, its about some tecnical issues, or willingness from our gov.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Seems alike we're getting additional Hellfire

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kansel

*The V-22 Osprey Is Perfect For Indonesia And Now They Can Buy Them*
*For a country with 17,000 islands and unique national security concerns spread across them, the Osprey isn't cheap, but it will be a valuable tool.*
BY TYLER ROGOWAYJULY 6, 2020

THE WAR ZONE





TYLER ROGOWAY

The State Department has approved a Foreign Military Sale of eight MV-22 Block C Osprey tilt-rotor aircraft. When the associated support equipment, sustainment, and other items are added up, the total estimated price of the deal is $2B. The sale, if it is executed, will mark the second foreign air arm to purchase the Osprey, with Japan being the first. It would also be a win for the Bell-Boeing consortium that builds the Osprey. The 400th Osprey was just delivered off the 20-year-old production line a month ago. 

The deal, as it sits now, is pretty much an end-to-end aircraft, support, and training agreement, with the MV-22's acquisition cost making up just a fraction of the total dollar amount. An MV-22 Osprey costs roughly $75M.







According to a State Department Release, the deal includes the following beyond the eight Ospreys themselves: 

Twenty-four (24) AE 1107C Rolls Royce Engines; twenty (20) AN/AAQ-27 Forward Looking InfraRed Radars; twenty (20) AN/AAR-47 Missile Warning Systems; twenty (20) AN/APR-39 Radar Warning Receivers; twenty (20) AN/ALE-47 Countermeasure Dispenser Systems; twenty (20) AN/APX-117 Identification Friend or Foe Systems (IFF); twenty (20) AN/APN-194 Radar Altimeters; twenty (20) AN/ARN-147 VHF OmniDirectional Range (VOR) Instrument Landing System (ILS) Beacon Navigation Systems; forty (40) ARC-210 629F-23 Multi-Band Radios (Non-COMSEC); twenty (20) AN/ASN-163 Miniature Airborne Global Positioning System (GPS) Receivers (MAGR); twenty (20) AN/ARN-153 Tactical Airborne Navigation Systems; twenty (20) Traffic Collision Avoidance Systems (TCAS II); twenty (20) M-240-D 7.64mm Machine Guns; twenty (20) GAU-21 Machine Guns; Joint Mission Planning Systems (JMPS) with unique planning components; publications and technical documentation; aircraft spares and repair parts; repair and return; aircraft ferry services; tanker support; support and test equipment; personnel training and training equipment; software; U.S. Government and contractor engineering, logistics, and technical support services; and other elements of technical and program support.

The V-22, although its capabilities don't come cheap, is particularly well suited for Indonesia, a country that is made up of a whopping 17,000 individual islands spanning thousands of miles. The ability for the V-22 to carry significant loads at turboprop speeds, while still being able to land and take off near vertically will drastically improve the logistics capabilities of the Indonesian military. This is especially true when it comes to natural disasters, which, sadly, the country is no stranger to. 








The MV-22s will also be a huge boon for supporting operations against radical Islamic groups, such as Jemaah Islamiyah, an offshoot of Al Qaeda, that continue to plague the country. The Osprey will give counter-terror operators far more flexibility when it comes to quickly responding to terror incidents and for executing preemptive counter-terror operations across Indonesia's highly challenging terrain. 

The State Department's announcement continues, stating:
"This proposed sale will support the foreign policy goals and national security objectives of the United States by improving the security of an important regional partner that is a force for political stability, and economic progress in the Asia-Pacific region. It is vital to U.S. national interest to assist Indonesia in developing and maintaining a strong and effective self-defense capability. The proposed sale of aircraft and support will enhance Indonesia’s humanitarian and disaster relief capabilities and support amphibious operations. This sale will promote burden-sharing and interoperability with U.S. Forces."



The burden-sharing and interoperability statement in the quote above is key. Having the infrastructure to sustain MV-22 operations in place in Indonesia could come in _very_ handy should the U.S. find itself facing a major crisis in what is already a very tense region. The country's strategic location between the tense South China Sea and Australia is extremely attractive for obvious reasons. Even Osprey operations that occur in the region today could benefit from such an arrangement. 






USMC
Indonesia has a highly diverse air arm, with aircraft from the U.S., Europe, and Russia filling out its inventory. While the country does have a number of turboprop transports and helicopters of various types on hand, none of them have the Osprey's unique remote island-hopping over long-distance capabilities. 


It will be interesting to see if any other countries follow suit when it comes to purchasing the Osprey. The long-awaited Israeli buy doesn't appear to be in the cards anytime soon, but that doesn't mean other nations won't step up. 

The Royal Navy could really use the V-22 for its two new F-35B equipped carriers, but the funding to see such an acquisition through seems like a long-shot at this point. Bell's V-280 Valor is also a wildcard. It uses a second-generation tilt-rotor technology and is smaller and potentially more affordable than the V-22, while still offering similar baseline capabilities in some respects. For those that don't require the Osprey's rear ramp, heavier load-carrying capability, and hardy maritime attributes, it could potentially bring some nations that had passed on tilt-rotor tech into the fray. This will likely be dependent on the U.S. Army pursuing the type under its own Future Vertical Lift initiative, and the Valor is facing stiff competition for that high stakes program. 






BELL
Other potential Osprey customers exist, but as it sits now, with the USMC, USAF, USN, and Japanese sales, and if this sale to Indonesia goes through, just under 500 Ospreys will be part of the program of record. So, the Bell-Boeing team still has some time to drum up more business before the production line is in serious jeopardy. They are even courting the small head of state transport market with a VVIP variant of the V-22. 

No, that doesn't mean a tech tycoon can buy one. The aircraft remains a controlled export through the Defense Security Cooperation Agency and Foreign Military Sale program, so it would be for government executive transport. Then again, there are plenty of countries where the lines between private and government are blurred, especially in the oil-rich kingdoms of the Middle East. 






USMC
Japan's first V-22 is rolled off a cargo ship. 

A 'VV-22B' would be the ultimate toy, capable of flying point-to-point, from palace to yacht, in a battle-proven aircraft equipped with the latest communications and defensive countermeasures. But this is also one of the markets the civilian certified AW609 has been trying to target for its long and tortured development, which may finally be coming to an end. 


While production numbers overall of V-22 aircraft have been remarkably good, foreign adopters of the unique aircraft certainly haven't been easy to find. The MV-22 remains a highly expensive aircraft to purchase and operate, with less than outstanding readiness figures over its career. These are definitely contributing factors to its lack of international sales, but if you want an aircraft that can land on a dime after flying over 1,000 miles at twice the speed of a normal helicopter, there is still just one choice, at least for now. 

For missions like search and rescue and some long-range assaults, it is truly a magical machine. 

https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...rfect-for-indonesia-and-now-they-can-buy-them

Docking for?

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Whizzack

Cromwell said:


> C-130J procurement went through DCS not FMS, that's why no articles about our C-130 published on dsca.mil



Well.. how for has it progresses now...? Any pending issues that's may be delaying it...? Surely USG/Congress approval should not be one of those, if any...



Cromwell said:


> Seems alike we're getting additional Hellfire
> View attachment 648755



The value of USD 1.72B, is that the actual cost of our Apache package...?


----------



## Gen3115

Cromwell said:


> Seems alike we're getting additional Hellfire
> View attachment 648755



Is there any plan on getting the AGM-114L variant?


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Wait? F35B?
> Why not A, the air force model?
> Better range, peformance, more AAM inside weapon bay (sidekick rack).



TNI AU rarely go full berserk filling all the pylon with AAM like Amraam or Sidewinder, and if they want to deliver more bombs F16 is much better choices. F35B is natural choices for us actually

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

I had mixed feeling about it. Yes i am mostly happy that we gotta get this nice new shiny toy with full package and "exclusivity" prestige, especially after i look into Chinook vs Osprey comparison and it was a comparison between versatile knife vs rather flimsy longsword, yet nonetheless both are good toys that will boost our military capability. People are mostly look into the Chinook deal, me too included, but many also have this deep down wish for Osprey, as i also said in this forum some months ago, but went to discard the dream knowing it's cost, limited list of users and it's history of accidents.

Yet here we are, the unthinkable happened and it is quite good, congrats for TNI. But then i become worried that... they are willing to pour 2 billion USD for a non-priority acquisition, but then the other more debated projects are yet to be made clear, namely Chinook, Iver, KFX etc.. i'm worried that these projects will meet some "difficulties" cause the weird circumstance that Osprey are easy business while KFX project isn't? Nonetheless i can only look forward to it

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mandala

Alman tweeted recently that the Indonesian Government had awarded a contract to an aircraft manufacturer. So maybe it is a done deal.

Anyway the amount in the DSCA Notification will differ to the actual contract. For example the amount in the DSCA Notification of the Indonesian AH-64E was USD 1.42 Billion but the actual contract was at USD 500 Million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> TNI AU rarely go full berserk filling all the pylon with AAM like Amraam or Sidewinder, and if they want to deliver more bombs F16 is much better choices. F35B is natural choices for us actually


Well yeah...
But, I still hope we got A model too.
The most cheaper, best flight characteristic, and "gak nekoneko" of the three.


----------



## Indos

mandala said:


> Alman tweeted recently that the Indonesian Government had awarded a contract to an aircraft manufacturer. So maybe it is a done deal.
> 
> Anyway the amount in the DSCA Notification will differ to the actual contract. For example the amount in the DSCA Notification of the Indonesian AH-64E was USD 1.42 Billion but the actual contract was at USD 500 Million.



Can you show us a link saying that our Apache purchase is just 500 million USD ?


----------



## Cromwell

Whizzack said:


> Well.. how for has it progresses now...? Any pending issues that's may be delaying it...? Surely USG/Congress approval should not be one of those, if any...
> 
> 
> 
> The value of USD 1.72B, is that the actual cost of our Apache package...?


DCS means transaction goes to G to B, it's our Government directly with LM. So no need Conggres approval, the issue related with financing problem



Gen3115 said:


> Is there any plan on getting the AGM-114L variant?


All i can say we're getting more Hellfire, there Will be further batch


----------



## Chestnut

NEKONEKO said:


> Emang gaje, trus covid19 dipake buat ngeles narik karyawan DI balik ke Indonesia.
> 
> May I know which branch will get this osprey? Or it will be used for all branch?
> Ngarep buat pasmar.
> 
> Are we also planning to have chinook?


I doubt it, it was either this or the Chinook.



Cromwell said:


> You know i thought it wasn't serious and calculating the operational cost i thought we were getting CH-47F instead especially with that nice Boeing offsets offer to PT.DI, now we're getting FMS for 8 MV-22 instead


It's higher because it includes the life sustainment costs (life maintenance, spare parts, etc.) similar to the Apache deal which was $1.68B. This was done because the old defense minister never wanted to negotiate life sustainment packages and ends up with increasing maintenance costs each time they need to service something. Having something like this written on contract prevents that.


----------



## mandala

Indos said:


> Can you show us a link saying that our Apache purchase is just 500 million USD ?


*USA and Indonesia formalise AH-64E Apache deal*

By Greg Waldron

The USA will sell Indonesia eight Boeing AH-64E Apache Longbow helicopters in a deal worth $500 million.

https://www.flightglobal.com/usa-and-indonesia-formalise-ah-64e-apache-deal/110904.article

Other sources:

https://www.defenseworld.net/news/8...e_Helicopters_Worth__500_Million#.XwQj6-oxU0M

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-indonesia-helicopters-idUSBRE97P0CH20130826

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Whizzack said:


> The value of USD 1.72B, is that the actual cost of our Apache package...?


Yep, again it's that high because we went with the life sustainment package. Meaning Boeing would support the fleet throughout its entire length of service.


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> I doubt it, it was either this or the Chinook.
> 
> 
> It's higher because it includes the life sustainment costs (life maintenance, spare parts, etc.) similar to the Apache deal which was $1.68B. This was done because the old defense minister never wanted to negotiate life sustainment packages and ends up with increasing maintenance costs each time they need to service something. Having something like this written on contract prevents that.


We end up getting more US items. I Just saw " pagu anggaran " on F-16V & 2nd batch of C-130J ( this time FMS payment system instead of DCS) for Air Force and follow up order on AH-64E also unexpectedly " pagu anggaran " on Blackhawk for Army Aviation. The articles on them published in DSCA is imminent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Cromwell said:


> We end up getting more US items. I Just saw " pagu anggaran " on F-16V & 2nd batch of C-130J ( this time FMS pasien system instead of DCS) for Air Force and follow up order on AH-64E also unexpectedly " pagu anggaran " on Blackhawk


Personally, I'm glad Prabowo decided to negotiate Life Sustainment into the contract. This should be the standard from now on. You always see Slavaboos in other forums parroting off saying how operating Mi-26's is the more 'economical' option, but they'd quickly shut their mouths when you ask them about life sustainment because Russia never wants to include them up front. It's how they make their money, trap you in a deep maintenance sink hole.

Also, can you provide the link to those DSCA articles? 

Btw, at this point we should just forget about the Blackhawk and should opt to wait for the V-280 instead. The projected cost for them is apparently comparable to its present contemporaries (Blackhawk, Puma, Mi-8/17, etc.) and it would make a lot more sense to let the current Bell 412 airframes wear out. I'm sure Bell would likely agree to such a deal anyways seeing as it looks like they have quite the clout over at PTDI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

mandala said:


> *USA and Indonesia formalise AH-64E Apache deal*
> 
> By Greg Waldron
> 
> The USA will sell Indonesia eight Boeing AH-64E Apache Longbow helicopters in a deal worth $500 million.
> 
> https://www.flightglobal.com/usa-and-indonesia-formalise-ah-64e-apache-deal/110904.article
> 
> Other sources:
> 
> https://www.defenseworld.net/news/8...e_Helicopters_Worth__500_Million#.XwQj6-oxU0M
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-indonesia-helicopters-idUSBRE97P0CH20130826



I still believe the US gov official source than this news in Reuters who just said 500 million deal from unknown US official. But it can be that the contract will be done in steps with overall purchase will be in near 2 billion USD, including hundreds of hellfire missiles.


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> Personally, I'm glad Prabowo decided to negotiate Life Sustainment into the contract. This should be the standard from now on. You always see Slavaboos in other forums parroting off saying how operating Mi-26's is the more 'economical' option, but they'd quickly shut their mouths when you ask them about life sustainment because Russia never wants to include them up front. It's how they make their money, trap you in a deep maintenance sink hole.


Those slavaboos are going to cry Hard, Su-35 deal is in limbo and even no banks are going to facillitate BT-3F and follow up orders on BMP-3F, rumour as it is, there's talk on swaping this contract with FMS on LVTP-7

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chestnut

Indos said:


> I still believe the US gov official source than this news in Reuters who just said 500 million deal from unknown US official. But it can be that the contract will be done in steps with overall purchase will be in near 2 billion USD, including hundreds of hellfire missiles.


It would likely be lower than $1.68B for the original batch since we wouldn't need to pay for more infrastructure to be built. Similar to how the original Dutch deal for CH-47D's was a lot more than the current $308M deal for 12 CH-47F's.



Cromwell said:


> Those slavaboos are going to cry Hard, Su-35 deal is in limbo and even no banks are going to facillitate BT-3F and follow up orders on BMP-3F, rumour as it is, there's talk on swaping this contract with FMS on LVTP-7


Oh it will, you guys also realize that operating the Ospreys and the 2nd batch of Apaches means we'd have to retire the Hinds and the Hips as well right? They would just eat up the budget for the incoming airframes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> It would likely be lower than $1.68B for the original batch since we wouldn't need to pay for more infrastructure to be built. Similar to how the original Dutch deal for CH-47D's was a lot more than the current $308M deal for 12 CH-47F's.
> 
> 
> Oh it will, you guys also realize that operating the Ospreys and the 2nd batch of Apaches means we'd have to retire the Hinds and the Hips as well right? They would just eat up the budget for the incoming airframes.


There will be lots of slavaboos crybabies in local military forums when all of these made official

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> At least Army not shy away from procuring US arms through open source like this one. They had done before with Javelin and Apache acquisition
> 
> The problem is Navy seem not familiar enough with US arms...


They are frenchie lover maybe


Raduga said:


> you guys also should see , that $2 billion price tag is like what australia does with their defense procurement , it includes full package supporting equipment and also training ,logistic ,maintenance and technical service support for the chopper , that $2 billion is normal for such contract .


Full package with engine etc also the GUN !



HellFireIndo said:


> KFX project


Some said the people in top doubt about korean capability or also we want see are korean really will share the tech that promised so we "kelupaan bayar" as a strategy

About kfx is very mang wild speculation though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Look in the brightside guys, having 8 MV-22's with all relevant support infrastructure built on the get go means that the MV-22 would likely become the standard heavy lift across the entire service. If the Air Force wants to get the Chinook they would have to pay for a contract within a similar ballpark of the MV-22 deal, because that means they'd have to pay for a completely new support infrastructure to be built as well instead of piggy-backing off the Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> Look in the brightside guys, having 8 MV-22's with all relevant support infrastructure built on the get go means that the MV-22 would likely become the standard heavy lift across the entire service. If the Air Force wants to get the Chinook they would have to pay for a contract within a similar ballpark of the MV-22 deal, because that means they'd have to pay for a completely new support infrastructure to be built as well instead of piggy-backing off the Army.



More likely it Will be the Navy who Will piggyback the army in near future for their heavy lift Rotorcraft transport infrastructure. No Marines and Sailor in the world would dare to say no to Osprey afterall, they would love it especially the Spec ops units.


----------



## Lasa-X

Ruhnama said:


> They are frenchie lover maybe
> 
> Full package with engine etc also the GUN !
> 
> 
> Some said the people in top doubt about korean capability or also we want see are korean really will share the tech that promised so we "kelupaan bayar" as a strategy
> 
> About kfx is very mang wild speculation though


Well I don't buy it if they doubt about Korean capability. Because the reality said other wise. Indonesia was the first customer for Wong Bee and GE variant a/c. Also Chiron manpads.

Now suddenly doubting Korean capability, the country that basicaly still in war so they need the best weapon system they can buy/make. With bunch of industrial bases to support the weapon systems project.

Not that I'm a korean fans but doubting korean capability is 'merendahkan' for me.

Better use another term, like 'man, we love to make our own airplane but our last menhan didn't care' or 'sorry bro, my govmt doesn't have money but also doesn't wanna get dragged to mahkamah arbitrase internasional'


----------



## Nike

Lasa-X said:


> Well I don't buy it if they doubt about Korean capability. Because the reality said other wise. Indonesia was the first customer for Wong Bee and GE variant a/c. Also Chiron manpads.
> 
> Now suddenly doubting Korean capability, the country that basicaly still in war so they need the best weapon system they can buy/make. With bunch of industrial bases to support the weapon systems project.
> 
> Not that I'm a korean fans but doubting korean capability is 'merendahkan' for me.
> 
> Better use another term, like 'man, we love to make our own airplane but our last menhan didn't care' or 'sorry bro, my govmt doesn't have money but also doesn't wanna get dragged to mahkamah arbitrase internasional'



The last def minister is someone who doesnt like to do his jobs as def minister albeit he is a retired general. Prabowo on other hand he volunteer himself for the jobs in first place and he kind of people who love the jobs with passion (not to mention he bring several of his old friend who part of defense planner in Susilo era). There Will be lot of deal being talked with our South Korean friend regarding this KFX projects and deal to soothe them.


----------



## NEKONEKO

umigami said:


> gak nekoneko


lol ok.



Chestnut said:


> I doubt it, it was either this or the Chinook.





Chestnut said:


> the standard heavy lift across the entire service.


I hope so.


----------



## Cromwell

Ruhnama said:


> They are frenchie lover maybe
> 
> Full package with engine etc also the GUN !
> 
> 
> Some said the people in top doubt about korean capability or also we want see are korean really will share the tech that promised so we "kelupaan bayar" as a strategy
> 
> About kfx is very mang wild speculation though


Certain French aspects will remain intact within our Armed Forces especially The Navy but Russian & Chinese will fade away


----------



## Soman45

so we got additional 192 Hellfire missiles?





https://www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg/FR-2020-07-01/pdf/2020-14111.pdf

With so many Hellfire....is there any interest to equipped our Hydra rockets with APKWS?


----------



## san.geuk

Cromwell said:


> We end up getting more US items. I Just saw " pagu anggaran " on F-16V & 2nd batch of C-130J ( this time FMS payment system instead of DCS) for Air Force and follow up order on AH-64E also unexpectedly " pagu anggaran " on Blackhawk for Army Aviation. The articles on them published in DSCA is imminent



this is great news indeed after osprey, our army try become more hitech and update with modern warfare, can you tell me sir how much we get for blackhawk?


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> The last def minister is someone who doesnt like to do his jobs as def minister albeit he is a retired general. Prabowo on other hand he volunteer himself for the jobs in first place and he kind of people who love the jobs with passion (not to mention he bring several of his old friend who part of defense planner in Susilo era). There Will be lot of deal being talked with our South Korean friend regarding this KFX projects and deal to soothe them.


And submarines, rumour speaks that after 2nd batch of DSME 1400, we will seek ones more advance with AIP and missile, the priorities on the list are Germany Type-214 & SK DSME 2000



san.geuk said:


> this is great news indeed after osprey, our army try become more hitech and update with modern warfare, can you tell me sir how much we get for blackhawk?


8 - 12 but likely just 8 there Will be follow up order though

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Certain French aspects will remain intact within our Armed Forces especially The Navy but Russian & Chinese will fade away



Air Force will follow US centric mode, Army still retain their West European model counterpart especially German and US model.


Soman45 said:


> so we got additional 192 Hellfire missiles?
> View attachment 648796
> 
> https://www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg/FR-2020-07-01/pdf/2020-14111.pdf
> 
> With so many Hellfire....is there any interest to equipped our Hydra rockets with APKWS?



Local Made rockets, and trying to get technology from Turkey to provide guided precision units for such rockets.



Cromwell said:


> Certain French aspects will remain intact within our Armed Forces especially The Navy but Russian & Chinese will fade away



French position is rather precarious as Italy and Nordic countries OEM likely wanted to topple their position


----------



## Chestnut

Calling it right now guys, either the additional Apache order would include more airframes than the speculated 8 (looking at 16) or they would include more weapon fit outs for the ones that are already in operation.

And before someone tells me we can't afford it. Any additional Apache order would not cost $1.68B. The majority of that money in the original contract went to support and infrastructure. Any follow on order does not have to include that since they would just use the infrastructure that's already been built. Freeing up money for either additional airframes or weapons packages.

Example:
https://www.dsca.mil/major-arms-sales/united-arab-emirates-ch-47f-chinook-helicopters

This is the original UAE Chinook deal for 16 CH-47F's valued at $2B. This includes Life Sustainment and Support along with all other associated support costs.

https://www.dsca.mil/major-arms-sales/united-arab-emirates-uae-ch-47f-chinook-cargo-helicopters

This was last year's follow on order for 10 additional CH-47F's valued at $803M. Notice the wide discrepancy between 16 Chinooks and 10 Chinooks. That discrepancy is where all the support costs was supposed to go had they needed to buy another Life Sustainment Package.


----------



## Nike

Btw what is novel with Osprey, they can go to insert troops in Sarawak or Sabah from Jakarta and fly again to Indonesian territory without the need to refuelling. This is a fatal attraction for the Army command in certain archipelagic country who keeps frustating when the need to deploying their Rotorcraft units is a hassle.

Just look at their combat radius and compared to Chinook then you can see why mobility is very important in Islands country such as Indonesia. Just based them in Semarang and they can reach almost all of our territory within hours. There is no need to rebase the logistic footprint anymore and including flying the crew and spare part when deployment time came (cost tak terlihat) and it Will be cheaper in the long run.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> Calling it right now guys, either the additional Apache order would include more airframes than the speculated 8 (looking at 16) or they would include more weapon fit outs for the ones that are already in operation.
> 
> And before someone tells me we can't afford it. Any additional Apache order would not cost $1.68B. The majority of that money in the original contract went to support and infrastructure. Any follow on order does not have to include that since they would just use the infrastructure that's already been built. Freeing up money for either additional airframes or weapons packages.
> 
> Example:
> https://www.dsca.mil/major-arms-sales/united-arab-emirates-ch-47f-chinook-helicopters
> 
> This is the original UAE Chinook deal for 16 CH-47F's valued at $2B. This includes Life Sustainment and Support along with all other associated support costs.
> 
> https://www.dsca.mil/major-arms-sales/united-arab-emirates-uae-ch-47f-chinook-cargo-helicopters
> 
> This was last year's follow on order for 10 additional CH-47F's valued at $803M. Notice the wide discrepancy between 16 Chinooks and 10 Chinooks. That discrepancy is where all the support costs was supposed to go had they needed to buy another Life Sustainment Package.


There was a Lieutenant Colonel did say 11th Squadron to be made complete ( 16 unit) and provision to raise another Squadron



Nike said:


> Air Force will follow US centric mode, Army still retain their West European model counterpart especially German and US model.
> 
> 
> Local Made rockets, and trying to get technology from Turkey to provide guided precision units for such rockets.
> 
> 
> 
> French position is rather precarious as Italy and Nordic countries OEM likely wanted to topple their position


We're shaping our military truly in NATO style

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> There was a Lieutenant Colonel did say 11th Squadron to be made complete ( 16 unit) and provision to raise another Squadron
> 
> 
> We're shaping our military truly in NATO style



Thats why we send tonnes of our younger officers to schooling in various forts in US

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Quite fitting this all came after 4th of July.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280217339829633024

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aghost132483

ID : I'll buy SU-35
USA : Don't buy SU-35 you violate CAATSA, I'll give you F-16V full squadron
ID : But I need heavy fighter, if not then give me F-35
USA : You can't have F-35, I'll give you V-22 Osprey, just don't buy SU-35


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> More likely it Will be the Navy who Will piggyback the army in near future for their heavy lift Rotorcraft transport infrastructure. No Marines and Sailor in the world would dare to say no to Osprey afterall, they would love it especially the Spec ops units.









Maybe kormar like it


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Navy invites bids to build hangar for unmanned aviation squadron*
by Ridzwan Rahmat







A ScanEagle UAV, similar to the one that will be operated by the Indonesian Navy. (Boeing)

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) has issued a public tender inviting bids to build a dedicated hangar for its newly established unmanned naval aviation squadron.

As reported by _Janes_ in July 2018, the new formation is known as Skuadron Udara 700 (Aviation Squadron 700), and it has been established to operate, and maintain the TNI-AL’s unmanned aviation capabilities including the impending donations of ScanEagle unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) from the US government.

A scan of the tender that was provided to _Janes_ on 6 July revealed a total contract value of IDR6,224,864,000 (USD430,000) for the hangar’s design consultation, and construction. The facility will be built at Juanda in Surabaya, and it will be used primarily to store, and maintain the UAVs, and their related equipment. Juanda is also home to the TNI-AL’s naval aviation headquarters.

Companies intending to submit bids for the project must be financially solvent, be led by an experienced management team, and be able to demonstrate evidence of technical competency in building similar facilities, as stated in the tender.

https://www.janes.com/defence-news/...o-build-hangar-for-unmanned-aviation-squadron


----------



## Cromwell

Aghost132483 said:


> ID : I'll buy SU-35
> USA : Don't buy SU-35 you violate CAATSA, I'll give you F-16V full squadron
> ID : But I need heavy fighter, if not then give me F-35
> USA : You can't have F-35, I'll give you V-22 Osprey, just don't buy SU-35


Actually we can, been talked since around 2008. I thought everyone has read the document i posted Last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gen3115

Cromwell said:


> Actually we can, been talked since around 2008. I thought everyone has read the document i posted Last year.



IMO, we should get F-35's once the F-16 A/B MLU's airframe hours wear out since they're already quite aged anyway, F-35 prices should be more affordable by then in terms of acquisition and maybe even CPFH. Unless we want to extend their life and upgrade to or buy more F-16V's if thats still even possible by then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Gen3115 said:


> IMO, we should get F-35's once the F-16 A/B MLU's airframe hours wear out since they're already quite aged anyway, F-35 prices should be more affordable by then in terms of acquisition and maybe even CPFH. Unless we want to extend their life and upgrade to or buy more F-16V's if thats still even possible by then


Yes, It's just idk whether we are acquiring F-35A or F-35B for our future acquisition


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> Yes, It's just idk whether we are acquiring F-35A or F-35B for our future acquisition


I'm dreaming for future lph to be equipped with F-35B and MV-22 tho lmao. I receive some wild rumour stated that there will be lph procurement in the future. The contender is Juan Carlos class and Trieste. Perhaps anyone can confirm this?


----------



## kooppyyy

Cromwell said:


> Actually we can, been talked since around 2008. I thought everyone has read the document i posted Last year.


Urgh I'm getting so tired refuting that point "U.s wOnT AlLoWed iNdOneSia to bUy F-35" whoever said it next, failed to see the bigger picture and the dynamism in geopolitics. 



Nike said:


> Btw what is novel with Osprey, they can go to insert troops in Sarawak or Sabah from Jakarta and fly again to Indonesian territory without the need to refuelling. This is a fatal attraction for the Army command in certain archipelagic country who keeps frustating when the need to deploying their Rotorcraft units is a hassle.
> 
> Just look at their combat radius and compared to Chinook then you can see why mobility is very important in Islands country such as Indonesia. Just based them in Semarang and they can reach almost all of our territory within hours. There is no need to rebase the logistic footprint anymore and including flying the crew and spare part when deployment time came (cost tak terlihat) and it Will be cheaper in the long run.
> 
> View attachment 648797


Yep, reminded me that before the 1998 financial crisis the army was seriously looking into procuring their own C-130.


----------



## Gen3115

Cromwell said:


> Yes, It's just idk whether we are acquiring F-35A or F-35B for our future acquisition



IMO, I would rather we go initially go with F-35A since its cheaper and has more payload and range, unless we actually have clear ambitions to have VTOL jets onboard LHD's which I doubt, even if we do have those ambitions though we could probably get F-35B's in another batch like what some F-35 operators are doing (Italy, S.Korea, Japan). We're not like Singapore that is going to run on only 2 airbases in the 2030's, we still have lots of Type A and B airbases that aren't hosting any assets right now. The F-35B also has more complicated and strict basing requirements compared to the F-35A (strengthened pavements + landings pads for VTOL ops) which means you need to pour more money into the supporting infrastructure, but there is still a good reason to get F-35B's especially if you want to be able operate them out of smaller airfields with less than 8000 foot runways which we have a lot of.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Building on to what @Gen3115 said, fielding F-35B's would also only work if we also have a ship that is fast enough to launch them as well. Most people don't realize that you can't simply place an SVTOL aircraft onto a flat top and expect it to launch. You need to be of a certain speed to be able to create enough lift to support the take off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Kansel said:


> I'm dreaming for future lph to be equipped with F-35B and MV-22 tho lmao. I receive some wild rumour stated that there will be lph procurement in the future. The contender is Juan Carlos class and Trieste. Perhaps anyone can confirm this?


Well there's a plan on that on OEF but still long way to go, way too long might even take a decade or more ahead



kooppyyy said:


> Urgh I'm getting so tired refuting that point "U.s wOnT AlLoWed iNdOneSia to bUy F-35" whoever said it next, failed to see the bigger picture and the dynamism in geopolitics.
> 
> Yep, reminded me that before the 1998 financial crisis the army was seriously looking into procuring their own C-130.


Politics are mobile not constant. There part people often forget


----------



## Nike

*Kerjasama Taktis TNI AU dan TNI AL*



*Belajar dari Perang Pasifik*

*TNI AL dan TNI AU Laksanakan Kerja Sama Taktis (Kersamtis)

D*alam rangka mewujudkan prajurit yang profesional sera berkualitas, unsur TNI AL KRI Diponegoro (DPN)-365 dan unsur TNI AU Pesawat Udara (Pesud) Boeing 737-200 melaksanakan Kerja Sama Taktis (Kersamtis).

Kegiatan kersamtis dilaksanakan di dua tempat yaitu di atas KRI DPN-365 yang dipantau langsung Komandan Gugus Tempur Laut (Danguspurla) Komando Armada (Koarmada) II Laksamana Pertama (Laksma) TNI Rahmat Eko Rahardjo.

Kemudian kersamtis yang juga dilaksanakan di Markas Komando Operasi TNI Angkatan Udara (Makoopsau) II yang dihadiri dan dipantau Asops Pangkoopsau II Kolonel PNB Eko Sujatmiko.

“_Rangkaian kegiatan yang dilaksanakan ini bertujuan untuk meningkatkan kemampuan dan keterampilan awak KRI DPN-365 serta interintegrasi kerja sama taktis antara KRI dan Pesud dalam pelaksanaan tugas-tugas operasional,_” kata Danguspurla Koarmada II dilansir VIVA Militer dari situs resmi TNI AL Selasa 7 Juli 2020.



Rahmat Eko juga menambahkan bahwa kerjasama antara KRI dan Pesawat Udara harus selalu terjalin secara optimal guna pencapaian tugas pokok TNI AL. Hal ini dilakukan karena TNI AL selaku komponen utama garda terdepan pertahanan negara di laut.

Sementara itu Pesawat Udara TNI AU sebagai garda terdepan komponen pertahanan di udara. Laksma TNI Rahmat Eko mengungkapkan bahwa aspek yang mendorong dilaksanakannya latihan ini adalah belajar dari pengalaman sejarah.

Pada saat itu di mana peran pesawat udara dalam operasi laut mulai terbukti keampuhannya dalam peristiwa penting pada perang Pasifik, tepatnya di pertempuran Midway pada tahun 1942. Saat itu, kekuatan armada angkatan laut Amerika Serikat dan Jepang tidak pernah bertemu atau saling berhadapan.

“_Kerugian yang sangat besar dialami oleh angkatan laut Jepang dengan tenggelamnya armada kapal induk mereka. Akibat serangan udara yang dilakukan oleh pesawat-pesawat tempur yang berpangkalan di kapal induk Amerika Serikat,_” ungkapnya.

* ★ VIVAnews *


----------



## Alex898

Alman just tweeted that according to his source, the Osprey doesn't meet our operational requirement and technical specification.


----------



## san.geuk

I don't know who Alman source is, but the article said our own goverment requested it, the deal consist of sparepart,training and sustainable lifetime support

Although i'm kinda agree about high price, perhaps mindef has better idea with their procurement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

He is a Francophile


----------



## Soman45

wait....please enlighten me how come the osprey doesn't meet user requirement when we are the one who requested it? for this one...Alman tweet seems doesn't make any sense to me


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> He is a Francophile


Idk about his occupation now but he serves European mainly France & Netherlands interests to us.


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Idk about his occupation now but he serves European mainly France & Netherlands interests to us.



France, UK and Netherlands can't do shit when shit hit the fan against us, only US of A and her immediate allies in the region like Oz, South Korea, Japan can give us immediate support if we are ever need it. Thats why i propose a commonality in weapon system with them (starting from weapons system, battlefield management, ammunition, logistic handling system management and so on).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

The US will not release a DSCA Notification if there is no serious request. I don"t know why everyone eats up everything what Alman tweeted. He's been wrong a couple of times. Funny thing is he always speaks of commonality but he is in favor for Rafale. Thats not consistent of him. Lol.

Remember that he tweeted before that there will be no new contract in 2020. Looks like he is wrong again.


----------



## Raduga

from lembaga keris / kompas


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> The US will not release a DSCA Notification if there is no serious request. I don"t know why everyone eats up everything what Alman tweeted. He's been wrong a couple of times. Funny thing is he always speaks of commonality but he is in favor for Rafale. Thats not consistent of him. Lol.
> 
> Remember that he tweeted before that there will be no new contract in 2020. Looks like he is wrong again.



Like the one who in charge of release information doesnt have works to do at all. Before DCSA release, any interested countries can get the information of the said system, RFI can be gained through OEM (and though sales through FMS is not directly Linked to the OEM, no OEM Will refuse such request) serious proposal gained through the paperworks, FMS can be initiated and then they will notified the DCSA to follow up the procedure for the process. DCSA will handle all the logistic issue and technical procedure until the said system can reach the level of operational readiness. That's why FMS is quite expensive initially compared to Western European direct style purchasing but the life cycle cost and other hidden cost can be avoided at long term.



Raduga said:


> from lembaga keris / kompas



Pesawat angkut? Some serious play of words here, LoL.


----------



## polanski

Indonesia cleared to buy eight MV-22 Osprey worths $2 billion: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...d-to-buy-eight-mv-22-osprey-worths-2-billion/


----------



## Indos

Soman45 said:


> wait....please enlighten me how come the osprey doesn't meet user requirement when we are the one who requested it? for this one...Alman tweet seems doesn't make any sense to me



Maybe he wanted to say that the acquisition is not based on the requirement and proper calculation, but more on kick back. He just want to said it softly. I think it is what he means after I look on his tweet.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280615758913921025


----------



## Gen3115

Indos said:


> Maybe he wanted to say that the acquisition is not based on the requirement and proper calculation, but more on kick back. He just want to said it softly. I think it is what he means after I look on his tweet.



How the hell is there kick back in a US FMS acquisition, US FMS are hard to be corrupted or bribed since its the most transparent way of acquisition there is, the whole reason a DSCA notification exists is to provide transparency for FMS acquisitions, thats why they always state the overall value and even the contractors involved

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Gen3115 said:


> How the hell is there kick back in a US FMS acquisition, US FMS are hard to be corrupted or bribed since its the most transparent way of acquisition there is, the whole reason a DSCA notification exists is to provide transparency for FMS acquisitions, thats why they always state the overall value and even the contractors involved



Like the Rafale or Gripen deals is free of corruption and sweetener


----------



## Ruhnama

mandala said:


> The US will not release a DSCA Notification if there is no serious request. I don"t know why everyone eats up everything what Alman tweeted. He's been wrong a couple of times. Funny thing is he always speaks of commonality but he is in favor for Rafale. Thats not consistent of him. Lol.
> 
> Remember that he tweeted before that there will be no new contract in 2020. Looks like he is wrong again.


Likely some poeple believe his word because some people have contacted (or maybe he also appeared in some WAG discussion etc) also people trust him bcoz his background former janes.


----------



## Indos

Gen3115 said:


> How the hell is there kick back in a US FMS acquisition, US FMS are hard to be corrupted or bribed since its the most transparent way of acquisition there is, the whole reason a DSCA notification exists is to provide transparency for FMS acquisitions, thats why they always state the overall value and even the contractors involved



It is the most transparent, yes. But the possibility for that is still there. Dont be naive. If it doesnt meet the requirement but we still request it so there is something fishy there.

But we dont know who the source is so just see it as speculation.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> It is the most transparent, yes. But the possibility for that is still there. Dont be naive. If it doesnt meet the requirement but we still request it so there is something fishy there.
> 
> But we dont know who the source is so just see it as speculation.



And you based your argument from someone tweet, hello???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

I found someone who chat wiyh helvas (likely i cant sent the picture) but actually it is kemenhan accept it in 2020 for this deal.

Sorry if i only maybe tell this. (Takut ngelanggar batasan ane)

Actually kemenhan want to calming down netizen because the condition like Cov19 but govt buy premium aircraft is like making people debating etc.


----------



## umigami

Ruhnama said:


> I found someone who chat wiyh helvas (likely i cant sent the picture) but actually it is kemenhan accept it in 2020 for this deal.
> 
> Sorry if i only maybe tell this. (Takut ngelanggar batasan ane)


What are you talking about?
Betulin tulisannya gan, bingung gw


----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> And you based your argument from someone tweet, hello???



Thats why I said it is still in speculation. @Chestnut as some one in the industry has already explained about our armed force acquisition process which is still not clear of bribery yet. Even you also acknowledge that.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Pembelian apache kemarin ada kasus korupsinya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

umigami said:


> What are you talking about?
> Betulin tulisannya gan, bingung gw


Intinya, ada orang chat ama AH trus kata AH itu kontrak dari Feb 2020, dan itu cuman miskom kemenhan saja. Mungkin itu kemenhan mau menenangkan warga supaya tdk ramai. Banyak yg ribut karena bandingin ini osprey dgn Chinook lah atau juga bandingin harga osprey dgn harga iver serta ada yg anggep buang duit dah tau lagi covid19

Dah itu dulu deh


----------



## umigami

Ruhnama said:


> Intinya, ada orang chat ama AH trus kata AH itu kontrak dari Feb 2020, dan itu cuman miskom kemenhan saja. Mungkin itu kemenhan mau menenangkan warga supaya tdk ramai. Banyak yg ribut karena bandingin ini osprey dgn Chinook lah atau juga bandingin harga osprey dgn harga iver serta ada yg anggep buang duit dah tau lagi covid19
> 
> Dah itu dulu deh


Yang miscom itu maksudnya:
1. Miscom antara kemenhan dengan DSCA, sebenarnya ga minta persetujuan. Atau
2. AH yg miscom soal tak memenuhi requirement 
???


----------



## Raduga

NEKONEKO said:


> Pembelian apache kemarin ada kasus korupsinya.


yeah brigjen teddy


----------



## Ruhnama

umigami said:


> Yang miscom itu maksudnya:
> 1. Miscom antara kemenhan dengan DSCA, sebenarnya ga minta persetujuan. Atau
> 2. AH yg miscom soal tak memenuhi requirement
> ???


Miskom di org dlem kemenhan. Sebenernya ini *dah deal dri feb 20*. Cuman org2 di kemenhan pingin nenangin masyarakat tapi malah jdi salah paham seakan2 kemenhan ga mau ini barang.


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> Yang miscom itu maksudnya:
> 1. Miscom antara kemenhan dengan DSCA, sebenarnya ga minta persetujuan. Atau
> 2. AH yg miscom soal tak memenuhi requirement
> ???


i believe he was meant to point at my previous post with koran kompas screenshot , the kemenhan was actually already signed the contract, yet they still denied about it(even though the contract will be arranged as per available loan/budget, so it will not truly $2 billion as DSCA mentioned).

sebener nya masyarakat sini yang kurang paparan aja , $2 billion full package same full service masa hidup itu udah wajar , cuma kan kontrak kontrak sebelum nya kalo disini beli ngeteng , alias cuman maparin harga barang doang , ya jadi nya keliatan murah, coba liat proyekan australi kaya fregat , helikopter ,dan kapal selem yang jumlah nya ga seberapa tapi nilai kontrak hampir nyentuh sebesar anggaran kemenhan kita , ya karena mereka juga masukin biaya pendukung , training ,maintenance, operasional untuk semasa hidup itu alutsista ke dalam biaya procurement juga.

https://www.defensenews.com/naval/2...-frigate-contract-here-are-the-build-details/





2,8 billion per fregat tapi udah full package untuk support semasa hidup itu kapal .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## umigami

Ruhnama said:


> Miskom di org dlem kemenhan. Sebenernya ini *dah deal dri feb 20*. Cuman org2 di kemenhan pingin nenangin masyarakat tapi malah jdi salah paham seakan2 kemenhan ga mau ini barang.


So that AH tweet kind of "memperkeruh suasana" huh...


----------



## Rayadipa

Ruhnama said:


> Miskom di org dlem kemenhan. Sebenernya ini *dah deal dri feb 20*. Cuman org2 di kemenhan pingin nenangin masyarakat tapi malah jdi salah paham seakan2 kemenhan ga mau ini barang.



Gw masih gk ngerti tentang maksud "nenangin masyarakat" , jadi maksudnya sebenarnya barangnya udh deal, tapi kemenhan belum mau buka ke masyarakat karena takut dikira "pemborosan" atau "tidak sensitif" di masa covid ini ?


----------



## Raduga

most people dont understand that each ministry already have a part of its own budget , no matter how much you put into covid-19 relieves if the budget is mismanaged like the "kalung antivirus" it wouldn't do shit to change the situtation .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## umigami

Rayadipa said:


> Gw masih gk ngerti tentang maksud "nenangin masyarakat" , jadi maksudnya sebenarnya barangnya udh deal, tapi kemenhan belum mau buka ke masyarakat karena takut dikira "pemborosan" atau "tidak sensitif" di masa covid ini ?


I think this situation just gonna die down eventually. Almost no major local news channel pick this DSCA news


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> I think this situation just gonna get down eventually. Almost no major local news channel don't pick this DSCA news


heeh palingan seminggu juga udah pudar itu berita , banyak orang awam sama formiler baru yang kaget dengan nilai $2 billion ........... mungkin kalo tiba tiba kedepan nya dana atau alokasi yang dianggarkan AD untuk proyekan SAM/ABM dipaparkan malah bisa lebih bikin kejang kejang lagi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> I think this situation just gonna die down eventually. Almost no major local news channel pick this DSCA news


Because most of major military local news is biased

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

@Kansel what I mean is ordinary local news (metro, tipiwan, etc)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

umigami said:


> I think this situation just gonna die down eventually. Almost no major local news channel pick this DSCA news


----------



## Chestnut

Indos said:


> Thats why I said it is still in speculation. @Chestnut as some one in the industry has already explained about our armed force acquisition process which is still not clear of bribery yet. Even you also acknowledge that.


And I also said that unlike European, Russian, or South Korean deals; American ones are notoriously hard to corrupt. Don't mince my words please.



NEKONEKO said:


> Pembelian apache kemarin ada kasus korupsinya.


Which happened on our end where the General misappropriated money on his own. I doubt Boeing or the US government had anything to do with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Indos said:


>


I said almost right?
Dan coba perhatikan, gaungnya tetap ga terasa kan di publik awam. Klo military enthusiasts sih iya..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

Indos said:


> It is the most transparent, yes. But the possibility for that is still there. Dont be naive. If it doesnt meet the requirement but we still request it so there is something fishy there.
> 
> But we dont know who the source is so just see it as speculation.





NEKONEKO said:


> Pembelian apache kemarin ada kasus korupsinya.



From what I know, the Brigjen Teddy case is him redirecting and misappropriating our own funds and its not a bribe or kickback case where you have an OEM bribing officials here so we would prefer their products. Corruption is corruption, but misappropriating funds and bribing are 2 different forms of corruption.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Not saying that there were no bribes involved as that's just business as usual here. What really irks off corruptors when it comes to US deals is that it is harder to misappropriate, mark up, or redirect funds when everything is laid out in a public press release and an online copy of the contract can be looked up or obtained using a FOIA (Freedom of Information Act) request to the US State Department.

https://www.antaranews.com/berita/1...-osprey-mantan-sekjen-kemhan-klaim-sepihak-as

The funny thing about this article that I know and not a lot of people do is that this Heavy Lift contract has been a back and forth issue with MinDef and the US as far back as 2018 and beyond. But this article makes it look like there was no serious intent to purchase them when I know for a fact that they only started to talk to Bell after a few hiccups in the discussions with Boeing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> And I also said that unlike European, Russian, or South Korean deals; American ones are notoriously hard to corrupt. Don't mince my words please.
> 
> 
> Which happened on our end where the General misappropriated money on his own. I doubt Boeing or the US government had anything to do with it.



You (foreigner) do corruption in US soil involved their own company, then they Will after you even to the ends of the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

umigami said:


> I said almost right?
> Dan coba perhatikan, gaungnya tetap ga terasa kan di publik awam. Klo military enthusiasts sih iya..



It is just posted 1 hour ago, we need to see how this news goes viral. As far as I know, general public dont read newspaper much, but dont understate online news and Youtube. 

We may miss watching a news on TV but in this online and Youtube era the exact news can roll on again and again as most Indonesian have smartphone already. Maybe it can be a big topic next week on Karni Ilyas show, so we need to see for another 1-2 weeks to see the effect but the tone made by Kompas is already bad for this acquisition plan.


----------



## Chestnut

Honestly we should take this as a lesson in transparency. The US being transparent with the DSCA means they can abet blame as they had laid everything out in the open. MinDef not making it publicly known for over 2 years that they were talking to Bell as a counter to the Chinook deal ended up with them having to awkwardly explain to the public and deflect blame. This leads to articles and misquotes like the ones above an AH's tweet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*RI Mau Bikin 3 Kapal Selam Lagi, Nasibnya di Tangan Prabowo*

08 Juli 2020





Uji coba kapal selam KRI Alugoro (all photos : PAL)

Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia - Pembangunan 3 kapal selam baru di Indonesia sudah direncanakan akan dibuat kembali sebagai fase kedua pengadaan kapal selam di bawah pesanan Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan). Sempat direncanakan pembangunan kapal selam ke-4, 5 dan 6 yang akan dibangun di PT PAL Surabaya.

Kontrak pengadaan kapal selam yang ke 4, 5, dan 6 sempat diteken pada 12 April 2019 oleh menteri pertahanan sebelumnya. Bagaimana dengan kebijakan menteri pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto saat ini?

Sebelumnya dua kapal selam yaitu KRI Nagapasa-403 dan KRI Ardadedali-404 dikirimkan ke Kemenhan pada Agustus 2017 dan Mei 2018. Kedua kapal dibuat di galangan DSME, Geoje, Gyeongsang Selatan, Korea Selatan. Sedangkan kapal selam ketiga Kapal Selam ALugoro-405 yang dibuat di PT PAL Surabaya sudah berhasil dibuat dan lolos tes menyelam, dan rencananya akhir 2020 akan diserahkan ke Kemenhan.

Direktur Utama PT PAL Indonesia Budiman Saleh sempat menyinggung soal nasib kontrak pengadaan kapal selam fase kedua sebanyak 3 unit, termasuk soal permasalahan anggaran.






"Pada 2020 ini kita fokus untuk menyelesaikan unit kapal selam ke 4, 5, dan 6, untuk itu kami berharap adanya kepastian tentang penambahan kekurangan dana PMN Rp 1,7 triliun," kata Budiman Februari 2020 lalu.

Selain akan memproduksi 3 kapal selam tersebut, PT PAL Indonesia masih akan memproduksi sekitar 6 kapal selam lagi, sehingga nantinya Indonesia punya 12 unit kapal selam buatan dalam negeri.

Rencana produksi kapal selam di Indonesia dalam jumlah besar sudah digariskan oleh Kemenhan sebelum era Menhan Prabowo. Dalam laporan tahunan Ditjen Potensi Pertahanan 2018 menunjukkan rencana tersebut

"Program Kapal Selam akan dilanjutkan ke tahap kedua, dengan pembuatan kapal selam ke-4 hingga ke-6. Pada tahap ini, proporsi PT. PAL dalam proses produksi diproyeksikan untuk semakin membesar, di mana Kapal Selam ke-6 sudah dibuat sepenuhnya di PT. PAL," jelas laporan itu.

Dari sisi PT PAL Indonesia selaku perusahaan pembuat, sejak awal sudah bersiap. Mereka menegaskan pengembangan kapal selam bagian dari rencana perusahaan, termasuk kapal-kapal lainnya.

"Perusahaan ke depan akan terus berinovasi mengembangkan berbagai tipe kapal perang, termasuk pengembangan lanjutan dari Kapal KCR 60 M, Kapal PKR, Kapal LPD 124 M, dan Kapal Selam Nagapasa Class," jelas PT PAL dalam laman resminya.

(CNBC)


----------



## Indos

Chestnut said:


> Not saying that there were no bribes involved as that's just business as usual here. What really irks off corruptors when it comes to US deals is that it is harder to misappropriate, mark up, or redirect funds when everything is laid out in a public press release and an online copy of the contract can be looked up or obtained using a FOIA (Freedom of Information Act) request to the US State Department.
> 
> https://www.antaranews.com/berita/1...-osprey-mantan-sekjen-kemhan-klaim-sepihak-as
> 
> The funny thing about this article that I know and not a lot of people do is that this Heavy Lift contract has been a back and forth issue with MinDef and the US as far back as 2018 and beyond. But this article makes it look like there was no serious intent to purchase them when I know for a fact that they only started to talk to Bell after a few hiccups in the discussions with Boeing.



Thats why public (media and expert) should be critical on the price to know whether there is indeed mark up. And from I read on that US official statement about the contract value, the explanation is still quite general and we dont know the exact detail yet.

From previous experience on that AW helicopter deal, many (in PDF) has raised that there is corruption going on, but as always some members here always support the acquisition and blaim other member who raised the issue as not really understand the real specs and so on and so on. And it is proven that it has already become corruption case and look like some big man are involved since BPK is weirdly not yet audited the acquisition and KPK is still waiting BPK valuation until Today. 

And those Apache corruption is about 12 million USD is quite big. How come he can get that 12 million USD without using markup method ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Thats why public (media and expert) should be critical on the price to know whether there is indeed mark up. And from I read on that US official statement about the contract value, the explanation is still quite general and we dont know the exact detail yet.
> 
> From previous experience on that AW helicopter deal, many (in PDF) has raised that there is corruption going on, but as always some members here always support the acquisition and blaim other member who raised the issue as not really understand the real specs and so on and so on. And it is proven that it has already become corruption case and look like some big man are involved since BPK is weirdly not yet audited the acquisition and KPK is still waiting BPK valuation until Today.
> 
> And those Apache corruption is about 12 million USD is quite big. How come he can get that 12 million USD without using markup method ?



Where the case is going now? Why they not implicated both Boeing and Agusta Westland? Why Indonesia not going to banned them?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> Where the case is going now? Why they not implicated both Boeing and Agusta Westland? Why Indonesia not going to banned them?



The AW case is not finished yet, and if there is corruption usually it uses broker company from Indonesia, not directly from them.


----------



## san.geuk

umigami said:


> I said almost right?
> Dan coba perhatikan, gaungnya tetap ga terasa kan di publik awam. Klo military enthusiasts sih iya..





Indos said:


> It is just posted 1 hour ago, we need to see how this news goes viral. As far as I know, general public dont read newspaper much, but dont understate online news and Youtube.
> We may miss watching a news on TV but in this online and Youtube era the exact news can roll on again and again as most Indonesian have smartphone already. Maybe it can be a big topic next week on Karni Ilyas show, so we need to see for another 1-2 weeks to see the effect but the tone made by Kompas is already bad for this acquisition plan.



for this kind high profile assets better not going headline in mainstream media, many SJW and "pengamat jadi2an" will stir up the situation, they will start to compare the acuisition price with others and those russophile will ride on them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...BYoEoRtx0I3hxsILzTi5-N_MqAAYdmDdl0zbdKZgX3iVw

*Dubes Rusia: Prabowo ke Moskow Bahas Pembelian Sukhoi Su-35*
NEWS - Rehia Sebayang, CNBC Indonesia

08 July 2020 14:28
SHARE 






Foto: Duta Besar Rusia untuk Indonesia Lyudmila Vorobieva (CNBC Indonesia/Rehia)

could the osprey be a counterbalance of this ? or the russian are just trying to comfort themselves ?


----------



## Chestnut

Indos said:


> Thats why public (media and expert) should be critical on the price to know whether there is indeed mark up. And from I read on that US official statement about the contract value, the explanation is still quite general and we dont know the exact detail yet.
> 
> From previous experience on that AW helicopter deal, many (in PDF) has raised that there is corruption going on, but as always some members here always support the acquisition and blaim other member who raised the issue as not really understand the real specs and so on and so on. And it is proven that it has already become corruption case and look like some big man are involved since BPK is weirdly not yet audited the acquisition and KPK is still waiting BPK valuation until Today.
> 
> And those Apache corruption is about 12 million USD is quite big. How come he can get that 12 million USD without using markup method ?


The main difference between the AW and the Opsrey is the FMS/FMF system. In the sense this is a government to government deal without a broker being involved. For the most part as this is Bell, even if they DO need a broker then PTDI is likely the one who is conducting all the work here in Indonesia. You are comparing apples to oranges.

And the Apache deal wasn't marked up, rather the general was the one who had control over the funds and secretly siphoned off bits and pieces of the money to other bank accounts throughout the entire contract run.



Raduga said:


> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...BYoEoRtx0I3hxsILzTi5-N_MqAAYdmDdl0zbdKZgX3iVw
> 
> *Dubes Rusia: Prabowo ke Moskow Bahas Pembelian Sukhoi Su-35*
> NEWS - Rehia Sebayang, CNBC Indonesia
> 
> 08 July 2020 14:28
> SHARE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Duta Besar Rusia untuk Indonesia Lyudmila Vorobieva (CNBC Indonesia/Rehia)
> 
> could the osprey be a counterbalance of this ? or the russian are just trying to comfort themselves ?


Comfort themselves. It's going to take a lot more than a few Ospreys for Trump to relieve CAATSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> The main difference between the AW and the Opsrey is the FMS/FMF system. In the sense this is a government to government deal without a broker being involved. For the most part as this is Bell, even if they DO need a broker then PTDI is likely the one who is conducting all the work here in Indonesia. You are comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> And the Apache deal wasn't marked up, rather the general was the one who had control over the funds and secretly siphoned off bits and pieces of the money to other bank accounts throughout the entire contract run.
> 
> 
> Comfort themselves. It's going to take a lot more than a few Ospreys for Trump to relieve CAATSA.



Hope the Navy can acquire Arleigh Burke class as future Navy flagship


----------



## Whizzack

DSCA approval is before or after contract signing...? If before, what are the consequences if it's not followed up with a procurement contract...? or rather, how long is the validity period of the approval before it expires..? If let's say Trump is not re-elected this year and a new government is formed, will the old DSCA approval still be valid or does it need to be renewed with the new government...?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Hope the Navy can acquire Arleigh Burke class as future Navy flagship


I hope we get more iver and equipped with decent weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

NEKONEKO said:


> I hope we get more iver and equipped with decent weapons.


Hope there are 2nd batch iver more and better anti air missile


----------



## san.geuk

4-6 iver + 2 mks180 would be great

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Ruhnama said:


> Hope there are 2nd batch iver more and better anti air missile


I believe there will be more than 2 of these ship.



san.geuk said:


> 4-6 iver + 2 mks180 would be great


I prefer those number of ship is all iver.

I think in the next decade we just focus to increase the number of iver, and replacing old corvette and other old ships and aiming for 12 subs. Between modernization and expansion of the fleet we need to balance it. Maybe in 2030-2035+ we can try to get new kind of big ship. IMO.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Nike said:


> Hope the Navy can acquire Arleigh Burke class as future Navy flagship


I think the navy will look for european ship sis.. mostly dutch, maybe denmark or france in future


----------



## Kansel

NEKONEKO said:


> I think in the next decade we just focus to increase the number of iver, and replacing old corvette and other old ships and aiming for 12 subs. Between modernization and expansion of the fleet we need to balance it. Maybe in 2030-2035+ we can try to get new kind of big ship. IMO.


There's a planning for 2nd batch iver (or maybe 3rd) and destroyer plus lph aswell in OEF (Optimum Essential Forces)


----------



## NEKONEKO

Kansel said:


> OEF (Optimum Essential Forces)


May I inquire further regarding this? First time ever hearing this thing
Rencana setelah MEF yah?

Done some googling and found about Ideal Essential Force.
_Rencana pengembangan kekuatan menuju Ideal Essential Force (IEF) periode 2024-2039 sedikitnya membutuhkan penambahan 348 unit pesawat. _

https://www.airspace-review.com/201...perlu-menambah-348-unit-pesawat-untuk-tni-au/


----------



## Chestnut

The most pressing thing currently is to maximize the Corvette and Frigate fleets with ASW, ASuW, and AAW weapons along with hulls. Introducing Destroyers and LPH's should not be a priority since we have trouble maintaining fleet readiness as is.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

Chestnut said:


> The most pressing thing currently is to *maximize* the *Corvette* and *Frigate* fleets with ASW, ASuW, and AAW weapons along with *hulls*. Introducing Destroyers and LPH should *not be a priority* since we have trouble maintaining fleet readiness as is.


Based and underrated.


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> The most pressing thing currently is to maximize the Corvette and Frigate fleets with ASW, ASuW, and AAW weapons along with hulls. Introducing Destroyers and LPH should not be a priority since we have trouble maintaining fleet readiness as is.



Well as it is, our budget management is still shitty beyond compare. Maintenance issue, logistic issue, and so on should be addressed first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nametag

> The USA will sell Indonesia eight Boeing AH-64E Apache Longbow helicopters in a deal worth $500 million.
> ....
> In September 2012, the US Defense Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA) notified congress that Jakarta was seeking eight Apaches in the US Army's new Block III configuration, with the Foreign Military Sales (FMS) deal to include four APG-78 Longbow fire control radars. The sale would also cover the supply of further equipment and services, including an armaments package to include 120 Lockheed Martin AGM-114 Hellfire air-to-surface missiles.
> 
> *At the time, the DSCA valued the deal at $1.4 billion. Given FMS conventions, this value likely included elements such as weapons and long-term, complete lifecycle support for the helicopters.*



https://www.flightglobal.com/usa-and-indonesia-formalise-ah-64e-apache-deal/110904.article

FYI the reason why DSCA acquisition have a high price number are explained in this article related to our apache. The osprey should have similar reason why the dsca contract price is high. These number are not fixed number, rather it is an estimation or potential sales that include weapons, spare parts, etc for years to come. these is typical for acquisition through FMS method.


----------



## Nike

*Be vigilant of disruption of state sovereignty amid COVID-19: TNI*
8th Jul 2020 18:17






Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesian Military (TNI) Commander Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto has urged prospective teenage cadets of the Indonesian Military (TNI) and National Police (Polri) to be watchful of disruption to state sovereignty in the wake of the COVID-19 pandemic.

"In the midst of this pandemic, we must also maintain constant vigil against various likely forms of disruption to sovereignty of the country, including in the North Natuna Sea and Papua," the TNI commander stated during a virtual address to 750 prospective teenage cadets of the Indonesian Military (TNI) and National Police (Polri) in Jakarta, Wednesday.

The TNI commander sought greater realization among the cadets on how vast and large the Indonesian state is.

"This is our responsibility, as the vanguard and the archipelago’s fortress, to maintain and guarantee its safety," Marshal Tjahjanto affirmed.

On the occasion, Marshal Tjahjanto congratulated all candidates for their achievements as well as their high levels of dedication while receiving education at the TNI Academy and Police Academy.

In the near future, cadets will be sworn in by President Joko Widodo to become TNI and Polri First Officers.

"After being inaugurated, the cadets will change their status to become TNI-Polri Officers, with the obligation and responsibility to serve the country. As officers, skills are necessary in line with the demands of duties and specialization in the unit," he pointed out.

After being inaugurated by the president, the cadets will partake in the subsequent educational stage before plunging into various fields of assignment.

"Some of you will become a platoon commander of the combat units, while some of you will be on duty aboard the Indonesian warship to protect the sovereignty of the country at sea, whereas some will train to become fighter pilots and some of you will be in the midst of the community to protect and provide services to maintain public security and order," he stated.
Related news: Jokowi tells prospective TNI, police cadets to uphold state ideology

Related news: President calls upon military, police cadets to safeguard Indonesia

EDITED BY INE

Translated by: Syaiful H, Azis Kurmala
Editor: Fardah Assegaf

https://en.antaranews.com/news/1520...uption-of-state-sovereignty-amid-covid-19-tni


----------



## Gundala

Raduga said:


> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...BYoEoRtx0I3hxsILzTi5-N_MqAAYdmDdl0zbdKZgX3iVw
> 
> *Dubes Rusia: Prabowo ke Moskow Bahas Pembelian Sukhoi Su-35*
> NEWS - Rehia Sebayang, CNBC Indonesia
> 
> 08 July 2020 14:28
> SHARE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Duta Besar Rusia untuk Indonesia Lyudmila Vorobieva (CNBC Indonesia/Rehia)
> 
> could the osprey be a counterbalance of this ? or the russian are just trying to comfort themselves ?


LOL and the drama continues. I honestly eager to see the final conclusion of this drama. Rumors flying around about the deal being switched to other Russians defense products. Imho until we have picked and formally signed a contract for other double engine fighters this SU35 options would still be on the table for a while, and like the movie series episode (TV Series) this thing is still going to roll on up until the "season" end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

There is no bank guarrantor for such deals, and no one willing to facing such risk.

Btw for what Indonesia getting Su 35 when the supposed threat from up North already Made comprehensive research on them and Made adjustment for their own fleets. 

https://militarywatchmagazine.com/a...NqksbHuKKQPna_DQTQyfFF8paluKwrKQ5TW66b28v7sfc


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> There is no bank guarrantor for such deals, and no one willing to facing such risk.
> 
> Btw for what Indonesia getting Su 35 when the supposed threat from up North already Made comprehensive research on them and Made adjustment for their own fleets.
> 
> https://militarywatchmagazine.com/a...NqksbHuKKQPna_DQTQyfFF8paluKwrKQ5TW66b28v7sfc


Well in politics nothing is constant. And I think as long as there are still orba era generals working in our defense systems then the word diversify sources will still be strong. What wee need to do is projecting the current geopolitic dynamic and plan base on that. Pushing on diverisification blindly would shoot our own foot in the end.

Tho I think we failed to seize the opportunity when James Mattis was still in office and even after he left. The way I see it after he left the office we shoulda just go ahead making big purchase of US made defense products such as Viper, Hercules, etc as already planned before. Idk why we were too dang slow to see the changes in US gov and analyze the situation for our advantage. 

Anyway I have read that article and impress by what China did with SU35. And I agree with you on this, SU35 should be formally be dropped and look for another twin engine fighter. Someone in power should stop this crazy drama and move on, so we can start to work on the alternative because as long as we only have 1 tanker for now and another 2 in plan it still wont be enough. We still going to need double engine fighter with good range and able to do maritime strike.


----------



## Kansel

NEKONEKO said:


> May I inquire further regarding this? First time ever hearing this thing
> Rencana setelah MEF yah?
> 
> Done some googling and found about Ideal Essential Force.
> _Rencana pengembangan kekuatan menuju Ideal Essential Force (IEF) periode 2024-2039 sedikitnya membutuhkan penambahan 348 unit pesawat. _
> 
> https://www.airspace-review.com/201...perlu-menambah-348-unit-pesawat-untuk-tni-au/


Not much, i only get the planning for AL. I think we're going for OEF phase first after that there will be IEF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Likrly the v22 issue is a hot ball. Something happen, some said like that. It is true?


----------



## UMNOPutra

Ruhnama said:


> Likrly the v22 issue is a hot ball. Something happen, some said like that. It is true?



Woow ..Very interesting ... Is that a reason why there is still no "formal confirmation" from your MoD ? Is it true that there is no "good" coordination between your MoD and MoF in this case ?


----------



## Nike

Ruhnama said:


> Likrly the v22 issue is a hot ball. Something happen, some said like that. It is true?



Almam again?


----------



## mandala

Lol. Now according to AH tweet Indonesia did indeed submitted a Letter Of Request (LOR) for the MV-22 to the US.

Like i said before the US will not release a DSCA Notification if there is no LOR from Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Almam again?


Some other source not him. Likely in this deal someone jump another....

Take grain salt. This topic is still panas maybe


----------



## Nike

Ruhnama said:


> Some other source not him. Likely in this deal someone jump another....
> 
> Take grain salt. This topic is still panas maybe



Lol don't play fiddle with me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Lol don't play fiddle with me


Sebenernya ane sendiri bingung mau percaya sumber mana. Mendingan nunggu lanjutnya moga ga ada hambatan.


----------



## Cromwell

It's funny question on upper comment, does that person even understand on how DSCA released ? And yet still asking that question

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Im much more like if tni buy chinook or blekhok.. but if we see the radius of osprey its ideal for our archipelago.. there is plus minus osprey and other helo.. semuanya pasti sdh dikaji sm kemenhan..


----------



## kooppyyy

Nike said:


> You (foreigner) do corruption in US soil involved their own company, then they Will after you even to the ends of the world


Ironically, people that use Brigjen Teddy case as an example to point out the flaw with the U.S procurement processes should consider that he could've and most likely will be gotten away Scots free had the deals been done with non-U.S party (i.e. Rosoboronexport). Reminded me of PAL, with Damen corruption allegation, went from "PKR buatan anak bangsa" into "dapat kerjaan 5% saja" (Although do correct me on this one, my memory a bit hazy)

KRI 331 on the way to RIMPAC, I wonder if it carrying the Panther ASW helo on it 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280842472109703169

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> Are Japan-USA have submarine detection link in our seas? Are our side is noticed by US or not?
> View attachment 644831



IIRC Those SOSUS lines (plural) has been installed since late 90's or early 00's (forgot which). And is govern by treaty between Indonesia - US

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Who's this alman helvas guy? he sounds like a salesman, and he doesn't seems to be very consistent.


----------



## Ruhnama

trishna_amṛta said:


> IIRC Those SOSUS lines (plural) has been installed since late 90's or early 00's (forgot which). And is govern by treaty between Indonesia - US


If some foreigner subs (eg chungkuo sub) came and detected by sosus lines, are US will warned and notified us?


----------



## umigami

HellFireIndo said:


> Who's this alman helvas guy? he sounds like a salesman, and he doesn't seems to be very consistent.


I just think of him as "sumber bocoran" guy, sometimes he is right, sometimes not, and he clearly has his own agenda so don't believe him 100%.


----------



## Nike

*Progress 2 Kapal LST Buatan PT Bandar Abadi, Batam*

09 Juli 2020





Progress 2 LST buatan PT Bandar Abadi Batam pada Juni 2020 (photo : Roni Arsyah)

Galangan kapal PT Bandar Abadi Shipyard Batam pada bulan Januari 2019 lalu telah ditunjuk untuk membangun kapal LST ke-8 dan ke-9 pesanan Kementerian Pertahanan untuk TNI AL sebagai pengganti kapal-kapal amfibi yang telah tua. 

Progress pembangunan dua kapal LST ini diunggah oleh Roni Arsyah pada 15 Juni 2020 lalu dan tampak bahwa konstruksi kedua badan kapal ini telah sampai pada top deck dan menampakkan perkembangan yang signifikan dibandingkan unggahan sebelumnya pada bulan Desember 2019. Sebagaimana diketahui mulai awal Maret 2020 di Indonesia telah muncul kasus virus Covid-19 dan aktifitas bisnis menurun drastis karena penerapan Pembatasan Sosial Berskala Besar (PSBB).

Kementerian Pertahanan telah membangun 7 kapal LST di galangan kapal dalam negeri, Kapal LST dengan nomor lambung 518 dan 519 dibuat di galangan kapal PT Dok Kodja Bahari (DKB) Jakarta, nomor lambung 520, 521 di galangan kapal PT Daya Radar Utama (DRU) Bandar Lampung kemudian untuk nomor lambung 522, 523, dan 524 PT DRU mendapatkan kontrak lanjutannya. 




Progress 2 LST buatan PT Bandar Abadi Batam pada Desember 2019 (photo : Roni Arsyah)

Meskipun kapal LST 518 dan 519 mendapatkan kontrak terlebih dahulu, namun untuk komisioning kapal yang pertama kali justru dilakukan oleh kapal LST 520 KRI Teluk Bintuni buatan PT DRU, sehingga untuk selanjutnya kelas kapal ini dinamakan Bintuni Class.

Dua kapal senilai Rp 360 miliar ini penanda-tanganan kontraknya dilakukan pada bulan April 2019, berdasarkan kontrak LST batch pertama penyelesaian kapal LST membutuhkan waktu selama 16 bulan semenjak kontrak efektif. Bila proses pencairan down payment selama-lamanya sesuai kontrak internasional diberikan waktu hingga 130 hari maka kapal seharusnya selesai pada Desember 2020. 


Sesuai tata cara penamaan kapal di TNI AL maka nama kapal LST ini akan menggunakan nama teluk yang ada di Indonesia. Kita tunggu saja kedua kapal LST ini akan dinamakan teluk apa di Indonesia, yang jelas dari Bintuni class belum ada pengulangan nama dari kapal amfibi yang telah pensiun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...-prabowo-borong-alutsista-pt-di-sampai-pindad


----------



## Indos

kooppyyy said:


> Ironically, people that use Brigjen Teddy case as an example to point out the flaw with the U.S procurement processes should consider that he could've and most likely will be gotten away Scots free had the deals been done with non-U.S party (i.e. Rosoboronexport). Reminded me of PAL, with Damen corruption allegation, went from "PKR buatan anak bangsa" into "dapat kerjaan 5% saja" (Although do correct me on this one, my memory a bit hazy)
> 
> KRI 331 on the way to RIMPAC, I wonder if it carrying the Panther ASW helo on it
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280842472109703169



I dont agree for someone saying PT PAL only do 5 % work on PKR. It is clear that they make big section of the ship as the ship is made in modular (some are made in here, some in Netherland) and do the integration process. From that experience, it enables PAL to make recent KCR 60 using modular system as well.



Ruhnama said:


> Likrly the v22 issue is a hot ball. Something happen, some said like that. It is true?



The issue is already hot during Cabinet meeting and Jokowi doesnt like the idea.

Sementara itu, Presiden Joko Widodo meminta Prabowo agar melakukan pengadaan alutsista dari perusahaan dalam negeri, seperti PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Pindad, dan PT PAL. Hal itu untuk menggairahkan perekonomian dalam negeri di tengah pandemi Covid-19. "Di Kemenhan, bisa saja di DI, beli di Pindad, beli di PAL. Yang bayar di sini ya yang cash, cash, cash. APBN, beli produk dalam negeri. Saya kira Pak Menhan juga lebih tahu mengenai ini," kata Jokowi saat memimpin rapat terbatas di Istana Kepresidenan, Jakarta, Selasa (7/7/2020). Rapat tersebut digelar tertutup dari wartawan. Namun, Biro Pers menyampaikan siaran pers pada Rabu (8/7/2020). Baca juga: Indonesia beli MV-22 Osprey, Negara Mana Lagi yang Beli? "Saya kira belanja-belanja yang dulu belanja ke luar, direm dulu. Beli, belanja, yang produk-produk kita. Agar apa? Ekonomi kena trigger, bisa memacu growth kita, pertumbuhan (ekonomi) kita," ucap Presiden.

Artikel ini telah tayang di Kompas.com dengan judul "MV-22 Osprey, antara Klaim Amerika, Pendekatan Rusia, dan Desakan Jokowi", https://nasional.kompas.com/read/20...-pendekatan-rusia-dan-desakan-jokowi?page=all. 
Penulis : Dani Prabowo
Editor : Dani Prabowo


----------



## san.geuk

I think someone should enlighten the president, not all hardware we need can be bought in local market, even if our own factory can make it it Will be underpowered and need time to mature product, 

Not All vendors willing to share their technolgy for tot, it Will be pricey and need commitment , kfx for example how the government fail to resolve

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kooppyyy

Indos said:


> I dont agree for someone saying PT PAL only do 5 % work on PKR. It is clear that they make big section of the ship as the ship is made in modular (some are made in here, some in Netherland) and do the integration process).


 Well I'm just quoting PT PAL's Dirut on it, and as I said, went from "buatan anak bangsa" to "hanya subkon doang" in 100



> PT PAL hanya subkontraktor dari pembuatan dua kapal tersebut yakni kapal PKR (Perusak Kawal Rudal) 1 dan PKR 2. Kontrak pengadaan kapal itu, kata Budiman, adalah antara Kementerian Pertahanan dan Damen Shipyard.
> 
> "PAL tidak mengetahui biaya-biaya yang dikeluarkan Damen, baik untuk apa peruntukannya dan berapa nilai nominalnya," ujar Budiman saat dihubungi kumparan, Kamis (8/11).
> 
> Budiman menambahkan, PAL hanya menerima bayaran dua kapal tersebut sesuai dengan bagian pekerjaan mereka. PAL hanya menerima 3,8% dari PKR 1 dan 4,3% dari PKR 2 dengan total nilai kontrak sekitar USD 220 juta untuk masing-masing kapal.
> 
> "PAL hanya menerima pembayaran sebatas pada _scope of work_ yang menjadi bagian pekerjaan PAL. Masing-masing sebesar 3.8% dan 4.3% dari nilai kontrak per kapal," ucapnya
> 
> https://kumparan.com/kumparannews/p...xKD2PZ7PRL3Q7vCcSPRrp-K8IUgDm5RftN-Uu6b7jykHs





Indos said:


> From that experience, it enables PAL to make recent KCR 60 using modular system as well.


That's interesting, that's the first time I heard on it, any links to read up further? As far I know the first KCR was launched in 2014, while the first PKR was launched in 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

Indos said:


> I dont agree for someone saying PT PAL only do 5 % work on PKR. It is clear that they make big section of the ship as the ship is made in modular (some are made in here, some in Netherland) and do the integration process. From that experience, it enables PAL to make recent KCR 60 using modular system as well.
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is already hot during Cabinet meeting and Jokowi doesnt like the idea.
> 
> Sementara itu, Presiden Joko Widodo meminta Prabowo agar melakukan pengadaan alutsista dari perusahaan dalam negeri, seperti PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Pindad, dan PT PAL. Hal itu untuk menggairahkan perekonomian dalam negeri di tengah pandemi Covid-19. "Di Kemenhan, bisa saja di DI, beli di Pindad, beli di PAL. Yang bayar di sini ya yang cash, cash, cash. APBN, beli produk dalam negeri. Saya kira Pak Menhan juga lebih tahu mengenai ini," kata Jokowi saat memimpin rapat terbatas di Istana Kepresidenan, Jakarta, Selasa (7/7/2020). Rapat tersebut digelar tertutup dari wartawan. Namun, Biro Pers menyampaikan siaran pers pada Rabu (8/7/2020). Baca juga: Indonesia beli MV-22 Osprey, Negara Mana Lagi yang Beli? "Saya kira belanja-belanja yang dulu belanja ke luar, direm dulu. Beli, belanja, yang produk-produk kita. Agar apa? Ekonomi kena trigger, bisa memacu growth kita, pertumbuhan (ekonomi) kita," ucap Presiden.
> o



Just because they look like they're making big sections of the ship in photos doesn't mean they're actually getting their worth in the tech transfer deal.

I find this to be funny since PT DI would probably be happy with the Army getting MV-22's because it gives them job opportunities since PT DI has long established relationships with Bell, probably even longer than Airbus and Boeing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

kooppyyy said:


> That's interesting, that's the first time I heard on it, any links to read up further? As far I know the first KCR was launched in 2014, while the first PKR was launched in 2016.



I watched news on Youtube and there is PAL official said thing like that. It is not the old KCR but the recent one. When I watch it, the ships are still under construction. I am quite sure with this and my memory is quite strong on this as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Gen3115 said:


> Just because they look like they're making big sections of the ship in photos doesn't mean they're actually getting their worth in the tech transfer deal.
> 
> I find this to be funny since PT DI would probably be happy with the Army getting MV-22's because it gives them job opportunities since PT DI has long established relationships with Bell, probably even longer than Airbus and Boeing.



With the Advent of Bell Valor and other tilt rotor technology, our move will be very strategic ones. Hope we can seize the opportunity to become the parts supplier and first MRO center in the region for this kind of novel technology. We are failed to look at such chance when we acquire C130 A/B in the past and ironically let the Malaysia and Singapore seize such opportunity. Hope our leadership can see such future and not deterred by the nominal value at the moments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

This is a "unique" confirmation from your MoD .. So, what happen with your MoD ?

https://news.detik.com/berita/d-5085180/kemhan-klarifikasi-isu-pembelian-pesawat-mv-22-osprey


----------



## Alex898

kooppyyy said:


> Well I'm just quoting PT PAL's Dirut on it, and as I said, went from "buatan anak bangsa" to "hanya subkon doang" in 100
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting, that's the first time I heard on it, any links to read up further? As far I know the first KCR was launched in 2014, while the first PKR was launched in 2016.


I just gonna ask this. If, the Damen supossed to let us involved in the PKR project for more than 5% work share, did PT PAL ready to do the workshare ? 
Im okay that we only get 5% workshare because at the end the PKR project done sucessfully, than to get more than 5% work share, but risked the PKR to end up like our neighbour's Gowind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Alex898 said:


> I just gonna ask this. If, the Damen supossed to let us involved in the PKR project for more than 5% work share, did PT PAL ready to do the workshare ?
> Im okay that we only get 5% workshare because at the end the PKR project done sucessfully, than to get more than 5% work share, but risked the PKR to end up like our neighbour's Gowind.



**** up with Sigma class, they are promising us a lot since Diponegoro contract but in the end it just total gimmick. That's why enough is enough.

What's more they invested big on Vietnam instead of Indonesia, that's what Made many people piss off with Damen.


----------



## Alex898

Nike said:


> **** up with Sigma class, they are promising us a lot since Diponegoro contract but in the end it just total gimmick. That's why enough is enough.
> 
> What's more they invested big on Vietnam instead of Indonesia, that's what Made many people piss off with Damen.


and yet we are ordering more sigma (the rumour says it), let just hope this time they stick to their words.


----------



## Cromwell

All he can do is parotting " interesting " over and over again yet fail to even read basic knowledge on DSCA. Like how many amateurs and naives in this group actually


----------



## Nike

Alex898 said:


> and yet we are ordering more sigma (the rumour says it), let just hope this time they stick to their words.



They are never, Dutch is always Dutch they will always jelly to see us better off. Remember the Leopard case

There is agent/backer of Damen within the Navy, and to compromized the previous contract for follow on order we only follow up once more. But the rest especially KKIP is adamant to left the Dutch entirely and that's why Itver Huitveld came in the game right now.

Btw, i hope we can be more transparent on how we procure our weapon system especially how much local content we can add to the value. Just look at how serious Australian to play their games and support for their local private industry to playing as subcontractor for defense system


*Hawkei Braking System will be Made in Western Australia*

09 Juli 2020





Hawkei looeked from below (image : CG Studio)

*Western Australian defence industry helping build Army vehicles*

Local Perth-based businesses Advanced Braking Technology and VEEM Ltd, will design and manufacture a specialised braking system for the Army’s Hawkei vehicle, another sign of growing capability in Australia’s advanced manufacturing sector.

Minister for Defence Industry, Melissa Price said Advanced Braking Technology was selected in May last year to provide a brake system for testing to Thales Australia, the manufacturer of the Hawkei.

“Advanced Braking Technology has been successful with its testing and will now partner with VEEM to manufacture the system with a contract value of around $2.1 million,” Minister Price said.

“This world-leading technology is an example of the know-how Australian industry can provide for our Army and beyond.”






The contract will help both Advanced Braking Technology and VEEM to diversify their customer bases world-wide and demonstrates their ability to meet Defence’s high engineering standards.

Minister Price said it was an example of how businesses right across our nation are seizing the opportunities the Morrison Government is creating in Australia’s defence industry.

“The equipment has been developed from the proven Failsafe brake system, which has been used extensively within the mining sector for many years, both in Australia and globally,” Minister Price said.

“Now our ADF will benefit from this world-leading technology designed right here in Australia. This is a win for both Defence and these Western Australian companies.”

(Aus DoD)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> They are never, Dutch is always Dutch they will always jelly to see us better off. Remember the Leopard case
> 
> There is agent/backer of Damen within the Navy, and to compromized the previous contract for follow on order we only follow up once more. But the rest especially KKIP is adamant to left the Dutch entirely and that's why Itver Huitveld came in the game right now.
> 
> Btw, i hope we can be more transparent on how we procure our weapon system especially how much local content we can add to the value. Just look at how serious Australian to play their games and support for their local private industry to playing as subcontractor for defense system
> 
> 
> *Hawkei Braking System will be Made in Western Australia*
> 
> 09 Juli 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawkei looeked from below (image : CG Studio)
> 
> *Western Australian defence industry helping build Army vehicles*
> 
> Local Perth-based businesses Advanced Braking Technology and VEEM Ltd, will design and manufacture a specialised braking system for the Army’s Hawkei vehicle, another sign of growing capability in Australia’s advanced manufacturing sector.
> 
> Minister for Defence Industry, Melissa Price said Advanced Braking Technology was selected in May last year to provide a brake system for testing to Thales Australia, the manufacturer of the Hawkei.
> 
> “Advanced Braking Technology has been successful with its testing and will now partner with VEEM to manufacture the system with a contract value of around $2.1 million,” Minister Price said.
> 
> “This world-leading technology is an example of the know-how Australian industry can provide for our Army and beyond.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The contract will help both Advanced Braking Technology and VEEM to diversify their customer bases world-wide and demonstrates their ability to meet Defence’s high engineering standards.
> 
> Minister Price said it was an example of how businesses right across our nation are seizing the opportunities the Morrison Government is creating in Australia’s defence industry.
> 
> “The equipment has been developed from the proven Failsafe brake system, which has been used extensively within the mining sector for many years, both in Australia and globally,” Minister Price said.
> 
> “Now our ADF will benefit from this world-leading technology designed right here in Australia. This is a win for both Defence and these Western Australian companies.”
> 
> (Aus DoD)


They got the capabilities to equip their warship with local radar (integrated with the aegis) and cms.



kooppyyy said:


> Well I'm just quoting PT PAL's Dirut on it, and as I said, went from "buatan anak bangsa" to "hanya subkon doang" in 100
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting, that's the first time I heard on it, any links to read up further? As far I know the first KCR was launched in 2014, while the first PKR was launched in 2016.


Dari artikel berarti kita tidak dapat full TOT (dapet teknologi pembangunan kapalnya tapi proyek masih disetir mereka dan ga dilepas), cuman dapat bagian sebagai sub kontraktor, proyek PKR seluruhnya dipegang damen. Setiap pengadaan kapal baru harus lewat damen karena damen yang mengurus perihal pengadaan subsistem dan bukannya pesan langsung ke PAL. Harus nya TOT yang diminta seperti waktu pembelian LPD dari Korea dulu, sekarang kita bebas bangun dan modif sendiri dan pengadaan subsistem diurus sendiri. Korea ngasih kebebasan sepenuhnya untuk Indonesia teknologi kapal LPD mau di gimanain dan mau dibuat berapa banyak kapal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nametag

Nike said:


> **** up with Sigma class, they are promising us a lot since Diponegoro contract but in the end it just total gimmick. That's why enough is enough.
> 
> What's more they invested big on Vietnam instead of Indonesia, that's what Made many people piss off with Damen.



Actually your own post show the irony, Damen invested big on vietnam instead of us. If they are willing to Transfer their technology to Vietnam why didn't they do the same to us? Are the problem really solely on Damen part alone? Based on experience and track record there is a lot of problem on our side, just look at KFX program, Defence satelite, program, etc. Sometimes the problem are not on the producer, and sometime what the goverment/our side said are not what really happened. Don't take it with a grain of salt, we should listened from both parties their side of the stories. 

On the side note, I don't know why we should replaced Sigma with Iver. I thought the original plan was to acquire both class for different purposes. Meaning both are for separated program.

Light Frigate (PKR) for Workhorse to replace the parchim class hence the original plan for around 20 ships.
Heavy Frigate for Fleet Command/Escort to replace the Van Speijk class

CMIIW.


----------



## Chestnut

san.geuk said:


> I think someone should enlighten the president, not all hardware we need can be bought in local market, even if our own factory can make it it Will be underpowered and need time to mature product,
> 
> Not All vendors willing to share their technolgy for tot, it Will be pricey and need commitment , kfx for example how the government fail to resolve


He knows that. The statement that came out is a political one and isn't something that people in the know should be concerned about. For the most part if they go ahead with the Osprey, you can guarantee that PTDI would become a major player in Bell's global supply chain. Not specifically the Osprey, but Bell offers a lot more products then just the Osprey. That alone satisfies his local involvement requirement. Unlike our deals from a certain country we call 'tEmAn lAMa!1!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Rafale:
_Dari segi persenjataan, pesawat itu dilengkapi dengan rudal udara ke udara ASRAAM dan AMRAAM; misil udara ke darat Apache, AS30L, ALARM, HARM, Maverick, dan PGM100; serta misil anti-kapal Penguin 3 dan Harpoon._
https://m.cnnindonesia.com/teknolog...awat-tempur-canggih-yang-mau-dibeli-indonesia

Rada ngaco.


----------



## Gen3115

NEKONEKO said:


> Rafale:
> _Dari segi persenjataan, pesawat itu dilengkapi dengan rudal udara ke udara ASRAAM dan AMRAAM; misil udara ke darat Apache, AS30L, ALARM, HARM, Maverick, dan PGM100; serta misil anti-kapal Penguin 3 dan Harpoon._
> https://m.cnnindonesia.com/teknolog...awat-tempur-canggih-yang-mau-dibeli-indonesia
> 
> Rada ngaco.



If you can actually arm the Rafale with AMRAAM, HARM, Mavericks and Harpoons, I'm going to complain about it less from now on


----------



## Chestnut

I love how the F-16 is conveniently not on that list even though it's the likeliest one to be bought.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

nametag said:


> Actually your own post show the irony, Damen invested big on vietnam instead of us. If they are willing to Transfer their technology to Vietnam why didn't they do the same to us? Are the problem really solely on Damen part alone? Based on experience and track record there is a lot of problem on our side, just look at KFX program, Defence satelite, program, etc. Sometimes the problem are not on the producer, and sometime what the goverment/our side said are not what really happened. Don't take it with a grain of salt, we should listened from both parties their side of the stories.
> 
> On the side note, I don't know why we should replaced Sigma with Iver. I thought the original plan was to acquire both class for different purposes. Meaning both are for separated program.
> 
> *Light Frigate (PKR) for Workhorse to replace the parchim class hence the original plan for around 20 ships.
> Heavy Frigate for Fleet Command/Escort to replace the Van Speijk class*
> 
> CMIIW.



You know the problem with Damen came far from the current government era (in which the previous MoD majestically screw it big). I think i Will not dwell on that again. Let say the rant is end right now


And nooo, the original plan is not like' what i bold. I had previously mention it several times, i will not repeat it again.


----------



## Raduga

PT.PINDAD new LTV , still unknown it was for civil or military purpose . 

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Don't know where to put this one

*Indonesia lauds Serbia over extraditing fugitive in bank fraud case*
9th Jul 2020 18:32






Banten (ANTARA) - The Government of Indonesia praised its Serbian counterpart for its help in extraditing Maria Pauline Lumowa, a fugitive 17 years since being named a suspect, over Bank Negara Indonesia's (BNI's) US$136-million fraud case.

Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal, and Security Affairs Mahfud MD affirmed that the handover procedure of the fugitive was concluded owing to Law and Human Rights Minister Yasonna Laoly’s intensive communication with the Serbian government.

To this end, Mahfud and Laoly held a press conference at the Soekarno-Hatta International Airport on Thursday after inspecting the process of Lumowa’s arrival in Indonesia.

"On behalf of the Indonesian government, I extend our gratitude to the Serbian government over the smooth cooperation as well as the facilities and assistance provided by the Serbian president owing to which we were able to bring back this fugitive," Mahfud informed the press.

"The law and human rights minister had communicated with the Serbian government since the past year until last night when the perpetrator was officially handed over," he remarked, adding that Lumowa will perhaps have another opportunity to be free if the process was extended by a week.

Related news: DPR commends extradition of Rp1.7-tln bank fraud fugitive from Serbia
Related news: Indonesia, Serbia strengthen ties to fight transnational crime

Laoly conveyed Serbian President Aleksandar Vucic’s regards to President Joko Widodo, as he quoted the president as saying that the historical friendship between his nation and Indonesia in the fields of law, politics, economy, and culture will always be maintained and improved.

"This (extradition process) demonstrates our commitment towards the law enforcement process," Laoly stated.

Lumowa was extradited from Serbia on Wednesday, July 8, and arrived here on Thursday afternoon after which she was placed in detention by the Indonesian Police’s Criminal Investigation Agency (Bareskrim), pending further investigation.

Lumowa is one of the suspects, who allegedly used a fake letter of credit to commit a bank fraud. During the period from October 2002 to July 2003, the BNI liquidated US$136 million and 56 million Euros for the Gramarindo Group owned by Lumowa and her husband, Adrian Waworuntu.

"She is 'a burglar' of BNI (when she committed the crime along) with her partners by using a fake letter of credit in 2003 to get Rp1.2 trillion," Laoly stated while rectifying an earlier statement that the amount was Rp1.7 trillion when converted on the basis of today's exchange rate.

Related news: House suggests RI cooperate with Singapore on extradition
Related news: Indonesia pursues mutual legal assistance treaty with Serbia
Translated by: Fathur Rochman, Suwanti
Editor: Sri Haryati

https://en.antaranews.com/news/1521...-over-extraditing-fugitive-in-bank-fraud-case

Justice is prevail at last, i know where Edy Tansil right now. He is owner of one beer company in China mainland and owns several other business there.


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Don't know where to put this one
> 
> *Indonesia lauds Serbia over extraditing fugitive in bank fraud case*
> 9th Jul 2020 18:32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banten (ANTARA) - The Government of Indonesia praised its Serbian counterpart for its help in extraditing Maria Pauline Lumowa, a fugitive 17 years since being named a suspect, over Bank Negara Indonesia's (BNI's) US$136-million fraud case.
> 
> Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal, and Security Affairs Mahfud MD affirmed that the handover procedure of the fugitive was concluded owing to Law and Human Rights Minister Yasonna Laoly’s intensive communication with the Serbian government.
> 
> To this end, Mahfud and Laoly held a press conference at the Soekarno-Hatta International Airport on Thursday after inspecting the process of Lumowa’s arrival in Indonesia.
> 
> "On behalf of the Indonesian government, I extend our gratitude to the Serbian government over the smooth cooperation as well as the facilities and assistance provided by the Serbian president owing to which we were able to bring back this fugitive," Mahfud informed the press.
> 
> "The law and human rights minister had communicated with the Serbian government since the past year until last night when the perpetrator was officially handed over," he remarked, adding that Lumowa will perhaps have another opportunity to be free if the process was extended by a week.
> 
> Related news: DPR commends extradition of Rp1.7-tln bank fraud fugitive from Serbia
> Related news: Indonesia, Serbia strengthen ties to fight transnational crime
> 
> Laoly conveyed Serbian President Aleksandar Vucic’s regards to President Joko Widodo, as he quoted the president as saying that the historical friendship between his nation and Indonesia in the fields of law, politics, economy, and culture will always be maintained and improved.
> 
> "This (extradition process) demonstrates our commitment towards the law enforcement process," Laoly stated.
> 
> Lumowa was extradited from Serbia on Wednesday, July 8, and arrived here on Thursday afternoon after which she was placed in detention by the Indonesian Police’s Criminal Investigation Agency (Bareskrim), pending further investigation.
> 
> Lumowa is one of the suspects, who allegedly used a fake letter of credit to commit a bank fraud. During the period from October 2002 to July 2003, the BNI liquidated US$136 million and 56 million Euros for the Gramarindo Group owned by Lumowa and her husband, Adrian Waworuntu.
> 
> "She is 'a burglar' of BNI (when she committed the crime along) with her partners by using a fake letter of credit in 2003 to get Rp1.2 trillion," Laoly stated while rectifying an earlier statement that the amount was Rp1.7 trillion when converted on the basis of today's exchange rate.
> 
> Related news: House suggests RI cooperate with Singapore on extradition
> Related news: Indonesia pursues mutual legal assistance treaty with Serbia
> Translated by: Fathur Rochman, Suwanti
> Editor: Sri Haryati
> 
> https://en.antaranews.com/news/1521...-over-extraditing-fugitive-in-bank-fraud-case
> 
> Justice is prevail at last, i know where Edy Tansil right now. He is owner of one beer company in China mainland and owns several other business there.


Because we have very good relation also relating to kosovo maybe. Dunny think maybe we not recognize it (likely in this forum i assure many user pro kosovo yes form some mid east country).....


----------



## NEKONEKO

Ruhnama said:


> Because we have very good relation also relating to kosovo maybe. Dunny think maybe we not recognize it (likely in this forum i assure many user pro kosovo yes form some mid east country).....


_Yasonna menyebut Indonesia sudah lebih dulu membantu Serbia meringkus buronan mereka, Nikolo Iliev. Dia adalah pencuri data nasabah yang diburu Serbia._
https://m.cnnindonesia.com/nasional...-maria-pauline-lumowa-balas-jasa-serbia-ke-ri

Ngapain bawa bawa kosovo.


----------



## umigami

About Osprey procurement claims as an American unilateral claim




Salah kutip wartawan?


----------



## 182

*Milrem Robotics Introduces Its Mission Proven Unmanned Ground Vehicle at the Singapore Airshow*
February 11, 2020


Milrem Robotics, one of the leading manufacturers of unmanned ground vehicles (UGV) introduces at the Singapore Airshow 2020 its mission proven, fifth generation THeMIS UGV designed to assist soldiers on the battlefield while enhancing their combat effectiveness.

Deployed in Mali, Africa during the French lead anti-insurgent operation Barkhane since early 2019, the fifth generation THeMIS incorporates all the knowledge gained during rigorous tests held in the United States, Europe and Singapore.

During various live military exercises the UGV has been deployed by the British Army, US Marines, the Royal Dutch Army, Latvian and Estonian Defence Forces. The Defence Technology Institute of Thailand will soon be evaluating the THeMIS for its suitability for the country’s armed forces.

“We are pleased to be back in Singapore, where just a few years ago we tested the prototype of our unmanned vehicle for durability in local conditions. Today we are presenting a mature and robust product that, as our clients have already determined, will greatly enhance warfighting capabilities,” stated Kuldar Väärsi, CEO of Milrem Robotics.

The THeMIS UGV is in serial production and has already been delivered to Indonesia, Germany, the Netherlands, Norway, France, US and the UK in logistics configuration intended to provide combat support and carry supplies with an option to integrate additional kinetic or non-kinetic payloads.

This tracked multipurpose UGV can be equipped with remote weapon systems, tethered drones, C-IED solutions and ISR sensors. With the possibility to mount various payloads the UGV acts as a force multiplier.

“The THeMIS has become the industry standard UGV sought out for various payload integration projects. Together with partners like ST Engineering, EOS, Kongsberg, FN Herstal and MBDA more than a dozen different systems have already been integrated,” Väärsi stated. Live firing tests have been conducted with five different weapon systems, including the JAVELIN anti-tank missile system.

The fifth generation THeMIS incorporates NATO STANAG standards in the vehicle’s architecture, safety, air transportability, power offload and other aspects.

In addition, the UGV has been equipped with autonomous functions including point-to-point navigation, obstacle detection and avoidance, enabling it to follow dismounted troops, patrol a perimeter, provide front line resupply and evacuate casualties with minimal intervention by the operator.

Watch the THeMIS in action here:













*Milrem Robotics Will Deliver UGVs to the UK*



Milrem Robotics will deliver two unmanned ground vehicles to the Defense Science and Technology Laboratory (DSTL) of the United Kingdom.

DSTL whose purpose is to maximise the impact of science and technology for the defence and security of the UK, is procuring the unmanned vehicles to explore the capabilities and limitations of these autonomous systems in areas such as mobility, vulnerabilities and safety.


In cooperation with QinetiQ, Milrem Robotics is participating in two UK’s large-scale robotic programs – JTARR (Joint Tactical Autonomous Resupply and Replenishment) and RPV (Robotic Platoon Vehicle), both worth over £ 50 million per program.

“The United Kingdom has a clear view on the importance of robotics on the battlefield and its impact on defence capabilities. This is illustrated by the two large-scale robotics programs in which Milrem Robotics is currently participating in the UK,” said Kuldar Väärsi, CEO of Milrem Robotics.

Milrem Robotics THeMIS unmanned vehicles have already been sold in the Netherlands, Norway, Germany, Indonesia, the UK and the United States.

Source: *Milrem*
Date: *Mar 27, 2020*


----------



## trishna_amṛta

IIRC the data is share with the host country, which is the usual norm of doing business with US. The US is actually pretty good at it.


----------



## Cromwell

All he can do is edit the same question from " interesting " to " unique ", i thought retardation only plaques other section of defence.pk, i mean what happens to it, are we allowing a child run around here. Someone is obviously too dull to follow basic instruction from a grown " read and understand how dsca released " why is it so difficult nowadays for someone to read the information 1st rather than asking the unneccesary

TNI AU membutuhkan pesawat tempur Generasi 5 yang kemampuannya di atas pesawat generasi 4++ atau 4,5 seperti Su-27/30 atau Su-35, kemudian pesawat berkemampuan khusus _Airborne Early Warning and Control_ (AEW&C), pesawat jet tanker berkemampuan _dual systems_ (_drouge and boom_), dan pesawat amfibi.

Koordinator Staf Ahli (Koorsahli) KSAU Marsda TNI Dr. Umar Sugeng Hariyono, S.IP, S.E, M.M 

https://www.airspace-review.com/201...U8k-nfJwv8vtO5qfjSuT7iiukXppxSG6u2W6eyvvq5J4w

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandala

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281076397067268096

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## san.geuk

Cromwell said:


> All he can do is edit the same question from " interesting " to " unique ", i thought retardation only plaques other section of defence.pk, i mean what happens to it, are we allowing a child run around here. Someone is obviously too dull to follow basic instruction from a grown " read and understand how dsca released " why is it so difficult nowadays for someone to read the information 1st rather than asking the unneccesary
> 
> TNI AU membutuhkan pesawat tempur Generasi 5 yang kemampuannya di atas pesawat generasi 4++ atau 4,5 seperti Su-27/30 atau Su-35, kemudian pesawat berkemampuan khusus _Airborne Early Warning and Control_ (AEW&C), pesawat jet tanker berkemampuan _dual systems_ (_drouge and boom_), dan pesawat amfibi.
> 
> Koordinator Staf Ahli (Koorsahli) KSAU Marsda TNI Dr. Umar Sugeng Hariyono, S.IP, S.E, M.M
> 
> https://www.airspace-review.com/201...U8k-nfJwv8vtO5qfjSuT7iiukXppxSG6u2W6eyvvq5J4w



TNI AU prefer 5th gen fighter than 4++ or 4.5 gen fighter, interestingly the Russian keep pushing their Jets, and some of Russopile failed to add this as Russian made downside


----------



## Soman45

Seriously what's wrong with MoD? Kalo mau cari alasan buat nenangin opini publik mbok cari yang alasan berkelas gitu lhoo.....i mean"unilateral claim" seriously??!! di kira kemenhan seluruh rakyat indonesia awam beginian apa?!! i don't know....it's really pissed me off...malah bikin drama yang sebetulnya nggak butuh


----------



## striver44

kooppyyy said:


> Ironically, people that use Brigjen Teddy case as an example to point out the flaw with the U.S procurement processes should consider that he could've and most likely will be gotten away Scots free had the deals been done with non-U.S party (i.e. Rosoboronexport). Reminded me of PAL, with Damen corruption allegation, went from "PKR buatan anak bangsa" into "dapat kerjaan 5% saja" (Although do correct me on this one, my memory a bit hazy)
> 
> KRI 331 on the way to RIMPAC, I wonder if it carrying the Panther ASW helo on it
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280842472109703169


Nope it says nothing about Martadinata going for RIMPAC.


----------



## kooppyyy

striver44 said:


> Nope it says nothing about Martadinata going for RIMPAC.


Thanks, you're right, I might've misread that tweet


----------



## Kansel



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

san.geuk said:


> TNI AU prefer 5th gen fighter than 4++ or 4.5 gen fighter, interestingly the Russian keep pushing their Jets, and some of Russopile failed to add this as Russian made downside


We're gonna end up being F-35 operator, believe me on this

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chestnut

Cromwell said:


> We're gonna end up being F-35 operator, believe me on this


Ditto


----------



## Gen3115

Cromwell said:


> We're gonna end up being F-35 operator, believe me on this



hehe


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Gen3115 said:


> hehe
> View attachment 649514


Can we say it's already confirmed that we're planning to operate a carrier in the near future. *cross fingers*


----------



## Chestnut

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Can we say it's already confirmed that we're planning to operate a carrier in the near future. *cross fingers*


No, if we get the F-35, it will be the A variant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Still, operate A model first. After carrier platform ready, go ahead with B

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Can we say it's already confirmed that we're planning to operate a carrier in the near future. *cross fingers*



Nah it'd probably the F-35A version, from the rumors I'm hearing the F-35 is basically going to come in once they need to replace the F-16 eMLU's since by the time that thing needs to replaced it'd be a 30-40 year old airframe and might not be worth it getting them to the V standard and also because the F-35 is basically the natural upgrade path from the F-16 (I don't understand why some people assume KFX is the answer for this considering ROKAF themselves are going to have the KFX replace lower tier fighters like the F-4 and F-5 and have them alongside F-35's and F-15K's).

I just hope we get them at the right time since now is not the time yet and by that I mean getting the F-35's when the acquisition price gets lower (which they already are), lower CPFH costs, have most of the issues ironed out and most importantly for us to have infrastructure needed to have the F-35. Indonesia getting F-16V's and upgrading current F-16's is actually the preliminary step to the F-35, if you haven't noticed yet all of the current F-16 transitioning to F-35 operators are either latest F-16 operators (with some currently upgrading to V's as well) or are actually involved in the JSF program like a number of EU countries who have F-16AM/BM. So getting F-16V's in this case is necessary and is one of the steps before becoming an F-35 operator. We also can't repeat the same mistakes as we did during the Soekarno era where our MiG's had low readiness because of technological leap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

any info about our participation in RIMPAC???? we should not miss this one.


----------



## Gen3115

striver44 said:


> any info about our participation in RIMPAC???? we should not miss this one.



It's probably gonna be one of the LPD's with a Marine Corps company, should at least bring one of the helos


----------



## striver44

intermezzo, why we should just leave this flanker debacle altogether

*Angola vs India spliting the two Su30 blood lines*

_"The problem is none of the Indian installed systems on the Su30MKI talk to each other. For example the *Israeli Jammer on Indian Su30MKI will also jam the the Radar of it's own Jet cause both Russia & Israel being on the opposite side of the international collation refuse to provide India with source codes* to solve this problem. *The french navigation is not talking to the Russian Radar in the Jet & Israeli HUD is also doing the same*''._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kooppyyy

Gen3115 said:


> It's probably gonna be one of the LPD's with a Marine Corps company, should at least bring one of the helos


No shore element on this year RIMPAC due to COVID


----------



## umigami

Gen3115 said:


> Nah it'd probably the F-35A version, from the rumors I'm hearing the F-35 is basically going to come in once they need to replace the F-16 eMLU's since by the time that thing needs to replaced it'd be a 30-40 year old airframe and might not be worth it getting them to the V standard and also because the F-35 is basically the natural upgrade path from the F-16 (I don't understand why some people assume KFX is the answer for this considering ROKAF themselves are going to have the KFX replace lower tier fighters like the F-4 and F-5 and have them alongside F-35's and F-15K's).
> 
> I just hope we get them at the right time since now is not the time yet and by that I mean getting the F-35's when the acquisition price gets lower (which they already are), lower CPFH costs, have most of the issues ironed out and most importantly for us to have infrastructure needed to have the F-35. Indonesia getting F-16V's and upgrading current F-16's is actually the preliminary step to the F-35, if you haven't noticed yet all of the current F-16 transitioning to F-35 operators are either latest F-16 operators (with some currently upgrading to V's as well) or are actually involved in the JSF program like a number of EU countries who have F-16AM/BM. So getting F-16V's in this case is necessary and is one of the steps before becoming an F-35 operator. We also can't repeat the same mistakes as we did during the Soekarno era where our MiG's had low readiness because of technological leap.


Are you sure we aren't gonna getting it now?
Wamenhan is lobbying F35 to replace flanker deal, not something else, any other US made jets are rarely mentioned. (Not even F15, meskipun seberapa pengennya gw sama itu jet, yg nyebut F15 cuma video ksau sekali itu aja)



striver44 said:


> intermezzo, why we should just leave this flanker debacle altogether
> 
> *Angola vs India spliting the two Su30 blood lines*
> 
> _"The problem is none of the Indian installed systems on the Su30MKI talk to each other. For example the *Israeli Jammer on Indian Su30MKI will also jam the the Radar of it's own Jet cause both Russia & Israel being on the opposite side of the international collation refuse to provide India with source codes* to solve this problem. *The french navigation is not talking to the Russian Radar in the Jet & Israeli HUD is also doing the same*''._


So It's like each of your body part have their own mind and they hate each other?
BIG LOL!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

So it is not rumour but a facts


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280835363238379522


----------



## Whizzack

striver44 said:


> intermezzo, why we should just leave this flanker debacle altogether
> 
> *Angola vs India spliting the two Su30 blood lines*
> 
> _"The problem is none of the Indian installed systems on the Su30MKI talk to each other. For example the *Israeli Jammer on Indian Su30MKI will also jam the the Radar of it's own Jet cause both Russia & Israel being on the opposite side of the international collation refuse to provide India with source codes* to solve this problem. *The french navigation is not talking to the Russian Radar in the Jet & Israeli HUD is also doing the same*''._



...More like a display of the usual Indian incompetence, mismanagement and "sok tau" attitude rather than anything else... The Angolans are the lucky ones in this story..


----------



## Chestnut

striver44 said:


> intermezzo, why we should just leave this flanker debacle altogether
> 
> *Angola vs India spliting the two Su30 blood lines*
> 
> _"The problem is none of the Indian installed systems on the Su30MKI talk to each other. For example the *Israeli Jammer on Indian Su30MKI will also jam the the Radar of it's own Jet cause both Russia & Israel being on the opposite side of the international collation refuse to provide India with source codes* to solve this problem. *The french navigation is not talking to the Russian Radar in the Jet & Israeli HUD is also doing the same*''._


I had an argument with two boomers about this...

They kept saying SCYTALYS is somehow going to magically datalink the F-16 and Su-27/30/35 together even though they can't answer my question of whether or not Russia and America will give you the source code for the radar data.

Again, boomers need to face the day of the pillow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Chestnut said:


> I had an argument with two boomers about this...
> 
> They kept saying SCYTALYS is somehow going to magically datalink the F-16 and Su-27/30/35 together even though they can't answer my question of whether or not Russia and America will give you the source code for the radar data.
> 
> Again, boomers need to face the day of the pillow.


it's obvious we will probably ditch sukhoi fleet sooner or later .


----------



## Alex898

Cromwell said:


> We're gonna end up being F-35 operator, believe me on this


if were gonna operate F35, what role would it fill ? replace the Flanker ? or F-16 ? or there is gonna be a whole new skuadron and role they gonna play ?


----------



## striver44

Alex898 said:


> if were gonna operate F35, what role would it fill ? replace the Flanker ? or F-16 ? or there is gonna be a whole new skuadron and role they gonna play ?


SEAD/DEAD is the first thing i imagine when I heard F35

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Whizzack said:


> ...More like a display of the usual Indian incompetence, mismanagement and "sok tau" attitude rather than anything else... The Angolans are the lucky ones in this story..


They offer us pretty much the same.
NATO Avionics on the Su-35? Russia Offers to Adapt its Elite Fighter to Indonesia’s Needs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lasa-X

Chestnut said:


> I had an argument with two boomers about this...
> 
> They kept saying SCYTALYS is somehow going to magically datalink the F-16 and Su-27/30/35 together even though they can't answer my question of whether or not Russia and America will give you the source code for the radar data.
> 
> Again, boomers need to face the day of the pillow.


What is boomers? 
I read some kiddos with no manner in internet said boomers this and that. 
But what is exactly boomer means in this context? Old people? Org tua sok tau? Or what?


----------



## kooppyyy

Speaking of F-35, the U.S just gives the green light to Japan’s $23B (105 unit) F-35 procurement. This will surely further the cost per unit in the economy of scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Lasa-X said:


> What is boomers?
> I read some kiddos with no manner in internet said boomers this and that.
> But what is exactly boomer means in this context? Old people? Org tua sok tau? Or what?


Orang tua yang sok tau dan gak mau denger opini orang karena alesannya "sAya lBh tUa jD SaYA lbH tAhU!!!1!!"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alex898

striver44 said:


> SEAD/DEAD is the first thing i imagine when I heard F35


sorry, not that I have knowledges about our military doctrine. but, isn't SEAD/DEAD is kinda against our military doctrin which, AFAIK is that we are not agressor ?
thats why i think that we may need the F35, but now isnt really the right time. more like after 2030 is the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Speaking of which, here's a nice video sent @Gen3115 showcasing a Hornet in a WVR with a Flanker.

Notice how the supposed 'Super Maneuverable' Flanker was stretched thin by an arguably outdated fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Alex898 said:


> sorry, not that I have knowledges about our military doctrine. but, isn't SEAD/DEAD is kinda against our military doctrin which, AFAIK is that we are not agressor ?
> thats why i think that we may need the F35, but now isnt really the right time. more like after 2030 is the time.


Destroying enemy capability to attack us is offensive defence. Something like destroying their airfield, power grid, port, etc.
Asal kita gak menduduki daerah orang aja.
(Though, It's not like we never invade another country before )


----------



## Raduga

Alex898 said:


> sorry, not that I have knowledges about our military doctrine. but, isn't SEAD/DEAD is kinda against our military doctrin which, AFAIK is that we are not agressor ?
> thats why i think that we may need the F35, but now isnt really the right time. more like after 2030 is the time.


preemptive strike is also a form of defense, bring the conflict as far as possible from our border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Alex898 said:


> sorry, not that I have knowledges about our military doctrine. but, isn't SEAD/DEAD is kinda against our military doctrin which, AFAIK is that we are not agressor ?
> thats why i think that we may need the F35, but now isnt really the right time. more like after 2030 is the time.



nooooo, there is no doctrine which stated we can't attack other countries first to secure our interest and objective. On contrary, Indonesia armed forces posture is more on expeditionary forces since long long time. That's why they dedicated Kostrad or Caduad in the past as expeditionary forces elements along with the Marine Corps or KKO. There is long wishes among military planner reformer to restore the function and roles of Indonesian Armed Forces into more aggressive posture just like in Old Era, especially for the Navy and Air Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Alex898 said:


> sorry, not that I have knowledges about our military doctrine. but, isn't SEAD/DEAD is kinda against our military doctrin which, AFAIK is that we are not agressor ?
> thats why i think that we may need the F35, but now isnt really the right time. more like after 2030 is the time.


You can conduct SEAD/DEAD on enemy ships as well. A HARM missile would still lock on to a Navy ship's radar just as it would if it were a GBAD.


----------



## Gen3115

umigami said:


> Are you sure we aren't gonna getting it now?
> Wamenhan is lobbying F35 to replace flanker deal, not something else, any other US made jets are rarely mentioned. (Not even F15, meskipun seberapa pengennya gw sama itu jet, yg nyebut F15 cuma video ksau sekali itu aja)



Ordering it now and getting it near 2030 is great, but I doubt it. Plus like I said better for us to wait until it's more affordable and mature.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alex898

umigami said:


> Destroying enemy capability to attack us is offensive defence. Something like destroying their airfield, power grid, port, etc.
> Asal kita gak menduduki daerah orang aja.
> (Though, It's not like we never invade another country before )


I see, thank you for that.

thank you for the explanations. its just in public, our petinggi militer and pengamat militer kita somehow always made the impression that we are waiting for another country to invade us, so i just gotta ask. thans though


----------



## Lasa-X

Chestnut said:


> Orang tua yang sok tau dan gak mau denger opini orang karena alesannya "sAya lBh tUa jD SaYA lbH tAhU!!!1!!"


Aahh I see. So 'younger' people get upset to the sok tau older person and call them boomer. 
I wonder what average age range to called boomer. So next time I would know if a boomer asking me to fight (like a man of course, not a keyboard warrior), it won't be a boomer vs a boomer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> I had an argument with two boomers about this...
> 
> They kept saying SCYTALYS is somehow going to magically datalink the F-16 and Su-27/30/35 together even though they can't answer my question of whether or not Russia and America will give you the source code for the radar data.
> 
> Again, boomers need to face the day of the pillow.


Now since you raise the issue, those Flankers are gonna be huge problem when we building our own Network Centric Warfare system, what are we gonna do with them ? These Flankers are gonna be trapped on basic radio communication, unable to connect within the system


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Now since you raise the issue, those Flankers are gonna be huge problem when we building our own Network Centric Warfare system, what are we gonna do with them ? These Flankers are gonna be trapped on basic radio communication, unable to connect within the system



that's gonna sucks like what happened today.


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> that's gonna sucks like what happened today.


Well i suppose they'll be a good " aggresor squadron " in future. It's undeniable that those Flankers are going to " alien " within our system

Some pieces of our C-130B history

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gen3115

Cromwell said:


> Now since you raise the issue, those Flankers are gonna be huge problem when we building our own Network Centric Warfare system, what are we gonna do with them ? These Flankers are gonna be trapped on basic radio communication, unable to connect within the system



1. Make them as an aggressor squadron, scratch them off the regular Koopsau, Kohahudnas, etc activities and use them solely for training to keep costs down. Since the PRC is our pressing adversary, the Su-30MK2's would make a good aggressor since the PLAAF have some in their fleet as well. The only down side is we need to know if we can retain their operational costs.

2. Sell them to another country that might be interested, not sure if theres any to be honest, but I think some South American or African states would be interested or maybe even Vietnam (doubt it though).

3. Make them into monuments (this is something I'm pretty sure the TNI-AU is good at this point lmao)

4. Sell them to an adversary red air company like Draken or Air USA and then contract them to do aggressor red air duties for us.



Nike said:


> that's gonna sucks like what happened today.



Wait what happened today?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Gen3115 said:


> 1. Make them as an aggressor squadron, scratch them off the regular Koopsau, Kohahudnas, etc activities and use them solely for training to keep costs down. Since the PRC is our pressing adversary, the Su-30MK2's would make a good aggressor since the PLAAF have some in their fleet as well. The only down side is we need to know if we can retain their operational costs.
> 
> 2. Sell them to another country that might be interested, not sure if theres any to be honest, but I think some South American or African would be interested or maybe even Vietnam (doubt it though).
> 
> 3. Make them into monuments (this is something I'm pretty sure the TNI-AU is good at this point lmao)
> 
> 4. Sell them to an adversary red air company like Draken or Air USA and then contract them to do aggressor red air duties for us.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what happened today?



Their is stand alone platform

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lasa-X

Gen3115 said:


> 1. Make them as an aggressor squadron, scratch them off the regular Koopsau, Kohahudnas, etc activities and use them solely for training to keep costs down. Since the PRC is our pressing adversary, the Su-30MK2's would make a good aggressor since the PLAAF have some in their fleet as well. The only down side is we need to know if we can retain their operational costs.
> 
> 2. Sell them to another country that might be interested, not sure if theres any to be honest, but I think some South American or African would be interested or maybe even Vietnam (doubt it though).
> 
> 3. Make them into monuments (this is something I'm pretty sure the TNI-AU is good at this point lmao)
> 
> 4. Sell them to an adversary red air company like Draken or Air USA and then contract them to do aggressor red air duties for us.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what happened today?


As bad as it may seems, write off Flankers is not a wise idea. Even with the fleet right now TNI AU still stretched out to cover the air. Remember Sku 14 is still using 3-4 unit of flankers taken from sku 11. Now want to sell/write off/jadi monumen? 
In this pandemic er where budget is very limited? How they gonna replace it? 
And hopely no BS joke from anyone said pake produk dalam negeri aja. 

Use it until the end of its age then replace them all. Make the best out of it with all their limitation. Like it or not their coverage range can not be replace that easy.


----------



## striver44

Why not use those flankers as a dedicated naval attack squadron?


----------



## Gen3115

Lasa-X said:


> As bad as it may seems, write off Flankers is not a wise idea. Even with the fleet right now TNI AU still stretched out to cover the air. Remember Sku 14 is still using 3-4 unit of flankers taken from sku 11. Now want to sell/write off/jadi monumen?
> In this pandemic er where budget is very limited? How they gonna replace it?
> And hopely no BS joke from anyone said pake produk dalam negeri aja.
> 
> Use it until the end of its age then replace them all. Make the best out of it with all their limitation. Like it or not their coverage range can not be replace that easy.



You can use them until their airframe hours wear out, the problem with that is it takes money for the operational costs and its the Flankers thats been heavy on the wallet in that case. Plus I was assuming this was when we start having enough airframes and replacement for them. 




striver44 said:


> Why not use those flankers as a dedicated naval attack squadron?




Better get some BrahMos then, Kh-31's not gonna provide enough punch IMO


----------



## Raduga

Gen3115 said:


> *You can use them until their airframe hours wear out, the problem with that is it takes money for the operational costs and its the Flankers thats been heavy on the wallet in that case*. Plus I was assuming this was when we start having enough airframes and replacement for them.
> 
> Better get some BrahMos then, Kh-31's not gonna provide enough punch IMO


this is one of the reason also why AL or AU rarely bought new stuff, they'd keeping older stuff with a burdening operational and harwat cost that takes a large portion of their budget, may gods luck favor the remaining ahmad yani class crew and sailors, those thing are relic .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lasa-X

Gen3115 said:


> You can use them until their airframe hours wear out, the problem with that is it takes money for the operational costs and its the Flankers thats been heavy on the wallet in that case. Plus I was assuming this was when we start having enough airframes and replacement for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better get some BrahMos then, Kh-31's not gonna provide enough punch IMO


Yes I believe operational costs was the point that they considered that time and they decided to buy flankers. Aaannndd...they still wanna have Su35. It means they are aware about that.
So replace them for sure but at the end of flankers life.

Imho, Kh-31 has enough deterent especially if you consider for decades TNI AU's arsenal for interdiction/maritime strike is only mavericks.
But if you give option for brahmos (I assumed air launched version) then the option to sell/make Flankers a monument becoming obsolete because MK2 version need to be upgraded to launched air launched Brahmos. Why wastingmoney on upgrading flankers then sell it out?


----------



## Lasa-X

striver44 said:


> Why not use those flankers as a dedicated naval attack squadron?


Right now TNI AU can't afford to have any dedicated mission fighter squadron. Flanker is covering most of eastern area to engage with black flight. Leave them as dedicated naval attack squadron will leave nothing to cover the airspace. Remember sku 14 too have only 1 flight of flanker.

Same as hawk 200/100 fleet. People often say, to replace them or tell that hawks only a second line of defence fighter.
As a workhorse fighter and the spearhead of TNI AU in dark era at the end of 90's and first decade of 2000, this is penghinaan. It was Hawk that were sent to intercept Lasa-X in eastern part (hawk 200 vs RAAF hornet case)
Nobody dare to say that hawk is a second line fighter.
Same as today, the nearest fighter to LCS is hawk at sku 1. They do a heavy mission to cover and protect that hot spot. Not Flankers and not F-16s (exception if there is other CAP flight in Ranai AFB).
Soooo...can't do any dedicated mission squadron imho.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Lasa-X said:


> Right now TNI AU can't afford to have any dedicated mission fighter squadron. Flanker is covering most of eastern area to engage with black flight. Leave them as dedicated naval attack squadron will leave nothing to cover the airspace. Remember sku 14 too have only 1 flight of flanker.
> 
> Same as hawk 200/100 fleet. People often say, to replace them or tell that hawks only a second line of defence fighter.
> As a workhorse fighter and the spearhead of TNI AU in dark era at the end of 90's and first decade of 2000, this is penghinaan. It was Hawk that were sent to intercept Lasa-X in eastern part (hawk 200 vs RAAF hornet case)
> Nobody dare to say that hawk is a second line fighter.
> Same as today, the nearest fighter to LCS is hawk at sku 1. They do a heavy mission to cover and protect that hot spot. Not Flankers and not F-16s (exception if there is other CAP flight in Ranai AFB).
> Soooo...can't do any dedicated mission squadron imho.


No this is just for the long run, we are on our way to induct additional F16s and if @Cromwell prophecy that we are going to operate Lightning's in the future is right then there are roles that our flankers could fill as their previous roles of patrol and Frontline fighters are replaced by vipers and Lightning's. Some suggested that they be an aggressor squadron but I'm more inclined for a dedicated maritime strike platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> No this is just for the long run, we are on our way to induct additional F16s and if @Cromwell prophecy that we are going to operate Lightning's in the future is right then there are roles that our flankers could fill as their previous roles of patrol and Frontline fighters are replaced by vipers and Lightning's. Some suggested that they be an aggressor squadron but I'm more inclined for a dedicated maritime strike platform.



Maritime strike platform better using something like KFX, they gonna use many type AShM


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> Maritime strike platform better using something like KFX, they gonna use many type AShM


Don't we have an understanding already that KFX won't be here anytime soon?


----------



## Gen3115

striver44 said:


> Don't we have an understanding already that KFX won't be here anytime soon?



Mid-2030's at least, don't put KFX in any plan or orbat of some kind for the 2020's, especially when our commitment to the program is questionable


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Don't we have an understanding already that KFX won't be here anytime soon?



we are talking about future right? If you want something immediate, the only thing possible is Boeing F18

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

F16 Viper as stopgap and stepping stone towards modern warfare. I am too wondering whats our maritime strike platform going to be. Or perhaps we just wait until the sukhoi retirement date sometime in 2030ish and see whats in the market for maritime strike platform thats avaiable. The only twin engine gen 5 avaiable in 2030ish (nato) might only be KFX. I doubt the German/French nor the English/SAAB might be ready at that time. As for Turkys one, I dont think they going to get it done if they cant find a good partner.


----------



## Nike

Read it @Indos 

*New changes in South China Sea worrisome*
Source
China Military Online
Editor
Wang Xinjuan
Time
2020-07-07 18:43:14





A photo shows the lighthouse on the Nansha Islands' Zhubi Reef in the South China Sea. （Photo: Xinhua）



By Wu Shicun

The Nimitz and Reagan aircraft carrier strike groups of the US Navy are carrying out military exercises in the South China Sea right now. This is the first such drill in recent years. The US military even publicly declared this to be the most significant symbol of its determination. 

The year 2020 will witness the situation in the South China Sea shift from "stabilizing" to "turbulent". Specifically, a series of events in the South China Sea since May triggered the increased tense situation in the South China Sea. Worrying new changes are taking place in this region. 



*Provoking "militarization of the South China Sea"*

The COVID-19 pandemic hits the US really hard, and the US military has not been spared. But instead of slowing down its military operations in the South China Sea, the US has intensified its use of the South China Sea issue to contain China.

The US issued the report titled "United States Strategic Approach to the People’s Republic of China" on May 20, threatening to suppress China. The US Mission to the United Nations submitted a diplomatic note to the office of the UN Secretary-General’s office on June 1, objecting China's enjoyment of "historic rights" that exceeds the marine entitlements that China could assert consistent with the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS) in the South China Sea. 

It is strange that also on June 1, the Philippine government ordered the suspension of the "Philippines-US Visiting Forces Agreement". The Philippine Defense Minister boarded the Zhongye Island in the South China Sea on June 9. At the same time, the US Navy carried out two rounds of double aircraft carrier exercises in the Philippine Sea on June 21 and 28, respectively.

At the same time, the US did not relax its surveillance and intelligence gathering of Chinese military exercises from the sea and the air. The Independence-class Littoral Combat Ship USS Gabrielle Giffords (LCS-10) carried out operations in the South China Sea for two consecutive days from June 30 to July 1. A US Navy EP-3E electronic reconnaissance aircraft appeared over the Bashi Channel on July 2. If we take into consideration the five "freedom of navigation" operations carried out by the US in the South China Sea since this year, it is not difficult to find that US military operations in the South China Sea are more aggressive and provocative than ever before. The US is the biggest threat to stability in the South China Sea and the biggest black hand that provokes the "militarization of the South China Sea."



*Colluding with the US?* 

The US is neither a coastal country nor a claimant of the South China Sea. If it wants to maintain a military presence therein, intervene in relevant disputes, and use the South China Sea issue to contain China, it cannot plot without the collusion of the countries in the region.

In other words, the provocative and risky actions of the countries in the region against China are either instigated by the US or backed by the US. This can be proved by the "diplomatic note war" triggered by Malaysia's submission of an extended shelf claim in the South China Sea to the UN’s Commission on the Limits of the Continental Shelf (CLCS) at the end of last year, and the unilateral actions of other claimants. Shadows of the US are even looming over the Code of Conduct in the South China Sea (COC) consultations.

The diplomatic notes submitted by the Philippines, Vietnam and Indonesia against Malaysia or China are based on the arbitral award in favor of the Philippines over the South China Sea issue, which denies China's "historic rights" in the South China Sea, the island status of the Nansha Islands and the claims of maritime jurisdiction. At a critical moment of the diplomatic wars of words among various countries, the US suddenly jumped out and intervened. Its note to the UN totally denied China's rights and claims in the South China Sea.

Moreover, other episodes include: the unilateral oil and gas development in the Wan'an Tan area by Vietnam last year, the "ship collision incident" caused by illegal fishing in waters off Xisha Islands in this April, and Vietnam's recent threats to initiate a new South China Sea arbitration against China. Vietnam obviously would not go all out to "fight with China to the end" without US’s support. Similarly, Malaysia's unilateral oil and gas development in the disputed area of Nansha Islands, the expansion of the Philippines' facility on Zhongye Island, *and the aggressive law enforcement by Indonesia in the traditional Chinese fishery in Natuna Islands are inseparable from the instigation and public support of the US.*



*The stability of South China Sea cannot be subverted.*

The strategic cooperation between the US and Vietnam, and the alliance relationship between the US and the Philippines have continued to rise. Some claimant countries have used the window period of COC consultations to consolidate and expand vested interests with unilateral actions. The COC consultations stalled due to the pandemic. The resurgence of the arbitration award and its interference with the maritime cooperation in the South China Sea will be the distinctive features of the development and changes in the South China Sea in the future.

As a leading force safeguarding peace and stability in the South China Sea, China will spare no effort to promote the rule-based development of a maritime order in the South China Sea, promote the construction of facilities based on the civilian development of Nansha islands and reefs and the provision of international public goods. China will integrate its maritime powers with the goal of rights protection and stability maintenance in the South China Sea, and build its capabilities to adapt to the future naval warfare style change. China will be devoted to give full play to "the Chinese strength" and "the Chinese presence" and will continue to be the anchor for maintaining peace and stability in the South China Sea.



(The author is President of China’s National Institute for South China Sea Studies and Chairman of Board of Directors of China-Southeast Asia Research Center on the South China Sea)

_Disclaimer: This article is originally published on huanqiu.com and translated from Chinese into English and edited by the China Military Online. The information, ideas or opinions appearing in this article do not necessarily reflect the views of eng.chinamil.com.cn._


http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2020-07/07/content_9848467.htm


although the disclaimer but this website is legit military news outlet owned by PLA, Authorized by the Central Military Commission of the People's Republic of China (PRC) and sponsored by the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) News Media Center, China Military Online is the only official English-language military news website of the Chinese Armed Forces and an important platform for building up the online international communication capacity of the Chinese military. Whoever write an article in this website all of them is part of decision maker within PLA or PRC. And the view in this article clearly indicated they want to stay in Natuna area for a long long time as they questioned our right and sovereignty ( if you ever understand the word of sovereignty) to do law enforcing within our waters

@Chestnut i found @Indos is very amusing lately as he is downplayed the China threat against Indonesia and accused other Indonesia member as warmonger to keep insisted Indonesia to arm ourselves as soon as possible though China threat actually very persistent and real. And China itself actually rearming themselves very quickly lately and had clear intention to use their forces to uphold their ridiculous claim over South China Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## san.geuk

Nike said:


> Read it @Indos
> 
> *New changes in South China Sea worrisome*
> Source
> China Military Online
> Editor
> Wang Xinjuan
> Time
> 2020-07-07 18:43:14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A photo shows the lighthouse on the Nansha Islands' Zhubi Reef in the South China Sea. （Photo: Xinhua）
> 
> By Wu Shicun
> 
> The Nimitz and Reagan aircraft carrier strike groups of the US Navy are carrying out military exercises in the South China Sea right now. This is the first such drill in recent years. The US military even publicly declared this to be the most significant symbol of its determination.
> 
> The year 2020 will witness the situation in the South China Sea shift from "stabilizing" to "turbulent". Specifically, a series of events in the South China Sea since May triggered the increased tense situation in the South China Sea. Worrying new changes are taking place in this region.
> 
> 
> 
> *Provoking "militarization of the South China Sea"*
> 
> The COVID-19 pandemic hits the US really hard, and the US military has not been spared. But instead of slowing down its military operations in the South China Sea, the US has intensified its use of the South China Sea issue to contain China.
> 
> The US issued the report titled "United States Strategic Approach to the People’s Republic of China" on May 20, threatening to suppress China. The US Mission to the United Nations submitted a diplomatic note to the office of the UN Secretary-General’s office on June 1, objecting China's enjoyment of "historic rights" that exceeds the marine entitlements that China could assert consistent with the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS) in the South China Sea.
> 
> It is strange that also on June 1, the Philippine government ordered the suspension of the "Philippines-US Visiting Forces Agreement". The Philippine Defense Minister boarded the Zhongye Island in the South China Sea on June 9. At the same time, the US Navy carried out two rounds of double aircraft carrier exercises in the Philippine Sea on June 21 and 28, respectively.
> 
> At the same time, the US did not relax its surveillance and intelligence gathering of Chinese military exercises from the sea and the air. The Independence-class Littoral Combat Ship USS Gabrielle Giffords (LCS-10) carried out operations in the South China Sea for two consecutive days from June 30 to July 1. A US Navy EP-3E electronic reconnaissance aircraft appeared over the Bashi Channel on July 2. If we take into consideration the five "freedom of navigation" operations carried out by the US in the South China Sea since this year, it is not difficult to find that US military operations in the South China Sea are more aggressive and provocative than ever before. The US is the biggest threat to stability in the South China Sea and the biggest black hand that provokes the "militarization of the South China Sea."
> 
> 
> 
> *Colluding with the US?*
> 
> The US is neither a coastal country nor a claimant of the South China Sea. If it wants to maintain a military presence therein, intervene in relevant disputes, and use the South China Sea issue to contain China, it cannot plot without the collusion of the countries in the region.
> 
> In other words, the provocative and risky actions of the countries in the region against China are either instigated by the US or backed by the US. This can be proved by the "diplomatic note war" triggered by Malaysia's submission of an extended shelf claim in the South China Sea to the UN’s Commission on the Limits of the Continental Shelf (CLCS) at the end of last year, and the unilateral actions of other claimants. Shadows of the US are even looming over the Code of Conduct in the South China Sea (COC) consultations.
> 
> The diplomatic notes submitted by the Philippines, Vietnam and Indonesia against Malaysia or China are based on the arbitral award in favor of the Philippines over the South China Sea issue, which denies China's "historic rights" in the South China Sea, the island status of the Nansha Islands and the claims of maritime jurisdiction. At a critical moment of the diplomatic wars of words among various countries, the US suddenly jumped out and intervened. Its note to the UN totally denied China's rights and claims in the South China Sea.
> 
> Moreover, other episodes include: the unilateral oil and gas development in the Wan'an Tan area by Vietnam last year, the "ship collision incident" caused by illegal fishing in waters off Xisha Islands in this April, and Vietnam's recent threats to initiate a new South China Sea arbitration against China. Vietnam obviously would not go all out to "fight with China to the end" without US’s support. Similarly, Malaysia's unilateral oil and gas development in the disputed area of Nansha Islands, the expansion of the Philippines' facility on Zhongye Island, *and the aggressive law enforcement by Indonesia in the traditional Chinese fishery in Natuna Islands are inseparable from the instigation and public support of the US.*
> 
> 
> 
> *The stability of South China Sea cannot be subverted.*
> 
> The strategic cooperation between the US and Vietnam, and the alliance relationship between the US and the Philippines have continued to rise. Some claimant countries have used the window period of COC consultations to consolidate and expand vested interests with unilateral actions. The COC consultations stalled due to the pandemic. The resurgence of the arbitration award and its interference with the maritime cooperation in the South China Sea will be the distinctive features of the development and changes in the South China Sea in the future.
> 
> As a leading force safeguarding peace and stability in the South China Sea, China will spare no effort to promote the rule-based development of a maritime order in the South China Sea, promote the construction of facilities based on the civilian development of Nansha islands and reefs and the provision of international public goods. China will integrate its maritime powers with the goal of rights protection and stability maintenance in the South China Sea, and build its capabilities to adapt to the future naval warfare style change. China will be devoted to give full play to "the Chinese strength" and "the Chinese presence" and will continue to be the anchor for maintaining peace and stability in the South China Sea.
> 
> 
> 
> (The author is President of China’s National Institute for South China Sea Studies and Chairman of Board of Directors of China-Southeast Asia Research Center on the South China Sea)
> 
> _Disclaimer: This article is originally published on huanqiu.com and translated from Chinese into English and edited by the China Military Online. The information, ideas or opinions appearing in this article do not necessarily reflect the views of eng.chinamil.com.cn._
> 
> 
> http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2020-07/07/content_9848467.htm
> 
> 
> although the disclaimer but this website is legit military news outlet owned by PLA, Authorized by the Central Military Commission of the People's Republic of China (PRC) and sponsored by the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) News Media Center, China Military Online is the only official English-language military news website of the Chinese Armed Forces and an important platform for building up the online international communication capacity of the Chinese military. Whoever write an article in this website all of them is part of decision maker within PLA or PRC. And the view in this article clearly indicated they want to stay in Natuna area for a long long time as they questioned our right and sovereignty ( if you ever understand the word of sovereignty) to do law enforcing within our waters
> 
> @Chestnut i found @Indos is very amusing lately as he is downplayed the China threat against Indonesia and accused other Indonesia member as warmonger to keep insisted Indonesia to arm ourselves as soon as possible though China threat actually very persistent and real. And China itself actually rearming themselves very quickly lately and had clear intention to use their forces to uphold their ridiculous claim over South China Sea.



better not feed the troll, just wasting our energy, we are already know what we have to do with china in north natuna.

from the writer point of view, she/he think Indonesia are backed by the US to confront the stealing fishingboat?, they don't know who we really are


----------



## striver44

Oh my we're on china's crosshair now


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> Read it @Indos
> 
> *New changes in South China Sea worrisome*
> Source
> China Military Online
> Editor
> Wang Xinjuan
> Time
> 2020-07-07 18:43:14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A photo shows the lighthouse on the Nansha Islands' Zhubi Reef in the South China Sea. （Photo: Xinhua）
> 
> 
> 
> By Wu Shicun
> 
> The Nimitz and Reagan aircraft carrier strike groups of the US Navy are carrying out military exercises in the South China Sea right now. This is the first such drill in recent years. The US military even publicly declared this to be the most significant symbol of its determination.
> 
> The year 2020 will witness the situation in the South China Sea shift from "stabilizing" to "turbulent". Specifically, a series of events in the South China Sea since May triggered the increased tense situation in the South China Sea. Worrying new changes are taking place in this region.
> 
> 
> 
> *Provoking "militarization of the South China Sea"*
> 
> The COVID-19 pandemic hits the US really hard, and the US military has not been spared. But instead of slowing down its military operations in the South China Sea, the US has intensified its use of the South China Sea issue to contain China.
> 
> The US issued the report titled "United States Strategic Approach to the People’s Republic of China" on May 20, threatening to suppress China. The US Mission to the United Nations submitted a diplomatic note to the office of the UN Secretary-General’s office on June 1, objecting China's enjoyment of "historic rights" that exceeds the marine entitlements that China could assert consistent with the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS) in the South China Sea.
> 
> It is strange that also on June 1, the Philippine government ordered the suspension of the "Philippines-US Visiting Forces Agreement". The Philippine Defense Minister boarded the Zhongye Island in the South China Sea on June 9. At the same time, the US Navy carried out two rounds of double aircraft carrier exercises in the Philippine Sea on June 21 and 28, respectively.
> 
> At the same time, the US did not relax its surveillance and intelligence gathering of Chinese military exercises from the sea and the air. The Independence-class Littoral Combat Ship USS Gabrielle Giffords (LCS-10) carried out operations in the South China Sea for two consecutive days from June 30 to July 1. A US Navy EP-3E electronic reconnaissance aircraft appeared over the Bashi Channel on July 2. If we take into consideration the five "freedom of navigation" operations carried out by the US in the South China Sea since this year, it is not difficult to find that US military operations in the South China Sea are more aggressive and provocative than ever before. The US is the biggest threat to stability in the South China Sea and the biggest black hand that provokes the "militarization of the South China Sea."
> 
> 
> 
> *Colluding with the US?*
> 
> The US is neither a coastal country nor a claimant of the South China Sea. If it wants to maintain a military presence therein, intervene in relevant disputes, and use the South China Sea issue to contain China, it cannot plot without the collusion of the countries in the region.
> 
> In other words, the provocative and risky actions of the countries in the region against China are either instigated by the US or backed by the US. This can be proved by the "diplomatic note war" triggered by Malaysia's submission of an extended shelf claim in the South China Sea to the UN’s Commission on the Limits of the Continental Shelf (CLCS) at the end of last year, and the unilateral actions of other claimants. Shadows of the US are even looming over the Code of Conduct in the South China Sea (COC) consultations.
> 
> The diplomatic notes submitted by the Philippines, Vietnam and Indonesia against Malaysia or China are based on the arbitral award in favor of the Philippines over the South China Sea issue, which denies China's "historic rights" in the South China Sea, the island status of the Nansha Islands and the claims of maritime jurisdiction. At a critical moment of the diplomatic wars of words among various countries, the US suddenly jumped out and intervened. Its note to the UN totally denied China's rights and claims in the South China Sea.
> 
> Moreover, other episodes include: the unilateral oil and gas development in the Wan'an Tan area by Vietnam last year, the "ship collision incident" caused by illegal fishing in waters off Xisha Islands in this April, and Vietnam's recent threats to initiate a new South China Sea arbitration against China. Vietnam obviously would not go all out to "fight with China to the end" without US’s support. Similarly, Malaysia's unilateral oil and gas development in the disputed area of Nansha Islands, the expansion of the Philippines' facility on Zhongye Island, *and the aggressive law enforcement by Indonesia in the traditional Chinese fishery in Natuna Islands are inseparable from the instigation and public support of the US.*
> 
> 
> 
> *The stability of South China Sea cannot be subverted.*
> 
> The strategic cooperation between the US and Vietnam, and the alliance relationship between the US and the Philippines have continued to rise. Some claimant countries have used the window period of COC consultations to consolidate and expand vested interests with unilateral actions. The COC consultations stalled due to the pandemic. The resurgence of the arbitration award and its interference with the maritime cooperation in the South China Sea will be the distinctive features of the development and changes in the South China Sea in the future.
> 
> As a leading force safeguarding peace and stability in the South China Sea, China will spare no effort to promote the rule-based development of a maritime order in the South China Sea, promote the construction of facilities based on the civilian development of Nansha islands and reefs and the provision of international public goods. China will integrate its maritime powers with the goal of rights protection and stability maintenance in the South China Sea, and build its capabilities to adapt to the future naval warfare style change. China will be devoted to give full play to "the Chinese strength" and "the Chinese presence" and will continue to be the anchor for maintaining peace and stability in the South China Sea.
> 
> 
> 
> (The author is President of China’s National Institute for South China Sea Studies and Chairman of Board of Directors of China-Southeast Asia Research Center on the South China Sea)
> 
> _Disclaimer: This article is originally published on huanqiu.com and translated from Chinese into English and edited by the China Military Online. The information, ideas or opinions appearing in this article do not necessarily reflect the views of eng.chinamil.com.cn._
> 
> 
> http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2020-07/07/content_9848467.htm
> 
> 
> although the disclaimer but this website is legit military news outlet owned by PLA, Authorized by the Central Military Commission of the People's Republic of China (PRC) and sponsored by the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) News Media Center, China Military Online is the only official English-language military news website of the Chinese Armed Forces and an important platform for building up the online international communication capacity of the Chinese military. Whoever write an article in this website all of them is part of decision maker within PLA or PRC. And the view in this article clearly indicated they want to stay in Natuna area for a long long time as they questioned our right and sovereignty ( if you ever understand the word of sovereignty) to do law enforcing within our waters
> 
> @Chestnut i found @Indos is very amusing lately as he is downplayed the China threat against Indonesia and accused other Indonesia member as warmonger to keep insisted Indonesia to arm ourselves as soon as possible though China threat actually very persistent and real. And China itself actually rearming themselves very quickly lately and had clear intention to use their forces to uphold their ridiculous claim over South China Sea.


" traditional chinese fishery in Natuna islands " ????
Damn where's the logic in this ? Who writes this stuff ?


----------



## striver44

Cromwell said:


> " traditional chinese fishery in Natuna islands " ????
> Damn where's the logic in this ? Who writes this stuff ?


Wang xinjuan


----------



## Cromwell

striver44 said:


> Wang xinjuan


This article written and posted by China Military Online ( i can assume this is state owned newspaper publishing ) reflects the manner of People's Republic of China on Natuna Waters. It is no doubt that the world has polarised once more and we are all dragged, descended into New " Cold War " only this time we can't wash away our hands and simply being Non Block. China presents military threat to us, it is obvious their objectives are to design their hegemony in half of Asia, secure their geopolitical designated vision of " Chain of Pearl " and removes US Sphere of Influence in West of Pacific. Indonesia at this time should maintain and preserve its interests; we can't let the disputed waters gone to them and we can't place ourself under their yoke. China is potential threat and in future there might an armed conflict arise North of us, when the time has come Indonesia must be ready for whatever impacts that hit us



Nike said:


> Read it @Indos
> 
> *New changes in South China Sea worrisome*
> Source
> China Military Online
> Editor
> Wang Xinjuan
> Time
> 2020-07-07 18:43:14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A photo shows the lighthouse on the Nansha Islands' Zhubi Reef in the South China Sea. （Photo: Xinhua）
> 
> 
> 
> By Wu Shicun
> 
> The Nimitz and Reagan aircraft carrier strike groups of the US Navy are carrying out military exercises in the South China Sea right now. This is the first such drill in recent years. The US military even publicly declared this to be the most significant symbol of its determination.
> 
> The year 2020 will witness the situation in the South China Sea shift from "stabilizing" to "turbulent". Specifically, a series of events in the South China Sea since May triggered the increased tense situation in the South China Sea. Worrying new changes are taking place in this region.
> 
> 
> 
> *Provoking "militarization of the South China Sea"*
> 
> The COVID-19 pandemic hits the US really hard, and the US military has not been spared. But instead of slowing down its military operations in the South China Sea, the US has intensified its use of the South China Sea issue to contain China.
> 
> The US issued the report titled "United States Strategic Approach to the People’s Republic of China" on May 20, threatening to suppress China. The US Mission to the United Nations submitted a diplomatic note to the office of the UN Secretary-General’s office on June 1, objecting China's enjoyment of "historic rights" that exceeds the marine entitlements that China could assert consistent with the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS) in the South China Sea.
> 
> It is strange that also on June 1, the Philippine government ordered the suspension of the "Philippines-US Visiting Forces Agreement". The Philippine Defense Minister boarded the Zhongye Island in the South China Sea on June 9. At the same time, the US Navy carried out two rounds of double aircraft carrier exercises in the Philippine Sea on June 21 and 28, respectively.
> 
> At the same time, the US did not relax its surveillance and intelligence gathering of Chinese military exercises from the sea and the air. The Independence-class Littoral Combat Ship USS Gabrielle Giffords (LCS-10) carried out operations in the South China Sea for two consecutive days from June 30 to July 1. A US Navy EP-3E electronic reconnaissance aircraft appeared over the Bashi Channel on July 2. If we take into consideration the five "freedom of navigation" operations carried out by the US in the South China Sea since this year, it is not difficult to find that US military operations in the South China Sea are more aggressive and provocative than ever before. The US is the biggest threat to stability in the South China Sea and the biggest black hand that provokes the "militarization of the South China Sea."
> 
> 
> 
> *Colluding with the US?*
> 
> The US is neither a coastal country nor a claimant of the South China Sea. If it wants to maintain a military presence therein, intervene in relevant disputes, and use the South China Sea issue to contain China, it cannot plot without the collusion of the countries in the region.
> 
> In other words, the provocative and risky actions of the countries in the region against China are either instigated by the US or backed by the US. This can be proved by the "diplomatic note war" triggered by Malaysia's submission of an extended shelf claim in the South China Sea to the UN’s Commission on the Limits of the Continental Shelf (CLCS) at the end of last year, and the unilateral actions of other claimants. Shadows of the US are even looming over the Code of Conduct in the South China Sea (COC) consultations.
> 
> The diplomatic notes submitted by the Philippines, Vietnam and Indonesia against Malaysia or China are based on the arbitral award in favor of the Philippines over the South China Sea issue, which denies China's "historic rights" in the South China Sea, the island status of the Nansha Islands and the claims of maritime jurisdiction. At a critical moment of the diplomatic wars of words among various countries, the US suddenly jumped out and intervened. Its note to the UN totally denied China's rights and claims in the South China Sea.
> 
> Moreover, other episodes include: the unilateral oil and gas development in the Wan'an Tan area by Vietnam last year, the "ship collision incident" caused by illegal fishing in waters off Xisha Islands in this April, and Vietnam's recent threats to initiate a new South China Sea arbitration against China. Vietnam obviously would not go all out to "fight with China to the end" without US’s support. Similarly, Malaysia's unilateral oil and gas development in the disputed area of Nansha Islands, the expansion of the Philippines' facility on Zhongye Island, *and the aggressive law enforcement by Indonesia in the traditional Chinese fishery in Natuna Islands are inseparable from the instigation and public support of the US.*
> 
> 
> 
> *The stability of South China Sea cannot be subverted.*
> 
> The strategic cooperation between the US and Vietnam, and the alliance relationship between the US and the Philippines have continued to rise. Some claimant countries have used the window period of COC consultations to consolidate and expand vested interests with unilateral actions. The COC consultations stalled due to the pandemic. The resurgence of the arbitration award and its interference with the maritime cooperation in the South China Sea will be the distinctive features of the development and changes in the South China Sea in the future.
> 
> As a leading force safeguarding peace and stability in the South China Sea, China will spare no effort to promote the rule-based development of a maritime order in the South China Sea, promote the construction of facilities based on the civilian development of Nansha islands and reefs and the provision of international public goods. China will integrate its maritime powers with the goal of rights protection and stability maintenance in the South China Sea, and build its capabilities to adapt to the future naval warfare style change. China will be devoted to give full play to "the Chinese strength" and "the Chinese presence" and will continue to be the anchor for maintaining peace and stability in the South China Sea.
> 
> 
> 
> (The author is President of China’s National Institute for South China Sea Studies and Chairman of Board of Directors of China-Southeast Asia Research Center on the South China Sea)
> 
> _Disclaimer: This article is originally published on huanqiu.com and translated from Chinese into English and edited by the China Military Online. The information, ideas or opinions appearing in this article do not necessarily reflect the views of eng.chinamil.com.cn._
> 
> 
> http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2020-07/07/content_9848467.htm
> 
> 
> although the disclaimer but this website is legit military news outlet owned by PLA, Authorized by the Central Military Commission of the People's Republic of China (PRC) and sponsored by the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) News Media Center, China Military Online is the only official English-language military news website of the Chinese Armed Forces and an important platform for building up the online international communication capacity of the Chinese military. Whoever write an article in this website all of them is part of decision maker within PLA or PRC. And the view in this article clearly indicated they want to stay in Natuna area for a long long time as they questioned our right and sovereignty ( if you ever understand the word of sovereignty) to do law enforcing within our waters
> 
> @Chestnut i found @Indos is very amusing lately as he is downplayed the China threat against Indonesia and accused other Indonesia member as warmonger to keep insisted Indonesia to arm ourselves as soon as possible though China threat actually very persistent and real. And China itself actually rearming themselves very quickly lately and had clear intention to use their forces to uphold their ridiculous claim over South China Sea.


This website regardless is infested by Chinese or Chinese sympathiser netizens. After all probably Indonesian section is probably among the few pro democracy, NATO oriented section in this web. You can't expect a fair discussion with them, that's why i bare myself having discussion on Indonesian related topics or geopolitics with anyone outside this section.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chestnut

Cromwell said:


> " traditional chinese fishery in Natuna islands " ????
> Damn where's the logic in this ? Who writes this stuff ?


The Global Times, SMCP, etc.

Take your pick...


----------



## striver44

Chestnut said:


> The Global Times, SMCP, etc.
> 
> Take your pick...


SCMP is actually more neutral and more professional.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Japan has been cleared by the US State Department to buy 105 Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II stealth fighters as part of a package worth an estimated $23.11 billion.

The potential F-35 deal is the second largest foreign military sale approved by Washington in history, behind a $29.4 billion sale of Boeing F-15SA fighters and associated weapons to Saudi Arabia in 2010.

Tokyo requested 63 examples of the F-35A conventional take-off-and-landing variant and 42 examples of the F-35B short-take-off-and-vertical-landing variant (STVOL), the US Defense Security Cooperation Agency says as part of a notice delivered to the US Congress on 9 July.

Also, part of the sale are 110 Pratt and Whitney F135 engines, including five spare turbines.

The fighters will come with an electronic warfare and command system; control, communications, computers and intelligence, navigation and identification system; the F-35 Autonomic Logistics Global Support System; the F-35 Autonomic Logistics Information System; a flight mission trainer; and F-35 unique infrared flares, among other undisclosed subsystems and features.

“This proposed sale will support the foreign policy goals and national security objectives of the United States by improving the security of a major ally that is a force for political stability and economic progress in the Asia-Pacific region,” says the US Defense Security Cooperation Agency. ”It is vital to U.S. national interest to assist Japan in developing and maintaining a strong and effective self-defence capability.”

Japan is ordering F-35Bs to populate its two aircraft carriers of the Izumo-class. Originally built as helicopter carriers, the Izumo and Kaga are to be retrofitted with reinforced and heat-resistant decks to handle the fixed-wing aircraft.

Though Japan has a Final Assembly and Check-Out facility for the F-35, aircraft from this prospective order are to be built in Fort Worth, Texas. There are no known offset agreements as part of the deal, says the US Defense Security Cooperation Agency.

*The sale of F-35s to Japan is not finalised and still requires acceptance by Tokyo.*

https://www.flightglobal.com/fixed-...f-35-stealth-fighters-for-23bn/139234.article

23 billion US dollar for 105 examples and more than hundreds engines along with other support elements that's quite a bargain to me

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia Punya 1 Aset Negara Paling Mahal Bernilai Rp 347 Triliun, Apakah Itu?*





1




24


kumparanBISNIS
Konten Redaksi kumparan
_




Ilustrasi uang rupiah sebagai salah satu aset. Foto: Aditia Noviansyah/kumparan
Kementerian Keuangan melakukan penilaian dan pencatatan aset negara, salah satunya kompleks Gelora Bung Karno atau GBK di kawasan Senayan, Jakarta Selatan. Saat ini, nilai aset tersebut mencapai Rp 347 triliun.

Nilai aset kompleks GBK itu mencapai 3,3 persen dari total aset negara yang saat ini mencapai Rp 10.467,53 triliun. Ini merupakan nilai aset tertinggi di Indonesia.

"Karena lokasinya di pusat kota, jadi (nilai asetnya) tertinggi di Indonesia," ujar Direktur Barang Milik Negara (BMN) Ditjen Kekayaan Negara Kementerian Keuangan Encep Sudarwan dalam diskusi virtual mengenai barang milik negara, Jumat (10/7).

Secara rinci, nilai aset tanah di kompleks stadion GBK yang terletak di Senayan, Jakarta, itu sekitar Rp 345 triliun. Sementara aset bangunannya hampir Rp 3 triliun.

Sebelumnya, pemerintah melaporkan adanya kenaikan aset milik negara, sejalan dengan perhitungan kembali aset atau revaluasi yang telah dilakukan pada 2018 hingga tahun ini.






Petugas menyemprotkan cairan disinfektan di kawasan 'ring road' Stadion Utama Gelora Bung Karno atau GBK di Senayan, Jakarta, Minggu (21/6). Foto: Aditya Pradana Putra/ANTARA FOTO
Hasilnya, aset negara setelah dihitung kembali saat ini mencapai Rp 10.467,53 triliun, naik 65 persen dibandingkan sebelumnya yang sebesar Rp 6.325,28 triliun.

"Itulah hasil revaluasi, menaikkan aset sekitar Rp 4.000 triliun. Kemarin kan kita nilai, Alhamdulillah sudah selesai sudah diaudit BPK dan keluar opininya WTP, aset tetap kita meningkat," kata Encep

Berdasarkan nilainya, aset tetap yang dimiliki Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) merupakan yang tertinggi di antara kementerian dan lembaga lainnya, mencapai Rp 1.645.56 triliun atau naik 27,66 persen dibandingkan tahun sebelumnya.

Aset Kementerian Pertahanan Indonesia tersebut, mengalahkan aset tetap yang dimiliki Kementerian PUPR, yang mencapai Rp 1.564,61 triliun atau naik 26,3 persen dari tahun lalu.
https://m.kumparan.com/amp/kumparan...ernilai-rp-347-triliun-apakah-itu-1tmGn6E5F58_

MOD got largest state assets


----------



## san.geuk

Nike said:


> Japan has been cleared by the US State Department to buy 105 Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II stealth fighters as part of a package worth an estimated $23.11 billion.
> 
> The potential F-35 deal is the second largest foreign military sale approved by Washington in history, behind a $29.4 billion sale of Boeing F-15SA fighters and associated weapons to Saudi Arabia in 2010.
> 
> Tokyo requested 63 examples of the F-35A conventional take-off-and-landing variant and 42 examples of the F-35B short-take-off-and-vertical-landing variant (STVOL), the US Defense Security Cooperation Agency says as part of a notice delivered to the US Congress on 9 July.
> 
> Also, part of the sale are 110 Pratt and Whitney F135 engines, including five spare turbines.
> 
> The fighters will come with an electronic warfare and command system; control, communications, computers and intelligence, navigation and identification system; the F-35 Autonomic Logistics Global Support System; the F-35 Autonomic Logistics Information System; a flight mission trainer; and F-35 unique infrared flares, among other undisclosed subsystems and features.
> 
> “This proposed sale will support the foreign policy goals and national security objectives of the United States by improving the security of a major ally that is a force for political stability and economic progress in the Asia-Pacific region,” says the US Defense Security Cooperation Agency. ”It is vital to U.S. national interest to assist Japan in developing and maintaining a strong and effective self-defence capability.”
> 
> Japan is ordering F-35Bs to populate its two aircraft carriers of the Izumo-class. Originally built as helicopter carriers, the Izumo and Kaga are to be retrofitted with reinforced and heat-resistant decks to handle the fixed-wing aircraft.
> 
> Though Japan has a Final Assembly and Check-Out facility for the F-35, aircraft from this prospective order are to be built in Fort Worth, Texas. There are no known offset agreements as part of the deal, says the US Defense Security Cooperation Agency.
> 
> *The sale of F-35s to Japan is not finalised and still requires acceptance by Tokyo.*
> 
> https://www.flightglobal.com/fixed-...f-35-stealth-fighters-for-23bn/139234.article
> 
> 23 billion US dollar for 105 examples and more than hundreds engines along with other support elements that's quite a bargain to me



Thats mean 219+ million each plane make it 16 unit then it Will cost us 3.5 billion or less


----------



## Nike

san.geuk said:


> Thats mean 219+ million each plane make it 16 unit then it Will cost us 3.5 billion or less



Quite affordable, compared to Rafale or Typhoon


----------



## Gundala

san.geuk said:


> Thats mean 219+ million each plane make it 16 unit then it Will cost us 3.5 billion or less


It would be less if its all in type A fighter.

Anyway since the defense procurement can now be in multiyears contract I was wondering if the future fighter we are going to get (Viper most likely) will be done in bulk (-/+ 2 sqa) and stretch over multiple years? I havent seen any "pembelian besar" that could use the new system. Hopefully at least we can push locally produce one such as armored vehicle in large quantity to help push the local economy. Or it might be even the non essential one such as shoe/baju loreng/etc.


----------



## NEKONEKO

san.geuk said:


> Thats mean 219+ million each plane make it 16 unit then it Will cost us 3.5 billion or less


Give or take a few millions for each plane if we want it, for the Japanese they already have the infrastructure and don't forget that they order two type of F35.



Gundala said:


> the defense procurement can now be in multiyears contract


Lumayan sekarang bisa beginian. Kalau lihat tetangga dibawah kita, proyek kaprang dan kasel mereka dibuat jadi beberapa dekade lamanya. Nilai proyek bombastis tapi tidak terlalu sakit didompet karena proyek jangka panjang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

Gundala said:


> It would be less if its all in type A fighter.
> 
> Anyway since the defense procurement can now be in multiyears contract I was wondering if the future fighter we are going to get (Viper most likely) will be done in bulk (-/+ 2 sqa) and stretch over multiple years? I havent seen any "pembelian besar" that could use the new system. Hopefully at least we can push locally produce one such as armored vehicle in large quantity to help push the local economy. Or it might be even the non essential one such as shoe/baju loreng/etc.




Public need to educate more about multiyears spending /defence investment method, lot people outhere think big spending for defence procurement just wasting money even they know dispute over natuna sea, they start to compare price vis a vis and start thinking this product is overprice without calculate sustainability lifetime support and ease for maintenance

We can negotiate for offset to produce in PT DI or perhaps other local industri



NEKONEKO said:


> Give or take a few millions for each plane if we want it, for the Japanese they already have the infrastructure and don't forget that they order two type of F35.
> 
> Lumayan sekarang bisa beginian. Kalau lihat tetangga dibawah kita, proyek kaprang dan kasel mereka dibuat jadi beberapa dekade lamanya. Nilai proyek bombastis tapi tidak terlalu sakit didompet karena proyek jangka panjang.



If we use f5 replacement budget then we might buy 5 units for introduction and familiarisation

Ausi proyek2nya sangat mahal, mungkin karena memberdayakan industri lokal mereka, tapi kalo misalnya kita yg bikin disini bisa lebih murah mungkin ya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

@Chestnut @Gen3115 what are your take if we purchase used JASDF F15j's to be stopgap fighter while retiring SU series....?


----------



## NEKONEKO

san.geuk said:


> memberdayakan industri lokal mereka


This. And giving the opportunity for local company to be able to develop and supply the subsystem.
Coba gitu kemhan buka tender kompetisi pengembangan chaft buat kapal, nanti liat berapa perusahaan yang ikut berpartisipasi, kasih duit pengembangan bagi yang berpartisipasi tapi yang masuk proses produksi masal cuman pemenang, bakal butuh sistem chaft untuk banyak kapal TNI dari kecil sampai besar, dari kombatan sampai support.

Their(australia) new ship will use locally made phased array radar and CMS.
For SK they develop the subsystem needed for KFX.
For us, PKR local content ? Only basic materials for ship construction itself? We able to build the ship here but not pushing for BUMN or swasta to develop the subsystem.


Shower LEN with lots of money to develop subsystem to be used in our future ship ( could be nav radar, EO sensor etc depends on their capability), order lots of said ship.
Pindad could be tasked to develop something like the softkill defense system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

striver44 said:


> @Chestnut @Gen3115 what are your take if we purchase used JASDF F15j's to be stopgap fighter while retiring SU series....?


Too old airframe and many of them haven't received MSIP programme, they're more like earlier F-15 A/B series. Better taking something from 309th maintenance depot Arizona than this, idk if F-15 C/D are made available but i've seen list of relatively not too old F-16 C/D Block 30/32 and few F-16 C/D Block 40/42

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Cromwell said:


> Too old airframe and many of them haven't received MSIP programme, they're more like earlier F-15 A/B series.


I read that there are 100 or so jets they're willing to let go, and the US will resell those in bargain price to a southeast asian countries, we could sent an inspection teams to pick units with the least flying hours, but yeah maybe that's just a crazy idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

striver44 said:


> I read that there are 100 or so jets they're willing to let go, and the US will resell those in bargain price to a southeast asian countries, we could sent an inspection teams to pick units with the least flying hours, but yeah maybe that's just a crazy idea.


Too old for service, i'd rather US National Guards F-15 C/D but only if they're made available, probably undergo MLU to Eagle standard but even IMHO if we want something relatively affordable and in made available soon perhaps EDA ( idk if Trump administration would be as generous as Obama was ) or FMS on reserved F-16s in 309th Maintenance Depot Arizona ( The Boneyard )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> Too old for service, i'd rather US National Guards F-15 C/D but only if they're made available, probably undergo MLU to Eagle standard but even IMHO if we want something relatively affordable and in made available soon perhaps EDA ( idk if Trump administration would be as generous as Obama was ) or FMS on reserved F-16s in 309th Maintenance Depot Arizona ( The Boneyard )


Still hard to be accepted by orang awam though.
"Sukhoi kok gantinya pespur bekasan"
And Jokowi already said to avoid procuring barang sekenan, so just forget that.
Go with brand new F15ex or Shornet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gen3115

striver44 said:


> @Chestnut @Gen3115 what are your take if we purchase used JASDF F15j's to be stopgap fighter while retiring SU series....?



Personally I wouldn't since the ones the Japanese are selling are the oldest ones that can't receive any upgrades. I wouldn't mind if we are able to take the F-15 with 'Japanese Super Interceptor'upgrades that has the APG-82 AESA with new mission computers and EW suites, but those ones aren't for sale. The airframe hours and capability on the older ones that are for sale are just not worth it, I would rather get F-16 Block 52's from the boneyard since those aren't actually that old and they were put in the boneyard simply because the USAF was standardizing to Block 50's with F-110 engines. 

However if we do somehow get used F-15C's there maybe a role for them if the plan for dedicated interceptor squadrons for the Kohanudnas are true, since the F-15C's would make decent interceptors with their Mach 2.5 top speed and dedicated air superiority role, they could basically speed dash to an interception point if needed. But still I think getting anything from the 309th AMARG would be better since they actually have stuff with decent hours left.


----------



## Chestnut

@Nike @striver44 @Gen3115 @Kansel 

How much you guys wanna bet that the whole Rafale deal has less to do with 'diversification' and more to do with Thales and MBDA sneaking Euros in Croissants at a meet and greet?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gen3115

Chestnut said:


> @Nike @striver44 @Gen3115 @Kansel
> 
> How much you guys wanna bet that the whole Rafale deal has less to do with 'diversification' and more to do with Thales and MBDA sneaking Euros in Croissants at a meet and greet?


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> @Nike @striver44 @Gen3115 @Kansel
> 
> How much you guys wanna bet that the whole Rafale deal has less to do with 'diversification' and more to do with Thales and MBDA sneaking Euros in Croissants at a meet and greet?


Why Rafale got mentioned pretty often?
Something happened?


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> @Nike @striver44 @Gen3115 @Kansel
> 
> How much you guys wanna bet that the whole Rafale deal has less to do with 'diversification' and more to do with Thales and MBDA sneaking Euros in Croissants at a meet and greet?



They are well known to do that, and pretty good at it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Gen3115 said:


> View attachment 650196


Some peoplws said PS is french lover. Also more like DCNS subs than CBG...


----------



## Cromwell

Some people did say transaction with France & Netherlands satisfy all sides, Way more " flexible " than with US yet " cleaner " than with Russian & Chinese. Despite all that Rafale, Scorpene and Gowind offers are all questionable and the odd is really slow, i don't mind though on thales subsystems or MBDA missiles as well Nexter and Airbus products

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Chestnut said:


> @Nike @striver44 @Gen3115 @Kansel
> 
> How much you guys wanna bet that the whole Rafale deal has less to do with 'diversification' and more to do with Thales and MBDA sneaking Euros in Croissants at a meet and greet?


If I recall correctly thales has such brokering power that we do a re- bid for long range radar after leonardo won the tender few years ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

Ruhnama said:


> Some peoplws said PS is french lover. Also more like DCNS subs than CBG...



Not PS in particularly but our armed forces eventualy buy french stuff, Exocet, mica, panther, vab anoa, Caesar nexter,
Scorpene came in their mind coz want better deal in ToT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Ruhnama said:


> Some peoplws said PS is french lover. Also more like DCNS subs than CBG...


well the DCNS with their scorpene proven themselves in brazilian nuclear submarine transfer of technology .

"The *Brazilian submarine Álvaro Alberto* is a nuclear-powered attack submarine (SSN) under construction for the Brazilian Navy, by the Itaguaí Construções Navais (ICN). The construction is part of the strategic partnership signed between France and Brazil in 2008, which also included the total transfer of technology and support for the construction of four enlarged conventionally-powered Scorpène-class submarines."

"The Brazilian Navy modernization program plans the development and construction of six nuclear attack submarines, as part of the national defense strategy that says that any effort to build or acquire nuclear submarines will be to develop strategic deterrence capability against "any hostile force" to the national land or sea territory.

Brazil says that its future nuclear powered submarines capacity will serve as a "peaceful deterrent" and not "a weapon of war". The country adopts the policy of "no first use", also understands that with its future fleet, at least some of its weapons will be able to survive the first strike (nuclear or non-nuclear) of an enemy and prevent further attempts at aggression.

Another main reason is the defense of the so-called Blue Amazon (Portuguese: _A Amazônia Azul_), a resource-rich area covering about 4.5 million square kilometers off the Brazilian coast. This area is the country's exclusive economic zone, home to a huge diversity of marine species, valuable metallic minerals and other mineral resources, petroleum, and the world's second largest rare-earth reserve."
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
we'd probably have our own version of *BLUE AMAZON *, our coastline is rich in natural resources and even more enormous in term of size compared to brazil (almost 15 times the size), no need for arguement that we need to implement nuclear powered sub as detterent in the future , even brazilian navy are more or less same compared to us in term of their naval equipment .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> well the DCNS with their scorpene proven themselves in brazilian nuclear submarine transfer of technology .
> 
> "The *Brazilian submarine Álvaro Alberto* is a nuclear-powered attack submarine (SSN) under construction for the Brazilian Navy, by the Itaguaí Construções Navais (ICN). The construction is part of the strategic partnership signed between France and Brazil in 2008, which also included the total transfer of technology and support for the construction of four enlarged conventionally-powered Scorpène-class submarines."
> 
> "The Brazilian Navy modernization program plans the development and construction of six nuclear attack submarines, as part of the national defense strategy that says that any effort to build or acquire nuclear submarines will be to develop strategic deterrence capability against "any hostile force" to the national land or sea territory.
> 
> Brazil says that its future nuclear powered submarines capacity will serve as a "peaceful deterrent" and not "a weapon of war". The country adopts the policy of "no first use", also understands that with its future fleet, at least some of its weapons will be able to survive the first strike (nuclear or non-nuclear) of an enemy and prevent further attempts at aggression.
> 
> Another main reason is the defense of the so-called Blue Amazon (Portuguese: _A Amazônia Azul_), a resource-rich area covering about 4.5 million square kilometers off the Brazilian coast. This area is the country's exclusive economic zone, home to a huge diversity of marine species, valuable metallic minerals and other mineral resources, petroleum, and the world's second largest rare-earth reserve."
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> we'd probably have our own version of *BLUE AMAZON *, our coastline is rich in natural resources and even more enormous in term of size compared to brazil (almost 15 times the size), no need for arguement that we need to implement nuclear powered sub as detterent in the future , even brazilian navy are more or less same compared to us in term of their naval equipment .



though i am more for surface fleets posturing first compared to use Submarine power as deterrence, but to have Nuclear powered submarine i think it is a good idea for a country like Indonesia, at least we have something to be used even when other of our assets is obliterated by enemy actions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Cromwell said:


> Some people did say transaction with France & Netherlands satisfy all sides, Way more " flexible " than with US yet " cleaner " than with Russian & Chinese. Despite all that Rafale, Scorpene and Gowind offers are all questionable



Can't say it better. Well said indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

These two photos reflect the share of destiny among youth soldiers from Indonesia and Netherland in 1948, photo above depicts the arrival of Indonesia Siliwangi division in Jogjakarta and below KL soldier depart before being sent into the Indies. 

Credit to original owner

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> @Nike @striver44 @Gen3115 @Kansel
> 
> How much you guys wanna bet that the whole Rafale deal has less to do with 'diversification' and more to do with Thales and MBDA sneaking Euros in Croissants at a meet and greet?


Well, that's what always happen when we procure something from them isn't it?


----------



## san.geuk

It seems China sistematicly testing our patience, first claiming our Zee, stealing our fish, killing our people on their ship, now claiming batik, i have suspecious this kind of act backed by ccp as part of their strategy testing the water or even an act of provocation to justify their action next


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Unesco has recognise batik is from Indonesia...is to late for them to claim batik.. not onley them who stole our fish, there is vietnam, malaysia,philipina..and mostly china.. mereka memancing di air keruh.. just keep increase our defense and military postur


----------



## san.geuk

Does anyone know why mindef has additional task to boost food production?


----------



## striver44

Tentara kan bisa semuanya.


----------



## Chestnut

san.geuk said:


> Does anyone know why mindef has additional task to boost food production?


Because it's scary for the government to rely on private enterprises to do that job.


----------



## san.geuk

Chestnut said:


> Because it's scary for the government to rely on private enterprises to do that job.



And @striver44

Although food supply is part of our sishankamrata, but there is ministri of agriculture to handle food sector, i'm not get into politics but this Will make mindef not focus to his primary duties


----------



## striver44

san.geuk said:


> And @striver44
> 
> Although food supply is part of our sishankamrata, but there is ministri of agriculture to handle food sector, i'm not get into politics but this Will make mindef not focus to his primary duties


You realized that it's sarcasm right?


----------



## mejikuhibiu

striver44 said:


> You realized that it's sarcasm right?


No.. his right.. it was epolisosbudhankamrata

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

mejikuhibiu said:


> No.. his right.. it was epolisosbudhankamrata



Thats a long word

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Actually you should stop mentioning those mods. It never worked. I stop using the report button long time ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Actually you should stop mentioning those mods. It never worked. I stop using the report button long time ago.



I just love to see the limits of their

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> I just love to see the limits of their


Yeah everyone got their way to the test their limits. Mine is to bombard the thread with contra china post

Oh btw 
Pindad new products
Let me introduce Maverick,Maung and Commander.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

striver44 said:


> Yeah everyone got their way to the test their limits. Mine is to bombard the thread with contra china post
> 
> Oh btw
> Pindad new products
> Let me introduce Maverick,Maung and Commander.



The windows are rather big and look like „normal“ car window since I dont see any frame sections provisioned for bulletproof glass.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

nufix said:


> The windows are rather big and look like „normal“ car window since I dont see any frame sections provisioned for bulletproof glass.


This is likely for special purpose "kendaraan dinas" to transport men and materials in unforgiving terrain like that in Papua, it should be light.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

striver44 said:


> If I recall correctly thales has such brokering power that we do a re- bid for long range radar after leonardo won the tender few years ago


Indra won the tender. The company I worked for was part of the bidding.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> I just love to see the limits of their



If you really want to test anyone limit on the internet, you should Doxing them. Whenever I post something that start heading that line toward any of those "Pelarian Glodok" my post get deleted


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> If you really want to test anyone limit on the internet, you should Doxing them. Whenever I post something that start heading that line toward any of those "Pelarian Glodok" my post get deleted



Found it amusing indeed, just wonder when the Pakistani got fall out with China where their stance will be lie as the possibility is quite big (atheist commies society is never compatible with ones being built based on religious sentiment)


----------



## Gundala

san.geuk said:


> Public need to educate more about multiyears spending /defence investment method, lot people outhere think big spending for defence procurement just wasting money even they know dispute over natuna sea, they start to compare price vis a vis and start thinking this product is overprice without calculate sustainability lifetime support and ease for maintenance


Well good luck in educating public specially our "netizen" , but yeah I agree
My concern is for the kemenhan and TNI actually. After years and years of having single year budget can they now adapt to the new one and use it to their advantage? We can do "borongan" type of purchase that might benefit more for ToT, lower price, etc.


----------



## Aghost132483

striver44 said:


> Yeah everyone got their way to the test their limits. Mine is to bombard the thread with contra china post
> 
> Oh btw
> Pindad new products
> Let me introduce Maverick,Maung and Commander.


 Maverick is not Pindad product, it was Can Am product, we could easily found it on youtube.
After produce Excavator I suggest Pindad produce light truck with 4x4 capability for civilian, as we know our infrastructure especially in papua was not good, they use expensive double cabin or even SUV, that made the rental rate for transport logistic become expensive


----------



## striver44

Aghost132483 said:


> Maverick is not Pindad product, it was Can Am product, we could easily found it on youtube.
> After produce Excavator I suggest Pindad produce light truck with 4x4 capability for civilian, as we know our infrastructure especially in papua was not good, they use expensive double cabin or even SUV, that made the rental rate for transport logistic become expensive


4x4 light truck for civilan is dominated by toyota's and mitsubishi 's product like hilux and L200. There's no way pindad could compete with em.


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> Yeah everyone got their way to the test their limits. Mine is to bombard the thread with contra china post
> 
> Oh btw
> Pindad new products
> Let me introduce Maverick,Maung and Commander.



This to replace our old but good Landies right ? (Land Rover Defender)


----------



## striver44

Nike said:


> This to replace our old but good Landies right ? (Land Rover Defender)
> 
> View attachment 650512
> View attachment 650513


I think so


----------



## 182

*JAVA SEA (Aug. 04, 2016) Susi Pudjiastuti, the Minister of Marine Affairs and Fisheries in Jakarta, Indonesia, and other distinguished visitors pass through side boys on the flight deck of the amphibious transport dock ship USS New Orleans (LPD 18). New Orleans, part of the Boxer Amphibious Ready Group, with embarked 13th Marine Expeditionary Unit, is operating in the U.S. 7th Fleet are of operations in support of security and stability in the Indo-Asia-Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Brandon Cyr/ Released) BOXARG13MEU16 160804-N-WK391-001*


some old news, but very rare photograph. 
hand salute from USS New Orleans LPD-18 crew-men to our former fisheries minister.
and of course, the awesome MV-22 Osprey

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Raduga

Aghost132483 said:


> Maverick is not Pindad product, it was Can Am product, we could easily found it on youtube.
> After produce Excavator I suggest Pindad produce light truck with 4x4 capability for civilian, as we know our infrastructure especially in papua was not good, they use expensive double cabin or even SUV, that made the rental rate for transport logistic become expensive


i believe we're still on level of "Karoseri" and integration only , don't expect the main parts like suspension , chassis engine etc would be purely made by pindad .

sad to see what happened to texmaco tbh .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> i believe we're still on level of "Karoseri" and integration only , don't expect the main parts like suspension , chassis engine etc would be purely made by pindad .
> 
> sad to see what happened to texmaco tbh .



No need to burden all of them to PINDAD, outsourcing them from local private automotive supplier as we got tonnes of them. You should know in JABABEKA there is lot of industry to supply spares for our large vendor like AHASS and the likes

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gundala

Raduga said:


> i believe we're still on level of "Karoseri" and integration only , don't expect the main parts like suspension , chassis engine etc would be purely made by pindad .
> 
> sad to see what happened to texmaco tbh





Nike said:


> No need to burden all of them to PINDAD, outsourcing them from local private automotive supplier as we got tonnes of them. You should know in JABABEKA there is lot of industry to supply spares for our large vendor like AHASS and the likes



Yea, doesnt matter if its just Karoseri and integration. And I agree with Nike said, no need to burden Pindad for it. Just build a decent amount of contract (quantity wise) like 100 (with posibility of 300 more) for a start to make 4x4 that could be use for Military and police. Then make an open tender for it. If they cant make it themself they will find partner for it. We can make some restriction to it such as 50% local content, have to be local assembly, etc. Just like what US did. Its possible but require inter government/angkatan coordination to make good specification, and this prolly the hardest part


----------



## NEKONEKO

Yo @striver44, I am already done with that one guy and put him on my ignore list.
And you mentioned about the Natuna talk and I just check it again, it seems my post(my reply to his answer) is edited by someone.


----------



## striver44

NEKONEKO said:


> Yo @striver44, I am already done with that one guy and put him on my ignore list.
> And you mentioned about the Natuna talk and I just checked again, it seems my post(my reply to his answer) is edited by someone.


Could you send me his post, i remember he explicitly mention that we gave up natuna


----------



## NEKONEKO

striver44 said:


> Could you send me his post, i remember he explicitly mention that we gave up natuna





NEKONEKO said:


> I never said i support Taiwan nor said i support one china policy.
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> No


My post that magically changed.

Go to page 3 for that one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Good feeling picture lol


----------



## striver44

#TBT


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Good feeling picture lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 650610


:/



striver44 said:


> #TBT


Context?

And its not Thursday.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Nike said:


> Good feeling picture lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 650610


Parchim need to replace..
How about opv program from pt.pal and dru


----------



## Nike

https://m.facebook.com/groups/91473...poser=false&ref=m_notif&notif_t=group_comment

Good research


----------



## NEKONEKO

Good looking and carry quite a punch.


----------



## Nike

Seems the gear more better by every passing days for units in the field



















Btw intermezzo 

Seems rivalry between branches is not only exclusive in Indonesia only, in US the rivalry is sometimes get bitter by every passing days, LoL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281588994267021314

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gen3115

Looks like the new capital city in Kalimantan will be getting its own airbase, even though I think using existing Balikpapan and Samarinda airports would've been sufficient. Btw this is something I've always wondered, what are differences between Type A, B, C airbases of the TNI-AU? I know each Type are more capable than the other, but I can't find official requirements for it anywhere

https://www.inews.id/news/nasional/...gkalan-udara-di-kabupaten-penajam-paser-utara


----------



## NEKONEKO

Gen3115 said:


> Looks like the new capital city in Kalimantan will be getting its own airbase, even though I think using existing Balikpapan and Samarinda airports would've been sufficient. Btw this is something I've always wondered, what are differences between Type A, B, C airbases of the TNI-AU? I know each Type are more capable than the other, but I can't find official requirements for it anywhere
> 
> https://www.inews.id/news/nasional/...gkalan-udara-di-kabupaten-penajam-paser-utara


_Ketua Tim Survei Kolonel Penerbang (Pnb) Joko Sugeng mengatakan, TNI AU juga akan membangun fasilitas pertahanan udara berupa pangkalan dan landasan udara tipe A yang ideal. Pembangunan fasilitas militer itu agar dapat terhubung dengan kepentingan pertahanan udara yang ada.
Landasan besar ini nantinya juga akan digunakan sebagai tempat pendaratan pesawat VVIP, baik untuk Presiden atau Wapres_

I wholly support it, for jet fighter and VVIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Nike said:


> Seems the gear more better by every passing days for units in the field
> 
> View attachment 650651
> View attachment 650652
> View attachment 650653
> View attachment 650654
> View attachment 650655
> 
> 
> Btw intermezzo
> 
> Seems rivalry between branches is not only exclusive in Indonesia only, in US the rivalry is sometimes get bitter by every passing days, LoL
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281588994267021314


Theres any plan to change our malvinas? Im prever to use kostrad camo as standard camo in tni



Gen3115 said:


> Looks like the new capital city in Kalimantan will be getting its own airbase, even though I think using existing Balikpapan and Samarinda airports would've been sufficient. Btw this is something I've always wondered, what are differences between Type A, B, C airbases of the TNI-AU? I know each Type are more capable than the other, but I can't find official requirements for it anywhere
> 
> https://www.inews.id/news/nasional/...gkalan-udara-di-kabupaten-penajam-paser-utara


For capital city is a must to have airport for vip/vvip and military purpose..


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Opv is better use by bakamla.. armed with 70mm or 80mm main gun,12.7mm and water canon with no ashm or sam but can install it if necesarry


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Good feeling picture lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 650610


Yeah, but what the US classes as Corvettes significantly outguns the Parchim/Diponogoro/Fatahilla-Class.

One Independence/Freedom-Class is larger and better equipped than anything we have.


----------



## Kansel

mejikuhibiu said:


> Opv is better use by bakamla.. armed with 70mm or 80mm main gun,12.7mm and water canon with no ashm or sam but can install it if necesarry


There's no such modern 70 mm or 80 mm main gun unfortunately, only 76 mm otmel avaible out there


----------



## Gen3115

NEKONEKO said:


> _Ketua Tim Survei Kolonel Penerbang (Pnb) Joko Sugeng mengatakan, TNI AU juga akan membangun fasilitas pertahanan udara berupa pangkalan dan landasan udara tipe A yang ideal. Pembangunan fasilitas militer itu agar dapat terhubung dengan kepentingan pertahanan udara yang ada.
> Landasan besar ini nantinya juga akan digunakan sebagai tempat pendaratan pesawat VVIP, baik untuk Presiden atau Wapres_
> 
> I wholly support it, for jet fighter and VVIP.



I just thought it'd be better if QRA flights we're stationed in Tarakan instead and since the capital city would be adjacent to Balikpapan and Samarinda and using existing facilities first could cut down costs, just my thought.


----------



## Nike

Gen3115 said:


> I just thought it'd be better if QRA flights we're stationed in Tarakan instead and since the capital city would be adjacent to Balikpapan and Samarinda and using existing facilities first could cut down costs, just my thought.



Tarakan too close to the border


----------



## nufix

Nike said:


> Seems the gear more better by every passing days for units in the field
> 
> View attachment 650651
> View attachment 650652
> View attachment 650653
> View attachment 650654
> View attachment 650655
> 
> 
> Btw intermezzo
> 
> Seems rivalry between branches is not only exclusive in Indonesia only, in US the rivalry is sometimes get bitter by every passing days, LoL
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281588994267021314



Just wish that we move on from one for all purpose doctrine. That black vest kinda defeats the purpose of the camo.


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> Yeah, but what the US classes as Corvettes significantly outguns the Parchim/Diponogoro/Fatahilla-Class.
> 
> One Independence/Freedom-Class is larger and better equipped than anything we have.



More like Frigate and they are fast too

Visit to Yon Armed













nufix said:


> Just wish that we move on from one for all purpose doctrine. That black vest kinda defeats the purpose of the camo.



Their armory 






Armored vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

According to the article 500 units maung had been ordered by Prabowo, btw they used off the shelf commercial technology from Toyota Astra Hillux model to cut the prices greatly and easier maintenance.

*Pindad Jual Versi Sipil Maung Pesanan Prabowo, Harga Fortuner*
CNN Indonesia
Senin, 13/07/2020 16:08
Bagikan :





Pindad Maung 4x4, kendaraan taktis yang dijajal Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto. (Dok. Pindad)




Jakarta, CNN Indonesia --
Kendaraan taktis (rantis) Maung buatan Pindad tidak hanya dijual ke Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan). Menurut perusahaan pelat merah itu Maung dengan spesifikasi 'sipil' akan dijual ke masyarakat umum dengan harga lebih murah.

Direktur Utama Pindad Abraham Mose menjelaskan Maung yang dipesan sesuai kebutuhan Kemenhan dijual dengan harga sekitar Rp600 juta. Dia mengatakan Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto sudah memesan 500 unit yang produksi massalnya akan dilakukan pada Oktober.

Pindad mengembangkan Maung menjadi empat varian, tiga di antaranya yang disebut yakni kabin ganda, kendaraan logistik, hingga mobil yang dikhususkan bakal pertempuran jarak dekat seperti dipesan Kemenhan.

"Tapi tiga varian berikut ini kami masih uji, dan kami baru lepas yang satu ini [pesanan Kemenhan]," ucap Abraham.

Kelebihan utama Maung mampu menerjang medan-medan sulit dan beroperasi di area tidak aspal. Mobil ini dibekali mesin diesel turbo 2.500 cc milik Toyota Hilux, transmisi manual 6-percepatan, dan sistem gerak 4x4.

Abraham menjelaskan Maung buat sipil akan dipasarkan ritel melalui melalui anak perusahaan atau Pindad secara langsung. Soal perawatan mesin disebut bisa memanfaatkan bengkel resmi Toyota.

"Ini standar. Mesinnya kalau datang ke Astra, jadi buka kap mesin bisa langsung ke komputernya, ya sesuai standar perawatan mereka," kata Abraham.

Maung menjadi ramai dibicarakan usai Prabowo mengungkap lewat media sosial pribadi telah menguji kendaraan taktis itu. Prabowo mengunggah konten itu setelah Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) meminta Kemenhan belanja produk lokal misalnya pada Pindad atau Dirgantara Indonesia.
https://m.cnnindonesia.com/teknolog...G9eMhm4irzgVCiPEP57b5CERO7lvgTqYUImqr0P0z85Qg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Looking at their bagpack, seems new model to me















Previous model

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kooppyyy

Nike said:


> Looking at their bagpack, seems new model to me
> 
> View attachment 650797
> View attachment 650798
> View attachment 650799
> View attachment 650800
> 
> 
> Previous model
> 
> View attachment 650803
> View attachment 650804


Yeah, that's the new model of backpack with PALS grid replacing the old ALICE backpack. First issued to Kostrad's units few years ago, now it looks like it's been issued to the second line units too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282815097824358400It will be good if we can integrate LMM into Elang Hitam, like the MQ-9 with its R9X; kinetic-based warhead, to minimise collateral damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Their armory


This is good using camo uniform, cami vest and camo helmet (not black vest and helmet)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kooppyyy

Ruhnama said:


> This is good using camo uniform, cami vest and camo helmet (not black vest and helmet)


Iya, akhirnya, itu plate carrier nya juga buatan lokalan kayaknya


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Hopefully for this kind of items TNI could mostly use locally made.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

kooppyyy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282815097824358400It will be good if we can integrate LMM into Elang Hitam, like the MQ-9 with its R9X; kinetic-based warhead, to minimise collateral damage.



They should also get them for the AS-565 if possible, the Brits also use them on the AW-159

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

This vehicles comparable to Humvee in dimensional size i think


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> According to the article 500 units maung had been ordered by Prabowo, btw they used off the shelf commercial technology from Toyota Astra Hillux model to cut the prices greatly and easier maintenance.
> 
> *Pindad Jual Versi Sipil Maung Pesanan Prabowo, Harga Fortuner*
> CNN Indonesia
> Senin, 13/07/2020 16:08
> Bagikan :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pindad Maung 4x4, kendaraan taktis yang dijajal Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto. (Dok. Pindad)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta, CNN Indonesia --
> Kendaraan taktis (rantis) Maung buatan Pindad tidak hanya dijual ke Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan). Menurut perusahaan pelat merah itu Maung dengan spesifikasi 'sipil' akan dijual ke masyarakat umum dengan harga lebih murah.
> 
> Direktur Utama Pindad Abraham Mose menjelaskan Maung yang dipesan sesuai kebutuhan Kemenhan dijual dengan harga sekitar Rp600 juta. Dia mengatakan Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto sudah memesan 500 unit yang produksi massalnya akan dilakukan pada Oktober.
> 
> Pindad mengembangkan Maung menjadi empat varian, tiga di antaranya yang disebut yakni kabin ganda, kendaraan logistik, hingga mobil yang dikhususkan bakal pertempuran jarak dekat seperti dipesan Kemenhan.
> 
> "Tapi tiga varian berikut ini kami masih uji, dan kami baru lepas yang satu ini [pesanan Kemenhan]," ucap Abraham.
> 
> Kelebihan utama Maung mampu menerjang medan-medan sulit dan beroperasi di area tidak aspal. Mobil ini dibekali mesin diesel turbo 2.500 cc milik Toyota Hilux, transmisi manual 6-percepatan, dan sistem gerak 4x4.
> 
> Abraham menjelaskan Maung buat sipil akan dipasarkan ritel melalui melalui anak perusahaan atau Pindad secara langsung. Soal perawatan mesin disebut bisa memanfaatkan bengkel resmi Toyota.
> 
> "Ini standar. Mesinnya kalau datang ke Astra, jadi buka kap mesin bisa langsung ke komputernya, ya sesuai standar perawatan mereka," kata Abraham.
> 
> Maung menjadi ramai dibicarakan usai Prabowo mengungkap lewat media sosial pribadi telah menguji kendaraan taktis itu. Prabowo mengunggah konten itu setelah Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) meminta Kemenhan belanja produk lokal misalnya pada Pindad atau Dirgantara Indonesia.
> https://m.cnnindonesia.com/teknolog...G9eMhm4irzgVCiPEP57b5CERO7lvgTqYUImqr0P0z85Qg


good to see prabowo moves to force this as mobdin standard to manage budget and not letting loose wrangler rubicon that almost double or even triple the price .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> good to see prabowo moves to force this as mobdin standard to manage budget and not letting loose wrangler rubicon that almost double or even triple the price .



He is more up to the jobs actually as he is the one who asking MINDEF position.

Btw, this news actually confirm one thing. Japan had let loose their restriction on the use of their technology into military application. It is time to use Japanese type engine and chasis to replace French Made engines on Komodo and Anoa to suppress the prices and increasing the combat readiness regarding the availability of spares parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-123456

Nike said:


> He is more up to the jobs actually as he is the one who asking MINDEF position.
> 
> Btw, this news actually confirm one thing. Japan had let loose their restriction on the use of their technology into military application. It is time to use Japanese type engine and chasis to replace French Made engines on Komodo and Anoa to suppress the prices and increasing the combat readiness regarding the availability of spares parts.


Is there a Indonesian defence forum in english?


----------



## GraveDigger388

T-123456 said:


> Is there a Indonesian defence forum in english?


You are there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kooppyyy

Gen3115 said:


> They should also get them for the AS-565 if possible, the Brits also use them on the AW-159


I agree, but the problem with is (and do correct me if I'm wrong) that AS-565 could only be configured into either ASW or ASuW role, unlike those with dual-role capability such as the Wildcat or LAMPS compatible helo in the U.S. Hence why our Panther comes in 2 different configs, with 2 will be configured to ASW helicopters while 3 will have ASuW configuration. 

I'd honestly rather go with your idea to incorporate munition such as LMM and FLIR system with laser designator to our Panther and convert it into LAH platform for BanTem for the Marines as these birds are nimble enough, and transfer the budget meant for 8 attack helicopter to procure better maritime helo like the Romeo.


----------



## Raduga

https://www.kemhan.go.id/2020/07/13...ngesahan-kerjasama-pertahanan-ri-ukraina.html

*Komisi I DPR RI Menyetujui Disahkannya RUU Pengesahan Kerjasama Pertahanan RI – Ukraina*
Senin, 13 Juli 2020




Jakarta – Fraksi-Fraksi DPR RI melalui perwakilannya di Komisi I DPR RI menyetujui dilanjutkannya pembahasan RUU Pengesahan Kerjasama Pertahanan RI dan Ukraina pada Tingkat II dalam rapat Paripurna DPR RI untuk disahkan menjadi Undang-Undang.

Pemerintah menyatakan siap melaksanakan pembahasan selanjutnya sehingga dapat menyelesaikan RUU ini secepatnya. RUU Pengesahan Kerjasama Pertahanan ini dapat menjadi landasan yang kuat bagi pengembangan kerjasama pertahanan antara RI dan Ukraina terutama dalam bidang Alutsista dan Industri Pertahanan serta meningkatkan kerjasama bilateral antara kedua negara.

Hal ini dijelaskan Menteri Hukum dan HAM Yasonna H. Laoly didampingi Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Sakti Wahyu Trenggono, Senin (13/7) mewakili Pemerintah menghadiri Rapat Kerja dengan Komisi I DPR RI mengenai pembicaraan tingkat 1 Rancangan Undang-Undang Republik Indonesia tentang Pengesahan Persetujuan antara Pemerintah Republik Indonesia dan Kabinet Menteri Ukraina tentang Kerjasama Dalam Bidang Pertahanan di Ruang Rapat Paripurna Komisi I DPR RI Gedung Nusantara II, Senayan, Jakarta.





Menteri Hukum dan HAM menjelaskan bahwa RUU ini didasari oleh Surat Presiden RI pada tanggal 2 Januari 2020 tentang usulan penyusunan RUU Pengesahan Persetujuan antara Pemerintah Republik Indonesia dan Kabinet Menteri Ukraina tentang Kerjasama Dalam Bidang Pertahanan dan menugaskan KemenkumHAM, Kemhan dan Kemlu untuk bersama-sama membahas dengan DPR RI. Kerjasama Pertahanan antara Indonesia dan Ukraina terdiri dari pertukaran kunjungan pejabat tinggi termasuk Angkatan Bersenjata kedua negara, pengembanganan kerjasama militer teknis, pengembangan bersama dalam pertahanan dan logistik, kerjasama pertahanan dalam lingkungan ilmiah, pertukaran informasi di bidang Pertahanan dan militer, pengembangan pendidikan dan pelatihan di bidang pertahanan dan militer, meningkatkan kerjasama industri pertahanan, dan kerjasama lainnya yang disepakati oleh kedua belah pihak.

Rapat Kerja Komisi I DPR RI dengan Pemerintah yang bersifat terbuka ini dibuka oleh Ketua Komisi I Meutia Hafidz dan dipimpin oleh Wakil Ketua Komisi Abdul Haris Al Mashari membahas antara lain mengenai Daftar Inventarisasi Masalah dalam penyusunan RUU Kerjasama dalam bidang Pertahanan antara RI dan Ukraina, dan pandangan Fraksi-Fraksi mengenai pembahasan RUU ini ke tahap berikutnya.

Persetujuan antara Pemerintah Indonesia dengan Ukraina di bidang Pertahanan telah ditandatangani sejak 15 Augustus 2015, perjanjian kerjasama ini belum dapat diterapkan, Pemerintah Ukraina telah melakukan pengesahan pada tahun 2017 dan telah diterima oleh Kemlu RI namun kerjasama ini belum dapat dilaksanakan karena belum menyelesaikan pengesahan secara internal dalam bentuk UU pengesahan pelaksanaan kerjasama tersebut.

Kehadiran Wamenhan mewakili Menhan RI ini didampingi oleh Dirjen Strahan Kemhan Mayjen TNI Dr. rer. pol. Rodon Pedrason M.A., Dirjen Kuathan Kemhan Marsda TNI N Ponang Djawoto, Dirjen Pothan Kemhan Prof. Dr. Ir. Bondan Tiara Sofyan, M. Si, Dirkersin Ditjen Strahan Brigjen TNI I Putu Eka Asmara Putra, M. Si (Han) , Assusmen Bid Kermalem, Karo Hukum Marsma TNI Yowono Agung Nugroho, S.H.,M.H. , Karo Turdang Setjen Kemhan Brigjen TNI Jamaruba Silaban S.H.,M.H.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
learn how to make engine from them now or never , or maybe join their neptune missile project which is an improved KH-35 .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d

so we basically following turkey footsteps, i hope we can reaps lots of technology from indonesia-Ukraine Cooperation. missile, radar, APS, engine, aerospace to gain, hope the best

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kooppyyy

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Interesting to see that PEQ has become standard with Brimob's Pelopor. It needs to be the same in at least Kostrad & Paskhas level too I feel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

Amateur footages of Maung during testing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gundala

Raduga said:


> https://www.kemhan.go.id/2020/07/13...ngesahan-kerjasama-pertahanan-ri-ukraina.html
> 
> *Komisi I DPR RI Menyetujui Disahkannya RUU Pengesahan Kerjasama Pertahanan RI – Ukraina*
> Senin, 13 Juli 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta – Fraksi-Fraksi DPR RI melalui perwakilannya di Komisi I DPR RI menyetujui dilanjutkannya pembahasan RUU Pengesahan Kerjasama Pertahanan RI dan Ukraina pada Tingkat II dalam rapat Paripurna DPR RI untuk disahkan menjadi Undang-Undang.
> 
> Pemerintah menyatakan siap melaksanakan pembahasan selanjutnya sehingga dapat menyelesaikan RUU ini secepatnya. RUU Pengesahan Kerjasama Pertahanan ini dapat menjadi landasan yang kuat bagi pengembangan kerjasama pertahanan antara RI dan Ukraina terutama dalam bidang Alutsista dan Industri Pertahanan serta meningkatkan kerjasama bilateral antara kedua negara.
> 
> Hal ini dijelaskan Menteri Hukum dan HAM Yasonna H. Laoly didampingi Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Sakti Wahyu Trenggono, Senin (13/7) mewakili Pemerintah menghadiri Rapat Kerja dengan Komisi I DPR RI mengenai pembicaraan tingkat 1 Rancangan Undang-Undang Republik Indonesia tentang Pengesahan Persetujuan antara Pemerintah Republik Indonesia dan Kabinet Menteri Ukraina tentang Kerjasama Dalam Bidang Pertahanan di Ruang Rapat Paripurna Komisi I DPR RI Gedung Nusantara II, Senayan, Jakarta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menteri Hukum dan HAM menjelaskan bahwa RUU ini didasari oleh Surat Presiden RI pada tanggal 2 Januari 2020 tentang usulan penyusunan RUU Pengesahan Persetujuan antara Pemerintah Republik Indonesia dan Kabinet Menteri Ukraina tentang Kerjasama Dalam Bidang Pertahanan dan menugaskan KemenkumHAM, Kemhan dan Kemlu untuk bersama-sama membahas dengan DPR RI. Kerjasama Pertahanan antara Indonesia dan Ukraina terdiri dari pertukaran kunjungan pejabat tinggi termasuk Angkatan Bersenjata kedua negara, pengembanganan kerjasama militer teknis, pengembangan bersama dalam pertahanan dan logistik, kerjasama pertahanan dalam lingkungan ilmiah, pertukaran informasi di bidang Pertahanan dan militer, pengembangan pendidikan dan pelatihan di bidang pertahanan dan militer, meningkatkan kerjasama industri pertahanan, dan kerjasama lainnya yang disepakati oleh kedua belah pihak.
> 
> Rapat Kerja Komisi I DPR RI dengan Pemerintah yang bersifat terbuka ini dibuka oleh Ketua Komisi I Meutia Hafidz dan dipimpin oleh Wakil Ketua Komisi Abdul Haris Al Mashari membahas antara lain mengenai Daftar Inventarisasi Masalah dalam penyusunan RUU Kerjasama dalam bidang Pertahanan antara RI dan Ukraina, dan pandangan Fraksi-Fraksi mengenai pembahasan RUU ini ke tahap berikutnya.
> 
> Persetujuan antara Pemerintah Indonesia dengan Ukraina di bidang Pertahanan telah ditandatangani sejak 15 Augustus 2015, perjanjian kerjasama ini belum dapat diterapkan, Pemerintah Ukraina telah melakukan pengesahan pada tahun 2017 dan telah diterima oleh Kemlu RI namun kerjasama ini belum dapat dilaksanakan karena belum menyelesaikan pengesahan secara internal dalam bentuk UU pengesahan pelaksanaan kerjasama tersebut.
> 
> Kehadiran Wamenhan mewakili Menhan RI ini didampingi oleh Dirjen Strahan Kemhan Mayjen TNI Dr. rer. pol. Rodon Pedrason M.A., Dirjen Kuathan Kemhan Marsda TNI N Ponang Djawoto, Dirjen Pothan Kemhan Prof. Dr. Ir. Bondan Tiara Sofyan, M. Si, Dirkersin Ditjen Strahan Brigjen TNI I Putu Eka Asmara Putra, M. Si (Han) , Assusmen Bid Kermalem, Karo Hukum Marsma TNI Yowono Agung Nugroho, S.H.,M.H. , Karo Turdang Setjen Kemhan Brigjen TNI Jamaruba Silaban S.H.,M.H.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> learn how to make engine from them now or never , or maybe join their neptune missile project which is an improved KH-35 .


Nice!! I second you man!! They surely need money. Lets go after all the technolgy needed for our RHAN, Radar etc!! Lay down the cash and buy those technology. ToT is good but it wont get us far, EVER!


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Btr4 was not match for marine.. otoman, mod has already choose pandur variant..maybe jet engine


----------



## Crunch

BREAKING NEWS!!!

*KRI Teluk Jakarta-541 tenggelam di perairan timur laut Pulau Kangean*
Selasa, 14 Juli 2020 23:27 WIB

_




Jakarta (ANTARA) - KRI Teluk Jakarta-541 yang sedang melaksanakan operasi dukungan laut pergeseran logistik ke wilayah timur mengalami kebocoran yang mengakibatkan kapal itu tenggelam pada kedalaman sekitar 90 meter di perairan timur laut Pulau Kangean, Jawa Timur, Selasa.

Kepala Penerangan TNI AL Laksamana Pertama TNI M Zaenal menyatakan musibah itu terjadi sekitar pukul 09.00 WIB. Gelombang laut di sekitar lokasi saat kejadian antara 2,5 meter sampai dengan 4 meter.

"Seluruh ABK sejumlah 55 orang dalam keadaan selamat," katanya.

Baca juga: Kapal perang AL dan pesawat TNI AU kerja sama taktis di perbatasan

Baca juga: Dua Kapal AL baru perkuat patroli di perairan Sulawesi

Sebanyak 54 anak buah kapal (ABK) diselamatkan KM Tanto Sejahtera yang sedang berlayar di posisi 5 mil laut dari lokasi kejadian, sedangkan satu ABK lainnya ditolong KM Dobonsolo milik PT Pelni (Persero).

Saat ini KRI RE Martadinata-331 sedang berada di posisi KM Tanto Sejahtera menunggu cuaca baik melaksanakan transfer ABK, untuk selanjutnya akan dibawa ke Surabaya.

Pewarta: Ade P Marboen
Editor: Sigit Pinardi
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020
_


----------



## Nike

Crunch said:


> BREAKING NEWS!!!
> 
> *KRI Teluk Jakarta-541 tenggelam di perairan timur laut Pulau Kangean*
> Selasa, 14 Juli 2020 23:27 WIB
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - KRI Teluk Jakarta-541 yang sedang melaksanakan operasi dukungan laut pergeseran logistik ke wilayah timur mengalami kebocoran yang mengakibatkan kapal itu tenggelam pada kedalaman sekitar 90 meter di perairan timur laut Pulau Kangean, Jawa Timur, Selasa.
> 
> Kepala Penerangan TNI AL Laksamana Pertama TNI M Zaenal menyatakan musibah itu terjadi sekitar pukul 09.00 WIB. Gelombang laut di sekitar lokasi saat kejadian antara 2,5 meter sampai dengan 4 meter.
> 
> "Seluruh ABK sejumlah 55 orang dalam keadaan selamat," katanya.
> 
> Baca juga: Kapal perang AL dan pesawat TNI AU kerja sama taktis di perbatasan
> 
> Baca juga: Dua Kapal AL baru perkuat patroli di perairan Sulawesi
> 
> Sebanyak 54 anak buah kapal (ABK) diselamatkan KM Tanto Sejahtera yang sedang berlayar di posisi 5 mil laut dari lokasi kejadian, sedangkan satu ABK lainnya ditolong KM Dobonsolo milik PT Pelni (Persero).
> 
> Saat ini KRI RE Martadinata-331 sedang berada di posisi KM Tanto Sejahtera menunggu cuaca baik melaksanakan transfer ABK, untuk selanjutnya akan dibawa ke Surabaya.
> 
> Pewarta: Ade P Marboen
> Editor: Sigit Pinardi
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020_



Some shit who said Indonesia Navy doesnt need ocean going vessels should go to the gutter. Those Frosch class can't take shit anymore, high wave and they go down to the bottom, they need be replaced by more bigger and stronger logistic ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aghost132483

Nike said:


> Some shit who said Indonesia Navy doesnt need ocean going vessels should go to the gutter. Those Frosch class can't take shit anymore, high wave and they go down to the bottom, they need be replaced by more bigger and stronger logistic ships.



Parchim need to be replaced too, our ex East German fleet already aging, as LST program already on going by our local shipyard (KRI, Teluk Bintuni, Teluk Lada, etc), I hope our Parchim replacement will be produce by our local shipyard too, the OPV design by Tesco, DRU and Terafulk should be fit to replace them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

https://news.detik.com/berita/d-509...30.1830912763.1594601645-278463174.1590501281


----------



## trishna_amṛta

mejikuhibiu said:


> Theres any plan to change our malvinas? Im prever to use kostrad camo as standard camo in tni



Commoniality doesn't create enough "proyek" & "penyerapan anggaran". Why do you think the US military keep designing overrice camo pattern? Its the same deal here


----------



## Nike

Home

Otomotif

News
*Pindad Berencana Bikin Mesin Sendiri Ketimbang Comot Merek Lain*
Rabu, 15 Juli 2020 | 07:22 WIB

Komentar
_

_
_

Lihat Foto_
_Dok. Pindad_
_Pindad Maung 4x4_
_Penulis: Stanly Ravel
| 
Editor: Agung Kurniawan

JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Meski saat ini masih menggunakan mesin dan sasis milik Toyota Hilux, namun PT Pindad (Persero) berniat akan menggarap kendaraan taktis (Rantis) bernama Maung tersebut dengan komponen bikinan sendiri.

Direktur Utama PT Pindad Abraham Mose mengatakan, dirinya sudah mendapatkan sinyal agar ke depan tak lagi memproduksi kendaraan militer atau sejenisnya dengan mencomot mesin atau komponen dari pabrikan lain.

"Kemarin pak Prabowo juga sudah sempat bicara, seharusnya sudah waktunya kami (Pindad) memproduksi mesin sendiri, jangan kalah dengan pabrikan lain. Intinya beliau berpesan harus bisa produksi sendiri," ucap Abraham kepada Kompas.com Selasa (14/7/2020).

Baca juga: Pindad Maung Pakai Mesin dan Sasis Hilux, Begini Respon Toyota

Abraham menjelaskan, hal tersebut memang sudah sempat dipikirkan sejak lama, namun memang dalam praktiknya tidak mudah. Ada banyak sekali kendala-kendala yang dihadapi.







Lihat Foto
Dok. Pindad
Prabowo test drive Rantis Maung garapan Pindad


Namun demikian, bukan berarti tidak bisa. Menurut Abraham, secara kemampuan dan sumber daya manusia (SDM), Indonesia sudah punya pontensi untuk memproduksi mesin sendiri, dan harusnya kondisi ini akan menciptakan banyak keuntungan serta lapangan kerja juga.

Karena itu, bila memang nantinya peminat terhadap produk-produk Pindan makin besar, Abraham menjelasakan bukan hal yang mustahil ke depannya Pindad akan membangun pabrik mesin sendiri.

"Pastinya rencana sudah ada, kita juga berharap produk kami bisa diterima banyak market juga, tidak hanya sebatas kalangan militer saja. Jadi kita lihat perkembangannya akan seperti apa," kata Abraham.

Sebelumnya, Abraham mengakui bila masalah mesin memang menjadi salah satu pekerjaan rumah bagi Pindad. Karena itu dia berharap mendapat nantinya Pindad bisa mengembangkan dan memproduksi sendiri spesifikasi mesin yang dibutuhkan.

Baca juga: Maung Pindad Sudah Dilirik Negara Lain







Lihat Foto
Twitter @prabowo
Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto saat menjajal rantis Maung buatan PT Pindad, Minggu (12/7/2020).


"Nantinya semua kita kembangkan sendiri, di luar dari mesin yang masih pakai Toyota. Sasis sekarang kita pakai Hilux, namun kita rombak lagi, nanti juga kita akan buat sendiri," ucap Abraham.

"Jadi PR (pekerjaan rumah) selanjutnya tinggal masalah mesin saja, karena kami ingin nantinya mesin dibuat lokal, tidak beli lagi," kata dia.

https://amp.kompas.com/otomotif/rea...ikin-mesin-sendiri-ketimbang-comot-merek-lain

The market is the most important consideration before PT PINDAD joint the gray to build their own engine. Hope other institution like POLRI, local government body like Satpol PP, kementerian Hukum dan HAM , and other paramilitary units obliged to use Maung. I sincerely hope they can use local Made engines and chasis_




____________________________________


Are are

This should be a strong indication where Indonesian foreign policy and security alignment swaying to which sides. Military Academy college is the most basic institution within any country military to nurture high ranking officers to lead the armed forces in future. If foreigner being let to become an instructure to the Academy you can expect there is Will be common sharing goals for both Armed Forces to achieved in the future.

Welcome to Michael Kiting, first Australian instructure to Indonesian Military College Academy in Magelang and congrats for Petrus Paramayudo for being Indonesian first instructure to Royal Australian Military Academy






@Chestnut @Cromwell @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Nike said:


> Some shit who said Indonesia Navy doesnt need ocean going vessels should go to the gutter. Those Frosch class can't take shit anymore, high wave and they go down to the bottom, they need be replaced by more bigger and stronger logistic ships.


She was replace by local made lst..this is 2nd accident for frosch class after biscany bay 1994..
For parchim its better use by bakamla with no bru and missile,only fitted with gun..and tni al use a newly class maybe from local shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> Home
> 
> Otomotif
> 
> News
> *Pindad Berencana Bikin Mesin Sendiri Ketimbang Comot Merek Lain*
> Rabu, 15 Juli 2020 | 07:22 WIB
> 
> Komentar
> _
> 
> _
> _
> 
> Lihat Foto_
> _Dok. Pindad_
> _Pindad Maung 4x4_
> _Penulis: Stanly Ravel
> |
> Editor: Agung Kurniawan
> 
> JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Meski saat ini masih menggunakan mesin dan sasis milik Toyota Hilux, namun PT Pindad (Persero) berniat akan menggarap kendaraan taktis (Rantis) bernama Maung tersebut dengan komponen bikinan sendiri.
> 
> Direktur Utama PT Pindad Abraham Mose mengatakan, dirinya sudah mendapatkan sinyal agar ke depan tak lagi memproduksi kendaraan militer atau sejenisnya dengan mencomot mesin atau komponen dari pabrikan lain.
> 
> "Kemarin pak Prabowo juga sudah sempat bicara, seharusnya sudah waktunya kami (Pindad) memproduksi mesin sendiri, jangan kalah dengan pabrikan lain. Intinya beliau berpesan harus bisa produksi sendiri," ucap Abraham kepada Kompas.com Selasa (14/7/2020).
> 
> Baca juga: Pindad Maung Pakai Mesin dan Sasis Hilux, Begini Respon Toyota
> 
> Abraham menjelaskan, hal tersebut memang sudah sempat dipikirkan sejak lama, namun memang dalam praktiknya tidak mudah. Ada banyak sekali kendala-kendala yang dihadapi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lihat Foto
> Dok. Pindad
> Prabowo test drive Rantis Maung garapan Pindad
> 
> 
> Namun demikian, bukan berarti tidak bisa. Menurut Abraham, secara kemampuan dan sumber daya manusia (SDM), Indonesia sudah punya pontensi untuk memproduksi mesin sendiri, dan harusnya kondisi ini akan menciptakan banyak keuntungan serta lapangan kerja juga.
> 
> Karena itu, bila memang nantinya peminat terhadap produk-produk Pindan makin besar, Abraham menjelasakan bukan hal yang mustahil ke depannya Pindad akan membangun pabrik mesin sendiri.
> 
> "Pastinya rencana sudah ada, kita juga berharap produk kami bisa diterima banyak market juga, tidak hanya sebatas kalangan militer saja. Jadi kita lihat perkembangannya akan seperti apa," kata Abraham.
> 
> Sebelumnya, Abraham mengakui bila masalah mesin memang menjadi salah satu pekerjaan rumah bagi Pindad. Karena itu dia berharap mendapat nantinya Pindad bisa mengembangkan dan memproduksi sendiri spesifikasi mesin yang dibutuhkan.
> 
> Baca juga: Maung Pindad Sudah Dilirik Negara Lain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lihat Foto
> Twitter @prabowo
> Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto saat menjajal rantis Maung buatan PT Pindad, Minggu (12/7/2020).
> 
> 
> "Nantinya semua kita kembangkan sendiri, di luar dari mesin yang masih pakai Toyota. Sasis sekarang kita pakai Hilux, namun kita rombak lagi, nanti juga kita akan buat sendiri," ucap Abraham.
> 
> "Jadi PR (pekerjaan rumah) selanjutnya tinggal masalah mesin saja, karena kami ingin nantinya mesin dibuat lokal, tidak beli lagi," kata dia.
> 
> https://amp.kompas.com/otomotif/rea...ikin-mesin-sendiri-ketimbang-comot-merek-lain
> 
> The market is the most important consideration before PT PINDAD joint the gray to build their own engine. Hope other institution like POLRI, local government body like Satpol PP, kementerian Hukum dan HAM , and other paramilitary units obliged to use Maung. I sincerely hope they can use local Made engines and chasis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________________________
> 
> 
> Are are
> 
> This should be a strong indication where Indonesian foreign policy and security alignment swaying to which sides. Military Academy college is the most basic institution within any country military to nurture high ranking officers to lead the armed forces in future. If foreigner being let to become an instructure to the Academy you can expect there is Will be common sharing goals for both Armed Forces to achieved in the future.
> 
> Welcome to Michael Kiting, first Australian instructure to Indonesian Military College Academy in Magelang and congrats for Petrus Paramayudo for being Indonesian first instructure to Royal Australian Military Academy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Chestnut @Cromwell @Nilgiri


By logic Australia should've been and always been our natural partner, economically both G20 member and geopolitically we face the common threat against our interest in the region. This instructor sent to us going to take years to bear the fruit however worth investment

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raduga

throwback
https://ukroboronprom.com.ua/en/med...vitrya-povitrya-ta-litakamy-vid-antonova.html
*INDONESIA TAKES AN INTEREST IN UKRAINIAN RADAR SYSTEMS, AIR-TO-AIR MISSILES AND ANTONOV AIRCRAFT*
02.11.2016

In the framework of international exhibition Indo Defence-2016 – held in Indonesian capital city Jakarta – the talks between UKROBORONPROM leadership and representatives of the Armed Forces of Indonesia were held.

During the meeting, Assistant Commander-in-Chief Bonar Hutagaol and Deputy Commander of the Air Force of Indonesia showed strong interest in new radar systems, manufactured by UOP enterprises-participants. Air-to -air missiles, produced by JSHC “Artem,” and military transport aircraft of "Antonov" production were also discussed among other UOP products during the talks.

At Indo Defence-2016 expo the State Concern represented 37 exhibits from 16 UOP enterprisers-participants. In addition to new partners search, UOP aims for active dialogue with representatives of other countries, experience and technology exchange, import substitution program speed up.

Indo Defence-2016 covers a whole range of armament and military equipment used by the Army, Air and Navy of Southeast Asia. The exhibition is supported by the Ministry of Defence of Indonesia and is recognized in the industry as a place for presentations, training, communication and business, where there are more than 20,000 professional visitors and more than 670 companies from 49 countries, demonstrating the latest military equipment and systems.

During military exercises “Rubizh-2016” radio-technical battalion of the radio-technical troops successfully tested 3-D surveillance radar “Pelican”. Specialists of UOP SE“Scientific and Production Complex “Iskra” were engaged in development and production of the new military equipment.

former vice president looking at antonov AN-148-300MP (Maritime Patrol Variants) at indo defence















​if i remember antonov also in search for foreign aerospace industry partner for resuming some of their airplane series production line ,because their main partner get into bitter end due to crimea conflict (russia) .

hiu kencana 

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> throwback
> https://ukroboronprom.com.ua/en/med...vitrya-povitrya-ta-litakamy-vid-antonova.html
> *INDONESIA TAKES AN INTEREST IN UKRAINIAN RADAR SYSTEMS, AIR-TO-AIR MISSILES AND ANTONOV AIRCRAFT*
> 02.11.2016
> 
> In the framework of international exhibition Indo Defence-2016 – held in Indonesian capital city Jakarta – the talks between UKROBORONPROM leadership and representatives of the Armed Forces of Indonesia were held.
> 
> During the meeting, Assistant Commander-in-Chief Bonar Hutagaol and Deputy Commander of the Air Force of Indonesia showed strong interest in new radar systems, manufactured by UOP enterprises-participants. Air-to -air missiles, produced by JSHC “Artem,” and military transport aircraft of "Antonov" production were also discussed among other UOP products during the talks.
> 
> At Indo Defence-2016 expo the State Concern represented 37 exhibits from 16 UOP enterprisers-participants. In addition to new partners search, UOP aims for active dialogue with representatives of other countries, experience and technology exchange, import substitution program speed up.
> 
> Indo Defence-2016 covers a whole range of armament and military equipment used by the Army, Air and Navy of Southeast Asia. The exhibition is supported by the Ministry of Defence of Indonesia and is recognized in the industry as a place for presentations, training, communication and business, where there are more than 20,000 professional visitors and more than 670 companies from 49 countries, demonstrating the latest military equipment and systems.
> 
> During military exercises “Rubizh-2016” radio-technical battalion of the radio-technical troops successfully tested 3-D surveillance radar “Pelican”. Specialists of UOP SE“Scientific and Production Complex “Iskra” were engaged in development and production of the new military equipment.
> 
> former vice president looking at antonov AN-148-300MP (Maritime Patrol Variants) at indo defence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 651191
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​if i remember antonov also in search for foreign aerospace industry partner for resuming some of their airplane series production line ,because their main partner get into bitter end due to crimea conflict (russia) .
> 
> hiu kencana
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Personally I wouldn't touch Ukrainian stuff with a 10-foot barge pole.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nametag

Chestnut said:


> Personally I wouldn't touch Ukrainian stuff with a 10-foot barge pole.



I hope they choose the good stuff, not the bad ones. their BTR4 have bad reputation from their buyers, and the last time member from the ruling party wanted Bulat from ukraine instead of Leopard.


----------



## Nike

nametag said:


> I hope they choose the good stuff, not the bad ones. their BTR4 have bad reputation from their buyers, and the last time member from the ruling party wanted Bulat from ukraine instead of Leopard.



Their problem is not the product itself but their non exist quality control !!!


----------



## Cromwell

We need this Iver




OMT presentation; there will be amandements on weaponry specs contract. Importantly OMT has no shipyard and thus there's no option that PT.PAL must do majority the works or partially with Babcock not 4% works of share we earned from DSNS




After much studies, Iver is the ideal option

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 651338
> 
> We need this Iver
> View attachment 651340
> 
> OMT presentation; there will be amandements on weaponry specs contract. Importantly OMT has no shipyard and thus there's no option that PT.PAL must do majority the works or partially with Babcock not 4% works of share we earned from DSNS
> View attachment 651341
> 
> After much studies, Iver is the ideal option


Speaking of long term plan, how many Iver that we'll get...let's say 10-15 years the future?


----------



## san.geuk

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 651338
> 
> We need this Iver
> View attachment 651340
> 
> OMT presentation; there will be amandements on weaponry specs contract. Importantly OMT has no shipyard and thus there's no option that PT.PAL must do majority the works or partially with Babcock not 4% works of share we earned from DSNS
> View attachment 651341
> 
> After much studies, Iver is the ideal option



When the cutting steel Will be implemented sir? Is the process Will be doing in irian dock at Surabaya or another dock?


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cromwell

HellFireIndo said:


> Speaking of long term plan, how many Iver that we'll get...let's say 10-15 years the future?


For now the provision is up to 4 units total, idk whether the number would be added considering possible conflict up in the north



san.geuk said:


> When the cutting steel Will be implemented sir? Is the process Will be doing in irian dock at Surabaya or another dock?


Will be discussed when assesment from Babcock & OMT arrived to PT.PAL shipyard facillities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Nike said:


> Home
> 
> Otomotif
> 
> News
> *Pindad Berencana Bikin Mesin Sendiri Ketimbang Comot Merek Lain*
> Rabu, 15 Juli 2020 | 07:22 WIB
> 
> Komentar
> _
> 
> _
> _
> 
> Lihat Foto_
> _Dok. Pindad_
> _Pindad Maung 4x4_
> _Penulis: Stanly Ravel
> |
> Editor: Agung Kurniawan
> 
> JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Meski saat ini masih menggunakan mesin dan sasis milik Toyota Hilux, namun PT Pindad (Persero) berniat akan menggarap kendaraan taktis (Rantis) bernama Maung tersebut dengan komponen bikinan sendiri.
> 
> Direktur Utama PT Pindad Abraham Mose mengatakan, dirinya sudah mendapatkan sinyal agar ke depan tak lagi memproduksi kendaraan militer atau sejenisnya dengan mencomot mesin atau komponen dari pabrikan lain.
> 
> "Kemarin pak Prabowo juga sudah sempat bicara, seharusnya sudah waktunya kami (Pindad) memproduksi mesin sendiri, jangan kalah dengan pabrikan lain. Intinya beliau berpesan harus bisa produksi sendiri," ucap Abraham kepada Kompas.com Selasa (14/7/2020).
> 
> Baca juga: Pindad Maung Pakai Mesin dan Sasis Hilux, Begini Respon Toyota
> 
> Abraham menjelaskan, hal tersebut memang sudah sempat dipikirkan sejak lama, namun memang dalam praktiknya tidak mudah. Ada banyak sekali kendala-kendala yang dihadapi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lihat Foto
> Dok. Pindad
> Prabowo test drive Rantis Maung garapan Pindad
> 
> 
> Namun demikian, bukan berarti tidak bisa. Menurut Abraham, secara kemampuan dan sumber daya manusia (SDM), Indonesia sudah punya pontensi untuk memproduksi mesin sendiri, dan harusnya kondisi ini akan menciptakan banyak keuntungan serta lapangan kerja juga.
> 
> Karena itu, bila memang nantinya peminat terhadap produk-produk Pindan makin besar, Abraham menjelasakan bukan hal yang mustahil ke depannya Pindad akan membangun pabrik mesin sendiri.
> 
> "Pastinya rencana sudah ada, kita juga berharap produk kami bisa diterima banyak market juga, tidak hanya sebatas kalangan militer saja. Jadi kita lihat perkembangannya akan seperti apa," kata Abraham.
> 
> Sebelumnya, Abraham mengakui bila masalah mesin memang menjadi salah satu pekerjaan rumah bagi Pindad. Karena itu dia berharap mendapat nantinya Pindad bisa mengembangkan dan memproduksi sendiri spesifikasi mesin yang dibutuhkan.
> 
> Baca juga: Maung Pindad Sudah Dilirik Negara Lain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lihat Foto
> Twitter @prabowo
> Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto saat menjajal rantis Maung buatan PT Pindad, Minggu (12/7/2020).
> 
> 
> "Nantinya semua kita kembangkan sendiri, di luar dari mesin yang masih pakai Toyota. Sasis sekarang kita pakai Hilux, namun kita rombak lagi, nanti juga kita akan buat sendiri," ucap Abraham.
> 
> "Jadi PR (pekerjaan rumah) selanjutnya tinggal masalah mesin saja, karena kami ingin nantinya mesin dibuat lokal, tidak beli lagi," kata dia.
> 
> https://amp.kompas.com/otomotif/rea...ikin-mesin-sendiri-ketimbang-comot-merek-lain
> 
> The market is the most important consideration before PT PINDAD joint the gray to build their own engine. Hope other institution like POLRI, local government body like Satpol PP, kementerian Hukum dan HAM , and other paramilitary units obliged to use Maung. I sincerely hope they can use local Made engines and chasis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________________________
> 
> 
> Are are
> 
> This should be a strong indication where Indonesian foreign policy and security alignment swaying to which sides. Military Academy college is the most basic institution within any country military to nurture high ranking officers to lead the armed forces in future. If foreigner being let to become an instructure to the Academy you can expect there is Will be common sharing goals for both Armed Forces to achieved in the future.
> 
> Welcome to Michael Kiting, first Australian instructure to Indonesian Military College Academy in Magelang and congrats for Petrus Paramayudo for being Indonesian first instructure to Royal Australian Military Academy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Chestnut @Cromwell @Nilgiri



Looking good! I was just looking at new ford bronco earlier too haha.


----------



## Cromwell

There's a proposal to standardise future naval air defence to CAMM in quadpack configuration; PKR 10514 & Bung Tomo MRLF will use 2x4 Mk.56 or 2x4 Sylver A35 ( 32 CAMM missiles in total ) and Iver Huitfeldt to use 16 cells of Sylver A50 ( 8 cells for Aster-30 and another 8 quadpacked CAMM making 32 units or just simply throw away Aster-30 and making the whole 64 CAMM ) meanwhile we're going to pursue all PKR to armed up to 8 Exocet mm40 B3 and all Iver Huitfeldt up to 16 Exocet mm40 B3 ( or in alternative some suggest Kongsberg NSM ). What do you think on this idea ? It's just some thought up from some people who do have influence in naval project.
We need to answer something for future conflict ahead of us; it is possible should the worst comes to us, our enemy will hit us with multiple missiles salvo of which MICA with limited number won't do a great help to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Chestnut

C


Cromwell said:


> There's a proposal to standardise future naval air defence to CAMM in quadpack configuration; PKR 10514 & Bung Tomo MRLF will use 2x4 Mk.56 or 2x4 Sylver A35 ( 32 CAMM missiles in total ) and Iver Huitfeldt to use 16 cells of Sylver A50 ( 8 cells for Aster-30 and another 8 quadpacked CAMM making 32 units or just simply throw away Aster-30 and making the whole 64 CAMM ) meanwhile we're going to pursue all PKR to armed up to 8 Exocet mm40 B3 and all Iver Huitfeldt up to 16 Exocet mm40 B3 ( or in alternative some suggest Kongsberg NSM ). What do you think on this idea ? It's just some thought up from some people who do have influence in naval project.
> We need to answer something for future conflict ahead of us; it is possible should the worst comes to us, our enemy will hit us with multiple missiles salvo of which MICA with limited number won't do a great help to us.


CAMM is just hands down better than MICA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> There's a proposal to standardise future naval air defence to CAMM in quadpack configuration; PKR 10514 & Bung Tomo MRLF will use 2x4 Mk.56 or 2x4 Sylver A35 ( 32 CAMM missiles in total ) and Iver Huitfeldt to use 16 cells of Sylver A50 ( 8 cells for Aster-30 and another 8 quadpacked CAMM making 32 units or just simply throw away Aster-30 and making the whole 64 CAMM ) meanwhile we're going to pursue all PKR to armed up to 8 Exocet mm40 B3 and all Iver Huitfeldt up to 16 Exocet mm40 B3 ( or in alternative some suggest Kongsberg NSM ). What do you think on this idea ? It's just some thought up from some people who do have influence in naval project.
> We need to answer something for future conflict ahead of us; it is possible should the worst comes to us, our enemy will hit us with multiple missiles salvo of which MICA with limited number won't do a great help to us.



Thats should be done since the beginning though ....its better someone sounding this idea. Better to use the MICA we already had for our OPV or corvettes



Chestnut said:


> C
> 
> CAMM is just hands down better than MICA.



What if the CAMM ER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kooppyyy

Looks like the marines is on the process to adopt the new 7.62 Mk3 Minimi. Back in the early 2000's it was the marine as well that first adopt the minimi, if my memory serves me right.



Nike said:


> Thats should be done since the beginning though ....its better someone sounding this idea. Better to use the MICA we already had for our OPV or corvettes
> 
> 
> 
> What if the CAMM ER


I agree. We should make a habit of playing the long game by budgeting to requirements rather than the other way around. CAMM-ER would good if we can afford it, that would put it around the ballpark of ESSM, range wise.



Nike said:


> Are are
> 
> This should be a strong indication where Indonesian foreign policy and security alignment swaying to which sides. Military Academy college is the most basic institution within any country military to nurture high ranking officers to lead the armed forces in future. If foreigner being let to become an instructure to the Academy you can expect there is Will be common sharing goals for both Armed Forces to achieved in the future.
> 
> Welcome to Michael Kiting, first Australian instructure to Indonesian Military College Academy in Magelang and congrats for Petrus Paramayudo for being Indonesian first instructure to Royal Australian Military Academy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Chestnut @Cromwell @Nilgiri


These kind of military-to-military diplomacy is surely a welcoming sight. It can be useful to prevent escalation to happen again with this kind of backchannel open


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> There's a proposal to standardise future naval air defence to CAMM in quadpack configuration; PKR 10514 & Bung Tomo MRLF will use 2x4 Mk.56 or 2x4 Sylver A35 ( 32 CAMM missiles in total ) and Iver Huitfeldt to use 16 cells of Sylver A50 ( 8 cells for Aster-30 and another 8 quadpacked CAMM making 32 units or just simply throw away Aster-30 and making the whole 64 CAMM ) meanwhile we're going to pursue all PKR to armed up to 8 Exocet mm40 B3 and all Iver Huitfeldt up to 16 Exocet mm40 B3 ( or in alternative some suggest Kongsberg NSM ). What do you think on this idea ? It's just some thought up from some people who do have influence in naval project.
> We need to answer something for future conflict ahead of us; it is possible should the worst comes to us, our enemy will hit us with multiple missiles salvo of which MICA with limited number won't do a great help to us.


Hoho, make sure it passes, CAMM is cheaper, better and more versatile than MICA in every way, but the only problem is that we'll have to get them from the British duh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kooppyyy

Cromwell said:


> There's a proposal to standardise future naval air defence to CAMM in quadpack configuration; PKR 10514 & Bung Tomo MRLF will use 2x4 Mk.56 or 2x4 Sylver A35 ( 32 CAMM missiles in total ) and Iver Huitfeldt to use 16 cells of Sylver A50 ( 8 cells for Aster-30 and another 8 quadpacked CAMM making 32 units or just simply throw away Aster-30 and making the whole 64 CAMM ) meanwhile we're going to pursue all PKR to armed up to 8 Exocet mm40 B3 and all Iver Huitfeldt up to 16 Exocet mm40 B3 ( or in alternative some suggest Kongsberg NSM ). What do you think on this idea ? It's just some thought up from some people who do have influence in naval project.
> We need to answer something for future conflict ahead of us; it is possible should the worst comes to us, our enemy will hit us with multiple missiles salvo of which MICA with limited number won't do a great help to us.


As a member of the quad-pack gang (ESSM, CAMM) this is a good news! I'm just glad it actually being brought up to the conversation at that level. NSM instead of Exocet would be a welcoming change I feel, as NSM is lighter, stealthier, and its attack characteristics still relatively unknown, unlike the Exocet. For Iver, 16 SSM x 16 VLS with 8 Aster 30 and 32 quad CAMM is still an improvement over what we currently field. Although I would prefer to be 24-cells VLS with 16 Aster-30. This will allows Aster-30 intercept 8 targets within the edge of the detection envelope in a high-probability mode as opposed to only 4 targets with 8 missiles. As for PKR 10514 & Bung Tomo, needless to say the propose 32 quad CAMM is a massive improvement to what we currently field.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## san.geuk

Cromwell said:


> There's a proposal to standardise future naval air defence to CAMM in quadpack configuration; PKR 10514 & Bung Tomo MRLF will use 2x4 Mk.56 or 2x4 Sylver A35 ( 32 CAMM missiles in total ) and Iver Huitfeldt to use 16 cells of Sylver A50 ( 8 cells for Aster-30 and another 8 quadpacked CAMM making 32 units or just simply throw away Aster-30 and making the whole 64 CAMM ) meanwhile we're going to pursue all PKR to armed up to 8 Exocet mm40 B3 and all Iver Huitfeldt up to 16 Exocet mm40 B3 ( or in alternative some suggest Kongsberg NSM ). What do you think on this idea ? It's just some thought up from some people who do have influence in naval project.
> We need to answer something for future conflict ahead of us; it is possible should the worst comes to us, our enemy will hit us with multiple missiles salvo of which MICA with limited number won't do a great help to us.



16 Cell for iver as basic configuration better than some info before, but if they have 32 Cell it Will be better punch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> What if the CAMM ER


That's the point, with CAMM you can have a common missile for Land and Sea duties. And if we do end up buying the F-35, having the ASRAAM for it would allow for a missile that shares common components with each other, thus greatly reducing cost.



kooppyyy said:


> As a member of the quad-pack gang (ESSM, CAMM) this is a good news! I'm just glad it actually being brought up to the conversation at that level. NSM instead of Exocet would be a welcoming change I feel, as NSM is lighter, stealthier, and its attack characteristics still relatively unknown, unlike the Exocet. For Iver, 16 SSM x 16 VLS with 8 Aster 30 and 32 quad CAMM is still an improvement over what we currently field. Although I would prefer to be 24-cells VLS with 16 Aster-30. This will allows Aster-30 intercept 8 targets within the edge of the detection envelope in a high-probability mode as opposed to only 4 targets with 8 missiles. As for PKR 10514 & Bung Tomo, needless to say the propose 32 quad CAMM is a massive improvement to what we currently field.


Luckily enough the brass has the foresight to realize that the CAMM is the only missile that can fit all the VLS's in out inventory without significant modifications to the hulls.



Cromwell said:


> There's a proposal to standardise future naval air defence to CAMM in quadpack configuration; PKR 10514 & Bung Tomo MRLF will use 2x4 Mk.56 or 2x4 Sylver A35 ( 32 CAMM missiles in total ) and Iver Huitfeldt to use 16 cells of Sylver A50 ( 8 cells for Aster-30 and another 8 quadpacked CAMM making 32 units or just simply throw away Aster-30 and making the whole 64 CAMM ) meanwhile we're going to pursue all PKR to armed up to 8 Exocet mm40 B3 and all Iver Huitfeldt up to 16 Exocet mm40 B3 ( or in alternative some suggest Kongsberg NSM ). What do you think on this idea ? It's just some thought up from some people who do have influence in naval project.
> We need to answer something for future conflict ahead of us; it is possible should the worst comes to us, our enemy will hit us with multiple missiles salvo of which MICA with limited number won't do a great help to us.


You wouldn't need to replace the VLS on the Bung Tomos. The CAMM can fit the old Sea Wolf VLS with minor modifications.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*Koarmada 3 Diperkuat Helikopter Bell 412*

16 Juli 2020





Helikopter Bell 412 HU-4207 (photo : TNI AL)

*Tingkatkan kemampuan, Koarmada III Diperkuat Helikopter Canggih*

Kekuatan Komando Armada (Koarmada) III baik di laut, udara dan darat semakin andal. Dalam rangka meningkatkan kemampuan menegakkan kedaulatan dan hukum di laut serta menjaga keutuhan Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia, Koarmada III telah diperkuat Helikopter Bell-412 HU-4207. Helikopter serba guna dengan Pilot Kapten Laut (P) Alfred E. Manuhuru, Co-Pilot Lettu Laut (P) Habibie Achmad R dan crew tiga orang tiba di Sorong, Senin (14/7/2020) setelah on board KRI Teluk Bintuni-520 dari Surabaya.

Helikopter Bell-412 HU-4207 Koarmada III langsung melaksanakan latihan, take off dari geladak heli KRI Teluk Bintuni-520 yang sandar di dermaga umum, Kota Sorong, Selasa (14/7) dan mendarat di Kesatrian Pasukan Marinir (Pasmar) 3 KM 16, Kota Sorong, kemudian take off lagi menuju Mako Koarmada III di Katapop, Salawati, kab. Sorong. Latihan take off dan lending tersebut dilaksanakan beberapa kali dari geladak kapal dan helipad Pasmar 3 dan helipad Mako Koarmada III berjalan dengan baik dan lancar.

Menurut Komandan Satuan Udara Koarmada III Kolonel Laut (P) Maarif, S.H., bahwa penerbangan dari KRI Teluk Bintuni-520 yang sandar di pelabuhan Sorong ke Pasmar 3 hanya ditempuh tiga menit. Kemudian dari Pasmar 3 ke Mako Koarmada III Katapop hanya ditempuh delapan menit. Seluruh rangkain kegiatan penerbangan tersebut berjalan dengan baik.





KRI Teluk Bintuni 520 Landing Ship Tank (photo : Wiki)

Helikopter tersebut akan mendukung tugas-tugas Koarmada III baik operasi, latihan, dan bantuan kemanusiaan. Dalam kegiatan operasi penegakan kedaulatan dan hukum di laut wilayah kerja Koarmada III, helikopter on board KRI (Kapal Perang RI) sebagai salah satu kepanjangan mata dan telinga KRI.

Selain itu, helikopter juga mendukung latihan Satuan Komando Pasukan Katak dan Pasukan Marinir antara lain fast rope, stabo, heli water jump, free fall, GKK Lintas Heli atau mobil udara, rappelling, dan evakuasi medis udara, dan sejumlah materi latihan lainnya. Selain itu juga dapat dikerahkan untuk melaksanakan bantuan kemanusiaan dan SAR (Search and Resque). Dengan demikian peranan helikopter yang merupakan salah satu komponen Sistem Senjata Armada Terpadu, memiliki tugas pokok sangat penting dalam mendukung keberhasilan tugas Koarmada III.

Helikopter buatan PT. Dirgantara Indonesia dibawah lisence Bell Textron Inc Canada telah memperkuat Satuan Udara Koarmada III yang dapat melesat sejauh 687 km selama empat jam, dengan asumsi kecepatan jelajah hingga 120 knots, endurance dengan tanki cadangan 3,5 jam dengan jarak tempuh hingga kurang lebih 420 NM. Helikopter andalan Koarmada III ini mampu mengangkut 15 orang pasukan dengan rincian, 2 pilot dan co-pilot serta 13 penumpang.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Cromwell said:


> There's a proposal to standardise future naval air defence to CAMM in quadpack configuration; PKR 10514 & Bung Tomo MRLF will use 2x4 Mk.56 or 2x4 Sylver A35 ( 32 CAMM missiles in total ) and Iver Huitfeldt to use 16 cells of Sylver A50 ( 8 cells for Aster-30 and another 8 quadpacked CAMM making 32 units or just simply throw away Aster-30 and making the whole 64 CAMM ) meanwhile we're going to pursue all PKR to armed up to 8 Exocet mm40 B3 and all Iver Huitfeldt up to 16 Exocet mm40 B3 ( or in alternative some suggest Kongsberg NSM ). What do you think on this idea ? It's just some thought up from some people who do have influence in naval project.
> We need to answer something for future conflict ahead of us; it is possible should the worst comes to us, our enemy will hit us with multiple missiles salvo of which MICA with limited number won't do a great help to us.


Well we will need many MICA/CAMM missile for our heavy frigate for tandem launch. As for which missile is the most suitable for us (performance, price, commonality etc) I'll leave it to the experts.

Good idea to standardise the missile.
Is the proposed PKR with 32 CAMM only for the new ship or the old one too?

This proposal of 16 cells (slyver A50) is acceptable (pas2an lah), 32 CAMM is okay but 8 Aster30? The number is a bit inadequate.
How about more VLS unit, get 3 or 4.
3 unit dijejer melintang kalau 4 dipisah 2 x 2.

16 Ashm is nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

It nice to if she equip with mbda scalp too


----------



## Alex898

if they're gonna put Sylver A50 into the old PKR, where would the existing mica canister go? can they fit it into the DPN class corvettes ?


----------



## Being-Art

NEKONEKO said:


> Well we will need many MICA/CAMM missile for our heavy frigate for tandem launch. As for which missile is the most suitable for us (performance, price, commonality etc) I'll leave it to the experts.
> 
> Good idea to standardise the missile.
> Is the proposed PKR with 32 CAMM only for the new ship or the old one too?
> 
> This proposal of 16 cells (slyver A50) is acceptable (pas2an lah), 32 CAMM is okay but 8 Aster30? The number is a bit inadequate.
> How about more VLS unit, get 3 or 4.
> 3 unit dijejer melintang kalau 4 dipisah 2 x 2.
> 
> 16 Ashm is nice.


32 cells of Sylver A50 or 16 cells Sylver A50 and 16 cells Sylver A70 actually much better


----------



## Chestnut

Alex898 said:


> if they're gonna put Sylver A50 into the old PKR, where would the existing mica canister go? can they fit it into the DPN class corvettes ?


I don't think an A50 can fit on a Martadinata.


----------



## Being-Art

Chestnut said:


> I don't think an A50 can fit on a Martadinata.


Martadinata-class only support Sylver A35, where the Sylver A35 is best loaded by MICA-VL or CAMM (non ER variants), for CAMM-ER, it requires Sylver A43 and A50 VLS (minimum), because the CAMM-ER is longer than a ordinary CAMM


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nilgiri said:


> I was just looking at new ford bronco earlier too haha.



Personally I would choose Toyota over anything else. And being former owner of Hilux platform (Fortuner) I can attest to their reliability and ease of maintenance, not to mention ridiculously cheap OEM spare parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nilgiri

trishna_amṛta said:


> Personally I would choose Toyota over anything else. And being former owner of Hilux platform (Fortuner) I can attest to their reliability and ease of maintenance, not to mention ridiculously cheap OEM spare parts.



Definitely agree, hilux is a beast.

It was just a small coincidence kind of irony in timing on my end haha. The overall cut and look has convergent evolution in platforms of certain kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Military Academy students doing celebration


----------



## Cromwell

I remind you all this is just some thoughts on people above us, not serious yet, at least for now. There will be amandements to our contract



mejikuhibiu said:


> It nice to if she equip with mbda scalp too


This one won't pass though, some components are US made

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

*Shorad Prototype 







*​
Maung and unknown 4X4 vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> *Shorad Prototype
> View attachment 651460
> 
> View attachment 651461
> *​
> Maung and unknown 4X4 vehicle
> View attachment 651462​



The man who do the wiring seems very elated


----------



## san.geuk

Nike said:


> The man who do the wiring seems very elated



he's the man who firing up mercon with matches when he was a kid, now he's doing it again, he feels nostalgic about it


----------



## nametag

trishna_amṛta said:


> Personally I would choose Toyota over anything else. And being former owner of Hilux platform (Fortuner) I can attest to their reliability and ease of maintenance, not to mention ridiculously cheap OEM spare parts.



AFAIK Fortuner gasoline engine are made in Indonesia and several other cars. For larger engine, Hino also produced some of its engines in Indonesia. CMIIW. Pindad doesn't have to produced their own engine, they should cooperate with Gaikindo. I don't think pindad can reach economic of scale to reach economical price if they produce their own engine, not to mention the need of large scale investment to do it.

The problem with using Toyota engine is that, is not an indonesian brand. Despite being Indonesian Made, if it's not an indonesian brand people especially chauvinist and politician will consider it as a foreign product. On the other hand they will call it a national product if they used local brand despite being made in other countries take Esemka and LCGC for example.


----------



## Cromwell

I just saw in Normal Thread some of our people who either overly pro-China or false flaggers. If they're indeed Indonesia i just simply have no idea where they put their sanity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

Cromwell said:


> I just saw in Normal Thread some of our people who either overly pro-China or false flaggers. If they're indeed Indonesia i just simply have no idea where they put their sanity



I really don't understand why some Indonesians still think our pressing threats are countries like Malaysia, Australia, Singapore and not the PRC who have repeatedly intruded our EEZ. Some of the crazy ones even say that there should be an Indonesia-Russia-China alliance and that we should strengthened our southern flank against Australia. I seriously don't understand how they have these delusions.


----------



## Cromwell

Gen3115 said:


> I really don't understand why some Indonesians still think our pressing threats are countries like Malaysia, Australia, Singapore and not the PRC who have repeatedly intruded our EEZ. Some of the crazy ones even say that there should be an Indonesia-Russia-China alliance and that we should strengthened our southern flank against Australia. I seriously don't understand how they have these delusions.


Chinese threat is real, they're being assertive on us. This SCS dispute is real and no matter how some of us being denial; we are part of this and be dragged on this since Nine Dash Line contradicts our EEZ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Chinese threat is real, they're being assertive on us. This SCS dispute is real and no matter how some of us being denial; we are part of this and be dragged on this since Nine Dash Line contradicts our EEZ



The only thing we can get a hold is our fist, without big fist we can't talking about sanity against them. Indonesia economy, industry and population base (especially educated people base) is large enough to support a more bigger and complex military posture, at the level of current South Korea posture actually very possible.


----------



## antonius123

Cromwell said:


> I just saw in Normal Thread some of our people who either overly pro-China or false flaggers. If they're indeed Indonesia i just simply have no idea where they put their sanity




Based on my observation, only 1 Indonesian in pdf pro China, many are neutral, and some are pro America or anti China.

IMHO, we should remain neutral and cooperate strongly with both China and US.

How is your idea with some who pro US and anti China such as @striver44?


----------



## Kansel

Our Marines with fn minimi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

______________


Indonesia had opened the channel with China military since the opening of bilateral relationship, and gain traction especially after the signing of strategic action plan in 2010 (the follow up of comunique in 2005 action plan between Indonesia and China) both had the hand of Susilo Bambang Yudoyono to push forward the cooperation, there is a reason and among other why both countries prefer not to follow up the channel anymore and the previous joint exercise like Sharp Knife excerise along with other military cooperation in which came to abrupt end following the abrupt end of dialogue between two countries high military officer and MoD regarding some matter (i will not disclose this matter right now until further notice). This is something absurd for many in my minister of foreign affairs circle, especially after Joko Widodo himself trying to push the cooperation between Indonesia China at much higher level, this came from the President whose political party circle actually very supportive with cooperation with China in many areas especially military and economy. This pause is actually came during Joko Widodo first terms.



Cromwell said:


> Chinese threat is real, they're being assertive on us. This SCS dispute is real and no matter how some of us being denial; we are part of this and be dragged on this since Nine Dash Line contradicts our EEZ





antonius123 said:


> Based on my observation, only 1 Indonesian in pdf pro China, many are neutral, and some are pro America or anti China.
> 
> IMHO, we should remain neutral and cooperate strongly with both China and US.
> 
> How is your idea with some who pro US and anti China such as @striver44?


----------



## Nike

*INDONESIA’S STAKE IN AUSTRALIA’S NEW STRATEGIC UPDATE*
GRETA NABBS-KELLER
JULY 14, 2020
COMMENTARY




_Editor’s Note: A version of this article was originally published by _The Interpreter_, which is published by the _Lowy Institute_, an independent, nonpartisan think tank based in Sydney. _War on the Rocks _is proud to be publishing select articles from _The Interpreter.



One might assume that Australia’s announcement of a significant increase in defense funding and move to a more assertive military posture would be welcomed by Jakarta. After all, as the old proverb goes, “the enemy of my enemy is my friend,” and Indonesia certainly has its own challenges with China, seen starkly in Beijing’s increasing encroachment into Indonesia’s Exclusive Economic Zone.

But in reality, Jakarta’s response to the _2020 Defence Strategic Update_ and _2020 Force Structure Plan_ is likely to be more complex and will require deft management by Australian policymakers.

Given that a perceived lack of consultation by Australian governments on policy announcements of vital national concern to Indonesia has been the catalyst for repeated bilateral tensions in the past, one would expect that Canberra’s key defense and foreign policy interlocutors in Jakarta were briefed well ahead of such a significant policy announcement. Assuming there were no surprises in Canberra’s policy announcement, the shift in Australia’s defense policy heralds opportunities for Indonesia.



BECOME A MEMBER


The update’s underlying strategic imperatives would be well understood by Indonesia’s strategic policymakers, who appreciate the impact of emerging technologies, and the implications of Beijing’s growing strategic reach into the South China Sea and Indian Ocean. Such factors explain the expanded definition of the “immediate region” in the update to an “area ranging from the north-eastern Indian Ocean, through maritime and mainland South East Asia to Papua New Guinea and the South West Pacific” as Australia’s area of “most direct strategic interest.”

Similarly, the update and the Force Structure Plan’s recognition of “grey zone” tactics, including “coercive paramilitary tactics in the South China Sea,” is a pressure felt more directly by Indonesia than Australia, due to maritime territorial violations by China Coast Guard-led fishing fleets around Indonesia’s Natuna island chain.

The Indonesian defense apparatus would also understand that the three new strategic objectives identified in the update as the basis of defense planning — shape Australia’s strategic environment, deter actions against Australia’s interests, and respond with credible military force — are all partly contingent upon Indonesia’s cooperation.

A high-intensity conflict in the Indo-Pacific is a scenario that the update predicts as “still unlikely” but “now less remote.” But it would not necessarily take a high-intensity conflict to make Indonesia’s cooperation essential in enabling the Australian Defence Force to operate in and maneuver through Indonesian air and maritime space. This is in addition to the critical need to share information and intelligence on evolving threats and warn of the deployment of ADF personnel, weapons, and military hardware.

In this sense, the _2020 Defence Strategic Update_ and _2020 Force Structure Plan_ hold promise for the Indonesian Armed Forces in particular, although this would never be expressed publicly. Indonesia’s military, now constrained in its own military modernization program by the economic damage caused by COVID-19, may look with envy at Australia’s investment. Australia’s annual defense funding in the 2020 to 2021 period is AU$42.2 billion ($29.3 billion), according to the update. In contrast, Indonesia’s 2020 defense budget was $9.26 billion, and it was recently cut by $590 million due to the pandemic.

For the Indonesian military, Australia’s Defence Cooperation Program has long been seen as a vital source of skills development and an overseas education opportunity. However, the update’s focus on “strengthened international engagement” will likely see enhanced joint exercises, technology transfer, capacity building, information exchange and intelligence sharing. It is still unclear what the update’s reference to improved wide-area surveillance of Australia’s eastern approaches provided by the Jindalee over-the-horizon radar network might mean for Indonesia’s own maritime domain awareness — an awareness in critical need of improvement in order to deter territorial violations by Chinese and other vessels.

Similarly, the update’s commitment to continue “working alongside” the United States to develop defense cooperation in the region carries opportunities for the Indonesian military and the country’s maritime security agencies. Greater coordination not only between Australia and the United States but also Japan, India, and South Korea will undoubtedly bring benefits in access to military and paramilitary equipment, intelligence sharing, maritime domain awareness, training, and enhanced interoperability. Moreover, an increased Australian and American presence in the region would support the ability of the Indonesian military and coast guard to protect the country’s maritime zone, potentially compensating for Jakarta’s own constrained budgetary environment.

At a more practical level, Canberra and Washington will need to balance Jakarta’s procurement priorities with U.S. political tensions with Moscow. Russia remains a very important defense partner for Indonesia. Jakarta’s planned procurement of 11 more Russian-made Sukhoi Su-35 Flanker E multirole fighters, which would enhance its deterrent capabilities against China, remains hampered by U.S. sanctions on Russian defense exports. Deconflicting U.S. political tensions with Russia and its strategic aims in the Indo-Pacific will require close consultation and necessary policy exemptions.

While the Indonesian military can be seen as a potential beneficiary of Australia’s more assertive defense posture, diplomats in Indonesia’s foreign ministry will likely feel unease about its implications for escalating strategic rivalries and its potential to further bypass ASEAN as the principal arbiter of the regional order. Indonesia views ASEAN centrality as key to moderating tensions not just between major powers, but increasingly between China and ASEAN claimant states themselves over Beijing’s illegitimate maritime claims. However, ASEAN’s ability to mediate regional tensions, traditionally predicated upon Indonesia’s strong leadership within the regional grouping, has been less evident in recent years. ASEAN’s relative ineffectiveness has also been exacerbated by the absence of a coherent strategic policy on China within the Indonesian government itself.

There are also those within Indonesia’s political apparatus who, although they do not welcome China’s intrusion in Natuna waters or its expanding claims to historic maritime rights and entitlements, are uneasy with aspects of Australia’s more assertive defense posture evident in the procurement of long-range missiles, submarines, frigates, smart sea mines and investment in hypersonics, space capabilities and autonomous systems.

The mooted closer coordination with the United States on regional security engagement, meanwhile, risks evoking nationalist sentiment and old resentments about Australia as a U.S. proxy. As jockeying ahead of Indonesia’s 2024 presidential election gathers pace, Australia’s strategic objectives may be either hampered or boosted by politicization of regional security issues. The propensity to conflate Indonesian Chinese with mainland Chinese and the actions of Beijing is highly susceptible to manipulation by political elites, as evidenced by Indonesia’s recent election contests.

As the strategic environment of the Indo-Pacific deteriorates, Australia’s relationship with Indonesia will assume even greater importance. Canberra must be ready to accept, however, that despite growing strategic convergence, its views will not always align with those in Jakarta, and there are relationship risks ahead that require policy consideration now. As a result, new and innovative modalities of cooperation with Indonesia and other regional states will need to be formulated and adequately resourced if Australia is to achieve its new strategic objectives in the Indo-Pacific.



BECOME A MEMBER


_Greta Nabbs-Keller is a Research Fellow at The University of Queensland’s __Centre for Policy Futures__ and Adjunct Lecturer at the School of Political Science and International Studies (POLSIS-UQ)._

Image: U.S. Army (Photo by Jason Shepherd)

https://warontherocks.com/2020/07/i...1fN0zKZblVLYl6OusXedQ6CcjLqm5A8FeE4btBl8gegXo


----------



## nufix

antonius123 said:


> Based on my observation, only 1 Indonesian in pdf pro China, many are neutral, and some are pro America or anti China.
> 
> IMHO, we should remain neutral and cooperate strongly with both China and US.
> 
> How is your idea with some who pro US and anti China such as @striver44?



Well being an Anti China is also unhealthy. Indonesia is built on the non block principle and we work with just anybody as long as they give benefits to us. Not long ago, we were also anti US and that was even worse than the current anti China trend.


----------



## Raduga

antonius123 said:


> Based on my observation, only 1 Indonesian in pdf pro China, many are neutral, and some are pro America or anti China.
> 
> IMHO, we should remain neutral and cooperate strongly with both China and US.
> 
> How is your idea with some who pro US and anti China such as @striver44?


just act accordingly with current circumstances.


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> The only thing we can get a hold is our fist, without big fist we can't talking about sanity against them. Indonesia economy, industry and population base (especially educated people base) is large enough to support a more bigger and complex military posture, at the level of current South Korea posture actually very possible.
> 
> View attachment 651502
> View attachment 651503
> View attachment 651504
> View attachment 651505
> View attachment 651506
> View attachment 651507
> View attachment 651508


That's going to be a long investment


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> That's going to be a long investment



Unless those China doing something drastic, like bombing Spratly and put their carrier battle group inside Natuna water territory there will be no crash program like what Soekarno did


----------



## Cromwell

antonius123 said:


> Based on my observation, only 1 Indonesian in pdf pro China, many are neutral, and some are pro America or anti China.
> 
> IMHO, we should remain neutral and cooperate strongly with both China and US.
> 
> How is your idea with some who pro US and anti China such as @striver44?


It is in fact undeniable there will be flare up north of us and for whatever that is, Indonesia will get the impact and we must be at the situation of full readiness. Indonesia for its national interests must always stand with winning one and the strongest one which so far is US. Indonesia has an issue with China as a " State " not " Ethnicity " somehow some people here often use " racial card " though it's not the case. Indonesia & China have conflict of interests regarding their claim and our EEZ and Indonesia must side with one favours to our interests



Nike said:


> Unless those China doing something drastic, like bombing Spratly and put their carrier battle group inside Natuna water territory there will be no crash program like what Soekarno did


No; they're ambitious but still they have sanity to not overly assert their ambition; maybe to Philippines, Vietnam, and Malaysia but not Indonesia so long we play our geopolitical games correctly and so long US 7th Fleet is still around Pacific, they won't do insane things


----------



## Cromwell

I stress this as people seems forget who they are and how they're supposed to act accordingly. We Indonesian must not confuse ourself as Pro US; Anti US; Pro China; Anti China; Neutral. None of them are correct, We're all " Pro Indonesia " and being Pro Indonesia is different with being neutral, being Pro Indonesia requires to take any stands necessary including standing with whoever side which serves our national interest best. Being " Pro Indonesia " means all stuffs like Hong Kong issue, Lockheed Martin bans, etc, they don't matter to us and we will never defend anyone's interests since we have nothing there however Natuna is our interest. 
We will stand with whoever favours us on defending our waters and the values inside againts anyone try to seize them from Indonesia, to steal from Indonesia, to claim from Indonesia, to confiscate from Indonesia.
Never forget yourself who you are; Pro Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mejikuhibiu

As long they not offend Indonesia in theyre thread or comment is fine to me. But theyre often offending us.. i have warn by moderator in here for offending them but every time im report them because insult us there is no action from mod.. n when comment in thread to ask about what they say about Indonesia sometime is was erase by unknown..


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> I stress this as people seems forget who they are and how they're supposed to act accordingly. We Indonesian must not confuse ourself as Pro US; Anti US; Pro China; Anti China; Neutral. None of them are correct, We're all " Pro Indonesia " and being Pro Indonesia is different with being neutral, being Pro Indonesia requires to take any stands necessary including standing with whoever side which serves our national interest best. Being " Pro Indonesia " means all stuffs like Hong Kong issue, Lockheed Martin bans, etc, they don't matter to us and we will never defend anyone's interests since we have nothing there however Natuna is our interest.
> We will stand with whoever favours us on defending our waters and the values inside againts anyone try to seize them from Indonesia, to steal from Indonesia, to claim from Indonesia, to confiscate from Indonesia.
> Never forget yourself who you are; Pro Indonesia.



I am rarely stand and giving opinion about China internal issue (like Xinjiang, democracy in Hongkong) as i had stated from before it was not our concern at all, unless they touched what is Indonesia concern like (covid 19 debacle in which bring death to at least 3000 people here (and hundreds experienced medical worker) and said it has nothing to do with them, their "coincidentally" assertiveness in Natuna water at the same time when we are busy with Covid 19 cases even until today yes till today you get it right ) , and lately they supported some elements in the eastern region, i am prefer not to said anything but all had changed drastically lately and we need to change our opinion about them.


----------



## Cromwell

mejikuhibiu said:


> As long they not offend Indonesia in theyre thread or comment is fine to me. But theyre often offending us.. i have warn by moderator in here for offending them but every time im report them because insult us there is no action from mod.. n when comment in thread to ask about what they say about Indonesia sometime is was erase by unknown..


This is afterall Pakistani based site and despite their repetitive words on " Islamic brotherhood " their interest with Communist China is way stronger than with Muslim majority Indonesia. We will never have our justice here which is why i care solely in Indonesian thread



Nike said:


> I am rarely stand and giving opinion about China internal issue (like Xinjiang, democracy in Hongkong) as i had stated from before it was not our concern at all, unless they touched what is Indonesia concern like (covid 19 debacle in which bring death to at least 3000 people here (and hundreds experienced medical worker) and said it has nothing to do with them, their "coincidentally" assertiveness in Natuna water at the same time when we are busy with Covid 19 cases even until today yes till today you get it right ) , and lately they supported some elements in the eastern region, i am prefer not to said anything but all had changed drastically lately and we need to change our opinion about them.


Our perspective has changed the day they drew that line and tried to enforce them upon us againsts internationally and legally recognised our EEZ. Some people are just forgeting who they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> This is afterall Pakistani based site and despite their repetitive words on " Islamic brotherhood " their interest with Communist China is way stronger than with Muslim majority Indonesia. We will never have our justice here which is why i care solely in Indonesian thread



Quite a hassle though


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> Quite a hassle though


Someone need to speak the truth, these people hipocrisy on so called " Islamic Brotherhood " yet they prioritise Communist China over us should make us think over and over again on our Foreign Policies on who actually genuinely benefits us and stands with us and how us, netizens here act accordingly. I've never seen a single of them to even support and defend us on how we being at conflict in Natuna waters instead they adviced us on keeping friendship with those against us. I say to hell with them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Our perspective has changed the day they drew that line and tried to enforce them upon us againsts internationally and legally recognised our EEZ. Some people are just forgeting who they are.




Btw PRC and ROC is almost the same shit with different clothes regarding their claims over Natuna water and nine Dash line (in which the ROC seemed more crazier than their communist counterpart), so the motion of one China policy is still same to me and somewhat better to preserve the current status quo and let USA to re arming but with limited capability of Taiwan to draw the attention of their communist brethen from the South China Sea.



Cromwell said:


> Someone need to speak the truth, these people hipocrisy on so called " Islamic Brotherhood " yet they prioritise Communist China over us should make us think over and over again on our Foreign Policies on who actually genuinely benefits us and stands with us and how us, netizens here act accordingly. I've never seen a single of them to even support and defend us on how we being at conflict in Natuna waters instead they adviced us on keeping friendship with those against us. I say to hell with them



The only way to speak with such government and people is to slapped them with money, a lot of money. They rarely speak ill against the Saudi, because they know Saudi had slapped them with a lot of money.


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> Btw PRC and ROC is almost the same shit with different clothes regarding their claims over Natuna water and nine Dash line (in which the ROC seemed more crazier than their communist counterpart), so the motion of one China policy is still same to me and somewhat better to preserve the current status quo and let USA to re arming but with limited capability of Taiwan to draw the attention of their communist brethen from the South China Sea.


Both are nasty to us, the difference is the bigger one has luxury to try enforcing on us the smaller one doesn't and yes i'd rather keeping the current situation. 66 F-16V and 100 M1 Abrams MBTs aren't going to win anything for them yet enough to draw the attention elsewhere


----------



## Nike

To me to be a poor is a greatest sin this world


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> To me to be a poor is a greatest sin this world


Now that's the basic reality in this world not just in broader state to state politics but smaller at community life politics


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Now that's the basic reality in this world not just in broader state to state politics but smaller at community life politics



We all need to be working more smarter and harder to catch up with them. Building a proper Navy and Air Force needs a lot of money, without money you can only depends on donation and other interest to arming you (in which we had the cases of several Nation to become the mercenary dogs of the more powerful countries). This money Will not come from heaven, God grief, trying to be rich is actually the greatest Jihad we can ever try.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> We all need to be working more smarter and harder to catch up with them. Building a proper Navy and Air Force needs a lot of money, without money you can only depends on donation and other interest to arming you (in which we had the cases of several Nation to become the mercenary dogs of the more powerful countries). This money Will not come from heaven, God grief, trying to be rich is actually the greatest Jihad we can ever try.


To elevate our status, to rebalance US$ - ID Rp exchange, to increase foreign investment, creating jobs and living here, boosting our GDP. Those are necessary efforts to grow strong military thus a strong fair, free independent state, all of these which lead for the improvement on the next generation so they can live in much better situation than us, esteemed honourably in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Why some observer can't do their jobs properly and doing some research 

https://www.bbc.com/indonesia/indonesia-53416287


*Kendaraan militer Pindad: Pembelian 500 Rantis Maung - antara 'tidak mendesak di tengah wabah virus corona' serta mendorong 'industri dalam negeri*
16 Juli 2020
_





SUMBER GAMBAR,TWITTER PRABOWO SUBIANTO

Keterangan gambar,
Prabowo dan tim dari PT. Pindad mencoba kendaraan Rantis Maung 4x4.

Pengamat militer mengkritik kebijakan Kementerian Pertahanan yang membeli kendaraan taktis (rantis) Maung buatan PT Pindad sebagai kebutuhan "tidak mendesak" dan perlu dialihkan ke dana kesehatan, namun Kemhan menyebut pembelian itu perlu untuk mendukung industri dalam negeri.

Kementerian Pertahanan di bawah Prabowo Subianto akan membeli sebanyak 500 unit dalam tahap pertama seharga Rp600 juta per unit dengan total pembelian mencapai 3.000 unit.

"Saya kira pembelian dalam jumlah hingga 500 unit ini tidak mendesak untuk segera dilaksanakan. Kita butuh memang rantis untuk peremajaan, tapi apakah harus sebanyak itu di tengah Indonesia fokus menghadapi wabah corona?" kata pengamat militer dari Institute for Security and Strategic Studies ( ISESS), Khairul Fahmi, Rabu (15/07).

Senada dengan itu, pengamat militer dari Lembaga Ilmu Pengetahuan Indonesia (LIPI) Muhamad Haripin memandang pembelian rantis lebih didorong oleh pertimbangan pemulihan ekonomi nasional yang terdampak virus corona, dibandingkan pertimbangan strategis kebutuhan alat utama sistem pertahanan atau alutsista.
_

_Pesawat tempur jatuh di rumah penduduk di Riau, TNI AU 'akan investigasi'_
_Prabowo Subianto: 'Saya harus membantu Presiden Jokowi menjaga keamanan'_
_Pertemuan Jokowi - Prabowo: Ucapan selamat Prabowo dan ajakan rekonsiliasi Jokowi_
_Menjawab pertanyaan BBC News Indonesia, Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Wahyu Sakti Trenggono menegaskan pembelian rantis ini memang untuk mendorong industri dalam negeri yang kini tengah lesu akibat dari wabah virus corona."Kalau PT Pindad bisa produksi maka diharapkan ekonomi sekitarnya akan tetap berjalan karena dampanya kan bagus untuk ekonomi kita," kata Wahyu kepada BBC News Indonesia.Wahyu pun menambahkan pembelian Rantis juga merupakan dukungan kepada industri dalam negeri, "agar Pindad bisa melakukan rancang bangun kendaran rantis, dengan membeli produk mereka."

Dalam akun Instagram, Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto yang terlihat tengah mengendari kendaraan Rantis 4X4 yang diberi nama Maung menulis, "Kementerian Pertahanan akan terus mendukung upaya peningkatan produksi alutsista dalam negeri, serta mendukung program penelitian dan pengembangan, agar nantinya seluruh hasil produksi dalam negeri dapat mandiri secara utuh".

Sebelumnya Presiden Joko Widodo memperingkatkan para menterinya untuk membatasi belanja produk luar negeri, dan memberikan penekanan khusus kepada Kementerian Pertahanan.

"Saya minta semuanya dipercepat, terutama yang anggarannya besar-besar. Ini Kemendikbud ada Rp70,7 triliun, Kemensos Rp104,4 triliun, Kemenhan Rp117,9 triliun, Polri Rp92,6 triliun, Kementerian Perhubungan Rp32,7 triliun," kata Presiden Joko Widodo melalui laman Presiden RI, Rabu (08/07).'






SUMBER GAMBAR,TWITTER PRABOWO

Keterangan gambar,
Prabowo dan tim dari PT. Pindad mencoba kendaraan Rantis Maung 4x4.

Jokowi menambahkan, "Misalnya di Kemenhan, bisa saja di DI (Dirgantara Indonesia), beli di Pindad, beli di PAL. Yang bayar di sini ya yang cash, cash, cash. APBN (Anggaran Pendapatan dan Belanja Negara), beli produk dalam negeri. Saya kira Pak Menhan juga lebih tahu mengenai ini".

Direktur Utama PT Pindad, Abraham Mose, menyampaikan Rantis Maung dihargai Rp600 juta per unit. Kendaraan ini menggunakan mesin Toyota Hilux 2.400 cc, 4-silinder dengan turbocharger dan disebut memiliki kecepatan hingga 120 kilometer per jam.

Dilansir dari pindad.com, sistem persenjataan juga dipasang pada Rantis Maung seperti bracket senjata kaliber 7,62 mm dan konsol senapan serbu SS2-V4, perangkat GPS navigasi dan tracker kendaraan serta perlengkapan lainnya.

*Perlu alutsista untuk laut dan udara*
Pengamat militer dari Institute for Security and Strategic Studies ( ISESS), Khairul Fahmi, mengatakan selain tidak mendesak dan jumlahnya terlalu banyak, kebutuhan keperluan alat utama sistem pertahanan atau alutsista yang diperlukan Indonesia adalah di laut dan udara.

"Apakah mendesak? Saya kira tidak mendesak, apalagi jumlah belanja yang cukup besar 500 unit tahun ini dari rencana 3.000 unit. Ditambah lagi kita tahu kebutuhan terbesar kita bukan di darat, tapi di laut dan di udara," kata Khairul.

Mengapa tidak mendesak? Pertama, kendaraan ini nantinya hanya akan berfungsi sebagai kendaraan operasional mobilitas semata para komandan dan personel karena Indonesia tidak menghadapi ancaman pertempuran jarak dekat yang membutuhkan Rantis Maung. Kecuali, kendaraan ini ditempatkan di daerah konflik seperti di Papua, dan Sulawesi Tengah.

"Kedua, dikaitkan dengan situasi Covid sekarang, lebih baik dana itu digunakan untuk membeli alat kesehatan. Jadi perlu dibeli namun tidak sebanyak itu dan perlu dikaji ulang jumlahnya, di titik-titik mana yang menjadi prioritas. Jangan sampai jadi terkesan mengabaikan situasi saat ini yang sedang berkonsentrasi dalam penanganan wabah Covid-19," katanya.

Ketiga, kata Khairul, adalah karena mesin Rantis Maung berasal dari impor punya Toyota.

"Kalau mesin masih impor kan artinya ada biaya tambahan yang mahal. Sebaiknya kita belanja seperlunya, selebihnya dialokasikan untuk pengembangan riset rantis, sehingga komponen impor menjadi sedikit bahkan sepenuhnya diproduksi di dalam negeri.

*Pertimbangan ekonomi nasional*





SUMBER GAMBAR,MUHAMMAD ADIMAJA

Keterangan gambar,
Menhan Prabowo Subianto saat rapat dengar pendapat dengan DPR.

Senada dengan itu, pengamat militer dari Lembaga Ilmu Pengetahuan Indonesia (LIPI), Muhamad Haripin, melihat pembelian Rantis Maung didorong oleh pertimbangan "perintah presiden."

"Jadi ibarat kata lebih didorong oleh supply force bahwa Pindad punya maka dibeli oleh Kemhan. Dan tidak bisa dilepaskan dari konteks perintah presiden untuk refocusing anggaran dan mendorong ekonomi nasional," kata Haripin.
_

_Prabowo Subianto sanggupi jadi menteri Jokowi, oposisi 'makin lemah'_
_Covid-19: Mengapa Secapa AD masih gelar pembelajaran tatap muka hingga jadi klaster baru virus corona?_
_Virus corona: TNI AU siapkan tiga pesawat di tengah evakuasi warga Jepang, AS dan Korea_
_Selain itu ia juga melihat pembelian Rantis Maung ini lebih condong ke pendekatan "membeli alatnya dulu baru memanfaatkan secara maksimal kemudian" dibandingkan pendekatan "merencanakan dahulu untuk membeli alat apa yang dibutuhkan".

"Rantis ini akan berguna maksimal jika digunakan sebagai transportasi pengaman perbatasan untuk mengatasi hambatan geografis seperti jalan yang rusak, sungai, dan lainnya," katanya.

*Pakai mesin Toyota*
Pengamat militer dari Universitas Indonesia, Connie Rahakundini, mengapresiasi keputusan Prabowo membeli Rantis Maung dari Pindad karena merupakan bentuk spin in teknologi sipil yang diterapkan dalam produk militer di tengah sepinya order alutsista militer saat ini.

"Ini bukan saja menjamin kelangsungan operasional kendaraan taktis TNI, namun berpotensi memberikan kontribusi pajak dari penjualan versi sipil ke masyarakat. Namun perlu diingat, ini baru keterampilan menjahit saja karena mesin turbo dieselnya masih mendatangkan dari Toyota (melalui Astra)," kata Connie.

Hentikan Twitter pesan, 1
Lompati Twitter pesan, 1

Connie mendorong Pindad agar menjadi manufaktur otomotif yang mampu membuat komponen utama rantis yaitu mesin diselnya.

"Karena penguasaan mesin diesel adalah salah satu kunci mesin pertahanan, mulai dari jeep, panser, tank hingga kapal perang membutuhkan mesin diesel. Anggap kita berpikir terjadi embargo, mampu tidak kita produksi Maung kalau diembargo misalnya." katanya.

Ia juga mengingatkan jangan sampai perintah presiden untuk mengunakan produk dalam negeri malah menimbulkan 'pemaksaan' yang mengakibatkan kesemuan (psudo) dalam industri pertahanan dan tekonologi.

"Seperti contoh dulu, Angkatan Darat order beberapa drone yang diproduksi swasta dalam negeri dan semuanya jatuh. Pas dicek ternyata beli dari luar dan diotak-atik, lalu dikasih merek seolah-olah buatan dalam negeri. Ini tidak boleh terjadi. Caranya dengan mengaktifkan KKIP, Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan yang diisi oleh orang-orang terpilih dan bersih," katanya.

*Alasan Kemhan membeli Rantis Maung*
Hentikan Instagram pesan, 1




Lompati Instagram pesan, 1

Terkait prioritas belanja, juru bicara Prabowo, Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak, menjelaskan bahwa Kemhan memprioritaskan belanja di dalam negeri.

"Dari total Rp117 triliun alokasi anggaran Kemhan 2020 digunakan 55% untuk belanja prajurit TNI dan ASN Kemhan-TNI, 20% operasional, perawatan alutsista dan lain-lain, ditambah fokus back up penanganan Covid-19," kata Dahnil Kamis (09/07) lalu.

Dahnil menambahkan, porsi anggara belanja alutsista yang kurang dari 25% dari total anggaran akan diprioritaskan ke industri dalam negeri, dan jika tersedia akan akan digunakan skema joint production supaya ada upaya alih teknologi, baru sisanya bila mendesak dan harus segera dan tidak ada substitusinya tentu kita beli dari negara produsen alutsista di luar negeri," jelasnya.

Hentikan Twitter pesan, 2
Lompati Twitter pesan, 2

"Jadi, kalau bicara belanja Kemhan secara agregat maka 85% dibelanjakan di dalam negeri," katanya.

Selain Rantis Maung, sebelumnya Kemhan juga memesan 1.000 ventilator, 25 ribu pucuk senjata, dan empat miliar amunisi dari PT Pindad.
_


----------



## antonius123

Cromwell said:


> It is in fact undeniable there will be flare up north of us and for whatever that is, Indonesia will get the impact and we must be at the situation of full readiness. Indonesia for its national interests must always stand with winning one and the strongest one which so far is US. Indonesia has an issue with China as a " State " not " Ethnicity " somehow some people here often use " racial card " though it's not the case. Indonesia & China have conflict of interests regarding their claim and our EEZ and Indonesia must side with one favours to our interests




We dont know yet who will be the winning one. US is still the strongest now but it is declining, if your bet is wrong then Indonesia will be at disadvantage. US is stronger in term of military and a bit in economy NOW, but we dont know whether it will remain the same 10 years ahead. We have to see far ahead.
Besides siding with the strongest is also not in line with Indonesian principle of foreign affair.

Agree that some of us cannot distinguish between race issue and state issue, thats why I am always harsh to people who drag racial issue.



Cromwell said:


> This is afterall Pakistani based site and despite their repetitive words on " Islamic brotherhood " their interest with Communist China is way stronger than with Muslim majority Indonesia. We will never have our justice here which is why i care solely in Indonesian thread




They are in cold war with India and India is their permanent threat. They need ally and the feasible ally currently is China which is growing rapidly to challenge US.



Cromwell said:


> To elevate our status, to rebalance US$ - ID Rp exchange, to increase foreign investment, creating jobs and living here, boosting our GDP. Those are necessary efforts to grow strong military thus a strong fair, free independent state, all of these which lead for the improvement on the next generation so they can live in much better situation than us, esteemed honourably in the world.




Thats why we need to focus on economic development, take advantage of relationship with as many countries as possible.


----------



## Cromwell

antonius123 said:


> We dont know yet who will be the winning one. US is still the strongest now but it is declining, if your bet is wrong then Indonesia will be at disadvantage. US is stronger in term of military and a bit in economy NOW, but we dont know whether it will remain the same 10 years ahead. We have to see far ahead.
> Besides siding with the strongest is also not in line with Indonesian principle of foreign affair.
> 
> Agree that some of us cannot distinguish between race issue and state issue, thats why I am always harsh to people who drag racial issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are in cold war with India and India is their permanent threat. They need ally and the feasible ally currently is China which is growing rapidly to challenge US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why we need to focus on economic development, take advantage of relationship with as many countries as possible.


And back again to my statement of Pro Indonesia. Indonesia doesn't and can't stand with those having conflict of interest on us, in this case Natuna. Indonesia can never sacrifice its EEZ and the whole value inside ( 145 TFC LNG and 10 millions oil ) inside in order in line with those having largest economic transaction, Indonesia will act accordingly and stands with one favour with us. Stop acting as neutral, act as Pro Indonesia. A country with 300 Billions US$ military spending can't compete with one with 700 Billions US$ that's certainty besides how many alliance China has besides the other one with NATO supports and Non NATO major allies in Indo-Pacific ( Name them Japan, South Korea, Taiwan, Singapore, Australia, New Zealand, India, etc ) but these all don't matter back at point being pro Indonesia, Indonesia can't side with one trying to claim from us, to steal from us, to seize from us, to confiscate with us, we stand with the one in favour of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HellFireIndo

Speaking from a pragmatic sense, we should not let our guard down regardless of who "won" in the end. If we have to do deal with either or both, we should always remember to think more of our own interest rather than any other parties, the bar minimum is protecting our sovereignity, beyond that are for the sake of nation's prosperity, and in my opinion it is obvious which one currently DID strive to control and influence nations in the region to be their "underlings", who are aggressively and blatantly trying to gallop territory out of nearly all of it's neighbor.

And personally, i wouldn't like a world under the control of the CEO of censorship and thought policing, who would buy people's mouth to shut up and shills for them starting from 50 cent a post.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mandala

16 JULY 2020

*KF-X project on track but concerns grow about Indonesian involvement*

by Jon Grevatt

*Technicians from Indonesian aerospace firm PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) will soon be rejoining counterparts from Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) to undertake work on developing the Korean Fighter eXperimental (KF-X) multirole fighter aircraft, Janes has learnt.*

*PTDI technicians on the KF-X project – known as KF-X/IF-X in Indonesia – returned to Indonesia from South Korea in March when the Covid-19 epidemic was at its peak in the Northeast Asian country. An industry source has confirmed to Janes that these technicians are now “currently preparing to redeploy”.*






An artist’s impression of the KF-X fighter aircraft. The first KF-X prototype is scheduled to be rolled out in April 2021. (DAPA)

_Janes_ understands that at the end of 2019 the total number of PTDI technicians on the KF-X project in South Korea was about 100, with their work mainly focused on aircraft design and manufacturing processes. Their redeployment will be framed against requirements for social distancing and other Covid-19-related guidelines.

The move to re-engage PTDI technicians on the project comes against a background of progress on the development of KF-X prototypes but also continuing delays in efforts to reach a compromise on the scope of Indonesian financial participation in the programme. Another factor that could have an impact on Indonesia’s involvement are some concerns in Jakarta about the strategic value of its involvement.

KAI has confirmed that assembly of the first KF-X prototype is scheduled to be finalised in the second half of 2020, with a view to rolling out the aircraft in April 2021. The schedules confirm that the KF-X programme has not been affected by Covid-19 and is on track to start mass production in the mid-2020s.

https://www.janes.com/defence-news/...ut-concerns-grow-about-indonesian-involvement

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Look like Prabowo intend to outsourcing the jobs in "pangan" sector to Sandiaga Uno, LoL.

*Indonesian Army awards contract to Scytalys for its Interoperability Command and Control System*
Defense News July 2020 Global Security army industry
Posted On Thursday, 16 July 2020 14:27



Scytalys announced it has received a 49$ M contract award from the Indonesian Ministry of Defence, through an open competitive tender, for the provision of the Indonesian Armed Forces’ Interoperability Command & Control System.
*Follow Army Recognition on Google News at this link*

_




* Interoperability Command & Control System (Picture source: Scytalys)*

The system, which Scytalys undertakes to implement and deliver within a 3-year time frame, includes the following elements:
• Design and development of the Indonesian National Data Link system
• Design and development of a centralized state-of-the-art C4ISR system and related new facilities, synthesizing the Common Operational Picture and increasing Situational Awareness
• Integration of Command Centers from all branches (Army, Navy and Air Force) to the C4ISR system
• Design and development of an integrated remote Surveillance and Monitoring system, further enhancing the Situational Awareness and Interoperability.

The program will establish the National Interoperability Framework for the Indonesian Armed Forces and will pave the way in realizing their Network Centric Operations requirements and objectives, so much needed in modern warfare. This will in turn prove to be a Force Multiplier for the Indonesian Armed Forces, reinforcing their capabilities and effectiveness. “We greatly value this contract award, which we consider of strategic importance, as it will enable the Indonesian Armed Forces to acquire the necessary National Data Link, C4ISR systems, technologies and facilities in order to build their Interoperability Framework and conduct their inter and intra-service Network Centric Operations into the future. Scytalys is committed to delivering a turnkey solution that will fully satisfy the Indonesian MoD’s requirements”, said Dimitris Karantzavelos, CEO of Scytalys.


“This success has been preceded by other contracts awards for Scytalys in the Far East, not only in Indonesia but also in S. Korea and Japan. The company is poised to take advantage of the global trend in multiplying the value-added of different defense assets by linking them together” said Nick Papatsas, Member of the Board of Scytalys, representing EFA Group, the main owner of Scytalys. “We believe that Scytalys will repeat the success of THEON Sensors, our other global leader company in night vision and thermal imaging systems”, Mr. Papatsas added.

Scytalys S.A. (ex. Interoperability Systems International Hellas) specializes in the design, development, integration, installation, testing, and follow-on support of Tactical Data Links and Interoperability solutions, Mission and Command & Control systems and Mission and ISR solutions.


https://www.armyrecognition.com/def...kSSLJ5QChrcWUni4JtYftJYMUGs0X5CxEyLwyapXnfj_8_

I am forgot Indonesia is Theon user right now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## antonius123

Cromwell said:


> And back again to my statement of Pro Indonesia. Indonesia doesn't and can't stand with those having conflict of interest on us, in this case Natuna. Indonesia can never sacrifice its EEZ and the whole value inside ( 145 TFC LNG and 10 millions oil ) inside in order in line with those having largest economic transaction, Indonesia will act accordingly and stands with one favour with us. Stop acting as neutral, act as Pro Indonesia. A country with 300 Billions US$ military spending can't compete with one with 700 Billions US$ that's certainty besides how many alliance China has besides the other one with NATO supports and Non NATO major allies in Indo-Pacific ( Name them Japan, South Korea, Taiwan, Singapore, Australia, New Zealand, India, etc ) but these all don't matter back at point being pro Indonesia, Indonesia can't side with one trying to claim from us, to steal from us, to seize from us, to confiscate with us, we stand with the one in favour of us.




Agree, of course Indonesian must pro Indonesia. Being neutral could be also pro Indonesia as long as it is beneficial or give more benefit to Indonesia, rather than unneutral.

For north case, of course we can't and shouldn't sacrifice EEZ. We should try with diplomacy; also strengthen our military presence there while being happy with the presence of US military in LCS but without necessarily taking hostility toward China while still continuing diplomacy with her. But if they start to take military action then it will be different story we could stop being neutral and start to be on US side.

That is IMHO regarding pro Indonesia's interest where Indonesia need to take careful though delicate actions.



HellFireIndo said:


> And personally, i wouldn't like a world under the control of the CEO of censorship and thought policing, who would buy people's mouth to shut up and shills for them starting from 50 cent a post.




Neither do I.

Personally I prefer balance of power. Too strong China is not good, neither is too strong US; let them always compete.

World military influence and dominance are a bit toward US side is still fine, but in term of technology I prefer Asia/China to be strong as it would prove that we are on par with west/white breaking many wrong stigmas and giving good example for many developing countries who want to pursue wealth status.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

mandala said:


> 16 JULY 2020
> 
> *KF-X project on track but concerns grow about Indonesian involvement*
> 
> by Jon Grevatt
> 
> *Technicians from Indonesian aerospace firm PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) will soon be rejoining counterparts from Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) to undertake work on developing the Korean Fighter eXperimental (KF-X) multirole fighter aircraft, Janes has learnt.*
> 
> *PTDI technicians on the KF-X project – known as KF-X/IF-X in Indonesia – returned to Indonesia from South Korea in March when the Covid-19 epidemic was at its peak in the Northeast Asian country. An industry source has confirmed to Janes that these technicians are now “currently preparing to redeploy”.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An artist’s impression of the KF-X fighter aircraft. The first KF-X prototype is scheduled to be rolled out in April 2021. (DAPA)
> 
> _Janes_ understands that at the end of 2019 the total number of PTDI technicians on the KF-X project in South Korea was about 100, with their work mainly focused on aircraft design and manufacturing processes. Their redeployment will be framed against requirements for social distancing and other Covid-19-related guidelines.
> 
> The move to re-engage PTDI technicians on the project comes against a background of progress on the development of KF-X prototypes but also continuing delays in efforts to reach a compromise on the scope of Indonesian financial participation in the programme. *Another factor that could have an impact on Indonesia’s involvement are some concerns in Jakarta about the strategic value of its involvement.*
> 
> KAI has confirmed that assembly of the first KF-X prototype is scheduled to be finalised in the second half of 2020, with a view to rolling out the aircraft in April 2021. The schedules confirm that the KF-X programme has not been affected by Covid-19 and is on track to start mass production in the mid-2020s.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/defence-news/...ut-concerns-grow-about-indonesian-involvement



have been to def***talk forum in kfx thread in latest post, some poster has bright tought about kfx, related to aquisition cost compare to f35 and fa50, in his/her conclusion next decade f35 will be more cheaper than today cost, but apparantly kfx ability are lower than f35 even after kfx block 2 upgrade and in same time fa50 has upgraded their capability, how much cost disparity between fa50, kfx and f35 still unknown make it a question is kfx worthed for the money when they have upgraded fa50, f35 and also f15 in same time?

this make another question what is kfx technolgical advantage over fa50? and how far is technological leap from fa50 to kfx? 

meanwhile i have read not so long ago, some indonesian counterpart little unsatisfied with kfx, they said fkx not significant different from fa50, i dont know who said that but i'm sure someonelse here have read it, perhaps thats why some opinion (bold) in this article emerge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

san.geuk said:


> have been to def***talk forum in kfx thread in latest post, some poster has bright tought about kfx, related to aquisition cost compare to f35 and fa50, in his/her conclusion next decade f35 will be more cheaper than today cost, but apparantly kfx ability are lower than f35 even after kfx block 2 upgrade and in same time fa50 has upgraded their capability, how much cost disparity between fa50, kfx and f35 still unknown make it a question is kfx worthed for the money when they have upgraded fa50, f35 and also f15 in same time?
> 
> this make another question what is kfx technolgical advantage over fa50? and how far is technological leap from fa50 to kfx?
> 
> meanwhile i have read not so long ago, some indonesian counterpart little unsatisfied with kfx, they said fkx not significant different from fa50, i dont know who said that but i'm sure someonelse here have read it, perhaps thats why some opinion (bold) in this article emerge.


My main gripe with the KFX program is the fact that people are willing to sacrifice a stable workhorse in our inventory for an unproven design with limited advantage all for the sake of national prestige and egotism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

antonius123 said:


> Agree, of course Indonesian must pro Indonesia. Being neutral could be also pro Indonesia as long as it is beneficial or give more benefit to Indonesia, rather than unneutral.
> 
> For north case, of course we can't and shouldn't sacrifice EEZ. We should try with diplomacy; also strengthen our military presence there while being happy with the presence of US military in LCS but without necessarily taking hostility toward China while still continuing diplomacy with her. But if they start to take military action then it will be different story we could stop being neutral and start to be on US side.
> 
> That is IMHO regarding pro Indonesia's interest where Indonesia need to take careful though delicate actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do I.
> 
> Personally I prefer balance of power. Too strong China is not good, neither is too strong US; let them always compete.
> 
> World military influence and dominance are a bit toward US side is still fine, but in term of technology I prefer Asia/China to be strong as it would prove that we are on par with west/white breaking many wrong stigmas and giving good example for many developing countries who want to pursue wealth status.


There's a reason why our Foreign Office withdrew the negotiation with them and seeing what's happening to Philippines & Vietnam, i'm pessimistic on negotiating with them. After all they already start sending their greyhull now


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> There's a reason why our Foreign Office withdrew the negotiation with them and seeing what's happening to Philippines & Vietnam, i'm pessimistic on negotiating with them



Unless Xi Jin Ping withdraw from his office and new official take the seat especially from Dove and economy development faction


----------



## Indos

Chestnut said:


> My main gripe with the KFX program is the fact that people are willing to sacrifice a stable workhorse in our inventory for an unproven design with limited advantage all for the sake of national prestige and egotism.



OK then keep importing weapon until Indonesia reach the year 2100. Did we ever learn the mistake of our ancestor in the past that only think about buying rifle and never think about making one ???? On the other hand there is Japanese with Meiji restoration that make Japanese can surpasses many western countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> Unless Xi Jin Ping withdraw from his office and new official take the seat especially from Dove and economy development faction


I thought there was article around 2 or 3 years ago about CCP Politburo Conggres making President's Office for life.


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> Look like Prabowo intend to outsourcing the jobs in "pangan" sector to Sandiaga Uno, LoL.
> 
> *Indonesian Army awards contract to Scytalys for its Interoperability Command and Control System*
> Defense News July 2020 Global Security army industry
> Posted On Thursday, 16 July 2020 14:27
> 
> 
> 
> Scytalys announced it has received a 49$ M contract award from the Indonesian Ministry of Defence, through an open competitive tender, for the provision of the Indonesian Armed Forces’ Interoperability Command & Control System.
> *Follow Army Recognition on Google News at this link*
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Interoperability Command & Control System (Picture source: Scytalys)*
> 
> The system, which Scytalys undertakes to implement and deliver within a 3-year time frame, includes the following elements:
> • Design and development of the Indonesian National Data Link system
> • Design and development of a centralized state-of-the-art C4ISR system and related new facilities, synthesizing the Common Operational Picture and increasing Situational Awareness
> • Integration of Command Centers from all branches (Army, Navy and Air Force) to the C4ISR system
> • Design and development of an integrated remote Surveillance and Monitoring system, further enhancing the Situational Awareness and Interoperability.
> 
> The program will establish the National Interoperability Framework for the Indonesian Armed Forces and will pave the way in realizing their Network Centric Operations requirements and objectives, so much needed in modern warfare. This will in turn prove to be a Force Multiplier for the Indonesian Armed Forces, reinforcing their capabilities and effectiveness. “We greatly value this contract award, which we consider of strategic importance, as it will enable the Indonesian Armed Forces to acquire the necessary National Data Link, C4ISR systems, technologies and facilities in order to build their Interoperability Framework and conduct their inter and intra-service Network Centric Operations into the future. Scytalys is committed to delivering a turnkey solution that will fully satisfy the Indonesian MoD’s requirements”, said Dimitris Karantzavelos, CEO of Scytalys.
> 
> 
> “This success has been preceded by other contracts awards for Scytalys in the Far East, not only in Indonesia but also in S. Korea and Japan. The company is poised to take advantage of the global trend in multiplying the value-added of different defense assets by linking them together” said Nick Papatsas, Member of the Board of Scytalys, representing EFA Group, the main owner of Scytalys. “We believe that Scytalys will repeat the success of THEON Sensors, our other global leader company in night vision and thermal imaging systems”, Mr. Papatsas added.
> 
> Scytalys S.A. (ex. Interoperability Systems International Hellas) specializes in the design, development, integration, installation, testing, and follow-on support of Tactical Data Links and Interoperability solutions, Mission and Command & Control systems and Mission and ISR solutions.
> 
> 
> https://www.armyrecognition.com/def...kSSLJ5QChrcWUni4JtYftJYMUGs0X5CxEyLwyapXnfj_8_
> 
> I am forgot Indonesia is Theon user right now


What's theon?


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> I thought there was article around 2 or 3 years ago about CCP Politburo Conggres making President's Office for life.



I had heard it before, but seems there is talk about it 



umigami said:


> What's theon?



Theon optronic and sensor devices, apparently Indonesia army will standarized using Theon products and had secure the commercial rights and laboratory for the optics had been build in Pindad area

https://www.theon.com/


----------



## Gen3115

san.geuk said:


> have been to def***talk forum in kfx thread in latest post, some poster has bright tought about kfx, related to aquisition cost compare to f35 and fa50, in his/her conclusion next decade f35 will be more cheaper than today cost, but apparantly kfx ability are lower than f35 even after kfx block 2 upgrade and in same time fa50 has upgraded their capability, how much cost disparity between fa50, kfx and f35 still unknown make it a question is kfx worthed for the money when they have upgraded fa50, f35 and also f15 in same time?
> 
> this make another question what is kfx technolgical advantage over fa50? and how far is technological leap from fa50 to kfx?
> 
> meanwhile i have read not so long ago, some indonesian counterpart little unsatisfied with kfx, they said fkx not significant different from fa50, i dont know who said that but i'm sure someonelse here have read it, perhaps thats why some opinion (bold) in this article emerge.






Chestnut said:


> My main gripe with the KFX program is the fact that people are willing to sacrifice a stable workhorse in our inventory for an unproven design with limited advantage all for the sake of national prestige and egotism.




IMO, KFX is still a significant leap over the FA-50, you get a twin-engine fighter with indigenous AESA radar, US and EU armaments (including BVR) and probably what looks like lower RCS compared to other 4.5 gen fighters. Meanwhile, despite the FA-50 being upgraded to Block 20+ with BVR capability, I don't think its going to have the same future upgrade potential and growth as the KFX.

But here's the thing, you really shouldn't substitute the F-35 with the KFX. The KFX is basically going to be late in this case, in 2030 while everyone is starting to fly 5th gens, the KFX which is a 4.5 gen fighter is probably going to only reach operational capability by then and we don't know when the supposedly 5th gen Block 2 or even Block 3 KFX is going to be developed considering manufacturing for Block 1 is only going start in 2026 if nothing goes wrong. Meanwhile, in the mid-2030's, you'll see European manufacturers are going to start to roll out 6th gen prototypes and developments like BAE's Tempest and Airbus's FCAS. So in this case KFX is going to be quite late in its development compared to others. So depending solely on KFX isn't only going to undermine our air power/sortie generation but also our overall capability in general when compared to others. Just look at ROKAF, they're still operating F-4's and F-5's simply because of the need to be able to generate a certain number of sorties and to complement their far more advanced KF-16's, F-15K's and F-35's. Meanwhile, in ROKAF, the KFX is meant to replace the F-4 and F-5 which is the lower tier fighter in their fleet and complement KF-16, F-35's and F-15's, so its obvious even ROKAF themselves doesn't see the KFX as a potential 5th gen or F-35 substitute and neither should we.

IMO, I support continuing KFX as a potential twin-engine for the 2030's, but not by sacrificing more necessary and needed acquisitions like the F-16V's which is our reliable workhorse for over 30 years and is required for our airpower generation as well as to face more pressing adversary and threats we're seeing up north.

So in this case, I wouldn't agree with people who only want solely depend on the KFX especially with its uncertainty coming from our side and its lack of capability for its targeted time frame as well as its lack of maturity which will take time. National prestige isn't worth it if you're sacrificing combat effectiveness and ability to generate power at the end of the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Gen3115 said:


> IMO, KFX is still a significant leap over the FA-50, you get a twin-engine fighter with indigenous AESA radar, US and EU armaments (including BVR) and probably what looks like lower RCS compared to other 4.5 gen fighters. Meanwhile, despite the FA-50 being upgraded to Block 20+ with BVR capability, I don't think its going to have the same future upgrade potential and growth as the KFX.
> 
> But here's the thing, you really shouldn't substitute the F-35 with the KFX. The KFX is basically going to be late in this case, in 2030 while everyone is starting to fly 5th gens, the KFX which is a 4.5 gen fighter is probably going to only reach operational capability by then and we don't know when the supposedly 5th gen Block 2 or even Block 3 KFX is going to be developed considering manufacturing for Block 1 is only going start in 2026 if nothing goes wrong. Meanwhile, in the mid-2030's, you'll see European manufacturers are going to start to roll out 6th gen prototypes and developments like BAE's Tempest and Airbus's FCAS. So in this case KFX is going to be quite late in its development compared to others. So depending solely on KFX isn't only going to undermine our air power/sortie generation but also our overall capability in general when compared to others. Just look at ROKAF, they're still operating F-4's and F-5's simply because of the need to be able to generate a certain number of sorties and to complement their far more advanced KF-16's, F-15K's and F-35's. Meanwhile, in ROKAF, the KFX is meant to replace the F-4 and F-5 which is the lower tier fighter in their fleet and complement KF-16, F-35's and F-15's, so its obvious even ROKAF themselves doesn't see the KFX as a potential 5th gen or F-35 substitute and neither should we.
> 
> IMO, I support continuing KFX as a potential twin-engine for the 2030's, but not by sacrificing more necessary and needed acquisitions like the F-16V's which is our reliable workhorse for over 30 years and is required for our airpower generation as well as to face more pressing adversary and threats we're seeing up north.
> 
> So in this case, I wouldn't agree with people who only want solely depend on the KFX especially with its uncertainty coming from our side and its lack of capability for its targeted time frame as well as its lack of maturity which will take time. National prestige isn't worth it if you're sacrificing combat effectiveness and ability to generate power at the end of the day.



The thing is we are still not looking how important to have more fighter platform to defending our large air space in first place and corelation between number and industrial demands. Indonesia only had around 33 F 16, 16 Su 27/30, 15 T/A 50 and 22/23Hawk 109/209. Thats too small and not enough demand to generate sub system production at homes. You should know why South Korean able to generate many private industry working in sub system components like Hanwa and Lig Next1 because they had large fleets serve as potential market for their own products. We don't have that, and now @Indos talking big about to produce indigenous fighter without even creating bigger demands of market from our own Armed Forces and creating the ecosystem for the industry to thrive first. South Korea importing large number of F 5 and F 16 secure their license production and let their own company to become contractor for components of their aircraft which numbered in hundreds. The experience they accumulated let them confidence to finish the KFX WITH OR WITHOUT Indonesia actually.

The other example is SAAB, without sufficient sub system components maker they are known as subject for original country Components maker when exporting their products like US and UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Chestnut said:


> My main gripe with the KFX program is the fact that people are willing to sacrifice a stable workhorse in our inventory for an unproven design with limited advantage all for the sake of national prestige and egotism.



There's no such "facts".. it's just your assumption.. there are currently no plans to ditch your beloved almighty F-16s simply for the sake of KFX... 

If anything the main reason for us joining the KFX program is best summarized as below :



mandala said:


> _Janes_ understands that at the end of 2019 the total number of *PTDI technicians on the KF-X project in South Korea was about 100, with their work mainly focused on aircraft design and manufacturing processes*.


 
We might just be a junior partner in this project, but this kind of practical experience and learning process is simply not something you can just buy off the shelf or by doing some minor offset work for an existing old design...

The South Koreans are a stubborn bunch of people... Out of necessity, I don't see them dropping this project anytime soon... and it's actually progressing quite nicely... So far most of their military projects has been successful and our cooperation with them has been fruitful..

And really, if we can plan on spending USD 6B - 7B for 24 Vipers and USD 2B for 8 Ospreys... we should have no problem investing in longer terms projects such as KFX that will further increase our technological know-how and strengthen our military-industrial cooperation with them..

It really is kind of shortsighted to think that this project is simply about national pride...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gen3115

Indos said:


> OK then keep importing weapon until Indonesia reach the year 2100. Did we ever learn the mistake of our ancestor in the past that only think about buying rifle and never think about making one ???? On the other hand there is Japanese with Meiji restoration that make Japanese can surpasses many western countries.



No one is saying we're going to import till forever, but sacrificing a more necessary short-term acquisition required for a more pressing need/threat for a program that still has uncertainty and lack of maturity as well as capability for its timeframe is not a good idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acelaw

in my opinion, south korea not brave enough to kick our a*s from KFX project, because we are the lucky charm for them. only us their Guinea pig for their arms product. entah bagaimana habis di jual ke kita, negara lain ikut beli juga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

acelaw said:


> in my opinion, south korea not brave enough to kick our a*s from KFX project, because we are the lucky charm for them. only us their Guinea pig for their arms product. entah bagaimana habis di jual ke kita, negara lain ikut beli juga.



IIRC and if i'm not wrong, the KFX cooperation agreement was based on an MoU, not an actual binding contract. If it was based on a contract, they could've enforced collateral which would motivate/force the Indonesian government to pay their share. Plus if its the Indonesian government that had to cancel, the cancellation fee is what they would be worried about, since it might be higher than our actual share. 

And yea, its already obvious the whole reason South Korea let Indonesia into the project is simply because of justification and to easily market it. They don't need our money nor our know-how, we can see how they're progressing even without us.


----------



## Gen3115

Whizzack said:


> And really, if we can plan on spending USD 6B - 7B for 24 Vipers and USD 2B for 8 Ospreys... we should have no problem investing in longer terms projects such as KFX that will further increase our technological know-how and strengthen our military-industrial cooperation with them..



I doubt its going to reach $6-7 billion unless we actually buy 32 fully new built F-16V's + upgrade of existing F-16C/D to V + huge load of armaments and spares like SA and Qatar. Since the latest news is we can only afford 24 + the F-16C/D upgrades + a number of parts and armaments to sustain its lifetime. Plus with the F-16 and Osprey purchase they're probably going to be bought through multi-year contract and those $6-7 billion and $2 billion for Vipers and Osprey's aren't just acquisition costs but also to sustain and maintain. 

The problem is not whether we can afford KFX or not, the problem has always been government commitment and political will tbh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

the latest alman post about "advanced country" offering their used frigate .

most logical rumour list yet.
-La Fayette
-Type 23
-Anzac

Anzac have the most powerful sensor overall , the one that fitted with CEAFAR AESA radar would fitted well as our stopgap frigate waiting for iver to be done , and perhaps our pamen pati in TNI will be "Kepincut" with CEAFAR performance .


----------



## kooppyyy

Gen3115 said:


> IMO, KFX is still a significant leap over the FA-50, you get a twin-engine fighter with indigenous AESA radar, US and EU armaments (including BVR) and probably what looks like lower RCS compared to other 4.5 gen fighters. Meanwhile, despite the FA-50 being upgraded to Block 20+ with BVR capability, I don't think its going to have the same future upgrade potential and growth as the KFX.
> 
> But here's the thing, you really shouldn't substitute the F-35 with the KFX. The KFX is basically going to be late in this case, in 2030 while everyone is starting to fly 5th gens, the KFX which is a 4.5 gen fighter is probably going to only reach operational capability by then and we don't know when the supposedly 5th gen Block 2 or even Block 3 KFX is going to be developed considering manufacturing for Block 1 is only going start in 2026 if nothing goes wrong. Meanwhile, in the mid-2030's, you'll see European manufacturers are going to start to roll out 6th gen prototypes and developments like BAE's Tempest and Airbus's FCAS. So in this case KFX is going to be quite late in its development compared to others. So depending solely on KFX isn't only going to undermine our air power/sortie generation but also our overall capability in general when compared to others. Just look at ROKAF, they're still operating F-4's and F-5's simply because of the need to be able to generate a certain number of sorties and to complement their far more advanced KF-16's, F-15K's and F-35's. Meanwhile, in ROKAF, the KFX is meant to replace the F-4 and F-5 which is the lower tier fighter in their fleet and complement KF-16, F-35's and F-15's, so its obvious even ROKAF themselves doesn't see the KFX as a potential 5th gen or F-35 substitute and neither should we.
> 
> IMO, I support continuing KFX as a potential twin-engine for the 2030's, but not by sacrificing more necessary and needed acquisitions like the F-16V's which is our reliable workhorse for over 30 years and is required for our airpower generation as well as to face more pressing adversary and threats we're seeing up north.
> 
> So in this case, I wouldn't agree with people who only want solely depend on the KFX especially with its uncertainty coming from our side and its lack of capability for its targeted time frame as well as its lack of maturity which will take time. National prestige isn't worth it if you're sacrificing combat effectiveness and ability to generate power at the end of the day.


To be honest, I can see Chestnut's point, both F-16V & KFX is/going to be 4.5 gen fighter and the only difference is the F-16V is the more mature & proven platform out of the two. Other than because of hubris, it's a no brainer to emphasize our investment in more F-16 variant for our air force.


Whizzack said:


> There's no such "facts".. it's just your assumption.. there are currently no plans to ditch your beloved almighty F-16s simply for the sake of KFX...
> 
> If anything the main reason for us joining the KFX program is best summarized as below :
> 
> 
> 
> We might just be a junior partner in this project, but this kind of practical experience and learning process is simply not something you can just buy off the shelf or by doing some minor offset work for an existing old design...
> 
> The South Koreans are a stubborn bunch of people... Out of necessity, I don't see them dropping this project anytime soon... and it's actually progressing quite nicely... So far most of their military projects has been successful and our cooperation with them has been fruitful.
> 
> And really, if we can plan on spending USD 6B - 7B for 24 Vipers and USD 2B for 8 Ospreys... we should have no problem investing in longer terms projects such as KFX that will further increase our technological know-how and strengthen our military-industrial cooperation with them..
> 
> It really is kind of shortsighted to think that this project is simply about national pride...


I'm afraid you might overestimate our own technological readiness level to be able to properly absorb and apply what have learned and will learn. Little benefits in teaching someone how to run when they can barely walk. Not to mention the vagueness in the project charter regarding ownership & IP means we may not get anything out of this project.





We are currently lacking in the intermediate industries to be able to naturally supports this kind of endeavour. We're better off join the F-35 program and become it's global supply-chain IMHO. I feel @Nike have said it best in the previous post,


Nike said:


> The thing is we are still not looking how important to have more fighter platform to defending our large air space in first place and corelation between number and industrial demands. Indonesia only had around 33 F 16, 16 Su 27/30, 15 T/A 50 and 22/23Hawk 109/209. Thats too small and not enough demand to generate sub system production at homes. You should know why South Korean able to generate many private industry working in sub system components like Hanwa and Lig Next1 because they had large fleets serve as potential market for their own products. We don't have that, and now @Indos talking big about to produce indigenous fighter without even creating bigger demands of market from our own Armed Forces and creating the ecosystem for the industry to thrive first. South Korea importing large number of F 5 and F 16 secure their license production and let their own company to become contractor for components of their aircraft which numbered in hundreds. The experience they accumulated let them confidence to finish the KFX WITH OR WITHOUT Indonesia actually.
> 
> The other example is SAAB, without sufficient sub system components maker they are known as subject for original country Components maker when exporting their products like US and UK.





Raduga said:


> the latest alman post about "advanced country" offering their used frigate .
> 
> most logical rumour list yet.
> -La Fayette
> -Type 23
> -Anzac
> 
> Anzac have the most powerful sensor overall , the one that fitted with CEAFAR AESA radar would fitted well as our stopgap frigate waiting for iver to be done , and perhaps our pamen pati in TNI will be "Kepincut" with CEAFAR performance .


Gotta be La Fayette, both Type 23 & ANZAC currently and just finished their respective MLU program. Also, CEAFAR while it's good, the whole system is pretty heavy and has poor redundancies in its current form I feel.


----------



## Raduga

kooppyyy said:


> Gotta be La Fayette, both Type 23 & ANZAC currently and just finished their respective MLU program. Also, CEAFAR while it's good, the whole system is pretty heavy and has poor redundancies in its current form I feel.


yeah i just noticed it 




if it was la fayette , i don't think it was more capable than our current SIGMA 10514 .


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> yeah i just noticed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it was la fayette , i don't think it was more capable than our current SIGMA 10514 .



To be able to gain more platform at speed at this kind of condition is always a welcoming progress, to build more Sigma you need at least three to four years meanwhile our platforms is at streched limit if i must say


----------



## Gen3115

Raduga said:


> the latest alman post about "advanced country" offering their used frigate .
> 
> most logical rumour list yet.
> -La Fayette
> -Type 23
> -Anzac
> 
> Anzac have the most powerful sensor overall , the one that fitted with CEAFAR AESA radar would fitted well as our stopgap frigate waiting for iver to be done , and perhaps our pamen pati in TNI will be "Kepincut" with CEAFAR performance .



Based on what I heard from certain WA groups and forums, I think its the La Fayette-class. If it is, is it possible to add a VLS on that thing since it looks like it still has the space.




kooppyyy said:


> To be honest, I can see Chestnut's point, both F-16V & KFX is/going to be 4.5 gen fighter and the only difference is the F-16V is the more mature & proven platform out of the two. Other than because of hubris, it's a no brainer to emphasize our investment in more F-16 variant for our air force.



To be fair, the KFX has more growth potential since Block 2 and Block 3 are planned on being 5th gen while the F-16 airframe is basically already pushed to its potential. Its the maturity and the relevant capability for the timeframe I'm worried about. Since manufacturing is going to only start in 2026 so that means operational capability is by 2030's but by then you'll have more countries operating more mature and probably more advanced 5th gens like the F-35 as well as 6th gen development like FCAS and Tempest rolling out. Meanwhile we might still be at it with the 4.5 gen KFX if we only have that as the sole option. That's why I still support KFX as a lower tier or twin-engine complement, but it's not a good idea if its the only sole option, let alone sacrificing more necessary acquisitions like F-16V that we need in the short term for an uncertain long-term project like the KFX. I am actually hoping for a possible future fleet of F-16V + KFX + F-35A/B for the 2030's and beyond.


----------



## san.geuk

Gen3115 said:


> Based on what I heard from certain WA groups and forums, I think its the La Fayette-class. If it is, is it possible to add a VLS on that thing since it looks like it still has the space.
> 
> 
> To be fair, the KFX has more growth potential since Block 2 and Block 3 are planned on being 5th gen while the F-16 airframe is basically already pushed to its potential. Its the maturity and the relevant capability for the timeframe I'm worried about. Since manufacturing is going to only start in 2026 so that means operational capability is by 2030's but by then you'll have more countries operating more mature and probably more advanced 5th gens like the F-35 as well as 6th gen development like FCAS and Tempest rolling out. Meanwhile we might still be at it with the 4.5 gen KFX if we only have that as the sole option. That's why I still support KFX as a lower tier or twin-engine complement, but it's not a good idea if its the only sole option, let alone sacrificing more necessary acquisitions like F-16V that we need in the short term for an uncertain long-term project like the KFX. I am actually hoping for a possible future fleet of F-16V + KFX + F-35A/B for the 2030's and beyond.



as far i know we only built kfx for block 1, have we renegotiate the MoU? IMHO if south korea plan to make block 3 as 5th gen then we should renegotiate the MoU so we have bigger share not just a junior partner, but that should happen if block 1 real mature platform and proven



Raduga said:


> yeah i just noticed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it was la fayette , i don't think it was more capable than our current SIGMA 10514 .



that is anzac class in picture,

alman said frigates, if they're la fayette how much number precisly since they build only 5 hulls?


----------



## Chestnut

Indos said:


> OK then keep importing weapon until Indonesia reach the year 2100. Did we ever learn the mistake of our ancestor in the past that only think about buying rifle and never think about making one ???? On the other hand there is Japanese with Meiji restoration that make Japanese can surpasses many western countries.


And this is my point exactly.


----------



## Raduga

san.geuk said:


> as far i know we only built kfx for block 1, have we renegotiate the MoU? IMHO if south korea plan to make block 3 as 5th gen then we should renegotiate the MoU so we have bigger share not just a junior partner, but that should happen if block 1 real mature platform and proven
> 
> 
> 
> that is anzac class in picture,
> 
> alman said frigates, if they're la fayette how much number precisly since they build only 5 hulls?


anzac class are frigates .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

it's turn out that la fayette has pintpoints for MLU so their will in service beyond 2030 in french navy

https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...-class-frigates-selected-for-mid-life-update/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

san.geuk said:


> it's turn out that la fayette has pintpoints for MLU so their will in service beyond 2030 in french navy
> 
> https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...-class-frigates-selected-for-mid-life-update/


sokor ulsan class also in a brink of decomissioning.


----------



## Chestnut

Gen3115 said:


> To be fair, the KFX has more growth potential since Block 2 and Block 3 are planned on being 5th gen while the F-16 airframe is basically already pushed to its potential. Its the maturity and the relevant capability for the timeframe I'm worried about. Since manufacturing is going to only start in 2026 so that means operational capability is by 2030's but by then you'll have more countries operating more mature and probably more advanced 5th gens like the F-35 as well as 6th gen development like FCAS and Tempest rolling out. Meanwhile we might still be at it with the 4.5 gen KFX if we only have that as the sole option. That's why I still support KFX as a lower tier or twin-engine complement, but it's not a good idea if its the only sole option, let alone sacrificing more necessary acquisitions like F-16V that we need in the short term for an uncertain long-term project like the KFX. I am actually hoping for a possible future fleet of F-16V + KFX + F-35A/B for the 2030's and beyond.


If the projected ordnance load is closer to the Strike Eagle's 23,000lbs load, then by all means continue the program. If not, you're better off just buying into the EX and swapping the F-16's to F-35's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Chestnut said:


> If the projected ordnance load is closer to the Strike Eagle's 23,000lbs load, then by all means continue the program. If not, you're better off just buying into the EX and swapping the F-16's to F-35's.


KFX is more closer to F-15 in payload than F-16, being a two-engine fighter with comparable weight, but slightly lower payload for the sake of reduced RCS and perhaps future incorporation of internal weapons bay.


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> Indonesia must side with one favours to our interests





Cromwell said:


> We're all " Pro Indonesia "


I love these two quotes. Basically says everything on how we are suppouse to see things regarding politics in and out of our borderline. The other thing is dont be "baper", poilitcs isnt constant so we have to adjust our direction accordingly base on our own Interest.



Nike said:


> Why some observer can't do their jobs properly and doing some research
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/indonesia/indonesia-53416287
> 
> 
> *Kendaraan militer Pindad: Pembelian 500 Rantis Maung - antara 'tidak mendesak di tengah wabah virus corona' serta mendorong 'industri dalam negeri*
> 16 Juli 2020
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUMBER GAMBAR,TWITTER PRABOWO SUBIANTO
> 
> Keterangan gambar,
> Prabowo dan tim dari PT. Pindad mencoba kendaraan Rantis Maung 4x4.
> 
> Pengamat militer mengkritik kebijakan Kementerian Pertahanan yang membeli kendaraan taktis (rantis) Maung buatan PT Pindad sebagai kebutuhan "tidak mendesak" dan perlu dialihkan ke dana kesehatan, namun Kemhan menyebut pembelian itu perlu untuk mendukung industri dalam negeri.
> 
> Kementerian Pertahanan di bawah Prabowo Subianto akan membeli sebanyak 500 unit dalam tahap pertama seharga Rp600 juta per unit dengan total pembelian mencapai 3.000 unit.
> 
> "Saya kira pembelian dalam jumlah hingga 500 unit ini tidak mendesak untuk segera dilaksanakan. Kita butuh memang rantis untuk peremajaan, tapi apakah harus sebanyak itu di tengah Indonesia fokus menghadapi wabah corona?" kata pengamat militer dari Institute for Security and Strategic Studies ( ISESS), Khairul Fahmi, Rabu (15/07).
> 
> Senada dengan itu, pengamat militer dari Lembaga Ilmu Pengetahuan Indonesia (LIPI) Muhamad Haripin memandang pembelian rantis lebih didorong oleh pertimbangan pemulihan ekonomi nasional yang terdampak virus corona, dibandingkan pertimbangan strategis kebutuhan alat utama sistem pertahanan atau alutsista.
> _
> 
> _Pesawat tempur jatuh di rumah penduduk di Riau, TNI AU 'akan investigasi'_
> _Prabowo Subianto: 'Saya harus membantu Presiden Jokowi menjaga keamanan'_
> _Pertemuan Jokowi - Prabowo: Ucapan selamat Prabowo dan ajakan rekonsiliasi Jokowi_
> _Menjawab pertanyaan BBC News Indonesia, Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Wahyu Sakti Trenggono menegaskan pembelian rantis ini memang untuk mendorong industri dalam negeri yang kini tengah lesu akibat dari wabah virus corona."Kalau PT Pindad bisa produksi maka diharapkan ekonomi sekitarnya akan tetap berjalan karena dampanya kan bagus untuk ekonomi kita," kata Wahyu kepada BBC News Indonesia.Wahyu pun menambahkan pembelian Rantis juga merupakan dukungan kepada industri dalam negeri, "agar Pindad bisa melakukan rancang bangun kendaran rantis, dengan membeli produk mereka."
> 
> Dalam akun Instagram, Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto yang terlihat tengah mengendari kendaraan Rantis 4X4 yang diberi nama Maung menulis, "Kementerian Pertahanan akan terus mendukung upaya peningkatan produksi alutsista dalam negeri, serta mendukung program penelitian dan pengembangan, agar nantinya seluruh hasil produksi dalam negeri dapat mandiri secara utuh".
> 
> Sebelumnya Presiden Joko Widodo memperingkatkan para menterinya untuk membatasi belanja produk luar negeri, dan memberikan penekanan khusus kepada Kementerian Pertahanan.
> 
> "Saya minta semuanya dipercepat, terutama yang anggarannya besar-besar. Ini Kemendikbud ada Rp70,7 triliun, Kemensos Rp104,4 triliun, Kemenhan Rp117,9 triliun, Polri Rp92,6 triliun, Kementerian Perhubungan Rp32,7 triliun," kata Presiden Joko Widodo melalui laman Presiden RI, Rabu (08/07).'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUMBER GAMBAR,TWITTER PRABOWO
> 
> Keterangan gambar,
> Prabowo dan tim dari PT. Pindad mencoba kendaraan Rantis Maung 4x4.
> 
> Jokowi menambahkan, "Misalnya di Kemenhan, bisa saja di DI (Dirgantara Indonesia), beli di Pindad, beli di PAL. Yang bayar di sini ya yang cash, cash, cash. APBN (Anggaran Pendapatan dan Belanja Negara), beli produk dalam negeri. Saya kira Pak Menhan juga lebih tahu mengenai ini".
> 
> Direktur Utama PT Pindad, Abraham Mose, menyampaikan Rantis Maung dihargai Rp600 juta per unit. Kendaraan ini menggunakan mesin Toyota Hilux 2.400 cc, 4-silinder dengan turbocharger dan disebut memiliki kecepatan hingga 120 kilometer per jam.
> 
> Dilansir dari pindad.com, sistem persenjataan juga dipasang pada Rantis Maung seperti bracket senjata kaliber 7,62 mm dan konsol senapan serbu SS2-V4, perangkat GPS navigasi dan tracker kendaraan serta perlengkapan lainnya.
> 
> *Perlu alutsista untuk laut dan udara*
> Pengamat militer dari Institute for Security and Strategic Studies ( ISESS), Khairul Fahmi, mengatakan selain tidak mendesak dan jumlahnya terlalu banyak, kebutuhan keperluan alat utama sistem pertahanan atau alutsista yang diperlukan Indonesia adalah di laut dan udara.
> 
> "Apakah mendesak? Saya kira tidak mendesak, apalagi jumlah belanja yang cukup besar 500 unit tahun ini dari rencana 3.000 unit. Ditambah lagi kita tahu kebutuhan terbesar kita bukan di darat, tapi di laut dan di udara," kata Khairul.
> 
> Mengapa tidak mendesak? Pertama, kendaraan ini nantinya hanya akan berfungsi sebagai kendaraan operasional mobilitas semata para komandan dan personel karena Indonesia tidak menghadapi ancaman pertempuran jarak dekat yang membutuhkan Rantis Maung. Kecuali, kendaraan ini ditempatkan di daerah konflik seperti di Papua, dan Sulawesi Tengah.
> 
> "Kedua, dikaitkan dengan situasi Covid sekarang, lebih baik dana itu digunakan untuk membeli alat kesehatan. Jadi perlu dibeli namun tidak sebanyak itu dan perlu dikaji ulang jumlahnya, di titik-titik mana yang menjadi prioritas. Jangan sampai jadi terkesan mengabaikan situasi saat ini yang sedang berkonsentrasi dalam penanganan wabah Covid-19," katanya.
> 
> Ketiga, kata Khairul, adalah karena mesin Rantis Maung berasal dari impor punya Toyota.
> 
> "Kalau mesin masih impor kan artinya ada biaya tambahan yang mahal. Sebaiknya kita belanja seperlunya, selebihnya dialokasikan untuk pengembangan riset rantis, sehingga komponen impor menjadi sedikit bahkan sepenuhnya diproduksi di dalam negeri.
> 
> *Pertimbangan ekonomi nasional*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUMBER GAMBAR,MUHAMMAD ADIMAJA
> 
> Keterangan gambar,
> Menhan Prabowo Subianto saat rapat dengar pendapat dengan DPR.
> 
> Senada dengan itu, pengamat militer dari Lembaga Ilmu Pengetahuan Indonesia (LIPI), Muhamad Haripin, melihat pembelian Rantis Maung didorong oleh pertimbangan "perintah presiden."
> 
> "Jadi ibarat kata lebih didorong oleh supply force bahwa Pindad punya maka dibeli oleh Kemhan. Dan tidak bisa dilepaskan dari konteks perintah presiden untuk refocusing anggaran dan mendorong ekonomi nasional," kata Haripin.
> _
> 
> _Prabowo Subianto sanggupi jadi menteri Jokowi, oposisi 'makin lemah'_
> _Covid-19: Mengapa Secapa AD masih gelar pembelajaran tatap muka hingga jadi klaster baru virus corona?_
> _Virus corona: TNI AU siapkan tiga pesawat di tengah evakuasi warga Jepang, AS dan Korea_
> _Selain itu ia juga melihat pembelian Rantis Maung ini lebih condong ke pendekatan "membeli alatnya dulu baru memanfaatkan secara maksimal kemudian" dibandingkan pendekatan "merencanakan dahulu untuk membeli alat apa yang dibutuhkan".
> 
> "Rantis ini akan berguna maksimal jika digunakan sebagai transportasi pengaman perbatasan untuk mengatasi hambatan geografis seperti jalan yang rusak, sungai, dan lainnya," katanya.
> 
> *Pakai mesin Toyota*
> Pengamat militer dari Universitas Indonesia, Connie Rahakundini, mengapresiasi keputusan Prabowo membeli Rantis Maung dari Pindad karena merupakan bentuk spin in teknologi sipil yang diterapkan dalam produk militer di tengah sepinya order alutsista militer saat ini.
> 
> "Ini bukan saja menjamin kelangsungan operasional kendaraan taktis TNI, namun berpotensi memberikan kontribusi pajak dari penjualan versi sipil ke masyarakat. Namun perlu diingat, ini baru keterampilan menjahit saja karena mesin turbo dieselnya masih mendatangkan dari Toyota (melalui Astra)," kata Connie.
> 
> Hentikan Twitter pesan, 1
> Lompati Twitter pesan, 1
> 
> Connie mendorong Pindad agar menjadi manufaktur otomotif yang mampu membuat komponen utama rantis yaitu mesin diselnya.
> 
> "Karena penguasaan mesin diesel adalah salah satu kunci mesin pertahanan, mulai dari jeep, panser, tank hingga kapal perang membutuhkan mesin diesel. Anggap kita berpikir terjadi embargo, mampu tidak kita produksi Maung kalau diembargo misalnya." katanya.
> 
> Ia juga mengingatkan jangan sampai perintah presiden untuk mengunakan produk dalam negeri malah menimbulkan 'pemaksaan' yang mengakibatkan kesemuan (psudo) dalam industri pertahanan dan tekonologi.
> 
> "Seperti contoh dulu, Angkatan Darat order beberapa drone yang diproduksi swasta dalam negeri dan semuanya jatuh. Pas dicek ternyata beli dari luar dan diotak-atik, lalu dikasih merek seolah-olah buatan dalam negeri. Ini tidak boleh terjadi. Caranya dengan mengaktifkan KKIP, Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan yang diisi oleh orang-orang terpilih dan bersih," katanya.
> 
> *Alasan Kemhan membeli Rantis Maung*
> Hentikan Instagram pesan, 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lompati Instagram pesan, 1
> 
> Terkait prioritas belanja, juru bicara Prabowo, Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak, menjelaskan bahwa Kemhan memprioritaskan belanja di dalam negeri.
> 
> "Dari total Rp117 triliun alokasi anggaran Kemhan 2020 digunakan 55% untuk belanja prajurit TNI dan ASN Kemhan-TNI, 20% operasional, perawatan alutsista dan lain-lain, ditambah fokus back up penanganan Covid-19," kata Dahnil Kamis (09/07) lalu.
> 
> Dahnil menambahkan, porsi anggara belanja alutsista yang kurang dari 25% dari total anggaran akan diprioritaskan ke industri dalam negeri, dan jika tersedia akan akan digunakan skema joint production supaya ada upaya alih teknologi, baru sisanya bila mendesak dan harus segera dan tidak ada substitusinya tentu kita beli dari negara produsen alutsista di luar negeri," jelasnya.
> 
> Hentikan Twitter pesan, 2
> Lompati Twitter pesan, 2
> 
> "Jadi, kalau bicara belanja Kemhan secara agregat maka 85% dibelanjakan di dalam negeri," katanya.
> 
> Selain Rantis Maung, sebelumnya Kemhan juga memesan 1.000 ventilator, 25 ribu pucuk senjata, dan empat miliar amunisi dari PT Pindad._


If the aim is to build indigenous diesel engine just like Cornie said then by all means go ahead and do it. Tho I prefer Private sector to handle this kind of project. Our BUMN track record isnt that great in manufacturing area. If the project ended up asking APBN for Penyertaan Modal Negara then we might as well just kill the project now. On the other hand Kemenhan have to see from the manufacture perspective as well, the quantity they going to order must meet the economic scale thus making the Maung engine locally can be economically sustainable and most importantly bankable. Something that we have failed in many prototype project before, expecting big but ordering small.



Nike said:


> and now @Indos talking big about to produce indigenous fighter without even creating bigger demands of market from our own Armed Forces and creating the ecosystem for the industry to thrive first. South Korea importing large number of F 5 and F 16 secure their license production and let their own company to become contractor for components of their aircraft which numbered in hundreds. The experience they accumulated let them confidence to finish the KFX WITH OR WITHOUT Indonesia actually.


I couldnt have said it better bruh. We are under the assumption of being able to make our own fighter after this project completed, some of us failed to realize how the reality of our aviation "industri komponen" is scale wise and technology wise and how they going to interact with it. Hell, I prefer we buy 48 Viper and ask them to use our own locally made "Baut" (aerospace grade bolt) for all the viper we going to buy. Which afaik we arent able to make "baut" for aviation industry for now thus making this step crucial as a baby step for our future aviation industry and other industry. BPPT can help making the research then private sector can gain the benefit by being able to produce aerospace grade bolt. No Indonesian in this forum would not love to see our own made fighter, But we need to do the reality check from time to time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> KFX is more closer to F-15 in payload than F-16, being a two-engine fighter with comparable weight, but slightly lower payload for the sake of reduced RCS and perhaps future incorporation of internal weapons bay.



Dunno why not get the F 18 E/F instead as the requirement of KFX/IFX is more closer to the hornets

AESA radar, check
JHMCS , check
Conformal Fuel Tank, check
IRST system, check
Elektronic Attack variant, check
17,750 lbs armament provision, check

Combat range for Super hornets is around 722 km for interdiction roles, 

At the current pace look like KFX will be Korean Made fighter solely manufactured and produced in South Korea


----------



## Nike

Yonif Mekanis 411 , inspection 16 July 2020

Seems those M113 had been through overhaul and repairing process


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nike said:


> Dunno why not get the F 18 E/F instead as the requirement of KFX/IFX is more closer to the hornets
> 
> AESA radar, check
> JHMCS , check
> Conformal Fuel Tank, check
> IRST system, check
> Elektronic Attack variant, check
> 17,750 lbs armament provision, check
> 
> Combat range for Super hornets is around 722 km for interdiction roles,
> 
> At the current pace look like KFX will be Korean Made fighter solely manufactured and produced in South Korea


F-16, Sukhois, F-15, F-18, F-35, KFX.....seriously?

Better to just cut it to F-16, KFX and F-35

F-16 : Already large quantity of them, established infrastructure, common spareparts and airframe availability, upgrade package is readiliy available

KFX : Strategic medium-fighter program that could both benefit the air force by it's own and as importantly to the defense industry, no matter how much of a share the manufacturing and design PTDI will do, it'll still be vaulable and not to mention providing us with competitive advantage of advanced fighters that we can maintain by ourselves, reducing our reliance on constant imports. 

Really in testing time anyone would think that foreign countries could maintain these weapons as good as if we could master the technology by ourselves? sounds like people are amnesiac of parts embargo that hit us back then well? these people forbid us from using weapons when we need them the most! how ridiculous that is! idk if you guys insist that we should stay being *consumer *all of our existence so be it, but remember that no strong country in this world cannot manufacture it's own weapons.

F-35 : Nuff said, already a potential customer and that strengthening terms with US and Australia will eventually leads us to F-35 program, but for me it should be beneficial to both the F-16 and KFX program that we have by then, again not just passive consumer of traded goods that only makes us dependent on the supplier.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## san.geuk

Nike said:


> Dunno why not get the F 18 E/F instead as the requirement of KFX/IFX is more closer to the hornets
> 
> AESA radar, check
> JHMCS , check
> Conformal Fuel Tank, check
> IRST system, check
> Elektronic Attack variant, check
> 17,750 lbs armament provision, check
> 
> Combat range for Super hornets is around 722 km for interdiction roles,
> 
> At the current pace look like KFX will be Korean Made fighter solely manufactured and produced in South Korea



How many units actually given to us to produce locally on PT.DI? And how much percentage contricution on our local content for kfx?



HellFireIndo said:


> F-16, Sukhois, F-15, F-18, F-35, KFX.....seriously?
> 
> Better to just cut it to F-16, KFX and F-35
> 
> F-16 : Already large quantity of them, established infrastructure, common spareparts and airframe availability, upgrade package is readiliy available
> 
> KFX : Strategic medium-fighter program that could both benefit the air force by it's own and as importantly to the defense industry, no matter how much of a share the manufacturing and design PTDI will do, it'll still be vaulable and not to mention providing us with competitive advantage of advanced fighters that we can maintain by ourselves, reducing our reliance on constant imports.
> 
> Really in testing time anyone would think that foreign countries could maintain these weapons as good as if we could master the technology by ourselves? sounds like people are amnesiac of parts embargo that hit us back then well? these people forbid us from using weapons when we need them the most! how ridiculous that is! idk if you guys insist that we should stay being *consumer *all of our existence so be it, but remember that no strong country in this world cannot manufacture it's own weapons.
> 
> F-35 : Nuff said, already a potential customer and that strengthening terms with US and Australia will eventually leads us to F-35 program, but for me it should be beneficial to both the F-16 and KFX program that we have by then, again not just passive consumer of traded goods that only makes us dependent on the supplier.



Quite reasonable, i think our next gen front line Will be like this, except maybe f16 has maximumized their potentials beyond 2030


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> F-16, Sukhois, F-15, F-18, F-35, KFX.....seriously?
> 
> Better to just cut it to F-16, KFX and F-35
> 
> F-16 : Already large quantity of them, established infrastructure, common spareparts and airframe availability, upgrade package is readiliy available
> 
> KFX : Strategic medium-fighter program that could both benefit the air force by it's own and as importantly to the defense industry, no matter how much of a share the manufacturing and design PTDI will do, it'll still be vaulable and not to mention providing us with competitive advantage of advanced fighters that we can maintain by ourselves, reducing our reliance on constant imports.
> 
> Really in testing time anyone would think that foreign countries could maintain these weapons as good as if we could master the technology by ourselves? sounds like people are amnesiac of parts embargo that hit us back then well? these people forbid us from using weapons when we need them the most! how ridiculous that is! idk if you guys insist that we should stay being *consumer *all of our existence so be it, but remember that no strong country in this world cannot manufacture it's own weapons.
> 
> F-35 : Nuff said, already a potential customer and that strengthening terms with US and Australia will eventually leads us to F-35 program, but for me it should be beneficial to both the F-16 and KFX program that we have by then, again not just passive consumer of traded goods that only makes us dependent on the supplier.



No, i don't urge for F 18, just keep wondering why keep the KFX specs actually so close with F 18 and even for further up grade F 18 had option for enclosed weapon pod. Not to mention their engines is the same.

This would be like F 18 with European flavor in it, as there is planning to get European system within...

And you should look at my previous post above. The ridiculous ones is even when KFX is came online there still many many restriction can be imposed upon us, as there is no much (of nothing) sub system actually came from us, even when we are talking about 20 percentage of cost share and the Korean seems confidence to do the research of the critical sub system on their own. What we got and share with them within this project actually? 

Missiles system? Nope
AESA radar? Nope
Integrated cockpit system? Nope
Navigation tracking system? Nope
IRST? Nope
Radar warning receiver? Nope
Flare and Chaff? Nope
JHMSC? Nope
Etc? 


If you get to Adex 2019 you will find they are very confidence to do it alone and found suitable supplier from other Ally countries of their. 

If you are talking about software development they are more than enough to do it alone with their tonnes experience when doing T/A 50 and secure license for F16. There is many still questioning our own worth within the project and how came we joint this one in first place not trying to build upon the foundation first like build light jet attack/trainer in which we are needed them in number.

And to do so why not trying to enlarge our Air Force first, build more fighter squadron to gain economy scale needed for sub system maker can Made profit, Made concession with OEM to do maintenance at Indonesia and further upgrade option with sub system made in Indonesia.



san.geuk said:


> *How many units actually given to us to produce locally on PT.DI? And how much percentage contricution on our local content for kfx?*
> 
> 
> 
> Quite reasonable, i think our next gen front line Will be like this, except maybe f16 has maximumized their potentials beyond 2030



Thats subject of our discontent before, the Korean actually doesnt need us very much and they can dictate the Patent technology clausul over this projects as Indonesia actually very lacking in avionic sub system technology and industrial engineering especially for fighter technology, meanwhile Korean got Hanwa and Lig Next1 as their proponent supplier with international reputation. So what our Air frame maker of PT DI can offer actually? To Made Airframe components and Fuselage!! This actually not much worth for 20 percentage of cost share we are burdened with.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kooppyyy

san.geuk said:


> it's turn out that la fayette has pintpoints for MLU so their will in service beyond 2030 in french navy
> 
> https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...-class-frigates-selected-for-mid-life-update/


Only 3 out of 5 will receive MLU, meaning there will be 2 hulls to be disposed of. 



Gen3115 said:


> To be fair, the KFX has more growth potential since Block 2 and Block 3 are planned on being 5th gen while the F-16 airframe is basically already pushed to its potential.


 Growth potential for Koreans, perhaps. For us? Highly questionable, looking back at the CN-235 project where it was 50:50 j and we saw where the Spaniards took that project and where we end up at with the project, nothing, yang ada malah kita beli lagi dari mereka hasil pengembangan itu barang. I agree with the rest of your point, however.


----------



## Raduga

aren't we already procure Autoclave machine for production composite parts of KF-X in PT.DI ? it's sad if it can't be put to good use tbh.


----------



## Nike

kooppyyy said:


> Only 3 out of 5 will receive MLU, meaning there will be 2 hulls to be disposed of.
> 
> Growth potential for Koreans, perhaps. For us? Highly questionable, looking back at the CN-235 project where it was 50:50 j and we saw where the Spaniards took that project and where we end up at with the project, nothing, yang ada malah kita beli lagi dari mereka hasil pengembangan itu barang. I agree with the rest of your point, however.



Actually Spaniard more generous in terms compared to Korean as Indonesia PT DI still able to gain Patent for several technology used when doing Cn 235 development and marketing rights, and this thanks to Habibie efforts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

Nike said:


> No, i don't urge for F 18, just keep wondering why keep the KFX specs actually so close with F 18 and even for further up grade F 18 had option for enclosed weapon pod. Not to mention their engines is the same.
> 
> This would be like F 18 with European flavor in it, as there is planning to get European system within...
> 
> And you should look at my previous post above. The ridiculous ones is even when KFX is came online there still many many restriction can be imposed upon us, as there is no much (of nothing) sub system actually came from us, even when we are talking about 20 percentage of cost share and the Korean seems confidence to do the research of the critical sub system on their own. What we got and share with them within this project actually?
> 
> Missiles system? Nope
> AESA radar? Nope
> Integrated cockpit system? Nope
> Navigation tracking system? Nope
> IRST? Nope
> Radar warning receiver? Nope
> Flare and Chaff? Nope
> JHMSC? Nope
> Etc?
> 
> 
> If you get to Adex 2019 you will find they are very confidence to do it alone and found suitable supplier from other Ally countries of their.
> 
> If you are talking about software development they are more than enough to do it alone with their tonnes experience when doing T/A 50 and secure license for F16. There is many still questioning our own worth within the project and how came we joint this one in first place not trying to build upon the foundation first like build light jet attack/trainer in which we are needed them in number.
> 
> And to do so why not trying to enlarge our Air Force first, build more fighter squadron to gain economy scale needed for sub system maker can Made profit, Made concession with OEM to do maintenance at Indonesia and further upgrade option with sub system made in Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats subject of our discontent before, the Korean actually doesnt need us very much and they can dictate the Patent technology clausul over this projects as Indonesia actually very lacking in avionic sub system technology and industrial engineering especially for fighter technology, meanwhile Korean got Hanwa and Lig Next1 as their proponent supplier with international reputation. So what our Air frame maker of PT DI can offer actually? To Made Airframe components and Fuselage!! This actually not much worth for 20 percentage of cost share we are burdened with.



How about raw material processing for airframe, exterior material, any chance we get more share/ contricution in that process?


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> aren't we already procure Autoclave machine for production composite parts of KF-X in PT.DI ? it's sad if it can't be put to good use tbh.



That's for Airframe components and Fuselage production in which actually not worth the 20 percentage of cost development



san.geuk said:


> *How about raw material processing for airframe*, exterior material, any chance we get more share/ contricution in that process?



Even South Korean import them from abroad, let alone Indonesia. Forget it.

Remember what we shought after KFX project? Valuable experience when doing research on how to build your own fighter. And now what is the most expensive and important of any modern fighter actually beside their engines? Their sub system, starting from radar, EWR, IRST, Missiles system, and so on. So what if we got the right to build the Fuselage and Air Frame components like Wing parts? That's actually can be sourced to any reputable private industry working in aviation sector in USA or China with cheaper costs (just like how Boeing do their business)!! We don't see the loophole at this issue first before someone mentioned it...

Btw, i am more for better to follow up the projects until it was finished to uphold our international standing when doing joint projects in the future. It just if some parts of projects cooperation can be amend to accomodate more of Indonesia needs it is better to fight for it till the end. Just don't follow it as it is today.


----------



## Indos

san.geuk said:


> How about raw material processing for airframe, exterior material, any chance we get more share/ contricution in that process?



You can see raw material processing conducted by PTDI in this video


----------



## Nike

*Covid-19: Indonesia looks to expand countertrade options*
by Jon Grevatt



The Indonesian government has said it is exploring opportunities with military suppliers to facilitate procurement through countertrade. The move to lean on such methods, it said, is being considered to help the country overcome economic constraints, which have been exacerbated by Covid-19.

The Indonesian Ministry of Trade said in a statement on 16 July that it is collaborating with the Ministry of Defence in talks with “several trading partner countries” about expanding the application of countertrade in defence purchases, transferring locally produced commodities to foreign military suppliers in exchange for defence equipment.





Indonesia supported its planned acquisition of Sukhoi Su-35 fighter aircraft (pictured) through a countertrade programme. Jakarta now wants to roll out the payment method on a wider scale to boost its economy. (Sukhoi)

The Ministry of Trade said that local commodities that could be positioned for defence countertrade deals included palm oil, rubber, machinery, coffee, cocoa, textile products, tea, footwear, fish, furniture, fruits, plastics, resins, paper, and spices. Indonesian Minister for Trade Agus Suparmanto said in the statement, “Applying countertrade, Indonesia's export commodities can support growth in the national economy.”

The Ministry of Trade went on to highlight some of the benefits of applying countertrade in defence purchases. “The [countertrade method helps Indonesia] overcome obstacles and export constraints and expands market areas and the marketing of new products,” it said.

“It also saves foreign exchange, accelerates the transfer of technology and knowledge, supports efforts to create an equal balance of trade and payment, and increases production and expands employment opportunities.” It said.

https://www.janes.com/defence-news/...ndonesia-looks-to-expand-countertrade-options


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> the latest alman post about "advanced country" offering their used frigate .
> 
> most logical rumour list yet.
> -La Fayette
> -Type 23
> -Anzac
> 
> Anzac have the most powerful sensor overall , the one that fitted with CEAFAR AESA radar would fitted well as our stopgap frigate waiting for iver to be done , and perhaps our pamen pati in TNI will be "Kepincut" with CEAFAR performance .


You forget to include OHP and bremen class there


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> *Covid-19: Indonesia looks to expand countertrade options*
> by Jon Grevatt
> 
> 
> 
> The Indonesian government has said it is exploring opportunities with military suppliers to facilitate procurement through countertrade. The move to lean on such methods, it said, is being considered to help the country overcome economic constraints, which have been exacerbated by Covid-19.
> 
> The Indonesian Ministry of Trade said in a statement on 16 July that it is collaborating with the Ministry of Defence in talks with “several trading partner countries” about expanding the application of countertrade in defence purchases, transferring locally produced commodities to foreign military suppliers in exchange for defence equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia supported its planned acquisition of Sukhoi Su-35 fighter aircraft (pictured) through a countertrade programme. Jakarta now wants to roll out the payment method on a wider scale to boost its economy. (Sukhoi)
> 
> The Ministry of Trade said that local commodities that could be positioned for defence countertrade deals included palm oil, rubber, machinery, coffee, cocoa, textile products, tea, footwear, fish, furniture, fruits, plastics, resins, paper, and spices. Indonesian Minister for Trade Agus Suparmanto said in the statement, “Applying countertrade, Indonesia's export commodities can support growth in the national economy.”
> 
> The Ministry of Trade went on to highlight some of the benefits of applying countertrade in defence purchases. “The [countertrade method helps Indonesia] overcome obstacles and export constraints and expands market areas and the marketing of new products,” it said.
> 
> “It also saves foreign exchange, accelerates the transfer of technology and knowledge, supports efforts to create an equal balance of trade and payment, and increases production and expands employment opportunities.” It said.
> 
> https://www.janes.com/defence-news/...ndonesia-looks-to-expand-countertrade-options


Do US, Europe, or Korea really want to receive payment in this kind of scheme?


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Do US, Europe, or Korea really want to receive payment in this kind of scheme?



Don't know it was Joko Widodo party idea most likely , repeat of Megawati deals in the past

But this kind of payment seems less accountable and leaning to missappropriate conduct


----------



## san.geuk

Indos said:


> You can see raw material processing conducted by PTDI in this video


I'm refering to external material processing for kfx assembly in PTDI, is there any chance for us to mastering or able manufactures for stealthy materials in other local industry outside PTDI?


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> You forget to include OHP and bremen class there


and dutch karel doorman class frigates ....


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> and dutch kareel doorman class frigates ....


That's not included on the list for additional info US already offered us OHP since 2012 check this out:

https://rsnafb.wordpress.com/berita/indonesia-defence-assessment/



> In September 2012, the US confirmed plans to sell Indonesia excess frigates as defence relations between the two countrieswere improving. These will likely be Oliver Hazard Perry-class frigates that are being replaced in US Navy service by theLittoral Combat Ship. Further details are yet to emerge.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Cromwell said:


> I thought there was article around 2 or 3 years ago about CCP Politburo Conggres making President's Office for life.



Xi is already President for life (albeit unofficially). But they don't made the office for life only the person. Even that IF he made some critical error he will still be kicked out


----------



## Indos

san.geuk said:


> I'm refering to external material processing for kfx assembly in PTDI, is there any chance for us to mastering or able manufactures for stealthy materials in other local industry outside PTDI?



I dont know, actually composite material is Stealthy and Airbus has asked PT Dirgantara Indonesia to produce composite material and make composite fuselage for their plane. We can start from there. But government look like doesnt have any willingness to invest and PTDI itself doesnt have enough money to do it by themselves.

There is of course high possibility that PT DI will do the processing of stealth raw material for KFX/IFX since PTDI will make fuselage components for all of KFX/IFX. The exact components that will be produced was stated by Defense Ministry official who lead IFX program and you can find it in my KFX/IFX thread. PTDI will also do the assembling and integration for all IFX. 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Dirgantara Indonesia to produce composite parts for Airbus, Boeing*

Harry Suhartono and Fathiya Dahrul
Bloomberg
Jakarta / Tue, May 14, 2019 / 10:36 am





A CN295 plane produced by state-owned aircraft industry PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) was parked at Pondok Cabe Airport in Pondok Cabe, Southeast Tengerang, Banten after a delivery ceremony to the National Police on Sept. 7 at the Air Police Directorate headquarters. (kontan.co.id/Zaki Ari Setiawan)

Dirgantara Indonesia, a supplier of aluminum wing components for Airbus SE’s A320 and A380 model jets, is developing the production capability to supply non-metal aircraft parts as well.

The company is “exploring opportunities” to produce so-called composite parts -- typically made from fiberglass or carbon fiber -- for both Airbus and Boeing within the next two years, President Director Elfien Goentoro said in an interview in Jakarta Monday. The state-owned company, which is also an aircraft manufacturer, intends to triple its plane production to 56-a-year by 2024, he said.

The expanded production plans would support the Indonesian government’s efforts to reduce the nation’s dependence on commodities and narrow the current account deficit. Dirgantara, based in West Java, expects its latest 19-seat propeller plane, the N219, to obtain certification from Indonesian regulators this year, Goentoro said.


“We want to expand our composite-parts production facilities so hopefully by 2021, we can start taking orders for these aircraft parts,” Goentoro said. “We also plan to invest $119 million to build a facility dedicated to producing the N219.”

*Island Hoppers*

The aircraft would be for use in industries including tourism to provide access to remote areas, such as some of the 17,000 islands that make up Indonesia, the world’s largest archipelago. Dirgantara plans to produce 36 of these aircraft annually by 2024 with a target to exporting half of them, in addition to making 20 other propeller planes a year, Goentoro said.

The company is targeting orders for the N219 in the Philippines, Thailand, Malaysia, East Timor, Nepal, Senegal and South Korea this year, Goentoro said. “Our company’s intention is to boost our exports significantly so we can have a better balance between our domestic contracts and contracts denominated in foreign currencies.”

Dirgantara plans to boost its aircraft maintenance, repair and overhaul business and is certified by Airbus to service some of its military aircraft and helicopters, Goentoro said.

The company previously supplied parts for Boeing’s 737 family of aircraft under a contract that has expired, Goentoro said. Dirgantara wants to secure a new contract with the U.S. aircraft maker, he said, without specifying whether they are in discussions.

Goentoro also said he’s in talks with Indonesian finance ministry officials to allow the N219, which was developed domestically, to be sold to local customers without attracting a luxury tax from the government.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...roduce-composite-parts-for-airbus-boeing.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> That's not included on the list for additional info US already offered us OHP since 2012 check this out:
> 
> https://rsnafb.wordpress.com/berita/indonesia-defence-assessment/



OHP is way too old of a design, not to mention rather obsolete combat system. Unless we intend to use it for Coasty role, but even that would still require replacing the power plant into diesel thus replacing the entire transmission, etc (not even sure if its viable)


----------



## Cromwell

The contract back in 2018 to equip AN/APG-67 radar and armament installment on existing T-50i isn't effective; they aren't installed yet, all exist are the ballast not radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

No to OHP, if it was ten years ago maybe, but not now. Their is too old and need much revamp to made them suitable into current set of time.



Cromwell said:


> View attachment 651805
> 
> The contract back in 2018 to equip AN/APG-67 radar and armament installment on existing T-50i isn't effective; they aren't installed yet, all exist are the ballast not radar.



What an administration the first term of Joko Widodo


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 651805
> 
> The contract back in 2018 to equip AN/APG-67 radar and armament installment on existing T-50i isn't effective; they aren't installed yet, all exist are the ballast not radar.


which one is actually more better ? the israeli Elta EL/M-2032 or APG-67 ?

that watermark lol .


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> No to OHP, if it was ten years ago maybe, but not now. Their is too old and need much revamp to made them suitable into current set of time.
> 
> 
> 
> What an administration the first term of Joko Widodo


I know, we have no Minister of Defence back then



Raduga said:


> which one is actually more better ? the israeli Elta EL/M-2032 or APG-67 ?
> 
> that watermark lol .


I'll say EL/M-2032 since it has superior range and detection but i don't care anymore; i just want them properly equipped.


----------



## san.geuk

The keyword is "advanced" rather just pointed European or just "a country", i would not consider PT PAL medioker and no way some country economic lower than us give their secondhand fregates, term of advanced can be pointed to some advanced technolgy from advanced country, my nearest candidate would be Ulsan or independence

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## nametag

Nike said:


> No to OHP, if it was ten years ago maybe, but not now. Their is too old and need much revamp to made them suitable into current set of time.
> 
> 
> 
> What an administration the first term of Joko Widodo



To be honest, i'm also rather pessimistic for the second term. The Mindef might be better manage than the first term but I don't think the fund/money is available because of Covid. Even before covid during the first term where "supposedly" the government prioritize infrastructure and the fund were available and allocated for those project there are many of those infrastructure project were not paid. recently it was even unveil by Erick thohir that a lot of those project aren't even paid yet since several years ago by the gov to SOE. No wonder a lot of defence project failed to materialize when even the so called priority infrastructure project aren't even paid yet.


----------



## Nike

nametag said:


> To be honest, i'm also rather pessimistic for the second term. The Mindef might be better manage than the first term but I don't think the fund/money is available because of Covid. Even before covid during the first term where "supposedly" the government prioritize infrastructure and the fund were available and allocated for those project there are many of those infrastructure project were not paid. recently it was even unveil by Erick thohir that a lot of those project aren't even paid yet since several years ago by the gov to SOE. No wonder a lot of defence project failed to materialize when even the so called priority infrastructure project aren't even paid yet.



Yeah, this admin is quite a let down.


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 651805
> 
> The contract back in 2018 to equip AN/APG-67 radar and armament installment on existing T-50i isn't effective; they aren't installed yet, all exist are the ballast not radar.


Hmm thats interesting. The additional changbogo is suspended, and now this? Nothing is coincidence when couple of large project having "trouble". The defense cooperation with sokor has been my interest in the last couple of years due to multiple large project we had with them starting to makassar vessel deal and T50i golden eagle. Sure there are some disagreemant in some other projects but overall both country can have great benefit from economic, industrial and many other aspects. Then in 2019 this article appear about sokor hegemony in favor of US plan to make us relly more to US technology and whatnot.

https://lancerdefense.com/2019/01/2...-dan-hegemoni-teknologi-korea-atas-indonesia/

Now with US withdrew the last 4 avionics components from KFX I wonder if this article still valid. I feel there are something out there trying to disrupt our defense industry relation with sokor and perhaps even our good inter goverment relation with sokor? Hmm interesting...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

https://www.kompas.tv/amp/article/9...k-alutsista-totalnya-sampai-50-triliun?page=3

Hmm a nice revelations, seems several contract will be not follow up

1. Submarine?
2. Su 35?
3. Other input?


----------



## mandala

So according to AH latest tweets Indonesia is hoping to receive Brahmos anti-ship missile. When did we buy Brahmos?

*Boeing ready for US-RI Osprey deal*

Novan Iman Santosa
Jakarta / Sat, July 18 2020 / 01:00 am







Defense and aerospace giant Boeing said it was looking forward to working closely with the United States and Indonesia to finalize a possible US$2 billion deal for Osprey tilt-rotor aircraft. “Congressional notification is an important step in the United States’ Foreign Military Sales [FMS] process, so we’re pleased that a potential V-22 acquisition by Indonesia has entered this phase,” Boeing said in a statement to The Jakarta Post dated July 15. “Currently, the US military is buying the V-22 under the Multiyear Procurement III [MYP III] contract. Completion of this sale in 2020 will allow Indonesia to receive the MYP III pricing already negotiated by the US government for its aircraft.”

https://www.thejakartapost.com/paper/2020/07/17/boeing-ready-for-us-ri-osprey-deal.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## san.geuk

Gundala said:


> Hmm thats interesting. The additional changbogo is suspended, and now this? Nothing is coincidence when couple of large project having "trouble". The defense cooperation with sokor has been my interest in the last couple of years due to multiple large project we had with them starting to makassar vessel deal and T50i golden eagle. Sure there are some disagreemant in some other projects but overall both country can have great benefit from economic, industrial and many other aspects. Then in 2019 this article appear about sokor hegemony in favor of US plan to make us relly more to US technology and whatnot.
> 
> https://lancerdefense.com/2019/01/2...-dan-hegemoni-teknologi-korea-atas-indonesia/
> 
> Now with US withdrew the last 4 avionics components from KFX I wonder if this article still valid. I feel there are something out there trying to disrupt our defense industry relation with sokor and perhaps even our good inter goverment relation with sokor? Hmm interesting...



maybe because of covid19 submarines contract got suspended, we haven't pay advanced payment 1 bio USD
http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20200526000847




Nike said:


> https://www.kompas.tv/amp/article/9...k-alutsista-totalnya-sampai-50-triliun?page=3
> 
> Hmm a nice revelations, seems several contract will be not follow up
> 
> 1. Submarine?
> 2. Su 35?
> 3. Other input?



3. kfx
4. wedgetail aew&c
5. tanker?
6. long range MPA
7.??


----------



## NEKONEKO

Land based brahmos?


----------



## Kansel

NEKONEKO said:


> Land based brahmos?


Don't be suprised if they're going to put brahmos to iver later

*TNI AL Evaluasi Menyeluruh Kondisi Kapal Perang Sudah Tua*
Andi Nur Aminah

11 jam yang lalu
https://www.linkedin.com/shareArtic...ce=http://a.msn.com/01/id-id/BB16S1Fw?ocid=sl
http://a.msn.com/01/id-id/BB16S1Fw?ocid=sf
https://twitter.com/share?url=http:...er=http://a.msn.com/01/id-id/BB16S1Fw?ocid=st
https://api.whatsapp.com/send?text=http://a.msn.com/01/id-id/BB16S1Fw?ocid=sw

https://defence.pk/pdf/sms:?&body=M...a http://a.msn.com/01/id-id/BB16S1Fw?ocid=sms



© ANTARA/M RISYAL HIDAYATKepala Staf TNI Angkatan Laut (Kasal) Laksamana TNI Yudo Margono
REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, SURABAYA -- Markas Besar TNI Angkatan Laut melakukan evaluasi menyeluruh terhadap armada kapal perang yang dimiliki. Terutama kapal-kapal yang kondisi dan umurnya sudah cukup tua hingga memerlukan penanganan tertentu.

"Evaluasi itu kami lakukan untuk mencegah terjadinya hal-hal yang tidak diinginkan," kata Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (Kasal) Laksamana TNI Yudo Margono kepada pers usai memimpin upacara Prasetya Perwira 323 orang siswa lulusan Pendidikan Pembentukan Perwira (Diktupa) di Kodiklatal, Surabaya, Jumat (17/7).

Pernyataan orang nomor satu di jajaran TNI AL itu menanggapi peristiwa tenggelamnya Kapal Perang Republik Indonesia (KRI) Teluk Jakarta-541 di perairan timur laut Pulau Kangean, Jawa Timur, pada Selasa (14/7) lalu.

Laksamana Yudo Margono menyebut KRI Teluk Jakarta-541 sangat laik layar dan sudah melewati prosedur tetap TNI AL sebelum melakukan pelayaran. Bahkan, kapal perang jenis Frosch buatan Jerman tahun 1973 dan masuk jajaran TNI AL pada 1993 itu sudah naik dok pada April 2020.

"Itu sudah persyaratan standar sebelum berlayar, termasuk kapal itu melaksanakan L1 dan L2 (latihan 1 dan 2). Jadi, semua sisi teknis dan kesiapan sudah terpenuhi," paparnya.

Namun demikian, lanjut Laksamana Yudo Margono, kapal perang itu mendapat musibah dihantam ombak besar saat berada di perairan timur laut Pulau Kangean hingga mengalami kebocoran dan akhirnya tenggelam. Sebanyak 55 anak buah kapal berhasil menyelamatkan diri.

"Dari sisi umur, kapal itu memang sudah cukup tua dan ada kemungkinan-kemungkinan yang timbul. Tetapi, saya tidak membela diri dan itu murni musibah yang tidak bisa dihindari," ujarnya menambahkan.

Untuk itu, demi menghindari peristiwa serupa terulang, Laksamana Yudo Margono telah menginstruksikan jajarannya melaksanakan evaluasi menyeluruh terhadap seluruh kapal perang (KRI) dari kelas sejenis dan jenis lainnya yang saat ini dimiliki dan dioperasionalkan TNI AL.

KRI Teluk Jakarta-541 yang sedang melaksanakan operasi dukungan laut pergeseran logistik ke wilayah timur mengalami kebocoran yang mengakibatkan tenggelam pada kedalaman sekitar 90 meter di perairan timur laut Pulau Kangean, Jatim.

Kadispenal TNI AL Laksamana Pertama TNI M Zaenal mengatakan peristiwa itu terjadi pada Selasa (14/7) pagi sekitar pukul 09.00 WIB ketika gelombang laut di sekitar lokasi saat kejadian cukup tinggi antar 2,5 sampai dengan 4 meter. Seluruh anak buah kapal KRI Teluk Jakarta-541 yang berjumlah 55 orang dalam keadaan selamat.

"54 ABK diselamatkan oleh KM Tanto Sejahtera yang sedang berlayar di posisi 5 NM dari lokasi kejadian, satu ABK lainnya ditolong oleh KM Dobonsolo," tutur Kadispenal. 

https://www.msn.com/id-id/berita/na...al-perang-sudah-tua/ar-BB16S1Fw?ocid=msedgntp



mandala said:


> So according to AH latest tweets Indonesia is hoping to receive Brahmos anti-ship missile. When did we buy Brahmos?
> 
> *Boeing ready for US-RI Osprey deal*
> 
> Novan Iman Santosa
> Jakarta / Sat, July 18 2020 / 01:00 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defense and aerospace giant Boeing said it was looking forward to working closely with the United States and Indonesia to finalize a possible US$2 billion deal for Osprey tilt-rotor aircraft. “Congressional notification is an important step in the United States’ Foreign Military Sales [FMS] process, so we’re pleased that a potential V-22 acquisition by Indonesia has entered this phase,” Boeing said in a statement to The Jakarta Post dated July 15. “Currently, the US military is buying the V-22 under the Multiyear Procurement III [MYP III] contract. Completion of this sale in 2020 will allow Indonesia to receive the MYP III pricing already negotiated by the US government for its aircraft.”
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/paper/2020/07/17/boeing-ready-for-us-ri-osprey-deal.html


I will upload the full article, there's so much information needed in this

*Boeing ready for US-RI Osprey deal*

Novan Iman Santosa
Jakarta

Jakarta / Sat, July 18 2020 / 01:00 am




An air crew walks around a V-22 Osprey tilt-rotor aircraft in a pre-departure check in this file picture. Defense and aerospace giant Boeing said that it was ready to move forward with the possible sale of the aircraft to Indonesia.(Courtesy of/Boeing)
Defense and aerospace giant Boeing said it was looking forward to working closely with the United States and Indonesia to finalize a possible US$2 billion deal for Osprey tilt-rotor aircraft.

“Congressional notification is an important step in the United States’ Foreign Military Sales [FMS] process, so we’re pleased that a potential V-22 acquisition by Indonesia has entered this phase,” Boeing said in a statement to _The Jakarta Post_ dated July 15.

*“Currently, the US military is buying the V-22 under the Multiyear Procurement III [MYP III] contract. Completion of this sale in 2020 will allow Indonesia to receive the MYP III pricing already negotiated by the US government for its aircraft.”*

An agency of the US Defense Department, the Defense Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA), announced on July 6 that the US State Department had “made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to the Government of Indonesia of eight MV-22 Block C Osprey aircraft and related equipment for an estimated cost of $2 billion”. 

“The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale today,” the DSCA said in a statement dated July 6.

After the DSCA announced the US State Department’s approval, many in the Indonesian defense establishment said they were unaware of any plan to acquire Osprey. The DSCA announcement of an FMS, however, can only be made after a letter of request is sent by a potential buyer.

In an FMS, a potential buyer negotiates with the US government instead of with defense contractors. One advantage of this method is that the purchase can be included in a US military procurement program that is already underway, often reducing the price for the buyer and increasing interoperability with the US.

Another path to acquiring US primary weapons systems (Alutsista) is through direct commercial sales, in which a foreign buyer negotiates directly with a defense contractor.

In its statement, Boeing identified the Indonesian Army as the Osprey’s potential user.

“The V-22 would enable the Indonesian Army to reach those areas and rapidly respond to crises across Indonesia and the region at large with its own organic aviation assets,” the company said.

“Bell Boeing has been in ongoing discussions with the Indonesian government and Indonesian companies to develop the best possible approach to address requirements pertaining to this Foreign Military Sale in support of TNI-AD and local industry.”

The Osprey was designed and is manufactured jointly by Boeing and helicopter maker Bell.

“The Bell Boeing V-22 has speed, range and vertical lift capabilities unlike any other production aircraft, making it the ideal aircraft for operations across Indonesia,” said Boeing.

“The tilt-rotor’s unique ability to reach areas inaccessible by airplanes while traveling at twice the speed of helicopters is a force multiplier in any type of military operation.”

When asked on Friday about Boeing identifying the Army as the branch of the military that would be using the Osprey, Army chief spokesman Brig. Gen. Nefra Firdaus said he was not aware of the possible procurement of the Osprey.

Separately, Gita Amperiawan, director of technology at state-owned aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI), said there had been no deals on industrial cooperation with Boeing in regard to the possible Osprey deal.

“However, we did sign a memorandum of understanding with Boeing in August 2018 during the visit of then-defense minister Ryamizard Ryacudu to the US,” he told the _Post_ on Thursday.

“We signed a joint development [agreement] on manufacturing technology, maintenance, support, training and certification.”

*Gita added that he wanted to develop engineering work packages with Boeing, in which Boeing would pay PT DI employees to work on some of Boeing’s projects both at Boeing’s facilities in the US and at PT DI’s facility in Bandung, West Java.

“This way we can really learn the process and gain the experience and know-how,” he said.*

The participation of local industry in arms manufacturing is mandated by Law No. 12/2016 on the defense industry, which stipulates that all Alutsista should be procured locally.

*Foreign arms can only be purchased when the local defense industry cannot produce the required Alutsista. Such procurement must be done in cooperation with local defense firms.*

*The DCSA’s announcement does not necessarily mean that Indonesia will get the Ospreys soon. The agency will have to get the US Congress’ approval within 30 days of the announcement. If there are no objections from Congress, the sale can move forward to contract signing.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Don't be suprised if they're going to put brahmos to iver later
> 
> *TNI AL Evaluasi Menyeluruh Kondisi Kapal Perang Sudah Tua*
> Andi Nur Aminah
> 
> 11 jam yang lalu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © ANTARA/M RISYAL HIDAYATKepala Staf TNI Angkatan Laut (Kasal) Laksamana TNI Yudo Margono
> REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, SURABAYA -- Markas Besar TNI Angkatan Laut melakukan evaluasi menyeluruh terhadap armada kapal perang yang dimiliki. Terutama kapal-kapal yang kondisi dan umurnya sudah cukup tua hingga memerlukan penanganan tertentu.
> 
> "Evaluasi itu kami lakukan untuk mencegah terjadinya hal-hal yang tidak diinginkan," kata Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (Kasal) Laksamana TNI Yudo Margono kepada pers usai memimpin upacara Prasetya Perwira 323 orang siswa lulusan Pendidikan Pembentukan Perwira (Diktupa) di Kodiklatal, Surabaya, Jumat (17/7).
> 
> Pernyataan orang nomor satu di jajaran TNI AL itu menanggapi peristiwa tenggelamnya Kapal Perang Republik Indonesia (KRI) Teluk Jakarta-541 di perairan timur laut Pulau Kangean, Jawa Timur, pada Selasa (14/7) lalu.
> 
> Laksamana Yudo Margono menyebut KRI Teluk Jakarta-541 sangat laik layar dan sudah melewati prosedur tetap TNI AL sebelum melakukan pelayaran. Bahkan, kapal perang jenis Frosch buatan Jerman tahun 1973 dan masuk jajaran TNI AL pada 1993 itu sudah naik dok pada April 2020.
> 
> "Itu sudah persyaratan standar sebelum berlayar, termasuk kapal itu melaksanakan L1 dan L2 (latihan 1 dan 2). Jadi, semua sisi teknis dan kesiapan sudah terpenuhi," paparnya.
> 
> Namun demikian, lanjut Laksamana Yudo Margono, kapal perang itu mendapat musibah dihantam ombak besar saat berada di perairan timur laut Pulau Kangean hingga mengalami kebocoran dan akhirnya tenggelam. Sebanyak 55 anak buah kapal berhasil menyelamatkan diri.
> 
> "Dari sisi umur, kapal itu memang sudah cukup tua dan ada kemungkinan-kemungkinan yang timbul. Tetapi, saya tidak membela diri dan itu murni musibah yang tidak bisa dihindari," ujarnya menambahkan.
> 
> Untuk itu, demi menghindari peristiwa serupa terulang, Laksamana Yudo Margono telah menginstruksikan jajarannya melaksanakan evaluasi menyeluruh terhadap seluruh kapal perang (KRI) dari kelas sejenis dan jenis lainnya yang saat ini dimiliki dan dioperasionalkan TNI AL.
> 
> KRI Teluk Jakarta-541 yang sedang melaksanakan operasi dukungan laut pergeseran logistik ke wilayah timur mengalami kebocoran yang mengakibatkan tenggelam pada kedalaman sekitar 90 meter di perairan timur laut Pulau Kangean, Jatim.
> 
> Kadispenal TNI AL Laksamana Pertama TNI M Zaenal mengatakan peristiwa itu terjadi pada Selasa (14/7) pagi sekitar pukul 09.00 WIB ketika gelombang laut di sekitar lokasi saat kejadian cukup tinggi antar 2,5 sampai dengan 4 meter. Seluruh anak buah kapal KRI Teluk Jakarta-541 yang berjumlah 55 orang dalam keadaan selamat.
> 
> "54 ABK diselamatkan oleh KM Tanto Sejahtera yang sedang berlayar di posisi 5 NM dari lokasi kejadian, satu ABK lainnya ditolong oleh KM Dobonsolo," tutur Kadispenal.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/id-id/berita/na...al-perang-sudah-tua/ar-BB16S1Fw?ocid=msedgntp
> 
> 
> I will upload the full article, there's so much information needed in this
> 
> *Boeing ready for US-RI Osprey deal*
> 
> Novan Iman Santosa
> Jakarta
> Jakarta / Sat, July 18 2020 / 01:00 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An air crew walks around a V-22 Osprey tilt-rotor aircraft in a pre-departure check in this file picture. Defense and aerospace giant Boeing said that it was ready to move forward with the possible sale of the aircraft to Indonesia.(Courtesy of/Boeing)
> Defense and aerospace giant Boeing said it was looking forward to working closely with the United States and Indonesia to finalize a possible US$2 billion deal for Osprey tilt-rotor aircraft.
> 
> “Congressional notification is an important step in the United States’ Foreign Military Sales [FMS] process, so we’re pleased that a potential V-22 acquisition by Indonesia has entered this phase,” Boeing said in a statement to _The Jakarta Post_ dated July 15.
> 
> *“Currently, the US military is buying the V-22 under the Multiyear Procurement III [MYP III] contract. Completion of this sale in 2020 will allow Indonesia to receive the MYP III pricing already negotiated by the US government for its aircraft.”*
> 
> An agency of the US Defense Department, the Defense Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA), announced on July 6 that the US State Department had “made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to the Government of Indonesia of eight MV-22 Block C Osprey aircraft and related equipment for an estimated cost of $2 billion”.
> 
> “The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale today,” the DSCA said in a statement dated July 6.
> 
> After the DSCA announced the US State Department’s approval, many in the Indonesian defense establishment said they were unaware of any plan to acquire Osprey. The DSCA announcement of an FMS, however, can only be made after a letter of request is sent by a potential buyer.
> 
> In an FMS, a potential buyer negotiates with the US government instead of with defense contractors. One advantage of this method is that the purchase can be included in a US military procurement program that is already underway, often reducing the price for the buyer and increasing interoperability with the US.
> 
> Another path to acquiring US primary weapons systems (Alutsista) is through direct commercial sales, in which a foreign buyer negotiates directly with a defense contractor.
> 
> In its statement, Boeing identified the Indonesian Army as the Osprey’s potential user.
> 
> “The V-22 would enable the Indonesian Army to reach those areas and rapidly respond to crises across Indonesia and the region at large with its own organic aviation assets,” the company said.
> 
> “Bell Boeing has been in ongoing discussions with the Indonesian government and Indonesian companies to develop the best possible approach to address requirements pertaining to this Foreign Military Sale in support of TNI-AD and local industry.”
> 
> The Osprey was designed and is manufactured jointly by Boeing and helicopter maker Bell.
> 
> “The Bell Boeing V-22 has speed, range and vertical lift capabilities unlike any other production aircraft, making it the ideal aircraft for operations across Indonesia,” said Boeing.
> 
> “The tilt-rotor’s unique ability to reach areas inaccessible by airplanes while traveling at twice the speed of helicopters is a force multiplier in any type of military operation.”
> 
> When asked on Friday about Boeing identifying the Army as the branch of the military that would be using the Osprey, Army chief spokesman Brig. Gen. Nefra Firdaus said he was not aware of the possible procurement of the Osprey.
> 
> Separately, Gita Amperiawan, director of technology at state-owned aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI), said there had been no deals on industrial cooperation with Boeing in regard to the possible Osprey deal.
> 
> “However, we did sign a memorandum of understanding with Boeing in August 2018 during the visit of then-defense minister Ryamizard Ryacudu to the US,” he told the _Post_ on Thursday.
> 
> “We signed a joint development [agreement] on manufacturing technology, maintenance, support, training and certification.”
> 
> *Gita added that he wanted to develop engineering work packages with Boeing, in which Boeing would pay PT DI employees to work on some of Boeing’s projects both at Boeing’s facilities in the US and at PT DI’s facility in Bandung, West Java.
> 
> “This way we can really learn the process and gain the experience and know-how,” he said.*
> 
> The participation of local industry in arms manufacturing is mandated by Law No. 12/2016 on the defense industry, which stipulates that all Alutsista should be procured locally.
> 
> *Foreign arms can only be purchased when the local defense industry cannot produce the required Alutsista. Such procurement must be done in cooperation with local defense firms.*
> 
> *The DCSA’s announcement does not necessarily mean that Indonesia will get the Ospreys soon. The agency will have to get the US Congress’ approval within 30 days of the announcement. If there are no objections from Congress, the sale can move forward to contract signing.*


look what US offers , that's clearly a go .


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> look what US offers , that's clearly a go .



No one in Indonesia or maybe i can said on ASEAN had engineering experience with Vertol Osprey like this one, this Will be a valuable experience much better when they are working with Boeing to do maintenance jobs and routine assembly process. That's Priceless, if we got the maintenance center far ahead of possible competitor in the region we will catch a lot of possible future customer of this type of Aircraft (like Bell Valor and Osprey) in the region (such Australia, Malaysia, Singapore, Thailand, India) not to mention private operator.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

Kansel said:


> Don't be suprised if they're going to put brahmos to iver later
> 
> *...*
> 
> *Boeing ready for US-RI Osprey deal*
> 
> Novan Iman Santosa
> Jakarta
> Jakarta / Sat, July 18 2020 / 01:00 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An air crew walks around a V-22 Osprey tilt-rotor aircraft in a pre-departure check in this file picture. Defense and aerospace giant Boeing said that it was ready to move forward with the possible sale of the aircraft to Indonesia.(Courtesy of/Boeing)
> Defense and aerospace giant Boeing said it was looking forward to working closely with the United States and Indonesia to finalize a possible US$2 billion deal for Osprey tilt-rotor aircraft.
> 
> “Congressional notification is an important step in the United States’ Foreign Military Sales [FMS] process, so we’re pleased that a potential V-22 acquisition by Indonesia has entered this phase,” Boeing said in a statement to _The Jakarta Post_ dated July 15.
> 
> *“Currently, the US military is buying the V-22 under the Multiyear Procurement III [MYP III] contract. Completion of this sale in 2020 will allow Indonesia to receive the MYP III pricing already negotiated by the US government for its aircraft.”*
> 
> An agency of the US Defense Department, the Defense Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA), announced on July 6 that the US State Department had “made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to the Government of Indonesia of eight MV-22 Block C Osprey aircraft and related equipment for an estimated cost of $2 billion”.
> 
> “The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale today,” the DSCA said in a statement dated July 6.
> 
> After the DSCA announced the US State Department’s approval, many in the Indonesian defense establishment said they were unaware of any plan to acquire Osprey. The DSCA announcement of an FMS, however, can only be made after a letter of request is sent by a potential buyer.
> 
> In an FMS, a potential buyer negotiates with the US government instead of with defense contractors. One advantage of this method is that the purchase can be included in a US military procurement program that is already underway, often reducing the price for the buyer and increasing interoperability with the US.
> 
> Another path to acquiring US primary weapons systems (Alutsista) is through direct commercial sales, in which a foreign buyer negotiates directly with a defense contractor.
> 
> In its statement, Boeing identified the Indonesian Army as the Osprey’s potential user.
> 
> “The V-22 would enable the Indonesian Army to reach those areas and rapidly respond to crises across Indonesia and the region at large with its own organic aviation assets,” the company said.
> 
> “Bell Boeing has been in ongoing discussions with the Indonesian government and Indonesian companies to develop the best possible approach to address requirements pertaining to this Foreign Military Sale in support of TNI-AD and local industry.”
> 
> The Osprey was designed and is manufactured jointly by Boeing and helicopter maker Bell.
> 
> “The Bell Boeing V-22 has speed, range and vertical lift capabilities unlike any other production aircraft, making it the ideal aircraft for operations across Indonesia,” said Boeing.
> 
> “The tilt-rotor’s unique ability to reach areas inaccessible by airplanes while traveling at twice the speed of helicopters is a force multiplier in any type of military operation.”
> 
> When asked on Friday about Boeing identifying the Army as the branch of the military that would be using the Osprey, Army chief spokesman Brig. Gen. Nefra Firdaus said he was not aware of the possible procurement of the Osprey.
> 
> Separately, Gita Amperiawan, director of technology at state-owned aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI), said there had been no deals on industrial cooperation with Boeing in regard to the possible Osprey deal.
> 
> “However, we did sign a memorandum of understanding with Boeing in August 2018 during the visit of then-defense minister Ryamizard Ryacudu to the US,” he told the _Post_ on Thursday.
> 
> “We signed a joint development [agreement] on manufacturing technology, maintenance, support, training and certification.”
> 
> *Gita added that he wanted to develop engineering work packages with Boeing, in which Boeing would pay PT DI employees to work on some of Boeing’s projects both at Boeing’s facilities in the US and at PT DI’s facility in Bandung, West Java.
> 
> “This way we can really learn the process and gain the experience and know-how,” he said.*
> 
> The participation of local industry in arms manufacturing is mandated by Law No. 12/2016 on the defense industry, which stipulates that all Alutsista should be procured locally.
> 
> *Foreign arms can only be purchased when the local defense industry cannot produce the required Alutsista. Such procurement must be done in cooperation with local defense firms.*
> 
> *The DCSA’s announcement does not necessarily mean that Indonesia will get the Ospreys soon. The agency will have to get the US Congress’ approval within 30 days of the announcement. If there are no objections from Congress, the sale can move forward to contract signing.*



we have to wait until 6th August for US congress approval


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Don't be suprised if they're going to put brahmos to iver later


Nah this, i also get this info idk


Kansel said:


> bremen class


Too old like OHP. I think ohp better than been because many countries sucsesfully upgrade the ohp like turk, egypt (oh the mediteranean rivalries) also taiwan


----------



## Gen3115

Kansel said:


> Don't be suprised if they're going to put brahmos to iver later



hehe funny if this becomes true

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Pak Prabowo, Ada APBN Kemenhan Mengalir ke Rekening Pribadi!*
Chandra Gian Asmara, CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

18 July 2020 07:21





Foto: Penyampaian Ikhtisar Hasil Pemeriksaan Semester (IHPS) II Tahun 2019 dan Penyerahan Laporan Hasil Pemeriksaan (LHP) Periode Semester II Tahun 2019 kepada Presiden RI. (Biro Pers Sekretariat Presiden/ Lukas)




*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* Dalam Laporan Hasil Pemeriksaan atas Laporan Keuangan Pemerintah Pusat (LKPP) 2019, Badan Pemeriksa Keuangan (BPK) menemukan permasalahan terkait dengan pengelolaan kas dan rekening pemerintah.

Ada 5 Kementerian/Lembaga yang menggunakan rekening probadi dalam pengelolaan dana APBN.

Dikutip CNBC Indonesia, Sabtu (18/7/2020) dari LHP LKPP 2019 pengelolaan dana melalui rekening pribadi ini nilainya mencapai Rp 71,78 miliar.

Permasalahan tersebut terjadi pada:

*Kementerian Pertahanan* sebesar Rp 48.129.446.085,00 berupa Rekening Bank belum dilaporkan dan atau belum mendapat izin Menteri Keuangan;

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...da-apbn-kemenhan-mengalir-ke-rekening-pribadi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Kansel said:


> Don't be suprised if they're going to put brahmos to iver later
> 
> *TNI AL Evaluasi Menyeluruh Kondisi Kapal Perang Sudah Tua*
> Andi Nur Aminah
> 
> 11 jam yang lalu
> https://www.linkedin.com/shareArtic...ce=http://a.msn.com/01/id-id/BB16S1Fw?ocid=sl
> http://a.msn.com/01/id-id/BB16S1Fw?ocid=sf
> https://twitter.com/share?url=http:...er=http://a.msn.com/01/id-id/BB16S1Fw?ocid=st
> https://api.whatsapp.com/send?text=http://a.msn.com/01/id-id/BB16S1Fw?ocid=sw
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/sms:?&body=M...a http://a.msn.com/01/id-id/BB16S1Fw?ocid=sms
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji2398] ANTARA/M RISYAL HIDAYATKepala Staf TNI Angkatan Laut (Kasal) Laksamana TNI Yudo Margono
> REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, SURABAYA -- Markas Besar TNI Angkatan Laut melakukan evaluasi menyeluruh terhadap armada kapal perang yang dimiliki. Terutama kapal-kapal yang kondisi dan umurnya sudah cukup tua hingga memerlukan penanganan tertentu.
> 
> "Evaluasi itu kami lakukan untuk mencegah terjadinya hal-hal yang tidak diinginkan," kata Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (Kasal) Laksamana TNI Yudo Margono kepada pers usai memimpin upacara Prasetya Perwira 323 orang siswa lulusan Pendidikan Pembentukan Perwira (Diktupa) di Kodiklatal, Surabaya, Jumat (17/7).
> 
> Pernyataan orang nomor satu di jajaran TNI AL itu menanggapi peristiwa tenggelamnya Kapal Perang Republik Indonesia (KRI) Teluk Jakarta-541 di perairan timur laut Pulau Kangean, Jawa Timur, pada Selasa (14/7) lalu.
> 
> Laksamana Yudo Margono menyebut KRI Teluk Jakarta-541 sangat laik layar dan sudah melewati prosedur tetap TNI AL sebelum melakukan pelayaran. Bahkan, kapal perang jenis Frosch buatan Jerman tahun 1973 dan masuk jajaran TNI AL pada 1993 itu sudah naik dok pada April 2020.
> 
> "Itu sudah persyaratan standar sebelum berlayar, termasuk kapal itu melaksanakan L1 dan L2 (latihan 1 dan 2). Jadi, semua sisi teknis dan kesiapan sudah terpenuhi," paparnya.
> 
> Namun demikian, lanjut Laksamana Yudo Margono, kapal perang itu mendapat musibah dihantam ombak besar saat berada di perairan timur laut Pulau Kangean hingga mengalami kebocoran dan akhirnya tenggelam. Sebanyak 55 anak buah kapal berhasil menyelamatkan diri.
> 
> "Dari sisi umur, kapal itu memang sudah cukup tua dan ada kemungkinan-kemungkinan yang timbul. Tetapi, saya tidak membela diri dan itu murni musibah yang tidak bisa dihindari," ujarnya menambahkan.
> 
> Untuk itu, demi menghindari peristiwa serupa terulang, Laksamana Yudo Margono telah menginstruksikan jajarannya melaksanakan evaluasi menyeluruh terhadap seluruh kapal perang (KRI) dari kelas sejenis dan jenis lainnya yang saat ini dimiliki dan dioperasionalkan TNI AL.
> 
> KRI Teluk Jakarta-541 yang sedang melaksanakan operasi dukungan laut pergeseran logistik ke wilayah timur mengalami kebocoran yang mengakibatkan tenggelam pada kedalaman sekitar 90 meter di perairan timur laut Pulau Kangean, Jatim.
> 
> Kadispenal TNI AL Laksamana Pertama TNI M Zaenal mengatakan peristiwa itu terjadi pada Selasa (14/7) pagi sekitar pukul 09.00 WIB ketika gelombang laut di sekitar lokasi saat kejadian cukup tinggi antar 2,5 sampai dengan 4 meter. Seluruh anak buah kapal KRI Teluk Jakarta-541 yang berjumlah 55 orang dalam keadaan selamat.
> 
> "54 ABK diselamatkan oleh KM Tanto Sejahtera yang sedang berlayar di posisi 5 NM dari lokasi kejadian, satu ABK lainnya ditolong oleh KM Dobonsolo," tutur Kadispenal.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/id-id/berita/na...al-perang-sudah-tua/ar-BB16S1Fw?ocid=msedgntp
> 
> 
> I will upload the full article, there's so much information needed in this
> 
> *Boeing ready for US-RI Osprey deal*
> 
> Novan Iman Santosa
> Jakarta
> 
> Jakarta / Sat, July 18 2020 / 01:00 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An air crew walks around a V-22 Osprey tilt-rotor aircraft in a pre-departure check in this file picture. Defense and aerospace giant Boeing said that it was ready to move forward with the possible sale of the aircraft to Indonesia.(Courtesy of/Boeing)
> Defense and aerospace giant Boeing said it was looking forward to working closely with the United States and Indonesia to finalize a possible US$2 billion deal for Osprey tilt-rotor aircraft.
> 
> “Congressional notification is an important step in the United States’ Foreign Military Sales [FMS] process, so we’re pleased that a potential V-22 acquisition by Indonesia has entered this phase,” Boeing said in a statement to _The Jakarta Post_ dated July 15.
> 
> *“Currently, the US military is buying the V-22 under the Multiyear Procurement III [MYP III] contract. Completion of this sale in 2020 will allow Indonesia to receive the MYP III pricing already negotiated by the US government for its aircraft.”*
> 
> An agency of the US Defense Department, the Defense Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA), announced on July 6 that the US State Department had “made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to the Government of Indonesia of eight MV-22 Block C Osprey aircraft and related equipment for an estimated cost of $2 billion”.
> 
> “The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale today,” the DSCA said in a statement dated July 6.
> 
> After the DSCA announced the US State Department’s approval, many in the Indonesian defense establishment said they were unaware of any plan to acquire Osprey. The DSCA announcement of an FMS, however, can only be made after a letter of request is sent by a potential buyer.
> 
> In an FMS, a potential buyer negotiates with the US government instead of with defense contractors. One advantage of this method is that the purchase can be included in a US military procurement program that is already underway, often reducing the price for the buyer and increasing interoperability with the US.
> 
> Another path to acquiring US primary weapons systems (Alutsista) is through direct commercial sales, in which a foreign buyer negotiates directly with a defense contractor.
> 
> In its statement, Boeing identified the Indonesian Army as the Osprey’s potential user.
> 
> “The V-22 would enable the Indonesian Army to reach those areas and rapidly respond to crises across Indonesia and the region at large with its own organic aviation assets,” the company said.
> 
> “Bell Boeing has been in ongoing discussions with the Indonesian government and Indonesian companies to develop the best possible approach to address requirements pertaining to this Foreign Military Sale in support of TNI-AD and local industry.”
> 
> The Osprey was designed and is manufactured jointly by Boeing and helicopter maker Bell.
> 
> “The Bell Boeing V-22 has speed, range and vertical lift capabilities unlike any other production aircraft, making it the ideal aircraft for operations across Indonesia,” said Boeing.
> 
> “The tilt-rotor’s unique ability to reach areas inaccessible by airplanes while traveling at twice the speed of helicopters is a force multiplier in any type of military operation.”
> 
> When asked on Friday about Boeing identifying the Army as the branch of the military that would be using the Osprey, Army chief spokesman Brig. Gen. Nefra Firdaus said he was not aware of the possible procurement of the Osprey.
> 
> Separately, Gita Amperiawan, director of technology at state-owned aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI), said there had been no deals on industrial cooperation with Boeing in regard to the possible Osprey deal.
> 
> “However, we did sign a memorandum of understanding with Boeing in August 2018 during the visit of then-defense minister Ryamizard Ryacudu to the US,” he told the _Post_ on Thursday.
> 
> “We signed a joint development [agreement] on manufacturing technology, maintenance, support, training and certification.”
> 
> *Gita added that he wanted to develop engineering work packages with Boeing, in which Boeing would pay PT DI employees to work on some of Boeing’s projects both at Boeing’s facilities in the US and at PT DI’s facility in Bandung, West Java.
> 
> “This way we can really learn the process and gain the experience and know-how,” he said.*
> 
> The participation of local industry in arms manufacturing is mandated by Law No. 12/2016 on the defense industry, which stipulates that all Alutsista should be procured locally.
> 
> *Foreign arms can only be purchased when the local defense industry cannot produce the required Alutsista. Such procurement must be done in cooperation with local defense firms.*
> 
> *The DCSA’s announcement does not necessarily mean that Indonesia will get the Ospreys soon. The agency will have to get the US Congress’ approval within 30 days of the announcement. If there are no objections from Congress, the sale can move forward to contract signing.*


As long as there's missiles on board I'm good. I ain't picky.


----------



## polanski

South Korean TFX Is On Track Despite Lack Of Financial Contributions By Indonesia: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...lack-of-financial-contributions-by-indonesia/


----------



## Nike

Seems when Kemenhan and Kemendag put option for counter trade with commodities, it seems the said items is not on the hot or prority list anymore

the list for a while
KFX, Brahmos and Su 35


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> Look like Prabowo intend to outsourcing the jobs in "pangan" sector to Sandiaga Uno, LoL.
> 
> *Indonesian Army awards contract to Scytalys for its Interoperability Command and Control System*
> Defense News July 2020 Global Security army industry
> Posted On Thursday, 16 July 2020 14:27
> 
> 
> 
> Scytalys announced it has received a 49$ M contract award from the Indonesian Ministry of Defence, through an open competitive tender, for the provision of the Indonesian Armed Forces’ Interoperability Command & Control System.
> *Follow Army Recognition on Google News at this link*
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Interoperability Command & Control System (Picture source: Scytalys)*
> 
> The system, which Scytalys undertakes to implement and deliver within a 3-year time frame, includes the following elements:
> • Design and development of the Indonesian National Data Link system
> • Design and development of a centralized state-of-the-art C4ISR system and related new facilities, synthesizing the Common Operational Picture and increasing Situational Awareness
> • Integration of Command Centers from all branches (Army, Navy and Air Force) to the C4ISR system
> • Design and development of an integrated remote Surveillance and Monitoring system, further enhancing the Situational Awareness and Interoperability.
> 
> The program will establish the National Interoperability Framework for the Indonesian Armed Forces and will pave the way in realizing their Network Centric Operations requirements and objectives, so much needed in modern warfare. This will in turn prove to be a Force Multiplier for the Indonesian Armed Forces, reinforcing their capabilities and effectiveness. “We greatly value this contract award, which we consider of strategic importance, as it will enable the Indonesian Armed Forces to acquire the necessary National Data Link, C4ISR systems, technologies and facilities in order to build their Interoperability Framework and conduct their inter and intra-service Network Centric Operations into the future. Scytalys is committed to delivering a turnkey solution that will fully satisfy the Indonesian MoD’s requirements”, said Dimitris Karantzavelos, CEO of Scytalys.
> 
> 
> “This success has been preceded by other contracts awards for Scytalys in the Far East, not only in Indonesia but also in S. Korea and Japan. The company is poised to take advantage of the global trend in multiplying the value-added of different defense assets by linking them together” said Nick Papatsas, Member of the Board of Scytalys, representing EFA Group, the main owner of Scytalys. “We believe that Scytalys will repeat the success of THEON Sensors, our other global leader company in night vision and thermal imaging systems”, Mr. Papatsas added.
> 
> Scytalys S.A. (ex. Interoperability Systems International Hellas) specializes in the design, development, integration, installation, testing, and follow-on support of Tactical Data Links and Interoperability solutions, Mission and Command & Control systems and Mission and ISR solutions.
> 
> 
> https://www.armyrecognition.com/def...kSSLJ5QChrcWUni4JtYftJYMUGs0X5CxEyLwyapXnfj_8_
> 
> I am forgot Indonesia is Theon user right now


Some people on Facebook and blogs said that this Scytalys product is actually just a rebranding of _"a certain country in middle east that we have a love-hate relationship with"_, is that true?


----------



## Chestnut

san.geuk said:


> maybe because of covid19 submarines contract got suspended, we haven't pay advanced payment 1 bio USD
> http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20200526000847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. kfx
> 4. wedgetail aew&c
> 5. tanker?
> 6. long range MPA
> 7.??


*"Kontrak-kontra Alutsista, kontrak senjata di Kemenhan senilai 3,4 miliar dolar. Dia (Prabowo) bilang ke saya, saya tidak mau terlibat korupsi, ini kontrak korup," ujar Hasim di Jakarta, Jumat (17/7/2020).*

If the quote is accurate, it would most likely be small arms, light vehicles, support equipment, light vessels, and other stuff. High profile acquisition projects like Wedgetails, Tankers, MPA's, KFX, etc. are pretty hard to corrupt especially if it involves a G2G scheme like the FMS system.


----------



## Nike

How about our CL 515 amphibious aircraft for TNI AU is the contract being effective yet? Last minister is such jerk


----------



## Gen3115

Nike said:


> How about our CL 515 amphibious aircraft for TNI AU is the contract being effective yet? Last minister is such jerk



Already effective if i remember correctly, first aircraft to arrive in 2024

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Gen3115 said:


> Already effective if i remember correctly, first aircraft to arrive in 2024



Good if it is the case then, there is many projects actually need review and implementation. But the last minister not only he is crippling himself with Deny of Vice minister post and just focusing himself into Bela Negara programme. (Don't know how much money he is squabble for such program)


----------



## Fl0gger

umigami said:


> Some people on Facebook and blogs said that this Scytalys product is actually just a rebranding of _"a certain country in middle east that we have a love-hate relationship with"_, is that true?


no it isn't its greece....so does pandur turet it made in brazil .....


----------



## Raduga

Fl0gger said:


> no it isn't its greece....so does pandur turet it made in brazil .....


The greece one is pure greece , while ARES literally cite their own companies as subsidiaries of ELBIT system on their website.


----------



## Nike

*Menristek Tergetkan 49 Produk Riset Prioritas Sampai 2024*

18 Juli 2020





Pesawat N219 amfibi (all images : BPPT)

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- Menteri Riset dan Teknologi Bambang PS Brodjonegoro mengatakan Prioritas Riset Nasional (PRN) 2020-2024 menargetkan 49 produk riset dan inovasi yang meningkatkan perekonomian bangsa Indonesia. Sebanyak 12 di antaranya masuk katagori barang 'urgent' (mendesak).

"Karena memang harus bisa menjawab apa yang menjadi kebutuhan masyarakat hari ini maupun sampai lima tahun ke depan," kata Menristek Bambang dalam acara penyerahan simbolis dana prioritas riset nasional kepada Lembaga Penerima Insentif yang ditayangkan secara virtual di Jakarta, Jumat (17/7).

Dari 49 produk target tersebut, 12 produk target yang mendesak untuk diperoleh antara lain bahan bakar nabati (green fuel), drone atau Pesawat Udara Nir Awak (PUNA) jenis Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE) kombatan. Selanjutnya, garam industri, pangan termasuk padi dan jagung, obat modern asli Indonesia (OMAI) dan stem cell, baterai lithium untuk kendaraan listrik, satelit, kapal datar, serta pesawat N219 amfibi.

Bambang menuturkan bahan bakar nabati atau green fuel diharapkan bisa menggantikan bahan bakar minyak (BBM) impor yang harganya fluktuatif.

"Kita ingin mengurangi ketergantungan kita terhadap impor BBM yang harganya naik turun. Hari ini mungkin harganya sangat rendah tetapi kita tidak tahu nantinya pandemi sudah berakhir kondisi ekonomi global sudah kembali normal maka harga minyak bisa melonjak tinggi dan akhirnya menimbulkan tekanan pada neraca perdagangan maupun pada neraca transaksi berjalan kita," ujar Bambang.






Menristek Bambang menuturkan PUNA MALE kombatan merupakan produk drone pertama Indonesia untuk keperluan militer. "Tentunya ini penting tidak hanya mengurangi ketergantungan impor alutsista (alat utama sistem pertahanan) kita tetapi juga penting untuk menjaga tentunya wilayah Nusantara dan ketahanan nasional," ujarnya.

Demikian juga, keberadaan garam industri nantinya diharapkan bisa mengurangi ketergantungan impor terhadap garam yang digunakan untuk keperluan industri. Saat ini, kebutuhan garam untuk industri dipenuhi dari impor.

"Dalam skema ini kita mengutamakan penggunaan garam rakyat untuk menggantikan peran garam impor tersebut," tutur Bambang.

Selain itu, Indonesia juga mengembangkan baterai lithium untuk kendaraan listrik. "Karena tentunya kita harus mulai mengarahkan Indonesia menjadi salah satu pemain penting dalam produksi mobil listrik," tuturnya.

Dalam memproduksi mobil listrik, Menristek Bambang menuturkan tentu tidak cukup hanya dengan menjadi integrator atau perakit terakhir tapi penting juga untuk menyuplai lebih banyak suku cadang dari kendaraan listrik, dan salah satu suku cadang yang paling penting adalah baterai.

Dalam bidang kesehatan, selain OMAI, stem cell juga dikembangkan dalam upaya untuk memberikan pelayanan lebih baik kepada pasien yang sedang menderita sakit.

Kapal datar diharapkan bisa menjadi solusi baik untuk perikanan maupun untuk transportasi. Kapal ini diharapkan bisa diproduksi dengan biaya lebih hemat dalam waktu lebih cepat.






Riset di pangan seperti untuk komoditas padi dan jagung bertujuan untuk mengurangi kemiskinan, menyehatkan masyarakat dan mengurangi stunting atau kekerdilan.

Riset di bidang sosial humaniora diharapkan dapat membantu mempersiapkan masyarakat agar adaptif terhadap revolusi industri 4.0 dan lebih adaptif terhadap transformasi digital.

Selain menyiapkan masyarakat untuk transformasi digital, riset di bidang sosial humaniora juga harus bisa menggali nilai budaya lokal yang bisa menjadi salah satu kekuatan Indonesia untuk daya saing global.

"COVID-19 ini mengajarkan kepada kita bahwa transformasi digital dan revolusi industri keempat ternyata lebih cepat daripada yang kita perkirakan," tutur Menristek Bambang.

Pesawat N219 saat ini sedang diupayakan untuk mendapatkan sertifikasi dari Direktorat Jenderal Perhubungan Udara Kementerian Perhubungan. Dengan adanya pesawat itu, diharapkan dapat menciptakan dan memperkuat koneksi antar pulau di Indonesia.

"Solusinya N219 yang juga merupakan karya anak bangsa bisa dipakai sebagai pesawat amfibi yang bisa mendarat di perairan tersebut," ujar Menristek Bambang.

(Republika)

To reduce import should be focused on sub system like FLIR, Optronic products, CMS, Radar development, large caliber munition and the likes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crunch

*Produksi Massal Ban Tanpa Udara TNI Tunggu Restu Prabowo*





*Ban tanpa udara buatan TNI AD. [Dok. Politeknik Angkatan Darat (Poltekad) Kodiklat TNI AD] ★*

*P*oliteknik Angkatan Darat (Poltekad) TNI AD mengakui punya keinginan melanjutkan pengembangan ban tanpa udara hingga ke tahap produksi massal. Namun hal itu dikatakan mesti mendapat persetujuan dari pimpinan TNI AD atau Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) yang saat ini dikepalai Prabowo Subianto.

Komandan Poltekad Kodiklat TNI AD Brigadir Jenderal Nugraha Gumilar menjelaskan batas karya siswa-siswi di Poltekad hanya sampai tahap penelitian, termasuk pada pengembangan ban tanpa udara yang sudah diuji coba pada tahun ini.

"_Kami sifatnya penelitian dan ide dasar. Pengembangan selanjutnya ini milik AD, harus seizin Kasad (Kepala Satuan AD) atau Kemenhan,_" kata Nugraha melalui telepon, Kamis (16/7).

Hak paten ban tanpa udara itu diklaim atas nama TNI AD sehingga untuk masuk ke jalur produksi, misalnya bekerja sama dengan pihak ketiga, hanya bisa dilakukan atas restu pimpinan jajaran TNI AD.

"_Jadi kami tidak bisa memutuskan,_" ucap dia.

Lebih lanjut Nugraha bilang urusan produksi ban tanpa udara seharusnya diserahkan kepada pihak lain yang punya keahlian dan teknologi canggih. Jika ada semacam kerja sama dengan pihak lain, Poltekad dikatakan cuma menyediakan formulasi pembuatan ban.

"_Itu dari kami dan kami tidak berani memberikannya [formula] tanpa seizin Kasad,_" ungkap dia.

Ban tanpa udara racikan prajurit TNI AD saat ini masih dalam uji coba sebagai tahap penyempurnaan. Ban itu dibuat dengan struktur unik, seperti sarang lebah, yang berfungsi sebagai penyangga atau peredam.

Nugraha mengungkap pengembangan dilakukan memakai teknologi, peralatan, dan bahan sederhana. Struktur sarang lebah itu dibuat dari karet mentah yang diolah dengan senyawa kimia.

Kemudian olahan itu dicetak lalu disambung ke bagian tapak ban menggunakan sistem vulkanisir.

Pengujian ban sudah dilakukan pada pikap kabin ganda sambil di area perkotaan di Batu, Jawa Timur selama hampir dua jam dengan kecepatan 40-50 km per jam.

Ban ini tak akan bocor saat menggilas paku atau benda tajam lain, bahkan tidak rusak seketika saat ditembak senjata api. Ban tanpa udara ini diklaim mampu menahan beban dua sampai empat ton.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284278740722135040
In other news, water is wet.

tbh, I support Prabowo's decision to have Pindad construct the Maung and have it as a large bulk order. If anything Pindad should focus more on tactical trucks instead of heavier vehicles. Diversifying so much into so many different type of vehicles have pretty much kill Pindad's manufacturing output. If they want to do another large order, they should construct a common tactical truck platform in the sense of the Oshkosh LMTV. God knows we have WAY too many different types of trucks in service eating up a huge amount of the maintenance budget.


----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> To reduce import should be focused on sub system like FLIR, Optronic products, CMS, Radar development, large caliber munition and the likes.



Some Aircraft subsystem R&D look like to be included in the MALE UAV program since there are 3 related MALE UAV program that are included in the strategic program according to earlier report. In my opinion they are Flight Control (LEN), Remote Sensing Radar (LAPAN), and Mission System (LEN). Mission System contract for MALE UAV has also been given to LEN.

N 219 Amphibious look like doesnt have good market like some analyst has said. It should be replaced by N 245 program.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284278740722135040
> In other news, water is wet.
> 
> tbh, I support Prabowo's decision to have Pindad construct the Maung and have it as a large bulk order. If anything Pindad should focus more on tactical trucks instead of heavier vehicles. Diversifying so much into so many different type of vehicles have pretty much kill Pindad's manufacturing output. If they want to do another large order, they should construct a common tactical truck platform in the sense of the Oshkosh LMTV. God knows we have WAY too many different types of trucks in service eating up a huge amount of the maintenance budget.



Seems Maung will be the mainstay of Tactical vehicles and operational vehicles as there is no reason to reject them. First the availability of sparepart and easy of maintenance for user. Second price wise, with 600 million rupiah to 700 million price tag they are much much cheaper compared to Jeeps Wrangler, Land Cruiser and the likes combined them with military utility feature they had, Maung is a bargain. Third, they are SOE brands, so there is should be political power came along with Maung. Fourth, Maung been designed with input from Army officers, so they should have a certain degree of military standard came along with it. 

For medium sized trucks, it had been Isuzu as the main supplier to the Armed Forces it is? Especially for 2,5 tonnes and 5 tonnes class. For heavy duty truck i can see they are still confused. But i can already see they are more or less settled with Scania lately , for low bed trailer tank transporter.


----------



## Being-Art

About used Frigate, Seeing from ship's retirement schedule, Type 23 (HMS Argyll) will be retired in 2023, while Anzac-class will be retired in 2030, while La Fayette is still not scheduled, because 3 out of 5 La Fayettes (Including lead ships) get upgrades.


----------



## Fl0gger

Raduga said:


> The greece one is pure greece , while ARES literally cite their own companies as subsidiaries of ELBIT system on their website.


yes it is ...like i said its greece...


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Second price wise, with 600 million rupiah to 700 million price tag they are much much cheaper compared to Jeeps Wrangler, Land Cruiser and the likes combined them with military utility feature they had, Maung is a bargain.



Calling it, if some military brass is adamant about keeping anything else other than a Maung for a personal work vehicle they're involved in some no-no activities.



Nike said:


> For medium sized trucks, it had been Isuzu as the main supplier to the Armed Forces it is? Especially for 2,5 tonnes and 5 tonnes class. For heavy duty truck i can see they are still confused. But i can already see they are more or less settled with Scania lately , for low bed trailer tank transporter.



If you spend enough time working at any military installation, you'd see that the different models of trucks from different manufacturers will exceed the amount of fingers and toes you have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Is it possible tho to procure these rumored soon-to-be-decommisioned ships? Duke-class, La-Fayette and Anzac-class sounds nice, but how realistic it is for use to get them and commision them (not to mention the upgrades)?


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Seems Maung will be the mainstay of Tactical vehicles and operational vehicles as there is no reason to reject them. First the availability of sparepart and easy of maintenance for user. Second price wise, with 600 million rupiah to 700 million price tag they are much much cheaper compared to Jeeps Wrangler, Land Cruiser and the likes combined them with military utility feature they had, Maung is a bargain. Third, they are SOE brands, so there is should be political power came along with Maung. Fourth, Maung been designed with input from Army officers, so they should have a certain degree of military standard came along with it.
> 
> For medium sized trucks, it had been Isuzu as the main supplier to the Armed Forces it is? Especially for 2,5 tonnes and 5 tonnes class. For heavy duty truck i can see they are still confused. But i can already see they are more or less settled with Scania lately , for low bed trailer tank transporter.


maung has more than , lets say 70-80% local content compared to greater project acclaimed and overstated as karya anak bangsa such as submarine .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Being-Art

HellFireIndo said:


> Is it possible tho to procure these rumored soon-to-be-decommisioned ships? Duke-class, La-Fayette and Anzac-class sounds nice, but how realistic it is for use to get them and commision them (not to mention the upgrades)?


Most likely the ship in question is Type 23 Frigate aka Duke-class, if La Fayette, We don't need to remove the missiles, becoz it has same Anti Ship Missile (Exocet)


----------



## Nike

Being-Art said:


> Most likely the ship in question is Type 23 Frigate aka Duke-class, if La Fayette, We don't need to remove the missiles, becoz it has same Anti Ship Missile (Exocet)



Seems Duke class actually, as their retirement date been sets, with Argyll, Lancaster, Iron Duke and Monmouth soon will be retired since 2023, one per year. They had been offered to TNI AL actually along with CAMM Missiles as they are share familiar design with Bung Tomo class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

Oh boy...

https://newsabc.net/indonesia-is-sa...R6d65qN4Y5QIn_jZMIZRSOBjfdZYlcIVkKrSGpu7ou3SM


----------



## Cromwell

Gen3115 said:


> Oh boy...
> 
> https://newsabc.net/indonesia-is-sa...R6d65qN4Y5QIn_jZMIZRSOBjfdZYlcIVkKrSGpu7ou3SM


Wait aren't those in Austrian service are the problematic Tranche-1 ?


----------



## Gen3115

Cromwell said:


> Wait aren't those in Austrian service are the problematic Tranche-1 ?



Yes those are the only ones they have in service, even they are planning to replace them with more cost-effective and capable JAS-39's or F-16V's


----------



## Nike

What the **** oh boy 

*Indonesia is said to be interested in Austrian Eurofighters*
3 hours ago
0 Less than a minute









Indonesia wants to buy the Austrian Eurofighter. Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto offers his counterpart Klaudia Tanner (ÖVP) in a letter to buy all 15 interceptors, reports _The press_ in their Sunday edition. The defense department confirmed receipt of the letter but did not want to comment further on the letter.

“Please allow me to contact you directly on a very important matter for the Republic of Indonesia,” the minister wrote in English. A German consultant informed Prabowo that Austria bought the Eurofighter in 2002. “In order to modernize the Indonesian Air Force, I would like to enter into official negotiations with you to buy all 15 Eurofighters for the Republic of Indonesia,” quotes _The press_ from the letter dated July 10th and received at the ministry late last week.

Prabowo apparently knows the clashes over the Eurofighter in Austria and the efforts to get rid of these planes: “I am aware of the sensitivity of the matter,” writes the Indonesian minister. He knows the circumstances of the Eurofighter purchase in Austria and its effects to the present day. “Nevertheless, I am sure that my offer offers opportunities for both sides,” he believes.



Cromwell said:


> Wait aren't those in Austrian service are the problematic Tranche-1 ?



Seems Prabowo had consulted with ratu Kanjeng

Up
*Sri Mulyani Bela Prabowo Belanja Alutsista Triliunan, Why?*
Monica Wareza & , CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

19 July 2020 08:50





Foto: Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani (CNBC Indonesia/Muhammad Sabki)
*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani Indrawati menilai pembelian alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) secara besar-besaran yang dilakukan oleh Menteri Pertahanan Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto sebagai sesuatu yang krusial.

Hal itu disampaikan Sri Mulyani dalam bincang-bincang yang dilakukannya pada Sabtu (18/7/2020) sore di akun instagramnya @smindrawati.

Menurut Sri Mulyani, pembelian alutsista yang menghabiskan dana besar ini merupakan salah satu hal penting yang dilakukan dan telah diperhitungkan secara matang.

"Bagaimana dengan Pak Prabowo Menteri Pertahanan, apakah penting untuk membuat alutsista kita kuat? Iya, penting," kata Sri Mulyani.

Dia mengatakan seluruh pembelanjaan yang dilakukan oleh kementerian dan lembaga pemerintahan terus diperhatikan agar tidak ada penyelewengan dalam penggunaan. Perhatian ini jadi prioritas agar tidak bocor, tidak dikorupsi, tepat sasaran, dan tepat kualitas.

Dia mengungkapkan, dana belanja pemerintah ini besar sekali dan dialokasikan ke banyak pos seperti pendidikan dan investasi di bidang sumber daya manusia yang mendapatkan prioritas. Kemudian untuk kesehatan dan untuk mengurangi angka kemiskinan hingga pembangunan infrastruktur.

Dana belanja yang besar ini bersumber dari penerimaan pajak yang dibayarkan oleh pengusaha, korporasi, pekerja baik aparatur sipil negara (ASN) maupun swasta. Selain itu juga bersumber dari bea dan cukai dan dari penerimaan negara bukan pajak, juga hibah.

Jika penerimaan negara tersebut tak cukup untuk membiayai belanja, maka pemerintah akan mencari sumber pendanaan lain dengan berutang.

"Ada yang menganggap utang itu sebagai suatu yang haram, riba, ada yang benci saja sama utang. Ada yang dia tidak bisa menerima, seolah-olah utang itu sesuatu yang mengkhawatirkan," kata Sri Mulyani.

"Nah dalam hal ini saya ingin menyampaikan bahwa pertama, kalau sebagai menteri keuangan, kita semuanya mencoba untuk mengelola keuangan negara, keuangan negara itu ada penerimaan, ada belanja dan ada pembiayaan termasuk investasi," lanjutnya.

Untuk diketahui, untuk memenuhi kebutuhan strategisnya dalam menjaga keamanan NKRI, di dalam APBN 2020, Kementerian Pertahanan mendapatkan alokasi anggaran APBN terbesar di tahun 2020, yakni sebesar Rp 131 triliun, angka ini meningkat dari anggaran tahun lalu yang sebesar Rp 110 triliun.

Kemudian dalam kebijakan pemerintah refocusing anggaran, anggaran Menhan Prabowo, berdasarkan Peraturan Presiden Nomor 72 Tahun 2020 Tentang Perubahan Atas Peraturan Presiden Nomor 54 Tahun 2020, Anggaran Kemenhan kini menjadi Rp 117 triliun.

Selain untuk alutsista, mayoritas anggaran digunakan untuk gaji dan tunjangan prajurit di tiga matra TNI, yaitu TNI AU, TNI AD, dan TNI AL.

Adapun untuk tahun anggaran 2021, Prabowo untuk Kemenhan telah mengajukan alokasi anggaran sebesar Rp 129,3 trilliun. Nilai pagu anggaran Menteri Prabowo tersebut terungkap dalam Kerangka Ekonomi Makro dan Pokok-Pokok Kebijakan Fiskal (KEMPPKF) Tahun 2021 yang bertajuk Percepatan Pemulihan Ekonomi dan Penguatan Reformasi.

Tertulis di dalam dokumen tersebut, pagu indikatif Kementerian Pertahanan TA 2021 adalah sebesar Rp 129,3 triliun.

Secara rinci, dokumen tersebut menjelaskan bahwa alokasi anggaran tersebut antara lain bersumber dari rupiah murni Rp113,1 triliun (87,5%), pagu penggunaan PNBP Rp2,1 triliun (1,6%), pagu penggunaan BLU Rp3,1 triliun (2,4%), dan SBSN Rp900 miliar (0,7%).

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...fikasi&utm_campaign=browser&utm_medium=mobile


----------



## Gen3115

For you KFX/IFX diehard fans, something to consider: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284650938943156225

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Being-Art

Cromwell said:


> Wait aren't those in Austrian service are the problematic Tranche-1 ?


I'm prefer Dassault Rafale rather than Eurofighter Typhoon if 08 wants EU Fighters


----------



## Nike

In July 2017, the Austria Defense Ministry announced that it would be replacing all of its Typhoon aircraft by 2020. The ministry said that continued use of its Typhoons over their 30-year life–span would cost about €5 billion with the bulk being for maintenance. It estimated that buying a new fleet of 15 single–seat and 3 twin–seat fighters would save €2 billion over that period. Austria plans to explore a government-to-government sale or lease agreement to avoid a lengthy and costly tender process with a manufacturer. Possible replacements include the Saab Gripen and the F-16.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-austria-eurofighter-idUSKBN19S0ZN

100 million Euros for lobby alone, and estimation for maintenance cost is a whoopping shocking

The cost is not justified at all to me, either you go into F 15 or F 18 for the new whole line of double engine fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

I really hope its not to replace the F-5's since it won't actually give us any additional capabilities either. But I can see it being used for a dedicated Kohanudnas squadron considering its speed and range


----------



## Nike

Gen3115 said:


> I really hope its not to replace the F-5's since it won't actually give us any additional capabilities either. But I can see it being used for a dedicated Kohanudnas squadron considering its speed and range



Not worth it IMHO, as it is will strech our logistic and money we already lacking in first place.

The only advantage they had is they are still within NATO standard bus mil for network


----------



## mandala

Gen3115 said:


> For you KFX/IFX diehard fans, something to consider:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284650938943156225


Treat AH tweets with a big grain of salt bro. Perviously i have posted photos of the engineers working at KAI from Naver. The KF-X engineers were sent home early this year and they are in Indonesia for several months until their redeployment. How come it would jeopardize current project in PTDI? Those project have been running even before those engineers were sent home to Indonesia. As you know AH is not a typical South Korean fan.

https://m.blog.naver.com/koreaaerospace2030/221460667870

*현장 줌인②]Selamat Datang! KAI, PTDI와 두 손을 맞잡다*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Gen3115 said:


> Yes those are the only ones they have in service, even they are planning to replace them with more cost-effective and capable JAS-39's or F-16V's


Hmmm European fighter jets are known for its rigidity, EF Tranche 1 can't simply be upgraded to Tranche 2 without tremendous lots of money even Gripen C/D MS20 is a deadlock, it's different with Gripen E/F.



Nike said:


> What the **** oh boy
> 
> *Indonesia is said to be interested in Austrian Eurofighters*
> 3 hours ago
> 0 Less than a minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia wants to buy the Austrian Eurofighter. Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto offers his counterpart Klaudia Tanner (ÖVP) in a letter to buy all 15 interceptors, reports _The press_ in their Sunday edition. The defense department confirmed receipt of the letter but did not want to comment further on the letter.
> 
> “Please allow me to contact you directly on a very important matter for the Republic of Indonesia,” the minister wrote in English. A German consultant informed Prabowo that Austria bought the Eurofighter in 2002. “In order to modernize the Indonesian Air Force, I would like to enter into official negotiations with you to buy all 15 Eurofighters for the Republic of Indonesia,” quotes _The press_ from the letter dated July 10th and received at the ministry late last week.
> 
> Prabowo apparently knows the clashes over the Eurofighter in Austria and the efforts to get rid of these planes: “I am aware of the sensitivity of the matter,” writes the Indonesian minister. He knows the circumstances of the Eurofighter purchase in Austria and its effects to the present day. “Nevertheless, I am sure that my offer offers opportunities for both sides,” he believes.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Prabowo had consulted with ratu Kanjeng
> 
> Up
> *Sri Mulyani Bela Prabowo Belanja Alutsista Triliunan, Why?*
> Monica Wareza & , CNBC Indonesia
> NEWS
> 
> 19 July 2020 08:50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani (CNBC Indonesia/Muhammad Sabki)
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani Indrawati menilai pembelian alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) secara besar-besaran yang dilakukan oleh Menteri Pertahanan Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto sebagai sesuatu yang krusial.
> 
> Hal itu disampaikan Sri Mulyani dalam bincang-bincang yang dilakukannya pada Sabtu (18/7/2020) sore di akun instagramnya @smindrawati.
> 
> Menurut Sri Mulyani, pembelian alutsista yang menghabiskan dana besar ini merupakan salah satu hal penting yang dilakukan dan telah diperhitungkan secara matang.
> 
> "Bagaimana dengan Pak Prabowo Menteri Pertahanan, apakah penting untuk membuat alutsista kita kuat? Iya, penting," kata Sri Mulyani.
> 
> Dia mengatakan seluruh pembelanjaan yang dilakukan oleh kementerian dan lembaga pemerintahan terus diperhatikan agar tidak ada penyelewengan dalam penggunaan. Perhatian ini jadi prioritas agar tidak bocor, tidak dikorupsi, tepat sasaran, dan tepat kualitas.
> 
> Dia mengungkapkan, dana belanja pemerintah ini besar sekali dan dialokasikan ke banyak pos seperti pendidikan dan investasi di bidang sumber daya manusia yang mendapatkan prioritas. Kemudian untuk kesehatan dan untuk mengurangi angka kemiskinan hingga pembangunan infrastruktur.
> 
> Dana belanja yang besar ini bersumber dari penerimaan pajak yang dibayarkan oleh pengusaha, korporasi, pekerja baik aparatur sipil negara (ASN) maupun swasta. Selain itu juga bersumber dari bea dan cukai dan dari penerimaan negara bukan pajak, juga hibah.
> 
> Jika penerimaan negara tersebut tak cukup untuk membiayai belanja, maka pemerintah akan mencari sumber pendanaan lain dengan berutang.
> 
> "Ada yang menganggap utang itu sebagai suatu yang haram, riba, ada yang benci saja sama utang. Ada yang dia tidak bisa menerima, seolah-olah utang itu sesuatu yang mengkhawatirkan," kata Sri Mulyani.
> 
> "Nah dalam hal ini saya ingin menyampaikan bahwa pertama, kalau sebagai menteri keuangan, kita semuanya mencoba untuk mengelola keuangan negara, keuangan negara itu ada penerimaan, ada belanja dan ada pembiayaan termasuk investasi," lanjutnya.
> 
> Untuk diketahui, untuk memenuhi kebutuhan strategisnya dalam menjaga keamanan NKRI, di dalam APBN 2020, Kementerian Pertahanan mendapatkan alokasi anggaran APBN terbesar di tahun 2020, yakni sebesar Rp 131 triliun, angka ini meningkat dari anggaran tahun lalu yang sebesar Rp 110 triliun.
> 
> Kemudian dalam kebijakan pemerintah refocusing anggaran, anggaran Menhan Prabowo, berdasarkan Peraturan Presiden Nomor 72 Tahun 2020 Tentang Perubahan Atas Peraturan Presiden Nomor 54 Tahun 2020, Anggaran Kemenhan kini menjadi Rp 117 triliun.
> 
> Selain untuk alutsista, mayoritas anggaran digunakan untuk gaji dan tunjangan prajurit di tiga matra TNI, yaitu TNI AU, TNI AD, dan TNI AL.
> 
> Adapun untuk tahun anggaran 2021, Prabowo untuk Kemenhan telah mengajukan alokasi anggaran sebesar Rp 129,3 trilliun. Nilai pagu anggaran Menteri Prabowo tersebut terungkap dalam Kerangka Ekonomi Makro dan Pokok-Pokok Kebijakan Fiskal (KEMPPKF) Tahun 2021 yang bertajuk Percepatan Pemulihan Ekonomi dan Penguatan Reformasi.
> 
> Tertulis di dalam dokumen tersebut, pagu indikatif Kementerian Pertahanan TA 2021 adalah sebesar Rp 129,3 triliun.
> 
> Secara rinci, dokumen tersebut menjelaskan bahwa alokasi anggaran tersebut antara lain bersumber dari rupiah murni Rp113,1 triliun (87,5%), pagu penggunaan PNBP Rp2,1 triliun (1,6%), pagu penggunaan BLU Rp3,1 triliun (2,4%), dan SBSN Rp900 miliar (0,7%).
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...fikasi&utm_campaign=browser&utm_medium=mobile


Something fishy on this EF plan



Being-Art said:


> I'm prefer Dassault Rafale rather than Eurofighter Typhoon if 08 wants EU Fighters


It's fine actually getting them considering PT.DI & Airbus partnership however we should've at least get the latest version Tranche 3 with CFT not this one but frankly speaking i'm among those who believe Indonesia would ideally better if we standardise all fighters to single platform single engine fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Hmmm European fighter jets are known for its rigidity, EF Tranche 1 can't simply be upgraded to Tranche 2 without tremendous lots of money even Gripen C/D MS20 is a deadlock, it's different with Gripen E/F.
> 
> 
> Something fishy on this EF plan



Seems so, there is not much we can do. The ball is in Prabowo actually. Just let the scenario unfolded, one by one. If Eurofighter and MV 22 Osprey can suddenly appear here, there is chance for F 15 actually as those Eurofighter is second hand units actually


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> *Menristek Tergetkan 49 Produk Riset Prioritas Sampai 2024*
> 
> 18 Juli 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesawat N219 amfibi (all images : BPPT)
> 
> REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- Menteri Riset dan Teknologi Bambang PS Brodjonegoro mengatakan Prioritas Riset Nasional (PRN) 2020-2024 menargetkan 49 produk riset dan inovasi yang meningkatkan perekonomian bangsa Indonesia. Sebanyak 12 di antaranya masuk katagori barang 'urgent' (mendesak).
> 
> "Karena memang harus bisa menjawab apa yang menjadi kebutuhan masyarakat hari ini maupun sampai lima tahun ke depan," kata Menristek Bambang dalam acara penyerahan simbolis dana prioritas riset nasional kepada Lembaga Penerima Insentif yang ditayangkan secara virtual di Jakarta, Jumat (17/7).
> 
> Dari 49 produk target tersebut, 12 produk target yang mendesak untuk diperoleh antara lain bahan bakar nabati (green fuel), drone atau Pesawat Udara Nir Awak (PUNA) jenis Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE) kombatan. Selanjutnya, garam industri, pangan termasuk padi dan jagung, obat modern asli Indonesia (OMAI) dan stem cell, baterai lithium untuk kendaraan listrik, satelit, kapal datar, serta pesawat N219 amfibi.
> 
> Bambang menuturkan bahan bakar nabati atau green fuel diharapkan bisa menggantikan bahan bakar minyak (BBM) impor yang harganya fluktuatif.
> 
> "Kita ingin mengurangi ketergantungan kita terhadap impor BBM yang harganya naik turun. Hari ini mungkin harganya sangat rendah tetapi kita tidak tahu nantinya pandemi sudah berakhir kondisi ekonomi global sudah kembali normal maka harga minyak bisa melonjak tinggi dan akhirnya menimbulkan tekanan pada neraca perdagangan maupun pada neraca transaksi berjalan kita," ujar Bambang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menristek Bambang menuturkan PUNA MALE kombatan merupakan produk drone pertama Indonesia untuk keperluan militer. "Tentunya ini penting tidak hanya mengurangi ketergantungan impor alutsista (alat utama sistem pertahanan) kita tetapi juga penting untuk menjaga tentunya wilayah Nusantara dan ketahanan nasional," ujarnya.
> 
> Demikian juga, keberadaan garam industri nantinya diharapkan bisa mengurangi ketergantungan impor terhadap garam yang digunakan untuk keperluan industri. Saat ini, kebutuhan garam untuk industri dipenuhi dari impor.
> 
> "Dalam skema ini kita mengutamakan penggunaan garam rakyat untuk menggantikan peran garam impor tersebut," tutur Bambang.
> 
> Selain itu, Indonesia juga mengembangkan baterai lithium untuk kendaraan listrik. "Karena tentunya kita harus mulai mengarahkan Indonesia menjadi salah satu pemain penting dalam produksi mobil listrik," tuturnya.
> 
> Dalam memproduksi mobil listrik, Menristek Bambang menuturkan tentu tidak cukup hanya dengan menjadi integrator atau perakit terakhir tapi penting juga untuk menyuplai lebih banyak suku cadang dari kendaraan listrik, dan salah satu suku cadang yang paling penting adalah baterai.
> 
> Dalam bidang kesehatan, selain OMAI, stem cell juga dikembangkan dalam upaya untuk memberikan pelayanan lebih baik kepada pasien yang sedang menderita sakit.
> 
> Kapal datar diharapkan bisa menjadi solusi baik untuk perikanan maupun untuk transportasi. Kapal ini diharapkan bisa diproduksi dengan biaya lebih hemat dalam waktu lebih cepat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riset di pangan seperti untuk komoditas padi dan jagung bertujuan untuk mengurangi kemiskinan, menyehatkan masyarakat dan mengurangi stunting atau kekerdilan.
> 
> Riset di bidang sosial humaniora diharapkan dapat membantu mempersiapkan masyarakat agar adaptif terhadap revolusi industri 4.0 dan lebih adaptif terhadap transformasi digital.
> 
> Selain menyiapkan masyarakat untuk transformasi digital, riset di bidang sosial humaniora juga harus bisa menggali nilai budaya lokal yang bisa menjadi salah satu kekuatan Indonesia untuk daya saing global.
> 
> "COVID-19 ini mengajarkan kepada kita bahwa transformasi digital dan revolusi industri keempat ternyata lebih cepat daripada yang kita perkirakan," tutur Menristek Bambang.
> 
> Pesawat N219 saat ini sedang diupayakan untuk mendapatkan sertifikasi dari Direktorat Jenderal Perhubungan Udara Kementerian Perhubungan. Dengan adanya pesawat itu, diharapkan dapat menciptakan dan memperkuat koneksi antar pulau di Indonesia.
> 
> "Solusinya N219 yang juga merupakan karya anak bangsa bisa dipakai sebagai pesawat amfibi yang bisa mendarat di perairan tersebut," ujar Menristek Bambang.
> 
> (Republika)
> 
> To reduce import should be focused on sub system like FLIR, Optronic products, CMS, Radar development, large caliber munition and the likes.


I like the list already well aside for amfibi. But if our govt willing to carry the R&D cost for it then PT.DI can just produce it and not putting too much pressure on ROI. Social study research? man we shoulda do it long time ago, better late than never. Overall these list is "membumi", the return and the goal is also clear. Now lets hope they dont screw up the implementation 



Gen3115 said:


> Oh boy...
> 
> https://newsabc.net/indonesia-is-sa...R6d65qN4Y5QIn_jZMIZRSOBjfdZYlcIVkKrSGpu7ou3SM


Is it just me or anyone else experiencing Dejavu from the era before we decide to go to SU35? When the full fighter mock up was at PT.DI and how they try hard to win the deal? 

Anyway IDK what the thinking behind this, I just hope Pak Prabowo have qualified personel in and around him so all the "bisikan sesat" from oknum inside his inner circle can be avoided.


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> Seems so, there is not much we can do. The ball is in Prabowo actually. Just let the scenario unfolded, one by one. If Eurofighter and MV 22 Osprey can suddenly appear here, there is chance for F 15 actually as those Eurofighter is second hand units actually


Well actually there's something even more insane from 1st Commission House of Representatives

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

"Prabowo apparently know the clashes over the eurofighter in austria , and trying to get rid of these planes" he would likely refuse to signed the contract in the end, just like what happened before .


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> "Prabowo apparently know the clashes over the eurofighter in austria , and trying to get rid of these planes" he would likely refuse to signed the contract in the end, just like what happened before .



Read it more carefully, this one is Prabowo own initiative, not the continue of before admin program and he is offering solution in which will satisfy all of the sides, Indonesia, Austria and Airbus Defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alex898

I dont think we can blame Mr. Prabowo to take this options. he cant buy Russian jets, if he buy american jets, *maybe* there's concern about the embargo or "dont put all your eggs in one basket" thing, if he choose Rafale the big spending is the concern. so he opted for secondhand EF to meet our available budget.


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Read it more carefully, this one is Prabowo own initiative, not the continue of before admin program and he is offering solution in which will satisfy all of the sides, Indonesia, Austria and Airbus Defense.


Oh god , i still hope this one doesn't pass ,it will only be a laughingstock for china if we procure this jet .


----------



## NEKONEKO

Ugh... secondhand typhoon, and only 15.
New type of jet fighter for the AF, secondhand and in small number.
Ugh...

Is this to replace the F5 and put an end to the SU35 drama?


----------



## Lasa-X

NEKONEKO said:


> Ugh... secondhand typhoon, and only 15.
> New type of jet fighter for the AF, secondhand and in small number.
> Ugh...
> 
> Is this to replace the F5 and put an end to the SU35 drama?



Well, the last time AF buying bulk it was Hawk fleet in mid 90s.
So what is wrong with the number 15? In this time and circumstance, having the money to buy alutsista is privilege. Having 15 units of whatever the brand is better than 3-4 units Flankers borrow from other squadron.


----------



## umigami

Gen3115 said:


> Oh boy...
> 
> https://newsabc.net/indonesia-is-sa...R6d65qN4Y5QIn_jZMIZRSOBjfdZYlcIVkKrSGpu7ou3SM


Who the h*** this german consultants he was talking with??


----------



## Indos

Gen3115 said:


> For you KFX/IFX diehard fans, something to consider:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284650938943156225



MALE UAV program has been started in 2016 and it proves it doesnt effect KFX/IFX program where there are 100 DI engineers are working in Korea and we can still do detail design for both MALE UAV and KFX/IFX. KFX/IFX detail design started in June 2018 and in that period MALE UAV was also still doing detail design work. Detail design is the work that need many designers. Along the year N 219 program is also not effected. There is also UAV division in PTDI that focus on UAV development. BPPT engineers are also highly involved in MALE program.

KFX/IFX/N219/MALE UAV have also already reached production stage (prototyping). They dont need many designers anymore. Even PTDI still continues N245 development (design work) according the latest statement from PTDI director and it uses 10 % of internal budget. One of the reason of the continuation is due to keep up with human resources development.

Alman Helvast previously try to link the PTDI engineer leaving from KAI in March with the Indonesian KFX/IFX participation which is now proven not true, and the leaving has more connection with Covid 19 outbreak in Korea at that time as Indonesian engineers are starting to redeploy to Korea now according to official source cited by Jane Defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Who the h*** this german consultants he was talking with??



Almam Helvas maybe, considering he is pro Eurofighter in his twits


----------



## umigami

Just hoping this is just Prabowo checking all the possibility


----------



## Raduga

Why not seek norwegian upgraded F-16A that has been offered before instead .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> Why not seek norwegian upgraded F-16A that has been offered before instead .....


I suspect this is f5 replacement which supposed to be filled by super Flanker before. So he must find jets that "more than just a" falcon.

And skadron 14 is an air superiority squadron. So fill it with interceptors jets like EF is kind of make sense. 

But come on man...
Kalau akhirnya kita bakalan main barang bekas lagi. Mending Eagle gurun aja sekalian!!


----------



## Gen3115

Raduga said:


> Why not seek norwegian upgraded F-16A that has been offered before instead .....



The ones Norway offered to us? yea no, the airframe hours on that have been worn out, considering they've been used for Baltic Air Policing and other NATO duties, if we buy those better to use them as spare parts. 

At least when compared with the Austrian Typhoons, the Typhoons actually have way lower hours because of Austria's small operational budget and the fact these are mid-2000 built jets, they're still young and have low hours at the same time, the only problem is the fact they're Tranche 1 Typhoons with Pulse doppler radar and basic A2G capability.


----------



## Alex898

Gen3115 said:


> The ones Norway offered to us? yea no, the airframe hours on that have been worn out, considering they've been used for Baltic Air Policing and other NATO duties, if we buy those better to use them as spare parts.
> 
> At least when compared with the Austrian Typhoons, the Typhoons actually have way lower hours because of Austria's small operational budget and the fact these are mid-2000 built jets, they're still young and have low hours at the same time, the only problem is the fact they're Tranche 1 Typhoons with Pulse doppler radar and basic A2G capability.


is it possible to upgrade those typhoons ? AESA maybe ? ahh the cost


----------



## Gen3115

Alex898 said:


> is it possible to upgrade those typhoons ? AESA maybe ? ahh the cost



The cost is just too expensive which is why the Austrians decided to just retire it and get more cost-effective single engine like the Gripen or F-16



mandala said:


> Treat AH tweets with a big grain of salt bro. Perviously i have posted photos of the engineers working at KAI from Naver. The KF-X engineers were sent home early this year and they are in Indonesia for several months until their redeployment. How come it would jeopardize current project in PTDI? Those project have been running even before those engineers were sent home to Indonesia. As you know AH is not a typical South Korean fan.



Yes, I do take his tweet with a grain of salt, thats why I said 'something to consider'. Despite this, his previous tweets might have a point. PT DI could benefit and dominate more when focused and contributing more resources on more relevant projects like Drones and Medium Airlift which would have more demand and are actually dual-use platforms (Drones for surveillance, Medium Airlift of logistics during both wartime and peactime. Yes, I know we all want KFX/IFX since making jet fighters has a level of prestige I mean even I deep down also want it to still go ahead and for us to put more commitment into it, but with its uncertainty regarding our involvement, and without a certain market and demand for it (like I explained in my previous posts regarding its competitions in the 2030's), its only going to be a prestige project. At least with airlift and unmanned products, there will always be a trend and demand for it.


----------



## san.geuk

lots of surprise in this weekend...
first some advanced country offer their 2nd hand frigates, second MoD interested to Austria EF, MoD considering Globemaster, then MoF support MoD for shopping spree? 

And then this Alman tweet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crunch

Cromwell said:


> Well actually there's something even more insane from 1st Commission House of Representatives
> View attachment 652224
> View attachment 652225


 WAIT, i dont know you guys are aware of it but, since the hercules procurement is sinking and arise of the mv 22 ospreys order, i think the ospreys are pengadaan herkules yang dialihkan, i dont know, this is just my speculation, please , i want to hear the your oppinon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Gen3115 said:


> The cost is just too expensive which is why the Austrians decided to just retire it and get more cost-effective single engine like the Gripen or F-16
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do take his tweet with a grain of salt, thats why I said 'something to consider'. Despite this, his previous tweets might have a point. PT DI could benefit and dominate more when focused and contributing more resources on more relevant projects like Drones and Medium Airlift which would have more demand and are actually dual-use platforms (Drones for surveillance, Medium Airlift of logistics during both wartime and peactime. Yes, I know we all want KFX/IFX since making jet fighters has a level of prestige I mean even I deep down also want it to still go ahead and for us to put more commitment into it, but with its uncertainty regarding our involvement, and without a certain market and demand for it (like I explained in my previous posts regarding its competitions in the 2030's), its only going to be a prestige project. At least with airlift and unmanned products, there will always be a trend and demand for it.


Actually i was referring to his tweets about most of those engineers are the ones currently involved in MALE UAV and the rest in N219 & CN235 programs. As i know of the MALE UAV is a BPPT Project and their engineers are the ones working in this program and at that time PTDI KF-X engineers were still in South Korea. PTDI only build the airframe in the MALE UAV Programs. I just want to correct AH tweets that those engineers would jeopardize PTDI programs. Got nothing to do with prestige.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Crunch said:


> WAIT, i dont know you guys are aware of it but, since the hercules procurement is sinking and arise of the mv 22 ospreys order, i think the ospreys are pengadaan herkules yang dialihkan, i dont know, this is just my speculation, please , i want to hear the your oppinon


No way,
Hercules is air force's heavy lift aircraft procurement program.
Osprey is army's heavy lift helicopter program (rivalnya chinook)
Completely different

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

puna male actually BPPT program, just like @mandala said PT DI got job to assembly, meanwhile other research by other partners include LEN, LAPAN and ITB
the project long time start before pendemic when PT DI engineer still in sokor

https://www.bppt.go.id/layanan-informasi-publik/3814-bppt-luncurkan-prototype-puna-male-elang-hitam


----------



## mandala

san.geuk said:


> lots of surprise in this weekend...
> first some advanced country offer their 2nd hand frigates, second MoD interested to Austria EF, MoD considering Globemaster, then MoF support MoD for shopping spree?
> 
> And then this Alman tweet?


There was a Globemaster with TNI-AU markings.


san.geuk said:


> puna male actually BPPT program, just like @mandala said PT DI got job to assembly, the project long time start before pendemic when PT DI engineer still in sokor
> 
> https://www.bppt.go.id/layanan-informasi-publik/3814-bppt-luncurkan-prototype-puna-male-elang-hitam


Yup. Like i said treat AH tweets with a truck loads of salt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

mandala said:


> There was a Globemaster with TNI-AU markings.
> 
> Yup. Like i said treat AH tweets with a truck loads of salt.



globemaster with tni au markings? i haven't seen yet, hope it can be reality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

san.geuk said:


> globemaster with tni au markings? i haven't seen yet, hope it can be reality


Indonesian Air Force 31st Air Squadron posted in their Instagram with a caption:

“Alutsista untuk Skadron angkut berat masa depan dan semoga dapat terealisasikan amin… A-1701 C-17 Globe Master”.







https://lancerdefense.com/2019/09/18/skadron-udara-31-inginkan-c-17-globe-master-di-masa-depan/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alex898

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...wdBpyB0EdU8mj0WHJZzQhBb5QwiGoA1uCWBQjYjjj-lVo
maybe this is one of the considerations, even if the jet is secondhand, it says that Austrian rarely fly the jets.
"The Typhoons take off so rarely that, at current usage rates, the airframes could last for _centuries _with adequate upkeep. Unlike, say, U.S. Navy F/A-18s, which fly so often that the Americans worry about them wearing out after just 20 years of use".


----------



## Chestnut

On the plus side, at least the EF's can use AIM-9's and AMRAAMS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

mandala said:


> Actually i was referring to his tweets about most of those engineers are the ones currently involved in MALE UAV and the rest in N219 & CN235 programs. As i know of the MALE UAV is a BPPT Project and their engineers are the ones working in this program and at that time PTDI KF-X engineers were still in South Korea. PTDI only build the airframe in the MALE UAV Programs. I just want to correct AH tweets that those engineers would jeopardize PTDI programs. Got nothing to do with prestige.



According to BPPT director, PTDI supervise the design of MALE UAV and they also have some design work. 

BPPT has been trusted by TAI to test their UAV like ANKA and Aksungur through BBTA3 since 2008, they also have made several UAV before. The collaboration of BPPT and PTDI in MALE UAV will make them share experience and data to each other and build our capability in designing srategict UAV like MALE as well as the production. I believe UAV program is the best one to start developing many aircraft subsystem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Being-Art

Gen3115 said:


> The cost is just too expensive which is why the Austrians decided to just retire it and get more cost-effective single engine like the Gripen or F-16
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do take his tweet with a grain of salt, thats why I said 'something to consider'. Despite this, his previous tweets might have a point. PT DI could benefit and dominate more when focused and contributing more resources on more relevant projects like Drones and Medium Airlift which would have more demand and are actually dual-use platforms (Drones for surveillance, Medium Airlift of logistics during both wartime and peactime. Yes, I know we all want KFX/IFX since making jet fighters has a level of prestige I mean even I deep down also want it to still go ahead and for us to put more commitment into it, but with its uncertainty regarding our involvement, and without a certain market and demand for it (like I explained in my previous posts regarding its competitions in the 2030's), its only going to be a prestige project. At least with airlift and unmanned products, there will always be a trend and demand for it.


Yep, the cost for upgrade Typhoon Tranche-1 is too Expensive, no wonder why RAF prefer to retire and scrap Typhoon Tranche-1, then order newest Typhoon Tranche-3 and F-35Bs


----------



## san.geuk

https://www.de24.news/2020/07/indonesia-plans-to-buy-austrias-eurofighter.html

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ter-deal-bribery-case-continues-idUSKCN2292NA

according those article, austria has dispute with airbus over typhoon? what benefit we can get from airbus then?


----------



## Nike

san.geuk said:


> https://www.de24.news/2020/07/indonesia-plans-to-buy-austrias-eurofighter.html
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ter-deal-bribery-case-continues-idUSKCN2292NA
> 
> according those article, austria has dispute with airbus over typhoon? what benefit we can get from airbus then?




Hmm something to satisfy all sides, more like a Grease to Made it smooth, you know like consultation fees


----------



## san.geuk

Nike said:


> Hmm something to satisfy all sides, more like a Grease to Made it smooth, you know like consultation fees



If Airbus offer us upgrade to tranche 2 or 3 with discount price , would it be more profitable deal for us?


----------



## Nike

san.geuk said:


> If Airbus offer us upgrade to tranche 2 or 3 with discount price , would it be more profitable deal for us?



Difficult lah, look at option RAF taken for their EF tranche 1 fleets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alex898

yup, they choose not to upgrade it.


Nike said:


> Difficult lah, look at option RAF taken for their EF tranche 1 fleets


https://sofrep.com/fightersweep/tranche-1-typhoons-uk-alert-force/
"The Tranche 1s will be used purely for air defence, as an upgrade [for swing-role] will be prohibitively expensive".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

And our budget is not much compared to Britain. Btw, it will be better if Prabowo look at possibility to adding more of the would be fleets as many European countries looking to slash their defense budget and to reduce some active squadron they had.

Kalau udah basah sekalian aja berenang ga usah nanggung banget

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Did you guys read the Eurofighter article? There's no sources, no links, and the websites looks like clickbait.

I'd take this news with a rock of salt if I were you.


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> Did you guys read the Eurofighter article? There's no sources, no links, and the websites looks like clickbait.
> 
> I'd take this news with a rock of salt if I were you.



Well from local Austrian news 


ÖSTERREICH
*Indonesien an Eurofighter-Kauf interessiert*
0 KOMMENTARE
18.07.2020 16:16(Akt. 18.07.2020 16:16)





Indonesien will seine Luftstreitkräfte mit den Eurofightern modernisieren. ©APA
Verteidigungsministerin Klaudia Tanner hat von ihrem indonesischen Amtskollegen per Brief ein Kaufangebot für alle 15 Eurofighter erhalten.

Indonesien will die österreichischen Eurofighter kaufen. Verteidigungsminister Prabowo Subianto bietet seiner Amtskollegin Klaudia Tanner (ÖVP) in einem Brief an, alle 15 Abfangjäger zu kaufen, berichtet "Die Presse" in ihrer Sonntag-Ausgabe.

Das Verteidigungsressort bestätigte den Erhalt des Briefes, wollte das Schreiben aber nicht weiter kommentieren.

*Indonesien möchte mit Eurofightern Luftstreitkräfte modernisieren*
"Bitte gestatten Sie mir, mich in einer höchst wichtigen Angelegenheit für die Republik Indonesien direkt an Sie zu wenden", schreibt der Minister auf Englisch. Prabowo sei von einem deutschen Berater darüber informiert worden, dass Österreich die Eurofighter im Jahre 2002 angeschafft hat. "Um die indonesischen Luftstreitkräfte zu modernisieren, möchte ich mit Ihnen in offizielle Verhandlungen eintreten, um alle 15 Eurofighter für die Republik Indonesien zu kaufen", zitiert "Die Presse" aus dem Brief, der mit 10. Juli datiert und Ende vergangener Woche im Ministerium eingetroffen ist.



Prabowo kennt offenbar die Auseinandersetzungen um die Eurofighter in Österreich und die Bestrebungen, diese Flugzeuge los zu werden: "Mir ist die Empfindlichkeit der Angelegenheit bewusst", schreibt der indonesische Minister. Er kenne die Umstände des Eurofighter-Kaufs in Österreich und seine Auswirkungen bis in die Gegenwart. "Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich sicher, dass mein Angebot beiden Seiten Chancen bietet", glaubt er.

(APA/Red)

Jetzt zur VIENNA.AT Startseite

https://www.vienna.at/indonesien-an-eurofighter-kauf-interessiert/6681900


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Well from local Austrian news
> 
> 
> ÖSTERREICH
> *Indonesien an Eurofighter-Kauf interessiert*
> 0 KOMMENTARE
> 18.07.2020 16:16(Akt. 18.07.2020 16:16)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesien will seine Luftstreitkräfte mit den Eurofightern modernisieren. ©APA
> Verteidigungsministerin Klaudia Tanner hat von ihrem indonesischen Amtskollegen per Brief ein Kaufangebot für alle 15 Eurofighter erhalten.
> 
> Indonesien will die österreichischen Eurofighter kaufen. Verteidigungsminister Prabowo Subianto bietet seiner Amtskollegin Klaudia Tanner (ÖVP) in einem Brief an, alle 15 Abfangjäger zu kaufen, berichtet "Die Presse" in ihrer Sonntag-Ausgabe.
> 
> Das Verteidigungsressort bestätigte den Erhalt des Briefes, wollte das Schreiben aber nicht weiter kommentieren.
> 
> *Indonesien möchte mit Eurofightern Luftstreitkräfte modernisieren*
> "Bitte gestatten Sie mir, mich in einer höchst wichtigen Angelegenheit für die Republik Indonesien direkt an Sie zu wenden", schreibt der Minister auf Englisch. Prabowo sei von einem deutschen Berater darüber informiert worden, dass Österreich die Eurofighter im Jahre 2002 angeschafft hat. "Um die indonesischen Luftstreitkräfte zu modernisieren, möchte ich mit Ihnen in offizielle Verhandlungen eintreten, um alle 15 Eurofighter für die Republik Indonesien zu kaufen", zitiert "Die Presse" aus dem Brief, der mit 10. Juli datiert und Ende vergangener Woche im Ministerium eingetroffen ist.
> 
> 
> 
> Prabowo kennt offenbar die Auseinandersetzungen um die Eurofighter in Österreich und die Bestrebungen, diese Flugzeuge los zu werden: "Mir ist die Empfindlichkeit der Angelegenheit bewusst", schreibt der indonesische Minister. Er kenne die Umstände des Eurofighter-Kaufs in Österreich und seine Auswirkungen bis in die Gegenwart. "Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich sicher, dass mein Angebot beiden Seiten Chancen bietet", glaubt er.
> 
> (APA/Red)
> 
> Jetzt zur VIENNA.AT Startseite
> 
> https://www.vienna.at/indonesien-an-eurofighter-kauf-interessiert/6681900


Read it again, it's the same article as the last 2 but just translated to German.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

What is a goal for mod to buy austrian ef.. for familiarity for next batch or something else.. maybe its rarely to fly but its an early version of ef..
Kok kesannya mendadak banget


----------



## Kansel

Kohanudnas interceptor sq just sayin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alex898

Kansel said:


> Kohanudnas interceptor sq just sayin


is there such plan ? Im sorry, not following, also, why not they just use the flanker ?


----------



## UMNOPutra

Chestnut said:


> Did you guys read the Eurofighter article? There's no sources, no links, and the websites looks like clickbait.
> 
> I'd take this news with a rock of salt if I were you.



So ... It is only a prank from your MoD ya ...


----------



## san.geuk

i don't know how is protokoler in other countries, but it seems there is a letter from our MoD leaked to media in austria


https://www.krone.at/2194424


----------



## mandala

san.geuk said:


> View attachment 652417
> 
> 
> i don't know how is protokoler in other countries, but it seems there is a letter from our MoD leaked to media in austria
> https://www.krone.at/2194424


This kind of letter should be confidential.


----------



## san.geuk

mandala said:


> This kind of letter should be confidential.



i dont know, i hope its fake,

or maybe we should delete the attachment


----------



## mandala

san.geuk said:


> i dont know, i hope its fake,
> 
> or maybe we should delete the attachment


Kinda weird as this an official letter but the number is in hand writing. And the word Typhoon is written Thypoon. 

Lol.


----------



## san.geuk

mandala said:


> Kinda weird as this an official letter but the number is in hand writing. And the word Typhoon is written Thypoon.
> 
> Lol.



yeah i'm agree with you, and who is WD Grosse anyway?

in the article and perhaps the ministry of defence of austria said it was "extreemly unusual letter" so there is a possibility this is a fake letter on behalf of our MoD? 

Austria MoD should make confirmation directly to our MoD,
if the letter fake, then news about MoD interested to typhoon become invalid


----------



## Nike

Interestingly most of news came from Austrian side first, not from Indonesia side as most of Indonesian here (including profesional and someone related in the acquire program of MoD) doesnt hold any information about Prabowo interested at Eurofighter at all, it was only on Rafale baguette we all known beforehand. I don't recall Austrian love to bragg about such matter like many Asian countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

Nike said:


> Interestingly most of news came from Austrian side first, not from Indonesia side as most of Indonesian here (including profesional and someone related in the acquire program of MoD) doesnt hold any information about Prabowo interested at Eurofighter at all, it was only on Rafale baguette we all known beforehand. I don't recall Austrian love to bragg about such matter like many Asian countries



the news itself not fake but, the letter shown suspiciousness even the austrian side said extreemly unusual letter, we see how this issue tomorrow, is it will be denial or recognition


----------



## Chestnut

mandala said:


> Kinda weird as this an official letter but the number is in hand writing. And the word Typhoon is written Thypoon.
> 
> Lol.


Actually that's fairly common. A lot of the RFI's and letters that went through my office contained quite a sizable amount of grammatical errors.


----------



## Aghost132483

I just waiting Prabowo to support this amphibious "thing", Just like Jusuf Kalla support Anoa 6x6


----------



## mandala

Chestnut said:


> Actually that's fairly common. A lot of the RFI's and letters that went through my office contained quite a sizable amount of grammatical errors.


How about the hand writing? And the date the number 10 is out of line. Idk it doesn't seem right.


----------



## mandala

First time seeing pics of the Marder IFV live firing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284728074500636673

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soman45

I hope Prabowo know how problematic EF Typhoon tranche-1 is....i would rather have Rafale than that problematic bird....and for me this option is just as bad as SU-35 (even i still choose SU-35 over Typhoon tranche-1)


----------



## NEKONEKO

Now BIN is directly under president.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284443478403899393


----------



## Kansel

Sc: lembaga keris





Airbus offers 4 unut MRTT i heard

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Sc: lembaga keris
> View attachment 652524
> 
> Airbus offers 4 unut MRTT i heard


New airframe or from garuda (or any other airlines) ??


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> New airframe or from garuda (or any other airlines) ??


one of my source said it was converted garuda fleet .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

NEKONEKO said:


> Now BIN is directly under president.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284443478403899393


This is good. He shoulda done it in his first presidency terms.



Kansel said:


> Sc: lembaga keris
> View attachment 652524
> 
> Airbus offers 4 unut MRTT i heard


Geezz just make up our mind already . At this point I think we should just pick Viper over SU35, A330 over KC 46 (KC still have some issues) and platform for AEW. I know all these strategic purchases needs carefull study, but at this point its going far too long. TNI AU desperatly need airframe and tanker, that AEW can come after.


----------



## mandala

Looks like the news of Prabowo plan to buy ex-Austrian Typhoon facing objection from DPR especially from TBH.

https://m.wartaekonomi.co.id/berita295489/nah-lho-prabowo-kena-prittt-orang-pdip-stop-pak-stop

"Kalau benar informasi ini, maka Kemenhan harus menghentikan rencana pembelian pesawat bekas ini," katanya, Minggu (19/7/2020).

Lanjutnya, ia mengacu pada UU 16 tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan. Menurutnya, dengan berbagai alasan DPR dan pemerintah sudah berkomitmen untuk tidak membeli lagi pesawat bekas.

"Pertimbangan lainnya kalau membeli pesawat bekas adalah masalah life time dan suku cadang pemeliharaannya," katanya.

*Menurut dia, program pengadaan pesawat tempur yang sudah mendapat persetujuan DPR RI adalah melanjutkan kerja sama dengan Korea Selatan membuat pesawat tempur generasi ke-4: Kfx Indonesia

"Selain itu, pengadaan pesawat Shukoi yang bekerja sama dengan Rosoboron," tandasnya.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Being-Art

mandala said:


> Looks like the news of Prabowo plan to buy ex-Austrian Typhoon facing objection from DPR especially from TBH.
> 
> https://m.wartaekonomi.co.id/berita295489/nah-lho-prabowo-kena-prittt-orang-pdip-stop-pak-stop
> 
> "Kalau benar informasi ini, maka Kemenhan harus menghentikan rencana pembelian pesawat bekas ini," katanya, Minggu (19/7/2020).
> 
> Lanjutnya, ia mengacu pada UU 16 tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan. Menurutnya, dengan berbagai alasan DPR dan pemerintah sudah berkomitmen untuk tidak membeli lagi pesawat bekas.
> 
> "Pertimbangan lainnya kalau membeli pesawat bekas adalah masalah life time dan suku cadang pemeliharaannya," katanya.
> 
> *Menurut dia, program pengadaan pesawat tempur yang sudah mendapat persetujuan DPR RI adalah melanjutkan kerja sama dengan Korea Selatan membuat pesawat tempur generasi ke-4: Kfx Indonesia
> 
> "Selain itu, pengadaan pesawat Shukoi yang bekerja sama dengan Rosoboron," tandasnya.
> 
> *


not the problem of the used aircraft, but the estimated cost of 15 Austrian Typhoon is very expensive, 3 billion USD (for upgrades, weapons, etc.). Alman Helvas itself said he prefer to buy Rafales if Indonesian wants European Fighter


----------



## Nike

This all about who get the most thicker envelopes to Grease the deal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

Nike said:


> Police
> 
> View attachment 652555
> View attachment 652556
> View attachment 652557
> View attachment 652558


What guns are those?


----------



## Nike

Skull and Bones said:


> What guns are those?



SS2 para/carbine variant






*Pindad akan Cari Pendanaan Bank untuk Kejar Pesanan Amunisi Kementerian Pertahanan*

20 Juli 2020





Munisi buatan Pindad (photo : Antara)

KONTAN.CO.ID - JAKARTA. PT Pindad (Persero) berencana mencari pendanaan eksternal dari pihak perbankan untuk menambah kapasitas produksi amunisi hingga sebesar 1 miliar butir amunisi per tahun. 

Direktur Utama Pindad Abraham Mose mengatakan, agenda penambahan kapasitas produksi bertujuan untuk mengejar pesanan amunisi kaliber kecil sebanyak 4 miliar butir dari Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) yang diterima Pindad pada pekan lalu.

Abraham mengaku belum bisa memberikan angka pasti nilai kontrak yang diperoleh dari pesanan amunisi, namun ia bilang, harga setiap butir amunisi yang dipesan akan diacu kepada harga amunisi Pindad pada kontrak-kontrak sebelumnya.

Sedikit informasi, pada kontrak-kontrak sebelumnya, harga amunisi kaliber kecil Pindad berkisar US$ 0,35 - US$ 0,4 per butirnya. Dus hitungan kasar Abraham, nilai kontrak amunisi yang diperoleh akan berkisar antara Rp 19 triliun sampai sekitar Rp 20 triliun secara total.

Dengan jumlah yang demikian, Abraham mengaku optimis bisa memperoleh pinjaman dari pihak perbankan. “Karena kontrak sudah jelas, offtaker-nya sudah jelas, perbankan akan mendukung untuk kita melakukan modernisasi mesin untuk menaikkan kapasitas sampai bisa memproduksi 1 miliar butir per tahun,” kata Abrahan saat dihubungi Kontan.co.id pada Rabu, (15/7).






Saat ini kapasitas produksi amunisi Pindad memang masih terbatas. Menurut Abraham, kapasitas produksi amunisi Pindad saat ini berada di angka 225 juta butir per tahun dan diharapkan naik menjadi 300 juta butir per tahun pada akhir tahun nanti, seiring dengan penambahan mesin-mesin produksi yang saat ini tengah berlangsung. Catatan saja, penambahan kapasitas produksi amunisi menjadi 300 juta butir per tahun ini memanfaatkan dana penyertaan modal negara (PMN) dan investasi mandiri.

Sembari upaya penggalangan dana dari pihak perbankan dilakukan, Pindad akan memanfaatkan kapasitas produksi terpasang yang ada untuk ‘mencicil’ pesanan amunisi dari Kemhan hingga tahun 2024 mendatang. Harapannya, target produksi 4 miliar butir untuk memenuhi pesanan dari Kemhan bisa dikebut di tahun-tahun berikutnya setelah kapasitas produksi amunisi Pindad mencapai 1 miliar per tahun.

Selain memperoleh pesanan amunisi, Pindad juga memperoleh pesanan kendaraan taktis (Rantis) bernama Maung sebanyak 500 unit untuk tahap pertama. Rantis Maung yang dipesan memiliki harga yang bervariasi, bergantung pada jenis variannya. 

Perbedaan antar varian terlihat pada kelengkapan kendaraan seperti bracket senjata yang dimiliki, GPS, dan lain-lain. Namun sebagai gambaran, umumnya harga rantis yang diproduksi Pindad berkisar di angka Rp 600 jutaan per unitnya.

Untuk mengejar target pesanan, Pindad akan menggenjot produksi sekitar 2-3 unit per harinya. “Kami sudah mulai produksi di Juli Agustus ini, paling tidak sudah ada beberapa yang bisa kita tampilkan di acara hari ulang tahun angkatan bersenjata nanti,” kata Abraham.

(Kontan)

Current MoD like to do bulk order not like previous habit, 4 Billion munition for Indonesia Armed Forces history in single order is unheard of. It is a good sign

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## san.geuk

Being-Art said:


> not the problem of the used aircraft, but the estimated cost of 15 Austrian Typhoon is very expensive, 3 billion USD (for upgrades, weapons, etc.). Alman Helvas itself said he prefer to buy Rafales if Indonesian wants European Fighter



Unless of Airbus take PT DI as a partner for manufacturing for the next batch order, or make PT DI part of their global supply chains will this deal become tempting our gov?


----------



## Nike




----------



## Cromwell

Kansel said:


> Sc: lembaga keris
> View attachment 652524
> 
> Airbus offers 4 unut MRTT i heard


See we're getting MRTT, a couple weeks ago i already did mention it. The art of arms deal is getting everyone satisfied, there's no way US will have the whole pie by itself, certain slices will go to Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> See we're getting MRTT, a couple weeks ago i already did mention it. The art of arms deal is getting everyone satisfied, there's no way US will have the whole pie by itself, certain slices will go to Europe.


Everyone, even the russian?


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> Everyone, even the russian?


Yes, su 35 is still on paper


----------



## Chestnut

Cromwell said:


> See we're getting MRTT, a couple weeks ago i already did mention it. The art of arms deal is getting everyone satisfied, there's no way US will have the whole pie by itself, certain slices will go to Europe.


Well the MRTT is just a less problematic plane to begin with compared to the KC-46. Just hope the AWACS goes to Boeing. The Wedgetail is arguably the most capable AWACS aircraft in the world currently.

What's funny is that if the Boeing wasn't too ambitious with the Pegasus, it would have likely been the one picked. The final nail in the coffin was pretty much the Pegasus's issues with it electronic air refueling system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Marines also planning to procure pantsir


----------



## Chestnut

Honestly, I don't see any sort Russian deal happening as long as Trump is president. CAATSA is all encompassing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Yes, su 35 is still on paper


I don't know about that man...
Bahkan sampai bisa ngelirik EF Austria, itu kan tandanya mereka benar2 ga berharap sama flanker. CAATSA is so effective, at least on us.


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Marines also planning to procure pantsir



**** with pantsir, the whole world can see it is craps

Just buy Turks or South Korean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> Harapannya, target produksi 4 miliar butir untuk memenuhi pesanan dari Kemhan bisa dikebut di tahun-tahun berikutnya setelah kapasitas produksi amunisi Pindad mencapai 1 miliar per tahun.


YES!! This is what Im talking about. All those mumbo jumbo saying by the govt official about wanting to be independent in military industry but ordering peanuts to our military industry didnt quiet match. If you talk the talk you better walk the walk. This bulk order itself is bankable, now lets see if the bank see PT.Pindad is good enough to handle the loan financially thru the eyes of financial institution. Good luck to Pindad


----------



## foodsoldier

Kansel said:


> Marines also planning to procure pantsir



and Brahmos for coastal defence..


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Looks like Indonesian Air Force is interested in the Ex Austrian Air Force Tranch-1 EF Typhoons.
Any details?
https://amp.krone.at/2194424?


----------



## Nike

Udah dikutip kompas.com guys

https://amp.kompas.com/tekno/read/2...li-15-jet-tempur-eurofighter-typhoon-milik-au


----------



## NEKONEKO

If we buy this, Is there a plan to have more than just this 15 Typhoon seken?

Few years ago
https://finance.detik.com/industri/...-akan-diproduksi-di-bandung/3/?device=desktop

Locally built Typhoon


----------



## Alex898

Nike said:


> Udah dikutip kompas.com guys
> 
> https://amp.kompas.com/tekno/read/2...li-15-jet-tempur-eurofighter-typhoon-milik-au


I cant wait for the responses from Mr. Dahnil as MoD spokesman. is it gonna be another denial or ambiguity, or they gonna confirm it.


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> Udah dikutip kompas.com guys
> 
> https://amp.kompas.com/tekno/read/2...li-15-jet-tempur-eurofighter-typhoon-milik-au



Aside from whether this news is true or just "testing the water" kinda news I am wondering (for discussion purposes) if any of you have some informations on how much its going to cost upgrading this from tranche 1 to tranche 2 or even tranche 3? I try to google it but couldnt find any information, just trying to calculate cost estimation for it. Theres an information about how Tranche 1 couldnt be upgraded to Tranche 3, but somehow I couldnt find and sources to back it up as well.


----------



## Raduga

Gundala said:


> Aside from whether this news is true or just "testing the water" kinda news I am wondering (for discussion purposes) if any of you have some informations on how much its going to cost upgrading this from tranche 1 to tranche 2 or even tranche 3? I try to google it but couldnt find any information, just trying to calculate cost estimation for it. Theres an information about how Tranche 1 couldnt be upgraded to Tranche 3, but somehow I couldnt find and sources to back it up as well.


try the spain case , they are upgrading all of their tranche 1 fleet to tranche 3a standard for 8$ billion but not specified , that 8$ billion including new warship and armored vehicle + Typhoon Upgrades

looks like CASA have a role in this case , spaniards are already trying to offer Typhoon since 5 years ago .
https://jakartaglobe.id/business/spain-joins-competition-arm-indonesia/
https://finance.detik.com/berita-ek...sawat-tempur-eurofighter-typhoon-ke-indonesia
https://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2015/02/27/spain-eurofighter-typhoon-best-choice-ri.html


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> try the spain case , they are upgrading their all of their tranche 1 fleet to tranche 3a standard for 8$ billion but not specified , that 8$ billion including new warship and armored vehicle
> 
> looks like CASA have a role in this case , spaniards are already trying to offer Typhoon since 5 years ago .
> https://jakartaglobe.id/business/spain-joins-competition-arm-indonesia/
> https://finance.detik.com/berita-ek...sawat-tempur-eurofighter-typhoon-ke-indonesia
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2015/02/27/spain-eurofighter-typhoon-best-choice-ri.html


To be precise.
_“The replacement of Tranche 1 EURO-FIGHTERs is not an issue at the moment. Tranche 1 fleet has just started a modernisation programme, which includes hardware and software upgrades, taking care of obsolescence issues by integrating Tranche 2 hardware. 

The upgrade developed by Airbus includes modifications that integrate Tranche 2 and Tranche 3 equipment on the aircraft, such as a Computer Symbol Generator, Digital Video and Voice Recorder, Laser Designator Pod and Maintenance Data Panel._
https://euro-sd.com/2019/06/articles/13666/a-long-life-for-the-spanish-eurofighter/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gaman

*3 Masalah Besar yang Bikin Prabowo Batalkan Kontrak Rp 50 T*
Achmad Dwi Afriyadi - detikFinance
Senin, 20 Jul 2020 17:00 WIB






Foto: dok. TNI AD
*Jakarta* -
Wakil Ketua Dewan Pembina Partai Gerindra Hashim Djojohadikusumo membeberkan keputusan Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto membatalkan kontrak alutsista (alat utama sistem persenjataan). Adik Prabowo ini menilai aksi kakaknya ini heroik karena kontrak yang dibatalkan senilai Rp 50 triliun.

Menurut Hashim kontrak tersebut bermasalah sehingga Prabowo menolaknya. Selain Hashim, anggota Komisi VI DPR dari Partai Gerindra, Andre Rosiade juga membeberkan masalah yang membuat Prabowo membatalkan kontrak tersebut.

*Berikut rangkuman masalah tersebut:*

*(1) Berujung korupsi*

Menurut Hashim, Prabowo menegaskan tak ingin terlibat dalam korupsi. Maka itu, Prabowo membatalkan kontrak-kontrak tersebut.

"Dia batalkan tidak mau, dia bilang ke saya, 'Saya tak mau terlibat korupsi, ini kontrak-kontrak korup saya tidak mau terlibat'. Saya kaget, saya dengar menteri keuangan juga kaget," ujar Hashim saat membahas masalah ekspor lobster seperti dikutip dari video Youtube, Senin (20/7/2020)..

"Saya hitung-hitung kursnya waktu itu Rp 50 triliun, Rp 50 triliun dia tidak mau tandatangani ia batalkan uang itu dikembalikan ke Menteri Keuangan," sambung Hashim.


*(2) Alutsista tersebut kemahalan dan tak cocok di Indonesia*
Anggota Komisi VI DPR Andre Rosiade mengatakan Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto membatalkan kontrak alutsista tersebut karena dinilai kemahalan dan tidak cocok digunakan di Indonesia.

"Sehingga beliau membatalkan pembelian itu Rp 50 triliun," ungkapnya.


*(3) Bisa menimbulkan kebocoran uang negara*
Andre Rosiade tak memaparkan secara rinci alutsista apa saja yang dibatalkan. Meski demikian, dia mengatakan, dari awal Prabowo berkomitmen untuk menghentikan kebocoran anggaran negara.

"Kita semua tahu Pak Prabowo dari dulu punya komitmen membantu Pak Jokowi, pertama Indonesia tetap bersatu. Kedua membantu pemerintahan sukses dalam tujuan pemerintah. Ketiga komitmen Pak Prabowo menghentikan kebocoran-kebocoran anggaran negara," ungkapnya.

https://finance.detik.com/industri/...6.1407168602.1595161812-2011896049.1591436757


----------



## Logam42

Gaman said:


> *3 Masalah Besar yang Bikin Prabowo Batalkan Kontrak Rp 50 T*
> Achmad Dwi Afriyadi - detikFinance
> Senin, 20 Jul 2020 17:00 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: dok. TNI AD
> *Jakarta* -
> Wakil Ketua Dewan Pembina Partai Gerindra Hashim Djojohadikusumo membeberkan keputusan Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto membatalkan kontrak alutsista (alat utama sistem persenjataan). Adik Prabowo ini menilai aksi kakaknya ini heroik karena kontrak yang dibatalkan senilai Rp 50 triliun.
> 
> Menurut Hashim kontrak tersebut bermasalah sehingga Prabowo menolaknya. Selain Hashim, anggota Komisi VI DPR dari Partai Gerindra, Andre Rosiade juga membeberkan masalah yang membuat Prabowo membatalkan kontrak tersebut.
> 
> *Berikut rangkuman masalah tersebut:*
> 
> *(1) Berujung korupsi*
> 
> Menurut Hashim, Prabowo menegaskan tak ingin terlibat dalam korupsi. Maka itu, Prabowo membatalkan kontrak-kontrak tersebut.
> 
> "Dia batalkan tidak mau, dia bilang ke saya, 'Saya tak mau terlibat korupsi, ini kontrak-kontrak korup saya tidak mau terlibat'. Saya kaget, saya dengar menteri keuangan juga kaget," ujar Hashim saat membahas masalah ekspor lobster seperti dikutip dari video Youtube, Senin (20/7/2020)..
> 
> "Saya hitung-hitung kursnya waktu itu Rp 50 triliun, Rp 50 triliun dia tidak mau tandatangani ia batalkan uang itu dikembalikan ke Menteri Keuangan," sambung Hashim.
> 
> 
> *(2) Alutsista tersebut kemahalan dan tak cocok di Indonesia*
> Anggota Komisi VI DPR Andre Rosiade mengatakan Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto membatalkan kontrak alutsista tersebut karena dinilai kemahalan dan tidak cocok digunakan di Indonesia.
> 
> "Sehingga beliau membatalkan pembelian itu Rp 50 triliun," ungkapnya.
> 
> 
> *(3) Bisa menimbulkan kebocoran uang negara*
> Andre Rosiade tak memaparkan secara rinci alutsista apa saja yang dibatalkan. Meski demikian, dia mengatakan, dari awal Prabowo berkomitmen untuk menghentikan kebocoran anggaran negara.
> 
> "Kita semua tahu Pak Prabowo dari dulu punya komitmen membantu Pak Jokowi, pertama Indonesia tetap bersatu. Kedua membantu pemerintahan sukses dalam tujuan pemerintah. Ketiga komitmen Pak Prabowo menghentikan kebocoran-kebocoran anggaran negara," ungkapnya.
> 
> https://finance.detik.com/industri/...6.1407168602.1595161812-2011896049.1591436757


But of course which program buying which armaments is very much ambiguous...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lasa-X

foodsoldier said:


> and Brahmos for coastal defence..


It's for one of those KRI. Not coastal defense.


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> I don't know about that man...
> Bahkan sampai bisa ngelirik EF Austria, itu kan tandanya mereka benar2 ga berharap sama flanker. CAATSA is so effective, at least on us.


The thing is, user (airforce)s want SU-35 to be procured and to increase it's number to 16 (1 sq) same with pantsir, it's user desire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Are you sure about that? The Air Force people I've talked to said the opposite and are pretty much ambivalent about the whole thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Kansel said:


> The thing is, user (airforce)s want SU-35 to be procured and to increase it's number to 16 (1 sq) same with pantsir, it's user desire.


From the way I see it the air force want double engine fighter, if we put price/life cycle cost aside. This also true when KFX first intention was to put single engine, we rejected it cuz we said we need double engine. So strategically double engine fighter is in their posture plan. SU35 being a heavy fighter can only be matched (range/carrying capacity) to F15. But can we afford F15 along side our current sukhoi? I doubt it. Thats why some people here suggest we just stick to single engine to maintain low cost and increase readyness.


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> The thing is, user (airforce)s want SU-35 to be procured and to increase it's number to 16 (1 sq) same with pantsir, it's user desire.



No one desire Pantsir as long as my brain still functioning when talked to them during the last Indo Defense


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> No one desire Pantsir as long as my brain still functioning when talked to them during the last Indo Defense


Well, atleast that's what i saw. Pantsir has been requested by Marines and waiting for further situation even tho i would suggest marines and army to operate k30 together

Looking at current situation on us, procuring refurbished typhoon instead of F15 on boneyard/NGA really confused me tho. Noone in MoD has such idea? In terms of commonality, feature and long term avaibility it's much better to procure refurbished eagle or falcon tho

Let's just wait the situation, does viper, osprey and other possible procurement from US like awacs, SAM system, Poseidon could provide us caatsa waiver?

Atleast for now what i know is we're going to contract MRTT this year


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Well, atleast that's what i saw. Pantsir has been requested by Marines and waiting for further situation even tho i would suggest marines and army to operate k30 together
> 
> Looking at current situation on us, procuring refurbished typhoon instead of F15 on boneyard/NGA really confused me tho. Noone in MoD has such idea? In terms of commonality, feature and long term avaibility it's much better to procure refurbished eagle or falcon tho
> 
> Let's just wait the situation, does viper, osprey and other possible procurement from US like awacs, SAM system, Poseidon could provide us caatsa waiver?
> 
> Atleast for now what i know is we're going to contract MRTT this year



Where the prove Marines stated they ask for Pantsir , lol. Even the funds they requested is still a big question right now


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Where the prove Marines stated they ask for Pantsir


Asking the same question as you the first time i heard this, Marines planned for pantsir while army planned for Biho the obstacles is caatsa which is i hope even after we procure many weaponry from US there's no waiver so we can reach better interopability for everya matra 

Everything is unexpected for this mef phase, we don't know what MoD decision in the future. Noone even expect this Typhoon procurement lmao

Atleast for spaag Marines lean toward to 2 products. Either pantsir or korkut


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia approaches Austria for potential sale of Eurofighter Typhoons*
by Ridzwan Rahmat








Austria’s first Typhoon, which landed in the country in 2007. (Austrian Air Force)

Indonesian Defence Minister Prabowo Subianto has written to his Austrian counterpart, Klaudia Tanner, expressing an interest in acquiring Eurofighter Typhoon multirole fighter aircraft from the latter.

The Austrian Air Force operates a fleet of 15 Typhoons, which achieved operational capability in mid-2008.

“To achieve my target to modernising [sic] the Indonesian Air Force, I would, therefore, like to propose to enter into official deliberations with you, your excellency, on purchasing all 15 Eurofighter Typhoon from Austria for the air force of the Republic of Indonesia,” said Prabowo in his letter dated 10 July.

In the letter, a copy of which was sent electronically to _Janes_ on 19 July, the Indonesian defence minister also alluded to apparent service issues faced by the Austrian Air Force on its Typhoons.

Since entering service, budgetary constraints have limited usage of the aircraft use to just 1,500 hours per year across all airframes. As such, Austrian Typhoon pilots fly just 70–80 flight hours annually, instead of the planned 110 hours. The NATO standard for combat pilots is 180 flight hours per year, according to _Janes All the World’s Aircraft_.

https://www.janes.com/defence-news/...ia-for-potential-sale-of-eurofighter-typhoons


----------



## san.geuk

So the typhoon request is an official request, still f15 should be condired afterall they Made by Boeing, extend their cooperation with PT DI after osprey,
Hope Airbus gives PT DI better deal for this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

I'm against the Typhoon, it make no sense whatsoever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

*Pasukan TNI Berhasil Selamatkan Warga AS dari Penyanderaan di Kongo*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

throwback in 2015 when eurofighter resting in PT.DI Hanggar : 
https://aviatren.com/2015/04/17/ini...ditawarkan-eurofighter-diproduksi-di-bandung/
https://bandung.kompas.com/read/201...Jet.Tempur.Typhoon.yang.Bisa.Diproduksi.PT.DI













offset offer for indonesia back then : 
1.CFT production line in indonesia with export permission
2.Canard Wings 
3.internal Hardware And Software transfer of technology

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Kansel said:


> The thing is, user (airforce)s want SU-35 to be procured and to increase it's number to 16 (1 sq) same with pantsir, it's user desire.


TNIAU doesnt want su35 or sukhoi family from beginning..
its will EF 1 ska, i still hope its rafale..
Maybe airbus offering us much better than dassault


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> Well, atleast that's what i saw. Pantsir has been requested by Marines and waiting for further situation even tho i would suggest marines and army to operate k30 together
> 
> Looking at current situation on us, procuring refurbished typhoon instead of F15 on boneyard/NGA really confused me tho. Noone in MoD has such idea? In terms of commonality, feature and long term avaibility it's much better to procure refurbished eagle or falcon tho
> 
> Let's just wait the situation, does viper, osprey and other possible procurement from US like awacs, SAM system, Poseidon could provide us caatsa waiver?
> 
> Atleast for now what i know is we're going to contract MRTT this year


I think people should just forget about getting a CAATSA waiver. It's not going to happen. In the grand scheme of geopolitics the US does not see China as an immediate threat to our sovereignty compared to say India or Vietnam.


----------



## NEKONEKO

_During the roadshow, in which the consortium brought a full-scale replica to state-owned aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia’s plant in Bandung, West Java, the consortium offered to move an assembly line from Spain to Bandung should Indonesia decide to procure the Typhoons._

https://www.thejakartapost.com/amp/...fers-to-buy-austrias-typhoon-jetfighters.html



Raduga said:


> throwback in 2015 when eurofighter resting in PT.DI Hanggar :
> https://aviatren.com/2015/04/17/ini...ditawarkan-eurofighter-diproduksi-di-bandung/
> https://bandung.kompas.com/read/201...Jet.Tempur.Typhoon.yang.Bisa.Diproduksi.PT.DI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> offset offer for indonesia back then :
> 1.CFT production line in indonesia with export permission
> 2.Canard Wings
> 3.internal Hardware And Software transfer of technology


Ayyy

Apakah tawaran EF dulu juga dimasukkan dalam pertimbangan rencana pembelian EF Austria?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ardezzo

well, I don't care which plane we choose in the end as long it's beneficial to us (both military n defence industry) 

Su35 or other Russian system couldn't be integrated to our network link, and that includes those panstir garbage. In addition I highly doubt any ToT or offset from them. so that's a big NO. 

better stick to NATO system.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

NEKONEKO said:


> _During the roadshow, in which the consortium brought a full-scale replica to state-owned aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia’s plant in Bandung, West Java, the consortium offered to move an assembly line from Spain to Bandung should Indonesia decide to procure the Typhoons._
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/amp/...fers-to-buy-austrias-typhoon-jetfighters.html
> 
> 
> Ayyy
> 
> Apakah tawaran EF dulu juga dimasukkan dalam pertimbangan rencana pembelian EF Austria?


Kayanya gk sih kalo cuma one-off gini.


----------



## san.geuk

NEKONEKO said:


> _During the roadshow, in which the consortium brought a full-scale replica to state-owned aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia’s plant in Bandung, West Java, the consortium offered to move an assembly line from Spain to Bandung should Indonesia decide to procure the Typhoons._
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/amp/...fers-to-buy-austrias-typhoon-jetfighters.html
> 
> 
> Ayyy
> 
> Apakah tawaran EF dulu juga dimasukkan dalam pertimbangan rencana pembelian EF Austria?



Is EF still relevant in next decade, when their country start develop 6th gen?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alex898

NEKONEKO said:


> Apakah tawaran EF dulu juga dimasukkan dalam pertimbangan rencana pembelian EF Austria?


I believe there must be. it just doesnt make sense that MOD out of nowhere just going for pricy jet like typhoon. besides, Dahnil when asked about Sukhoi procurement a while ago, he said that prabowo is looking for jets that affordable for us (maintenance cost, etc), it would not cause any geopolitical problems, and the most important thing it must be included *ToT or Offset*. thats why I believe this EF Typhoon thing has something to do with what Airbus already offered for DI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

@Alex898 

>Typhoon
>Affordable

Pick one my guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lasa-X

mejikuhibiu said:


> TNIAU doesnt want su35 or sukhoi family from beginning..
> its will EF 1 ska, i still hope its rafale..
> Maybe airbus offering us much better than dassault


When you said "from beginning"...is it 1997 beginning? 2003 beginning? Or Around 2017 beginning?


----------



## Alex898

Chestnut said:


> @Alex898
> 
> >Typhoon
> >Affordable
> 
> Pick one my guy.


thats why I said, there must be some offering Airbus made for DI, whether it ToT for maintenance, or basically any offer that made the jet worth to considered. cause, there's just no way that we are going to buy that jet in normal situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Alex898 said:


> thats why I said, there must be some offering Airbus made for DI, whether it ToT for maintenance, or basically any offer that made the jet worth to considered. cause, there's just no way that we are going to buy that jet in normal situation.


We got 15 ready made fighters if we buy it. That seems to be the main reason why.

It's like the bung Tomo frigate deal.

Better in 1 hand kinda stuffs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Lasa-X said:


> When you said "from beginning"...is it 1997 beginning? 2003 beginning? Or Around 2017 beginning?



Original plan is to have 64 F 16 (including pick up of ex Pakistan order), then failed due to Timor cases. In 1997 after Indonesia Air Show 1996 Ginanjar signed contract for Sukhoi Su 27 but failed for payment due to Asia financial crisis in 1998. In 2003 the Flanker came again but payment with counter trade, due to lifting of arm embargo TNI AU asking for more F 16 to completed their original plan...

Original plan in medio late 1980s of modernization drive is Indonesia to have at least four squadron of Multirole fighter (either F 16, Panavia Tornado or Mirage 2000) and backed up with at least six squadron full of light/ground Attack fighter (there is AMX international and Hawk as choices) to completed basic 10 squadron fighter (in which Indonesia paying more for scandalous Hawk deals including license production), the Flanker is adjustment from original plan to sufficiently equipped the Air Force as Skyhawk fleets starting to aging and difficult to maintain).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Alex898 said:


> I believe there must be. it just doesnt make sense that MOD out of nowhere just going for pricy jet like typhoon. besides, Dahnil when asked about Sukhoi procurement a while ago, he said that prabowo is looking for jets that affordable for us (maintenance cost, etc), it would not cause any geopolitical problems, and the most important thing it must be included *ToT or Offset*. thats why I believe this EF Typhoon thing has something to do with what Airbus already offered for DI.



That Typhoon is second hand, not a brand new and we buy it from Austria, not Airbus. So it is unlikely if there is any TOT coming from the deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gen3115

The only ToT deal I see from buying the secondhand Typhoon is if we upgrade them to Tranche 2 and 3, since that would actually bring money in for Airbus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alex898

Indos said:


> That Typhoon is second hand, not a brand new and we buy it from Austria, not Airbus. So it is unlikely if there is any TOT coming from the deal.


this is actually what Im trying to say. thanks @Gen3115 


Gen3115 said:


> The only ToT deal I see from buying the secondhand Typhoon is if we upgrade them to Tranche 2 and 3, since that would actually bring money in for Airbus


----------



## Kansel

mejikuhibiu said:


> TNIAU doesnt want su35 or sukhoi family from beginning..
> its will EF 1 ska, i still hope its rafale..
> Maybe airbus offering us much better than dassault


How come there's such offer on second hand purchase? Airbus only agreed whether to sale it to us or no nothing more than that. Having a sukhoi sq since beginning is a mistake tho

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> Original plan is to have 64 F 16 (including pick up of ex Pakistan order), then failed due to Timor cases. In 1997 after Indonesia Air Show 1996 Ginanjar signed contract for Sukhoi Su 27 but failed for payment due to Asia financial crisis in 1998. In 2003 the Flanker came again but payment with counter trade, due to lifting of arm embargo TNI AU asking for more F 16 to completed their original plan...
> 
> Original plan in medio late 1980s of modernization drive is Indonesia to have at least four squadron of Multirole fighter (either F 16, Panavia Tornado or Mirage 2000) and backed up with at least six squadron full of light/ground Attack fighter (there is AMX international and Hawk as choices) to completed basic 10 squadron fighter (in which Indonesia paying more for scandalous Hawk deals including license production), the Flanker is adjustment from original plan to sufficiently equipped the Air Force as Skyhawk fleets starting to aging and difficult to maintain).
> 
> View attachment 652980
> View attachment 652981
> View attachment 652982
> View attachment 652983


OMG that AMX, and those majalah angkasa old picture is awesome. Talking about blast from the past, when we F16/Tornado/Mirage were competing which one did you prefer backthen? I had my eyes on Mirage 2000


----------



## Chestnut

Honestly, my gripe is that it's just contradictory to what the official government position against buying used equipment. Whatever happened to that or does EADS equipment not count?


----------



## umigami

*Replacement of the RAAF Wedgetail Fleet will Begin in 2030*
monggo, tertarik?
But you can only get it in mid 2030s. lol


----------



## Lasa-X

Nike said:


> Original plan is to have 64 F 16 (including pick up of ex Pakistan order), then failed due to Timor cases. In 1997 after Indonesia Air Show 1996 Ginanjar signed contract for Sukhoi Su 27 but failed for payment due to Asia financial crisis in 1998. In 2003 the Flanker came again but payment with counter trade, due to lifting of arm embargo TNI AU asking for more F 16 to completed their original plan...
> 
> Original plan in medio late 1980s of modernization drive is Indonesia to have at least four squadron of Multirole fighter (either F 16, Panavia Tornado or Mirage 2000) and backed up with at least six squadron full of light/ground Attack fighter (there is AMX international and Hawk as choices) to completed basic 10 squadron fighter (in which Indonesia paying more for scandalous Hawk deals including license production), the Flanker is adjustment from original plan to sufficiently equipped the Air Force as Skyhawk fleets starting to aging and difficult to maintain).
> 
> View attachment 652980
> View attachment 652981
> View attachment 652982
> View attachment 652983


Nice one!

But the question is still the same? Why (if it is true) AF doesn't want flanker? They could just locked the specs to preferable type.
They love F-16 very much for sure.
But doesn't want flanker? Never heard of it.

Because flanker Su-30KI (then become Su-27SMK/SKM) chosen as "pendamping" F-16 beat the infamous MiG-29 at that era. It was AF that picked that flanker. They could hate flanker and chose Mirage 2000 (another contender). But no, they were stick with flanker. And happened again now. They choose Su-35 and keep it as an option until now as F-5 replacement. Heck, they even sent 3 unit flanker to fill the squadron 14. 

They could use F-16 logically because from the same Wing 300, Maospati. But yet they chose unwanted flanker for that mission.

Now after 17 years, AF doesn't want flanker.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Lasa-X said:


> Nice one!
> 
> But the question is still the same? Why (if it is true) AF doesn't want flanker? They could just locked the specs to preferable type.
> They love F-16 very much for sure.
> But doesn't want flanker? Never heard of it.
> 
> Because flanker Su-30KI (then become Su-27SMK/SKM) chosen as "pendamping" F-16 beat the infamous MiG-29 at that era. It was AF that picked that flanker. They could hate flanker and chose Mirage 2000 (another contender). But no, they were stick with flanker. And happened again now. They choose Su-35 and keep it as an option until now as F-5 replacement. Heck, they even sent 3 unit flanker to fill the squadron 14.
> 
> They could use F-16 logically because from the same Wing 300, Maospati. But yet they chose unwanted flanker for that mission.
> 
> Now after 17 years, AF doesn't want flanker.



You should look at timetable context don't look at current condition, since 1996 TNI AU chose Flanker because they deemed US sanction will affect their readiness and capability at whole. Actually Flanker is the most reasonable choice at the time, as Russian is quite cozy with western power (Yeltsin very liberal) , they need money and possibility for their system to adopt western system network is quite open.

*Ministerium prüft Eurofighter-Brief aus Indonesien*

20. Juli 2020, 14:24 Uhr 
224× gelesen
 0
 0








Laut einem dem Verteidigungsministerium vorliegenden Brief möchte die indonesische Regierung offenbar Österreichs Eurofighter kaufen. 
Foto: Bundesheer/Markus Zinne
hochgeladen von Julia Schmidbaur



Autor: Julia Schmidbaur aus Wieden
Wie die Tageszeitungen "Krone" und "Presse" am Wochenende berichtetet haben, soll Indonesien die österreichischen Eurofighter kaufen wollen. Das Verteidigungsministerium prüft derzeit, ob das Angebot echt ist.

ÖSTERREICH. Der direkt an Verteidigungsministerin Klaudia Tanner (ÖVP) adressierte Brief des indonesischen Verteidigungsministers Prabowo Subianto ist mit Jakarta, 10. Juli 2020 datiert und weist ein Amtssigel mit der Aufschrift "Minister of Defence Republic of Idonesia" auf. In dem Schreiben ist vom dem Plan die Rede, Indonesiens Luftwaffe zu modernisieren und dem Wunsch, dafür die 15 Eurofighter Typhoon aus Österreich kaufen zu wollen. 

*Airbus müsste zu Verkauf zu stimmen*
Ein Verkauf der österreichischen Eurofighter an einen anderen Staat ist allerdings nicht so einfach möglich. Österreich könne laut Vertrag nicht direkt verkaufen, ohne Zustimmung von Airbus/EADS sei gar nichts möglich, erklärte der Militärluftfahrtexperte Georg Mader gegenüber der APA. Airbus könnte an einem Deal allerdings durchaus Interesse haben. Das Unternehmen bekäme so einen Fuß in den südostasiatischen Markt. Die laut Kaufvertrag unbedingt nötige Zustimmung könnte man ja mit der Bedingung verknüpfen, dass Österreich die laufenden juristischen Auseinandersetzungen einstelle, so Mader.

Umfrage



*Luftraumüberwachung ungewiss*
Wie es mit der Luftraumüberwachung in Österreich insgesamt weiter gehen soll, ist derzeit noch offen. Verteidigungsministerin Tanner strebt einen Vertragsausstieg mit Airbus an und hatte zu Beginn ihres Amtsantritts verlauten lassen, Airbus werde sie noch kennen lernen. Die Saab 105-Jets, die aus Altersgründen 2021 außer Betrieb gehen, sollen nicht durch andere Flugzeuge ersetzt werden. Man prüfe aber für den Fall einer Rückabwicklung des Eurofighter-Vertrags eine Überbrückungslösung, so das Ministerium.

https://www.meinbezirk.at/wieden/c-...eft-eurofighter-brief-aus-indonesien_a4156857


----------



## Lasa-X

[QUOTE = "Nike, post: 12555215, member: 145637"] You should look at timetable context don't look at current condition, since 1996 TNI AU chose Flanker because they deemed US sanction will affect their readiness and capability at whole. Actually Flanker is the most reasonable choice at the time, as Russian is quite cozy with western power (Yeltsin very liberal), they need money and possibility for their system to adopt western system network is quite open.

*Ministry examines Eurofighter letter from Indonesia*

July 20, 2020, 2:24 p.m.
Read 224 times
 0
 0






According to a letter submitted to the Ministry of Defense, the Indonesian government apparently wants to buy Austria's Eurofighter.
Photo: Bundesheer / Markus Zinne
uploaded by Julia Schmidbaur



Author: Julia Schmidbaur from Wieden
As the daily newspapers "Krone" and "Presse" reported last weekend, Indonesia is said to want to buy the Austrian Eurofighter. The Department of Defense is currently reviewing whether the offer is genuine.

AUSTRIA. The letter from Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto, addressed directly to Defense Minister Klaudia Tanner (ÖVP), is dated July 10, 2020 in Jakarta and features an official sigil labeled "Minister of Defense Republic of Idonesia". The letter speaks of the plan to modernize Indonesia's air force and the desire to buy the 15 Eurofighter Typhoon from Austria.

*Airbus would have to vote on sale*
However, it is not so easy to sell the Austrian Eurofighter to another country. According to the contract, Austria cannot sell directly, and without Airbus / EADS approval, nothing is possible, the military aviation expert Georg Mader told APA. However, Airbus could be interested in a deal. The company would get a foot in the Southeast Asian market. The consent, which is absolutely necessary according to the purchase contract, could be linked to the condition that Austria should end the ongoing legal disputes, said Mader.

survey



*Airspace surveillance uncertain*
How air traffic surveillance will continue in Austria is still open. Defense Minister Tanner is striving to withdraw from the contract with Airbus and announced at the beginning of her appointment that Airbus would get to know her. The Saab 105 jets, which will retire in 2021 due to age, should not be replaced by other aircraft. However, a bridging solution is being considered in the event of a reversal of the Eurofighter contract, the ministry said.

https://www.meinviertel.at/wieden/c-politik/minister-prueft-eurofighter-brief-aus-indonesien_a4156857 [/ QUOTE]

Ok So I take it as no statement whatsoever that AF doesn't want flanker, yes? Only personal opinion.

Why I discuss about this because I want to make it right, at least for me. Too tired to read of all the hoaxes for more than a decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

*Airbus would have to vote on sale*
_However, it is not so easy to sell the Austrian Eurofighter to another country. According to the contract, Austria cannot sell directly, and without Airbus / EADS approval, nothing is possible, the military aviation expert Georg Mader told APA. However, Airbus could be interested in a deal. The company would get a foot in the Southeast Asian market. The consent, which is absolutely necessary according to the purchase contract, could be linked to the condition that Austria should end the ongoing legal disputes, said Mader._

Those are google translate from Nike post. This news starting to make sense now, specially with Airbus relation with PT.DI, and can be related to many things. Such as:

https://www.airspace-review.com/201...n-airbus-untuk-hak-produksi-penuh-cn235-ptdi/

And if we decide to get some more brandnew Typhoon the offer from Airbus can be more interesting to see, just like how they offered us before such as:

https://aviatren.com/2015/04/17/ini...ditawarkan-eurofighter-diproduksi-di-bandung/

Interesting indeed...


----------



## Fl0gger

ide typhoon percaya atau tidak datang dari airbus dgn konsultan jerman dgn ide yang sama saat beli leo bila deal ke 15 pswt ini akan di beli dgn harga "reasonable " lalu diupgrade ke menyerupai paket upgrade spanyol dgn melibatkan DI dlm proses upgrade dan atau off set nya dgn harga yang masih terjangkau sekalian MRTT dan paltform AWACS dan bbrp item yang lain termasuk dlm gerbong penawaran airbus well belive it or not info juga dpt dr ngopi bareng rekan tukang Pos. dan boomer nya airbus lol regard






sebelum maung
maung masih prototype masih bisa ada perubahan di sasis dan mesin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Fl0gger said:


> ide typhoon percaya atau tidak datang dari airbus dgn konsultan jerman dgn ide yang sama saat beli leo bila deal ke 15 pswt ini akan di beli dgn harga "reasonable " lalu diupgrade ke menyerupai paket upgrade spanyol dgn melibatkan DI dlm proses upgrade dan atau off set nya dgn harga yang masih terjangkau sekalian MRTT dan paltform AWACS dan bbrp item yang lain termasuk dlm gerbong penawaran airbus well belive it or not info juga dpt dr ngopi bareng rekan tukang Pos. dan boomer nya airbus lol regard



Make sense. And with bulk buying we do get better leverage thus better value for money


----------



## Nike

KCR 60 4,5,6 all will using 57 mm gun 
They are using integrated CMS 
Using EXOCET Missiles
There is decoy launcher 
ESM
and so on

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

She talked about network centric warfare but tell us to buy more SU ??


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> She talked about network centric warfare but tell us to buy more SU ??




Namanya pengamat kan


----------



## Gundala

Fl0gger said:


> ide typhoon percaya atau tidak datang dari airbus dgn konsultan jerman dgn ide yang sama saat beli leo bila deal ke 15 pswt ini akan di beli dgn harga "reasonable " lalu diupgrade ke menyerupai paket upgrade spanyol dgn melibatkan DI dlm proses upgrade dan atau off set nya dgn harga yang masih terjangkau sekalian MRTT dan paltform AWACS dan bbrp item yang lain termasuk dlm gerbong penawaran airbus well belive it or not info juga dpt dr ngopi bareng rekan tukang Pos. dan boomer nya airbus lol regard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sebelum maung
> maung masih prototype masih bisa ada perubahan di sasis dan mesin


Masuk akal kalo ide dari mrka, yg menarik adlh "konsltan Jrman". This leak seems deliberate to be honest and support my suspicion that this news is testing the water kinda news to see the reaction from global players and local. 

"A German consultant informed Prabowo"
"In the letter, a copy of which was sent electronically to _Janes_ on 19 July"

We all wonder about the authenticity of the letter, all those handwritten numbers and all. But if I remember correctly theres also no mention/marking about the letter being confidential. So yeah, looks like somone is trying to make a multiple project slam dunk kinda move. Well lets see how this play out.

Btw, info dr ngupi bareng biasanya mayan solid. Ga ada kepentingan saat ngobrol sambil ngupi bareng, dari mulai gosipin artis Hana, politik sampe ef2000


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> She talked about network centric warfare but tell us to buy more SU ??


It's because unlike the EF, we already have the necessary infrastructure to support the Flanker. So at the very least the Su-35 can still "talk" to the legacy Flankers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

From Twitter Kostrad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Photos about Indonesia Contingent involved in the release of American citizen kidnapped by bandit in CAR

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JCMan

Chestnut said:


> Honestly, my gripe is that it's just contradictory to what the official government position against buying used equipment. Whatever happened to that or does EADS equipment not count?



Yet you didn't have any gripe about the idea of getting more F-16s or F-15s from the boneyard then refurbish them which technically are also "used equipment", did you? Or does American equipment not count?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## san.geuk

some user in def**talk said spain curently is upgrading their EF fleet from tranche 1 to tranche 2, capable meteor missile and e-scan radar, and make them as pillar of their AF fleet to replace their f18 hornet, beat superhornets and f35 as their candidates

https://euro-sd.com/2019/06/articles/13666/a-long-life-for-the-spanish-eurofighter/

credit to original poster in def**talk


----------



## Chestnut

JCMan said:


> Yet you didn't have any gripe about the idea of getting more F-16s or F-15s from the boneyard then refurbish them which technically are also "used equipment", did you? Or does American equipment not count?


>imagine being this obsessed about me


----------



## Raduga

san.geuk said:


> some user in def**talk said spain curently is upgrading their EF fleet from tranche 1 to tranche 2, capable meteor missile and e-scan radar, and make them as pillar of their AF fleet to replace their f18 hornet, beat superhornets and f35 as their candidates
> 
> https://euro-sd.com/2019/06/articles/13666/a-long-life-for-the-spanish-eurofighter/
> 
> credit to original poster in def**talk


i think someone already posted this before, like i said before , it's no doubt if either CASA or Airbus whistleblower are in prabowo consultant circle, i'd rather not going to take any judgement and rather sit and wait for the following development of this matter.


----------



## Chestnut

san.geuk said:


> some user in def**talk said spain curently is upgrading their EF fleet from tranche 1 to tranche 2, capable meteor missile and e-scan radar, and make them as pillar of their AF fleet to replace their f18 hornet, beat superhornets and f35 as their candidates
> 
> https://euro-sd.com/2019/06/articles/13666/a-long-life-for-the-spanish-eurofighter/
> 
> credit to original poster in def**talk


Yes but for how much?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JCMan

Chestnut said:


> >imagine being this obsessed about me



Don't flatter yourself, I'm just having fun making everyone see how you constantly spin things to serve whatever agenda that you may or may not have. Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Please continue, I'm enjoying the seething as well lmao.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Chestnut said:


> Yes but for how much?


not very well specified . 

*Spain plans to spend $8 billion on military hardware upgrade*
December 14, 2018 at 9:03 AM EST - Updated December 14 at 9:03 AM
MADRID (AP) — Spain's government has announced a plan to spend 7.3 billion euros ($8.2 billion) over the next 10 years on improving its military defense capabilities.

Defense Minister Margarita Robles said Friday the money *will be used to build five new navy frigates and, in a first phase, develop and build 348 new armored personnel carriers. It will also enable the latest technological upgrades to be installed in its fleet of 69 Eurofighter Typhoon combat aircraft.*

Robles says the spending, which is an addition to the defense budget, will help create more than 7,000 jobs in areas of high unemployment.

Spain's six-month-old minority government is keen to build a track record of accomplishments before it faces an election, possibly as early as next year.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
five new frigate is going to be the costliest one i think .


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> five new frigate is going to be the costliest one i think .


I'd imagine so.

For the most part, the costliest thing about the EF Tranche upgrades are the fact that you have to replace a lot of wiring and the radome itself just to fit the new components on the Captor-E. And that's only if they somehow manage to overcome the structural limits and power generation issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JCMan

Chestnut said:


> Please continue, I'm enjoying the seething as well lmao.



Seething about proving how hypocritical you are? Right. LOL.

Not that it mattered much, since all of us have got you figured out from day one. A sideshow who constantly yapping and trying to convince people that:

Russian arms = bad
Korean/Asian arms = bad
European arms = bad, except certain companies that may or may not have any affiliation to your interests
American arms = stronk!!!

Oh and anyone except the Americans = corrupt

Right? Got it. Please feel free to rinse and repeat your cliche over and over and over again. Cheers mate!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## san.geuk

Chestnut said:


> Yes but for how much?



haven't found pricise cost, meanwhile the germany budget around 1.7 billion USD for radar integration with Hensoldt but i don't for many airframe it will be upgrade

https://www.aviationtoday.com/2020/06/22/hensoldt-takes-lead-german-eurofighter-fleet-aesa-upgrade/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

san.geuk said:


> haven't found pricise cost, meanwhile the germany budget around 1.7 billion USD for radar integration with Hensoldt but i don't for many airframe it will be upgrade
> 
> https://www.aviationtoday.com/2020/06/22/hensoldt-takes-lead-german-eurofighter-fleet-aesa-upgrade/


I'm asking about a couple of people on my side. Would be interesting to know how much.



JCMan said:


> Seething about proving how hypocritical you are? Right. LOL.
> 
> Not that it mattered much, since all of us have got you figured out from day one. A sideshow who constantly yapping and trying to convince people that:
> 
> Russian arms = bad
> European arms = bad, except certain companies that may or may not have any affiliation to your interests
> American arms = stronk!!!
> 
> Oh and anyone except the Americans = corrupt
> 
> Right? Got it. Please free to rinse and repeat your cliche over and over and over again. Cheers mate!


Hmmm, all of you? Is that right?

Also..

>imagine claiming not being obsessed with me but only ever having 8 posts on this website and the majority of that is towards me.

Please keep seething kiddo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

JCMan said:


> Seething about proving how hypocritical you are? Right. LOL.
> 
> Not that it mattered much, since all of us have got you figured out from day one. A sideshow who constantly yapping and trying to convince people that:
> 
> Russian arms = bad
> Korean/Asian arms = bad
> European arms = bad, except certain companies that may or may not have any affiliation to your interests
> American arms = stronk!!!
> 
> Oh and anyone except the Americans = corrupt
> 
> Right? Got it. Please feel free to rinse and repeat your cliche over and over and over again. Cheers mate!



Bruh did you really make an account on here just to target one person lmao 

and btw this is a forum, anyone can have opinions and views of their own, so instead of targeting one person on here, why not explain and back up why American arms are bad and/or why Russian, Korean/Asian, European are more suitable for us?


----------



## JCMan

Chestnut said:


> I'm asking about a couple of people on my side. Would be interesting to know how much.
> 
> 
> Hmmm, all of you? Is that right?
> 
> Also..
> 
> >imagine claiming not being obsessed with me but only ever having 8 posts on this website and the majority of that is towards me.
> 
> Please keep seething kiddo.



That's because I don't usually post in internet forums, but when I do it's because I was trying to help people to understand, and to shed a light on something glaringly obvious: a cunning salesperson trying to spin his agendas to the masses. Why? Because the fairy tales you're spouting are getting kinda old and boring, please move on to the next stories as maybe those will be more interesting. "Maybe" being the operative word.

And I'm still waiting your response about how you always have some gripe about Indonesia buying Korean or European arms, even now you griped about us buying European used equipment, but then you would magically approve if we were to buy more boneyard Lockheed and Boeing made warplanes. Interesting, isn't it?


----------



## Gen3115

JCMan said:


> That's because I don't usually post in internet forums, but when I do it's because I was trying to help people to understand, and to shed a light on something glaringly obvious: a cunning salesperson trying to spin his agendas to the masses. Why? Because the fairy tales you're spouting are getting kinda old and boring, please move on to the next stories as maybe those will be more interesting. "Maybe" being the operative word.
> 
> And I'm still waiting your response about how you always have some gripe about Indonesia buying Korean or European arms, even now you griped about us buying European used equipment, but then you would magically approve if we were to buy more boneyard Lockheed and Boeing made warplanes. Interesting, isn't it?



Then can you explain why its ok to buy used Eurofighters when they're only Tranche 1 despite the costs of acquiring and possible upgrading them?

Plus it was actually me and a few other people who actually suggested getting boneyard planes, I actually don't really have much problems with used planes as long as they still have relevant capabilities and are maintained well. No offense to @Chestnut, but yea he's the one who keeps pushing for new F-15's and F/A-18 Block 3's.

I think I explained a while back that the new F-15's are indeed very expensive to acquire (looking at Qatar and Saudi Arabia deal, but this is because of their massive purchase of AESA radars and weapons stocks along with them) but they are lower in lifecycle and operational costs from the commonality and established infrastructure we have for US-made fighters. That's why I suggested AMARG/boneyard F-16's/F-15's as stopgap fighters or for dedicated Kohanudnas intercept squadrons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

JCMan said:


> And I'm still waiting your response about how you always have some gripe about Indonesia buying Korean or European arms, even now you griped about us buying European used equipment, but then you would magically approve if we were to buy more boneyard Lockheed and Boeing made warplanes. Interesting, isn't it?


I'll throw ya a bone.

Like I said before, the KFX program isn't going to give the Air Force any edge against the current OPFOR 5th gens nor the incoming 6th gens. They're inherently only marginally better F-16V and doesn't come close at all to the F-35, and that's not coming from me, it's coming from the Koreans themselves and literally every credible Defense Professional under the sun, hence why they're pretty much only replacing the Phantoms and Tigers with them. Their bombload and range is likely similar to the Super Hornet since they share the same engine, which begs the question why bother paying all that money for a clearly unproven design instead of simply buying something off the shelf for a lot less?

As for the second part, you sure it was me who suggested buying stuff from the Boneyard? Pretty sure it was everyone else but me. Or do you now think I'm making multiple accounts and talking to myself?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

JCMan said:


> That's because I don't usually post in internet forums, but when I do it's because I was trying to help people to understand, and to shed a light on something glaringly obvious: a cunning salesperson trying to spin his agendas to the masses. Why? Because the fairy tales you're spouting are getting kinda old and boring, please move on to the next stories as maybe those will be more interesting. "Maybe" being the operative word.
> 
> And I'm still waiting your response about how you always have some gripe about Indonesia buying Korean or European arms, even now you griped about us buying European used equipment, but then you would magically approve if we were to buy more boneyard Lockheed and Boeing made warplanes. Interesting, isn't it?


well this is discussion forum , everyone does have their own agenda in the form of opinion , it's just the matter which one that seems more logical .


----------



## JCMan

Gen3115 said:


> Bruh did you really make an account on here just to target one person lmao
> 
> and btw this is a forum, anyone can have opinions and views of their own, so instead of targeting one person on here, why not explain and back up why American arms are bad and/or why Russian, Korean/Asian, European are more suitable for us?



Nah, I had always read this forum to get the latest military info on Indonesia but previously had no real urge to post here. I found most posters here are generally casual enthusiasts and all about sharing and discussing. But when someone is CONSTANTLY spinning a certain agenda, well let's just say I wanted to make sure that people realize this as to not let those agenda cloud their judgement. When I say "their judgement", I didn't necessarily meant only the active posters here but also the silent readers who may or may not have the position to serve the best interest of our country.


----------



## Chestnut

> But when someone is CONSTANTLY spinning a certain agenda, well let's just say I wanted to make sure that people realize this as to not let those agenda cloud their judgement. When I say "their judgement", I didn't necessarily meant only the active posters here but also the silent readers who may or may not have the position to serve the best interest of our country.



So you're inherently saying you also have an agenda. And you don't like it when other people may or may not have agenda but you assume they have one anyway?

Pretty cringe my guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JCMan

Chestnut said:


> I'll throw ya a bone.
> 
> Like I said before, the KFX program isn't going to give the Air Force any edge against the current OPFOR 5th gens nor the incoming 6th gens. They're inherently only marginally better F-16V and doesn't come close at all to the F-35, and that's not coming from me, it's coming from the Koreans themselves and literally every credible Defense Professional under the sun, hence why they're pretty much only replacing the Phantoms and Tigers with them. Their bombload and range is likely similar to the Super Hornet since they share the same engine, which begs the question why bother paying all that money for a clearly unproven design instead of simply buying something off the shelf for a lot less?
> 
> As for the second part, you sure it was me who suggested buying stuff from the Boneyard? Pretty sure it was everyone else but me. Or do you now think I'm making multiple accounts and talking to myself?



When we decided to join the KFX program, we didn't do it just to get our hands on their capability as fighter jets now did we? So why are you focusing only on those aspects of the KFX program? When we joined the KFX program, we were not buying fighter jets, we were buying fighter jets technology. I'm sure you'd forgot to mention that since you were pushing us to buy more US made fighter jets. And if we were to follow through on your "advice", what will happen to all those funds and know how that we already spent and acquired? I'm sure you'd "advice" us further to cut our losses and just continue buying US made jets in the foreseeable future, right?

And I didn't say that you suggested about us getting the boneyard planes, I said that you'd approve i.e. having no gripes about that idea.



Chestnut said:


> So you're inherently saying you also have an agenda. And you don't like it when other people may or may not have agenda but you assume they have one anyway?
> 
> Pretty cringe my guy.



My agenda does not include the interests of some foreign defense contractor, my guy.


----------



## Chestnut

JCMan said:


> When we joined the KFX program, we were not buying fighter jets, we were buying fighter jets technology.



Exactly what technology did we secure? The Koreans didn't give us IP rights nor manufacturing rights, and all the components they needed that couldn't be bought from COTS they developed it themselves without Indonesian involvement. So exactly what "technology" are we buying anyways?



JCMan said:


> And if we were to follow through on your "advice", what will happen to all those funds and know how that we already spent and acquired? I'm sure you'd "advice" us to cut our losses and just continue buying US made jets in the foreseeable future, right?



I'd tell you to negotiate with KAI and manufacture FA-50's here instead. The project was too ambitious for PTDI in the first place. PTDI had ZERO experience designing fighter jets, let alone assembling/manufacturing them. KAI got to the point they are now since they have been making the KF-16 since 1994, then started designing and manufacturing the FA-50 afterwards, and only after that did the start the KFX program. That is 30+ years of designing and manufacturing fighters. We didn't do that, we decided to skip all the steps, and are now stuck with a bad deal that doesn't benefit us that much because we aren't able to contribute much in the first.

A better step would have been for the SBY administration to negotiate local assembly/manufacture of the FA-50 instead. At the very least it would give PTDI more experience in manufacturing fighter apart from spare part manufacturing for the F-16's.



JCMan said:


> My agenda does not include some foreign defense contractor, my guy.


@Gen3115, looks like you have to call imigrasi, I guess he caught on that I am a bule!


----------



## Indos

Chestnut said:


> I'll throw ya a bone.
> 
> Like I said before, the KFX program isn't going to give the Air Force any edge against the current OPFOR 5th gens nor the incoming 6th gens. They're inherently only marginally better F-16V and doesn't come close at all to the F-35, and that's not coming from me, it's coming from the Koreans themselves and literally every credible Defense Professional under the sun, hence why they're pretty much only replacing the Phantoms and Tigers with them. Their bombload and range is likely similar to the Super Hornet since they share the same engine, which begs the question why bother paying all that money for a clearly unproven design instead of simply buying something off the shelf for a lot less?
> 
> As for the second part, you sure it was me who suggested buying stuff from the Boneyard? Pretty sure it was everyone else but me. Or do you now think I'm making multiple accounts and talking to myself?



There is no relation of replacing phantom and Tigers with KFX with the notion that KFX is a second tier fighter for Korean Air Force strategy. Tigers and Phantom squadron in SK was ordered in the older time that need to be replaced sooner than F 16 an F15, so it is very logical to see KFX replace that older fighter. Take example of Indonesia, we will replace F5 squadron with the latest fighter we can afford.

And dont forget that Korea only buy 45 F35 without any plan to add it. One of the main reason Korea bough 45 F35 is also due to TOT they will get to develop KFX.

And KFX/IFX ( without 2 fuel tank) has much better combat range than F16 and F35 and the range is still very important for Indonesia by looking to our geography and our budget limitation to spread fighters across our vast archipelago.

And if KFX/IFX uses 2 fuel tank as its primary configuration it will have much much more range while if we put fuel tank in F35 it will make F35 major advantage in STEALTH become pretty useless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fl0gger

buat sales gimana gimana juga lebih baik beli dr pada bikin sendiri udh ga ribet jelas enak nya pakem nya udh masalah dagangan biar laku pake cara masing" atau bahkan menghalalkan segala cara ah sudah lah saya yakin dan percaya member real yg ada di sini sangat tahu dan paham karakter tersebut dan bisa membedakan yg mana dan bagaimana asal ga melenceng jauh ajah sabar diskusi jgn pake emosi silahkan bertukar pikiran kl sampe ada yang jadi anak band lagi jgn mewek sana sini mintol sana sini nuduh ini itu saya tak duduk mojok bareng mas aspri 08 sambil ngopi bicara ttg hana....ajah...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Anyone want to grab Abrams? They can use bio diesel apparently


----------



## JCMan

Chestnut said:


> Exactly what technology did we secure? The Koreans didn't give us IP rights nor manufacturing rights, and all the components they needed that couldn't be bought from COTS they developed it themselves without Indonesian involvement. So exactly what "technology" are we buying anyways?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd tell you to negotiate with KAI and manufacture FA-50's here instead. The project was too ambitious for PTDI in the first place. PTDI had ZERO experience designing fighter jets, let alone assembling/manufacturing them. KAI got to the point they are now since they have been making the KF-16 since 1994, then started designing and manufacturing the FA-50 afterwards, and only after that did the start the KFX program. That is 30+ years of designing and manufacturing fighters. We didn't do that, we decided to skip all the steps, and are now stuck with a bad deal that doesn't benefit us that much because we aren't able to contribute much in the first.
> 
> A better step would have been for the SBY administration to negotiate local assembly/manufacture of the FA-50 instead. At the very least it would give PTDI more experience in manufacturing fighter apart from spare part manufacturing for the F-16's.
> 
> 
> @Gen3115, looks like you have to call imigrasi, I guess he caught on that I am a bule!



Pardon me, when I said "foreign defense contractor" then I should have said "foreign defense company", as what I was trying to convey has got nothing to do with a person's nationality.

It would have made no sense for us to procure the FA-50 unless we plan on replacing the Hawks with an equivalent performance level fighters, which by just looking at the shortlist of Su-35, Gripen, and Viper then we can easily surmise that it wasn't the case. It was obvious that we planned on replacing the Hawks with a higher tier fighters than the FA-50.



Fl0gger said:


> buat sales gimana gimana juga lebih baik beli dr pada bikin sendiri udh ga ribet jelas enak nya pakem nya udh masalah dagangan biar laku pake cara masing" atau bahkan menghalalkan segala cara ah sudah lah saya yakin dan percaya member real yg ada di sini sangat tahu dan paham karakter tersebut dan bisa membedakan yg mana dan bagaimana asal ga melenceng jauh ajah sabar diskusi jgn pake emosi silahkan bertukar pikiran kl sampe ada yang jadi anak band lagi jgn mewek sana sini mintol sana sini nuduh ini itu saya tak duduk mojok bareng mas aspri 08 sambil ngopi bicara ttg hana....ajah...



My point exactly, Sir.


----------



## Chestnut

JCMan said:


> Pardon me, when I said "foreign defense contractor" then I should have said "foreign defense company", as what I was trying to convey has got nothing to do with a person's nationality.
> 
> It would have made no sense for us to procure FA-50 unless we plan on replacing the Hawks with an equivalent performance level fighters, which by just looking at the shortlist of Su-35, Gripen, and Viper then we can easily surmise that it wasn't the case. It was obvious that we planned on replacing the Hawks with a higher tier fighters than the FA-50.
> 
> 
> 
> My point exactly, Sir.


Then why are we buying around 2 more squadrons of LIFT jets? You do realize we still have the Hawk 53's to replace.


----------



## Nike

JCMan said:


> Pardon me, when I said "foreign defense contractor" then I should have said "foreign defense company", as what I was trying to convey has got nothing to do with a person's nationality.
> 
> It would have made no sense for us to procure FA-50 unless we plan on replacing the Hawks with an equivalent performance level fighters, which by just looking at the shortlist of Su-35, Gripen, and Viper then we can easily surmise that it wasn't the case. It was obvious that we planned on replacing the Hawks with a higher tier fighters than the FA-50.
> 
> 
> 
> My point exactly, Sir.




Hawk will be replaced, and indeed their capability is far below F/A 50 used by Philippines and South Korean


----------



## JCMan

Chestnut said:


> Then why are we buying around 2 more squadrons of LIFT jets? You do realize we still have the Hawk 53's to replace.



To expand the T/A-50 fleet we already have? With the potential arrivals of more Su-35s and Vipers (and now Typhoons, perhaps?) then surely we'll need more LIFT jets before moving the pilots on to the front line fighters.


----------



## Chestnut

JCMan said:


> To expand the T/A-50 fleet we already have? With the potential arrivals of more Su-35s and Vipers (and now Typhoons, perhaps?) then surely we'll need more LIFT jets before moving the pilots on to the front line fighters.


So you're saying we should just buy them instead of potentially assemble them here?

Ans you do know that the Air Force wants to upgrade the T/A-50 to the F/A-50 right?



Nike said:


> Anyone want to grab Abrams? They can use bio diesel apparently


Memes aside, working with the Army on the Leopards I have zero confidence in them being able to maintain a fleet of Abrams tanks. Even the officer I was assigned to work with said the same thing and he's been to the Armor School at Ft. Benning.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Anyone want to grab Abrams? They can use bio diesel apparently


Lah mesin turbin dong?


----------



## NEKONEKO

POLAIR caught pirates in the water north of Jakarta.




Drones would help us monitor our vast water.


----------



## initial_d

ok, i am going to troll here :p
Ditched the KFX, go for F-35 instead lol
Forget about EF-2000Tranhce 1, go for F-15EX
go for 2 squad of F-16v and look for used F-16 c/d from usa or norway
yes for osprey
adios guys hahahahaha


----------



## Gen3115

JCMan said:


> When we joined the KFX program, we were not buying fighter jets, we were buying fighter jets technology.



Oh man, I think you're going to be disappointed. We never really bought fighter jet technology from the KFX, with a 20% investment you won't get much anyway. Not too mention we don't have rights to design and manufacture yet either also not too mention our lack of commitment and will in the program. I support KFX but at this point I wouldn't put much hope for it considering our governments lack of commitment and I myself never really said to ditch the KFX program, but with the specs of the Block 1 KFX it would be better if we also consider more mature and proven capable 5th gens for the 2030's like the F-35 to go alongside the KFX. Personally I don't want to see the TNI-AU keep falling behind its potential adversaries and peers in terms of actual combat capability simply because we had too much faith in one program because of pseudo pride and prestige.



Indos said:


> There is no relation of replacing phantom and Tigers with KFX with the notion that KFX is a second tier fighter for Korean Air Force strategy. Tigers and Phantom squadron in SK was ordered in the older time that need to be replaced sooner than F 16 an F15, so it is very logical to see KFX replace that older fighter. Take example of Indonesia, we will replace F5 squadron with the latest fighter we can afford.
> 
> And dont forget that Korea only buy 45 F35 without any plan to add it. One of the main reason Korea bough 45 F35 is also due to TOT they will get to develop KFX.
> 
> And KFX/IFX ( without 2 fuel tank) has much better combat range than F16 and F35 and the range is still very important for Indonesia by looking to our geography and our budget limitation to spread fighters across our vast archipelago.
> 
> And if KFX/IFX uses 2 fuel tank as its primary configuration it will have much much more range while if we put fuel tank in F35 it will make F35 major advantage in STEALTH become pretty useless.



There is actually, if you talk to South Koreans on other military forums, they have said that the only reason they're still flying Phantoms and Tigers despite having already having F-16's, F-15's and F-35's is because they need to be able to generate a level of air power when the need arises, relying on F-16's, F-15's and F-35's alone won't get them that number which is why they still have hundreds of F-5's, which is why they still pour money on these old airframes simply for the sake of airpower generation. Which makes sense that they would want to replace the F-5 and F-4 with the newer KFX, however this doesn't mean the Koreans see the KFX as a potential substitute or competition for the F-35, at least for the Block 1 and neither should we. Even the Korean Defense journalists I've talked to said that the KFX will act more as complement to the F-35 since thats what the F-4 and F-5 has been doing with F-16's, F-15's and F-35's.

And no South Korea isn't stopping at 40 F-35's, they plan to add more in 2021 as an addition to the F-X Phase 3 program and this doesn't include the possibility of more since they're going to need something to fill the decks of their LPX-2.

https://thediplomat.com/2017/12/sou...ans-to-buy-20-more-f-35-stealth-fighter-jets/

And btw, by all means this does not mean I think we should ditch KFX, I'm just saying we shouldn't rely solely on KFX especially with its obstacles regarding our involvement. I think I've said before that I'm hoping for a future TNI-AU frontline fighter fleet of F-16V + KFX + F-35A/B.


----------



## san.geuk

Gen3115 said:


> Oh man, I think you're going to be disappointed. We never really bought fighter jet technology from the KFX, with a 20% investment you won't get much anyway. Not too mention we don't have rights to design and manufacture yet either also not too mention our lack of commitment and will in the program. I support KFX but at this point I wouldn't put much hope for it considering our governments lack of commitment and I myself never really said to ditch the KFX program, but with the specs of the Block 1 KFX it would be better if we also consider more mature and proven capable 5th gens for the 2030's like the F-35 to go alongside the KFX. Personally I don't want to see the TNI-AU keep falling behind its potential adversaries and peers simply because we had too much faith in one program because of pseudo pride and prestige.
> 
> There is actually, if you talk to South Koreans on other military forums, they have said that the only reason they're still flying Phantoms and Tigers despite having already having F-16's, F-15's and F-35's is because they need to be able to generate a level of air power when the need arises, relying on F-16's, F-15's and F-35's alone won't get them that number which is why they still have hundreds of F-5's, which is why they still pour money on these old airframes simply for the sake of airpower generation. Which makes sense that they would want to replace the F-5 and F-4 with the newer KFX, however this doesn't mean the Koreans see the KFX as a potential substitute or competition for the F-35, at least for the Block 1. Even the Korean Defense journalists I've talked to said that the KFX will act more as complement to the F-35 since thats what the F-4 and F-5 has been doing with F-16's, F-15's and F-35's.
> 
> And no South Korea isn't stopping at 40 F-35's, they plan to add more in 2021 as an addition to the F-X Phase 3 program and this doesn't include the possibility of more since they're going to need something to fill the decks of their LPX-2.
> 
> https://thediplomat.com/2017/12/sou...ans-to-buy-20-more-f-35-stealth-fighter-jets/
> 
> And btw, by all means this does not mean I think we should ditch KFX, I'm just saying we shouldn't rely solely on KFX especially with its obstacles regarding our involvement. I think I've said before that I'm hoping for a future TNI-AU frontline fighter fleet of F-16V + KFX + F-35A/B.



if we dont get technology from kfx then why our engeeners send to south korea? what we persue then if they dont give us acces to their technology? if what your said is true, then some sokor defence facebook page who said our engeeners "loitering" become quite relevan, pointless if i may say, better we just pull back discontinue from kfx, go to airbus with that 2015 offer, renegotiate if we can access more to their upcoming program?


----------



## Gen3115

san.geuk said:


> if we dont get technology from kfx then why our engeeners send to south korea? what we persue then if they dont give us acces to their technology? if what your said is true, then some sokor defence facebook page who said our engeeners "loitering" become quite relevan, pointless if i may say, better we just pull back discontinue from kfx, go to airbus with that 2015 offer, renegotiate if we can access more to their upcoming program?



To be fair they still learn and even contribute into the program, but from what I heard they're not getting their worth for 20% of the stake in the program and for 20% don't get you much in the first place. I am aware of the SoKor defence page on facebook and put it this way, if both Indonesian insiders and the South Korean defence page who has connections are saying the same thing about the program, why are some people still putting a lot of faith in this program?

To be honest, I still hope the government wakes up and make up their mind about this, but they can't because of the risk of pulling out (arbitration, cancellation fees, etc). I'm hoping they at least renegotiate for a better deal at the very least before manufacturing of KFX starts in 2026 (if all goes smoothly)


----------



## Indos

san.geuk said:


> if we dont get technology from kfx then why our engeeners send to south korea? what we persue then if they dont give us acces to their technology? if what your said is true, then some sokor defence facebook page who said our engeeners "loitering" become quite relevan, pointless if i may say, better we just pull back discontinue from kfx, go to airbus with that 2015 offer, renegotiate if we can access more to their upcoming program?




I dont know with TOT but PTDI will absolutely get valuable design experience while working in KFX/IFX program. We will get blue print that will also be valuable if we want to make similar program in the future with Indonesia as senior partner. This is how we can make N 250 after JV with Cassa in CN 235 program. N 219 is also easier to be design after we get experience producing NC 212 under license.

About our contribution, dont trust fanboys opinion but rather listen to what people behind the program said. I still remember Indonesian Head engineer for KFX/IFX said that in the first time Korean dont believe with Indonesian engineers capability but as Indonesian engineers proves otherwise during the R&D and then Korean start to believe Indonesian engineers. He said that Max Take off ratio for example used Indonesian opinion and there was debate with Korean engineer at that time. It was stated in Angkasa if I am not mistaken. And it was before 2015.

We can see more information if we use Google, and there are more than 100 Indonesian engineers there and this is what we can get from Linkedin from just one engineer and he is quite young.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I dont want to show the name as it is related to my Linkedin connection.

My responsibility in KFX/IFX Program is about doing experimentation in the field of Aerodynamics especially Wind Tunnel & Water Tunnel Test.
What we do here are:
- Making accurate model for testing.
- Making data acquisition and data processing program for force & moment and pressure test.
- Preparing aerodynamics flow visualization test.
- Validating Test Result.

Starting June 2019, I have been assigned to Program Management Office at KFX/IFX Program to handle:
- Project Plan and Control of Aircraft Development Section at Program Integration Management.
- Industrial Liaison at Industrial Collaboration. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

More view from Anne Kusmayanti, Head of Ministry of Defense Reseach and the one who is responsible with KFX/IFX program. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In making the prototype of the multi-fighter aircraft, according to Head of the Ministry of Defense's Research and Development Agency Anne Kusmayati, PTDI will make wings, boosters at the bottom of the wing and tail.

Work on KF-X / IF-X fighter jets will be centered in Sacheon, South Gyeongsang Province, South Korea, the city which is the headquarters and main factory of Korea Aerospace Industries.

A total of 200 Indonesian engineers have gradually departed for Sacheon for one or two years. At first they will design the aircraft design. The engineers will also participate in designing all aircraft components.

Of the total workers of the two countries involved in the making of KF-X / IF-X, 30 percent are more from Indonesia and the majority of the rest are from South Korea. This is also the reason for making aircraft centered on Sacheon, not in Indonesia.

The proportion of more than 30 percent of Indonesian engineers involved in working on the KF-X / IF-X actually increased from the original amount of 20 percent. The addition of Indonesian workers occurred as time went by cultivation.

"It signifies that Indonesian engineers count on Korea. There is even a work package whose technology is only owned by Indonesians. He is a doctor from ITB (Bandung Institute of Technology), the only one who has inlight design capabilities. So Korea does not take Indonesia lightly, "Anne said.

https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...ur-ri-buatan-sendiri-mengangkasa-9-tahun-lagi

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joesatriyono

hi folks, decided to move here since formil are pretty much gone quiet, i mean with the amount of potential "bantingan" for last six month, no one even bother to start a worthy discussion.
so for the latest news, the EF thing, i think MoD have a strong reason for putting the EF in the table at the first place, consider this, this whole drama are for replacing F-5 from skadron 14 right? while the skadron 14 main task are _buru sergap, _which pardon my if i made mistake, their task are air superiority and air interception right? so in other word, the replacement for F-5 are every fighter jets that have excellence in air to air capabilities are always welcomed to enter the discussion table?


----------



## san.geuk

joesatriyono said:


> hi folks, decided to move here since formil are pretty much gone quiet, i mean with the amount of potential "bantingan" for last six month, no one even bother to start a worthy discussion.
> so for the latest news, the EF thing, i think MoD have a strong reason for putting the EF in the table at the first place, consider this, this whole drama are for replacing F-5 from skadron 14 right? while the skadron 14 main task are _buru sergap, _which pardon my if i made mistake, their task are air superiority and air interception right? so in other word, the replacement for F-5 are every fighter jets that have excellence in air to air capabilities are always welcomed to enter the discussion table?



welcome to our page, 

thats perhaps the simple explanation, typhoon always considered as interceptor in their homeground


----------



## Raduga

https://autotekno.sindonews.com/rea...-pastikan-pindad-tak-kantongi-izin-1595333252

*Maung Pakai Mesin Hilux, Toyota Pastikan Pindad Tak Kantongi Izin*

*




*
*JAKARTA* - Polemik yang melibatkan *PT Pindad dan PT Toyota *Astra Motor terkait kendaraan rantis ' Taktis' si Maung yang menggunakan mesin Hilux terus menggelinding. *Usut punya usut* ternyata TAM selaku pemegang merek Toyota di Indonesia tidak dimengeluarkan izin terkait penggunaan mesin Hilux di Maung.

Head of Media Relation Toyota-Astra Motor Aska Dimas menegaskan TAM sebagai pemegang merek Toyota di Indonesia tidak mengetahui bahwa mesin Hilux digunakan di Maung.

'' Sejauh ini, mereka 'Pindad' tidak mengajukan izin ke TAM, tapi kita akan cek terkait hal ini, pasalnya Pindad kan berada di Bandung, kita akan koordinasi dengan pihak Toyota di Jawa Barat,'' tutur Dimas kepada *SINDOnews *Selasa 21/7/2020.
*BACA JUGA - Indonesia Belum Punya Pabrik Mesin, Alasan Pindad Comot Mesin Toyota*

Dimas menegaskan pada prisipnya Toyota siap membantu Pemerintah jika memang dibutuhkan. '' Toyota pada prinsipnya siap membantu jika negara membutuhkan, apalagi itu berkaitan dengan perkembangan otomotif nasional, Toyota siap membantu,'' tegas Dimas.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## san.geuk

Gen3115 said:


> To be fair they still learn and even contribute into the program, but from what I heard they're not getting their worth for 20% of the stake in the program and for 20% don't get you much in the first place. I am aware of the SoKor defence page on facebook and put it this way, if both Indonesian insiders and the South Korean defence page who has connections are saying the same thing about the program, why are some people still putting a lot of faith in this program?
> 
> To be honest, I still hope the government wakes up and make up their mind about this, but they can't because of the risk of pulling out (arbitration, cancellation fees, etc). I'm hoping they at least renegotiate for a better deal at the very least before manufacturing of KFX starts in 2026 (if all goes smoothly)





Indos said:


> I dont know with TOT but PTDI will absolutely get valuable design experience while working in KFX/IFX program. We will get blue print that will also be valuable if we want to make similar program in the future with Indonesia as senior partner. This is how we can make N 250 after JV with Cassa in CN 235 program. N 219 is also easier to be design after we get experience producing NC 212 under license.
> 
> About our contribution, dont trust fanboys opinion but rather listen to what people behind the program said. I still remember Indonesian Head engineer for KFX/IFX said that in the first time Korean dont believe with Indonesian engineers capability but as Indonesian engineers proves otherwise during the R&D and then Korean start to believe Indonesian engineers. He said that Max Take off ratio for example used Indonesian opinion and there was debate with Korean engineer at that time. It was stated in Angkasa if I am not mistaken. And it was before 2015.
> 
> We can see more information if we use Google, and there are more than 100 Indonesian engineers there and this is what we can get from Linkedin from just one engineer and he is quite young.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I dont want to show the name as it is related to my Linkedin connection.
> 
> My responsibility in KFX/IFX Program is about doing experimentation in the field of Aerodynamics especially Wind Tunnel & Water Tunnel Test.
> What we do here are:
> - Making accurate model for testing.
> - Making data acquisition and data processing program for force & moment and pressure test.
> - Preparing aerodynamics flow visualization test.
> - Validating Test Result.
> 
> Starting June 2019, I have been assigned to Program Management Office at KFX/IFX Program to handle:
> - Project Plan and Control of Aircraft Development Section at Program Integration Management.
> - Industrial Liaison at Industrial Collaboration.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> More view from Anne Kusmayanti, Head of Ministry of Defense Reseach and the one who is responsible with KFX/IFX program.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> In making the prototype of the multi-fighter aircraft, according to Head of the Ministry of Defense's Research and Development Agency Anne Kusmayati, PTDI will make wings, boosters at the bottom of the wing and tail.
> 
> Work on KF-X / IF-X fighter jets will be centered in Sacheon, South Gyeongsang Province, South Korea, the city which is the headquarters and main factory of Korea Aerospace Industries.
> 
> A total of 200 Indonesian engineers have gradually departed for Sacheon for one or two years. At first they will design the aircraft design. The engineers will also participate in designing all aircraft components.
> 
> Of the total workers of the two countries involved in the making of KF-X / IF-X, 30 percent are more from Indonesia and the majority of the rest are from South Korea. This is also the reason for making aircraft centered on Sacheon, not in Indonesia.
> 
> The proportion of more than 30 percent of Indonesian engineers involved in working on the KF-X / IF-X actually increased from the original amount of 20 percent. The addition of Indonesian workers occurred as time went by cultivation.
> 
> "It signifies that Indonesian engineers count on Korea. There is even a work package whose technology is only owned by Indonesians. He is a doctor from ITB (Bandung Institute of Technology), the only one who has inlight design capabilities. So Korea does not take Indonesia lightly, "Anne said.
> 
> https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...ur-ri-buatan-sendiri-mengangkasa-9-tahun-lagi
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



we share our knowlage and experiance to contribute but then why we still can't access their technology, that's is my concern, if the reason is we just pay 20% of the project as a junior partner, meanwhile they reject bigger offer from Turkey for equal partner is it this whole thing become an akal-akalan korsel to reduce their kfx production cost? in one side they wanted an achievement for their country, but they need reduce the production cost so they get Indonesia as their junior partner, they believe PT DI engeeners just a newbie in aerospace industry, apparantly they wrong, our engeeners better than they thought, so we ask for more technological share for that 20% contribution apparantly they reject our request, so the rest that happen today, we haven't pay our share yet..

this is just my assumtion



Raduga said:


> https://autotekno.sindonews.com/rea...-pastikan-pindad-tak-kantongi-izin-1595333252
> 
> *Maung Pakai Mesin Hilux, Toyota Pastikan Pindad Tak Kantongi Izin*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAKARTA* - Polemik yang melibatkan *PT Pindad dan PT Toyota *Astra Motor terkait kendaraan rantis ' Taktis' si Maung yang menggunakan mesin Hilux terus menggelinding. *Usut punya usut* ternyata TAM selaku pemegang merek Toyota di Indonesia tidak dimengeluarkan izin terkait penggunaan mesin Hilux di Maung.
> 
> Head of Media Relation Toyota-Astra Motor Aska Dimas menegaskan TAM sebagai pemegang merek Toyota di Indonesia tidak mengetahui bahwa mesin Hilux digunakan di Maung.
> 
> '' Sejauh ini, mereka 'Pindad' tidak mengajukan izin ke TAM, tapi kita akan cek terkait hal ini, pasalnya Pindad kan berada di Bandung, kita akan koordinasi dengan pihak Toyota di Jawa Barat,'' tutur Dimas kepada *SINDOnews *Selasa 21/7/2020.
> *BACA JUGA - Indonesia Belum Punya Pabrik Mesin, Alasan Pindad Comot Mesin Toyota*
> 
> Dimas menegaskan pada prisipnya Toyota siap membantu Pemerintah jika memang dibutuhkan. '' Toyota pada prinsipnya siap membantu jika negara membutuhkan, apalagi itu berkaitan dengan perkembangan otomotif nasional, Toyota siap membantu,'' tegas Dimas.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



for 500 units, it would be stupid if Toyota reject it


----------



## nufix

san.geuk said:


> for 500 units, it would be stupid if Toyota reject it



Still, apparently PINDAD still posses the karoseri mentality where you can just create a "new" car with bits of other vehicles. When ANOA was developed, did they consult with Renault? As far as I know, the license to use the engine actually came later after PINDAD was committed to mass producing ANOA.


----------



## Nike

san.geuk said:


> we share our knowlage and experiance to contribute but then why we still can't access their technology, that's is my concern, if the reason is we just pay 20% of the project as a junior partner, meanwhile they reject bigger offer from Turkey for equal partner is it this whole thing become an akal-akalan korsel to reduce their kfx production cost? in one side they wanted an achievement for their country, but they need reduce the production cost so they get Indonesia as their junior partner, they believe PT DI engeeners just a newbie in aerospace industry, apparantly they wrong, our engeeners better than they thought, so we ask for more technological share for that 20% contribution apparantly they reject our request, so the rest that happen today, we haven't pay our share yet..
> 
> this is just my assumtion
> 
> 
> 
> for 500 units, it would be stupid if Toyota reject it



Total sales of Hilux reach number Ten thousand in Indonesia, 500 actually peanuts. But they will not find trouble over it as it is our defense program, initiate by the Army and had been given green light by MoD (and along with scores of active generals behind them) and Toyota as business entity must known with whom they not messed up in this country if they still want to conduct business with peace in mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

I think PINDAD and Toyota can resolve this issue, no biggie.
Toyota need to maintain their public image, those that backing maung is not just oknum any more but bigger than that, I think Toyota don't want to be digoyang by them, putting pressure on Toyota also not good for our image when we try to lure more investment from abroad. 

_'' Toyota pada prinsipnya siap membantu jika negara membutuhkan, apalagi itu berkaitan dengan perkembangan otomotif nasional, Toyota siap membantu,''_
Yup no biggie.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> I think PINDAD and Toyota can resolve this issue, no biggie.
> Toyota need to maintain their public image, those that backing maung is not just oknum any more but bigger than that, I think Toyota don't want to be digoyang by them, putting pressure on Toyota also not good for our image when we try to lure more investment from abroad.
> 
> _'' Toyota pada prinsipnya siap membantu jika negara membutuhkan, apalagi itu berkaitan dengan perkembangan otomotif nasional, Toyota siap membantu,''_
> Yup no biggie.



Yup, it is not oknum scale but had become National defense program, Toyota i think will keep silent over it and put a smiling face even when PINDAD and MoD not saying anything anymore.


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Anyone want to grab Abrams? They can use bio diesel apparently


There's plan for additional MBT's actually, the original plan is to procure additional MBT's in MEF phase II, but apparently we don't have Minister of Defence back then


san.geuk said:


> welcome to our page,
> 
> thats perhaps the simple explanation, typhoon always considered as interceptor in their homeground


Because that's the plan, Interceptor SQ for Kohanudnas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Yup, it is not oknum scale but had become National defense program, Toyota i think will keep silent over it and put a smiling face even when PINDAD and MoD not saying anything anymore.
> 
> View attachment 653323
> View attachment 653324


Point number 5.
He he BOI...
What is possible defense industry collaboration with them? Or Technology that we can/should obtain from them through ToT?

After cooperation with SK and TR lets see what we can get with this cooperation with Ukraine.


----------



## Kansel

NEKONEKO said:


> Point number 5.
> He he BOI...
> What is possible defense industry collaboration with them? Or Technology that we can/should obtain from them through ToT?
> 
> After cooperation with SK and TR lets see what we can get with this cooperation with Ukraine.


If I'm not wrong, there's ongoing Missile projects cooperation with Ukraine. I don't know the exact thing too bad.


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> If I'm not wrong, there's ongoing Missile projects cooperation with Ukraine. I don't know the exact thing too bad.


we could acquire or even license produce (with TOT of course) motor sich MS-400 engine which implemented on their latest neptune Anti ship missile for our cruise missile development .
http://www.motorsich.com/eng/products/aircraft/tde/ms400/


----------



## joesatriyono

san.geuk said:


> welcome to our page,
> 
> thats perhaps the simple explanation, typhoon always considered as interceptor in their homeground



so this is my opinion, now we have very urgent need for this skadron 14 interceptor, while procuring new aircraft will take at least 3-4 year after deal signed, put rafale for india and su-35 for egypt as example. so, this 15 unit of EF thing are big deal, i know, upgrading to tranche 3 will be ridiculously expensive but we don't need to upgrade this plane up to that point, we can just put this up to tranche 2 block 10 for example, specification wise, this upgrade will be more less same specification as our f-16 falcon star upgrade, which can be done by our technician. it's still expensive tho, but this can be our stop gap if we really want to learn f 35-viper-IFX cross-platform weapon interconnectedness



Kansel said:


> There's plan for additional MBT's actually, the original plan is to procure additional MBT's in MEF phase II, but apparently we don't have Minister of Defence back then
> 
> Because that's the plan, Interceptor SQ for Kohanudnas



kohanudnas? so they will have "their own" squadron? i thought this guy that will operate SAM system?


----------



## Kansel

joesatriyono said:


> kohanudnas? so they will have "their own" squadron? i thought this guy that will operate SAM system?


Yes, they want to revive Wing 300 sq, the plan for this appeared around 2014, even tho i thought the plan was scrapped
https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.anta...udnas-tni-sangat-perlukan-pesawat-buru-sergap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

joesatriyono said:


> so this is my opinion, now we have very urgent need for this skadron 14 interceptor, while procuring new aircraft will take at least 3-4 year after deal signed, put rafale for india and su-35 for egypt as example. so, this 15 unit of EF thing are big deal, i know, upgrading to tranche 3 will be ridiculously expensive but we don't need to upgrade this plane up to that point, we can just put this up to tranche 2 block 10 for example, specification wise, this upgrade will be more less same specification as our f-16 falcon star upgrade, which can be done by our technician. it's still expensive tho, but this can be our stop gap if we really want to learn f 35-viper-IFX cross-platform weapon interconnectedness
> 
> 
> 
> kohanudnas? so they will have "their own" squadron? i thought this guy that will operate SAM system?


the next long range SAM and anti ballistic missile procurement project most likely going to be given under the responsibility of army , some source said it will be under Kodam arhanud or Kostrad will create new unit for this .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

It seems that the Exocet is removed during the repair.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami




----------



## Gundala

joesatriyono said:


> so this is my opinion, now we have very urgent need for this skadron 14 interceptor, while procuring new aircraft will take at least 3-4 year after deal signed, put rafale for india and su-35 for egypt as example. so, this 15 unit of EF thing are big deal, i know, upgrading to tranche 3 will be ridiculously expensive but we don't need to upgrade this plane up to that point, we can just put this up to tranche 2 block 10 for example, specification wise, this upgrade will be more less same specification as our f-16 falcon star upgrade, which can be done by our technician. it's still expensive tho, but this can be our stop gap if we really want to learn f 35-viper-IFX cross-platform weapon interconnectedness



I understand your point. But introducing new fighter platform and not intended to add some more in a future really make this Typhoon more expensive to maintain. And how long does it take to upgrade to tranch 2 for all 15 of them? 1-2 years? And how long does it take for Pilot and technicians to be trained before that low tranche typhoon able to perform at it best? How much is needed to build infrastructure and parts for it? Unless we are going to take some more typhoon with the the same tranche/block in a future then this purchase is not right.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Point number 5.
> He he BOI...
> What is possible defense industry collaboration with them? Or Technology that we can/should obtain from them through ToT?
> 
> After cooperation with SK and TR lets see what we can get with this cooperation with Ukraine.



Ukraina actually quite advanced in engine technology, starting from Fighter engines, rocket engine, marine engines and so on. Even Turkey and South Korean is several step lacking in some key engine technology compared to Ukraina

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

The more I read all of your comments, the more I hope that we just take F15c and upgrade it to something like jietai's F15 JSI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

US NAVY SEALS, TNI AL KOPASKA and ROKN UDT/SEALS






Brimob Wolf unit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto and his delegation held a meeting with the Turkish Defense Industry Directorate.

At the meeting, sides exchanged views on cooperation and export issues in various fields, especially UAVs, marine and land vehicles.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285963003620360192

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raduga

dBSPL said:


> Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto and his delegation held a meeting with the Turkish Defense Industry Directorate.
> 
> At the meeting, sides exchanged views on cooperation and export issues in various fields, especially UAVs, marine and land vehicles.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285963003620360192


looks like your post are limited to follower of the account , try to screenshot it with snipping tool instead .


----------



## dBSPL

Raduga said:


> looks like your post are limited to follower of the account , try to screenshot it with snipping tool instead .


I don't know why the tweet was just removed. Photos related to the meeting:









edit: Ismail Demir re-shared this news, on his personal twitter account.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285964562823512066

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

dBSPL said:


> I don't know why the tweet was just removed. Photos related to the meeting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Ismail Demir re-shared this news, on his personal twitter account.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285964562823512066




Looks like he is very Euro centric, after Austria now Turkey next maybe Germany and France. Prabowo looks like prefer Turkey Germany Made Submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

As two emerging powers, which of industrial and high-tech capabilities continue to increase rapidly; Indonesia and Turkey's possible defense industry cooperations have much more potential than anyone predicted.

Frankly, I believe that the agendas under consideration are wider than the submarine issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Alex898

umigami said:


>


after watching this, I got the impression that Mrs. Connie thinks that Pak Prabowo doesnt know how to do his job. she said that before Prabowo decided to look out for typhoon, he need to consult to Kasau first, to talk about what TNI AU need. I think, of course Mr. Prabowo did that already, he is the MoD for God's sake. does she hate Prabowo or what ? the thing is, its not the first time he critize MoD this way.


----------



## Raduga

Alex898 said:


> after watching this, I got the impression that Mrs. Connie thinks that Pak Prabowo doesnt know how to do his job. she said that before Prabowo decided to look out for typhoon, he need to consult to Kasau first, to talk about what TNI AU need. I think, of course Mr. Prabowo did that already, he is the MoD for God's sake. does she hate Prabowo or what ? the thing is, its not the first time he critize MoD this way.


i rarely know about connie tbh , i think i remember her when she was trying to defend the AW-101 case , and belittle the super puma instead (though we decide to move forward with their new family H225M Caracal) .


----------



## Chestnut

Alex898 said:


> after watching this, I got the impression that Mrs. Connie thinks that Pak Prabowo doesnt know how to do his job. she said that before Prabowo decided to look out for typhoon, he need to consult to Kasau first, to talk about what TNI AU need. I think, of course Mr. Prabowo did that already, he is the MoD for God's sake. does she hate Prabowo or what ? the thing is, its not the first time he critize MoD this way.


Did you see that one clip of the soldier shooting the SS1 and then the magazine falls off? Pindad quality at its finest.

About 1:28

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

With this situation, tension between US and China (probably) will be higher than ever. We must prepare for any worst cases.
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ton-consulate-top-editor-hu-says?srnd=premium


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> With this situation, tension between US and China (probably) will be higher than ever. We must prepare for any worst cases.
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ton-consulate-top-editor-hu-says?srnd=premium



Sure, we should arming to the teeth since Ten years ago but we are doing nothing right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alex898

Chestnut said:


> Did you see that one clip of the soldier shooting the SS1 and then the magazine falls off? Pindad quality at its finest.
> 
> About 1:28


so, this implies that we should be more careful about procuring local arm products like maung, because we need to make sure the quality first ? and Prabowo need to make sure the quality of maung before buying in bulk ? how does that implies Prabowo doesnt know his job as menhan ?
am I getting it right or you meant something else ?


----------



## Chestnut

There's no big meaning behind it, I'm just making fun of the fact that Pindad quality is questionable at best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> There's no big meaning behind it, I'm just making fun of the fact that Pindad quality is questionable at best.



They Made slight improvement lately, not much though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

Swipe for more pics.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kooppyyy

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Gw ya terkadang takjub sama Passus kita, night jump and NOD is nowhere to be seen, kalo giliran parade baru pada di pasang semua wkwkwkw


----------



## Nike

kooppyyy said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Gw ya terkadang takjub sama Passus kita, night jump and NOD is nowhere to be seen, kalo giliran parade baru pada di pasang semua wkwkwkw



Kalo dipake pas latihan gitu takut rusak doi, LoL.


----------



## Ruhnama

kooppyyy said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> Gw ya terkadang takjub sama Passus kita, night jump and NOD is nowhere to be seen, kalo giliran parade baru pada di pasang semua wkwkwkw


But they carry bren 805 kwkwkw



Nike said:


> Ukraina actually quite advanced in engine technology, starting from Fighter engines, rocket engine, marine engines and so on. Even Turkey and South Korean is several step lacking in some key engine technology compared to Ukraina
> 
> View attachment 653356
> View attachment 653357
> View attachment 653358
> View attachment 653359


Turkey is buy ukraine engine for their proven drone.
Doosan make tank engine but not reliable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Chestnut said:


> Did you see that one clip of the soldier shooting the SS1 and then the magazine falls off? Pindad quality at its finest.
> 
> About 1:28



More like the soldier doesnt properly insert the magazine into the rifle body.

SS2 V1 Pindad test






SS2 V5 shooting






I have asked one Indonesian ex soldier about his experience using SS2, he just complain about the recoil to me. If I am not mistaken he used SS2 V1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Being-Art

Indos said:


> More like the soldier doesnt properly insert the magazine into the rifle body.
> 
> SS2 V1 Pindad test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS2 V5 shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have asked one Indonesian ex soldier about his experience using SS2, he just complain about the recoil to me. If I am not mistaken he used SS2 V1.


SS2's Buttstock is similar with SS1, so when fired, it will be felt on the shoulder. To overcome this, SS1 and SS2 must require folded and retractable Buttstock, and this should also be the standard for SS2 rifles late production

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nike said:


> US NAVY SEALS, TNI AL KOPASKA and ROKN UDT/SEALS
> 
> View attachment 653363
> 
> 
> Brimob Wolf unit
> View attachment 653367
> View attachment 653366
> View attachment 653365
> View attachment 653364


I got this feeling that Polri infantry recently got better gear than average TNI soldier these days, perhaps cause Polri budget is nearing that of TNI but with much less necessities, so they could spend more money "per-capita" for their soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> I got this feeling that Polri infantry recently got better gear than average TNI soldier these days, perhaps cause Polri budget is nearing that of TNI but with much less necessities, so they could spend more money "per-capita" for their soldiers.



Let alone for Brimob even units like Sabhara got adequate gears and equipment
Unit Sabhara

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

Alex898 said:


> so, this implies that we should be more careful about procuring local arm products like maung, because we need to make sure the quality first ? and Prabowo need to make sure the quality of maung before buying in bulk ? how does that implies Prabowo doesnt know his job as menhan ?
> am I getting it right or you meant something else ?


Well he has some recorded track as being lose canon in the past. And looking at the Indonesian alutsista purchase history there were/are also some "weird" assets acquisition that is/was not "approved" by the designated matra. So yeah, Cornie has a good reason to question it. Its nothing personal.


----------



## kooppyyy

There's few interesting comments from the parliament members in the Tempo newspapers regarding potential sales of Austria's Typhoon, especially from Lord TBH and Dave Laksono.

https://koran.tempo.co/read/nasiona...REGWJJ3RQBIq2dfS-XeHbR0HoldcMh75itjAomRiHxyrM



TBH said:


> Sejumlah anggota Komisi Pertahanan Dewan Perwakilan Rakyat menyatakan penolakannya terhadap rencana Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto membeli pesawat tempur bekas asal Austria. Pembelian pesawat tempur jenis Eurofighter Thypoon itu dianggap berisiko merusak peta jalan kerja sama pembuatan pesawat tempur dengan Korea Selatan.
> 
> Anggota Komisi Pertahanan dari Fraksi Partai Demokrasi Indonesia Perjuangan, Tubagus Hasanuddin, menyatakan pemerintah Indonesia berpotensi diembargo sejumlah negara jika meneruskan ambisi membeli pesawat bekas dari Austria. "Kita sedang merintis prototype pesawat tempur melalui kerja sama KFX/IFX (Korea Fighter Xperiment/Indonesia Fighter Xperiment) yang seharusnya bisa dikembangkan," ucap Hasanuddin kepada


So TBH said apparently we are at risk of being embargo if the purchase goes ahead? What and how exactly? Does anybody know?



Dave Laksono said:


> Anggota Komisi Pertahanan dari Fraksi Partai Golkar, Dave Laksono, menyatakan pembelian pesawat bekas tersebut baru wacana dan belum masuk Rencana Strategis Kementerian Pertahanan 2020. "Itu masih dalam penjajakan. Pesawat itu didapatkan nyaris gratis, tapi perlu di upgrade, seperti mesinnya, kemampuan tempur, dan dilihat kelayakan pakainya sejauh mana, kata dia.
> Meski demikian, setiap pembelian alutsista mensyaratkan transfer teknologi ke Indonesia. Hal ini untuk mendukung rencana kemandirian pertahanan di Indonesia. Jika hal itu ada, pembelian pesawat tempur bekas bisa dilakukan, tentunya atas persetujuan parlemen. DPR juga perlu melihat teknis klausul kerja sama jual-beli antara Indonesia dan Austria. &ldquo;Yang terpenting hal itu tidak menyebabkan kerugian negara,&rdquo; kata dia.


 According to Dave Laksono, the 15 Typhoon could be acquired "almost free" however, an upgrade program is needed. So this confirms a few things. Firstly, the airframe is indeed being available very cheap. Secondly, we do plan to implement upgrade program on the aircraft, perhaps similar to Spain's program if the purchase were to go-ahead. And thirdly, DI will need to be involved, along with Airbus, for the purchase to go ahead.



Ruhnama said:


> But they carry bren 805 kwkwkw


 That reminds me, I rarely spot our SF carrying LMG on exercise. 


Nike said:


> Kalo dipake pas latihan gitu takut rusak doi, LoL.


LOL I'm just thankful that this past couple of years the standard personal equipment for our premium units have greatly improved, hopefully, it will get upgraded even more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joesatriyono

Kansel said:


> Yes, they want to revive Wing 300 sq, the plan for this appeared around 2014, even tho i thought the plan was scrapped
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.anta...udnas-tni-sangat-perlukan-pesawat-buru-sergap



idk for sure but this sqn doctrine are looks like soviet-russian with their MiG 25-31, which was dedicated interceptor, while we now seems like "berkiblat" to western doctrine with multirole aircraft, but idk for sure about this



Raduga said:


> the next long range SAM and anti ballistic missile procurement project most likely going to be given under the responsibility of army , some source said it will be under Kodam arhanud or Kostrad will create new unit for this .



wait, the radar operator are kohanudnas but the missile operator are kostrad? that's two different chain of command. i still understand if it's fall to arhanud coz they will have "regimental" size radar, but kostrad?



Gundala said:


> I understand your point. But introducing new fighter platform and not intended to add some more in a future really make this Typhoon more expensive to maintain. And how long does it take to upgrade to tranch 2 for all 15 of them? 1-2 years? And how long does it take for Pilot and technicians to be trained before that low tranche typhoon able to perform at it best? How much is needed to build infrastructure and parts for it? Unless we are going to take some more typhoon with the the same tranche/block in a future then this purchase is not right.



how long to take EF from signed to ready combat? i don't know but surely be faster than new aircraft. the future of this EF and Su-27 are same, use them up until end of their life time, which is maybe about 2040-ish while Su-27 up about 2030-ish. let's be fair in this case, with all the rapid advancing technology, we surely need f-35 to fill this role but we not ready yet.
so i think the most viable option are force this Su-27 up to his retirement and replace it with F-35, and because we only use second hand EF, they can be retired relatively fast, then do the same, replace it with F-35. yeah i know this is just opinion, but come on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

kooppyyy said:


> So TBH said apparently we are at risk of being embargo if the purchase goes ahead? What and how exactly? Does anybody know?


_Indonesia berpotensi diembargo sejumlah negara_
Well, several country is involved in the EF project after all.
Tetep aja potensi embargo selalu ada mau beli senjatanya dari mana, karena yang ada itu ya kepetingan abadi bukan teman abadi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Whizzack

joesatriyono said:


> how long to take EF from signed to ready combat? i don't know but surely be faster than new aircraft.



Likely depends on the level of overhaul and upgrade work done on the aircraft.. If it's a complete up-to-tranche 3 level upgrade then it can easily take 2 - 3 years... I think it's going to take at least a similar amount of time to when we get our F16 block 52ID... Although it might take longer if the upgrade work is done in PTDI facilities instead of EADS facilities..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ardezzo

NEKONEKO said:


> _Indonesia berpotensi diembargo sejumlah negara_
> Well, several country is involved in the EF project after all.
> Tetep aja potensi embargo selalu ada mau beli senjatanya dari mana, karena yang ada itu ya kepetingan abadi bukan teman abadi.



melihat potensi konflik yg ada, paling mungkin dan dekat itu LCS
berarti senjata yg paling mungkin kena embargo itu justru buatan PRC and Ruskiye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

joesatriyono said:


> wait, the radar operator are kohanudnas but the missile operator are kostrad? that's two different chain of command. i still understand if it's fall to arhanud coz they will have "regimental" size radar, but kostrad?


that was what my source told , maybe there's some relation to the new Koopsudnas .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

ardezzo said:


> Ruskiye


Nah IMO its US and European that have higher possibility to slap embargoes on us for now.


----------



## Chestnut

kooppyyy said:


> So TBH said apparently we are at risk of being embargo if the purchase goes ahead? What and how exactly? Does anybody know?


Pretty sure he's talking out of his *** and is misconstruing the Su-35 with the Typhoons.


----------



## Indos

What it mean with TBH statements is that we should prioritize KFX/IFX program as the first step to reach independency, rather than buying imported fighter that can be embargoed and jeopardize KFX/IFX program. KFX still use many Western subsystem so it can be embargoed as well, but at least it is the step required to achieve independency in the future.

https://koran.tempo.co/read/nasiona...REGWJJ3RQBIq2dfS-XeHbR0HoldcMh75itjAomRiHxyrM

Relatively similar opinion with me.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sejumlah anggota Komisi Pertahanan Dewan Perwakilan Rakyat menyatakan penolakannya terhadap rencana Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto membeli pesawat tempur bekas asal Austria. Pembelian pesawat tempur jenis Eurofighter Thypoon itu dianggap berisiko merusak peta jalan kerja sama pembuatan pesawat tempur dengan Korea Selatan.

Anggota Komisi Pertahanan dari Fraksi Partai Demokrasi Indonesia Perjuangan, Tubagus Hasanuddin, menyatakan pemerintah Indonesia berpotensi diembargo sejumlah negara jika meneruskan ambisi membeli pesawat bekas dari Austria. "Kita sedang merintis prototype pesawat tempur melalui kerja sama KFX/IFX (Korea Fighter Xperiment/Indonesia Fighter Xperiment) yang seharusnya bisa dikembangkan," ucap Hasanuddin kepada


----------



## Chestnut

Indos said:


> More like the soldier doesnt properly insert the magazine into the rifle body.
> 
> SS2 V1 Pindad test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS2 V5 shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have asked one Indonesian ex soldier about his experience using SS2, he just complain about the recoil to me. If I am not mistaken he used SS2 V1.


If you ever spent a significant amount of time around Pindad firearms, you'd know they are inherently terribly made copies. The problem with Pindad is QC. The soldiers I worked with with were pretty glad that the guns I was installing on the Leopards were American made 240's instead of Pindad made MAG's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Chestnut said:


> >imagine being this obsessed about me



Nope. He merely attacking your stance, because procurement transparency is hurting his interest rather directly (if you get my gist here)


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Indos said:


> What it mean with TBH statements is that we should prioritize KFX/IFX program as the first step to reach independency, rather than buying imported fighter that can be embargoed and jeopardize KFX/IFX program. KFX still use many Western subsystem so it can be embargoed as well, but at least it is the step required to achieve independency in the future.
> 
> https://koran.tempo.co/read/nasiona...REGWJJ3RQBIq2dfS-XeHbR0HoldcMh75itjAomRiHxyrM
> 
> Relatively similar opinion with me.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sejumlah anggota Komisi Pertahanan Dewan Perwakilan Rakyat menyatakan penolakannya terhadap rencana Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto membeli pesawat tempur bekas asal Austria. Pembelian pesawat tempur jenis Eurofighter Thypoon itu dianggap berisiko merusak peta jalan kerja sama pembuatan pesawat tempur dengan Korea Selatan.
> 
> Anggota Komisi Pertahanan dari Fraksi Partai Demokrasi Indonesia Perjuangan, Tubagus Hasanuddin, menyatakan pemerintah Indonesia berpotensi diembargo sejumlah negara jika meneruskan ambisi membeli pesawat bekas dari Austria. "Kita sedang merintis prototype pesawat tempur melalui kerja sama KFX/IFX (Korea Fighter Xperiment/Indonesia Fighter Xperiment) yang seharusnya bisa dikembangkan," ucap Hasanuddin kepada


DPR RI kagak mau EF sekenan..
Mau nya rafale buka bungkus..
Sales rafale lumayan strong jg di senayan..


----------



## san.geuk

mejikuhibiu said:


> DPR RI kagak mau EF sekenan..
> Mau nya rafale buka bungkus..
> Sales rafale lumayan strong jg di senayan..



Don't really care about what airfighters we gonna buy, as long is worth for the money and tni au get their aircraft


----------



## Raduga

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...rabowo-lirik-pesawat-tanpa-awak-made-in-turki
*
Diam-Diam Prabowo Lirik Pesawat Tanpa Awak Made in Turki*

SHARE 





Foto: Menteri Pertahanan RI Prabowo Subianto saat berkunjung ke Turki (Twitter @IsmailDemirSSB)





*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Turki, Rabu (22/7/2020).

Informasi itu diketahui dari unggahan Ketua Presidensi Industri Pertahanan Republik Turki Ismail Demir di akun Twitter pribadinya @IsmailDemirSSB seperti dikutip CNBC Indonesia, Kamis (23/7/2020).

"Kami mengadakan pertemuan dengan Menteri Pertahanan Indonesia Prabowo Subianto dan delegasinya," tulis Ismail.

Dalam pertemuan itu, dia mengungkapkan kedua pihak bertukar pandangan tentang kerja sama di berbagai bidang, terutama alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) seperti pesawat tanpa awak (UAV/_Unmanned Aircraft Vehicle_) serta kendaraan tempur di laut.

Sebelumnya, Prabowo mengadakan kunjungan kerja ke Turki pada 27-29 November 2019. Saat itu, Prabowo juga bertemu Presiden Turki Recep Tayyip Erdogan.

Prabowo menyampaikan keinginan Indonesia memperkuat kerja sama pertahanan antara kedua negara. Sedangkan Erdogan menegaskan perhatian khusus Turki terhadap hubungannya dengan Indonesia, tidak terkecuali dalam kerja sama pertahanan.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
they're not satisfied with CH-4 ?


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...rabowo-lirik-pesawat-tanpa-awak-made-in-turki
> *
> Diam-Diam Prabowo Lirik Pesawat Tanpa Awak Made in Turki*
> 
> SHARE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Menteri Pertahanan RI Prabowo Subianto saat berkunjung ke Turki (Twitter @IsmailDemirSSB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Turki, Rabu (22/7/2020).
> 
> Informasi itu diketahui dari unggahan Ketua Presidensi Industri Pertahanan Republik Turki Ismail Demir di akun Twitter pribadinya @IsmailDemirSSB seperti dikutip CNBC Indonesia, Kamis (23/7/2020).
> 
> "Kami mengadakan pertemuan dengan Menteri Pertahanan Indonesia Prabowo Subianto dan delegasinya," tulis Ismail.
> 
> Dalam pertemuan itu, dia mengungkapkan kedua pihak bertukar pandangan tentang kerja sama di berbagai bidang, terutama alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) seperti pesawat tanpa awak (UAV/_Unmanned Aircraft Vehicle_) serta kendaraan tempur di laut.
> 
> Sebelumnya, Prabowo mengadakan kunjungan kerja ke Turki pada 27-29 November 2019. Saat itu, Prabowo juga bertemu Presiden Turki Recep Tayyip Erdogan.
> 
> Prabowo menyampaikan keinginan Indonesia memperkuat kerja sama pertahanan antara kedua negara. Sedangkan Erdogan menegaskan perhatian khusus Turki terhadap hubungannya dengan Indonesia, tidak terkecuali dalam kerja sama pertahanan.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> they're not satisfied with CH-4 ?



They are technology demonstrator only

Actually we need to broaden our view about UAV technology, as China and Turkey is the only one besides USA and Israel who had quite mature technology in this field. As not even European countries is on par with their


----------



## ardezzo

Raduga said:


> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...rabowo-lirik-pesawat-tanpa-awak-made-in-turki
> *
> Diam-Diam Prabowo Lirik Pesawat Tanpa Awak Made in Turki*
> 
> SHARE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Menteri Pertahanan RI Prabowo Subianto saat berkunjung ke Turki (Twitter @IsmailDemirSSB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Turki, Rabu (22/7/2020).
> 
> Informasi itu diketahui dari unggahan Ketua Presidensi Industri Pertahanan Republik Turki Ismail Demir di akun Twitter pribadinya @IsmailDemirSSB seperti dikutip CNBC Indonesia, Kamis (23/7/2020).
> 
> "Kami mengadakan pertemuan dengan Menteri Pertahanan Indonesia Prabowo Subianto dan delegasinya," tulis Ismail.
> 
> Dalam pertemuan itu, dia mengungkapkan kedua pihak bertukar pandangan tentang kerja sama di berbagai bidang, terutama alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) seperti pesawat tanpa awak (UAV/_Unmanned Aircraft Vehicle_) serta kendaraan tempur di laut.
> 
> Sebelumnya, Prabowo mengadakan kunjungan kerja ke Turki pada 27-29 November 2019. Saat itu, Prabowo juga bertemu Presiden Turki Recep Tayyip Erdogan.
> 
> Prabowo menyampaikan keinginan Indonesia memperkuat kerja sama pertahanan antara kedua negara. Sedangkan Erdogan menegaskan perhatian khusus Turki terhadap hubungannya dengan Indonesia, tidak terkecuali dalam kerja sama pertahanan.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> they're not satisfied with CH-4 ?



because of something like this? 
https://www.indiatoday.in/news-anal...ch4-falling-from-the-skies-1694834-2020-06-28


----------



## Nike

ardezzo said:


> because of something like this?
> https://www.indiatoday.in/news-anal...ch4-falling-from-the-skies-1694834-2020-06-28



Is quite possible, as Prabowo looks like prefer quality first


----------



## JCMan

trishna_amṛta said:


> Nope. He merely attacking your stance, because procurement transparency is hurting his interest rather directly (if you get my gist here)



What is my interest exactly? I thought I've made it pretty clear that my interest doesn't include foreign defense companies, and neither the local ones for that matter. 

Yes, I'm against any simplistic and non factual notions about how arms and military equipment from a certain bloc are always superior than others while providing absolutely no verifiable technical or non technical details other than conjectures and mere claims "because I said so, and what I said is always right because I'm in the loop and I know things".


----------



## JCMan

Chestnut said:


> So you're saying we should just buy them instead of potentially assemble them here?
> 
> Ans you do know that the Air Force wants to upgrade the T/A-50 to the F/A-50 right?



I was under the impression that South Korea was looking for a partner in the KFX program and they invited us to join, and then our answer should be "no thanks, we wanted to produce your F/A-50 locally instead"? Are we looking for aircraft design technology or aircraft manufacturing technology? Because I was also under the impression that PT DI have been working with Airbus for quite some time now on how to manufacture and assemble aircraft.

And AFAIK the Air Force did not intend to upgrade the T/A-50 to the F/A-50 standard, they only wanted to install radars so that our current radarless T-50s can be called as a fully fledged T/A-50.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## san.geuk

MoD potentialy breaking the constitution, if he insist buy secondhand tyhoon, that's what some member of komisi 1 said, because the contitution said the deal should be include trade-return, offset and local content at least 85%

https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...rabowo-langgar-uu-jika-beli-jet-typhoon-bekas

this also makes me wonder how many percentage offset and local content in our kfx, if sokor fail to give indonesia access for the local component, offset or local assembly below the constitution requirment, if we continue this will be potentially breaking our constitution

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

mejikuhibiu said:


> DPR RI kagak mau EF sekenan..
> Mau nya rafale buka bungkus..
> Sales rafale lumayan strong jg di senayan..


Was this actually his strategy?
"Mau Rafale, ya anggarannya ditambah dong...?! wkwkwkw.... "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gen3115

If the DPR is still very concerned about embargo and sanctions and/or just want something different from the established US-made jet fighters other than the Su-35 then the Rafale is the best and only other choice out there. During the 1999 East Timor embargo, France only enforced their arms embargo for less than a year compared to the US and UK who enforced their embargo until 2005. Also during the Aceh insurgency it was mostly French and Soviet-era equipment like the VAB and AMX and BTR's that were used at the time and the French didn't care that much. I don't want to sound like a sudden Francophile here, but we all know from the forums that there is a perception that US arms are usually restricted and Russian arms are cheap but hard to maintain and also a pain in the *** when it comes to logistics, but we rarely hear such problems with the French and their equipment also the French are relatively generous when it comes to offsets and ToT (example: H225M assembly, Anoa, Komodo, etc.). Plus France is just known to be relaxed regarding these issues, you can see how back then they even sold Mistral's to the Russians. The other advantage is basically with the Rafale you're getting a NATO western fighter that can datalink with other western systems with Link 16 for example without the same worries of sanctions and embargo when shit happens.

The down side with getting Rafales would be 1. Its going to be costly to train new pilots with a very unfamiliar platform 2. Rafale is only able to bring French/EU armaments unlike the Typhoon which is more flexible 3. You'd have to develop all the necessary Dassault infrastructure (all other Rafale operators are former/current Mirage 2000 operators).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Looks like they now carry standard three Magz on their carrier plate vest when in deployment. Tremendous improvement indeed

Should improve the cooperation between PINDAD and Theon so they open production line here and truly manufacturing their products here


----------



## Gundala

kooppyyy said:


> There's few interesting comments from the parliament members in the Tempo newspapers regarding potential sales of Austria's Typhoon, especially from Lord TBH and Dave Laksono.


Well, if you look at the comments from the parliament you have to know which party it came from. So far (from open source) members from Nasdem and PDIP have made statement disagreeing with this project. Golkar seems to be ok with it. This is where/how they political system works sometime, someone is releasing information to media then the politicians and other "elemen" commenting it. By doing this we would know who rejected/agree with the program, then the lobby start to smooth things out. I call this "test the water" and see which or what fish come out 



joesatriyono said:


> how long to take EF from signed to ready combat? i don't know but surely be faster than new aircraft. the future of this EF and Su-27 are same, use them up until end of their life time, which is maybe about 2040-ish while Su-27 up about 2030-ish. let's be fair in this case, with all the rapid advancing technology, we surely need f-35 to fill this role but we not ready yet.
> so i think the most viable option are force this Su-27 up to his retirement and replace it with F-35, and because we only use second hand EF, they can be retired relatively fast, then do the same, replace it with F-35. yeah i know this is just opinion, but come on


New member? Welcome man. I said that in comparison of getting another fighter from the shelf, the timeline is not that far comparing to EF (upgraded to tranche 2) specially if we decided to get Viper. I know its 2 different fighters but if we look for more numbers then Viper should be fine. And getting the Viper latest block will be a technology leap as it will be the first one with AESA etc. It also easier to adapt by pilot/technician not to mention the infrastructure. Having used EF Tranche 1 is also not an adavancement avionic wise. This offcourse will be different if we have plan to have more EF in a future, then its a good start to have 15 of them now regardless if we going to upgrade immediatly or not.

Now the question is are we going to have some more EF in the future? I said its a possibility. Then what you said will be right as we let the sukhoi phased out and replace by this EF. But you might be wrong about phasing out EF for F35. Europe while having F35, they still upgrading the EF so it can go side by side while filling each other gap and so must we if we decided to take the EF path. But this will most likely take KFX out of the equation. The hardest part is to get complete missile collection like what our sukhoi family have. We might have to get it from Europe/MBDA and its expensive, forget about getting advance missile from US as it would be hard.

Another interesting part if we take EF path is it might take F16Viper out of the equation as well. We might be pursuing F35 instead. So like most of european countries our future backbone would be EF and F35. Isnt that sweet? We still defirsify our arsenal by having Europe and US source and the current Europe geopolitic indicate that they want reduce their dependency to US military and trying to support their own made arsenal, just like how French trying to get rid of US components from their military arsenal so they can sell it more freely.

So if this the case whats the not so distant future of our fighter acquisition gonna look like? Looking at the leftover budget and the future alocation I think most likely we are going to get 15 EF and maybe 4 F35. Just a thought and wild prediction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Infantryman during Aceh conflict 2003

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gen3115

Gundala said:


> Well, if you look at the comments from the parliament you have to know which party it came from. So far (from open source) members from Nasdem and PDIP have made statement disagreeing with this project. Golkar seems to be ok with it. This is where/how they political system works sometime, someone is releasing information to media then the politicians and other "elemen" commenting it. By doing this we would know who rejected/agree with the program, then the lobby start to smooth things out. I call this "test the water" and see which or what fish come out
> 
> 
> New member? Welcome man. I said that in comparison of getting another fighter from the shelf, the timeline is not that far comparing to EF (upgraded to tranche 2) specially if we decided to get Viper. I know its 2 different fighters but if we look for more numbers the Viper should be fine. And getting the Viper latest block will be a technology leap as it will be the first one with AESA etc. It also easier to adapt by pilot/technician not to mention the infrastructure as we already have numbers of older one. So having used EF Tranche 1 is not an adavancement in avionic wise (compare to our Sukhoi/F16 block 52id) but rather just numbers/kinetic. This offcourse will be different if we have plan to have more EF in a future, then its a good start to have 15 of them now regardless if we going to upgrade immediatly or not.
> 
> Now the question is are we going to have some more EF in the future? I said its a possibility. Then what you said will be right as we let the sukhoi phased out and replace by this EF. But you might be wrong about phasing out EF for F35. Europe while having F35, they still upgrading the EF so it can go side by side while filling each other gap and so must we if we decided to take the EF path. But this will most likely take KFX out of the equation. The hardest part is to get complete missile collection like what our sukhoi family have. We might have to get it from Europe/MBDA and its expensive, forget about getting advance missile from US as it would be hard.
> 
> Another interesting part if we take EF path is it might take F16Viper out of the equation as well. We might be pursuing F35 instead. So like most of european countries our future backbone would be EF and F35. Isnt that sweet? We still defirsify our arsenal by having Europe and US source and the current Europe geopolitic indicate that they want reduce their independency to US military and trying to support their own made arsenal, just like how French trying to get rid of US components from their military arsenal so they can sell it more freely.
> 
> So if this the case whats the not so distant future of our fighter acquisition gonna look like? Looking at the leftover budget and the future alocation I think most likely we are going to get 15 EF and maybe 4 F35. Just a thought and wild prediction




I see the F-35 more as a gradual replacement for our F-16 fleet since the F-35 was meant to replace the F-16 anyway. I have a strong feeling they will gradually replace F-16 with F-35's starting with the oldest F-16AM/BM MLU jets and we're going to see F-35's alongside newer F-16's + F-5 replacement fighter for a while and for the 4 F-35 are you referring to this? https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...wo-mau-beli-4-jet-tempur-di-2021-sukhoi-su-35 I don't think we're going to get F-35's soon even though its inevitable to be honest, but is it possible that we might pull off something like Singapore does where they buy the first 4 aircrafts first before doing repeated orders?


----------



## Indos

According to our Korean friend, dr knowhow, that is FASS which is the laser guided assembly demonstrator. FASS is the name of the technique. FASS (Fuselage Automated Splice System)

A system that automatically puts together the separately assembled front and back bodies,
with the center fuselage in the middle, by providing the positioner with FWD, CRT, and AFT through LGV

Latest Video from KAI






KFX/IFX look like will be manufactured with advanced technic

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## joesatriyono

Gundala said:


> Well, if you look at the comments from the parliament you have to know which party it came from. So far (from open source) members from Nasdem and PDIP have made statement disagreeing with this project. Golkar seems to be ok with it. This is where/how they political system works sometime, someone is releasing information to media then the politicians and other "elemen" commenting it. By doing this we would know who rejected/agree with the program, then the lobby start to smooth things out. I call this "test the water" and see which or what fish come out
> 
> 
> New member? Welcome man. I said that in comparison of getting another fighter from the shelf, the timeline is not that far comparing to EF (upgraded to tranche 2) specially if we decided to get Viper. I know its 2 different fighters but if we look for more numbers then Viper should be fine. And getting the Viper latest block will be a technology leap as it will be the first one with AESA etc. It also easier to adapt by pilot/technician not to mention the infrastructure. Having used EF Tranche 1 is also not an adavancement avionic wise. This offcourse will be different if we have plan to have more EF in a future, then its a good start to have 15 of them now regardless if we going to upgrade immediatly or not.
> 
> Now the question is are we going to have some more EF in the future? I said its a possibility. Then what you said will be right as we let the sukhoi phased out and replace by this EF. But you might be wrong about phasing out EF for F35. Europe while having F35, they still upgrading the EF so it can go side by side while filling each other gap and so must we if we decided to take the EF path. But this will most likely take KFX out of the equation. The hardest part is to get complete missile collection like what our sukhoi family have. We might have to get it from Europe/MBDA and its expensive, forget about getting advance missile from US as it would be hard.
> 
> Another interesting part if we take EF path is it might take F16Viper out of the equation as well. We might be pursuing F35 instead. So like most of european countries our future backbone would be EF and F35. Isnt that sweet? We still defirsify our arsenal by having Europe and US source and the current Europe geopolitic indicate that they want reduce their dependency to US military and trying to support their own made arsenal, just like how French trying to get rid of US components from their military arsenal so they can sell it more freely.
> 
> So if this the case whats the not so distant future of our fighter acquisition gonna look like? Looking at the leftover budget and the future alocation I think most likely we are going to get 15 EF and maybe 4 F35. Just a thought and wild prediction


EF that can go with F-35? you mean project centurion and odin? i never think that we will become EF permanent user. i think, considering each sqn role (if we don't made another dedicated sqn or reactivated old one) the path will look like this

for multirole craft
hawk and F-16 = F-16v = IFX Block 3

for air superiority
Su-27 and EF = F-35

why IFX you may ask, because they designed to able to carry european stuff 
but hey, nice thought anyway


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> According to our Korean friend, dr knowhow, that is FASS which is the laser guided assembly demonstrator. FASS is the name of the technique. FASS (Fuselage Automated Splice System)
> 
> A system that automatically puts together the separately assembled front and back bodies,
> with the center fuselage in the middle, by providing the positioner with FWD, CRT, and AFT through LGV
> 
> Latest Video from KAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KFX/IFX look like will be manufactured with advanced technic



All i can see within this explanation video and pic it is Korean project and pride with their own advance technology and effort, there is no mention of Indonesia word even no mention of IFX word at all. Period


----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> All i can see within this explanation video and pic it is Korean project and pride with their own advance technology and effort, there is no mention of Indonesia word even no mention of IFX word at all. Period



Understandable after Jokowi never paid Indonesia financial contribution for the last several years.....

This is what happen in September 2019. CDR meeting. After the design has been completed.










http://bemil.chosun.com/nbrd/bbs/view.html?b_bbs_id=10040&pn=1&num=93826#none

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Gundala

Gen3115 said:


> I see the F-35 more as a gradual replacement for our F-16 fleet since the F-35 was meant to replace the F-16 anyway. I have a strong feeling they will gradually replace F-16 with F-35's starting with the oldest F-16AM/BM MLU jets and we're going to see F-35's alongside newer F-16's + F-5 replacement fighter for a while and for the 4 F-35 are you referring to this? https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...wo-mau-beli-4-jet-tempur-di-2021-sukhoi-su-35 I don't think we're going to get F-35's soon even though its inevitable to be honest, but is it possible that we might pull off something like Singapore does where they buy the first 4 aircrafts first before doing repeated orders?


Nothing is certain, but Im pretty sure SU35 is out of the equation already. As for the cnbcindonesia news; thats one of the open source I think related to the F35. Again its a political game locally and internationally, but if we compare to the EF news this one dont mention what type of fighter/airplane. So perhaps this news was released for comfirmation/support only for the parties related in the dealing room and more to selected international community. But looking from open source news few weeks ago there were official statement from Indonesia of their intention to acquire F35 right? So I assume that number is a match.
https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...ukhoi-indonesia-buka-peluang-beli-jet-f-35-as

Is it possible we pull it off like Singapore? Why not? The main concern about getting advance military assets from international stand point is it might disrupt region balance of power or being considered as a potential threat to neighboring country or region. Remember the Kilo submarine saga back then? Its one of the example of how region/neighbor react if we make an open and big move/plan.
https://www.smh.com.au/national/japan-concerned-at-new-subs-for-indonesia-20070906-gdr1jj.html

Getting 4 F35 + 15 used EF wont be much of a concern. Now put yourself in International point of view and read this imaginary news headline _"Indonesia get her hands on 15 Eurofighter typhoon and 32 F-16 Viper". _Now tell me that headline doesnt concern you, that 15+32 numbers surely something right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

Sokor just need Indonesia for reduction cost, that's my gripe



Gundala said:


> Nothing is certain, but Im pretty sure SU35 is out of the equation already. As for the cnbcindonesia news; thats one of the open source I think related to the F35. Again its a political game locally and internationally, but if we compare to the EF news this one dont mention what type of fighter/airplane. So perhaps this news was released for comfirmation/support only for the parties related in the dealing room and more to selected international community. But looking from open source news few weeks ago there were official statement from Indonesia of their intention to acquire F35 right? So I assume that number is a match.
> https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...ukhoi-indonesia-buka-peluang-beli-jet-f-35-as
> 
> Is it possible we pull it off like Singapore? Why not? The main concern about getting advance military assets from international stand point is it might disrupt region balance of power or being considered as a potential threat to neighboring country or region. Remember the Kilo submarine saga back then? Its one of the example of how region/neighbor react if we make an open and big move/plan.
> https://www.smh.com.au/national/japan-concerned-at-new-subs-for-indonesia-20070906-gdr1jj.html
> 
> Getting 4 F35 + 15 used EF wont be much of a concern. Now put yourself in International point of view and read this imaginary news headline _"Indonesia get her hands on 15 Eurofighter typhoon and 32 F-16 Viper". _Now tell me that headline doesnt concern you, that 15+32 numbers surely something right?



You mean keseimbangan kawasan?
That kind of strategy don't relevant anymore when some country want to bully their neighbouring contry including Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

Nike said:


> All i can see within this explanation video and pic it is Korean project and pride with their own advance technology and effort, there is no mention of Indonesia word even no mention of IFX word at all. Period



Wonder.. You are too late to know it ...Korea can complete its KFX project with or without your participation ...


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Understandable after Jokowi never paid Indonesia financial contribution for the last several years.....
> 
> This is what happen in September 2019. CDR meeting. After the design has been completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bemil.chosun.com/nbrd/bbs/view.html?b_bbs_id=10040&pn=1&num=93826#none



Whatever, all i can see is Indonesia must commit toward KFX projects but at the same time Indonesia must acquire more fighter, let it by bought second hand units or brand new as Indonesia fighter assets is very very lacking and low in number, and at this rate our Flanker will soon reach their own end of life time cycle (the 2003 and 2006 batch will reach it first circa 2027-2033 as now already 2020) and our Hawk already falling from sky. It is very stupid just to wait for KFX program as even the South Korean the initiator is buying more fighter like F15, F 35, F/A 50 and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gundala

san.geuk said:


> You mean keseimbangan kawasan?
> That kind of strategy don't relevant anymore when some country want to bully their neighbouring contry including Indonesia


I think you dont get what Im trying to say, and balance of power is not a strategy.


----------



## HellFireIndo

I still can't understand why would we dump this huge opportunity and downplayed our part in it. Just see you people, when any other ASEAN country somehow go forward with any jet project in the future you'll be screaming "wHy We CaN't bE LiKe thAt CoUnTry wHo IS oF HiGh TecH", you all be sorrying all yo *** for not supporting this project. Geez, time when even DPR make more sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Whizzack

san.geuk said:


> MoD potentialy breaking the constitution, if he insist buy secondhand tyhoon, that's what some member of komisi 1 said, because the contitution said the deal should be include trade-return, offset and local content at least 85%
> 
> https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...rabowo-langgar-uu-jika-beli-jet-typhoon-bekas
> 
> this also makes me wonder how many percentage offset and local content in our kfx, if sokor fail to give indonesia access for the local component, offset or local assembly below the constitution requirment, if we continue this will be potentially breaking our constitution



Correction... UU is not Constitution, it's Law or Legislation... Constitution is UUD... And I don't really think we'll need to worry about that too much, we have had no problems purchasing second hand F16s, Bung Tomo Corvettes, and Leopard2s / Marders as long as the price is right...

The way I see how this deal can probably be done and be acceptable by all parties is as follows :

1. Buy the Typhoons as is from the Austrian gov at very "friendly" pricing... hopefully at around USD 200M - 300M max for the whole bunch (some news articles already mentioned that the airframe cost will be very cheap, so it might be possible).. Attempt to get counter-trade agreement for some of the value.. This would be a plus point in parliament and could satisfy at least some of the opposition..

2. Negotiate a separate contract with Airbus/EADS for the overhaul and upgrade of this T1 Typhoons to something approaching T2 or T3 levels if possible, becoming... let's say T3ID (similar to how we call our upgraded F16 block 25, block 52ID)... Ideally the cost should be capped at about USD 1B max, hopefully less.. (The cost to overhaul/upgrade the 24 AMARG F16s were USD 750M, so USD 1B for 15 Typhoons should be reasonable enough)... This should satisfy the critics that are worried we are only getting the limited capability T1 model.

3. Airbus/EADS will then subcontract most of the overhaul/upgrade work to PTDI (under supervision of course)... The first 3 - 5 units can be done at Airbus facilities, with PTDI sending engineers to observe and train. This early units will serve as a template and also provide training to PTDI engineers and techs... Work on the rest will be done in PTDI facilities with engineers that had been trained earlier... This should satisfy the requirement for offsets, local workshare, TOT, etc, and also provide good photo ops for Prabowo or members of the parliament... Wouldn't it be nice to have their photos taken with PTDI engineers working on the Typhoons inside PTDI facilities in the background.. 

4. The earlier 3 - 5 units already upgraded in Airbus facilities can then be used operationally by the TNI AU to train and familiarize themselves with this new jet, while awaiting for the rest to be completed by PTDI.. Additional facilities should probably be prepared as well during this time.. let's add some USD 200M for facilities..

5. Total cost so far should now be about USD 1,5B.. If this purchase is really meant to replace the Su-35 purchase then the above cost should still be acceptable as the SU-35 cost is about USD 1,2B for 11 units.. So this shouldn't "break the bank" so to speak.. Also PTDI and Airbus already has a good working relationship and Airbus is surely keen to expand their partnership with PTDI and TNI AU... 

Of course all the above points are currently pure speculation, there are still too many unknowns... But if a deal is to be made then then something like the above scenario is probably likely... A lot of parties will need to be satisfied first... So is USD 1,5B for 15 upgraded Typhoons worthy..? how would it compare to USD 750M for 24 upgraded F16s..? or how would it compare to USD 1,2B for 11 Su-35s...?


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> I still can't understand why would we dump this huge opportunity and downplayed our part in it. Just see you people, when any other ASEAN country somehow go forward with any jet project in the future you'll be screaming "wHy We CaN't bE LiKe thAt CoUnTry wHo IS oF HiGh TecH", you all be sorrying all yo *** for not supporting this project. Geez, time when even DPR make more sense.



Why don't you commited in the program but at the same time bought anything you need. Or do you want to see more plane to fall again caused by over usage?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Aku sih KFX-IFX iyes.

Are MoD gonna watch how Egypt SU35 purchase will unfold first before deciding our SU35 purchase? (Bakal berlanjut sampai kapan drama ini)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes

umigami said:


>





Gundala said:


> Well, if you look at the comments from the parliament you have to know which party it came from. So far (from open source) members from Nasdem and PDIP have made statement disagreeing with this project. Golkar seems to be ok with it. This is where/how they political system works sometime, someone is releasing information to media then the politicians and other "elemen" commenting it. By doing this we would know who rejected/agree with the program, then the lobby start to smooth things out. I call this "test the water" and see which or what fish come out
> 
> 
> New member? Welcome man. I said that in comparison of getting another fighter from the shelf, the timeline is not that far comparing to EF (upgraded to tranche 2) specially if we decided to get Viper. I know its 2 different fighters but if we look for more numbers then Viper should be fine. And getting the Viper latest block will be a technology leap as it will be the first one with AESA etc. It also easier to adapt by pilot/technician not to mention the infrastructure. Having used EF Tranche 1 is also not an adavancement avionic wise. This offcourse will be different if we have plan to have more EF in a future, then its a good start to have 15 of them now regardless if we going to upgrade immediatly or not.
> 
> Now the question is are we going to have some more EF in the future? I said its a possibility. Then what you said will be right as we let the sukhoi phased out and replace by this EF. But you might be wrong about phasing out EF for F35. Europe while having F35, they still upgrading the EF so it can go side by side while filling each other gap and so must we if we decided to take the EF path. But this will most likely take KFX out of the equation. The hardest part is to get complete missile collection like what our sukhoi family have. We might have to get it from Europe/MBDA and its expensive, forget about getting advance missile from US as it would be hard.
> 
> Another interesting part if we take EF path is it might take F16Viper out of the equation as well. We might be pursuing F35 instead. So like most of european countries our future backbone would be EF and F35. Isnt that sweet? We still defirsify our arsenal by having Europe and US source and the current Europe geopolitic indicate that they want reduce their dependency to US military and trying to support their own made arsenal, just like how French trying to get rid of US components from their military arsenal so they can sell it more freely.
> 
> So if this the case whats the not so distant future of our fighter acquisition gonna look like? Looking at the leftover budget and the future alocation I think most likely we are going to get 15 EF and maybe 4 F35. Just a thought and wild prediction



Agree... this is only a distraction from what is real.. I'm pretty sure Prabowo and Team clearly know what legal, financial and political risks of buying EF... He is an experienced (former) General for God sake... This is also functioning to distract potential opponents eyeing what would Indonesia do to face regional situation..

Just like Sun Tzu / Bin tactics, do something that look silly or unimportant or unpredictable in battle field in order to distract, confuse, surprise and make enemies downgrade their level of awareness... and once they did, we can easily set them into a trap...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Love this guy, Hotman Paris Hutapea


----------



## UMNOPutra

gondes said:


> Agree... this is only a distraction from what is real.. I'm pretty sure Prabowo and Team clearly know what legal, financial and political risks of buying EF... He is an experienced (former) General for God sake... This is also functioning to distract potential opponents eyeing what would Indonesia do to face regional situation..
> 
> Just like Sun Tzu / Bin tactics, do something that look silly or unimportant or unpredictable in battle field in order to distract, confuse, surprise and make enemies downgrade their level of awareness... and once they did, we can easily set them into a trap...



Prabowois a smart general ad also a smart politician ...He knows how to play a role to attract more attention from public on his "capabilities" as a "potential candidate" for President in 2024 and also to improve electabilities his party ... For him .... all of his maneuvers as MoD is a part of his "political scenario" that "Semua yang ia lakukan itu hanyalah Sandiwara... Dimana Dia sendiri adalah Dalangnya" .. So ... Don't take seious if you get nothing from him ...


----------



## Indos

UMNOPutra said:


> Prabowois a smart general ad also a smart politician ...He knows how to play a role to attract more attention from public on his "capabilities" as a "potential candidate" for President in 2024 and also to improve electabilities his party ... For him .... all of his maneuvers as MoD is a part of his "political scenario" that "Semua yang ia lakukan itu hanyalah Sandiwara... Dimana Dia sendiri adalah Dalangnya" .. So ... Don't take seious if you get nothing from him ...



As politician and next potential Presidential candidate he surely like to test the water and it will make sure he can do the acquisition that has public support, thus will affect his next candidacy positively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Indos said:


> As politician and next potential Presidential candidate he surely like to test the water and it will make sure he can do the acquisition that has public support, thus will affect his next candidacy positively.


then rafale or US jet it is .


----------



## mandala

The Indonesian Ministry Of Defense acknowledges that the Austrian Typhoons purchase plan had gone through evaluation.

*Kemhan soal Eurofighter Typhoon: Alutsista Bekas Sudah Dikaji*

CNN Indonesia
Jumat, 24/07/2020 03:22






Kementerian Pertahanan menanggapi rencana pembelian jet tempur bekas Austria, Eurofighter Typhoon. (CNN Indonesia/Prima Gumilang)





Jakarta, CNN Indonesia --
Kepala Biro Humas Kementerian Pertahanan Djoko Purwanto menyatakan berbagai alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) yang menjadi incaran Kemhan telah melalui kajian dan proses penyeleksian. Hal ini juga menjawab kekhawatiran berbagai pihak terkait rencana pembelian jet tempur bekas milik Austria, Eurofighter Thypoon.

Djoko memastikan rencana pembelian alutsista, baik yang bekas maupun baru, tak akan lolos begitu saja. Semuanya telah dikaji dan diseleksi sebelum pemerintah mengajukan kerja sama pembelian.

"Yang bekas itu kan semua sudah ada kajiannya," kata Djoko di Gedung Kementerian Pertahanan, Jalan Medan Merdeka Barat, Jakarta Pusat, Kamis (23/7).

Kajian Alutsista ini, kata Djoko, dilakukan oleh matra TNI yang nantinya akan menggunakan peralatan tersebut. Misalnya, untuk alat tempur atau alutsista yang biasa digunakan di darat, maka proses pengkajian dilakukan oleh TNI Angkatan Darat.

Pun begitu untuk alutsista yang digunakan di laut dan udara, maka akan dikaji langsung oleh Angkatan Laut dan Angkatan Udara.

"Yang berhak mengkaji alutsista adalah TNI. Jadi, semua ada kajiannya. Sama kayak kita milih pasangan," kata dia.

Lagi pula dari semua hal itu yang terpenting adalah memenuhi tujuan dan keinginan untuk memperkuat pertahanan. Memang, kata Djoko, tak bisa dipungkiri dari setiap alutsista baik yang bekas maupun yang baru tentu akan ada baik dan buruknya.

"Pasti ada plus minusnya. Kemhan juga mengkaji, TNI juga punya kajiannya karena mereka user-nya," kata dia.

*"Biarkan saja ini berjalan dulu, kita lihat dulu, ke depannya mudah-mudahan akan ada yang bagus," kata dia.
*
Read more: https://m.cnnindonesia.com/nasional...ofighter-typhoon-alutsista-bekas-sudah-dikaji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

What Prabowo should do to preserve his candidacy is to pay KFX/IFX program as this program is popular among Indonesian general public and parliament.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CNN Indonesia | Thursday, 23/07/2020

*Parliament Asks Prabowo to Pay Off South Korean KFX Than Austrian Typhoon*

Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -





Member of DPR NasDem Party Faction Muhammad Farhan joined the inauguration of the House of Representatives (DPR) for the 2019-2024 period in the Plenary Meeting Room, Parliament Complex, Senayan, Jakarta, Tuesday, October 1, 2019. DPR Commission I Member Muhammad Farhan Photo: CNN Indonesia / Adhi Wicaksono

House of Representatives Commission I member Muhammad Farhan suggested Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto pay off the KFX / IFX fighter cooperation project with South Korea instead of buying 15 used Eurofighter Typhoon fighter planes from Austria.

Farhan said the cooperation project with South Korea was indeed expensive. But it will have a positive impact on the development of Indonesia's defense industry in the long run.

"Although it is bitter that we must pay almost US $ 2 billion, but we can get the technology, the opportunity to develop its people," Farhan said when contacted by CNNIndonesia.com, Thursday (7/23).

See also: Commission I Call Prabowo Violated the Law If You Buy a Used Jet Typhoon

Quoted from Antara, since 2009 Indonesia and South Korea are exploring the development of KFX / IFX. The total investment value agreed by the two countries reached US $ 8 billion or Rp121.35 trillion.

The financing scheme is 60 percent borne by the South Korean State Budget, 20 percent by KAI companies from South Korea, and the remaining 20 percent from the Indonesian State Budget.

The development of KFX / IFX will be divided into three stages, namely the development of technology or concepts, the development of manufacturing engineering or prototypes, then the mass production process. The target, the first prototype can be completed in 2021.

Indonesia and South Korea are targeting the production of 168 KFX / IFX aircraft. Later 120 units will be owned by South Korea, while 48 other units will be owned by Indonesia.
See also: Prabowo's Plan to Buy 15 Austrian Typhoon Triggers Protests

Farhan said that Indonesia had paid US $ 250 million to start the project. He advised Prabowo to focus the budget on the project rather than buying used Austrian aircraft.

"Don't let it break (the contract). This is a difficult decision whose benefits we can feel in the next 5-10 years and can be the basis for us to map the road map towards the minimum essential force," he said.

Previously, Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto reportedly would buy up 15 used Eurofighter Typhoon fighter planes from Australia. It was known from the letter numbered 60 / M / VII / 2020 and dated July 10, 2020 was given the subject of 'Proposal About Eurofughter Typhoon Aircraft'.

"In order to modernize the Indonesian Air Force (Indonesian Air Force), I want to hold formal negotiations with you to buy 15 Eurofighter for the Republic of Indonesia," Prabowo said as stated in the English-language letter quoted Wednesday (7/22).
(dhf / gil)

https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...o-lunasi-kfx-korsel-ketimbang-typhoon-austria


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> What Prabowo should do to preserve his candidacy is to pay KFX/IFX program as this program is popular among Indonesian general public and parliament.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> CNN Indonesia | Thursday, 23/07/2020
> 
> *Parliament Asks Prabowo to Pay Off South Korean KFX Than Austrian Typhoon*
> 
> Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Member of DPR NasDem Party Faction Muhammad Farhan joined the inauguration of the House of Representatives (DPR) for the 2019-2024 period in the Plenary Meeting Room, Parliament Complex, Senayan, Jakarta, Tuesday, October 1, 2019. DPR Commission I Member Muhammad Farhan Photo: CNN Indonesia / Adhi Wicaksono
> 
> House of Representatives Commission I member Muhammad Farhan suggested Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto pay off the KFX / IFX fighter cooperation project with South Korea instead of buying 15 used Eurofighter Typhoon fighter planes from Austria.
> 
> Farhan said the cooperation project with South Korea was indeed expensive. But it will have a positive impact on the development of Indonesia's defense industry in the long run.
> 
> "Although it is bitter that we must pay almost US $ 2 billion, but we can get the technology, the opportunity to develop its people," Farhan said when contacted by CNNIndonesia.com, Thursday (7/23).
> 
> See also: Commission I Call Prabowo Violated the Law If You Buy a Used Jet Typhoon
> 
> Quoted from Antara, since 2009 Indonesia and South Korea are exploring the development of KFX / IFX. The total investment value agreed by the two countries reached US $ 8 billion or Rp121.35 trillion.
> 
> The financing scheme is 60 percent borne by the South Korean State Budget, 20 percent by KAI companies from South Korea, and the remaining 20 percent from the Indonesian State Budget.
> 
> The development of KFX / IFX will be divided into three stages, namely the development of technology or concepts, the development of manufacturing engineering or prototypes, then the mass production process. The target, the first prototype can be completed in 2021.
> 
> Indonesia and South Korea are targeting the production of 168 KFX / IFX aircraft. Later 120 units will be owned by South Korea, while 48 other units will be owned by Indonesia.
> See also: Prabowo's Plan to Buy 15 Austrian Typhoon Triggers Protests
> 
> Farhan said that Indonesia had paid US $ 250 million to start the project. He advised Prabowo to focus the budget on the project rather than buying used Austrian aircraft.
> 
> "Don't let it break (the contract). This is a difficult decision whose benefits we can feel in the next 5-10 years and can be the basis for us to map the road map towards the minimum essential force," he said.
> 
> Previously, Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto reportedly would buy up 15 used Eurofighter Typhoon fighter planes from Australia. It was known from the letter numbered 60 / M / VII / 2020 and dated July 10, 2020 was given the subject of 'Proposal About Eurofughter Typhoon Aircraft'.
> 
> "In order to modernize the Indonesian Air Force (Indonesian Air Force), I want to hold formal negotiations with you to buy 15 Eurofighter for the Republic of Indonesia," Prabowo said as stated in the English-language letter quoted Wednesday (7/22).
> (dhf / gil)
> 
> https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...o-lunasi-kfx-korsel-ketimbang-typhoon-austria



Lol

What public want is their Belly is filled , their children can continue their studies into higher education, they not need to worry to catch virus when doing something outside of their homes , peace when they are doing ibadat,health insurance when they got sickness, peace at homes and outside without worry being robed at the street and works to earn money. Nothing else matters, as long as government can delivered all to them there is no public lashed from population even when Prabowo bought 200 EF typhoon. Public actually don't give a damn about KFX or whatsoever.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HellFireIndo

Public don't care about KFX with the same reason of why they didn't even know or care that there's things called "Leopard tank", "MQ reaper drone", "Diesel Submarine", "BVR missile", "ICBM", "PDW", "MRAP" etc etc when you ask them if they want these trillions of rupiahs worth of weapons should be converted into free food, ofc they will say "yes please". Why? because they are PLEBS, literally awam people who knows not of this "world", they will always be less informed of these shit, you might as well melt down the tanks, scraps the jets, and kilo-ing the submarines if everything should be "citizens only care about food so we dont need to care about strategic weaponry", there's state and there's citizen interest, and for god's sake this isn't socioeconomic discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Public don't care about KFX with the same reason of why they didn't even know or care that there's things called "Leopard tank", "MQ reaper drone", "Diesel Submarine", "BVR missile", "ICBM", "PDW", "MRAP" etc etc when you ask them if they want these trillions of rupiahs worth of weapons should be converted into free food, ofc they will say "yes please". Why? because they are PLEBS, literally awam people who knows not of this "world", they will always be less informed of these shit, you might as well melt down the tanks, scraps the jets, and kilo-ing the submarines if everything should be "citizens only care about food so we dont need to care about strategic weaponry", there's state and there's citizen interest, and for god's sake this isn't socioeconomic discussion.



Politics work this way, for christ sake. And weapons procurement is all related to politics and budget policy of the state and Linked to socio economy of the state affairs. And are you sure with KFX we can secure our National interest and to resolve what our Air Force currently needed, meanwhile let us being at stake with the whims of Korean (who in the style doing their own research on most of key technology of KFX needed without Indonesia involvement ) ? I would not dwell again as i had posted a long post about that.

Let me be Frank, our Air Force currently needed immediate Airframe to address their lack of Air frame to do conduct their jobs even for the most basic routine peace patrol in most areas needed. Severe usage of the current Airframe in Air Force inventory let to the advance of wear and tear of the already old Airframe (F16 , Hawk we are use as workhorse all come from 90 decade) we already had and if we wait for KFX / IFX program to commence and going through their masa production phase in circa (2027 onward) the current availability of air frame of most our fighter jet will drop down in the next five years ahead. The case is happened on engine failure of the Hawk last month. So what is your solution to address such problem? To let TNI AU just doing what their doing right now and postpone all of the procurement of fighter while waiting for whose know KFX/IFX available to Indonesian bidding in the future and wearing our fighter workhorse until nothing left the bones in next five to Ten years ahead?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia summit at the Defense Industry Directorate*
by
News Center
-
July 22, 2020
0





Share



President of the Turkish Presidency, Defense Industry. Dr. İsmail DEMİR held a meeting with Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto and his delegation.

"We held a meeting with Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto and his delegation," President DEMIR said in a statement on the subject. At the meeting, we exchanged views on cooperation and export issues in various fields, especially UAVs, marine and land vehicles. ” expressions were included.




The KAPLAN Medium Class Tank, the Torpedo Countermeasure System for ZARGANA Submarines and the ACAR Ground Surveillance Radar, developed by FNSS, are some of the Turkish defense industry products currently used by the Indonesian Army. Indonesia, TUSAŞ production ANKA Medium Altitude - Long Strength (MALE) class UAV and ASELSAN production show great interest in KORKUT Self Propelled Low Altitude Air Defense Cannon System. On the other hand, it is known that similar interest is also for MİLGEM and ALTAY.

Source: SavunmaSanayiST.com

https://www.savunmasanayist.com/savunma-sanayii-baskanliginda-endonezya-zirvesi/

Milgem and Altay?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> Politics work this way, for christ sake. And weapons procurement is all related to politics and budget policy of the state and Linked to socio economy of the state affairs. And are you sure with KFX we can secure our National interest and to resolve what our Air Force currently needed, meanwhile let us being at stake with the whims of Korean (who in the style doing their own research on most of key technology of KFX needed without Indonesia involvement ) ? I would not dwell again as i had posted a long post about that.
> 
> Let me be Frank, our Air Force currently needed immediate Airframe to address their lack of Air frame to do conduct their jobs even for the most basic routine peace patrol in most areas needed. Severe usage of the current Airframe in Air Force inventory let to the advance of wear and tear of the already old Airframe (F16 , Hawk we are use as workhorse all come from 90 decade) we already had and if we wait for KFX / IFX program to commence and going through their masa production phase in circa (2027 onward) the current availability of air frame of most our fighter jet will drop down in the next five years ahead. The case is happened on engine failure of the Hawk last month. So what is your solution to address such problem? To let TNI AU just doing what their doing right now and postpone all of the procurement of fighter while waiting for whose know KFX/IFX available to Indonesian bidding in the future and wearing our fighter workhorse until nothing left the bones in next five to Ten years ahead?


I second this. We need to decide if we are still in or not so TNI AU/Kemenhan can create a good plan ahead, I personally dont care anymore if we going stay in or out. But if we decided to pay then by all means pay debt, and If we decided to pull out then do the damage control plan. All those money that already being paid harus dipertanggung jawabkan/negotiate as perhaps a small amount of share in the project for example. I do understand the govt dilemma as this can be a plitical nightmare both nationally and internationally. But at the certain point we have to decide, no more "di gantung"


----------



## Chestnut

gondes said:


> Agree... this is only a distraction from what is real.. I'm pretty sure Prabowo and Team clearly know what legal, financial and political risks of buying EF... He is an experienced (former) General for God sake... This is also functioning to distract potential opponents eyeing what would Indonesia do to face regional situation..
> 
> Just like Sun Tzu / Bin tactics, do something that look silly or unimportant or unpredictable in battle field in order to distract, confuse, surprise and make enemies downgrade their level of awareness... and once they did, we can easily set them into a trap...


Personally I think you're giving him way too much credit. He obviously knows his stuff when it comes to ground related matters, but I don't think he (like a majority of current and former Army generals) knows much about Air related matters.


----------



## Nike

Police Barracuda review, looking at spotless car, they are very well maintained and looking for


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> *Indonesia summit at the Defense Industry Directorate*
> by
> News Center
> -
> July 22, 2020
> 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share
> 
> 
> 
> President of the Turkish Presidency, Defense Industry. Dr. İsmail DEMİR held a meeting with Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto and his delegation.
> 
> "We held a meeting with Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto and his delegation," President DEMIR said in a statement on the subject. At the meeting, we exchanged views on cooperation and export issues in various fields, especially UAVs, marine and land vehicles. ” expressions were included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The KAPLAN Medium Class Tank, the Torpedo Countermeasure System for ZARGANA Submarines and the ACAR Ground Surveillance Radar, developed by FNSS, are some of the Turkish defense industry products currently used by the Indonesian Army. Indonesia, TUSAŞ production ANKA Medium Altitude - Long Strength (MALE) class UAV and ASELSAN production show great interest in KORKUT Self Propelled Low Altitude Air Defense Cannon System. On the other hand, it is known that similar interest is also for MİLGEM and ALTAY.
> 
> Source: SavunmaSanayiST.com
> 
> https://www.savunmasanayist.com/savunma-sanayii-baskanliginda-endonezya-zirvesi/
> 
> Milgem and Altay?


MILGEM is plausible for kornas development and parchim replacement , but i dont see Altay fit anywhere here ,better keep going to procure more leopard, they planned to install new 130mm cannon in near future .


----------



## Nike

Btw nice infography






With the new cold war looming at near distance and the Central points of clashes is very near us, it will be a no brainer to just looking at and givin' prayer that situation will not affected us, wake up dudes. It will affected us, as China actually had become our neighbour and US presence is still very large in the region. To become strong militarily and economically is a must. The last coldwar event affected Indonesia in a whole big ways although the sides is very far away from us (Soviet Union and United States) let alone the ones which closes with us and their presences we can feel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> *Indonesia summit at the Defense Industry Directorate*
> by
> News Center
> -
> July 22, 2020
> 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share
> 
> 
> 
> President of the Turkish Presidency, Defense Industry. Dr. İsmail DEMİR held a meeting with Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto and his delegation.
> 
> "We held a meeting with Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto and his delegation," President DEMIR said in a statement on the subject. At the meeting, we exchanged views on cooperation and export issues in various fields, especially UAVs, marine and land vehicles. ” expressions were included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The KAPLAN Medium Class Tank, the Torpedo Countermeasure System for ZARGANA Submarines and the ACAR Ground Surveillance Radar, developed by FNSS, are some of the Turkish defense industry products currently used by the Indonesian Army. Indonesia, TUSAŞ production ANKA Medium Altitude - Long Strength (MALE) class UAV and ASELSAN production show great interest in KORKUT Self Propelled Low Altitude Air Defense Cannon System. On the other hand, it is known that similar interest is also for MİLGEM and ALTAY.
> 
> Source: SavunmaSanayiST.com
> 
> https://www.savunmasanayist.com/savunma-sanayii-baskanliginda-endonezya-zirvesi/
> 
> Milgem and Altay?


Better u214, but their milgem also good. The pakistani one is likley more armed than turks' milgem and Altay? NO just BIG NO
(Have problem witth engine and their BMC company, still they not produce it- sorry turk arkadas)

Btw anyone know AH tweets about choice beacuse we didint have money between u209 (many said kasel kw) vs KFX?

(Since some peoples tell me about him more, i think what he said maybe based)



HellFireIndo said:


> Public don't care


What if the public is kind like kaum bravo travo travo hidup tni?


Raduga said:


> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...rabowo-lirik-pesawat-tanpa-awak-made-in-turki
> *
> Diam-Diam Prabowo Lirik Pesawat Tanpa Awak Made in Turki*
> 
> SHARE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Menteri Pertahanan RI Prabowo Subianto saat berkunjung ke Turki (Twitter @IsmailDemirSSB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Turki, Rabu (22/7/2020).
> 
> Informasi itu diketahui dari unggahan Ketua Presidensi Industri Pertahanan Republik Turki Ismail Demir di akun Twitter pribadinya @IsmailDemirSSB seperti dikutip CNBC Indonesia, Kamis (23/7/2020).
> 
> "Kami mengadakan pertemuan dengan Menteri Pertahanan Indonesia Prabowo Subianto dan delegasinya," tulis Ismail.
> 
> Dalam pertemuan itu, dia mengungkapkan kedua pihak bertukar pandangan tentang kerja sama di berbagai bidang, terutama alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) seperti pesawat tanpa awak (UAV/_Unmanned Aircraft Vehicle_) serta kendaraan tempur di laut.
> 
> Sebelumnya, Prabowo mengadakan kunjungan kerja ke Turki pada 27-29 November 2019. Saat itu, Prabowo juga bertemu Presiden Turki Recep Tayyip Erdogan.
> 
> Prabowo menyampaikan keinginan Indonesia memperkuat kerja sama pertahanan antara kedua negara. Sedangkan Erdogan menegaskan perhatian khusus Turki terhadap hubungannya dengan Indonesia, tidak terkecuali dalam kerja sama pertahanan.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> they're not satisfied with CH-4 ?


Searching battle proven label? Killing 3 pantsir in syria and some apc

Killing 1 pantsir and make advance in al watiyah


Nike said:


> Infantryman during Aceh conflict 2003
> 
> View attachment 653924
> View attachment 653925
> View attachment 653926


The army in 2003 already use vest and the marine in this pic using belgian made fnc. The army vest is great blend with camo. Not like now black vest over camo...


Nike said:


> Let alone for Brimob even units like Sabhara got adequate gears and equipment
> Unit Sabhara
> View attachment 653595
> View attachment 653596
> View attachment 653597
> View attachment 653598
> View attachment 653599


Tim jatanras polis (tingkat polres lah) also have good armament like imported ar15 (sig sauer, colt, hk etc)
Eh brimob punya tavor


----------



## gondes

Chestnut said:


> Personally I think you're giving him way too much credit. He obviously knows his stuff when it comes to ground related matters, but I don't think he (like a majority of current and former Army generals) knows much about Air related matters.


But pretty sure the User or the Air Force has been consulted before launching that letter... Pretty sure as well, options already on the table... it's now see what is the reaction when they throw those.. if this failed, another will come..


----------



## Whizzack

Nike said:


> Politics work this way, for christ sake. And weapons procurement is all related to politics and budget policy of the state and Linked to socio economy of the state affairs. And are you sure with KFX we can secure our National interest and to resolve what our Air Force currently needed, meanwhile let us being at stake with the whims of Korean (who in the style doing their own research on most of key technology of KFX needed without Indonesia involvement ) ? I would not dwell again as i had posted a long post about that.
> 
> Let me be Frank, our Air Force currently needed immediate Airframe to address their lack of Air frame to do conduct their jobs even for the most basic routine peace patrol in most areas needed. Severe usage of the current Airframe in Air Force inventory let to the advance of wear and tear of the already old Airframe (F16 , Hawk we are use as workhorse all come from 90 decade) we already had and if we wait for KFX / IFX program to commence and going through their masa production phase in circa (2027 onward) the current availability of air frame of most our fighter jet will drop down in the next five years ahead. The case is happened on engine failure of the Hawk last month. So what is your solution to address such problem? To let TNI AU just doing what their doing right now and postpone all of the procurement of fighter while waiting for whose know KFX/IFX available to Indonesian bidding in the future and wearing our fighter workhorse until nothing left the bones in next five to Ten years ahead?



Hold on a bit... Why would you think that this is an "either / or" situation instead of an "and" situation...? It seems like you are suggesting that if we were to continue committing to KFX development, then it means we won't be getting any other fighter for the short term.. This seems strange as all indications so far seems to point otherwise... 

Even though we have committed to KFX project, we have also been windows shopping for other fighters for some time now.. from Su35 to Vipers to Gripen to Rafale to Typhoon to F35... this obviously indicates that we are seriously looking to increase our fighter numbers in the short term... Meanwhile KFX has always been billed as a medium to long term project, whose goals are not simply to buy additional airframes but mostly to gain the know how of fighter design and manufacturing process (and having some input in the design).. Which is basically a long term investment for our aerospace industry and skill... so no contest in that regards really...

That's why I'm rather confused on why some people seems to think that this is a "either KFX or Vipers/Su35/Rafale/etc" situation instead of a "Vipers/Su35/Rafale/etc and KFX" situation... It's not like KFX and the other fighters are mutually exclusive, where we can only have one and not the other...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> *Indonesia summit at the Defense Industry Directorate*
> by
> News Center
> -
> July 22, 2020
> 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share
> 
> 
> 
> President of the Turkish Presidency, Defense Industry. Dr. İsmail DEMİR held a meeting with Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto and his delegation.
> 
> "We held a meeting with Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto and his delegation," President DEMIR said in a statement on the subject. At the meeting, we exchanged views on cooperation and export issues in various fields, especially UAVs, marine and land vehicles. ” expressions were included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The KAPLAN Medium Class Tank, the Torpedo Countermeasure System for ZARGANA Submarines and the ACAR Ground Surveillance Radar, developed by FNSS, are some of the Turkish defense industry products currently used by the Indonesian Army. Indonesia, TUSAŞ production ANKA Medium Altitude - Long Strength (MALE) class UAV and ASELSAN production show great interest in KORKUT Self Propelled Low Altitude Air Defense Cannon System. On the other hand, it is known that similar interest is also for MİLGEM and ALTAY.
> 
> Source: SavunmaSanayiST.com
> 
> https://www.savunmasanayist.com/savunma-sanayii-baskanliginda-endonezya-zirvesi/
> 
> Milgem and Altay?


I trust the Turks more than the Ukrainians tbh.



gondes said:


> But pretty sure the User or the Air Force has been consulted before launching that letter... Pretty sure as well, options already on the table... it's now see what is the reaction when they throw those.. if this failed, another will come..


I genuinely hope so; But you, me, and a lot of other people in this thread knows how political the Army is compared to the other branches. I wouldn't be surprised if he either didn't consult the KASAU, or he did but didn't go into detail about it and just looked for what's easiest and cheapest for a quick political win over the Su-35 issue.


----------



## Raduga

Chestnut said:


> I trust the Turks more than the Ukrainians tbh.


well ... in the matter of drones and warship of course

but regarding our cruise missile development .

https://www.kyivpost.com/ukraine-po...key-with-over-500-cruise-missile-engines.html

*UNIAN: Ukraine to supply Turkey with over 500 cruise missile engines*
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*
To be honest , there's still much more thing to wait in the jet fighter procurement drama , we should wait for the latest offer prabowo would announce (most likely the latest version of F-15) .


----------



## san.geuk

Raduga said:


> well ... in the matter of drones and warship of course
> 
> but regarding our cruise missile development .
> 
> https://www.kyivpost.com/ukraine-po...key-with-over-500-cruise-missile-engines.html
> 
> *UNIAN: Ukraine to supply Turkey with over 500 cruise missile engines*
> *--------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> To be honest , there's still much more thing to wait in the jet fighter procurement drama , we should wait for the latest offer prabowo would announce (most likely the latest version of F-15) .



typhoon and then f15, seriously? that would be gado-gado if success or ketoprak if they all fails


----------



## Chestnut

Going back into the the EF after consulting people who are more informed about them, personally I wouldn't mind the AF buying Euro Triangles. Rather I strongly advise that they buy new air frames instead of procuring the problematic Austrian Tranche 1's. For the most part it is too expensive for what they are and at that point you should just buy new air frames.

Going into detail:

> Having Euro Triangles would at least appease the "diversification" crowd without having to delve into the weapons integration issues that you have with the Rafale. The Euro Triangle can carry AMRAAMs and Sidewinders, JDAM integration as well as JSM is being done currently. They can also carry the Sniper ATP as well so we can rely on one type of targeting pod. This would at least allow the Air Force to procure common missiles for their fleet instead of a hodge podge inventory of different missiles from different countries.

> Since it is an EADS/Airbus product you likely have good kickbacks going to PTDI, cheaper too if you bulk buy with the MRTT (let's face it, the issues with the KC-46 won't be solved anytime soon).

> Since the budget would be coming from the F-5 replacement budget instead of the Hawk replacement budget, the Air Force can still procure the F-16V's for airpower generation duties. Arguably you would likely have to retire the Flankers early to free up more funds for the Typhoons to reach IOC/FOC, which at this point is probably a welcome relief for the hangar queens.

> *IF* we stay in the KFX program, they would likely take over the Typhoon interception mission at some point, with (_what I assume is going to happen_) the F-35 taking over the F-16's patrol/strike mission; Or the other way around.


I still prefer an F-15 or a SHornet but realistically it's a better compromise than the Rafale



Raduga said:


> well ... in the matter of drones and warship of course
> 
> but regarding our cruise missile development .
> 
> https://www.kyivpost.com/ukraine-po...key-with-over-500-cruise-missile-engines.html
> 
> *UNIAN: Ukraine to supply Turkey with over 500 cruise missile engines*
> *--------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> To be honest , there's still much more thing to wait in the jet fighter procurement drama , we should wait for the latest offer prabowo would announce (most likely the latest version of F-15) .


Well, had Erdogan stopped with his 'Ottoman Empire 2.0: Electric Boogaloo' wet dream, it would have likely been a European or South Korean engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aghost132483

After US and Allies send their fleet in the area, finally TNI AL show off in the area too, Interesting news, I don't know what chess they are playing right now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

@Chestnut i heard, the T&C for us to acquire advanced eagle is to cancel current contract for SU-35, is it true? The issues are rising again eventually



Ruhnama said:


> Better u214, but their milgem also good. The pakistani one is likley more armed than turks' milgem and Altay? NO just BIG NO
> (Have problem witth engine and their BMC company, still they not produce it- sorry turk arkadas)
> 
> Btw anyone know AH tweets about choice beacuse we didint have money between u209 (many said kasel kw) vs KFX?
> 
> (Since some peoples tell me about him more, i think what he said maybe based)
> 
> 
> What if the public is kind like kaum bravo travo travo hidup tni?
> 
> Searching battle proven label? Killing 3 pantsir in syria and some apc
> 
> Killing 1 pantsir and make advance in al watiyah
> 
> The army in 2003 already use vest and the marine in this pic using belgian made fnc. The army vest is great blend with camo. Not like now black vest over camo...
> 
> Tim jatanras polis (tingkat polres lah) also have good armament like imported ar15 (sig sauer, colt, hk etc)
> Eh brimob punya tavor


Milgem included as kornas contender if im not wrong.


----------



## Gen3115

Whizzack said:


> Meanwhile KFX has always been billed as a medium to long term project, whose goals are not simply to buy additional airframes but mostly to gain the know how of fighter design and manufacturing process (and having some input in the design).. Which is basically a long term investment for our aerospace industry and skill... so no contest in that regards really...
> 
> That's why I'm rather confused on why some people seems to think that this is a "either KFX or Vipers/Su35/Rafale/etc" situation instead of a "Vipers/Su35/Rafale/etc and KFX" situation... It's not like KFX and the other fighters are mutually exclusive, where we can only have one and not the other...



This time I actually agree with you, people need to differentiate between the short-term fighter acquisitions, the potential crash program acquisitions and the long term development like the KFX. However, you will find it surprising that there are people on here and other forums who'd be willing to sacrifice the other more urgent acquisitions like F-16V for the sake of more long-term and riskier programs like the KFX. I agree that we should continue KFX but we cannot risk sacrificing the more urgent short term acquisitions especially when our Air Force requires more air power generation and the only platform that can add capability but also cost-effective in adding airpower generation for the AU is the F-16V for now.

The gripe I have with the KFX is simply on our involvement and our agreement with the South Koreans, other than our lack of political will and commitment that resulted in us not paying for the program for 2 years. There is also doubts coming from our side whether we are getting what we invested 20% in the program for, like mentioned here before there were doubts about our manufacturing and IP rights relating to the KFX. So yes you can say that the purpose of KFX to gain know how of fighter design and manufacturing as well as our own input for KFX (more range, probe and drogue refueling instead of boom, our own datalink (was told by an SK journalist that we were going to put our own datalink on IFX, which I doubt)), but the problem now is whether we're actually getting what we're worth for 20% and some say thats one of the reasons we haven't been paying and why there was talks about renegotiating our investment to only 15% is because there was doubts whether we're going to get we paid 20% in the program for. Again I'm not against KFX, I actually support it, but its a bad idea to sacrifice urgent needs for combat effectiveness and air power generation for a riskier more long term program, not too mention when KFX flies in the 2030's, most of the other countries are probably going to go 5th gen, I don't really want the TNI-AU to fall behind simply because we prioritized pseudo-pride and prestige over actual airpower generation and overall capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> @Chestnut i heard, the T&C for us to acquire advanced eagle is to cancel current contract for SU-35, is it true?



I can believe it.

Here is a more in depth take about the Euro Triangles.

*A survey of AirPower developments to inform the TNI AU’s proposed aquistion of a new fighter type*

1. In theory, Australia, Singapore and Indonesia need to work together it to stand a chance against the new hegemonic power that has appeared in the post COVID-19 world. But given current Indonesian attitude to regional cooperation, I am not sure if this cooperation can ever occur.

2. Let me survey some AirPower developments in Australia and Singapore to inform this TNI AU discussion on a proposed new platform acquisition — the Eurofighter Typhoon (and my preference is to see Tranche 4 capabilities installed).
_(i) The RAAF with its E-7A as battle manager, MC-55As and Growlers has formidable capabilities to dominate the electromagnetic spectrum. They are also well advanced in their fleet renewal plan with the F-35A to hit IOC in Dec 2020.
(ii) By 2026, Singapore will make a start on operating 4 F-35Bs (with an option for 8 more). The RSAF as plans to slowly phase out, what I speculate to be between 24 to 36 of our F-16s by the late 2030s (to be replaced by F-35Bs, many of which will be based in the US). News appeared yesterday that Singapore’s 12 F-16s at Luke Airbase will be moving to another location.
(iii) By late 2030s, Singapore’s F-35Bs will operate forward in hostile airspace using its VLO characteristics to survive, while passing detailed targeting information back to the G550 AEW who as a battlespace manager will cue the fleet of 40 F-15SGs to fire their air-to-air and air-to-surface missiles at maximum range. This approach maximises the qualities of the different aircraft involved._

3. By the way, I have always been a fan of the Eurofighter Typhoon — really hope to see it at regional airshows in TNI AU colours.

4. TOT matters and will affect the sustainment of the selected platform. I would strongly prefer the Eurofighter Typhoon over any F-16V purchase. My preference is informed by the following facts:
_(i) Singapore’s F-16s will eventually be retired in favour of 24 to 36 F-35Bs in the late 2030s. I see the RSAF’s F-16 fleet, first acquired in Feb 1988, as no longer regionally competitive in 2049.
(ii) Starting in 2026, Singapore’s 12 F-16s will operate along side its first four lot 15 (Block 4) F-35Bs, in a US base location to be selected. Singapore has an option for 8 more F-35Bs, which will be exercised if testing and/or technical discussions are satisfactory to DSTA as acquisition program manager. But the F-35Bs’ data links still need work to talk to our G550AEWs and money is going to be spent. But these nagging issues can’t be simply resolved in 1 to 2 years. This is why the defence minister talks about the need to do testing on the F-35Bs and these distributed lethality issues can easily take until 2028 to 2030 to resolve at an initial level with different IOC and FOC gates. With distributed lethality FOC taking place in the late 2030s, at the earliest, I suspect (and really to early to predict in 2020).

(iii) The UK’s Eurofighter Typhoons will continue to operate alongside their F-35Bs as part of their AirPower fleet renewal plans well into the 2040s.
(iv) Eurofighter Typhoons in production for Kuwait and Qatar are considered the most advanced. They will be equipped with the AESA Captor-E radar, produced by the Euroradar consortium, that is being tested in Germany aboard the Instrumented Production Aircraft (IPA)-8 and also tested aboard IPA-5 from Warton. Another sensor that will be tested in Warton in support of this purchase is the Lockheed Martin Sniper targeting pod. Deliveries of the 28 Kuwait aircraft start in 4Q 2020, while the 24 Qatar jets will be delivered from 2022.
(v) The first Qatari students have started their training in the UK, with 65 students taking English language training at the RAF Cosford base in 2019. The first of these students will eventually join the RAF and Qatar Amiri Air Force Typhoon Joint Squadron.
(vi) If the TNI AU is really interested in this platform, Indonesia’s ministry of defence will need to place an order (with contracts signed) by 2022 to take first deliver of new aircraft by 2028 — as there is a production queue (behind Kuwait and Qatar orders).
(vii) The TNI AU is not on the way to being a regionally competitive air force until it has AWACS and tankers in service. Until then, Indonesia will need support from all its allies and partners that the country can summon, to be competitive against the PLA(N)._
5. Plus it would be good for TNI AU, RAAF and RSAF to operate the same tanker. So that if any of our airbases are bombed or if the aircraft suffers battle damage, we can divert the A330MRTTs to each other’s bases — esp RAAF Butterworth and TNI AU’s Natuna Besar which have limited air defence coverage with SAMs.



I agree with his take. Like or not in order to survive a hypothetical 'hot' war with _*'you know who'*,_ we would need to work together closely with the Australian and Singaporean Air Forces; Least until external American help arrives. I think it's great if we procure the MRTT, Wedgetail, Poseidon, F-16V, and the F-35 since you would at least have a common pool of mechanics and facilities in the region that knows how to maintain and support them.

Having the Euro Triangle would at least satisfy a lot of parties in the country without deviating too far from what is compatible with our current inventory.

All in all a good plan today instead of a perfect plan 10 years from now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Chestnut said:


> I can believe it.
> 
> Here is a more in depth take about the Euro Triangles.
> 
> *A survey of AirPower developments to inform the TNI AU’s proposed aquistion of a new fighter type*
> 
> 1. In theory, Australia, Singapore and Indonesia need to work together it to stand a chance against the new hegemonic power that has appeared in the post COVID-19 world. But given current Indonesian attitude to regional cooperation, I am not sure if this cooperation can ever occur.
> 
> 2. Let me survey some AirPower developments in Australia and Singapore to inform this TNI AU discussion on a proposed new platform acquisition — the Eurofighter Typhoon (and my preference is to see Tranche 4 capabilities installed).
> _(i) The RAAF with its E-7A as battle manager, MC-55As and Growlers has formidable capabilities to dominate the electromagnetic spectrum. They are also well advanced in their fleet renewal plan with the F-35A to hit IOC in Dec 2020.
> (ii) By 2026, Singapore will make a start on operating 4 F-35Bs (with an option for 8 more). The RSAF as plans to slowly phase out, what I speculate to be between 24 to 36 of our F-16s by the late 2030s (to be replaced by F-35Bs, many of which will be based in the US). News appeared yesterday that Singapore’s 12 F-16s at Luke Airbase will be moving to another location.
> (iii) By late 2030s, Singapore’s F-35Bs will operate forward in hostile airspace using its VLO characteristics to survive, while passing detailed targeting information back to the G550 AEW who as a battlespace manager will cue the fleet of 40 F-15SGs to fire their air-to-air and air-to-surface missiles at maximum range. This approach maximises the qualities of the different aircraft involved._
> 
> 3. By the way, I have always been a fan of the Eurofighter Typhoon — really hope to see it at regional airshows in TNI AU colours.
> 
> 4. TOT matters and will affect the sustainment of the selected platform. I would strongly prefer the Eurofighter Typhoon over any F-16V purchase. My preference is informed by the following facts:
> _(i) Singapore’s F-16s will eventually be retired in favour of 24 to 36 F-35Bs in the late 2030s. I see the RSAF’s F-16 fleet, first acquired in Feb 1988, as no longer regionally competitive in 2049.
> (ii) Starting in 2026, Singapore’s 12 F-16s will operate along side its first four lot 15 (Block 4) F-35Bs, in a US base location to be selected. Singapore has an option for 8 more F-35Bs, which will be exercised if testing and/or technical discussions are satisfactory to DSTA as acquisition program manager. But the F-35Bs’ data links still need work to talk to our G550AEWs and money is going to be spent. But these nagging issues can’t be simply resolved in 1 to 2 years. This is why the defence minister talks about the need to do testing on the F-35Bs and these distributed lethality issues can easily take until 2028 to 2030 to resolve at an initial level with different IOC and FOC gates. With distributed lethality FOC taking place in the late 2030s, at the earliest, I suspect (and really to early to predict in 2020).
> 
> (iii) The UK’s Eurofighter Typhoons will continue to operate alongside their F-35Bs as part of their AirPower fleet renewal plans well into the 2040s.
> (iv) Eurofighter Typhoons in production for Kuwait and Qatar are considered the most advanced. They will be equipped with the AESA Captor-E radar, produced by the Euroradar consortium, that is being tested in Germany aboard the Instrumented Production Aircraft (IPA)-8 and also tested aboard IPA-5 from Warton. Another sensor that will be tested in Warton in support of this purchase is the Lockheed Martin Sniper targeting pod. Deliveries of the 28 Kuwait aircraft start in 4Q 2020, while the 24 Qatar jets will be delivered from 2022.
> (v) The first Qatari students have started their training in the UK, with 65 students taking English language training at the RAF Cosford base in 2019. The first of these students will eventually join the RAF and Qatar Amiri Air Force Typhoon Joint Squadron.
> (vi) If the TNI AU is really interested in this platform, Indonesia’s ministry of defence will need to place an order (with contracts signed) by 2022 to take first deliver of new aircraft by 2028 — as there is a production queue (behind Kuwait and Qatar orders).
> (vii) The TNI AU is not on the way to being a regionally competitive air force until it has AWACS and tankers in service. Until then, Indonesia will need support from all its allies and partners that the country can summon, to be competitive against the PLA(N)._
> 5. Plus it would be good for TNI AU, RAAF and RSAF to operate the same tanker. So that if any of our airbases are bombed or if the aircraft suffers battle damage, we can divert the A330MRTTs to each other’s bases — esp RAAF Butterworth and TNI AU’s Natuna Besar which have limited air defence coverage with SAMs.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with his take. Like or not in order to survive a hypothetical 'hot' war with _*'you know who'*,_ we would need to work together closely with the Australian and Singaporean Air Forces; Least until external American help arrives. I think it's great if we procure the MRTT, Wedgetail, Poseidon, F-16V, and the F-35 since you would at least have a common pool of mechanics and facilities in the region that knows how to maintain and support them.
> 
> Having the Euro Triangle would at least satisfy a lot of parties in the country without deviating too far from what is compatible with our current inventory.
> 
> All in all a good plan today instead of a perfect plan 10 years from now.



Man, you copy paste OPSSG comment on Defense Talk without mentioning him


----------



## Nike

*Diajak Kerja Sama Bareng Pindad buat Bikin Maung, Ini Kata Toyota*
Jumat, 24 Juli 2020 | 14:15 WIB

Komentar
_



Lihat Foto
KOMPAS.COM/KRISTIANTO PURNOMO
Prototipe kendaraan taktis (rantis) Maung 4x4 produksi PT Pindad di Bandung, Jawa Barat, Rabu (22/7/2020). Kendaraan ini digunakan beberapa waktu lalu oleh Menteri Pertahanan, Prabowo Subianto dan rencananya akan diproduksi secara massal._
_Penulis: Stanly Ravel
| 
Editor: Azwar Ferdian


JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - PT Pindad (Persero) mengklaim tengah menjejaki upaya kerja sama dengan Toyota Indonesia terkait pengadaan mesin untuk produk kendaraan taktis (rantis) ringan terbarunya, Maung.

Hal ini disampaikan oleh Direktur Utama PT Pindad (Persero) Abraham Mose yang menjelaskan bila pihaknya sudah melakukan diskusi dengan pihak Auto2000 terkait upaya menjalin kerja sama tersebut.

"Soal dengan Toyota bagaimana, kami ini sekarang sedang bikin kerja sama berupa long term agreement dengan mereka (Toyota). Kemarin kami sudah bicara dengan Auto2000 ya, namun paling tidak itu harus naik ke atasnya lagi, ke Astra-nya. Jadi kita lihat dulu seperti apa," ucap Abraham kepada Kompas.com, Kamis (23/7/2020).

Baca juga: Pindad Kirim Sinyal Kerja Sama dengan Toyota untuk Maung

Ketika mengkonfirmasikan hal ini, Direktur Pemasaran PT Toyota Astra Motor (TAM) Anton Jimmi Suwandy mengakui adanya permintaan dari perusahaan Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) tersebut untuk menjalin kolaborasi.







Lihat Foto
Donny Apriliananda/Kompas.com
Toyota Hilux diajak berenang di kubangan.


Namun demikian memang belum ada keputusan apapun karena Toyota pun masih melakukan study lebih lanjut terkiat bentuk kerja sama yang dimaksud.

"Iya, ada permintaan untuk study dari Pindad. Sekarang ini sedang kami bicarakan dengan pihak prinsipal kami lebih dulu," ujar Anton kepada Kompas.com, Jumat (24/7/2020).

Baca juga: Pindad Mulai Produksi Rantis Maung

Seperti diketahui, rantis Maung yang akan menjadi kendaraan tempur ringan dibangung dengan mengandalkan dapur pacu milik Toyota Hilux, yakni turbodiesel berkubikasi 2.494 cc lengkap dengan sistem pengerak empat roda dan transmisi enam percepatan manual.







Lihat Foto
KOMPAS.COM/KRISTIANTO PURNOMO
Prototipe kendaraan taktis (rantis) Maung 4x4 produksi PT Pindad di Bandung, Jawa Barat, Rabu (22/7/2020). Kendaraan ini digunakan beberapa waktu lalu oleh Menteri Pertahanan, Prabowo Subianto dan rencananya akan diproduksi secara massal.


Mesin dengan kode 2GD-FTV tersebut diklaim mampu menghasilkan tenaga sebesar 149 tk dengan torsi badak, yakni 400 Nm. Spesifikasi dari mesin tersebut pun sampai saat ini dianggap cocok untuk diaplikasi Maung yang telah diuji ketangguhannya.

https://amp.kompas.com/otomotif/rea...reng-pindad-buat-bikin-maung-ini-kata-toyota-
_


----------



## Chestnut

Indos said:


> Man, you copy paste OPSSG comment on Defense Talk without mentioning him


I never claimed it was MY take.


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> @Chestnut i heard, the T&C for us *to acquire advanced eagle* is to cancel current contract for SU-35, is it true? The issues are rising again eventually


Jadi pembicaraan ke arah eagle memang ada ya?
Do our MoD or Air force enthusiastic or at least interested to pursue this possibilities?


----------



## Chestnut

Willing to bet that there's actually a restarted bidding process behind-closed-doors now that the Su-35 is pretty much dead in the water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

umigami said:


> Jadi pembicaraan ke arah eagle memang ada ya?
> Do our MoD or Air force enthusiastic or at least interested to pursue this possibilities?



I know theres probably some people in the Air Force who's more than happy to have Eagles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

F15 for new squadron or as F5 replacement?


----------



## Nike

Vlog of Brimob commander when inspect his troops in Poso remote jungle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

AP rounds it seemed


----------



## joesatriyono

Chestnut said:


> Going back into the the EF after consulting people who are more informed about them, personally I wouldn't mind the AF buying Euro Triangles. Rather I strongly advise that they buy new air frames instead of procuring the problematic Austrian Tranche 1's. For the most part it is too expensive for what they are and at that point you should just buy new air frames.
> 
> Going into detail:
> 
> > Having Euro Triangles would at least appease the "diversification" crowd without having to delve into the weapons integration issues that you have with the Rafale. The Euro Triangle can carry AMRAAMs and Sidewinders, JDAM integration as well as JSM is being done currently. They can also carry the Sniper ATP as well so we can rely on one type of targeting pod. This would at least allow the Air Force to procure common missiles for their fleet instead of a hodge podge inventory of different missiles from different countries.
> 
> > Since it is an EADS/Airbus product you likely have good kickbacks going to PTDI, cheaper too if you bulk buy with the MRTT (let's face it, the issues with the KC-46 won't be solved anytime soon).
> 
> > Since the budget would be coming from the F-5 replacement budget instead of the Hawk replacement budget, the Air Force can still procure the F-16V's for airpower generation duties. Arguably you would likely have to retire the Flankers early to free up more funds for the Typhoons to reach IOC/FOC, which at this point is probably a welcome relief for the hangar queens.
> 
> > *IF* we stay in the KFX program, they would likely take over the Typhoon interception mission at some point, with (_what I assume is going to happen_) the F-35 taking over the F-16's patrol/strike mission; Or the other way around.
> 
> 
> I still prefer an F-15 or a SHornet but realistically it's a better compromise than the Rafale
> 
> 
> Well, had Erdogan stopped with his 'Ottoman Empire 2.0: Electric Boogaloo' wet dream, it would have likely been a European or South Korean engine.



when do we exactly will retire hawk series? while the drama for tiger not yet find firm ground. and why F-15 or SHornet? i have read your discussion in previous pages, yes this is are more less same engine as f-16 but this is bigger than that, nowadays all F-15 operator are using this craft not just as air superiority craft but also as a bomb truck, do we even have capabilities and other supporting sista and ammo to put F-15 at it's full potential? and if yes, what's the future plan?


----------



## Nike

joesatriyono said:


> when do we exactly will retire hawk series? while the drama for tiger not yet find firm ground. and why F-15 or SHornet? i have read your discussion in previous pages, yes this is are more less same engine as f-16 but this is bigger than that, nowadays all F-15 operator are using this craft not just as air superiority craft but also as a bomb truck, do we even have capabilities and other supporting sista and ammo to put F-15 at it's full potential? and if yes, what's the future plan?



We had targeting pod, we got JDAMS KITS and trying to reverse engineering them, we got plethora of any kind of dumb bombs from mk82,84 and so on, we got laser designator for ground units, our ground radar system and other units being networked into link 16 standard, we starting to stockpilling AMRAAM and we bought many Sidewinder ex German stock to refurbish them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> We had targeting pod, we got JDAMS KITS and trying to reverse engineering them, we got plethora of any kind of dumb bombs from mk82,84 and so on, we got laser designator for ground units, our ground radar system and other units being networked into link 16 standard, we starting to stockpilling AMRAAM and we bought many *Sidewinder ex German* stock to refurbish them.


What model, P or L?
Refurbished to newer model?


----------



## Being-Art

umigami said:


> What model, P or L?
> Refurbished to newer model?


AIM-9P


----------



## Gen3115

joesatriyono said:


> when do we exactly will retire hawk series? while the drama for tiger not yet find firm ground. and why F-15 or SHornet? i have read your discussion in previous pages, yes this is are more less same engine as f-16 but this is bigger than that, nowadays all F-15 operator are using this craft not just as air superiority craft but also as a bomb truck, do we even have capabilities and other supporting sista and ammo to put F-15 at it's full potential? and if yes, what's the future plan?





Nike said:


> We had targeting pod, we got JDAMS KITS and trying to reverse engineering them, we got plethora of any kind of dumb bombs from mk82,84 and so on, we got laser designator for ground units, our ground radar system and other units being networked into link 16 standard, we starting to stockpilling AMRAAM and we bought many Sidewinder ex German stock to refurbish them.



Not too mention if you buy F-16's + armaments, you're basically buying armaments for F-15's as well and vice-versa. Which is why I support F-15 and EF more since you could have a shared armaments stock with the F-16, T-50i and NASAMS. If you buy Rafale or Su-35, you have to have separate stock.


----------



## Alex898

hey, all this talk about procuring F15 or SHornet. how about our naval strike capability ? does US willing to supply us the Harpoon for our jets ?


----------



## Gen3115

Alex898 said:


> hey, all this talk about procuring F15 or SHornet. how about our naval strike capability ? does US willing to supply us the Harpoon for our jets ?



Forget Harpoon, we should get JSM, Harpoon and Exocet are going be outdated sooner, JSM would last longer


----------



## Gundala

Whizzack said:


> That's why I'm rather confused on why some people seems to think that this is a "either KFX or Vipers/Su35/Rafale/etc" situation instead of a "Vipers/Su35/Rafale/etc and KFX" situation... It's not like KFX and the other fighters are mutually exclusive, where we can only have one and not the other...


Simple, as for now we dont have budget for it. If SU35 budget is move to EF purchase then it wont be much of an issue, but whether its going to be upgraded to tranche 2 thats another question. The way I see Rafale plan was to drop F16/SU35 and make a huge investment on 48 Rafale that will secure our lack of fighters numbers for the next decade. But those 48 Rafale may have to take KFX budget out for it, thats prolly one of the consideration. 

Now 2021-2024 budget for viper or other? Now this is the tricky one 



Nike said:


> *Diajak Kerja Sama Bareng Pindad buat Bikin Maung, Ini Kata Toyota*
> Jumat, 24 Juli 2020 | 14:15 WIB
> 
> Komentar
> _
> 
> _
> _
> 
> Lihat Foto_
> _KOMPAS.COM/KRISTIANTO PURNOMO_
> _Prototipe kendaraan taktis (rantis) Maung 4x4 produksi PT Pindad di Bandung, Jawa Barat, Rabu (22/7/2020). Kendaraan ini digunakan beberapa waktu lalu oleh Menteri Pertahanan, Prabowo Subianto dan rencananya akan diproduksi secara massal._
> _Penulis: Stanly Ravel
> |
> Editor: Azwar Ferdian
> 
> 
> JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - PT Pindad (Persero) mengklaim tengah menjejaki upaya kerja sama dengan Toyota Indonesia terkait pengadaan mesin untuk produk kendaraan taktis (rantis) ringan terbarunya, Maung.
> 
> Hal ini disampaikan oleh Direktur Utama PT Pindad (Persero) Abraham Mose yang menjelaskan bila pihaknya sudah melakukan diskusi dengan pihak Auto2000 terkait upaya menjalin kerja sama tersebut.
> 
> "Soal dengan Toyota bagaimana, kami ini sekarang sedang bikin kerja sama berupa long term agreement dengan mereka (Toyota). Kemarin kami sudah bicara dengan Auto2000 ya, namun paling tidak itu harus naik ke atasnya lagi, ke Astra-nya. Jadi kita lihat dulu seperti apa," ucap Abraham kepada Kompas.com, Kamis (23/7/2020).
> 
> Baca juga: Pindad Kirim Sinyal Kerja Sama dengan Toyota untuk Maung
> 
> Ketika mengkonfirmasikan hal ini, Direktur Pemasaran PT Toyota Astra Motor (TAM) Anton Jimmi Suwandy mengakui adanya permintaan dari perusahaan Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) tersebut untuk menjalin kolaborasi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lihat Foto
> Donny Apriliananda/Kompas.com
> Toyota Hilux diajak berenang di kubangan.
> 
> 
> Namun demikian memang belum ada keputusan apapun karena Toyota pun masih melakukan study lebih lanjut terkiat bentuk kerja sama yang dimaksud.
> 
> "Iya, ada permintaan untuk study dari Pindad. Sekarang ini sedang kami bicarakan dengan pihak prinsipal kami lebih dulu," ujar Anton kepada Kompas.com, Jumat (24/7/2020).
> 
> Baca juga: Pindad Mulai Produksi Rantis Maung
> 
> Seperti diketahui, rantis Maung yang akan menjadi kendaraan tempur ringan dibangung dengan mengandalkan dapur pacu milik Toyota Hilux, yakni turbodiesel berkubikasi 2.494 cc lengkap dengan sistem pengerak empat roda dan transmisi enam percepatan manual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lihat Foto
> KOMPAS.COM/KRISTIANTO PURNOMO
> Prototipe kendaraan taktis (rantis) Maung 4x4 produksi PT Pindad di Bandung, Jawa Barat, Rabu (22/7/2020). Kendaraan ini digunakan beberapa waktu lalu oleh Menteri Pertahanan, Prabowo Subianto dan rencananya akan diproduksi secara massal.
> 
> 
> Mesin dengan kode 2GD-FTV tersebut diklaim mampu menghasilkan tenaga sebesar 149 tk dengan torsi badak, yakni 400 Nm. Spesifikasi dari mesin tersebut pun sampai saat ini dianggap cocok untuk diaplikasi Maung yang telah diuji ketangguhannya.
> 
> https://amp.kompas.com/otomotif/rea...reng-pindad-buat-bikin-maung-ini-kata-toyota-_


OMG Finally Pindad make this move. I hope they can get this momentum going, with large batch order like this Pindad should be able to work with automotive industry. Specially if they going to sell this Maung as civilian SUV as well. Tho I think that 2.5L turbo diesel engine need some more power for military purposes but if Toyota somehow agree then they can get it done. If we know the history of Kijang then this one should be doable and with Toyota behind them it would be easier for the bank to give a green light as they would be more confident about the quality of the product.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesia is actually Harpoon user in the past


----------



## Raduga

i hope our marine would get the vest like what dankormar wear .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Credit to kompas.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chestnut

I just hope everyone standardizes ALL their infantry equipment so we can stop with everyone looking like an airsofter.

At the very least just have guidelines on what color the vests/pouches/backpacks should be and how the uniform cut are supposed to look.


----------



## Nike

Looks like Marines had settled with their camo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## san.geuk

Nike said:


> Looks like Marines had settled with their camo
> 
> View attachment 654472
> View attachment 654473
> View attachment 654474
> View attachment 654475
> View attachment 654476
> View attachment 654477
> View attachment 654478
> View attachment 654479
> View attachment 654480
> View attachment 654481
> View attachment 654482
> View attachment 654483


Is this newest exercise photos?


----------



## Ruhnama

Chestnut said:


> Turks more than the Ukrainian


Turks trust ukrainian and ukrainian trust turks so vice versa. Ukraine give engine turks give drone.

Btw turks making their own AAM for their f16...


Kansel said:


> Milgem included as kornas


Yes dulu, in wikipedia still emntioned milgem for kornas. And milgem now have frigate size type (more like dstroyer from the tonnage



Nike said:


> Looks like Marines had settled with their camo
> 
> View attachment 654472
> View attachment 654473
> View attachment 654474
> View attachment 654475
> View attachment 654476
> View attachment 654477
> View attachment 654478
> View attachment 654479
> View attachment 654480
> View attachment 654481
> View attachment 654482
> View attachment 654483


Oh the legedary frosch, one of pride DDR besidr parchim


----------



## Chestnut

Ruhnama said:


> Turks trust ukrainian and ukrainian trust turks so vice versa. Ukraine give engine turks give drone.


They don't really trust them more so they're pretty much forced to as a result of Erdogan's crusade in Syria and him trying to play superpower.


----------



## Nike

KRI Semarang fire fighting units and simulation
































From Kompas.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alex898

I read in one of the comment of alman helvas post, said that the USD 2 billion, our share in KFX program dont include the 50 jets we're gonna get. is it true ? I always thought that the contract includes the 50 planes. silly me


----------



## Nike

Alex898 said:


> I read in one of the comment of alman helvas post, said that the USD 2 billion, our share in KFX program dont include the 50 jets we're gonna get. is it true ? I always thought that the contract includes the 50 planes. silly me



No lah, it just development cost only


SPORC Jagawana aka Indonesia Forest Ranger

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kansel

Indonesia navy exercises on Karimata strait and South Natuna

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

Alex898 said:


> I read in one of the comment of alman helvas post, said that the USD 2 billion, our share in KFX program dont include the 50 jets we're gonna get. is it true ? I always thought that the contract includes the 50 planes. silly me



2 billion dollar = 20 percent development cost + get 50 fighter jet 

Talking about KFX/IFX, it is actually under Jokowi the term and work share deal being finalized in 2015. And the same administration tries to renegotiate the deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Hope to see a large scale India - Indonesia naval exercise this year or next. 

So far the exercises so far are fairly limited (over last couple years but they are just officially starting so its understandable). 

We have put in order for 6 more poseidons btw. There hopefully will be good cooperation between IN and TNI-AL (and TNI at large) for joint strategy against common larger adversary w.r.t crucial areas like java sea, banda sea, andaman sea and of course the most crucial straits involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UMNOPutra

Alex898 said:


> I read in one of the comment of alman helvas post, said that the USD 2 billion, our share in KFX program dont include the 50 jets we're gonna get. is it true ? I always thought that the contract includes the 50 planes. silly me



No wonder if Korea is very happy with your "free cash" to support their "national proud" project ......and I can't also understand why you "accepted" its "term and condition" ,,,


----------



## Nilgiri

@UMNOPutra is all you do is come here randomly to troll now and then?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crunch

http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2020/07/indonesia-considering-purchase-of-more.html?m=1


MI17?!


----------



## Being-Art

Crunch said:


> http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2020/07/indonesia-considering-purchase-of-more.html?m=1
> 
> 
> MI17?!


Still dark because CAATSA


----------



## Indos

CAATSA surely be lifted soon as Joe Biden will likely to win the election based on latest survey.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Indos said:


> 2 billion dollar = 20 percent development cost + get 50 fighter jet
> 
> Talking about KFX/IFX, it is actually under Jokowi the term and work share deal being finalized in 2015. And the same administration tries to renegotiate the deal.


2 billion dollar = 20 percent development cost + get 1 prototype cmiiw.

48 IFK bayar lagi deh keknya.


----------



## Indos

NEKONEKO said:


> 2 billion dollar = 20 percent development cost + get 1 prototype cmiiw.



You are right, I just try to make fun of it 

PTDI will be highly involved in manufacturing the prototype and by getting one prototype it also means PTDI will have chance to develop IFX further, there will be fighter jet division surely.

As we know 4 test pilot has been prepared. 3 from Air Force fighter pilots and 1 from PTDI engineers. 3 Air Force pilots have completed their aerospace engineering degree in ITB and also test pilot school in England and currently are testing N 219. One engineer from PTDI will have fighter jet course but I dont know the latest news about him. 

The prototype will also be made in PTDI. It is the required step before mass production stage that will be done in both Korea and Indonesia.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Indos said:


> CAATSA surely be lifted soon as Joe Biden *will likely to win* the election based on latest survey.


Us presidential election 2016: Hillary will likely to win.
Trump: now I am gonna do what's called a pro gamer move.
Everyone: surpised pikachu face.png

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

Indos said:


> CAATSA surely be lifted soon as Joe Biden will likely to win the election based on latest survey.



i doubt it, CAATSA will still applies whoever the president is, with democrats as rulers will only make it difficult for Indonesian to gain access to their inventory, i prefer republic for the ruler

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

Indos said:


> PTDI will have chance to develop IFX further


I hope the government also push local company to be able to develop the subsystem for IFX.
Such as EOTS thats stealthy, that also have IRST capability and remove the protruding targeting pod and irst.


----------



## Indos

NEKONEKO said:


> I hope the government also push local company to be able to develop the subsystem for IFX.
> Such as EOTS thats stealthy.



Yup, it should. There is intention to bring InfoGlobal to make the cockpit and PT LEN Industry for IFF. Info Global itself has shown its IFX cockpit version in 2016 Indodefense (I forgot the actual year)

Just for the folks here who are not satisfied with the KFX/IFX work share, even when PTDI has Join Venture with CASA and it is 50:50 %, PTDI also dont get TOT and workshare of subsystem, just getting design experience and produce the airframe. Similar thing happen with 50:50 % JV between Pakistan and China in JF17. It is because the subsystem development are not part of the development cost.

There is actually 4 core technology that are being developed by Korea, particularly Hanwa like AESA radar. And if it is part of development cost, so I think Indonesia should get 20 % TOT and work share on that. But IMO we should keep 20% stake of the program and it should be paid by cash, not some ridiculous barter. Our defense budget is enough to finance our financial contribution.

Talking about IP right, I dont know but the first Indonesian team that were sent to Korea also include lawyers beside engineers and Airforce personnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alex898

UMNOPutra said:


> No wonder if Korea is very happy with your "free cash" to support their "national proud" project ......and I can't also understand why you "accepted" its "term and condition" ,,,


just the way chinese are happy that you're buying their ships (KD Keris) and then they still get free tickets to poke through your EEZ? you dont say.


----------



## Indos

NEKONEKO said:


> Us presidential election 2016: Hillary will likely to win.
> Trump: now I am gonna do what's called a pro gamer move.
> Everyone: surpised pikachu face.png



Hillary did win if every vote is equal, but US election system is quite weird and complicated. It is not fair actually that the vote in some states has more worth than in other states. So I always feel our democracy system is better than USA.


----------



## san.geuk

Indos said:


> Yup, it should. There is intention to bring InfoGlobal to make the cockpit and PT LEN Industry for IFF. Info Global itself has shown its IFX cockpit version in 2016 Indodefense (I forgot the actual year)
> 
> Just for the folks here who are not satisfied with the KFX/IFX work share, even when PTDI has Join Venture with CASA and it is 50:50 %, PTDI also dont get TOT and workshare of subsystem, just getting design experience and produce the airframe. Similar thing happen with 50:50 % JV between Pakistan and China in JF17. It is because the subsystem development are not part of the development cost.
> 
> There is actually 4 core technology that are being developed by Korea, particularly Hanwa like AESA radar. And if it is part of development cost, so I think Indonesia should get 20 % TOT and work share on that. But IMO we should keep 20% stake of the program and it should be paid by cash, not some ridiculous barter. Our defense budget is enough to finance our financial contribution.



in my simple word we pay contribution 20% share cost just to studying how to build jet fighter airframe and and sokor will give us 1 prototype, but we can't access other core technology, i suspect is not LM who doest want to give us access but from the korea itself because this project is their pride project, they want the world to know that south korea capable built their own fighter jets, just like i said they just need us for their cash reducing production cost

if you see youtube in related to kfx and indonesia, how their peoples boast about kfx and want us to be kicked out, this can illustrate how they generally think of Indonesia in this project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Hillary did win if every vote is equal, but US election system is quite weird and complicated. It is not fair actually that the vote in some states has more worth than in other states. So I always feel our democracy system is better than USA.



No lah, their had been tested since hundreds years ago and experience so much demography change accross the states. In the past newly joined states like California is one of the least populated and old one like Virginia got the most populated, but now situation reverse right? one can't predict future right? 

And more important is What they care more about is how to preserve their constitution which protect the value of democracy itself not the voters and prevent tyrani by majority.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chestnut

Indos said:


> CAATSA surely be lifted soon as Joe Biden will likely to win the election based on latest survey.


So did Hillary lmao.

Also, CAATSA is a congressional act. It's not as easy to repeal it as most people think.


Indos said:


> Hillary did win if every vote is equal, but US election system is quite weird and complicated. It is not fair actually that the vote in some states has more worth than in other states. So I always feel our democracy system is better than USA.


It's actually much fairer than most people think. It's setup like that so people with more people won't be able to impose their values on states with smaller populations through sheer population size. If anything, their system is a LOT better than ours. Political minorities there are protected through minority rights along with checks and balances.


----------



## Nike

san.geuk said:


> in my simple word we pay contribution 20% share cost just to studying how to build jet fighter airframe and and sokor will give us 1 prototype, but we can't access other core technology, i suspect is not LM who doest want to give us access but from the korea itself because this project is their pride project, they want the world to know that south korea capable built their own fighter jets, just like i said they just need us for their cash reducing production cost
> 
> if you see youtube in related to kfx and indonesia, how their peoples boast about kfx and want us to be kicked out, this can illustrate how they generally think of Indonesia in this project



The latest video should depict it clear, no Indonesia word at all, no word IFX at all. Only KFX, KAI and Korean people working on it. I rather put it with bitter smile and move on, we are not there at this time and must change our strategy. 

After all Korean who had experienced to working for almost 180 pieces of KF 16 and more than 200 KF5, maintenance jobs for 59 F15 Slam Eagle and now producing more than 160 T/A 50 and F/A 50 cerntainly had a lot of experience to build fighter jets. And what we had 33 F 16, 16 Su 27/30 and 30 something Hawk Mk 100/200. We are far cry from them and nothing to compared and our expertise is in propeller type lifter aircraft not fighter jets.


----------



## Rayadipa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286824035368595456
I heard $30 billion of them is for france.


----------



## Gundala

Nilgiri said:


> Hope to see a large scale India - Indonesia naval exercise this year or next.
> 
> So far the exercises so far are fairly limited (over last couple years but they are just officially starting so its understandable).
> 
> We have put in order for 6 more poseidons btw. There hopefully will be good cooperation between IN and TNI-AL (and TNI at large) for joint strategy against common larger adversary w.r.t crucial areas like java sea, banda sea, andaman sea and of course the most crucial straits involved.


We are starting to grow good perception towards each other. This below news if it can be materialized will be a good project for both sides.
https://thediplomat.com/2018/07/india-makes-moves-at-indonesias-strategic-sabang-port/



Alex898 said:


> just the way chinese are happy that you're buying their ships (KD Keris) and then they still get free tickets to poke through your EEZ? you dont say


Better not feed the troll bruh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

san.geuk said:


> in my simple word we pay contribution 20% share cost just to studying how to build jet fighter airframe and and sokor will give us 1 prototype, but we can't access other core technology, i suspect is not LM who doest want to give us access but from the korea itself because this project is their pride project, they want the world to know that south korea capable built their own fighter jets,
> 
> if you see youtube in related to kfx and indonesia, how their peoples boast about kfx and want us to be kicked out, this can illustrate how they generally think of Indonesia in this project



I have made long post about our design contribution and the post is a reply to you, dont you read it ??

There are reason of why KAI forbid PTDI to send inexperience engineers and only want 35 years old above. It is just revealed by our Defense Minister deputy in CNBC Indonesia.

Getting design experience and R&D in STEALTH fighter project is not cheap. We are lucky to only contribute 20 %. If we do it our selves, we will have to prepare 10 billion dollar like the cost of KFX/IFX program. By joining the project with Korea, either Indonesia and Korea will also get knowledge from each other. Korea has also designed T 50 with Lockheed Martin so we will get valuable insight as well from Korean engineers.

I dont know what you mean of core technology, people who oppose KFX fighters always say something like this, but of course PTDI is an airframe company, similar like Boeing and Airbuss, PTDI dont make AESA radar, IRST, and other avionics.

As I said if 4 core technologies are developed by Korea using KFX/IFX development cost, so I believe Indonesia who has invested in 20 % of the overall cost should get 20 %TOT and some workshare on the subsytems like AESA Radar, IRST, and others. But we cannot get technology from subsystem that are imported and not part of development cost.





san.geuk said:


> if you see youtube in related to kfx and indonesia, how their peoples boast about kfx and want us to be kicked out, this can illustrate how they generally think of Indonesia in this project



Did you watch the history ? It is because Indonesia (Jokowi) try to renegotiate with ridiculous offer like paying the development cost through barter, decreasing contribution cost into 15 %, decreasing the fighter acquisition from 48 into 16, while not paying the cost since 2017.

Our relationship with South Korea has been jeopardized because of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Chestnut said:


> So did Hillary lmao.
> 
> Also, CAATSA is a congressional act. It's not as easy to repeal it as most people think.
> 
> It's actually much fairer than most people think. It's setup like that so people with more people won't be able to impose their values on states with smaller populations through sheer population size. If anything, their system is a LOT better than ours. Political minorities there are protected through minority rights along with checks and balances.



Except a sheep shaggers from Wyoming now have more political say than a regular dude from California. Fair isn't the word I will use to describe the American electorate systems. Also what is this "values" you speak of? 

There's a reason why most countries doesn't use the US systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

I'd rather trust the people from Wyoming than anyone from California.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Setelah ke Turki, Prabowo Terbang ke India, Ada Apa?*
Rehia Sebayang, CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

25 July 2020 09:00






Foto: Menhan Prabowo Bertemu dengan Presiden Turki Recep Erdogan (dok. Presidensi Republik Turki)




*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Menteri Pertahanan Indonesia Jenderal Prabowo Subianto akan melakukan kunjungan ke India selama tiga hari. Kunjungan tersebut akan dilakukan mulai Minggu (26/7/2020).

Dalam kunjungannya, Prabowo akan mengadakan pembicaraan dengan para pemimpin India untuk memperkuat kerja sama pertahanan bilateral, lapor _Times of India_, Sabtu (25/7/2020).



*Baca:*
Prabowo Ternyata Tak Cuma Bidik Drone di Turki, Apa Itu?


"Jenderal Prabowo akan mengunjungi India dari 26 hingga 28 Juli dan akan meletakkan karangan bunga di Peringatan Perang Nasional pada hari Senin," kata Angkatan Darat negara itu.

"Dia juga akan tampil dengan Penjaga Kehormatan di South Block Lawns pada hari Senin."




*Baca:*
Jadi Beli Eurofighter Typhoon atau Sukhoi Su-35, Pak Prabowo?


Sebelumnya pada Rabu, Prabowo telah mengadakan pertemuan dengan Menteri Perdagangan Agus Suparmanto di Kantor Kemhan untuk membahas berbagai isu, khususnya penjajakan mekanisme pelaksanaan imbal dagang dengan beberapa negara mitra dagang, termasuk India.

Dalam kesempatan itu, Agus menjelaskan bahwa beberapa komoditas yang siap diimbaldagangkan antara lain kelapa sawit, karet, permesinan, kopi dan turunannya, kakao dan turunannya, produk tekstil, teh, alas kaki, ikan olahan, furnitur, buah-buahan, kopra, plastik dan turunannya, resin, kertas, serta rempah-rempah.

"Tujuan imbal dagang adalah untuk menyeimbangkan neraca perdagangan antara Indonesia dengan negara mitra dagang, sehingga bisa sama-sama mendatangkan devisa," kata Mendag dalam rilisnya yang dimuat di situs kementerian, Kamis.

"Dengan skema imbal dagang, komoditi ekspor Indonesia dapat mendukung pertumbuhan ekonomi nasional agar bisa semakin bergerak dan tumbuh," tambahnya.

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...lah-ke-turki-prabowo-terbang-ke-india-ada-apa

Prabowo seems looking for something in India, maybe Brahmos and other? 

@Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

Indos said:


> Getting design experience and R&D in STEALTH fighter project is not cheap


No stealth technology has been given to Indonesia, not even Korea. Also, US rep often come to Korea to make sure no technology would be leaked to Indonesia. That stealth/Low observable radar design mostly come from US (Airframe wise) and thats the not being given as well.


----------



## Nike

KFX is not Stealth fighter period


----------



## initial_d

and also, KFX price will be higher than F-35, with small number be built the price of kfx will over 100 mill/piece, just like the taiwanese F-CK Ching kuo, not worth it, if i were Prabowo, I'll bail out KFX program


----------



## Indos

Gundala said:


> No stealth technology has been given to Indonesia, not even Korea. Also, US rep often come to Korea to make sure no technology would be leaked to Indonesia. That stealth/Low observable radar design mostly come from US (Airframe wise) and thats the not being given as well.



C 109 design (final design) is derived from C 103 design which is developed by ADD Korea and PTDI, before KAI and Lockheed Martin comes to the project. Just dont make rumors, you need to back your statement with credible source.

The design has been tested in Indonesia as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Rayadipa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286824035368595456
> I heard $30 billion of them is for france.


With that much amount of money for one country, I can only think 1-2 alutsista that will be procured


----------



## Indos

After reading some Indonesian members negative comment on KFX/IFX project, I just feel no wonder if our ancestors never try to make rifle although they have times for hundreds of years before Dutch came to our land

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

Indos said:


> After reading some Indonesian members negative comment on KFX/IFX project, I just feel no wonder if our ancestors never try to make rifle although they have times for hundreds of years before Dutch came to our land


lol, majapahit produce and use firearm on war from 13th century, read history please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

Indos said:


> I dont know with TOT but PTDI will absolutely get valuable design experience while working in KFX/IFX program. We will get blue print that will also be valuable if we want to make similar program in the future with Indonesia as senior partner. This is how we can make N 250 after JV with Cassa in CN 235 program. N 219 is also easier to be design after we get experience producing NC 212 under license.
> 
> About our contribution, dont trust fanboys opinion but rather listen to what people behind the program said. I still remember Indonesian Head engineer for KFX/IFX said that in the first time Korean dont believe with Indonesian engineers capability but as Indonesian engineers proves otherwise during the R&D and then Korean start to believe Indonesian engineers. He said that Max Take off ratio for example used Indonesian opinion and there was debate with Korean engineer at that time. It was stated in Angkasa if I am not mistaken. And it was before 2015.
> 
> We can see more information if we use Google, and there are more than 100 Indonesian engineers there and this is what we can get from Linkedin from just one engineer and he is quite young.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I dont want to show the name as it is related to my Linkedin connection.
> 
> My responsibility in KFX/IFX Program is about doing experimentation in the field of Aerodynamics especially Wind Tunnel & Water Tunnel Test.
> What we do here are:
> - Making accurate model for testing.
> - Making data acquisition and data processing program for force & moment and pressure test.
> - Preparing aerodynamics flow visualization test.
> - Validating Test Result.
> 
> Starting June 2019, I have been assigned to Program Management Office at KFX/IFX Program to handle:
> - Project Plan and Control of Aircraft Development Section at Program Integration Management.
> - Industrial Liaison at Industrial Collaboration.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> More view from Anne Kusmayanti, Head of Ministry of Defense Reseach and the one who is responsible with KFX/IFX program.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> In making the prototype of the multi-fighter aircraft, according to Head of the Ministry of Defense's Research and Development Agency Anne Kusmayati, PTDI will make wings, boosters at the bottom of the wing and tail.
> 
> Work on KF-X / IF-X fighter jets will be centered in Sacheon, South Gyeongsang Province, South Korea, the city which is the headquarters and main factory of Korea Aerospace Industries.
> 
> A total of 200 Indonesian engineers have gradually departed for Sacheon for one or two years. At first they will design the aircraft design. The engineers will also participate in designing all aircraft components.
> 
> Of the total workers of the two countries involved in the making of KF-X / IF-X, 30 percent are more from Indonesia and the majority of the rest are from South Korea. This is also the reason for making aircraft centered on Sacheon, not in Indonesia.
> 
> The proportion of more than 30 percent of Indonesian engineers involved in working on the KF-X / IF-X actually increased from the original amount of 20 percent. The addition of Indonesian workers occurred as time went by cultivation.
> 
> "It signifies that Indonesian engineers count on Korea. There is even a work package whose technology is only owned by Indonesians. He is a doctor from ITB (Bandung Institute of Technology), the only one who has inlight design capabilities. So Korea does not take Indonesia lightly, "Anne said.
> 
> https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...ur-ri-buatan-sendiri-mengangkasa-9-tahun-lagi
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Indos said:


> I have made long post about our design contribution and the post is a reply to you, dont you read it ??
> 
> There are reason of why KAI forbid PTDI to send inexperience engineers and only want 35 years old above. It is just revealed by our Defense Minister deputy in CNBC Indonesia.
> 
> Getting design experience and R&D in STEALTH fighter project is not cheap. We are lucky to only contribute 20 %. If we do it our selves, we will have to prepare 10 billion dollar like the cost of KFX/IFX program. By joining the project with Korea, either Indonesia and Korea will also get knowledge from each other. Korea has also designed T 50 with Lockheed Martin so we will get valuable insight as well from Korean engineers.
> 
> I dont know what you mean of core technology, people who oppose KFX fighters always say something like this, but of course PTDI is an airframe company, similar like Boeing and Airbuss, PTDI dont make AESA radar, IRST, and other avionics.
> 
> As I said if 4 core technologies are developed by Korea using KFX/IFX development cost, so I believe Indonesia who has invested in 20 % of the overall cost should get 20 %TOT and some workshare on the subsytems like AESA Radar, IRST, and others. But we cannot get technology from subsystem that are imported and not part of development cost.
> 
> Did you watch the history ? It is because Indonesia (Jokowi) try to renegotiate with ridiculous offer like paying the development cost through barter, decreasing contribution cost into 15 %, decreasing the fighter acquisition from 48 into 16, while not paying the cost since 2017.
> 
> Our relationship with South Korea has been jeopardized because of it.



@Indos
you mean the first quote above? yes i've read it but we still don't have access to the technology that's the rumours, and of course the subsistem not built by KAI itself but atleast they know how to or has ability to integrated the whole systems on a single airframe, not just integrating system that part of airframe management, my assumsion PT DI engeeners forbidden to gain access to integrate the whole systems needed, this make our administration unhappy about it, especially after in 2015 Airbus promising to assembly typhoon in our own soil and help indonesia achieve indigenous ability to build our own capability (aircraft) 

https://www.airrecognition.com/inde...for-take-offq-theme-for-indodefence-2014.html

decreasing contribution cost into 15% and airframe aqusition it seems like our gov try renegotiation or make a "threat" to sokor for give us those access to integrate the whole system,

my stance is are we gonna spend 2 billion dollar, for untested aircraft and just for 1 prototype? that is lot of money, meanwhile there is urgent needed for mature and capable aircraft to compete our next adversary in north.

but this is just my speculation, perhaps similiar with others forumer thats againts KFX

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> With that much amount of money for one country, I can only think 1-2 alutsista that will be procured



If its American goods you Will get four to six Arleigh Burke class, around 72 F 15, 120 S70i blackhawk, 36 Apache and chance to get what you need EDA items including Abrams M1, M2 Bradley, Stryker, Humvee, MRAP, M109 howitzer and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

Nike said:


> If its American goods you Will get four to six Arleigh Burke class, around 72 F 15, 120 S70i blackhawk, 36 Apache and chance to get what you need EDA items including Abrams M1, M2 Bradley, Stryker, Humvee, MRAP, M109 howitzer and so on.


hhhmmm how about replacing Turkey on F-35 program, buy 120 F-35 and get the right to produce spares and component and future F-35 development for all the F-35 That will be produce on 40 years timeframe (more than 5000 unit)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> After reading some Indonesian members negative comment on KFX/IFX project, I just feel no wonder if our ancestors never try to make rifle although they have times for hundreds of years before Dutch came to our land




Lol, Cetbang , Java Arquebus long been used in local wars especially in Java, how do you think Fatahillah getting rid of Portuguese in Sunda Kelapa even when using smaller Warships? By giving prayer? 

"... _wadya Majapahit ambedili, dene wadya Giri pada pating jengkelang ora kelar nadhahi tibaning mimis_ ..."

"... Majapahit troops shooting their firearms (_bedil_=firearm), while Giri troops fell dead because they couldn't withstand being pierced by bullets (_mimis_=ball bullet)..."

- Serat Darmagandhul

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Chestnut said:


> I'd rather trust the people from Wyoming than anyone from California.


Because a farmer from bumfuc Wyoming knows better about running the country than the more numerously educated californian it seems. Also this is one reason why people seldom vote. Imagine if indonesian this being apathetic towards democracy. 

Why do I fear your YouTube & Twitter subs are filled with online culture warriors nonsense. 

I hate the libs as much as you do but I don't go around spreading obvious propagandas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## san.geuk

initial_d said:


> hhhmmm how about replacing Turkey on F-35 program, buy 120 F-35 and get the right to produce spares and component and future F-35 development for all the F-35 That will be produce on 40 years timeframe (more than 5000 unit)



USAF will buy them 8+6 units planned dilevered in 2022-2023,
https://www.defensenews.com/air/202...rce will,a $862 million contract modification.


----------



## initial_d

san.geuk said:


> USAF will buy them 8+6 units planned dilevered in 2022-2023,
> https://www.defensenews.com/air/2020/07/20/its-official-us-air-force-to-buy-turkish-f-35s/#:~:text=The U.S. Air Force will,a $862 million contract modification.


no, what i meant is buying bulk quantity of F-35 (120 unit) and ask for turkish share on F-35, gaining technology and the right to supply sparepart and component to F-35 overal program for 40 year, that's not just fill our need for Figter jet but also technologies, industrial and economy in the long term

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## san.geuk

initial_d said:


> no, what i meant is buying bulk quantity of F-35 (120 unit) and ask for turkish share on F-35, gaining technology and the right to supply sparepart and component to F-35 overal program for 40 year, that's not just fill our need for Figter jet but also technologies, industrial and economy in the long term



oh i see, i'm just thinking about the procurement itself for urgent scenario, not the whole supply chain and manufaturing process,

you right in long term we should persue some key technology from the US that we have not gain from current cooperation in development of fighter aircraft

and alman says "Less likely it will get whole cabinet approval for execution." so better not expecting too high, unless take his words with a grain of salt


----------



## Gundala

Indos said:


> C 109 design (final design) is derived from C 103 design which is developed by ADD Korea and PTDI, before KAI and Lockheed Martin comes to the project. Just dont make rumors, you need to back your statement with credible source.
> 
> The design has been tested in Indonesia as well.


Answer me this, the first block aim is to make RCS somewhere between 0.1-1.0 sqm. It will need composite material that absorb radar. Are we going to get it (the technology)? Its consider airframe technology for stealth fighter. 



Indos said:


> After reading some Indonesian members negative comment on KFX/IFX project, I just feel no wonder if our ancestors never try to make rifle although they have times for hundreds of years before Dutch came to our land


No, the reason is we dream too high, we dont do the reality check and ended up getting wet dream.


----------



## Alex898

Gundala said:


> No, the reason is we dream too high, we dont do the reality check and ended up getting wet dream.


as a cultured Indonesian boy, I think the sentences you're looking for is "lebih besar pasak daripada tiang". am I right ?
@Indos says from the KFX program we get the technological share, and enough knowledge to build our own stealth in the future. some other member says we dont. so which one is the truth, or are we all dancing with rumours ? as I remember, there's no official statement from government yet that stated what we would get from this program specifically (in details), besides the public knowledges that if we continue that we can build our own stealth fighter in the future (CMIIW). so far they always said we are renegotiating the terms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> Lol, Cetbang , Java Arquebus long been used in local wars especially in Java, how do you think Fatahillah getting rid of Portuguese in Sunda Kelapa even when using smaller Warships? By giving prayer?
> 
> "... _wadya Majapahit ambedili, dene wadya Giri pada pating jengkelang ora kelar nadhahi tibaning mimis_ ..."
> 
> "... Majapahit troops shooting their firearms (_bedil_=firearm), while Giri troops fell dead because they couldn't withstand being pierced by bullets (_mimis_=ball bullet)..."
> 
> - Serat Darmagandhul



Most probably imported rifle, Islamic Kingdoms in Indonesia get supported by Ottoman Turkey who can make rifle. While Majapahit I believe use firearms from China. There is no recorded history that said Indonesia in the ancient time produce rifle.

Those story also just said Majapahit use firearm, not making it. Our ancestors did many trading from powerful nation like China as well. They can buy firearm (the most complex weapon at that time) from them.

Do you know why they dont make it ??? Most probably similar reasons of why you guys now prefer buying many F16 V and F35 than giving the money for KFX/IFX program, because it is due to unproven design and so on and so on, we dont have much time and we need to add more fighter bla bla bla.

Although by seeing our dispute with China in our North Natuna sea which is actually dispute in ZEE (not our territory), there is no one with good logical mind ever think that China will make a war with Indonesia over that small ZEE dispute and sacrifice huge trade surplus that China have from doing trading with us every year. Not to mention getting Indonesia to be with USA camp, their main enemy. CCP is not that stupid.

We dont have enough budget so better use it properly. We are projected to reach 3 trillion dollar GDP in 2034. Our defense budget will be quite huge by seeing how India can spend their military budget with GDP sligthly less than 3 trillion. There are still 14 years ahead. So we hope when we actually can be at that level inshaAllah, many of our weapon system are produced by ourselves, so it will bring more sustainability to our defense budget as it correlates more to our economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Continue KFX, continue other programs too, fair enough right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> Most probably imported rifle, Islamic Kingdoms in Indonesia get supported by Ottoman Turkey who can make rifle. While Majapahit I believe use firearms from China. There is no recorded history that said Indonesia in the ancient time produce rifle.
> 
> Those story also just said Majapahit use firearm, not making it. Our ancestors did many trading from powerful nation like China as well. They can buy firearm (the most complex weapon at that time) from them.
> 
> Do you know why they dont make it ??? Most probably similar reasons of why you guys now prefer buying many F16 V and F35 than giving the money for KFX/IFX program, because it is due to unproven design and so on and so on, we dont have much time and we need to add more fighter bla bla bla.
> 
> Although by seeing our dispute with China in our North Natuna sea which is actually dispute in ZEE (not our territory), there is no one with good logical mind ever think that China will make a war with Indonesia over that small ZEE dispute and sacrifice huge trade surplus that China have from doing trading with us every year. Not to mention getting Indonesia to be with USA camp, their main enemy. CCP is not that stupid.
> 
> We dont have enough budget so better use it properly. We are projected to reach 3 trillion GDP in 2034. Our defense budget will be quite huge by seeing how India can spend their military budget with GDP sligthly less than 3 trillion. There are still 14 years ahead. So we hope when we actually can be at that level inshaAllah, many of our weapon system are produced by ourselves, so it will bring more sustainability to our defense budget as it correlates more to our economy.



Pre Islamic kingdoms did produce firearms, at least early types of canon and arquebus known as Javanese Arquebus.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cetbang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Most probably imported rifle, Islamic Kingdoms in Indonesia get supported by Ottoman Turkey who can make rifle. While Majapahit I believe use firearms from China. There is no recorded history that said Indonesia in the ancient time produce rifle.
> 
> Those story also just said Majapahit use firearm, not making it. Our ancestors did many trading from powerful nation like China as well. They can buy firearm (the most complex weapon at that time) from them.
> 
> Do you know why they dont make it ??? Most probably similar reasons of why you guys now prefer buying many F16 V and F35 than giving the money for KFX/IFX program, because it is due to unproven design and so on and so on, we dont have much time and we need to add more fighter bla bla bla.
> 
> Although by seeing our dispute with China in our North Natuna sea which is actually dispute in ZEE (not our territory), there is no one with good logical mind ever think that China will make a war with Indonesia over that small ZEE dispute and sacrifice huge trade surplus that China have from doing trading with us every year. Not to mention getting Indonesia to be with USA camp, their main enemy. CCP is not that stupid.
> 
> We dont have enough budget so better use it properly.



Whatever with you and your obsession with Islamic brotherhood even looking down Majapahit accomplishment technology in firearms, even though in Museum Gajah, Leiden and New York there is prove of Majapahit Cetbang and notes about their own design of firearms. Cetbang itself very different in design from contemporary European and Middle East in which most of them muzzle loading type, while Cetbang is breech loading type. At the time Nusantara kingdoms developed their own firearms technology including mass production of Black powder, metal like bronze and steel (so they can Made complex personal weapons like Keris) .Even during Bubat war is known Sunda Padjadjaran Kingdom also use Cannon to hold back Majapahit troops.



nufix said:


> Pre Islamic kingdoms did produce firearms, at least early types of canon and arquebus known as Javanese Arquebus.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cetbang
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cetbang



Considering most of the rest of the world still using cold steel technology to wage their campaign, large Nusantara kingdoms at the time is quite advance to already put Cannon on their warships and fortification settlement.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gundala

Alex898 said:


> as a cultured Indonesian boy, I think the sentences you're looking for is "lebih besar pasak daripada tiang". am I right ?


Not really but close enough.



Alex898 said:


> @Indos says from the KFX program we get the technological share, and enough knowledge to build our own stealth in the future. some other member says we dont. so which one is the truth, or are we all dancing with rumours ? as I remember, there's no official statement from government yet that stated what we would get from this program specifically (in details), besides the public knowledges that if we continue that we can build our own stealth fighter in the future (CMIIW). so far they always said we are renegotiating the terms.


You know Im pretty sure couple of guys in here knows alot more then what they say. But to reveal it thats another thing (secrecy, law, politic, etc). What they can do is giving us hints, and sometime those "hints" are out there in the open source. And dont get misslead by politic propaganda/marketing saying "If we continue We can build our own STEALTH fighter in the future". It takes a whole lot more money, whole lot more time and the possibility of ending up making not so good product with the price tag higher than those from the shelf/other country. 

Mending kita membumi aja, majukan teknologi dengan apa yg kita ada dan kita punya. PT.DI will concentrate on comercial airplane and UAV. Those two is within our "range"/capacity. Missiles - we going to need thousands of them in a future, thats economically sustainable. The point is focus on what we can do and spcialize on it, the RD budget is already small if we spreading too thin we might ended up getting NOTHING done.

Looking at N219 as our other airplane project, lets see if PT.DI can do it without PMN (Penyertaan Modal Negara/Dibantu APBN) in order to produce it. If they manage to do it then lets talk about building a fighter.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> Whatever with you and your obsession with Islamic brotherhood even looking down Majapahit accomplishment technology in firearms, even though in Museum Gajah, Leiden and New York there is prove of Majapahit Cetbang and notes about their own design of firearms. Cetbang itself very different in design from contemporary European and Middle East in which most of them muzzle loading type, while Cetbang is breech loading type. At the time Nusantara kingdoms developed their own firearms technology including mass production of Black powder, metal like bronze and steel (so they can Made complex personal weapons like Keris) .Even during Bubat war is known Sunda Padjadjaran Kingdom also use Cannon to hold back Majapahit troops.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering most of the rest of the world still using cold steel technology to wage their campaign, large Nusantara kingdoms at the time is quite advance to already put Cannon on their warships and fortification settlement.


I bet they can make a lot of black powder because they had a lot of cattle poops. They are hindu and cattle/cow is sacred animal for them, so they can't consume them but on the other hand had a lot of them which mean A LOT of nitrogen sources.


----------



## Chestnut

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Because a farmer from bumfuc Wyoming knows better about running the country than the more numerously educated californian it seems. Also this is one reason why people seldom vote. Imagine if indonesian this being apathetic towards democracy.
> 
> Why do I fear your YouTube & Twitter subs are filled with online culture warriors nonsense.
> 
> I hate the libs as much as you do but I don't go around spreading obvious propagandas.


That's a very dangerous assumption to make, but I'm not going to get into it since it'll be a very long conversation.



Alex898 said:


> as a cultured Indonesian boy, I think the sentences you're looking for is "lebih besar pasak daripada tiang". am I right ?
> @Indos says from the KFX program we get the technological share, and enough knowledge to build our own stealth in the future. some other member says we dont. so which one is the truth, or are we all dancing with rumours ? as I remember, there's no official statement from government yet that stated what we would get from this program specifically (in details), besides the public knowledges that if we continue that we can build our own stealth fighter in the future (CMIIW). so far they always said we are renegotiating the terms.


To summarize, the reality is that we:

1. Have junior IP rights _(meaning that the ROK can simply veto anything we do with it if they don't want us to do it)._
2. No resell rights.
3. No access to developed technologies _(especially the much needed software, electronic, and internal avionic systems)._
4. No guarantee that we have local manufacturing rights.
*
(i) This is a similar scheme of the F-35 program, in that all the core technologies still belong to Lockheed Martin (and by extension the United States) DESPITE members of the international consortium contributing researchers and companies into the program. Thus any attempt to use those technologies without explicit permission by the IP owner (Lockheed Martin) would result in a veto by the United States Government.*

Because of that, the only people from the JSF program who are continuing on their own indigenous 5th/6th gen programs are those who already *HAVE* experience in fighter development and manufacturing prior to the program, namely the United Kingdom and Turkey. It is *HIGHLY* unlikely that we would be able to continue work on our KFX's without South Korean help even after the initial development program ends.

PTDI would have learned a lot more in fighter development had they gone through the proper steps to build experience on manufacturing combat aircraft by starting off with licensed manufacturing of a COTS design, similar to how the ROK started off with the F-16 in the 1990's.

For example, PTDI could have taken up Airbus's offer during the initial F-5 replacement program and locally assemble/manufacture Typhoons, as well as integrate the electronic systems locally at its facilities in Bandung. Or if they didn't want to go with Airbus, they could have taken LM's offer and do more complex spare part manufacturing and avionic integration work for the F-16's.
*
(i) The most valuable skill that PTDI can learn is not airframe design, but rather integration and manufacturing of sensitive avionics and electronic components. All modern aerospace manufacturing have the capability to design airframes be it combat or transport, it is only a matter of research and development.*

Instead, PTDI tried to run when they didn't even know how to crawl yet. We skipped the proper steps on indigenous fighter development and are now stuck in a bad deal. And a lot of people are clouded by blind nationalism that they don't realize that they are essentially in denial over the reality of the situation.

All this talk about how Korea needs PTDI and Indonesia is also false. The reality is that the Koreans are more than capable of funding and developing everything themselves (for example the radar and IRST system) and we are only still in the program simply because they don't want to harm relations with us.

The bitter truth that many people refuse to accept is that *THEY. DON'T. NEED. US.*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nike

Gundala said:


> Not really but close enough.
> 
> 
> You know Im pretty sure couple of guys in here knows alot more then what they say. But to reveal it thats another thing (secrecy, law, politic, etc). What they can do is giving us hints, and sometime those "hints" are out there in the open source. And dont get misslead by politic propaganda/marketing saying "If we continue We can build our own STEALTH fighter in the future". It takes a whole lot more money, whole lot more time and the possibility of ending up making not so good product with the price tag higher than those from the shelf/other country.
> 
> Mending kita membumi aja, majukan teknologi dengan apa yg kita ada dan kita punya. PT.DI will concentrate on comercial airplane and UAV. Those two is within our "range"/capacity. Missiles - we going to need thousands of them in a future, thats economically sustainable. The point is focus on what we can do and spcialize on it, the RD budget is already small if we spreading too thin we might ended up getting NOTHING done.
> 
> Looking at N219 as our other airplane project, lets see if PT.DI can do it without PMN (Penyertaan Modal Negara/Dibantu APBN) in order to produce it. If they manage to do it then lets talk about building a fighter.....



err actually not

we need to boost our development and acquire technology to build, designing and made as much as subsystem in a modern fighter jet as soon as possible. The problem is, KFX with iFX program doesn't provide much with what all we needed to acquire such capability. The limitation mostly came from our own, and the other reason came from the other side. In the past actually Habibie and Indonesia government had came with solution to license production Hawk in large number for our own use, but the deal fall through because of embargoe and economy crisis so we can't sustain such program anymore even when we want to do it.

BTW, looking at Turkey current condition, though US sanction limited embargoe on them, their current Aviation industry can cope with such condition because they are able to sustain and acquire technology needed when they are license production the F 16 fighter in large number including the Engine. Why they can do that? We need to look back what they had do and what they are gaining when license production of F-16 at large number

In September 1983, the government of Turkey announced plans to buy 132 F-16C's and 24 F-16D's under the _Peace Onyx I_ program, which operates under the Foreign Military Sales (FMS) program. The first eight aircraft in the order were to be built at Fort Worth, but the remaining 148 aircraft were to be assembled in Turkey at TUSAS Aerospace Industries (TAI) at Akinci (formerly Mürted). TUSAS is an acronym which stands for _Turkiye Ucak Sanayii AS_, or Turkish Aircraft Industries, which is a company owned jointly by Turkish and American shareholders.

TAI has also been awarded a contract to build wings, center fuselages, and aft fuselages for USAF F-16s. They have also been awarded a contract to build 46 Block 40 F-16C/D's for the Egyptian Air Force under the _Peace Vector IV_ program (to be delivered through the USAF of course).

In March of 1992, a follow-on order for two batches of 40 block 50 F-16C/D's (68 C's and 12 D's) was placed under the _Peace Onyx II_ FMS program. The funding of the first 40 planes will be met primarily by Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, and the Emirates. Peace Onyx II started with the production of F-16 Block 50, serial number #93-0657. The program is worth some USD $3.5 billion. TEI (Turkish Engine Industries) will supply 96 F129 IPE engines, ASELSAN will produce 100 LN93-RLG. The Peace Onyx II aircraft were delevered from 1996 till 1997.

The Peace Onyx I Block 40 aircraft are fitted with the GPS navigation system (LN-39 INS license-built by ASELSAN), APG-68(V) radar, automatic terrain-following radar, digital flight controls, more efficient chaff and flare dispensers, and the ability to carry AIM-7 and AIM-120 radar-guided BVR missiles. These Block 40 aircraft are also compatible with the LANTIRN low-level night navigation and attack system, and are powered by General Electric F110-GE-100 engines, which are built under license by TAI Engines at Eskisehir. In 1994, TAI began the Falcon-Up modification program on the Peace Onyx I aircraft, consisting mainly of structural improvements.

PEACE ONYX-IV covers local assembly of 30 Advanced Block 50+s. (16 -C and 14 -D). Deliveries was scheduled for 2011-2012. PO-IV F-16s will have CFTs, indigenious LGB, GPS/INS stand-off weapons, AN/ALQ-178[V]5+ SPEWS-III ECMs, Sniper (probably) and AselPod NTPs, and other US avionics and weapons completely same with CCIP PO-III Program.

CCIP Program:

B30s will be subjected to "limited" upgrade i.e. no radar improvement and only for reliable OCU role. B40s and B50s will be "fully enhanced" and will be incorporated with some nationalized avionics and weapons.

Actually they are acquiring such large and lot of industrial capability when licensing production of F-16, starting from build the engine needed, structural airframe, wing, pylon and fuselage, avionic system, sensor pods and local missile system.


----------



## san.geuk

Chestnut said:


> That's a very dangerous assumption to make, but I'm not going to get into it since it'll be a very long conversation.
> 
> 
> To summarize, the reality is that we:
> 
> 1. Have junior IP rights _(meaning that the ROK can simply veto anything we do with it if they don't want us to do it)._
> 2. No resell rights.
> 3. No access to developed technologies _(especially the much needed software, electronic, and internal avionic systems)._
> 4. No guarantee that we have local manufacturing rights.
> *
> (i) This is a similar scheme of the F-35 program, in that all the core technologies still belong to Lockheed Martin (and by extension the United States) DESPITE members of the international consortium contributing researchers and companies into the program. Thus any attempt to use those technologies without explicit permission by the IP owner (Lockheed Martin) would result in a veto by the United States Government.*
> 
> Because of that, the only people from the JSF program who are continuing on their own indigenous 5th/6th gen programs are those who already *HAVE* experience in fighter development and manufacturing prior to the program, namely the United Kingdom and Turkey. It is *HIGHLY* unlikely that we would be able to continue work on our KFX's without South Korean help even after the initial development program ends.
> 
> PTDI would have learned a lot more in fighter development had they gone through the proper steps to build experience on manufacturing combat aircraft by starting off with licensed manufacturing of a COTS design, similar to how the ROK started off with the F-16 in the 1990's.
> 
> For example, PTDI could have taken up Airbus's offer during the initial F-5 replacement program and locally assemble/manufacture Typhoons, as well as integrate the electronic systems locally at its facilities in Bandung. Or if they didn't want to go with Airbus, they could have taken LM's offer and do more complex spare part manufacturing and avionic integration work for the F-16's.
> *
> (i) The most valuable skill that PTDI can learn is not airframe design, but rather integration and manufacturing of sensitive avionics and electronic components. All modern aerospace manufacturing have the capability to design airframes be it combat or transport, it is only a matter of research and development.*
> 
> Instead, PTDI tried to run when they didn't even know how to crawl yet. We skipped the proper steps on indigenous fighter development and are now stuck in a bad deal. And a lot of people are clouded by blind nationalism that they don't realize that they are essentially in denial over the reality of the situation.
> 
> All this talk about how Korea needs PTDI and Indonesia is also false. The reality is that the Koreans are more than capable of funding and developing everything themselves (for example the radar and IRST system) and we are only still in the program simply because they don't want to harm relations with us.
> 
> The bitter truth that many people refuse to accept is that *THEY. DON'T. NEED. US.*



they dont need our money but still south korea need us to reduce research/production cost and to promote their kfx or i can say we are their the guinea pig 

sorry if it sounds harsh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> That's a very dangerous assumption to make, but I'm not going to get into it since it'll be a very long conversation.
> 
> 
> To summarize, the reality is that we:
> 
> 1. Have junior IP rights _(meaning that the ROK can simply veto anything we do with it if they don't want us to do it)._
> 2. No resell rights.
> 3. No access to developed technologies _(especially the much needed software, electronic, and internal avionic systems)._
> 4. No guarantee that we have local manufacturing rights.
> *
> (i) This is a similar scheme of the F-35 program, in that all the core technologies still belong to Lockheed Martin (and by extension the United States) DESPITE members of the international consortium contributing researchers and companies into the program. Thus any attempt to use those technologies without explicit permission by the IP owner (Lockheed Martin) would result in a veto by the United States Government.*
> 
> Because of that, the only people from the JSF program who are continuing on their own indigenous 5th/6th gen programs are those who already *HAVE* experience in fighter development and manufacturing prior to the program, namely the United Kingdom and Turkey. It is *HIGHLY* unlikely that we would be able to continue work on our KFX's without South Korean help even after the initial development program ends.
> 
> PTDI would have learned a lot more in fighter development had they gone through the proper steps to build experience on manufacturing combat aircraft by starting off with licensed manufacturing of a COTS design, similar to how the ROK started off with the F-16 in the 1990's.
> 
> For example, PTDI could have taken up Airbus's offer during the initial F-5 replacement program and locally assemble/manufacture Typhoons, as well as integrate the electronic systems locally at its facilities in Bandung. Or if they didn't want to go with Airbus, they could have taken LM's offer and do more complex spare part manufacturing and avionic integration work for the F-16's.
> *
> (i) The most valuable skill that PTDI can learn is not airframe design, but rather integration and manufacturing of sensitive avionics and electronic components. All modern aerospace manufacturing have the capability to design airframes be it combat or transport, it is only a matter of research and development.*
> 
> Instead, PTDI tried to run when they didn't even know how to crawl yet. We skipped the proper steps on indigenous fighter development and are now stuck in a bad deal. And a lot of people are clouded by blind nationalism that they don't realize that they are essentially in denial over the reality of the situation.
> 
> All this talk about how Korea needs PTDI and Indonesia is also false. The reality is that the Koreans are more than capable of funding and developing everything themselves (for example the radar and IRST system) and we are only still in the program simply because they don't want to harm relations with us.
> 
> The bitter truth that many people refuse to accept is that *THEY. DON'T. NEED. US.*


The reality is PT.DI doesn't have the capabillity to absorb the technology and in this KFX programme; South Korea has never been in need of us except for us being the market, it would've been more rationale if we partially local manufacture FA-50 instead. We missed that opportunity on Lockheed Martin F-16s, the 1st step to fighter jets science for PT.DI, we missed it untill the dawn of F-35 era. There are too many naive people here, living in their fantasy and fairy tale who has no idea the facts on field.



umigami said:


> With that much amount of money for one country, I can only think 1-2 alutsista that will be procured


30 Billions US$ of those will come from France.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fl0gger

kfx harus lanjut terlanjur basah ide nya bagus hanya saja deal nya memang kurang baik bukan jelek ya proyek ambisius ..?
ya tentu saja terlepas dr semua masalah tersebut memang harus di pikirkan juga recent need nya TNI khususnya TNI AU dan kenapa kfx bukan f 50 atau f 16 mungkin pemimpin bangsa kita berfikiran lebih ke depan "nanggung" ngembangin pswt gen 3.5 atau 4 the future is stealth...tapi memang industri kita belum mature progres ada dan di planingkan dan di kejar hanya saja saat ini belum dlm tahap tersebut tetapi setidak nya kita berani membuat pilihan dan usaha terlepas bagaimana hasil akhir yang di dapat nanti saya yakin sedikit banyak nya kita mendapat kan ilmu yang baik dlm pembangunan pswt terutama peswat tempur ingat ide pak habibie utk memiliki N.250 tak sedikit yang mencibir bahkan menghina proyek tersebut baik dr dalam atau pun luar negeri karena mereka melihat N.250 saat itu sebagai "ancaman " but eventualy N.250 ada dan semoga nasib ifx tidak berhenti seperti N.250 seperti yang kita khawatirkan bersama....regard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> The reality is PT.DI doesn't have the capabillity to absorb the technology and in this KFX programme; South Korea has never been in need of us except for us being the market, it would've been more rationale if we partially local manufacture FA-50 instead. We missed that opportunity on Lockheed Martin F-16s, the 1st step to fighter jets science for PT.DI, we missed it untill the dawn of F-35 era. There are too many naive people here, living in their fantasy and fairy tale who has no idea the facts on field.
> 
> 
> 30 Billions US$ of those will come from France.





Cromwell said:


> The reality is PT.DI doesn't have the capabillity to absorb the technology and in this KFX programme; South Korea has never been in need of us except for us being the market, it would've been more rationale if we partially local manufacture FA-50 instead. We missed that opportunity on Lockheed Martin F-16s, the 1st step to fighter jets science for PT.DI, we missed it untill the dawn of F-35 era. There are too many naive people here, living in their fantasy and fairy tale who has no idea the facts on field.
> 
> 
> 30 Billions US$ of those will come from France.


So , the 48 rafale plan is not a bullsh*t afterall , let me guess the thing other than that , euroSAM and possible scorpene procurement ?


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> So , the 48 rafale plan is not a bullsh*t afterall , let me guess the thing other than that , euroSAM and possible scorpene procurement ?



30 billion us dollar is big number though, Rafale, Scorpene, Eurosam, Gowind class, anything else?

there is a lot of things to buy, starting from MRTT tanker, AWACS system, UAV, moar fighter like F-16V, MV-22 Osprey, Poseidon, ASW helicopter, utility helicopter, Heavy Helicopter, SPH, armor like tank, IFV, APC and so on. offset must be calculated, ToT and so on. Hope we can secure engine license deal, local production by inviting them to made manufacturing units or laboratory for sensor system and avionic system, even for helicopter engines and other utility type aircraft and built another companies/sub companies solely to handle helicopter production, fighter production and utility aircraft with separated production lines if Indonesian Aerospace industries to move on at another level. Securing MRO contracts and inviting users of the system to do maintenance in Indonesia, there is a lot of thing to do actually.

better is to inviting foreign manufacturing (by made them into non negative investment list) to invest production or assembly lines in Indonesia working with local manufacturer (preferably private industries), the look of PZL Mielec and Lockheed Martin facility or FNSS and BAE system colaboration should be encouraged here. The more Indonesian worker and engineer getting exposure from such technology the more we can gather resources and human pools to do our bidding in our National Projects actually.







info-graphic is only as an example

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

30 Billion $ alone from france!!??
if it's long term soft loans That will be okay, if not it's gonna be a debt traps,
let's see with 30B$ we get 80 Rafale with spares and munition, 4 mistral LHD, Eurosam, 6 scorpene, 6-8 Horizon class frigates.....oh please don't wake me up from this wet dream


----------



## Chestnut

Rayadipa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286824035368595456
> I heard $30 billion of them is for france.


You shouldn't say things like that without proof, the smallest rumors can be blown out of proportion within the context of Indonesian defense procurement.



initial_d said:


> 30 Billion $ alone from france!!??
> if it's long term soft loans That will be okay, if not it's gonna be a debt traps,
> let's see with 30B$ we get 80 Rafale with spares and munition, 4 mistral LHD, Eurosam, 6 scorpene, 6-8 Horizon class frigates.....oh please don't wake me up from this wet dream


My previous point exactly.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Indos said:


> Most probably imported rifle, Islamic Kingdoms in Indonesia get supported by Ottoman Turkey who can make rifle. While Majapahit I believe use firearms from China. There is no recorded history that said Indonesia in the ancient time produce rifle.
> 
> Those story also just said Majapahit use firearm, not making it. Our ancestors did many trading from powerful nation like China as well. They can buy firearm (the most complex weapon at that time) from them.
> 
> Do you know why they dont make it ??? Most probably similar reasons of why you guys now prefer buying many F16 V and F35 than giving the money for KFX/IFX program, because it is due to unproven design and so on and so on, we dont have much time and we need to add more fighter bla bla bla.
> 
> Although by seeing our dispute with China in our North Natuna sea which is actually dispute in ZEE (not our territory), there is no one with good logical mind ever think that China will make a war with Indonesia over that small ZEE dispute and sacrifice huge trade surplus that China have from doing trading with us every year. Not to mention getting Indonesia to be with USA camp, their main enemy. CCP is not that stupid.
> 
> We dont have enough budget so better use it properly. We are projected to reach 3 trillion dollar GDP in 2034. Our defense budget will be quite huge by seeing how India can spend their military budget with GDP sligthly less than 3 trillion. There are still 14 years ahead. So we hope when we actually can be at that level inshaAllah, many of our weapon system are produced by ourselves, so it will bring more sustainability to our defense budget as it correlates more to our economy.


There is no valid evidence in history that ottoman help us with janisarries weapon or some relation with sultan in sumatra, or java..i have heard some opinion that ottoman cooperate with our sultanatte but it still not have valid evidence.. maybe in old time our sultan hear about how great is ottoman than they try to using it as a bargain to their people,ally even enemy.


----------



## Indos

mejikuhibiu said:


> There is no valid evidence in history that ottoman help us with janisarries weapon or some relation with sultan in sumatra, or java..i have heard some opinion that ottoman cooperate with our sultanatte but it still not have valid evidence.. maybe in old time our sultan hear about how great is ottoman than they try to using it as a bargain to their people,ally even enemy.



I stress more on buying their weapons (rifle). Not necessary give weapon for free.


----------



## Ruhnama

initial_d said:


> hhhmmm how about replacing Turkey on F-35 program, buy 120 F-35 and get the right to produce spares and component and future F-35 development for all the F-35 That will be produce on 40 years timeframe (more than 5000 unit)


But turks out from program but still producibg part till 2021


----------



## Cromwell

The basic questions people need understand on our aviation industry;
How come Singapore & Malaysian made more profit than us ?
If they have been so succesfull, why didn't we focus on MRO business and spare part manufacturing instead of aircraft as a whole ?
Of all those we claim as " local made " how much are the local contents ?
How many aircraft we produce monthly ? Or even just make it annually ?
Concerning N250; we can't deny in its class this was the best however did the market seek the best or the cheapest ? N250 performed better than ATR-72 yet we know the story. The conclusion leads to, Do we run PT.DI as state agency or business oriented entreprise which must make profit and understand the market ?

There consider everything in field with what idealistically we should've pursued, in the end this is why i always think to myself " what a load of daydreamers here full of students like naivety and fairytales optimism ? "

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> How come Singapore & Malaysian made more profit than us ?
> If they have been so succesfull, why didn't we focus on MRO business and spare part manufacturing instead of aircraft as a whole ?


PT.DI/Nurtanio was made under the goal of demand creator to let the industry grow underneath them. I believe Pak Habibie said that, he said there are 2 ways of building aerospace industry creating demand (making an airplane) or making that MRO/Spare parts business to sustain the goal of being a major player regionally and globally thus making advancement in technology while doint it. Thats why he created N250 as the first in its class that have fly by the wire technology and advance digital instrument back then. But economic crisis hit them hard, what happened next we already know.....

After the resurection of Nurtanio to PT.DI its unclear what role/path they going to take, which lead to...



Cromwell said:


> The conclusion leads to, Do we run PT.DI as state agency or business oriented entreprise which must make profit and understand the market ?


This is a good question. If we are going to take Pak Habibie path then the strategy is clear. One of them is to create a good product to SELL then slowly breed local industry below. Now they have bright aerospace engineers and Im personally proud of PT.DI and wish they could grow to become major player. But in order for us to follow Pak Habibie plan then first all stakeholder of PT.DI have to do major overhaul. Hire "Bule" who has knowledge and network to global aviation Industry (Pak Habibie has it) if you have to. We want to be major player? Having latest technology? then we need to have a good platform (company) to do it. For now I regretly see them as state agency...

So how is the current condition of our beloved "platform"?
https://money.kompas.com/read/2019/...-tetap-rugi-meski-sudah-disuntik-pmn?page=all

I prefer we "fix" this first then we can talk about KFX to make sure all those knowledge we have from KFX wont go into the drain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

M1939 Marines still exist, but not known if the ammunition still there


----------



## Nike




----------



## HellFireIndo

I don't understand, countries who could make their own stuffs, apparently they can do it just out of nowhere? where the hell we are supposed to start our effort when in the end everyone could only conclude that buy, buy, buy is the only possibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chestnut

We start our efforts by retracing the step of countries that have done so successfully. Not by skipping every step beforehand.


----------



## Indos

HellFireIndo said:


> I don't understand, countries who could make own stuffs, apparently they can do it just out of nowhere? where the hell we are supposed to start our effort when in the end everyone could only conclude that buy, buy, buy is the only possibility.



Some people have low optimism about their own people capability. And it is what I say as part of some of our society mentality. If we listen to them, we are not going to be an advance nation. South Korea also has such people in their early development period, but the ones who have big dream keep pursuing their dream. And we can see SK is very advance now.

If you guys check on Indonesia Aerospace Forum, there are two Korean having a debate whether their country aerospace company should make civilian airplane or not.

This is the interesting part that I got from the conversation. It is said that some Korean had doubt that their country can pursue automotive industry and challenge the established players in their early period of their industry development.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is the whole statement :

from "SgtGunho" argument to another Korean.

"Again, this is strawman. I did not specifically say that Korea should build a turboprop aircraft only nor I have claimed that Korean airlines are buying turboprop aircrafts en masse. I am more than happy for Korea to build either turboprop or turbofans aircrarft for those profitable domestic & international air routes. However, it is the fact that KAI is still interested in turboprop aircrafts as their recent note indicates that Korean OEM Mid-size Civilian A/C is a turboprop aircraft. It seems like KAI may disagree with you assessment. Either ways, the domestic & international air routes from Korea will continue to present an opportunity for Korean aviation & aerospace industry. I again politely suggest you to repuate this point.

"So far what you have offered seems like a very similar argument that Korean had argued why they shouldn't build a car industry many years ago when Korea actually had no market, no money, no enigneers and the automotive industry was dominated by Chrysler and others."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> So , the 48 rafale plan is not a bullsh*t afterall , let me guess the thing other than that , euroSAM and possible scorpene procurement ?


EMADS, aster, exocet coastal defense(?) 


Also please expect there will be second hand ship procured by mr Prabowo as rumored before. Bremen class is one of them. The needs to reach 100% MEF that's why Prabowo planned to buy second hand ship and fighter since buying new will take 3-5 years to deliver


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Chestnut said:


> We start our efforts by retracing the step of countries that have done so successfully. Not by skipping every step beforehand.



This!! What differs PTDI than other aircraft manufacturers is that they only care about outward appearances, which is the „production“ of aircraft. But things like worksharing with different subcons to create a complete supply chain or diversification of business to create a service ecosistem for aftersales were left unattended.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kansel

South China Sea tension is rising so the idea to buy second hand weaponry is logical IMO, while procurements like viper, iver, osprey etc etc is for medium-long term needs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

nufix said:


> This!! What differs PTDI than other aircraft manufacturers is that they only care about outward appearances, which is the „production“ of aircraft. But things like worksharing with different subcons to create a complete supply chain or diversification of business to create a service ecosistem for aftersales were left unattended.



The company was under a corrupt guy for more than 10 years and Today he is in custody, the replacement is the one who can make PT PELNI profitable after many years experience loss. He made a transformation of PELNI from being a passenger vessel (which is challenged by LCC) into tapping a cargo business. PTDI has scored profit last year. I am optimist that a new guy know what should be done to create a profitable company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

HellFireIndo said:


> I don't understand, countries who could make their own stuffs, apparently they can do it just out of nowhere? where the hell we are supposed to start our effort when in the end everyone could only conclude that buy, buy, buy is the only possibility.


Start by being " Realist " not " Optimist "; Optimist is for those who believe in fairy tales, the children alike.
1st Reconstruct the management system within our state owned entreprises 
2nd Reorient everything from being state agency to business oriented entreprise { if MRO business & spare parts manufacturing makes more profit we can start from there instead of whole aircraft; ensure continuity of orders both domestic and foreign needs; know your market ( we live in era where Boeing, Airbus, Embraer, Leonardo, Bombardier, etc already have their realm, understand which products we do the best and focus on that )}.
3rd Being transparent and stop lying to public { PKR is hardly to be called " local made " we are just subcontractor which participations below 5% even lower on DSME 1400 ( out of 1.2 Billions US$ the share of works were just 9 Millions US$ )}

And i repeat importantly, kill that child like " optimism ", the world doesn't need that. Start being " realist " and understand where to fix and create the path to truly self owned reliance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fl0gger

after all i think we all living in a dream dgn mimpi kita bisa memiliki cita cita dan berusaha meraih cita cita kita dgn berusaha dan berdoa tanpa mimpi hidup akan terasa hampa dan membosankan hidup hanya sekali warnai hidup mu dgn mimpi agar engkau mampu menghadapi reality kehidupan mu utk meraih impian mu persatuan dan kemerdekan bangsa ini pun berawal dr mimpi bagaimana gajah mada menaklukan hampir seluruh nusantara dan soekarno memproklamirkan kemerdekaan bangsa adalah salah satu perwujudan impian besar bangsa so nothing wrong about dreaming semua terkembali kepada diri kita mau ga meraih impian ...we all do and discus ing in this forum did to regard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> The company was under a corrupt guy for more than 10 years and Today he is in custody, the replacement is the one who can make PT PELNI profitable after many years experience loss. He made a transformation of PELNI from being a passenger vessel (which is challenged by LCC) into tapping a cargo business. PTDI has scored profit last year. I am optimist that a new guy know what should be done to create a profitable company.



10 years? Are you sure? According to many senior and retired employees, PTDI has been corrupt since the legacy of Nurtanio was erased by you know who. PTDI wanted to fast track things so that it can become a legacy for the guy but it forgot to set up the necessary environment for a working aircraft manufacturing company. It became political statement for him and his sons. Do you know that when N250 was rolled out, all the bules working at PTDI were given day offs so that only local faces appeared on TV? That's how political PTDI was.

Anyway, if profit is the sole goal of PTDI, PTDI should just focus on taking workshare from Airbus and Boeing. That is where the money is. RnD, manufacturing, and distributing homegrown aircraft? Those are too risky for PTDI who up until now cannot even have a clear production capacity thanks to the unpreparedness of its supply chain.

Lets be a realist here. PTDI is poised to be an aircraft manufacturing company. Unless it starts to act like one, it doesnt matter who is leading the company.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> Start by being " Realist " not " Optimist "; Optimist is for those who believe in fairy tales, the children alike.
> 1st Reconstruct the management system within our state owned entreprises
> 2nd Reorient everything from being state agency to business oriented entreprise { if MRO business & spare parts manufacturing makes more profit we can start from there instead of whole aircraft; ensure continuity of orders both domestic and foreign needs; know your market ( we live in era where Boeing, Airbus, Embraer, Leonardo, Bombardier, etc already have their realm, understand which products we do the best and focus on that )}.
> 3rd Being transparent and stop lying to public { PKR is hardly to be called " local made " we are just subcontractor which participations below 5% even lower on DSME 1400 ( out of 1.2 Billions US$ the share of works were just 9 Millions US$ )}
> 
> And i repeat importantly, kill that child like " optimism ", the world doesn't need that. Start being " realist " and understand where to fix and create the path to truly self owned reliance.


People can't be realist and optimist at the same time? 

there's problems? of course there are. Should people take care of it? of course. There's some steps that need to be done? you've mentioned it. But does that means nothing can be achieved anyway? i highly doubt it. 

If the Japanese was to be a "realist" in the mid 1800s, that they as people say "shouldn't skip steps", and then just "realize" how backward they were compared to western powers knocking at their door, they wouldn't achieve anything they've done so far. Yes they have problems of backward society and institution, they were "realist" in a way they acknowledge it and started reforming. But they also an "optimist", that they just go along with it, modernizing Japan in 50 years of what took the Europeans centuries, and they made it, then they do it again post-WW2, so why can't we be like that? i suppose it's the mentality argument all over again, as Indos mentioned that even Koreans still doubted their capabilities, even when they actually can.

Why can't optimism goes in hand with realism vice versa? if we strive for the better and go for it, eventually we'll make it.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

HellFireIndo said:


> People can't be realist and optimist at the same time?
> 
> there's problems? of course there are. Should people take care of it? of course. There's some steps that need to be done? you've mentioned it. But does that means nothing can be achieved anyway? i highly doubt it.
> 
> If the Japanese was to be a "realist" in the mid 1800s, that they as people say "shouldn't skip steps", and then just "realize" how backward they were compared to western powers knocking at their door, they wouldn't achieve anything they've done so far. Yes they have problems of backward society and institution, they were "realist" in a way they acknowledge it and started reforming. But they also an "optimist", that they just go along with it, modernizing Japan in 50 years of what took the Europeans centuries, and they made it, then they do it again post-WW2, so why can't we be like that? i suppose it's the mentality argument all over again, as Indos mentioned that even Koreans still doubted their capabilities, even when they actually can.
> 
> Why can't optimism goes in hand with realism vice versa? if we strive for the better and go for it, eventually we'll make it.


If only people knew deep inside our state owned entreprises then you would've understood why i killed off the optimism and rose the realism. How corrupt everything are which i believed beyond repair, but then i suppose i already talked too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

that's why i wanted to see an experiment of turning our SOE into private company , and see how long they can survive and thrive in such environment (that would technically also reveal how clusterf*ck their current management).





our SOE loves to overbiasing their lie of achievement to media, that's why some members here also said our SOE is mere political tool to boost any governmental regime on their periode.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> I don't understand, countries who could make their own stuffs, apparently they can do it just out of nowhere? where the hell we are supposed to start our effort when in the end everyone could only conclude that buy, buy, buy is the only possibility.



Lol, are you an oaf? I had clearly giving you an example of how South Korean and Turkey aircraft industry can succeed and thrived where they starting at when even they don't have basic aircraft industry when they starting the business much later compared to when Nurtanio flying his aircraft. They got it with license producing the aircraft deemed suitable enough for their own use and with many benefit to do so, they got chance to do license producing the engines, Airframe, spareparts and so on with involved other subsystem maker and creating the ecosystem. And they not stingy with their order to begin with. 

There is many thing in Indonesia where even the basic path is to be skipped because many deemed such path is lacking the "face and pride" though this the basic to do everything with the right way. Even the proper MRO industry like GMO doesnt hold the candle here and public doesnt know if every year before the post Covid world they got revenue above four hundreds million dollar US and net profit around forty to fifty million US Dollar each year, far above the Aircraft "maker" PT DI who only recently got 10 million US Dollar profit.



Cromwell said:


> Start by being " Realist " not " Optimist "; Optimist is for those who believe in fairy tales, the children alike.
> 1st Reconstruct the management system within our state owned entreprises
> 2nd Reorient everything from being state agency to business oriented entreprise { if MRO business & spare parts manufacturing makes more profit we can start from there instead of whole aircraft; ensure continuity of orders both domestic and foreign needs; know your market ( we live in era where Boeing, Airbus, Embraer, Leonardo, Bombardier, etc already have their realm, understand which products we do the best and focus on that )}.
> 3rd Being transparent and stop lying to public { PKR is hardly to be called " local made " we are just subcontractor which participations below 5% even lower on DSME 1400 ( out of 1.2 Billions US$ the share of works were just 9 Millions US$ )}
> 
> And i repeat importantly, kill that child like " optimism ", the world doesn't need that. Start being " realist " and understand where to fix and create the path to truly self owned reliance.



I kinda belief , GMF doing much much better in management and work culture compared to PT DI as GMF always working with international partner and private companies and being exposed with their stringent demands and ethic works. It actually not much if the government inject capital for GMF so they can license producing spare part for maintenance use of commercial aircraft , kinda like how ST doing with their subsidiaries. And giving more government work for GMF for maintenance jobs of the Air Force assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> Lol, are you an oaf? I had clearly giving you an example of how South Korean and Turkey aircraft industry can succeed and thrived where they starting at when even they don't have basic aircraft industry when they starting the business much later compared to when Nurtanio flying his aircraft. They got it with license producing the aircraft deemed suitable enough for their own use and with many benefit to do so, they got chance to do license producing the engines, Airframe, spareparts and so on with involved other subsystem maker and creating the ecosystem. And they not stingy with their order to begin with.
> 
> There is many thing in Indonesia where even the basic path is to be skipped because many deemed such path is lacking the "face and pride" though this the basic to do everything with the right way. Even the proper MRO industry like GMO doesnt hold the candle here and public doesnt know if every year before the post Covid world they got revenue above four hundreds million dollar US and net profit around forty to fifty million US Dollar each year, far above the Aircraft "maker" PT DI who only recently got 10 million US Dollar profit.
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda belief , GMF doing much much better in management and work culture compared to PT DI as GMF always working with international partner and private companies and being exposed with their stringent demands and ethic works. It actually not much if the government inject capital for GMF so they can license producing spare part for maintenance use of commercial aircraft , kinda like how ST doing with their subsidiaries. And giving more government work for GMF for maintenance jobs of the Air Force assets.


South Korea and Turkey started from F-16; we should've followed them long ago by doing more than airframe manufacturing & assembly, like avionic and electronic subsystems. F-16 is simple, light, singe engine, economic, it's decent platform no wonder the market loves it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> South Korea and Turkey started from F-16; we should've followed them long ago by doing more than airframe manufacturing & assembly, like avionic and electronic subsystems. F-16 is simple, light, singe engine, economic, it's decent platform no wonder the market loves it



Turkey clause for the cooperation is they will taking over US partner sharing workshare after 25 years of cooperation, this actually what differ some of us with their. They are more looking into a long way compared here, where the government trying to push and threatened the South Korean to give us more working share and technology access after found the unfairness of the clauses some of us accused our sides as not commited.

I will said God dammit, we are working for our National interest not the South Korean interest. If the clause is unfair and the South Korean seemed adamant to not giving us more, better to say goodbye.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

For the extreme, if the South Korean still stubborn, better to use every way to gather the knowledge, steal them, reverse engineering them, nebeng proyek sambil tunda pembayaran and so on when we get the chance. As long as you don't get caught to do so there is no moral limitation and Shame.

We should not give a damn about their feeling or whatsoever, the priority is our National interest first.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

Nike said:


> For the extreme, if the South Korean still stubborn, better to use every way to gather the knowledge, steal them, reverse engineering them, nebeng proyek sambil tunda pembayaran and so on when we get the chance. As long as you don't get caught to do so there is no moral limitation and Shame.
> 
> We should not give a damn about their feeling or whatsoever, the priority is our National interest first.



Do you know these key words in business ... Good Faith, Business Ethic and Commitment ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Preparation of Naval exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rosseu91

Nike said:


> Lol
> 
> "... _wadya Majapahit ambedili, dene wadya Giri pada pating jengkelang ora kelar nadhahi tibaning mimis_ ..."
> 
> "... Majapahit troops shooting their firearms (_bedil_=firearm), while Giri troops fell dead because they couldn't withstand being pierced by bullets (_mimis_=ball bullet)..."
> 
> - Serat Darmagandhul



Lol it is really an academic mistake to quote "SERAT DARMOGANDUL" because it is fictitious, its validity is not recognized. majapahit era weapons were indeed imported from china (mongol), after all the gunpowder technology really belongs to china which was then adopted majapahit and the iron was imported from khurasan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Rosseu91 said:


> Lol it is really an academic mistake to quote "SERAT DARMOGANDUL" because it is fictitious, its validity is not recognized. majapahit era weapons were indeed imported from china (mongol), after all the gunpowder technology really belongs to china which was then adopted majapahit and the iron was imported from khurasan



Yeah whatsoever, Majapahit is noob , and only foreigner is able to do everything. Even metalurgi technology to create keris is not belong to Javanese but China or Muslim foreigner. And our Cannon is Made from iron not bronze or the same metal used to build gamelan sets. Very LoL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## initial_d

Rosseu91 said:


> Lol it is really an academic mistake to quote "SERAT DARMOGANDUL" because it is fictitious, its validity is not recognized. majapahit era weapons were indeed imported from china (mongol), after all the gunpowder technology really belongs to china which was then adopted majapahit and the iron was imported from khurasan


A type of cannon produced by the Majapahit Empire.
Type: Firearms
Name: CETBANG Ship Cannon
Era: Majapahit Kingdom, 14th century
Collection :
THE METROPOLITAN MUSEUM OF ART
1000 5th Avenue, New York, NY - USA
Cannon
Period: Majapahit period (1296–1520)
Date: ca. 14th century
Culture: Indonesia (Java)
Medium: Bronze
Dimensions: L. 37 7/16 in. 
Classification: Metalwork
Credit Line: Gift of Mr. and Mrs. Martin Lerner, in honor of Professor Samuel Eilenberg, 1986
Accession Number: 1986.503
Indonesia
The Javanese Majapahit Empire was arguably able to encompass much of the modern day ASEAN due to its unique mastery of bronze-smithing and use of a central arsenal fed by a large number of cottage industries within the immediate region. Documentary and archeological evidence indicate that Arab or Indian traders introduced gunpowder, gonnes, muskets, blunderbusses, and cannon to the Javanese, Acehnese, and Batak via long established commercial trade routes around the early to mid 14th century CE. Portuguese and Spanish invaders were unpleasantly surprised and occasionaly even outgunned on occasion. The resurgent Singhasari Empire overtook Sriwijaya and later emerged as the Majapahit whose warfare featured the use of fire-arms and cannonade. Circa 1540 CE the Javanese, always alert for new weapons found the newly arrived Portuguese weaponry superior to that of the locally made variants. Javanese bronze breech-loaded swivel-guns, known as meriam, or erroneously as lantaka, was used widely by the Majapahit navy as well as by pirates and rival lords. The demise of the Majapahit empire and the dispersal of disaffected skilled bronze cannon-smiths to Brunei, modern Sumatra, Malaysia and the Philippines lead to widespread use, especially in the Makassar Strait.
A Chinese pirate or commercial shipwreck site[where?] yeilded a paired swivel gun, for rapid firing: one barrel would fire whiles its opposite was being reloaded, though this remains a rare find. Other archeological finds have unearthed triple-barrel and double-barrel swivel-guns, though they were not widely duplicated.
Saltpetre harvesting was recorded by Dutch and German travelers as being common in even the smallest villages and was collected from the decomposition process of large dung hills specifically piled for the purpose. The Dutch punishment for possession of unpermitted gunpowder appears to have been amputation.[unreliable source?] Ownership and manufacture of gunpowder was later prohibited by the colonial Dutch occupiers. According to a colonel McKenzie quoted in Sir Thomas Stamford Raffles, The History of Java (1817), the purest sulphur was supplied from a crater from a mountain near the straits of Bali.
Note:
The Majapahit marine fleet armed with CETBANG is highly respected by the Asian region. Consists of several sizes (1 meter to 3 meters), using low explosive high-fuel gun powder. This is different from the gunpowder found by China which is high explosive with high thrust. 
Cr. To ownes
AC_Admin


----------



## Indos

initial_d said:


> A type of cannon produced by the Majapahit Empire.
> Type: Firearms
> Name: CETBANG Ship Cannon
> Era: Majapahit Kingdom, 14th century
> Collection :
> THE METROPOLITAN MUSEUM OF ART
> 1000 5th Avenue, New York, NY - USA
> Cannon
> Period: Majapahit period (1296–1520)
> Date: ca. 14th century
> Culture: Indonesia (Java)
> Medium: Bronze
> Dimensions: L. 37 7/16 in.
> Classification: Metalwork
> Credit Line: Gift of Mr. and Mrs. Martin Lerner, in honor of Professor Samuel Eilenberg, 1986
> Accession Number: 1986.503
> Indonesia
> The Javanese Majapahit Empire was arguably able to encompass much of the modern day ASEAN due to its unique mastery of bronze-smithing and use of a central arsenal fed by a large number of cottage industries within the immediate region. Documentary and archeological evidence indicate that Arab or Indian traders introduced gunpowder, gonnes, muskets, blunderbusses, and cannon to the Javanese, Acehnese, and Batak via long established commercial trade routes around the early to mid 14th century CE. Portuguese and Spanish invaders were unpleasantly surprised and occasionaly even outgunned on occasion. The resurgent Singhasari Empire overtook Sriwijaya and later emerged as the Majapahit whose warfare featured the use of fire-arms and cannonade. Circa 1540 CE the Javanese, always alert for new weapons found the newly arrived Portuguese weaponry superior to that of the locally made variants. Javanese bronze breech-loaded swivel-guns, known as meriam, or erroneously as lantaka, was used widely by the Majapahit navy as well as by pirates and rival lords. The demise of the Majapahit empire and the dispersal of disaffected skilled bronze cannon-smiths to Brunei, modern Sumatra, Malaysia and the Philippines lead to widespread use, especially in the Makassar Strait.
> A Chinese pirate or commercial shipwreck site[where?] yeilded a paired swivel gun, for rapid firing: one barrel would fire whiles its opposite was being reloaded, though this remains a rare find. Other archeological finds have unearthed triple-barrel and double-barrel swivel-guns, though they were not widely duplicated.
> Saltpetre harvesting was recorded by Dutch and German travelers as being common in even the smallest villages and was collected from the decomposition process of large dung hills specifically piled for the purpose. The Dutch punishment for possession of unpermitted gunpowder appears to have been amputation.[unreliable source?] Ownership and manufacture of gunpowder was later prohibited by the colonial Dutch occupiers. According to a colonel McKenzie quoted in Sir Thomas Stamford Raffles, The History of Java (1817), the purest sulphur was supplied from a crater from a mountain near the straits of Bali.
> Note:
> The Majapahit marine fleet armed with CETBANG is highly respected by the Asian region. Consists of several sizes (1 meter to 3 meters), using low explosive high-fuel gun powder. This is different from the gunpowder found by China which is high explosive with high thrust.
> Cr. To ownes
> AC_Admin



We are talking about rifle (most complex weapon at that time) that our ancestor never think to make it our selves although there are more than 200 years to prepare to start manufacturing it. The reason of not making it most probably similar like the reason brought by those who oppose KFX/IFX program in Today event. Or in other word, we are going to repeat the biggest mistake that our ancestor did during ancient time. 

They are importing from other nation and when Dutch can perfectly impose sea blockade, our ancestor start loosing the war. And Dutch do the invasion step by step. 

Cetbang is a canon.


----------



## initial_d

Indos said:


> We are talking about rifle (most complex weapon at that time) that our ancestor never think to make it our selves although there are more than 200 years to prepare to start manufacturing it. The reason of not making it most probably similar like the reason brought by those who oppose KFX/IFX program in Today event. Or in other word, we are going to repeat the biggest mistake that our ancestor did during ancient time.
> 
> They are importing from other nation and when Dutch can perfectly impose sea blockade, our ancestor start loosing the war. And Dutch do the invasion step by step.
> 
> Cetbang is a canon.


did you mean like this!?
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_arquebus
or this one
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Istinggar
The predecessor of firearms, the pole gun (bedil tombak), was recorded as being used by Java in 1413.[10][11]:245 However the knowledge of making "true" firearms in the archipelago came after the middle of 15th century. It was brought by the Islamic nations of West Asia, most probably the Arabs. The precise year of introduction is unknown, but it may be safely concluded to be no earlier than 1460.[12]:23 Before the arrival of the Portuguese in Southeast Asia, the Malays already possessed primitive firearms, the Java arquebus.[13] This firearm has a very long barrel (up to 2.2 m in length), and during the Portuguese conquest of malacca (1511), it is proven to able to penetrate a ship's hull to the other side.[14][12] However the lock mechanism of the gun is very crude.[13]
The Portuguese in Goa and Malacca independently produced their own matchlock firearms. Starting in the 1513, the tradition of German-Bohemian gun making were merged with Turkish gun making traditions.[15]:39–41 This resulted in Indo-Portuguese tradition of matchlocks. Indian craftsmen modified the design by introducing a very short, almost pistol-like buttstock held against the cheek, not the shoulder, when aiming. They also reduced the caliber and made the gun lighter and more balanced. This was a hit with the Portuguese who did a lot of fighting aboard ship and on river craft, and valued a more compact gun.[15]:41[16]

can someone post the picture of javanese arquebus or istinggar here, I don't know why i cannot upload it via my cell phone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> We are talking about rifle (most complex weapon at that time) that our ancestor never think to make it our selves although there are more than 200 years to prepare to start manufacturing it. The reason of not making it most probably similar like the reason brought by those who oppose KFX/IFX program in Today event. Or in other word, we are going to repeat the biggest mistake that our ancestor did during ancient time.
> 
> They are importing from other nation and when Dutch can perfectly impose sea blockade, our ancestor start loosing the war. And Dutch do the invasion step by step.
> 
> Cetbang is a canon.



Just lol, lah. Rifle even not invented until dawn of Napoleonic war era (rifle muskets), at the same time most of Nusantara region is at the mercy of European power. 

And are you an oaf? Which one here doesnt want Indonesia to become self sufficient in military equipment? But it is self sufficient in military equipment is the same to follow KFX by hook and crook? And at the same time sacrifice our National interest and obvious reason to joint KFX/IFX program in the first place? Get real lah you


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> We are talking about rifle (most complex weapon at that time) that our ancestor never think to make it our selves although there are more than 200 years to prepare to start manufacturing it. The reason of not making it most probably similar like the reason brought by those who oppose KFX/IFX program in Today event. Or in other word, we are going to repeat the biggest mistake that our ancestor did during ancient time.
> 
> They are importing from other nation and when Dutch can perfectly impose sea blockade, our ancestor start loosing the war. And Dutch do the invasion step by step.
> 
> Cetbang is a canon.



Dude, rifle came from the word rifling, came into existence in late 19th century. During the pre islamic and high islamic kingdoms era, nobody had rifles, not even the dutch. Everyone used arquebus or musket. What are you talking about?



Rosseu91 said:


> Lol it is really an academic mistake to quote "SERAT DARMOGANDUL" because it is fictitious, its validity is not recognized. majapahit era weapons were indeed imported from china (mongol), after all the gunpowder technology really belongs to china which was then adopted majapahit and the iron was imported from khurasan



Any historical data to support that majapahit cannot produce canon and arquebus?


----------



## Indos

nufix said:


> Dude, rifle came from the word rifling, came into existence in late 19th century. During the pre islamic and high islamic kingdoms era, nobody had rifles, not even the dutch. Everyone used arquebus or musket. What are you talking about?



Yup what I mean is senapan (or it can be in different names in English base on its development). I should have said firearm.


----------



## Chestnut

This is an opinion piece so don't take this as fact.

https://asia.nikkei.com/Opinion/Ind...IGm5F8gpKBH1CI2gMSGkLSMq7ChGBizuov8SYqQVAuqug


"The Natuna Sea, which surrounds a chain of Indonesian islands off the northwest coast of Borneo, has become the latest point of dispute in the fight between China and its Southeast Asian neighbors over the South China Sea.

Indonesia, which claims the Natuna Sea as part of its exclusive economic zone, or EEZ, has formally joined the fray against China, which says it has rights over it and nearby waters encompassed by its "nine-dash line" map-marking. On June 18, Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi said there was no reason to negotiate with China on fishing activities around the Natuna archipelago.

But what if China were to ignore the Jakarta government's diplomatic muscle-flexing and continue to send warships, coastguard vessels and maritime militia boats to assert its "historical" fishing rights in the area?
Indonesia has no way to prevent Chinese incursions in the Natuna Sea, which borders the southwestern edge of the South China Sea, at least on its own. Given that Southeast Asian solidarity against Beijing is not in sight, Indonesia is left with only one viable option -- upgrading its military relationship with the U.S.

Indonesian naval forces have often had to push back against Chinese fishing trawlers escorted by military or armed Coast Guard ships. The latest incident occurred in December, when Chinese vessels entered the Natuna Sea, prompting Indonesia to deploy fighter jets and warships in the area.

Indonesian F-16 fighter jet flies above the nation's naval ship in the Natuna Sea on January 10: Indonesia has no way to prevent Chinese incursions at least on its own. © Antara Foto/Reuters
Indonesia has now grounded its protest in law. In two notes lodged to U.N. Secretary-General Antonio Guterres on May 26 and June 12, the Indonesian government said China's nine-dash line had no legal basis and ran against the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea, or UNCLOS.

Furthermore, the Indonesians voiced support for the 2016 ruling by the Permanent Court of Arbitration in The Hague which dismissed Chinese territorial claims to the region. The case before the international tribunal was filed by the Philippines which, along with Vietnam, Malaysia, Taiwan and Brunei, opposes China's occupation and militarization of islets, coral reefs and shoals in the South China Sea.

But as retired Indonesian Admiral Eden Gunawan has said, the UNCLOS legal framework is not strong enough to stop Chinese and other foreign fishing boats from encroaching on his country's EEZ.

With more than 17,500 islands and numerous chokepoints, Indonesia is vulnerable to external attacks. The Indonesian Navy has adopted a defense-in-depth strategy to counter foreign intrusions in its EEZ and protect its maritime borders. In essence, the Indonesians send their coastguard ships and warships to face foreign vessels of the same type, in accordance with UNCLOS rules.

At the moment, Indonesia has deployed some naval units in the Natuna waters. It is also committed to building up an air and naval base at Besar, the main island in the Natuna Regency, or sub-province, and increasing the presence of local fishing boats to exercise sovereignty over the area.

However, the coronavirus pandemic has hit the country's economy hard, pushing the Jakarta government to trim military spending by $588 million this year -- the initial military budget for 2020 stood at $9.3 billion.

Like other Southeast Asian nations, Indonesia would prefer not to pick a side in the U.S.-China rivalry. The status quo has always been the first option for Jakarta and its neighbors, with the U.S. balancing China.

Unity and coordination among the 10 members of ASEAN on the South China Sea issue would certainly help deter China's assertiveness, but it is a long shot at the moment. This is the same for signing a binding code of conduct for activities in the strategic waterway between the Southeast Asian bloc and Beijing.

Against this backdrop, with the tit-for-tat competition between the two powers escalating, neutrality risks becoming unsustainable for regional actors at odds with the Chinese.

The Indonesian government should recognize the harsh reality and act accordingly. The idea of expanding military ties with the U.S. finds support from some in the Indonesian military's senior ranks. They say their country has been cooperating militarily with Washington for more than 40 years, focusing on joint exercises and drills, but believe such a cooperation needs to be taken to a higher level, similar to an alliance, to make sure China will not dictate its policy in the region.

The upgraded relationship could be modeled after the U.S.-Singapore military pact, which grants U.S. forces access to the Singapore's naval and air bases, including the deployment on a rotational basis of spy planes and littoral combat ships.

The Indonesian Navy could coordinate its defense-in-depth approach with U.S. freedom of navigation operations in the South China Sea, and the U.S. Navy could contribute to patrolling the sprawling Indonesian archipelago.
In this way, Indonesia would flesh out its defenses against the Chinese, while the U.S. would gain an active partner in its efforts to contain China within the China seas and the Strait of Taiwan -- an American version of Beijing's anti-access, area denial strategy.

Falling short of a full alliance with Washington, Singapore has kept enough elasticity to maintain close links with China. Indonesia's enhanced defense relationship with the U.S. should be established on the same assumption."


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Our senayan member will reject the idea with full alliance with washington..akan jadi bola liar kemana mana tu isu.. dr embargo sampai palestina.
I think its better that we do what like soeharto do in past..jaman itu kita jadi salahsatu sekutu penting dikawasan..we cooperate with US..from Vietnam war,timtim,and afghanistan.. and some say 1st gulf war (cuma rumor yg ga bisa dibuktiin)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> This is an opinion piece so don't take this as fact.
> 
> https://asia.nikkei.com/Opinion/Ind...IGm5F8gpKBH1CI2gMSGkLSMq7ChGBizuov8SYqQVAuqug
> 
> 
> "The Natuna Sea, which surrounds a chain of Indonesian islands off the northwest coast of Borneo, has become the latest point of dispute in the fight between China and its Southeast Asian neighbors over the South China Sea.
> 
> Indonesia, which claims the Natuna Sea as part of its exclusive economic zone, or EEZ, has formally joined the fray against China, which says it has rights over it and nearby waters encompassed by its "nine-dash line" map-marking. On June 18, Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi said there was no reason to negotiate with China on fishing activities around the Natuna archipelago.
> 
> But what if China were to ignore the Jakarta government's diplomatic muscle-flexing and continue to send warships, coastguard vessels and maritime militia boats to assert its "historical" fishing rights in the area?
> Indonesia has no way to prevent Chinese incursions in the Natuna Sea, which borders the southwestern edge of the South China Sea, at least on its own. Given that Southeast Asian solidarity against Beijing is not in sight, Indonesia is left with only one viable option -- upgrading its military relationship with the U.S.
> 
> Indonesian naval forces have often had to push back against Chinese fishing trawlers escorted by military or armed Coast Guard ships. The latest incident occurred in December, when Chinese vessels entered the Natuna Sea, prompting Indonesia to deploy fighter jets and warships in the area.
> 
> Indonesian F-16 fighter jet flies above the nation's naval ship in the Natuna Sea on January 10: Indonesia has no way to prevent Chinese incursions at least on its own. © Antara Foto/Reuters
> Indonesia has now grounded its protest in law. In two notes lodged to U.N. Secretary-General Antonio Guterres on May 26 and June 12, the Indonesian government said China's nine-dash line had no legal basis and ran against the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea, or UNCLOS.
> 
> Furthermore, the Indonesians voiced support for the 2016 ruling by the Permanent Court of Arbitration in The Hague which dismissed Chinese territorial claims to the region. The case before the international tribunal was filed by the Philippines which, along with Vietnam, Malaysia, Taiwan and Brunei, opposes China's occupation and militarization of islets, coral reefs and shoals in the South China Sea.
> 
> But as retired Indonesian Admiral Eden Gunawan has said, the UNCLOS legal framework is not strong enough to stop Chinese and other foreign fishing boats from encroaching on his country's EEZ.
> 
> With more than 17,500 islands and numerous chokepoints, Indonesia is vulnerable to external attacks. The Indonesian Navy has adopted a defense-in-depth strategy to counter foreign intrusions in its EEZ and protect its maritime borders. In essence, the Indonesians send their coastguard ships and warships to face foreign vessels of the same type, in accordance with UNCLOS rules.
> 
> At the moment, Indonesia has deployed some naval units in the Natuna waters. It is also committed to building up an air and naval base at Besar, the main island in the Natuna Regency, or sub-province, and increasing the presence of local fishing boats to exercise sovereignty over the area.
> 
> However, the coronavirus pandemic has hit the country's economy hard, pushing the Jakarta government to trim military spending by $588 million this year -- the initial military budget for 2020 stood at $9.3 billion.
> 
> Like other Southeast Asian nations, Indonesia would prefer not to pick a side in the U.S.-China rivalry. The status quo has always been the first option for Jakarta and its neighbors, with the U.S. balancing China.
> 
> Unity and coordination among the 10 members of ASEAN on the South China Sea issue would certainly help deter China's assertiveness, but it is a long shot at the moment. This is the same for signing a binding code of conduct for activities in the strategic waterway between the Southeast Asian bloc and Beijing.
> 
> Against this backdrop, with the tit-for-tat competition between the two powers escalating, neutrality risks becoming unsustainable for regional actors at odds with the Chinese.
> 
> The Indonesian government should recognize the harsh reality and act accordingly. The idea of expanding military ties with the U.S. finds support from some in the Indonesian military's senior ranks. They say their country has been cooperating militarily with Washington for more than 40 years, focusing on joint exercises and drills, but believe such a cooperation needs to be taken to a higher level, similar to an alliance, to make sure China will not dictate its policy in the region.
> 
> The upgraded relationship could be modeled after the U.S.-Singapore military pact, which grants U.S. forces access to the Singapore's naval and air bases, including the deployment on a rotational basis of spy planes and littoral combat ships.
> 
> The Indonesian Navy could coordinate its defense-in-depth approach with U.S. freedom of navigation operations in the South China Sea, and the U.S. Navy could contribute to patrolling the sprawling Indonesian archipelago.
> In this way, Indonesia would flesh out its defenses against the Chinese, while the U.S. would gain an active partner in its efforts to contain China within the China seas and the Strait of Taiwan -- an American version of Beijing's anti-access, area denial strategy.
> 
> Falling short of a full alliance with Washington, Singapore has kept enough elasticity to maintain close links with China. Indonesia's enhanced defense relationship with the U.S. should be established on the same assumption."


I understand the logic behind this article however if we implement this for real; i can't imagine how public will support this



Nike said:


> Just lol, lah. Rifle even not invented until dawn of Napoleonic war era (rifle muskets), at the same time most of Nusantara region is at the mercy of European power.
> 
> And are you an oaf? Which one here doesnt want Indonesia to become self sufficient in military equipment? But it is self sufficient in military equipment is the same to follow KFX by hook and crook? And at the same time sacrifice our National interest and obvious reason to joint KFX/IFX program in the first place? Get real lah you


I like your response, truly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Cromwell said:


> I understand the logic behind this article however if we implement this for real; i can't imagine how public will support this


To be fair, we're pretty much already well within the US sphere, just not publicly. Anybody that genuinely thinks we're not is in denial at this point.

What do they think the *HUGE *new annex over at the US embassy is for? Processing visas?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> To be fair, we're pretty much already well within the US sphere, just not publicly. Anybody that genuinely thinks we're not is in denial at this point.
> 
> What do they think the *HUGE *new annex over at the US embassy is for? Processing visas?



BBQ party lah, more people more merrier


----------



## ardezzo

Kansel said:


> View attachment 655326



sir, yes sir!
we'll buy F35s, Super Hercules, Ospreys, Wedgetails, Poseidons and more Apaches 
we also buy subs, corvettes, frigates, MRTTs and Typhoons from your European allies


----------



## Chestnut

Slash the Typhoons and it'll be a good setup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Chestnut said:


> o be fair, we're pretty much already well within the US sphere, just not publicly. Anybody that genuinely thinks we're not is in denial at this point.
> 
> What do they think the *HUGE *new annex over at the US embassy is for? Processing visas?


Dude whats up with you and your US thingy really? I can understand your fascination about US, but I think we get your point already. US relation with us is always going to be up and down. Sure US has special place in our diplomatic relation, simply because they are Superpower. Is that mean we have to "bow down" and publicly stated that we need US then go with full fledged alliance? Come onnn...

Our founding father put "bebas aktif" in our constitution for a reason. They know superpower Nations will try their best to influence Indonesia to their full alliance side thus locking our political/economic move, With this "bebas aktif" we can reject any full military aliance with respect to them as well. And this also giving us more rooms to pasang dua kaki thus benefit our nation more. If we all going to do it under the table for our own interest and lean more to one side so be it, Im sure any sane and educated person in Indonesia who have political knowledge wont mind. 



Kansel said:


> View attachment 655326


Seems like with all those arsenal purchase "test the water" move by Prabowo and his team now bear fruit. The fish bite the bait?  Now they want to sell more arms to us, and hopefully we got what we wanted and have a great deal  This is one of Prabowo strong side, play with media while doing kasak kusuk dibelakang. This is nice specially after coming from previous pompeo statement and I quote _"Pompeo's announcement Monday rejects almost all of China's claims in the region, including those around the Scarborough Reef and Spratly Islands among others claimed by the Philippines, as well as the waters surrounding the Vanguard Bank near Malaysia, the Luconia Shoals near Malaysia and the Natuna Besar near Indonesia."  _Our diplomat and government is doing it right 
_
https://www.usnews.com/news/nationa...take-a-stand-against-china-in-south-china-sea_



Chestnut said:


> Slash the Typhoons and it'll be a good setup


and here we go again


----------



## mejikuhibiu

France give Us $30b
48 rafale
Scorpene
Gowind (im prefer mistrale class)
SAM
US of A ??
Maybe we can ask US permission for Scalp
Since Scalp use some US material part, or maybe tomahawk.. we need cruise missile range about 500km till 750km..
F15ex or F16v,F18Suphorn??
Much more tech acces for ifx/lfx


----------



## NEKONEKO

Rosseu91 said:


> the iron was imported from khurasan





NEKONEKO said:


> Majapahit Empire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kakawin Sutasoma is still in a good condition.


Start at 32:10
Go to 35:20



The guy answer with yes.

They got weapons from Sulawesi, no information about canon tho.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Gundala said:


> Dude whats up with you and your US thingy really? I can understand your fascination about US, but I think we get your point already. US relation with us is always going to be up and down. Sure US has special place in our diplomatic relation, simply because they are Superpower. Is that mean we have to "bow down" and publicly stated that we need US then go with full fledged alliance? Come onnn...
> 
> Our founding father put "bebas aktif" in our constitution for a reason. They know superpower Nations will try their best to influence Indonesia to their full alliance side thus locking our political/economic move, With this "bebas aktif" we can reject any full military aliance with respect to them as well. And this also giving us more rooms to pasang dua kaki thus benefit our nation more. If we all going to do it under the table for our own interest and lean more to one side so be it, Im sure any sane and educated person in Indonesia who have political knowledge wont mind.
> 
> 
> Seems like with all those arsenal purchase "test the water" move by Prabowo and his team now bear fruit. The fish bite the bait?  Now they want to sell more arms to us, and hopefully we got what we wanted and have a great deal  This is one of Prabowo strong side, play with media while doing kasak kusuk dibelakang. This is nice specially after coming from previous pompeo statement and I quote _"Pompeo's announcement Monday rejects almost all of China's claims in the region, including those around the Scarborough Reef and Spratly Islands among others claimed by the Philippines, as well as the waters surrounding the Vanguard Bank near Malaysia, the Luconia Shoals near Malaysia and the Natuna Besar near Indonesia."  _Our diplomat and government is doing it right
> _
> https://www.usnews.com/news/nationa...take-a-stand-against-china-in-south-china-sea_
> 
> 
> and here we go again


You right and @Chestnut right too.
Like it or not, realty is we are in US of A.. yup we have Bebas aktif.. but how far we can carry on that Bebas aktif..
In 45 till late 59 we are with US, 60 till 65 we are with USSR, 70 till 2014 back to US, now we much more close to china..look what happen,They stabbing us in SCS.
There is no Bebas Aktif in this world.
The important one is how good we can play our role in global position. Theres many opportunity in SCS conflict that we can use for our interest..


----------



## NEKONEKO

I think it's possible to be like an ally without the need to enter an alliance when facing common enemy. I mean in the past US and Soviet (with love and hate relationship) fight against Nazi Germany, the US even offer ships to the Soviet to invade Japan, didn't UK purposely leaking infos to the soviet to help them fight against Germany. It will be different for us and US.

Intinya cuman melawan musuh bersama untuk posisi hubungan dengan AS ya tinggal bagaimana menjelaskannya ke publik.



Kansel said:


> View attachment 655326


F35 please.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JCMan

Chestnut said:


> To be fair, we're pretty much already well within the US sphere, just not publicly. Anybody that genuinely thinks we're not is in denial at this point.
> 
> What do they think the *HUGE *new annex over at the US embassy is for? Processing visas?



As a hub for intelligence gathering in the region since the Jakarta embassy had sufficient space for that purpose? 

I highly doubt the notion that your trying to spin about how the size of a country's embassy represent how tight the diplomatic relations of that country is with the host nation, were you really trying to imply that?

I would advice you not to continue insinuating things that are clearly unsubstantiated and without factual details to back up those statements as to not insult the intelligence of other readers. Cheers!


----------



## Raduga

mejikuhibiu said:


> France give Us $30b
> 48 rafale
> Scorpene
> Gowind (im prefer mistrale class)
> SAM
> US of A ??
> Maybe we can ask US permission for Scalp
> Since Scalp use some US material part, or maybe tomahawk.. we need cruise missile range about 500km till 750km..
> F15ex or F16v,F18Suphorn??
> Much more tech acces for ifx/lfx


gowind and mistral are different thing , and going to gowind wont give us any advantage to that sigma or even the Iver huitfeldt , choose either belharra or FREMM-ER (FREMM with Seafire 500 instead of Herakles)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Gundala said:


> Dude whats up with you and your US thingy really? I can understand your fascination about US, but I think we get your point already. US relation with us is always going to be up and down. Sure US has special place in our diplomatic relation, simply because they are Superpower. Is that mean we have to "bow down" and publicly stated that we need US then go with full fledged alliance? Come onnn...


I'm not. Really just go to Monas and look for yourself. It's not hard to put 2 and 2 together.



Gundala said:


> Our founding father put "bebas aktif" in our constitution for a reason. They know superpower Nations will try their best to influence Indonesia to their full alliance side thus locking our political/economic move, With this "bebas aktif" we can reject any full military aliance with respect to them as well. And this also giving us more rooms to pasang dua kaki thus benefit our nation more. If we all going to do it under the table for our own interest and lean more to one side so be it, Im sure any sane and educated person in Indonesia who have political knowledge wont mind.



In a perfect world sure, but we both know that no law in this country is absolute. The law changes to suit the individual, not the other way around.



Gundala said:


> and here we go again



The Air Force (and largely the majority of our air assets) is geared towards American made planes my guy; logistically, operationally, and in some cases culturally. Hence why I am always going to pick an American made plane when given choice because like it or not, they are always going to be the ones that would give us more bang for the buck.

The Navy is geared towards European made ships, hence why I never suggest buying Burkes, OHPs, or any sort of American ship since it would take the Navy some time to get used to the change _(and in some cases, likely never would *ahem* Flanker *ahem*)_

That's not even fanboying, that's just being realistic.



JCMan said:


> As a hub for intelligence gathering in the region since the Jakarta embassy had sufficient space for that purpose?
> 
> I highly doubt the notion that your trying to spin about how the size of a country's embassy represent how tight the diplomatic relations of that country is with the host nation, were you really trying to imply that?
> 
> I would advice you not to continue insinuating things that are clearly unsubstantiated and without factual details to back up those statements as to not insult the intelligence of other readers. Cheers!


Lmao and here we go again...

Honestly, believe in whatever you want my guy, this obsession towards me is pretty cringe but I appreciate the love.

Also.



JCMan said:


> I highly doubt the notion that your trying to spin about how the size of a country's embassy represent how tight the diplomatic relations of that country is with the host nation, were you really trying to imply that?



_>tfw you don't have an argument so you basically start putting words in your opponent's mouth so you make an argument for that one instead._

Lmao.


----------



## Cromwell

Damn, i don't like that video on our KKP personels boarding what seems alike Vietnamese fishing vessel illegally poaching on our waters, idk whether these people are state sponsored but there seems to be lack of effort from their authority preventing their fishermen stealing from us. I'm telling you these people no more better than China, both are potential threat to our interests

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JCMan

Chestnut said:


> I'm not. Really just go to Monas and look for yourself. It's not hard to put 2 and 2 together.
> 
> 
> 
> In a perfect world sure, but we both know that no law in this country is absolute. The law changes to suit the individual, not the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> The Air Force (and largely the majority of our air assets) is geared towards American made planes my guy; logistically, operationally, and in some cases culturally. Hence why I am always going to pick an American made plane when given choice because like it or not, they are always going to be the ones that would give us more bang for the buck.
> 
> The Navy is geared towards European made ships, hence why I never suggest buying Burkes, OHPs, or any sort of American ship since it would take the Navy some time to get used to the change _(and in some cases, likely never would *ahem* Flanker *ahem*)_
> 
> That's not even fanboying, that's just being realistic.
> 
> 
> Lmao and here we go again...
> 
> Honestly, believe in whatever you want my guy, this obsession towards me is pretty cringe but I appreciate the love.
> 
> Also.
> 
> 
> 
> _>tfw you don't have an argument so you basically start putting words in your opponent's mouth so you make an argument for that one instead._
> 
> Lmao.





Chestnut said:


> I'm not. Really just go to Monas and look for yourself. It's not hard to put 2 and 2 together.
> 
> 
> 
> In a perfect world sure, but we both know that no law in this country is absolute. The law changes to suit the individual, not the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> The Air Force (and largely the majority of our air assets) is geared towards American made planes my guy; logistically, operationally, and in some cases culturally. Hence why I am always going to pick an American made plane when given choice because like it or not, they are always going to be the ones that would give us more bang for the buck.
> 
> The Navy is geared towards European made ships, hence why I never suggest buying Burkes, OHPs, or any sort of American ship since it would take the Navy some time to get used to the change _(and in some cases, likely never would *ahem* Flanker *ahem*)_
> 
> That's not even fanboying, that's just being realistic.
> 
> 
> Lmao and here we go again...
> 
> Honestly, believe in whatever you want my guy, this obsession towards me is pretty cringe but I appreciate the love.
> 
> Also.
> 
> 
> 
> _>tfw you don't have an argument so you basically start putting words in your opponent's mouth so you make an argument for that one instead._
> 
> Lmao.



What words did I put in your mouth? Did you not said it yourself that there's a correlation between the huge new Annex in the US embassy with us moving closer into US sphere of influence? Not your words, huh?

Yeah, I'm obsessed with debunking unsubstantiated bullshits.


----------



## Kansel

Yeah, same as you guys I'm hoping MoD will procure F35 too. But in terms of supporting infrastructure like network infrastructure? Knowing F35 is an flying computer and seeing our network infrastructure i think it's not a right time to procure F35, there's much more beside than that. We're had no experience to tend Stealth fighter in terms of its coating. We're also had no great experience on BVR warfare.


----------



## Chestnut

> What words did I put in your mouth? Did you not said it yourself that there's a correlation between the huge new Annex in the US embassy with us moving closer into US sphere of influence? Not your words, huh?
> 
> Yeah, I'm obsessed with debunking unsubstantiated bullshits.


No, since all I said was what do you think the new annex is for? Not once did I say "hurr durr bigger embassy = close relations!!", you said that.

You're grasping at straws my guy.

BTW, you just proved that I'm right by speculating what the annex was likely for.

So in your own words, you're saying that Indonesian government is letting the American government erect a massive nerve center for regional intelligence gathering, all done explicitly within our borders; the capital even, and yet we are somehow NOT well within the US sphere of influence?


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Damn, i don't like that video on our KKP personels boarding what seems alike Vietnamese fishing vessel illegally poaching on our waters, idk whether these people are state sponsored but there seems to be lack of effort from their authority preventing their fishermen stealing from us. I'm telling you these people no more better than China, both are potential threat to our interests



there is little Commies and Big Commies

Both are nuisance and need to be spanked properly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JCMan

Kansel said:


> Yeah, same as you guys I'm hoping MoD will procure F35 too. But in terms of supporting infrastructure like network infrastructure? Knowing F35 is an flying computer and seeing our network infrastructure i think it's not a right time to procure F35, there's much more beside than that. We're had no experience to tend Stealth fighter in terms of its coating. We're also had no great experience on BVR warfare.



https://www.beritasatu.com/nasional/528665-batan-kembangkan-cat-khusus-anti-deteksi-radar


----------



## Fl0gger

fyi every fish poacher on our water is state sponsored viet is just as bad as china then thai's incase of illegal fishing malay's is come last right now belive it or not.

oh iya TNI AU secara culture saat ini terutama saat orde baru memang dekat dgn US tapi secara history tidak AU besar saat era pak soekarno ah jd ingat dl ada seorang "teman" yg berjuang mati matian menawarkan pswt delta dr eropa dgn paket komplit wes sak network e sampai join prod di DI pun mau sayang ga berhasil padahal udh pake segala cara kasihan skr dengar bisikan entah benar atau tidak pindah ke produk barat lain nya yg lebih super power pake cara yang sama bahkan lebih ekstrem ya maklum supe powe tapi ttp ajah dpt proyek receh itu juga karena kasihan sih di AU masih blm deal di AD dpt lah dikit di AL dia nyerah karena dia tau AL lebih padat karya dan east centris dr matra lain nya lol well good luck old friend dimana pun km berada skr di cari di kaskus udh ga posting lg kayanya .....


----------



## Raduga

JCMan said:


> https://www.beritasatu.com/nasional/528665-batan-kembangkan-cat-khusus-anti-deteksi-radar


developing a stealth coating is one thing ,turning it into aerospace grades is other problem, we don't have a climatic test facility to make sure that coating is applicable to aerospace structure, you can get normal aerospaces grade paint easily but not in the case of paint with radar absorbent properties.

even an experienced country like US still experiencing their high tech coating getting crumbled and scraped off from their plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gen3115

Kansel said:


> Yeah, same as you guys I'm hoping MoD will procure F35 too. But in terms of supporting infrastructure like network infrastructure? Knowing F35 is an flying computer and seeing our network infrastructure i think it's not a right time to procure F35, there's much more beside than that. We're had no experience to tend Stealth fighter in terms of its coating. We're also had no great experience on BVR warfare.



F-35 is inevitable, but I'm hoping we acquire them at the right time, now is not the right time. Like I said before, it's not a good idea to do that big of a leap, we have to at least operate a 4.5-gen fighter first. All the F-35 operators are doing the same thing, they either joined the JSF program and had time to contribute in development and setup their infrastructure or they have already operated the latest F-16's and F/A-18's. F-16V is a preliminary step to operating true 5th gens like the F-35.


----------



## Nike

prefer doing it step by step, Indonesian Air Forces even doesn't have integrated network system yet (still in build), doesn't have adequate number of workhorse fighter to cover more than 7 million square kilometer of our Air space area, doesn't have adequate number of supporting units like tanker aircraft, doesn't have adequate number of SAR combat helicopter and utility helicopter to support ground units, doesn't have overlapping radar coverage for our Air Defense Radar system. And many thing we are lacking like AWACS/AEW, intelligent surveillance gathering and so on. 

I am still in believe fourth generation fighter (high end type like Rafale, Typhoon, F-15 E, F-18 E/F and F16 V) still became the backbone of any air force until 2040 or 2050 as even USA still ordering them in large number and projected to be used until half of century. Prefer to build the airforce in number based on such mature platform first then when all of the facility, tools, human resources, industrial capability to support the already we had and everything else is ready we can move to create elite units in which operating high end fifth Gen platform.


----------



## Gen3115

JCMan said:


> https://www.beritasatu.com/nasional/528665-batan-kembangkan-cat-khusus-anti-deteksi-radar



I wouldn't really be as confident about this if I were you, stealth coating isn't easy


----------



## Chestnut

Gen3115 said:


> F-35 is inevitable, but I'm hoping we acquire them at the right time, now is not the right time. Like I said before, it's not a good idea to do that big of a leap, we have to at least operate a 4.5-gen fighter first. All the F-35 operators are doing the same thing, they either joined the JSF program and had time to contribute in development and setup their infrastructure or they have already operated the latest F-16's and F/A-18's. F-16V is a preliminary step to operating true 5th gens like the F-35.


Now why can't we apply the same line of thinking when it comes to our national projects?


----------



## Var Dracon

Indos said:


> Yup what I mean is senapan (or it can be in different names in English base on its development). I should have said firearm.


Well, the original senapan or senapang refers to flintlock musket, not rifled gun. Indonesian language doesn't has an equivalent for rifle, they just called it as the same as flintlock musket. Malaysian language has distinct word for rifle (the gun, not the helical grooving), that is raifal.


----------



## Gen3115

Nike said:


> I am still in believe fourth generation fighter (high end type like Rafale, Typhoon, F-15 E, F-18 E/F and F16 V) still became the backbone of any air force until 2040 or 2050 as even USA still ordering them in large number and projected to be used until half of century. Prefer to build the airforce in number based on such mature platform first then when all of the facility, tools, human resources, industrial capability to support the already we had and everything else is ready we can move to create elite units in which operating high end fifth Gen platform.



The current trend is having a heavy payload twin-engine 4.5 gen fighter supporting a 5th gen VLO fighter with way better sensors and avionics. You'd have the 5th gen with their VLO capability scouting for targets and operating within contested environments while the 4.5 gen heavy jets can support the 5th gens by firing long range missiles at either air or surface targets. Basically the 5th gens as a Mini-AEW scout plane and the heavy 4.5 gen jets as the shooter. In South East Asia, the only country I can see applying this soon is Singapore with their F-35B's and F-15SG's. I don't know about you guys, but I don't want to be left behind in this trend either, I think we can do an F-35 + KFX/F-15/Typhoon combo


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> Now why can't we apply the same line of thinking when it comes to our national projects?



wait !! don't buy buy from foreigner don't repeat the mistake of our ancestor, we must support KFC whole heartedly and follow their instruction by hook and crook, afterall those OPPA is not foreigner they are our indigenous people. Repeat this two times a day!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> wait !! don't buy buy from foreigner don't repeat the mistake of our ancestor, we must support KFC whole heartedly and follow their instruction by hook and crook, afterall those OPPA is not foreigner they are our indigenous people. Repeat this two times a day!!


wait !! don't buy buy from foreigner don't repeat the mistake of our ancestor, we must support KFC whole heartedly and follow their instruction by hook and crook, afterall those OPPA is not foreigner they are our indigenous people.

wait !! don't buy buy from foreigner don't repeat the mistake of our ancestor, we must support KFC whole heartedly and follow their instruction by hook and crook, afterall those OPPA is not foreigner they are our indigenous people.

Done desu~

(￣□￣」)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> wait !! don't buy buy from foreigner don't repeat the mistake of our ancestor, we must support KFC whole heartedly and follow their instruction by hook and crook, afterall those OPPA is not foreigner they are our indigenous people.
> 
> wait !! don't buy buy from foreigner don't repeat the mistake of our ancestor, we must support KFC whole heartedly and follow their instruction by hook and crook, afterall those OPPA is not foreigner they are our indigenous people.
> 
> Done desu~








*Indonesian Navy Lost 7 Warships for 8 Years*

26 Juli 2020





KRI Teluk Jakarta 541 LST (photo : BertuahPos)

A shocking news for the military, when the Indonesian Navy revealed details of the recent lander sinking and they also statistics that in the past 8 years, the Navy has lost at least 7 warships.






KRI Teluk Berau 534 LST (photo : Ivan Meshkov)

Recently, the Indonesian Navy has revealed some details about the sinking of the amphibious ship, "KRI Teluk Jakarta 541", with the serial number 541 of the Indonesian Navy on July 14.

On July 12, ship 541 left Surabaya port to deliver supplies to a naval base in eastern Indonesia; By July 14, when the ship approached the northeastern part of the Kangean Islands, it had unfavorable weather conditions (wave height from 2.5 to 4 m) which caused water to flood the ship, but the crew could not overcome.






KRI Teluk Peleng 535 LST (photo : Medcom)

Soon, the engine room was flooded and the speed decreased, eventually unable to withstand, the 541 ship sank to the bottom of the 90 m deep at 9 pm that day.

All 55 sailors aboard the lander 541 were rescued, 54 of them were rescued by the container ship "Tanto Sejahtera", the other one was rescued by the civil transport ship "Dobonsolo"; 55 sailors were later transferred to the frigate "KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata 332" that the Indonesian Navy sent to rescue.





KRI Sibarau 847 Patrol Ship (photo : Beritatrans)

The landing ship 541 was built by the VEB Peenewerft shipyard Wolgast, of the Democratic Republic of Germany in 1979 and is one of the 12 amphibious ships of Project 108 (NATO code name "Frosch I"). After the unification of Germany in 1993, these 12 ships and 2 other supply ships were acquired by Indonesia.

In November 2013, a ship of the same type as ship 541 had sunk, "KRI Teluk Peleng 535" crashed into a concrete pier; In addition, another ship of the same class, "KRI Teluk Berau-534", has been out of service since 2012, and later became the target of anti-ship missiles in a live-fire and sunk exercise.





KRI Rencong 622 FAC-M (photo : Antara)

In recent years, the Indonesian naval accident rate has remained high, on September 11, 2018, the "KRI Rencong 622" fast attack missile ship, caught fire and sank to the sea floor near Sorong, West Papua province.

The KRI Rencong-622 is a Mandau-class fast-attack missile ship, built in South Korea in 1979. Indonesia has four of these, numbered from 621 to 624 and equipped by the Indonesian Navy with Chinese-built C705 missile on this class.






KRI Pati Unus 384 ASW corvette (photo : Indian Navy)

On May 30, 2016, the corvette "KRI Pati Unus 384" collided with a shipwreck, resulting in partial damage to the hull and floodwater; KRI Pati Unus eventually sank half and considered this ship was also disinherited due to irreparable.

In December 2017, an Indonesian naval patrol boat KRI Sibarau 847 sank in a storm due to engine failure in the Malacca Strait. All the defenders on board were rescued.





KRI Klewang 625 FAC-M (photo : Antara)

On September 28, 2012, the stealthy destroyer "KRI Klewang 625" of the Indonesian Navy suddenly caught fire at Banyuwangi naval base in East Java. In addition, in recent years, some Indonesian navy ships have sunk due to the fire.

As a maritime country, Indonesia attaches great importance to developing its navy; However, with only 8 years, the navy lost at least 7 warships, greatly affecting its ambition to modernize its navy.

(KienThuc)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JCMan

Gen3115 said:


> I wouldn't really be as confident about this if I were you, stealth coating isn't easy



And because stealth coating isn't easy then we shouldn't buy the F-35 as what the person whom I quoted insisted?


----------



## Var Dracon

PT Lundin trimaran OPV










*Description*

Due to their form stability and lighter displacement, catamarans and trimarans are able to patrol and operate both offshore and in relatively shallow waters. Making them also suitable for roles including anti-smuggling, anti-piracy, law enforcement, SAR and disaster relief. Importantly, when constructed from composite materials, these vessels also offer the advantages of reduced maintenance, operating, and lifecycle COSTs.

This 63 m OPV variant is based on the same wave piercing, efficient, and stable, Trimaran design, which has the distinct advantage of being able to maintain higher average speeds in rough seas. This is crucial when engaged in pursuit and intercepts, and in emergency SAR duty. The main difference is the configuration of the super-structure that enables it to be a true multi-role platform.

The raised command bridge provides excellent visibility, and without missiles the increased volume in the super-structure allows space for dedicated compartments for Ops Centre, training or meetings, a clinic, interview rooms, holding cells, and even seating for disaster victims or humanitarian relief staff. The spacious aftdeck can be used for helo transfers, operating a UAV, RAS, and fire fighting. And the stern incorporates a boat ramp that houses a 12m RIB, plus two boarding platforms close to the waterline for small craft, rescues, and diving ops.


X3200 Long range patrol boat












*Description*




The new 32 meter North Sea Boats X3200 design can be adapted to suit various roles where speed, sea-keeping and extended range are essential.

State of the art hull design and modern active stabilization combine to offer extremely low fuel consumption and reduced environmental impact.

For boarding and inspection operations an 8.5m 40 knot RIB can be launched from an aft deck slipway carrying up to 8 crew.

The X3200 is built for extreme conditions and ocean crossing and is therefore self-righting and equipped with the latest safety and navigation equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Indonesia navy teather of operation high profile cases right now mostly happened in open high seas, this kind of dedicated shallow water opv with lighter displacement is sacrilege, even the word Offshore of OPV is mean they are mostly operated behind the lines of Coastal area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Var Dracon said:


> PT Lundin trimaran OPV
> View attachment 655447
> 
> View attachment 655448
> 
> 
> *Description*
> 
> Due to their form stability and lighter displacement, catamarans and trimarans are able to patrol and operate both offshore and in relatively shallow waters. Making them also suitable for roles including anti-smuggling, anti-piracy, law enforcement, SAR and disaster relief. Importantly, when constructed from composite materials, these vessels also offer the advantages of reduced maintenance, operating, and lifecycle COSTs.
> 
> This 63 m OPV variant is based on the same wave piercing, efficient, and stable, Trimaran design, which has the distinct advantage of being able to maintain higher average speeds in rough seas. This is crucial when engaged in pursuit and intercepts, and in emergency SAR duty. The main difference is the configuration of the super-structure that enables it to be a true multi-role platform.
> 
> The raised command bridge provides excellent visibility, and without missiles the increased volume in the super-structure allows space for dedicated compartments for Ops Centre, training or meetings, a clinic, interview rooms, holding cells, and even seating for disaster victims or humanitarian relief staff. The spacious aftdeck can be used for helo transfers, operating a UAV, RAS, and fire fighting. And the stern incorporates a boat ramp that houses a 12m RIB, plus two boarding platforms close to the waterline for small craft, rescues, and diving ops.
> 
> 
> X3200 Long range patrol boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 655450
> 
> *Description*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new 32 meter North Sea Boats X3200 design can be adapted to suit various roles where speed, sea-keeping and extended range are essential.
> 
> State of the art hull design and modern active stabilization combine to offer extremely low fuel consumption and reduced environmental impact.
> 
> For boarding and inspection operations an 8.5m 40 knot RIB can be launched from an aft deck slipway carrying up to 8 crew.
> 
> The X3200 is built for extreme conditions and ocean crossing and is therefore self-righting and equipped with the latest safety and navigation equipment.


Judging from the weight class and armament, i thin Trimarans are better suited for patrol and littoral duties

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

JCMan said:


> And because stealth coating isn't easy then we shouldn't buy the F-35 as what the person whom I quoted insisted?



Yea it's not, but should that limits us to not buying F-35's? Not really, since we're not going to be the ones making or developing them for the F-35 at least, we simply just maintain them. Like I said before F-35 is inevitable, it is the natural upgrade path for most F-16 operators and getting/having the latest F-16's is the preliminary step, its only a question of when. I was assuming you posted that article think you're suggesting us to create our own stealth coating, since that article has very little connection to us not supposed to get F-35 especially when that article is about stealth coating for ships, my mistake I guess I really didn't understand why you posted that ship stealth coating article I guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

JCMan said:


> And because stealth coating isn't easy then we shouldn't buy the F-35 as what the person whom I quoted insisted?


Did i only mention stealth coating? There's network infrastructure and others thing we need to develop first. Now is not the right time to buy F-35

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Why not continue F-16V idea first then F-35 in the future? or the Rafale "rumor" is indeed true?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

HellFireIndo said:


> Why not continue F-16V idea first then F-35 in the future? or the Rafale "rumor" is indeed true?



That's literally what me and I think a lot of people here suggest, basically the F-35 isn't a wet dream like most people would assume, sooner or later you're going to want/need to upgrade to keep up with the times, as an F-16 operator the F-35 is the most logical choice. But you would need to get a 4.5 gen fighter like the F-16V first before operating the F-35 since the technological leap is too far, with the F-16V you at least learn how to operate and maintain AESA radars, dedicated self-protection EW suites, next-gen armaments, datalinking etc before moving onto the F-35 that has the same stuff but with low-observable stealth, stealth coating, sensor fusion, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Var Dracon said:


> PT Lundin trimaran OPV


Will it made from aluminum or carbon fibre? Atau malah baja?
Btw ,they should finish the klewang pronto


----------



## Gundala

NEKONEKO said:


> I think it's possible to be like an ally without the need to enter an alliance when facing common enemy


Thats right. We have been doing it from Soekarno era & Soeharto onward era. Heck even there was a book I read about our intellegence trained by Mossad. The downside is its going to be hard if not impossible to get our hands on advance US arsenal. 



Nike said:


> Both are nuisance and need to be spanked properly






HellFireIndo said:


> Why not continue F-16V idea first then F-35 in the future? or the Rafale "rumor" is indeed true?


Nothing is certain up until now. Looking on how US secertary of defense plan to visit and urge us to buy US made military products doesnt come out of nowhere. They prolly already know that Prabowo is aiming big, and he wants to make sure US company take the large portions of it. If this the case then we might be seeing big military procurement soon and this time its going to be US vs Europe. 

I do like the idea of having 48 Rafale and secure our airframe retirement timeline, or perhaps 32 F16V. Whichever is fine as long as our Pilot and technician being expose with latest AESA radar and other avionic suites. As long as it comes in big numbers, our Air force really need it.

As for F-35, Idk man. All I see is the thinking of getting only 4 of them, idk the reason behind it. But if we looking at the current queue production line in relation to delivery time then it may make sense.


----------



## Nike

Need helicopters which can be folded though , and look at manualy refuelling method? can they installed something like automatic refuelling tools in the ship?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alex898

Chestnut said:


> That's not even fanboying, that's just being realistic.


I completely agree. the thing is, what @Chestnut said is undeniable, most of our air force fleet is F16, hence the most realisitic thing to do is buy more US jets. besides, it can link with our radars and Navy ships. if things like this called fanboying, then pushing the deal for flanker even when:
1. Flanker maintenance is costly + you need to brought it to belarus to do the upgrade.
2. Flanker can do datalinks with our current flanker fleet, but cannot do that with our navy.
3. Flanker radar is still pesa ( Ironic, cause our president said we need to buy jets with relevan tech).
4. Flanker deal doesnt includes ToT and Russian gave us a hard time at barter scheme....
should be called worshipping !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joesatriyono

Alex898 said:


> I completely agree. the thing is, what @Chestnut said is undeniable, most of our air force fleet is F16, hence the most realisitic thing to do is buy more US jets. besides, it can link with our radars and Navy ships. if things like this called fanboying, then pushing the deal for flanker even when:
> 1. Flanker maintenance is costly + you need to brought it to belarus to do the upgrade.
> 2. Flanker can do datalinks with our current flanker fleet, but cannot do that with our navy.
> 3. Flanker radar is still pesa ( Ironic, cause our president said we need to buy jets with relevan tech).
> 4. Flanker deal doesnt includes ToT and Russian gave us a hard time at barter scheme....
> should be called worshipping !



well, it's because you saw it from wrong prespective brother. you miss the "situasi kebatinan" when we accuire those flankers, like, we all know the story, when our country busy fighting "rebels" then suddenly western powers see that it's wrong, against human rights, and drop sanction at the time when we need them most. i mean everyone in this country was piss off that time, like who's not? and then some aussie soldier caught in gunfight and killing our armed police. that's what give indo govt pretext to show to the westerners that indonesia had enough, then we buy flankers that at that time give indo some moral boost against "kesewenang-wenangan barat". and that's brother, how this story begin

nowadays this pretext are still exist, well, let's being honest why our relation with west are pretty much rough even when they offer lots of good stuff. the embargo pretext, but east do ever gave us embargo right? yes but not when we need "weapon", that was the time when we need to "clear" east influence. and then the motaain incident. and then the brant handshake. that's why we have difficulties when dealing with western stuff, the term "west" itself, or in another word "isu dagangan" eastern salesman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Being-Art

Alex898 said:


> I completely agree. the thing is, what @Chestnut said is undeniable, most of our air force fleet is F16, hence the most realisitic thing to do is buy more US jets. besides, it can link with our radars and Navy ships. if things like this called fanboying, then pushing the deal for flanker even when:
> 1. Flanker maintenance is costly + you need to brought it to belarus to do the upgrade.
> 2. Flanker can do datalinks with our current flanker fleet, but cannot do that with our navy.
> 3. Flanker radar is still pesa ( Ironic, cause our president said we need to buy jets with relevan tech).
> 4. Flanker deal doesnt includes ToT and Russian gave us a hard time at barter scheme....
> should be called worshipping !


Even more worrying from our Flanker is, we don't have an MRO, unlike the F-16 which has its own MRO (thanks for offset package), So we can do the Overhaul independently, and have been able to upgrade themselves even though they are a little helped by Lockheed Martin

And what is unfortunate in the acquisition of Flanker Previously, we did not buy a complete Flanker in a number at once (16 or 32 units in full package), but instead used a batch system, so that when the contract value is combined, the total purchase price of Indonesian Flanker is more expensive than the Malaysian Flanker contract (Malaysian got a betters Growlerski)


----------



## Fl0gger

realistic means like lets buy KFC Mcd etc ( i love big mack ) its Well known taste it good for u it well made healty and no.1 ingredient with good QC modern and cozy place's made in USA free wifi and entertain.have drive true etc. man who don't agrre with that....is stupid.

and dreaming it's like come buy our BFC its made localy not so modern for the taste..wel so..so place's again so so entertaimen .. ? yes but also NO for QC..idk man conclusion ...

enak beli dari pada bikin sendiri...dan beli lah dr yang ahli dlm membuat tutup ajah itu gerai lokal cukup beli di "kami" aman jelas enak dan terpercaya dan "kami" akan bersamamu bertahun..tahun kemudian...give ur money.... and eventualy siapa yang di untungkan dalam hal ini..?? you all know the answer.

well i hope my analogy is wrong regard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Marine frogskin pattern quite blending toward their enviroment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike




----------



## Alex898

joesatriyono said:


> well, it's because you saw it from wrong prespective brother. you miss the "situasi kebatinan" when we accuire those flankers, like, we all know the story, when our country busy fighting "rebels" then suddenly western powers see that it's wrong, against human rights, and drop sanction at the time when we need them most. i mean everyone in this country was piss off that time, like who's not? and then some aussie soldier caught in gunfight and killing our armed police. that's what give indo govt pretext to show to the westerners that indonesia had enough, then we buy flankers that at that time give indo some moral boost against "kesewenang-wenangan barat". and that's brother, how this story begin
> 
> nowadays this pretext are still exist, well, let's being honest why our relation with west are pretty much rough even when they offer lots of good stuff. the embargo pretext, but east do ever gave us embargo right? yes but not when we need "weapon", that was the time when we need to "clear" east influence. and then the motaain incident. and then the brant handshake. that's why we have difficulties when dealing with western stuff, the term "west" itself, or in another word "isu dagangan" eastern salesman


I dont think I saw it with wrong perspective. I just saw it from realistic perpective. and how is the embargo thing even relevant now, when China is poking us in Natuna, and they already has flankers, and when you suggested to buy US F18 or F15 to counter them, its called fanboying ? 
If I saw this from wrong perspective, then I wonder what perspective seen by those people who said our immediate enemy is Aussie and S'pore even when the only one who's bothering us now is the giant from the north.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

404 is not found

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

Nike said:


> View attachment 655613
> View attachment 655614
> View attachment 655615
> View attachment 655616
> View attachment 655617
> View attachment 655618
> View attachment 655619
> View attachment 655620
> 
> 
> Marine frogskin pattern quite blending toward their enviroment


Good God... I like this camo a lot! I would rate it 2nd best looking, after Pararaider's.


----------



## Gundala

Alex898 said:


> I dont think I saw it with wrong perspective. I just saw it from realistic perpective. and how is the embargo thing even relevant now, when China is poking us in Natuna, and they already has flankers, and when you suggested to buy US F18 or F15 to counter them, its called fanboying ?
> If I saw this from wrong perspective, then I wonder what perspective seen by those people who said our immediate enemy is Aussie and S'pore even when the only one who's bothering us now is the giant from the north.


Perhaps you need to see what Chestnut previous posts to understand why I said that. The context its not just EF vs F15/18 tho I am fine with whatever we going to choose, I even dream that somehow we manage to get our hands on F15EX. So no, Im not saying he is fanboy but in other word he prolly need to chill abit when talking about US. 

Aussie & S'pore? Prolly what they are trying to say is becareful or keep an eye of those 2. Sometime words get lost along the way. We had some unpleasant encounter with them back then, to name a few; S'Pore once lobby US about our intention to buy advance weapon from US and ask them to reject it (before internet era). S'Pore rejected to give our FIR back and even lobby Malaysia to reject our membership registration with ICAO. Our TNI AU has been filing a complain on how their fighter have to ask Sing permit to patrol even scrambled to Natuna

Aussie; well its been a wild ride with them, thats prolly why they ask for 2k+ US marines to be stationed in Darwin. But we can google our up and down relation, also Australia was a supporter of Timor leste independency before.

Relation with current LCS condition? Sure Sing, Aussie and Indonesia can and must work together to stabilize the region. But it prolly wise if we doing it with our eyes wide open and make sure there are no udang dibalik batu. I am sure our govt know this.

There other things that cant be said out in the public. Thats one of the reason why Ibu Retno "Ngomel" to China and prolly consider their act as kurang ajar but later toned down by Pak Mahfud after he coordinate internally. There are also some lobby and "shadow" move by US/Aussie/Sing sides that can make us geleng-geleng kepala even menggerutu.
But they all do it because of they want to pursue their National interest, and in this case so must Indonesia. What Im trying to say is put our own National interest first and take precaution, because there is no such a thing as "Best Friend" between nations, it all about protecting National interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## joesatriyono

Alex898 said:


> I dont think I saw it with wrong perspective. I just saw it from realistic perpective. and how is the embargo thing even relevant now, when China is poking us in Natuna, and they already has flankers, and when you suggested to buy US F18 or F15 to counter them, its called fanboying ?
> If I saw this from wrong perspective, then I wonder what perspective seen by those people who said our immediate enemy is Aussie and S'pore even when the only one who's bothering us now is the giant from the north.



whoa whoa relax bung, i don't call you fan boy, nobody did that. i just answering your question on why we get flankers at the first place. while you said that flankers are big loss from the technical and economical perspective, well i just said that you looking in wrong area, we acquire flankers for geopolitical and parity issue, the reason? i already explained. And that's should also explain on why SU-35 are the first name that appear when F-5 retired, because obviously this ska 14 are facing aussie, not natuna.

and if you wondering what prespective that keeps people "ignoring" china, that's perspective called history, a pain full history. yes, the main threat now are china, but this is real world, you need to wining hearts and minds of the people on whatever you want to do, that's where propaganda played. you can have sophisticated fighter jet, but if you cannot wining hearts and minds if the people that's no use.

and so far bung, the eastern "fanboys" are winning here, their propaganda strategy keeps us from acquire a replacement for fighter jets that already retired 4 years ago.


----------



## Nike

What the hell, what can Su 35 offer to Indonesian Air Force right now? PESA radar? uncommonality with our Air Defense system? rather high price cost? un existent MRO facility? from this point alone Su 35 deal is bullshit.

And oh China already know by the nook and cranny about Su 35 and made indigenous improvement over them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Nike said:


> What the hell, what can Su 35 offer to Indonesian Air Force right now? PESA radar? uncommonality with our Air Defense system? rather high price cost? un existent MRO facility? from this point alone Su 35 deal is bullshit.
> 
> And oh China already know by the nook and cranny about Su 35 and made indigenous improvement over them



As far as possible, INA should stay away from Russian stuff for the high-level system stuff. Basic munition and small arms etc, are fine.

Trust me on this one....INA will be far far stronger doing that. You are very right you need to acquire what your most likely opponents have least chance or no chance of getting at any scale deployed to figure them out etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alex898

joesatriyono said:


> whoa whoa relax bung, i don't call you fan boy, nobody did that. i just answering your question on why we get flankers at the first place. while you said that flankers are big loss from the technical and economical perspective, well i just said that you looking in wrong area, we acquire flankers for geopolitical and parity issue, the reason? i already explained. And that's should also explain on why SU-35 are the first name that appear when F-5 retired, because obviously this ska 14 are facing aussie, not natuna.
> 
> and if you wondering what prespective that keeps people "ignoring" china, that's perspective called history, a pain full history. yes, the main threat now are china, but this is real world, you need to wining hearts and minds of the people on whatever you want to do, that's where propaganda played. you can have sophisticated fighter jet, but if you cannot wining hearts and minds if the people that's no use.
> 
> and so far bung, the eastern "fanboys" are winning here, their propaganda strategy keeps us from acquire a replacement for fighter jets that already retired 4 years ago.


sorry bung, didnt mean to do that to you. just annoyed by those people who thinks you're a fan boy, even when you're just being a realist.
btw, we cant just hanging to the fact that US embargoed us, now from the situations, you can clearly see that US is on our side, Aussie is on our side, and S'pore, not just military aspect, but also in economic aspect. I know politics changes all the time, but when its benefit us like this, its better to use it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Gundala said:


> Perhaps you need to see what Chestnut previous posts to understand why I said that. The context its not just EF vs F15/18 tho I am fine with whatever we going to choose, I even dream that somehow we manage to get our hands on F15EX. So no, Im not saying he is fanboy but in other word he prolly need to chill abit when talking about US.


To be fair, I did write up why the Typhoon isn't that bad of a choice, just not a very good one and would only be good if they were bought new WITH Airbus offset packagaes.

Regardless, the Air Force is heavily leaned towards supporting American made aircraft; much as the Navy is leaned towards European made ones. That's just the reality that most people refuse to accept.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gundala

Alex898 said:


> I know politics changes all the time, *but when its benefit us like this, its better to use it*.


Amen to that brother! That is the core concept and beauty of Bebas Aktif. Its not a perfect concept but it should give us enogh room to dance for our own benefit.



joesatriyono said:


> because obviously this ska 14 are facing aussie, not natuna.


LOL, nice one. I dont have the guts to say it out loud .But yeah, not just Aussie it will also cover Java as the heart of Indonesian economy. Pak Yuyu already said that 1 ska of F16 Viper would be place in Kupang, and thats far away from Natuna as well.

If we look in where TNI AU place their assets and whats the range they going to operate might give us a clue on how we react to the threat assesment.

If we look at the fact, our Sukhoi has more complete missiles type arsenals then our western air assets. To acquire more advance west missiles arsenals we need to be closer to US. But the current military product development in Europe might giving us more choice tho some of them has US content, and can be seen as a product that will satisfy both "east and west Faction"/Jalan tengah. If jalan tengah is not meet then it will end up with SU35 saga story again.

I personally see US vs Europe saga series is far better then US vs Rusky series for our National interest.


----------



## joesatriyono

Nike said:


> What the hell, what can Su 35 offer to Indonesian Air Force right now? PESA radar? uncommonality with our Air Defense system? rather high price cost? un existent MRO facility? from this point alone Su 35 deal is bullshit.
> 
> And oh China already know by the nook and cranny about Su 35 and made indigenous improvement over them



let's be honest, what sukhoi family offer? obat "dendam lama" and that's why if you know, but i think you already know bung, the groups that keep pushing SU-35 are more less same brass that gets us that's SU-27. so that's why when someone ask why we end up having Su-27 in our inventory, well, because at that time, time when we decided to acquire the Su-27 at the first place, australian are prick. 

but nowadays forcing the Su-35 with the same pretext are just dumb, because the threat are no longer come from aussie


----------



## Raduga

*Pindad Mulai Produksi Rantis Maung*




​
PT Pindad (Persero) sudah mulai melakukan proses produksi kendaraan taktis (Rantis) Maung 4x4. Hal ini dilakukan guna memenuhi permintaan pemesanan dari Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan).

Abraham Mose, Direktur Utama PT Pindad, mengatakan proses produksi Maung sudah dimulai sejak pekan ini, diharapkan sudah ada beberapa unit yang bisa dikejar dalam dua bulan. "Sudah dimulai ya, material yang dibelanjakan juga sudab mulai datang, tapi ini untuk yang militer dulu yang kemarin dipesan 500 unit. Diharapkan saat HUT TNI di Oktober nanti sudah ada 50-an unit yang bisa ikut," ujar Abraham kepada Kompas.com, Kamis (23/7/2020).

Abraham menjelaskan Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto, merencanakan Maung agar bisa ikut serta dalam parade defile perayaan HUT TNI pada 5 Oktober 2020 nanti.

Sementara untuk sisa jumlah unit Maung yang menggunakan mesin turbodiesel berkubikasi 2.400 cc lainnya, diklaim akan tetap dikerjakan. Menurut Abraham, meski bertahap, Pindad mengupayakan pemenuhannya bisa dikejar hingga akhir 2020.

"Jadi memang bertahap unitnya, tidak langsung 500 unit karena kan butuh proses. Setelah jadi nanti ada proses pengujian dan lain sebagainya lagi. Konsen kami tetap memunuhi untuk militer lebih dulu," ucap Abraham.

*Mulai Produksi Maung, Pindad Gandeng UMKM




*​Guna mengejar pesanan 500 unit yang diminta Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhna), PT Pindad (Persero) sudah mulai menjalankan proses produksi kendaraan taktis (rantis) Maung. Menariknya, dalam proses penggarapan Maung, Pindad juga melibatkan sektor Usaha Mikro Kecil dan Menengah ( UMKM) yang ada di lingkungan sekitarnya. Kondisi ini dilakukan sebagai upaya meningkatkan penggunaan komponen lokal atau Tingkat Kandungan Komponen Dalam Negeri ( TKDN). "Karena Pindad merupakan industri hilir, jadi dalam proses produksi Maung serta kendaraan militer lainnya kami juga melibatkan ekosistem yang ada disekitar, karena kami juga memiliki kewajiban untuk membina industri UMKM yang ada di lingkungan kami," kata Vice President Inovasi PT Pindad Windhu Paramarta, kepada Kompas.com, Kamis (23/7/2020).​Lebih lanjut Windhu menjelaskan bila di area Pindad, ada banyak UMKM yang sudah sejak dulu ikut mendukung Pindad dalam hal produksi. Kebanyakan bidang usahanya lebih ke bengkel besi, serta mengolah bahan baku menjadi komponen-komponen pendukung. Contohnya seperti pengerjaan braket yang dibutuhkan untuk lampu dan lainnya. Selain itu juga untuk komponen towing serta overfender yang semua rata-rata dikerjakan oleh UMKM. "Dengan demikian, industri UMKM di sekitar Pindad bisa kami bisa dan menghidupkan sektor ekonomi mereka juga. Kami juga terbuka untuk industri yang memang sudah lama berkecimpung di dunia otomotif, initinya kami akan libatkan juga untuk mendukung Maung ini," ucap Windhu.

Sementara ketika ditanya soal *kandungan lokal pada Maung sendiri, menurut Windhu secara garis besar sudah cukup tinggi. Apalagi memang bila melihat dari rata-rata materialnya dibuat sendiri layaknya custom. "Kalau kami tarik secara keseluruhan, di luar dari mesin dan transmisi ya, itu sudah mendekati 50 persenan. Tuntutan untuk industri itu kan sekitar 40 persen, tapi kami terus mengejar hingga bisa 50 persen," ujar Windhu.*

"Memang ada misi tersendiri untuk Pindad dari Kemham dan BUMN yang mengharuskan Pindad sebagai industri yang leading di militer untuk menghidupkan kembali ekosistem industri yang ada disekitarnya, apalagi kondisinya juga sedang Covid-19 juga," kata dia.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://otomotif.kompas.com/read/2020/07/25/134100815/mulai-produksi-maung-pindad-gandeng-umkm
https://otomotif.kompas.com/read/2020/07/23/144121015/pindad-mulai-produksi-rantis-maung

definitely a good start .


----------



## Nike

joesatriyono said:


> let's be honest, what sukhoi family offer? obat "dendam lama" and that's why if you know, but i think you already know bung, the groups that keep pushing SU-35 are more less same brass that gets us that's SU-27. so that's why when someone ask why we end up having Su-27 in our inventory, well, because at that time, time when we decided to acquire the Su-27 at the first place, australian are prick.
> 
> but nowadays forcing the Su-35 with the same pretext are just dumb, because the threat are no longer come from aussie



I am asking what Su 35 offer to us? Even in diplomatic stages, Russian influences to Asia Pacific region is as much as what Singapore had, even lesser. Now with the assertiveness of China and their influence in economy and military clout only US and her alliance (Japan, So Kor, Australia ) can create the balance of power in this region. Russian stuff is better only limited for their minor stuff like APC, armor, munition for 122 mm rocket and utility helicopter stuff.



Raduga said:


> *Pindad Mulai Produksi Rantis Maung*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> PT Pindad (Persero) sudah mulai melakukan proses produksi kendaraan taktis (Rantis) Maung 4x4. Hal ini dilakukan guna memenuhi permintaan pemesanan dari Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan).
> 
> Abraham Mose, Direktur Utama PT Pindad, mengatakan proses produksi Maung sudah dimulai sejak pekan ini, diharapkan sudah ada beberapa unit yang bisa dikejar dalam dua bulan. "Sudah dimulai ya, material yang dibelanjakan juga sudab mulai datang, tapi ini untuk yang militer dulu yang kemarin dipesan 500 unit. Diharapkan saat HUT TNI di Oktober nanti sudah ada 50-an unit yang bisa ikut," ujar Abraham kepada Kompas.com, Kamis (23/7/2020).
> 
> Abraham menjelaskan Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto, merencanakan Maung agar bisa ikut serta dalam parade defile perayaan HUT TNI pada 5 Oktober 2020 nanti.
> 
> Sementara untuk sisa jumlah unit Maung yang menggunakan mesin turbodiesel berkubikasi 2.400 cc lainnya, diklaim akan tetap dikerjakan. Menurut Abraham, meski bertahap, Pindad mengupayakan pemenuhannya bisa dikejar hingga akhir 2020.
> 
> "Jadi memang bertahap unitnya, tidak langsung 500 unit karena kan butuh proses. Setelah jadi nanti ada proses pengujian dan lain sebagainya lagi. Konsen kami tetap memunuhi untuk militer lebih dulu," ucap Abraham.
> 
> *Mulai Produksi Maung, Pindad Gandeng UMKM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​Guna mengejar pesanan 500 unit yang diminta Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhna), PT Pindad (Persero) sudah mulai menjalankan proses produksi kendaraan taktis (rantis) Maung. Menariknya, dalam proses penggarapan Maung, Pindad juga melibatkan sektor Usaha Mikro Kecil dan Menengah ( UMKM) yang ada di lingkungan sekitarnya. Kondisi ini dilakukan sebagai upaya meningkatkan penggunaan komponen lokal atau Tingkat Kandungan Komponen Dalam Negeri ( TKDN). "Karena Pindad merupakan industri hilir, jadi dalam proses produksi Maung serta kendaraan militer lainnya kami juga melibatkan ekosistem yang ada disekitar, karena kami juga memiliki kewajiban untuk membina industri UMKM yang ada di lingkungan kami," kata Vice President Inovasi PT Pindad Windhu Paramarta, kepada Kompas.com, Kamis (23/7/2020).​Lebih lanjut Windhu menjelaskan bila di area Pindad, ada banyak UMKM yang sudah sejak dulu ikut mendukung Pindad dalam hal produksi. Kebanyakan bidang usahanya lebih ke bengkel besi, serta mengolah bahan baku menjadi komponen-komponen pendukung. Contohnya seperti pengerjaan braket yang dibutuhkan untuk lampu dan lainnya. Selain itu juga untuk komponen towing serta overfender yang semua rata-rata dikerjakan oleh UMKM. "Dengan demikian, industri UMKM di sekitar Pindad bisa kami bisa dan menghidupkan sektor ekonomi mereka juga. Kami juga terbuka untuk industri yang memang sudah lama berkecimpung di dunia otomotif, initinya kami akan libatkan juga untuk mendukung Maung ini," ucap Windhu.
> 
> Sementara ketika ditanya soal *kandungan lokal pada Maung sendiri, menurut Windhu secara garis besar sudah cukup tinggi. Apalagi memang bila melihat dari rata-rata materialnya dibuat sendiri layaknya custom. "Kalau kami tarik secara keseluruhan, di luar dari mesin dan transmisi ya, itu sudah mendekati 50 persenan. Tuntutan untuk industri itu kan sekitar 40 persen, tapi kami terus mengejar hingga bisa 50 persen," ujar Windhu.*
> 
> "Memang ada misi tersendiri untuk Pindad dari Kemham dan BUMN yang mengharuskan Pindad sebagai industri yang leading di militer untuk menghidupkan kembali ekosistem industri yang ada disekitarnya, apalagi kondisinya juga sedang Covid-19 juga," kata dia.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> https://otomotif.kompas.com/read/2020/07/25/134100815/mulai-produksi-maung-pindad-gandeng-umkm
> https://otomotif.kompas.com/read/2020/07/23/144121015/pindad-mulai-produksi-rantis-maung
> 
> definitely a good start .



actually the engine itself apparently made by Toyota Indonesia though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kooppyyy

Nike said:


> and look at manualy refuelling method? can they installed something like automatic refuelling tools in the ship?


It depends on whether our HOSTAC support HIFR or not if it does the refuelling equipment will be integrated with the flight deck akin to this: 








Gundala said:


> Aussie; well its been a wild ride with them, thats prolly why they ask for 2k+ US marines to be stationed in Darwin. But we can google our up and down relation, also Australia was a supporter of Timor leste independency before.


Lmao, let's not flatter ourselves here, in the current state Australia has more than enough to stop us death miles away from their shores. Other than China, the other main reasons for Marine RTF Darwin is to train the Australian Army 2nd RAR battalion to transform them into amphibious warfare specialist as part of Australian Army's 2011 plan Beersheba. If you really want to go back, Australia was also a big supporter of our independence from the Dutch and one of the factions that also pushed Dutch into negotiation when it comes to Irian Jaya. Further, Initially, the Australian government tried their best to keep quiet on East Timor, that until we killed 5 of their citizens that got their population riled up. Do not dwell, but be mindful of the history, but as of now, our interest happens to be in line with them. It is only right that we do our best to capitalise on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Whizzack

joesatriyono said:


> let's be honest, what sukhoi family offer? obat "dendam lama" and that's why if you know, but i think you already know bung, the groups that keep pushing SU-35 are more less same brass that gets us that's SU-27. so that's why when someone ask why we end up having Su-27 in our inventory, well, because at that time, time when we decided to acquire the Su-27 at the first place, australian are prick.
> 
> but nowadays forcing the Su-35 with the same pretext are just dumb, because the threat are no longer come from aussie



Our Sukhoi family currently offers greater range, endurance, payload, and a more complete suit of weaponry (AAM,AShM,AGM, Bombs) compared to the F-16s... It's probe and drogue style AAR enables our Sukhoi pilots to regularly practice AAR with our KC130B and also extending its already impressive range... Which considering our huge airspace (and mostly sea below) is a big plus... while our F-16 pilots can't...

It also goes without saying that Russian T&Cs regarding weaponry usage is much, much more lenient compared to western (and especially American) T&Cs... And being completely separate from Western system, it also provides the ultimate backup for us in case.. you know... if the Australian or the American or the Brits, decides to be a "prick" again someday for whatever reason they might come up with... We learned a bitter lesson back then, and it's still fresh.. 

and that.. is the honest truth...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NEKONEKO

Prabowo been going there and there recently, a 3 three day visit that means there will be some serious talk.


----------



## umigami

This is just my wildest imagination. India is rafale user, and in the past intend to assemble/produce it locally, and French are lobbying us hardly to procure it too.

Does He intend to make some kind of consorsium with India to produce Rafale together?





Just forget it, just My mimpi basah di siang bolong....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

I originally didn't want to reply, but @Gen3115 and Striver told me to anyways, so here we go.




Whizzack said:


> Our Sukhoi family currently offers greater range, endurance, payload, and a more complete suit of weaponry (AAM,AShM,AGM, Bombs) compared to the F-16s... It's probe and drogue style AAR enables our Sukhoi pilots to regularly practice AAR with our KC130B and also extending its already impressive range... Which considering our huge airspace (and mostly sea below) is a big plus... while our F-16 pilots can't...



Although yes, the Flankers do have a more diverse suit of weaponry and support equipment, keep in mind that their quality is generally inferior compared to their Western counterparts. Without going into technical data, it is a no brainer that countries that have MUCH larger defense budgets would have larger R&D budgets. Not to mention that it's no secret that Russia has separated downgraded models when it comes to export.

Going into the weapons fit. I'm going to use the Malaysian 'Growlerski' as an example. A little known even that has happened is that the US has bought the Kh-31 directly from the Russians, and studied it extensively.

https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...missiles-so-they-bought-real-ones-from-russia

To sum it up, a professional had said on DefenceTalk: *"The Kh-31P, with its high-altitude flight profile, can hit speeds of up Mach 3.5. The sea-skimming Kh-31A can still get up to Mach 2.5 — the system is very cheap and suitable as a target drone."*

The Growlerski for the most part has issues when it comes to EW dominance compared to their western counterparts. Not including newer systems like the Growler, the Russian jamming pods (even though it is 2010 technology) is theorized to only be _slightly_ better than the systems on the Tornado ECR.

Even then, Chinese pilots are already well informed on the limitations of Russian systems and have been trained adequately to counter them in that regard. There are pictures of the J-16's sporting indigenous jammer pods likely built on knowledge gained from Russian weapons in their inventory.




*A Chinese made jamming pod equipped on a J-16*

Seeing that the Flankers are likely to be tasked for anti-shipping/naval strike missions, the fact that the Flankers lag far behind in terms of EW dominance means that even IF we buy tons of Kh-31's, the Chinese can simply attach squadrons of their own EW aircraft to jam the incoming Flankers as they are heading towards their targets. Not to mention that compared to the Chinese YJ-12, the Kh-31 is sorely outdated in terms of technology, meaning they are far more easier to jam than their American and European counterparts.

Here is a Chinese source explaining that they know the US have already started using the Kh-31 as target drones. http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2019-02/01/content_9420175.htm
With modified fire control system, China's Su-30 fighter jets might...

And this is the A2G missiles alone, we can likely conclude that the R-77's would suffer the same fate.

Furthermore, you are making this statement on the assumption that the TNI-AU will not procure more tankers to replace the KC-130B. The reality is that it's very likely that the tankers would be coming in before MEF III ends in 2024, and they are likely going to be the boom & probe equipped MRTT's.

All in all, this combined with the fact they are the only assets in the TNI AU inventory that can't 'talk' with the rest of the TNI AU infrastructure (And no, SCYTALIS isn't going to be able to magically datalink them, we have already talked about how the Indians failed in that regard even with Israeli systems simply because neither nation would want to give them the source codes) means that the Flanker and its family really has zero place in the future of the TNI AU.



Whizzack said:


> It also goes without saying that Russian T&Cs regarding weaponry usage is much, much more lenient compared to western (and especially American) T&Cs... And being completely separate from Western system, it also provides the ultimate backup for us in case.. you know... if the Australian or the American or the Brits, decides to be a "prick" again someday for whatever reason they might come up with... We learned a bitter lesson back then, and it's still fresh..



This part is intellectually dishonest, because it ignores the reason why those sanctions happened in the first place. Had the Suharto regime NOT overreacted and attempted to silence foreign journalists, and had Suharto's children not actively meddled in the nation's economy, we would not have had sanctions in the first place. It was just as much our fault as it were US meddling.

Furthermore, it goes without saying that the planes that flew strikes over Aceh even during the sanctions and did intercept jobs were the F-16's. As much as certain people like to claim otherwise, the fact that these strikes and interceptions occur meant that the US was still supporting the F-16 per their specified contracts even during the sanctions.

https://sinarpidie.co/news/saat-konflik-dulu-tni-juga-gunakan-serangan-udara/index.html

https://www.latimes.com/archives/la-xpm-2003-jul-05-fg-indo5-story.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Chestnut said:


> I originally didn't want to reply, but @Gen3115 we have already talked about how the Indians failed in that regard even with Israeli systems simply because neither nation would want to give them the source codes)


I'm not sure what system you are referring to here, IAF will have a " Operational Datalink" in coming years, the backbone for secured data transmission for IAF is a dedicated satellite, which the Air Force got a while back, now Software Defined Radios are also on the flying platforms.


----------



## Chestnut

This is one example.

https://www.livefistdefence.com/2017/02/how-a-secretive-drdo-lab-is-saving-the-iaf-su-30mki.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Chestnut said:


> This is one example.
> 
> https://www.livefistdefence.com/2017/02/how-a-secretive-drdo-lab-is-saving-the-iaf-su-30mki.html


But you mentioned Israeli systems?


----------



## Chestnut

Here you go as well.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/angola-vs-india-spliting-the-two-su30-blood-lines.675324/


----------



## Gundala

kooppyyy said:


> Lmao, let's not flatter ourselves here, in the current state Australia has more than enough to stop us death miles away from their shores. Other than China, the other main reasons for Marine RTF Darwin is to train the Australian Army 2nd RAR battalion to transform them into amphibious warfare specialist as part of Australian Army's 2011 plan Beersheba. If you really want to go back, Australia was also a big supporter of our independence from the Dutch and one of the factions that also pushed Dutch into negotiation when it comes to Irian Jaya. Further, Initially, the Australian government tried their best to keep quiet on East Timor, that until we killed 5 of their citizens that got their population riled up. Do not dwell, but be mindful of the history, but as of now, our interest happens to be in line with them. It is only right that we do our best to capitalise on it.


Sure man, I am sorry if I dwell the history. But that US Marines deployment was also raise a concern for Pak Gatot our former Panglima, tho Im pretty sure he has been told that it was to balance China and training purposes. Yeah they prolly can stop us death miles away from the shore so they shouldnt be worry too much right?

Sure Australia was big supporter of our independence from dutch also Irian jaya. Prolly the main reason was they dont want unstable hot zone right across their yard? Protecting their own interest perhaps? Just dont tell me the reason they did that because they love us so much.

Australia tried their best to keep quiet on East Timor? Oh at this point I am almost sure they love us very much. But the 1972 treaty between Indonesia and Australia has placed most of the oil and gas reserves in the Timor sea in Australia's hands. Yeah they support East Timor integration to Indonesia might be for a reason. Then I ask my self, how about Bayu-Undan field? or perhaps the Greater Sunrise field? I said to my self this prolly the reason behind being silent part, perhaps they dont love us that much. But Im sure they didnt come to east timor under UN flag for peacekeeping. Securing their Bayu-Undan field perhaps? or future oil/gas reserves that is already in their hand?

I honestly dont know man but looking at the news below it prolly can give us a slight clue on what kinda game they are playing

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ustralias-immoral-behavior-toward-east-timor/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australia–East_Timor_spying_scandal

Again Im sorry if my view to Ausie is different, maybe I am wrong...


----------



## Indos

Chestnut said:


> This part is intellectually dishonest, because it ignores the reason why those sanctions happened in the first place. Had the Suharto regime NOT overreacted and attempted to silence foreign journalists, and had Suharto's children not actively meddled in the nation's economy, we would not have had sanctions in the first place. It was just as much our fault as it were US meddling.
> 
> Furthermore, it goes without saying that the planes that flew strikes over Aceh even during the sanctions and did intercept jobs were the F-16's. As much as certain people like to claim otherwise, the fact that these strikes and interceptions occur meant that the US was still supporting the F-16 per their specified contracts even during the sanctions.
> 
> https://sinarpidie.co/news/saat-konflik-dulu-tni-juga-gunakan-serangan-udara/index.html
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/archives/la-xpm-2003-jul-05-fg-indo5-story.html



The sanction is more because of USSR has been finished and USA doesnt need Indonesia anymore. That was the time where US become the sole superpower. When they see what our soldiers did in East Timor, the shooting of the protester, then they dont think twice to put sanction to us. We know very well Western nations has Christian sentiment, and this thing can happen again if we make a mistake in Papua.

Talking about the strike in Aceh, as far as I know TNI use Hawk there, not F 16. There is possibility that the reporter made a mistake, but if it is true so it is not really impossible since we still have at least 2 F 16 that was operational in 2003.

Your statement saying US still support Indonesia F 16 during sanction is a blatant lie. I dont know why you always support US, even saying US democracy as better than us despite use unfair electorate collage system.

The truth is only 2 F 16 that were still operational during Bawean incident, where some of the F 16 are being cannibalized to make 2 F16 still operational, and the rest are grounded. I even see on my eyes the photo of TNI AU cannibalized F 16 (in Angkasa magazine if I am not mistaken). There is a program being taken after US lifted the sanction to make several cannibalized F 16 live again.

Defense Journalist who are quite old enough can confirm that the US and British embargo have affected our Air Force readiness. And Hawk 200/100 are the planes that are relied during embargo period since the numbers at that time are quite many, around 40. This is also why we put Hawk, not F 16 in NTT during our hot moment with Australia when East Timor transition period. There is also incident where our Hawks chase Australian F 18 during that time.

Just hear it starting at 1.42

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gen3115

Indos said:


> The sanction is more because of USSR has been finished and USA doesnt need Indonesia anymore. That was the time where US become the sole superpower. When they see what our soldiers did in East Timor, the shooting of the protester, then they dont think twice to put sanction to us. We know very well Western nations has Christian sentiment, and this thing can happen again if we make a mistake in Papua.
> 
> Talking about the strike in Aceh, as far as I know TNI use Hawk there, not F 16. There is possibility that the reporter made a mistake, but if it is true so it is not really impossible since we still have at least 2 F 16 that was operational in 2003.
> 
> Your statement saying US still support Indonesia F 16 during sanction is a blatant lie. I dont know why you always support US, even saying US democracy as better than us despite use unfair electorate collage system.
> 
> The truth is only 2 F 16 that were still operational during Bawean incident, where some of the F 16 are being cannibalized to make 2 F16 still operational, and the rest are grounded. I even see on my eyes the photo of TNI AU cannibalized F 16 (in Angkasa magazine if I am not mistaken). There is a program being taken after US lifted the sanction to make several cannibalized F 16 live again.
> 
> Defense Journalist who are quite old enough can confirm that the US and British embargo have affected our Air Force readiness. And Hawk 200/100 are the planes that are relied during embargo period since the numbers at that time are quite many, around 40. This is also why we put Hawk, not F 16 in NTT during our hot moment with Australia when East Timor transition period. There is also incident where our Hawks chase Australian F 18 during that time.
> 
> Just hear it starting at 1.42



If I can tell you anything, we had more than 2 F-16's operational at the time just sayin'. Yea the embargo did effect us a bit but not to the point where only had 2, the bigger reason why we had low readiness and availability was this









I don't remember anyone saying we had only 2 F-16's available at the time or that it was mostly because of the embargo, curious who said that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

2 F 16 that is still operation is in my memory. I cannot give prove as I read it some where, most probably in Angkasa Magazine. What ever the spare parts that actually being bought, cannot deny the fact that several cannibalized F 16 can only be repaired after the sanction are lifted.


----------



## Gen3115

Indos said:


> 2 F 16 that is still operation is in my memory. I cannot give prove as I read it some where, most probably in Angkasa Magazine. What ever the spare parts that actually being bought, cannot deny the fact that several cannibalized F 16 can only be repaired after the sanction are lifted.



ok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Liputan Khusus*
* Kisah Embargo AS dan Sukhoi Rusia di Balik Jet Tempur RI *
*Anggi Kusumadewi, Resty Armenia*, CNN Indonesia | Rabu, 02/03/2016 14:03 WIB

Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- “Presiden Soekarno berpesan, bangsa Indonesia harus menguasai teknologi udara dan maritim. Apalagi Indonesia bangsa yang besar. Kalau mau bertahan, jelas mesti kuat pertahanan udaranya.”

Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Andi Alisjahbana, melontarkan hal itu dalam wawancaranya dengan CNNIndonesia.com, Jumat (19/2).

“Lalu kenapa harus mengembangkan jet tempur? Tentu karena itu salah satu alat tempur utama di udara. Yang menentukan menang-tidaknya Sekutu atau Jepang dalam Perang Dunia II adalah pertempuran maritim dan udara,” ujar Andi. (Simak Fokus: *JET SILUMAN 'BUATAN' INDONESIA*)
*Lihat juga:*
Jet Tempur RI Buatan 'Sendiri' Mengangkasa 9 Tahun Lagi Mencapai kemandirian menjadi kata kunci. Jika hanya membeli persenjataan dari negara lain, kata Andi, sudah pasti Indonesia akan tergantung pada negara itu. Terlebih jika menyangkut alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista) berteknologi tinggi.

“Beli senjata ke Amerika, ya akan tergantung kepada Amerika. Kalau hubungan Indonesia dengan Amerika sedang baik, tak apa-apa. Tapi kalau tiba-tiba bermasalah lalu diembargo, jadi tidak ada dukungan persenjataan,” kata Andi.

Hal itu pernah terjadi pada 1995 sampai 2005 saat Indonesia diembargo militer oleh Amerika Serikat. AS menyetop penjualan senjata, termasuk tak mau memberikan suku cadang yang diperlukan Indonesia untuk meremajakan pesawat-pesawat TNI yang dibeli dari mereka.

Embargo ketika itu dijatuhkan lantaran Negeri Paman Sam menuduh Indonesia melanggar hak asasi manusia dengan menembaki demonstran di Dili, Timor Timur (kini Timor Leste), pada 12 November 1991.

*Sepuluh tahun embargo AS, ujar Andi, membuat kekuatan tempur udara Republik Indonesia mengalami kemerosotan tajam. Banyak pesawat tempur TNI Angkatan Udara harus di-grounded lantaran tak punya suku cadang.

Hal itu misalnya menimpa setengah lusin F-16 Fighting Falcon, sejumlah armada F-5 Tiger, sampai pesawat angkut militer C-130 Hercules yang seluruhnya buatan AS. Lebih parah lagi, beberapa pesawat Hawk 109/209 buatan Inggris –sekutu AS– yang dimiliki TNI juga ikut terkena embargo.

Embargo membuat banyak pesawat militer RI tak bisa diterbangkan sekalipun kondisinya baik, bahkan tergolong baru. Alhasil sia-sia saja memiliki armada tempur jika banyak yang tak bisa digunakan untuk menjaga kedaulatan wilayah Indonesia.

Sistem pengaman*

Indonesia lantas mencari akal. Tahun 2003, tahun kedelapan masa embargo AS, pemerintah RI membeli pesawat Sukhoi dari Rusia –negara di kubu berseberangan dengan AS. Indonesia pun kini memiliki satu skuadron lengkap Sukhoi.

“Apa yang dilakukan Indonesia ketika itu seperti membuat dua sistem: satu tergantung kepada Amerika, satu kepada Rusia. Ada Sukhoi, ada F-16 (buatan AS). Kalau Amerika mengembargo sehingga F-16 tidak bisa terbang, masih ada Sukhoi,” kata Andi.

Sesungguhnya embargo militer merugikan AS sendiri. Perusahaan-perusahaan negara adidaya itu yang bergerak di industri penerbangan jadi kehilangan salah satu pasar potensial. Mereka tak bisa menjual alutsista dan suku-suku cadang kepada Indonesia.

Embargo akhirnya dicabut tahun 2005. Namun Indonesia tetap mempertahankan dua sistem tersebut sebagai “tali pengaman.”

Target Indonesia selanjutnya adalah menjaga kesinambungan alat-alat tempur yang dimiliki dalam keadaan krisis.

“Ini yang paling utama. Indonesia berhak untuk mempertahankan diri dari ancaman luar,” ujar Andi.
*Lihat juga:*
Incar Teknologi Jet Tempur, Indonesia Hendak Beri Efek Gentar Tahap berikutnya ialah mencapai kemandirian. “Masih panjang perjalanan Indonesia untuk mandiri. Tapi setidaknya negara ini bisa bertahan dalam keadaan krisis. Semisal ada pertempuran sampai 10 tahun, minimal pesawat Indonesia tidak kehabisan peluru dan suku cadang. Di situ letak kesinambungannya,” kata Andi.

Kesinambungan dan kemandirian tersebut terkait erat satu sama lain. Untuk mencapai kedua hal itu, Indonesia –setelah serangkaian proses– menerima tawaran Korea Selatan untuk bersama-sama mengembangkan teknologi pesawat tempur Korea Fighter Xperiment/Indonesia Fighter Xperiment (KF-X/IF-X).

"Korea antusias dan percaya dengan Indonesia," ujar Andi.






Indonesia menerima tawaran Korea Selatan mengembangkan pesawat tempur KF-X/IF-X untuk mencapai kemandirian industri pertahanan. (Dok. PT Dirgantara Indonesia)
Wakil Ketua Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan (KKIP) Eris Herryanto mengatakan, tak mudah bagi Indonesia dan Korea Selatan untuk sampai pada tahap kerja sama seperti sekarang ini.



Perbedaan sistem, perbedaan tujuan, dan perbedaan posisi dalam mendapat teknologi, membuat Jakarta dan Seoul mesti saling berkompromi dan menyamakan persepsi.

https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...go-as-dan-sukhoi-rusia-di-balik-jet-tempur-ri


----------



## Gepee.Jp

Army Reserve Component Program























































Just got from WAG, Target for this year is 15.000 komcad.
Just want to know, according to information above, are this trully Komcad or just like previous Defence Minister program (Bela Negara) ?

Just New here so, please be nice to me ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

BTW, and now you want to depend on South Korean technology to get free of shackle of US embargoe nightmare? When the Korean itself is one of US hardcore staunch ally more than what Australian can offer on their history (as South Korean independence and survival is largely thanks to US support till today) get real man. Lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alex898

all this Russian and US jets in our inventory thing, how long do we plan to keep doing this ? its gonna cost us even when we reach Rp. 200T in our budget, because seems like those people in our MoD and Parlemen want to make an arm race in the AU, for the sake of geopolitics. sooner or later this thing need to be stopped if we plan to *at least *being on par with aussie or spore AF. because do you guys honestly believe that we can challenge them Air Force when our defense system is not even integrated?
I hope those people in Mod just made their mind already about who is our real enemy. because if you think one or two, or even 4 squadrons of flankers can deter Australian or Spore Air force, then you are a joke. if the government think our enemy is those two country, better equip the flanker with russian awacs, buy s400, and etc, and tell CAATSA to go to hell.



Nike said:


> BTW, and now you want to depend on South Korean technology to get free of shackle of US embargoe nightmare? When the Korean itself is one of US hardcore staunch ally more than what Australian can offer on their history (as South Korean independence and survival is largely thanks to US support till today) get real man. Lol.


LOL completely agreee, they think Sokor will always say yes for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> BTW, and now you want to depend on South Korean technology to get free of shackle of US embargoe nightmare? When the Korean itself is one of US hardcore staunch ally more than what Australian can offer on their history (as South Korean independence and survival is largely thanks to US support till today) get real man. Lol.




The reason we have joint venture with Korea in KFX/IFX program is for the long term vision, not short term. Just think 25 years from now where Indonesia is projected to become number 4 in nominal GDP. That should be the time where we should make our jet fighter with our own subsystem. Think strategically. Step by step. And this is the first step. 

Thats why I hope our defense budget should give enough budget for R&D. Critical R&D in quantum radar for instant is not being conducted, for example. My cousin who conducted radar research in Gov research agency see it as very crucial, since it is a new area in radar research, and this is our opportunity to be in the same level with Western nation in radar technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Gepee.Jp said:


> Army Reserve Component Program
> 
> View attachment 655951
> 
> View attachment 655954
> 
> View attachment 655955
> 
> View attachment 655957
> 
> View attachment 655961
> 
> View attachment 655963
> 
> View attachment 655965
> 
> View attachment 655967
> 
> View attachment 655968
> 
> View attachment 655969
> 
> View attachment 655970
> 
> View attachment 655971
> 
> View attachment 655974
> 
> 
> Just got from WAG, Target for this year is 15.000 komcad.
> Just want to know, according to information above, are this trully Komcad or just like previous Defence Minister program (Bela Negara) ?
> 
> Just New here so, please be nice to me ...



This a truly reserve units program not seremonial stuff



Indos said:


> The reason we have joint venture with Korea in KFX/IFX program is for the long term vision, not short term. Just think 25 years from now where Indonesia is projected to become number 4 in nominal GDP. That should be the time where we should make our jet fighter with our own subsystem. Think strategically. Step by step. And this is the first step.
> 
> Thats why I hope our defense budget should give enough budget for R&D. Critical R&D in quantum radar for instant is not being conducted, for example. My cousin who conducted radar research in Gov research agency see it as very crucial, since it is a new area in radar research, and this is our opportunity to be in the same level with Western nation in radar technology.



Well where is our share in the KFX subsystem development? Where is our IP right lies? where is our right and share where KFX can be exported toward other countries though we paid 20 percentage of programs development? Just answer those basic question first?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alex898

Indos said:


> The reason we have joint venture with Korea in KFX/IFX program is for the long term vision, not short term. Just think 25 years from now where Indonesia is projected to become number 4 in nominal GDP. That should be the time where we should make our jet fighter with our own subsystem. Think strategically. Step by step. And this is the first step.
> 
> Thats why I hope our defense budget should give enough budget for R&D. Critical R&D in quantum radar for instant is not being conducted, for example. My cousin who conducted radar research in Gov research agency see it as very crucial, since it is a new area in radar research, and this is our opportunity to be in the same level with Western nation in radar technology.


sir, even if we had our experients in developing KFX, even in the next 25 years, we still need guidance from other country, there's just no way that we could develop it onn our own, and that will create another dependency. we need allies in developing such technologies, and KFX is a good first step, but we need more project like KFX, thus we need good allies, and then here comes another dependency thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Is it really possible that we're going to get Duke-class Type 23 Frigates?


----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> Well where is our share in the KFX subsystem development? Where is our IP right lies? where is our right and share where KFX can be exported toward other countries though we paid 20 percentage of programs development? Just answer those basic question first?



Thats is why I also suggest that in the renegotiation, we should get 20 % TOT and some work share in subsystems that are part of development cost. IP rights IMO is only for the technology that Indonesian engineers contribute, this is why in the first team sent to Korea, there are lawyers as well.

But regarless we get IP rights or not on the design, we will likely to get the blue print. From that blue print we can use it for making our own jet fighter in the future as a base design. Just like how we can easily develop N 219 after manufacturing and developing C 212. 

Export license IMO is not really necessary as long we can get TOT and workshare on critical subsystems that are being developed by Korea. We just have 20 % share, remember ???



Alex898 said:


> sir, even if we had our experients in developing KFX, even in the next 25 years, we still need guidance from other country, there's just no way that we could develop it onn our own, and that will create another dependency. we need allies in developing such technologies, and KFX is a good first step, but we need more project like KFX, thus we need good allies, and then here comes another dependency thing.



If not 25 years from now, then it can be 30 years from now. If not 100 %, at least 60 %. As I said, step by step, and we cannot get anything if we dont take the first step.


----------



## Chestnut

You are grasping at straws at this point my guy and it's getting pretty sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Those plastick face guys will laugh very very hard while dancing K-POP dance , even from the start Indonesia move is very wrong to let PT DI handle KFX development project instead of consortium Indonesia technology development agency like BPPT LAPAN and LIPI.

Anyway, a good news

*KPK Serahkan Tanah 53 Hektare Hasil Rampasan ke TNI AD*
Senin, 27 Juli 2020 | 21:43 WIB

Komentar
_



Lihat Foto
Dokumentasi/Biro Humas KPK
Ketua KPK Firli Bahuri dan KSAD Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa dalam acara serah terima aset di Markas Besar TNI AD, Senin (27/7/2020)._
_Penulis: Ardito Ramadhan
| 
Editor: Kristian Erdianto


JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Komisi Pemberantasan Korupsi (KPK) menyerahkan aset hasil rampasan berupa bidang tanah seluas 53 hektare atau 534.154 meter persegi kepada TNI Angkatan Darat (AD).

Ketua KPK Firli Bahuri mengatakan, penyerahan aset kepada TNI AD merupakan upaya memaksimalkan penggunaan aset negara.

Baca juga: Sepanjang 2019, KPK Selamatkan Potensi Kerugian Negara Rp 32,24 Triliun

“Serah terima aset ini juga merupakan bentuk dari akuntabilitas kami kepada publik bahwa barang yang KPK rampas, selalu kami serahkan ke negara untuk penggunaan yang lebih bermanfaat,” kata Firli dalam siaran pers, Senin (27/7/2020).

Aset senilai Rp 20,02 miliar tersebut merupakan hasil rampasan KPK dari mantan Kepala Korps Lalu Lintas (Kakorlantas) Polri Djoko Susilo yang kini berstatus terpidana dalam kasus korupsi simulator SIM.

Tanah tersebut secara administratif terletak di dua desa, yakni Desa Cirangkong, Kecamatan Cijambe, dan Desa Kumpay, Kecamatan Jalan Cagak, Kabupaten Subang, Provinsi Jawa Barat.

Baca juga: Ketua KPK Ingatkan Korupsi Penanganan Bencana Diancam Hukuman Mati

Adapun kegiatan serah terima aset tersebut dilakukan di Markas Besar TNI AD dan dihadiri oleh Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat Jenderal Andika Perkasa.

*Andika mengatakan, lahan yang diserahkan KPK tersebut akan digunakan untuk Artileri Medan atau Artileri Pertahanan Udara. Sebab, kedua artileri itu membutuhkan lahan yang luas.*

“Sarana yang ada saat ini belum memadai, maka kami sangat gembira bisa menerima aset ini dari KPK,” kata Andika.


https://amp.kompas.com/nasional/rea...kan-tanah-53-hektare-hasil-rampasan-ke-tni-ad

The bolded parts, seems Army will adding new formation in Subang_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RadarGudumluMuhimmat

Indos said:


> Thats is why I also suggest that in the renegotiation, we should get 20 % TOT and some work share in subsystems that are part of development cost. IP rights IMO is only for the technology that Indonesian engineers contribute, this is why in the first team sent to Korea, there are lawyers as well.
> 
> But regarless we get IP rights or not on the design, we will likely to get the blue print. From that blue print we can use it for making our own jet fighter in the future as a base design. Just like how we can easily develop N 219 after manufacturing and developing C 212.
> 
> Export license IMO is not really necessary as long we can get TOT and workshare on critical subsystems that are being developed by Korea. We just have 20 % share, remember ???
> 
> 
> 
> If not 25 years from now, then it can be 30 years from now. If not 100 %, at least 60 %. As I said, step by step, and we cannot get anything if we dont take the first step.



Is there a source where I can see the job share of Indonesia (all companies) including product (or development) for KFX-IFX ? @Indos


----------



## Indos

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> Is there a source where I can see the job share of Indonesia (all companies) including product (or development) for KFX-IFX ? @Indos



Literally Indonesia contribution and work share is in design and manufacturing of the Airframe. Indonesian IFX will also be assembled in PTDI. By looking to BBTA3 video, Indonesia also contribute in wind tunnel testing. Sixth prototype will be assembled in PTDI and we have prepared 4 test pilots for flying test of that prototype. So Indonesia also contribute in flying test as well although all data of the first 5 prototype test will be shared to Indonesia Aerospace (PTDI) as well

We have similar stake with KAI which is 20 %, while the rest stake are for Korean government. Actually many subsystem will be just imported from US and other Western nations. So it is IMO why Korea doesnt include Indonesia in subsystem development like AESA radar and others in the 2015 work share deal.

But in 2015, suddenly, US parliament forbid about 4 critical technologies like AESA, IRST, and others. It make Korean start developing the systems by themselves. And look like the development cost of such system are taken from KFX/IFX development cost (my assumption), so I think it makes Indonesian feel betrayed and feel that Indonesian engineers should also be able to access the technology, at least 20 %, similar like our financial contribution, and get some work share as well on that 4 critical subsystems production (my assumption).

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some contribution from Lockheed Martin.

In addition, the United States has granted approvals to support Lockheed Martin's transfer to South Korea of 21 technology suites to support the KFX. These suites include flight control technologies, avionics, system integration, materials, and unspecified weaponry.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/kfx-ifx-news-and-development.577039/page-6
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Google Translate*

In making the prototype of the multi-fighter aircraft, according to Head of the Ministry of Defense's Research and Development Agency Anne Kusmayati, PTDI will make wings, boosters at the bottom of the wing and tail.

Work on KF-X / IF-X fighter jets will be centered in Sacheon, South Gyeongsang Province, South Korea, the city which is the headquarters and main factory of Korea Aerospace Industries.

A total of 200 Indonesian engineers have gradually departed for Sacheon for one or two years. At first they will design the aircraft design. The engineers will also participate in designing all aircraft components.

Of the total workers of the two countries involved in the making of KF-X / IF-X, 30 percent are more from Indonesia and the majority of the rest are from South Korea. This is also the reason for making aircraft centered on Sacheon, not in Indonesia.

The proportion of more than 30 percent of Indonesian engineers involved in working on the KF-X / IF-X actually increased from the original amount of 20 percent. The addition of Indonesian workers occurred as time went by cultivation.

"It signifies that Indonesian engineers count on Korea. There is even a work package whose technology is only owned by Indonesians. He is a doctor from ITB (Bandung Institute of Technology), the only one who has inlight design capabilities. So Korea does not take Indonesia lightly, "Anne said.

https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...ur-ri-buatan-sendiri-mengangkasa-9-tahun-lagi

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From what I read there is effort to use Indonesian made cockpit from Infoglobal and IFF from PT LEN Industry. I also read from PTDI official that Indonesia can freely upgrade IFX by themselves, so in other mean Indonesia will have full access on the aircraft system, including software.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Yonarmed 1 Kostrad Gelar Latihan Menembak Senjata Tercanggih Roket Astros II MK 6
27 July, 2020






Jakarta. Prajurit Yonarmed 1 Kostrad melaksanakan latihan menembak senjata berat (Latbakjatrat) menggunakan Alutsista kebanggaan mereka Roket Astros II MK 6 yang dilaksanakan di Puslatpur Marinir Situbondo (PLP Marinir). Minggu (26/7/2020).

Latihan menembak senjata berat ini merupakan salah satu rangkaian latihan yang dilaksanakan secara terus menerus untuk mengasah kemampuan dan keterampilan para prajurit Yonarmed 1 Kostrad dalam mengoperasionalkan Alutsista Astros II MK 6.

Roket Astros II Mk 6 merupakan salah satu Alutsista tercanggih yang ada di dunia. Alutsista yang berasal dari Negara Brazil dilengkapi dengan sistem komputerisasi yang sangat canggih, sistem koreksi manual serta pengolah data tembak secara manual.

Roket Astros II Mk 6 memiliki berbagai varian munisi seperti SS-09, SS-30, SS-40, SS-60 dan SS-80. Dimana setiap varian munisi ini memiliki jarak jangkau yang berbeda, jarak jangkauan terjauh Roket Astros II MK 6 ini adalah 89 Km dengan menggunakan jenis munisi SS-80 yang dapat menghancurkan sasaran berupa area.

Untuk mengimbangi kecanggihan teknologi dari Alutsista Roket Astros II Mk 6 ini, maka prajurit Yonarmed 1 Kostrad terus melaksanakan latihan untuk meningkatkan kemampuan mereka dalam mengoperasionalkan Alutsista Roket Astros II MK 6.

Pelaksanaan kegiatan berjalan dengan lancar dengan dihadiri langsung oleh Perwira tinggi TNI AD Brigjen TNI Rosdianto, S.Sos., M.Tr.(Han) selaku Wadan Pussen Armed dan Brigjen TNI Tjaturputra Gunadi G., S.Sos., M.M., M.Tr.(Han)., selaku Kepala Staf Divisi Infanteri 2 Kostrad, Brigjen TNI Julius Jolly Suawa, S.I.P., M.I.Pol selaku Dirsen Pussen Armed, Danmen Armed 1/PY, Asisten operasi Divisi Infanteri 2 Kostrad, Danden Hub Divisi Infanteri 2 Kostrad, Danden Pal Divisi Infanteri 2 Kostrad.

Kegitan dimulai di pantai Bandongan dengan menembakkan munisi SS-30 jarak sasaran 15 Km selanjutnya Roket Astros II MK 6 bersama dengan rombongan bergeser menuju PLP Marinir untuk melaksanakan penembakan dengan menggunkan munisi SS-09 dengan jarak sasaran mencapai 7 km.

Para prajurit Yonarmed 1 Kostrad yang diKomandoi oleh Komandan Batalyon Letkol Arm Lukas Meinardo Sormin, S.I.P., M.i.Pol. melasanakan latihan Latbakjatrat kali ini dengan sukses dan aman. Para pengawas mengungkapkan sangat bangga TNI AD memiliki Alutsista yang canggih dan mampu bersaing dengan alutsista yang dimiliki oleh negara-negara besar. (Penkostrad).

https://kostrad.mil.id/post_kegiata...mbak-senjata-tercanggih-roket-astros-ii-mk-6/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azull

In all fairness, SU35 is not a bad plane. It has good flight characteristic and is very maneuverable. The thing is i dont feel that it would give much deterrence to any nation in the region. Espescially not for china who has been operating it for more than 2 years now. They would have already found out it weakness and would already have found ways to counter it effectively in an aerial battles. Hence the need to procure a fighter which they are not familliar of. In essence the possible purchase of the eurofighter typhoon and/or the Rafale is exactly to mitigate this possibility as no country in the region has operate these jets yet. Its very hard to justify the purchase of SU35 at times when we know exactly that the possible enemy has already known its weaknesses and not to mention it will only be able to be linked with our existing flanker only. Modern battle is all about datalinking with other units and i am not only talking about air assets, but also land and sea assets to form a unified battlespace. Everyone needs to face the reality that most of our modern equipment in the army and navy is western Nato standard equipment and almost all can and will be linked in the future using Link16. How are we going to link the flanker with our navy and army assets if the only way of communication that they can use among each other is only via UHF/VHF radio that is very prone to electronic jamming. Modern datalink capabilities provide a more convinient way of communication among every assets using a more secured line of communication and more resistant to jamming. Battle space awareness via datalink is the future and we really need to start adjusting our three services assets towards supporting it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kansel

Told ya~, anything is possible in his leadership ngl

*India Tawarkan Ekspor Rudal Jelajah Brahmos ke Prabowo*
Menhan Prabowo bertemu Menhan India Rajnath Singh membahas kerja sama pertahanan.

Selasa , 28 Jul 2020, 05:56 WIB
_




@rajnathsingh
Menhan India Rajnath Singh bertemu Menhan RI Prabowo Subianto.
Rep: Erik PP Red: Erik Purnama Putra
REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, NEW DELHI -- India dan Indonesia sepakat untuk memperluas kerja sama di bidang pertahanan. termasuk industri dan berbagi teknologi. Kemungkinan perluasan hubungan di bidang pertahanan dan militer selanjutnya dibahas selama pembicaraan antara Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) India Rajnath Singh dan Menhan RI Letnan Jenderal (Purn) Prabowo Subianto.

Mencerminkan pentingnya Indonesia terkait dengan hubungan strategisnya dengan India, Prabowo tiba di India pada Ahad (26/7), untuk mengadakan pembicaraan dengan pejabat militer, terlepas dari pandemi Covid-19 yang melanda negara tersebut.

Sumber-sumber mengatakan, masalah kemungkinan ekspor rudal jelajah Brahmos ke Indonesia oleh India dan langkah lebih memperdalam kerja sama keamanan maritim yang menonjol dalam pembicaraan kedua negara.



“Kedua menteri sepakat untuk lebih meningkatkan kerja sama pertahanan bilateral di bidang yang disepakati bersama. Potensi bidang kerja sama di bidang industri pertahanan dan teknologi pertahanan juga diidentifikasi oleh kedua negara," kata Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) dalam sebuah pernyataan, dikutip dari The Print, Senin (27/8).

Dalam pernyataan tersebut, baik Singh dan Subianto berkomitmen untuk lebih memperkuat kerja sama bilateral dan membawa ikatan pertahanan ke "tingkat pengiriman berikutnya."

"Pertemuan berakhir dengan catatan positif dengan komitmen untuk lebih memperkuat dan memperluas ruang lingkup kerja sama bilateral antara kedua negara," kata Kemenhan tanpa memberikan rincian.

India dan Indonesia memiliki kerja sama yang kuat di bidang pertahanan dan keamanan.
Kedua negara menandatangani perjanjian kerja sama pertahanan baru pada 2018 selama kunjungan Perdana Menteri Narendra Modi ke Indonesia. Pakta tersebut bertujuan untuk mencerminkan peningkatan hubungan antara kedua negara untuk kemitraan strategis yang komprehensif.

Dalam pembicaraan Senin, Menhan Singh mengulangi sejarah panjang interaksi yang saling menguntungkan antara kedua negara dengan tradisi dialog politik yang erat, hubungan ekonomi dan perdagangan serta interaksi budaya dan orang ke orang. Para pejabat mengatakan, kedua belah pihak mengeksplorasi berbagai bidang untuk lebih memperluas kerja sama strategis termasuk di bidang industri pertahanan dan berbagi teknologi.

Sementara India Sentinels melaporkan, Prabowo melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Indonesia selama tiga hari, yaitu pada 26-28 Juli 2020. Pada Senin, Prabowo memulai agenda kunjungan dengan meletakkan karangan bunga di Peringatan Perang Nasional di ibu kota nasional India tersebut. Dia mendapat sambutan Penjaga Kehormatan di South Block Lawns, dan Menhan India Rajnath Singh menerima kedatangan Prabowo di kantornya di South Block. Kemudian, kedua menteri tersebut mengadakan pembicaraan bilateral secara tertutup untuk lebih memperkuat ikatan pertahanan India dan Indonesia.

Dalam pertemuan dengan Prabowo, Menhan India Rajnath Singh didampingi Kepala Staf Pertahanan dan Sekretaris Departemen Urusan Militer Jenderal Bipin Rawat, Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat (KSAD) Jenderal MM Naravane, Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana Karambir Singh, Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal RKS Bhadauria, dan Sekretaris Kemenhan Dr Ajay Kumar.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.republika.co.id/amp/qe5h1y484_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azull

@Kansel maybe we can use this brahmos for coastal defence as the navy already has the Exocet and also Yakhont in their inventory for SSM?


----------



## Kansel

Azull said:


> @Kansel maybe we can use this brahmos for coastal defence as the navy already has the Exocet and also Yakhont in their inventory for SSM?


Nah, this one is for ship. By what i mean for ship you should know what ship we're going to equipped with. For coastal battery i think we're going for exocet one.


----------



## Azull

Kansel said:


> Nah, this one is for ship. By what i mean for ship you should know what ship we're going to equipped with. For coastal battery i think we're going for exocet one.


You mean the planned indonesian iver? Heard the rumours but i dont actually think that top navy brass is actually considering it. But ive never heard of any plan to use excocet as a coastal defence battery?


----------



## Kansel

Azull said:


> You mean the planned indonesian iver? Heard the rumours but i dont actually think that top navy brass is actually considering it. But ive never heard of any plan to use excocet as a coastal defence battery?


There's a plan to procure coastal battery (still dont know who's gonna be the user). For that rumours, yes indeed it's just a rumour we can just wait for the situation development then. I also dont support this idea because using 2-3 different VLS on ones ship isn't really effective

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azull

Kansel said:


> There's a plan to procure coastal battery (still dont know who's gonna be the user). For that rumours, yes indeed it's just a rumour we can just wait for the situation development then. I also dont support this idea because using 2-3 different VLS on ones ship isn't really effective


The development on the armaments for the iver is pretty quiet lately. Is the rumoured air defence missile for the frigate which will be consisting mainly MICA missile only already fixed? I hope theres plan to put CAMM-ER as well aside from the MICA considering MICA doesnt have much time left on its timeframe.


----------



## umigami

Can we really integrate russo-indo system in Brahmos with european NATO system in Iver?
That brahmos vls gonna take A LOT of space inside iver too.
If this plan come true, I hope we really got Poseidons so we can get full capability of brahmos.


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> Can we really integrate russo-indo system in Brahmos with european NATO system in Iver?
> That brahmos vls gonna take A LOT of space inside iver too.
> If this plan come true, I hope we really got Poseidons so we can get full capability of brahmos.


Since brahmos development based from P-800 Oniks (Yakhont) means the dimension between these 2 missiles is similar. and the only platform that already proved to carry similar missiles like this is Ahmad Yani class, if they're goin to put brahmos inti iver they need to modify it first.



Azull said:


> The development on the armaments for the iver is pretty quiet lately. Is the rumoured air defence missile for the frigate which will be consisting mainly MICA missile only already fixed? I hope theres plan to put CAMM-ER as well aside from the MICA considering MICA doesnt have much time left on its timeframe.


Nothing new anymore, only this "rumour" i mention before

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

so what they gonna do ? put UKSK VLS on iver ? if they really wanted to have a vertical launched anti ship missile , exocet block 3 also had VL variants , tbh im not really buying into supersonic capability ads, they need to fly at high altitude to achieve that kind of speed , not in sea skimming altitude , thus resulting in easier early detection by surveillance radar compared to sea skimming missile which hugging the curvature of earth to prevent early detection, unless they put it in as coastal defence then im agree with that .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azull

umigami said:


> Can we really integrate russo-indo system in Brahmos with european NATO system in Iver?
> That brahmos vls gonna take A LOT of space inside iver too.
> If this plan come true, I hope we really got Poseidons so we can get full capability of brahmos.


This is one of my concern, i dont know how flexible the new cms which will be installed on the indonesian iver is. But i heard that The same terma C-Flex CMS has also been used in our smaller vessel like the KCR60 to integrate the Bofors 57mm and also the AK630 CIWS so the possibility is there.



Raduga said:


> so what they gonna do ? put UKSK VLS on iver ? if they really wanted to have a vertical launched anti ship missile , exocet block 3 also had VL variants , tbh im not really buying into supersonic capability ads, they need to fly at high altitude to achieve that kind of speed , not in sea skimming altitude , thus resulting in easier early detection by surveillance radar compared to sea skimming missile which hugging the curvature of earth to prevent early detection, unless they put it in as coastal defence then im agree with that .


This is what i initially thought as well. That we will use it for coastal defence. Brahmos can also be air launch but we dont have the platform to launch it. Indian AF uses the flanker to do their job but their flanker avionics and ours is very different.


----------



## Fl0gger

yang terjadi adalah penggiringan opini utk memihak antara western dan east semoga rekan " tidak terjebak di sini west is good is our friend east is f***king commie no good well you maybe right but also may wrong like you all know there no such a thing called a free lunch . especilay when it come for arms dealer even that when come from so called us of a or to europe and estern to it just a same but just diffrent wrapping.
and for me .? well i am at nasional intrest side like most of you...what 08 do right now is gething much much more outsourche to our def intrest wich one does have a best offer and have a good intrest to our soveringnity and give a detter to other "supliyer" for our defense interest so let us have the best deal to not put egg's in one basket term is still on also the enemy of my enemy is my freind thing ( the word still enemy though..) so flanker rafale tayphon viper etc is welcome. for me my selft hoping theres a networking and interprobality betwen our aset regarding the type of our aset in this near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Kansel said:


> Told ya~, anything is possible in his leadership ngl
> 
> *India Tawarkan Ekspor Rudal Jelajah Brahmos ke Prabowo*
> Menhan Prabowo bertemu Menhan India Rajnath Singh membahas kerja sama pertahanan.
> 
> Selasa , 28 Jul 2020, 05:56 WIB
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @rajnathsingh
> Menhan India Rajnath Singh bertemu Menhan RI Prabowo Subianto.
> Rep: Erik PP Red: Erik Purnama Putra
> REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, NEW DELHI -- India dan Indonesia sepakat untuk memperluas kerja sama di bidang pertahanan. termasuk industri dan berbagi teknologi. Kemungkinan perluasan hubungan di bidang pertahanan dan militer selanjutnya dibahas selama pembicaraan antara Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) India Rajnath Singh dan Menhan RI Letnan Jenderal (Purn) Prabowo Subianto.
> 
> Mencerminkan pentingnya Indonesia terkait dengan hubungan strategisnya dengan India, Prabowo tiba di India pada Ahad (26/7), untuk mengadakan pembicaraan dengan pejabat militer, terlepas dari pandemi Covid-19 yang melanda negara tersebut.
> 
> Sumber-sumber mengatakan, masalah kemungkinan ekspor rudal jelajah Brahmos ke Indonesia oleh India dan langkah lebih memperdalam kerja sama keamanan maritim yang menonjol dalam pembicaraan kedua negara.
> 
> 
> 
> “Kedua menteri sepakat untuk lebih meningkatkan kerja sama pertahanan bilateral di bidang yang disepakati bersama. Potensi bidang kerja sama di bidang industri pertahanan dan teknologi pertahanan juga diidentifikasi oleh kedua negara," kata Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) dalam sebuah pernyataan, dikutip dari The Print, Senin (27/8).
> 
> Dalam pernyataan tersebut, baik Singh dan Subianto berkomitmen untuk lebih memperkuat kerja sama bilateral dan membawa ikatan pertahanan ke "tingkat pengiriman berikutnya."
> 
> "Pertemuan berakhir dengan catatan positif dengan komitmen untuk lebih memperkuat dan memperluas ruang lingkup kerja sama bilateral antara kedua negara," kata Kemenhan tanpa memberikan rincian.
> 
> India dan Indonesia memiliki kerja sama yang kuat di bidang pertahanan dan keamanan.
> Kedua negara menandatangani perjanjian kerja sama pertahanan baru pada 2018 selama kunjungan Perdana Menteri Narendra Modi ke Indonesia. Pakta tersebut bertujuan untuk mencerminkan peningkatan hubungan antara kedua negara untuk kemitraan strategis yang komprehensif.
> 
> Dalam pembicaraan Senin, Menhan Singh mengulangi sejarah panjang interaksi yang saling menguntungkan antara kedua negara dengan tradisi dialog politik yang erat, hubungan ekonomi dan perdagangan serta interaksi budaya dan orang ke orang. Para pejabat mengatakan, kedua belah pihak mengeksplorasi berbagai bidang untuk lebih memperluas kerja sama strategis termasuk di bidang industri pertahanan dan berbagi teknologi.
> 
> Sementara India Sentinels melaporkan, Prabowo melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Indonesia selama tiga hari, yaitu pada 26-28 Juli 2020. Pada Senin, Prabowo memulai agenda kunjungan dengan meletakkan karangan bunga di Peringatan Perang Nasional di ibu kota nasional India tersebut. Dia mendapat sambutan Penjaga Kehormatan di South Block Lawns, dan Menhan India Rajnath Singh menerima kedatangan Prabowo di kantornya di South Block. Kemudian, kedua menteri tersebut mengadakan pembicaraan bilateral secara tertutup untuk lebih memperkuat ikatan pertahanan India dan Indonesia.
> 
> Dalam pertemuan dengan Prabowo, Menhan India Rajnath Singh didampingi Kepala Staf Pertahanan dan Sekretaris Departemen Urusan Militer Jenderal Bipin Rawat, Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat (KSAD) Jenderal MM Naravane, Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana Karambir Singh, Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal RKS Bhadauria, dan Sekretaris Kemenhan Dr Ajay Kumar.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.republika.co.id/amp/qe5h1y484_



Significant if this pans out @Joe Shearer @Zapper @Lord Of Gondor @Paro_Peagus @kongn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Source: https://ppid.kemhan.go.id/web/post/jakhanneg-2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Finally, prototypes of Indonesia Made gatling gun is on board for testing operational















Credit to lembaga keris

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azull

Nice, who made it? Pindad?


----------



## Nike

Azull said:


> Nice, who made it? Pindad?



Initiated by Army Litbang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azull

Nike said:


> Initiated by Army Litbang


Wow, didnt know that they have these kind of expertise in their portfolio. If the trial runs is successful then maybe we can install these guns on the rest of the army chopper.


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Finally, prototypes of Indonesia Made gatling gun is on board for testing operational
> 
> View attachment 656090
> View attachment 656091
> View attachment 656092
> View attachment 656093
> 
> 
> Credit to lembaga keris


It's not the gun, it's the mounting. One of the companies I used to work for was given a contract to make a minigun mount for the Mi-17's. The gun itself is a Profense M134.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Azull

Chestnut said:


> It's not the gun, it's the mounting. One of the companies I used to work for was given a contract to make a minigun mount for the Mi-17's. The gun itself is a Profense M134.


Ahh and here i tought that the gun is also produced in house. Bummer.


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> It's not the gun, it's the mounting. One of the companies I used to work for was given a contract to make a minigun mount for the Mi-17's. The gun itself is a Profense M134.



This actually a regret, i thought they Made the mini gun


----------



## foodsoldier

Kansel said:


> There's a plan to procure coastal battery (still dont know who's gonna be the user). For that rumours, yes indeed it's just a rumour we can just wait for the situation development then. I also dont support this idea because using 2-3 different VLS on ones ship isn't really effective




It will be more sensible if we give the task to the marines. They will be responsible to guard those 12 choke points using Brahmos.

Brahmos should be chosen as it has longer range than exocet. There are choke points that need longer detection capability.


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Finally, prototypes of Indonesia Made gatling gun is on board for testing operational
> 
> View attachment 656090
> View attachment 656091
> View attachment 656092
> View attachment 656093
> 
> 
> Credit to lembaga keris


are we really build the mounting system from scratch or just the one who do the integration/ installation? , because if i remember dillon aero already had mounting system solution for installing m134 doorgunner on mi-17


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> are we really build the mounting system from scratch or just the one who do the integration/ installation? , because if i remember dillon aero already had mounting system solution for installing m134 doorgunner on mi-17


Scratch, since it's a project made in conjunction with DISLITBANG.


----------



## Raduga

Chestnut said:


> Scratch, since it's a project made in conjunction with DISLITBANG.


thanks for the info


----------



## Var Dracon

Nike said:


> This actually a regret, i thought they Made the mini gun



Well, we already have 3 contender for locally made mini gun :
1. Lodaya gatling gun (5.56 mm)
2. SMML (7.62 mm)
3. Eli gun (7.62 mm)

Why don't we use them? Well back again to old saying "Negeri 1001 prototipe"


----------



## GraveDigger388

Var Dracon said:


> "Negeri 1001 prototipe"



Made me chuckle


----------



## Lasa-X

Gepee.Jp said:


> Army Reserve Component Program
> 
> View attachment 655951
> 
> View attachment 655954
> 
> View attachment 655955
> 
> View attachment 655957
> 
> View attachment 655961
> 
> View attachment 655963
> 
> View attachment 655965
> 
> View attachment 655967
> 
> View attachment 655968
> 
> View attachment 655969
> 
> View attachment 655970
> 
> View attachment 655971
> 
> View attachment 655974
> 
> 
> Just got from WAG, Target for this year is 15.000 komcad.
> Just want to know, according to information above, are this trully Komcad or just like previous Defence Minister program (Bela Negara) ?
> 
> Just New here so, please be nice to me ...





foodsoldier said:


> It will be more sensible if we give the task to the marines. They will be responsible to guard those 12 choke points using Brahmos.
> 
> Brahmos should be chosen as it has longer range than exocet. There are choke points that need longer detection capability.


I got different info about Brahmos and it is not for coastal defense nor Iver. There is a reason India delegation came to PT PAL to see one of the KRI that time. 
The key is, needed fast. 
But of course it is imho mode.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*India May Give Indonesia BrahMos Missiles*

28 Juli 2020





Inclined launcher and BrahMos surface-to-surface missile (photo : Trishul)

NEW DELHI: India and Indonesia, which is also locked in a maritime dispute with China in the contentious South China Sea, have decided to expand their strategic and defence cooperation in a wide range of areas. 

The further expansion of defence and military relations were discussed during delegation-level talks led by defence minister Rajnath Singh and his Indonesian counterpart General Prabowo Subianto in New Delhi on Monday. 

Sources said that the possible export of BrahMos supersonic cruise missiles to Indonesia as well as measures to further deepen maritime security cooperation figured prominently in the talks.

(Times of India)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Nike said:


> *India May Give Indonesia BrahMos Missiles*
> 
> 28 Juli 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inclined launcher and BrahMos surface-to-surface missile (photo : Trishul)
> 
> NEW DELHI: India and Indonesia, which is also locked in a maritime dispute with China in the contentious South China Sea, have decided to expand their strategic and defence cooperation in a wide range of areas.
> 
> The further expansion of defence and military relations were discussed during delegation-level talks led by defence minister Rajnath Singh and his Indonesian counterpart General Prabowo Subianto in New Delhi on Monday.
> 
> Sources said that the possible export of BrahMos supersonic cruise missiles to Indonesia as well as measures to further deepen maritime security cooperation figured prominently in the talks.
> 
> (Times of India)


 Give and export are two different things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Meluncur, KRI Posepa 870 Dan KRI Escolar 871, Dua Kapal Patroli PC-40 Anyar Untuk Dua Lantamal*
indomiliter | 28/07/2020 | Berita Matra Laut, Berita Update Alutsista, Kapal Perang | 1 Comment
FacebookTwitterWhatsAppLineCopy LinkEmail






Target TNI AL untuk mengakuisisi 42 unit Kapal Patroli Cepat (PC-40) untuk kebutuhan 14 Lantamal (Pangkalan Utama Angkatan Laut) terus berlanjut. Belum lama ini kabar terbaru datang dari Banten, dimana galangan kapal swasta nasional, PT Caputra Mitra Sejati (CMS) pada Senin, 27 Juli 2020, telah meluncurkan dua unit kapal patroli PC-40M terbaru, yaitu KRI Posepa 870 dan KRI Escolar 871.

*Baca juga: Tuntas Sea Trial, Tiga Kapal Patroli PC-40 Resmi Masuk Armada TNI AL*

Kedua kapal perang yang peluncurannya diresmikan oleh KSAL Marsekal TNI Yudo Margono, dipersiapkan nantinya untuk memperkuat Pangkalan Utama TNI AL (Lantamal) V Surabaya dengan KRI Posepa 870 dan Lantamal VII Kupang dengan KRI Escolar 871. Sebagaimana biasanya peluncuran kapal dari galangan, kedua kapal patroli ini nampak masih ‘kosongan,’ dimana belum ada instalasi perangkat sensor dan randar, pun juga tida terlihat adanya senjata pada bagian haluan. Umumnya, setelah fase peluncuran, kapal patroli akan memasuki tahap uji coba di laut (_sea tria_l), yang kemudian dilanjutkan ke tahap instalasi perangkat elektronik dan persenjataan.


Merujuk ke nomer lambungnya, 870 dan 871, maka dipastikan kedua kapal perang ini akan berada dalam pembinaan Satuan Kapal Patroli (Satrol). Meski belum ada keterangan resmi dari pihak TNI AL, bila mengacu pada beberapa unit PC-40M yang telah diserahkan dari PT CMS ke TNI AL, maka kemungkinan senjata yang menjadi andalan utama pada KRI Posepa 870 dan KRI Escolar 871 adalah kanon otomatis kaliber 30 mm.

Dan bila dipertajam, kanon MARLIN WS (_Modular Advanced Remotely controlled Lightweight Naval Weapon Station_) Oto Melara kaliber 30 mm punya kans kuat dipasang pada PC-40M terbaru ini, mengingat adopsi kanon MARLIN WS telah berjalan di beberapa PC-40M. Meski begitu, tak menutup kemungkinan, kedua PC-40M terbaru ini bakal dipasangi kanon dari manufaktur lain, semisal Seahawk LW30M A1 produksi MSI-DS, Inggris.

KRI Posepa 870 dan KRI Escolar 871 disokong mesin utama 3 x 1800 Hp dengan putaran mesin 2300 rpm, serta kecepatan maksimum mencapai 24 knots. Kapal ini juga memiliki kecepatan jelajah sampai 18 knots dengan daya jangkau 1632 _nautical mile_ (setara 3.022 km).

*Baca juga: PT Karimun Anugrah Sejati Luncurkan Dua Kapal Patroli PC-40 untuk Satrol Koarmabar*

Bobot tiap kapal mencapai lebih dari 200 ton, dan mampu memuat kapasitas bahan bakar hingga 70.000 liter. Dari segi dimensi, PC-40M ini memiliki panjang (Loa) 44,95 meter, lebar 7,90 meter dan tinggi tengah kapal 4,25 meter. *(Bayu Pamungkas)*
https://www.indomiliter.com/meluncu...kapal-patroli-pc-40-anyar-untuk-dua-lantamal/


----------



## Raduga

from lembaga keris

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia’s intriguing Osprey opportunity*
By Greg Waldron23 July 2020


Save article
Until recently, if you performed a roll-call of the countries considered as possible candidates to purchase the Bell Boeing MV-22 Osprey tiltrotor – think Israel or the UK, for instance – Indonesia would likely not have featured on what is a relatively short list.

Generally, Jakarta’s major airpower acquisitions are signalled well in advance. Its odyssey to buy Sukhoi Su-35s has lasted nearly a decade and finalising the deal has proven elusive. The country’s interest the Airbus Defence & Space A400M tactical transport is long known, as is its long flirtation with the Boeing CH-47F Chinook.







Source: US Marine Corps

MV-22B Osprey prepares to land at a helicopter landing zone

Hence the surprise when, amid a spate of congressional arms sales notifications, the US Defense Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA) on 6 July said Washington had approved the possible sale to Indonesia of eight MV-22 Block Cs for $2 billion, alongside spares, training, and support services.

“The proposed sale of aircraft and support will enhance Indonesia’s humanitarian and disaster relief capabilities and support amphibious operations,” said the DSCA. “This sale will promote burden sharing and interoperability with US Forces. Indonesia is not expected to have any difficulties absorbing these aircraft into its armed forces.”

The_ Jakarta Post_ subsequently reported that few in the Indonesian military knew about the potential deal. The paper also said that the MV-22s would serve with the Indonesian army. If so, the Osprey would be a quantum leap for the service, which operates a ragbag assortment of rotorcraft that includes Bell 412s, Russian-built Mil Mi-8 transports and Mi-35 attack helicopters, and several others. More recently, it took delivery of eight Boeing AH-64E Apaches.

Bell says congressional notification is a crucial step in a Foreign Military Sales (FMS) deal and that the total cost could be under the stated figure.

“Following congressional notification, we look forward to working closely with the US and Indonesian governments to determine the contents and price of the FMS case and to finalise this sale,” says Bell.

“The $2 billion only represents the ‘Not to Exceed’ amount authorised by Congress and we anticipate the cost to be lower. Currently the US military is buying the V-22 under the Multi-Year Procurement III [MYP III] contract. Completion of this sale in 2020 will allow Indonesia to receive the MYP III pricing already negotiated by the US government for its aircraft.”

Even if the package comes in below $2 billion, the history of Indonesian arms acquisitions means signing off a deal in 2020 might be optimistic.

Still, on paper at least, the Osprey is perfectly suited to a sprawling archipelago with thousands of islands, facing challenges including natural disasters, separatist uprisings in far-flung provinces, and China’s belligerence in the South China Sea.






Source: US Marine Corps

A US Marine Corps MV-22 Osprey lifts cargo during training at Moron air base, Spain, earlier this year

“For the past decade the military has endeavoured to boost its maritime defences, but China is not the only explanation for [an Osprey] purchase,” says Natalie Sambhi, an expert on Indonesian military affairs, and founder and executive director of Verve Research.

“Indonesia continues to experience a range of internal security and humanitarian issues that would require insertion of forces at short notice, including unrest in Papuan provinces. Also, you cannot discount the element of prestige, being the only country in Southeast Asia to have purchased the Osprey.”

Indeed, should the Indonesian army obtain the Osprey it would be the type’s fifth operator, after the US Marine Corps (USMC), US Air Force and US Navy, and current sole export customer the Japan Ground Self-Defence Force.

But even if that $2 billion price cap is not reached, some perspective is offered by Indonesia’s overall proposed defence budget for 2021, which is tentatively pegged at Rp150 trillion ($10.3 billion). While this is an increase of around 20% on the 2020 figure, any Osprey acquisition would represent a major chunk of that total and would face competing claims from the country’s other services. In addition, the defence budget is all but certain to be a casualty of the financial downturn following the coronavirus pandemic.

“The price is significant in contrast to the defence budget, and the maintenance and operating costs would be another financial challenge,” says Wu Shang-Su, research fellow at Singapore’s S Rajaratnam School of International Studies.

Sambhi and Wu also contend that for the MV-22 to be effective in Indonesian service, Jakarta will need to beef up its aerial refuelling capabilities.

Tankers, however, would appear to be a far more urgent priority for a country as vast as Indonesia: Cirium fleets data shows that the Indonesian air force operates a single 1961-vintage Lockheed Martin KC-130B for that mission. Tiny Singapore, by contrast, has five Airbus Defence & Space A330 multi-role tanker transports (MRTTs), with an additional unit to come. The MRTT is also operated by the Royal Australian Air Force, with six examples in its inventory.

Sustainment could be another challenge for Jakarta. Over the years the Osprey has suffered its share of availability issues. Anecdotally at least, Indonesia’s armed forces are understood to take a less rigid approach to aircraft maintenance than other militaries.






Source: US Marine Corps

US Marines conduct a flight training exercise with the MV-22B Osprey along the shores of Oahu, Hawaii

And then come concerns about safety, as exemplified by Indonesia’s loss of five C-130s since 2000. In July 2015 a particularly horrific crash saw an Indonesian C-130B come down in a Medan suburb while carrying well over 100 people, many of whom were relatives of air force personnel. Media reports suggested that unofficial tickets had been sold.

As for the army, it has lost nine helicopters and a single fixed-wing aircraft since 2000, resulting in 49 fatalities. The most recent mishap occurred on 6 June, when an Mi-8 crashed during a training sortie, killing five.

Still, one factor that might work in Indonesia’s favour should it buy the Osprey is the depth of its aerospace sector, with indigenous manufacturer Indonesian Aerospace in Bandung, as well as a vibrant commercial MRO industry.

“Although the previous record of safety is not very good, Indonesia probably has the largest aviation talent pool in Southeast Asia, thanks to its industry,” says Wu.

“Therefore, Jakarta may be able to train sufficient personnel to maintain and support the Osprey. It is indeed a challenge, but also an opportunity for Indonesia to expand its aviation capabilities. Since Jakarta has a clear goal of moving towards [being] a regional power, it is likely for them to take the challenge.”

Since replacing its ancient Boeing CH-46 Sea Knights, the Osprey has enabled the USMC to employ bold new tactics and given it a vastly greater reach. It is difficult to imagine a contingency in Indonesia – or anywhere, for that matter – where an aircraft as capable as the Osprey would not prove useful.

Still, this capability comes with very real costs – flying the V-22 is not cheap – and challenges. Buying highly advanced military aircraft is hard. Keeping them flying for years often proves harder.

https://www.flightglobal.com/defenc...DcvdFf9mXZS44-g6QqgPJmDcSzUFpbYNqvmS7tJm0KHHQ

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## umigami

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288270309150220288Resurrection of Kilo class saga?
But even the oldest of them are made in 80s...


So, Another U209?


----------



## Gundala

Raduga said:


> from lembaga keris


Hmm...Wamenhan and Wakasau inspection? Is it means that US made fighter going to be mengerucut into certain type? Oh man my head is running wild 



umigami said:


> Resurrection of Kilo class saga?


Oh please not again


----------



## umigami

Gundala said:


> Oh please not again


No, I don think so.
Even the oldest one was commissioned in the 80s.

I think it is either 209 or 206.
Seems like that *German consultants* are at it again..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

first used EF-2000 Tranche 1 and now used old Subs..!!??
I don't know what Prabowo thinking's right now,


----------



## Being-Art

umigami said:


> No, I don think so.
> Even the oldest one was commissioned in the 80s.
> 
> I think it is either 209 or 206.
> Seems like that *German consultants* are at it again..


If Type 209, Turkish Navy has two Retired Type 209/1200, TCG Atilay and TCG Saldiray (Decommissioned 3-4 Years ago), TCG Baltiray and TCG Yildiray will be decommissioned soon in this year . so in terms of training it's still the same as Type 209 Chakra-class.

Regarding Type 206 itself, the remaining unit that still exists (not yet scraped) is very small, so it's useless to acquiring used submarines weighing under 900 tons in small quantities. If large quantities (like 8-12 units), it's still acceptable

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

initial_d said:


> first used EF-2000 Tranche 1 and now used old Subs..!!??
> I don't know what Prabowo thinking's right now,



His _beating the bush_ to see what came out of them (a sound strategy). I extremely doubt anything will came from Russia other than the BMP-3


----------



## san.geuk

the previous MoD messing around seriously, sadly mr prabowo must fix up the situations by buying
weapons as fast as we can get altought is an old/ secondhand alutsista

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> No, I don think so.
> Even the oldest one was commissioned in the 80s.
> 
> I think it is either 209 or 206.
> Seems like that *German consultants* are at it again..


or TCG Atilay


----------



## kooppyyy

Gundala said:


> Sure man, I am sorry if I dwell the history. But that US Marines deployment was also raise a concern for Pak Gatot our former Panglima,


That's just diplomacy aimed mainly for our domestic audience. It's the same thing when Abe raised concern when we announced our plan to procure 12 submarines in 2007. Don't mean squat. In all honesty, I don't really know what you are trying to say or what your point is, but it is rather clear that you've misunderstood mine. No one is saying we should be BFF with Aus, all I'm saying is, when it comes to China and SCS, our interest happen to be aligned, it will be remiss if we failed to capitalised on it. Hell, Economically, Australia themselves also heavily reliant on China while strategically (and culturally) is closer to the U.S. and this is the kind of game that we should be playing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kooppyyy

Kansel said:


> Told ya~, anything is possible in his leadership ngl
> 
> *India Tawarkan Ekspor Rudal Jelajah Brahmos ke Prabowo*
> Menhan Prabowo bertemu Menhan India Rajnath Singh membahas kerja sama pertahanan.
> 
> Selasa , 28 Jul 2020, 05:56 WIB
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @rajnathsingh
> Menhan India Rajnath Singh bertemu Menhan RI Prabowo Subianto.
> Rep: Erik PP Red: Erik Purnama Putra
> REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, NEW DELHI -- India dan Indonesia sepakat untuk memperluas kerja sama di bidang pertahanan. termasuk industri dan berbagi teknologi. Kemungkinan perluasan hubungan di bidang pertahanan dan militer selanjutnya dibahas selama pembicaraan antara Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) India Rajnath Singh dan Menhan RI Letnan Jenderal (Purn) Prabowo Subianto.
> 
> Mencerminkan pentingnya Indonesia terkait dengan hubungan strategisnya dengan India, Prabowo tiba di India pada Ahad (26/7), untuk mengadakan pembicaraan dengan pejabat militer, terlepas dari pandemi Covid-19 yang melanda negara tersebut.
> 
> Sumber-sumber mengatakan, masalah kemungkinan ekspor rudal jelajah Brahmos ke Indonesia oleh India dan langkah lebih memperdalam kerja sama keamanan maritim yang menonjol dalam pembicaraan kedua negara.
> 
> 
> 
> “Kedua menteri sepakat untuk lebih meningkatkan kerja sama pertahanan bilateral di bidang yang disepakati bersama. Potensi bidang kerja sama di bidang industri pertahanan dan teknologi pertahanan juga diidentifikasi oleh kedua negara," kata Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) dalam sebuah pernyataan, dikutip dari The Print, Senin (27/8).
> 
> Dalam pernyataan tersebut, baik Singh dan Subianto berkomitmen untuk lebih memperkuat kerja sama bilateral dan membawa ikatan pertahanan ke "tingkat pengiriman berikutnya."
> 
> "Pertemuan berakhir dengan catatan positif dengan komitmen untuk lebih memperkuat dan memperluas ruang lingkup kerja sama bilateral antara kedua negara," kata Kemenhan tanpa memberikan rincian.
> 
> India dan Indonesia memiliki kerja sama yang kuat di bidang pertahanan dan keamanan.
> Kedua negara menandatangani perjanjian kerja sama pertahanan baru pada 2018 selama kunjungan Perdana Menteri Narendra Modi ke Indonesia. Pakta tersebut bertujuan untuk mencerminkan peningkatan hubungan antara kedua negara untuk kemitraan strategis yang komprehensif.
> 
> Dalam pembicaraan Senin, Menhan Singh mengulangi sejarah panjang interaksi yang saling menguntungkan antara kedua negara dengan tradisi dialog politik yang erat, hubungan ekonomi dan perdagangan serta interaksi budaya dan orang ke orang. Para pejabat mengatakan, kedua belah pihak mengeksplorasi berbagai bidang untuk lebih memperluas kerja sama strategis termasuk di bidang industri pertahanan dan berbagi teknologi.
> 
> Sementara India Sentinels melaporkan, Prabowo melakukan kunjungan kerja ke Indonesia selama tiga hari, yaitu pada 26-28 Juli 2020. Pada Senin, Prabowo memulai agenda kunjungan dengan meletakkan karangan bunga di Peringatan Perang Nasional di ibu kota nasional India tersebut. Dia mendapat sambutan Penjaga Kehormatan di South Block Lawns, dan Menhan India Rajnath Singh menerima kedatangan Prabowo di kantornya di South Block. Kemudian, kedua menteri tersebut mengadakan pembicaraan bilateral secara tertutup untuk lebih memperkuat ikatan pertahanan India dan Indonesia.
> 
> Dalam pertemuan dengan Prabowo, Menhan India Rajnath Singh didampingi Kepala Staf Pertahanan dan Sekretaris Departemen Urusan Militer Jenderal Bipin Rawat, Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat (KSAD) Jenderal MM Naravane, Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana Karambir Singh, Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal RKS Bhadauria, dan Sekretaris Kemenhan Dr Ajay Kumar.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.republika.co.id/amp/qe5h1y484_


Well to be fair, the talk of us importing the BrahMos has been ongoing since 2016. Hopefully this time it becomes a realisation 

https://www.defenseworld.net/news/1...nched_Version_Of_BrahMos_Missile#.XyDTNigzYnk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kooppyyy

Gundala said:


> Hmm...Wamenhan and Wakasau inspection? Is it means that US made fighter going to be mengerucut into certain type? Oh man my head is running wild


Hopefully they also considering upgrading the rest of the F-16 C/D fleet into the CM/DM variant or better yet into V variant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

70's made subs? Either U209 Atilay class or the mighty Los Angeles class only them in my mind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Btw looking at commisioning dates only Los Angeles class fit the criteria as used old subs Made in early 70s as most U 209 is Made in late 70s or 80s decade. And only Nuclear powered attack Submarine worthy our attention for used old technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Btw looking at commisioning dates only Los Angeles class fit the criteria as used old subs Made in early 70s as most U 209 is Made in late 70s or 80s decade. And only Nuclear powered attack Submarine worthy our attention for used old technology.


put aside that tbh , we're not ready yet to operate such submarine even for a crash program .


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Los Angeles class only them in my mind





Nike said:


> Btw looking at commisioning dates only Los Angeles class fit the criteria as used old subs Made in early 70s as most U 209 is Made in late 70s or 80s decade. And only Nuclear powered attack Submarine worthy our attention for used old technology.


Anda ngidam banget dengan kasel ini.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Anda ngidam banget dengan kasel ini.



Not me, it just based on the clue his trying to hint


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> put aside that tbh , we're not ready yet to operate such submarine even for a crash program .



Either with Osprey, those actually still steep movements even for us. But we are talking about Prabowo right now. And he will not move onto kaleng kaleng technology


----------



## san.geuk

if is really los angeles, i would glad to hear it, hope not 206 that thailand try to aquistion several years ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

san.geuk said:


> if is really los angeles, i would glad to hear it, hope not 206 that thailand try to aquistion several years ago



That's not plaussible as Indonesia already had a more complex Submarine in Nagapasa class. It would be a step back move, as i would rather them to procure used Kilo class instead of U206, as they need a whole line of maintenance and sparepart units

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

I think the leap its too much for LA class, dealing with nuclear propulsion will be a new thing for us, I think we should start with the PLTN first and have the manpower to handle such technology, after familiar with it we can move to the nuclear propulsion, also in the mean time we can build all supporting elements, repair - maintenance - recycling and disposal for nuclear propulsion and nuclear everything in general.

Pernah baca kalau UK/FR (lupa) agak kekurangan personel buat ngurus propulsi nuklir di AL mereka, kalau kita sdmnya ya masih kurang secara kuantitas dan kualitas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> 70's made subs? Either U209 Atilay class or the mighty Los Angeles class only them in my mind


Seriously?
Los angeles class as a crash program?
Gile bener tahu2 harus ngoperasiin nuclear powered submarine?
Emang siap?


----------



## umigami

Maybe turks lend few of their atilay class if we choose their Reiss class.


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> But we are talking about Prabowo right now. And he will not move onto kaleng kaleng technology


Yeah, let that narcissism in him works for the benefit of our defense posture


----------



## initial_d

Gundala said:


> Yeah, let that narcissism in him works for the benefit of our defense posture


----------



## Nike

*Anggota DPR Minta Kemhan dan TNI Tak Terprovokasi Medsos*

29 Juli 2020




Pembahasan alokasi anggaran hingga satuan 3 (tiga) yakni mulai dari unit organisasi, fungsi, program, kegiatan, hingga jenis belanja memang menjadi kewenangan eksekutif (photo : Pyotr Gryzowski)

AKURAT.CO, Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) atau TNI diminta untuk tidak terprovokasi oleh media sosial (medsos) terkait kebijakan pemenuhan alat utama sistem persenjataan (Alutsista) yang akan diambil.

Hal itu disampaikan oleh Anggota Komisi I DPR RI, Bobby Adityo Rizaldi, terkait polemik rencana Kemhan yang akan membeli membeli jet tempur bekas Eurofighter Thypoon milik Austria.

Bobby mengungkapkan bahwa idealnya Indonesia memang membeli Pesawat tempur baru, tetapi Kemhan atau TNI AU lebih memahami postur pertahanan udara yang dibutuhkan.

"Menurut saya Kemhan atau TNI AU lebih paham yang dibutuhkan saat ada kekosongan postur pertahanan udara saat ini," ungkapnya di Jakarta, Selasa (28/7/2020).

Menurut Bobby, terkait urgensi postur pertahanan, Indonesia memang perlu peremajaan Pesawat tempur pengganti F-5E Tiger, dan secara teknis perlu Pesawat bermesin ganda untuk menjaga wilayah Indonesia yang luas di bagian Timur.




F-5 Tiger TNI AU telah dipensiunkan sejak 2017 setelah mengabdi selama 35 tahun (photo : intisari)

Bobby mengatakan, periode Kekuatan Pokok Minimum (Minimum Essential Force/MEF) II yang ideal ada pengadaan Su-35 yang baru, namun sepertinya tertunda karena adanya embargo dari Amerika Serikat melalui Undang-Undang Penentang Lawan Amerika Melalui Sanksi (Countering America's Adversaries Through Sanctions Act/CAATSA).

"Soal Eurofighter belum pernah dibahas di Komisi I DPR RI. Lalu terkait polemik Pesawat baru dan bekas, untuk membeli Pesawat baru membutuhkan waktu sedangkan kita perlu Pesawat tempur pengganti F-5E," katanya.

Bobby menyarankan agar publik menyerahkan sepenuhnya kepada Kemhan atau TNI untuk memutuskan. Namun, menurut Bobby, tetap dipastikan tahapan-tahapannya harus layak pengadaan melalui peran Badan Pemeriksa Keuangan (BPK).

Politikus Partai Golkar itu mengungkapkan bahwa DPR RI tidak bisa terlibat membahas satuan 3, dan dalam pengadaan Alutsista yang paling paham adalah Kemhan atau TNI.

"Jangan terprovokasi hal teknis dari sosial media atau internet, Kemhan atau TNI pasti punya perhitungan strategis selain soal baru atau bekas," ungkapnya.

Sebelumnya, Indonesia dikabarkan berminat membeli 15 Pesawat tempur buatan konsorsium Eropa, yakni Eurofighter Typhoon, yang saat ini dioperasikan oleh AU Austria.

(Akurat)

Ada yang waras juga


----------



## Nike

Bonus 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## GraveDigger388

Nike said:


> Bonus
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Woooweee!! Sexy as hell


----------



## mejikuhibiu

umigami said:


> Maybe turks lend few of their atilay class if we choose their Reiss class.


Rather than turk reiss, or u209,214 we better go yo sweden,theyre gotland class is nice too..


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Bonus
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


seriously , the bottom one reminds me of 6x6 Cavalry armored truck from just cause 4 games .






good looking stuff for our law enforcement carrier .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Yonko 465 Paskhas Terima Rantis APC Turangga 4X4*

29 Juli 2020




Kendaraan taktis Turangga 4x4 (photos : Paskhas)
Pontianak (27/07/20). Kendaran Armoured Personnel Carrier (APC) Turangga 4x4 tiba di Markas Batalyon Komando 465 Paskhas untuk kemampuan operasional Batalyon Komando 465 Paskhas yang membutuhkan mobilitas dan kecepatan di medan operasi. 
Sebelum diterima Batalyon Komando 465 Paskhas Rantis APC Turangga 4x4 menjalani sejumlah uji coba dan pemeriksaan kelengkapan di Mako Korpaskhas Bandung.



Komandan Batalyon Komando 465 Paskhas Letkol Pas Jhoni Imanuel Laimeheriwa pada saat melakukan pemeriksaan dan kelengkapan APC Turangga 4x4 di Yonko 465 Paskhas menyatakan Rantis APC Turangga 4x4 di gunakan operasional Batalyon Komando 465 Paskhas untuk mendukung dalam melaksanakan penyerbuan cepat dan pengawalan konvoi serta patroli pengamanan bandara. 
Dengan adanya Rantis APC Turangga 4x4 diharapkan dapat meningkatkan moril dan kepercayaan diri prajurit dalam melaksanakan tugas operasi. Kepada personel yang akan mengawaki dan merawat Rantis APC Turangga 4X4 agar dalam pengoperasiannya dilaksanakan sesuai dengan prosedur dan mengaplikasikan segala sesuatu apa yang telah di dapatkan pada saat mengikuti pelatihan operasional Rantis APC Turangga 4X4.
(Paskhas)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

umigami said:


> Seems like that *German consultants* are at it again..


Hmm...might be right, If I can call them and see if they got an opening for new employee 



Being-Art said:


> If Type 209, Turkish Navy has two Retired Type 209/1200, TCG Atilay and TCG Saldiray (Decommissioned 3-4 Years ago), TCG Baltiray and TCG Yildiray will be decommissioned soon in this year


I've done abit of research and I think you are right. It also make sense to get another 209 logictic wise and do the upgrade/retrofit in PT.PAL under Turks supervision. I hope they will be putting AIP in it tho.



kooppyyy said:


> Hopefully they also considering upgrading the rest of the F-16 C/D fleet into the CM/DM variant or better yet into V variant.


I was thinking the same thing bro, then one obrolan di warung kopi lead to life cycle cost. To make things short we ended up agree that we better let the A/B upgraded the same way with our latest F16. It should be more cost effective to get the new one if we are going to the latest block. That IF we get the full block 70/72 variants with all those CFT, HMD and latest EW suite. We have the tendency to down grade it abit due to cost saving or perhaps to save something for someone


----------



## Gen3115

kooppyyy said:


> Hopefully they also considering upgrading the rest of the F-16 C/D fleet into the CM/DM variant or better yet into V variant.



Isn't the $4-6 billion in the expected F-16V deal also include upgrade of our current F-16C/D to F-16V? Looking at other countries that acquired F-16V, it make sense though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Sebesar Apa Anggaran Kemhan RI dibanding Negara Tetangga?*
Tim Detikcom - detikFinance
Minggu, 19 Jul 2020 13:01 WIB




Foto: dok. Twitter Prabowo Subianto
*Jakarta* - 
Anggaran Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) yang besar kembali disorot. Kali ini Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani mengatakan anggaran kementerian yang dipimpin Prabowo Subianto ini wajar sangat besar.

Khususnya, anggaran untuk belanja militer dalam pengadaan alat utama sistem pertahanan alias alutsista. Lalu seberapa besar perbandingan belanja militer di Indonesia dengan negara lain?








Dari catatan detikcom yang dihimpun Minggu (19/7/2020), menurut Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (Sipri) belanja militer Indonesia dibanding produk domestik bruto (PDB/GDP) ternyata terus mengalami penurunan sejak 1988 hingga 2019.


Sipri sendiri merupakan lembaga independen yang fokus pada masalah konflik hingga persenjataan mengumpulkan data belanja militer dari sejumlah negara. Sipri mengelola data berdasarkan sumber terbuka.

Tahun 1988, belanja militer di Indonesia tercatat 1,5% dibanding PDB. Kemudian, mengalami penurunan hingga tahun 1996 yang tercatat 1,3%. Sempat naik lagi di tahun 1997 di posisi 1,5%, belanja militer turun lagi sampai di 2003 menjadi 0,9% dibanding PDB.

Pada tahun 2004 hingga 2019, porsi belanja militer masih juga cenderung turun. Terakhir, di tahun 2019, porsi belanja militer di Indonesia sebesar 0,7% dibanding dengan total PDB Indonesia.

Baca juga:3 Fakta di Balik Rencana Prabowo Borong 500 Unit Maung Pindad
Bila dibandingkan dengan negara tetangga, belanja militer Brunei Darussalam berdasarkan data tersebut yakni 3,3% dari PDB di tahun 2019, Kamboja 2,3%, Malaysia 1%, Filipina 1%, Singapura 3,2%, dan Thailand 1,3%.

Kini, di tahun 2020 Prabowo dititipkan anggaran sebesar Rp 127,35 triliun. Yang merupakan anggaran kementerian/lembaga (K/L) paling besar. Belanja alutsista menjadi fokus anggaran Prabowo dengan bagian paling besar mencapai Rp 14, 53 triliun.

Itu baru pengadaan, Prabowo juga menganggarkan dana untuk pemeliharaan dan perawatan alutsista untuk Alpung, KRI, Kal, Ranpur/Rantis darat sebanyak 143 unit sebesar Rp 3,19 triliun. Sementara itu, pemeliharaan/perawatan Pesawat Udara, Senjata & Almatsus lainnya sebanyak 228 unit sebesar Rp 5,10 triliun.

https://m.detik.com/finance/berita-...-anggaran-kemhan-ri-dibanding-negara-tetangga


----------



## Aghost132483

Nike said:


> Bonus
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Suitable for logistic truck in Papua, to replace Hilux omprengan


----------



## Kansel

For real, i thought the plan to purchase additional MBT in MEF II was scrapped

https://www.rancah.com/teknologi/91...ncar-mbt-altay/amp/?__twitter_impression=true

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azull

Kansel said:


> For real, i thought the plan to purchase additional MBT in MEF II was scrapped
> 
> https://www.rancah.com/teknologi/91...ncar-mbt-altay/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


It really doesnt make any sense. If they really want to add more MBT the most logical move would be to buy more leopard whether its new or used to avoid logistical nightmare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Prototipe micro recon helicopter
Litbang Kopassus ( 2018 )









Credit to Lembaga Kajian Pertahanan Negara Strategis

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Nike said:


> View attachment 656932
> View attachment 656933
> View attachment 656934
> View attachment 656935
> View attachment 656937


Locally produced optics?


----------



## Nike

Azull said:


> It really doesnt make any sense. If they really want to add more MBT the most logical move would be to buy more leopard whether its new or used to avoid logistical nightmare.



Altay share many commonality with Leopard 2 though, their prototypes using Renk power pack and MTU engine, their cannon using L55 smooth bore Cannon. But i am more inclined to bought more Leopard 2 in this case

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Philip the Arab said:


> Locally produced optics?



If they are Theon big chance it was being assembled in Pindad-Theon laboratorium. If not most of them outright being imported.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azull

Nike said:


> Altay share many commonality with Leopard 2 though, their prototypes using Renk power pack and MTU engine, their cannon using L55 smooth bore Cannon. But i am more inclined to bought more Leopard 2 in this case


Thats true, but i think their electronics and sub system is different tho since its majority developed indigenously by Turkish Aselsan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> Altay share many commonality with Leopard 2 though, their prototypes using Renk power pack and MTU engine, their cannon using L55 smooth bore Cannon. But i am more inclined to bought more Leopard 2 in this case


But they can't use MTU engine and transmission anymore.

Do we gonna buy engine and transmission separately from another vendor and pindad will put them together, Then slap "karya anak bangsa" label on them?


----------



## Chestnut

The Altay is literally dead in the water as a result of Erdogan's shenanigans much like their T129 program. If we really do need more tanks just buy more from Germany. This plan makes absolutely ZERO sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kooppyyy

Gundala said:


> I was thinking the same thing bro, then one obrolan di warung kopi lead to life cycle cost. To make things short we ended up agree that we better let the A/B upgraded the same way with our latest F16.


Nggak lah, yang program upgrade A/B itu lebih mumpuni Kok dari yang C/D, dari radar sama IFF nya aja udah keliatan. 



Gundala said:


> We have the tendency to down grade it abit due to cost saving or perhaps to save something for someone


Hush, di mana2 pelicin itu nggak bisa di hindari, it just cost of doing business . 



Gen3115 said:


> Isn't the $4-6 billion in the expected F-16V deal also include upgrade of our current F-16C/D to F-16V? Looking at other countries that acquired F-16V, it make sense though


God, I sure hope so. As someone else points out before, sensibility di negara kita itu often far & between.

Btw, should we yet again become the first-user?


----------



## Philip the Arab

Chestnut said:


> The Altay is literally dead in the water as a result of Erdogan's shenanigans much like their T129 program. If we really do need more tanks just buy more from Germany. This plan makes absolutely ZERO sense.


South Korean tank is not an option?


----------



## kooppyyy

Chestnut said:


> The Altay is literally dead in the water as a result of Erdogan's shenanigans much like their T129 program. If we really do need more tanks just buy more from Germany. This plan makes absolutely ZERO sense.


lmao might as well buy that run-down Spanish stock of Leopard 2A4E

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Philip the Arab said:


> South Korean tank is not an option?


It is but in the context of standardization it's better to just get more Leopard 2's.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Chestnut said:


> It is but in the context of standardization it's better to just get more Leopard 2's.


Yes, it probably it better to get more.


----------



## HellFireIndo

kooppyyy said:


> Nggak lah, yang program upgrade A/B itu lebih mumpuni Kok dari yang C/D, dari radar sama IFF nya aja udah keliatan.
> 
> Hush, di mana2 pelicin itu nggak bisa di hindari, it just cost of doing business .
> 
> God, I sure hope so. As someone else points out before, sensibility di negara kita itu often far & between.
> 
> Btw, should we yet again become the first-user?
> 
> View attachment 656948


Performance not good enough IMO, its' competitors have higher range


----------



## Chestnut

Personally, it's not a bad idea. I'd rather Airbus offer a A320 based family of multimission aircraft than the C-295 family. Would give them a competitive edge towards Boeing and their E-7/P-8.

Plus, when it comes to AWACS it's mostly subsystems that matters. If Airbus's radar solution can give Northrop Grumman a run for their money then I'm all for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia launches two more PC-40-class patrol vessels*
by Ridzwan Rahmat



Indonesian shipbuilder PT Caputra Mitra Sejati has launched two more PC-40-class patrol boats on order for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL).





A model of the PC-40-class patrol boat operated by the Indonesian Navy (Janes/Ridzwan Rahmat)

The vessels, which will be known in service as KRI _Posepa_ (870) and KRI _Escolar_ (871) once commissioned, were launched on 27 July at the private shipbulder’s facilities, in Banten, West Java.

_Posepa_ and _Escolar_ will be the 10th and 11th PC-40-class vessels to be operated by the TNI-AL. The service inducted its first batch of three PC-40s, which were manufactured by PT Palindo Marine, in January 2017, and six more vessels were commissioned by the end of 2019.

_Posepa_ and _Escolar_ were laid down in July 2019. Besides these two latest vessels, PT Caputra Mitra Sejati also built the sixth to ninth-of-class, which were commissioned by the TNI-AL between July 2017 and December 2019.

The PC-40 class is a lightly armed variant of the TNI-AL’s missile-capable KCR-40M class. It has an overall length of 46.5 m, an overall beam of 7.9 m, and a hull draught of 1.7 m. The boat can accommodate a crew of 35 and can carry one rigid hull inflatable boat (RHIB) at the stern.

Although _Posepa_ and _Escolar_ have yet to be armed, there are plans to equip the vessels with the Marlin-WS 30 mm gun system from Leonardo. The vessels have also been equipped with two positions for 12.7 mm machine guns.

https://www.janes.com/defence-news/...-launches-two-more-pc-40-class-patrol-vessels


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> Personally, it's not a bad idea. I'd rather Airbus offer a A320 based family of multimission aircraft than the C-295 family. Would give them a competitive edge towards Boeing and their E-7/P-8.
> 
> Plus, when it comes to AWACS it's mostly subsystems that matters. If Airbus's radar solution can give Northrop Grumman a run for their money then I'm all for it.


But really, does our budget enough for us to procure atleast 2 wedgetail? I've seen the numbers and I'm quite pessimistic for us to get wedgetail, not even globaleye. Still hope for such miracle happens tho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wahyusurya2020

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288270309150220288Resurrection of Kilo class saga?
> But even the oldest of them are made in 80s...
> 
> 
> So, Another U209?




Agosta Class From France maybe


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> But really, does our budget enough for us to procure atleast 2 wedgetail? I've seen the numbers and I'm quite pessimistic for us to get wedgetail, not even globaleye. Still hope for such miracle happens tho


Tbf it's likely not going to come before 2022. Tankers take priority over an AWACS as it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Why our government is interested with seken submarine offer, is it because its just a bonus for new submarine that also being offered?


----------



## Raduga

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Raduga

NEKONEKO said:


> Why our government is interested with seken submarine offer, is it because its just a bonus for new submarine that also being offered?


if the "used" submarine that Alman told, having the AIP capability , it could be used as interim sub for training, while waiting for the submarine that was "Offered" .


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Looks like TNI AD starting to get interested on Komodo assault rifle


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

Nike said:


> Looks like TNI AD starting to get interested on Komodo assault rifle
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



This is very good. Competition will force Pindad to innovate with their products. However, Komodo seems to be quite premium. Perhaps would be good for special units.


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> This is very good. Competition will force Pindad to innovate with their products. However, Komodo seems to be quite premium. Perhaps would be good for special units.



If you know their base price for D5 is not much different from SS 2 though


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

Nike said:


> If you know their base price for D5 is not much different from SS 2 though



Well that is even better. It is up to Pindad now to streamline their cost of production and compete with Komodo on price and quality basis.


----------



## Nike

*Gandeng Toyota, Mungkinkah Maung Pindad Servis di Bengkel Resmi?*
Kamis, 30 Juli 2020 | 15:01 WIB

Komentar
_



Lihat Foto
KOMPAS.COM/KRISTIANTO PURNOMO
Prototipe kendaraan taktis (rantis) Maung 4x4 produksi PT Pindad di Bandung, Jawa Barat, Rabu (22/7/2020). Kendaraan ini digunakan beberapa waktu lalu oleh Menteri Pertahanan, Prabowo Subianto dan rencananya akan diproduksi secara massal._
_Penulis: Stanly Ravel
| 
Editor: Azwar Ferdian


JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - PT Pindad (Persero) mengabarkan bila Toyota melalui jaringan penjualan Auto2000, sudah bersedia untuk menyuplai unit Hilux dalam memenuhi kebutuhan produksi kendaraan taktis (rantis) Maung.

Seperti diketahui, walau bisa mengadopsi mesin lain, namun saat ini Pindad fokus lebih dulu pada dapur pacu milik Toyota Hilux yang dibekali mesin turbodiesel 2.400 cc berpenggerak roda 4x4, termasuk urusan sasisnya.

Lantas apakah dengan menggunakan mesin Hilux nantinya Maung bisa melakukan perawatan berkala di bengkel resmi Toyota?

Menjawab hal ini, Vice President Inovasi PT Pindad Windhu Paramarta mengatakan, bila hal tersebut saat ini sedang dibicarakan lebih detail.

Baca juga: Toyota Suplai Hilux untuk Produksi Maung Pindad



"Sebenarnya Pindad sendiri bisa untuk melakukan perawatan kendaraan yang memang diproduksi oleh kami, tapi untuk Maung ini, terkait dengan support yang diberikan oleh Auto2000 kita juga sedang mengupayakan adanya kontrak servis, dan ini masih didiskusikan seperti apa," ucap Windhu kepada Kompas.com, Rabu (29/7/20202).







Lihat Foto
KOMPAS.COM/KRISTIANTO PURNOMO
Prototipe kendaraan taktis (rantis) Maung 4x4 produksi PT Pindad di Bandung, Jawa Barat, Rabu (22/7/2020). Kendaraan ini digunakan beberapa waktu lalu oleh Menteri Pertahanan, Prabowo Subianto dan rencananya akan diproduksi secara massal.


Bila memang kontrak servis bisa dilakukan, maka harusnya nanti perawatan Maung bisa dilakukan menggunakan jasa dari pihak Auto2000, baik dengan cara datang ke bengkel atau ada teknisi yang dikirim untuk melakukan perawatan berkala di tempat.

Menurut Windhu, sebenarnya untuk Pindad sendiri bisa melakukan perawatan, dan tiap kesatuan militer Angkatan Darat (AD) di daerah-daerah sudah memiliki bengkel pusat peralatan (Bengpuspal).

Baca juga: Keren, Wujud Maung Pindad Berpengerak 6x6 dan SWB

Namun dikarenakan untuk lebih memudahkan serta penyediaan peralatan yang lebih lengkap, ada baiknya ditangani langsung oleh merek.







Lihat Foto
KOMPAS.COM/KRISTIANTO PURNOMO
Prototipe kendaraan taktis (rantis) Maung 4x4 produksi PT Pindad di Bandung, Jawa Barat, Rabu (22/7/2020). Kendaraan ini digunakan beberapa waktu lalu oleh Menteri Pertahanan, Prabowo Subianto dan rencananya akan diproduksi secara massal.


"Karena mesin-mesin modern saat ini itu sudah menggunakan tools engine diagnostic, termasuk Hilux pada Maung, jadi akan lebih baik ditangai oleh Auto2000," ujar Windhu.

"Sebenarnya kami punya engine diagnostic, tapi agar lebih memudahkan nantinya akan lebih baik pakai jasa dari bengkel merek," kata dia.

https://amp.kompas.com/otomotif/rea...gkinkah-maung-pindad-servis-di-bengkel-resmi-
_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

In near future i hope we can get Toyota and other Japanese automotive supplier for more efficiency on maintenance and operational readiness of our armored vehicles as we are much more closer to Japan industry. Imagine if Pindad komodo and Anoa using Japanese Made engines and chasis it will be more cost effective in longer term.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mejikuhibiu

nufix said:


> This is very good. Competition will force Pindad to innovate with their products. However, Komodo seems to be quite premium. Perhaps would be good for special units.


Nice to see pindad have rival.
For me its better pindad focus on ammo,apc and tank..


----------



## Nike

mejikuhibiu said:


> Nice to see pindad have rival.
> For me its better pindad focus on ammo,apc and tank..



Pindad should Made rifles too


----------



## Raduga

nufix said:


> This is very good. Competition will force Pindad to innovate with their products. However, Komodo seems to be quite premium. Perhaps would be good for special units.


yea PT.Tanfoglio Indonesia seems like having a better equipment, automation and production machinery overall .


----------



## wahyusurya2020

NEKONEKO said:


> Why our government is interested with seken submarine offer, is it because its just a bonus for new submarine that also being offered?


Availability & cheap more than buy new submarine maybe bonus if the country buy the new submarine


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Why our government is interested with seken submarine offer, is it because its just a bonus for new submarine that also being offered?



The only offer online right now is Turkish Submarine either U214 reis class or French Scorpene class Submarine, and French till today only operated 70's Made Rubis class Submarine as their primary attack Submarine....


----------



## Being-Art

NEKONEKO said:


> Why our government is interested with seken submarine offer, is it because its just a bonus for new submarine that also being offered?


Used submarines will be acquired for the interim program, just like ex-Austrian Eurofighter Typhoon and used Frigates. 

No wonder why PS was intensively shopping for defense equipment to pursue the MEF3 target and fill in several MEF2 targets that had not yet been reached. Because during the previous MoD there were only a fews defense equipment's procurement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

wahyusurya2020 said:


> Availability & cheap more than buy new submarine maybe bonus if the country buy the new submarine


Well we could miss the target of having 8 submarine by the end of 2024, and its already halfway through 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wahyusurya2020

NEKONEKO said:


> Well we could miss the target of having 8 submarine by the end of 2024, and its already halfway through 2020.


Yeah thats true we only has 5 Sub already ,in the past we get 3 offered from Russia 877 paltus , Netherland Walrus class and maybe Agosta class from france


----------



## Fl0gger

Nike said:


> In near future i hope we can get Toyota and other Japanese automotive supplier for more efficiency on maintenance and operational readiness of our armored vehicles as we are much more closer to Japan industry. Imagine if Pindad komodo and Anoa using Japanese Made engines and chasis it will be more cost effective in longer term.



using japanese made engine is cost effective indeed especialy for maung class vehicle but they have less power compare to euro engine for upper class vehicle cmiiw


----------



## initial_d

Fl0gger said:


> using japanese made engine is cost effective indeed especialy for maung class vehicle but they have less power compare to euro engine for upper class vehicle cmiiw


if you wanted higher power output from japaness car, install Land Cruiser Engine


----------



## umigami

*TNI Gagal Beli Pesawat Canggih Gara-gara Daftar Hitam Amerika*
Batal nih?


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> In near future i hope we can get Toyota and other Japanese automotive supplier for more efficiency on maintenance and operational readiness of our armored vehicles as we are much more closer to Japan industry. Imagine if Pindad komodo and Anoa using Japanese Made engines and chasis it will be more cost effective in longer term.


Agree, and this must be supported by the government by ordering in large numbers. Its much easier to ask for say technical assistance from Toyota to make Maung more reliable, good in quality and cheap. This can happen by sharing parts from other Toyota. On the other note Pindad must also recognize their limitation and not try to push sales for unproven quality product just because they can, specially in this current covid situation where govt trying to jump start economy. 

Nevertheless this is a great move by Pindad, they starting to act like a private run company


----------



## Being-Art

umigami said:


> *TNI Gagal Beli Pesawat Canggih Gara-gara Daftar Hitam Amerika*
> Batal nih?


Nope, just waiting Congress's approval


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> *TNI Gagal Beli Pesawat Canggih Gara-gara Daftar Hitam Amerika*
> Batal nih?


_"Rencana pembelian pesawat canggih buatan Amerika Serikat (AS), Bell-Boeing MV-22 Osprey, oleh Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia (Kemenhan RI), ternyata belum terealisasi. Malahan, Kemenhan menyebut belum ada rencana pembelian pesawat canggih yang sudah diperkenalkan pada 2007 silam."_

I mean, that's the whole point of a DSCA request. It's not a contract rather than a statement claiming that 'X' is looking to buy 'Y' and is awaiting for congressional approval.

What they said about it not being planned is just the regurgitation of the whole pussy-footing MinDef did when they claimed that somehow the DSCA notice is the result of "gEngSi aMrik!!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Chestnut said:


> gEngSi aMrik


pLs sTaHp


----------



## Nike

Fl0gger said:


> using japanese made engine is cost effective indeed especialy for maung class vehicle but they have less power compare to euro engine for upper class vehicle cmiiw



There is higher power of Japanese engines used to powered high performance off road vehicles or heavy duty truck


----------



## Fl0gger

initial_d said:


> if you wanted higher power output from japaness car, install Land Cruiser Engine


yah setidak nya itu yg saya rasakan saat test drive menggunakan mercy lalu scania dan hino juga ural truck dan renault di ranpur elang terutama saat beban penuh dan menanjak juga saat cruise mereka terasa lebih bertenaga utk kendaaran sehari hari saya pilih pajero saya dan kl ada touring saja pakai ford ranger terutama saat touring dan bawa trailer utk motor trail. itu juga menerangkan kenapa rekan Paskhas memilih turangga yg berbasis ford f 150 dr pada menggunakan basis Hilux atau land cruiser sekali pun nah kl maung ini dalam range dan prospek yg berbeda jadi menggunakan mesin hilux dan basis hilux adalah pilihan yang tepat menurut saya semoga anda paham yang saya maksud regard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fl0gger

Nike said:


> There is higher power of Japanese engines used to powered high performance off road vehicles or heavy duty truck


pertama bukan saya menentang ya tapi malah setuju bila mesin " astra " bisa dan di perbolehkan utk armored nya TNI they tough relaible and cheap olso easy to mantain kl yang di cari ekonomis nya ga ada yang lawan lah tapi kl utk performa yg di cari just wanna say that utk spesial purpose car or truck kita ga bisa ingkar atas fakta kl mesin eropa lebih bertenaga setidak nya itu yg di rasakan truker kita yg biasa bawa angkutan berat keliling jawa dan sumatra regard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Happy Idul Adha everyone, wished a good rendang for you all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

HellFireIndo said:


> Happy Idul Adha everyone, wished a good rendang for you all


"Mom can we have rendang.'

"We have rendang at home."

Rendang at home

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gen3115

Happy Eid everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

" Both the Hawk and Scorpion deals were underwritten by the ECGD. Indonesia has never paid for the aircraft and vehicles, as the payments were rescheduled in 1998 following the Asian financial crisis. After 1998, the ECGD paid out £645 million for bad debts relating to arms sales to Suharto—about £400 million to BAE Systems for the Hawks, £93 million to Alvis for the Scorpions, and £150 million to other UK arms companies (_Guardian,_ 20.12.04). Currently, Indonesia owes the UK £551 million in military-related debt (_Hansard,_ 10.1.05). Of this, £80.7 million is for the Scorpion and Stormer vehicles and £382.7 million for the Hawks (Hansard, 13.1.05). Payment of the debt by Indonesia to the ECGD is not expected to finish until 2021, and there is every likelihood the money will never be recovered "

https://publications.parliament.uk/...YOR89crZAfgTuBFpCN_6v1bVZYys5digIq8mO6w6smd9U

From House of Commons, seems alike we never pay our Hawks & Scorpion.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raduga

Happy eid everyone

Anyway , since MBT MEF 2 still not yet decided .




Rheinmetall MBT 130 could be a good upgrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

The stuff on video use challenger 2 with rheinmetall armor pack

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

If they wanted something more advanced than the 2RI's we already have we can always just go back to Rheinmetall for their MBT Advanced Technology Demonstrator concept, which essentially a Revolution package Leo 2 on roids. Arguably it would be cheaper too compared to buying a new platform.






There is *ZERO* reason for us to go to another country for MBT's unless some guy high up wants to buy a 2021 Maybach S-class...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> " Both the Hawk and Scorpion deals were underwritten by the ECGD. Indonesia has never paid for the aircraft and vehicles, as the payments were rescheduled in 1998 following the Asian financial crisis. After 1998, the ECGD paid out £645 million for bad debts relating to arms sales to Suharto—about £400 million to BAE Systems for the Hawks, £93 million to Alvis for the Scorpions, and £150 million to other UK arms companies (_Guardian,_ 20.12.04). Currently, Indonesia owes the UK £551 million in military-related debt (_Hansard,_ 10.1.05). Of this, £80.7 million is for the Scorpion and Stormer vehicles and £382.7 million for the Hawks (Hansard, 13.1.05). Payment of the debt by Indonesia to the ECGD is not expected to finish until 2021, and there is every likelihood the money will never be recovered "
> 
> https://publications.parliament.uk/...YOR89crZAfgTuBFpCN_6v1bVZYys5digIq8mO6w6smd9U
> 
> From House of Commons, seems alike we never pay our Hawks & Scorpion.



Should we paid it or not? Better not to settle the score


----------



## Nike

Conversion training for regular infantry units into Raider Battalion is still going on

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Astros II

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Quite funny yet inspirative video, seems our Army Litbang focused on rocket technology


----------



## Nike

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289119861243699200
He is suggested the Army to colab with private industry so the technician can gain more benefit in maintenance


----------



## Lasa-X

Cromwell said:


> " Both the Hawk and Scorpion deals were underwritten by the ECGD. Indonesia has never paid for the aircraft and vehicles, as the payments were rescheduled in 1998 following the Asian financial crisis. After 1998, the ECGD paid out £645 million for bad debts relating to arms sales to Suharto—about £400 million to BAE Systems for the Hawks, £93 million to Alvis for the Scorpions, and £150 million to other UK arms companies (_Guardian,_ 20.12.04). Currently, Indonesia owes the UK £551 million in military-related debt (_Hansard,_ 10.1.05). Of this, £80.7 million is for the Scorpion and Stormer vehicles and £382.7 million for the Hawks (Hansard, 13.1.05). Payment of the debt by Indonesia to the ECGD is not expected to finish until 2021, and there is every likelihood the money will never be recovered "
> 
> https://publications.parliament.uk/...YOR89crZAfgTuBFpCN_6v1bVZYys5digIq8mO6w6smd9U
> 
> From House of Commons, seems alike we never pay our Hawks & Scorpion.



Damn son, those Hawks are starting to retire in few years and haven't paid yet and some people complains about embargo and how UK was not allowed to use Hawks in konflik Aceh


----------



## Nike

Lasa-X said:


> Damn son, those Hawks are starting to retire in few years and haven't paid yet and some people complains about embargo and how UK was not allowed to use Hawks in konflik Aceh



The most ungrateful buyer ever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Cromwell said:


> " Both the Hawk and Scorpion deals were underwritten by the ECGD. Indonesia has never paid for the aircraft and vehicles, as the payments were rescheduled in 1998 following the Asian financial crisis. After 1998, the ECGD paid out £645 million for bad debts relating to arms sales to Suharto—about £400 million to BAE Systems for the Hawks, £93 million to Alvis for the Scorpions, and £150 million to other UK arms companies (_Guardian,_ 20.12.04). Currently, Indonesia owes the UK £551 million in military-related debt (_Hansard,_ 10.1.05). Of this, £80.7 million is for the Scorpion and Stormer vehicles and £382.7 million for the Hawks (Hansard, 13.1.05). Payment of the debt by Indonesia to the ECGD is not expected to finish until 2021, and there is every likelihood the money will never be recovered "
> 
> https://publications.parliament.uk/...YOR89crZAfgTuBFpCN_6v1bVZYys5digIq8mO6w6smd9U
> 
> From House of Commons, seems alike we never pay our Hawks & Scorpion.



Interesting... If we really are not paying, then what's keeping them from suing us in court for failing to pay...? This should be an easy win for them... 

Or perhaps, quietly, the Brits actually also prefer not to be scrutinized over this rumored "Hawk seharga Hornet" and "Scorpion seharga Leo2" deal...?


----------



## Nike

Whizzack said:


> Interesting... If we really are not paying, then what's keeping them from suing us in court for failing to pay...? This should be an easy win for them...
> 
> Or perhaps, quietly, the Brits actually also prefer not to be scrutinized over this rumored "Hawk seharga Hornet" and "Scorpion seharga Leo2" deal...?



The deals involved dictator family who falling from the Grace and favor of Indonesian public by public revolt and involved large scale corruption case within the deal, the potential outburst and damage for Britain defense industry is so great if they pursue the matter and payment from us.


----------



## Indos

Lasa-X said:


> Damn son, those Hawks are starting to retire in few years and haven't paid yet and some people complains about embargo and how UK was not allowed to use Hawks in konflik Aceh



Indonesia doesnt pay it maybe because of the embargo imposed between 1995-2005. Why we should pay if they violated the contract to supply the spare parts. And the letter date is in 2005. It should have been paid by now.


----------



## Nike

Whatever, i prefer we are not paying such bad loans written by former dictator regime whose loans itself is full of bribery indication Cases and the weapons itself is subpar items with limited use in current modern warfare even when engage third world countries armies. Hell no

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Fl0gger said:


> yah setidak nya itu yg saya rasakan saat test drive menggunakan mercy lalu scania dan hino juga ural truck dan renault di ranpur elang terutama saat beban penuh dan menanjak juga saat cruise mereka terasa lebih bertenaga utk kendaaran sehari hari saya pilih pajero saya dan kl ada touring saja pakai ford ranger terutama saat touring dan bawa trailer utk motor trail. itu juga menerangkan kenapa rekan Paskhas memilih turangga yg berbasis ford f 150 dr pada menggunakan basis Hilux atau land cruiser sekali pun nah kl maung ini dalam range dan prospek yg berbeda jadi menggunakan mesin hilux dan basis hilux adalah pilihan yang tepat menurut saya semoga anda paham yang saya maksud regard



Kalau performance mesin memang ga mungkin bisa ngalahkan barang Eropa (apalagi cewe basis Eropa ), tapi yg perlu diketahui dgn mobil Jepang adalah margin toleransi nya jauh lebih besar dibandingkan mobil Eropa atau Amerika sekalipun. Sebenarnya kalau kita buka (bongkar) mesn Eropa, performance mereka dapatnya hanya karena margin toleransi nya sangat kecil yg akibatnya masa pakai bin maintenance jauh lebih berat dibadingkan mobil Jepang. Sebagai contoh mesin mobil Eropa kalau sudah usia dekat 10 tahun siap2x aja "mbubut" itu silinder yg tentunya ngerubah (nurunkan) performance mesin. Dan hal ini juga penyebab yg sering kita lihat mobil Lamborghini yg terbakar. Sebenarnya bukan karena mesin nya jelek, tapi kondisi mesin sudah melewati margin toleransi. Hal yg sama juga dgn F-150, saya kebetulan ga pernah punya mobil Ford jadi ga bisa detail, cuma setau saya F-150 kurang lebih memang margin toleransinya mirip dgn Toyota, sedangkan utk performance mobil Amerika filosofis nya adalah dengan "brute force" alias kapasitas mesin yg dibesarkan.


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> Kalau performance mesin memang ga mungkin bisa ngalahkan barang Eropa (apalagi cewe basis Eropa ), tapi yg perlu diketahui dgn mobil Jepang adalah margin toleransi nya jauh lebih besar dibandingkan mobil Eropa atau Amerika sekalipun. Sebenarnya kalau kita buka (bongkar) mesn Eropa, performance mereka dapatnya hanya karena margin toleransi nya sangat kecil yg akibatnya masa pakai bin maintenance jauh lebih berat dibadingkan mobil Jepang. Sebagai contoh mesin mobil Eropa kalau sudah usia dekat 10 tahun siap2x aja "mbubut" itu silinder yg tentunya ngerubah (nurunkan) performance mesin. Dan hal ini juga penyebab yg sering kita lihat mobil Lamborghini yg terbakar. Sebenarnya bukan karena mesin nya jelek, tapi kondisi mesin sudah melewati margin toleransi. Hal yg sama juga dgn F-150, saya kebetulan ga pernah punya mobil Ford jadi ga bisa detail, cuma setau saya F-150 kurang lebih memang margin toleransinya mirip dgn Toyota, sedangkan utk performance mobil Amerika filosofis nya adalah dengan "brute force" alias kapasitas mesin yg dibesarkan.



Jarang ngeliat mobil Mersi Doyok dibandingkan kijang kotak sabun yang sama sama dari tahun 1980an, Lol. 

Btw, Nissan skyline GTR punya peak thrust performance yg bisa saingin model sejenis dari Eropa dan Amerika. Godspeed.


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia eyes German warship for Interim Readiness Frigate requirement*
by Ridzwan Rahmat



The Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) has indicated an interest in procuring Germany’s Bremen (Type 122)-class warship for a newly established Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) requirement known as the Interim Readiness Frigate (IRF).

The German Navy’s former Bremen-class frigate, Emden , seen here before its retirement. Indonesia has identified Germany’s sole remaining Bremen-class frigate, Lübeck , as a contender for the country’s new Interim Readiness Frigate requirement. (EADS)

Documents provided to _Janes_ on 30 July indicate that the IRF, and the recommendation to procure Germany’s sole remaining Bremen-class frigate, were established based on a letter of guidance from the Indonesian MoD.

The letter sets out procurements that should be prioritised between 2020 and 2024, suchthat the TNI-AL would meet national security requirements outlined in the third phase of country’s Minimum Essential Force (MEFF) military moderrnisation blueprint.

Among the priorities is the IRF, which seeks to temporary fill future operational gaps in the TNI-AL’s surface combatant fleet. The service has an outstanding requirement for at least two more newbuild frigates, and has indicated its preference for a variant of Denmark’s Iver Huitfeldt class. However, it is unclear when a procurement process for the Danish warships would materialise.

The Bremen class is a group of eight frigates that were commissioned by the German Navy between 1982 and 1990. The 130 m frigate can accommodate a crew of 219, and can embark up to two helicopters.

In terms of weapons, the Bremen class is equipped with launchers for the RGM-84D Harpoon anti-ship missile, the Raytheon Sea Sparrow anti-air missile, and four 324 mm torpedo tubes. It is also equipped with an Oto Melara 76 mm/62 naval gun in the primary position and two 20 mm cannons from Rheinmetall.

https://www.janes.com/defence-news/...hip-for-interim-readiness-frigate-requirement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Interim readiness program? That's where the point blanks left by the former MoD should be filled by current MoD. What to expect?

1. Submarine
2. Fighter
3. Frigates
4. Helicopters SAR Combat

Anything else?


----------



## Alex898

Nike said:


> Interim readiness program? That's where the point blanks left by the former MoD should be filled by current MoD. What to expect?
> 
> 1. Submarine
> 2. Fighter
> 3. Frigates
> 4. Helicopters SAR Combat
> 
> Anything else?


it just doesnt make any sense, why would they go for less quality, secondhand asset procurement, just so they can say that they reached MEF III target ? its just stupid, the thing is, we have the budget to go for high quality, and new equipment. if they do this because china pressure, then its understandable, but then again, does the pressure is high enough to force us to be reckless ? i dont think so, so far our relationship with China is not as bad as it was in January.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Alex898 said:


> it just doesnt make any sense, why would they go for less quality, secondhand asset procurement, just so they can say that they reached MEF III target ? its just stupid, the thing is, we have the budget to go for high quality, and new equipment. if they do this because china pressure, then its understandable, but then again, does the pressure is high enough to force us to be reckless ? i dont think so, so far our relationship with China is not as bad as it was in January.



It is not only based on our relationship with China but China with the other forces in the region. China and US tit for tat resemble Cold War era politics Confrontation, better to have something at hands unused compared to have nothing when you need the most. Btw brand new equipment is need long time to be produced, tested and deliver. Rafale need 48 months before delivery date, warships need more than four years, Submarine need more and with progressing of our reorganization program (expansion of the fleets forces and Air Force units) we need something for them to trained for and worked at immediately.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Alex898 said:


> it just doesnt make any sense, why would they go for less quality, secondhand asset procurement, just so they can say that they reached MEF III target ? its just stupid, the thing is, we have the budget to go for high quality, and new equipment. if they do this because china pressure, then its understandable, but then again, does the pressure is high enough to force us to be reckless ? i dont think so, so far our relationship with China is not as bad as it was in January.


Not yet finished to modernise or even expand the fleet we already lost several ships.
Faktor internal juga perlu diperhatikan. Untuk frigate itu cuman 1 biji aja nanggung.

We still can upgrade the sensors and weapons.


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> Should we paid it or not? Better not to settle the score


The Conservatives are going to have one another with Labours & Liberals in Commons, let them after one another throats


----------



## Cromwell

Lasa-X said:


> Damn son, those Hawks are starting to retire in few years and haven't paid yet and some people complains about embargo and how UK was not allowed to use Hawks in konflik Aceh


I understand the logic but so far i prefer let The Conservatives and Oppositions after one another in The Commons over this issue


----------



## Raduga

They are still eyeing it , there's still much more solution , tbh i was actually hoping they're eyeing for italian Durand De La Penne since their sensor are still superior even though it was used ship.


----------



## Cromwell

Whizzack said:


> Interesting... If we really are not paying, then what's keeping them from suing us in court for failing to pay...? This should be an easy win for them...
> 
> Or perhaps, quietly, the Brits actually also prefer not to be scrutinized over this rumored "Hawk seharga Hornet" and "Scorpion seharga Leo2" deal...?


John Major's Conservative administration secured the transaction under heavily covered negotiation while Tony Blair's under his " New Labour " policy did embargo us while he had no idea we would retaliate, let them devour one another in The Commons

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Alex898 said:


> it just doesnt make any sense, why would they go for less quality, secondhand asset procurement, just so they can say that they reached MEF III target ? its just stupid, the thing is, we have the budget to go for high quality, and new equipment. if they do this because china pressure, then its understandable, but then again, does the pressure is high enough to force us to be reckless ? i dont think so, so far our relationship with China is not as bad as it was in January.


You hire a German consultant then expect an advice like Turkish ex Type-209 Class ( German made ), Austrian Eurofighter Tranche 1 ( German made ), German Navy Bremmen Class. Besides MEF II missed the target

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## san.geuk

No sign of Duke class figate, Bremen kind of underpowered not so far capability with our current frigates


----------



## HellFireIndo

Imagine if they just decided to forget the deal and moved on so that they could secure their future arms contract, better not get outmaneuvered by the French boi


----------



## Being-Art

Raduga said:


> They are still eyeing it , there's still much more solution , tbh i was actually hoping they're eyeing for italian Durand De La Penne since their sensor are still superior even though it was used ship.


actually not only Bremen-class, Maestrale-class Frigate and Durand De La Penne-class DDG are also included in the list of interim defense equipment procurement. depends on the MoD, which ship will be acquired


----------



## Nike

Stuart tank


----------



## Nike

*Ssst... Erdogan Bakal Bantu RI Bikin Pesawat!*
Chandra Gian Asmara, CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

01 August 2020 07:02






Foto: Seorang pria mengibarkan bendera Turki di Hagia Sophia




*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia - *Menteri Riset dan Teknologi/Kepala Badan Riset dan Inovasi Nasional (Menristek/Kepala BRIN) Bambang PS Brodjonegoro telah melakukan pertemuan bilateral dengan Menteri Industri dan Teknologi Turki, Mustafa Varank.

Pertemuan tersebut dilakukan secara dalam rangka melakukan penjajakan bidang kerja sama potensial guna memperkuat hubungan bilateral kedua negara dalam bidang riset dan inovasi.

Salah satu yang dibahas adalah kerja sama pengembangan industri kedirgantaraan, antara lain kerjasama pesawat N-219 dan R-80. Negara yang dipimpin oleh Presiden Recep Tayyip Erdogan tersebut berkomitmen mendukung penuh Indonesia.

"Pembahasan kerja sama ini sangat relevan dan signifikan dalam pengembangan hubungan bilateral Indonesia-Turki khususnya dalam bidang penguasaan riset, teknologi dan inovasi," kataBambang seperti dikutip Sabtu (1/8/2020).




Foto: Menteri Pertahanan Turki Hulusi Akar and President Recep Tayyip Erdogan.(Turkish Defence Ministry via AP, Pool)

Hubungan kerja sama Indonesia dan Turki dalam bidang kedirgantaraan memang sudah terjalin sejak lama. Duta Besar Indonesia untuk Turki, Lalu Muhammad Iqbal mengatakan Turki telah melakukan pendekatan secara politis kepada Indonesia untuk melakukan kerja sama pengembangan civilian aircraft project atas pesawat tipe N-219, N-245, dan R-80.

Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI), Elfien Goentoro, menjelaskan bahwa saat ini PT DI telah memiliki MoU dalam bidang manufaktur dan produksi bagian pesawat tipe N-219 dan N-245 dengan Turki, yang mana saat ini pengembangan pesawat N-219 sudah siap untuk tahap komersialisasi.

Sementara itu untuk proyek pesawat R-80, Direktur Utama PT Regio Aviasi Indonesia (RAI), Agung Nugroho, mengenang masa-masa pertama kali PT RAI didirikan pada tahun 2012, Turki adalah negara pertama yang dikunjungi Pendiri PT RAI kala itu (alm.) Prof. BJ Habibie, Menristek RI dan Presiden RI ke 3 saat itu, untuk melakukan penjajakan kerja sama teknologi mesin pesawat.

Lebih lanjut Agung mengatakan bahwa pesawat R-80 saat ini sudah mampu memenuhi kapasitas penumpang 90-100 orang.

Berbeda halnya dengan Indonesia, industri kedirgantaraan Turki memang memprioritaskan pengembangan dan produksi pesawat tempur untuk kebutuhan militer negaranya, mengingat Turki termasuk negara maju di Kawasan untuk bidang pengembangan teknologi pesawat tempur.

Presiden Turkey Aerospace Industry (TAI) mengatakan bahwa dirinya melihat adanya potensi besar untuk dapat mengkolaborasikan kepentingan Turki dan Indonesia, sehingga Turki ke depannya dapat mengembangkan program passenger aircraft military program.

Akan tetapi, Menteri Turki tetap akan melihat kemungkinan kerjasama untuk pengembangan pesawat penumpang dengan Indonesia.

Selanjutnya, diterangkan oleh PT DI bahwa Indonesia akan mencoba memasuki pasar komersil terhadap pesawat N-219 yang lebih besar untuk penggunaannya di wilayah Eropa, melalui langkah awal sertifikasi pesawat RI-68, RI-80 dan R-90 di Turki.

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/20200801064839-4-176789/ssst-erdogan-bakal-bantu-ri-bikin-pesawat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> *Ssst... Erdogan Bakal Bantu RI Bikin Pesawat!*
> Chandra Gian Asmara, CNBC Indonesia
> NEWS
> 
> 01 August 2020 07:02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Seorang pria mengibarkan bendera Turki di Hagia Sophia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia - *Menteri Riset dan Teknologi/Kepala Badan Riset dan Inovasi Nasional (Menristek/Kepala BRIN) Bambang PS Brodjonegoro telah melakukan pertemuan bilateral dengan Menteri Industri dan Teknologi Turki, Mustafa Varank.
> 
> Pertemuan tersebut dilakukan secara dalam rangka melakukan penjajakan bidang kerja sama potensial guna memperkuat hubungan bilateral kedua negara dalam bidang riset dan inovasi.
> 
> Salah satu yang dibahas adalah kerja sama pengembangan industri kedirgantaraan, antara lain kerjasama pesawat N-219 dan R-80. Negara yang dipimpin oleh Presiden Recep Tayyip Erdogan tersebut berkomitmen mendukung penuh Indonesia.
> 
> "Pembahasan kerja sama ini sangat relevan dan signifikan dalam pengembangan hubungan bilateral Indonesia-Turki khususnya dalam bidang penguasaan riset, teknologi dan inovasi," kataBambang seperti dikutip Sabtu (1/8/2020).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Menteri Pertahanan Turki Hulusi Akar and President Recep Tayyip Erdogan.(Turkish Defence Ministry via AP, Pool)
> 
> Hubungan kerja sama Indonesia dan Turki dalam bidang kedirgantaraan memang sudah terjalin sejak lama. Duta Besar Indonesia untuk Turki, Lalu Muhammad Iqbal mengatakan Turki telah melakukan pendekatan secara politis kepada Indonesia untuk melakukan kerja sama pengembangan civilian aircraft project atas pesawat tipe N-219, N-245, dan R-80.
> 
> Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI), Elfien Goentoro, menjelaskan bahwa saat ini PT DI telah memiliki MoU dalam bidang manufaktur dan produksi bagian pesawat tipe N-219 dan N-245 dengan Turki, yang mana saat ini pengembangan pesawat N-219 sudah siap untuk tahap komersialisasi.
> 
> Sementara itu untuk proyek pesawat R-80, Direktur Utama PT Regio Aviasi Indonesia (RAI), Agung Nugroho, mengenang masa-masa pertama kali PT RAI didirikan pada tahun 2012, Turki adalah negara pertama yang dikunjungi Pendiri PT RAI kala itu (alm.) Prof. BJ Habibie, Menristek RI dan Presiden RI ke 3 saat itu, untuk melakukan penjajakan kerja sama teknologi mesin pesawat.
> 
> Lebih lanjut Agung mengatakan bahwa pesawat R-80 saat ini sudah mampu memenuhi kapasitas penumpang 90-100 orang.
> 
> Berbeda halnya dengan Indonesia, industri kedirgantaraan Turki memang memprioritaskan pengembangan dan produksi pesawat tempur untuk kebutuhan militer negaranya, mengingat Turki termasuk negara maju di Kawasan untuk bidang pengembangan teknologi pesawat tempur.
> 
> Presiden Turkey Aerospace Industry (TAI) mengatakan bahwa dirinya melihat adanya potensi besar untuk dapat mengkolaborasikan kepentingan Turki dan Indonesia, sehingga Turki ke depannya dapat mengembangkan program passenger aircraft military program.
> 
> Akan tetapi, Menteri Turki tetap akan melihat kemungkinan kerjasama untuk pengembangan pesawat penumpang dengan Indonesia.
> 
> Selanjutnya, diterangkan oleh PT DI bahwa Indonesia akan mencoba memasuki pasar komersil terhadap pesawat N-219 yang lebih besar untuk penggunaannya di wilayah Eropa, melalui langkah awal sertifikasi pesawat RI-68, RI-80 dan R-90 di Turki.
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/20200801064839-4-176789/ssst-erdogan-bakal-bantu-ri-bikin-pesawat


Lets hope we can enter Europe market via Turkey.


----------



## Crunch

Well prabowo has escalated quickly,


----------



## Azull

Crunch said:


> Well prabowo has escalated quickly,


Bremen class frigate huh? Wouldnt it be quite a hassle to operate and maintain? Since it uses turbine gas propulsion? Not to mention a lot of it missile system is US made?


----------



## umigami

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289373395927183360This rumour about code has been lingering for years without us knowing is it true or not. 
@Chestnut is it true?


----------



## Being-Art

Azull said:


> Bremen class frigate huh? Wouldnt it be quite a hassle to operate and maintain? Since it uses turbine gas propulsion? Not to mention a lot of it missile system is US made?


Missiles will be removed


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> *Ssst... Erdogan Bakal Bantu RI Bikin Pesawat!*
> Chandra Gian Asmara, CNBC Indonesia
> NEWS
> 
> 01 August 2020 07:02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Seorang pria mengibarkan bendera Turki di Hagia Sophia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia - *Menteri Riset dan Teknologi/Kepala Badan Riset dan Inovasi Nasional (Menristek/Kepala BRIN) Bambang PS Brodjonegoro telah melakukan pertemuan bilateral dengan Menteri Industri dan Teknologi Turki, Mustafa Varank.
> 
> Pertemuan tersebut dilakukan secara dalam rangka melakukan penjajakan bidang kerja sama potensial guna memperkuat hubungan bilateral kedua negara dalam bidang riset dan inovasi.
> 
> Salah satu yang dibahas adalah kerja sama pengembangan industri kedirgantaraan, antara lain kerjasama pesawat N-219 dan R-80. Negara yang dipimpin oleh Presiden Recep Tayyip Erdogan tersebut berkomitmen mendukung penuh Indonesia.
> 
> "Pembahasan kerja sama ini sangat relevan dan signifikan dalam pengembangan hubungan bilateral Indonesia-Turki khususnya dalam bidang penguasaan riset, teknologi dan inovasi," kataBambang seperti dikutip Sabtu (1/8/2020).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Menteri Pertahanan Turki Hulusi Akar and President Recep Tayyip Erdogan.(Turkish Defence Ministry via AP, Pool)
> 
> Hubungan kerja sama Indonesia dan Turki dalam bidang kedirgantaraan memang sudah terjalin sejak lama. Duta Besar Indonesia untuk Turki, Lalu Muhammad Iqbal mengatakan Turki telah melakukan pendekatan secara politis kepada Indonesia untuk melakukan kerja sama pengembangan civilian aircraft project atas pesawat tipe N-219, N-245, dan R-80.
> 
> Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI), Elfien Goentoro, menjelaskan bahwa saat ini PT DI telah memiliki MoU dalam bidang manufaktur dan produksi bagian pesawat tipe N-219 dan N-245 dengan Turki, yang mana saat ini pengembangan pesawat N-219 sudah siap untuk tahap komersialisasi.
> 
> Sementara itu untuk proyek pesawat R-80, Direktur Utama PT Regio Aviasi Indonesia (RAI), Agung Nugroho, mengenang masa-masa pertama kali PT RAI didirikan pada tahun 2012, Turki adalah negara pertama yang dikunjungi Pendiri PT RAI kala itu (alm.) Prof. BJ Habibie, Menristek RI dan Presiden RI ke 3 saat itu, untuk melakukan penjajakan kerja sama teknologi mesin pesawat.
> 
> Lebih lanjut Agung mengatakan bahwa pesawat R-80 saat ini sudah mampu memenuhi kapasitas penumpang 90-100 orang.
> 
> Berbeda halnya dengan Indonesia, industri kedirgantaraan Turki memang memprioritaskan pengembangan dan produksi pesawat tempur untuk kebutuhan militer negaranya, mengingat Turki termasuk negara maju di Kawasan untuk bidang pengembangan teknologi pesawat tempur.
> 
> Presiden Turkey Aerospace Industry (TAI) mengatakan bahwa dirinya melihat adanya potensi besar untuk dapat mengkolaborasikan kepentingan Turki dan Indonesia, sehingga Turki ke depannya dapat mengembangkan program passenger aircraft military program.
> 
> Akan tetapi, Menteri Turki tetap akan melihat kemungkinan kerjasama untuk pengembangan pesawat penumpang dengan Indonesia.
> 
> Selanjutnya, diterangkan oleh PT DI bahwa Indonesia akan mencoba memasuki pasar komersil terhadap pesawat N-219 yang lebih besar untuk penggunaannya di wilayah Eropa, melalui langkah awal sertifikasi pesawat RI-68, RI-80 dan R-90 di Turki.
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/20200801064839-4-176789/ssst-erdogan-bakal-bantu-ri-bikin-pesawat


Eh whats up with cnbcindonesia? Now run by those clickbite professor? This title remind me of those junk local military youtube channel. "Diam-diam...", "China panik, Indonesia beli..."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azull

Being-Art said:


> Missiles will be removed


I understand that it would be like that, however it is also not that easy to integrate european made missiles to a system made for US missiles. I believe it would take a considerable amount of money to upgrade the subsystem to be able to wield European made missiles and armaments.


----------



## Raduga

there's recently reported new Anoa batch on pindad with different camo scheme with RCWS installed, i hope this will be standarized for all anoa fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289373395927183360This rumour about code has been lingering for years without us knowing is it true or not.
> @Chestnut is it true?


I'll answer it with a question, if you need launch codes to launch missiles, then how did Pakistan launch their AMRAAMs at the Indians over Kashmir?

Also, a Javelin isn't THAT advanced to the point you'd need US codes to fire them. That's just retarded and Alman shouldn't be writing stuff like this that can be easily misconstrued.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike




----------



## Indos

Chestnut said:


> I'll answer it with a question, if you need launch codes to launch missiles, then how did Pakistan launch their AMRAAMs at the Indians over Kashmir?
> 
> .



Simple, it means the US has given the codes, most probably before the planes are flying. The tension is already hot before with India has already bombed inside Pakistan several days or weeks before.


----------



## Chestnut

You only need the source code if you're trying to integrate it to something else, not to fire missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289373395927183360This rumour about code has been lingering for years without us knowing is it true or not.
> @Chestnut is it true?


We did fire a single Hellfire during exercise sometime around 4 to 5 months ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> We did fire a single Hellfire during exercise sometime around 4 to 5 months ago



We firing our Sidewinder and Maverick from the same rack used for firing Amraam


----------



## GraveDigger388

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289373395927183360This rumour about code has been lingering for years without us knowing is it true or not.
> @Chestnut is it true?


Well damn, what's in those warheads? MOAB?


----------



## Nike

I am just hope we can get some bunker buster


----------



## Fl0gger

yang bener sourche code to intergrate bukan to launch
code to launch for accuring target with inbound missle system is another story dont know about amraam more over javelin apalagi permit utk memiliki udh punya. but for tomahawk it's have also a self distruct makanisme .
kl drone well thats why we have wingloong and not herone regard


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> We firing our Sidewinder and Maverick from the same rack used for firing Amraam


That man tweets though; he's clearly being too much for The French & Dutch that sometimes things he speak of are beyond rationale thoughts or occasionaly combining facts with things he's promoting. I understand in our arms acquisition, it needs to satisfy the whole factions means a single state can't have the whole pie, certain slices must go to others. This men however, idk he represents of, but clearly he wishes the whole for his interest group

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fl0gger

trishna_amṛta said:


> Kalau performance mesin memang ga mungkin bisa ngalahkan barang Eropa (apalagi cewe basis Eropa ), tapi yg perlu diketahui dgn mobil Jepang adalah margin toleransi nya jauh lebih besar dibandingkan mobil Eropa atau Amerika sekalipun. Sebenarnya kalau kita buka (bongkar) mesn Eropa, performance mereka dapatnya hanya karena margin toleransi nya sangat kecil yg akibatnya masa pakai bin maintenance jauh lebih berat dibadingkan mobil Jepang. Sebagai contoh mesin mobil Eropa kalau sudah usia dekat 10 tahun siap2x aja "mbubut" itu silinder yg tentunya ngerubah (nurunkan) performance mesin. Dan hal ini juga penyebab yg sering kita lihat mobil Lamborghini yg terbakar. Sebenarnya bukan karena mesin nya jelek, tapi kondisi mesin sudah melewati margin toleransi. Hal yg sama juga dgn F-150, saya kebetulan ga pernah punya mobil Ford jadi ga bisa detail, cuma setau saya F-150 kurang lebih memang margin toleransinya mirip dgn Toyota, sedangkan utk performance mobil Amerika filosofis nya adalah dengan "brute force" alias kapasitas mesin yg dibesarkan.



my point exactly...


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> That man tweets though; he's clearly being too much for The French & Dutch that sometimes things he speak of are beyond rationale thoughts or occasionaly combining facts with things he's promoting. I understand in our arms acquisition, it needs to satisfy the whole factions means a single state can't have the whole pie, certain slices must go to others. This men however, idk he represents of, but clearly he wishes the whole for his interest group



Sales at their best, in the past i got such tendency.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Chestnut said:


> You only need the source code if you're trying to integrate it to something else, not to fire missiles.



He said about launch code, not source code. He said about the need to get the launch code from USA before firing the missile from US made fighter. As I said in previous post, the launch code could be taken days before the actual launch, whether to prepare for exercise or real war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

We don't need such source code, for what? We already got Advance Sniper pod and permit to acquire more advance Arsenal it just we need it or not and how much Bucks we are willing to spend. Btw are we got such source code from KFX ?


----------



## mandala

Cromwell said:


> That man tweets though; he's clearly being too much for The French & Dutch that sometimes things he speak of are beyond rationale thoughts or occasionaly combining facts with things he's promoting. I understand in our arms acquisition, it needs to satisfy the whole factions means a single state can't have the whole pie, certain slices must go to others. This men however, idk he represents of, but clearly he wishes the whole for his interest group


Lol. He is not a fan of anything about American and Korean products. He speaks often about commonality but in his tweets prefer the Rafale. That's inconsistent of him. He is more to European stuffs.

That is why i said before just treat his tweets with a truckload of salt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

mandala said:


> Lol. He is not a fan of anything about American and Korean products. He speaks often about commonality but in his tweets prefer the Rafale. He is more to European stuffs.
> 
> That is why i said before treat his tweets with a truckload of salt.


I know idk what interest groups he represents of but mostly he covers thing for France & Netherlands but it is obvious, He's too gross at showing it


----------



## NEKONEKO

Itu paling cuman biar missilenya ga jatuh ke pihak lain makanya dikode, ntar tinggal colokin gadget n missile trus tinggal masukin kode trus beres, mau dipake kapan aja misilnya bisa atau mau di simpan digudang dulu ga masalah yang penting misil udah aktip. Mungkin :v


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> He said about launch code, not source code. He said about the need to get the launch code from USA before firing the missile from US made fighter. As I said in previous post, the launch code could be taken days before the actual launch, whether to prepare for exercise or real war.



Don't you know how the regulation to firing such Missiles from your personal experience as professional or sales team or your own guess? I am talking from my personal experience as sales team, you don't need such permit to do so each time you are willing to fire Missiles system on your Arsenal as you got the notice permit when you bought it in first place.


----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> . Btw are we got such source code from KFX ?



From what I read on PTDI official comment, one of the reason KFX/IFX is an interesting project is because we can freely do the upgrade by ourselves, so it means the source code will be given. I will try to search on that article later and bring the link here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Nike said:


> Don't you know how the regulation to firing such Missiles from your personal experience as professional or sales team or your own guess? I am talking from my personal experience as sales team, you don't need such permit to do so each time you are willing to fire Missiles system on your Arsenal as you got the notice permit when you bought it in first place.



Egypt case, they don't get the permit to acquire Amraam in first place it is natural their system is limited to less potent system but there are not problem to use their Sidewinder to fire at even Israel planes (if they can do that in first place of course)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Nike said:


> Egypt case, they don't get the permit to acquire Amraam in first place it is natural their system is limited to less potent system but there are not problem to use their Sidewinder to fire at even Israel planes (if they can do that in first place of course)


They have sparrow missile on the planes so yes, they do have BVR missile.


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> Don't you know how the regulation to firing such Missiles from your personal experience as professional or sales team or your own guess? I am talking from my personal experience as sales team, you don't need such permit to do so each time you are willing to fire Missiles system on your Arsenal as you got the notice permit when you bought it in first place.


We did fire Hellfire 1st time in August 2019





We already have that permit long ago


----------



## Nike

Btw, what source code of FGM 148 Javelin use for us in the first place? Are we gonna to wiring and integrated them into our Armored vehicles and using our own or foreign Made firing mechanism , FCS and sensor?


----------



## Nike

Philip the Arab said:


> They have sparrow missile on the planes so yes, they do have BVR missile.



Sparrow Missiles is less potent compared to Amraam though, and it was US decision as they are using US funding to paid the deal.


----------



## Chestnut

https://www.defenceconnect.com.au/l...rate-commence-initial-mgcs-architecture-study

Prabowo should look into this compared to the Altay. 

If we REALLY want to have a different MBT without shooting ourselves in the foot again with non-standardized vehicles then it's a no-brainer that we take something that uses the same hull as the Leopard 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Indos said:


> He said about launch code, not source code. He said about the need to get the launch code from USA before firing the missile from US made fighter. As I said in previous post, the launch code could be taken days before the actual launch, whether to prepare for exercise or real war.


And again, you have several people tell you (some with actual industry experience) that's not how it works.


----------



## Fl0gger

Nike said:


> Btw, what source code of FGM 148 Javelin use for us in the first place? Are we gonna to wiring and integrated them into our Armored vehicles and using our own or foreign Made firing mechanism , FCS and sensor?


as far as i know jav dont have any specific source code its fire and forget...and for integration is for anoa m113 or komodo as the sales offer's it wether its localy or foreign FCS it's not that hard they say or as a sales team as you said you should know this matter well or you can just ask for your team leader right ..? so why bother to ask here or you on another sales team.? or i just miss ur poin..? regard


----------



## Fl0gger

Chestnut said:


> https://www.defenceconnect.com.au/l...rate-commence-initial-mgcs-architecture-study
> 
> Prabowo should look into this compared to the Altay.
> 
> If we REALLY want to have a different MBT without shooting ourselves in the foot again with non-standardized vehicles then it's a no-brainer that we take something that uses the same hull as the Leopard 2.


ini yg so called euro tank ya combine leclerc turet with leo's Hull...?

and for altay from what i know from some sales team and some reference from other source its said that altay is design base from leopard tank its becouse they widely use leopard tank also even have the same engine before they use k2 as reference and make it FUBAR. oh yes its maybe litle sensitive but colaboration with turk is more political intrest regarding their ability of their defence industry.


----------



## Chestnut

Fl0gger said:


> ini yg so called euro tank ya combine leclerc turet with leo's Hull...?
> 
> and for altay from what i know from some sales team and some reference from other source its said that altay is design base from leopard tank its becouse they widely use leopard tank also even have the same engine before they use k2 as reference and make it FUBAR. oh yes its maybe litle sensitive but colaboration with turk is more political intrest regarding their ability of their defence industry.


The problem is the Turks now don't have an engine or a cannon anymore since they pissed the Germans off so bad Rheinmetall and MTU pulled out. Much like the T-129 the project is essentially dead in the water quite possibly until Erdogan either steps down or gets replaced.

Don't get me wrong had the German sanctions not happened I would be all for it (at the very least replace the A4's that they likely aren't going to upgrade). But the reality is that it's better to either procure more Leo 2's or step into the program that is considered its successor.

Why? Because:

*1.) Having more Leopard 2's would be cheaper. *
_i.) You would not need a separate logistical chain.
ii.) With the introduction of the MGCS, Rheinmetall and KMW would be more open to local content production.
_
*2.) If the Franco-Germans decide to open up the MGCS program to foreign funding, it would allow Pindad more experience in designing their own tracked vehicles in the future.*
_i.) Unlike PTDI and the KFX program, Pindad actually has undergone the necessary steps that is needed to actually manufacture tracked armored vehicles.
ii.) Pindad has so far manufactured their own indigenous designs as well as parts for the Kaplan MT. It is only natural that Pindad should take part in a program with bigger "prime" contractors in building what is considered the pinnacle in ground combat equipment.
iii.) Although Krakatau steel would likely have a problem with metallurgy issues. You can arguably offset this with western sourced steel that Pindad can shape into parts._

However number 2 would only be true only after the Franco-Germans open it up. Since it looks like they want to keep it a Franco-German project at least until the first prototype is made.

https://www.iai.it/sites/default/files/iai2007.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fl0gger

Chestnut said:


> The problem is the Turks now don't have an engine or a cannon anymore since they pissed the Germans off so bad Rheinmetall and MTU pulled out. Much like the T-129 the project is essentially dead in the water quite possibly until Erdogan either steps down or gets replaced.
> 
> Don't get me wrong had the German sanctions not happened I would be all for it (at the very least replace the A4's that they likely aren't going to upgrade). But the reality is that it's better to either procure more Leo 2's or step into the program that is considered its successor.
> 
> Why? Because:
> 
> *1.) Having more Leopard 2's would be cheaper. *
> _i.) You would not need a separate logistical chain.
> ii.) With the introduction of the MGCS, Rheinmetall and KMW would be more open to local content production.
> _
> *2.) If the Franco-Germans decide to open up the MGCS program to foreign funding, it would allow Pindad more experience in designing their own tracked vehicles in the future.*
> _i.) Unlike PTDI and the KFX program, Pindad actually has undergone the necessary steps that is needed to actually manufacture tracked armored vehicles.
> ii.) Pindad has so far manufactured their own indigenous designs as well as parts for the Kaplan MT. It is only natural that Pindad should take part in a program with bigger "prime" contractors in building what is considered the pinnacle in ground combat equipment.
> iii.) Although Krakatau steel would likely have a problem with metallurgy issues. You can arguably offset this with western sourced steel that Pindad can shape into parts._
> 
> However number 2 would only be true likely only after the Franco-Germans open it up. Since it looks like they want to keep it a Franco-German project at least until the first prototype is made.
> 
> https://www.iai.it/sites/default/files/iai2007.pdf


well in this case i couldn't more agree with you


----------



## Gen3115

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289373395927183360This rumour about code has been lingering for years without us knowing is it true or not.
> @Chestnut is it true?



I've asked about this a long before, it doesn't make sense though. If its true, then how did Pakistan use their AIM-120C-5 against the Indians during their 2019 skirmish? Did Washington really risked their relations with India just so Pakistan can have a go at the Indians? Did the Pakistanis really found time to contact Washington so they can down some Indian MiG's? If thats the case why did the US even bothered to do a count on Pakistan's F-16's after the skirmish?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Hi guys, how are you. New member here



Being-Art said:


> actually not only Bremen-class, Maestrale-class Frigate and Durand De La Penne-class DDG are also included in the list of interim defense equipment procurement. depends on the MoD, which ship will be acquired



French navy has 2 Cassard-class 4500 tons destroyer, one retired last year and another will be decommissioned next year.

Not sure I can find any replacement plan for 2 Italian navy Durand de la Penne 4500 tons destroyer though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

At the comment section of this Malaysian Defence blog article people are discussing the news of the Bremen Class that Indonesia is looking at.

https://www.malaysiandefence.com/walk-like-the-type-26/

With Marhalim Abas (owner of the blog and a reporter of Aviation Week) replying to a comment:

"If you read the story the decision to go with came from the MOD. I have been told by industry sources that the Indonesian Navy prefers new hulls"


----------



## Cromwell

mandala said:


> At the comment section of this Malaysian Defence blog article people are discussing the news of the Bremen Class that Indonesia is looking at.
> 
> https://www.malaysiandefence.com/walk-like-the-type-26/
> 
> With Marhalim Abas (owner of the blog and a reporter of Aviation Week) replying to a comment:
> 
> "If you read the story the decision to go with came from the MOD. I have been told by industry sources that the Indonesian Navy prefers new hulls"


From latest rumour, Iver Huitfeldt will have an effective contract by 2021, all existing now is just preamble one, PKR will be delayed beyond 2024 since no PLN ( pinjaman luar negeri ) allocated for PKR between 2020 - 2024; MV-22 Osprey for Army will have a go, The Army wants it and already allocated the fund while cost burden will be shared with US; Air Force wants another 5 H225M for C-SAR outside the contract for 9 units of H225M backthen in early 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chestnut

mandala said:


> "If you read the story the decision to go with came from the MOD. I have been told by industry sources that the Indonesian Navy prefers new hulls"


Of course they do, keep in mind this whole Bremen issue is more of a political decision rather than a military one.

MinDef is behind on the MEF III requirements since most of the things that were bought had been for the Army _(I wonder why...) _leaving the Air Force and Navy still needing new equipment.


----------



## Alex898

wait, the remaining bremen class is just 1 ship, we are going to buy just this one ship ? or we are gonna add another secondhand frigate from another counrtry ? wouldn't it be another nightmare in term of logistics ?


----------



## Gundala

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...onesia-amid-increased-tension-with-china.html

There is some interesting words in there and I quote;

_"Defense Secretary Mark Esper expressed his intention to visit Indonesia to strengthen the cooperation through arms sales *despite* *recent reluctance from the Indonesian side*."_

I was wondering what make us reluctance to do it? Is it because of this?

https://asiatimes.com/2020/03/the-general-holding-back-better-us-indonesia-ties/

_"He less popular in the United States, where the former special forces general remains on a blacklist for his alleged involvement in human rights abuses dating back to the 1990’s. That ban is complicating strategic relations at a time when both nations look for partners to counter China’s rising military might in the region."

"The US opposes the Russian deal and while Prabowo is still undecided on going ahead with last October’s announced purchase of two squadrons of US-built F-16 fighters, buying the unfamiliar French aircraft as a compromise would leave the air force with a costly third logistics tail."
_
I heard/read Pak Prabowo prolly trying to negotiate "replacement" deal to Russia for the SU35 contract if we decided not to go for it. Assuming this is right then perhaps the "trade deal" to buy F16 in favor of allowing us to get SU35 didnt go thru. His active trips to Europe most likely trying to find better solution for TNI AU other than F16. Our counter offer to get F35 instead of F16 seems to be responded rather cold by US. Looking at Pak Prabowo character that F16 purchase can be seen as a "lost" on his part, and loosing is not an option in Kopassus dictionary. So this is going to be interesting show afterall.

For me the 48 Rafale plan he mentioned was intended to be one solution fits all kinda thing. By doing this F16 plan will be out (32 Fghters) and the SU35 cancelation (11 fighter with future plan to have total of 16) would be somehow justify. The downside is the fighter cost/armaments cost/logistic cost. US knows this and they can see the local reaction on the plan to get pre-loved Typhoon as well. So far US diplomacy is still on the strong side and has great leverage to push in, thus making the options Prabowo seek is more limited then it looks.

It just my speculation. Tho I think the ball is in the US side now, the move they made might decide the outcome. Looking at Pak Prabowo character they need to be careful on what they said/do. He has rather high temper and dont react well to threat. As for me I personaly dont like Typhoon if we plan to have it ONLY as stop gap. We bought used F16 as stop gap and now typhoon? Geezzz if we going to reshuffle the deck might as well go with 48 Rafale and get it over with. Beside I kinda like the SPECTRA in Rafale, I think todays combat fighter is come down to EW capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## polanski

Indonesia launches two PC-40 class patrol boats: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/08/02/indonesia-launches-two-pc-40-class-patrol-boats/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## san.geuk

Gundala said:


> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...onesia-amid-increased-tension-with-china.html
> 
> There is some interesting words in there and I quote;
> 
> _"Defense Secretary Mark Esper expressed his intention to visit Indonesia to strengthen the cooperation through arms sales *despite* *recent reluctance from the Indonesian side*."_
> 
> I was wondering what make us reluctance to do it? Is it because of this?
> 
> https://asiatimes.com/2020/03/the-general-holding-back-better-us-indonesia-ties/
> 
> _"He less popular in the United States, where the former special forces general remains on a blacklist for his alleged involvement in human rights abuses dating back to the 1990’s. That ban is complicating strategic relations at a time when both nations look for partners to counter China’s rising military might in the region."
> 
> "The US opposes the Russian deal and while Prabowo is still undecided on going ahead with last October’s announced purchase of two squadrons of US-built F-16 fighters, buying the unfamiliar French aircraft as a compromise would leave the air force with a costly third logistics tail."
> _
> I heard/read Pak Prabowo prolly trying to negotiate "replacement" deal to Russia for the SU35 contract if we decided not to go for it. Assuming this is right then perhaps the "trade deal" to buy F16 in favor of allowing us to get SU35 didnt go thru. His active trips to Europe most likely trying to find better solution for TNI AU other than F16. Our counter offer to get F35 instead of F16 seems to be responded rather cold by US. Looking at Pak Prabowo character that F16 purchase can be seen as a "lost" on his part, and loosing is not an option in Kopassus dictionary. So this is going to be interesting show afterall.
> 
> For me the 48 Rafale plan he mentioned was intended to be one solution fits all kinda thing. By doing this F16 plan will be out (32 Fghters) and the SU35 cancelation (11 fighter with future plan to have total of 16) would be somehow justify. The downside is the fighter cost/armaments cost/logistic cost. US knows this and they can see the local reaction on the plan to get pre-loved Typhoon as well. So far US diplomacy is still on the strong side and has great leverage to push in, thus making the options Prabowo seek is more limited then it looks.
> 
> It just my speculation. Tho I think the ball is in the US side now, the move they made might decide the outcome. Looking at Pak Prabowo character they need to be careful on what they said/do. He has rather high temper and dont react well to threat. As for me I personaly dont like Typhoon if we plan to have it ONLY as stop gap. We bought used F16 as stop gap and now typhoon? Geezzz if we going to reshuffle the deck might as well go with 48 Rafale and get it over with. Beside I kinda like the SPECTRA in Rafale, I think todays combat fighter is come down to EW capability.



in my simple word if we can't access f35 and su35 then we go for rafale, i always think mr prabowo want the best for his soldiers, so this f35 and rafale quite make sense

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

mandala said:


> At the comment section of this Malaysian Defence blog article people are discussing the news of the Bremen Class that Indonesia is looking at.
> 
> https://www.malaysiandefence.com/walk-like-the-type-26/
> 
> With Marhalim Abas (owner of the blog and a reporter of Aviation Week) replying to a comment:
> 
> "If you read the story the decision to go with came from the MOD. I have been told by industry sources that the Indonesian Navy prefers new hulls"



Don't know, but Malaysian Nouveau rich attitude still there, especially member whose name Azlan. Looking down on our capability as a whole, as seemed he is knowing our defense deal as a jokes. When compared to their own deals our is still makes sense and far sensible.


----------



## san.geuk

Nike said:


> Don't know, but Malaysian Nouveau rich attitude still there, especially member whose name Azlan. Looking down on our capability as a whole, as seemed he is knowing our defense deal as a jokes. When compared to their own deals our is still makes sense and far sensible.



with our bebas aktif policy, and our eratic behaviour in arms procurement it would be hard as same level as ausie or even singapore in terms of connectivity and network centrict warfare, perhaps next 5 years will be on par with them, dont bother their ATM tho, their opinion is like "satu jari menunjuk orang lain, empat jari menunjuk diri sendiri"


----------



## nametag

Chestnut said:


> Of course they do, keep in mind this whole Bremen issue is more of a political decision rather than a military one.
> 
> MinDef is behind on the MEF III requirements since most of the things that were bought had been for the Army _(I wonder why...) _leaving the Air Force and Navy still needing new equipment.



Why? Because they are cheap.. that's why 

Considering that Defence satellite, korean subs, kfx, didn't go anywhere because of payment. Cmiiw


----------



## Nike

san.geuk said:


> with our bebas aktif policy, and our eratic behaviour in arms procurement it would be hard as same level as ausie or even singapore in terms of connectivity and network centrict warfare, perhaps next 5 years will be on par with them, dont bother their ATM tho, their opinion is like "satu jari menunjuk orang lain, empat jari menunjuk diri sendiri"



Don't know but our arms procurement though look very erratic but not at the level is unmanageable. Most of our big item assets is looking at NATO pattern and had connectivity among the system. Bremen class had using Hensoldt system among their radar and navigation units, thing the precedence of system we will acquire for Itver Huitveld class. U 209 is something we are very familiar with. Leopard 2 is a common platform in European mainland. In helicopters units we are got main system like Bell 412, Eurocopter with established logistic system and close relationship with the manufacturing. For artillery system we are only acquired common platform with many countries as the user like M109 and Cesar. For fighter we are only acquired common system like legacy Flanker and F16. Compared them to special one time Made system used by Malaysia and at some level Singapore we are still okay though.


----------



## Raduga

4 unit of apache and all of the NBO-105 fleet are grounded due to frequent accident lately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Being-Art

Raduga said:


> 4 unit of apache and all of the NBO-105 fleet are grounded due to frequent accident lately.


usually there are those who ops, back up and enter maintenance. Once the cycle continues

Because Apache is sophisticated stuff, so the level of readiness is tightened


----------



## Chestnut

Gundala said:


> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...onesia-amid-increased-tension-with-china.html
> 
> There is some interesting words in there and I quote;
> 
> _"Defense Secretary Mark Esper expressed his intention to visit Indonesia to strengthen the cooperation through arms sales *despite* *recent reluctance from the Indonesian side*."_
> 
> I was wondering what make us reluctance to do it? Is it because of this?
> 
> https://asiatimes.com/2020/03/the-general-holding-back-better-us-indonesia-ties/
> 
> _"He less popular in the United States, where the former special forces general remains on a blacklist for his alleged involvement in human rights abuses dating back to the 1990’s. That ban is complicating strategic relations at a time when both nations look for partners to counter China’s rising military might in the region."
> 
> "The US opposes the Russian deal and while Prabowo is still undecided on going ahead with last October’s announced purchase of two squadrons of US-built F-16 fighters, buying the unfamiliar French aircraft as a compromise would leave the air force with a costly third logistics tail."
> _
> I heard/read Pak Prabowo prolly trying to negotiate "replacement" deal to Russia for the SU35 contract if we decided not to go for it. Assuming this is right then perhaps the "trade deal" to buy F16 in favor of allowing us to get SU35 didnt go thru. His active trips to Europe most likely trying to find better solution for TNI AU other than F16. Our counter offer to get F35 instead of F16 seems to be responded rather cold by US. Looking at Pak Prabowo character that F16 purchase can be seen as a "lost" on his part, and loosing is not an option in Kopassus dictionary. So this is going to be interesting show afterall.
> 
> For me the 48 Rafale plan he mentioned was intended to be one solution fits all kinda thing. By doing this F16 plan will be out (32 Fghters) and the SU35 cancelation (11 fighter with future plan to have total of 16) would be somehow justify. The downside is the fighter cost/armaments cost/logistic cost. US knows this and they can see the local reaction on the plan to get pre-loved Typhoon as well. So far US diplomacy is still on the strong side and has great leverage to push in, thus making the options Prabowo seek is more limited then it looks.
> 
> It just my speculation. Tho I think the ball is in the US side now, the move they made might decide the outcome. Looking at Pak Prabowo character they need to be careful on what they said/do. He has rather high temper and dont react well to threat. As for me I personaly dont like Typhoon if we plan to have it ONLY as stop gap. We bought used F16 as stop gap and now typhoon? Geezzz if we going to reshuffle the deck might as well go with 48 Rafale and get it over with. Beside I kinda like the SPECTRA in Rafale, I think todays combat fighter is come down to EW capability.


Going back to what Dr. Conie Bakrie said in that interview, I think she was par for the course on this one. 

Prabowo is letting his own bias and personal politics get in the way of end user interests. Not because he is getting bribed, but rather out of his own spite. That's just very unprofessional in my book.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Gundala said:


> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...onesia-amid-increased-tension-with-china.html
> 
> There is some interesting words in there and I quote;
> 
> _"Defense Secretary Mark Esper expressed his intention to visit Indonesia to strengthen the cooperation through arms sales *despite* *recent reluctance from the Indonesian side*."_
> 
> I was wondering what make us reluctance to do it? Is it because of this?
> 
> https://asiatimes.com/2020/03/the-general-holding-back-better-us-indonesia-ties/
> 
> _"He less popular in the United States, where the former special forces general remains on a blacklist for his alleged involvement in human rights abuses dating back to the 1990’s. That ban is complicating strategic relations at a time when both nations look for partners to counter China’s rising military might in the region."
> 
> "The US opposes the Russian deal and while Prabowo is still undecided on going ahead with last October’s announced purchase of two squadrons of US-built F-16 fighters, buying the unfamiliar French aircraft as a compromise would leave the air force with a costly third logistics tail."
> _
> I heard/read Pak Prabowo prolly trying to negotiate "replacement" deal to Russia for the SU35 contract if we decided not to go for it. Assuming this is right then perhaps the "trade deal" to buy F16 in favor of allowing us to get SU35 didnt go thru. His active trips to Europe most likely trying to find better solution for TNI AU other than F16. Our counter offer to get F35 instead of F16 seems to be responded rather cold by US. Looking at Pak Prabowo character that F16 purchase can be seen as a "lost" on his part, and loosing is not an option in Kopassus dictionary. So this is going to be interesting show afterall.
> 
> For me the 48 Rafale plan he mentioned was intended to be one solution fits all kinda thing. By doing this F16 plan will be out (32 Fghters) and the SU35 cancelation (11 fighter with future plan to have total of 16) would be somehow justify. The downside is the fighter cost/armaments cost/logistic cost. US knows this and they can see the local reaction on the plan to get pre-loved Typhoon as well. So far US diplomacy is still on the strong side and has great leverage to push in, thus making the options Prabowo seek is more limited then it looks.
> 
> It just my speculation. Tho I think the ball is in the US side now, the move they made might decide the outcome. Looking at Pak Prabowo character they need to be careful on what they said/do. He has rather high temper and dont react well to threat. As for me I personaly dont like Typhoon if we plan to have it ONLY as stop gap. We bought used F16 as stop gap and now typhoon? Geezzz if we going to reshuffle the deck might as well go with 48 Rafale and get it over with. Beside I kinda like the SPECTRA in Rafale, I think todays combat fighter is come down to EW capability.


If US want to get us buy their fighters, they have to offer us something better than f16 in the mix.
"Alright, we buy 2 squadron of Falcon, but you have to offer us something better for F5 replacement, something like F35 or F15."
"If not, then European gonna take everything."

And I think it's working. Someone here said they offer advance F15 now if I remember correctly.


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> If US want to get us buy their fighters, they have to offer us something better than f16 in the mix.
> "Alright, we buy 2 squadron of Falcon, but you have to offer us something better for F5 replacement, something like F35 or F15."
> "If not, then European gonna take everything."
> 
> And I think it's working. Someone here said they offer advance F15 now if I remember correctly.


There's background chatter about the F-15, and honestly we should take it. It will streamline our operational budget.

As much as I like the F-35, the TNI AU is simply not ready to operate something of that magnitude. We don't have AWACS aircraft, we only have 1 tanker, our GCI radar network aren't fully built up and integrated yet, and our GBAD network isn't integrated altogether. What makes them think we can use a plane that is literally designed to be networked into a pre-existing network infrastructure?

And if the people at the house don't want the US getting all the cake, then fine; give the Tanker, AWACS, and MPA contracts to Airbus. Pretty sure they would be happy to supply us with planes valued at roughly +$3.5bil. Lockheed and Boeing shouldn't complain, they get to sell the F-16V and the F-15 to us respectively, along with the MV-22.

All of this without having to set up a very costly infrastructure implementation program that you would get with the Eurofighter or the Rafale, considering GMF already maintains the nation-wide fleet of A330s/320neos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

umigami said:


> And I think it's working. Someone here said they offer advance F15 now if I remember correctly


Oh I love F15EX. Comparing the possibility of F15 vs F35 is kinda interesting. F15 might be seen as "direct threat" to local "east" faction as the role is very similar. So they might go all out to reject this deal and make this deal bring political nightmare domestically to our already fragile political structure (hence the SU35 Saga digantung hampir 2 thn).

F35 bring more to US dilemma as our relation with them might not warrant this sophisticated product to be handed to us. Not to mention disrupting balance of power in the region specially to their closest ally in the region. But it may make more sense as the region it self face the same challange from the North. Looking from domestic stand point F35 wont challange current Sukhoi fleet as it serves different role. In short the problem is more external then internal.

The way I see it, US moves to us has been somehow too strong here. CAATSA threat has been expanded to one country into INDIVIDUAL who ever signed/involved in the Russia project. This create fear and anger at the same time thus feeding the "east" faction more support. 

Either way I hope for the best, as the platform involved in this saga story (F15-F35-F16V-SU35-EF200-Rafale) is all a good platform. Its a matter of the aftermath/follow up plan once decision has been made because it might disrupt TNI AU long term plan as a whole.


----------



## Chestnut

Actually, I think the "diversification" faction has pretty much settled on the fact that the Su-35 is done. If anything I am willing to bet that they moved on towards the Rafale, since the French aren't exactly clean about their antics here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

+ France being the only other country that can provide actual diversification


----------



## Whizzack

Chestnut said:


> Going back to what Dr. Conie Bakrie said in that interview, I think she was par for the course on this one.
> 
> Prabowo is letting his own bias and personal politics get in the way of end user interests. Not because he is getting bribed, but rather out of his own spite. That's just very unprofessional in my book.



Well perhaps if the US would invite him for an official visit and receive him with all the pomps and ceremonies befitting his title as the Minister of Defense, then probably Prabowo would be more easily swayed.. 

I mean if he's going to spend Billions of $$ for various defense equipment contracts, the producing countries should at the very least be corteous enough to invite him for an official visit... The fact that Prabowo has been flying practically everywhere, but the US, in search of alutsista is rather telling that something is still not quite right.. yet..

So yeah, it's quite possible that he would just bag the 48 Rafales, simply because the French is showing him more "respect". "Face" is still a very important aspect in our culture afterall, especially in Javanese culture..


----------



## Nike

Whizzack said:


> Well perhaps if the US would invite him for an official visit and receive him with all the pomps and ceremonies befitting his title as the Minister of Defense, then probably Prabowo would be more easily swayed..
> 
> I mean if he's going to spend Billions of $$ for various defense equipment contracts, the producing countries should at the very least be corteous enough to invite him for an official visit... The fact that Prabowo has been flying practically everywhere, but the US, in search of alutsista is rather telling that something is still not quite right.. yet..
> 
> So yeah, it's quite possible that he would just bag the 48 Rafales, simply because the French is showing him more "respect". "Face" is still a very important aspect in our culture afterall, especially in Javanese culture..



Prabowo known for being a Francophile though


----------



## Chestnut

Whizzack said:


> Well perhaps if the US would invite him for an official visit and receive him with all the pomps and ceremonies befitting his title as the Minister of Defense, then probably Prabowo would be more easily swayed..
> 
> I mean if he's going to spend Billions of $$ for various defense equipment contracts, the producing countries should at the very least be corteous enough to invite him for an official visit... The fact that Prabowo has been flying practically everywhere, but the US, in search of alutsista is rather telling that something is still not quite right.. yet..
> 
> So yeah, it's quite possible that he would just bag the 48 Rafales, simply because the French is showing him more "respect". "Face" is still a very important aspect in our culture afterall, especially in Javanese culture..


So you're saying that Prabowo should only spend *OUR *tax money on the basis of whether or not these countries cater to his ego, and not because he has an *OBLIGATION* to effectively manage the development of our armed forces on the basis of cost, commonality, networked infrastructure, and relevance to the current threats?

That's a pretty low bar you're giving him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Whizzack

Chestnut said:


> So you're saying that Prabowo should only spend *OUR *tax money on the basis of whether or not these countries cater to his ego, and not because he has an *OBLIGATION* to effectively manage the development of our armed forces on the basis of cost, commonality, networked infrastructure, and relevance to the current threats?
> 
> That's a pretty low bar you're giving him.



Not at all... actually I'm just suggesting that the US invite him for a visit... it simply seems to be one of the most obvious way to help fast track things for all concerned...  Just wondering why it hasn't been done so...

As for "_effectively manage the development of our armed forces on the basis of cost, commonality, networked infrastructure, and relevance to the current threats?_" You do realize that it is also achievable using France/EU hardware right...? Considering that plenty of our existing and planned alutsista for AD, AL and even AU is already of France/EU origin too... Who knows, perhaps it might even be easier to network them all together.. Nothing wrong really for Prabowo to select Rafale or Typhoon.. it's not like those are low quality, inferior products.. though I'm not so keen on used T1 Typhoons myself...


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Chestnut said:


> Going back to what Dr. Conie Bakrie said in that interview, I think she was par for the course on this one.
> 
> Prabowo is letting his own bias and personal politics get in the way of end user interests. Not because he is getting bribed, but rather out of his own spite. That's just very unprofessional in my book.



So you're suggesting it was not Prabowo who sent the LOR for MV-22?


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Chestnut said:


> There's background chatter about the F-15, and honestly we should take it. It will streamline our operational budget.



How strong is this background chatter about F-15EX?


----------



## umigami

OKAY, LET'S DO IT!!



¿Por qué? said:


> How strong is this background chatter about F-15EX?


Yeah, is it serious or just _angin lalu _??


----------



## Gen3115

Whizzack said:


> Not at all... actually I'm just suggesting that the US invite him for a visit... it simply seems to be one of the most obvious way to help fast track things for all concerned...  Just wondering why it hasn't been done so...
> 
> As for "_effectively manage the development of our armed forces on the basis of cost, commonality, networked infrastructure, and relevance to the current threats?_" You do realize that it is also achievable using France/EU hardware right...? Considering that plenty of our existing and planned alutsista for AD, AL and even AU is already of France/EU origin too... Who knows, perhaps it might even be easier to network them all together.. Nothing wrong really for Prabowo to select Rafale or Typhoon.. it's not like those are low quality, inferior products.. though I'm not so keen on used T1 Typhoons myself...



Yes its achievable with French and EU hardware but not quite, its not the cheapest or the most effective solution, I think I pointed out a few posts before how France is a decent partner when it comes getting offsets and how other than Russia, they're one of the few nations that can provide us diversification if people are still worried about the dreaded embargo but that ss where the benefits stop really.

I can tell you a lot of wrongs in selecting the Rafale and maybe the Typhoon. Its not just about networking, its about logistics and commonality too. Yes with the Rafale and Typhoon, you can network them with our existing hardware we have through datalinks like Link 16, but then you have commonality and logistics to worry about.

The problem with the Rafale and I have mentioned this a lot of times before is that you literally have to setup a whole new infrastructure and buy all new armaments for it. The TNI-AU currently only have the infrastructure and armaments for either US or Russian jets, the Rafale can only exclusively use EU/French missiles like the MICA and Meteor and AASM Hammer, AS-30, etc. Which means you have to buy all new armaments which will costs a lot, not too mention we also have to setup the Dassault infrastructure since we have never operated French jets before, all the other Rafale operators (India, Egypt, Qatar) all have operated Mirage 2000's before this meaning they have some of the support equipment, infrastructure, armament and established relations with Dassault before they operated the Rafale, meanwhile if we operate Rafale we literally have to start from zero. 

So yes you can have networked infrastructure with French/EU hardware, but costs and commonality? not really.


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> OKAY, LET'S DO IT!!
> 
> 
> Yeah, is it serious or just _angin lalu _??


we should do this more often , but not limited to TNI body only but rather embracing it for the whole education system to help student study abroad, that's remind me of japanese "Iwakura Mission" in meiji restoration period.


----------



## Cromwell

I just saw some Indonesian netizens being die hard defending Chinese things, not just their interests but everything Chinese as if those people are Sinophile. I wonder if actual conflict to break over South China Sea, will we face kind of 5th Column movement among us ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nufix

Cromwell said:


> I just saw some Indonesian netizens being die hard defending Chinese things, not just their interests but everything Chinese as if those people are Sinophile. I wonder if actual conflict to break over South China Sea, will we face kind of 5th Column movement among us ?



There will always be 5th column movement no matter how it would take shape. But that also depends on how Indonesia in general reacts to it. Does it want to equalize China = Chinese and take extreme prejudices like when the US rounded up Americans of German and Japanese descent during WW2 or rather encourage unity?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Cromwell said:


> I just saw some Indonesian netizens being die hard defending Chinese things, not just their interests but everything Chinese as if those people are Sinophile. I wonder if actual conflict to break over South China Sea, will we face kind of 5th Column movement among us ?


I mean if history has given us a benchmark, the Americans interned their entire Japanese population in World War 2. So who knows?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

KN Pulau nipah 321 showing its speed , cruising somewhere in our sea

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
and 12,7mm pedestal mounted HMG for KN Pulau Nipah 321.

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## nufix

Raduga said:


> KN Pulau nipah 321 showing its speed , cruising somewhere in our sea
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> and 12,7mm pedestal mounted HMG for KN Pulau Nipah 321.
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


any plans to add more 80m or bigger ships to the CG?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Cromwell said:


> I just saw some Indonesian netizens being die hard defending Chinese things, not just their interests but everything Chinese as if those people are Sinophile. I wonder if actual conflict to break over South China Sea, will we face kind of 5th Column movement among us ?



They already around for some time. Internet spots such as Facebook, Reddit, Quora, Discord are just few of the cyber places they usually hang out.

TBH I'm more worry about our critical infrastructure in any hostility scenario. They are extremely vulnerable.


----------



## Raduga

nufix said:


> any plans to add more 80m or bigger ships to the CG?


there should be , but looks like our kemenpolhukam are focusing on merger of our coast guard institution first.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Cromwell said:


> I just saw some Indonesian netizens being die hard defending Chinese things, not just their interests but everything Chinese as if those people are Sinophile. I wonder if actual conflict to break over South China Sea, will we face kind of 5th Column movement among us ?


There is many of them..mostly peranakan..but for general most chinesse in indonesia support taiwan or singapore..
If war errupt in scs maybe we can take what US do in ww2 for example

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

mejikuhibiu said:


> There is many of them..mostly peranakan..but for general most chinesse in indonesia support taiwan or singapore..
> If war errupt in scs maybe we can take what US do in ww2 for example


Just call 'em traitor. Those peranakan have been raised thinking china as some sort of utopian paradise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> I mean if history has given us a benchmark, the Americans interned their entire Japanese population in World War 2. So who knows?



Prefer Soviet solution though, to use such unstable population into penal and suicide Battalion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## antonius123

mejikuhibiu said:


> There is many of them..mostly peranakan..but for general most chinesse in indonesia support taiwan or singapore..
> If war errupt in scs maybe we can take what US do in ww2 for example



Just wonder are those peranakan who support Taiwan or Singapore a 5th column too? and how about those who support US?


----------



## antonius123

Cromwell said:


> I just saw some Indonesian netizens being die hard defending Chinese things, not just their interests but everything Chinese as if those people are Sinophile. I wonder if actual conflict to break over South China Sea, will we face kind of 5th Column movement among us ?




Some are natural, and Sinophile is just fine. The one that you need to worry is those who support Indonesian' enemy.

Also it is subjective; some see Indonesian netizens die hard defending Chinese things, some see Indonesian netizens die hard confronting Chinese things. So it is subject to the beholder.


----------



## nufix

mejikuhibiu said:


> There is many of them..mostly peranakan..but for general most chinesse in indonesia support taiwan or singapore..
> If war errupt in scs maybe we can take what US do in ww2 for example



Still, that is not for us to determine. There are millions of peranakan and more who dont declare their peranakan status due to intermarriages within their families, you cannot generalize them. In time, that would be a question they will be forced to answer. 

In the meantime, I dont think Chinese would be the first ones to betray Indonesia, there are other ethnics who are already ready to pull the trigger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

antonius123 said:


> Some are natural, and Sinophile is just fine. The one that you need to worry is those who support Indonesian' enemy.
> 
> Also it is subjective; some see Indonesian netizens die hard defending Chinese things, some see Indonesian netizens die hard confronting Chinese things. So it is subject to the beholder.



What is Sinophile actually? I mean aside from SCS EEZ issue, I am quite fond of China and Chinese economic and military achievements so far. I would still be throwing positive response and views towards China. But when it comes to EEZ issue and trolls, I am not shy to reply in kind also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

antonius123 said:


> Some are natural, and Sinophile is just fine. The one that you need to worry is those who support Indonesian' enemy.
> 
> Also it is subjective; some see Indonesian netizens die hard defending Chinese things, some see Indonesian netizens die hard confronting Chinese things. So it is subject to the beholder.


like i said , it always depend on current circumstances , i don't see US illegally trespassing our ZEE or even claim a portion of ours .


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

antonius123 said:


> Just wonder are those peranakan who support Taiwan or Singapore a 5th column too? and how about those who support US?


Found the traitor. 

We don't support the US either dimwit we just find the current US world order to be infinitely better compared to Chinese.

I mean when your choice is either supporting freedom & democracy or authoritarian communist shithole country is not really a choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Raduga said:


> like i said , it always depend on current circumstances , i don't see US illegally trespassing our ZEE or even claim a portion of ours .


Exactly it as if all Chinese here suddenly lost their brain when confronted with this simple fact. As long as China lay claim to Indonesian territory we will view them as a threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Found the traitor.
> 
> We don't support the US either dimwit we just find the current US world order to be infinitely better compared to Chinese.
> 
> I mean when your choice is either supporting freedom & democracy or authoritarian communist shithole country is not really a choice.



Cmon, that is too much of a prejudice. Between him and Daniel, he is a lightyears away from being a „traitor“. Also, traitors are those who openly support khilafah in my opinion for the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Raduga

nufix said:


> Cmon, that is too much of a prejudice. Between him and Daniel, he is a lightyears away from being a „traitor“. Also, traitors are those who openly support khilafah in my opinion for the moment.


those are another dumbwit to be dealt with , they dont understand the current "Islamic Brotherhood" identity were ripped apart by ethnic supremacy, look all that clusterf*ck happened in middle east , pakistan against afghanistan , turkey and their co simply going knuckle exchange with arab league .


----------



## antonius123

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Found the traitor.
> 
> We don't support the US either dimwit we just find the current US world order to be infinitely better compared to Chinese.
> 
> I mean when your choice is either supporting freedom & democracy or authoritarian communist shithole country is not really a choice.



Just because confronting you? C'mon 

I dont support China's politics, have you ever seen me die hard for the communist? or China's political matter? Just consider me a Sinophile.

Besides, what you said is relative. Not all Indonesian agree with you that current US world order is better. Furthermore supporting China to some extent is not necessarily means supporting communism as you think.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

nufix said:


> Cmon, that is too much of a prejudice. Between him and Daniel, he is a lightyears away from being a „traitor“. Also, traitors are those who openly support khilafah in my opinion for the moment.


Supporting a foreign country over your own home is traitor like behaviour to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

antonius123 said:


> Just because confronting you? C'mon [emoji23]
> 
> I dont support China's politics, have you ever seen me die hard for the communist? or China's political matter? Just consider me a Sinophile.
> 
> Besides, what you said is relative. Not all Indonesian agree with you that current US world order is better. Furthermore supporting China to some extent is not necessarily means supporting communism as you think.


You literally supports mainland chinese invasion of Taiwan.

"I'm not communist I just supports the CCP plan to invade Taiwan."

Being sinophile today is no different to being a communist especially if you never criticized the CCP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## antonius123

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Supporting a foreign country over your own home is traitor like behaviour to me.



When am I supporting foreign country over Indonesia?

Debating some Indonesian netizen doesnt mean confronting Indonesia. Not all Indonesian are sinophobia, trust me some are sinophile (including the native ones) like me. Besides, for me this forum is for expression our idea - including debunking disinformation, not for political purpose; and coincidently I am sinophile, therefore I am bias on debunking disinformation from sinophobia side rather on the opposite direction. But trust me, I dont hate US/western/Taiwan/Japan/India/Korea and expecting they stumble. No, this is just for fun, this is the way I enjoy forum 

Those who participate this forum for political purpose definitely will fall into hypocrisy.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

antonius123 said:


> When am I supporting foreign country over Indonesia?
> 
> Debating some Indonesian netizen doesnt mean confronting Indonesia. Not all Indonesian are sinophobia, trust me some are sinophile (including the native ones) like me. Besides, for me this forum is for expression our idea - including debunking disinformation, not for political purpose; and coincidently I am sinophile, therefore I am bias on debunking disinformation from sinophobia side rather on the opposite direction. But trust me, I dont hate US/western/Taiwan/Japan/India/Korea and expecting they stumble. No, this is for fun


Natuna EEZ issues ringing a bell? 

I don't see you defending Indonesian side from the Chinese incursions. 

You're not fooling anybody.

Instead you join this forum to spread communist propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## antonius123

Reashot Xigwin said:


> You literally supports mainland chinese invasion of Taiwan.
> 
> "I'm not communist I just supports the CCP plan to invade Taiwan."
> 
> Being sinophile today is no different to being a communist especially if you never criticized the CCP.




When? did I say I support CCP plan to invade Taiwan?

Sorry, to say that sinophile is the same as being communist is "narrow minded" and super ignorant. This is the same as saying some one who like European culture must be a "liberal" person.


----------



## antonius123

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Natuna EEZ issues ringing a bell?
> 
> I don't see you defending Indonesian side from the Chinese incursions.
> 
> You're not fooling anybody.
> 
> Instead you join this forum to spread communist propaganda.



I dont see yet Chinese incurse Indonesian netizens in term of Natuna EEZ in this forum; I just see netizen like you unnecessarily provocating them, hence I dont want to support you for this. If you get attack because of your own provocation then please handle it by yourself. You can't use Indonesian interest as your shield for your personal sinophobia expression. Besides again as I said: i have no political motive in this forum, this forum is just for fun.

You are to much prejudiced. Can you show just 1 post of mine that supporting communist?
May I say you are spreading Khilafah or maybe US interest in this forum?


----------



## nufix

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Supporting a foreign country over your own home is traitor like behaviour to me.



True, but it hasnt come into that yet. And the word traitor should not be thrown that easily. The implication is far ranging. If he supports the invasion of Taiwan by CCP, so be it. Indonesia supports Palestine, but I can say most christian Indonesians are on Israeli sides. Are they traitor too? Treason is an act.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Raduga

kinda mixed up here , i kinda understand what cromwell meant , let's just narrow down the sinophile suspect into "Someone who support chinese interest that conflicted with our interest/sovereignty" , im actually come across with this type of person in indonesia military forum (mainly facebook page) quite common.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

antonius123 said:


> I dont see yet Chinese incurse Indonesian netizens in term of Natuna EEZ in this forum; I just see netizen like you unnecessarily provocating them, hence I dont want to support you for this. If you get attack because of your own provocation then please handle it by yourself. You can't use Indonesian interest as your shield for your personal sinophobia expression. Besides again as I said: i have no political motive in this forum, this forum is just for fun.
> 
> You are to much prejudiced. Can you show just 1 post of mine that supporting communist?
> May I say you are spreading Khilafah or maybe US interest in this forum?


You support the CCP that's an approval of communism if I ever seen one myself.

You claim it's for fun but I click your post & it's all consistently pro-china to the extent that I think you're being paid per post  There's shitposting & doing things for fun but what your trying to do going as far as bending over backwards to a violent regime that imprison & castrate their own citizens. I suspect its a lot more serious than that. 

The difference is my "sinophobia" (not a real word) are rooted in China's action.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

nufix said:


> Treason is an act


What he said ^^


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

nufix said:


> True, but it hasnt come into that yet. And the word traitor should not be thrown that easily. The implication is far ranging. If he supports the invasion of Taiwan by CCP, so be it. Indonesia supports Palestine, but I can say most christian Indonesians are on Israeli sides. Are they traitor too? Treason is an act.



Yeah but he somehow like really into it for some reason.


----------



## antonius123

nufix said:


> What is Sinophile actually? I mean aside from SCS EEZ issue, I am quite fond of China and Chinese economic and military achievements so far. I would still be throwing positive response and views towards China. But when it comes to EEZ issue and trolls, I am not shy to reply in kind also.




Same like you, fond of China and her achievement.

But this is according to wikipedia:
A *Sinophile* is a person who demonstrates a strong interest for Chinese culture or its people.[1] It is also commonly used to describe those knowledgeable of Chinese history and culture (such as scholars and students), non-native Chinese language speakers, pro-Chinese politicians, and people perceived as having a strong interest in any of the above.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinophile


Reashot Xigwin said:


> You support the CCP that's an approval of communism if I ever seen one myself.
> 
> You claim it's for fun but I click your post & it's all consistently pro-china to the extent that I think you're being paid per post  There's shitposting & doing things for fun but what your trying to do going as far as bending over backwards to a violent regime that imprison & castrate their own citizens. I suspect its a lot more serious than that.
> 
> The difference is my "sinophobia" (not a real word) are rooted in China's action.




Just show me 1 my post that pro China communism; otherwise it is an evidence of your narrow-mindedness and prejudicial tendency.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

antonius123 said:


> Same like you, fond of China and her achievement.
> 
> But this is according to wikipedia:
> A *Sinophile* is a person who demonstrates a strong interest for Chinese culture or its people.[1] It is also commonly used to describe those knowledgeable of Chinese history and culture (such as scholars and students), non-native Chinese language speakers, pro-Chinese politicians, and people perceived as having a strong interest in any of the above.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinophile
> 
> 
> 
> Just show me 1 my post that pro China communism; otherwise it is an evidence of your narrow-mindedness and prejudicial tendency.


But you defended the CCP's actions going as far as attacking other members for it especially the indian & never criticized the CCP for obvious things it's the same thing. 

Admitting yourself as a sinophile means you're admitting your narrow-minded mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

¿Por qué? said:


> So you're suggesting it was not Prabowo who sent the LOR for MV-22?


Contrary to popular belief, for the most part it is usually the individual branches that sends out the LOR's and RFI's.


----------



## Cromwell

Well seems alike my question raised an explosion here, pardon me not necessarily Sinophile since i have no issue with Chinese ethnic, language, culture, etc however the thing i bold here putting China's interest above Indonesia which currently contradicts one another, this Nine Dash Line will undoubtly raise a potential conflict in future unless radical political changes take place, the problem is they lay claim on our waters and the value inside; someone did post an article from China Military Online a couple weeks ago here and yes overall they justified their actions against us. For this moment our national interests contradict them and for the sake of Indonesian interests we stand for it. The one matter much is the allegiance of these people, to the nation they were born and nurture of or some foreign land they defend, possibly also for some, their ancestral land

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

antonius123 said:


> Same like you, fond of China and her achievement.
> 
> But this is according to wikipedia:
> A *Sinophile* is a person who demonstrates a strong interest for Chinese culture or its people.[1] It is also commonly used to describe those knowledgeable of Chinese history and culture (such as scholars and students), non-native Chinese language speakers, pro-Chinese politicians, and people perceived as having a strong interest in any of the above.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinophile
> 
> 
> 
> Just show me 1 my post that pro China communism; otherwise it is an evidence of your narrow-mindedness and prejudicial tendency.



Hahahaha ... Stay relax and Don't take it seriously ...All discussions in this forum are for entertainment only. We are not diplomat .... So, we have no capacity to represent our country in this forum ...


----------



## HellFireIndo

We shouldn't easily thrown such accusation to a specific ethnic, they aren't a simple hivemind, they too have intra-ethnic disagreements between each other especially regarding CCP vs KMT legacy debate and i could say that majority of them are pro-Nationalist/KMT/Taiwan as they are in line with their economic and social liberty aspiration, the CCP supporter one are actually in the minority albeit they are more vocal and shills more, to the point they usually support CCP in a more discreet way (as most of their people disagree with the lack of liberty, social credit system, one child policy and so on, and that they are they are traditionally respects Sun Yat Sen's legacy, not Mao's) and MOST from my observation are only in it for supporting "economic cooperation" nothing sort of political or even supporting the EEZ incursion, but indeed there's some political force from outside who tryna uses any kind of subversion and it's NOT specifically to ethnic minority, but to majority even more.

I don't know how much you people are exposed to their community, but they are in majority not fond of CCP's agenda, well cause communist takeover is one of the reason their ancestor migrated here, when they want business they go to Taiwan, not PRC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

I just saw hillarious Tukang Ngitung Ph.D comment in one of local military forums and it did annoy me since he mentioned this web and worse, he mentioned " Cromwell " persistently due to seems alike someone provoking him due to his " cocoklogi " attitude and kept mentioning my character name. What an annoying man he is

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290232534689673216

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> I just saw hillarious Tukang Ngitung Ph.D comment in one of local military forums and it did annoy me since he mentioned this web and worse, he mentioned " Cromwell " persistently due to seems alike someone provoking him due to his " cocoklogi " attitude and kept mentioning my character name. What an annoying man he is



Not worth to mention daydreaming person like "it"

Is medium tank contract being effective?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> Not worth to mention daydreaming person like "it"
> 
> Is medium tank contract being effective?


that one is political though, it should be effective

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Chestnut said:


> https://www.defenceconnect.com.au/l...rate-commence-initial-mgcs-architecture-study
> 
> Prabowo should look into this compared to the Altay.
> 
> If we REALLY want to have a different MBT without shooting ourselves in the foot again with non-standardized vehicles then it's a no-brainer that we take something that uses the same hull as the Leopard 2.



Oh seriously altay? They still have problem for engine. Dont know are germany willing to sell engine if maybe we get "indoneisnized only altay" so turks didnt get engine we get (konyol sih enmang) dont forget BMC company...

In Mgcs program polish and italian interest on it. But are this mgcs maybe will beeuropean project ?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Ruhnama said:


> Oh seriously altay? They still have problem for engine. Dont know are germany willing to sell engine if maybe we get "indoneisnized only altay" so turks didnt get engine we get (konyol sih enmang) dont forget BMC company...
> 
> In Mgcs program polish and italian interest on it. But are this mgcs maybe will beeuropean project ?


Altay bener seriusan nih? Bukannya cuma window shopping gitu??


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Found the traitor.
> 
> We don't support the US either dimwit we just find the current US world order to be infinitely better compared to Chinese.
> 
> I mean when your choice is either supporting freedom & democracy or authoritarian communist shithole country is not really a choice.



Found some newly created Twitter accounts that's spreading hatred towards US or buying US made weapons. They use broken Indonesian, it's like copy paste from google translate.

Funny that there's one account started the hatred towards US tweet and then it developed into so many replies all from these newly created accounts using broken Indonesian 

Chinese spies are already in active mode in our social media environment, lads


----------



## Chestnut

Cromwell said:


> I just saw hillarious Tukang Ngitung Ph.D comment in one of local military forums and it did annoy me since he mentioned this web and worse, he mentioned " Cromwell " persistently due to seems alike someone provoking him due to his " cocoklogi " attitude and kept mentioning my character name. What an annoying man he is


Please share

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

antonius123 said:


> Just wonder are those peranakan who support Taiwan or Singapore a 5th column too? and how about those who support US?


Singapore and taiwan not aggresive to Indonesia..and theyare not comm who always be 1st nation enemy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

nufix said:


> Cmon, that is too much of a prejudice. Between him and Daniel, he is a lightyears away from being a „traitor“. Also, traitors are those who openly support khilafah in my opinion for the moment.


We have 2 potential tread in domestic.. 1.comunism and 2. Khilafah / radicalism movement.. them both has been try couple of time to change our Pancasila and UUD.. thet both use an soft and hard movement..
Ada yg pake cara adi domba dan ada cara terorisme..
There is not only pki who communis and not only terorism who radical.. they are everywhere.. and they have 1 commom objective.. shutdown Pancasila and UUD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Reashot Xigwin said:


> "I'm not communist I just *supports the CCP* plan to invade Taiwan."


This is the key


----------



## Nike

mejikuhibiu said:


> We have 2 potential tread in domestic.. 1.comunism and 2. Khilafah / radicalism movement.. them both has been try couple of time to change our Pancasila and UUD.. thet both use an soft and hard movement..
> Ada yg pake cara adi domba dan ada cara terorisme..
> There is not only pki who communis and not only terorism who radical.. they are everywhere.. and they have 1 commom objective.. shutdown Pancasila and UUD.



Some trying to use Democracy itself to change our constitution and philosophy, that's why Majority votes should not be an equal of Democracy itself. There is should mechanism to prevent such possibility to protect our Nation and way of living.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Altay bener seriusan nih? Bukannya cuma window shopping gitu??


Ga yakin klo altay.. kayaknya leo lg..
Deutscher Berater nempel trus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

mejikuhibiu said:


> Ga yakin klo altay.. kayaknya leo lg..
> Deutscher Berater nempel trus


Yup, even Alman said Navy aiming for german's mine sweepers. Konsultan german lagi diatas angin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Some trying to use Democracy itself to change our constitution and philosophy, that's why Majority votes should not be an equal of Democracy itself. There is should mechanism to prevent such possibility to protect our Nation and way of living.


Something something *electoral college *something something *checks and balances *something something *majority rule minority rights* something something

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Yup, even Alman said Navy aiming for german's mine sweepers. Konsultan german lagi diatas angin.



Well medium tank need more order to fulfill our cavalry needs as there is lot of our armored Battalion using old vehicles, much older than their grandpa even


----------



## umigami

*TNI AL Dapatkan Alokasi Anggaran untuk Pengadaan Kapal Submarine Rescue*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike




----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> View attachment 658343
> View attachment 658344
> View attachment 658345
> View attachment 658346


----------



## foodsoldier

In the growing of a potential conflict between US and China in Indo-Pacific theatre, the choice will be obvious for China: they need to destabilize US allies (mostly ASEAN countries which have significant population of China diaspora), to the extent toward possibility of creating a civil war in those countries.

By creating chaos and thus weakening US allies in the region, China may still have a chance to buying time, delaying a direct conflict with US led allied forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ardezzo

nufix said:


> Cmon, that is too much of a prejudice. Between him and Daniel, he is a lightyears away from being a „traitor“. Also, traitors are those who openly support khilafah in my opinion for the moment.



FYI, khilafah is a form of government, not ideology


----------



## NEKONEKO

umigami said:


> *TNI AL Dapatkan Alokasi Anggaran untuk Pengadaan Kapal Submarine Rescue*


Ini kapal yang sekalian untuk hidrografi kan


----------



## Raduga

NEKONEKO said:


> Ini kapal yang sekalian untuk hidrografi kan


yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

mejikuhibiu said:


> Ga yakin klo altay.. kayaknya leo lg..
> Deutscher Berater nempel trus


If the government wanted altay they better of buying the K2 or ask the turks for a long list of TOT below the turret. 

It's better to stick with leopard though but we will see.


----------



## Mamajama

Sorry I am new was wondering if Indonesia produces radar?


----------



## Raduga

Mamajama said:


> Sorry I am new was wondering if Indonesia produces radar?


you should be specific of what kind of radar .
or you could visit KKIP.go.id website to see indonesia defense product .

if it was surveillance radar , we had Len-S200 which i still highly doubt about the capability.




we don't have much supporting upstream industry to developed current advanced radar technology which use MMIC , still lack on investment of semiconductor industry (or even worse ,i doubt if we even have one).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Mamajama said:


> Sorry I am new was wondering if Indonesia produces radar?



LEN radar 200 surveilance, there is Indonesia strategic industry sticky thread, you can find many information about Indonesia defense industry there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

I dont think any MBT (if there is even consideration for it) will go thru this year. We will see confirmation in next month or so, but I think so far AU and AL will get the biggest pie.


----------



## nufix

ardezzo said:


> FYI, khilafah is a form of government, not ideology



Yes and no. Yes Khilafah is not necessarily an ideology, No because a form of government represents an ideological background. It is impossible that an ideologically democratic nation has an absolute monarchy for instance, the same way secular country is almost impossible to have a form of government that is Khilafah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> Please share


https://www.indomiliter.com/inilah-...en-class-dari-jerman/comment-page-2/#comments


----------



## san.geuk

meanwhile the israelis seems doing opposite from their traditional ally


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290272077405011970


----------



## antonius123

mejikuhibiu said:


> Singapore and taiwan not aggresive to Indonesia..and theyare not comm who always be 1st nation enemy




From where you got understanding that country with comm ideology/principle is Indonesian enemy?? No! they are not.
Indonesian Communist Party is Indonesian enemy, but country like China, Vietnam, Russia, north Korea is not our enemy. Indonesia geopolitical stand is making friends will all nations.


----------



## antonius123

mejikuhibiu said:


> Singapore and taiwan not aggresive to Indonesia..and theyare not comm who always be 1st nation enemy



First, you shouldn't mixed "sinophile" with political stance/war between Indonesia and China, they are separate things.

Second, I dont see China view Indonesia as enemy nor they are hostile toward Indonesia. Dispute sometimes happen, and could be settled via diplomacy/negotiation. China and Russia also have dispute but they are friends.


----------



## antonius123

Reashot Xigwin said:


> But you defended the CCP's actions going as far as attacking other members for it especially the indian & never criticized the CCP for obvious things it's the same thing.
> 
> Admitting yourself as a sinophile means you're admitting your narrow-minded mess.




First of all, show me the comment of mine that you claim as my defending CCP's action against any nation. Can you? 

Even if so, so what? does Taiwan/India/Japan/US/Vietnam make a defense pact with Indonesia?


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> https://www.indomiliter.com/inilah-...en-class-dari-jerman/comment-page-2/#comments



_"Lagipula Cromwell bukan orang yang terlibat renstra. Jika dia benar2 terlibat renstra pasti konten konfidensial dan sensitif tidak akan dia upload bahkan ke blog asing sebab pasti dia akan memegang teguh kerahasiaan"_

He is way ahead of his head. Sesuatu yg "bocor" kadang memang dibiarkan begitu utk maksud & tujuan tertentu. Org yg terlibat renstra pun kadang ga tau detail begitu masuk tahap pelaksanaan. Perinsipnya semua punya peran masing-masing dan informasi sesuai bagiannya. Bagi yg sedikit banyak paham prosesnya (pengadaan alutsista) pasti tau bahwa nothing is certain sampe itu barang datang. Bahkan yg sudah tanda tangan kontrak aja masih bisa macet baik karena faktor internal atau eksternal. Yg sudah ada di "list" pun kadang bisa ketendang/digantikan. Kalau itu sekedar wish list atau analisa umum perhitungan/spektek mah santuy. Mungkin mereka ingin menginformasikan bahwa milih barang tidak main tujuk, dan menjelaskan bahwa ada pertimbangan yg dilakukan.

Konteks Rahasia disini jika memang pemerintah menginginkan seperti itu maka tidak akan ada yg keluar di publik. Apalagi alutsista strategis, bahkan antar matra pun belum tentu tahu. Buat yg non strategis yah sepeti blackhawk kemarin yg rame fotonya, pada bingung kapan mesennya, kalau saya sih ketawa aja karena dah duluan kaget pas liat penampakan blekok itu di Latgab dulu 

Makanya selalu sy bilang jgn meremehkan org2 yg ada disini. Mungkin mereka tahu tapi mereka juga tahu batasan yg bisa ditampilkan, kadang hanya berupa hints but you have to read between the lines. So what he said is fire back to him.

_"Info yang dia dapat langsung diumbar begitu saja ke blog asing yang jelas2 memihak kepada musuh potensial kita yaitu RRC"_
I couldnt even say a word to comment this one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

san.geuk said:


> meanwhile the israelis seems doing opposite from their traditional ally
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290272077405011970



They have sufficient business acumen. They realize that if they don't sell it, someone else will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

san.geuk said:


> meanwhile the israelis seems doing opposite from their traditional ally
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290272077405011970


LOL these guys are something.


----------



## Chestnut

Cromwell said:


> https://www.indomiliter.com/inilah-...en-class-dari-jerman/comment-page-2/#comments


4-7? I'm guessing he doesn't know that 3 was already sold for scrap. Köln was sold for scrapping in 2015 after retirement in 2012. Rheinland-Pfalz was sold for scrapping in 2017 after retirement in 2013. Bremen was sold off in June this year.

Lübeck is still in service with the Bundesmarine. So that's out.

Of the other 4, Karlsruhe is supposed to be used as a target ship. Leaving Emden, Niedersachsen, and Augsburg. If you check out the naval yard in Wilshemshaven on google earth, there's 4 Bremen classes in various states of scrapping.






That means there's likely only 1-2 that's available for sale.

Tl;Dr Ngitung is talking out of his ***.


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> They have sufficient business acumen. They realize that if they don't sell it, someone else will.




Spying technology is not that critical, though i am must sure they don't sell their tier one spying technology


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> 4-7? I'm guessing he doesn't know that 3 was already sold for scrap. Köln was sold for scrapping in 2015 after retirement 2012. Rheinland-Pfalz was sold for scrapping in 2017 after retirement 2013. Bremen was sold off in June this year.
> 
> Lübeck is still in service with the Bundesmarine. So that's out.
> 
> Of the other 3, Karlsruhe is supposed to be used as a target ship. Leaving Emden and Augsburg. If you check out the naval yard in Wilshemshaven on google earth, there's 4 Bremen classes in various states of scrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means there's likely only 1 that's available for sale.
> 
> Tl;Dr Ngitung is talking out of his ***.


Thanks for the explanation, i'm glad the dumb isn't around anymore though i'm pretty sure the retard does silently reading this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Just info for ya guys, apparently for tanker program there's such different view between the userr (Airforce) and MoD. Apparently Airforce pushed for KC-46 while MoD pushed for MRTT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Cromwell said:


> Thanks for the explanation, i'm glad the dumb isn't around anymore though i'm pretty sure he does silently reading this


Yep, if the navy DOES end up being forced to take it, then it would likely be the Augsberg or the Niedersachsen since they are the two most recent retirees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

I kinda disagree that some country are "friendly" and that we should be "friendly" to them just because, heck even go as far as specifically going for communist-leaning countries for "brotherhood" forget about that.

It will be a very naive thing to believe these people only went for good, i don't think so, just look at some simple fact about the NBA issue, China literally exported their censorship and thought policing on other country starting from the corporates by...surprise!...economic dependency. I really don't want a world policed by real world Orwellian big brother


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> Just info for ya guys, apparently for tanker program there's such different view between the userr (Airforce) and MoD. Apparently Airforce pushed for KC-46 while MoD pushed for MRTT


Air force is used to using Boeing, hence why they want the Pegasus. But tbh unless they want to wait another 2 years for the issues to be fixed they're pretty much forced to take the MRTT. It's a better aircraft anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> Air force is used to using Boeing, hence why they want the Pegasus. But tbh unless they want to wait another 2 years for the issues to be fixed they're pretty much forced to take the MRTT. It's a better aircraft anyways.


Pretty much, the same goes for this interim program. Navy, Airforce, and Army forced MoD not to buy used weaponry. I hope Airforce also pushed for Boeing products in aewc procurements tbh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> Pretty much, the same goes for this interim program. Navy, Airforce, and Army forced MoD not to buy used weaponry. I hope Airforce also pushed for Boeing products in aewc procurements tbh


Ditto, but if Airbus offers their new A320neo M3 aircraft, they would have an edge over Boeing since both the MPA and AWACS variants uses the same airframe, along with a SIGINT variant that Boeing currently does not have a counter for. Whereas the E-7 and the P-8 uses the 37-700 ad the 37-900 respectively. 

Personally, I am very interested to see what Airbus's counter offer for the AWACS and MPA is, considering the Air Force prefers a jet powered AWACS. However, between the two it's likely that Boeing would be the cheaper offer out of the two if you factor FMS and FMF in.

Would be a fun competition to see indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> Ditto, but if Airbus offers their new A320neo M3 aircraft, they would have an edge over Boeing since both the MPA and AWACS variants uses the same airframe, along with a SIGINT variant that Boeing currently does not have a counter for. Whereas the E-7 and the P-8 uses the 37-700 ad the 37-900 respectively.
> 
> Personally, I am very interested to see what Airbus's counter offer for the AWACS and MPA is, considering the Air Force prefers a jet powered AWACS. However, between the two it's likely that Boeing would be the cheaper offer out of the two if you factor FMS and FMF in.
> 
> Would be a fun competition to see indeed.


I agree,but for now AFAIK Airbus still bring C-295 in this competition, maybe because knowing our budget isn't enough to procure 2 of them while with US weaponry we have FMS and Burden sharing option

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> I agree,but for now AFAIK Airbus still bring C-295 in this competition, maybe because knowing our budget isn't enough to procure 2 of them while with US weaponry we have FMS and Burden sharing option


i heard that the Erieye and Airbus Elta as for now still the favourable solution because we can buy 2 of them,we only can get 1 wedgetail with current budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

It's essentially MinDef with Airbus and Saab vs. the Air Force with Boeing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> i heard that the Erieye and Airbus Elta as for now still the favourable solution because we can buy 2 of them,we only can get 1 wedgetail with current budget.


Yeah, sadly that's one of the truth. We could get wedgetail if we played the price on FMS scheme


----------



## antonius123

Chestnut said:


> I mean if history has given us a benchmark, the Americans interned their entire Japanese population in World War 2. So who knows?



Racial profiling will never be fair and only an embodiment of our racial hatred.



Nike said:


> Prefer Soviet solution though, to use such unstable population into penal and suicide Battalion




History teach many of the 5th column were not necessarily non natives.


----------



## Kansel

Apparently Anders Dahl who's saab manager just relocated his focus toward Philliphines not Indonesia anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> View attachment 658517
> Apparently Anders Dahl who's saab manager just relocated his focus toward Philliphines not Indonesia anymore


Gripen & erieye ?
Give up already?



Fansboynya gimana dong?


----------



## Raduga

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1431683843668764





PT.PAL post which stamped changbogo as "KARYA ANAK BANGSA" literally got bullied in the comment section lol, looks like day by day our general netizen and formiler realizing themselves, not to get comfortable from lie of achievement.


----------



## Alex898

Chestnut said:


> It's essentially MinDef with Airbus and Saab vs. the Air Force with Boeing.


in this kind of circumstances, usually who would win ?


----------



## Gundala

Kansel said:


> Navy, Airforce, and Army forced MoD not to buy used weaponry


I think they may see the budget limitation but still trying to push forward. Tho the current ceiling is high I personally doubt in this Covid crisis it can go that high, thus making the used weaponary is viable option considering the growing unstable area up north. Tho I hope there wont be any used platform for our Navy.



Chestnut said:


> It's essentially MinDef with Airbus and Saab vs. the Air Force with Boeing


Throw typhoon vs viper in the equation as well then things get more complicated. 

Right now each matra and mindef is "formulating allocation" for PLN funding. That prolly why we seeing some purchase/acquisition plan news popping around including that 40bil+ avaiability ceiling etc. Tho I highly doubt it will go that high in this kind of pandemic situation. 

If Airbus can create a nice package deal that involve decent amount of local content / work share then they might get both the deal on the MRTT and perhaps "future" typhoon upgrade (PTDI). That if we decided to get the typhoon, thus making this deal to push Airbus as the winner is prolly important for mindef. Both having to be linked perhaps, otherwise there wont be any benefit localy to sell the "pre-loved typhoon" project.

But hold on a sec, the F35 is getting cold but never underestimate the power of uncle sam diplomacy to involve Viper in the loop as they see AU prefer this platform. Looking back on track record on how the last used F16 project that "nikung" additional Sukhoi project at the last corner we can expect the unexpected. Tho today field is different their local support isnt as strong as before and Im feeling the resistance surround them already, but who knows? 

Tho typhoon plan is still strong, I do hope that we can get Viper instead. Yes our SKA 14 need air superiority airframe, and they already got 3 fighters from Makassar so perhaps they can wait abit more. Next year allocation perhaps? I honestly worry that there wont be any follow up plan to get more after we get those typhoon. Even the upgrade plan is still in the dark or at the very least not in the same package time frame which unease me even more. So seeing the situation and our not so good in planning track record I really do hope AU get what their wish for.

How about Rafale? Well, miracle do happen but for now it is too good to be true.


----------



## umigami

Gundala said:


> But hold on a sec, the F35 is getting cold but never underestimate the power of uncle sam diplomacy to involve Viper in the loop as they see AU prefer this platform. Looking back on track record on how the last used F16 project that "nikung" additional Sukhoi project at the last corner we can expect the unexpected. Tho today field is different *their local support isnt as strong as before *and Im feeling the resistance surround them already, but who knows?
> 
> Tho typhoon plan is still strong, I do hope that we can get Viper instead. Yes our SKA 14 need air superiority airframe, and they already got 3 fighters from Makassar so perhaps they can wait abit more. Next year allocation perhaps? I honestly worry that there wont be any follow up plan to get more after we get those typhoon. Even the upgrade plan is still in the dark or at the very least not in the same package time frame which unease me even more. So seeing the situation and our not so good in planning track record I really do hope AU get what their wish for.


But from falcon buluk saga, their local support was already low. But they still win.


----------



## nufix

antonius123 said:


> Racial profiling will never be fair and only an embodiment of our racial hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History teach many of the 5th column were not necessarily non natives.
> 
> View attachment 658516
> 
> View attachment 658512



Yeah, this pretty much sums up my earlier statement. I doubt the Chinese would be the first to join the 5th column. People were quick to forget that most KNIL and later PKI members werent Chinese or minority groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

umigami said:


> Gripen & erieye ?
> Give up already?
> 
> 
> 
> Fansboynya gimana dong?



But why tho? Tho Indonesia hasnt shown interest for big ticket items from SAAB, it has purchased more SAAB products compared to the Philippines.


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> View attachment 658517
> Apparently Anders Dahl who's saab manager just relocated his focus toward Philliphines not Indonesia anymore



From where we will get next batch of NLAW, is they UK products instead of Sweden?


----------



## Whizzack

Kansel said:


> Just info for ya guys, apparently for tanker program there's such different view between the userr (Airforce) and MoD. Apparently Airforce pushed for KC-46 while MoD pushed for MRTT



If true, then this AU preference for the KC-46 over the MRTT is truly baffling... even RSAF, a very US centric airforce and former operator of KC135R, prefers the MRTT over KC-46... AU never operates B767s before, not even our civilian airliners does, neither is our existing MRO facilities equipped to handle it.. and even if it does, KC-46 is so very different from std B767s that it hardly matters.. KC-46 is basically a franken B767 with mishmashed parts taken from different variants of B767... and it still got issues today even after a long development time...

I really can't find the logic of why the AU is even interested in this plane... if true that is...



nufix said:


> But why tho? Tho Indonesia hasnt shown interest for big ticket items from SAAB, it has purchased more SAAB products compared to the Philippines.



Perhaps he is just moving to his new posting in the Philippines...? And a new manager will be coming to replace him here...?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fl0gger

pray for beirut people and to our securitiy force at lebanon also its very huge explosion...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nametag

Whizzack said:


> If true, then this AU preference for the KC-46 over the MRTT is truly baffling... even RSAF, a very US centric airforce and former operator of KC135R, prefers the MRTT over KC-46... AU never operates B767s before, not even our civilian airliners does, neither is our existing MRO facilities equipped to handle it.. and even if it does, KC-46 is so very different from std B767s that it hardly matters.. KC-46 is basically a franken B767 with mishmashed parts taken from different variants of B767... and it still got issues today even after a long development time...
> 
> I really can't find the logic of why the AU is even interested in this plane... if true that is...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he is just moving to his new posting in the Philippines...? And a new manager will be coming to replace him here...?



There is also a possibility that the public/media will be outrage if they find out that the KC-46 use MCAS, people don't have good perception on that system.

And let's not forget even the MRTT originaly the one that won the tender for US tanker before Boeing lobby the senate and government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kooppyyy

nufix said:


> Yeah, this pretty much sums up my earlier statement. I doubt the Chinese would be the first to join the 5th column. People were quick to forget that most KNIL and later PKI members werent Chinese or minority groups.


LOL we all know which group that will most likely to form the 5th column, but most people are either in denial or sympathise with them. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290801608649871360Welcome, Dassault Aviation & Naval Group!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> From where we will get next batch of NLAW, is they UK products instead of Sweden?


Ther marketing and aftersales will still avaible, but with much lower impact than before. Saab will reorganize their strategiy in here ince they made a comebacl


----------



## kooppyyy

Whizzack said:


> If true, then this AU preference for the KC-46 over the MRTT is truly baffling... even RSAF, a very US centric airforce and former operator of KC135R, prefers the MRTT over KC-46... AU never operates B767s before, not even our civilian airliners does, neither is our existing MRO facilities equipped to handle it.. and even if it does, KC-46 is so very different from std B767s that it hardly matters.. KC-46 is basically a franken B767 with mishmashed parts taken from different variants of B767... and it still got issues today even after a long development time...
> 
> I really can't find the logic of why the AU is even interested in this plane... if true that is...


Indeed. I too found the previous comparative study of air-tanker released by TNI-AU to be baffling. Other than cost, it seems obvious that the A330 MRTT to be above the other two contenders (KC-46 & IL-78), but then the report chooses to throw in metrics that I found quite odd, like numbers of runway the A330 vs 767 can land in, I mean it's tanker aircraft at first with cargo as a secondary role. They also give the MRO point to 767, which I also find it to be strange.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

HellFireIndo said:


> I kinda disagree that some country are "friendly" and that we should be "friendly" to them just because, heck even go as far as specifically going for communist-leaning countries for "brotherhood" forget about that.
> 
> It will be a very naive thing to believe these people only went for good, i don't think so, just look at some simple fact about the NBA issue, China literally exported their censorship and thought policing on other country starting from the corporates by...surprise!...economic dependency. I really don't want a world policed by real world Orwellian big brother


Precisely if you're friend with everybody you're friend with nobody. 

If China is the regular despotic shithole like Saudi Arabia we would have continue business as usual but china is now claiming part of our territory & there's a need for a strong response for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

kooppyyy said:


> LOL we all know which group that will most likely to form the 5th column, but most people are either in denial or sympathise with them.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290801608649871360Welcome, Dassault Aviation & Naval Group!


48 rafale and 16 gowind, 3 scorpene?
USD 30b punya


----------



## Raduga

mejikuhibiu said:


> 48 rafale and 16 gowind, 3 scorpene?
> USD 30b punya


dont forget LR SAM / ABM .


----------



## ¿Por qué?

kooppyyy said:


> LOL we all know which group that will most likely to form the 5th column, but most people are either in denial or sympathise with them.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290801608649871360Welcome, Dassault Aviation & Naval Group!



If we indeed eventually buy 48 Rafales, which means we'll build all the needed Dassault infrastructures, it's only logical to aim for the Dassault's 6th gen fighter (that's planned to be rolled in 2040) for the future.


----------



## Cromwell

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290302960161890305
US Dept.of State calls out to Kemenlu RI on South China Sea. 
We could really US supports regarding this dispute & MEF project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290301736880488448

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chestnut

kooppyyy said:


> LOL we all know which group that will most likely to form the 5th column, but most people are either in denial or sympathise with them.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290801608649871360Welcome, Dassault Aviation & Naval Group!


Look at the text, it's an LOI between MinDef and the French. Which means nothing.

PAL and Naval Group signed one a couple of years ago for the Scorpene and Gowind, and still nothing to this day. 

https://www.naval-group.com/en/news...eration-to-address-indonesias-naval-projects/

What you would likely see in the coming months is articles like "PTDI in discussions with Dassault...", which doesn't mean anything unless the individual services actually want to order. Case in point was the A400M debacle, the MinDef wanted the Air Force to buy it but the Air Force didn't want to spend their budget on it, instead preferring C-130J's. So instead they reached a compromise with the Air Force supplying pilots while the operational budget would come from the SOE budget.

Never believe anything until actual money is involved gentlemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

kooppyyy said:


> Indeed. I too found the previous comparative study of air-tanker released by TNI-AU to be baffling. Other than cost, it seems obvious that the A330 MRTT to be above the other two contenders (KC-46 & IL-78), but then the report chooses to throw in metrics that I found quite odd, like numbers of runway the A330 vs 767 can land in, I mean it's tanker aircraft at first with cargo as a secondary role. They also give the MRO point to 767, which I also find it to be strange.


It's mostly since the Air Force primarily operates Boeing and US made aircraft. As me and @Gen3115 have said before, the Air Force genuinely prefers American made.

The runway study is made for operational range considerations and factors in bases that they can operate out of in case a significant portion of airbases are bombed out in a hypothetical conflict.

Although I agree with everyone here, the MRTT is a better choice since for the most part it doesn't share the current issues plaguing the Pegasus program.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gundala

umigami said:


> But from falcon buluk saga, their local support was already low. But they still win


LOL buluk saga....anyway this time is abit more and perhaps rather crucial as it might involve decission maker.



kooppyyy said:


> Welcome, Dassault Aviation & Naval Group!


Oh man Ima have wet dream tonight , viva spectra  



Cromwell said:


> US Dept.of State calls out to Kemenlu RI on South China Sea.
> We could really US supports regarding this dispute & MEF project


And the lobby start, they have one month. Lets see how they dance


----------



## NEKONEKO

Gundala said:


> And the lobby start, they have one month. Lets see how they dance


Mark esper will come here next month?
Taunya sih kalau doi bakalan kesini dalam waktu dekat aja.


Today, Secretary of Defense Dr. Mark T. Esper spoke on the phone with his Indonesian counterpart, Minister of Defense Prabowo Subianto, to discuss U.S. and Indonesian military cooperation in the age of COVID-19. Secretary Esper and Minister Prabowo discussed maritime security, *defense acquisitions*, and military exercises. Both the Secretary and Minister Prabowo conveyed their desire to meet in-person soon.
https://www.defense.gov/Newsroom/Re...mark-t-espers-phone-call-with-indonesian-min/

The fate of Osprey will be clear, I hope our reporter will ngeyel asking about that matter.

And I hope we can hear more information regarding other alutsista from US.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kooppyyy

Chestnut said:


> Look at the text, it's an LOI between MinDef and the French. Which means nothing.


 Haha, I was being facetious due to the fact that Arman sounded so happy in his tweet . Should've known it won't translate well over the screen. 



Chestnut said:


> PAL and Naval Group signed one a couple of years ago for the Scorpene and Gowind, and still nothing to this day.
> 
> https://www.naval-group.com/en/news...eration-to-address-indonesias-naval-projects/


 I remember this. It strikes me as odd and out of place at the time. 



Chestnut said:


> Never believe anything until actual money is involved gentlemen.


 Yeah, you can say that again! I won't believe it until the said items have arrived and painted with our registration number. 



Chestnut said:


> It's mostly since the Air Force primarily operates Boeing and US made aircraft. As me and @Gen3115 have said before, the Air Force genuinely prefers American made.


I get that, but how thick are the SME's within TNI-AU can be insisting on Pegasus with its known teething issues? When even THREE of the traditional U.S customers (RSAF, RAAF, & ROKAF) picked MRTT over the Pegasus. Our experience with Boeing in the past decade has only been with the narrow-bodied classic 737's, and I'm not sure how much of the similarity between that and the KC-46. We operated a 707, but that was ages ago.


----------



## kooppyyy

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...shrinks-5-32-first-contraction-in-two-decades

Bit of an OOT, but our economy have contracted by 5.32% in Q2. Whilst expected but it is still more than forecasted. Interesting to see how this will affect our defence program and spending.


----------



## san.geuk

kooppyyy said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...shrinks-5-32-first-contraction-in-two-decades
> 
> Bit of an OOT, but our economy have contracted by 5.32% in Q2. Whilst expected but it is still more than forecasted. Interesting to see how this will affect our defence program and spending.



the PRC really takes advantages with their covid19 for sure


----------



## Chestnut

kooppyyy said:


> I get that, but how thick are the SME's within TNI-AU can be insisting on Pegasus with its known teething issues? When even THREE of the traditional U.S customers (RSAF, RAAF, & ROKAF) picked MRTT over the Pegasus. Our experience with Boeing in the past decade has only been with the narrow-bodied classic 737's, and I'm not sure how much of the similarity between that and the KC-46. We operated a 707, but that was ages ago.


I'm with everyone on this one. The MRTT is just a better choice overall.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gundala

NEKONEKO said:


> Mark esper will come here next month?
> Taunya sih kalau doi bakalan kesini dalam waktu dekat aja.


Bukan tentang dia. Skrg kita lg susun program utk pembelian melalui PLN atau pinjaman luar negri. Yg gw tau ketok palunya bulan depan. Sinkronisasi antara mindef, matra serta lobby dari eksternal itu yg lagi kenceng. Makanya banyak berita yg tiba-tiba muncul utk fasilitasi informasi/konfirmasi kepentingan para pihak diatas, seperti:

_"Berdasarkan sumber yang dapat dipercaya, Kementerian Pertahanan telah mengalokasikan anggaran..."_

https://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2020/07/tni-al-dapatkan-alokasi-anggaran-untuk.html

Contoh versi kartunnya gini:
x: "gw beliin sub rescue vessel baru nanti, tp lu bantuin program z gw dong"
y: "boleh juga tuh, beneran lu mau beliin rescue vessel baru?"
x: "Nih gw umumin di media"
y: "ok deh kaka"





kooppyyy said:


> Bit of an OOT, but our economy have contracted by 5.32% in Q2. Whilst expected but it is still more than forecasted. Interesting to see how this will affect our defence program and spending.


Oh it will, thats why multi years big purchase program using pinjaman luar negri will be under the microscope. As this program/projects need to go thru bappenas and kemenkeu. One of the reason why I think 48 Rafale program might not suit our pocket this year. But this is Indonesia, anything is possible right?


----------



## Gundala

Chestnut said:


> Look at the text, it's an LOI between MinDef and the French. Which means nothing


It means something tho prolly not much for now. If what he said is true then the LOI will take the negotiation into the next level which means Rafale and other French product is not out of the picture yet in context to the upcoming budget approval.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Malaysia screw up big big time with their LCS programme as they even doesnt know when the two ships will be finished let alone the six ships. 

https://www.malaysiandefence.com/here-we-go-again-lcs/

Meanwhile Indonesia is in design phase of Itver Huitveld class and possible armament outfitting before move on into freeze design and actual contract in 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Malaysia screw up big big time with their LCS programme as they even doesnt know when the two ships will be finished let alone the six ships.
> 
> https://www.malaysiandefence.com/here-we-go-again-lcs/
> 
> Meanwhile Indonesia is in design phase of Itver Huitveld class and possible armament outfitting before move on into freeze design and actual contract in 2021.


With budget cut, delays and cost keep ballooning its really bad for them.

As for us we dont have problem with our PKR project, its just that we want more concession from Damen, with the possibility of more order for PKR I guess its already resolved.


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> Malaysia screw up big big time with their LCS programme as they even doesnt know when the two ships will be finished let alone the six ships.
> 
> https://www.malaysiandefence.com/here-we-go-again-lcs/
> 
> Meanwhile Indonesia is in design phase of Itver Huitveld class and possible armament outfitting before move on into freeze design and actual contract in 2021.


Too much mess with Boustead Naval Shipyard, i read Malaysian Goverment won't bail out extra fund to rescue 3rd to 5th vessel, 6th considered lost while 1st & 2nd must be completed using all Boustead available funds or resold to Naval Group.


----------



## Being-Art

Chestnut said:


> Look at the text, it's an LOI between MinDef and the French. Which means nothing.
> 
> PAL and Naval Group signed one a couple of years ago for the Scorpene and Gowind, and still nothing to this day.
> 
> https://www.naval-group.com/en/news...eration-to-address-indonesias-naval-projects/
> 
> What you would likely see in the coming months is articles like "PTDI in discussions with Dassault...", which doesn't mean anything unless the individual services actually want to order. Case in point was the A400M debacle, the MinDef wanted the Air Force to buy it but the Air Force didn't want to spend their budget on it, instead preferring C-130J's. So instead they reached a compromise with the Air Force supplying pilots while the operational budget would come from the SOE budget.
> 
> Never believe anything until actual money is involved gentlemen.


even then it will only be realized if we signed a LOA (Letter of Acceptance). so we need to wait for the continuation, because it is still LOI, so one day it can change


----------



## wahyusurya2020

umigami said:


> Gripen & erieye ?
> Give up already?
> 
> 
> 
> Fansboynya gimana dong?




On Indonesia SAAB product frequently use with TNI AD
exp :NLAW,Girafe ,Rbs and BMS Network consultant


----------



## Whizzack

Cromwell said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290301736880488448



Hmm... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290455276919951362
Different priorities it seems...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nametag

kooppyyy said:


> Indeed. I too found the previous comparative study of air-tanker released by TNI-AU to be baffling. Other than cost, it seems obvious that the A330 MRTT to be above the other two contenders (KC-46 & IL-78), but then the report chooses to throw in metrics that I found quite odd, like numbers of runway the A330 vs 767 can land in, I mean it's tanker aircraft at first with cargo as a secondary role. They also give the MRO point to 767, which I also find it to be strange.



MRO point to 767? we never had any experience with that plane, whether the military or local commercial airlines. As for A330, GMF already has experience and MRO facilities for years for that type.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Whizzack said:


> Hmm...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290455276919951362
> Different priorities it seems...


They're never going to publicly admit it, officially we're neutral in all of this despite Chinese incursions. But, unofficially, you can likely put 2 and 2 together.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Whizzack

Chestnut said:


> They're never going to publicly admit it, officially we're neutral in all of this despite Chinese incursions. But, unofficially, you can likely put 2 and 2 together.



Oh I do believe that they did discuss about all of those matters during their phone call session... China, SCS, Covid-19, Security, Trade, Investment, economy, etc... 

It's just funny to see how both parties are so divergent in their focus and priorities though... and it shows...
US Focus : China, Security..
RI Focus : Trade, Investment.. 

Hopefully it was a productive talk...


----------



## Cromwell

Whizzack said:


> Oh I do believe that they did discuss about all of those matters during their phone call session... China, SCS, Covid-19, Security, Trade, Investment, economy, etc...
> 
> It's just funny to see how both parties are so divergent in their focus and priorities though... and it shows...
> US Focus : China, Security..
> RI Focus : Trade, Investment..
> 
> Hopefully it was a productive talk...


You'll see, btw in world of foreign policies especially in our side, we never say yes and we never say no, A is not an A, it could be a or B or whatever intrepretations. We're entering greyzone which i'm afraid twitter isn't enough to intrepretate.
Btw if you people are curious about mr @AH, he visits Kemenhan canteen daily to pick up informations from his old colleagues in The Ministry


----------



## Gundala

LOL I bet he is not taking gorengan to go as well. Well prolly right, as all the information he got mostly come from kemenhan domain.


----------



## Chestnut

Can't sleep. So I ended up doing this.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/erictegler/2020/07/24/how-much-does-an-f-15ex-cost-boeing-and-the-air-force-dont-agree/#30ad5adc67bc

According to Forbes and Boeing's VP, Prat Kumar; the flyaway price for the EX is _"The flyaway cost of Block 1 [F-15EX] will be less than $80 million."_

http://www.senat.fr/rap/a13-158-8/a13-158-814.html

According to the 2013 finance bill of the French Parliament. A Rafale C (We're still not sure what variant MenHan wants, it could be the more expensive two seater) in 2013 was €68.8 million Euros. Adjust that with inflation and it's €73 million Euros. Convert that to USD at current (8/6/2020) exchange rates, and it's $86 million. However, I am willing to accept that fly-away might be lower with more air frames now in service since 2013.

One aircraft already shares weapons, sub components, and engines with an aircraft type already in service with the TNI AU, thus decreasing operating cost. One does not, and requires extensive infrastructure building and retraining of not only aircrews but support personnel as well in order to reach IOC/FOC, thus increasing operating cost.

Feel free to make your own conclusions.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Coast Guard, thanks to original owner and uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kooppyyy

Nike said:


> Coast Guard, thanks to original owner and uploader
> 
> View attachment 659198
> View attachment 659199
> View attachment 659200
> View attachment 659201


Wahh pak Yeskill. gw yakin kalau beliau jadi Panglima TNI nggak akan ada tuh campur aduk loreng DPM dengan vest warna hitam, justru bisa2 helm team wendy jadi standar wkkwkwkwk


----------



## Nike




----------



## san.geuk

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2718125421843204





They have met, hope they can convincing each other agenda


----------



## ¿Por qué?

san.geuk said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2718125421843204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have met, hope they can convincing each other agenda



Met? I thought they only talked by phone


----------



## Nike

Army need more helicopters as several newly established squadron is need them the most. Blackhawk or Mi 17? As they needed a thing suitable for high altitude condition, the Mi 17 is not as advised as the Blackhawk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Army need more helicopters as several newly established squadron is need them the most. Blackhawk or Mi 17? As they needed a thing suitable for high altitude condition, the Mi 17 is not as advised as the Blackhawk


More bell 412epi.


----------



## Gundala

NEKONEKO said:


> More bell 412epi


yup


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Wonder if we could ask them to give us a waiver to proceed with our old 11 SU-35 deal with the Russians.


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Every one is in training

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> View attachment 659300


What is he doing there.



Nike said:


> Every one is in training
> 
> View attachment 659301
> View attachment 659302
> View attachment 659303
> View attachment 659304
> View attachment 659305
> View attachment 659306


Our sub training facility only to learn how to use the console? How about other exercise such as escaping from sub via torpedo tube, fire and leak etc.


----------



## umigami

¿Por qué? said:


> Wonder if we could ask them to give us a waiver to proceed with our old 11 SU-35 deal with the Russians.


Just forget it dude


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Nike

*Prabowo Tiba-Tiba Blusukan ke Bekasi, Ada Apa Ya?*
Muhammad Iqbal, CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

06 August 2020 13:28





Foto: Menhan kunjungi perusahaan galangan kapal di Babelan, Bekasi, Rabu (5/8/2020) (Dokumentasi Kemenhan)




*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto melakukan kunjungan kerja ke PT Tesco Indomaritim di Kecamatan Babelan, Kabupaten Bekasi, Jawa Barat, Rabu (5/8/2020). PT Tesco Indomaritim merupakan perusahaan galangan kapal swasta nasional yang juga termasuk dalam perusahaan industri strategis pertahanan dalam negeri.

"Melalui kunjungan ini, Menhan ingin melihat secara langsung kapasitas, kemampuan dan kesiapan industri pertahanan swasta salah satunya adalah PT Tesco Indomaritim dalam turut serta memenuhi kebutuhan alutsista TNI khususnya kapal perang," tulis laman resmi Kemenhan seperti dikutip _CNBC Indonesia,_ Kamis (6/8/2020).

"Pemenuhan Alutsista TNI memprioritaskan produksi industri pertahanan dalam negeri sesuai dengan Undang-Undang (UU) Nomor 16 Tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan, dalam upaya mewujudkan kemandirian industri pertahanan sekaligus mendorong pertumbuhan ekonomi nasional."

Dalam kunjungan itu, Prabowo didampingi Rektor Universitas Pertahanan Laksdya TNI Dr. A. Octavian, S.T., M.Sc., DESD dan Wakasal Laksda TNI Ahmadi Heri Purwono. Mereka disambut langsung oleh Direktur Utama PT Tesco Indomaritim Jamin Basuki.

*Baca:*
Ada Deal Prabowo-Erick di Balik Pencopotan Bos ASABRI


"Menhan berkesempatan berkeliling meninjau fasilitas produksi dan menerima penjelasan singkat beberapa produk kapal yang telah berhasil diproduksi PT Tesco Indomaritim," tulis laman resmi Kemenhan.

PT Tesco Indomaritim adalah perusahaan galangan kapal nasional mampu membuat kapal plat baja dan aluminium berkinerja tinggi yang ditenagai dengan sistem Waterjet atau sistem Propeller.

Galangan kapal yang terletak di Desa Muarabakti, Kecamatan Babelan, Kabupaten Bekasi ini produksi kapalnya selama ini telah digunakan secara baik di lingkungan TNI.

Beberapa kapal pesanan dari TNI AD telah dikerjakannya, yakni Kapal Cepat KMC Komando, termasuk TNI AL seperti Landing Craft Vehicle Personel 12 Meter, Fast Patrol Boat 28 Meter, Landing Carrier Utilities 24 Meter, KAL 28 meter, RFIB dan kapal pesanan TNI panjang 38 meter.

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...abowo-tiba-tiba-blusukan-ke-bekasi-ada-apa-ya

Suddenly i remember this one


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> *Prabowo Tiba-Tiba Blusukan ke Bekasi, Ada Apa Ya?*
> Muhammad Iqbal, CNBC Indonesia
> NEWS
> 
> 06 August 2020 13:28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Menhan kunjungi perusahaan galangan kapal di Babelan, Bekasi, Rabu (5/8/2020) (Dokumentasi Kemenhan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto melakukan kunjungan kerja ke PT Tesco Indomaritim di Kecamatan Babelan, Kabupaten Bekasi, Jawa Barat, Rabu (5/8/2020). PT Tesco Indomaritim merupakan perusahaan galangan kapal swasta nasional yang juga termasuk dalam perusahaan industri strategis pertahanan dalam negeri.
> 
> "Melalui kunjungan ini, Menhan ingin melihat secara langsung kapasitas, kemampuan dan kesiapan industri pertahanan swasta salah satunya adalah PT Tesco Indomaritim dalam turut serta memenuhi kebutuhan alutsista TNI khususnya kapal perang," tulis laman resmi Kemenhan seperti dikutip _CNBC Indonesia,_ Kamis (6/8/2020).
> 
> "Pemenuhan Alutsista TNI memprioritaskan produksi industri pertahanan dalam negeri sesuai dengan Undang-Undang (UU) Nomor 16 Tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan, dalam upaya mewujudkan kemandirian industri pertahanan sekaligus mendorong pertumbuhan ekonomi nasional."
> 
> Dalam kunjungan itu, Prabowo didampingi Rektor Universitas Pertahanan Laksdya TNI Dr. A. Octavian, S.T., M.Sc., DESD dan Wakasal Laksda TNI Ahmadi Heri Purwono. Mereka disambut langsung oleh Direktur Utama PT Tesco Indomaritim Jamin Basuki.
> 
> *Baca:*
> Ada Deal Prabowo-Erick di Balik Pencopotan Bos ASABRI
> 
> 
> "Menhan berkesempatan berkeliling meninjau fasilitas produksi dan menerima penjelasan singkat beberapa produk kapal yang telah berhasil diproduksi PT Tesco Indomaritim," tulis laman resmi Kemenhan.
> 
> PT Tesco Indomaritim adalah perusahaan galangan kapal nasional mampu membuat kapal plat baja dan aluminium berkinerja tinggi yang ditenagai dengan sistem Waterjet atau sistem Propeller.
> 
> Galangan kapal yang terletak di Desa Muarabakti, Kecamatan Babelan, Kabupaten Bekasi ini produksi kapalnya selama ini telah digunakan secara baik di lingkungan TNI.
> 
> Beberapa kapal pesanan dari TNI AD telah dikerjakannya, yakni Kapal Cepat KMC Komando, termasuk TNI AL seperti Landing Craft Vehicle Personel 12 Meter, Fast Patrol Boat 28 Meter, Landing Carrier Utilities 24 Meter, KAL 28 meter, RFIB dan kapal pesanan TNI panjang 38 meter.
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...abowo-tiba-tiba-blusukan-ke-bekasi-ada-apa-ya
> 
> Suddenly i remember this one
> 
> View attachment 659320


Are those missiles and vls really needed though?


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Are those missiles and vls really needed though?




Better they had space to fit them in the first place, like Singkies littoral mission vessels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> Are those missiles and vls really needed though?


A CAMM VLS isn't overkill on an enlarged OPV.

However, I am concerned on whether or not Tesco can produce combat vessels with sufficient quality and at a build rate that MenHan would be happy with. I would suggest that they partner with a foreign shipbuilder that PAL has not touched yet. Much like how Austal is partnering with a local partner in the Philippines to produce vessels for the PN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nike said:


> *Prabowo Tiba-Tiba Blusukan ke Bekasi, Ada Apa Ya?*
> Muhammad Iqbal, CNBC Indonesia
> NEWS
> 
> 06 August 2020 13:28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Menhan kunjungi perusahaan galangan kapal di Babelan, Bekasi, Rabu (5/8/2020) (Dokumentasi Kemenhan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto melakukan kunjungan kerja ke PT Tesco Indomaritim di Kecamatan Babelan, Kabupaten Bekasi, Jawa Barat, Rabu (5/8/2020). PT Tesco Indomaritim merupakan perusahaan galangan kapal swasta nasional yang juga termasuk dalam perusahaan industri strategis pertahanan dalam negeri.
> 
> "Melalui kunjungan ini, Menhan ingin melihat secara langsung kapasitas, kemampuan dan kesiapan industri pertahanan swasta salah satunya adalah PT Tesco Indomaritim dalam turut serta memenuhi kebutuhan alutsista TNI khususnya kapal perang," tulis laman resmi Kemenhan seperti dikutip _CNBC Indonesia,_ Kamis (6/8/2020).
> 
> "Pemenuhan Alutsista TNI memprioritaskan produksi industri pertahanan dalam negeri sesuai dengan Undang-Undang (UU) Nomor 16 Tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan, dalam upaya mewujudkan kemandirian industri pertahanan sekaligus mendorong pertumbuhan ekonomi nasional."
> 
> Dalam kunjungan itu, Prabowo didampingi Rektor Universitas Pertahanan Laksdya TNI Dr. A. Octavian, S.T., M.Sc., DESD dan Wakasal Laksda TNI Ahmadi Heri Purwono. Mereka disambut langsung oleh Direktur Utama PT Tesco Indomaritim Jamin Basuki.
> 
> *Baca:*
> Ada Deal Prabowo-Erick di Balik Pencopotan Bos ASABRI
> 
> 
> "Menhan berkesempatan berkeliling meninjau fasilitas produksi dan menerima penjelasan singkat beberapa produk kapal yang telah berhasil diproduksi PT Tesco Indomaritim," tulis laman resmi Kemenhan.
> 
> PT Tesco Indomaritim adalah perusahaan galangan kapal nasional mampu membuat kapal plat baja dan aluminium berkinerja tinggi yang ditenagai dengan sistem Waterjet atau sistem Propeller.
> 
> Galangan kapal yang terletak di Desa Muarabakti, Kecamatan Babelan, Kabupaten Bekasi ini produksi kapalnya selama ini telah digunakan secara baik di lingkungan TNI.
> 
> Beberapa kapal pesanan dari TNI AD telah dikerjakannya, yakni Kapal Cepat KMC Komando, termasuk TNI AL seperti Landing Craft Vehicle Personel 12 Meter, Fast Patrol Boat 28 Meter, Landing Carrier Utilities 24 Meter, KAL 28 meter, RFIB dan kapal pesanan TNI panjang 38 meter.
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...abowo-tiba-tiba-blusukan-ke-bekasi-ada-apa-ya
> 
> Suddenly i remember this one
> 
> View attachment 659320


I like that corvette/light frigate model, seems to be even better than Martadinata, if we could build 24 of these would be very formidable Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rayadipa

Nike said:


> *Prabowo Tiba-Tiba Blusukan ke Bekasi, Ada Apa Ya?*
> Muhammad Iqbal, CNBC Indonesia
> NEWS
> 
> 06 August 2020 13:28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Menhan kunjungi perusahaan galangan kapal di Babelan, Bekasi, Rabu (5/8/2020) (Dokumentasi Kemenhan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto melakukan kunjungan kerja ke PT Tesco Indomaritim di Kecamatan Babelan, Kabupaten Bekasi, Jawa Barat, Rabu (5/8/2020). PT Tesco Indomaritim merupakan perusahaan galangan kapal swasta nasional yang juga termasuk dalam perusahaan industri strategis pertahanan dalam negeri.
> 
> "Melalui kunjungan ini, Menhan ingin melihat secara langsung kapasitas, kemampuan dan kesiapan industri pertahanan swasta salah satunya adalah PT Tesco Indomaritim dalam turut serta memenuhi kebutuhan alutsista TNI khususnya kapal perang," tulis laman resmi Kemenhan seperti dikutip _CNBC Indonesia,_ Kamis (6/8/2020).
> 
> "Pemenuhan Alutsista TNI memprioritaskan produksi industri pertahanan dalam negeri sesuai dengan Undang-Undang (UU) Nomor 16 Tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan, dalam upaya mewujudkan kemandirian industri pertahanan sekaligus mendorong pertumbuhan ekonomi nasional."
> 
> Dalam kunjungan itu, Prabowo didampingi Rektor Universitas Pertahanan Laksdya TNI Dr. A. Octavian, S.T., M.Sc., DESD dan Wakasal Laksda TNI Ahmadi Heri Purwono. Mereka disambut langsung oleh Direktur Utama PT Tesco Indomaritim Jamin Basuki.
> 
> *Baca:*
> Ada Deal Prabowo-Erick di Balik Pencopotan Bos ASABRI
> 
> 
> "Menhan berkesempatan berkeliling meninjau fasilitas produksi dan menerima penjelasan singkat beberapa produk kapal yang telah berhasil diproduksi PT Tesco Indomaritim," tulis laman resmi Kemenhan.
> 
> PT Tesco Indomaritim adalah perusahaan galangan kapal nasional mampu membuat kapal plat baja dan aluminium berkinerja tinggi yang ditenagai dengan sistem Waterjet atau sistem Propeller.
> 
> Galangan kapal yang terletak di Desa Muarabakti, Kecamatan Babelan, Kabupaten Bekasi ini produksi kapalnya selama ini telah digunakan secara baik di lingkungan TNI.
> 
> Beberapa kapal pesanan dari TNI AD telah dikerjakannya, yakni Kapal Cepat KMC Komando, termasuk TNI AL seperti Landing Craft Vehicle Personel 12 Meter, Fast Patrol Boat 28 Meter, Landing Carrier Utilities 24 Meter, KAL 28 meter, RFIB dan kapal pesanan TNI panjang 38 meter.
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...abowo-tiba-tiba-blusukan-ke-bekasi-ada-apa-ya
> 
> Suddenly i remember this one
> 
> View attachment 659320



Prabowo visit to Tesco, seem like they're building an USV

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chestnut

HellFireIndo said:


> I like that corvette/light frigate model, seems to be even better than Martadinata, if we could build 24 of these would be very formidable Navy


You should have an OPV with CAMM doing general AAW duties and Exocet *OR *the Naval Strike Missile for ASuW.

And then you should have Frigates armed with the CAMM + ASTER for dedicated AAW duties and Exocet *OR *the Naval Strike Missile for ASuW.

Maybe in a couple of years when MBDA finally decides to integrate the ASROC onto the SYLVER series, we would be able to have ASW capabilities that doesn't require helos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Rayadipa said:


> Prabowo visit to Tesco, seem like they're building an USV
> View attachment 659323
> View attachment 659324
> View attachment 659325


dont miss the big hull on the background , that's their own version of KCR-60 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Chestnut said:


> You should have an OPV with CAMM doing general AAW duties and Exocet *OR *the Naval Strike Missile for ASuW.
> 
> And then you should have Frigates armed with the CAMM + ASTER for dedicated AAW duties and Exocet *OR *the Naval Strike Missile for ASuW.
> 
> Maybe in a couple of years when MBDA finally decides to integrate the ASROC onto the SYLVER series, we would be able to have ASW capabilities that doesn't require helos.


This is literally British Navy's plan


----------



## Chestnut

Alman:
"WE SIGNED AN LOI WITH FRANCE! FRENCH PRIMES WILL NOW COOPERATE WITH MENHAN TO TAILOR THEIR PRODUCTS TO INDONESIAN REQUIREMENTS! MARCHONS, VIVA LA FRANCE!!"
Also Alman:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291172184203894792
>mfw






I'm not even sorry.


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> You should have an OPV with CAMM doing general AAW duties and Exocet *OR *the Naval Strike Missile for ASuW.
> 
> And then you should have Frigates armed with the CAMM + ASTER for dedicated AAW duties and Exocet *OR *the Naval Strike Missile for ASuW.
> 
> Maybe in a couple of years when MBDA finally decides to integrate the ASROC onto the SYLVER series, we would be able to have ASW capabilities that doesn't require helos.



Should taking MILAS instead and otomat mk2e package


----------



## Chestnut

The MILAS unfortunately is not a VLS capable missile. It's going to take up space that should otherwise be taken up by AShM's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aghost132483

Raduga said:


> dont miss the big hull on the background , that's their own version of KCR-60 .



Interesting, anybody have the rendering picture? because as far as I know KCR 60 model only from PT. PAL


----------



## initial_d

ga ada yg tertarik ma Gabriel V ya


----------



## Alex898

initial_d said:


> ga ada yg tertarik ma Gabriel V ya


you want to be called haram or Kafir ?


----------



## initial_d

Alex898 said:


> you want to be called haram or Kafir ?


we can say we bought it from Phillipine


----------



## Nike

initial_d said:


> we can say we bought it from Phillipine



Singapore right now their makelar


----------



## Gundala

initial_d said:


> ga ada yg tertarik ma Gabriel V ya


Me!!  I even think we should modify our F16 the same as IAF did. And I also supporting the thought of one of my favourite person Alm.Gus Dur who tried to open trade to them.
Btw hows their missiles price compare to MBDA?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Gundala said:


> Me!!  I even think we should modify our F16 the same as IAF did. And I also supporting the thought of one of my favourite person Alm.Gus Dur who tried to open trade to them.
> Btw hows their missiles price compare to MBDA?


Masih ada ga tu kantor perwakilan dagang barang haram di kuningan


----------



## Chestnut

Gundala said:


> Me!!  I even think we should modify our F16 the same as IAF did. And I also supporting the thought of one of my favourite person Alm.Gus Dur who tried to open trade to them.
> Btw hows their missiles price compare to MBDA?


WAAAAAAAYYYYYY cheaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

We should take opportunity of the facts Singapore right now working with Israel as their products distributor in Aspac region. There is many instances Israel weapons products is quite top notch and very affordable (lingering with the fact Israel itself is not blessed with many funds to begin with so they must find cheaper yet effective solution in accordance for their conditions). 

And it's not like the Army, Air Force and Navy reluctance to use them, in facts they are quite like it for the effectiveness and robustness.


----------



## Alex898

Gundala said:


> Me!!  I even think we should modify our F16 the same as IAF did. And I also supporting the thought of one of my favourite person Alm.Gus Dur who tried to open trade to them.
> Btw hows their missiles price compare to MBDA?


https://corporalfrisk.com/2018/07/16/a-further-look-at-the-gabriel-5/
622 million USD for 112 active missile, adn 8 for exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alex898

Nike said:


> We should take opportunity of the facts Singapore right now working with Israel as their products distributor in Aspac region. There is many instances Israel weapons products is quite top notch and very affordable (lingering with the fact Israel itself is not blessed with many funds to begin with so they must find cheaper yet effective solution in accordance for their conditions).
> 
> And it's not like the Army, Air Force and Navy reluctance to use them, in facts they are quite like it for the effectiveness and robustness.


i actually like the barak 8, if somehow we want to buy it, just buy it from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Babcock completes Type 31 whole ship preliminary design review*


The Ministry of Defence's Type 31 frigate programme has passed a significant milestone in its development, with a comprehensive review of the ship’s design having been completed.
*Follow Navy Recognition on Google News at this link*

*




Rendering of the Royal Navy’s new Type 31 general purpose frigate. (Picture source: Babcock)*

What is known as the Whole Ship Preliminary Design Review (WSPDR) was completed, virtually, by 15 experts during ten days of scrutiny, which provided a key indicator of the compliance, maturity and engineering risk in proceeding to the next Detailed Design phase.

The WSPDR was carried out virtually over a period of ten days by an independent board to review the design and quiz the engineering team. Contributors from the British Ministry of Defence also attended the event.

The independent board were impressed with the rate of progress made since contract award in November 2019, and the level of technical maturity of the design. The Engineering team in particular, and all contributors to the successful WSPDR, are to be commended for their efforts.

Progress on the Type 31 programme continues at pace. Babcock’s Rosyth facility has seen significant investment in the last decade and is embarking on a new era of digitising facilities and systems to bring advancements and efficiencies into the manufacturing, build and assembly process for the frigates. This includes the installation of additional Advanced Manufacturing capability and the construction of a new assembly hall capable of housing two Type 31 frigates. Groundbreaking for the new hall took place in April, signalling the commencement of the civil works programme.

*




The new assembly hall for the Type 31 frigates. (Picture source: Babcock)*

*About Babcock Type 31 frigates:*

The Type 31 (Arrowhead 140) will offer the Royal Navy a new class of ship with a proven ability to deliver a range of peacekeeping, humanitarian and warfighting capabilities whilst offering communities and supply chains throughout the UK a wide range of economic and employment opportunities.

Arrowhead 140 will offer the Royal Navy a new class of ship with a proven ability to deliver a range of peacekeeping, humanitarian and warfighting capabilities whilst offering communities and supply chains throughout the UK a wide range of economic and employment opportunities. Arrowhead 140 is based on the proven Iver Huitfeldt-class of a frigate of the Royal Danish Navy, designed by OMT, and adapted to Royal Navy requirement by Babcock and BMT. Thales will supply the combat management system of Type 31.

*



Rendering of the Royal Navy’s new Type 31 general purpose frigate. (Picture source: Babcock)*

*General characteristics:*

Type 31 is a general-purpose frigate with a displacement of 5700 tonnes and a length of 138.7 m (455 ft). The ship is equipped with 4 x Rolls Royce/MTU 20V 8000 M71 (8.2-MW) diesel engines, 4 x Rolls Royce/MTU 16V 2000 M41B (900kW) generators, a MAN Alpha VBS Mk 5 CP propeller, two shafts and a CODAD. It can reach the maximum speed of 28 knots and has an endurance of 9,000 nautical miles.

The armament of the ship comprises VLS Sea Ceptor anti-air missiles, 1x57 mm Mk 110 main gun and 2x40mm Mk 4 secondary guns. Sensors and processing systems onboard are the TACTICOS combat management system, Thales NS110 3D radar, SharpEye navigation radar, 2 Mirador Mk2 EOS and the Vigile-D ESM.

The frigate can accommodate an 80-100 crew, 1 × Wildcat or 1 × Merlin, 6 TEUs and 4 boat bays for RHIBs and USVs/UUVs. The ship is also fitted with a helicopter hangar and a flight deck.

*



Rendering of the Royal Navy’s new Type 31 general purpose frigate. (Picture source: Babcock/savetheroyalnavy)*

https://www.navyrecognition.com/ind...-31-whole-ship-preliminary-design-review.html

IMHO, with more Itver Class derivative on the pipeline it will be good for future development of the class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Chestnut said:


> WAAAAAAAYYYYYY cheaper


Dang man, more reason for us to get them. Since Nike said as Sing is now their agent, including AshM they are trying to develop together (correct me if Im wrong) it prolly abit easier now to get them? Just rename those missile to something else  

I mean look at China with their J-10 where rumour flying around they got the base design from Israel and they also helped them develop it. Idk man, the way China progressing pace with their indigenous AESA radar is simply to good to be true if they dont have someone else helping them. Even if they steal the blueprint but the software and coding need to be there as well. And the fastest way to do it is simply buy the technology if you have the money. Even KFX is working with them (avionic), and it would be funny if somehow IFX also using the same avionic as KFX 

As for the type 31 - good for them. I just hope our Iver deal wont end up like all the proyek strategis we had such as military satelite, Changbogo, KFX, national data link. I mean the project goal is good but as regime changes those project turned out to be somewhat disappointmen. From the smell of corruption/bad deal/improper planning etc. For some reason we often going back to where we started.


----------



## Chestnut

Gundala said:


> Since Nike said as Sing is now their agent, including AshM they are trying to develop together (correct me if Im wrong) it prolly abit easier now to get them?


If only that were the case when it comes to Israeli stuff my dude.


----------



## kooppyyy

Marine corps' LRAC 89, a bit of rarity to see it in the wild these days. I guess the 2nd Mar Brigade haven't got their RPG 7 yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gondes




----------



## Nike

gondes said:


>


Your pic can't be seen


----------



## Ruhnama

kooppyyy said:


> Marine corps' LRAC 89, a bit of rarity to see it in the wild these days. I guess the 2nd Mar Brigade haven't got their RPG 7 yet?


Lho, lrac 89 also used by marine? So carl gustavv used by army?


----------



## Kansel

If u guys don't know, Boeing actually already offered us Harpoon from a long time ago

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Apparently Nasaams has been arrived

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Lasa-X

Kansel said:


> If u guys don't know, Boeing actually already offered us Harpoon from a long time ago
> 
> View attachment 659445


Too bad no UGM version yah


----------



## gondes

Nike said:


> Your pic can't be seen








Sorry... anyone knows how's the progress of our MEF? Seems still long way to go.. if we look at Ideal Posture needs... there is still big gap..


----------



## Azull

Nike said:


> Apparently Nasaams has been arrived
> 
> View attachment 659446
> View attachment 659447


Wow, ready for setup and deployment? Too bad the missile isnt here yet


----------



## joesatriyono

Nike said:


> Apparently Nasaams has been arrived
> 
> View attachment 659446
> View attachment 659447



ah finally.
any further info on this?


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Apparently Nasaams has been arrived
> 
> View attachment 659446
> View attachment 659447


is the launcher and their carrier already here too ? if i remember someone told me that ,the norwegian delegation still can't go here for formal "serah terima" event , due to covid-19 situation .

i kinda wonder what kind of missile transfer of technology kongsberg give to us.


----------



## Nike

Seem serious?





K2 Black Panther Main Battle Tank

South Korea’s locally-made 1500 HP engine for its K2 battle tank is ready for launch and could be exported to the Middle East and Europe.

Developed by the government’s Agency for Defence Development (ADD), the 1500 horsepower powertrain is the third such product in the world after Germany and the United States, Wang Jung-hong, chief of South Korean Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA), revealed in an interview with Korea Herald earlier this week.

“Some rules have hampered a product launch, but we’ve cleared that up now,” he said, noting the agency was eyeing countries in Europe and the Middle East as potential customers for the locally manufactured component.





German MTU MT-883 V-12

*The engine will form the basis for the powerplant of Turkey’s Altay main battle tank (MBT) and the progress on the engine should be good news for Turkey’s defence industry directorate which is planning to manufacture over 500 tanks and is also talking to Indonesia to export these machines.*

Poland is another likely customer for these engines. In January 2020, local reports stated that the Polish government was looking to place an order for 800 K2 MBTs from Hyundai Rotem.

South Korea has a domestically assembled modified Abrams tank, the K1. It is powered by a diesel, rather than a gas turbine engine.






Turkey's Altay Main battle tank prototype

Since Seoul owns very little of the technology behind the K1, it set out to develop the K2 Black Panther, taking inspiration from technology worldwide, in order to be able to export the machines.

From France, South Korea adopted its own version of the Leclerc’s autoloader besides incorporating Thales fire control system. From Germany, the country developed its own version of the Rheinmetall 120-millimeter L55 gun and looked into MTU-890 V12 diesel 1,500 horsepower engine. According to a report by National Interest, domestically designed engine has slightly worse acceleration versus the MTU — 0–32kmph at nearly eight seconds, up from seven seconds. The first 100 K2s produced will have MTU engines and successive batches will sport Korean engines.

https://www.defenseworld.net/news/2...e_Ready_for_Launch__Eyes_Exports#.Xy0Ae54zZPY


----------



## Fl0gger

itu G wagon sisi pintu kanan bawah ada semacam noda semoga bukan karat karena pengiriman lewat laut cmiiw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Seem serious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K2 Black Panther Main Battle Tank
> 
> South Korea’s locally-made 1500 HP engine for its K2 battle tank is ready for launch and could be exported to the Middle East and Europe.
> 
> Developed by the government’s Agency for Defence Development (ADD), the 1500 horsepower powertrain is the third such product in the world after Germany and the United States, Wang Jung-hong, chief of South Korean Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA), revealed in an interview with Korea Herald earlier this week.
> 
> “Some rules have hampered a product launch, but we’ve cleared that up now,” he said, noting the agency was eyeing countries in Europe and the Middle East as potential customers for the locally manufactured component.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German MTU MT-883 V-12
> 
> *The engine will form the basis for the powerplant of Turkey’s Altay main battle tank (MBT) and the progress on the engine should be good news for Turkey’s defence industry directorate which is planning to manufacture over 500 tanks and is also talking to Indonesia to export these machines.*
> 
> Poland is another likely customer for these engines. In January 2020, local reports stated that the Polish government was looking to place an order for 800 K2 MBTs from Hyundai Rotem.
> 
> South Korea has a domestically assembled modified Abrams tank, the K1. It is powered by a diesel, rather than a gas turbine engine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey's Altay Main battle tank prototype
> 
> Since Seoul owns very little of the technology behind the K1, it set out to develop the K2 Black Panther, taking inspiration from technology worldwide, in order to be able to export the machines.
> 
> From France, South Korea adopted its own version of the Leclerc’s autoloader besides incorporating Thales fire control system. From Germany, the country developed its own version of the Rheinmetall 120-millimeter L55 gun and looked into MTU-890 V12 diesel 1,500 horsepower engine. According to a report by National Interest, domestically designed engine has slightly worse acceleration versus the MTU — 0–32kmph at nearly eight seconds, up from seven seconds. The first 100 K2s produced will have MTU engines and successive batches will sport Korean engines.
> 
> https://www.defenseworld.net/news/2...e_Ready_for_Launch__Eyes_Exports#.Xy0Ae54zZPY


No, the South Korean participation fell through.

The most recent news was that Otokar was considering making the domestic engine for it developed from a commercial bus engine.

https://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/otokar-mulls-making-of-domestic-electric-tank-18494

Any Turkish project that involved Germany or the United States has pretty much grounded to a halt thanks to Erdogan. It will be years until they would be able to fix the issues as you can't simply slap on an existing engine from say Ukraine and expect it to work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Regarding the MBT news, no need to get serious on that. Apparently Army has no intention anymore to acquire additional MBT, instead they went for Air Cavalery. Perhaps there will be change of plan in the future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

^can confirm that's what the head of PUSENKAV told me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

As a military outsider, can someone explain what air cavalery mean? Helicopters?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Rotary wing gun ship I believe, aren't we currently in talk with the US for more gun ship.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Logam42 said:


> As a military outsider, can someone explain what air cavalery mean? Helicopters?


Attack chopper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

NEKONEKO said:


> Rotary wing gun ship I believe, aren't we currently in talk with the US for more gun ship.





GraveDigger388 said:


> Attack chopper.


No that's not quite it. A part of the concept but not the concept itself.



Logam42 said:


> As a military outsider, can someone explain what air cavalery mean? Helicopters?


Air cavalry is another word used for air assault. Essentially it is rapid mobility, firepower enhancement, and combat support of light infantry through the use of rotary wing assets (helicopters). A modern example would be the 101st Airborne Division, where their infantrymen (along with sling-loaded light vehicles) are carried into battle using Blackhawks and Chinooks with Apaches supporting them.

The key to having a good air assault unit is having organic aviation assets attached to the individual infantry units. As in, every KOSTRAD division having its own organic Combat Aviation Brigade permanently under them, instead of having to requisition aviation assets from PUSPENERBAD.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GraveDigger388

Chestnut said:


> No that's not quite it. A part of the concept but not the concept itself.
> 
> 
> Air cavalry is another word used for air assault. Essentially it is rapid mobility, firepower enhancement, and combat support of light infantry through the use of rotary wing assets (helicopters). A modern example would be the 101st Airborne Division, where their infantrymen (along with sling-loaded light vehicles) are carried into battle using Blackhawks and Chinooks with Apaches supporting them.
> 
> *The key to having a good air assault unit is having organic aviation assets attached to the individual infantry units. As in, every KOSTRAD division having its own organic Combat Aviation Brigade permanently under them, instead of having to requisition aviation assets from PUSPENERBAD.*



This is the ideal air mobility unit formation that I have in mind.


----------



## Figaro

Are these Indonesian CH-4s? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291833915464912902

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Figaro said:


> Are these Indonesian CH-4s?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291833915464912902


Yes.


----------



## mandala

Figaro said:


> Are these Indonesian CH-4s?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291833915464912902


If these drones are indeed ours how many did we actually ordered. I counted 9 units in this pic.


----------



## Nike

Kopaska during night training

Pics credits to original owner

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

mandala said:


> If these drones are indeed ours how many did we actually ordered. I counted 9 units in this pic.



We only buy 4, as far as I know 2 have already been delivered. So from those CH4 drones, only 2 that will be for Indonesia. That picture is definately taken in China and I think they are doing test flight before 2 of those drone are delivered to Indonesia.


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Logam42

Chestnut said:


> No that's not quite it. A part of the concept but not the concept itself.
> 
> 
> Air cavalry is another word used for air assault. Essentially it is rapid mobility, firepower enhancement, and combat support of light infantry through the use of rotary wing assets (helicopters). A modern example would be the 101st Airborne Division, where their infantrymen (along with sling-loaded light vehicles) are carried into battle using Blackhawks and Chinooks with Apaches supporting them.
> 
> The key to having a good air assault unit is having organic aviation assets attached to the individual infantry units. As in, every KOSTRAD division having its own organic Combat Aviation Brigade permanently under them, instead of having to requisition aviation assets from PUSPENERBAD.



Thank you very much! From the way you word it, currently Kostrad does not have air units organically attached to it?


----------



## Raduga

rare footage of arhanud Ground Master 200









Photo from Yon Arhanudse 15 member

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Raduga

Indonesia Delegation infront of Mbombe 8x8 APC




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=660234964699968











Probably regarding this :
http://paramountgroup.com/media/new...ndad-collaborate-on-armoured-vehicle-systems/
https://www.army-technology.com/news/paramount-pindad-armoured-vehicles/
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## san.geuk

https://m.bisnis.com/amp/read/20200808/12/1276713/wah-325-tka-china-masuk-bintan-hari-ini

325 for special purpose expert only? We should keep our eye on them


----------



## nametag

Kansel said:


> Regarding the MBT news, no need to get serious on that. Apparently Army has no intention anymore to acquire additional MBT, instead they went for Air Cavalery. Perhaps there will be change of plan in the future


MBT and Attack chopper/air cavalry should be complementary not substitution product. IMHO Air cavalry could not, and should not replace armored unit. Vice versa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## nametag

Figaro said:


> Are these Indonesian CH-4s?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291833915464912902



Are those bad reputation and complaint about CH-4 from other users (Jordan, Iraq, etc) really true? Should took US/Kosher product IMHO. I still don't understand why we choose this one.


----------



## Nike

https://www.instagram.com/tv/CDdGrUThgxV/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet


----------



## Azull

Raduga said:


> Indonesia Delegation infront of Mbombe 8x8 APC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=660234964699968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably regarding this :
> http://paramountgroup.com/media/new...ndad-collaborate-on-armoured-vehicle-systems/
> https://www.army-technology.com/news/paramount-pindad-armoured-vehicles/
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The MOU between SA Paramount and PT. PINDAD Has been signed since nov 2019. So many MOU for 8x8. As of now there's news that indonesia already signed contract for 18-20 pandur II 8x8 for about $80mil.

https://www.airspace-review.com/201...ndad-untuk-batalyon-infanteri-mekanis-tni-ad/


----------



## NEKONEKO

nametag said:


> MBT and Attack chopper/air cavalry should be complementary not substitution product. IMHO Air cavalry could not, and should not replace armored unit. Vice versa.


They got priorities, also TNI are still buying MMWT for their armored unit.
The number of our gunship is *too low*.


----------



## Kansel

NEKONEKO said:


> They got priorities, also TNI are still buying MMWT for their armored unit.
> The number of our gunship is *too low*.


Gotta say there's actually no plan to procure kaplan in this 4 years


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Gotta say there's actually no plan to procure kaplan in this 4 years


ahhhh , now the kabar burung become even more clearer.


----------



## Nike

Bathrust class generals purpose Corvettes, RI Hang Toeah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

They are using 12 pounder class Naval Cannon as the main gun, seeing several hispano Suiza 20mm AA gun and look like there is Bofors 40 mm Cannon

And the Naval crew uniform itself quite interesting though, most of ranks and file sailor using IJN style uniform and helmet and there is Allied style uniform too


----------



## Gundala

Kansel said:


> Gotta say there's actually no plan to procure kaplan in this 4 years


4 years? I wonder why after all those celebrations and publication? 
We even name it Harimau, we should buy at least 12 so Pindad can market it easily overseas as proven design or so. Tho honestly idk much about Harimau pricing and spec compare to its competitor, as like can it compete with other MMWT. Jgn sampe harimau senasib kyk senapan komodo...


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> Gotta say there's actually no plan to procure kaplan in this 4 years





Raduga said:


> ahhhh , now the kabar burung become even more clearer.





Gundala said:


> 4 years? I wonder why after all those celebrations and publication?
> We even name it Harimau, we should buy at least 12 so Pindad can market it easily overseas as proven design or so. Tho honestly idk much about Harimau pricing and spec compare to its competitor, as like can it compete with other MMWT. Jgn sampe harimau senasib kyk senapan komodo...


Like I said before, the Army (specifically PUSENKAV) simply does not want it.


----------



## Gundala

Chestnut said:


> Like I said before, the Army (specifically PUSENKAV) simply does not want it


Question is why they dont want it and why we even try to make it in a first place? I just worry its not about priority or spectech, but more to something silly. It happened to our Changbogo where there are some rumour flying around that its ga cocok sama kebutuhan, too expensive etc. Then we go to KFX where rumour flying around that AU reluctant to get them when its ready for the reason of being block 1 etc (they need proven design) or suspected to be mediocare when it enter the mass production stage. Dont forget about Sigma where it being hold for review on the 2nd ship out of the four being planned. I mean seriously? 

Remind me of Albert Einstein: "doing things over and over again but expecting different result" 

We need to be more transparent on each of those project so those kinda of things wont happen again. I know its hard to quantify the value of ToT, in fact this is one of the issue where often wrongly accused as corruption or it can be a good place to doing project mark up.


----------



## Chestnut

Among other things the PUSENKAV commander told me was how: 

1.) The vehicle is rear heavy, so the vehicle moves with the elevated up by a few centimeters, limiting the driver's vision. 
2.) It has too high of a profile. 
3.) The turret is outclassed in firepower. 
4.) The Army in unwilling to spend million-billions for what they see as only a marginal improvement over vehicles that they currently operate.

Like I said before, the Kaplan MT is more of a political project than an actual project born out of requirement by the Army. From the tone of his voice, the PUSENKAV commander implies that Pindad either did not consult them at all or only took basic inputs during the entire design process.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gaman

Chestnut said:


> ...From the tone of his voice, the PUSENKAV commander implies that Pindad either did not consult them at all or only took basic inputs during the entire design process.



*How come in this serious related matter, Pindad did not consult to Pussenkav at all ???* 

I mean how hard to coordinate and synergize each other ?! Hope not 'bout sectoral ego I presumed.


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fl0gger

kalau ada yang bilang ga kordinasi sama kaveleri dlm proses pembuatan harimau itu salah besar. mulai dr tahap spesifikasi sampai design dan testing mereka (kav) ikut involved. mindset bagus leo dr harimau kemudian mending beli leo dari pada harimau itu yang salah karena leo dan harimau ga bisa di bandingin apel ke apel ga on par beda kelas pula beda tupoksi nya maklum doktrin kav kelamaan pake scorpi sekali pegang mbt semua di samaain seperti istilah track vichle = tank nah mind set seperti itulah yg di manfaat kan oleh pihak tertentu kemudian di jadikan klaim yg saya rasa sepihak juga bahwa kav or pusenkav ga mau harimau..tapi bila dikatakan keputusan pembuatan harimau sarat politik juga gasalah cb pemirsa dan nitizen sekalian kilas balik saja bagaimana riwayat asal mula dan ide awal pembuatan medium tank jangan setengah atau dpt berita sepotong langsung di amin kan saja agar berat ilmu nya ga timpang regard

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## afiq0110

Chestnut said:


> Among other things the PUSENKAV commander told me was how:
> 
> 1.) The vehicle is rear heavy, so the vehicle moves with the elevated up by a few centimeters, limiting the driver's vision.
> 2.) It has too high of a profile.
> 3.) The turret is outclassed in firepower.
> 4.) The Army in unwilling to spend million-billions for what they see as only a marginal improvement over vehicles that they currently operate.
> 
> Like I said before, the Kaplan MT is more of a political project than an actual project born out of requirement by the Army. From the tone of his voice, the PUSENKAV commander implies that Pindad either did not consult them at all or only took basic inputs during the entire design process.



As I recall, some of our member knew Windy Pratama, one of Pindad engineer... Can we pass on the news to him... Minor design flaw is common in building things... It can be fix, hopefully...

The most important principle is producing our own war machine... Whether it is using small amount of local components or bigger amount of it... We must produce it our selves, use it our selves, and hopefully, later in another batch, on another design we can fix the flaw and make the perfect design...

I hope the Puskenkav is willing to bear the burden for the first batch... And corporate more with Pindad...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Gaman said:


> *How come in this serious related matter, Pindad did not consult to Pussenkav at all ???*
> 
> I mean how hard to coordinate and synergize each other ?! Hope not 'bout sectoral ego I presumed.


I mean, I wish I can tell you that it wasn't the case, but in reality it really has more to do with politics than actual army requirements.


----------



## Chestnut

afiq0110 said:


> I hope the Puskenkav is willing to bear the burden for the first batch... And corporate more with Pindad...


They're not. They would rather the money be used to upgrade the remaining Leopards to full capability than investing into a new platform. They don't want to be forced into adopting a platform they had no requirement with at the beginning like the Marders that came with the Leopard 2's.


----------



## umigami

Pindad mulai laksanakan produksi massal tank Harimau
So this is a lie?


----------



## Azull

umigami said:


> Pindad mulai laksanakan produksi massal tank Harimau
> So this is a lie?


I dont think thats the case as the contract for 18 MMWT for about $215 mil has already been signed according to the source below. Chestnut was only saying that the Pussenkav is reluctant to accept it due to some deficiencies which he pointed out earlier.

https://www.airspace-review.com/201...ndad-untuk-batalyon-infanteri-mekanis-tni-ad/


----------



## afiq0110

Chestnut said:


> They're not. They would rather the money be used to upgrade the remaining Leopards to full capability than investing into a new platform. They don't want to be forced into adopting a platform they had no requirement with at the beginning like the Marders that came with the Leopard 2's.



Does it means that they don't include medium weight tanks in their war doctrine ?

If the medium tanks use higher caliber will they adopt it ?


----------



## afiq0110

Chestnut said:


> They're not. They would rather the money be used to upgrade the remaining Leopards to full capability than investing into a new platform. They don't want to be forced into adopting a platform they had no requirement with at the beginning like the Marders that came with the Leopard 2's.



The army, in this case Puskenkav and the industry, Pindad must sit down and talk about the future engagement....

The Puskenkav must give the detail plan of what vehicle they need to have, what is the role of the vehicle in their war doctrine... And Pindad muat adopt the plan as fully as possible

And the ministry of defence must act as the middle man, the supervisor to make each part keeping their role and to force each part to stick to the plan


----------



## Nike

afiq0110 said:


> Does it means that they don't include medium weight tanks in their war doctrine ?
> 
> If the medium tanks use higher caliber will they adopt it ?



Don't know, if it is me better to invest more on true MBT, even licensed production from derivative of T 72 like M84 Degman is more better compared to Kaplan. But hey the experience to design armor is invaluable and cost us no arm and legs like building fighter.


----------



## Ruhnama

Chestnut said:


> Like I said before, the Army (specifically PUSENKAV) simply does not want it.


Ah the user


umigami said:


> Pindad mulai laksanakan produksi massal tank Harimau
> So this is a lie?


Cuman 18 kan yg jdi gatau next continue to use it or not

U214 with turkey is it right?



Nike said:


> View attachment 659963


Bukan mau sara, but armed force or police member from eastern indonesia look badass and tough


Nike said:


> They are using 12 pounder class Naval Cannon as the main gun, seeing several hispano Suiza 20mm AA gun and look like there is Bofors 40 mm Cannon
> 
> And the Naval crew uniform itself quite interesting though, most of ranks and file sailor using IJN style uniform and helmet and there is Allied style uniform too


Sailor uniform likely not changed till now, the officer likely use khaki uniform like USN in pacifics. The helmet maybe i see they use dutch ww2 helmet (like the back flap to protech wearer from cut/ sharp weapon, this feature only used in KNIL helmet not use in dutch army in europe because in here more swordfighting vs guerillas happen)

Likely it is oerlikon 20 mm from mag, amd the gun shield also the shoulder rest

Cmiiw

Eh RI Hang Tuah tenggelem kan ya gara2 pernmnesta? Pemberontak lvl yahud punya pespur. LTTE kalah wkwkwk


----------



## afiq0110

Nike said:


> Don't know, if it is me better to invest more on true MBT, even licensed production from derivative of T 72 like M84 Degman is more better compared to Kaplan. But hey the experience to design armor is invaluable and cost us no arm and legs like building fighter.



I am agree with producing it by our own... Whether it is licensedly produce... Or co develop... Built it, and built it now... Order it, use it... If that doesn't work either, then replace the Commander incharge...

I am sick of our habit in kept on buying things rather than try to build it ourselves...

Despite the fact that we do have a necessity to fulfill our lack of armaments immediately... if we can manage to produce it, than we must give it a go

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> U214 with turkey is it right?


No


----------



## nametag

Gundala said:


> 4 years? I wonder why after all those celebrations and publication?
> We even name it Harimau, we should buy at least 12 so Pindad can market it easily overseas as proven design or so. Tho honestly idk much about Harimau pricing and spec compare to its competitor, as like can it compete with other MMWT. Jgn sampe harimau senasib kyk senapan komodo...



It's ironic and funny how kaplan and kfx was being touted and publicized as the achievement of this government during it's early term with so much hype and media coverage, but when the producer send the bill suddenly they change the narration. Meanwhile Singapore without any rhetoric quietly added their Leopard 2 to more than 200 unit and upgraded those unit with new optronics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fl0gger

beda rezim beda kebijakan dan bukan rahasia bahwa rezim terdahulu sangat bertentangan dgn rezim saat ini jd asal ga sama sama kemaren adalah bagus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

*Pesawat Tempur TNI AU Tergelincir di Lanud Madiun*
Total lost?


----------



## Nike

no lah, only slipping


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> But hey the experience to design armor is invaluable and cost us no arm and legs like building


They could use the experience to make other type of armored tracked vehicle.

I hope krakatau steel can develop the armor.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> They could use the experience to make other type of armored tracked vehicle.
> 
> I hope krakatau steel can develop the armor.



Well i though to build and design an heavy vehicles should be done by us. Including to license producing the Cannon and turret system along with Engine and transmission. We got many automotive human resource pools here, many with experience to assemble and build tracked commerce vehicles and maintain them.

And different from KFX IFX program, PT PINDAD had doing their home work step by step, starting from refurbish old APC and designing their own tracked vehicles.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Including to license producing the Cannon and turret system along with Engine and transmission


For this one to be worth it we need to order the said vehicle in large number, but I am not confident with that commitment.


----------



## Kansel

Fl0gger said:


> beda rezim beda kebijakan dan bukan rahasia bahwa rezim terdahulu sangat bertentangan dgn rezim saat ini jd asal ga sama sama kemaren adalah bagus


Because current regime focused on medium calibre vehicle ranged from 40-57 mm, air cavalery unit, UGV&UCGV unit which i thought was far more visionary and logical looking at future threat n potential

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Don't know, if it is me better to invest more on true MBT, even licensed production from derivative of T 72 like M84 Degman is more better compared to Kaplan. But hey the experience to design armor is invaluable and cost us no arm and legs like building fighter.


Tbh I feel that the Army would like it better if they had a competition similar to how Philippines had with their Medium Tank competition. That or if they up-gun it to say, the Oto Melara 120mm.


----------



## Fl0gger

Kansel said:


> Because current regime focused on medium calibre vehicle ranged from 40-57 mm, air cavalery unit, UGV&UCGV unit which i thought was far more visionary and logical looking at future threat n potential


kl secara doktrin iya yg saya maksud di atas adalah secara politik nya. kesinambungan dalam perencanaan agar rencana yang di rancang bisa terus berjalan itu juga penting kl kemudian dlm perjalanan rencana itu di tambahkan agar lebih baik saya rasa bukan masalah tetapi bilamana rencana itu kemudian tidak di lanjutkan dan atau di rubah dgn perencanaan yang lain akhir nya ya itu tni jd showroom lah logistic nightmare lah terus berputar demikian di sisi lain tetangga sebelah akan terus maju sementara kita jalan di t4 dan kalau saja MEF atau KFX / IFX ga berpayung hukum bisa jadi saat ini sudah mandeg dan berganti program yang lain kl MEF mereka masih melihat ada sela jd susah goyang kencang yg goyang kencang saat ini IFX saya harap anda paham yang saya maksud jd bukan hanya teknis nya tapi politik will nya regard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

I was talking to a Captain of the Army cavalry unit who's Leopards I was fixing and we got onto the topic of the Kaplan. We were just talking about stuff on how to make it better and I deadass just told him "Stop buying stuff from Cockerill as they up-charge their products since no one buys them, also buying Belgian weapons is a meme". Then I just WhatsApp him a brochure for Leonardo's HITFACT 120mm lmao.

https://www.leonardocompany.com/doc...ROCHURE_2018_HITFACT+MkII.PDF?t=1570110933888


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> No


So waht is this








Kaplan with hitfact 120 mm? It is good maybe if turks realy need "local" tank they will take it than their altay


----------



## Lasa-X

Chestnut said:


> I was talking to a Captain of the Army cavalry unit who's Leopards I was fixing and we got onto the topic of the Kaplan. We were just talking about stuff on how to make it better and I deadass just told him "Stop buying stuff from Cockerill as they up-charge their products since no one buys them, also buying Belgian weapons is a meme". Then I just WhatsApp him a brochure for Leonardo's HITFACT 120mm lmao.
> 
> https://www.leonardocompany.com/doc...ROCHURE_2018_HITFACT+MkII.PDF?t=1570110933888


Well I don't know about Cockerill up-charging but 1 thing for sure more products using Cockerill turrets rather than Hitfact.


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> I was talking to a Captain of the Army cavalry unit who's Leopards I was fixing and we got onto the topic of the Kaplan. We were just talking about stuff on how to make it better and I deadass just told him "Stop buying stuff from Cockerill as they up-charge their products since no one buys them, also buying Belgian weapons is a meme". Then I just WhatsApp him a brochure for Leonardo's HITFACT 120mm lmao.
> 
> https://www.leonardocompany.com/doc...ROCHURE_2018_HITFACT+MkII.PDF?t=1570110933888


How about rear heavy problem?
Are suggesting to put heavier turret to balance it?
And hitfact gun elevation is so limited..


----------



## Chestnut

Lasa-X said:


> Well I don't know about Cockerill up-charging but 1 thing for sure more products using Cockerill turrets rather than Hitfact.


More *CONCEPT *products, Cockerill does it in the hopes someone would buy an FSV variant of a popular IFV/APC. On the other hand, the Hitfact and Hitfist was mass produced for the Italian Army, hence it's cheaper through economy of scale.


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> How about rear heavy problem?
> Are suggesting to put heavier turret to balance it?
> And hitfact gun elevation is so limited..


No, I just think Cockerill is a meme.


----------



## umigami

@Chestnut about leopard, are they planning to upgrade TC and Gunner sights for Leo?
PERI R17 A1 they're using are kind of super jadul for today standard.




(Skip to 3.38)


----------



## NEKONEKO

umigami said:


> How about rear heavy problem?
> Are suggesting to put heavier turret to balance it?
> And hitfact gun elevation is so limited..


Maybe they can tweak the wheel position and suspension.


----------



## mandala

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2881711988603792

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kooppyyy

Ruhnama said:


> Lho, lrac 89 also used by marine? So carl gustavv used by army?


Tbh I've never seen CG in our service at all. 

Marines with MPX

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

kooppyyy said:


> Tbh I've never seen CG in our service at all.
> 
> Marines with MPX
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Carl gustav is in limited roles within limited units

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kooppyyy

Nike said:


> Carl gustav is in limited roles within limited units


Maaaan, I wish we just standardized our anti-materiel weapons. I'm surprised Pindad haven't come up with anything in this regard. Would love to see light AT role equipped with disposable launchers (AT-4, C-90) incorporated into our rifle squad with the heavier stuff like CG/PF-98 in the weapon squad.


----------



## kooppyyy

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

SS2-M or just the normal SS2-V1 for the marines?


----------



## Kansel

Ruhnama said:


> So waht is this
> 
> 
> View attachment 660121
> 
> 
> Kaplan with hitfact 120 mm? It is good maybe if turks realy need "local" tank they will take it than their altay


Kajian jamannya RR ituloh kan kesalip 209 ujung"nya


----------



## Chestnut

N


umigami said:


> @Chestnut about leopard, are they planning to upgrade TC and Gunner sights for Leo?
> PERI R17 A1 they're using are kind of super jadul for today standard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Skip to 3.38)


Not currently no, but it will more or less happen eventually.


----------



## Nike

kooppyyy said:


> Maaaan, I wish we just standardized our anti-materiel weapons. I'm surprised Pindad haven't come up with anything in this regard. Would love to see light AT role equipped with disposable launchers (AT-4, C-90) incorporated into our rifle squad with the heavier stuff like CG/PF-98 in the weapon squad.



If you can designing a more complex MLRS , rocket pods and even designing an gas turbine engine or diesel engine, to designing and mass producing something like RPG 7 and Carl gustav is no biggy actually. The real problem is on the end user side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

mandala said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2881711988603792



I hope this time they use the good old steel or aluminium and stop experimenting with flammable material for combat ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> The real problem is on the end user side


yea, from budgetary issue to domestic/international political issue gives uncertainty to home grown military industry. I wonder what happen to KKIP now? They getting mothballed?


----------



## Nike

Gundala said:


> yea, from budgetary issue to domestic/international political issue gives uncertainty to home grown military industry. I wonder what happen to KKIP now? They getting mothballed?



Hmm what are you talking about? i don't talk about that. 
What i mean about end user is, 
first, their current tactical operation (doctrine, perceived threat, education and training) doesn't warrant the need for significant anti armor ability at tactical platoon and squad level
second, TNI AD is still catching up at anti armor technology. But they only use that for educational need not at tactical operational as a whole
Third, our defense industry is capable enough to designing and build en masse such basic anti armor equipment (the likes of Carl Gustav, RPG 7 and so on) but we are not engaging in such adventure because back to point one, there is no need from end user.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

There's nothing wrong with having the 105mm gun because: 

A) We're not in Europe

B) Ammunition aplenty after most AF adopted the 120mm

C) Exceptional urban combat capability compared to the 120mm

D) We still be able to Pierce like 90% of the enemy's armor. 

Also we have licensed production with the Belgian to produce this gun.

If we talking about tank gun we should be eying this:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

can anyone confirmed this ? i heard our TA-50 in last night accident got major damage , because there was a report the use of ejection seat by the pilot.


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> can anyone confirmed this ? i heard our TA-50 in last night accident got major damage , because there was a report the use of ejection seat by the pilot.


Yes, https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.republika.co.id/amp/qevnud335

The cause is on investigation


----------



## foodsoldier

Kansel said:


> Yes, https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.republika.co.id/amp/qevnud335
> 
> The cause is on investigation



Should we start worrying about T/A 50's reliability? We had two accidents already, and we can presume both were not human errors.


----------



## Raduga

foodsoldier said:


> Should we start worrying about T/A 50's reliability? We had two accidents already, and we can presume both were not human errors.


wait for investigation first , the first accident were most likely due to maneuver miscalculation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

a neat stuff i found on FB 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3513371202016949




https://www.icarus-aerospace.com/tactical-air-vehicle-tav/
https://www.icarus-aerospace.com/branta/










WASP 





BRANTA (High altitude , long endurance , long glider wing variants)




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
i wonder rather than investing on strictly Unmanned Aerial Vehicle Squadron , we could seek an RPV / OPV (Optionally piloted) attack plane such as this , it can be turned into full fledge UAV or even Piloted Plane up to mission requirements .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ruhnama

Nanti pada ikut kyk gni?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> Hmm what are you talking about? i don't talk about that


My bad, I thought it was something else


----------



## Var Dracon

Turk drone footages with added music and editing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kooppyyy

Nike said:


> If you can designing a more complex MLRS , rocket pods and even designing an gas turbine engine or diesel engine, to designing and mass producing something like RPG 7 and Carl gustav is no biggy actually. The real problem is on the end user side.


Yeah, make sense. At least, now with NLAW and Javelin, there's an effort made to integrate more sophisticated anti-materiel weapon


----------



## kooppyyy

Latgab Gultor AD, AL, AU (Army, navy, air force Counter-terrorism joint-ex)

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## J.Brody

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

J.Brody said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



What the **** it is, look like a successful raid


----------



## Raduga

J.Brody said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


the guy taking cover behind the rock is surely dead .


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> the guy taking cover behind the rock is surely dead .



well their back is wide open


----------



## Nike

Cz is interested on Kaplan MMWT 

Hope we can colaborate more with them

https://www.czdefence.cz/clanek/tan...9bcC3u-B31R8JutgrzRYjs-IFIMAKOO0BL0zHz-LXDlIg


----------



## Nike

*Alasan Pindad Pilih Astra untuk Produksi Maung*
Rabu, 12 Agustus 2020 | 07:22 WIB

Komentar
_



Lihat Foto
KOMPAS.COM/KRISTIANTO PURNOMO
Prototipe kendaraan taktis (rantis) Maung 4x4 produksi PT Pindad di Bandung, Jawa Barat, Rabu (22/7/2020). Kendaraan ini digunakan beberapa waktu lalu oleh Menteri Pertahanan, Prabowo Subianto dan rencananya akan diproduksi secara massal._
_Penulis: Stanly Ravel
| 
Editor: Agung Kurniawan


JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - PT Pindad (Persero) mulai melakukan proses produksi Maung untuk kebutuhan militer. Seperti diketahui, kendaraan taktis (rantis) ringan tersebut akan megadopsi mesin 2GD-FTV turbodiesel berkubikasi 2.494 cc yang merupakan jantung pacu milik Toyota Hilux.

Selain karena performa yang dianggap cukup baik dalam menyuplai tenaga Maung, ternyata ada alasan lain mengapa Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) tersebut memilih bekerja sama dengan Astra.

Direktur Strategis PT Pindad Rizka Putranto mengatakan, ada banyak pertimbangan yang akhirnya membuat Pindad mencoba untuk menjalin kerja sama dengan Astra dalam proses produksi kendaraan taktisnya.

Baca juga: Sebelum Komersial, Pindad Pasarkan Maung ke Instansi Pemerintahan

"Pastinya ada pertimbangan, secara supply chain industri otomotif Astra sudah cukup pioneer, ini berdasarkan fakta yang memang bisa dilihat sendiri. Selain itu, kami juga ada tim riset pastinya untuk mengkaji mengenai industri otomotif yang ada," kata Rizka saat dihubungi Kompas.com, Selasa (11/8/2020).







Lihat Foto
KOMPAS.COM/KRISTIANTO PURNOMO
Prototipe kendaraan taktis (rantis) Maung 4x4 produksi PT Pindad di Bandung, Jawa Barat, Rabu (22/7/2020). Kendaraan ini digunakan beberapa waktu lalu oleh Menteri Pertahanan, Prabowo Subianto dan rencananya akan diproduksi secara massal.


Lebih lanjut Rizka menjelaskan, secara keseluruhan di Indonesia setidaknya ada tiga group pemain otomotif yang cukup besar. Mulai dari Indomobil, Astra, dan Krama Yudha Tiga Berlian Motors (Mitsubishi).

Namun, setelah dilakukan proses kajian dan diskusi internal, dari ketiganya Rizka menjelaskan memang Astra yang punya banyak jaringan serta supply chain secara industrinya.

Selain itu, Astra juga membawahi beberapa merek ternama selain Toyota, seperti Daihatsu, Isuzu, sampai kendaran besar layaknya United Tracktor (UT).


Baca juga: Kata Pengamat Transportasi Soal Wacana Ganjil Genap 24 Jam di Jakarta

"Melihat dari itu semua akhirnya kami mencoba untuk menggandeng Astra, selain itu kami juga melihat dari sisi startegic partnership-nya dari industri nasional, jadi untuk urusan aftersales, seperti jaringan bengkel yang memang cukup banyak dan memudahkan nantinya," ucap Rizka.







Lihat Foto
KOMPAS.COM/KRISTIANTO PURNOMO
Prototipe kendaraan taktis (rantis) Maung 4x4 produksi PT Pindad di Bandung, Jawa Barat, Rabu (22/7/2020). Kendaraan ini digunakan beberapa waktu lalu oleh Menteri Pertahanan, Prabowo Subianto dan rencananya akan diproduksi secara massal.


Namun demikian, Rizka mengatakan dalam perjalanannya nanti, masih belum tentu juga bila Pindad akan memanfaatkan jaringan bengkel Astra untuk perawatan Maung. Hal tersebut dikarenakan Pindad sendiri memiliki divisi perbaikan kendaraan sendiri.

https://amp.kompas.com/otomotif/rea...lasan-pindad-pilih-astra-untuk-produksi-maung_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## J.Brody

Nike said:


> What the **** it is, look like a successful raid



Actual recon photos from actual Kopassus operator, heard it was a Raid to extract/kill an HVT from OPM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## J.Brody

Raduga said:


> the guy taking cover behind the rock is surely dead .


they are dead, if we look closely on the last pic, the bodies got blurred while there was an operator running in the background (prolly chasing the runaway)


----------



## gondes

REFRESH dikit yaa.. hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gondes



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gondes



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Bonus

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*KRI Pulau Rupat 712 Gelar Pengoperasian Wahana PAP-104 MK-IV*

13 Agustus 2020






KRI Pulau Rupat 712, kapal anti ranjau Tripartite class (photo : Satran)


Guna meningkatakan profesionalisme prajurit dalam mengawaki Alat Utama Sistem Senjata (Alutsista), Komandan Satuan Kapal Ranjau Kolonel Laut (P) Cecep Hidayat memerintahkan prajurit KRI Pulau Rupat-712 untuk menggelar latihan serta pemanasan pesawat PAP 104 MK IV kepala Kamera yang dilaksanakan di kolam basin Koarmada II, Selasa (11/8).








Wahana Poisson Auto Propulsion PAP 104 MK IV merupakan kendaraan bawah air yang dimiliki KRI Pulau Rupat (PRP-712), berfungsi untuk mengidentifikasi target atau ranjau yang terdeteksi oleh Sonar TSM 2022. Dalam tahap identifikasi, pesawat ini dilengkapi dengan kamera bawah air.









Kapal Tripartite class ini dilengkapi ROV (Remotely Operated Vehicle) ECA PAP 104 Mk 4 (photos : TNI AL)

Selain berfungsi untuk identifikasi, PAP 104 MK IV juga berfungsi sebagai kendaraan untuk kepentingan netralisasi (Mine Disposal Vehicle). Untuk kepentingan netralisasi, kendaraan ini mampu membawa BOM PAP seberat 126.5 Kg yang selanjutnya akan di release dan didekatkan dengan target sampai dengan kedalaman 300 m.








Pengoperasian PAP 104 MK IV dapat dikontrol dari kapal melalui LCC (Local Control Console) di buritan maupun MCC (Main Control Console) di CIC. Pengendalian dari jarak jauh dengan menggunakan kabel Coaxial sepanjang maksimal 1000 m.









Dansatran menyampaikan “Pelatihan yang dilaksanakan ini sebagai tindak lanjut dari himbauan Pangkoarmada II Laksda TNI Heru Kusmanto dalam upaya mempertahankan kondisi teknis pesawat, juga untuk meningkatkan profesionalisme prajurit KRI PRP-712 sehingga mampu menjawab semua tuntutan tugas yang diberikan kedepan, khususnya dalam operasi peperangan ranjau”, pungkas Cecep – sapaan akrab Dansatran Koarmada II.

(KoArmada2)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

J.Brody said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


The 2 men behind the stone not look like a papuans


----------



## mandala

mejikuhibiu said:


> The 2 men behind the stone not look like a papuans


Those are papuans with short hair. Look closely again.


----------



## MacanJawa

mejikuhibiu said:


> The 2 men behind the stone not look like a papuans


Nah, definitely kkb


----------



## Raduga

looks like our disaster mitigation departement rent a new toys , and that's a hell of a toys.

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram









        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NEKONEKO



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294056342869569536Emang sales nih orang. Tapi kok statement kayak lesu gitu..


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294056342869569536Emang sales nih orang. Tapi kok statement kayak lesu gitu..


Because he's an obvious Oui-a-boo. Don't get me wrong I am aware I come off as a Free-a-boo but I'm not going to go as far as shilling for a currently problematic aircraft for the sake of it coming from one country (i.e. the KC-46).

The most bewildering post he made was the one about the Aster series, and the way he worded it implies that we should not buy it because you need EU consortium approval.

And then what Alman? You want us to wait until France develops it's own unique HIMAD system? By your logic we should just get the American Patriot/SM series, at the very least we would only have to be dealing with the US and not like 3-4 countries. Or does your friends at MBDA and Thales not let you say that?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

Btw..





Old news





New Pihak ketiga for Israeli defence product?
Barak 8, Spyder, Derby, and Elbit JHMCS please?!


----------



## Nike

Look like this happened in Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> Look like this happened in Indonesia


No TNI personal seen.
And I don't remember we bought this type of AA system.


----------



## Chestnut

They're very old.


----------



## wahyusurya2020

Raduga said:


> looks like our disaster mitigation departement rent a new toys , and that's a hell of a toys.
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> View attachment 660884
> View attachment 660885
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram




Apakah akan di Plastidip menjadi cat TNI AD utk ikut HUT TNI


----------



## Nike

wahyusurya2020 said:


> Apakah akan di Plastidip menjadi cat TNI AD utk ikut HUT TNI



can't do, they are rented goods


----------



## Gundala

umigami said:


> Emang sales nih orang. Tapi kok statement kayak lesu gitu..


Never underestimate the power of mamarika lobby. Tar kyk Mesir, dah beli rafale mau beli rudalnya ga dikasih sama mamarika krn msh ada teknologi mrka, sampe Perancis ngomel. Ujung2nya mereka beli SU-35 juga  Reality bites 

Tho to be honest this is not the best time to "diversify", SCS crisis/Covid/Economic situation left us with not much room to dance. Viper is the most logic/wise choice for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Nike said:


> Look like this happened in Indonesia




Hmm this Thailand one


----------



## Ruhnama

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294056342869569536Emang sales nih orang. Tapi kok statement kayak lesu gitu..


Sorri pake indonesia aja ya. Sebenernya dia tih peneliti, byk org yg yakin ama doi (search di google schoolar) nah terus dia denger2 sih salah satu (gw gatau bahasanya apa) kontraktor nya bidang pertahanan ataua apalahnya amerika. Dia sering ikut acara hut 4 Juli plus ada yg bilang kalo ada apa2 dimarih dia tinggal kabur ke amrik. Orgnya juga galak lho katanya suka semprot.


umigami said:


> Btw..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Pihak ketiga for Israeli defence product?
> Barak 8, Spyder, Derby, and Elbit JHMCS please?!


100% halal, likely people will not suspicious with UAE. So likely we can say : make in india, made in azeri, made in UAE lol.


Raduga said:


> looks like our disaster mitigation departement rent a new toys , and that's a hell of a toys.
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> View attachment 660884
> View attachment 660885
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


This for SAR right? Are this kind chopper can use for firefighter?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

wahyusurya2020 said:


> Apakah akan di Plastidip menjadi cat TNI AD utk ikut HUT TNI


Its not for the army.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Ruhnama said:


> Sorri pake indonesia aja ya. Sebenernya dia tih peneliti, byk org yg yakin ama doi (search di google schoolar) nah terus dia denger2 sih salah satu (gw gatau bahasanya apa) kontraktor nya bidang pertahanan ataua apalahnya amerika. Dia sering ikut acara hut 4 Juli plus ada yg bilang kalo ada apa2 dimarih dia tinggal kabur ke amrik. Orgnya juga galak lho katanya suka semprot.
> 
> 100% halal, likely people will not suspicious with UAE. So likely we can say : make in india, made in azeri, made in UAE lol.
> 
> This for SAR right? Are this kind chopper can use for firefighter?


Lebih ke marketing dr perusahaan konsorsium pertahanan dr US..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3379672328761824


----------



## Kansel

*Indonesia needs to upgrade US alliance to fend off Chinese aggression*
Jakarta says Beijing is encroaching on Natuna Sea but it cannot resist by itself

Emanuele Scimia
July 25, 2020 21:15 JST





China Coast Guard ship is seen from an Indonesian naval ship in the Natuna Sea on January 11: Indonesia is left with only one viable option. © Antara Foto/Reuters
_Emanuele Scimia is a journalist and analyst with several media outlets, covering foreign affairs and defense issues._

The Natuna Sea, which surrounds a chain of Indonesian islands off the northwest coast of Borneo, has become the latest point of dispute in the fight between China and its Southeast Asian neighbors over the South China Sea.

Indonesia, which claims the Natuna Sea as part of its exclusive economic zone, or EEZ, has formally joined the fray against China, which says it has rights over it and nearby waters encompassed by its "nine-dash line" map-marking. On June 18, Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi said there was no reason to negotiate with China on fishing activities around the Natuna archipelago.


But what if China were to ignore the Jakarta government's diplomatic muscle-flexing and continue to send warships, coastguard vessels and maritime militia boats to assert its "historical" fishing rights in the area?

Indonesia has no way to prevent Chinese incursions in the Natuna Sea, which borders the southwestern edge of the South China Sea, at least on its own. Given that Southeast Asian solidarity against Beijing is not in sight, Indonesia is left with only one viable option -- upgrading its military relationship with the U.S.

Indonesian naval forces have often had to push back against Chinese fishing trawlers escorted by military or armed Coast Guard ships. The latest incident occurred in December, when Chinese vessels entered the Natuna Sea, prompting Indonesia to deploy fighter jets and warships in the area.




Indonesian F-16 fighter jet flies above the nation's naval ship in the Natuna Sea on January 10: Indonesia has no way to prevent Chinese incursions at least on its own. © Antara Foto/Reuters
Indonesia has now grounded its protest in law. In two notes lodged to U.N. Secretary-General Antonio Guterres on May 26 and June 12, the Indonesian government said China's nine-dash line had no legal basis and ran against the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea, or UNCLOS.

Furthermore, the Indonesians voiced support for the 2016 ruling by the Permanent Court of Arbitration in The Hague which dismissed Chinese territorial claims to the region. The case before the international tribunal was filed by the Philippines which, along with Vietnam, Malaysia, Taiwan and Brunei, opposes China's occupation and militarization of islets, coral reefs and shoals in the South China Sea.


But as retired Indonesian Admiral Eden Gunawan has said, the UNCLOS legal framework is not strong enough to stop Chinese and other foreign fishing boats from encroaching on his country's EEZ.

With more than 17,500 islands and numerous chokepoints, Indonesia is vulnerable to external attacks. The Indonesian Navy has adopted a defense-in-depth strategy to counter foreign intrusions in its EEZ and protect its maritime borders. In essence, the Indonesians send their coastguard ships and warships to face foreign vessels of the same type, in accordance with UNCLOS rules.

At the moment, Indonesia has deployed some naval units in the Natuna waters. It is also committed to building up an air and naval base at Besar, the main island in the Natuna Regency, or sub-province, and increasing the presence of local fishing boats to exercise sovereignty over the area.

However, the coronavirus pandemic has hit the country's economy hard, pushing the Jakarta government to trim military spending by $588 million this year -- the initial military budget for 2020 stood at $9.3 billion.

Like other Southeast Asian nations, Indonesia would prefer not to pick a side in the U.S.-China rivalry. The status quo has always been the first option for Jakarta and its neighbors, with the U.S. balancing China.

Unity and coordination among the 10 members of ASEAN on the South China Sea issue would certainly help deter China's assertiveness, but it is a long shot at the moment. This is the same for signing a binding code of conduct for activities in the strategic waterway between the Southeast Asian bloc and Beijing.

Against this backdrop, with the tit-for-tat competition between the two powers escalating, neutrality risks becoming unsustainable for regional actors at odds with the Chinese.

The Indonesian government should recognize the harsh reality and act accordingly. The idea of expanding military ties with the U.S. finds support from some in the Indonesian military's senior ranks. They say their country has been cooperating militarily with Washington for more than 40 years, focusing on joint exercises and drills, but believe such a cooperation needs to be taken to a higher level, similar to an alliance, to make sure China will not dictate its policy in the region.

The upgraded relationship could be modeled after the U.S.-Singapore military pact, which grants U.S. forces access to the Singapore's naval and air bases, including the deployment on a rotational basis of spy planes and littoral combat ships.

The Indonesian Navy could coordinate its defense-in-depth approach with U.S. freedom of navigation operations in the South China Sea, and the U.S. Navy could contribute to patrolling the sprawling Indonesian archipelago.

In this way, Indonesia would flesh out its defenses against the Chinese, while the U.S. would gain an active partner in its efforts to contain China within the China seas and the Strait of Taiwan -- an American version of Beijing's anti-access, area denial strategy.

Falling short of a full alliance with Washington, Singapore has kept enough elasticity to maintain close links with China. Indonesia's enhanced defense relationship with the U.S. should be established on the same assumption.

https://asia.nikkei.com/Opinion/Ind...de-US-alliance-to-fend-off-Chinese-aggression

Should we?


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Gundala said:


> Never underestimate the power of mamarika lobby. Tar kyk Mesir, dah beli rafale mau beli rudalnya ga dikasih sama mamarika krn msh ada teknologi mrka, sampe Perancis ngomel. Ujung2nya mereka beli SU-35 juga  Reality bites
> 
> Tho to be honest this is not the best time to "diversify", SCS crisis/Covid/Economic situation left us with not much room to dance. Viper is the most logic/wise choice for now.



This is what bothers me. How come they managed to buy SU-35 (24 of them!) after all that. After Rafale/SCALP fiasco they still didn't bother to purchase U.S. jets. 

Maybe we should do the same

Just proceed with the old $1.1b deal to get 11 SU-35, and convert the budget for 32 F-16V (was it $4.5b?) to get SU-35 instead. We go full Russian

Now this is interesting, Russian news agency TASS said that the Russians started producing SU-35s for Egypt in May 2020. Now the first 5 of them arrived already in August 2020. If this news is valid, then the production line for SU-35 is probably rather empty now. If we want to switch TNI-AU to be totally independent of U.S. made jets/missiles/parts then maybe this is the right time. 

CAATSA (hopefully) won't last forever and looking at the current geopolitical climate, we might probably see a future where the U.S. will have less and less close allies in Europe. Maybe go full Russian would be much better for us (TNI-AU) than all the other alternatives.


----------



## Raduga

looks like the dsme 209 still a go

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

¿Por qué? said:


> This is what bothers me. How come they managed to buy SU-35 (24 of them!) after all that. After Rafale/SCALP fiasco they still didn't bother to purchase U.S. jets.
> 
> Maybe we should do the same
> 
> Just proceed with the old $1.1b deal to get 11 SU-35, and convert the budget for 32 F-16V (was it $4.5b?) to get SU-35 instead. We go full Russian
> 
> Now this is interesting, Russian news agency TASS said that the Russians started producing SU-35s for Egypt in May 2020. Now the first 5 of them arrived already in August 2020. If this news is valid, then the production line for SU-35 is probably rather empty now. If we want to switch TNI-AU to be totally independent of U.S. made jets/missiles/parts then maybe this is the right time.
> 
> CAATSA (hopefully) won't last forever and looking at the current geopolitical climate, we might probably see a future where the U.S. will have less and less close allies in Europe. Maybe go full Russian would be much better for us (TNI-AU) than all the other alternatives.


Oh man, this talk again..
Para-Suhus here gonna explain link16, bad russian after sales, incompatibility with the rest AF infrastructure, flanker's bad BVR capability, chinese already use; studied; and improve that thing, etc, etc, all over again and again.

Then the Russian fans boy can't give valid contra arguments, went silent for a moment, and then him (or other new user) coming back with pretty much the same argument.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> looks like the dsme 209 still a go
> View attachment 661183


Time to say goodbye to u214, scopene, reiss class, and 70s second submarine?


----------



## Nike

The only thing we can do to avoid embargoe and other country imposed sanction is to increase our military spending and buying arms at large number to enlarge the market and the most IMPORTANT is to have a whole chain of Defense related industry at minimum like what Russian, France and UK had!!! And to do that you need accumulation of times and dedicated policies and implementation for long times to nurture your defense industry. 

The above countries i mentioned had all necessary infrastructure to build up their defense posture, including critical technologies like computer system, high performance turbofan engine for fighter, ejection seat system, optical system for electronic sensor, metallurgy capacity to build armor and frame for critical components, and so on. You can see except Japan and Germany which is part of big player in the past, there is no one can beat them in the game as one needed accumulation of know how scientific knowledge to do that. Not even China can do that instantly. 

What i hope is Indonesia can emulate what South Korean and Turkey doing right now, and starting to accumulate the technological know how and building industrial complexes to support our defense posture, and to do that you need long term planning and program. Another example is China Communist had started right away after they drive the Nationalist in 1949 when they starting to make clone of PPH 41 and other Soviet small arms including mortar and field artillery pieces and had using the weapons to fight the American in Korean war. And then they build licensed units of other Soviet aircraft and tanks like Mig 19, Mig 15, T 54/55, PT 76 and so on and that's became basic of their current defense industry. If we are perceived to made everything indigenously like big power do, you must invest more on defense spending and doing a lot of stuff yourself including license producing and steal other technologies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> *Indonesia needs to upgrade US alliance to fend off Chinese aggression*
> Jakarta says Beijing is encroaching on Natuna Sea but it cannot resist by itself
> 
> Emanuele Scimia
> July 25, 2020 21:15 JST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Coast Guard ship is seen from an Indonesian naval ship in the Natuna Sea on January 11: Indonesia is left with only one viable option. © Antara Foto/Reuters
> _Emanuele Scimia is a journalist and analyst with several media outlets, covering foreign affairs and defense issues._
> 
> The Natuna Sea, which surrounds a chain of Indonesian islands off the northwest coast of Borneo, has become the latest point of dispute in the fight between China and its Southeast Asian neighbors over the South China Sea.
> 
> Indonesia, which claims the Natuna Sea as part of its exclusive economic zone, or EEZ, has formally joined the fray against China, which says it has rights over it and nearby waters encompassed by its "nine-dash line" map-marking. On June 18, Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi said there was no reason to negotiate with China on fishing activities around the Natuna archipelago.
> 
> 
> But what if China were to ignore the Jakarta government's diplomatic muscle-flexing and continue to send warships, coastguard vessels and maritime militia boats to assert its "historical" fishing rights in the area?
> 
> Indonesia has no way to prevent Chinese incursions in the Natuna Sea, which borders the southwestern edge of the South China Sea, at least on its own. Given that Southeast Asian solidarity against Beijing is not in sight, Indonesia is left with only one viable option -- upgrading its military relationship with the U.S.
> 
> Indonesian naval forces have often had to push back against Chinese fishing trawlers escorted by military or armed Coast Guard ships. The latest incident occurred in December, when Chinese vessels entered the Natuna Sea, prompting Indonesia to deploy fighter jets and warships in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian F-16 fighter jet flies above the nation's naval ship in the Natuna Sea on January 10: Indonesia has no way to prevent Chinese incursions at least on its own. © Antara Foto/Reuters
> Indonesia has now grounded its protest in law. In two notes lodged to U.N. Secretary-General Antonio Guterres on May 26 and June 12, the Indonesian government said China's nine-dash line had no legal basis and ran against the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea, or UNCLOS.
> 
> Furthermore, the Indonesians voiced support for the 2016 ruling by the Permanent Court of Arbitration in The Hague which dismissed Chinese territorial claims to the region. The case before the international tribunal was filed by the Philippines which, along with Vietnam, Malaysia, Taiwan and Brunei, opposes China's occupation and militarization of islets, coral reefs and shoals in the South China Sea.
> 
> 
> But as retired Indonesian Admiral Eden Gunawan has said, the UNCLOS legal framework is not strong enough to stop Chinese and other foreign fishing boats from encroaching on his country's EEZ.
> 
> With more than 17,500 islands and numerous chokepoints, Indonesia is vulnerable to external attacks. The Indonesian Navy has adopted a defense-in-depth strategy to counter foreign intrusions in its EEZ and protect its maritime borders. In essence, the Indonesians send their coastguard ships and warships to face foreign vessels of the same type, in accordance with UNCLOS rules.
> 
> At the moment, Indonesia has deployed some naval units in the Natuna waters. It is also committed to building up an air and naval base at Besar, the main island in the Natuna Regency, or sub-province, and increasing the presence of local fishing boats to exercise sovereignty over the area.
> 
> However, the coronavirus pandemic has hit the country's economy hard, pushing the Jakarta government to trim military spending by $588 million this year -- the initial military budget for 2020 stood at $9.3 billion.
> 
> Like other Southeast Asian nations, Indonesia would prefer not to pick a side in the U.S.-China rivalry. The status quo has always been the first option for Jakarta and its neighbors, with the U.S. balancing China.
> 
> Unity and coordination among the 10 members of ASEAN on the South China Sea issue would certainly help deter China's assertiveness, but it is a long shot at the moment. This is the same for signing a binding code of conduct for activities in the strategic waterway between the Southeast Asian bloc and Beijing.
> 
> Against this backdrop, with the tit-for-tat competition between the two powers escalating, neutrality risks becoming unsustainable for regional actors at odds with the Chinese.
> 
> The Indonesian government should recognize the harsh reality and act accordingly. The idea of expanding military ties with the U.S. finds support from some in the Indonesian military's senior ranks. They say their country has been cooperating militarily with Washington for more than 40 years, focusing on joint exercises and drills, but believe such a cooperation needs to be taken to a higher level, similar to an alliance, to make sure China will not dictate its policy in the region.
> 
> The upgraded relationship could be modeled after the U.S.-Singapore military pact, which grants U.S. forces access to the Singapore's naval and air bases, including the deployment on a rotational basis of spy planes and littoral combat ships.
> 
> The Indonesian Navy could coordinate its defense-in-depth approach with U.S. freedom of navigation operations in the South China Sea, and the U.S. Navy could contribute to patrolling the sprawling Indonesian archipelago.
> 
> In this way, Indonesia would flesh out its defenses against the Chinese, while the U.S. would gain an active partner in its efforts to contain China within the China seas and the Strait of Taiwan -- an American version of Beijing's anti-access, area denial strategy.
> 
> Falling short of a full alliance with Washington, Singapore has kept enough elasticity to maintain close links with China. Indonesia's enhanced defense relationship with the U.S. should be established on the same assumption.
> 
> https://asia.nikkei.com/Opinion/Ind...de-US-alliance-to-fend-off-Chinese-aggression
> 
> Should we?


I mean, are people going to swallow their pride and admit we need help?


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> looks like the dsme 209 still a go
> View attachment 661183





umigami said:


> Time to say goodbye to u214, scopene, reiss class, and 70s second submarine?


I wouldn't really lay the blame on DSME and PAL for the problems faced with the initial batch. The Koreans *KNOW *how to build submarines, it's just that the government wasn't ready to pay the full cost.

MenHan and the Navy pretty much told both shipyards to cut corners during production and they ended up with the consequences of said corner cutting. Now they are scapegoating the two shipyards since the government doesn't want to lose face.

Personally, I just hope the government learns from this. Sorry to say but we really do need sub hulls right now more so then quality of hulls. If the Navy wants better subs, then it is MenHan job to fulfill the first 2 batches and open up talks for the subsequent 3rd batch of subs. At least this time they have more options on the market when it comes to subs.

Naval Group is *HELL BENT* on getting an order from MenHan ever since signing that LOI with PAL in 2017, and they would obviously be offering the Scorpene. DSME has been touting the DSME 2000 (Based on technologies from the K-VLS equipped Dosan Ahn Changho-class submarines and the Type 216) for a year now and it wouldn't be hard to re-tool the current submarine facilities to build those. Turkey and Germany would be offering the 216, same as they do every year. And who knows maybe Sweden would want to join in.

Again, it all depends if MenHan is smart enough to take advantage of its position. Competition is good for business.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

¿Por qué? said:


> This is what bothers me. How come they managed to buy SU-35 (24 of them!) after all that. After Rafale/SCALP fiasco they still didn't bother to purchase U.S. jets.
> 
> Maybe we should do the same
> 
> Just proceed with the old $1.1b deal to get 11 SU-35, and convert the budget for 32 F-16V (was it $4.5b?) to get SU-35 instead. We go full Russian
> 
> Now this is interesting, Russian news agency TASS said that the Russians started producing SU-35s for Egypt in May 2020. Now the first 5 of them arrived already in August 2020. If this news is valid, then the production line for SU-35 is probably rather empty now. If we want to switch TNI-AU to be totally independent of U.S. made jets/missiles/parts then maybe this is the right time.
> 
> CAATSA (hopefully) won't last forever and looking at the current geopolitical climate, we might probably see a future where the U.S. will have less and less close allies in Europe. Maybe go full Russian would be much better for us (TNI-AU) than all the other alternatives.


Sorry, but you will be hard pressed to find a lot of people on this section that would support buying Russian. It's been talked and debated time and time again and it all comes down to the same conclusion.

*The TNI AU should not be buying Russian Jets, or any Russian equipment for that matter because:*

_(i) We are not Vietnam, our infrastructure is geared towards US jets. 

(ii) Russian aircraft is now considered somewhat inferior to their Chinese counterparts as a result of Chinese reverse engineering and evaluations from Russian equipment that they bought.

(iii) The quality of Russian aftersale support is piss poor, and it was designed that way as a business strategy. They will not want to set up an MRO unless you pay even more money (think twice-thrice the amount needed for buying the initial jets) and even then, the levels of services is still limited. *Don't believe me? Ask the Malaysians.*

(iv) As a result of those aforementioned reasons, the costs and liability of transitioning to an all-Russian equipped Air Force is too high and would take far too long to reach IOC/FOC.

(v) The end-user themselves (the TNI-AU) *does not want Russian fighters*. The push for Russian and non-American fighters comes from interest parties within the parliament and MenHan, not from the TNI-AU. 

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JCMan

Fl0gger said:


> kalau ada yang bilang ga kordinasi sama kaveleri dlm proses pembuatan harimau itu salah besar. mulai dr tahap spesifikasi sampai design dan testing mereka (kav) ikut involved. mindset bagus leo dr harimau kemudian mending beli leo dari pada harimau itu yang salah karena leo dan harimau ga bisa di bandingin apel ke apel ga on par beda kelas pula beda tupoksi nya maklum doktrin kav kelamaan pake scorpi sekali pegang mbt semua di samaain seperti istilah track vichle = tank nah mind set seperti itulah yg di manfaat kan oleh pihak tertentu kemudian di jadikan klaim yg saya rasa sepihak juga bahwa kav or pusenkav ga mau harimau..tapi bila dikatakan keputusan pembuatan harimau sarat politik juga gasalah cb pemirsa dan nitizen sekalian kilas balik saja bagaimana riwayat asal mula dan ide awal pembuatan medium tank jangan setengah atau dpt berita sepotong langsung di amin kan saja agar berat ilmu nya ga timpang regard



Agreed, sooner or later people will realize that the person in question is plainly full of sh*t, because anyone who keep spinning things and spewing bullcr*p will eventually contradict themselves.

Any person with an ounce of intellect can see through the mumbo jumbo of hearsay and unsubstantiated "I heard from some guy in some position or office that this or that is true" that he kept spewing. The guy basically built his entire facade of supposed credentials around how he knows things because he's in the loop, had alleged connections with some vague brass or industry insiders, etc etc but all that he can show for it are (biased) opinions that suits certain agendas.

Sure, the guy may or may not had actual experience, but the habbit of spinning or skewing things to fit his agendas gets old REAL quick. People will soon notice this, no doubt about it.

He might have taken all of us for fools who will just swallow some hearsay news about the Harimau no question asked, but some of us actually followed the MMWT program closely enough to be able to tell the nonsense from the truth.

The more untruths came out from him, the easier it can be debunked and the faster he will get exposed. Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JCMan

Chestnut said:


> Sorry, but you will be hard pressed to find a lot of people on this section that would support buying Russian. It's been talked and debated time and time again and it all comes down to the same conclusion.
> 
> *The TNI AU should not be buying Russian Jets, or any Russian equipment for that matter because:*
> 
> _(i) We are not Vietnam, our infrastructure is geared towards US jets.
> 
> (ii) Russian aircraft is now considered somewhat inferior to their Chinese counterparts as a result of Chinese reverse engineering and evaluations from Russian equipment that they bought.
> 
> (iii) The quality of Russian aftersale support is piss poor, and it was designed that way as a business strategy. They will not want to set up an MRO unless you pay even more money (think twice-thrice the amount needed for buying the initial jets) and even then, the levels of services is still limited. *Don't believe me? Ask the Malaysians.*
> 
> (iv) As a result of those aforementioned reasons, the costs and liability of transitioning to an all-Russian equipped Air Force is too high and would take far too long to reach IOC/FOC.
> 
> (v) The end-user themselves (the TNI-AU) *does not want Russian fighters*. The push for Russian and non-American fighters comes from interest parties within the parliament and MenHan, not from the TNI-AU.
> _



Yeah, I heard that the Chinese were so unimpressed with how inferior the Su-35 are compared to their indigenous fighters that they actually decided to buy them fully knowing that the Russian's export models were of lower capability than their own domestic ones, imagine that! Mind boggling stuff indeed..

I reckon the US will also buy the JF-17 because they also think that it was inferior to the F-16 in every aspect!


----------



## Nike

JCMan said:


> Yeah, I heard that the Chinese were so unimpressed with how inferior the Su-35 are compared to their indigenous fighters that they actually bought them, imagine that! Mind boggling stuff indeed..



China still not matured at several key technology especially high end turbofan engine used for fighter, even after spending dozen Billion US Dollar for such development but still they keep improving lately. They keep improving their defense industry by acquire many other country platform (the best one) as many as possible and use them for learning stuff not as key platform to outperform their main competitor. 

Su 35 will not be the China main combatant platform, their J 10 and J11 will be, and with J 20 and J31 being matured they Will have a whole league Airforce even above the Russian in several key indicator.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JCMan

Nike said:


> China still not matured at several key technology especially high end turbofan engine used for fighter, even after spending dozen Billion US Dollar for such development but still they keep improving lately. They keep improving their defense industry by acquire many other country platform (the best one) as many as possible and use them for learning stuff not as key platform to outperform their main competitor.
> 
> Su 35 will not be the China main combatant platform, their J 10 and J11 will be, and with J 20 and J31 being matured they Will have a whole league Airforce even above the Russian in several key indicator.



That's not the point, the point is if indeed the statement "Russian aircrafts are now considered somewhat inferior to their Chinese counterparts" is true, then why did China bought the Su-35 with full understanding that the Russians will supply them with export models (which is of lesser capability than the domestic variants) because Russia themselves would have predicted China to try and reverse engineer the planes?

People reverse engineer technologies which are superior than their own, not the ones which are inferior than theirs.


----------



## Chestnut

*Yawn*

Original interview:
https://mil.sina.cn/sd/2018-12-09/d...7lzkOy6OXCwaKc_jbkDrSlt_K9Qdn1WqMdPc7DTwlb24g

English translation:
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https://mil.sina.cn/sd/2018-12-09/detail-ihmutuec7501376.d.html?from=wap&fbclid=IwAR0Zimt46_KUVu7lzkOy6OXCwaKc_jbkDrSlt_K9Qdn1WqMdPc7DTwlb24g


Highlights:

- The SU-35 serves as an excellent benchmark for the Chinese military to gauge the effectiveness of their own development vs international standards.

- Su-35 is very maneuverable, possibly the most maneuverable fighter in the PLAAF

- The N035E is an excellent PESA radar. It's pretty much the best PESA radar you can practically develop.

- However, *it's substantially weaker* than the current generation of Chinese AESAs.

- The N035E radar has some interesting features, for example it is capable of detecting a target at extended ranges (350km) if it's only required to scan a small area (about the size of the HUD). This is not particularly useful without AWACS cueing.

- ESM/ECM systems are not as good as the J-16s. If the J16 were to be rated a 10/10, the Su-35 would be an 8.5/10 on ESM and 8/10 on ECM performance.

- The *IRST is also worse*, due to the state of the Russian electronics/optics industry.

- The R-77 and R-73 can be used on China's older stock of Russian fighters (Su-27/Su-30MKKs).

- R-77/R-73 are *unremarkable*, and *performance trails the Chinese PL-10 and PL-15 missiles*.

- The Su-35 has an interesting feature, the "БОСЭС" or "Duel" which, if programmed with the capability of the opposing fighter, can automatically track the enemy in real time and recommend optimized decisions. It presents a good look into the Russian understanding of air combat modeling - and China may seek to do something similar for their 5th generation fights. (Coupled with advances in Chinese AI technology).

- The 117S engine is very good. It has 13% more dry thrust than the older AL-31F, which is already superior to the domestic WS-10.

- The Su-35s have some form of datalink capability, and have some level of integration into Chinese air defense networks.

- *The Su-35 is giving China lots of experience with a super maneuverable thrust vectoring aircraft*, and is *influencing Chinese decisions on where to go with fighter development*.

- They've learned quite a bit via dissimilar air combat training exercises with the Su-35.

- "the 117S engine is also the key subsystem for the first time after the introduction of the Su-35" - I think this means that the engine is the primary reason the Su-35 was bought.

- The officer's dream heavy 4.5th generation fighter would be a J-16 with 117S engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JCMan

Chestnut said:


> *Yawn*
> 
> Original interview:
> https://mil.sina.cn/sd/2018-12-09/d...7lzkOy6OXCwaKc_jbkDrSlt_K9Qdn1WqMdPc7DTwlb24g
> 
> English translation:
> https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https://mil.sina.cn/sd/2018-12-09/detail-ihmutuec7501376.d.html?from=wap&fbclid=IwAR0Zimt46_KUVu7lzkOy6OXCwaKc_jbkDrSlt_K9Qdn1WqMdPc7DTwlb24g
> 
> 
> Highlights:
> 
> - The SU-35 serves as an excellent benchmark for the Chinese military to gauge the effectiveness of their own development vs international standards.
> 
> - Su-35 is very maneuverable, possibly the most maneuverable fighter in the PLAAF
> 
> - The N035E is an excellent PESA radar. It's pretty much the best PESA radar you can practically develop.
> 
> - However, *it's substantially weaker* than the current generation of Chinese AESAs.
> 
> - The N035E radar has some interesting features, for example it is capable of detecting a target at extended ranges (350km) if it's only required to scan a small area (about the size of the HUD). This is not particularly useful without AWACS cueing.
> 
> - ESM/ECM systems are not as good as the J-16s. If the J16 were to be rated a 10/10, the Su-35 would be an 8.5/10 on ESM and 8/10 on ECM performance.
> 
> - The *IRST is also worse*, due to the state of the Russian electronics/optics industry.
> 
> - The R-77 and R-73 can be used on China's older stock of Russian fighters (Su-27/Su-30MKKs).
> 
> - R-77/R-73 are *unremarkable*, and *performance trails the Chinese PL-10 and PL-15 missiles*.
> 
> - The Su-35 has an interesting feature, the "БОСЭС" or "Duel" which, if programmed with the capability of the opposing fighter, can automatically track the enemy in real time and recommend optimized decisions. It presents a good look into the Russian understanding of air combat modeling - and China may seek to do something similar for their 5th generation fights. (Coupled with advances in Chinese AI technology).
> 
> - The 117S engine is very good. It has 13% more dry thrust than the older AL-31F, which is already superior to the domestic WS-10.
> 
> - The Su-35s have some form of datalink capability, and have some level of integration into Chinese air defense networks.
> 
> - *The Su-35 is giving China lots of experience with a super maneuverable thrust vectoring aircraft*, and is *influencing Chinese decisions on where to go with fighter development*.
> 
> - They've learned quite a bit via dissimilar air combat training exercises with the Su-35.
> 
> - "the 117S engine is also the key subsystem for the first time after the introduction of the Su-35" - I think this means that the engine is the primary reason the Su-35 was bought.
> 
> - The officer's dream heavy 4.5th generation fighter would be a J-16 with 117S engines.



Ah great, a Chinese article about how superior their technological advancements are compared to peer nations. Thanks!


----------



## Nike

JCMan said:


> That's not the point, the point is if indeed the statement "Russian aircrafts are now considered somewhat inferior to their Chinese counterparts" is true, then why did China bought the Su-35 with full understanding that the Russians will supply them with export models (which is of lesser capability than the domestic variants) because Russia themselves would have predicted China to try and reverse engineer the planes?
> 
> People reverse engineer technologies which are superior than their own, not the ones which are inferior than theirs.



Because China only need the engine used for Su 35 not the whole platform system, aka Saturn AL41F in which came from development of Saturn AL31. In which the family machine had been used to powered Chinese J11 family in from of WS10A and being produced since 2010 or maybe earlier. Russian never allow China to bought only the engine so they offered the Su 35 as a whole package as Russian know China doesn't need Russian fighter anymore afterall. 

That's why China never intended to buy Su 35 at large number, their attitude is different when compared the first time they are buying Su 27 and Su 30 in early 1990. And you should know where China put Su 35 squadron of their, they put it in Guangdong part of 2nd Aviation Division, Southern province of China where they only had to facing less complex supposed enemies of their like Vietnam or Taiwan and other ASEAN countries.


----------



## Chestnut

JCMan said:


> Ah great, a Chinese article about how superior their technological advancements are compared to peer nations. Thanks!


Considering how the Russians are/were having trouble developing the Felon due to their economy tanking, whilst the J-20 program worked out fine, there's not much of a point doubting so. You can see it plain as day.

Furthermore, as I recall you were the one who was saying how we should get the Su-35 based on that inaccurate article from Military Watch Magazine of supposedly Link 16 capable Flankers. But yet you are now admitting that...



JCMan said:


> Russian's export models were of lower capability than their own domestic ones



So essentially you're saying that not only should we get a dumbed down export model, we should get one that's already inferior AND exploited by the current notional threat?

Geez bro, as you said I might be a bloodsucking salesman with _OBVIOUSLY_ no idea what I am talking about and _CLEARLY _have no connections or correspondence to the industry I worked in, and absolutely _NOBODY _I talked to here knows me outside of this so _OBVIOUSLY_ they I can't confirm I am who I say I am; But at least I wouldn't go as far as suggesting we gimp ourselves in terms of capability for the sake of fanboyism.

That's just cringe my guy.


----------



## JCMan

Chestnut said:


> Considering how the Russians are/were having trouble developing the Felon due to their economy tanking, whilst the J-20 program worked out fine, there's not much of a point doubting so. You can see it plain as day.
> 
> Furthermore, as I recall you were the one who was saying how we should get the Su-35 based on that inaccurate article from Military Watch Magazine of supposedly Link 16 capable Flankers. But yet you are now admitting that...
> 
> 
> 
> So essentially you're saying that not only should we get a dumbed down export model, we should get one that's already inferior AND exploited by the current notional threat?
> 
> Geez bro, as you said I might be a bloodsucking salesman with _OBVIOUSLY_ no idea what I am talking about and _CLEARLY _have no connections or correspondence to the industry I worked in, and absolutely _NOBODY _I talked to here knows me outside of this so _OBVIOUSLY_ they I can't confirm I am who I say I am; But at least I wouldn't go as far as suggesting we gimp ourselves in terms of capability for the sake of fanboyism.
> 
> That's just cringe my guy.



You took the words right off my mouth, why on earth would China reverse engineer "inferior" technologies that was downgraded even more in the monkey models that the Russians were selling for their export customers? I'm frankly dumbfounded. And here I thought China was the one supposed to own superior aircraft technologies.


----------



## Chestnut

Because reverse engineer does not always mean improve, my guy.

Sometimes, state actors buy equipment to reverse engineer in order to develop countermeasures against them. For example, how China likely learned how to defeat (and improve upon) the Russian SAP-518 ECM pod by reverse-engineering and developing their own for their J-16.







And if you don't want to use China, here's an article of when the US Navy bought Kh-31 missiles in order to test and reverse-engineer them in order to develop countermeasures against them for their ships. 

https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...missiles-so-they-bought-real-ones-from-russia

Now, the Kh-31 is essentially useless and obsolete.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lasa-X

JCMan said:


> Yeah, I heard that the Chinese were so unimpressed with how inferior the Su-35 are compared to their indigenous fighters that they actually decided to buy them fully knowing that the Russian's export models were of lower capability than their own domestic ones, imagine that! Mind boggling stuff indeed..
> 
> I reckon the US will also buy the JF-17 because they also think that it was inferior to the F-16 in every aspect!


Hahahahahahaaaa


----------



## Nike

*Anggaran Kemenhan Rp 136,9 T, Ini Daftar Belanja Prabowo 2021*
Cantika Adinda Putri, CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

14 August 2020 18:58





Foto: Menteri Pertahanan Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto hadir secara langsung dalam Sidang Tahunan MPR RI dan Sidang Bersama DPR RI dan DPD RI di ruang sidang MPR RI, Jakarta, Jumat (14/8/2020). (BPMI Sekretariat Presiden)




*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia*- Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani Indrawati menjelaskan soal anggaran Kementerian Pertahanan yang mencapai Rp 136,9 triliun dalam RUU APBN Tahun Anggaran 2021.

Sri Mulyani menjelaskan anggaran tersebut diperuntukan untuk kebutuhan pemenuhan alat utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista) serta perawatannya. "Itu sesuai dengan prioritas Kemenhan dan melihat tidak deviasi besar (peningkatan anggaran)," ujar Sri Mulyani dalam penjelasan Nota Keuangan dan RAPBN 2021, Jumat (14/8/2020).

Meski demikian, dia mengatakan ada concern terhadap akses belanja alutsista yang sesuai dengan spesifikasi Kemenhan yang berperan dalam penyerapan anggaran. Namun, kebutuhan alustsisa sebagian akan dipenuhi dengan peningkatan produksi dalam negeri.


"Anggaran Kemenhan juga untuk industri strategis dan mendukung kepastian dan mendukung dalam negeri," ujar Sri Mulyani.

Pada dasarnya, Presiden Jokowi sudah meminta agar sebagian kebutuhan persenjataan di RI bisa dipenuhi oleh industri dalam negeri.



*Baca:*
Jokowi Ajukan Anggaran Kementerian Prabowo Rp 136,9 T di 2021


Seperti dikutip dari Buku Nota Keuangan II Beserta RAPBN TA 2021, anggaran kementerian yang dipimpin Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto itu lebih tinggi dari yang pertama kali diusulkan dalam Kerangka Ekonomi Makro dan Pokok-Pokok Kebijakan Fiskal Tahun 2021 yang mencapai Rp 129,3 triliun.

Adapun anggaran Kemenhan yang diajukan Jokowi untuk belanja tahun anggaran 2021, meningkat 18,76% dari belanja Kemenhan pada tahun anggaran 2019 yang mencapai Rp 115,35 triliun.

Untuk diketahui, anggaran belanja Kemenhan dari tahun 2016 hingga tahun 2021 mengalami fluktuasi. Dari anggaran belanja tahun 2016 ke anggaran belanja tahun 2017 meningkat 19,6%. Kemudian anggaran tahun 2017 ke 2018 turun 9,04%. Sementara anggaran belanja Kemenhan dari tahun 2018 hingga ke tahun 2019 dan 2020 meningkat.

"Pada 2016 sebesar Rp 98,1 triliun. Pada 2017 Rp 117,3 triliun, pada 2018 menurun menjadi Rp 106,7 triliun. Kemudian kembali meningkat untuk anggaran tahun 2019 yang sebesar Rp 115,4 triliun. Outlook 2020 Rp 117,9 triliun dan RAPBN 2021 Rp 136,9 triliun," demikian tertera dalam Buku II Nota Keuangan beserta RAPBN Tahun 2021, dikutip CNBC Indonesia, Jumat (14/8/2020).

Dalam RAPBN tahun 2021, pendapatan BLU Kementerian Pertahanan ditargetkan sebesar Rp 3,093 triliun, turun 2,6% dari proyeksi tahun 2020 sebesar Rp 3,170 triliun.

Target tahun 2021 itu disusun berdasarkan pertimbangan masa transisi dari penerapan program lama ke program baru serta akibat adanya pandemi Covid-19 yang berpengaruh besar pada penurunan jumlah pasien sehingga berdampak terjadinya penurunan pendapatan
rumah sakit.

Mengutip dokumen Kerangka Ekonomi Makro dan Pokok-Pokok Kebijakan Fiskal Tahun 2021 yang bertajuk Percepatan Pemulihan Ekonomi dan Penguatan Reformasi, anggaran Kemenhan digunakan untuk mendukung pencapaian target prioritas pembangunan nasional di bidang pertahanan.

Adapun program-program Kemenhan antara lain porgram penggunaan kekuatan, program modernisasi alutsista dan non alutsista dan sarana prasarana pertahanan, program pembinaan sumber daya pertahanan, dan program profesionalisme dan kesejahteraan prajurit.

"Selain itu, alokasi rupiah murni juga ditujukan untuk penyelesaian proyek/kegiatan yang ditunda/terhambat akibat adanya pandemi Covid-19 di TA 2020," tulis dokumen tersebut.



*Baca:*
Jokowi Buka-bukaan Soal Food Estate yang Dipimpin Prabowo


Dalam dokumen ini, disebutkan beberapa sasaran output strategis Kemenhan pada 2021. Salah satunya, adalah dukungan pengadaan alat utama sistem senjata TNI (alutsista) sebanyak 5 paket.

Kemudian, dukungan pengadaan munisi kaliber kecil sebanyak 1 paket, dukungan pengadaan atau penggantian kendaraan tempur sebanyak 12 unit, hingga KRI, KAL, Alpung dan Ranpur/Rantis Matra Laut sebanyak 14 unit.

"Dukungan pengadaan/penggantian pesawat udara dan lainnya sebanyak 4 unit," tulis dokumen tersebut.

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...han-rp-1369-t-ini-daftar-belanja-prabowo-2021


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Chestnut said:


> Sorry, but you will be hard pressed to find a lot of people on this section that would support buying Russian. It's been talked and debated time and time again and it all comes down to the same conclusion.
> 
> *The TNI AU should not be buying Russian Jets, or any Russian equipment for that matter because:*
> 
> _(i) We are not Vietnam, our infrastructure is geared towards US jets.
> 
> (ii) Russian aircraft is now considered somewhat inferior to their Chinese counterparts as a result of Chinese reverse engineering and evaluations from Russian equipment that they bought.
> 
> (iii) The quality of Russian aftersale support is piss poor, and it was designed that way as a business strategy. They will not want to set up an MRO unless you pay even more money (think twice-thrice the amount needed for buying the initial jets) and even then, the levels of services is still limited. *Don't believe me? Ask the Malaysians.*
> 
> (iv) As a result of those aforementioned reasons, the costs and liability of transitioning to an all-Russian equipped Air Force is too high and would take far too long to reach IOC/FOC.
> 
> (v) The end-user themselves (the TNI-AU) *does not want Russian fighters*. The push for Russian and non-American fighters comes from interest parties within the parliament and MenHan, not from the TNI-AU.
> _



Thanks for the long and detailed reply. But all of these still don't answer our problem in purchasing U.S. made jets/missiles/parts. 

Heck, even if we buy European jets like Rafale we might end up having the same problem as Egyptians had. Never mind Eurofighter.


----------



## Indos

JCMan said:


> Agreed, sooner or later people will realize that the person in question is plainly full of sh*t, because anyone who keep spinning things and spewing bullcr*p will eventually contradict themselves.
> 
> Any person with an ounce of intellect can see through the mumbo jumbo of hearsay and unsubstantiated "I heard from some guy in some position or office that this or that is true" that he kept spewing. The guy basically built his entire facade of supposed credentials around how he knows things because he's in the loop, had alleged connections with some vague brass or industry insiders, etc etc but all that he can show for it are (biased) opinions that suits certain agendas.
> 
> Sure, the guy may or may not had actual experience, but the habbit of spinning or skewing things to fit his agendas gets old REAL quick. People will soon notice this, no doubt about it.
> 
> He might have taken all of us for fools who will just swallow some hearsay news about the Harimau no question asked, but some of us actually followed the MMWT program closely enough to be able to tell the nonsense from the truth.
> 
> The more untruths came out from him, the easier it can be debunked and the faster he will get exposed. Cheers!



Yup, talking about Medium tank, there is already a document saying we have plan to acquire more than 100 of them. And if we see the time schedule, it shows it is the need for 2020-2024 period only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Indos said:


> Yup, talking about Medium tank, there is already a document saying we have plan to acquire more than 100 of them. And if we see the time schedule, it shows it is the need for 2020-2024 period only.





Kansel said:


> Gotta say there's actually no plan to procure kaplan in this 4 years


@Kansel any update regarding KaplanMT procurement?


----------



## Gundala

Kansel said:


> Should we?


In a way we should. The choice is to lean more to one superpower that is "own/run" by political party or "own/run" by more private/industry. I personaly go to the second one as its more predictable. But the thing is in geopolitic point of view in relation to translating National interest Pak Jokowi administration has been keblinger in a way. Opening the pipe to Chinese investements/loan and hope it can create somekind of leverage for them to back off in Natuna case has been failing miserably. We failed to see that the private sector means not much in regard to influencing China state diplomacy. They are not US!!

If the above case has been put to US Company then the result might be different as the private sector can heavily influence Govt state policy. On the other hand we pushing to nationalize US base company such as freeport, Exxon Mobil, national payment gateway (in relation to Visa/Mastercard US base company), etc. Neraca dagang; With China we import more, with US we export more with value in 2019 about USD 12 bil surplus. Then we lobby US for the SU-35 Purchase? On the other note we Sidelined F16V purchase for other Fighter? See the irony? 

Our Govt see their mistake. We starting to open up for US investment or should I say "tailored" exclusively for US investor such as Souverign Wealth Fund. But will it be enough? Certainly not, we need to buy more US product and we already have plan to do so in regard to Hercules, Viper, additional Apache, etc. But there is something or rather "some power" that put them on hold. One obrolan di warung kopi with friends we discuss/gossip this issue, then a friend of mine said "selain rudal, apa ada kontrak pembelian alutsista dgn US di masa pmrnthan Jkw?". I frooze for a sec....its a rethoric question which can be interpreted in many different way....

Idk how we going to do it, and I dont have complete picture of the geopolitic situation as good as A1 class information. Perhaps there are something they know that made them do what they did. I just light up my ciggy, seruput my coffee and hope for the best 



Raduga said:


> looks like the dsme 209 still a go



I think Pak Jokowi statement that said dia ingin program kapal selam nasional jalan terus can be a hint that it has a high chance that the project going to have a go. I followed this thing from a start and I agree with Chestnut on this case that we need platform more then we need additional advance sub. IMHO we need to prioritize Naval technology more then fighter technology simply because our ships industry is larger and more diversify then our dirgantara industry.


----------



## IblinI

Chestnut said:


> Because reverse engineer does not always mean improve, my guy.
> 
> Sometimes, state actors buy equipment to reverse engineer in order to develop countermeasures against them. For example, how China likely learned how to defeat (and improve upon) the Russian SAP-518 ECM pod by reverse-engineering and developing their own for their J-16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you don't want to use China, here's an article of when the US Navy bought Kh-31 missiles in order to test and reverse-engineer them in order to develop countermeasures against them for their ships.
> 
> https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...missiles-so-they-bought-real-ones-from-russia
> 
> Now, the Kh-31 is essentially useless and obsolete.


The aircraft you posted is a heavily modified J16D growler version(day and night difference of a J16 carrying an ECM pod), which made its first flight somewhere 2015, even though the PLAAF received the first batch of Su-35 in Dec 2016 .


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> looks like the dsme 209 still a go
> View attachment 661183


DSME has strong supports from KKI & PT.PAL, strong enough to ensure 2nd batch continuation. I posted previously which showed greater local participation in 2nd batch ( 1st one was 9 Millions US$ out of 1 Billion US$ while 2nd one would be 15% work of share from contract value which around 1.2 Billion US$ ). What we should be thinking is about what comes after 2nd batch, The Ministry indicates a plan for something equipped with AIP in years to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> DSME has strong supports from KKI & PT.PAL, strong enough to ensure 2nd batch continuation. I posted previously which showed greater local participation in 2nd batch ( 1st one was 9 Millions US$ out of 1 Billion US$ while 2nd one would be 15% work of share from contract value which around 1.2 Billion US$ ). What we should be thinking is about what comes after 2nd batch, The Ministry indicates a plan for something equipped with AIP in years to come.



Better came with Doosan Cang hoo class aka KSS III


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Yup, talking about Medium tank, there is already a document saying we have plan to acquire more than 100 of them. And if we see the time schedule, it shows it is the need for 2020-2024 period only.



The fund is limited nowadays, better to invest more on APC and IFV first they can be used directly to support units in Poso and Papua.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

¿Por qué? said:


> Thanks for the long and detailed reply. But all of these still don't answer our problem in purchasing U.S. made jets/missiles/parts.


And what exactly is the problem?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> Better came with Doosan Cang hoo class aka KSS III


Well the contract for 3rd batch is still far ahead anything now is still speculative though i agree with you, considering long term partnership, greater participation & existing facillity i suppose we should go for DSME 2000

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JCMan

Chestnut said:


> Because reverse engineer does not always mean improve, my guy.
> 
> Sometimes, state actors buy equipment to reverse engineer in order to develop countermeasures against them. For example, how China likely learned how to defeat (and improve upon) the Russian SAP-518 ECM pod by reverse-engineering and developing their own for their J-16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you don't want to use China, here's an article of when the US Navy bought Kh-31 missiles in order to test and reverse-engineer them in order to develop countermeasures against them for their ships.
> 
> https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...missiles-so-they-bought-real-ones-from-russia
> 
> Now, the Kh-31 is essentially useless and obsolete.



So the Chinese wanted to and then succeeded in reverse engineering some monkey model Russian defense tech, did I understand it correctly? Bravo! Then clearly the Chinese have superior technology compared to the Russians because they can copy Russian downgraded techs.

Oh wait..


----------



## JCMan

IblinI said:


> The aircraft you posted is a heavily modified J16D growler version(day and night difference of a J16 carrying an ECM pod), which made its first flight somewhere 2015, even though the PLAAF received the first batch of Su-35 in Dec 2016 .



Thanks for providing yet another explanation of how easy it was to debunk some opinion based claims as opposed to factual based ones. Respect.


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> @Kansel any update regarding KaplanMT procurement?


It's called renbut "rencana kebutuhan" it's still planning not included in MEF blueprint gotta say


----------



## NEKONEKO

Cromwell said:


> What we should be thinking is about what comes after 2nd batch, The Ministry indicates a plan for something equipped with AIP in years to come.


We also need to think how to improve local content being used, our BUMN should reach out to foreign partner for partnership (kita belum mampu mengembangkan teknologi sendiri). 
More submarine will be ordered in the future, opportunity for our local company to expand their portfolio and try to get a share of the pie.

I'm looking at ya LEN.


----------



## JCMan

Nike said:


> Because China only need the engine used for Su 35 not the whole platform system, aka Saturn AL41F in which came from development of Saturn AL31. In which the family machine had been used to powered Chinese J11 family in from of WS10A and being produced since 2010 or maybe earlier. Russian never allow China to bought only the engine so they offered the Su 35 as a whole package as Russian know China doesn't need Russian fighter anymore afterall.
> 
> That's why China never intended to buy Su 35 at large number, their attitude is different when compared the first time they are buying Su 27 and Su 30 in early 1990. And you should know where China put Su 35 squadron of their, they put it in Guangdong part of 2nd Aviation Division, Southern province of China where they only had to facing less complex supposed enemies of their like Vietnam or Taiwan and other ASEAN countries.




That's the claim that the Chinese made to provide justification for their internal public and stakeholders as to why they needed to buy the Su-35 when they can supposedly make better indigenous planes. Much like how our MoD sometimes needed to explain why we needed to buy helicopters made by Agusta Westland when we can build the same kind of choppers made by PTDI in collaboration with Airbus Military.

My point is, you don't reverse engineer technologies that you consider inferior to yours or that you can already manufacture yourself. This fact alone disproved a sly claim made by some guy who are supposedly expert in the ins and out of the defense industry and as a suggestion that he or she should just stick to an area of expertise and refrain from spreading false opinions which are not grounded on factual, verifiable and substantiated details.

I like rumors as much as the the next guy, but ones that aren't factually verifiable are just bedtime stories which insults our intelligence and made us feel like being taken for ride and bordering, dare I say, fanboyism?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JCMan

Chestnut said:


> Among other things the PUSENKAV commander told me was how:
> 
> 1.) The vehicle is rear heavy, so the vehicle moves with the elevated up by a few centimeters, limiting the driver's vision.
> 2.) It has too high of a profile.
> 3.) The turret is outclassed in firepower.
> 4.) The Army in unwilling to spend million-billions for what they see as only a marginal improvement over vehicles that they currently operate.
> 
> Like I said before, the Kaplan MT is more of a political project than an actual project born out of requirement by the Army. From the tone of his voice, the PUSENKAV commander implies that Pindad either did not consult them at all or only took basic inputs during the entire design process.



Actually my real gripe is with this statement, the one regarding the Russian vs Chinese fighter jet technology is just a snipe to show how easy it was to debunk a non factual opinion.

I know for a fact that Pindad worked very closely with Pussenkav during the design phase of the MMWT. The opsreq was from the Pussenkav and detailed specifications were also provided by them including but not limited to its STANAG protection level requirement, the calibre of the gun to be used, automotive performance, number of crews, even the placement of the engine. It would have been a commercial suicide for Pindad to develop the tank "without consulting or took only basic inputs" from Pussenkav, as they could end up spending millions of their own dollars on development costs only to see the user ended up refusing to buy their product.

The Pussenkav commander that you mentioned obviously did not paint the overall picture or hide certain details in the story, but boy am I not convinced of how he sounded way too much like what the media was saying about the tank.

1. How the tank was rear heavy and looked "mendongak" which was already explained by the designer himself that it was intentionally made that way to help the tank climb certain degrees of obstacles as per stated in the opsreq.
2. The high profile would have been a fatal flaw if the Harimau was designed as a tank destroyer like the Centauro, but Harimau was intended to act more in the battlefield fire support and flanking maneuver role.
3. Again, the decision to use the 105 mm was dictated by the tank's intended role. They could've installed the 120 mm gun if Pussenkav wanted a tank destroyer instead, but how many 120 mm rounds could the tiny turret hold as opposed the 105 mm rounds? Your Pussenkav commander must have known more about this than he make it out to be.
4. A tank designed in 2016 only had marginal improvements compared to the Scorpion which were purchased in the 1990's? I know a lot of people who will disagree with this statement almost immediately, but what do I know? Since you knew the head honcho, right? But please ask your Pussenkav commander friend about these "marginal" improvements, how marginal were these improvements exactly?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

JCMan said:


> That's the claim that the Chinese made to provide justification for their internal public and stakeholders as to why they needed to buy the Su-35 when they can supposedly make better indigenous planes. Much like how our MoD sometimes needed to explain why we needed to buy helicopters made by Agusta Westland when we can build the same kind of choppers made by PTDI in collaboration with Airbus Military.
> 
> My point is, you don't reverse engineer technologies that you consider inferior to yours or that you can already manufacture yourself. This fact alone disproved a sly claim made by some guy who are supposedly expert in the ins and out of the defense industry and as a suggestion that he or she should just stick to an area of expertise and refrain from spreading false opinions which are not grounded on factual, verifiable and substantiated details.
> 
> I like rumors as much as the the next guy, but ones that aren't factually verifiable are just bedtime stories which insults our intelligence and made us feel like being taken for ride and bordering, dare I say, fanboyism?



That's not rumour when China in fact capable to build their own fifth generation fighter in build and suited for their own network centric warfare, had their own Made JHMSC, had their very long range BVR missile, had their more advance AESA radar thanks to the more advance electronic and components industrial power of China compared to Russia. That's a fact and not rumour!!!

And another thought is why China only bought small number of 24, when China keep producing J16 and the likes in more higher number?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gundala

There are few things interesting in our upcoming Kemenhan budget projection

http://www.koran-jakarta.com/anggaran-kemenhan-pada-2021-ditambah/

_"program dukungan manajemen sebesar *76,28 triliun rupiah*"_, What the heck is this program dukungan manajemen? Thats alot of numbers, some of it is part of KFX? Compare to this _"program modernisasi alutsista, non alutsista dan sarpras pertahanan *42,65 triliun rupiah*"



Nike said:



 "Dukungan pengadaan/penggantian pesawat udara dan lainnya sebanyak 4 unit," tulis dokumen tersebut

Click to expand...

_So whats going to be? 
_


Nike said:



Better came with Doosan Cang hoo class aka KSS III

Click to expand...

_Idk man, do they even have one running already? I am uncomfortable of buying paper submarine compare to proven design, just like our 1400 Changbogo. Korea never made 1400 CBG before, and if we going to get this one again we better dang sure our Navy (specially Hiu Kencana PATI) have already giving the green light. I heard negative thoughts about this design but I hope its just a rumour. Or at least they fix it in this 2nd batch.


----------



## Being-Art

Nike said:


> That's not rumour when China in fact capable to build their own fifth generation fighter in build and suited for their own network centric warfare, had their own Made JHMSC, had their very long range BVR missile, had their more advance AESA radar thanks to the more advance electronic and components industrial power of China compared to Russia. That's a fact and not rumour!!!


China also has larger GDP and budgets than Russia itself, it's not surprising that the Chinese military has grown more rapidly in recent years.


----------



## JCMan

Nike said:


> That's not rumour when China in fact capable to build their own fifth generation fighter in build and suited for their own network centric warfare, had their own Made JHMSC, had their very long range BVR missile, had their more advance AESA radar thanks to the more advance electronic and components industrial power of China compared to Russia. That's a fact and not rumour!!!



All are valid points, but you're still missing the point that I was trying to make as you won't see the US buy Russian downgraded technologies in order to reverse engineer them.


----------



## Cromwell

NEKONEKO said:


> We also need to think how to improve local content being used, our BUMN should reach out to foreign partner for partnership (kita belum mampu mengembangkan teknologi sendiri).
> More submarine will be ordered in the future, opportunity for our local company to expand their portfolio yw try to get a share of the pie.t
> 
> I'm looking at ya LEN.


I know even for the next batch, our participation will mostly about the hull instead of subsystems & software related parts. There were talks about our involvement on battery section though, this one between our local private company with counterparts from Germany or Australia, it's been a couple or 3 years ago, i don't remember much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> There are few things interesting in our upcoming Kemenhan budget projection
> 
> http://www.koran-jakarta.com/anggaran-kemenhan-pada-2021-ditambah/
> 
> _"program dukungan manajemen sebesar *76,28 triliun rupiah*"_, What the heck is this program dukungan manajemen? Thats alot of numbers, some of it is part of KFX? Compare to this _"program modernisasi alutsista, non alutsista dan sarpras pertahanan *42,65 triliun rupiah*"
> 
> _
> So whats going to be?
> _
> _
> Idk man, do they even have one running already? I am uncomfortable of buying paper submarine compare to proven design, just like our 1400 Changbogo. Korea never made 1400 CBG before, and if we going to get this one again we better dang sure our Navy (specially Hiu Kencana PATI) have already giving the green light. I heard negative thoughts about this design but I hope its just a rumour. Or at least they fix it in this 2nd batch.


The design is fine; it's proven one from Howaldtswerke Type-209 but when you sliced the budget & changed the subsystems from original specs ( original Type-209 Class use ATLAS made CMS instead of Kongsberg ones for example ), there goes the problem.


----------



## Nike

JCMan said:


> All are valid points, but you're still missing the point that I was trying to make as you won't see the US buy Russian downgraded technologies in order to reverse engineer them.



I am supposed talking to the wall is more convenient and productive to me

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JCMan

Nike said:


> I am supposed talking to the wall is more convenient and productive to me



Give my regards to the wall, hehe..


----------



## umigami

Gundala said:


> There are few things interesting in our upcoming Kemenhan budget projection
> 
> http://www.koran-jakarta.com/anggaran-kemenhan-pada-2021-ditambah/
> 
> _"program dukungan manajemen sebesar *76,28 triliun rupiah*"_, What the heck is this program dukungan manajemen? Thats alot of numbers, some of it is part of KFX? Compare to this _"program modernisasi alutsista, non alutsista dan sarpras pertahanan *42,65 triliun rupiah*"
> 
> _
> So whats going to be?
> _
> _
> Idk man, do they even have one running already? I am uncomfortable of buying paper submarine compare to proven design, just like our 1400 Changbogo. Korea never made 1400 CBG before, and if we going to get this one again we better dang sure our Navy (specially Hiu Kencana PATI) have already giving the green light. I heard negative thoughts about this design but I hope its just a rumour. Or at least they fix it in this 2nd batch.


Kfx supposed to be come from this:
"untuk program *riset, industri,* dan pendidikan tinggi pertahanan sebesar 543,8 miliar rupiah"

Just 4 aircraft? nanggung amat!
Is it so advance that we have to get it, even in small number?
Ehem.. ehem.. petir.. ehem...


----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> The fund is limited nowadays, better to invest more on APC and IFV first they can be used directly to support units in Poso and Papua.



I am agree on you, better use that 18 medium tank first, see the weakness and consult to Pindad for further development for the next batch acquisition. I prefer low production rate first until 2024 unless there is big order coming from Philippine.


----------



## Indos

PT LEN Industry recent video, so there will likely be a connection made between Indonesian Sukhoi and F 16


----------



## umigami

Indos said:


> PT LEN Industry recent video, so there will likely be a connection made between Indonesian Sukhoi and F 16
> 
> View attachment 661340


Ga ada bahasan sukhoinya gan..
Aircraft on the picture are F16 and c295 or herky.

What I could interpret from the picture is they'll use link16 for the air force and link-y for navy. So they somehow can instal Link16 to sukhoi huh? Is that what you want to say?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

JCMan said:


> How the tank was rear heavy and looked "mendongak" which was already explained by the designer himself that it was intentionally made that way to help the tank climb certain degrees of obstacles as per stated in the opsreq.


The tracks and hull is designed to cross obstacle to a certain height, but the tank mendongak so much when its moving. Yeah mendongak so much will help to cross obstacle but surely you don't wanna cross an obstacle at full speed while the tank is very mendongak so it will be easier to cross taller obstacle.




Lumayan mendongak, kalau jalan tambah.



JCMan said:


> 2. The high profile would have been a fatal flaw if the Harimau was designed as a tank destroyer like the Centauro, but Harimau was intended to act more in the battlefield fire support and flanking maneuver role.


The size requirement is 7 × 3.5 × 2.5 m (max).





Its not a flaw when Harimau size is still within the req size.







JCMan said:


> 3. Again, the decision to use the 105 mm was due to the tank's intended role. They could've installed the 120 mm gun if Pussenkav wanted a tank destroyer instead, but how many 120 mm rounds could the tiny turret hold as opposed the 105 mm rounds? Your Pussenkav commander must have known more about this than he make it out to be.


The requirement is 105mm.



JCMan said:


> 4. A tank designed in 2016 only had marginal improvements compared to the Scorpion which were purchased in the 1990's? I know a lot of people who will disagree with this statement almost immediately.


MMWT is better than the oldies.

Its still a prototype its not surprising to have problem there and there, for every batch of production improvement is needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> I am agree on you, better use that 18 medium tank first, see the weakness and consult to Pindad for further development for the next batch acquisition. I prefer low production rate first until 2024 unless there is big order coming from Philippine.



Hope we can counter trade them with Czech Pandur, as Czech need new tank for their fleets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

umigami said:


> Ga ada bahasan sukhoinya gan..
> Aircraft on the picture are F16 and c295 or herky.
> 
> What I could interpret from the picture is they'll use link16 for the air force and link-y for navy. So they somehow can instal Link16 to sukhoi huh? Is that what you want to say?



What I want to say is that they can use link TNI and Multilink gateway to connect to each other. Link 16 and Sukhoi link will be connected through them.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Hope we can counter trade them with Czech Pandur, as Czech need new tank for their fleets.


Won't Turkey bag the deal?


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> What I want to say is that they can use link TNI and Multilink gateway to connect to each other. Link 16 and Sukhoi link will be connected through them.



Can't do that, link network system need enhanced databus protocol on the receiver and sender, provide they must distributed on such way including programmable crypto, there is a reason why Russian Made electronic and avionic system will never be allowed to joint such architecture design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Won't Turkey bag the deal?



Even of it's Turkey, the benefit for the projects continuation still obvious


----------



## umigami

Indos said:


> What I want to say is that they can use link TNI and Multilink gateway to connect to each other. Link 16 and Sukhoi link will be connected through them.


Are you sure this link tni is for fighter jet operations and you can just put it on sukhoi willy-nilly like that?
Because nothing on that picture suggests that


----------



## Raduga

NEKONEKO said:


> The tracks and hull is designed to cross obstacle to a certain height, but the tank mendongak so much when its moving. Yeah mendongak so much will help to cross obstacle but surely you don't wanna cross an obstacle at full speed while the tank is very mendongak so it will be easier to cross taller obstacle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumayan mendongak, kalau jalan tambah.
> 
> 
> The size requirement is 7 × 3.5 × 2.5 m (max).
> View attachment 661341
> 
> 
> Its not a flaw when Harimau size is still within the req size.
> View attachment 661342
> 
> 
> 
> The requirement is 105mm.
> 
> 
> MMWT is better than the oldies.
> 
> Its still a prototype its not surprising to have problem there and there, for every batch of production improvement is needed.


is tracked requirements ?




i feel like the proposed 8X8 FSV variants are much more reasonable than a full fledge tracked medium tank , and most of the country rather choose this kind of "Banpur" rather than medium tank , say Rooikat, Type-16, Stryker and Centauro , also knowing that one of the reqs is "Mine resistant" ,isn't it more easier to repair wheel rather than tracks when things get strucked by Mine/IED ?


----------



## Chestnut

JCMan said:


> So the Chinese wanted to and then succeeded in reverse engineering some monkey model Russian defense tech, did I understand it correctly? Bravo! Then clearly the Chinese have superior technology compared to the Russians because they can copy Russian downgraded techs.
> 
> Oh wait..





JCMan said:


> Thanks for providing yet another explanation of how easy it was to debunk some opinion based claims as opposed to factual based ones. Respect.


Notice guys that at no point did I mention anything about the Su-35, what I said was:



Chestnut said:


> China likely learned how to defeat (and improve upon) the Russian SAP-518 ECM pod by reverse-engineering and developing their own for their J-16.



As usual, your grasping at straws my guy.



JCMan said:


> That's the claim that the Chinese made to provide justification for their internal public and stakeholders as to why they needed to buy the Su-35 when they can supposedly make better indigenous planes. Much like how our MoD sometimes needed to explain why we needed to buy helicopters made by Agusta Westland when we can build the same kind of choppers made by PTDI in collaboration with Airbus Military.
> 
> My point is, you don't reverse engineer technologies that you consider inferior to yours or that you can already manufacture yourself. This fact alone disproved a sly claim made by some guy who are supposedly expert in the ins and out of the defense industry and as a suggestion that he or she should just stick to an area of expertise and refrain from spreading false opinions which are not grounded on factual, verifiable and substantiated details.



You do when you need direction on where to direct your homegrown aviation industry or to assess the capabilities of equipment used by your peers in order to develop countermeasures against them. The problem is that you're too narrow minded to see that out of hatred towards me.



JCMan said:


> I like rumors as much as the the next guy, but ones that aren't factually verifiable are just bedtime stories which insults our intelligence and made us feel like being taken for ride and bordering, dare I say, fanboyism?



The only fanboy here is you. If you claim things such as how "_Ace Flanker pilots in the TNI AU can't conversion train to Eagles_" or how you have basically made your intentions clear in that you are somehow (laughably) trying to sway the policies of a government ministry using your opinions on certain assets that are posted on a foreign Defense Forum, then it's pretty plain to see who is the fanboy.




JCMan said:


> Actually my real gripe is with this statement, the one regarding the Russian vs Chinese fighter jet technology is just a snipe to show how easy it was to debunk a non factual opinion.
> 
> I know for a fact that Pindad worked very closely with Pussenkav during the design phase of the MMWT. The opsreq was from the Pussenkav and detailed specifications were also provided by them including but not limited to its STANAG protection level requirement, the calibre of the gun to be used, automotive performance, number of crews, even the placement of the engine. It would have been a commercial suicide for Pindad to develop the tank "without consulting or took only basic inputs" from Pussenkav, as they could end up spending millions of their own dollars on development costs only to see the user ended up refusing to buy their product.
> 
> The Pussenkav commander that you mentioned obviously did not paint the overall picture or hide certain details in the story, but boy am I not convinced of how he sounded way too much like what the media was saying about the tank.
> 
> 1. How the tank was rear heavy and looked "mendongak" which was already explained by the designer himself that it was intentionally made that way to help the tank climb certain degrees of obstacles as per stated in the opsreq.
> 2. The high profile would have been a fatal flaw if the Harimau was designed as a tank destroyer like the Centauro, but Harimau was intended to act more in the battlefield fire support and flanking maneuver role.
> 3. Again, the decision to use the 105 mm was dictated by the tank's intended role. They could've installed the 120 mm gun if Pussenkav wanted a tank destroyer instead, but how many 120 mm rounds could the tiny turret hold as opposed the 105 mm rounds? Your Pussenkav commander must have known more about this than he make it out to be.
> 4. A tank designed in 2016 only had marginal improvements compared to the Scorpion which were purchased in the 1990's? I know a lot of people who will disagree with this statement almost immediately, but what do I know? Since you knew the head honcho, right? But please ask your Pussenkav commander friend about these "marginal" improvements, how marginal were these improvements exactly?



There really isn't anything more I can say about it. I have provided my credentials to others on this forum so if you choose not believe that's very much your own problem. My only advice to you is not to so much faith in the wordings of official publications. If MenHan and the BUMN genuinely cared about the inputs of end users, then we still would not have the Flanker drama as of 2020. Politics if a fickle.



JCMan said:


> All are valid points, but you're still missing the point that I was trying to make as you won't see the US buy Russian downgraded technologies in order to reverse engineer them.



I literally just gave you an article where they did just that and developed counter-measures from it. You’re at least willfully ignorant vs mentally disabled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Gundala said:


> Idk man, do they even have one running already? I am uncomfortable of buying paper submarine compare to proven design, just like our 1400 Changbogo. Korea never made 1400 CBG before, and if we going to get this one again we better dang sure our Navy (specially Hiu Kencana PATI) have already giving the green light. I heard negative thoughts about this design but I hope its just a rumour. Or at least they fix it in this 2nd batch.


Yeah, one was launched already in 2018.

https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...ine-dosan-ahn-chang-ho-passes-max-depth-test/



Cromwell said:


> Well the contract for 3rd batch is still far ahead anything now is still speculative though i agree with you, considering long term partnership, greater participation & existing facillity i suppose we should go for DSME 2000



The DMSE 2000 has the advantage of being a clean sheet design. So emerging technologies that would be coming out in the next 5-10 years can be added on vs. sticking to say a 216 or Scorpene.


----------



## umigami

Is this a good thing?
Isn't it supposed to be the users that got priorities?


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> View attachment 661348
> 
> Is this a good thing?
> Isn't it supposed to be the users that got priorities?


Not according to the wallets of politicians.

I mean, to be fair, it has it's ups and downs. I'm just too jaded to see the good things behind it. So I guess we would have to see.

But again, this literally just proves my point about not blindly trusting official publications from MenHan or BUMN. Those two have never gotten along great with the end users. If you add politics to procurement of course certain things will take a backseat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> *Not* according to the wallets of politicians.
> 
> I mean, to be fair, it has it's ups and downs. I'm just too jaded to see the good things behind it. So I guess we would have to see.


Is it for my first or second question?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> is tracked requirements ?
> View attachment 661343
> 
> i feel like the proposed 8X8 FSV variants are much more reasonable than a full fledge tracked medium tank , and most of the country rather choose this kind of "Banpur" rather than medium tank , say Rooikat, Type-16, Stryker and Centauro , also knowing that one of the reqs is "Mine resistant" ,isn't it more easier to repair wheel rather than tracks when things get strucked by Mine/IED ?
> View attachment 661344
> 
> View attachment 661345


Maybe TNI consider that mobility is quite important.


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> Is it for my first or second question?


Both, I guess.


----------



## Kansel

Gundala said:


> There are few things interesting in our upcoming Kemenhan budget projection
> 
> http://www.koran-jakarta.com/anggaran-kemenhan-pada-2021-ditambah/
> 
> _"program dukungan manajemen sebesar *76,28 triliun rupiah*"_, What the heck is this program dukungan manajemen?


Komcad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> Both, I guess.


So,
according to the wallets of politicians, it's not a good thing and the end user needs isn't the priority.



Hmmm... interesting.

Jadi semuanya sekarang tinggal terserah prabowo aja kan, mau nuruti permintaan user, politisi, sales, atau lain2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

That's what I am getting out of this. And that is a very *BIG *issue considering his track record of impulsivity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Dari pengembangan suatu produk bisa melebar ke pengembangan lain.



Cromwell said:


> I know even for the next batch, our participation will mostly about the hull instead of subsystems & software related parts. There were talks about our involvement on battery section though, this one between our local private company with counterparts from Germany or Australia, it's been a couple or 3 years ago, i don't remember much.


*Sad noises.
Well subs is more complex but but but...


----------



## Lasa-X

Cromwell said:


> DSME has strong supports from KKI & PT.PAL, strong enough to ensure 2nd batch continuation. I posted previously which showed greater local participation in 2nd batch ( 1st one was 9 Millions US$ out of 1 Billion US$ while 2nd one would be 15% work of share from contract value which around 1.2 Billion US$ ). What we should be thinking is about what comes after 2nd batch, The Ministry indicates a plan for something equipped with AIP in years to come.


Bro the original plan is to build 9 DSME/PAL 209/1400 class sub. So if the 2nd batch will only order for 3 units, then the next batch is another 3 units. They have the ace card that can beat all other brands. Gomen already invested and will invest more (PMN) in 209/1400 class KS. Nothing can beat that. Not even the always-there-in-the-list Kilo class heheh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lasa-X

Cromwell said:


> Well the contract for 3rd batch is still far ahead anything now is still speculative though i agree with you, considering long term partnership, greater participation & existing facillity i suppose we should go for DSME 2000


Well I like that sub too!! but just like 209/1400 class, nobody using/ordering it. Please no more unproven designed sub. Enough with DSME 209/1400.


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> That's what I am getting out of this. And that is a very *BIG *issue considering his track record of impulsivity.


Well, if US want their stuff to be picked, I hope Mark Esper is clever enough not to push him to hard or offer a very good deals.

Or maybe invite him to US if possible..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Lasa-X said:


> Well I like that sub too!! but just like 209/1400 class, nobody using/ordering it. Please no more unproven designed sub. Enough with DSME 209/1400.


Which is precisely where the DSME 2000 should come in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Dsme 2000 is dsme 1400 with some technology on dsme 3000, we can't really say it's an unproven design.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azull

umigami said:


> Well, if US want their stuff to be picked, I hope Mark Esper is clever enough not to push him to hard or offer a very good deals.
> 
> Or maybe invite him to US if possible..


This is why its not a good idea to have a mindef thats easily gets offended for such truvial things. Personal issues should not clout his judgement for the sake of military modernization. Hopefully he can clear his mind and make the best possible desicion in regards with our future military procurements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Simulator for Astros II?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azull

Nike said:


> Simulator for Astros II?
> 
> View attachment 661410
> View attachment 661411
> View attachment 661412


Sounds like it. I believe i've read somewhere that we do already have the simulator for the astros, I'm just unsure if its the whole package or not since they only showed the rockets sim on the picture and not the actual ballistic computer simulator.


----------



## Nike

Azull said:


> Sounds like it. I believe i've read somewhere that we do already have the simulator for the astros, I'm just unsure if its the whole package or not since they only showed the rockets sim on the picture and not the actual ballistic computer simulator.



Hope we can get the complete package


----------



## Azull

Nike said:


> Hope we can get the complete package



https://m.tribunnews.com/amp/nasion...ya-munisi-roket-astros-di-pusdik-armed?page=2

From the link above, it looks like we got the complete package for the simulator. One simulator is for the launcher called AV-LMU and one other simulator is for the fire control radar called AV-UCF.


----------



## Nike

Improved Igla





SS1 V3


----------



## Gundala

umigami said:


> View attachment 661348
> 
> Is this a good thing?
> Isn't it supposed to be the users that got priorities?


It can be good and bad at the same time. If MenHan has a bright people around him it can be good, but it can go the other way around. I personaly like Pak SS being on his side tho I am hoping he has more younger people who understand the current defense technology.



Kansel said:


> Komcad


No way Komcad has that big! I dont buy that. Goodness gracious....if its true then I dont even have words to say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

*Defence Department warns that 'highly active' spies pose 'extreme threat' to Australia's shipbuilding plan*
Kalau mereka begitu aktifnya disana, apalagi disini?!
Mudah-mudahan aja program modernisasi kita yg agak tersendat-sendat akhir-akhir ini bukan ulah atau lobi2 dari pihak sana...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

Chestnut said:


> But again, this literally just proves my point about not blindly trusting official publications from MenHan or BUMN. Those two have never gotten along great with the end users. If you add politics to procurement of course certain things will take a backseat.


It happens in other country as well man. Industry pushing their products, govt def branch wants things that can fulfill the overall strategy and end users want something that they can easily use/easy to maintain/easy to operate/etc. To be fair in our own case for example: there might be few cases where the end user having problem filing their own technical upgrade request due to lack of knowledge in current technology update of their own asset.


----------



## umigami




----------



## Gundala

umigami said:


> Kalau mereka begitu aktifnya disana, apalagi disini?!
> Mudah-mudahan aja program modernisasi kita yg agak tersendat-sendat akhir-akhir ini bukan ulah atau lobi2 dari pihak sana...


They already here, but prolly serve different goal then the one in aussie. And they might not need to sneak around our military assets unless we quietly getting some balistic missiles (which I really hope we do ). But we already make some necessary improvements. Yang belum dan rasanya perlu adalah peningkatan kordinasi intelijen antar lembaga lain macam bais/polri/dll.

Ini bbrpa link yg mungkin bisa buat tidur malam agak sedikit tenang 

ahttp://www.dpr.go.id/berita/detail/... Intelijen Negara (BIN,5,35 triliun pada 2019.

_"Anggaran Badan Intelijen Negara (BIN) sudah meningkat menjadi Rp 7,42 triliun pada 2020 dari sebelumnya Rp 5,35 triliun pada 2019." 

https://www.tribunnews.com/nasional...-anggaran-untuk-operasi-intelijen-luar-negeri_

https://nasional.tempo.co/read/1376...nair-bin-tni-ad-diklaim-yang-pertama-di-dunia

_"Rektor Universitas Airlangga M. Nasih meminta semua pihak mendukung agar obat kombinasi Covid-19 temuan tim gabungan Unair, Badan Intelijen Negara, TNI AD, dan BPOM bisa segera mendapatkan izin produksi dan izin edar. Ia mengklaim obat ini bakal menjadi obat Covid-19 pertama di dunia."
_
Makes me wonder what is BIN gotta do with obat Covid-19?


----------



## Logam42

Gundala said:


> They already here, but prolly serve different goal then the one in aussie. And they might not need to sneak around our military assets unless we quietly getting some balistic missiles (which I really hope we do ). But we already make some necessary improvements. Yang belum dan rasanya perlu adalah peningkatan kordinasi intelijen antar lembaga lain macam bais/polri/dll.
> 
> Ini bbrpa link yg mungkin bisa buat tidur malam agak sedikit tenang
> 
> ahttp://www.dpr.go.id/berita/detail/id/27032/t/Anggaran+Meningkat,+Kinerja+BIN+Diharapkan+Meningkat#:~:text=Anggaran Badan Intelijen Negara (BIN,5,35 triliun pada 2019.
> 
> _"Anggaran Badan Intelijen Negara (BIN) sudah meningkat menjadi Rp 7,42 triliun pada 2020 dari sebelumnya Rp 5,35 triliun pada 2019."
> 
> https://www.tribunnews.com/nasional...-anggaran-untuk-operasi-intelijen-luar-negeri_
> 
> https://nasional.tempo.co/read/1376...nair-bin-tni-ad-diklaim-yang-pertama-di-dunia
> 
> _"Rektor Universitas Airlangga M. Nasih meminta semua pihak mendukung agar obat kombinasi Covid-19 temuan tim gabungan Unair, Badan Intelijen Negara, TNI AD, dan BPOM bisa segera mendapatkan izin produksi dan izin edar. Ia mengklaim obat ini bakal menjadi obat Covid-19 pertama di dunia."
> _
> Makes me wonder what is BIN gotta do with obat Covid-19?




This bouhaha about a TNI-BIN covid medicine is really alarming to me, especially since the gov seems ready to throw money at it.

Is it a vaccine or a medical drug like remedesivir? Or a combination of generic drugs that seem more effective than usual in handling symptoms? If its not a vaccine then I'm willing to cautiously support it, but if its a vaccine then we should shut it down ASAP.


----------



## Chestnut

Gundala said:


> It happens in other country as well man. Industry pushing their products, govt def branch wants things that can fulfill the overall strategy and end users want something that they can easily use/easy to maintain/easy to operate/etc. To be fair in our own case for example: there might be few cases where the end user having problem filing their own technical upgrade request due to lack of knowledge in current technology update of their own asset.


Oh absolutely, it's just that I am jaded by my own personal experience with both parties. For the most part, the Air Force and Navy generally knows better on what works for them. Whereas the Army (with their bloated budget) would go on a shopping spree instead of making a concise multi-year procurement plan.

You win some you lose some.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Lasa-X said:


> Bro the original plan is to build 9 DSME/PAL 209/1400 class sub. So if the 2nd batch will only order for 3 units, then the next batch is another 3 units. They have the ace card that can beat all other brands. Gomen already invested and will invest more (PMN) in 209/1400 class KS. Nothing can beat that. Not even the always-there-in-the-list Kilo class heheh


Well if we follow up original plan from PT.PAL presentation to Ministry of State Entreprises; the plan is for whole submarine fleet to be composed of DSME1400/Improved Type-209 Class, quantity is quality of its own, 9 Type-209 Class with high combat readiness and technology mastery at our hands is the true detterence to our enemies however geopolitic changes rapidly, the service & ministry wants something more potent however should the exact shipyard with the one we cooperate with ( DSME ) can offer something more advance & same scheme industrial cooperation, i can say why not but that's far ahead. Improved Type-209 Class is our focus now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Logam42 said:


> This bouhaha about a TNI-BIN covid medicine is really alarming to me, especially since the gov seems ready to throw money at it.
> 
> Is it a vaccine or a medical drug like remedesivir? Or a combination of generic drugs that seem more effective than usual in handling symptoms? If its not a vaccine then I'm willing to cautiously support it, but if its a vaccine then we should shut it down ASAP.


im no expert in pharmaceutical field , but based on information provided by the news , they mixed all the pseudo coronavirus drugs/potential drug that were thought to help in the early outbreak periode, but lately debunkend to have no effect in coronavirus treatment or scientist still skeptical about its effect, like hydroxchloroquine etc.

"Tim peneliti dari Universitas Airlangga ( Unair), TNI AD, dan Badan Intelijen Negara (BIN) mengumumkan telah menemukan kandidat obat Covid-19. Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat (KSAD) Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa menuturkan, obat Covid-19 tersebut tinggal menunggu izin edar. "Obat ini tinggal menunggu izin edar dari BPOM," kata Andika yang sekaligus merupakan Wakil Ketua Komite Pelaksana Penanganan Covid-19 dan Pemulihan Ekonomi Nasional di Mabes AD, Jakarta, Sabtu (15/8/2020), seperti dilansir dari Antara. Tim gabungan tersebut baru saja menyelesaikan uji klinis tahap ketiga obat untuk pasien Covid-19 yang dirawat tanpa ventilator di rumah sakit. *Adapun 3 kombinasi obat yang telah diujicoba secara klinis dalam 3 tahap. Pertama campuran Lopinavir/Ritonavir dan Azithromycin. Kedua adalah Lopinavir/Ritonavir dan Doxycycline. Terakhir adalah campuran Hydrochloroquine dan Azithromycin."*

https://www.kompas.com/tren/read/20...t-covid-19-dari-unair-tni-ad-dan-bin?page=all.

hope its not becoming another kalung corona blunder , but with more sophisticated method.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> Yeah, one was launched already in 2018.
> 
> https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...ine-dosan-ahn-chang-ho-passes-max-depth-test/
> 
> 
> 
> The DMSE 2000 has the advantage of being a clean sheet design. So emerging technologies that would be coming out in the next 5-10 years can be added on vs. sticking to say a 216 or Scorpene.


Well at some point, i know nothing serious from Naval Group Scorpene or TKMS & SSM Type-214, some higher levels in Ministry might want either of them yet PT.PAL & KKI will present objection on the idea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Being-Art

Cromwell said:


> Well if we follow up original plan from PT.PAL presentation to Ministry of State Entreprises; the plan is for whole submarine fleet to be composed of DSME1400/Improved Type-209 Class, quantity is quality of its own, 9 Type-209 Class with high combat readiness and technology mastery at our hands is the true detterence to our enemies however geopolitic changes rapidly, the service & ministry wants something more potent however should the exact shipyard with the one we cooperate with ( DSME ) can offer something more advance & same scheme industrial cooperation, i can say why not but that's far ahead. Improved Type-209 Class is our focus now


Atleast additional Improved Type 209 (DSME1400) with ZOKA Torpedo Decoy System much better rather than acquiring Relic Type 206 Submarine


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> Ga ada bahasan sukhoinya gan..
> Aircraft on the picture are F16 and c295 or herky.
> 
> What I could interpret from the picture is they'll use link16 for the air force and link-y for navy. So they somehow can instal Link16 to sukhoi huh? Is that what you want to say?


The one i highlight in the posting is the use of Link-16 for The Air Force. CISMOA 2018 clearly indicates the service wants it and PT.LEN acknowledges that, thus in the end making 11th Squadron " cuts off " from the network centric system we're building and bad prospect if we keep pursuing Su-35

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Being-Art said:


> Atleast additional Improved Type 209 (DSME1400) with ZOKA Torpedo Decoy System much better rather than acquiring Relic Type 206 Submarine


It's far too old platform, perhaps 30 to 20 years ago they were still relevant but not today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

Definitely need to get those DSME 2000 for 3rd new submarine batch then?!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Being-Art

Cromwell said:


> The one i highlight in the posting is the use of Link-16 for The Air Force. CISMOA 2018 clearly indicates the service wants it and PT.LEN acknowledges that, thus in the end making 11th Squadron " cuts off " from the network centric system we're building and bad prospect if we keep pursuing Su-35


 Yea, Integrating Link 16 to Flanker also does not guarantee that the data is not intercepted by Russia, which is why the US is against Turkey's decision to buy the S-400

The addition of the IFF Bird Slicer to the F-16 eMLU, if I'm not mistaken, is also included in the CISMOA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> Definitely need to get those DSME 2000 for 3rd new submarine batch then?!!


I certainly not refereing to one particular product however that one is the most likely to be picked. Anything can change though, i can only say we focus on DSME1400 for now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Being-Art said:


> Yea, Integrating Link 16 to Flanker also does not guarantee that the data is not intercepted by Russia, which is why the US is against Turkey's decision to buy the S-400
> 
> The addition of the IFF Bird Slicer to the F-16 eMLU, if I'm not mistaken, is also included in the CISMOA


Honestly idk how to integrate Flankers within our system if Link-16 is well adapted & widely adopted within Air Force. Flankers are to be " alien " in our system, spending more budget for a Squadron which unfortunately i doubt they would be flying beyond 2025 is such a waste.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Cromwell said:


> Honestly idk how to integrate Flankers within our system if Link-16 is well adapted & widely adopted within Air Force. Flankers are to be " alien " in our system, spending more budget for a Squadron which unfortunately i doubt they would be flying beyond 2025 is such a waste.


There isn't any. Even the Indians figured it out that much that you would still need the source codes from not only the parent country, but even the country you're buying the hypothetical "bridge" for the two assets, which there is no guarantee that they would be willing to do. @Nilgiri can probably explain better than I can.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alex898

Chestnut said:


> That's what I am getting out of this. And that is a very *BIG *issue considering his track record of impulsivity.


I rather have that, than let Services and Menhan keep throwing at each other, which would led to ambiguity and in the end there would be no procurement at all.


----------



## Azull

There's a recent tweet from Alman revealing on a move from mindef on a further cooperation with Turkey in regards with naval asset procurements. What intrigues me most is the mention that Indonesia is not satisfied with current TOT program. Wonder which one is it. Hopefully its not about iver. Most speculation leads to the sigma program. Will need to wait for it to unravel a bit more.


----------



## Raduga

Azull said:


> There's a recent tweet from Alman revealing on a move from mindef on a further cooperation with Turkey in regards with naval asset procurements. What intrigues me most is the mention that Indonesia is not satisfied with current TOT program. Wonder which one is it. Hopefully its not about iver. Most speculation leads to the sigma program. Will need to wait for it to unravel a bit more.


kornas ? that means most likely we would shift into US naval weaponry sphere when it comes to turkey , since most of their naval armaments from anti ship to air defence missile are US based, MBDA lobbyist wont like it.


----------



## Azull

Raduga said:


> kornas ? that means most likely we would shift into US naval weaponry sphere when it comes to turkey , since most of their naval armaments from anti ship to air defence missile are US based, MBDA lobbyist wont like it.


Well, turkey has some nice Corvette or frigate program. The thing is i dont think it would be wise for us to go for US weapon system since all that we have on our naval system is EU oriented. It would create another logistical burden. Unless they only after the hull and decides to integrate european subsystem later on.


----------



## Whizzack

Raduga said:


> kornas ? that means most likely we would shift into US naval weaponry sphere when it comes to turkey , since most of their naval armaments from anti ship to air defence missile are US based, MBDA lobbyist wont like it.



Considering that Turkey can no longer export their T129s due to the US components in it, highly doubt that Turkey can export / share anything with us that contains any US components / technology either... 

Actually looking at the current situation in Turkey, they might be having difficulties purchasing any major advanced alutsista from the western powers (US/EU) anyway... It seems that the US has quietly been blocking any new weapons sales to Turkey for the last 2 years.. The EU might not be that strict.. yet.. but with the current tensions between Turkey, France, Greece and their allies in the Mediterranean and North Africa... it might just be a matter of time..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Being-Art

Azull said:


> Well, turkey has some nice Corvette or frigate program. The thing is i dont think it would be wise for us to go for US weapon system since all that we have on our naval system is EU oriented. It would create another logistical burden. Unless they only after the hull and decides to integrate european subsystem later on.


sensors and weaponry depend on the buyer, Pakistan's MILGEM has many differences in sensors and weaponry compared to Turkish MILGEM


----------



## Nike

I love to see Indonesia to cooperate with the Turks and they are the few with sincere attitude to co develop together, but Recep Tayip Erdogan erratic behavior lately is quite disturbing and his political tendency very dangerous for Turkey itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ruhnama

Azull said:


> Well, turkey has some nice Corvette or frigate program. The thing is i dont think it would be wise for us to go for US weapon system since all that we have on our naval system is EU oriented. It would create another logistical burden. Unless they only after the hull and decides to integrate european subsystem later on.


Maybe harpoon changed with atmaca, standard missile with Hisar and Siper. The question is VLS, using turks vls??
Also other system like iff etc. Likely cafrad system by aslsan


Nike said:


> I love to see Indonesia to cooperate with the Turks and they are the few with sincere attitude to co develop together, but Recep Tayip Erdogan erratic behavior lately is quite disturbing and his political tendency very dangerous for Turkey itself.



Koedetaken sadja, silahken. Amanken oleh dewan djendral.
(Tapi ttp ga enak sih justru erdogannya itu daya tarik org kita jdi pro turki shift dri yg sblmnya pro arab atau iran, skrg punya patokan lain utk urusan timteng ya si turki ini, klo pro saudi dibilang wahabi, pro iran syiah yaudah ambil turki. Selama ini kan org sini anggep turki negara syaitan ataturk kapir ga kekubur harus dimasukin ke es batu baru dkubur dst...., sjk ada erdogan org indonesia mulai ada shift liaht turki jdi role model, dan... senjata mrk kbtulan booming beserta ertugrul, cinta musim cerry dsb wkwkwk)

Merdek !!


Whizzack said:


> Considering that Turkey can no longer export their T129s due to the US components in it, highly doubt that Turkey can export / share anything with us that contains any US components / technology either...
> 
> Actually looking at the current situation in Turkey, they might be having difficulties purchasing any major advanced alutsista from the western powers (US/EU) anyway... It seems that the US has quietly been blocking any new weapons sales to Turkey for the last 2 years.. The EU might not be that strict.. yet.. but with the current tensions between Turkey, France, Greece and their allies in the Mediterranean and North Africa... it might just be a matter of time..


Turki cuman relly italia doang. Samp/t mrk lanjut tpi barengan ama italia tok

Merdeka !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azull

Being-Art said:


> sensors and weaponry depend on the buyer, Pakistan's MILGEM has many differences in sensors and weaponry compared to Turkish MILGEM


Agree on this. It would be great if we can install thales or hensoldt/terma based subsystem on turkish frigate hull and equip them with sylver vls incorporating Mica NG / CAMM-ER coupled with Aster 15/30 missiles for anti AAW and also MM40 Block 3/NSM for ASuW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azull

Nike said:


> I love to see Indonesia to cooperate with the Turks and they are the few with sincere attitude to co develop together, but Recep Tayip Erdogan erratic behavior lately is quite disturbing and his political tendency very dangerous for Turkey itself.


Its very hard to predict erdogans intention really. His action seems to be rather impulsive. So far his action has made Turkey defence Industry and military suffer, some of their project has been postponed as they are still trying to look for substitute for the american sourced components in some of their hardware.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Indonesia, tanah airku
Tanah tumpah darahku

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azull

Ruhnama said:


> Maybe harpoon changed with atmaca, standard missile with Hisar and Siper. The question is VLS, using turks vls??
> Also other system like iff etc. Likely cafrad system by aslsan
> 
> 
> Koedetaken sadja, silahken. Amanken oleh dewan djendral.
> (Tapi ttp ga enak sih justru erdogannya itu daya tarik org kita jdi pro turki shift dri yg sblmnya pro arab atau iran, skrg punya patokan lain utk urusan timteng ya si turki ini, klo pro saudi dibilang wahabi, pro iran syiah yaudah ambil turki. Selama ini kan org sini anggep turki negara syaitan ataturk kapir ga kekubur harus dimasukin ke es batu baru dkubur dst...., sjk ada erdogan org indonesia mulai ada shift liaht turki jdi role model, dan... senjata mrk kbtulan booming beserta ertugrul, cinta musim cerry dsb wkwkwk)
> 
> Merdek !!
> 
> Turki cuman relly italia doang. Samp/t mrk lanjut tpi barengan ama italia tok
> 
> Merdeka !!!


I think it would not be wise to add different type of missile system to our inventory. It would add more burden to our logistical chain. We can choose to install european system instead. Besides, any kind of cooperation with them would still be mandated by law to have the end product be build and completed here in Indonesia. Thats why i assume the cooperation would mainly consist on hull building and system integration only, hence we will be given the freedom to choose the weapon and subsystem fit to our needs.


----------



## Azull

Dirgahayu 75th years of Indonesian independence. May our country will always prosper and may God always grant peace to our country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## antonius123

JCMan said:


> That's not the point, the point is if indeed the statement "Russian aircrafts are now considered somewhat inferior to their Chinese counterparts" is true, then why did China bought the Su-35 with full understanding that the Russians will supply them with export models (which is of lesser capability than the domestic variants) because Russia themselves would have predicted China to try and reverse engineer the planes?
> 
> People reverse engineer technologies which are superior than their own, not the ones which are inferior than theirs.




4 good Reasons:

Greater diversity in its fleet - including the types of electronic warfare systems, air to air missiles and cruise missiles it deploys which makes the fleet far more versatile difficult to counter.
To protect indigenous fighter's radar signature from being learned by enemy
To pursue targeted quantity of the fighters, as engine production rate in China was not sufficient to build a lot J-11 required at that time.

TVC technology
At that time, Russian is superior in TVC technology. Dont know now.


----------



## Ruhnama

Kameren pakistan ultah dapet ucapan gikiran kita ultah juga dapet. Nih dari si aselsan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## umigami

*Deal! Prabowo Gandeng Scytalys Bangun Sistem Pertahanan RI*
This is a pretty old news, but why it only surface in many local news now?
Suddenly they want inform public about the importance of network centric warfare?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Being-Art

umigami said:


> *Deal! Prabowo Gandeng Scytalys Bangun Sistem Pertahanan RI*
> This is a pretty old news, but why it only surface in many local news now?
> Suddenly they want inform public about the importance of network centric warfare?


NCW it's very Important, especially Military Satellites, SIGINT Aircraft, AWACS, and Maritime Patrol Aircraft, if well integrated with other assets (especially anti-submarine surface ships), it's very useful as intelligence data to identify enemy submarines, especially nuclear submarines that have unpredictable sonar and signal signature


----------



## NEKONEKO



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azull

umigami said:


> *Deal! Prabowo Gandeng Scytalys Bangun Sistem Pertahanan RI*
> This is a pretty old news, but why it only surface in many local news now?
> Suddenly they want inform public about the importance of network centric warfare?


Maybe because the media just sniff the news recently? Or it could be another effort from mindef to show off that their actually doing something? Some sort of propaganda of some kind? I mean, so far there's no significant big ticket item purchase has been achieved by the mindef. All talks but no result. Meanwhile the situation in SCS is escalating.


----------



## Gundala

umigami said:


> This is a pretty old news, but why it only surface in many local news now?


We have to see how he was "dancing" in the media at previous Presidential campaign to understand this kind of a game. Its the same thing but with different object basically. Its open for interpretation, but if I can speculate this might be a hint that the future/upcoming alutsista purchase must be base on this network platform. This "news" prolly aim for upcoming service suppliers/integrator. 



Azull said:


> so far there's no significant big ticket item purchase has been achieved by the mindef.


AFAIK big ticket purchase usually come from pinjaman luar negri. This budgeting will be done in September, so if we looking for the big one it might come after the budget been approved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

*DIRGAHAYU NKRI KE 75!!*

BEIJING’S (MISPLACED) CONFIDENCE

Perhaps buoyed by this belief, China has decided not to back down as at least four Chinese maritime law enforcement vessels continue to operate in Indonesia’s EEZ.

But there is more at stake here than just economic interests for Indonesia and perhaps Beijing has underestimated that.

Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investments Minister Luhut Pandjaitan, though acknowledging the importance of trade and investment ties with China, insisted that *the country is not “selling out our sovereignty”* to Beijing.

*To the Indonesians, safeguarding sovereignty is a red line in the sand*. As far as the new administration is concerned, there is no change to how seriously it views maritime incursions.

In particular, new Maritime Affairs and Fisheries Minister Edhy Prabowo pledged last November to continue his predecessor Susi Pudjiastuti's hard-line stance against illegal fishing, as Indonesia’s “enemy number one”. 

If anything, this should have been a stark warning to China.

https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/commentary/indonesia-china-dispute-natuna-12244200

Its not just SCS, there is also one of our neighbor who has track record of sneaking around of disputed status quo area for their advantage. So to this regard and celebrating our 75th Kemerdekaan lets hear a good song/video below enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lasa-X

umigami said:


> Dsme 2000 is dsme 1400 with some technology on dsme 3000, we can't really say it's an unproven design.



I don't think dsme 2000 actually dsme 1400. The tonage itself is far different. The length and diameter is different. It is not the same sub. So yeah for me it is unproven design 100%. 
Crazy about korean sub? Sure go ahead take KS III. It is better than paper sub. At least Korean Navy using it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

Happy Independence Day everyone!


----------



## Brainsucker

MERDEKA! everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Brainsucker said:


> MERDEKA! everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## acelaw

Dirgahayu Indonesia, Merdeka

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Happy Independence days All..
MERDEKA...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## vishwambhar

HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY TO INDONESIA....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Raduga

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Happy Independence day Indonesia!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295237781594152960

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Raduga said:


> *Adapun 3 kombinasi obat yang telah diujicoba secara klinis dalam 3 tahap. Pertama campuran Lopinavir/Ritonavir dan Azithromycin. Kedua adalah Lopinavir/Ritonavir dan Doxycycline. Terakhir adalah campuran Hydrochloroquine dan Azithromycin."*
> 
> https://www.kompas.com/tren/read/20...t-covid-19-dari-unair-tni-ad-dan-bin?page=all.
> 
> hope its not becoming another kalung corona blunder , but with more sophisticated method.



Unfortunately it most likely will



Azull said:


> Maybe because the media just sniff the news recently? Or it could be another effort from mindef to show off that their actually doing something? Some sort of propaganda of some kind? I mean, so far there's no significant big ticket item purchase has been achieved by the mindef. All talks but no result. Meanwhile the situation in SCS is escalating.



More likely the latter. The medias isn't smart enough (and unlikely will) regarding defense procurement or anything related with technical, logistical matter. If they smart enough they wont be working as journalist wont they.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

trishna_amṛta said:


> If they smart enough they wont be working as journalist wont they.


Nah they are smart, its just that.


trishna_amṛta said:


> The medias *isn't smart enough (and unlikely will) regarding defense procurement or anything related with technical, logistical matter*


This.
Lol, kan belum tentu mereka military fansboy, dan kalaupun mereka research dulu sebelum merilis berita masih juga suka salah, dimaklumi aja.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azull

New news leak from Alman. It mention on a possible cooperation between one indonesian firm and a turkish company to do an upgrade on some of Indonesian Navy frigate.

Most chatter mentions that this possibly will be done on the remaining Ahmad Yani class frigate that we have in order to extend their lifespan and to keep them relevant with current naval technologies.

While its a viable solution, the age of the ship itself will not lie, metal fatigue due to prolonged use will surely be the main disadvantage along with its weakened propulsion system. In order to make it seaworthy enough we would also need to invest in doing major overhaul of the ship and this will not be cheap. One other factors to consider would be the amount of time it will be needed to do such repair, overhaul and upgrade. 

The amount of time needed for these extensive works is arguably almost the same as building brand new ship. In the end it boils down to cost factor, is it cheaper to do so or will it be more cost effective to construct a brand new ship instead?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Azull said:


> New news leak from Alman. It mention on a possible cooperation between one indonesian firm and a turkish company to do an upgrade on some of Indonesian Navy frigate.
> 
> Most chatter mentions that this possibly will be done on the remaining Ahmad Yani class frigate that we have in order to extend their lifespan and to keep them relevant with current naval technologies.
> 
> While its a viable solution, the age of the ship itself will not lie, metal fatigue due to prolonged use will surely be the main disadvantage along with its weakened propulsion system. In order to make it seaworthy enough we would also need to invest in doing major overhaul of the ship and this will not be cheap. One other factors to consider would be the amount of time it will be needed to do such repair, overhaul and upgrade.
> 
> The amount of time needed for these extensive works is arguably almost the same as building brand new ship. In the end it boils down to cost factor, is it cheaper to do so or will it be more cost effective to construct a brand new ship instead?


Definitely cheaper, but is it the best solution for us?

Btw how long the downtime for overhaul will be?


----------



## Logam42

It feels like every other page here is discussion on something Alman posts on his twitter, or talking about his bias.

Who the hell is he anyway? Why is news from him so well regarded (and polarizing)?

He some type of military Denny Siregar with dubious 'insider' info?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NEKONEKO

Logam42 said:


> It feels like every other page here is discussion on something Alman posts on his twitter, or talking about his bias.
> 
> Who the hell is he anyway? Why is news from him so well regarded (and polarizing)?
> 
> He some type of military Denny Siregar with dubious 'insider' info?


Buat tambahan bahan obrolan aja :v
Daripada sepi


----------



## mandala

Logam42 said:


> It feels like every other page here is discussion on something Alman posts on his twitter, or talking about his bias.
> 
> Who the hell is he anyway? Why is news from him so well regarded (and polarizing)?
> 
> He some type of military Denny Siregar with dubious 'insider' info?


Yea me too. Don't know why people here always referring to his tweets. He didn't even bother replying any replies in his tweets. Its like saying this is what i know no debate.


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> It feels like every other page here is discussion on something Alman posts on his twitter, or talking about his bias.
> 
> Who the hell is he anyway? Why is news from him so well regarded (and polarizing)?
> 
> He some type of military Denny Siregar with dubious 'insider' info?



Not me though, i am prefer to share something more real, being confirmed and not rely on some shady talks in coffee shop. You know, even the user itself is not capable to change something which is politically driven or behind the scene thingy. I got a lot of rumor, even better i am trying to push such deals myself because of my job, but better to keep it myself as it will be embarrassed if when i shared it in public but the thing become not happened because a thing or many thing .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azull

NEKONEKO said:


> Definitely cheaper, but is it the best solution for us?
> 
> Btw how long the downtime for overhaul will be?


Not sure if its gonna be cheaper, we could expect the ship to be out of action for at least one year or more. Just take the fatahillah upgrate for an example, or maybe we can base on the the upcoming bung tomo class upgrade.


----------



## Azull

Logam42 said:


> It feels like every other page here is discussion on something Alman posts on his twitter, or talking about his bias.
> 
> Who the hell is he anyway? Why is news from him so well regarded (and polarizing)?
> 
> He some type of military Denny Siregar with dubious 'insider' info?


Im not sure who this alman is, but some mention that he used to be Jane defence contributor as he has some connection on mindef.
Not all of his tweets is true though, and its already confirmed that he is biased towards procuring military equipment from EU in particularly french stuff.
So yes, we do not know who he really is, we know that he is biased, and we need to take all of his tweets with a grain of salt. But no doubt its a good source of discussion just like what @NEKONEKO said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ¿Por qué?

According to some reports Turkey is on the brink of economy crisis. Their currency Lira, just hit a new low. They lost 42% of their foreign reserves this year. 

Some observers said that they could try to wait it out, or look for help. If the latter is chosen, the alternatives so far are only China or IMF (=U.S.). 

I imagine they would be ecstatic for any deal that they can do to us to help their foreign reserves situation a little bit. Maybe this is the right time to pounce on their defense technology after all.


----------



## Nike

¿Por qué? said:


> According to some reports Turkey is on the brink of economy crisis. Their currency Lira, just hit a new low. They lost 42% of their foreign reserves this year.
> 
> Some observers said that they could try to wait it out, or look for help. If the latter is chosen, the alternatives so far are only China or IMF (=U.S.).
> 
> I imagine they would be ecstatic for any deal that they can do to us to help their foreign reserves situation a little bit. Maybe this is the right time to pounce on their defense technology after all.



though you must be careful to select an items they must rely from foreign supplier, the case of ATAK 129 is a good reminder on how country such Turkey caliber is still prone from being cut off from their main supplier for critical items. There is several products or platform they are mostly independent from the possibility of being cut off from their main supplier and can rely from their own defense industry companies. They are not hopeless case such as Iran and Nork politically, but you must be more careful when dealing at to balance everything out.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## umigami

Lasa-X said:


> I don't think dsme 2000 actually dsme 1400. The tonage itself is far different. The length and diameter is different. It is not the same sub. So yeah for me it is unproven design 100%.
> Crazy about korean sub? Sure go ahead take KS III. It is better than paper sub. At least Korean Navy using it.






The salesman himself that said it (dsme 2000 is enlarge 1400 with some 3000 technology).
But I don't know, maybe it really is a paper submarine. 
But on the other hand, lobi-lobi DSME terlalu kuat disini.


----------



## NEKONEKO

umigami said:


> The salesman himself that said it (dsme 2000 is enlarge 1400 with some 3000 technology).
> But I don't know, maybe it really is a paper submarine.
> But on the other hand, lobi-lobi DSME terlalu kuat disini.


DSME 2000 is designed for export market, for now it is still a paper submarine. No submarine have been built yet.



Nike said:


> South Korean DSME designing DSME 2000 not for their Navy who clearly had ordered kssiii made by Hyundai shipyard to replace Chang Bo go class, but for the requirement of a particular country in the South





NEKONEKO said:


> There is not many country in the south that have plans to acquire new submarine.
> 
> _Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) showcased a new diesel-electric attack submarine concept, DSME 2000, for the first time at the International Maritime Defense Industry Exhibition (MADEX) 2019 in Busan.
> 
> The product is targeted at the export market, particularly of *Southeast Asia and South America*.
> 
> The submarine has a submerged displacement of 2,180 tonnes and will likely incorporate technologies indigenously developed by Korean original equipment manufacturers that are involved in the KSS-3 programme. Preliminary design work was completed in January 2019, but the final variant can be tailored according to customer requirements.
> 
> The 71.1 m-long and 6.5 m-wide single-hulled submarine will be equipped with lithium-ion batteries and an AC propulsion motor. Its design incorporates a seven-mast configuration, including an optronic mast. The model that was showcased also features a towed array antenna in the aft section
> https://www.janes.com/article/92161/madex-2019-dsme-unveils-new-submarine-design-for-export-market_


----------



## kooppyyy

J.Brody said:


> Actual recon photos from actual Kopassus operator, heard it was a Raid to extract/kill an HVT from OPM





J.Brody said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Relevant news?


> *Hengki Wuamang, Pentolan KKB Papua Tewas Ditembak Tim Gabungan TNI-Polri*
> Senin, 17 Agustus 2020 | 16:53 WIB
> Share : Hengki Wuamang (31), salah satu pimpinan kelompok kriminal bersenjata (KKB) Papua.
> 
> Hengki Wuamang biasa beroperasi di kawasan Kali Kopi, Kabupaten Mimika, Papua.
> 
> "Kemarin (Minggu, 16/8/2020) pada pukul 06.00 WIT di Kali Kopi, Tim Gabungan melakukan penindakan terhadap anggota KKB di Makodap 3 Timika. Hasilnya ada satu orang pimpinan KKB Hengki Wuamang meninggal dunia," ujar Kapolda Papua Irjen Pol Paulus Waterpauw di Jayapura, Senin (17/8/2020), sebagaimana dikutip dari Kompas.com.
> 
> *Baca Juga: KKB Bunuh Petani dan Memutilasinya, Potongan Tubuh Korban Ditemukan Pastur Terbungkus Karung*
> 
> Paulus menjelaskan, tewasnya Hengki Wuamang berawal pada Kamis (13/8/2020). Ketika itu tim gabungan TNI-Polri melakukan penyelidikan ke markas KKB Kali Kopi.
> 
> Untuk melakukan aksi tersebut, pasukan dibagi menjadi tiga kelompok untuk tiga sasaran, Kali Kopi, Kali Kopi Baru, dan markas baru di Amoko.
> 
> Tim gabungan kemudian melakukan penyisiran di sekitar Kali Kopi dan menemukan lokasi persembunyian Hengki Wuamang hingga akhirnya yang bersangkutan tewas tertembak.


 https://www.kompas.tv/article/10216...iHSYbCgKNnGg5YZMM3ruoTmrPZFnI2TkRZR2gCd4D--e0


----------



## Cromwell

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...ietnamese-fisherman-in-s-china-sea-clash.html
I know at some point this kind of situation would happen. Observing Vietnamese Government for not only doing nothing to prevent their fishermen fishing illegaly in someone else waters but also encourage them. Though the shooting by Malaysian authority can't be justified regardless but truly, i understand. Kudos to our law enforcements for great restrain handling them. Vietnam, they're no better than China

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Not me though, i am prefer to share something more real, being confirmed and not rely on some shady talks in coffee shop. You know, even the user itself is not capable to change something which is politically driven or behind the scene thingy. I got a lot of rumor, even better i am trying to push such deals myself because of my job, but better to keep it myself as it will be embarrassed if when i shared it in public but the thing become not happened because a thing or many thing .


AH hobinya mondar mandir kantin kemenhan.


Logam42 said:


> It feels like every other page here is discussion on something Alman posts on his twitter, or talking about his bias.
> 
> Who the hell is he anyway? Why is news from him so well regarded (and polarizing)?
> 
> He some type of military Denny Siregar with dubious 'insider' info?


Soale orgnya yerkenal galak klo dh pernah ketemu, trus klo mau kontak dia pake aolikasi selain WA gitu aih kata orang lain


mandala said:


> Yea me too. Don't know why people here always referring to his tweets. He didn't even bother replying any replies in his tweets. Its like saying this is what i know no debate.


Semi eksklusif orangya biasanya lewat japri itupun yo tertentu tok.

Aselsan give independence day greeting, and also sime news there are shio uprade by turks muehehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...ietnamese-fisherman-in-s-china-sea-clash.html
> I know at some point this kind of situation would happen. Observing Vietnamese Government for not only doing nothing to prevent their fishermen fishing illegaly in someone else waters but also encourage them. Though the shooting by Malaysian authority can't be justified regardless but truly, i understand. Kudos to our law enforcements for great restrain handling them. Vietnam, they're no better than China


China:


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> though you must be careful to select an items they must rely from foreign supplier, the case of ATAK 129 is a good reminder on how country such Turkey caliber is still prone from being cut off from their main supplier for critical items. There is several products or platform they are mostly independent from the possibility of being cut off from their main supplier and can rely from their own defense industry companies. They are not hopeless case such as Iran and Nork politically, but you must be more careful when dealing at to balance everything out.


Not doubting the Turkish arms industry in terms of capability, but unfortunately they are one or two _'Erdogan escapades'_ away from being sanctioned by France. And if they do, it will make our cooperation with them very meaningless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> China:


I bet they enjoy this whole situation


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> Not doubting the Turkish arms industry in terms of capability, but unfortunately they are one or two _'Erdogan escapades'_ away from being sanctioned by France. And if they do, it will make our cooperation with them very meaningless.



Don't know what in the head of Erdogan lately, just wish the best for them

Indonesia need to boost the effort to build more defense industrial capability. Especially in sub system development, even we are need to be capable to build our large caliber cannon barrel, military requirement of optics and lens and other stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos




----------



## umigami

Indonesia isn't included in Su35 2020-2024 production chart for export.


----------



## Gundala

Accidentaly "leaked"? yeah right


----------



## Nike

*Kabar Baik! Proyek Kapal Selam Made in RI Lanjut di 2021*
Ferry Sandi , CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

18 August 2020 14:43






Foto: Kapal Selam Alugoro buatan PT PAL Indonesia (Dok: PT PAL Indonesia)




*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia - *Indonesia berencana menambah lagi tiga kapal selam melalui proses perakitan oleh PT PAL Indonesia kerja sama dengan Korea Selatan di Surabaya, Jawa Timur. Kontrak pengadaan kapal selam yang ke 4, 5, dan 6 sempat diteken pada 12 April 2019. Namun, dukungan proyek pengembangan kapal selam ini tak ada lagi kabarnya dari rencana semula di 2020.

Pada buku Nota Keuangan Beserta RAPBN 2021, ada kabar baik. Pemerintah menyiapkan anggaran melalui skema Pernyertaan Modal Negara (PMN) kepada PT PAL Indonesia, untuk pengembangan kapal selam. Nilainya mencapai Rp 1,3 triliun

"Dalam mendukung teknologi pembangunan kapal selam serta meminimalisasi ketergantungan terhadap industri alutsista dari luar negeri, Pemerintah dalam RAPBN tahun 2021 memberikan dukungan melalui pemberian PMN kepada PT PAL Indonesia (Persero)," tulis nota keuangan tersebut yang dikutip _CNBC Indonesia_, Selasa (18/8).


PILIHAN REDAKSI

*Babak Baru Drama Perang Dagang, AS-China Batal Kopi Darat!*
*Anak Buah Luhut Bongkar Sederet Masalah Logistik Laut di RI*
*Ongkos Logistik RI Masih Mahal, Kalah dari Tetangga di ASEAN*
Laporan itu menjelaskan bahwa PMN kepada PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) dalam RAPBN tahun 2021 merupakan kesinambungan dari PMN yang telah diberikan pada tahun 2015 yang akan dimanfaatkan untuk mendukung penguasaan teknologi pembangunan kapal selam melalui kesiapan fasilitas, peralatan, dan Sumber Daya Manusia (SDM), serta memperbaiki struktur permodalan.

Porsi terbesar dari penggunaan tambahan dana PMN 2021 untuk PT PAL akan digunakan untuk penyiapan fasilitas pendukung pembangunan dan perawatan kapal selam dalam rangka menunjang proses pembangunan kapal selam secara Whole Local Production (WLP), yang di dalamnya terdapat pengadaan shiplift yang merupakan fasilitas utama dan vital untuk mendukung kegiatan docking dan undocking kapal selam karena akan memperkecil risiko pada saat launching, mempersingkat waktu, dan menghemat biaya.

Dari pihak PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) selaku BUMN yang sebelumnya mengaku belum mendapat penugasan dari pembuatan kapal selam tersebut oleh Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) pada 2020.

"Projek sebesar itu kan nggak tiba-tiba langsung kontrak pembangunan, pasti ada kontrak awal segala macam. Begitu ada kontrak pembangunan kita bisa bilang sedang mengerjakan ini. Rasanya masih belum," kata Pelaksana Tugas Kadep Humas PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Utario Esna Putra, Senin (6/7/2020).




Foto: Kapal Selam Alugoro Berhasil Laksanakan Tactical Diving Depth di Utara Pulau Bali. (DokT PAL Indonesia)
Saat ini PT PAL sedang mengerjakan beberapa projek lama yang berhubungan kapal selam. Satu di antaranya merupakan pengetesan, satu lainnya bongkar pasang berat kapal selam, dan sisanya lagi bongkar pasang kelas menengah.

"Jadi ada tiga. Satu bangunan kapal baru Nagapasa Class, progress-nya komisioning atau testing. Kedua overhaul KRI Cakra perbaikan besar lah. Ketiga docking pemeliharaan kelas menengah Nagapasa Class. Itu bentar kok (nama terakhir), habis ini selesai," kata Utario.

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...-proyek-kapal-selam-made-in-ri-lanjut-di-2021

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

Seems the Mindef and KKIP let PT PAL to increase their exposure toward Submarine projects, starting from Mid level maintenance and even overhaul level works of Submarine before taking the actual project of next batch of Nagapasa class. This gradual process is indeed necessary to increase our engineer, planner and even some local supplier/vendor knowledge and more detail work of Submarine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ¿Por qué?

*Japan to use public-private partnership for export of defense equipment to Indonesia, India, Malaysia and Vietnam*
Posted on August 13, 2020

Japan will engage with the private defense sector for the full scale export of defense equipment to Indonesia, India, Malaysia and Vietnam.




Photo: Japan Ministry of Defense


The equipment are non-lethal weapons such as radars and transport aircraft. However, the government does not rule out in assisting these countries in their development of offensive weapons.

The Japan Defense Equipment Agency will reach out to trading companies and defense industry sectors as early as next month to sign partnership contracts. It will play the role of identifying promising equipment that can be exported.

source : http://alert5.com/2020/08/13/japan-...ment-to-indonesia-india-malaysia-and-vietnam/


----------



## Lasa-X

Nike said:


> *Kabar Baik! Proyek Kapal Selam Made in RI Lanjut di 2021*
> Ferry Sandi , CNBC Indonesia
> NEWS
> 
> 18 August 2020 14:43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Kapal Selam Alugoro buatan PT PAL Indonesia (Dok: PT PAL Indonesia)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia - *Indonesia berencana menambah lagi tiga kapal selam melalui proses perakitan oleh PT PAL Indonesia kerja sama dengan Korea Selatan di Surabaya, Jawa Timur. Kontrak pengadaan kapal selam yang ke 4, 5, dan 6 sempat diteken pada 12 April 2019. Namun, dukungan proyek pengembangan kapal selam ini tak ada lagi kabarnya dari rencana semula di 2020.
> 
> Pada buku Nota Keuangan Beserta RAPBN 2021, ada kabar baik. Pemerintah menyiapkan anggaran melalui skema Pernyertaan Modal Negara (PMN) kepada PT PAL Indonesia, untuk pengembangan kapal selam. Nilainya mencapai Rp 1,3 triliun
> 
> "Dalam mendukung teknologi pembangunan kapal selam serta meminimalisasi ketergantungan terhadap industri alutsista dari luar negeri, Pemerintah dalam RAPBN tahun 2021 memberikan dukungan melalui pemberian PMN kepada PT PAL Indonesia (Persero)," tulis nota keuangan tersebut yang dikutip _CNBC Indonesia_, Selasa (18/8).
> 
> 
> PILIHAN REDAKSI
> 
> *Babak Baru Drama Perang Dagang, AS-China Batal Kopi Darat!*
> *Anak Buah Luhut Bongkar Sederet Masalah Logistik Laut di RI*
> *Ongkos Logistik RI Masih Mahal, Kalah dari Tetangga di ASEAN*
> Laporan itu menjelaskan bahwa PMN kepada PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) dalam RAPBN tahun 2021 merupakan kesinambungan dari PMN yang telah diberikan pada tahun 2015 yang akan dimanfaatkan untuk mendukung penguasaan teknologi pembangunan kapal selam melalui kesiapan fasilitas, peralatan, dan Sumber Daya Manusia (SDM), serta memperbaiki struktur permodalan.
> 
> Porsi terbesar dari penggunaan tambahan dana PMN 2021 untuk PT PAL akan digunakan untuk penyiapan fasilitas pendukung pembangunan dan perawatan kapal selam dalam rangka menunjang proses pembangunan kapal selam secara Whole Local Production (WLP), yang di dalamnya terdapat pengadaan shiplift yang merupakan fasilitas utama dan vital untuk mendukung kegiatan docking dan undocking kapal selam karena akan memperkecil risiko pada saat launching, mempersingkat waktu, dan menghemat biaya.
> 
> Dari pihak PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) selaku BUMN yang sebelumnya mengaku belum mendapat penugasan dari pembuatan kapal selam tersebut oleh Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) pada 2020.
> 
> "Projek sebesar itu kan nggak tiba-tiba langsung kontrak pembangunan, pasti ada kontrak awal segala macam. Begitu ada kontrak pembangunan kita bisa bilang sedang mengerjakan ini. Rasanya masih belum," kata Pelaksana Tugas Kadep Humas PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Utario Esna Putra, Senin (6/7/2020).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Kapal Selam Alugoro Berhasil Laksanakan Tactical Diving Depth di Utara Pulau Bali. (DokT PAL Indonesia)
> Saat ini PT PAL sedang mengerjakan beberapa projek lama yang berhubungan kapal selam. Satu di antaranya merupakan pengetesan, satu lainnya bongkar pasang berat kapal selam, dan sisanya lagi bongkar pasang kelas menengah.
> 
> "Jadi ada tiga. Satu bangunan kapal baru Nagapasa Class, progress-nya komisioning atau testing. Kedua overhaul KRI Cakra perbaikan besar lah. Ketiga docking pemeliharaan kelas menengah Nagapasa Class. Itu bentar kok (nama terakhir), habis ini selesai," kata Utario.
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...-proyek-kapal-selam-made-in-ri-lanjut-di-2021


Well this is a sad and good news for me. Sad because this troubled subs will keep on produced for many years to come. Hopely on 2nd batch, all the problems are solved. 
Good news because the sooner the better. AL needs all force multiplier they can have.

I don't mind dsme 1400 as long as technologically on par with regional subs. Problem is, dsme 1400 is only can launch sub harpoon and sub exocet (cmiiw). And worse, declined to have both type of missiles. That missile was the requirement when AL was looking for subs in 2011. That is why, Kilo class + Klub missile family was the favorite to brag the deal. 
Let see if the new batch will have missile included or doomed with same fate.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> pembangunan kapal selam secara Whole Local Production (WLP)


This we should pursue. 
Pembelian nagapasa class batch ke 2 ngapain harus digoyang isu pembatalan sih, kan roadmapnya PAL mau bikin Nagapasa class dikit demi sedikit sampai bisa full produksi. Buat bargaining chip sesuatu kah?











¿Por qué? said:


> However, the government does not rule out in assisting these countries in their development of offensive weapons.


Looking forward for cooperation with Japan.


----------



## Cromwell

https://www.sspa.se/news/hydrodynamic-testing-new-dsme-1400-aip-class-submarine

There's a plan though to equip AIP cell for DSME 1400 Class designed for export market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Being-Art

NEKONEKO said:


> This we should pursue.
> Pembelian nagapasa class batch ke 2 ngapain harus digoyang isu pembatalan sih, kan roadmapnya PAL mau bikin Nagapasa class dikit demi sedikit sampai bisa full produksi. Buat bargaining chip sesuatu kah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward for cooperation with Japan.


Kontrak Kasel CBG Batch 2 itu sebenarnya Pengadaan pas zaman Pak Menhan RR, tapi karena Pak RR bisa dikatakan lamban saat itu (Kontrak sewa Satelit ama bayar program KFX aja lupa bayar), makanya mundur ke tahun ini.


----------



## ¿Por qué?

NEKONEKO said:


> Looking forward for cooperation with Japan.



They are currently developing 6th gen F-X that will replace Mitsubishi F-2 in 2035. Considering the program cost, $40 billion, they will probably want to sell this as many as possible to the international market. 

Not sure if there's any imported parts from the U.S. in it. But it'd be nice if we can secure license to build this.


----------



## NEKONEKO

¿Por qué? said:


> They are currently developing 6th gen F-X that will replace Mitsubishi F-2 in 2035. Considering the program cost, $40 billion, they will probably want to sell this as many as possible to the international market.
> 
> Not sure if there's any imported parts from the U.S. in it. But it'd be nice if we can secure license to build this.


I am more interested with missile and maybe radar but for radar we already in a limited cooperation with European company (if i am not wrong), maybe we should get more from them and acquire their technologies.

KFX IFX diberesin dulu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Being-Art said:


> Kontrak Kasel CBG Batch 2 itu sebenarnya Pengadaan pas zaman Pak Menhan RR, tapi karena Pak RR bisa dikatakan lamban saat itu (Kontrak sewa Satelit ama bayar program KFX aja lupa bayar), makanya mundur ke tahun ini.


Masalah satelit dulu ada 2 kan yah?
Yang satu sewa satelit buat ngisi slot kosong kita, yang satu terkait pembelian satelit militer. Plus lupa masukin anggaran buat KFX. Facepalm


----------



## Being-Art

NEKONEKO said:


> Masalah satelit dulu ada 2 kan yah?
> Yang satu sewa satelit buat ngisi slot kosong kita, yang satu terkait pembelian satelit militer. Plus lupa masukin anggaran buat KFX. Facepalm


Satelit yang beli dari Airbus itupun baru ttd kontrak tahun ini. Program pengadaan MRTT, AWACS, dan MPA yang seharusnya dilakukan zaman Pak RR aja juga mundur ketahun ini. No wonder zaman Pak RR itu disebut sebagai "Dark Age", yang bikin beberapa pengadaan banyak yang harus diundur


----------



## ¿Por qué?

NEKONEKO said:


> I am more interested with missile and maybe radar but for radar we already in a limited cooperation with European company (if i am not wrong), maybe we should get more from them and acquire their technologies.
> 
> KFX IFX diberesin dulu.



I just hope this KFX/IFX commitment won't become an obstacle for us to get into promising opportunities from other countries.

For fighter jets, I think our path for each option is quite clear for decades ahead :
- F16V and then F-35
- SU-35 and then SU-57
- Rafale and then Dassault's 6th gen aircraft.

Not sure with KFX/IFX, especially since it's a new 4.5th gen aircraft.

Japan on the other hand wants to change their defense posture by entering the international market directly with 6th gen. When talking about Japan, sky is the limit. Well before sky there's the U.S. geopolitic off course 

But I won't be surprised if they become major international fighter jets manufacturer in the future. It's definitely an opportunity to get involved while they are still in the very early stage.


----------



## Crunch

its seems pt pal will build another lpd sized ship before the frigates things 

*19 Agustus 2020*



Pembangunan kapal bantu rumah sakit (hospital ship) di PT PAL (photo : PAL)

*PAL Amankan Kesinambungan Pekerjaan di Tengah Pandemi COVID-19*

KBRN, Surabaya: Pandemi COVID-19 mengakibatkan perlambatan ekonomi global. JP Morgan memprediksi ekonomi dunia akan minus 1,1% pada tahun 2020, sementara itu Badan Pusat Statistik (BPS) merilis laporan Produk Domestik Bruto (PDB) RI pada kuartal II tahun 2020 minus hingga 5,32 %. PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) sebagai pemain utama dalam pembangunan kapal dan produk maritim lainnya telah melakukan berbagai upaya mitigasi untuk mengantisipasi dampak tersebut. 

“Kami menyadari bahwa situasi pandemi ini tidak dapat dihindari, pandemi COVID-19 merupakan tantangan global yang mempengaruhi jalannya global supply chain proyek-proyek PT PAL Indonesia (Persero). Namun kami tetap memastikan kontribusi kami terhadap ketahanan nasional melalui penyelesaian proyek-proyek strategis seperti Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit (BRS) yang nantinya akan dioperasikan oleh TNI AL,” terang Direktur Utama PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Budiman Saleh, Senin, (17/8/2020).

*Kontrak Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit Kedua*

Dijelaskan, PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) saat ini sedang mengerjakan pembangunan Kapal BRS pertama TNI AL sekaligus telah mendapatkan kontrak pembangunan Kapal BRS kedua pada 16 Maret 2020 lalu. 

“Bagi kami keamanan dan keselamatan seluruh karyawan serta mitra kerja menjadi prioritas. Namun keberlangsungan dan keberlanjutan bisnis PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) merupakan kunci pada saat ini untuk tetap survive di masa pandemi. Situasi pandemi global merupakan tantangan yang sangat signifikan terhadap supply chain perusahaan.”tegasnya.

Selain fungsi asasi mendukung operasi militer, lanjut Budiman Saleh, Kapal BRS juga memiliki kapabilitas operasi non militer seperti humanitarian assistance, tanggap darurat bencana, dan lainnya. Saat ini TNI AL mengoperasikan kapal Landing Platform Dock (LPD) KRI Semarang-594 produksi PT PAL Indonesia (Persero), yang difungsikan sebagai kapal BRS pada masa pandemi COVID19. KRI Semarang-594 telah menjalankan sejumlah misi kemanusiaan sesuai dengan fungsinya seperti penjemputan 188 WNI Anak Buah Kapal Pesiar World Dream yang selesai menjalani observasi di Pulau Sebaru, Kepulauan Seribu menuju Dermaga Kolinlamil Tanjung Priok, Jakarta pada 14 Maret 2020. Selain itu, KRI Semarang-594 pernah menjalani misi “penjemputan” konsentrat hand sanitizer sebanyak 2.100 liter bantuan Pemerintah Singapura pada 8 April 2020


----------



## umigami

This is lingering in my mind for a few years now.
If DSME 1400 is a unlicensed product of German's type 209 sub, why German never bring Korea or DSME to court for copyright breach?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crunch

Crunch said:


> its seems pt pal will build another lpd sized ship before the frigates things
> 
> *19 Agustus 2020*
> 
> 
> 
> Pembangunan kapal bantu rumah sakit (hospital ship) di PT PAL (photo : PAL)
> 
> *PAL Amankan Kesinambungan Pekerjaan di Tengah Pandemi COVID-19*
> 
> KBRN, Surabaya: Pandemi COVID-19 mengakibatkan perlambatan ekonomi global. JP Morgan memprediksi ekonomi dunia akan minus 1,1% pada tahun 2020, sementara itu Badan Pusat Statistik (BPS) merilis laporan Produk Domestik Bruto (PDB) RI pada kuartal II tahun 2020 minus hingga 5,32 %. PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) sebagai pemain utama dalam pembangunan kapal dan produk maritim lainnya telah melakukan berbagai upaya mitigasi untuk mengantisipasi dampak tersebut.
> 
> “Kami menyadari bahwa situasi pandemi ini tidak dapat dihindari, pandemi COVID-19 merupakan tantangan global yang mempengaruhi jalannya global supply chain proyek-proyek PT PAL Indonesia (Persero). Namun kami tetap memastikan kontribusi kami terhadap ketahanan nasional melalui penyelesaian proyek-proyek strategis seperti Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit (BRS) yang nantinya akan dioperasikan oleh TNI AL,” terang Direktur Utama PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Budiman Saleh, Senin, (17/8/2020).
> 
> *Kontrak Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit Kedua*
> 
> Dijelaskan, PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) saat ini sedang mengerjakan pembangunan Kapal BRS pertama TNI AL sekaligus telah mendapatkan kontrak pembangunan Kapal BRS kedua pada 16 Maret 2020 lalu.
> 
> “Bagi kami keamanan dan keselamatan seluruh karyawan serta mitra kerja menjadi prioritas. Namun keberlangsungan dan keberlanjutan bisnis PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) merupakan kunci pada saat ini untuk tetap survive di masa pandemi. Situasi pandemi global merupakan tantangan yang sangat signifikan terhadap supply chain perusahaan.”tegasnya.
> 
> Selain fungsi asasi mendukung operasi militer, lanjut Budiman Saleh, Kapal BRS juga memiliki kapabilitas operasi non militer seperti humanitarian assistance, tanggap darurat bencana, dan lainnya. Saat ini TNI AL mengoperasikan kapal Landing Platform Dock (LPD) KRI Semarang-594 produksi PT PAL Indonesia (Persero), yang difungsikan sebagai kapal BRS pada masa pandemi COVID19. KRI Semarang-594 telah menjalankan sejumlah misi kemanusiaan sesuai dengan fungsinya seperti penjemputan 188 WNI Anak Buah Kapal Pesiar World Dream yang selesai menjalani observasi di Pulau Sebaru, Kepulauan Seribu menuju Dermaga Kolinlamil Tanjung Priok, Jakarta pada 14 Maret 2020. Selain itu, KRI Semarang-594 pernah menjalani misi “penjemputan” konsentrat hand sanitizer sebanyak 2.100 liter bantuan Pemerintah Singapura pada 8 April 2020



as far as i know, pt pal ships production rate is very limited, on the main dock is only capable building one large sized ship with construction time arround 12 to 24 month, if now they are building another lpd class, the iver class construction will also delayed, 

i know there are a lot of military capable shipbuilder in indonesia, why dont just pt pal work with another shipbuilder to fasten their shipbuliding time..


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Logam42 said:


> He some type of military Denny Siregar with dubious 'insider' info?



He is. And "dubious" is an overstatement. IMO he is lower than that.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

¿Por qué? said:


> According to some reports Turkey is on the brink of economy crisis. Their currency Lira, just hit a new low. They lost 42% of their foreign reserves this year.



Nearly all countries are loosing their FX reserve real fast during this Great Plague (including Indonesia). The only reason nobody talk about it because most people doesn't know HOW to read the data. The data are all there for those who know how to connect the dots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> AH hobinya mondar mandir kantin kemenhan.



Itu berarti ybs jual gorengan di kantin KemenHam.



Ruhnama said:


> Soale orgnya yerkenal galak klo dh pernah ketemu, trus klo mau kontak dia pake aolikasi selain WA gitu aih kata orang lain



Pakai _Telegram_ maksudnya? Karna ga mungkin kalau pakai _Signal_, mayoritas orang +62 ga paham messaging app yg terlalu advance



Ruhnama said:


> Semi eksklusif orangya biasanya lewat japri itupun yo tertentu tok.



Namanya buzzer binaan biasanya emang begitu itu gaya nya.


----------



## ¿Por qué?

trishna_amṛta said:


> Nearly all countries are loosing their FX reserve real fast during this Great Plague (including Indonesia). The only reason nobody talk about it because most people doesn't know HOW to read the data. The data are all there for those who know how to connect the dots



Nope, Turkey is the worst. They spend foreign reserves faster than any other emerging market.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kansel

Some interesting things i found

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandala

18 AUGUST 2020

*Indonesia announces strong increase in 2021 defence budget*

by Jon Grevatt

Indonesia has announced a strong increase in its annual defence budget despite rising economic challenges related to Covid-19. The government has indicated that the increase is required to boost military modernisation objectives.

Documents recently published by the Ministry of Finance in Jakarta showed that the country’s defence budget for 2021 has been set at IDR136.99 trillion (USD9.2 billion). The documents also show that the 2021 expenditure is a 16.2% increase over the original 2020 defence budget of IDR117.9 trillion.

This 2020 allocation was latterly revised upwards to about IDR131 trillion but then cut down to about IDR122.4 trillion in April in response to fiscal pressure stemming from the Covid-19 crisis.





*Indonesia has announced a strong increase in its 2021 defence budget. The funding will be aimed at supporting modernisation ambitions including the planned purchase of Lockheed Martin F-16V fighter aircraft (pictured here). (Lockheed Martin)*

The 2021 documents show that funding for military modernisation will receive IDR42.6 trillion and that funds for military personnel expenses and welfare will receive IDR11.4 trillion. The remainder will be split across activities including operations and maintenance, infrastructure investment, research and development, and ‘defence resources’.

In announcing the plans, Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati said the Ministry of Defence (MoD) will be tasked with prioritising local sourcing in utilising its annual budget. She also said the increase in funding for defence is aimed at sustaining and modernising the capabilities of the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI).

She said. “This funding will help [the MoD] to catch up and meet [military] requirements, so we do not see this as a very big deviation in [defence spending plans]… President [Joko Widodo] has asked that MoD spending can help increase [the capabilities] of Indonesia’s strategic industries.”

https://www.janes.com/defence-news/...-strong-increase-in-2021-defence-budget_11656


----------



## Indos

I dont think the budget includes F 16 V acquisition. No local news ever said thing like that. That is just interpretation coming from Jane defense reporter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

I think its already included, but probably we will paid it in angsuran, it will be spread for multiple FY budget. The portion for alutsista procurement is not that big after all, also there are many other big tickets item other than F16.


----------



## mandala

Indos said:


> I dont think the budget includes F 16 V acquisition. No local news ever said thing like that. That is just interpretation coming from Jane defense reporter.


No local news mentioning the F-16V does not mean its not in the budget. Lets just wait and see.


----------



## Nike

Huahaha, uh okay. I just watching the progress right now while eating those baguette and made a cup of tea.

BTW, 2 to 3 billion US dollar for defense procurement is not much to our standard


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Huahaha, uh okay. I just watching the progress right now while eating those baguette and made a cup of tea.
> 
> BTW, 2 to 3 billion US dollar for defense procurement is not much to our standard


Because most of procurements use PLN (Pendanaan Luar Negeri) budgetary. There's actually no limit for that (CMIIW), i also missed the time when our budgetary is visible for public back in Mr Purnomo era, there's also white book in his era

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

umigami said:


> This is lingering in my mind for a few years now.
> If DSME 1400 is a unlicensed product of German's type 209 sub, why German never bring Korea or DSME to court for copyright breach?



A couple of things comes to mind :
1. The Koreans did get the license to develop and export the design when they first purchased the U209 / Original CBG class from Germany, perhaps similar to the licensing / agreement we have with the Koreans for the Makassar class LPD.
2. The Koreans did not have the license to export the original German U209 design (only for self-use). However the Koreans then developed it extensively to the point where it is now very different from the original class and is technically (and legally) considered as a new, separate design becoming the DSME 1400... even though it may still look externally similar to the U209.



NEKONEKO said:


> I think its already included, but probably we will paid it in angsuran, it will be spread for multiple FY budget. The portion for alutsista procurement is not that big after all, also there are many other big tickets item other than F16.





mandala said:


> No local news mentioning the F-16V does not mean its not in the budget. Lets just wait and see.



Have we received the DCSA notice release for this planned F16V purchase yet...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SgtGungHo

umigami said:


> This is lingering in my mind for a few years now.
> If DSME 1400 is a unlicensed product of German's type 209 sub, why German never bring Korea or DSME to court for copyright breach?



1) HDW had allowed DSME to modify & export Type 209 as Korea made the largest purchase of Type 209/1200 (they operate the largest 209/1200 fleet in the world - Turkish fleets are divided between type 209/1200 and type 209/1400). 

2) DSME have made several modifications to DSME 1400 (e.i increasing the tonnage from 1200 to 1400), so the ship could be distinctive enough to Type 209/1200, which means no copyright infringement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Hmm China Submarine underground tunnel dock facility located in Hainan island 















Should Indonesia investing on such underground facility too, especially for our Submarine and fighter fleets


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> Hmm China Submarine underground tunnel dock facility located in Hainan island
> 
> View attachment 662179
> View attachment 662180
> 
> 
> View attachment 662181
> 
> 
> Should Indonesia investing on such underground facility too, especially for our Submarine and fighter fleets


Show me the money...


----------



## Chestnut

Ditto


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> Should Indonesia investing on such underground facility too, especially for our Submarine and fighter fleets



There is no point in having underground sub pen these days. Look good for the politician who commissioned them though. And it certainly look mysteriously glamorous for the journalist to write about. But from tactical standpoint it literally useless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

trishna_amṛta said:


> Pakai _Telegram_


Olvid


Whizzack said:


> separate design becoming the DSME 1400


So it is "new" diffrent design with u209 style ship? So the germany cannot take dsme to court?

Btw making bunker for air raid shelter for civilian are it is good idea? Maybe a bunker to accomodate 50-100 people
(1 rt brp keluarga ya btw? Lupa kwkwk klo ga salah 20 keluarga ya)


----------



## Nike

Ruhnama said:


> Olvid
> 
> So it is "new" diffrent design with u209 style ship? So the germany cannot take dsme to court?
> 
> Btw making bunker for air raid shelter for civilian are it is good idea? Maybe a bunker to accomodate 50-100 people
> (1 rt brp keluarga ya btw? Lupa kwkwk klo ga salah 20 keluarga ya)



You know the reason country such as UK, USA, China, Japan, South Korea, Russia and so on had many underground tunnel for MRT and U-bahn like facilities is to facilitate such possibility of great war and used the metro tunnel for shelter of their major cities population

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> MRT


We have mrt in jkt but still, curious about it structure can this used as air raid shelter? Are it is srong enough to resist air bom?

Russian and brits also germnay has experience during ww2 soikely they have advance oh their underground design.


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Nike said:


> Should Indonesia investing on such underground facility too, especially for our Submarine and fighter fleets



We definitely need to have underground facility once we decide to build submarine aircraft carriers like that beautiful old Japanese I-400 class


----------



## Whizzack

Ruhnama said:


> So it is "new" diffrent design with u209 style ship? So the germany cannot take dsme to court?



Well the Germans are not crying foul against DSME, so everything is most likely to be in order...



Ruhnama said:


> We have mrt in jkt but still, curious about it structure can this used as air raid shelter? Are it is srong enough to resist air bom?



Likely not deep enough to be a real air raid shelter/bunker... however it might still provide adequate protection for the general public as long as it's not targeted directly or on purpose by bunker busting bombs... The best Subway lines that also doubles as air raid shelters are probably those in North Korea, it's rumored to be at least 100 meters deep underground.


----------



## NEKONEKO

We don't have such thing as fallout and communal shelters maybe our government can consider to have such thing.

Swiss have public shelter that can cover more than 100% of their population. :v wah
Their sonnenberg tunnel is very large.

Nuclear bomb usually detonated at some height while bunker buster able to penetrate deep to the soil and have higher chance of destroying underground facility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> Olvid



 Let me guess he also use iPhone?



Ruhnama said:


> Btw making bunker for air raid shelter for civilian are it is good idea? Maybe a bunker to accomodate 50-100 people





Ruhnama said:


> We have mrt in jkt but still, curious about it structure can this used as air raid shelter? Are it is srong enough to resist air bom?
> 
> Russian and brits also germnay has experience during ww2 soikely they have advaance oh their underground design.



Ain't worth the money. The weapon of 21st century are a whole different beast than their WW2 counterpart. WW2 _Luftwaffe _use their_ Flaktürme _as bomb raid shelter for the denizen of Berlin


----------



## NEKONEKO

Ruhnama said:


> We have mrt in jkt but still, curious about it structure can this used as air raid shelter? Are it is srong enough to resist air bom?
> 
> Russian and brits also germnay has experience during ww2 soikely they have advance oh their underground design.


There is no regulation here requiring public facility that can act double as public shelters.

And underground tunnel MRT is not designed to protect against air attack, if its just a gravity bomb then maybe still ok.


----------



## NEKONEKO

trishna_amṛta said:


> Ain't worth the money.


Yup, but I think if its for the military or VVIP its not a bad investment, like the new presidential palace to have a bunker would be good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

NEKONEKO said:


> YI think if its for the military or VVIP its not a bad investment, like the new presidential palace to have a bunker would be good.



As long the OPFOR doesn't know precisely where it is located. And by "precisely" I'm referring to 12 digit grid here.


----------



## NEKONEKO

trishna_amṛta said:


> As long the OPFOR doesn't know precisely where it is located. And by "precisely" I'm referring to 12 digit grid here.


But in the year of 2k +20 with all the technologies available, it will be hard


----------



## Crunch

Nike said:


> Hmm China Submarine underground tunnel dock facility located in Hainan island
> 
> View attachment 662179
> View attachment 662180
> 
> 
> View attachment 662181
> 
> 
> Should Indonesia investing on such underground facility too, especially for our Submarine and fighter fleets




















the subs are even caught on google maps
18°12’8.97″N, 109°41’39.34″E


----------



## Nike

*PKR Latih Dapatkan Alokasi Anggaran*

20 Agustus 2020



1 Kapal PKR Latih dibutuhkan TNI AL saat ini (photo : Damen)

Kementerian Pertahanan telah mengalokasikan anggaran sebesar USD 402 juta (Rp 5,5 triliun) untuk program PKR Latih, alokasi anggaran ini untuk dibelanjakan pada kurun 2020-2024, sumber terpercaya telah membenarkan kabar ini. 

Dalam terminologi TNI AL kapal Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) adalah kapal dengan fungsi eskorta (pengawalan) yang dilengkapi persenjataan rudal. Dengan terminologi ini klasifikasi kapal dalam Satuan Kapal Eskorta (SATKOR) menjadi lebar dari mulai korvet, kemudian fregat, dan destroyer.

Saat ini kapal yang masuk dalam SATKOR adalah korvet Fatahillah Class (3 kapal), Diponegoro class (4 kapal), Bung Tomo class (3 kapal), Martadinata class (2 kapal) dan nantinya Iver Huitfeldt class (2 kapal), total akan ada 14 kapal perang surface combatant.




Kapal latih KAL Kadet (photo : TNI AL)

Dengan telah dipensiunkannya Kapal Latih Fregat KRI Ki Hajar Dewantara 364 (KDA) pada tahun 2019 lalu (setelah lebih dari 35 tahun bertugas) sekarang ini terjadi kekosongan kapal tipe ini di lingkungan TNI AL. Kapal yang tersedia adalah KAL Kadet yang mengambil platform dari KAL 45 meter yang merupakan kapal latih milik Satuan Patroli (SATROL).

Jika melihat spesifikasi KDA, maka kapal ini tetap dimasukkan sebagai kapal eskorta dan mempunyai sensor (radar dan sonar) serta persenjatan lengkap yang terdiri dari meriam utama, rudal permukaan-udara, rudal permukaan-permukaan, torpedo, countermeasure dan juga helidek.

Fungsi latih fregat ini diwujudkan dalam :
-anjungan berjumlah 2 (asli dan latih), ibaratnya seperti dua kokpit pada pesawat tempur,
-ruang kabin awak yang lebih banyak,
-dilengkapi ruang kelas,
pada kapal latih KDA dan KAL Kadet jumlah anjungan dua buah diwujudkan dalam 2 lantai anjungan : bagian atas adalah aslinya sedangkan bagian bawah untuk fungsi latih.




Dua anjungan pada fregat KDA (photo : JPNN)

Melihat dari dana yang tersedia maka fregat latih kali ini dipastikan telah lengkap termasuk senjatanya (bukan lagi FFBNW). Kabarnya desain kapal ini akan menganut conformity dengan PKR yang telah beroperasi, sedangkan peralatan elektroniknya kemungkinan besar akan menggunakan produk Thales.

Mungkin akan timbul pertanyaan untuk PKR Latih ini akan menggunakan platform kapal apa? Jika kita melihat rencana TNI AL untuk menjadikan Sigma 10514 sebagai fregat standar maka peluang kapal Sigma 10514 (Martadinata class) bisa muncul, namun jika kita juga melihat rencana TNI AL akan menerapkan 1 Divisi Kapal minimal terdiri dari 4 unit kapal maka peluang kapal F2000 (Bung Tomo class) juga ada. Namun jangan salah bahwa KRI Ki Hajar Dewantara merupakan kapal tunggal di TNI AL. Kita tunggu saja pilihannya. 

(Defense Studies)


----------



## Nike

*Pak Prabowo, Duit Alutsista TNI AU kok Lebih Gede dari AL-AD?*
Muhammad Choirul Anwar, CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

20 August 2020 08:10





Foto: Presiden Joko Widodo Gunakan Heli Merah Putih Menuju Kapuas (Biro Pers Sekretariat Presiden/ Laily Rachev)




*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Ada yang menarik dalam anggaran Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) yang nilainya mencapai Rp 136,9 triliun dalam RUU APBN Tahun Anggaran 2021.

Besaran anggaran Kemenhan ini diungkapkan oleh Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani Indrawati dalam penjelasan Nota Keuangan dan RAPBN 2021.

"Itu sesuai dengan prioritas Kemenhan dan melihat tidak deviasi besar (peningkatan anggaran)," ujar Sri Mulyani, dalam konferensi pers, Jumat (14/8/2020).


Dari jumlah total anggaran bagi kementerian yang dipimpin oleh Prabowo Subianto tersebut, dialokasikan di antaranya untuk belanja pegawai, belanja barang, penyelesaian pekerjaan yang ditunda tahun anggaran 2020, dan anggaran kesehatan.

*Baca:*
Deal! Prabowo Gandeng Scytalys Bangun Sistem Pertahanan RI
Selain itu, di tahun 2021, Kemenhan juga akan melanjutkan kegiatan prioritas dan strategis dalam rangka mendukung terwujudnya pemenuhan Minimum Essential Force (MEF) guna menjamin tegaknya kedaulatan, terjaganya keutuhan wilayah NKRI, dan terlindunginya keselamatan bangsa dari ancaman dan gangguan terhadap keutuhan bangsa dan negara.

MEF adalah amanat pembangunan nasional bidang pertahanan keamanan sesuai dengan RPJMN 2010-2014 mengacu Peraturan Presiden Nomor 5 Tahun 2010.

Adapun yang menarik ialah alokasi anggaran ke kesatuan yang ternyata lebih tinggi untuk TNI Angkatan Udara (AD), disusul berikutnya TNI Angkatan Laut (AL) dan terakhir paling rendah TNI Angkatan Darat (AD).

Berikut rincian _output_ yang akan dicapai oleh Kementerian Pertahanan Tahun Anggaran 2021 antara lain:

1. Dukungan pengadaan alutsista (alat utama sistem persenjataan) sebesar Rp 9.305,1 miliar (Rp 9,31 triliun);

2. Modernisasi dan harwat (pemeliharaan dan perawatan) alutsista antara lain sebagai berikut:

- TNI AD sebesar Rp 2,65 triliun untuk pengadaan material dan alutsista strategis, dan untuk perawatan alutsista Arhanud, _overhaul_ pesawat terbang dan heli angkut sebesar Rp 1,24 triliun, jadi total Rp 3,89 triliun.

- TNI AL sebesar Rp 3,75 triliun, antara lain pengadaan kapal patroli cepat, dan peningkatan pesawat udara matra laut, serta Rp 4,28 triliun untuk pemeliharaan dan perawatan alutsista dan komponen pendukung alutsista, total Rp 8,03 triliun.

- TNI AU sebesar Rp 1,19 triliun, antara lain pengadaan Penangkal Serangan Udara (PSU) dan material pendukung, serta pemeliharaan dan perawatan pesawat tempur sebesar Rp 7 triliun, total Rp 8,19 triliun.

*Baca:*
Prabowo-Nadiem Siapkan Pendidikan Militer untuk Mahasiswa RI
Data tersebut mengacu pada dokumen Himpunan Rencana Kerja dan Anggaran Kementerian Negara/Lembaga (RKA K/L) Tahun 2021.

Kementerian Pertahanan disebutkan mempunyai tugas menyelenggarakan urusan di bidang pertahanan dalam pemerintahan untuk membantu Presiden dalam menyelenggarakan pemerintahan negara.

Sebagai perbandingan, sejak tahun 2016 hingga 2019, anggaran Kemenhan mengalami peningkatan setiap tahun, dengan diiringi kinerja penyerapan anggaran secara kumulatif sebesar 93% dari total pagu DIPA (Daftar Isian Pelaksana Anggaran), kinerja penyerapan belanja pegawai hingga 99%, diikuti dengan kinerja penyerapan anggaran belanja barang 97%.

Namun demikian, kinerja penyerapan anggaran belanja modal hanya sekitar 87% akibat dari proses pengadaan barang dan jasa militer yang bersumber dari PHLN (pinjaman/hibah luar negeri) tidak dapat secara optimal dilaksanakan di tahun berjalan akibat dinamika dan kebutuhan riil terhadap alutsista produksi luar negeri.

Tahun 2020, pagu DIPA Kemenhan yang tercantum dalam Perpres 72/2020 yaitu Rp 117,91 triliun yang terdiri atas belanja pegawai sebesar Rp 53 triliun, belanja barang sebesar Rp 30,54 triliun, dan belanja modal sebesar Rp 34,37 triliun.

Dalam rangka percepatan penanganan Covid 19, Kemenhan telah melakukan _refocusing_ kegiatan dan realokasi kegiatan sebesar Rp 383,75 miliar.

Di samping itu, Kemenhan mendapat penambahan pagu berupa pergeseran dari BA BUN untuk pemenuhan alat material kesehatan (almatkes) untuk 110 Rumah Sakit Kemenhan/TNI dan almatkes Lapangan TNI serta penyiapan anggota komponen pendukung bidang kesehatan sebesar Rp 8,09 triliun.

*Baca:*
Gagal Bayar, Suspensi, hingga Digugat, Ada Apa dengan Kresna?

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...it-alutsista-tni-au-kok-lebih-gede-dari-al-ad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> *PKR Latih Dapatkan Alokasi Anggaran*
> 
> 20 Agustus 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Kapal PKR Latih dibutuhkan TNI AL saat ini (photo : Damen)
> 
> Kementerian Pertahanan telah mengalokasikan anggaran sebesar USD 402 juta (Rp 5,5 triliun) untuk program PKR Latih, alokasi anggaran ini untuk dibelanjakan pada kurun 2020-2024, sumber terpercaya telah membenarkan kabar ini.
> 
> Dalam terminologi TNI AL kapal Perusak Kawal Rudal (PKR) adalah kapal dengan fungsi eskorta (pengawalan) yang dilengkapi persenjataan rudal. Dengan terminologi ini klasifikasi kapal dalam Satuan Kapal Eskorta (SATKOR) menjadi lebar dari mulai korvet, kemudian fregat, dan destroyer.
> 
> Saat ini kapal yang masuk dalam SATKOR adalah korvet Fatahillah Class (3 kapal), Diponegoro class (4 kapal), Bung Tomo class (3 kapal), Martadinata class (2 kapal) dan nantinya Iver Huitfeldt class (2 kapal), total akan ada 14 kapal perang surface combatant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kapal latih KAL Kadet (photo : TNI AL)
> 
> Dengan telah dipensiunkannya Kapal Latih Fregat KRI Ki Hajar Dewantara 364 (KDA) pada tahun 2019 lalu (setelah lebih dari 35 tahun bertugas) sekarang ini terjadi kekosongan kapal tipe ini di lingkungan TNI AL. Kapal yang tersedia adalah KAL Kadet yang mengambil platform dari KAL 45 meter yang merupakan kapal latih milik Satuan Patroli (SATROL).
> 
> Jika melihat spesifikasi KDA, maka kapal ini tetap dimasukkan sebagai kapal eskorta dan mempunyai sensor (radar dan sonar) serta persenjatan lengkap yang terdiri dari meriam utama, rudal permukaan-udara, rudal permukaan-permukaan, torpedo, countermeasure dan juga helidek.
> 
> Fungsi latih fregat ini diwujudkan dalam :
> -anjungan berjumlah 2 (asli dan latih), ibaratnya seperti dua kokpit pada pesawat tempur,
> -ruang kabin awak yang lebih banyak,
> -dilengkapi ruang kelas,
> pada kapal latih KDA dan KAL Kadet jumlah anjungan dua buah diwujudkan dalam 2 lantai anjungan : bagian atas adalah aslinya sedangkan bagian bawah untuk fungsi latih.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dua anjungan pada fregat KDA (photo : JPNN)
> 
> Melihat dari dana yang tersedia maka fregat latih kali ini dipastikan telah lengkap termasuk senjatanya (bukan lagi FFBNW). Kabarnya desain kapal ini akan menganut conformity dengan PKR yang telah beroperasi, sedangkan peralatan elektroniknya kemungkinan besar akan menggunakan produk Thales.
> 
> Mungkin akan timbul pertanyaan untuk PKR Latih ini akan menggunakan platform kapal apa? Jika kita melihat rencana TNI AL untuk menjadikan Sigma 10514 sebagai fregat standar maka peluang kapal Sigma 10514 (Martadinata class) bisa muncul, namun jika kita juga melihat rencana TNI AL akan menerapkan 1 Divisi Kapal minimal terdiri dari 4 unit kapal maka peluang kapal F2000 (Bung Tomo class) juga ada. Namun jangan salah bahwa KRI Ki Hajar Dewantara merupakan kapal tunggal di TNI AL. Kita tunggu saja pilihannya.
> 
> (Defense Studies)


Based on which design?
PT PAL again?
gak jadi kelewat sibuk tu? IVER, nagapasa class, Hospital ship, KCR 60.


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Based on which design?
> PT PAL again?
> gak jadi kelewat sibuk tu? IVER, nagapasa class, Hospital ship, KCR 60.



Paling order keluar


----------



## Azull

Nike said:


> *Pak Prabowo, Duit Alutsista TNI AU kok Lebih Gede dari AL-AD?*
> Muhammad Choirul Anwar, CNBC Indonesia
> NEWS
> 
> 20 August 2020 08:10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Presiden Joko Widodo Gunakan Heli Merah Putih Menuju Kapuas (Biro Pers Sekretariat Presiden/ Laily Rachev)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Ada yang menarik dalam anggaran Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) yang nilainya mencapai Rp 136,9 triliun dalam RUU APBN Tahun Anggaran 2021.
> 
> Besaran anggaran Kemenhan ini diungkapkan oleh Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani Indrawati dalam penjelasan Nota Keuangan dan RAPBN 2021.
> 
> "Itu sesuai dengan prioritas Kemenhan dan melihat tidak deviasi besar (peningkatan anggaran)," ujar Sri Mulyani, dalam konferensi pers, Jumat (14/8/2020).
> 
> 
> Dari jumlah total anggaran bagi kementerian yang dipimpin oleh Prabowo Subianto tersebut, dialokasikan di antaranya untuk belanja pegawai, belanja barang, penyelesaian pekerjaan yang ditunda tahun anggaran 2020, dan anggaran kesehatan.
> 
> *Baca:*
> Deal! Prabowo Gandeng Scytalys Bangun Sistem Pertahanan RI
> Selain itu, di tahun 2021, Kemenhan juga akan melanjutkan kegiatan prioritas dan strategis dalam rangka mendukung terwujudnya pemenuhan Minimum Essential Force (MEF) guna menjamin tegaknya kedaulatan, terjaganya keutuhan wilayah NKRI, dan terlindunginya keselamatan bangsa dari ancaman dan gangguan terhadap keutuhan bangsa dan negara.
> 
> MEF adalah amanat pembangunan nasional bidang pertahanan keamanan sesuai dengan RPJMN 2010-2014 mengacu Peraturan Presiden Nomor 5 Tahun 2010.
> 
> Adapun yang menarik ialah alokasi anggaran ke kesatuan yang ternyata lebih tinggi untuk TNI Angkatan Udara (AD), disusul berikutnya TNI Angkatan Laut (AL) dan terakhir paling rendah TNI Angkatan Darat (AD).
> 
> Berikut rincian _output_ yang akan dicapai oleh Kementerian Pertahanan Tahun Anggaran 2021 antara lain:
> 
> 1. Dukungan pengadaan alutsista (alat utama sistem persenjataan) sebesar Rp 9.305,1 miliar (Rp 9,31 triliun);
> 
> 2. Modernisasi dan harwat (pemeliharaan dan perawatan) alutsista antara lain sebagai berikut:
> 
> - TNI AD sebesar Rp 2,65 triliun untuk pengadaan material dan alutsista strategis, dan untuk perawatan alutsista Arhanud, _overhaul_ pesawat terbang dan heli angkut sebesar Rp 1,24 triliun, jadi total Rp 3,89 triliun.
> 
> - TNI AL sebesar Rp 3,75 triliun, antara lain pengadaan kapal patroli cepat, dan peningkatan pesawat udara matra laut, serta Rp 4,28 triliun untuk pemeliharaan dan perawatan alutsista dan komponen pendukung alutsista, total Rp 8,03 triliun.
> 
> - TNI AU sebesar Rp 1,19 triliun, antara lain pengadaan Penangkal Serangan Udara (PSU) dan material pendukung, serta pemeliharaan dan perawatan pesawat tempur sebesar Rp 7 triliun, total Rp 8,19 triliun.
> 
> *Baca:*
> Prabowo-Nadiem Siapkan Pendidikan Militer untuk Mahasiswa RI
> Data tersebut mengacu pada dokumen Himpunan Rencana Kerja dan Anggaran Kementerian Negara/Lembaga (RKA K/L) Tahun 2021.
> 
> Kementerian Pertahanan disebutkan mempunyai tugas menyelenggarakan urusan di bidang pertahanan dalam pemerintahan untuk membantu Presiden dalam menyelenggarakan pemerintahan negara.
> 
> Sebagai perbandingan, sejak tahun 2016 hingga 2019, anggaran Kemenhan mengalami peningkatan setiap tahun, dengan diiringi kinerja penyerapan anggaran secara kumulatif sebesar 93% dari total pagu DIPA (Daftar Isian Pelaksana Anggaran), kinerja penyerapan belanja pegawai hingga 99%, diikuti dengan kinerja penyerapan anggaran belanja barang 97%.
> 
> Namun demikian, kinerja penyerapan anggaran belanja modal hanya sekitar 87% akibat dari proses pengadaan barang dan jasa militer yang bersumber dari PHLN (pinjaman/hibah luar negeri) tidak dapat secara optimal dilaksanakan di tahun berjalan akibat dinamika dan kebutuhan riil terhadap alutsista produksi luar negeri.
> 
> Tahun 2020, pagu DIPA Kemenhan yang tercantum dalam Perpres 72/2020 yaitu Rp 117,91 triliun yang terdiri atas belanja pegawai sebesar Rp 53 triliun, belanja barang sebesar Rp 30,54 triliun, dan belanja modal sebesar Rp 34,37 triliun.
> 
> Dalam rangka percepatan penanganan Covid 19, Kemenhan telah melakukan _refocusing_ kegiatan dan realokasi kegiatan sebesar Rp 383,75 miliar.
> 
> Di samping itu, Kemenhan mendapat penambahan pagu berupa pergeseran dari BA BUN untuk pemenuhan alat material kesehatan (almatkes) untuk 110 Rumah Sakit Kemenhan/TNI dan almatkes Lapangan TNI serta penyiapan anggota komponen pendukung bidang kesehatan sebesar Rp 8,09 triliun.
> 
> *Baca:*
> Gagal Bayar, Suspensi, hingga Digugat, Ada Apa dengan Kresna?
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...it-alutsista-tni-au-kok-lebih-gede-dari-al-ad


From the news it says that TNI AU will get the biggest alocation, but howcome when i read it further TNI AU is the one with the lowest budget at 1.19 trillion rupiah? Did i read it wrong?

Ups my mistake the total for TNI AU is 8.19 trillion.

Sorry for that.


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> *Pak Prabowo, Duit Alutsista TNI AU kok Lebih Gede dari AL-AD?*
> 
> 
> Berikut rincian _output_ yang akan dicapai oleh Kementerian Pertahanan Tahun Anggaran 2021 antara lain:
> 
> 1. Dukungan pengadaan alutsista (alat utama sistem persenjataan) sebesar Rp 9.305,1 miliar (Rp 9,31 triliun);
> 
> 2. Modernisasi dan harwat (pemeliharaan dan perawatan) alutsista antara lain sebagai berikut:
> 
> - TNI AD sebesar Rp 2,65 triliun untuk pengadaan material dan alutsista strategis, dan untuk perawatan alutsista Arhanud, _overhaul_ pesawat terbang dan *heli angkut sebesar Rp 1,24 triliun*, jadi total Rp 3,89 triliun.
> 
> - TNI AL sebesar Rp 3,75 triliun, *antara lain pengadaan kapal patroli cepat*, dan peningkatan pesawat udara matra laut, serta Rp 4,28 triliun untuk pemeliharaan dan perawatan alutsista dan komponen pendukung alutsista, total Rp 8,03 triliun.
> 
> - *TNI AU sebesar Rp 1,19 triliun, antara lain pengadaan Penangkal Serangan Udara (PSU) dan material pendukung, serta pemeliharaan dan perawatan pesawat tempur sebesar Rp 7 triliun, total Rp 8,19 triliun.*
> 
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...it-alutsista-tni-au-kok-lebih-gede-dari-al-ad


Is that for Osprey?
only KCR?
No fighter procurement next year?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> *Pak Prabowo, Duit Alutsista TNI AU kok Lebih Gede dari AL-AD?*
> Muhammad Choirul Anwar, CNBC Indonesia
> NEWS
> 
> 20 August 2020 08:10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Presiden Joko Widodo Gunakan Heli Merah Putih Menuju Kapuas (Biro Pers Sekretariat Presiden/ Laily Rachev)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Ada yang menarik dalam anggaran Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) yang nilainya mencapai Rp 136,9 triliun dalam RUU APBN Tahun Anggaran 2021.
> 
> Besaran anggaran Kemenhan ini diungkapkan oleh Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani Indrawati dalam penjelasan Nota Keuangan dan RAPBN 2021.
> 
> "Itu sesuai dengan prioritas Kemenhan dan melihat tidak deviasi besar (peningkatan anggaran)," ujar Sri Mulyani, dalam konferensi pers, Jumat (14/8/2020).
> 
> 
> Dari jumlah total anggaran bagi kementerian yang dipimpin oleh Prabowo Subianto tersebut, dialokasikan di antaranya untuk belanja pegawai, belanja barang, penyelesaian pekerjaan yang ditunda tahun anggaran 2020, dan anggaran kesehatan.
> 
> *Baca:*
> Deal! Prabowo Gandeng Scytalys Bangun Sistem Pertahanan RI
> Selain itu, di tahun 2021, Kemenhan juga akan melanjutkan kegiatan prioritas dan strategis dalam rangka mendukung terwujudnya pemenuhan Minimum Essential Force (MEF) guna menjamin tegaknya kedaulatan, terjaganya keutuhan wilayah NKRI, dan terlindunginya keselamatan bangsa dari ancaman dan gangguan terhadap keutuhan bangsa dan negara.
> 
> MEF adalah amanat pembangunan nasional bidang pertahanan keamanan sesuai dengan RPJMN 2010-2014 mengacu Peraturan Presiden Nomor 5 Tahun 2010.
> 
> Adapun yang menarik ialah alokasi anggaran ke kesatuan yang ternyata lebih tinggi untuk TNI Angkatan Udara (AD), disusul berikutnya TNI Angkatan Laut (AL) dan terakhir paling rendah TNI Angkatan Darat (AD).
> 
> Berikut rincian _output_ yang akan dicapai oleh Kementerian Pertahanan Tahun Anggaran 2021 antara lain:
> 
> 1. Dukungan pengadaan alutsista (alat utama sistem persenjataan) sebesar Rp 9.305,1 miliar (Rp 9,31 triliun);
> 
> 2. Modernisasi dan harwat (pemeliharaan dan perawatan) alutsista antara lain sebagai berikut:
> 
> - TNI AD sebesar Rp 2,65 triliun untuk pengadaan material dan alutsista strategis, dan untuk perawatan alutsista Arhanud, _overhaul_ pesawat terbang dan heli angkut sebesar Rp 1,24 triliun, jadi total Rp 3,89 triliun.
> 
> - TNI AL sebesar Rp 3,75 triliun, antara lain pengadaan kapal patroli cepat, dan peningkatan pesawat udara matra laut, serta Rp 4,28 triliun untuk pemeliharaan dan perawatan alutsista dan komponen pendukung alutsista, total Rp 8,03 triliun.
> 
> - TNI AU sebesar Rp 1,19 triliun, antara lain pengadaan Penangkal Serangan Udara (PSU) dan material pendukung, serta pemeliharaan dan perawatan pesawat tempur sebesar Rp 7 triliun, total Rp 8,19 triliun.
> 
> *Baca:*
> Prabowo-Nadiem Siapkan Pendidikan Militer untuk Mahasiswa RI
> Data tersebut mengacu pada dokumen Himpunan Rencana Kerja dan Anggaran Kementerian Negara/Lembaga (RKA K/L) Tahun 2021.
> 
> Kementerian Pertahanan disebutkan mempunyai tugas menyelenggarakan urusan di bidang pertahanan dalam pemerintahan untuk membantu Presiden dalam menyelenggarakan pemerintahan negara.
> 
> Sebagai perbandingan, sejak tahun 2016 hingga 2019, anggaran Kemenhan mengalami peningkatan setiap tahun, dengan diiringi kinerja penyerapan anggaran secara kumulatif sebesar 93% dari total pagu DIPA (Daftar Isian Pelaksana Anggaran), kinerja penyerapan belanja pegawai hingga 99%, diikuti dengan kinerja penyerapan anggaran belanja barang 97%.
> 
> Namun demikian, kinerja penyerapan anggaran belanja modal hanya sekitar 87% akibat dari proses pengadaan barang dan jasa militer yang bersumber dari PHLN (pinjaman/hibah luar negeri) tidak dapat secara optimal dilaksanakan di tahun berjalan akibat dinamika dan kebutuhan riil terhadap alutsista produksi luar negeri.
> 
> Tahun 2020, pagu DIPA Kemenhan yang tercantum dalam Perpres 72/2020 yaitu Rp 117,91 triliun yang terdiri atas belanja pegawai sebesar Rp 53 triliun, belanja barang sebesar Rp 30,54 triliun, dan belanja modal sebesar Rp 34,37 triliun.
> 
> Dalam rangka percepatan penanganan Covid 19, Kemenhan telah melakukan _refocusing_ kegiatan dan realokasi kegiatan sebesar Rp 383,75 miliar.
> 
> Di samping itu, Kemenhan mendapat penambahan pagu berupa pergeseran dari BA BUN untuk pemenuhan alat material kesehatan (almatkes) untuk 110 Rumah Sakit Kemenhan/TNI dan almatkes Lapangan TNI serta penyiapan anggota komponen pendukung bidang kesehatan sebesar Rp 8,09 triliun.
> 
> *Baca:*
> Gagal Bayar, Suspensi, hingga Digugat, Ada Apa dengan Kresna?
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...it-alutsista-tni-au-kok-lebih-gede-dari-al-ad


The trend has changed, with AF getting more money it shows that we are now more outward looking.


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Is that for Osprey?
> only KCR?
> No fighter procurement next year?



They don't put external loan funding on such yearly budget plan, they will only put the yearly payment schedule on it after contract done deal. So what it is funded directly by APBN it is usually every stuff bought with direct hard cash and in rupiah


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> Based on which design?
> PT PAL again?
> gak jadi kelewat sibuk tu? IVER, nagapasa class, Hospital ship, KCR 60.


KCR-60 dengar dengar mau dilempar ke swasta ,ini saya nangkep nya malah kemungkinan bremen retrofit.


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> *Pak Prabowo, Duit Alutsista TNI AU kok Lebih Gede dari AL-AD?*
> Muhammad Choirul Anwar, CNBC Indonesia
> NEWS
> 
> 20 August 2020 08:10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Presiden Joko Widodo Gunakan Heli Merah Putih Menuju Kapuas (Biro Pers Sekretariat Presiden/ Laily Rachev)
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Ada yang menarik dalam anggaran Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) yang nilainya mencapai Rp 136,9 triliun dalam RUU APBN Tahun Anggaran 2021.
> 
> Besaran anggaran Kemenhan ini diungkapkan oleh Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani Indrawati dalam penjelasan Nota Keuangan dan RAPBN 2021.
> 
> "Itu sesuai dengan prioritas Kemenhan dan melihat tidak deviasi besar (peningkatan anggaran)," ujar Sri Mulyani, dalam konferensi pers, Jumat (14/8/2020).
> 
> 
> Dari jumlah total anggaran bagi kementerian yang dipimpin oleh Prabowo Subianto tersebut, dialokasikan di antaranya untuk belanja pegawai, belanja barang, penyelesaian pekerjaan yang ditunda tahun anggaran 2020, dan anggaran kesehatan.
> 
> *Baca:*
> Deal! Prabowo Gandeng Scytalys Bangun Sistem Pertahanan RI
> Selain itu, di tahun 2021, Kemenhan juga akan melanjutkan kegiatan prioritas dan strategis dalam rangka mendukung terwujudnya pemenuhan Minimum Essential Force (MEF) guna menjamin tegaknya kedaulatan, terjaganya keutuhan wilayah NKRI, dan terlindunginya keselamatan bangsa dari ancaman dan gangguan terhadap keutuhan bangsa dan negara.
> 
> MEF adalah amanat pembangunan nasional bidang pertahanan keamanan sesuai dengan RPJMN 2010-2014 mengacu Peraturan Presiden Nomor 5 Tahun 2010.
> 
> Adapun yang menarik ialah alokasi anggaran ke kesatuan yang ternyata lebih tinggi untuk TNI Angkatan Udara (AD), disusul berikutnya TNI Angkatan Laut (AL) dan terakhir paling rendah TNI Angkatan Darat (AD).
> 
> Berikut rincian _output_ yang akan dicapai oleh Kementerian Pertahanan Tahun Anggaran 2021 antara lain:
> 
> 1. Dukungan pengadaan alutsista (alat utama sistem persenjataan) sebesar Rp 9.305,1 miliar (Rp 9,31 triliun);
> 
> 2. Modernisasi dan harwat (pemeliharaan dan perawatan) alutsista antara lain sebagai berikut:
> 
> - TNI AD sebesar Rp 2,65 triliun untuk pengadaan material dan alutsista strategis, dan untuk perawatan alutsista Arhanud, _overhaul_ pesawat terbang dan heli angkut sebesar Rp 1,24 triliun, jadi total Rp 3,89 triliun.
> 
> - TNI AL sebesar Rp 3,75 triliun, antara lain pengadaan kapal patroli cepat, dan peningkatan pesawat udara matra laut, serta Rp 4,28 triliun untuk pemeliharaan dan perawatan alutsista dan komponen pendukung alutsista, total Rp 8,03 triliun.
> 
> - TNI AU sebesar Rp 1,19 triliun, antara lain pengadaan Penangkal Serangan Udara (PSU) dan material pendukung, serta pemeliharaan dan perawatan pesawat tempur sebesar Rp 7 triliun, total Rp 8,19 triliun.
> 
> *Baca:*
> Prabowo-Nadiem Siapkan Pendidikan Militer untuk Mahasiswa RI
> Data tersebut mengacu pada dokumen Himpunan Rencana Kerja dan Anggaran Kementerian Negara/Lembaga (RKA K/L) Tahun 2021.
> 
> Kementerian Pertahanan disebutkan mempunyai tugas menyelenggarakan urusan di bidang pertahanan dalam pemerintahan untuk membantu Presiden dalam menyelenggarakan pemerintahan negara.
> 
> Sebagai perbandingan, sejak tahun 2016 hingga 2019, anggaran Kemenhan mengalami peningkatan setiap tahun, dengan diiringi kinerja penyerapan anggaran secara kumulatif sebesar 93% dari total pagu DIPA (Daftar Isian Pelaksana Anggaran), kinerja penyerapan belanja pegawai hingga 99%, diikuti dengan kinerja penyerapan anggaran belanja barang 97%.
> 
> Namun demikian, kinerja penyerapan anggaran belanja modal hanya sekitar 87% akibat dari proses pengadaan barang dan jasa militer yang bersumber dari PHLN (pinjaman/hibah luar negeri) tidak dapat secara optimal dilaksanakan di tahun berjalan akibat dinamika dan kebutuhan riil terhadap alutsista produksi luar negeri.
> 
> Tahun 2020, pagu DIPA Kemenhan yang tercantum dalam Perpres 72/2020 yaitu Rp 117,91 triliun yang terdiri atas belanja pegawai sebesar Rp 53 triliun, belanja barang sebesar Rp 30,54 triliun, dan belanja modal sebesar Rp 34,37 triliun.
> 
> Dalam rangka percepatan penanganan Covid 19, Kemenhan telah melakukan _refocusing_ kegiatan dan realokasi kegiatan sebesar Rp 383,75 miliar.
> 
> Di samping itu, Kemenhan mendapat penambahan pagu berupa pergeseran dari BA BUN untuk pemenuhan alat material kesehatan (almatkes) untuk 110 Rumah Sakit Kemenhan/TNI dan almatkes Lapangan TNI serta penyiapan anggota komponen pendukung bidang kesehatan sebesar Rp 8,09 triliun.
> 
> *Baca:*
> Gagal Bayar, Suspensi, hingga Digugat, Ada Apa dengan Kresna?
> 
> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...it-alutsista-tni-au-kok-lebih-gede-dari-al-ad


I mean, that's how it's supposed to be regardless at all times. An Air Force should always have the biggest budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

based on navy research , Exo block 3 remain the best SSM option for our future craft













the most interesting part is , they're starting to impelement data analytic for choosing procurement option.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## umigami

Well If you compare it with Chinese made missile, of course it gonna win..


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> based on navy research , Exo block 3 remain the best SSM option for our future craft
> View attachment 662424
> 
> View attachment 662423
> 
> View attachment 662422
> 
> 
> the most interesting part is , they're starting to impelement data analytic for choosing procurement option.


This study is very biased since if you look at the sample missiles that they used, the end result would obviously go in favor of the MM40 Block 3.

For the most part, the MM40 Block 3 is already decades ahead to the C-705/802 (which is outdated as the technologies used are ones from the 70's/80's). It's pretty obvious to those who are knowledgeable enough on anti ship missiles that this study was done to skew in favor of the Exocet.

A more fair and accurate study would be if they took the Kongsberg NSM, Boeing's Harpoon, or the Chinese YJ-12/CM-302 and YJ-18.


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> TNI AD sebesar Rp 2,65 triliun untuk pengadaan material dan alutsista strategis, dan untuk perawatan alutsista Arhanud, _overhaul_ pesawat terbang dan heli angkut sebesar Rp 1,24 triliun


Hmm... 1.24T. I know its a lot of money, I just hope it will be enough for penerbad since they are playing catch up as well with this year budget.

That 7T for AU harwat hopefully will increase readyness as well. Specially those hercules and sukro fleet.


----------



## Chestnut

I will be very upset if a good chunk of that money is spent trying to keep the Flankers airworthy.

If they don't want to have an all american fighter fleet for whatever reason they want to come up with then fine, buy a European triangle plane or hell continue on the KFX bandwagon and call it a day.

Just for the love of god don't make the same mistake the Malaysians made by repeatedly throwing money down the Russian maintenance rabbit hole.

Also..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296240531094171651
Gee guys, I wonder who that could be? /s


----------



## Gundala

Chestnut said:


> Gee guys, I wonder who that could be?


I dont know, but I am pretty sure its not for China 
And this writing comes while the possibility of future fighter purchase is being discussed? There must be one hell of a "discussion" going on right now.


----------



## antonius123

umigami said:


> Well If you compare it with Chinese made missile, of course it gonna win..




Not really, on the contrary Exo is weaker.

Exo max speed is only mach 0.93 with max range 180km, while YJ-18 range is 540km max speed 3 mach (terminal phase). YJ-12 is scarier, range max 400km max speed 4 mach with zigzag maneuver at terminal phase.

French is not at the fore front on missile tech including AShM.


----------



## nufix

Chestnut said:


> I will be very upset if a good chunk of that money is spent trying to keep the Flankers airworthy.
> 
> If they don't want to have an all american fighter fleet for whatever reason they want to come up with then fine, buy a European triangle plane or hell continue on the KFX bandwagon and call it a day.
> 
> Just for the love of god don't make the same mistake the Malaysians made by repeatedly throwing money down the Russian maintenance rabbit hole.
> 
> Also..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296240531094171651
> Gee guys, I wonder who that could be? /s



Most likely US. There was some rumor that US is keen to upgrade its relationship with Indonesia to a higher level.


----------



## Chestnut

What Antonius said. The study is skewed. Modern Chinese AShM's like the YJ series are much more impressive than the C-705's and 802's that they export.

Exocets are unfortunately lagging behind and if they did a study including the YJ series along with newer NATO missiles like the NSM it would put the Exocet at a much more unfavorable light.




Gundala said:


> I dont know, but I am pretty sure its not for China
> And this writing comes while the possibility of future fighter purchase is being discussed? There must be one hell of a "discussion" going on right now.





nufix said:


> Most likely US. There was some rumor that US is keen to upgrade its relationship with Indonesia to a higher level.



_*Yankee Doodle intensifies in the distance*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Chestnut said:


> What Antonius said. The study is skewed. Modern Chinese AShM's like the YJ series are much more impressive than the C-705's and 802's that they export.
> 
> Exocets are unfortunately lagging behind and if they did a study including the YJ series along with newer NATO missiles like the NSM it would put the Exocet at a much more unfavorable light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Yankee Doodle intensifies in the distance*_



Maybe the study is based on what TNI AL can get their hands on. No point comparing Exo to YJ series if TNI AL has no chance of having them in its inventory.


----------



## Nike

Should be compared to Otomat latest variant or NSM. China strangely put the same path of Russian, they clearly Made "export" variants of their Missiles system


----------



## Chestnut

nufix said:


> Maybe the study is based on what TNI AL can get their hands on. No point comparing Exo to YJ series if TNI AL has no chance of having them in its inventory.


The YJ-12 has an export variant, the CM-302, which I don't doubt the Navy can get their hands on if they wanted to. The Harpoon and NSM were already offered to the Navy as well. 

If anything you can say that this study was done to compare the missiles that they have in inventory, but to say that the Exocet would be the best missile that the Navy can procure is just intellectually dishonest on UnHan's part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

nufix said:


> Most likely US. There was some rumor that US is keen to upgrade its relationship with Indonesia to a higher level.


Can confirm, but it's not the time to explain this further right now


----------



## NEKONEKO

I don't think YJ can be installed on KCR.

Itu bukannya cuman makalah biasa aja, bukan resmi penilaian dari AL.


----------



## Whizzack

nufix said:


> Most likely US. There was some rumor that US is keen to upgrade its relationship with Indonesia to a higher level.





Kansel said:


> Can confirm, but it's not the time to explain this further right now



It's really is a no brainer to guess that the US is the likely partner looking for such expanded cooperation with us... it's not like a nation like East Timor will be making such requests would they..? 
The real question is :
1. What does this "logistics cooperation" entails..? Military ships from various countries have been making visits to our ports for years and there was never a need for any specific logistics cooperation agreement before...
2. Our gov reaction to this cooperation proposal and the possible response...
3. Are there any additional tangible benefits to us..? Other than some generic statements like "better cooperation with the US" or "gaining the goodwill of the US". 
4. Are there anything in our law or constitution that may hamper such agreements..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Whizzack said:


> it's not like a nation like East Timor will be making such requests would they..?



Could be Australia 



Whizzack said:


> The real question is :
> 1. What does this "logistics cooperation" entails..? Military ships from various countries have been making visits to our ports for years and there was never a need for any specific logistics cooperation agreement before...
> 2. Our gov reaction to this cooperation proposal and the possible response...
> 3. Are there any additional tangible benefits to us..? Other than some generic statements like "better cooperation with the US" or "gaining the goodwill of the US".
> 4. Are there anything in our law or constitution that may hamper such agreements..?




The term "logistics" (plural) can be interpret broadly albeit it still doesn't entice to "direct action"
There will be domestic political respond without doubt. And I'm sure our VP will be the one who will be dealing with it
the Goodwill of the Federal Government of USA  (which is a lot)

As long it doesn't blatantly said anything about "alliance"


----------



## Gundala

If its US then its prolly like whats they have with Singapore now. And I dont think its Australia, they can easily have it from Malaysia and they already have Butterworth for aircraft base.


----------



## Nike

*Sejumlah Kontrak Bidang Pertahanan Berhasil Diperoleh PT Len Tahun Ini*

21 Agustus 2020








PT Len mendapatkan pekerjaan modernisasi MRLF MLM (Multi Role Light Frigate) KRI Usman Harun (graphic : Royyan Arianto)

*PT Len Revisi RKAP 2020 Jadi Rp4,2 Triliun*

Bisnis.com, BANDUNG -- PT Len Industri (Persero) merevisi target atau Rencana Kerja Anggaran Perusahaan (RKAP) dari semula menagetkan capaian pendapatan sebesar Rp5,7 triliun direvisi menjadi Rp4,2 triliun.

Penyesuaian RKAP tersebut dilakukan lantaran sejumlah kontrak yang semula akan dilakukan tahun ini harus tertunda akibat pandemi Covid-19.

“Tahun lalu Len berhasil membukukan pendapatan Rp4,2 triliun. Tahun ini memang tidak mudah dan banyak penyesuaian, sehingga 2020 ini kami ingin fokus mempertahankan pencapaian tahun lalu," jelas Direktur Utama Len Industri Zakky Gamal Yasin, Rabu (19/8/2020).

Struktur pendapatan yang didapat pada tahun lalu di antaranya bersumber dari transportasi perkeretaapian 34,7%, renewable energy 18,7%, ICT dan navigasi 22,3%, pertahanan 15,9%, dan 8,4% dari pendapatan lainnya.

*Kontrak-kontrak pertahanan*

Selain bergantung pada proyek carry over, tahun ini Len Industri juga telah mengantongi sejumlah proyek baru. Proyek-proyek baru tersebut antara lain perbaikan Sista Meriam Komposit TD2000, Modernisasi Kapal Multi Role Light Frigate (MRLF), perbaikan Simulator ATNP Kolat Armada dan Simulator NFS Kolat Armada, pengadaan Alkom dan Intercomm, dan proyek Joint Production Pesawat Terbang Tanpa Awak (PTTA) jenis Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE).

Di bidang non-pertahanan, perusahaan juga telah mengantongi proyek-proyek baru, seperti proyek Jaringan Gas (Jargas) Rumah Tangga Serang 6111SR, Penerangan Jalan Umum (PJU), Persinyalan dan Telekomunikasi (Sintel) jalur Makassar – Parepare, jalur Bogor – Cicurug, dan jalur Kedundang – New Yogyakarta International Airport (NYIA), pemelliharan Radar Cuaca dan Sistem Monitoring Gempa Bumi BMKG, dan juga proyek Managed Service Partner BRIBox.

Agar target 2020 tercapai, Len Industri telah merancang program quick wins 2020. Program ini salah satunya berupa penguatan produksi radar dan penguatan posisi perusahaan di pasar pertahanan, seperti mejadi lead integrator radar dan integrator naval combat system di Indonesia.

Program quick wins 2020 juga difokuskan pada peningkatan kompetensi SDM, penguatan kondisi finansial perusahaan, optimalisasi program inovasi bisnis dan pengembangan produk/teknologi, serta penetrasi dan ekspansi bisnis. Selain itu, mulai tahun 2020 ini, Len Industri telah melakukan transformasi proses bisnis melalui penerapan Len 5.0 ERP System.

"Dengan mengantongi sejumlah proyek baru dan penerapan program-program perbaikan kinerja perusahan, kami optimistis akan tembus target tahun 2020," pungkasnya.

(Bisnis)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Kansel said:


> Can confirm, but it's not the time to explain this further right now



If this means that there will be no longer (or at least much less) military stuff embargo/sanction/banning possibilities in the future, AND, we can get F-35s sooner, then I'm willing to scrap the "full Russian" ideas and thoroughly support this. 

But I still want the S-400 though


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Whizzack said:


> It's really is a no brainer to guess that the US is the likely partner looking for such expanded cooperation with us... it's not like a nation like East Timor will be making such requests would they..?
> The real question is :
> 1. What does this "logistics cooperation" entails..? Military ships from various countries have been making visits to our ports for years and there was never a need for any specific logistics cooperation agreement before...
> 2. Our gov reaction to this cooperation proposal and the possible response...
> 3. Are there any additional tangible benefits to us..? Other than some generic statements like "better cooperation with the US" or "gaining the goodwill of the US".
> 4. Are there anything in our law or constitution that may hamper such agreements..?



Wait a minute. Are we sure that it's not India? It's no secret that they want to target all the cargo ships from/to China that's passing through Indonesian territory especially Malacca strait in tonnage war against China in case the war starts between QUAD vs China.


----------



## NEKONEKO

¿Por qué? said:


> Wait a minute. Are we sure that it's not India? It's no secret that they want to target all the cargo ships from/to China that's passing through Indonesian territory especially Malacca strait in tonnage war against China in case the war starts between QUAD vs China.


I dont think so, btw how is the plan to give them access to our port in Sabang going?


----------



## ¿Por qué?

NEKONEKO said:


> I dont think so, btw how is the plan to give them access to our port in Sabang going?



I thought we rejected this idea after China told us not to.


----------



## Nike

¿Por qué? said:


> I thought we rejected this idea after China told us not to.



Lol, We don't give a ****

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

¿Por qué? said:


> I thought we rejected this idea after China told us not to.


Why should we listen to them?

Btw is ok to scrap that idea, I don't really like lt.


----------



## Chestnut

¿Por qué? said:


> But I still want the S-400 though


The best missile for the AD is arguably the SAMP/T in terms of cost to benefit ratio. Me, @Gen3115, @Azull, Striver, and a couple of others talked about it out of boredom.

As much as I like the MEADS/Patriot series (and arguably the fact that the PAC-3/4 blows the SAMP/T out of the water in terms of ABM capability), the fact that a lot of the TNI-AD's existing GBAD infrastructure exists on a network based around Thales architecture (Think the CONTROLMaster for the Starstreak and Mistral) it would be cheaper and more streamlined overall for the TNI-AD to get either the Crotale NG or VL MICA for MRAD and the Aster 30NT SAMP/T for HIMAD and ABM duties. At the end of the day what we should be looking to do is an TNI-AD CEC like system that work in conjunction with a larger network of IADS among the tri-services. And although you can still do it with MEADS/Patriot it would just be more expensive to to integrate all of them together as you would have to pay both Raytheon and Thales integration costs.

The fact that it's a a huge probability that the Navy is likely installing the Aster over the SM series (along with the VL MICA already onboard the Martadinatas) means that the services can rely on a common pool of missiles when it comes to GBAD/IADS. Think Singapore and their Asters.

I wouldn't know where to begin when it comes to the newer S-400 system (no one does, and if they do they are either breaking the law or lying). But if the export variant would lead us to somewhat similar (but improved) performance to the S-300, then we can thank the Syrians for demonstrating how colossally terrible they are. And that's coming from a system that's (partly) integrated with other GBAD's such as Buk, Tor, and Pantsirs. It would be even worse when it comes unintegrated with existing GBAD since all of ours are Western made.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kansel

There's Belharra design by naval group in DJKI (Direktorat Jenderal Kekayaan Intelektual) maybe expect this ship to be contracted later? 

https://pdki-indonesia.dgip.go.id/index.php/di/UHJTMzdYcTNTL0lMM0hXVVlJajBodz09?q=Kapal&type=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Azull

Chestnut said:


> The best missile for the AD is arguably the SAMP/T in terms of cost to benefit ratio. Me, @Gen3115, @Azull, Striver, and a couple of others talked about it out of boredom.
> 
> As much as I like the MEADS/Patriot series (and arguably the fact that the PAC-3/4 blows the SAMP/T out of the water is terms of ABM capability), the fact that a lot of the AD's existing GBAD infrastructure exists on a network based around Thales architecture (Think the CONTROLMaster for the Starstreak and Mistral) it would be cheaper and more streamlined overall for the AD to get either the Crotale NG or VL MICA for MRAD and the Aster 30NT SAMP/T for HIMAD and ABM duties. At the end of the day what we should be looking to do is an TNI-AD CEC like system that work in conjunction with a larger network of IADS among the tri-services. And although you can still do it with MEADS/Patriot it would just be more expensive to to integrate all of them together as you would have to pay both Raytheon and Thales integration costs.
> 
> The fact that it's a a huge probability that the Navy is likely installing the Aster over the SM series (along with the VL MICA already onboard the Martadinatas) means that the services can rely on a common pool of missiles when it comes to GBAD/IADS. Think Singapore and their Asters.
> 
> I wouldn't know where to begin when it comes to the newer S-400 system (no one does, and if they do they are either breaking the law or lying). But if the export variant would lead us to somewhat similar (but improved) performance to the S-300, then we can thank the Syrians for demonstrating how colossally terrible they are. And that's coming from a system that's (partly) integrated with other GBAD's such as Buk, Tor, and Pantsirs. It would be even worse when it comes unintegrated with existing GBAD since all of ours are Western made.


Why i think the SAMP/T would be one of the best candidate for our forces is based on only two words. Interoperability and commonality. Would be one of the best decision of our mindef if its ever chosen.


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> View attachment 662536
> View attachment 662537
> View attachment 662538
> 
> View attachment 662543
> 
> There's Belharra design by naval group in DJKI (Direktorat Jenderal Kekayaan Intelektual) maybe expect this ship to be contracted later?
> 
> https://pdki-indonesia.dgip.go.id/index.php/di/UHJTMzdYcTNTL0lMM0hXVVlJajBodz09?q=Kapal&type=1


I think this came out of the LOI signed in 2017. Look at the registration date. Until there's an LOR/LOA we should just treat it as nothing more than "MenHan flex".


----------



## Whizzack

Kansel said:


> View attachment 662536
> View attachment 662537
> View attachment 662538
> 
> View attachment 662543
> 
> There's Belharra design by naval group in DJKI (Direktorat Jenderal Kekayaan Intelektual) maybe expect this ship to be contracted later?
> 
> https://pdki-indonesia.dgip.go.id/index.php/di/UHJTMzdYcTNTL0lMM0hXVVlJajBodz09?q=Kapal&type=1



The hull design is... interesting... but what is it with the protruding lower bow..? Seems some modern ship designs are reverting back to the ancient ironclad battleships hull design... for what purpose though..? As I understand it, in those old warships the protruding bow is meant as a battering ram to damage the opponent's hull under the waterline.. but what use does it have in a modern warship...?


----------



## Raduga

Whizzack said:


> The hull design is... interesting... but what is it with the protruding lower bow..? Seems some modern ship designs are reverting back to the ancient ironclad battleships hull design... for what purpose though..? As I understand it, in those old warships the protruding bow is meant as a battering ram to damage the opponent's hull under the waterline.. but what use does it have in a modern warship...?


wave piercing hull , good for unstable sea state .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Itver Huitveld all the way right now


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Nike said:


> Lol, We don't give a ****





NEKONEKO said:


> Why should we listen to them?
> 
> Btw is ok to scrap that idea, I don't really like lt.



Well, we have agreed a deal to give them Sabang to use as both economic and military purpose. Even Luhut used this sales pitch : "the port’s 40-metre depth is good for all types of vessels, including submarines".

Hindustan Times : https://www.hindustantimes.com/indi...t-of-sabang/story-KPXWKy7PGAHFUi0jCL26yJ.html

I don't think there's any country in the world who would object this except China. 

This is from CCP mouthpiece : http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1104493.shtml


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Itver Huitveld all the way right now


AFAIK this is different procurements


----------



## Gundala

In addition to what others have said here about SAMP/T, what I like about this is its open architecture. Its easier to integrate and do future upgrade. Something that some of current rival is lacking.

Anyway seeing we purchase some new and cool alutsista is good, but what making me thrill is seing that our troops getting more financially. I know its prolly part of Covid economy boost but still its a great news for me to see 

_"Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Pemerintah bakal menaikkan tunjangan kinerja (tukin) TNI hingga *80 persen* pada 2021 mendatang"

"Lebih detail, kenaikan anggaran ini akan juga untuk *pemenuhan pemeliharaan dan perawatan alutista dengan kesiapan sampai 70 persen* dan kebutuhan bahan bakar minyak dan pelumas (BMP) sebesar Rp6,11 triliun."_

Pretty nice, expect our alutsista readyness to increase next year. 

https://www.cnnindonesia.com/ekonom...jangan-kinerja-tni-naik-80-persen-tahun-depan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Gundala said:


> In addition to what others have said here about SAMP/T, what I like about this is its open architecture. Its easier to integrate and do future upgrade. Something that some of current rival is lacking.


That and MBDA is rolling out the Aster 30 Block 2, which is supposed to offer performance closer to THAAD.


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Chestnut said:


> The best missile for the AD is arguably the SAMP/T in terms of cost to benefit ratio. Me, @Gen3115, @Azull, Striver, and a couple of others talked about it out of boredom.
> 
> As much as I like the MEADS/Patriot series (and arguably the fact that the PAC-3/4 blows the SAMP/T out of the water is terms of ABM capability), the fact that a lot of the TNI-AD's existing GBAD infrastructure exists on a network based around Thales architecture (Think the CONTROLMaster for the Starstreak and Mistral) it would be cheaper and more streamlined overall for the TNI-AD to get either the Crotale NG or VL MICA for MRAD and the Aster 30NT SAMP/T for HIMAD and ABM duties. At the end of the day what we should be looking to do is an TNI-AD CEC like system that work in conjunction with a larger network of IADS among the tri-services. And although you can still do it with MEADS/Patriot it would just be more expensive to to integrate all of them together as you would have to pay both Raytheon and Thales integration costs.
> 
> The fact that it's a a huge probability that the Navy is likely installing the Aster over the SM series (along with the VL MICA already onboard the Martadinatas) means that the services can rely on a common pool of missiles when it comes to GBAD/IADS. Think Singapore and their Asters.
> 
> I wouldn't know where to begin when it comes to the newer S-400 system (no one does, and if they do they are either breaking the law or lying). But if the export variant would lead us to somewhat similar (but improved) performance to the S-300, then we can thank the Syrians for demonstrating how colossally terrible they are. And that's coming from a system that's (partly) integrated with other GBAD's such as Buk, Tor, and Pantsirs. It would be even worse when it comes unintegrated with existing GBAD since all of ours are Western made.



Considering that we'll be surrounded by many F-35s in the near future while the most advanced that we might have will "only" be F-16V/Rafale/SU-35, don't you think we should have missile system that can detect 5th gen jets? 

Yes, I know that S-300 failed to detect F-35 in Syria. I also realize that while the capability of S-400 to expose sensitive information about the F-35s still debatable, what S-400 can offer is deterrent effect. A huge one to say the least.

I think I read somewhere that the latest version (for French troops?) of SAMP/T can detect 5th gen. Is this true?


----------



## Chestnut

Considering we are pretty much going to be operating F-35's in the future, why do we need to be able to detect it? Like it or not, for the foreseeable future our interests aligns with those of the US, Australia, and Singapore. So as much as no one wants to admit it, we are very much in their orbit and there is no point attempting to antagonize them.

The West is not our adversary my guy, China is.

Also keep in mind that China has also started operating the S-400 system in 2018, so they likely already know how to exploit it as well. 

https://tass.com/defense/1015016

And the S-400 being a huge deterrent is inaccurate. A deterrent sure, but to say a huge one is laughable. The fact that the Israelis are able to conduct strikes with impunity with their F-35 despite Russian S-400 radars operating in the region says a lot about the system. You might say that under ROE they are unable to fire upon Israeli aircraft, but to say that it extends so that they would not be able to "share" data with their Syrian allies is naive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Whizzack said:


> Well the Germans are not crying foul against DSME, so everything is most likely to be in order...
> 
> 
> 
> Likely not deep enough to be a real air raid shelter/bunker... however it might still provide adequate protection for the general public as long as it's not targeted directly or on purpose by bunker busting bombs... The best Subway lines that also doubles as air raid shelters are probably those in North Korea, it's rumored to be at least 100 meters deep underground.


Russian one is very famous for this purpose also


trishna_amṛta said:


> Let me guess he also use iPhone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't worth the money. The weapon of 21st century are a whole different beast than their WW2 counterpart. WW2 _Luftwaffe _use their_ Flaktürme _as bomb raid shelter for the denizen of Berlin


Flak tower construction likely not cheap


¿Por qué? said:


> S-400 though


Do you want korean S-400?


----------



## Being-Art

Chestnut said:


> Considering we are pretty much going to be operating F-35's in the future, why do we need to be able to detect it? Like it or not, for the foreseeable future our interests aligns with those of the US, Australia, and Singapore. So as much as no one wants to admit it, we are very much in their orbit and there is no point attempting to antagonize them.
> 
> The West is not our adversary my guy, China is.
> 
> Also keep in mind that China has also started operating the S-400 system in 2018, so they likely already know how to exploit it as well.
> 
> https://tass.com/defense/1015016
> 
> And the S-400 being a huge deterrent is inaccurate. A deterrent sure, but to say a huge one is laughable. The fact that the Israelis are able to conduct strikes with impunity with their F-35 despite Russian S-400 radars operating in the region says a lot about the system. You might say that under ROE they are unable to fire upon Israeli aircraft, but to say that it extends so that they would not be able to "share" data with their Syrian allies is naive.


The main obstacle for the S-400 is that it cannot synchronize with our existing datalink, unless we mostly use Soviet/Russian-made defense equipment, it can only be integrated.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chestnut

The Black on DPM is slowly growing on me not gonna lie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azull

Being-Art said:


> The main obstacle for the S-400 is that it cannot synchronize with our existing datalink, unless we mostly use Soviet/Russian-made defense equipment, it can only be integrated.


This is one more good reasoning on why we need compatible system. I am not a salesman btw  but to date SAMP/T offers us better compatibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azull

Chestnut said:


> The Black on DPM is slowly growing on me not gonna lie.


Haha  its quite a contrast with their uniform tho.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toke115



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gundala

¿Por qué? said:


> don't you think we should have missile system that can detect 5th gen jets


Ok let me share an idea about this "stealth" from the 5th gen fighter. Lets look at the older stealth version of F117. F117 Smallest RCS comes from the front, with the help from the paint it might "confuse" the radar or can be seen as a flicker in the radar screen backthen. Additionaly it has the reduce heat signature from exhaust. Those radar she trying to confuse might be in a better chance to spot her from the sides or back. Now when doing a mission the fly path must be adusted to where the radar/air def is so it can be stealthy. Means dont get expose to her side nor back, to do this you need to know where the SAM/radar site is and thier coverage range. Not an easy task eh?

Now the coming of F-35 add additional lower RCS (I believe the side and back RCS of F-35 is still bigger then the frront same as F117) more manuverability and the EW suites that can help them be more stealthy. But doesnt mean it cant be spotted, tho spotting and being able to lock and fire a missile is completely 2 different things. The lower the RCS the shorter range any SAM could be able to lock and shoot. But this doesnt change the fact that they still need to know where the SAM/Radar are and the range to be able to do their job. Its not like they just bardge in and air def system wont be able to track them at all. You might be able to know where the air def is but you still need to find out the range specially and the type of radar they are using. This is how the Israely map their air def target and intentionally show their F-35 to the radar to check where it is and the range of it whilte gathering other info.

https://internasional.kompas.com/re...5-israel-dilaporkan-tertangkap-radar?page=all

Its like where you see the fighter/bomber/mpa in the news that said "Russia intercept US Spy Plane" or England intercept Russia bomber etc. While they might have the additional information on the response time for the "intruder" but they also might be a mapping on target radar range.

Not much info on F-35 but for sure this "turkey" has some SIGINT and C4SIR capability which is why Cornie Bakrie said its the day one plane. To compare it with 4.5 Fighter there are news about how Rafale cant be deteced when doing bombing mission and how saab gripen cant be detected and somehow came out from the rear of her training adversary. They both relly more on thier EW suits to do that. Now add that to lower RCS/Steath paint and radar absorbance composite materials/heat signature reducement and kick *** EW suites.....Those two (rafale/grippen) cant come even closer to F-35 in terms of being hard to detect.

So in terms of whether we harbour S-400, SAMP/T, Patriot the result wont be much different for us because in order to detect "stealth" you need ENOUGH SAM/Radar sites and IADS to do so (assuming she is in stealth mode). So the priority is not about which one, but to have enough and integrate them into good IADS system for us to have a better chance to spot her. Ok I stop here, I typed too much already....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chestnut

toke115 said:


> View attachment 662643
> View attachment 662644


The funniest part about these photos is the fact they are wearing NOD's yet are carrying rifles with no IR emitters, thus not allowing them to aim their rifles under NOD's.

Nice Try AD.


----------



## toke115

Chestnut said:


> The funniest part about this photos is the fact they are wearing NOD's yet are carrying rifles with no IR emitters, thus not allowing them to aim their rifles under NOD's.
> 
> Nice Try AD.



Lol, mereka mungkin cuman mau pamer "kita uda pake THALES O-NYX NVG" he..he..he...


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Seems FOV of artillery branch is being ready, 51 units of them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NEKONEKO

They should also use drone, way safer for observation.


----------



## Cromwell

Credit to Lembaga Keris
Webinar June 5th, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Credit to Lembaga Keris
> Webinar June 5th, 2020
> View attachment 662745
> View attachment 662746
> View attachment 662747
> View attachment 662748


i started to thinking that AL really thought the PKR as destroyer , perusak kawal rudal = guided missile "destroyer escort" or can be classified as light frigate , why do they need to use such ww2 classification........


----------



## nametag

Nike said:


> *PKR Latih Dapatkan Alokasi Anggaran*
> 
> 20 Agustus 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Kapal PKR Latih dibutuhkan TNI AL saat ini (photo : Damen)
> 
> Kementerian Pertahanan telah mengalokasikan anggaran sebesar USD 402 juta (Rp 5,5 triliun) untuk program PKR Latih, alokasi anggaran ini untuk dibelanjakan pada kurun 2020-2024, sumber terpercaya telah membenarkan kabar ini.
> 
> 
> (Defense Studies)



USD 402 million for only 1 PKR training? isn't it very expensive? AFAIK the combat PKR cost only USD 220 million for 1 unit. why so much?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Gundala said:


> Ok let me share an idea about this "stealth" from the 5th gen fighter. Lets look at the older stealth version of F117. F117 Smallest RCS comes from the front, with the help from the paint it might "confuse" the radar or can be seen as a flicker in the radar screen backthen. Additionaly it has the reduce heat signature from exhaust. Those radar she trying to confuse might be in a better chance to spot her from the sides or back. Now when doing a mission the fly path must be adusted to where the radar/air def is so it can be stealthy. Means dont get expose to her side nor back, to do this you need to know where the SAM/radar site is and thier coverage range. Not an easy task eh?
> 
> Now the coming of F-35 add additional lower RCS (I believe the side and back RCS of F-35 is still bigger then the frront same as F117) more manuverability and the EW suites that can help them be more stealthy. But doesnt mean it cant be spotted, tho spotting and being able to lock and fire a missile is completely 2 different things. The lower the RCS the shorter range any SAM could be able to lock and shoot. But this doesnt change the fact that they still need to know where the SAM/Radar are and the range to be able to do their job. Its not like they just bardge in and air def system wont be able to track them at all. You might be able to know where the air def is but you still need to find out the range specially and the type of radar they are using. This is how the Israely map their air def target and intentionally show their F-35 to the radar to check where it is and the range of it whilte gathering other info.
> 
> https://internasional.kompas.com/re...5-israel-dilaporkan-tertangkap-radar?page=all
> 
> Its like where you see the fighter/bomber/mpa in the news that said "Russia intercept US Spy Plane" or England intercept Russia bomber etc. While they might have the additional information on the response time for the "intruder" but they also might be a mapping on target radar range.
> 
> Not much info on F-35 but for sure this "turkey" has some SIGINT and C4SIR capability which is why Cornie Bakrie said its the day one plane. To compare it with 4.5 Fighter there are news about how Rafale cant be deteced when doing bombing mission and how saab gripen cant be detected and somehow came out from the rear of her training adversary. They both relly more on thier EW suits to do that. Now add that to lower RCS/Steath paint and radar absorbance composite materials/heat signature reducement and kick *** EW suites.....Those two (rafale/grippen) cant come even closer to F-35 in terms of being hard to detect.
> 
> So in terms of whether we harbour S-400, SAMP/T, Patriot the result wont be much different for us because in order to detect "stealth" you need ENOUGH SAM/Radar sites and IADS to do so (assuming she is in stealth mode). So the priority is not about which one, but to have enough and integrate them into good IADS system for us to have a better chance to spot her. Ok I stop here, I typed too much already....



I like this argument a lot. Much better than the other ones. Thanks for taking time to write this .

Anyway, so we can safely say that one of the key elements in detecting 5th gen fighter is to use passive radar. It doesn't transmit anything so it can't be located, and it doesn't need any emissions from the 5th gen fighters to locate them.

I'm not sure how advanced is this but it looks like the Germans have this. The radar evaluates the signals from the civilian transmitters (radio/TV/cellphones/etc) when reflected by the target. I suppose it's still in the very early stage but they claimed that the radar could detect F-35 up to 93 miles (150km) during airshow. 

The fact that the test was conducted during airshow tells us that as long as we know where the 5th gen fighter takes off (the initial position) the radar can track it. This describes what we exactly need to detect all the F-35s in Singapore. We probably could even monitor them 24x7.

The problem still persist in detecting all of those F-35s in Australia though. Apart from distance, the lack of civilian transmitters around our border could prove vital.

Again, this thing is still very much in the very early stage. Still so many weaknesses to overcome. But this stealth vs counter stealth development hopefully give us cheaper alternatives in the future.


----------



## NEKONEKO

¿Por qué? said:


> it doesn't need any emissions from the 5th gen fighters to locate them.


How?
Radio emission from aircraft is used to triangulate its position.


----------



## NEKONEKO

¿Por qué? said:


> The radar evaluates the signals from the civilian transmitters (radio/TV/cellphones/etc) when reflected by the target.


But bro its stealth aircraft with low RCS, with combination of sleek design and special material, resulting radio signal reflected by it is weak and bounce to other direction.


----------



## ¿Por qué?

NEKONEKO said:


> How?
> Radio emission from aircraft is used to triangulate its position.



You can find it in detail in the official release from the company website here :

- https://www.hensoldt.net/products/radar-iff-and-datalink/twinvis-passive-radar/

and the PDF : https://www.hensoldt.net/fileadmin/...TwInvis_Passive_Radar_datasheet_E_preview.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> They should also use drone, way safer for observation.



Don't you think this not only carry personnel but everything including drone observer


----------



## Gen3115

nametag said:


> USD 402 million for only 1 PKR training? isn't it very expensive? AFAIK the combat PKR cost only USD 220 million for 1 unit. why so much?



Might be because its basically a combat capable PKR but with additional training suites and facilities. If I remember correctly our previous training ship, the KRI Ki Hajar Dewantara-364 was also a combat capable surface combatant at its time but it had additional training facilities, so actually make sense if its more expensive since its basically a dual-purpose ship (surface combatant + training vessel)


----------



## Chestnut

¿Por qué? said:


> You can find it in detail in the official release from the company website here :
> 
> - https://www.hensoldt.net/products/radar-iff-and-datalink/twinvis-passive-radar/
> 
> and the PDF : https://www.hensoldt.net/fileadmin/...TwInvis_Passive_Radar_datasheet_E_preview.pdf


I worked with Hensoldt can I can say it likely doesn't work as well as you think it does. I sincerely doubt Hensoldt would freely advertise these sort of capabilities publicly (because that would just incentivize 5th gen producers to amp up development of LOM and other reduced RCS features) unless it is a marketing gimmick.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

¿Por qué? said:


> I suppose it's still in the very early stage but they claimed that the radar could detect F-35 up to 93 miles (150km) during airshow.





¿Por qué? said:


> This describes what we exactly need to detect all the F-35s in Singapore. We probably could even monitor them 24x7.





¿Por qué? said:


> The problem still persist in detecting all of those F-35s in Australia though. Apart from distance, the lack of civilian transmitters around our border could prove vital.


Why do you keep going on and on about trying to detect F-35's? We already share tactical data with the Singaporeans, Australians, and Americans (as part of the CISMOA for the Link 16's) anyways, why should we be buying things to detect a specific aircraft that we are 1.) already on track on buying and 2.) already have data on where they are based and when there are going to be CAP operations in our bordering areas?


----------



## Chestnut

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296965558324342784
_*Halls of Montezuma intensifies*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Nike

nametag said:


> USD 402 million for only 1 PKR training? isn't it very expensive? AFAIK the combat PKR cost only USD 220 million for 1 unit. why so much?



The only thing i get it is will be complete package


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> i started to thinking that AL really thought the PKR as destroyer , perusak kawal rudal = guided missile "destroyer escort" or can be classified as light frigate , why do they need to use such ww2 classification........


Regardless what navy classifies, PKR is far from being called Destroyer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

¿Por qué? said:


> The problem still persist in detecting all of those F-35s in Australia though


The main issue for F-35 is its range capability, she needs tanker to operate long distance mission. Remember most of the time the mission path is not a direct line but pretty much have to zig-zag to avoid detection from ground sites. In this case US have Stingray

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_MQ-25_Stingray

Idk if Aussie have it but if they dont its going to be tough for a tanker to support her since tanker can be seen clearly in radar. And we also have Kupang which will be filled with future Viper to balance the power. 

I think we are on the right path in building formidable IADS, it might be in a turtle speed but at least we are in the right track. Filling the defence with SHORAD first, then MERAD (NASAMS). Once the network centric has been build we can move on to HIMAD and so on. 

In this peace era what AU think they need with all those kekurangan is having interceptor/air supperiority fighter to fastly go to the target and identify it. Like I said before, lacking air def system can be covered by having more fighters to build acceptable layer of air def area. Thats why Sukhoi is still needed to fill this gap whether we like it or not until the new replacement come. (I still remember how our pilots "complain" about sukro not so ergonomic seat when sukro first batch came, and how our technician able to replace the seat with F5E seat to give more comfort for our pilot  )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> Why do you keep going on and on about trying to detect F-35's? We already share tactical data with the Singaporeans, Australians, and Americans (as part of the CISMOA for the Link 16's) anyways, why should we be buying things to detect a specific aircraft that we are 1.) already on track on buying and 2.) already have data on where they are based and when there are going to be CAP operations in our bordering areas?


How about capability to track J20?


----------



## Chestnut

That's one thing, I get that we're officially non-aligned but within the context of recent developments, agreements, and other documents and anecdotes shared on this thread alone; I get annoyed at having to explain to every Slavaboo time and time again why we can't buy Russian and how it's not hard to look and see the bigger picture on who is currently the adversary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

If it just land system like mortar, artillery or APC/IFV is not problem though, even for something like helicopters, as even pratt and Whitney still delivered their PW207 K turboshaft engines for ansat helicopters in production by Kazan helicopter


----------



## gondes

WEEKEND TIME....






















View attachment 662826

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## gondes

Chestnut said:


> The Black on DPM is slowly growing on me not gonna lie.


yeahh.. why don't AD continue use this:


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Don't you think this not only carry personnel but everything including drone observer


Is it?
The one without the passenger doors seems used for special purpose.



gondes said:


> WEEKEND TIME....
> View attachment 662818
> View attachment 662820
> View attachment 662821
> View attachment 662822
> View attachment 662823
> View attachment 662824
> View attachment 662825
> View attachment 662826
> View attachment 662827
> View attachment 662828
> View attachment 662829
> View attachment 662830
> View attachment 662831
> View attachment 662832
> View attachment 662833
> View attachment 662834


Hello princess.


----------



## NEKONEKO

That one with black vest is Kodam unit.




gondes said:


> yeahh.. why don't AD continue use this:
> 
> View attachment 662835


*AD*
but Kostrad have their own set of camo, vest and gears.


----------



## Chestnut

gondes said:


> yeahh.. why don't AD continue use this:
> 
> View attachment 662835


Black is cheaper.


----------



## NEKONEKO

New website design.


@WebMaster Can we get the old design back?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

@WebMaster can we back to old design this killing me

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azull

NEKONEKO said:


> That one with black vest is Kodam unit.
> 
> 
> 
> *AD*
> but Kostrad have their own set of camo, vest and gears.


True, kostrad does distinguish themself differently with other branches. Btw i wonder if they know that their helmet seems a little bit out of place as well. Why we cannot cover these helmet with fabrics made with the same patterns as their uniforms? it would blend more better i believe.


----------



## Azull

Nike said:


> @WebMaster can we back to old design this killing me


Youre right, the old ones is much simpler. This new interface looks similar to what they use at defencetalk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ardezzo

Azull said:


> Youre right, the old ones is much simpler. This new interface looks similar to what they use at defencetalk.



I just open the sites today and immediately see what you guys mean, I don't like the new design, my eyes hurt 
at least, they should add an option to allow us to adjust the theme/colouring

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
This is an old post but no one post it here yet.
F16B eMLU is one the way


----------



## Logam42

I don't mind the new design. But change the name color! It's blending in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

__





Forum Update 2020|Feedback and Discussion


Hey guys. Everything seems OK with new layout, but live update on posts is somehow was a great thing for all users. That thing should be reinstated. I am using site on mobile.



defence.pk





You can vote here regarding the new design.


----------



## mandala

Full document: https://www.federalregister.gov/documents/2020/08/24/2020-18478/arms-sales-notification

*TRANSMITTAL NO. 20-27
NOTICE OF PROPOSED ISSUANCE OF LETTER OF OFFER PURSUANT TO SECTION 36(B)(1) OF THE ARMS EXPORT CONTROL ACT, AS AMENDED*

(i) _Prospective Purchaser_: Government of Indonesia

(ii) _Total Estimated Value_:



Major Defense Equipment*$ .8 billionOther$1.2 billionTOTAL$2.0 billion

(iii) _Description and Quantity or Quantities of Articles or Services under Consideration for Purchase_:

_Major Defense Equipment (MDE):_

Eight (8) MV-22 Block C Osprey Aircraft

_Non-MDE:_

Twenty-four (24) AE 1107C Rolls Royce Engines; twenty (20) AN/AAQ-27 Forward Looking InfraRed Radars; twenty (20) AN/AAR-47 Missile Warning Systems; twenty (20) AN/APR-39 Radar Warning Receivers; twenty (20) AN/ALE-47 Countermeasure Dispenser Systems; twenty (20) AN/APX-117 Identification Friend or Foe Systems (IFF); twenty (20) AN/APN-194 Radar Altimeters; twenty (20) AN/ARN-147 VHF OmniDirectional Range (VOR) Instrument Landing System (ILS) Beacon Navigation Systems; forty (40) ARC-210 629F-23 Multi-Band Radios (Non-COMSEC); twenty (20) AN/ASN-163 Miniature Airborne Global Positioning System (GPS) Receivers (MAGR); twenty (20) AN/ARN-153 Tactical Airborne Navigation Systems; twenty (20) Traffic Collision Avoidance Systems (TCAS II); twenty (20) M-240-D 7.64mm Machine Guns; twenty (20) GAU-21 Machine Guns; Joint Mission Planning Systems (JMPS) with unique planning components; publications and technical documentation; aircraft spares and repair parts; repair and return; aircraft ferry services; tanker support; support and test equipment; personnel training and training equipment; software; U.S. Government and contractor engineering, logistics, and technical support services; and other elements of technical and program support.

(iv) _Military Department_: Navy (ID-P-SAI)

(v) _Prior Related Cases, if any_: None

(vi) _Sales Commission, Fee, etc., Paid, Offered, or Agreed to be Paid_: None

(vii) _Sensitivity of Technology Contained in the Defense Article or Defense Services Proposed to be Sold_: See Attached Annex.

(viii) Date Report Delivered to Congress: July 6, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raduga

guys i need your opinion about this , is there anyone who are radar enthuasiast here ? (really sorry if its not related to indonesia topic)










previously the guy are arguing with indian and brag about type 055 Type 346 dual band radar technology , before that comment come .


----------



## umigami

mandala said:


> Full document: https://www.federalregister.gov/documents/2020/08/24/2020-18478/arms-sales-notification
> 
> *TRANSMITTAL NO. 20-27
> NOTICE OF PROPOSED ISSUANCE OF LETTER OF OFFER PURSUANT TO SECTION 36(B)(1) OF THE ARMS EXPORT CONTROL ACT, AS AMENDED*
> 
> (i) _Prospective Purchaser_: Government of Indonesia
> 
> (ii) _Total Estimated Value_:
> 
> 
> 
> Major Defense Equipment*$ .8 billionOther$1.2 billionTOTAL$2.0 billion
> 
> (iii) _Description and Quantity or Quantities of Articles or Services under Consideration for Purchase_:
> 
> _Major Defense Equipment (MDE):_
> 
> Eight (8) MV-22 Block C Osprey Aircraft
> 
> _Non-MDE:_
> 
> Twenty-four (24) AE 1107C Rolls Royce Engines; twenty (20) AN/AAQ-27 Forward Looking InfraRed Radars; twenty (20) AN/AAR-47 Missile Warning Systems; twenty (20) AN/APR-39 Radar Warning Receivers; twenty (20) AN/ALE-47 Countermeasure Dispenser Systems; twenty (20) AN/APX-117 Identification Friend or Foe Systems (IFF); twenty (20) AN/APN-194 Radar Altimeters; twenty (20) AN/ARN-147 VHF OmniDirectional Range (VOR) Instrument Landing System (ILS) Beacon Navigation Systems; forty (40) ARC-210 629F-23 Multi-Band Radios (Non-COMSEC); twenty (20) AN/ASN-163 Miniature Airborne Global Positioning System (GPS) Receivers (MAGR); twenty (20) AN/ARN-153 Tactical Airborne Navigation Systems; twenty (20) Traffic Collision Avoidance Systems (TCAS II); twenty (20) M-240-D 7.64mm Machine Guns; twenty (20) GAU-21 Machine Guns; Joint Mission Planning Systems (JMPS) with unique planning components; publications and technical documentation; aircraft spares and repair parts; repair and return; aircraft ferry services; tanker support; support and test equipment; personnel training and training equipment; software; U.S. Government and contractor engineering, logistics, and technical support services; and other elements of technical and program support.
> 
> (iv) _Military Department_: Navy (ID-P-SAI)
> 
> (v) _Prior Related Cases, if any_: None
> 
> (vi) _Sales Commission, Fee, etc., Paid, Offered, or Agreed to be Paid_: None
> 
> (vii) _Sensitivity of Technology Contained in the Defense Article or Defense Services Proposed to be Sold_: See Attached Annex.
> 
> (viii) Date Report Delivered to Congress: July 6, 2020



*"All defense articles and services listed in this transmittal have been authorized for release and export to Indonesia."*

Tunggu apalagi bos??
HAJAAAR....


----------



## Chestnut

Keep in mind that it's an LOO (Letter of Offer), the final purchase can be less if MenHan decides that it's too expensive.


----------



## Alex898

seems like they forgot to add the "go to the last unread" into this new interface


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> Keep in mind that it's an LOO (Letter of Offer), the final purchase can be less if MenHan decides that it's too expensive.


I hope they contracted it before 2020 timestamp so the production cost will be cheaper because that means our osprey production line will be inserted with usmc production line


----------



## mandala

https://m.facebook.com/lembagakeris/
^^^ What type of Corvette are we looking at? Gowind?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alex898

mandala said:


> https://m.facebook.com/lembagakeris/
> ^^^ What type of Corvette are we looking at? Gowind?


reading the headlines says "*percepatan* pemenuhan kekuatan pokok TNI" probably means that all the talkings about aquisition of used frigates, used fighter jets has some truth behinds it. besides, the budget is increasing despite the fact that our economy is still in recovery from the pandemy. i just hope they just dont rush the decision and ends up with money-wasting procurement
BTW about the Kapal Selam thing, Alman recent tweet just mention about navy preference to buy either 214 or Scorpene before 2030.


----------



## mandala

Alex898 said:


> reading the headlines says "*percepatan* pemenuhan kekuatan pokok TNI" probably means that all the talkings about aquisition of used frigates, used fighter jets has some truth behinds it. besides, the budget is increasing despite the fact that our economy is still in recovery from the pandemy. i just hope they just dont rush the decision and ends up with money-wasting procurement
> BTW about the Kapal Selam thing, Alman recent tweet just mention about navy preference to buy either 214 or Scorpene before 2030.


Also interesting that future Patrol Vessel will be equipped with missiles with a range of min 150 km. I'm guessing this is the OPV class as the competing shipyards displayed their model or CGI video with missiles.


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Chestnut said:


> Why do you keep going on and on about trying to detect F-35's? We already share tactical data with the Singaporeans, Australians, and Americans (as part of the CISMOA for the Link 16's) anyways, why should we be buying things to detect a specific aircraft that we are 1.) already on track on buying and 2.) already have data on where they are based and when there are going to be CAP operations in our bordering areas?



Dude, don't get me wrong. I hate China as much as you do. And I want them to be blown to pieces and wiped off the world map as much as the next guy. But that doesn't change the situation about our regional challenge. 

Whether you like it or not, our regional airspace will be swarmed with 5th gen fighter sooner than later. F-35s will only be the first. Singapore & Australia will only be the first. We don't know yet what 5th gen jets that malasya or vietnam or other countries would chose. One thing for sure they all want it. Whether it's F-35, SU-57, J-20, you name it. 

Being non-alligned country makes me a lot less optimistic than you regarding our chance to get a hand on those wonderful F-35 jets very soon. On paper, we probably have more chance to operate SU-57 than F-35. But then we can't buy it because of CAATSA. Heck, we can't even buy SU-35. 

All that we have left is F-16V, Rafale, and KFX. Against all of those 5th gen fighters. Having IAD that hopefully could detect the 5th gen fighter should be one of our goal. 

Having said that, I still have hope, that current SCS alarming situation would change how the U.S. see us. 

If what you said was true about the U.S. looking at the possibility to increase defense cooperation with us (by refueling activity, etc) and it means that they will give us all that they have been giving Singapore (especially the F-35) and also much less risk of military stuff embargo/sanction/banning, then I would love to be proven wrong. 

Btw, this new theme rather sucks. Can't see the name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Our sides had offered F35 to Indonesian Air Force, and it is up to Indonesian to grasp the opportunity or not. They still waiting to build up the necessary logistic and infrastructure units first. There is long over due programme need to be resolved, like military satelit command and communication units, Central control and integrated intelligent processing units, Integration of data link system, with Link Y (in which badically European derivative of Link 16) and Link 16 and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

mandala said:


> https://m.facebook.com/lembagakeris/
> ^^^ What type of Corvette are we looking at? Gowind?


Something similar with belharra/gowindclass


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Something similar with belharra/gowindclass


as for my 2 cent of opinion , we should go with intermediate frigate a.k.a the Admiral Ronarc'h , we shall stay away from PKR Gowind pseudo corvette frigate design as for now , a ship with limited capability but a burden on operational and maintenance support cost .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

¿Por qué? said:


> Dude, don't get me wrong. I hate China as much as you do. And I want them to be blown to pieces and wiped off the world map as much as the next guy. But that doesn't change the situation about our regional challenge.
> 
> Whether you like it or not, our regional airspace will be swarmed with 5th gen fighter sooner than later. F-35s will only be the first. Singapore & Australia will only be the first. We don't know yet what 5th gen jets that malasya or vietnam or other countries would chose. One thing for sure they all want it. Whether it's F-35, SU-57, J-20, you name it.
> 
> Being non-alligned country makes me a lot less optimistic than you regarding our chance to get a hand on those wonderful F-35 jets very soon. On paper, we probably have more chance to operate SU-57 than F-35. But then we can't buy it because of CAATSA. Heck, we can't even buy SU-35.
> 
> All that we have left is F-16V, Rafale, and KFX. Against all of those 5th gen fighters. Having IAD that hopefully could detect the 5th gen fighter should be one of our goal.
> 
> Having said that, I still have hope, that current SCS alarming situation would change how the U.S. see us.
> 
> If what you said was true about the U.S. looking at the possibility to increase defense cooperation with us (by refueling activity, etc) and it means that they will give us all that they have been giving Singapore (especially the F-35) and also much less risk of military stuff embargo/sanction/banning, then I would love to be proven wrong.
> 
> Btw, this new theme rather sucks. Can't see the name.


You do realize we have more concrete military cooperation agreements with the United States and her MNNA allies such as Australia and Singapore compared to that of China and Russia, right? The TNI has historically been aligned rather closely to their Western counterparts irrespective of the civilian government's policy toward the West (thanks to Suharto).

We are non-alligned only by name. You don't need an official declaration from MenLu to see that. And that's not fanboyism, really just stop and look at who has been around doing major exercises and doing AFB/Naval base visits.

If anything, politically we're Sweden. Officially we're "Neutral" but push comes to shove we know which orbit we're going to run to.


----------



## Gen3115

Chestnut said:


> You do realize we have more concrete military cooperation agreements with the United States and her MNNA allies such as Australia and Singapore compared to that of China and Russia, right? The TNI has historically been aligned rather closely to their Western counterparts irrespective of the civilian government's policy toward the West (thanks to Suharto).
> 
> We are non-alligned only by name. You don't need an official declaration from MenLu to see that. And that's not fanboyism, really just stop and look at who has been around doing major exercises and doing AFB/Naval base visits.
> 
> If anything, politically we're Sweden. Officially we're "Neutral" but push comes to shove we know which orbit we're going to run to.



In 2019 we've had more exercises with the US than most countries in the region other than the Philippines, Australia and Japan, we even had more military exercises with the US than that of Singapore who people perceive as a US ally even though officially they're not.


----------



## Gen3115

¿Por qué? said:


> Dude, don't get me wrong. I hate China as much as you do. And I want them to be blown to pieces and wiped off the world map as much as the next guy. But that doesn't change the situation about our regional challenge.
> 
> Whether you like it or not, our regional airspace will be swarmed with 5th gen fighter sooner than later. F-35s will only be the first. Singapore & Australia will only be the first. We don't know yet what 5th gen jets that malasya or vietnam or other countries would chose. One thing for sure they all want it. Whether it's F-35, SU-57, J-20, you name it.
> 
> Being non-alligned country makes me a lot less optimistic than you regarding our chance to get a hand on those wonderful F-35 jets very soon. On paper, we probably have more chance to operate SU-57 than F-35. But then we can't buy it because of CAATSA. Heck, we can't even buy SU-35.
> 
> All that we have left is F-16V, Rafale, and KFX. Against all of those 5th gen fighters. Having IAD that hopefully could detect the 5th gen fighter should be one of our goal.
> 
> Having said that, I still have hope, that current SCS alarming situation would change how the U.S. see us.
> 
> If what you said was true about the U.S. looking at the possibility to increase defense cooperation with us (by refueling activity, etc) and it means that they will give us all that they have been giving Singapore (especially the F-35) and also much less risk of military stuff embargo/sanction/banning, then I would love to be proven wrong.
> 
> Btw, this new theme rather sucks. Can't see the name.



Indonesia's prospect of operating F-35's already dates back to 2008, getting F-16V's/operating latest F-16's is preliminary step to operating F-35's. Most of the F-35 operators are currently part of the JSF program or are already operating the latest F-16's.


----------



## san.geuk

Raduga said:


> as for my 2 cent of opinion , we should go with intermediate frigate a.k.a the Admiral Ronarc'h , we shall stay away from PKR Gowind pseudo corvette frigate design as for now , a ship with limited capability but a burden on operational and maintenance support cost .



I'm agree with you, gowind not so much advantage over martadinata class, belharrra will be better, or at least the instanbul class milgem if the price to high


----------



## Alex898

san.geuk said:


> I'm agree with you, gowind not so much advantage over martadinata class, belharrra will be better, or at least the instanbul class milgem if the price to high


in terms of firepower, gowind, bellhara and PKR isnt so different though. why dont we just stick with PKR ?


----------



## san.geuk

Alex898 said:


> in terms of firepower, gowind, bellhara and PKR isnt so different though. why dont we just stick with PKR ?



there is some issue about the PKR price, the ToT are not as their expectation, meanwhile belharra much bigger 4k+ ton compare to PKR 2k+ ton and gowind also 2k+ ton, with bigger ship they can sail better in hard seastate condition, in terms of weapons, belharra can accommodate slyver A50 VLS or aster 30 missile meanwhile afaik PKR limited only slyver A35 VLS or limited only for mica missile or mica vls
and don't forget belharra is succesor for formidable/lafayette class


----------



## Alex898

san.geuk said:


> there is some issue about the PKR price, the ToT are not as their expectation, meanwhile belharra much bigger 4k+ ton compare to PKR 2k+ ton and gowind also 2k+ ton, with bigger ship they can sail better in hard seastate condition, in terms of weapons, belharra can accommodate slyver A50 VLS or aster 30 missile meanwhile afaik PKR limited only slyver A35 VLS or limited only for mica missile or mica vls
> and don't forget belharra is succesor for formidable/lafayette class


well, let just go for Iver for all then,


----------



## wahyusurya2020

Alex898 said:


> well, let just go for Iver for all then,



iver has reasonable price just we look the capabilty production on PT.PAL


----------



## NEKONEKO

Cromwell said:


> Credit to Lembaga Keris
> 
> Webinar June 5th, 2020
> 
> View attachment 662747



Acquisition of frigate and corvette, Iver and PKR is considered frigate thus new mystery corvette will be chosen. 

Acquisition of submarine ( missile and torpedo) so we will buy submarine that are capable to launch missile.

Acquisition of tactical and strategic missile to defend main islands + choke points, don't know TNI classification, could be cruise missile / ballistic missile , surface to surface / surface to air. 

Underwater detection sistem, so like SOSUS.





What is that thing?


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Raduga said:


> as for my 2 cent of opinion , we should go with intermediate frigate a.k.a the Admiral Ronarc'h , we shall stay away from PKR Gowind pseudo corvette frigate design as for now , a ship with limited capability but a burden on operational and maintenance support cost .


If we looking voor fregate better that we choose belharra,ud didaftarin jg ke dirjen hki desain nya.. 
For corvette why not give it to local shipyard


----------



## mejikuhibiu

NEKONEKO said:


> Acquisition of frigate and corvette, Iver and PKR is considered frigate thus new mystery corvette will be chosen.
> 
> Acquisition of submarine ( missile and torpedo) so we will buy submarine that are capable to launch missile.
> 
> Acquisition of tactical and strategic missile to defend main islands + choke points, don't know TNI classification, could be cruise missile / ballistic missile , surface to surface / surface to air.
> 
> Underwater detection sistem, so like SOSUS.
> 
> View attachment 663252
> 
> What is that thing?


Tactical /strategiv missile.. i think it will be merad sam system.


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> as for my 2 cent of opinion , we should go with intermediate frigate a.k.a the Admiral Ronarc'h , we shall stay away from PKR Gowind pseudo corvette frigate design as for now , a ship with limited capability but a burden on operational and maintenance support cost .


Don't get me wrong, it's better for navy to get this kind of ship instead of second used ship such bremen or u206. Anything except second hand ship is good for me


----------



## Raduga

Alex898 said:


> in terms of firepower, gowind, bellhara and PKR isnt so different though. why dont we just stick with PKR ?


belharra can afford up to 32x SYLVER VLS not mentioning the new Sea Fire 500 AESA radar dubbed as smartphone of radar they'd use have an air surveillance range over 500km compared to smart-s mk2 .


----------



## Raduga

wahyusurya2020 said:


> iver has reasonable price just we look the capabilty production on PT.PAL


we really need a new drydock / assembly dock capacity that can afford to build and assemble more than 1 iver huitfeldt hull at the same time , i agree if the iver should be the backbone for our heavy frigate fleet .

the previous WEB UI automatically will merge your comment if you already have one on top , they'd just seperate it now ...........


----------



## Kansel

san.geuk said:


> I'm agree with you, gowind not so much advantage over martadinata class, belharrra will be better, or at least the instanbul class milgem if the price to high


I mean, DCNS actually offered us belharra design instead of gowind tho

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> the previous WEB UI automatically will merge your comment if you already have one on top , they'd just seperate it now ..........


Nah its already implemented even before the new UI come.
The old design will merge two post from the same member that post it in a short period of 5 mins or so, then just recently it won't merge it and now we have this new UI.

Now member that active viewing the thread is not visible, feels lonely man.

But I like the way we edit post is more convenient.


----------



## Azull

Kansel said:


> I mean, DCNS actually offered us belharra design instead of gowind tho


Really? Thats a serious contender for the Sigma 10514 then?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> I mean, DCNS actually offered us belharra design instead of gowind tho


do they offered it as part of 30$ billion soft loan ?


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Gundala said:


> The main issue for F-35 is its range capability, she needs tanker to operate long distance mission. Remember most of the time the mission path is not a direct line but pretty much have to zig-zag to avoid detection from ground sites. In this case US have Stingray
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_MQ-25_Stingray
> 
> Idk if Aussie have it but if they dont its going to be tough for a tanker to support her since tanker can be seen clearly in radar. And we also have Kupang which will be filled with future Viper to balance the power.
> 
> I think we are on the right path in building formidable IADS, it might be in a turtle speed but at least we are in the right track. Filling the defence with SHORAD first, then MERAD (NASAMS). Once the network centric has been build we can move on to HIMAD and so on.
> 
> In this peace era what AU think they need with all those kekurangan is having interceptor/air supperiority fighter to fastly go to the target and identify it. Like I said before, lacking air def system can be covered by having more fighters to build acceptable layer of air def area. Thats why Sukhoi is still needed to fill this gap whether we like it or not until the new replacement come. (I still remember how our pilots "complain" about sukro not so ergonomic seat when sukro first batch came, and how our technician able to replace the seat with F5E seat to give more comfort for our pilot  )



Nice one👍

Yes, I heard similar argument before from people who support the procurement of SU-35. To counter 5th gen fighter our best option now is Sukhoi.


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Chestnut said:


> You do realize we have more concrete military cooperation agreements with the United States and her MNNA allies such as Australia and Singapore compared to that of China and Russia, right? The TNI has historically been aligned rather closely to their Western counterparts irrespective of the civilian government's policy toward the West (thanks to Suharto).
> 
> We are non-alligned only by name. You don't need an official declaration from MenLu to see that. And that's not fanboyism, really just stop and look at who has been around doing major exercises and doing AFB/Naval base visits.
> 
> If anything, politically we're Sweden. Officially we're "Neutral" but push comes to shove we know which orbit we're going to run to.



Can you not thinking about China for just a second? I told you I hate China as much as you do. 

Sweden? Really? Dude, have the U.S. or Europe ever punished them with military embargo? 

Thanks to Suharto, huh? It's really convenient that right at the end of his reign, after saying yes to them for decades, they eventually showed us how they really see us by embargoing us 🙂



Gen3115 said:


> Indonesia's prospect of operating F-35's already dates back to 2008, getting F-16V's/operating latest F-16's is preliminary step to operating F-35's. Most of the F-35 operators are currently part of the JSF program or are already operating the latest F-16's.
> View attachment 663231



If by "latest F-16s" means it's our F-16D (our F-16D is the same as Singapore one's, right?), then I'm okay with this. 

but If that means we have to buy 3 squadrons of F-16V first, then I'd have a 2nd thought.



Gen3115 said:


> In 2019 we've had more exercises with the US than most countries in the region other than the Philippines, Australia and Japan, we even had more military exercises with the US than that of Singapore who people perceive as a US ally even though officially they're not.
> View attachment 663227



I don't mind bartering. Let them have our military exercise and let us have their arsenal😁


----------



## umigami

¿Por qué? said:


> *Can you not thinking about China for just a second?* I told you I hate China as much as you do.
> 
> Sweden? Really? Dude, have the U.S. or Europe ever punished them with military embargo?
> 
> Thanks to Suharto, huh? It's really convenient that right at the end of his reign, after saying yes to them for decades, *they eventually showed us how they really see us by embargoing us* 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> If by "latest F-16s" means it's our F-16D (our F-16D is the same as Singapore one's, right?), then I'm okay with this.
> 
> but If that means we have to buy 3 squadrons of F-16V first, then I'd have a 2nd thought.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind bartering. Let them have our military exercise and let us have their arsenal😁


Why? They are our biggest threat.
Don't do something stupid like Santa Cruz then!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Gundala said:


> The main issue for F-35 is its range capability, she needs tanker to operate long distance mission. Remember most of the time the mission path is not a direct line but pretty much have to zig-zag to avoid detection from ground sites. In this case US have Stingray
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_MQ-25_Stingray
> 
> Idk if Aussie have it but if they dont its going to be tough for a tanker to support her since tanker can be seen clearly in radar. And we also have Kupang which will be filled with future Viper to balance the power.
> 
> I think we are on the right path in building formidable IADS, it might be in a turtle speed but at least we are in the right track. Filling the defence with SHORAD first, then MERAD (NASAMS). Once the network centric has been build we can move on to HIMAD and so on.
> 
> In this peace era what AU think they need with all those kekurangan is having interceptor/air supperiority fighter to fastly go to the target and identify it. Like I said before, lacking air def system can be covered by having more fighters to build acceptable layer of air def area. Thats why Sukhoi is still needed to fill this gap whether we like it or not until the new replacement come. (I still remember how our pilots "complain" about sukro not so ergonomic seat when sukro first batch came, and how our technician able to replace the seat with F5E seat to give more comfort for our pilot  )


If US offer Advance Eagle to counter it, how is it?
It can do long range interception plus data link availability and engine commonality with F16v (if they offer f15 with f100 229)


----------



## Gundala

umigami said:


> If US offer Advance Eagle to counter it, how is it?


I would love to have F15EX in our assets, but its simply too rich for our blood right now. Not to mention our AU has more complete set of Russians missiles compare to US one. Let them naturally phase out while we are building our new direction whether its Europe or US.

I still thinking F-16V is the wise choice for us at this moment. By having alot of F-16 we can be relatively secure if we are not getting parts for one reason or the other. IOC & FOC wont be hard to get as our pilots already familiar with it compare to having F15EX. We need this 2 SKA to cover those hawks that suppouse to be retired somewhere around 2025. The objective should be maintaining current number of fighters.

What we can do after is adding force multiplier to the already existing fighters/assets such as having tanker/EWA/Upgrading existing one/Data linking/missiles etc. This should be right while waiting to see if we can have economic rebound after 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Lasa-X

¿Por qué? said:


> Can you not thinking about China for just a second? I told you I hate China as much as you do.
> 
> Sweden? Really? Dude, have the U.S. or Europe ever punished them with military embargo?
> 
> Thanks to Suharto, huh? It's really convenient that right at the end of his reign, after saying yes to them for decades, they eventually showed us how they really see us by embargoing us 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> If by "latest F-16s" means it's our F-16D (our F-16D is the same as Singapore one's, right?), then I'm okay with this.
> 
> but If that means we have to buy 3 squadrons of F-16V first, then I'd have a 2nd thought.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind bartering. Let them have our military exercise and let us have their arsenal😁


TNI AU F-16D definitely different from more advanced F-16D+ RSAF. 

When TNI AU feels proud of e-MLU F-16A/B (basically block 52 equivalent) fleet later, RSAF will get their upgraded Viper. 

When we get (only God knows when) Viper, they would start to retire their F-16.

No matter how close your relationship with US, you can't pass the major ally non-Nato country like Singapore.

I also agree to have 3 squadrons of Viper if needed. It is not F-35 but right now a good quantity of fighters is needed.


----------



## ¿Por qué?

umigami said:


> Why? They are our biggest threat.



Because we weren't exactly talking about china. We agreed on china, still disagree about regional issue.



umigami said:


> Don't do something stupid like Santa Cruz then!



Oh, so you think their so called "allies" never do something similarly or even much much more "stupid" than what we did? How naive. 



Gundala said:


> I would love to have F15EX in our assets, but its simply too rich for our blood right now. Not to mention our AU has more complete set of Russians missiles compare to US one. Let them naturally phase out while we are building our new direction whether its Europe or US.
> 
> I still thinking F-16V is the wise choice for us at this moment. By having alot of F-16 we can be relatively secure if we are not getting parts for one reason or the other. IOC & FOC wont be hard to get as our pilots already familiar with it compare to having F15EX. We need this 2 SKA to cover those hawks that suppouse to be retired somewhere around 2025. The objective should be maintaining current number of fighters.
> 
> What we can do after is adding force multiplier to the already existing fighters/assets such as having tanker/EWA/Upgrading existing one/Data linking/missiles etc. This should be right while waiting to see if we can have economic rebound after 2021.



I'm not sure about the price, but in terms of capability, are you sure preferring F-16V than Rafale? 

First, there are better U.S. made fighter in our region. 
Second, even China has all complete collection of F-16 A/V (cmiiw). Pretty sure they don't have Rafale.
Third, in case we need to counter 5th gen fighter, don't you think Rafale gives us better chance? 



Lasa-X said:


> No matter how close your relationship with US, you can't pass the major ally non-Nato country like Singapore.



Yes!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Lasa-X said:


> TNI AU F-16D definitely different from more advanced F-16D+ RSAF.
> 
> When TNI AU feels proud of e-MLU F-16A/B (basically block 52 equivalent) fleet later, RSAF will get their upgraded Viper.
> 
> When we get (only God knows when) Viper, they would start to retire their F-16.
> 
> No matter how close your relationship with US, you can't pass the major ally non-Nato country like Singapore.
> 
> I also agree to have 3 squadrons of Viper if needed. It is not F-35 but right now a good quantity of fighters is needed.



Singapore is not part of Major Non NATO Ally countries, their standing is the same with us. It just Singapore government is quite stable and more trustworthy for long term defense partner program and cooperation with US. That's why i am always stretched, actually F-15 is not a problem to get at, it just we are not willing to splurge more money to get them and politically many will be disturbed if Indonesia chose US made arms through FMS scheme as their pocket money distribution will be affected severely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

¿Por qué? said:


> Because we weren't exactly talking about china. We agreed on china, still disagree about regional issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you think their so called "allies" never do something similarly or even much much more "stupid" than what we did? How naive.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about the price, but in terms of capability, are you sure preferring F-16V than Rafale?
> 
> First, there are better U.S. made fighter in our region.
> Second, even China has all complete collection of F-16 A/V (cmiiw). Pretty sure they don't have Rafale.
> Third, in case we need to counter 5th gen fighter, don't you think Rafale gives us better chance?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!


Example?


----------



## Chestnut

¿Por qué? said:


> Nice one👍
> 
> Yes, I heard similar argument before from people who support the procurement of SU-35. To counter 5th gen fighter our best option now is Sukhoi.


How so? The Su-35 shares almost no commonality with our current Flanker fleet. Exactly explain how it is the best option. Also, you have never replied to my question of how having US-built jet aircraft is a "problem" in your view. Please explain that as well.



¿Por qué? said:


> Can you not thinking about China for just a second? I told you I hate China as much as you do.


And why is that? our most pressing security concern right now is an encroaching PLAN/PLAAF, however judging from your previous post, you are more concerned over the USAF, RAAF, and RSAF even though multiple members have shown you otherwise why we should not be concerned over them. Please explain why we should be concerned over China over our direct neighbours.



¿Por qué? said:


> Sweden? Really? Dude, have the U.S. or Europe ever punished them with military embargo?


So you're essentially saying that it was okay that the Indonesian government stepped out of line and silenced foreign journalists by murdering them. Because let's be real, that was the tipping point. The Clinton administration didn't really care about our policies in East Timor as they were more concerned about keeping us as a close ally. It was the fact that the TNI murdered foreign journalists that threw them past the point of foreign understanding from an Indonesian point of view.



¿Por qué? said:


> Thanks to Suharto, huh? It's really convenient that right at the end of his reign, after saying yes to them for decades, they eventually showed us how they really see us by embargoing us 🙂


And by the end of the embargo, the US offered to have us be a part of the F-35 Joint Strike Fighter program if we purchased the F-16 Block 52+, funny how realpolitik works? @Gen3115 and @Nike can tell you more about that.




¿Por qué? said:


> Because we weren't exactly talking about china. We agreed on china, still disagree about regional issue.


Because several members have shown you that there is no "regional issue". Indonesia is allies of interest and convenience with the US, Australia, and Singapore and has many military cooperations and agreements with its neighbours to show for it.



¿Por qué? said:


> Oh, so you think their so called "allies" never do something similarly or even much much more "stupid" than what we did? How naive.


Considering what the Indonesian Government did in terms of public relations with their neighbours and allies, the Indonesian government really shot itself in the foot with that one. We can both agree that it is not the ideal representation that we want.



¿Por qué? said:


> I'm not sure about the price, but in terms of capability, are you sure preferring F-16V than Rafale?


Yes, because commonality and standardization mean a lot in modern warfighting. Amateurs talk strategy, professionals talk logistics.



¿Por qué? said:


> First, there are better U.S. made fighter in our region.
> Second, even China has all complete collection of F-16 A/V (cmiiw). Pretty sure they don't have Rafale.
> Third, in case we need to counter 5th gen fighter, don't you think Rafale gives us better chance?


Having the F-16V would allow us to have better F-16's than Thailand and give us a similar capability to Singapore. Also, what source do you have that China as you said *"has all complete collection of F-16 A/V*", I would like to see it.

Also, like or not the AN/APG-83 SABR AESA radar is about a few years newer than the RBE2-AA radar. Exactly in your view how is it that the F-16V 's avionics is inferior to the Rafale even though, practicality in mind, the F-16V is a very recent upgrade program that beats the Rafale upgrades by a few years in age.



Lasa-X said:


> No matter how close your relationship with US, you can't pass the major ally non-Nato country like Singapore.


Singapore is not an MNNA, the only reason they have access to quality US stuff is because of money and Malaysia's (specifically Mahathir and his Mahathirisms) belligerence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Gundala said:


> I would love to have F15EX in our assets


Personally, I actually don't doubt that the US would be willing to give us a good deal through Foreign Military Financing. It's less sensitive than the F-35 and considering the Flankers have been a known maintenance burden within the AU, I can see Prabowo being able to finesse his way into getting a good deal. Much like how the MV-22's were offered with partial US financing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

more so, the European commissioner lobby is quite strong here, very strong indeed. That's why US made arms (through FMS, DCS or even literally free of charge EDA) is very difficult to get the green light here as the pocket money from those "consultation fees" is nothing to be scoff at, and European arms dealer is well known to be generous for their "consultation fees" and that's killing me literally to open and break their monopoly. You should know why we must taking Belgium M109 and M113 and paid quite a money for the companies and their consultation even though we got offer for US EDA for the exact same thing even with literally better condition.


----------



## umigami

@Jatosint may I post your twit here?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297536597936574465
You know what saudara serumpun ku tersayang, our TNI now isn't the same with TNI 15 years ago!


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> @Jatosint may I post your twit here?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297536597936574465
> You know what saudara serumpun ku tersayang, our TNI now isn't the same with TNI 15 years ago!



even most of our frontliner troops had their rifle attached with optical sights and wearing adequate body vest and using local made APC. Meanwhile most of Malaysian Nuri Helicopter and Mig 29 already become history, and Indonesia just completing the MLU of F-16 fleets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

^^
All of area at Ambalat Block legally should be ours (legally consequence after we won our claim of Sipadan and Ligitan at ICJ)

Please note that we have also advised Indonesia to take this outstanding issue of Ambalat Block to ICJ because we are highly confidence to win this case there ... but Indonesia still decline our "offer" for final and permanent solution through ICJ ....

https://www.icj-cij.org/en/case/102/summaries


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> ^^
> All of area at Ambalat Block legally should be ours (legally consequence after we won our claim of Sipadan and Ligitan at ICJ)
> 
> Please note that we have also advised Indonesia to take this outstanding issue of Ambalat Block to ICJ because we are highly confidence to win this case there ... but Indonesia still decline our "offer" for final and permanent solution through ICJ ....
> 
> https://www.icj-cij.org/en/case/102/summaries



Lol yeah offer. What can you do if we dont feel like parlaying?


----------



## Gen3115

¿Por qué? said:


> If by "latest F-16s" means it's our F-16D (our F-16D is the same as Singapore one's, right?), then I'm okay with this.
> 
> but If that means we have to buy 3 squadrons of F-16V first, then I'd have a 2nd thought.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind bartering. Let them have our military exercise and let us have their arsenal😁



You need the F-16V's for the learning curve, the TNI-AU has only operated 4th gen jets like Su-27/30 and F-16C/D, going to straight to the F-35 is a huge technological leap that the TNI-AU is not ready for. The F-16V as a 4.5 gen fighter provides a stepping stone for the TNI-AU to operate 5th gens since the F-16V has the AESA radar derivative from the F-35 and the latest EW and avionic suites the TNI-AU can gain experience from. We cannot repeat the 1960's era readiness when the AURI had hundreds of MiG's but only 1/3 were ready because AURI personnel weren't given the time to gain the knowledge to operate supersonic jets since before that they only maintained piston-engine planes.

If you look at current and future F-35 operators, they all are either part of the JSF program or have operated the latest F-16's because they are technologically ready for it from their experience in operating latest F-16's and F/A-18's or other 4.5 gen fighters or are either part of the JSF program. The requirement to have latest F-16's first is not a political requirement, its a technological one. Question yourself first, if the TNI-AU was to get F-35's now or any other 5th gen jet, is the infrastructure to support them ready? have you been to a TNI-AU base and see their facilities? is the TNI-AU ready to maintain planes that require extensive maintenance on their radar coating? is the TNI-AU able to maintain the latest AESA radars? and many other implications with 5th gen jets you can think of. 

Again, the TNI-AU as an F-16 operator makes them inevitable to become an F-35 operator since its the natural upgrade path, but that doesn't mean we should get them immediately now considering the TNI-AU still requires the experience. Plus the F-16V isn't to be underestimated and it still probably the best option for the TNI-AU based on the fact the TNI-AU has 30 years experience with F-16's, it has the latest AESA radar derived from the F-35's radar, latest EW and avionics suite, safety suites like GCAS and due to its reasonable operational costs and single engine as well engine commonality with other existing platforms it will give the TNI-AU the best airpower generation capabilities compared to another foreign fighter we're going to introduce.


----------



## Nike

UMNOPutra said:


> ^^
> All of area at Ambalat Block legally should be ours (legally consequence after we won our claim of Sipadan and Ligitan at ICJ)
> 
> Please note that we have also advised Indonesia to take this outstanding issue of Ambalat Block to ICJ because we are highly confidence to win this case there ... but Indonesia still decline our "offer" for final and permanent solution through ICJ ....
> 
> https://www.icj-cij.org/en/case/102/summaries



how about Malaysia attack Indonesia first, we should take such offer much generously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ¿Por qué?

umigami said:


> Example?





Chestnut said:


> So you're essentially saying that it was okay that the Indonesian government stepped out of line and silenced foreign journalists by murdering them. Because let's be real, that was the tipping point. The Clinton administration didn't really care about our policies in East Timor as they were more concerned about keeping us as a close ally. It was the fact that the TNI murdered foreign journalists that threw them past the point of foreign understanding from an Indonesian point of view.
> 
> Considering what the Indonesian Government did in terms of public relations with their neighbours and allies, the Indonesian government really shot itself in the foot with that one. We can both agree that it is not the ideal representation that we want.



So you never heard any news, for God knows how many decades, regarding the Israeli forces killing journalist, or civilian, or........ children? 

Any embargo? 

We did the mistake here, and accepted the punishment. How come they did a lot worse and nothing happened?

Or maybe you are trying to say that killing civilians are immoral here, but it's completely okay elsewhere as long as it's done by their so called close "allies"?

Is this the norm to be "aligned with them"? If so then I'm not fond of it to say the least. 



Chestnut said:


> And why is that? our most pressing security concern right now is an encroaching PLAN/PLAAF, however judging from your previous post, you are more concerned over the USAF, RAAF, and RSAF even though multiple members have shown you otherwise why we should not be concerned over them. Please explain why we should be concerned over China over our direct neighbours.
> 
> Because several members have shown you that there is no "regional issue". Indonesia is allies of interest and convenience with the US, Australia, and Singapore and has many military cooperations and agreements with its neighbours to show for it.



I told you already, the most ideal solution for china problem is "to blow them to pieces and wiped them off the world map".

Do you really think it'll be us who do it? 

Do you think it'll be our F-16 who do it? Or perhaps our Sukhoi?

Really?

Dude, the most that we can contribute is exactly what you guys were talking about several pages above, providing area for refueling for the big guns. 

Our air forces hold not so much relevance with china problem.

It's strange that you're optimistic as hell for us to get all the U.S. support but totally pessimistic in the U.S. chance to destroy China. 

I'm the opposite. I believe 100% that even with just their Pacific fleet, they can beat china. Never mind with full QUAD support plus UK. 

And after they got rid of china problem, what do we have left? Obviously our usual business, means our regional challenge. 

Not difficult to grasp. 



Chestnut said:


> How so? The Su-35 shares almost no commonality with our current Flanker fleet. Exactly explain how it is the best option. Also, you have never replied to my question of how having US-built jet aircraft is a "problem" in your view. Please explain that as well.
> 
> Yes, because commonality and standardization mean a lot in modern warfighting. Amateurs talk strategy, professionals talk logistics



Dude, the commonality is not the only thing that we should consider. If so then why the heck we wait for so many years, analyzing so many different aircrafts, and then came up with SU-35, and then after CAATSA we (probably) turn our attention to Rafale. 

So you're saying our government is full of amateurs? 

We can build the new infrastructure, albeit with much more investment. We should not be allergic to that. 



Chestnut said:


> And by the end of the embargo, the US offered to have us be a part of the F-35 Joint Strike Fighter program if we purchased the F-16 Block 52+, funny how realpolitik works? @Gen3115 and @Nike can tell you more about that.



Again, if that means we have to buy 3 squadrons of F-16V first before get our hands on F-35 then it's a s**t offer. 

Once we get our hand on F-35, china problem would probably have been resolved, and it'll be Martians who claim not just our EEZ in Natuna, but our fricking patio as well. And I'll probably be the one who say, "I told you to get that S-500!".



Chestnut said:


> Having the F-16V would allow us to have better F-16's than Thailand and give us a similar capability to Singapore. Also, what source do you have that China as you said *"has all complete collection of F-16 A/V*", I would like to see it.
> 
> Also, like or not the AN/APG-83 SABR AESA radar is about a few years newer than the RBE2-AA radar. Exactly in your view how is it that the F-16V 's avionics is inferior to the Rafale even though, practicality in mind, the F-16V is a very recent upgrade program that beats the Rafale upgrades by a few years in age.



I said "better U.S. made fighter", so I was clearly talking about the upcoming F-35.

I said cmiiw because I was sure china got a copy of F-16, build their own (is it J-10 or J-16?) and then develop it further, but I was not sure how it fares against the original F-16. The point remains, F-16 is not something new for them. Different than Rafale. 

Unless they also got a copy of Rafale and already built their version, then I stand corrected.

(note : maybe I'm not really IT/web savvy, but this multi-quote jobs is a pain in the ***)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ¿Por qué?

umigami said:


> @Jatosint may I post your twit here?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297536597936574465
> You know what saudara serumpun ku tersayang, our TNI now isn't the same with TNI 15 years ago!



..... and people say that we DON'T HAVE regional problems🤦‍♀️🤦‍♂️😅


----------



## Kansel

Azull said:


> Really? Thats a serious contender for the Sigma 10514 then?


I still dont know if it's for different procurement or PKR next batch, but they offer us belharra design again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> do they offered it as part of 30$ billion soft loan ?


Kinda, they actually already offered this in 2017 and the first purpose is for our heavy frigate tender (eventho they bring FREMM in the end instead) but our MoD in that time doesn't have any interest on acquiring that.

or should i say most of things that supposed to take contract back in his era?


----------



## Gundala

¿Por qué? said:


> I'm not sure about the price, but in terms of capability, are you sure preferring F-16V than Rafale?


Chestnut already made some points on your thoughts about it which I agree as well. Now pls allow me to add my thoughts. First of all we should see the intended role we have on F16V. For example; if its meant to be a workhorse/patrol duty do we really need double engine? So basically it started from the role intended then goes to tech spec, price, and so on.

I assume you try to compare it with China has specially thier stealth? Not much of points can be taken over that kind of discussions. To counter it we must be looking from larger perspective. Question like are their stealth able to hit Natuna from their closest base (battle range)? Do they need a carrier? Can they be used from carrier? etc. They can have top of the line stealth fighters but if we are out of their range then perhaps the strategy is not buying "stealth killer" fighter, instead we have to make sure they stay out of range. Thats perhaps one of the reason we starting to prioritze on blue water capable ships. But naval ships have to be supported with air coverage. And on this matter heavy fighter with longer range play an important role. So to do this kind of job perhaps Rafale shine more then F16V.

So again its not all about fighter capability, its about the role they are assigned to and how they fit in.



Nike said:


> European arms dealer is well known to be generous for their "consultation fees" and that's killing me literally to open and break their monopoly


Well, still US has the ace cards they could play. We might go Europe on some small to moderate scale, but on a large pot such as 2 ska purchase Im pretty sure US will play all their cards on the table. After all using good cards on small/moderate bet isnt wise right? 

Oh and having wamenhan that literaly way richer then most of vendors surely can balance the scale abit right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Chestnut said:


> So you're essentially saying that it was okay that the Indonesian government stepped out of line and silenced foreign journalists by murdering them. Because let's be real, that was the tipping point. The Clinton administration didn't really care about our policies in East Timor as they were more concerned about keeping us as a close ally. It was the fact that the TNI murdered foreign journalists that threw them past the point of foreign understanding from an Indonesian point of view.



Now.. this is upsetting... and a serious allegation too.. do you have any proof of that...? of murders..? Weren't they killed during combat because they chose to be at the combat zone..? Or were you suggesting they were executed ISIS style by TNI...?? What ? they think being white journalists will make them immune to bullets or something..? Were there even credible witnesses to the event..?


----------



## Gundala

umigami said:


> @Jatosint may I post your twit here?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297536597936574465
> You know what saudara serumpun ku tersayang, our TNI now isn't the same with TNI 15 years ago!


Well Im done being nice to them. Most of you prolly miss it, but if you looking closely at their political leaders speech on how they put Indonesia as inferior nation/race when they comparing the two nations you might get the idea. I just dont get it, their govt even worried when Malaysian people fancy Indonesian artists more then their own. Long long time ago I even heard about how they try to limit how many Indonesian songs can be played in one Radio station per day  

Another "back then" event was how their former PM "bragged" about having scorpene and told us not to worry, the funny party is we didnt even made any statement regarding them having the subs. All my life I never seen Indonesia making a formal statement about our own neighbor defense procurement even if its consider a big purchase, its just not us. 

So I have the tendency to reply "serumpun my ***" whenever I hear/read the word serumpun 
I dont hate the people, I hate their govt policy and how their intention to make their people think that they are Superior Melayu by "down grading" us...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Gundala said:


> Well Im done being nice to them. Most of you prolly miss it, but if you looking closely at their political leaders speech on how they put Indonesia as inferior nation/race when they comparing the two nations you might get the idea. I just dont get it, their govt even worried when Malaysian people fancy Indonesian artists more then their own. Long long time ago I even heard about how they try to limit how many Indonesian songs can be played in one Radio station per day
> 
> Another "back then" event was how their former PM "bragged" about having scorpene and told us not to worry, the funny party is we didnt even made any statement regarding them having the subs. All my life I never seen Indonesia making a formal statement about our own neighbor defense procurement even if its consider a big purchase, its just not us.
> 
> So I have the tendency to reply "serumpun my ***" whenever I hear/read the word serumpun
> I dont hate the people, I hate their govt policy and how their intention to make their people think that they are Superior Melayu by "down grading" us...



Well, if you go to Malaysian forum, many of them criticized the fact that their leaders mentality are somewhat stuck in the 90s thinking that Malaysia is still superior than that of Thailand and Indonesia. Their politicians like to do comparison basically to get their constituents convinced that they have done their job well. But at what cost? Their 2nd quarter economy performance is the worst in ASEAN now. Even worse than Thailand that heavily relied on Tourism.

Malaysia could act gangsta in 90s and early 2000s when Indonesiaand Thailand were still recovering from Asian financial crisis. But now they are in a crisis of their own making.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Gundala said:


> political leaders speech on how they put Indonesia as inferior nation/race when they comparing the two nations


Always has been.

Their grassroots too.


----------



## Alex898

The talk about which fighter we should buy, had been done here too many Times, so im just gonna sum it:
1. F-16v, because commonality, our experience with f16, learning curve towards F35 in the future.
2. Su 35, CAATSA, so don't even think about su 57. Unless you want to lose US, not just their military equipment, but our export too.
3. Rafale or Typhoon, expensive jets, it needs integration process to our existing fleet.
4. F35, yes, but probably in the future. Why ? The Lockheed Martin CEO said so.

I always wonder though, why there's people here that want to make an arm race between Spore, Aussie, and Indonesia ? They always talk about how we should be on par with those 2 country like they are our immediate enemy, well i don't think we'll never win an arm race with those two, and everyone knows why.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Alex898 said:


> The talk about which fighter we should buy, had been done here too many Times, so im just gonna sum it:
> 1. F-16v, because commonality, our experience with f16, learning curve towards F35 in the future.
> 2. Su 35, CAATSA, so don't even think about su 57. Unless you want to lose US, not just their military equipment, but our export too.
> 3. Rafale or Typhoon, expensive jets, it needs integration process to our existing fleet.
> 4. F35, yes, but probably in the future. Why ? The Lockheed Martin CEO said so.
> 
> I always wonder though, why there's people here that want to make an arm race between Spore, Aussie, and Indonesia ? They always talk about how we should be on par with those 2 country like they are our immediate enemy, well i don't think we'll never win an arm race with those two, and everyone knows why.



well, i am one who believe Indonesia should have fire power equal or more larger than those two combined not today but in near future we should do so

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

Nike said:


> well, i am one who believe Indonesia should have fire power equal or more larger than those two combined not today but in near future we should do so


With our economy getting stronger, so did our millitary, and i believe surpassing singapore strength will be surpassed by us are in the near future, with Australia it will take 20 or 30 years, it depends on how we spend our defense budget and how we get rid off the leeches element on our purchasing plan (jangan lagi pembelian alutsista jadi sapi perahan oknum)


----------



## Alex898

Nike said:


> well, i am one who believe Indonesia should have fire power equal or more larger than those two combined not today but in near future we should do so


Well me too, but don't think we can start to do it in near future. The politics in our military aquisition is just ridiculous. and the worse thing is, it has not got any better. On the other hand, looks like Aussie and Spore has this long term plan, which we don't have. Look at how we treat MEF, it changes all the time. One day you want pkr, now its not good enough, you want Iver. When we finish 2 Iver, i believe they Will move to another ship again. 
Besides, these 2 country is our friends, i know how there's a saying that there's no friends in politics, but even when China try to claim our teritory, we still going for diplomatic way.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Alex898 said:


> The talk about which fighter we should buy, had been done here too many Times, so im just gonna sum it:
> 1. F-16v, because commonality, our experience with f16, learning curve towards F35 in the future.
> 2. Su 35, CAATSA, so don't even think about su 57. Unless you want to lose US, not just their military equipment, but our export too.
> 3. Rafale or Typhoon, expensive jets, it needs integration process to our existing fleet.
> 4. F35, yes, but probably in the future. Why ? The Lockheed Martin CEO said so.
> 
> I always wonder though, why there's people here that want to make an arm race between Spore, Aussie, and Indonesia ? They always talk about how we should be on par with those 2 country like they are our immediate enemy, well i don't think we'll never win an arm race with those two, and everyone knows why.


And we will talk about it again later, will be heated again maybe.



Alex898 said:


> Look at how we treat MEF, it changes all the time. One day you want pkr, now its not good enough, you want Iver. *When we finish 2 Iver, i believe they Will move to another ship again.*











YAMEROOOOOOO!!!!!!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Gundala

Alex898 said:


> On the other hand, looks like Aussie and Spore has this long term plan, which we don't have. Look at how we treat MEF, it changes all the time.


Well some changes were made due to threat projection and new requirements. Some change because we found out its "too expensive", and some just for silly reason. Its getting bit better tho.

The way I see it for now we must focus on maintaining our current assets quantity either jets/naval ships. We all know van speijk is going to be retired, hawk is going to be retired so we are playing catch up game. Specially after that SU35 silly drama that also witheld other jets purchase, not to mention the KFX drama that might be put on hold and diwariskan to the next presidency  

2018-2019 there was a global economic slowdown, 2020-2021 is Covid era. The situation is not helping but we have to have the will to push 2 SKA purchase and iver at the end of 2021. 2022-2023 another SKA and 2 more frigates at least. If we fail to follow the timeline we might end up buying stopgap for the rest of 2020'ish


----------



## Lasa-X

nufix said:


> Lol yeah offer. What can you do if we dont feel like parlaying?


Why on earth are you replying him??


----------



## Kansel




----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> View attachment 663496


What is this?


----------



## Lasa-X

umigami said:


> What is this?


From Norway with love hahahah.

Imagine those F-16 enough for 5 squadrons just like that. But will take time to fill SDM sector


----------



## Lasa-X

Lanjutan..


----------



## umigami

Sparepart only?


----------



## Raduga

Lasa-X said:


> From Norway with love hahahah.
> 
> Imagine those F-16 enough for 5 squadrons just like that. But will take time to fill SDM sector


where they going to put that thing anyway , using a hanggar with tent ?


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> where they going to put that thing anyway , using a hanggar with tent ?



Bet if it come to shove they will crammed it in existing squadron, Made it big number squadron


----------



## umigami

How many we will got from them?


----------



## san.geuk

how many from norway? afaik they are older airframe than ours


----------



## Chestnut

Not only older, but used extensively for Baltic Air Policing. Literally 10000 hours on average.


----------



## wahyusurya2020

Alex898 said:


> The talk about which fighter we should buy, had been done here too many Times, so im just gonna sum it:
> 1. F-16v, because commonality, our experience with f16, learning curve towards F35 in the future.
> 2. Su 35, CAATSA, so don't even think about su 57. Unless you want to lose US, not just their military equipment, but our export too.
> 3. Rafale or Typhoon, expensive jets, it needs integration process to our existing fleet.
> 4. F35, yes, but probably in the future. Why ? The Lockheed Martin CEO said so.
> 
> I always wonder though, why there's people here that want to make an arm race between Spore, Aussie, and Indonesia ? They always talk about how we should be on par with those 2 country like they are our immediate enemy, well i don't think we'll never win an arm race with those two, and everyone knows why.



Why we try difrrent way :
1.add more F 16 from second from USA or existing F 16 52ID then we upgrde same like F 16 taiwan with standart block 70
2.upgrade the existing SU 30 MK to SU 30 SM
3.F 18 blok 3 Super hornet,engine the SH blk 3 similiar with KFX
4.F 15 ,we receive offered from USA


----------



## umigami

Got to have some of this capability in the next decade!


----------



## Nike

Son of Zeus greet son of Bima, which is on the way to his last home. Credit to TNI AU twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Nike

You know Museum Dirgantara Jogja is well maintained and quite complete for ASEAN standard


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Son of Zeus greet son of Bima, which is on the way to his last home. Credit to TNI AU twitter
> 
> View attachment 663578
> View attachment 663579
> View attachment 663580
> View attachment 663581
> View attachment 663582




98 hit really hard, I hope 2020 won't hamper our participation in KFX.

But when I think that we want to buy other pricey stuff, gee... the problem is our commitment.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> 98 hit really hard, I hope 2020 won't hamper our participation in KFX.
> 
> But when I think that we want to buy other pricey stuff, gee... the problem is our commitment.




PT DI doesn't have credible business plan and stuff to expand their business and they are not flexible enough. Many deemed N250 is not fit for civillian cargo business at the time, but not one trying or giving option to sell them as dedicated MPA platform for the second thought , as they are using many advance military technology like fly by wire, and their Turboprop engine.


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> PT DI doesn't have credible business plan and stuff to expand their business and they are not flexible enough. Many deemed N250 is not fit for civillian cargo business at the time, but not one trying or giving option to sell them as dedicated MPA platform for the second thought , as they are using many advance military technology like fly by wire, and their Turboprop engine.


That's the thing. Airlines don't want the best, they want something that is cost effective. Habibie is a great engineer and made a good aircraft, however I don't think he understood the airline market that well back then. Had he attempted to market it as a tactical transporter. I would say it would have been more successful and the IMF would not have insisted on dropping the project.


----------



## Whizzack

Kansel said:


> View attachment 663496



Soo.. instead of new Vipers, these old tired Falcons are what we are getting now...? 
F-16 fanboys are probably smiling ear to ear full of happiness now.... 



Raduga said:


> where they going to put that thing anyway , using a hanggar with tent ?



They can just scatter those in various empty military airfields and be used as decoys or something... I bet it will look real good in satellite recon pics..


----------



## Kansel

Whizzack said:


> Soo.. instead of new Vipers, these old tired Falcons are what we are getting now...?
> F-16 fanboys are probably smiling ear to ear full of happiness now....
> 
> 
> 
> They can just scatter those in various empty military airfields and be used as decoys or something... I bet it will look real good in satellite recon pics..


No, instead we will get viper and F16's second hand altogether


----------



## Whizzack

Kansel said:


> No, instead we will get viper and F16's second hand altogether



Really...? Your optimism sure is commendable.. any time estimate of when it might 'actually' happen..?


----------



## Raduga

san.geuk said:


> how many from norway? afaik they are older airframe than ours


the norway falcon is one of the consideration , we still have a possibility to get EDA from US with much more lower flight hours .


----------



## joesatriyono

Kansel said:


> No, instead we will get viper and F16's second hand altogether



so, this is HAWK replacement right?


----------



## initial_d

I don't mind if we get used Norwegian or USAF F-16, the thing is how much do we have to spend money on it, if it's DIRT CHEAP why not, how much the cost of up grading it to Block 60 or if it can to Block 70 Viper and how long will it operational in TNI AU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Whizzack said:


> Really...? Your optimism sure is commendable.. any time estimate of when it might 'actually' happen..?


When? MoD is the one who decides "when", weapon arms procurements is dynamic, you can't decide "when" it might actually happen except from the MoD itself


----------



## Nike

Monch defense one of large defense news outlet in Europe cover Indonesia order of Astros

https://www.monch.com/mpg/news/land/7292-indonesia-receives-more-astros-systems.html#




Established – Independent – Trusted – Since 1956


TOP
*LAND*
*INDONESIA RECEIVES MORE ASTROS SYSTEMS*
A further batch of ASTROS II Mk6 area saturation artillery rocket systems has been delivered to Indonesia: 27 launchers and a significant number of rockets.
Indonesia ordered two batteries (36 vehicles) of the Brazilian ASTROS II system in 2012. These vehicles already equip two rocket artillery battalions and MON understands that the new vehicles are destined for the mixed rocket/tube artillery battalion of the newly formed (2018) 3rd Army Division in Sulawesi and Papua. An alternative rationale, however, is that they may be replacement units for the 1st and 2nd Divisions, since 14 ASTROS systems are now on detached duty protecting Natuna Island.
Since the signature of the original 2012 purchase of 36 units was signed there has been no notification from the MoD for any further orders. However, in February 2019,* Lt Gen Moch Fachrudin, the Army’s Deputy Director of Personnel*, visited Avibras’ factory in São José dos Campos, São Paulo, supposedly to guarantee that a new Indonesian order, for 56 vehicles, would be delivered by the established deadline.
Santiago Rivas and Florencia Lucero Heguy in Buenos Aires for MON





Share





Avibras ASTROS II multiple launch rocket systems being delivered to Indonesia. (Photo: via authors)

DetailsPublished: 03 August 2020









Indonesia Receives More ASTROS Systems


A further batch of ASTROS II Mk6 area saturation artillery rocket systems has been delivered to Indonesia: 27 launchers and a significant number of rockets.Indonesia ordered two batteries (36 vehicles) of the Brazilian ASTROS II system in 2012. These vehicles already equip two rocket artillery b...




www.monch.com





so the new batch of order is 56 instead what we guessed before of around 27 or the likes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

This means Indonesia Army is insisted more on MLRS firepower compared to tube type artillery for their recently modernization


----------



## Whizzack

Kansel said:


> When? MoD is the one who decides "when", weapon arms procurements is dynamic, you can't decide "when" it might actually happen except from the MoD itself



So basically... just like the rest of us commoners... you have no idea either... of when or even if it will happen.. 
I was just curious because you seem so certain of your statement earlier...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

__ https://www.facebook.com/lembagakeris/posts/2924447337663590





For Bung tomo class mid life modernization maybe ???


----------



## Gundala

Kansel said:


> No, instead we will get viper and F16's second hand altogether


I dont like another second hand F16, I dont think used F16 isnt worth upgrading to Viper if we looking at the perspective of LCC. But at least the sound of us getting new Viper is heard again for now. Buckle up, September is around the corner we might see more unconfirmed news that can be worth gossiping


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Monch defense one of large defense news outlet in Europe cover Indonesia order of Astros
> 
> https://www.monch.com/mpg/news/land/7292-indonesia-receives-more-astros-systems.html#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Established – Independent – Trusted – Since 1956
> 
> 
> TOP
> *LAND*
> *INDONESIA RECEIVES MORE ASTROS SYSTEMS*
> A further batch of ASTROS II Mk6 area saturation artillery rocket systems has been delivered to Indonesia: 27 launchers and a significant number of rockets.
> Indonesia ordered two batteries (36 vehicles) of the Brazilian ASTROS II system in 2012. These vehicles already equip two rocket artillery battalions and MON understands that the new vehicles are destined for the mixed rocket/tube artillery battalion of the newly formed (2018) 3rd Army Division in Sulawesi and Papua. An alternative rationale, however, is that they may be replacement units for the 1st and 2nd Divisions, since 14 ASTROS systems are now on detached duty protecting Natuna Island.
> Since the signature of the original 2012 purchase of 36 units was signed there has been no notification from the MoD for any further orders. However, in February 2019,* Lt Gen Moch Fachrudin, the Army’s Deputy Director of Personnel*, visited Avibras’ factory in São José dos Campos, São Paulo, supposedly to guarantee that a new Indonesian order, for 56 vehicles, would be delivered by the established deadline.
> Santiago Rivas and Florencia Lucero Heguy in Buenos Aires for MON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avibras ASTROS II multiple launch rocket systems being delivered to Indonesia. (Photo: via authors)
> 
> DetailsPublished: 03 August 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia Receives More ASTROS Systems
> 
> 
> A further batch of ASTROS II Mk6 area saturation artillery rocket systems has been delivered to Indonesia: 27 launchers and a significant number of rockets.Indonesia ordered two batteries (36 vehicles) of the Brazilian ASTROS II system in 2012. These vehicles already equip two rocket artillery b...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.monch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so the new batch of order is 56 instead what we guessed before of around 27 or the likes.





Nike said:


> This means Indonesia Army is insisted more on MLRS firepower compared to tube type artillery for their recently modernization


I assume the number might have something to do with them wanting to get into the Matador missile program.


----------



## Chestnut

Gundala said:


> I dont like another second hand F16, I dont think used F16 isnt worth upgrading to Viper if we looking at the perspective of LCC. But at least the sound of us getting new Viper is heard again for now. Buckle up, September is around the corner we might see more unconfirmed news that can be worth gossiping


If they do get them it's likely for parts.


----------



## Chestnut

¿Por qué? said:


> So you never heard any news, for God knows how many decades, regarding the Israeli forces killing journalist, or civilian, or........ children?
> 
> Any embargo?
> 
> We did the mistake here, and accepted the punishment. How come they did a lot worse and nothing happened?
> 
> Or maybe you are trying to say that killing civilians are immoral here, but it's completely okay elsewhere as long as it's done by their so called close "allies"?
> 
> Is this the norm to be "aligned with them"? If so then I'm not fond of it to say the least.


Don't go about using whataboutisms as arguments, since you're essentially comparing apples to oranges here. And I'm not going to debate about that since we all know how far off topic that is going to be.




¿Por qué? said:


> I told you already, the most ideal solution for china problem is "to blow them to pieces and wiped them off the world map".
> 
> Do you really think it'll be us who do it?
> 
> Do you think it'll be our F-16 who do it? Or perhaps our Sukhoi?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Dude, the most that we can contribute is exactly what you guys were talking about several pages above, providing area for refueling for the big guns.
> 
> Our air forces hold not so much relevance with china problem.
> 
> It's strange that you're optimistic as hell for us to get all the U.S. support but totally pessimistic in the U.S. chance to destroy China.
> 
> I'm the opposite. I believe 100% that even with just their Pacific fleet, they can beat china. Never mind with full QUAD support plus UK.
> 
> And after they got rid of china problem, what do we have left? Obviously our usual business, means our regional challenge.
> 
> Not difficult to grasp.


At no point have I ever mentioned that I don't believe the US can't do anything. You are the one who is putting words in my mouth.

And our usual business has never been about Singapore or Australia, if so then why is it the most numerous foreign attaches in Australia are people from the TNI? Why is it that we always send our Air Force instructors to instructor school in Singapore (along with the fact that the RSAF regularly helps and improves our own Air Force's playbook). This whole obsession certain Indonesians have over Singapore and Australia reeks of an inferiority complex.

If anything I support a stronger and more well armed TNI, but within the context of regional interoperability and support of each other.



¿Por qué? said:


> Dude, the commonality is not the only thing that we should consider. If so then why the heck we wait for so many years, analyzing so many different aircrafts, and then came up with SU-35, and then after CAATSA we (probably) turn our attention to Rafale.
> 
> So you're saying our government is full of amateurs?
> 
> We can build the new infrastructure, albeit with much more investment. We should not be allergic to that.


If you have read up and talked to a few people on this thread, you would know that the reason the government picked the Su-35 has less to do with capability and more to do with "political" and "financial" reasons. And not good ones either.

Also, why build new infrastructure when you already have a well capable and established existing one? Why are you so adamant about bringing in jets that have a notorious reputation of being maintenance hogs and a financial drain, that the end user also do no want? I get it if you like Russian jets personally, but to force upon those ideals within the context of serious discussion *especially* towards an end user that at the very least is ambivalent and at most against the jets that *you *personally like is just cringe.



¿Por qué? said:


> Again, if that means we have to buy 3 squadrons of F-16V first before get our hands on F-35 then it's a s**t offer.
> 
> Once we get our hand on F-35, china problem would probably have been resolved, and it'll be Martians who claim not just our EEZ in Natuna, but our fricking patio as well. And I'll probably be the one who say, "I told you to get that S-500!".


Again, stop with the whataboutisms, they are not good arguments. We have a real pressing threat right now and you're concerned over a notional threat 15 years from now.

And if you have read what @Gundala have said, IADS is more then just buying the biggest missile. It's about integrating and networking together in order for you to have GBAD's that work in close conjunction with other assets such as fighters, AWACS, AAW vessels, and GCI radars; End goal being having a Cooperative Engagement Capability. This is why *DESPITE *me personally thinking that the Patriot/MEADS is better then the Aster 30, the TNI would have more use, integration, and flexibility by procuring the SAMP/T.

Sure you can have S-500's, but what then? Iraq's KARI IADS has shown what happens when you essentially mix and match your sensors and missiles with French and Russian along with having a non-flexible command structure (sound familiar?). They were taken out relatively quickly by coalition Air Forces despite the coalition planners being very concerned over it during the initial invasion.



¿Por qué? said:


> I said "better U.S. made fighter", so I was clearly talking about the upcoming F-35.
> 
> I said cmiiw because I was sure china got a copy of F-16, build their own (is it J-10 or J-16?) and then develop it further, but I was not sure how it fares against the original F-16. The point remains, F-16 is not something new for them. Different than Rafale.
> 
> Unless they also got a copy of Rafale and already built their version, then I stand corrected.


Again, where is the proof? We have provided proof that the Chinese have essentially cracked the code when it comes to the Su-35. What proof do you have that the Chinese already know how the AN/APG-83 works? Or an AMRAAM C-7/D? That is a very dangerous claim to make. If the Chinese supposedly already extensively studied the F-16, then why does the USAF still intends to make the V fly through 2048 to supplement the F-35?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Lockheed Martin Completes F-16 Durability Testing Milestone


/PRNewswire/ -- Lockheed Martin (NYSE: LMT) completed more than 27,000 hours of simulated flight time on an F-16C Block 50 aircraft and is now analyzing the...




www.prnewswire.com





You guys might be interested in reading through this. 27000 simulated hours onto an air frame and the Viper is still going strong. Putting a 10000 hour air frame through SLEP wouldn't be the worse thing in the world if they do end up getting them for service and not for spares.


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> Lockheed Martin Completes F-16 Durability Testing Milestone
> 
> 
> /PRNewswire/ -- Lockheed Martin (NYSE: LMT) completed more than 27,000 hours of simulated flight time on an F-16C Block 50 aircraft and is now analyzing the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.prnewswire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys might be interested in reading through this. 27000 simulated hours onto an air frame and the Viper is still going strong. Putting a 10000 hour air frame through SLEP wouldn't be the worse thing in the world if they do end up getting them for service and not for spares.



They will be for our own use some for spares


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> JDAM Kit has arrived!
> View attachment 663740
> View attachment 663741
> View attachment 663742
> View attachment 663743
> View attachment 663744
> View attachment 663745
> View attachment 663746
> View attachment 663747
> View attachment 663748
> View attachment 663749
> View attachment 663750
> 
> 
> Source: lembaga kajian pertahanan strategis


such an unexpected trailer/cargo to bring that stuff.


----------



## Var Dracon

Raduga said:


> such an unexpected trailer/cargo to bring that stuff.


Well what do you suggest for transporting that? Military-camo trucks? Just to make it less conspicuous I think.


----------



## Fl0gger

i am very interesting alutsista from japan hope there will be a procurement of japanese stuff other than JAV lol they are now active to sell their item and japanese stuff dont make a downgrade stuff we buy like japanese use in their armed force have some intersting offer from them in desk actualy...


----------



## Cromwell

102 kits in total

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/lembagakeris/posts/2924447337663590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Bung tomo class mid life modernization maybe ???


Bung Tomo Class will undergo MLU which puts them in commonality with PKR 10514 like Smart-S Mk.II radar, TACTICOS CMS, VL MICA, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Bung Tomo Class will undergo MLU which puts them in commonality with PKR 10514 like Smart-S Mk.II radar, TACTICOS CMS, VL MICA, etc.


our navy really love their MICA aren't they




i was expecting they ramped up their missile game into this .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> our navy really love their MICA aren't they
> View attachment 663758
> 
> i was expecting they ramped up their missile game into this .


Our Navy is now oriented to standardisation, since now majority of our naval subsystems provided by Thales & MBDA and so the options are clear.


----------



## umigami

*Surprise! The Chinese Navy Just Transformed This Cargo Ship Into An Instant Helicopter Carrier*




let's do the same for stopgap until PAL's LHD ready?
with this Navy maybe can operate osprey too.


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> Our Navy is now oriented to standardisation, since now majority of our naval subsystems provided by Thales & MBDA and so the options are clear.


but both MICA and CAMM are MBDA pruduct, is it that difficult to switch?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Cromwell said:


> Our Navy is now oriented to standardisation, since now majority of our naval subsystems provided by Thales & MBDA and so the options are clear.


I guess they will snatch the contract to supply the subsystem for our corvette in the future.


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> *Surprise! The Chinese Navy Just Transformed This Cargo Ship Into An Instant Helicopter Carrier*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's do the same for stopgap until PAL's LHD ready?
> with this Navy maybe can operate osprey too.


we already had , the Makassar class derivative is litteraly better than this converted bulk carrier , just produce them en masse like 10 ship or more .


----------



## toke115

Tactical Forces by Paskhas

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

20 mm gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> but both MICA and CAMM are MBDA pruduct, is it that difficult to switch?


Well not really but let's say MBDA France has more interesting aftersales than MBDA UK


----------



## Cromwell

NEKONEKO said:


> I guess they will snatch the contract to supply the subsystem for our corvette in the future.


Now, our market which traditionally being dominated by Thales is challenged by Terma.


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> JDAM Kit has arrived!
> View attachment 663740
> View attachment 663741
> View attachment 663742
> View attachment 663743
> View attachment 663744
> View attachment 663745
> View attachment 663746
> View attachment 663747
> View attachment 663748
> View attachment 663749
> View attachment 663750
> 
> 
> Source: lembaga kajian pertahanan strategis


I hope that they go through with getting Paveway II's after this. I heard some talk here and there about bunker-busting capability so who knows.

Though I hope to all hell that they would finally consider stand-off capability with the JSOW.


----------



## ardezzo

anyone have the details of TNI AL's ships requirements? 
or just links would be enough
I tried to search but only came up with vague descriptions like "we need 220 ships"


----------



## gondes

Tactical uniform variants used by Indonesian Armed Forces.. these only a few..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

TNI AL Luncurkan 2 Kapal Perang Patroli Produksi Dalam Negeri
Selasa, 25 Agustus 2020 | 11:45 WIB
Komentar

Komentar Lihat Foto
Dokumen Puspen Mabes TNI
Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana TNI Yudo Margono bersama Ketua Umum Jalasenastri, Vero Yudo Margono meresmikan peluncuran dua kapal perang jenis Patroli Cepat (PC-40 M), Karotang-872 dan Mata Bongsang-873 guna di galangan PT Karimun Anugrah Sejati, Batam, Kepulauan Riau, Senin (24/8/2020).
Penulis: Achmad Nasrudin Yahya | Editor: Diamanty Meiliana
JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - TNI Angkatan Laut (AL) meluncurkan dua kapal perang jenis Patroli Cepat (PC-40 M), yaitu Karotang-872 dan Mata Bongsang-873, guna memperkuat keamanan wilayah maritim Indonesia.

Peluncuran dua kapal perang tersebut langsung dipimpin oleh Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana TNI Yudo Margono bersama Ketua Umum Jalasenastri, Vero Yudo Margono, di galangan PT Karimun Anugrah Sejati, Batam, Kepulauan Riau, Senin (24/8/2020).

Yudo menuturkan, peluncuran dua kapal perang tersebut diperuntukkan membangun kekuatan keamanan di wilayah perairan.

"Indonesia sebagai negara maritim, kepulauan terbesar di dunia, sudah seharusnya memperkuat kemampuan dalam mengamankan wilayah perairan yang sangat luas," ujar Yudo dalam keterangan tertulis, Selasa (25/8/2020).

Baca juga: HUT Ke-75 RI, Megawati Cerita Pengalaman Tinggal 2 Minggu di Kapal Perang

Yudo menjelaskan, penguatan tersebut juga supaya dapat memberikan jaminan keamanan dan keselamatan pelayaran di seluruh perairan yurisdiksi Indonesia.


Di mana hal itu juga merupakan bentuk tanggung jawab Indonesia sebagai negara kepulauan.

Menurutnya, Indonesia sebagai negara maritim memiliki konsekuensi perlunya penambahan kapal-kapal patroli secara bertahap hingga memenuhi jumlah yang dibutuhkan.

Yudo mengatakan, pembangunan kapal patroli tersebut merupakan bagian integral dari pembanguan kekuatan TNI AL sesuai dengan perencanaan strategis yang telah ada.

"Realisasi pembangunan kemampuan dari pemenuhan kapal patroli ini harus pula ditunjang dengan peningkatan kemampuan dan profesionalitas prajurit pengawaknya sebagai perwujudan dari TNI AL yang profesional, modern, dan tangguh," kata KSAL.

Baca juga: Polemik di Natuna, TNI Enggan Terprovokasi Kapal Patroli China

Adapun kapal PC-40 M memiliki spesifikasi panjang 45,5 meter, lebar 7,9 meter, dan bobot 220 ton.


Home News Nasional
TNI AL Luncurkan 2 Kapal Perang Patroli Produksi Dalam Negeri
Selasa, 25 Agustus 2020 | 11:45 WIB







Komentar (4)
Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana TNI Yudo Margono bersama Ketua Umum Jalasenastri, Vero Yudo Margono meresmikan peluncuran dua kapal perang jenis Patroli Cepat (PC-40 M), Karotang-872 dan Mata Bongsang-873 guna di galangan PT Karimun Anugrah Sejati, Batam, Kepulauan Riau, Senin (24/8/2020). 
Lihat Foto


Penulis: Achmad Nasrudin Yahya | Editor: Diamanty Meiliana
Kapal ini mampu melaju dengan kecepatan maksimal 24 knot, kecepatan jelajah 17 knot, dan kecepatan ekonomis 15 knot, serta memiliki ketahanan (endurance) berlayar selama enam hari.

Kapal perang ini juga dilengkapi dengan dua unit radar dan senjata meriam 30 mm dan akan diawaki 35 prajurit.

Alutsista TNI Angkatan Laut ini merupakan kapal perang produksi dalam negeri yang diproduksi PT Karimun Anugrah Sejati.









TNI AL Luncurkan 2 Kapal Perang Patroli Produksi Dalam Negeri Halaman 2 - Kompas.com


Alutsista TNI Angkatan Laut ini merupakan kapal perang produksi dalam negeri yang diproduksi PT Karimun Anugrah Sejati. Halaman 2




nasional.kompas.com


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> They will be for our own use some for spares


Somebody from DefenceTalk speculated that it could be a more "economical" plan by the AU to get 11 combat ready squadrons.

You can have 3 squadrons of brand new fighters (Whether F-16V's, Eurofighters, or Rafales) along with 3 squadrons of used F-16's either upgraded to the Block 52ID or the V standard on top of the 2 squadrons of F-16 that we already have.

So in the end you would have 5 squadrons of F-16's, 3 squadrons of whatever they pick to replace the F-5, as well as either 1 or 2 LIFT/Light Attack squadrons of T-50/FA-50's, 1 squadron of Super Tucano COIN aircraft, and 1 Squadron of Flankers.

I'd rather have them just buy all new V's but at this point unless they *SUBSTANTIALLY *increase the budget for the Air Force for the next couple of years we can't get picky.


----------



## Raduga

gondes said:


> Tactical uniform variants used by Indonesian Armed Forces.. these only a few..
> View attachment 663817
> View attachment 663818
> View attachment 663819
> View attachment 663820
> View attachment 663821
> View attachment 663822
> View attachment 663823
> View attachment 663824
> View attachment 663825


i encourage our troop to stop using that cringy ghost mask from call of duty .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> i encourage our troop to stop using that cringy ghost mask from call of duty .



You know i am no care, actually much better to cover their face as persec


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> Somebody from DefenceTalk speculated that it could be a more "economical" plan by the AU to get 11 combat ready squadrons.
> 
> You can have 3 squadrons of brand new fighters (Whether F-16V's, Eurofighters, or Rafales) along with 3 squadrons of used F-16's either upgraded to the Block 52ID or the V standard on top of the 2 squadrons of F-16 that we already have.
> 
> So in the end you would have 5 squadrons of F-16's, 3 squadrons of whatever they pick to replace the F-5, as well as either 1 or 2 LIFT/Light Attack squadrons of T-50/FA-50's, 1 squadron of Super Tucano COIN aircraft, and 1 Squadron of Flankers.
> 
> I'd rather have them just buy all new V's but at this point unless they *SUBSTANTIALLY *increase the budget for the Air Force for the next couple of years we can't get picky.


I'd prefer US EDA F-16s especially those Block 25 & 32 in 309th Maintenance Service instead of Ex RNoAF F-16s, they are too worn out and most are old airframes ( they were delievered between late 70s to mid 80s ), as rumour says we are keen to get 24 brand new F-16 Block 72 V ( not 32 like medias said ) & US will grant us another EDA on their boneyard F-16s, provided the contract on 24 brand new units made official & inked in DSCA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

Raduga said:


> i encourage our troop to stop using that cringy ghost mask from call of duty .


Ay man...Operator as f*ck


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> Somebody from DefenceTalk speculated that it could be a more "economical" plan by the AU to get 11 combat ready squadrons.
> 
> You can have 3 squadrons of brand new fighters (Whether F-16V's, Eurofighters, or Rafales) along with 3 squadrons of used F-16's either upgraded to the Block 52ID or the V standard on top of the 2 squadrons of F-16 that we already have.
> 
> So in the end you would have 5 squadrons of F-16's, 3 squadrons of whatever they pick to replace the F-5, as well as either 1 or 2 LIFT/Light Attack squadrons of T-50/FA-50's, 1 squadron of Super Tucano COIN aircraft, and 1 Squadron of Flankers.
> 
> I'd rather have them just buy all new V's but at this point unless they *SUBSTANTIALLY *increase the budget for the Air Force for the next couple of years we can't get picky.



They got 44 F16A and 9 F16B and already got in hand 15 F35, and they had secured funded for 40 units and waiting for delivery. This will Made their F 16 actually available soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Cromwell said:


> I'd prefer US EDA F-16s especially those Block 25 & 32 in 309th Maintenance Service instead of Ex RNoAF F-16s, they are too worn out and most are old airframes ( they were delievered between late 70s to mid 80s ), as rumour says we are keen to get 24 brand new F-16 Block 72 V ( not 32 like medias said ) & US will grant us another EDA on their boneyard F-16s, provided the contract on 24 brand new units made official & inked in DSCA


Oh don't get me wrong, I would much rather they get new Vipers on top of EDA F-16's upgraded to the V standard. At the very least they would have substantially lower hours.


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, I would much rather they get new Vipers on top of EDA F-16's upgraded to the V standard. At the very least they would have substantially lower hours.


Oh well if things were ideal, i also wish we get whole brand new F-16V but rumour speaks we're getting only 24 brand new F-16V ( 2 squadrons each gets 12 units ) while that number is far from being ideal, more or less to catch quantity, we pursue extra units from EDA, some for active service and some for spare parts.


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> You know i am no care, actually much better to cover their face as persec


Using gas mask maybe look cool amd safety (yeah absolutely for NBC and pandemic ehhhe)

Gas mask is only distributed to nubuka personnel right? Ordinary soldier didint get it. Hope army (first and maybe the elite one like kostrad) get gas mask for personal equipment


----------



## Chestnut

Dude, if you ever had to run around in full PPE gear + gas mask, trust me you would much rather die choking on a nerve agent.


----------



## initial_d

Cromwell said:


> Oh well if things were ideal, i also wish we get whole brand new F-16V but rumour speaks we're getting only 24 brand new F-16V ( 2 squadrons each gets 12 units ) while that number is far from being ideal, more or less to catch quantity, we pursue extra units from EDA, some for active service and some for spare parts.


How many quantity used one that we're talking here, is it from Norway or USAF EDA, 24 brand new F-16v + 56 Norway F-16A/B with dirt cheap price sound good to me,
or 24 Brand new F-16v from factory + 36 used EDA as Bonuses for free (can we have free EDA from buying brand new Viper!!??)


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> Oh well if things were ideal, i also wish we get whole brand new F-16V but rumour speaks we're getting only 24 brand new F-16V ( 2 squadrons each gets 12 units ) while that number is far from being ideal, more or less to catch quantity, we pursue extra units from EDA, some for active service and some for spare parts.


Love how the numbers keep decreasing everytime from 48->32->24


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> They got 44 F16A and 9 F16B and already got in hand 15 F35, and they had secured funded for 40 units and waiting for delivery. This will Made their F 16 actually available soon


Wait what?? Whos "they" are you talking about? 

Talking about 3 SKA brand new plus additional 3 SKA pre-loved....hmmm, here is my take

Im putting economic aside and try to look it from airframe avaiablility stand point. Im sure our AU dont want their fighter got reduced due to jet retirement right? We know that hawk going to enter their "Masa Persiapan Pensiun" somewhere around 2025ish. AFAIK from reading some news ( I dont remember where), assuming we place the order after Taiwan that would put the first delivery date in 2027. F-35 avaiable delivery is after 2028 unless the ex Turkeys that US bought be made avaiable to us.

Now the push for used airframe is needed to get the numbers stay up while waiting for the brand new fighter (whatever that is) avaiable to us. On this case used F-16 is the right choice. So the rumours of us getting used fighters does make sense strategically and in-line from ORBAT stand point.

There is this one obstacle to think of, that is KFX, budgetary wise and fighter procurement planning wise (type of airframe). So in my mind whatever this brand new fighters we going to get will determine or at least can give us clue on the continuation of the progam. 

There are alot going on right now, the need for Heavy one and light one are one of the issue. Rafale and Eurofighter (so is KFX btw) are somewhere in the middle of it. If they can give a fast delivery time (before the hawk retired) then the chance for them to be choosen is pretty strong. Now its up to the AU whether to stay on the current path of having Heavy/Light or they can do the middle one strategically. Should be interesting to see how its going to come out...

If the word "they" in Nike comments means us then the KFX might still be alive and meant to replace Sukro after 2030.


----------



## umigami

Gundala said:


> Wait what?? Whos *"they"* are you talking about?
> 
> Talking about 3 SKA brand new plus additional 3 SKA pre-loved....hmmm, here is my take
> 
> Im putting economic aside and try to look it from airframe avaiablility stand point. Im sure our AU dont want their fighter got reduced due to jet retirement right? We know that hawk going to enter their "Masa Persiapan Pensiun" somewhere around 2025ish. AFAIK from reading some news ( I dont remember where), assuming we place the order after Taiwan that would put the first delivery date in 2027. F-35 avaiable delivery is after 2028 unless the ex Turkeys that US bought be made avaiable to us.
> 
> Now the push for used airframe is needed to get the numbers stay up while waiting for the brand new fighter (whatever that is) avaiable to us. On this case used F-16 is the right choice. So the rumours of us getting used fighters does make sense strategically and in-line from ORBAT stand point.
> 
> There is this one obstacle to think of, that is KFX, budgetary wise and fighter procurement planning wise (type of airframe). So in my mind whatever this brand new fighters we going to get will determine or at least can give us clue on the continuation of the progam.
> 
> There are alot going on right now, the need for Heavy one and light one are one of the issue. Rafale and Eurofighter (so is KFX btw) are somewhere in the middle of it. If they can give a fast delivery time (before the hawk retired) then the chance for them to be choosen is pretty strong. Now its up to the AU whether to stay on the current path of having Heavy/Light or they can do the middle one strategically. Should be interesting to see how its going to come out...
> 
> If the word *"they" *in Nike comments means us then the KFX might still be alive and meant to replace Sukro after 2030.


Obviously Norway. 
They have 15 F35 in their inventory now.


----------



## Chestnut

Gundala said:


> Wait what?? Whos "they" are you talking about?
> 
> Talking about 3 SKA brand new plus additional 3 SKA pre-loved....hmmm, here is my take
> 
> Im putting economic aside and try to look it from airframe avaiablility stand point. Im sure our AU dont want their fighter got reduced due to jet retirement right? We know that hawk going to enter their "Masa Persiapan Pensiun" somewhere around 2025ish. AFAIK from reading some news ( I dont remember where), assuming we place the order after Taiwan that would put the first delivery date in 2027. F-35 avaiable delivery is after 2028 unless the ex Turkeys that US bought be made avaiable to us.
> 
> Now the push for used airframe is needed to get the numbers stay up while waiting for the brand new fighter (whatever that is) avaiable to us. On this case used F-16 is the right choice. So the rumours of us getting used fighters does make sense strategically and in-line from ORBAT stand point.
> 
> There is this one obstacle to think of, that is KFX, budgetary wise and fighter procurement planning wise (type of airframe). So in my mind whatever this brand new fighters we going to get will determine or at least can give us clue on the continuation of the progam.
> 
> There are alot going on right now, the need for Heavy one and light one are one of the issue. Rafale and Eurofighter (so is KFX btw) are somewhere in the middle of it. If they can give a fast delivery time (before the hawk retired) then the chance for them to be choosen is pretty strong. Now its up to the AU whether to stay on the current path of having Heavy/Light or they can do the middle one strategically. Should be interesting to see how its going to come out...
> 
> If the word "they" in Nike comments means us then the KFX might still be alive and meant to replace Sukro after 2030.


That's honestly my best guess. If they do plan on continuing with the program then makes more sense to just replace the Flankers with the KFX. If not then we're just going to have this drama even until 6th gens starts coming online in the 2040's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> I'd prefer US EDA F-16s especially those Block 25 & 32 in 309th Maintenance Service instead of Ex RNoAF F-16s, they are too worn out and most are old airframes ( they were delievered between late 70s to mid 80s ), as rumour says we are keen to get 24 brand new F-16 Block 72 V ( not 32 like medias said ) & US will grant us another EDA on their boneyard F-16s, provided the contract on 24 brand new units made official & inked in DSCA





Cromwell said:


> Oh well if things were ideal, i also wish we get whole brand new F-16V but rumour speaks we're getting only 24 brand new F-16V ( 2 squadrons each gets 12 units ) while that number is far from being ideal, more or less to *catch quantity*, we pursue extra units from EDA, some for active service and some for spare parts.


So it's gonna be 24 brand new F16v & 8 EDA that will be upgraded to Viper standard?
(Untuk mengejar jumlah ideal 16 unit dalam 1 skadron)

Or more EDA, enough for another 1 new skadron?


----------



## Cromwell

initial_d said:


> How many quantity used one that we're talking here, is it from Norway or USAF EDA, 24 brand new F-16v + 56 Norway F-16A/B with dirt cheap price sound good to me,
> or 24 Brand new F-16v from factory + 36 used EDA as Bonuses for free (can we have free EDA from buying brand new Viper!!??)


They say " at least " 16 units of EDA or retired F-16s, that number can increase though, i also heard some rumours on FA-50, we may take 1 - 2 Squadrons. EDA is for free, all payment we made in Peace Bima Sena II which was worth 750 Millions US$ were for upgrades & logistics not for the aircrafts themself


----------



## Cromwell

Kansel said:


> Love how the numbers keep decreasing everytime from 48->32->24


The thing is we still after them along with retire ones to augment


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> So it's gonna be 24 brand new F16v & 8 EDA that will be upgraded to Viper standard?
> (Untuk mengejar jumlah ideal 16 unit dalam 1 skadron)
> 
> Or more EDA, enough for another 1 new skadron?


" At least " 16 units for retire or EDA F-16s, that number can increase


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> The thing is we still after them along with retire ones to augment



If interim programme can be implemented our Air Force will be a different beast in the region, you are talking about a true 180 fourth generation fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian shipbuilder launches two more PC-40-class patrol vessels
by Ridzwan Rahmat

A model of the PC-40-class patrol vessel, similar to the pair launched by PT Karimum Anugrah Sejati on 24 August 2020. (Janes/Ridzwan Rahmat)
A model of the PC-40-class patrol vessel, similar to the pair launched by PT Karimum Anugrah Sejati on 24 August 2020. (Janes/Ridzwan Rahmat)

Batam-based private shipbuilder, PT Karimun Anugrah Sejati, has launched two more PC-40-class patrol boats for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL).

The vessels, which will be known in service as KRI Karotang (872) and KRI Mata Bongsang (873) once commissioned, were named and launched in the presence of the TNI-AL’s chief, Rear Admiral Yudo Margono, on 24 August at the company’s shipyard on the Riau archipelago island.

Karotang and Mata Bongsang will be the 12th and 13th PC-40-class vessels to be operated by the TNI-AL once they are in service. Besides these two ships, PT Karimum Anugrah Sejati also built the class’s fourth and fifth hulls, which were commissioned in 2017 and are now in service as KRI Torani (860) and KRI Lepu (861) respectively.

The TNI-AL inducted its first batch of three PC-40s, which were manufactured by PT Palindo Marine, in January 2017, and six more vessels were commissioned by the end of 2019. In July 2020, another private shipbuilder, PT Caputra Mitra Sejati, launched the 10th and 11th PC-40-class boats for the TNI-AL.

The class derives its design from the missile-capable KCR-40M fast attack craft that is in service with the TNI-AL, albeit being more lightly armed. The platform has an overall length of 46.5 m, an overall beam of 7.9 m, and a hull draught of 1.7 m. It can accommodate a crew of 35 and can carry one rigid hull inflatable boat (RHIB) at the stern.

Karotang and Mata Bongsang





__





Indonesian shipbuilder launches two more PC-40-class patrol vessels


Batam-based private shipbuilder, PT Karimun Anugrah Sejati, has launched two more PC-40-class patrol boats for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan...



www.janes.com


----------



## kooppyyy

Cromwell said:


> I'd prefer US EDA F-16s especially those Block 25 & 32 in 309th Maintenance Service instead of Ex RNoAF F-16s, they are too worn out and most are old airframes ( they were delievered between late 70s to mid 80s ), as rumour says we are keen to get 24 brand new F-16 Block 72 V ( not 32 like medias said ) & US will grant us another EDA on their boneyard F-16s, provided the contract on 24 brand new units made official & inked in DSCA


I'm a bit caught in two minds on this. On one hand, the birds from the 309th AMARG will have low-hours on their airframe, on the other hand, I feel the RNoAF F-16's is more capable. as unlike our "block 52ID" falcons, the RNoAF block 20 MLUs is probably a lot closer to USAF's block 50 (minus the AN/APG-68) but with higher hours on the airframe. 



Nike said:


> They got 44 F16A and 9 F16B and already got in hand 15 F35, and they had secured funded for 40 units and waiting for delivery. This will Made their F 16 actually available soon


Last I read they plan to keep their F-16 flying at low-rate until 2021



Nike said:


> If interim programme can be implemented our Air Force will be a different beast in the region, you are talking about a true 180 fourth generation fighter


Mouthwatering prospect indeed. Hopefully our human resources able to keep up.


----------



## UMNOPutra

Gundala said:


> Well Im done being nice to them. Most of you prolly miss it, but if you looking closely at their political leaders speech on how they put Indonesia as inferior nation/race when they comparing the two nations you might get the idea. I just dont get it, their govt even worried when Malaysian people fancy Indonesian artists more then their own. Long long time ago I even heard about how they try to limit how many Indonesian songs can be played in one Radio station per day
> 
> Another "back then" event was how their former PM "bragged" about having scorpene and told us not to worry, the funny party is we didnt even made any statement regarding them having the subs. All my life I never seen Indonesia making a formal statement about our own neighbor defense procurement even if its consider a big purchase, its just not us.
> 
> So I have the tendency to reply "serumpun my ***" whenever I hear/read the word serumpun
> I dont hate the people, I hate their govt policy and how their intention to make their people think that they are Superior Melayu by "down grading" us...



Sorry for our late responses for this important issues ..

The concept of "*Saudara Serumpun*" can be explained as follows ... We (Malaysia and Indonesia) are actually "*One Big Family*" because are living in the same archipelago (Malay Archipelago) and we have also similarity (in physical and culture) .. called it "*Bangsa Melayu*"

Ideally.. we should be established "*One Nation*" ......Negara Melayu Nusantara

For us ...The most important implication of the concept of "*Saudara Serumpun*" is ... "*Yours are Ours .. and... Ours are Yours*" .... " Hak MIlik Kamu (semua aspek budaya dan warisan sejarah Indonesia) adalah juga Milik Kami (Malaysia) .. dan .. begitu Juga sebalknya ... Hak Milik Kami (Malaysia) adalah juga Milik Indonesia" ...

So ... Jangan lagi ribot dan begaduh lagi ... We are not Superior ... We did not downgrade you ...We are actually "Equal" with you .... Adek want to (and should be) live peacefully with you (Abang dan Kakak-Kakak kami semua) . ..👍👍👍


----------



## NEKONEKO

Will it be equipped with harpoon? 
Old or new F16.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Will it be equipped with harpoon?
> Old or new F16.



I don't think we need Harpoon , on other hand sourced a more credible air launched AShM like JSM instead


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> " At least " 16 units for retire or EDA F-16s, that number can increase


Those EDA will be transferred as it is or upgraded first?
If upgraded, block 72 or 52 ??


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> If interim programme can be implemented our Air Force will be a different beast in the region, you are talking about a true 180 fourth generation fighter


South China Sea is a hostile hotzone, my colleagues in Foreign Office told me things would degrade from bad to worse in years to come, we need " teeth " to maintain our interests

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

kooppyyy said:


> I'm a bit caught in two minds on this. On one hand, the birds from the 309th AMARG will have low-hours on their airframe, on the other hand, I feel the RNoAF F-16's is more capable. as unlike our "block 52ID" falcons, the RNoAF block 20 MLUs is probably a lot closer to USAF's block 50 (minus the AN/APG-68) but with higher hours on the airframe.
> 
> Last I read they plan to keep their F-16 flying at low-rate until 2021
> 
> Mouthwatering prospect indeed. Hopefully our human resources able to keep up.


They already too worn out, most of the airframes already close to 10,000 hours. Better getting something from 309th, at least newer series with lower flight hours and them have them to eMLU programme


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> Those EDA will be transferred as it is or upgraded first?
> If upgraded, block 72 or 52 ??


More or less closer to Block 52 actually.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Cromwell said:


> South China Sea is a hostile hotzone, my colleagues in Foreign Office told me things would degrade from bad to worse in years to come, we need " teeth " to maintain our interests


We need more than just MEF.

For Australia that is quite far away they are already gearing up, we need to do more than our current pace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kooppyyy

NEKONEKO said:


> We need more than just MEF.
> 
> For Australia that is quite far away they are already gearing up, we need to do more than our current pace.


I agree, tapi tenang, there's an old adage in formil "semua akan indah pada waktunya" wkwkwkw. We need to do this right, step-by-step. and at a pace, we've previously learned the hard way in the '60s if we rushed these kinds of things. Beberapa proyek besar Australia juga lagi jalan di tempat kok. 


Cromwell said:


> They already too worn out, most of the airframes already close to 10,000 hours. Better getting something from 309th, at least newer series with lower flight hours and them have them to eMLU programme


Now, this I can agree with. As long as it's an actual eMLU program, not just refurbishment program ala block 52ID.


----------



## Cromwell

Roadmap of PT.Pindad Products

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 664088
> 
> Roadmap of PT.Pindad Products



Love to see they started to paying attention for Anti armor


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> Love to see they started to paying attention for Anti armor


Anti armor & SHORAD should've been put into priority, if we want to catch missile technology


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> South China Sea is a hostile hotzone, my colleagues in Foreign Office told me things would degrade from bad to worse in years to come, we need " teeth " to maintain our interests


I think so. From 2020-2025 its going to be warm, 2025-2030 will be much hotter. 2030 onward if the region failed to balance their power then its going to get much worst.


Cromwell said:


> More or less closer to Block 52 actually.


Yea I guess its not going to be Viper upgrade. But having 4 SKA of block 52id will be great logistically and operationally as its going to be the workhorse. As for Viper; I would rather buy them brand new because the pace of avionic technology development is running at fast speed as the computer/chip/technology is somewhat in progress of making a break thru. The development of AI / drone have push the "super computer" development even further.

From Life Cycle Cost stand point it would be wise to get a brand new VIper to be ready for future upgrade and let the "pre-loved" 52id block do the ronda duty


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> Anti armor & SHORAD should've been put into priority, if we want to catch missile technology


where's the manpads on the roadmap though , i didn't see one .


----------



## Chestnut

Gundala said:


> From Life Cycle Cost stand point it would be wise to get a brand new VIper to be ready for future upgrade and let the "pre-loved" 52id block do the ronda duty







__





USAF releases M7.2+ upgrade to more than 600 F-16s


The US Air Force (USAF) has released the latest software and hardware upgrade planned for more than 600 of its Lockheed Martin F-16 Fighting Falcon combat aircraft, the service disclosed on 28 April. An OFP M7.2+ standard F-16 undergoing pre-release flight trials. The USAF plans to roll out the



www.janes.com





There is an active USAF program getting lots of international attention that essentially upgrades the planes through Block 60/62 (short of the Singaporean and SK Block 72's). If anything they would offer that as a cheaper alternative to upgrading all refurbished F-16's to Block 72 standard.

From searching online, the M7.2 Tape upgrades apparently consists of:

_Integration of the Northrop Grumman AN/APG-83 active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar_
_Introduction of the latest AIM-120D missile_
_Introduction of AGM-158B Joint Air-To-Surface Standoff Missile Extended Range (JASSM-ER)_
_39 more operational upgrades (more info needed)_
Which leads me to believe that if it is lesser than the full Block 70/72 upgrade, the only things that are missing are confidential components that were derived from the F-35 that are present on the 'V' models. Since I would imagine they would be the most expensive ones taking economy of scale and new technologies into account.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 664088
> 
> Roadmap of PT.Pindad Products


The tracked APC and the amphibious one looks alike but for the later to be able to float they need to make it as light as possible, while the standard APC can be heavier for max protection. Will it be a completely 2 different vehicle that's look alike or its the same design with minor modification.

And gotta mention about Turkey in this discussion, will we go solo? Previously there is news about future cooperation with them regarding tracked APC development, 

Nangkepnya yang dulu bakal kerja sama buat APC dari medium tank, trus yang amfibi itu Zaha.

They call it a tank, I guess they are using the word tank from kbbi. All tracked vehicle is okay to be called a tank here.


----------



## Chestnut

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 664088
> 
> Roadmap of PT.Pindad Products


They should really just relegate small arms production to private companies. They really don't have the capacity to do everything while meeting quotas set by MenHan.


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> I think so. From 2020-2025 its going to be warm, 2025-2030 will be much hotter. 2030 onward if the region failed to balance their power then its going to get much worst.
> 
> Yea I guess its not going to be Viper upgrade. But having 4 SKA of block 52id will be great logistically and operationally as its going to be the workhorse. As for Viper; I would rather buy them brand new because the pace of avionic technology development is running at fast speed as the computer/chip/technology is somewhat in progress of making a break thru. The development of AI / drone have push the "super computer" development even further.
> 
> From Life Cycle Cost stand point it would be wise to get a brand new VIper to be ready for future upgrade and let the "pre-loved" 52id block do the ronda duty


In the end F-16s are gonna be our backbone, combination between eMLU ( more or less Block 52 ) & brand new Block 72 before we enter next phase being F-35 operator

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> where's the manpads on the roadmap though , i didn't see one .


Well there was no which is why i said there should be


----------



## Cromwell

NEKONEKO said:


> The tracked APC and the amphibious one looks alike but for the later to be able to float they need to make it as light as possible, while the standard APC can be heavier for max protection. Will it be a completely 2 different vehicle that's look alike or its the same design with minor modification.
> 
> And gotta mention about Turkey in this discussion, will we go solo? Previously there is news about future cooperation with them regarding tracked APC development,
> 
> Nangkepnya yang dulu bakal kerja sama buat APC dari medium tank, trus yang amfibi itu Zaha.
> 
> They call it a tank, I guess they are using the word tank from kbbi. All tracked vehicle is okay to be called a tank here.


FNSS will pretty much involve in some of these projects


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> They should really just relegate small arms production to private companies. They really don't have the capacity to do everything while meeting quotas set by MenHan.


I thought so, these light arms should've gone to private companies


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> I thought so, these light arms should've gone to private companies


that's what im thinking , give Komodo armament chance to examine SS series , i bet they have far more sophisticated CNC machine to produce gun barrel etc .


----------



## Nike

i am more for PINDAD to divest their Turen small arms production center into another entity and such entity focusing more on small arms and munition production


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> In the end F-16s are gonna be our backbone


I am thinking the same thing, but if we are going to do that we better be sure those F-16 have enough missiles variants to cover its role as backbone such as radar homing missiles, ASM, AShM, etc. For now I only see them having the role of ground support and patrol duty. It would be a waste having F-16V variants without enough missiles variants and proper EW suites. Well lets see what our govt do about it, I hope the reason we pull down the numbers to 24 is because we are planning to add armaments to it.


----------



## umigami

The biggest problem for second hand alutsista procurement is this









Remember, probowo is very likely aiming for 2024 presidential election. Procure second hand alutsista will likely put some stain on him politically. 

I suggest He need to balance it.
If he procure bremen class, make sure Iver (and belhara too maybe) still going.
If he procure EDA f16, make sure to procure Viper (and advance f15 too... maybe... hehehe..) in the mix.


----------



## Nike

WP head ammunition for 105 mm howitzer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Beli 200 Senapan Serbu Buatan Pindad, Menteri Edhy Siap Gelontorkan Rp 7 Miliar
Rabu, 26 Agustus 2020 | 21:02 WIB
Komentar

Komentar Lihat Foto
Pindad
SS2-V4 KAL. 5.56 MM
Penulis: Fika Nurul Ulya | Editor: Erlangga Djumena
JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan Edhy Prabowo berencana menggelontorkan dana Rp 7 miliar untuk memboyong 200 senjata Senapan Serbu 2 (SS2) buatan Pindad.

Senjata SS2 dengan harga sekitar Rp 35 juta/unit sudah dilengkapi dengan izin kepemilikan. Nantinya, senjata bakal diberikan kepada pengawas perikanan di bawah Ditjen PSDKP.

"Sudah realisasinya. Tinggal menunggu senjatanya jadi," kata Edhy di Gedung Mina Bahari IV, KKP, Jakarta, Rabu (26/8/2020).

Baca juga: Pindad Pamerkan Panser Anoa 2 di Indonesia Business and Development

Adapun dana pembelian senjata seluruhnya menggunakan APBN tahun 2020. Pihaknya telah memberikan uang muka sebesar 20 persen kepada perusahaan pelat merah itu.

Bukan hanya senjata, pihaknya tengah mengupayakan menerima kapal pengawas yang dihibahkan oleh negara-negara tetangga. Edhy bilang, beberapa negara seperti Jepang dan AS berniat menghibahkan kapal-kapal layak pakai tersebut.


"Kita mendapat hibah dari Jepang ada 2 kapal. Tapi kita masih ada satu kendala komunikasi di perjanjian. Jadi ada 1 pasal yang harus kita luruskan dulu. Secara prinsip, (komunikasi) sudah sangat maju sekali dengan Jepang," pungkasnya.


Sebelumnya, Edhy sempat menyebut bakal membekali para awak pengawas perikanan Direktorat Jenderal Pengawasan Sumberdaya Kelautan dan Perikanan (PSDKP) dengan 200 pucuk senjata Senapan Serbu 2 (SS2) buatan Pindad.

Pembekalan persenjataan itu dilakukan agar awak pengawas semakin kuat mental dan berani dalam menghadapi para maling ikan yang mencuri sumber daya laut RI.

Edhy juga tengah berdiskusi dengan Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) untuk melengkapi operasi laut dengan Senjata Mesin Berat (SMB).

"Senjata Mesin Berat kita punya, tapi perangkat penembaknya harus organik, artinya harus TNI. Nah ini saya bicarakan dengan Kemenhan," paparnya beberapa waktu lalu.









Beli 200 Senapan Serbu Buatan Pindad, Menteri Edhy Siap Gelontorkan Rp 7 Miliar - Kompas.com


Bukan hanya senjata, Edhy juga tengah mengupayakan menerima kapal pengawas yang dihibahkan oleh negara-negara tetangga.




amp.kompas.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## nufix

Nike said:


> Beli 200 Senapan Serbu Buatan Pindad, Menteri Edhy Siap Gelontorkan Rp 7 Miliar
> Rabu, 26 Agustus 2020 | 21:02 WIB
> Komentar
> 
> Komentar Lihat Foto
> Pindad
> SS2-V4 KAL. 5.56 MM
> Penulis: Fika Nurul Ulya | Editor: Erlangga Djumena
> JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Menteri Kelautan dan Perikanan Edhy Prabowo berencana menggelontorkan dana Rp 7 miliar untuk memboyong 200 senjata Senapan Serbu 2 (SS2) buatan Pindad.
> 
> Senjata SS2 dengan harga sekitar Rp 35 juta/unit sudah dilengkapi dengan izin kepemilikan. Nantinya, senjata bakal diberikan kepada pengawas perikanan di bawah Ditjen PSDKP.
> 
> "Sudah realisasinya. Tinggal menunggu senjatanya jadi," kata Edhy di Gedung Mina Bahari IV, KKP, Jakarta, Rabu (26/8/2020).
> 
> Baca juga: Pindad Pamerkan Panser Anoa 2 di Indonesia Business and Development
> 
> Adapun dana pembelian senjata seluruhnya menggunakan APBN tahun 2020. Pihaknya telah memberikan uang muka sebesar 20 persen kepada perusahaan pelat merah itu.
> 
> Bukan hanya senjata, pihaknya tengah mengupayakan menerima kapal pengawas yang dihibahkan oleh negara-negara tetangga. Edhy bilang, beberapa negara seperti Jepang dan AS berniat menghibahkan kapal-kapal layak pakai tersebut.
> 
> 
> "Kita mendapat hibah dari Jepang ada 2 kapal. Tapi kita masih ada satu kendala komunikasi di perjanjian. Jadi ada 1 pasal yang harus kita luruskan dulu. Secara prinsip, (komunikasi) sudah sangat maju sekali dengan Jepang," pungkasnya.
> 
> 
> Sebelumnya, Edhy sempat menyebut bakal membekali para awak pengawas perikanan Direktorat Jenderal Pengawasan Sumberdaya Kelautan dan Perikanan (PSDKP) dengan 200 pucuk senjata Senapan Serbu 2 (SS2) buatan Pindad.
> 
> Pembekalan persenjataan itu dilakukan agar awak pengawas semakin kuat mental dan berani dalam menghadapi para maling ikan yang mencuri sumber daya laut RI.
> 
> Edhy juga tengah berdiskusi dengan Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan) untuk melengkapi operasi laut dengan Senjata Mesin Berat (SMB).
> 
> "Senjata Mesin Berat kita punya, tapi perangkat penembaknya harus organik, artinya harus TNI. Nah ini saya bicarakan dengan Kemenhan," paparnya beberapa waktu lalu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beli 200 Senapan Serbu Buatan Pindad, Menteri Edhy Siap Gelontorkan Rp 7 Miliar - Kompas.com
> 
> 
> Bukan hanya senjata, Edhy juga tengah mengupayakan menerima kapal pengawas yang dihibahkan oleh negara-negara tetangga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.kompas.com



That is over USD 2000 per unit which would put ss2 in the price range of HK416 in the US and Europe... For that price, the ss2 better come with scopes or other stuff.


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> That is over USD 2000 per unit which would put ss2 in the price range of HK416 in the US and Europe... For that price, the ss2 better come with scopes or other stuff.



I bet the most expensive tag is for license permit as KKP is civil department


----------



## Ruhnama

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 664088
> 
> Roadmap of PT.Pindad Products


Amphibious medium tank? The picture is kaplan 20


----------



## wahyusurya2020

" Senjata SS2 dengan harga sekitar Rp 35 juta/unit sudah dilengkapi dengan izin kepemilikan "
ijinnya yang mahal SS 2 6-7 jt utk TNI & mengapa tdk melirik Komodo rilfe ya dgn harga yang sama?


----------



## Nike

wahyusurya2020 said:


> " Senjata SS2 dengan harga sekitar Rp 35 juta/unit sudah dilengkapi dengan izin kepemilikan "
> ijinnya yang mahal SS 2 6-7 jt utk TNI & mengapa tdk melirik Komodo rilfe ya dgn harga yang sama?



Sama aja jadi mahal, itu kan izin kepemilikan institusi dan penggunaannya yang bikin mahal, bukan barangnya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

KPK Periksa 3 Pensiunan TNI AD, Usut Aliran Dana Terkait Kasus PT DI
Kamis, 27 Agustus 2020 | 10:43 WIB
Komentar

Komentar Lihat Foto
KOMPAS.com/Ardito Ramadhan D
Plt Juru Bicara KPK Ali Fikri di Gedung Merah Putih KPK, Rabu (19/2/2020).
Penulis: Ardito Ramadhan | Editor: Icha Rastika
JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Penyidik Komisi Pemberantasan Korupsi (KPK) menjadwalakan pemeriksaan tiga orang pensiunan TNI Angkatan Darat sebagai saksi kasus dugaan korupsi di PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Kamis (27/8/2020).

Ketiga saksi tersebut yakni FX Bangun Pratiknyo, Aris Supangkat, dan Catur Puji Santoso.

"Yang bersangkutan akan diperiksa sebagai saksi untuk tersangka BS (eks Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Budi Santoso)," kata Plt Juru Bicara KPK Ali Fikri dalam keterangannya.

Baca juga: Periksa Dirut PT PAL dalam Kasus PT DI, KPK Dalami Dugaan Penerimaan Uang

Belum diketahui keterlibatan tiga orang pensiunan TNI itu dalam kasus ini sehingga dipanggil sebagai saksi.

Namun, pada Rabu (26/8/2020) kemarin, penyidik juga memeriksa dua orang pensiunan TNI yakni Mayjen (Purn) Muhim Asyrof dan Zemvani Abdul Karim.

Ali mengatakan, dalam pemeriksaan tersebut, penyidik mendalami dugaan penerimaan uang kepada pihak-pihak dalam kasus ini.

"Penyidik kembali mengumpulkan alat bukti melalui keterangan kedua saksi tersebut masih seputar adanya dugaan penerimaan kick back kepada pihak end user di PT DI," kata Ali.


KPK menetapkan eks Dirut PT DI Budi Santoso dan eks Asisten Dirut Bidang Bisnis Pemerintah PT DI Irzal Rinaldi Zaini kasus dugaan korupsi terkait kegiatan penjualan dan pemasaran di PT DI.

Dalam kasus ini, Budi dan Irzal diduga telah merugikan keuangan negara senilai Rp 205,3 miliar dan 8,65 juta dollar AS karena melakukan penjualan dan pengadaan fiktif.

Baca juga: Periksa Saksi, KPK Gali Dugaan Penerimaan Uang dari Mitra PT DI

Uang tersebut merupakan uang yang dibayarkan PT DI kepada enam perusahaan mitra atau agen yang bekerja sama dengan PT DI meski mitra atau agen itu tidak pernah melakukan pekerjaannya.

"Seluruh mitra yang seharusnya melakukan pengerjaan, tetapi tidak pernah melaksanakan pekerjaan berdasarkan kewajiban yang tertera di dalam surat perjanjian. Itulah kita menyimpulkan bahwa terjadi pengerjaan fiktif," kata Ketua KPK Firli Bahuri, Jumat (12/6/2020).

Atas perbuatannya, Budi dan Irzal dijerat Pasal 2 Ayat (1) atau Pasal 3 UU Nomor 31 Tahun 1999 tentang Pemberantasan Tindak Pidana Korupsi jo Pasal 55 Ayat (1) KUH Pidana









KPK Periksa 3 Pensiunan TNI AD, Usut Aliran Dana Terkait Kasus PT DI - Kompas.com


(KPK) menjadwalakan pemeriksaan tiga orang pensiunan TNI Angkatan Darat sebagai saksi kasus dugaan korupsi di PT Dirgantara Indonesia.




amp.kompas.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> KPK Periksa 3 Pensiunan TNI AD, Usut Aliran Dana Terkait Kasus PT DI
> Kamis, 27 Agustus 2020 | 10:43 WIB
> Komentar
> 
> Komentar Lihat Foto
> KOMPAS.com/Ardito Ramadhan D
> Plt Juru Bicara KPK Ali Fikri di Gedung Merah Putih KPK, Rabu (19/2/2020).
> Penulis: Ardito Ramadhan | Editor: Icha Rastika
> JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Penyidik Komisi Pemberantasan Korupsi (KPK) menjadwalakan pemeriksaan tiga orang pensiunan TNI Angkatan Darat sebagai saksi kasus dugaan korupsi di PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Kamis (27/8/2020).
> 
> Ketiga saksi tersebut yakni FX Bangun Pratiknyo, Aris Supangkat, dan Catur Puji Santoso.
> 
> "Yang bersangkutan akan diperiksa sebagai saksi untuk tersangka BS (eks Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Budi Santoso)," kata Plt Juru Bicara KPK Ali Fikri dalam keterangannya.
> 
> Baca juga: Periksa Dirut PT PAL dalam Kasus PT DI, KPK Dalami Dugaan Penerimaan Uang
> 
> Belum diketahui keterlibatan tiga orang pensiunan TNI itu dalam kasus ini sehingga dipanggil sebagai saksi.
> 
> Namun, pada Rabu (26/8/2020) kemarin, penyidik juga memeriksa dua orang pensiunan TNI yakni Mayjen (Purn) Muhim Asyrof dan Zemvani Abdul Karim.
> 
> Ali mengatakan, dalam pemeriksaan tersebut, penyidik mendalami dugaan penerimaan uang kepada pihak-pihak dalam kasus ini.
> 
> "Penyidik kembali mengumpulkan alat bukti melalui keterangan kedua saksi tersebut masih seputar adanya dugaan penerimaan kick back kepada pihak end user di PT DI," kata Ali.
> 
> 
> KPK menetapkan eks Dirut PT DI Budi Santoso dan eks Asisten Dirut Bidang Bisnis Pemerintah PT DI Irzal Rinaldi Zaini kasus dugaan korupsi terkait kegiatan penjualan dan pemasaran di PT DI.
> 
> Dalam kasus ini, Budi dan Irzal diduga telah merugikan keuangan negara senilai Rp 205,3 miliar dan 8,65 juta dollar AS karena melakukan penjualan dan pengadaan fiktif.
> 
> Baca juga: Periksa Saksi, KPK Gali Dugaan Penerimaan Uang dari Mitra PT DI
> 
> Uang tersebut merupakan uang yang dibayarkan PT DI kepada enam perusahaan mitra atau agen yang bekerja sama dengan PT DI meski mitra atau agen itu tidak pernah melakukan pekerjaannya.
> 
> "Seluruh mitra yang seharusnya melakukan pengerjaan, tetapi tidak pernah melaksanakan pekerjaan berdasarkan kewajiban yang tertera di dalam surat perjanjian. Itulah kita menyimpulkan bahwa terjadi pengerjaan fiktif," kata Ketua KPK Firli Bahuri, Jumat (12/6/2020).
> 
> Atas perbuatannya, Budi dan Irzal dijerat Pasal 2 Ayat (1) atau Pasal 3 UU Nomor 31 Tahun 1999 tentang Pemberantasan Tindak Pidana Korupsi jo Pasal 55 Ayat (1) KUH Pidana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KPK Periksa 3 Pensiunan TNI AD, Usut Aliran Dana Terkait Kasus PT DI - Kompas.com
> 
> 
> (KPK) menjadwalakan pemeriksaan tiga orang pensiunan TNI Angkatan Darat sebagai saksi kasus dugaan korupsi di PT Dirgantara Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.kompas.com


AD and PT DI?
Is it about bell 412? (The only DI product army used that I know)

Sorry about my silly question, caranya post satu artikel full kayak gitu gimana?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Just post link and it will be automatically retrieved.









Rusia Masih Optimis Rencana Pembelian Sukhoi Indonesia akan Berlanjut


Duta Besar Rusia Untuk Indonesia, Lyudmila Vorobieva mengatakan, pihaknya masih optimis kesepakatan pembelian Sukhoi Su-35 akan berlanjut. Duta Besar Rusia Untuk...




international.sindonews.com


----------



## wahyusurya2020

NEKONEKO said:


> Just post link and it will be automatically retrieved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rusia Masih Optimis Rencana Pembelian Sukhoi Indonesia akan Berlanjut
> 
> 
> Duta Besar Rusia Untuk Indonesia, Lyudmila Vorobieva mengatakan, pihaknya masih optimis kesepakatan pembelian Sukhoi Su-35 akan berlanjut. Duta Besar Rusia Untuk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> international.sindonews.com



The Drama SU 35 still continue like a sinetron tersanjung 
Indonesia still give php on Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Weibel MFSR-2100 radar of kohanudnass , i don't know specifically where is this though , i found it at weibel website , presumably Iswahjudi AFB .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

NEKONEKO said:


> Just post link and it will be automatically retrieved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rusia Masih Optimis Rencana Pembelian Sukhoi Indonesia akan Berlanjut
> 
> 
> Duta Besar Rusia Untuk Indonesia, Lyudmila Vorobieva mengatakan, pihaknya masih optimis kesepakatan pembelian Sukhoi Su-35 akan berlanjut. Duta Besar Rusia Untuk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> international.sindonews.com


looks like an self comforting act.


----------



## Cromwell

PT.Pindad Webinar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

another recent test of PUNA MALE mockup in ILST BBTA3 wind tunnel . 

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alex898

wahyusurya2020 said:


> The Drama SU 35 still continue like a sinetron tersanjung
> Indonesia still give php on Russia


it becomes more like Tukang Bubur Naik Haji, never ends

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## mandala

Lol on AH latest tweet. He was tweeting about Germans restriction on weapons export but put reference on CAESAR SPH. Did he even know that CAESAR is a French product?


----------



## Azull

mandala said:


> Lol on AH latest tweet. He was tweeting about Germans restriction on weapons export but put reference on CAESAR SPH. Did he even know that CAESAR is a French product?


I believe he might have referred to its engine which uses german made engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gepee.Jp

mandala said:


> Lol on AH latest tweet. He was tweeting about Germans restriction on weapons export but put reference on CAESAR SPH. Did he even know that CAESAR is a French product?





Azull said:


> I believe he might have referred to its engine which uses german made engine.



I also read someone respond to AH tweet, that what he mention is maybe about its platform engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

mandala said:


> Lol on AH latest tweet. He was tweeting about Germans restriction on weapons export but put reference on CAESAR SPH. Did he even know that CAESAR is a French product?


Electrical sub components are also German made.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toke115



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## umigami

What AH mean is Land Based system from German due to Yemen war.


----------



## umigami

toke115 said:


> View attachment 664655


I thought they were going to use grey radome for modern unit


----------



## Azull

toke115 said:


> View attachment 664655


Is this going to be standard paint scheme for our upgraded falcons?


----------



## Kansel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami




----------



## Raduga

Azull said:


> Is this going to be standard paint scheme for our upgraded falcons?


i hope so , that one is much more better than belang belang .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

mandala said:


> AH is talking about land system. The Indonesian Army CAESAR uses Renault chassis platform and French engine.


our caesar use mercedes OM366 engine


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> i hope so , that one is much more better than belang belang .
> View attachment 664697


Jelas bagus sih gan.
Tapi karena Pespur TNI gak banyak Symbolnya jadi terkesan "sepi" dibandingkan F16 common grey yg lain


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> Jelas bagus sih gan.
> Tapi karena Pespur TNI gak banyak Symbolnya jadi terkesan "sepi" dibandingkan F16 common grey yg lain


they could put the squadron emblem logo larger on vertical stabilizer and put the pentagon roundel on it .


----------



## mandala

Raduga said:


> our caesar use mercedes OM366 engine
> View attachment 664698


Oic my bad.


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> i hope so , that one is much more better than belang belang .
> View attachment 664697


Who is the gentlemen and ladies in civies.



Nike said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Pembelian LPD dari korea beserta TOT, bisa dibilang sukses, bisa modif + ekspor + dapat HAKI.

Pkr apa kabar? Iver?


----------



## Cromwell

NEKONEKO said:


> Who is the gentlemen and ladies in civies.
> 
> 
> Pembelian LPD dari korea beserta TOT, bisa dibilang sukses, bisa modif + ekspor + dapat HAKI.
> 
> Pkr apa kabar? Iver?







Speaking of PKR, there will be lots of questions on how this scheme which stated 25 - 40% share of works went to PT.PAL but in the implementation went down to 4 - 5%, questions which if were raised open in House of Representatives would drag important people. However reading Malaysian Attorney General assesment on Boustead financial duties & performance on 6 modified Gowind Class, i feel relief at least we still have common sense and not that corrupt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 664713
> 
> Speaking of PKR, there will be lots of questions on how this scheme which stated 25 - 40% share of works went to PT.PAL but in the implementation went down to 4 - 5%, questions which if were raised open in House of Representatives would drag important people. However reading Malaysian Attorney General assesment on Boustead financial duties & performance on 6 modified Gowind Class, i feel relief at least we still have common sense and *not that corrupt*


But PAL didn't build the module for the Mexican Sigma right?


*But that's still bad:v*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

NEKONEKO said:


> Who is the gentlemen and ladies in civies.
> 
> 
> Pembelian LPD dari korea beserta TOT, bisa dibilang sukses, bisa modif + ekspor + dapat HAKI.
> 
> Pkr apa kabar? Iver?


Bappenas Minister , Suharso Monoarfa , and his spouse i believe .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 664713
> 
> Speaking of PKR, there will be lots of questions on how this scheme which stated 25 - 40% share of works went to PT.PAL but in the implementation went down to 4 - 5%, questions which if were raised open in House of Representatives would drag important people. However reading Malaysian Attorney General assesment on Boustead financial duties & performance on 6 modified Gowind Class, i feel relief at least we still have common sense and not that corrupt





NEKONEKO said:


> Pembelian LPD dari korea beserta TOT, bisa dibilang sukses, bisa modif + ekspor + dapat HAKI.
> 
> Pkr apa kabar? Iver?


i still quite not believe in 4-5% workshare though, aren't that too low percentage ? , however , i believe damen designer are rolling and screeching right now , because we implemented and exploit much of their Bow and Mast design incorporated to our domestic made patrol vessels ....

the reason why DCNS/Naval Group decide to preparing legal protection for their patented design here ..........


----------



## Nike

PERTEMUAN DIRJEN POTHAN KEMHAN DENGAN ATASE PERTAHANAN PERANCIS
Senin, 24 Agustus 2020

Senin (24/08/2020) Dirjen Pothan Kemhan Prof. Dr. Ir. Bondan Tiara Sofyan, M.Si menerima kunjungan Wakil Atase Pertahanan Perancis Mr. David Cordier yang menggantikan Mr. Therry Thuiller yang masa tugasnya telah selesai.

Dalam pertemuan tersebut Dirjen Pothan Kemhan menyampaikan rasa terima kasih atas dukungan dan kerjasama yang telah ditunjukkan oleh Pemerintah Perancis dalam membina kerjasama strategis “strategic partnership” kedua negara. Indonesia sangat menghargai segala komitmen dan dukungan yang telah diberikan pemerintah Perancis. Pertemuan ini menjadi salah satu bukti terjalinnya hubungan kerja sama yang baik antar kedua negara.

Selanjutnya disampaikan bahwa antara Republik Indonesia dan Republik Perancis telah terjalin kerja sama pertahanan yang sangat baik. Hal ini dibuktikan dengan ikut sertanya Ditjen Pothan Kemhan dalam forum bilateral tahunan Indonesia-France Defence Dialogue (IFDD).

Kerja sama dalam bidang Industri Pertahanan yang telah terjalin selama 7 (tujuh) kali pertemuan secara resiprokal dengan hasil kesepakatan untuk membentuk Small Medium Enterprises Seminar (SMES) yang telah dilaksanakan pada tanggal 26 November 2019 di Jakarta. Seminar ini bertujuan untuk meningkatkan kerja sama di bidang industri pertahanan antara Indonesia dan Perancis yang diharapkan akan semakin berkembang dimasa mendatang.

Pertemuan Dirjen Pothan Kemhan dengan Wakil Atase Pertahanan Perancis berjalan dengan tertib, aman dan lancar (Red Bagdatin/Dittekindhan).



Direktorat Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan Kemhan RI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

NEKONEKO said:


> But PAL didn't build the module for the Mexican Sigma right?
> 
> 
> *But that's still bad:v*


No we didn't get that part


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> i still quite not believe in 4-5% workshare though, aren't that too low percentage ? , however , i believe damen designer are rolling and screeching right now , because we implemented and exploit much of their Bow and Mast design incorporated to our domestic made patrol vessels ....
> 
> the reason why DCNS/Naval Group decide to preparing legal protection for their patented design here ..........


They did try to bring this matter to the law after discovering the shape of our PC-40 but they dropped it & yes our scope were indeed 4 - 5 %, our local industries unable to absorb ToT


----------



## Cromwell

Army reservist component

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Our share of works in next batch of DSME1400 which worths around 15% of total value

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Var Dracon

This video may have an answer why TNI used these small, seemingly insignificant car

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

umigami said:


>


In this video, narrator said Indonesian falcon star eMLU is the first case that have been done by "satuan setingkat skatek" and not maintenance group, is this ideal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 664736
> 
> Army reservist component



Woow ...Luar Biasa .... Apakah ini terkait dengan re-aktivasi doktrin "Perang Gerilya Rakyat Semesta" oleh Prabowo ?


----------



## Gundala

NEKONEKO said:


> Who is the gentlemen and ladies in civies.


Lady yg paling kanan kalo ingatan/penglihatan ga salah Evi Lusviana Ketua Umum Persatuan Industri Pertahanan Swasta Nasional (Pinhantanas) (cmiiw)


Cromwell said:


> Our share of works in next batch of DSME1400 which worths around 15% of total value


I'd rather have 15% but worth evey percentage then having more but unable to be absorbed by our own Def Industry.


----------



## Nike

Gundala said:


> Lady yg paling kanan kalo ingatan/penglihatan ga salah Evi Lusviana Ketua Umum Persatuan Industri Pertahanan Swasta Nasional (Pinhantanas) (cmiiw)
> 
> *I'd rather have 15% but worth evey percentage then having more but unable to be absorbed by our own Def Industry.*



How they can worth more when the only thing you are provided is your cheap welding certified Labor and some industrial grade steel plate ? Lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alex898

Nike said:


> How they can worth more when the only thing you are provided is your cheap welding certified Labor and some industrial grade steel plate ? Lol.


not that I disagree with you, but how is the Korean trusted us (basically cheap certified welder) with the Submarines assemblings, if our quality is that bad ? 
looking back at the PKR project, now they said that Iver will be built 100% locally, somehow I doubt that. Yes we had our experience with LHD, PKR, and KCR, but I hoped that our government is carefull enough so the Iver wont end up like Gowind in our neighbour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Alex898 said:


> not that I disagree with you, but how is the Korean trusted us (basically cheap certified welder) with the Submarines assemblings, if our quality is that bad ?
> looking back at the PKR project, now they said that Iver will be built 100% locally, somehow I doubt that. Yes we had our experience with LHD, PKR, and KCR, but I hoped that our government is carefull enough so the Iver wont end up like Gowind in our neighbour.


as long as the supervising from the odense is good enough , also , this is why we heard the rumour that PT.PAL is trying seek help/negotiation from brits babcock shipyard too .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Calm your tits, behave & react accordingly, no need childish over reacting attitude and this is an International based forum then type in English

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> Lady yg paling kanan kalo ingatan/penglihatan ga salah Evi Lusviana Ketua Umum Persatuan Industri Pertahanan Swasta Nasional (Pinhantanas) (cmiiw)
> 
> I'd rather have 15% but worth evey percentage then having more but unable to be absorbed by our own Def Industry.


Certainly much bigger percentage than 1st batch but our works still mostly cover on hull not the subsystems or software, PT.LEN will receive integrating CMS & study on how electronic components in submarines but majority of our works will be related on hull

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Alex898 said:


> not that I disagree with you, but how is the Korean trusted us (basically cheap certified welder) with the Submarines assemblings, if our quality is that bad ?
> looking back at the PKR project, now they said that Iver will be built 100% locally, somehow I doubt that. Yes we had our experience with LHD, PKR, and KCR, but I hoped that our government is carefull enough so the Iver wont end up like Gowind in our neighbour.


Gowind or Maharajalela Class is a disastrous and God knows how they will manage them, we are corrupt but we are at least still sane enough to complete PKR. I must admit not the whole Iver Huitfeldt sections will be built here, that's why we still wait for team from Babcock & OMT on study whether how much works to be done here, after situation deemed safe due to COVID 19 pandemy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Logam42

Cromwell said:


> Gowind or Maharajalela Class is a disastrous and God knows how they will manage them, we are corrupt but we are at least still sane enough to complete PKR. I must admit not the whole Iver Huitfeldt sections will be built here, that's why we still wait for team from Babcock & OMT on study whether how much works to be done here, after situation deemed safe due to COVID 19 pandemy


Ok, anyone willing to give more info?

What about gowind? Which neighbor? What the happened?
@Alex898


----------



## Alex898

Logam42 said:


> Ok, anyone willing to give more info?
> 
> What about gowind? Which neighbor? What the happened?
> @Alex898


Malaysian, try read about their LCS project called Maharajalela class, derivatives from DCNS Gowind corvettes. its full ToT project, build 100% in local shipyard, which unfortunately failed, and cost them milions even billions of dollars. 
this is why I said we better be careful if its gonna be 100% built here, because we dont have any experience in building 6000tonnes frigate, and also its gonna be our flagship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Alex898 said:


> not that I disagree with you, but how is the Korean trusted us (basically cheap certified welder) with the Submarines assemblings, if our quality is that bad ?
> looking back at the PKR project, now they said that Iver will be built 100% locally, somehow I doubt that. Yes we had our experience with LHD, PKR, and KCR, but I hoped that our government is carefull enough so the Iver wont end up like Gowind in our neighbour.



To increase our participation in such project we need to nurture more on the subsystem development, including on everything we are deemed capable and not capable yet. To build a modern warships you need , steel plates, engine block and transmission along with the propeller system, Navigation system (the basic and military purpose), Combat management system, combat consol unit, optronic system like designator and the likes, air search and surface radar, Cannon and heavy machine gun, Missiles and such. On PKR alone how much our participation? Block of ship modules from steel plate, integration works and installation of the said system under heavy guidance from Damen supervisor, thus not much percentage from that though such jobs is oddly being for the most visible during ships construction. But process to build the most expensive stuff like Missiles, radars, combat consol, jamming system, decoy, torpedo launcher and all procured directly from vendor in Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

from lembaga keris 























i'd be good if we can get 8x8 or tracked oerlikon Skyranger platform as C-RAM or SPAA .

ground master 200 are rarely documented on footage


----------



## umigami

I don't like current PDF font, it's like everything got BOLD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Similarities between F-16 A/B MLU cockpit with F-16 C/D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell




----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> To increase our participation in such project we need to nurture more on the subsystem development, including on everything we are deemed capable and not capable yet. To build a modern warships you need , steel plates, engine block and transmission along with the propeller system, Navigation system (the basic and military purpose), Combat management system, combat consol unit, optronic system like designator and the likes, air search and surface radar, Cannon and heavy machine gun, Missiles and such.
> 
> On PKR alone how much our participation? Block of ship modules from steel plate, integration works and installation of the said system under heavy guidance from Damen supervisor, thus not much percentage from that though such jobs is oddly being for the most visible during ships construction. But process to build the most expensive stuff like Missiles, radars, combat consol, jamming system, decoy, torpedo launcher and all procured directly from vendor in Europe.



Not only Hull, but there is subsystem contract as well, look like members here only talk about PT PAL contribution on PKR frigate ship, but forgot that Indonesia also has PT LEN Industry that participate on the project.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Google Translate

*PT Len Industri Receives Warship Software Contract*​
BANDUNG, KOMPAS.com - PT Len Industri (Persero) has received a cooperation contract to work on software for a missile escort destroyer (PKR) or frigate destroyer, for the second time. The contract this time is a collaboration between PT Len Industri and the Dutch multinational company Thales.

"This project gives a new color to Len's (PT) business, selling working hours that will provide a significant percentage of profits as well as strategic in the development of defense industry technology," said President Director of PT Len Industri, Abraham Mosse, after the signing with Thales Netherlands, in Bandung, Tuesday (26/8/2014).

The signing of the contract by Mosse with the CEO of Thales Netherlands, Gerben Edelijn, was witnessed by a member of the Defense Industry Policy Committee, TNI Intermediate Marshal (Purnawirawan) Eries Heryanto. According to Mosse, the signing of the cooperation is to further strengthen cooperation in the fields of the future Naval Combat Management System (CMS) and Combat System Integration (CSI), especially the missile or frigate escort destroyer program.

"This cooperation is for the CMS device on the frigate. The government buys the two types of vessels where PT Len and Thales work on the CMS device that integrates the communication system on the ship," he said.

The procurement of the warships was carried out by the government in collaboration with the Dutch shipyard, Damen Schelde Nabal Shipbuilding, and Thales Netherlands as leaders in the sensor integrator, weapon and command (Sewaco) subsector.

Especially for the second cooperation contract, said Mosse, it contains the development of the EO Tracker, Mass Decoy Launcher, and VL-MICA Surface-to-Air Missile sting software. Meanwhile, Head of the Defense Industry of PT Len, Nurman, said this project was very strategic because it allowed the development of information and communication technology (ICT) systems and other weapons communication.

"Especially for CMS frigates, this is a strategic step, because there are still many ships that need the system. Especially for this cooperation project, the total value reaches 2 million euros," said Nurman.

Currently, according to him, PT Len is the only company in the country that has succeeded in making CMS and has installed it in three frigates in the Van Speijk class of the Indonesian Navy, KRI Yos Sudarso-353, KRI Oswald Siahaan-354 and KRI Abdul Halim Perdanakusuma- 354.

Meanwhile, the CEO of Thales Netherland, Gerben Edelijn, said that this cooperation would be a foundation for long-term cooperation to work on a number of projects in Indonesia. "Thales has experience in the defense industry software sector, and Len is a competent company in Indonesia and a strategic partner in the future," said Edelijn.









PT Len Industri Dapat Kontrak "Software" Kapal Perang


PT Len Industri (Persero) mendapat kontrak kerja sama penggarapan perangkat lunak untuk kapal perang jenis perusak kawal rudal (PKR) atau fregat, untuk kedua kalinya.




money.kompas.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> from lembaga keris
> 
> View attachment 664913
> 
> View attachment 664914
> 
> View attachment 664915
> 
> View attachment 664916
> 
> View attachment 664917
> 
> 
> i'd be good if we can get 8x8 or tracked oerlikon Skyranger platform as C-RAM or SPAA .
> 
> ground master 200 are rarely documented on footage


We have the CONTROLmaster 200, not the longer ranged Ground Master.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Indos said:


> Especially for the second cooperation contract, said Mosse, it contains the development of the EO Tracker, Mass Decoy Launcher, and VL-MICA Surface-to-Air Missile sting software. Meanwhile, Head of the Defense Industry of PT Len, Nurman, said this project was very strategic because it allowed the development of information and communication technology (ICT) systems and other weapons communication


Noice.


----------



## Raduga

Chestnut said:


> We have the CONTROLmaster 200, not the longer ranged Ground Master.


Its still ground master 200 .

"CONTROLMaster 200 combines a high performance 3D GM200 radar and CONTROLView C2 Command and Control module"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Noice


----------



## Nike

*Wamenhan Lihat Progress Pesanan 9 NC212i TNI AU di PT DI*

29 Agustus 2020




Kunjungan Wakil Menteri Pertahanan RI ke PT DI diterima oleh Direksi PT DI (photo : PT DI)

Bandung (28/08), Wakil Menteri Pertahanan RI, Bapak Sakti Wahyu Trenggono berkunjung ke PTDI, diterima oleh Direktur Utama, Elfien Goentoro, Direktur Teknologi & Pengembangan, Gita Amperiawan dan Direktur Produksi, M. Ridlo Akbar.
Dalam kesempatannya beliau juga meninjau beberapa kontrak berjalan di area hanggar, salah satunya adalah progress kontrak 9 unit pesawat NC212i TNI AU. 
Diharapkan kunjungan ini dapat membawa berkah dan manfaat berkelanjutan bagi PTDI dan Kementerian Pertahanan RI.
(PT DI)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

Someone said to me that F16 25id still have stronger engine than eMLU, is it true?



mandala said:


> *Contracts*
> Press Operations
> 
> Release No: CR-059-17
> March 29, 2017
> 
> Pratt & Whitney, Military Engines, East Hartford, Connecticut, has been awarded an $8,156,606 modification (P00026) to previously awarded contract FA8124-13-C-0009 for the remanufacturing of the F100 engine for the Indonesian Air Force. Work will predominantly be performed at Columbus, Georgia, and is expected to be complete by April 15, 2018. This contract is 100 percent foreign military sales to Indonesia. Air Force Life Cycle Management Center, Tinker Air Force Base, Oklahoma, is the contracting activity.
> 
> https://www.defense.gov/News/Contracts/Contract-View/Article/1134313


I thought they already modernized it with this contract?


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> Someone said to me that F16 25id still have stronger engine than eMLU, is it true?
> 
> 
> I thought they already modernized it with this contract?


F-16 A/B Block 15 OCU delivered using P&W F-100-220 regardless any eMLU & Falcon Star programme, the engine & airframe are irreplacable meanwhile F-16 C/D Block 25 already uses upgraded version P&W F-100-200E which generates more power & last longer
Meanwhile; the F-16 C/D Block 25+ ID


----------



## polanski

Indonesia Looking At Iver Huitfeldt-Class Frigate To Boost TNI-AL’s Blue Water Force: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ss-frigate-to-boost-tni-als-blue-water-force/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> F-16 A/B Block 15 OCU delivered using P&W F-100-220 regardless any eMLU & Falcon Star programme, the engine & airframe are irreplacable meanwhile F-16 C/D Block 25 already uses upgraded version P&W F-100-200E which generates more power & last longer
> Meanwhile; the F-16 C/D Block 25+ ID
> View attachment 665102


I hope they will upgrade 25id avionics and system to eMLU standard in the future.


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> I hope they will upgrade 25id avionics and system to eMLU standard in the future.


Oh they will, the whole 33 units will receive the upgrades. What we are waiting is the LOA for those 24 F-16 Viper and later F-16 EDA, either US approval for those ex Norway or ones from 309th AMARG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ruhnama

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 664736
> 
> Army reservist component


As i remember komcad program is for 3 service. Are the AU and AL also open the program or the first batch is for army?


----------



## Gen3115

Cromwell said:


> Oh they will, the whole 33 units will receive the upgrades. What we are waiting is the LOA for those 24 F-16 Viper and later F-16 EDA, either US approval for those ex Norway or ones from 309th AMARG



I heard the 33 F-16C/D's might go straight to Viper upgrades instead of eMLU, the projected $4.5 billion for the F-16V is said to also include upgrade of existing F-16C/D, can anyone confirm?


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> Oh they will, the whole 33 units will receive the upgrades. What we are waiting is the LOA for those 24 F-16 Viper and later F-16 EDA, either US approval for those ex Norway or ones from 309th AMARG


Funny how when i mentioning this F-16 EDA and Viper procurement for our airforce i got denied

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Ruhnama said:


> As i remember komcad program is for 3 service. Are the AU and AL also open the program or the first batch is for army?


Yes, the other 2 services open the programme

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Gen3115 said:


> I heard the 33 F-16C/D's might go straight to Viper upgrades instead of eMLU, the projected $4.5 billion for the F-16V is said to also include upgrade of existing F-16C/D, can anyone confirm?


All rumours i got that those 33 units will receive eMLU making them more or less equal to Block 52 instead of Block 72.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Kansel said:


> Funny how when i mentioning this F-16 EDA and Viper procurement for our airforce i got denied


Well rumours can change especially in Indonesia. All the rumours basically are half cut informations, early informations which go advance before being published and some are distorted informations though these all about F-16s, well they're valid. Just look at Air Force procurement presentation which went leaked in @military_buzz there you can see old plan on 32 F-16V


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Funny how when i mentioning this F-16 EDA and Viper procurement for our airforce i got denied


What do you mean with "denied"?
They won't give you any information or deny such idea exists?


----------



## wahyusurya2020

i heard rumor my the F16 25id haven't capable launch the AIM 120 ?


----------



## Cromwell

wahyusurya2020 said:


> i heard rumor my the F16 25id haven't capable launch the AIM 120 ?


They can, the original unupgraded C/D Block 25 was designed in 80s to capable firing AMRAAM, an evolution from earlier A/B series

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Though i stress here, there is another rumour of alternative option to cut the budget ( this was simply a suggestion of alternative option which doesn't necessarily have to be materialised, it may goes or just cut stop ), an alternative option which sees we're getting instead 16 F-16 EDA augmented with 32 FA-50 thus cutting out the need to get 2 squadrons of brand new F-16 V but this was just an alternate suggestion rumour. I still trust the earlier one which suggest we getting 24 brand new F-16V and at least 16 EDA F-16. All speculations go wild now in The Ministry.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## umigami

wahyusurya2020 said:


> i heard rumor my the F16 25id haven't capable launch the AIM 120 ?


USAF F16 #84300 before become TNI's TS-1635





Airframe history:
http://www.f-16.net/aircraft-database/F-16/airframe-profile/1630

USAF F16 #85406 during Operation Iragi Freedom before become TNI's TS-1640




AMRAAMs, JDAM, and Paveaway are seen
Airframe history:
http://www.f-16.net/aircraft-database/F-16/airframe-profile/1762

So, of course they can!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wahyusurya2020

i hope 33 EDA F16 52id get uprade to Block 52 standart or eMLU especially get upgrd block 70 standart rather than buy 15 Tyhphon Austria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wahyusurya2020

@*Cromwell & @umigami Thanks for your information *


----------



## umigami

wahyusurya2020 said:


> @*Cromwell & @umigami Thanks for your information *


Rumornya dari forum mana gan? 
Gw mau lihat..


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> Rumornya dari forum mana gan?
> Gw mau lihat..


Mine don't come from social medias forums. Well let's say i have relative who is now a senior high rank officer who happens in charge over things like these

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> Mine don't come from social medias forums. Well let's say i have relative who is now a senior high rank officer who happens in charge over things like these


I'm not talking to you though. 
But, thank you for all your bocoran.


----------



## Cromwell

Btw software game for Flankers simulator. Something helpfull to reduce Flankers operational cost


----------



## umigami

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196719899906691073


----------



## NEKONEKO

DCS is a very realistic flight combat simulator.




umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196719899906691073


How about our damaged hind?
Can Pt DI repair it?


----------



## Raduga

i was hoping US to ramped up the number they give for the F-16 EDA, but hey since it's free stuff , we can't complaint much .

also indonesia really need to equipped their F-16 with ECCM , terma ECCM Pod products are good ,or maybe the Dorsal Spine for F-16 which can employ Elisra SPS 3000 .


----------



## Raduga

Oh also , looks like our jiran are already on the move , they now proposed tender for UAV MPA , and successor for the condor 4x4 (which rumour said the UAE IAG Guardian)


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> Though i stress here, there is another rumour of alternative option to cut the budget ( this was simply a suggestion of alternative option which doesn't necessarily have to be materialised, it may goes or just cut stop ), an alternative option which sees we're getting instead 16 F-16 EDA augmented with 32 FA-50 thus cutting out the need to get 2 squadrons of brand new F-16 V but this was just an alternate suggestion rumour. I still trust the earlier one which suggest we getting 24 brand new F-16V and at least 16 EDA F-16. All speculations go wild now in The Ministry.


Yea, I've seen this one. But US itself pushed us to purchase their F16V instead of getting F-16 EDA, procurement itself is dynamic let's see whether the plan on viper and eda will be executed or no

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> Yea, I've seen this one. But US itself pushed us to purchase their F16V instead of getting F-16 EDA, procurement itself is dynamic let's see whether the plan on viper and eda will be executed or no


It very likely could be a mix of new built V's and upgraded EDA's. We can't really afford that many new built planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

how about PLN from France is there any progress?


----------



## umigami

https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...k-kehilangan-prajurit-daripada-nama-tni-rusak

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Lasa-X

Cromwell said:


> All rumours i got that those 33 units will receive eMLU making them more or less equal to Block 52 instead of Block 72.



In this situation, eMLU to block 52 is better than nothing. They already have the same mission computer just like in block 52. 
What I concern is this may take too long before all these 33 units (A/B/C/D) becoming block 52. 
Why can't they do it in bigger batches. And maybe do it at PT DI facility too?


----------



## Chestnut

NEKONEKO said:


> How about our damaged hind?
> Can Pt DI repair it?


They can if they were given the tools and permission to do so by Rosonoboroexport. But unfortunately they didn't.


Unlike the Western European and American deals, the Russian deals have never included any sort of ToT, local content, or offset deal.


----------



## Gundala

FA-50 as alternative is decent but I dont think its good enough for us considering the Heavy Fighter purchase plan is gone for now, what we need is fighter with good range to compensate. F-16 has more range then FA-50, with additional CFT and drop tank it can fly far and away. This can be good temporary compensation for the lack of heavy fighter.

In addition to that our MLU experince and the knowledge of F-16 will be more beneficial if we get some more F-16. Technique of maintaining aircraft/fighter can be learned but experience specially hands on experience is just priceless knowledge to be wasted for a fighter with lesser performance.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Gundala said:


> FA-50 as alternative is decent but I dont think its good enough for us considering the Heavy Fighter purchase plan is gone for now, what we need is fighter with good range to compensate. F-16 has more range then FA-50, with additional CFT and drop tank it can fly far and away. This can be good temporary compensation for the lack of heavy fighter.
> 
> In addition to that our MLU experince and the knowledge of F-16 will be more beneficial if we get some more F-16. Technique of maintaining aircraft/fighter can be learned but experience specially hands on experience is just priceless knowledge to be wasted for a fighter with lesser performance.


FA50 as alternative of F16? But we already planned to buy more LIFT jet, I think its more about priority for now to get more FA50 first then more F16 a few years later, so FA50 won't replace the planned F16.
I guess the money is not enough to buy large number of F16 for now, #nyicil.

FA50 kan bukan T50? When the old one get upgraded tho


----------



## Cromwell

Lasa-X said:


> In this situation, eMLU to block 52 is better than nothing. They already have the same mission computer just like in block 52.
> What I concern is this may take too long before all these 33 units (A/B/C/D) becoming block 52.
> Why can't they do it in bigger batches. And maybe do it at PT DI facility too?


Ideally these whole works should've been done in depot maintenance not in engineer squadron. Many things are no ideal in Indonesia


----------



## Cromwell

san.geuk said:


> how about PLN from France is there any progress?


Well outside Nexter, MBDA, Thales & Airbus products idk whether we will introduce new items from Naval Group & Dassault Sistemes. I mean sure they can offer us Scorpene, Gowind, FTI & Rafale yet reestablishing new infrastructure & training system cost us money on the other hand, we are open to CAESAR SPH, Exocets, MICA, Thales subsystem products, or H225M family & C-295, i'm quite sure though for tankers programme we will take MRTT instead of KC-46A


----------



## Nike

Air Diplomacy, Apa Cukup Beli Empat Pesawat Sukhoi?


Indonesia mengambil empat Sukhoi dari Rusia saat AS memberikan embargo suku cadang pesawat. Cukupkah empat Sukhoi?




nasional.kompas.com





even the one who signed the contract for early Sukhoi batch is giving his clue about Air Force preferences to use US fighter and only bought Flanker as wake up call and diplomatic pressure against USA

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> Ideally these whole works should've been done in depot maintenance not in engineer squadron. Many things are no ideal in Indonesia


We don't have maintenance squadrons?


----------



## Raduga

*Usai Maung, PT Pindad Produksi Tank Boat Antasena APC-30*
Kamis 27 Aug 2020 06:21 WIB
Rep: Erik PP/ Red: Erik Purnama Putra








*Mayjen (Purn) Jan Pieter Ate kritik langkah Menhan Prabowo akan beli Typhoon bekas.*
REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PT Pindad Ade Bagdja, menjelaskan, kini perusahaan sedang membuat produk pesanan khusus dari Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto, yaitu kendaraan taktis (rantis) bernama Maung. Pesanan yang akan dipenuhi itu mencapai 500 unit sesuai permintaan Kementerian Pertahanan.

"Kita melihat kebutuhan dan peluang dari berbagai macam kondisi Maung, ini sekalian kita sedang industrialisasi semoga tahun ini bisa 500 unit, meskipun kapasitas kita bangunan mencapai 1.000 unit dengan berbagai variannya," kata Ade dalam diskusi virtual yang diadakan Jakarta Defence Studies (JDS) dengan tema 'Tantangan Perang Generasi Keenam Versus Kemandirian Industri Pertahanan' di Jakarta, Rabu (26/8).

Hadir sebagai pemateri Sekretaris Jenderal Kementerian Pertahanan 2019-2020 Laksdya (Purn) Agus Setiadji, Direktur Utama (Dirut) PT Len Industri, Zakky Gamal Yasin, dan Ketua Harian Persatuan Industri Pertahanan Swasta Nasional (Pinhantanas) Mayjen (Purn) Jan Pieter Ate.

Dia menyatakan, PT Pindad juga akan meluncurkan kendaraan tempur lainnya pada 2021. Hanya saja, alutsista kali ini diperuntukkan bagi TNI AL. "Ini _coming soon_, _available_ tahun 2021. Tentu saja kendaraan tersebut dilengkapi senjata mesin untuk digunakan personel TNI," ujar Ade.

Menurut Ade, spesifikasi Antasena memiliki panjang 18,75 meter dan lebar 6,10 meter, yang memiliki kapasitas kecepatan 40 knots, yang dilengkapi kekuatan 2x1.700 tenaga kuda. "Kendaraan tempur berkonsep Tank Boat Antasena APC-30, ada variasi tank boat rudal dan tank boat kaliber 105 mm," jelas Ade yang menggantikan Dirut PT Pindad Abraham Moses.

Ade pun menyinggung tentang permintaan kebutuhan alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista) TNI memang terbatas. Hal itu menjadikan Pindad berbeda dengan pabrikan otomotif swasta yang bisa merakit mobil dalam jumlah ribuan dalam sebulan. "Rantis Anoa belum mencapai 1.000 (unit), padahal sudah berjalan 10 tahun. Ini ciri khas indhan, volume kebutuhan kecil," kata Ade.

Meski begitu, kata dia, pembangunan industri pertahanan (indhan) harus terus dirintis secara berkelanjutan, misalnya diseting bertahap untuk 20 tahun. Karena itu, kalau beda pemerintah beda kebijakan maka indhan tidak bakal bisa bersaing. "Pembangunan indhan harus bertahap. Lima tahun saja berubah, kita kerepotan. harusnya memang 20 tahun," ucap Ade.

*Typhoon bekas*
Sementara Sekjen Kemenhan periode 2019-2020 Laksdya (Purn) Agus Setiadji mengomentari rencana Menhan Prabowo Subianto membeli pesawat tempur Typhoon bekas dari Austria. Agus mengaku hanya menyampaikan pendapat terkait kajian ilmiah yang tidak berkaitan dengan kebijakan. Dia menganggap, apa pun kebijakan yang diputuskan Menhan pasti ada dasar-dasar kuat untuk pengambilan keputusan membeli pesawat buatan konsorsium Eropa tersebut.

"Keputusan entah membeli sesuatu alutsista baru dengan teknologi tertentu ataupun alustsita bekas, diakibatkan kebutuhan mutlak dan segera. Bisa jadi kita saat ini, kita masih kepikiran belum punya bayangan, belum punya musuh, sehingga alutsista kita hanya sekian yang menembak. Saya yakin Menhan punya dasar kuat, misal segera untuk membeli alutsista," kata Agus.

Ketua Harian Pinhantanas Mayjen (Purn) Jan Pieter Ate, mengkritik langkah Menhan yang berencana membeli alutsista bekas. Menurut dia, jika kebijakan lebih memprioritaskan membeli alutsista bekas maka pertahanan Indonesia semakin tertinggal. Dia menyoroti, pembelian 15 unit Typhoon yang diproduksi belasan tahun lalu, dan di negaranya sudah tidak dipakai, malah akan digunakan untuk memperkuat TNI AU. Jika hal itu terjadi maka kekuatan TNI bisa dipertanyakan.

"Indonesia _kok_ beli bekas terus, beli teknologi yang baru, supaya indhan kita itu bisa _catch up_ (mengejar ketertinggalan). Jadi kita bicara kita generasi keenam, _stealth_, _big data_, musuhmu itu nanti bukan lawan barang bekas, tapi datang bawa teknologi terbaru," kata Ate dengan menggebu-gebu.

Ate juga menyunggung tentang konsep _minimum essential force_ (MEF) yang harus diganti karena tidak relevan lagi. Menurut dia, MEF merupakan konsep pertahanan yang tidak merepresentasikan Indonesia sebagai bangsa besar. Menurut dia, konsep MEF dengan rencana strategis (renstra) 2010-2014 dan 2015-2019 menghasilkan pemenuhan fisik baru tercapai 63,19 persen dan kesiapan alutsista hanya 58,37 persen.
Ate menyebut, angka itu menunjukkan ada kesenjangan kesiapan pemenuhan dan penggunaan alutsita TNI mencapai 41 persen. "Sampai sekarang MEF belum memenuhi kebutuhan kita. Kita negara G-20. Tinggalkan MEF, kita susun kembali pertahanan negara besar. _Nah gitu dunk_," kata Ate mendukung agar Kemenhan tidak lagi menggunakan MEF sebagai dasar pembelian dan produksi alutsista TNI.

https://republika.co.id/berita/qfp280484/usai-maung-pt-pindad-produksi-tank-boat-antasena-apc30
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
interesting missile boat variants , can become a potential USV platform in the future , lets pray this thing wouldn't become another 1001 prototipe ......


----------



## Alex898

Raduga said:


> *Usai Maung, PT Pindad Produksi Tank Boat Antasena APC-30*
> Kamis 27 Aug 2020 06:21 WIB
> Rep: Erik PP/ Red: Erik Purnama Putra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mayjen (Purn) Jan Pieter Ate kritik langkah Menhan Prabowo akan beli Typhoon bekas.*
> REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PT Pindad Ade Bagdja, menjelaskan, kini perusahaan sedang membuat produk pesanan khusus dari Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto, yaitu kendaraan taktis (rantis) bernama Maung. Pesanan yang akan dipenuhi itu mencapai 500 unit sesuai permintaan Kementerian Pertahanan.
> 
> "Kita melihat kebutuhan dan peluang dari berbagai macam kondisi Maung, ini sekalian kita sedang industrialisasi semoga tahun ini bisa 500 unit, meskipun kapasitas kita bangunan mencapai 1.000 unit dengan berbagai variannya," kata Ade dalam diskusi virtual yang diadakan Jakarta Defence Studies (JDS) dengan tema 'Tantangan Perang Generasi Keenam Versus Kemandirian Industri Pertahanan' di Jakarta, Rabu (26/8).
> 
> Hadir sebagai pemateri Sekretaris Jenderal Kementerian Pertahanan 2019-2020 Laksdya (Purn) Agus Setiadji, Direktur Utama (Dirut) PT Len Industri, Zakky Gamal Yasin, dan Ketua Harian Persatuan Industri Pertahanan Swasta Nasional (Pinhantanas) Mayjen (Purn) Jan Pieter Ate.
> 
> Dia menyatakan, PT Pindad juga akan meluncurkan kendaraan tempur lainnya pada 2021. Hanya saja, alutsista kali ini diperuntukkan bagi TNI AL. "Ini _coming soon_, _available_ tahun 2021. Tentu saja kendaraan tersebut dilengkapi senjata mesin untuk digunakan personel TNI," ujar Ade.
> 
> Menurut Ade, spesifikasi Antasena memiliki panjang 18,75 meter dan lebar 6,10 meter, yang memiliki kapasitas kecepatan 40 knots, yang dilengkapi kekuatan 2x1.700 tenaga kuda. "Kendaraan tempur berkonsep Tank Boat Antasena APC-30, ada variasi tank boat rudal dan tank boat kaliber 105 mm," jelas Ade yang menggantikan Dirut PT Pindad Abraham Moses.
> 
> Ade pun menyinggung tentang permintaan kebutuhan alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista) TNI memang terbatas. Hal itu menjadikan Pindad berbeda dengan pabrikan otomotif swasta yang bisa merakit mobil dalam jumlah ribuan dalam sebulan. "Rantis Anoa belum mencapai 1.000 (unit), padahal sudah berjalan 10 tahun. Ini ciri khas indhan, volume kebutuhan kecil," kata Ade.
> 
> Meski begitu, kata dia, pembangunan industri pertahanan (indhan) harus terus dirintis secara berkelanjutan, misalnya diseting bertahap untuk 20 tahun. Karena itu, kalau beda pemerintah beda kebijakan maka indhan tidak bakal bisa bersaing. "Pembangunan indhan harus bertahap. Lima tahun saja berubah, kita kerepotan. harusnya memang 20 tahun," ucap Ade.
> 
> *Typhoon bekas*
> Sementara Sekjen Kemenhan periode 2019-2020 Laksdya (Purn) Agus Setiadji mengomentari rencana Menhan Prabowo Subianto membeli pesawat tempur Typhoon bekas dari Austria. Agus mengaku hanya menyampaikan pendapat terkait kajian ilmiah yang tidak berkaitan dengan kebijakan. Dia menganggap, apa pun kebijakan yang diputuskan Menhan pasti ada dasar-dasar kuat untuk pengambilan keputusan membeli pesawat buatan konsorsium Eropa tersebut.
> 
> "Keputusan entah membeli sesuatu alutsista baru dengan teknologi tertentu ataupun alustsita bekas, diakibatkan kebutuhan mutlak dan segera. Bisa jadi kita saat ini, kita masih kepikiran belum punya bayangan, belum punya musuh, sehingga alutsista kita hanya sekian yang menembak. Saya yakin Menhan punya dasar kuat, misal segera untuk membeli alutsista," kata Agus.
> 
> Ketua Harian Pinhantanas Mayjen (Purn) Jan Pieter Ate, mengkritik langkah Menhan yang berencana membeli alutsista bekas. Menurut dia, jika kebijakan lebih memprioritaskan membeli alutsista bekas maka pertahanan Indonesia semakin tertinggal. Dia menyoroti, pembelian 15 unit Typhoon yang diproduksi belasan tahun lalu, dan di negaranya sudah tidak dipakai, malah akan digunakan untuk memperkuat TNI AU. Jika hal itu terjadi maka kekuatan TNI bisa dipertanyakan.
> 
> "Indonesia _kok_ beli bekas terus, beli teknologi yang baru, supaya indhan kita itu bisa _catch up_ (mengejar ketertinggalan). Jadi kita bicara kita generasi keenam, _stealth_, _big data_, musuhmu itu nanti bukan lawan barang bekas, tapi datang bawa teknologi terbaru," kata Ate dengan menggebu-gebu.
> 
> Ate juga menyunggung tentang konsep _minimum essential force_ (MEF) yang harus diganti karena tidak relevan lagi. Menurut dia, MEF merupakan konsep pertahanan yang tidak merepresentasikan Indonesia sebagai bangsa besar. Menurut dia, konsep MEF dengan rencana strategis (renstra) 2010-2014 dan 2015-2019 menghasilkan pemenuhan fisik baru tercapai 63,19 persen dan kesiapan alutsista hanya 58,37 persen.
> Ate menyebut, angka itu menunjukkan ada kesenjangan kesiapan pemenuhan dan penggunaan alutsita TNI mencapai 41 persen. "Sampai sekarang MEF belum memenuhi kebutuhan kita. Kita negara G-20. Tinggalkan MEF, kita susun kembali pertahanan negara besar. _Nah gitu dunk_," kata Ate mendukung agar Kemenhan tidak lagi menggunakan MEF sebagai dasar pembelian dan produksi alutsista TNI.
> 
> https://republika.co.id/berita/qfp280484/usai-maung-pt-pindad-produksi-tank-boat-antasena-apc30
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> interesting missile boat variants , can become a potential USV platform in the future , lets pray this thing wouldn't become another 1001 prototipe ......


what is this for ? they need to find the market before start producing such things like this.


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> *Usai Maung, PT Pindad Produksi Tank Boat Antasena APC-30*
> Kamis 27 Aug 2020 06:21 WIB
> Rep: Erik PP/ Red: Erik Purnama Putra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mayjen (Purn) Jan Pieter Ate kritik langkah Menhan Prabowo akan beli Typhoon bekas.*
> REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PT Pindad Ade Bagdja, menjelaskan, kini perusahaan sedang membuat produk pesanan khusus dari Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto, yaitu kendaraan taktis (rantis) bernama Maung. Pesanan yang akan dipenuhi itu mencapai 500 unit sesuai permintaan Kementerian Pertahanan.
> 
> "Kita melihat kebutuhan dan peluang dari berbagai macam kondisi Maung, ini sekalian kita sedang industrialisasi semoga tahun ini bisa 500 unit, meskipun kapasitas kita bangunan mencapai 1.000 unit dengan berbagai variannya," kata Ade dalam diskusi virtual yang diadakan Jakarta Defence Studies (JDS) dengan tema 'Tantangan Perang Generasi Keenam Versus Kemandirian Industri Pertahanan' di Jakarta, Rabu (26/8).
> 
> Hadir sebagai pemateri Sekretaris Jenderal Kementerian Pertahanan 2019-2020 Laksdya (Purn) Agus Setiadji, Direktur Utama (Dirut) PT Len Industri, Zakky Gamal Yasin, dan Ketua Harian Persatuan Industri Pertahanan Swasta Nasional (Pinhantanas) Mayjen (Purn) Jan Pieter Ate.
> 
> Dia menyatakan, PT Pindad juga akan meluncurkan kendaraan tempur lainnya pada 2021. Hanya saja, alutsista kali ini diperuntukkan bagi TNI AL. "Ini _coming soon_, _available_ tahun 2021. Tentu saja kendaraan tersebut dilengkapi senjata mesin untuk digunakan personel TNI," ujar Ade.
> 
> Menurut Ade, spesifikasi Antasena memiliki panjang 18,75 meter dan lebar 6,10 meter, yang memiliki kapasitas kecepatan 40 knots, yang dilengkapi kekuatan 2x1.700 tenaga kuda. "Kendaraan tempur berkonsep Tank Boat Antasena APC-30, ada variasi tank boat rudal dan tank boat kaliber 105 mm," jelas Ade yang menggantikan Dirut PT Pindad Abraham Moses.
> 
> *Ade pun menyinggung tentang permintaan kebutuhan alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista) TNI memang terbatas. Hal itu menjadikan Pindad berbeda dengan pabrikan otomotif swasta yang bisa merakit mobil dalam jumlah ribuan dalam sebulan. "Rantis Anoa belum mencapai 1.000 (unit), padahal sudah berjalan 10 tahun. Ini ciri khas indhan, volume kebutuhan kecil," kata Ade.*
> 
> Meski begitu, kata dia, pembangunan industri pertahanan (indhan) harus terus dirintis secara berkelanjutan, misalnya diseting bertahap untuk 20 tahun. Karena itu, kalau beda pemerintah beda kebijakan maka indhan tidak bakal bisa bersaing. "Pembangunan indhan harus bertahap. Lima tahun saja berubah, kita kerepotan. harusnya memang 20 tahun," ucap Ade.
> 
> *Typhoon bekas*
> Sementara Sekjen Kemenhan periode 2019-2020 Laksdya (Purn) Agus Setiadji mengomentari rencana Menhan Prabowo Subianto membeli pesawat tempur Typhoon bekas dari Austria. Agus mengaku hanya menyampaikan pendapat terkait kajian ilmiah yang tidak berkaitan dengan kebijakan. Dia menganggap, apa pun kebijakan yang diputuskan Menhan pasti ada dasar-dasar kuat untuk pengambilan keputusan membeli pesawat buatan konsorsium Eropa tersebut.
> 
> "Keputusan entah membeli sesuatu alutsista baru dengan teknologi tertentu ataupun alustsita bekas, diakibatkan kebutuhan mutlak dan segera. Bisa jadi kita saat ini, kita masih kepikiran belum punya bayangan, belum punya musuh, sehingga alutsista kita hanya sekian yang menembak. Saya yakin Menhan punya dasar kuat, misal segera untuk membeli alutsista," kata Agus.
> 
> Ketua Harian Pinhantanas Mayjen (Purn) Jan Pieter Ate, mengkritik langkah Menhan yang berencana membeli alutsista bekas. Menurut dia, jika kebijakan lebih memprioritaskan membeli alutsista bekas maka pertahanan Indonesia semakin tertinggal. Dia menyoroti, pembelian 15 unit Typhoon yang diproduksi belasan tahun lalu, dan di negaranya sudah tidak dipakai, malah akan digunakan untuk memperkuat TNI AU. Jika hal itu terjadi maka kekuatan TNI bisa dipertanyakan.
> 
> "Indonesia _kok_ beli bekas terus, beli teknologi yang baru, supaya indhan kita itu bisa _catch up_ (mengejar ketertinggalan). Jadi kita bicara kita generasi keenam, _stealth_, _big data_, musuhmu itu nanti bukan lawan barang bekas, tapi datang bawa teknologi terbaru," kata Ate dengan menggebu-gebu.
> 
> Ate juga menyunggung tentang konsep _minimum essential force_ (MEF) yang harus diganti karena tidak relevan lagi. Menurut dia, MEF merupakan konsep pertahanan yang tidak merepresentasikan Indonesia sebagai bangsa besar. Menurut dia, konsep MEF dengan rencana strategis (renstra) 2010-2014 dan 2015-2019 menghasilkan pemenuhan fisik baru tercapai 63,19 persen dan kesiapan alutsista hanya 58,37 persen.
> Ate menyebut, angka itu menunjukkan ada kesenjangan kesiapan pemenuhan dan penggunaan alutsita TNI mencapai 41 persen. "Sampai sekarang MEF belum memenuhi kebutuhan kita. Kita negara G-20. Tinggalkan MEF, kita susun kembali pertahanan negara besar. _Nah gitu dunk_," kata Ate mendukung agar Kemenhan tidak lagi menggunakan MEF sebagai dasar pembelian dan produksi alutsista TNI.
> 
> https://republika.co.id/berita/qfp280484/usai-maung-pt-pindad-produksi-tank-boat-antasena-apc30
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> interesting missile boat variants , can become a potential USV platform in the future , lets pray this thing wouldn't become another 1001 prototipe ......



masih jauh jumlah Anoa dibandingkan dengan kebutuhan untuk membentuk brigade-brigade infantry mekanis di banyak Kodam. Setidaknya Kodam macam Siliwangi, Diponegoro, Brawijaya, Bukit Barisan, Mulawarman juga 



Alex898 said:


> what is this for ? they need to find the market before start producing such things like this.



They already trying to convert some infantry units into specialized riverine and Offshore mechanized type infantry units. Instead of APC and IFV they envisioned those infantry being carried by armed boats


----------



## Alex898

Nike said:


> They already trying to convert some infantry units into specialized riverine and Offshore mechanized type infantry units. Instead of APC and IFV they envisioned those infantry being carried by armed boats


I just hope that Pindad not only depend on its sale to TNI, but also trying to sell it in international market.


----------



## Nike

Alex898 said:


> I just hope that Pindad not only depend on its sale to TNI, but also trying to sell it in international market.



Well other must be like to see how TNI to utilize this boats


----------



## Whizzack

Nike said:


> Air Diplomacy, Apa Cukup Beli Empat Pesawat Sukhoi?
> 
> 
> Indonesia mengambil empat Sukhoi dari Rusia saat AS memberikan embargo suku cadang pesawat. Cukupkah empat Sukhoi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nasional.kompas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even the one who signed the contract for early Sukhoi batch is giving his clue about Air Force preferences to use US fighter and only bought Flanker as wake up call and diplomatic pressure against USA



Yes, and at the same time he also reveals that the effects of the US arms embargo against us was true and real... contrary to the insistence of some posters here that seems to think otherwise... and it became so bad that we actually had to take the 'extreme' measure of actually buying those Sukhois even with our very limited budget just to make that damned point... And that is the whole point of arms diversification, so that we would no longer be beholden to just a single provider, be less susceptible to their pressures and keep our options open...


----------



## Nike

Whizzack said:


> Yes, and at the same time he also reveals that the effects of the US arms embargo against us was true and real... contrary to the insistence of some posters here that seems to think otherwise... and it became so bad that we actually had to take the 'extreme' measure of actually buying those Sukhois even with our very limited budget just to make that damned point... And that is the whole point of arms diversification, so that we would no longer be beholden to just a single provider, be less susceptible to their pressures and keep our options open...



US arms embargoe came into effect because our sheer ignorance in the past to the point of stupidity to not be able to see the geopolitical changes and utterly bloody governance who likes to put gun on our own people and even foreign civillian. It is very different with to use arms to suppressing armed rebellion like PRRI PERMESTA or DI/TII but to use violence measure against unarmed protest in cemetery is sheer arrogance. And our armed forces at the time being degraded to just become a hired thugs of the most powerfull family in Indonesia, instead of protector for the people and country and its society. 

There is nothing to be proud just to be at the end of received ends of such treatment though, lesson had been learned so our political government must be more wiser and can read such situation more accurately.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fl0gger

Noice


----------



## Nike

First Suro calendar, the best day to clean up Sacred weaponry in our inventory















Credit to original owner

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

All Our fighter use their own original missile, so I'm pretty sure he's not talking about Air Force.
Is he talking about Navy vs MBDA?

Or is he talking about integration of Link16 and Link Y into scytalis BMS ??


----------



## Nike

*Menhan RI Menyambut kedatangan Alat Ventilator Dari Kedubes Amerika Serikat*
Minggu, 30 Agustus 2020

Jakarta




– Menteri Pertahanan RI Prabowo Subianto menerima bantuan alat ventilator untuk penanganan Pandemi Covid-19 dari Pemerintah Amerika Serikat yang diserahkan secara simbolis oleh Kedutaan Besar Amerika Serikat Ms. Heather Variava, Minggu ( 30/8) di Pintu Selatan Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma Jakarta.

Bantuan alat ventilator ini telah diterima oleh Menteri Pertahanan RI untuk yang kedua kalinya setelah Pemerintah Australia mengirimkan bantuan alat tersebut saat kemarin. Semua ini adalah salah satu bentuk hubungan yang sangat harmonis antara Pemerintah Indonesia dengan Pemerintah Australia dan Pemerintah Amerika Serikat.

Pelaksana tugas Duta Besar Amerika Serikat Ms. Heather Variava dalam sambutannya menyampaikan bahwa Amerika Serikat memberikan bantuan 500 alat ventilator baru dan canggih kepada Pemerintah Indonesia dari 1000 alat ventilator buatan Amerika Serikat. Mewujudkan kemurahan hati Presiden Trump untuk mendukung respon situasi Pandemi Covid-19 yang mendesak di Indonesia.

500 alat Ventilator yang diberikan saat ini akan memberikan fleksibilitas yang lebih besar kepada Pemerintah Indonesia dalam perawatan pasien yang terkena Covid-19. Di Produksi oleh Perusahaan Amerika Serikat, peralatan canggih ini mencerminkan inovasi sektor swasta Pemerintah Amerika Serikat.

Menteri Pertahanan RI Prabowo Subianto pada kesempatan tersebut juga menyampaikan ucapan terima kasih yang sangat dalam serta apresiasi dan penghargaan yang setinggi-tingginya atas solidaritas, persahabatan dan empati yang diberikan Pemerintah Amerika Serikat juga seluruh rakyat Amerika Serikat untuk bantuan alat ventilator bagi penanganan melawan Pandemi Covid-19 di Indonesia.




Pemerintah Indonesia sangat menghargai bantuan alat ventilator ini, karena bantuan alat ventilator yang diberikan akan sangat krusial dan sangat penting penggunaannya di beberapa daerah di Indonesia.

Menhan juga menyampaikan penghargaan atas Pemerintah Amerika Serikat yang telah menjalin hubungan yang baik untuk Indonesia dengan harapan hubungan bilateral ini agar dapat terus berkembang lebih dari saat ini.

Tampak hadir dalam acara tersebut Gubernur DKI Jakarta Anis Baswedan, Sekjen Kemhan Marsdya TNI Donny Ermawan Taufanto., M.D.S, Karoum Setjen Kemhan, Kapusrehab Kemhan, Dirkes Kuathan Kemhan, Karo Humas Setjen Kemhan, Karo TU Menhan, Dirkersin Strahan dan Sekjen Kemenkes.






Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia







www.kemhan.go.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gen3115

Whizzack said:


> Yes, and at the same time he also reveals that the effects of the US arms embargo against us was true and real... contrary to the insistence of some posters here that seems to think otherwise... and it became so bad that we actually had to take the 'extreme' measure of actually buying those Sukhois even with our very limited budget just to make that damned point... And that is the whole point of arms diversification, so that we would no longer be beholden to just a single provider, be less susceptible to their pressures and keep our options open...



Of course its true and real, thats the whole point of an embargo. But did they do it out of nothing? no. Did we also manage to circumvent it? yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

One of the most decorated officer in Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Logam42

Nike said:


> First Suro calendar, the best day to clean up Sacred weaponry in our inventory
> 
> View attachment 665349
> View attachment 665350
> View attachment 665351
> View attachment 665352
> 
> 
> Credit to original owner


Why do we still use something so old? It feels like one of those fossils in LATAM that were already obsolete during the cold war


----------



## Fl0gger




----------



## Raduga

Fl0gger said:


> View attachment 665378


how many URO vehicle we actually had ?


----------



## Whizzack

Gen3115 said:


> Of course its true and real, thats the whole point of an embargo. But did they do it out of nothing? no. Did we also manage to circumvent it? yes.


Succesfully circumvent it by buying Flankers...?


----------



## Nike

Whizzack said:


> Succesfully circumvent it by buying Flankers...?



By adopt major reform in government and TNI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

Whizzack said:


> Succesfully circumvent it by buying Flankers...?





Nike said:


> By adopt major reform in government and TNI



Um no, circumventing literally means going around an obstacle, what I meant is this







IMO, the 4 Flankers were more of a diplomatic tool and was only there to augment the existing workhorses at the time and buying them isn't circumventing the problem, it was just avoiding the problem altogether and creating new problems afterwards. Even they were not flying often and was inactive since 2003 and had to have their comms equipment updated at the time. Not too mention even the armaments came way later.

My point is though, people seem to forget the reason for the arms embargo and why it happened in the first place. Seems like a lot of people think it happened out of nothing. Thats where the reforms come in.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> Or is he talking about integration of Link16 and Link Y into scytalis BMS ??


Likely that.


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> Likely that.


Which one didn't want to give source code?
US or France?
I think France, because from their website scitalys already know how to handle Link16 but no link-y mentioned.


----------



## Chestnut

Both.

What I get from that Tweet is that the Indonesian Government wants the code so they can do the integration themselves with LEN. Which is stupid and isn't going to happen.

No one is going to be willing to give source code for that, be they Russian, Chinese, American, or European. The best they can do is send an LOR to the respective governments and SCYTALIS (as a NATO vendor) would do the integration work after signing the appropriate NDA/gag orders so as to protect confidential technologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> Both.
> 
> What I get from that Tweet is that the Indonesian Government wants the code so they can do the integration themselves with LEN. Which is stupid and isn't going to happen.
> 
> No one is going to be willing to give source code for that, be they Russian, Chinese, American, or European. The best they can do is send an LOR to the respective governments and SCYTALIS (as a NATO vendor) would do the integration work after signing the appropriate NDA/gag orders so as to protect confidential technologies.


Basically you need to get permission from each party to be connected to each other, right?
And huge number of Indonesian netizen out there still think Scitalys is a JAGOAN CODING that can magically put Flanker link into one BMS platform with western link...??!

BIG LOL aja deh...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azull

Chestnut said:


> Both.
> 
> What I get from that Tweet is that the Indonesian Government wants the code so they can do the integration themselves with LEN. Which is stupid and isn't going to happen.
> 
> No one is going to be willing to give source code for that, be they Russian, Chinese, American, or European. The best they can do is send an LOR to the respective governments and SCYTALIS (as a NATO vendor) would do the integration work after signing the appropriate NDA/gag orders so as to protect confidential technologies.


It makes sense. Its a system highly resistant to jamming. If even a small part of the datalink system is leaked to unfriendly country, it would compromise all of the user of the said system.

The source code of link16 or linkY will not be given to Indonesia even if Indonesia has the capability to send people to mars hahaha.


----------



## Azull

umigami said:


> Basically you need to get permission from each party to be connected to each other, right?
> And huge number of Indonesian netizen out there still think Scitalys is a JAGOAN CODING that can magically put Flanker link into one BMS platform with western link...??!
> 
> BIG LOL aja deh...


Of course SCYTALIS is good at what they do. They have the capabilities and experience with western datalink system.

They are the one building the national datalink system of South Korea and Japan.

I imagine any Nato country capable of developing its own datalink system like the US with their Link11, Link16 and Link22 and also the Netherlands with the LinkY would refuse to give the source code of their datalink system in fear of leakage on their own system. Not to mention if the country who requested for the source code has plans to connect those datalink system with an eastern block datalink system found in our flankers. Most probably they have fear that it would compromise their datalink system to the russian or chinese side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> Basically you need to get permission from each party to be connected to each other, right?
> And huge number of Indonesian netizen out there still think Scitalys is a JAGOAN CODING that can magically put Flanker link into one BMS platform with western link...??!
> 
> BIG LOL aja deh...


That the thing.

The respective governments involved would appoint a third party (in this case SCYTALIS) to do the integration work and each government would individually assess that third party to make sure that none of the respective confidential technologies would be leaked to the other parties, be it through an NDA/gag order, security check, etc.

Remember that TDL's only work with their own TDL's. Meaning Link 16 can only fully integrate with Link 16 and Link Y with Link Y. So obviously you're going to need a common denominator that can take all that data and share it with both. Which is where SCYTALIS comes in.

If things goes well, then they would all allow SCYTALIS to work on their respective TDL's and create a universal common link that allows them to *partly *talk to one another through a common denominator (like an AWACS or a C2 center). If not, then the proposal gets revoked.

This is why you see that linking different data-links together works for some countries (South Korea, NATO, Australia, Singapore) yet fails with others (India, Malaysia, Egypt, etc.). The US would understandably be more palatable in allowing their Link 11/16/22 to share data with a European data-link such as Link Y or MANDRIL through a "translator" as compared to a Russian or Chinese data-link.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> That the thing.
> 
> The respective governments involved would appoint a third party (in this case SCYTALIS) to do the integration work and each government would individually assess that third party to make sure that none of the respective confidential technologies would be leaked to the other parties, be it through an NDA/gag order, security check, etc.
> 
> Remember that TDL's only work with their own TDL's. Meaning Link 16 can only fully integrate with Link 16 and Link Y with Link Y. So obviously you're going to need a common denominator that can take all that data and share it with both. Which is where SCYTALIS comes in.
> 
> If things goes well, then they would all allow SCYTALIS to work on their respective TDL's and create a universal common link that allows them to *partly *talk to one another through a common denominator (like an AWACS or a C2 center). If not, then the proposal gets revoked.
> 
> This is why you see that linking different data-links together works for some countries (South Korea, NATO, Australia, Singapore) yet fails with others (India, Malaysia, Egypt, etc.). The US would understandably be more palatable in allowing their Link 11/16/22 to share data with a European data-link such as Link Y or MANDRIL through a "translator" as compared to a Russian or Chinese data-link.


MoD already contract Scitalys, so this problem already resolved in the way as you mentioned, right?
Then why AH need to bring this up?
MoD masih ngotot lewat LEN aja?


----------



## Cromwell

DSME1400 Class project will be continued

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> Basically you need to get permission from each party to be connected to each other, right?
> And huge number of Indonesian netizen out there still think Scitalys is a JAGOAN CODING that can magically put Flanker link into one BMS platform with western link...??!
> 
> BIG LOL aja deh...


Well those netizens in local military forum, they will find themself disappointed when they reading what we are discussing here. The thing is, what they've been imagining is impossible.


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> MoD already contract Scitalys, so this problem already resolved in the way as you mentioned, right?
> Then why AH need to bring this up?
> MoD masih ngotot lewat LEN aja?


Because you still need a TDL for things that don't require Link 16 or Link Y integration. For example smaller patrol boats or tactical/armored vehicles. That's where the proposed LEN link comes in.

For the most part, you only need Link 16/Link Y for assets that you know are going to work with close cooperation with our _"*NOT ALLIES" *_in the region such as Australia, Singapore, and the United States.

Things such as F-16's, AWACS, MPA's, AAW frigates, Corvettes, Submarines, Ospreys, Apaches, MRAD/HIMAD IADS systems, and GCI/Surveillance radars are obviously going to be more at play with each other when it comes to multinational force compatibility thus would require a Link 16/Link Y TDL unit.

Whereas things such as Leopards, CEASARS, Bell 412's, Fennecs, Komodos, Anoas, VSHORADS/SHORAD etc can simply have a partly enclosed indigenous TDL shared within their own local battle space. For example, you really don't need a full Link 16 TDL unit on a Komodo with a Mistral launcher since it's going to be rather expensive and you can simply share that data to say, an AWACS with a JTAC/TACP or a C2 center.

Again, that's where the proposed LEN link comes in. LEN link to my best guess is supposed to link up all the other "dumber" assets that doesn't need Link 16/Link Y capability. This is similar in scheme to the South Korean Link-K.









Korea develops indigenous tactical data link







www.koreatimes.co.kr





What SCYLATIS is doing is simply creating a central node that can process all the data that is being given out by the different data-link networks together. Similar to what they did in Korea and Japan. And again, this is all subject to the approval of all the different governments involved.

Now I don't know who AH is talking to. But if the person he was talking to is implying that there are people in the government that are demanding that PT LEN be the integrator as opposed to SCYLATIS, then it's going to fail miserably. *You're going to need a neutral third party with a certain criteria in order to link all these different networks together. *And with LEN being a state owned company, they already fail in that criteria.

However, if it is simply attempting to integrate LEN link onto the wider National Data Link network. Then that is going to be subject of:

i.) Who are the sub contractors.

ii.) Where were the components made.

iii.) How secure is the network.

Edit: *And before anyone asks, NO, you can't use a LEN link TDL on a Flanker. The Russians aren't going to give us the source codes for the Myech/Irbis-E radar no matter how many times we ask. Stop being cringe.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> *And before anyone asks, NO, you can't use a LEN link TDL on a Flanker. The Russians aren't going to give us the source codes for the Myech/Irbis-E radar no matter how many times we ask. Stop being cringe.*


Other parties will not approve it anyway..


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> Because you still need a TDL for things that don't require Link 16 or Link Y integration. For example smaller patrol boats or tactical/armored vehicles. That's where the proposed LEN link comes in.
> 
> For the most part, you only need Link 16/Link Y for assets that you know are going to work with close cooperation with our _"*NOT ALLIES" *_in the region such as Australia, Singapore, and the United States.
> 
> Things such as F-16's, AWACS, MPA's, AAW frigates, Corvettes, Submarines, Ospreys, Apaches, MRAD/HIMAD IADS systems, and GCI/Surveillance radars are obviously going to be more at play with each other when it comes to multinational force compatibility thus would require a Link 16/Link Y TDL unit.
> 
> Whereas things such as Leopards, CEASARS, Bell 412's, Fennecs, Komodos, Anoas, VSHORADS/SHORAD etc can simply have a partly enclosed indigenous TDL shared within their own local battle space. For example, you really don't need a full Link 16 TDL unit on a Komodo with a Mistral launcher since it's going to be rather expensive and you can simply share that data to say, an AWACS with a JTAC/TACP or a C2 center.
> 
> Again, that's where the proposed LEN link comes in. LEN link to my best guess is supposed to link up all the other "dumber" assets that doesn't need Link 16/Link Y capability. This is similar in scheme to the South Korean Link-K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korea develops indigenous tactical data link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.koreatimes.co.kr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What SCYLATIS is doing is simply creating a central node that can process all the data that is being given out by the different data-link networks together. Similar to what they did in Korea and Japan. And again, this is all subject to the approval of all the different governments involved.
> 
> Now I don't know who AH is talking to. But if the person he was talking to is implying that there are people in the government that are demanding that PT LEN be the integrator as opposed to SCYLATIS, then it's going to fail miserably. *You're going to need a neutral third party with a certain criteria in order to link all these different networks together. *And with LEN being a state owned company, they already fail in that criteria.
> 
> However, if it is simply attempting to integrate LEN link onto the wider National Data Link network. Then that is going to be subject of:
> 
> i.) Who are the sub contractors.
> 
> ii.) Where were the components made.
> 
> iii.) How secure is the network.
> 
> Edit: *And before anyone asks, NO, you can't use a LEN link TDL on a Flanker. The Russians aren't going to give us the source codes for the Myech/Irbis-E radar no matter how many times we ask. Stop being cringe.*



As far as i know, PINDAD and Thales is in cooperation to include Link Y tactical datalink on several TNI AD important assets such as Komodo Command Vehicles for Army Air Defense Battalion (Mistral launcher units) and Army Artillery Battalion (Caesar and Astros), but surely not all assets is in command of high end data link system.


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> As far as i know, PINDAD and Thales is in cooperation to include Link Y tactical datalink on several TNI AD important assets such as Komodo Command Vehicles for Army Air Defense Battalion (Mistral launcher units) and Army Artillery Battalion (Caesar and Astros), but surely not all assets is in command of high end data link system.


Oh well that's good. At least force multipliers would get Link Y connectivity.


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 665470
> View attachment 665471
> View attachment 665472
> View attachment 665473
> View attachment 665474
> 
> 
> DSME1400 Class project will be continued



Sure, but they still tight lipped about several key points

*Khawatir Bocor, PT PAL Tutup Mulut Rahasia Kapal Selam RI*
*Ferry Sandi *, CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

31 August 2020 19:48




Foto: Kapal Selam buatan RI. (Dok: PT PAL)





*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) masih menutup rapat rencana pengembangan pembangunan kapal selam fase 4 hingga 6 setelah mendapat penyertaan modal negara (PMN) sebesar 1,3 triliun dari pemerintah. Kucuran dana itu tercantum pada buku Nota Keuangan Beserta RAPBN 2021.


Kepala Departemen Humas PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Utario Esna Putra mengungkapkan kerahasiaan dalam kapal selam adalah informasi negara yang sangat dijaga. Pasalnya, ini berkaitan dengan kekuatan pertahanan militer Indonesia. PT PAL sudah membangun 1 dari 3 kapal selam yang dipesan Indonesia, dua kapal selam telah diproduksi di Korsel.

"Info yang berkaitan dengan ini sangat strategis. Terkait rencana pengembangan juga belum bisa disampaikan, karena khawatir jika infonya menyebar lalu dari pihak misal negara lain mencari tahu lebih detil maka bisa bocor," kata Utario kepada _CNBC Indonesia_, Senin (31/8).




PILIHAN REDAKSI

*5 Fakta Kapal Selam Made in RI yang Bikin Geger ASEAN*
*Kapal Selam RI yang Bikin Geger ASEAN Diinisiasi SBY?*
*Ini Harga Kapal Selam Buatan RI yang Bikin Geger di ASEAN*

Hingga kini, tidak banyak yang mengetahui komponen dari kapal selam tersebut termasuk soal kandungan komponen lokal. Informasi seputar komponen kapal selam memang tidak bisa dipublikasikan kepada khalayak luas, termasuk proses pembuatannya.

"Untuk kapal selam kita masih tahan dulu, sementara kita belum bisa kasih_ statement_, kalau ada update kita akan segera sampaikan," paparnya.

Meski kerahasiaan dalam kapal selam sangat rahasia, namun ada hal yang membanggakan, yakni Kapal Selam Alugoro yang dibuat PT PAL Indonesia yang bekerja sama dengan Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME), sukses menapaki keberhasilan beberapa uji coba pembuatan kapal selam.

Keberhasilan pembangunan Kapal Selam Alugoro menjadikan Indonesia menjadi satu-satunya negara di kawasan Asia Tenggara yang mampu membangun kapal selam.

Pemerintah Indonesia berencana menambah lagi tiga kapal selam melalui proses perakitan oleh PT PAL Indonesia kerja sama dengan Korea Selatan di Surabaya, Jawa Timur. Kontrak pengadaan kapal selam yang ke 4, 5, dan 6 sempat diteken pada 12 April 2019.









Khawatir Bocor, PT PAL Tutup Mulut Rahasia Kapal Selam RI


PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) masih menutup rapat rencana pengembangan pembangunan kapal selam fase 4 hingga 6.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> Sure, but they still tight lipped about several key points
> 
> *Khawatir Bocor, PT PAL Tutup Mulut Rahasia Kapal Selam RI*
> *Ferry Sandi *, CNBC Indonesia
> NEWS
> 
> 31 August 2020 19:48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Kapal Selam buatan RI. (Dok: PT PAL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) masih menutup rapat rencana pengembangan pembangunan kapal selam fase 4 hingga 6 setelah mendapat penyertaan modal negara (PMN) sebesar 1,3 triliun dari pemerintah. Kucuran dana itu tercantum pada buku Nota Keuangan Beserta RAPBN 2021.
> 
> 
> Kepala Departemen Humas PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Utario Esna Putra mengungkapkan kerahasiaan dalam kapal selam adalah informasi negara yang sangat dijaga. Pasalnya, ini berkaitan dengan kekuatan pertahanan militer Indonesia. PT PAL sudah membangun 1 dari 3 kapal selam yang dipesan Indonesia, dua kapal selam telah diproduksi di Korsel.
> 
> "Info yang berkaitan dengan ini sangat strategis. Terkait rencana pengembangan juga belum bisa disampaikan, karena khawatir jika infonya menyebar lalu dari pihak misal negara lain mencari tahu lebih detil maka bisa bocor," kata Utario kepada _CNBC Indonesia_, Senin (31/8).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PILIHAN REDAKSI
> 
> *5 Fakta Kapal Selam Made in RI yang Bikin Geger ASEAN*
> *Kapal Selam RI yang Bikin Geger ASEAN Diinisiasi SBY?*
> *Ini Harga Kapal Selam Buatan RI yang Bikin Geger di ASEAN*
> 
> 
> Hingga kini, tidak banyak yang mengetahui komponen dari kapal selam tersebut termasuk soal kandungan komponen lokal. Informasi seputar komponen kapal selam memang tidak bisa dipublikasikan kepada khalayak luas, termasuk proses pembuatannya.
> 
> "Untuk kapal selam kita masih tahan dulu, sementara kita belum bisa kasih_ statement_, kalau ada update kita akan segera sampaikan," paparnya.
> 
> Meski kerahasiaan dalam kapal selam sangat rahasia, namun ada hal yang membanggakan, yakni Kapal Selam Alugoro yang dibuat PT PAL Indonesia yang bekerja sama dengan Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME), sukses menapaki keberhasilan beberapa uji coba pembuatan kapal selam.
> 
> Keberhasilan pembangunan Kapal Selam Alugoro menjadikan Indonesia menjadi satu-satunya negara di kawasan Asia Tenggara yang mampu membangun kapal selam.
> 
> Pemerintah Indonesia berencana menambah lagi tiga kapal selam melalui proses perakitan oleh PT PAL Indonesia kerja sama dengan Korea Selatan di Surabaya, Jawa Timur. Kontrak pengadaan kapal selam yang ke 4, 5, dan 6 sempat diteken pada 12 April 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khawatir Bocor, PT PAL Tutup Mulut Rahasia Kapal Selam RI
> 
> 
> PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) masih menutup rapat rencana pengembangan pembangunan kapal selam fase 4 hingga 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbcindonesia.com


Well Type 209 is widely exported and pretty much the basic of modern diesel electric submarine, the specs are widely known and despite all the changes on this version, people already know more or less on Type 209


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Sure, but they still tight lipped about several key points
> 
> *Khawatir Bocor, PT PAL Tutup Mulut Rahasia Kapal Selam RI*
> *Ferry Sandi *, CNBC Indonesia
> NEWS
> 
> 31 August 2020 19:48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Kapal Selam buatan RI. (Dok: PT PAL)
> 
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) masih menutup rapat rencana pengembangan pembangunan kapal selam fase 4 hingga 6 setelah mendapat penyertaan modal negara (PMN) sebesar 1,3 triliun dari pemerintah. Kucuran dana itu tercantum pada buku Nota Keuangan Beserta RAPBN 2021.
> 
> 
> Kepala Departemen Humas PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Utario Esna Putra mengungkapkan kerahasiaan dalam kapal selam adalah informasi negara yang sangat dijaga. Pasalnya, ini berkaitan dengan kekuatan pertahanan militer Indonesia. PT PAL sudah membangun 1 dari 3 kapal selam yang dipesan Indonesia, dua kapal selam telah diproduksi di Korsel.
> 
> "Info yang berkaitan dengan ini sangat strategis. Terkait rencana pengembangan juga belum bisa disampaikan, karena khawatir jika infonya menyebar lalu dari pihak misal negara lain mencari tahu lebih detil maka bisa bocor," kata Utario kepada _CNBC Indonesia_, Senin (31/8).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PILIHAN REDAKSI
> 
> *5 Fakta Kapal Selam Made in RI yang Bikin Geger ASEAN*
> *Kapal Selam RI yang Bikin Geger ASEAN Diinisiasi SBY?*
> *Ini Harga Kapal Selam Buatan RI yang Bikin Geger di ASEAN*
> 
> 
> Hingga kini, tidak banyak yang mengetahui komponen dari kapal selam tersebut termasuk soal kandungan komponen lokal. Informasi seputar komponen kapal selam memang tidak bisa dipublikasikan kepada khalayak luas, termasuk proses pembuatannya.
> 
> "Untuk kapal selam kita masih tahan dulu, sementara kita belum bisa kasih_ statement_, kalau ada update kita akan segera sampaikan," paparnya.
> 
> Meski kerahasiaan dalam kapal selam sangat rahasia, namun ada hal yang membanggakan, yakni Kapal Selam Alugoro yang dibuat PT PAL Indonesia yang bekerja sama dengan Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME), sukses menapaki keberhasilan beberapa uji coba pembuatan kapal selam.
> 
> Keberhasilan pembangunan Kapal Selam Alugoro menjadikan Indonesia menjadi satu-satunya negara di kawasan Asia Tenggara yang mampu membangun kapal selam.
> 
> Pemerintah Indonesia berencana menambah lagi tiga kapal selam melalui proses perakitan oleh PT PAL Indonesia kerja sama dengan Korea Selatan di Surabaya, Jawa Timur. Kontrak pengadaan kapal selam yang ke 4, 5, dan 6 sempat diteken pada 12 April 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khawatir Bocor, PT PAL Tutup Mulut Rahasia Kapal Selam RI
> 
> 
> PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) masih menutup rapat rencana pengembangan pembangunan kapal selam fase 4 hingga 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbcindonesia.com


To be fair I can understand where they are coming from. You shouldn't really publicly disclose which components is made by who. A simple "_X% of components are made at PT PAL" _ should suffice for any mildly interested party.


----------



## Nike

Menteri Sosial Juliari Batubara (kanan) dan Komandan Jenderal Kopassus Mayjen TNI I Nyoman Cantiasa (kiri) mengecek kendaraan penanggulangan bencana alam di Mako Kopassus, Cijantung, Jakarta Timur, Selasa (1/9/2020). Kementerian Sosial menghibahkan dua unit kendaraan truk tangki air dan dua unit kendaraan truk angkut serbaguna untuk memperlancar tugas Kopassus dalam penanggulangan bencana alam di Indonesia. ANTARA FOTO/Galih Pradipta/wsj. 





Menteri Sosial Juliari Batubara (kiri) dan Komandan Jenderal Kopassus Mayjen TNI I Nyoman Cantiasa (kiri) meresmikan kendaraan penanggulangan bencana alam di Mako Kopassus di Cijantung, Jakarta Timur, Selasa (1/9/2020). Kementerian Sosial menghibahkan dua unit kendaraan truk tangki air dan dua unit kendaraan truk angkut serbaguna untuk memperlancar tugas Kopassus dalam penanggulangan bencana alam di Indonesia. ANTARA FOTO/Galih Pradipta/wsj. 





Menteri Sosial Juliari Batubara (kanan) secara simbolis menyerahkan kunci mobil kepada Komandan Jenderal Kopassus Mayjen TNI I Nyoman Cantiasa (tengah) disaksikan Dirjen Perlindungan dan Jaminan Sosial Kementerian Sosial Pepen Nazaruddin (kiri) di Mako Kopassus, Cijantung, Jakarta Timur, Selasa (1/9/2020). Kementerian Sosial menghibahkan dua unit kendaraan truk tangki air dan dua unit kendaraan truk angkut serbaguna untuk memperlancar tugas Kopassus dalam penanggulangan bencana alam di Indonesia. ANTARA FOTO/Galih Pradipta/wsj.


----------



## Nike

Kopral (Purn) Partika Subagyo Lelono mengajak anggota Dalmas Polresta Surakarta melakukan aksi damai TNI-Polri Solid di Manahan, Solo, Jawa Tengah, Senin (31/8/2020). Aksi tersebut digelar sebagai simbol perdamaian antara TNI dan Polri serta menyerukan agar peristiwa penyerangan terhadap Polsek Ciracas di Jakarta Timur tidak terulang kembali. ANTARAFOTO/Maulana Surya/aww. 






Kopral (Purn) Partika Subagyo Lelono mengajak anggota Dalmas Polresta Surakarta melakukan aksi damai TNI-Polri Solid di Manahan, Solo, Jawa Tengah, Senin (31/8/2020). Aksi tersebut digelar sebagai simbol perdamaian antara TNI dan Polri serta menyerukan agar peristiwa penyerangan terhadap Polsek Ciracas di Jakarta Timur tidak terulang kembali. ANTARAFOTO/Maulana Surya/aww.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Nike

Prajurit Batalyon Intai Amfibi 1 Marinir (Yontaifib 1 Mar) melaksanakan latihan Close Quarter Battle (CQB) atau pertempuran jarak dekat (PJD) di Marunda, Jakarta, Sabtu (29/8/2020). Latihan tersebut bertujuan untuk meningkatkan reflek perorangan maupun tim dalam bertempur jarak dekat dalam ruangan. ANTARA FOTO/M Risyal Hidayat/wsj.


----------



## Nike

Prajurit TNI Batalyon Raider 112/Dharma Jaya Kodam Iskandar Muda mengikuti latihan pemeliharaan, di pantai Lampuuk Aceh Besar, Aceh, Selasa (1/9/2020). Latihan pemeliharaan yang melibatkan seluruh prajurit Batalyon Raider 112 untuk meningkatkan kemampuan dan keterampilan dalam melaksanakan tugas untuk menjaga keutuhan negara dari ancaman dalam dan luar negeri. ANTARA FOTO/Irwansyah Putra/pras.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fl0gger

Raduga said:


> how many URO vehicle we actually had ?


30 an 20 dgn launcer 10 utk observasi


----------



## Nike

What you bring for long term deployment at the Border

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alex898

http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2020/09/belanda-memproses-pesanan-radar-kapal.html
Looks like the modernization project already started.


----------



## Cromwell



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fl0gger

berita lama...


----------



## Raduga

__ https://www.facebook.com/ROKArmedForces/posts/3165464870218545

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Of all the things i posted including those old Belarus - Telkom mediated missiles proposals ( Osa rebranded ) & even MLU details on F-16s, everything i shared are old ones, including F-35 talks, those were of 2008

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

We're getting another 110M OPV unit ( 2021 - 2024 procurement ) & other stuffs


----------



## gondes

Cromwell said:


> We're getting another 110M OPV unit ( 2021 - 2024 procurement ) & other stuffs
> View attachment 665956
> View attachment 665957
> View attachment 665958
> View attachment 665959
> View attachment 665960
> View attachment 665961
> View attachment 665962
> View attachment 665963


are these confidential?


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> We're getting another 110M OPV unit ( 2021 - 2024 procurement ) & other stuffs
> View attachment 665956
> View attachment 665957
> View attachment 665958
> View attachment 665959
> View attachment 665960
> View attachment 665961
> View attachment 665962
> View attachment 665963







__ https://www.facebook.com/lembagakeris/posts/2950009971773993




holy fu*c that's over 7.2 billion usd , but it's not included with the PLN right ?


----------



## Cromwell

gondes said:


> are these confidential?


I got the pdf file from Bappenas


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/lembagakeris/posts/2950009971773993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy fu*c that's over 7.2 billion usd , but it's not included with the PLN right ?


They post the file in Fb as well ??? Well i suppose it's an open public discussion now. No, PLN is outside this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> I got the pdf file from Bappenas


you should include the link , or else denkarung will knocking your front door .




__





ownCloud







drive.bappenas.go.id


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> you should include the link , or else denkarung will knocking your front door .


The file is too big to post 16 Mb ( 1200 pages ) but then i check your Fb share, the admin post the link

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fl0gger

thing like this should not posted regarding the contain and there's no reason to posted here also i asume i dont know why they posted online surat menyurat hal yg sensitive lho kecuali hal tersebut telah secara official di realese ke publik itu pun isi nya sudah di screening semoga apa yang anda posting termasuk yg demikian kl bukan lebih baik di simpan utk anda pribadi dan tunggu offisial realese dr lembaga yg bersangkutan.


----------



## Raduga

Fl0gger said:


> thing like this should not posted regarding the contain and there's no reason to posted here also i asume i dont know why they posted online surat menyurat hal yg sensitive lho kecuali hal tersebut telah secara official di realese ke publik itu pun isi nya sudah di screening semoga apa yang anda posting termasuk yg demikian kl bukan lebih baik di simpan utk anda pribadi dan tunggu offisial realese dr lembaga yg bersangkutan.


its publicized , but always make sure to include link and the main sources , i was once getting into a situation with denkarung (which actually one of my relatives who are working with the related stuff that i shared) even though it was publicized .
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


https://www.bappenas.go.id/id/data-dan-informasi-utama/publikasi/rencana-pembangunan-dan-rencana-kerja-pemerintah/






__





ownCloud







drive.bappenas.go.id




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cromwell

RPJMN is a released & open public paper published by Bappenas on President's vision & mission on next 5 years to ensure state accountability to public.
Welcome to democracy & open source era. In US, thing like usaspending.gov has been around for long time to ensure public accountability, we just don't get use to it & so do members here


----------



## Fl0gger

ya syukur kl memang demikian dan juga bila anda bisa dlm membedakan yg mana yg dpt di publikasi dan yg mana yang tidak itu bagus karena dlm era saat ini memang laju dan lalin informasi sangat rapid dan terbuka hanya saya memberikan pandangan dan reminder di sisi pandang yang berbeda terbuka boleh asal tidak telanjang di publik bukan begitu


----------



## Cromwell

Address to members here in English, it is not local forum it is international one and i believe there's one regulation on communicating in English though barely enforced.
You may googling yourself " RPJMN 2020 - 2024 " there you'll find the " open naked " paper on google, anyone can acces this simply.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## san.geuk

Raduga said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/lembagakeris/posts/2950009971773993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy fu*c that's over 7.2 billion usd , but it's not included with the PLN right ?



still small, divide to 3 branch in 4 years even we only build 1 opv in 4 years according the file Cromwell shared


----------



## san.geuk

Cromwell said:


> We're getting another 110M OPV unit ( 2021 - 2024 procurement ) & other stuffs
> View attachment 665956
> View attachment 665957
> View attachment 665958
> View attachment 665959
> View attachment 665960
> View attachment 665961
> View attachment 665962
> View attachment 665963


my eyes can't find iver and viper aquisition, is there writen in those table..?


----------



## Cromwell

san.geuk said:


> my eyes can't find iver and viper aquisition, is there writen in those table..?


Major arms acquisition usually on PLN ( Pinjaman Luar Negeri ) not in RPJMN, we use foreign loan financing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

san.geuk said:


> still small, divide to 3 branch in 4 years even we only build 1 opv in 4 years according the file Cromwell shared


I know it's far from being ideal, the size of this archipelagic state and what BAKAMLA gets to perform their duties but at least we're getting additional vessel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

Cromwell said:


> Major arms acquisition usually on PLN ( Pinjaman Luar Negeri ) not in RPJMN, we use foreign loan financing.


oh I thought they use apbn



Cromwell said:


> I know it's far from being ideal, the size of this archipelagic state and what BAKAMLA gets to perform their duties but at least we're getting additional vessel.


we still lags far behind from Chinese shipyard productivity then, even we have noumerous local shipyard, we may quite productive in kcr, but the gov should aim bigger ship at least opv build in kcr speed progress build pararell in several docks


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Of all the things i posted including those old Belarus - Telkom mediated missiles proposals ( Osa rebranded ) & even MLU details on F-16s, everything i shared are old ones, including F-35 talks, those were of 2008



Don't be discouraged, not like he is contributed much better in the discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

san.geuk said:


> oh I thought they use apbn
> 
> 
> we still lags far behind from Chinese shipyard productivity then, even we have noumerous local shipyard, we may quite productive in kcr, but the gov should aim bigger ship at least opv build in kcr speed progress build pararell in several docks


citra shipyard can construct three 80m OPV ship in parallel within 2 years (more or less) periodes .


----------



## Azull

Raduga said:


> citra shipyard can construct three 80m OPV ship in parallel within 2 years (more or less) periodes .


In my view a lot of SOE and private ones can do paralel ship building at the same time. Given that they have adapt the skill to build the ship in blocks and module. I think its merely limited by funds only. If we have a lot of money to be poured into those shipyard, we would be churning out ship like peanuts.


----------



## Lasa-X

Cromwell said:


> They post the file in Fb as well ??? Well i suppose it's an open public discussion now. No, PLN is outside this


Well, from what I know, PLN is included.


----------



## Cromwell

san.geuk said:


> oh I thought they use apbn
> 
> 
> we still lags far behind from Chinese shipyard productivity then, even we have noumerous local shipyard, we may quite productive in kcr, but the gov should aim bigger ship at least opv build in kcr speed progress build pararell in several docks


Oh well China has whole resources and ambitions they need, we might be facing trouble sometime later with them


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> Don't be discouraged, not like he is contributed much better in the discussion


Thanks, Sis. I mean this is defence.pk not some local military forums, 1st we communicate in English and 2nd we're not somekind of JKTGTR or Indo****** or De***** S****** where the members believe on what he implies as " state secrecy ", no this is defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cromwell

Lasa-X said:


> Well, from what I know, PLN is included.


Usually they're more explained in details in each Ministry, probably i haven't read 1200 pages entirely


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> We're getting another 110M OPV unit ( 2021 - 2024 procurement ) & other stuffs
> View attachment 665956
> View attachment 665957
> View attachment 665958
> View attachment 665959
> View attachment 665960
> View attachment 665961
> View attachment 665962
> View attachment 665963


100% Harwat, I like this already. Tho its sometime good on paper in reality that harwat often shifted for operational expenses. Perumahan prajurit bertambah juga, this I like the most. Those sersan and balok need to have more kesejahteraan.


san.geuk said:


> oh I thought they use apbn


Setelah uang cicilan/uang muka dibayarkan baru itu diposting sebagai bagian dari kemenhan budget/apbn sepertinya. Kalau PLN dihitung (sebelum dibayar lunas) sebagai bagian dari purchasing kemenhan maka def budget kita bisa lebih dari yg saat ini tercantum dan merubah persentase terhadap GDP. ( pretty much like accrual vs cash basis accounting method).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Thanks, Sis. I mean this is defence.pk not some local military forums, 1st we communicate in English and 2nd we're not somekind of JKTGTR or Indo****** or De***** S****** where the members believe on what he implies as " state secrecy ", no this is defence.pk




I more into info with actual fact prove to backing up the argument. Such hearsay it is not suited to be talked into open forum like this one, not one where our supposed "competitor" up north is roaming in number and herds.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> I more into info with actual fact prove to backing up the argument. Such hearsay it is not suited to be talked into open forum like this one, not one where our supposed "competitor" up north is roaming in number and herds.


I understand your reason, noted. Thank you


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> 100% Harwat, I like this already. Tho its sometime good on paper in reality that harwat often shifted for operational expenses. Perumahan prajurit bertambah juga, this I like the most. Those sersan and balok need to have more kesejahteraan.
> 
> Setelah uang cicilan/uang muka dibayarkan baru itu diposting sebagai bagian dari kemenhan budget/apbn sepertinya. Kalau PLN dihitung (sebelum dibayar lunas) sebagai bagian dari purchasing kemenhan maka def budget kita bisa lebih dari yg saat ini tercantum dan merubah persentase terhadap GDP. ( pretty much like accrual vs cash basis accounting method).


Servicemen welfare is usually forgotten away. I mean compared with Australia, we're still far away. I've seen Royal Australian Navy advertisement not only providing much better welfare, they provide their servicemen opportunity on taking academic degree or skills important in civilian life, like cooks or other skills so when they retire from active duty they can pursue other career.


----------



## Chestnut

Cromwell said:


> Of all the things i posted including those old Belarus - Telkom mediated missiles proposals ( Osa rebranded ) & even MLU details on F-16s, everything i shared are old ones, including F-35 talks, those were of 2008


Wait what/who are you talking about?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> Of all the things i posted including those old Belarus - Telkom mediated missiles proposals ( Osa rebranded ) & even MLU details on F-16s, everything i shared are old ones, including F-35 talks, those were of 2008





Nike said:


> Don't be discouraged, not like he is contributed much better in the discussion





Cromwell said:


> Thanks, Sis. I mean this is defence.pk not some local military forums, 1st we communicate in English and 2nd we're not somekind of JKTGTR or Indo****** or De***** S****** where the members believe on what he implies as " state secrecy ", no this is defence.pk


To whom are you two talking with?


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> Wait what/who are you talking about?


A very old posting of mine, last year i did post a diplomatic cable note during Obama's administration, it was during Sec.of State Mrs Hillary Clinton's visit about possible procurement of Joint Strike Fighter since we are F-16 operator also i did post 3 proposals from Belarus, something mediated by Telkom but didn't go through about 3 SR-SAM systems. He mentioned my posting was " old news ", well all i've been doing were actually posting old informations yet unknown before

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

anyone have any idea what the 'Alutsista Strategis Luar Negeri untuk Pertahanan Laut Natuna' might be?


----------



## Fl0gger

ijin sebelum nya agar 5/5 lah saya di sini kan hanya sebagai reminder saja tugas saya memantau dan mengingatkan kemudian melurus kan berita agar berita itu seperti seharus nya saja and i am doing it since years now from much web and blog even i have follow a meet up at indo defence that ghatered by
" forumer" dr beberapa domain dan blog jadi kl masih ada yang mau mengingatkan ber arti masih perduli iya kan .? nah kalau masalah yg di ingat kan bebal atau menganggap nasihat cuma omong kosong ya saya serahkan ke member yang lain saya yakin mereka bisa menilai kan bagaimana seperti apanya untuk penggunanaan bahasa selain untuk senjata saya rasa di tread lain juga banyak yang menggunakan bahasa mereka dan ga masalah juga juga agar maksud berita yang saya sampaikan bisa lebih di pahami saja karena beberapa kata kalimat atau per umpaan kata dlm english makna nya bisa bias dan berbeda seperti rekan semua tau dlm era saat ini pemerintah memiliki beberapa lembaga yang bertugas menjaga dan atau mengawasi lalin informasi yang ber edar ( dlm hal ini dunia maya ) dimana pun yang melibatkan informasi tentang indonesia dan seterus nya dan seterusnya termasuk tracking IP and identify each id sharing information and data gathering with local authorities etc.yang merupakan salah satu bentuk dari security informasi. jadi ya maaf kl saya ga bisa banyak berkontribusi dalam diskusi rekan semua sampai di sini ijin yang saya dapatkan utk di sampaikan terima kasih dan mohon maaf silahkan teman " melanjutkan.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Cromwell

My advice, again communicate in English. Why are you so stubborn at that advice ? This isn't Indonesian military forum this is International ones which use English as lingua franca, have some respect for International readers. The information as it is what it is published officially not altered, and again so stubbornly, the paper is open public in Bappenas official website.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azull

Fl0gger said:


> ijin sebelum nya agar 5/5 lah saya di sini kan hanya sebagai reminder saja tugas saya memantau dan mengingatkan kemudian melurus kan berita agar berita itu seperti seharus nya saja and i am doing it since years now from much web and blog even i have follow a meet up at indo defence that ghatered by
> " forumer" dr beberapa domain dan blog jadi kl masih ada yang mau mengingatkan ber arti masih perduli iya kan .? nah kalau masalah yg di ingat kan bebal atau menganggap nasihat cuma omong kosong ya saya serahkan ke member yang lain saya yakin mereka bisa menilai kan bagaimana seperti apanya untuk penggunanaan bahasa selain untuk senjata saya rasa di tread lain juga banyak yang menggunakan bahasa mereka dan ga masalah juga juga agar maksud berita yang saya sampaikan bisa lebih di pahami saja karena beberapa kata kalimat atau per umpaan kata dlm english makna nya bisa bias dan berbeda seperti rekan semua tau dlm era saat ini pemerintah memiliki beberapa lembaga yang bertugas menjaga dan atau mengawasi lalin informasi yang ber edar ( dlm hal ini dunia maya ) dimana pun yang melibatkan informasi tentang indonesia dan seterus nya dan seterusnya termasuk tracking IP and identify each id sharing information and data gathering with local authorities etc.yang merupakan salah satu bentuk dari security informasi. jadi ya maaf kl saya ga bisa banyak berkontribusi dalam diskusi rekan semua sampai di sini ijin yang saya dapatkan utk di sampaikan terima kasih dan mohon maaf silahkan teman " melanjutkan.


I think theres a lot of miscommunication/misunderstanding or whatever you call it from @Cromwell previous post. First of all, this is publicly available documents which anybody can access. Theres even a links for it for you to check it yourself. The said documents and file are even posted on facebook and other military forums as well. It has been shared by none other than Lembaga Keris themself. 

If it contains any sensitive materials we would not even be able to access the said file on the first place.

Please do communicate in english. As cromwell has stated, this is an international forum, i dont think anybody would be misunderstanding anything here except you. If anybody misunderstands something they just need to inquire and ask regarding the said topics, in english of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cromwell

Azull said:


> I think theres a lot of miscommunication/misunderstanding or whatever you call it from @Cromwell previous post. First of all, this is publicly available documents which anybody can access. Theres even provided t links for it for you to check it yourself.


As i said previously everyone can even google search it, just type " RJPMN 2020 2024 ", you can find the pdf paper however the person seems too stubborn to even test by him/herself.


----------



## Gen3115

Fl0gger said:


> ijin sebelum nya agar 5/5 lah saya di sini kan hanya sebagai reminder saja tugas saya memantau dan mengingatkan kemudian melurus kan berita agar berita itu seperti seharus nya saja and i am doing it since years now from much web and blog even i have follow a meet up at indo defence that ghatered by
> " forumer" dr beberapa domain dan blog jadi kl masih ada yang mau mengingatkan ber arti masih perduli iya kan .? nah kalau masalah yg di ingat kan bebal atau menganggap nasihat cuma omong kosong ya saya serahkan ke member yang lain saya yakin mereka bisa menilai kan bagaimana seperti apanya untuk penggunanaan bahasa selain untuk senjata saya rasa di tread lain juga banyak yang menggunakan bahasa mereka dan ga masalah juga juga agar maksud berita yang saya sampaikan bisa lebih di pahami saja karena beberapa kata kalimat atau per umpaan kata dlm english makna nya bisa bias dan berbeda seperti rekan semua tau dlm era saat ini pemerintah memiliki beberapa lembaga yang bertugas menjaga dan atau mengawasi lalin informasi yang ber edar ( dlm hal ini dunia maya ) dimana pun yang melibatkan informasi tentang indonesia dan seterus nya dan seterusnya termasuk tracking IP and identify each id sharing information and data gathering with local authorities etc.yang merupakan salah satu bentuk dari security informasi. jadi ya maaf kl saya ga bisa banyak berkontribusi dalam diskusi rekan semua sampai di sini ijin yang saya dapatkan utk di sampaikan terima kasih dan mohon maaf silahkan teman " melanjutkan.



not gonna lie, reading this gave me a headache lol

Kalo masih keras kepala sok gak mau/gak bisa pake bahasa inggris, setidaknya pake bahasa yang jelas sama enak dibaca kek. Toh yang dipost sama @Cromwell juga bukan rahasia negara atau apaan. Orang di websitenya bappenas ada di bagian data dan publikasi kok https://www.bappenas.go.id/id/data-...ana-pembangunan-dan-rencana-kerja-pemerintah/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fl0gger

Fl0gger said:


> ya syukur kl memang demikian dan juga bila anda bisa dlm membedakan yg mana yg dpt di publikasi dan yg mana yang tidak itu bagus karena dlm era saat ini memang laju dan lalin informasi sangat rapid dan terbuka hanya saya memberikan pandangan dan reminder di sisi pandang yang berbeda terbuka boleh asal tidak telanjang di publik bukan begitu


 udah saya respon dgn posting saya yang ini kl saya ga ada salah paham sama dia mungkin dia yang ga paham maksud saya saja kalo ga suka saya pakai bahasa report ajah

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Fl0gger

dan seperti biasa kumpulan id clone yang me respon Emang udah SOP ya sepertinya. sekali lagi saya tidak ada masalah kalian saja yang tidak mau membaca dan memahami kl di jelaskan pake bahasa saja masih ga ngerti dan pusing mungkin harusnya belajar tentang bahasa sekali lagi ya sepertinya


----------



## Cromwell

Duh ketawa ajalah 😂😂😂 ini kan situsnya domain publik dan emang di publikasikan di situs resmi pemerintah untuk konsumsi publik, di search google juga bisa jadi ya apa yg " rahasia ", udahlah ketawa aja, saya sampai ngelanggar aturan jadinya, berkomunikasi diluar Bahasa Internasional.


----------



## Fl0gger

saya harap cukup di sudah kan sampai di sini saja agar topik dan bahasan nya bisa di lanjut kan cukup di ignore saja kalo ga suka gampang kan sekali lagi maaf silahkan di lanjut kan diskusi nya


----------



## umigami

Fl0gger said:


> ijin sebelum nya agar 5/5 lah saya di sini kan hanya sebagai reminder saja tugas saya memantau dan mengingatkan kemudian melurus kan berita agar berita itu seperti seharus nya saja and i am doing it since years now from much web and blog even i have follow a meet up at indo defence that ghatered by
> " forumer" dr beberapa domain dan blog jadi kl masih ada yang mau mengingatkan ber arti masih perduli iya kan .? nah kalau masalah yg di ingat kan bebal atau menganggap nasihat cuma omong kosong ya saya serahkan ke member yang lain saya yakin mereka bisa menilai kan bagaimana seperti apanya untuk penggunanaan bahasa selain untuk senjata saya rasa di tread lain juga banyak yang menggunakan bahasa mereka dan ga masalah juga juga agar maksud berita yang saya sampaikan bisa lebih di pahami saja karena beberapa kata kalimat atau per umpaan kata dlm english makna nya bisa bias dan berbeda seperti rekan semua tau dlm era saat ini pemerintah memiliki beberapa lembaga yang bertugas menjaga dan atau mengawasi lalin informasi yang ber edar ( dlm hal ini dunia maya ) dimana pun yang melibatkan informasi tentang indonesia dan seterus nya dan seterusnya termasuk tracking IP and identify each id sharing information and data gathering with local authorities etc.yang merupakan salah satu bentuk dari security informasi. jadi ya maaf kl saya ga bisa banyak berkontribusi dalam diskusi rekan semua sampai di sini ijin yang saya dapatkan utk di sampaikan terima kasih dan mohon maaf silahkan teman " melanjutkan.


Nulis kayak 1 kalimat panjang, ngomong ngalur ngidul, pusing bacanya, not even try to check other arguments, and you hope someone else take you seriously with this?


Just back to my ignore list...


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> @Cromwell who is
> 
> Nulis kayak 1 kalimat panjang, ngomong ngalur ngidul, pusing bacanya, not even try to check other arguments, and you hope someone else take you seriously with this?
> 
> 
> Just back to my ignore list...


Well just laugh it off, i mean obviously he/she will ignore our advice and not going to pay attention on our arguements, so just well ignore & laugh it off


----------



## Gen3115

Fl0gger said:


> dan seperti biasa kumpulan id clone yang me respon Emang udah SOP ya sepertinya. sekali lagi saya tidak ada masalah kalian saja yang tidak mau membaca dan memahami kl di jelaskan pake bahasa saja masih ga ngerti dan pusing mungkin harusnya belajar tentang bahasa sekali lagi ya sepertinya



Gimana gue mau memahami walaupun bahasanya sama, gue baca post lo barusan aja bingung maksud lo apaan sama pusing bacanya, pake titik sama koma kek biar bisa dimengerti dikit

Anyways I'm still curious about that Strategic Foreign Weapons System that is meant for the defense of Natuna, I find it interesting that they made a budget allocation specific to it, I thought it would've been under either of the 3 branches or the MoD's budget at least. Anyone know what it could be?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fl0gger

Gen3115 said:


> Gimana gue mau memahami walaupun bahasanya sama, gue baca post lo barusan aja bingung maksud lo apaan sama pusing bacanya, pake titik sama koma kek biar bisa dimengerti dikit
> 
> Anyways I'm still curious about that Strategic Foreign Weapons System that is meant for the defense of Natuna, I find it interesting that they made a budget allocation specific to it, I thought it would've been under either of the 3 branches or the MoD's budget at least. Anyone know what it could be?


 baik terima kasih atas saran nya


----------



## Azull

Gen3115 said:


> Gimana gue mau memahami walaupun bahasanya sama, gue baca post lo barusan aja bingung maksud lo apaan sama pusing bacanya, pake titik sama koma kek biar bisa dimengerti dikit
> 
> Anyways I'm still curious about that Strategic Foreign Weapons System that is meant for the defense of Natuna, I find it interesting that they made a budget allocation specific to it, I thought it would've been under either of the 3 branches or the MoD's budget at least. Anyone know what it could be?


Could be shore based anti ship missile maybe? Or MR-SAM system?


----------



## Cromwell

Gen3115 said:


> Gimana gue mau memahami walaupun bahasanya sama, gue baca post lo barusan aja bingung maksud lo apaan sama pusing bacanya, pake titik sama koma kek biar bisa dimengerti dikit
> 
> Anyways I'm still curious about that Strategic Foreign Weapons System that is meant for the defense of Natuna, I find it interesting that they made a budget allocation specific to it, I thought it would've been under either of the 3 branches or the MoD's budget at least. Anyone know what it could be?


Oh well i'm sorry i'm lacking any informations on things they going to deploy in Natuna. However i do share my concern when someone did post in general thread about PLAN Northern Fleet conducting exercise with Southern Fleet, we have lots of homeworks to do, something to detter them and backbone for defending our national interests in foreign politics.


----------



## Cromwell

Azull said:


> Could be shore based anti ship missile maybe? Or MR-SAM system?


I think i've heard a rumour on MBDA proposal about land based Exocet bastion years ago but that's just a rumour

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Gen3115 said:


> Gimana gue mau memahami walaupun bahasanya sama, gue baca post lo barusan aja bingung maksud lo apaan sama pusing bacanya, pake titik sama koma kek biar bisa dimengerti dikit
> 
> Anyways I'm still curious about that Strategic Foreign Weapons System that is meant for the defense of Natuna, I find it interesting that they made a budget allocation specific to it, I thought it would've been under either of the 3 branches or the MoD's budget at least. Anyone know what it could be?


I hope something that can make us reach PLA bases across SCS.

Offensive weapon like standoff missile. To increase bargaining power.


----------



## Fl0gger

Cromwell said:


> I think i've heard a rumour on MBDA proposal about land based Exocet bastion years ago but that's just a rumour


also K 300 P Bastion P and Ball E coastal defense system were offerd to and even a delegation was sent to cek it out


----------



## Azull

Fl0gger said:


> also K 300 P Bastion P even a delegation was sent to cek it out


Russian product? I dont know man, considering we have ongoing project to build national datalink system? I dont think it will be viable for us to purchase these thing. We would be better off buying western shore based anti ship missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Fl0gger said:


> also K 300 P Bastion P even a delegation was sent to cek it out


The odds is just impropable, we did send a delegation there however with CAATSA in effective just forget about any transaction with Russia outside spare parts & logistic supports for what already exist in our inventory. Btw i must say we live in grieve era of Asia, i mean look at bigger scope outside SCS, India & China are at hostile toward another, though not directly involving us. I must say we live in Asia at its grieve hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301010054598934529Hmmmm.... wait WHAT??


----------



## Chestnut

Cromwell said:


> I think i've heard a rumour on MBDA proposal about land based Exocet bastion years ago but that's just a rumour


It's not a rumor. They did receive a proposal awhile ago, it's just that AFAIK they still haven't decided whether the Army or the Navy should operate them. And with the Army, depending on who is running the program it just *HAS *to be a different missile altogether.

Because you know, "_AD reasons_".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azull

Cromwell said:


> The odds is just impropable, we did send a delegation there however with CAATSA in effective just forget about any transaction with Russia outside spare parts & logistic supports for what already exist in our inventory. Btw i must say we live in grieve era of Asia, i mean look at bigger scope outside SCS, India & China are at hostile toward another, though not directly involving us. I must say we live in Asia at its grieve hour.


I must say i agree with your assessment. The future of SCS doesnt seems to be Bright tbh. And now China has another issue with india. We need to be ready for whats about to come and we need to be ready fast. I understand that any future defence procurement needs to be carefully considered and we need to consider all options at hand. however, the way i see how things progressed lately, i could not help but think thank our mindef has been indecisive about this. Hopefully they can make up their mind fast as it will take some time for whatever they choose to purchase to be build and introduce to our armed forces as the user. Lets hope things will not get any worse before then. For me, its better to have it eventhough you dont need it rather than you need it but you dont have it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> It's not a rumor. They did receive a proposal awhile ago, it's just that AFAIK they still haven't decided whether the Army or the Navy should operate them. And with the Army, depending on who is running the program it just *HAS *to be a different missile altogether.
> 
> Because you know, "_AD reasons_".


So it's true then, damn i hate this thing failed due to stupid classic reason within our military.


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301010054598934529Hmmmm.... wait WHAT??


Not going to happen to us, whoever writes this has no idea about our foreign politics. Even i'm surprised at Singapore inclusion AFAIK Singapore more or less can be considered Non NATO major ally.


----------



## Cromwell

Azull said:


> I must say i agree with your assessment. The future of SCS doesnt seems to be Bright tbh. And now China has another issue with india. We need to be ready for whats about to come and we need to be ready fast. I understand that any future defence procurement needs to be carefully considered and we need to consider all options at hand. however, the way i see how things progressed lately, i could not help but think thank our mindef has been indecisive about this. Hopefully they can make up their mind fast as it will take some time for whatever they choose to purchase to be build and introduce to our armed forces as the user. Lets hope things will not get any worse before then. For me, its better to have it eventhough you dont need it rather than you need it but you dont have it.


Our previous Minister of Defence delayed so many things by refusing to sign major arms acquisitions and now everything is late.


----------



## Chestnut

Cromwell said:


> So it's true then, damn i hate this thing failed due to stupid classic reason within our military.


To be fair you and I both know a lot of the reasons why things don't go as planned within the context of our military more often than not can be summed up to "bureaucratic issues".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azull

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301010054598934529Hmmmm.... wait WHAT??


It doesnt mean that they have such facility in Indonesia or that our government would agree on such things. It would be political suicide onJokowi side.
It just shows that China is planning/more likely considering basing their aircraft or naval vessel in one of those countries. It doesnt have to make sense either, its just a consideration.


----------



## Fl0gger

Cromwell said:


> The odds is just impropable, we did send a delegation there however with CAATSA in effective just forget about any transaction with Russia outside spare parts & logistic supports for what already exist in our inventory. Btw i must say we live in grieve era of Asia, i mean look at bigger scope outside SCS, India & China are at hostile toward another, though not directly involving us. I must say we live in Asia at its grieve hour.


well it was offered back then, it follow with sprut sd nona s and the legendary kilo class subs and some other stuff as marine and navy as the operator and we reply it as alternatife and i think it is nice option if there are no CAATSA efective if it compare to land base exocet offer. or there are west product is equivalent with bastion and ball E as reference..?


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> To be fair you and I both know a lot of the reasons why things don't go as planned within the context of our military more often than not can be summed up to "bureaucratic issues".


I understand your point, things have never been ideal in Indonesia


----------



## Cromwell

Fl0gger said:


> well it was offered back then, it follow with sprut sd nona s and the legendary kilo class subs and some other stuff as marine and navy as the operator and we reply it as alternatife and i think it is nice option if there are no CAATSA efective if it compare to land base exocet offer. or there are west product is equivalent with bastion and ball E as reference..?


Kongsberg NSM & Saab RBS-15 land based versions are superior to Exocet but should i asked to choose Exocet succesor, NSM should be decent option.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Cromwell said:


> Not going to happen to us, whoever writes this has no idea about our foreign politics. Even i'm surprised at Singapore inclusion AFAIK Singapore more or less can be considered Non NATO major ally.


It's just an assessment done on every potential "what ifs?". When your organization is the US Department of Defense you are pretty much stuck conducting research and analysis for every notional scenario regardless of actual probability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azull

Cromwell said:


> Kongsberg NSM & Saab RBS-15 land based versions are superior to Exocet but should i asked to choose Exocet succesor, NSM should be decent option.


NSM is a more better option indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Imho western side is lacking in coastal def missile systems. Russia doctrine made them pushed the R&D on missiles base system including coastal. This is also true in terms of Submarine technology, tho they are now getting left behind abit in this area. But to underestimate overall Russian Submarine technology and missiles defense system is surely a foolish move, as those two are they pasopati kinda weapon. US build carrier-Russia build Submarine, US made great jet fighter-Russia made great missiles, for themits all about balancing the power.

On the other hand US doctrine which bring war as far from homeland as possible making them lacking in missiles air def system (not being prioritize). Perhaps one of the reason why they bought one from Israel. But dont get me wrong, lacking in this case doesnt mean its bad. 

I personally like Bastion/yakhont coastal def system, and I did read some open source materials on S-400 complete system due to my curiosity. On paper S-400 really something that the west need to be reckon with, its going to be a pain in the butt to jam it thats one thing.

But as good as the Yakhont/S-400 can be, at the end of the day its how it can integrate with other systems for force multiplier. Looking at the current choice of our preference to link the western alutsista those S-400 cant do much as stand alone system (tho it can do it). As much as I like them, I would prefer missiles def systems that might be less powerful on paper but can be integrated to other assets that we have


----------



## Gundala

Azull said:


> It just shows that China is planning/more likely considering basing their aircraft or naval vessel in one of those countries.


I think they just "fishing", it just show that they have screwed themselves by "toying"" with us and others as well. Perhaps they now realize and think "dang we prolly need some friends in south east asia as a military hub. But wait, didnt we try to bully them all already?"


----------



## umigami

Gundala said:


> Imho western side is lacking in coastal def missile systems. Russia doctrine made them pushed the R&D on missiles base system including coastal. This is also true in terms of Submarine technology, tho they are now getting left behind abit in this area. But to underestimate overall Russian Submarine technology and missiles defense system is surely a foolish move, as those two are they pasopati kinda weapon. US build carrier-Russia build Submarine, US made great jet fighter-Russia made great missiles, for themits all about balancing the power.
> 
> On the other hand US doctrine which bring war as far from homeland as possible making them lacking in missiles air def system (not being prioritize). Perhaps one of the reason why they bought one from Israel. But dont get me wrong, lacking in this case doesnt mean its bad.
> 
> I personally like Bastion/yakhont coastal def system, and I did read some open source materials on S-400 complete system due to my curiosity. On paper S-400 really something that the west need to be reckon with, its going to be a pain in the butt to jam it thats one thing.
> 
> But as good as the Yakhont/S-400 can be, at the end of the day its how it can integrate with other systems for force multiplier. Looking at the current choice of our preference to link the western alutsista those S-400 cant do much as stand alone system (tho it can do it). As much as I like them, I would prefer missiles def systems that might be less powerful on paper but can be integrated to other assets that we have


We have to say goodbye to F35 if we choose s400, so NO!!

And yakhont isn't an ace card anymore. Aegis-like-system like type 052D can neutralized it.


----------



## Fl0gger

Cromwell said:


> Kongsberg NSM & Saab RBS-15 land based versions are superior to Exocet but should i asked to choose Exocet succesor, NSM should be decent option.


well i love to see NSM as to be on our future frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> I think i've heard a rumour on MBDA proposal about land based Exocet bastion years ago but that's just a rumour


There's two proposal actually MBDA ones and Saab ones, but Saab sales seems not pushing it anymore for us


----------



## Kansel

I heard the viper procurements number got reduced again, can you confirm this @Cromwell ?


----------



## Chestnut

Gundala said:


> I personally like Bastion/yakhont coastal def system, and I did read some open source materials on S-400 complete system due to my curiosity. On paper S-400 really something that the west need to be reckon with, its going to be a pain in the butt to jam it thats one thing.


I agree that they are something to not underestimate, but when it comes to us operating them that will only be true if they don't sell us downgraded export versions instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Kansel said:


> I heard the viper procurements number got reduced again, can you confirm this @Cromwell ?


I know, latest rumour even suggested 1 squadron of brand new F-16 V & 1 squadron or more on F-16 EDA but that's just rumour. I still hope we pursue LOA on 24 brand new units instead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

at first we plan to acquire 48 brandnew then reduce to 32 +EDA, last week I heard 24 +EDA/ex Norway now another rumour we reduce it again, the defence budget seems increase but the aquisition number falling, even if we use PLN the number still falling, why the number decreasing?


----------



## Raduga

good morning .

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Azull

Raduga said:


> good morning .
> View attachment 666185
> 
> View attachment 666186
> 
> View attachment 666187
> 
> View attachment 666188


I thought it would be assembled without radar and electronics, but from the picture it looks like the radar is installed. Or was it a dummy one?


----------



## Lasa-X

Raduga said:


> good morning .
> View attachment 666185
> 
> View attachment 666186
> 
> View attachment 666187
> 
> View attachment 666188


Well a bit of pelipur lara to see that IF-X words there hahahahaa...
Just pay them as it should be lah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

Raduga said:


> good morning .
> View attachment 666185
> 
> View attachment 666186
> 
> View attachment 666187
> 
> View attachment 666188


KFX related update doesn't excite me anymore. Looking at how things have been going, it feels to me like we are no longer part of this.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Azull said:


> I thought it would be assembled without radar and electronics, but from the picture it looks like the radar is installed. Or was it a dummy one?



It is a prototype already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azull

GraveDigger388 said:


> KFX related update doesn't excite me anymore. Looking at how things have been going, it feels to me like we are no longer part of this.


Yes i feel the same way too bro. But still its quite an achievement for south korea. I apreciate their resilience and dedication.


----------



## PakFactor

GraveDigger388 said:


> KFX related update doesn't excite me anymore. Looking at how things have been going, it feels to me like we are no longer part of this.



I've not followed this at all, did Indonesia pull out of the program?


----------



## GraveDigger388

Azull said:


> Yes i feel the same way too bro. But still its quite an achievement for south korea. I apreciate their resilience and dedication.


That's the thing. It's THEIR achievement, their works. It doesn't feel right to me for us to claim it as partly ours, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

PakFactor said:


> I've not followed this at all, did Indonesia pull out of the program?


Other Indonesian fellows here can elaborate better.


----------



## Indos

GraveDigger388 said:


> KFX related update doesn't excite me anymore. Looking at how things have been going, it feels to me like we are no longer part of this.



@PakFactor

We are still part of the program technically considering our 100 engineers working there, but we should wait for the renegotiation. Although the points we try to get from renegotiation is quite ridiculous like extending the payment into 2030, reducing the number of plane we are going to buy into 16, and even try to do barter trade to pay the cost.

But lets see what will happen in the renegotiation, if we are still insist with this ridiculous demand, there is big chance we are going to be kick out the program. Although in term of developing our designers knowledge and experience, we already get huge technical and experience benefit.

Indonesia do have meaningful contribution on the design as I have posted in earlier post. And dont forget Indonesian Aerospace also called our very senior engineers who have worked in Boeing and others for KFX program. Many Indonesian engineers left Indonesian Aerospace in 2000's due to company financial problem with total numbers are 200 experience engineers according to Indonesian Aerospace Human Resource Director.

They are part of N 250 and N2130 project and also maybe CN 235 development and left the company to work in companies like Boeing and Airbus. I read it some years ago (during early period of KFX/IFX program) that our official said they have called some of them for KFX/IFX project. So in our side we have very experience engineers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azull

GraveDigger388 said:


> That's the thing. It's THEIR achievement, their works. It doesn't feel right to me for us to claim it as partly ours, too.


True. Its quite sad actually. Our government lacks of commitment and consistency for the program has cost us dearly.

On the links below from one of South Korean armed forces facebook page it is even stated further regarding our involvement in this project. I dont know how true is this though.





__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=3168754409889591&id=783570155074707


----------



## Raduga

GraveDigger388 said:


> Other Indonesian fellows here can elaborate better.


dont worry , i felt the same , until the payment schematic by 2 semester yearly are showing in the last pariode of the project , i would not be hyped for the IF-X .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azull

Indos said:


> @PakFactor
> 
> We are still part of the program technically considering our 100 engineers working there, but we should wait for the renegotiation. Although the points we try to get from renegotiation is quite ridiculous like extending the payment into 2030, reducing the number of plane we are going to buy into 16, and even try to do barter trade to pay the cost.
> 
> But lets see what will happen in the renegotiation, if we are still insist with this ridiculous demand, there is big chance we are going to be kick out the program. Although in term of developing our designers knowledge and experience, we already get huge technical and experience benefit.
> 
> Indonesia do have meaningful contribution on the design as I have posted in earlier post. And dont forget Indonesian Aerospace also called our very senior engineers who have worked in Boeing and other (who left Indonesian Aerospace in 2000's due to company financial problem/ total numbers who left are 200 experience engineers who are part of N 250 and N2130 project) for this KFX project. I read it some years ago our official said it. So in our side we have very experience engineers.


Sadly our contribution is not as big and as valuable as what you may think it is. Just look at the south korean armed forces fb page. Altough its true that we did get valuable experience out of it.


----------



## Indos

Azull said:


> True. Its quite sad actually. Our government lacks of commitment and consistency for the program has cost us dearly.
> 
> On the links below from one of South Korean armed forces facebook page it is even stated further regarding our involvement in this project. I dont know how true is this though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=3168754409889591&id=783570155074707



He is fanboy not official South Korean armed force FB page bro.

His opinion is not back by fact but because of resentment due to Jokowi administration did in the program. Before Jokowi start to mess up with the program, there is no South Korean who said negative thing about Indonesia participation in the program and people to people relation between two countries seems very close, but it change dramatically after our government dont pay R&D and also start renegotiating with ridiculous demand.

Fanboy page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azull

Indos said:


> He is fanboy not official South Korean armed force FB page bro.
> 
> His opinion is not back by fact but because of resentment due to Jokowi administration did in the program. Before Jokowi start to mess up with the program, there is no South Korean who said negative thing about Indonesia participation in the program and people to people relation between two countries seems very close, but it change dramatically after our government dont pay R&D and also start renegotiating with ridiculous demand.
> 
> Fanboy page
> 
> View attachment 666232


Hopefully its true bro. I really hope we can benefit from this project. We have invested too much and would loose a lot if we pull out or got kicked out of the program at this stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

*Pilot Pesawat Tempur TNI AU yang Tergelincir di Madiun Meninggal*
seems like this accident was more serious than I thought


----------



## Kansel

san.geuk said:


> at first we plan to acquire 48 brandnew then reduce to 32 +EDA, last week I heard 24 +EDA/ex Norway now another rumour we reduce it again, the defence budget seems increase but the aquisition number falling, even if we use PLN the number still falling, why the number decreasing?


Pandemic, that's why


----------



## Indos

Innalillahi wa innailaihi rojiun. Rest in Peace warrior.


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> *Pilot Pesawat Tempur TNI AU yang Tergelincir di Madiun Meninggal*
> seems like this accident is more serious than I thought


some "hearsay" said it's a "beyond repair" accident .


----------



## umigami

Sometimes I thought, forget about procuring viper, forget about flanker, Poseidon, etc...
Look! Our T50 trainer jets don't even have radars!!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> I know, latest rumour even suggested 1 squadron of brand new F-16 V & 1 squadron or more on F-16 EDA but that's just rumour. I still hope we pursue LOA on 24 brand new units instead


I hope it's 16 viper + 32 EDA, with these we will get 3 "skadron gemuk"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azull

umigami said:


> *Pilot Pesawat Tempur TNI AU yang Tergelincir di Madiun Meninggal*
> seems like this accident was more serious than I thought


RIP to the fallen. My condolences to the family left behind. 😢


----------



## GraveDigger388

umigami said:


> *Pilot Pesawat Tempur TNI AU yang Tergelincir di Madiun Meninggal*
> seems like this accident was more serious than I thought


Innalillahi wa innailaihi raji'un.

Previously it was stated he suffered seemingly minor injury. Could it be his internal organs, or spine?


----------



## GraveDigger388

SAAB To Make Its Gripen Jets Stealth With Advanced Jammer Pods & Decoy Missiles


The Swedish aerospace giant SAAB AB has announced a new electronic warfare package for its Gripen being offered to Finland for its HX fighter procurement. The country has been seeking to replace its current Boeing F/A-18 C/D aircraft. No More Rafales! India Eyes US Stealth F-35 Jets As...




eurasiantimes.com






Do we still consider Gripen?


----------



## Raduga

GraveDigger388 said:


> SAAB To Make Its Gripen Jets Stealth With Advanced Jammer Pods & Decoy Missiles
> 
> 
> The Swedish aerospace giant SAAB AB has announced a new electronic warfare package for its Gripen being offered to Finland for its HX fighter procurement. The country has been seeking to replace its current Boeing F/A-18 C/D aircraft. No More Rafales! India Eyes US Stealth F-35 Jets As...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eurasiantimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we still consider Gripen?


the article though does not mention any stealth other than the title , but i suspect something similar to Rafale Thales Spectra Active Cancellation technology to reduce RCS or the israeli F-16 With their Elisra Dorsal Spine SPS-3000 which are rumoured to have same thing performing like Spectra .


----------



## wahyusurya2020

umigami said:


> *Pilot Pesawat Tempur TNI AU yang Tergelincir di Madiun Meninggal*
> seems like this accident was more serious than I thought


Innalillahi wa innailaihi raji'un.Rip to the fallen


----------



## GraveDigger388

Raduga said:


> the article though does not mention any stealth other than the title , but i suspect something similar to Rafale Thales Spectra Active Cancellation technology to reduce RCS or the israeli F-16 With their Elisra Dorsal Spine SPS-3000 which are rumoured to have same thing performing like Spectra .


I have a big curiosity over the matter, the "active stealth", if it can be called so. How does it work? By messing with the incoming radar emission?


----------



## Raduga

GraveDigger388 said:


> I have a big curiosity over the matter, the "active stealth", if it can be called so. How does it work? By messing with the incoming radar emission?


i took this explanation from someone in F-16 forum

"Our colleagues at Air & Cosmos report that the French government is funding a demonstration of improved stealth technology for the Dassault Rafale fighter, with a focus on active cancellation techniques. The story itself is not online but is being discussed at the Key Military Forum.

Dassault

*Active cancellation means preventing a radar from detecting a target by firing back a deception signal with the same frequency as the reflection, but precisely one-half wavelength out of phase with it. Result: the returned energy reaching the radar has no frequency and can't be detected.*

It's quite as difficult as it sounds. Some reports have suggested that the so called SP-3 or ZSR-62 "radar jamming device" planned in the early days of the B-2 program was an active cancellation system. It did not work and was scrapped in 1987-88. In 2005, Northrop Grumman paid $62 million to settle a False Claims Act case involving the system.

This may not be the first French attempt to implement AC on the Rafale. At the Paris air show in 1997, I interviewed a senior engineer at what was then Dassault Electronique, about the Rafale's Spectra jamming system. He remarked that Spectra used "stealthy jamming modes that not only have a saturating effect, but make the aircraft invisible... There are some very specific techniques to obtain the signature of a real LO aircraft."

"You mean active cancellation?" I asked. The engineer suddenly looked like someone who deeply regretted what he had just said, and declined any further comment. (As Hobbes once put it after pouncing on an unsuspecting Calvin: "We tigers live for moments like that."*)

The fact that a new demonstrator is being contemplated suggests that the technology may not have been up to the job the first time round - but since AC depends on electronics and processing, that picture may have changed. MBDA and Thales, which absorbed Dassault Electronique and is now the prime contractor on Spectra, have since confirmed that they are working on active cancellation for missiles.

The whole Spectra program has been a major venture, including the construction of four new indoor test ranges, including the colossal Solange RCS range discussed in Ares in 2007. That facility will probably play a major role in the new demonstrator program. "

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Weapon acquisition that come from or related to our national defense industry always get support from wider public. It is not just a matter of defense enthusiast like us. This CNBC youtube video has already got 60.000 viewer despite it was just posted Yesterday. We can see huge supportive comments there from netizen as well.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Raduga said:


> i took this explanation from someone in F-16 forum
> 
> "Our colleagues at Air & Cosmos report that the French government is funding a demonstration of improved stealth technology for the Dassault Rafale fighter, with a focus on active cancellation techniques. The story itself is not online but is being discussed at the Key Military Forum.
> 
> Dassault
> 
> *Active cancellation means preventing a radar from detecting a target by firing back a deception signal with the same frequency as the reflection, but precisely one-half wavelength out of phase with it. Result: the returned energy reaching the radar has no frequency and can't be detected.*
> 
> It's quite as difficult as it sounds. Some reports have suggested that the so called SP-3 or ZSR-62 "radar jamming device" planned in the early days of the B-2 program was an active cancellation system. It did not work and was scrapped in 1987-88. In 2005, Northrop Grumman paid $62 million to settle a False Claims Act case involving the system.
> 
> This may not be the first French attempt to implement AC on the Rafale. At the Paris air show in 1997, I interviewed a senior engineer at what was then Dassault Electronique, about the Rafale's Spectra jamming system. He remarked that Spectra used "stealthy jamming modes that not only have a saturating effect, but make the aircraft invisible... There are some very specific techniques to obtain the signature of a real LO aircraft."
> 
> "You mean active cancellation?" I asked. The engineer suddenly looked like someone who deeply regretted what he had just said, and declined any further comment. (As Hobbes once put it after pouncing on an unsuspecting Calvin: "We tigers live for moments like that."*)
> 
> The fact that a new demonstrator is being contemplated suggests that the technology may not have been up to the job the first time round - but since AC depends on electronics and processing, that picture may have changed. MBDA and Thales, which absorbed Dassault Electronique and is now the prime contractor on Spectra, have since confirmed that they are working on active cancellation for missiles.
> 
> The whole Spectra program has been a major venture, including the construction of four new indoor test ranges, including the colossal Solange RCS range discussed in Ares in 2007. That facility will probably play a major role in the new demonstrator program. "


That's what I've always fluffing imagined!! Sounds straight out of sci-fi. Wonderful.


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> i took this explanation from someone in F-16 forum
> 
> "Our colleagues at Air & Cosmos report that the French government is funding a demonstration of improved stealth technology for the Dassault Rafale fighter, with a focus on active cancellation techniques. The story itself is not online but is being discussed at the Key Military Forum.
> 
> Dassault
> 
> *Active cancellation means preventing a radar from detecting a target by firing back a deception signal with the same frequency as the reflection, but precisely one-half wavelength out of phase with it. Result: the returned energy reaching the radar has no frequency and can't be detected.*
> 
> It's quite as difficult as it sounds. Some reports have suggested that the so called SP-3 or ZSR-62 "radar jamming device" planned in the early days of the B-2 program was an active cancellation system. It did not work and was scrapped in 1987-88. In 2005, Northrop Grumman paid $62 million to settle a False Claims Act case involving the system.
> 
> This may not be the first French attempt to implement AC on the Rafale. At the Paris air show in 1997, I interviewed a senior engineer at what was then Dassault Electronique, about the Rafale's Spectra jamming system. He remarked that Spectra used "stealthy jamming modes that not only have a saturating effect, but make the aircraft invisible... There are some very specific techniques to obtain the signature of a real LO aircraft."
> 
> "You mean active cancellation?" I asked. The engineer suddenly looked like someone who deeply regretted what he had just said, and declined any further comment. (As Hobbes once put it after pouncing on an unsuspecting Calvin: "We tigers live for moments like that."*)
> 
> The fact that a new demonstrator is being contemplated suggests that the technology may not have been up to the job the first time round - but since AC depends on electronics and processing, that picture may have changed. MBDA and Thales, which absorbed Dassault Electronique and is now the prime contractor on Spectra, have since confirmed that they are working on active cancellation for missiles.
> 
> The whole Spectra program has been a major venture, including the construction of four new indoor test ranges, including the colossal Solange RCS range discussed in Ares in 2007. That facility will probably play a major role in the new demonstrator program. "




What's funny is that the Israelis have a simpler yet elegant solution to denying radar detection.



https://www.iai.co.il/p/ell-8251


----------



## Raduga

GraveDigger388 said:


> That's what I've always fluffing imagined!! Sounds straight out of sci-fi. Wonderful.








Centre ďElectronique de I'Armement *SOLANGE Radar Cross Section* (*RCS*) *Range*. *SOLANGE* is an indoor *RCS* measurement facility able to measure full-scale flyable aircrafts up to 15 tons and 20 meters large. 

the japanese future 5th gen fighter F-3/ATD-X was reportedly also tested in this facility.








Mitsubishi Stealth


The Mitsubishi 3000GT sports car was sold in the US as the Dodge Stealth, but now the company has moved up to the real thing. Japan's Technical Research & Development Institute (TRDI) recently unveiled images of the Mitsubishi ATD-X stealth...



aviationweek.typepad.com


----------



## Raduga

Chestnut said:


> What's funny is that the Israelis have a simple yet more elegant solutions to denying radar detection.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.iai.co.il/p/ell-8251


no wonder syrian AD are mashed with impunity , but that's a quite large space they took under the belly .


----------



## mandala

Rest In Peace To The Fallen.


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> no wonder syrian AD are mashed with impunity , but that's a quite large space they took under the belly .


You wouldn't need a dedicated EW plane like the Growler if you are able to get this.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Chestnut said:


> What's funny is that the Israelis have a simpler yet elegant solution to denying radar detection.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.iai.co.il/p/ell-8251


Can you elaborate on what makes it simpler (in layman terms, for my pheasant mind)?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

GraveDigger388 said:


> I have a big curiosity over the matter, the "active stealth", if it can be called so. How does it work? By messing with the incoming radar emission?



The basic principle is similar to "Yehudi Light" (counter illumination) albeit within radio spectrum rather than visible light. However any kind of "active" measure should be consider as supplemental rather than a stand alone system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

GraveDigger388 said:


> Can you elaborate on what makes it simpler (in layman terms, for my pheasant mind)?


Unlike a Growler or a Compass Call aircraft which needs an entire plane filled with electronics used in support of the EW mission. The Elta Jammer consolidates all of that onto one pod that can be fitted on multiple different aircraft types as the system is very modular and plug-and-play by nature (barring initial integration work).

Meaning say one day we need a flight of F-16's to do SEAD strikes, so you simply equip it on a Viper and have it act as the EW aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> What's funny is that the Israelis have a simpler yet elegant solution to denying radar detection.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.iai.co.il/p/ell-8251


Well that seems alike an " instant " EW fighter, just simply as adding the pod

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

san.geuk said:


> at first we plan to acquire 48 brandnew then reduce to 32 +EDA, last week I heard 24 +EDA/ex Norway now another rumour we reduce it again, the defence budget seems increase but the aquisition number falling, even if we use PLN the number still falling, why the number decreasing?


Too complicated to explain, though i'm still expecting the 24 units or more get through, too many rumours lately


----------



## Cromwell

IFX cost sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Too complicated to explain, though i'm still expecting the 24 units or more get through, too many rumours lately



The grand idea of procurement system in Indonesia lately is to let everybody happy and their basic necessity fulfilled. For whatever ridiculous reason they had, their influences can't be set aside. Delta winged fighter must come, either it is France or UK Italo Germany consortium and for the Komando Pemeliharaan dan Perawatan TNI AU difficulties to gather resources and logistic support no one give them a ****. Sadly that's the reality right now

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## GraveDigger388

Chestnut said:


> Unlike a Growler or a Compass Call aircraft which needs an entire plane filled with electronics used in support of the EW mission. The Elta Jammer consolidates all of that onto one pod that can be fitted on multiple different aircraft types as the system is very modular and plug-and-play by nature (barring initial integration work).
> 
> Meaning say one day we need a flight of F-16's to do SEAD strikes, so you simply equip it on a Viper and have it act as the EW aircraft.


Aaah so it's simpler in the sense that it's a modular add-on. I was under the impression that it's simpler in the sense of that it works using different, simpler principle than one utilized by, for example, Spectra.


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> The grand idea of procurement system in Indonesia lately is to let everybody happy and their basic necessity fulfilled. For whatever ridiculous reason they had, their influences can't be set aside. Delta winged fighter must come, either it is France or UK Italo Germany consortium and for the Komando Pemeliharaan dan Perawatan TNI AU difficulties to gather resources and logistic support no one give them a ****. Sadly that's the reality right now


I just thought to withold the informations but seems alike soon or later this will come out, many things are political, the decisions are no longer concerning service needs, technical issues, or inputs from KKIP but from higher position endorsement, btw i've heard unsettling rumours about KKIP, i wonder if you also have heard it ?


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> I just thought to withold the informations but seems alike soon or later this will come out, many things are political, the decisions are no longer concerning service needs, technical issues, or inputs from KKIP but from higher position endorsement, btw i've heard unsettling rumours about KKIP, i wonder if you also have heard it ?


what is it ? about major transfer of technology ? or dissolution of KKIP ? or because the new Ketupel of KKIP ? because i heard so much rumour about it .


----------



## Raduga

installment of caterpillar C280-16 engine for BRS Ship .

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Cromwell said:


> I just thought to withold the informations but seems alike soon or later this will come out, many things are political, the decisions are no longer concerning service needs, technical issues, or inputs from KKIP but from higher position endorsement, btw i've heard unsettling rumours about KKIP, i wonder if you also have heard it ?


I love when generic Indonesian formillers insult me whenever I insinuate that fact based on experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Chestnut said:


> I love when generic Indonesian formillers insult me whenever I insinuate that fact based on experience.


as long as there's always that kind of political extremist people in every regime that administered that time , you should probably expect such respond , that's pretty much like indirectly doing a personal attack about their choice , while the truth says otherwise ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> what is it ? about major transfer of technology ? or dissolution of KKIP ? or because the new Ketupel of KKIP ? because i heard so much rumour about it .


Well you seem aware of that, lots of strange decisions lately happened come from this.


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> I love when generic Indonesian formillers insult me whenever I insinuate that fact based on experience.


They have no idea what's happening on the field, like i said too many naives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gaman

*Saat Indonesia Terseret Isu Fasilitas Militer China*
Tim detikcom - detikNews
Kamis, 03 Sep 2020 21:03 WIB




Foto: Pentagon sebut China ingin melipatgandakan hulu ledak nuklirnya (AFP Photo)
*Beijing*-
Pentagon merilis laporan soal pengembangan jaringan logistik militer China di kawasan Samudra Hindia. Indonesia turut terseret dalam isu fasilitas militer China ini.
Seperti dilansir _Reuters_, Rabu (2/9/2020), informasi tersebut disampaikan Pentagon atau Departemen Pertahanan Amerika Serikat (AS) dalam laporan terbaru pada Selasa (1/9) waktu setempat. Disebutkan Pentagon bahwa China saat ini memiliki lebih dari 200 hulu ledak nuklir sebagai persenjataan.
Menurut laporan Pentagon, selain bertujuan menyamakan teknologi dengan AS, militer China atau Tentara Pembebasan Rakyat (PLA) juga fokus melakukan operasi gabungan yang mampu menangkal atau mengalahkan setiap upaya AS untuk mengintervensi atas nama Taiwan.


Laporan itu juga mengakui bahwa PLA telah menyamai atau melampaui militer AS dalam beberapa bidang, termasuk perakitan kapal, rudal balistik dan rudal jelajah berbasis daratan dan sistem pertahanan udara.
Laporan itu juga menyebut bahwa China tengah berupaya mengembangkan jaringan logistik militer di kawasan Samudra Hindia dengan mempertimbangkan beberapa negara, termasuk Indonesia, sebagai lokasi fasilitas logistik militernya.
Dilansir _Nikkei Asian Review,_ Rabu (2/9/2020), laporan itu membahas berbagai perkembangan militer China dan pada salah satu poin menyinggung soal kehadiran global militer China yang semakin berkembang. Disebutkan laporan itu bahwa China berupaya membangun jaringan logistik luar negeri yang lebih kuat dan infrastruktur pangkalan untuk memungkinkan Tentara Pembebasan Rakyat (PLA) memproyeksikan dan mempertahankan kekuatan militer pada jarak lebih jauh.
"PRC (Republik Rakyat China-red) kemungkinan besar sudah mempertimbangkan dan merencanakan fasilitas logistik militer tambahan untuk mendukung proyeksi Angkatan Laut, Angkatan Udara dan Angkatan Darat," sebut laporan Pentagon tersebut, yang dirilis di situs resmi Departemen Pertahanan AS.


Ada beberapa negara, yang menurut Pentagon, menjadi pertimbangan China untuk lokasi fasilitas logistik militer terbaru di luar negeri. Ada nama Indonesia disebut dalam daftar negara tersebut.
"PRC kemungkinan telah mempertimbangkan Myanmar, Thailand, Singapura, Indonesia, Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Uni Emirat Arab, Kenya, Sychelles, Tanzania, Angola dan Tajikistan sebagai lokasi fasilitas logistik militer PLA," demikian disebutkan laporan Pentagon.
Pentagon tidak menjelaskan lebih lanjut soal alasan China mempertimbangkan negara-negara tersebut sebagai lokasi fasilitas logistik militer tambahan. Hanya disebutkan Pentagon dalam laporannya bahwa jaringan global untuk logistik militer China bisa mengintervensi operasi militer AS dan mendukung operasi ofensif terhadap AS.

Sementara itu, Kementerian Luar Negeri RI menepis isu yang diembuskan Negeri Paman Sam itu. "Politik luar negeri RI yang bebas aktif tidak membuka ruang untuk adanya kerja sama militer dengan negara manapun," kata juru bicara Kementerian Luar Negeri, Teuku Faizasyah, kepada detikcom, Rabu (2/9/2020).

Faizasyah tidak menjelaskan lebih lanjut. 'Bebas aktif' adalah kebijakan politik luar negeri Indonesia. Dilansir situs Sekretariat Kabinet, 'bebas' berarti Indonesia tidak memihak pada kekuatan-kekuatan yang tidak sesuai dengan kepribadian bangsa sebagaimana tercermin dalam Pancasila. 'Aktif' berarti Indonesia tidak bersifat pasif-reaktif atas kejadian internasional.

Sementara itu, Kementerian Pertahanan China menyebut laporan itu "sangat salah" dan salah menafsirkan "kebijakan pertahanan dan strategi militer" Beijing.

"Laporan itu memfitnah modernisasi militer China, pengeluaran pertahanan, kebijakan nuklir dan masalah lainnya," kata kementerian itu dalam sebuah pernyataan.

Kedua negara adidaya itu terjebak dalam perebutan kekuasaan yang luas dalam perdagangan, teknologi, pertahanan, dan pengaruh politik.

China menyebut laporan itu adalah contoh terbaru dari ketakutan AS untuk membenarkan pengeluaran militernya sendiri - yang tercatat sebagai yang tertinggi di dunia.

"China selalu menjalankan kebijakan pertahanan nasional defensif dan semua orang tahu bahwa China adalah pembangun perdamaian dunia," kata juru bicara Kementerian Luar Negeri China, Hua Chunying kepada wartawan, Rabu (2/9).









Saat Indonesia Terseret Isu Fasilitas Militer China


Pentagon merilis laporan soal pengembangan logistik militer China di kawasan Samudra Hindia. Indonesia turut terseret dalam isu fasilitas militer China ini.




news.detik.com













DOD Releases 2020 Report on Military and Security Developments Involving the People's Repu


The Department of Defense announces the release of its annual report on "Military and Security Developments Involving the People's Republic of China."



www.defense.gov


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> The grand idea of procurement system in Indonesia lately is to let everybody happy and their basic necessity fulfilled. For whatever ridiculous reason they had, their influences can't be set aside. Delta winged fighter must come, either it is France or UK Italo Germany consortium and for the Komando Pemeliharaan dan Perawatan TNI AU difficulties to gather resources and logistic support no one give them a ****. Sadly that's the reality right now





Cromwell said:


> I just thought to withold the informations but seems alike soon or later this will come out, many things are political, the decisions are no longer concerning service needs, technical issues, or inputs from KKIP but from higher position endorsement, btw i've heard unsettling rumours about KKIP, i wonder if you also have heard it ?


Maybe because its involving a wider picture such as economic cooperation, trade and investment etc?
Or just the classic uang dalam amplop?


----------



## polanski

South Korean Stealth KFX Fighter Jet Will Fly In 2022: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/09/04/south-korean-kfx-fighter-jet-will-fly-in-2022/


----------



## Gundala

NEKONEKO said:


> Maybe because its involving a wider picture such as economic cooperation, trade and investment etc?
> Or just the classic uang dalam amplop?


More politics in relation to 2024 from the way I see it and it doesnt look good. But looking at the bright side aside from the used typhoon I personally love all the other options. Auri sepertinya bth beking domestk politik buat dapetin si uler, mrk punya panglima, semoga brhsil. Of all those beautiful and great fighter options I still think up until now that F-16 is the best option for current strategic, economic and geopoliltic condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nike said:


> The grand idea of procurement system in Indonesia lately is to let everybody happy and their basic necessity fulfilled. For whatever ridiculous reason they had, their influences can't be set aside. Delta winged fighter must come, either it is France or UK Italo Germany consortium and for the Komando Pemeliharaan dan Perawatan TNI AU difficulties to gather resources and logistic support no one give them a ****. Sadly that's the reality right now


Nope, i disagree that the deltas should come at all, it's F-16, KFX and F-35 that should come, dont waste money on thing that will only overcomplicate our logistics.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Gundala said:


> But looking at the bright side aside from the used typhoon I personally love all the other options


Including F16 seken?
Whatever jet fighter we pick we should not delay any further.


----------



## Nike

HellFireIndo said:


> Nope, i disagree that the deltas should come at all, it's F-16, KFX and F-35 that should come, dont waste money on thing that will only overcomplicate our logistics.



You don't know what i mean and imply by written that comment huh? 

If not you should take a step back and digest more what i mean kiddo


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> You don't know what i mean and imply by written that comment huh?
> 
> If not you should take a step back and digest more what i mean kiddo


So there's some big shots that's pulling the string for personal and group gains and causing a mess?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Fl0gger

I hope i get you right is it about Wacana penghapusan KKIP .? Itu masih rumor tapi the wind of change is strong...again it politicaly and " sponsor " that make it that posible


Cromwell said:


> I just thought to withold the informations but seems alike soon or later this will come out, many things are political, the decisions are no longer concerning service needs, technical issues, or inputs from KKIP but from higher position endorsement, btw i've heard unsettling rumours about KKIP, i wonder if you also have heard it ?


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> You don't know what i mean and imply by written that comment huh?
> 
> If not you should take a step back and digest more what i mean kiddo


i felt that too , the latest meeting by vice ministry of defence with the 1st commision of people representative council are kinda give an insight , they still tryhard to push for that european fighter .


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> i felt that too , the latest meeting by vice ministry of defence with the 1st commision of people representative council are kinda give an insight , they still tryhard to push for that european fighter .



Lol, they even discarded user opinion on what they should get and dictated everything on their own. If it only matter of offset and transfer of technology the place i work at it is had more than experience to advising and give assistance for small Times Aircraft manufacturer like KAI and TAI and turn them into their own respective companies with good achievement and respectable turn table technology on their own. 
Not to mention i found difficulties to found which "their" endorsed partner had achieved notable success like KAI or TAI.


----------



## san.geuk

Nike said:


> Lol, they even discarded user opinion on what they should get and dictated everything on their own. If it only matter of offset and transfer of technology the place i work at it is had more than experience to advising and give assistance for small Times Aircraft manufacturer like KAI and TAI and turn them into their own respective companies with good achievement and respectable turn table technology on their own.
> Not to mention i found difficulties to found which "their" endorsed partner had achieved notable success like KAI or TAI.



their endorsed partner? Pt DI ?


----------



## HellFireIndo

Who the hell is behind Europeans' interest anyway? Prabowski himself or who? the cost of these hardwares cannot be paid only for political interest alone, and heck what kind of kickback we could get from Europe anyway?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

I believe if we buy second hand European fighter, they are not going to be upgraded so the acquisition cost will be very minimal and the delivery will be quick. I dont think it is about interest or kick back.

Definately the reason behind the plan to acquire second hand fighter IMO is to minimize the acquisition budget for Airforce in 2020-2024 period, so that other pressing need can be fulfiled, considering our tight defense budget, and only mean to be stop gap before inducting IFX in large number. Most probably to fill the F5 squadron as soon as possible.

The weapon is probably similar like IFX which is meteor for BVR and IRIS-T short-range air-to-air missile (SRAAM) by Germany’s Diehl Defence,


----------



## Raduga

Prabowo Disebut Pilih Perbaiki Jet Tempur Ketimbang Beli


Kepada Wapres Ma'ruf Amin, Menhan Prabowo Subianto mengakui lebih baik memperbaiki alutsista daripada membeli saat ini.




www.cnnindonesia.com













Beli Baru Terlalu Mahal, Prabowo Pilih Perbaiki Sukhoi Cs


Simak penjelasan Juru Bicara Wakil Presiden terkait pertemuan Prabowo dan wapres yang turut membahas alutsista RI.




www.cnbcindonesia.com





now this is strange , so ..... no pengadaan fighter again ?

*Prabowo Disebut Pilih Perbaiki Jet Tempur Ketimbang Beli*
CNN Indonesia | Jumat, 04/09/2020 05:55 WIB
Bagikan :







Salah satu jet tempur TNI AU, Sukhoi Su30. (Foto: Joko Sulistyo)




Jakarta, CNN Indonesia --
Alih-alih membeli, Menteri Pertahanan *Prabowo Subianto* disebut memilih untuk melakukan perbaikan beragam jenis *pesawat tempur* RI. Hal itu terkait faktor harga dan efektivitas waktu.
Juru Bicara Wakil Presiden RI, Masduki Baidlowi, mengatakan pembicaraan itu terungkap saat Wakil Presiden Ma'ruf Amin menerima kunjungan Prabowo di kediaman dinas Wapres, Menteng, Jakarta Pusat, Kamis (3/9) sore. Selain soal alutsista, kedua pihak juga membahas tentang program nasional food estate.
"Prabowo datang ke kediaman Wapres sendiri. Ya untuk silaturahmi, karena memang sejak pelantikan kan belum pernah bertemu secara resmi. Tadi sampai pukul 15.45 WIB [pertemuannya] ya, ngobrol-ngobrol panjang lebar," kata Masduki.
Tak ketinggalan, ada pertimbangan biaya perawatan besar, serta tak sesuai dengan amanat UU Industri Pertahanan yang mementingkan pembelian alutsista dalam negeri.
Presiden Jokowi sendiri sebelumnya mendorong Prabowo untuk belanja alutsista, terutama dari dalam negeri, untuk mendongkrak penyerapan anggaran dan ekonomi dalam negeri.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Beli baru mahal mending perbaiki 

1, we don't have much fighter stocks to begin with
2, this is open interpretation sentence to begin with, With second hand Typhoon Will came and there is plan to upgrade them here

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Nike

Taiwan shoot down Su 35 owned by PLAAF





__





Defense World


View News at Defense World




www.defenseworld.net


----------



## Nike

Just what interesting era to live at


----------



## initial_d

Nike said:


> Taiwan shoot down Su 35 owned by PLAAF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defense World
> 
> 
> View News at Defense World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.defenseworld.net


Hell yeah, that's what they got playing with fire.....i hope sukhoi fansboy see this news lol


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

I'm waiting for it to appear in inter news. Till then it's hoax.


Nike said:


> Taiwan shoot down Su 35 owned by PLAAF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defense World
> 
> 
> View News at Defense World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.defenseworld.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Nope, currently Aljazeera News is starting at 5 PM and no mentioning about the incident. Most probably hoax, but according to Chinese member, there is indeed J 10 crash in Quanxi, which is actually too far from Taiwan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

*'Indonesia won’t be military base for any country', Retno says, dismissing Pentagon report*

“I want to emphasize that, in accordance with the lines and principles of Indonesian foreign policy, Indonesian territory cannot and will not be used as a military facility base for any country,” Retno said during a press briefing on Friday.

“I repeat, Indonesian territory cannot and will not be used as a military facility base for any country.”









'Indonesia won’t be military base for any country', Retno says, dismissing Pentagon report


Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi has asserted that Indonesia will not be the military base for any foreign country, including China, following a report from the United States’ Department of Defense that states China is planning to build an overseas military logistics facility in Indonesia.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## initial_d

Indos said:


> Nope, currently Aljazeera News is starting at 5 PM and no mentioning about the incident. Most probably hoax, but according to Chinese member, there is indeed J 10 crash in Quanxi, which is actually too far from Taiwan.
> 
> View attachment 666550


Damn it, i should of known not to trust indian media

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
 1


----------



## NEKONEKO

*“Germany – Europe – Asia: shaping the 21st century together”: The German Government adopts policy guidelines on the Indo-Pacific region*

More than half the world’s population lives in countries around the Indian Ocean and the Pacific. In recent decades, countries such as Viet Nam, China and India have seen rapid economic growth: the region now accounts for almost 40% of global GDP. With the rise of Asia, the region is also gaining in economic and political importance. At the same time, the strategic competition for influence in the region is increasing. *The Indo-Pacific region is becoming the key to shaping the international order in the 21st century.*

Shifting geopolitical power structures in the Indo-Pacific also have direct impacts on Germany: the economies of the European and Indo-Pacific regions are closely connected through global supply chains. Major trading routes pass through the Indian Ocean, the South China Sea and the Pacific. If conflicts in the region adversely affect security and stability there, this has repercussions for Germany, too.

That is why the German Government wants to expand cooperation with the countries of the Indo-Pacific region. Following the cabinet’s adoption of the policy guidelines, Foreign Minister Heiko Maas commented:


> Our prosperity and our geopolitical influence in the coming decades will depend on how we work together with the countries of the Indo-Pacific region. That, more than anywhere else, is where the shape of the international rules-based order of tomorrow will be decided. We want to help shape that order – so that it is *based on rules and international cooperation, not on the law of the strong*.


In elaborating this strategy, Germany is making an active contribution to shaping the international order in the Indo-Pacific. The COVID-19 pandemic and its repercussions have demonstrated once again that we are facing global challenges that can only be overcome by countries working together. One important aim is therefore to strengthen structures of international cooperation – in particular the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), with which Germany would like to cooperate more closely in future.
One of the biggest challenges facing the world – but especially the Indo-Pacific region – is the fight against climate change and marine pollution. The German Government wants to work with the countries of the Indo-Pacific region to find solutions here.

*There are many fields in which Germany wants to work more intensively with the countries of the region,* be it to strengthen the rule of law and human rights or to enhance exchange in the cultural, educational and scientific spheres. The security-policy sector plays a special role in this context.

*Economic relations, too, are to be expanded, for example through the conclusion of EU free trade agreements with additional countries in the Indo-Pacific. The aim must also be to avoid unilateral dependencies by diversifying partnerships*. Other topics include the digital transformation, connectivity and visionary technologies of the future – issues which are crucial for Germany’s global competitiveness. This also includes a social discourse about free access to information and protection against misinformation.

With these policy guidelines, the German Government is aiming not least to promote a European Indo-Pacific strategy. For that reason, the strategy takes up European policy approaches and offers points of departure for closer cooperation, also at EU level.









“Germany – Europe – Asia: shaping the 21st century together”: The German Government adopts policy guidelines on the Indo-Pacific region


In the past few years, the importance of the Indo-Pacific region in both economic and political terms has increased markedly. The German Government is now setting out the course for its future policy on the countries of the Region.




www.auswaertiges-amt.de





Need to take this opportunity to deepen our cooperation with Germany, other country also putting their interest to Indo Pacific region.


In an international context marked by uncertainty and the increase in unilateralism, France’s priority is to propose an alternative: *a stable, multipolar order based on the rule of law and free movement, and fair and efficient multilateralism*. The Indo-Pacific region is at the heart of this strategy.








The Indo-Pacific region: a priority for France


In an international context marked by uncertainty and the increase in unilateralism, France's priority is to propose an alternative: a stable, multipolar order based on the rule of law and free movement, and fair and efficient multilateralism. The Indo-Pacific region is at the heart of this...




www.diplomatie.gouv.fr


----------



## HellFireIndo

Both Su-35 and second hand habsburg plane should be ditched, focus on the one making sense only pls, problems shouldnt be complemented with more problem, logistical nightmare shouldnt be complemented by another logistical nightmare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> Prabowo Disebut Pilih Perbaiki Jet Tempur Ketimbang Beli
> 
> 
> Kepada Wapres Ma'ruf Amin, Menhan Prabowo Subianto mengakui lebih baik memperbaiki alutsista daripada membeli saat ini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnnindonesia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beli Baru Terlalu Mahal, Prabowo Pilih Perbaiki Sukhoi Cs
> 
> 
> Simak penjelasan Juru Bicara Wakil Presiden terkait pertemuan Prabowo dan wapres yang turut membahas alutsista RI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbcindonesia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now this is strange , so ..... no pengadaan fighter again ?
> 
> *Prabowo Disebut Pilih Perbaiki Jet Tempur Ketimbang Beli*
> CNN Indonesia | Jumat, 04/09/2020 05:55 WIB
> Bagikan :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salah satu jet tempur TNI AU, Sukhoi Su30. (Foto: Joko Sulistyo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta, CNN Indonesia --
> Alih-alih membeli, Menteri Pertahanan *Prabowo Subianto* disebut memilih untuk melakukan perbaikan beragam jenis *pesawat tempur* RI. Hal itu terkait faktor harga dan efektivitas waktu.
> Juru Bicara Wakil Presiden RI, Masduki Baidlowi, mengatakan pembicaraan itu terungkap saat Wakil Presiden Ma'ruf Amin menerima kunjungan Prabowo di kediaman dinas Wapres, Menteng, Jakarta Pusat, Kamis (3/9) sore. Selain soal alutsista, kedua pihak juga membahas tentang program nasional food estate.
> "Prabowo datang ke kediaman Wapres sendiri. Ya untuk silaturahmi, karena memang sejak pelantikan kan belum pernah bertemu secara resmi. Tadi sampai pukul 15.45 WIB [pertemuannya] ya, ngobrol-ngobrol panjang lebar," kata Masduki.
> Tak ketinggalan, ada pertimbangan biaya perawatan besar, serta tak sesuai dengan amanat UU Industri Pertahanan yang mementingkan pembelian alutsista dalam negeri.
> Presiden Jokowi sendiri sebelumnya mendorong Prabowo untuk belanja alutsista, terutama dari dalam negeri, untuk mendongkrak penyerapan anggaran dan ekonomi dalam negeri.


How about hawk that will be retired in few years?


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian defence minister proposes to receive USD20 billion in foreign credit for 2020–24*

by Ridzwan Rahmat




Indonesia’s Minister of Defence, Prabowo Subianto, has forwarded a proposal for the country to receive up to USD20 billion in defence-related foreign credit and assistance schemes for the period spanning 2020–24.





Among programmes that may be funded via the proposed foreign defence credits include two follow-on warships to the Martadinata-class frigates. (Damen)
The proposal was sent to the Indonesian Minister of National Development Planning, and Head of the National Development Planning Agency, Suharso Monoarfa, on 13 July 2020. A copy of the letter was received by _Janes_ in early September 2020.

The foreign credit and assistance schemes will be used to fund acquisition programmes for all three branches of the Indonesian Armed Forces between 2020–24, the defence minister indicated.

Among possible big-ticket acquisitions that may be funded with the foreign credit include 24 Lockheed Martin F-16V fighter aircraft and two follow-on warships to the Indonesian Navy’s (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) Martadinata (SIGMA 10514)-class frigates.

The request was made against the backdrop of a nearly IDR9 trillion (USD588 million) cut to the country’s defence budget for 2020. The reduction has been made partly in response to the ongoing Covid-19 outbreak, which has severely damaged the country’s economy.





__





Indonesian defence minister proposes to receive USD20 billion in foreign credit for 2020–24


Indonesia’s Minister of Defence, Prabowo Subianto, has forwarded a proposal for the country to receive up to USD20 billion in defence-related foreign credit and...



www.janes.com





What it means for foreign audiences is very different from our domestic ones, just pick ones

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## san.geuk

it says follow on martadinata, is there plan changing from iver to other hull?


----------



## Raduga

san.geuk said:


> it says follow on martadinata, is there plan changing from iver to other hull?


no , iver still a go , the only thing that was a hurdle for iver contract were the pandemic itself , since both sides can't do face to face meeting and survey to indonesian shipyard .


----------



## Cromwell

initial_d said:


> Damn it, i should of known not to trust indian media


I almost thought " WTH so WW3 starts today " fortunately it was a mistaken information.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

san.geuk said:


> it says follow on martadinata, is there plan changing from iver to other hull?


No, it seems from jane's article the rumour on 24 F-16V already made known abroad. We're getting both Iver Huitfeldt Class & PKR 10514 however 2nd batch of PKR will probably be made official post 2024


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> No, it seems from jane's article the rumour on 24 F-16V already made known abroad. We're getting both Iver Huitfeldt Class & *PKR 10514 however 2nd batch of PKR will probably be made official post 2024*


i suspect because our shipyard can't withheld such production capacity , why don't they give private shipyard a chance for this project eh.


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> i suspect because our shipyard can't withheld such production capacity , why don't they give private shipyard a chance for this project eh.


PT.PAL utilisation currently is only 15% of total capacity, what we should be thinking is to increase PT.PAL shipyard utilisation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

NEKONEKO said:


> Including F16 seken?


If those seken is addition to the new latest Viper then why not. Those seken surely will play different role then block 70/72. But if we discard the brand new and replace it with seken then It would be sad and waste of human resources. Like I said we need to expose our pilot and technician to latest aviation technology. Thats very important imho. 


Nike said:


> ndonesia’s Minister of Defence, Prabowo Subianto, has forwarded a proposal for the country to receive up to USD20 billion in defence-related foreign credit and assistance schemes for the period spanning 2020–24


20 bil over 4 years means approx. 5 bil each year of pln. Its not much but our apbn can surely handle this kind of load (aman/doable). Rencana yg membumi 👍


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gen3115



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Alex898

Nike said:


> 2, this is open interpretation sentence to begin with, With second hand Typhoon Will came and there is plan to upgrade them here


I suspect the Mod said this to justify their plan to buy more secondhand jets. like typhoon that you mention


----------



## Kansel

*Indonesian defence minister proposes to receive USD20 billion in foreign credit for 2020–24*
by Ridzwan Rahmat



Indonesia’s Minister of Defence, Prabowo Subianto, has forwarded a proposal for the country to receive up to USD20 billion in defence-related foreign credit and assistance schemes for the period spanning 2020–24.





Among programmes that may be funded via the proposed foreign defence credits include two follow-on warships to the Martadinata-class frigates. (Damen)
The proposal was sent to the Indonesian Minister of National Development Planning, and Head of the National Development Planning Agency, Suharso Monoarfa, on 13 July 2020. A copy of the letter was received by _Janes_ in early September 2020.

The foreign credit and assistance schemes will be used to fund acquisition programmes for all three branches of the Indonesian Armed Forces between 2020–24, the defence minister indicated.

Among possible big-ticket acquisitions that may be funded with the foreign credit include 24 Lockheed Martin F-16V fighter aircraft and two follow-on warships to the Indonesian Navy’s (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) Martadinata (SIGMA 10514)-class frigates.

The request was made against the backdrop of a nearly IDR9 trillion (USD588 million) cut to the country’s defence budget for 2020. The reduction has been made partly in response to the ongoing Covid-19 outbreak, which has severely damaged the country’s economy.





__





Indonesian defence minister proposes to receive USD20 billion in foreign credit for 2020–24


Indonesia’s Minister of Defence, Prabowo Subianto, has forwarded a proposal for the country to receive up to USD20 billion in defence-related foreign credit and...



www.janes.com


----------



## polanski

Thales Group to Modernize Indonesian Frigate with Radars, Missiles: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...nize-indonesian-frigate-with-radars-missiles/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Kansel said:


> *Indonesian defence minister proposes to receive USD20 billion in foreign credit for 2020–24*
> by Ridzwan Rahmat
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia’s Minister of Defence, Prabowo Subianto, has forwarded a proposal for the country to receive up to USD20 billion in defence-related foreign credit and assistance schemes for the period spanning 2020–24.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Among programmes that may be funded via the proposed foreign defence credits include two follow-on warships to the Martadinata-class frigates. (Damen)
> The proposal was sent to the Indonesian Minister of National Development Planning, and Head of the National Development Planning Agency, Suharso Monoarfa, on 13 July 2020. A copy of the letter was received by _Janes_ in early September 2020.
> 
> The foreign credit and assistance schemes will be used to fund acquisition programmes for all three branches of the Indonesian Armed Forces between 2020–24, the defence minister indicated.
> 
> Among possible big-ticket acquisitions that may be funded with the foreign credit include 24 Lockheed Martin F-16V fighter aircraft and two follow-on warships to the Indonesian Navy’s (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) Martadinata (SIGMA 10514)-class frigates.
> 
> The request was made against the backdrop of a nearly IDR9 trillion (USD588 million) cut to the country’s defence budget for 2020. The reduction has been made partly in response to the ongoing Covid-19 outbreak, which has severely damaged the country’s economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian defence minister proposes to receive USD20 billion in foreign credit for 2020–24
> 
> 
> Indonesia’s Minister of Defence, Prabowo Subianto, has forwarded a proposal for the country to receive up to USD20 billion in defence-related foreign credit and...
> 
> 
> 
> www.janes.com


"Possible big ticket acquisition" in this article doesn't even mention Deltard aircrafts, well well


----------



## umigami

HellFireIndo said:


> "Possible big ticket acquisition" in this article doesn't even mention Deltard aircrafts, well well


Well, it doesn't mention these too:
- iver
- osprey
- dsme 1400 (we are all already know this got pln)
- f16 eda
So everything still can happen.


----------



## Nike

not to mention no one call Indonesia ordered Astros II for second time until the batches came into our port although the deals involved hundred millions US dollar value. And no one calls Indonesian Air Force ordered N212i for 9 units too


----------



## Kansel

Seriously what's with procurements lately, now MoD take a serious look in lighting instead of viper

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Seriously what's with procurements lately, now MoD take a serious look in lighting instead of viper


New update?
Did talks with Mark Esper membuahkan hasil?


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> New update?
> Did talks with Mark Esper membuahkan hasil?


Atleast That's what i got from my source


----------



## umigami

Still, I doubt it will be full lightning purchace.
MIX lightning + Viper + Falcon EDA, i hope..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Seriously what's with procurements lately, now MoD take a serious look in lighting instead of viper




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302028167075500033Your post has pretty much similar tone with him..


----------



## Nike

We Indonesian are pretty much more responsible, more accountable, more democratic and Pursue economy development compared to the past. But with our newly growing economy and wealth we need tools, mean and arms to safeguarding our citizen and economy progress. There is no other way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302028167075500033Your post has pretty much similar tone with him..


Well, I mean he's not wrong tho. There's already sign for it since March 





__





Update: Indonesia points to F-35 ambitions


Indonesia’s Deputy Defence Minister Sakti Wahyu Trenggono has indicated that Jakarta may look to Lockheed Martin’s F-35 Lightning II Joint Strike Fighter to meet the...



www.janes.com





The key of acquiring this fighter is regional stability remembering we almost bombed Aussie & Singapore in the past. 

And also bluebook too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Kansel said:


> Well, I mean he's not wrong tho. There's already sign for it since March
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update: Indonesia points to F-35 ambitions
> 
> 
> Indonesia’s Deputy Defence Minister Sakti Wahyu Trenggono has indicated that Jakarta may look to Lockheed Martin’s F-35 Lightning II Joint Strike Fighter to meet the...
> 
> 
> 
> www.janes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key of acquiring this fighter is regional stability remembering we almost bombed Aussie & Singapore in the past.
> 
> And also bluebook too


Bappenas bluebook isn't released yet and there will be much revelations on rumours circulated lately

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Cromwell said:


> Bappenas bluebook isn't released yet and there will be much revelations on rumours circulated lately


Yes, i heard they're going to release it at the end of the September right?


----------



## Gundala

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302028167075500033Your post has pretty much similar tone with him..





Kansel said:


> The key of acquiring this fighter is regional stability remembering we almost bombed Aussie & Singapore in the past.


Aussie almost bombed Jakarta as well in east timor incidents. As of Singapore there are few things we in disagreemant with them and some old and recent wounds that hasnt been healed fully yet. US might agree to give us lightning but if those two rejects then it might not happen. Those 2 harbour US logistics hub and have US marine deployed, I dont believe US would jeoperdize that kind of infrastructure unless we are willing to balance it abit.

The way I see it the rejection most likely might come from Sing. Our FIR dispute might be use as theirs/ours bargaining chip. Tho if we really want the lightning I do believe we can get it with strong diplomacy as our strategic position can be a great bargaining chip if somehow (amit-amit) LCS come into full fledge war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/ROKArmedForces/posts/3172119136219785

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## umigami

The Ronin said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/ROKArmedForces/posts/3172119136219785


At this point, I don't even care if we get kicked out.


----------



## Nike

The Ronin said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/ROKArmedForces/posts/3172119136219785



I don't know what the admin of this page will say if Indonesia conclude the deal for F35 and Osprey meanwhile keep pending our due payment of this project LoL.


----------



## Kansel

Apaches FLIR

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Apaches FLIR
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



You know, they (ground observation unit and command) able to get actual data and relay pictures from Apache and at the same time put the decision for the field units and if Linked properly the relay data from Apache can be shared toward other assets like Fighter aircraft, UAV or artillery units and other, thus cutting the time significantly. This ability far above compared to the Hind in our inventory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Apaches FLIR
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


On third video, there was a second missile launch but no explosion. (Diikuti dengan seperti nada kekecewaan dari operatornya)
Was it fail to track??


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Bappenas bluebook isn't released yet and there will be much revelations on rumours circulated lately



Though the possibility is quite high for Indonesia to get F 35 sooner, and at the same time getting EDA F 16 to boost the number in inventory. It just the competitive strike from Delta wing forces quite significant.


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> Though the possibility is quite high for Indonesia to get F 35 sooner, and at the same time getting EDA F 16 to boost the number in inventory. It just the competitive strike from Delta wing forces quite significant.


Let's hope MoD really take a *serious look* in lighting 2 for real this time like kansel said


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> Though the possibility is quite high for Indonesia to get F 35 sooner, and at the same time getting EDA F 16 to boost the number in inventory. It just the competitive strike from Delta wing forces quite significant.


Too complicated, this thing already go political, involving key important people.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Fl0gger

F 35 will not happen any sooner


----------



## Chestnut

Cromwell said:


> Too complicated, this thing already go political, involving key important people.


Always have, the Su-35 deal involved a lot of companies that are close to the administration. What does that tell you about it?


----------



## san.geuk

Cromwell said:


> Too complicated, this thing already go political, involving key important people.



what's is more important and political than the president himself and his mod?


----------



## san.geuk

meanwhile kfx predicted cost per unit 130 MiO usd more than f35 (100 MiO in 2019) , if this prediction true, then sokor made a huge mistake not to make multinational fighter program









Meet the K-FX: South Korea's Own Unique Stealth Fighter?


Not so fast.




nationalinterest.org




.


----------



## Chestnut

san.geuk said:


> what's is more important and political than the president himself and his mod?


The interests of people around him and his administration.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## san.geuk

Chestnut said:


> The interests of people around him and his administration.



some cukong or classic embargo reason? or those russophile shift their suggestion to european?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

san.geuk said:


> some cukong or classic embargo reason? or those russophile shift their suggestion to european?



Its all came down to political leverage. Meaning IF we buy something what do we get in return (offset deals) that could be anything such as supporting our CPO export for example to more FDI in unrelated field. Personally I dont see the classic "embargo" issue is even a thing anymore. But there is also our Mahapatih El BePe factor


----------



## Chestnut

san.geuk said:


> some cukong or classic embargo reason? or those russophile shift their suggestion to european?


None, just classic corruption.

Literally the biggest reason why so many people in the government are against US FMS deals is because of transparency. Everything in an FMS deal is specified by item and price. There's very little leeway for them to majorly corrupt the deal unless they did what that General did with the Apache funds and literally just steal the money. They just use terms like 'embargo', 'non-aligned', and 'diversification' as a smokescreen. The only diversification they want is diversifying their wallets.

That's why Kemenkeu likes the DSCA system and everyone else hates it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lasa-X

san.geuk said:


> meanwhile kfx predicted cost per unit 130 MiO usd more than f35 (100 MiO in 2019) , if this prediction true, then sokor made a huge mistake not to make multinational fighter program
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet the K-FX: South Korea's Own Unique Stealth Fighter?
> 
> 
> Not so fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nationalinterest.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Imho the only mistake Sokor made is inviting Indonesia to join FX project.


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> Always have, the Su-35 deal involved a lot of companies that are close to the administration. What does that tell you about it?


I just hate that deep rooted corruption here. We will never get things straight if we continue being like this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

san.geuk said:


> what's is more important and political than the president himself and his mod?


Interests, interests stand above political tools.


----------



## san.geuk

Cromwell said:


> I just hate that deep rooted corruption here. We will never get things straight if we continue being like this





Cromwell said:


> Interests, interests stand above political tools.



too much accommodate business interest against upcoming adversary, meanwhile upnorth they creating platform like peanut swarming in front of our yard


----------



## san.geuk

Lasa-X said:


> Imho the only mistake Sokor made is inviting Indonesia to join FX project.



that's another mistake, but they should not to ambitious in this program, even the US who mature enough in their aviation industry build f35 through jsf program funded by several countries, if turkey joint s.korea and Indonesia, at least cost burden will be lesser, apparently s.korea too egoistic to accept turkey offer 50:50 cost sharing, and now they suffer their because their own pride


----------



## Fl0gger

Credit to original uploader


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> View attachment 667111
> View attachment 667112
> View attachment 667113
> View attachment 667114
> View attachment 667115
> View attachment 667116
> View attachment 667111
> View attachment 667112
> View attachment 667113
> View attachment 667114
> View attachment 667115
> View attachment 667116


are those chinese oerlikon ?


----------



## Fl0gger

Yes they are chinese oerlikon


----------



## Gundala

san.geuk said:


> meanwhile kfx predicted cost per unit 130 MiO usd more than f35 (100 MiO in 2019) , if this prediction true, then sokor made a huge mistake not to make multinational fighter program
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet the K-FX: South Korea's Own Unique Stealth Fighter?
> 
> 
> Not so fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nationalinterest.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have posted about this issue before. What Korea need the most from us is "market/buyer" to bring the economic scale down to acceptable level thus making the cost of the fighter cheaper. It will cost more per-airframe compare to F-35 and the only thing that KFX has more is range and speed. I predict KFX will cost around the price of Rafale.

For us we have to buy 48-60 block 1 fighter that is unproven, Sokor can handle this risk cuz they have F-35 and other advance fighter. How about us? We simply cant afford the risk. One of the reason I support our govt to reduce the KFX purchase down to 16. We can simply buy more if its turn out good.

India's teja, rafale, gripen, even eurofighter are few example how the fighters can be expensive if they dont meet decent economic scale (total fighter sales). Now imagine if we Individually making indigenous fighter, I cant even imagine how much its going to cost per-fighter. What we have with Sokor is great plan but with poor execution (cost and benefit wise). I personally prefer we pay more but get so much more or just simply dont do it at all.


san.geuk said:


> US who mature enough in their aviation industry build f35 through jsf program funded by several countries


Coba kita lihat dari perspective yg berbeda. F-35 in other perspective is to promote US world domination/hegemony thru US private company jet program funded/build/support by many countries. Europeans now see this, their homegrown european made fighters simply cant compete with the F-35 price and capabilities thus slowly killing their own aviation industry. Perhaps thats why some of them are now trying to develop their own Gen-6 fighters wihtout the involvement of any US companies. Even German and France wanted to reduce US content in their military products to 0. Trying to shake US hegemony inside their own products?

Its not just that, let me introduce to one of F-35 advanced feature ALIS (Autonomic Logistics Information System). You can check it out here
https://www.lockheedmartin.com/en-us/products/autonomic-logistics-information-system-alis.html

It sounds good for maintenance purposes right? But hold on a sec check out the bold word;
_" ALIS integrates a broad range of capabilities including *operations*, maintenance, prognostics, supply chain, customer support services, training and technical data. A single, secure information environment provides users with up-to-date information on any of these areas using web-enabled applications on a distributed network "_

There are some rumour that this sytems also store any mission information systems operated by any F-35 fighter who conected to ALIS. We know that F-35 featured great camera systems right? So any mission, any where in the world can be logged and see by the US? Another hegemony program by US? No formal confirmation information about this feature but surely something that we must be aware of.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Gundala said:


> I have posted about this issue before. What Korea need the most from us is "market/buyer" to bring the economic scale down to acceptable level thus making the cost of the fighter cheaper. It will cost more per-airframe compare to F-35 and the only thing that KFX has more is range and speed. I predict KFX will cost around the price of Rafale.
> 
> For us we have to buy 48-60 block 1 fighter that is unproven, Sokor can handle this risk cuz they have F-35 and other advance fighter. How about us? We simply cant afford the risk. One of the reason I support our govt to reduce the KFX purchase down to 16. We can simply buy more if its turn out good.
> 
> India's teja, rafale, gripen, even eurofighter are few example how the fighters can be expensive if they dont meet decent economic scale (total fighter sales). Now imagine if we Individually making indigenous fighter, I cant even imagine how much its going to cost per-fighter. What we have with Sokor is great plan but with poor execution (cost and benefit wise). I personally prefer we pay more but get so much more or just simply dont do it at all.
> 
> Coba kita lihat dari perspective yg berbeda. F-35 in other perspective is to promote US world domination/hegemony thru US private company jet program funded/build/support by many countries. Europeans now see this, their homegrown european made fighters simply cant compete with the F-35 price and capabilities thus slowly killing their own aviation industry. Perhaps thats why some of them are now trying to develop their own Gen-6 fighters wihtout the involvement of any US companies. Even German and France wanted to reduce US content in their military products to 0. Trying to shake US hegemony inside their own products?
> 
> Its not just that, let me introduce to one of F-35 advanced feature ALIS (Autonomic Logistics Information System). You can check it out here
> https://www.lockheedmartin.com/en-us/products/autonomic-logistics-information-system-alis.html
> 
> It sounds good for maintenance purposes right? But hold on a sec check out the bold word;
> _" ALIS integrates a broad range of capabilities including *operations*, maintenance, prognostics, supply chain, customer support services, training and technical data. A single, secure information environment provides users with up-to-date information on any of these areas using web-enabled applications on a distributed network "_
> 
> There are some rumour that this sytems also store any mission information systems operated by any F-35 fighter who conected to ALIS. We know that F-35 featured great camera systems right? So any mission, any where in the world can be logged and see by the US? Another hegemony program by US? No formal confirmation information about this feature but surely something that we must be aware of.



The only well known Aviation industry with long heritage to produce fighter Aircraft in Europe survived until today is Dassault, SAAB, BaE system, Airbus and Alenia Aermachi. The lack of commitment toward defense spending is the cause of decline European manufacturing industry to compete with US companies, with lack of order they can't compete competitively against US companies. Actually US government is very welcoming the more robust western European Aircraft industry manufacturer as in the past and until today they even let the European companies to bid for US program tender as more is merrier and competition spurs technology breakthrough actually, one of the successfull programme is BaE Harrier program for the Marines Corps and Navy, T45 Goshawk and other aircraft like C27 and C235. And BaE system is actually part team of competitive tender alongside Northrop Grumman and Lockheed Martin to defeat McDonnell Douglas team in around 1997-2000. Meanwhile at the same time the very same BaE system is developing Eurofighter Typhoon. Thus, the notion about US trying to impose hegemony over European manufacturing aircraft industry is very false to begin with, as they know deep down when competitor is dying, the competition will be lack and technology breakthrough will be very lacking and that's the last thing they expected. 

About ALICE, when even layman such as your can read such article not to mention the European defense planner and other countries who actually involved in the program and co developing the ALICE programme itself and let their respective government to keep in touch with the progress, the pro and con and believe it still more countries is willing to touch and joint the F 35 programme than not.


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> The only well known Aviation industry with long heritage to produce fighter Aircraft in Europe survived until today is Dassault, SAAB, BaE system, Airbus and Alenia Aermachi. The lack of commitment toward defense spending is the cause of decline European manufacturing industry to compete with US companies, with lack of order they can't compete competitively against US companies. Actually US government is very welcoming the more robust western European Aircraft industry manufacturer as in the past and until today they even let the European companies to bid for US program tender as more is merrier and competition spurs technology breakthrough actually, one of the successfull programme is BaE Harrier program for the Marines Corps and Navy, T45 Goshawk and other aircraft like C27 and C235. And BaE system is actually part team of competitive tender alongside Northrop Grumman and Lockheed Martin to defeat McDonnell Douglas team in around 1997-2000. Meanwhile at the same time the very same BaE system is developing Eurofighter Typhoon. Thus, the notion about US trying to impose hegemony over European manufacturing aircraft industry is very false to begin with, as they know deep down when competitor is dying, the competition will be lack and technology breakthrough will be very lacking and that's the last thing they expected.
> 
> About ALICE, when even layman such as your can read such article not to mention the European defense planner and other countries who actually involved in the program and co developing the ALICE programme itself and let their respective government to keep in touch with the progress, the pro and con and believe it still more countries is willing to touch and joint the F 35 programme than not.


Im talking about jet fighter technology, not transport. Harrier got thru simply because they dont have the technology nor other nations at that time. Like I said I just want us to look from different perspective. It would be naive saying US base company not willing to take the opportunity to become worldwide leader thru F-35 while still serving nation interest as well. You said US welcoming other competition? It is simply marketing/propaganda service. No company want competition, not even a Nation period. Dominance to preserve nation interest is the main objective in every nation. But no one can avoid tit for tat in business.

Fact is in the next 5 years F-35 at least could be the cheapest yet the most advanced single engine in the world. Nothing can come close, not even Rafale/grippen. Once you "control" the global supply chain of F-35 that spread all over the world serving each own nation interest then you control them in a way. If that is not trying to push hegemony then please allow me to rephrase it. Its a dang good business!! 

And about ALIS ; well European def planner and their respective country are there for the best interest of their nation. I do believe you are right, they must have seen the pro and con and still getting the F-35. Then again each nation value their pro and con differently to the best of their interest, and we would also be naive if we are saying there are no political pressure from US to get the F-35 program going in a first place right? Sometime it takes layman to see things clearer from different perspective.

I dont say this in oppose to US world dominance in every sector they possibly can because they are half way there now. I think the world need US, history told us how one super power country lead by dictator can do to WWII. As for F-35, even with that ALIS I still think its one of the must have fighter in our inventory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Sorry @Jatosint , lu jarang muncul jafi gw post twit lu disini gak papa ya?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302591300328325120

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

there we go ....








Austria hopeful of Indonesia buying 15 Typhoon jet fighters


It was pointed out that buying Austrian Typhoons would violate Law No. 16/2012 on the defense industry.




www.thejakartapost.com





Austria hopeful of Indonesia buying 15 Typhoon jet fighters Novan Iman Santosa The Jakarta Post PREMIUM Jakarta / Mon, September 7, 2020 / 07:21 am New fighter: The first Austrian military fighter jet Eurofighter Typhoon lands at the military airport in the small Styrian village of Zeltweg on July 12, 2007.(Reuters/Leonhard Foeger)





http://alert5.com/2020/09/07/austri...th-indonesia-for-the-sale-of-15-eurofighters/

*Austria will enter negotiations with Indonesia for the sale of 15 Eurofighters*
Posted on September 7, 2020
Austria’s Defense Minister Klaudia Tanner has officially responded to Indonesia’s request to buy 15 Eurofighters from her country.




Tanner said she had directed the General Staff to prepare for negotiations with Jakarta.
She said the “exit from the Eurofighter system” is the declared goal and the sale is in the best interest of taxpayers.
Two options are available for the sale to proceed. First, the Eurofighter consortium will have to issue a end user certificate to Indonesia and Austria will sell the jets directly to Indonesia. Alternatively, Airbus will buy back the planes, upgrade them and sell them to the South East Asian nation instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kooppyyy

Gundala said:


> Its not just that, let me introduce to one of F-35 advanced feature ALIS (Autonomic Logistics Information System). You can check it out here
> https://www.lockheedmartin.com/en-us/products/autonomic-logistics-information-system-alis.html
> 
> It sounds good for maintenance purposes right? But hold on a sec check out the bold word;
> _" ALIS integrates a broad range of capabilities including *operations*, maintenance, prognostics, supply chain, customer support services, training and technical data. A single, secure information environment provides users with up-to-date information on any of these areas using web-enabled applications on a distributed network "_


ALIS is pretty broken atm, most still rely on GD's GTIMS. Beside it's due to be replaced by ODIN in 2022. 



Gundala said:


> There are some rumour that this sytems also store any mission information systems operated by any F-35 fighter who conected to ALIS. We know that F-35 featured great camera systems right? So any mission, any where in the world can be logged and see by the US? Another hegemony program by US? No formal confirmation information about this feature but surely something that we must be aware of.


 AFAIK, that's not how it works. It's smiliar with Tesla's car cloud software that provide over-the-air updaets, remote diagnostics, and support that connects directly to Tesla's service centre. The software in the car registers the input from the driver using the steering wheel, gas pedal, and all the rest and then tells the other digital controllers of the various parts to record the state of your car. While the car software has GPS application on it, however It won't let the service centre know that you've been visiting that Thai adult massage parlour on Friday evening. As with it ALIS won't directly upload a specifics country's F-35 information into the cloud, instead each country has a central point of entry, that is available to be share with LM. This is my understanding of the system.


----------



## Nike

Asien-Deal: So will Tanner Eurofighter loswerden


Zum ersten Mal nimmt Verteidigungsministerin Klaudia Tanner (ÖVP) zu dem Kaufinteresse Indonesiens an unseren 15 Eurofightern offiziell Stellung - ...




mobil.krone.at





Austria Defense minister ready to talk with Indonesia

09/06/2020 2:24 PM
*EXPLOSIVE LETTER*
*Asia Deal: This is how Tanner wants to get rid of Eurofighter*





Mail to Indonesia: Will our 15 jets soon be flying over Southeast Asia?
(Image: BMLV, APA, AFP, Krone KREATIV)

For the first time, Defense Minister Klaudia Tanner (ÖVP) has officially commented on Indonesia's interest in buying our 15 Eurofighters - and wants to enter into specific sales negotiations with her counterpart Prabowo Subianto. In the background, however, the General Staff is examining how the surprise deal with Indonesia could go ahead.
SHARE ARTICLE

https://defence.pk/pdf/javascript:void(0)
https://defence.pk/pdf/javascript:void(0)
https://defence.pk/pdf/whatsapp://send?text=mobil.krone.at/2223112

COMMENTS

https://mobil.krone.at/2223112#comment-list
425

What began two months ago with a mysterious letter from Indonesia is now developing into Austria's best chance to actually get rid of the unloved Eurofighters : Minister Klaudia Tanner has now replied to her Indonesian counterpart Prabowo Subianto for the first time and announced that she wants to enter into specific sales negotiations with him . At the same time, she ordered her General Staff to prepare everything for the recommended sale. In the direction of Indonesia it was said: "We are happy to accept your interest in purchasing the fifteen Austrian Eurofighters to modernize your air fleet."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## san.geuk

how the MoD will convincing the DPR about this purchase? there's also "pengamat militer" who will question his step? making noise in media


----------



## NEKONEKO

KFX, F16, F35, SU 35, Typhoon.

Mumet.

Idk anymore and can't predict what will happen, drop SU35 and get Typhoon and get F16v?


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Raduga said:


> there we go ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austria hopeful of Indonesia buying 15 Typhoon jet fighters
> 
> 
> It was pointed out that buying Austrian Typhoons would violate Law No. 16/2012 on the defense industry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thejakartapost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austria hopeful of Indonesia buying 15 Typhoon jet fighters Novan Iman Santosa The Jakarta Post PREMIUM Jakarta / Mon, September 7, 2020 / 07:21 am New fighter: The first Austrian military fighter jet Eurofighter Typhoon lands at the military airport in the small Styrian village of Zeltweg on July 12, 2007.(Reuters/Leonhard Foeger)
> View attachment 667386
> 
> 
> http://alert5.com/2020/09/07/austri...th-indonesia-for-the-sale-of-15-eurofighters/
> 
> *Austria will enter negotiations with Indonesia for the sale of 15 Eurofighters*
> Posted on September 7, 2020
> Austria’s Defense Minister Klaudia Tanner has officially responded to Indonesia’s request to buy 15 Eurofighters from her country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanner said she had directed the General Staff to prepare for negotiations with Jakarta.
> She said the “exit from the Eurofighter system” is the declared goal and the sale is in the best interest of taxpayers.
> Two options are available for the sale to proceed. First, the Eurofighter consortium will have to issue a end user certificate to Indonesia and Austria will sell the jets directly to Indonesia. Alternatively, Airbus will buy back the planes, upgrade them and sell them to the South East Asian nation instead.



Nice👍


----------



## kooppyyy

san.geuk said:


> how the MoD will convincing the DPR about this purchase? there's also "pengamat militer" who will question his step? making noise in media


My best bet is they will lean on the point that the refurbishment and upgrades of those jets will be done by DI? (If there rumour were true anyway)


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> the Eurofighter consortium will have to issue a end user certificate to Indonesia and Austria will sell the jets directly to Indonesia.


Keep in mind this means we would have to lobby all of the EF consortium countries in order to recieve the end-user certificate.

Spain wouldn't be much of a problem as they were the ones adamantly pushing for Airbus to allow EF manufacturing here and win the initial F-5 replacement competition. And I doubt Italy would object to an Indonesian EF purchase. But when it comes to Germany and the UK that might be a different story.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> there we go ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austria hopeful of Indonesia buying 15 Typhoon jet fighters
> 
> 
> It was pointed out that buying Austrian Typhoons would violate Law No. 16/2012 on the defense industry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thejakartapost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austria hopeful of Indonesia buying 15 Typhoon jet fighters Novan Iman Santosa The Jakarta Post PREMIUM Jakarta / Mon, September 7, 2020 / 07:21 am New fighter: The first Austrian military fighter jet Eurofighter Typhoon lands at the military airport in the small Styrian village of Zeltweg on July 12, 2007.(Reuters/Leonhard Foeger)
> View attachment 667386
> 
> 
> http://alert5.com/2020/09/07/austri...th-indonesia-for-the-sale-of-15-eurofighters/
> 
> *Austria will enter negotiations with Indonesia for the sale of 15 Eurofighters*
> Posted on September 7, 2020
> Austria’s Defense Minister Klaudia Tanner has officially responded to Indonesia’s request to buy 15 Eurofighters from her country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanner said she had directed the General Staff to prepare for negotiations with Jakarta.
> She said the “exit from the Eurofighter system” is the declared goal and the sale is in the best interest of taxpayers.
> Two options are available for the sale to proceed. First, the Eurofighter consortium will have to issue a end user certificate to Indonesia and Austria will sell the jets directly to Indonesia. Alternatively, Airbus will buy back the planes, upgrade them and sell them to the South East Asian nation instead.


In a week
First viper order got shrink and shrink and shrink because "GA DA DUIT, RESESI BOS!", though they'll mix it with falcon EDA.
and Sudently rumor said "forget about Vipers, Lightning ALL THE WAY!!!"
And now THIS...

gile beneeer.....


----------



## Alex898

ahhh finally a premium class fighter. I just hope they upgraded it first. if we dont get the F35, at least buy more of this typhoon in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foodsoldier

Considering the escalation in SCS, Typhoon is a must have interim heavy fighter. It's like buying insurance, you'll never now whether you'll need it or not.

But anyway, if the price is around 750 million Euro (including upgrade and offset), it is damn cheap and we should go for it without hesitation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ¿Por qué?

foodsoldier said:


> Considering the escalation in SCS, Typhoon is a must have interim heavy fighter. It's like buying insurance, you'll never now whether you'll need it or not.
> 
> But anyway, if the price is around 750 million Euro (including upgrade and offset), it is damn cheap and we should go for it without hesitation.



May I know where do you get this €750 million info from?



Alex898 said:


> ahhh finally a premium class fighter. I just hope they upgraded it first. if we dont get the F35, at least buy more of this typhoon in the future.



Yes, indeed. 

If this deal goes through, then suddenly Germany, Spain, Italy, and UK have the potential "penadah" for their old Typhoon😄.

There are more than 60 old Typhoon for sale soon. The Germans themselves have around 35 that they want to replace. We can easily build so many squadrons of Eurofighters acting as the sole "penadah" for this jet😆

As long as the price is right😉.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Back in 2012 Conservative Prime Minister David Cameron endorsed the sales up to 24 Eurofighter to Indonesia, idk whether current Conservative lead Government under Prime Minister Borris Johnson will continue the policies of his predecessor yet we should remember we're having problems when Labour is in power not Conservative the same way Democrats to Republican in US. It depends on lobbies on UK but idk about strict Germany, they're less compromising. I blame the whole situation to previous Minister of Defence as he refused to sign any major arms contract leading to this Interim Programme. This thing is really complicated, not only we ought to secure licences from European Consortium nations but also the amount of price for us to have Airbus upgrade them before sold to us, not to mention the cost on introducing new infrastructure on this, the training cost, and this fighter notoriously known costly to operate & maintenance. When nations are simplifying their military forces, we diversify things yet in small number, perfect recipee for logistic disaster, idk what irrational thoughts leading to some people overjoy about this, i'm not

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

Another thing these whole 15 units Austrian EF Tranche 1 Block 5 are single seater, no double seater for training role like F-16 BM & F-16 D, we will have more trouble on this part should the plan goes ahead, i just wish another interest groups in House of Representatives roast Minister of Defence in Q&A section thus obstructing this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

Cromwell said:


> Back in 2012 Conservative Prime Minister David Cameron endorsed the sales up to 24 Eurofighter to Indonesia, idk whether current Conservative lead Government under Prime Minister Borris Johnson will continue the policies of his predecessor yet we should remember we're having problems when Labour is in power not Conservative the same way Democrats to Republican in US. It depends on lobbies on UK but idk about strict Germany, they're less compromising. I blame the whole situation to previous Minister of Defence as he refused to sign any major arms contract leading to this Interim Programme. This thing is really complicated, not only we ought to secure licences from European Consortium nations but also the amount of price for us to have Airbus upgrade them before sold to us, not to mention the cost on introducing new infrastructure on this, the training cost, and this fighter notoriously known costly to operate & maintenance. When nations are simplifying their military forces, we diversify things yet in small number, perfect recipee for logistic disaster, idk what irrational thoughts leading to some people overjoy about this, i'm not



well at least something has positive feedback, better than nothing altought is not ideal in my opinion, afaik typhoon can use same arsenal like us made fighter and PT DI will have potential to involves in upgrades project, when kfx still in long way and uncertain, rafale and seagle to pricey, shornet should be consideration to pick


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Tanggung! While we're at it, ask France if they'd sell some of their used Armee de l'Air Rafale to us like they do Greece😆.


----------



## Chestnut

Cromwell said:


> Back in 2012 Conservative Prime Minister David Cameron endorsed the sales up to 24 Eurofighter to Indonesia, idk whether current Conservative lead Government under Prime Minister Borris Johnson will continue the policies of his predecessor yet we should remember we're having problems when Labour is in power not Conservative the same way Democrats to Republican in US. It depends on lobbies on UK but idk about strict Germany, they're less compromising. I blame the whole situation to previous Minister of Defence as he refused to sign any major arms contract leading to this Interim Programme. This thing is really complicated, not only we ought to secure licences from European Consortium nations but also the amount of price for us to have Airbus upgrade them before sold to us, not to mention the cost on introducing new infrastructure on this, the training cost, and this fighter notoriously known costly to operate & maintenance. When nations are simplifying their military forces, we diversify things yet in small number, perfect recipee for logistic disaster, idk what irrational thoughts leading to some people overjoy about this, i'm not


I'll just laugh if this blows up in the MinDef's face.


----------



## Gundala

umigami said:


> gile beneeer.....


I know right 

Tho I see it rather differently, the plan to have SU-35 is for air superiority role while the additional F-16 is for another role. If they still have the SU-35 budget allocation avaiable then this typhoon might go thru (budget wise). But part of the budget was going to use PLN, this is where things get abit complicated as the typhoon we plan to get is used one. So if we get it, the budget for upgrading might not come together with the aircraft, we have to wait another apbn cycle to put it in.

As for F-16/Lightning vs typhoon well the relation is just fund avaiability. If say we get typhoon, we most likely get the F-16 as well tho the purchase might be pushed another year or so due to budgetary issue.

Either way we shoulda just throw the SU-35 budget for additional Viper/Lightning, then again lobby/political interest might push us to different direction.... 


Cromwell said:


> i just wish another interest groups in House of Representatives roast Minister of Defence in Q&A section thus obstructing this


If there is one it would be minority so dont get your hope too high 
But dont let it get us down as well, I still think F-16 still have a chance to go. Afaik typhoon still have US content in it right? Will it require US approval as well as those european? If this true then its going to be interesting to see.

*F-16 Block 70/72 For The Win !!* 
(kok gw rasanya kyk nonton pertandingan bola tim favorit yah? deg deg-an siapa yg nanti bakalan menang )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Credit to original owner

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Chestnut

I have zero faith that the Flankers would be able to fly if they get the Eurofighter. The Air Force can not afford to operate all three at the same time. And I highly doubt they would retire their most numerous and proven workhorse.


----------



## JCMan

Cromwell said:


> Back in 2012 Conservative Prime Minister David Cameron endorsed the sales up to 24 Eurofighter to Indonesia, idk whether current Conservative lead Government under Prime Minister Borris Johnson will continue the policies of his predecessor yet we should remember we're having problems when Labour is in power not Conservative the same way Democrats to Republican in US. It depends on lobbies on UK but idk about strict Germany, they're less compromising. I blame the whole situation to previous Minister of Defence as he refused to sign any major arms contract leading to this Interim Programme. This thing is really complicated, not only we ought to secure licences from European Consortium nations but also the amount of price for us to have Airbus upgrade them before sold to us, not to mention the cost on introducing new infrastructure on this, the training cost, and this fighter notoriously known costly to operate & maintenance. When nations are simplifying their military forces, we diversify things yet in small number, perfect recipee for logistic disaster, idk what irrational thoughts leading to some people overjoy about this, i'm not



Good points, but curiously if it was the F-18, F-15, or F-35 that we're going to buy, a certain section of fanboys here will undoubtedly keep silent and will NEVER even mention about things such as "cost on introducing new infrastructure, training cost, cost to operate and maintain" despite the fact that these will also apply and those US fighters were all also notoriously known to be costly to operate and maintain.

On the contrary, terms such as "network centric, datalink, engine commonality, etc etc" will be frantically thrown around to obscure the fact that those US planes are also completely new types of planes that we haven't operated before and the aforementioned downsides related to cost to infrastructures, pilot training, and cost to operate and maintain will also apply to those planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Whizzack

Chestnut said:


> I have zero faith that the Flankers would be able to fly if they get the Eurofighter. The Air Force can not afford to operate all three at the same time. And I highly doubt they would retire their most numerous and proven workhorse.



The Flankers will be just fine, they are useful and AU has invested a lot in them too... They are flying regularly, training regularly, even doing trainings which F-16 pilots can't, like AAR... Some has been upgraded and new flankers simulators has also been setup recently... Even Prabowo has mentioned that he would prioritize fixing (and I assume also upgrading) existing assets rather than buying new... So it's possible that the Flanker fleet might actually undergo a eMLU-like update program somewhat similar to what had been done to our F-16 A/B fleet...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alex898

JCMan said:


> those US fighters were all also notoriously known to be costly to operate and maintain.


not that Im not agree with you, but comparing US fighter mantain and operating cost with fighter from another country is pointless because US fighter has the cheapest cost among them, so those US fanboy ur mentioning has their points. its the same thing with the said introducing and build new infrastructure cost. they are the cheapest. so its just pointless to mention about US fighter maintenance cost because they are the cheapest for us.



JCMan said:


> On the contrary, terms such as "network centric, datalink, engine commonality, etc etc" will be frantically thrown around to obscure the fact that those US planes are also completely new types of planes that we haven't operated before


this is also a fact, u cant deny it. even if you have F16 and now you even want to buy F35, its easy to integrate them.


----------



## Nike

Don't know why dog keep barking altough had been beaten repeatedly

Keep wondering why Indonesia government let subversive elements to thrive like this journos, this had been a clear threat toward our democracy our country and warrant the harshest punishment





__





StackPath






suarapapua.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Meanwhile TNI commander in Chief

Talking and giving moral booster toward the son of late Indonesia pilot who succumbs toward his mortal wounds


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301735616359485445

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chestnut

Whizzack said:


> The Flankers will be just fine, they are useful and AU has invested a lot in them too...



You're putting a lot of faith that the Air Force would be able to operate 3 'prime' jets with overlapping capabilities under the shoestring budget they always have, especially one that has a notorious reputation for being a "hangar queen".




Whizzack said:


> hey are flying regularly, training regularly, even doing trainings which F-16 pilots can't, like AAR


Citation needed.

Also, the whole point of getting new tankers is to be able to refuel everything. Being able to do AAR with *ONE *tanker is hardly a counter-argument when capabilities and logistics wise it is FAR cheaper to operate the F-16.




Whizzack said:


> Some has been upgraded and new flankers simulators has also been setup recently



They were upgraded years ago, and we still don't know what they even upgraded since unlike the US and Europe, the Russians are never transparent. But if Russian weapons export policies say anything, I doubt it would offer much in terms of capability when compared to anything Europe or the US would offer.



Whizzack said:


> So it's possible that the Flanker fleet might actually undergo a eMLU-like update program somewhat similar to what had been done to our F-16 A/B fleet...



CAATSA.


----------



## Chestnut

JCMan said:


> Good points, but curiously if it was the F-18, F-15, or F-35 that we're going to buy, a certain section of fanboys here will undoubtedly keep silent and will NEVER even mention about things such as "cost on introducing new infrastructure, training cost, cost to operate and maintain" despite the fact that these will also apply and those US fighters were all also notoriously known to be costly to operate and maintain.


Of course they do. At no point any of us ever mentioned anything about how there would not be any sort of infrastructure or integration costs.

Rather, what me, @Gen3115, @Cromwell, @Nike, and countless others have pointed out that American jets share a lot of common sub-components together (things like RWR's, pods, avionics, etc). Not to mention they all use the same weapons as one another. So by default a lot of those integration, training, and maintenance costs are going to *SUBSTANTIALLY* cheaper then bringing in things from Europe of Russia.



JCMan said:


> On the contrary, terms such as "network centric, datalink, engine commonality, etc etc" will be frantically thrown around to obscure the fact that those US planes are also completely new types of planes that we haven't operated before and the aforementioned downsides related to cost to infrastructures, pilot training, and cost to operate and maintain will also apply to those planes.



Again, look what I have said above. At this point all I see is you grasping at straws like you usually do.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chestnut

Alex898 said:


> this is also a fact, u cant deny it. even if you have F16 and now you even want to buy F35, its easy to integrate them.


I would say EASIER, not easy.


----------



## umigami

Did Austrian Typhoon need to be tweaked to be able to launch AMRAAM (or any other US AAM) or they already can do it as its current condition??


----------



## Cromwell

JCMan said:


> Good points, but curiously if it was the F-18, F-15, or F-35 that we're going to buy, a certain section of fanboys here will undoubtedly keep silent and will NEVER even mention about things such as "cost on introducing new infrastructure, training cost, cost to operate and maintain" despite the fact that these will also apply and those US fighters were all also notoriously known to be costly to operate and maintain.
> 
> On the contrary, terms such as "network centric, datalink, engine commonality, etc etc" will be frantically thrown around to obscure the fact that those US planes are also completely new types of planes that we haven't operated before and the aforementioned downsides related to cost to infrastructures, pilot training, and cost to operate and maintain will also apply to those planes.


You just suddenly forget the whole facts that those US fighters share the common subsystems ( avionic, RWR, etc ), armaments, and occasionally same engine so the cost will certainly lower than wholely different Rafale or EF and i'm among those firm believer that Indonesia will be better optimised if we stick to original plan in New Order era, to entirely operate single engine fighters but in large number

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kooppyyy

umigami said:


> Did Austrian Typhoon need to be tweaked to be able to launch AMRAAM (or any other US AAM) or they already can do it as its current condition??


Would be required to be upgraded to Tranche 2, it is currently a Tranche 1 build.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

kooppyyy said:


> Would be required to be upgraded to Tranche 2, it is currently a Tranche 1 build.


I found this

Block 5 Eurofighter Typhoon is cleared to carry AMRAAM, ASRAAM, IRIS-T and AIM-9L air-to-air missiles

But Wikipedia said different thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Find this too about Austrian Typhoon

"Raytheon's longer-range AIM-120 AMRAAM was also originally planned for integration, but the requirement was deleted under the contract renegotiation."

We don't have any IRIS-T and I doubt Austria will sell us their Iris-t stock.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Cromwell said:


> i'm among those firm believer that Indonesia will be better optimised if we stick to original plan in New Order era, to entirely operate single engine fighters but in large number


The entire notion that you need double-engined heavy fighters to cover the geographic spread of our airspace falls flat when you can also buy a lot more aircraft of the same type and spread them out among airbases to cover the distance. At most you would also have significantly increased air power generation at a highly reduced cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kooppyyy

umigami said:


> I found this
> 
> Block 5 Eurofighter Typhoon is cleared to carry AMRAAM, ASRAAM, IRIS-T and AIM-9L air-to-air missiles
> 
> But Wikipedia said different thing.


Thanks, I stand corrected then. So it seems that it's a similar case with the F-16 Blk 15 OCU, where it has provisions to fire the old version of AMRAAM it just that it doesn't come as standard.


----------



## ¿Por qué?

We need to maintain our current policy to have 2 different set of fighters. It's too risky to have just one. Any problem on the supply (parts/missiles/etc) for whatever reason (technical, political, etc) will cripple our air force instantly.

So far we have been managing the U.S. and Russians sets very well. If we want to phase out the Russian ones and stop importing them once and for all, then we have to start looking for the alternative to replace them. 

European jets will do nicely. It's obviously easier to manage the U.S + European ones compare to the U.S. + Russians.

Building new infrastructure is off course costly. Initial investment in almost any kind of sectors always needs more money. That's why we have to make sure it's worth it. 

Just compare all the future development and replacement of any European jet alternatives that we have now. Pick the best of the bunch. 

(sorry I don't really trust our KFX program for now)


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> The entire notion that you need double-engined heavy fighters to cover the geographic spread of our airspace falls flat when you can also buy a lot more aircraft of the same type and spread them out among airbases to cover the distance. At most you would also have significantly increased air power generation at a highly reduced cost.


Now i have someone who understands my thinking exactly. Back in 1996, Air Chief Marshal Tubagus Sutria back then Chief of Staff to The Air Force forwarded plan to operate 60 units of F-16 & equally the number of Hawk series, we even aimed to acquire 9 F-16 A/B Block 15 OCU intended originally to Pakistan however President Bill Clinton's administration critics regarding our conducts in East Timor failed the acquisition. I wonder if we can revive the old plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

¿Por qué? said:


> We need to maintain our current policy to have 2 different set of fighters. It's too risky to have just one. Any problem on the supply (parts/missiles/etc) for whatever reason (technical, political, etc) will cripple our air force instantly.
> 
> So far we have been managing the U.S. and Russians sets very well. If we want to phase out the Russian ones and stop importing them once and for all, then we have to start looking for the alternative to replace them.
> 
> European jets will do nicely. It's obviously easier to manage the U.S + European ones compare to the U.S. + Russians.
> 
> Building new infrastructure is off course costly. Initial investment in almost any kind of sectors always needs more money. That's why we have to make sure it's worth it.
> 
> Just compare all the future development and replacement of any European jet alternatives that we have now. Pick the best of the bunch.
> 
> (sorry I don't really trust our KFX program for now)


All i can say just let's see the developments. I'm not entirely disagree on this however there are many considerations to think about. I suppose later it's up to The President who will give final say on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lasa-X

Cromwell said:


> Now i have someone who understands my thinking exactly. Back in 1996, Air Chief Marshal Tubagus Sutria back then Chief of Staff to The Air Force forwarded plan to operate 60 units of F-16 & equally the number of Hawk series, we even aimed to acquire 9 F-16 A/B Block 15 OCU intended originally to Pakistan however President Bill Clinton's administration critics regarding our conducts in East Timor failed the acquisition. I wonder if we can revive the old plan.



64 units of F-16 and 96 units of Hawk series (down from 124 units).


----------



## Alex898

Chestnut said:


> I would say EASIER, not easy.


should've said that since Im makin a comparison. thanks


----------



## Indos

¿Por qué? said:


> We need to maintain our current policy to have 2 different set of fighters. It's too risky to have just one. Any problem on the supply (parts/missiles/etc) for whatever reason (technical, political, etc) will cripple our air force instantly.
> 
> So far we have been managing the U.S. and Russians sets very well. If we want to phase out the Russian ones and stop importing them once and for all, then we have to start looking for the alternative to replace them.
> 
> European jets will do nicely. It's obviously easier to manage the U.S + European ones compare to the U.S. + Russians.
> 
> Building new infrastructure is off course costly. Initial investment in almost any kind of sectors always needs more money. That's why we have to make sure it's worth it.
> 
> Just compare all the future development and replacement of any European jet alternatives that we have now. Pick the best of the bunch.
> 
> (sorry I don't really trust our KFX program for now)



European fighter like Typhoon and American jet are in the same camp. Western camp. Buying Typhoon is not mean to do diversification for possible embargo that we have experienced before. Do you still remember that not only F16 that got the US embargo effect but also our Hawk from Britain ?

As I said previously buying Typhoon IMO is more due to cheap price and quick delivery and I dont think it will get upgrade because if it do the upgrade the delivery will be quite long and the price will be going up significantly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

kooppyyy said:


> Thanks, I stand corrected then. So it seems that it's a similar case with the F-16 Blk 15 OCU, where it has provisions to fire the *old version of AMRAAM* it just that it doesn't come as standard.


So it can't fire amraam c7 ?


----------



## Raduga

Indonesian delegation on ukrainian armor corporation , they were thought to interested in BMP-1 , BMP-2 Modernization and the new BMP-V (Vartoviy) and Varta MRAP for joint local production

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram













their BMP-2 modernization



​i asked the admin about BMP-V , they were indigenous new IFV made by them with base reference design of BMP-2 , and are actually fairly new stuff , they were powered with western scania and caterpillar engine , the prototype is there but they are yet about to showed it to public , and indonesia delegation is one of the first group to actually seen it with their own eyes , ukrainian armour is also the one who create the truck platform for the new ukraine coastal based neptune missile .
​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kooppyyy

umigami said:


> So it can't fire amraam c7 ?


The Blk 15 OCU can't, only AIM-120A . Only after the MLU with an updated software tape & FCR it gained the capability for more advanced AAM, such as the C7


----------



## umigami

kooppyyy said:


> The Blk 15 OCU can't, only AIM-120A . Only after the MLU with an updated software tape & FCR it gained the capability for more advanced AAM, such as the C7


We're talking about Austrian Typhoon right?


----------



## kooppyyy

Raduga said:


> Indonesian delegation on ukrainian armor corporation , they were thought to interested in BMP-1 , BMP-2 Modernization and the new BMP-V (Vartoviy) and Varta MRAP for joint local production
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> View attachment 667919​


Why on earth we would be interested in BMP-1!? BMP-2 currently filling the role as make-shift SPAAG for korps marinir, I doubt it is going to be retained once an actual SPAAG is selected. As for MRAP we already got a good base on the proven platform of Thales Bushmaster/Sanca, don't see why we have to look anywhere else. The BMP-V kinda interesting though, this the IFV(H) based on T-64 if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## kooppyyy

umigami said:


> We're talking about Austrian Typhoon right?


Ah, my bad it seems we're misunderstanding each other, I was talking about the similarity of early F-16 and the Austrian's Typhoon. I was referring to F-16 on my previous post. As for the Typhoon, I can bet the integration would at least up to the C5 standard for AMRAAM, not sure about C7.


----------



## Raduga

kooppyyy said:


> Why on earth would be interested in BMP-1!? BMP-2 currently filling the role as make-shift SPAAG for korps marinir, I doubt it is going to be retained once an actual SPAAG is selected. As for MRAP we already got a good base on the proven platform of Thales Bushmaster/Sanca, don't see why we have to look anywhere else. The BMP-V kinda interesting though, this the IFV(H) based on T-64 if I'm not mistaken?


im updated my previous comment , this is the translated instagram post , i dont know what kind of deal involved though , perhaps they offered a local offset more than what Thales Australia offer with their bushmaster MRAP , and if i remember , the notorious PT.Pindad designer Windhu Paramarta was also currently on ukraine , perhaps its related to this .

"A delegation of the Ministry of Defense of the Republic of Indonesia headed by the Vice Marshal of the Air Force of the Main Department of the Defense Forces of the Ministry of Defense of Indonesia Nicholas Ponang Javoto and the Honorable Ambassador of the Republic of Indonesia to Ukraine Prof. Dr. Judy Chrisnandi.

*Representatives of the Defense Ministry and diplomats of the Republic of Indonesia got acquainted with the company's production facilities and main products: specialized armored vehicles "Warta" and "Novator", samples of artillery weapons and ammunition for it. Special interest arose in the projects of modernized BMP-1 and BMP-2, as well as the development of a new infantry crawler BMP-Guard(BMP-V Vartoviy).*

"Our equipment shows itself perfectly in the process of intensive operation in real combat conditions," said Vladislav Belbas, General Director of Ukrainian Armored Vehicles LLC. - Not every arms manufacturer can boast of this. Therefore, potential external customers have irrefutable proof of the operational reliability and functionality of the company's products. "

During the meeting, the delegates praised the quality and technical characteristics of the presented military equipment and weapons, noting that, in their opinion, the company's products are competitive in foreign markets and potentially interesting to the security forces of the Republic of Indonesia.

"Although the weapons market is extremely conservative, our company is gradually becoming part of it," said Dmitry Polyakov, the company's first deputy general director. - Creating modern military equipment and weapons, we raise the bar of special purpose products in Ukraine and have the opportunity to represent the country abroad. We thank the members of the delegation very much for their interest and approval, and we hope that today's meeting will be the beginning of mutually beneficial cooperation in the near future. "

# ukrainian armored vehicles # armored vehicles # delegation # indonesia # ambassador of indonesia # juddicrisnandi # innovator # guard # bmpvartovy #ukrainianarmor #ukrarmor #novator #varta #ifv "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

There are funny assumptions yet more like stupid ones circulated in local military forums regarding this thread and me.

1st i'm not a nurse and i don't work in RSHS general hospital, i'm a medical doctor however and that would be stupidly retarded to asume RSHS as the only COVID 19 reference hospital in West Java, that's just retardedly funny.

2nd yes this thread consists of people who in real life works as marketing agents for foreign defence companies but being employed there means they know things in detail both in the office & field more than bloggers with their fansboyism.

3rd idk where this whole retarded ideas come from but i doubt people here creating " clone id " just to get more speaker on this thread, we don't enforce people with different opinions to silent, in fact we argue one another on daily basis.

I hope i don't kill your " fantasy ", i can't believe how funny people are out there with their imaginative hillariously assumptions.
Btw to those " intellectual silent readers " please read & compare yourself on how discussion on comment sections in the forum you participate and how people discuss things here yet still you call this one being " funny ", well that's the real joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Chestnut said:


> You're putting a lot of faith that the Air Force would be able to operate 3 'prime' jets with overlapping capabilities under the shoestring budget they always have, especially one that has a notorious reputation for being a "hangar queen".



AU was already planning on getting an additional Flanker Sq (Su-35) for Sq 14 even before this Typhoon thingie... So yeah, I'm pretty sure AU at the very least can support one other additional heavy fighter Sq... No way they will disband Sq 11 just because the Typhoons are here... and anyway we need all available airframes now, especially with all of the F-16 fleet planned to be under various stages of upgrading till 2024... Btw what is this obsession of yours with Flankers being "hangar queens" anyway...? Sq 11/14 are flying and training with their Flankers regularly just like any other Squadron... You sure u're not mixing it up with RMAF's MKM...?

Here are links to some of their activities after just a quick google search :









TNI AU Berhasil dalam Misi Night Air Refueling Pesawat Sukhoi


15 Juni 2020 Latihan Night Air Refueling pesawat Sukhoi Su-30 dari tanker KC-130 Hercules TNI AU (photos : TNI) MAKASSAR,suaramerdeka...




defense-studies.blogspot.com












Penerbang Skadron Udara 11 berlatih Dog Fight dan BVR di Lanud Iswahjudi


Penerbang Skadron Udara 11 berlatih Dog Fight dan BVR di Lanud Iswahjudi - Berita - TNI Angkatan Udara




tni-au.mil.id












TNI AU Gelar Latihan “Elang Gesit” di Lanud Iswahjudi


17 Maret 2020 Pesawat tempur T-50i TNI AU (photo : Suryadi Wijaksono) Beritatrends, Magetan – Komandan Lanud Iswahjudi, Marsekal Pert...




defense-studies.blogspot.com












Latihan Terbang Malam Skadron Udara 11 dan Skadron Udara 5


Latihan Terbang Malam Skadron Udara 11 dan Skadron Udara 5 - Berita - TNI Angkatan Udara




tni-au.mil.id












Saat Sukhoi dan F16 TNI AU Membombardir Pertahanan Udara Musuh


09 September 2018 Wilayah pertahanan udara musuh dibombardir dua pesawat tempur strategis TNI AU, Sukhoi Su27/30 dan F16 Fighting Falco...




defense-studies.blogspot.com





I am sure there are much more activities that's not published to the general public...



Chestnut said:


> Also, the whole point of getting new tankers is to be able to refuel everything. Being able to do AAR with *ONE *tanker is hardly a counter-argument when capabilities and logistics wise it is FAR cheaper to operate the F-16.


Who the heck is comparing logistic costs with F-16s anyway...? I was just pointing out that at this moment Flanker pilots are able to practice AAR while Falcon pilots cannot... which is kinda ironic, as Falcons with its much shorter range is actually the one that needs it more compared to Flankers



Chestnut said:


> They were upgraded years ago, and we still don't know what they even upgraded since unlike the US and Europe, the Russians are never transparent. But if Russian weapons export policies say anything, I doubt it would offer much in terms of capability when compared to anything Europe or the US would offer.



The latest 2 just returned in 2019... and what does Russian transparency got anything to do with that..? Just because the general public doesn't know the details, doesn't mean it wasn't upgraded to the satisfaction of the AU... And again why compare it to US fighters...? An upgrade is successful because it improved or added new capabilities compared to before the upgrade... Our F16 A/B, even after the eMLU, is still not exactly on par to RSAF F-16s, and yet we are happy to have it done because it improved and added new capabilites compared to before the upgrade... Likewise with the Flankers... 



Chestnut said:


> CAATSA.



CAATSA concerns with getting new equipment of significant value, why would maintaining and upgrading existing assets be a concern...? and anyway our 4 Flankers were upgraded with CAATSA already active, and no issues... Regarding major purchases, let's see how CAATSA will deal with Egypt, India and Turkey first...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Indos said:


> European fighter like Typhoon and American jet are in the same camp. Western camp. Buying Typhoon is not mean to do diversification for possible embargo that we have experienced before. Do you still remember that not only F16 that got the US embargo effect but also our Hawk from Britain ?
> 
> As I said previously buying Typhoon IMO is more due to cheap price and quick delivery and I dont think it will get upgrade because if it do the upgrade the delivery will be quite long and the price will be going up significantly.



Yes, off course. This Austrian EF stuff is obviously interim program. We have to deal with this first until MEF 2024. We're still lacking around 80 jets right? Also I didn't name any jet when I said "European jets".

I'm not sure how the geopolitical constellation will be in Europe post 2024. Even the Germans, as the EU biggest economy, want to increase their influence in Indo-Pacific. The UK want to have individual deal with the biggest economy (including Indonesia) post Brexit. There could be so much going on. So we'll see.


----------



## Gundala

Diversify is good but relying on Russia made aircraft isn't wise for now. Their supply chain has been in disaray after the fall of USSR. Some aviation/naval technology has fallen and kept by Ukraine as we all know, not to mention their fabrication. There was a time when even if we have the money the parts itself isnt avaiable. But they slowly getting it done now, the new (in development) "universal engine" and the latest introduction of AL41-F indicate that they are now moving in forward direction rather then busy cleaning up some mess. In the next 5 years or so I believe they could manage to build this reliable universal engine and then we can all discuss the diversification again. As good or as bad as they are, Russia is the solid diversification for us France come second imo. But for now this isnt the right time.

Tho this doesnt change the fact that they need to visit the bengkel more often then other fighter assets that we have in one year cycle thus reducing the overall fighter readyness.



Cromwell said:


> There are funny assumptions yet more like stupid ones circulated in local military forums regarding this thread and me.
> 
> 1st i'm not a nurse and i don't work in RSHS general hospital, i'm a medical doctor however and that would be stupidly retarded to asume RSHS as the only COVID 19 reference hospital in West Java, that's just retardedly funny.
> 
> 2nd yes this thread consists of people who in real life works as marketing agents for foreign defence companies but being employed there means they know things in detail both in the office & field more than bloggers with their fansboyism.
> 
> 3rd idk where this whole retarded ideas come from but i doubt people here creating " clone id " just to get more speaker on this thread, we don't enforce people with different opinions to silent, in fact we argue one another on daily basis.
> 
> I hope i don't kill your " fantasy ", i can't believe how funny people are out there with their imaginative hillariously assumptions.
> Btw to those " intellectual silent readers " please read & compare yourself on how discussion on comment sections in the forum you participate and how people discuss things here yet still you call this one being " funny ", well that's the real joke.


Wait what? who and where? Why bringing other people personal stuff like occupation etc? Thats just completely inmature and silly at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Logam42

Cromwell said:


> There are funny assumptions yet more like stupid ones circulated in local military forums regarding this thread and me.
> 
> 1st i'm not a nurse and i don't work in RSHS general hospital, i'm a medical doctor however and that would be stupidly retarded to asume RSHS as the only COVID 19 reference hospital in West Java, that's just retardedly funny.
> 
> 2nd yes this thread consists of people who in real life works as marketing agents for foreign defence companies but being employed there means they know things in detail both in the office & field more than bloggers with their fansboyism.
> 
> 3rd idk where this whole retarded ideas come from but i doubt people here creating " clone id " just to get more speaker on this thread, we don't enforce people with different opinions to silent, in fact we argue one another on daily basis.
> 
> I hope i don't kill your " fantasy ", i can't believe how funny people are out there with their imaginative hillariously assumptions.
> Btw to those " intellectual silent readers " please read & compare yourself on how discussion on comment sections in the forum you participate and how people discuss things here yet still you call this one being " funny ", well that's the real joke.



...As a person who only follows this forum militer (This was my introduction to Formil and I am satisfied enough to not bother getting into a new one)... How the hell did the rumour that you are a nurse in RSHS even start?!

You are among the posters here I follow the most and I hv never seen anything that would link you to RSHS Nurse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Logam42 said:


> ...As a person who only follows this forum militer (This was my introduction to Formil and I am satisfied enough to not bother getting into a new one)... How the hell did the rumour that you are a nurse in RSHS even start?! You are among the posters here I follow the most and I hv never seen anything that would link you to RSHS Nurse


my advice is to avoid defense studies comment section , they are more toxic than a waste processing plant.

one of their loudest member accidentally reveal himself in the ROK Armed forces facebook page when their admin posted about indonesia KF-X payment delay , and trust me , they are the most clueless and delude person ive ever met.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Cromwell said:


> Now i have someone who understands my thinking exactly. Back in 1996, Air Chief Marshal Tubagus Sutria back then Chief of Staff to The Air Force forwarded plan to operate 60 units of F-16 & equally the number of Hawk series, we even aimed to acquire 9 F-16 A/B Block 15 OCU intended originally to Pakistan however President Bill Clinton's administration critics regarding our conducts in East Timor failed the acquisition. I wonder if we can revive the old plan.



Just for the sake of discussion. If my understanding is correct, your idea is to have widespread net of smaller jets with low distance capability blanketing our territory in many more airbases.

If we're talking about new jets, don't you think Gripen is much more suitable for this idea than let's say F-16V?

- obviously single engine

- much cheaper. The key is the number, right? Cmiiw, but I suppose you can get 40 Gripens for the price of 24 F-16V? 

- flexible weaponry. It can fire AIM-9, AGM-65, Meteor, etc. Quoting Gripen sales guy : "If you buy Gripen, select where you want your weapons from. Israel, Sweden, Europe, US, South America. It's up to the customer" 

- much cheaper operating cost. CPFH only US$4,700 vs $7,000 (F-16).


----------



## Cromwell

Logam42 said:


> ...As a person who only follows this forum militer (This was my introduction to Formil and I am satisfied enough to not bother getting into a new one)... How the hell did the rumour that you are a nurse in RSHS even start?!
> 
> You are among the posters here I follow the most and I hv never seen anything that would link you to RSHS Nurse


Wkwkwk believe me i'm confused either


----------



## NEKONEKO

¿Por qué? said:


> Just for the sake of discussion. If my understanding is correct, your idea is to have widespread net of smaller jets with low distance capability blanketing our territory in many more airbases.
> 
> If we're talking about new jets, don't you think Gripen is much more suitable for this idea than let's say F-16V?
> 
> - obviously single engine
> 
> - much cheaper. The key is the number, right? Cmiiw, but I suppose you can get 40 Gripens for the price of 24 F-16V?
> 
> - flexible weaponry. It can fire AIM-9, AGM-65, Meteor, etc. Quoting Gripen sales guy : "If you buy Gripen, select where you want your weapons from. Israel, Sweden, Europe, US, South America. It's up to the customer"
> 
> - much cheaper operating cost. CPFH only US$4,700 vs $7,000 (F-16).


Maybe in the past but we already have F16, won't it be better to increase the number of F16 rather than getting new one that is rather similar?


----------



## Cromwell

¿Por qué? said:


> Just for the sake of discussion. If my understanding is correct, your idea is to have widespread net of smaller jets with low distance capability blanketing our territory in many more airbases.
> 
> If we're talking about new jets, don't you think Gripen is much more suitable for this idea than let's say F-16V?
> 
> - obviously single engine
> 
> - much cheaper. The key is the number, right? Cmiiw, but I suppose you can get 40 Gripens for the price of 24 F-16V?
> 
> - flexible weaponry. It can fire AIM-9, AGM-65, Meteor, etc. Quoting Gripen sales guy : "If you buy Gripen, select where you want your weapons from. Israel, Sweden, Europe, US, South America. It's up to the customer"
> 
> - much cheaper operating cost. CPFH only US$4,700 vs $7,000 (F-16).


Well Gripen operators are less compared to F-16 so spare parts availability might be a problem, and then back again to infrastructure & maintenance cost due to it being another type of fighter, Saab is interesting but i'm more inclined to their subsystems & gears. Carl Gustav, N-LAW, Giraffe radar, RBS-70, etc & even i'd like to know more about their offsets on Erieye AEWC vs proposed Boeing 737 AWACS Wedgetail but not Gripen, we already have F-16 & T-50i in its role.


----------



## afiq0110

¿Por qué? said:


> Just for the sake of discussion. If my understanding is correct, your idea is to have widespread net of smaller jets with low distance capability blanketing our territory in many more airbases.
> 
> If we're talking about new jets, don't you think Gripen is much more suitable for this idea than let's say F-16V?
> 
> - obviously single engine
> 
> - much cheaper. The key is the number, right? Cmiiw, but I suppose you can get 40 Gripens for the price of 24 F-16V?
> 
> - flexible weaponry. It can fire AIM-9, AGM-65, Meteor, etc. Quoting Gripen sales guy : "If you buy Gripen, select where you want your weapons from. Israel, Sweden, Europe, US, South America. It's up to the customer"
> 
> - much cheaper operating cost. CPFH only US$4,700 vs $7,000 (F-16).



Finally... Could not say it any better...


----------



## afiq0110

NEKONEKO said:


> Maybe in the past but we already have F16, won't it be better to increase the number of F16 rather than getting new one that is rather similar?



Low operational cost will benefit us long run

And... We can absolutely diversify our weaponry... No strings attached

I personally loved the idea of their ability to be deploy in merely concrete highways


----------



## afiq0110

Cromwell said:


> Wkwkwk believe i'm confused either



I thought you were "Menteri Retno" herself... Haha


----------



## Cromwell

afiq0110 said:


> I thought you were "Menteri Retno" herself... Haha


Wkwkwk i like her picture holding map of written Spratly islands, since i do believe our future foreign policies will be focused there ( South China Sea ), in following decade we are at doorstep of another major conflict and i wish Indonesia understand its position and must always at its best interests / winning side. That's why i use her picture.


----------



## Chestnut

Whizzack said:


> AU was already planning on getting an additional Flanker Sq (Su-35) for Sq 14 even before this Typhoon thingie... So yeah, I'm pretty sure AU at the very least can support one other additional heavy fighter Sq...


Are you sure the AU wanted the Flankers, or parliament wants it?



Whizzack said:


> No way they will disband Sq 11 just because the Typhoons are here...


They would if they don't have enough money to operate them. Which I doubt they do. Reaching IOC/FOC on a platform that's newly introduce with no commonality on preceeding platforms takes a lot of time and money. And with the Flankers being costlier to maintain over the F-16, it's a no brainer on which plane they're going to chop. If you don't believe me, let's just wait and see.



Whizzack said:


> Btw what is this obsession of yours with Flankers being "hangar queens" anyway...? Sq 11/14 are flying and training with their Flankers regularly just like any other Squadron... You sure u're not mixing it up with RMAF's MKM...?


Because if the majority of the time your air frame flies is during major exercises or PR events because it isn't cost effective to operate as the engine life is *SUBSTANTIALLY *lower than the other combat aircraft you operate then it is be definition a "hangar queen".



Whizzack said:


> Who the heck is comparing logistic costs with F-16s anyway...? I was just pointing out that at this moment Flanker pilots are able to practice AAR while Falcon pilots cannot... which is kinda ironic, as Falcons with its much shorter range is actually the one that needs it more compared to Flankers


Because your argument was:



Whizzack said:


> _They are flying regularly, training regularly, even *doing trainings which F-16 pilots can't, like AAR*..._



So I counter argued that AAR capability is hardly a counter-argument to that. Another argument I can make is that ne being the Typhoon is also probe refueled, and not having the similar engine life issues of the Flanker. And two because it uses US weapons the Air Force doesn't need to spend a lot of money on a completely separate stock of weapons.



Whizzack said:


> The latest 2 just returned in 2019...



Which meant that all payment and discussions were done *PRIOR *to CAATSA coming into effect.



Whizzack said:


> and what does Russian transparency got anything to do with that..? Just because the general public doesn't know the details,* doesn't mean it wasn't upgraded to the satisfaction of the AU...*


Because I don't need to know the details. You can simply look at how the Russians will not export anything that they use themselves, anything for export is a clearly marked "export variant" which if their own policies in the Cold War has anything to say about it, are clearly heavily downgraded systems than what their own forces use.



Whizzack said:


> And again why compare it to US fighters...? An upgrade is successful because it improved or added new capabilities compared to before the upgrade...


Because my argument was that:



Chestnut said:


> _I doubt it would offer much in terms of capability when compared to anything Europe or the US would offer._



Which begs the question on why the Air Force would bother keeping and upgrading the jets if they're a drain on the maintenance budget, offer no new capabilities over the Typhoon and F-16's, and have upgrades that don't provide any advantages over what the Typhoon or F-16 can do?



Whizzack said:


> CAATSA concerns with getting new equipment of significant value, why would maintaining and upgrading existing assets be a concern...? and anyway our 4 Flankers were upgraded with CAATSA already active, and no issues... Regarding major purchases, let's see how CAATSA will deal with Egypt, India and Turkey first...


Because again, *all payments and discussions were done PRIOR to CAATSA being a thing*. Is is HIGHLY unlikely the US would let us off with a CAATSA waiver unless we buy 100+ Vipers.

Also:

i.) Egypt paid with cash, which we don't have.

ii.) India also paid with cash.

iii.) Turkey got booted out of the JSF program after the S-400 fiasco and are suffering it's own sanctions from the US as a result. If Erdogan goes forward with his PR stunt involving the Su-57, you can guarantee it's going to be a lot worse for them economically.


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> As I said previously buying Typhoon IMO is more due to cheap price and quick delivery and I dont think it will get upgrade because if it do the upgrade the delivery will be quite long and the price will be going up significantly.



Quick delivery and upgrade is still a possibility, especially if it's to be done in PTDI facilities... Once a deal is reached, the Typhoons could be flown here as is from Austria for a fast delivery and acceptance... and then upgrade it gradually in PTDI... this way Mindef's goal of getting _something_ quickly can be achieved, and at the same time fulfilling the obligatory requirements for offsets as well...


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> Diversify is good but relying on Russia made aircraft isn't wise for now. Their supply chain has been in disaray after the fall of USSR. Some aviation/naval technology has fallen and kept by Ukraine as we all know, not to mention their fabrication. There was a time when even if we have the money the parts itself isnt avaiable. But they slowly getting it done now, the new (in development) "universal engine" and the latest introduction of AL41-F indicate that they are now moving in forward direction rather then busy cleaning up some mess. In the next 5 years or so I believe they could manage to build this reliable universal engine and then we can all discuss the diversification again. As good or as bad as they are, Russia is the solid diversification for us France come second imo. But for now this isnt the right time.
> 
> Tho this doesnt change the fact that they need to visit the bengkel more often then other fighter assets that we have in one year cycle thus reducing the overall fighter readyness.
> 
> 
> Wait what? who and where? Why bringing other people personal stuff like occupation etc? Thats just completely inmature and silly at the same time.


Believe me all our activities and even our accounts are subject of discussion in another forum. I found out by accident, i barely saw local military forums untill recently


----------



## NEKONEKO

If we take Austrian typhoon, we need to upgrade it, we need more than just jets with expensive operational cost that can only doing intercept and patrol duty.
How much the cost for upgrade and where it will be upgraded?

_lack of certain critical capabilities — including the PIRATE infrared sensor, a helmet-mounted display, and the EuroDASS self-defense suite. At the same time, the Austrian jets have no beyond-visual-range air-to-air missile and lack any air-to-ground capability.
...
exchanging the more advanced Tranche 2 jets for the baseline Tranche 1 standard with its more limited capabilities. Furthermore, six of these jets would be supplied as second-hand airframes from the German Luftwaffe.
...
The final decision on the sale requires not only a political consensus in Austria, but approval from the four Eurofighter partner nations — Germany, Italy, Spain, and the United Kingdom — as well as the United States. 
_








Austria Wants To Offload Its Unwanted Eurofighter Typhoons On Indonesia


Transferring the Typhoons could provide Indonesia with a useful stopgap fighter, but threatens to leave Austrian airspace unprotected.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## Fl0gger

Cromwell said:


> Wkwkwk believe me i'm confused either


Well dont take it seriusly just lough not worth it


----------



## Philip the Arab

So, if I can understand here do most of you guys not like K-FX and how South Korea doesn't want to give much tech transfer?


----------



## Raduga

Philip the Arab said:


> So, if I can understand here do most of you guys not like K-FX and how South Korea doesn't want to give much tech transfer?


we dont like how our previous defense minister perform , the incident that happened in 2018 literally the one that cause all the mess we deal with south korea right now .

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> Quick delivery and upgrade is still a possibility, especially if it's to be done in PTDI facilities... Once a deal is reached, the Typhoons could be flown here as is from Austria for a fast delivery and acceptance... and then upgrade it gradually in PTDI... this way Mindef's goal of getting _something_ quickly can be achieved, and at the same time fulfilling the obligatory requirements for offsets as well...



Yup it could be another likely scenario and since the planes still have long operation time (20 years), so they dont need to be refurbished. I believe it is for F 5 squadron replacement that has already been grounded.

On the other hand, by interpreting Prabowo latest statement that said he doesnt want to buy new fighter but instead repairing the old ones to save money, I believe it means Hawk replacement will not be executed until Jokowi administration is over.

There is big chance that our Hawk life time will be extended instead. Actually I also favor this policy since it will be good for KFX/IFX program. Giving more financial capability for the program which include the development and the future acquisitions cost.

I also dont believe 20 billion foreign loan for 2020-2024 period that our Mindef asked will be easily passed through Bappenas. It is because our mounting debt that is caused by government economic measure to tackle Covid 19 economic effect. Just to let every one understand the situation here, in 2021 our debt to GDP ratio will reach 41 percent which is a very alarming ratio. Before Covid 19, the ratio is around 29 percent.

Our government will also keep our state budget deficit above 3 percent until 2022 which means the government has thought that this pandemic related economic crisis is not going away soon. The tight measure will be likely still in place until Jokowi administration is over, particularly unessensial government foreign loan will likely be curbed to get the debt ratio back into its previous number sooner.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Indonesia’s debt jumps as government ramps up virus spending


The country’s debt-to-gross domestic product (GDP) ratio rose to 34.53 percent as of August, a jump from 29.8 percent recorded in the same month last year, Deputy Finance Minister Suahasil Nazara said on Monday.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## san.geuk

https://zonajakarta.pikiran-rakyat....ayar-program-jet-tempur-canggih-kfxifx?page=1

our cost share in kfx decrease to 18,8%


----------



## NEKONEKO

Philip the Arab said:


> So, if I can understand here do most of you guys not like K-FX and how South Korea doesn't want to give much tech transfer?


I still support Indonesia participation in KFX project and regarding the tech transfer I guess ill just need to accept it, the only Indonesian company that participate in the project is only Pt DI after all, and there is many Korean company that is involved in developing many of KFX subsystem, should've include other Indonesian company to participate in subsystem development such as radar etc in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Raduga said:


> we dont like how our previous defense minister perform , the incident that happened in 2018 literally the one that cause all the mess we deal with south korea right now .


Koreans were not willing to give much in this project either way which is why Turkey didn't want the joint program with them.


NEKONEKO said:


> I still support Indonesia participation in KFX project and regarding the tech transfer I guess ill just need to accept it, the only Indonesian company that participate in the project is only Pt DI after all, and there is many Korean company that is involved in developing many of KFX subsystem, should've include other Indonesian company to participate in subsystem development such as radar etc in the past.


What parts are you going to produce?


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Cromwell said:


> Well Gripen operators are less compared to F-16 so spare parts availability might be a problem, and then back again to infrastructure & maintenance cost due to it being another type of fighter, Saab is interesting but i'm more inclined to their subsystems & gears. Carl Gustav, N-LAW, Giraffe radar, RBS-70, etc & even i'd like to know more about their offsets on Erieye AEWC vs proposed Boeing 737 AWACS Wedgetail but not Gripen, we already have F-16 & T-50i in its role.



Cost wise (total), it's a lot cheaper. In fact, it's hugely cheaper.

The actual plan was to have 64 units of F-16 and 96 units of Hawk, so 160 jets.

We now have 55 jets (F-16 + Hawk). So we still need 105 additional jets.

I can't imagine how expensive it'd be to purchase 105 F-16V. 

Buying 105 Gripen we can save almost 40%. Those 40% is more than enough to build the new infrastructure. 

On the operating cost, we even save 70%! (sorry, the CPFH for F-16V is more like $8000 than $7000). Operating 105 jets with 70% cost saving is huge.

After sales service wise, Gripen so far doesn't have any problems at all. 

SAAB knows that they're not big name, so they are really committed in providing flexibility and very good after sales service/MRO.

Even the Thais managed to have in-service support (maintenance, repair, overhaul, etc) delivered by their local firm Thai Aircraft Industries (TAI).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

Raduga said:


> my advice is to avoid defense studies comment section , they are more toxic than a waste processing plant.
> 
> one of their loudest member accidentally reveal himself in the ROK Armed forces facebook page when their admin posted about indonesia KF-X payment delay , and trust me , they are the most clueless and delude person ive ever met.


Haha, thats a lot of likes. Popular sentiment it seems.

No worries. I barely have any time to muddle through other formils, I use this Indodefense formil keep up to date with all the defence and military news and its been a great help. While there are a few trolls here and there, my ignore list is actually quite short compared to other forums I've been active in in the past.




Raduga said:


> we dont like how our previous defense minister perform , the incident that happened in 2018 literally the one that cause all the mess we deal with south korea right now .



This is news to me. Ryamizar Ryancudu seemed to always be competent, even if he didn't have the influence Prabowo has. What exactly is his mess up in 2018?



Indos said:


> I also dont believe 20 billion foreign loan for 2020-2024 period that our Mindef asked will be easily passed through Bappenas. It is because our mounting debt that is caused by government economic measure to tackle Covid 19 economic effect. Just to let every one understand the situation here, in 2021 our GDP to debt ratio will reach 40 percent which is a very alarming ratio. Before Covid 19, our debt to GDP ratio is only around 20 percent.
> 
> Our government will also keep our state budget deficit above 3 percent until 2022 which means the government has thought that this pandemic related economic crisis is not going away soon. The tight measure will be likely still in place until Jokowi administration is over, particularly unessensial government foreign loan will likely be curbed to get the debt ratio back into its previous number sooner.



Quick note: Our GDP to Debt Ratio was actually at 29% before covid 19. The Government did keep it below 30, but only barely.

Also, it is my belief that the deficit above 3% until 2022 is not only to fight pandemic, but also so that government can spend at precovid levels for other sectors as well. As I see it there is a big chance that while out rising Debt to GDP ratio will slow after 2022, the administration tasked to bring it back down to below 30% is the administration after Jokowi.

Partially due to "kick the can down the road, someone else's problem" but also because in the post-covid global recovery which may well last till 2024, our economy will rely more on government spending and consumption.

So there is a chance a lot of these procurements might still happen. Especially due to Prabowo's influence. Jokowi might see the funding of defense programs as a means to ensure Prabowo and the military stay supportive of his administration


----------



## Nike

¿Por qué? said:


> Cost wise (total), it's a lot cheaper. In fact, it's hugely cheaper.
> 
> The actual plan was to have 64 units of F-16 and 96 units of Hawk, so 160 jets.
> 
> We now have 55 jets (F-16 + Hawk). So we still need 105 additional jets.
> 
> I can't imagine how expensive it'd be to purchase 105 F-16V.
> 
> Buying 105 Gripen we can save almost 40%. Those 40% is more than enough to build the new infrastructure.
> 
> On the operating cost, we even save 70%! (sorry, the CPFH for F-16V is more like $8000 than $7000). Operating 105 jets with 70% cost saving is huge.
> 
> After sales service wise, Gripen so far doesn't have any problems at all.
> 
> SAAB knows that they're not big name, so they are really committed in providing flexibility and very good after sales service/MRO.
> 
> Even the Thais managed to have in-service support (maintenance, repair, overhaul, etc) delivered by their local firm Thai Aircraft Industries (TAI).



Saab itself doesn't have much Gripen C/D in stock and they don't produce older variant anymore and now all gears and tooling been geared toward Gripen E version in which is not cheapo if we look at Brazilian deal. If you ask me which one better for Indonesia Air Force between Gripen E or Viper block 72, i will take Viper all the way. First logistic footprint issue, second familiarization and training, third political standing USA is much greater than Sweden , if anything USA will always be the major player in the region and sharing interoperability with them will bring lot of benefit for Indonesia forces goals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Philip the Arab said:


> Koreans were not willing to give much in this project either way which is why Turkey didn't want the joint program with them.
> 
> What parts are you going to produce?


Wing parts for international market I think.



Logam42 said:


> This is news to me. Ryamizar Ryancudu seemed to always be competent, even if he didn't have the influence Prabowo has. What exactly is his mess up in 2018?


Some of the problems


Being-Art said:


> Kontrak Kasel CBG Batch 2 itu sebenarnya Pengadaan pas zaman Pak Menhan RR, tapi karena Pak RR bisa dikatakan lamban saat itu (Kontrak sewa Satelit ama bayar program KFX aja lupa bayar), makanya mundur ke tahun ini.



Btw what happened to cargo plane procurement?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Philip the Arab said:


> Koreans were not willing to give much in this project either way which is why Turkey didn't want the joint program with them.
> 
> What parts are you going to produce?


no , we're actually still up to the agreement for what will we get from this project since it was first signed ,

"In the KFX / IFX program development strategy, PTDI will be greatly assisted, especially in terms of increasing the ability to produce composite aerostructure technology in the form of Carbon Fiber Reinforced Polymer (CFRP), in accordance with the Strategic Plan set out in the PTDI's RJPP. Given the tendency of the aerostructure market to be dominated by composite technology in 2022 at 74.5%." ~ elfien goentoro , this is one of the offset of the agreement .


----------



## Chestnut

Cromwell said:


> Believe me all our activities and even our accounts are subject of discussion in another forum. I found out by accident, i barely saw local military forums untill recently


What forum is this?


----------



## Whizzack

Chestnut said:


> Are you sure the AU wanted the Flankers, or parliament wants it?


Does it really matter? AU has been preparing for sometime now to induct an additional heavy fighter squadron in the form of Sq 14 with Su-35s... They even send down 3 Flankers from Sq 11 to Sq 14 to prepare for that... 



Chestnut said:


> They would if they don't have enough money to operate them. Which I doubt they do. Reaching IOC/FOC on a platform that's newly introduce with no commonality on preceeding platforms takes a lot of time and money. And with the Flankers being costlier to maintain over the F-16, it's a no brainer on which plane they're going to chop. If you don't believe me, let's just wait and see.



Lol... that's a very big 'if' you are assuming... but If AU is really going to be that broke after receiving the Typhoons, it's more likely they will just stop buying new toys and then re-route those funds to support and induct what they already have in hand... 



Chestnut said:


> Because if the majority of the time your air frame flies is during major exercises or PR events because it isn't cost effective to operate as the engine life is *SUBSTANTIALLY *lower than the other combat aircraft you operate then it is be definition a "hangar queen".



and how many flighthours would you consider "not hangar queen"...? Can you compare it to.. let's say the flighthours of Sq 3 or Sq 16 which flies F-16s...?



Chestnut said:


> So I counter argued that AAR capability is hardly a counter-argument. Another argument I can make is that ne being the Typhoon is also probe refueled, and not having the similar engine life issues of the Flanker. And two because it uses US weapons the Air Force doesn't need to spend a lot of money on a completely separate stock of weapons.



We already have Russian weaponry stocks even without the Typhoons, so the appearance of Typhoons will not change the stocks inventory structure already in place today... 



Chestnut said:


> Because I don't need to know the details. You can simply look at how the Russians will not export anything that they use themselves, anything for export is a clearly marked "export variant" which if their own policies in the Cold War has anything to say about it, is clearly heavily downgraded systems than what their own forces use.



So it's just your own assumptions then...



Chestnut said:


> Which begs the question on why the Air Force would bother keeping and upgrading the jets if they're a drain on the maintenance budget, offer no new capabilities over the Typhoon and F-16's, and have upgrades that don't provide any advantages over what the Typhoon or F-16 can do?



Simple, it means that AU does values their Flankers and wants to get the most out of it, be in capabilities or lifetime... contrary to your beliefs... No different with why we chose to upgrade our F16 A/Bs. 



Chestnut said:


> Because again, *all payments and discussions were done PRIOR to CAATSA being a thing*. Is is HIGHLY unlikely the US would let us off with a CAATSA waiver.
> 
> Also:
> 
> i.) Egypt paid with cash, which we don't have.
> 
> ii.) India also paid with cash.
> 
> iii.) Turkey got booted out of the program after the S-400 fiasco and are suffering it's own sanctions from the US as a result. If Erdogan goes forward with his PR stunt involving the Su-57, you can guarantee it's going to be a lot worse for them economically.



Why do we even need to worry about CAATSA waivers when the plan is only for maintenance and upgrades...? CAATSA clearly states that it concerns mainly with new major weapons acquisitions of high value, and not of maintenance, spare parts, consumables of existing platforms, or even new purchases of minor weaponry...

Btw... now that you brought it up, does buying cash means CAATSA will not apply...? that's new...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Logam42 said:


> Quick note: Our GDP to Debt Ratio was actually at 29% before covid 19. The Government did keep it below 30, but only barely.
> 
> Also, it is my belief that the deficit above 3% until 2022 is not only to fight pandemic, but also so that government can spend at precovid levels for other sectors as well. As I see it there is a big chance that while out rising Debt to GDP ratio will slow after 2022, the administration tasked to bring it back down to below 30% is the administration after Jokowi.
> 
> Partially due to "kick the can down the road, someone else's problem" but also because in the post-covid global recovery which may well last till 2024, our economy will rely more on government spending and consumption.
> 
> So there is a chance a lot of these procurements might still happen. Especially due to Prabowo's influence. Jokowi might see the funding of defense programs as a means to ensure Prabowo and the military stay supportive of his administration



Yup, 29 percent, I have edited my post to show the exact number. Of course economic measure that I mean still happen in 2021-2022 is not necessary about fighting the pandemic but to get the economy back into pre-covid level since I said clearly it is Covid 19 economic effect. As you also have stated, the negative economic effect will likely to last for some time despite the pandemic itself may be already over due to nationwide vaccination in 2021 inshaAllah.

In my opinion Jokowi doesnt have any worry anymore about his image since it is his last term in office, so I think he will act more responsibly and will do all out to bring the nation back to its pre-covid level. Because of that, IMO, he will be more willing to follow Sri Mulyani or Sentral Bank advice than listen to his political party.

Our parliament is also proven to be quite rational during our crisis period and it is why that 3 percent number had previously become a law and just being changed after this pandemic comes. Our discipline to follow that 3 percent deficit ceiling for almost 2 decades have made current government has enough room to do huge spending to tacle the pandemic related economic crisis.

Talking about our military, I believe they have become professional soldiers. Our military leaders, I believe, are quite wise and understand that they need to follow civilian rule since it is what our people want to.

I talk about unnecessary spending bro, not all government spending, so spending that will effect our economy and make the money circulated inside our own economy will be prioritized, while spending that will make our money leave our economy will be curbed. It is what I think will likely be done by current administration in most of its term period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Nike said:


> Saab itself doesn't have much Gripen C/D in stock and they don't produce older variant anymore and now all gears and tooling been geared toward Gripen E version in which is not cheapo if we look at Brazilian deal. If you ask me which one better for Indonesia Air Force between Gripen E or Viper block 72, i will take Viper all the way. First logistic footprint issue, second familiarization and training, third political standing USA is much greater than Sweden , if anything USA will always be the major player in the region and sharing interoperability with them will bring lot of benefit for Indonesia forces goals.



Brazil deal is special case. It's similar to their deal with Naval Group to buy 4 Scorpene subs for almost $10 billions.

They are asking for transfer technology, full local production, involvement in the development, many specific features, etc.

Familiarization and training is easy. The Thais are using T-50 to train their Gripen pilots.

So we're willing to spend 30%-40% more for US political standing (which is intangible), and refuse to spend a lot less to build new infrastructure. On top of that, we're willing to spend 70% more in terms of flight cost per hour. On top of, on top of that, even knowing SAAB has very good MRO even the Thais can do it locally. 

Doesn't really make sense, does it.


----------



## Raduga

NEKONEKO said:


> Btw what happened to cargo plane procurement?


you mean the C-130J ? the last time i heard rumour about them , they forgot to arrange budget for the down/initial payment , another "Lupa dianggarkan" moment .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

¿Por qué? said:


> Brazil deal is special case. It's similar to their deal with Naval Group to buy 4 Scorpene subs for almost $10 billions


They want nuclear powered scorpene.


Raduga said:


> you mean the C-130J ? the last time i heard rumour about them , they forgot to arrange budget for the down/initial payment , another "Lupa dianggarkan" moment .


Wah...
And how about A400M for Bulog?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ¿Por qué?

NEKONEKO said:


> They want nuclear powered scorpene.



The point remains. They want much much more than just owning them. So the price is obviously much more expensive.


----------



## Cromwell

¿Por qué? said:


> Cost wise (total), it's a lot cheaper. In fact, it's hugely cheaper.
> 
> The actual plan was to have 64 units of F-16 and 96 units of Hawk, so 160 jets.
> 
> We now have 55 jets (F-16 + Hawk). So we still need 105 additional jets.
> 
> I can't imagine how expensive it'd be to purchase 105 F-16V.
> 
> Buying 105 Gripen we can save almost 40%. Those 40% is more than enough to build the new infrastructure.
> 
> On the operating cost, we even save 70%! (sorry, the CPFH for F-16V is more like $8000 than $7000). Operating 105 jets with 70% cost saving is huge.
> 
> After sales service wise, Gripen so far doesn't have any problems at all.
> 
> SAAB knows that they're not big name, so they are really committed in providing flexibility and very good after sales service/MRO.
> 
> Even the Thais managed to have in-service support (maintenance, repair, overhaul, etc) delivered by their local firm Thai Aircraft Industries (TAI).


Don't imagine getting 105 F-16V, stay on the original plan on 24 F-16V & " at least " a squadron of F-16 EDA, F-16 EDA stands triumph over F-16 V & Gripen. The question regarding MRO, Engineer Squadron & Depot Maintainance units from TNI AU does the whole eMLU & Falcon Star in Indonesia, Lockheed Martin can offer the same to PT.DI even more like 1989 contract which awarded certain airframe productions in Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> What forum is this?


Just forget it not worth your attention anyway


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Cromwell said:


> Don't imagine getting 105 F-16V, stay on the original plan on 24 F-16V & " at least " a squadron of F-16 EDA, F-16 EDA stands triumph over F-16 V & Gripen. The question regarding MRO, Engineer Squadron & Depot Maintainance units from TNI AU does the whole eMLU & Falcon Star in Indonesia, Lockheed Martin can offer the same to PT.DI even more like 1989 contract which awarded certain airframe productions in Indonesia



Your idea is to use many smaller jets in many airbases to cover more territory. We're doing comparison here.

- The same amount of money can give you more Gripens than F-16V. This is the basic concept of your idea. To use many more smaller jets. Btw, you can save up to 40% from this.

- This 40% is more than enough to build new infrastructure

- Gripen can give you 70% saving in cost per flight hour than F-16V. Gripen can even still give you 49% saving in cost per flight hour than F-16 Block 40/50. This is huge.

- You said SAAB have poor after sales service. The fact is that even the Thais managed to have in-service support (maintenance, repair, overhaul, etc) delivered by their local firm Thai Aircraft Industries (TAI).

-


----------



## Cromwell

¿Por qué? said:


> Your idea is to use many smaller jets in many airbases to cover more territory. We're doing comparison here.
> 
> - The same amount of money can give you more Gripens than F-16V. This is the basic concept of your idea. To use many more smaller jets. Btw, you can save up to 40% from this.
> 
> - This 40% is more than enough to build new infrastructure
> 
> - Gripen can give you 70% saving in cost per flight hour than F-16V. Gripen can even still give you 49% saving in cost per flight hour than F-16 Block 40/50. This is huge.
> 
> - You said SAAB have poor after sales service. The fact is that even the Thais managed to have in-service support (maintenance, repair, overhaul, etc) delivered by their local firm Thai Aircraft Industries (TAI).
> 
> -


I never said Saab didn't deliver good aftersales however i said that Lockheed Martin could offer the same. The fact is PT.DI did whole assemble and spare parts production in 1989 Peace Bima Sena I and whole major MRO process including eMLU & Falcon Star delivered by Engineer Squadron & Maintenance Depot by our own TNI AU & PT.DI assistance.
I'm doing comparrison on using F-16 EDA which we don't need to pay anything except for upgrades which relatively cheap. F-16 EDA stands above brand new F-16 V & Gripen


----------



## Nike

¿Por qué? said:


> Brazil deal is special case. It's similar to their deal with Naval Group to buy 4 Scorpene subs for almost $10 billions.
> 
> They are asking for transfer technology, full local production, involvement in the development, many specific features, etc.
> 
> Familiarization and training is easy. The Thais are using T-50 to train their Gripen pilots.
> 
> So we're willing to spend 30%-40% more for US political standing (which is intangible), and refuse to spend a lot less to build new infrastructure. On top of that, we're willing to spend 70% more in terms of flight cost per hour. On top of, on top of that, even knowing SAAB has very good MRO even the Thais can do it locally.
> 
> Doesn't really make sense, does it.




Gripen C/D is not cheapo by any means, Thailand spent 1,1 Billion US Dollar to get 11 of them in 2007 deals though they can get some offset but dealing with any European is quite shady to begin with. 


Not really that, if you can get me actual comparison price and life cycle cost between Gripen E and Viper you should show me there instead talking about 70 percentage of more cost meanwhile even Gripen E still not active in any uniformed services yet. Not to mention Viper had better long term use of their guaranted use of support until 2060 and beyond with more than 25 country is in use of F 16 family. If you got Viper you will get aircraft with service life is more than 12000 hours and better range of weapon of choices.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

@Cromwell 
If I remember correctly, in the past, back when chestnut got banned. I think You said to us that you are a doctor in West Java (I don't remember you ever said you serve at which hospital though)

Maybe they know it from there.


----------



## umigami

In my eyes gripens are just too small for the job and actually more equal to Fa50.

Pespur nanggung.


----------



## umigami

*Duet Prabowo dan Luhut Menjamu Menhan China, Apa Hasilnya?*
something interesting happened?


----------



## Gen3115

JCMan said:


> Good points, but curiously if it was the F-18, F-15, or F-35 that we're going to buy, a certain section of fanboys here will undoubtedly keep silent and will NEVER even mention about things such as "cost on introducing new infrastructure, training cost, cost to operate and maintain" despite the fact that these will also apply and those US fighters were all also notoriously known to be costly to operate and maintain.
> 
> On the contrary, terms such as "network centric, datalink, engine commonality, etc etc" will be frantically thrown around to obscure the fact that those US planes are also completely new types of planes that we haven't operated before and the aforementioned downsides related to cost to infrastructures, pilot training, and cost to operate and maintain will also apply to those planes.




Lets just make this clear, any kind of fighter introduced to the TNI-AU will always have costs of introduction regardless, even when we brought in the EDA F-16C's we had to build a new squadron in Pekanbaru.

But you can't deny the fact that American fighters would be easier to introduce and cheaper to build new infra and train compared to other unfamiliar EU airframes because we already have the existing infrastructure and familiarity here and for the past 40+ years we've seen the AU oriented towards American hardware and infrastructure (Sabre, F-5, A-4, OV-10, C-130, etc.) and btw engine commonality is considered part of the infrastructure as well as shared armaments stock, subcomponents stock, etc. Is it really that hard to see for you?

Based on this logic though, this should be the same case with the Su-35, but if you actually know the maintenance reputation of the Flanker here, then no lol. I don't think I need to explain this one, but I think everyone here knows already how we have always have to send Flankers back to Russia or Belarus as well as always needing to outsource procurements related to them to shady third parties through the LKPP for example (some people on here would know I had personal experience in this).



Whizzack said:


> The Flankers will be just fine, they are useful and AU has invested a lot in them too... They are flying regularly, training regularly, even doing trainings which F-16 pilots can't, like AAR... Some has been upgraded and new flankers simulators has also been setup recently... Even Prabowo has mentioned that he would prioritize fixing (and I assume also upgrading) existing assets rather than buying new... So it's possible that the Flanker fleet might actually undergo a eMLU-like update program somewhat similar to what had been done to our F-16 A/B fleet...



I wouldn't be as optimistic If I were you. Plus AAR is a different problem, the problem isn't on the Flanker or the F-16. Its just our lack of boom equipped Tanker. Why'd you think the Air Force has been trying to get its hands on the MRTT for?

@Whizzack question for you, do you seriously think our Air Force can afford to operate 3 types (Typhoon, Flanker, Viper) especially when these 3 have little to no commonality with each other? I am genuinely curious if you think we can actually afford it, based on what I've been told even we've been struggling operating 2 incompatible frontline fighter types.



¿Por qué? said:


> We need to maintain our current policy to have 2 different set of fighters. It's too risky to have just one. Any problem on the supply (parts/missiles/etc) for whatever reason (technical, political, etc) will cripple our air force instantly.
> 
> So far we have been managing the U.S. and Russians sets very well. If we want to phase out the Russian ones and stop importing them once and for all, then we have to start looking for the alternative to replace them.
> 
> European jets will do nicely. It's obviously easier to manage the U.S + European ones compare to the U.S. + Russians.
> 
> Building new infrastructure is off course costly. Initial investment in almost any kind of sectors always needs more money. That's why we have to make sure it's worth it.
> 
> Just compare all the future development and replacement of any European jet alternatives that we have now. Pick the best of the bunch.
> 
> (sorry I don't really trust our KFX program for now)



I partly agree with this and also have mixed opinions on it since its a mostly political problem rather than technical. Even though I think embargo's and sanctions can certainly be circumvented like we did before, I do think its acceptable to have options available. However if we do need 2 different sets of fighters, I am not sure if a US + Russian sets actually work well. Yes, for the past 20 years our F-16 + Flanker combo might look ok, but lets be honest we mostly see the Flanker in either high profile exercises and interceptions or PR events, we don't really know how it is behind the scenes, but doesn't the news tell you anything? I mean we've been struggling keeping all 16 Flankers flying, theres always 2-4 not operationally ready and requiring overhaul (its not the Flankers fault btw, just Soviet philosophy of maintenance).

I might agree with you that a European + US mix might work, but not sure with the Rafale considering the Rafale is an all French fighter and exclusively only uses French armaments and systems, is isn't compatible with American armaments such as AIM-9 or AIM-120 which we have in stock for our F-16's, so even armament commonality is out of the question. However, if the reason for having 2 sets of foreign jets is to circumvent embargo, then yea the Rafale is a good choice considering the Rafale is fully French made and doesn't depend on multiple countries like the Eurofighter Typhoon. Also the French have been very relaxed when it comes to arms embargo, during the 1999 East Timor crisis they only bothered to embargo us for less than a year while the UK + US imposed a 5 year embargo on us. The French also have reputation for having attractive offset offers, just look at our licensed product portofolio (Super Puma, Caracal, Anoa, Komodo, etc.).

As for the Eurofighter Typhoon, this is my preferred choice if we really need to introduce a different set of fighter. Personally based on specs I like its climb rate, speed, T/W ratio, on paper its a very good interceptor. The Typhoon is also very flexible on armaments allowing both EU armaments like Meteor, ASRAAM, IRIS-T as well as American armaments like the AIM-9 and AIM-120. But my guess is the Eurofighter would be very prone to sanctions considering the countries involved in the Eurofighter consortium. However I wouldn't worry much since unless we **** up again, sanctions are kinda unlikely.

If your choice is the Gripen, uhmmm, screw that you're basically just getting a Swedish F-16.

and btw we kinda do need to think about replacing our Russian assets, considering CAATSA is still in place until God knows when and Trump voted out of office won't change much considering CAATSA is a Bi-partisan Act.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JCMan

Alex898 said:


> not that Im not agree with you, but comparing US fighter mantain and operating cost with fighter from another country is pointless because US fighter has the cheapest cost among them, so those US fanboy ur mentioning has their points. its the same thing with the said introducing and build new infrastructure cost. they are the cheapest. so its just pointless to mention about US fighter maintenance cost because they are the cheapest for us.
> 
> 
> this is also a fact, u cant deny it. even if you have F16 and now you even want to buy F35, its easy to integrate them.




US planes have the cheapest maintenance cost? Could you please elaborate further and provide valid data related to this conjectures and assumptions of yours?

Please share and enlighten us with data pertaining the CPFH for the F-16 compared to the Gripen, for example. Or the CPFH of the F-18, F-15, and even the F-35 (planes which I mentioned to also have notoriously high maintenance cost) compared to the Typhoon, Rafale or Su-35, for example.

This should prove to be more fruitful than uttering fanboyish statements such as "my toys are cheaper to maintain because I said so!" a very laymen viewpoint which curiously yet again, sparked no response, scrutiny or inquiry whatsoever from your fellow "industry expert" Yankophile US tech fanboys just because your standpoints aligned with their interests.


----------



## JCMan

Gen3115 said:


> Lets just make this clear, any kind of fighter introduced to the TNI-AU will always have costs of introduction regardless, even when we brought in the EDA F-16C's we had to build a new squadron in Pekanbaru.
> 
> But you can't deny the fact that American fighters would be easier to introduce and cheaper to build new infra and train compared to other unfamiliar EU airframes because we already have the existing infrastructure and familiarity here and for the past 40+ years we've seen the AU oriented towards American hardware and infrastructure (Sabre, F-5, A-4, OV-10, C-130, etc.) and btw engine commonality is considered part of the infrastructure as well as shared armaments stock, subcomponents stock, etc. Is it really that hard to see for you?
> 
> Based on this logic though, this should be the same case with the Su-35, but if you actually know the maintenance reputation of the Flanker here, then no lol. I don't think I need to explain this one, but I think everyone here knows already how we have always have to send Flankers back to Russia or Belarus as well as always needing to outsource procurements related to them to shady third parties through the LKPP for example (some people on here would know I had personal experience in this).
> 
> I partly agree with this and also have mixed opinions on it since its a mostly political problem rather than technical. Even though I think embargo's and sanctions can certainly be circumvented like we did before, I do think its acceptable to have options available. However if we do need 2 different sets of fighters, I am not sure if a US + Russian sets actually work well. Yes, for the past 20 years our F-16 + Flanker combo might look ok, but lets be honest we mostly see the Flanker in either high profile exercises and interceptions or PR events, we don't really know how it is behind the scenes, but doesn't the news tell you anything? I mean we've been struggling keeping all 16 Flankers flying, theres always 2-4 not operationally ready and requiring overhaul (its not the Flankers fault btw, just Soviet philosophy of maintenance).
> 
> I might agree with you that a European + US mix might work, but not sure with the Rafale considering the Rafale is an all French fighter and exclusively only uses French armaments and systems, is isn't compatible with American armaments such as AIM-9 or AIM-120 which we have in stock for our F-16's, so even armament commonality is out of the question. However, if the reason for having 2 sets of foreign jets is to circumvent embargo, then yea the Rafale is a good choice considering the Rafale is fully French made and doesn't depend on multiple countries like the Eurofighter Typhoon. Also the French have been very relaxed when it comes to arms embargo, during the 1999 East Timor crisis they only bothered to embargo us for less than a year while the UK + US imposed a 5 year embargo on us. The French also have reputation for having attractive offset offers, just look at our licensed product portofolio (Super Puma, Caracal, Anoa, Komodo, etc.).



No, it's not hard for me to see that the Air Force's systems and infrastructures are geared towards the US, but it's also seems that it's hard for you to see that the Air Force didn't procure, maintain, upgrade and even aimed to supplement their existing multi sourced fighters because they think that they are all useless, or didn't have specific roles to fill, or because it's absolutely necessary not to put all of their eggs in one basket.

Trust me, if at some point the Air Force ever felt that there's no point in keeping hold of any type of fighters that they have, or if they felt that maintaining a certain type of fighters cost an arm and a leg, then they will happily discard those planes without fanboys like you and your buddies ever need to waste your breath on repeated marketing spins over and over again.


----------



## Alex898

JCMan said:


> US planes have the cheapest maintenance cost? Could you please elaborate further and provide valid data related to this conjectures and assumptions of yours?
> 
> Please share and enlighten us with data pertaining the CPFH for the F-16 compared to the Gripen


seems like you forgot that I also said this.
"so its just pointless to mention about US fighter maintenance cost because they are the cheapest *for us*"
F-16 already familiar in our AF maintenance depot, we even do the uograde by ourself. F-16 is the most exported fighter, it would be easier to find spareparts and besides we also already operate 33 of them, so sparepart can be canibalized from other units.
thats all I can say, yes it was a conjecture, but it has logic behind it.
if you introduce gripen, they need to build new local MRO, train the maintenance crew, also train the pilots with new and different tech. and one more, the cost for ToT deals.
that is why I think F-16 is cheaper, and if you think Im makin a wrong comparison because I add the integration cost, just read the bolded sentences above.

also, what is your argument against those claims that US fighter is cheapest for us ? all you did was saying that it is fanboyish to think that US fighter is the cheapest, but you never argued about why they are not the cheapest. Actually, it would be helpful that you could point if my logic is wrong, by providing some actual data (*about why US fighter is not the cheapest for us*) or at least your logic that against my opinion.

I see that you labelled some member here that defends or preffers US fighter as "US fanboy", so is it okay to call you "Non-US fanboy"?


----------



## Azull

Well, regardless of all the arguments here. The way i see it. Mindef is looking for an exit strategy to introduce new fighters fast. Most of this decision was made because of the mess that was left behind by the previous mindef.

With all that taken into consideration, i think the typhoon is going to be in the forefront in this aspect, followed closely by the F16 if we do get the EDA option as these two is going to be ready sooner than any other option that was mentioned by us here.

Building new fighter jets takes time. Meanwhile the typhoon and the F16 EDA would be able to be delivered to us faster than the new build ones. This is of course if we manage to close the deal fast too.

So, regardless of what our opinions are. The fact is we badly need new birds. And we need them fast. If were going to be ready for whats to come at SCS, i dont see any viable options other than the typhoon and the F16EDA.

Mind you that this doesnt mean that i support the decision of introducing another new fighter to the Air force. Based on simple logic alone, it would be best to add more F16. Why? Because we already operated them, because our boys already knew how to handle them, because we already have weapons for them with more advanced ones coming soon, because we have plenty spareparts for them. Any other arguments is useless because this is the cold hard fact that a lot of people seems to forget.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fl0gger

Correct me if i am wrong , about spare part of f16 its not planty of them here that we own and betwen the AM/BM and 52id not mantion VIPER thay are have a commonility but they also have a difrent spare part to so in worst case scanario it can't just like canibalize one into another just like that also their is also some diffrent tool's and jig's and manner to maintain them. Well at least that what the LM tehnician and DI told me when i at the skatek 042 having coffe break to gather. Well dont get me wrong I am no body jjust the guy who served them coffe a waiter that is

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Gen3115 said:


> If your choice is the Gripen, uhmmm, screw that you're basically just getting a Swedish F-16.
> 
> and btw we kinda do need to think about replacing our Russian assets, considering CAATSA is still in place until God knows when and Trump voted out of office won't change much considering CAATSA is a Bi-partisan Act.



Well, actually that's the point. Gripen is basically cheaper version of F-16V. So if we go down Gripen route it'd be to replace the F-16. 

Maybe this is very very unpopular opinion, but let's dissect this option for awhile. 

Imagine replacing all of our F-16 with Gripen. So Gripen will be our single engine fleet. 

How about our big baddie? Well, we can go for F-15 or F-18 Shornet (I love F-15 so I prefer F-15). 

So we go from our original configuration of Su-35 + F-16V, to F-15 (ideally EX haha) + Gripen. 

This F-15EX + Gripen configuration is giving us some advantages than other alternatives of :

1. SU-35 + F-16V
2. Typhoon + F-16V
3. Rafale + F-16V

We can expect some of these pros with F-15EX + Gripen than the other 3 configurations:

- probably more jets, obviously in the single engine side

- lower total operating cost. The very low CPFH of Gripen ($4700 vs $8000 of F-16V) can help to balance out the high CPFH of twin-engine fleet.

- MRO related stuff. Since we have F-16 already, we can assume that there will be no major problem of getting MRO for F-15. But the MRO issue for SU-35, Typhoon, and Rafale surely can't compete against Gripen. 

- we can still maintain our current policy to have 2 different sets of fighter (the U.S. + non-U.S.). 

- flexibility on weaponry. Gripen can fire almost all that F-15s have. SAAB also already started to introduce AESA for their Gripen.


----------



## Nike

¿Por qué? said:


> Well, actually that's the point. Gripen is basically cheaper version of F-16V. So if we go down Gripen route it'd be to replace the F-16.
> 
> Maybe this is very very unpopular opinion, but let's dissect this option for awhile.
> 
> Imagine replacing all of our F-16 with Gripen. So Gripen will be our single engine fleet.
> 
> How about our big baddie? Well, we can go for F-15 or F-18 Shornet (I love F-15 so I prefer F-15).
> 
> So we go from our original configuration of Su-35 + F-16V, to F-15 (ideally EX haha) + Gripen.
> 
> This F-15EX + Gripen configuration is giving us some advantages than other alternatives of :
> 
> 1. SU-35 + F-16V
> 2. Typhoon + F-16V
> 3. Rafale + F-16V
> 
> We can expect some of these pros with F-15EX + Gripen than the other 3 configurations:
> 
> - probably more jets, obviously in the single engine side
> 
> - lower total operating cost. The very low CPFH of Gripen ($4700 vs $8000 of F-16V) can help to balance out the high CPFH of twin-engine fleet.
> 
> - MRO related stuff. Since we have F-16 already, we can assume that there will be no major problem of getting MRO for F-15. But the MRO issue for SU-35, Typhoon, and Rafale surely can't compete against Gripen.
> 
> - we can still maintain our current policy to have 2 different sets of fighter (the U.S. + non-U.S.).
> 
> - flexibility on weaponry. Gripen can fire almost all that F-15s have. SAAB also already started to introduce AESA for their Gripen.



Gripen C/D doesn't bring much capability to begin with again. They are very short legged, lacked carrying capacity, and their claims over cheaper Operational cost is very dubious, as even relatively well off Air Force like South Africa Air Defense Forces is must put their 26 units fleets into short term storage for rotation basis as they facing difficulties over operational cost and maintenance support even though they had signed contract with SAAB for long term support services. 

I don't bought their gimmick

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

Gripen is a great fighter with it great EW suits and network integration (among them). Again we comparing a fighter with its spec/maintenance cost for us to use, not at what its intended role then the spec/maintenance cost/LCC come after.

This is my take, one thing Gripen lacking over F-16 on a operational usage perspective is its Fuel Capacity/Range. Gripen E version slightly carry more fuel, but the introduction of F-16 CFT totally put Gripen out of the equation. Please keep in mind we are officially only have one tanker, and it only been added up recently. WIth this flying tanker shortage do you think AU will buy fighter to play *TS* role with limited ferry/combat range? 

If you are a pilot or have a pilot friend ask them about fuel capacity in relation to flying. Most military and non-military pilot would be agree that fuel is their life-line.


----------



## Gundala

Gen3115 said:


> outsource procurements related to them to shady third parties through the LKPP for example (some people on here would know I had personal experience in this).


lapak rusky ada satpol pp-nya ya bro?


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Azull said:


> Well, regardless of all the arguments here. The way i see it. Mindef is looking for an exit strategy to introduce new fighters fast. Most of this decision was made because of the mess that was left behind by the previous mindef.
> 
> With all that taken into consideration, i think the typhoon is going to be in the forefront in this aspect, followed closely by the F16 if we do get the EDA option as these two is going to be ready sooner than any other option that was mentioned by us here.
> 
> Building new fighter jets takes time. Meanwhile the typhoon and the F16 EDA would be able to be delivered to us faster than the new build ones. This is of course if we manage to close the deal fast too.
> 
> So, regardless of what our opinions are. The fact is we badly need new birds. And we need them fast. If were going to be ready for whats to come at SCS, i dont see any viable options other than the typhoon and the F16EDA.



Yes, this messy interim program until MEF 2024 requires us to buy used fighters.

I'm not saying that we can buy all of them (for some reason), but so far this is the used jets that are probably available :

- Typhoon. Plenty of them.
Not just the Austrian but also more coming from Germany, Spain, Italy, and UK.

- F-16A/B EDA. Probably plenty as well.

- Rafale. Limited. France sold several used Armee de l'Air Rafale to Greece recently.

- F-18A/B. Plenty. Australia have more than 60 they want to replace with F-35. Sold some of them to Canada already.

- F-18C. Plenty. Finland have more than 50 they want to replace soon.

It's difficult to find used SU-30/27 jets for sale as usually that is the most advanced jets that the countries have (I suppose CAATSA only applies when we buy directly from Russia).


----------



## umigami

Duh.. AL Jerman Batal Pensiunkan Frigat Bremen Class – F214 Lübeck

Any other choice?


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> Duh.. AL Jerman Batal Pensiunkan Frigat Bremen Class – F214 Lübeck
> 
> Any other choice?


hmmm maestrale or durand de la penne .


----------



## Raduga

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...YSVXr7AmVs0AzhCE_z6sKouqUhXkCwVh31bAfJxqKAZdk

*Prabowo Disebut Kecewa Soal Kapal Selam Buatan RI, Kok Bisa?*

NEWS - Anisatul Umah, CNBC Indonesia

09 September 2020 15:27








Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia - Kapal selam Alugoro tipe Chang Bogo Class menjadi salah satu topik yang mengemuka dalam rapat dengar pendapat dengan para direktur utama sejumlah BUMN yang akan menerima penyertaan modal negara (PMN) di ruang rapat Komisi VI DPR RI, Jakarta, Rabu (9/9/2020).
Keempat BUMN itu adalah PT Bahasa Pembinaan Usaha Indonesia, PT PLN, PT Pelindo III, dan PT PAL Indonesia. Turut hadir dalam rapat itu Dirut PT PAL Indonesia Budiman Saleh.

Anggota Komisi VI DPR RI Nusron Wahid bahkan sempat menyinggung kekecewaan Menteri Pertahanan Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto terhadap proyek tersebut.

Mengawali pendapatnya, Nusron mengingatkan kembali urgensi UU Nomor 16 Tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan. Dalam pasal 11 disebut, lead integrator pada industri pertahanan adalah BUMN. Khusus untuk TNI AL adalah PT PAL Indonesia.

Sementara itu di pasal 10 UU Nomor 16 Tahun 2012 disebut ada empat komponen industri pertahanan, yaitu industri utama, industri komponen utama atau penunjang, industri komponen pendukung atau perbekalan, dan industri bahan baku.

"Khusus untuk project yang akan kita bahas, kapal selam Chang Bogo. Ini kan tahap pertama tahun 2012. Kontrak tahun 2011. Kemudian tahap kedua tahun 2012. Dan ini saya nguping-nguping ini, dapat informasi, akan ada pembelian lagi dalam skema PLN tahun 2020-2024 atau skema kredit ekspor," kata Nusron mengawali pendapatnya.

 Nusron lantas melontarkan tiga pertanyaan terkait joint project kapal selam Chang Bogo Class tahap pertama. Proyek itu diketahui telah memperoleh PMN sebesar Rp 1,5 triliun di 2015 lalu. Untuk tahun ini, PT PAL Indonesia akan mendapatkan PMN Rp 1,28 triliun.

"Yang ini untuk melanjutkan tahap satu atau kedua pak yang Rp 1,28 triliun ini?" tanya Nusron.

"Saya mundur sedikit pak jadi yang diajukan pada tahap pertama itu adalah Rp 2,5 triliun," jawab Budiman.

Akan tetapi, PT PAL Indonesia hanya memperoleh PMN Rp 1,5 triliun.

"Tahap kedua dengan skema whole local production, sudah mulai banyak komponen yang dibangun di Indonesia," kata Budiman seraya mengatakan proyek ini memiliki kontrak 7 tahun terhitung dari 2019.

"Tahap pertama sudah selesai pak, tinggal delivery aja. Kapal selamnya sudah menjalani diving depth test," lanjutnya.

Nusron lantas menyindir proyek batch pertama PT PAL Indonesia.

"Yang batch pertama ketika diuji coba saya dapat informasi adalah produk gagal. Karena selama ini kapal selam ini bench marking-nya kalau kita menggunakan kapal selam dari Jerman itu dalam airnya 90 hari ini kapal selam yang Chang Bogo ini ,itu naik 30 hari naik dulu baru turun lagi," ujarnya.

"Ini pertanyaannya adalah kenapa produk yang gagal itu PT PAL mau jadi TOT-nya dan JV-nya untuk melakukan project itu lead indicator yang dianggap gagal dilanjutkan pada tahap kedua," lanjut Nusron.

Nusron lantas menyinggung ke mana aliran uang dari pinjaman luar negeri (PLN) untuk tahap kedua. Secara logika, apabila sudah ada uang yang masuk, maka seharusnya PT PAL tidak perlu PMN.

 "Saya nggak tahu persoalannya duitnya masuk ke Korea atau ke bank. Jangan-jangan duitnya itu karena sudah financial closure duitnya masuk ke Korea untuk uang mukanya itu," kata Nusron.

Politikus Golkar ini juga mempertanyakan pekerjaan yang dilakukan PT PAL Indonesia. Menurut dia, tidak mungkin PT PAL Indonesia mengerjakan kategori industri utama atau teknologi tinggi.

*"Yang saya mendapatkan informasi lagi sebetulnya teknologi ini karena kapal Chang Bogo itu mirip dengan Jerman quote un quote "nyolong" dari Jerman. Karena nyolongnya nggak sempurna agak gagal (naik turun). Pertanyaannya, yang dikerjakan PT PAL itu apa penunjang atau apa? Atau jangan-jangan hanya merakit seperti perusahaan galangan kapal yang itu bukan yang komponen utama yang teknologinya atau membuat daya tahannya itu,"* ujarnya.

"Alih fungsi teknologi yang diberikan dari Korea kepada sini yang joint learning itu pertanyaannya levelnya level apa alih teknologi di bidang apa yang dikasihkan Korea kepada Indonesia dengan biaya yang sangat begitu besar. Yang menurut informasi Pak Menhan (Prabowo) hari ini agak kecewa dengan project itu dan sebetulnya minta untuk di-revise ditinjau ulang karena naik turun naik turun harusnya 90 hari di bawah tapi ini naik turun naik turun," lanjutnya.

Sampai berita ini diturunkan, proses meminta tanggapan pihak Kemenhan, khususnya Prabowo Subianto, melalui Juru Bicara Menteri Pertahanan, Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak masih dilakukan.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

that's rather a bold statement , the thing that nusron said about 90 days endurance underwater, only achievable with nuclear submarine .


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> Duh.. AL Jerman Batal Pensiunkan Frigat Bremen Class – F214 Lübeck
> 
> Any other choice?


This whole interime procurement programme is getting complicated. This all wouldn't have to happen had we signed major arms acquisition in previous term.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> This whole interime procurement programme is getting complicated. This all wouldn't have to happen had we signed major arms acquisition in previous term.


Everyone said RR *refused* to sign many major arms deal?
But why? I don't get it...


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> Everyone said RR *refused* to sign many major arms deal?
> But why? I don't get it...
> LUPA dianggarkan? Emang yg ngerjain segalanya dia? Ga ada yg ngingetin? Konyol...


take this with a grain of salt , this could be sounds a little over exaggerated , but someone told me that he even forgot to sign for the kemenhan pantry equipment procurement ...........

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## afiq0110

umigami said:


> Everyone said RR *refused* to sign many major arms deal?
> But why? I don't get it...
> LUPA dianggarkan? Emang yg ngerjain segalanya dia? Ga ada yg ngingetin? Konyol...



Have a positive thinking for him...

It might be due to his knowledge about corruption in procurement process that lead to his decision to postpone any arms purchase...

Prabowo also cancelled a number of procurement that indicated a corrupted process... Early on his time as a defense minister... That means the corrupted process happened in RR time in charge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

afiq0110 said:


> It might be due to his knowledge about corruption in procurement process that lead to his decision to postpone any arms purchase...


Did you really think 'Bela Negara' was anything other than a massive corruption cash cow?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afiq0110

Chestnut said:


> Did you really think 'Bela Negara' was anything other than a massive corruption cash cow?


I dare not to make any accusations...
The idea is good, hopefully the implementation is good also

National reserve program is much better, I do hope it is carried out accordingly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> Everyone said RR *refused* to sign many major arms deal?
> But why? I don't get it...
> LUPA dianggarkan? Emang yg ngerjain segalanya dia? Ga ada yg ngingetin? Konyol...


Right now we have 5 years delay. In the previous period we ought to at least signing the deal on 14th squadron replacement fighter jets, new hercules to replace ageing C-130B & supplement 33rd squadron, follow up batch on PKR & submarines, amphibious vehicle ( IFV & APC ) for marines, more ground radars systems ( 12 units needed ) to fill the blank spots, & too many things to mention including annual payment for KFX/IFX which embarass us in international community. All delayed for 5 years. I wish Mr Purnomo Yusgiantoro was still in the office backthen

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chestnut

Whizzack said:


> Does it really matter? AU has been preparing for sometime now to induct an additional heavy fighter squadron in the form of Sq 14 with Su-35s... They even send down 3 Flankers from Sq 11 to Sq 14 to prepare for that...


It does because if the AU doesn't want to really operate them, what you see is what happens right now. Being largely relegated to major exercises and PR events.



Whizzack said:


> Lol... that's a very big 'if' you are assuming... but If AU is really going to be that broke after receiving the Typhoons, it's more likely they will just stop buying new toys and then re-route those funds to support and induct what they already have in hand...


I'm not assuming. Any infrastructure building and new asset implementation to reach IOC/FOC is going to take a lot of money. Retraining all the crews and establishing supply chains is going to take a lot of money. A lot of money that *we do not have*. That's just reality.



Whizzack said:


> and how many flighthours would you consider "not hangar queen"...? Can you compare it to.. let's say the flighthours of Sq 3 or Sq 16 which flies F-16s...?


Because the F-16 does a lot more missions other than exercises? That alone makes it not a hangar queen. And if you don't want to accept that. The fact that the AL-31 engine has a notoriously short service life compared to its contemporaries also brings light to the idea that the Flanker is a hangar queen.



Whizzack said:


> We already have Russian weaponry stocks even without the Typhoons, so the appearance of Typhoons will not change the stocks inventory structure already in place today...


I don't know if you realize but weapons stocks have an expiration date. Why do you think the Mi-35's stopped flying with the Ataka equipped? And with CAATSA, there's no guarantee that we can get more within the foreseeable future.



Whizzack said:


> So it's just your own assumptions then...








Procurement: The Curse of the Monkey Model


Algeria is returning fifteen MiG-29 fighters to Russia, and refusing to accept the other 19 that were part of a purchase deal made two years ago The Algerians complained of sub-standard components The Russians dispute this, but the Algerians got a trad




www.strategypage.com







Whizzack said:


> Simple, it means that AU does values their Flankers and wants to get the most out of it, be in capabilities or lifetime... contrary to your beliefs... No different with why we chose to upgrade our F16 A/Bs.


Notice I said, _"Which begs the question on why the Air Force would bother keeping and upgrading the jets if they're a drain on the maintenance budget, offer no new capabilities over the *Typhoon *and F-16's"; _

meaning this is only AFTER notional Typhoons comes into service, not before. Don't cherry pick.



Whizzack said:


> Why do we even need to worry about CAATSA waivers when the plan is only for maintenance and upgrades...? CAATSA clearly states that it concerns mainly with new major weapons acquisitions of high value, and not of maintenance, spare parts, consumables of existing platforms, or even new purchases of minor weaponry...


I would be very careful on assuming what can and can not be bought from Russia. The current Administration may have a narrow definition of what is maintenance and what is not, and history has shown that the current Administration can be somewhat unique with its definitions.

Using your own definition, an upgrade package can easily be considered "_new major weapons acquisitions of high value_".

Furthermore, what can be interpreted as "maintenance" can also change depending on whether or not the Trump Administration has an interest in having Indonesia operate/buy more American fighters. Stopping operators from getting spare parts through CAATSA can be considered overkill and a hard sell, but limiting what operators can upgrade and having their assets naturally become obsolete is easier to sell politically.

In short, there's a lot of factors and parameters to consider on whether or not the Flankers can be upgraded. And with the current geopolitical climate, I would not bank on being an optimist when it comes to weapons procurement from Russia.


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

The Army right now Made efforts to integrate FFAR rockets and pod to Mi 35


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> The Army right now Made efforts to integrate FFAR rockets and pod to Mi 35


For standardization or they can't access/
Buy original ammunition ??


----------



## Nike

Helikopter Serbu Mi-35P Puspenerbad Sukses Dipasangi Roket FFAR Produksi PT DI
 

Helikopter serbu Mil Mi-35P adalah produksi Rusia, dan sebanyak delapan unit telah diakuisisi Puspenerbad TNI AD sejak 2010 berikut bekal persenjataan, mulai dari kanon GSh-30K 30 mm yang menjadi senjata internal, roket S-8 Kom dan rudal anti tank 9M120 Ataka (AT-9 Spiral 2). Dan kini ada kabar...




www.indomiliter.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...YSVXr7AmVs0AzhCE_z6sKouqUhXkCwVh31bAfJxqKAZdk
> 
> *Prabowo Disebut Kecewa Soal Kapal Selam Buatan RI, Kok Bisa?*
> 
> NEWS - Anisatul Umah, CNBC Indonesia
> 
> 09 September 2020 15:27
> 
> 
> View attachment 668297
> 
> 
> Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia - Kapal selam Alugoro tipe Chang Bogo Class menjadi salah satu topik yang mengemuka dalam rapat dengar pendapat dengan para direktur utama sejumlah BUMN yang akan menerima penyertaan modal negara (PMN) di ruang rapat Komisi VI DPR RI, Jakarta, Rabu (9/9/2020).
> Keempat BUMN itu adalah PT Bahasa Pembinaan Usaha Indonesia, PT PLN, PT Pelindo III, dan PT PAL Indonesia. Turut hadir dalam rapat itu Dirut PT PAL Indonesia Budiman Saleh.
> 
> Anggota Komisi VI DPR RI Nusron Wahid bahkan sempat menyinggung kekecewaan Menteri Pertahanan Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto terhadap proyek tersebut.
> 
> Mengawali pendapatnya, Nusron mengingatkan kembali urgensi UU Nomor 16 Tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan. Dalam pasal 11 disebut, lead integrator pada industri pertahanan adalah BUMN. Khusus untuk TNI AL adalah PT PAL Indonesia.
> 
> Sementara itu di pasal 10 UU Nomor 16 Tahun 2012 disebut ada empat komponen industri pertahanan, yaitu industri utama, industri komponen utama atau penunjang, industri komponen pendukung atau perbekalan, dan industri bahan baku.
> 
> "Khusus untuk project yang akan kita bahas, kapal selam Chang Bogo. Ini kan tahap pertama tahun 2012. Kontrak tahun 2011. Kemudian tahap kedua tahun 2012. Dan ini saya nguping-nguping ini, dapat informasi, akan ada pembelian lagi dalam skema PLN tahun 2020-2024 atau skema kredit ekspor," kata Nusron mengawali pendapatnya.
> 
> Nusron lantas melontarkan tiga pertanyaan terkait joint project kapal selam Chang Bogo Class tahap pertama. Proyek itu diketahui telah memperoleh PMN sebesar Rp 1,5 triliun di 2015 lalu. Untuk tahun ini, PT PAL Indonesia akan mendapatkan PMN Rp 1,28 triliun.
> 
> "Yang ini untuk melanjutkan tahap satu atau kedua pak yang Rp 1,28 triliun ini?" tanya Nusron.
> 
> "Saya mundur sedikit pak jadi yang diajukan pada tahap pertama itu adalah Rp 2,5 triliun," jawab Budiman.
> 
> Akan tetapi, PT PAL Indonesia hanya memperoleh PMN Rp 1,5 triliun.
> 
> "Tahap kedua dengan skema whole local production, sudah mulai banyak komponen yang dibangun di Indonesia," kata Budiman seraya mengatakan proyek ini memiliki kontrak 7 tahun terhitung dari 2019.
> 
> "Tahap pertama sudah selesai pak, tinggal delivery aja. Kapal selamnya sudah menjalani diving depth test," lanjutnya.
> 
> Nusron lantas menyindir proyek batch pertama PT PAL Indonesia.
> 
> "Yang batch pertama ketika diuji coba saya dapat informasi adalah produk gagal. Karena selama ini kapal selam ini bench marking-nya kalau kita menggunakan kapal selam dari Jerman itu dalam airnya 90 hari ini kapal selam yang Chang Bogo ini ,itu naik 30 hari naik dulu baru turun lagi," ujarnya.
> 
> "Ini pertanyaannya adalah kenapa produk yang gagal itu PT PAL mau jadi TOT-nya dan JV-nya untuk melakukan project itu lead indicator yang dianggap gagal dilanjutkan pada tahap kedua," lanjut Nusron.
> 
> Nusron lantas menyinggung ke mana aliran uang dari pinjaman luar negeri (PLN) untuk tahap kedua. Secara logika, apabila sudah ada uang yang masuk, maka seharusnya PT PAL tidak perlu PMN.
> 
> "Saya nggak tahu persoalannya duitnya masuk ke Korea atau ke bank. Jangan-jangan duitnya itu karena sudah financial closure duitnya masuk ke Korea untuk uang mukanya itu," kata Nusron.
> 
> Politikus Golkar ini juga mempertanyakan pekerjaan yang dilakukan PT PAL Indonesia. Menurut dia, tidak mungkin PT PAL Indonesia mengerjakan kategori industri utama atau teknologi tinggi.
> 
> *"Yang saya mendapatkan informasi lagi sebetulnya teknologi ini karena kapal Chang Bogo itu mirip dengan Jerman quote un quote "nyolong" dari Jerman. Karena nyolongnya nggak sempurna agak gagal (naik turun). Pertanyaannya, yang dikerjakan PT PAL itu apa penunjang atau apa? Atau jangan-jangan hanya merakit seperti perusahaan galangan kapal yang itu bukan yang komponen utama yang teknologinya atau membuat daya tahannya itu,"* ujarnya.
> 
> "Alih fungsi teknologi yang diberikan dari Korea kepada sini yang joint learning itu pertanyaannya levelnya level apa alih teknologi di bidang apa yang dikasihkan Korea kepada Indonesia dengan biaya yang sangat begitu besar. Yang menurut informasi Pak Menhan (Prabowo) hari ini agak kecewa dengan project itu dan sebetulnya minta untuk di-revise ditinjau ulang karena naik turun naik turun harusnya 90 hari di bawah tapi ini naik turun naik turun," lanjutnya.
> 
> Sampai berita ini diturunkan, proses meminta tanggapan pihak Kemenhan, khususnya Prabowo Subianto, melalui Juru Bicara Menteri Pertahanan, Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak masih dilakukan.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> that's rather a bold statement , the thing that nusron said about 90 days endurance underwater, only achievable with nuclear submarine .


And did you know user (AL) said that they don't need submarine with AIP right now? That makes me laughed so hard


----------



## Gen3115

¿Por qué? said:


> Well, actually that's the point. Gripen is basically cheaper version of F-16V. So if we go down Gripen route it'd be to replace the F-16.
> 
> Maybe this is very very unpopular opinion, but let's dissect this option for awhile.
> 
> Imagine replacing all of our F-16 with Gripen. So Gripen will be our single engine fleet.
> 
> How about our big baddie? Well, we can go for F-15 or F-18 Shornet (I love F-15 so I prefer F-15).
> 
> So we go from our original configuration of Su-35 + F-16V, to F-15 (ideally EX haha) + Gripen.
> 
> This F-15EX + Gripen configuration is giving us some advantages than other alternatives of :
> 
> 1. SU-35 + F-16V
> 2. Typhoon + F-16V
> 3. Rafale + F-16V
> 
> We can expect some of these pros with F-15EX + Gripen than the other 3 configurations:
> 
> - probably more jets, obviously in the single engine side
> 
> - lower total operating cost. The very low CPFH of Gripen ($4700 vs $8000 of F-16V) can help to balance out the high CPFH of twin-engine fleet.
> 
> - MRO related stuff. Since we have F-16 already, we can assume that there will be no major problem of getting MRO for F-15. But the MRO issue for SU-35, Typhoon, and Rafale surely can't compete against Gripen.
> 
> - we can still maintain our current policy to have 2 different sets of fighter (the U.S. + non-U.S.).
> 
> - flexibility on weaponry. Gripen can fire almost all that F-15s have. SAAB also already started to introduce AESA for their Gripen.



Can we be clear first, are we talking about Gripen C/D or Gripen NG (E/F)? They're quite a leap with each other though

I don't see the point of replacing the F-16 with the Gripen especially if you're referring to the Gripen C/D which would actually be a downgrade. They are in the same class and the Gripen won't bring much difference in capabilities in the single engine segment, not too mention introducing a more foreign fighter would introduce more costs. Plus the $4700 figure from what I read is for the Gripen C/D, the numbers for the Gripen E/F (NG) aren't there yet considering its new and only a few are undergoing tests currently and its probably going to be a tad bit more costly than the Gripen C/D also considering its a major upgrade of the Gripen by giving it AESA radar as well as newer engine (F414 compared to the RM12 (F404 based) on the Gripen C/D). If you want to compare F-16V it should be with Gripen NG since both are latest developments of each airframe, Gripen C/D is more comparable to earlier F-16C/D while F-16V is comparable to Gripen NG.

And btw if you want to pair the Gripen (Gripen E/F in this case) with a twin-engine, its better to pair it with the Super Hornet. I think engine commonality is a big cost saver and both the Gripen and Super Hornet uses F414's although not interchangeable unlike some of the F100's and F110's on the F-16 and F-15 pairing. In this case Gripen + Super Hornet or F-16 + F-15 pairing is more compatible IMO. Another problem with the Gripen in my opinion is its to short-legged I think in terms of fuel and range.

Plus its no use having the Gripen if the main goal is to have different 2 sets of fighters of US and non-US. The reason I call the Gripen a Swedish F-16 is because it is literally a Swedish American jet, half of its components are American so no use there, the other European options especially the Rafale is better for this particular problem.





I just don't think its worth transitioning to another single engine fighter when its not going to introduce much difference in capability despite cheaper CPFH, you also need to think about the cost of transition. The part I agree with you is the armament flexibility, the Gripen can utilize both American AIM-120's, AIM-9's as well as European IRIS-T, Meteor, etc.

But I get your point and partly agree though, If I was building an air force from scratch the Gripen is something I would certainly be looking at first. 



JCMan said:


> No, it's not hard for me to see that the Air Force's systems and infrastructures are geared towards the US, but it's also seems that it's hard for you to see that the Air Force didn't procure, maintain, upgrade and even aimed to supplement their existing multi sourced fighters because they think that they are all useless, or didn't have specific roles to fill, or because it's absolutely necessary not to put all of their eggs in one basket.
> 
> Trust me, if at some point the Air Force ever felt that there's no point in keeping hold of any type of fighters that they have, or if they felt that maintaining a certain type of fighters cost an arm and a leg, then they will happily discard those planes without fanboys like you and your buddies ever need to waste your breath on repeated marketing spins over and over again.



Then why keep saying that US 'fanboys' will never mention about cost, infrastructure, training when thats mostly what US fanboys like Chestnut keep talking about, I mean they probably talk about that more compared to network centric capabilities and engine commonality (which is also considered as infrastructure in this case). Its not that hard to realize either that a jet like the F-16V and F-15 or even the F-35, the jet that is literally meant to replace the F-16 among its operators in the future would probably be more easier on on the introduction cost, infrastructure and training part since both our personnel and pilots would be more familiar with it and already have some experience with them.

And are you sure the AU actually gets to decide what they want to do? I mean if thats the case, I'm all for it. But thats not really what I've been seeing and been told at least hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chestnut

It's funny when he calls everyone but him a fanboy but he resorts to ad hominems, strawman arguments, baseless claims such as "Ace Flanker pilot can't transition to another jet.", and is pretty much denying multiple different sources that are contrary to his opinions by accusing them of having a sinister agenda.

Pretty ironic really.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> And did you know user (AL) said that they don't need submarine with AIP right now? That makes me laughed so hard


Kesannya kayak susah diajak maju?


----------



## umigami

oh, and HAPPY PAGE 2222 for everyone..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Kansel said:


> And did you know user (AL) said that they don't need submarine with AIP right now? That makes me laughed so hard


There are TNI-AL interests, Ministry interests, House of Representative interests and at lesser extent BPPT interests also at some point they often contradict one another. Don't asume those on Representatives are clear, at many times they're corrupt and speak to represent vendors interests. I know some are still representing Rosoboronexport lobbists and still pushing for Kilo despite the service itself, they no longer want it


----------



## mandala

Pic of Indonesian Navy Type 206 submarines took over ceremony in 1997 of the first 2 units named KRI Nagarangsang-403 and KRI Nagabanda-404. All 5 units were eventually cancelled due to 1997 Financial Crisis.








https://m.facebook.com/satselhiukencana/photos/a.327826370603199.98600.327785550607281/1149148458470982?locale=ar_AR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

JCMan said:


> US planes have the cheapest maintenance cost? Could you please elaborate further and provide valid data related to this conjectures and assumptions of yours?
> 
> Please share and enlighten us with data pertaining the CPFH for the F-16 compared to the Gripen, for example. Or the CPFH of the F-18, F-15, and even the F-35 (planes which I mentioned to also have notoriously high maintenance cost) compared to the Typhoon, Rafale or Su-35, for example.
> 
> This should prove to be more fruitful than uttering fanboyish statements such as "my toys are cheaper to maintain because I said so!" a very laymen viewpoint which curiously yet again, sparked no response, scrutiny or inquiry whatsoever from your fellow "industry expert" Yankophile US tech fanboys just because your standpoints aligned with their interests.


Operating cost of a Su-30 is roughly around $35,000. For a Mig-29 it's around $20,000. That's for Myanmar, a country with a larger base of Russian equipment than we do. It would be larger for us.









Myanmar confirm Russian military aircraft order - Sukhoi Su-30. | FocusCore Myanmar


company incorporation services, ongoing corporate secretarial services, payroll & bookkeeping services




myanmarcs.focuscoregroup.com





An F-15EX's operating costs is estimated to be around $29,000, but is projected to decrease to $25,000 as production lines increase.









F-15EX is a boon to Boeing, but it might not break the international fighter market


Is the F-15EX ready for the competitive international field?




www.defensenews.com





For an F/A-18 Super Hornet, the operating costs is around $11,000 by a DoD estimate.









Why Sloppy Accounting Is Destroying the US Fighter Inventory


The DoD's cost per flight hour of military aircraft misses the mark. FighterSweep's financial expert Brett Odom gives the real cost breakdown




sofrep.com





For an F-16, it costs around $8,000.









The Hourly Cost Of Operating The U.S. Military's Fighter Fleet [Infographic]


Modern military fighter aircraft are extremely expensive to procure with the unit cost for a single F-35A coming to $98 million, according to Lockheed Martin. That program has already gone down as the most expensive weapons system in history and it's set to cost $1.509 trillion through to 2070...




www.forbes.com





A Gripen C/D costs around $4,700 in 2012. Adjusting to current inflation it is $5,300. Keep in mind this is the C/D. But as @Gen3115 has said, we currently don't know how much the E/F would cost. But a new aircraft with few operators it would likely be more.






Gripen operational cost lowest of all western fighters: Jane’s | StratPost


The study conducted by IHS Jane's Aerospace and Defense Consulting, compared the operational costs of the Gripen, Lockheed Martin F-16, Boeing F/A-18 Super Hornet, Dassault’s Rafale, Eurofighter Typhoon and the F-35 aircraft.




stratpost.com





Although yes, CPFH is difficult to determine because of a variety of factors, it still provides a basic idea of how much it would be. And from these few sources alone you can already tell the big difference of operating costs regarding US/EU aircraft compared to Russian aircraft.

So again, us "fanboys" are not making baseless assumptions as you claim. Everything we say has been said before by actual professionals. The only fanboy here is you.


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> Operating cost of a Su-30 is roughly around $35,000. For a Mig-29 it's around $20,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar confirm Russian military aircraft order - Sukhoi Su-30. | FocusCore Myanmar
> 
> 
> company incorporation services, ongoing corporate secretarial services, payroll & bookkeeping services
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myanmarcs.focuscoregroup.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An F-15EX's operating costs is estimated to be around $29,000, but is projected to decrease to $25,000 as production lines increase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-15EX is a boon to Boeing, but it might not break the international fighter market
> 
> 
> Is the F-15EX ready for the competitive international field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.defensenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For an F/A-18 Super Hornet, the operating costs is around $11,000 by a DoD estimate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Sloppy Accounting Is Destroying the US Fighter Inventory
> 
> 
> The DoD's cost per flight hour of military aircraft misses the mark. FighterSweep's financial expert Brett Odom gives the real cost breakdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sofrep.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For an F-16, it costs around $8,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hourly Cost Of Operating The U.S. Military's Fighter Fleet [Infographic]
> 
> 
> Modern military fighter aircraft are extremely expensive to procure with the unit cost for a single F-35A coming to $98 million, according to Lockheed Martin. That program has already gone down as the most expensive weapons system in history and it's set to cost $1.509 trillion through to 2070...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Gripen C/D costs around $4,700 in 2012. Adjusting to current inflation it is $5,300. Keep in mind this is the C/D. But as @Gen3115 has said, we currently don't know how much the E/F would cost. But a new aircraft with few operators it would likely be more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gripen operational cost lowest of all western fighters: Jane’s | StratPost
> 
> 
> The study conducted by IHS Jane's Aerospace and Defense Consulting, compared the operational costs of the Gripen, Lockheed Martin F-16, Boeing F/A-18 Super Hornet, Dassault’s Rafale, Eurofighter Typhoon and the F-35 aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stratpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although yes, CPFH is difficult to determine because of a variety of factors, it still provides a basic idea of how much it would be. And from these few sources alone you can already tell the big difference of operating costs regarding US/EU aircraft compared to Russian aircraft.
> 
> So again, us "fanboys" are not making baseless assumptions as you claim. Everything we say has been said before by actual professionals. The only fanboy here is you.



Keep in mind why i hate Gripendor salesman who is notoriously keeping to Fed most people with their Shady claim of cheapo operational cost without mentioning which study they are using. Swedish base cost or other user requirement daily operational cost. Keep in mind when a far away country like Indonesia or Thailand bought fighter like Gripen without other user base in region, CPFH will tend to shot up significantly cause the cost logistic issue and OEM arrangements in which SAAB Aviation doesn't have much logistic warehouse and reliable Maintenance facility in the region while Lockheed Martin and Boeing had considerable presence here in Singapore and Australia. The case of South Africa should be under our scrutiny when even SANDF can't get fast moving spares on time and must spend much of their fleets idly. 


Btw study about cpfh of F16 at US air base, even the cost will vary in degree when an Air base had higher utilities Rates their cost will tends lower compared to other bases. 

2005 US dollar prices of CPFH of F 16 block 52 is around 3,300 US dollar per hour. Adjust inflation Rates, they cost more or less around 4000-5000 US Dollar


----------



## Nike

Bought more F16, and get deal to produce their fast moving spares parts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> Keep in mind why i hate Gripendor salesman who is notoriously keeping to Fed most people with their Shady claim of cheapo operational cost without mentioning which study they are using. Swedish base cost or other user requirement daily operational cost. Keep in mind when a far away country like Indonesia or Thailand bought fighter like Gripen without other user base in region, CPFH will tend to shot up significantly cause the cost logistic issue and OEM arrangements in which SAAB Aviation doesn't have much logistic warehouse and reliable Maintenance facility in the region while *Lockheed Martin and Boeing had considerable presence *here in Singapore and Australia. The case of South Africa should be under our scrutiny when even SANDF can't get fast moving spares on time and must spend much of their fleets idly.
> 
> 
> Btw study about cpfh of F16 at US air base, even the cost will vary in degree when an Air base had higher utilities Rates their cost will tends lower compared to other bases.
> 
> 2005 US dollar prices of CPFH of F 16 block 52 is around 3,300 US dollar per hour. Adjust inflation Rates, they cost more or less around 4000-5000 US Dollar


Do the same logic can be put on Russian's KNAAPO here because vietnam operate su30mk2 too??


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Do the same logic can be put on Russian's KNAAPO here because vietnam operate su30mk2 too??



Russian is much worse actually, they solely monopolized the sales of fast moving spares parts and including battery. And unlike western OEM who tend to divisionalized the working share and compete with each other, Russian OEM as sole manufacturing unit they can shoot up the prices without warning. China and India suffer much from Russian treatment, and that's why India paid premium to getting HAL and other subsidiaries able to produce fast moving spares and too they can't sold their own Made spares abroad under the agreement. China paid a lot in the past to license producing Flanker, and they got many defect design provided by the Russian and research many parts for the China being able to produce them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fl0gger

Dirgahayu 75 TNI AL Jalasveva Jaya Mahe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Don't know why there is still Springfield model either 1861 or 1863 here in Indonesia


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> Bought more F16, and get deal to produce their fast moving spares parts


I like this. Siapa tahu we can rakit those viper here as well.


----------



## nufix

Nike said:


> Don't know why there is still Springfield model either 1861 or 1863 here in Indonesia
> 
> View attachment 668497
> View attachment 668498
> View attachment 668499



In Riau, you would easily find antique rifles among village people like this one and they pass this to their children as heirloom. Normally, their ancestors used to be soldiers/warriors in the sultanate of Siak Sri Inderapura which was quite westernized at that time.


----------



## Raduga

lol , what a reckless driving, my condolence to for the meatballs seller




__ https://www.facebook.com/Friederik.Mikkelsen/posts/3607116002642468


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Gen3115 said:


> Can we be clear first, are we talking about Gripen C/D or Gripen NG (E/F)? They're quite a leap with each other though
> 
> I don't see the point of replacing the F-16 with the Gripen especially if you're referring to the Gripen C/D which would actually be a downgrade. They are in the same class and the Gripen won't bring much difference in capabilities in the single engine segment, not too mention introducing a more foreign fighter would introduce more costs. Plus the $4700 figure from what I read is for the Gripen C/D, the numbers for the Gripen E/F (NG) aren't there yet considering its new and only a few are undergoing tests currently and its probably going to be a tad bit more costly than the Gripen C/D also considering its a major upgrade of the Gripen by giving it AESA radar as well as newer engine (F414 compared to the RM12 (F404 based) on the Gripen C/D). If you want to compare F-16V it should be with Gripen NG since both are latest developments of each airframe, Gripen C/D is more comparable to earlier F-16C/D while F-16V is comparable to Gripen NG.
> 
> And btw if you want to pair the Gripen (Gripen E/F in this case) with a twin-engine, its better to pair it with the Super Hornet. I think engine commonality is a big cost saver and both the Gripen and Super Hornet uses F414's although not interchangeable unlike some of the F100's and F110's on the F-16 and F-15 pairing. In this case Gripen + Super Hornet or F-16 + F-15 pairing is more compatible IMO. Another problem with the Gripen in my opinion is its to short-legged I think in terms of fuel and range.
> 
> Plus its no use having the Gripen if the main goal is to have different 2 sets of fighters of US and non-US. The reason I call the Gripen a Swedish F-16 is because it is literally a Swedish American jet, half of its components are American so no use there, the other European options especially the Rafale is better for this particular problem.
> 
> View attachment 668418
> 
> 
> I just don't think its worth transitioning to another single engine fighter when its not going to introduce much difference in capability despite cheaper CPFH, you also need to think about the cost of transition. The part I agree with you is the armament flexibility, the Gripen can utilize both American AIM-120's, AIM-9's as well as European IRIS-T, Meteor, etc.
> 
> But I get your point and partly agree though, If I was building an air force from scratch the Gripen is something I would certainly be looking at first.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why keep saying that US 'fanboys' will never mention about cost, infrastructure, training when thats mostly what US fanboys like Chestnut keep talking about, I mean they probably talk about that more compared to network centric capabilities and engine commonality (which is also considered as infrastructure in this case). Its not that hard to realize either that a jet like the F-16V and F-15 or even the F-35, the jet that is literally meant to replace the F-16 among its operators in the future would probably be more easier on on the introduction cost, infrastructure and training part since both our personnel and pilots would be more familiar with it and already have some experience with them.
> 
> And are you sure the AU actually gets to decide what they want to do? I mean if thats the case, I'm all for it. But thats not really what I've been seeing and been told at least hehe



The picture that you shared really hit the nail on the head. It totally destroys my argument about having Gripen as the non-U.S. set of fighter. 

I could probably still argue with your other points, but that one particular picture is enough for me to say big, big NO to Gripen. It's definitely a no go. 

Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## ¿Por qué?

This is how the USAF calculated their F-16 CPFH back in 2009.

This is the aftermath of the photo op incident when the Air Force One (VC-25A) flew low near the statue of Liberty, escorted by two birds, F-16C and F-16D, which causing some people ran out of buildings and panicked in the streets thinking that this is terrorist attack.

To cut the story short, the government had to answer many questions and providing the cost calculation for the 3 aircrafts involved.






You can see all the components involved (DLR and fuel are the biggest).

As you can see, the CPFH is $7928 and $7726 for each of F-16. This is back in 2009.

Also found interesting stuff from the USAF Captain thesis in 2005 about this CPFH topic. He conducted a study on the bunch of F-16C and F-16D. He found that the increase rate of CPFH every year is about 16.6%.

So if last year CPFH was $8000, then this year it's expected to increase to $9328.

Not sure how this annual increase rate compare with other fighters.

link : https://apps.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a436138.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

¿Por qué? said:


> The picture that you shared really hit the nail on the head. It totally destroys my argument about having Gripen as the non-U.S. set of fighter


But to me those avionics/radar & EW suites really tempting to be put in our future KFX/IFX. At least it is proven design that works compare to the one Sokor has right?


----------



## JCMan

Chestnut said:


> Operating cost of a Su-30 is roughly around $35,000. For a Mig-29 it's around $20,000. That's for Myanmar, a country with a larger base of Russian equipment than we do. It would be larger for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar confirm Russian military aircraft order - Sukhoi Su-30. | FocusCore Myanmar
> 
> 
> company incorporation services, ongoing corporate secretarial services, payroll & bookkeeping services
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myanmarcs.focuscoregroup.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An F-15EX's operating costs is estimated to be around $29,000, but is projected to decrease to $25,000 as production lines increase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-15EX is a boon to Boeing, but it might not break the international fighter market
> 
> 
> Is the F-15EX ready for the competitive international field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.defensenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For an F/A-18 Super Hornet, the operating costs is around $11,000 by a DoD estimate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Sloppy Accounting Is Destroying the US Fighter Inventory
> 
> 
> The DoD's cost per flight hour of military aircraft misses the mark. FighterSweep's financial expert Brett Odom gives the real cost breakdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sofrep.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For an F-16, it costs around $8,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hourly Cost Of Operating The U.S. Military's Fighter Fleet [Infographic]
> 
> 
> Modern military fighter aircraft are extremely expensive to procure with the unit cost for a single F-35A coming to $98 million, according to Lockheed Martin. That program has already gone down as the most expensive weapons system in history and it's set to cost $1.509 trillion through to 2070...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Gripen C/D costs around $4,700 in 2012. Adjusting to current inflation it is $5,300. Keep in mind this is the C/D. But as @Gen3115 has said, we currently don't know how much the E/F would cost. But a new aircraft with few operators it would likely be more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gripen operational cost lowest of all western fighters: Jane’s | StratPost
> 
> 
> The study conducted by IHS Jane's Aerospace and Defense Consulting, compared the operational costs of the Gripen, Lockheed Martin F-16, Boeing F/A-18 Super Hornet, Dassault’s Rafale, Eurofighter Typhoon and the F-35 aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stratpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although yes, CPFH is difficult to determine because of a variety of factors, it still provides a basic idea of how much it would be. And from these few sources alone you can already tell the big difference of operating costs regarding US/EU aircraft compared to Russian aircraft.
> 
> So again, us "fanboys" are not making baseless assumptions as you claim. Everything we say has been said before by actual professionals. The only fanboy here is you.



It's good that a professional turned fanboy (due to obvious bias) like you actually use data to back up your arguments, for once. But I found it curious that you left out the CPFH of Rafale (estimated at around USD 16,500) and Typhoon (estimated at around USD 8,200 - 18,000), which were significantly lower than that of F-15 and also no mention about the CPFH of F-35 (estimated at around USD 31,000 up to a whopping 36,000). It's also convenient to left out estimates made by Australia regarding their Superbugs fleet about their CPFH of around USD 24,400. Not surprisingly, also no mention about when those numbers were ESTIMATED and who made the calculations, since the numbers calculated by Myanmar (about Russian made Su-30s) was certainly as valid as numbers calculated by the US (about the Hornets manufactured by.. themselves), right? 

But then again, surely nobody cares about those numbers as long as they have commonality, interoperability, and the almighty network centric capability as the one ring to rule them all argument.

Lastly, try to bring numbers and data more often without first being scrutinized, would you? People will get bored eventually by conjectures such as "western planes are known to be wholly superior" or "upgrades to Russian planes were known to be not transparent, according to certain sources" or "my buddy, a brass in certain branch of military told me such and such". Why? Since "news" from hearsay and own bias will not get you anywhere, my guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

JCMan said:


> It's good that a professional turned fanboy (due to obvious bias) like you actually use data to back up your arguments, for once. But I found it curious that you left out the CPFH of Rafale (estimated at around USD 16,500) and Typhoon (estimated at around USD 8,200 - 18,000), which were significantly lower than that of F-15 and also no mention about the CPFH of F-35 (estimated at around USD 31,000 up to a whopping 36,000). It's also convenient to left out estimates made by Australia regarding their Superbugs fleet about their CPFH of around USD 24,400. Not surprisingly, also no mention about when those numbers were ESTIMATED and who made the calculations, since the numbers calculated by Myanmar (about Russian made Su-30s) was certainly as valid as numbers calculated by the US (about the Hornets manufactured by.. themselves), right?


Then share your sources, you keep saying everyone else doesn't share sources but you yourself is the one that resorts to ad hominems and name calling when you're replying to others. And I did mention the CPFH would vary by country for a plethora of reasons, you're the one who is willingly excluding that since you're so obsessed with getting a "gotcha!" moment. It's already written on this article that I shared as well.






Gripen operational cost lowest of all western fighters: Jane’s | StratPost


The study conducted by IHS Jane's Aerospace and Defense Consulting, compared the operational costs of the Gripen, Lockheed Martin F-16, Boeing F/A-18 Super Hornet, Dassault’s Rafale, Eurofighter Typhoon and the F-35 aircraft.




stratpost.com





And the whole point of my argument was saying that US/EU jets are more cost-effective to operate than Russian ones, which apart from the F-35 is true. So I don't see what you're trying to get at here.




Chestnut said:


> *And from these few sources alone you can already tell the big difference of operating costs regarding US/EU aircraft compared to Russian aircraft.*


Again, at this point it's very obvious you're letting your emotions over a hobby get the better of you. That's just pure fanboyism. Imagine being the pot that called the kettle back.



JCMan said:


> But then again, surely nobody cares about those numbers as long as they have commonality, interoperability, and the almighty network centric capability as the one ring to rule them all argument.


What ever you say my guy.



JCMan said:


> Lastly, try to bring numbers and data more often without first being scrutinized, would you? People will get bored eventually by conjectures such as "western planes are known to be wholly superior" or "upgrades to Russian planes were known to be not transparent, according to certain sources" or "my buddy, a brass in certain branch of military told me such and such". Why? Since "news" from hearsay and own bias will not get you anywhere, my guy.


Literally scroll up. The past several replies to your post has been people calling you out and debunking your argument just as I have. Me and others have already have proven our sources credible to other posters on this thread, and just because you don't know them doesn't make them invalid. Literally the only person going absolutely nowhere here is you, fanboy.


----------



## Chestnut

¿Por qué? said:


> Not sure how this annual increase rate compare with other fighters.


Comparing CPFH between jets and countries is very difficult. Everyone makes different assumptions in their accounting and includes/excludes different items. Not to mention things such as economy-of-scale, how far/accessible are you to an MRO facility, how often your aircraft fly, etc. also plays a part in a fleet's operating cost.

At the end of the day the only thing you can do is go for what the average is, and draw up your own conclusion based on things that are known about the current operator (parts availability, maintenance doctrine, aftersales service in country, etc.).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Gundala said:


> But to me those avionics/radar & EW suites really tempting to be put in our future KFX/IFX. At least it is proven design that works compare to the one Sokor has right?



Our KFX/IFX won't have AESA radar? Really?

Btw, is it normal practice to ask an aircraft manufacturer to upgrade the aircraft that's produced by different manufacturer?

If so, considering their good track record in flexibility, can we ask SAAB to upgrade all of our fighter fleet (at least F-16s) with their brand new AESA. Also for the upcoming European jets fleet?


----------



## Nike

¿Por qué? said:


> Our KFX/IFX won't have AESA radar? Really?
> 
> Btw, is it normal practice to ask an aircraft manufacturer to upgrade the aircraft that's produced by different manufacturer?
> 
> If so, considering their good track record in flexibility, can we ask SAAB to upgrade all of our fighter fleet (at least F-16s) with their brand new AESA. Also the upcoming European jets fleet?



Instead of SAAB, BAE system had license to upgrading and do major overhaul for F16 and among other task.


----------



## Nike

*PAL Laksanakan First Steel Cutting Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit Kedua TNI AL*

10 September 2020



Sremoni first steel cutting Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit Kedua PT PAL (photos : PAL)
Bertepatan dengan Hari Jadi TNI AL Ke – 75 tahun TNI AL, PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) melaksanakan Seremoni First Steel Cutting (FSC) Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit (BRS) Kedua pesanan TNI AL di Bengkel Fabrikasi Divisi Kapal Niaga PT PAL Indonesia (Persero). Hadir dalam acara tersebut Asisten Komunikasi dan Elektronika (Askomlek) KASAL Laksamana Muda TNI Atok Dushanto, Pangkoarmada II Laksamana Muda TNI Heru Kuswanto, Jajaran Pejabat TNI AL, serta Jajaran Direksi PT PAL Indonesia (Persero). Seremoni tersebut menerapkan protokol kesehatan Covid-19 dan dihadiri tidak lebih 30 tamu undangan.
Dalam sambutannya Askomlek KASAL Laksamana Muda TNI Atok Dushanto menyatakan pembangunan Kapal BRS Kedua ini merupakan realisasi Rencana Strategis TNI AL menuju Minimum Essential Force (MEF) serta bentuk komitmen TNI AL untuk mendukung kebijakan pemerintah dalam upaya pemberdayaan potensi nasional. Lebih lanjut Askomlek KASAL dalam sambutannya menaruh harapan kepada PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) agar membangun kapal BRS secara tepat mutu dan tepat guna yang nantinya akan digunakan untuk mendukung tugas-tugas TNI AL, tidak hanya penegakan kedaulatan namun juga membantu pelaksanaan tugas-tugas kemanusiaan, antara lain bencana alam dan sebagainya.



Sementara itu dalam sambutannya Direktur Rekayasa Umum, Pemeliharaan dan Perbaikan PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Sutrisno mewakili Direktur Utama PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) menyatakan terimakasih atas kepercayaan yang diberikan oleh TNI AL dalam proyek pembangunan Kapal BRS Kedua tersebut. Proses pembangunan Kapal BRS Kedua tersebut saat ini telah mencapai 8,6%. Tahapan-tahapan penting seperti keel laying direncanakan dilaksanakan pada Desember 2020, launching Desember 2021, dan delivery pada November 2022. Pada sambutan tersebut Direktur Rekayasa Umum, Pemeliharaan dan Perbaikan PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) tak lupa mengucapkan Dirgahayu kepada TNI AL yang jatuh bertepatan dengan pelaksanaan Seremoni FSC.
Kapal BRS tidak hanya berfungsi dalam mendukung Operasi Militer Perang (OMP) namun juga Operasi Militer Selain Perang (OMSP). Kapal tersebut akan dilengkapi peralatan kesehatan setingkat rumah sakit seperti poli klinik, UGD, fasilitas operasi, fasilitas rawat inap, serta fasilitas kesehatan lainnya. Selain itu Kapal BRS Kedua tersebut juga dapat melaksanakan operasi search and rescue, bantuan kemanusiaan dan bencana alam nasional maupun internasional, evakuasi massal, hingga pelaksanaan misi naval diplomacy.
Kapal BRS memiliki panjang 124 meter, lebar 21,8 meter, berat 7300 ton, kecepatan maksimum 18 knot, endurance selama 30 hari, serta memiliki kapasitas akomodasi personel sebanyak 643 orang. kapal tersebut mampu untuk menampung 2 unit helikopter di dek dan 2 unit ambulance boat. Kapal BRS sangat sangat dibutuhkan dan sesuai dengan karakteristik dan wawasan maritim Indonesia. Indonesia sebagai negara kepulauan negara yang terletak dalam kawasan ring of fire memiliki kerentanan bencana alam seperti gunung meletus, gempa bumi yang dapat diikuti oleh bencana sekunder seperti tsunami dan lainnya. Dengan situasi tersebut, Kapal BRS bersifat sebagai Rumah Sakit mobile dan dapat digerakkan kapan saja ke wilayah terdampak bencana untuk melaksanakan kegiatan tanggap darurat bencana.
(PAL)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Nike said:


> Instead of SAAB, BAE system had license to upgrading and do major overhaul for F16 and among other task.



Then why didn't we go with BAE AESA radar, instead settled with AN/APG-68 upgrade?


----------



## umigami

¿Por qué? said:


> Then why didn't we go with BAE AESA radar, instead settled with AN/APG-68 upgrade?


Maybe because air force using USAF as model and use their operation syllabus. So it's better to use the same radar as theirs.

And if we are going towards Viper as our future fleet. It's better to stick with lockheed as our supplier.

And I don't remember any F16 using BAE AESA radar right now.


----------



## Chestnut

¿Por qué? said:


> I knew it.
> 
> I've been observing this "Nike" guy. He's full of bullsh*t







__





BAE Systems to Provide Flight Controls for Next-generation F-16s in UAE


BAE Systems will provide its Digital Flight Control Computer to Lockheed Martin for F-16s in the United Arab Emirates




www.baesystems.com





BAE is licensed to conduct upgrades on the F-16 fleet, but it does not mean they can simply add whatever they make onto an F-16 let alone offer them to customers. As the F-16's IP rights was bought from General Dynamics by Lockheed Martin, anyone that is licensed to perform work on it is still subject to restrictions from Lockheed Martin.

Also, please refrain from using ad hominems and insults, we don't need another JCMan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

¿Por qué? said:


> I knew it.
> 
> I've been observing this "Nike" guy. He's full of bullsh*t


Wow wow... chill bro..
she never said anything about AESA radar


Nike said:


> Instead of SAAB, BAE system had license to upgrading and do major overhaul for F16 and among other task.


And Why The H**l you mentioning Saab to handle F16 upgrade?
Falcon is alien to them.
Of course Nike will choose BAE instead of SAAB, they upgrade korean falcon.
And no brainer, of course you can't just put Saab's gripen radar into falcon.
Their cooling method is different, their space availability is different, their weight is different. Do falcon's MMC6000A mission computer can even process data from Saab radar ?


----------



## Gundala

¿Por qué? said:


> Our KFX/IFX won't have AESA radar? Really?


erghhh no, I mean we use their latest AESA radar and EW suites, afaik their radar isnt related to ITAR (International Traffic in Arms Regulation) so we can worry less about US embargo. Having the same manufacture/source for avionics/radar/EW imo would make it easier to integrate and maximize its individual function in certain way. It also can work with our future data link-16.

If somehow the KFX go thru we might as well get it from somewhere else and ask for ToT/offset rather using the Sokor one and gain nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

How about get dutch ship again as second frigate ?
*Belanda Jual Dua Frigat Karel Doorman Class, Kapal Perang ‘Bekas’ Berkualitas!*

but if we want to take it, I'm pretty sure they'll push us to resume martadinata class program.

any news about Iver?
Kalau tim Babcock baru datang setelah pandemi selesai, kapan mulainya?


----------



## Gundala

Geezzzz guys, take some chill pills please....

And whats up with the CPFH lengthy and panas discussion is all about. CPFH its only one of many variables in counting Life Cycle Cost. Not to mention we must value the price of acquiring the fighter as well so its not easy task to do. The more advance the fighter is, the more moving part it has, the more cost we have to pay to maintain. The question is not the CPFH only, but rather is the total CPFH and total asset ability worth the price? If the F-15 engine and Sukhoi engine are the same made for example; but Sukhoi one has TVC and F-15 is not then automatically Sukhoi CPFH will be higher period. Thats include the AESA radar systems that can move certain degree into some directions compare to static AESA and much higher compare to PESA. So arguing about CPFH without taking account on the full system made, capabilities, engine power stat/TVC,etc is pointless for god shake.

Sukhoi with all their downside as hangar queen still doing an important role in AU TS (tempur strategis) and irreplaceable in range and weapon carry domestically. Not to mention we can do almost anything we want with it and thats in some particular case is priceless. High CPFH?? We can suck it up while waiting or planning for better option to come by, No need to argue endlessly.

Do we need another SKA of Sukhoi with current geoplitic? No, because all of the region eyes are staring at the north and those extra SKA of Sukhoi supouse to cover certain part the South, one of the reason I say we better stick with F-16 for now. Not because I hate Sukhoi just because the threat concentration is shifted and I think we can fill the original Kupang base with F-16 (as planned before to cover/balance the south) and put some Viper with CFT in Iswahjudi as stop gap (from having another Heavy Weight SKA) for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

umigami said:


> Kalau tim Babcock baru datang setelah pandemi selesai, kapan mulainya?


Ga kekejar waktunya, baru bisa dimasukin 2021 budget allocation planning so plenty of time. One thing that strike me is the announcement of Bremen usage extention. The timing is just umm coincidental, too perfect to batalin rencana pembelian yg dah disusun by certain party group....but its prolly nothing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JCMan

Chestnut said:


> Then share your sources, you keep saying everyone else doesn't share sources but you yourself is the one that resorts to ad hominems and name calling when you're replying to others. And I did mention the CPFH would vary by country for a plethora of reasons, you're the one who is willingly excluding that since you're so obsessed with getting a "gotcha!" moment. It's already written on this article that I shared as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gripen operational cost lowest of all western fighters: Jane’s | StratPost
> 
> 
> The study conducted by IHS Jane's Aerospace and Defense Consulting, compared the operational costs of the Gripen, Lockheed Martin F-16, Boeing F/A-18 Super Hornet, Dassault’s Rafale, Eurofighter Typhoon and the F-35 aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stratpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole point of my argument was saying that US/EU jets are more cost-effective to operate than Russian ones, which apart from the F-35 is true. So I don't see what you're trying to get at here.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, at this point it's very obvious you're letting your emotions over a hobby get the better of you. That's just pure fanboyism. Imagine being the pot that called the kettle back.
> 
> 
> What ever you say my guy.
> 
> 
> Literally scroll up. The past several replies to your post has been people calling you out and debunking your argument just as I have. Me and others have already have proven our sources credible to other posters on this thread, and just because you don't know them doesn't make them invalid. Literally the only person going absolutely nowhere here is you, fanboy.




The problem for you my guy, what am I a fanboy of? Am I a Russophile because I stand for keeping our Flankers and buying more? Am I a Koreaboo because support the continuation of the KFX program? Or am I a Turkophile because I wanted for the Pussenkav to buy the Pindad-Turkey joint venture MMWT Harimau tanks? On the other hand, you my guy are clearly a Yankophile through and through, even a casual observer can see right through you from the first day you started commenting on this forum.

Who called me out? You and your homeboys? Sorry to break your heart, but responding to each one of your bromance pals doesn't really motivate me much, because firstly, they only regurgitated your viewpoints, and secondly I neither have the time nor the enthusiasm for repeating my points to each and every one of your homeys.

Contrary to popular belief, I don't hate you personally per se. Heck I even understood that marketing people like you needed to make a living, right? And we all know in order to sell stuff, marketing people needed to create a buzz. But what I don't like is the way you always tried to divert programs that our military or industry have invested a lot of time, effort, and most of all money just so that they should buy products or systems that you endorse or approve, or what you personally whimsically think are good for our country (partly due to fanboyish bias perhaps, or just plain old financial motivations), just on account because you said so.

You'd prefer we turn all of those investments into nothing just on account of what you think should happen in your head, WITHOUT any valid data, comparison, or factually provable information. I stand for consistency in the decisions that we made, waited for, put effort on, and payed for. If something went wrong, then let's fix those mistakes and improve things. Not just abandon ship, let those cost sunk into nothing, and just steer into short term programs that just suits some foreign defense companies' needs. I'd prefer for us to pay for our mistakes (if they were mistakes after all) rather than take shortcuts because our country is ruined by taking too many shortcuts, if you fail to see that already.

You're a hardened veteran in this field, right? Surely you can come up with solutions to improve ongoing programs rather than always offering short term solutions (which involved buying things from foreign defense companies almost all of the time) and steering those programs into potential source of income for people you used to (or still) represent.

All I hear from you are highly biased and prejudiced things that you think are right in your mind, what you heard from some high ranking official somewhere that you supposed to know, what you copy pasted from media that supported your viewpoints, yada yada yada I'm a big shot experienced defense contractor representative who knows some big brass somewhere so you better listen, because I'm always right!

Sorry guy, your tone made people think that you're taking them for a ride, always trying to steer and spin things to your benefits, rather than sounding like a genuine professional giving advice in the best interest of the Republic of Indonesia, something that someone with your experience and connections should easily be able to do.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> Hey fucker just get a tonnes of salt and take a heart attack, you will do the world a favour.



masukin ignore aja. Itu anak geblek banget emang, maling teriak maling dia


----------



## trishna_amṛta

umigami said:


> any news about Iver?
> Kalau tim Babcock baru datang setelah pandemi selesai, kapan mulainya?



yach kapan3x lach. ini wabah sampai tahun depan (Q2 2021) jangan banyak berharap apapun tahun ini

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JCMan

Chestnut said:


> Then share your sources, you keep saying everyone else doesn't share sources but you yourself is the one that resorts to ad hominems and name calling when you're replying to others. And I did mention the CPFH would vary by country for a plethora of reasons, you're the one who is willingly excluding that since you're so obsessed with getting a "gotcha!" moment. It's already written on this article that I shared as well.



The onus is on you to prove that indeed some fighters in our inventory were indeed "hangar queens" all the while you admitted that calculating the CPFH of fighters is difficult and may vary by country for a plethora of reasons. How can we say that fighter A is expensive to maintain and are hangar queens if we don't even know it's exact maintenance costs, unless the Air Force gave that data to us?

You insisted that our Flankers were only used during parades and major exercises, but another poster here have proven that it was not the case, and I would also argue that even in Russia they only use their Flankers during important military maneuvers while for regular training and drills their Flanker pilots used the Yak-130 instead. It made perfect sense that the more maintenance heavy fighters used more sparingly by an Air Force than the less maintenance heavy ones, I reckon even the USAF's F-16s would have more flight hours than their F-15s or F-22s, for example.


----------



## san.geuk

our adversary at north using flanker as their fleet, they have exploited their pros and cons on flanker, and now some of us want to defend our homeland with a tools (flankers) that have gone exploited by our enemy,...? they have it more than us they are more advanced than us, it's like we are fighting in their own games, big no

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## san.geuk

trishna_amṛta said:


> yach kapan3x lach. ini wabah sampai tahun depan (Q2 2021) jangan banyak berharap apapun tahun ini



why not just meet online,virtual visit and share the data online? sound ridiculous but something have to do


----------



## Gen3115

san.geuk said:


> why not just meet online,virtual visit and share the data online? sound ridiculous but something have to do



The people from Babcock and OMT need to come here to asses our facilities first

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

¿Por qué? said:


> I knew it.
> 
> I've been observing this "Nike" guy. He's full of bullsh*t



Gak gini juga kali pak


----------



## san.geuk

Gen3115 said:


> The people from Babcock and OMT need to come here to asses our facilities first



they can do virtual visit like live online tour facilities for example, share their data in private channel,doing QnA online, it's hard but they should try it, they all not a newbie in shipbuilding industry, something need to be done


----------



## Gen3115

san.geuk said:


> they can do virtual visit like live online tour facilities for example, share their data in private channel,doing QnA online, it's hard but they should try it, they all not a newbie in shipbuilding industry, something need to be done



Easier said than done, they would need to be hands on, assessing a facility through an online tour isn't exactly that and it isn't transparent enough


----------



## umigami

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2974987365942920&id=181276675314017


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> How about get dutch ship again as second frigate ?
> *Belanda Jual Dua Frigat Karel Doorman Class, Kapal Perang ‘Bekas’ Berkualitas!*
> 
> but if we want to take it, I'm pretty sure they'll push us to resume martadinata class program.
> 
> any news about Iver?
> Kalau tim Babcock baru datang setelah pandemi selesai, kapan mulainya?


Getting these 2 frigates from Netherlands then expect them lobbying us to sign contract for PKR 3&4 earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

__ https://www.facebook.com/181276675314017/posts/2974789035962753





I'm more hoping for SAMPT or scorpene, nothing else

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> How about get dutch ship again as second frigate ?
> *Belanda Jual Dua Frigat Karel Doorman Class, Kapal Perang ‘Bekas’ Berkualitas!*
> 
> any news about Iver?
> Kalau tim Babcock baru datang setelah pandemi selesai, kapan mulainya?


Ya pemotongan baja pertama planning 2021 awal, tapi kondisi dimana kita di "lockdown" sama luar mau gimana kontraktor pertahanan dari DoD aja gabisa dateng kesini

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Ya pemotongan baja pertama planning 2021 awal, tapi kondisi dimana kita di "lockdown" sama luar mau gimana kontraktor pertahanan dari DoD aja gabisa dateng kesini





Kansel said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/181276675314017/posts/2974789035962753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more hoping for SAMPT or scorpene, nothing else


Kudos to French representatives that have enough "nyali" to come here.


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Ya pemotongan baja pertama planning 2021 awal, tapi kondisi dimana kita di "lockdown" sama luar mau gimana kontraktor pertahanan dari DoD aja gabisa dateng kesini


Paling enggak publish desain awal gitu kek. Biar ada dengungnya.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

san.geuk said:


> why not just meet online,virtual visit and share the data online? sound ridiculous but something have to do



There are many things that require "hands on" approach. That something you can't do by online let alone with +62 IT infrastructure.



umigami said:


> Mau Iver cepat jalan, penyebaran Covid harus ditekan, terutama di Surabaya.
> Tapi yo kalo uwong uwonge ndableg koyok ngene yo angel...



wong2x ndek suroboyo kene akeh seng ga percoyo lek COVID-19 iku nyata. Yoch ga isok nyalah no masyarakat juga, lha wong pemerintah soko pusat sampai ddaerah ae yoch ga isok kasih contoh seng apik, malah pemerintahan dewe + aparat e yoch akehseng ga tertib nerap no protokol kesehatan karna ga percoyo pisan karo COVID-19.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> Ya pemotongan baja pertama planning 2021 awal, tapi kondisi dimana kita di "lockdown" sama luar mau gimana kontraktor pertahanan dari DoD aja gabisa dateng kesini



Mereka ga bisa datang karena *insurance* nya ga mau nanggung resiko biaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## JCMan

Chestnut said:


> It's funny when he calls everyone but him a fanboy but he resorts to ad hominems, strawman arguments, baseless claims such as "Ace Flanker pilot can't transition to another jet.", and is pretty much denying multiple different sources that are contrary to his opinions by accusing them of having a sinister agenda.
> 
> Pretty ironic really.



Please revisit my post when I said that, because I'm quite sure I NEVER said that ace Flanker pilots can't transition into F-16 pilots, instead I mentioned things along the lines of: ace Flanker pilots (with thousands of flight hours) will not immediately transform into ace F-16 pilots. Why? Because after conversion training, they will become rookie F-16 pilots (with minimal flight hours inside an F-16). 

I'm sure you and everyone else understands this, so the only reason I can think of about why you kept mentioning this was because you thought that this was your "gotcha" moment, while infact you read my statements incorrectly.


----------



## J.Brody

A Code...


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joesatriyono

san.geuk said:


> our adversary at north using flanker as their fleet, they have exploited their pros and cons on flanker, and now some of us want to defend our homeland with a tools (flankers) that have gone exploited by our enemy,...? they have it more than us they are more advanced than us, it's like we are fighting in their own games, big no



well, i think you have some bit misconception here my brother. we never planned to put SU-35 to face china if we procure it, instead we planned to put them facing south, at Ska 11 facing our lovely neighbors aussie. and for northern defense i think it's almost clear that replacement for HAWK are Viper. so the argument of this flanker exploited by china should be no longer useful to counter argument of the russo guys out there, use CAATSA instead and give them turkey for example

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## san.geuk

joesatriyono said:


> well, i think you have some bit misconception here my brother. we never planned to put SU-35 to face china if we procure it, instead we planned to put them facing south, at Ska 11 facing our lovely neighbors aussie. and for northern defense i think it's almost clear that replacement for HAWK are Viper. so the argument of this flanker exploited by china should be no longer useful to counter argument of the russo guys out there, use CAATSA instead and give them turkey for example



our advasaries are the north not the south, why we put our top tier arsenal facing a neighbor who will need us to counter the north? our relation with the south getting better from time to time,

the russophile need another point of view beside the caatsa,the turkey case seems not give them clue


----------



## umigami

joesatriyono said:


> well, i think you have some bit misconception here my brother. we never planned to put SU-35 to face china if we procure it, instead we planned to put them facing south, at Ska 11 facing our lovely neighbors aussie. and for northern defense i think it's almost clear that replacement for HAWK are Viper. so the argument of this flanker exploited by china should be no longer useful to counter argument of the russo guys out there, use CAATSA instead and give them turkey for example


Are you suggesting they will keep Flanker stay in makasar if situations up north go hot?
If times come to it. Our Every aset will be used right?
why acquiring more of something that can't be used optimally (network centric, avionics capabilities, etc) ?

If the only reason left now for them to retain Flankers is just to make Ausy know their place. Just relocate all sukhoi we have now to kupang..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Thales to modernize multi-role light frigate KRI Usman-Harun of Indonesian Navy


Thales y is working alongside the Indonesian Navy to modernize its multi-role light frigate KRI Usman-Harun with open-architecture systems




navyrecognition.com





Glad standardisation is currently main focus of our Navy.


----------



## Cromwell

Some file i retrieve from NSA, back in 1996 US wasn't actually offering 9 Pakistani intended F-16 A/B Block 15 OCU but actually 28 units.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joesatriyono

san.geuk said:


> *our advasaries are the north* not the south, why we put our top tier arsenal facing a neighbor who will need us to counter the north? our relation with the south getting better from time to time,
> 
> the russophile need another point of view beside the caatsa,the turkey case seems not give them clue



for now, but in future? no one knows. remember we are "bebas aktif" so we not make alliance with anyone, tho i believe that our future are more incline towards western system rather than eastern one. and that's why rafale and EF showed up.

well, turkey is so damned, up to the point where they need PR stunt like what they did with hagia sophia to satisfy the people. and if that still don't give them clue, i think you just run in to some serious sh*t



umigami said:


> Are you suggesting they will keep Flanker stay in makasar if situations up north go hot?
> If times come to it. Our Every aset will be used right?
> why acquiring more of something that can't be used optimally (network centric, avionics capabilities, etc) ?
> 
> If the only reason left now for them to retain Flankers is just to make Ausy know their place. Just relocate all sukhoi we have now to kupang..



according to this map, Yes. why need flanker if there are at least 3 Sqn handling those airspace? 









Melihat Skema Combat Radius (Calon) Jet Tempur Baru TNI AU


Disamping kecanggihan sistem navigasi, kecepatan maksimum, dan dukungan persenjataan, faktor combat radius adalah elemen penting dalam pemilihan tipe jet tempur baru TNI AU. Dengan kondisi geografis Indonesia yang begitu luas, maka jangkauan kemampuan terbang dan combat radius begitu vital...




www.indomiliter.com





and if china goes in to super saiyan mode, we will not alone, remember this









Perkuat Sinergitas, Amerika Serikat Tawarkan Hibah Radar Canggih AN/TPS-77 untuk Indonesia dan Malaysia


Kilas balik ke tahun 2016, saat itu tersiar kabar bahwa Lockheed Martin akan menawarkan paket radar intai untuk Kohanudnas (Komando Pertahanan Udara Nasional). Bahkan, sejak tahun 2010 Radar Surveillance System Lockheed Martin Corporation telah melakukan beberapa pembicaraan dengan TNI AU...




www.indomiliter.com





ada upaya from our western friends who have same concern about china expansion in northern natuna sea, and yes all of our asset will used but definitely flankers will not in front line if the opfor are china. i don't say we need more flankers, tbh i prefer EF for this Ska 11, upgrade it at PT DI and call them karya anak bangsa, and boom you got fast jets, relatively new and moral boost. 
why not kupang? i still remember there are map which show the range of aussie F-111, and kupang are within their range, that's one of many reason why flankers put at makassar


----------



## san.geuk

joesatriyono said:


> for now, but in future? no one knows. remember we are "bebas aktif" so we not make alliance with anyone, tho i believe that our future are more incline towards western system rather than eastern one. and that's why rafale and EF showed up.
> 
> well, turkey is so damned, up to the point where they need PR stunt like what they did with hagia sophia to satisfy the people. and if that still don't give them clue, i think you just run in to some serious sh*t
> 
> 
> 
> according to this map, Yes. why need flanker if there are at least 3 Sqn handling those airspace?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melihat Skema Combat Radius (Calon) Jet Tempur Baru TNI AU
> 
> 
> Disamping kecanggihan sistem navigasi, kecepatan maksimum, dan dukungan persenjataan, faktor combat radius adalah elemen penting dalam pemilihan tipe jet tempur baru TNI AU. Dengan kondisi geografis Indonesia yang begitu luas, maka jangkauan kemampuan terbang dan combat radius begitu vital...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indomiliter.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if china goes in to super saiyan mode, we will not alone, remember this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perkuat Sinergitas, Amerika Serikat Tawarkan Hibah Radar Canggih AN/TPS-77 untuk Indonesia dan Malaysia
> 
> 
> Kilas balik ke tahun 2016, saat itu tersiar kabar bahwa Lockheed Martin akan menawarkan paket radar intai untuk Kohanudnas (Komando Pertahanan Udara Nasional). Bahkan, sejak tahun 2010 Radar Surveillance System Lockheed Martin Corporation telah melakukan beberapa pembicaraan dengan TNI AU...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indomiliter.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ada upaya from our western friends who have same concern about china expansion in northern natuna sea, and yes all of our asset will used but definitely flankers will not in front line if the opfor are china. i don't say we need more flankers, tbh i prefer EF for this Ska 11, upgrade it at PT DI and call them karya anak bangsa, and boom you got fast jets, relatively new and moral boost.
> why not kupang? i still remember there are map which show the range of aussie F-111, and kupang are within their range, that's one of many reason why flankers put at makassar



for me our bebas aktif politik are not a ideal anymore, as a nation we need to cooperate with others to survive, at this point we know our potential adversary is, we also need to commitment in maintain relationship with our partners, not doing mistake like in the past, we don't have to scares our neighbor with our gun at their frontyard, we should influence them in good way

as for typhoon it's a dilemma, we need that platform but those are not quite good without upgrades

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Menhan Prabowo Subianto (kiri) berbincang dengan Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto (kanan) sebelum mengikuti rapat kerja dengan Komisi I DPR di Kompleks Parlemen, Senayan, Jakarta, Rabu (9/9/2020). Raker itu membahas Rencana Kerja dan Anggaran Kementerian/Lembaga (RKA-K/L) Kementerian Pertahanan dan TNI tahun 2021. ANTARA FOTO/Akbar Nugroho Gumay/wsj. 




Menhan Prabowo Subianto bersiap mengikuti rapat kerja dengan Komisi I DPR di Kompleks Parlemen, Senayan, Jakarta, Rabu (9/9/2020). Raker itu membahas Rencana Kerja dan Anggaran Kementerian/Lembaga (RKA-K/L) Kementerian Pertahanan dan TNI tahun 2021. ANTARA FOTO/Akbar Nugroho Gumay/wsj. 





Menhan Prabowo Subianto (kiri) berbincang dengan Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto (kanan) sebelum mengikuti rapat kerja dengan Komisi I DPR di Kompleks Parlemen, Senayan, Jakarta, Rabu (9/9/2020). Raker itu membahas Rencana Kerja dan Anggaran Kementerian/Lembaga (RKA-K/L) Kementerian Pertahanan dan TNI tahun 2021. ANTARA FOTO/Akbar Nugroho Gumay/wsj.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

This guy is quite active when talking about proposal, budget and source of funding. He is quite an active lobbyist to boot too, so far he is quite able to


----------



## Chestnut

JCMan said:


> The problem for you my guy, what am I a fanboy of? Am I a Russophile because I stand for keeping our Flankers and buying more? Am I a Koreaboo because support the continuation of the KFX program? Or am I a Turkophile because I wanted for the Pussenkav to buy the Pindad-Turkey joint venture MMWT Harimau tanks? On the other hand, you my guy are clearly a Yankophile through and through, even a casual observer can see right through you from the first day you started commenting on this forum.


Ah yes, I am definitely a free-a-boo. Hence why I wrote an in depth post about why the AD should use the SAMP/T and the the Leopard 2 over the Patriot and Abrams, and how the Navy should stick to European missiles.

The difference between me and you is that I might make my appreciation of the US known, but I don't let my emotions guide me when it comes to a topic of serious discussion regarding that appreciation.



JCMan said:


> Who called me out? You and your homeboys? Sorry to break your heart, but responding to each one of your bromance pals doesn't really motivate me much, because firstly, they only regurgitated your viewpoints, and secondly I neither have the time nor the enthusiasm for repeating my points to each and every one of your homeys.



Ah yes, everyone that disagrees and debunked you is clearly brainwashed and wrong because JCMan can never be wrong. God forbid someone disagrees with you over anything. At this point you're just insinuating that other people can't/shouldn't draw up their own conclusions and arrive at the same point as me. And if they do that means they're wrong because obviously you're right.

If that's not narcissism I don't know what is.



JCMan said:


> Contrary to popular belief, I don't hate you personally per se. Heck I even understood that marketing people like you needed to make a living, right? And we all know in order to sell stuff, marketing people needed to create a buzz. But what I don't like is the way you always tried to divert programs that our military or industry have invested a lot of time, effort, and most of all money just so that they should buy products or systems that you endorse or approve, or what you personally whimsically think are good for our country (partly due to fanboyish bias perhaps, or just plain old financial motivations), just on account because you said so.


My guy, the first post you made was directed at me and so does the majority of your other posts. You literally told everyone how you were a silent observer but you felt the need to "correct" me over something that YOU perceive as wrong. You're literally acting like a crazy ex-Girlfriend right now lmao.

And it's cute that you're trying to do the faux sympathy act. But I'll throw yet another bone. If what you're saying is true and I am a salesman trying to generate buzz, Why would I post on a forum defense forum to do that?

I don't know if you realize how our defense procurement works, but I don't need to post here to do that. In fact I actually don't need to hear your opinion or the opinions of others really. If I REALLY wanted to sell something, I would just schedule a meeting with the head or deputy head of a branch like PUSENKAV or PUSPENERBAD and just go from there. The public's opinion is not important in a closed door procurement system. So even if what you say is true, there isn't anything you can do to stop me from swinging the perception of those in power to potentially buy the stuff I am selling. So it's still pretty funny to me that you're wasting your breath screaming at a ghost.

Don't believe me? Look at the second batch of Astros II's. How many people knew about that second batch?



JCMan said:


> You'd prefer we turn all of those investments into nothing just on account of what you think should happen in your head, WITHOUT any valid data, comparison, or factually provable information. I stand for consistency in the decisions that we made, waited for, put effort on, and payed for. If something went wrong, then let's fix those mistakes and improve things. Not just abandon ship, let those cost sunk into nothing, and just steer into short term programs that just suits some foreign defense companies' needs. I'd prefer for us to pay for our mistakes (if they were mistakes after all) rather than take shortcuts because our country is ruined by taking too many shortcuts, if you fail to see that already.



So in your words you're saying that you support corrupt dealings, inconsistent choices, and bad defense planning? And that you prefer to let those things go through for what exactly? Even if those things costs billions in taxpayer revenue not just now, but for the entire lifetime of that asset?



JCMan said:


> You're a hardened veteran in this field, right? Surely you can come up with solutions to improve ongoing programs rather than always offering short term solutions (which involved buying things from foreign defense companies almost all of the time) and steering those programs into potential source of income for people you used to (or still) represent.


I do offer solutions, you personally just don't like them for one reason or another. I'm just the hard to swallow pill.



JCMan said:


> All I hear from you are highly biased and prejudiced things that you think are right in your mind, what you heard from some high ranking official somewhere that you supposed to know, what you copy pasted from media that supported your viewpoints, yada yada yada I'm a big shot experienced defense contractor representative who knows some big brass somewhere so you better listen, because I'm always right!


Projection much?



JCMan said:


> Sorry guy, your tone made people think that you're taking them for a ride, always trying to steer and spin things to your benefits, rather than sounding like a genuine professional giving advice in the best interest of the Republic of Indonesia, something that someone with your experience and connections should easily be able to do.


Oh really? What's your credentials then? Exactly by what metric are you using to come up to that conclusion and what qualifies you to give advice on what I should or should not do? Because morality and norm is pretty useless in a technical debate.




JCMan said:


> The onus is on you to prove that indeed some fighters in our inventory were indeed "hangar queens" all the while you admitted that calculating the CPFH of fighters is difficult and may vary by country for a plethora of reasons. How can we say that fighter A is expensive to maintain and are hangar queens if we don't even know it's exact maintenance costs, unless the Air Force gave that data to us?


I did provide sources, but as usual you'd rather just deny and question them because that's who you are. You just can never admit you're wrong.



JCMan said:


> You insisted that our Flankers were only used during parades and major exercises, but another poster here have proven that it was not the case, and I would also argue that even in Russia they only use their Flankers during important military maneuvers while for regular training and drills their Flanker pilots used the Yak-130 instead. It made perfect sense that the more maintenance heavy fighters used more sparingly by an Air Force than the less maintenance heavy ones, I reckon even the USAF's F-16s would have more flight hours than their F-15s or F-22s, for example.


That other poster literally provided sources that BACK UP my claim. All those sources only displayed major exercises and PR events. So how exactly am I wrong?

Also, are you legit comparing the TNI AU's Flankers to that of the Russian VVS? Pause for a second, think about what you just said. You are comparing a customer with ZERO MRO facilities to that of the original producer. Do you realize how stupid that argument is?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chestnut

JCMan said:


> Please revisit my post when I said that, because I'm quite sure I NEVER said that ace Flanker pilots can't transition into F-16 pilots, instead I mentioned things along the lines of: ace Flanker pilots (with thousands of flight hours) will not immediately transform into ace F-16 pilots. Why? Because after conversion training, they will become rookie F-16 pilots (with minimal flight hours inside an F-16).
> 
> I'm sure you and everyone else understands this, so the only reason I can think of about why you kept mentioning this was because you thought that this was your "gotcha" moment, while infact you read my statements incorrectly.


It's not my gotcha moment, I'm pointing out the fact that you call literally everyone that disagrees with you a fanboy but you yourself make fanboyish claims such as that. If anything I'm just pointing out your own hypocrisy.

Honestly, you might not be a fanboy per se, but it's still pretty cringe to make an account just to go up against one person and saying the exact same shit over and over despite being debunked by multiple people repeatedly.


----------



## Chestnut

joesatriyono said:


> for now, but in future? no one knows. remember we are "bebas aktif" so we not make alliance with anyone, tho i believe that our future are more incline towards western system rather than eastern one. and that's why rafale and EF showed up.


I have argued this before, we have a clear and present danger now but numerous people are concerned over a notional threat 15-20 years from now.

You can only pick one to dedicate your resources towards. Both are from 2 completely polarizing spheres of influence so either choice would pretty much stick you with one against the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Kepala Badan Keamanan Laut RI (Bakamla) Laksamana Madya TNI Aan Kurnia (kiri) bersama Direktur Utama PT Pindad (Persero) Abraham Mose (kanan) berfoto bersama usai menandatangani nota kesepahaman dan kontrak pengadaan senjata di Mabes Bakamla RI, Jakarta, Rabu (9/9/2020). Bakamla RI bersama PT Pindad (Persero) menandatangani nota kesepahaman pemanfaatan sumber daya dalam rangka peningkatan keamanan laut serta penandatanganan kontrak pengadaan mitraliur 12,7 MM dan amunisi untuk kapal patroli Bakamla RI, guna pengembangan dan pembinaan industri pertahanan dalam negeri serta pemenuhan kebutuhan dalam pelaksanaan operasi keamanan dan keselamatan laut. ANTARA FOTO/Galih Pradipta/hp.


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> Glad standardisation is currently main focus of our Navy


Yea, I like this KASAL already when we decided to fully equip our latest batch of KCR-60. And now this? Kudos to them 👍 


Cromwell said:


> Some file i retrieve from NSA, back in 1996 US wasn't actually offering 9 Pakistani intended F-16 A/B Block 15 OCU but actually 28 units


Published numbers can sometime be deceiving, if only we could get our hands on it before the economic melt down....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Kalaksa BPBD Sumbar, Erman Rahman (kiri) mengecek kondisi Helikopter Chinook CH-47D, saat berada di Bandara Internasional Minangkabau (BIM), Padangpariaman, Sumatera Barat, Jumat (11/9/2020). BNPB mendatangkan helikopter Helikopter Chinook CH-47D dari Amerika Serikat (AS) dan akan berada di provinsi itu hingga sepekan ke depan untuk distribusi peralatan, APD, dan logistik bencana alam di antaranya tenda pengungsian, perahu karet, pelampung, masker, dan hazmat. ANTARA FOTO/Iggoy el Fitra/aww. 






Teknisi memeriksa kondisi Helikopter Chinook CH-47D di Bandara Internasional Minangkabau (BIM), Padangpariaman, Sumatera Barat, Jumat (11/9/2020). BNPB mendatangkan Helikopter Chinook CH-47D dari Amerika Serikat (AS) dan akan berada di provinsi itu hingga sepekan ke depan untuk distribusi peralatan, APD, dan logistik bencana alam di antaranya tenda pengungsian, perahu karet, pelampung, masker, dan hazmat. ANTARA FOTO/Iggoy el Fitra/aww.


----------



## Cromwell

Gundala said:


> Yea, I like this KASAL already when we decided to fully equip our latest batch of KCR-60. And now this? Kudos to them 👍
> 
> Published numbers can sometime be deceiving, if only we could get our hands on it before the economic melt down....


I actually wanted Navy to use Thales solutions instead of Terma for KCR though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> This guy is quite active when talking about proposal, budget and source of funding. He is quite an active lobbyist to boot too, so far he is quite able to


Aye, and consistent with his "Safari" outfit 


Nike said:


> kontrak pengadaan mitraliur 12,7 MM


"Mitraliur", geezz I havent hear this word for like ages


----------



## Gundala

Cromwell said:


> I actually wanted Navy to use Thales solutions instead of Terma for KCR though


Well at least its not FFBNW. I can understand FFBNW being applied for new platform or the one that needs tons of money for complete systems. But for KCR 60 it would be sad (at least to me) if we still using FFBNW on it.


----------



## joesatriyono

san.geuk said:


> for me our bebas aktif politik are not a ideal anymore, as a nation we need to cooperate with others to survive, at this point we know our potential adversary is, we also need to commitment in maintain relationship with our partners, not doing mistake like in the past, we don't have to scares our neighbor with our gun at their frontyard, we should influence them in good way
> 
> as for typhoon it's a dilemma, we need that platform but those are not quite good without upgrades



the bebas aktif thing are more less like pancasila, you can't mess with it, but you can re-interpret that when some urgent or emergency situation, like current situation in LCS nowadays.

about EF, my opinion are the option for this tiger replacement are only two, you want sophisticated or quick, rafale or EF. oc there still SU-35 and Eagle but those two are too "gutsy"



Chestnut said:


> I have argued this before, we have a clear and present danger now but numerous people are concerned over a notional threat 15-20 years from now.
> 
> You can only pick one to dedicate your resources toward. Both are from 2 completely polarizing spheres of influence so either choice would pretty much stick you with one against the other.



and that's other way to say it. sometime i wonder, what if one faction start to go mess with SEA nations, do we even have stockpile to survive? considering how our foreign policy keep changing.


----------



## Raduga

seems the recoil are pretty good .




__ https://www.facebook.com/lembagakeris/posts/2978066852301638

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> seems the recoil are pretty good .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/lembagakeris/posts/2978066852301638


Did they just copy the Daewoo K3?


----------



## Raduga

Chestnut said:


> Did they just copy the Daewoo K3?


looks like a straight derivative of minimi ,new version of SM3 probably .


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> This guy is quite active when talking about proposal, budget and source of funding. He is quite an active lobbyist to boot too, so far he is quite able to


We only sign LoI with The French everything can change in the process


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> We only sign LoI with The French everything can change in the process



No, what i mean he is already getting proposal for financing worth at least 20 billion US dollar from various sources including US, French, Germany, Turkey, South Korea and so on. And for notes he is already lobbying Parliament and Ministry of Finance to accept such proposal and talking about merit and demerit for such schemes. Prabowo is very active and able to lobby even the hard headed our very own _Tatcher _like Finance minister Sri Mulyani let alone easy to sway our President Joko Widodo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> No, what i mean he is already getting proposal for financing worth at least 20 billion US dollar from various sources including US, French, Germany, Turkey, South Korea and so on. And for notes he is already lobbying Parliament and Ministry of Finance to accept such proposal and talking about merit and demerit for such schemes. Prabowo is very active and able to lobby even the hard headed our very own _Tatcher _like Finance minister Sri Mulyani let alone easy to sway our President Joko Widodo.


Following his track records since 80s i'm not surprised that he can lobby hard on his behalf of his interests. At this point, we can only see the developments.


----------



## Nike

Cromwell said:


> Following his track records since 80s i'm not surprised that he can lobby hard on his behalf of his interests. At this point, we can only see the developments.



Including his efforts to dethroned Indonesian version King of Espionage and loyal Supporter of his very own Father in Law, Leonardus Benny Moerdany. Still many people is still being wary of him, as i mentioned before he is a Patriot, but a very troublesome Patriot with complex background. I am much very prefer character like Poernomo Yusgiantoro who had more simpler and humble background and had less ambition but doing his best to do his assigned jobs.


----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> Including his efforts to dethroned Indonesian version King of Espionage and loyal Supporter of his very own Father in Law, Leonardus Benny Moerdany. Still many people is still being wary of him, as i mentioned before he is a Patriot, but a very troublesome Patriot with complex background. I am much very prefer character like Poernomo Yusgiantoro who had more simpler and humble background and had less ambition but doing his best to do his assigned jobs.


Poernomo Yusgiantoro layed foundation on MEF, MEF is his creation. Backthen i wished we retained him in the office, much works would've accomplished had we ratained him

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Super Hornet and Growler Engine Contract Creates Opportunities for Australian Industry*

12 September 2020




GE F414 engine (photo : AuManufacturing)

An innovative local Australian business has increased its share of complex maintenance work on the engines that power the RAAF’s F/A-18F Super Hornet and EA-18G Growler aircraft.
TAE Aerospace is an Australian local industry partner of General Electric International Incorporated (GEII), and has increased its proportion of deeper maintenance work on F414 engines from 25 per cent to 85 per cent in just five years.
Minister for Defence, Senator the Hon Linda Reynolds CSC said the increase demonstrates the opportunities available for Australian businesses to be involved in delivering critical Defence capabilities.
“This is a significant increase in Australian content in only five years and is yet another demonstration of the capabilities that exist in Australia,” Minister Reynolds said.
“The Morrison Government is continually working with Australian defence industry partners to identify more opportunities like this.
“TAE is 100 per cent Australian owned, with about 220 employees at several sites across Australia, and holds additional contracts to maintain the engines for M1 Abram tanks and F-35A Lightning II aircraft.”
TAE’s involvement has led to innovation in the maintenance of the F414 engines by developing repairs for components which would previously have been thrown away when they failed.
Minister for Defence Industry, Melissa Price said TAE’s approach has not only reduced costs, it has also improved engine availability for the Air Force.
“This is the first time Australian industry has supported the US Navy engine fleet,” Minister Price said.
“The locally developed solutions have been so successful that GEII is now working with TAE to export these unique, Australian developed repairs to support the US Navy’s F414 engine fleet.
“These works, alongside the ingenuity displayed by TAE, demonstrate how much Australian industry has to offer, to both the ADF and our international allies.
“The Morrison Government commends GEII and TAE for continually looking for opportunities to improve our sovereign capabilities and expand the use of Australian industry in supporting our aircraft.”
(Aus DoD)

We can adopt their solution for our IFX engine fleets, in near future. It just the solution for maintenance of components and parts from US sourced units is far easier and our can contribute much if we are innovative enough to do so

That's why, i think it is the proper time Indonesia get a step ahead by procuring Osprey and built Maintenance, repair and fast moving components production facility for Tiltrotor Aircraft.


----------



## ¿Por qué?

The more I'm thinking about it, the more I'm not convinced that the U.S. will hit us with economic embargo for CAATSA violation.

Hitting us hard with economic embargo will only mean one thing, kicking us out of the U.S. orbit and pushing us more towards China's. This would create even stronger argument for the supposed to be a new informal bloc called The Golden Ring (China, Iran, Russia, Turkey, etc).

China & co. will have no major problem helping Indonesia's economy under embargo. China themselves have been in bilateral talks with Iran to invest about $400 billion in many various sectors (they will get cheap oil/gas supply for 25 years in return). That's small amount compare to their total foreign reserves of around $3300 billion

Indonesia under huge China influence will also destabilize the region and puts the likes of Australia, and to lesser extend Singapore and India, in jeopardy. Indonesian straits under China ISR will bring major setback to their security and economy.

That's the huge risk that the U.S. would have to face if they decided to punish us with embargo. All of that just for preventing Indonesia from owning SU-35 fighters. It's not like we plan to buy 50 jets either. It's just 11 jets.

Technically, we can assume that the U.S. will have the same perspective as the U.S. fan boys in this forum, that the presence of SU-35 itself will not destabilize the region. The aircraft that's deemed to be really lousy and much weaker version of the original. The aircraft that's so expensive to operate and to maintain making Indonesia could barely fly them. Surely if the U.S. fan boys here are right, then there's no reason for anyone including Australia & Singapore, who both have plenty of F-35s, to worry about SU-35s, never mind just 11 jets.

So in the end, the U.S. is the one who'd be taking huge risk embargoing Indonesia, than Indonesia taking the risk buying SU-35.

Huge risk with so little in return.

I hope this is one of the cards that Indonesia have been playing to get F-35. So far there's no official confirmation that the SU-35 is off. Our ambassador for Russia at the end of last month still saying that the deal is still on.

While we're still focusing our resources to buy used jets for interim program, I think we still need to keep the Russian fleet. Just in case we failed to get the F-35, just proceed with our original plan to buy SU-35 + F-16V after this interim program being taken care of.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> *Super Hornet and Growler Engine Contract Creates Opportunities for Australian Industry*
> 
> 12 September 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GE F414 engine (photo : AuManufacturing)
> 
> An innovative local Australian business has increased its share of complex maintenance work on the engines that power the RAAF’s F/A-18F Super Hornet and EA-18G Growler aircraft.
> TAE Aerospace is an Australian local industry partner of General Electric International Incorporated (GEII), and has increased its proportion of deeper maintenance work on F414 engines from 25 per cent to 85 per cent in just five years.
> Minister for Defence, Senator the Hon Linda Reynolds CSC said the increase demonstrates the opportunities available for Australian businesses to be involved in delivering critical Defence capabilities.
> “This is a significant increase in Australian content in only five years and is yet another demonstration of the capabilities that exist in Australia,” Minister Reynolds said.
> “The Morrison Government is continually working with Australian defence industry partners to identify more opportunities like this.
> “TAE is 100 per cent Australian owned, with about 220 employees at several sites across Australia, and holds additional contracts to maintain the engines for M1 Abram tanks and F-35A Lightning II aircraft.”
> TAE’s involvement has led to innovation in the maintenance of the F414 engines by developing repairs for components which would previously have been thrown away when they failed.
> Minister for Defence Industry, Melissa Price said TAE’s approach has not only reduced costs, it has also improved engine availability for the Air Force.
> “This is the first time Australian industry has supported the US Navy engine fleet,” Minister Price said.
> “The locally developed solutions have been so successful that GEII is now working with TAE to export these unique, Australian developed repairs to support the US Navy’s F414 engine fleet.
> “These works, alongside the ingenuity displayed by TAE, demonstrate how much Australian industry has to offer, to both the ADF and our international allies.
> “The Morrison Government commends GEII and TAE for continually looking for opportunities to improve our sovereign capabilities and expand the use of Australian industry in supporting our aircraft.”
> (Aus DoD)
> 
> We can adopt their solution for our IFX engine fleets, in near future. It just the solution for maintenance of components and parts from US sourced units is far easier and our can contribute much if we are innovative enough to do so
> 
> That's why, i think it is the proper time Indonesia get a step ahead by procuring Osprey and built Maintenance, repair and fast moving components production facility for Tiltrotor Aircraft.


 Well , i'm a new guy here ... 

While i was equally eager to jump on that train we have to be realistic here . Money were always a constraint in reality


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> Well , i'm a new guy here ...
> 
> While i was equally eager to jump on that train we have to be realistic here . Money were always a constraint in reality



Because money is lacking we can't send an Aircraft we had using heavy cargoe half around the world just for MLU upgrade


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> Because money is lacking we can't send an Aircraft we had using heavy cargoe half around the world just for MLU upgrade


Well , that's harsh .... 😁
It's an old adage of chicken and eggs . I can understand that . But , come on ... Until you could persuade the old guard thing will never change until the next decade 


And it's break my heart to see our sky guardian torn to pieces like that .


----------



## Cromwell




----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> *Super Hornet and Growler Engine Contract Creates Opportunities for Australian Industry*
> 
> 12 September 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GE F414 engine (photo : AuManufacturing)
> 
> An innovative local Australian business has increased its share of complex maintenance work on the engines that power the RAAF’s F/A-18F Super Hornet and EA-18G Growler aircraft.
> TAE Aerospace is an Australian local industry partner of General Electric International Incorporated (GEII), and has increased its proportion of deeper maintenance work on F414 engines from 25 per cent to 85 per cent in just five years.
> Minister for Defence, Senator the Hon Linda Reynolds CSC said the increase demonstrates the opportunities available for Australian businesses to be involved in delivering critical Defence capabilities.
> “This is a significant increase in Australian content in only five years and is yet another demonstration of the capabilities that exist in Australia,” Minister Reynolds said.
> “The Morrison Government is continually working with Australian defence industry partners to identify more opportunities like this.
> “TAE is 100 per cent Australian owned, with about 220 employees at several sites across Australia, and holds additional contracts to maintain the engines for M1 Abram tanks and F-35A Lightning II aircraft.”
> TAE’s involvement has led to innovation in the maintenance of the F414 engines by developing repairs for components which would previously have been thrown away when they failed.
> Minister for Defence Industry, Melissa Price said TAE’s approach has not only reduced costs, it has also improved engine availability for the Air Force.
> “This is the first time Australian industry has supported the US Navy engine fleet,” Minister Price said.
> “The locally developed solutions have been so successful that GEII is now working with TAE to export these unique, Australian developed repairs to support the US Navy’s F414 engine fleet.
> “These works, alongside the ingenuity displayed by TAE, demonstrate how much Australian industry has to offer, to both the ADF and our international allies.
> “The Morrison Government commends GEII and TAE for continually looking for opportunities to improve our sovereign capabilities and expand the use of Australian industry in supporting our aircraft.”
> (Aus DoD)
> 
> We can adopt their solution for our IFX engine fleets, in near future. It just the solution for maintenance of components and parts from US sourced units is far easier and our can contribute much if we are innovative enough to do so
> 
> That's why, i think it is the proper time Indonesia get a step ahead by procuring Osprey and built Maintenance, repair and fast moving components production facility for Tiltrotor Aircraft.


I'm thinking the concept however with Pratt & Whitney instead since we have our F-16s powered with PW engines and most likely our upcoming F-16s come with PW engines version

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 669085


they didn;t mention it was a ww2 relic destroyer .....


----------



## Cromwell

Raduga said:


> they didn;t mention it was a ww2 relic destroyer .....


I don't even understand why they put up lesson from this antique, it's irrelevant in today's context and modern day warfare


----------



## Whizzack

¿Por qué? said:


> The more I'm thinking about it, the more I'm not convinced that the U.S. will hit us with economic embargo for CAATSA violation.
> 
> Hitting us hard with economic embargo will only mean one thing, kicking us out of the U.S. orbit and pushing us more towards China's. This would create even stronger argument for the supposed to be a new informal bloc called The Golden Ring (China, Iran, Russia, Turkey, etc).
> 
> China & co. will have no major problem helping Indonesia's economy under embargo. China themselves have been in bilateral talks with Iran to invest about $400 billion in many various sectors (they will get cheap oil/gas supply for 25 years in return). That's small amount compare to their total foreign reserves of around $3300 billion
> 
> Indonesia under huge China influence will also destabilize the region and puts the likes of Australia, and to lesser extend Singapore and India, in jeopardy. Indonesian straits under China ISR will bring major setback to their security and economy.
> 
> That's the huge risk that the U.S. would have to face if they decided to punish us with embargo. All of that just for preventing Indonesia from owning SU-35 fighters. It's not like we plan to buy 50 jets either. It's just 11 jets.
> 
> Technically, we can assume that the U.S. will have the same perspective as the U.S. fan boys in this forum, that the presence of SU-35 itself will not destabilize the region. The aircraft that's deemed to be really lousy and much weaker version of the original. The aircraft that's so expensive to operate and to maintain making Indonesia could barely fly them. Surely if the U.S. fan boys here are right, then there's no reason for anyone including Australia & Singapore, who both have plenty of F-35s, to worry about SU-35s, never mind just 11 jets.
> 
> So in the end, the U.S. is the one who'd be taking huge risk embargoing Indonesia, than Indonesia taking the risk buying SU-35.
> 
> Huge risk with so little in return.
> 
> I hope this is one of the cards that Indonesia have been playing to get F-35. So far there's no official confirmation that the SU-35 is off. Our ambassador for Russia at the end of last month still saying that the deal is still on.
> 
> While we're still focusing our resources to buy used jets for interim program, I think we still need to keep the Russian fleet. Just in case we failed to get the F-35, just proceed with our original plan to buy SU-35 + F-16V after this interim program being taken care of.



Good to know that a fellow poster is sharing the same sentiment... I too have been posting more or less similar opinions here for some time now... That we also have cards to play, but some posters here seems to prefer we submit entirely to the US and become a sort of another Japan or Korea... Even though our national policy has always been "Non-Aligned" and "Free and Active".


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Whizzack said:


> Good to know that a fellow poster is sharing the same sentiment... I too have been posting more or less similar opinions here for some time now... That we also have cards to play, but some posters here seems to prefer we submit entirely to the US and become a sort of another Japan or Korea... Even though our national policy has always been "Non-Aligned" and "Free and Active".


Free and active doesn't work when china is eyeing our territory. 

Aligning ourselves further with the US is just common sense at this point. 

& like chestnut said we are already in the US spheres of influences so it's just the natural course of progression.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## umigami

When trikora happened. 
We got A LOT of "red" soviet equipment and expertise even though we're non aligned country.
Why?
Because our adversary at that time was the "blue" Dutch. 

And now when the "red" is the one who make trouble, what's wrong if we "align" ourselves with the "blue(s)"??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

¿Por qué? said:


> Hitting us hard with economic embargo will only mean one thing, kicking us out of the U.S. orbit and pushing us more towards China's


China is pushing us more towards US.

US sanction and embargoes is worrying, we are not US adversaries why would they slap sanctions to us with CAATSA when we are purchasing Russian stuff why don't they just give sanctions to Russian entities and individuals that dealing with us, make me don't like relying too much to US, the moment we are became a nuisance they will give sanction on us and when its still not enough they will slap another embargoes.


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> When trikora happened.
> We got A LOT of "red" soviet equipment and expertise even though we're non aligned country.
> Why?
> Because our adversary at that time was the "blue" Dutch.
> 
> And now when the "red" is the one who make trouble, what's wrong if we "align" ourselves with the "blue(s)"??



looking at India, albeit they are more or less very close with the Russian they are fundamentally member of Non Alignment Movements but when National Survival is at stake, it is an instinct to chose a closely same minded friends with aligned goals and working together to solve the problems instead standing alone to facing the hardship on your own. That's why right now it is imperative for us to find more same minded friends (countries who acknowledge religion and freedom to chose one, had a working democracy system and more or less not repressing your own people under the banner of communism).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ravager

By the governing system alone we were allready in the blue camp . It's just US adventurism that put us on fence for a while and got exarcabated by the whole GOT and trump's attitudes that just simply push us further ... 

I don't know ... By desain it should 3 way mexican stand off with us , India and China . But , it seem our presence was so miniscule that people is barely heard our voice echoes in the distance


----------



## san.geuk

India case is a good example, they are part of nonblock movement founder, really much on Russian hardware, but they realistic and they realise their limits, and today you can see they open cooperation with US to contain China, Indonesia is less capable than India in containing China, then why some of us still stubborn with non alignment and bebas aktif policy?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> That's why, i think it is the proper time Indonesia get a step ahead by procuring Osprey and built Maintenance, repair and fast moving components production facility for Tiltrotor Aircraft.


If the Osprey purchase does go ahead, the offset would likely go towards Bell's other products. From an economy of scale viewpoint alone, having an MRO for all of Bell's commercial product would be more profitable then just the MV-22, considering only the US and Japan operate them currently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

¿Por qué? said:


> The more I'm thinking about it, the more I'm not convinced that the U.S. will hit us with economic embargo for CAATSA violation.
> 
> Hitting us hard with economic embargo will only mean one thing, kicking us out of the U.S. orbit and pushing us more towards China's. This would create even stronger argument for the supposed to be a new informal bloc called The Golden Ring (China, Iran, Russia, Turkey, etc).
> 
> China & co. will have no major problem helping Indonesia's economy under embargo. China themselves have been in bilateral talks with Iran to invest about $400 billion in many various sectors (they will get cheap oil/gas supply for 25 years in return). That's small amount compare to their total foreign reserves of around $3300 billion
> 
> Indonesia under huge China influence will also destabilize the region and puts the likes of Australia, and to lesser extend Singapore and India, in jeopardy. Indonesian straits under China ISR will bring major setback to their security and economy.
> 
> That's the huge risk that the U.S. would have to face if they decided to punish us with embargo. All of that just for preventing Indonesia from owning SU-35 fighters. It's not like we plan to buy 50 jets either. It's just 11 jets.
> 
> Technically, we can assume that the U.S. will have the same perspective as the U.S. fan boys in this forum, that the presence of SU-35 itself will not destabilize the region. The aircraft that's deemed to be really lousy and much weaker version of the original. The aircraft that's so expensive to operate and to maintain making Indonesia could barely fly them. Surely if the U.S. fan boys here are right, then there's no reason for anyone including Australia & Singapore, who both have plenty of F-35s, to worry about SU-35s, never mind just 11 jets.
> 
> So in the end, the U.S. is the one who'd be taking huge risk embargoing Indonesia, than Indonesia taking the risk buying SU-35.
> 
> Huge risk with so little in return.
> 
> I hope this is one of the cards that Indonesia have been playing to get F-35. So far there's no official confirmation that the SU-35 is off. Our ambassador for Russia at the end of last month still saying that the deal is still on.
> 
> While we're still focusing our resources to buy used jets for interim program, I think we still need to keep the Russian fleet. Just in case we failed to get the F-35, just proceed with our original plan to buy SU-35 + F-16V after this interim program being taken care of.


Welcome to Realpolitik.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> Did they just copy the Daewoo K3?


No, more like minimi


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> looking at India, albeit they are more or less very close with the Russian they are fundamentally member of Non Alignment Movements but when National Survival is at stake, it is an instinct to chose a closely same minded friends with aligned goals and working together to solve the problems instead standing alone to facing the hardship on your own. That's why right now it is imperative for us to find more same minded friends (countries who acknowledge religion and freedom to chose one, had a working democracy system and more or less not repressing your own people under the banner of communism).


Can't agree more


----------



## umigami

With bremen class out of our reach, how about we lease a ship for this interim project?

With this we can get it quick and at the same time put pressure to our government to get serious about Iver project (lease frigate only available in limited time).

One of my biggest fear when hearing about bremen class idea was our government "cari enaknya aja" mentality like they always do.
"We find out this old German ship already good enough, so about that Danish ship, we don't need it anymore. Sorry...."


----------



## Gundala

¿Por qué? said:


> The more I'm thinking about it, the more I'm not convinced that the U.S. will hit us with economic embargo for CAATSA violation.
> 
> Hitting us hard with economic embargo will only mean one thing, kicking us out of the U.S. orbit and pushing us more towards China's. This would create even stronger argument for the supposed to be a new informal bloc called The Golden Ring (China, Iran, Russia, Turkey, etc).
> 
> China & co. will have no major problem helping Indonesia's economy under embargo. China themselves have been in bilateral talks with Iran to invest about $400 billion in many various sectors (they will get cheap oil/gas supply for 25 years in return). That's small amount compare to their total foreign reserves of around $3300 billion
> 
> Indonesia under huge China influence will also destabilize the region and puts the likes of Australia, and to lesser extend Singapore and India, in jeopardy. Indonesian straits under China ISR will bring major setback to their security and economy.
> 
> That's the huge risk that the U.S. would have to face if they decided to punish us with embargo. All of that just for preventing Indonesia from owning SU-35 fighters. It's not like we plan to buy 50 jets either. It's just 11 jets.
> 
> Technically, we can assume that the U.S. will have the same perspective as the U.S. fan boys in this forum, that the presence of SU-35 itself will not destabilize the region. The aircraft that's deemed to be really lousy and much weaker version of the original. The aircraft that's so expensive to operate and to maintain making Indonesia could barely fly them. Surely if the U.S. fan boys here are right, then there's no reason for anyone including Australia & Singapore, who both have plenty of F-35s, to worry about SU-35s, never mind just 11 jets.
> 
> So in the end, the U.S. is the one who'd be taking huge risk embargoing Indonesia, than Indonesia taking the risk buying SU-35.
> 
> Huge risk with so little in return.
> 
> I hope this is one of the cards that Indonesia have been playing to get F-35. So far there's no official confirmation that the SU-35 is off. Our ambassador for Russia at the end of last month still saying that the deal is still on.
> 
> While we're still focusing our resources to buy used jets for interim program, I think we still need to keep the Russian fleet. Just in case we failed to get the F-35, just proceed with our original plan to buy SU-35 + F-16V after this interim program being taken care of.


There are some counter variables that you might have missed. China intrution to our EEZ give US advantage not to give "more" to us unless we give "more" to them. Economic wise we have alot of China investment and degraded US investment. On the other hand we have trade surpluss with US and trade deficit with China. Imagine the complexity in the diplomacy stand point by looking at those facts. (pusinggg )

I dont agree with down graded statement on SU-35 tho but wont dismiss the possibility. Same goes with US made fighters as we all know what happen to Egypt F-16 Radar & missiles. I wont go into CPFH/LCC/Maintenance for the SU-35 but having them will surely shift the regional power balance and create deterence effect regardless what others say about about China already know the fighter etc, and this my friend are the variable we need right now. If for some reason we cant get them then the push to have F-35 instead of F-16 is logical and good plan for our national interest. As for the pre-loved typhoon, well for me its a joke unless we are planning to have another ska filled with typhoon in a future. 

And I agree with you to keep our option open about the original plan to have SU-35 + F16V plan if the alternative somehow is unavaiable for us. Thats why I am very much love to pursue the F16V plan while waiting for other options to surface.


----------



## Alex898

Cromwell said:


> View attachment 669085


Now can they do that to the new and powerful saar 6


----------



## Chestnut

Alex898 said:


> Now can they do that to the new and powerful saar 6


They really can't win against the Sa'ar 5. 

The Barak 8 can just yeet a Styx missile rather easily. Also even though the Harpoon may not have the best range, compared to the Styx it's already a better missile and outclasses it in tech by several decades. Not to mention there's very little the Komar can do to defend itself against AShM's.

This diagram is severely misinformed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afiq0110

I just read about BIN's rajawali special forces...

Anyone got any info about this ?


----------



## HellFireIndo

Israeli Navy aren't as competent as their Army and Air Force, i think it's a common knowledge


----------



## Raduga

HellFireIndo said:


> Israeli Navy aren't as competent as their Army and Air Force, i think it's a common knowledge


well the battle of baltim/damietta and the 1st & 2nd battle of latakia beg to differ , they yeet the arab league soviet made missile boat fleet with their gabriel and actually manage to divert oncoming Styx missile with their ECM and chaff, in the term of modern battle with anti ship missile and electronic warfare , they seems to have more experience than our navy .


----------



## Fl0gger

afiq0110 said:


> I just read about BIN's rajawali special forces...
> 
> Anyone got any info about this ?


Tukang karung mirip CIA ops waskita clandestine ops etc


----------



## Nike




----------



## afiq0110

Fl0gger said:


> Tukang karung mirip CIA ops waskita clandestine ops etc



Thanks @Fl0gger 

Too many agency with same form of task force... It will overlapse soon... They will fight over jurisdiction rather than focusing on solving the problem asap...

Than again, another task force means a new vacant positions for some idle officers... Another procurement proposal... Another training expenses... Luckily it also means another grunts to be upgraded to higher skill level

My beloved country...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Natuna Panas! Kapal China Kembali Masuk Laut RI*


SHARE 






Foto: Laut Natuna Utara. (Dok: Koarmada I)








*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Kapal China kembali masuk perairan laut RI. Kali ini, kapal itu masuk ke wilayah Laut Natuna Utara.

Berdasarkan rilis Badan Keamanan Laut Republik Indonesia (Bakamla RI) kejadian terjadi dari Sabtu (12/9/2020) hingga hari ini Minggu (13/9/2020). Kapal Coast Guard (penjaga kapal) China dengan nomor lambung 5204 masuk Natuna sejak pukul 10.00 WIB kemarin.


*Baca:*
Prabowo Buka-bukaan Soal Pertemuan dengan Menhan China


"Kapal Coast Guard China kedapatan berkeliaran di ZEEI (Zona Ekonomi Ekslusif RI) Laut Natuna Utara, yang merupakan wilayah yurisdiksi Indonesia," tulis lembaga itu dalam keterangan pers yang diterima CNBC Indonesia.

"Meskipun sudah ditanyakan maksud keberadannya, kapal China enggan pergi dan berkeras di area tersebut."


*Baca:*
Prabowo Bertemu Menhan China, Bahas Laut China Selatan?

Kapal CCG 5204 bersikeras bahwa mereka sedang berpatroli di area nine dash line (sembilan garis putus-putus) yang merupakan wilayah teritorial Republik Rakyat China. Bakamla RI sudah menyampaikan bahwa berdasarkan UNCLOS1982 (UU laut internasional), nine dash line tidak diakui keberadaan. Kapal itu pun diusir agar segera keluar dari wilayah yurisdiksi Indonesia.

Perlu diketahui bahwa Laut Natuna Utara merupakan wilayah yurisdiksi Indonesia, di mana Indonesia memiliki hak berdaulat atas sumber daya alam di kolom air. Kapal-kapal asing dibenarkan melintas dengan syarat tidak melakukan aktivitas lain yang bertentangan dengan hukum nasional.

"Sampai saat ini, kedua kapal masih saling membayang-bayangi satu sama lain. KN Nipah 321 terus berupaya menghalau CCG 5204 keluar dari ZEEI," tulis pernyataan Bakamla lagi. "Bakamla RI sedang berkoordinasi dengan Kemenkopolhukam dan Kemenlu."









Natuna Panas! Kapal China Kembali Masuk Laut RI


Kapal China kembali masuk perairan laut RI. Hingga kini Bakamla masih coba usir kapal tersebut.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Raduga

afiq0110 said:


> Thanks @Fl0gger
> 
> *Too many agency with same form of task force... It will overlapse soon... They will fight over jurisdiction rather than focusing on solving the problem asap...*
> 
> Than again, another task force means a new vacant positions for some idle officers... Another procurement proposal... Another training expenses... Luckily it also means another grunts to be upgraded to higher skill level
> 
> My beloved country...


KPLP , DJBC , Bakamla , PSDKP , POLAIR : "first time ?"


----------



## afiq0110

Nike said:


> View attachment 669352
> View attachment 669353
> View attachment 669354
> View attachment 669355


Why were the army reluctant to receive this beasts ? (I read on PDF previous post about it)

I love this machine just by looking at it

Astros and self-motion cannon has their own battle doctrine... We also bought towed cannon anyways


----------



## san.geuk

Nike said:


> *Natuna Panas! Kapal China Kembali Masuk Laut RI*
> 
> 
> SHARE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Laut Natuna Utara. (Dok: Koarmada I)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Kapal China kembali masuk perairan laut RI. Kali ini, kapal itu masuk ke wilayah Laut Natuna Utara.
> 
> Berdasarkan rilis Badan Keamanan Laut Republik Indonesia (Bakamla RI) kejadian terjadi dari Sabtu (12/9/2020) hingga hari ini Minggu (13/9/2020). Kapal Coast Guard (penjaga kapal) China dengan nomor lambung 5204 masuk Natuna sejak pukul 10.00 WIB kemarin.
> 
> 
> *Baca:*
> Prabowo Buka-bukaan Soal Pertemuan dengan Menhan China
> 
> 
> "Kapal Coast Guard China kedapatan berkeliaran di ZEEI (Zona Ekonomi Ekslusif RI) Laut Natuna Utara, yang merupakan wilayah yurisdiksi Indonesia," tulis lembaga itu dalam keterangan pers yang diterima CNBC Indonesia.
> 
> "Meskipun sudah ditanyakan maksud keberadannya, kapal China enggan pergi dan berkeras di area tersebut."
> 
> 
> *Baca:*
> Prabowo Bertemu Menhan China, Bahas Laut China Selatan?
> 
> Kapal CCG 5204 bersikeras bahwa mereka sedang berpatroli di area nine dash line (sembilan garis putus-putus) yang merupakan wilayah teritorial Republik Rakyat China. Bakamla RI sudah menyampaikan bahwa berdasarkan UNCLOS1982 (UU laut internasional), nine dash line tidak diakui keberadaan. Kapal itu pun diusir agar segera keluar dari wilayah yurisdiksi Indonesia.
> 
> Perlu diketahui bahwa Laut Natuna Utara merupakan wilayah yurisdiksi Indonesia, di mana Indonesia memiliki hak berdaulat atas sumber daya alam di kolom air. Kapal-kapal asing dibenarkan melintas dengan syarat tidak melakukan aktivitas lain yang bertentangan dengan hukum nasional.
> 
> "Sampai saat ini, kedua kapal masih saling membayang-bayangi satu sama lain. KN Nipah 321 terus berupaya menghalau CCG 5204 keluar dari ZEEI," tulis pernyataan Bakamla lagi. "Bakamla RI sedang berkoordinasi dengan Kemenkopolhukam dan Kemenlu."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natuna Panas! Kapal China Kembali Masuk Laut RI
> 
> 
> Kapal China kembali masuk perairan laut RI. Hingga kini Bakamla masih coba usir kapal tersebut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbcindonesia.com



that's why we need to hurry big hull platform, semakin dibiarin semakin melunjak


----------



## Nike

afiq0110 said:


> Why were the army reluctant to receive this beasts ? (I read on PDF previous post about it)
> 
> I love this machine just by looking at it
> 
> Astros and self-motion cannon has their own battle doctrine... We also bought towed cannon anyways



this old AMX artillery version, carry 105 mm gun, not M109 from Belgium


----------



## Nike

san.geuk said:


> that's why we need to hurry big hull platform, semakin dibiarin semakin melunjak



they are, we need to get a hold and decided to build up arms to deter them


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> they are, we need to get a hold and decided to build up arms to deter them


Hmm , the thing/ CCG was come not long after their defense minister was coming in indonesia right ?? It was kind of big stick diplomacy they are playing try to coerce/intimidate us or simply the lack or coordination on their side political of things ?? 


regardless , On side note : this is might the right pushes for all that staled talks of things to come ASAP . When things get too hot to handle ...sometime even no more discussion or greasing were to be needed just to show our determination to spite at something . 
Some time i was lamenting on our " bawaan " physche 

😭😭


----------



## Nike

Until i write this, no one of China

Reactions: Angry Angry:
2


----------



## ¿Por qué?

It looks like the F/A-18C/D jets that the Finnish Air Force (Ilmavoimat) want to replace, all are upgraded already through their MLU program in 2012-2016. 

Wonder if we'd be interested in this. There's plenty of them, total of 62 jets (55 F/A-18C and 7 F/A-18D). 

Apart from the fact that we don't need to upgrade, as a twin-engine bird F/A-18 also has attractive CPFH of around $11000 (Chestnut data).

I suppose we're still lacking around 80 jets to reach MEF 2024 target, and maybe around 200 jets to reach ideal posture (cmiiw). 

If we intend to switch the majority of our $5.6 billion budget for SU-35 and F-16V to execute the interim program, this could be useful. Along with 50 F-16 A/B from Norway, and EF Typhoon. 

So the interim line up will be :

- 50 F-16 A/B from Norway. Free but need upgrade. 

- 60 F/A-18C/D from Finland. Need to buy but no need to upgrade

- 30-50 (?) EF Typhoon from Austria and probably Germany/Italy. 115 Tranche 1 jets are all upgraded to Block 5 (not sure about the Austrian ones). Need to buy and do some upgrade. 

link : https://ilmavoimat.fi/documents/195...orce+Fact+Sheet+-+FA-18CD+Hornet+(JAN+18).pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## san.geuk

¿Por qué? said:


> It looks like the F/A-18C/D jets that the Finnish Air Force (Ilmavoimat) want to replace, all are upgraded already through their MLU program in 2012-2016.
> 
> Wonder if we'd be interested in this. There's plenty of them, total of 62 jets (55 F/A-18C and 7 F/A-18D).
> 
> Apart from the fact that we don't need to upgrade, as a twin-engine bird F/A-18 also has attractive CPFH of around $11000 (Chestnut data).
> 
> I suppose we're still lacking around 80 jets to reach MEF 2024 target, and maybe around 200 jets to reach ideal posture (cmiiw).
> 
> If we intend to switch the majority of our $5.6 billion budget for SU-35 and F-16V to execute the interim program, this could be useful. Along with 50 F-16 A/B from Norway, and EF Typhoon.
> 
> So the interim line up will be :
> 
> - 50 F-16 A/B from Norway. Free but need upgrade.
> 
> - 60 F/A-18C/D from Finland. Need to buy but no need to upgrade
> 
> - 30-50 (?) EF Typhoon from Austria and probably Germany/Italy. 115 Tranche 1 jets are all upgraded to Block 5 (not sure about the Austrian ones). Need to buy and do some upgrade.
> 
> link : https://ilmavoimat.fi/documents/195...orce+Fact+Sheet+-+FA-18CD+Hornet+(JAN+18).pdf








Finland rules out Hornet life extension


A report by the Finnish Air Force released on 25 June has ruled out the possibility of extending the service life of the country’s fleet of Boeing F/A-18C/D Hornet...



www.google.com





their replacement still on study, but can mod do like to austria?


----------



## Being-Art

san.geuk said:


> Finland rules out Hornet life extension
> 
> 
> A report by the Finnish Air Force released on 25 June has ruled out the possibility of extending the service life of the country’s fleet of Boeing F/A-18C/D Hornet...
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> their replacement still on study, but can mod do like to austria?


Austrian sales of used Typhoons to Indo also require approval from the Consortium


----------



## Fl0gger

Personaly i am more like it if posible we can get fin hornet than austrian typoon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Ravager said:


> Hmm , the thing/ CCG was come not long after their defense minister was coming in indonesia right ?? It was kind of big stick diplomacy they are playing try to coerce/intimidate us or simply the lack or coordination on their side political of things ??


I was under the same impression as you. Not to mention their flotilla destro/frigate/supply ship passing thru malaka straight right after their meeting with Prabowo and luhut. Its either the meeting ended up badly or they are playing the sinteron game.

From reading the news I think its the first one most likely to be the case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

Gundala said:


> I was under the same impression as you. Not to mention their flotilla destro/frigate/supply ship passing thru malaka straight right after their meeting with Prabowo and luhut. Its either the meeting ended up badly or they are playing the sinteron game.
> 
> From reading the news I think its the first one most likely to be the case.



Well , whatever play that is they are cooking . Threat and intimidation would never play well for our nation physche . We would simply lashed out with more agressivity and ferociously . We were just that stubborn and borderlines idiotic in that way that even 100 years of devastating debts for armament and equipment will be taken without hesitation just to spite everyone that lashing in on us . And that worries me . Because i simply refuse to believe that CCP would not recognize such a basic mentality of our people that would hamper their future effort in south sea in such a big way.

**After all these years i still don't know how to take for our masses's blatant ignorances and laid back attitude as blessing or a curse .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

¿Por qué? said:


> It looks like the F/A-18C/D jets that the Finnish Air Force (Ilmavoimat) want to replace, all are upgraded already through their MLU program in 2012-2016.
> 
> Wonder if we'd be interested in this. There's plenty of them, total of 62 jets (55 F/A-18C and 7 F/A-18D).
> 
> Apart from the fact that we don't need to upgrade, as a twin-engine bird F/A-18 also has attractive CPFH of around $11000 (Chestnut data).
> 
> I suppose we're still lacking around 80 jets to reach MEF 2024 target, and maybe around 200 jets to reach ideal posture (cmiiw).
> 
> If we intend to switch the majority of our $5.6 billion budget for SU-35 and F-16V to execute the interim program, this could be useful. Along with 50 F-16 A/B from Norway, and EF Typhoon.
> 
> So the interim line up will be :
> 
> - 50 F-16 A/B from Norway. Free but need upgrade.
> 
> - 60 F/A-18C/D from Finland. Need to buy but no need to upgrade
> 
> - 30-50 (?) EF Typhoon from Austria and probably Germany/Italy. 115 Tranche 1 jets are all upgraded to Block 5 (not sure about the Austrian ones). Need to buy and do some upgrade.
> 
> link : https://ilmavoimat.fi/documents/1951206/2016308/Finnish+Air+Force+Fact+Sheet+-+FA-18CD+Hornet+(JAN+18).pdf/6eb2f056-12a1-4182-ae1a-3705e8a25b47/Finnish+Air+Force+Fact+Sheet+-+FA-18CD+Hornet+(JAN+18).pdf




I really don't agree introducing unfamiliar airframes especially when its for an interim solution. Interim solutions should be cheap but also quick and easy to introduce, I'm not sure about the level of familiarity between the Hornet and the existing Vipers we have despite both being US jets in the same class.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

¿Por qué? said:


> Apart from the fact that we don't need to upgrade, as a twin-engine bird F/A-18 also has attractive CPFH of around $11000 (Chestnut data).


Keep in mind that number is for the Super Hornet. It could possibly be a lot more considering the Legacy Hornets have been out of production for awhile now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Indonesian navy proposes for submarine rescue vessel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

Kansel said:


> Indonesian navy proposes for submarine rescue vessel
> View attachment 669563



Finally, If we're projected to operate 8-12 submarines, this is essential


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Speaking of submarines, any updates about our plan to build our own Midget Submarine? I believe we had this plan since SBY era. 

Could be useful for our interim needs to counter China's fleet in Natuna. Cheap, stealthy, deadly, and can be used to deploy mine as well.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Indigenous midget submarine won't be the best interim solution since we never build one of such thing, and to have combat capability such as launching torpedo and deploying mine. 

You want to buy seken submarine for interim solution.


----------



## ¿Por qué?

NEKONEKO said:


> Indigenous midget submarine won't be the best interim solution since we never build one of such thing, and to have combat capability such as launching torpedo and deploying mine.
> 
> You want to buy seken submarine for interim solution.



This old news said that private shipyard in Batam started production of midget submarine in September 2017.

==================================


*Tak Lama Lagi Indonesia Produksi Kapal Selam Mini*

Koran Sindo
Minggu, 30 Juli 2017 - 10:23 WIB






*JAKARTA* - tak lama lagi Indonesia akan memproduksi kapal selam mini. Produksi sendiri akan mulai dilakukan September mendatang.

Kapal selam ini merupakan hasil produksi galangan kapal PT Palindo Marine Shipyard Batam. Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) telah memesan satu unit untuk menambah alutsista (alat utama sistem pertahanan).

Kehadiran kapal selam mini ini tentu bukan hanya melengkapi keberadaan kapal selam yang sudah dimiliki TNI AL, termasuk KRI Nagapasa 403 atau Changbogo Class yang segera dikirim dari Korea Selatan, tapi juga memiliki posisi penting dalam strategi pertahanan.

Kapal selama mini ini dinilai cocok dengan kondisi perairan Indonesia. Pengamat militer Conny Rahakundini Bakrie mengakui nilai strategis kapal selam mini ini. Menurut dia, kondisi alur laut kepulauan Indonesia (ALKI) sebagian besar tidak bisa dilalui kapal selam besar. "Pas dengan kondisi Indonesia. Kecil dan lincah. Untuk ALKI barat dan tengah pas menggunakan kapal selam mini karena lautnya tidak terlalu dalam," ujar Conny kemarin.

Diharapkan kapal selam ini menjadi proyek serius termasuk menjadikan kapal selam mini ini memiliki kemampuan stealth. Dengan kemampuan ini, kapal selam mini tidak akan terdeteksi radar.

"Ini juga bisa menjadi pemacu untuk kita mengembangkan energi mini nuklir sebagai bahan bakar karena energi nuklir kan terbarukan," Conny dia.

Rencana ini mengemuka ke publik pada pekan ini setelah Satuan Kapal Selam (Satsel) Hiu Kencana yang bermarkas di Armada Timur Surabaya mengunggah rencana besar tersebut ke media sosial.

Selain Palindo sebagai pabrikan, perancangan kapal juga melibat Balitbang Kementerian Pertahanan, Universitas Indonesia, ITS Surabaya, dan Balai Hidrodinamika- BPPT. Desain kapal selam mini ini sudah dipamerkan pada Indo Denfence 2016. Berdasar informasi yang beredar, kapal selam yang memiliki panjang 22 meter dan lebar 3 meter ini mampu menyelam pada kedalaman 150 meter.

Kecepatan maksimal kapal selam ini mencapai 10 knot. Adapun bobot kapal selam saat menyelam yakni 127,1 ton dan memiliki endurance selama enam hari dan dapat regenerasi udara selama tiga hari. Untuk bodi, kapal selam ini akan menggunakan bahan baja HY-80 22mm. Baja ini berjenis high-tensile alloy steel yang memang biasa digunakan untuk membuat hull atau badan kapal selam.

Untuk material ini, PT Krakatau- Posco sudah diminta untuk memasoknya. Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) menyebut rencana pembangunan kapal selam mini sebagai bagian upaya memenuhi kebutuhan alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) sesuai dengan minimum essential force (MEF) tahap kedua 2015- 2019.

Kemhan menyebut ini sebagai kapal selam kelas menengah (midget submarine). Namun, kapal selam dengan bobot di bawah 500 ton masih dikategorikan kapal selam mini. "(Pembuatan) belum. Kita beberapa waktu lalu baru saja melihat galangan kapal di Batam, apakah sudah memenuhi standar internasional atau tidak.

Jadi masih menunggu. Ini baru pertama kali (pembuatan kapal selam menengah). Semua luar biasa di Batam," kata Kepala Pusat Komunikasi Publik (Kapuskompublik) Kemhan Brigjen TNI Totok Sugiarto. (*Sucipto/Tita Anga*)

link : https://nasional.sindonews.com/berita/1225303/14/tak-lama-lagi-indonesia-produksi-kapal-selam-mini


----------



## Kansel

¿Por qué? said:


> This old news said that private shipyard in Batam started production of midget submarine in September 2017.
> 
> ==================================
> 
> 
> *Tak Lama Lagi Indonesia Produksi Kapal Selam Mini*
> 
> Koran Sindo
> Minggu, 30 Juli 2017 - 10:23 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JAKARTA* - tak lama lagi Indonesia akan memproduksi kapal selam mini. Produksi sendiri akan mulai dilakukan September mendatang.
> 
> Kapal selam ini merupakan hasil produksi galangan kapal PT Palindo Marine Shipyard Batam. Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) telah memesan satu unit untuk menambah alutsista (alat utama sistem pertahanan).
> 
> Kehadiran kapal selam mini ini tentu bukan hanya melengkapi keberadaan kapal selam yang sudah dimiliki TNI AL, termasuk KRI Nagapasa 403 atau Changbogo Class yang segera dikirim dari Korea Selatan, tapi juga memiliki posisi penting dalam strategi pertahanan.
> 
> Kapal selama mini ini dinilai cocok dengan kondisi perairan Indonesia. Pengamat militer Conny Rahakundini Bakrie mengakui nilai strategis kapal selam mini ini. Menurut dia, kondisi alur laut kepulauan Indonesia (ALKI) sebagian besar tidak bisa dilalui kapal selam besar. "Pas dengan kondisi Indonesia. Kecil dan lincah. Untuk ALKI barat dan tengah pas menggunakan kapal selam mini karena lautnya tidak terlalu dalam," ujar Conny kemarin.
> 
> Diharapkan kapal selam ini menjadi proyek serius termasuk menjadikan kapal selam mini ini memiliki kemampuan stealth. Dengan kemampuan ini, kapal selam mini tidak akan terdeteksi radar.
> 
> "Ini juga bisa menjadi pemacu untuk kita mengembangkan energi mini nuklir sebagai bahan bakar karena energi nuklir kan terbarukan," Conny dia.
> 
> Rencana ini mengemuka ke publik pada pekan ini setelah Satuan Kapal Selam (Satsel) Hiu Kencana yang bermarkas di Armada Timur Surabaya mengunggah rencana besar tersebut ke media sosial.
> 
> Selain Palindo sebagai pabrikan, perancangan kapal juga melibat Balitbang Kementerian Pertahanan, Universitas Indonesia, ITS Surabaya, dan Balai Hidrodinamika- BPPT. Desain kapal selam mini ini sudah dipamerkan pada Indo Denfence 2016. Berdasar informasi yang beredar, kapal selam yang memiliki panjang 22 meter dan lebar 3 meter ini mampu menyelam pada kedalaman 150 meter.
> 
> Kecepatan maksimal kapal selam ini mencapai 10 knot. Adapun bobot kapal selam saat menyelam yakni 127,1 ton dan memiliki endurance selama enam hari dan dapat regenerasi udara selama tiga hari. Untuk bodi, kapal selam ini akan menggunakan bahan baja HY-80 22mm. Baja ini berjenis high-tensile alloy steel yang memang biasa digunakan untuk membuat hull atau badan kapal selam.
> 
> Untuk material ini, PT Krakatau- Posco sudah diminta untuk memasoknya. Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) menyebut rencana pembangunan kapal selam mini sebagai bagian upaya memenuhi kebutuhan alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) sesuai dengan minimum essential force (MEF) tahap kedua 2015- 2019.
> 
> Kemhan menyebut ini sebagai kapal selam kelas menengah (midget submarine). Namun, kapal selam dengan bobot di bawah 500 ton masih dikategorikan kapal selam mini. "(Pembuatan) belum. Kita beberapa waktu lalu baru saja melihat galangan kapal di Batam, apakah sudah memenuhi standar internasional atau tidak.
> 
> Jadi masih menunggu. Ini baru pertama kali (pembuatan kapal selam menengah). Semua luar biasa di Batam," kata Kepala Pusat Komunikasi Publik (Kapuskompublik) Kemhan Brigjen TNI Totok Sugiarto. (*Sucipto/Tita Anga*)
> 
> link : https://nasional.sindonews.com/berita/1225303/14/tak-lama-lagi-indonesia-produksi-kapal-selam-mini


Gotta admit this is likely going into another "1001 prototype" things


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

ASW exercise, one of Indonesian Navy Panther helicopter, take off from KRI REM to release dipping sonar equipment to located enemy Submarine and relayed the information toward the Frigate which in turn will forming SEARCH ATTACK UNIT with another assets to located find and destroy enemy Submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Fl0gger

Berita terkait ( related news )https://www.tnial.mil.id/berita/119...SIR-KAPAL-SELAM-ASING-MASUKI-TERITORIAL-NKRI/


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> View attachment 669719
> View attachment 669720



Woodland DPM sure work well (effective) during daylight


----------



## Nike




----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


>


this is the first time im actually see SS2 on burst fire mode .


----------



## Nike

Personel TNI AU memasang pengait di Heli Caracal yang baru selesai melakukan Operasi Perbatasan 2020 di Lanud El Tari Kupang, NTT, Selasa (15/9/2020). TNI AU kembali mengelar Operasi Perbatasan 2020 dengan mengirimkan dua unit jet tempur F-16, satu unit heli Caracal dan CN235 untuk menjaga wilayah perbatasan Indonesia yang berbatasan dengan Timor Leste dan Australia dan berlangsung sejak Senin (14/9) sampai dengan Kamis (17/9). ANTARA FOTO/Kornelis Kaha/wsj. 





Dua pilot Heli Caracal sedang memantau wilayah laut di sekitar Pulau Rote saat melakukan Operasi Perbatasan 2020 di Lanud El Tari Kupang, NTT, Selasa (15/9/2020). TNI AU kembali mengelar Operasi Perbatasan 2020 dengan mengirimkan dua unit jet tempur F-16, satu unit heli Caracal dan CN235 untuk menjaga wilayah perbatasan Indonesia yang berbatasan dengan Timor Leste dan Australia dan berlangsung sejak Senin (14/9) sampai dengan Kamis (17/9). ANTARA FOTO/Kornelis Kaha/wsj. 




Dua unit jet tempur milik TNI AU dari Lanud Iswahjudi Madiun diparkir sejenak usai Operasi Perbatasan 2020 di Lanud El Tari Kupang, NTT, Selasa (15/9/2020). TNI AU kembali mengelar Operasi Perbatasan 2020 dengan mengirimkan dua unit jet tempur F-16, satu unit heli Caracal dan CN235 untuk menjaga wilayah perbatasan Indonesia yang berbatasan dengan Timor Leste dan Australia dan berlangsung sejak Senin (14/9) sampai dengan Kamis (17/9). ANTARA FOTO/Kornelis Kaha/wsj. 

imho, El Tari should hold permanent organic fighter units there accompanied by a squadron of CSAR Helicopter as there is located near tourism center of Bali and Lombok and facing of state border.


----------



## Fl0gger

Iki tank JanCox...


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> imho, El Tari should hold permanent organic fighter units there accompanied by a squadron of CSAR Helicopter as there is located near tourism center of Bali and Lombok and facing of state border.


Ditto, Flight of two rotation wont cut it.


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> Personel TNI AU memasang pengait di Heli Caracal yang baru selesai melakukan Operasi Perbatasan 2020 di Lanud El Tari Kupang, NTT, Selasa (15/9/2020). TNI AU kembali mengelar Operasi Perbatasan 2020 dengan mengirimkan dua unit jet tempur F-16, satu unit heli Caracal dan CN235 untuk menjaga wilayah perbatasan Indonesia yang berbatasan dengan Timor Leste dan Australia dan berlangsung sejak Senin (14/9) sampai dengan Kamis (17/9). ANTARA FOTO/Kornelis Kaha/wsj.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dua pilot Heli Caracal sedang memantau wilayah laut di sekitar Pulau Rote saat melakukan Operasi Perbatasan 2020 di Lanud El Tari Kupang, NTT, Selasa (15/9/2020). TNI AU kembali mengelar Operasi Perbatasan 2020 dengan mengirimkan dua unit jet tempur F-16, satu unit heli Caracal dan CN235 untuk menjaga wilayah perbatasan Indonesia yang berbatasan dengan Timor Leste dan Australia dan berlangsung sejak Senin (14/9) sampai dengan Kamis (17/9). ANTARA FOTO/Kornelis Kaha/wsj.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dua unit jet tempur milik TNI AU dari Lanud Iswahjudi Madiun diparkir sejenak usai Operasi Perbatasan 2020 di Lanud El Tari Kupang, NTT, Selasa (15/9/2020). TNI AU kembali mengelar Operasi Perbatasan 2020 dengan mengirimkan dua unit jet tempur F-16, satu unit heli Caracal dan CN235 untuk menjaga wilayah perbatasan Indonesia yang berbatasan dengan Timor Leste dan Australia dan berlangsung sejak Senin (14/9) sampai dengan Kamis (17/9). ANTARA FOTO/Kornelis Kaha/wsj.
> 
> imho, El Tari should hold permanent organic fighter units there accompanied by a squadron of CSAR Helicopter as there is located near tourism center of Bali and Lombok and facing of state border.


Still no amraam for patrol huh??


----------



## NEKONEKO

_“Every week, we receive reports from residents regarding the unauthorized activity of foreign fishing vessels,” Andes said.

“We have relayed the information to the TNI AL [Indonesian Navy] and other related [departments], but it has yet to reduce the number of foreign vessels [entering the region].”_





__





Indonesia talks sovereignty with China following foreign vessel controversy - The Jakarta Post







www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cromwell

NEKONEKO said:


> _“Every week, we receive reports from residents regarding the unauthorized activity of foreign fishing vessels,” Andes said.
> 
> “We have relayed the information to the TNI AL [Indonesian Navy] and other related [departments], but it has yet to reduce the number of foreign vessels [entering the region].”_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia talks sovereignty with China following foreign vessel controversy - The Jakarta Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thejakartapost.com


They are encroaching our waters and now they getting worse. I wish to see our Bakamla properly armed and seriously they are in need more capital vessels ( 80m & 105m )


----------



## Being-Art

umigami said:


> Still no amraam for patrol huh??


That's F-16C/D Block 25++, if F-16AM/BM eMLU, it oftens carrying AMRAAM (although training variants)


----------



## umigami

Being-Art said:


> That's F-16C/D Block 25++, if F-16AM/BM eMLU, it oftens carrying AMRAAM (although training variants)


But they can use amraam. 

USAF F16 #84300 before becoming TNI's TS-1635




Airframe history:
http://www.f-16.net/aircraft-database/F-16/airframe-profile/1630

USAF F16 #85406 during Operation Iraqi Freedom before becoming TNI's TS-1640




AMRAAMs, JDAM, and Paveaway are seen
Airframe history:
http://www.f-16.net/aircraft-database/F-16/airframe-profile/1762


----------



## NEKONEKO

Cromwell said:


> They are encroaching our waters and now they getting worse. I wish to see our Bakamla properly armed and seriously they are in need more capital vessels ( 80m & 105m )


Bakamla is newly founded, need some time to train their personnel and getting new ship.
Does some of their ships and crews is based in Natuna? Or Natuna is for bekul only and their ships need to go back to Jakarta. Aka nglaju


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HeyPaula1963

https://theaviationist.com/2020/09/...-demonstrator-of-its-next-generation-fighter/ 

USAF already flown 6th Gen Fighter full scale demonstrator. I think, this aircraft will be the most significant black project of next few years.


----------



## gondes

Jet Tempur F-35 Makin Murah, Saatnya Beli Lagi?


Jet Tempur F-35 Makin Murah, Saatnya Beli Lagi?




www.matamatapolitik.com





Yo yo ayo. ..


----------



## Being-Art

umigami said:


> But they can use amraam.
> 
> USAF F16 #84300 before becoming TNI's TS-1635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airframe history:
> http://www.f-16.net/aircraft-database/F-16/airframe-profile/1630
> 
> USAF F16 #85406 during Operation Iraqi Freedom before becoming TNI's TS-1640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMRAAMs, JDAM, and Paveaway are seen
> Airframe history:
> http://www.f-16.net/aircraft-database/F-16/airframe-profile/1762


Itu AMRAAM varian lama, F-16C/D Block 25+ gak bisa bawa AMRAAM C7, baru F-16 eMLU yg bisa bawa AMRAAM C7


----------



## Indos

Being-Art said:


> Itu AMRAAM varian lama, F-16C/D Block 25+ gak bisa bawa AMRAAM C7, baru F-16 eMLU yg bisa bawa AMRAAM C7



F 16 C/D Indo kan di upgrade lagi ke block 52


----------



## Being-Art

Indos said:


> F 16 C/D Indo kan di upgrade lagi ke block 52


Itu yg diupgrade baru yg A/B, yg C/D ini sebenarnya Block 25++, cuma disini dibilang Block 52ID, radarnya masih pake AN/APG-68(V)5 dan belum bisa bawa AMRAAM C7. F-16C/D kita masih belum diupgrade lebih lanjut ke eMLU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Indonesian warship drive off Chinese vessels from its EEZ: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ships-drive-off-chinese-vessels-from-its-eez/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Dari Twitter TNI AU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Being-Art said:


> Itu yg diupgrade baru yg A/B, yg C/D ini sebenarnya Block 25++, cuma disini dibilang Block 52ID, radarnya masih pake AN/APG-68(V)5 dan belum bisa bawa AMRAAM C7. F-16C/D kita masih belum diupgrade lebih lanjut ke eMLU


The CCIP upgrade is the one the enables the C/D to the Block 50/52 - 70/72 capabilities. eMLU is specifically a A/B package.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> The CCIP upgrade is the one the enables the C/D to the Block 50/52 - 70/72 capabilities. eMLU is specifically a A/B package.


Do our f16s c/d could launch AMRAAM C7 with current conditions?


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> Do our f16s c/d could launch AMRAAM C7 with current conditions?


Not sure, I know they can launch AMRAAMs in general. But probably not the newer ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

As far as i know they (F16 block 25 ex US ANG) already been upgraded using MMC 7000 series and M5 software, comparable to what be used on the latest Block 52 standard before accepted into Indonesian Air Force services. And surely they are capable to be using AMRAAM C7 series and our DCSA notice for AMRAAM C7 came in 2016, far before the start of Falcon E-MLU program. 





__





Indonesia - AIM-120C-7 Advanced Medium-Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAMs) | Defense Security Cooperation Agency







www.dsca.mil

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Defense Department Aids U.S. Delivery of Ventilators to Indonesia *



Aug

30

2020





_By David Vergun, Defense.gov_
-Indonesia received a shipment of 500 ventilators from the U.S. Agency for International Development, Aug. 30, 2020. The Air Mobility Command transported them from Travis Air Force Base, California, to Jakarta, Indonesia.

-USAID also contracted with Korean Airlines to airlift 250 ventilators from the United States to Indonesia last week.

-On July 21, 100 ventilators were delivered to Indonesia. A final shipment of 150 is expected to be delivered sometime in September, which will bring the total to 1,000.
Ventilators are an important clinical component in the treatment of many COVID-19 patients.
"The Department of Defense is pleased to support the delivery of ventilators to our close partners in Indonesia," said Reed Werner, deputy assistant secretary of defense for South and Southeast Asia.
The U.S. government's contribution of more than $12 million in COVID-19 assistance to Indonesia in addition to the 1,000 ventilators is testament to the strength of the relationship between the two countries, Werner said, adding that DOD's involvement in the shipment of the ventilators reflects the many ways the countries' militaries work together to advance shared interests.
Stephanie L. Hammond, acting deputy assistant secretary of defense for stability and humanitarian affairs, said: "The United States, through the generosity of the American people and the innovation of American private industry, is providing access to brand-new, high-quality ventilators to countries that urgently need them to fight COVID-19."
Ezra Cohen, acting assistant secretary of defense for special operations and low intensity conflict, added: "The Defense Department continues to play a key role in the global response to COVID-19. From the beginning of this pandemic, the department was quick to support our allies and partners through the provision and transport of life-saving medical equipment and humanitarian aid.
"We are now shifting our efforts to focus on sustainable preparedness and prevention activities. In addition to delivering ventilators to Indonesia, we are also helping set up isolation clinics and providing testing equipment and training to build public health capacity and to help prevent, detect and respond to infectious diseases."
Jennifer E. Smoak, DOD's assistant director of Disaster Relief Policy, said, "Helping people gain access to basic needs and build strong, healthy, stable communities is rewarding and, in part, why I answered the call to public service. As a working mother who helps others meet basic, humanitarian needs I am able to model for my daughter how to pursue a dream of helping others."
Before the flight to Indonesia, Air Force Maj. Roger Gates, a 21st Airlift Squadron pilot at Travis AFB who flew on this mission, said that since the ventilators are urgently needed by the Indonesian people, the Air Force is doing what it can to expedite the shipment in a safe manner.
"Each one of those machines has the possibility to save an individual's life. These ventilators may end up saving many lives," he said.
"The American people are very generous and industrious, even when they're also hurting from the pandemic," Gates said.
"I think that that is one of the best parts about being an American is that we are helping people out even when we're getting punched in the face with a tornado or hurricane or in this case a virus that's killing hundreds of thousands of people," he mentioned.
Last week, Gates' squadron was impacted by the California wildfires, and some squadron members' houses were burned. Despite that, he said the missions they were tasked with continued.
In concert with USAID and the State Department, DOD has so far provided more than $92 million in support for allies and partners' COVID-19 needs for testing, lab diagnostic support, preventative infection control, personal protective equipment, and the provision and transportation of humanitarian commodities. "This support has helped countries in every geographic combatant command build sustainable public health capacity," Smoak said.
For nearly 60 years, USAID and DOD have partnered to provide humanitarian assistance and disaster relief, and promote economic growth and stability around the world, she added.
( https://www.defense.gov/Explore/News/Article/Article/2330953/defense-department-aids-us-delivery-of-ventilators-to-indonesia/)

quite different from certain country who sold defect products in midst of Pandemic and even worst sending more Coast Guard ships to violate our border sovereign to push their agenda after the failed talks...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raduga

Astros II MK 6 , SS-60 300mm rocket test .













looks like they were testing 4 different kind of rockets ,ss-80(300mm), ss-60(300mm) , ss-40(180mm) , and ss-30(127/122mm ?)

SS-80 reaching 80km range .

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Gundala

Raduga said:


> Astros II MK 6 , SS-60 300mm rocket test .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 670708
> 
> View attachment 670712
> 
> looks like they were testing 4 different kind of rockets ,ss-80(300mm), ss-60(300mm) , ss-40(180mm) , and ss-30(127/122mm ?)
> 
> SS-80 reaching 80km range .
> View attachment 670728


Even this kinda of rockets can be deadly in a choke point / selat sempit


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Gundala said:


> Even this kinda of rockets can be deadly in a choke point / selat sempit



Theoretically yes. But even assuming the launcher doesn't get taken out early by air strike, there still need for saturation attack even for defending choke point. And I don't see our army have enough launcher to do so. The best way to defending maritime choke point has always been SSK (conventional submarine) which is basically a glorified mobile mine launcher


----------



## Nike

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306644141842067461


----------



## Nike

Dari FB Page elemental industry

Loreng samar NIR

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Required

Nike said:


> Dari FB Page elemental industry
> 
> Loreng samar NIR
> 
> View attachment 670963
> View attachment 670964
> View attachment 670965
> View attachment 670966
> View attachment 670967
> View attachment 670968
> View attachment 670969


This Camo is the Best! I hope we can change our standard DPM/NKRI Camo to this Samar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fl0gger

Well looks like it is still long way for f 35 to come


----------



## Nike

Fl0gger said:


> Well looks like it is still long way for f 35 to come



If you interprete the news as such


----------



## umigami

"Pak Menko juga angkat bahwa penjualan senjata berteknologi tinggi dari AS juga sepertinya tidak sepantar dengan yang diberikan ke Singapura. Jadi *dibutuhkan signal bahwa memang betul AS melihat Indonesia sebagai mitra strategis*," kata Jodi.

Saat dikonfirmasi apakah kekecewaan Luhut berkaitan dengan penjualan jet tempur F-16 Block 72 Viper ke Indonesia yang merupakan masih generasi ke-4, dan AS malah bersedia memberikan jet tempur lebih canggih generasi ke-5 yaitu F-35 ke Singapura, Jodi membenarkan hal tersebut.

"*Iya*," tegasnya.

Hmmmm....


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> "Pak Menko juga angkat bahwa penjualan senjata berteknologi tinggi dari AS juga sepertinya tidak sepantar dengan yang diberikan ke Singapura. Jadi *dibutuhkan signal bahwa memang betul AS melihat Indonesia sebagai mitra strategis*," kata Jodi.
> 
> Saat dikonfirmasi apakah kekecewaan Luhut berkaitan dengan penjualan jet tempur F-16 Block 72 Viper ke Indonesia yang merupakan masih generasi ke-4, dan AS malah bersedia memberikan jet tempur lebih canggih generasi ke-5 yaitu F-35 ke Singapura, Jodi membenarkan hal tersebut.
> 
> "*Iya*," tegasnya.
> 
> Hmmmm....



There is reason why Alman recently being down and said France not prioritized Rafale sales to Indonesia, although the truth is vice Versa. Indonesia is not prioritized Rafale deals to begin with. Although for the Navy stuff, France held the upper ground


----------



## Nike




----------



## Cromwell

Nike said:


> There is reason why Alman recently being down and said France not prioritized Rafale sales to Indonesia, although the truth is vice Versa. Indonesia is not prioritized Rafale deals to begin with. Although for the Navy stuff, France held the upper ground


There's something high above, the talks from higher level and we have no idea about it. There's talks about JSF and we intend to use whatever we communicate with The French as leverage to the deal, however should we didn't receive what we wanted, could there be other alternative ? Let's say Eagle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> If you interprete the news as such


It's somewhat obvious what Luhut is trying to do. The fact that for the most part our MinDef has been quiet about which aircraft they prefer whereas Luhut is stating something as "disappointing" and using whataboutisms towards Singapore is pretty indicative that he's trying to stir public perception.


----------



## Gundala

umigami said:


> "Pak Menko juga angkat bahwa penjualan senjata berteknologi tinggi dari AS juga sepertinya tidak sepantar dengan yang diberikan ke Singapura. Jadi *dibutuhkan signal bahwa memang betul AS melihat Indonesia sebagai mitra strategis*," kata Jodi.
> 
> Saat dikonfirmasi apakah kekecewaan Luhut berkaitan dengan penjualan jet tempur F-16 Block 72 Viper ke Indonesia yang merupakan masih generasi ke-4, dan AS malah bersedia memberikan jet tempur lebih canggih generasi ke-5 yaitu F-35 ke Singapura, Jodi membenarkan hal tersebut.
> 
> "*Iya*," tegasnya.
> 
> Hmmmm....


Not surprising, like I said before the objection most likely come from Sing and the consideration of our current relation to US. Our bebas aktif has been leaning towards China last couple of years tho its pretty much for economic reason but still we failed/too slow to adapt towards the geopolitics of SCS, specially between US and China.

If we only get Viper then its ok, we need to field bunch of them and try to gain more from trade off. The operational cost of Viper is far cheaper then F-35 nevertheless (good for current economic uncertainty), and without EWA/Good network centric we wouldnt be able to fully utilize its capability. So not much to lose imo.

September is not done tho, there might be more political intrigue going on but I dont see it moves way much from what the above statement have said.


----------



## Fl0gger

Nike said:


> If you interprete the news as such


Well lets hope for the best shall we..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Luhut Kecewa, Jet F-16 untuk RI Tapi Singapura Dapat F-35


Luhut kecewa dengan penawaran AS terhadap jet tempur F-16, sedangkan Singapura boleh mendapatkan F-35B yang jauh lebih canggih.




 www.cnbcindonesia.com





It is part of negotiation, RI want US can staying true in their points of view about Indonesia is their valuable partner in the region even so far to propose and set up schedule for both forces to train together at US soil just like what Singapore did usually.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HeyPaula1963

Gundala said:


> Our bebas aktif has been leaning towards China last couple of years tho its pretty much for economic reason but still we failed/too slow to adapt towards the geopolitics of SCS, specially between US and China.


If this really the concern of US Government to Indonesia, then i will expecting if Joe Biden become President, he will make it to be more "longgar", because his own son Hunter Biden was even have a business with PRC state owned enterprise/s that now become the one of the weapon used by the GOP.

And me myself I don't think PRC is a country that must be think as it is a threat that must be finish militarily by the US, it just not worth, it even bad for both countries economy. Yes, PRC are stolen US and other countries intellectual properties , doing an expansionist policy even Indonesia is threaten too. But, you want to accept it or not PRC is one of the biggest US trade partner. They make raw materials that needed by US industries more cheaper, PRC make 3rd biggest of US agricultural export in 2019, both benefiting from their trade that make a lot of jobs in both of the countries. I think what they both need are an agreement and more partnership between both countries in order to make them understand each other. And about the politics of PRC that undemocratic, step that aside first, and find other ways that more civil to help the people of PRC that demanding democracy. *For me, they both need agreement than military solution to stop all of this tension and make a more peaceful world*.


----------



## san.geuk

HeyPaula1963 said:


> If this really the concern of US Government to Indonesia, then i will expecting if Joe Biden become President, he will make it to be more "longgar", because his own son Hunter Biden was even have a business even with PRC state owned enterprise/s that now become the one of the weapon used by the GOP.
> 
> And me myself I don't think PRC is a country that must be think as it is a threat that must be finish militarily by the US, it just not worth, it even bad for both countries economy. Yes, PRC are stolen US and other countries intellectual properties , doing an expansionist policy even Indonesia is threaten too. But, you want to accept it or not PRC is one of the biggest US trade partner. They make raw materials that needed by US industries more cheaper, PRC make 3rd biggest of US agricultural export in 2019, both benefiting from their trade that make a lot of jobs in both of the countries. I think what they both need are an agreement and more partnership between both countries in order to make them understand each other. And about the politics of PRC that undemocratic, step that aside first, and find other ways that more civil to help the people of PRC that demanding democracy. *For me, they both need agreement than military solution to stop all of this tension and make a more peaceful world*.



if the PRC and the US follow your suggestion, is there any guarantee their 9 line dash claim will dismantled with peacefully and respecting the sovereignty of other nations particularly in ASEAN? i doubt about it,

when PRC and the US want peacefull resolution in LCS they have to inclose other ASEAN claimant nations as part of the agreement including with Indonesia, without present of ASEAN claimant nations in part of the agreement the whole LCS only will be PRC authority and dominion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HeyPaula1963

san.geuk said:


> when PRC and the US want peacefull resolution in LCS they have to inclose other ASEAN claimant nations as part of the agreement including with Indonesia, without present of ASEAN claimant nations in part of the agreement the whole LCS only will be PRC authority and dominion


Yes, I agree with you about this.


----------



## NEKONEKO

HeyPaula1963 said:


> *For me, they both need agreement than military solution to stop all of this tension and make a more peaceful world*.


Agree.

And I don't want to see Munich Betrayal mk.2 in Indo pacific either.


----------



## Gundala

HeyPaula1963 said:


> If this really the concern of US Government to Indonesia, then i will expecting if Joe Biden become President, he will make it to be more "longgar", because his own son Hunter Biden was even have a business with PRC state owned enterprise/s that now become the one of the weapon used by the GOP.
> 
> And me myself I don't think PRC is a country that must be think as it is a threat that must be finish militarily by the US, it just not worth, it even bad for both countries economy. Yes, PRC are stolen US and other countries intellectual properties , doing an expansionist policy even Indonesia is threaten too. But, you want to accept it or not PRC is one of the biggest US trade partner. They make raw materials that needed by US industries more cheaper, PRC make 3rd biggest of US agricultural export in 2019, both benefiting from their trade that make a lot of jobs in both of the countries. I think what they both need are an agreement and more partnership between both countries in order to make them understand each other. And about the politics of PRC that undemocratic, step that aside first, and find other ways that more civil to help the people of PRC that demanding democracy. *For me, they both need agreement than military solution to stop all of this tension and make a more peaceful world*.


The closer the economic ties the closer the dependency, its just the rule of the game. Such as Germany with Russians gas pipeline where even that the US have threaten to give sanction to the company involving in the pipeline regardless if the company is from Europe origin. Once the pipe is done then US will have far less influence to Germany, and they dont want that.

China is a threat, specially with how they enforcing the nine dash line thats a fact. As for military action I say NO ONE wants to see it happen, not even US or China. Why? Simply because China has succeeded balancing the economic and military power of US, war is costly and hard to sell domestically. So what they do is balancing the power in SCS by doing "freedom of navigation", placing their carrier close, "patroling", etc. In Indo word is gertak sambal while limitting the expansion and influence of China in the process.

And if you are looking for agreement between those two and I shall say it less likely to happen, it will be more like cat and mouse game. US economy is driven (one of them) by its military industry thus they need "enemy" to make their business rolling. Right now there isnt much left in Arab land so China with its SCS issue is the perfect one. China need to secure its supply line as this is the most vulnarable side, one military blocking in Malaka straight and China might be running out of supply to fire their industry and feed their billions people, hence the 9 dash line (they can get closer to Malaka straight), their lobby to create stratight out of Thailand land, overseas port around Andaman sea etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HeyPaula1963

Gundala said:


> The closer the economic ties the closer the dependency, its just the rule of the game. Such as Germany with Russians gas pipeline where even that the US have threaten to give sanction to the company involving in the pipeline regardless if the company is from Europe origin. Once the pipe is done then US will have far less influence to Germany, and they dont want that.
> 
> China is a threat, specially with how they enforcing the nine dash line thats a fact. As for military action I say NO ONE wants to see it happen, not even US or China. Why? Simply because China has succeeded balancing the economic and military power of US, war is costly and hard to sell domestically. So what they do is balancing the power in SCS by doing "freedom of navigation", placing their carrier close, "patroling", etc. In Indo word is gertak sambal while limitting the expansion and influence of China in the process.
> 
> And if you are looking for agreement between those two and I shall say it less likely to happen, it will be more like cat and mouse game. US economy is driven (one of them) by its military industry thus they need "enemy" to make their business rolling. Right now there isnt much left in Arab land so China with its SCS issue is the perfect one. China need to secure its supply line as this is the most vulnarable side, one military blocking in Malaka straight and China might be running out of supply to fire their industry and feed their billions people, hence the 9 dash line (they can get closer to Malaka straight), their lobby to create stratight out of Thailand land, overseas port around Andaman sea etc.


Ok, I understand your concern. But, you pointing finger at the US that they "need enemy" is really bother me. You're seems really cynical to US.


----------



## polanski

Indonesia on high alert after appearance of Chinese vessel CCG 4205: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-after-appearance-of-chinese-vessel-ccg-4205/


----------



## Gundala

HeyPaula1963 said:


> Ok, I understand your concern. But, you just pointing finger at the US that they "need enemy" is really bother me. You're seems really cynical to US.


Nah, I am not cynical its just the way I see it. Maybe the softer words is "Competition or perhaps rivalry".


----------



## HeyPaula1963

Gundala said:


> Nah, I am not cynical its just the way I see it. Maybe the softer words is "Competition or perhaps rivalry".


" Competition or perhaps rivalry" against who?


----------



## HeyPaula1963

Gundala said:


> Nah, I am not cynical its just the way I see it. Maybe the softer words is "Competition or perhaps rivalry".


Against?


----------



## Kansel

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2735176483476015&id=100009510715537

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

HeyPaula1963 said:


> Ok, I understand your concern. But, you just pointing finger at the US that they "need enemy" is really bother me. You're seems really cynical to US.



he failed to see other thing in the US and only thinking about US economy being driven by their military industrial complexes, when one talking about their Financial institution and the largesse of their manufacturing industry (in which still among the largest in the world only after China) along with their services industry (in which complex IT industry like the Giant Amazon, Google, Facebook and other had value comparable or larger compared to small countries with dozens or even hundred millions population). And even above that, not a single arms industry in the US made it among the largest company in revenue in 2019-2020 fiscal year


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Air Force forms cyberunit to anticipate cyberwarfare, attacks*

The Indonesian Air Force established a cyberunit to anticipate future threats of cyberwarfare, specifically attacks against the force’s infrastructure.

Air Force chief of staff Air Chief Marshal Fadjar Prasetyo inaugurated the unit in a ceremony Wednesday. The cyberunit was established under the force’s security and encryption agency.

Fadjar said the unit would be tasked with preventing and respond to cyberattacks committed against the Air Force’s infrastructure, which was usually carried out by exploiting various security holes.

“The increasingly unpredictable forms and threats of warfare are challenge for militaries around the world, including the Indonesian Air Force. We hope the cyberunit can address this problem,” Fadjar said during the inauguration ceremony as reported in a statement.

The Air Force had expressed interest in heightening awareness and intensifying security against cyberattacks and cyberwars, when then-chief of staff Air Chief Marshal Yuyu Sutisna conveyed the importance of cybersecurity in 2018.

The Indonesian Military had also established a cyberunit in 2017. Then-commander Gen. (ret) Gatot Nurmantyo said the unit was tasked with protecting strategic military data, information and resources from being stolen as well as to improve the force’s cyberdefense capacity.









Air Force forms cyberunit to anticipate cyberwarfare, attacks


The unit will be tasked with preventing and responding to cyberattacks against the Air Force’s infrastructure.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306144574503399424

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cromwell

Kansel said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2735176483476015&id=100009510715537


80% local contents ( TKDN ) ??? That's unrealistic number our local defence industries aren't in capacity to fully absorb transfer of technology. Even Anoa APC & Makassar Class LPD local contents are below 50%


----------



## san.geuk

if the supplier come from local industry then the local content only need 25%, well somebody know how to make money from this, import the component part by part then assembly in local company, name it like local sound like 'kucing-garong' for example and publish it as a Karya anak bangsa, locally made


----------



## Nike

san.geuk said:


> if the supplier come from local industry then the local content only need 25%, well somebody know how to make money from this, import the component part by part then assembly in local company, name it like local sound like 'kucing-garong' for example and publish it as a Karya anak bangsa, locally made


Honesty is rare item in Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> Honesty is rare item in Indonesia


How come ?? I thought honesty was a premium before this . I guess it wasn't that rare nowadays


----------



## san.geuk

our industries stakeholders only want profit for their company the inhan SoE not exceptional by pursuing short term benefit we lack in commitment in defence industry , thats why there's a lot of prototype but rare in mass production, from the start we build our industry we doctrined that good business is to gain profits, more profits=better performance, the CEO performance value by profit not by inovation, that's why we f**kup today

wants more local content but we don't have skills and tools we need

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

san.geuk said:


> our industries stakeholders only want profit for their company the inhan SoE not exceptional by pursuing short term benefit we lack in commitment in defence industry , thats why there's a lot of prototype but rare in mass production, from the start we build our industry we doctrined that good business is to gain profits, more profits=better performance, the CEO performance value by profit not by inovation, that's why we f**kup today
> 
> wants more local content but we don't have skills and tools we need



Companies should pursue profit first everything later you know. To gain that you should have advantage or edge compared to your competitor. US during before the great merger era in 1990-2000, had many efficient and cost effective companies in which can delivered new products within short term along with cost effective research. The likes of Mc Donnel, Douglas aircraft, North America, Northrop Grumman, Lockheed, Vought , Skunks work and so on. With many competition, US aircraft technical and technology advantage is being leapt and bound compared to their allies and Rival of Soviet Union. Now largely, their fighter industry is quite degraded with only Boeing and Lockheed Martin rivalries in which bound to oligopoly games. This, in Indonesia the situation is more dire, with only SOE playing the games without incentive for competition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

san.geuk said:


> our industries stakeholders only want profit for their company the inhan SoE not exceptional by pursuing short term benefit we lack in commitment in defence industry , thats why there's a lot of prototype but rare in mass production, from the start we build our industry we doctrined that good business is to gain profits, more profits=better performance, the CEO performance value by profit not by inovation, that's why we f**kup today
> 
> wants more local content but we don't have skills and tools we need


The problem in Indonesia is not because of profit minded people. A business should always prioritize profits.

The problem in Indonesia is because there is no competition among local SOE's to incentivize innovation. Why should Pindad innovate when there is ZERO local competition to force them to do so? The military is pretty much forced to buy from them for almost everything so in turn it just causes innovation to stagnate.

Again, competition is good for business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Chestnut said:


> The problem in Indonesia is not because of profit minded people. A business should always prioritize profits.
> 
> The problem in Indonesia is because there is no competition among local SOE's to incentivize innovation. Why should Pindad innovate when there is ZERO local competition to force them to do so? The military is pretty much forced to buy from them for almost everything so in turn it just causes innovation to stagnate.
> 
> Again, competition is good for business.



Not exactly true, there is still competition going on from foreign defense industries at some extent at our domestic market. Our SOE defense industry also have plan to further penetrate international market and we can see it through some small success like LPD purchase by Philippine. With that kind of plan, it means they also have considered foreign defense companies as their serious competitor. A shift in mind set IMO will likely to happen inside any local industry who want to compete internationally, state owned defense companies is no exception. The winning record of our soldier using Pindad rifle and pistols in international military competition since 2010 should be seen as one of the example.

The core problem in lack of innovation IMO is more on our small R&D budget. Alman Helvast also stated the other problem like short term vision which is currently suffered by Jokowi administration, I think he refers to our government refusal to finance high tech industry program which has more than 4 years development period to reach the result.

On the other hand, US government poure huge R&D research budget for their private defense industries. US also has many long term defense project development. We can also see on South Korea success story. In Korea, their defense industry get huge support from government research agency like ADD which conduct many R&D research. South Korea is famous in setting aside good amount of money for their R&D budget and it has been regarded by economic expert as the main reason of why their industry products can compete internationally.

While in Indonesia even a crucial research on quantum radar that can revolutionize current radar is non existence, not because of we dont have skillfull human resources, but because there is not enough budget and lack of ambition and vision by the planner. This is told by my cousin who work as goverment research agency researcher with previous specialization in radar, currently he handles other research.

We also can compare the situation with Singapore where their defense industries are also dominated by large SOE which is ST Engineering but still can have good innovation level through acquisition of western defense companies, collaboration with western and Israel defense companies, and also sufficien R&D budget. Their products are quite competitive in international market, this is why ST Engineering has been included in 50 world biggest defense companies list

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

according to one of the pussenkav researcher assesment , the most optimal cavalry cannon for AD medium tank and FSV is hitfact 105 and 120mm(interchangable) , but dont know how CMI and Cockerill won though ....


----------



## Kansel

Dittekindhan Ditjenpothan sesuai tupoksinya sebagai pembina Industri Pertahanan melaksanakan rapat Koordinasi Ofset Pengadaan Rudal Jarak Sedang Multi Fungsi Pengamanan Ibu Kota dan Dukungannya.

Kegiatan ini dipimpin oleh Dirtekindhan Ditjen Pothan Kemhan, Laksma TNI Sri Yanto, S.T., M.Si(Han) dan dihadiri oleh Kabid Matud Pusalpalhan Baranahan Kemhan, Kasubdit Dittekindhan, staf Dittekindhan, PTDI, PT Len dan PT Datareka Integrasia perwakilan dari Kongsberg Defence & Aerospace.

Dirtekindhan dalam sambutannya memberikan penekanan kepada Industri Pertahanan penerima Ofset agar mengirimkan personel yang sama dengan penerima Ofset sebelumnya agar ada keberlanjutan dari Transfer of Technology (ToT) sebelumnya.

Source. Dittekidhan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

Raduga said:


> according to one of the pussenkav researcher assesment , the most optimal cavalry cannon for AD medium tank and FSV is hitfact 105 and 120mm(interchangable) , but dont know how CMI and Cockerill won though ....
> View attachment 671629




I think Hitfact did not meet the final requirement/specifications of our medium tank. Surely Hitfact cannon is interchangeable with 120 mm, but with its puny 15 degree elevation and - 6 degree depression it would not be suitable for mountainous country like Indonesia. Cokerill 3000 turret with 42 degree elevation can be integrated with UAV, making it precise indirect fire weapon (though we may not have the UAV since this would mean increased cost).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

Var Dracon said:


> I think Hitfact did not meet the final requirement/specifications of our medium tank. Surely Hitfact cannon is interchangeable with 120 mm, but with its puny 15 degree elevation and - 6 degree depression it would not be suitable for mountainous country like Indonesia. Cokerill 3000 turret with 42 degree elevation can be integrated with UAV, making it precise indirect fire weapon (though we may not have the UAV since this would mean increased cost).


That and the difference of penetrating power behind the low and high pressure power ones

And for once i do commended this choice . Atleast it gave us a more comprehensive choices on which path the future our next armored vehicle should be taken . 3105 give us a lot of common block component should the IFV series was ever considered.
On how the top brass crying foul about the harimau deficiencies . Well , let's just saying .... the harder the palm get greased the louder of complain and whining us will be hearing in the years to come .... 
While the most progressive grass root officer i knew of were allready pasrah yet very hopeful on what is next step armoured capabilities would be taken by the top brass . A full brigade or division one ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> according to one of the pussenkav researcher assesment , the most optimal cavalry cannon for AD medium tank and FSV is hitfact 105 and 120mm(interchangable) , but dont know how CMI and Cockerill won though ....
> View attachment 671629


Gee, I wonder why.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Nike

Transaksi Janggal Pembelian Sukhoi di Indonesia dalam #FinCENFiles


Bocoran ribuan dokumen finansial rahasia mengungkap transaksi mencurigakan yang melibatkan pejabat, pengusaha, pelanggar hukum, dan otoritas perbankan di seluruh penjuru dunia. Sejumlah nama pengusaha Indonesia muncul dalam dokumen #FinCENFiles—sebutan untuk bocoran data yang merujuk pada nama...




majalah.tempo.co


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> Transaksi Janggal Pembelian Sukhoi di Indonesia dalam #FinCENFiles
> 
> 
> Bocoran ribuan dokumen finansial rahasia mengungkap transaksi mencurigakan yang melibatkan pejabat, pengusaha, pelanggar hukum, dan otoritas perbankan di seluruh penjuru dunia. Sejumlah nama pengusaha Indonesia muncul dalam dokumen #FinCENFiles—sebutan untuk bocoran data yang merujuk pada nama...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majalah.tempo.co







Can someone access the full article and give us a summary??


----------



## umigami

Di Indonesia, FinCEN Files memuat dugaan transfer janggal pembelian jet tempur Sukhoi oleh pemerintah Indonesia pada 2011-2013.
Bocoran laporan ini menyebutkan FinCEN mendeteksi lalu lintas transfer yang melibatkan seorang pengusaha Indonesia bernama Sujito Ng dengan Rosoboronexport, perusahaan alat pertahanan milik pemerintah Rusia yang menyediakan Sukhoi, sepanjang 2011-2013.
Bocoran arsip yang dilihat Tempo menerangkan Rosoboron mentransfer sekitar US$ 52 ribu—kini senilai Rp 765 juta—ke rekening Sujito pada 28 Oktober 2011. Sebelum masuk ke rekening pengusaha ini di Bank Mandiri cabang Singapura, duit itu diputar dahulu ke JSCB International Financial Club di Moskow, Rusia, serta JP Morgan Chase Bank di New York, Amerika.
Dalam dua kali kesempatan, pada 29 Desember 2011 dan 24 Januari 2012, Rosoboron kembali mengirim duit ke Sujito dengan total US$ 272 ribu—sekitar Rp 4 miliar—dengan pola yang sama. Kali ini, JP Morgan membatalkan transaksi itu.
“Lantaran kebijakan manajemen risiko yang melibatkan Rosoboronexport,” demikian tertulis pada dokumen tersebut.

I don't think this is the same complete article from Tempo. Still need summary from full article.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

Pindad products

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cromwell

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307821843248812032As i've told previously even 200s Millions US$ contract for BMP-3F & BT-3F won't escape CAATSA and in the end we will probably seek EDA on LVTP-7


----------



## umigami

Cromwell said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307821843248812032As i've told previously even 200s Millions US$ contract for BMP-3F & BT-3F won't escape CAATSA and in the end we will probably seek EDA on LVTP-7


Still need to find BMP3F Equivalent (amphibians with big gun)


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Transaksi Janggal Pembelian Sukhoi di Indonesia dalam #FinCENFiles
> 
> 
> Bocoran ribuan dokumen finansial rahasia mengungkap transaksi mencurigakan yang melibatkan pejabat, pengusaha, pelanggar hukum, dan otoritas perbankan di seluruh penjuru dunia. Sejumlah nama pengusaha Indonesia muncul dalam dokumen #FinCENFiles—sebutan untuk bocoran data yang merujuk pada nama...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majalah.tempo.co





umigami said:


> View attachment 671757
> 
> Can someone access the full article and give us a summary??





umigami said:


> Di Indonesia, FinCEN Files memuat dugaan transfer janggal pembelian jet tempur Sukhoi oleh pemerintah Indonesia pada 2011-2013.
> Bocoran laporan ini menyebutkan FinCEN mendeteksi lalu lintas transfer yang melibatkan seorang pengusaha Indonesia bernama Sujito Ng dengan Rosoboronexport, perusahaan alat pertahanan milik pemerintah Rusia yang menyediakan Sukhoi, sepanjang 2011-2013.
> Bocoran arsip yang dilihat Tempo menerangkan Rosoboron mentransfer sekitar US$ 52 ribu—kini senilai Rp 765 juta—ke rekening Sujito pada 28 Oktober 2011. Sebelum masuk ke rekening pengusaha ini di Bank Mandiri cabang Singapura, duit itu diputar dahulu ke JSCB International Financial Club di Moskow, Rusia, serta JP Morgan Chase Bank di New York, Amerika.
> Dalam dua kali kesempatan, pada 29 Desember 2011 dan 24 Januari 2012, Rosoboron kembali mengirim duit ke Sujito dengan total US$ 272 ribu—sekitar Rp 4 miliar—dengan pola yang sama. Kali ini, JP Morgan membatalkan transaksi itu.
> “Lantaran kebijakan manajemen risiko yang melibatkan Rosoboronexport,” demikian tertulis pada dokumen tersebut.
> 
> I don't think this is the same complete article from Tempo. Still need summary from full article.


Gee guys, it's as if funny things were going on surrounding the Su-35 deal and the whole thing was more of a political/financial buy instead of something the Air Force genuinely wanted.

Who would have thought?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> Still need to find BMP3F Equivalent (amphibians with big gun)


I think the only option they have at this point are wheeled platforms.




Cromwell said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307821843248812032As i've told previously even 200s Millions US$ contract for BMP-3F & BT-3F won't escape CAATSA and in the end we will probably seek EDA on LVTP-7


BAE is offering new built amtracks IIRC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> I think the only option they have at this point are wheeled platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> I think BAE is offering new built amtracks IIRC.


Do Pandur with cmi 3105 stabil enough for amphibious operation (fire while swim) ?


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> Still need to find BMP3F Equivalent (amphibians with big gun)


i can only think the korean stuff , K21 .


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> i can only think the korean stuff , K21 .


I genuinely prefer the K21 over the Kaplan family tbh. A more mature design.


----------



## san.geuk

the old gosip become connected each other 









Direktur Trimarga Rekatama : Kita Bukan Broker


PT Trimarga Rekatama kembali menjadi sorotan setelah pesawat Sukhoi Superjet 100 menabrak lereng Gunung Salak. Sebanyak 45 penumpan...




garudamiliter.blogspot.com












Dibalik Molornya Pembelian Sukhoi Su-35


1. Masih ingat di bulan Mei kemarin santer berita bahwa kita akan beli pesawat Sukhoi Su-35 dari Rusia? Kami merangkum dari kumpulan tweet akun @partaisocmed ( beberapa tweet kami hapus karena suda…




militermeter.com





i hope for the iver aquisition not copying those kind practise, since the aquisition will involve some agent




__





Login - NSH







www.new-ships.net


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> i can only think the korean stuff , K21 .


Flaws in K21 Design Confirmed
I don't think they have 105mm amphibious version either. 
I admit that I do have NATO bias.
But when I think about it carefully, I conclude there is no NATO's vehicle on market that equivalent enough and as mature as BMP-3F.

I have to admit BMP-3F is kind of irreplaceable for marine.


----------



## Fl0gger

Cromwell said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307821843248812032As i've told previously even 200s Millions US$ contract for BMP-3F & BT-3F won't escape CAATSA and in the end we will probably seek EDA on LVTP-7


They have a hard time looking for bank guarantee


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> Flaws in K21 Design Confirmed
> I don't think they have 105mm amphibious version either.
> I admit that I do have NATO bias.
> But when I think about it carefully, I conclude there is no NATO's vehicle on market that equivalent enough and as mature as BMP-3F.
> 
> I have to admit BMP-3F is kind of irreplaceable for marine.


That post is from 2010 however, I can imagine it's fixed by now. For the most part, the AS21 Redback being offered for the Australian Army Land 400 Phase 3 program IS somewhat of a tough contender even for the KF41 Lynx. Something that wouldn't happen if the vehicle's issues weren't fixed already considering it has beaten KMW's Puma.


----------



## umigami

Var Dracon said:


> Pindad products
> 
> View attachment 671759
> View attachment 671760
> View attachment 671761
> View attachment 671762
> View attachment 671763
> View attachment 671764
> View attachment 671765


Let's replace mk80 series with those BT series for dumb-bomb operation. 
So we just need to buy and use mk82 for JDAM.


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> Let's replace mk80 series with those BT series for dumb-bomb operation.
> So we just need to buy and use mk82 for JDAM.


The question is whether or not Pindad can produce them at a rate that can keep stocks full?


----------



## Cromwell

umigami said:


> Still need to find BMP3F Equivalent (amphibians with big gun)


We did send delegations to Ukraine around 3 or 4 weeks previous. The workgroup is said to take interests on BVP-2, i was thinking this is something related

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Chestnut said:


> I think the only option they have at this point are wheeled platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> BAE is offering new built amtracks IIRC.


Yes, i've read a couple or 3 years ago they did offer us however no reply yet from our side with CAATSA being applied we might review the offer backthen


----------



## Cromwell

Fl0gger said:


> They have a hard time looking for bank guarantee


No Commerce Banks willing to take sanctions from CAATSA due to relatively small transactions


----------



## Var Dracon

Chestnut said:


> The question is whether or not Pindad can produce them at a rate that can keep stocks full?



Well, for bomb manufacturing PT Sari Bahari is more dedicated. Pindad production lines is too stretched for various industrial and defense products (unless they make bomb in Turen plant or they open a new plant in Lampung). Anyways here are Sari Bahari products
































As you can see from the pictures, Sari Bahari also made NATO and Russian bombs and munition. Their NATO bomb differed in tail fin, while their Russian bomb differed in the muzzle shape (those made by Sari Bahari are more blunt).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aghost132483

Cromwell said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307821843248812032As i've told previously even 200s Millions US$ contract for BMP-3F & BT-3F won't escape CAATSA and in the end we will probably seek EDA on LVTP-7



Every debate end with CAATSA, so why don't we use our indigenous developed Wirajayadi Bahari product


----------



## umigami

Aghost132483 said:


> Every debate end with CAATSA, so why don't we use our indigenous developed Wirajayadi Bahari product


Debates involving Russian to be exact...


----------



## KingWest

Nike said:


> Companies should pursue profit first everything later you know. To gain that you should have advantage or edge compared to your competitor. US during before the great merger era in 1990-2000, had many efficient and cost effective companies in which can delivered new products within short term along with cost effective research. The likes of Mc Donnel, Douglas aircraft, North America, Northrop Grumman, Lockheed, Vought , Skunks work and so on. With many competition, US aircraft technical and technology advantage is being leapt and bound compared to their allies and Rival of Soviet Union. Now largely, their fighter industry is quite degraded with only Boeing and Lockheed Martin rivalries in which bound to oligopoly games. This, in Indonesia the situation is more dire, with only SOE playing the games without incentive for competition.


Very well said


----------



## Fl0gger

Aghost132483 said:


> Every debate end with CAATSA, so why don't we use our indigenous developed Wirajayadi Bahari product


This is not a production just and upgrade from existing stok of BTR 50 of marine corp


----------



## Logam42

Var Dracon said:


> Well, for bomb manufacturing PT Sari Bahari is more dedicated. Pindad production lines is too stretched for various industrial and defense products (unless they make bomb in Turen plant or they open a new plant in Lampung). Anyways here are Sari Bahari products
> 
> View attachment 671825
> View attachment 671827
> View attachment 671828
> 
> As you can see from the pictures, Sari Bahari also made NATO and Russian bombs and munition. Their NATO bomb differed in tail fin, while their Russian bomb differed in the muzzle shape (those made by Sari Bahari are more blunt).



So... these are missle drones? Like piloted rockets I take it?


----------



## mandala

Aghost132483 said:


> Every debate end with CAATSA, so why don't we use our indigenous developed Wirajayadi Bahari product


I've been inside that vehicle on display during Indo Defence. Quite spacious. But to me lets just go with the LVTP-7 or AAV7 than this vehicle if we couldn't get the BT-3F because of CAATSA.


----------



## mandala

Video from 2 years ago.


----------



## Var Dracon

Logam42 said:


> So... these are missle drones? Like piloted rockets I take it?




As far as I know, Petir is not equipped with any camera so it can't be used as loitering munition / kamikaze drone. It is more like a drone-shaped cruise missile (there are news in the past that said the final form wouldn't be aircraft-like). You pintpoint the target, launch, then wait until it reached the target. Can't change the target or route in mid-flight I suppose.








Rudal Petir Buatan PT. Sari Bahari Masuki Babak Final


Peluru kendali (rudal) Petir buatan dalan negeri yang pengembanganya dilakukan oleh PT. Sari Bahari akan memasuki tahap akhir pengembanganya di tahun 2020. Di tahap akhir ini, akan dilakukan finali…




militermeter.com





Edit: A new phase of Petir prototype is already equipped with seeker






Badan Penelitian dan Pengembangan Kemhan RI







www.kemhan.go.id





The fifth phase is something like this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandala

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300021422614405122

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

*



*

source: lembaga keris

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Logam42 said:


> So... these are missle drones? Like piloted rockets I take it?


something called as loitering munition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> Dari FB Page elemental industry
> 
> Loreng samar NIR
> 
> View attachment 670963
> View attachment 670964
> View attachment 670965
> View attachment 670966
> View attachment 670967
> View attachment 670968
> View attachment 670969



I certainly hope everyone already well versed in washing / cleaning any NIR or IRR treated fabric. Otherwise those camo pattern would be ruin real fast. Its already difficult enough for me for cleaning / washing my own personal backpack (which is NIR treated) to the point I've spend over Rp100k just for dry cleaning it with very specific instruction given to the laundry (detergent type, water temperature, drying method). I eventually sold it to a friend after I wash it clean (it still has the NIR treatment)

*


NEKONEKO said:



Air Force forms cyberunit to anticipate cyberwarfare, attacks

Click to expand...

*


NEKONEKO said:


> The Indonesian Air Force established a cyberunit to anticipate future threats of cyberwarfare, specifically attacks against the force’s infrastructure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Force forms cyberunit to anticipate cyberwarfare, attacks
> 
> 
> The unit will be tasked with preventing and responding to cyberattacks against the Air Force’s infrastructure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thejakartapost.com



As much I welcome the establishment of this new unit, finding & training the necessary manpower going to be very difficult.


----------



## Fl0gger

Kansel said:


> *
> View attachment 671945
> *
> 
> source: lembaga keris


Kecuali beli nya lgs hard cash ga pengaruh CAATSA


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## umigami

More detail of Rosoboronexport suspicious transactions.
FinCEN Files Juga Catat Transaksi Janggal Pembelian Sukhoi


----------



## Nike

__





GKII Pusat Sebut Penembakan Pendeta di Papua Dilakukan TNI







www.kompas.tv





What the ****, government should banned such misionaris with shady background to be operated in Papua. They even Made such accusation against TNI only based on Suara Papua news a well known OPM media. Hell know how much local people being brainwashed by such misionaris and giving new blood for OPM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Apa Kabar Maung Pindad, Kapan Versi Sipil Bisa Dipesan? - Kompas.com


Pindad masih kejar produksi Maung untuk penuhi pemesanan dari Kemhan.




amp.kompas.com


----------



## Whizzack

Kansel said:


> *
> View attachment 671945
> *
> source: lembaga keris





Fl0gger said:


> Kecuali beli nya lgs hard cash ga pengaruh CAATSA



Doesn't matter, with this kind of "fear / scared" mentality we won't have the guts, even with hard cash... Worse part is, there doesn't even seem to be much effort in our part to stand up to it... or at least get any additional concessions... just manut nrimo... 

Realizing just how easy it is to pressure us and get our compliance, it's highly likely the US will continue demanding more from us in the future...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> What the ****, government should banned such misionaris with shady background to be operated in Papua. They even Made such accusation against TNI only based on Suara Papua news a well known OPM media. Hell know how much local people being brainwashed by such misionaris and giving new blood for OPM



And how will our gov't can even tell the difference?! Looking at the qualitative aspect of our gov't aparatus I strongly doubt they can tell the difference between head or tail. Also keep in mind that missionary going politic is very much the exception rather the norm. The vast majority of missionary that operate in Indonesia are staying away from politic.



Nike said:


> Apa Kabar Maung Pindad, Kapan Versi Sipil Bisa Dipesan? - Kompas.com
> 
> 
> Pindad masih kejar produksi Maung untuk penuhi pemesanan dari Kemhan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.kompas.com



Over hype. After market mod can deliver at least something in par with less cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

ditagih moment ...

*Korean officials fly to Jakarta to claim delayed KF-X payments*

By Kim Byung-wookPublished : Sept 22, 2020 - 16:54 
Updated : Sept 22, 2020 - 16:54






_The first prototype of the KF-X fighter is being assembled at KAI headqaurters in Sacheon, South Gyeongsang Province, on Sept. 3. (Defense Acquisition Program Administration)_​


South Korean officials on Tuesday flew to Jakarta to claim development costs Indonesia owes to Korea for the joint development of next-generation KF-X fighters.

According to industry sources, a Korean task force of 10 officials from Korea Aerospace Industries and the Defense Acquisition Program Administration will renegotiate with Indonesian officials from Wednesday to Thursday on how the Southeast Asian country will deliver its portion of development costs for the KF-X project.

The joint KF-X project requires 8.7 trillion won ($7.4 billion) for development. Indonesia is responsible for 20 percent of the costs, which is approximately 1.7 trillion won. However, Indonesia has been delaying its payments recently,* with 500.3 billion won overdue as of April.*

Indonesia, while withholding the payment, has reportedly still been seeking technology transfers from KAI, the developer of the KF-X fighters.

“Indonesian officials have requested DAPA to keep the renegotiation confidential,” a DAPA official said. “Only the Korean task force in the field will know which technology Indonesia requests for transfer.”

This month, the Indonesian government said it sliced the cost-sharing rate to 18.8 percent in the last renegotiation, though the target was 15 percent.

By Kim Byung-wook (kbw@heraldcorp.com)









Korean officials fly to Jakarta to claim delayed KF-X payments


South Korean officials on Tuesday flew to Jakarta to claim development costs Indonesia owes to Korea for the joint development of next-generation KF-X fighters. According to industry sources, a Korean task force of 10 officials from Korea Aerospace Industries and the Defense Acquisition...



www.koreaherald.com




.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## mandala

Lol at the title article from Korea Herald. This one is more tone down.

2020-09-22 17:34

*Korea, Indonesia set renegotiations for joint fighter jet development project*






The first KF-X advanced multirole fighter prototype is being assembled at a Korea Aerospace Industries facility in Sacheon, South Gyeongsang Province, Sept. 3. Courtesy of Defense Acquisition Program Administration

By Jung Da-min

Korea and Indonesia are working on a new agreement for their joint fighter jet project, which has hit a snag following Indonesia's delay in paying hundreds of millions of dollars.

About 10 officials from the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) and Korean Aerospace Industries (KAI) ― the maker of the KF-X aircraft ― left for Jakarta, Tuesday, to meet Indonesian officials on Wednesday and Thursday, according to the two organizations.

The joint fighter jet project is called the KF-X (Korean Fighter eXperimental) in Korea and the IF-X (Indonesian Fighter eXperimental) in Indonesia.

While the two sides have held four rounds of renegotiations, the latest talks come after about a year. It is also the first meeting since Indonesia's Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto took office last October. Subianto had been putting off resuming talks with the Korean government, saying he would review the overall content of the country's defense budget and weapons systems.

During this week's meeting, officials of the two countries are expected to review conditions of the joint development project to strike a deal, as Indonesia wants a reduction in how much it promised to pay the Korean government.

Indonesia initially agreed to pay 1.7 trillion won ($1.46 billion), which accounts for about 20 percent of the total 8 trillion won project budget. But it has only paid about 220 billion won. It stopped paying in late 2017, citing the country's deteriorating financial situation.

While payment is supposed to be completed by 2026, the arrears are around 500 billion won.

According to industry officials, the Indonesian side wants to reduce its contribution from the promised 20 percent to 15 percent. The proposal was raised by Indonesian President Joko Widodo when he met President Moon Jae-in during a visit to Korea in September 2018, according to the officials.

Last year, Indonesia's Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Security Affairs Wiranto said the country was considering offering CN-235 aircraft from the country's state plane maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia as part of its contribution, instead of cash.

Industry officials said Indonesia also wanted the Korean government to transfer more of the technology for the fighter jet development to Indonesia ― a request that Korea cannot decide alone because some of the technology is linked to the United States.

Meanwhile, the fighter development by KAI is going smoothly, with the manufacturer set to roll out the prototype in the first half of 2021. Earlier this month, KAI started assembling the prototype of what will be the country's first indigenously developed fighter jet.









Korea, Indonesia set renegotiations for joint fighter jet development project


Korea and Indonesia are working on a new agreement for their joint fighter jet project, which has hit a snag following Indonesia's delay in paying hundreds of millions of dollars.




m.koreatimes.co.kr


----------



## Gundala

mandala said:


> Industry officials said Indonesia also wanted the Korean government to transfer more of the technology for the fighter jet development to Indonesia ― *a request that Korea cannot decide alone because some of the technology is linked to the United States.*


Some of our folks failed to see this connection, iI hope they now understand that its not easy for both Sokor and Indonesia to come up with the deal that could satisty both side. And getting US fighter jets to smooth things out is crucial now, I think Prabowo know this and try to make it works for all sides.


----------



## Ravager

Gundala said:


> Some of our folks failed to see this connection, iI hope they now understand that its not easy for both Sokor and Indonesia to come up with the deal that could satisty both side. And getting US fighter jets to smooth things out is crucial now, I think Prabowo know this and try to make it works for all sides.


 By this point of time and momentum , we'll get that US jet eventually . It's only a question on how much and what tier .... 
SCS were on fire allready and it's time to pick a side ( equipments to be honest ) cause the time of war was allready coming and knocking on our front door wether we willing to believed it or not . 
The only question i have is are we really ready for the big show ??


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> By this point of time and momentum , we'll get that US jet eventually . It's only a question on how much and what tier ....
> SCS were on fire allready and it's time to pick a side ( equipments to be honest ) cause the time of war was allready coming and knocking on our front door wether we willing to believed it or not .
> The only question i have is are we really ready for the big show ??



Not ready at all, to be honest. Even to facing the hardship of economy caused by disturbance the conflict of China versus US we are not ready. Such conflict will create a great impact (as China and US is Indonesia largest trade partner) and plumetting in Investment, trade and consumption will create a more deeper recession. 

If anything to preserve such peace is better to arming ourselves to the teeth to deter any would be disturbing element in the region think Twice to messed up against Indonesia. Even sometimes i think, to be under Nuclear weapon umbrella protection is needed to deter such action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike




----------



## Being-Art

Nike said:


> View attachment 672344
> View attachment 672345
> View attachment 672346


Didgori Medevac?


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> Not ready at all, to be honest. Even to facing the hardship of economy caused by disturbance the conflict of China versus US we are not ready. Such conflict will create a great impact (as China and US is Indonesia largest trade partner) and plumetting in Investment, trade and consumption will create a more deeper recession.
> 
> If anything to preserve such peace is better to arming ourselves to the teeth to deter any would be disturbing element in the region think Twice to messed up against Indonesia. Even sometimes i think, to be under Nuclear weapon umbrella protection is needed to deter such action.


God , how much i've envied on your optimism despite all of this . And i concurred . i don't care on whatever those SJWs wannabee going to say on their up and next field day but Nuclear technology and know how was a neccessity for this nation survavibility TODAY !!


----------



## Nike

Being-Art said:


> Didgori Medevac?



Yup


----------



## Nike




----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## benalto

a little story about submarine problem




__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




l.facebook.com


----------



## Nike




----------



## Aghost132483

Nike said:


> View attachment 672344
> View attachment 672345
> View attachment 672346



Why we procure this stuff? President had instruct defense minister to procure on local product if we already had the product, Many local manufacturer had this kind of product, there are Pindad Komodo, Turangga Tugas Anda, SSE P2 APC.


----------



## Chestnut

Aghost132483 said:


> Why we procure this stuff? President had instruct defense minister to procure on local product if we already had the product, Many local manufacturer had this kind of product, there are Pindad Komodo, Turangga Tugas Anda, SSE P2 APC.


Key word is *Defense*.

The Police is not under the Ministry of Defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Acts of terror leave bloody trail in Papua*

22nd September 2020 



Papua natives. (ANTARA FOTO/Iwan Adisaputra) (ANTARA FOTO/Iwan Adisaputra/)


Hence, it is untrue that Priest Yeremia Zanambani, found dead in Hitadipa village, was gunned down by security personnel
September has been the bloodiest month in Intan Jaya district, Papua province, this year with armed separatists mounting a spate of attacks which have left two soldiers and two civilians dead and two others injured.



On September 19, 2020, an Indonesian soldier died in a gunfight with several armed Papuan rebels near the Persiapan Hipadipa Military Sub-district Command's compound in the district.



The fallen hero has been identified as First Private Dwi Akbar Utomo, according to XVII Cenderawasih Regional Military Command spokesperson, Lt. Col. Reza Nur Patria.



The same day, armed separatists also reportedly gunned down Priest Yeremia Zanambani in Hitadipa village, Hitadipa sub-district.





The priest died of gunshot wounds after he was shot by armed criminals on September 19, 2020, Joint Regional Defense Command (Kogabwilhan) III spokesperson, Col. IGN Suriastawa, noted in a recent statement.



On September 17, 2020, another soldier, Chief Sergeant Sahlan, was reportedly killed in an ambush laid by a group of armed separatists. He was returning to the Persiapan Hipadipa Military Sub-district Command in Intan Jaya district with food supplies from the Sugapa area when he was attacked.



The attackers seized his gun and magazine, according to Commander of the Biak-based 173/Praja Vira Braja Military Resort Command, Brig. Gen. Iwan Setiawan.



Sahlan, a member of the 1404 Pindrang Military District Command in South Sulawesi province, had been tasked with backing up the Village Supervisory Non-Commissioned Officers (Babinsa) of the Persiapan Hipadipa Military Sub-district Command, Setiawan noted.



In a separate incident on September 17, 2020, armed Papuan rebels reportedly tortured and killed a 49-year-old motorcycle taxi Ojek driver identified as Badawi.



On September 13, 2020, armed separatists opened fire at two other Ojek drivers in Sugapa area, but they managed to survive the attack. The two drivers are currently undergoing treatment in Timika, the capital of Mimika District, Setiawan stated.



Meanwhile, the Indonesian Communion of Churches (PGI) has condemned the recent shooting of Priest Yeremia Zanamban in the province, where the security situation has remained volatile owing to its vulnerability to acts of deadly violence by armed separatists and their backers.



Local media reported that the PGI has sent letters to President Joko Widodo as well as the Indonesian Military (TNI) commander and the National Police chief, demanding a thorough investigation into the incident.



The PGI has also appealed to the government to set up an independent fact-finding team to probe the shooting.



Sugapa police chief, Second Inspector Engel Mayor, had met with Priest Timotius Miagoni from the Indonesian Evangelical Christian Church (GKII) to discuss information on Zanambani's death circulated on social media platforms.



Priest Miagoni was quoted by Papua Police spokesperson, Sen. Coms. Ahmad Kamal, as saying that he had received a phone call from a family member of Priest Zanambani informing him that Zanambani had been shot dead while feeding his swine at the pen.



"That is what I heard because I have yet to visit the village, so I am not able to speak further," Priest Miagoni was quoted by Kamal as saying.



Papua police later informed that a notorious criminal group, led by Jelek Waker, may have masterminded the shooting of Priest Zanambani.



The armed group may have also plotted a string of shootings and attacks on army personnel and civilians over the past few days, Kamal told journalists on Monday.



The Waker-led armed gang members had attempted to lure military and police personnel into the area, but only some army personnel were, in fact, present at the Persiapan Hipadipa Military Sub-district Command, he noted.



“Hence, it is untrue that Priest Yeremia Zanambani, found dead in Hitadipa village, was gunned down by security personnel,” Kamal remarked, adding that the police will examine the site of the shooting as part of its investigation into the case.



Joint Regional Defense Command (Kogabwilhan) III spokesperson, Col. IGN Suriastawa, had earlier denied allegations circulated by armed criminal groups and their supporters on social media platforms that the priest had been shot by TNI personnel, stating that on the contrary, armed Papuan criminals had shot him.



The spokesperson contended that armed groups and their loyalists had intentionally distorted the fact to corner the TNI and the Indonesian government in efforts to attract public attention ahead of the UN General Assembly in New York.



The general debate of the UN General Assembly's 75th session is scheduled to take place from September 22 to September 29, 2020, during which, a number of speakers will present their views and perspectives on relevant issues.



According to the United Nations' official website, at the opening of the general debate, the UN Secretary-General António Guterres will introduce the annual report on the activities of the organization.



At the high-level meeting, the UN member states will formally adopt a declaration on the commemoration of the United Nations' 75th anniversary. The UN75 Report summarizing the findings of the global dialogues will also be shared.



Over the past few years, the UN General Assembly has often been considered a platform by several people who want Papua to secede from the Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia to launch their campaigns for cornering Indonesia.



However, they intentionally ignore the killing spree the armed Papuan criminals carry out against innocent civilians, like the one witnessed in Intan Jaya district, Papua province, this September. (INE)


*Related news: Four crew members of stranded MV Adi Utama evacuated: SAR

Related news: Jelek Waker-led armed group masterminded shooting of priest: police*

EDITED BY INE




By Rahmad Nasution
Editor: Fardah Assegaf
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020








Acts of terror leave bloody trail in Papua - ANTARA News


September has been the bloodiest month in Intan Jaya district, Papua province, this year with armed separatists mounting a spate of attacks which have left two ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Air Force awaits NC212i aircraft
22nd September 2020 - 09:31 GMT | by The Shephard News Team

RSS
SAVE THIS FOR LATER

PIN THIS ARTICLE
PT Dirgantara Indonesia is manufacturing nine NC212i light military transport aircraft for the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU).

The value of the contract and timeframe for completion are undisclosed.

The TNI-AU and other branches of the Indonesian armed forces already operate 17 NC212 variants, according to Shephard Defence Insight, and the ...





__





Indonesian Air Force awaits NC212i aircraft | Shephard


PT Dirgantara Indonesia is manufacturing nine NC212i light military transport aircraft for the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU). The value of the contract and timeframe for …



www.shephardmedia.com





According to sources, TNI AU ordered at least 9 aircraft


----------



## umigami

Yeah, not a serious defence news.
But it okay to get a little bit of laugh isn't it?


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Yeah, not a serious defence news.
> But it okay to get a little bit of laugh isn't it?



don't know if it is hoax or not, but if it's true it is understandable. Most of today China armed forces recruits is coming from One Child Policy era. They are little princes and princesses from their respective families, so if they are dying in battle some family line in China will ended. The same can't be said with US armed forces and India for many reasons.


----------



## Nike

Kemhan Jepang Kunjungi PT PAL Indonesia
24 September 2020


Site visit Delegasi ATLA Kemhan Jepang di Work Site PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) (photo : PAL)

Surabaya - Pada 23 September 2020, 10.20 WIB. Direktur Pembangunan Kapal PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Turitan Indaryo didampingi Direktur Rekayasa Umum, Pemeliharaan dan Perbaikan Sutrisno menyambut hangat kunjungan Direktur Acquisition Technology and Logistic (ATLA) Kementerian Pertahanan Jepang Rear Admiral Hoshi Naoya pada Rabu, 23 September 2020.


TNI AL mengoperasikan kapal logistik KRI Multatuli 561 buatan galangan kapal IHI Corporation, Jepang (photo : Koarmatim)

Direktur Pembangunan Kapal dalam sambutannya yang disampaikan langsung menggunakan Bahasa Jepang menyatakan selamat datang dan kebanggaan atas kunjungan Rear Admiral Hoshi Naoya beserta rombongan. Sementara Rear Admiral Hoshi Naoya dalam sambutannya menyatakan apresiasi dan rasa terimakasih atas kesempatan yang diberikan guna menilik potensi kerjasama yang dapat dilakukan antara PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) dengan Jepang. Turut mendampingi dalam kunjungan tersebut adalah Atase Pertahanan Jepang di Indonesia dan delegasi industri maritim Jepang.

Dalam pertemuan yang penuh keakraban Direktur Pembangunan Kapal menyampaikan profil serta produk-produk yang menjadi unggulan PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) seperti Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR) 60 Meter, varian Offshore Patrol Vessel (OPV), varian Kapal Landing Platform Dock (LPD), Kapal Selam Nagapasa Class hingga kemampuan desain dan persenjataan produk Alutsista PT PAL Indonesia (Persero). Pada kesempatan tersebut juga dilakukan paparan profil dan produk dari Industri Maritim Jepang.


TNI AL mengoperasikan kapal pendarat amfibi KRI Teluk Amboina 503 buatan galangan kapal Sasebo Heavy Industries, Jepang (photo : TribunNews)

Pada kesempatan wawancara sebelum melaksanakan kunjungan lapangan, Rear Admiral Hoshi Naoya berharap agar kerjasama antara Indonesia dengan Jepang dapat berlanjut di kemudian hari.

Kunjungan diakhiri dengan site visit di Fasilitas ProduksiPT PAL Indonesia (Persero).

(PAL)


----------



## umigami

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308910516807507968I wonder what could that be?)


----------



## Nike

Yon Raider 100 Border Security assignment in PNG RI Border found firearms spare part and munition during routine check in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308910516807507968I wonder what could that be?)


 
based on his previous tweets like this one

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303132695292248064 it might be the F-35

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Being-Art

Gen3115 said:


> based on his previous tweets like this one
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303132695292248064 it might be the F-35


Yea, MoD, Vice MoD, and Opung (LBP) sticks to F-35A.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nametag

Being-Art said:


> Yea, MoD, Vice MoD, and Opung (LBP) sticks to F-35A.



Make sense and understandable that the US unwilling to commit/sold the F-35 to us, if we look the position of our government concerning China


----------



## Raduga

the president are mandating to buy local stuff , yet our paramilitary cops still buying this kind of thing from foreign source ....


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308910516807507968I wonder what could that be?)


JSF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Kemhan Jepang Kunjungi PT PAL Indonesia
> 24 September 2020
> 
> 
> Site visit Delegasi ATLA Kemhan Jepang di Work Site PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) (photo : PAL)
> 
> Surabaya - Pada 23 September 2020, 10.20 WIB. Direktur Pembangunan Kapal PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Turitan Indaryo didampingi Direktur Rekayasa Umum, Pemeliharaan dan Perbaikan Sutrisno menyambut hangat kunjungan Direktur Acquisition Technology and Logistic (ATLA) Kementerian Pertahanan Jepang Rear Admiral Hoshi Naoya pada Rabu, 23 September 2020.
> 
> 
> TNI AL mengoperasikan kapal logistik KRI Multatuli 561 buatan galangan kapal IHI Corporation, Jepang (photo : Koarmatim)
> 
> Direktur Pembangunan Kapal dalam sambutannya yang disampaikan langsung menggunakan Bahasa Jepang menyatakan selamat datang dan kebanggaan atas kunjungan Rear Admiral Hoshi Naoya beserta rombongan. Sementara Rear Admiral Hoshi Naoya dalam sambutannya menyatakan apresiasi dan rasa terimakasih atas kesempatan yang diberikan guna menilik potensi kerjasama yang dapat dilakukan antara PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) dengan Jepang. Turut mendampingi dalam kunjungan tersebut adalah Atase Pertahanan Jepang di Indonesia dan delegasi industri maritim Jepang.
> 
> Dalam pertemuan yang penuh keakraban Direktur Pembangunan Kapal menyampaikan profil serta produk-produk yang menjadi unggulan PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) seperti Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR) 60 Meter, varian Offshore Patrol Vessel (OPV), varian Kapal Landing Platform Dock (LPD), Kapal Selam Nagapasa Class hingga kemampuan desain dan persenjataan produk Alutsista PT PAL Indonesia (Persero). Pada kesempatan tersebut juga dilakukan paparan profil dan produk dari Industri Maritim Jepang.
> 
> 
> TNI AL mengoperasikan kapal pendarat amfibi KRI Teluk Amboina 503 buatan galangan kapal Sasebo Heavy Industries, Jepang (photo : TribunNews)
> 
> Pada kesempatan wawancara sebelum melaksanakan kunjungan lapangan, Rear Admiral Hoshi Naoya berharap agar kerjasama antara Indonesia dengan Jepang dapat berlanjut di kemudian hari.
> 
> Kunjungan diakhiri dengan site visit di Fasilitas ProduksiPT PAL Indonesia (Persero).
> 
> (PAL)


To make things hotter, our MoD actually interested on Soryu & Izumo class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

nametag said:


> Make sense and understandable that the US unwilling to commit/sold the F-35 to us, if we look the position of our government concerning China



Its not just our position, we're technically not ready for F-35's either, realistically and rationally the TNI-AU would only be ready for them by 2030's or end of 2020's at the earliest. The gap from operating our current 4th gen F-16's and Su-30's immediately to a full fledged 5th gen F-35 is too big of a technological leap, not saying its impossible but the learning curve would be both too expensive as well as having an effect on our overall readiness. The US side has repeatedly signalled that if Indonesia wants F-35's its better to get latest F-16's first.


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> To make things hotter, our MoD actually interested on Soryu & Izumo class


Great 
But I don't won't get my hope up for those.


----------



## umigami

Gen3115 said:


> Its not just our position, we're technically not ready for F-35's either, realistically and rationally the TNI-AU would only be ready for them by 2030's or end of 2020's at the earliest. The gap from operating our current 4th gen F-16's and Su-30's immediately to a full fledged 5th gen F-35 is too big of a technological leap, not saying its impossible but the learning curve would be both too expensive as well as having an effect on our overall readiness. The US side has repeatedly signalled that if Indonesia wants F-35's its better to get latest F-16's first.


Let's get both then. (12 f35 & 32 f16v perhaps)
With long queue of f35 production now, we'll get our first unit in 5 years anyway.


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> To make things hotter, our MoD actually interested on Soryu & Izumo class


Do they realize how expensive japanese weaponry are??
That soryu, newly build or second ?


----------



## Var Dracon

Raduga said:


> the president are mandating to buy local stuff , yet our paramilitary cops still buying this kind of thing from foreign source ....
> View attachment 672664
> View attachment 672665
> 
> View attachment 672667



Ah yes
Kotak sabun


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> the president are mandating to buy local stuff , yet our paramilitary cops still buying this kind of thing from foreign source ....
> View attachment 672664
> View attachment 672665
> 
> View attachment 672667



Nama kok panu


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> *Acts of terror leave bloody trail in Papua*
> 
> 22nd September 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Papua natives. (ANTARA FOTO/Iwan Adisaputra) (ANTARA FOTO/Iwan Adisaputra/)
> 
> 
> Hence, it is untrue that Priest Yeremia Zanambani, found dead in Hitadipa village, was gunned down by security personnel
> September has been the bloodiest month in Intan Jaya district, Papua province, this year with armed separatists mounting a spate of attacks which have left two soldiers and two civilians dead and two others injured.
> 
> 
> 
> On September 19, 2020, an Indonesian soldier died in a gunfight with several armed Papuan rebels near the Persiapan Hipadipa Military Sub-district Command's compound in the district.
> 
> 
> 
> The fallen hero has been identified as First Private Dwi Akbar Utomo, according to XVII Cenderawasih Regional Military Command spokesperson, Lt. Col. Reza Nur Patria.
> 
> 
> 
> The same day, armed separatists also reportedly gunned down Priest Yeremia Zanambani in Hitadipa village, Hitadipa sub-district.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The priest died of gunshot wounds after he was shot by armed criminals on September 19, 2020, Joint Regional Defense Command (Kogabwilhan) III spokesperson, Col. IGN Suriastawa, noted in a recent statement.
> 
> 
> 
> On September 17, 2020, another soldier, Chief Sergeant Sahlan, was reportedly killed in an ambush laid by a group of armed separatists. He was returning to the Persiapan Hipadipa Military Sub-district Command in Intan Jaya district with food supplies from the Sugapa area when he was attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> The attackers seized his gun and magazine, according to Commander of the Biak-based 173/Praja Vira Braja Military Resort Command, Brig. Gen. Iwan Setiawan.
> 
> 
> 
> Sahlan, a member of the 1404 Pindrang Military District Command in South Sulawesi province, had been tasked with backing up the Village Supervisory Non-Commissioned Officers (Babinsa) of the Persiapan Hipadipa Military Sub-district Command, Setiawan noted.
> 
> 
> 
> In a separate incident on September 17, 2020, armed Papuan rebels reportedly tortured and killed a 49-year-old motorcycle taxi Ojek driver identified as Badawi.
> 
> 
> 
> On September 13, 2020, armed separatists opened fire at two other Ojek drivers in Sugapa area, but they managed to survive the attack. The two drivers are currently undergoing treatment in Timika, the capital of Mimika District, Setiawan stated.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, the Indonesian Communion of Churches (PGI) has condemned the recent shooting of Priest Yeremia Zanamban in the province, where the security situation has remained volatile owing to its vulnerability to acts of deadly violence by armed separatists and their backers.
> 
> 
> 
> Local media reported that the PGI has sent letters to President Joko Widodo as well as the Indonesian Military (TNI) commander and the National Police chief, demanding a thorough investigation into the incident.
> 
> 
> 
> The PGI has also appealed to the government to set up an independent fact-finding team to probe the shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> Sugapa police chief, Second Inspector Engel Mayor, had met with Priest Timotius Miagoni from the Indonesian Evangelical Christian Church (GKII) to discuss information on Zanambani's death circulated on social media platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> Priest Miagoni was quoted by Papua Police spokesperson, Sen. Coms. Ahmad Kamal, as saying that he had received a phone call from a family member of Priest Zanambani informing him that Zanambani had been shot dead while feeding his swine at the pen.
> 
> 
> 
> "That is what I heard because I have yet to visit the village, so I am not able to speak further," Priest Miagoni was quoted by Kamal as saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Papua police later informed that a notorious criminal group, led by Jelek Waker, may have masterminded the shooting of Priest Zanambani.
> 
> 
> 
> The armed group may have also plotted a string of shootings and attacks on army personnel and civilians over the past few days, Kamal told journalists on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> The Waker-led armed gang members had attempted to lure military and police personnel into the area, but only some army personnel were, in fact, present at the Persiapan Hipadipa Military Sub-district Command, he noted.
> 
> 
> 
> “Hence, it is untrue that Priest Yeremia Zanambani, found dead in Hitadipa village, was gunned down by security personnel,” Kamal remarked, adding that the police will examine the site of the shooting as part of its investigation into the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Joint Regional Defense Command (Kogabwilhan) III spokesperson, Col. IGN Suriastawa, had earlier denied allegations circulated by armed criminal groups and their supporters on social media platforms that the priest had been shot by TNI personnel, stating that on the contrary, armed Papuan criminals had shot him.
> 
> 
> 
> The spokesperson contended that armed groups and their loyalists had intentionally distorted the fact to corner the TNI and the Indonesian government in efforts to attract public attention ahead of the UN General Assembly in New York.
> 
> 
> 
> The general debate of the UN General Assembly's 75th session is scheduled to take place from September 22 to September 29, 2020, during which, a number of speakers will present their views and perspectives on relevant issues.
> 
> 
> 
> According to the United Nations' official website, at the opening of the general debate, the UN Secretary-General António Guterres will introduce the annual report on the activities of the organization.
> 
> 
> 
> At the high-level meeting, the UN member states will formally adopt a declaration on the commemoration of the United Nations' 75th anniversary. The UN75 Report summarizing the findings of the global dialogues will also be shared.
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past few years, the UN General Assembly has often been considered a platform by several people who want Papua to secede from the Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia to launch their campaigns for cornering Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> However, they intentionally ignore the killing spree the armed Papuan criminals carry out against innocent civilians, like the one witnessed in Intan Jaya district, Papua province, this September. (INE)
> 
> 
> *Related news: Four crew members of stranded MV Adi Utama evacuated: SAR
> 
> Related news: Jelek Waker-led armed group masterminded shooting of priest: police*
> 
> EDITED BY INE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Rahmad Nasution
> Editor: Fardah Assegaf
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acts of terror leave bloody trail in Papua - ANTARA News
> 
> 
> September has been the bloodiest month in Intan Jaya district, Papua province, this year with armed separatists mounting a spate of attacks which have left two ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.antaranews.com


Btw why separatist always targeting ojek driver?


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> Do they realize how expensive japanese weaponry are??
> That soryu, newly build or second ?


Yes, they do because soryu only cost hardly around US$ 500 million same as Scorpene AM2000 spec, what make it look expensive? Because Soryu variant that they offer to Australia is extended variant one, it means research development needed for that submarine and that makes it prices go way higher than it supposed to be. And because of Australia submarine tender where soryu became so expensive, it creates weird stigma where people say "Soryu is expensive AF we can't buy it".



umigami said:


> Great
> But I don't won't get my hope up for those.


Me too! I'm looking forward for trieste instead


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Yes, they do because soryu only cost hardly around US$ 500 million same as Scorpene AM2000 spec, what make it look expensive? Because Soryu variant that they offer to Australia is extended variant one, it means research development needed for that submarine and that makes it prices go way higher than it supposed to be. And because of Australia submarine tender where soryu became so expensive, it creates weird stigma where people say "Soryu is expensive AF we can't buy it".
> 
> 
> Me too! I'm looking forward for trieste instead


it should be , izumo is ok ........ , but the existence of well deck in trieste give it a better offer (izumo is simply a carrier in disguise)


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Yes, they do because soryu only cost hardly around US$ 500 million same as Scorpene AM2000 spec, what make it look expensive? Because Soryu variant that they offer to Australia is extended variant one, it means research development needed for that submarine and that makes it prices go way higher than it supposed to be. And because of Australia submarine tender where soryu became so expensive, it creates weird stigma where people say "Soryu is expensive AF we can't buy it".
> 
> 
> Me too! I'm looking forward for trieste instead


AIP or Lithium ion version, which one they offer?


----------



## san.geuk

__





South Korea develops lithium-ion battery for new Jang Bogo-III Class diesel-electric powered attack submarine


South Korea in on the process to develop a lithium-ion battery to be used on the new Jang Bogo-III Class diesel-electric powered attack submarine.




www.navyrecognition.com





how is our next dsme 209 class? can they implemented this technology to ours?


----------



## Fl0gger

umigami said:


> AIP or Lithium ion version, which one they offer?


Both ....tinggal pilih mana yang sesuai kebutuhan kita saat ini ...

And if we took their offer then we get as same as what JSDF get and operate....and its realy interesting offer from kawasaki havey industries


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesia rejects Chinese request for military base
Indonesia says it will never sign military agreement with any nation*

TAIPEI (Taiwan News) — Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto told his Chinese counterpart, Wei Fenghe (魏鳳和), that his country *would not accept a request for a Chinese military base in the country, reports said Friday (Sept. 11).

The conversation occurred during a meeting between the two top defense officials in Jakarta on Sept. 8,* according to a report by Indonesian publication Kompas. Indonesia occupies a strategic location on the southern edge of the South China Sea and on the main sea route between China and the Indian Ocean, the Middle East, Europe and Africa.

Subianto also excluded the possibility that Indonesia would sign military accords with any other country, a military spokesman said. China would never be allowed to set up a base on Indonesian soil, as the government conducted an active foreign policy based on national freedom, a military spokesman said.

According to a U.S. report about China’s military published Sept. 1, Beijing was looking to expand its reach overseas by opening more bases. Djibouti in the Horn of Africa is one mooted location, but China is considering several other countries, from Sri Lanka and Myanmar, all the way to the Seychelles off the coast of East Africa, CNA reported.









Indonesia rejects Chinese request for military base | Taiwan News | 2020-09-11 17:28:00


Indonesia says it will never sign military agreement with any nation.Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto told his Chinese counterpart, Wei Fenghe, that his country would not accept a request for a Chinese military base, reports said Friday (Sept. 11). | 2020-09-11 17:28:00




www.taiwannews.com.tw





Did China really request for a military base?


----------



## Ravager

NEKONEKO said:


> *Indonesia rejects Chinese request for military base
> Indonesia says it will never sign military agreement with any nation*
> 
> TAIPEI (Taiwan News) — Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto told his Chinese counterpart, Wei Fenghe (魏鳳和), that his country *would not accept a request for a Chinese military base in the country, reports said Friday (Sept. 11).
> 
> The conversation occurred during a meeting between the two top defense officials in Jakarta on Sept. 8,* according to a report by Indonesian publication Kompas. Indonesia occupies a strategic location on the southern edge of the South China Sea and on the main sea route between China and the Indian Ocean, the Middle East, Europe and Africa.
> 
> Subianto also excluded the possibility that Indonesia would sign military accords with any other country, a military spokesman said. China would never be allowed to set up a base on Indonesian soil, as the government conducted an active foreign policy based on national freedom, a military spokesman said.
> 
> According to a U.S. report about China’s military published Sept. 1, Beijing was looking to expand its reach overseas by opening more bases. Djibouti in the Horn of Africa is one mooted location, but China is considering several other countries, from Sri Lanka and Myanmar, all the way to the Seychelles off the coast of East Africa, CNA reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia rejects Chinese request for military base | Taiwan News | 2020-09-11 17:28:00
> 
> 
> Indonesia says it will never sign military agreement with any nation.Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto told his Chinese counterpart, Wei Fenghe, that his country would not accept a request for a Chinese military base, reports said Friday (Sept. 11). | 2020-09-11 17:28:00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.taiwannews.com.tw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did China really request for a military base?



And you think ?? Just look at the map and see on how much they get covered/clossed off in their naval movement space . They need a naval base in the equatorial area anywhere as long as equatorial . Yet , east timor would only plunge their forces right into the trap they simply could never get out at all ...
Yet , the leaked news that was intrigues me . Who's leaking it and on what purposes ??


----------



## Nike

When Chinese officer left Indonesia after met with Prabowo, suddenly their Coast Guard intruding our Naval boundaries zone. Quite interesting to see such abrupt development, it is quite possible to see they don't met their expectation result of the meeting.

And not long after, Luhut givin'hints about US should take Indonesia seriously and giving access to their most advance Fighter and compared to Singapore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> When Chinese officer left Indonesia after met with Prabowo, suddenly their Coast Guard intruding our Naval boundaries zone. Quite interesting to see such abrupt development, it is quite possible to see they don't met their expectation result of the meeting.
> 
> And not long after, Luhut givin'hints about US should take Indonesia seriously and giving access to their most advance Fighter and compared to Singapore.



Well , the line has been drawn then ... 

Cheers for the interesting time of our lives gentleman ... ☕☕


----------



## umigami

*Why China, Once Coy, Suddenly Wants to Discuss a Code of Conduct for a Disputed Sea*
“The reason that I think the Chinese first agreed to the code of conduct was to block out the Americans, that the Chinese could say ‘we already established a track toward addressing the issues in the South China Sea, so the South China Sea is peaceful, and it is stable, so to the Americans, do not meddle,’” said Yun Sun, East Asia Program senior associate at the Stimson Center think tank in Washington. 

They start to feel the pressure.


----------



## nametag

Nike said:


> When Chinese officer left Indonesia after met with Prabowo, suddenly their Coast Guard intruding our Naval boundaries zone. Quite interesting to see such abrupt development, it is quite possible to see they don't met their expectation result of the meeting.
> 
> And not long after, Luhut givin'hints about US should take Indonesia seriously and giving access to their most advance Fighter and compared to Singapore.



How can the US trust and take indonesia seriously when the same man who demand access for advance fighter to the US, protect and back China interest and business in Indonesia. Just look how he defend China company in Morowali even when they blatantly break the law. Remember when Former Minister Susy captured China illegal fishing ship in Maluku and then Luhut took over the case and freed those ship? Yeah, I wouldn't trust him if I were the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

NEKONEKO said:


> *Indonesia rejects Chinese request for military base
> Indonesia says it will never sign military agreement with any nation*
> 
> TAIPEI (Taiwan News) — Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto told his Chinese counterpart, Wei Fenghe (魏鳳和), that his country *would not accept a request for a Chinese military base in the country, reports said Friday (Sept. 11).
> 
> The conversation occurred during a meeting between the two top defense officials in Jakarta on Sept. 8,* according to a report by Indonesian publication Kompas. Indonesia occupies a strategic location on the southern edge of the South China Sea and on the main sea route between China and the Indian Ocean, the Middle East, Europe and Africa.
> 
> Subianto also excluded the possibility that Indonesia would sign military accords with any other country, a military spokesman said. China would never be allowed to set up a base on Indonesian soil, as the government conducted an active foreign policy based on national freedom, a military spokesman said.
> [/URL]
> 
> Did China really request for a military base?
> 
> Keep in mind, before visiting Indonesia his also visited Philippines. One can easily deduce it was for the same agenda, Furthermore also note what was spoken by both Duterte and Jokowi in UN few days ago addressing similar topic





Ravager said:


> And you think ?? Just look at the map and see on how much they get covered/clossed off in their naval movement space . They need a naval base in the equatorial area anywhere as long as equatorial . Yet , east timor would only plunge their forces right into the trap they simply could never get out at all ...
> Yet , the leaked news that was intrigues me . Who's leaking it and on what purposes ??



Equatorial has nothing to do with it. Its Indonesia position geographically particularly Indonesia SLOC (Sea Lane of Communication). Indonesia literally control the world most strategic maritime choke points (Strait of Malacca & Lombok Strait)



nametag said:


> How can the US trust and take indonesia seriously when the same man who demand access for advance fighter to the US, protect and back China interest and business in Indonesia. Just look how he defend China company in Morowali even when they blatantly break the law. Remember when Former Minister Susy captured China illegal fishing ship in Maluku and then Luhut took over the case and freed those ship? Yeah, I wouldn't trust him if I were the US.



It has nothing to do with El Bepe. The US and all others Anglosphere world just unable "to read" our top politician motives & intentions due to the cultural & linguistic barrier. The only western nation who know "how to read" our cultural & lingusitic practice is the Nederland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

nametag said:


> How can the US trust and take indonesia seriously when the same man who demand access for advance fighter to the US, protect and back China interest and business in Indonesia. Just look how he defend China company in Morowali even when they blatantly break the law. Remember when Former Minister Susy captured China illegal fishing ship in Maluku and then Luhut took over the case and freed those ship? Yeah, I wouldn't trust him if I were the US.


Well, actually He has some US connections too.

Anak Luhut Pandjaitan Lulus Memuaskan di Seskoad Amerika
Etc..


----------



## Ravager

trishna_amṛta said:


> Equatorial has nothing to do with it. Its Indonesia position geographically particularly Indonesia SLOC (Sea Lane of Communication). Indonesia literally control the world most strategic maritime choke points (Strait of Malacca & Lombok Strait)
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with El Bepe. The US and all others Anglosphere world just unable "to read" our top politician motives & intentions due to the cultural & linguistic barrier. The only western nation who know "how to read" our cultural & lingusitic practice is the Nederland.


Well , brother ... If you have the time to bother with the semantic i'll stand corrected then ... 😁😁

And regarding our political leader perceived erratic behaviour . Let just say we are very famous for a very pragmatic nation . We were even willing to shake hand and cozy up albeit shyly even with the Israelis devil if that gesture would mean a massive benefit for us indonesian .... ( fill the blank with whatever group faction , group enterprise you deem might benefitted from ) 
We are crazier and more daring than india with less financial might we were suppossed to be . 
Makes no mistakes i'm still believed with LBP's patriotic sense . An erratic and annoying out of sense patriot who prefer to fill his pocket first nation the second . yet patriotic nevertheless ... crazy eh .. 😁


----------



## umigami

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309276679416754178About LHD procurement, are you sure it's Izumo they are offering, @Kansel ?
I mean, Izumo class isn't an LHD. Hyuga class is.


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309276679416754178About LHD procurement, are you sure it's Izumo they are offering, @Kansel ?
> I mean, Izumo class isn't an LHD. Hyuga class is.


considering how in the end our choice maker always choose the most budget efficient procurement ...... i can smell the korean salesman with their load of Dokdo class brochure and NG with their mistral coming right on , yet alman warned to not go under 800$ million LPH/LHD .


----------



## Raduga

We got a lot of stuff to work with czech 
source : https://kemlu.go.id/prague/id/news/...2IPV4PzfraB9doB-27kxZFpH4xT6hGzBaKodZuayeOHdM

*Kunjungan Kerja Ke Pabrik Radar ERA a.s. di Pardubice*
the VERA NG.





*











*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ravager

Raduga said:


> We got a lot of stuff to work with czech
> source : https://kemlu.go.id/prague/id/news/...2IPV4PzfraB9doB-27kxZFpH4xT6hGzBaKodZuayeOHdM
> 
> *Kunjungan Kerja Ke Pabrik Radar ERA a.s. di Pardubice*
> the VERA NG.
> View attachment 673151
> 
> *
> View attachment 673152
> 
> View attachment 673153
> 
> View attachment 673154
> *



A simple asking for help from this forum . 

What this equipment should be classified as is ?? ESM based sensor or simply a RF passive receiver based one ?? And please clarify the meaning of passive in their advertising . Please educate me in the most layman term as possible .

Thank you.


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309276679416754178About LHD procurement, are you sure it's Izumo they are offering, @Kansel ?
> I mean, Izumo class isn't an LHD. Hyuga class is.


My source say it's izumo tho, looking at the contender right now, i can say that this procurement still long way to go there's trieste, mistral, dokdo, juan carlos, and now izumo. Damn we even looking an opportunity to include Ingalls product.


----------



## NEKONEKO

We still need money to get more combat vessels (small - large) and subs tho. How soon can we expect the tender for this kind of ship become official?


2030+
Ayyyy


----------



## umigami

NEKONEKO said:


> We still need money to get more combat vessels (small - large) and subs tho. How soon can we expect the tender for this kind of ship become official?
> 
> 
> 2030+
> Ayyyy


Post 2024 I guess.


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> My source say it's izumo tho, looking at the contender right now, i can say that this procurement still long way to go there's trieste, mistral, dokdo, juan carlos, and now izumo. Damn we even looking an opportunity to include Ingalls product.


What's its specification requirements?
F35B capable perhaps?


----------



## Nike

Marine Corps

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

^^ Minute 1:50 Looks like the Indonesian Navy Nagapasa Class Submarine already received delivery of the Black Shark Torpedo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

from alman tweet 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309640830156759040
are we ready for the consequences?, since sokor lots doing business here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

mandala said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> ^^ Minute 1:50 Looks like the Indonesian Navy Nagapasa Class Submarine already received delivery of the Black Shark Torpedo.


Nice kaboom.


----------



## umigami

Is it true that a country need to recognize and open diplomatic ties with Israel to get access to JSF??


----------



## Nike




----------



## Raduga

It's been a while i have seen the HK G3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Dock Kodja Bahari, pics from lembaga keris

It's kinda amusing to see our BUMN works


----------



## Nike

S 60


----------



## Nike

Moment Haru Prajurit Kostrad Bertemu Ayah Kandung Usai Terjun Dari Pesawat
25 September, 2020


Jakarta. Ada Pemandangan berbeda dan mengharukan dari Peleton Bekud Yon Bekang 2 Kostrad yang sedang melayani penerjunan Latjungar Statik Brigif Para Raider 18 Kostrad dan Yonif Para Raider 501 Kostrad di Karang Mojo dan Puri Semanding daerah Plandaan Kab. Jombang (23/9/2020).
Pertemuan yang tak biasa dan jarang terjadi dimana ayah kandung yang berdinas sehari-hari di Batalyon Bekang 2 Divif 2 Kostrad bertemu dengan sang anak kandung yang baru selesai terjun dari pesawat Hercules C-1335 ialah seorang prajurit yang bertugas di Brigif PR 18 Kostrad Brigif Para Raider 18 Kostrad.
Pertemuan mengharukan antara anak dan ayah kandung ini,sempat di abadikan oleh tim penerangan satuan Yon Bekang 2 Kostrad yang saat itu, juga lagi bersama dengan Pelda Wakib yang tak lain adalah ayah kandung dari Serda Ramang Aditya Martando, terlihat sangat akrab dan penuh kehangatan dengan sang ayah.
Para anggota Peleton Perbekud Yon Bekang 2 Kostrad yang saat itu melayani penerjunan mendadak riuh dikarenakan Pelda Wakib yang saat itu sedang melayani penerjunan, bisa bertemu langsung dengan sang anak kesayangan dari satuan yang beliau layani, sehingga suasana yang saat itu serius tampak menjadi santai dan penuh canda tawa dikala ada anggota perbekud lain mencandai moment pertemuan itu.
Entah kebetulan atau tidak, Serda Ramang yang menjadi peloncat ke 20 sorty pertama dari Brigif PR 18 Kostrad ini tepat dengan berada di bagian sang ayah yang saat itu sebagai tim recovery darat di panel tutup.
“Walau sering telponan dan kadang dia juga pulang ke rumah, tetapi saya bangga dan senang bisa bertemu langsung dengan anak di tempat latihan seperti ini, bangga karena anak saya bisa bergabung dengan pasukan penerjun dan saya yang melayani payung untuk dia,” ucap Pelda Wakib.
“Kemaren sih sempat telponan, video call juga minta doa nya karena mau terjun itu, kalo saya sih mas, penting semua selamat, aman payung juga aman kerja semangat,” pungkas Pelda Wakib sambil membereskan payung yang selesai digunakan peterjun. (Penkostrad).









Moment Haru Prajurit Kostrad Bertemu Ayah Kandung Usai Terjun Dari Pesawat : Kostrad


Komando Strategis Angkatan Darat




kostrad.mil.id


----------



## Nike

Brigif PR 18

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Mortar 81 mm exercise
















Bonus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> Mortar 81 mm exercise
> 
> View attachment 673525
> View attachment 673526
> View attachment 673527
> View attachment 673528
> 
> 
> Bonus
> 
> View attachment 673529



Do we still had 120 mm mortar stocks in the depot ?? How come we never see them in the practice routines . I was only told that we had them but never see the thing...


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> Do we still had 120 mm mortar stocks in the depot ?? How come we never see them in the practice routines . I was only told that we had them but never see the thing...



We clearly had them, 

Our 120 mm is relic from Soekarno era though and fall in favour for more versatile 81 mm class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

I genuinely think we should replace the 105mm howitzers with modern 120mm mortars attached to infantry battalions. They're a lot more mobile and versatile and are quicker force multipliers.


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> I genuinely think we should replace the 105mm howitzers with modern 120mm mortars attached to infantry battalions. They're a lot more mobile and versatile and are quicker force multipliers.



The army is still pondering to use all 155 mm guns artillery instead and that's why they put on hold request for 105 mm light gun howitzer. 

For 120 mm mortar, i believe they must change a lot of Banpur distribution if we are trying to include them once more. And not that great though if we include them for Battalion Banpur level, as logistic and size will be more demanding compared to the more versatile 81 mm mortar. But it will be more suited for the new Mechanized infantry Brigade level though as they can be used on platform like Anoa or M113.


----------



## Nike

This video clearly shown us, how much different fighting in the frontline today compared to decade ago. Units even small as at platoon and squad level being equipped with ISR tools and portable small drone is a must have tools on battlefield


----------



## Zarvan

san.geuk said:


> from alman tweet
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309640830156759040
> are we ready for the consequences?, since sokor lots doing business here



I have always taken Islam very seriously and therefore consider Indonesia as brother and therefore as brother I am worried about both Malaysia and Indonesia. Both of these countries are no where close to be ready to be able to defend themselves. South East Asia region is next flashpoint of the world potentially the region from where World War III will begin and both Indonesia and Malaysia are most vulnerable. Indonesia should not pull out of this project instead not only it should remain part of project but also make sure when jet is ready it inducts more than 200 of these monsters.


----------



## umigami

Zarvan said:


> I have always taken Islam very seriously and therefore consider Indonesia as brother and therefore as brother I am worried about both Malaysia and Indonesia. Both of these countries are no where close to be ready to be able to defend themselves. South East Asia region is next flashpoint of the world potentially the region from where World War III will begin and both Indonesia and Malaysia are most vulnerable. Indonesia should not pull out of this project instead not only it should remain part of project but also make sure when jet is ready it inducts more than 200 of these monsters.


Actually here in Indonesia. A lot of us don't really see this jet as a "monster". A 4.5 gen fighter with price tag higher than most common 5th gen fighter. And some higher up said we don't get Technology transfer equal to money we will invest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310014793097580546Pulling out from KFX and 2nd batch submarine (possibly) got canceled. 
Korean definitely hate that general.


----------



## mandala

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310014793097580546Pulling out from KFX and 2nd batch submarine (possibly) got canceled.
> Korean definitely hate that general.


There is no official news from the MoD of any pulling out and cancellation. As i know AH is not a fan of the Korean.


----------



## umigami

mandala said:


> There is no official news from the MoD of any pulling out and cancellation. As i know AH is not a fan of the Korean.


Yeah you're right. Forgot to type "if it's come true" there.
Is it possible to smoothen KFX technology debacle if we buy whole lot of US fighter?


----------



## Kansel

mandala said:


> There is no official news from the MoD of any pulling out and cancellation. As i know AH is not a fan of the Korean.


There's actually sign that MoD also hate this sub too, look at this









Prabowo Disebut Kecewa Soal Kapal Selam Buatan RI, Kok Bisa?


Ternyata banyak dugaan persoalan dalam pembuatan kapal selam Indonesia yang kerjasama dengan Korsel.




www.cnbcindonesia.com





And our top defense brass doesn't really like that either 






I mean, if we can get sub like 214 or scorpene with newest tech, why not? Much better than 209s


----------



## mandala

Kansel said:


> There's actually sign that MoD also hate this sub too, look at this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prabowo Disebut Kecewa Soal Kapal Selam Buatan RI, Kok Bisa?
> 
> 
> Ternyata banyak dugaan persoalan dalam pembuatan kapal selam Indonesia yang kerjasama dengan Korsel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbcindonesia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And our top defense brass doesn't really like that either
> 
> View attachment 673707
> 
> 
> I mean, if we can get sub like 214 or scorpene with newest tech, why not? Much better than 209s


Like i said before there is no offficial news of any cancellation.

AH tweeted:
*"Anything may happen as long as no contract sign yet.* What about previous submarine contract fate?"

Cmiiw the contract have been signed right? Kinda strange if he is asking that question after his previous statement.

Btw can we upgrade a contract from Type 209 to Type 214 with the Korean?


----------



## Kansel

mandala said:


> Cmiiw the contract have been signed right? Kinda strange if he is asking that question after his previous statement.
> 
> Btw can we upgrade a contract from Type 209 to Type 214 with the Korean?


No, the contract is not effective yet and no, we can't upgrade out contract from type 209 to 214


----------



## mandala

Kansel said:


> No, the contract is not effective yet and no, we can't upgrade out contract from type 209 to 214


Effective or not the contract have been signed right?

Oic.


----------



## san.geuk

Zarvan said:


> I have always taken Islam very seriously and therefore consider Indonesia as brother and therefore as brother I am worried about both Malaysia and Indonesia. Both of these countries are no where close to be ready to be able to defend themselves. South East Asia region is next flashpoint of the world potentially the region from where World War III will begin and both Indonesia and Malaysia are most vulnerable. Indonesia should not pull out of this project instead not only it should remain part of project but also make sure when jet is ready it inducts more than 200 of these monsters.



kfx always considered as 4.5 gen fighter her RCS bigger than the F35, their technology have not mature yet, basically its a papper design but the aquisition cost above f35 who has flying and proven, we Indonesian not so many budget to spend so the priority is more realistic if we choose the proven design

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

mandala said:


> AH tweeted:
> *"Anything may happen as long as no contract sign yet.* What about previous submarine contract fate?"
> 
> Cmiiw the contract have been signed right? Kinda strange if he is asking that question after his previous statement.



Anyone who's giving any weight in AH tweet nights as well asking whether or not Kim Kardashian boobs is a real boobs (of which they are not)

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> The army is still pondering to use all 155 mm guns artillery instead and that's why they put on hold request for 105 mm light gun howitzer.


I'm more or less well subscribed into the idea that static towed artillery is obsolete. Modern day force multipliers like loitering drones, PGM's, and relatively cheap drone fired AGM's have pretty much made static artillery somewhat of a lability compared to self propelled artillery like the CEASARs and M109's. I am very much invested into the idea that our artillery regiments are better off scrapping the static guns and replacing them with more CEASARs, despite the costs.

Even if you can argue that yes they are much more cheaper than SPG's, the fact that with only even a trained crew, a notional adversary's batteries can easily conduct counter-battery operations as quickly as possible after the Counter-Battery Radar picks up the initial fire mission of your gun. This gives you a very small and often sometimes not enough window of opportunity to pack up all of the equipment and scoot; thus making them largely vulnerable to even themselves.



Nike said:


> For 120 mm mortar, i believe they must change a lot of Banpur distribution if we are trying to include them once more. And not that great though if we include them for Battalion Banpur level, as logistic and size will be more demanding compared to the more versatile 81 mm mortar. But it will be more suited for the new Mechanized infantry Brigade level though as they can be used on platform like Anoa or M113.



I don't think they would be a lot more logistically demanding to be honest. A lot of countries have 60mm, 88mm, and 120mm man portable mortars available at the platoon, company, and battalion level. We're really only taking about a tube and a plate that people would be transporting on their backs, not really an entire vehicle dedicated to transporting them. At that point I would have agreed with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

Chestnut said:


> I'm more or less well subscribed into the idea that static towed artillery is obsolete. Modern day force multipliers like loitering drones, PGM's, and relatively cheap drone fired AGM's have pretty much made static artillery somewhat of a lability compared to self propelled artillery like the CEASARs and M109's. I am very much invested into the idea that our artillery regiments are better off scrapping the static guns and replacing them with more CEASARs, despite the costs.
> 
> Even if you can argue that yes they are much more cheaper than SPG's, the fact that with only even a trained crew, a notional adversary's batteries can easily conduct counter-battery operations as quickly as possible after the Counter-Battery Radar picks up the initial fire mission of your gun. This gives you a very small and often sometimes not enough window of opportunity to pack up all of the equipment and scoot; thus making them largely vulnerable to even themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they would be a lot more logistically demanding to be honest. A lot of countries have 60mm, 88mm, and 120mm man portable mortars available at the platoon, company, and battalion level. We're really only taking about a tube and a plate that people would be transporting on their backs, not really an entire vehicle dedicated to transporting them. At that point I would have agreed with you.


On mobile SPG i agree wholeheartedly . Let get mobile 155 all the way . On the condition at least we have one factory that could handle the barrel repair and maintenance . Producing was much more preferred .
But on the 120 mm mortar . Truth to be told isn't that thing was kind of heavy AF . I always see the thing was always mounted on vehicles . While the damaged inflicted was awesome if not equal to the 155 mm round's damages it definitely close to it . We have to think ease of transportation for the mans in the field . The thing should be designated at batallion level fire support at minimum


Note : always forget the minutes detail


----------



## mandala

trishna_amṛta said:


> Anyone who's giving any weight in AH tweet nights as well asking whether or not Kim Kardashian boobs is a real boobs (of which they are not)


Lol.


----------



## Chestnut

Ravager said:


> But on the 120 mm mortar . Truth to be told isn't that thing was kind of heavy AF . I always see the thing was always mounted on vehicles


Nope, look US Army 11C MOS. Those guys are literally infantrymen running around carrying mortars all day. Although some are given mobile transport in the form of either a Humvee, MATV, or LMTV truck.






There's also the Hirtenberger Defense M12 mortar, comes with both a carriage and man portable version.



https://hds.hirtenberger.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/HDS_120mm_System.pdf



They also have the M6 (60mm) and M8 (88mm) tubes.


----------



## Nike

Quite brutal her answer, but we are need such unyielding attitude to match our greatness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> Quite brutal her answer, but we are need such unyielding attitude to match our greatness.


They already in China hands doing or China foreign political extension. It wont be surprising if Australia failed to spread their influence in pacific countries then Vanuatu would become China "full" proxy.


----------



## Nike

Gundala said:


> They already in China hands doing or China foreign political extension. It wont be surprising if Australia failed to spread their influence in pacific countries then Vanuatu would become China "full" proxy.



This China proxy had some bad after taste, they (the China) apparently hold 220 million US Dollar worth of Vanuatu foreign debts and their total GDP worth around 900 million US Dollar thus China unilaterally can hold large sway of Vanuatu economy. 

Indonesia should block Vanuatu, Made efforts to supporting other Pacific countries economically and Made efforts to alienate them from Pacific circle. Cooperation with Australia, Japan and US is important IMHO. The best bet is Papua New Guinea first then Fiji and Solomon island which include MSG countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

There is China Coast Guard pics in the video and they put word "Ancaman dari luar atau dalam " at the same time, look at 00.48-00.50


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

Barang Kosher


----------



## Ravager

Chestnut said:


> Nope, look US Army 11C MOS. Those guys are literally infantrymen running around carrying mortars all day. Although they are given mobile transport in the form of either a Humvee, MATV, or LMTV truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also the Hirtenberger Defense M12 mortar, come with both a carriage and man portable version.
> 
> 
> 
> https://hds.hirtenberger.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/HDS_120mm_System.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> They also have the M6 (60mm) and M8 (88mm) tubes.



Damn , the israelis soltam series still take the cake after all . 120 kg for a base plate ?? I ain't going to lugg and off load the damn thing around .... 
The thing is while most of our progressive midle officer one were allready dreaming on operating such a fantastic equipment around the company level supporting fire power . It still falls on deaf ears .... 

Sigh ...


----------



## Chestnut

Ravager said:


> Damn , the israelis soltam series still take the cake after all . 120 kg for a base plate ?? I ain't going to lugg and off load the damn thing around ....
> The thing is while most of our progressive midle officer one were allready dreaming on operating such a fantastic equipment around the company level supporting fire power . It still falls on deaf ears ....
> 
> Sigh ...


The M9 base plate is 61kg





__





M120 120mm Mortar






fas.org


----------



## Nike

*Anggaran (Besar) Pertahanan untuk Kementerian Prabowo*
*Anggaran untuk fungsi pertahanan mendapatkan porsi terbesar kedua di RAPBN 2021.*
Red: Andri Saubani


ANTARA /OLHA MULALINDA





KRI Teluk Lada bersandar di Dermaga Pangkalan Armada III, Kota Sorong, Papua Barat, Jumat (10/7/2020). Kepala Staf TNI AL (Kasal) Laksamana TNI Yudo Margono dalam kunjungan kerjanya ke Armada III mengatakan Alat Utama Sistem Pertahanan (Alutsista) TNI AL masih jauh dari kata ideal terutama di wilayah Timur Indonesia, sehingga Kasal berencana menambah Alutsista untuk pertahanan laut khususnya wilayah Timur Indonesia.


REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, oleh *Arif Satrio Nugroho*
*Baca Juga:*

AS Perbarui Alutsista Udara dan Laut Demi Ungguli China
Alutsista _Made In Indonesia_ yang Bisa Dibeli Prabowo
Tantangan di Natuna dan Investasi Alutsista di Usia ke-7 RI
Anggaran untuk fungsi pertahanan mendapatkan angka terbesar kedua di Rencana Anggaran Pendapatan dan Belanja Negara (RAPBN) tahun 2021 yang disampaikan oleh Kementerian Keuangan (Kemenkeu). Anggaran yang bakal dikoordinir oleh Kementerian Pertahanan itu berdasarkan RAPBN berjumlah Rp 136,9 triliun, hanya lebih rendah dari Kementerian PUPR.
Namun, menjadi pertanyaan tersendiri apakah anggaran tersebut cukup untuk memenuhi kebutuhan pertahanan Indonesia pada 2021. Belum lagi, pandemi Covid-19 juga mengubah postur penggunaan anggaran pada Kementerian di Indonesia, tak terkecuali kemenhan.
Hingga saat ini, Rabu (23/9), Kemenhan masih melakukan rapat bersama Komisi I DPR RI untuk membahas anggaran. Terakhir, Anggota Komisi I DPR RI Sukamta mengungkapkan, dari Rp 136,9 triliun, Kemenhan masih ingin menambah sekira Rp 19 triliun dan 10 triliun lantaran masih ada kebutuhan yang tidak terpenuhi dari pagu yang ditentukan RAPBN tersebut.
"Komisi I sudah mendengarkan penjelasan tersebut dan mengusulkan kepada Badan Anggaran DPR RI soal keperluan Kemhan/TNI tersebut," kata politikus PKS itu pada *Republika.co.id*.
Kendati demikian, Anggota Komisi I DPR RI dari Fraksi PDIP TB Hasanuddin menyatakan bahwa anggaran Kemenhan itu belum final. "Belum final, masih satu kali atau dua kali rapat lagi," ujar Legislator yang merupakan Purnawirawan TNI itu saat dikonfirmasi *Republika.co.id*.
Berdasarkan Buku II Nota Keuangan Beserta RAPBN Tahun Anggaran 2021, pemerintah disebut akan terus melanjutkan kegiatan prioritas dan strategis dalam rangka mendukung terwujudnya pemenuhan Minimum Essential Force (MEF) secara bertahap. Beberapa _output_ strategis yang akan dicapai dalam fungsi pertahanan pada tahun 2021, antara lain dukungan pengadaan alutsista sebesar Rp 9,3 triliun; dan pembangunan jalan inspeksi pengamanan perbatasan (JIPP) sepanjang 375 km.
Selain itu, akan dilakukan pula modernisasi dan pemeliharaan dan perawatan alutsista arhanud, overhaul pesawat terbang dan heli angkut pada TNI AD, pengadaan kapal patroli cepat, peningkatan pesawat udara matra laut, serta pemeliharaan dan perawatan alutsista dan komponen pendukung alutsista pada TNI AL, pengadaan Penangkal Serangan Udara (PSU) dan material pendukung, serta pemeliharaandan perawatan pesawat tempur pada TNI AU.
Kemenhan menyiapkan anggaran Rp 2,65 triliun untuk pengadaan material dan alutsista strategis serta Rp 1,23 triliun untuk pemeriksaan dan perawatan alutsista. Pemerintah juga berencana melakukan peningkatan kesejahteraan prajurit yaitu pembangunan rumah dinas prajurit.
Kemenhan sendiri belum menjelaskan secara rinci pada publik terkait fokus dan rincian penggunaan anggaran yang mencapai Rp 137 triliun itu. Namun, berdasarkan Buku II Nota Keuangan beserta RAPBN 2021 oleh Kementerian Keuangan menyatakan, alokasi anggaran fungsi pertahanan tahun 2021, digunakan untuk mendukung pencapaian target prioritas pembangunan nasional bidang pertahanan.
Target itu dilakukan dengan tujuan mendukung stimulus pemulihan ekonomi; melanjutkan _multiyears contract_; dan menyelesaikan _carry over_ kegiatan tahun 2020. Tujuan berikutnya yakni melanjutkan prioritas K/L dan Prioritas Nasional; memenuhi biaya operasional, melaksanakan dukungan operasional pertahanan; serta melaksanakan pembinaan dan pendidikan kewargaan, wawasan kebangsaanngsaan dan bela negara.
Kepala Pusat Penerangan TNI Mayor Jenderal Sisriadi enggan berbicara banyak soal fokus anggaran tersebut. Sebab, anggaran itu sendiri masih dalam proses pembahasan dan masih dapat dikoreksi DPR RI. Namun, ia mengakui beberapa program Kemenhan memang merupakan program yang diajukan TNI sebagai salah satu Kuasa Pemegang Anggaran (KPA) di Kemenhan. Ada lima KPA di Kemenhan, yakni Setjen Kemhan, Panglima TNI untuk unit TNI, Kasad untuk TNI AD, Kasal untuk TNI AL dan KASAU untuk TNI AU.
"Jadi pengajuan programnya itu _bottom up_, angkatan ke Mabes dan Kemhan. Jadi itu sudah umumlah. Itu _kan_ program itu memang yang diajukan Kementerian Pertahanan dan organisasinya. Itu _kan_ masih rencana, nanti jadi APBN dalam bentuk UU dan nanti bisa saja berubah," ujar Sisriadi pada *Republika.co.id*.
Sementara, Guru Besar Ilmu Politik dan Pertahanan Universitas Padjadjaran Bandung, Muradi mengatakan besarnya anggaran Kemenhan tersebut masih belum memenuhi angka 'normal'. Kebutuhan anggaran optimal adalah 1,5 sampai 2 persen dari Produk Domestik Bruto (PDB).
"Kalau GDP kita sekitar 4000 an triliun kurang lebih kita butuh sekitar 350-400 triliun untuk pertahanan minimum," kata Muradi pada *Republika.co.id.*
Namun, meski Rp 137 triliun masih jauh di bawah kebutuhan optimal, Muradi menilai hal itu tidak mengherankan. Sebab, kemampuan keuangan Indonesia memang belum mampu untuk mewujudkan kebutuhan itu. Maka menjadi pertanyaan bagaimana Indonesia bisa memenuhi kebutuhan pertanyaan, misalnya dalam hal memperbarui alutsista.
"Kalau mau serius modernisasi alutsista maka tidak bisa berpegang penuh dalam APBN," ujar Muradi.
Maka itu, kata Muradi, harus ada upaya ekstra dari pemerintah agar kebutuhan anggaran petshanan bisa terpenuhi. "Harus ada namanya diskresi dari pemerintah, apa bentuk diskresinya harus dari anggaran - anggaran di luar. Perlu kebijkann lain agar tidak terpaku pada APBN," kata dia








Anggaran (Besar) Pertahanan untuk Kementerian Prabowo |Republika Online


Anggaran untuk fungsi pertahanan mendapatkan porsi terbesar kedua di RAPBN 2021.




m.republika.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nametag

Nike said:


> Barang Kosher



The Phillippines just received Elbit Hermes 450 and 900, which IMO more advanced than the searcher we currently had. IMHO we should continue to acquire more Phillippines product, like Elbit Hermes rather than acquiring the CH4 which has questionable reputation.


----------



## umigami




----------



## Nike

Azerbaijan Armenian clash show us one more Time, those Russian Air Defense is unable to do shit against proper UCAV like Bayraktar and so on and modern jammer system like Koral. Indonesia must to invest more to acquire such capability and now better to say goodbye for Russian Made arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mandala

Based from this news Indonesia purchased Kozak-2M Armored Vehicle from Ukraine. Looks like we are going to see some new toys in the upcoming TNI 75th Anniversary.







*Kunjungan Delegasi Kementerian Pertahanan RI ke Ukraina*

04/09/2020 16:35 PM

Delegasi Kementerian Pertahanan RI dipimpin Bapak N. Ponang Djawoto (Marsekal Madya Angkatan Udara) selaku Direktur Jenderal Kekuatan Pertahanan-Kementerian Pertahanan RI, telah mengadakan kunjungan kerja ke Kyiv, Ukraina pada 2-4 September 2020. Selain delegasi Kemenhan RI turut hadir pula delegasi PT Pindad dan delegasi PT. LEN Industri.
Kunjungan diadakan sebagai tindak lanjut kunjungan kerja Wakil Menteri Pertahanan RI pada Februari 2020 dan sebagai implementasi Perjanjian Kerja Sama Bilateral Bidang Pertahanan yang telah ditandatangani tahun 2016 dan telah diratifikasi kedua negara.
Kegiatan utama kunjungan antara lain melakukan Courtesy dan Pertemuan dengan Oleksandr Myroniuk, Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Ukraina. Pada saat pertemuan, Pihak Ukraina menyampaikan secara resmi surat dari Menteri Pertahanan Ukraina kepada Menteri Pertahanan RI berisikan undangan kepada Menhan RI untuk dapat melakukan kunjungan resmi ke Ukraina pada waktu yang disepakati Bersama.
Untuk lebih mengetahui lebih banyak mengenai kemampuan industri alutsista setempat, *Delegasi selanjutnya mengadakan kunjungan ke beberapa perusahaan industri BUMN dan swasta setempat, termasuk, melihat kesiapan 2 (dua) jenis kendaraan angkut pasukan beroda (APC) ‘Kozak II M’ yang dibeli pihak Indonesia dan direncanakan akan diikutkan dalam parade militer dalam rangka perayaan Hari Ulang Tahun Angkatan Bersenjata Republik Indonesia ke-75 bulan Oktober 2020 mendatang.*









Kedutaan Besar Republik Indonesia di Kyiv, Merangkap Republik Armenia dan Georgia Ukraina


Kedutaan Besar Republik Indonesia di Kyiv, Merangkap Republik Armenia dan Georgia Ukraina




kemlu.go.id


----------



## Raduga

mandala said:


> Based from this news looks like Indonesia purchased Kozak-2M Armored Vehicle from Ukraine.
> 
> *Kunjungan Delegasi Kementerian Pertahanan RI ke Ukraina*
> 
> 04/09/2020 16:35 PM
> 
> Delegasi Kementerian Pertahanan RI dipimpin Bapak N. Ponang Djawoto (Marsekal Madya Angkatan Udara) selaku Direktur Jenderal Kekuatan Pertahanan-Kementerian Pertahanan RI, telah mengadakan kunjungan kerja ke Kyiv, Ukraina pada 2-4 September 2020. Selain delegasi Kemenhan RI turut hadir pula delegasi PT Pindad dan delegasi PT. LEN Industri.
> Kunjungan diadakan sebagai tindak lanjut kunjungan kerja Wakil Menteri Pertahanan RI pada Februari 2020 dan sebagai implementasi Perjanjian Kerja Sama Bilateral Bidang Pertahanan yang telah ditandatangani tahun 2016 dan telah diratifikasi kedua negara.
> Kegiatan utama kunjungan antara lain melakukan Courtesy dan Pertemuan dengan Oleksandr Myroniuk, Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Ukraina. Pada saat pertemuan, Pihak Ukraina menyampaikan secara resmi surat dari Menteri Pertahanan Ukraina kepada Menteri Pertahanan RI berisikan undangan kepada Menhan RI untuk dapat melakukan kunjungan resmi ke Ukraina pada waktu yang disepakati Bersama.
> Untuk lebih mengetahui lebih banyak mengenai kemampuan industri alutsista setempat, *Delegasi selanjutnya mengadakan kunjungan ke beberapa perusahaan industri BUMN dan swasta setempat, termasuk, melihat kesiapan 2 (dua) jenis kendaraan angkut pasukan beroda (APC) ‘Kozak II M’ yang dibeli pihak Indonesia dan direncanakan akan diikutkan dalam parade militer dalam rangka perayaan Hari Ulang Tahun Angkatan Bersenjata Republik Indonesia ke-75 bulan Oktober 2020 mendatang.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kedutaan Besar Republik Indonesia di Kyiv, Merangkap Republik Armenia dan Georgia Ukraina
> 
> 
> Kedutaan Besar Republik Indonesia di Kyiv, Merangkap Republik Armenia dan Georgia Ukraina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kemlu.go.id


bet they're only buying few for our spec ops vehicle , Chaiseri Firstwin , Bushmaster , and now this ......


----------



## mandala

Raduga said:


> bet they're only buying few for our spec ops vehicle , Chaiseri Firstwin , Bushmaster , and now this ......


Yea i was thinking the same thing by looking at dark grey paint on the Kozak-2M pic.


----------



## kooppyyy

Being-Art said:


> Itu AMRAAM varian lama, F-16C/D Block 25+ gak bisa bawa AMRAAM C7, baru F-16 eMLU yg bisa bawa AMRAAM C7


Indeed. Although to be fair, looking from the "clipped" fins, the second picture does appear to be a "C" variant AMRAAM, probably a C5.


Raduga said:


> according to one of the pussenkav researcher assesment , the most optimal cavalry cannon for AD medium tank and FSV is hitfact 105 and 120mm(interchangable) , but dont know how CMI and Cockerill won though ....
> View attachment 671629


Bear in mind that the report cites Leonardo only as an example, not preference. The fact that the two main requirements are:
-Modular turrets between 105 - 120 calibre
-Meet the General Standardisation Requirement
-Able to fire kinetic penetrator
Hence why the first real mockup of Kaplan MMWT is shown with the XC-8 105/120mm turret, I assume this is to meet the 2nd criteria to simplify maintenance? As our army is already an existing and large operator of Cockerill. But then for some reason, I assume down the road an autoloader came up as a requirement (nevermind I was wrong, XC-8 does also feature autoloader as well) we ended up with the 3105 turret








Aghost132483 said:


> Every debate end with CAATSA, so why don't we use our indigenous developed Wirajayadi Bahari product


I'm sorry, but isn't this just locally modified Type-89 APC?


----------



## Ravager

kooppyyy said:


> Indeed. Although to be fair, looking from the "clipped" fins, the second picture does appear to be a "C" variant AMRAAM, probably a C5.
> 
> Bear in mind that the report cites Leonardo only as an example, not preference. The fact that the two main requirements are:
> -Modular turrets between 105 - 120 calibre
> -Meet the General Standardisation Requirement
> -Able to fire kinetic penetrator
> Hence why the first real mockup of Kaplan MMWT is shown with the XC-8 105/120mm turret, I assume this is to meet the 2nd criteria to simplify maintenance? As our army is already an existing and large operator of Cockerill. But then for some reason, I assume down the road an autoloader came up as a requirement, so we ended up with the 3105 turret
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but isn't this just locally modified Type-89 APC?



Yes it was .... A chinese made one . That's why that thing was get dragged on by almost a decade by the marine brass . The marine were only asking for two things more BMP3 and LVPT while they do asking for a modern 8x8 they understand the need and merit for standarisation after seeing the Pandur and were on the fence for a while because of it . But , you know the story about it ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kooppyyy

Ravager said:


> Yes it was .... A chinese made one . That's why that thing was get dragged on by almost a decade by the marine brass


Ah I see. So another acquisition project courtesy of THAT group within the navy? I assume it's the same group that forced those FPB with the Chinese based SSM.


----------



## Nike

kooppyyy said:


> Ah I see. So another acquisition project courtesy of THAT group within the navy? I assume it's the same group that forced those FPB with the Chinese based SSM.



with Indonesia now at the crosshair of another big Naval conflict against certain country up North, buying more system from them is not prudent anymore. Better to resolve issue with Israel and joining UAE and Saudi bandwagon right now and take the most important thing we need

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ravager

kooppyyy said:


> Indeed. Even if fighting against a resourceful non-peer adversary
> Ah I see. So another acquisition project courtesy of THAT group within the navy? I assume it's the same group that forced those FPB with the Chinese based SSM.



Yup , THAT one .... 😀😀

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## umigami

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310735038913282048what are the private shipyards that produce LST?
DRU, DKB, what else?


----------



## Ravager

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310735038913282048what are the private shipyards that produce LST?
> DRU, DKB, what else?


DkB was a SOE


----------



## umigami

kooppyyy said:


> Ah I see. So another acquisition project courtesy of THAT group within the navy? I assume it's the same *group* that forced those FPB with the Chinese based SSM.





Ravager said:


> Yup , *THAT* one .... 😀😀


Please tell me more... you don't need to say their name of course

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ravager

umigami said:


> Please tell me more... you don't need to say their name of course


Dude , i'm a simple family man . The last thing i want to be situated is when black innova was parking around the neighbourhood and my house was swarmed by a new faces of tukang gorengan , baso , tahu bulat etc ...

You know the drill right ?? But , let just say some element in this country was preferred more short time profit over the well being of our country in the long run . That all i could say ...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## kooppyyy

Nike said:


> with Indonesia now at the crosshair of another big Naval conflict against certain country up North, buying more system from them is not prudent anymore. Better to resolve issue with Israel and joining UAE and Saudi bandwagon right now and take the most important thing we need


Hard agree on that one. To be honest, other than for public perceptions, I never understood the logic why we still maintained the absent of formal diplomatic relation with Israel. How can we claim to mediate peace between the two parties, if we even refused to acknowledge one of them? It just pure silly.


----------



## kooppyyy

umigami said:


> Please tell me more... you don't need to say their name of course


Nah dude, I already got enough tukang bakso with HT radio hanging around my place already

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Ravager said:


> Dude , i'm a simple family man . The last thing i want to be situated is when black innova was parking around the neighbourhood and my house was swarmed by a new faces of tukang gorengan , baso , tahu bulat etc ...
> 
> You know the drill right ?? But , let just say some element in this country was preferred more short time profit over the well being of our country in the long run . That all i could say ...





kooppyyy said:


> Nah dude, I already got enough tukang bakso with HT radio hanging around my place already


Alright Alright, that's good enough for me.



Nike said:


> with Indonesia now at the crosshair of another big Naval conflict against certain country up North, buying more system from them is not prudent anymore. Better to resolve issue with Israel and joining UAE and Saudi bandwagon right now and take the most important thing we need





kooppyyy said:


> Hard agree on that one. To be honest, other than for public perceptions, I never understood the logic why we still maintained the absent of formal diplomatic relation with Israel. How can we claim to mediate peace between the two parties, if we even refused to acknowledge one of them? It just pure silly.


No way for now. You know who's our vice president right?


----------



## Chestnut

Ravager said:


> Dude , i'm a simple family man . The last thing i want to be situated is when black innova was parking around the neighbourhood and my house was swarmed by a new faces of tukang gorengan , baso , tahu bulat etc ...
> 
> You know the drill right ?? But , let just say some element in this country was preferred more short time profit over the well being of our country in the long run . That all i could say ...


Is this group associated with a certain company that's known for selling a caffeinated beverage with a logo in the form of a naval vessel?


----------



## Ravager

Chestnut said:


> Is this group associated with a company that's known for selling a caffeinated beverage with a logo in form of a naval vessel?



I'm sorry man ....
I've heard things . But never that far yet . But , now you've mention the thing . It got me thinking more . And i hate that you know... 😅😅

Well , i think it's time to cross my fingers and just hoping for the best . 


it's time to lay low for a while ....


----------



## Aghost132483

Raduga said:


> bet they're only buying few for our spec ops vehicle , Chaiseri Firstwin , Bushmaster , and now this ......



Rather than spending budget for pile up various APC for spec ops and parade, better provide our soldier in the front line with better APC and recon vehicle. a lot of soldier in the field have to improvise their vehicle maintenance to make it operation ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310735038913282048what are the private shipyards that produce LST?
> DRU, DKB, what else?



tesco indomaritim, last month MoD visit them, they try to compete in OPV 95m aqusition programe,

There is also citra shipyard, batamec and palindo


----------



## Raduga

san.geuk said:


> tesco indomaritim, last month MoD visit them, they try to compete in OPV 95m aqusition programe,
> 
> There is also citra shipyard, batamec and palindo


tesco doesn't have shipyard that capable for building Frigate , let alone OPV , i think it's DRU .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

kooppyyy said:


> Nah dude, I already got enough tukang bakso with HT radio hanging around my place already


Masih aman.. belum innova item yg turun

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310735038913282048what are the private shipyards that produce LST?
> DRU, DKB, what else?


bandar abadi


----------



## Chestnut

Ravager said:


> And i hate that you know


I always know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

gondes said:


>


God i hate this kind of lullaby media release . And people then wondered why we haven't made a cruise missille as yet ... 
First thing to solve the problem is to recognize and admitting that we do have a problem . Sweeping under the rug won't take us anywhere ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Somewhat related but if there something that Indonesia can take from the ongoing Nagorno-Karabakh conflict, is that capable EW gear is important especially when you don't have assets to burn.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311053422884421641


----------



## Ravager

Chestnut said:


> Somewhat related but if there something that Indonesia can take from the ongoing Nagorno-Karabakh conflict, is that capable EW gear is important especially when you don't have assets to burn.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311053422884421641


If somehow after these libya , syria and recent conflict still doesn't change the top brass's paradigm ... 

Then i don't know man ... I just don't know . But , the losses lives of our compatriot would be on their hands


----------



## Raduga

Chestnut said:


> Somewhat related but if there something that Indonesia can take from the ongoing Nagorno-Karabakh conflict, is that capable EW gear is important especially when you don't have assets to burn.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311053422884421641


israeli IAI Harop




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3669214523099282





That kind of loitering munition technology is actually within our reach , the only problem would be the infrastructure and system that can provide the operator a real time data transfer for video feedback in the battlefield and the anti radiation stuff (if harop get detected by radar while doing surveillance or "lazed" by fire tracking radar , the Harop have this option to use their anti radiation sensor to goes batshit kamikaze following and tracking the RF emitted by the enemies tracking radar).

the armenian S-300 also become one of the casualties by this type of loitering munition.


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> israeli IAI Harop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3669214523099282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That kind of loitering munition technology is actually within our reach , the only problem would be the infrastructure and system that can provide the operator a real time data transfer for video feedback in the battlefield and the anti radiation stuff (if harop get detected by radar while doing surveillance or "lazed" by fire tracking radar , the Harop have this option to use their anti radiation sensor to goes batshit kamikaze following and tracking the RF emitted by the enemies tracking radar).
> 
> the armenian S-300 also become one of the casualties by this type of loitering munition.


I'm more or less talking about our own defense against loitering munitions and drone swarms instead of us possessing those capabilities. Considering how cheap it is to deploy those types of munitions even by non-state actors, doesn't it seem imperative for the TNI to have something such as the KORAL and other larger EW/Counter-UAS devices on top of hand held devices that we currently have?


----------



## Raduga

Chestnut said:


> I'm more or less talking about our own defense against loitering munitions and drone swarms instead of us possessing those capabilities. Considering how cheap it is to deploy those types of munitions even by non-state actors, doesn't it seem imperative for the TNI to have something such as the KORAL and other larger EW/Counter-UAS devices on top of hand held devices that we currently have?


they already pay attention to such threat since the saudi refinery got struck by one of that stuff .
Pertamina Balongan Kini Dilindungi Drone Jammer
Anti Drone Lindungi Kilang Balongan dari Serangan Pesawat Tanpa Awak
how much commitment they put in drone countermeasures is unknown though .

while i believe they only got a civilian grade home defence jammer .....


----------



## Kansel

Delegasi Jepang yang dipimpin oleh Rear Admiral Hoshi Naoya, Naval Ship Design Director Acquisition Technology and Logistic (ATLA) berkunjung ke galangan kapal/shipyard dan industri di Indonesia dari tanggal 22 s.d. 30 September 2020.

Selain dari ATLA, terdapat perwakilan Mitsubishi Heavy Industri (MHI), Nippon Kyokai (NK) dan Atase Pertahanan Jepang. Kunjungan tersebut dalam rangka rencana penjajakan pembangunan Kapal Fregat di Indonesia.

Galangan kapal/ Industri yg dikunjungi adalah PT.PAL di Surabaya, PT. LEN di Bandung, PT. Batamec, PT. Citra Shipyard, PT. Multy Ocean Shipyard di Batam, PT. Daya Radar Utama di Lampung, PT. Terafulk di Surabaya dan PT Tesco di Bekasi.

SLUUURPPPPPPP




__ https://www.facebook.com/181276675314017/posts/3034219273353062

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> View attachment 674736
> 
> View attachment 674737
> 
> View attachment 674738
> 
> Delegasi Jepang yang dipimpin oleh Rear Admiral Hoshi Naoya, Naval Ship Design Director Acquisition Technology and Logistic (ATLA) berkunjung ke galangan kapal/shipyard dan industri di Indonesia dari tanggal 22 s.d. 30 September 2020.
> 
> Selain dari ATLA, terdapat perwakilan Mitsubishi Heavy Industri (MHI), Nippon Kyokai (NK) dan Atase Pertahanan Jepang. Kunjungan tersebut dalam rangka rencana penjajakan pembangunan Kapal Fregat di Indonesia.
> 
> Galangan kapal/ Industri yg dikunjungi adalah PT.PAL di Surabaya, PT. LEN di Bandung, PT. Batamec, PT. Citra Shipyard, PT. Multy Ocean Shipyard di Batam, PT. Daya Radar Utama di Lampung, PT. Terafulk di Surabaya dan PT Tesco di Bekasi.
> 
> SLUUURPPPPPPP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/181276675314017/posts/3034219273353062


I suspect if Iver got stuck, Naval group or Mitsubishi will take the cake.


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> View attachment 674736
> 
> View attachment 674737
> 
> View attachment 674738
> 
> Delegasi Jepang yang dipimpin oleh Rear Admiral Hoshi Naoya, Naval Ship Design Director Acquisition Technology and Logistic (ATLA) berkunjung ke galangan kapal/shipyard dan industri di Indonesia dari tanggal 22 s.d. 30 September 2020.
> 
> Selain dari ATLA, terdapat perwakilan Mitsubishi Heavy Industri (MHI), Nippon Kyokai (NK) dan Atase Pertahanan Jepang. Kunjungan tersebut dalam rangka rencana penjajakan pembangunan Kapal Fregat di Indonesia.
> 
> Galangan kapal/ Industri yg dikunjungi adalah PT.PAL di Surabaya, PT. LEN di Bandung, PT. Batamec, PT. Citra Shipyard, PT. Multy Ocean Shipyard di Batam, PT. Daya Radar Utama di Lampung, PT. Terafulk di Surabaya dan PT Tesco di Bekasi.
> 
> SLUUURPPPPPPP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/181276675314017/posts/3034219273353062



if it's Japan their common architecture is more or less geared toward US equivalent equipment's and gears. And Mitshubishi Heavy Industri products recently is Ashigara of Kongo class and Asahi class


----------



## NEKONEKO

Selama belum resmi teken kontrak iver masih bisa digoyang kapal lain, frigate baru ga bakal dateng2 jadinya. 

Maybe japan should offer other kind of ship other than frigate, like submarine etc.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Selama belum resmi teken kontrak iver masih bisa digoyang kapal lain, frigate baru ga bakal dateng2 jadinya.
> 
> Maybe japan should offer other kind of ship other than frigate, like submarine etc.



my bet their own LHD


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> my bet their own LHD


There is no requirement for LHD till 2024 right?
Maybe 2024+?

Wah Iver bakal ketikung ga ya.


----------



## san.geuk

Kansel said:


> View attachment 674736
> 
> View attachment 674737
> 
> View attachment 674738
> 
> Delegasi Jepang yang dipimpin oleh Rear Admiral Hoshi Naoya, Naval Ship Design Director Acquisition Technology and Logistic (ATLA) berkunjung ke galangan kapal/shipyard dan industri di Indonesia dari tanggal 22 s.d. 30 September 2020.
> 
> Selain dari ATLA, terdapat perwakilan Mitsubishi Heavy Industri (MHI), Nippon Kyokai (NK) dan Atase Pertahanan Jepang. Kunjungan tersebut dalam rangka rencana penjajakan pembangunan Kapal Fregat di Indonesia.
> 
> Galangan kapal/ Industri yg dikunjungi adalah PT.PAL di Surabaya, PT. LEN di Bandung, PT. Batamec, PT. Citra Shipyard, PT. Multy Ocean Shipyard di Batam, PT. Daya Radar Utama di Lampung, PT. Terafulk di Surabaya dan PT Tesco di Bekasi.
> 
> SLUUURPPPPPPP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/181276675314017/posts/3034219273353062



those japanese have bigger balls than those who we where waiting from Europe, kudos to them


----------



## Ravager

Until the fat lady singing people .....until the fat lady sing .


----------



## Cromwell

NEKONEKO said:


> There is no requirement for LHD till 2024 right?
> Maybe 2024+?
> 
> Wah Iver bakal ketikung ga ya.


Before we inked anything, all options are possible. We just signed preamble contract for Iver, something else can change the contract for frigates requirement however challenging this one is a bit tricky since this one highly endorsed by one of our Cabinet Minister ( not from Defence Ministry )


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> View attachment 674736
> 
> View attachment 674737
> 
> View attachment 674738
> 
> Delegasi Jepang yang dipimpin oleh Rear Admiral Hoshi Naoya, Naval Ship Design Director Acquisition Technology and Logistic (ATLA) berkunjung ke galangan kapal/shipyard dan industri di Indonesia dari tanggal 22 s.d. 30 September 2020.
> 
> Selain dari ATLA, terdapat perwakilan Mitsubishi Heavy Industri (MHI), Nippon Kyokai (NK) dan Atase Pertahanan Jepang. Kunjungan tersebut dalam rangka rencana penjajakan pembangunan Kapal Fregat di Indonesia.
> 
> Galangan kapal/ Industri yg dikunjungi adalah PT.PAL di Surabaya, PT. LEN di Bandung, PT. Batamec, PT. Citra Shipyard, PT. Multy Ocean Shipyard di Batam, PT. Daya Radar Utama di Lampung, PT. Terafulk di Surabaya dan PT Tesco di Bekasi.
> 
> SLUUURPPPPPPP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/181276675314017/posts/3034219273353062


MHI is giving Odense a run for their money, they're braving COVID measures ahead of the Odense delegation.


----------



## san.geuk

Cromwell said:


> Before we inked anything, all options are possible. We just signed preamble contract for Iver, something else can change the contract for frigates requirement however challenging this one is a bit tricky since this one highly endorsed by one of our Cabinet Minister ( not from Defence Ministry )



our chief minister again?


----------



## umigami

*Prabowo's silence hints at Indonesia presidential run in 2024*

"Now I think the dynamic is slightly different, in which the defense [minister] ... wants to set the terms of procurement -- whether it's the type of weaponry we have to buy and when, and what kind of suppliers we should turn to," Laksmana said on a podcast talk.

*Rezasyah says Russia is also likely the actual target of Subianto's defense talks with Turkey and Ukraine, which have stocks of Russian armaments, because the U.S. sanctions don't apply to items procured through third parties.*

can you evade CAATSA that easily??


----------



## Kansel

NEKONEKO said:


> Selama belum resmi teken kontrak iver masih bisa digoyang kapal lain, frigate baru ga bakal dateng2 jadinya.
> 
> Maybe japan should offer other kind of ship other than frigate, like submarine etc.


Just discussed with Friend of mine, no, Mitsubishi offer does not interrupt our iver contract

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Cromwell said:


> Before we inked anything, all options are possible. We just signed preamble contract for Iver, something else can change the contract for frigates requirement however challenging this one is a bit tricky since this one highly endorsed by one of our Cabinet Minister ( not from Defence Ministry )


Naruhodo.



Kansel said:


> Just discussed with Friend of mine, no, Mitsubishi offer does not interrupt our iver contract


Are they only offering frigate?


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Suga eyes Vietnam and Indonesia for first overseas trip as PM*









Japan's Yoshihide Suga eyes Vietnam and Indonesia for first overseas trip as PM


The plan to visit the Association of Southeast Asian Nations members comes as Japan seeks to strengthen ties with countries in the region.




www.japantimes.co.jp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

umigami said:


> *Prabowo's silence hints at Indonesia presidential run in 2024*
> 
> "Now I think the dynamic is slightly different, in which the defense [minister] ... wants to set the terms of procurement -- whether it's the type of weaponry we have to buy and when, and what kind of suppliers we should turn to," Laksmana said on a podcast talk.
> 
> *Rezasyah says Russia is also likely the actual target of Subianto's defense talks with Turkey and Ukraine, which have stocks of Russian armaments, because the U.S. sanctions don't apply to items procured through third parties.*
> 
> can you evade CAATSA that easily??



this article seems writen mixed up, at first she write about prabowo feels cozy with Chinese altought the real situation is opposite,then she write about MoD proquirement including avoiding CAatsa then she write about prabowo chance in presidential election, some kind of rubbish writen by Indonesian in respectable media


----------



## trishna_amṛta

san.geuk said:


> this article seems writen mixed up, at first she write about prabowo feels cozy with Chinese altought the real situation is opposite,then she write about MoD proquirement including avoiding CAatsa then she write about prabowo chance in presidential election, some kind of rubbish writen by Indonesian in respectable media



Present days Nippon journalist aren't the same breed as they use to be 2 - 3 decades ago. Their present days journalist doesn't have the slightest clue "how to read" our linguistic & cultural practice. And took any translation result coming out from Google_ deus ex machina_ at face value.


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Just discussed with Friend of mine, no, Mitsubishi offer does not interrupt our iver contract


Do they aiming for Damen 10514 substitute?
So Mitsubishi actual competitors are naval group and Damen?


----------



## Chestnut

What's funny is that MHI's 30DX FFM offering is more promising as an affordable Destroyer alternative than a Frigate.


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> Present days Nippon journalist aren't the same breed as they use to be 2 - 3 decades ago. Their present days journalist doesn't have the slightest clue "how to read" our linguistic & cultural practice. And took any translation result coming out from Google_ deus ex machina_ at face value.



Actually, their contributor for this article is Indonesian


Chestnut said:


> What's funny is that MHI's 30DX FFM offering is more promising as an affordable Destroyer alternative than a Frigate.
> 
> View attachment 674840



What can you expect from Japan Naval Shipbuilder? They not known for "kaleng-kaleng" design, and that's been proven since 130 years ago, since they are using local Made warships to decimate China Navy, Russian Navy and fighting against US in WW II

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311250796265299968
Loitering munition is quite devastating you know


----------



## mandala

*House agrees to ratify Indonesia's defense agreement with Sweden*

Ghina Ghaliya The Jakarta Post Jakarta / Wed, September 30, 2020 / 03:35 pm





At your command: Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto salutes journalists before his first working meeting as minister with members of House of Representatives Commission I, which oversees defense, foreign affairs, information and intelligence, at the House complex in Senayan, Central Jakarta. (JP/Dhoni Setiawan)

House of Representatives Commission I, which oversees security and foreign affairs, has given a nod to the ratification of a defense cooperation deal between Indonesia and Sweden.

During a hearing with the commission on Wednesday, Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto spoke about the urgency of House approval for the bill that would legitimize the bilateral cooperation.

“I hope the House will pass the bill into law as soon as possible,” Prabowo said.

All political party factions at the commission approved the government's proposal, paving the way for the bill to be passed into law during the nearest House plenary session.

Prabowo said the cooperation would open more opportunities for Indonesia to develop its defense industry as well as wider collaboration with Sweden.

The partnership was expected to boost bilateral ties between the two countries, with hopes that it would also bring opportunities for Jakarta and Stockholm to explore possible cooperation in other sectors.

*Prabowo said the defense cooperation with Sweden would include several things, such as the exchange of information and experiences on military affairs and international maritime security as well as defense industry collaboration, such as technology transfer, joint research, joint production and joint marketing. *

Indonesia and Sweden would also develop training and education in the defense and military sector as well as cooperation on issues surrounding military health care.

Defense ministers of the two countries had signed the partnership in December 2016, and the Swedish government has ratified the agreement.

Read more: https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...indonesias-defense-agreement-with-sweden.html.

^^^ Maybe related to this news.

*RI Punya Alugoro, Prabowo Kepincut Kapal Selam Siluman Swedia*

Senin, 10 Februari 2020, 12:28 WIB

WE Online, Jakarta - Tentara Nasional Angkatan Laut (TNI AL) resmi memiliki kapal selam baru bernama Kapal Republik Indonesia (KRI) Alugoro. Ini merupakan kapal selam pertama yang diproduksi sendiri di dalam negeri, tepatnya oleh PT PAL (Persero). Meski sudah punya Alugoro, tak salah jika Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto melirik kapal selam siluman A26 milik Swedia.









RI Punya Alugoro, Prabowo Kepincut Kapal Selam Siluman Swedia


RI Punya Alugoro, Prabowo Kepincut Kapal Selam Siluman Swedia




m.wartaekonomi.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

To be honest the their latest JV with netherland was a fine concept of diesel class submarine . But , it's too early to tell


----------



## HellFireIndo

Chestnut said:


> What's funny is that MHI's 30DX FFM offering is more promising as an affordable Destroyer alternative than a Frigate.
> 
> View attachment 674840


Interesting, but can we even get it tho? also Japs weapon are expensive and constitution blocked


----------



## umigami

HellFireIndo said:


> Interesting, but can we even get it tho? also Japs weapon are expensive and constitution blocked


Kudet bang?
Japan no can sale arm to international market. They already sale radar to Philippine.


----------



## Nike

Japan had deep pocket and can give credits export with more lower interest Rates compared to their competitor, they will do everything to provide more employment and give economy activity a boost. Only USA and China can compete with them at financial scheme

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nametag

mandala said:


> A26


Interesting, if i'm not mistaken originally singapore are more interested in A26. But kockums were forbidden by TKMS to participate in the bid. On paper A26 should be better that type 209 variant, some even say that it's better than the german latest diesel subs like the type 218.


----------



## ¿Por qué?

mandala said:


> ^^^ Maybe related to this news.
> 
> *RI Punya Alugoro, Prabowo Kepincut Kapal Selam Siluman Swedia*
> 
> Senin, 10 Februari 2020, 12:28 WIB
> 
> WE Online, Jakarta - Tentara Nasional Angkatan Laut (TNI AL) resmi memiliki kapal selam baru bernama Kapal Republik Indonesia (KRI) Alugoro. Ini merupakan kapal selam pertama yang diproduksi sendiri di dalam negeri, tepatnya oleh PT PAL (Persero). Meski sudah punya Alugoro, tak salah jika Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto melirik kapal selam siluman A26 milik Swedia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RI Punya Alugoro, Prabowo Kepincut Kapal Selam Siluman Swedia
> 
> 
> RI Punya Alugoro, Prabowo Kepincut Kapal Selam Siluman Swedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.wartaekonomi.co.id



Very nice if true. 

Not sure if it's A26 (Blekinge-class) though. Could be her predecessor, Gotland-class. Hopefully it's the former.

The Swedish folks have been offering their sub since 2016.

*Indonesia Jajaki Pengadaan Kapal Selam Terbaik dari Swedia *

Oleh : *Tempo.co*

Selasa, 20 Desember 2016 15:21 WIB 

 
Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu berpose dengan senjata di helikopter SAR tempur EC-725 Super Cougar pesanan Kementerian Pertahanan di hanggar PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Bandung, Jawa Barat, 25 November 2016. TEMPO/Prima Mulia


*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia dan Kementerian Pertahanan Swedia menjajaki kemungkinan memperluas kerja sama mereka di bidang alutsista. Dari yang awalnya hanya kerja sama dalam hal pengadaan meriam dan amunisi, kali ini keduanya mempertimbangkan kerja sama pengadaan kapal salam.
Hal itu terungkap setelah penandatangan MOU antara Indonesia dan Swedia. "Kapal selam (Swedia) ditawarkan selain pesawat tempur," ujar Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu setelah penandatangan nota kesepahaman di kantornya, Selasa, 20 Desember 2016.

Sebelumnya, Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan (KKIP) menyampaikan bahwa ada tujuh program prioritas dalam_ road map_ peningkatan industri pertahanan nasional. Ketujuh program prioritas itu di antaranya adalah produksi propelan, rudal, medium tank, radar, pesawat tempur, dan kapal selam.

Kapal selam Swedia disebut-sebut salah satu yang terbaik di dunia. Salah satunya adalah HMS Gotland yang dalam uji coba di Amerika tahun 2005 disebut mampu mengalahkan kapal-kapal selam Amerika dan bahkan menembus zona berbahaya.


Ryamizard menyampaikan bahwa belum ada keputusan apa pun terkait pengadaan kapal selam tersebut. Ryamizard berkata dia diundang oleh Kemnterian Pertahanan Swedia untuk mengecek langsung teknologi kapal selam di militer mereka.

"Kalau nanti kami membeli, imbal dagang dan _offset_ pasti akan ada juga," ujar Ryamizard mengakhiri.

*ISTMAN MP*

source : https://nasional.tempo.co/read/8291...-kapal-selam-terbaik-dari-swedia/full&view=ok


----------



## mandala

¿Por qué? said:


> Very nice if true.
> 
> Not sure if it's A26 (Blekinge-class) though. Could be her predecessor, Gotland-class. Hopefully it's the former.
> 
> The Swedish folks have been offering their sub since 2016.
> 
> *Indonesia Jajaki Pengadaan Kapal Selam Terbaik dari Swedia *
> 
> Oleh : *Tempo.co*
> 
> Selasa, 20 Desember 2016 15:21 WIB
> 
> 
> Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu berpose dengan senjata di helikopter SAR tempur EC-725 Super Cougar pesanan Kementerian Pertahanan di hanggar PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Bandung, Jawa Barat, 25 November 2016. TEMPO/Prima Mulia
> 
> 
> *TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia dan Kementerian Pertahanan Swedia menjajaki kemungkinan memperluas kerja sama mereka di bidang alutsista. Dari yang awalnya hanya kerja sama dalam hal pengadaan meriam dan amunisi, kali ini keduanya mempertimbangkan kerja sama pengadaan kapal salam.
> Hal itu terungkap setelah penandatangan MOU antara Indonesia dan Swedia. "Kapal selam (Swedia) ditawarkan selain pesawat tempur," ujar Menteri Pertahanan Ryamizard Ryacudu setelah penandatangan nota kesepahaman di kantornya, Selasa, 20 Desember 2016.
> 
> Sebelumnya, Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan (KKIP) menyampaikan bahwa ada tujuh program prioritas dalam_ road map_ peningkatan industri pertahanan nasional. Ketujuh program prioritas itu di antaranya adalah produksi propelan, rudal, medium tank, radar, pesawat tempur, dan kapal selam.
> 
> Kapal selam Swedia disebut-sebut salah satu yang terbaik di dunia. Salah satunya adalah HMS Gotland yang dalam uji coba di Amerika tahun 2005 disebut mampu mengalahkan kapal-kapal selam Amerika dan bahkan menembus zona berbahaya.
> 
> 
> Ryamizard menyampaikan bahwa belum ada keputusan apa pun terkait pengadaan kapal selam tersebut. Ryamizard berkata dia diundang oleh Kemnterian Pertahanan Swedia untuk mengecek langsung teknologi kapal selam di militer mereka.
> 
> "Kalau nanti kami membeli, imbal dagang dan _offset_ pasti akan ada juga," ujar Ryamizard mengakhiri.
> 
> *ISTMAN MP*
> 
> source : https://nasional.tempo.co/read/8291...-kapal-selam-terbaik-dari-swedia/full&view=ok


There were pics here of Saab presentation of the A26 Submarine to the Indonesian Defence Ministry.


----------



## Nike

*TNI AD Peroleh 2 Unit Kapal Baru Pengangkut Tank Leopard*

01 Oktober 2020




ADRI LI masuk dinas Satangir Pusbekangad TNI AD (photo : Viva)

*Menilik Dua Kapal Baru TNI AD, Ini Kemampuannya*

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- TNI Angkatan Darat (AD) memiliki dua kapal baru yakni ADRI LI dan ADRI LII. Kapal buatan galangan PT Daya Radar Utama (DRU) itu memang tidak mempunyai sistem pertahanan yang mentereng, hanya dilengkapi dengan persenjataan CIS 150 kaliber 12.7 mm dan Senapan Mesin Ringan (SMR).

Namun, perannya amat penting bagi TNI Angkatan Darat (AD) untuk melaksanakan kegiatan pemindahan pasukan maupun logistik serta alutsista di seluruh wilayah Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia (NKRI). Kapal berbobot 1.500 Dead Weight Tonnage (TWG) itu dapat digunakan untuk melayani perpindahan ke daerah-daerah terpencil dan dioperasikan oleh Satuan Angkutan Air Pusat Perbekalan Angkutan Angkatan Darat (Satangair Pusbekangad).

"Dikhususkan untuk mengangkut Tank Leopard. Karena kita TNI AD sudah punya 100 Tank Leopard tapi kita belum punya alat angkutnya, sehingga kalau latihan-latihan di daerah di Luar Jawa kita kesulitan untuk alat angkutnya. Sekarang jawabannya kapal ADRI LI dan LII ini," ujar Komandan Satangair Pusbekangad, Kolonel Cba Winarno, Selasa (29/9).

Hal tersebut ia sampaikan di atas kapal ADRI LII yang bersandar di Markas Satangair Pusbekangad, Tanjung Priok, Jakarta Utara. Republika berkesempatan menaiki kapal yang baru akan diserahterimakan oleh Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) dalam waktu dekat itu.

Di dekat pintu masuk kapal, terdapat lantai besi berbentuk bulat pipih yang dapat berputar. Lantai besi bundar itu digunakan untuk memutar Tank Leopard atau transporter yang menaiki kapal tersebut untuk kemudian diparkirkan. Dengan diputar, Tank Leopard maupun transporter dapat dengan mudah keluar dari kapal saat tiba di tempat tujuan.




ADRI LII juga masuk dinas Satangir Pusbekangad TNI AD (photo : Yonbekang-4/Air)

Kedua kapal yang memiliki kapasitas untuk mengangkut delapan unit Tank Leopard dan dua unit transporter itu juga dilengkapi dengan helipad untuk pendaratan helikopter di atas pesawat. Selain itu, kapal jenis Landing Ship Tank (LST) tersebut juga dilengkapi dengan 130 kamar tidur untuk pasukan dan 67 kamar ABK. Diketahui, kapal ADRI LI dan LII masing-masingnya dapat mengangkut satu batalion.

Meski hanya dilengkapi sistem pertahanan yang tidak begitu kuat, kapal tersebut sudah dilengkapi dengan teknologi canggih standar IMO. Teknologi itu membuat kapal TNI tersebut memiliki kemampuan untuk mendeteksi kapal-kapal yang berada di sekitarnya hanya dengan memantau radar dari atas anjungan.

*Armada Satangair Pusbekangad*

Kapal ADRI LI dan ADRI LII melengkapi kapal-kapal yang sudah dimiliki Satangair Pusbekangad. Saat ini Satangair Pusbekangad memiliki 14 unit kapal yang memiliki bobot 150 DWT sampai 1.500 DWT. Ada pulai kompi pendarat taktis yang dilengkapi kapal kapal motor cepat (KMC), landing cruft rubber (LCR), kemudian swamp boat, dan jet ski.

"Ke depan masih banyak kapal-kapal yang akan kita bangun untuk melengkapi Satangair ini antara lain kapal yang bobot matinya lebih dari 2.000 ton, 2.500 dan 3.500 itu kapal yang serbaguna yang bisa membawa LCVP seperti kapal-kapal Angkatan Laut. Sehingga apabila tidak bisa mendarat di daerah sulit, mendarat menggunakan LCVP," terang Winarno.

Winarno menerangkan, Satangair Pusbekangad melayani perpindahan personel maupun materiil di seluruh Indonesia. Dia menjelaskan, ada tiga jalur operasi yang dimiliki armada-armadanya, yakni jalur Barat sampai ke Malahayati, Aceh; jalur Tengah sampai ke Bitung, Sulawesi; jalur Timur sampai ke Merauke.

"Tugas pokok satuan ini adalah mendukung TNI AD dalam rangka pemindahan pasukan kemudian materil di seluruh NKRI khususnya di daerah terpencil yang tidak bisa dilayani oleh kapal-kapal umum," terangnya.

(Republika)


I think our Army amphibious assault capability is more able even compared to some neighbour Nations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> *TNI AD Peroleh 2 Unit Kapal Baru Pengangkut Tank Leopard*
> 
> 01 Oktober 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADRI LI masuk dinas Satangir Pusbekangad TNI AD (photo : Viva)
> 
> *Menilik Dua Kapal Baru TNI AD, Ini Kemampuannya*
> 
> REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- TNI Angkatan Darat (AD) memiliki dua kapal baru yakni ADRI LI dan ADRI LII. Kapal buatan galangan PT Daya Radar Utama (DRU) itu memang tidak mempunyai sistem pertahanan yang mentereng, hanya dilengkapi dengan persenjataan CIS 150 kaliber 12.7 mm dan Senapan Mesin Ringan (SMR).
> 
> Namun, perannya amat penting bagi TNI Angkatan Darat (AD) untuk melaksanakan kegiatan pemindahan pasukan maupun logistik serta alutsista di seluruh wilayah Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia (NKRI). Kapal berbobot 1.500 Dead Weight Tonnage (TWG) itu dapat digunakan untuk melayani perpindahan ke daerah-daerah terpencil dan dioperasikan oleh Satuan Angkutan Air Pusat Perbekalan Angkutan Angkatan Darat (Satangair Pusbekangad).
> 
> "Dikhususkan untuk mengangkut Tank Leopard. Karena kita TNI AD sudah punya 100 Tank Leopard tapi kita belum punya alat angkutnya, sehingga kalau latihan-latihan di daerah di Luar Jawa kita kesulitan untuk alat angkutnya. Sekarang jawabannya kapal ADRI LI dan LII ini," ujar Komandan Satangair Pusbekangad, Kolonel Cba Winarno, Selasa (29/9).
> 
> Hal tersebut ia sampaikan di atas kapal ADRI LII yang bersandar di Markas Satangair Pusbekangad, Tanjung Priok, Jakarta Utara. Republika berkesempatan menaiki kapal yang baru akan diserahterimakan oleh Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) dalam waktu dekat itu.
> 
> Di dekat pintu masuk kapal, terdapat lantai besi berbentuk bulat pipih yang dapat berputar. Lantai besi bundar itu digunakan untuk memutar Tank Leopard atau transporter yang menaiki kapal tersebut untuk kemudian diparkirkan. Dengan diputar, Tank Leopard maupun transporter dapat dengan mudah keluar dari kapal saat tiba di tempat tujuan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADRI LII juga masuk dinas Satangir Pusbekangad TNI AD (photo : Yonbekang-4/Air)
> 
> Kedua kapal yang memiliki kapasitas untuk mengangkut delapan unit Tank Leopard dan dua unit transporter itu juga dilengkapi dengan helipad untuk pendaratan helikopter di atas pesawat. Selain itu, kapal jenis Landing Ship Tank (LST) tersebut juga dilengkapi dengan 130 kamar tidur untuk pasukan dan 67 kamar ABK. Diketahui, kapal ADRI LI dan LII masing-masingnya dapat mengangkut satu batalion.
> 
> Meski hanya dilengkapi sistem pertahanan yang tidak begitu kuat, kapal tersebut sudah dilengkapi dengan teknologi canggih standar IMO. Teknologi itu membuat kapal TNI tersebut memiliki kemampuan untuk mendeteksi kapal-kapal yang berada di sekitarnya hanya dengan memantau radar dari atas anjungan.
> 
> *Armada Satangair Pusbekangad*
> 
> Kapal ADRI LI dan ADRI LII melengkapi kapal-kapal yang sudah dimiliki Satangair Pusbekangad. Saat ini Satangair Pusbekangad memiliki 14 unit kapal yang memiliki bobot 150 DWT sampai 1.500 DWT. Ada pulai kompi pendarat taktis yang dilengkapi kapal kapal motor cepat (KMC), landing cruft rubber (LCR), kemudian swamp boat, dan jet ski.
> 
> "Ke depan masih banyak kapal-kapal yang akan kita bangun untuk melengkapi Satangair ini antara lain kapal yang bobot matinya lebih dari 2.000 ton, 2.500 dan 3.500 itu kapal yang serbaguna yang bisa membawa LCVP seperti kapal-kapal Angkatan Laut. Sehingga apabila tidak bisa mendarat di daerah sulit, mendarat menggunakan LCVP," terang Winarno.
> 
> Winarno menerangkan, Satangair Pusbekangad melayani perpindahan personel maupun materiil di seluruh Indonesia. Dia menjelaskan, ada tiga jalur operasi yang dimiliki armada-armadanya, yakni jalur Barat sampai ke Malahayati, Aceh; jalur Tengah sampai ke Bitung, Sulawesi; jalur Timur sampai ke Merauke.
> 
> "Tugas pokok satuan ini adalah mendukung TNI AD dalam rangka pemindahan pasukan kemudian materil di seluruh NKRI khususnya di daerah terpencil yang tidak bisa dilayani oleh kapal-kapal umum," terangnya.
> 
> (Republika)
> 
> 
> I think our Army amphibious assault capability is more able even compared to some neighbour Nations


I would be careful about using the term 'able' here, since the term is pretty subjective in this context. Would I say we are able to transport a vast majority of ground assets from sea-to-shore? Yes. Can we currently adequately give them enough protection while they are conducting said sea-to-shore operations? Absolutely not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ravager

Let's face it ... we lack a dedicated AAW frigates , Asuw dedicated frigates ... but have Lots of abysmal weaponry brown patrol frigate/corvette with minimum tonnages to brace the surrounding waters . 

My imaginary fleets was 3 armadas with atleast each strike group/armada was : 

6 AAW frigates 
6 Asuw frigates
8-10 Multipurpose yet adequate enough for limited AAW and Asuw enggagements . Or 
Get a generic class all together with the same amount in the 6000+class tonnage
6 subs 
12 corvette/Opv 

OK . I stop my dream right now ....🙏🙏


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> *TNI AD Peroleh 2 Unit Kapal Baru Pengangkut Tank Leopard*
> 
> 01 Oktober 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADRI LI masuk dinas Satangir Pusbekangad TNI AD (photo : Viva)
> 
> *Menilik Dua Kapal Baru TNI AD, Ini Kemampuannya*
> 
> REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- TNI Angkatan Darat (AD) memiliki dua kapal baru yakni ADRI LI dan ADRI LII. Kapal buatan galangan PT Daya Radar Utama (DRU) itu memang tidak mempunyai sistem pertahanan yang mentereng, hanya dilengkapi dengan persenjataan CIS 150 kaliber 12.7 mm dan Senapan Mesin Ringan (SMR).
> 
> Namun, perannya amat penting bagi TNI Angkatan Darat (AD) untuk melaksanakan kegiatan pemindahan pasukan maupun logistik serta alutsista di seluruh wilayah Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia (NKRI). Kapal berbobot 1.500 Dead Weight Tonnage (TWG) itu dapat digunakan untuk melayani perpindahan ke daerah-daerah terpencil dan dioperasikan oleh Satuan Angkutan Air Pusat Perbekalan Angkutan Angkatan Darat (Satangair Pusbekangad).
> 
> "Dikhususkan untuk mengangkut Tank Leopard. Karena kita TNI AD sudah punya 100 Tank Leopard tapi kita belum punya alat angkutnya, sehingga kalau latihan-latihan di daerah di Luar Jawa kita kesulitan untuk alat angkutnya. Sekarang jawabannya kapal ADRI LI dan LII ini," ujar Komandan Satangair Pusbekangad, Kolonel Cba Winarno, Selasa (29/9).
> 
> Hal tersebut ia sampaikan di atas kapal ADRI LII yang bersandar di Markas Satangair Pusbekangad, Tanjung Priok, Jakarta Utara. Republika berkesempatan menaiki kapal yang baru akan diserahterimakan oleh Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) dalam waktu dekat itu.
> 
> Di dekat pintu masuk kapal, terdapat lantai besi berbentuk bulat pipih yang dapat berputar. Lantai besi bundar itu digunakan untuk memutar Tank Leopard atau transporter yang menaiki kapal tersebut untuk kemudian diparkirkan. Dengan diputar, Tank Leopard maupun transporter dapat dengan mudah keluar dari kapal saat tiba di tempat tujuan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADRI LII juga masuk dinas Satangir Pusbekangad TNI AD (photo : Yonbekang-4/Air)
> 
> Kedua kapal yang memiliki kapasitas untuk mengangkut delapan unit Tank Leopard dan dua unit transporter itu juga dilengkapi dengan helipad untuk pendaratan helikopter di atas pesawat. Selain itu, kapal jenis Landing Ship Tank (LST) tersebut juga dilengkapi dengan 130 kamar tidur untuk pasukan dan 67 kamar ABK. Diketahui, kapal ADRI LI dan LII masing-masingnya dapat mengangkut satu batalion.
> 
> Meski hanya dilengkapi sistem pertahanan yang tidak begitu kuat, kapal tersebut sudah dilengkapi dengan teknologi canggih standar IMO. Teknologi itu membuat kapal TNI tersebut memiliki kemampuan untuk mendeteksi kapal-kapal yang berada di sekitarnya hanya dengan memantau radar dari atas anjungan.
> 
> *Armada Satangair Pusbekangad*
> 
> Kapal ADRI LI dan ADRI LII melengkapi kapal-kapal yang sudah dimiliki Satangair Pusbekangad. Saat ini Satangair Pusbekangad memiliki 14 unit kapal yang memiliki bobot 150 DWT sampai 1.500 DWT. Ada pulai kompi pendarat taktis yang dilengkapi kapal kapal motor cepat (KMC), landing cruft rubber (LCR), kemudian swamp boat, dan jet ski.
> 
> "Ke depan masih banyak kapal-kapal yang akan kita bangun untuk melengkapi Satangair ini antara lain kapal yang bobot matinya lebih dari 2.000 ton, 2.500 dan 3.500 itu kapal yang serbaguna yang bisa membawa LCVP seperti kapal-kapal Angkatan Laut. Sehingga apabila tidak bisa mendarat di daerah sulit, mendarat menggunakan LCVP," terang Winarno.
> 
> Winarno menerangkan, Satangair Pusbekangad melayani perpindahan personel maupun materiil di seluruh Indonesia. Dia menjelaskan, ada tiga jalur operasi yang dimiliki armada-armadanya, yakni jalur Barat sampai ke Malahayati, Aceh; jalur Tengah sampai ke Bitung, Sulawesi; jalur Timur sampai ke Merauke.
> 
> "Tugas pokok satuan ini adalah mendukung TNI AD dalam rangka pemindahan pasukan kemudian materil di seluruh NKRI khususnya di daerah terpencil yang tidak bisa dilayani oleh kapal-kapal umum," terangnya.
> 
> (Republika)
> 
> 
> I think our Army amphibious assault capability is more able even compared to some neighbour Nations


And if combined with our navy it become way more able.

Cant wait to see this ship in joint exercise with the navy for beachhead ops, dont only use it for transporting stuff.


----------



## Kansel

mandala said:


> *House agrees to ratify Indonesia's defense agreement with Sweden*
> 
> Ghina Ghaliya The Jakarta Post Jakarta / Wed, September 30, 2020 / 03:35 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At your command: Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto salutes journalists before his first working meeting as minister with members of House of Representatives Commission I, which oversees defense, foreign affairs, information and intelligence, at the House complex in Senayan, Central Jakarta. (JP/Dhoni Setiawan)
> 
> House of Representatives Commission I, which oversees security and foreign affairs, has given a nod to the ratification of a defense cooperation deal between Indonesia and Sweden.
> 
> During a hearing with the commission on Wednesday, Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto spoke about the urgency of House approval for the bill that would legitimize the bilateral cooperation.
> 
> “I hope the House will pass the bill into law as soon as possible,” Prabowo said.
> 
> All political party factions at the commission approved the government's proposal, paving the way for the bill to be passed into law during the nearest House plenary session.
> 
> Prabowo said the cooperation would open more opportunities for Indonesia to develop its defense industry as well as wider collaboration with Sweden.
> 
> The partnership was expected to boost bilateral ties between the two countries, with hopes that it would also bring opportunities for Jakarta and Stockholm to explore possible cooperation in other sectors.
> 
> *Prabowo said the defense cooperation with Sweden would include several things, such as the exchange of information and experiences on military affairs and international maritime security as well as defense industry collaboration, such as technology transfer, joint research, joint production and joint marketing. *
> 
> Indonesia and Sweden would also develop training and education in the defense and military sector as well as cooperation on issues surrounding military health care.
> 
> Defense ministers of the two countries had signed the partnership in December 2016, and the Swedish government has ratified the agreement.
> 
> Read more: https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...indonesias-defense-agreement-with-sweden.html.
> 
> ^^^ Maybe related to this news.
> 
> *RI Punya Alugoro, Prabowo Kepincut Kapal Selam Siluman Swedia*
> 
> Senin, 10 Februari 2020, 12:28 WIB
> 
> WE Online, Jakarta - Tentara Nasional Angkatan Laut (TNI AL) resmi memiliki kapal selam baru bernama Kapal Republik Indonesia (KRI) Alugoro. Ini merupakan kapal selam pertama yang diproduksi sendiri di dalam negeri, tepatnya oleh PT PAL (Persero). Meski sudah punya Alugoro, tak salah jika Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto melirik kapal selam siluman A26 milik Swedia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RI Punya Alugoro, Prabowo Kepincut Kapal Selam Siluman Swedia
> 
> 
> RI Punya Alugoro, Prabowo Kepincut Kapal Selam Siluman Swedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.wartaekonomi.co.id


RBS-15, A26 is too expensive. Best we can procure is scorpene AM2000, U214, and Soryu


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> RBS-15, A26 is too expensive. Best we can procure is scorpene AM2000, U214, and scorpene


Soryu got kicked?


----------



## Ravager

Kansel said:


> RBS-15, A26 is too expensive. Best we can procure is scorpene AM2000, U214, and scorpene


But you have to admitt their concept were quite visionary and aplicable in technological wise . It's our political commitment and financing capacity not the technical capacity that was going into the question here .


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> Soryu got kicked?


Whoops, my bad doubled the scorpene


Ravager said:


> But you have to admitt their concept were quite visionary and aplicable in technological wise . It's our political commitment and financing capacity not the technical capacity that was going into the question here .


And? I never doubted their (kockums) capabilities in the first place, instead if we have enough budget i was hoping that MoD selected A26 oceanic version

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

nametag said:


> Interesting, if i'm not mistaken originally singapore are more interested in A26. But kockums were forbidden by TKMS to participate in the bid. On paper A26 should be better that type 209 variant, some even say that it's better than the german latest diesel subs like the type 218.


i rather worried about a26 in term of makelar , Damen is part of that submarine development .


----------



## Kansel

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=3038235982951391&id=181276675314017


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Whoops, my bad doubled the scorpene
> 
> And? I never doubted their (kockums) capabilities in the first place, instead if we have enough budget i was hoping that MoD selected A26 oceanic version


*Japanese Submarines Exchange Stirling Engines for Lithium-ion Batteries*
*Lithium-ion Batteries?*
_The first ten submarines are equipped with traditional lead acid batteries in combination with the Stirling motor. The eleventh Soryu, however, is the first Japanese submarine equipped with ruggedised lithium-ion batteries, without the Stirling engines.

Lithium-ion batteries indeed have substantially more electric storage capacity than lead-acid batteries [1]. These lithium-ion batteries have been placed in the existing battery storage areas as well as in the spaces previously occupied by the AIP Sterling engines. In this way, the submarine could be equipped with a large amount of more powerful batteries. This has improved underwater endurance significantly and will further reduce the already low underwater noise levels. The financial budget of this eleventh submarine is 536.7 million US dollars, while the costs of number ten amounted to 502 million US dollars according to website Jane’s 360._

*Japan commissions its first submarine running on lithium-ion batteries*
_He said the technology requires less maintenance and is capable of longer endurance at high speeds while submerged compared to lead-acid batteries.

Other advantages cited by Kobayashi include shorter charging time and longer life spans. The latter factor would mean that fewer battery changes are required over the life of the submarine._

I hope we coul get Lithium-ion version. Expensive to acquire but without the need for AIP, lesser cost to maintain and run (I think)

Its downside is she's the biggest one among all contender. Is she really suitable for our shallow archipelagic sea?? (Not a problem while operate in SCS though)


----------



## Ravager

Kansel said:


> Whoops, my bad doubled the scorpene
> 
> And? I never doubted their (kockums) capabilities in the first place, instead if we have enough budget i was hoping that MoD selected A26 oceanic version


Well , i apologize to you then ... Just trying to point something in that sentence of mine .


----------



## Ravager

Raduga said:


> i rather worried about a26 in term of makelar , Damen is part of that submarine development .


With the swede in the mix i highly doubt that . Their normal activities was running on a very thight schedule and strictest sense of monetary disciplines and very hard to bends around . hence their stellar achievement for a nation of their sizing .


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> With the swede in the mix i highly doubt that . Their normal activities was running on a very thight schedule and strictest sense of monetary disciplines and very hard to bends around . hence their stellar achievement for a nation of their sizing .


 
they are not prone to European habit when dealing with developing countries, they been accused and investigated in India (Bofors scandal), South Africa (they blame it on behalf of BAE system), and so on


----------



## NEKONEKO

Kansel said:


> Whoops, my bad doubled the scorpene
> 
> And? I never doubted their (kockums) capabilities in the first place, instead if we have enough budget i was hoping that MoD selected A26 oceanic version



Able to design and build submarine, navy will only order 2.





Perlu nyales keluar negeri mereka jadinya.



umigami said:


> *Japanese Submarines Exchange Stirling Engines for Lithium-ion Batteries*
> *Lithium-ion Batteries?*
> _The first ten submarines are equipped with traditional lead acid batteries in combination with the Stirling motor. The eleventh Soryu, however, is the first Japanese submarine equipped with ruggedised lithium-ion batteries, without the Stirling engines.
> 
> Lithium-ion batteries indeed have substantially more electric storage capacity than lead-acid batteries [1]. These lithium-ion batteries have been placed in the existing battery storage areas as well as in the spaces previously occupied by the AIP Sterling engines. In this way, the submarine could be equipped with a large amount of more powerful batteries. This has improved underwater endurance significantly and will further reduce the already low underwater noise levels. The financial budget of this eleventh submarine is 536.7 million US dollars, while the costs of number ten amounted to 502 million US dollars according to website Jane’s 360._
> 
> *Japan commissions its first submarine running on lithium-ion batteries*
> _He said the technology requires less maintenance and is capable of longer endurance at high speeds while submerged compared to lead-acid batteries.
> I hope we could get lithium ion version.
> More expensive to acquire but without the need of AIP, lesser cost to run and maintain.
> 
> Other advantages cited by Kobayashi include shorter charging time and longer life spans. The latter factor would mean that fewer battery changes are required over the life of the submarine._
> 
> I hope we coul get Lithium-ion version. Expensive to acquire but without the need for AIP, lesser cost to maintain and run (I think)
> 
> Its downside is she's the biggest one among all contender. Is she really suitable for our shallow archipelagic sea?? (Not a problem while operate in SCS though)



Hm.... can we make such battery, we are planning to become 2nd biggest supplier for lithium (and maybe li-on too) battery after all, we need to do more than just ngelas hull. Sonar, torpedo, etc is still imposibru for us, maybe we could start with battery.
Meskipun ga ekonomis kalau cuma untuk melengkapi beberapa biji kasel. 



Ravager said:


> With the swede in the mix i highly doubt that . Their normal activities was running on a very thight schedule and strictest sense of monetary disciplines and very hard to bends around . hence their stellar achievement for a nation of their sizing .


Mantul emang, btw produknya SAAB komplit dari bawah air, permukaan, darat dan udara.
Indhan kita katanya mau dijadiin holding, mau dibikin kayak SAAB?


----------



## Nike

Prajurit TNI-AD dari Skadron-11/Serbu Puspenerbad mengoperasikan helikopter AH-64E Apache saat latihan terbang di kawasan Lanumad Ahmad Yani, Semarang, Jawa Tengah, Kamis (1/10/2020). DPR dan pemerintah menyepakati anggaran Kemenhan pada UU APBN 2021 sebesar 137,3 triliun atau naik 19,4 triliun dari tahun 2020 yang akan digunakan untuk tujuh program diantaranya yaitu program penggunaan kekuatan, profesionalisme dan kesejahteraan prajurit. ANTARA FOTO/Aji Styawan/hp. 






Prajurit TNI-AD dari Skadron-11/Serbu Puspenerbad mengoperasikan helikopter AH-64E Apache saat latihan terbang di kawasan Lanumad Ahmad Yani, Semarang, Jawa Tengah, Kamis (1/10/2020). DPR dan pemerintah menyepakati anggaran Kemenhan pada UU APBN 2021 sebesar 137,3 triliun atau naik 19,4 triliun dari tahun 2020 yang akan digunakan untuk tujuh program diantaranya yaitu program penggunaan kekuatan, profesionalisme dan kesejahteraan prajurit. ANTARA FOTO/Aji Styawan/hp. 





Prajurit TNI-AD dari Skadron-11/Serbu Puspenerbad mengoperasikan helikopter AH-64E Apache saat latihan terbang di kawasan Lanumad Ahmad Yani, Semarang, Jawa Tengah, Kamis (1/10/2020). DPR dan pemerintah menyepakati anggaran Kemenhan pada UU APBN 2021 sebesar 137,3 triliun atau naik 19,4 triliun dari tahun 2020 yang akan digunakan untuk tujuh program diantaranya yaitu program penggunaan kekuatan, profesionalisme dan kesejahteraan prajurit. ANTARA FOTO/Aji Styawan/hp.


----------



## Nike

Sikatan Daya 2020 Exercise






Pesawat Hercules TNI AU mengikuti Latihan Puncak Komando Operasi Angkatan Udara II Sikatan Daya 2020, di AWR Pandanwangi Lumajang, Jawa Timur, Selasa (29/9/2020). Latihan tersebut bertujuan untuk melatih dan meningkatkan kemampuan personel dalam memahami penggunaan alat utama sistem persenjataan udara dalam sebuah operasi udara. ANTARA FOTO/Dispen TNI AU/zk/hp.


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> they are not prone to European habit when dealing with developing countries, they been accused and investigated in India (Bofors scandal), South Africa (they blame it on behalf of BAE system), and so on


While india case were kind of blows out of our mind . It seem they were learning from it . Their last record in 3 years were quite encouraging tho .
Truthfully i'm still wondering ... Either they were running on a very very tight marketing budget wise or they do have reformed somehow ... take your pick there ..

😅😅


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> While india case were kind of blows out of our mind . It seem they were learning from it . Their last record in 3 years were quite encouraging tho .
> Truthfully i'm still wondering ... Either they were running on a very very tight marketing budget wise or they do have reformed somehow ... take your pick there ..
> 
> 😅😅



Take my clue wisely, all of European arms manufacturer and dealers love to use the word "advisor budget" to handle such demands from local user or important actor in any country they trying to win the deals. Not even country as clean as Austrian can avoid such issue when dealing with other European

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

TNI AD officers observe Kavkaz 2020 exercise, should compared to their proxy performance in recent conflict


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> Take my clue wisely, all of European arms manufacturer and dealers love to use the word "advisor budget" to handle such demands from local user or important actor in any country they trying to win the deals. Not even country as clean as Austrian can avoid such issue when dealing with other European


Well , there are a reason on why " consultation budget " were always admitted/prepared in the finance ledger book world wise . 

😀😀


----------



## Nike

Lightning is more cheaper than Super Hornet

From DSCA notice:


“WASHINGTON, September 30, 2020 – The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to the Government of Switzerland of forty (40) F-35 Joint Strike Fighter aircraft and related equipment for an estimated cost of $6.58 billion. The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale today.

The Government of Switzerland requested to buy up to forty (40) F-35 Joint Strike Fighter Conventional Take Off and Landing (CTOL) aircraft; forty-six (46) Pratt & Whitney F-135 engines; forty (40) Sidewinder AIM-9X Block II+ (Plus) Tactical Missiles; fifty (50) Sidewinder AIM-9X Block II Captive Air Training Missiles (CATMs); six (6) Sidewinder AIM-9X Block II Special Air Training Missiles (NATMS); four (4) Sidewinder AIM-9X Block II Tactical Guidance Units; ten (10) Sidewinder AIM-9X Block II CATM Guidance Units; eighteen (18) KMU-572 JDAM Guidance Kits for GBU-54; twelve (12) Bomb MK-82 500LB, General Purpose; twelve (12) Bomb MK-82, Inert; twelve (12) GBU-53/B Small Diameter Bomb II (SDB II) All-Up Round (AUR); and eight (8) GBU-53/B SDB II Guided Test Vehicle (GTV). Also included are Electronic Warfare Systems; Command, Control, Communications, Computer and Intelligence/Communications, Navigational, and Identification (C4I/CNI); Autonomic Logistics Global Support System (ALGS); Autonomic Logistics Information System (ALIS); Full Mission Trainer; Weapons Employment Capability and other Subsystems, Features, and Capabilities; F‑35 unique infrared flares; reprogramming center access; F-35 Performance Based Logistics; software development/integration; flight test instrumentation; aircraft ferry and tanker support; Detector Laser DSU-38A/B, Detector Laser DSU-38A(D-2)/B, FMU-139D/B Fuze, KMU-572(D-2)/B Trainer (JDAM), 40 inch Wing Release Lanyard; GBU-53/B SDB II Weapon Load Crew Trainers (WLCT); Cartridge, 25 mm PGU-23/U; weapons containers; aircraft and munitions support and test equipment; communications equipment; spares and repair parts; repair and return support; personnel training and training equipment; publications and technical documents; U.S. Government and contractor engineering, technical, and logistics support services; and other related elements of logistical and program support. The total estimated cost is $6.58 billion.”

The Super Hornet one

WASHINGTON, September 30, 2020 – The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to the Government of Switzerland of forty (40) F/A-18E/F Super Hornet aircraft and related equipment for an estimated cost of $7.452 billion. The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale today.

The Government of Switzerland has requested to buy up to thirty-six (36) F/A-18E Super Hornet aircraft; seventy-two (72) F414-GE-400 engines (installed); four (4) F/A-18F Super Hornet aircraft; eight (8) F414-GE-400 engines (installed); sixteen (16) F414-GE-400 engines (spares); forty-four (44) M61A2 20MM gun systems; twenty-five (25) Advanced Targeting Forward-Looking Infrared (ATFLIR)/other targeting pod; fifty-five (55) AN/ALR-67(V)3 Electric Warfare Countermeasures Receiving sets; fifty-five (55) AN/ALQ-214 Integrated Countermeasures systems; forty-eight (48) Multifunctional Information Distribution Systems – Joint Tactical Radio Systems (MIDS-JTRS); forty-eight (48) Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS); two hundred sixty-four (264) LAU-127E/A guided missile launchers; forty-eight (48) AN/AYK-29 Distributed Targeting Processor – Networked (DTP-N); twenty-seven (27) Infrared Search and Track (IRST) systems; forty (40) AIM-9X Block II Sidewinder tactical missiles; fifty (50) AIM-9X Block II Sidewinder Captive Air Training Missiles (CATMs); six (6) AIM-9X Block II Sidewinder Special Air Training Missiles (NATMs); four (4) AIM-9X Block II Sidewinder tactical guidance units; ten (10) AIM-9X Block II Sidewinder CATM guidance units; eighteen (18) KMU-572 JDAM Guidance Kits for GBU-54; twelve (12) Bomb MK-82 500LB, General Purpose; twelve (12) Bomb MK-82, Inert; twelve (12) GBU-53/B Small Diameter Bomb II (SDB II) All-Up Round (AUR); and eight (8) GBU-53/B SDB II Guided Test Vehicle (GTV). Also included are AN/APG-79 Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radars; High Speed Video Network (HSVN) Digital Video Recorder (HDVR); AN/AVS-9 Night Vision Goggles (NVG); AN/AVS-11 Night Vision Cueing Device (NVCD); AN/ALE-47 Electronic Warfare Countermeasures Systems; AN/ARC-210 Communication System; AN/APX-111 Combined Interrogator Transponder; AN/ALE-55 Towed Decoys; launchers (LAU-115D/A, LAU-116B/A, LAU118A); Training Aids, Devices and Spares; Technical Data Engineering Change Proposals; Avionics Software Support; Joint Mission Planning System (JMPS); Data Transfer Unit (DTU); Accurate Navigation (ANAV) Global Positioning System (GPS) Navigation; KIV-78 Dual Channel Encryptor, Identification Friend or Foe (IFF); Cartridge Actuated Devices/Propellant Actuated Devices (CADs/PADs); Technical Publications; AN/PYQ-10C Simple Key Loader (SKL); Aircraft Spares; other support equipment; Aircraft Armament Equipment (AAE); aircraft ferry; transportation costs; other technical assistance; engineering technical assistance; contractor engineering technical support; logistics technical assistance; Repair of Repairables (RoR); aircrew and maintenance training; contractor logistics support; flight test services; Foreign Liaison Officer (FLO) support; auxiliary fuel tanks, system integration and testing; software development/integration; and other related elements of logistics and program support. For AIM-9X: containers; missile support and test equipment; provisioning; spare and repair parts; personnel training and training equipment; publications and technical data; and U.S. Government and contractor technical assistance and other related logistics support. For GBU-53/B SDB II and GBU-54: Detector Laser DSU-38A/B, Detector Laser DSU-38A(D-2)/B, FMU-139D/B Fuze, KMU-572(D-2)/B Trainer (JDAM), 40-inch Wing Release Lanyard; GBU-53/B SDB II Weapon Load Crew Trainers (WLCT); weapons containers; munitions support and test equipment; spares and repair parts; repair and return support; personnel training and training equipment; publications and technical documents; U.S. Government and contractor engineering, technical, and logistics support services; and other related elements of logistical and program support. The total estimated cost is $7.452 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Sertain source aslinya gan, gamau ada avanza item didepan kan


Siap pak, gw post sumber dapatnya aja deh.

belgian M113, papua, and red barrette


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Sertain source aslinya gan, gamau ada avanza item didepan kan


Quote pos ane yg itu diapus aja bisa gan?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ravager

umigami said:


> Quote pos ane yg itu diapus aja bisa gan?


Why ?? It's an old tradition as rite of passage for an old formil member to be at least get visited by a charming tukang baso and gorengan along with the black innovas atleast once . When it come to twice that you should starting to worry about ...



So i heard ....😂😂


----------



## umigami

Ravager said:


> Why ?? It's an old tradition as rite of passage for an old formil member to be at least get visited by a charming tukang baso and gorengan along with the black innovas atleast once . When it come to twice that you should starting to worry about ...
> 
> 
> 
> So i heard ....😂😂


😆😢😭😭.....
Di tempat ane karantina covid ketat om...
Jadi kalo sampe ada tukang baso lewat berarti udah pasti ooom...


----------



## Ravager

umigami said:


> 😆😢😭😭.....
> Di tempat ane karantina covid ketat om...
> Jadi kalo sampe ada tukang baso lewat berarti udah pasti ooom...



Naah , that report was hardly new . Even it's allready spread out on FB's group . Just take a very good care before posting something ever again . 
On the other hand ... Indo###tes employees was going to have a field day ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

umigami said:


> Siap pak, gw post sumber dapatnya aja deh.
> 
> belgian M113, papua, and red barrette



Well... Shows why arms diversity is still a necessity for us... almost no doubt that more of these kind of restrictions are in place for our western sourced arms... a pity that we are now forbidden to source from the 'east'...


----------



## Logam42

Note: Edit done, mongabay did not like me posting their article here 









Indonesia’s new intelligence hub wields data in the war on illegal fishing


In late July, a high-speed chase stirred the waters northeast of Indonesia’s Natuna Islands, as patrol officers pursued a Vietnamese vessel suspected of illegal fishing. Having fled when authorities approached it for questioning, the Vietnamese crew tossed a fishing net to purge implicating...




news.mongabay.com





Found this while browsing mongabay. Glad I still read it from time to time even if i dont agree with most of what they say.

Aparently some of Susi's legacy lives on! In a very technological fashion!
_______________________________

*Indonesia’s new intelligence hub wields data in the war on illegal fishing

by Julia John on 29 September 2020*

_The Indonesian Maritime Information Center (IMIC), launched in July, aims to tackle illegal fishing and other maritime violations in the country’s waters by drawing on data and analysis from various ministries and agencies.

Its proponents say it will enhance and expedite coordination among the many agencies involved and offer a public-facing data-sharing outlet.

Indonesia’s waters are frequently plundered by foreign fishing vessels, and some areas are disputed by other countries, including China._

In late July, a high-speed chase stirred the waters northeast of Indonesia’s Natuna Islands, as patrol officers pursued a Vietnamese vessel suspected of illegal fishing.

Having fled when authorities approached it for questioning, the Vietnamese crew tossed a fishing net to purge implicating evidence, burned tires to cloud their sight, and zigzagged across the water to evade capture, according to the Indonesian side’s account of the incident. Indonesian officers ordered the sailors to stop. Instead, they tried to ram into the patrol boat.

A visit, board, search and seizure team fired a warning shot into the air, but the Vietnamese attempted to escape. It was only after the team shot the fishing vessel’s platform that it slowed down and yielded to inspection, which uncovered two tons of fish.

The Indonesian Maritime Information Center (IMIC), launched days earlier, on July 22, had helped detect the Vietnamese boat by pooling high-quality surveillance data from several government bodies, according to Demo Putra from the Indonesian Coast Guard (Bakamla), which oversees this initiative.

Bakamla says it hopes this intelligence hub, the first of its kind, will curb illegal, unreported and unregulated (IUU) fishing and other security incidents around Indonesian waters by enhancing and expediting coordination among the many agencies involved in regulating them and by offering a public-facing data-sharing outlet.

“We don’t have a comprehensive picture of the maritime situation because the information is separated depending on the agencies and incident type,” Putra told Mongabay. “We established IMIC to integrate all information in Indonesia and create operational planning based on data from every agency. Planning will be better because the data is more comprehensive, more accurate because it’s analyzed by a lot of agencies.”





_An Indonesian patrol boat chases down a Vietnamese fishing boat suspected of illegal activity in the North Natuna Sea, three days after IMIC’s launch. Image courtesy of Bakamla._​
Despite the ramp-up of regulation and enforcement spearheaded by Susi Pudjiastuti, Indonesia’s fisheries minister from 2014-2019, IUU fishing remains rife in Indonesia, authorities say. Locals disregard designated fishing zones and use ecologically harmful equipment. Vietnamese, Malaysian, Filipino and Chinese operators routinely exploit Indonesia’s territorial waters, including in the “North Natuna Sea.” This is Jakarta’s name for the waters near the Natuna Islands stretching up to the edge of Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone, and part of which China includes inside its contentious “nine-dash line” that it uses to lay claim to the entire South China Sea.

“Indonesia is attractive to IUU fishing activities because of its rich fisheries resources,” said Reniel Cabral, assistant researcher with the Sustainable Fisheries Group at the University of California, Santa Barbara. “Its people are also victims of human trafficking and forced labor in the fisheries industry.”

IMIC fills the void left by a task force on illegal fishing that was formed in 2015 but dissolved when Susi left office last year. Its disbandment “caused high fragmentation of law enforcement authorities, which weakens control and surveillance efforts to ensure the use of Indonesian marine resources sustainably,” said Muhammad Arifuddin, program manager for Destructive Fishing Watch Indonesia.

IMIC seeks to strengthen interagency communication and cooperation. Besides Bakamla, it involves the Ministry of Marine Affairs and Fisheries (KKP), the Coordinating Ministry of Maritime and Investment Affairs, the Water and Air Police Corps, the Ministry of Transportation’s Directorate General of Sea Transportation, the Ministry of Finance’s Directorate General of Customs and Excise, the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space, and the National Search and Rescue Agency.

The data analysts, maritime security analysts and IT professionals working for IMIC collect and verify daily maritime intelligence from these agencies, the public and some other countries. The governmental data comes from a range of sources, including satellite imagery, aerial surveillance, and ships’ automatic identification systems (AIS), which broadcast their identity, course and speed.

IMIC publishes the updates on its website, categorized by case type. It also visualizes occurrences each month and gives pertinent analyses and recommendations for seafarers.

For example, Putra said, when “a lot of Indonesian fishermen are arrested by [foreign officials] in disputed areas, we advise them to make sure they’re within Indonesian waters.”





_IMIC provides daily maritime updates on its publicly accessible website, pinpointing IUU fishing (red dots), natural disasters, accidents, pollution, petty thefts, illegal fuel tapping, armed robberies, contraband smuggling, drug trafficking, illegal migration and more. Image courtesy of Bakamla._​
IMIC releases more in-depth bi-weekly, monthly and longer-term reports, too, disseminating them through fishers’ outreach programs and associations as well as posting them online. People can provide tips and receive information by contacting the IMIC support center.

“By having this information [disseminated] comprehensively and freely, we hope maritime stakeholders’ concern will increase and illegal activities will decrease,” Putra said.

Meanwhile, the government can gain extensive insight into the prevalence, hotspots and trends of maritime threats like IUU fishing by using IMIC, which could promote faster, more effective responses.

“Decision-making will be better because the information is comprehensive,” Putra said. “We can say that because this area has higher IUU fishing, our plan should focus here.”
For instance, the first month’s data revealed that the Arafura Sea, south of Papua, teemed with IUU fishing activity, he said.

Arifuddin said IMIC had made Bakamla the nation’s “pioneer” in pinpointing fishing violations with heat maps.

“With web-GIS technology, the data become interactive and easier for policymakers to determine policies, budgeting and focus locations and to advocate for international relations to countries that become IUUF actors in Indonesia,” he said. “If these things are utilized optimally, then Indonesia’s marine ecosystem will be better managed and have a bright future.”





_IMIC recorded 11 incidents of IUU fishing in its first two months. Image courtesy of Bakamla._​
IMIC’s combining of technologies from across various agencies and ministries could even deter fishers from IUU practices, said Wildan Ghiffary, program officer for Global Fishing Watch, an online mapping platform that tracks ship movements across the world.

“With IMIC and stronger collaboration between institutions such as the KKP and Navy, I expect IUU fishing will decrease, especially in hotspots with foreign vessels,” he said. “Vessels coming to Indonesia to do illegal fishing may decrease because they‘re aware we have stronger surveillance.”

Streamlining knowledge management across isolated parts of government is tough, experts say, so IMIC has a few kinks. For example, Arifuddin said, it doesn’t cite sources or describe its methodology.

“It’s likely the data exchange between ministries wasn’t run smoothly,” he said. “A lot of information on IMIC is most likely from online news and not detailed. The accuracy of the coordinates of events on the map is somewhat questionable. And the recommendation in the monthly report was general, not specific.”

At Bakamla, Putra said, raising awareness of IMIC’s value as an official information channel is a difficult goal, and obtaining data is time-consuming since government bodies’ digital systems aren’t integrated.

“We still have to call or email to get information,” he said. “It’s overwhelming because there’s a lot of work to make sure we collect every piece of data in Indonesia.”

Even so, IMIC seems to be moving in the right direction, Arifuddin said. “I think IMIC will develop step by step.”

Putra called the initiative a “stepping stone.” He said there would be greater synergy down the road, with 12 government departments manning the situation room at Bakamla headquarters in Jakarta.

An upgrade to a synchronized data system free from manual inputs is underway, he said. It should help quicken information gathering and processing, allowing for weekly or daily reports.

Cultivating the trust of fishers and sailors via the support center will be crucial to keep them out of trouble, Putra added.

Cabral stressed the importance of robust monitoring and enforcement to reduce IUU fishing and fisheries-related human rights abuses and protect the marine ecosystems Indonesians depend on for their livelihoods.

“The potential availability of timely information through IMIC could help Indonesia control IUU fishing as well as address human rights violations,” he said. “If successful, this can definitely have a tremendous positive impact on fishers’ welfare, fisheries sustainability and marine biodiversity.”

_Banner: Sharks in the waters off Ecuador. Image by Rhett A. Butler/Mongabay._
________________________________________________________

Here is the website talked about:
http://imic.bakamla.go.id/

And here is their daily update of the day:'





They also have a much more detailed interactive map (you can click the dots). Go take a look for yourself!

Even though this effort still has a lot of issue, I am very happy to see such transparency and information sharing. Bakamla is really making themselves the _de facto_ premier Indonesian coast guard force with initiatives like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> Note: Edit done, mongabay did not like me posting their article here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia’s new intelligence hub wields data in the war on illegal fishing
> 
> 
> In late July, a high-speed chase stirred the waters northeast of Indonesia’s Natuna Islands, as patrol officers pursued a Vietnamese vessel suspected of illegal fishing. Having fled when authorities approached it for questioning, the Vietnamese crew tossed a fishing net to purge implicating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.mongabay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this while browsing mongabay. Glad I still read it from time to time even if i dont agree with most of what they say.
> 
> Aparently some of Susi's legacy lives on! In a very technological fashion!
> _______________________________
> 
> *Indonesia’s new intelligence hub wields data in the war on illegal fishing
> 
> by Julia John on 29 September 2020*
> 
> _The Indonesian Maritime Information Center (IMIC), launched in July, aims to tackle illegal fishing and other maritime violations in the country’s waters by drawing on data and analysis from various ministries and agencies.
> 
> Its proponents say it will enhance and expedite coordination among the many agencies involved and offer a public-facing data-sharing outlet.
> 
> Indonesia’s waters are frequently plundered by foreign fishing vessels, and some areas are disputed by other countries, including China._
> 
> In late July, a high-speed chase stirred the waters northeast of Indonesia’s Natuna Islands, as patrol officers pursued a Vietnamese vessel suspected of illegal fishing.
> 
> Having fled when authorities approached it for questioning, the Vietnamese crew tossed a fishing net to purge implicating evidence, burned tires to cloud their sight, and zigzagged across the water to evade capture, according to the Indonesian side’s account of the incident. Indonesian officers ordered the sailors to stop. Instead, they tried to ram into the patrol boat.
> 
> A visit, board, search and seizure team fired a warning shot into the air, but the Vietnamese attempted to escape. It was only after the team shot the fishing vessel’s platform that it slowed down and yielded to inspection, which uncovered two tons of fish.
> 
> The Indonesian Maritime Information Center (IMIC), launched days earlier, on July 22, had helped detect the Vietnamese boat by pooling high-quality surveillance data from several government bodies, according to Demo Putra from the Indonesian Coast Guard (Bakamla), which oversees this initiative.
> 
> Bakamla says it hopes this intelligence hub, the first of its kind, will curb illegal, unreported and unregulated (IUU) fishing and other security incidents around Indonesian waters by enhancing and expediting coordination among the many agencies involved in regulating them and by offering a public-facing data-sharing outlet.
> 
> “We don’t have a comprehensive picture of the maritime situation because the information is separated depending on the agencies and incident type,” Putra told Mongabay. “We established IMIC to integrate all information in Indonesia and create operational planning based on data from every agency. Planning will be better because the data is more comprehensive, more accurate because it’s analyzed by a lot of agencies.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _An Indonesian patrol boat chases down a Vietnamese fishing boat suspected of illegal activity in the North Natuna Sea, three days after IMIC’s launch. Image courtesy of Bakamla._​
> Despite the ramp-up of regulation and enforcement spearheaded by Susi Pudjiastuti, Indonesia’s fisheries minister from 2014-2019, IUU fishing remains rife in Indonesia, authorities say. Locals disregard designated fishing zones and use ecologically harmful equipment. Vietnamese, Malaysian, Filipino and Chinese operators routinely exploit Indonesia’s territorial waters, including in the “North Natuna Sea.” This is Jakarta’s name for the waters near the Natuna Islands stretching up to the edge of Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone, and part of which China includes inside its contentious “nine-dash line” that it uses to lay claim to the entire South China Sea.
> 
> “Indonesia is attractive to IUU fishing activities because of its rich fisheries resources,” said Reniel Cabral, assistant researcher with the Sustainable Fisheries Group at the University of California, Santa Barbara. “Its people are also victims of human trafficking and forced labor in the fisheries industry.”
> 
> IMIC fills the void left by a task force on illegal fishing that was formed in 2015 but dissolved when Susi left office last year. Its disbandment “caused high fragmentation of law enforcement authorities, which weakens control and surveillance efforts to ensure the use of Indonesian marine resources sustainably,” said Muhammad Arifuddin, program manager for Destructive Fishing Watch Indonesia.
> 
> IMIC seeks to strengthen interagency communication and cooperation. Besides Bakamla, it involves the Ministry of Marine Affairs and Fisheries (KKP), the Coordinating Ministry of Maritime and Investment Affairs, the Water and Air Police Corps, the Ministry of Transportation’s Directorate General of Sea Transportation, the Ministry of Finance’s Directorate General of Customs and Excise, the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space, and the National Search and Rescue Agency.
> 
> The data analysts, maritime security analysts and IT professionals working for IMIC collect and verify daily maritime intelligence from these agencies, the public and some other countries. The governmental data comes from a range of sources, including satellite imagery, aerial surveillance, and ships’ automatic identification systems (AIS), which broadcast their identity, course and speed.
> 
> IMIC publishes the updates on its website, categorized by case type. It also visualizes occurrences each month and gives pertinent analyses and recommendations for seafarers.
> 
> For example, Putra said, when “a lot of Indonesian fishermen are arrested by [foreign officials] in disputed areas, we advise them to make sure they’re within Indonesian waters.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _IMIC provides daily maritime updates on its publicly accessible website, pinpointing IUU fishing (red dots), natural disasters, accidents, pollution, petty thefts, illegal fuel tapping, armed robberies, contraband smuggling, drug trafficking, illegal migration and more. Image courtesy of Bakamla._​
> IMIC releases more in-depth bi-weekly, monthly and longer-term reports, too, disseminating them through fishers’ outreach programs and associations as well as posting them online. People can provide tips and receive information by contacting the IMIC support center.
> 
> “By having this information [disseminated] comprehensively and freely, we hope maritime stakeholders’ concern will increase and illegal activities will decrease,” Putra said.
> 
> Meanwhile, the government can gain extensive insight into the prevalence, hotspots and trends of maritime threats like IUU fishing by using IMIC, which could promote faster, more effective responses.
> 
> “Decision-making will be better because the information is comprehensive,” Putra said. “We can say that because this area has higher IUU fishing, our plan should focus here.”
> For instance, the first month’s data revealed that the Arafura Sea, south of Papua, teemed with IUU fishing activity, he said.
> 
> Arifuddin said IMIC had made Bakamla the nation’s “pioneer” in pinpointing fishing violations with heat maps.
> 
> “With web-GIS technology, the data become interactive and easier for policymakers to determine policies, budgeting and focus locations and to advocate for international relations to countries that become IUUF actors in Indonesia,” he said. “If these things are utilized optimally, then Indonesia’s marine ecosystem will be better managed and have a bright future.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _IMIC recorded 11 incidents of IUU fishing in its first two months. Image courtesy of Bakamla._​
> IMIC’s combining of technologies from across various agencies and ministries could even deter fishers from IUU practices, said Wildan Ghiffary, program officer for Global Fishing Watch, an online mapping platform that tracks ship movements across the world.
> 
> “With IMIC and stronger collaboration between institutions such as the KKP and Navy, I expect IUU fishing will decrease, especially in hotspots with foreign vessels,” he said. “Vessels coming to Indonesia to do illegal fishing may decrease because they‘re aware we have stronger surveillance.”
> 
> Streamlining knowledge management across isolated parts of government is tough, experts say, so IMIC has a few kinks. For example, Arifuddin said, it doesn’t cite sources or describe its methodology.
> 
> “It’s likely the data exchange between ministries wasn’t run smoothly,” he said. “A lot of information on IMIC is most likely from online news and not detailed. The accuracy of the coordinates of events on the map is somewhat questionable. And the recommendation in the monthly report was general, not specific.”
> 
> At Bakamla, Putra said, raising awareness of IMIC’s value as an official information channel is a difficult goal, and obtaining data is time-consuming since government bodies’ digital systems aren’t integrated.
> 
> “We still have to call or email to get information,” he said. “It’s overwhelming because there’s a lot of work to make sure we collect every piece of data in Indonesia.”
> 
> Even so, IMIC seems to be moving in the right direction, Arifuddin said. “I think IMIC will develop step by step.”
> 
> Putra called the initiative a “stepping stone.” He said there would be greater synergy down the road, with 12 government departments manning the situation room at Bakamla headquarters in Jakarta.
> 
> An upgrade to a synchronized data system free from manual inputs is underway, he said. It should help quicken information gathering and processing, allowing for weekly or daily reports.
> 
> Cultivating the trust of fishers and sailors via the support center will be crucial to keep them out of trouble, Putra added.
> 
> Cabral stressed the importance of robust monitoring and enforcement to reduce IUU fishing and fisheries-related human rights abuses and protect the marine ecosystems Indonesians depend on for their livelihoods.
> 
> “The potential availability of timely information through IMIC could help Indonesia control IUU fishing as well as address human rights violations,” he said. “If successful, this can definitely have a tremendous positive impact on fishers’ welfare, fisheries sustainability and marine biodiversity.”
> 
> _Banner: Sharks in the waters off Ecuador. Image by Rhett A. Butler/Mongabay._
> ________________________________________________________
> 
> Here is the website talked about:
> http://imic.bakamla.go.id/
> 
> And here is their daily update of the day:'
> View attachment 675331
> 
> 
> They also have a much more detailed interactive map (you can click the dots). Go take a look for yourself!
> 
> Even though this effort still has a lot of issue, I am very happy to see such transparency and information sharing. Bakamla is really making themselves the _de facto_ premier Indonesian coast guard force with initiatives like this.



You can see Malaysia still put Ambalat area into their jurisdiction maps and territorial area, hence as long as they do that they are still our external threat


----------



## HeyPaula1963

Whizzack said:


> Well... Shows why arms diversity is still a necessity for us... almost no doubt that more of these kind of restrictions are in place for our western sourced arms... a pity that we are now forbidden to source from the 'east'...


If the Army needs M113 in Papua, they still can use it though. Is there anyone from the 'spare parts suppliers' there in Papua ?, i guess not even journalists or reporters even. There is no supervisor at all, no one know, it's as free as you want, we can do anything.


----------



## Nike

HeyPaula1963 said:


> If the Army needs M113 in Papua, they still can use it though. Is there anyone from the 'spare parts suppliers' there in Papua ?, i guess not even journalists or reporters even. There is no supervisor at all, no one know, it's as free as you want, we can do anything.



The army use V 150, Bell 412 with M134 gatling gun and among other equipment in Papua.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HeyPaula1963

Nike said:


> The army use V 150, Bell 412 with M134 gatling gun and among other equipment in Papua.


Ya. My statement about M113 there just to answer Whizzack


----------



## Chestnut

Whizzack said:


> Well... Shows why arms diversity is still a necessity for us... almost no doubt that more of these kind of restrictions are in place for our western sourced arms... a pity that we are now forbidden to source from the 'east'...


Or like, don't buy arms from Belgium. 

A lot of Western EU countries still subscribe to the _"We have had a change of definitions for acceptable civilian casualties/how democratic your society is and we regret to say that you failed"._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ravager

Chestnut said:


> Or like, don't buy arms from Belgium.
> 
> A lot of Western EU countries still subscribe to the _"We have had a change of definitions for acceptable civilian casualties/how democratic your society is and we regret to say that you failed"._


Sometime i just kind of wonder and speechless on their audacity is . So stucked up high in the sky yet forgot to take a hard look and introspect for even once upon themselves . Holier than thou was understatement here ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

HeyPaula1963 said:


> If the Army needs M113 in Papua, they still can use it though. Is there anyone from the 'spare parts suppliers' there in Papua ?, i guess not even journalists or reporters even. There is no supervisor at all, no one know, it's as free as you want, we can do anything.



Why even use equipment that the Army didn't have a necessary requirement for anyway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HeyPaula1963

Gen3115 said:


> Why even use equipment that the Army didn't have a necessary requirement for anyway


Hey.. Read previous comments to understand what I was talking about


----------



## Whizzack

HeyPaula1963 said:


> If the Army needs M113 in Papua, they still can use it though. Is there anyone from the 'spare parts suppliers' there in Papua ?, i guess not even journalists or reporters even. There is no supervisor at all, no one know, it's as free as you want, we can do anything.



Anyone can easily take and upload such pics / video to social media, and it will be blown up out of proportion by NGOs, foreign missionaries, SJWs, OPM, KKB, etc... So yeah technically we can deploy it there, but we won't... When the Brits protested the use of Scorpion / Stormer during the Aceh counterinsurgency operation, we immediately pulled those out of the frontlines, even though we badly needed those assets there at the time... We didn't defy them then, we won't violate it this time either... and it's just a bunch of ancient APCs...  



Chestnut said:


> Or like, don't buy arms from Belgium.
> 
> A lot of Western EU countries still subscribe to the _"We have had a change of definitions for acceptable civilian casualties/how democratic your society is and we regret to say that you failed"._



Yeah well, I strongly doubt Belgium is the only western country giving such restrictions on the use of arms to us... can we deploy Apache to Papua for example..? what about Tucano...? It uses Belgian guns in it... 

Basically this kind of restrictions based on their "holier than thou" attitude feels like an insult to us... What kind of trust there is with such a condescending attitude...? We should be able to use what we have, when we need, without any such restrictions...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

Th


HeyPaula1963 said:


> Hey.. Read previous comments to understand what I was talking about


This the age of internet there isn't much anything that could be covered for long . 
Not to mention the reputation for holding up their side of the agreement was a big deal in the global politics perception . 
What's the big deal with M113 anyway ?? Blocky and hard to manouver in the papua's terrain . It's the komodo's class vehicle ( RCWS equipped ! ) That badly needed there .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Whizzack said:


> Anyone can easily take and upload such pics / video to social media, and it will be blown up out of proportion by NGOs, foreign missionaries, SJWs, OPM, KKB, etc... So yeah technically we can deploy it there, but we won't... When the Brits protested the use of Scorpion / Stormer during the Aceh counterinsurgency operation, we immediately pulled those out of the frontlines, even though we badly needed those assets there at the time... We didn't defy them then, we won't violate it this time either... and it's just a bunch of ancient APCs...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well, I strongly doubt Belgium is the only western country giving such restrictions on the use of arms to us... can we deploy Apache to Papua for example..? what about Tucano...? It uses Belgian guns in it...
> 
> Basically this kind of restrictions based on their "holier than thou" attitude feels like an insult to us... What kind of trust there is with such a condescending attitude...? We should be able to use what we have, when we need, without any such restrictions...



Well it is quite understandable for Brits to told us not to use Scorpion and newly acquired Hawk 109/209 as Indonesia is even not paid a cent at the time and those still being paid off by British taxpayer by loan scheme before being sent to Indonesia. And instead Indonesia using A4 Skyhawk Made in USA during operasi Rencong and Darurat Militer 2003, along with other major assets like V150, Saracen, Ferret, VAB from France, Stormer, from England, OV 10 Bronco Made in USA, C130 Made in USA,. LST Tacoma class, Van Speijk Frigates, Fatahillah class, small arms like Browning HMG, FN MAG , Minimi and so on without any restriction.


----------



## Chestnut

Whizzack said:


> Yeah well, I strongly doubt Belgium is the only western country giving such restrictions on the use of arms to us... can we deploy Apache to Papua for example..? what about Tucano...? It uses Belgian guns in it...


Yes actually. Can confirm.

They just don't use them for the same reason they don't use the Mi-35 or Flankers over there. There's really no pressing operational need for them/unnecessary risk taking by sending top-tier assets into a marginally hostile environment.

Also, a lot of the M2's here are made in the US under FNH USA, which doesn't require any sort of Belgian approval (not that small arms require any sort of foreign approval anyways).


Whizzack said:


> Basically this kind of restrictions based on their "holier than thou" attitude feels like an insult to us... What kind of trust there is with such a condescending attitude...? We should be able to use what we have, when we need, without any such restrictions...


I mean, the same can be applied to literally anyone. East or West regardless.


----------



## umigami

Whizzack said:


> Anyone can easily take and upload such pics / video to social media, and it will be blown up out of proportion by NGOs, foreign missionaries, SJWs, OPM, KKB, etc... So yeah technically we can deploy it there, but we won't... When the Brits protested the use of Scorpion / Stormer during the Aceh counterinsurgency operation, we immediately pulled those out of the frontlines, even though we badly needed those assets there at the time... We didn't defy them then, we won't violate it this time either... and it's just a bunch of ancient APCs...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well, I strongly doubt Belgium is the only western country giving such restrictions on the use of arms to us... can we deploy Apache to Papua for example..? what about Tucano...? It uses Belgian guns in it...
> 
> Basically this kind of restrictions based on their "holier than thou" attitude feels like an insult to us... What kind of trust there is with such a condescending attitude...? We should be able to use what we have, when we need, without any such restrictions...


In papua, We use Bell 412 as gunships with dillon M134 Gatling you know.

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## HeyPaula1963

Ravager said:


> Th
> 
> This the age of internet there isn't much anything that could be covered for long .
> Not to mention the reputation for holding up their side of the agreement was a big deal in the global politics perception .
> What's the big deal with M113 anyway ?? Blocky and hard to manouver in the papua's terrain . It's the komodo's class vehicle ( RCWS equipped ! ) That badly needed there .


Yup... What I want from my statement about M113 in Papua was just to confront Whizzack about his view that we need diversification on weapons. Not because I want M113 to be in Papua.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ¿Por qué?

umigami said:


> *Japanese Submarines Exchange Stirling Engines for Lithium-ion Batteries*
> *Lithium-ion Batteries?*
> _The first ten submarines are equipped with traditional lead acid batteries in combination with the Stirling motor. The eleventh Soryu, however, is the first Japanese submarine equipped with ruggedised lithium-ion batteries, without the Stirling engines.
> 
> Lithium-ion batteries indeed have substantially more electric storage capacity than lead-acid batteries [1]. These lithium-ion batteries have been placed in the existing battery storage areas as well as in the spaces previously occupied by the AIP Sterling engines. In this way, the submarine could be equipped with a large amount of more powerful batteries. This has improved underwater endurance significantly and will further reduce the already low underwater noise levels. The financial budget of this eleventh submarine is 536.7 million US dollars, while the costs of number ten amounted to 502 million US dollars according to website Jane’s 360._



So more or less these are our options price-wise :

- U214 $400 million
- Scorpene $500 million
- A26 (Blekinge) $513 million
- Soryu $502 million (non Li-ion battery) - $536.7 million (Li-ion battery)

If we can get foreign loan I don't see any reason we can't get the Soryu or A26


----------



## umigami

¿Por qué? said:


> So more or less these are our options price-wise :
> 
> - U214 $400 million
> - Scorpene $500 million
> - A26 (Blekinge) $513 million
> - Soryu $502 million (non Li-ion battery) - $536.7 million (Li-ion battery)
> 
> If we can get foreign loan I don't see any reason we can't get the Soryu or A26


A26 came out in 3 version. Which one?


----------



## Whizzack

Nike said:


> Well it is quite understandable for Brits to told us not to use Scorpion and newly acquired Hawk 109/209 as Indonesia is even not paid a cent at the time and those still being paid off by British taxpayer by loan scheme before being sent to Indonesia.


If that's the true reason then it's even more ridiculous, it's like saying you are not allowed to drive your new car to work because you haven't paid off the car loan yet... 



Chestnut said:


> Yes actually. Can confirm.


Confirm with what proof ? Your own assumptions ?



Chestnut said:


> I mean, the same can be applied to literally anyone. East or West regardless.


Perhaps, but I have never seen or heard such restrictions from the East, always from the West...



umigami said:


> In papua, We use Bell 412 as gunships with dillon M134 Gatling you know.


Yeah I know, so...?



HeyPaula1963 said:


> Yup... What I want from my statement about M113 in Papua was just to confront Whizzack about his view that we need diversification on weapons. Not because I want M113 to be in Papua.


And I already replied to you...


----------



## umigami

Whizzack said:


> If that's the true reason then it's even more ridiculous, it's like saying you are not allowed to drive your new car to work because you haven't paid off the car loan yet...
> 
> 
> Confirm with what proof ? Your own assumptions ?
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but I have never seen or heard such restrictions from the East, always from the West...
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, so...?
> 
> 
> And I already replied to you...


So that's mean american have no problem their weaponry being used in papua. It's just TNI doesn't consider situation in papua urgent enough to deploy big gun, Apache for example.


----------



## Ravager

umigami said:


> So that's mean american have no problem their weaponry being used in papua. It's just TNI doesn't consider situation in papua urgent enough to deploy big gun, Apache for example.


What we need in papua theater is a nimble yet enough juice small to medium chopper with minigun as rapid response unit . A heavy lift chopper as logistics . And lots of komodo's class vehicles with RCWS and lots of night time gogles for the infantry .
The rest ?? Waste of tax payer money ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Whizzack said:


> Confirm with what proof ? Your own assumptions ?


Because I asked the relevant people at DISLITBANG?




Whizzack said:


> Perhaps, but I have never seen or heard such restrictions from the East, always from the West...



Well yeah, because the East often times just sells anyone not well within their orbit/CSTO sub-standard export variants.


----------



## umigami

Ravager said:


> What we need in papua theater is a nimble yet enough juice small to medium chopper with minigun as rapid response unit . A heavy lift chopper as logistics . And lots of komodo's class vehicles with RCWS and lots of night time gogles for the infantry .
> The rest ?? Waste of tax payer money ...


How about some 105 howitzer such as LG-1?
So they can request fire support. 
And some drone too. Even the commercial one should be enough.


----------



## Ravager

umigami said:


> How about some 105 howitzer such as LG-1?
> So they can request fire support.
> And some drone too. Even the commercial one should be enough.


As of now ... 105 mm was kind of irrelevant . Truth to be told with the 155 mm was getting lighter 105 was redundant and money waste . Even our marines was considering their towed artillary plan transition into Dana SPG quite seriously . 
Sorry , kind of forget about the drone there .. Drone was a basic neccesity but the longer loitering time one do 24 hours at minimum . You have to considering the height of operating ceiling in papua .


----------



## Chestnut

Ravager said:


> Even our marines was considering their towed artillary plan transition into Dana SPG quite seriously .


They should really just buy the CEASAR. There's ZERO point getting something different when it comes to something like an SPG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Ravager said:


> As of now ... 105 mm was kind of irrelevant . Truth to be told with the 155 mm was getting lighter 105 was redundant and money waste . Even our marines was considering their towed artillary plan transition into Dana SPG quite seriously .
> Sorry , kind of forget about the drone there .. Drone was a basic neccesity but the longer loitering time one do 24 hours at minimum . You have to considering the height of operating ceiling in papua .


Dana SPG is pretty huge youknow (30 ton)
How did they embarked it from our current LPD or LST? Could their pts 10 even handle it?


----------



## Ravager

umigami said:


> Dana SPG is pretty huge youknow (30 ton)
> How did they embarked it from our current LPD or LST? Could their pts 10 even handle it?



Hey , don't shoot the messenger here .... 😂😂

As i said ... Serious consideration yet it isn't final . Too much thing to consider . Believe it or not commonality themes ( yeah , i couldn't believed it either so take this with some spoonfull of salts ) was mentioned in the arguements . Let just hope the saner mind will prevaill .
Because i do hope they'll choose the CAESAR too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311953546233880577I don't get it, so we have to choose Russia or SK ?

Edit: I'm referring to that total of 1.09 billion dollars. It pretty much the same with Sukhoi contract.
If they happened simultaneously, it should be higher.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

umigami said:


> Its downside is she's the biggest one among all contender. Is she really suitable for our shallow archipelagic sea?? (Not a problem while operate in SCS though)



What make you think the South China Sea isn't as shallow as Java Sea?! Both South China Sea and Java Sea, along with Malacca Strait are recent / new;y created (in geological sense) body of water. The jungle of Borneo is far older than those seas.

FYI both Java Sea & Natuna sea + Norh Natuna Sea are between 100' - 150' deep. In underwater warfare perspective you can forget about any presence thermocline let alone anything that require deeper depth such as SOFAR channel.


----------



## umigami

trishna_amṛta said:


> What make you think the South China Sea isn't as shallow as Java Sea?! Both South China Sea and Java Sea, along with Malacca Strait are recent / new;y created (in geological sense) body of water. The jungle of Borneo is far older than those seas.
> 
> FYI both Java Sea & Natuna sea + Norh Natuna Sea are between *100' - 150' deep*. In underwater warfare perspective you can forget about any presence thermocline let alone anything that require deeper depth such as SOFAR channel.


Bold: meter??
So a big no no for Ocean going submarine?


----------



## Raduga

Elemental Industries S.A.M.A.R with background environment 




__ https://www.facebook.com/elementaldefense/posts/739999419882071

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Raduga

trishna_amṛta said:


> What make you think the South China Sea isn't as shallow as Java Sea?! Both South China Sea and Java Sea, along with Malacca Strait are recent / new;y created (in geological sense) body of water. The jungle of Borneo is far older than those seas.
> 
> FYI both Java Sea & Natuna sea + Norh Natuna Sea are between 100' - 150' deep. In underwater warfare perspective you can forget about any presence thermocline let alone anything that require deeper depth such as SOFAR channel.


We still have celebes sea , banda sea , flores sea , timor sea which is considered as deep water sea , and we also already had incident where the chinese fleet doing illegal pass in philippines island near celebes sea , in sibutu strait


----------



## trishna_amṛta

umigami said:


> Bold: meter??
> So a big no no for Ocean going submarine?



*sigh* its feet.
Why do we even need ocean going sub for? The only ocean access for Indonesia is the Indian Ocean & small part of West Pacific


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Raduga said:


> We still have celebes sea , banda sea , flores sea , arafura sea which is considered as deep water environment , and we already had incident where the chinese fleet doing illegal pass in philippines island near celebes sea , in sibutu strait



Those are indeed deep water, however an ocean going capable SSK is a different class entirely than anything we need. Unless we wan't to flex our maritime muscle northward beyond our 200nm EEZ, there isn't any need for ocean going SSK


----------



## trishna_amṛta

umigami said:


> A26 came out in 3 version. Which one?



The cheapest one with additional "Karya Anak Bangsa" branding as a side bonus

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## umigami

trishna_amṛta said:


> *sigh* its feet.
> Why do we even need ocean going sub for? The only ocean access for Indonesia is the Indian Ocean & small part of West Pacific


Lhoooo..... Berarti semua contender overspec dong 
Let's go with type 212 Dolphin class or Scorpene 1000 then... 🤣

But why singkie go with ocean going type 218??

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Kansel

Newest starstreak batch for Batalyon Arhanud 11

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Artillery


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> Artillery
> 
> View attachment 675434
> View attachment 675435
> View attachment 675436
> View attachment 675437


I wish we could somehow convert that " simbahs " into the kinzhal kind of turreted vehicles
Damn ,my eyes fooling me those are 105 not 57 mm


----------



## Nike

There is SG 43 of Soviet Union, one of the most archaic machine gun in our inventory

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## san.geuk

trishna_amṛta said:


> Those are indeed deep water, however an ocean going capable SSK is a different class entirely than anything we need. Unless we wan't to flex our maritime muscle northward beyond our 200nm EEZ, there isn't any need for ocean going SSK



we NEED to flex our muscles beyond 200nm EEZ, that is a must, our next advisary not some jaguh country anymore, so ocean going assets is a must have for us

the first thing to have subs is for detterent effect, with ocean going SSK its mean we have one ability for power projection outside our territory then with that thing our submarine program objective passed as detterent effect

we should leave keseimbangan kawasan mindset

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## trishna_amṛta

umigami said:


> Lhoooo..... Berarti semua contender overspec dong
> Let's go with type 212 Dolphin class or Scorpene 1000 then... 🤣
> 
> But why singkie go with ocean going type 218??



The SingKek need to spend money by selling whatever existential threat be that real or fancied to their political establishment in order to maintained any relevancy of their own military establishment. Furthermore they want the ability to operate deep within our water. Personally if I were driving 2000+ ton sub in the Java Sea I would be seriously worry of getting tangled in fisherman net than by any ASW asseet.



san.geuk said:


> we NEED to flex our muscles beyond 200nm EEZ, that is a must, our next advisary not some jaguh country anymore, so ocean going assets is a must have for us
> 
> the first thing to have subs is for detterent effect, with ocean going SSK its mean we have one ability for power projection outside our territory then with that thing our submarine program objective passed as detterent effect
> 
> we should leave keseimbangan kawasan mindset



All good IF we have the $ to do so, including the $ needed for operating such asset.


----------



## ¿Por qué?

umigami said:


> A26 came out in 3 version. Which one?



That price was the one quoted for the Swedish Navy. I believe that's for the A26 Oceanic (the middle) variant. 

*A26 Pelagic* :
- 1000 tons displacement
- 4000 nm (7400 km) range
- 20 days endurance

*A26 Oceanic* :
- 2000 tons displacement
- 6500 nm (12000 km) range
- 30 days endurance

*A26 Oceanic (Extended Range)* 
- 3000 tons displacement
- 10000 nm (18500 km) range
- 50 days endurance

We all know that China has been aiming for blue water navy. If we agree that our biggest threat is China, then it's a no brainer that we should have capability to counter their existence beyond our EEZ. 

It's gonna be way too late if we're waiting for Shandong carrier strike group starts their mission in SCS. 

To have some subs with certain track record of "sinking" U.S. carrier, even only in training, would be nice, at least for deterrent effect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311906466350071808Just some random twit I found. No valid source though.


----------



## Being-Art

umigami said:


> Lhoooo..... Berarti semua contender overspec dong
> Let's go with type 212 Dolphin class or Scorpene 1000 then... [emoji1787]
> 
> But why singkie go with ocean going type 218??


SG's Type 218 actually Upgraded Type 214 with X Rudder, The X Rudder's advantages increase the submarine's maneuverability when operating in shallow water, which is why the new Scorpene, A26, and several other new submarines have started using this X Rudder.

AIP is also important, because Modern non-nuclear submarines are potentially stealthier than nuclear submarines becoz a nuclear ship's reactor must constantly pump coolant, generating some amount of detectable noise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Being-Art

trishna_amṛta said:


> *sigh* its feet.
> Why do we even need ocean going sub for? The only ocean access for Indonesia is the Indian Ocean & small part of West Pacific


if you need Ocean Going Submarines, better just go to Nuclear Powered Submarines


----------



## Ravager

Being-Art said:


> if you need Ocean Going Submarines, better just go to Nuclear Powered Submarines


It was out of our technological capacity .


----------



## Being-Art

Ravager said:


> It was out of our technological capacity .


That's it, that's why MoD requires a submarine with AIP, because it has good endurance than classic diesel electric submarines.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Being-Art said:


> That's it, that's why MoD requires a submarine with AIP, because it has good endurance than classic diesel electric submarines.


This is news to me.


----------



## san.geuk

September has ended, and nothing new about osprey


----------



## HeyPaula1963

https://www.google.com/amp/s/historia.id/amp/militer/articles/bantuan-paman-sam-untuk-polri-PyqJZ

What a interesting time of history


----------



## Nike

san.geuk said:


> September has ended, and nothing new about osprey



the budget for 2021 just only yesterday get approved by parliament


----------



## Indos




----------



## Nike

Being-Art said:


> if you need Ocean Going Submarines, better just go to Nuclear Powered Submarines



That's should be our aspiration, a great Nation with more ocean than land area which must be protected, with territory larger than European continent. In less than 100 years history of our , with several great Naval battle happened around our area, starting from Battle of Malaya, battle of Java sea, Battle of Leyte Gulf, operation gratitude in South China Sea and so on it is imperative for Indonesia to have a great Navy with long range and great endurance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

We're going to acquire more Kongsberg NASAMS-II however i'm not sure whether we're getting something with longer range, rumours i've heard & read.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## san.geuk

Kementerian Prabowo Dapat Anggaran Rp 137 T, Ini Pesan Sri Mulyani


Dia mengatakan, Kementerian Pertahanan juga tidak hanya fokus pada pembelian alat utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista).




finance.detik.com





program dukungan management still biggest component, I wonder imo it's still to big just for komcad?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Due our geographic location the plan of having a dozen of subs will make many country wary, even without venturing far from our own water our sub can threaten global shipping lanes and still within protection of air cover from our islands, hunting our submarine to secure shipping lanes wont be easy for our adversaries.

I think that diesel powered submarine is enough, would be better if equipped with AIP or other techs to extend the submarine range, we should pursue whole local production and MRO, and develops submarine subsystems locally. 



Nike said:


> That's should be our aspiration, a great Nation with more ocean than land area which must be protected, with territory larger than European continent. In less than 100 years history of our , with several great Naval battle happened around our area, starting from Battle of Malaya, battle of Java sea, Battle of Leyte Gulf, operation gratitude in South China Sea and so on it is imperative for Indonesia to have a great Navy with long range and great endurance


How about having more than just 12 diesel powered subs, and some of it able to launch SLCM.
I wonder if we are able to develop nuclear marine propulsion like Brazil.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Due our geographic location the plan of having a dozen of subs will make many country wary, even without venturing far from our own water our sub can threaten global shipping lanes and still within protection of air cover from our islands, hunting our submarine to secure shipping lanes wont be easy for our adversaries.
> 
> I think that diesel powered submarine is enough, would be better if equipped with AIP or other techs to extend the submarine range, we should pursue whole local production and MRO, and develops submarine subsystems locally.
> 
> 
> How about having more than just 12 diesel powered subs, and some of it able to launch SLCM.
> I wonder if we are able to develop nuclear marine propulsion like Brazil.



Talking about ambition and aspiration as a great archipelago country, we can't limit ourselves just like what happened to Japan. Indonesia has more than anything to start such Naval building programme though. What we lacked is political ambition and willingness to build a proper Navy and Air Force worthy of our stature as a big country. Just looking at our current condition, our government budget is around 180 Billion US Dollar, meanwhile our armed forces budget is still around less than 10 Billion US Dollar. Our country had 260 million population, with human development index around 0.712 points quite high to support complex machines but what we have today mostly archaic relic leftover from Cold War era,some even using WW II technology. Our industry base is quite big and complex actually, with many engage in automotive and Naval engineering but we can't progress well from assembly phase for Naval and Army products. 

We can compared with country which stature is comparable to us, which is South Korea. Their GDP in 2019 is around 1,5 trillion US Dollar, their national government spending budget is around 283 Billion US Dollar and their defense budget is around 43 Billion US Dollar which is around 15 percentage of their National budget. Meanwhile us only spending around 5 percentage of National budget for defense purpose. Lack of political Will and support still prevalent in Indonesia.


----------



## Lasa-X

Ocean going submarines are needed now. If we look at kajian that was made early decade 2000, we can see that alutsista for both laut dangkal dan laut dalam is needed. No such as 1 sub suits all. 
That is why I believe, ocean going subs (> 2000ton) will be required sooner or later. Specially for LCS and Arafura sea.
Means DSME 1400ton sub/karya anak bangsa will still produced and get new ocean going subs. Finger cross.


----------



## Fl0gger

Semoga produk jepang bisa di akuisisi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> Talking about ambition and aspiration as a great archipelago country, we can't limit ourselves just like what happened to Japan. Indonesia has more than anything to start such Naval building programme though. What we lacked is political ambition and willingness to build a proper Navy and Air Force worthy of our stature as a big country. Just looking at our current condition, our government budget is around 180 Billion US Dollar, meanwhile our armed forces budget is still around less than 10 Billion US Dollar. Our country had 260 million population, with human development index around 0.712 points quite high to support complex machines but what we have today mostly archaic relic leftover from Cold War era,some even using WW II technology. Our industry base is quite big and complex actually, with many engage in automotive and Naval engineering but we can't progress well from assembly phase for Naval and Army products.
> 
> We can compared with country which stature is comparable to us, which is South Korea. Their GDP in 2019 is around 1,5 trillion US Dollar, their national government spending budget is around 283 Billion US Dollar and their defense budget is around 43 Billion US Dollar which is around 15 percentage of their National budget. Meanwhile us only spending around 5 percentage of National budget for defense purpose. Lack of political Will and support still prevalent in Indonesia.


Some people still couldn't see the big pictures and things do get worsened by the rampant corruption within the top brass old guard . Make no mistakes ... Most of our midle officer are quite progressive and visionary but they stilted as now .
Not to mention most of our Industrial base are all over the place without a clear technical guidence and coherent long term vision . Some steps were allready taken but we are racing with the time here ... And brother !! Without some serious effort from our side the future are starting to look bleak .
It's sound ominious ... But , i'm a firm believer of reality and honesty .


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ravager said:


> It was out of our technological capacity .



*It's far beyond our human resources capacity (qualitative).* To reach the capability of operating anything with nuclear propulsion we need strong industrial base first. Think of Japan as an excellent example. And to have the necessary industrial base we need human resources, which mean we need to radically shifting our certain faith based education into STEM based education



Being-Art said:


> That's it, that's why MoD requires a submarine with AIP, because it has good endurance than classic diesel electric submarines.



Li-ion has better energy density overall compare to any AIP. And NO the Li-ion cell make up for the _Sōryū_-class submarines isn't the same as the Li-ion we use in our gadgets. Albeit IIRC they were build using 18650 cell



Cromwell said:


> View attachment 675615



An overly optimistic estimate there



NEKONEKO said:


> I wonder if we are able to develop nuclear marine propulsion like Brazil.



Maybe in the next 30 - 50 years we will eventually able to do so.



Lasa-X said:


> Ocean going submarines are needed now. If we look at kajian that was made early decade 2000, we can see that alutsista for both laut dangkal dan laut dalam is needed. No such as 1 sub suits all.
> That is why I believe, ocean going subs (> 2000ton) will be required sooner or later. Specially for LCS and Arafura sea.



And HOW would one SAFELY NAVIGATE 2000+ tonne sub in 100' - 150' deep water with plenty of fisherman nets hmmm...????
FYI I aways bring blunt tip diving knife every time I went under the wave. And it wasn't for cutting / chopping fishes either.



Ravager said:


> Most of our midle officer are quite progressive and visionary but they stilted as now .



Be patience. The Baby Boomer generation will eventually retire and will be replace by Gen-X that is currently already entering policy making position. I don't have any hope for both Millennial & Gen Zombie though.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Nuclear submarine is obviously great. It offers superior speed, stealth, unlimited range and endurance. But it also comes with huge financial outlay. 

Virginia-class nuclear submarine cost the U.S. $2.8 billion - $3.4 billion per sub. You can buy 5-6 A26 Oceanic variant submarine (blue water AIP-diesel sub) for the same price.

From the technology perspective, the fact that many countries are using diesel-powered submarine than nuclear one, makes the tech development of the diesel submarine also more advanced.

Take the stealth aspect for example. The most advanced AIP-diesel submarine these days can swim underwater arguably as quiet as the nuclear one. Never mind using the Li-ion battery. 

The ability of AIP submarine was demonstrated in 2005, when HMS Gotland (the predecessor of Swedish A26 submarine), “sank” many U.S. nuclear fast-attack subs, and even the USS Ronald Reagan carrier in joint exercises. 

Btw, Saab unveiled a modified A26 submarine fitted with vertical launched land attack cruise missiles at the IMDEX Asia in Singapore back in 2017. 

I know we won't be getting Tomahawk, but perhaps Saab could accommodate the Brazilian short-range (300 km) cruise missile for A26. 

Who knows maybe we can directly targeting Beijing using this A26 sub (the middle & extended variant)


----------



## joesatriyono

¿Por qué? said:


> Nuclear submarine is obviously great. It offers superior speed, stealth, unlimited range and endurance. But it also comes with huge financial outlay.
> 
> Virginia-class nuclear submarine cost the U.S. $2.8 billion - $3.4 billion per sub. You can buy 5-6 A26 Oceanic variant submarine (blue water AIP-diesel sub) for the same price.
> 
> From the technology perspective, the fact that many countries are using diesel-powered submarine than nuclear one, makes the tech development of the diesel submarine also more advanced.
> 
> Take the stealth aspect for example. The most advanced AIP-diesel submarine these days can swim underwater arguably as quiet as the nuclear one. Never mind using the Li-ion battery.
> 
> The ability of AIP submarine was demonstrated in 2005, when HMS Gotland (the predecessor of Swedish A26 submarine), “sank” many U.S. nuclear fast-attack subs, and even the USS Ronald Reagan carrier in joint exercises.
> 
> Btw, Saab unveiled a modified A26 submarine fitted with vertical launched land attack cruise missiles at the IMDEX Asia in Singapore back in 2017.
> 
> I know we won't be getting Tomahawk, but perhaps Saab could accommodate the Brazilian short-range (300 km) cruise missile for A26.
> 
> Who knows maybe we can directly targeting Beijing using this A26 sub (the middle & extended variant)



why virginia tho? if we "really" have guts, los angeles class will be retired soon


----------



## Ravager

trishna_amṛta said:


> *I don't hope for a millenial and zombie generation though *


It pain me to say it but somehow i find it hard to refute this 


😭😭


----------



## HeyPaula1963

Ravager said:


> It pain me to say it but somehow i find it hard to refute this
> 
> 
> 😭😭


Why? I really don't know the reasons


----------



## trishna_amṛta

joesatriyono said:


> if we "really" have guts, los angeles class will be retired soon



Why does anyone even wan't a clunky & noisy i688 boats? Not to mention the combat system still powered by Intel original 486 CPU? (not even DX2 or DX4, but the original 486)


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Indonesian held hostage in Philippines killed in gunfight: govt*

Jakarta (ANTARA) - An Indonesian taken hostage by the Abu Sayyaf terror group earlier this year has been killed in a gunfight between the armed group and the Philippine army, Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi said on Wednesday.









Indonesian held hostage in Philippines killed in gunfight: govt - ANTARA News


An Indonesian taken hostage by the Abu Sayyaf terror group earlier this year has been killed in a gunfight between the armed group and the Philippine army, ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Ravager

HeyPaula1963 said:


> Why? I really don't know the reasons


Let just said to soft , mellowwed , lazy and lack of social empathy for the recent generation was starting to make a concerns and cautions


----------



## HeyPaula1963

Ravager said:


> Let just said to soft , mellowwed , lazy and lack of social empathy for the recent generation was starting to make a concerns and cautions


Many youngsters are smart though. And they are lived in a really good time, which they can get informations easily. They are more exposed with the world too, which make them really early to know about many view and get used with different perspectives. 
I think the millenials and the Gen Zs will do their part of history good. I really optimistic with it.


----------



## Lasa-X

trishna_amṛta said:


> *It's far beyond our human resources capacity (qualitative).* To reach the capability of operating anything with nuclear propulsion we need strong industrial base first. Think of Japan as an excellent example. And to have the necessary industrial base we need human resources, which mean we need to radically shifting our certain faith based education into STEM based education
> 
> 
> 
> Li-ion has better energy density overall compare to any AIP. And NO the Li-ion cell make up for the _Sōryū_-class submarines isn't the same as the Li-ion we use in our gadgets. Albeit IIRC they were build using 18650 cell
> 
> 
> 
> An overly optimistic estimate there
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in the next 30 - 50 years we will eventually able to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> And HOW would one SAFELY NAVIGATE 2000+ tonne sub in 100' - 150' deep water with plenty of fisherman nets hmmm...????
> FYI I aways bring blunt tip diving knife every time I went under the wave. And it wasn't for cutting / chopping fishes either.
> 
> 
> 
> Be patience. The Baby Boomer generation will eventually retire and will be replace by Gen-X that is currently already entering policy making position. I don't have any hope for both Millennial & Gen Zombie though.



So...>2000ton sub will get stuck inside net.
<2000ton sub will never get stuck?

why would sub goes to area where a lot of fishermen? No intel report about area that should be avoid by sub? 

Off course a sub can get stuck by fishermen net but how big the chance this would happen compare to sub operational around the country? 

Imho, either 2000ton sub or 1400ton sub under the sea 100-200m, you can get stuck by net.


----------



## san.geuk

intermezzo news









Mobil Dinas TNI yang Viral Dipakai Sipil Atas Nama Purnawirawan


Video warga sipil diduga menggunakan mobil dinas TNI AD beredar di medsos. Mobil dengan nomor registrasi 3688-34 itu ternyata atas nama purnawirawan TNI.




news.detik.com





some boomers strike again, perkoncoan tanpa etika or just personal debt consention well still a corruption then...


----------



## Ravager

Lasa-X said:


> So...>2000ton sub will get stuck inside net.
> <2000ton sub will never get stuck?
> 
> why would sub goes to area where a lot of fishermen? No intel report about area that should be avoid by sub?
> 
> Off course a sub can get stuck by fishermen net but how big the chance this would happen compare to sub operational around the country?
> 
> Imho, either 2000ton sub or 1400ton sub under the sea 100-200m, you can get stuck by net.


To be honest in my humble opinion we do should operate 2 different class of sub ..
212 class of tonnage and ocean going class one .
And f##k no to midget class wasting away money and time without a meaningfull capabilities ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

HeyPaula1963 said:


> Many youngsters are smart though. And they are lived in a really good time, which they can get informations easily. They are more exposed with the world too, which make them really early to know about many view and get used with different perspectives.
> I think the millenials and the Gen Zs will do their part of history good. I really optimistic with it.



What is your parameter for "smart"?! Does having the latest gadget on their hand albeit doesn't have the slightest clue how to use them is "smart"?! or having over $2000 worth of computer that only being use for browsing the web & running pirated Microsoft Office is smart?! The list goes on

What information you were referring? Does typing in search query in Google deus ex machina count? 
Does trusting whatever pop up in their social medias without the slightest effort of _due diligence_ count as such?

Exposed to what world?! Virtual game world maybe?!

I'm a Gen-X and so far I've been in many part of the world with the exception of Africa & Australia. And all those with personal private funding since I was at grade school. And I've also has use the internet since the days of BBS (assuming you even know what that is without even Oogling it). And yet even today I still have ground source in many part of the world (mostly high heels on marble floor) to feed with on the ground information for my own interest.

Whose perspective?! The mainstream media perspective, or "Bandwagon" perspective?! Have you ever heard "Critical Thinking"?!



Lasa-X said:


> So...>2000ton sub will get stuck inside net.
> <2000ton sub will never get stuck?
> 
> why would sub goes to area where a lot of fishermen? No intel report about area that should be avoid by sub?



Do you have any idea the difference in tonnage effect steering?! There is something call "Inertia" It's part of Newton 1st law of motion. And I believe it was thought in Junior High School / SMP (well at least during my time)

Intel report on fishermen activities in Indonesia water? What next, something involve in using AIS or radar maybe?! Thankfully I had put aside my hot chocolate a side otherwise it would spill on my laptop due to my laughter alone of reading such notion.

You might wanna go out to open sea. Any sea within Indonesia territorial waters would be fine. And see it yourself.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ravager said:


> And f##k no to midget class wasting away money and time without a meaningfull capabilities ..



LOL highly agree. Those midget are useless. A SSK is basically already a glorified mobile mine launcher. A true Hunter-Killer sub should either be nuclear or at least Li-ion like the latest batch of _Sōryū_-class (AIP doesn't have the energy density). Adding smaller (midget) for doing the same role is just no brainer.


----------



## NEKONEKO

trishna_amṛta said:


> What is your parameter for "smart"?! Does having the latest gadget on their hand albeit doesn't have the slightest clue how to use them is "smart"?! or having over $2000 worth of computer that only being use for browsing the web & running pirated Microsoft Office is smart?! The list goes on
> 
> What information you were referring? Does typing in search query in Google deus ex machina count?
> Does trusting whatever pop up in their social medias without the slightest effort of _due diligence_ count as such?
> 
> Exposed to what world?! Virtual game world maybe?!
> 
> I'm a Gen-X and so far I've been in many part of the world with the exception of Africa & Australia. And all those with personal private funding since I was at grade school. And I've also has use the internet since the days of BBS (assuming you even know what that is without even Oogling it). And yet even today I still have ground source in many part of the world (mostly high heels on marble floor) to feed with on the ground information for my own interest.
> 
> Whose perspective?! The mainstream media perspective, or "Bandwagon" perspective?! Have you ever heard "Critical Thinking"?!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea the difference in tonnage effect steering?! There is something call "Inertia" It's part of Newton 1st law of motion. And I believe it was thought in Junior High School / SMP (well at least during my time)
> 
> Intel report on fishermen activities in Indonesia water? What next, something involve in using AIS or radar maybe?! Thankfully I had put aside my hot chocolate a side otherwise it would spill on my laptop due to my laughter alone of reading such notion.
> 
> You might wanna go out to open sea. Any sea within Indonesia territorial waters would be fine. And see it yourself.


With the current technology they can get information easily, compared to lets say your generation and mine, when I can only learn stuff from few books i had, they can ask google to help their study or searching stuff, when you learn something from the internet one thing could lead to another and you can learn many thing, ex from reading wikipedia article about x you can also learn y and z, if you are reading a book and there is something that you don't understand and unknow terms then that's it, because a book doesn't have link. And they are getting exposed to technology such as computer and smartphone at a very young age and they will gain useful knowledge and experience to be used later on, they will do better than older generation that is gaptek, at least using ms word, excel, ppt is nothing new for them.

Though because of the technology their alayness and cancerous habit on the net is also stellar, I mean we all also have done some stupid and retarded stuff when still a kids and during ababil phase but at least we kept it up for our self and maybe our bross only, not flexing it to the whole world to see.
Though not only the zoomer that partake in this cringe stuff, doomer, gen x, and even boomer (not many tho) went all out in tik tok.

Always feels uncomfortable when scrolling through YCYL thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lasa-X

trishna_amṛta said:


> What is your parameter for "smart"?! Does having the latest gadget on their hand albeit doesn't have the slightest clue how to use them is "smart"?! or having over $2000 worth of computer that only being use for browsing the web & running pirated Microsoft Office is smart?! The list goes on
> 
> What information you were referring? Does typing in search query in Google deus ex machina count?
> Does trusting whatever pop up in their social medias without the slightest effort of _due diligence_ count as such?
> 
> Exposed to what world?! Virtual game world maybe?!
> 
> I'm a Gen-X and so far I've been in many part of the world with the exception of Africa & Australia. And all those with personal private funding since I was at grade school. And I've also has use the internet since the days of BBS (assuming you even know what that is without even Oogling it). And yet even today I still have ground source in many part of the world (mostly high heels on marble floor) to feed with on the ground information for my own interest.
> 
> Whose perspective?! The mainstream media perspective, or "Bandwagon" perspective?! Have you ever heard "Critical Thinking"?!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea the difference in tonnage effect steering?! There is something call "Inertia" It's part of Newton 1st law of motion. And I believe it was thought in Junior High School / SMP (well at least during my time)
> 
> Intel report on fishermen activities in Indonesia water? What next, something involve in using AIS or radar maybe?! Thankfully I had put aside my hot chocolate a side otherwise it would spill on my laptop due to my laughter alone of reading such notion.
> 
> You might wanna go out to open sea. Any sea within Indonesia territorial waters would be fine. And see it yourself.


Relax, chill out. No need to brag about stay behind laptop on sat nite. 
I know it's painful to work while others having fun. I have passed that. Or is it online game? 

If you don't believe about fishermen activities data collected by navy, that's fine.


----------



## Lasa-X

Ravager said:


> To be honest in my humble opinion we do should operate 2 different class of sub ..
> 212 class of tonnage and ocean going class one .
> And f##k no to midget class wasting away money and time without a meaningfull capabilities ..


Yes, 2 different class of sub is the best option imho and yes too, no midget subs, especially that don't have internal torpedo launchers.


----------



## HeyPaula1963

trishna_amṛta said:


> What is your parameter for "smart"?! Does having the latest gadget on their hand albeit doesn't have the slightest clue how to use them is "smart"?! or having over $2000 worth of computer that only being use for browsing the web & running pirated Microsoft Office is smart?! The list goes on
> 
> What information you were referring? Does typing in search query in Google deus ex machina count?
> Does trusting whatever pop up in their social medias without the slightest effort of _due diligence_ count as such?
> 
> Exposed to what world?! Virtual game world maybe?!
> 
> I'm a Gen-X and so far I've been in many part of the world with the exception of Africa & Australia. And all those with personal private funding since I was at grade school. And I've also has use the internet since the days of BBS (assuming you even know what that is without even Oogling it). And yet even today I still have ground source in many part of the world (mostly high heels on marble floor) to feed with on the ground information for my own interest.
> 
> Whose perspective?! The mainstream media perspective, or "Bandwagon" perspective?! Have you ever heard "Critical Thinking"?!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea the difference in tonnage effect steering?! There is something call "Inertia" It's part of Newton 1st law of motion. And I believe it was thought in Junior High School / SMP (well at least during my time)
> 
> Intel report on fishermen activities in Indonesia water? What next, something involve in using AIS or radar maybe?! Thankfully I had put aside my hot chocolate a side otherwise it would spill on my laptop due to my laughter alone of reading such notion.
> 
> You might wanna go out to open sea. Any sea within Indonesia territorial waters would be fine. And see it yourself.


Woww... Do I really have to answers all of your questions ?


----------



## Logam42

trishna_amṛta said:


> What is your parameter for "smart"?! Does having the latest gadget on their hand albeit doesn't have the slightest clue how to use them is "smart"?! or having over $2000 worth of computer that only being use for browsing the web & running pirated Microsoft Office is smart?! The list goes on
> 
> What information you were referring? Does typing in search query in Google deus ex machina count?
> Does trusting whatever pop up in their social medias without the slightest effort of _due diligence_ count as such?
> 
> Exposed to what world?! Virtual game world maybe?!
> 
> I'm a Gen-X and so far I've been in many part of the world with the exception of Africa & Australia. And all those with personal private funding since I was at grade school. And I've also has use the internet since the days of BBS (assuming you even know what that is without even Oogling it). And yet even today I still have ground source in many part of the world (mostly high heels on marble floor) to feed with on the ground information for my own interest.
> 
> Whose perspective?! The mainstream media perspective, or "Bandwagon" perspective?! Have you ever heard "Critical Thinking"?!



Please chill. As a Millennial myself I find your assertions insulting.

Almost all of the things you accuse us of is not something most millennials are like, nor are they characteristics we have sole monopoly over. Spoiled rich kids have always been a thing, and lack of critical thinking is a vice of every generation, since I'm pretty goddamn sure that most of the hoaxes we see aren't made and spread by millennials only. 

I get it, you're self made. Independent and proud about it. So are many millennials! 

Only hear this: I'm not going to claim millennials are brilliant, smart, and world-changing because Mark Zuckerburg is a Millennial! Why? Because I know better. Because I'm not an asshole. Because I have better things to do than puff myself up online.

Act your age. Be mature.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

How does complaining about the behavior of millennials and gen z correlate to defense exactly?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ruhnama

Chestnut said:


> How does complaining about the behavior of millennials and gen z correlate to defense exactly?


I am Z, matter of defence likely some of Z just join military academy wait for a yeras they will became new officer. My juniors that in akmil now sermatar

Ok for gen Z civvy, about deffence matter is varied. It's all about their edu backgorund also other parameter like what they are reading. Gen Z, because usually the oldest (born in 2000-2005) is not yet graduated from higher education.

But maybe because their lack experience in defence (yes how the gen z that mostly is student) understand defence matter clearly while they only can read and talk in forum about it while the older generation (from X to Millenial) maybe have working in some sector like industry, mining-energy, or defence etc they have experince also they have "connection" to know abt defence and etc. So, this older generation still knowing more abt defence 

How about Z? They still student. They still didnt have military or defence connection (in case civvy also the civvy whi didnt have relation with military man), older one from boomer to X already have relation either with military officer to sales representative. While the Z? They only know it from other source maybe yes the older geneartion.

Just wait Z to developed. Usually Z more interest in politic stuff. Just wait, maybe we can see Z is like "terombang ambing" still many "fensboi stronkis" or bravo2 etc. They didnt developed yet. Just wait for their time.

(Many said Z is lazy, oke maybe our thinking in miliatry easy : automatisation....)



NEKONEKO said:


> current technology they can get information easily,


Also get easily distorted. If from book next is find anither book that reliable. While the Z matbe they use book (i use w book) but if it hard to understand easy just gugling but dont know areit is trie or not. Yes maybe very diffrence era when X during collage with Z one. Just searching in YT/google : solution of book mechanical engineering page 132 and BOOOM you have ton solution of the problem


----------



## NEKONEKO



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HeyPaula1963

Ruhnama said:


> Also get easily distorted.


Agree with this, eventhough it's easy in nowaday time to get informations, but disinformation is really the things that I concern in internet right now, especially no brainer conspiracy theories.


----------



## Nike

Vehicles to fighting against Zombies

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Ravager said:


> To be honest in my humble opinion we do should operate 2 different class of sub ..
> 212 class of tonnage and ocean going class one .
> And f##k no to midget class wasting away money and time without a meaningfull capabilities ..





Lasa-X said:


> Yes, 2 different class of sub is the best option imho and yes too, no midget subs, especially that don't have internal torpedo launchers.



I'm still open to the idea of operating cheap midget submarine tbh. Of course they won't be our main vocal point in defense and attack.

I still prefer to have blue water AIP/battery sub like A26 (oceanic or extended variant + 300km cruise missiles VLS option) as our main player underwater.

Regarding the midget sub, there's one aspect that I think we should have as part of our defense setup, which is to have very strong tonnage-war capability.

Just look at our geographical position and the importance of our waters for the international trade. This will give us another deterrent factor for any potential adversaries (especially china).

You don't need heavy subs to win in a tonnage-war. The German used U-boats in WW2 because they needed to do it in a huge & deep Atlantic ocean. We'll only need to do it in shallow waters. Our own shallow waters.

We only need something that can launch torpedoes undetected. And we need in numbers. Cheap midget subs fit this need.

All will depend on the price of course. I'm not sure how much midget sub is going nowadays.

This is just one example of midget sub produced by the Italian DRASS. It can carry 6 torpedoes per sub.














This is supposed to be the spec :

- Displacement: 115 tons surfaced, 130 tons submerged
- Length: 28.2 m
- Width: 2.3 m hull diameter, 3.92 m with hydroplanes
- Height: 6.4 m
- Crew: 7 + 2 PAX
- Range: 1,800 nm, 120 nm on batteries
- Speed: 9 kt max, 4 kt cruising, 7.5 kt surfaced
- Operating depth: TBC
- Armament: 6 x 400mm torpedoes, 6 mines.
- Other: 1 x inflatable boat
- Equipment: Passive sonar, active sonar, SWR Intercept Sonar, Radar Warning Receiver, TV periscope, Underwater Communications, Ring-Laster gyrocompass, echosounder, doppler velocity log

We can also use this midget sub as our underwater guerrilla warfare in our shallow waters, just in case the enemy manages to breach our 1st defense line.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike




----------



## umigami

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312539931844120576Van speijk class and pharchim class included?


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312539931844120576Van speijk class and pharchim class included?


i rather used that budget to weaponized our LPD fleet and LST fleet first , wth they want to upgrade from parchim and A Yani anyway ...


----------



## Raduga

https://poskota.co/nasional/empat-negara-jadi-tujuan-kuliah-kerja-pasis-seskoau-a-57-secara-virtual/
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*POSKOTA.CO* – Dalam rangka meningkatkan pemahaman dan pengetahuan mengenai kebijakan, strategi dan desain dibidang peningkatan sumber daya manusia, alih teknologi pertahanan dan penerapan revolusi industri 4.0, maka empat negara menjadi tujuan Kuliah Kerja Luar Negeri (KKLN) Perwira Siswa (Pasis) Seskoau Angkatan Ke-57 yang diadakan secara virtual dari Bangsal Srutasala, Seskoau, Lembang. Selasa (29/09/2020). Keempat negara tersebut antara lain Amerika Serikat, Australia, Korea Selatan dan India.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Secara Virtual, 4 Negara Menjadi Tujuan Kuliah Kerja Pasis Seskoau A-57


Secara Virtual, 4 Negara Menjadi Tujuan Kuliah Kerja Pasis Seskoau A-57 - Berita - TNI Angkatan Udara




tni-au.mil.id




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adapun narasumber dari kegiatan yang dilaksanakan selama dua hari ini antara lain Atase Udara Amerika Serikat Colonel Brian McCullough dan perwakilan Boeing Company, Director General Air Combat Enablers Air Commodore Wendy Blyth, Atase Pertahanan Australia Brigadier Justin Roocke dan Asisten Sekretaris Industri Pertahanan Danielle Tuckfield serta perwakilan dari Airbus Company, perwakilan dari India Air Force Group Captain Manish Sinha dan perwakilan dari Hindustan Aerospace Limited Industries, Dr. G Srikantha Sharma dan Dr. C.G. Shivaprasad, serta Atase Pertahanan Korea Selatan Captain (Navy) Jung Yeun Soo dan perwakilan Korea Aerospace Industries.










hope they learn for what they really need.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> https://poskota.co/nasional/empat-negara-jadi-tujuan-kuliah-kerja-pasis-seskoau-a-57-secara-virtual/
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *POSKOTA.CO* – Dalam rangka meningkatkan pemahaman dan pengetahuan mengenai kebijakan, strategi dan desain dibidang peningkatan sumber daya manusia, alih teknologi pertahanan dan penerapan revolusi industri 4.0, maka empat negara menjadi tujuan Kuliah Kerja Luar Negeri (KKLN) Perwira Siswa (Pasis) Seskoau Angkatan Ke-57 yang diadakan secara virtual dari Bangsal Srutasala, Seskoau, Lembang. Selasa (29/09/2020). Keempat negara tersebut antara lain Amerika Serikat, Australia, Korea Selatan dan India.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secara Virtual, 4 Negara Menjadi Tujuan Kuliah Kerja Pasis Seskoau A-57
> 
> 
> Secara Virtual, 4 Negara Menjadi Tujuan Kuliah Kerja Pasis Seskoau A-57 - Berita - TNI Angkatan Udara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tni-au.mil.id
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Adapun narasumber dari kegiatan yang dilaksanakan selama dua hari ini antara lain Atase Udara Amerika Serikat Colonel Brian McCullough dan perwakilan Boeing Company, Director General Air Combat Enablers Air Commodore Wendy Blyth, Atase Pertahanan Australia Brigadier Justin Roocke dan Asisten Sekretaris Industri Pertahanan Danielle Tuckfield serta perwakilan dari Airbus Company, perwakilan dari India Air Force Group Captain Manish Sinha dan perwakilan dari Hindustan Aerospace Limited Industries, Dr. G Srikantha Sharma dan Dr. C.G. Shivaprasad, serta Atase Pertahanan Korea Selatan Captain (Navy) Jung Yeun Soo dan perwakilan Korea Aerospace Industries.
> View attachment 675979
> 
> View attachment 675980
> 
> 
> hope they learn for what they really need.



Itu empat empat nya operator dan calon operator P8 Poseidon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

__





Pentagon's Lord blames KC-46A's fixed-price contract structure for further programme issues


The Pentagon’s top acquisition executive blames the Boeing KC-46A Pegasus aerial refuelling tanker’s fixed-price contract structure for the programme’s ongoing issues.



www.janes.com













Airbus just beat Boeing to be the first to complete a wholly automated air-to-air refueling operation


Airbus and its A310 MRTT showed up Boeing and its newest aerial tanker, the KC-46 Pegasus that continues to disappoint the US Air Force.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Army General lead the ceremony in new officers oath event


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pentagon's Lord blames KC-46A's fixed-price contract structure for further programme issues
> 
> 
> The Pentagon’s top acquisition executive blames the Boeing KC-46A Pegasus aerial refuelling tanker’s fixed-price contract structure for the programme’s ongoing issues.
> 
> 
> 
> www.janes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airbus just beat Boeing to be the first to complete a wholly automated air-to-air refueling operation
> 
> 
> Airbus and its A310 MRTT showed up Boeing and its newest aerial tanker, the KC-46 Pegasus that continues to disappoint the US Air Force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com



Seems we are gonna go for Airbus MRTT and Boeing P8


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Newest starstreak batch for Batalyon Arhanud 11
> View attachment 675427
> View attachment 675428
> View attachment 675429
> View attachment 675430



One in Binjai and other one in Dumai, wonder why Bukit Barisan only keep receiving them?


----------



## Ravager

¿Por qué? said:


> I'm still open to the idea of operating cheap midget submarine tbh. Of course they won't be our main vocal point in defense and attack.
> 
> I still prefer to have blue water AIP/battery sub like A26 (oceanic or extended variant + 300km cruise missiles VLS option) as our main player underwater.
> 
> Regarding the midget sub, there's one aspect that I think we should have as part of our defense setup, which is to have very strong tonnage-war capability.
> 
> Just look at our geographical position and the importance of our waters for the international trade. This will give us another deterrent factor for any potential adversaries (especially china).
> 
> You don't need heavy subs to win in a tonnage-war. The German used U-boats in WW2 because they needed to do it in a huge & deep Atlantic ocean. We'll only need to do it in shallow waters. Our own shallow waters.
> 
> We only need something that can launch torpedoes undetected. And we need in numbers. Cheap midget subs fit this need.
> 
> All will depend on the price of course. I'm not sure how much midget sub is going nowadays.
> 
> This is just one example of midget sub produced by the Italian DRASS. It can carry 6 torpedoes per sub.
> 
> View attachment 675940
> 
> View attachment 675941
> 
> View attachment 675942
> 
> 
> This is supposed to be the spec :
> 
> - Displacement: 115 tons surfaced, 130 tons submerged
> - Length: 28.2 m
> - Width: 2.3 m hull diameter, 3.92 m with hydroplanes
> - Height: 6.4 m
> - Crew: 7 + 2 PAX
> - Range: 1,800 nm, 120 nm on batteries
> - Speed: 9 kt max, 4 kt cruising, 7.5 kt surfaced
> - Operating depth: TBC
> - Armament: 6 x 400mm torpedoes, 6 mines.
> - Other: 1 x inflatable boat
> - Equipment: Passive sonar, active sonar, SWR Intercept Sonar, Radar Warning Receiver, TV periscope, Underwater Communications, Ring-Laster gyrocompass, echosounder, doppler velocity log
> 
> We can also use this midget sub as our underwater guerrilla warfare in our shallow waters, just in case the enemy manages to breach our 1st defense line.


You are forgetting the real question here ... 
How about her submerge endurance ?? That the real deal . Without atleast weekly time of submerge endurance all of those specc are meaningless in our theatre of operation .


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> You are forgetting the real question here ...
> How about her submerge endurance ?? That the real deal . Without atleast weekly time of submerge endurance all of those specc are meaningless in our theatre of operation .



Endurance one thing, the other thing is logistic issue. Just looking at Iran, though they had numerous midget sub, they still can only operate them from their main Naval base in which had the necessary warehouse to put the spares, the necessary man power to maintain and operate them, the engine and weapon system still state of art and quite an issue to be dispersed to be operated from outside major Naval base. The thing is Indonesia only main Islands and major port city like Surabaya and Tegal in Java and Palu in Sulawesi had been built necessary infrastructure to operate Submarine fleets. And midget Submarine is not that fit into equation when we are talking about such long range operational our country had, as the distance between Surabaya and Natuna (around 1300 km) as an example around half distance what French Navy fleet had when trying to cross Suez canal (around 2500 km).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

And this Americanized BR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

So which one would do? A330 or KC-46? while Poseidon is beyond doubted tho


----------



## Fl0gger

Dirgahayu TNI ke 75


----------



## umigami

HellFireIndo said:


> So which one would do? A330 or KC-46? while Poseidon is beyond doubted tho


I'll take MRTT of course. KC46 is just too problematic.


----------



## Logam42

Nike said:


> View attachment 676092
> View attachment 676093
> View attachment 676094
> View attachment 676095
> 
> 
> And this Americanized BR
> View attachment 676096


On what occasion were these photos taken? Border patrol?


----------



## nametag

umigami said:


> I'll take MRTT of course. KC46 is just too problematic.


Agree, especially when the USAF (originally atleast) prefer MRTT it's a no brainer


----------



## Chestnut

The KC-46 won because Boeing offered a fixed priced contract for the Pegasus, essentially low-balling Airbus.


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Ravager said:


> You are forgetting the real question here ...
> How about her submerge endurance ?? That the real deal . Without atleast weekly time of submerge endurance all of those specc are meaningless in our theatre of operation .



Why do you need submarine endurance in a tonnage war in our own shallow waters? The mission profile is basically hit-and-run. 

You start from your base, find some china's cargo ships in Malacca straits or Lombok straits, blast them off with your torpedoes, and then go home. That's all. 

All we need to build is just one single mini-base around the narrow part of Malacca strait. 

Btw, you have to change you mindset when judging midget sub. You don't task midget sub to execute standard sub job. You don't task midget sub to patrol from Surabaya to Natuna.

I clearly stated about the tonnage war capability when talking about midget sub. Just focus on the straits with huge numbers of cargo ships, or strategic cargo ships (like oil tanker).

Maintenance-wise, midget sub is designed to have a lot easier operability and maintainability than the usual sub. 

You can basically argue that midget sub is not really a naval vessel. It's more akin to an aircraft, but deployed underwater.

Due to its limited size, when not in operation, midget sub can be stored dry in a hangar and launched for mission only. 

This feature facilitates maintenance, increases the longevity of the craft, and, more importantly, makes it less detectable by air recognition.


----------



## Ravager

¿Por qué? said:


> Why do you need submarine endurance in a tonnage war in our own shallow waters? The mission profile is basically hit-and-run.
> 
> You start from your base, find some china's cargo ships in Malacca straits or Lombok straits, blast them off with your torpedoes, and then go home. That's all.
> 
> All we need to build is just one single mini-base around the narrow part of Malacca strait.
> 
> Btw, you have to change you mindset when judging midget sub. You don't task midget sub to execute standard sub job. You don't task midget sub to patrol from Surabaya to Natuna.
> 
> I clearly stated about the tonnage war capability when talking about midget sub. Just focus on the straits with huge numbers of cargo ships, or strategic cargo ships (like oil tanker).
> 
> Maintenance-wise, midget sub is designed to have a lot easier operability and maintainability than the usual sub.
> 
> You can basically argue that midget sub is not really a naval vessel. It's more akin to an aircraft, but deployed underwater.
> 
> Due to its limited size, when not in operation, midget sub can be stored dry in a hangar and launched for mission only.
> 
> This feature facilitates maintenance, increases the longevity of the craft, and, more importantly, makes it less detectable by air recognition.


By tonnage we are talking about space availibility . Which is translate into more quarter , provision and munition . And energy density/more battery . Most of war time was spent on idling for opportunities . If you spent your battery capacity with 3 day trip to reach your destination within 1 week of operating battery capacity you get what ?? 1 day of war time fighting ?
Why it's so hard to understand ?? What we need is medium and ocean going sub capabilities not some midget that absorb the allready limited budget without any meaningfull capabilities to offer .
When we reach the technological maturity on such UGV concept i could accept your idea but today ?? Wasting our limited resources on whim ?? At the end of the day if you have the platform then you spent the money for the rest of her infrastructure and maintenance expenses too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Interesting idea about building midget submarine base in malacca strait. Rather than long range patrol, midget submarine should just get assigned to some specific area to wander around waiting for prey, unlike kriegsmarine that playing cat and mouse game with the convoy that cross the Atlantic ocean, midget submarine in malacca strait just need to use camping strategy, wait and snipe.

But with our limited budget we should focus on getting 12 submarine first.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Interesting idea about building midget submarine base in malacca strait. Rather than long range patrol, midget submarine should just get assigned to some specific area to wander around waiting for prey, unlike kriegsmarine that playing cat and mouse game with the convoy that cross the Atlantic ocean, midget submarine just need to use camping strategy, wait and snipe.
> 
> But with our limited budget we should focus on getting 12 submarine first.



The thing is Navy only interested on midget Submarine for Special Op purpose, infiltration, bring limited supply for Spec op units behind enemy shore line and the likes. For combat purpose they have limited use with limited cargoe they can carry (sea mines, torp and so on) with limited combat radius range.


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Ravager said:


> By tonnage we are talking about space availibility . Which is translate into more quarter , provision and munition . And energy density/more battery . Most of war time was spent on idling for opportunities . If you spent your battery capacity with 3 day trip to reach your destination within 1 week of operating battery capacity you get what ?? 1 day of war time fighting ?
> Why it's so hard to understand ?? What we need is medium and ocean going sub capabilities not some midget that absorb the allready limited budget without any meaningfull capabilities to offer .
> When we reach the technological maturity on such UGV concept i could accept your idea but today ?? Wasting our limited resources on whim ?? At the end of the day if you have the platform then you spent the money for the rest of her infrastructure and maintenance expenses too



Hmmmm, I don't think you understand what tonnage war is. Just a quick glance at the Battle of the Atlantic info page will give you some idea.

Look, to target cargo ships in the narrow part of Malacca strait will only require our sub to travel around 80km - 100km total from our shore. It's practically 1 day mission, 2 days max. That's why I said we only need to build one single mini-base there.

Never mind the fact that all cargo ships entering Malacca strait practically have to slow down due to traffic. We have more than enough time to identify which china's cargo ship is the most strategic one.

So the mission is pretty much straightforward. 



NEKONEKO said:


> Interesting idea about building midget submarine base in malacca strait. Rather than long range patrol, midget submarine should just get assigned to some specific area to wander around waiting for prey, unlike kriegsmarine that playing cat and mouse game with the convoy that cross the Atlantic ocean, midget submarine in malacca strait just need to use camping strategy, wait and snipe.
> 
> But with our limited budget we should focus on getting 12 submarine first.



Yes, you understand the idea. Thank you! 

Battle of the Atlantic is so freaking famous I wonder why people who are into military stuff still don't get the very basic idea what tonnage war is.

I agree with your last statement. Like I said, it all depends on the price. We don't need many actually. 1-2 midget sub around the narrow part in Malacca strait is enough.

Bottom line is, we can't compete money-wise with china. We can use our geographical advantage to hammer them hard.


----------



## Ravager

¿Por qué? said:


> Hmmmm, I don't think you understand what tonnage war is. Just a quick glance at the Battle of the Atlantic info page will give you some idea.
> 
> Look, to target cargo ships in the narrow part of Malacca strait will only require our sub to travel around 80km - 100km total from our shore. It's practically 1 day mission, 2 days max. That's why I said we only need to build one single mini-base there.
> 
> Never mind the fact that all cargo ships entering Malacca strait practically have to slow down due to traffic. We have more than enough time to identify which china's cargo ship is the most strategic one.
> 
> So the mission is pretty much straightforward.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you understand the idea. Thank you!
> 
> Battle of the Atlantic is so freaking famous I wonder why people who are into military stuff still don't get the very basic idea what tonnage war is.
> 
> I agree with your last statement. Like I said, it all depends on the price. We don't need many actually. 1-2 midget sub around the narrow part in Malacca strait is enough.
> 
> Bottom line is, we can't compete money-wise with china. We can use our geographical advantage to hammer them hard.



If only the real war were as straight forward as you think it is . Put the midget's base in the malacca you said ?? In this age of JDAM and drones what would denied them this target in the first second of the conflict ?? While there is a merit in the idea the lack of endurance for loitering the area for searching the target of opportunity kill the first merit of the idea ... As simple as that . Until you figured out on how to replenish the midget without surfacing in the conflict area . No sane admiral willing to spend resources on it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Ravager said:


> If only the real war were as straight forward as you think it is . Put the midget's base in the malacca you said ?? In this age of JDAM and drones what would denied them this target in the first second of the conflict ?? While there is a merit in the idea the lack of endurance for loitering the area for searching the target of opportunity kill the first merit of the idea ... As simple as that . Until you figured out on how to replenish the midget without surfacing in the conflict area . No sane admiral willing to spend resources on it...



Because it is straight forward. Like I said, it's pretty much hit-and-run mission.

I told you, you don't task midget sub with standard sub job. You don't task them to loiter and search the target. You act as if we don't have any means to do the simple intel stuff like observing cargo ships.

Malacca strait is about 800 km long, and very narrow. You can even use fishermen boats along our shore to visually recheck the intel report about the arrival of cargo ships. We're not looking for any advanced military sub here. It's just simple cargo ships. 

Well, I think sane admiral would think that realistically we're no match for china. The power to destroy all of their cargo ships would at least give us hope to balance the situation a bit.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Logam42 said:


> Please chill. As a Millennial myself I find your assertions insulting.



It was by intent to do so. Because these days such measure sometime needed to get your points across.



Chestnut said:


> How does complaining about the behavior of millennials and gen z correlate to defense exactly?



Should ask yourselves the same thing when it come about Baby Boomer.



Nike said:


> Vehicles to fighting against Zombies
> 
> View attachment 675932
> View attachment 675933
> View attachment 675934
> View attachment 675935
> View attachment 675936



Although the choice for base vehicle is highly agreeable (Toyota Hilux) Its still need run flat tire and proper armouring (unless its assuming everyone wearing their body armour). And just in case anyone thinking about using airless tire (Tweel), just forget about is. Those airless tire are useless other than for slow moving construction vehicle



NEKONEKO said:


> Interesting idea about building midget submarine base in malacca strait. Rather than long range patrol, midget submarine should just get assigned to some specific area to wander around waiting for prey, unlike kriegsmarine that playing cat and mouse game with the convoy that cross the Atlantic ocean, midget submarine in malacca strait just need to use camping strategy, wait and snipe.



Malacca Strait is less than 150' deep. In this days & age it will get spotted rather quickly and neutralize. And even by lurking around require fuel, of which mdget sub doesn't have the capacity to do so.



Ravager said:


> If only the real war were as straight forward as you think it is . Put the midget's base in the malacca you said ?? In this age of JDAM and drones what would denied them this target in the first second of the conflict ?? While there is a merit in the idea the lack of endurance for loitering the area for searching the target of opportunity kill the first merit of the idea ... As simple as that . Until you figured out on how to replenish the midget without surfacing in the conflict area . No sane admiral willing to spend resources on it...



EXACTLY my point


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> The thing is Navy only interested on midget Submarine for Special Op purpose, infiltration, bring limited supply for Spec op units behind enemy shore line and the likes. For combat purpose they have limited use with limited cargoe they can carry (sea mines, torp and so on) with limited combat radius range.



Sub the size of Type 209 is more suitable for such role. Not to mention far more versatile. And cost efficient too.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Using drones is cheaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

trishna_amṛta said:


> Should ask yourselves the same thing when it come about Baby Boomer.


Except when I complain about boomers I specifically complain about those in the relevant defense positions? This whole tangent of bitching about ALL millennials and zoomers irks of an inferiority complex. It's fine if you want to do it on Facebook or Twitter but when we're talking about something technical it's very unrelated when it's a blanket statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gundala

If Im not mistaken the first idea of having midget is for special forces inflitration/deployment and some reckon. It doesnt have good range so the midget depoyment should be close to its intended operation target range. Now, as the technology advanced there are better options for naval strike in comparison using this midget in shallow water with limited range. But it doesnt change the fact that using midget as special forces deployment is one of the most silent way in shallow water context. So again its not about the spec tech, but rather the operational usage intention of an asset that fit the criteria.

The current threat assesment dismiss the importance of getting the midget thus putting its development plan in the back sadle for now. We might need it someday but not now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> Sub the size of Type 209 is more suitable for such role. Not to mention far more versatile. And cost efficient too.



That's why midget subs progress here is not much as even many in the Navy thought they are not worth for the efforts. Indonesia is not like Iran or Nork which deny everything complex and sophisticated from developed countries. In this case, why not pull all of the resources and efforts to build a proper size Submarine, designed and build for Indonesia needs in Indonesia main production facility like PT PAL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

¿Por qué? said:


> Because it is straight forward. Like I said, it's pretty much hit-and-run mission.
> 
> I told you, you don't task midget sub with standard sub job. You don't task them to loiter and search the target. You act as if we don't have any means to do the simple intel stuff like observing cargo ships.
> 
> Malacca strait is about 800 km long, and very narrow. You can even use fishermen boats along our shore to visually recheck the intel report about the arrival of cargo ships. We're not looking for any advanced military sub here. It's just simple cargo ships.
> 
> Well, I think sane admiral would think that realistically we're no match for china. The power to destroy all of their cargo ships would at least give us hope to balance the situation a bit.


If all that you want to do are hit and run missions on cargo ships in the strait it'll be a lot cheaper to just rely on shore and air launched NSM's. And at least with that it's already a proven design and tactic instead of something that is purely theoretical.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

¿Por qué? said:


> Because it is straight forward. Like I said, it's pretty much hit-and-run mission.
> 
> I told you, you don't task midget sub with standard sub job. You don't task them to loiter and search the target. You act as if we don't have any means to do the simple intel stuff like observing cargo ships.
> 
> Malacca strait is about 800 km long, and very narrow. You can even use fishermen boats along our shore to visually recheck the intel report about the arrival of cargo ships. We're not looking for any advanced military sub here. It's just simple cargo ships.
> 
> Well, I think sane admiral would think that realistically we're no match for china. The power to destroy all of their cargo ships would at least give us hope to balance the situation a bit.


i giggled a little with "hit and run".


----------



## Nike

Selamat HUT TNI ke 75

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Nike

* Galang Island COVID-19 Hospital Reports Zero Death Case *


Translator: *Dewi Elvia Muthiariny*


Editor: *Petir Garda Bhwana*


5 October 2020 12:54 WIB 


 0 Comment  



AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to Facebook
Share to TwitterShare to WhatsAppShare to LINEShare to More







 



 





 




*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo conducted a teleconference with a number of Indonesian Military or TNI officials from Sabang to Merauke after joining the TNI 75th anniversary ceremony today, Monday, October 5, 2020. 
During the teleconference, he first greeted the head of the Galang Island Infectious Disease Hospital (RSKI), Col. Khairul Ihsan Nasution.
Khairul then reported to the President that there was no death case thus far in the hospital. “The death rate is zero,” he said on Monday, October 5, 2020.
According to Khairul, the hospital has treated 3,265 people with 1,206 of them were COVID-19 patients. As of today, he added, there were 20 patients being treated, and the room capacity was 80 percent of the total 360 beds. 

There were 104 military personnel deployed at the hospital consisting of 60 members of Army Forces, 23 members of the Navy, and 17 members of the Air Force, as well as four policemen. They were all reported in good health. “The COVID-19 Galang Hospital is in a safe condition,” said Khairul. 
Jokowi further asked about problems related to facilities and infrastructure at the hospital. Khairul explained that everything went well and smoothly as there was no issue to date. The President then responded with thanks and hoped the condition would continue.
*Read also: President Jokowi Encourages Use of Batik Face Masks in Batik Day
FRISKI RIANA*










Galang Island COVID-19 Hospital Reports Zero Death Case


Head of the Galang Island COVID-19 Hospital Col. Khairul Ihsan Nasution reported to President Jokowi that there was no death case in the hospital.




en.tempo.co

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Aren't we already have those underwater delivery vehicle? I am sure have seen the pic before, i think some one posted the pic here.

Btw after having SSK rather than midget submarine we should try to get SSG, so we can play _away_ and not only playing _home_, sure our SSK can go hunting on enemy waters but it lack land attack capability, would be nice if we can also attack enemy facility on land.


----------



## umigami

NEKONEKO said:


> Aren't we already have those underwater delivery vehicle? I am sure have seen the pic before, i think some one posted the pic here.
> 
> Btw after having SSK rather than midget submarine we should try to get SSG, so we can play away and not only playing home, sure our SSK can go hunting on enemy waters but it lack land attack capability, would be nice if we can also attack enemy facility on land.







Sub Skimmer TNI AL





SEAL Carrier


----------



## umigami

Gundala said:


> If Im not mistaken the first idea of having midget is for special forces inflitration/deployment and some reckon. It doesnt have good range so the midget depoyment should be close to its intended operation target range. Now, as the technology advanced there are better options for naval strike in comparison using this midget in shallow water with limited range. But it doesnt change the fact that using midget as special forces deployment is one of the most silent way in shallow water context. So again its not about the spec tech, but rather the operational usage intention of an asset that fit the criteria.
> 
> The current threat assesment dismiss the importance of getting the midget thus putting its development plan in the back sadle for


Just put seal carrier on our sub and you're good to go.


umigami said:


> Sub Skimmer TNI AL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEAL Carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

umigami said:


> Sub Skimmer TNI AL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEAL Carrier


What i mean is SDV I think, like this one. Udah lama jadi ingatannya udah bermasalah.





Our sub can be used to deliver special ops personel, they use the torpedo tube to exit the submarine, its just that the submarine can't go close to the shore because the depth of the water, and if too far away swimming will be tiring, so the problem is distance, if we have submarine that able to carry SDV then problem solved.


----------



## ¿Por qué?

NEKONEKO said:


> Using drones is cheaper.





Chestnut said:


> If all that you want to do are hit and run missions on cargo ships in the strait it'll be a lot cheaper to just rely on shore and air launched NSM's. And at least with that it's already a proven design and tactic instead of something that is purely theoretical.



Any cheap alternatives will do. Drones would probably be cheaper and more stealthy than NMS? 

Guys, it's not about using midget sub per se. It's about "_one aspect that I think we should have as part of our defense setup, which is to have very strong tonnage-war capability_" (quoting from my post #33,851).

I don't want us to use our U209 fleet as we only have 5 and still lacking plenty more.

Btw, there's actually cheapest option to do this. So cheap that we even got paid doing it. Just call India to revisit our old deal for them to invest in Sabang. They would be more than happy to send their warships and U209 subs to do the job there.



Raduga said:


> i giggled a little with "hit and run".



🙏


----------



## NEKONEKO

I think that our adversaries merchant vessels will just stay away from our water, or they will use ship with other country flag.

We still can use our warship main canon, drones and jet, or even artillery or tank gun at the narrowest part of Malacca strait, its not like that our enemy have completely taken control of Malacca strait, kalau iya kayak natuna udah bablas dong, kan natuna garis terdepan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

¿Por qué? said:


> Btw, there's actually cheapest option to do this. So cheap that we even got paid doing it. Just call India to revisit our old deal for them to invest in Sabang. They would be more than happy to send their warships and U209 subs to do the job there.


:v malah nambah nabahin masalah.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

These days warfare have a simple formula : just spam air assets lol


----------



## Chestnut

HellFireIndo said:


> These days warfare have a simple formula : just spam air assets lol


And loitering munitions.


----------



## NEKONEKO

*With Britain’s new trade deals in Asia and Oceania, expect to see the Royal Navy in the South China Sea*

The British Government is considering for the first time sending one of its two aircraft carriers to Asia in 2021, loaded with new American F-35B fighter jets.









Britain’s new trade deals could see the Royal Navy in the South China Sea


With new post-Brexit trade agreements, the British navy will be required to beef up its presence alongside the US Seventh Fleet in the disputed waterway, as well as the Pacific.




scmp.com





Oh boi


----------



## umigami

Horeeee.... tambah rame....
Jadi gak kesepian deh....
🤪


----------



## Nike

It can be used for the defense and security purpose, though I am afraid most of important parts like motor engine, electronic circuit and camera still being imported





Anggota Komunitas Micro Drone Karawang mencoba micro drone rakitannya di Workshop Jangar Fpv, Tamelang, Karawang, Jawa Barat, Senin (5/10/2020). Micro drone di workshop tersebut dijual dengan harga Rp500 ribu-Rp2 juta per unit tergantung jenis komponen dan kamera serta dipesan dan dipasarkan ke berbagai wilayah di Indonesia hingga mancanegara. ANTARA FOTO/M Ibnu Chazar/aww. 






Anggota Komunitas Micro Drone Karawang menyelesaikan perakitan micro drone di Workshop Jangar Fpv, Tamelang, Karawang, Jawa Barat, Senin (5/10/2020). Micro drone di workshop tersebut dijual dengan harga Rp500 ribu - Rp2 juta per unit tergantung jenis komponen dan kamera serta dipesan dan dipasarkan ke berbagai wilayah di Indonesia hingga mancanegara. ANTARA FOTO/M Ibnu Chazar/aww.


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> It can be used for the defense and security purpose, though I am afraid most of important parts like motor engine, electronic circuit and camera still being imported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anggota Komunitas Micro Drone Karawang mencoba micro drone rakitannya di Workshop Jangar Fpv, Tamelang, Karawang, Jawa Barat, Senin (5/10/2020). Micro drone di workshop tersebut dijual dengan harga Rp500 ribu-Rp2 juta per unit tergantung jenis komponen dan kamera serta dipesan dan dipasarkan ke berbagai wilayah di Indonesia hingga mancanegara. ANTARA FOTO/M Ibnu Chazar/aww.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anggota Komunitas Micro Drone Karawang menyelesaikan perakitan micro drone di Workshop Jangar Fpv, Tamelang, Karawang, Jawa Barat, Senin (5/10/2020). Micro drone di workshop tersebut dijual dengan harga Rp500 ribu - Rp2 juta per unit tergantung jenis komponen dan kamera serta dipesan dan dipasarkan ke berbagai wilayah di Indonesia hingga mancanegara. ANTARA FOTO/M Ibnu Chazar/aww.


In other words ....assembled in indonesia 😁


----------



## Logam42

trishna_amṛta said:


> It was by intent to do so. Because these days such measure sometime needed to get your points across.



Well then, since I'm rather slow why don't you explain once again what your point was? 

Millennials Suck! Was all I saw, with little establishing arguments or actual proof. Insulting for the sake of insulting.

Accusations without proof or foundation is not criticism. It is nothing more than dimwitted mockery. You don't sound or look wise, you just look like a bitter whiner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

Logam42 said:


> Well then, since I'm rather slow why don't you explain once again what your point was?
> 
> Millennials Suck! Was all I saw, with little establishing arguments or actual proof. Insulting for the sake of insulting.
> 
> Accusations without proof or foundation is not criticism. It is nothing more than dimwitted mockery. You don't sound or look wise, you just look like a bitter whiner.



Would all of us could chill a bit here ?? Don't take his comment too seriously by no mean he was passing a judgment or ment to patronazing off . As an older generation my self i could share most of his sentiment . While on the other hand the new gen's haven't had the chance to prove them selves as yet ... 
But what's most of us the older generation concerned off is ... Too individualistic , lean to more materialistic and lacks of close social connection between the younger generation . Hence the perception of narcisstic and egoistical tendencies among the youth . You've to understand .. most of the reformasi generation were coming from the rural area with the rural mindset to boot . Hence all of this internet things are come as a culture shock and take a while to adapt and lived . Not like the most of the younger gen who allready born and life in the zone . It's more of a different persfectives and outlook of live . So , If you deny such claims then by all means i'm more than happy to hear it . Like it or not we , the older reformasi generation soon are going to passing the mantle's of responsibility ... Are you guys are up for the task ??

Don't be such a quick to reply me here .... 


Action are do louder than word . As an Indonesian we are taught to honor the creed . And we hope all of you would be do what should be the best for the nation and the people alike .

Salam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> It can be used for the defense and security purpose, though I am afraid most of important parts like motor engine, electronic circuit and camera still being imported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anggota Komunitas Micro Drone Karawang mencoba micro drone rakitannya di Workshop Jangar Fpv, Tamelang, Karawang, Jawa Barat, Senin (5/10/2020). Micro drone di workshop tersebut dijual dengan harga Rp500 ribu-Rp2 juta per unit tergantung jenis komponen dan kamera serta dipesan dan dipasarkan ke berbagai wilayah di Indonesia hingga mancanegara. ANTARA FOTO/M Ibnu Chazar/aww.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anggota Komunitas Micro Drone Karawang menyelesaikan perakitan micro drone di Workshop Jangar Fpv, Tamelang, Karawang, Jawa Barat, Senin (5/10/2020). Micro drone di workshop tersebut dijual dengan harga Rp500 ribu - Rp2 juta per unit tergantung jenis komponen dan kamera serta dipesan dan dipasarkan ke berbagai wilayah di Indonesia hingga mancanegara. ANTARA FOTO/M Ibnu Chazar/aww.


I think that these small quadcopter will be very useful in CQB and urban warfare.
Those drones also used in race and is very agile moving through obstacle.
_De javu_



Ravager said:


> Would all of us could chill a bit here ?? Don't take his comment too seriously by no mean he was passing a judgment or ment to patronazing off . As an older generation my self i could share most of his sentiment . While on the other hand the new gen's haven't had the chance to prove them selves as yet ...
> But what's most of us the older generation concerned off is ... Too individualistic , lean to more materialistic and lacks of close social connection between the younger generation . Hence the perception of narcisstic and egoistical tendencies among the youth . You've to understand .. most of the reformasi generation were coming from the rural area with the rural mindset to boot . Hence all of this internet things are come as a culture shock and take a while to adapt and lived . Not like the most of the younger gen who allready born and life in the zone . It's more of a different persfectives and outlook of live . So , If you deny such claims then by all means i'm more than happy to hear it . Like it or not we , the older reformasi generation soon are going to passing the mantle's of responsibility ... Are you guys are up for the task ??
> 
> Don't be such a quick to reply me here ....
> 
> 
> Action are do louder than word . As an Indonesian we are taught to honor the creed . And we hope all of you would be do what should be the best for the nation and the people alike .
> 
> Salam







At some point all of us will became the new boomer for younger generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

NEKONEKO said:


> At some point all of us will became the new boomer for younger generation.




Exactly .... ☕☕


----------



## umigami

*Prajurit TNI Temukan Kepulan Asap di Rimba Papua, Ternyata Sarang OPM*
*

*​Photos source


----------



## Nike

__





Berantas mafia BBM, PPNS BPH Migas akan dibekali senjata api buatan Pindad


<p>Penyidik pegawai negeri sipil (PPNS) BPH Migas dengan senjata api dalam rangka pengawasan BBM.</p>




amp.kontan.co.id





Kinda idiot to me, why put civillian at the front line


----------



## Ruhnama

HeyPaula1963 said:


> Agree with this, eventhough it's easy in nowaday time to get informations, but disinformation is really the things that I concern in internet right now, especially no brainer conspiracy theories.


Not about conspiracies thing that very obviuous. But maybe some sourve said X is A but some other source with the many source and trutg said X is B. Some saintifc stuff also has diffrent answer....

You search and decided


Nike said:


> View attachment 675949
> View attachment 675950
> View attachment 675951
> View attachment 675952
> View attachment 675953
> View attachment 675954
> View attachment 675955
> View attachment 675956
> View attachment 675957
> View attachment 675958
> View attachment 675959
> View attachment 675960
> View attachment 675961
> View attachment 675962


Nehru also there is gubernur jakarta daan jahja


----------



## Ruhnama

Chestnut said:


> And loitering munitions.





HellFireIndo said:


> These days warfare have a simple formula : just spam air assets lol


Turko-Azeri approves 


Nike said:


> It can be used for the defense and security purpose, though I am afraid most of important parts like motor engine, electronic circuit and camera still being imported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anggota Komunitas Micro Drone Karawang mencoba micro drone rakitannya di Workshop Jangar Fpv, Tamelang, Karawang, Jawa Barat, Senin (5/10/2020). Micro drone di workshop tersebut dijual dengan harga Rp500 ribu-Rp2 juta per unit tergantung jenis komponen dan kamera serta dipesan dan dipasarkan ke berbagai wilayah di Indonesia hingga mancanegara. ANTARA FOTO/M Ibnu Chazar/aww.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anggota Komunitas Micro Drone Karawang menyelesaikan perakitan micro drone di Workshop Jangar Fpv, Tamelang, Karawang, Jawa Barat, Senin (5/10/2020). Micro drone di workshop tersebut dijual dengan harga Rp500 ribu - Rp2 juta per unit tergantung jenis komponen dan kamera serta dipesan dan dipasarkan ke berbagai wilayah di Indonesia hingga mancanegara. ANTARA FOTO/M Ibnu Chazar/aww.


Just remeber about isis drone in marawi, it is effectivley stall philipines army to assault the city


----------



## Var Dracon

Ruhnama said:


> Turko-Azeri approves
> 
> Just remeber about isis drone in marawi, it is effectivley stall philipines army to assault the city



Petir V-104 joined the Chat





DYNAMIC TEST OF PETIR MISSILE STAGE III-IV
Wednesday, 6 November 2019

Lumajang, Wednesday (06/11/2019). The Research and Development Center for Alpalhan Balitbang Kemhan carried out a dynamic test for the development of stage III-IV lightning missiles at the Pandan Wangi Air Shoot Range shooting range, Lumajang. The dynamic test for the development of stage III-IV lightning missiles was witnessed by the Head of the Research and Development Center for the Alpalhan Balitbang Ministry of Defense Brigadier General Rosidin, M.Si (Han), M.Sc., Head of Research and Development Center for Research and Development of Balitbang Ministry of Defense Brigadier General Martono, Head of Datin Set Balitbang Kemhan Colonel Inf Fatih El Amin, S.IP., M.Sc., Head of Marine Research and Development Center for Research and Development of the Ministry of Defense, Marine Colonel (E) Aab Abdul Wahab, ST, MT, Marine Lieutenant Colonel (E) Novendri B, ST, from Dislitbang AL, officials within the Ministry of Defense, as well as the trial team from PT. Sari Bahari Malang.


On Tuesday night, November 5, 2019, PT. Sari Bahari, after the presentation, it was continued with a question and answer session by the dynamic test team. The implementation of the dynamic test for the development of the lightning missile prototype is the result of a collaboration between Balitbang Kemhan and PT. Sari Bahari.

The implementation of the dynamic test was preceded by remarks from PT. Sari Bahari and the Research and Development Center for the Alpalhan Research and Development Center for the Ministry of Defense then read a prayer together. The dynamic test aims to determine the development capability of seekers, autopilot systems, warhead fuze, and ejector system launchers and prove the performance of lightning missiles to achieve real capabilities in the field. This dynamic test was carried out in order to obtain input, so that the development plan and development of the rocket and missile technology industry could run well according to government policy. The current dynamic test program is an effort to reduce dependence on foreign defense equipment.

Source: https://www.kemhan.go.id/balitbang/2019/11/06/uji-dinamis-rudal-petir-tahap-iii-iv.html
Note: Old article, originally in Indonesian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

We're back !!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126690970433507328

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ravager

Jatosint said:


> We're back !!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126690970433507328


No towed array ??


----------



## NEKONEKO

Ravager said:


> No towed array ??


It never been equipped with towed sonar.


----------



## Ravager

NEKONEKO said:


> It never been equipped with towed sonar.



In other word partial MLM . But , i guess that was too much to ask for anyway . Not to mention changing a major lay out ship design was beyond our technical capabilities as of now .


----------



## Nike

Dari Lembaga keris


----------



## umigami

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

umigami said:


> View attachment 676426
> 
> View attachment 676427
> 
> Source



Wow they did it, I thought this is going to descend to the list of 1001 prototypes


----------



## Ravager

nufix said:


> Wow they did it, I thought this is going to descend to the list of 1001 prototypes



Naah , this low tech thing was ment for a battalion comander and staff's operational ride . It had to be done and done it cheaply and in house . Soo much money wasted on foreign products that was within our mean of manufacturing prowess . Sooner or later that freebies activities going to be over and dealt with . And to be honest even the marines find it hard to justifying their penchant for 8x8 eastern product since pandur landed in the Pindad portofolios . Not to mention the Checzh excalibur next year planning to build and open their factories in indonesia . If they also came with the Tatra's support packages then we got all wheeled AFV covered allready to be honest . Time to move on the tracked platform and implement all of those plans ...

And god i can't wait to see those indian's subpar products get to the limelight and blow out in their faces like the Indoc####s shenanigan's do .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aghost132483

nufix said:


> Wow they did it, I thought this is going to descend to the list of 1001 prototypes


Somebody in charge must have boldness to make initial order, just like Jusuf Kalla order 50 Anoa for the first time even thought it still prototype at that time, and now Prabowo do the same thing, hats up for them.


----------



## Ravager

Aghost132483 said:


> Somebody in charge must have boldness to make initial order, just like Jusuf Kalla order 50 Anoa for the first time even thought it still prototype at that time, and now Prabowo do the same thing, hats up for them.


JK was ordering a lump sump of 150 unit at once !! Hence why he always be seeing as Anoa's father figure . And that bring a litle conflict between ibu sri and SBY for a sometime . While Prabowo take maung order to a higher level with the lump sump of 600 unit in batches . Some people allready make a calculation that it would take atleast 5-6 year of production continuity provided no more unit were ordered anymore . But , with komodo , Anoa and maung it would be no brainer for let say pindad was allready bag a 15 year of secure contract .
One thing to note is Pindad's output capacity is very litle and abysmall in my book

# thanks to Nike for prorividing the correct amount 👍👍


----------



## umigami

Ravager said:


> Naah , this low tech thing was ment for a battalion comander and staff's operational ride . It had to be done and done it cheaply and in house . Soo much money wasted on foreign products that was within our mean of manufacturing prowess . Sooner or later that freebies activities going to be over and dealt with . And to be honest even the marines find it hard to justifying their penchant for 8x8 eastern product since pandur landed in the Pindad portofolios . Not to mention the Checzh excalibur next year planning to build and open their factories in indonesia . If they also came with the Tatra's support packages then we got all wheeled AFV covered allready to be honest . Time to move on the tracked platform and implement all of those plans ...
> 
> *And god i can't wait to see those indian's subpar products get to the limelight and blow out in their faces like the Indoc####s shenanigan's do* .


What are you talking about? 
TATA Kestrel? Masih jalan tuh program?


----------



## Chestnut

Ravager said:


> One thing to note is Pindad's output capacity is very litle and abysmall in my book


Which is mostly because Pindad is adamant about going into every sector of ground defense manufacturing instead of focusing on one aspect of it. If the government is hell bent on having SOE dominance in indigenous defense manufacturing, the least they can do is divide Pindad into several business entities each focusing on a certain aspect of Land Weaponry. Much like what the Polish government did.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> JK was ordering a lump sump of 300 unit at once !! Hence why he always be seeing as Anoa's father figure . And that bring a litle conflict between ibu sri and SBY for a sometime . While Prabowo take maung order to a higher level with the lump sump of 600 unit in batches . Some people allready make a calculation that it would take atleast 5-6 year of production continuity provided no more unit were ordered anymore . But , with komodo , Anoa and maung it would be no brainer for let say pindad was allready bag a 15 year of secure contract .
> One thing to note is Pindad's output capacity is very litle and abysmall in my book



JK first order for Anoa is 150 units with value around 1,1 trillion Rupiah in 2007 and formalized in 2008, since then PINDAD starting to order more tools and production line for further order

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

umigami said:


> What are you talking about?
> TATA Kestrel? Masih jalan tuh program?


Kestrel was still a fine specimen in my book


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> JK first order for Anoa is 150 units with value around 1,1 trillion Rupiah in 2007 and formalized in 2008, since then PINDAD starting to order more tools and production line for further order



I stand corrected then . You have to forgive me on that one . 12 year of journey there .. 🙏🙏


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian Navy chief downplays request to revive ageing vessels*
by Ridzwan Rahmat








Resources to revive the ten ageing ships could be better deployed to improve the operational capabilities of vessels such as the Diponegoro-class corvettes, said Indonesia’s navy chief. (Janes/Ridzwan Rahmat)
The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) chief, Admiral Yudo Margono, has written to the country’s defence minister to explain why it will not be possible to revive a number of naval vessels that have either retired, or are already in the process of being prepared for retirement.

The admiral was responding to a request by the minister, Prabowo Subianto, to either reverse or halt the decommissioning processes of 10 Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) warships that have, or are being prepared for decommissioning.

These vessels are namely the amphibious landing ships _Teluk Penyu_ (513) KRI _Teluk Mandar_ (514), KRI _Teluk Sampit_ (515), the Kapitan Pattimura (Parchim I)-class missile corvette, _Pati Unus_ (384), the troop transport ship KRI _Nusanive_ (973), the oil tanker KRI _Sorong_ (911), the mine countermeasures vessel KRI _Pulau Rote_ (721), the Kupang-class landing craft, _Nusa Utara_ (584), the coastal tanker KRI _Balikpapan_ (901), and the non-commissioned training ship, KAL _Kadet-1_ .

_Teluk Penyu_ , _Pati Unus_ , and _Nusa Utara_ are vessels that have been decommissioned over the past three years, while the rest have been taken out of operational service, and are in the process of being formally retired.





__





Indonesian Navy chief downplays request to revive ageing vessels


The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) chief, Admiral Yudo Margono, has written to the country’s defence minister to explain why it...



www.janes.com





We don't have defense minister who can do proper planning for five years, neglecting his jobs so much and give much of the jobs for the current MoD. And now current MoD is racking his brain to do proper calculation for table of operation and maintenance and build new capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia detains two Filipino fishing boats*

2 minutes ago 



Minister of Marine Affairs and Fisheries, Edhy Prabowo has said foreign fishermen are using the ongoing pandemic as an opportunity to conduct illegal fishing activities in the Pacific Ocean.

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Two Filipino fishing boats, with 21 crew members on board, have been detained for poaching in the Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) of Indonesia's fisheries management area (WPP) in the Pacific Ocean.

The boats were apprehended by officers of the Ministry of Marine Affairs and Fisheries (KKP).

“Today, we announce that we have arrested two ships in a place that we have never caught (illegal fishing vessels in) before: in WPP 717,” Minister of Marine Affairs and Fisheries, Edhy Prabowo, said during an online press conference here on Tuesday.

Officers from the KKP’s Directorate General of Marine Resources and Fisheries Supervision, onboard patrol boat _Orca 4, _spotted and detained the two boats after a chase, he informed.

Foreign fishermen are using the ongoing pandemic as an opportunity to conduct illegal fishing activities, he said.

"It is important for us to remain vigilant and to increase awareness," he added.

KKP officers remain enthusiastic in carrying out their duties to protect the national waters even in the midst of a pandemic, he remarked.

Knowing that the Sulawesi waters are tightly guarded, foreign poachers have moved to the Pacific Ocean, he said.

Meanwhile, KKP fleet monitoring and operations director Pung Nugroho Saksono stated that the two captured boats had clearly deceived the officers because they could not furnish any identity proof, as mandated by existing regulations.

Besides, they showed photocopied or fake documents belonging to other ships he added.

Saksono said that the foreign fishing boats had initially tried to escape, but the Indonesian authorities had chased and hunted them down. Their crew were finally arrested in waters off Ayu Islands.

Based on KKP data, since October, 2014, a total of 74 illegal vessels — 57 foreign fishing vessels (KIA) and 17 Indonesian fishing vessels (KII) — have been caught by the KKP Fisheries Supervisory Ship.

Of the 57 foreign fishing boats, 27 were Vietnam-flagged boats, 16 Philippine-flagged, 13 Malaysia-flagged, and 1 Taiwan-flagged boat.

*Related news: Two foreign fishing vessels detained for poaching in Natuna waters
Related news: Filipino, Malaysian fishing boats detained by Indonesia over poaching*








Reporter: M Razi Rahman, Fardah
Editor: Rahmad Nasution
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020









Indonesia detains two Filipino fishing boats - ANTARA News


Two Filipino fishing boats, with 21 crew members on board, have been detained for poaching in the Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) of Indonesia's fisheries ...




en.antaranews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*INDONESIA: Jokowi Calls for Military Transformation*

Posted by Asia Views | Oct 6, 2020 | 0  | 





*JakartaPost-Oct 6, 2020*
President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has called on the Indonesian Military (TNI) to become more modern and professional, urging the armed forces to adapt to new potential threats and technological advances. During a ceremony to commemorate the 75th anniversary of the TNI on Monday, Jokowi said the military transformation should be directed toward enabling the armed forces to respond to nonconventional and transnational threats, while keeping the pace with state-of-the-art armaments.
*Read more at: *https://www.thejakartapost.com/paper/2020/10/05/jokowi-calls-for-military-transformation.html.

how much and how willing he is to splurge more funds toward pit called Defense Spending? In which bulk of those must be spent on acquisition of new platforms and modern weapon system in which we are severely lagging behind. To name a view we are lacking not only on modern type of weaponry but in number too for what we already had. Not to mention more funds must be spent for training and exercise especially with our friend abroad and at home. Education must be at


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> *Jokowi said the military transformation should be directed toward enabling the armed forces to respond to nonconventional and transnational threats, while keeping the pace with state-of-the-art armaments.*

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Jatosint

Ravager said:


> No towed array ??





NEKONEKO said:


> It never been equipped with towed sonar.





Ravager said:


> In other word partial MLM . But , i guess that was too much to ask for anyway . Not to mention changing a major lay out ship design was beyond our technical capabilities as of now .



The original picture was taken when 359 first arrived in Indonesia

========================================================================


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313316269391671297

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Royal Navy have been struggling to dispose their old nuclear submarines. They have more stored unused waiting for disposal (20 subs), than the active ones (11 subs). 

They spent about £16 million just to maintain these old nuclear subs for 5 years. Disposal of the eventual total of 27 subs will cost at least £10.4bn over 25 years.





(OSD: Out of Service Date. This table is from 2018, so add 2 more yrs for the hull age.)

Expensive to buy, also expensive & difficult to dispose. We should be very really deeply truly ready (financially, technically, etc), before we decide to operate one. 

Anyway, if we eventually decide to enter the nuclear sub era, just for the sake of early learning process on how to operate and maintain them, I'd be very tempted to ask the Brits if they'd be willing to give us one of their unused subs for free


----------



## NEKONEKO

Dealing with radioactive waste is troublesome, still lacking facility and storage to process it, where should we build it?
Some propose to use old mining tunnels to store radioactive waste from nuclear power plant if we decide to build one later.

PLTN dulu baru SSN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

NEKONEKO said:


> Dealing with radioactive waste is troublesome, still lacking facility and storage to process it, where should we build it?
> Some propose to use old mining tunnels to store radioactive waste from nuclear power plant if we decide to build one later.
> 
> PLTN dulu baru SSN


Therefore the best location would be Kalimantan, earthquake and volcano-free, a lot of abandoned mines, plenty of sparse, isolated even uninhabited lands, and there's a decent amount of electricity demands due to the frequent power outtage


----------



## HeyPaula1963

Does anyone here wanna get piece of sweet defense budget pie ?


----------



## Nike

HeyPaula1963 said:


> Does anyone here wanna get piece of sweet defense budget pie ?



This law to accommodate for some foreign investment who want to made JV with local industries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

old jokes about PT Tahvava Jodhi Putra Perkasa can be realized after waiting so long

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ¿Por qué?

NEKONEKO said:


> Dealing with radioactive waste is troublesome, still lacking facility and storage to process it, where should we build it?
> Some propose to use old mining tunnels to store radioactive waste from nuclear power plant if we decide to build one later.
> 
> PLTN dulu baru SSN.





HellFireIndo said:


> Therefore the best location would be Kalimantan, earthquake and volcano-free, a lot of abandoned mines, plenty of sparse, isolated even uninhabited lands, and there's a decent amount of electricity demands due to the frequent power outtage



This design from MIT could be interesting choice for our need in the future. It's floating nuclear power plant (NPP).

It's basically offshore NPP which would be located at a minimum distance of 12 km from the coast. This NPP combines two established and proven technologies: the nuclear reactor and the offshore oil platform.

It would be placed on deep waters far from coastal populations, and would only be connected to land by an underwater energy transmission line.







By placing the platform on an area with a depth of at least 100 meters, the sea water absorbs the movements of the sea floor and protects the plant from earthquakes and tsunamis. The sea can also be an infinite source of cooling water in case of an emergency.

This offshore NPP will prevent the lack of coolant (water) which caused the NPP meltdowns like in Fukushima Japan and Three Mile Island in the US. The ocean's almost infinite heat sink of seawater would completely eliminate the possibility of nuclear fuel meltdowns






The design consists of a cylindrical platform. The smaller version is 45 meters wide and would produce 300 MW of electricity. An alternative, larger design could reach 1100 MW, with 75 meters of diameter.

In both cases, and in the same way as oil platforms, these sites include staff accommodation and a heliport for transport.

The site would be entirely built in a shipyard, and at the end of its operative life it would return to the shipyard for dismantling.

MIT’s research team believes that its future floating site has enough potential to generate positive change in the economy of nuclear power.

It has the economic advantage of “factory” production of multiple units, but each unit is big enough to benefit from economies of scale. Additionally, since it is mobile it can be transported wherever it is needed.

Anyway, the Russians also have their own version of floating NPP. I believe it's active since last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> old jokes about PT Tahvava Jodhi Putra Perkasa can be realized after waiting so long

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Nike

JS KAGA and JS IKAZUCHI along with KRI JOHN LIE and KRI SUTANTO at North Natuna Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike




----------



## Raduga

i hope someone slip in F-15EX brochure into his bag 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313526733493211136

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## HeyPaula1963

Raduga said:


> i hope someone slip in F-15EX brochure into his bag


My amateur prediction about F-15 EX will be buy by Indonesia is only about 30 % or smaller, even smaller than F-35. Luhut talk about F-35 with US few times ago is really drive me to that conclusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

NEKONEKO said:


> Dealing with radioactive waste is troublesome, still lacking facility and storage to process it, where should we build it?
> Some propose to use old mining tunnels to store radioactive waste from nuclear power plant if we decide to build one later.
> 
> PLTN dulu baru SSN.



Even high level waste can be safely dispose into the earth environment SAFELY by placing them first inside a casket and dispose them at the bottom of deep sea (Banda Sea or Makassar Strait are great choice). But... but... but..... radioactive is dangerous right......?! NOT ALWAYS and depend solely in the circumstances. In fact one can SAFELY swim in nuclear reactor spent fuels pool with glowing spent nuclear fuel at the bottom. The main reason for this is because water (that is H2O) or any hydrocarbon products are a natural neutron absorber. Sea water even far better natural radiation shielding because they already radioactive by nature WHAT.... What....?! That's right seawater contain radioactive materials, in fact natural uranium can be extract from seawater. One should remember that planet Earth (you know the planet e living in) is a rocky body, which mean, the very rocks & soil we standing at is already naturally radioactive. Disposing high level waste into the sea is synonym of "Salting The Sea". And it will not be possible to even contaminate any fish stock because the seawater is one heck of a neutron absorber. The only reason the waste need to be encased inside a casket is to packing them in easier to handle form thus easier to locate and to give some protection to the sea bottom by buying enough time for the natural process of sedimentary will finally overtop thus burying the entire casket.

High level radioactive waste is only troublesome POLITICALLY not technically. The main reason for that has always related to petroleum lobbying effort to shove the entire world from using nuclear power which is seriously bad for their business. If you believe that radioactive waste (including the high level variant) can't be safely dispose into the environment, than you had swallow the petroleum PR campaign.



HellFireIndo said:


> Therefore the best location would be Kalimantan, earthquake and volcano-free, a lot of abandoned mines, plenty of sparse, isolated even uninhabited lands, and there's a decent amount of electricity demands due to the frequent power outtage



No need for abandoned mine shaft or worrying about earthquake. The floating Thorium reactor that was planned a while back is the near perfect solution already. And any kind of nuclear reactor need to be within vicinity of the sea to feed it cooling water anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## deadlast

Jatosint said:


> The original picture was taken when 359 first arrived in Indonesia
> 
> ========================================================================
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313316269391671297


Correction, it should be Denel Vektor GI-2 20mm, not G12.

http://www.denellandsystems.co.za/products/weapons
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denel_Land_Systems_GI-2

--------------------------------

Torpedo launcher should be B515/3, not B5151/3. 
The sonar should be Thales Kingklip.
Typos.

--------------------------------

The one tagged as Inmarsat NERA SATCOM should be SATCOM system by EPAK.




https://medanekspres.com/2020/02/29...ikuti-ship-tour-di-kri-sultan-hasanuddin-366/
The original NERA F SATCOM system were now replaced by the one from Cobham SAILOR SATCOM.

--------------------

Thales DR3000 ESM should be Thales Vigile 100 ESM consisted of 3x grey square array (six total) mounted on the tip (black colored section) of the port & starboard side of the mast, not the one highlighted in green beside the MW-08 radar on your infographics.




https://dnews.co.id/kri-sultan-hasa...eliharaan-demi-terlaksananya-misi-perdamaian/
The one highlighted in green beside the MW-08 radar most likely some sort of directional jammer antennas (CMIIW).

---------------

The Scorpion ECM consist of two array, Transmitter antenna (small radome in front of SAILOR SATCOM) and tracking antenna (the tall one in front of Scorpion transmitter antenna radome).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

trishna_amṛta said:


> Even high level waste can be safely dispose into the earth environment SAFELY by placing them first inside a casket and dispose them at the bottom of deep sea (Banda Sea or Makassar Strait are great choice). But... but... but..... radioactive is dangerous right......?! NOT ALWAYS and depend solely in the circumstances. In fact one can SAFELY swim in nuclear reactor spent fuels pool with glowing spent nuclear fuel at the bottom. The main reason for this is because water (that is H2O) or any hydrocarbon products are a natural neutron absorber. Sea water even far better natural radiation shielding because they already radioactive by nature WHAT.... What....?! That's right seawater contain radioactive materials, in fact natural uranium can be extract from seawater. One should remember that planet Earth (you know the planet e living in) is a rocky body, which mean, the very rocks & soil we standing at is already naturally radioactive. Disposing high level waste into the sea is synonym of "Salting The Sea". And it will not be possible to even contaminate any fish stock because the seawater is one heck of a neutron absorber. The only reason the waste need to be encased inside a casket is to packing them in easier to handle form thus easier to locate and to give some protection to the sea bottom by buying enough time for the natural process of sedimentary will finally overtop thus burying the entire casket.
> 
> High level radioactive waste is only troublesome POLITICALLY not technically. The main reason for that has always related to petroleum lobbying effort to shove the entire world from using nuclear power which is seriously bad for their business. If you believe that radioactive waste (including the high level variant) can't be safely dispose into the environment, than you had swallow the petroleum PR campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> No need for abandoned mine shaft or worrying about earthquake. The floating Thorium reactor that was planned a while back is the near perfect solution already. And any kind of nuclear reactor need to be within vicinity of the sea to feed it cooling water anyway.


Huh...learn something new everyday..


----------



## Gundala

Raduga said:


> i hope someone slip in F-15EX brochure into his bag
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313526733493211136


Nice, it takes two to tango!
You want our money? You better serve our MoD the proper way , being cocky wont get you anywhere my dear "uncle"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

deadlast said:


> Correction, it should be Denel Vektor GI-2 20mm, not G12.
> 
> http://www.denellandsystems.co.za/products/weapons
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denel_Land_Systems_GI-2
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Torpedo launcher should be B515/3, not B5151/3.
> The sonar should be Thales Kingklip.
> Typos.
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> The one tagged as Inmarsat NERA SATCOM should be SATCOM system by EPAK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://medanekspres.com/2020/02/29...ikuti-ship-tour-di-kri-sultan-hasanuddin-366/
> The original NERA F SATCOM system were now replaced by the one from Cobham SAILOR SATCOM.
> 
> --------------------
> 
> Thales DR3000 ESM should be Thales Vigile 100 ESM consisted of 3x grey square array (six total) mounted on the tip (black colored section) of the port & starboard side of the mast, not the one highlighted in green beside the MW-08 radar on your infographics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://dnews.co.id/kri-sultan-hasa...eliharaan-demi-terlaksananya-misi-perdamaian/
> The one highlighted in green beside the MW-08 radar most likely some sort of directional jammer antennas (CMIIW).
> 
> ---------------
> 
> The Scorpion ECM consist of two array, Transmitter antenna (small radome in front of SAILOR SATCOM) and tracking antenna (the tall one in front of Scorpion transmitter antenna radome).



Thanks for the correction!

For the ESM, I'm actually confused since several websites, including TNI's website, said that the ship was equipped with DR3000 ESM and didn't mention Vigile 100 ESM at all. But I think you're right, by how it looks it's more similar to Vigile 100 ESM

Btw, do you have a twitter account? Want to give you the credit once I uploaded the updated version of the infographic 









KAPAL PERANG CANGGIH ITU, AKHIRNYA MERAPAT DI PANGKALAN KOARMATIM | WEBSITE TENTARA NASIONAL INDONESIA


ARMATIM (5/9) - Kehadiran kapal perang yang canggih dan modern ini merupakan kebanggaan bangsa Indonesia, karena kapal ini merupakan generasi yang terbaru dan mempunyai kemampuan yang jauh lebih maju ...




www.tni.mil.id


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> i hope someone slip in F-15EX brochure into his bag
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313526733493211136


Can't wait to see the result of their meeting.


----------



## Nike

This can be developed into poorman light MLRS, made the launcher had 8-12 tubes and use something light platform like Maung or Hilux truck and embedded them into Battalion or brigade level fire support units.


----------



## Nike

I see some modernized AMX 13 and VTT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

*Jokowi: Ubah Kebijakan Belanja Pertahanan Jadi Investasi Pertahanan*
Tim detikcom - detikNews
Senin, 05 Okt 2020 09:50 WIB



*Jakarta*-
Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) mengatakan TNI harus menguasai lompatan teknologi terkini untuk mengubah kebijakan belanja pertahanan menjadi investasipertahanan. Jokowi menyebut, dengan kebijakan investasi, TNI akan mampu mewujudkan kekuatan perang modern.
"Untuk menguasai lompatan teknologi militer terkini, kita harus bersungguh-sungguh untuk mengubah kebijakan kita dari kebijakan belanja pertahanan menjadi investasi pertahanan," kata Jokowi dalam upacara peringatan HUT ke-75 TNI di Istana Merdeka, Senin (5/10/2020).

jokowi mengatakan kebijakan investasi ini harus berfikir jangka panjang. Serta dijalankan secara konsisten dan berkelanjutan.

"Kebijakan investasi pertahanan itu berfikir jangka panjang yang dirancang sistematis dan dijalankan secara konsisten dan berkelanjutan," jelasnya.
Jokowi juga berpesan agar investasi dilakukan secara terencana, sehingga TNI akan menjadi kekuatan perang modern yang mengikuti perkembangan teknologi.
"Hanya melalui investasi pertahanan jangka panjang yang terencana, TNI akan mampu menjadi kekuatan perang modern yang mengikuti perkembangan teknologi termaju," sebut Jokowi.


Selain itu, Jokowi menekankan transformasi organisasi dan teknologi harus didukung oleh personel TNI yang kokoh. Baik dalam melakukan tugas perang atau operasi militer selain perang.
"Transformasi organisasi dan transformasi teknologi tersebut harus didukung oleh personel yang kokoh. Baik yang menghadapi tugas operasi militer untuk perang maupun untuk tugas-tugas operasi militer selain perang," kata dia.

https://news.detik.com/berita/d-519...-belanja-pertahanan-jadi-investasi-pertahanan
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
we already had defense investment program called as MEF yet pakde didn't realize it


----------



## Ravager

Raduga said:


> *Jokowi: Ubah Kebijakan Belanja Pertahanan Jadi Investasi Pertahanan*
> Tim detikcom - detikNews
> Senin, 05 Okt 2020 09:50 WIB​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta*-
> Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) mengatakan TNI harus menguasai lompatan teknologi terkini untuk mengubah kebijakan belanja pertahanan menjadi investasipertahanan. Jokowi menyebut, dengan kebijakan investasi, TNI akan mampu mewujudkan kekuatan perang modern.
> "Untuk menguasai lompatan teknologi militer terkini, kita harus bersungguh-sungguh untuk mengubah kebijakan kita dari kebijakan belanja pertahanan menjadi investasi pertahanan," kata Jokowi dalam upacara peringatan HUT ke-75 TNI di Istana Merdeka, Senin (5/10/2020).
> 
> jokowi mengatakan kebijakan investasi ini harus berfikir jangka panjang. Serta dijalankan secara konsisten dan berkelanjutan.
> 
> "Kebijakan investasi pertahanan itu berfikir jangka panjang yang dirancang sistematis dan dijalankan secara konsisten dan berkelanjutan," jelasnya.
> Jokowi juga berpesan agar investasi dilakukan secara terencana, sehingga TNI akan menjadi kekuatan perang modern yang mengikuti perkembangan teknologi.
> "Hanya melalui investasi pertahanan jangka panjang yang terencana, TNI akan mampu menjadi kekuatan perang modern yang mengikuti perkembangan teknologi termaju," sebut Jokowi.
> 
> 
> Selain itu, Jokowi menekankan transformasi organisasi dan teknologi harus didukung oleh personel TNI yang kokoh. Baik dalam melakukan tugas perang atau operasi militer selain perang.
> "Transformasi organisasi dan transformasi teknologi tersebut harus didukung oleh personel yang kokoh. Baik yang menghadapi tugas operasi militer untuk perang maupun untuk tugas-tugas operasi militer selain perang," kata dia.
> 
> https://news.detik.com/berita/d-519...-belanja-pertahanan-jadi-investasi-pertahanan
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> we already had defense investment program called as MEF yet pakde didn't realize it



MEF is more of guidelines of requirement of a certain number of item or equipment . It's the implementation the said guidelines that doesn't follow on what was allready stated and aproved by the stakeholder themselves . Hence all those wasted investment and " magical " bidding and procurement process .
Cutting corner was a wasted processing in my book . Since money are never lies . You get what you paid for ...

Not to mention the " instant solution " minded that provides much of loophole for " Arisan bersama"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

SAMAR camoflague , anyone know what forces/unit is this ?

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jatosint

Raduga said:


> SAMAR camoflague , anyone know what forces/unit is this ?
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Obviously, Kopassus


----------



## Ravager

Jatosint said:


> Obviously, Kopassus



Sat 81 to be precise


----------



## Nike

Baltskin helmet, Samar camo uniform, HK416, i can't identify the watch and optical sights (seems different from person to person)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Being-Art

Nike said:


> Baltskin helmet, Samar camo uniform, HK416, i can't identify the watch and optical sights (seems different from person to person)


That's S.A.M.A.R Komando, camo for Kopassus. While S.A.M.A.R Kartika Variants developed for regular infantry ones


----------



## Nike

It would be better for the rifles and helmet using camo pattern too


----------



## deadlast

Jatosint said:


> Thanks for the correction!
> 
> For the ESM, I'm actually confused since several websites, including TNI's website, said that the ship was equipped with DR3000 ESM and didn't mention Vigile 100 ESM at all. But I think you're right, by how it looks it's more similar to Vigile 100 ESM
> 
> Btw, do you have a twitter account? Want to give you the credit once I uploaded the updated version of the infographic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KAPAL PERANG CANGGIH ITU, AKHIRNYA MERAPAT DI PANGKALAN KOARMATIM | WEBSITE TENTARA NASIONAL INDONESIA
> 
> 
> ARMATIM (5/9) - Kehadiran kapal perang yang canggih dan modern ini merupakan kebanggaan bangsa Indonesia, karena kapal ini merupakan generasi yang terbaru dan mempunyai kemampuan yang jauh lebih maju ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tni.mil.id


The ESM looks like part of FFBNW features at the time, they are commissioned by the navy with no ESM attached. The original plan maybe to fit them with DR3000S ESM but, by the looks of it they choose the Vigile 100 ESM in the end.




From Jane's Fighting Ship 2015-2016.

And for twitter, nope. Mine died (deleted) several years ago, if you really need to credit me then just use my nick here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lasa-X

Nike said:


> This can be developed into poorman light MLRS, made the launcher had 8-12 tubes and use something light platform like Maung or Hilux truck and embedded them into Battalion or brigade level fire support units.


Well, there was NDL-40 light MLRS made by IPTN. I don't know if it managed to go into operational or not. Shown first time in IAS 96, if my memory serve me well.


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Baltskin helmet, Samar camo uniform, HK416, i can't identify the watch and optical sights (seems different from person to person)


EOTech 552 on the left, Aimpoint CompM2 on the right.

Also, the plate carrier of the guy on the left is hanging too low. It's not going to protect his vitals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> Baltskin helmet, Samar camo uniform, HK416, i can't identify the watch and optical sights (seems different from person to person)


SF can personally pick whatever equipment they want (asalkan tersedia), I think...


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

There is lot of difference between Indonesia side of Papua and Papua New Guinea, our side is much better at security, education and health care services, government precence being felt into the deep of jungle and mountain peaks. Hope we can developing more and giving more heartfelt care toward our brother

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Fl0gger

Nike said:


> This can be developed into poorman light MLRS, made the launcher had 8-12 tubes and use something light platform like Maung or Hilux truck and embedded them into Battalion or brigade level fire support units.


Dulu ada NDL-40


----------



## Logam42

Nike said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berantas mafia BBM, PPNS BPH Migas akan dibekali senjata api buatan Pindad
> 
> 
> <p>Penyidik pegawai negeri sipil (PPNS) BPH Migas dengan senjata api dalam rangka pengawasan BBM.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.kontan.co.id
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda idiot to me, why put civillian at the front line



At least Ifan is trying to build institutional capacity. Instead of asking for TNI/Polri escort for the inspector, they want to train up the inspector to be able to act independently.

Really ambitious sure, but better than the usual begging for TNI assistance.




Ravager said:


> Naah , this low tech thing was ment for a battalion comander and staff's operational ride . It had to be done and done it cheaply and in house . Soo much money wasted on foreign products that was within our mean of manufacturing prowess . Sooner or later that freebies activities going to be over and dealt with . And to be honest even the marines find it hard to justifying their penchant for 8x8 eastern product since pandur landed in the Pindad portofolios . Not to mention the Checzh excalibur next year planning to build and open their factories in indonesia . If they also came with the Tatra's support packages then we got all wheeled AFV covered allready to be honest . Time to move on the tracked platform and implement all of those plans ...
> 
> And god i can't wait to see those indian's subpar products get to the limelight and blow out in their faces like the Indoc####s shenanigan's do .



Is that Checzh factory going to actually happen? I feel its been a pipedream for years.


----------



## Ravager

Logam42 said:


> Is that Checzh factory going to actually happen? I feel its been a pipedream for years.



Based from i heard they allready have a green light from opung and allready start to surveying for a location . To be honest that doesn't tick me much . It was given . As a minor and late player sooner or later they do have to walk in if they still want to taste a slice of indonesia defense's pie budgets . They've allready paving the way . But they understand they have to sacrifice something in the process . Nevertheless , they allready have a capital for the effort . The Chezch had a very stellar reps in our military circles . But , i was more concerned of about their promise of Tatra commitment here ... Their promised to sweetening the deal was for opening a JV on heavy military vehicles manufacturing lines with the local establishment as a bundling package . 
I don't know about you guys . But , i find that's very compelling . On how they'll do it . Even i still confused by it 

Then again , it's Indonesia ... 
We are allready used to the creed of " Seeing is believing " 


☕☕☕

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Logam42 said:


> At least Ifan is trying to build institutional capacity. Instead of asking for TNI/Polri escort for the inspector, they want to train up the inspector to be able to act independently.
> 
> Really ambitious sure, but better than the usual begging for TNI assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Checzh factory going to actually happen? I feel its been a pipedream for years.



Some civil servant do have guns like BPK (Badan Pemeriksa Keuangan) officers.


----------



## Logam42

Indos said:


> Some civil servant do have guns like BPK (Badan Pemeriksa Keuangan) officers.



Do they get training by kopassus tho?

I genuinely lol'ed when I read that part


----------



## Logam42

Ravager said:


> Based from i heard they allready have a green light from opung and allready start to surveying for a location . To be honest that doesn't tick me much . It was given . As a minor and late player sooner or later they do have to walk in if they still want to taste a slice of indonesia defense's pie budgets . They've allready paving the way . But they understand they have to sacrifice something in the process . Nevertheless , they allready have a capital for the effort . The Chezch had a very stellar reps in our military circles . But , i was more concerned of about their promise of Tatra commitment here ... Their promised to sweetening the deal was for opening a JV on heavy military vehicles manufacturing lines with the local establishment as a bundling package .
> I don't know about you guys . But , i find that's very compelling . On how they'll do it . Even i still confused by it
> 
> Then again , it's Indonesia ...
> We are allready used to the creed of " Seeing is believing "
> 
> 
> ☕☕☕


Sorry, doublepost. Its really late in the night over here.

Just wanted to ask a general question. All in all, is Indonesia's defense budget worth that much sacrifice to enter our market? I thought our defense spending has always been really low. And do you think that they still have capital during covid?

I was really improssed by the CHezch offering as well when I first read about it, its just that I read that in 2017/2018 and its been quite a while with nothing happening. :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> At least Ifan is trying to build institutional capacity. Instead of asking for TNI/Polri escort for the inspector, they want to train up the inspector to be able to act independently.
> 
> Really ambitious sure, but better than the usual begging for TNI assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Checzh factory going to actually happen? I feel its been a pipedream for years.



The law give green light for many thing, especially Investment on defense industry can be done by private owned corporation including foreign firms through their intermediate Rep. in Indonesia. Much better compared to waiting for BUMN get mature enough in which needs decades or half century as when we compared their progress today is comparable to what Turkey and South Korean had during late 70's (South Korea already Made Pohang class Corvettes at the time and license producing AIFV, M109, starting to design K1 MBT and many more and starting to nurture spares and electronic manufacturing, Turkey is comparable). Meanwhile we do need more technology and engineering booster, foreign firms Investment is a must to let our people get exposure to more advance technology and the facilities will be here in Indonesia.

On another thing, competition Will spurr progress. Just example, Turkey had many firms working on land system, the likes of Otokar, BMC , FNSS Turkey had BAE SYSTEM Investment on them and so on. That way Turkey land system is very robust and competitive enough with many advantage. We really need something to challenge PINDAD dominan (in which their technical expertise still stuck on 70's or 80's level of technology) and this can be achieved through notable Investment on defense industry by private owned corporation and foreign firms. 

Well all is will be decided on how much Government willing to give more budget for defense procurement. They need order afterall to sustain their business. When the pie become larger, more player Will join the game

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ravager

Logam42 said:


> Sorry, doublepost. Its really late in the night over here.
> 
> Just wanted to ask a general question. All in all, is Indonesia's defense budget worth that much sacrifice to enter our market? I thought our defense spending has always been really low. And do you think that they still have capital during covid?
> 
> I was really improssed by the CHezch offering as well when I first read about it, its just that I read that in 2017/2018 and its been quite a while with nothing happening. :/



They are more thinking at long game playing . Tatra face a stiff competition 
and get sidelined much in the recent decade . They very much needed a new market . And Pandur2 coproduction was their golden ticket into our market . 
But you are right with all this pandemic . 
I don't know what to expect anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> They are more thinking at long game playing . Tatra face a stiff competition
> and get sidelined much in the recent decade . They very much needed a new market . And Pandur2 coproduction was their golden ticket into our market .
> But you are right with all this pandemic .
> I don't know what to expect anymore



Pandemic instead spurr our defense spending, as the one who spread it out come from the North, the same one who sends cohorts of armed Coast Guard ships and Frigates to our Natuna Sea. The threat level from external factor had been increase exponentially, that's why after Prabowo briefing on parliament there is no one to hinder or question why we must increase our defense spending.

The increase of threat even forced someone to asking it is worth to delay the retirement of much of our Naval assets?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> Pandemic instead spurr our defense spending, as the one who spread it out come from the North, the same one who sends cohorts of armed Coast Guard ships and Frigates to our Natuna Sea. The threat level from external factor had been increase exponentially, that's why after Prabowo briefing on parliament there is no one to hinder or question why we must increase our defense spending.
> 
> The increase of threat even forced someone to asking it is worth to delay the retirement of much of our Naval assets?



Just for a reminder .... EXCALIBUR mainly showcases are the army stuff . 

👍👍


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Chestnut said:


> I'm more or less talking about our own defense against loitering munitions and drone swarms instead of us possessing those capabilities. Considering how cheap it is to deploy those types of munitions even by non-state actors, doesn't it seem imperative for the TNI to have something such as the KORAL and other larger EW/Counter-UAS devices on top of hand held devices that we currently have?



Sorry for bringing up old thread but you raised a valid point here. 

What options do we have actually? 

1. Radar jammer EW
2. SPAAG
3. HPEM (High-Power Electro-Magnetics) pulse
4. Net UAV/drone (offers more range than net guns)
5. High energy laser 
6. Trained eagles

Not sure about the price involved to own them (the cheapest probably the eagles option). 

Since you mentioned Koral that's produced by Aselsan, we should also mention this SPAAG called Korkut that's also produced by Aselsan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wahyusurya2020

Raduga said:


> SAMAR camoflague , anyone know what forces/unit is this ?
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



SAT 81 Gultor Koppassus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raduga

NEKONEKO said:


> Can't wait to see the result of their meeting.


Auvia gaya perkasa salesman may come in play

*Diundang, Menhan Prabowo Terbang ke AS 15-19 Oktober*
Gibran Maulana Ibrahim - detikNews
Kamis, 08 Okt 2020 13:21 WIB





Teka teki soal kabar Menteri Pertahanan RI Prabowo Subianto mendapat visa masuk Amerika Serikat (AS) terjawab sudah. Kemenhan RI memastikan Prabowo Subianto diundang ke Amerika Serikat.
"Menteri Pertahanan RI, Prabowo Subianto diundang oleh Pemerintah Amerika Serikat melalui Menteri Pertahanan Amerika Serikat Mark Esper untuk berkunjung ke Amerika Serikat pada tanggal 15-19 Oktober 2020," kata Dahnil Anzar dalam keterangan tertulisnya, Kamis (8/10/2020).

Dahnil menjelaskan isi undangan Prabowo Subianto untuk datang ke Amerika Serikat (AS).

"Undangan ini untuk melanjutkan pembicaraan detail terkait kerja sama bilateral bidang pertahanan," ucap Dahnil.
Dahnil menegaskan Indonesia tak terlibat aliansi militer dengan asing. Prabowo hanya menjalankan tugas diplomasi pertahanan untuk berkunjung ke AS.

"Sesuai prinsip politik bebas aktif dan tidak terlibat aliansi militer dengan negara mana pun, namun menjaga kedekatan yang sama dengan semua negara, Menteri Pertahanan RI, Prabowo Subianto, selama ini aktif melakukan diplomasi pertahanan ke berbagai negara termasuk Amerika Serikat," kata Dahnil.
"Oleh sebab itu, Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto akan memenuhi undangan resmi Pemerintah Amerika Serikat melalui Menteri Pertahanan Amerika Serikat, Mark Esper tersebut," imbuh Dahnil.

Prabowo pernah dilarang masuk ke Amerika Serikat pada 2000. Peristiwa itu terjadi saat Prabowo hendak menghadiri upacara kelulusan putranya di salah satu universitas di Boston, AS. Tak jelas alasan AS melarang Prabowo masuk ke negaranya.

Menurut artikel yang ditulis New York Times pada Maret 2014, AS sempat khawatir akan stabilitas Indonesia pasca-jatuhnya Soeharto. AS menjauhkan diri dari tokoh-tokoh yang dekat dengan Soeharto, termasuk Prabowo. Seperti diketahui, Prabowo merupakan mantan menantu Soeharto yang memiliki peran di era Orde Baru.
Namun, setelah nama Prabowo kian besar di dunia politik Indonesia, duta besar AS untuk Indonesia diketahui berturut-turut memberikan keleluasaan untuk Ketum Gerindra tersebut. Hal itu terbukti dengan dibukanya akses bagi saudara laki-laki Prabowo, Hashim Djojohadikusumo yang melakukan beberapa kali perjalanan ke Washington untuk berdialog dalam kapasitasnya sebagai pengusaha.









Diundang, Menhan Prabowo Terbang ke AS 15-19 Oktober


Kemenhan RI memastikan Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto diundang ke Amerika Serikat (AS) pertengahan Oktober ini.




news.detik.com





hope everything goes well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

Raduga said:


> Auvia gaya perkasa salesman may come in play
> 
> *Diundang, Menhan Prabowo Terbang ke AS 15-19 Oktober*
> Gibran Maulana Ibrahim - detikNews
> Kamis, 08 Okt 2020 13:21 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teka teki soal kabar Menteri Pertahanan RI Prabowo Subianto mendapat visa masuk Amerika Serikat (AS) terjawab sudah. Kemenhan RI memastikan Prabowo Subianto diundang ke Amerika Serikat.
> "Menteri Pertahanan RI, Prabowo Subianto diundang oleh Pemerintah Amerika Serikat melalui Menteri Pertahanan Amerika Serikat Mark Esper untuk berkunjung ke Amerika Serikat pada tanggal 15-19 Oktober 2020," kata Dahnil Anzar dalam keterangan tertulisnya, Kamis (8/10/2020).
> 
> Dahnil menjelaskan isi undangan Prabowo Subianto untuk datang ke Amerika Serikat (AS).
> 
> "Undangan ini untuk melanjutkan pembicaraan detail terkait kerja sama bilateral bidang pertahanan," ucap Dahnil.
> Dahnil menegaskan Indonesia tak terlibat aliansi militer dengan asing. Prabowo hanya menjalankan tugas diplomasi pertahanan untuk berkunjung ke AS.
> 
> "Sesuai prinsip politik bebas aktif dan tidak terlibat aliansi militer dengan negara mana pun, namun menjaga kedekatan yang sama dengan semua negara, Menteri Pertahanan RI, Prabowo Subianto, selama ini aktif melakukan diplomasi pertahanan ke berbagai negara termasuk Amerika Serikat," kata Dahnil.
> "Oleh sebab itu, Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto akan memenuhi undangan resmi Pemerintah Amerika Serikat melalui Menteri Pertahanan Amerika Serikat, Mark Esper tersebut," imbuh Dahnil.
> 
> Prabowo pernah dilarang masuk ke Amerika Serikat pada 2000. Peristiwa itu terjadi saat Prabowo hendak menghadiri upacara kelulusan putranya di salah satu universitas di Boston, AS. Tak jelas alasan AS melarang Prabowo masuk ke negaranya.
> 
> Menurut artikel yang ditulis New York Times pada Maret 2014, AS sempat khawatir akan stabilitas Indonesia pasca-jatuhnya Soeharto. AS menjauhkan diri dari tokoh-tokoh yang dekat dengan Soeharto, termasuk Prabowo. Seperti diketahui, Prabowo merupakan mantan menantu Soeharto yang memiliki peran di era Orde Baru.
> Namun, setelah nama Prabowo kian besar di dunia politik Indonesia, duta besar AS untuk Indonesia diketahui berturut-turut memberikan keleluasaan untuk Ketum Gerindra tersebut. Hal itu terbukti dengan dibukanya akses bagi saudara laki-laki Prabowo, Hashim Djojohadikusumo yang melakukan beberapa kali perjalanan ke Washington untuk berdialog dalam kapasitasnya sebagai pengusaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diundang, Menhan Prabowo Terbang ke AS 15-19 Oktober
> 
> 
> Kemenhan RI memastikan Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto diundang ke Amerika Serikat (AS) pertengahan Oktober ini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.detik.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope everything goes well.



Well , that escalate quickly .... ☕☕


----------



## Indos

Logam42 said:


> Do they get training by kopassus tho?
> 
> I genuinely lol'ed when I read that part



I dont think so, just firing exercise I believe. That is job with high risk since they could make some people not happy with their investigation. I also hope that people working in high risk government/pubic job like KPK/Police detective etc can still retain/carry their gun after retirement since the retirement can be the period where the revenge can happen. Once that persons passed away, then the gun should be taken back by police. 

This happen with one member of my big family who was a high rank detective Police officer, he get killed after he reached retirement. In case he was allowed to bring pistol, I believe he can still be alive since the killers themselves dont use gun to kill him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Ravager said:


> Well , that escalate quickly .... ☕☕



Rumors are that Mark Esper plans to resign after the November election regardless of whether Trump gets re-elected or not... So he probably wants to get this done now before there's a change of heart in the next administration, especially if the Dems get to win this November... It's good that Prabowo (and by association, us) is finally getting the due respect from the US both as the defense minister and as a rising regional power..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

With eye on China, US opens arms to Indonesian defence minister Prabowo


The United States has lifted a 20-year ban on the Indonesian Defence Minister Prabowo Subianto, whom it once accused of a role in riots that killed more than 1,000.




amp.scmp.com













Exclusive: Qatar makes formal request for F-35 jets - sources


Qatar has submitted a formal request to the United States to buy stealthy F-35 fighter jets, three people familiar with the deal said, in a deal that if pursued could strain U.S. ties with Saudi Arabia and Israel.




www.reuters.com




Hmm... What's in the wishlist of our MoD, I wonder if F35 is included in the list.


----------



## Ravager

Whizzack said:


> Rumors are that Mark Esper plans to resign after the November election regardless of whether Trump gets re-elected or not... So he probably wants to get this done now before there's a change of heart in the next administration, especially if the Dems get to win this November... It's good that Prabowo (and by association, us) is finally getting the due respect from the US both as the defense minister and as a rising regional power..



Well , i don't know about respect but i saw a neccesity when i see one . All these US sponsored CCP " containment effort " in the region will proceed much more smoothly if we were seen by rest of claimant participant as a willing associate to dip our toe in the US contaimnent party and get wet while at it . With our long political neutrality stance's history . People will noticed some thing are about to go very wrong in the region and that will make some people to take a pause and reconsider . 
And that alone send a very .... Very strong message to region . Whose US party administration are running that show is be damned . We don't care ...as long as the common core interest were still aligned and plenty discount+freebies to be around . We are still a poor blokes after all and i never going to deny that as to miss an opportunities . 

Make things more clear and understood .👍


----------



## Raduga

its all coming together .......

*TNI AL butuh pesawat patroli maritim multifungsi anti-kapal selam*
Kamis, 8 Oktober 2020 18:41 WIB





TNI AL menggelar Focus Group Discussion (FGD) terkait kebutuhan pesawat patroli maritim multifungsi (Multirole MPA) di Gedung Neptunus, Markas Besar Angkatan Laut, Cilangkap, Jakarta, Kamis (8/10/2020). (ANTARA/ HO-Dispenal)
Jakarta (ANTARA) - Asisten Operasi (Asops) Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut Laksda TNI Didik Setiyono mengatakan TNI Angkatan Laut saat ini membutuhkan pesawat patroli maritim multifungsi (_Multirole_ _Maritime Patrol Aircraft/ _MPA) berkemampuan anti-kapal selam dan anti-kapal permukaan untuk mendukung tugas pokok TNI AL.

Untuk memperoleh saran dan masukan yang membangun terkait kebutuhan itu, TNI AL menggelar _Focus Group Discussion_ (FGD) di Gedung Neptunus, Markas Besar Angkatan Laut, Cilangkap, Jakarta, Kamis.

“Saya berharap agar dalam kegiatan FGD ini diperoleh saran dan masukan yang membangun terkait jenis pesawat udara _Multirole_ MPA yang sesuai untuk TNI AL dihadapkan dengan tugas pokok TNI dan TNI AL dalam rangka menjaga keamanan dan kedaulatan wilayah perairan yurisdiksi nasional Indonesia," ujar Didik.

*Baca juga: KN Pulau Nipah-321 bayangi kapal Penjaga Pantai China keluar ZEEI*

Ia mengatakan bahwa kebutuhan pesawat patroli maritim canggih itu muncul mengingat tuntutan pengamanan dan kedaulatan nasional kawasan perairan Indonesia saat ini semakin berat, juga mengingat adanya keterbatasan kemampuan armada patroli yang dimiliki TNI AL.

"Perkembangan lingkungan strategis di kawasan saat ini menuntut adanya kemampuan pengamanan di wilayah perairan Indonesia, baik dalam segi penegakan hukum maupun kemampuan menghadapi ancaman yang berdimensi militer," kata Didik.

Misalnya, lanjut Didik, patroli kawasan di Laut Cina Selatan (LCS). Ia menilai ada kerawanan tinggi berdimensi militer yang dapat muncul di sana, mengingat adanya tumpang tindih klaim antara negara-negara yang bersengketa.

"Hal itu menjadikan kawasan tersebut sebagai kawasan yang memiliki tingkat kerawanan tinggi, baik kerawanan terhadap pelanggaran hukum maupun kerawanan terjadinya konflik terbuka antara negara yang bersengketa," ujar Didik.

*Baca juga: TNI AL luncurkan Kapal PC 40 M produksi dalam negeri*

Oleh karena itu, Indonesia membutuhkan adanya kemampuan menggelar operasi yang lebih efektif dan efisien berupa penguatan pesawat MPA berkemampuan anti-kapal selam dan anti-kapal permukaan yang berfungsi sebagai perpanjangan mata dan perpanjangan tangan unsur-unsur TNI AL dalam mendukung tugas pokok TNI.

Sebab, apabila Indonesia tidak mampu mengamankan kepentingan nasionalnya, maka akan menimbulkan ancaman terhadap sumber daya yang dimiliki Indonesia dan juga akan mengundang pihak-pihak lain yang bersengketa untuk mengintervensi kebijakan pertahanan Indonesia untuk kepentingannya masing-masing.

Didik menilai intervensi itu dapat merugikan posisi Indonesia sebagai negara Non-Blok.

“Dengan eskalasi tingkat kerawanan tersebut, Indonesia harus siap dan mampu melindungi kepentingannya di Laut Natuna Utara dengan mengandalkan kekuatannya sendiri," ujar Asops Kasal.

*Baca juga: TNI AL evaluasi menyeluruh kondisi kapal perang sudah "berumur"*

FGD tersebut diikuti secara fisik oleh peserta dari Satuan Kerja Mabesal dengan tetap menerapkan protokol kesehatan.

Waasrena Kasal Laksma TNI Erwin S. Aldedharma dan Waasops Kasal Laksma TNI Irvansyah turut hadir menyaksikan kegiatan tersebut.

Selain itu, acara juga dilaksanakan secara virtual bersama Kementerian Pertahanan, Mabes TNI, Komando Gabungan Wilayah Pertahanan 1,2, dan 3; Komando Armada 1,2, dan 3; Seskoal, Puspenerbal, dan Dislitbangal.

Pewarta: Abdu Faisal
Editor: Bambang Sutopo Hadi
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020









TNI AL butuh pesawat patroli maritim multifungsi anti-kapal selam


Asisten Operasi (Asops) Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut Laksda TNI Didik Setiyono mengatakan TNI Angkatan Laut saat ini membutuhkan pesawat patroli maritim ...




www.antaranews.com


----------



## Being-Art

Raduga said:


> its all coming together .......
> 
> *TNI AL butuh pesawat patroli maritim multifungsi anti-kapal selam*
> Kamis, 8 Oktober 2020 18:41 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNI AL menggelar Focus Group Discussion (FGD) terkait kebutuhan pesawat patroli maritim multifungsi (Multirole MPA) di Gedung Neptunus, Markas Besar Angkatan Laut, Cilangkap, Jakarta, Kamis (8/10/2020). (ANTARA/ HO-Dispenal)
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - Asisten Operasi (Asops) Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut Laksda TNI Didik Setiyono mengatakan TNI Angkatan Laut saat ini membutuhkan pesawat patroli maritim multifungsi (_Multirole_ _Maritime Patrol Aircraft/ _MPA) berkemampuan anti-kapal selam dan anti-kapal permukaan untuk mendukung tugas pokok TNI AL.
> 
> Untuk memperoleh saran dan masukan yang membangun terkait kebutuhan itu, TNI AL menggelar _Focus Group Discussion_ (FGD) di Gedung Neptunus, Markas Besar Angkatan Laut, Cilangkap, Jakarta, Kamis.
> 
> “Saya berharap agar dalam kegiatan FGD ini diperoleh saran dan masukan yang membangun terkait jenis pesawat udara _Multirole_ MPA yang sesuai untuk TNI AL dihadapkan dengan tugas pokok TNI dan TNI AL dalam rangka menjaga keamanan dan kedaulatan wilayah perairan yurisdiksi nasional Indonesia," ujar Didik.
> 
> *Baca juga: KN Pulau Nipah-321 bayangi kapal Penjaga Pantai China keluar ZEEI*
> 
> Ia mengatakan bahwa kebutuhan pesawat patroli maritim canggih itu muncul mengingat tuntutan pengamanan dan kedaulatan nasional kawasan perairan Indonesia saat ini semakin berat, juga mengingat adanya keterbatasan kemampuan armada patroli yang dimiliki TNI AL.
> 
> "Perkembangan lingkungan strategis di kawasan saat ini menuntut adanya kemampuan pengamanan di wilayah perairan Indonesia, baik dalam segi penegakan hukum maupun kemampuan menghadapi ancaman yang berdimensi militer," kata Didik.
> 
> Misalnya, lanjut Didik, patroli kawasan di Laut Cina Selatan (LCS). Ia menilai ada kerawanan tinggi berdimensi militer yang dapat muncul di sana, mengingat adanya tumpang tindih klaim antara negara-negara yang bersengketa.
> 
> "Hal itu menjadikan kawasan tersebut sebagai kawasan yang memiliki tingkat kerawanan tinggi, baik kerawanan terhadap pelanggaran hukum maupun kerawanan terjadinya konflik terbuka antara negara yang bersengketa," ujar Didik.
> 
> *Baca juga: TNI AL luncurkan Kapal PC 40 M produksi dalam negeri*
> 
> Oleh karena itu, Indonesia membutuhkan adanya kemampuan menggelar operasi yang lebih efektif dan efisien berupa penguatan pesawat MPA berkemampuan anti-kapal selam dan anti-kapal permukaan yang berfungsi sebagai perpanjangan mata dan perpanjangan tangan unsur-unsur TNI AL dalam mendukung tugas pokok TNI.
> 
> Sebab, apabila Indonesia tidak mampu mengamankan kepentingan nasionalnya, maka akan menimbulkan ancaman terhadap sumber daya yang dimiliki Indonesia dan juga akan mengundang pihak-pihak lain yang bersengketa untuk mengintervensi kebijakan pertahanan Indonesia untuk kepentingannya masing-masing.
> 
> Didik menilai intervensi itu dapat merugikan posisi Indonesia sebagai negara Non-Blok.
> 
> “Dengan eskalasi tingkat kerawanan tersebut, Indonesia harus siap dan mampu melindungi kepentingannya di Laut Natuna Utara dengan mengandalkan kekuatannya sendiri," ujar Asops Kasal.
> 
> *Baca juga: TNI AL evaluasi menyeluruh kondisi kapal perang sudah "berumur"*
> 
> FGD tersebut diikuti secara fisik oleh peserta dari Satuan Kerja Mabesal dengan tetap menerapkan protokol kesehatan.
> 
> Waasrena Kasal Laksma TNI Erwin S. Aldedharma dan Waasops Kasal Laksma TNI Irvansyah turut hadir menyaksikan kegiatan tersebut.
> 
> Selain itu, acara juga dilaksanakan secara virtual bersama Kementerian Pertahanan, Mabes TNI, Komando Gabungan Wilayah Pertahanan 1,2, dan 3; Komando Armada 1,2, dan 3; Seskoal, Puspenerbal, dan Dislitbangal.
> 
> Pewarta: Abdu Faisal
> Editor: Bambang Sutopo Hadi
> COPYRIGHT [emoji2398] ANTARA 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNI AL butuh pesawat patroli maritim multifungsi anti-kapal selam
> 
> 
> Asisten Operasi (Asops) Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut Laksda TNI Didik Setiyono mengatakan TNI Angkatan Laut saat ini membutuhkan pesawat patroli maritim ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.antaranews.com


ASW & ASuW Helo like MH-60R or NH-90 also needed, becoz We don't have a Helicopter capable of Over the Horizon Targeting (OTHT in ASuW Roles) which can help direct the missile to the target at maximum range.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> anti-kapal selam dan anti-kapal permukaan


Ok nice.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ravager said:


> Well , i don't know about respect but i saw a neccesity when i see one . All these US sponsored CCP " containment effort " in the region will proceed much more smoothly if we were willing to dip our toe in the party and get wet while at it . With our political neutrality stance's history . People will noticed some thing are about to go very wrong ....
> And that alone send a very .... Very strong message . Whose Administration is be damned .



Its about political regime longevity. Anything came out from any US administration can only last at most 8 years (2 presidential term). While CCP has always play the long game measured in decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> its all coming together .......
> 
> *TNI AL butuh pesawat patroli maritim multifungsi anti-kapal selam*
> Kamis, 8 Oktober 2020 18:41 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNI AL menggelar Focus Group Discussion (FGD) terkait kebutuhan pesawat patroli maritim multifungsi (Multirole MPA) di Gedung Neptunus, Markas Besar Angkatan Laut, Cilangkap, Jakarta, Kamis (8/10/2020). (ANTARA/ HO-Dispenal)
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - Asisten Operasi (Asops) Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut Laksda TNI Didik Setiyono mengatakan TNI Angkatan Laut saat ini membutuhkan pesawat patroli maritim multifungsi (_Multirole_ _Maritime Patrol Aircraft/ _MPA) berkemampuan anti-kapal selam dan anti-kapal permukaan untuk mendukung tugas pokok TNI AL.
> 
> Untuk memperoleh saran dan masukan yang membangun terkait kebutuhan itu, TNI AL menggelar _Focus Group Discussion_ (FGD) di Gedung Neptunus, Markas Besar Angkatan Laut, Cilangkap, Jakarta, Kamis.
> 
> “Saya berharap agar dalam kegiatan FGD ini diperoleh saran dan masukan yang membangun terkait jenis pesawat udara _Multirole_ MPA yang sesuai untuk TNI AL dihadapkan dengan tugas pokok TNI dan TNI AL dalam rangka menjaga keamanan dan kedaulatan wilayah perairan yurisdiksi nasional Indonesia," ujar Didik.
> 
> *Baca juga: KN Pulau Nipah-321 bayangi kapal Penjaga Pantai China keluar ZEEI*
> 
> Ia mengatakan bahwa kebutuhan pesawat patroli maritim canggih itu muncul mengingat tuntutan pengamanan dan kedaulatan nasional kawasan perairan Indonesia saat ini semakin berat, juga mengingat adanya keterbatasan kemampuan armada patroli yang dimiliki TNI AL.
> 
> "Perkembangan lingkungan strategis di kawasan saat ini menuntut adanya kemampuan pengamanan di wilayah perairan Indonesia, baik dalam segi penegakan hukum maupun kemampuan menghadapi ancaman yang berdimensi militer," kata Didik.
> 
> Misalnya, lanjut Didik, patroli kawasan di Laut Cina Selatan (LCS). Ia menilai ada kerawanan tinggi berdimensi militer yang dapat muncul di sana, mengingat adanya tumpang tindih klaim antara negara-negara yang bersengketa.
> 
> "Hal itu menjadikan kawasan tersebut sebagai kawasan yang memiliki tingkat kerawanan tinggi, baik kerawanan terhadap pelanggaran hukum maupun kerawanan terjadinya konflik terbuka antara negara yang bersengketa," ujar Didik.
> 
> *Baca juga: TNI AL luncurkan Kapal PC 40 M produksi dalam negeri*
> 
> Oleh karena itu, Indonesia membutuhkan adanya kemampuan menggelar operasi yang lebih efektif dan efisien berupa penguatan pesawat MPA berkemampuan anti-kapal selam dan anti-kapal permukaan yang berfungsi sebagai perpanjangan mata dan perpanjangan tangan unsur-unsur TNI AL dalam mendukung tugas pokok TNI.
> 
> Sebab, apabila Indonesia tidak mampu mengamankan kepentingan nasionalnya, maka akan menimbulkan ancaman terhadap sumber daya yang dimiliki Indonesia dan juga akan mengundang pihak-pihak lain yang bersengketa untuk mengintervensi kebijakan pertahanan Indonesia untuk kepentingannya masing-masing.
> 
> Didik menilai intervensi itu dapat merugikan posisi Indonesia sebagai negara Non-Blok.
> 
> “Dengan eskalasi tingkat kerawanan tersebut, Indonesia harus siap dan mampu melindungi kepentingannya di Laut Natuna Utara dengan mengandalkan kekuatannya sendiri," ujar Asops Kasal.
> 
> *Baca juga: TNI AL evaluasi menyeluruh kondisi kapal perang sudah "berumur"*
> 
> FGD tersebut diikuti secara fisik oleh peserta dari Satuan Kerja Mabesal dengan tetap menerapkan protokol kesehatan.
> 
> Waasrena Kasal Laksma TNI Erwin S. Aldedharma dan Waasops Kasal Laksma TNI Irvansyah turut hadir menyaksikan kegiatan tersebut.
> 
> Selain itu, acara juga dilaksanakan secara virtual bersama Kementerian Pertahanan, Mabes TNI, Komando Gabungan Wilayah Pertahanan 1,2, dan 3; Komando Armada 1,2, dan 3; Seskoal, Puspenerbal, dan Dislitbangal.
> 
> Pewarta: Abdu Faisal
> Editor: Bambang Sutopo Hadi
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNI AL butuh pesawat patroli maritim multifungsi anti-kapal selam
> 
> 
> Asisten Operasi (Asops) Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut Laksda TNI Didik Setiyono mengatakan TNI Angkatan Laut saat ini membutuhkan pesawat patroli maritim ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.antaranews.com


Poseidon P8


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> Its about political regime longevity. Anything came out from any US administration can only last at most 8 years (2 presidential term). While CCP has always play the long game measured in decades.



Soviet Union being outclassed by US albeit their Regime too always play'long term game


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> Soviet Union being outclassed by US albeit their Regime too always play'long term game



As i edited my previous reply for him. As long as our core interest still aligned and a lot of freebies + discount to be pocketed around .... ?? It's in our nature for RI and US to be closely cooperating equally based on the shared common ground .


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> https://poskota.co/nasional/empat-negara-jadi-tujuan-kuliah-kerja-pasis-seskoau-a-57-secara-virtual/
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *POSKOTA.CO* – Dalam rangka meningkatkan pemahaman dan pengetahuan mengenai kebijakan, strategi dan desain dibidang peningkatan sumber daya manusia, alih teknologi pertahanan dan penerapan revolusi industri 4.0, maka empat negara menjadi tujuan Kuliah Kerja Luar Negeri (KKLN) Perwira Siswa (Pasis) Seskoau Angkatan Ke-57 yang diadakan secara virtual dari Bangsal Srutasala, Seskoau, Lembang. Selasa (29/09/2020). Keempat negara tersebut antara lain Amerika Serikat, Australia, Korea Selatan dan India.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secara Virtual, 4 Negara Menjadi Tujuan Kuliah Kerja Pasis Seskoau A-57
> 
> 
> Secara Virtual, 4 Negara Menjadi Tujuan Kuliah Kerja Pasis Seskoau A-57 - Berita - TNI Angkatan Udara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tni-au.mil.id
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Adapun narasumber dari kegiatan yang dilaksanakan selama dua hari ini antara lain Atase Udara Amerika Serikat Colonel Brian McCullough dan perwakilan Boeing Company, Director General Air Combat Enablers Air Commodore Wendy Blyth, Atase Pertahanan Australia Brigadier Justin Roocke dan Asisten Sekretaris Industri Pertahanan Danielle Tuckfield serta perwakilan dari Airbus Company, perwakilan dari India Air Force Group Captain Manish Sinha dan perwakilan dari Hindustan Aerospace Limited Industries, Dr. G Srikantha Sharma dan Dr. C.G. Shivaprasad, serta Atase Pertahanan Korea Selatan Captain (Navy) Jung Yeun Soo dan perwakilan Korea Aerospace Industries.
> View attachment 675979
> 
> View attachment 675980
> 
> 
> hope they learn for what they really need.


Air Force



Raduga said:


> its all coming together .......
> 
> *TNI AL butuh pesawat patroli maritim multifungsi anti-kapal selam*
> Kamis, 8 Oktober 2020 18:41 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNI AL menggelar Focus Group Discussion (FGD) terkait kebutuhan pesawat patroli maritim multifungsi (Multirole MPA) di Gedung Neptunus, Markas Besar Angkatan Laut, Cilangkap, Jakarta, Kamis (8/10/2020). (ANTARA/ HO-Dispenal)
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - Asisten Operasi (Asops) Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut Laksda TNI Didik Setiyono mengatakan TNI Angkatan Laut saat ini membutuhkan pesawat patroli maritim multifungsi (_Multirole_ _Maritime Patrol Aircraft/ _MPA) berkemampuan anti-kapal selam dan anti-kapal permukaan untuk mendukung tugas pokok TNI AL.
> 
> Untuk memperoleh saran dan masukan yang membangun terkait kebutuhan itu, TNI AL menggelar _Focus Group Discussion_ (FGD) di Gedung Neptunus, Markas Besar Angkatan Laut, Cilangkap, Jakarta, Kamis.
> 
> “Saya berharap agar dalam kegiatan FGD ini diperoleh saran dan masukan yang membangun terkait jenis pesawat udara _Multirole_ MPA yang sesuai untuk TNI AL dihadapkan dengan tugas pokok TNI dan TNI AL dalam rangka menjaga keamanan dan kedaulatan wilayah perairan yurisdiksi nasional Indonesia," ujar Didik.
> 
> *Baca juga: KN Pulau Nipah-321 bayangi kapal Penjaga Pantai China keluar ZEEI*
> 
> Ia mengatakan bahwa kebutuhan pesawat patroli maritim canggih itu muncul mengingat tuntutan pengamanan dan kedaulatan nasional kawasan perairan Indonesia saat ini semakin berat, juga mengingat adanya keterbatasan kemampuan armada patroli yang dimiliki TNI AL.
> 
> "Perkembangan lingkungan strategis di kawasan saat ini menuntut adanya kemampuan pengamanan di wilayah perairan Indonesia, baik dalam segi penegakan hukum maupun kemampuan menghadapi ancaman yang berdimensi militer," kata Didik.
> 
> Misalnya, lanjut Didik, patroli kawasan di Laut Cina Selatan (LCS). Ia menilai ada kerawanan tinggi berdimensi militer yang dapat muncul di sana, mengingat adanya tumpang tindih klaim antara negara-negara yang bersengketa.
> 
> "Hal itu menjadikan kawasan tersebut sebagai kawasan yang memiliki tingkat kerawanan tinggi, baik kerawanan terhadap pelanggaran hukum maupun kerawanan terjadinya konflik terbuka antara negara yang bersengketa," ujar Didik.
> 
> *Baca juga: TNI AL luncurkan Kapal PC 40 M produksi dalam negeri*
> 
> Oleh karena itu, Indonesia membutuhkan adanya kemampuan menggelar operasi yang lebih efektif dan efisien berupa penguatan pesawat MPA berkemampuan anti-kapal selam dan anti-kapal permukaan yang berfungsi sebagai perpanjangan mata dan perpanjangan tangan unsur-unsur TNI AL dalam mendukung tugas pokok TNI.
> 
> Sebab, apabila Indonesia tidak mampu mengamankan kepentingan nasionalnya, maka akan menimbulkan ancaman terhadap sumber daya yang dimiliki Indonesia dan juga akan mengundang pihak-pihak lain yang bersengketa untuk mengintervensi kebijakan pertahanan Indonesia untuk kepentingannya masing-masing.
> 
> Didik menilai intervensi itu dapat merugikan posisi Indonesia sebagai negara Non-Blok.
> 
> “Dengan eskalasi tingkat kerawanan tersebut, Indonesia harus siap dan mampu melindungi kepentingannya di Laut Natuna Utara dengan mengandalkan kekuatannya sendiri," ujar Asops Kasal.
> 
> *Baca juga: TNI AL evaluasi menyeluruh kondisi kapal perang sudah "berumur"*
> 
> FGD tersebut diikuti secara fisik oleh peserta dari Satuan Kerja Mabesal dengan tetap menerapkan protokol kesehatan.
> 
> Waasrena Kasal Laksma TNI Erwin S. Aldedharma dan Waasops Kasal Laksma TNI Irvansyah turut hadir menyaksikan kegiatan tersebut.
> 
> Selain itu, acara juga dilaksanakan secara virtual bersama Kementerian Pertahanan, Mabes TNI, Komando Gabungan Wilayah Pertahanan 1,2, dan 3; Komando Armada 1,2, dan 3; Seskoal, Puspenerbal, dan Dislitbangal.
> 
> Pewarta: Abdu Faisal
> Editor: Bambang Sutopo Hadi
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNI AL butuh pesawat patroli maritim multifungsi anti-kapal selam
> 
> 
> Asisten Operasi (Asops) Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut Laksda TNI Didik Setiyono mengatakan TNI Angkatan Laut saat ini membutuhkan pesawat patroli maritim ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.antaranews.com


Navy

Are they scrambling for Poseidon?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Whizzack said:


> Rumors are that Mark Esper plans to resign after the November election regardless of whether Trump gets re-elected or not... So he probably wants to get this done now before there's a change of heart in the next administration, especially if the Dems get to win this November... It's good that Prabowo (and by association, us) is finally getting the due respect from the US both as the defense minister and as a rising regional power..



My guess is Esper just can't stand the all those political "tug of war" within US DoD. Even a guy such as Mad Dog end up resigning. I also extremely doubt the invitation is due to Esper want to wrap things up before November election. This look like something that has been in the plan for quite a while.

I also doubt the US administration (in genera at least) recognize Indonesia as regional power. In most likely case most of them never even heard of Indonesia.


----------



## Kansel

Nike said:


> Poseidon P8


Expect exotic things on Esper-Prabowo direct meeting on US later on. Don't be Suprised if there's F-15X too



umigami said:


> Air Force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy
> 
> 
> 
> Are they scrambling for Poseidon?



It's for navy but I can't tell you the exact needed number for now.


----------



## Logam42

Indos said:


> I dont think so, just firing exercise I believe. That is job with high risk since they could make some people not happy with their investigation. I also hope that people working in high risk government/pubic job like KPK/Police detective etc can still retain/carry their gun after retirement since the retirement can be the period where the revenge can happen. Once that persons passed away, then the gun should be taken back by police.
> 
> This happen with one member of my big family who was a high rank detective Police officer, he get killed after he reached retirement. In case he was allowed to bring pistol, I believe he can still be alive since the killers themselves dont use gun to kill him.



Thats true. I do think that these PPNS do fit that job description. There is only 30 of them on the payroll. My understanding is that they already do some of their riskier assignments with TNI/Polri escort, but being trained in firearms will allow them better independence and might save the time needed in calling backup (especially in remote areas)

I have a friend who has worked as legal council for big commodity company (Oil & Coal), he said that a lot of remote area outside of Java and Bali really do feel like the wild west sometimes, with armed gangster ect. Though he did say that Petroleum gangster is usually small fry compared to coal gangster since they just 'mafia distribusi' rather than controlling the entire supply chain. (Not including big mafia in Gov BUMN ya)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## NEKONEKO

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Hmmm yes, the floor here is made out of floor.

Btw we should buy more apache.


----------



## Kansel

NEKONEKO said:


> Hmmm yes, the floor here is made out of floor.
> 
> Btw we should buy more apache.


There's plan for that, don't worry

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ravager

Kansel said:


> There's plan for that, don't worry



Somewhere along the line i once heard a big plan for the army . On how they intend to make KODAM as full plus brigade strength mechanized force . With the independent support batts . While Div only for KOSTRAD ( 1 mechanized div and 1 para raider div ) . ment as hammer while the KODAM as an anvil . Now KOSTRAD goes 2 and half Div i don't know where they plan to go from the previous idea . One question that i never get the answer was .. what's the army solution for the mountainous specialized warfare group ( Papua ring a bell here ) 
I know they keep the kujangs as an embryo but they still clueless if i may bold to say on to the direction they where to aim at ...


----------



## Chestnut

Ravager said:


> Somewhere along the line i once heard a big plan for the army . On how they intend to make KODAM as full plus brigade strength mechanized force . With the independent support batts . While Div only for KOSTRAD ( 1 mechanized div and 1 para raider div ) . ment as hammer while the KODAM as an anvil . Now KOSTRAD goes 2 and half Div i don't know where they plan to go from the previous idea . One question that i never get the answer was .. what's the army solution for the mountainous specialized warfare group ( Papua ring a bell here )
> I know they keep the kujangs as an embryo but they still clueless if i may bold to say on to the direction they where to aim at ...


All I heard for PUSPENERBAD's expansion under MEF was 2 full Apache attack helicopter squadrons and 2 heavy lift squadrons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ravager

Chestnut said:


> A
> 
> All I heard for PUSPENERBAD's expansion under MEF was 2 full Apache attack helicopter squadrons and 2 heavy lift squadrons.



That's only part of the " Grand plans " termed first during the SBY's clans in the army reins . Note the first SAKTI and SAMAR was iniated during that time along the concept of mechanized mobile infantry themes . The idea is try to make a hybrd concept between 101st and 82nd style . Air assault yet still para's qualify on moment notice and full pledged heavy mechanized div were still equipped and trained as a heavy hammer do .
On how they will works on the air mobility concept . i have no idea . not to mention the original creator was allready out of the loop . 
But , the KOSTRAD hybrid's Brigade creation was mean some semblance of the core idea are well taken and implemented by the top brass i assumed .


----------



## Chestnut

Ravager said:


> That's only part of the " Grand plans " termed first during the SBY's clans in the army reins . Note the first SAKTI and SAMAR was iniated during that time along the concept of mechanized mobile infantry themes . The idea is try to make a hybrd concept between 101st and 82nd style . Air assault yet still para's qualify on moment notice and full pledged heavy mechanized div were still equipped and trained as a heavy hammer do .
> On how they will works on the air mobility concept . i have no idea . not to mention the original creator was allready out of the loop .
> But , the KOSTRAD hybrid's Brigade creation was mean some semblance of the core idea are well taken and implemented by the top brass i assumed .


They're better off being reorganized to the Brigade Combat Team structure. Even the Filipinos found that having everything made BCT's with organic air elements makes your troops a lot more deployable and manageable than what we have now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> They're better off being reorganized to the Brigade Combat Team structure. Even the Filipinos found that having everything made BCT's with organic air elements makes your troops a lot more deployable and manageable than what we have now.



Talking about BCT, there is talk and effort to get there. The first implementation is to create mechanized infantry Battalion in most of KODAM units, put Cavalry Battalion, Artillery and Air Defense units under the command. Air units still scattered there and here as even Army HQ still lacking adequate number to support Kostrad infantry Division along with other special forces units. 

Many years had been spent, but they still lacking in training for new pilots and ground crew units. Infrastructure and logistic is still issue for permanent base outside many big urban region like in Java, Sumatra and Kalimantan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

Chestnut said:


> They're better off being reorganized to the Brigade Combat Team structure. Even the Filipinos found that having everything made BCT's with organic air elements makes your troops a lot more deployable and manageable than what we have now.



Well Nike allready pointed it out for me ... 😁😁

As i said again most of our recent progressive midle level officer are knowed it and eager for a modernization . But , years of neglect and corruption slowing these changes to almost a crawl . 

People can said what they will about mr. Pramono and Agus harimurti . But , in my book they have lay a foundation for the modern ideas during their short time frame managing in Army . Too bad politics got in the way .... 


😪😪

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> Well Nike allready pointed it out for me ... 😁😁
> 
> As i said again most of our recent progressive midle level officer are knowed it and eager for a modernization . But , years of neglect and corruption slowing these changes to almost a crawl .
> 
> People can said what they will about mr. Pramono and Agus harimurti . But , in my book they have lay a foundation for the modern ideas during their short time frame managing in Army . Too bad politics got in the way ....
> 
> 
> 😪😪



Still there is hope though, many had seen how we will fare when under intense situation when facing peer to peer conflict. The Army realized, the Air Force realized the Navy realized it all the facts we can only do naught when facing against big power and facing tremendous trouble when pitted against middle power one. There is urgent need to add more platform of our weapon system, increase the training workload for every branches (they need joint exercise at least once a year), perfected the doctrine in the field and curicullum module for new recruits and put more emphasize for NCO corps and middle officers corps training and development program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Looking at progress of War in Azerbaijan, we can conclude several important lesson.

Need more to worry about the works of UCAV, they become the real menace on the battlefield at tactical level. Gone the days they only being used to give support at theater level and do Cherry picking jobs far behind enemy lines or support Spec ops units on some Raid or the likes.

Btw heavy MBT or not, it seems APS is a must device nowadays to be attached. And to protect armored column with mobile AA units like Forceshield is a must. AEW and jammer system must be implemented into brigade level units for security purpose.

Then we can conclude the use of loitering munition and UCAV for SEAD mission can reach an approachable level tactically at battlefield. The thing is more convenient and reduce the possible casualties and tremendous number of Fighter aircraft (in which very expensive nowadays).

I thing, even the US Will paying more attention toward this kind of capability as they still finding ways to neutralize maximum AA defense system the likes of China, North Korea and Russia had. Let alone Indonesia who don't have much fighter to begin with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> Looking at progress of War in Azerbaijan, we can conclude several important lesson.
> 
> Need more to worry about the works of UCAV, they become the real menace on the battlefield at tactical level. Gone the days they only being used to give support at theater level and do Cherry picking jobs far behind enemy lines or support Spec ops units on some Raid or the likes.
> 
> Btw heavy MBT or not, it seems APS is a must device nowadays to be attached. And to protect armored column with mobile AA units like Forceshield is a must. AEW and jammer system must be implemented into brigade level units for security purpose.
> 
> Then we can conclude the use of loitering munition and UCAV for SEAD mission can reach an approachable level tactically at battlefield. The thing is more convenient and reduce the possible casualties and tremendous number of Fighter aircraft (in which very expensive nowadays).
> 
> I thing, even the US Will paying more attention toward this kind of capability as they still finding ways to neutralize maximum AA defense system the likes of China, North Korea and Russia had. Let alone Indonesia who don't have much fighter to begin with.



To be honest i kind of gratefull that we had such close relationship with the turks and pakistan . With the turks experience on drones ( some say Israelis take the cake but with the scales of such warfare ?? The turks are slowly upping the ante here ) and pakistan higly irregular warfare ( while Iran is another candidate there isn't a viable option there ) ... There are so much thing we could learn from . It's up to us on how much we could utilize that so we benefitted for our own circumstances ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> To be honest i kind of gratefull that we had such close relationship with the turks and pakistan . With the turks experience on drones ( some say Israelis take the cake but with the scales of such warfare ?? The turks are slowly upping the ante here ) and pakistan higly irregular warfare ( while Iran is another candidate there isn't a viable option there ) ... There are so much thing we could learn from . It's up to us on how much we could utilize that so we benefitted for our own circumstances ...



Indonesia is quite close to Azeris, even willing to do trade and suffer high imbalance trade to support their economy (we bought their oil directly when there is a lot of viable alternative with cheaper prices at market, with average of minus around 300 to 500 million US Dollar a year). We are symphatetic with their plight of loosing of more than 20 percentage of their own land and hundreds thousand being expulsed from their home.

I don't think highly about current Iran regime. And more important, Turkey is more willing and convenient to do arms business albeit their price quite over the tops, but looking at their performance on the real battlefield i must said they are quite worthy for every centavo being spent at. It must be in line with "ada rupa ada harga". Well with this i am placing more hopes for our medium tank to work well on the battlefield as long as we equipped them with complete package, including APS. These days as i mention before, light or heavy armor, they can be obliterate with Missiles from above, so APS and jammer system is a must.

For Pakistan, they produce a lot of munition like 105, 155 mm class and too RPG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Seems Bengpuspalad TNI AD doing upgrade or only maintenance work for AMX 13 fleets? But it seems plaussible as they had doing heavy work to upgrade some vehicles in the past

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314183174939844609


----------



## umigami

If indonesia got F15EX for real, do we have to switch Viper order from block 72 to block 70 instead? 
(To get engine commonality)

Because up until now no Super Eagle (EX) certified for pratt and whitney F100 yet.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Looking at progress of War in Azerbaijan, we can conclude several important lesson.
> 
> Need more to worry about the works of UCAV, they become the real menace on the battlefield at tactical level. Gone the days they only being used to give support at theater level and do Cherry picking jobs far behind enemy lines or support Spec ops units on some Raid or the likes.
> 
> Btw heavy MBT or not, it seems APS is a must device nowadays to be attached. And to protect armored column with mobile AA units like Forceshield is a must. AEW and jammer system must be implemented into brigade level units for security purpose.
> 
> Then we can conclude the use of loitering munition and UCAV for SEAD mission can reach an approachable level tactically at battlefield. The thing is more convenient and reduce the possible casualties and tremendous number of Fighter aircraft (in which very expensive nowadays).
> 
> I thing, even the US Will paying more attention toward this kind of capability as they still finding ways to neutralize maximum AA defense system the likes of China, North Korea and Russia had. Let alone Indonesia who don't have much fighter to begin with.


I think SPAAG will be good to counter UCAV and loitering munition. 

Wouldn't missile with frag warhead (proximity or impact) have better chance to destroy small target such as drones and loitering munition rather than Startstreak missile with its submunitions.


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> Indonesia is quite close to Azeris, even willing to do trade and suffer high imbalance trade to support their economy (we bought their oil directly when there is a lot of viable alternative with cheaper prices at market, with average of minus around 300 to 500 million US Dollar a year). We are symphatetic with their plight of loosing of more than 20 percentage of their own land and hundreds thousand being expulsed from their home.
> 
> I don't think highly about current Iran regime. And more important, Turkey is more willing and convenient to do arms business albeit their price quite over the tops, but looking at their performance on the real battlefield i must said they are quite worthy for every centavo being spent at. It must be in line with "ada rupa ada harga". Well with this i am placing more hopes for our medium tank to work well on the battlefield as long as we equipped them with complete package, including APS. These days as i mention before, light or heavy armor, they can be obliterate with Missiles from above, so APS and jammer system is a must.
> 
> For Pakistan, they produce a lot of munition like 105, 155 mm class and too RPG



And all more the reason to proceed . 

But , spesifically on MT i kind torn on how to comment on such a limited role AFV . While the merits is there and in our terrain it's a blessed fire support . It's kind of imbalance that are created if we doesn't add any more leo2 to the inventory ... 
Drone age aside ... We still need some muscle in the slugfest to come . Say you will about my pettiness but i'm a firm believer of better having it yet not needed then need it yet not having it creed .
But , most of all .... Rather than AFV it self . It's the ATGM availibility and it's subsequent technology that we are sorely lacking


----------



## Chestnut

Ravager said:


> And all more the reason to proceed .
> 
> But , spesifically on MT i kind torn on how to comment on such a limited role AFV . While the merits is there and in our terrain it's a blessed fire support . It's kind of imbalance that are created if we doesn't add any more leo2 to the inventory ...
> Drone age aside ... We still need some muscle in the slugfest to come . Say you will about my pettiness but i'm a firm believer of better having it yet not needed then need it yet not having it creed .
> But , most of all .... Rather than AFV it self . It's the ATGM availibility and it's subsequent technology that we are sorely lacking











The Key to Armenia’s Tank Losses: The Sensors, Not the Shooters


Amid a lively debate about the viability of the UK’s heavy armour, the loss of over 42 Armenian T-72s to Azerbaijani forces in Nagorno-Karabakh requires further analysis., Despite the heavy Armenian armoured losses, the key lessons from the videos Azerbaijan has published online are not about...




rusi.org





This is a good read for you and @Nike

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ravager

Chestnut said:


> The Key to Armenia’s Tank Losses: The Sensors, Not the Shooters
> 
> 
> Amid a lively debate about the viability of the UK’s heavy armour, the loss of over 42 Armenian T-72s to Azerbaijani forces in Nagorno-Karabakh requires further analysis., Despite the heavy Armenian armoured losses, the key lessons from the videos Azerbaijan has published online are not about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rusi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good read for you and @Nike


As i said before ... Times are changing . And we have to adapt quickly into the new " normal " ..
But , still .. our lack of modern platform are still a concern too . Thanks god ...blessing in disguisses we are all still in the planing procurement process . So we can make more adaptation before making some stupid procurement decission .

Thanks for the link there ... 👍👍


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> As i said before ... Times are changing . And we have to adapt quickly into the new " normal " ..
> But , still .. our lack of modern platform are still a concern too . Thanks god ...blessing in disguisses we are all still in the planing procurement process . So we can make more adaptation before making some stupid procurement decission .
> 
> Thanks for the link there ... 👍👍



Armenian armor losses ranging from 150-200 vehicles, in only seven to ten days of battle, not to mention dozen of artillery system and numerous AA pieces in class of OSA, TOR even S300. Can we absorb such losses if we are fighting against peer opponent equipped with such standard technology? 

I thing such losses is quite normal in such battle between peer opponent. It just who had more industry, money and man power to backing it up. Indonesia had all of three but not the political Will

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> Armenian armor losses ranging from 150-200 vehicles, in only seven to ten days of battle, not to mention dozen of artillery system and numerous AA pieces in class of OSA, TOR even S300. Can we absorb such losses if we are fighting against peer opponent equipped with such standard technology?
> 
> I thing such losses is quite normal in such battle between peer opponent. It just who had more industry, money and man power to backing it up. Indonesia had all of three but not the political Will



Call me a heartless but i believe we still can bear double or triple such a losses . It's troops morales that i'll be more concerned off ... it take time and hardship to create a hardened soldier . 
At the end of day ... Prevention is the key here . Know your enemy and know yourself else , We all be slaughtered cheaply as a canon fodder .


----------



## Gundala

umigami said:


> If indonesia got F15EX for real, do we have to switch Viper order from block 72 to block 70 instead?
> (To get engine commonality)
> 
> Because up until now no Super Eagle (EX) certified for pratt and whitney F100 yet.


The Visa for our Menhan didnt come out of nowhere, it was a process of lobby and alligning point of view both domestically and internationally. What US needs from us is our cooperation whether in the form of access to certain port/air field, interoperability in systems to make a mission easier and safer to conduct, extra pair of eyes and so on. So the thing such as Poseidon/EWA might be in play here, they would rather us having them compare to F15EX. F-35 is also comes in, but unless we can flip the magic wand on negotiation table I dont think our bilateral relations points is enough to get there yet. 

Malaysia get their free MPA upgrade from US, that show us how important it is for US to have constant eyes in and around SCS. So they might encourage us to get Poseidon and we can use this as bargaining chip to get good price/package while pursuing our intention for the F-35. We can also ask US support in certain area of diplomacy/influence/policy including but not limited to our involvement in KFX and many things.

But how its going to be in-line with our defence posture planning? Only Menhan knows this, the way I see it is Pak Prabowo is trying to piece up our def posture puzzle by "talking/diplomacy" with numerous countries including Europe, China, India, etc. Only one last piece of puzzle left and its the US, so by going to US he can go and meet with political figures to give him the path to complete the last puzzle. So dont expect much of military assets purchase news before this meeting is conclude.

What are the military assets we might be getting from US? I think no one knows just yet, the table has been set, appetizers & dessert menu have been presented from various sources. The only thing that missing is the "main course". And in dining, main course usually dictate the type of appetizer and deserts we are going to have


----------



## Nike

*Prabowo Cek Kesiapan 40 Unit Rantis Maung **Untuk TNI

Menhan Prabowo Subianto mengecek kendaraan militer Maung buatan PT Pindad. [Foto/Akun Twitter @Dahnilanzar} 

M*enteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto dalam waktu dekat akan menerima 40 unit kendaraan militer buatan PT Pindad, Bandung, Jawa Barat.

”_Kendaraan militer buatan Pindad ini diberi nama Maung oleh Menteri Pertahanan @Prabowo dan akan diserahkan Menhan kepada TNI untuk dgunakan dalam operasi-operasi TNI di seluruh Indonesia,_” ujar Juru Bicara Menteri Pertahanan Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak melalui akun Twitternya @Dahnilanzar.



Dalam foto yang diunggah mantan Ketua Umum Pengurus Pusat Pemuda Muhamadiyah ini, tampak puluhan kendaraan militer berjajar rapi di halaman depan Kantor Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan). ”_Rencananya penyerahan awal 40 unit mobil,_” ujar Dahnil kepada SINDOnews, Jumat (0/10/2020).

Dalam foto tersebut, Prabowo Subianto yang mengenakan baju safari warna krem tampak mengecek salah satu kendaraan militer berwarna hijau lumut yang sudah dilengkapi persenjataan.

Seperti diberitakan sebelumnya, kendaraan taktis (Rantis) 4 x 4 buatan dalam negeri ini dipesan Prabowo untuk mendukung TNI dalam menjalankan tugasnya. Prabowo mengungkapkan Kemhan akan terus mendukung upaya peningkatan produk alat utama sistem persenjataan (Alutsista) dalam negeri. (*cip*) 

* ★ sindonews *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

our coast guard new toy


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> our coast guard new toy
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Not bad, not bad, at least they can give some lead against Northern intruder.


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

mandala said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Some question : Why did they say 1000, 2000, 3000 etc rather than the normal 1, 2, 3?


----------



## Jatosint

These separatist groups are getting desperate/stupid arent they? Publicly claimed responsibility for shooting UGM lecturer (civilian)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314570240915763200


HellFireIndo said:


> Some question : Why did they say 1000, 2000, 3000 etc rather than the normal 1, 2, 3?



Similar to one mississippi, two mississippi , three mississippi, instead of one, two, three,

Dipanjangin biar hitungannya pas 1 detik

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HeyPaula1963

Jatosint said:


> These separatist groups are getting desperate/stupid arent they? Publicly claimed responsibility for shooting UGM lecturer (civilian)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314570240915763200


Just as what Islamic State and other terrorists organizations done, claiming responsible for doing something. And what OPM were doing was really not a separatist action only, that was terroristic action. Indonesia have to show it to the world, so countries around the globe will consider OPM as a terrorist organization.


----------



## Jatosint

Raduga said:


> our coast guard new toy
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



How do you know that it is for our CG, not Navy?


----------



## Raduga

Jatosint said:


> How do you know that it is for our CG, not Navy?


https://www.cnnindonesia.com/teknol...pal-patroli-bakamla-senjata-kawal-laut-natuna

"*Terpisah, anggota Komisi I DPR Bobby Adhtyo Rizaldi enggan memastikan pabrikan yang akan mensuplai meriam 30 mm RWS untuk Bakamla. Akan tetapi, dia memprediksi meriam yang digunakan setara dengan yang digunakan oleh coast guard Malaysia dan Filipina.*

"Formalnya kami belum ada info apa mereknya," kata Bobby kepada _CNNIndonesia.com_.

*Bobby menuturkan meriam 30 mm RWS merupakan senjata yang standar digunakan oleh kapal coast guard. Meski tak merinci, meriam 30 mm dual feed buatan Aselsan dapat memuntahkan 200 peluru dalam satu menit.*

Lebih dari itu, Bobby juga berharap senjata tersebut bisa segera terpasang di kapal Bakamla tahun ini. Sebab, dia menyebut selama ini Bakamla hanya dibekali oleh senapan kaliber 5,56 mm."
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

our navy is already equipped with a quite number of MSI DS Seahawk or Otomelara Marlin, it will be strange if they seek another brand for 30mm cannon .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

Raduga said:


> https://www.cnnindonesia.com/teknol...pal-patroli-bakamla-senjata-kawal-laut-natuna
> 
> "*Terpisah, anggota Komisi I DPR Bobby Adhtyo Rizaldi enggan memastikan pabrikan yang akan mensuplai meriam 30 mm RWS untuk Bakamla. Akan tetapi, dia memprediksi meriam yang digunakan setara dengan yang digunakan oleh coast guard Malaysia dan Filipina.*
> 
> "Formalnya kami belum ada info apa mereknya," kata Bobby kepada _CNNIndonesia.com_.
> 
> *Bobby menuturkan meriam 30 mm RWS merupakan senjata yang standar digunakan oleh kapal coast guard. Meski tak merinci, meriam 30 mm dual feed buatan Aselsan dapat memuntahkan 200 peluru dalam satu menit.*
> 
> Lebih dari itu, Bobby juga berharap senjata tersebut bisa segera terpasang di kapal Bakamla tahun ini. Sebab, dia menyebut selama ini Bakamla hanya dibekali oleh senapan kaliber 5,56 mm."
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> our navy is already equipped with a quite number of MSI DS Seahawk or Otomelara Marlin, it will be strange if they seek another brand for 30mm cannon .



Don't bother talking about next war time logistic when everybody scrambling to get the pocket money .... regardless the long term consequences .. 



Sigh


----------



## Jatosint

Raduga said:


> https://www.cnnindonesia.com/teknol...pal-patroli-bakamla-senjata-kawal-laut-natuna
> 
> "*Terpisah, anggota Komisi I DPR Bobby Adhtyo Rizaldi enggan memastikan pabrikan yang akan mensuplai meriam 30 mm RWS untuk Bakamla. Akan tetapi, dia memprediksi meriam yang digunakan setara dengan yang digunakan oleh coast guard Malaysia dan Filipina.*
> 
> "Formalnya kami belum ada info apa mereknya," kata Bobby kepada _CNNIndonesia.com_.
> 
> *Bobby menuturkan meriam 30 mm RWS merupakan senjata yang standar digunakan oleh kapal coast guard. Meski tak merinci, meriam 30 mm dual feed buatan Aselsan dapat memuntahkan 200 peluru dalam satu menit.*
> 
> Lebih dari itu, Bobby juga berharap senjata tersebut bisa segera terpasang di kapal Bakamla tahun ini. Sebab, dia menyebut selama ini Bakamla hanya dibekali oleh senapan kaliber 5,56 mm."
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> our navy is already equipped with a quite number of MSI DS Seahawk or Otomelara Marlin, it will be strange if they seek another brand for 30mm cannon .



Someone in the Govt/TNI offices be like: Watch me


----------



## mandala

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

i rarely heard joint training like this from our Airforce or Navy Branch .




__ https://www.facebook.com/SpecWOU/posts/2868599660038609

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> i rarely heard joint training like this from our Airforce or Navy Branch .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/SpecWOU/posts/2868599660038609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 678072
> 
> View attachment 678073
> 
> View attachment 678074


Air force will get their turn if their plan to participate in ex. redflag come true.


----------



## Chestnut

My one hope (that would probably not be realized) is that the TNI would further empower the NCO corps. Right now we're experiencing the same problems that the Russian military had from the 1990's-to the late 2000's, in that we have too many officers doing jobs that is better suited for an NCO simply because of cronyism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Jatosint said:


> Publicly claimed responsibility for shooting UGM lecturer (civilian)


Good shooting tgpf member. Now they can get fact that yeah they are stupid. It is the fact
Shooting tni/polri maybe they are combatant. target shooting the people that working for fact etc ? Yeah they can get bad fact


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> My one hope (that would probably not be realized) is that the TNI would further empower the NCO corps. Right now we're experiencing the same problems that the Russian military had from the 1990's-to the late 2000's, in that we have too many officers doing jobs that is better suited for an NCO simply because of cronyism.



Need an active reserve programme to do so, and there is a lot of thing to do to streamlined TNI officer corps by offering early retirement programme. And i believe the formation of KODAM, Koramil and Korem had a lot to do with the officer appointment and structural units. 



Raduga said:


> i rarely heard joint training like this from our Airforce or Navy Branch .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/SpecWOU/posts/2868599660038609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 678072
> 
> View attachment 678073
> 
> View attachment 678074



Air Force doesn't have much asset to begin with especially tanker for long range deployment if you want to joint red flag exercise, for the Navy they had joint CARAT and other exercises. BTW, our Army camo uniform is quite contrasting with the rest of the background. Hope those guys learn a lot from best of the best out there.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Chestnut said:


> My one hope (that would probably not be realized) is that the TNI would further empower the NCO corps. Right now we're experiencing the same problems that the Russian military had from the 1990's-to the late 2000's, in that we have too many officers doing jobs that is better suited for an NCO simply because of cronyism.


I think it is an aftereffect of Dwifungsi abolishment. Back in Suharto days there were an en masse recruitment of civil servants and ABRI behind the thinking that they will be Golkar minion and that's also extend to how ABRI behaves. There were a bit too many Akmil recruits and it is always be a permanent lifelong career, so we have a heckload of officers waiing to get job, but back then TNI Officers can be positioned into a civilian job like Bupati, Gubernur etc as they serve political role also, that is to maintain Orba's control over the country. But then after Reformasi prohibits TNI Officers from entering civilian positions, there's a situation of too many officers still non-job and there's not enough position to fill, but then the recruitment continued in the same pace, make the situation even more pressing. Most people think Bintara (NCO) recruitment is "nanggung" that is they rather enter Akmil or PK, making NCO branch a bit overlooked and not empowered, yet the Tamtama (Private) branch has always been in a shiet condition, the regular promotion system with lack of lucrative benefits made them unambitious to rank up to fill in NCO role, and if they were reach Bintara, they will be too old and unqualified for field tactical command, being as fat and old as the non-job officers.

I think we can in some way copy US recruitment system, albeit many people will disagree with the thinking that "kontrak" job is a no no compared to permanent lifelong job, i can only hope that TNI management can take care of this problem


----------



## Ravager

HellFireIndo said:


> I think it is an aftereffect of Dwifungsi abolishment. Back in Suharto days there were an en masse recruitment of civil servants and ABRI behind the thinking that they will be Golkar minion and that's also extend to how ABRI behaves. There were a bit too many Akmil recruits and it is always be a permanent lifelong career, so we have a heckload of officers waiing to get job, but back then TNI Officers can be positioned into a civilian job like Bupati, Gubernur etc as they serve political role also, that is to maintain Orba's control over the country. But then after Reformasi prohibits TNI Officers from entering civilian positions, there's a situation of too many officers still non-job and there's not enough position to fill, but then the recruitment continued in the same pace, make the situation even more pressing. Most people think Bintara (NCO) recruitment is "nanggung" that is they rather enter Akmil or PK, making NCO branch a bit overlooked and not empowered, yet the Tamtama (Private) branch has always been in a shiet condition, the regular promotion system with lack of lucrative benefits made them unambitious to rank up to fill in NCO role, and if they were reach Bintara, they will be too old and unqualified for field tactical command, being as fat and old as the non-job officers.
> 
> I think we can in some way copy US recruitment system, albeit many people will disagree with the thinking that "kontrak" job is a no no compared to permanent lifelong job, i can only hope that TNI management can take care of this problem



If i was youth under 25 that get offered as a contract employee with death associated working hazard . Without some sort of pentions benefits afterword that would be a no no ... 
Throw some college financing scheme and specialized skillset during the contract then i will think some more .


----------



## Nike

Yon Raider in Aceh

















Yon Raider 700 Makassar

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Jatosint

Can't wait to see the footage of the scenario


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314880633965928449


----------



## Raduga

belum sempat merdeka udah pecah fraksi aja antar kelompok 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4232656506748041


----------



## nufix

Raduga said:


> belum sempat merdeka udah pecah fraksi aja antar kelompok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4232656506748041



TNI should exploit this tho. Endulge them to fight and exhaust their ressources while the government keeps the spotlight on their atrocities which will likely to happen. The international community would then press the government to establish stronger control measures and buttfuck those terrorists once and for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Leopard 2, credit due to Yonkav 1















Komodo new batch

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Nike

*Wamenhan RI Terima Kunjungan Kehormatan Dubes Belarus Bahas Kerjasama Industri Pertahanan*
Selasa, 29 September 2020

Jakarta



– Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia (Wamenhan RI) Sakti Wahyu Trenggono menerima kunjungan kehormatan Duta Besar (Dubes) Republik Belarus untuk Indonesia H.E. Valery Kolesnik, Selasa (29/9) di Rumah Dinas Wamenhan, Jalan Imam Bonjol, Jakarta Pusat. Kunjungan ini dimaksudkan untuk meningkatkan hubungan kerjasama kedua negara khususnya di bidang pertahanan.

Kepala Biro Hubungan Masyarakat Sekretariat Jenderal Kementerian Pertahanan (Karo Humas Setjen Kemhan) Brigjen TNI I. E. Djoko Purwanto, S.E.,M.M mengungkapkan, pertemuan Wamenhan RI dan Dubes Belarus diantaranya membicarakan peluang – peluang yang dapat dikerjasamakan kedua negara khususnya di bidang industri pertahanan.

“Kunjungan ini dalam rangka menindaklajuti kesepakatan kerjasama kedua negara di bidang industri pertahanan”, ungkap Karo Humas Setjen Kemhan.

Lebih lanjut Karo Humas Setjen Kemhan mengatakan, bahwa kesepakatan kerja sama di bidang industri pertahanan antara Indonesia dan Belarus telah diwujudkan melalui pendatanganan dokumen kerjasama Agreement between the Government of the Republic of Indonesia and Government of the Republic of Belarus on Defense Industry Cooperation.

Dokumen kerjasama yang ditandatangani di Jakarta pada tanggal 19 Maret 2013 tersebut juga telah diratifikasi dengan Undang Undang Nomor 5 Tahun 2019 tanggal 15 Maret 2019 tentang Pengesahan Persetujuan Antara Pemerintah Republik Indonesia dan Pemerintah Republik Belarus tentang Kerja Sama Industri Pertahanan.

Dejelaskan Karo Humas Setjen Kemhan, kerja sama tersebut meliputi kerja sama alih teknologi, pengembangan dan produksi bersama, pembekalan, pemeliharaan dan perbaikan serta peningkatan kerja sama dalam bidang ilmu dan teknologi pertahanan kedua negara. (Biro Humas Setjen Kemhan)



Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia


*Menhan Memeriksa Kesiapan Penyerahan Rantis Maung Produksi PT. Pindad*
Kamis, 8 Oktober 2020

Jakarta



– Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Prabowo Subianto, Kamis (8/10) memeriksa kesiapan kendaraan taktis 4×4 Maung buatan PT. Pindad yang akan diserahkan secara simbolis dari Kementerian Pertahanan kepada Mabes TNI. Kendaraan taktis Maung ini akan digunakan dalam operasi-operasi TNI di seluruh Indonesia. Rencananya penyerahan kendaraan taktis Maung ini akan diserahkan secara simbolis kepada Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto.

Sebelumnya, pada bulan Juli (12/7) di sirkuit Sentul Bogor, Menhan RI telah melakukan uji coba kendaraan taktis ini yang pada saat itu langsung diberi nama Maung oleh Menhan RI. Direktur Utama PT Pindad (Persero), Abraham Mose pada saat itu mempresentasikan kendaraan taktis Maung yang ditujukan untuk pasukan infantri.

Kelebihan



utama dari Maung adalah mampu menerjang medan-medan sulit dan beroperasi lepas ruas jalan aspal. Meskipun begitu, Maung tetap prima dioperasikan di ruas jalan aspal dan mampu bermanuver dengan baik. Maung memiliki kecepatan aman 120 km/jam, transmisi manual 6 speed dan mampu menjangkau jarak tempuh hingga 800 km. Maung dapat dilengkapi dengan braket senjata 7,62 mm, konsol SS2-V4, perangkat GPS navigasi dan tracker kendaraan serta perlengkapan lainnya.






Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia







www.kemhan.go.id





Mid July order being Made and tested, early October at least 40 samples ready to be delivered.


----------



## Nike

Army look like very fond of their Kaiser Jeep, very well maintained albeit much of them more older than the soldier itsel


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> *Menhan Memeriksa Kesiapan Penyerahan Rantis Maung Produksi PT. Pindad*
> Kamis, 8 Oktober 2020
> 
> Jakarta
> 
> 
> 
> – Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Prabowo Subianto, Kamis (8/10) memeriksa kesiapan kendaraan taktis 4×4 Maung buatan PT. Pindad yang akan diserahkan secara simbolis dari Kementerian Pertahanan kepada Mabes TNI. Kendaraan taktis Maung ini akan digunakan dalam operasi-operasi TNI di seluruh Indonesia. Rencananya penyerahan kendaraan taktis Maung ini akan diserahkan secara simbolis kepada Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto.
> 
> Sebelumnya, pada bulan Juli (12/7) di sirkuit Sentul Bogor, Menhan RI telah melakukan uji coba kendaraan taktis ini yang pada saat itu langsung diberi nama Maung oleh Menhan RI. Direktur Utama PT Pindad (Persero), Abraham Mose pada saat itu mempresentasikan kendaraan taktis Maung yang ditujukan untuk pasukan infantri.
> 
> Kelebihan
> 
> 
> 
> utama dari Maung adalah mampu menerjang medan-medan sulit dan beroperasi lepas ruas jalan aspal. Meskipun begitu, Maung tetap prima dioperasikan di ruas jalan aspal dan mampu bermanuver dengan baik. Maung memiliki kecepatan aman 120 km/jam, transmisi manual 6 speed dan mampu menjangkau jarak tempuh hingga 800 km. Maung dapat dilengkapi dengan braket senjata 7,62 mm, konsol SS2-V4, perangkat GPS navigasi dan tracker kendaraan serta perlengkapan lainnya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kemhan.go.id
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid July order being Made and tested, early October at least 40 samples ready to be delivered.


Compared to anoa and komodo, maung is the best options to be used in Papua, Its just like SUV but with protection against small arms, and doesn't consume much fuel compared to komodo.


----------



## Raduga

CIS 50 MG test by bakamla

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314900891317628929

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

@Nike @Ravager @Kansel






Who would win guys?

The most advanced MRAD/LRAD asset you have in your inventory?

Or

A flying lawnmower that explodes?






Again, the TNI should learn from the current Nagorno-Karabakh conflict. Not everyday in the 21st century can you see 2 peer adversaries go to war with each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> @Nike @Ravager @Kansel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would win guys?
> 
> The most advanced MRAD/LRAD asset you have in your inventory?
> 
> Or
> 
> One flying lawnmower that explodes?
> 
> View attachment 678353
> 
> 
> Again, the TNI should learn from the current Nagorno-Karabakh conflict. Not everyday in the 21st century can you see 2 peer adversaries go to war with each other.



The landmower is quite game changer and indeed can decrease the risk any SEAD mission for fighter units must face when trying to neutralize enemy AD units.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nametag

Raduga said:


> CIS 50 MG test by bakamla
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314900891317628929


Does anyone know about the performance/quality and user opinion of Pindad Madsen Saetter MG? I don't think not many used this gun, even the Danes don't used them cmiiw.


----------



## Ravager

Chestnut said:


> @Nike @Ravager @Kansel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would win guys?
> 
> The most advanced MRAD/LRAD asset you have in your inventory?
> 
> Or
> 
> One flying lawnmower that explodes?
> 
> View attachment 678353
> 
> 
> Again, the TNI should learn from the current Nagorno-Karabakh conflict. Not everyday in the 21st century can you see 2 peer adversaries go to war with each other.



In this age of internet when frontline casualties can no longer be covered by TV propagandas .... Lawnmower definitely take the cake ... 
There is so much to be learned there .... 👍


nametag said:


> Does anyone know about the performance/quality and user opinion of Pindad Madsen Saetter MG? I don't think not many used this gun, even the Danes don't used them cmiiw.



My late seroja's uncle only had 1 comment on that ....


SUCKs !!!


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> The landmower is quite game changer and indeed can decrease the risk any SEAD mission for fighter units must face when trying to neutralize enemy AD units.


Theoretically the S-300s can engage something as small and slow-moving as a Harpy loitering drone. It was just a matter of whether the cost-to-benefit of using one against something like that would be worth the launch. _(Which at this point, it's an obvious yes since Armenia just lost a TEL)_

This goes back to my point about how we shouldn't be buying things like the S-500 or Patriot just because of capability alone, but rather on how well can it integrate to existing systems and radars as well. Had Armenia deployed and networked their Artsakh based S-300's with their Tors, this could have probably been avoided. Buying a Patriot would work, but how much can we integrate with the existing Thales systems against say, the Aster 30 SAMP/T? And how does that compare with engagement capability and probability-of-kill?

IADS and CEC's are the future.


----------



## Nike




----------



## Jatosint

NEKONEKO said:


> Compared to anoa and komodo, maung is the best options to be used in Papua, Its just like SUV but with protection against small arms, and doesn't consume much fuel compared to komodo.



Maung is not bulletproof 









Apakah Maung Pindad Kebal Peluru?


PT Pindad akan aplikasi bodi anti-peluru ke Maung sesuai dengan pemesanan dan rencana varian di kedepannya.




otomotif.kompas.com


----------



## NEKONEKO

Jatosint said:


> Maung is not bulletproof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apakah Maung Pindad Kebal Peluru?
> 
> 
> PT Pindad akan aplikasi bodi anti-peluru ke Maung sesuai dengan pemesanan dan rencana varian di kedepannya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otomotif.kompas.com


Oh i see, they should make it bulletproof then.

_Pindad Maung versi militer bakal dilengkapi dengan kaca dan bodi anti peluru, serta dilengkapi kebutuhan atau perlengkapan militer, yakni dudukan persenjataan kaliber 7,62 mm, konsol SS2-V4, perangkat GPS navigasi, dan tracker kendaraan serta perlengkapan lainnya.

Satu hal yang pasti, spesifikasi Maung untuk sipil tidak dilengkapi persenjataan maupun kaca dan bodi anti peluru. Selain itu, semuanya sama.

Meski begitu, bagi konsumen sipil yang menginginkan Maung dengan kelengkapan proteksi anti peluru, tentunya bisa dilakukan dengan penyesuaian harga._









Pindad Maung, ''Humvee'' Rasa Lokal Bermesin Kijang Innova


Selain untuk kebutuhan militer, pindad Maung bakal diproduksi untuk masyarakat sipil dengan banderol setara Toyota Fortuner.




www.goodnewsfromindonesia.id


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Compared to anoa and komodo, maung is the best options to be used in Papua, Its just like SUV but with protection against small arms, and doesn't consume much fuel compared to komodo.



Komodo and Anoa fuel consumption is not much compared to utility trucks like recent model of Unimog, don't compared it to light truck or SUV model like Hilux.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

NEKONEKO said:


> Oh i see, they should make it bulletproof then.
> 
> _Pindad Maung versi militer bakal dilengkapi dengan kaca dan bodi anti peluru, serta dilengkapi kebutuhan atau perlengkapan militer, yakni dudukan persenjataan kaliber 7,62 mm, konsol SS2-V4, perangkat GPS navigasi, dan tracker kendaraan serta perlengkapan lainnya.
> 
> Satu hal yang pasti, spesifikasi Maung untuk sipil tidak dilengkapi persenjataan maupun kaca dan bodi anti peluru. Selain itu, semuanya sama.
> 
> Meski begitu, bagi konsumen sipil yang menginginkan Maung dengan kelengkapan proteksi anti peluru, tentunya bisa dilakukan dengan penyesuaian harga._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pindad Maung, ''Humvee'' Rasa Lokal Bermesin Kijang Innova
> 
> 
> Selain untuk kebutuhan militer, pindad Maung bakal diproduksi untuk masyarakat sipil dengan banderol setara Toyota Fortuner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.goodnewsfromindonesia.id


It's not worthed ..... We allready have komodo for the humvee class . Any lighter were just a cosmetic not protection .


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> It's not worthed ..... We allready have komodo for the humvee class . Any lighter were just a cosmetic not protection .



Komodo is more comparable to JLTV, well they are very our own version of Sherpa armored version, they are much heavier, taller and larger compared to Humvee, at least Twice if not thrice more heavier (depend on model, around 7,5 tonnes to 12 tonnes ). The vehicle in this class like Nexter Aravis, Acmat Bastion, ALTV /JLTV, Thales Hawkei, GAIA AMIR and the likes. 

For Humvee class, we don't have anything in the class for light utility vehicles.
Process of evac TGPF in Papua, credit to Puspen TNI

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Raduga

if we need even more badak powerhouse armored vehicle , the Tugasanda Turangga actually provide more horsepower and torque rather than the komodo .









400hp / 287kw / with torque over 1952nm at 1100rpm , that thing is comparable to the US Cougar MRAP .










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=760867021313010





the SAR version use mitsubishi triton as its platform , so it has less power than the military version used by paskhas which take Ford F550 as its platform .​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Chestnut said:


> Theoretically the S-300s can engage something as small and slow-moving as a Harpy loitering drone. It was just a matter of whether the cost-to-benefit of using one against something like that would be worth the launch. _(Which at this point, it's an obvious yes since Armenia just lost a TEL)_
> 
> This goes back to my point about how we shouldn't be buying things like the S-500 or Patriot just because of capability alone, but rather on how well can it integrate to existing systems and radars as well. Had Armenia deployed and networked their Artsakh based S-300's with their Tors, this could have probably been avoided. Buying a Patriot would work, but how much can we integrate with the existing Thales systems against say, the Aster 30 SAMP/T? And how does that compare with engagement capability and probability-of-kill?
> 
> IADS and CEC's are the future.



We also have to remember one thing. This UAV/drone is also projected to carry electronic warfare jammers, instead of an explosive warhead. 

Several days ago, the Italian Leonardo claimed to have successfully conducted a testing by placing their EW called BriteClouds, which contain electronic warfare jammers, inside the drones. The drones were able to launch a mock non-kinetic attack on radars acting as surrogates for an enemy integrated air defense network. 

Placing the jammers inside drones offers the ability to help space them out for optimal coverage across a wide area. 

The entire swarm provides immense additional flexibility by being able to rapidly shift its focus from one area to another to respond to new developments in the battlespace. 

Above all else, they allow BriteCloud to employ its bag of tricks over longer periods of time and even execute multiple electronic attacks instead of just one.

This EW drones will act as the first layer of attack. Even IADS and CEC might not be enough. The hunter will become the hunted.


----------



## Ravager

Raduga said:


> if we need even more badak powerhouse armored vehicle , the Tugasanda Turangga actually provide more horsepower and torque rather than the komodo .
> View attachment 678623
> 
> View attachment 678624
> 
> 
> 400hp / 287kw / with torque over 1952nm at 1100rpm , that thing is comparable to the US Cougar MRAP .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=760867021313010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the SAR version use mitsubhisi triton as its platform , so it has less power than the military version used by paskhas which take Ford F550 as its platform .​



Hmm .... I don't know if JLTV class one . But yes it was at the class of uparmored humve . While maung was more of ruggedized/militerized fortuner/innova series without skin at all . At least you change the engines making it armored was only change it turtlelized fortuner


I click the wrong quote ...it was meant for Nike


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> if we need even more badak powerhouse armored vehicle , the Tugasanda Turangga actually provide more horsepower and torque rather than the komodo .
> View attachment 678623
> 
> View attachment 678624
> 
> 
> 400hp / 287kw / with torque over 1952nm at 1100rpm , that thing is comparable to the US Cougar MRAP .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=760867021313010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the SAR version use mitsubishi triton as its platform , so it has less power than the military version used by paskhas which take Ford F550 as its platform .​


Is this thing bulletproof?
Wait why BNPB need armored vehicle?


----------



## Aghost132483

Raduga said:


> if we need even more badak powerhouse armored vehicle , the Tugasanda Turangga actually provide more horsepower and torque rather than the komodo .
> View attachment 678623
> 
> View attachment 678624
> 
> 
> 400hp / 287kw / with torque over 1952nm at 1100rpm , that thing is comparable to the US Cougar MRAP .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=760867021313010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the SAR version use mitsubishi triton as its platform , so it has less power than the military version used by paskhas which take Ford F550 as its platform .​


What the..... why the hell Local Search and Rescue unit need armored vehicle?


----------



## Chestnut

¿Por qué? said:


> We also have to remember one thing. This UAV/drone is also projected to carry electronic warfare jammers, instead of an explosive warhead.
> 
> Several days ago, the Italian Leonardo claimed to have successfully conducted a testing by placing their EW called BriteClouds, which contain electronic warfare jammers, inside the drones. The drones were able to launch a mock non-kinetic attack on radars acting as surrogates for an enemy integrated air defense network.
> 
> Placing the jammers inside drones offers the ability to help space them out for optimal coverage across a wide area.
> 
> The entire swarm provides immense additional flexibility by being able to rapidly shift its focus from one area to another to respond to new developments in the battlespace.
> 
> Above all else, they allow BriteCloud to employ its bag of tricks over longer periods of time and even execute multiple electronic attacks instead of just one.
> 
> This EW drones will act as the first layer of attack. Even IADS and CEC might not be enough. The hunter will become the hunted.
> 
> View attachment 678630


An IADS doesn't just include GBAD and GCI assets, but rather those 2 in conjunction with CAP aircraft, AWACS, EW aircraft/ground assets, A2AR Tankers, Satellites, Naval AAW, Naval EW, and a plethora of other factors.

Furthermore if you have a strong EW capability in the form of either ground-based EW or an EW aircraft such as a Growler or a Compass Call you would still theoretically be able to defeat drone swarms.

Not to mention with strong research into anti-drone weapons such as portable jammers and vehicle mounted lasers it's high time the TNI takes a look into these capabilities given how Armenia is being utterly smashed by it's drone equipped peer.


----------



## Raduga

Aghost132483 said:


> What the..... why the hell Local Search and Rescue unit need armored vehicle?


that i dont know why ..... but we aren't the first


----------



## Ravager

Chestnut said:


> An IADS doesn't just include GBAD and GCI assets, but rather those 2 in conjunction with CAP aircraft, AWACS, EW aircraft/ground assets, A2AR Tankers, Satellites, Naval AAW, Naval EW, and a plethora of other factors.
> 
> Furthermore if you have a strong EW capability in the form of either ground-based EW or an EW aircraft such as a Growler or a Compass Call you would still theoretically be able to defeat drone swarms.
> 
> Not to mention with strong research into anti-drone weapons such as portable jammers and vehicle mounted lasers it's high time the TNI takes a look into these capabilities given how Armenia is being utterly smashed by it's drone equipped peer.



Somehow some people are still refusing that we are very lacking in the EW warfare experiences and equipments . They think Drone warfare were simply a case of flooding the RF frequency and blinding the enemy radar ... 
In case some people doesn't notice ... The armenian do have a comprehensive AA networks missiles and AA gun with intensive radar Coverage . The Azeris ( in these cases were the israelis and Turks advisor goes a long mile to trains them in the art of drone warfare ) 
But i have to hand it to the turks .... They go head to head with the chinese/russia and later on the french in Libya . Butting some head with russia in syria ... all in EW warfare covert or no covert enggagement . And to think they only starting the industry from the late 80 ... That was an achievment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Aghost132483 said:


> What the..... why the hell Local Search and Rescue unit need armored vehicle?



More protection during forest fire I believe, both from the fire and falling tree


----------



## Nike

Still lot of illegal weapons at civillian janda


----------



## deadlast

__ https://www.facebook.com/bpanggabean1/posts/3757989667563221









Anoa with EOS R400 RWS


----------



## Logam42

NEKONEKO said:


> Is this thing bulletproof?
> Wait why BNPB need armored vehicle?





Aghost132483 said:


> What the..... why the hell Local Search and Rescue unit need armored vehicle?



Speculation:

Military Mindset: BNPB has always been headed by military trained people. The reason is due to how much disaster response has traditionally been done by the military. Their standards of personnel safety might subconsciously still be at military level and bleeds into their procurement decisions. Result is... overkill.
BNPB is secretly informal Komcad. I know that front-line BNPB personnel need to maintain high level of fitness as well. So maybe the military see it as an informal extension of TNI and want to make sure it is well equipped if the need ever arises.
'Buy Indo' Lobby: Maybe BNPB didn't want to look like ISIS wannabe's and rely on Toyotas, and Turangga was a good 'domestic' buy.
'I LIKE BIG JEEPS AND I CANNOT LIE', big shiny toy and the finance ministry was willing to throw them a bone



deadlast said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/bpanggabean1/posts/3757989667563221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anoa with EOS R400 RWS


Tulang Prabowo and Tulang Jokowi?

Can someone explain this?


----------



## HellFireIndo

Logam42 said:


> Speculation:
> 
> Military Mindset: BNPB has always been headed by military trained people. The reason is due to how much disaster response has traditionally been done by the military. Their standards of personnel safety might subconsciously still be at military level and bleeds into their procurement decisions. Result is... overkill.
> BNPB is secretly informal Komcad. I know that front-line BNPB personnel need to maintain high level of fitness as well. So maybe the military see it as an informal extension of TNI and want to make sure it is well equipped if the need ever arises.
> 'Buy Indo' Lobby: Maybe BNPB didn't want to look like ISIS wannabe's and rely on Toyotas, and Turangga was a good 'domestic' buy.
> 'I LIKE BIG JEEPS AND I CANNOT LIE', big shiny toy and the finance ministry was willing to throw them a bone
> 
> 
> Tulang Prabowo and Tulang Jokowi?
> 
> Can someone explain this?


Tulang means "Pak" in Batak language

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

HellFireIndo said:


> Tulang means "Pak" in Batak language


Without Bahasa Indonesia as lingua franca we won't understand each other.

Tak kirain singkatan dari "tinjauan ulang" :v


----------



## Kansel

HellFireIndo said:


> Tulang means "Pak" in Batak language


No its not "pak", its paman/om


----------



## Nike

deadlast said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/bpanggabean1/posts/3757989667563221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anoa with EOS R400 RWS








__





EOS - Electro Optic Systems | DEFENCE


EOS offers fully stabilized remotely operated weapon stations that can be integrated on various vehicle platforms - combat proven technology.




www.eos-aus.com





They can launch Javelin ATGM


----------



## Kansel

US lets Indonesia’s Prabowo off the hook
US lifts rights-related visa ban on Indonesia’s defense minister in a strategic mending of fences
By JOHN MCBETH
OCTOBER 12, 2020


Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto takes aim in a file photo. Image: Facebook
JAKARTA – The United States has after two decades finally issued a visa to Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto, a diplomatic move that aims to mend fences as Washington seeks to build a regional coalition of like-minded allies against China.

Currently the front-runner in the 2024 presidential race, Prabowo had in effect been blacklisted since taking command responsibility for the kidnapping and torture of pro-democracy activists in the dying days of the late president Suharto’s New Order regime.

The rehabilitation of the retired special forces general has been pushed by two key figures in US President Donald Trump’s administration, Secretary of State Mike Pompeo and Defense Secretary Mark Esper, in one of their last acts before the forthcoming US presidential election after which they may both be out of a job.

Esper, who has developed a warm relationship with Prabowo, had announced last July his intention to visit Indonesia, but that was recently replaced by an invitation for the minister to travel to Washington instead for scheduled bilateral talks this week on future defense cooperation.

Prabowo has prospered since President Joko Widodo surprisingly brought his presidential rival into the cabinet after last year’s bitterly fought campaign, which saw the Great Indonesia Movement Party (Gerindra) leader lose by 10% of the vote.



According to government sources, Widodo’s senior political adviser, Maritime Coordinating Minister Luhut Panjaitan, told Pompeo during a meeting after Prabowo’s appointment that Indonesia would never buy US military hardware as long as the visa ban remained in place.

But that clearly comes second to Washington’s efforts to get Indonesia and other key members of the Association of Southeast Asia Nations (ASEAN) to come on board in Washington’s growing struggle for power and influence with China in the South China Sea and beyond.


Members of Indonesia's special forces Kopassus march during celebrations for the 72nd anniversary of the Indonesia military, in Cilegon, Banten province, October 5, 2017. Photo: Reuters/Beawiharta
Members of Indonesia’s special forces Kopassus march during celebrations for the 72nd anniversary of the Indonesia military, in Cilegon, Banten province, October 5, 2017. Photo: Twitter
“There’s a lot of pressure on Indonesia to take sides,” says one regional affairs specialist, noting that Esper heads at least one part of the Trump administration that appears to be functioning normally. “The Americans have really been pushing it.”

Interestingly, as Prabowo headed for Washington, Panjaitan was meeting with Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi in Yunan for discussions on trade and investment, health, education and research and the development of a Covid-19 vaccine.

Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi last month called on the US and China not to trap Indonesia in their rivalry. A day later, Pompeo urged ASEAN governments to cut ties to firms involved with Beijing’s military buildup of islands and features it controls in the South China Sea.


Citing confidentiality issues, the US State Department has never disclosed whether Prabowo has been on an official blacklist. But it is understood the word was passed through back channels advising him not to apply for a visa to avoid embarrassment.

Then Suharto’s ambitious son-in-law, which allowed him to behave in a way that earned him a host of enemies among superior officers, Prabowo had long been under a cloud over alleged human-rights abuses in East Timor, when he served there in the early 1980s.

Most of the accusations centered specifically on the massacre of 55 people on Mount Bibileo, northwest of Viqueque, in September 1983, reportedly perpetrated by troops under Prabowo’s command during a sustained counterinsurgency campaign against Falintil guerrillas.

Over subsequent years, he rose swiftly through the ranks on a career path that many thought marked him as a future president. But all that fell apart with the 1997-98 financial crisis and the subsequent downfall of the New Order government.

A day after Suharto’s resignation on May 21, 1998, Prabowo barged into the office of interim president B J Habibie demanding the removal of his bitter rival, armed forces chief General Wiranto, and other changes in the military hierarchy he claimed were part of a deal he had reached with Suharto’s successor.


He has always denied claims his actions at the time amounted to a coup attempt. In fact, in later years he bristled at suggestions that his inability to secure a US visa put him on the same level as Major-General Manoon Roopkachorn, the leader of Thailand’s abortive 1981 and 1985 coups.



Indonesian President Joko Widodo (right) shakes hands with Gerindra Party chairman Prabowo Subianto after Widodo was sworn in for a second term as president, October 20, 2019. Photo: AFP/Achmad Ibrahim/Pool
Wiranto has always claimed he saved Indonesia’s democracy, but neither he nor Prabowo, then the head of the 25,000-man Army Strategic Command (Kostrad), had the support that would have been required to avoid a bloody standoff and a drift into civil war.

Accused of insubordination and the abduction and mistreatment of political activists, none of whom presented a threat to the Suharto government, Prabowo was subsequently dismissed from the army by a military honor council and went into several years of self-exile in Jordan.

Although he accepted responsibility for the actions of the so-called Team Rose, the special forces unit that carried out the abductions, Prabowo has always denied he exceeded his orders and says the kidnappings were intended to put a stop to a feared bombing campaign by radical elements in the protest movement.

The real motivation, however, is believed to have been an effort to head off demonstrations disrupting the March 1998 People’s Legislative Assembly (MPR) session, which rubber-stamped a futile, short-lived extension to Suharto’s 32-year rule.


Former student leader Pius Listrilunang, the first to be abducted and the last to be released, says no more than eight other activists were ever in Team Rose’s custody and that all were released during his eight-week confinement at a special forces base in South Jakarta.

He has been unable to explain, however, what happened to three of the activists who disappeared after initially gaining their freedom. They are among nine other prisoners still listed as missing after apparently being seized by Jakarta Regional Command operatives about the same time.

Listrilunang and Prabowo reconciled at a little-known meeting in Kuala Lumpur in 1999, where the general apologized for his mistreatment. The former detainee joined Gerindra when it was formed in 2008 and later served two terms in the House of Representatives between 2009 and 2019.

In 2000, the State Department provided no explanation for denying Prabowo a visa to attend his son’s graduation in Boston. But he blamed it on allegations, again unproven, that he instigated the riots that killed as many as 1,000 people in the days leading up to Suharto’s resignation, many of them in burned-out supermarkets.


Indonesian Pro-reform activists, some in masks resembling those worn by their kidnappers, gather at Jakarta's international airport 19 July with a wanted sign for General Prabowo Subianto, the former commander of the special forces and a son-in-law of ex-president Suharto. The activists were welcoming back kidnap victim Pius Lustrilanang from the Netherlands where he fled in fear of his life after exposing security forces involvement in the abduction of 23 activists, 14 of whom are still missing. Prabowo has said he will accept responsibility for the abductions. AFP PHOTO. Dadang Tri. . / AFP PHOTO / DADANG TRI
Indonesian activists at Jakarta’s international airport with a wanted sign for General Prabowo Subianto in a file photo. Image: AFP/Dadang Tri
Since his return to political life, Prabowo has in essence played by the rules, though some of his behavior and statements during one vice-presidential and two presidential campaigns have been seized on by his critics as evidence that he is a threat to democratic rule.

Certainly, his alignment with conservative Muslim groups in last year’s presidential election demonstrated once again the lengths he is prepared to go to for political expediency. His initial refusal to accept the result led to several days of riots on Jakarta streets.

By bringing Prabowo into his government, Widodo has cleared the way for him to become the frontrunner for the presidency in 2024, perhaps an additional reason senior US officials are now taking a more pragmatic view of his visa situation.

But at home, the president stirred controversy recently by approving the appointment of two former Team Rose members to senior Defense Ministry posts. The disbanded unit’s commander, Chairawan Nusyirwan, who was also court-martialed in 1998, is one of Prabowo’s special assistants.

*As defense minister, Prabowo has pointedly refused to consider procurement of a late-model version of the F-16 fighter, which makes up three of Indonesia’s frontline strike squadrons. The fighters are currently carrying out regular patrols over the Natuna islands, the scene of a spate of Chinese incursions.*



Then Indonesian presidential candidate Prabowo Subianto speaks on the defending Islam in Jakarta, December 2, 2018. Photo: NurPhoto via AFP/Anton Raharjo
But with Widodo worried about drawing US sanctions, the minister has also deferred the planned purchase of new Russia-made Sukhoi-35 jets to add to the 15 Su-27/30s in the air force’s inventory, which Indonesia was forced to turn to during a 15-year US arms embargo imposed in response to rights abuses in East Timor.

Officials say Prabowo’s interest now is in buying Boeing’s twin-rotor CH-47 Chinooks. Given their value in natural disasters, the heavy-lift helicopters would make a lot more sense than Indonesia’s most recent purchase of eight AH-64 Apache gunships, a $700 million deal that only seemed designed to keep up with the neighbors.

Although he comes from strictly an army background, the Western-educated Prabowo is more of a strategic thinker than many of his predecessors, seeing upgraded equipment for the navy and air force as far more important to meeting Indonesia’s future defense needs.









US lets Indonesia’s Prabowo off the hook


JAKARTA – The United States has after two decades finally issued a visa to Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto, a diplomatic move that aims to mend fences as Washington seeks to build a re…




asiatimes.com





Rejecting viper for F35, he really wants to catch up against our neighbors.

As for Osprey, no need to worry about it anymore just wait for the LoA


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> Rejecting viper for F35, he really wants to catch up against our neighbors.


Without thinking of the issues surrounding a capability leap without the necessary experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> US lets Indonesia’s Prabowo off the hook
> US lifts rights-related visa ban on Indonesia’s defense minister in a strategic mending of fences
> By JOHN MCBETH
> OCTOBER 12, 2020
> 
> 
> Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto takes aim in a file photo. Image: Facebook
> JAKARTA – The United States has after two decades finally issued a visa to Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto, a diplomatic move that aims to mend fences as Washington seeks to build a regional coalition of like-minded allies against China.
> 
> Currently the front-runner in the 2024 presidential race, Prabowo had in effect been blacklisted since taking command responsibility for the kidnapping and torture of pro-democracy activists in the dying days of the late president Suharto’s New Order regime.
> 
> The rehabilitation of the retired special forces general has been pushed by two key figures in US President Donald Trump’s administration, Secretary of State Mike Pompeo and Defense Secretary Mark Esper, in one of their last acts before the forthcoming US presidential election after which they may both be out of a job.
> 
> Esper, who has developed a warm relationship with Prabowo, had announced last July his intention to visit Indonesia, but that was recently replaced by an invitation for the minister to travel to Washington instead for scheduled bilateral talks this week on future defense cooperation.
> 
> Prabowo has prospered since President Joko Widodo surprisingly brought his presidential rival into the cabinet after last year’s bitterly fought campaign, which saw the Great Indonesia Movement Party (Gerindra) leader lose by 10% of the vote.
> 
> 
> 
> According to government sources, Widodo’s senior political adviser, Maritime Coordinating Minister Luhut Panjaitan, told Pompeo during a meeting after Prabowo’s appointment that Indonesia would never buy US military hardware as long as the visa ban remained in place.
> 
> But that clearly comes second to Washington’s efforts to get Indonesia and other key members of the Association of Southeast Asia Nations (ASEAN) to come on board in Washington’s growing struggle for power and influence with China in the South China Sea and beyond.
> 
> 
> Members of Indonesia's special forces Kopassus march during celebrations for the 72nd anniversary of the Indonesia military, in Cilegon, Banten province, October 5, 2017. Photo: Reuters/Beawiharta
> Members of Indonesia’s special forces Kopassus march during celebrations for the 72nd anniversary of the Indonesia military, in Cilegon, Banten province, October 5, 2017. Photo: Twitter
> “There’s a lot of pressure on Indonesia to take sides,” says one regional affairs specialist, noting that Esper heads at least one part of the Trump administration that appears to be functioning normally. “The Americans have really been pushing it.”
> 
> Interestingly, as Prabowo headed for Washington, Panjaitan was meeting with Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi in Yunan for discussions on trade and investment, health, education and research and the development of a Covid-19 vaccine.
> 
> Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi last month called on the US and China not to trap Indonesia in their rivalry. A day later, Pompeo urged ASEAN governments to cut ties to firms involved with Beijing’s military buildup of islands and features it controls in the South China Sea.
> 
> 
> Citing confidentiality issues, the US State Department has never disclosed whether Prabowo has been on an official blacklist. But it is understood the word was passed through back channels advising him not to apply for a visa to avoid embarrassment.
> 
> Then Suharto’s ambitious son-in-law, which allowed him to behave in a way that earned him a host of enemies among superior officers, Prabowo had long been under a cloud over alleged human-rights abuses in East Timor, when he served there in the early 1980s.
> 
> Most of the accusations centered specifically on the massacre of 55 people on Mount Bibileo, northwest of Viqueque, in September 1983, reportedly perpetrated by troops under Prabowo’s command during a sustained counterinsurgency campaign against Falintil guerrillas.
> 
> Over subsequent years, he rose swiftly through the ranks on a career path that many thought marked him as a future president. But all that fell apart with the 1997-98 financial crisis and the subsequent downfall of the New Order government.
> 
> A day after Suharto’s resignation on May 21, 1998, Prabowo barged into the office of interim president B J Habibie demanding the removal of his bitter rival, armed forces chief General Wiranto, and other changes in the military hierarchy he claimed were part of a deal he had reached with Suharto’s successor.
> 
> 
> He has always denied claims his actions at the time amounted to a coup attempt. In fact, in later years he bristled at suggestions that his inability to secure a US visa put him on the same level as Major-General Manoon Roopkachorn, the leader of Thailand’s abortive 1981 and 1985 coups.
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian President Joko Widodo (right) shakes hands with Gerindra Party chairman Prabowo Subianto after Widodo was sworn in for a second term as president, October 20, 2019. Photo: AFP/Achmad Ibrahim/Pool
> Wiranto has always claimed he saved Indonesia’s democracy, but neither he nor Prabowo, then the head of the 25,000-man Army Strategic Command (Kostrad), had the support that would have been required to avoid a bloody standoff and a drift into civil war.
> 
> Accused of insubordination and the abduction and mistreatment of political activists, none of whom presented a threat to the Suharto government, Prabowo was subsequently dismissed from the army by a military honor council and went into several years of self-exile in Jordan.
> 
> Although he accepted responsibility for the actions of the so-called Team Rose, the special forces unit that carried out the abductions, Prabowo has always denied he exceeded his orders and says the kidnappings were intended to put a stop to a feared bombing campaign by radical elements in the protest movement.
> 
> The real motivation, however, is believed to have been an effort to head off demonstrations disrupting the March 1998 People’s Legislative Assembly (MPR) session, which rubber-stamped a futile, short-lived extension to Suharto’s 32-year rule.
> 
> 
> Former student leader Pius Listrilunang, the first to be abducted and the last to be released, says no more than eight other activists were ever in Team Rose’s custody and that all were released during his eight-week confinement at a special forces base in South Jakarta.
> 
> He has been unable to explain, however, what happened to three of the activists who disappeared after initially gaining their freedom. They are among nine other prisoners still listed as missing after apparently being seized by Jakarta Regional Command operatives about the same time.
> 
> Listrilunang and Prabowo reconciled at a little-known meeting in Kuala Lumpur in 1999, where the general apologized for his mistreatment. The former detainee joined Gerindra when it was formed in 2008 and later served two terms in the House of Representatives between 2009 and 2019.
> 
> In 2000, the State Department provided no explanation for denying Prabowo a visa to attend his son’s graduation in Boston. But he blamed it on allegations, again unproven, that he instigated the riots that killed as many as 1,000 people in the days leading up to Suharto’s resignation, many of them in burned-out supermarkets.
> 
> 
> Indonesian Pro-reform activists, some in masks resembling those worn by their kidnappers, gather at Jakarta's international airport 19 July with a wanted sign for General Prabowo Subianto, the former commander of the special forces and a son-in-law of ex-president Suharto. The activists were welcoming back kidnap victim Pius Lustrilanang from the Netherlands where he fled in fear of his life after exposing security forces involvement in the abduction of 23 activists, 14 of whom are still missing. Prabowo has said he will accept responsibility for the abductions. AFP PHOTO. Dadang Tri. . / AFP PHOTO / DADANG TRI
> Indonesian activists at Jakarta’s international airport with a wanted sign for General Prabowo Subianto in a file photo. Image: AFP/Dadang Tri
> Since his return to political life, Prabowo has in essence played by the rules, though some of his behavior and statements during one vice-presidential and two presidential campaigns have been seized on by his critics as evidence that he is a threat to democratic rule.
> 
> Certainly, his alignment with conservative Muslim groups in last year’s presidential election demonstrated once again the lengths he is prepared to go to for political expediency. His initial refusal to accept the result led to several days of riots on Jakarta streets.
> 
> By bringing Prabowo into his government, Widodo has cleared the way for him to become the frontrunner for the presidency in 2024, perhaps an additional reason senior US officials are now taking a more pragmatic view of his visa situation.
> 
> But at home, the president stirred controversy recently by approving the appointment of two former Team Rose members to senior Defense Ministry posts. The disbanded unit’s commander, Chairawan Nusyirwan, who was also court-martialed in 1998, is one of Prabowo’s special assistants.
> 
> *As defense minister, Prabowo has pointedly refused to consider procurement of a late-model version of the F-16 fighter, which makes up three of Indonesia’s frontline strike squadrons. The fighters are currently carrying out regular patrols over the Natuna islands, the scene of a spate of Chinese incursions.*
> 
> 
> 
> Then Indonesian presidential candidate Prabowo Subianto speaks on the defending Islam in Jakarta, December 2, 2018. Photo: NurPhoto via AFP/Anton Raharjo
> But with Widodo worried about drawing US sanctions, the minister has also deferred the planned purchase of new Russia-made Sukhoi-35 jets to add to the 15 Su-27/30s in the air force’s inventory, which Indonesia was forced to turn to during a 15-year US arms embargo imposed in response to rights abuses in East Timor.
> 
> Officials say Prabowo’s interest now is in buying Boeing’s twin-rotor CH-47 Chinooks. Given their value in natural disasters, the heavy-lift helicopters would make a lot more sense than Indonesia’s most recent purchase of eight AH-64 Apache gunships, a $700 million deal that only seemed designed to keep up with the neighbors.
> 
> Although he comes from strictly an army background, the Western-educated Prabowo is more of a strategic thinker than many of his predecessors, seeing upgraded equipment for the navy and air force as far more important to meeting Indonesia’s future defense needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US lets Indonesia’s Prabowo off the hook
> 
> 
> JAKARTA – The United States has after two decades finally issued a visa to Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto, a diplomatic move that aims to mend fences as Washington seeks to build a re…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asiatimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rejecting viper for F35, he really wants to catch up against our neighbors.
> 
> As for Osprey, no need to worry about it anymore just wait for the LoA


How many we will get? 
If they're not even a skadron, then it isn't a good deal.


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Kansel said:


> Officials say Prabowo’s interest now is in buying Boeing’s twin-rotor CH-47 Chinooks. Given their value in natural disasters, the heavy-lift helicopters would make a lot more sense than Indonesia’s most recent purchase of eight AH-64 Apache gunships, a $700 million deal that only seemed designed to keep up with the neighbors.
> 
> As for Osprey, no need to worry about it anymore just wait for the LoA



Prabowo wants Chinooks? So we want to buy both Chinooks and Osprey?


----------



## Ravager

In time like


¿Por qué? said:


> Prabowo wants Chinooks? So we want to buy both Chinooks and Osprey?


Spec ops and heavy logistic ...
But , i get what your meaning is .. adding more support while we are still scrapping by with patrol unit


----------



## Kansel

Ravager said:


> In time like
> Spec ops and heavy logistic ...
> But , i get what your meaning is .. adding more support while we are still scrapping by with patrol unit


Unconfirmed for the chooks



umigami said:


> How many we will get?
> If they're not even a skadron, then it isn't a good deal.


4-8, but army looking forward to increase the number into 16


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Unconfirmed for the chooks
> 
> 
> 4-8, but army looking forward to increase the number into 16


Without Viper in the mix? 
At all?? 
😟


----------



## Ravager

Kansel said:


> Unconfirmed for the chooks
> 
> 
> 4-8, but army looking forward to increase the number into 16



Wish list bro ... Wish list ... 
just like mang ujang used to say to me .... 
Kenyataan jarang nongkrong bareng keinginan .

We are all believer of " seeing is believing " creed after all ...


----------



## umigami

Are there any technology or tools "we" could give them to find the shooters location and fight back in this kind of situation?


----------



## nufix

umigami said:


> Are there any technology or tools "we" could give them to find the shooters location and fight back in this kind of situation?



You know, seeing how TNI equips its forces when it comes to dealing with OPM, I just dont expect anything fancy.


----------



## Ravager

umigami said:


> Are there any technology or tools "we" could give them to find the shooters location and fight back in this kind of situation?



Wani piro ?? 









Gunfire locator - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Raduga

Ravager said:


> Wani piro ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunfire locator - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


the SSE(surya sentra ekajaya) P2KM and P6 ATAV offer such solution(gunfire locator) integrated with their armored vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> How many we will get?
> If they're not even a skadron, then it isn't a good deal.


Is the reason he is adamant about getting F-35's is because of wanting to achieve technological parity with others in the region? Or is it because he is trying to secure publicity for yet another presidential run in 2024?

Because if it's the former, there a lot of other things that needs to be done than just buying a 5th gen fighter. And if it's the latter, he will probably lose support when combat aircraft readiness drops below 50% as a result of budget shortage and lack of technical expertise.

If he wants to secure both, then it's better to just buy more Vipers with larger weapon packages or just go into the SHornet or the EX Mudhens...


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> Is the reason he is adamant about getting F-35's is because of wanting to achieve technological parity with others in the region? Or is it because he is trying to secure publicity for yet another presidential run in 2024?
> 
> Because if it's the former, there a lot of other things that needs to be done than just buying a 5th gen fighter. And if it's the latter, he will probably lose support when *combat aircraft readiness drops below 50% as a result of budget shortage and lack of technical expertise.*
> 
> If he wants to secure both, then it's better to just buy more Vipers with larger weapon packages or just go into the *SHornet or the EX Mudhens*...


Bold 1: I wonder which fighter gonna be at the front line of chopping block? 🤔

Bold 2: Not politically attractive.
Simple "orang awam"
F18 sh or f15ex : apaan tuh? Pesawat mesin dua gitu sukhoi juga bisa!
F35 : WoW PesAwAT ShiLuMmaAn!!!


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> Without Viper in the mix?
> At all??
> 😟


Why would army want to buy viper?


Ravager said:


> Wish list bro ... Wish list ...
> just like mang ujang used to say to me ....
> Kenyataan jarang nongkrong bareng keinginan .
> 
> We are all believer of " seeing is believing " creed after all ...


16 units? Who knows? I wouldn't say its far from reality to be achieved tho


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Why would army want to buy viper?
> 
> 16 units? Who knows? I wouldn't say its far from reality to be achieved tho



Looks like we misunderstood each other. I'm asking about F35.


umigami said:


> How many we will get?
> If they're not even a skadron, then it isn't a good deal.


----------



## Jatosint

Kansel said:


> US lets Indonesia’s Prabowo off the hook
> US lifts rights-related visa ban on Indonesia’s defense minister in a strategic mending of fences
> By JOHN MCBETH
> OCTOBER 12, 2020
> 
> 
> Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto takes aim in a file photo. Image: Facebook
> JAKARTA – The United States has after two decades finally issued a visa to Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto, a diplomatic move that aims to mend fences as Washington seeks to build a regional coalition of like-minded allies against China.
> 
> Currently the front-runner in the 2024 presidential race, Prabowo had in effect been blacklisted since taking command responsibility for the kidnapping and torture of pro-democracy activists in the dying days of the late president Suharto’s New Order regime.
> 
> The rehabilitation of the retired special forces general has been pushed by two key figures in US President Donald Trump’s administration, Secretary of State Mike Pompeo and Defense Secretary Mark Esper, in one of their last acts before the forthcoming US presidential election after which they may both be out of a job.
> 
> Esper, who has developed a warm relationship with Prabowo, had announced last July his intention to visit Indonesia, but that was recently replaced by an invitation for the minister to travel to Washington instead for scheduled bilateral talks this week on future defense cooperation.
> 
> Prabowo has prospered since President Joko Widodo surprisingly brought his presidential rival into the cabinet after last year’s bitterly fought campaign, which saw the Great Indonesia Movement Party (Gerindra) leader lose by 10% of the vote.
> 
> 
> 
> According to government sources, Widodo’s senior political adviser, Maritime Coordinating Minister Luhut Panjaitan, told Pompeo during a meeting after Prabowo’s appointment that Indonesia would never buy US military hardware as long as the visa ban remained in place.
> 
> But that clearly comes second to Washington’s efforts to get Indonesia and other key members of the Association of Southeast Asia Nations (ASEAN) to come on board in Washington’s growing struggle for power and influence with China in the South China Sea and beyond.
> 
> 
> Members of Indonesia's special forces Kopassus march during celebrations for the 72nd anniversary of the Indonesia military, in Cilegon, Banten province, October 5, 2017. Photo: Reuters/Beawiharta
> Members of Indonesia’s special forces Kopassus march during celebrations for the 72nd anniversary of the Indonesia military, in Cilegon, Banten province, October 5, 2017. Photo: Twitter
> “There’s a lot of pressure on Indonesia to take sides,” says one regional affairs specialist, noting that Esper heads at least one part of the Trump administration that appears to be functioning normally. “The Americans have really been pushing it.”
> 
> Interestingly, as Prabowo headed for Washington, Panjaitan was meeting with Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi in Yunan for discussions on trade and investment, health, education and research and the development of a Covid-19 vaccine.
> 
> Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi last month called on the US and China not to trap Indonesia in their rivalry. A day later, Pompeo urged ASEAN governments to cut ties to firms involved with Beijing’s military buildup of islands and features it controls in the South China Sea.
> 
> 
> Citing confidentiality issues, the US State Department has never disclosed whether Prabowo has been on an official blacklist. But it is understood the word was passed through back channels advising him not to apply for a visa to avoid embarrassment.
> 
> Then Suharto’s ambitious son-in-law, which allowed him to behave in a way that earned him a host of enemies among superior officers, Prabowo had long been under a cloud over alleged human-rights abuses in East Timor, when he served there in the early 1980s.
> 
> Most of the accusations centered specifically on the massacre of 55 people on Mount Bibileo, northwest of Viqueque, in September 1983, reportedly perpetrated by troops under Prabowo’s command during a sustained counterinsurgency campaign against Falintil guerrillas.
> 
> Over subsequent years, he rose swiftly through the ranks on a career path that many thought marked him as a future president. But all that fell apart with the 1997-98 financial crisis and the subsequent downfall of the New Order government.
> 
> A day after Suharto’s resignation on May 21, 1998, Prabowo barged into the office of interim president B J Habibie demanding the removal of his bitter rival, armed forces chief General Wiranto, and other changes in the military hierarchy he claimed were part of a deal he had reached with Suharto’s successor.
> 
> 
> He has always denied claims his actions at the time amounted to a coup attempt. In fact, in later years he bristled at suggestions that his inability to secure a US visa put him on the same level as Major-General Manoon Roopkachorn, the leader of Thailand’s abortive 1981 and 1985 coups.
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian President Joko Widodo (right) shakes hands with Gerindra Party chairman Prabowo Subianto after Widodo was sworn in for a second term as president, October 20, 2019. Photo: AFP/Achmad Ibrahim/Pool
> Wiranto has always claimed he saved Indonesia’s democracy, but neither he nor Prabowo, then the head of the 25,000-man Army Strategic Command (Kostrad), had the support that would have been required to avoid a bloody standoff and a drift into civil war.
> 
> Accused of insubordination and the abduction and mistreatment of political activists, none of whom presented a threat to the Suharto government, Prabowo was subsequently dismissed from the army by a military honor council and went into several years of self-exile in Jordan.
> 
> Although he accepted responsibility for the actions of the so-called Team Rose, the special forces unit that carried out the abductions, Prabowo has always denied he exceeded his orders and says the kidnappings were intended to put a stop to a feared bombing campaign by radical elements in the protest movement.
> 
> The real motivation, however, is believed to have been an effort to head off demonstrations disrupting the March 1998 People’s Legislative Assembly (MPR) session, which rubber-stamped a futile, short-lived extension to Suharto’s 32-year rule.
> 
> 
> Former student leader Pius Listrilunang, the first to be abducted and the last to be released, says no more than eight other activists were ever in Team Rose’s custody and that all were released during his eight-week confinement at a special forces base in South Jakarta.
> 
> He has been unable to explain, however, what happened to three of the activists who disappeared after initially gaining their freedom. They are among nine other prisoners still listed as missing after apparently being seized by Jakarta Regional Command operatives about the same time.
> 
> Listrilunang and Prabowo reconciled at a little-known meeting in Kuala Lumpur in 1999, where the general apologized for his mistreatment. The former detainee joined Gerindra when it was formed in 2008 and later served two terms in the House of Representatives between 2009 and 2019.
> 
> In 2000, the State Department provided no explanation for denying Prabowo a visa to attend his son’s graduation in Boston. But he blamed it on allegations, again unproven, that he instigated the riots that killed as many as 1,000 people in the days leading up to Suharto’s resignation, many of them in burned-out supermarkets.
> 
> 
> Indonesian Pro-reform activists, some in masks resembling those worn by their kidnappers, gather at Jakarta's international airport 19 July with a wanted sign for General Prabowo Subianto, the former commander of the special forces and a son-in-law of ex-president Suharto. The activists were welcoming back kidnap victim Pius Lustrilanang from the Netherlands where he fled in fear of his life after exposing security forces involvement in the abduction of 23 activists, 14 of whom are still missing. Prabowo has said he will accept responsibility for the abductions. AFP PHOTO. Dadang Tri. . / AFP PHOTO / DADANG TRI
> Indonesian activists at Jakarta’s international airport with a wanted sign for General Prabowo Subianto in a file photo. Image: AFP/Dadang Tri
> Since his return to political life, Prabowo has in essence played by the rules, though some of his behavior and statements during one vice-presidential and two presidential campaigns have been seized on by his critics as evidence that he is a threat to democratic rule.
> 
> Certainly, his alignment with conservative Muslim groups in last year’s presidential election demonstrated once again the lengths he is prepared to go to for political expediency. His initial refusal to accept the result led to several days of riots on Jakarta streets.
> 
> By bringing Prabowo into his government, Widodo has cleared the way for him to become the frontrunner for the presidency in 2024, perhaps an additional reason senior US officials are now taking a more pragmatic view of his visa situation.
> 
> But at home, the president stirred controversy recently by approving the appointment of two former Team Rose members to senior Defense Ministry posts. The disbanded unit’s commander, Chairawan Nusyirwan, who was also court-martialed in 1998, is one of Prabowo’s special assistants.
> 
> *As defense minister, Prabowo has pointedly refused to consider procurement of a late-model version of the F-16 fighter, which makes up three of Indonesia’s frontline strike squadrons. The fighters are currently carrying out regular patrols over the Natuna islands, the scene of a spate of Chinese incursions.*
> 
> 
> 
> Then Indonesian presidential candidate Prabowo Subianto speaks on the defending Islam in Jakarta, December 2, 2018. Photo: NurPhoto via AFP/Anton Raharjo
> But with Widodo worried about drawing US sanctions, the minister has also deferred the planned purchase of new Russia-made Sukhoi-35 jets to add to the 15 Su-27/30s in the air force’s inventory, which Indonesia was forced to turn to during a 15-year US arms embargo imposed in response to rights abuses in East Timor.
> 
> Officials say Prabowo’s interest now is in buying Boeing’s twin-rotor CH-47 Chinooks. Given their value in natural disasters, the heavy-lift helicopters would make a lot more sense than Indonesia’s most recent purchase of eight AH-64 Apache gunships, a $700 million deal that only seemed designed to keep up with the neighbors.
> 
> Although he comes from strictly an army background, the Western-educated Prabowo is more of a strategic thinker than many of his predecessors, seeing upgraded equipment for the navy and air force as far more important to meeting Indonesia’s future defense needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US lets Indonesia’s Prabowo off the hook
> 
> 
> JAKARTA – The United States has after two decades finally issued a visa to Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto, a diplomatic move that aims to mend fences as Washington seeks to build a re…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asiatimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rejecting viper for F35, he really wants to catch up against our neighbors.
> 
> As for Osprey, no need to worry about it anymore just wait for the LoA



Comparing Chinooks vs Apache, heavy transport vs attack helicopter, based on their value on disaster relief? I don't think it's a logical comparison since, regardless of its versatility, TNI is still a military entity ----> combat/war oriented ---> need to have combat capability which in this case an air-to-ground/CAS capability provided by the Apaches

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Latihan Menembak Senjata Berat Yonarhanud 16 Kostrad*

13 Oktober 2020




Penembakan misil Starstreak di dermaga Polejiwa, Sulsel (photos : Yonarhanud 6)

Jakarta. Panglima Divisi Infanteri (Pangdivif) 3 Kostrad Mayjen TNI Wanti W.F Mamahit, M.Si, meninjau latihan menembak senjata berat Batalyon Arhanud 16/Sbc di Dermaga Polejiwa, Desa Tallumpanua, Kec. Tanete Rilau, Kab. Barru. Kamis (8/10/2020)

Selain meninjau dan melihat langsung latihan menembak senjata berat jenis senjata MMS dan LML, yang dilakukan oleh Prajurit Batalyon Arhanud 16/SBC di bawah Pimpinan Komandan Batalyon Arhanud (Danyon Arhanud) 16 Kostrad Mayor Arh Drian Priyambodo, S.E. Pangdivif 3 Kostrad juga melihat jenis amunisi yang digelar dan akan ditembakkan.

Pada kesempatan tersebut, Pangdivif 3 Kostrad menyaksikan langsung penembakan senjata berat yang di luncurkan pertama di Sulawesi selatan tersebut dengan didampingi Asintel Kasdivif 3 Kostrad, Asops Kasdivif 3 Kostrad, Dandim 1405/Mallusetasi, Kapolres Barru, Kepala Dinas Perhubungan Kab. Barru, Kepala Dinas Perikanan dan Kelautan Kab. Barru, Danramil 1405-07/Tanete Rilau, Kapolsek Tanete Rilau, Kepala Desa Tellumpanua.





Disela-sela menyaksikan latihan Pangdivif 3 Kostrad menyampaikan untuk merhatikan faktor keamanan dan waspadai lokasi sekitarnya pada saat menembak dan yakinkan tidak ada masyarakat yang beraktivitas di wilayah lautan jangkauan penembakan dan darat radius 5 km.

“Terapkan disiplin menembak yang baik agar dalam pelaksanaannya dapat berjalan dengan aman dan lancar,” ujar Pangdivif 3 Kostrad.

Masyarakat antusias dan senang dengan kedatangan personil Yonarhanud 16 Kostrad penasaran dan sangat takjub karena ada Alutsista canggih ditampilkan di Dermaga Polejiwa.

(Kostrad)

Another starstreak system, right now Yonarhanud 16/SBC located in Maros South Sulawesi already received the system


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> Looks like we misunderstood each other. I'm asking about F35.


Dunno, there's no fixed number till the contract is implemented


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Dunno, there's no fixed number till the contract is implemented


Well, let's hope they are sane enough to include Viper (or at least Falcon) for quantity aspect.


----------



## Kansel

This news is better than the one i posted before

Prabowo's US mission
Editorial Board
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta

Jakarta / Tue, October 13, 2020 / 08:11 am


Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto waves toward journalists as President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo (unseen) unveils his new Cabinet on the steps of Merdeka Palace in Jakarta on Oct. 23, 2019.(JP/Seto Wardhana)


After having long been banned from entering the United States for alleged human rights violations, Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto is finally heading to the country for a working visit on Oct. 1519, upon invitation from his US counterpart Mark Esper. The request implies that Washington is willing to put aside all past problems to forge closer cooperation with Indonesia, amid Washington’s bid to maintain a foothold in Asia and the Pacific vis-à-vis a rising China. The invitation is designed to further discussions on bilateral defense cooperation.

In addition to various aspects of cooperation, it is widely speculated the visit will seal a deal on American-made major weapon systems (alutsista) to modernize the Indonesian Military (TNI), which is in the third strategic plan (Renstra) of the so-called Minimum Essential Force.

The first Renstra covered the 2009-20014 period. By the end of the second Renstra in 2019, the achievement was only 63.19 percent, compared with the targeted 75.54 percent. So, the government is forced to achieve a further 36.81 percent to reach completion by 2024.

There are several reasons for the shortfall, such as the absence of major alutsista procurements in the second Renstra, or difficulties in acquiring certain weapons systems, such as Russian-made Sukhoi Su-35 heavy jet fighters.

The US is using the Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA) to persuade Indonesia to abandon the Sukhoi contract and to instead buy American warplanes, in line with President Donald Trump’s slogans of “Buy American” and “Make America Great Again”. The Air Force has already revealed a plan to buy two squadrons of F-16 Vipers.

While some parties at home have expressed the hope that Indonesia will buy the F-35 Lightning II stealth jet fighters, it is still an impossibility because Jakarta has not forged an alliance with Washington.

Meanwhile, the Army has shown its interest in the MV22 Osprey tiltrotor hybrid aircraft, although no official request has been made. The Army already operates US-made AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopters.

Whatever armaments deal Prabowo may sign during his visit, it must involve local defense companies as stipulated in the Defense Industry Law, such as transfers-of-technology or offset schemes.

It will be a tough sell for Prabowo to get a deal benefiting Indonesian defense companies because Washington seldom provides such opportunities to countries outside its network of allies. Nevertheless, the US may want Indonesia to shift to Washington a bit when facing China, whose “nine-dash line” claim overlaps with Indonesia’s exclusive economic zone (EEZ) in the North Natuna Sea, on the southern fringe of the South China Sea.

While Indonesia is not a claimant in the South China Sea disputes, and has no territorial disputes with China, there were repeated skirmishes on the EEZ between them.

Perhaps the Navy and the Maritime Security Agency (Bakamla) can become the recipients of Washington’s arms transfers, despite Bakamla not being under Prabowo’s purview. Shifting to Washington, however, may prove a headache for Indonesian policymakers who have a large bet on Beijing’s success in its economic development.

As former vice president Mohammad Hatta once said, Indonesia will have to carefully row between two reefs.






Prabowo's US mission - The Jakarta Post







www.thejakartapost.com





As long as we can guarantee US that we won't ally against China i guess F35 is a pass from them


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Well, let's hope they are sane enough to include Viper (or at least Falcon) for quantity aspect.



They prefer second hand F16 compared to the new ones


----------



## Fl0gger

Ya rumor nya f.16 gurun upgrade setara viper dan f.35 lalu osprey. titipan nya apache, chinok, dan blackhawk ndak ada shornet atau super eagels poseidon masih harus ketemu kawasaki p1 yg repot paketan airbus simalakama dan jgn lupa kredit dr prancis. well it's just rumor's and for the chinese...it mr.prime minister busines


----------



## Raduga

how many surplus C/D gurun variants are readily available in US stock though ?


----------



## Indos

No more Apache please, it is drone era already. Better we focus with our own black eagle MALE UCAV development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Indos said:


> No more Apache please, it is drone era already. Better we focus with our own black eagle MALE UCAV development.


No


----------



## Raduga

Indos said:


> No more Apache please, it is drone era already. Better we focus with our own black eagle MALE UCAV development.


that's totally 2 different thing......


----------



## Ravager

If really talk about a real bargain deal then i could also ask for 2 full squad of upgradable gurun to viper equivalent and 1 squad of F 35 plus 2 squad of chinook + 6 V 22 ...

Wether that were a wet dream or not it's just my whimsical wishes !! But , we live in the realistic world so just cross our finger and wait shall we ..

Just like mang ujang used to say to me ... 

Kenyataan jarang nongkrong bareng dengan keinginan .


☕☕


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> No more Apache please, it is drone era already. Better we focus with our own black eagle MALE UCAV development.



Have you wondered why US and China, two big country pioneer in the use of UCAV and swarm drones and the anti Drone capability keep developing advanced Attack Helicopter the likes of Viper, Apache and so on?


Ravager said:


> If really talk about a real bargain deal then i could also ask for 2 full squad of upgradable gurun to viper equivalent and 1 squad of F 35 plus 2 squad of chinook + 6 V 22 ...
> 
> Wether that were a wet dream or not it's just my whimsical wishes !! But , we live in the realistic world so just cross our finger and wait shall we ..
> 
> Just like mang ujang used to say to me ...
> 
> Kenyataan jarang nongkrong bareng dengan keinginan .
> 
> 
> ☕☕



Not far from what they formulated lately, ex F-16 Norway will be acquired along with Typhoon ex Austrian, meanwhile they want to get F-35 as nodes or playmaker in the field. The Air Force will trying to get on hand P8A Poseidon and require them more as ISTAR platform meanwhile Navy P8A will be worked more on ASW/ASuW platform. From the Turkey, they keep demanding the EW version of ANKA and some UCAV technology will be implemented on Black Eagle. The Army will get their hand on more Apache to get the work in tandem with AirForce assets like F-16 and some UAV we will acquire in near future, thus Chinook and V22 Osprey will be worked as part of Spec Ops units mobility tools working with our C4ISR units.

Even Jokowi rather get shocked to see how much damage can be delivered by precision technology at rather very short times. Thus when seeing on how lack we are in the platform number and key technology he put his trust on Prabowo to aleviate the ailment on our Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Foreign force behind chaotic protests over Job Creation Law: Prabowo*

Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto says foreign interference is behind the series of nationwide rallies against the Job Creation Law and called out protesters for falling for disinformation.





__





Foreign force behind chaotic protests over Job Creation Law: Prabowo - The Jakarta Post







www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> Have you wondered why US and China, two big country pioneer in the use of UCAV and swarm drones and the anti Drone capability keep developing advanced Attack Helicopter the likes of Viper, Apache and so on?
> 
> 
> Not far from what they formulated lately, ex F-16 Norway will be acquired along with Typhoon ex Austrian, meanwhile they want to get F-35 as nodes or playmaker in the field. The Air Force will trying to get on hand P8A Poseidon and require them more as ISTAR platform meanwhile Navy P8A will be worked more on ASW/ASuW platform. From the Turkey, they keep demanding the EW version of ANKA and some UCAV technology will be implemented on Black Eagle. The Army will get their hand on more Apache to get the work in tandem with AirForce assets like F-16 and some UAV we will acquire in near future, thus Chinook and V22 Osprey will be worked as part of Spec Ops units mobility tools working with our C4ISR units.
> 
> Even Jokowi rather get shocked to see how much damage can be delivered by precision technology at rather very short times. Thus when seeing on how lack we are in the platform number and key technology he put his trust on Prabowo to aleviate the ailment on our Armed Forces.



Hmm ... Atleast some good news that i could appreciates . While bit and pieces are all over the places . Pulling some turk's edging techs could also stirr some troubled water that get deadlocked for a while . 

Thanks for the info there .


----------



## umigami

Indos said:


> No more Apache please, it is drone era already. Better we focus with our own black eagle MALE UCAV development.


Inconsequential babbling as always huh...


Nike said:


> Have you wondered why US and China, two big country pioneer in the use of UCAV and swarm drones and the anti Drone capability keep developing advanced Attack Helicopter the likes of Viper, Apache and so on?
> 
> 
> Not far from what they formulated lately, ex F-16 Norway will be acquired along with *Typhoon ex Austrian*, meanwhile they want to get F-35 as nodes or playmaker in the field. The Air Force will trying to get on hand P8A Poseidon and require them more as ISTAR platform meanwhile Navy P8A will be worked more on ASW/ASuW platform. From the Turkey, they keep demanding the EW version of ANKA and some UCAV technology will be implemented on Black Eagle. The Army will get their hand on more Apache to get the work in tandem with AirForce assets like F-16 and some UAV we will acquire in near future, thus Chinook and V22 Osprey will be worked as part of Spec Ops units mobility tools working with our C4ISR units.
> 
> Even *Jokowi rather get shocked* to see how much damage can be delivered by precision technology at rather very short times. Thus when seeing on how lack we are in the platform number and key technology he put his trust on Prabowo to aleviate the ailment on our Armed Forces.


WHAT? Austrian Typhoon still on table? 
I thought they'll forget the idea if they acquire JSF...  

Our president is a military antusias too?
Ngikutin juga dia berita2 kayak gitu?


----------



## Ravager

umigami said:


> Inconsequential babbling as always huh...
> 
> WHAT? Austrian Typhoon still on table?
> I thought they'll forget the idea if they acquire JSF...
> 
> Our president is a military antusias too?
> Ngikutin juga dia berita2 kayak gitu?



You are running a country here . Every litle thing that could potentialy threatening our litle paradise must be analyze and dealt with accordingly ... Every bit of it ...

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## HeyPaula1963

NEKONEKO said:


> *Foreign force behind chaotic protests over Job Creation Law: Prabowo*
> 
> Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto says foreign interference is behind the series of nationwide rallies against the Job Creation Law and called out protesters for falling for disinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign force behind chaotic protests over Job Creation Law: Prabowo - The Jakarta Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thejakartapost.com


Myself suspecting Russia for this though. They are using "active measures" like everywhere, spreading disinformations to pro-trump conspiracy theorist QAnon, even to BLM movement which they are really different with QAnon.


----------



## umigami

🤔 🤫


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Inconsequential babbling as always huh...
> 
> WHAT? Austrian Typhoon still on table?
> I thought they'll forget the idea if they acquire JSF...
> 
> Our president is a military antusias too?
> Ngikutin juga dia berita2 kayak gitu?



you know, they are mulling to replace Russian fighter with Delta wing European cannard, to let them retire until they exhausted the Airframe usable time. So the Air Force in near future will altered between European and US (including SoKor) tech only. This will satisfy most of the stakeholder, and purse of some people keep balanced.


HeyPaula1963 said:


> Myself suspecting Russia for this though. They are using "active measures" like everywhere, spreading disinformations to pro-trump conspiracy theorist QAnon, even to BLM movement which they are really different with QAnon.



they don't have much stakes and interest here, China, Vietnam or Malaysia do!!!


----------



## HeyPaula1963

Nike said:


> they don't have much stakes and interest here, China, Vietnam or Malaysia do!!!


China is the only country that known for using disinformation from 3 countries you just say. But, you have to know to, Russia ever meddling in unimportant country too, that country was Madagascar. World chess game is happening everywhere.


----------



## Nike

*Turkish Defence Companies Survey Indonesian Warships for Possible Upgrade Opportunities*

13 Oktober 2020





Diponegoro class and Bung Tomo class (photo : Radialv)

A delegation of Turkish defence industry officials has arrived in Indonesia to survey nine Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) warships, and assess the suitability of each of the platforms for weapon upgrades.
The delegation, which consists mostly of engineers and executives from Aselsan, arrived at the headquarters of Armada II in Surabaya on 12 October for two days of surveys. Also present in the delegation are officials from defence software company, Havelsan, and Turkish shipbuilder, STM.
These surveys were followed by a meeting with state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL on 13 October, an industry source has informed Janes .
The delegation will then proceed with a visit to the headquarters of Armada in Tanjung Priok, North Jakarta, on 14 October to continue with its survey of the selected warships, and this will be followed by meetings with state-owned defence electronics company PT Len, and private shipbuilders PT Daya Radar Utama (DRU) and PT Tesco Indomaritim.





KRI Oswald Siahaan, Ahmad Yani class (photo : TNI AL)
*9 major surface combatant ship*
Documents provided to Janes indicate that the warships being surveyed are namely the TNI-AL’s entire fleet of four Diponegoro-class corvettes (365–368), three Ahmad Yani-class frigates, KRI Yos Sudarso (353), KRI Oswald Siahaan (354), KRI Abdul Halim Perdanakusuma (355), and two Bung Tomo-class corvettes, KRI Bung Tomo (357) and KRI John Lie (358).
Among the objectives of the survey are to determine the structural condition and electrical infrastructure of each warship, and to recommend if the vessels can be armed with weapons such as the Aselsan SMASH 30 mm remote-controlled weapon station (RCWS).
(Jane's)


Nike said:


> you know, they are mulling to replace Russian fighter with Delta wing European cannard, to let them retire until they exhausted the Airframe usable time. So the Air Force in near future will altered between European and US (including SoKor) tech only. This will satisfy most of the stakeholder, and purse of some people keep balanced.
> 
> 
> they don't have much stakes and interest here, China, Vietnam or Malaysia do!!!


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> *Turkish Defence Companies Survey Indonesian Warships for Possible Upgrade Opportunities*
> 
> 13 Oktober 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diponegoro class and Bung Tomo class (photo : Radialv)
> 
> A delegation of Turkish defence industry officials has arrived in Indonesia to survey nine Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) warships, and assess the suitability of each of the platforms for weapon upgrades.
> The delegation, which consists mostly of engineers and executives from Aselsan, arrived at the headquarters of Armada II in Surabaya on 12 October for two days of surveys. Also present in the delegation are officials from defence software company, Havelsan, and Turkish shipbuilder, STM.
> These surveys were followed by a meeting with state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL on 13 October, an industry source has informed Janes .
> The delegation will then proceed with a visit to the headquarters of Armada in Tanjung Priok, North Jakarta, on 14 October to continue with its survey of the selected warships, and this will be followed by meetings with state-owned defence electronics company PT Len, and private shipbuilders PT Daya Radar Utama (DRU) and PT Tesco Indomaritim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRI Oswald Siahaan, Ahmad Yani class (photo : TNI AL)
> *9 major surface combatant ship*
> Documents provided to Janes indicate that the warships being surveyed are namely the TNI-AL’s entire fleet of four Diponegoro-class corvettes (365–368), three Ahmad Yani-class frigates, KRI Yos Sudarso (353), KRI Oswald Siahaan (354), KRI Abdul Halim Perdanakusuma (355), and two Bung Tomo-class corvettes, KRI Bung Tomo (357) and KRI John Lie (358).
> Among the objectives of the survey are to determine the structural condition and electrical infrastructure of each warship, and to recommend if the vessels can be armed with weapons such as the Aselsan SMASH 30 mm remote-controlled weapon station (RCWS).
> (Jane's)


Ahmad yani class will carry AShM again?
Why don't let Thales-LEN handle the rest of bung tomo class? (Just like what they do to KRI 359)


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Ahmad yani class will carry AShM again?
> Why don't let Thales-LEN handle the rest of bung tomo class? (Just like what they do to KRI 359)



it seems Prabowo already know if Aselsan product can compete with their European peer and can give solution in bulk terms at competitive prices


----------



## Nike

*Prabowo to visit Austria to talk about possible Typhoon jet fighter deal: Leaked document*

Novan Iman Santosa
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta / Tue, October 13, 2020 / 02:11 pm






Austria's first Eurofighter Typhoon lands at the military airport in the small village of Zeltweg in July 2007. (Reuters/Leonhard Foeger)

Defense Minister Prabowo is scheduled to visit Austria later this month to discuss the possible purchase of Eurofighter Typhoon jet fighters after his much-anticipated visit to the United States from Oct. 15 to 19.

Prabowo is expected to also visit France, Germany and Turkey, although there is no official confirmation yet from the Defense Ministry other than for his visit to the US. The ministry’s head of public relations, Brig. Gen. Djoko Purwanto, referred journalists to Prabowo’s spokesman Dahnil Simanjuntak, who was not available for comment.

The series of visits is believed to be aimed at cementing deals for the procurement of weaponry and for defense industry cooperation to help domestic companies meet the so-called Minimum Essential Force (MEF) targets by 2024.

Based on a leaked document, Prabowo sent a letter dated Oct. 8 to his Austrian counterpart Klaudia Tanner, thanking her for a letter dated Sept. 4 in response to Prabowo’s initial letter dated July 10.

“We are in the middle of procuring vital [defense] equipment to protect our national territory and citizens, thus following [up on] our proposal [regarding] the Austrian Eurofighter [airplanes],” Prabowo said in the letter, a copy of which was received by the The Jakarta Post from an Austrian source.

“In light of the above, I would like to pay a courtesy call at a time of Your Excellency’s convenience.”

Prabowo added that he would be in Vienna on Oct. 20 and hoped to could use the occasion to discusses issues of mutual concern regarding defense.


Read more: https://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2020/10...d-document.html


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Indos said:


> No more Apache please, it is drone era already. Better we focus with our own black eagle MALE UCAV development.



I thought you're gonna say "no more Apache please, now it's time for us to buy AH-1Z Viper!"

That's the thing I'd agree.

Wondering why we're never interested in either AH-1Z Viper or AH-1 SuperCobra. Especially now we're said to be interested to buy LDH.


----------



## Ravager

¿Por qué? said:


> I thought you're gonna say "no more Apache please, now it's time for us to buy AH-1Z Viper!"
> 
> That's the thing I'd agree.
> 
> Wondering why we're never interested in either AH-1Z Viper or AH-1 SuperCobra. Especially now we're said to be interested to buy LDH.


We cross that bridge when we get there . Never bite anything more off that you can chew ..


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> We cross that bridge when we get there . Never bite anything more off that you can chew ..



Thought i always believe, Apache which had been designed very much later after Cobra is a much much advanced Attack helicopter in the market we can get and we got the E variants in which contemporary with what US Army itself using right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Ravager said:


> We cross that bridge when we get there . Never bite anything more off that you can chew ..



Alright man. In the meantime I leave this here to admire. And yes, you're looking at AIM-9 Sidewinder at both wing tip.


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> Thought i always believe, Apache which had been designed very much later after Cobra is a much much advanced Attack helicopter in the market we can get and we got the E variants in which contemporary with what US Army itself using right now.


Well , to be honest even much of their NG stock haven't even been converted to E series as yet ... 
so , yeah .. we allready have cream of the crop hence i believe much of prabowo's confidence were come from this 
instance case one . 

No more kaleng2 mentaliy without even bother to check the garage's adequacy and money under the bantal 

Hurrah ....


----------



## umigami

¿Por qué? said:


> Alright man. For now I leave this here to admire. And yes, you're looking at two AIM-9 Sidewinders at both wing tip.
> 
> View attachment 679049


Apache can use stinger actually. 
And why bother about their A to A capability?
it's not even their purpose.
HellFire? Apache can use it too..
Hydra pod? Apache's is bigger. 
Longbow radar? Cobra don't have something like that.
Apache guardian can fly higher too because of stronger engine.


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> Not far from what they formulated lately, ex F-16 Norway will be acquired along with Typhoon ex Austrian, meanwhile they want to get F-35 as nodes or playmaker in the field. The Air Force will trying to get on hand P8A Poseidon and require them more as ISTAR platform meanwhile Navy P8A will be worked more on ASW/ASuW platform. From the Turkey, they keep demanding the EW version of ANKA and some UCAV technology will be implemented on Black Eagle. The Army will get their hand on more Apache to get the work in tandem with AirForce assets like F-16 and some UAV we will acquire in near future, thus Chinook and V22 Osprey will be worked as part of Spec Ops units mobility tools working with our C4ISR units.
> 
> Even Jokowi rather get shocked to see how much damage can be delivered by precision technology at rather very short times. Thus when seeing on how lack we are in the platform number and key technology he put his trust on Prabowo to aleviate the ailment on our Armed Forces.


I second this information, the variants and source of the fighters might be different but @Nike have given us what seems to be the big picture of the plan.

President Jokowi's speech in HUT TNI clearly said we need more advanced technology and SDM, simply stating the importance of technology leap/advancement in our next def purchase.

Like I said in my previouse post, the main course will decide what the appetizer and the dessert. The million dollar question is who will get the main course? US or Europe? I just hope the talk between our Menhan and US can produce a good platform to strengthen the def cooperation with MUTUAL benefit because it is important for us to get closer to US side at this moment for obvious reason.

Btw I have a feeling we might get F-35 eventho it can only be in small numbers for now #crossedfinger  
Afterall US know the Mr.Prabowo is one of strong candidate for 2024


----------



## ¿Por qué?

umigami said:


> Apache can use stinger actually.
> And why bother about their A to A capability?
> it's not even their purpose.
> HellFire? Apache can use it too..
> Hydra pod? Apache's is bigger.
> Longbow radar? Cobra don't have something like that.
> Apache guardian can fly higher too because of stronger engine.



Dude, I'm not against Apache. I want Apache AND Viper. 

Let the army use Apache and the Navy use Viper.


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Let the army use Apache and the Navy use Apache.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gundala

¿Por qué? said:


> Wondering why we're never interested in either AH-1Z Viper or AH-1 SuperCobra. Especially now we're said to be interested to buy LDH


Its not that we are not interested in Viper/Cobra, it simply not a priority for now. With current condition even the marine might as well use Apache for their air support roles (future apache drone control capability, more advanced systems etc). And while we might be interested in getting LDH, the role of the LDH would be put more towards transport support rather then air support. Tho afaik Viper cost far less then Apache, but to me we must be prepared for future tech war, with apache there are more room to impove and adapt for future challange compare to current Viper.


----------



## ¿Por qué?

NEKONEKO said:


> *Let the army use Apache and the Navy use Apache.





Gundala said:


> Its not that we are not interested in Viper/Cobra, it simply not a priority for now. With current condition even the marine might as well use Apache for their air support roles (future apache drone control capability, more advanced systems etc). And while we might be interested in getting LDH, the role of the LDH would be put more towards transport support rather then air support. Tho afaik Viper cost far less then Apache, but to me we must be prepared for future tech war, with apache there are more room to impove and adapt for future challange compare to current Viper.



I believe you need to modify Apache to function better in maritime environment. 

I know there's a naval version of Apache but I'm not sure who operates it. Royal Navy maybe.


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> Apache can use stinger actually.
> And why bother about their A to A capability?
> it's not even their purpose.
> HellFire? Apache can use it too..
> Hydra pod? Apache's is bigger.
> Longbow radar? Cobra don't have something like that.
> Apache guardian can fly higher too because of stronger engine.


more than that , apache have more brain/processing room for their future implementation , simply a smartphone of gunship

*New Army technology enables simultaneous multiple drone control*

BY KRIS OSBORN
JUL 06, 2017
The Army has developed technology which enables drone air commanders to operate and view the real-time video feeds of multiple drones for helicopter crews simultaneously, improving existing service Manned-Unmanned Teaming (MUM-T), service officials said.

The emerging technology expands upon currently operational MUM-T that allows Apache and Kiowa helicopter crews to view real-time feeds from nearby drones while also controlling the sensor payload.

The new system, called Supervisory Controller for Optimal Role Allocation for Cueing of Human Operators (SCORCH), takes this technology a step further by giving in-flight helicopter crews an ability to view multiple drone feeds simultaneously.

"SCORCH is a system consisting of intelligent UAS autonomous behaviors and an advanced user interface that allows a single operator to effectively control up to three UAS simultaneously," said Dr. Grant Taylor, Aviation Development Directorate Engineering Research Psychologist.

Service innovators, working with the Army Aviation and Missile Research, Development and Engineering Center (AMRDEC), said that new interfaces are part of a long-term Army project aimed at advancing sensor-to-shooter time for helicopter attack missions.

*The most recent operational MUM-T technology, called Level 4 LOI (Level of Interoperability 4), has been used with great success in Afghanistan by the 1-229th Attack Reconnaissance Battalion.

Level 4 LOI MUM-T enables AH-64E Apaches and OH-58 Kiowas to control the flight path and sensor payload of Army Shadow and Gray Eagle drones.

An Army official working on drone technological development told Defense Systems “MUM-T Operations are made possible by the introduction of a standardized interoperability protocol supporting video/data transmissions between ground-manned-unmanned platforms. This manned-unmanned network allows for the handoff of payload control, receiving and transmitting of real-time streaming video and manned pilots to control unmanned aircraft.”*


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> Have you wondered why US and China, two big country pioneer in the use of UCAV and swarm drones and the anti Drone capability keep developing advanced Attack Helicopter the likes of Viper, Apache and so on?
> 
> 
> Not far from what they formulated lately, ex F-16 Norway will be acquired along with Typhoon ex Austrian, meanwhile they want to get F-35 as nodes or playmaker in the field. *The Air Force will trying to get on hand P8A Poseidon and require them more as ISTAR platform meanwhile Navy P8A will be worked more on ASW/ASuW platform*. From the Turkey, they keep demanding the EW version of ANKA and some UCAV technology will be implemented on Black Eagle. The Army will get their hand on more Apache to get the work in tandem with AirForce assets like F-16 and some UAV we will acquire in near future, thus Chinook and V22 Osprey will be worked as part of Spec Ops units mobility tools working with our C4ISR units.
> 
> Even Jokowi rather get shocked to see how much damage can be delivered by precision technology at rather very short times. Thus when seeing on how lack we are in the platform number and key technology he put his trust on Prabowo to aleviate the ailment on our Armed Forces.


Regarding AF that want to use a maritime patrol aircraft for something else, I felt a little bit worry and doubt about its capabilities for that role.

Until I found out *US* and *UK* consider to acquiring more Poseidon to replace their ISTAR.
They need to be equipped with AAS pod though.


----------



## Nike

This should be under consideration of our Armed Forces planner, 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315948722690371584


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Raduga said:


> more than that , apache have more brain/processing room for their future implementation , simply a smartphone of gunship
> 
> *New Army technology enables simultaneous multiple drone control*
> 
> BY KRIS OSBORN
> JUL 06, 2017
> The Army has developed technology which enables drone air commanders to operate and view the real-time video feeds of multiple drones for helicopter crews simultaneously, improving existing service Manned-Unmanned Teaming (MUM-T), service officials said.
> 
> The emerging technology expands upon currently operational MUM-T that allows Apache and Kiowa helicopter crews to view real-time feeds from nearby drones while also controlling the sensor payload.
> 
> The new system, called Supervisory Controller for Optimal Role Allocation for Cueing of Human Operators (SCORCH), takes this technology a step further by giving in-flight helicopter crews an ability to view multiple drone feeds simultaneously.
> 
> "SCORCH is a system consisting of intelligent UAS autonomous behaviors and an advanced user interface that allows a single operator to effectively control up to three UAS simultaneously," said Dr. Grant Taylor, Aviation Development Directorate Engineering Research Psychologist.
> 
> Service innovators, working with the Army Aviation and Missile Research, Development and Engineering Center (AMRDEC), said that new interfaces are part of a long-term Army project aimed at advancing sensor-to-shooter time for helicopter attack missions.
> 
> *The most recent operational MUM-T technology, called Level 4 LOI (Level of Interoperability 4), has been used with great success in Afghanistan by the 1-229th Attack Reconnaissance Battalion.
> 
> Level 4 LOI MUM-T enables AH-64E Apaches and OH-58 Kiowas to control the flight path and sensor payload of Army Shadow and Gray Eagle drones.
> 
> An Army official working on drone technological development told Defense Systems “MUM-T Operations are made possible by the introduction of a standardized interoperability protocol supporting video/data transmissions between ground-manned-unmanned platforms. This manned-unmanned network allows for the handoff of payload control, receiving and transmitting of real-time streaming video and manned pilots to control unmanned aircraft.”*



What you're referring to most probably is version 4.0. 

The maritime capability upgrade for Apache will only available in version 6.0. 

U.S. Army scheduled to finish version 6.0 upgrade for all of their AH-64E only in 2026. 

Considering there are already around 500 AH-64E total up to now, and many more in 2026, our own AH-64E would probably getting maritime capability upgrade in 2030-2035. 

So up to that tentative year, our AH-64E will have no maritime capability upgrade.


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> This should be under consideration of our Armed Forces planner,
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315948722690371584



Talking about social distancing benefits in the strictest sense of the word . Well , papua could be the pilot project should we ever implement surgical precission target run... 
Then again .... It's 4 pajero's worth of missile we talking about here . Do you think that worth it ??!


----------



## Nike

Like hell Navy should procure dedicated land attack helicopters, meanwhile they are right now severely lacking in number adequate utility helicopters and organic units for many warships we had. TNI AL right now had around five LPD, with each capable to carry around two to three helicopters, we got five Van Speijk class, four Diponegoro class, three Bung Tomo class and two Martadinata class. To complementary the number, Navy needs more than 30 ASW or utility helicopters not to mention land units for the Navy and other (like VIP and Medevac use along with CSAR) that's can easily shot up the number to more than 50 ASW and utilities. What we got right now not even touch half of what TNI AL needed!!!


Ravager said:


> Talking about social distancing benefits in the strictest sense of the word . Well , papua could be the pilot project should we ever implement surgical precission target run...
> Then again .... It's 4 pajero's worth of missile we talking about here . Do you think that worth it ??!



I think it is worth for the security they granted

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Being-Art

Nike said:


> Have you wondered why US and China, two big country pioneer in the use of UCAV and swarm drones and the anti Drone capability keep developing advanced Attack Helicopter the likes of Viper, Apache and so on?
> 
> 
> Not far from what they formulated lately, ex F-16 Norway will be acquired along with Typhoon ex Austrian, meanwhile they want to get F-35 as nodes or playmaker in the field. The Air Force will trying to get on hand P8A Poseidon and require them more as ISTAR platform meanwhile Navy P8A will be worked more on ASW/ASuW platform. From the Turkey, they keep demanding the EW version of ANKA and some UCAV technology will be implemented on Black Eagle. The Army will get their hand on more Apache to get the work in tandem with AirForce assets like F-16 and some UAV we will acquire in near future, thus Chinook and V22 Osprey will be worked as part of Spec Ops units mobility tools working with our C4ISR units.
> 
> Even Jokowi rather get shocked to see how much damage can be delivered by precision technology at rather very short times. Thus when seeing on how lack we are in the platform number and key technology he put his trust on Prabowo to aleviate the ailment on our Armed Forces.


F-16 EDA most likely from US, not Norway. because the Norwegian F-16's age is quite old and has more flight hours than our F-16


----------



## Nike

Being-Art said:


> F-16 EDA most likely from US, not Norway. because the Norwegian F-16's age is quite old and has more flight hours than our F-16



It just my Sekupang

Army seems serious to reform their cohorts

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

Bell to begin building 360 Invictus imminently




Is that our flag?
🙃


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> It just my Sekupang
> 
> Army seems serious to reform their cohorts



Beside Gatot most of the chiefs were a big fan of modernization and tactical reform . It's just too much old hands stills scrambling in the cookie's jar .. one way or another it take times to erode the old habits and political mindset tradition .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Escort of Danrem 172/PWY


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Escort of Danrem 172/PWY
> View attachment 679266
> View attachment 679267
> View attachment 679268
> View attachment 679269
> View attachment 679270
> View attachment 679271


This vehicle is the best option there, its just that it lack protection.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> This vehicle is the best option there, its just that it lack protection.



I bet something like Komodo or SSE P2 can do much better jobs. But yeah, Hilux is much easier to be maintained


----------



## Jatosint

Nike said:


> *Turkish Defence Companies Survey Indonesian Warships for Possible Upgrade Opportunities*
> 
> 13 Oktober 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diponegoro class and Bung Tomo class (photo : Radialv)
> 
> A delegation of Turkish defence industry officials has arrived in Indonesia to survey nine Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) warships, and assess the suitability of each of the platforms for weapon upgrades.
> The delegation, which consists mostly of engineers and executives from Aselsan, arrived at the headquarters of Armada II in Surabaya on 12 October for two days of surveys. Also present in the delegation are officials from defence software company, Havelsan, and Turkish shipbuilder, STM.
> These surveys were followed by a meeting with state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL on 13 October, an industry source has informed Janes .
> The delegation will then proceed with a visit to the headquarters of Armada in Tanjung Priok, North Jakarta, on 14 October to continue with its survey of the selected warships, and this will be followed by meetings with state-owned defence electronics company PT Len, and private shipbuilders PT Daya Radar Utama (DRU) and PT Tesco Indomaritim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRI Oswald Siahaan, Ahmad Yani class (photo : TNI AL)
> *9 major surface combatant ship*
> Documents provided to Janes indicate that the warships being surveyed are namely the TNI-AL’s entire fleet of four Diponegoro-class corvettes (365–368), three Ahmad Yani-class frigates, KRI Yos Sudarso (353), KRI Oswald Siahaan (354), KRI Abdul Halim Perdanakusuma (355), and two Bung Tomo-class corvettes, KRI Bung Tomo (357) and KRI John Lie (358).
> Among the objectives of the survey are to determine the structural condition and electrical infrastructure of each warship, and to recommend if the vessels can be armed with weapons such as the Aselsan SMASH 30 mm remote-controlled weapon station (RCWS).
> (Jane's)




        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

So if it did happen, there will be two versions of Bung Tomo Class? Two which are upgraded by Turkey and one by French


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237537706776743936


----------



## Nike

Kunjungan Danrem 172





120 mm cal mortar M1913


----------



## Nike

*Indonesian soldiers leave for military exercise in Fort Polk, US*
13th Oct 2020 22:18





Jakarta (ANTARA) - Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Army, General Andika Perkasa, saw off a group of soldiers who will undergo a joint military exercise with the US Army in Fort Polk, Louisiana, the United States.

“We want to officially send our troops to train at Fort Polk. I think this is one of the biggest moments in the bilateral relationship between the US Army and the Indonesian Army,” Perkasa said in a statement issued here on Tuesday.

The ceremony marking the soldiers’ departure was held at the Army Headquarters in Central Jakarta, and attended by a representative of the US Army, attached to the US embassy in Jakarta.

"I believe this (training arrangement) will continue; we will prepare for the next one; next year maybe we will send more," Perkasa said.

A total of 125 Indonesian Army soldiers will participate in the joint training activity at the Joint Readiness Training Center (JRTC), Fort Polk.

The soldiers have passed COVID-19 swab tests, in compliance with the applicable health protocol standards.

The military training at the JRTC is aimed at helping the soldiers hone their abilities in planning strategies and implementing the shoot, move, and communicate training process.

The JRTC at Fort Polk is one of the three combat training centers in the US, in addition to the Joint Multinational Readiness Center and the National Training Center. The three centers, along with the Mission Command Training Program, fall under the U.S. Army's Combat Training Center Program.

The center focuses on improving unit readiness by providing highly realistic, stressful, joint and combined arms training across the full spectrum of conflict, current and future.

*Related news: Naval ships perform drill to boost surveillance, war capability
Related news: Paratroopers jump drill in Papua observed by military, police chiefs*

Translated by: Boyke LW, Fardah
Editor: Rahmad Nasution

https://en.antaranews.com/news/1588...s-leave-for-military-exercise-in-fort-polk-us


----------



## Gundala

Jatosint said:


> So if it did happen, there will be two versions of Bung Tomo Class? Two which are upgraded by Turkey and one by French


Seperti yg dibilang Prabowo; matra boleh kasih spec tech tapi yg menentukan merk dll ya dephan. We will see if he also consider the training/logistic/commonality or not. This last couple years Navy seems to be having their direction by stoping/reducing their "gado-gado" menu. Lets just hope our Dephan doesnt put gado-gado menu back on the table


----------



## Nike

Turkish system working alongside NATO standard, it just baffled me on how they must cooperate with some Greeks reps. to integrate the system


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> Turkish system working alongside NATO standard, it just baffled me on how they must cooperate with some Greeks reps. to integrate the system


Just like what @Chestnut Said, to integrate link 16, link y, and local made link?? 



Chestnut said:


> Both.
> 
> What I get from that Tweet is that the Indonesian Government wants the code so they can do the integration themselves with LEN. Which is stupid and isn't going to happen.
> 
> No one is going to be willing to give source code for that, be they Russian, Chinese, American, or European. The best they can do is send an LOR to the respective governments and SCYTALIS (as a NATO vendor) would do the integration work after signing the appropriate NDA/gag orders so as to protect confidential technologies.





Chestnut said:


> That the thing.
> 
> The respective governments involved would appoint a third party (in this case SCYTALIS) to do the integration work and each government would individually assess that third party to make sure that none of the respective confidential technologies would be leaked to the other parties, be it through an NDA/gag order, security check, etc.
> 
> Remember that TDL's only work with their own TDL's. Meaning Link 16 can only fully integrate with Link 16 and Link Y with Link Y. So obviously you're going to need a common denominator that can take all that data and share it with both. Which is where SCYTALIS comes in.
> 
> If things goes well, then they would all allow SCYTALIS to work on their respective TDL's and create a universal common link that allows them to *partly *talk to one another through a common denominator (like an AWACS or a C2 center). If not, then the proposal gets revoked.
> 
> This is why you see that linking different data-links together works for some countries (South Korea, NATO, Australia, Singapore) yet fails with others (India, Malaysia, Egypt, etc.). The US would understandably be more palatable in allowing their Link 11/16/22 to share data with a European data-link such as Link Y or MANDRIL through a "translator" as compared to a Russian or Chinese data-link.





Chestnut said:


> Because you still need a TDL for things that don't require Link 16 or Link Y integration. For example smaller patrol boats or tactical/armored vehicles. That's where the proposed LEN link comes in.
> 
> For the most part, you only need Link 16/Link Y for assets that you know are going to work with close cooperation with our _"*NOT ALLIES" *_in the region such as Australia, Singapore, and the United States.
> 
> Things such as F-16's, AWACS, MPA's, AAW frigates, Corvettes, Submarines, Ospreys, Apaches, MRAD/HIMAD IADS systems, and GCI/Surveillance radars are obviously going to be more at play with each other when it comes to multinational force compatibility thus would require a Link 16/Link Y TDL unit.
> 
> Whereas things such as Leopards, CEASARS, Bell 412's, Fennecs, Komodos, Anoas, VSHORADS/SHORAD etc can simply have a partly enclosed indigenous TDL shared within their own local battle space. For example, you really don't need a full Link 16 TDL unit on a Komodo with a Mistral launcher since it's going to be rather expensive and you can simply share that data to say, an AWACS with a JTAC/TACP or a C2 center.
> 
> Again, that's where the proposed LEN link comes in. LEN link to my best guess is supposed to link up all the other "dumber" assets that doesn't need Link 16/Link Y capability. This is similar in scheme to the South Korean Link-K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korea develops indigenous tactical data link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.koreatimes.co.kr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What SCYLATIS is doing is simply creating a central node that can process all the data that is being given out by the different data-link networks together. Similar to what they did in Korea and Japan. And again, this is all subject to the approval of all the different governments involved.
> 
> Now I don't know who AH is talking to. But if the person he was talking to is implying that there are people in the government that are demanding that PT LEN be the integrator as opposed to SCYLATIS, then it's going to fail miserably. *You're going to need a neutral third party with a certain criteria in order to link all these different networks together. *And with LEN being a state owned company, they already fail in that criteria.
> 
> However, if it is simply attempting to integrate LEN link onto the wider National Data Link network. Then that is going to be subject of:
> 
> i.) Who are the sub contractors.
> 
> ii.) Where were the components made.
> 
> iii.) How secure is the network.
> 
> Edit: *And before anyone asks, NO, you can't use a LEN link TDL on a Flanker. The Russians aren't going to give us the source codes for the Myech/Irbis-E radar no matter how many times we ask. Stop being cringe.*


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> Turkish system working alongside NATO standard, it just baffled me on how they must cooperate with some Greeks reps. to integrate the system


Looking at their politic and leader now. Honestly I don't want to entrust them something so strategic and critical like our C4ISR.


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Looking at their politic and leader now. Honestly I don't want to entrust them something so strategic and critical like our C4ISR.



That's why we got Greeks in which more matured politically there to taking the integration jobs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Jatosint said:


> Can't wait to see the footage of the scenario
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314880633965928449





Nike said:


> *Indonesian soldiers leave for military exercise in Fort Polk, US*
> 13th Oct 2020 22:18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Army, General Andika Perkasa, saw off a group of soldiers who will undergo a joint military exercise with the US Army in Fort Polk, Louisiana, the United States.
> 
> “We want to officially send our troops to train at Fort Polk. I think this is one of the biggest moments in the bilateral relationship between the US Army and the Indonesian Army,” Perkasa said in a statement issued here on Tuesday.
> 
> The ceremony marking the soldiers’ departure was held at the Army Headquarters in Central Jakarta, and attended by a representative of the US Army, attached to the US embassy in Jakarta.
> 
> "I believe this (training arrangement) will continue; we will prepare for the next one; next year maybe we will send more," Perkasa said.
> 
> A total of 125 Indonesian Army soldiers will participate in the joint training activity at the Joint Readiness Training Center (JRTC), Fort Polk.
> 
> The soldiers have passed COVID-19 swab tests, in compliance with the applicable health protocol standards.
> 
> The military training at the JRTC is aimed at helping the soldiers hone their abilities in planning strategies and implementing the shoot, move, and communicate training process.
> 
> The JRTC at Fort Polk is one of the three combat training centers in the US, in addition to the Joint Multinational Readiness Center and the National Training Center. The three centers, along with the Mission Command Training Program, fall under the U.S. Army's Combat Training Center Program.
> 
> The center focuses on improving unit readiness by providing highly realistic, stressful, joint and combined arms training across the full spectrum of conflict, current and future.
> 
> *Related news: Naval ships perform drill to boost surveillance, war capability
> Related news: Paratroopers jump drill in Papua observed by military, police chiefs*
> 
> Translated by: Boyke LW, Fardah
> Editor: Rahmad Nasution
> 
> https://en.antaranews.com/news/1588...s-leave-for-military-exercise-in-fort-polk-us


Ni kontingen TNI keberangkatannya dipisah jadi 2 kloter gitu?


----------



## Nike

Panglima Divisi Infantry 2 Kostrad doing teleconference with Commander of 25th Division US Army


----------



## Nike

Panglima Divisi Infantry 3 Kostrad attended the Anti Air exercise in South Sulawesi


----------



## Nike

Old Russian horses still running


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> Old Russian horses still running
> 
> View attachment 679412
> View attachment 679413
> View attachment 679414


Somehow i was relatively sure about seeing them more for a decade


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> Somehow i was relatively sure about seeing them more for a decade



Thought i wanna to Scream, What The **** We are doing in the last 30 years? BTR 50 most come in 60s some in 90 (ex Ukraine), but WTF man, from 2000 to 2020 you got plenty of time to retire them and Pursue other vehicles. There is relatively newly built MTLB and BVP 2 if you don't have money and guts to ask excess LAV and LVT 7 from US.


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> Thought i wanna to Scream, What The **** We are doing in the last 30 years? BTR 50 most come in 60s some in 90 (ex Ukraine), but WTF man, from 2000 to 2020 you got plenty of time to retire them and Pursue other vehicles. There is relatively newly built MTLB and BVP 2 if you don't have money and guts to ask excess LAV and LVT 7 from US.


Well , you got exquisite Mobdin ... That what's happened . But , seriously let's just abolish the Koramil level KoTer . They bleed too much money without much contribution at all . I could understand the Korem neccesity . But koramil ?? Too much money wasted just to keep the channel for some wash out from main corps/brig/batt get some place/job to do . Let BIN do their work as it should be . Why i bringing the koramil up ?? Army get most of defense budget while marine get scraps . All those mobdin eat atleast 1/10 of the cumulative budget . Added that complamency of our old guard . Voila ... 
Wellcome to the shit show that is 
our understrength , underfunded and missguided armed forces 

On side note ...those FNSS Zaha look kind of sexy tho'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> Well , you got exquisite Mobdin ... That what's happened . But , seriously let's just abolish the Koramil level KoTer . They bleed too much money without much contribution at all . I could understand the Korem neccesity . But koramil ?? Too much money wasted just to keep the channel for some wash out from main corps/brig/batt get some place/job to do . Let BIN do their work as it should be . Why i bringing the koramil up ?? Army get most of defense budget while marine get scraps . All those mobdin eat atleast 1/10 of the cumulative budget . Added that complamency of our old guard . Voila ...
> Wellcome to the shit show that is
> our understrength , underfunded and missguided armed forces
> 
> On side note ...those FNSS Zaha look kind of sexy tho'



Koramil Korem in Papua and Border area like Kalimantan, Maluku, Aceh and Nusa Tenggara should be maintained, as most of their member keep well trained and veteran of conflict, they also needed for security enforcer, government precence and so on. The one in peaceful area like in Jakarta, Java and rest of Sumatra should be abolished and change into full force Division establishment. 

Yeah, they had offered to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> Koramil Korem in Papua and Border area like Kalimantan, Maluku, Aceh and Nusa Tenggara should be maintained, as most of their member keep well trained and veteran of conflict, they also needed for security enforcer, government precence and so on. The one in peaceful area like in Jakarta, Java and rest of Sumatra should be abolished and change into full force Division establishment.
> 
> Yeah, they had offered to us.



My thought excatly and wholeheartedly .... 👍👍


----------



## Nike

Firing exercise in Med


----------



## SoftKill

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316444026837626880

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nike

initial_d said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Okay please pick it up

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## HeyPaula1963

initial_d said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Actually, it just depends on the culture of certain countries and the mindset of every individual. The conservatives will harder to accept that, the progressives will accept that. It's actually not a problem, as long as they are still do what they are order to do.


----------



## Nike

Indonesian Police Department using cats to guarding the demonstrators

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Jatosint



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Okay please pick it up
> View attachment 679554











Pimpinan Mabes TNI AD Disebut Marah Besar karena 20 Prajurit yang LGBT Dibebaskan dan Tak Dipecat


Pimpinan Mabes TNI AD disebut marah besar ketika mengetahui sebanyak 20 prajurit yang terindikasi LGBT dibebaskan oleh majelis hakim pengadilan militer.




www.kompas.tv


----------



## Chestnut

initial_d said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


If a soldier is loyal, takes initiative, a natural leader, and can follow orders faithfully and diligently then why should I care whether they give it up the *** or takes it up the ***? What they do in the bedroom is really none of my (or anyone else's for that matter) business.


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> If a soldier is loyal, takes initiative, a natural leader, and can follow orders faithfully and diligently then why should I care whether they give it up the *** or takes it up the ***? What they do in the bedroom is really none of my (or anyone else's for that matter) business.



I just remember, lover soldier like Theban Sacred bands, Carthage Sacred bands, Spartan and so on will fought ferociously in the battlefield. Thought, in the end they all being conquered by the more conservative society like the Roman Republic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

Chestnut said:


> If a soldier is loyal, takes initiative, a natural leader, and can follow orders faithfully and diligently then why should I care whether they give it up the *** or takes it up the ***? What they do in the bedroom is really none of my (or anyone else's for that matter) business.



To be honest ... While i don't give much of concern about someone else sexual preferences . But i can see why and where the concerns was raised . In the face all of their portrayed heroic and steadfast image of defender of the nation they starting to understand of the hollow facades of their own lacking modern equipment , abysmall tactics and so on and so on in the recent time . All they could offer now is disciplines and cohessiveness . 
Now , with the public majority were even adopting the don't see ,hear or tell attitude upon such behaviour how could their supposed heroic and steadfast defender were could be seen as propagating/ allowing such a practice ?? You tell me ... 
While as a moslem my self ....while i ain't never go to such length of openly condoning or condemning such practice and we all could go on our own merry way and do not bother or step in each other toe there is no chance in hell i'm going to allowed such practice to be institutionalized openly in our governing bodies nevertheless my own family . Keep each other private things ... Privately !! 

This is my bottom line ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

*Menegangkan! Tes Kapal Selam Buatan RI Bikin Dag-Dig-Dug*
*Ferry Sandi *, CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

15 October 2020 12:26




Foto: Kapal Selam buatan RI. (Dok: PT PAL)





*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* Ternyata ada kisah menegangkan di balik uji coba kedalaman bawah laut kapal selam buatan Indonesia melalui PT PAL Indonesia. PAL merilis suasana menegangkan saat proses Kapal Selam Alugoro menembus kedalaman 300 meter di bawah permukaan laut.


Dirut PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Budiman Saleh menceritakan saat detik-detik menegangkan kejadian pada 4 Maret 2020 itu. Bahkan mereka meminum air laut di kedalaman ratusan meter. Kenapa?

Budiman turut serta dalam proses uji coba Tactical Diving Depth (TDD) bagian dari Sea Acceptance Test (SAT) Kapal Selam Alugoro di perairan utara Bali pada kedalaman 300 meter. Uji coba ini dilakukan setelah lolos tes Nominal Diving Depth (NDD) di kedalaman 250 meter pada Januari 2020. Tahapan pengujian tersebut merupakan pengujian yang berisiko dari sisi desain dan produksi kapal selam. 




PILIHAN REDAKSI

*Media Asing Soroti Kapal Selam RI yang Bikin Geger ASEAN*
*Prabowo Disebut Kecewa Soal Kapal Selam Buatan RI, Kok Bisa?*
*Geger Kapal Selam Made in RI, Tetapi Menhan Prabowo Kecewa*

"NDD dan TDD pengujian yang paling berisiko desain dan produksi, apalagi ini pengujian pertama kali PT PAL dan Indonesia," kata Budiman dikutip dari paparannya di akun YouTube PT PAL, Kamis (15/10).



Ia bilang saat tes saat itu, badan kapal Alugoro mendapatkan tekanan sebesar 25 Bar pada kedalaman 250 meter dan 30 Bar pada kedalaman 300 meter. "Badan kapal selam akan menciut, diameter jadi mengecil," katanya.

Namun, ada hal yang paling menegangkan yaitu saat baju selam yang dimiliki tim yaitu Submarine Escape Immersion Equipment buatan Inggris hanya mampu bertahan di kedalaman 183 meter (600 feet). Artinya baju itu tak berguna bila kejadian terburuk menimpa tim penguji kapal selam dan dirinya di kedalaman 300 meter.

"Jika terjadi kegagalan pada kedalaman lebih dari 183 meter, maka diperlukan suatu wahana penyelamat atau Submarine Rescue Vehicle yang hingga saat ini Indonesia belum memilikinya," katanya.

Sekalipun berisiko namun segala perhitungan teknis dan mitigasi resiko, maka pengujian dilaksanakan dengan aman dan sukses mencapai kedalaman yang dipersyaratkan untuk kapal selam. "Mau nggak mau harus berserah diri kepada Allah setelah melakukan kalkulasi detil dan rinci," kenangnya.

Akhirnya momentum itu pun tiba, kapal selama Alugoro sukses menembus ke kedalaman yang krusial bagi kapal selam. Layar tampilan kedalaman di dalam kabin menunjukkan kedalaman 310,8 meter. Saat itu juga, tim mengambil sampel air laut di kedalaman tersebut, dan langsung bersulang dan meminum air laut bersama-sama sebagai bukti rasa syukur.

"Air asin banget dan dingin," kata Budiman Saleh.

Selain itu, ada aspek lain yang krusial saat pengetesan kapal selam, yaitu saat melakukan buka tutup laras terpedo di kedalaman laut, karena ada risiko hal yang tak diinginkan bisa terjadi.

Namun, ia menegaskan proses kesuksesan tes kapal selam PAL di kedalaman 300 meter berkat kemampuan SDM Indonesia dalam bidang pengelasan. Proses pengelasan kunci penting pembuatan kapal selam, proses las SDM PT PAL dilakukan di Korsel dan di dalam negeri. Hasilnya sangat memuaskan karena dinyatakan "zero defect' oleh lembaga penguji di Jerman.

"Proses pengelasan kapal akan menjadi faktor utama sukses tidaknya NDD dan TDD," katanya.





Foto: Kapal Selam buatan RI. (Dok: PT PAL)
Kapal Selam buatan RI. (Dok: PT PAL)​
Kapal Selam Alugoro sebelumnya sempat melaksanakan Nominal Diving Depth (NDD) 250 meter pada 20 Januari 2020 lalu. Kegiatan SAT dilaksanakan di perairan utara Pulau Bali yang merupakan area latihan TNI AL serta memiliki kedalaman laut yang memadai. Pada Desember 2020, nanti rencananya akan diserahkan ke Kementerian Pertahanan. Kapal selam Alugoro, satu dari 3 kapal selam yang dipesan Indonesia dari Korsel, dua dibuat di Korsel dan satu kapal selam dibuat di PT PAL Surabaya.









Menegangkan! Tes Kapal Selam Buatan RI Bikin Dag-Dig-Dug


Setelah beberapa bulan diuji coba, PT PAL Indonesia merilis suasana menegangkan tes kapal selam buatannya di kedalaman 300 meter.




www.cnbcindonesia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kansel

Pentagon prepares to welcome once-banned Indonesian minister, despite rights concerns
By Phil Stewart, Idrees Ali


WASHINGTON (Reuters) - President Donald Trump’s administration will welcome Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto to the Pentagon on Friday after dropping a defacto ban on his entry into the country imposed over accusations of human rights abuses.


FILE PHOTO: Prabowo Subianto gestures as he arrives to attend the inauguration of Indonesia's President Joko Widodo for the second term, at the House of Representatives building in Jakarta, Indonesia October 20, 2019. REUTERS/Willy Kurniawan/File Photo
Prabowo, a 68-year-old former special forces commander, has long been a controversial figure in Indonesia, accused of involvement with military crimes in places like East Timor that have earned him scorn among human rights advocates.

But since being named as defense minister last year, Prabowo, who denies any wrongdoing, has also become a key figure as the Trump administration attempts to deepen defense ties with Indonesia, the world’s largest Muslim-majority country.

Of particular concern to Washington, Indonesia’s military is also being courted by Russia and China.

A senior U.S. defense official strongly defended the decision to welcome Prabowo to the Pentagon, where he will meet Defense Secretary Mark Esper.

ADVERTISEMENT


“Minister Prabowo is the appointed minister of defense of the now twice duly-elected president of Indonesia, which is the third-largest democracy in the world,” the official said, speaking on condition of anonymity.

“He is our counterpart, of a very important partnership, and it is important that we engage with him and treat him as a partner.”

Prabowo will receive official briefings elsewhere in the Washington D.C.-area on Thursday as Jakarta weighs a fighter jet purchase that has also attracted interest from Moscow.

Amnesty International and other rights advocates condemned the decision by the U.S. State Department to grant him a visa, something it had denied in years past, including when Prabowo’s son graduated from Boston University.


Prabowo told Reuters in 2012 he was refused a U.S. visa due to allegations that he had instigated riots that killed hundreds after the overthrow of Indonesia’s then-president Suharto in 1998.

“The State Department’s recent decision to lift the ban on Prabowo Subianto is an abrupt, complete reversal of longstanding U.S. foreign policy,” said Amnesty International USA’s National Director of Advocacy and Government Relations, Joanne Lin, calling his visit “catastrophic for human rights in Indonesia.”

Senator Patrick Leahy, author of a law that prohibits U.S. military aid to foreign military units that violate human rights with impunity, condemned the Trump administration’s decision and said Prabowo was “ineligible to enter this country.”

“By granting a visa to Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo, the President and Secretary of State have shown once again that for them ‘law and order’ is an empty slogan that ignores the importance of justice,” Leahy told Reuters.

ADVERTISEMENT


Prabowo enlisted in the military aged 19 and six years later joined Kopassus, the army special forces. He led Team Mawar, or the ‘Rose Team,’ which is accused of kidnapping student activists who were involved in the movement to overthrow Suharto. Thirteen activists from that time remain missing.

Prabowo has consistently denied his involvement in any alleged human rights abuses, including in Jakarta, East Timor and also West Papua.

Still, he has become an influential political player, who has repeatedly sought the presidency and could stand again in the coming years.

The United States is expected to renew warnings to Jakarta against major arms purchases from Moscow, a refrain that comes up often with partners around the world. Purchasing Russian fighter jets could trigger U.S. sanctions under the U.S. Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA), experts say.

“We raise CAATSA risk in all of our conversations with the Ministry of Defense,” the U.S. official said.

Indonesia’s defense ministry declined comment on Prabowo’s trip.

*On Jakarta’s wish-list is a “roadmap” to procuring the F-35 fighter jet, an Indonesian government official told Reuters, speaking on condition of anonymity, adding officials were not optimistic.

“We don’t expect much to be honest,” the Indonesian official said.









Pentagon prepares to welcome once-banned Indonesian minister, despite rights concerns


President Donald Trump's administration will welcome Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto to the Pentagon on Friday after dropping a defacto ban on his entry into the country imposed over accusations of human rights abuses.




www.reuters.com




*


Let's pray for the best shall we?


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> On Jakarta’s wish-list is a “roadmap” to procuring the F-35 fighter jet, an Indonesian government official told Reuters, speaking on condition of anonymity, adding officials were not optimistic.


The road-map is literally the F-16V, I don't know what else MenHan wants at this point.


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> The road-map is literally the F-16V, I don't know what else MenHan wants at this point.


Let Pentagon themselves explain it to him.
If it's not working, ya angkat tangan aja udah..


----------



## Being-Art

Chestnut said:


> The road-map is literally the F-16V, I don't know what else MenHan wants at this point.


He preferred to buy the F-35 directly. But, as a consequence, Indonesia should have a long term commitment for this fighter, because currently the queue for F-35 orders is quite a lot compared to the F-16. 

in HX competition, if Finland choose F-35A, it can increase the number of queues for F-35 orders


----------



## Nike

*Modernisasi Alutsista, Armada Kapal Patroli TNI AL Akan Diperkuat Meriam Seahawk LW30M A1*
indomiliter | 15/10/2020 | Berita Matra Laut, Berita Update Alutsista, Kanon, Kapal Perang | 7 Comments

FacebookTwitterWhatsAppLineCopy LinkEmail




Guna menjamin tingkat kesiapan tempur, modernisasi alutsista menjadi sesuatu yang tak dapat ditawar, terlebih tantangan dalam operasi penugasan yang kian kompleks dan menuntut sistem persenjataan yang mumpuni untuk armada kapal perang TNI AL. Selai nmengoptimalkan Sistem Senjata Armada Terpadu (SSAT) pada frigat dan korvet, kelompok kapal patroli juga mendapat revitalisasi sistem persenjataan.
Sebagai realisasi, bertempat di Markas Besar TNI AL Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, pada 15 Oktober 2020, telah dilaksanakan penandatanganan kontrak dari pihak TNI AL dan PT. BTI Indo Tekno untuk pengadaan lima unit meriam baru Seahawk MSI-DS LW30M A1 kaliber 30mm, yang nantinya akan dipasang di bagian haluan kapal patroli kelas PC-40.
PT. BTI Indo Tekno adalah Authorized Partner dari MSI Defence (MSI-DS), pabrikan alutista Inggris yang merupakan pemasok Royal Navy sejak tahun 90-an. MSI-DS dipercaya oleh lebih dari 40 angkatan laut di berbagai negara dengan sekitar 300 sistem persenjataan Seahawk aktif terpasang di armada kapal perang di seluruh dunia.

Penandatanganan kontrak antara PT. BTI Indo Tekno dengan TNI AL sekaligus menghantarkan MSI-DS untuk pertama kalinya mendapatkan kontrak di Indonesia secara independen. Sebelumnya di lingkungan TNI AL, MSI-DS adalah bukan nama baru, karena 6 unit sistem senjata di korvet Bung Tomo Class, yaitu meriam penangkis serangan udara (PSU) DS 30B REMSIG adalah produksi MSI-DS yang sudah terintegrasi sebelumnya.
Kepada _Indomiliter.com_, Peter Tjahjono selaku Direktur PT. BTI Indo Tekno menyebutkan bahwa dalam kontraknya termasuk perkerjaan modifikasi kapal, instalasi, integrasi, uji coba dan serah terima, serta after sales service dan jaminan ketersediaan suku cadang hingga masa pakai berakhir. Ia juga menambahkan bahwa sesuai kesepakatan, meriam akan dikirimkan secara bertahap ke Indonesia. “Tiga unit akan dipasang pada tahun 2021 dan sisanya dua unit akan dipasang pada tahun 2022,” ujarnya.



_Seahawk LW30M A1 terpasang pada haluan TTS QUINAM (CG 26) – kapal patroli penjaga pantai Trinidad dan Tobago_
Adapun PT. BTI Indo Tekno yang berkantor pusat di Surabaya adalah kontraktor alutsista dengan spesialisasi di bidang MRO, platform kapal angkatan laut, sistem persenjataan, dan sistem navigasi. PT. BTI Indo Tekno juga memegang lebih dari 10 agen pabrikan alutsista terkemuka di dunia dan berkomitmen untuk meningkatkan kapabilitas tempur jajaran kapal perang TNI AL kedepannya.
Sekilas tentang meriam Seahawk LW30M A1, senjata ini dikenal handal dengan tingkat akurasi yang sangat tinggi dan yang paling ringan di kelasnya. Selain dapat diintegrasikan dengan CMS (Combat Management System) dan mode pengoperasian manual, senjata ini juga dapat dioperasikan secara remote, serta dibekali dengan beragam sensor canggih dalam satu paket, diantaranya kamera bersensifitas tinggi yang dapat menangkap gambar dengan kondisi pencahayaan rendah, thermal imager, dan laser range finder.

Komponen utama pada Seahawk LW30M A1 adalah laras ATK Mk44 Bushmaster II kaliber 30×173 mm. Dilengkapi dengan gyro stabilization, meriam ini dapat mengkompensasi dan menjamin akurasi tembakan di kondisi laut yang bergelombang. Seahawk LW30M A1 sendiri mengusung desain meriam dengan dual feed system yang dilengkapi dengan dua kotak magazine, dimana masing-masing berisi 100 munisi dengan total 240 munisi termasuk 40 terpasang di chute_._




Dari sisi performa, meriam Seahawk LW30M A1 punya kecepatan tembak (rapid mode) 200 proyektil per menit dengan jarak tembak efektif maksimum mencapai 4,5 kilometer. Selain menjadi senjata utama pada kelas kapal patroli, pihak MSI-DS menyebut meriam ini ideal sebagai senjata lapis kedua di kelas kapal frigat dan korvet. *(Indomiliter)









Modernisasi Alutsista, Armada Kapal Patroli TNI AL Akan Diperkuat Meriam Seahawk LW30M A1


Guna menjamin tingkat kesiapan tempur, modernisasi alutsista menjadi sesuatu yang tak dapat ditawar, terlebih tantangan dalam operasi penugasan yang kian kompleks dan menuntut sistem persenjataan yang mumpuni untuk armada kapal perang TNI AL. Selai nmengoptimalkan Sistem Senjata Armada Terpadu...




www.indomiliter.com




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jatosint

Nike said:


> *Modernisasi Alutsista, Armada Kapal Patroli TNI AL Akan Diperkuat Meriam Seahawk LW30M A1*
> indomiliter | 15/10/2020 | Berita Matra Laut, Berita Update Alutsista, Kanon, Kapal Perang | 7 Comments
> 
> FacebookTwitterWhatsAppLineCopy LinkEmail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guna menjamin tingkat kesiapan tempur, modernisasi alutsista menjadi sesuatu yang tak dapat ditawar, terlebih tantangan dalam operasi penugasan yang kian kompleks dan menuntut sistem persenjataan yang mumpuni untuk armada kapal perang TNI AL. Selai nmengoptimalkan Sistem Senjata Armada Terpadu (SSAT) pada frigat dan korvet, kelompok kapal patroli juga mendapat revitalisasi sistem persenjataan.
> Sebagai realisasi, bertempat di Markas Besar TNI AL Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, pada 15 Oktober 2020, telah dilaksanakan penandatanganan kontrak dari pihak TNI AL dan PT. BTI Indo Tekno untuk pengadaan lima unit meriam baru Seahawk MSI-DS LW30M A1 kaliber 30mm, yang nantinya akan dipasang di bagian haluan kapal patroli kelas PC-40.
> PT. BTI Indo Tekno adalah Authorized Partner dari MSI Defence (MSI-DS), pabrikan alutista Inggris yang merupakan pemasok Royal Navy sejak tahun 90-an. MSI-DS dipercaya oleh lebih dari 40 angkatan laut di berbagai negara dengan sekitar 300 sistem persenjataan Seahawk aktif terpasang di armada kapal perang di seluruh dunia.
> 
> Penandatanganan kontrak antara PT. BTI Indo Tekno dengan TNI AL sekaligus menghantarkan MSI-DS untuk pertama kalinya mendapatkan kontrak di Indonesia secara independen. Sebelumnya di lingkungan TNI AL, MSI-DS adalah bukan nama baru, karena 6 unit sistem senjata di korvet Bung Tomo Class, yaitu meriam penangkis serangan udara (PSU) DS 30B REMSIG adalah produksi MSI-DS yang sudah terintegrasi sebelumnya.
> Kepada _Indomiliter.com_, Peter Tjahjono selaku Direktur PT. BTI Indo Tekno menyebutkan bahwa dalam kontraknya termasuk perkerjaan modifikasi kapal, instalasi, integrasi, uji coba dan serah terima, serta after sales service dan jaminan ketersediaan suku cadang hingga masa pakai berakhir. Ia juga menambahkan bahwa sesuai kesepakatan, meriam akan dikirimkan secara bertahap ke Indonesia. “Tiga unit akan dipasang pada tahun 2021 dan sisanya dua unit akan dipasang pada tahun 2022,” ujarnya.
> 
> 
> 
> _Seahawk LW30M A1 terpasang pada haluan TTS QUINAM (CG 26) – kapal patroli penjaga pantai Trinidad dan Tobago_
> Adapun PT. BTI Indo Tekno yang berkantor pusat di Surabaya adalah kontraktor alutsista dengan spesialisasi di bidang MRO, platform kapal angkatan laut, sistem persenjataan, dan sistem navigasi. PT. BTI Indo Tekno juga memegang lebih dari 10 agen pabrikan alutsista terkemuka di dunia dan berkomitmen untuk meningkatkan kapabilitas tempur jajaran kapal perang TNI AL kedepannya.
> Sekilas tentang meriam Seahawk LW30M A1, senjata ini dikenal handal dengan tingkat akurasi yang sangat tinggi dan yang paling ringan di kelasnya. Selain dapat diintegrasikan dengan CMS (Combat Management System) dan mode pengoperasian manual, senjata ini juga dapat dioperasikan secara remote, serta dibekali dengan beragam sensor canggih dalam satu paket, diantaranya kamera bersensifitas tinggi yang dapat menangkap gambar dengan kondisi pencahayaan rendah, thermal imager, dan laser range finder.
> 
> Komponen utama pada Seahawk LW30M A1 adalah laras ATK Mk44 Bushmaster II kaliber 30×173 mm. Dilengkapi dengan gyro stabilization, meriam ini dapat mengkompensasi dan menjamin akurasi tembakan di kondisi laut yang bergelombang. Seahawk LW30M A1 sendiri mengusung desain meriam dengan dual feed system yang dilengkapi dengan dua kotak magazine, dimana masing-masing berisi 100 munisi dengan total 240 munisi termasuk 40 terpasang di chute_._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dari sisi performa, meriam Seahawk LW30M A1 punya kecepatan tembak (rapid mode) 200 proyektil per menit dengan jarak tembak efektif maksimum mencapai 4,5 kilometer. Selain menjadi senjata utama pada kelas kapal patroli, pihak MSI-DS menyebut meriam ini ideal sebagai senjata lapis kedua di kelas kapal frigat dan korvet. *(Indomiliter)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modernisasi Alutsista, Armada Kapal Patroli TNI AL Akan Diperkuat Meriam Seahawk LW30M A1
> 
> 
> Guna menjamin tingkat kesiapan tempur, modernisasi alutsista menjadi sesuatu yang tak dapat ditawar, terlebih tantangan dalam operasi penugasan yang kian kompleks dan menuntut sistem persenjataan yang mumpuni untuk armada kapal perang TNI AL. Selai nmengoptimalkan Sistem Senjata Armada Terpadu...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indomiliter.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Jeez we can't even have commonality for naval cannon

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## SgtGungHo

Nike said:


> *Menegangkan! Tes Kapal Selam Buatan RI Bikin Dag-Dig-Dug*
> *Ferry Sandi *, CNBC Indonesia
> NEWS
> 
> 15 October 2020 12:26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Kapal Selam buatan RI. (Dok: PT PAL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* Ternyata ada kisah menegangkan di balik uji coba kedalaman bawah laut kapal selam buatan Indonesia melalui PT PAL Indonesia. PAL merilis suasana menegangkan saat proses Kapal Selam Alugoro menembus kedalaman 300 meter di bawah permukaan laut.
> 
> 
> Dirut PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) Budiman Saleh menceritakan saat detik-detik menegangkan kejadian pada 4 Maret 2020 itu. Bahkan mereka meminum air laut di kedalaman ratusan meter. Kenapa?
> 
> Budiman turut serta dalam proses uji coba Tactical Diving Depth (TDD) bagian dari Sea Acceptance Test (SAT) Kapal Selam Alugoro di perairan utara Bali pada kedalaman 300 meter. Uji coba ini dilakukan setelah lolos tes Nominal Diving Depth (NDD) di kedalaman 250 meter pada Januari 2020. Tahapan pengujian tersebut merupakan pengujian yang berisiko dari sisi desain dan produksi kapal selam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PILIHAN REDAKSI
> 
> *Media Asing Soroti Kapal Selam RI yang Bikin Geger ASEAN*
> *Prabowo Disebut Kecewa Soal Kapal Selam Buatan RI, Kok Bisa?*
> *Geger Kapal Selam Made in RI, Tetapi Menhan Prabowo Kecewa*
> 
> 
> "NDD dan TDD pengujian yang paling berisiko desain dan produksi, apalagi ini pengujian pertama kali PT PAL dan Indonesia," kata Budiman dikutip dari paparannya di akun YouTube PT PAL, Kamis (15/10).
> 
> 
> 
> Ia bilang saat tes saat itu, badan kapal Alugoro mendapatkan tekanan sebesar 25 Bar pada kedalaman 250 meter dan 30 Bar pada kedalaman 300 meter. "Badan kapal selam akan menciut, diameter jadi mengecil," katanya.
> 
> Namun, ada hal yang paling menegangkan yaitu saat baju selam yang dimiliki tim yaitu Submarine Escape Immersion Equipment buatan Inggris hanya mampu bertahan di kedalaman 183 meter (600 feet). Artinya baju itu tak berguna bila kejadian terburuk menimpa tim penguji kapal selam dan dirinya di kedalaman 300 meter.
> 
> "Jika terjadi kegagalan pada kedalaman lebih dari 183 meter, maka diperlukan suatu wahana penyelamat atau Submarine Rescue Vehicle yang hingga saat ini Indonesia belum memilikinya," katanya.
> 
> Sekalipun berisiko namun segala perhitungan teknis dan mitigasi resiko, maka pengujian dilaksanakan dengan aman dan sukses mencapai kedalaman yang dipersyaratkan untuk kapal selam. "Mau nggak mau harus berserah diri kepada Allah setelah melakukan kalkulasi detil dan rinci," kenangnya.
> 
> Akhirnya momentum itu pun tiba, kapal selama Alugoro sukses menembus ke kedalaman yang krusial bagi kapal selam. Layar tampilan kedalaman di dalam kabin menunjukkan kedalaman 310,8 meter. Saat itu juga, tim mengambil sampel air laut di kedalaman tersebut, dan langsung bersulang dan meminum air laut bersama-sama sebagai bukti rasa syukur.
> 
> "Air asin banget dan dingin," kata Budiman Saleh.
> 
> Selain itu, ada aspek lain yang krusial saat pengetesan kapal selam, yaitu saat melakukan buka tutup laras terpedo di kedalaman laut, karena ada risiko hal yang tak diinginkan bisa terjadi.
> 
> Namun, ia menegaskan proses kesuksesan tes kapal selam PAL di kedalaman 300 meter berkat kemampuan SDM Indonesia dalam bidang pengelasan. Proses pengelasan kunci penting pembuatan kapal selam, proses las SDM PT PAL dilakukan di Korsel dan di dalam negeri. Hasilnya sangat memuaskan karena dinyatakan "zero defect' oleh lembaga penguji di Jerman.
> 
> "Proses pengelasan kapal akan menjadi faktor utama sukses tidaknya NDD dan TDD," katanya.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Kapal Selam buatan RI. (Dok: PT PAL)
> Kapal Selam buatan RI. (Dok: PT PAL)​
> 
> Kapal Selam Alugoro sebelumnya sempat melaksanakan Nominal Diving Depth (NDD) 250 meter pada 20 Januari 2020 lalu. Kegiatan SAT dilaksanakan di perairan utara Pulau Bali yang merupakan area latihan TNI AL serta memiliki kedalaman laut yang memadai. Pada Desember 2020, nanti rencananya akan diserahkan ke Kementerian Pertahanan. Kapal selam Alugoro, satu dari 3 kapal selam yang dipesan Indonesia dari Korsel, dua dibuat di Korsel dan satu kapal selam dibuat di PT PAL Surabaya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menegangkan! Tes Kapal Selam Buatan RI Bikin Dag-Dig-Dug
> 
> 
> Setelah beberapa bulan diuji coba, PT PAL Indonesia merilis suasana menegangkan tes kapal selam buatannya di kedalaman 300 meter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbcindonesia.com



Rumors say that Indonesia may not choose to build more Nagapasa-class even though the country already signed a contract for additional ships with Korea. It would be interesting which submarine that Indonesia chooses to purchase...probably something significantly bigger.


Being-Art said:


> He preferred to buy the F-35 directly. But, as a consequence, Indonesia should have a long term commitment for this fighter, because currently the queue for F-35 orders is quite a lot compared to the F-16.
> 
> in HX competition, if Finland choose F-35A, it can increase the number of queues for F-35 orders



I have never understood the needs for Indonesia to go for F-35A. Effective combat radius of F-35A is significantly shorter than F-16V with external fuel tanks as F-35A sacrificed a lot in aerodynamics and other departments to increase stealthiness of the fighter jet. As a country of the 2nd longest coastline, I have always assumed the top priority of Indonesian Airforce is the long combat radius with anti-ship missiles.


----------



## Ravager

SgtGungHo said:


> Rumors say that Indonesia may not choose to build more Nagapasa-class even though the country already signed a contract for additional ships with Korea. It would be interesting which submarine that Indonesia chooses to purchase...probably something significantly bigger.
> 
> 
> I have never understood the needs for Indonesia to go for F-35A. Effective combat radius of F-35A is significantly shorter than F-16V with external fuel tanks as F-35A sacrificed a lot in aerodynamics and other departments to increase stealthiness of the fighter jet. As a country of the 2nd longest coastline, I have always assumed the top priority of Indonesian Airforce is the long combat radius with anti-ship missiles.



Basically it's for a deterrent efect . That's why while asking for a token of F 35 the main goal is another F 16 . whatever series that is . What are we looking for today is number . Either 2 sq of F 16V or lump sum of boneyard relic we could modify later on we go for a broke in this visit . And the assorted support of A&EW to complement the upcoming squadron.... Hell , some also say the navy itching for the poisedon to keep their fleet a float somehow in the SCS . V 22 and chinook was for army flyboys ...


----------



## umigami

SgtGungHo said:


> Rumors say that Indonesia may not choose to build more Nagapasa-class even though the country already signed a contract for additional ships with Korea. It would be interesting which submarine that Indonesia chooses to purchase...probably something significantly bigger.
> 
> 
> I have never understood the needs for Indonesia to go for F-35A. Effective combat radius of F-35A is significantly shorter than F-16V with external fuel tanks as F-35A sacrificed a lot in aerodynamics and other departments to increase stealthiness of the fighter jet. As a country of the 2nd longest coastline, I have always assumed the top priority of Indonesian Airforce is the long combat radius with anti-ship missiles.


J20, force multiplier, kesetaraan dengan tetangga, up to date technology, a right time to demand more from The Uncle, modal 2024.


----------



## NEKONEKO

SgtGungHo said:


> Rumors say that Indonesia may not choose to build more Nagapasa-class even though the country already signed a contract for additional ships with Korea. It would be interesting which submarine that Indonesia chooses to purchase...probably something significantly bigger.


Probably submarine from Germany/ France/ Turkey/ South Korea.
It is still possible for more Nagapasa class.

Bigger or not is still unknown, but what we know is that the navy want submarine with capability to launch missile, its unknown though what kind of missile (Ashm / Land attack CM), U209 with sub harpoon also fit their requirements, maybe scorpene with exocet, maybe other submarine.


SgtGungHo said:


> I have never understood the needs for Indonesia to go for F-35A. Effective combat radius of F-35A is significantly shorter than F-16V with external fuel tanks as F-35A sacrificed a lot in aerodynamics and other departments to increase stealthiness of the fighter jet. As a country of the 2nd longest coastline, I have always assumed the top priority of Indonesian Airforce is the long combat radius with anti-ship missiles


F35 + LRASM to deal with enemy ships especially ships with advance AAW or Carrier battle group with multi layered air defence.
No need for large number of F35, though is it totally worth it to induct new kind of jet fighter that's only in a small number? same with the planned purchase of EF from Austria)


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> belum sempat merdeka udah pecah fraksi aja antar kelompok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4232656506748041


Funny, very funny. In recent post unwlmp saod willing join command with TNPB kinda like this TNPB is armed wing amd UNWLMP mostly stundent and academician etc became political wing.
Just i think unlwmp dangerous because they are like ver close with sjw like vero komeng


----------



## umigami

*Menhan Prabowo Subianto akan kunjungi Austria bahas pesawat Eurofighter Typhoon*
Menteri Pertahanan Indonesia Prabowo Subianto direncanakan bakal melakukan kunjungan ke Vienna, Austria pada 20 Oktober 2020.

Rencana kunjungan tersebut disampaikan dalam Surat Menteri Pertahanan tertanggal 8 Oktober 2020.

Surat itu merupakan surat balasan Menteri Pertahanan Indonesia Prabowo Subianto kepada Menteri Pertahanan Austria Klaudia Tanner mengenai wacana pembelian pesawat Eurofighter Typhoon bekas.

Prabowo dalam surat itu menjelaskan mengenai negaranya yang tengah melakukan pengadaan alat utama sistem persenjataan (Alutsista) untuk menjaga wilayah dan rakyat Indonesia sehingga Kementerian Pertahanan mengajukan penawaran untuk membeli pesawat Militer Austria itu.

Prabowo dalam surat itu juga mengajukan permintaan untuk bertemu dengan Klaudia Tanner pada *20 Oktober 2020 *untuk membahas wacana pembelian pesawat itu.

"Saya yakin kerja sama pertahanan kita akan terus tumbuh dan berkembang," tutup surat itu.

*READ MORE*


----------



## NEKONEKO

umigami said:


> *Menhan Prabowo Subianto akan kunjungi Austria bahas pesawat Eurofighter Typhoon*
> Menteri Pertahanan Indonesia Prabowo Subianto direncanakan bakal melakukan kunjungan ke Vienna, Austria pada 20 Oktober 2020.
> 
> Rencana kunjungan tersebut disampaikan dalam Surat Menteri Pertahanan tertanggal 8 Oktober 2020.
> 
> Surat itu merupakan surat balasan Menteri Pertahanan Indonesia Prabowo Subianto kepada Menteri Pertahanan Austria Klaudia Tanner mengenai wacana pembelian pesawat Eurofighter Typhoon bekas.
> 
> Prabowo dalam surat itu menjelaskan mengenai negaranya yang tengah melakukan pengadaan alat utama sistem persenjataan (Alutsista) untuk menjaga wilayah dan rakyat Indonesia sehingga Kementerian Pertahanan mengajukan penawaran untuk membeli pesawat Militer Austria itu.
> 
> Prabowo dalam surat itu juga mengajukan permintaan untuk bertemu dengan Klaudia Tanner pada *20 Oktober 2020 *untuk membahas wacana pembelian pesawat itu.
> 
> "Saya yakin kerja sama pertahanan kita akan terus tumbuh dan berkembang," tutup surat itu.
> 
> *READ MORE*


Will he fly directly from US?


----------



## Jatosint

Special thanks to deadlast @deadlast !


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316741312121434112

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SgtGungHo

Ravager said:


> Basically it's for a deterrent efect . That's why while asking for a token of F 35 the main goal is another F 16 . whatever series that is . What are we looking for today is number . Either 2 sq of F 16V or lump sum of boneyard relic we could modify later on we go for a broke in this visit . And the assorted support of A&EW to complement the upcoming squadron.... Hell , some also say the navy itching for the poisedon to keep their fleet a float somehow in the SCS . V 22 and chinook was for army flyboys ...



Even that's the reason, a handful of F-35 would not only be very costly to purchase as Indonesia has to buy a totally new package of logistics support, software update and other stuffs that are only good for F-35A. Would an "deterrent effect" justify such spending? 

Also the costs of maintanance and others may not be cost-effective for Indonesia as well. It seems Indonesia is far better off if they could spend all their money on buying more F-16V. However, that's just my opinion.


----------



## umigami

NEKONEKO said:


> Will he fly directly from US?


They said he will spend time in america from 15 to 19, so yeah i guess


----------



## SgtGungHo

NEKONEKO said:


> Probably submarine from Germany/ France/ Turkey/ South Korea.
> It is still possible for more Nagapasa class.
> 
> Bigger or not is still unknown, but what we know is that the navy want submarine with capability to launch missile, its unknown though what kind of missile (Ashm / Land attack CM), U209 with sub harpoon also fit their requirements, maybe scorpene with exocet, maybe other submarine.
> 
> F35 + LRASM to deal with enemy ships especially ships with advance AAW or Carrier battle group with multi layered air defence.
> No need for large number of F35, though is it totally worth it to induct new kind of jet fighter that's only in a small number? same with the planned purchase of EF from Austria)



Didn't Indonesia actually sign a contract for additional ships with South Korea? I mean if Indonesian Navy wants a VLS, it basically rules out Nagapasa-class and German&Turkish submarines. I am not sure if Indonesia could afford anything that is with a VLS from the West.


----------



## umigami

SgtGungHo said:


> Even that's the reason, a handful of F-35 would not only be very costly to purchase as Indonesia has to buy a totally new package of logistics support, software update and other stuffs that are only good for F-35A. Would an "deterrent effect" justify such spending?
> 
> Also the costs of maintanance and others may not be cost-effective for Indonesia as well. It seems Indonesia is far better off if they could spend all their money on buying more F-16V. However, that's just my opinion.


Seems like it's justified in their eyes.
I think logistical Nightmare is not really an issue for our high ranking in MoD. In fact We even consider austrian Typhoon. 🤪



SgtGungHo said:


> Didn't Indonesia actually sign a contract for additional ships with South Korea? I mean if Indonesian Navy wants a VLS, it basically rules out Nagapasa-class and German&Turkish submarines. I am not sure if Indonesia could afford anything that is with a VLS from the West.


It's not effective yet. We can pull out without major consequences.

Not VLS capable, just sub-launch-missile capable.


----------



## Nike

What i can said it is, Prabowo came in prepared and had many bargaining chips on his pocket. There is lot of negotiation, not that we can get everything what we want, but the other sides too want to secure many thing as possible as they can. Win Win Solution and every body smile at the end of time is important here. Prabowo spend a lot of resource to be able to flight directly to USA,surely he is not in the mood for pleasure visit LoL.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ravager

SgtGungHo said:


> Even that's the reason, a handful of F-35 would not only be very costly to purchase as Indonesia has to buy a totally new package of logistics support, software update and other stuffs that are only good for F-35A. Would an "deterrent effect" justify such spending?
> 
> Also the costs of maintanance and others may not be cost-effective for Indonesia as well. It seems Indonesia is far better off if they could spend all their money on buying more F-16V. However, that's just my opinion.



Well , some just consider that as a price that had to be pay for a new high spec toy that has bling2 bell and whistles . Awesome capabilities and functions as a deep hostile penetrator aside they argues , sooner or later All the F 16 series are going to be phased out anyway .... So why don't just try to get some of articles early and familiarized with it so we can churning more qualified ( question mark there !! ) operator in house for the future acquitisation .
Budget wise we definitely capable of getting atleast 2 Sq F35 + 2 more sq of F 16V . But taking consideration on supporting infrastructures ( AEW and tankers falls into this catagory ! ) that has to be present accompanying the said machine to fully exploit their capabilities ...something has to give in for the others to come out 
Chop some of this and cut some out of there ... 
Tadaa ... We all come to this all messed up procurement process schtick and beyond ....

Somehow i'm speechless and loss for the word yet wholly confused about what and where is the direction of our armed forces were going to take ...


SgtGungHo said:


> Didn't Indonesia actually sign a contract for additional ships with South Korea? I mean if Indonesian Navy wants a VLS, it basically rules out Nagapasa-class and German&Turkish submarines. I am not sure if Indonesia could afford anything that is with a VLS from the West.



Just because we spend so litle in defense spending that doesn't reflect our real capabilities in procurement endeavours ... For arguement sake ...we are a trillion dollar economies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SgtGungHo

umigami said:


> Seems like it's justified in their eyes.
> I think logistical Nightmare is not really an issue for our high ranking in MoD. In fact We even consider austrian Typhoon. 🤪
> 
> 
> It's not effective yet. We can pull out without major consequences.
> 
> Not VLS capable, just sub-launch-missile capable.



There is absolutely no logic in buying Typhoon in my opinions as the UK & Germany have demonstarted that it costs ridiculous amount of money to keep their Typhoon fleets active. However, if that's what Indonesia wants...

Are you sure?
Indonesia, South Korea Ink $1 Billion Contract for 3 Diesel-Electric Submarines








Indonesia, South Korea Ink $1 Billion Contract for 3 Diesel-Electric Submarines


The Indonesian Navy is slated to receive three more Nagapasa-class diesel-electric subs by 2026.



thediplomat.com





By the way, that was supposedly a contract for additional 3 submarines. I am not sure how could Indonesia could just "walk away" from the contract without any major consequence even their officials are worrying about it

Two sources at the MoD and the Indonesian Navy confirmed to _Jane’s _“that among matters being discussed at the moment include legal and financial implications of walking away from the contract that was announced in April 2019.”








Indonesia Is Reconsidering Contract With South Korea for 3 Diesel-Electric Submarines


The Indonesian government is considering cancelling a contract with South Korea for three Nagapasa-class diesel-electric attack subs.



thediplomat.com





A complete mess.


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> Well , some just consider that as a price that had to be pay for a new high spec toy that has bling2 bell and whistles . Awesome capabilities and functions as a deep hostile penetrator aside they argues , sooner or later All the F 16 series are going to be phased out anyway .... So why don't just try to get some of articles early and familiarized with it so we can churning more qualified ( question mark there !! ) operator in house for the future acquitisation .
> Budget wise we definitely capable of getting atleast 2 Sq F35 + 2 more sq of F 16V . But taking consideration on supporting infrastructures ( AEW and tankers falls into this catagory ! ) that has to be present accompanying the said machine to fully exploit their capabilities ...something has to give in for the others to come out
> Chop some of this and cut some out of there ...
> Tadaa ... We all come to this all messed up procurement process schtick and beyond ....
> 
> Somehow i'm speechless and loss for the word yet wholly confused about what and where is the direction of our armed forces were going to take ...



There is no confusion at all lah, what not in order is which capability we should acquire first. The end of order is to gain interoperability with our Not So Called Friend, for everything.


SgtGungHo said:


> There is absolutely no logic in buying Typhoon in my opinions as the UK & Germany have demonstarted that it costs ridiculous amount of money to keep their Typhoon fleets active. However, if that's what Indonesia wants...
> 
> Are you sure?
> Indonesia, South Korea Ink $1 Billion Contract for 3 Diesel-Electric Submarines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia, South Korea Ink $1 Billion Contract for 3 Diesel-Electric Submarines
> 
> 
> The Indonesian Navy is slated to receive three more Nagapasa-class diesel-electric subs by 2026.
> 
> 
> 
> thediplomat.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, that was supposedly a contract for additional 3 submarines. I am not sure how could Indonesia could just "walk away" from the contract without any major consequence even their officials are worrying about it
> 
> Two sources at the MoD and the Indonesian Navy confirmed to _Jane’s _“that among matters being discussed at the moment include legal and financial implications of walking away from the contract that was announced in April 2019.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia Is Reconsidering Contract With South Korea for 3 Diesel-Electric Submarines
> 
> 
> The Indonesian government is considering cancelling a contract with South Korea for three Nagapasa-class diesel-electric attack subs.
> 
> 
> 
> thediplomat.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A complete messs.



There is no problem, with the last Submarine of first batch order still being on the run tests they want to sort of things through. In principle, the Parliament and MoD had set aside the budget to built more Submarine in 2021 from 2021 state budget.









Kabar Baik! Proyek Kapal Selam Made in RI Lanjut di 2021


Pemerintah berencana kembali menyuntik PT PAL untuk pengembangan kapal selam.




www.cnbcindonesia.com





But they still want to get more supplier for the rest of the target.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

SgtGungHo said:


> Didn't Indonesia actually sign a contract for additional ships with South Korea? I mean if Indonesian Navy wants a VLS, it basically rules out Nagapasa-class and German&Turkish submarines. I am not sure if Indonesia could afford anything that is with a VLS from the West.


Idk if TNI AL want submarine with VLS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> There is no confusion at all lah, what not in order is which capability we should acquire first. The end of order is to gain *interoperability with our Not So Called Friend*, for everything.



The only reason my head doesn't explode as yet ...

😭😭


NEKONEKO said:


> Idk if TNI AL want submarine with VLS.



It's not a VLS per se ... Their multi mission capabilities that were pursued here . Tomahawk class Long range cruised missille were the lollipop dream candy for the admiralty


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> There is no confusion at all lah, what not in order is which capability we should acquire first. The end of order is to gain interoperability with our Not So Called Friend, for everything.
> 
> 
> There is no problem, with the last Submarine of first batch order still being on the run tests they want to sort of things through. In principle, the Parliament and MoD had set aside the budget to built more Submarine in 2021 from 2021 state budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kabar Baik! Proyek Kapal Selam Made in RI Lanjut di 2021
> 
> 
> Pemerintah berencana kembali menyuntik PT PAL untuk pengembangan kapal selam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbcindonesia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they still want to get more supplier for the rest of the target.


So this will be the last batch for nagapasa class?


----------



## Nike

There is lot of confusion when you quote foreign journos regarding Indonesia procurement policy lately. Heck even we are who closely working with the stakeholder is always being confused with the up and ante.


umigami said:


> So this will be the last batch for nagapasa class?



Yes, they want to move up the ladder after getting through with this, but sure they want more number first. Hell, even MoD is in talks to acquire surplus U 209

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> There is lot of confusion when you quote foreign journos regarding Indonesia procurement policy lately. Heck even we are who closely working with the stakeholder is always being confused with the up and ante.
> 
> 
> Yes, they want to move up the ladder after getting through with this, but sure they want more number first. Hell, even MoD is in talks to acquire surplus U 209


 
Chaotic and maddening was an understatement in +62 procurement process . But , i'm glad .... Atleast we are going and moving somewhere in this prabowo's terms and reluctanly has to give him some credit for it 


I still couldn't forgive him though ... 😂😂


----------



## Kansel

NEKONEKO said:


> Idk if TNI AL want submarine with VLS.


Negative, they're going for missile equipped submarine doesn't mean they went for VLS equipped submarine.

------------------------------------------------------------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316758274247585795


----------



## Nike

What i can said is Prabowo want to order everything in bulks if possible. He is not fond with previous policy to order everything in batch of few



Ravager said:


> Chaotic and maddening was an understatement in +62 procurement process . But , i'm glad .... Atleast we are going and moving somewhere in this prabowo's terms and reluctanly has to give him some credit for it
> 
> 
> I still couldn't forgive him though ... 😂😂



He is more fond to order everything by bulks if possible. The recent case of munition order and Maung, along with work for nine surface warships at once is the proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> What i can said it is, Prabowo came in prepared and had *many bargaining chips* on his pocket. There is lot of negotiation, not that we can get everything what we want, but the other sides too want to secure many thing as possible as they can. *Win Win Solution and every body smile at the end of time is important here*. Prabowo spend a lot of resource to be able to flight directly to USA,surely he is not in the mood for pleasure visit LoL.


I second this.

By respecting the talk with US our dephan also not officially said that Austria, Germany, Turky, France as the next destination. But the intended "leak" by insider told us that he is going there anyway, now this can be seen as a msg to US that if both parties failed to reach an agreemant then he prolly going to take the business elsewhere.

Budget wise (for fighter) its prolly going to be USD 1.1 Bil (from SU-35 budget post) with additional extra budget this year from PLN. With Iver/Submarine big purchase over the horizon and possibly P8/Tanker/EWA as well in this last part of MEF, I have a wild guess that this year budget for fighter would be around USD 1.5 Bil. So the total should be around USD 2.6 bil give or take (keep in mind its a wild guess by looking at the last couple of year total budget approved for PLN & our past fighter purchase budget).

So what can we get from around USD 2 bil? What would be interesting to see is the PLN budget is for brand new fighters/assets, but can the PLN be used for all brand new avionics/engine for the upgraded use F-16 platform if the fighter it self is free? Its possible tho it doesnt change the fact that it will cost more politically domestic wise as there is a law preventing us to buy used def assets. Idk how the govt going to spin this politically.


----------



## Nike

Gundala said:


> I second this.
> 
> By respecting the talk with US our dephan also not officially said that Austria, Germany, Turky, France as the next destination. But the intended "leak" by insider told us that he is going there anyway, now this can be seen as a msg to US that if both parties failed to reach an agreemant then he prolly going to take the business elsewhere.
> 
> Budget wise (for fighter) its prolly going to be USD 1.1 Bil (from SU-35 budget post) with additional extra budget this year from PLN. With Iver/Submarine big purchase over the horizon and possibly P8/Tanker/EWA as well in this last part of MEF, I have a wild guess that this year budget for fighter would be around USD 1.5 Bil. So the total should be around USD 2.6 bil give or take (keep in mind its a wild guess by looking at the last couple of year total budget approved for PLN & our past fighter purchase budget).
> 
> So what can we get from around USD 2 bil? What would be interesting to see is the PLN budget is for brand new fighters/assets, but can the PLN be used for all brand new avionics/engine for the upgraded use F-16 platform if the fighter it self is free? Its possible tho it doesnt change the fact that it will cost more politically domestic wise as there is a law preventing us to buy used def assets. Idk how the govt going to spin this politically.



They Will not go for Baguette instead they prefer to take Rossbiff offer, this had been Made sure with the recent decision to keep more assets, delay retirement schedule and expanding policy of Menhan. The Hawk will be kept, UK will agree with Indonesia Austrian deals directly (this possible because all of the consortium member had giving green light tacitly ) well but it is from my source (i don't know if it is true or not but it is very plaussible). 

For US trips they will go with FMS scheme for almost everything on the list, and too they want to make sure of our Direct commercial order of C130J in which had been left unattended by previous MoD after contract during his LM visit in the way back in 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

Gundala said:


> I second this.
> 
> By respecting the talk with US our dephan also not officially said that Austria, Germany, Turky, France as the next destination. But the intended "leak" by insider told us that he is going there anyway, now this can be seen as a msg to US that if both parties failed to reach an agreemant then he prolly going to take the business elsewhere.
> 
> Budget wise (for fighter) its prolly going to be USD 1.1 Bil (from SU-35 budget post) with additional extra budget this year from PLN. With Iver/Submarine big purchase over the horizon and possibly P8/Tanker/EWA as well in this last part of MEF, I have a wild guess that this year budget for fighter would be around USD 1.5 Bil. So the total should be around USD 2.6 bil give or take (keep in mind its a wild guess by looking at the last couple of year total budget approved for PLN & our past fighter purchase budget).
> 
> So what can we get from around USD 2 bil? What would be interesting to see is the PLN budget is for brand new fighters/assets, but can the PLN be used for all brand new avionics/engine for the upgraded use F-16 platform if the fighter it self is free? Its possible tho it doesnt change the fact that it will cost more politically domestic wise as there is a law preventing us to buy used def assets. Idk how the govt going to spin this politically.



With all this scare of chinese SCS intrusion and all of those Communism warung kopi talk ... All will be good ..noo problemmo 

😎😎


Nike said:


> What i can said is Prabowo want to order everything in bulks if possible. He is not fond with previous policy to order everything in batch of few
> 
> 
> 
> He is more fond to order everything by bulks if possible. The recent case of munition order and Maung, along with work for nine surface warships at once is the proof.



More credit to him then .... ☕☕


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> They Will not go for Baguette instead they prefer to take Rossbiff offer, this had been Made sure with the recent decision to keep more assets, delay retirement schedule and expanding policy of Menhan. The Hawk will be kept, UK will agree with Indonesia Austrian deals directly (this possible because all of the consortium member had giving green light tacitly ) well but it is from my source (i don't know if it is true or not but it is very plaussible).
> 
> For US trips they will go with FMS scheme for almost everything on the list, and too they want to make sure of our Direct commercial order of C130J in which had been left unattended by previous MoD after contract during his LM visit in the way back in 2018


Hmm.... to be honest idk why this typhoon been hangin around in the plan aside from frequent "murah bangettt" reason, seberapa murah idk. Its prolly related to the "follow up" deal that Im not aware of.

Retaining the hawk is going to be the issue. It wont be much of retaining but perhaps to let it die slowly from "kanibal" just like the F5E I assume.

OMG yea, the C130J!! It was part of the deal to balance the trade budget and greasing the caatsa with Mattis if Im not mistaken, geezz I forgot about that already  Idk if we going to "honor" that hercules deal tho. But we still need it nevertheless so we'll see.


----------



## Nike

Gundala said:


> Hmm.... to be honest idk why this typhoon been hangin around in the plan aside from frequent "murah bangettt" reason, seberapa murah idk. Its prolly related to the "follow up" deal that Im not aware of.
> 
> Retaining the hawk is going to be the issue. It wont be much of retaining but perhaps to let it die slowly from "kanibal" just like the F5E I assume.
> 
> OMG yea, the C130J!! It was part of the deal to balance the trade budget and greasing the caatsa with Mattis if Im not mistaken, geezz I forgot about that already  Idk if we going to "honor" that hercules deal tho. But we still need it nevertheless so we'll see.



They will conduct MLU on those Hawks and heavy maintenance for the Adour engine. In short the Hawks will be kept for another two or more decades


----------



## san.geuk

if hawk upgrade had similar with RAAF upgrade then it will be good path for pilot conversion for using F35









BAE completes Hawk LIFCAP upgrade - Australian Defence Magazine


The final Hawk Mk.127 aircraft to be upgraded under the Lead-In Fighter Capability Assurance Program was handed back to Air Force on March 7.




www.australiandefence.com.au


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Heck even we are who closely working with the stakeholder is always being confused with the up and ante.





Ravager said:


> Chaotic and maddening was an understatement in +62 procurement process .


Understandable, have a nice day.

Also isn't bancakan is already kinda like a tradition?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
5


----------



## HellFireIndo

*Konfirm, Prabowo akan Temui Tanner pada 20 Oktober Bahas Typhoon*

15 Oktober 2020




Typhoon Angkatan Udara Austria (photo : Giorgio Varisco)

*Menhan Prabowo Subianto akan kunjungi Austria bahas pesawat Eurofighter Typhoon*
Menteri Pertahanan Indonesia Prabowo Subianto direncanakan bakal melakukan kunjungan ke Vienna, Austria pada 20 Oktober 2020.
Rencana kunjungan tersebut disampaikan dalam Surat Menteri Pertahanan tertanggal 8 Oktober 2020.
Surat itu merupakan surat balasan Menteri Pertahanan Indonesia Prabowo Subianto kepada Menteri Pertahanan Austria Klaudia Tanner mengenai wacana pembelian pesawat Eurofighter Typhoon bekas.
Prabowo dalam surat itu menjelaskan mengenai negaranya yang tengah melakukan pengadaan alat utama sistem persenjataan (Alutsista) untuk menjaga wilayah dan rakyat Indonesia sehingga Kementerian Pertahanan mengajukan penawaran untuk membeli pesawat Militer Austria itu.
Prabowo dalam surat itu juga mengajukan permintaan untuk bertemu dengan Klaudia Tanner pada 20 Oktober 2020 untuk membahas wacana pembelian pesawat itu.
"Saya yakin kerja sama pertahanan kita akan terus tumbuh dan berkembang," tutup surat itu.
Juru Bicara Menteri Pertahanan Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak hingga kini tidak merespons saat ditanya mengenai rencana kunjungan Prabowo ke Austria.
Sebelumnya, Indonesia menyatakan ketertarikannya dengan pesawat tempur Eurofighter Typhoon bekas sebanyak 15 unit dari pemerintah Austria.
Rencana pembelian ini muncul dari beredarnya surat Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto kepada Menteri Pertahanan Austria Klaudia Tanner tertanggal 10 Juli 2020 lalu.
Dalam surat tersebut, Prabowo mengatakan 15 unit pesawat Eurofighter Typhoon yang dibeli Austria pada 2002 lalu untuk memenuhi kebutuhan militer Indonesia dalam melakukan modernisasi alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista).
Dia pun menjelaskan bahwa dirinya sangat terkesan dengan teknologi alutsista yang dimiliki oleh negara-negara Eropa.
Prabowo berharap dengan usulan rencana pembelian tersebut akan menguntungkan kedua negara.
Menanggapi surat tersebut, Menteri Pertahanan Austria menyambut baik ketertarikan Indonesia melalui surat balasan pada awal September.
Klaudia Tanner pun mengaku akan mengurus permasalahan legal terkait pembelian pesawat tersebut.
Namun Tanner mengingatkan Prabowo bahwa penjualan 15 Eurofighter Typhoon tidak mudah lantaran akan melibatkan sejumlah pihak.
Seperti dikutip pada laman Airbus, Eurofighter merupakan pesawat jet multifungsi paling modern.
Pesawat ini dilengkapi dengan dua mesin Eurojet EJ200 sehingga bisa menghasilkan daya dorong dan kemampuan manuver yang baik.
Airbus menyebut pesawat ini memiliki mode senyap dan juga dilengkapi radar AESA.
Austria sempat mengalami permasalahan terkaut pengadaan 15 unit pesawat tempur Eurofighter Typhoon 2003 lalu lantaran diwarnai masalah dugaan skandal suap.

Omfg REEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!1!1!1!1!1!1!1!1!1!1!1!1


----------



## Nike

*Kemlu Mendorong Kerja Sama Pertahanan dalam Produksi Mortar antara PT. Pindad dan Carfil S.A. Brasov - Romania*

16 Oktober 2020




Mortar Commando 60mm (photo : Carfil)

Dubes RI Bucharest didampingi oleh PF Ekonomi telah melaksanakan kunjungan kerja ke Brasov. Kunjungan dilakukan ke pabrik anak perusahaan ROMARM, CARFIL S.A., yang merupakan produsen mortir dan peralatan explosif dengan standarisasi NATO.

Dubes RI Bucharest disambut oleh Direktur CARFIL, Mircea Tantau, serta melakukan uji coba di shooting range untuk masing-masing senjata eksplosif. CARFIL memproduksi 2 (dua) produk unggulan, yaitu:




Amunisi pelontar granat RPG7 (photo : Reddit)

*1. 60 MM Mortar, Commando Type, 2001 Model*
Rumania merupakan salah satu produsen tipe mortar ini di dunia, di samping Rusia dan Amerika Serikat. Alat ini didesain spesial untuk angkatan darat, laut, dan udara.

*2. RPG-7 (amunisi)*
Memiliki efek ganda berupa high explosive (seperti bom) dan thermobaric (tekanan tinggi dan temperatur tinggi). Rumania menciptakan amunisi tersebut dengan 3 (tiga) fungsi: meledakkan, menghancurkan dan memberikan tekanan.

Melalui kunjungan ini, Dubes RI Bucharest mengharapkan terjalin kerja sama pertahanan berupa transfer of knowledge produksi mortar dengan PT. PINDAD.

(Kemlu)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> I just remember, lover soldier like Theban Sacred bands, Carthage Sacred bands, Spartan and so on will fought ferociously in the battlefield. Thought, in the end they all being conquered by the more conservative society like the Roman Republic.



Hold on a secc there. Where TF did you read those? The Sparta is no where near "lover boys" same thing with the Roman, although not sure about the Theban or Athenians though. The relationship between a master & servant or mentor & pupil could be misinterpret as same sex relationship, but this is gross misinterpretation. Also keep in mind the same similar relationship pattern persist widely even in Medieval Europe lasting until the fading of feudal army in lieu of a standing army in the 16th - 17th century



SgtGungHo said:


> Even that's the reason, a handful of F-35 would not only be very costly to purchase as Indonesia has to buy a totally new package of logistics support, software update and other stuffs that are only good for F-35A. Would an "deterrent effect" justify such spending?



The role for plane such as F35 isn't for actually delivering the strike paylload, but to act more as a forward controler for the rest of the strike package. Which mean we only need small amount of them. Here is an example of the concept albeit from _ScaryBus_ rather than from LM








SgtGungHo said:


> Didn't Indonesia actually sign a contract for additional ships with South Korea? I mean if Indonesian Navy wants a VLS, it basically rules out Nagapasa-class and German&Turkish submarines. I am not sure if Indonesia could afford anything that is with a VLS from the West.



There isn't any need for VLS capable sub. The only reason for the existence of sub VLS is to launch saturated cruise missile attack while retaining loaded torpedo tube at the same time. Even missile such as TLAM (UGM-109) can be launch from a standard torpedo tube.



Gundala said:


> Idk how the govt going to spin this politically.



By pouring more budget for "Buzzer Binaan isstana"


----------



## NEKONEKO

_Tokyo is also negotiating with Indonesia and Thailand to sign an agreement regarding defence equipment transfers as it seeks to draw on Southeast Asian demand, it added._





__





Japan to sign agreement allowing arms exports to Vietnam -Nikkei - The Jakarta Post







www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia eyeing Eurofighter Typhoon fighter jets*
*Defense minister due in Austria on Oct. 20 to finalize purchase plan of fighter jets*
Erric Permana |15.10.2020








*JAKARTA, Indonesia *
Indonesia's defense minister is scheduled to visit Vienna, Austria, next Tuesday to discuss plans to purchase of Eurofighter Typhoon jets.
Prabowo Subianto conveyed his country's interest in the jets in a letter dated Oct. 8 to his Austrian counterpart Klaudia Tanner.
"I am sure our defense cooperation will continue to grow and develop," said Subianto, adding that the deal would benefit both countries.
Previously, Prabowo wrote a letter to Klaudia Tanner on July 10, expressing Jakarta's intention to buy 15 Eurofighter Typhoon fighter jets.
"We are in the middle of procuring vital defense equipment to protect our national territory and citizens, thus following up on our proposal regarding the Austrian Eurofighter jets," he said in the letter.
In September, Tanner officially responded to the request, welcoming the plan and promising that she would attend to the legal issues related to the sale.
However, Tanner underlined that the transaction would not be simple as it would involve many parties.
The Eurofighter Typhoon is an advanced swing-role fighter jet, equipped with two Eurojet EJ200 engines.

*Writing by Maria Elisa Hospita from Anadolu Agency's Indonesian-language service in Jakarta

Anadolu Agency website contains only a portion of the news stories offered to subscribers in the AA News Broadcasting System (HAS), and in summarized form.









Indonesia eyeing Eurofighter Typhoon fighter jets


Defense minister due in Austria on Oct. 20 to finalize purchase plan of fighter jets - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr


----------



## Nike

Yonif Raider 715


----------



## umigami

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316889970586636288US$ 65 Billion for 14 years. Equitable I think.
Sales lokal: 🤑🤑🤑🤑


Nike said:


> *Indonesia eyeing Eurofighter Typhoon fighter jets*
> *Defense minister due in Austria on Oct. 20 to finalize purchase plan of fighter jets*
> Erric Permana |15.10.2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JAKARTA, Indonesia *
> Indonesia's defense minister is scheduled to visit Vienna, Austria, next Tuesday to discuss plans to purchase of Eurofighter Typhoon jets.
> Prabowo Subianto conveyed his country's interest in the jets in a letter dated Oct. 8 to his Austrian counterpart Klaudia Tanner.
> "I am sure our defense cooperation will continue to grow and develop," said Subianto, adding that the deal would benefit both countries.
> Previously, Prabowo wrote a letter to Klaudia Tanner on July 10, expressing Jakarta's intention to buy 15 Eurofighter Typhoon fighter jets.
> "We are in the middle of procuring vital defense equipment to protect our national territory and citizens, thus following up on our proposal regarding the Austrian Eurofighter jets," he said in the letter.
> In September, Tanner officially responded to the request, welcoming the plan and promising that she would attend to the legal issues related to the sale.
> However, Tanner underlined that the transaction would not be simple as it would involve many parties.
> The Eurofighter Typhoon is an advanced swing-role fighter jet, equipped with two Eurojet EJ200 engines.
> 
> *Writing by Maria Elisa Hospita from Anadolu Agency's Indonesian-language service in Jakarta
> 
> Anadolu Agency website contains only a portion of the news stories offered to subscribers in the AA News Broadcasting System (HAS), and in summarized form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia eyeing Eurofighter Typhoon fighter jets
> 
> 
> Defense minister due in Austria on Oct. 20 to finalize purchase plan of fighter jets - Anadolu Agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aa.com.tr


Well, at this point I just hope they integrate AIM9x and AMRAAM C7 to them before transfer it to us.

And some double seater as bonus If possible 🙃


----------



## Ruhnama

Jatosint said:


> Jeez we can't even have commonality for naval cannon


Seenggaknya standarized the caliber first.
How many autocannon caliber navy have?
20mm 23 mm etc.... fromrussian china, swiss etc


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> *Kemlu Mendorong Kerja Sama Pertahanan dalam Produksi Mortar antara PT. Pindad dan Carfil S.A. Brasov - Romania*
> 
> 16 Oktober 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortar Commando 60mm (photo : Carfil)
> 
> Dubes RI Bucharest didampingi oleh PF Ekonomi telah melaksanakan kunjungan kerja ke Brasov. Kunjungan dilakukan ke pabrik anak perusahaan ROMARM, CARFIL S.A., yang merupakan produsen mortir dan peralatan explosif dengan standarisasi NATO.
> 
> Dubes RI Bucharest disambut oleh Direktur CARFIL, Mircea Tantau, serta melakukan uji coba di shooting range untuk masing-masing senjata eksplosif. CARFIL memproduksi 2 (dua) produk unggulan, yaitu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amunisi pelontar granat RPG7 (photo : Reddit)
> 
> *1. 60 MM Mortar, Commando Type, 2001 Model*
> Rumania merupakan salah satu produsen tipe mortar ini di dunia, di samping Rusia dan Amerika Serikat. Alat ini didesain spesial untuk angkatan darat, laut, dan udara.
> 
> *2. RPG-7 (amunisi)*
> Memiliki efek ganda berupa high explosive (seperti bom) dan thermobaric (tekanan tinggi dan temperatur tinggi). Rumania menciptakan amunisi tersebut dengan 3 (tiga) fungsi: meledakkan, menghancurkan dan memberikan tekanan.
> 
> Melalui kunjungan ini, Dubes RI Bucharest mengharapkan terjalin kerja sama pertahanan berupa transfer of knowledge produksi mortar dengan PT. PINDAD.
> 
> (Kemlu)







__ https://www.facebook.com/lembagakeris/posts/3081715418603447

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Prajurit Yonif Mekanis 202/Taji Malela menaiki kendaraan Panser Anoa yang disiagakan di Senayan City, Jakarta Selatan, Selasa (13/10/2020). Sejumlah kendaraan taktis milik TNI disiagakan di sejumlah lokasi di Ibu Kota sebagai antisipasi pengamanan aksi tolak UU Cipta Kerja. ANTARA FOTO/Sigid Kurniawan/wsj. 





Prajurit Yonif Mekanis 202/Taji Malela berdiri di dekat Panser Anoa yang disiagakan di Senayan City, Jakarta Selatan, Selasa (13/10/2020). Sejumlah kendaraan taktis milik TNI disiagakan di sejumlah lokasi di Ibu Kota sebagai antisipasi pengamanan aksi tolak UU Cipta Kerja. ANTARA FOTO/Sigid Kurniawan/wsj. 




Prajurit Yonif Mekanis 202/Taji Malela berdiri di atas Panser Anoa yang disiagakan di Senayan City, Jakarta Selatan, Selasa (13/10/2020). Sejumlah kendaraan taktis milik TNI disiagakan di sejumlah lokasi di Ibu Kota sebagai antisipasi pengamanan aksi tolak UU Cipta Kerja. ANTARA FOTO/Sigid Kurniawan/wsj. 





Prajurit Yonif Mekanis 202/Taji Malela berdiri di atas Panser Anoa yang disiagakan di Senayan City, Jakarta Selatan, Selasa (13/10/2020). Sejumlah kendaraan taktis milik TNI disiagakan di sejumlah lokasi di Ibu Kota sebagai antisipasi pengamanan aksi tolak UU Cipta Kerja. ANTARA FOTO/Sigid Kurniawan/wsj.




Petugas kepolisian melakukan pengamanan jelang aksi tolak Undang-Undang Cipta Kerja di Jalan Medan Merdeka Barat, Jakarta, Selasa (13/10/2020). Sebanyak kurang lebih 12 ribu personel gabungan TNI, Polri dan Pemprov DKI Jakarta diterjunkan untuk mengawal aksi tersebut. ANTARA FOTO/Rivan Awal Lingga/wsj. 




Petugas kepolisian melakukan pengamanan jelang aksi tolak Undang-Undang Cipta Kerja di depan Istana Merdeka, Jakarta, Selasa (13/10/2020). Sebanyak kurang lebih 12 ribu personel gabungan TNI, Polri dan Pemprov DKI Jakarta diterjunkan untuk mengawal aksi tersebut. ANTARA FOTO/Rivan Awal Lingga/wsj. 





Petugas kepolisian dan TNI melakukan koordinasi pengamanan jelang aksi tolak Undang-Undang Cipta Kerja di kawasan Monas, Jakarta, Selasa (13/10/2020). Sebanyak kurang lebih 12 ribu personel gabungan TNI, Polri dan Pemprov DKI Jakarta diterjunkan untuk mengawal aksi tersebut. ANTARA FOTO/Rivan Awal Lingga/wsj.


----------



## Nike

*Developing Indonesia's defense capability*

7th October 2020 



TNI soldiers form the figure 75 surrounded by several AH-64E Apache helicopters at the Ahmad Yani Army Main Air Base (Lanumad) area, Semarang, Central Java , Friday (2-10-2020). The activity was conducted to welcome TNI's 75th Anniversary on October 5, 2020, bearing the theme "Synergy for the Country". (ANTARA FOTO / Aji Styawan / aww.)

*Teguh Ariffaiz Nasution is a graduate of the University of Indonesia's international relations department.

**Rahmad Nasution is an ANTARA journalist


The Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) commemorated its 75th anniversary on Oct 5 amid the government’s efforts to win a battle against the ongoing novel coronavirus disease that has gravely impacted public health and the economy.

Apart from this worrisome scenario, as the TNI commander-in-chief, President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) reiterated his support for TNI's transformation in accordance with the dynamics of the strategic environment, threats, and developments in military technology.

The president also unveiled that over the last five years, the TNI had brought about organizational transformation by forming new organizational units,
three Joint Regional Defense Commands, three Air Force's Drone Squadrons, and a TNI Cyber Unit.

President Jokowi affirmed that the formation of those new TNI units reflected the government's commitment to persistently supporting the transformation of the organization focused on intensifying its roles.

The transformation and development achieved by TNI deserve applause, but the matter of defense modernization is still viewed as an ongoing major challenge to enable the country to maintain its defense capability.

In the context of last year's presidential debate, it is worth noting that both Jokowi and his rival, Prabowo Subianto, currently the defense minister in his administration, had exchanged views and ideas on the state of Indonesia's defense capability.

One notable point highlighted was the issue pertaining to inadequate defense spending and the belief of a benign security environment for the subsequent two decades.

Candidate number 1 Jokowi, currently the president, stated that defense modernization had been going well, and the benign security environment had allowed the government to prioritize social and economic development.

Meanwhile, during that time, Subianto opined that the current defense spending was yet too low and that believing in predictions of a benign security environment was not a prudent decision.

This raises interesting questions in terms of the importance of developing Indonesia's defense capability. Can Indonesia afford to underinvest in defense in the perceived absence of the threat of external aggression? Can development of a robust defense capability; a defense capability strong in both external and internal defense be withheld until a later time?

Developing a robust defense capability is a long-term endeavor, necessitating years, if not decades, of unwavering commitment, and thus, is highly linked to the strategic outlook and threat assessment of a nation.

One simple method to gauge a country's strategic outlook and threat assessment is by looking at its defense white paper. In Indonesia's case, the 2015 defense white paper offers a glimpse into its strategic outlook and threat assessment.

A remarkable point worth noting about the defense white paper is that it highlights the unlikelihood of the threat of conventional war posed to Indonesia in the present and future. Instead, the paper stressed on internal threats, such as terrorism, radicalism, separatism, and natural disasters, as the main threats faced by Indonesia.

From that perspective, we can observe that the priority given to external defense in Indonesia is low. Statements in the defense white paper, published by the Ministry of Defense, suggest that top government and military officials do not perceive war as a likely threat to Indonesia.

This, of course, is an alarming prospect, especially if Indonesia aspires to develop robust defense capabilities that is highly linked to the strategic outlook and threat assessment of a nation.

In Indonesia's case, when the threat assessment itself denies the possibility of conventional war, it is hard to see how the country can plan to develop a robust defense capability.

Instead, by pointing out that the chief threats faced by Indonesia are internal in nature, its defense development could potentially be ensnared in prioritizing developments for internal defense capabilities while slowing development for external defense.

Indonesia's current defense modernization is centered on the Minimum Essential Force (MEF) Program. Launched in 2010, MEF aims to upgrade Indonesia's capabilities in waging modern military operations by 2024. Key elements of the MEF comprise the development of a “green-water” navy, major upgrades of air combat capability, a more mobile and agile land force, and the development of a viable domestic defense industrial base. (Schreer, 2013: 10).

However, nine years on, key goals of the MEF program are still far from realized. Despite improvements, the scale of these achievements casts a doubt over the completion of MEF by 2024.

Doubts loom large over whether the ambitious goals of creating a “green water navy,” with at least 12 submarines in operation, would be achieved by 2024, with the current trend of submarine procurement.

Moreover, the goal of major upgrades to the Air Force's combat capabilities had yet to be optimally achieved. Procurements of new fighter jets are few in numbers and critical support platforms, such as air tankers and AEW aircraft, have not been bought. Although the army has borne witness to greater mechanization, with the introduction of new tanks and armored vehicle, majority of its forces are still largely immobile.

One positive aspect is the growth of domestic defense industries owing to technological transfer schemes in defense procurement programs. Unfortunately, the defense industry is still increasingly dependent on imported parts, especially in the production of high-end weapon systems.

Inadequate defense budget has been one of the main obstacles in the path of Indonesia fulfilling its aspirations to develop robust defense capabilities. Despite a notable rise in the amount of defense spending in the past decade, as a share of the GDP, it has consistently stayed below one percent.

Although during last year's fourth round of the presidential debate, Jokowi had stated that the Ministry of Defense had the second-highest operating budget among other ministries, the consistent low GDP share of the defense budget indicates that defense is not a priority among Indonesian policy makers. In its place, priority has been accorded to infrastructure, education, and health.

Although low defense spending is inadequate to sustain military capabilities geared for external defense against conventional threats, it is capable of fulfilling the needs of internal security.

Furthermore, keeping a low defense spending coupled with investments in social and economic developments had been found to be effective in helping tackle internal security threats, such as separatism and armed rebellion (Collier, The Economics of Peace and Security Journal, 1, 2006: 13).

This is, of course, in line with the defense white paper threat assessment, which states internal security threats are the main threats faced by Indonesia. However, is it wise for Indonesia to continually underinvest in defense and focus on internal security matters?

Looking at Indonesia's profile as a large country, with a strategic geographical position and a positive economic outlook, continued underinvestment in defense will gravely hamper its ability to influence and shape regional developments.

Grand aspirations, such as the global maritime fulcrum (GMF), will remain out of reach as long as defense spending is inadequate since developing maritime defense capability is one of the key pillars of the GMF. It remains to be seen how Indonesia can assert itself as a significant maritime power when funds to develop maritime defense capability remains out of reach.

Apart from curtailing Indonesia's regional influence and aspirations, underinvestment in defense and a focus on internal security leaves Indonesia vulnerable to external threats. While the regional security outlook for the future might show the low probability of war and invasions, the fact also remains that the Asia-Pacific region has witnessed a spike in tensions arising from territorial disputes, such as in the South China Sea (SCS).

The recurrent use of military forces by the disputing states to secure their claims in the South China Sea poses increased risk of armed conflict. With close proximity of the SCS to Indonesia's Natuna Islands, the threat of conflict spillover is a real possibility.

While Indonesia is not part of the dispute, we also cannot disregard the fact that China's 9 dashed line claims in the SCS overlap with Indonesia's exclusive economic zone (EEZ) in the Natuna Sea.

Combined with China's significant power projection capability in the region, thanks to its artificial island bases, the threat of China's military cannot be ignored. Indonesia's response by strengthening military presence in the Natuna Islands is a welcome prospect.

Improving military facilities on the islands will facilitate better patrolling and surveillance of the surrounding seas. However, this only highlights the need for an overall upgrade on defense capability. Indonesia must develop robust defense capabilities to safeguard its territories and deter any potential threats.

In the end, we still believe that social and economic development is the most important aspect for a developing country, such as Indonesia. However, we must not ignore the fact that defense capability is still important.

Continued underinvestment in defense, excessive belief of a benign security environment, and focus on internal security matters will negatively impact Indonesia's ability to respond to external threats and limit its ability to influence the region. Although priority is currently given to social and economic development, we can also start mulling over how we envision Indonesia’s military capability in future.

As the traditional instrument of state power, Indonesia's military capability will play a significant role in defining its influence in future. The extent of Indonesia’s influence in future and its ability to respond to future threats will be decided largely by how strong Indonesia’s defense capability is.


_The views and opinions expressed on this page are those of the authors and do not necessarily reflect the official policy or position of ANTARA News Agency_






By Teguh Nasution*, Rahmad Nasuti
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020










Developing Indonesia's defense capability - ANTARA News


*Teguh Ariffaiz Nasution is a graduate of the University of Indonesia's international relations department. **Rahmad Nasution is an ANTARA ...




en.antaranews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*SATRUDAL TELUKNAGA CEK SISTEM RADAR, TERBANGKAN 3 UNIT PESAWAT TEMPUR F-16*

October 15, 2020 Teropongpost Leave a comment




*Teropongpost, Kab. Tangerang, –*Guna mengetahui keaktifan dan kekuatan pesawat tempur F-16. Pangkalan TNI Angkatan Udara(AU) Satuan Rudal (Satrudal) Teluknaga, Kabupaten Tangerang diaktif kembali, untuk mempertahankan kedaulatan Indonesia di udara.
Satrudal TNI AU Teluknaga, Kabupaten Tangerang melakukan pengecekan system Radar, dengan menerbangkan 3 unit pesawat tempur F-16 buatan Amerika Serikat (AS).
Pesawat F-16 tersebut yang berputar di udara melintasi wilayah pesisir Utara Kabupaten Tangerang, yang diperkirakan ketinggian kurang lebih 500 kaki diatas permukaan laut, kecepatan 2 MAH, dengan jarak tempuh 108 kilometer.
Kepala Penerangan (Kapen) TNI AU Halim Perdanakusuma, Mayor Riswar mengatakan jika pihaknya sedang mengecek sistem radar yang baru di wilayah pesisir Utara Tangerang, menerbangkan 3 unit pesawat tempur jenis F-16.




“Adanya tiga pesawat F-16 lintas mohon diinfokan saja, karena ada uji coba pengecekan sistem radar baru disana,” ujar Riswar melalui telpon seluler.
Kepala Pos TNI AU Satrudal Teluknaga, Lettu tex Juni Artono menyebut pesawat tempur F-16 sempat melintas diatas pemukiman warga, sebagai bentuk penghormatan dan memperkenalkan pesawat tempur F 16 kepada masyarakat Indonesia.
“Setelah selesai latihan di atas laut dan pengecekan sistem radar, memang sempat mengarah ke pemukiman, itu tandanya penghormatan kita buat masyarakat, sekaligus perkenalkan pesawat milik negara gitu mas,” terangnya.* (RI)*

https://www.teropongpost.com/satrudal-teluknaga-cek-sistem-radar-terbangkan-3-unit-pesawat-tempur-f-16/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

Raduga said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/lembagakeris/posts/3081715418603447



Let us hope this time at least things are going to move forward and produce something . 
IMHO .... A nation that couldn't produce and maintain their basic neccesity of defense equipment in house , which is : 

1. Rifles ( barrels and sighting included )
2. Anti tank weaponry ( Rocket or ATGM ) 
3. Anti Air weaponry ( up to 45 mm AA gun or Manpads )
4. Artillery pieces up to 155 mm stationary
5. All munitions above and assorted granade/dumb bombs/explosives 

Doesn't even have to be bothered swagging around and calling themselves a big and sovereign nation at all . Take that as you will but i said it is what it is ... 

IMHO .... 😎

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> *SATRUDAL TELUKNAGA CEK SISTEM RADAR, TERBANGKAN 3 UNIT PESAWAT TEMPUR F-16*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.teropongpost.com/satrudal-teluknaga-cek-sistem-radar-terbangkan-3-unit-pesawat-tempur-f-16/


I don't think that's an F16.




Mig 29? But how?
Rented Mig for simulation purposes?


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> Let us hope this time at least things are going to move forward and produce something .
> IMHO .... A nation that couldn't produce and maintain their basic neccesity of defense equipment in house , which is :
> 
> 1. Rifles ( barrels and sighting included )
> 2. Anti tank weaponry ( Rocket or ATGM )
> 3. Anti Air weaponry ( up to 45 mm AA gun or Manpads )
> 4. Artillery pieces up to 155 mm stationary
> 5. All munitions above and assorted granade/dumb bombs/explosives
> 
> Doesn't even have to be bothered swagging around and calling themselves a big and sovereign nation at all . Take that as you will but i said it is what it is ...
> 
> IMHO .... 😎



Air Search Radar, Radio equipment is one of the most basic thing we must acquire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

umigami said:


> I don't think that's an F16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mig 29? But how?
> Rented Mig for simulation purposes?


any other pictures?


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> Air Search Radar, Radio equipment is one of the most basic thing we must acquire



Damn ..... Busted as always .. 😀

Let's say that only from my knowledge of the metallurgy aspect section that really shoud be allready within our manufacturing capabilities ...on why we haven't even produce some article as yet ?? I guess you should even know it better than i do ... 😂😂 

Count me out when it comes to Electronic field territory ... 🙏🙏


----------



## umigami

san.geuk said:


> any other pictures?


Su35 (or Flanker families in general)




No drag chute tail.
Horizontal stabilizer looks different.

Super hornet




Wings are too different.

My assumption:
1. That's just an Hoax picture.
2. Rented fighter for simulation.
3. Air Force do a test drive for new toy (highly unlikely)
4. Jangan2 bener kalau TNI nyimpan mainan rahasia di Brunei selama ini ?!! 

@Nike 
Any other information?


----------



## Raduga

Ravager said:


> Let us hope this time at least things are going to move forward and produce something .
> IMHO .... A nation that couldn't produce and maintain their basic neccesity of defense equipment in house , which is :
> 
> 1. Rifles ( barrels and sighting included )
> 2. Anti tank weaponry ( Rocket or ATGM )
> 3. Anti Air weaponry ( up to 45 mm AA gun or Manpads )
> 4. Artillery pieces up to 155 mm stationary
> 5. All munitions above and assorted granade/dumb bombs/explosives
> 
> Doesn't even have to be bothered swagging around and calling themselves a big and sovereign nation at all . Take that as you will but i said it is what it is ...
> 
> IMHO .... 😎


that's too much for a hope ...., im just hoping all of our infantry squad get standarized to be equipped with with SLT such as RPG-7 first .......


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> that's too much for a hope ...., im just hoping all of our infantry squad get standarized to be equipped with with SLT such as RPG-7 first .......



Well everything is fine to me



umigami said:


> Su35 (or Flanker families in general)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No drag chute tail.
> Horizontal stabilizer looks different.
> 
> Super hornet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wings are too different.
> 
> My assumption:
> 1. That's just an Hoax picture.
> 2. Rented fighter for simulation.
> 3. Air Force do a test drive for new toy (highly unlikely)
> 4. Jangan2 bener kalau TNI nyimpan mainan rahasia di Brunei selama ini ?!!
> 
> @Nike
> Any other information?



i am more focused on the news itself, the picture maybe they just rented it or whatever. Seems they starting to test the Radar system on NASAAM


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/lembagakeris/posts/3081715418603447


Btw pindad already produce theor own mortar commando right?
Maybe it is good step first make rpg7 ammunition and next the launcher


----------



## Ravager

Raduga said:


> that's too much for a hope ...., im just hoping all of our infantry squad get standarized to be equipped with with SLT such as RPG-7 first .......


It's not too much , never belittled our self ...what i've been writed was all within our present manufacturing capabilities . Some new forge and foundry and CNC machines are needed but that's just a tools ... It's the core knowledges and know how that are within our grasping capabilities .
Some trial and error are within the accepted calculated parameter . But , if we put that endeavour in the hands of the SOE instead the known established local manufacturer ...

Then bite me , I can't say or hoping for anything else ...


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> *Developing Indonesia's defense capability*
> 
> 7th October 2020
> 
> 
> 
> TNI soldiers form the figure 75 surrounded by several AH-64E Apache helicopters at the Ahmad Yani Army Main Air Base (Lanumad) area, Semarang, Central Java , Friday (2-10-2020). The activity was conducted to welcome TNI's 75th Anniversary on October 5, 2020, bearing the theme "Synergy for the Country". (ANTARA FOTO / Aji Styawan / aww.)
> 
> *Teguh Ariffaiz Nasution is a graduate of the University of Indonesia's international relations department.
> 
> **Rahmad Nasution is an ANTARA journalist
> 
> 
> The Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) commemorated its 75th anniversary on Oct 5 amid the government’s efforts to win a battle against the ongoing novel coronavirus disease that has gravely impacted public health and the economy.
> 
> Apart from this worrisome scenario, as the TNI commander-in-chief, President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) reiterated his support for TNI's transformation in accordance with the dynamics of the strategic environment, threats, and developments in military technology.
> 
> The president also unveiled that over the last five years, the TNI had brought about organizational transformation by forming new organizational units,
> three Joint Regional Defense Commands, three Air Force's Drone Squadrons, and a TNI Cyber Unit.
> 
> President Jokowi affirmed that the formation of those new TNI units reflected the government's commitment to persistently supporting the transformation of the organization focused on intensifying its roles.
> 
> The transformation and development achieved by TNI deserve applause, but the matter of defense modernization is still viewed as an ongoing major challenge to enable the country to maintain its defense capability.
> 
> In the context of last year's presidential debate, it is worth noting that both Jokowi and his rival, Prabowo Subianto, currently the defense minister in his administration, had exchanged views and ideas on the state of Indonesia's defense capability.
> 
> One notable point highlighted was the issue pertaining to inadequate defense spending and the belief of a benign security environment for the subsequent two decades.
> 
> Candidate number 1 Jokowi, currently the president, stated that defense modernization had been going well, and the benign security environment had allowed the government to prioritize social and economic development.
> 
> Meanwhile, during that time, Subianto opined that the current defense spending was yet too low and that believing in predictions of a benign security environment was not a prudent decision.
> 
> This raises interesting questions in terms of the importance of developing Indonesia's defense capability. Can Indonesia afford to underinvest in defense in the perceived absence of the threat of external aggression? Can development of a robust defense capability; a defense capability strong in both external and internal defense be withheld until a later time?
> 
> Developing a robust defense capability is a long-term endeavor, necessitating years, if not decades, of unwavering commitment, and thus, is highly linked to the strategic outlook and threat assessment of a nation.
> 
> One simple method to gauge a country's strategic outlook and threat assessment is by looking at its defense white paper. In Indonesia's case, the 2015 defense white paper offers a glimpse into its strategic outlook and threat assessment.
> 
> A remarkable point worth noting about the defense white paper is that it highlights the unlikelihood of the threat of conventional war posed to Indonesia in the present and future. Instead, the paper stressed on internal threats, such as terrorism, radicalism, separatism, and natural disasters, as the main threats faced by Indonesia.
> 
> From that perspective, we can observe that the priority given to external defense in Indonesia is low. Statements in the defense white paper, published by the Ministry of Defense, suggest that top government and military officials do not perceive war as a likely threat to Indonesia.
> 
> This, of course, is an alarming prospect, especially if Indonesia aspires to develop robust defense capabilities that is highly linked to the strategic outlook and threat assessment of a nation.
> 
> In Indonesia's case, when the threat assessment itself denies the possibility of conventional war, it is hard to see how the country can plan to develop a robust defense capability.
> 
> Instead, by pointing out that the chief threats faced by Indonesia are internal in nature, its defense development could potentially be ensnared in prioritizing developments for internal defense capabilities while slowing development for external defense.
> 
> Indonesia's current defense modernization is centered on the Minimum Essential Force (MEF) Program. Launched in 2010, MEF aims to upgrade Indonesia's capabilities in waging modern military operations by 2024. Key elements of the MEF comprise the development of a “green-water” navy, major upgrades of air combat capability, a more mobile and agile land force, and the development of a viable domestic defense industrial base. (Schreer, 2013: 10).
> 
> However, nine years on, key goals of the MEF program are still far from realized. Despite improvements, the scale of these achievements casts a doubt over the completion of MEF by 2024.
> 
> Doubts loom large over whether the ambitious goals of creating a “green water navy,” with at least 12 submarines in operation, would be achieved by 2024, with the current trend of submarine procurement.
> 
> Moreover, the goal of major upgrades to the Air Force's combat capabilities had yet to be optimally achieved. Procurements of new fighter jets are few in numbers and critical support platforms, such as air tankers and AEW aircraft, have not been bought. Although the army has borne witness to greater mechanization, with the introduction of new tanks and armored vehicle, majority of its forces are still largely immobile.
> 
> One positive aspect is the growth of domestic defense industries owing to technological transfer schemes in defense procurement programs. Unfortunately, the defense industry is still increasingly dependent on imported parts, especially in the production of high-end weapon systems.
> 
> Inadequate defense budget has been one of the main obstacles in the path of Indonesia fulfilling its aspirations to develop robust defense capabilities. Despite a notable rise in the amount of defense spending in the past decade, as a share of the GDP, it has consistently stayed below one percent.
> 
> Although during last year's fourth round of the presidential debate, Jokowi had stated that the Ministry of Defense had the second-highest operating budget among other ministries, the consistent low GDP share of the defense budget indicates that defense is not a priority among Indonesian policy makers. In its place, priority has been accorded to infrastructure, education, and health.
> 
> Although low defense spending is inadequate to sustain military capabilities geared for external defense against conventional threats, it is capable of fulfilling the needs of internal security.
> 
> Furthermore, keeping a low defense spending coupled with investments in social and economic developments had been found to be effective in helping tackle internal security threats, such as separatism and armed rebellion (Collier, The Economics of Peace and Security Journal, 1, 2006: 13).
> 
> This is, of course, in line with the defense white paper threat assessment, which states internal security threats are the main threats faced by Indonesia. However, is it wise for Indonesia to continually underinvest in defense and focus on internal security matters?
> 
> Looking at Indonesia's profile as a large country, with a strategic geographical position and a positive economic outlook, continued underinvestment in defense will gravely hamper its ability to influence and shape regional developments.
> 
> Grand aspirations, such as the global maritime fulcrum (GMF), will remain out of reach as long as defense spending is inadequate since developing maritime defense capability is one of the key pillars of the GMF. It remains to be seen how Indonesia can assert itself as a significant maritime power when funds to develop maritime defense capability remains out of reach.
> 
> Apart from curtailing Indonesia's regional influence and aspirations, underinvestment in defense and a focus on internal security leaves Indonesia vulnerable to external threats. While the regional security outlook for the future might show the low probability of war and invasions, the fact also remains that the Asia-Pacific region has witnessed a spike in tensions arising from territorial disputes, such as in the South China Sea (SCS).
> 
> The recurrent use of military forces by the disputing states to secure their claims in the South China Sea poses increased risk of armed conflict. With close proximity of the SCS to Indonesia's Natuna Islands, the threat of conflict spillover is a real possibility.
> 
> While Indonesia is not part of the dispute, we also cannot disregard the fact that China's 9 dashed line claims in the SCS overlap with Indonesia's exclusive economic zone (EEZ) in the Natuna Sea.
> 
> Combined with China's significant power projection capability in the region, thanks to its artificial island bases, the threat of China's military cannot be ignored. Indonesia's response by strengthening military presence in the Natuna Islands is a welcome prospect.
> 
> Improving military facilities on the islands will facilitate better patrolling and surveillance of the surrounding seas. However, this only highlights the need for an overall upgrade on defense capability. Indonesia must develop robust defense capabilities to safeguard its territories and deter any potential threats.
> 
> In the end, we still believe that social and economic development is the most important aspect for a developing country, such as Indonesia. However, we must not ignore the fact that defense capability is still important.
> 
> Continued underinvestment in defense, excessive belief of a benign security environment, and focus on internal security matters will negatively impact Indonesia's ability to respond to external threats and limit its ability to influence the region. Although priority is currently given to social and economic development, we can also start mulling over how we envision Indonesia’s military capability in future.
> 
> As the traditional instrument of state power, Indonesia's military capability will play a significant role in defining its influence in future. The extent of Indonesia’s influence in future and its ability to respond to future threats will be decided largely by how strong Indonesia’s defense capability is.
> 
> 
> _The views and opinions expressed on this page are those of the authors and do not necessarily reflect the official policy or position of ANTARA News Agency_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Teguh Nasution*, Rahmad Nasuti
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Developing Indonesia's defense capability - ANTARA News
> 
> 
> *Teguh Ariffaiz Nasution is a graduate of the University of Indonesia's international relations department. **Rahmad Nasution is an ANTARA ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.antaranews.com


Good read, and if revering to that whitepaper then it make sense how Polri got nice budget increase this year. China intrution have been tone down by increasing economic ties, but that didnt work well so we back to where we started where the analyze see the threat comes from inside while China is also flaged as a threat. Imagine the dilemma and strategic crunching with relatively small state def budget....

Tho I think the latest talk Prabowo/Luhut with China has settled the deck and affirmed both side position. Hence the plan to retain old assets and the pursuing of used assets to reach the intended readyness


----------



## Gen3115

umigami said:


> I don't think that's an F16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mig 29? But how?
> Rented Mig for simulation purposes?



Its probably just for illustration purposes, just because the photo is in the article doesn't mean its the photo of the actual event


----------



## Nike

From lembaga keris


----------



## Nike

*Prabowo begins first US visit after lifting of entry ban*
15th Oct 2020 21:59





Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto began a five-day visit to the US on Thursday, his first since the US lifted its entry ban on him.

“Mr. Prabowo will have activities in the US from today till October 19, 2020. He will speak on defense cooperation between the US and Indonesia,” spokesperson for the Indonesian Defense Ministry, Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak, said in a written statement released on Thursday.

The visit is designed to extend various areas of cooperation the two nations have established so far, he added.

While in the US, Prabowo will meet with many parties, particularly those related to defense, Simanjuntak said.

He said he was not concerned about other parties rejecting and criticizing Prabowo's visit to the US. "I think it is not a problem. Mr. Prabowo was once denied (entry to the US) and (faced) various accusations, while he was (part of the) state apparatus and a politician. We respect that," he observed.

Prabowo is visiting the US at the invitation of its government to discuss ways to strengthen defense cooperation between the two countries, he added.

It was reported earlier that US President Donald Trump will receive the Indonesian Defense Minister at the Pentagon on Friday (October 16, 2020), after the lifting of the US entry ban on Prabowo on charges of human rights violations.

Prabowo will meet with US Secretary of Defense, Mark Esper, during his visit.

A senior US defense official has defended the decision to receive Prabowo at the Pentagon.

"Minister Prabowo is a defense minister appointed by the President elected twice in Indonesia, the world's third largest democratic country," the official, who spoke on condition of anonymity, said.

"He is our partner, from a very important partnership. It is important for us to get engaged with him and treat him as a partner," the official added.

Prabowo, one-time commander of the special elite force, has been a controversial figure in Indonesia for quite a long time. He was once accused of being involved in military crimes.

*Related news: RI-Sweden cooperation to have impact on defense industry development
Related news: Indonesian defense minister invited to visit US on Oct 15-19
Related news: President seeks systematic defense investment policy*

Translated by: Syaiful Hakim/Suharto
Editor: Sri Haryati









Prabowo begins first US visit after lifting of entry ban - ANTARA News


Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto began a five-day visit to the US on Thursday, his first since the US lifted its entry ban on him. “Mr. ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Raduga

korean lontong spotted 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316988880042688512

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> korean lontong spotted
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316988880042688512
> View attachment 679916


This is in Surabaya and the other submarine base is located in Palu, both is under koarmada 2 and it's a bit too far from Natuna.


----------



## Raduga

Prabowo are set to visit France at around 22nd October, lets hope he does not come home with empty hand.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317011806448242688


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> Prabowo are set to visit France at around 22nd October, lets hope he does not come home with empty hand.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317011806448242688


It seems that we will buy something from France.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> This is in Surabaya and the other submarine base is located in Palu, both is under koarmada 2 and it's a bit too far from Natuna.



Natuna doesn't have adequate facilities for Submarine


----------



## Nike




----------



## Kansel

NEKONEKO said:


> It seems that we will buy something from France.


SAMPT and Scorpene


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> SAMPT and Scorpene


so no frigate like the rumour said ? or they still do the bidding with the japanese ?


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> SAMPT and Scorpene


A bit concerned about that Indian Scorpene leak. But looking at this table from Australian sub competition few years ago, Scorpene seems like the best choice afterall. 




Which one they choose though, littoral or oceanic version?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ravager said:


> Let's say that only from my knowledge of the metallurgy aspect section that really shoud be allready within our manufacturing capabilities ...on why we haven't even produce some article as yet ?? I guess you should even know it better than i do ... 😂😂
> 
> Count me out when it comes to Electronic field territory ... 🙏🙏



In term of metallurgy, our industrial capabilities is at the bottom of the barrel. And don't expect things to get any better at least for the next decade or so. So don't dream about locally made gun barrel steel either or other more advance products such as ballpoint (yes ballpoint for writing on paper) or turbine blades.

While in semi conductor field I will say it is best staying as end user customer for any foreseeable future, we simpli do not have the expertise let alone any capability to even assemble the tools & machineries


----------



## Ravager

trishna_amṛta said:


> In term of metallurgy, our industrial capabilities is at the bottom of the barrel. And don't expect things to get any better at least for the next decade or so. So don't dream about locally made gun barrel steel either or other more advance products such as ballpoint (yes ballpoint for writing on paper) or turbine blades.
> 
> While in semi conductor field I will say it is best staying as end user customer for any foreseeable future, we simpli do not have the expertise let alone any capability to even assemble the tools & machineries



Dude , i'm know what i'm tallk about 'cause i'm the field guy . The only reason we haven't made those was there isn't a good incentives enough in the economical scale since everybody decide either simply imported the things from china for a price bargain or nobody even bother to compete with the SoE ! 
I've seen with my own eyes how a 2nd rate company in tangerang made their own 4 axis pipe bending CNC machinery from scratch !! Buying whatever parts they could find in Glodok and foundry all over jabotabek . Their only hurdle is , finding a competent enough IT coding operator to make the programs running without a hitch . And all the 4 prototype are working fine enough within the the accepted parameter . After spending almost Rp . 700 mill a piece and a year of trial and error they finally give up.. why ?? Between 450-500 imported product and locally 600 mill price range it's no brainer who would the consumer would choose anyway . 
It's never about the capability ... It's the economic scales of thing that hampering our endeavour in upping the ante . We are simply couldn't go head to head with the chinese bulking prices . Not to mention most of our capable metalurgist are working for a foreign entity.. 
like it or not Only SoE were capable to take such endeavour . It's only their working ethic left much to be desired ..
And to be honest ... Until Krakatau steel was ready to invest we are not going to see a locally mass product of industrialized forged steel anytime soon .


----------



## Being-Art

umigami said:


> A bit concerned about that Indian Scorpene leak. But looking at this table from Australian sub competition few years ago, Scorpene seems like the best choice afterall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one they choose though, littoral or oceanic version?


After Indian Scorpene leaks, Naval Group change some specifications and features for new Scorpenes


----------



## Gaman

14 OCTOBER 2020

*Janes analysts to take part in the Fourth Jakarta Geopolitical Forum*


Members of the Janes team specialising in matters of defence and security in the Asia-Pacific region will be sharing their knowledge with attendees of the fourth annual Jakarta Geopolitical Forum, taking place on 21 and 22 October. Janes analysts will share their insights via video link while the whole company continues working remotely.

“I’m really looking forward to taking part in the fourth annual Jakarta Geopolitical Forum,” said Harry Kemsley OBE, President, Government and National Security at Janes. “With the ongoing global coronavirus pandemic representing the largest threat the world has faced to date, I’m looking forward to connecting with the global security community to discuss the outlook and implications for our industry.”

“I’ll be joined by fellow analysts from Janes – including Rukmani Gupta, our military capabilities specialist for the AsPAC region, and Mark Wilson from the Janes Intelligence Unit – as well as a number of further experts, contemporaries and contributors.”

Janes experts speaking at the Jakarta Geopolitical Forum are: 


Harry Kemsley OBE, President, Government and National Security 
Rukmani Gupta, senior military capabilities analyst
Mark Wilson, Janes Intelligence Unit
*About the Jakarta Geopolitical Forum*
The Fourth Jakarta Geopolitical Forum (JGF), held by the Indonesian National Resilience Institute (Lemhannas), will discuss global issues on security and peace, economy, and humanitarian problems. 










Janes analysts to take part in the Fourth Jakarta Geopolitical Forum


Members of the Janes team specialising in matters of defence and security in the Asia-Pacific region will be sharing their knowledge with attendees of the fourth annual Jakarta Geopolitical Forum, taking place on 21 and 22 October.



www.janes.com


----------



## Raduga

the meeting will further discuss about the signed LOI in 2017 by indonesian previous defense minister and french defense minister 




the 2017 LOI









source of LOI : https://docplayer.info/54608611-I-r...m5-MNgOvAOolhtgcDoZQuYky7xgScZBiaijSwVuk4uXRY​


----------



## Nike

TNI AU CN 212i ready for first flight test, TNI AU ordered at least 9 CN212 from PT DIRGANTARA INDONESIA, credits to PT DI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316627030641762305

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317063996415963142

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

Somehow things get heated up lately . All of you baguette lover must be feeling happy now .

☕☕


----------



## san.geuk

Ravager said:


> Somehow things get heated up lately . All of you baguette lover must be feeling happy now .
> 
> ☕☕


did you read something in def***talkforum, its quite make sense if the US reject our request on lighting, I think f35 request only to please some faction in dephan/TNI, not as a serious need for dephan to arms the airforce with lighting

when our mindef go to US, and the 2nd strong man in the country goes opposite, how can they (the US) accept our commitment as a trustable partner?


----------



## Ravager

san.geuk said:


> did you read something in def***talkforum, its quite make sense if the US reject our request on lighting, I think f35 request only to please some faction in dephan/TNI, not as a serious need for dephan to arms the airforce with lighting
> 
> when our mindef go to US, and the 2nd strong man in the country goes opposite, how can they (the US) accept our commitment as a trustable partner?



Naah ... You have to see it from indonesian style of doing thing . It's all about gebrakan/gertakan awal . kaki 5 style , who are shouting the loudest will get the prize .... The real goal was viper all along . It's more along sending of certain message that we are going in for a long haul .... 
It's the baguette's that take me by a suprise . One thing for certain is Prabowo never lack the balls allright....


----------



## Nike

Yang murah dan berkualitas terbaik, i am quite sure the brochure and introduction about F 35 we handling already in Prabowo hands.

F 35 is much more affordable to us in the very long long run and initial Investment when you compared them with Rafale or even Typhoon.

Btw, there is timing why Prabowo chose the day of his birthday to starting the negotiation. One can't directly reject a request from someone who is on his birthday

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Raduga

i found this comment @Chestnut , looks like the thing you said a few month's ago was right , but it's not the spanish INDRA though .


----------



## umigami

san.geuk said:


> did you read something in *def***talkforum*, its quite make sense if the US reject our request on lighting, I think f35 request only to please some faction in dephan/TNI, not as a serious need for dephan to arms the airforce with lighting
> 
> when our mindef go to US, and the 2nd strong man in the country goes opposite, how can they (the US) accept our commitment as a trustable partner?


Can you give me the link?
I'm looking for it for quite a while but can't find it.


Raduga said:


> i found this comment @Chestnut , looks like the thing you said a few month's ago was right , but it's not the spanish INDRA though .
> View attachment 680264​


Source?


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> Can you give me the link?
> I'm looking for it for quite a while but can't find it.
> 
> Source?


lenindustri last post on ig


----------



## Kansel

*Joint Statement Regarding Secretary of Defense Dr. Mark T. Esper's Meeting With Indonesian Minister of Defense Prabowo Subianto*
OCT. 16, 2020

Today, Secretary of Defense Dr. Mark T. Esper met with Indonesian Minister of Defense Prabowo Subianto at the Pentagon to discuss regional security, bilateral defense priorities, and defense acquisitions. Secretary Esper communicated the importance of upholding human rights, the rule of law, and professionalization as the two countries expand their engagement. Minister Subianto expressed the importance of military engagement at all levels, and communicated his appreciation for the United States' support for Indonesia’s defense modernization. Both leaders shared their desire to enhance bilateral military-to-military activities and work together on maritime security.
Secretary Esper and Minister Prabowo signed a Memorandum of Intent to advance the Defense Prisoner of War/Missing in Action Accounting Agency’s efforts to re-start its work in Indonesia to recover the remains of U.S. personnel lost in Indonesia during World War II. Both leaders expressed sympathies to those affected by COVID-19 in the United States and Indonesia.









Joint Statement Regarding Secretary of Defense Dr. Mark T. Esper's Meeting With Indonesian


Defense Secretary Dr. Mark T. Esper met with Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto at the Pentagon to discuss regional security, bilateral defense priorities and defense acquisitions.



www.defense.gov

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ravager

I'm still waiting ..... ☕☕


----------



## Kansel

Ravager said:


> I'm still waiting ..... ☕☕


Hahahah same, most of my connection betting on French products right now

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## umigami

What happen with this talk about French??
Can someone please "bocorin" more?


----------



## Ravager

umigami said:


> What happen with this talk about French??
> Can someone please "bocorin" more?


Ask chesnut ... He's keeping things to his chest more than the rest of us combined ... 




Time to run ....faar ... 💨💨💨


----------



## umigami

Hmmm... ada yg nawarin janda muda kah?


----------



## san.geuk

umigami said:


> Can you give me the link?
> I'm looking for it for quite a while but can't find it.
> 
> Source?


my own conclusions after read some post there
https://www.def***talk.com/military/forums/t/indonesian-aero-news.9220/page-77

Croatia offered some secondhand rafale


----------



## Gundala

san.geuk said:


> did you read something in def***talkforum, its quite make sense if the US reject our request on lighting, I think f35 request only to please some faction in dephan/TNI, not as a serious need for dephan to arms the airforce with lighting


umm yea but not really. If what def talk said is 100% accurate the UEA wont even have the chance to even ask for F-35 right? Politics change, threat change and technology change so nothing is written in the stone. But if to have F-35 mean that we have to harbour US troops or allowing P8 to use our airspace without us being able to reject or even ask the purpose of the flight in a *PEACE TIME* then we might as well be looking at another alternative.

It would be nice if US can propose F15EX with good package deal (eventho we might not be able to afford it) then to propose F16V in exchange for SU-35 being blocked, why? Cause those 2 fighter are completly different fighter with different purpose/usage. Granted, we might already have the Viper purchase along side of SU-35 but to ask us to replace SU-35 with Viper can be seen as a joke.

We all hate when China try to "bully" us with numerous CCG incidents, but what some of us dont know how in the last couple years after the SU-35 contract we have seen the US "bully"/preasure thru various channels via many kementrian. Not to mention other trade and diplomatic related things, which make some of us wonder, are they trying to pressure Russia or us?

So I think what we are trying to do is first even up the playing field with US then proceed with serious talk that could make everybody happy. 


san.geuk said:


> when our mindef go to US, and the 2nd strong man in the country goes opposite, how can they (the US) accept our commitment as a trustable partner?


Commitement and partnership goes both ways. There is reasons why the hercules purchased gantung after Mattis resigned. We can see this as leverage to give pressure to US to get what we want, or they can see this as being not so trusty partner. Just like when people saying they see the glass half empty where the other one say its half full right?

Look, the F-35 issue might not just be a Jet fighter issue related to its spec tech. But behind that there is a trust issue both parties need to work on. Can US trust us to get our hand on one of the most advanced technology fighter in the world (not leaking or giving its information to their adversary)? On the other hand can Indonesia really trust US for her support? Imho these two questions are the real deal behind the F-35 purchase plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

Gundala said:


> umm yea but not really. If what def talk said is 100% accurate the UEA wont even have the chance to even ask for F-35 right? Politics change, threat change and technology change so nothing is written in the stone. But if to have F-35 mean that we have to harbour US troops or allowing P8 to use our airspace without us being able to reject or even ask the purpose of the flight in a *PEACE TIME* then we might as well be looking at another alternative.
> 
> It would be nice if US can propose F15EX with good package deal (eventho we might not be able to afford it) then to propose F16V in exchange for SU-35 being blocked, why? Cause those 2 fighter are completly different fighter with different purpose/usage. Granted, we might already have the Viper purchase along side of SU-35 but to ask us to replace SU-35 with Viper can be seen as a joke.
> 
> We all hate when China try to "bully" us with numerous CCG incidents, but what some of us dont know how in the last couple years after the SU-35 contract we have seen the US "bully"/preasure thru various channels via many kementrian. Not to mention other trade and diplomatic related things, which make some of us wonder, are they trying to pressure Russia or us?
> 
> So I think what we are trying to do is first even up the playing field with US then proceed with serious talk that could make everybody happy.
> 
> Commitement and partnership goes both ways. There is reasons why the hercules purchased gantung after Mattis resigned. We can see this as leverage to give pressure to US to get what we want, or they can see this as being not so trusty partner. Just like when people saying they see the glass half empty where the other one say its half full right?
> 
> Look, the F-35 issue might not just be a Jet fighter issue related to its spec tech. But behind that there is a trust issue both parties need to work on. Can US trust us to get our hand on one of the most advanced technology fighter in the world (not leaking or giving its information to their adversary)? On the other hand can Indonesia really trust US for her support? Imho these two questions are the real deal behind the F-35 purchase plan.



Agreed on most of the account . 
One of the reason prabowo shouted so loud about F35 was to send a message that we are going for a commitment and in return we also ask what is the reciprocating gesture to be had to satisfy both side . Even prabowo know that we aren't ready yet for such a toy . Just because opung mingling around the CCP garden as now everybody know it's only a matter of time before shit hit the fan . We are simply try to milk the best of both world that could offer before the swinging fest were started . Some people say that we arent honest enough and couldn't be trusted . Well , suprise . Suprise .... National interest doesn't mean we have to be bound on such adventurism spirit that permeated in western block today . 
Why do you think the Austrian card are still in the table ?? By design we are inherently allready in the western camp . But it doesn't mean we don't have our own idea and interest..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> Agreed on most of the account .
> One of the reason prabowo shouted so loud about F35 was to send a message that we are going for a commitment and in return we also ask what is the reciprocating gesture to be had to satisfy both side . Even prabowo know that we aren't ready yet for such a toy . Just because opung mingling around the CCP garden as now everybody know it's only a matter of time before shit hit the fan . We are simply try to milk the best of both world that could offer before the swinging fest were started . Some people say that we arent honest enough and couldn't be trusted . Well , suprise . Suprise .... National interest doesn't mean we have to be bound on such adventurism spirit that permeated in western block today .
> Why do you think the Austrian card are still in the table ?? By design we are inherently allready in the western camp . But it doesn't mean we don't have our own idea and interest..



F-35 bargaining is not from Indonesia side actually, i can give my account personally on that. The offer actually first came from the other side of the OCEAN!!! That's why a lot of bargaining chips and consideration must be calculated from days one, including on how in the past Indonesia feel we can't handle the safety issue (regarding the infrastructure and intelligent data thing and in the end jeopardize the cooperation of many Nations in the region). But now, somehow, our side found something ominous regarding the South China Sea issue, including China-Taiwan relationship and want to bring our military into another level as soon as possible even when it feel being coerced and unnatural.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> F-35 bargaining is not from Indonesia side actually, i can give my account personally on that. The offer actually first came from the other side of the OCEAN!!! That's why a lot of bargaining chips and consideration must be calculated from days one, including on how in the past Indonesia feel we can't handle the safety issue (regarding the infrastructure and intelligent data thing and in the end jeopardize the cooperation of many Nations in the region). But now, somehow, our side found something ominous regarding the South China Sea issue, including China-Taiwan relationship and want to bring our military into another level as soon as possible even when it feel being coerced and unnatural.



Now that spooky allrite .... 

To be honest i'm one of those realistic guy that never believe there is such thing as free lunch , nevertheless with the buffet was also included . 
As i said before it's in our nature that we are gravitating toward the western world because like it or not we have a very opposing ideas interest with the mainland . also the fact that we do have the depth edges that couldn't never be rivalled by the like of red dot do regardless of their more advanced and established infrastructure and tactical wise we were positioned in such a perfect springboard by a nature put us in the very logical choice for the US to put their chips on . It's just things were coming in too fast and too hectic for my taste . Somehow the word cannon fodder that comes as bulwark were keep ringing in my head .
Mark my word ... when shits do hit the fan . By their insatiable apetites global order were never be same all over again . And brother .... Either we are making it or breaking it in this era . 

Sigh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

And now she is handle economy issues






She should do what our soldier do with the kids instead, but hey she is proclaimed speaks for the Papuan although i don't know which one is put her as reps. 














Those smile and curiousity can't be faked

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Nike said:


> And now she is handle economy issues
> 
> View attachment 680427
> 
> She should do what our soldier do with the kids instead, but hey she is proclaimed speaks for the Papuan although i don't know which one is put her as reps.
> 
> View attachment 680428
> View attachment 680429
> View attachment 680430
> View attachment 680431
> 
> Those smile and curiousity can't be faked



She is a whore and is whoring only for money. Like hell she did this totally pro bono.


----------



## Ravager

What is the right word for an attention whore . Justice champion pretender while always try to leverage and flaunting her self like a peacock do ??

But , i can't blame the papuan tho' they are just guilible and susciptible for a honey trap of palse hope and dreams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> And now she is handle economy issues
> 
> View attachment 680427
> 
> She should do what our soldier do with the kids instead, but hey she is proclaimed speaks for the Papuan although i don't know which one is put her as reps.
> 
> View attachment 680428
> View attachment 680429
> View attachment 680430
> View attachment 680431
> 
> Those smile and curiousity can't be faked


If verkomeng jump to papua jungle, follow this "guerilla", life with then in jungle etc or maybe life in papua and meet with member of unwlmp etc (switch to indonesia biar ga salah) itu mgkn masih dimaklumi klo si komeng mau bicarain papua krna orgnya ad d lapangan nah dia di aussie, ga pernah ke papua lgsg sok bicara papua. Heran.


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Gundala said:


> umm yea but not really. If what def talk said is 100% accurate the UEA wont even have the chance to even ask for F-35 right? Politics change, threat change and technology change so nothing is written in the stone. But if to have F-35 mean that we have to harbour US troops or allowing P8 to use our airspace without us being able to reject or even ask the purpose of the flight in a *PEACE TIME* then we might as well be looking at another alternative.
> 
> It would be nice if US can propose F15EX with good package deal (eventho we might not be able to afford it) then to propose F16V in exchange for SU-35 being blocked, why? Cause those 2 fighter are completly different fighter with different purpose/usage. Granted, we might already have the Viper purchase along side of SU-35 but to ask us to replace SU-35 with Viper can be seen as a joke.
> 
> We all hate when China try to "bully" us with numerous CCG incidents, but what some of us dont know how in the last couple years after the SU-35 contract we have seen the US "bully"/preasure thru various channels via many kementrian. Not to mention other trade and diplomatic related things, which make some of us wonder, are they trying to pressure Russia or us?
> 
> So I think what we are trying to do is first even up the playing field with US then proceed with serious talk that could make everybody happy.
> 
> Commitement and partnership goes both ways. There is reasons why the hercules purchased gantung after Mattis resigned. We can see this as leverage to give pressure to US to get what we want, or they can see this as being not so trusty partner. Just like when people saying they see the glass half empty where the other one say its half full right?
> 
> Look, the F-35 issue might not just be a Jet fighter issue related to its spec tech. But behind that there is a trust issue both parties need to work on. Can US trust us to get our hand on one of the most advanced technology fighter in the world (not leaking or giving its information to their adversary)? On the other hand can Indonesia really trust US for her support? Imho these two questions are the real deal behind the F-35 purchase plan.



I agree with you (again). If the U.S. are asking too much in return for just a squadron of F-35 then we better looking for the alternatives.

In fact this is probably a good news. Now we can switch our fighter jet procurement policy to the one which we can maintain consistently for decades to come. 

First, we will never ever buy new fighter from the U.S., not even F-16V. We will only deal with the U.S. for freebies/EDA F-16s. 

We have vast experience in dealing with old F-16 (including maintenance, etc) so it's easy for us to operate 100-200 EDA F-16s.

We have to take out the U.S. from the fighter procurement equation or at least make them as a constant variable. Placing them only as freebie jets provider will do just that, as I imagine they wouldn't care for our political allegiance/compass for just some 200 old unused F-16s.

Second, let's just turn our heads for the new fighters procurement to non-U.S. providers. Since CAATSA still active then Europe would do just fine. 

Eurofighter Typhoon or Rafale are both good choices. Fighter jets technology-wise, Europe will become more and more advanced and independent in the future. So we can expect more development and options as well.

So this policy of buying new fighters from Europe and only EDA/freebies from the U.S. will help us to fulfill our needs not only to meet MEF 2024 target, but also to use as our stable & consistent reference for decades to come.


----------



## Nike

Some said there is genocide and militarization in Papua happened right now, but it is our military who provide security, healthcare services and even helping in education right now in the most deepest depth of jungle and remote parts of Papua until infrastructure can be built to reach them and allow civillian institution reach them. The case had been happened in early days of Kalimantan and Sulawesi people during 50 to 70 decades

























Those smile of kids can't be faked at all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ravager

¿Por qué? said:


> I agree with you (again). If the U.S. are asking too much in return for just a squadron of F-35 then we better looking for the alternatives.
> 
> In fact this is probably a good news. Now we can switch our fighter jet procurement policy to the one which we can maintain consistently for decades to come.
> 
> First, we will never ever buy new fighter from the U.S., not even F-16V. We will only deal with the U.S. for freebies/EDA F-16s.
> 
> We have vast experience in dealing with old F-16 (including maintenance, etc) so it's easy for us to operate 100-200 EDA F-16s.
> 
> We have to take out the U.S. from the fighter procurement equation or at least make them as a constant variable. Placing them only as freebie jets provider will do just that, as I imagine they wouldn't care for our political allegiance/compass for just some 200 old unused F-16s.
> 
> Second, let's just turn our heads for the new fighters procurement to non-U.S. providers. Since CAATSA still active then Europe would do just fine.
> 
> Eurofighter Typhoon or Rafale are both good choices. Fighter jets technology-wise, Europe will become more and more advanced and independent in the future. So we can expect more development and options as well.
> 
> So this policy of buying new fighters from Europe and only EDA/freebies from the U.S. will help us to fulfill our needs not only to meet MEF 2024 target, but also to use as our stable & consistent reference for decades to come.



Hold your horses a bit bro ..... Nothing was certain as yet . The negotiation were very much still heated as now....
Too much things have to be considered and agreed upon . Because we are in for a long ride . But the RI bottom line are ... There would never be a foreign military permanent base upon the indonesia soil . Ever


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> Hold your horses a bit bro ..... Nothing was certain as yet . The negotiation were very much still heated as now....
> Too much things have to be considered and agreed upon . Because we are in for a long ride . But the RI bottom line are ... There would never be a foreign military permanent base upon the indonesia soil . Ever



For R&R like what Singkies provided is actually quite tempting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> For R&R like what Singkies provided is actually quite tempting


Well , sharing facilities and friendly visit were never denied before isn't ?? It's just never be formalized on paper ...


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> Well , sharing facilities and friendly visit were never denied before isn't ?? It's just never be formalized on paper ...



Not sharing facilities, but providing services like logistic and other stuff


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> Not sharing facilities, but providing services like logistic and other stuff



Referring back to the islamic costum ( in case some *** trying to say something here ) It's in our tradition to please and tend the guest visiting to the best of our abilities .

Nobody can counter that.... ☕☕


----------



## Nike

Looks like they are very thoroughly being reformed even at squad level. Meanwhile here.....


----------



## Ravager

It seem there would be a final solution on KFX soon . I just hope it was a win-win solution for all the party involved and we all could move on to a more comprehensive project ....


----------



## Fl0gger

Gimana rasanya, di undang ketemu "mantan" di rumahnya katanya kangen sampe sana doi ungkit ungkit masa lalu kenapa dulu putus di sindir trus di atur atur harus begini dan begitu sambil di suguhi hidangan MCD , KFC , padahal jadian resmi lagi ajah belum..? Salah ga kalau di jawab "well hey you invited me here for the first place and do i realy has to listened all of this crap".  lol

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Ravager

Fl0gger said:


> Gimana rasanya, di undang ketemu "mantan" di rumahnya katanya kangen sampe sana doi ungkit ungkit masa lalu kenapa dulu putus di sindir trus di atur atur harus begini dan begitu sambil di suguhi hidangan MCD , KFC , padahal jadian resmi lagi ajah belum..? Salah ga kalau di jawab "well hey you invited me here for the first place and do i realy has to listened all of this crap".  lol


Hey .... There is too much info to be spread around for one day bro . 


😂😂


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> Some said there is genocide and militarization in Papua happened right now


Where is this word coming from I wonder? Geezzz the govt need better PR in terms of social media/unconventional media to promote the infrastructure development there. Omibuslaw demo - West Papua killing - Genocide/militarization rumors? Seems too good to be called coincidence 

But yeah those keyboard "mercenaries" warrior can sometime be handful


----------



## Nike

Gundala said:


> Where is this word coming from I wonder? Geezzz the govt need better PR in terms of social media/unconventional media to promote the infrastructure development there. Omibuslaw demo - West Papua killing - Genocide/militarization rumors? Seems too good to be called coincidence
> 
> But yeah those keyboard "mercenaries" warrior can sometime be handful



You should trying to read propaganda media from the other side to know what they are thinking about Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

*Erick Thohir Jajaki Kerja Sama Pertahanan dengan Inggris*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

After his much-anticipated visit to the US from Oct. 15 to 19, Indonesia’s Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto is scheduled to visit Austria to discuss the possible sale of Eurofighter Typhoon jet fighters to his country, The Jakarta Post says.

Although there is no official confirmation yet, Prabowo is expected to also visit *France, Germany and Turkey* in a series of visits aimed at cementing deals for the procurement of weaponry and for defense industry cooperation to help domestic companies meet the so-called Minimum Essential Force (MEF, the plan aimed to create a credible defense system for Indonesia) targets by 2024.









Indonesia’s Defense Minister to meet his Austrian counterpart to talk about Eurofighter Typhoon deal - The Aviation Geek Club


Indonesia’s Defense Minister to meet his Austrian counterpart to talk about Eurofighter Typhoon deal




theaviationgeekclub.com





Not only France? But also Germany and Turkey.


----------



## dr.knowhow

Guess some here are so annoyed of US demanding a lot regarding the possibility of selling their F-35s but I gotta ask, what did you expect? F-35 is one of the 3 only 5th gen jets out there on the field today and the only to be sold to foreign countries. TBH I am quite surprised that - as long as it is true what some members of this forum are saying - it was the US not the Indonesian side who've started the talks about the possible sales of F-35.

Nonetheless you have to know that the US is in the driver's seat in this matter. It's not like they would be selling 100 jets or so or Indonesia could afford so much. I'm not even sure if Indonesia could buy more than 20 of these jets considering its costs. With only that much jet you're not the one who could leverage the negotiation.

Also, every single F-35 operators are required to build F-35 specific infrastructure that meets the US security standards where LM engineers and other US personnel will be stationed to maintain and observe how those F-35s will be operated. They are very distinct and separate from any other air force assets and even those who already operate US jets have to invest on such infrastructure in order to operate any F-35s.

I don't know if Indonesia is willing to have so much US control over their jets tho. That's one of the reason why there are only close US allies who operate F-35s in the first place. Even with all these control and costs that follow - F-35's operating costs are double that of F-15Es - partially due to such strict security standards, the US allies could still see the worth, thus rest assured they are not going to be faced with any US embargo in the foreseeable future. On the other hand Indonesia is seeking more independence in defense.

Also there are no such thing as a "freebie F-16s". It's either in use in the USAF or those ones lying on AMARG or so worn off which is the reason it went there in the first place. 100 freebie F-16s lmao. Also you are delusional if you think Indonesia could "mount pressure" onto the US by using fighter jet program or any other military equipment acquisition as a leverage. You act like if Indonesia is buying 100 + jets like India or something. Remember you guys bought those Hawk trainers with British govn. loan (ECGD loans)? That same govn. loan British govn. never got back from Indonesia. ECGD had to cover it up with British tax money. Same goes with those Korean submarines. 100% funded by Korean govn. loan. European countries and Korea would be willing to do such deals because they want to sell their equipment regardless of the bad terms to establish higher grounds on export markets. You are wrong to expect the same from the US tho. They either do ODA to directly support the country in their military program or do none. On top of that F-35s are only sold as FMS. So no possibility of Indonesia directly negotiating with LM. Also regardless of the administration the congress is quite constant about US's export policy of high tech weaponry so don't expect much change on that matter as well.

Talking about fighter jet acquisition, I'm not so sure if it's at all a good idea for Indonesia to be interested in those Austrian Eurofighters. They are Tranche 1 fighters but even worse off than those Tranche 1 fighters Britain is planning to prematurely retire only after 20 years of operation. No DASS, no Pirate IRST, no AMRAAM, only chaff and flair dispensers. Also it has already been confirmed that Tranche 1 cannot be upgraded into further developed Tranche standards due to internal structural difference. Operating costs lie over 50,000 Euros per hour. That is even higher than F-35. Austrian govn. eventually prosecuted EADS and the program was just a total shit show plagued by lobbying and corruption. What's surprising is that it's the Indonesian govn. who've approached Austria not vice versa. You guys are literally trying to go buy a dumpster pile of trash on your own will.

If Indonesia wants a stop gap fighter until KF-X is finished or wants to quit KF-X altogether and look for replacement, I would suggest it is best to buy more F-16Vs. You guys are already operating those so it makes ton of sense in a lot of ways.

If Indonesia wants an alternative to US manufactured fighter jets go buy the Rafales. Yes it is expensive both in terms of procurement and operating costs but that's what you've gotta pay to escape the US. Gripen is out of contention because the NG variants are almost as expensive as F-16 to procure although cheaper to operate, thus a lot of the key components are either Swedish versions of American/European origin. I'm not sure if this is actually the case tho as seen from the F-35 "negotiation". Also forget F-15EX, it is expensive, thus F-15 is not a jet which US sells to any foreign country. Also they have F-18E/F for that role.

So it's either Rafale, F-16V or F-18E/F.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ravager

dr.knowhow said:


> Guess some here are so annoyed of US demanding a lot regarding the possibility of selling their F-35s but I gotta ask, what did you expect? F-35 is one of the 3 only 5th gen jets out there on the field today and the only to be sold to foreign countries. TBH I am quite surprised that - as long as it is true what some members of this forum are saying - it was the US not the Indonesian side who've started the talks about the possible sales of F-35.
> 
> Nonetheless you have to know that the US is in the driver's seat in this matter. It's not like they would be selling 100 jets or so or Indonesia could afford so much. I'm not even sure if Indonesia could buy more than 20 of these jets considering its costs. With only that much jet you're not the one who could leverage the negotiation.
> 
> Also, every single F-35 operators are required to build F-35 specific infrastructure that meets the US security standards where LM engineers and other US personnel will be stationed to maintain and observe how those F-35s will be operated. They are very distinct and separate from any other air force assets and even those who already operate US jets have to invest on such infrastructure in order to operate any F-35s.
> 
> I don't know if Indonesia is willing to have so much US control over their jets tho. That's one of the reason why there are only close US allies who operate F-35s in the first place. Even with all these control and costs that follow - F-35's operating costs are double that of F-15Es - partially due to such strict security standards, the US allies could still see the worth, thus rest assured they are not going to be faced with any US embargo in the foreseeable future. On the other hand Indonesia is seeking more independence in defense.
> 
> Also there are no such thing as a "freebie F-16s". It's either in use in the USAF or those ones lying on AMARG or so worn off which is the reason it went there in the first place. 100 freebie F-16s lmao. Also you are delusional if you think Indonesia could "mount pressure" onto the US by using fighter jet program or any other military equipment acquisition as a leverage. You act like if Indonesia is buying 100 + jets like India or something. Remember you guys bought those Hawk trainers with British govn. loan (ECGD loans)? That same govn. loan British govn. never got back from Indonesia. ECGD had to cover it up with British tax money. Same goes with those Korean submarines. 100% funded by Korean govn. loan. European countries and Korea would be willing to do such deals because they want to sell their equipment regardless of the bad terms to establish higher grounds on export markets. You are wrong to expect the same from the US tho. They either do ODA to directly support the country in their military program or do none. On top of that F-35s are only sold as FMS. So no possibility of Indonesia directly negotiating with LM. Also regardless of the administration the congress is quite constant about US's export policy of high tech weaponry so don't expect much change on that matter as well.
> 
> Talking about fighter jet acquisition, I'm not so sure if it's at all a good idea for Indonesia to be interested in those Austrian Eurofighters. They are Tranche 1 fighters but even worse off than those Tranche 1 fighters Britain is planning to prematurely retire only after 20 years of operation. No DASS, no Pirate IRST, no AMRAAM, only chaff and flair dispensers. Also it has already been confirmed that Tranche 1 cannot be upgraded into further developed Tranche standards due to internal structural difference. Operating costs lie over 50,000 Euros per hour. That is even higher than F-35. Austrian govn. eventually prosecuted EADS and the program was just a total shit show plagued by lobbying and corruption. What's surprising is that it's the Indonesian govn. who've approached Austria not vice versa. You guys are literally trying to go buy a dumpster pile of trash on your own will.
> 
> If Indonesia wants a stop gap fighter until KF-X is finished or wants to quit KF-X altogether and look for replacement, I would suggest it is best to buy more F-16Vs. You guys are already operating those so it makes ton of sense in a lot of ways.
> 
> If Indonesia wants an alternative to US manufactured fighter jets go buy the Rafales. Yes it is expensive both in terms of procurement and operating costs but that's what you've gotta pay to escape the US. Gripen is out of contention because the NG variants are almost as expensive as F-16 to procure although cheaper to operate, thus a lot of the key components are either Swedish versions of American/European origin. I'm not sure if this is actually the case tho as seen from the F-35 "negotiation". Also forget F-15EX, it is expensive, thus F-15 is not a jet which US sells to any foreign country. Also they have F-18E/F for that role.
> 
> So it's either Rafale, F-16V or F-18E/F.



To be honest this is only a preliminary visitation . The final verdict will come after he is supposed to report the result of this counterpart face to face consultation to jokowi . While financing scheme was allready prepared by Finance ministerial . It's the commander in chief who will be held for the responbisility after all .
Make no mistake . There always a second option and this is the age of internet and free information nobody was eager to buy scraps for a dime more since nobody was eager to be crucified by their voter


----------



## umigami

If Rafale come out as the champion in the end, I hope they make HUGE commitment to it. Locally produce sparepart, Possibility to upgrade to F4 standards, etc..


----------



## Ravager

umigami said:


> If Rafale come out as the champion in the end, I hope they make HUGE commitment to it. Locally produce sparepart, Possibility to upgrade to F4 standards, etc..



Without a new production focused facility , DI will be stretched thin just to keep their present commitment to our armed forces . Add that with the possibility of KFX continuation ,Elang hitam and 219 .... 

I don't know when to expect for their backlog to be cleared .


----------



## umigami

Ravager said:


> Without a new production focused facility , DI will be stretched thin just to keep their present commitment to our armed forces . Add that with the possibility of KFX continuation ,Elang hitam and 219 ....
> 
> I don't know when to expect for their backlog to be cleared .


Well, it could be ToT for thales Spectra, or SCALP missile, or Talios Pod, ANYTHING...

If DI can't handle it, how about LEN ?

(Biar mulus borong langsung banyak gitu 48 atau lebih, just like the old news of Prabowo's visit to france)


----------



## Fl0gger

Every option for fighter procurement are still open, even flankers, personaly i will take rafale rather than 35 and trance 1 and adding some f.16 for kfx stop gap for the air force


----------



## Ravager

Fl0gger said:


> Every option for fighter procurement are still open, even flankers, personaly i will take rafale rather than 35 and trance 1 and adding some f.16 for kfx stop gap for the air force



Yup , all still in the table .... While i guess the SU 35 card were allready put in the box . But , it still on the table after all .. 😀
Even the KFX verdict are still in the table ...

But my bet is we still going to proceed with the KFX . Take some F 16 ( whatever available ) with a full packages and collect those secondhanded typhoon for almost free 

It's just a guess not a bocoran ... and i still could be lose in this bet tho'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fl0gger

Ravager said:


> Yup , all still in the table .... While i guess the SU 35 card were allready put in the box . But , it still on the table after all .. 😀
> Even the KFX verdict are still in the table ...
> 
> But my bet is we still going to proceed with the KFX . Take some F 16 ( whatever available ) with a full packages and collect those secondhanded typhoon for almost free
> 
> It's just a guess not a bocoran ... and i still could be lose in this bet tho'


Trance 1 itu penawaran nya bundle dgn penawaran airbus lainya dgn iming iming upgrade teknologi ke kinian , dan juga masukan dr "konsultan jerman" sangat di jadikan pertimabangan. Karena masukan terdahulu ttg pembelian leo lgs ke jerman saat kita galau setelah permintaan kita di tolak belanda terbukti ces pleng good deal...nah semoga ajah kali ini juga benar walau banyak kalangan meragukan, juga termasuk saya heheheh..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Erick Thohir Jajaki Kerja Sama Pertahanan dengan Inggris*





*Hawk TNI AU [TNI AU]

M*enteri BUMN Erick Thohir menjajaki kerja sama industri pertahanan dengan Inggris. Ia menyatakan penjajakan dilakukan saat kunjungan kerja bersama Menteri Luar Negeri Retno Marsudi ke Inggris beberapa waktu lalu.

Sayang, Erick tak menjelaskan lebih lanjut soal hasil penjajakan kerja sama tersebut.

"_Industri pertahanan yang selama ini (Inggris) menjadi partner terbaik. Kami kemukakan dan ingin jajaki,_" katanya pada press briefing secara virtual pada Rabu (14/10) malam.

Selain sektor pertahanan, Erick juga menyebut ia juga menjajaki kerja sama dalam mengembangkan energi terbarukan (_renewable energy_) bersama Inggris.



*Penembakan rudal Starstreak di dermaga Polejiwa, Sulsel [Yonarhanud 6]*

Kerja sama lainnya, pendidikan, terutama di bidang _hospitality _pariwisata. Dia berharap penjajakan dan kerja sama bisa meningkatkan kualitas layanan di industri itu.

Erick mengatakan penjajakan diilakukan karena belakangan ini kebutuhan untuk pariwisata seperti Mandalika, Lombok, yang merupakan kawasan ekonomi khusus (KEK), meningkat.

Selain bidang itu, Erick juga mengatakan tengah menjajaki kerja sama dalam bidang kesehatan. Erick ingin dengan kerja sama itu nantinya Indonesia bisa memiliki fasilitas kesehatan yang tak kalah dengan negara Jiran seperti Singapura.

"_Karena ini ingin memastikan kesempatan Indonesia menjadi pemain kelas regional kelas kesehatan, masyarakat Indonesia banyak ke Singapura, sekarang juga ada fasilitas yang terpercaya di Indonesia,_" katanya.

* ✈ CNN *


----------



## ¿Por qué?

dr.knowhow said:


> Also there are no such thing as a "freebie F-16s". It's either in use in the USAF or those ones lying on AMARG or so worn off which is the reason it went there in the first place. 100 freebie F-16s lmao.



Not sure why you said this🤔. We got 28 F-16 block 25 + 2 F-16 block 15 for free in 2011. We only needed to pay for the refurbishment/upgrade cost, delivery, etc, but not for the aircraft itself.

You laughed at the idea of 100 freebies/EDA F-16? Well, let's see. The USAF still operate around 700-800 F-16 C/D with active forces and around 300-400 F-16C/D with Air National Guard. They want to replace most of them with F-35. So it's still possible.



Ravager said:


> Yup , all still in the table .... While i guess the SU 35 card were allready put in the box . But , it still on the table after all .. 😀
> Even the KFX verdict are still in the table ...
> 
> But my bet is we still going to proceed with the KFX . Take some F 16 ( whatever available ) with a full packages and collect those secondhanded typhoon for almost free
> 
> It's just a guess not a bocoran ... and i still could be lose in this bet tho'



Speaking of SU-35, it'll be hilarious if the result of the talks is that the U.S. will give us a special waiver to proceed with our SU-35 deal with the Russians😁.


----------



## Ravager

Fl0gger said:


> Trance 1 itu penawaran nya bundle dgn penawaran airbus lainya dgn iming iming upgrade teknologi ke kinian , dan juga masukan dr "konsultan jerman" sangat di jadikan pertimabangan. Karena masukan terdahulu ttg pembelian leo lgs ke jerman saat kita galau setelah permintaan kita di tolak belanda terbukti ces pleng good deal...nah semoga ajah kali ini juga benar walau banyak kalangan meragukan, juga termasuk saya heheheh..



I don't dare to dream anymore bro . I just don't dare 😂😂

Mostly because i haven't see their formal offer in written document as yet . And like mang ujang used to say to me ...

When thing was sound too good to be true it usually it is . And Korean mutant taught us a very hard lesson allready .
Just let it flow ... Let it flow ... Even the written contract could be nulled in our flowered beloved country . I'll take everything with a bucketload of salt .

Hura percoyo yen ra ono futune ... 😀😀


----------



## Ravager

dr.knowhow said:


> I'm not so sure anymore how much the Indonesians are engaged with the deals with Korea so I can't say for sure but if they are planning to cancel the deal for additional Korean submarines and quit KF-X they better commit into the deals with France in such occasion. Scorpene and Rafale are both superb weaponry although



That is one of the alternatives that have been considered and prepared . And it was the france side that offering us such deal along with their financing scheme option


----------



## Gundala

Fl0gger said:


> personaly i will take rafale rather than 35 and trance 1 and adding some f.16 for kfx stop gap for the air force


Yeah! Im with you on this. Middle ground as of below heavy but abit above medium type with lots of carrying capacity. Tho the flight ceiling is relatively low and the engine power is somewhat mediocare in its class but hey even the used one doesnt need to be upgraded! 


Fl0gger said:


> Trance 1 itu penawaran nya bundle dgn penawaran airbus lainya dgn iming iming upgrade teknologi ke kinian , dan juga masukan dr "konsultan jerman" sangat di jadikan pertimabangan. Karena masukan terdahulu ttg pembelian leo lgs ke jerman saat kita galau setelah permintaan kita di tolak belanda terbukti ces pleng good deal...nah semoga ajah kali ini juga benar walau banyak kalangan meragukan, juga termasuk saya heheheh..


konsultan Jerman yg mana nih? Waktu Leo itu sempet kisruh dan terindikasi markup yg tidak membumi kalo ga salah. Setelah di konfirmasi ke negaranya langsung ternyata harganya jauh lebih murah so "konsultannya" langsung masuk kotak. Kalo "konsultan" ini yg dimaksud mari kita sama-sama berdoa semoga kebagian persenan 


¿Por qué? said:


> Speaking of SU-35, it'll be hilarious if the result of the talks is that the U.S. will give us a special waiver to proceed with our SU-35 deal with the Russians😁.


Absolutely!! bisa geger dunia persilatan formil lokal


----------



## Gundala

*New Radar for Typhoon *

_(Summary)

BAE Systems and Leonardo have been awarded a contract to develop the Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA), the European Common Radar System Mark 2(ECRS Mk2) radar, to a standard ready to be integrated on to RAF Typhoons.

The ECRS2 is a multi-functional array (MFA) that will give UK Typhoons a world-leading Electronic Warfare capability, in addition to traditional radar functions, including wide band Electronic Attack, the two companies said in a joint statement today.

*It will equip RAF pilots with the ability to locate, identify and suppress enemy air defences using high-powered jamming*. They can engage targets whilst beyond the reach of threats – even when they’re looking in another direction – and operate inside the range of opposing air defences, remaining fully protected throughout.

It also enables the Typhoons to link up with future data-driven weapons to combat rapidly evolving air defences, ensuring that UK Typhoons can continue to dominate the battlespace for years to come,

The new radar will be based on Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) technology and will provide game-changing capabilities based on a revolutionary MFA. It has significantly more Transmit-Receive Elements than other radars, making Mk2 the most capable fighter AESA radar in the world, *maintaining the same power and precision of traditional radars but also enabling the simultaneous operation of its wide-band Electronic Warfare functionality*. (Full story on the link above)_

Radar and EW suite in the same unit? I wonder what kind of cooling system they going to use in this one...
Anyway it turns out Typhoon still have future upgrade to be expected

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Gundala said:


> *New Radar for Typhoon *
> 
> _(Summary)
> 
> BAE Systems and Leonardo have been awarded a contract to develop the Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA), the European Common Radar System Mark 2(ECRS Mk2) radar, to a standard ready to be integrated on to RAF Typhoons.
> 
> The ECRS2 is a multi-functional array (MFA) that will give UK Typhoons a world-leading Electronic Warfare capability, in addition to traditional radar functions, including wide band Electronic Attack, the two companies said in a joint statement today.
> 
> *It will equip RAF pilots with the ability to locate, identify and suppress enemy air defences using high-powered jamming*. They can engage targets whilst beyond the reach of threats – even when they’re looking in another direction – and operate inside the range of opposing air defences, remaining fully protected throughout.
> 
> It also enables the Typhoons to link up with future data-driven weapons to combat rapidly evolving air defences, ensuring that UK Typhoons can continue to dominate the battlespace for years to come,
> 
> The new radar will be based on Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) technology and will provide game-changing capabilities based on a revolutionary MFA. It has significantly more Transmit-Receive Elements than other radars, making Mk2 the most capable fighter AESA radar in the world, *maintaining the same power and precision of traditional radars but also enabling the simultaneous operation of its wide-band Electronic Warfare functionality*. (Full story on the link above)_
> 
> Radar and EW suite in the same unit? I wonder what kind of cooling system they going to use in this one...
> Anyway it turns out Typhoon still have future upgrade to be expected


For which trance?


----------



## dr.knowhow

Had to rewrite the comment because I've prematurely submitted it by mistake.



umigami said:


> If Rafale come out as the champion in the end, I hope they make HUGE commitment to it. Locally produce sparepart, Possibility to upgrade to F4 standards, etc..



I'm not so sure anymore how much the Indonesians are engaged with the deals with Korea so I can't say for sure but if they are planning to cancel the deal for additional Korean submarines and quit KF-X they better commit into the deals with France in such occasion. Scorpene and Rafale are both superb weaponry although a bit expensive. Full F4 standard is still a few years away and France is also planning to procure the so called F3.5 which has some features of F4 standard so Indonesia might get those F3.5 standard jets as well. Though imo it's better to wait for those few years and get F4 standard. France already have delayed the delivery of Rafales to FAF in order to deliver it to India and Egypt more quickly so they might do the same for Indonesia as well.



umigami said:


> Well, it could be ToT for thales Spectra, or SCALP missile, or Talios Pod, ANYTHING...
> 
> If DI can't handle it, how about LEN ?
> 
> (Biar mulus borong langsung banyak gitu 48 atau lebih, just like the old news of Prabowo's visit to france)



Don't expect ToT of those kind of critical technology, especially from the French. They are even more notorious talking about ToT compared to for example, the US. In case of US its hard to get the approval of the congress but once you get that, they keep their promises. French are the ones who don't even keep those promises. Koreans learnt it the hard way.

SCALP could be a possibility considering how the Koreans got the critical tech of KEPD 350 Taurus missile but that was a very special occasion. Taurus was nearing end of production so Korea's order literally saved the production line. ROKAF procured almost half of what Germany has acquired, 260 missiles in total. They were committed to funding the development of smaller version of the missile for FA-50 and are cooperating in it. Although now the Koreans are developing their own ACM which would eventually compete with Taurus in export market, they've also provided the opportunity to expand into the niche market thus the reason KEPD 350 is still in the market is, like I've said, thanks to Korea in the first place.

Other example would be SOM. Lockheed wanted to compete with JSM on F-35 launched ACM market so they helped Turkey out technologically. It only turned out to be a failure because LM wasn't able to expect the shit show that happened in Turkey's political and diplomatic sides of affairs.

If Indonesia wants to have same kind of leverage, SCALP needs to first be in a dire situation commercially and should procure SCALF in large numbers. That's the minimal requirement. Investing into the program like funding the development of further variant could sweeten the deal as well. I'm not so sure if Indonesia would be this committed into the SCALF procurement though.



¿Por qué? said:


> Not sure why you said this🤔. We got 28 F-16 block 25 + 2 F-16 block 15 for free in 2011. We only needed to pay for the refurbishment/upgrade cost, delivery, etc, but not for the aircraft itself.
> 
> You laughed at the idea of 100 freebies/EDA F-16? Well, let's see. The USAF still operate around 700-800 F-16 C/D with active forces and around 300-400 F-16C/D with Air National Guard. They want to replace most of them with F-35. So it's still possible.
> 
> Speaking of SU-35, it'll be hilarious if the result of the talks is that the U.S. will give us a special waiver to proceed with our SU-35 deal with the Russians😁.



Korea tried to get some second hand F-16s from the USAF around 2018 or so for stop gap until KF-X is ready but was eventually declined by the US MoD because every F-16 in AMARG were "too worn off and had too much mechanical stress on the airframe". That is the newest information regarding the F-16s in the US so I would keep my opinion. Maybe Indonesia is okay to take those F-16s which ROKAF wouldn't but I think it rather is just a change of situation compared to 2011.



Ravager said:


> I don't dare to dream anymore bro . I just don't dare 😂😂
> 
> Mostly because i haven't see their formal offer in written document as yet . And like mang ujang used to say to me ...
> 
> When thing was sound too good to be true it usually it is . And Korean mutant taught us a very hard lesson allready .
> Just let it flow ... Let it flow ... Even the written contract could be nulled in our flowered beloved country . I'll take everything with a bucketload of salt .
> 
> Hura percoyo yen ra ono futune ... 😀😀



Guess by "Korean Mutant" you mean the subs Indonesia got from Korea? Not so sure what you are trying to emphasize regarding this matter as I don't exactly know every news and detail about the subs, though you sound quite negative concerning those affairs so I'll say I'm curious. Would you mind if I ask?

Though you are right saying "When thing was sound too good to be true it usually it is". Like I've said thos subs were 100% funded by the Korean govn. loans. What you get in such terms, you usually cannot complain about.



Also, even though those Russian jets are still a possibility, I don't think the Indonesians would go buy those horrendous nightmares. There's a reason countries like Malaysia and India are trying to get away from those jets. The plane itself are not bad although not top-notch, but the system behind is absolutely abysmal. Same story applies literally to any kind of Russian equipment. Be it armors, submarines, jets. The only kind of weapon from Russia that are half decent in making are those SAM systems and even those are showing its weaknesses in Middle East and Caucasus.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dr.knowhow

umigami said:


> For which trance?



Tranche 2 and 3. ECRS Mk.2 is a completely new radar compared to Captor E Mk.1 that Germany and Spain are getting for their Typhoons. Although the name suggests that the Captor E Mk.1 is a further development of Captor E Mk.0 which the Kuwait and Oman got, Captor E Mk.1 is very distinct from Mk.0 and has completely new hardware. It's rather comparable to the difference between the AN/PG-63(V)3 and AN/PG-82(V)1. Mk.0 would be the former and Mk.1 would be the latter. Same applies to the ECRS Mk.2. Although named Mk.2, it has a completely new MFA, thus has TRM, back-end cooling and power supply that can handle higher peak power compared to Captor E Mk.1. Mk.1 is cheaper though, which is the reason Luftwaffe stick with the Mk.1. ECRS Mk.2 is tailor made to suit RAF's needs, especially their higher demand of A to A capabilities.

So to sum it up :

Captor E Mk.0 : for T3 that Kuwait and Oman got. Based on legacy Captor mechanical radar. Comparable to how the US upgraded the mechanical AN/APG-63(V)1 into an AESA radar in (V)3
Captor E Mk.1 : for T3s of Spain and Germany, almost completely new AESA radar.
ECRS Mk.2 : another new AESA only for RAF.


Also like I've said in the previous post in the last page, legacy Tranche 1s cannot be upgraded into Tranche 2 or 3, thus is the reason the RAF are going to retire their T1 jets only after 20 years of service. There is fundamental structural difference between T1 and further upgraded variants. Even if you try to make it somewhat similar to T2 or T3, you would need to invest a ton of money to develop an upgrade package that will suit T1 because you would not be able to use the knowledge and asset gained from developing T2 and T3.

That is the exact reason why I am suggesting that Indonesia is putting itself up for a bad deal by asking Austria about selling their T1 Typhoons. You guys are literally trying to buy a pile of trash second hand. I would still be against it even if Indonesia is getting it for free. There is a possibility because the Austrians are trying to retire them just like the RAF. They are sticking with it only because of the lawsuit against EADS. The operating costs of those T1 Typhoons are mind blowing high. It will only get higher once again when the RAF finally retires them. Well at least when you guys get them for free or for almost nothing, you wouldn't need to hesitate when retiring those jets yourselves .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

dr.knowhow said:


> *Tranche 2 and 3*. ECRS Mk.2 is a completely new radar compared to Captor E Mk.1 that Germany and Spain are getting for their Typhoons. Although the name suggests that the Captor E Mk.1 is a further development of Captor E Mk.0 which the Kuwait and Oman got, Captor E Mk.1 is very distinct from Mk.0 and has completely new hardware. It's rather comparable to the difference between the AN/PG-63(V)3 and AN/PG-82(V)1. Mk.0 would be the former and Mk.1 would be the latter. Same applies to the ECRS Mk.2. Although named Mk.2, it has a completely new MFA, thus has TRM, back-end cooling and power supply that can handle higher peak power compared to Captor E Mk.1. Mk.1 is cheaper though, which is the reason Luftwaffe stick with the Mk.1. ECRS Mk.2 is tailor made to suit RAF's needs, especially their higher demand of A to A capabilities.
> 
> So to sum it up :
> 
> Captor E Mk.0 : for T3 that Kuwait and Oman got. Based on legacy Captor mechanical radar. Comparable to how the US upgraded the mechanical AN/APG-63(V)1 into an AESA radar in (V)3
> Captor E Mk.1 : for T3s of Spain and Germany, almost completely new AESA radar.
> ECRS Mk.2 : another new AESA only for RAF.


If we can't put it in the nose ex austrian trance 1, just forget it..


----------



## Ravager

dr.knowhow said:


> Had to rewrite the comment because I've prematurely submitted it by mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure anymore how much the Indonesians are engaged with the deals with Korea so I can't say for sure but if they are planning to cancel the deal for additional Korean submarines and quit KF-X they better commit into the deals with France in such occasion. Scorpene and Rafale are both superb weaponry although a bit expensive. Full F4 standard is still a few years away and France is also planning to procure the so called F3.5 which has some features of F4 standard so Indonesia might get those F3.5 standard jets as well. Though imo it's better to wait for those few years and get F4 standard. France already have delayed the delivery of Rafales to FAF in order to deliver it to India and Egypt more quickly so they might do the same for Indonesia as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect ToT of those kind of critical technology, especially from the French. They are even more notorious talking about ToT compared to for example, the US. In case of US its hard to get the approval of the congress but once you get that, they keep their promises. French are the ones who don't even keep those promises. Koreans learnt it the hard way.
> 
> SCALP could be a possibility considering how the Koreans got the critical tech of KEPD 350 Taurus missile but that was a very special occasion. Taurus was nearing end of production so Korea's order literally saved the production line. ROKAF procured almost half of what Germany has acquired, 260 missiles in total. They were committed to funding the development of smaller version of the missile for FA-50 and are cooperating in it. Although now the Koreans are developing their own ACM which would eventually compete with Taurus in export market, they've also provided the opportunity to expand into the niche market thus the reason KEPD 350 is still in the market is, like I've said, thanks to Korea in the first place.
> 
> Other example would be SOM. Lockheed wanted to compete with JSM on F-35 launched ACM market so they helped Turkey out technologically. It only turned out to be a failure because LM wasn't able to expect the shit show that happened in Turkey's political and diplomatic sides of affairs.
> 
> If Indonesia wants to have same kind of leverage, SCALP needs to first be in a dire situation commercially and should procure SCALF in large numbers. That's the minimal requirement. Investing into the program like funding the development of further variant could sweeten the deal as well. I'm not so sure if Indonesia would be this committed into the SCALF procurement though.
> 
> 
> 
> Korea tried to get some second hand F-16s from the USAF around 2018 or so for stop gap until KF-X is ready but was eventually declined by the US MoD because every F-16 in AMARG were "too worn off and had too much mechanical stress on the airframe". That is the newest information regarding the F-16s in the US so I would keep my opinion. Maybe Indonesia is okay to take those F-16s which ROKAF wouldn't but I think it rather is just a change of situation compared to 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess by "Korean Mutant" you mean the subs Indonesia got from Korea? Not so sure what you are trying to emphasize regarding this matter as I don't exactly know every news and detail about the subs, though you sound quite negative concerning those affairs so I'll say I'm curious. Would you mind if I ask?
> 
> Though you are right saying "When thing was sound too good to be true it usually it is". Like I've said thos subs were 100% funded by the Korean govn. loans. What you get in such terms, you usually cannot complain about.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, even though those Russian jets are still a possibility, I don't think the Indonesians would go buy those horrendous nightmares. There's a reason countries like Malaysia and India are trying to get away from those jets. The plane itself are not bad although not top-notch, but the system behind is absolutely abysmal. Same story applies literally to any kind of Russian equipment. Be it armors, submarines, jets. The only kind of weapon from Russia that are half decent in making are those SAM systems and even those are showing its weaknesses in Middle East and Caucasus.



Personally , i don't buy the french bullshits . I just simply don't believe them . While we had a lot of ToT from them mostly just superficial while they keep things important even for a maintenance sake close to their chest and they tend to make much whining noises when we doing something trying to break a mold or tweak something . 
And regarding the subs .... All i could say is while much of blame were come from our side . Disingenouos and underdelivered promises were understatement here . 
Well , at least we got something from that too
Regarding the typhon . We are simply take plane as it is and use it until the expired date comes and no modification would be done at all . All we need is a number today .
There is a big chance we all go for KFX continuation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dr.knowhow

Ravager said:


> Personally , i don't buy the french bullshits . I just simply don't believe them . While we had a lot of ToT from them mostly just superficial while they keep things important even for a maintenance sake close to their chest and they tend to make much whining noises when we doing something trying to break a mold or tweak something .
> And regarding the subs .... All i could say is while much of blame were come from our side . Disingenouos and underdelivered promises were understatement here .
> Well , at least we got something from that too
> Regarding the typhon . We are simply take plane as it is and use it until the expired date comes and no modification would be done at all . All we need is a number today .
> There is a big chance we all go for KFX continuation



Don't get me wrong, not saying there ain't no benefit with dealing with the French. For example Korea got a lot of help from them, Ukraine and Russia developing gas turbine engines for its cruise missiles since the 80s. There were also non-military deals where kept its promises and stayed truthful to the terms of contract. It is just that it really depends from case to case and often times certain administration are more favorable than the others.

Also the negotiations seems to be still going on so I hope we could find the solution. Fortunately all these Covid stuff and renegotiation is not affecting KF-X program. Also tells some prospects about the renegotiation itself as well..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RadarGudumluMuhimmat

dr.knowhow said:


> Diğer örnek SOM olacaktır. Lockheed, F-35'in başlattığı ACM pazarında JSM ile rekabet etmek istedi, böylece Türkiye'ye teknolojik olarak yardımcı oldular. Sadece başarısızlıkla sonuçlandı çünkü LM, Türkiye'nin siyasi ve diplomatik işlerinde yaşanan boktan şovu bekleyemezdi.




Turkey did not want to help to improve Som J, Sage and ROKETSAN TUBITAK project had already been started. Seeing that Raytheon and Konsberg agreed, Lockheed partnered with Roketsan to speed things up. Except for the F35, there is no industry loss between us and the US, including Som j. I don't know what country you're making up these words from, but when there is no evidence, you should stop the nonsense.


----------



## umigami

*Japan’s Suga to focus on security as he visits Vietnam, Indonesia*
Prime minister’s first overseas trip since his September appointment to show commitment to Southeast Asia.

“Indonesia, which puts a high primacy on ASEAN’s centrality, is going to be very ambivalent about the Quad because it undermines that whole principle … They are unlikely to jump on the Quad bandwagon,” said Euan Graham at the Singapore-based International Institute for Strategic Studies.

Suga’s visit also coincides with Japan’s efforts to diversify its supply chains and reduce reliance on China by bringing production home or locating more in Southeast Asia.
.....


so they'll open more production in Indonesia if we enter they so called *small-NATO* ??


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> so they'll open more production in Indonesia if we enter they so called *small-NATO* ??


So wait, what happens if we join the Quad? Does it become the Quint?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Ravager

dr.knowhow said:


> Don't get me wrong, not saying there ain't no benefit with dealing with the French. For example Korea got a lot of help from them, Ukraine and Russia developing gas turbine engines for its cruise missiles since the 80s. There were also non-military deals where kept its promises and stayed truthful to the terms of contract. It is just that it really depends from case to case and often times certain administration are more favorable than the others.
> 
> Also the negotiations seems to be still going on so I hope we could find the solution. Fortunately all these Covid stuff and renegotiation is not affecting KF-X program. Also tells some prospects about the renegotiation itself as well..



You are not wrong there bro !! If there is something wrong with i've been writing . Then i apoligized to you . Like it or not we had a lot of ToT from them and we have to give the credits when it's due . And i also agree it's on case by case basis . But it's just they give me a bad vibe with all those promises thrown around like there is no tomorrow . 
Forgive me for my blunt and harsh response before . It's just i'm a realistic guy and i don't want my hopes and expectation get uplifted so high while there isn't any clear press release or binding written contract were signed as yet . 'Cause rumours could only go so far right ..


----------



## Chestnut

dr.knowhow said:


> Guess by "Korean Mutant" you mean the subs Indonesia got from Korea? Not so sure what you are trying to emphasize regarding this matter as I don't exactly know every news and detail about the subs, though you sound quite negative concerning those affairs so I'll say I'm curious. Would you mind if I ask?


IIRC there wasn't any malicious wrong doing on PT PAL's or DSME's part, rather the Indonesian Navy wanted them to cut costs and corners and they got what they asked for in the end; A sub that had problems BECAUSE they asked the shipbuilders to cut costs and corners.

What's happening right now is just political face saving. The South Koreans knows how to build submarines, we just weren't ready to bear the capital investment for them.


dr.knowhow said:


> If Indonesia wants an alternative to US manufactured fighter jets go buy the Rafales. Yes it is expensive both in terms of procurement and operating costs but that's what you've gotta pay to escape the US. Gripen is out of contention because the NG variants are almost as expensive as F-16 to procure although cheaper to operate, thus a lot of the key components are either Swedish versions of American/European origin. I'm not sure if this is actually the case tho as seen from the F-35 "negotiation". Also forget F-15EX, it is expensive, thus F-15 is not a jet which US sells to any foreign country. Also they have F-18E/F for that role.





dr.knowhow said:


> Don't expect ToT of those kind of critical technology, especially from the French. They are even more notorious talking about ToT compared to for example, the US. In case of US its hard to get the approval of the congress but once you get that, they keep their promises. French are the ones who don't even keep those promises. Koreans learnt it the hard way.



Been saying it for awhile, the SHornets are STUPIDLY capable for how much they are being asked for. Engine non-commonality and lesser armament range is made up by a lower (predicted) lower operating cost, lower procurement costs, buddy tanker, and the potential for a dedicated EW variant. Not to mention with the RAAF and the USN operating SHornets along with the RMAF's legacy Hornets, it allows better interoperability with other forces in the region.

Looking like a fanboy aside, there is no point for the Air Force or Navy to continue to operate "mixed" fleets of equipment. If the Army wants to continue to buy every MRAP design under the sun then that is their problem. But with everything that is going on in the region, along with their limited budget when compared to the Army; the Air Force and the Navy simply cannot afford to non-standardize its assets, be it financially or tactically.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## dr.knowhow

umigami said:


> *Japan’s Suga to focus on security as he visits Vietnam, Indonesia*
> Prime minister’s first overseas trip since his September appointment to show commitment to Southeast Asia.
> 
> “Indonesia, which puts a high primacy on ASEAN’s centrality, is going to be very ambivalent about the Quad because it undermines that whole principle … They are unlikely to jump on the Quad bandwagon,” said Euan Graham at the Singapore-based International Institute for Strategic Studies.
> 
> Suga’s visit also coincides with Japan’s efforts to diversify its supply chains and reduce reliance on China by bringing production home or locating more in Southeast Asia.
> .....
> 
> 
> so they'll open more production in Indonesia if we enter they so called *small-NATO* ??



I think you should rather see that as a parallel not one being the result of another. Moving your production chains from China to SEA has been the trend for last few years and I think will stay a trend for a while.

Talking about Quad, SEA nations are more like a bonus. Good if we can get them committed, but not much lost if we can't. Even if countries put more emphasis on independent doctrines and ASEAN, it it still unlikely China would change it's diplomatic stance and regress/yield from its regional interests. So apart from those few pro-Chinese nations of the region, can't really see more of them going pro-China, especially when they are replacing China's role up until the 2000's

Quad really is up to India at this point. They historically have been one of the leaders of Non-Aligned Movement and despite their recent relationship with the west, notably with the US, Japan and France, it still seems to be the case that they are more inclined towards NAM and resolving their conflict with Pakistan on themselves, although they haven't had much success in that matter. Talking about their conflict with China, although the Chinese military is expanding and developing on massive pace, they will still focus in the eastern part of their theater, especially in the SCS, ECS and Yellow Sea. It's not like they could get rid of the Himalayas all of the sudden. Even when we give such emphasis that Quad is the quasi-Indo Pacific Treaty Organization, due to its nature of geological locations of the member nations/possible members, it is obviously more focused in the Pacific region, especially countering China's A2/AD doctrine in region. TBH I really can't see much reason for India, a nation in the middle of the Indian Ocean, to join such Pacific oriented treaty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

Chestnut said:


> IIRC there wasn't any malicious wrong doing on PT PAL's or DSME's part, rather the Indonesian Navy wanted them to cut costs and corners and they got what they asked for in the end; A sub that had problems BECAUSE they asked the shipbuilders to cut costs and corners.
> 
> What's happening right now is just political face saving. The South Koreans knows how to build submarines, *we just weren't ready to bear the capital investment for actual credible defense deterrence*.



I couldn't argue on that summary . While the rest is up to a different interpretation and and opinions . And i don't even want to bother on digging that rabbit hole anymore than allready is . 
It's all about mentality .... We are simply aren't there yet . 


Sigh


----------



## dr.knowhow

Ravager said:


> You are not wrong there bro !! If there is something wrong with i've been writing . Then i apoligized to you . Like it or not we had a lot of ToT from them and we have to give the credits when it's due . And i also agree it's on case by case basis . But it's just they give me a bad vibe with all those promises thrown around like there is no tomorrow .
> Forgive me for my blunt and harsh response before . It's just i'm a realistic guy and i don't want my hopes and expectation get uplifted so high while there isn't any clear press release or binding written contract were signed as yet . 'Cause rumours could only go so far right ..



No no, nothing to apologize. We are having civil discussions so having different opinions ain't a problem. In this case, I wasn't against anything but rather was just curious of the insights you might be able to provide because my knowledge regarding Indonesia's defense related matters surely cannot be better than your's.




Chestnut said:


> IIRC there wasn't any malicious wrong doing on PT PAL's or DSME's part, rather the Indonesian Navy wanted them to cut costs and corners and they got what they asked for in the end; A sub that had problems BECAUSE they asked the shipbuilders to cut costs and corners.
> 
> What's happening right now is just political face saving. The South Koreans knows how to build submarines, we just weren't ready to bear the capital investment for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Been saying it for awhile, the SHornets are STUPIDLY capable for how much they are being asked for. Engine non-commonality and lesser armament range is made up by a lower (predicted) lower operating cost, lower procurement costs, buddy tanker, and the potential for a dedicated EW variant. Not to mention with the RAAF and the USN operating SHornets along with the RMAF's legacy Hornets, it allows better interoperability with other forces in the region.
> 
> Looking like a fanboy aside, there is no point for the Air Force or Navy to continue to operate "mixed" fleets of equipment. If the Army wants to continue to buy every MRAP design under the sun then that is their problem. But with everything that is going on in the region, along with their limited budget when compared to the Army; the Air Force and the Navy simply cannot afford to non-standardize its assets, be it financially or tactically.



Thank you for your insight. Yeah, building a submarine is a different game to conventional ship building. We were lucky that we had top-notch ship builders and especially one of the world's best welders. We were also very lucky to get really good terms with the Germans regarding the ToT. I still think Indonesia is taking the right step. You guys are now building your own LPDs and exporting them even. Give time and you will be able to develop the human resources of good welders.

Also I agree with your point about Super Bugs. Often underestimated because of the rather low T/W ratio but the pilots themselves seem to be very satisfied. Also on top of that it's a very trendy jet in terms of it's maneuverability and WVR doctrines, especially considering it is one of the first jets to actually implement post-stall maneuvers like the pirouette into it's warfighting capability. Also top-notch avionics on top of that and although relatively underpowered compared to its weight, F414 is still a decent engine. USN sticking with the F414 not opting for EPE speaks of something. Last but not least, being a carrier-based fighter with that rigid airframe really is a huge plus in terms of operability and longevity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

Sadly There is no official news mentioning about SHornet up until now, so we can put that option in the box.


----------



## Chestnut

Ravager said:


> I couldn't argue on that summary . While the rest is up to a different interpretation and and opinions . And i don't even want to bother on digging that rabbit hole anymore than allready is .
> It's all about mentality .... We are simply aren't there yet .
> 
> 
> Sigh


Keep in mind this was handled under Ryamizard, so you can sum it up yourself pretty much.


dr.knowhow said:


> Last but not least, being a carrier-based fighter with that rigid airframe really is a huge plus in terms of operability and longevity.


With this last part, you can argue that there might a be (predicted) lower operating cost since a notional TNI-AU SHornet would largely be land based and isn't subjected to constant salinized air that are typical of the USN's SHornet fleet. If anything I would like to see an older CPFH estimate of the RAAF's SHornet fleet to (roughly) compare them to the CPFH of the USN's SHornet fleet and see if the theory rings true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dr.knowhow

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> Turkey did not want to help to improve Som J, Sage and ROKETSAN TUBITAK project had already been started. Seeing that Raytheon and Konsberg agreed, Lockheed partnered with Roketsan to speed things up. Except for the F35, there is no industry loss between us and the US, including Som j. I don't know what country you're making up these words from, but when there is no evidence, you should stop the nonsense.



No, you've understood me wrong. Well, I would say it's my bad expressing it that way. I didn't mean 'SOM was a failure' but rather that it was a *'commercial failure for LM'*. The word "failure" was meant in that sense They opted to compete with JSM but now the opportunity is gone because Turkey is out of the program. Nothing wrong with Aseslan or Turkey's side of things in developing SOM. 

Anyways let's not talk about it further since this is Indonesian defence forum.


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> Sadly There is no official news mentioning about SHornet up until now, so we can put that option in the box.


Ofc, what did u expect?


----------



## umigami

*Gaduh Politik Austria Gegara Prabowo Mau Borong Eurofighter*

"Menjual Eurofighter Typhoon ke Indonesia bukanlah solusi untuk tuduhan korupsi seputar pembelian tersebut," ujarnya seperti dilansir salah satu media terkemuka di Austria, Der Standard, Minggu (18/10/2020).

"Selain itu, perlu dicermati apakah Indonesia merupakan mitra negosiasi yang cocok karena situasi hak asasi manusia setempat," kata Hoyos.
‐-------
Ooppssss.....


----------



## Fl0gger

Gundala said:


> Yeah! Im with you on this. Middle ground as of below heavy but abit above medium type with lots of carrying capacity. Tho the flight ceiling is relatively low and the engine power is somewhat mediocare in its class but hey even the used one doesnt need to be upgraded!
> 
> konsultan Jerman yg mana nih? Waktu Leo itu sempet kisruh dan terindikasi markup yg tidak membumi kalo ga salah. Setelah di konfirmasi ke negaranya langsung ternyata harganya jauh lebih murah so "*konsultannya*" langsung masuk kotak. Kalo "konsultan" ini yg dimaksud mari kita sama-sama berdoa semoga kebagian persenan
> 
> Absolutely!! bisa geger dunia persilatan formil lokal


Bukan itu beda lagi ini konsultan nya yg ngasih clue agar lgs ke jerman tanpa lewat kontraktor lokal


----------



## Being-Art

Fl0gger said:


> Bukan itu beda lagi ini konsultan nya yg ngasih clue agar lgs ke jerman tanpa lewat kontraktor lokal


Bener, soalnya Typhoon Austria sendiri itu manufaktur Jerman, ya jadi lebih baik langsung ke Jerman aja


----------



## Fl0gger

Entah kenapa jerman dalam penjualan alutsista ke indonesia mereka lebih lunak di banding kan ke negara lain terutama bila di sangkut paut kan masalah HAM burger


----------



## wahyusurya2020

Being-Art said:


> Bener, soalnya Typhoon Austria sendiri itu manufaktur Jerman, ya jadi lebih baik langsung ke Jerman aja




Seperti case pengadaan LEO ngincer punya belanda akhirnya beli ke jerman dan jerman tidak mengungkit - ungkit tentang HAM dalam penjualan alutsista mereka


----------



## Raduga

__ https://www.facebook.com/lembagakeris/posts/3089415627833426





the 2020-2024 bluebook is already released by bappenas , but nothing interesting in defense sector apparently.


----------



## Kansel

Raduga said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/lembagakeris/posts/3089415627833426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 2020-2024 bluebook is already released by bappenas , but nothing interesting in defense sector apparently.


Because that's not the "wishlist" parts, current MoD doesn't publish things so widely unlike mr purnomo era

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Because that's not the "wishlist" parts, current MoD doesn't publish things so widely unlike mr purnomo era


understandable


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> And now she is handle economy issues
> 
> View attachment 680427



nope, she is playing _agent provocateur_. Any issue will do just fine, as long she can keep making noise



Ravager said:


> What is the right word for an attention whore . Justice champion pretender while always try to leverage and flaunting her self like a peacock do ??



_*Left winger Politician*_



Nike said:


> For R&R like what Singkies provided is actually quite tempting





Nike said:


> Not sharing facilities, but providing services like logistic and other stuff



Providing entertainment also quite lucrative business. And we do have plenty of places for that



Gundala said:


> Where is this word coming from I wonder? Geezzz the govt need better PR in terms of social media/unconventional media to promote the infrastructure development there.



Its has been around for a while. Unfortunatly our gov't does seem to reluctant for contracting international PR firm to deal with it. From what I can see so far, our gov't response to the narrative has been pretty shallow & lame, not to mention local based and less technically advance.



Fl0gger said:


> Trance 1 itu penawaran nya bundle dgn penawaran airbus lainya dgn iming iming upgrade teknologi ke kinian , dan juga masukan dr "konsultan jerman" sangat di jadikan pertimabangan. Karena masukan terdahulu ttg pembelian leo lgs ke jerman saat kita galau setelah permintaan kita di tolak belanda terbukti ces pleng good deal...nah semoga ajah kali ini juga benar walau banyak kalangan meragukan, juga termasuk saya heheheh..



Kita beruntung ga jadi beli Leo A6 ex _Landmacht. Kondisi Leo A6 mereka parah sekali, yang operasional sangat sedikit, sedangkan sisanya ga kerawat, bahkan sukur2x masih bisa nembak atau bahkan mesin nya bisa di start. Walaupun refurbished biaya nya akan lebih tinggi per unit nya dibandingkan Leo A4 ex Heer
_


Fl0gger said:


> Entah kenapa jerman dalam penjualan alutsista ke indonesia mereka lebih lunak di banding kan ke negara lain terutama bila di sangkut paut kan masalah HAM burger



Budaya mereka ga malu mengakui kalau sedang butuh duit / potong biaya operasional.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fl0gger

trishna_amṛta said:


> nope, she is playing _agent provocateur_. Any issue will do just fine, as long she can keep making noise
> 
> 
> 
> _*Left winger Politician*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Providing entertainment also quite lucrative business. And we do have plenty of places for that
> 
> 
> 
> Its has been around for a while. Unfortunatly our gov't does seem to reluctant for contracting international PR firm to deal with it. From what I can see so far, our gov't response to the narrative has been pretty shallow & lame, not to mention local based and less technically advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Kita beruntung ga jadi beli Leo A6 ex _Landmacht. Kondisi Leo A6 mereka parah sekali, yang operasional sangat sedikit, sedangkan sisanya ga kerawat, bahkan sukur2x masih bisa nembak atau bahkan mesin nya bisa di start. Walaupun refurbished biaya nya akan lebih tinggi per unit nya dibandingkan Leo A4 ex Heer_
> 
> 
> 
> Budaya mereka ga malu mengakui kalau sedang butuh duit / potong biaya operasional.


Betul sekali leo A6 nya belanda kurang terawat sayang sekali

Bila boleh berharap , saya berharap LPD kelas mistral dr prancis french kiss is so lethal lol


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> View attachment 680740


Boots beginian cukup beli dipasar apa harus standar militer lol.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Boots beginian cukup beli dipasar apa harus standar militer lol.



Rule of thumbs, everything in the market which got military SPECS tag on it actually the most cheapo and least used by the mili itself.

You only bought what you need and don't be fooled by advertising.

-----±++++-----
Looking at the video below, seems armored vehicles like MBT still overwhelmingly useful to rolled on against enemy fortification lines. Indonesia Army armor, artillery and air support still very lacking at this point.


----------



## Ravager

There is no more dreaded sight for any infantry line than to see an armoured column coming your way regardless you have an ATGM or not in your trench/dug out . Yeah , sure those ATGM pack a punch and help . But , it only help to an extend . And against a determined enemy ...?? That doesn't count much .


----------



## Nike

One piece of question, tactical UCAV with small diameter Missiles like MAM L, Brimstone or Hellfire or smart rockets like TAI CIRIT seems very useful at giving close air support for frontline troops. Thus beg a question, it is if we acquire such capability better they are should be under PENERBAD (and in Marine Corps case PENERBAL) instead of the Air Force?


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> One piece of question, tactical UCAV with small diameter Missiles like MAM L, Brimstone or Hellfire or smart rockets like TAI CIRIT seems very useful at giving close air support for frontline troops. Thus beg a question, it is if we acquire such capability better they are should be under PENERBAD (and in Marine Corps case PENERBAL) instead of the Air Force?



Air force .... Let the paskhas become the forward base operator.


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Looking at the video below, seems armored vehicles like MBT still overwhelmingly useful to rolled on against enemy fortification lines. Indonesia Army armor, artillery and air support still very lacking at this point.





Ravager said:


> There is no more dreaded sight for any infantry line than to see an armoured column coming your way regardless you have an ATGM or not in your trench/dug out . Yeah , sure those ATGM pack a punch and help . But , it only help to an extend . And against a determined enemy ...?? That doesn't count much .





Nike said:


> One piece of question, tactical UCAV with small diameter Missiles like MAM L, Brimstone or Hellfire or smart rockets like TAI CIRIT seems very useful at giving close air support for frontline troops. Thus beg a question, it is if we acquire such capability better they are should be under PENERBAD (and in Marine Corps case PENERBAL) instead of the Air Force?


The problem with the Azeris is that their branches do not communicate much on the battlefield. This lapse in operational interoperability and communication is the reason why they are struggling to make gains in the NK region DESPITE having total air-superiority. 


The same logic applies to the TNI, the AD can have the biggest tanks and missiles it wants whilst the Air Force can also have PGM's and 5th gens, but it would only mean that they are going to suffer disproportionate losses if they don't integrate and communicate together.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> One piece of question, tactical UCAV with small diameter Missiles like MAM L, Brimstone or Hellfire or smart rockets like TAI CIRIT seems very useful at giving close air support for frontline troops. Thus beg a question, it is if we acquire such capability better they are should be under PENERBAD (and in Marine Corps case PENERBAL) instead of the Air Force?


Air force, because the UCAV doesn't move together with the ground units, they just come and go, and just loitering the area until needed. And after firing its few missile need to RTB ( or not, and just surveying the situation) Give the army small drone for reconnaissance (not the penerbad), maybe for a platoon level?

TNI AD need gunship not UCAV, IMO.


Ravager said:


> Air force .... Let the paskhas become the forward base operator.


Can you give more explanation?


----------



## Ravager

Chestnut said:


> The problem with the Azeris is that their branches do not communicate much on the battlefield. This lapse in operational interoperability and communication is the reason why they are struggling to make gains in the NK region DESPITE having total air-superiority.
> 
> 
> The same logic applies to the TNI, the AD can have the biggest tanks and missiles it wants whilst the Air Force can also have PGM's and 5th gens, but it would only mean that they are going to suffer disproportionate losses if they don't integrate and communicate together.



One of our glaring deficiencies


NEKONEKO said:


> Air force, because the UCAV doesn't move together with the ground units, they just come and go, and just loitering the area until needed. And after firing its few missile need to RTB ( or not, and just surveying the situation) Give the army small drone for reconnaissance (not the penerbad), maybe for a platoon level?
> 
> TNI AD need gunship not UCAV, IMO.
> 
> Can you give more explanation?



Operating forward air base or hostile take over from Enemy air operating base was allready taught and rehearsed during their basic training not to mention they were spec ops tiered Hence they were more suited and prepared in operating such a delicate equipment in hostile/unprepared territories and more in tune environmentally with friendly JTAC operator


----------



## NEKONEKO

Ravager said:


> One of our glaring deficiencies
> 
> 
> Operating forward air base or hostile take over from Enemy air operating base was allready taught and rehearsed during their basic training not to mention they were spec ops tiered Hence they were more suited and prepared in operating such a delicate equipment in hostile/unprepared territories and more in tune environmentally with friendly JTAC operator


Sorry its just my misunderstanding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318148342996627456


----------



## Nike

Thus we need intregated command, branches interoperability, fixing our communication procedure and secured devices to do so ( in which left me a very bad bad taste after the failure previous MoD to secure funds and prioritized for our very own military satelit and associated procedure including management assets, and other C4ISR especially communication devices related equipment from Airbus Defense in which Made us late to gaining such vital capability for at least a decade ahead if not more). We too need more relayed assets and simplify organizational structure within TNI to manage data feedback acquired from our various ISR assets for better and faster decision on the field.


----------



## NEKONEKO

*PM Suga’s Indo-Pacific initiative is alarming for RI and region*

Deputy Foreign Minister Mahendra Siregar rebuked Japan last Wednesday, just one day after Japanese Prime Minister Yoshihide Suga called President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo to explain his two-day visit to Jakarta, which will start tomorrow. During the telephone conversation, the prime minister, among others, briefed Jokowi about his Free and Open Indo-Pacific (FOIP) initiative. Mahendra complained that Japan, the world’s third-largest economy, had done almost nothing in the regional effort to beat the COVID-19 pandemic.

According to the Japanese Embassy’s official statement, during the 10-minute talk, PM Suga promoted his first diplomatic initiative. He also ensured Jokowi that his government “fully supports the ASEAN Outlook on the Indo-Pacific (AOIP)”. The ASEAN Outlook was initiated by Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi and later adopted by the regional trading bloc. There is no further explanation on what Japan will do to make the FOIP and AOIP platforms work in sync.

But as reported by international and Japanese media, the newly elected PM was very eager to accelerate realization of his FOIP agenda, which he inherits from his successor Shinzo Abe. It seems that Suga is confident that with the support of the United States and other major countries, it will be easier for him to persuade ASEAN members to join their front against China.

On Oct. 6, Suga opened a foreign ministerial meeting of four Indo-Pacific nations – Australia, India, Japan and the US, known as the Quad – in Tokyo. The Associated Press quoted Suga as saying that the FOIP security and economic initiative was more important than ever amid challenges from the coronavirus pandemic.

Apart from Japanese Foreign Minister Toshimitsu Motegi, US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo, Australian Foreign Minister Marise Payne and Indian Minister of External Affairs Subrahmanyam Jaishankar were in attendance.

The four countries have their own problems with China, with Washington the fiercest in attacking Beijing. Australia, known as the US deputy sheriff in the Pacific, is also ready for a trade war with China, while India is embroiled in border conflicts with China.

However, Japan was very cautious by ending the Quad meeting without any joint statement.

Mahendra, while officiating the “Economic Dashboard: Japan-Indonesia Partnership Lounge” on Wednesday, questioned Japan’s commitment to deepening the relationship with Indonesia.

Mahendra is a career diplomat who has held various key posts such as deputy finance minister, deputy trade minister, head of the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) and Indonesian ambassador to the US.

Knowing his vast experience as a bureaucrat and diplomat, Mahendra must be confident in his criticism and to some extent was representing the government’s growing impatience and frustration by the slow pace of Indonesia-Japan bilateral relations, especially during the pandemic.

As quoted by _Kompas _daily, Mahendra questioned the direction of the long-standing strategic partnership between Indonesia and Japan during the pandemic.

“The strategic relations, which are expected to become more prominent during the pandemic, are almost invisible,” he said.

“As if missing in action, there is nothing concrete in vaccine development in terms of expanding Indonesia’s capacity in the pharmaceutical and medicine industries. This is also happening with health equipment and the development of a travel corridor agreement,” said Mahendra.

Mahendra also criticized the Japanese government for being inactive as Japanese companies planned to relocate from China recently. There are only a few Japanese firms moving to Indonesia, which Mahendra said did not reflect the strong 60-year-old relationship between the two countries.

_Gajah berkelahi dengan gajah, pelanduk mati di tengah_ (Elephants fight, mousedeer stampede to death in the middle), so goes the old Indonesian proverb. It may reflect the anxiety of people in Southeast Asia in the wake of the determination of Japan, the US, India and Australia to battle China in their own ways. The FOIP initiative ignores the livelihood of the 10 ASEAN members.

For Indonesia, the de facto leader and the largest member of ASEAN, the Quad plan is alarming. International media and scholars believe that ASEAN members are too scared to face China because of its economic and military might, although such a view is oversimplifying the current geopolitical landscape.

Before flying to Jakarta, PM Suga will meet with Vietnamese leaders. Hanoi, which holds a rotating ASEAN chair post, will host the East Asian Summit next month. It is very likely that Suga, in his first overseas trip as PM, would convince the two ASEAN countries on his FOIP initiative before meeting the rest of the ASEAN leaders. The annual East Asia Summit will also invite China, the US and other strategic partners of ASEAN, which this time around will be held virtually.

Indonesia and ASEAN have demanded the regional grouping to play a central role in the implementation of the AOIP, which is based on openness, transparency, inclusivity and respect for international law in enhancing mutual trust and benefit. ASEAN wants to change the rivalry into cooperation and turn a trust deficit into strategic trust.

The Quad’s version of Indo-Pacific cooperation is alarming for Indonesia and ASEAN. It will only generate more sources of security instability and political tension in the region at a time when Southeast Asian nations are preoccupied by the deadly pandemic.

Welcome to Jakarta, Prime Minister Suga. You visit the Japanese-constructed Jakarta MRT, but why don't you visit also Patimban seaport construction project in West Java, which is almost complete. The two strategic projects reflect the past, current and future cooperation between the two countries after all.

--





__





PM Suga’s Indo-Pacific initiative is alarming for RI and region - The Jakarta Post







www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

NEKONEKO said:


> *PM Suga’s Indo-Pacific initiative is alarming for RI and region*
> 
> Deputy Foreign Minister Mahendra Siregar rebuked Japan last Wednesday, just one day after Japanese Prime Minister Yoshihide Suga called President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo to explain his two-day visit to Jakarta, which will start tomorrow. During the telephone conversation, the prime minister, among others, briefed Jokowi about his Free and Open Indo-Pacific (FOIP) initiative. Mahendra complained that Japan, the world’s third-largest economy, had done almost nothing in the regional effort to beat the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> According to the Japanese Embassy’s official statement, during the 10-minute talk, PM Suga promoted his first diplomatic initiative. He also ensured Jokowi that his government “fully supports the ASEAN Outlook on the Indo-Pacific (AOIP)”. The ASEAN Outlook was initiated by Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi and later adopted by the regional trading bloc. There is no further explanation on what Japan will do to make the FOIP and AOIP platforms work in sync.
> 
> But as reported by international and Japanese media, the newly elected PM was very eager to accelerate realization of his FOIP agenda, which he inherits from his successor Shinzo Abe. It seems that Suga is confident that with the support of the United States and other major countries, it will be easier for him to persuade ASEAN members to join their front against China.
> 
> On Oct. 6, Suga opened a foreign ministerial meeting of four Indo-Pacific nations – Australia, India, Japan and the US, known as the Quad – in Tokyo. The Associated Press quoted Suga as saying that the FOIP security and economic initiative was more important than ever amid challenges from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> Apart from Japanese Foreign Minister Toshimitsu Motegi, US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo, Australian Foreign Minister Marise Payne and Indian Minister of External Affairs Subrahmanyam Jaishankar were in attendance.
> 
> The four countries have their own problems with China, with Washington the fiercest in attacking Beijing. Australia, known as the US deputy sheriff in the Pacific, is also ready for a trade war with China, while India is embroiled in border conflicts with China.
> 
> However, Japan was very cautious by ending the Quad meeting without any joint statement.
> 
> Mahendra, while officiating the “Economic Dashboard: Japan-Indonesia Partnership Lounge” on Wednesday, questioned Japan’s commitment to deepening the relationship with Indonesia.
> 
> Mahendra is a career diplomat who has held various key posts such as deputy finance minister, deputy trade minister, head of the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) and Indonesian ambassador to the US.
> 
> Knowing his vast experience as a bureaucrat and diplomat, Mahendra must be confident in his criticism and to some extent was representing the government’s growing impatience and frustration by the slow pace of Indonesia-Japan bilateral relations, especially during the pandemic.
> 
> As quoted by _Kompas _daily, Mahendra questioned the direction of the long-standing strategic partnership between Indonesia and Japan during the pandemic.
> 
> “The strategic relations, which are expected to become more prominent during the pandemic, are almost invisible,” he said.
> 
> “As if missing in action, there is nothing concrete in vaccine development in terms of expanding Indonesia’s capacity in the pharmaceutical and medicine industries. This is also happening with health equipment and the development of a travel corridor agreement,” said Mahendra.
> 
> Mahendra also criticized the Japanese government for being inactive as Japanese companies planned to relocate from China recently. There are only a few Japanese firms moving to Indonesia, which Mahendra said did not reflect the strong 60-year-old relationship between the two countries.
> 
> _Gajah berkelahi dengan gajah, pelanduk mati di tengah_ (Elephants fight, mousedeer stampede to death in the middle), so goes the old Indonesian proverb. It may reflect the anxiety of people in Southeast Asia in the wake of the determination of Japan, the US, India and Australia to battle China in their own ways. The FOIP initiative ignores the livelihood of the 10 ASEAN members.
> 
> For Indonesia, the de facto leader and the largest member of ASEAN, the Quad plan is alarming. International media and scholars believe that ASEAN members are too scared to face China because of its economic and military might, although such a view is oversimplifying the current geopolitical landscape.
> 
> Before flying to Jakarta, PM Suga will meet with Vietnamese leaders. Hanoi, which holds a rotating ASEAN chair post, will host the East Asian Summit next month. It is very likely that Suga, in his first overseas trip as PM, would convince the two ASEAN countries on his FOIP initiative before meeting the rest of the ASEAN leaders. The annual East Asia Summit will also invite China, the US and other strategic partners of ASEAN, which this time around will be held virtually.
> 
> Indonesia and ASEAN have demanded the regional grouping to play a central role in the implementation of the AOIP, which is based on openness, transparency, inclusivity and respect for international law in enhancing mutual trust and benefit. ASEAN wants to change the rivalry into cooperation and turn a trust deficit into strategic trust.
> 
> The Quad’s version of Indo-Pacific cooperation is alarming for Indonesia and ASEAN. It will only generate more sources of security instability and political tension in the region at a time when Southeast Asian nations are preoccupied by the deadly pandemic.
> 
> Welcome to Jakarta, Prime Minister Suga. You visit the Japanese-constructed Jakarta MRT, but why don't you visit also Patimban seaport construction project in West Java, which is almost complete. The two strategic projects reflect the past, current and future cooperation between the two countries after all.
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Suga’s Indo-Pacific initiative is alarming for RI and region - The Jakarta Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thejakartapost.com


How about china intrusion in SCS?
It's actually kind of a good thing if there is another force that can challenge their hegemony?


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> How about china intrusion in SCS?
> It's actually kind of a good thing if there is another force that can challenge their hegemony?



The problem here is, we, unlike in Cold War can't play NAM cards again and playing as blind person as the conflict happened far away from Indonesia ( with only Vietnam War happened near) as the Central of current clashes will involved two major member of NAM (China and India) with all their military and economy might along with US, Japan and Australia, all of them had considerable presence in the region and Indonesia itself. To be able to playing blind again once more (more or less like Swiss or Finland in the midst of Cold War in Europe), first thing is Indonesia must have military muscle and economy weight to be able to affect the other parties to left Indonesia alone for good.

Asia and Pacific is home to many heavy weight player in the planet, with US and China and Japan alone Made up more than 60 percentage of world GDP and center of Economy development and activity in the world. US military is very well equipped so with China, even Japan alone has very powerful Navy able to Made other European country is in Shame conventionally. Such facts alone Made Azerbaijan and Armenian conflict more like toddler play at best. 

Other player is Australia, South Korea, India, all had considerable military muscle and concentration of power, and all of them is trillion US Dollar economy powerhouse. Other is Taiwan and possibly Russia would like to fishing in murky water. If such player is boiling up and explode against each other, what kind of thing country like Indonesia can do?

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## NEKONEKO

umigami said:


> It's actually kind of a good thing if there is another force that can challenge their hegemony?


Yes and no.


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> The problem here is, we, unlike in Cold War can't play NAM cards again and playing as blind person as the conflict happened far away from Indonesia ( with only Vietnam War happened near) as the Central of current clashes will involved two major member of NAM (China and India) with all their military and economy might along with US, Japan and Australia, all of them had considerable presence in the region and Indonesia itself. To be able to playing blind again once more (more or less like Swiss or Finland), first thing is Indonesia *must have military muscle and economy weight to be able to affect the other parties to left Indonesia alone for good.*


Which is sadly we don't have . 😥
Yang artinya harus mulai tentukan sikap?


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Which is sadly we don't have . 😥
> Yang artinya harus mulai tentukan sikap?



Compared to that's it is more urgent to build up our very own military power first, we don't have "fist" to accomodate our diplomat!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

umigami said:


> Which is sadly we don't have . 😥
> Yang artinya harus mulai tentukan sikap?



Yesterday .... 😂😂


----------



## umigami

Ravager said:


> Yesterday .... 😂😂


What..? 
Something about prabowo in US?


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> Yesterday .... 😂😂




Sshhh, Prabowo only play'Ludo with Esper and co, after that trying to get UNO cards from European friendly country and don't forget Japan too.

The most possible stand we will uphold here is more or less acts like Swiss and Finland, quite "friendly" with the other side of the OCEAN but keep cordial relationship good enough with the other who more near to us.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ravager

umigami said:


> What..?
> Something about prabowo in US?



Naah , i'm just joking around .... 😀😀


But , in hindsight ... That is what prabowo are doing right now . Try to explain where we stand ( procuring some heavy equipment was part of the posturing too you know !! ) while hopely picking something or some benefit while at it ...


----------



## Kansel

Ravager said:


> Naah , i'm just joking around .... 😀😀
> 
> 
> But , in hindsight ... That is what prabowo are doing right now . Try to explain where we stand ( procuring some heavy equipment was part of the posturing too you know !! ) while hopely picking something or some benefit while at it ...


I'm betting my money on French products rn, apparently it isn't going well with US ones bahahah

"History does not repeat itself, but it rhymes."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> Naah , i'm just joking around .... 😀😀
> 
> 
> But , in hindsight ... That is what prabowo are doing right now . Try to explain where we stand ( procuring some heavy equipment was part of the posturing too you know !! ) while hopely picking something or some benefit while at it ...



All in all maintain our training and doctrinal regime modeled after them, keep as much as possible logistic issue between forces at the most minimum level by trying to getting rids standard equipment outside of their standard model, trying to modeling our C4ISR system after their standard model. Put in mind we don't take stance, but we just trying to be "Friendly Enough" so ours model and them is not much different after reform in near future.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> I'm betting my money on French products rn, apparently it isn't going well with US ones bahahah
> 
> "History does not repeat itself, but it rhymes."


Just take those gust of wind and kalajengking and be done with it!!


----------



## Ravager

umigami said:


> Just take those gust of wind and kalajengking and be done with it!!



Be very careful with what you wish for ..... 

😀😀


Nike said:


> All in all maintain our training and doctrinal regime modeled after them, keep as much as possible logistic issue between forces at the most minimum level by trying to getting rids standard equipment outside of their standard model, trying to modeling our C4ISR system after their standard model. Put in mind we don't take stance, but we just trying to be "Friendly Enough" so ours model and them is not much different after reform in near future.....



Gossh .... What a dragg . But , we do need that in the long run after all . 


Sigh...


Kansel said:


> I'm betting my money on French products rn, apparently it isn't going well with US ones bahahah
> 
> "History does not repeat itself, but it rhymes."



Yen ra nduwe duit ra usah akeh gaya ! melu matung nang SCS ae ora kok . Akeh njaluk'e... 
Tapi , sik ....mlayu'e jo adoh2 yo . Sopo ngerti mbos anyar gelem nge'i kriditan . Ojo cemiwit . Ngono ae kok di gowo nang ati..
sabar tho lee... 



😀😀


----------



## umigami

Ravager said:


> Be very careful with what you wish for .....
> 
> 😀😀
> 
> 
> Gossh .... What a dragg . But , we do need that in the long run after all .
> 
> 
> Sigh...


Meleset-meleset juga paling elang gurun, topan, atau elang-singa itu, udah 13 tahun di formil biasa lah dibanting, santai aja..

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gundala

NEKONEKO said:


> *PM Suga’s Indo-Pacific initiative is alarming for RI and region*
> 
> Deputy Foreign Minister Mahendra Siregar rebuked Japan last Wednesday, just one day after Japanese Prime Minister Yoshihide Suga called President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo to explain his two-day visit to Jakarta, which will start tomorrow. During the telephone conversation, the prime minister, among others, briefed Jokowi about his Free and Open Indo-Pacific (FOIP) initiative. Mahendra complained that Japan, the world’s third-largest economy, had done almost nothing in the regional effort to beat the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> According to the Japanese Embassy’s official statement, during the 10-minute talk, PM Suga promoted his first diplomatic initiative. He also ensured Jokowi that his government “fully supports the ASEAN Outlook on the Indo-Pacific (AOIP)”. The ASEAN Outlook was initiated by Foreign Minister Retno LP Marsudi and later adopted by the regional trading bloc. There is no further explanation on what Japan will do to make the FOIP and AOIP platforms work in sync.
> 
> But as reported by international and Japanese media, the newly elected PM was very eager to accelerate realization of his FOIP agenda, which he inherits from his successor Shinzo Abe. It seems that Suga is confident that with the support of the United States and other major countries, it will be easier for him to persuade ASEAN members to join their front against China.
> 
> On Oct. 6, Suga opened a foreign ministerial meeting of four Indo-Pacific nations – Australia, India, Japan and the US, known as the Quad – in Tokyo. The Associated Press quoted Suga as saying that the FOIP security and economic initiative was more important than ever amid challenges from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> Apart from Japanese Foreign Minister Toshimitsu Motegi, US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo, Australian Foreign Minister Marise Payne and Indian Minister of External Affairs Subrahmanyam Jaishankar were in attendance.
> 
> The four countries have their own problems with China, with Washington the fiercest in attacking Beijing. Australia, known as the US deputy sheriff in the Pacific, is also ready for a trade war with China, while India is embroiled in border conflicts with China.
> 
> However, Japan was very cautious by ending the Quad meeting without any joint statement.
> 
> Mahendra, while officiating the “Economic Dashboard: Japan-Indonesia Partnership Lounge” on Wednesday, questioned Japan’s commitment to deepening the relationship with Indonesia.
> 
> Mahendra is a career diplomat who has held various key posts such as deputy finance minister, deputy trade minister, head of the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) and Indonesian ambassador to the US.
> 
> Knowing his vast experience as a bureaucrat and diplomat, Mahendra must be confident in his criticism and to some extent was representing the government’s growing impatience and frustration by the slow pace of Indonesia-Japan bilateral relations, especially during the pandemic.
> 
> As quoted by _Kompas _daily, Mahendra questioned the direction of the long-standing strategic partnership between Indonesia and Japan during the pandemic.
> 
> “The strategic relations, which are expected to become more prominent during the pandemic, are almost invisible,” he said.
> 
> “As if missing in action, there is nothing concrete in vaccine development in terms of expanding Indonesia’s capacity in the pharmaceutical and medicine industries. This is also happening with health equipment and the development of a travel corridor agreement,” said Mahendra.
> 
> Mahendra also criticized the Japanese government for being inactive as Japanese companies planned to relocate from China recently. There are only a few Japanese firms moving to Indonesia, which Mahendra said did not reflect the strong 60-year-old relationship between the two countries.
> 
> _Gajah berkelahi dengan gajah, pelanduk mati di tengah_ (Elephants fight, mousedeer stampede to death in the middle), so goes the old Indonesian proverb. It may reflect the anxiety of people in Southeast Asia in the wake of the determination of Japan, the US, India and Australia to battle China in their own ways. The FOIP initiative ignores the livelihood of the 10 ASEAN members.
> 
> For Indonesia, the de facto leader and the largest member of ASEAN, the Quad plan is alarming. International media and scholars believe that ASEAN members are too scared to face China because of its economic and military might, although such a view is oversimplifying the current geopolitical landscape.
> 
> Before flying to Jakarta, PM Suga will meet with Vietnamese leaders. Hanoi, which holds a rotating ASEAN chair post, will host the East Asian Summit next month. It is very likely that Suga, in his first overseas trip as PM, would convince the two ASEAN countries on his FOIP initiative before meeting the rest of the ASEAN leaders. The annual East Asia Summit will also invite China, the US and other strategic partners of ASEAN, which this time around will be held virtually.
> 
> Indonesia and ASEAN have demanded the regional grouping to play a central role in the implementation of the AOIP, which is based on openness, transparency, inclusivity and respect for international law in enhancing mutual trust and benefit. ASEAN wants to change the rivalry into cooperation and turn a trust deficit into strategic trust.
> 
> The Quad’s version of Indo-Pacific cooperation is alarming for Indonesia and ASEAN. It will only generate more sources of security instability and political tension in the region at a time when Southeast Asian nations are preoccupied by the deadly pandemic.
> 
> Welcome to Jakarta, Prime Minister Suga. You visit the Japanese-constructed Jakarta MRT, but why don't you visit also Patimban seaport construction project in West Java, which is almost complete. The two strategic projects reflect the past, current and future cooperation between the two countries after all.
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Suga’s Indo-Pacific initiative is alarming for RI and region - The Jakarta Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thejakartapost.com


Oh wow...pretty firm stance and statement from Senior Diplomat. I was often wondering where all those good relations with Japan goes? I dont bother to lurk around as we were pretty close to sokor in the last decade and assume they dont like it too much. We all know Jpn and sokor relations down to their regular citien point of view. Tho I did smile when our navy join the exercise with them, I think its important to strengthen the regional diplomatic and strategic relation with regional powerhouse country specially Japan.



Kansel said:


> "History does not repeat itself, but it rhymes."


Love this quote!!  



umigami said:


> Just take those gust of wind and kalajengking and be done with it!!


Yes for the gust of wind but maybe for kalajengking, idk why I like sweedish one better but it just my personal thing


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ravager said:


> Yen ra nduwe duit ra usah akeh gaya ! melu matung nang SCS ae ora kok . Akeh njaluk'e...



lhooo..... menghina tenan. Khan mbayar isok ngawe duwit Yen ( ¥ ). "Yen Onok Duwit'e" 


Gundala said:


> Oh wow...pretty firm stance and statement from Senior Diplomat. I was often wondering where all those good relations with Japan goes? I dont bother to lurk around as we were pretty close to sokor in the last decade and assume they dont like it too much. We all know Jpn and sokor relations down to their regular citien point of view.



I don't see it as having anything to do with Indonesia -South Korea bilateral relation, but more to Japanese attitude toward regional geopolitic as a whole. The Japanese of today isn't the same as those Japanese in the 80's - 90's. And also keep in mind that Japan may not even exist as a nation beyond this century. So far their policies has been geared toward getting more FX reserve than babies. And in the next 2 - 3 decades they may not have any.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Don't use tiger to take care lion problem, you may end up having lion and tiger problem, get yourself a fully loaded shotgun.
Having lion on your left and tiger on your right doesn't sounds good. 

If there is quad military alliance, remember that we are not part of it.


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> lhooo..... menghina tenan. Khan mbayar isok ngawe duwit Yen ( ¥ ). "Yen Onok Duwit'e"
> 
> 
> I don't see it as having anything to do with Indonesia -South Korea bilateral relation, but more to Japanese attitude toward regional geopolitic as a whole. The Japanese of today isn't the same as those Japanese in the 80's - 90's. And also keep in mind that Japan may not even exist as a nation beyond this century. So far their policies has been geared toward getting more FX reserve than babies. And in the next 2 - 3 decades they may not have any.



There is always Nigerian , Pakistan and India to fill the blanks, they keep pump up babies like no tomorrow. Even Indonesia people family nowadays is more wary to have Children more than one or two


NEKONEKO said:


> Don't use tiger to take care lion problem, you may end up having lion and tiger problem, get yourself a fully loaded shotgun.
> Having lion on your left and tiger on your right doesn't sounds good.
> 
> If there is quad military alliance, remember that we are not part of it.



To have a good shotgun you need to found a good vendor, the problem is the vendor is either the friend of the Tiger or Lion in the first place!!! If you want to developing your own shotgun you need time and time is not our friend nowadays!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

For China Vs US geopolitical issues:

With the current condition, just stay on the 'bebas-aktif' doctrine/policy, unless one side can really offer something (especially in terms of economy & military) that can counteract the 'punishment' that our country will face from the other side if we finally have to take side

For example: can/would US &/ its allies cover for the loss of China's money here if they ask us to take a stronger gesture towards China (since it will potentially make China angry and hold/withdrawal some of its investment here)?



umigami said:


> Meleset-meleset juga paling elang gurun, topan, atau elang-singa itu, udah 13 tahun di formil biasa lah dibanting, santai aja..



Like the old Formil saying when it comes to Indonesia arms procurement: just wait until the last lap/corner, semuanya bisa ditikung.

Atau lebih tepatnya mau udah MoU, mau udah TTD Kontrak, pokoknya alutsista baru terhitung dibeli ketika barangnya udah beneran nyampe sini


----------



## NEKONEKO

The quad (Tiger) is alarming for Indonesia and ASEAN.


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> The quad (Tiger) is alarming for Indonesia and ASEAN.



Everyone is danger!! You are on your own!!
Btw, VL MICA NG now commercially available for order. If anything it is logically a sound idea to follow the route for our future Frigates to use VL MICA NG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Yea, this MICA NG range is now look promising for 40 km. For those of you who is abit kepo like me regarding missile system the Video below present nice information about this NG.

Euronaval: MBDA launches the new VL MICA NG air defence system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Gundala said:


> Yea, this MICA NG range is now look promising for 40 km. For those of you how is abit kepo like me regarding missile system the Video below present nice information about this NG.
> 
> Euronaval: MBDA launches the new VL MICA NG air defence system


great improvement indeed and arguably more better than the CAMM which only employ RF seeker , lets hope we're getting this one for Usman Harun and future Iver.


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> Everyone is danger!! You are on your own!!
> Btw, VL MICA NG now commercially available for order. If anything it is logically a sound idea to follow the route for our future Frigates to use VL MICA NG



And here i thought they allready starting to offering us since last year . I admit i wasn't paying much attention to it tho' . I guess wishing for ESSM was a litle to late by now isn't ....
2026 ?? I don't know if we could afford to wait that long ??



Jatosint said:


> For China Vs US geopolitical issues:
> 
> With the current condition, just stay on the 'bebas-aktif' doctrine/policy, unless one side can really offer something (especially in terms of economy & military) that can counteract the 'punishment' that our country will face from the other side if we finally have to take side
> 
> For example: can/would US &/ its allies cover for the loss of China's money here if they ask us to take a stronger gesture towards China (since it will potentially make China angry and hold/withdrawal some of its investment here)?
> 
> 
> 
> Like the old Formil saying when it comes to Indonesia arms procurement: just wait until the last lap/corner, semuanya bisa ditikung.
> 
> Atau lebih tepatnya mau udah MoU, mau udah TTD Kontrak, pokoknya alutsista baru terhitung dibeli ketika barangnya udah beneran nyampe sini



Aah ... The legendary adage of *Seeing is believing* .

Gosh i wish those bastard could just keep their scuffle somewhere else and leave us in kumbaya alone but no , they have to fight it out right in front off our doorstep now . Just hope all our stake holder could start to see and understand the gravity of it .


----------



## Raduga

nvm , they're only available 2026 onwards ....


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> nvm , they're only available 2026 onwards ....
> View attachment 680826



Like we got newly built Frigates by 2026, my bet in 2028 our new warships just got ready


----------



## umigami

Just ask regular MiICA & Aster 30 for Iver and SAMPT (and maybe rafale too kalau kesampaian 🤪 ) for now. Just buy Mica NG when ready.
Their Canister is the same anyway...


----------



## Nike

US, Indonesia agree to enhance military, maritime security ties


Esper and Prabowo discussed regional security, bilateral defense priorities and defense acquisitions, the United States Department of Defense said in a statement issued on Oct. 16.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## trishna_amṛta

NEKONEKO said:


> Don't use tiger to take care lion problem, you may end up having lion and tiger problem, get yourself a fully loaded shotgun.



What you need is at least .375 H&H Mag + someone with a boar spear, or if your think your fast & stong enough, you can always opting for big game hunting crossbow rather than a rifle, but always keep that boar spear within reach



Nike said:


> There is always Nigerian , Pakistan and India to fill the blanks, they keep pump up babies like no tomorrow. Even Indonesia people family nowadays is more wary to have Children more than one or two



But those countries ain't Japan. And a nation is more about the peoples and the political commonality that bound them together than its about land & water.



Nike said:


> To have a good shotgun you need to found a good vendor, the problem is the vendor is either the friend of the Tiger or Lion in the first place!!! If you want to developing your own shotgun you need time and time is not our friend nowadays!!!



As I had stated before, what we truly need is ¥ "Yen Onok Duwit'e".



Ravager said:


> Aah ... The legendary adage of *Seeing is believing* .



As long its not *Make Believe*, because I'm done with anything from Sony


----------



## umigami

*Prabowo Kunjungi Pentagon, Ini Sederet Kerja Sama yang Dijalin RI-AS*
*



*

Dilansir dari siaran pers yang diterima Kompas.com, lawatan resmi ini merupakan bagian dari diplomasi pertahanan yang secara aktif dijalankan oleh Menhan RI dengan mitranya dari berbagai negara, termasuk AS yang merupakan salah satu mitra strategis RI.

Selain berbagi pandangan mengenai keamanan regional, prioritas pertahanan bilateral, dan akuisisi pertahanan, kedua Menhan secara khusus membahas pula mengenai upaya meningkatkan kegiatan kerja sama militer dan keamanan maritim.

Menhan RI juga mengapresiasi dukungan AS dalam upaya memodernisasi alutsista Indonesia.

Kunjungan Menhan Prabowo Subianto tercatat telah menghasilkan sejumlah kesepakatan penting, antara lain terkait kerja sama di bidang pendidikan dan pelatihan untuk taruna/kadet TNI di berbagai lembaga pendidikan militer di AS.


Nike said:


> US, Indonesia agree to enhance military, maritime security ties
> 
> 
> Esper and Prabowo discussed regional security, bilateral defense priorities and defense acquisitions, the United States Department of Defense said in a statement issued on Oct. 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thejakartapost.com


_There is also interest among Indonesian defense establishments in F-15 Eagle heavy jet fighters and even the stealthy F-35 Lightning II jet fighter._

if US too "mendikte" in F35 operational, how about F15x?
Is it the same case?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318338389465128960If we choose full Rafale, is it become less possible for us to get JSF in the future?


----------



## Nike

There is request for three more fighter squadron to be fulfilled for MEF phase 3 actually, that's why in the past they planned 36 F16 V beside the Su 35 one to replace F 5 Tiger. But everything change as you can see


----------



## Gen3115

umigami said:


> if US too "mendikte" in F35 operational, how about F15x?
> Is it the same case?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318338389465128960If we choose full Rafale, is it become less possible for us to get JSF in the future?



This is what i've kinda been saying the past year, we start working on getting F-35's from now but only operate them by the late-2020's to 2030's especially now with the long backlog, even Singapore who got approved early this year for their purchase will only be receiving 4 of them in 2026. I mean it makes more sense to go with the F-16V since its a platform we're already familiar with but is just a more advanced version of it and buying F-16V means its can share the same armaments and sub-components stock from our existing F-16's and possible future F-35's (US advanced fighter), also the F-16V is still relevant for the next 1-2 decades since it has 4.5 gen avionics.

But if we have more money, I would argue we get both. Get both the F-16V and Rafale as our 4.5 gen stopgap for the 2020's, the F-16V can provide us with a familiar but more advanced platform that can improve our sortie rates and giving us experience with more advanced systems such as AESA radar and EW suites and meanwhile the Rafale can provide us with the diversification that we've been having with our Flanker fleet since French armaments and products stands out a bit differently from their NATO counterparts and they're more loose when it comes to embargo (remember, during East Timor crisis they only enforced the sanction for less than a year), the Rafale also has AESA and advanced EW suites in the form of the RBE-2AA and SPECTRA.

Also, having both F-16V and Rafale might provide us with a pathway to both the F-35 and the 6th gen Airbus FCAS.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Gen3115 said:


> This is what i've kinda been saying the past year, we start working on getting F-35's from now but only operate them by the late-2020's to 2030's especially now with the long backlog, even Singapore who got approved early this year for their purchase will only be receiving 4 of them in 2026. I mean it makes more sense to go with the F-16V since its a platform we're already familiar with but is just a more advanced version of it and buying F-16V means its can share the same armaments and sub-components stock from our existing F-16's and possible future F-35's (US advanced fighter), also the F-16V is still relevant for the next 1-2 decades since it has 4.5 gen avionics.
> 
> But if we have more money, I would argue we get both. Get both the F-16V and Rafale as our 4.5 gen stopgap for the 2020's, the F-16V can provide us with a familiar but more advanced platform that can improve our sortie rates and giving us experience with more advanced systems such as AESA radar and EW suites and meanwhile the Rafale can provide us with the diversification that we've been having with our Flanker fleet since French armaments and products stands out a bit differently from their NATO counterparts and they're more loose when it comes to embargo (remember, during East Timor crisis they only enforced the sanction for less than a year), the Rafale also has AESA and advanced EW suites in the form of the RBE-2AA and SPECTRA.
> 
> Also, having both F-16V and Rafale might provide us with a pathway to both the F-35 and the 6th gen Airbus FCAS.


That's not a bad idea.

How about selling our flanker?
Pros cons?


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> That's not a bad idea.
> 
> How about selling our flanker?
> Pros cons?



Better to use them as it is, until retired time. They can be used for several roles including bomb Trucks.


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Better to use them as it is, until retired time. They can be used for several roles including bomb Trucks.


Wouldn't work, cost of introducing a platform such as the Rafale is going to eat up a ton of budget until it reaches IOC/FOC.

One existing platform has to go and I very much doubt it would be the F-16.


----------



## Gen3115

Nike said:


> Better to use them as it is, until retired time. They can be used for several roles including bomb Trucks.



I doubt we would be able to afford a costly US-Russian-French ecosystem, we're not Egypt and we shouldn't follow Egypt either


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> Better to use them as it is, until retired time. They can be used for several roles including bomb Trucks.


It seems Procuring Rafale or Typhoon would be a dead sentence for our Flankers.


----------



## Nike

Gen3115 said:


> I doubt we would be able to afford a costly US-Russian-French ecosystem, we're not Egypt and we shouldn't follow Egypt either



Not like we afford to retire them earlier, as we are very lacking in platform itself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

*No Boom, No Bang: Turkey’s S-400 Missiles Failed To Achieve Anything: Greece*

*Russian media: Turkey’s S-400 test failed*

Another bad news for all NATO-standard Armed forces who try to integrate Russian system into their forces.


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Not like we afford to retire them earlier, as we are very lacking in platform itself


Like it or not, you're pretty much stuck having to retire something when you DON'T have the budget to keep all of them flying. I get your point but at this point we're just talking about common sense finances here.


----------



## Raduga

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...st-to-host-spy-planes-officials-idUSKBN2750KX

https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...sia-pacific/indonesia-rejected-us-spy-planes/









Indonesia rejects US request to let spy planes land, refuel


The US uses its P-8 Poseidon planes to keep an eye on China’s military activity in the South China Sea, but Indonesia wants to avoid taking sides in US-China tensions.




www.scmp.com





*Indonesia rejected US request to host spy planes*
Officials tell Reuters Indonesia turned down a US request to allow its P-8 Poseidon planes to land and refuel there.

JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia rejected this year a proposal by the United States to allow its P-8 Poseidon maritime surveillance planes to land and refuel there, according to four senior Indonesian officials familiar with the matter.







U.S. officials made multiple “high-level” approaches in July and August to Indonesia’s defence and foreign ministers before Indonesia’s president, Joko Widodo, rebuffed the request, the officials said.

Representatives for Indonesia’s president and defence minister, the U.S. State Department press office and the U.S. embassy in Jakarta did not respond to requests for comment. Representatives for the U.S. Department of Defence and Indonesia’s foreign minister Retno Marsudi declined to comment.

The proposition, which came as the U.S. and China escalated their contest for influence in Southeast Asia, surprised Indonesia’s government, the officials said, because Indonesia has a long-standing policy of foreign policy neutrality. The country has never allowed foreign militaries to operate there.

The P-8 plays a central role in keeping an eye on China’s military activity in the South China Sea, most of which Beijing claims as sovereign territory. Vietnam, Malaysia, the Philippines and Brunei have rival claims to the resource-rich waters, through which $3 trillion worth of trade passes each year.

Indonesia is not a formal claimant in the strategically important waterway, but considers a portion of the South China Sea as its own. It has regularly repelled Chinese coast guard vessels and fishing boats from an area to which Beijing says it has a historic claim.

But the country also has growing economic and investment links with China. It does not want to take sides in the conflict and is alarmed by growing tensions between the two superpowers, and by the militarisation of the South China Sea, Retno told Reuters.

“We don’t want to get trapped by this rivalry,” Retno said in an interview in early September. “Indonesia wants to show all that we are ready to be your partner.”

“OVER-REACH”

Despite the strategic affinity between the U.S. and Southeast Asian states in curbing China’s territorial ambitions, Dino Patti Djalal, a former Indonesian ambassador to the United States, said the “very aggressive anti-China policy” of the U.S. had unnerved Indonesia and the region.

“It’s seen as out-of-place,” he told Reuters. “We don’t want to be duped into an anti-China campaign. Of course we maintain our independence, but there is deeper economic engagement and China is now the most impactful country in the world for Indonesia.”

Greg Poling, a Southeast Asia analyst from the Washington D.C.-based Center for Strategic and International Studies, said trying to get landing rights for spy planes was an example of clumsy over-reach.

“It’s an indication of how little folks in the U.S. government understand Indonesia,’ he told Reuters. “There’s a clear ceiling to what you can do, and when it comes to Indonesia that ceiling is putting boots on the ground.”

The U.S. recently has used military bases in Singapore, the Philippines and Malaysia to operate P-8 flights over the South China Sea, military analysts said.

China has ramped up military exercises this year, while the U.S. has increased the tempo of naval freedom of navigation operations, submarine deployments and surveillance flights.

The P-8, with its advanced radar, high definition cameras and acoustic sensors, has been mapping the islands, surface and underwater realms of the South China Sea for at least six years.

When carrying sonobuoys and missiles, the planes can detect and attack ships and submarines from long range. It also has communications systems that allow it to control unmanned aircraft.

In 2014, the U.S. accused a Chinese fighter jet of coming within 20 feet and executing a barrel roll over a P-8 patrolling the South China Sea. China described the U.S. complaint as “groundless”.

Reporting by Tom Allard. Editing by Gerry Doyle
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Any thought guys ?


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...st-to-host-spy-planes-officials-idUSKBN2750KX
> 
> https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...sia-pacific/indonesia-rejected-us-spy-planes/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia rejects US request to let spy planes land, refuel
> 
> 
> The US uses its P-8 Poseidon planes to keep an eye on China’s military activity in the South China Sea, but Indonesia wants to avoid taking sides in US-China tensions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scmp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indonesia rejected US request to host spy planes*
> Officials tell Reuters Indonesia turned down a US request to allow its P-8 Poseidon planes to land and refuel there.
> 
> JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia rejected this year a proposal by the United States to allow its P-8 Poseidon maritime surveillance planes to land and refuel there, according to four senior Indonesian officials familiar with the matter.
> 
> View attachment 680994
> 
> 
> U.S. officials made multiple “high-level” approaches in July and August to Indonesia’s defence and foreign ministers before Indonesia’s president, Joko Widodo, rebuffed the request, the officials said.
> 
> Representatives for Indonesia’s president and defence minister, the U.S. State Department press office and the U.S. embassy in Jakarta did not respond to requests for comment. Representatives for the U.S. Department of Defence and Indonesia’s foreign minister Retno Marsudi declined to comment.
> 
> The proposition, which came as the U.S. and China escalated their contest for influence in Southeast Asia, surprised Indonesia’s government, the officials said, because Indonesia has a long-standing policy of foreign policy neutrality. The country has never allowed foreign militaries to operate there.
> 
> The P-8 plays a central role in keeping an eye on China’s military activity in the South China Sea, most of which Beijing claims as sovereign territory. Vietnam, Malaysia, the Philippines and Brunei have rival claims to the resource-rich waters, through which $3 trillion worth of trade passes each year.
> 
> Indonesia is not a formal claimant in the strategically important waterway, but considers a portion of the South China Sea as its own. It has regularly repelled Chinese coast guard vessels and fishing boats from an area to which Beijing says it has a historic claim.
> 
> But the country also has growing economic and investment links with China. It does not want to take sides in the conflict and is alarmed by growing tensions between the two superpowers, and by the militarisation of the South China Sea, Retno told Reuters.
> 
> “We don’t want to get trapped by this rivalry,” Retno said in an interview in early September. “Indonesia wants to show all that we are ready to be your partner.”
> 
> “OVER-REACH”
> 
> Despite the strategic affinity between the U.S. and Southeast Asian states in curbing China’s territorial ambitions, Dino Patti Djalal, a former Indonesian ambassador to the United States, said the “very aggressive anti-China policy” of the U.S. had unnerved Indonesia and the region.
> 
> “It’s seen as out-of-place,” he told Reuters. “We don’t want to be duped into an anti-China campaign. Of course we maintain our independence, but there is deeper economic engagement and China is now the most impactful country in the world for Indonesia.”
> 
> Greg Poling, a Southeast Asia analyst from the Washington D.C.-based Center for Strategic and International Studies, said trying to get landing rights for spy planes was an example of clumsy over-reach.
> 
> “It’s an indication of how little folks in the U.S. government understand Indonesia,’ he told Reuters. “There’s a clear ceiling to what you can do, and when it comes to Indonesia that ceiling is putting boots on the ground.”
> 
> The U.S. recently has used military bases in Singapore, the Philippines and Malaysia to operate P-8 flights over the South China Sea, military analysts said.
> 
> China has ramped up military exercises this year, while the U.S. has increased the tempo of naval freedom of navigation operations, submarine deployments and surveillance flights.
> 
> The P-8, with its advanced radar, high definition cameras and acoustic sensors, has been mapping the islands, surface and underwater realms of the South China Sea for at least six years.
> 
> When carrying sonobuoys and missiles, the planes can detect and attack ships and submarines from long range. It also has communications systems that allow it to control unmanned aircraft.
> 
> In 2014, the U.S. accused a Chinese fighter jet of coming within 20 feet and executing a barrel roll over a P-8 patrolling the South China Sea. China described the U.S. complaint as “groundless”.
> 
> Reporting by Tom Allard. Editing by Gerry Doyle
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Any thought guys ?


"We can't lend you any of our base. So how about you give us some of your P8 instead, so We can do it for you?"

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...st-to-host-spy-planes-officials-idUSKBN2750KX
> 
> https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...sia-pacific/indonesia-rejected-us-spy-planes/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia rejects US request to let spy planes land, refuel
> 
> 
> The US uses its P-8 Poseidon planes to keep an eye on China’s military activity in the South China Sea, but Indonesia wants to avoid taking sides in US-China tensions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scmp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indonesia rejected US request to host spy planes*
> Officials tell Reuters Indonesia turned down a US request to allow its P-8 Poseidon planes to land and refuel there.
> 
> JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia rejected this year a proposal by the United States to allow its P-8 Poseidon maritime surveillance planes to land and refuel there, according to four senior Indonesian officials familiar with the matter.
> 
> View attachment 680994
> 
> 
> U.S. officials made multiple “high-level” approaches in July and August to Indonesia’s defence and foreign ministers before Indonesia’s president, Joko Widodo, rebuffed the request, the officials said.
> 
> Representatives for Indonesia’s president and defence minister, the U.S. State Department press office and the U.S. embassy in Jakarta did not respond to requests for comment. Representatives for the U.S. Department of Defence and Indonesia’s foreign minister Retno Marsudi declined to comment.
> 
> The proposition, which came as the U.S. and China escalated their contest for influence in Southeast Asia, surprised Indonesia’s government, the officials said, because Indonesia has a long-standing policy of foreign policy neutrality. The country has never allowed foreign militaries to operate there.
> 
> The P-8 plays a central role in keeping an eye on China’s military activity in the South China Sea, most of which Beijing claims as sovereign territory. Vietnam, Malaysia, the Philippines and Brunei have rival claims to the resource-rich waters, through which $3 trillion worth of trade passes each year.
> 
> Indonesia is not a formal claimant in the strategically important waterway, but considers a portion of the South China Sea as its own. It has regularly repelled Chinese coast guard vessels and fishing boats from an area to which Beijing says it has a historic claim.
> 
> But the country also has growing economic and investment links with China. It does not want to take sides in the conflict and is alarmed by growing tensions between the two superpowers, and by the militarisation of the South China Sea, Retno told Reuters.
> 
> “We don’t want to get trapped by this rivalry,” Retno said in an interview in early September. “Indonesia wants to show all that we are ready to be your partner.”
> 
> “OVER-REACH”
> 
> Despite the strategic affinity between the U.S. and Southeast Asian states in curbing China’s territorial ambitions, Dino Patti Djalal, a former Indonesian ambassador to the United States, said the “very aggressive anti-China policy” of the U.S. had unnerved Indonesia and the region.
> 
> “It’s seen as out-of-place,” he told Reuters. “We don’t want to be duped into an anti-China campaign. Of course we maintain our independence, but there is deeper economic engagement and China is now the most impactful country in the world for Indonesia.”
> 
> Greg Poling, a Southeast Asia analyst from the Washington D.C.-based Center for Strategic and International Studies, said trying to get landing rights for spy planes was an example of clumsy over-reach.
> 
> “It’s an indication of how little folks in the U.S. government understand Indonesia,’ he told Reuters. “There’s a clear ceiling to what you can do, and when it comes to Indonesia that ceiling is putting boots on the ground.”
> 
> The U.S. recently has used military bases in Singapore, the Philippines and Malaysia to operate P-8 flights over the South China Sea, military analysts said.
> 
> China has ramped up military exercises this year, while the U.S. has increased the tempo of naval freedom of navigation operations, submarine deployments and surveillance flights.
> 
> The P-8, with its advanced radar, high definition cameras and acoustic sensors, has been mapping the islands, surface and underwater realms of the South China Sea for at least six years.
> 
> When carrying sonobuoys and missiles, the planes can detect and attack ships and submarines from long range. It also has communications systems that allow it to control unmanned aircraft.
> 
> In 2014, the U.S. accused a Chinese fighter jet of coming within 20 feet and executing a barrel roll over a P-8 patrolling the South China Sea. China described the U.S. complaint as “groundless”.
> 
> Reporting by Tom Allard. Editing by Gerry Doyle
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Any thought guys ?


Whoa.


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Raduga said:


> The U.S. recently has used military bases in Singapore, the Philippines and Malaysia to operate P-8 flights over the South China Sea, military analysts said.



They can't use the military bases in these 3 countries anymore or what?


Raduga said:


> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...st-to-host-spy-planes-officials-idUSKBN2750KX
> 
> https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...sia-pacific/indonesia-rejected-us-spy-planes/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia rejects US request to let spy planes land, refuel
> 
> 
> The US uses its P-8 Poseidon planes to keep an eye on China’s military activity in the South China Sea, but Indonesia wants to avoid taking sides in US-China tensions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scmp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indonesia rejected US request to host spy planes*
> Officials tell Reuters Indonesia turned down a US request to allow its P-8 Poseidon planes to land and refuel there.
> 
> JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia rejected this year a proposal by the United States to allow its P-8 Poseidon maritime surveillance planes to land and refuel there, according to four senior Indonesian officials familiar with the matter.
> 
> View attachment 680994
> 
> 
> U.S. officials made multiple “high-level” approaches in July and August to Indonesia’s defence and foreign ministers before Indonesia’s president, Joko Widodo, rebuffed the request, the officials said.
> 
> Representatives for Indonesia’s president and defence minister, the U.S. State Department press office and the U.S. embassy in Jakarta did not respond to requests for comment. Representatives for the U.S. Department of Defence and Indonesia’s foreign minister Retno Marsudi declined to comment.
> 
> The proposition, which came as the U.S. and China escalated their contest for influence in Southeast Asia, surprised Indonesia’s government, the officials said, because Indonesia has a long-standing policy of foreign policy neutrality. The country has never allowed foreign militaries to operate there.
> 
> The P-8 plays a central role in keeping an eye on China’s military activity in the South China Sea, most of which Beijing claims as sovereign territory. Vietnam, Malaysia, the Philippines and Brunei have rival claims to the resource-rich waters, through which $3 trillion worth of trade passes each year.
> 
> Indonesia is not a formal claimant in the strategically important waterway, but considers a portion of the South China Sea as its own. It has regularly repelled Chinese coast guard vessels and fishing boats from an area to which Beijing says it has a historic claim.
> 
> But the country also has growing economic and investment links with China. It does not want to take sides in the conflict and is alarmed by growing tensions between the two superpowers, and by the militarisation of the South China Sea, Retno told Reuters.
> 
> “We don’t want to get trapped by this rivalry,” Retno said in an interview in early September. “Indonesia wants to show all that we are ready to be your partner.”
> 
> “OVER-REACH”
> 
> Despite the strategic affinity between the U.S. and Southeast Asian states in curbing China’s territorial ambitions, Dino Patti Djalal, a former Indonesian ambassador to the United States, said the “very aggressive anti-China policy” of the U.S. had unnerved Indonesia and the region.
> 
> “It’s seen as out-of-place,” he told Reuters. “We don’t want to be duped into an anti-China campaign. Of course we maintain our independence, but there is deeper economic engagement and China is now the most impactful country in the world for Indonesia.”
> 
> Greg Poling, a Southeast Asia analyst from the Washington D.C.-based Center for Strategic and International Studies, said trying to get landing rights for spy planes was an example of clumsy over-reach.
> 
> “It’s an indication of how little folks in the U.S. government understand Indonesia,’ he told Reuters. “There’s a clear ceiling to what you can do, and when it comes to Indonesia that ceiling is putting boots on the ground.”
> 
> The U.S. recently has used military bases in Singapore, the Philippines and Malaysia to operate P-8 flights over the South China Sea, military analysts said.
> 
> China has ramped up military exercises this year, while the U.S. has increased the tempo of naval freedom of navigation operations, submarine deployments and surveillance flights.
> 
> The P-8, with its advanced radar, high definition cameras and acoustic sensors, has been mapping the islands, surface and underwater realms of the South China Sea for at least six years.
> 
> When carrying sonobuoys and missiles, the planes can detect and attack ships and submarines from long range. It also has communications systems that allow it to control unmanned aircraft.
> 
> In 2014, the U.S. accused a Chinese fighter jet of coming within 20 feet and executing a barrel roll over a P-8 patrolling the South China Sea. China described the U.S. complaint as “groundless”.
> 
> Reporting by Tom Allard. Editing by Gerry Doyle
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Any thought guys ?



So this is what he meant by this :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296240531094171651
Anyway, the most interesting part of this news is the timing. It comes up exactly when our MoD visits the U.S. despite it happened in July/Aug.

This could be good news (for some) :
"We have a deal for F-35 without sacrificing our political stance". 

or bad news (for some) :
"We don't have a deal for F-35 because it means we'll have to sacrifice our political stance".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

¿Por qué? said:


> They can't use the military bases in these 3 countries anymore or what?
> 
> 
> So this is what he meant by this :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296240531094171651
> Anyway, the most interesting part of this news is the timing. It comes up exactly when our MoD visits the U.S. despite it happened in July/Aug.
> 
> This could be good news (for some) :
> "We have a deal for F-35 without sacrificing our political stance".
> 
> or bad news (for some) :
> "We don't have a deal for F-35 because it means we'll have to sacrifice our political stance".


What he mean are both US and China.
We refuse china's offers too when their Defense Minister come to Indonesia, remember?
And their CG suddenly came to our EEZ...


----------



## san.geuk

Raduga said:


> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...st-to-host-spy-planes-officials-idUSKBN2750KX
> 
> https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...sia-pacific/indonesia-rejected-us-spy-planes/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia rejects US request to let spy planes land, refuel
> 
> 
> The US uses its P-8 Poseidon planes to keep an eye on China’s military activity in the South China Sea, but Indonesia wants to avoid taking sides in US-China tensions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scmp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indonesia rejected US request to host spy planes*
> Officials tell Reuters Indonesia turned down a US request to allow its P-8 Poseidon planes to land and refuel there.
> 
> JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia rejected this year a proposal by the United States to allow its P-8 Poseidon maritime surveillance planes to land and refuel there, according to four senior Indonesian officials familiar with the matter.
> 
> View attachment 680994
> 
> 
> U.S. officials made multiple “high-level” approaches in July and August to Indonesia’s defence and foreign ministers before Indonesia’s president, Joko Widodo, rebuffed the request, the officials said.
> 
> Representatives for Indonesia’s president and defence minister, the U.S. State Department press office and the U.S. embassy in Jakarta did not respond to requests for comment. Representatives for the U.S. Department of Defence and Indonesia’s foreign minister Retno Marsudi declined to comment.
> 
> The proposition, which came as the U.S. and China escalated their contest for influence in Southeast Asia, surprised Indonesia’s government, the officials said, because Indonesia has a long-standing policy of foreign policy neutrality. The country has never allowed foreign militaries to operate there.
> 
> The P-8 plays a central role in keeping an eye on China’s military activity in the South China Sea, most of which Beijing claims as sovereign territory. Vietnam, Malaysia, the Philippines and Brunei have rival claims to the resource-rich waters, through which $3 trillion worth of trade passes each year.
> 
> Indonesia is not a formal claimant in the strategically important waterway, but considers a portion of the South China Sea as its own. It has regularly repelled Chinese coast guard vessels and fishing boats from an area to which Beijing says it has a historic claim.
> 
> But the country also has growing economic and investment links with China. It does not want to take sides in the conflict and is alarmed by growing tensions between the two superpowers, and by the militarisation of the South China Sea, Retno told Reuters.
> 
> “We don’t want to get trapped by this rivalry,” Retno said in an interview in early September. “Indonesia wants to show all that we are ready to be your partner.”
> 
> “OVER-REACH”
> 
> Despite the strategic affinity between the U.S. and Southeast Asian states in curbing China’s territorial ambitions, Dino Patti Djalal, a former Indonesian ambassador to the United States, said the “very aggressive anti-China policy” of the U.S. had unnerved Indonesia and the region.
> 
> “It’s seen as out-of-place,” he told Reuters. “We don’t want to be duped into an anti-China campaign. Of course we maintain our independence, but there is deeper economic engagement and China is now the most impactful country in the world for Indonesia.”
> 
> Greg Poling, a Southeast Asia analyst from the Washington D.C.-based Center for Strategic and International Studies, said trying to get landing rights for spy planes was an example of clumsy over-reach.
> 
> “It’s an indication of how little folks in the U.S. government understand Indonesia,’ he told Reuters. “There’s a clear ceiling to what you can do, and when it comes to Indonesia that ceiling is putting boots on the ground.”
> 
> The U.S. recently has used military bases in Singapore, the Philippines and Malaysia to operate P-8 flights over the South China Sea, military analysts said.
> 
> China has ramped up military exercises this year, while the U.S. has increased the tempo of naval freedom of navigation operations, submarine deployments and surveillance flights.
> 
> The P-8, with its advanced radar, high definition cameras and acoustic sensors, has been mapping the islands, surface and underwater realms of the South China Sea for at least six years.
> 
> When carrying sonobuoys and missiles, the planes can detect and attack ships and submarines from long range. It also has communications systems that allow it to control unmanned aircraft.
> 
> In 2014, the U.S. accused a Chinese fighter jet of coming within 20 feet and executing a barrel roll over a P-8 patrolling the South China Sea. China described the U.S. complaint as “groundless”.
> 
> Reporting by Tom Allard. Editing by Gerry Doyle
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Any thought guys ?



how about you give us f35 access, then we allow your p8 fly in our airspace


----------



## Ruhnama

umigami said:


> *No Boom, No Bang: Turkey’s S-400 Missiles Failed To Achieve Anything: Greece*
> 
> *Russian media: Turkey’s S-400 test failed*
> 
> Another bad news for all NATO-standard Armed forces who try to integrate Russian system into their forces.


Ahh greek city times.... just like ahval dkk.



umigami said:


> "We can't lend you any of our base. So how about you give us some of your P8 instead, so We can do it for you?"


Actually 08 like thispropo


Nike said:


> Everyone is danger!! You are on your own!!
> Btw, VL MICA NG now commercially available for order. If anything it is logically a sound idea to follow the route for our future Frigates to use VL MICA NG


Must wait till 2026, maybe mbda sales has eyeing our brass to buy this.


Nike said:


> Azerbaijan and Armenian conflict more like toddler play at best.


Botch country has small population, just conapre it with jabodetbekian is more people than azeri armenian. while here in asia pacific we have billion human. Also, their region is not startegically like here


Fl0gger said:


> Betul sekali leo A6 nya belanda kurang terawat sayang sekali
> 
> Bila boleh berharap , saya berharap LPD kelas mistral dr prancis french kiss is so lethal lol


how about trieste? Carry 2x8 aster 15/30 missile and 76mm gun. Good for self defence.


umigami said:


> *Gaduh Politik Austria Gegara Prabowo Mau Borong Eurofighter*
> 
> "Menjual Eurofighter Typhoon ke Indonesia bukanlah solusi untuk tuduhan korupsi seputar pembelian tersebut," ujarnya seperti dilansir salah satu media terkemuka di Austria, Der Standard, Minggu (18/10/2020).
> 
> "Selain itu, perlu dicermati apakah Indonesia merupakan mitra negosiasi yang cocok karena situasi hak asasi manusia setempat," kata Hoyos.
> ‐-------
> Ooppssss.....


hamburger again


----------



## Nike

*Prabowo Mulai Nego Awal 15 Eurofighter Austria, Diterima?*
*Muhammad Iqbal*, CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

20 October 2020 17:37





Foto: Pertemuan antara Menteri Pertahanan RI Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto dan Menteri Pertahanan Austria Klaudia Tanner (Dokumentasi Kementerian Pertahanan Austria via Kronen Zeitung)





*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Menteri Pertahanan Republik Austria Klaudia Tanner menerima kunjungan Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto di kantor Kementerian Pertahanan Austria di Wina, Austria, Selasa (20/10/2020) waktu setempat. Pertemuan Tanner dan Prabowo bertujuan membicarakan rencana penjualan 15 unit jet tempur Eurofighter Typhoon milik Austria.

Seperti dilaporkan media terkemuka Austria Kronen Zeitung, pertemuan tadi pagi diawali oleh penghormatan militer dari militer Austria kepada Prabowo. Kemudian dilakukan pembicaraan selama sekitar dua jam terkait 15 unit jet tempur Eurofighter Typhoon.

"Hari saya dapat berbicara secara langsung dengan counterpart saya asal Indonesia untuk pertama kali. Kami membicarakan ketertarikan (Indonesia) membeli Eurofighter yang kami miliki," ujar Tanner.

"Ini merupakan titik awal untuk diskusi permulaan dalam level teknis," lanjutnya.

Seperti diketahui, pertemuan antara Tanner dan Prabowo menuai kritikan di Austria. Terbaru, Juru Bicara Partai Hijau David Stogmuller memberikan pernyataan.

"Harus diklarifikasi apakah tidak ada negara lain yang tertarik dengan Eurofighter," ujarnya seraya menyinggung masalah dugaan pelanggaran HAM yang membelit Prabowo.

Pekan lalu, kritik demi kritik juga dilayangkan partai oposisi pemerintah. Sebagai informasi, Tanner berasal dari Partai Rakyat Austria (OVP) selaku pemenang dalam pemilihan umum 2017 lalu.

Juru Bicara Bidang Pertahanan Partai NEOS (Das Neue Österreich und Liberales Forum) Douglas Hoyos mengkritik rencana Tanner menjual 15 jet tempur Eurofighter Typhoon.












*Baca:*
Gaduh Politik Austria Gegara Prabowo Mau Borong Eurofighter




"Menjual Eurofighter Typhoon ke Indonesia bukanlah solusi untuk tuduhan korupsi seputar pembelian tersebut," ujarnya seperti dilansir salah satu media terkemuka di Austria, Der Standard, Minggu (18/10/2020).

Menurut dia, militer Austria akan berada dalam situasi sulit jika semua Eurofighter Typhoon dijual. Sebab, Austria telah meng-grounded sejumlah jet tempur lainnya, yaitu Saab 105 buatan Swedia.

"Selain itu, perlu dicermati apakah Indonesia merupakan mitra negosiasi yang cocok karena situasi hak asasi manusia setempat," kata Hoyos.

Juru Bicara Bidang Pertahanan Partai Kebebasan Austria (FPO) Reinhard Bosch menilai prospek kesepakatan antara kedua negara "sangat rendah" karena Austria membutuhkan persetujuan dari empat negara produsen Eurofighter Typhoon, yaitu Jerman, Inggris Raya, Italia, dan Spanyol. Tidak ketinggalan yang tak kalah penting adalah restu dari Amerika Serikat (AS) dan Airbus.

Pengawasan wilayah udara, menurut Bosch, akan terkendala jika penjualan Eurofighter Typhoon terwujud. Sebab, alternatif untuk jet-jet tempur itu harus segera disediakan pemerintah.

"Para ahli di kementerian harus menentukan jumlah hingga kemampuan apa yang diperlukan untuk memenuhi tugas dalam pengawasan wilayah udara," kata Bosch.

Terlepas dari dinamika yang ada, Presiden Austria Alexander van der Bellen meminta Tanner mempelajari apa yang diajukan Prabowo. "Merupakan tugas menteri pertahanan untuk memeriksa permintaan tersebut dengan cermat dan menarik kesimpulan yang sesuai," ujarnya kepada Der Standard.



*(miq/miq)









Prabowo Mulai Nego Awal 15 Eurofighter Austria, Diterima?


Seperti dilaporkan media terkemuka Austria Kronen Zeitung, pertemuan tadi pagi diawali oleh penghormatan militer dari militer Austria kepada Prabowo.




www.cnbcindonesia.com




*


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...st-to-host-spy-planes-officials-idUSKBN2750KX
> 
> https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...sia-pacific/indonesia-rejected-us-spy-planes/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia rejects US request to let spy planes land, refuel
> 
> 
> The US uses its P-8 Poseidon planes to keep an eye on China’s military activity in the South China Sea, but Indonesia wants to avoid taking sides in US-China tensions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scmp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indonesia rejected US request to host spy planes*
> Officials tell Reuters Indonesia turned down a US request to allow its P-8 Poseidon planes to land and refuel there.
> 
> JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia rejected this year a proposal by the United States to allow its P-8 Poseidon maritime surveillance planes to land and refuel there, according to four senior Indonesian officials familiar with the matter.
> 
> View attachment 680994
> 
> 
> U.S. officials made multiple “high-level” approaches in July and August to Indonesia’s defence and foreign ministers before Indonesia’s president, Joko Widodo, rebuffed the request, the officials said.
> 
> Representatives for Indonesia’s president and defence minister, the U.S. State Department press office and the U.S. embassy in Jakarta did not respond to requests for comment. Representatives for the U.S. Department of Defence and Indonesia’s foreign minister Retno Marsudi declined to comment.
> 
> The proposition, which came as the U.S. and China escalated their contest for influence in Southeast Asia, surprised Indonesia’s government, the officials said, because Indonesia has a long-standing policy of foreign policy neutrality. The country has never allowed foreign militaries to operate there.
> 
> The P-8 plays a central role in keeping an eye on China’s military activity in the South China Sea, most of which Beijing claims as sovereign territory. Vietnam, Malaysia, the Philippines and Brunei have rival claims to the resource-rich waters, through which $3 trillion worth of trade passes each year.
> 
> Indonesia is not a formal claimant in the strategically important waterway, but considers a portion of the South China Sea as its own. It has regularly repelled Chinese coast guard vessels and fishing boats from an area to which Beijing says it has a historic claim.
> 
> But the country also has growing economic and investment links with China. It does not want to take sides in the conflict and is alarmed by growing tensions between the two superpowers, and by the militarisation of the South China Sea, Retno told Reuters.
> 
> “We don’t want to get trapped by this rivalry,” Retno said in an interview in early September. “Indonesia wants to show all that we are ready to be your partner.”
> 
> “OVER-REACH”
> 
> Despite the strategic affinity between the U.S. and Southeast Asian states in curbing China’s territorial ambitions, Dino Patti Djalal, a former Indonesian ambassador to the United States, said the “very aggressive anti-China policy” of the U.S. had unnerved Indonesia and the region.
> 
> “It’s seen as out-of-place,” he told Reuters. “We don’t want to be duped into an anti-China campaign. Of course we maintain our independence, but there is deeper economic engagement and China is now the most impactful country in the world for Indonesia.”
> 
> Greg Poling, a Southeast Asia analyst from the Washington D.C.-based Center for Strategic and International Studies, said trying to get landing rights for spy planes was an example of clumsy over-reach.
> 
> “It’s an indication of how little folks in the U.S. government understand Indonesia,’ he told Reuters. “There’s a clear ceiling to what you can do, and when it comes to Indonesia that ceiling is putting boots on the ground.”
> 
> The U.S. recently has used military bases in Singapore, the Philippines and Malaysia to operate P-8 flights over the South China Sea, military analysts said.
> 
> China has ramped up military exercises this year, while the U.S. has increased the tempo of naval freedom of navigation operations, submarine deployments and surveillance flights.
> 
> The P-8, with its advanced radar, high definition cameras and acoustic sensors, has been mapping the islands, surface and underwater realms of the South China Sea for at least six years.
> 
> When carrying sonobuoys and missiles, the planes can detect and attack ships and submarines from long range. It also has communications systems that allow it to control unmanned aircraft.
> 
> In 2014, the U.S. accused a Chinese fighter jet of coming within 20 feet and executing a barrel roll over a P-8 patrolling the South China Sea. China described the U.S. complaint as “groundless”.
> 
> Reporting by Tom Allard. Editing by Gerry Doyle
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Any thought guys ?


Wasn't there a couple of P-8's landing and refueling here? @Gen3115


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> Wasn't there a couple of P-8's landing and refueling here? @Gen3115


When?


----------



## Chestnut

Ask @Gen3115


----------



## Raduga

Chestnut said:


> Wasn't there a couple of P-8's landing and refueling here? @Gen3115


it is


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> it is
> View attachment 681039
> 
> View attachment 681040
> 
> View attachment 681041


When and where these photos taken?
Was this SCS related?
Is this happen regularly or just "kunjung-kunjung" ?
Klo sekedar lagi ada kunjungan mah ga masuk itungan!


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> When and where these photos taken?
> Was this SCS related?
> Is this happen regularly or just "kunjung-kunjung" ?
> Klo sekedar lagi ada kunjungan mah ga masuk itungan!


joint training , and many times since 2010 if i remember , 2016 and 2019


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> Not like we afford to retire them earlier, as we are very lacking in platform itself





Chestnut said:


> I get your point but at this point we're just talking about common sense finances here


You both are right. But since when our TNI making commonality as their priority? It only came this last couple of year or decade at the most. Years and years of having difficulty to maintain its readyness create budaya utk nerimo (dlm kesatuan) trus cri pendanaan off budget, Sounds familiar? Im not agree with it but it is what it is.

On the other note if we want to shift from Russian platform into European made there would be inevitable cost we are going to face sooner or later. So its matter on when we are going to deal with it. 

How they gonna get thru with it in this difficult time? Idk, what I know is the govt. is committed to the def sector this time and even in a way "ngelibas" faction yg ada. In short there is minimal disagreemant inside the govt about the importance of def sector now thanks to China  



Raduga said:


> “It’s an indication of how little folks in the U.S. government understand Indonesia,’ he told Reuters. “There’s a clear ceiling to what you can do, and when it comes to Indonesia that ceiling is putting boots on the ground.”


This is true specially with the "America First" policy, and its not just us, some of her close ally have experiencing the same thing. 



¿Por qué? said:


> They can't use the military bases in these 3 countries anymore or what?


I assume Malaysia and Philiphine should be on temp agreemant compare to Sing. But they still need us to cover larger ground.


----------



## Ravager

Personally i was always promote neutrality stance . I don't care even the whole world are burn as long it isn't indonesia . But to preserve that stance we are need a mighty fist that we are not having . Not to mention chinese belligerence are starting to annoying and disruptive.... 
I don't know how we are going to cook this . Look and act neutral yet geared in all hell with big mace super ready to jump in and smash some heads in the thick of it the moment notice .

That is the ideal stand in my book as now


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> Wasn't there a couple of P-8's landing and refueling here? @Gen3115


Yes, but this time they asked for permanent refueling base


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> When and where these photos taken?
> Was this SCS related?
> Is this happen regularly or just "kunjung-kunjung" ?
> Klo sekedar lagi ada kunjungan mah ga masuk itungan!


Somewhat regularly from what I've been told. P-8's and C-17's,

Could just be the government OFFICIALLY saying no to appease the local masses but behind the scenes, well 🤷‍♂️...


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> Somewhat regularly from what I've been told. P-8's and C-17's,
> 
> Could just be the government OFFICIALLY saying no to appease the local masses but behind the scenes, well 🤷‍♂️...


If they already get what they want, why bother to make it official?


----------



## Ravager

Kansel said:


> Yes, but this time they asked for permanent refueling base



Define the permanent word please .... 

It's kind of ambigious word there . They couldn't be dumb to not knowing about our loathing about the word of " foreign military "
Some sharing resources , logistic and intel i could understand but puting their men on the ground and create another of their " buble " without our supervision then it's a definitely no go 



Chestnut said:


> Somewhat regularly from what I've been told. P-8's and C-17's,
> 
> Could just be the government OFFICIALLY saying no to appease the local masses but behind the scenes, well 🤷‍♂️...



There is only so much " covered action " could be hide in the face of public scrutiny . Sooner or later some explanation had to be made .


----------



## Chestnut

Ravager said:


> There is only so much " covered action " could be hide in the face of public scrutiny . Sooner or later some explanation had to be made .


I'm just saying from experience, it's not above our government to stretch things when it comes to scrutiny.


----------



## Ravager

Chestnut said:


> I'm just saying from experience, it's not above our government to *stretch things* when it comes to scrutiny.



I know that bruh .. but , it's just a different era nowadays . Different people with a different mindset and direr consequences . While this hush-hush agreement suit us perfectly just fine for now . It give us a limited option and chance to milk some benefit for a long term tangible profit too ..

😘😘


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ruhnama said:


> hamburger again


Nope, its just Austrian domestic politic. The commenting politician simply stated his concern over not having enough fighter planes if they sell all their Typhoon. The Indonesia side simply adding a spice for his narrative.



Ravager said:


> Define the permanent word please ....
> 
> It's kind of ambigious word there . They couldn't be dumb to not knowing about our loathing about the word of " foreign military "
> Some sharing resources , logistic and intel i could understand but puting their men on the ground and create another of their " buble " without our supervision then it's a definitely no go



I try to simplify it. Think of it as the difference between schedule flight of a foreign airline from within our airport (ambil penumpang di tempat kita dgn jadwal tetap) vs making "transit" for re provision (fuel, catering service, etc) at our airport, or there is also option of having our airport as schedule destination of a foreign airline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

trishna_amṛta said:


> Nope, its just Austrian domestic politic. The commenting politician simply stated his concern over not having enough fighter planes if they sell all their Typhoon. The Indonesia side simply adding a spice for his narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> I try to simplify it. Think of it as the difference between schedule flight of a foreign airline from within our airport (ambil penumpang di tempat kita dgn jadwal tetap) vs making "transit" for re provision (fuel, catering service, etc) at our airport, or there is also option of having our airport as schedule destination of a foreign airline.



Well , we could always provide services , provision and whatnot if they are willing to pay handsomely and look away for once if things are demands it . but surely that coud only under our supervision and terms . Yes , they could put a team of liason officer on the ground but that's it . anymore than that ... The public simply won't accept it 
Because cooperation were go both ways and benefit each other . We haven't receive anything substansial enough to justify our expenses


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> Well , we could always provide services , provision and whatnot if they are willing to pay handsomely and look away for once if things are demands it . but surely that coud only under our supervision and terms . Yes , they could put a team of liason officer on the ground but that's it . anymore than that ... The public simply won't accept it
> Because cooperation were go both ways and benefit each other . We haven't receive anything substansial enough to justify our expenses



Not that's the concern, they want to based the squadron here in Indonesia soil and just recently Made official publication. It is like they don't paid any attention to Indonesian domestic politics condition to asking something like that to begin with. For starter that's kind of arrangements only bring disaster kinda like suicide mission for any ruling party in Indonesia, they should have known that, as they had bunch of local human intelligent and Indonesia political expert. And knowing that their request had been "rejected" publically since September but still Prabowo spent almost four days visit to the USA amid pandemic Covid and his very own birthday.

If you want to talking about conspiration theory, there is bunch to be talked here. It is more like the Indonesian and US government kinda Made some arrangements and the gesture published is for Win Win Solution and face saving

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Not that's the concern, they want to based the squadron here in Indonesia soil and just recently Made official publication


Can you give sauce?


----------



## umigami

*RI-Jepang Sepakat Kerja Sama Terkait Isu Laut China Selatan*





"Sehubungan dengan isu-isu regional, termasuk Korea Utara dan Laut Tiongkok Selatan, kami sepakat bahwa Jepang dan Indonesia akan bekerja sama secara erat," ucap Suga dalam bahasa Jepang yang telah diterjemahkan oleh penerjemah di Istana, dikutip dari siaran langsung Youtube Sekretariat Negara.

Is it gonna be as good as defence deal with Vietnam?
I hope so..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> *Prabowo Mulai Nego Awal 15 Eurofighter Austria, Diterima?*
> *Muhammad Iqbal*, CNBC Indonesia
> NEWS
> 
> 20 October 2020 17:37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Pertemuan antara Menteri Pertahanan RI Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto dan Menteri Pertahanan Austria Klaudia Tanner (Dokumentasi Kementerian Pertahanan Austria via Kronen Zeitung)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Menteri Pertahanan Republik Austria Klaudia Tanner menerima kunjungan Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto di kantor Kementerian Pertahanan Austria di Wina, Austria, Selasa (20/10/2020) waktu setempat. Pertemuan Tanner dan Prabowo bertujuan membicarakan rencana penjualan 15 unit jet tempur Eurofighter Typhoon milik Austria.
> 
> Seperti dilaporkan media terkemuka Austria Kronen Zeitung, pertemuan tadi pagi diawali oleh penghormatan militer dari militer Austria kepada Prabowo. Kemudian dilakukan pembicaraan selama sekitar dua jam terkait 15 unit jet tempur Eurofighter Typhoon.
> 
> "Hari saya dapat berbicara secara langsung dengan counterpart saya asal Indonesia untuk pertama kali. Kami membicarakan ketertarikan (Indonesia) membeli Eurofighter yang kami miliki," ujar Tanner.
> 
> "Ini merupakan titik awal untuk diskusi permulaan dalam level teknis," lanjutnya.
> 
> Seperti diketahui, pertemuan antara Tanner dan Prabowo menuai kritikan di Austria. Terbaru, Juru Bicara Partai Hijau David Stogmuller memberikan pernyataan.
> 
> "Harus diklarifikasi apakah tidak ada negara lain yang tertarik dengan Eurofighter," ujarnya seraya menyinggung masalah dugaan pelanggaran HAM yang membelit Prabowo.
> 
> Pekan lalu, kritik demi kritik juga dilayangkan partai oposisi pemerintah. Sebagai informasi, Tanner berasal dari Partai Rakyat Austria (OVP) selaku pemenang dalam pemilihan umum 2017 lalu.
> 
> Juru Bicara Bidang Pertahanan Partai NEOS (Das Neue Österreich und Liberales Forum) Douglas Hoyos mengkritik rencana Tanner menjual 15 jet tempur Eurofighter Typhoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Baca:*
> Gaduh Politik Austria Gegara Prabowo Mau Borong Eurofighter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Menjual Eurofighter Typhoon ke Indonesia bukanlah solusi untuk tuduhan korupsi seputar pembelian tersebut," ujarnya seperti dilansir salah satu media terkemuka di Austria, Der Standard, Minggu (18/10/2020).
> 
> Menurut dia, militer Austria akan berada dalam situasi sulit jika semua Eurofighter Typhoon dijual. Sebab, Austria telah meng-grounded sejumlah jet tempur lainnya, yaitu Saab 105 buatan Swedia.
> 
> "Selain itu, perlu dicermati apakah Indonesia merupakan mitra negosiasi yang cocok karena situasi hak asasi manusia setempat," kata Hoyos.
> 
> Juru Bicara Bidang Pertahanan Partai Kebebasan Austria (FPO) Reinhard Bosch menilai prospek kesepakatan antara kedua negara "sangat rendah" karena Austria membutuhkan persetujuan dari empat negara produsen Eurofighter Typhoon, yaitu Jerman, Inggris Raya, Italia, dan Spanyol. Tidak ketinggalan yang tak kalah penting adalah restu dari Amerika Serikat (AS) dan Airbus.
> 
> Pengawasan wilayah udara, menurut Bosch, akan terkendala jika penjualan Eurofighter Typhoon terwujud. Sebab, alternatif untuk jet-jet tempur itu harus segera disediakan pemerintah.
> 
> "Para ahli di kementerian harus menentukan jumlah hingga kemampuan apa yang diperlukan untuk memenuhi tugas dalam pengawasan wilayah udara," kata Bosch.
> 
> Terlepas dari dinamika yang ada, Presiden Austria Alexander van der Bellen meminta Tanner mempelajari apa yang diajukan Prabowo. "Merupakan tugas menteri pertahanan untuk memeriksa permintaan tersebut dengan cermat dan menarik kesimpulan yang sesuai," ujarnya kepada Der Standard.
> 
> 
> 
> *(miq/miq)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prabowo Mulai Nego Awal 15 Eurofighter Austria, Diterima?
> 
> 
> Seperti dilaporkan media terkemuka Austria Kronen Zeitung, pertemuan tadi pagi diawali oleh penghormatan militer dari militer Austria kepada Prabowo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbcindonesia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hhhmmmm....
Somehow I want him to be fail on this one..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## whatintarnation

Can someone please explain why Prabowo is so reluctant with buying newer models of the F-16 but with the
*T R A N C H E O N E *Eurofighters he's absolutely on board with the idea?

Is it because of the delivery time or what? I honestly can't understand why this option was even brought up...


----------



## Nike

whatintarnation said:


> Can someone please explain why Prabowo is so reluctant with buying newer models of the F-16 but with the
> *T R A N C H E O N E *Eurofighters he's absolutely on board with the idea?
> 
> Is it because of the delivery time or what? I honestly can't understand why this option was even brought up...



If you see,there is interim programme to fill the blank ob the glaring number of platform we are lacking on number of several main platform which taking longer time to be build and starting operational, this including Warships and Fighter. The interim programme for fighter mention the number not stopped at one squadron only.


For F16V , that's other whole matter actually. The offer will be competed actually against Rafale.


----------



## joesatriyono

whatintarnation said:


> Can someone please explain why Prabowo is so reluctant with buying newer models of the F-16 but with the
> *T R A N C H E O N E *Eurofighters he's absolutely on board with the idea?
> 
> Is it because of the delivery time or what? I honestly can't understand why this option was even brought up...



because it's procurement to replace F-5 remember? the sqn that retired freaking 5 years ago and still mbulet up until now. you don't replace interceptor sqn with multirole aircraft. but if you big fans and really want viper, don't worry 








Hawk TNI AU Kemungkinan Diganti F-16V, Skadron Tempur Baru Akan Dibentuk di Kupang


TNI Angkatan Udara telah merencanakan penggantian pesawat tempur taktis Hawk 100/200 yang kini masih dioperasikan oleh Skadron Udara 1 Lanud Supadio di Pontianak dan Skadron Udara 12 Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin di Pekanbaru.




www.airspace-review.com


----------



## wahyusurya2020

whatintarnation said:


> Can someone please explain why Prabowo is so reluctant with buying newer models of the F-16 but with the
> *T R A N C H E O N E *Eurofighters he's absolutely on board with the idea?
> 
> Is it because of the delivery time or what? I honestly can't understand why this option was even brought up...




procuring Eurofighters from Austria to pursue the fulfillment of the MEF target which the previous defense minister also had not achieved.
reluctance to buy F 16 V because Ausie and SG already have F 35 or have planned it, so we also bought f 35 to balance it, so Pak Luhut also hoped that we were allowed F 35 during a meeting with the Acting Under Sectretary of Defense for Policy US Department of Defense James Anderson


----------



## umigami

joesatriyono said:


> because it's procurement to replace F-5 remember? the sqn that retired freaking 5 years ago and still mbulet up until now. you don't replace interceptor sqn with multirole aircraft. but if you big fans and really want viper, don't worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawk TNI AU Kemungkinan Diganti F-16V, Skadron Tempur Baru Akan Dibentuk di Kupang
> 
> 
> TNI Angkatan Udara telah merencanakan penggantian pesawat tempur taktis Hawk 100/200 yang kini masih dioperasikan oleh Skadron Udara 1 Lanud Supadio di Pontianak dan Skadron Udara 12 Lanud Roesmin Nurjadin di Pekanbaru.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.airspace-review.com


@Nike and AH said hawk will still fly for TNI for decades to come.


----------



## Nike

*Karpet Merah' Austria untuk Prabowo Borong Eurofighter*
*Muhammad Iqbal*, CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

21 October 2020 06:00
1. 'Karpet Merah' Austria untuk Prabowo Borong Eurofighter 2. Keinginan Prabowo 3. Kritik oposisi di Austria 4. Dinilai tidak realistis 




Foto: Pertemuan antara Menteri Pertahanan RI Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto dan Menteri Pertahanan Austria Klaudia Tanner (Dokumentasi Kementerian Pertahanan Austria via Kronen Zeitung)




*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Rangkaian kunjungan kerja Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto ke sejumlah negara masih terus berlanjut. Kemarin, Prabowo menemui Menteri Pertahanan Republik Austria Klaudia Tanner di kantor Kementerian Pertahanan Austria di Wina, Austria, Selasa (20/10/2020) waktu setempat.

Pertemuan Tanner dan Prabowo bertujuan membicarakan rencana penjualan 15 unit jet tempur Eurofighter Typhoon milik Austria. Seperti dilaporkan media terkemuka Austria Kronen Zeitung, pertemuan pada Selasa (20/10/2020) pagi diawali oleh penghormatan militer dari militer Austria kepada Prabowo. Kemudian dilakukan pembicaraan terkait 15 unit jet tempur Eurofighter Typhoon.








*Baca:*
Prabowo Mulai Nego Awal 15 Eurofighter Austria, Diterima?


"Hari saya dapat berbicara secara langsung dengan counterpart saya asal Indonesia untuk pertama kali. Kami membicarakan ketertarikan (Indonesia) membeli Eurofighter yang kami miliki," ujar Tanner.

"Ini merupakan titik awal untuk diskusi permulaan dalam level teknis," lanjutnya.

Di sisi lain, tidak ada pernyataan resmi dari Juru Bicara Menhan RI, Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak, terkait pertemuan antara Prabowo dan Tanner. CNBC Indonesia pun telah mencoba mengonfirmasi Dubes RI untuk Austria Darmansjah Jumala perihal persamuhan itu. Ia berjanji akan segera mengirimkan rilis pers terkait momen tersebut.


Keinginan Prabowo
BACA HALAMAN BERIKUTNYA
HALAMAN :
1 2 3 4


TAG: prabowo subianto klaudia tanner eurofighter typhoon indonesia austria
SHARE :










'Karpet Merah' Austria untuk Prabowo Borong Eurofighter


Menteri Pertahanan Austria Klaudia Tanner menyatakan pertemuan ini merupakan titik awal.




www.cnbcindonesia.com




From the news itself, it seems Austrian very eager to dump the Typhoon to Indonesia


----------



## Nike

New APC fleets for Brimob 

https://t.tiktok.com/i18n/share/vid...lient_share&utm_medium=android&utm_source=sms


----------



## ¿Por qué?

So if everything goes to Prabowo's plan, we'd have this :

Sq.1 Pontianak : Hawk
Sq.3 Madiun : F-16 EDA
Sq.11 Makassar : Rafale (Sukhoi will be phased out)
Sq.12 Pekanbaru : Hawk
Sq.14 Madiun : EF Typhoon 
Sq.15 Madiun : T-50
Sq.16 Pekanbaru : F-16 EDA

Sq.3 & 16 will still fly F-16 for years/decades to come. 

Sq.1 & 12 will still fly Hawk probably until 2030. After that it's everybody's guess. F-16V, Rafale, EF T3, F-35, etc. 

I believe TNI-AU also had plan to build another fighter squadron in Eastern Indonesia.


----------



## umigami

¿Por qué? said:


> So if everything goes to Prabowo's plan, we'd have this :
> 
> Sq.1 Pontianak : Hawk
> Sq.3 Madiun : F-16 EDA
> Sq.11 Makassar : Rafale (Sukhoi will be phased out)
> Sq.12 Pekanbaru : Hawk
> Sq.14 Madiun : EF Typhoon
> Sq.15 Madiun : T-50
> Sq.16 Pekanbaru : F-16 EDA
> 
> Sq.3 & 16 will still fly F-16 for years/decades to come.
> 
> Sq.1 & 12 will still fly Hawk probably until 2030. After that it's everybody's guess. F-16V, Rafale, EF T3, F-35, etc.
> 
> I believe TNI-AU also had plan to build another fighter squadron in Eastern Indonesia.


No no no...
There is no way we will operate Rafale and Typhoon at the same time!
Kayak kebanyakan duit aja!

I think our new procurement worth 3 skadron fighter either *EF+Viper* or *Rafale+Viper* or *full Rafale*.

Operating new species of Fighter will most likely make Flanker operational drop significantly and force us to withdraw it from operational status early.


----------



## Aghost132483

Nike said:


> New APC fleets for Brimob
> 
> https://t.tiktok.com/i18n/share/video/6885620912863988993/?_d=secCgsIARCbDRgBIAMoARI+CjzVN46sBFL9ygC/rkxMA7Sdjoz1V06bJ3DPX6qUinuIY8ZEClTg4pKISsTxcaWxNhuGlSWBXFvANMqzoiwaAA==&language=en&mid=6853248745522350850&preview_pb=0&region=ID&sec_user_id=MS4wLjABAAAAqMpJAg3GcfKGlQcvnP83xtKt4Op0WPQ82JCgTuOWxW3UFmzGl4OTXFCMumxLUhgm&share_app_name=musically&share_item_id=6885620912863988993&share_link_id=0dc298c5-556f-4af1-9485-f710889fe0a4&timestamp=1603208857&u_code=df4h86l49cel10&user_id=6885722512618816517&utm_campaign=client_share&utm_medium=android&utm_source=sms



Is it P2 APC from PT Surya Sentra Ekajaya, or another imported stuff?


----------



## NEKONEKO

¿Por qué? said:


> So if everything goes to Prabowo's plan, we'd have this :
> 
> Sq.1 Pontianak : Hawk
> Sq.3 Madiun : F-16 EDA
> Sq.11 Makassar : Rafale (Sukhoi will be phased out)
> Sq.12 Pekanbaru : Hawk
> Sq.14 Madiun : EF Typhoon
> Sq.15 Madiun : T-50
> Sq.16 Pekanbaru : F-16 EDA
> 
> Sq.3 & 16 will still fly F-16 for years/decades to come.
> 
> Sq.1 & 12 will still fly Hawk probably until 2030. After that it's everybody's guess. F-16V, Rafale, EF T3, F-35, etc.
> 
> I believe TNI-AU also had plan to build another fighter squadron in Eastern Indonesia.


Questionable.


----------



## ¿Por qué?

umigami said:


> No no no...
> There is no way we will operate Rafale and Typhoon at the same time!
> Kayak kebanyakan duit aja!



The airframe of those 15 Austrian EF Typhoon can still last for decades. Are you seriously saying that we'll wait until the EF Typhoon phased out before we're ordering Rafale?


----------



## Chestnut

¿Por qué? said:


> The airframe of those 15 Austrian EF Typhoon can still last for decades. Are you seriously saying that we'll wait until the EF Typhoon phased out before we're ordering Rafale?


We don't have money to introduce 2 platforms AND maintain the F-16's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Aghost132483 said:


> Is it P2 APC from PT Surya Sentra Ekajaya, or another imported stuff?


korean daejicar promoter 4x4 apc .









i dont like this kind of procurement at all to be honest ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

¿Por qué? said:


> The airframe of those 15 Austrian EF Typhoon can still last for decades. Are you seriously saying that we'll wait until the EF Typhoon phased out before we're ordering Rafale?


We have to choose! Not both!


----------



## wahyusurya2020

¿Por qué? said:


> So if everything goes to Prabowo's plan, we'd have this :
> 
> Sq.1 Pontianak : Hawk
> Sq.3 Madiun : F-16 EDA
> Sq.11 Makassar : Rafale (Sukhoi will be phased out)
> Sq.12 Pekanbaru : Hawk
> Sq.14 Madiun : EF Typhoon
> Sq.15 Madiun : T-50
> Sq.16 Pekanbaru : F-16 EDA
> 
> Sq.3 & 16 will still fly F-16 for years/decades to come.
> 
> Sq.1 & 12 will still fly Hawk probably until 2030. After that it's everybody's guess. F-16V, Rafale, EF T3, F-35, etc.
> 
> I believe TNI-AU also had plan to build another fighter squadron in Eastern Indonesia.



if it happens will be the showroom Airforce

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Chestnut said:


> We don't have money to introduce 2 platforms AND maintain the F-16's.





umigami said:


> We have to choose! Not both!





wahyusurya2020 said:


> if it happens will be the showroom Airforce



Alright, alright. No Rafale then

Here we go :

Sq.1 Pontianak : Hawk
Sq.3 Madiun : F-16 EDA
Sq.11 Makassar : Sukhoi
Sq.12 Pekanbaru : Hawk
Sq.14 Madiun : EF Typhoon
Sq.15 Madiun : T-50
Sq.16 Pekanbaru : F-16 EDA

This looks more exotic than the one with Rafale😁


----------



## Gen3115

Chestnut said:


> Wasn't there a couple of P-8's landing and refueling here? @Gen3115



Pretty much you could find P-8's landing at either Halim or Juanda a number of times a year. But I don't think it is as frequent as if we have a basing agreement with the US like Singapore does. C-17's and P-8's are not an uncommon sight here, if we do sign an agreement with the US I think you'd see them a lot more and despite them already having agreements with Singapore and the Philippines, Indonesia probably has some of better positioned airbases they could fly out of (Natuna, Pontianak).


----------



## Kansel

Yoo Sukhoi kok main di phase out aja, wong petingginya masih ngotot itu barang kok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Yoo Sukhoi kok main di phase out aja, wong petingginya masih ngotot itu barang kok


Petinggi AU, dephan, atau apa gan?
Ngotot yang sekarang atau nambah lagi?


----------



## Nike

*Defense minister visits Austria to intensify bilateral cooperation*
21st Oct 2020 12:30





London (ANTARA) - Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto embarked on a visit to Vienna, Austria, to hold a meeting with his Austrian counterpart, Klaudia Tanner, at the office of the Austrian Ministry of Defense on Tuesday.

The agenda of Subianto’s visit was to boost bilateral cooperation in the defense sector between both nations, the Indonesian Embassy in Vienna noted in a statement received by Antara London on Wednesday.

A military honor ceremony by the Austrian Armed Forces was held to greet Subianto, who was accompanied by Indonesian Ambassador to Austria Dr Darmansjah Djumala, member of the Indonesian House of Representatives' Commission I Sugiono, and Defense Attaché of the Indonesian Embassy in Berlin Col. Kav. Rio Hendrawan Alin Putra.

During the hour-long meeting, both defense ministers discussed opportunities to boost bilateral cooperation in the field of defense.

Cooperation opportunities can be evaluated further by establishing a memorandum of understanding (MoU) as an umbrella agreement for defense cooperation between both nations in future.

Apart from discussing defense issues, both ministers also shared information on developments in the handling of the COVID-19 pandemic in their respective countries.

Retired General Subianto had earlier paid a five-day visit to the US, starting Oct 15, 2020, his first since the US lifted its entry ban on him.

Subianto visited the United States at the US government’s invitation to discuss ways to bolster defense cooperation between the two countries.

A senior US defense official strongly defended the decision to welcome Prabowo to the Pentagon, where he met Defense Secretary Mark Esper, Reuters reported.

“Minister Prabowo is the appointed minister of defense of the now twice duly elected president of Indonesia, which is the third-largest democracy in the world,” the official stated while speaking on condition of anonymity.

“He is our counterpart of a very important partnership, and it is important that we engage with him and treat him as a partner,” the official was quoted as saying by Reuters.

*Related news: Prabowo begins first US visit after lifting of entry ban
Related news: RI-Sweden cooperation to have impact on defense industry development
Related news: DPR's Commission I approves bill on defense cooperation with Sweden*
Translated by: Zeynita Gibbons, Fardah
Editor: Sri Haryati

https://en.antaranews.com/news/1594...ts-austria-to-intensify-bilateral-cooperation


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> Yoo Sukhoi kok main di phase out aja, wong petingginya masih ngotot itu barang kok





¿Por qué? said:


> Alright, alright. No Rafale then
> 
> Here we go :
> 
> Sq.1 Pontianak : Hawk
> Sq.3 Madiun : F-16 EDA
> Sq.11 Makassar : Sukhoi
> Sq.12 Pekanbaru : Hawk
> Sq.14 Madiun : EF Typhoon
> Sq.15 Madiun : T-50
> Sq.16 Pekanbaru : F-16 EDA
> 
> This looks more exotic than the one with Rafale😁


Again, you only get to pick 2. We can not afford to* EFFECTIVELY OPERATE *more than 2 airframe types.

Either F-16 + Flanker, F-16 + EF, or F-16 + Rafale.

They're not going to retire the F-16 since it's the main workhorse of the fleet.


----------



## Gundala

¿Por qué? said:


> Here we go :
> 
> Sq.1 Pontianak : Hawk
> Sq.3 Madiun : F-16 EDA
> Sq.11 Makassar : Sukhoi
> Sq.12 Pekanbaru : Hawk
> Sq.14 Madiun : EF Typhoon
> Sq.15 Madiun : T-50
> Sq.16 Pekanbaru : F-16 EDA


The original plan was (Pak Yuyu era):

Pontianak : Hawk (all of them)
Madiun : F16, T-50, SU35
Makassar : Sukhoi
Pekanbaru : F16
Kupang : F16V (1 ska)
Biak : TBA (most likely F16 from madiun will move here while the new F16V-1 SKA will replace it)

Replacing SU35 with EF will put her in Madiun. For the F16V its already clear where AU want to put them. Now the tricky part is the Rafale, if they meant to be an alternative for F16V then Kupang & Madiun will have it. Then again the escalation of threat has changed, idk if they are going to new strategic fighter placement plan or not. What I know for sure is Java will have the most complete type of fighter (TT/TS).

Now if we get the EF it would be foolish to get Rafale too, so most likely its going to be EF & F16
If we go with 32+ or 24+ (the was a statement that we going to reduce the plan for viper to 24) Rafale then it most likely be only Rafale.
The F35 backlog (if we order now) was at 2028+ where the F16V was at 2026+, Rafale would be 2024+ and EF to reach IOC/FOC stage if we decided to upgrade would be 2022+. Strategically you guys can do the math in time table manner on how we going to tackle this readyness state. I believe this is where the Hawk life extension program was announced as a stop gap (hawk expected to be retired in 2024-2025). Tho Im pretty sure only handfull of Hawk will enter the extension program, my guess its around 12-14 Fighters or so.

French has been trying to offload their old Rafale to keep the production line open for years to come and to welcome their new F4 version (upgraded avionic & new engine). And if we decided to get a mix of used and new one it would be an advantage for them in this race as it might be the fastest to reach IOC/FOC stage, but it might break our bank in the process 

So what is going to be? Lets wait sambil ngupi


----------



## Chestnut

Gundala said:


> The original plan was (Pak Yuyu era):
> 
> Pontianak : Hawk (all of them)
> Madiun : F16, T-50, SU35
> Makassar : Sukhoi
> Pekanbaru : F16
> Kupang : F16V (1 ska)
> Biak : TBA (most likely F16 from madiun will move here while the new F16V-1 SKA will replace it)
> 
> Replacing SU35 with EF will put her in Madiun. For the F16V its already clear where AU want to put them. Now the tricky part is the Rafale, if they meant to be an alternative for F16V then Kupang & Madiun will have it. Then again the escalation of threat has changed, idk if they are going to new strategic fighter placement plan or not. What I know for sure is Java will have the most complete type of fighter (TT/TS).
> 
> Now if we get the EF it would be foolish to get Rafale too, so most likely its going to be EF & F16
> If we go with 32+ or 24+ (the was a statement that we going to reduce the plan for viper to 24) Rafale then it most likely be only Rafale.
> The F35 backlog (if we order now) was at 2028+ where the F16V was at 2026+, Rafale would be 2024+ and EF to reach IOC/FOC stage if we decided to upgrade would be 2022+. Strategically you guys can do the math in time table manner on how we going to tackle this readyness state. I believe this is where the Hawk life extension program was announced as a stop gap (hawk expected to be retired in 2024-2025). Tho Im pretty sure only handfull of Hawk will enter the extension program, my guess its around 12-14 Fighters or so.
> 
> French has been trying to offload their old Rafale to keep the production line open for years to come and to welcome their new F4 version (upgraded avionic & new engine). And if we decided to get a mix of used and new one it would be an advantage for them in this race as it might be the fastest to reach IOC/FOC stage, but it might break our bank in the process
> 
> So what is going to be? Lets wait sambil ngupi


I actually don't think an EF + Rafale can happen. The Tranche 1 EF's operational costs are disproportionately high that it would just kill the budget to operate the F-16's, which the Air Force will NOT be happy about. It's either the EF or Rafale at this point.

Dassault has an advantage since they can offer up ex-Armee de l'Air Rafales as an interim/learning curve solution until the new production Rafales come off the line. Whilst Airbus can really only offer spare production to the EF and more offset contracts to PTDI for their other products.


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> I actually don't think an EF + Rafale can happen. The Tranche 1 EF's operational costs are disproportionately high that it would just kill the budget to operate the F-16's, which the Air Force will NOT be happy about. It's either the EF or Rafale at this point.
> 
> Dassault has an advantage since they can offer up ex-Armee de l'Air Rafales as an interim/learning curve solution until the new production Rafales come off the line. Whilst Airbus can really only offer spare production to the EF and more offset contracts to PTDI for their other products.



They will taking the offer from anybody though, but for sure EDA F-16 is on the table again to fulfill interim program. The Indonesian Air Force need more aircraft platform then ever right now, including trainer aircraft and supporting lift aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> The Indonesian Air Force need more aircraft platform then ever right now, including trainer aircraft and supporting lift aircraft.


Well with this logic, having half of your fleet unable to fly due to not having the money to operate them also stops you from achieving that goal.


----------



## Aghost132483

Raduga said:


> korean daejicar promoter 4x4 apc .
> View attachment 681264
> 
> View attachment 681265
> 
> i dont like this kind of procurement at all to be honest ......


Me too, I feel sick see this when our president instruct to use our domestic product but our Police force keep buying imported stuff, this instruction not only for Defense Ministry, the one who keep ordering like this should be put on investigation like Air force helicopter procurement some times ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> Well with this logic, having half of your fleet unable to fly due to not having the money to operate them also stops you from achieving that goal.



Don't think so, there is request to increase operational cost for the Airforce especially





Sebuah pondok yang diintai sebagai lokasi pembuatan virus berbahaya diledakkan dalam latihan Pertahanan Pangkalan Udara El Tari di Kupang, NTT, Selasa (20/10/2020). Latihan rutin itu dilakukan untuk melatih kesiapsiagaan personel TNI AU dan Paskhas dalam hal pengamanan kawasan vital negara khususnya di lingkup Lanud EL Tari dan Bandara El Tari Kupang. ANTARA FOTO/Kornelis Kaha/wsj. 




Seorang anggota Pasukan Khas (Paskhas) TNI AU mengintai musuh di tengah tebalnya granat asap dalam latihan Pertahanan Pangkalan Udara El Tari di Kupang, NTT, Selasa (20/10/2020). Latihan rutin itu dilakukan untuk melatih kesiapsiagaan personel TNI AU dan Paskhas dalam hal pengamanan kawasan vital negara khususnya di lingkup Lanud EL Tari dan Bandara El Tari Kupang. ANTARA FOTO/Kornelis Kaha/wsj. 





Dua anggota Pasukan Khas (Paskhas TNI AU) mengamankan seorang terduga pelaku terorisme dalam latihan Pertahanan Pangkalan Udara El Tari di Kupang, NTT, Selasa (20/10/2020). Latihan rutin itu dilakukan untuk melatih kesiapsiagaan personel TNI AU dan Paskhas dalam hal pengamanan kawasan vital negara khususnya di lingkup Lanud EL Tari dan Bandara El Tari Kupang. ANTARA FOTO/Kornelis Kaha/wsj.


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nike said:


> Don't think so, there is request to increase operational cost for the Airforce especially
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sebuah pondok yang diintai sebagai lokasi pembuatan virus berbahaya diledakkan dalam latihan Pertahanan Pangkalan Udara El Tari di Kupang, NTT, Selasa (20/10/2020). Latihan rutin itu dilakukan untuk melatih kesiapsiagaan personel TNI AU dan Paskhas dalam hal pengamanan kawasan vital negara khususnya di lingkup Lanud EL Tari dan Bandara El Tari Kupang. ANTARA FOTO/Kornelis Kaha/wsj.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seorang anggota Pasukan Khas (Paskhas) TNI AU mengintai musuh di tengah tebalnya granat asap dalam latihan Pertahanan Pangkalan Udara El Tari di Kupang, NTT, Selasa (20/10/2020). Latihan rutin itu dilakukan untuk melatih kesiapsiagaan personel TNI AU dan Paskhas dalam hal pengamanan kawasan vital negara khususnya di lingkup Lanud EL Tari dan Bandara El Tari Kupang. ANTARA FOTO/Kornelis Kaha/wsj.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dua anggota Pasukan Khas (Paskhas TNI AU) mengamankan seorang terduga pelaku terorisme dalam latihan Pertahanan Pangkalan Udara El Tari di Kupang, NTT, Selasa (20/10/2020). Latihan rutin itu dilakukan untuk melatih kesiapsiagaan personel TNI AU dan Paskhas dalam hal pengamanan kawasan vital negara khususnya di lingkup Lanud EL Tari dan Bandara El Tari Kupang. ANTARA FOTO/Kornelis Kaha/wsj.


IMO if they really wanna do this scenario, they should've been wearing Hazmat/Nubika suits

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Nike said:


> Don't think so, there is request to increase operational cost for the Airforce especially


I'll see when I believe it. You're going to need an Air Force defense budget larger than Singapore's to do that. Which right now I very much doubt when our entire budget is still lower than their overall budget.


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> I'll see when I believe it. You're going to need an Air Force defense budget larger than Singapore's to do that. Which right now I very much doubt when our entire budget is still lower than their overall budget.



Still need time though for those would be assets to come in the first place (even the most immediate one still need at least three to four years) and for Indonesia to immediately need additional operational budget is out of today concern, so it kinda moot to be talked for today conditions. What we need and i am rather kinda put more concern is the human resources and necessary infrastructure needed. Even our training regime only resulting around dozen pilots per year


HellFireIndo said:


> IMO if they really wanna do this scenario, they should've been wearing Hazmat/Nubika suits



don't know, but those training more for photo shoot session i think


----------



## Nike

Ntar malem ada yang ngedate


----------



## Gundala

Chestnut said:


> I actually don't think an EF + Rafale can happen. The Tranche 1 EF's operational costs are disproportionately high that it would just kill the budget to operate the F-16's, which the Air Force will NOT be happy about. It's either the EF or Rafale at this point.


Thats what I said. Either EF & F16 purchase or Rafale only. What I think the big obstacel is the KFX program, this program will take def budget alot (cash wise) if we decided to go thru thus reducing the overall harwat/sarpras fund . Not to mention the future DP and cicilan for the new fighter platform.

We still need additional airframe if we going to get EF. But if Rafale (only) is the plan then it ryhmes with the life extension plan for all Hawks. Tho its going to cost us alot as I dont think the current readiness of hawk is more then 50%, so its going to be upgrade and repair if we want to put all hawks in the program.

Cheapest option might be EF + F16 (all pre-loved) + some Hawks extension program but imagine the political nightmare they going to cost and the readiness state we going to face with the rest of F16 A/B MLU is not yet done  



Nike said:


> Don't think so, there is request to increase operational cost for the Airforce especially


Good to hear, I hope they dont forget about AD heli yg jg butuh kasih sayang


----------



## Nike

Sejumlah anggota tim penembak memasang senapan mesin berat di dek Kapal Negara (KN) Pulau Marore-322, di Perairan Pulau Gangga, Minahasa Utara, Sulawesi Utara, Rabu (21/10/2020). Latihan menembak menggunakan dua unit senapan mesin berat SM-5 kaliber 12,7mm produksi PT. Pindad tersebut, untuk melatih keterampilan dan kesiapan Anak Buah Kapal (ABK) menggunakan sistem senjata pertahanan ringan kapal dalam melaksanakan tugas di laut khususnya masalah penegakan hukum. ANTARA FOTO/Adwit B Pramono/hp. 





Seorang anggota tim penembak berlatih menembak di dek Kapal Negara (KN) Pulau Marore-322, di Perairan Pulau Gangga, Minahasa Utara, Sulawesi Utara, Rabu (21/10/2020). Latihan menembak menggunakan dua unit senapan mesin berat SM-5 kaliber 12,7mm produksi PT. Pindad tersebut, untuk melatih keterampilan dan kesiapan Anak Buah Kapal (ABK) menggunakan sistem senjata pertahanan ringan kapal dalam melaksanakan tugas di laut khususnya masalah penegakan hukum. ANTARA FOTO/Adwit B Pramono/hp. 




Seorang anggota tim penembak memasang senapan mesin berat di dek Kapal Negara (KN) Pulau Marore-322, di Perairan Pulau Gangga, Minahasa Utara, Sulawesi Utara, Rabu (21/10/2020). Latihan menembak menggunakan dua unit senapan mesin berat SM-5 kaliber 12,7mm produksi PT. Pindad tersebut, untuk melatih keterampilan dan kesiapan Anak Buah Kapal (ABK) menggunakan sistem senjata pertahanan ringan kapal dalam melaksanakan tugas di laut khususnya masalah penegakan hukum. ANTARA FOTO/Adwit B Pramono/hp.


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> Ntar malem ada yang ngedate


22 Oktober 17.00 - Teleponan apa ketemu tuh sama M.Ahmad Zaki (Menhan Mesir)? kok ya pas waktunya abis ketemu Prabowo? Minta jatah/nikung pesenan Rafale Mesir? Secara mesir mungkin agak frustasi ga di kasih ijin mamarika beli Rudal buat Rafale mereka? Hmm....interesting


----------



## Nike

old news, nevertheless Gold

*Raytheon to Build More AMRAAMs for 22 Nations*

Jan. 2, 2020 | By Rachel S. Cohen

Raytheon will build a new batch of Advanced Medium-Range Air-to-Air Missiles for 22 foreign countries under a $768.3 million Air Force contract awarded Dec. 27, 2019.
This is the 33rd AMRAAM production lot and involves sales to Australia, Belgium, Canada, Denmark, Indonesia, Japan, Kuwait, Morocco, Netherlands, Norway, Oman, Poland, Qatar, Romania, Saudi Arabia, Singapore, Slovakia, South Korea, Spain, Thailand, Turkey, and the United Kingdom, according to a Defense Department contract announcement. The Pentagon did not say how many missiles are included in that lot.
USAF and Navy funding provides for new operational missiles, training units, guidance systems, spares, and other support hardware. Raytheon’s work will run through the end of February 2023.
The AMRAAM program is slated to encompass nearly 13,000 missiles for $13.3 billion, according to the Air Force’s fiscal 2020 budget. The weapon is a “small, light, fast missile with improved capabilities against very low- and high-altitude targets” and can resist electronic attacks, the service said.









Raytheon to Build More AMRAAMs for 22 Nations | Air & Space Forces Magazine


Raytheon will build a new batch of Advanced Medium-Range Air-to-Air Missiles for 22 foreign countries under a $768.3 million Air Force contract.




www.airforcemag.com


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> old news, nevertheless Gold
> 
> *Raytheon to Build More AMRAAMs for 22 Nations*
> 
> Jan. 2, 2020 | By Rachel S. Cohen
> 
> Raytheon will build a new batch of Advanced Medium-Range Air-to-Air Missiles for 22 foreign countries under a $768.3 million Air Force contract awarded Dec. 27, 2019.
> This is the 33rd AMRAAM production lot and involves sales to Australia, Belgium, Canada, Denmark, Indonesia, Japan, Kuwait, Morocco, Netherlands, Norway, Oman, Poland, Qatar, Romania, Saudi Arabia, Singapore, Slovakia, South Korea, Spain, Thailand, Turkey, and the United Kingdom, according to a Defense Department contract announcement. The Pentagon did not say how many missiles are included in that lot.
> USAF and Navy funding provides for new operational missiles, training units, guidance systems, spares, and other support hardware. Raytheon’s work will run through the end of February 2023.
> The AMRAAM program is slated to encompass nearly 13,000 missiles for $13.3 billion, according to the Air Force’s fiscal 2020 budget. The weapon is a “small, light, fast missile with improved capabilities against very low- and high-altitude targets” and can resist electronic attacks, the service said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raytheon to Build More AMRAAMs for 22 Nations | Air & Space Forces Magazine
> 
> 
> Raytheon will build a new batch of Advanced Medium-Range Air-to-Air Missiles for 22 foreign countries under a $768.3 million Air Force contract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.airforcemag.com


Our 2nd batch AMRAAM?


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Our 2nd batch AMRAAM?



seems possible, the production of this lot will only ended in 2023, and we are part of this lot. AMRAAM now used on F-16 and NASAM system


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> seems possible, the production of this lot will only ended in 2023, and we are part of this lot. AMRAAM now used on F-16 and NASAM system


But no information on that from DSCA.
is it because we just need to get it once for equipment that just need "isi ulang"?


----------



## Nike

*Terungkap! Ini Alasan Utama AS Undang Prabowo ke Pentagon*


SHARE 







Foto: Menteri Pertahanan AS Mar Esper bertemu dengan Menteri Pertahanan RI Prabowo Subianto di Pentagon, Washington DC, AS, pekan lalu (Dokumentasi Kemhan RI)








*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Menteri Pertahanan Amerika Serikat (AS) Mark Esper mengungkapkan maksud dan tujuan mengundang Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto ke Pentagon, pekan lalu.

Dalam sebuah artikel di laman _AFP_, Rabu (21/10/2020), undangan itu merupakan bagian dari upaya AS memperkuat dan memperluas aliansi dengan negara-negara dengan "_like-minded democracies_" seperti Indonesia untuk melawan pengaruh Rusia dan China. Esper memperkenalkan inisiatif baru itu pada Selasa (20/10/2020) waktu setempat.
















*Baca:*
Heboh RI Tolak Jet Tempur Mata-mata AS Mampir, Ini Ceritanya


Menurut dia, Pentagon secara sistematis akan memonitor dan mengelola relasi dengan negara-negara mitra, seraya memperkuat koordinasi militer dan juga meningkatkan penjualan senjata buatan AS.

Inisiatif yang disebut dengan _Guidance for Development for Alliances and Partnerships_ (GDAP) itu hadir dua minggu jelang pemilihan presiden AS. Apabila Donald Trump kalah, Esper diyakini tak akan menjabat lagi sebagai menhan.

"Jaringan sekutu dan mitra AS akan memberikan kita keuntungan asimetris yang tidak dapat ditandingi oleh musuh kita," ujar Esper seraya menyebut aliansi itu "tulang punggung tatanan berbasis aturan internasional"

Ia lantas mengutip kemitraan lama macam NATO hingga Malta yang membantu AS melepaskan diri dari Inggris pada abad ke-18.

"Contoh seperti ini menggambarkan pentingnya menyelaraskan negara-negara yang berpikiran sama, besar dan kecil, untuk mempertahankan tatanan bebas dan terbuka yang telah melayani kita semua dengan baik selama beberapa dekade," kata Esper.

"Jika digabungkan, China dan Rusia kemungkinan memiliki kurang dari 10 sekutu," lanjutnya.

Dalam kesempatan itu, Esper juga menilai China menggunakan 'paksaan' dan 'perangkap keuangan' untuk membangun aliansi dengan negara-negara lemah seperti Myanmar, Kamboja, dan Laos.


*Baca:*
Prabowo Sowan Menhan Prancis Malam Ini, Nego Soal Rafale?


"Semakin kecil negara dan semakin besar kebutuhannya, maka tekanan Beijing akan semakin berat," ujar Esper.

Ia kemudian memamerkan kunjungan yang telah dilakukannya untuk membangun hubungan pertahanan dengan Malta, Mongolia, dan Palau. Ia juga mengungkapkan rencana AS membangun pangkalan pasukan di Polandia.

Esper kemudian menggarisbawahi perlunya membangun hubungan yang lebih dekat dengan "negara demokrasi yang berpikiran sama seperti India dan Indonesia". Seperti diketahui, Esper telah bertemu dengan Prabowo pekan lalu. Senin depan, Esper akan bertandang ke India.

"Mereka semua mengakui apa yang sedang dilakukan China," katanya.

Bagian penting dari upaya ini, menurut Esper, adalah memperluas penjualan senjata AS. Tujuannya membantu sekutu meningkatkan kemampuan pertahanan dan mengerek industri pertahanan AS melawan persaingan dari Rusia dan China. Ia akan menggunakan GDAP untuk mengidentifikasi peluang penjualan senjata sekaligus melindungi pasar AS.

Seperti diketahui, pekan lalu, tepatnya 16 Oktober 2020, Esper menemui Prabowo di Pentagon, Washington, D.C., AS, untuk membahas keamanan regional, prioritas pertahanan bilateral, dan akuisisi pertahanan.

Esper menyampaikan pentingnya menegakkan hak asasi manusia, supremasi hukum, dan profesionalisasi saat kedua negara memperluas kerja samanya.
Sementara Prabowo menyatakan pentingnya keterlibatan militer di semua tingkatan, dan menyampaikan apresiasinya atas dukungan AS untuk modernisasi pertahanan Indonesia.

Seperti dikutip laman resmi Kemhan RI, Esper dan Prabowo berbagi keinginan untuk meningkatkan kegiatan militer-ke-militer bilateral dan bekerja sama dalam keamanan maritim.

Kedua menteri juga menandatangani Memorandum of Intent untuk memajukan upaya Defense Prisoner of War/Missing in Action Accounting Agency untuk memulai kembali pekerjaannya di Indonesia untuk merepatriasi jenazah personel AS yang hilang di Indonesia selama Perang Dunia II.

Tidak ketinggalan, Esper dan Prabowo menyatakan simpati kepada mereka yang terdampak Covid-19 di AS dan Indonesia.


*(miq/sef)*








Terungkap! Ini Alasan Utama AS Undang Prabowo ke Pentagon


Esper juga menilai China menggunakan 'paksaan' dan 'perangkap keuangan' untuk membangun aliansi dengan negara-negara lemah seperti Myanmar, Kamboja, dan Laos.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Ruhnama

HellFireIndo said:


> IMO if they really wanna do this scenario, they should've been wearing Hazmat/Nubika suits


Hope standard infantry in tier1 unit like kostrad and specs ops get supply of hazmat nubika and gas mask




Gundala said:


> ga di kasih ijin mamarika beli Rudal buat Rafale mereka


French missile need americans permission?


Nike said:


> Sejumlah anggota tim penembak memasang senapan mesin berat di dek Kapal Negara (KN) Pulau Marore-322, di Perairan Pulau Gangga, Minahasa Utara, Sulawesi Utara, Rabu (21/10/2020). Latihan menembak menggunakan dua unit senapan mesin berat SM-5 kaliber 12,7mm produksi PT. Pindad tersebut, untuk melatih keterampilan dan kesiapan Anak Buah Kapal (ABK) menggunakan sistem senjata pertahanan ringan kapal dalam melaksanakan tugas di laut khususnya masalah penegakan hukum. ANTARA FOTO/Adwit B Pramono/hp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seorang anggota tim penembak berlatih menembak di dek Kapal Negara (KN) Pulau Marore-322, di Perairan Pulau Gangga, Minahasa Utara, Sulawesi Utara, Rabu (21/10/2020). Latihan menembak menggunakan dua unit senapan mesin berat SM-5 kaliber 12,7mm produksi PT. Pindad tersebut, untuk melatih keterampilan dan kesiapan Anak Buah Kapal (ABK) menggunakan sistem senjata pertahanan ringan kapal dalam melaksanakan tugas di laut khususnya masalah penegakan hukum. ANTARA FOTO/Adwit B Pramono/hp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seorang anggota tim penembak memasang senapan mesin berat di dek Kapal Negara (KN) Pulau Marore-322, di Perairan Pulau Gangga, Minahasa Utara, Sulawesi Utara, Rabu (21/10/2020). Latihan menembak menggunakan dua unit senapan mesin berat SM-5 kaliber 12,7mm produksi PT. Pindad tersebut, untuk melatih keterampilan dan kesiapan Anak Buah Kapal (ABK) menggunakan sistem senjata pertahanan ringan kapal dalam melaksanakan tugas di laut khususnya masalah penegakan hukum. ANTARA FOTO/Adwit B Pramono/hp.


Time to muscle up bakamla also more media expose for bakamla so they can get title of real IdnCG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> *Terungkap! Ini Alasan Utama AS Undang Prabowo ke Pentagon*
> 
> 
> SHARE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Menteri Pertahanan AS Mar Esper bertemu dengan Menteri Pertahanan RI Prabowo Subianto di Pentagon, Washington DC, AS, pekan lalu (Dokumentasi Kemhan RI)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Menteri Pertahanan Amerika Serikat (AS) Mark Esper mengungkapkan maksud dan tujuan mengundang Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto ke Pentagon, pekan lalu.
> 
> Dalam sebuah artikel di laman _AFP_, Rabu (21/10/2020), undangan itu merupakan bagian dari upaya AS memperkuat dan memperluas aliansi dengan negara-negara dengan "_like-minded democracies_" seperti Indonesia untuk melawan pengaruh Rusia dan China. Esper memperkenalkan inisiatif baru itu pada Selasa (20/10/2020) waktu setempat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Baca:*
> Heboh RI Tolak Jet Tempur Mata-mata AS Mampir, Ini Ceritanya
> 
> 
> Menurut dia, Pentagon secara sistematis akan memonitor dan mengelola relasi dengan negara-negara mitra, seraya memperkuat koordinasi militer dan juga meningkatkan penjualan senjata buatan AS.
> 
> Inisiatif yang disebut dengan _Guidance for Development for Alliances and Partnerships_ (GDAP) itu hadir dua minggu jelang pemilihan presiden AS. Apabila Donald Trump kalah, Esper diyakini tak akan menjabat lagi sebagai menhan.
> 
> "Jaringan sekutu dan mitra AS akan memberikan kita keuntungan asimetris yang tidak dapat ditandingi oleh musuh kita," ujar Esper seraya menyebut aliansi itu "tulang punggung tatanan berbasis aturan internasional"
> 
> Ia lantas mengutip kemitraan lama macam NATO hingga Malta yang membantu AS melepaskan diri dari Inggris pada abad ke-18.
> 
> "Contoh seperti ini menggambarkan pentingnya menyelaraskan negara-negara yang berpikiran sama, besar dan kecil, untuk mempertahankan tatanan bebas dan terbuka yang telah melayani kita semua dengan baik selama beberapa dekade," kata Esper.
> 
> "Jika digabungkan, China dan Rusia kemungkinan memiliki kurang dari 10 sekutu," lanjutnya.
> 
> Dalam kesempatan itu, Esper juga menilai China menggunakan 'paksaan' dan 'perangkap keuangan' untuk membangun aliansi dengan negara-negara lemah seperti Myanmar, Kamboja, dan Laos.
> 
> 
> *Baca:*
> Prabowo Sowan Menhan Prancis Malam Ini, Nego Soal Rafale?
> 
> 
> "Semakin kecil negara dan semakin besar kebutuhannya, maka tekanan Beijing akan semakin berat," ujar Esper.
> 
> Ia kemudian memamerkan kunjungan yang telah dilakukannya untuk membangun hubungan pertahanan dengan Malta, Mongolia, dan Palau. Ia juga mengungkapkan rencana AS membangun pangkalan pasukan di Polandia.
> 
> Esper kemudian menggarisbawahi perlunya membangun hubungan yang lebih dekat dengan "negara demokrasi yang berpikiran sama seperti India dan Indonesia". Seperti diketahui, Esper telah bertemu dengan Prabowo pekan lalu. Senin depan, Esper akan bertandang ke India.
> 
> "Mereka semua mengakui apa yang sedang dilakukan China," katanya.
> 
> Bagian penting dari upaya ini, menurut Esper, adalah memperluas penjualan senjata AS. Tujuannya membantu sekutu meningkatkan kemampuan pertahanan dan mengerek industri pertahanan AS melawan persaingan dari Rusia dan China. Ia akan menggunakan GDAP untuk mengidentifikasi peluang penjualan senjata sekaligus melindungi pasar AS.
> 
> Seperti diketahui, pekan lalu, tepatnya 16 Oktober 2020, Esper menemui Prabowo di Pentagon, Washington, D.C., AS, untuk membahas keamanan regional, prioritas pertahanan bilateral, dan akuisisi pertahanan.
> 
> Esper menyampaikan pentingnya menegakkan hak asasi manusia, supremasi hukum, dan profesionalisasi saat kedua negara memperluas kerja samanya.
> Sementara Prabowo menyatakan pentingnya keterlibatan militer di semua tingkatan, dan menyampaikan apresiasinya atas dukungan AS untuk modernisasi pertahanan Indonesia.
> 
> Seperti dikutip laman resmi Kemhan RI, Esper dan Prabowo berbagi keinginan untuk meningkatkan kegiatan militer-ke-militer bilateral dan bekerja sama dalam keamanan maritim.
> 
> Kedua menteri juga menandatangani Memorandum of Intent untuk memajukan upaya Defense Prisoner of War/Missing in Action Accounting Agency untuk memulai kembali pekerjaannya di Indonesia untuk merepatriasi jenazah personel AS yang hilang di Indonesia selama Perang Dunia II.
> 
> Tidak ketinggalan, Esper dan Prabowo menyatakan simpati kepada mereka yang terdampak Covid-19 di AS dan Indonesia.
> 
> 
> *(miq/sef)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terungkap! Ini Alasan Utama AS Undang Prabowo ke Pentagon
> 
> 
> Esper juga menilai China menggunakan 'paksaan' dan 'perangkap keuangan' untuk membangun aliansi dengan negara-negara lemah seperti Myanmar, Kamboja, dan Laos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbcindonesia.com


Well, give us great offers then..



Ruhnama said:


> Hope standard infantry in tier1 unit like kostrad and specs ops get supply of hazmat nubika and gas mask
> 
> 
> 
> *French missile need americans permission?*
> 
> Time to muscle up bakamla also more media expose for bakamla so they can get title of real IdnCG


For SCALP, yeah..


----------



## Kansel

Chestnut said:


> Again, you only get to pick 2. We can not afford to* EFFECTIVELY OPERATE *more than 2 airframe types.
> 
> Either F-16 + Flanker, F-16 + EF, or F-16 + Rafale.
> 
> They're not going to retire the F-16 since it's the main workhorse of the fleet.


Current terms don't see simplification of weaponry, atleast that what i get from MoD wishlist

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Nike

Kansel said:


> Current terms don't see simplification of weaponry, atleast that what i get from MoD wishlist



can't blame anyone though, this is compromise for many interest here and there


----------



## trishna_amṛta

HellFireIndo said:


> IMO if they really wanna do this scenario, they should've been wearing Hazmat/Nubika suits



hadeeh para pejabat dari yg paling atas sampai aparat yg dibawah aja sudah ogah2x-an buat mmelaksanakan protokol kesehatan COVID-19 utk diri mereka sendiri & keluarganya. Jangan harap deh utk NBC Warfare. Sukur2x mereka paham konsenya, bisa2x malah pada langsung cari mbah dukun cari ilmu kebal

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ravager

I'm still waiting ..... +☕


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Current terms don't see simplification of weaponry, atleast that what i get from MoD wishlist


If they are Palcon + ulo + PentilMuter + Gust + hawk + Sukro + SuperSukro combi in the end, we're doomed


----------



## Ravager

umigami said:


> If they are Palcon + ulo + PentilMuter + Gust + hawk + Sukro + SuperSukro combi in the end, we're doomed



That is why ....eventually sukro has to go ...
Makes no mistake . I rather having a SU 57 than F 35 . But , reality dictates otherwise .

And between typhon and rafale .... Just let's go typhoon all the way . We are simply too entrenched in the airbus to pull out at this moment . SPECTRA be damned . Atleast it will pave more lane for the KFX continuation..


Sigh


----------



## umigami

Do Austrian gonna give us their Iris-t stock too?
If yes maybe we could put it in our Falcon (at least something good come out from this deal)

"Any aircraft capable of firing the Sidewinder is also capable of launching the IRIS-T." 
- Wikipedia


----------



## NEKONEKO

Ravager said:


> SU 57


Quality : ???
Quantity : too few.


----------



## Chestnut

Kansel said:


> Current terms don't see simplification of weaponry, atleast that what i get from MoD wishlist


Then I guess we're doomed. Without US support or a standardized Air/Naval platform, we're pretty much won't be able to hold out for more than a few days.


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> Then I guess we're doomed. Without US support or a standardized Air/Naval platform, we're pretty much won't be able to hold out for more than a few days.



Depends whose our Navy and Air Force are fighting against, if it China even survive against their first wave of Missiles salvo it Will be miracle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fl0gger

Kansel said:


> Current terms don't see simplification of weaponry, atleast that what i get from MoD wishlist


Banyak whislist nya showroom beneran lol


----------



## Ravager

NEKONEKO said:


> Quality : ???
> Quantity : too few.



Hence why i said reality dictates otherwise.... 



Nike said:


> Depends whose our Navy and Air Force are fighting against, if it China even survive against their first wave of Missiles salvo it Will be miracle



This .... I don't know with the rest of ur forumer thingking or expectation . But this the grim expectation on what should be happened the our man of war if the shooting get started in SCS . Oh yea we got the depth allright and the Mainland would definitely turn into wasteland in the up coming months or years but do we survives the process ?? That is the very question should we asking for ....


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> Hence why i said reality dictates otherwise....
> 
> 
> 
> This .... I don't know with the rest of ur forumer thingking or expectation . But this the grim expectation on what should be happened the our man of war if the shooting get started in SCS . Oh yea we got the depth allright and the Mainland would definitely turn into wasteland in the up coming months or years but do we survives the process ?? That is the very question should we asking for ....



The same question happened for Finland and Swiss during the height of Cold War so with Sweden though , none of them can match against the Soviet or US but they can prevail with clever diplomacy tactics and leaning positions, along with developing your economy and militarily power. That's what we should do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Roketsan chief says Tunisia interested in guided bombs for UAVs*
by Lale Sariibrahimoglu



Tunisia and Indonesia are both interested in acquiring Roketsan guided munitions for their future unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), according to Murat İkinci, the Turkish company’s general manager.






A Bayraktar TB2 UAV armed with Roketsan’s MAM-L and smaller MAM-C laser-guided bombs. (Baykar)
“Countries like Indonesia and Tunisia, which are in search of unmanned aerial vehicles, have a high demand for the procurement of mini smart munitions MAM-L and MAM-C, the main weapon systems mounted on the Turkish UAVs,” İkinci said in an interview with state-owned Anadolu Agency (AA) on 18 October.

It was reported earlier this year that Tunisia had ordered six Anka-S systemsfrom Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI), each with two UAVs. However, _Africa Intelligence_ reported in September that the contract had been cancelled as Tunis could not find the funds.

The Anka-S is the version of TAI’s Anka family that has a satellite communications capability for beyond-line-of-sight operations. Roketsan’s MAM-L and smaller MAM-C laser-guided bombs have been integrated with the Anka.

These weapons have proved effective when used with the Bayraktar TB2, a smaller Turkish-made UAV, in Syria and Libya earlier this year. “Their usage in recent fights have changed the course of the operations in Turkey’s favour,” İkinci noted.





Already a Janes subscriber? Read the full article





__





Roketsan chief says Tunisia interested in guided bombs for UAVs


Tunisia and Indonesia are both interested in acquiring Roketsan guided munitions for their future unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), according to Murat İkinci, the Turkish...



www.janes.com





You know what, this Missiles worth of every Penny you spent at

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> *Roketsan chief says Tunisia interested in guided bombs for UAVs*
> by Lale Sariibrahimoglu
> 
> 
> 
> Tunisia and Indonesia are both interested in acquiring Roketsan guided munitions for their future unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), according to Murat İkinci, the Turkish company’s general manager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Bayraktar TB2 UAV armed with Roketsan’s MAM-L and smaller MAM-C laser-guided bombs. (Baykar)
> “Countries like Indonesia and Tunisia, which are in search of unmanned aerial vehicles, have a high demand for the procurement of mini smart munitions MAM-L and MAM-C, the main weapon systems mounted on the Turkish UAVs,” İkinci said in an interview with state-owned Anadolu Agency (AA) on 18 October.
> 
> It was reported earlier this year that Tunisia had ordered six Anka-S systemsfrom Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI), each with two UAVs. However, _Africa Intelligence_ reported in September that the contract had been cancelled as Tunis could not find the funds.
> 
> The Anka-S is the version of TAI’s Anka family that has a satellite communications capability for beyond-line-of-sight operations. Roketsan’s MAM-L and smaller MAM-C laser-guided bombs have been integrated with the Anka.
> 
> These weapons have proved effective when used with the Bayraktar TB2, a smaller Turkish-made UAV, in Syria and Libya earlier this year. “Their usage in recent fights have changed the course of the operations in Turkey’s favour,” İkinci noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already a Janes subscriber? Read the full article
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roketsan chief says Tunisia interested in guided bombs for UAVs
> 
> 
> Tunisia and Indonesia are both interested in acquiring Roketsan guided munitions for their future unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), according to Murat İkinci, the Turkish...
> 
> 
> 
> www.janes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what, this Missiles worth of every Penny you spent at
> 
> View attachment 681506


If i remember correctly , one of our aim to get glide munition technology to be integrated into our Elang Hitam was the MAM-L cousins , the Tubitak Bozok .


Cromwell said:


>



anyway not related to indonesia but this is the internal component footage of Wescam MX-15D made by L3Harris , used as the Bayraktar TB2 EO sight , what a complex stuff .


----------



## umigami

We can't really say turkey already archives swasembada drone.
"All the smart parts are still imported "


Raduga said:


> If i remember correctly , one of our aim to get glide munition technology to be integrated into our Elang Hitam was the MAM-L cousins , the Tubitak Bozok .
> 
> 
> anyway not related to indonesia but this is the internal component footage of Wescam MX-15D made by L3Harris , used as the Bayraktar TB2 EO sight , what a complex stuff .
> View attachment 681515
> 
> View attachment 681516


Which supplier elang hitam will be use?


----------



## Ravager

umigami said:


> We can't really say turkey already archives swasembada drone.
> "All the smart parts are still imported "
> 
> Which supplier elang hitam will be use?



All they need is time . Gradually all of their needed core part were produced in house . It's too bad erdogan's drama were make a considerable dents in their effort .
Not many country / nation could dable in AESA field radar and succed ...


----------



## Raduga

source : Kemhan


----------



## Nike

*Sekjen Kemhan Memimpin Sosialisasi Pembentukan Holding BUMN Industri Pertahanan*
Rabu, 21 Oktober 2020

Jakarta – Sekretaris Jendral Kementerian Pertahanan RI Marsdya TNI Donny Ermawan Taufanto, M.D.S Memimpin acara Sosialisasi Pembentukan Holding BUMN Industri Pertahanan TA. 2020, Rabu (21/10) di Gedung Urip Sumohardjo Kemhan Jakarta.

BUMN Industri Strategis yang beranggotakan PT Dirgantara Indonesia, PT Pindad, PT LEN, PT Dahana dan PT PAL Indonesia turut berperan serta dalam kegiatan Sosialisasi Pembentukan Holding BUMN Industri Pertahanan di Kementerian Pertahanan RI Jakarta.

Pembentukan Holding BUMN Industri Pertahanan dalam branding Defence Industri Indonesia (DEFEND ID) merupakan wujud dari kolaborasi antar BUMN di lingkup BUMN Sub-Klaster Industri Pertahanan untuk mewujudkan kemandirian industri pertahanan.

Sekjen Kemhan dalam sambutannya menyampaikan bahwa Grand Design dari pembentukan Holding BUMN adalah menjadi Top 50 Industri Pertahanan (Indhan) pada level global oleh karena itu penyatuan langkah strategis harus dimulai pada proses perencanaan yang komprehensif sampai dengan produksi yang laik.

Bila dihadapkan dengan kemampuan Indhan yang ada sekarang, salah satu tantangan yang harus kita jawab kedepan adalah dengan meningkatkan profesionalitas SDM Indhan guna mendukung inovasi-inovasi yang dapat bersaing pada level internasional.

Lebih lanjut Sekjen menyampaikan sosialisasi ini tentunya telah memberikan pemahaman serta gambaran yang sangat penting dan crucial berkaitan dengan industri pertahanan. Masing-masing komponen yaitu pemerintah, pengguna khususnya TNI serta Industri Pertahanan memiliki peran fundamental dan aktif.

Sesuai dengan visi, misi dan tujuan pembentukannya Holding BUMN Indhan memiliki kapabilitas untuk mewujudkan dan meningkatkan perekonomian industri pertahanan dalam negeri agar menjadi lebih maju, kuat, mandiri dan berdaya saing.

Sekjen juga menekankan agar PT LEN Industri selaku Lead Integrator pihak-pihak yang berkepentingan untuk fokus dan memberikan masukan pada rencana pembentukan Holding BUMN Industri Pertahanan tersebut guna memberikan manfaat yang lebih maksimal bagi kemajuan industri pertahanan dalam negeri.

Kepada BUMN Industri Pertahanan agar dapat memberikan masukan yang sehat dan relevan tentang kondisi di lapangan terkait implementasi aturan pelaksanaan industri pertahanan sehingga tercipta persaingan yang baik serta kesehatan keuangan pada industri pertahanan.

Hadir dalam acara tersebut Dirjen Renhan Kemhan Mayjen TNI Budi Prijono, Dirjen Kuathan Kemhan Marsda TNI N Ponang Djawoto, Dirut PT LEN Bpk. Zakky Gamal Yasin, Dirut PT Pindad Bpk. Abraham Mose, Dirut PT Dahana Bpk. Budi Antono, Dirut PT DI Bpk. Elfien Goentono, Dirut PT PAL Bpk. Budiman Saleh, Staf Khusus Menhan Bid. Kerjasama Kelembagaan, Staf Khusus Wamenhan Bid. Analisa Pembiayaan Indhan, Asrenum Panglima TNI, Aslog Panglima TNI , Aslog Kasad, Waaslog Kasal dan Waasrena Kasau.





__





Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia







www.kemhan.go.id


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Defence Industri Indonesia (DEFEND ID)


Ntar nama pindad, len, pal, dirgantara indonesia bakal diganti ga?
Defend Id Len, defend id pal, defend id pindad, defend id dirgantara indonesia?


----------



## Raduga

NEKONEKO said:


> Ntar nama pindad, len, pal, dirgantara indonesia bakal diganti ga?
> Defend Id Len, defend id pal, defend id pindad, defend id dirgantara indonesia?


i think this Defend ID is more like Czechoslovak Group or Rosoboron.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> i think this Defend ID is more like Czechoslovak Group or Rosoboron.


I see.


----------



## Logam42

Nike said:


> *Sekjen Kemhan Memimpin Sosialisasi Pembentukan Holding BUMN Industri Pertahanan*
> Rabu, 21 Oktober 2020
> 
> Jakarta – Sekretaris Jendral Kementerian Pertahanan RI Marsdya TNI Donny Ermawan Taufanto, M.D.S Memimpin acara Sosialisasi Pembentukan Holding BUMN Industri Pertahanan TA. 2020, Rabu (21/10) di Gedung Urip Sumohardjo Kemhan Jakarta.
> 
> BUMN Industri Strategis yang beranggotakan PT Dirgantara Indonesia, PT Pindad, PT LEN, PT Dahana dan PT PAL Indonesia turut berperan serta dalam kegiatan Sosialisasi Pembentukan Holding BUMN Industri Pertahanan di Kementerian Pertahanan RI Jakarta.
> 
> Pembentukan Holding BUMN Industri Pertahanan dalam branding Defence Industri Indonesia (DEFEND ID) merupakan wujud dari kolaborasi antar BUMN di lingkup BUMN Sub-Klaster Industri Pertahanan untuk mewujudkan kemandirian industri pertahanan.
> 
> Sekjen Kemhan dalam sambutannya menyampaikan bahwa Grand Design dari pembentukan Holding BUMN adalah menjadi Top 50 Industri Pertahanan (Indhan) pada level global oleh karena itu penyatuan langkah strategis harus dimulai pada proses perencanaan yang komprehensif sampai dengan produksi yang laik.
> 
> Bila dihadapkan dengan kemampuan Indhan yang ada sekarang, salah satu tantangan yang harus kita jawab kedepan adalah dengan meningkatkan profesionalitas SDM Indhan guna mendukung inovasi-inovasi yang dapat bersaing pada level internasional.
> 
> Lebih lanjut Sekjen menyampaikan sosialisasi ini tentunya telah memberikan pemahaman serta gambaran yang sangat penting dan crucial berkaitan dengan industri pertahanan. Masing-masing komponen yaitu pemerintah, pengguna khususnya TNI serta Industri Pertahanan memiliki peran fundamental dan aktif.
> 
> Sesuai dengan visi, misi dan tujuan pembentukannya Holding BUMN Indhan memiliki kapabilitas untuk mewujudkan dan meningkatkan perekonomian industri pertahanan dalam negeri agar menjadi lebih maju, kuat, mandiri dan berdaya saing.
> 
> Sekjen juga menekankan agar PT LEN Industri selaku Lead Integrator pihak-pihak yang berkepentingan untuk fokus dan memberikan masukan pada rencana pembentukan Holding BUMN Industri Pertahanan tersebut guna memberikan manfaat yang lebih maksimal bagi kemajuan industri pertahanan dalam negeri.
> 
> Kepada BUMN Industri Pertahanan agar dapat memberikan masukan yang sehat dan relevan tentang kondisi di lapangan terkait implementasi aturan pelaksanaan industri pertahanan sehingga tercipta persaingan yang baik serta kesehatan keuangan pada industri pertahanan.
> 
> Hadir dalam acara tersebut Dirjen Renhan Kemhan Mayjen TNI Budi Prijono, Dirjen Kuathan Kemhan Marsda TNI N Ponang Djawoto, Dirut PT LEN Bpk. Zakky Gamal Yasin, Dirut PT Pindad Bpk. Abraham Mose, Dirut PT Dahana Bpk. Budi Antono, Dirut PT DI Bpk. Elfien Goentono, Dirut PT PAL Bpk. Budiman Saleh, Staf Khusus Menhan Bid. Kerjasama Kelembagaan, Staf Khusus Wamenhan Bid. Analisa Pembiayaan Indhan, Asrenum Panglima TNI, Aslog Panglima TNI , Aslog Kasad, Waaslog Kasal dan Waasrena Kasau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kemhan.go.id



Interesting. Dahana in 2019 planned to build a factory in Timor Leste, 2020. Dunno if that actually happen, but if it did iur defence holding already hv overseas production asset


----------



## HeyPaula1963

Nike said:


> *Sekjen Kemhan Memimpin Sosialisasi Pembentukan Holding BUMN Industri Pertahanan*
> Rabu, 21 Oktober 2020
> 
> Jakarta – Sekretaris Jendral Kementerian Pertahanan RI Marsdya TNI Donny Ermawan Taufanto, M.D.S Memimpin acara Sosialisasi Pembentukan Holding BUMN Industri Pertahanan TA. 2020, Rabu (21/10) di Gedung Urip Sumohardjo Kemhan Jakarta.
> 
> BUMN Industri Strategis yang beranggotakan PT Dirgantara Indonesia, PT Pindad, PT LEN, PT Dahana dan PT PAL Indonesia turut berperan serta dalam kegiatan Sosialisasi Pembentukan Holding BUMN Industri Pertahanan di Kementerian Pertahanan RI Jakarta.
> 
> Pembentukan Holding BUMN Industri Pertahanan dalam branding Defence Industri Indonesia (DEFEND ID) merupakan wujud dari kolaborasi antar BUMN di lingkup BUMN Sub-Klaster Industri Pertahanan untuk mewujudkan kemandirian industri pertahanan.
> 
> Sekjen Kemhan dalam sambutannya menyampaikan bahwa Grand Design dari pembentukan Holding BUMN adalah menjadi Top 50 Industri Pertahanan (Indhan) pada level global oleh karena itu penyatuan langkah strategis harus dimulai pada proses perencanaan yang komprehensif sampai dengan produksi yang laik.
> 
> Bila dihadapkan dengan kemampuan Indhan yang ada sekarang, salah satu tantangan yang harus kita jawab kedepan adalah dengan meningkatkan profesionalitas SDM Indhan guna mendukung inovasi-inovasi yang dapat bersaing pada level internasional.
> 
> Lebih lanjut Sekjen menyampaikan sosialisasi ini tentunya telah memberikan pemahaman serta gambaran yang sangat penting dan crucial berkaitan dengan industri pertahanan. Masing-masing komponen yaitu pemerintah, pengguna khususnya TNI serta Industri Pertahanan memiliki peran fundamental dan aktif.
> 
> Sesuai dengan visi, misi dan tujuan pembentukannya Holding BUMN Indhan memiliki kapabilitas untuk mewujudkan dan meningkatkan perekonomian industri pertahanan dalam negeri agar menjadi lebih maju, kuat, mandiri dan berdaya saing.
> 
> Sekjen juga menekankan agar PT LEN Industri selaku Lead Integrator pihak-pihak yang berkepentingan untuk fokus dan memberikan masukan pada rencana pembentukan Holding BUMN Industri Pertahanan tersebut guna memberikan manfaat yang lebih maksimal bagi kemajuan industri pertahanan dalam negeri.
> 
> Kepada BUMN Industri Pertahanan agar dapat memberikan masukan yang sehat dan relevan tentang kondisi di lapangan terkait implementasi aturan pelaksanaan industri pertahanan sehingga tercipta persaingan yang baik serta kesehatan keuangan pada industri pertahanan.
> 
> Hadir dalam acara tersebut Dirjen Renhan Kemhan Mayjen TNI Budi Prijono, Dirjen Kuathan Kemhan Marsda TNI N Ponang Djawoto, Dirut PT LEN Bpk. Zakky Gamal Yasin, Dirut PT Pindad Bpk. Abraham Mose, Dirut PT Dahana Bpk. Budi Antono, Dirut PT DI Bpk. Elfien Goentono, Dirut PT PAL Bpk. Budiman Saleh, Staf Khusus Menhan Bid. Kerjasama Kelembagaan, Staf Khusus Wamenhan Bid. Analisa Pembiayaan Indhan, Asrenum Panglima TNI, Aslog Panglima TNI , Aslog Kasad, Waaslog Kasal dan Waasrena Kasau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kemhan.go.id


If this holding only put majority share to the capital of already existing state owned defense industry, then that would be great. The rest of the capital are from private investor, which make 'em more competitive. If they not competitive, no one will buy their stocks which make their stocks cheap, and what happen, they are in the dangerous situation of don't have enough capital to operate and have to make their production drop, even worst scenario they will "gulung tikar". Let the market do it's job.


----------



## Nike

Pasukan kavaleri Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) berjaga di sekitar Jembatan Teluk Kendari sebelum kunjungan kerja Presiden Jokowi di Kendari, Sulawesi Tenggara, Rabu (21/10/2020). Personel gabungan TNI-Polri dan aparat keamanan dipersiapkan untuk mengamankan kedatangan Presiden Jokowi dengan agenda meresmikan pengoperasian Jembatan Teluk Kendari. ANTARA FOTO/Jojon/foc




Pasukan kavaleri Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) berjaga di sekitar Jembatan Teluk Kendari sebelum kunjungan kerja Presiden Jokowi di Kendari, Sulawesi Tenggara, Rabu (21/10/2020). Personel gabungan TNI-Polri dan aparat keamanan dipersiapkan untuk mengamankan kedatangan Presiden Jokowi dengan agenda meresmikan pengoperasian Jembatan Teluk Kendari. ANTARA FOTO/Jojon/foc


----------



## Kansel

Pompeo to visit Indonesia after spy plane rebuff

US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo will address an Islamic youth group conference on religion and civilisation in Jakarta.

US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo will address an Islamic youth group conference on religion and civilisation in Jakarta.PHOTO: AFP

JAKARTA (REUTERS) - US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo will visit Indonesia next week, his first trip to the country since its leadership rejected a United States proposal to host its spy planes.

Mr Pompeo will address an Islamic youth group conference on religion and civilisation in Jakarta, Indonesia's foreign minister Retno Marsudi said on Thursday (Oct 22), without providing further details of his itinerary.

Earlier, Mr Pompeo told reporters in Washington that he hoped to meet Ms Retno and Indonesia's President Joko Widodo on the trip.


The visit comes amid an escalating US-China rivalry that is being vigorously contested in South-east Asia, especially in the South China Sea, which China claims as almost entirely its own territory. The claim is opposed by many regional states, including Indonesia.

Mr Pompeo's visit comes after the US made high-level approaches to Ms Retno and Indonesia's defence minister Prabowo Subianto in late July and early August to grant landing and refuelling rights to its P-8 surveillance planes that monitor Chinese military activity in the resource-rich South China Sea.

The offer was rebuffed by Mr Joko, according to four senior officials. Indonesia has long followed a neutral foreign policy and has never allowed its territory to be used as a staging ground for foreign military operations.


Mr Pompeo declined to directly answer questions on the spy plane proposal, referring reporters to the Pentagon.

Spokesmen for the Pentagon, the Indonesian president, foreign minister and defence minister either declined to comment or did not respond to requests for comment.

"There are commercial issues, security issues, and diplomatic issues where the United States has already improved the relationship between the countries," he said. "But there's more that we can do."

Mr Pompeo's Jakarta visit will conclude a four-day trip that includes stops in India, Sri Lanka and the Maldives.









Pompeo to visit Indonesia after spy plane rebuff


The visit comes amid an escalating US-China rivalry that is being vigorously contested in South-east Asia. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com





Guess, It's time to use our bargain power eh?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ravager said:


> This .... I don't know with the rest of ur forumer thingking or expectation . But this the grim expectation on what should be happened the our man of war if the shooting get started in SCS . Oh yea we got the depth allright and the Mainland would definitely turn into wasteland in the up coming months or years but do we survives the process ?? That is the very question should we asking for ....



Cyber attack will precede any opening of hostility. ChiCom has done so for years against Murica albeit merely testing the red lining. Keep in mind we are now already too deep in over reliance to TCP/IP based telecommunication no thanks to PakDe infrastructure push & going cashless (which is poorly executed at some aspects)

I have no doubt what so ever that we will survive as a nation. However the hardship we will endure particulary to those of you who aren't pepping for any disaster will be enormous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

New approach "to push" Indonesia ...


----------



## Chestnut

Ravager said:


> This .... I don't know with the rest of ur forumer thingking or expectation . But this the grim expectation on what should be happened the our man of war if the shooting get started in SCS . Oh yea we got the depth allright and the Mainland would definitely turn into wasteland in the up coming months or years but do we survives the process ?? That is the very question should we asking for ....


Look at it this way, having something as small as an MPA refueling base would benefit us more in the long run. For one, you'd have better early warning capability over anything we have or would have in the near future. And two, it gives you depth in the sense that it would make "you know who" rethink their plans.



Nike said:


> The same question happened for Finland and Swiss during the height of Cold War so with Sweden though , none of them can match against the Soviet or US but they can prevail with clever diplomacy tactics and leaning positions, along with developing your economy and militarily power. That's what we should do.



Forum diplomacy didn't help the Norwegians or the Benelux countries with their own respective Wehrmacht invasions either. But allying with a major power block AFTER they were invaded did.

But it's beside the point. What's done is done and the people in charge are still stuck with the whole "buy everything and look tough" mindset that has plagued the Armed Forces for years along with refusing to learn the reality of 21st century warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

Chestnut said:


> Look at it this way, having something as small as an MPA refueling base would benefit us more in the long run. For one, you'd have better early warning capability over anything we have or would have in the near future. And two, it gives you depth in the sense that it would make "you know who" rethink their plans.
> 
> 
> 
> Forum diplomacy didn't help the Norwegians or the Benelux countries with their own respective Wehrmacht invasions either. But allying with a major power block AFTER they were invaded did.
> 
> But it's beside the point. What's done is done and the people in charge are still stuck with the whole "buy everything and look tough" mindset that has plagued the Armed Forces for years along with refusing to learn the reality of 21st century warfare.



Big and shiny borrowing knife was always a borrowing item . It offer some benefit but it's only a facade . Mask of the impotency sprawling within .
Make no mistakes ... I'm all with all the help we could get . But , it has to come for a mutual benefits on an equal ground . While we have so much society scum we could spare as a canon fodder at least their sacrifice has to mean something and for our interest .

But , i had to agree ....without some serious smacking we might never willing to learn properly at all ....

Sometimes we Indonesian are too laidback for our own good



## Just out of curiosity ... What are the chance for our F 16 carrying a SOM missile ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Kansel said:


> Pompeo to visit Indonesia after spy plane rebuff
> 
> US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo will address an Islamic youth group conference on religion and civilisation in Jakarta.
> 
> US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo will address an Islamic youth group conference on religion and civilisation in Jakarta.PHOTO: AFP
> 
> JAKARTA (REUTERS) - US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo will visit Indonesia next week, his first trip to the country since its leadership rejected a United States proposal to host its spy planes.
> 
> Mr Pompeo will address an Islamic youth group conference on religion and civilisation in Jakarta, Indonesia's foreign minister Retno Marsudi said on Thursday (Oct 22), without providing further details of his itinerary.
> 
> Earlier, Mr Pompeo told reporters in Washington that he hoped to meet Ms Retno and Indonesia's President Joko Widodo on the trip.
> 
> 
> The visit comes amid an escalating US-China rivalry that is being vigorously contested in South-east Asia, especially in the South China Sea, which China claims as almost entirely its own territory. The claim is opposed by many regional states, including Indonesia.
> 
> Mr Pompeo's visit comes after the US made high-level approaches to Ms Retno and Indonesia's defence minister Prabowo Subianto in late July and early August to grant landing and refuelling rights to its P-8 surveillance planes that monitor Chinese military activity in the resource-rich South China Sea.
> 
> The offer was rebuffed by Mr Joko, according to four senior officials. Indonesia has long followed a neutral foreign policy and has never allowed its territory to be used as a staging ground for foreign military operations.
> 
> 
> Mr Pompeo declined to directly answer questions on the spy plane proposal, referring reporters to the Pentagon.
> 
> Spokesmen for the Pentagon, the Indonesian president, foreign minister and defence minister either declined to comment or did not respond to requests for comment.
> 
> "There are commercial issues, security issues, and diplomatic issues where the United States has already improved the relationship between the countries," he said. "But there's more that we can do."
> 
> Mr Pompeo's Jakarta visit will conclude a four-day trip that includes stops in India, Sri Lanka and the Maldives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pompeo to visit Indonesia after spy plane rebuff
> 
> 
> The visit comes amid an escalating US-China rivalry that is being vigorously contested in South-east Asia. Read more at straitstimes.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.straitstimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess, It's time to use our bargain power eh?


I think they should stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

NEKONEKO said:


> I think they should stop.



Naah ... Hush-hush agremeent was always around regardless the administration . Unless they are asking for an open US air base . Which will definitely fail spectacularly... Unless the shooting was allready started and we would unleash the " rawe-rawe rantas malang2 putung " spirit ...

Let's just wait ... I believe some suprises would come in a discreet way . After all even the US wouldn't make any big decision until january

☕+

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Ravager said:


> Big and shiny borrowing knife was always a borrowing item . It offer some benefit but it's only a facade . Mask of the impotency sprawling within .
> Make no mistakes ... I'm all with all the help we could get . But , it has to come for a mutual benefits on an equal ground . While we have so much society scum we could spare as a canon fodder at least their sacrifice has to mean something and for our interest .
> 
> But , i had to agree ....without some serious smacking we might never willing to learn properly at all ....
> 
> Sometimes we Indonesian are too laidback for our own good
> 
> 
> 
> *## Just out of curiosity ... What are the chance for our F 16 carrying a SOM missile ??*


Don't we need F16 source code to integrate new non US suplied weapon?


----------



## Ravager

umigami said:


> Don't we need F16 source code to integrate new non US suplied weapon?


Yep ...


----------



## umigami

Well I think it's pretty slim then.


----------



## Chestnut

Ravager said:


> ## Just out of curiosity ... What are the chance for our F 16 carrying a SOM missile ??





umigami said:


> Don't we need F16 source code to integrate new non US suplied weapon?


SOM is already integrated with the F-16.


----------



## Kansel

Aselsan zoka has arrived

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Ravager

Chestnut said:


> SOM is already integrated with the F-16.



Turkish were given the codes and we are haven't ....


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> Turkish were given the codes and we are haven't ....



To integrate SOM is not that difficult technically as long as Mil std bus is compatible to what they had it is possible and i clearly sure they had sold some SOM to the Azeris


----------



## Ruhnama

Kansel said:


> Pompeo to visit Indonesia after spy plane rebuff
> 
> US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo will address an Islamic youth group conference on religion and civilisation in Jakarta.
> 
> US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo will address an Islamic youth group conference on religion and civilisation in Jakarta.PHOTO: AFP
> 
> JAKARTA (REUTERS) - US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo will visit Indonesia next week, his first trip to the country since its leadership rejected a United States proposal to host its spy planes.
> 
> Mr Pompeo will address an Islamic youth group conference on religion and civilisation in Jakarta, Indonesia's foreign minister Retno Marsudi said on Thursday (Oct 22), without providing further details of his itinerary.
> 
> Earlier, Mr Pompeo told reporters in Washington that he hoped to meet Ms Retno and Indonesia's President Joko Widodo on the trip.
> 
> 
> The visit comes amid an escalating US-China rivalry that is being vigorously contested in South-east Asia, especially in the South China Sea, which China claims as almost entirely its own territory. The claim is opposed by many regional states, including Indonesia.
> 
> Mr Pompeo's visit comes after the US made high-level approaches to Ms Retno and Indonesia's defence minister Prabowo Subianto in late July and early August to grant landing and refuelling rights to its P-8 surveillance planes that monitor Chinese military activity in the resource-rich South China Sea.
> 
> The offer was rebuffed by Mr Joko, according to four senior officials. Indonesia has long followed a neutral foreign policy and has never allowed its territory to be used as a staging ground for foreign military operations.
> 
> 
> Mr Pompeo declined to directly answer questions on the spy plane proposal, referring reporters to the Pentagon.
> 
> Spokesmen for the Pentagon, the Indonesian president, foreign minister and defence minister either declined to comment or did not respond to requests for comment.
> 
> "There are commercial issues, security issues, and diplomatic issues where the United States has already improved the relationship between the countries," he said. "But there's more that we can do."
> 
> Mr Pompeo's Jakarta visit will conclude a four-day trip that includes stops in India, Sri Lanka and the Maldives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pompeo to visit Indonesia after spy plane rebuff
> 
> 
> The visit comes amid an escalating US-China rivalry that is being vigorously contested in South-east Asia. Read more at straitstimes.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.straitstimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess, It's time to use our bargain power eh?


Meeting with islamic youth group?
Hmmm back to sixties vibes

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Aselsan zoka has arrived
> View attachment 681889
> 
> View attachment 681890


so our submarine will undergo drydocking for installing new module ?


----------



## toke115

KOPASKA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Sederet 'Oleh-oleh' Prabowo Subianto dari Prancis, Apa Saja?*
*Muhammad Iqbal*, CNBC Indonesia
NEWS

23 October 2020 06:00
1. Sederet 'Oleh-oleh' Prabowo Subianto dari Prancis, Apa Saja? 2. Soal Rafale 




Foto: Dokumentasi KBRI Paris





*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - Menteri Pertahanan RI Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto dan Menteri Pertahanan Prancis Florence Parly sepakat mempererat kerja sama pertahanan antara kedua negara. Kesepakatan itu terungkap dalam pertemuan antara Prabowo dan Parly di kantor Kementerian Pertahanan Prancis, Paris, Rabu (21/10/2020) malam waktu setempat.

Dalam keterangan pers yang disampaikan Duta Besar Luar Biasa dan Berkuasa Penuh (LBBP) RI untuk Prancis, Andorra, Monako, serta Delegasi Tetap RI untuk UNESCO Arrmanatha Christiawan Nasir kepada CNBC Indonesia, Jumat (23/10/2020) dini hari WIB, kedua menhan membahas perkembangan situasi dan dinamika kawasan Indo-Pasifik.

Prancis menaruh perhatian khusus terhadap kawasan Indo-Pasifik, mengingat selain memiliki teritori, sekitar 1,6 juta warga Prancis berada di kawasan Indo-Pasifik. Dalam konteks ini, Prabowo dan Parly menegaskan pentingnya untuk terus berkontribusi dalam menjaga stabilitas dan keamanan kawasan.

Kedua menhan secara khusus membahas kerangka kerja sama pertahanan ke depan. Berbagai kemajuan yang telah dicapai dalam mempererat kerja sama pertahanan kedua negara tahun ini, termasuk dalam upaya memajukan industri pertahanan Indonesia disambut baik kedua menhan.

"Saya mencatat kemajuan yang cukup pesat dari kemitraan strategis Indonesia-Prancis di bidang pertahanan dalam setahun ini. Indonesia ingin terus mengembangkan kerja sama dengan Prancis di berbagai sektor pertahanan, termasuk dalam memperkuat alutsista TNI dan memajukan kapasitas industri pertahanan Indonesia sebagai bagian dari global production chain produk alutsista," kata Prabowo.

Seperti diketahui, dalam pertemuan bulan Januari lalu, kedua menhan sepakat membuat Perjanjian Kerja Sama Bidang Pertahanan (Defense Cooperation Agreement/DCA). Perjanjian tersebut akan memayungi kerja sama pertahanan secara komprehensif seperti kerja sama bidang pendidikan dan latihan militer, keamanan maritim, pemberantasan terorisme, pengembangan industri pertahanan hingga penguatan kapasitas dalam penanganan bencana seperti pandemi Covid-19 yang saat ini melanda kedua negara.















Foto: Momen pertemuan Prabowo Subianto dan Florence Parly (Dokumentasi KBRI Paris)​


Dalam kaitan ini, Prabowo dan Parly meminta agar tim perunding dapat segera menyelesaikan DCA untuk dapat ditandatangani oleh kedua menhan pada akhir tahun ini, sebagai bagian dari peringatan HUT ke-70 hubungan diplomatik kedua negara.

Pertemuan kedua menhan untuk kedua kali di 2020 menunjukkan semakin intensifnya komunikasi dan kerja sama pertahanan kedua negara.

"Di tengah pandemi Covid-19, yang mengharuskan berbagai kegiatan tertunda, kerja sama Indonesia-Prancis di bidang pertahanan semakin erat, tidak saja terlihat dari intensitas komunikasi kedua menhan namun juga dengan kegiatan kelompok kerja Strategic Defense Equipment cooperation yang sudah dua kali bertemu tahun ini," kata Arrmanatha.

Kerja sama Indonesia-Prancis di bidang pertahanan selama ini dilandaskan kesepakatan kedua negara pada tahun 2017 melalui Letter of Intent (LoI) atau Pernyataan Kehendak untuk peningkatan kerja sama pertahanan termasuk kerja sama kelautan dan keamanan maritim.

Setiap tahunnya, sejak tahun 2013, kerja sama pertahanan bilateral di beberapa bidang seperti pelatihan dan pendidikan, saling kunjung, dan pemberantasan terorisme dibahas melalui forum Dialog Pertahanan Indonesia-Prancis (Indonesia-France Defense Dialogue/IFDD).

Kendati demikian, Arrmanatha tidak menjawab pertanyaan CNBC Indonesia perihal apakah persamuhan itu secara spesifik membahas jet tempur racikan Dassault Aviation, yaitu Rafale.

Seperti diketahui, selepas pertemuan kedua menhan awal tahun ini, salah satu media terkemuka Prancis, La Tribune, menulis Indonesia tertarik membeli sejumlah alutsista buatan Prancis, salah satunya jet tempur Rafale.

Ditemui selepas menghadiri rapat kerja dengan Komisi I DPR RI di Kompleks Parlemen, Senayan, Jakarta, Senin (20/1/2020), Prabowo tertawa lepas saat ditanya wartawan perihal kabar itu. Ketua Umum Partai Gerakan Indonesia Raya itu tidak membenarkan maupun membantah berita tersebut.




"Itu mungkin keinginan Prancis. Itu bisa saja itu," kata Prabowo.

Kendati demikian, Prabowo tidak menampik Indonesia harus meningkatkan kapasitas pertahanan, salah satunya dengan cara memodernisasi alutsista yang ada.

Wakil Menteri Pertahanan Sakti Wahyu Trenggono menegaskan kunjungan Prabowo bukan jaminan Indonesia akan membeli alutsista buatan Prancis, termasuk jet tempur Rafale.

"Kalau melihat kan boleh, masak nggak boleh? Tapi belum tentu beli kan," kata Trenggono di sela rapat pimpinan Kementerian Pertahanan, TNI, dan Polri, di kantor Kemenhan, Rabu (22/1/2020).




*(miq/sef)









Sederet 'Oleh-oleh' Prabowo Subianto dari Prancis, Apa Saja? - Halaman 2


Prancis menaruh perhatian khusus terhadap kawasan Indo-Pasifik - Halaman 2




www.cnbcindonesia.com




*


----------



## Nike

Sweeping TNI POLRI














Kinda interested on the bolt action rifle of the police


----------



## ¿Por qué?

1500 SRBM will target Japan, South Korea, and Taiwan. 

450 MRBM will mostly target India. The remaining of them would probably for us.

160 IRBM will target us and Guam.

All that for us will be hypersonic ballistic missiles. Do we have something to fight this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chestnut

Ravager said:


> Turkish were given the codes and we are haven't ....


It's more or less you just have to ask Roketsan to do the software integration work for you and in turn they will go and deal with LM about all the backend stuff, you don't need the actual source codes since the weapon itself can already receive data from the Radar.

You only need source codes if you want to integrate a completely new weapon, like the Meteor for example.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Logam42

Nike said:


> Sweeping TNI POLRI
> 
> View attachment 681934
> View attachment 681936
> 
> Kinda interested on the bolt action rifle of the police


Wait... is that M1 Garand??? Didn't know the police still use that stuff


----------



## GraveDigger388

Ravager said:


> Hence why i said reality dictates otherwise....
> 
> 
> 
> This .... *I don't know with the rest of ur forumer thingking or expectation *. But this the grim expectation on what should be happened the our man of war if the shooting get started in SCS . Oh yea we got the depth allright and the Mainland would definitely turn into wasteland in the up coming months or years but do we survives the process ?? That is the very question should we asking for ....


That's where you're wrong.



I expect nothing at all, lmao. Aing mah pasrah .

It has come to the point where it'll always gonna be too little, too late, for me.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Nike

Logam42 said:


> Wait... is that M1 Garand??? Didn't know the police still use that stuff


Yup look like Garand very much


----------



## Chestnut

It's a Mauser, not a Garand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

__ https://www.facebook.com/ODCJKT/posts/3118255911614255








__ https://www.facebook.com/ODCJKT/posts/3118284761611370

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Sweeping TNI POLRI
> 
> View attachment 681934
> View attachment 681935
> View attachment 681936
> View attachment 681937
> 
> Kinda interested on the bolt action rifle of the police


Zastava M48 yugo. 8mm mauser


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> Sweeping TNI POLRI
> 
> View attachment 681934
> View attachment 681935
> View attachment 681936
> View attachment 681937
> 
> Kinda interested on the bolt action rifle of the police


Miris kalo liat foto-foto ini. Inget jaman GAM dulu, di Jakarta ga ada berita tp babe gue yg suka kesana ngasih lihat foto2 kyk gini, malah ada mobil angus di pinggir jalan macam film perang. Feels like traveling back in time. I read somewhere about one of the way to defeat a guerilla warfare is thru prosperity. I hope our brothers there can achieve that soon.


¿Por qué? said:


> All that for us will be hypersonic ballistic missiles. Do we have something to fight this?


Yes offcourse, its called "doa ibu menyertai anda"


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> It's a Mauser, not a Garand



Oh thanks for correction, 


Ruhnama said:


> Zastava M48 yugo. 8mm mauser



Damn, those caliber is good for hunting deer.


----------



## Nike

*Menhan RI dan Menhan Prancis Bahas Kemitraan Industri Pertahanan Nasional*
Jumat, 23 Oktober 2020




Paris – Menteri Pertahanan RI Prabowo Subianto, Rabu (21/10) melaksanakan pertemuan bilateral dengan Menteri Pertahanan Prancis, Florence Parly, di Kantor Kementerian Pertahanan Prancis di Paris, Prancis. Pada pertemuan tersebut, Menhan RI di dampingi Dubes RI Arrmanatha Nasir, Asisten Khusus Menhan RI, dan Atase Pertahanan RI.

Dalam pertemuan, kedua Menhan membahas perkembangan situasi dan dinamika kawasan Indo-Pasifik. Prancis menaruh perhatian khusus terhadap kawasan Indo-Pasifik, mengingat selain memiliki teritori, sekitar 1.6 juta warganya berada di Kawasan Indo-Pasifik. Dalam konteks ini, kedua Menteri menegaskan pentingnya untuk terus berkontribusi dalam menjaga stabilitas dan keamanan Kawasan.

Kedua Menhan secara khusus membahas kerangka kerja sama pertahanan ke depan. Berbagai kemajuan yang telah dicapai dalam mempererat kerja sama pertahanan kedua negara tahun ini, termasuk dalam upaya memajukan industri pertahanan Indonesia, disambut baik oleh kedua Menhan. “Saya mencatat kemajuan yang cukup pesat dari kemitraan strategis Indonesia-Prancis di bidang pertahanan dalam setahun ini. *Indonesia ingin terus mengembangkan kerja sama dengan Prancis di berbagai sektor pertahanan termasuk dalam memperkuat alutsista TNI dan memajukan kapasitas industri pertahanan Indonesia sebagai bagian dari global production chain produk alutsista,” sebut Menhan Prabowo dalam pertemuan tersebut.*

Seperti diketahui, dalam pertemuan bulan Januari lalu, kedua Menhan sepakat untuk membuat Perjanjian Kerja Sama Bidang Pertahanan (Defense Cooperation Agreement/DCA). Perjanjian tersebut, akan memayungi kerja sama pertahanan secara komprehensif seperti kerja sama bidang pendidikan dan latihan militer, keamanan maritim, pemberantasan terorisme, pengembangan industri pertahanan hingga penguatan kapasitas dalam penanganan bencana seperti pandemi Covid-19 yang saat ini melanda kedua negara. Dalam kaitan ini, kedua Menhan meminta agar tim perunding dapat segera menyelesaikan DCA, untuk dapat ditanda tangani oleh kedua Menteri pada akhir tahun ini, sebagai bagian dari peringatan HUT 70 tahun hubungan diplomatik kedua negara.

Pertemuan kedua Menteri Pertahanan yang kedua kalinya tahun ini, menunjukan semakin intensifnya komunikasi dan kerja sama pertahanan kedua negara. “Di tengah pandemi Covid-19, yang mengharuskan berbagai kegiatan tertunda, kerja sama Indonesia-Prancis dibidang pertahanan semakin erat, tidak saja terlihat dari intensitas komunikasi kedua Menhan namun juga dengan kegiatan kelompok kerja Strategic Defense Equipment cooperation yang sudah dua kali bertemu tahun ini,” tutup Dubes RI, Arrmanatha Nasir.

Kerja sama Indonesia-Prancis dibidang pertahanan selama ini dilandaskan kesepakatan kedua negara pada tahun 2017 melalui Letter of Intent (LoI) atau Pernyataan Kehendak untuk peningkatan kerja sama pertahanan termasuk kerja sama kelautan dan keamanan maritim. Setiap tahunnya sejak tahun 2013, kerja sama pertahanan bilateral di beberapa bidang seperti pelatihan dan pendidikan, saling kunjung, dan pemberantasan terorisme dibahas melalui forum Dialog Pertahanan Indonesia-Prancis (Indonesia-France Defense Dialogue/IFDD).

https://www.kemhan.go.id/2020/10/23...s-kemitraan-industri-pertahanan-nasional.html

Baguette breads flavor seems so thick, you need to prepare more roux to made the sauce more perfect. Okay the hints is very obvious right now!!!


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> *Menhan RI dan Menhan Prancis Bahas Kemitraan Industri Pertahanan Nasional*
> Jumat, 23 Oktober 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris – Menteri Pertahanan RI Prabowo Subianto, Rabu (21/10) melaksanakan pertemuan bilateral dengan Menteri Pertahanan Prancis, Florence Parly, di Kantor Kementerian Pertahanan Prancis di Paris, Prancis. Pada pertemuan tersebut, Menhan RI di dampingi Dubes RI Arrmanatha Nasir, Asisten Khusus Menhan RI, dan Atase Pertahanan RI.
> 
> Dalam pertemuan, kedua Menhan membahas perkembangan situasi dan dinamika kawasan Indo-Pasifik. Prancis menaruh perhatian khusus terhadap kawasan Indo-Pasifik, mengingat selain memiliki teritori, sekitar 1.6 juta warganya berada di Kawasan Indo-Pasifik. Dalam konteks ini, kedua Menteri menegaskan pentingnya untuk terus berkontribusi dalam menjaga stabilitas dan keamanan Kawasan.
> 
> Kedua Menhan secara khusus membahas kerangka kerja sama pertahanan ke depan. Berbagai kemajuan yang telah dicapai dalam mempererat kerja sama pertahanan kedua negara tahun ini, termasuk dalam upaya memajukan industri pertahanan Indonesia, disambut baik oleh kedua Menhan. “Saya mencatat kemajuan yang cukup pesat dari kemitraan strategis Indonesia-Prancis di bidang pertahanan dalam setahun ini. *Indonesia ingin terus mengembangkan kerja sama dengan Prancis di berbagai sektor pertahanan termasuk dalam memperkuat alutsista TNI dan memajukan kapasitas industri pertahanan Indonesia sebagai bagian dari global production chain produk alutsista,” sebut Menhan Prabowo dalam pertemuan tersebut.*
> 
> Seperti diketahui, dalam pertemuan bulan Januari lalu, kedua Menhan sepakat untuk membuat Perjanjian Kerja Sama Bidang Pertahanan (Defense Cooperation Agreement/DCA). Perjanjian tersebut, akan memayungi kerja sama pertahanan secara komprehensif seperti kerja sama bidang pendidikan dan latihan militer, keamanan maritim, pemberantasan terorisme, pengembangan industri pertahanan hingga penguatan kapasitas dalam penanganan bencana seperti pandemi Covid-19 yang saat ini melanda kedua negara. Dalam kaitan ini, kedua Menhan meminta agar tim perunding dapat segera menyelesaikan DCA, untuk dapat ditanda tangani oleh kedua Menteri pada akhir tahun ini, sebagai bagian dari peringatan HUT 70 tahun hubungan diplomatik kedua negara.
> 
> Pertemuan kedua Menteri Pertahanan yang kedua kalinya tahun ini, menunjukan semakin intensifnya komunikasi dan kerja sama pertahanan kedua negara. “Di tengah pandemi Covid-19, yang mengharuskan berbagai kegiatan tertunda, kerja sama Indonesia-Prancis dibidang pertahanan semakin erat, tidak saja terlihat dari intensitas komunikasi kedua Menhan namun juga dengan kegiatan kelompok kerja Strategic Defense Equipment cooperation yang sudah dua kali bertemu tahun ini,” tutup Dubes RI, Arrmanatha Nasir.
> 
> Kerja sama Indonesia-Prancis dibidang pertahanan selama ini dilandaskan kesepakatan kedua negara pada tahun 2017 melalui Letter of Intent (LoI) atau Pernyataan Kehendak untuk peningkatan kerja sama pertahanan termasuk kerja sama kelautan dan keamanan maritim. Setiap tahunnya sejak tahun 2013, kerja sama pertahanan bilateral di beberapa bidang seperti pelatihan dan pendidikan, saling kunjung, dan pemberantasan terorisme dibahas melalui forum Dialog Pertahanan Indonesia-Prancis (Indonesia-France Defense Dialogue/IFDD).
> 
> https://www.kemhan.go.id/2020/10/23...s-kemitraan-industri-pertahanan-nasional.html
> 
> Baguette breads flavor seems so thick, you need to prepare more roux to made the sauce more perfect. Okay the hints is very obvious right now!!!



They were in the very fragile situation actually . If they don't do something drastic in enhancing their marketing edge all the new yet vibrant player like turkey , korea or singapore could sweep out their old established market . 

Gosh , i'm still rooting for the A 26 tho' .


----------



## umigami

Ravager said:


> They were in the very fragile situation actually . If they don't do something drastic in enhancing their marketing edge all the new yet vibrant player like turkey , korea or singapore could sweep out their old established market .
> 
> Gosh , i'm still rooting for the A 26 tho' .


Singapore? Any major alutsista we got from them?


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> *Indonesia ingin terus mengembangkan kerja sama dengan Prancis di berbagai sektor pertahanan termasuk dalam memperkuat alutsista TNI dan memajukan kapasitas industri pertahanan Indonesia sebagai bagian dari global production chain produk alutsista,” sebut Menhan Prabowo dalam pertemuan tersebut.*


Whats the speculation from "bagian dari global chain produk alutsista" here man? Exocet, Rafale parts, armored vehicle? I dont think its submarine.


----------



## Nike

*Sekjen Kemhan: Kemandirian Indhan Penting Dalam Mewujudkan Sistem Pertahanan Negara yang Kuat*
Kamis, 22 Oktober 2020





Subang – Sekretaris Jenderal Kementerian Pertahanan Marsdya TNI Donny Ermawan T, M.D.S., Kamis (22/10), melaksanakan kunjungan kerja ke PT. Dahana (Persero), Subang, Jawa Barat, untuk menghadiri peringatan HUT PT. Dahana Ke-54.

Dalam sambutannya, Sekjen menekankan bahwa kemandirian industri pertahanan merupakan hal yang sangat penting dalam mewujudkan sistem pertahanan negara yang kuat, maju dan mandiri. Industri yang kuat diharapkan mampu memberikan multiplier effect baik terhadap pembangunan ekonomi maupun penguasaan teknologi bagi bangsa Indonesia. Kemandirian Industri Pertahanan juga diharapkan dapat mewujudkan pergeseran pemahaman dari belanja pertahanan menjadi investasi pertahanan seperti arahan Presiden RI pada HUT TNI yang ditujukan kepada Kemhan dan Industri Pertahanan.

Sekjen Kemhan melanjutkan, PT Dahana (persero) merupakan salah satu industri strategis Indonesia, khususnya dalam memproduksi industri propelan dalam menunjang kemandirian industri pertahanan.

“Peningkatan kemampuan industri pertahanan nasional sangatlah diperlukan guna memenuhi dan mendukung kebutuhan serta menunjang kemandirian Alat Utama Sistem Pertahanan (Alutsista) TNI. Semakin pesat kemajuan di bidang ilmu pengetahuan dan teknologi berpengaruh langsung terhadap peningkatan kemampuan Industri pertahanan yang dibutuhkan untuk kepentingan pertahanan dan keamanan”.

Kunjungan Sekjen Kemhan ini diharapkan dapat semakin memperteguh komitmen Kemhan dalam memberdayakan industri dalam negeri untuk penguatan pertahanan negara.




Sebelumnya, Direktur Utama PT Dahana (Persero) Budi Antono dalam sambutannya mengatakan, selama ini Kemhan RI telah sangat mendorong kemajuan industri pertahanan dalam negeri, dimasa mendatang diharapkan dukungan ini dapat terus dilanjutkan karena industri propelan diharapkan dapat terus dikerjakan oleh Industri Pertahanan Dalam Negeri.

Tema HUT PT Dahana (Persero) ke-54 tahun 2020 kali ini adalah “Bangkit Bersama AKHLAK untuk Indonesia Maju”. Tema ini bermakna bahwa PT Dahana (Persero) sebagai perusahaan BUMN akan serius dalam menjalankan AKHLAK untuk memajukan



Indonesia, yaitu Amanah, Kompeten, Harmonis, Loyal, Adaptif dan Kolaboratif. Hal ini diimplementasikan dalam bentuk pemasukan bagi negara dan melayani negeri ini dengan lebih baik serta menjadi mitra pemerintah dalam pengembangan industri pertahanan di tanah air.

Sekjen Kemhan dalam rangkaian kunjungan ini juga melaksanakan plant tour atau berkunjung ke bangunan-bangunan PT Dahana tempat melaksanakan produksinya.

Turut hadir dan memberikan sambutannya pada acara ini, Komisaris Utama PT Dahana Laksdya TNI (Purn) Dr. Agus Setiadji. Sedangkan pejabat Kemhan yang mendampingi Sekjen Kemhan dalam kunjungan ini Dirjen Pothan Kemhan Brigjen TNI Dadang Hendrayudha, Kabaranahan Kemhan Marsma TNI Yusuf Jauhari, S.Sos., M.Eng, Ses Balitbang Kemhan Brigjen TNI Abdullah Sani, Karohumas Setjen Kemhan Brigjen TNI I.E. Djoko Purwanto., S.E. M.M.






Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia







www.kemhan.go.id


----------



## HeyPaula1963

Gundala said:


> Whats the speculation from "bagian dari global chain produk alutsista" here man? Exocet, Rafale parts, armored vehicle? I dont think its submarine.


Radar with Thales maybe, I don't know.


----------



## Ravager

umigami said:


> Singapore? Any major alutsista we got from them?



Well , we don't imported much from them but based on their trajectory and much of their promising products they could offer to the global market . they will be transform into global player earlier than the like of Pindad and PAL do ...


----------



## Nike

Thought i hope in future if we are chose offset, don't aim too high but in the end it less profitable. Just taking what is easy to produce but higher in demands , routine to be ordered and had more revenue with less risk. Something like wing panel, tyre components, some components for landing gears for fighter, composite material, Cannon system, vehicles spare parts, engine spare parts and the likes. Not something complex, grand and glorious, but components which is had higher tears and wears, profitable for manufacturing factory....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Oh thanks for correction,
> 
> 
> Damn, those caliber is good for hunting deer.


I have search some article and found news (old news likely) that some police in papua carry this m48, ahh found the news








Berbekal senjata tua, polisi merayap di pegunungan Papua | merdeka.com


Aparat berupaya mengejar pelaku pembunuhan rekan mereka hanya bermodal semangat.,Polisi,Penembakan Papua,Papua




m.merdeka.com




2014 news 6 yrs ago

This caliber good for sniping or for long range target in mountanious region in papua. Give good scope and good ammo. It is hard hitting rifle. So, maybe police still have surplus of 8mm mauser.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

23 OCTOBER 2020

*Indonesia takes delivery of torpedo countermeasures from Turkey*
by Ridzwan Rahmat



A consignment of acoustic torpedo countermeasure jammers and decoys meant for the Indonesian Navy’s (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL’s) Nagapasa (Type 209/1400)-class diesel-electric submarines has arrived in-country.





An effector from Aselsan’s Zoka range of torpedo countermeasure jammers and decoys. (Aselsan)
The equipment, which was delivered by Turkish defence company Aselsan as part of a contract signed in 2019, arrived in Indonesia on 22 October, _Janes_ has confirmed with an industry source close to the matter.

Citing an official from Aselsan, _Janes_ first reported in March 2019 that Indonesia had selected the Zoka range of jammers and decoys for the Nagapasa class.

The jammers work by emitting noises that saturate the acoustic operating frequencies of known torpedoes on the market, while the decoys can be programmed to simulate the acoustic and hydrographic characteristics of its host submarine.

These effectors are launched from Aselsan’s Zargana dispenser system, which can deploy up to 24 decoys or jammers in single-shot or salvo modes, without generating any air bubbles that may compromise the host submarine’s position.

This dispenser system is platform- and system-agnostic, and can be integrated into the host vessel’s existing combat management systems without the need for dedicated consoles.

State-owned shipbuilder PT PAL will be working with engineers from Aselsan to integrate the system onboard all three Nagapasa-class boats.

Indonesia signed for three Type 209/1400 boats with South Korean company Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) in 2011. The TNI-AL has inducted two boats in the class, _Nagapasa_ (403) and _Ardadedali_ (404), and is awaiting the commissioning of the final boat, _Alugoro_ (405).





__





Indonesia takes delivery of torpedo countermeasures from Turkey


A consignment of acoustic torpedo countermeasure jammers and decoys meant for the Indonesian Navy’s (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL’s) Nagapasa (Type...



www.janes.com


----------



## Fl0gger

Penawaran dr prancis is more tampting dr pada amerika lho well at least for now salah e esper yg bikin pompeo kudu dolan rene lol


----------



## Nike

According to Max Defense, Philippine Army finally chose Israeli solution for their medium tank projects, both Indonesia and Korean being sidetracked (ditikung) at final laps. (So this is the feeling of being defeated at foreign bids)...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> According to Max Defense, Philippine Army finally chose Israeli solution for their medium tank projects, both Indonesia and Korean being sidetracked (ditikung) at final laps. (So this is the feeling of being defeated at foreign bids)...


I think that Harimau MT is not the best for them. Belgium made turret, no serial production yet, quality is still unknown and not yet a mature design


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> I think that Harimau MT is not the best for them. Belgium made turret, no serial production yet, quality is still unknown and not yet a mature design



Every contender i recall is new products, with no whatsoever serial production yet and , those Israeli light tank is very very new design and with this only Philippines the only user. Not even finished products had been seen!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soman45

Nike said:


> Every contender i recall is new products, with no whatsoever serial production yet and , those Israeli light tank is very very new design and with this only Philippines the only user. Not even finished products had been seen!!!



Sabrah basically ASCOD which already operated by numerous countries and the Philippines law stated that every weapon at least must be operated by 2 countries outside origin country (if the origin country doesn't operated the weapon mentioned) or at least the origin country itself


----------



## NEKONEKO

The K21 and sabrah use existing platform, they just add 105 mm


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> The K21 and sabrah use existing platform, they just add 105 mm



that's put gun onto APC hull is not easy feat, unless you want half *** performance. There is many consideration like engine position, ammunition rack and so on. That's basically build new design.


Btw, found something gold on You Tube. Japan war propaganda during their short occupation in Indonesia


----------



## Chestnut

Gundala said:


> Whats the speculation from "bagian dari global chain produk alutsista" here man? Exocet, Rafale parts, armored vehicle? I dont think its submarine.


It would just be small components and spare parts production. Don't think it's going to be anything that MenHan wants like EO or Radar parts.


Nike said:


> that's put gun onto APC hull is not easy feat, unless you want half *** performance. There is many consideration like engine position, ammunition rack and so on. That's basically build new design.


Trust me, when it comes to the Israelis it's highly unlikely it would be half assed. Their entire country's economy revolves around its defense industry.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Throwback.

I believe this one is not ndongak.
Why Harimau MT engine is not positioned at the front for extra protection? Meskipun bakalan jadi ga terlalu lazim.


----------



## Nike

Chestnut said:


> It would just be small components and spare parts production. Don't think it's going to be anything that MenHan wants like EO or Radar parts.
> 
> Trust me, when it comes to the Israelis it's highly unlikely it would be half assed. Their entire country's economy revolves around its defense industry.



As long as it is fast moving components, i would gladly take it with open arms, including composite material based components, they are more profitable compared to one time long time use high price items. Our SOE should starting as money maker not gengsi maker, you can't do wonder without money!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Used 'alutsista': Warships that safeguard Indonesian waters*

Novan Iman Santosa
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta
Jakarta / Fri, October 23, 2020 / 02:24 pm




The KRI Wiratno 879 (foreground) and the KRI Sutanto 877, Parchim-class corvettes, simultaneously fire RBU-6000 anti-submarine rockets (Asroc) on Dec.14, 2007, during a training exercise in the waters off East Kalimantan.(Antara/Eric Ireng)


Indonesia is the world’s largest archipelagic country with some 17,000 islands and a vast maritime territory.

The Office of the Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investment Minister announced in 2018 that it had updated Indonesia’s total territory to span 8.3 million square kilometers, comprising 1.9 sq km of territorial land and 6.4 million sq km of territorial waters.

The latest data was calculated by the Geospatial Information Agency (BIG) and the Hydrography and Oceanography Center (Pushidrosal) of the Indonesian Navy (TNI AL).

The BIG and Pushidrosal calculated that Indonesian had sovereignty over 3.11 million sq km of archipelagic waters and 290,000 sq km of territorial sea. Indonesia also had sovereign right over 3 million sq km of exclusive economic zone (EEZ).

The two institutions also calculated Indonesian territory also covered 270,000 sq km of contiguous zone, the maritime zone that extends 12 nautical miles beyond the territorial sea, while it had a continental shelf that covered about 2.8 million sq km.

The United Nations Statistics Division, however, acknowledges that a country's area only covers its land territory and the total surface of inland freshwater bodies, such as lakes, reservoirs and rivers. The UN Statistics Division states that Indonesia's area is 1.91 million sq km.

With its strategic location between two continents and two oceans, having a strong navy is a must as part of Indonesia’s _alutsista_ (national defense weaponry and systems) to secure and defend its maritime borders. The government decided in the past that it would take advantage of used warships from other countries that had been decommissioned.

The most controversial procurement of secondhand warships was in 1992, when Indonesia bought several warships formerly operated by the East German Navy, the Volksmarine. The controversy was over not only the warships’ technical specifications, which were not designed for operating in tropical waters, but also their value, with many suggesting that the price had been inflated.

The US$482 million deal procured 39 naval vessels consisting of three types: antisubmarine warfare (ASW) corvettes, landing ship tanks (LSTs) and minesweepers. All ships were constructed Peenewerft shipyard in Wolgast, Germany, facing the Baltic Sea.

*1. Parchim I-class corvettes*

The TNI AL received 16 Parchim I-class ASW corvettes built between 1981 and 1985, or aged between 8 years and 12 years when Indonesia procured them.

This type of corvette is 72.5 meters long and weighs 1,200 tons, has a top speed of 24.7 knots and a range of 2,100 nautical miles (3,900 kilometers).

The Parchim I-class is also known as the Kapitan Pattimura-class after its lead ship, the KRI Kapitan Pattimura 371. One corvette, the KRI Imam Bonjol 383, has had President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo onboard. An iconic picture of Jokowi was taken on the vessel’s foredeck in June 2016, while it was sailing the Natuna Sea off Riau Islands province.

Most of corvettes are still operational, except two. The KRI Memet Sastrawiria 380 caught fire in 2008 during a routine patrol in Lampung waters, while the KRI Pati Unus 384 was decommissioned in 2017 after sustaining heavy damage during an accident in the Strait of Malacca in 2016.

In addition to sonar equipment to detect submarines, the corvette is fitted with one AK-725, a twin 57 mm gun, one AK-230 (twin 30 mm gun), two 9K32 Strela-2 man-portable air defense systems (MANPADS) and two RBU-6000 anti-submarine rocket launchers.

*2. Frosch landing ships, tank (LST)*




The KRI Teluk Gilimanuk 531, a Frosch I-class tank landing ship, is docked on Oct. 9, 2017 at the Pontianak Main Naval Base XII in West Kalimantan. (tni.mil.id/-)

The second most numerous warship types procured from the former East Germany are the Frosch I- and Frosch II-class tank landing ships (LSTs) built between 1975 and 1978, which consist of 12 Frosch-1 and two Frosch-II LSTs.

In TNI AL service, the Frosch is known as the Teluk Gilimanuk-class LST after its lead ship, the KRI Teluk Gilimanuk 531.

The Teluk Gilimanuk-class LST can carry 11 amphibious tanks or 400 tons to 600 tons of cargo. It has a top speed of 18 knots and can carry 1 company of marines.

Three LSTs have been lost for different reasons. The KRI Teluk Berau was used as a target ship for a Yakhont anti-ship cruise missile during a naval exercise in 2012; the KRI Teluk Peleng 535 sank in 2013 after colliding with a concrete bollard while it was mooring at Pondok Dayung wharf in Jakarta; and the KRI Teluk Jakarta 541 took on water and sank in July 2020 after it was hit by high waves near Kangean Island, East Java.

The Frosch I is armed with one Bofors 40 mm gun, one 37 mm gun, and two twin 25 mm guns. The Frosch II has the same armament, excepting the Bofors 40 mm.

*3. Kondor II-class minesweeper*

The Indonesian Navy also has nine of the much older Kondor II-class minesweepers, built between 1971 and 1973. Eight of the vessels are still operational, while the oldest vessel, the KRI Pulau Rote 721 was decommissioned in 2019. Meanwhile, the KRI Pulau Raibu 728 and the KRI Pulau Rondo 725 were renamed respectively as the KRI Kala Hitam 828 and the KRI Kelabang 826, and were transferred to patrol duty after their mine-hunting equipment broke.

At 59.52 meters long, the Kondor II-class minesweeper has a top speed of 18 knots and a range of 1,900 nautical miles (3,500 km). The Kondor II is equipped with three 25 mm guns and 24 mines.

*4. Multirole Light Frigates*




The British-made KRI Bung Tomo 357 multirole light frigate is on station in the Karimata Strait on Dec. 31, 2014, as it assists in the search for the missing AirAsia flight QZ8501. (JP/Dhoni Setiawan)

For $380 million in 2013, Indonesia bought three Ragam Nakhoda-class corvettes that the Defense Ministry classified as multirole light frigates (MRLFs). The procurement of the MRLFs sparked controversy because they were used warships intended for the Royal Brunei Navy.

The corvettes were designed in 1995 based on BAE Systems Marine’s F2000 corvette under a 600 million-pound ($775.55 million) contract and were launched in 2001.

Another controversial point was that the purchase was not included in the government’s procurement plan. However, the government argued that the purchase would immediately expand the Indonesian Navy’s presence in safeguarding the vast Indonesian waters at a fraction of their original price.

The MRLFs arrived in June 2014 and were commissioned in July 2014. In Indonesian Navy service, the vessels are known as Bung Tomo-class corvettes after the first warship to arrive in Indonesia, the KRI Bung Tomo 357, formerly the KDB Jerambak 30.

The two other Bung Tomo corvettes are the KRI John Lie 358 (KDB Nakhoda Ragam 28) and the KRI Usman Harun 359 (KDB Bendahara Sakam).

Each light frigate is armed with one Oto Melara 76 mm gun, two 30 mm guns, two Exocet MM40 Block II quadruple missile launchers and two 324 mm triple torpedo tubes. The MRLFs also came with a 16-cell Sea Wolf vertical launch system (VLS) for deploying antiaircraft missiles, which is to be replaced with a newer VLS.

The vessels each carry one Eurocopter AS565 Panther medium-weight helicopter.

*5. LVTP-7A1*




Marine Corps personnel of the Indonesian Navy observe the field from their LVTP-7A1 armored vehicle during a training exercise on Feb. 18, 2020. (Antara/M. Risyal Hidayat)

Other than buying used weaponry, in 2010 the TNI AL also received 15 decommissioned armored vehicles, the Landing Vehicle, Tracked, Personnel-7A1 (LVTP-7A1), from the South Korean Marine Corps for its Marine Corps (Kormar).

The South Korean LVTP-7A1s were built in 1984 by Samsung Techwin, now Hanwha Techwin, under license from the original manufacturer, United Defense, formerly a division of the Food Machinery Corporation (FMC Corporation). Later models of the LVTP-7 were redesignated the Assault Amphibious Vehicle-7A1 (AAV-7A1).

The LVTP-7A1 comes in three variants: armored personnel carrier (APC), command and recovery. The APC variant has a crew of four and can carry 21 soldiers, double the capacity of the iconic M113 APC, which was also manufactured by the FMC Corporation.

The armored vehicle’s main armaments are a 12.7 mm machine gun and 40 mm automatic grenade launcher.





__





Used 'alutsista': Warships that safeguard Indonesian waters - The Jakarta Post







www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## HeyPaula1963

Nike said:


> Our SOE should starting as money maker not gengsi maker, you can't do wonder without money!!!


Agree, money is the fuel for idea. Idea without "modal" is just a daydream. Find the money first, however is that.


----------



## Nike

Budiman Saleh had been nabbed by KPK over PT DI corruption case. I said since so long, corruption case is SoE culture, so with their inefisiensi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Boeing just being a Boeing
*Boeing Defense, Space & Security in Indonesia*




Boeing was awarded the contract to build Apache helicopters for Indonesia in 2015. Following production and flight testing at the Boeing facility in Mesa, Arizona USA, the AH-64E Apaches for Indonesia were delivered in-country in late 2017 and in the first quarter of 2018. The Apache is the world’s leading multi-role attack helicopter.
Maritime intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance capabilities are moving to the forefront in the region and we see opportunities for these capabilities in Indonesia. Our solutions encompass long range maritime reconnaissance capability with our Airborne Early Warning & Control (AEW&C) and P-8 aircraft We've also seen the relevance for CH-47 Chinook to aid in humanitarian assistance and disaster relief, search and rescue and general mobility needs across remote island and ocean territories in the region. Finally, given requirements for long distance operations and situational awareness, we also see opportunities for KC-46 tanker and AEW&C.





__





Boeing: Our Indonesia Presence






www.boeing.com


----------



## HeyPaula1963

Nike said:


> Budiman Saleh had been nabbed by KPK over PT DI corruption case. I said since so long, corruption case is SoE culture, so with their inefisiensi


That's why I want our defense SOE to be publicly traded. Anyone that put their money in that certain company will be supervising too. If they see their money gone to the sea (stolen by someone), they have voice to change the people in company. The company will be forced to be competitive too.

Don't let General Yani dead to be in vain, let's live the capitalistic way of life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319785424185970688Also:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314444610077294592
I think it'll very difficult for Prabowo to reject Viper again.
Udah terikat "janji" soalnya.

Edit:
When I think about it carefully, that so called "rejection" possibly just a gesture to got his US ticket.


----------



## Nike

Legend of Bamboe Roentjing aka Takeyari came from Japanese occupation era, even the manual and everything came from them


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Legend of Bamboe Roentjing aka Takeyari came from Japanese occupation era, even the manual and everything came from them


Takeyari jutsu. Maybe heard like a japanese style martial art. Maybe good for sport education in kurikulum


----------



## Nike

Seems our people failed to learn something from the history. An internally oriented armed forces can't and never will be match against fullblown external oriented armed forces. The Dutch failed to realized early the grim of war prospect in the region, the case is Sino Japanese war happened since 1936, and Japanese claims and occupation of Spratly area during the phase of decades before along with invasion of Taiwan. And too they are over reliant with US protection in the region. Now, China had giving several times threat against Taiwan and persistently trying to Occupy Spratly and other in the region. So it is high Times to rearm ourselves and depend on our own for our survival for God Sake!!! TNI must be reform once again and oriented toward external threat


----------



## umigami

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319673416513851394Welcome SU?
Any bocoran yet?


----------



## Ravager

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319673416513851394Welcome SU?
> Any bocoran yet?



Too soon to tell . Like i said before there is minor chance for any big decision will come up until january come


----------



## trishna_amṛta

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319673416513851394Welcome SU?
> Any bocoran yet?



Someone tweet "Waiver" without any accompanying detail let alone any official statement or document to back it up or elaborating it further. And your conclusion is "Welcome Sukro"?!


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> Someone tweet "Waiver" without any accompanying detail let alone any official statement or document to back it up or elaborating it further. And your conclusion is "Welcome Sukro"?!



Let them be

US is in election Times, no candidate willing to score brownee points for their competitor freely. That's it. The only thing they can afford is to promote more trade and defense cooperation, acquire more Ally to contain China rise in the region and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Nike said:


> Seems our people failed to learn something from the history. An internally oriented armed forces can't and never will be match against fullblown external oriented armed forces. The Dutch failed to realized early the grim of war prospect in the region, the case is Sino Japanese war happened since 1936, and Japanese claims and occupation of Spratly area during the phase of decades before along with invasion of Taiwan. And too they are over reliant with US protection in the region. Now, China had giving several times threat against Taiwan and persistently trying to Occupy Spratly and other in the region. So it is high Times to rearm ourselves and depend on our own for our survival for God Sake!!! TNI must be reform once again and oriented toward external threat


Actually dutch want to have some new cruiser but because crisis or somewhat else they only have one new cruiser ship. Many people in dutch who worried their navy like "onze vloot" campaign also they usually have slogan like "indie verloren rampspoed geboren"





__





Design 1047 battlecruiser - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Maybe because dutch lack of experience in WW1, they are neutral.








Propaganda Armada Perang Onze Vloot


Perang Dunia I membuat Belanda khawatir kehilangan Hindia Belanda. Sebuah perkumpulan menuntut pembaruan armada perang. OLE...




garudamiliter.blogspot.com





Likely also because dutch politics itself. The socialist in dutch seems to oppose onze vloot group, they think it is too lavish also onze vloot oppose by indishe partij. 

Admit it dutch good in controlling in their subject be with their police force PID and ofc their army KNIL and marechausse.


----------



## Nike

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319949097948725248


----------



## NEKONEKO

How about buying this.










__





South Korean Navy takes delivery of first training ship HANSANDO ATH-81


South Korean Defense Acquisition Program Administration has announced the delivery of the first training ship HANSANDO (ATH-81) to the national navy




www.navyrecognition.com


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> How about buying this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Korean Navy takes delivery of first training ship HANSANDO ATH-81
> 
> 
> South Korean Defense Acquisition Program Administration has announced the delivery of the first training ship HANSANDO (ATH-81) to the national navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.navyrecognition.com




I prefer to trying to design and build it ourselves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> 23 OCTOBER 2020
> 
> *Indonesia takes delivery of torpedo countermeasures from Turkey*
> by Ridzwan Rahmat
> 
> 
> 
> A consignment of acoustic torpedo countermeasure jammers and decoys meant for the Indonesian Navy’s (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL’s) Nagapasa (Type 209/1400)-class diesel-electric submarines has arrived in-country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An effector from Aselsan’s Zoka range of torpedo countermeasure jammers and decoys. (Aselsan)
> The equipment, which was delivered by Turkish defence company Aselsan as part of a contract signed in 2019, arrived in Indonesia on 22 October, _Janes_ has confirmed with an industry source close to the matter.
> 
> Citing an official from Aselsan, _Janes_ first reported in March 2019 that Indonesia had selected the Zoka range of jammers and decoys for the Nagapasa class.
> 
> The jammers work by emitting noises that saturate the acoustic operating frequencies of known torpedoes on the market, while the decoys can be programmed to simulate the acoustic and hydrographic characteristics of its host submarine.
> 
> These effectors are launched from Aselsan’s Zargana dispenser system, which can deploy up to 24 decoys or jammers in single-shot or salvo modes, without generating any air bubbles that may compromise the host submarine’s position.
> 
> This dispenser system is platform- and system-agnostic, and can be integrated into the host vessel’s existing combat management systems without the need for dedicated consoles.
> 
> State-owned shipbuilder PT PAL will be working with engineers from Aselsan to integrate the system onboard all three Nagapasa-class boats.
> 
> Indonesia signed for three Type 209/1400 boats with South Korean company Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) in 2011. The TNI-AL has inducted two boats in the class, _Nagapasa_ (403) and _Ardadedali_ (404), and is awaiting the commissioning of the final boat, _Alugoro_ (405).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia takes delivery of torpedo countermeasures from Turkey
> 
> 
> A consignment of acoustic torpedo countermeasure jammers and decoys meant for the Indonesian Navy’s (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL’s) Nagapasa (Type...
> 
> 
> 
> www.janes.com


Do our subs have any launcher for these?


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Do our subs have any launcher for these?



Our Turkish friend will put it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319597688267153410


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> I prefer to trying to design and build it ourselves



Ain't going to happen any time soon, at least for major surface combatant & submarine.
I don't see money is the primary obstacle. We can always seek for loan for the money. The main challenge is our education system. How can we have the industrial capacity (as in expertise) to design any complex piece of machinery when our education system isn't even based upon STEM & critical thinking. I don't even see our SOE's capable of innovating. The only solution for short - medium term is to privatize those SOE's with Indonesia gov't merely retaining veto stake.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fl0gger

Bukan nya kemaren udah teken sama PAL design pakai PKR ya cmiiw


----------



## polanski

Indonesian Navy’s Surface Warships That Protect Its Sovereign Waters: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...hips-vital-that-protect-its-sovereign-waters/


----------



## umigami

*Jengkel dengan Amerika, Luhut Ungkap Alasan Jokowi Merapat ke China*

“Saya terbuka, jujur menyampaikan [kepada Adam Boehler] dengan China hubungan sangat bagus. Saya pun bilang sama Adam, ‘sama kalian [Amerika], sama kamu juga bagus’, tapi baru satu tahun terakhir,” ujar Luhut saat memberi pengarahan dan sosialisasi terkait Omnibus Law UU Cipta Kerja di Lemhannas Jumat (23/10/2020).

“Saya terbuka, jujur menyampaikan [kepada Adam Boehler] dengan China hubungan sangat bagus. Saya pun bilang sama Adam, ‘sama kalian [Amerika], sama kamu juga bagus’, tapi baru satu tahun terakhir,” ujar Luhut saat memberi pengarahan dan sosialisasi terkait Omnibus Law UU Cipta Kerja di Lemhannas Jumat (23/10/2020).

Lebih lanjut, Luhut menyampaikan bahwa sebelumnya Indonesia tidak punya kontak dekat dengan para pejabat Amerika sehingga untuk kepentingan investasi pemerintah melakukan pendekatan kepada China.

“Sebelum-belumnya kita tidak punya kontak dengan Amerika. Tidak punya, ‘ya karena kalian susah ditemui, ya sudah saya juga marah dengan kalian’, minta-minta waktu ketemu, ditemuinya sama wakil menteri, ya tidak mau saya. Ya sudah kita ke sini [China], jadi jangan salahkan kami,” tutur Luhut menceritakan penjelasan kepada Boehler.

Namun, dalam pertemuan tersebut Luhut menyampaikan bahwa kiblat kerja sama Indonesia saat ini sudah bergeser ke Amerika, khususnya dalam setahun terakhir.

“Yaudah sekarang kami _change _[berubah], Indonesia menjadi _strategic partner_ Amerika. Jadi sebenarnya bagaimana berdiplomasi itu penting, kita harus tau, kita ini sakti, negara yang tidak bisa dilecehkan,” terang Luhut.

Menurut Luhut, Indonesia saat ini cukup diperhitungkan oleh dua raksasa dunia, China dan Amerika, seiring dengan perseteruan mereka dari sisi ekonomi dan politik. Oleh sebab itu, , pemerintah akan memainkan peran kekuatan penyeimbang.

“Jadi _balance of power_ itu penting. Jumlah penduduk kita terbesar setelah China, India, dan Amerika. Dari sisi ekonomi enggak jauh, kita kaya dari hasil bumi. Kalau dikelola bagus jadi power kuat. Jadi negosisasi dengan mereka begini [sambal menunjukkan tangan meminta]. Negosiasi harus sama,” tambahnya.


----------



## Kansel

Fl0gger said:


> Bukan nya kemaren udah teken sama PAL design pakai PKR ya cmiiw


Enggak, kemarin malah pihak damen ngontak Indonesia itu kenapa design" OPV yang ada mirip sama PKR, mereka komplain enggak boleh itu


----------



## umigami




----------



## Gen3115

umigami said:


> View attachment 682440



Been hearing rumors about a CAATSA waiver as well, is it possible that Prabowo might have been trying to get a waiver for us in exchange for something else?


----------



## Gundala

Gen3115 said:


> Been hearing rumors about a CAATSA waiver as well, is it possible that Prabowo might have been trying to get a waiver for us in exchange for something else?


if it happens then Ima laugh myself off  
ngalor ngidul, nduwur njobo, blas budal balik maneh.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## umigami

Gen3115 said:


> Been hearing rumors about a CAATSA waiver as well, is it possible that Prabowo might have been trying to get a waiver for us in exchange for something else?


But it's double seater simulator. So Su30sm instead?
CAATSA waiver not a free ticket, say U.S. officials


----------



## polanski

Indonesian Navy’s Underwater Warfare Capability: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/10/25/indonesian-navys-underwater-warfare-capability/


----------



## umigami

kind of like India's pattern, isn't it?
1. Got threatened by caatsa 
2. Somehow get its way to get around it and purchase Russian stuff anyway. 
3. BUT Somehow get into US Anti-china QUAD (disulut oleh sebuah insiden dulu sih)


----------



## Ravager

umigami said:


> View attachment 682468
> kind of like India's pattern, isn't it?
> 1. Got threatened by caatsa
> 2. Somehow get its way to get around it and purchase Russian stuff anyway.
> 3. BUT Somehow get into US Anti-china QUAD (disulut oleh sebuah insiden dulu sih)



Things haven't been set in stone as yet

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## umigami

Yeah I know that already.


----------



## HellFireIndo

umigami said:


> View attachment 682468
> kind of like India's pattern, isn't it?
> 1. Got threatened by caatsa
> 2. Somehow get its way to get around it and purchase Russian stuff anyway.
> 3. BUT Somehow get into US Anti-china QUAD (disulut oleh sebuah insiden dulu sih)


Omg it's happening, Opung has played his card


----------



## umigami

HellFireIndo said:


> Omg it's happening, Opung has played his card


Just don't take it too seriously though. 
I just take it as indication that Flanker finally back in the game, but not a guarantee that they'll pick it in the end.


----------



## Logam42

HellFireIndo said:


> Omg it's happening, Opung has played his card


Who is Opung?


----------



## HellFireIndo

Logam42 said:


> Who is Opung?


The prime minister obviously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Logam42 said:


> Who is Opung?


Lord BP. Menteri rasa president.
I got this impression that LBP and Prabs are competing each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Jatosint



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> View attachment 682468
> kind of like India's pattern, isn't it?
> 1. Got threatened by caatsa
> 2. Somehow get its way to get around it and purchase Russian stuff anyway.
> 3. BUT Somehow get into US Anti-china QUAD (disulut oleh sebuah insiden dulu sih)


Exactly


----------



## HellFireIndo

umigami said:


> Lord BP. Menteri rasa president.
> I got this impression that LBP and Prabs are competing each other.


Think about it : Their authority can complement each other, Luhut can do all his lobbying job to get help from his overseas friends, while Prabsky can formalize it as Kemhan's policy. Luhut can get all these nickel smelter investments and shitton of fundings from these sultans in quite a serious amount, so there's no reason he cannot do the same for military acquisitions. But in reality, Luhut dan Prabowo were seldom seen together and even when indeed that Prabowsky is officially under Mahfud as Menko, and not Luhut, both are Ring 1 people that are the closest one to the President in priority, so them not working together is a sure indication that they have problem getting along.


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Exactly


Any bocoran from your connection about that waiver?


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> Lord BP. Menteri rasa president.
> I got this impression that LBP and Prabs are competing each other.


You know what would be funny? If the Prime Minister suddenly dies of a heart attack or slips in the shower or something. That would just be the single most interesting twist in this country's history


----------



## Ravager

Chestnut said:


> You know what would be funny? If the Prime Minister suddenly dies of a heart attack or slips in the shower or something. That would just be the single most interesting twist in this country's history



Too much political twist and vacuum for my taste . But , i could be wrong tho' ... Who know . We might be leaning toward the center and less unpredictable with his " absent " .....


----------



## Jatosint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320339842790772743

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

COE inspection to Indobatt, looking like 120 mm light weight mortar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kooppyyy

Gen3115 said:


> Been hearing rumors about a CAATSA waiver as well, is it possible that Prabowo might have been trying to get a waiver for us in exchange for something else?


I won't hold my breath tbh. The waiver could only mean that the blanket ban is lifted, whilst it's still going to be assessed on a case-by-case basis. I mean, who knows? For all we know, the waiver only going to be applied for the BMP-3s and not for the Su-35



Nike said:


> (So this is the feeling of being defeated at foreign bids)...


Haha, unpleasant experience, but an experience nonetheless


----------



## GraveDigger388

Chestnut said:


> You know what would be funny? If the Prime Minister suddenly dies of a heart attack or slips in the shower or something. That would just be the single most interesting twist in this country's history


Slow down there, John Wick..


----------



## Fl0gger

Kansel said:


> Enggak, kemarin malah pihak damen ngontak Indonesia itu kenapa design" OPV yang ada mirip sama PKR, mereka komplain enggak boleh itu


Kemaren pas ribut ribut desain KCR dan OPV itu ya , oh iya kira kira menurut mu bisa kejadian lg ga kemiripan design yg di ajukan PAL utk pkr latih ini dgn sigma lol....


----------



## Kansel

Fl0gger said:


> Kemaren pas ribut ribut desain KCR dan OPV itu ya , oh iya kira kira menurut mu bisa kejadian lg ga kemiripan design yg di ajukan PAL utk pkr latih ini dgn sigma lol....


Bisa, kecuali ada agreement dari dua pihak dimana pal diijinkan buat make design sigma tapi kayaknya hampir mustahil kalo gak nambah pkr atau nambah biaya "plus" ke damen


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Fl0gger said:


> Kemaren pas ribut ribut desain KCR dan OPV itu ya , oh iya kira kira menurut mu bisa kejadian lg ga kemiripan design yg di ajukan PAL utk pkr latih ini dgn sigma lol....





Kansel said:


> Bisa, kecuali ada agreement dari dua pihak dimana pal diijinkan buat make design sigma tapi kayaknya hampir mustahil kalo gak nambah pkr atau nambah biaya "plus" ke damen



nach yach itu yg penting. Segala urusan dgn Tuan Meneer van Kompeni memang wajib UUD


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> nach yach itu yg penting. Segala urusan dgn Tuan Meneer van Kompeni memang wajib UUD




Godverdomme!!! LoL



We should put a distance from them at defense related matter


----------



## deadlast

Jatosint said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320339842790772743


-You forgot the third asterisk (***);
-The depth charges/mines should be depth charges/mines rails (no mines fitted);
-The dipping sonar should be Variable Depth Sonar (VDS) MG-329 " Sheksna" (active/passive VDS) not all of them fitted with this though;
-Hull sonar should be MG-332T "Argun" (active/passive hull sonar) with MG-16 high frequency sonar (underwater communication system);
-ESM should be 2x "Machta-P" / "Bizan 4B" passive ESM (NATO: "Watch Dog");
-IFF should be "Kremniy" IFF Transponder (NATO: "High Pole B");
-376 & 386 also got different FCR, namely Type 348 (TR47C) FCR and they also fitted with an EO/FLIR ball on top of the bridge.


Spoiler: Reff







KRI Untung Suropati 372 dated 28/01/2020

Green Square: 2x "Machta-P" / "Bizan 4B" passive ESM (NATO: "Watch Dog")
Yellow Square: one of the two antenna for "Kremniy" IFF Transponder (NATO: "High Pole B")
Red Square: Denel Land System GA-1 (20x83mm)



Also, some ship got different secondary gun 20mm with/without manpad:


Spoiler: Kapitan Pattimura-class



371 1x Oerlikon 20mm/70 (20x110mm RB) & 1x Twin Strela mount
372 2x Denel Land System GA-1 (20x83mm)
373 Removed
374 2x Denel Land System GI-2 (20x139mm)
375 2x Denel Land System GI-2 (20x139mm)
376 1x Twin Strela mount
377 2x Yugoimport-SDPR M71/08 (20x110mm)
378 1x Denel Land System GA-1 (20x83mm)
379 2x Oerlikon 20mm/70 (20x110mm RB)
381 1x Twin Strela mount
382 1x Denel Land System GI-2 (20x139mm)
383 2x Yugoimport-SDPR M71/08 (20x110mm)
385 1x Denel Land System GI-2 (20x139mm) & 1x Twin Strela mount
386 1x Denel Land System GI-2 (20x139mm) & 1x Twin Strela mount



Note: I don't know for sure whether all those equipment are still operational (even worse, relevant to modern naval engagement) or not, I just listed all of them due to the fact that they're still where they were at the present. 



Nike said:


> COE inspection to Indobatt, looking like 120 mm light weight mortar
> 
> View attachment 682543


It's PINDAD Mo-3 81mm mortar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

deadlast said:


> -You forgot the third asterisk (***);
> -The depth charges/mines should be depth charges/mines rails (no mines fitted);
> -The dipping sonar should be Variable Depth Sonar (VDS) MG-329 " Sheksna" (active/passive VDS) not all of them fitted with this though;
> -Hull sonar should be MG-332T "Argun" (active/passive hull sonar) with MG-16 high frequency sonar (underwater communication system);
> -ESM should be 2x "Machta-P" / "Bizan 4B" passive ESM (NATO: "Watch Dog") [Green Square];
> -IFF should be "Kremniy" IFF Transponder (NATO: "High Pole B") [Yellow Square];
> -376 & 386 also got different FCR, namely Type 348 (TR47C) FCR and they also fitted with an EO/FLIR ball on top of the bridge.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 682653
> KRI Untung Suropati 372 dated 28/01/2020
> 
> Green Square: 2x "Machta-P" / "Bizan 4B" passive ESM (NATO: "Watch Dog")
> Yellow Square: one of the two antenna for "Kremniy" IFF Transponder (NATO: "High Pole B")
> Red Square: Denel Land System GA-1 (20x83mm)
> 
> 
> 
> Also, some ship got different secondary gun 20mm with/without manpad:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kapitan Pattimura-class
> 
> 
> 
> 371 1x Oerlikon 20mm/70 (20x110mm RB) & 1x Twin Strela mount
> 372 2x Denel Land System GA-1 (20x83mm) [Red Square]
> 373 Removed
> 374 2x Denel Land System GI-2 (20x139mm)
> 375 2x Denel Land System GI-2 (20x139mm)
> 377 2x Yugoimport-SDPR M71/08 (20x110mm)
> 378 1x Denel Land System GA-1 (20x83mm)
> 379 2x Oerlikon 20mm/70 (20x110mm RB)
> 381 1x Twin Strela mount
> 382 1x Denel Land System GI-2 (20x139mm)
> 383 2x Yugoimport-SDPR M71/08 (20x110mm)
> 385 1x Denel Land System GI-2 (20x139mm) & 1x Twin Strela mount
> 386 1x Denel Land System GI-2 (20x139mm) & 1x Twin Strela mount
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I don't know for sure whether all those equipment are still operational (even worse, relevant to modern naval engagement) or not, I just listed all of them due to the fact that they're still where they were at the present.
> 
> 
> It's PINDAD Mo-3 81mm mortar


Thanks man


----------



## Fl0gger

Kansel said:


> Bisa, kecuali ada agreement dari dua pihak dimana pal diijinkan buat make design sigma tapi kayaknya hampir mustahil kalo gak nambah pkr atau nambah biaya "plus" ke damen


Lol...krungu krungu malah di tabrak wae kui terutama design sectiion yg di kerjakan di PAL canggih canggih e teknisi sini seko nyawang wae iso dadi gambar tinggal eksekusi "plek" , wong bengkel indonesia kok di lawan jago sulap kabeh lulusan stm abang jago , tapi yen hura percoyo hura opo opo yo nan lol


----------



## Lasa-X

What waiver? According to some sources, caatsa should be triggered first then you get waiver just like India or Egypt. That means they should buy first the article then can ask for waiver.

Imho, no effective contract yet for Su-35.


----------



## Being-Art

Kansel said:


> Bisa, kecuali ada agreement dari dua pihak dimana pal diijinkan buat make design sigma tapi kayaknya hampir mustahil kalo gak nambah pkr atau nambah biaya "plus" ke damen [emoji38]


Jelas, biaya tambahan sebagai royaltinya [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> Godverdomme!!! LoL
> 
> 
> 
> We should put a distance from them at defense related matter



On the contrary. We should have more out of them. They will sell us literally anything as long they it doesn't cause too much of domestic politic risk. Which mean, any manufacturing / contruction will be done here on our side rather because they do not wan't to be seen selling major tangible article. The only challenge is our negotiation team need to be more diligent in the contract drafting. The best of all is they have no problem whatsoever with _*V*ergaan *O*nder *C*orruptie_ which is very compatible with our own kearifan lokal


----------



## Kansel




----------



## Gundala

Kansel said:


>


Setuju sm yg diblng pak kasad, sdm-nya harus ditingkatkan di penerbad. Sebelum nambah yg canggih di benahi sarpras/harwat budget, dan yg paling penting sdm baik penerbang/teknisi. Salut buat pak jendral yg bisa terbuka di publik dgn statement beliau


----------



## Jatosint

Kansel said:


>



What about the crashed Hawk at Kampar, Riau? Will the AF published the investigation result just like the army?

=========================================================================================


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320690786216730625


----------



## Raduga

Badak up-armored

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

Jatosint said:


> What about the crashed Hawk at Kampar, Riau? Will the AF published the investigation result just like the army?
> 
> =========================================================================================
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320690786216730625



There is nice solution come from Chief of Army staff, to outsource complex heavy maintenance toward specialized firms like private industry or SOE the likes of Pelita Air services or GMF, as they are quite profesional as they must survive in commercial services and can't depend on government order. 


That's what i am afraid of from "spreading" money policy in Papua. Better to lift off special autonom province status of them and Made scrutiny of the flow of budget in Papua.


----------



## Whizzack

Just say NO
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

https://asiatimes.com/2020/10/indonesia-can-lead-the-way-just-say-no-to-us-china/

Indonesia can lead the way: ‘just say no’ to US, China
While other ASEAN states have allowed themselves to get dragged into US-China rivalry, Jakarta has largely pushed back
By MARK VALENCIA
OCTOBER 26, 2020

Indonesia’s non-alignment status is about to be sorely tested. The stated purpose of US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo’s upcoming visit is to discuss how Indonesia and the US can cooperate toward a “free and open Indo-Pacific,” the US construct to contain the “China threat.”

The US has been pressing many Southeast Asian states to join it in its efforts to contain China politically and militarily. Indonesia, the de facto leader of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations, can show the way for the other members of the bloc by “just saying no” to requests from both the US and China that it judges contrary to its interests.

Indonesia recently rejected a US request to refuel and service America’s intelligence-collection planes targeting China. This comports with Jakarta’s non-aligned policy and its expressed desire to stay neutral in the US-China struggle for regional dominance. But the US is nothing if not persistent.

Indonesia has said “no” to China as well. In December 2019 when 63 Chinese fishing boats accompanied by three Coast Guard vessels entered Indonesia’s claimed exclusive economic zone (EEZ) off Natuna, Jakarta protested vehemently and even sent warships and jet fighters to the area.

Jakarta has also rebuffed China’s claim to certain rights in Indonesia’s EEZ as well as Beijing’s offer to discuss the issue, saying there is nothing to discuss because China’s claims are invalid.

The latest pressure from the US comes in the context of several in-your-face anti-China statements on the South China Sea by Pompeo. In essence he seems to be saying “you are with us or against us.” The US has also ramped up its military posture in the South China Sea to show it means business. China has responded in kind and more, both diplomatically and militarily, and the contest for the hearts and minds of Southeast Asian countries has reached a new level of intensity.

The US flies thousands of intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance (ISR) missions every year in the South China Sea and along China’s coasts. These probes have increased markedly this year, with 36 in May, 49 in June and 67 in July.

Some fly out of the Philippines and Singapore. Malaysia has offered access for refueling US spy planes in Labuan. Despite denials, these countries are decidedly aligned in China’s eyes and thus are potential targets in a US-China military conflict.

Taiwan regularly gathers aerial intelligence over the East and South China Seas. The US is also considering supplying Vietnam with ISR planes that Hanoi will likely use to monitor Chinese activities and share the results.

These ISR probes are not just irritating “flies at a picnic,” as one Chinese military spokesman once described them. They are serious business. They probe China’s defenses on its occupied features in the South China Sea and along its coast searching for weaknesses.

Some of them target China’s nuclear-powered ballistic-missile submarines that are based at Yulin on Hainan and try to hide in the deep South China Sea. For China these submarines – and thus the probes to detect and potentially target them – have existential significance and consequences. They are China’s insurance against a first strike, something the US, unlike China, has not disavowed.

According to Peking University’s South China Sea Strategic Situation Probing Initiative (SCSPI), US Air Force electronic-intelligence aircraft have used identification codes assigned to Malaysian and Philippines civilian aircraft. If true, this is an unsafe practice and a violation of international norms.

It also puts the Philippines and Malaysia in a quandary. Philippine National Security Adviser Hermogenes Esperon Jr worried that the incident could “incriminate” Manila and requested an explanation from the US Embassy.

*Facilitation of US intelligence probes against China only draws these countries deeper into the divide*. For example, Malaysia has tried to hedge militarily between the two by allowing Chinese submarines and their escorts to refuel at Sepanggar Naval Base in Sabah. It said it was standard international procedure to welcome visits by foreign naval vessels “based on each nation’s request and upon diplomatic clearance.”

In the bigger picture, the US is trying to expand and enhance its China-containment perimeter and associated net of intelligence collection over the sea bordering China’s vulnerable underbelly.


The Philippines and Thailand are still US allies and facilitate US strategy by providing “places” for US military assets. Royal Thai Air Force bases are an important element in the Pentagon’s “forward positioning” strategy. Despite an on-again-off-again agreement between the US and the Philippines, there is a continuing US military presence at five bases there, including some near the South China Sea.

Malaysia’s Butterworth Royal Air force Base is used by US ally Australia and is the headquarters of the Five Power Defense Arrangements’ Integrated Area Defense System. This arrangement also includes US ally the UK, and Singapore. In this context, it is no coincidence that another US ally, Japan, is improving its defense ties with Vietnam and Indonesia.

The US has also made headway with non-aligned India regarding the South China Sea. India has allowed the US to refuel and obtain logistics support for an armed Poseidon P8 at Port Blair in the Andaman Islands. It is not clear if this was a one-off or the beginning of a pattern.

Given the resurgence of the Quadrilateral Security Dialogue – a clearly anti-China grouping – it may well be the latter. If so, China will likely consider that by its actions India is for practical purposes no longer “non-aligned.”

Now the US is leaning on Indonesia to join this anti-China containment club. As an indication of its need for partners in this endeavor, it waived its ban on Indonesian Defense Minister Probowo Subianto for human-rights violations by inviting him to Washington to discuss defense cooperation.


But Washington’s request to Jakarta regarding US spy planes was a bad idea because it opened the door for Indonesia to set an example on how to deal with the big powers. Greg Poling, an “expert” on the South China Sea at the Washington-based Center for Strategic and International Studies, said the request was “an indication of how little folks in the US government understand Indonesia.”

There have been obvious signals that Indonesia would decline such a US request to aid it military, especially if it involved troops or assets on its soil. Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi has said, “We don’t want to get trapped by [the US-China] rivalry.”

Despite their profession of neutrality regarding the US-China struggle for dominance in the region, some ASEAN members are in essence aiding and abetting the US in its efforts to contain China. They may be fooling their publics, but they are not fooling the main protagonists, whose military strategists consider them either for or against them.

Indonesia is clearly still non-aligned. If it stays this way, ASEAN members should follow its lead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aghost132483

Raduga said:


> Badak up-armored
> View attachment 682963



This one is better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> Badak up-armored
> View attachment 682963


So far how many Badak had been built?


----------



## Nike

*Aneh Kodam Zonder Batalyon Zeni*
*Kurang sekali jika Kodam di Ibu Kota hanya memiliki satu Detasemen Zeni Tempur.*
Red: Erik Purnama Putra


Dispenad




Kapusziad Mayjen Mayjen TNI M Munib meletakkan tunggul (bendera perang) Yonzikon 11 disaksikan Pangdam Jaya Mayjen TNI Dudung Abdurachman di Mabesad, Jumat (23/10).


REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, Oleh* Selamat Ginting*/Wartawan Senior _Republika_
​Akhirnya Komando Daerah Militer (Kodam) Jaya/Jayakarta memiliki Batalyon Zeni (Yonzi). Hal ini setelah Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat (KSAD) Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa memimpin pengalihan komando dan pengendalian (alih kodal) Batalyon Zeni Konstruksi (Yonzikon) 11 dari Pusat Zeni Angkatan Darat (Pusziad) kepada Kodam Jaya.
Kepala Pusziad Mayjen TNI Muhammad Munib menyerahkan tunggul Durdhaga Wighra (bendera perang Yonzikon 11) kepada Panglima Kodam (Pangdam) Jaya Mayjen TNI Dudung Abdurachman di Markas Besar Angkatan Darat (Mabesad), Jumat (23/10) lalu. Inspektur Jenderal Angkatan Darat (Irjenad) Letjen TNI Mochamad Effendi pernah menjadi Komandan Yonzikon 11 pada tahun 2001-2002.
“Saya memang ingin secepatnya Kodam Jaya memiliki Batalyon Zeni. Untuk mengamankan Ibu Kota kami membutuhkan Batalyon Zeni yang memiliki kemampuan penjinak bahan peledak (jihandak),” kata Pangdam Jaya Mayjen Dudung Abdurachman, baru-baru ini.
Menurutnya, kurang sekali jika Kodam di Ibu Kota hanya memiliki satu Detasemen Zeni Tempur (Denzipur). Ke depan, Denzipur 3 Kodam Jaya juga segera dibesarkan menjadi Batalyon Zeni dengan kemampuan penjinak bahan peledak (jihandak) dan nuklir biologi kimia (nubika). Jelang ulang tahun ke-71, Kodam Jaya akhirnya memiliki Yonzi.
Padahal selama ini Yonzikon 11, Yonzikon 13, dan Yonzikon 14 yang bermarkas di Jakarta, senantiasa berada di bawah komando operasi (BKO) Kodam Jaya sebagai pasukan huru-hara sejak tahun 1965, jika menghadapi masalah instabilitas di Jakarta. Sedangkan Yonzikon 12 berada di Sumatra Selatan kerap berada dalam BKO Kodam Sriwijaya, bersama Yonzipur 2.
*Trikora*
Awalnya pada Juli 1962, berdasarkan keputusan Menteri Hankam/Kepala Staf ABRI Jenderal TNI AH Nasution, satuan-satuan Yonzikon berada di bawah Komando Cadangan Strategis Angkatan Darat (Kostrad). Dibentuk untuk Operasi Trikora (Tiga Komando Rakyat) merebut Irian Barat pada 1962-1963.
Saat itu Kostrad memiliki enam Yonzi, yakni Yonzipur 7 (lintas medan), Yonzipur 9 lintas udara (Para), dan Yonzipur 10 Amfibi. Selain itu juga memiliki Yonzikon 1, Yonzikon 2 Yonzikon 3. Kemudian pada November 1963, Menteri/Panglima Angkatan Darat Letjen TNI Ahmad Yani mengalih-kodal-kan tiga Yonzikon dari Kostrad ke Komando Pusziad.
Namanya diganti menjadi Yonzikon 11, Yonzikon 12, dan Yonzikon 13. Lalu Panglima Angkatan Darat Letjen Ahmad Yani membentuk lagi Yonzikon 14 dan Yonzikon 15 untuk menghadapi Dwikora Ganyang Malaysia. Akhirnya lima Yonzikon ditugaskan membantu menumpas Gerakan 30 September (G30S) 1965/Partai Komunis Indonesia (PKI).
Pasalnya, Kodam Jayakarta belum memiliki satuan lapangan zeni. Sehingga tiga Yonzikon berada dalam BKO Kodam Jayakarta. Yonzikon 15 menempati markas bekas Yonzipur 8 di Lenteng Agung. Yonzipur 8 dipindahkan dari Jakarta ke Makassar menjadi bagian dari Kodam Hasanuddin.
Usai seluruh Yonzi mengikuti Operasi Seroja Timor Timur tahun 1975-1978, TNI Angkatan Darat melakukan perampingan organisasi satuan lapangan. Tiga Yonzi dilikuidasi, yakni Yonzipur 6, Kowilhan III Kalimantan, Yonzipur 7 Resimen Zipur 1, Kostrad dan Yonzikon 15 Resimen Zikon 3 Pusziad.
Bekas markas Yonzikon 15, kini menjadi Kompi Zeni Penjinak Bahan Peledak (Jihandak) Pusziad. Dengan alihkodal Yonzikon 11, kini hanya Kodam Jaya yang memiliki Yonzikon. Sedangkan kodam lainnya memiliki Yonzipur. Belum jelas apakah Yonzikon 11 akan berganti nama menjadi Yonzipur 11. Sebab Yonzikon menjadi ciri khas Pusziad yang bertanggung jawab kepada Mabesad.
*Dua kodam*
Kini hanya Kodam Pattimura dan Kodam Cendrawasih yang belum memiliki Yonzipur atau Yonzikon. Kodam Pattimura wilayahnya meliputi Provinsi Maluku dan Maluku Utara. Kodam ini hanya memiliki Denzipur 5. Kodam Cendrawasih memiliki tiga Denzipur, yakni Denzipur 10, Denzipur 11, dan Denzipur 12. Padahal jika dua Denzipur digabung sudah memenuhi syarat menjadi satu Yonzipur.
Kodam Kasuari belum lama memiliki Yonzipur 20. Batalyon ini embrionya dari Denzipur 13. Begitu juga dengan Kodam Merdeka, kini memiliki Yonzipur 19. Embrionya dari Denzipur 4. Pemekaran Denzipur menjadi Yonzipur diawali dari Yonzipur 16 Kodam Iskandar Muda. Embrionya dari Denzipur 1.
Kemudian Yonzipur 17 Kodam Mulawarman. Embrionya dari Denzipur 7. Lalu, Yonzipur 18 Kodam Udayana. Embrionya dari Denzipur 9. Yonzipur 6 Kodam Tanjungpura yang sudah dilikuidasi tahun 1978 dihidupkan kembali. Embrionya dari Denzipur 6. 
Kini Divif 3/Kostrad juga belum memiliki Yonzipur. Belum jelas apakah akan menghidupkan kembali Yonzipur 7 Kostrad yang sudah dilikuidasi tahun 1978, seperti dihidupkannya kembali Yonzipur 6. Atau akan mengambilalih Kodal Yonzipur 8 Kodam Hasanuddin. Sebab markas Yonzipur 8 lebih dekat posisinya dengan Markas Divif 3/Kostrad di Bontomarannu, Gowa, Sulawesi Selatan.
Aneh jika Kodam _zonder_ (tidak memiliki) Batalyon Zeni. Sebagai korps, Zeni memiliki fungsi teknis militer, baik di daerah pertempuran maupun pangkalan. Sehingga diklasifikasikan sebagai satuan bantuan tempur. Memiliki sembilan tugas pokok, yakni konstruksi, destruksi, rintangan, samaran, penyeberangan, penyelidikan, perkubuan, jihandak, serta nubika pasif. 
Personel korps Zeni merupakan kedua terbesar di Angkatan Darat setelah korps Infanteri.
Kini rencananya, menurut Kapusziad Mayjen M Munib, korps Zeni akan membentuk sejumlah Kompi Jihandak Nubika serta Yonzi Jihandak Nubika. Termasuk Pusat Zeni Nubika.
Selain itu dengan luasnya wilayah, ke depan sejumlah Denzipur juga akan dimekarkan menjadi Yonzipur. Misalnya, Denzipur 2 berada di Provinsi Sumatra Barat, Denzipur 5 berada di Provinsi Maluku, Denzipur 8 di Provinsi Kalimantan Selatan, serta tiga Denzipur di Kodam Cendrawasih.
*Sebaran Yonzi:*
Yonzipur 1 Kodam Bukit Barisan
Yonzipur 2 Kodam Sriwijaya
Yonzipur 3 Kodam Siliwangi
Yonzipur 4 Kodam Diponegoro
Yonzipur 5 Kodam Brawijaya
Yonzipur 6 Kodam Tanjungpura
Yonzipur 7 Kostrad (dilikuidasi 1978)
Yonzipur 8 Kodam Hasanuddin
Yonzipur 9 Divif 1/Kostrad
Yonzipur 10 Divif 2/Kostrad
Yonzikon 11 Kodam Jayakarta
Yonzikon 12 Pusziad
Yonzikon 13 Pusziad
Yonzikon 14 Pusziad
Yonzikon 15 Pusziad (dilikuidasi 1978)
Yonzipur 16 Kodam Iskandar Muda
Yonzipur 17 Kodam Mulawarman
Yonzipur 18 Kodam Udayana
Yonzipur 19 Kodam Merdeka
Yonzipur 20 Kodam Kasuari
*Sebaran Denzipur:*
Denzipur 2 Kodam Bukit Barisan di Padang.
Denzipur 3 Kodam Jaya di Jakarta.
Denzipur 5 Kodam Pattimura di Ambon.
Denzipur 8 Kodam Mulawarman di Banjarmasin.
Denzipur 10 Kodam Cendrawasih di Jayapura
Denzipur 11 Kodam Cendrawasih di Merauke.

Denzipur 12 Kodam Cendrawasih di Nabire.

Denzipur 14 Kodam Sriwijaya di Bengkulu (segera diresmikan)




BACA JUGA: Update Berita-Berita Politik Persepektif Republika.co.id, Klik di Sini









Aneh Kodam <em>Zonder</em> Batalyon Zeni |Republika Online


Kurang sekali jika Kodam di Ibu Kota hanya memiliki satu Detasemen Zeni Tempur.




m.republika.co.id




20 strong Battalion zeni and 8 strong detachment units zeni

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> So far how many Badak had been built?


unknown , but i think i remember seeing the hull production line still active , but that's like one year ago .

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## NEKONEKO

Defense expert Al Araf said allowing private enterprises into the nation’s defense industry could be harmful as it would spur competition that could obstruct strategic military affairs and weaken defense-related state-owned enterprises (SOEs), which already faced mismanagement, budget shortages and a lack of locally sourced components.

This article was published in thejakartapost.com with the title "Omnibus law stirs debate on defense industry self-sufficiency". Click to read: https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ate-on-defense-industry-self-sufficiency.html.

If SOE can't compete then they need to improve, better product quality and management.


----------



## Jatosint

Nike said:


> *Aneh Kodam Zonder Batalyon Zeni*
> *Kurang sekali jika Kodam di Ibu Kota hanya memiliki satu Detasemen Zeni Tempur.*
> Red: Erik Purnama Putra
> 
> 
> Dispenad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kapusziad Mayjen Mayjen TNI M Munib meletakkan tunggul (bendera perang) Yonzikon 11 disaksikan Pangdam Jaya Mayjen TNI Dudung Abdurachman di Mabesad, Jumat (23/10).
> 
> 
> REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, Oleh* Selamat Ginting*/Wartawan Senior _Republika_
> ​Akhirnya Komando Daerah Militer (Kodam) Jaya/Jayakarta memiliki Batalyon Zeni (Yonzi). Hal ini setelah Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat (KSAD) Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa memimpin pengalihan komando dan pengendalian (alih kodal) Batalyon Zeni Konstruksi (Yonzikon) 11 dari Pusat Zeni Angkatan Darat (Pusziad) kepada Kodam Jaya.
> Kepala Pusziad Mayjen TNI Muhammad Munib menyerahkan tunggul Durdhaga Wighra (bendera perang Yonzikon 11) kepada Panglima Kodam (Pangdam) Jaya Mayjen TNI Dudung Abdurachman di Markas Besar Angkatan Darat (Mabesad), Jumat (23/10) lalu. Inspektur Jenderal Angkatan Darat (Irjenad) Letjen TNI Mochamad Effendi pernah menjadi Komandan Yonzikon 11 pada tahun 2001-2002.
> “Saya memang ingin secepatnya Kodam Jaya memiliki Batalyon Zeni. Untuk mengamankan Ibu Kota kami membutuhkan Batalyon Zeni yang memiliki kemampuan penjinak bahan peledak (jihandak),” kata Pangdam Jaya Mayjen Dudung Abdurachman, baru-baru ini.
> Menurutnya, kurang sekali jika Kodam di Ibu Kota hanya memiliki satu Detasemen Zeni Tempur (Denzipur). Ke depan, Denzipur 3 Kodam Jaya juga segera dibesarkan menjadi Batalyon Zeni dengan kemampuan penjinak bahan peledak (jihandak) dan nuklir biologi kimia (nubika). Jelang ulang tahun ke-71, Kodam Jaya akhirnya memiliki Yonzi.
> Padahal selama ini Yonzikon 11, Yonzikon 13, dan Yonzikon 14 yang bermarkas di Jakarta, senantiasa berada di bawah komando operasi (BKO) Kodam Jaya sebagai pasukan huru-hara sejak tahun 1965, jika menghadapi masalah instabilitas di Jakarta. Sedangkan Yonzikon 12 berada di Sumatra Selatan kerap berada dalam BKO Kodam Sriwijaya, bersama Yonzipur 2.
> *Trikora*
> Awalnya pada Juli 1962, berdasarkan keputusan Menteri Hankam/Kepala Staf ABRI Jenderal TNI AH Nasution, satuan-satuan Yonzikon berada di bawah Komando Cadangan Strategis Angkatan Darat (Kostrad). Dibentuk untuk Operasi Trikora (Tiga Komando Rakyat) merebut Irian Barat pada 1962-1963.
> Saat itu Kostrad memiliki enam Yonzi, yakni Yonzipur 7 (lintas medan), Yonzipur 9 lintas udara (Para), dan Yonzipur 10 Amfibi. Selain itu juga memiliki Yonzikon 1, Yonzikon 2 Yonzikon 3. Kemudian pada November 1963, Menteri/Panglima Angkatan Darat Letjen TNI Ahmad Yani mengalih-kodal-kan tiga Yonzikon dari Kostrad ke Komando Pusziad.
> Namanya diganti menjadi Yonzikon 11, Yonzikon 12, dan Yonzikon 13. Lalu Panglima Angkatan Darat Letjen Ahmad Yani membentuk lagi Yonzikon 14 dan Yonzikon 15 untuk menghadapi Dwikora Ganyang Malaysia. Akhirnya lima Yonzikon ditugaskan membantu menumpas Gerakan 30 September (G30S) 1965/Partai Komunis Indonesia (PKI).
> Pasalnya, Kodam Jayakarta belum memiliki satuan lapangan zeni. Sehingga tiga Yonzikon berada dalam BKO Kodam Jayakarta. Yonzikon 15 menempati markas bekas Yonzipur 8 di Lenteng Agung. Yonzipur 8 dipindahkan dari Jakarta ke Makassar menjadi bagian dari Kodam Hasanuddin.
> Usai seluruh Yonzi mengikuti Operasi Seroja Timor Timur tahun 1975-1978, TNI Angkatan Darat melakukan perampingan organisasi satuan lapangan. Tiga Yonzi dilikuidasi, yakni Yonzipur 6, Kowilhan III Kalimantan, Yonzipur 7 Resimen Zipur 1, Kostrad dan Yonzikon 15 Resimen Zikon 3 Pusziad.
> Bekas markas Yonzikon 15, kini menjadi Kompi Zeni Penjinak Bahan Peledak (Jihandak) Pusziad. Dengan alihkodal Yonzikon 11, kini hanya Kodam Jaya yang memiliki Yonzikon. Sedangkan kodam lainnya memiliki Yonzipur. Belum jelas apakah Yonzikon 11 akan berganti nama menjadi Yonzipur 11. Sebab Yonzikon menjadi ciri khas Pusziad yang bertanggung jawab kepada Mabesad.
> *Dua kodam*
> Kini hanya Kodam Pattimura dan Kodam Cendrawasih yang belum memiliki Yonzipur atau Yonzikon. Kodam Pattimura wilayahnya meliputi Provinsi Maluku dan Maluku Utara. Kodam ini hanya memiliki Denzipur 5. Kodam Cendrawasih memiliki tiga Denzipur, yakni Denzipur 10, Denzipur 11, dan Denzipur 12. Padahal jika dua Denzipur digabung sudah memenuhi syarat menjadi satu Yonzipur.
> Kodam Kasuari belum lama memiliki Yonzipur 20. Batalyon ini embrionya dari Denzipur 13. Begitu juga dengan Kodam Merdeka, kini memiliki Yonzipur 19. Embrionya dari Denzipur 4. Pemekaran Denzipur menjadi Yonzipur diawali dari Yonzipur 16 Kodam Iskandar Muda. Embrionya dari Denzipur 1.
> Kemudian Yonzipur 17 Kodam Mulawarman. Embrionya dari Denzipur 7. Lalu, Yonzipur 18 Kodam Udayana. Embrionya dari Denzipur 9. Yonzipur 6 Kodam Tanjungpura yang sudah dilikuidasi tahun 1978 dihidupkan kembali. Embrionya dari Denzipur 6.
> Kini Divif 3/Kostrad juga belum memiliki Yonzipur. Belum jelas apakah akan menghidupkan kembali Yonzipur 7 Kostrad yang sudah dilikuidasi tahun 1978, seperti dihidupkannya kembali Yonzipur 6. Atau akan mengambilalih Kodal Yonzipur 8 Kodam Hasanuddin. Sebab markas Yonzipur 8 lebih dekat posisinya dengan Markas Divif 3/Kostrad di Bontomarannu, Gowa, Sulawesi Selatan.
> Aneh jika Kodam _zonder_ (tidak memiliki) Batalyon Zeni. Sebagai korps, Zeni memiliki fungsi teknis militer, baik di daerah pertempuran maupun pangkalan. Sehingga diklasifikasikan sebagai satuan bantuan tempur. Memiliki sembilan tugas pokok, yakni konstruksi, destruksi, rintangan, samaran, penyeberangan, penyelidikan, perkubuan, jihandak, serta nubika pasif.
> Personel korps Zeni merupakan kedua terbesar di Angkatan Darat setelah korps Infanteri.
> Kini rencananya, menurut Kapusziad Mayjen M Munib, korps Zeni akan membentuk sejumlah Kompi Jihandak Nubika serta Yonzi Jihandak Nubika. Termasuk Pusat Zeni Nubika.
> Selain itu dengan luasnya wilayah, ke depan sejumlah Denzipur juga akan dimekarkan menjadi Yonzipur. Misalnya, Denzipur 2 berada di Provinsi Sumatra Barat, Denzipur 5 berada di Provinsi Maluku, Denzipur 8 di Provinsi Kalimantan Selatan, serta tiga Denzipur di Kodam Cendrawasih.
> *Sebaran Yonzi:*
> Yonzipur 1 Kodam Bukit Barisan
> Yonzipur 2 Kodam Sriwijaya
> Yonzipur 3 Kodam Siliwangi
> Yonzipur 4 Kodam Diponegoro
> Yonzipur 5 Kodam Brawijaya
> Yonzipur 6 Kodam Tanjungpura
> Yonzipur 7 Kostrad (dilikuidasi 1978)
> Yonzipur 8 Kodam Hasanuddin
> Yonzipur 9 Divif 1/Kostrad
> Yonzipur 10 Divif 2/Kostrad
> Yonzikon 11 Kodam Jayakarta
> Yonzikon 12 Pusziad
> Yonzikon 13 Pusziad
> Yonzikon 14 Pusziad
> Yonzikon 15 Pusziad (dilikuidasi 1978)
> Yonzipur 16 Kodam Iskandar Muda
> Yonzipur 17 Kodam Mulawarman
> Yonzipur 18 Kodam Udayana
> Yonzipur 19 Kodam Merdeka
> Yonzipur 20 Kodam Kasuari
> *Sebaran Denzipur:*
> Denzipur 2 Kodam Bukit Barisan di Padang.
> Denzipur 3 Kodam Jaya di Jakarta.
> Denzipur 5 Kodam Pattimura di Ambon.
> Denzipur 8 Kodam Mulawarman di Banjarmasin.
> Denzipur 10 Kodam Cendrawasih di Jayapura
> Denzipur 11 Kodam Cendrawasih di Merauke.
> 
> Denzipur 12 Kodam Cendrawasih di Nabire.
> 
> Denzipur 14 Kodam Sriwijaya di Bengkulu (segera diresmikan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACA JUGA: Update Berita-Berita Politik Persepektif Republika.co.id, Klik di Sini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aneh Kodam <em>Zonder</em> Batalyon Zeni |Republika Online
> 
> 
> Kurang sekali jika Kodam di Ibu Kota hanya memiliki satu Detasemen Zeni Tempur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.republika.co.id
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 strong Battalion zeni and 8 strong detachment units zeni



So what's the ideal number? Minimal 1 Yonzipur & 1 Yonzikon per-Kodam/Divisi Kostrad/Pasmar?


----------



## Nike

Jatosint said:


> So what's the ideal number? Minimal 1 Yonzipur & 1 Yonzikon per-Kodam/Divisi Kostrad/Pasmar?



In US army Division structure,there is at least a brigade sized Engineering Battalion


----------



## Nike

The most likely playing ground for those monster is in South China Sea, wish BAKAMLA got more appropriate vessels to match them, if anything the idea of Susi Pudjiastuti to use Makassar class basic design as mothership vessels to other patrol vessels is quite feasible

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## umigami

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321588052645564416Do they still consider Scorpene in this high tension?
(Kayaknya sih iya... jangankan baguette, barang kosher aja dijabanin kok  )




- No Kilo class with AIP so that is out for brand new option.
- scopene still seems like the best option afterall (range, endurance, sub missile capability, and so on)
- Why Soryu has shorter range than Scopene or 214? 
(I got this logic that bigger sub, mean more fuel, mean longer range)


----------



## Raduga

they need a facelift a little and its all good .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321588052645564416Do they still consider Scorpene in this high tension?
> (Kayaknya sih iya... jangankan baguette, barang kosher aja dijabanin kok  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - No Kilo class with AIP so that is out for brand new option.
> - scopene still seems like the best option afterall (range, endurance, sub missile capability, and so on)
> - Why Soryu has shorter range than Scopene or 214?
> (I got this logic that bigger sub, mean more fuel, mean longer range)


the only VLS/Cruise missile capable on that tonnage range i could think is , A26 Oceanic extended and SMX Ocean .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

They don't have to be installed with VLS.
Torpedo tube launch missile is enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Being-Art

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321588052645564416Do they still consider Scorpene in this high tension?
> (Kayaknya sih iya... jangankan baguette, barang kosher aja dijabanin kok  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - No Kilo class with AIP so that is out for brand new option.
> - scopene still seems like the best option afterall (range, endurance, sub missile capability, and so on)
> - Why Soryu has shorter range than Scopene or 214?
> (I got this logic that bigger sub, mean more fuel, mean longer range)


Yep, Antara Scorpene dan Type 214


----------



## trishna_amṛta

umigami said:


> (Kayaknya sih iya... jangankan baguette, barang kosher aja dijabanin kok  )



emang berani apa pemerintah terang2x-an bilang beli barang kosher?



umigami said:


> (I got this logic that bigger sub, mean more fuel, mean longer range)



Generally speaking yes. However it aalso came down to how the designer estimating the design. Furthermore different energy storage & propulsion matter a lot. Example, Diiesel - Li-ion battery powered sub will have more energy density (thus endurance) compare to that of Diesel -AIP


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321588052645564416Do they still consider Scorpene in this high tension?
> (Kayaknya sih iya... jangankan baguette, barang kosher aja dijabanin kok  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - No Kilo class with AIP so that is out for brand new option.
> - scopene still seems like the best option afterall (range, endurance, sub missile capability, and so on)
> - Why Soryu has shorter range than Scopene or 214?
> (I got this logic that bigger sub, mean more fuel, mean longer range)


Scorpene AM2000


----------



## umigami

trishna_amṛta said:


> emang berani apa pemerintah terang2x-an bilang beli barang kosher?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking yes. However it aalso came down to how the designer estimating the design. Furthermore different energy storage & propulsion matter a lot. Example, Diiesel - Li-ion battery powered sub will have more energy density (thus endurance) compare to that of Diesel -AIP


Yg penting masih bisa diusahain.


----------



## polanski

U.S. Reaffirmed Support to Indonesia Against Chinese Agression: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...pport-to-indonesia-against-chinese-agression/


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> SMX Ocean .


Too big for coastal operation and too heavy.
The req is for 1800 ton - 2800 ton coastal submarine with AIP and missile.

Scorpene : 1500 - 1800 ton, AIP, exocet.
214 : 1600 ton, AIP, subharpoon.
A26 : 1900 ton (+500 ton for vls), AIP.
DSME 2000 : 2000 ton, AIP, AShM.

And also, seken submarine huh?


----------



## Raduga

https://news.bellflight.com/en-US/1...i-yB7ZjvNpjyZcTF1fOECy2UfQL4_6CB2tAJoAkH4sz2g


*How the Bell Boeing V-22 Osprey Redefines Humanitarian Aid and Disaster Relief Missions*
5 October 2020, 13:49 (CDT)

Tested in combat and other military operations worldwide, the Bell Boeing V-22 Osprey shines through every mission as an invaluable machine, ready to serve warfighters in any environment. With long-range, a large payload, and spacious fuselage, the platform is designed to move people and cargo wherever it’s needed as quickly as possible. That’s why this renowned military aircraft has had remarkable success during humanitarian aid and disaster relief efforts. Looking at how it can be used for a potential natural disaster that affects the sprawling islands of Indonesia, WBB consultants examined just how useful this aircraft can be in times of distress.




In a completed report commissioned by Bell that analyzes the effect of an earthquake and tsunami off the Indonesian southern coasts of Lombok and West Sumbawa, the Bell Boeing V-22 stands out as the most capable aircraft to support disaster relief over a far distance. In this scenario, the aircraft would work from Bali’s Ngurah Rai International Airport (DPS) for 24-48 hours while assessing the disaster impact on Lombok and Sumbawa. It would then transition to relief operations to the immediate vicinity of the disaster area, delivering critical supplies and evacuating at-risk personnel.




Compared to other platforms, the MV-22 can deploy directly to disaster area without little to any fuel stops. Its range, speed and endurance result in nearly twice as many cargo delivery sorties and over twice as many passengers evacuated as comparable medium lift helicopters. The V-22 Osprey has proven its success as a humanitarian and medical evacuation asset in actual, critical scenarios. This study further reinforces that the V-22 is the ideal aircraft for disaster relief missions over a large amount of terrain.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ravager

Raduga said:


> https://news.bellflight.com/en-US/1...i-yB7ZjvNpjyZcTF1fOECy2UfQL4_6CB2tAJoAkH4sz2g
> 
> 
> *How the Bell Boeing V-22 Osprey Redefines Humanitarian Aid and Disaster Relief Missions*
> 5 October 2020, 13:49 (CDT)
> 
> Tested in combat and other military operations worldwide, the Bell Boeing V-22 Osprey shines through every mission as an invaluable machine, ready to serve warfighters in any environment. With long-range, a large payload, and spacious fuselage, the platform is designed to move people and cargo wherever it’s needed as quickly as possible. That’s why this renowned military aircraft has had remarkable success during humanitarian aid and disaster relief efforts. Looking at how it can be used for a potential natural disaster that affects the sprawling islands of Indonesia, WBB consultants examined just how useful this aircraft can be in times of distress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a completed report commissioned by Bell that analyzes the effect of an earthquake and tsunami off the Indonesian southern coasts of Lombok and West Sumbawa, the Bell Boeing V-22 stands out as the most capable aircraft to support disaster relief over a far distance. In this scenario, the aircraft would work from Bali’s Ngurah Rai International Airport (DPS) for 24-48 hours while assessing the disaster impact on Lombok and Sumbawa. It would then transition to relief operations to the immediate vicinity of the disaster area, delivering critical supplies and evacuating at-risk personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to other platforms, the MV-22 can deploy directly to disaster area without little to any fuel stops. Its range, speed and endurance result in nearly twice as many cargo delivery sorties and over twice as many passengers evacuated as comparable medium lift helicopters. The V-22 Osprey has proven its success as a humanitarian and medical evacuation asset in actual, critical scenarios. This study further reinforces that the V-22 is the ideal aircraft for disaster relief missions over a large amount of terrain.



What a fine and discreet advertising ...


----------



## Gundala

Raduga said:


> the only VLS/Cruise missile capable on that tonnage range i could think is , A26 Oceanic extended and SMX Ocean .
> View attachment 683548
> 
> View attachment 683549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 683550


Im more interested in the "littoral requirement", same as coastal submarine spec? Max 1k tonage with 50M? hmm....interesting 


polanski said:


> U.S. Reaffirmed Support to Indonesia Against Chinese Agression: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...pport-to-indonesia-against-chinese-agression/


Good to hear tho it would be nicer if it translate into actual action. As long as America first policy diplomacy is still in effect its hard to predict the rebound of US-Indonesia relation. Well, but we always hope for the best right?


----------



## mandala

Looks like the new batch of Starstreak is the newest Starstreak LML-NG. Credit to Lembaga Keris.






https://m.facebook.com/lembagakeris/





Advanced Weapons Systems UK | Thales Group


Thales develops, manufactures and provides a full range of solutions from early warning to threat neutralisation, at all levels from very short-range systems to extended air defence.




www.thalesgroup.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Sejumlah prajurit KRI Teuku Umar-385 mengirimkan paket logistik ke KRI Bima Suci-945 dalam latihan 'replenishment at sea' (RAS) di perairan utara Pulau Bengkalis, Selat Malaka, Kamis (29/10/2020). Latihan RAS yang menjadi bagian dari latihan praktek (Lattek) Kartika Jala Krida (KJK) 2020 itu bertujuan untuk memindahkan logistik, obat-obatan, dan dokumen. ANTARA FOTO/Aditya Pradana Putra/foc.




Sejumlah prajurit melakukan peran parade dalam latihan 'replenishment at sea' (RAS) antara KRI Bima Suci-945 dengan KRI Teuku Umar-385 di perairan utara Pulau Bengkalis, Selat Malaka, Kamis (29/10/2020). Latihan RAS yang menjadi bagian dari latihan praktek (Lattek) Kartika Jala Krida (KJK) 2020 itu bertujuan untuk memindahkan logistik, obat-obatan, dan dokumen. ANTARA FOTO/Aditya Pradana Putra/foc.




Foto aerial Pulau Berhala di perairan Selat Malaka, Sumatera Utara, Selasa (27/10/2020). Pulau Berhala merupakan satu dari 12 pulau terluar Indonesia yang mendapatkan status perhatian khusus karena berbatasan langsung dengan wilayah negara Malaysia dan berada di jalur pelayaran internasional Selat Malaka. ANTARA FOTO/Aditya Pradana Putra/foc. 





Prajurit TNI berjalan di dermaga Pulau Berhala di perairan Selat Malaka, Sumatera Utara, Selasa (27/10/2020). Pulau Berhala merupakan satu dari 12 pulau terluar Indonesia yang mendapatkan status perhatian khusus karena berbatasan langsung dengan wilayah negara Malaysia dan berada di jalur pelayaran internasional Selat Malaka. ANTARA FOTO/Aditya Pradana Putra/foc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

Being-Art said:


> Yep, Antara Scorpene dan Type 214


Turki : boycott barang prancis, beli barang kita, terjamin dan pasti ga nimbulin kributan




Nike said:


> *Aneh Kodam Zonder Batalyon Zeni*
> *Kurang sekali jika Kodam di Ibu Kota hanya memiliki satu Detasemen Zeni Tempur.*
> Red: Erik Purnama Putra
> 
> 
> Dispenad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kapusziad Mayjen Mayjen TNI M Munib meletakkan tunggul (bendera perang) Yonzikon 11 disaksikan Pangdam Jaya Mayjen TNI Dudung Abdurachman di Mabesad, Jumat (23/10).
> 
> 
> REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, Oleh* Selamat Ginting*/Wartawan Senior _Republika_
> ​Akhirnya Komando Daerah Militer (Kodam) Jaya/Jayakarta memiliki Batalyon Zeni (Yonzi). Hal ini setelah Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat (KSAD) Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa memimpin pengalihan komando dan pengendalian (alih kodal) Batalyon Zeni Konstruksi (Yonzikon) 11 dari Pusat Zeni Angkatan Darat (Pusziad) kepada Kodam Jaya.
> Kepala Pusziad Mayjen TNI Muhammad Munib menyerahkan tunggul Durdhaga Wighra (bendera perang Yonzikon 11) kepada Panglima Kodam (Pangdam) Jaya Mayjen TNI Dudung Abdurachman di Markas Besar Angkatan Darat (Mabesad), Jumat (23/10) lalu. Inspektur Jenderal Angkatan Darat (Irjenad) Letjen TNI Mochamad Effendi pernah menjadi Komandan Yonzikon 11 pada tahun 2001-2002.
> “Saya memang ingin secepatnya Kodam Jaya memiliki Batalyon Zeni. Untuk mengamankan Ibu Kota kami membutuhkan Batalyon Zeni yang memiliki kemampuan penjinak bahan peledak (jihandak),” kata Pangdam Jaya Mayjen Dudung Abdurachman, baru-baru ini.
> Menurutnya, kurang sekali jika Kodam di Ibu Kota hanya memiliki satu Detasemen Zeni Tempur (Denzipur). Ke depan, Denzipur 3 Kodam Jaya juga segera dibesarkan menjadi Batalyon Zeni dengan kemampuan penjinak bahan peledak (jihandak) dan nuklir biologi kimia (nubika). Jelang ulang tahun ke-71, Kodam Jaya akhirnya memiliki Yonzi.
> Padahal selama ini Yonzikon 11, Yonzikon 13, dan Yonzikon 14 yang bermarkas di Jakarta, senantiasa berada di bawah komando operasi (BKO) Kodam Jaya sebagai pasukan huru-hara sejak tahun 1965, jika menghadapi masalah instabilitas di Jakarta. Sedangkan Yonzikon 12 berada di Sumatra Selatan kerap berada dalam BKO Kodam Sriwijaya, bersama Yonzipur 2.
> *Trikora*
> Awalnya pada Juli 1962, berdasarkan keputusan Menteri Hankam/Kepala Staf ABRI Jenderal TNI AH Nasution, satuan-satuan Yonzikon berada di bawah Komando Cadangan Strategis Angkatan Darat (Kostrad). Dibentuk untuk Operasi Trikora (Tiga Komando Rakyat) merebut Irian Barat pada 1962-1963.
> Saat itu Kostrad memiliki enam Yonzi, yakni Yonzipur 7 (lintas medan), Yonzipur 9 lintas udara (Para), dan Yonzipur 10 Amfibi. Selain itu juga memiliki Yonzikon 1, Yonzikon 2 Yonzikon 3. Kemudian pada November 1963, Menteri/Panglima Angkatan Darat Letjen TNI Ahmad Yani mengalih-kodal-kan tiga Yonzikon dari Kostrad ke Komando Pusziad.
> Namanya diganti menjadi Yonzikon 11, Yonzikon 12, dan Yonzikon 13. Lalu Panglima Angkatan Darat Letjen Ahmad Yani membentuk lagi Yonzikon 14 dan Yonzikon 15 untuk menghadapi Dwikora Ganyang Malaysia. Akhirnya lima Yonzikon ditugaskan membantu menumpas Gerakan 30 September (G30S) 1965/Partai Komunis Indonesia (PKI).
> Pasalnya, Kodam Jayakarta belum memiliki satuan lapangan zeni. Sehingga tiga Yonzikon berada dalam BKO Kodam Jayakarta. Yonzikon 15 menempati markas bekas Yonzipur 8 di Lenteng Agung. Yonzipur 8 dipindahkan dari Jakarta ke Makassar menjadi bagian dari Kodam Hasanuddin.
> Usai seluruh Yonzi mengikuti Operasi Seroja Timor Timur tahun 1975-1978, TNI Angkatan Darat melakukan perampingan organisasi satuan lapangan. Tiga Yonzi dilikuidasi, yakni Yonzipur 6, Kowilhan III Kalimantan, Yonzipur 7 Resimen Zipur 1, Kostrad dan Yonzikon 15 Resimen Zikon 3 Pusziad.
> Bekas markas Yonzikon 15, kini menjadi Kompi Zeni Penjinak Bahan Peledak (Jihandak) Pusziad. Dengan alihkodal Yonzikon 11, kini hanya Kodam Jaya yang memiliki Yonzikon. Sedangkan kodam lainnya memiliki Yonzipur. Belum jelas apakah Yonzikon 11 akan berganti nama menjadi Yonzipur 11. Sebab Yonzikon menjadi ciri khas Pusziad yang bertanggung jawab kepada Mabesad.
> *Dua kodam*
> Kini hanya Kodam Pattimura dan Kodam Cendrawasih yang belum memiliki Yonzipur atau Yonzikon. Kodam Pattimura wilayahnya meliputi Provinsi Maluku dan Maluku Utara. Kodam ini hanya memiliki Denzipur 5. Kodam Cendrawasih memiliki tiga Denzipur, yakni Denzipur 10, Denzipur 11, dan Denzipur 12. Padahal jika dua Denzipur digabung sudah memenuhi syarat menjadi satu Yonzipur.
> Kodam Kasuari belum lama memiliki Yonzipur 20. Batalyon ini embrionya dari Denzipur 13. Begitu juga dengan Kodam Merdeka, kini memiliki Yonzipur 19. Embrionya dari Denzipur 4. Pemekaran Denzipur menjadi Yonzipur diawali dari Yonzipur 16 Kodam Iskandar Muda. Embrionya dari Denzipur 1.
> Kemudian Yonzipur 17 Kodam Mulawarman. Embrionya dari Denzipur 7. Lalu, Yonzipur 18 Kodam Udayana. Embrionya dari Denzipur 9. Yonzipur 6 Kodam Tanjungpura yang sudah dilikuidasi tahun 1978 dihidupkan kembali. Embrionya dari Denzipur 6.
> Kini Divif 3/Kostrad juga belum memiliki Yonzipur. Belum jelas apakah akan menghidupkan kembali Yonzipur 7 Kostrad yang sudah dilikuidasi tahun 1978, seperti dihidupkannya kembali Yonzipur 6. Atau akan mengambilalih Kodal Yonzipur 8 Kodam Hasanuddin. Sebab markas Yonzipur 8 lebih dekat posisinya dengan Markas Divif 3/Kostrad di Bontomarannu, Gowa, Sulawesi Selatan.
> Aneh jika Kodam _zonder_ (tidak memiliki) Batalyon Zeni. Sebagai korps, Zeni memiliki fungsi teknis militer, baik di daerah pertempuran maupun pangkalan. Sehingga diklasifikasikan sebagai satuan bantuan tempur. Memiliki sembilan tugas pokok, yakni konstruksi, destruksi, rintangan, samaran, penyeberangan, penyelidikan, perkubuan, jihandak, serta nubika pasif.
> Personel korps Zeni merupakan kedua terbesar di Angkatan Darat setelah korps Infanteri.
> Kini rencananya, menurut Kapusziad Mayjen M Munib, korps Zeni akan membentuk sejumlah Kompi Jihandak Nubika serta Yonzi Jihandak Nubika. Termasuk Pusat Zeni Nubika.
> Selain itu dengan luasnya wilayah, ke depan sejumlah Denzipur juga akan dimekarkan menjadi Yonzipur. Misalnya, Denzipur 2 berada di Provinsi Sumatra Barat, Denzipur 5 berada di Provinsi Maluku, Denzipur 8 di Provinsi Kalimantan Selatan, serta tiga Denzipur di Kodam Cendrawasih.
> *Sebaran Yonzi:*
> Yonzipur 1 Kodam Bukit Barisan
> Yonzipur 2 Kodam Sriwijaya
> Yonzipur 3 Kodam Siliwangi
> Yonzipur 4 Kodam Diponegoro
> Yonzipur 5 Kodam Brawijaya
> Yonzipur 6 Kodam Tanjungpura
> Yonzipur 7 Kostrad (dilikuidasi 1978)
> Yonzipur 8 Kodam Hasanuddin
> Yonzipur 9 Divif 1/Kostrad
> Yonzipur 10 Divif 2/Kostrad
> Yonzikon 11 Kodam Jayakarta
> Yonzikon 12 Pusziad
> Yonzikon 13 Pusziad
> Yonzikon 14 Pusziad
> Yonzikon 15 Pusziad (dilikuidasi 1978)
> Yonzipur 16 Kodam Iskandar Muda
> Yonzipur 17 Kodam Mulawarman
> Yonzipur 18 Kodam Udayana
> Yonzipur 19 Kodam Merdeka
> Yonzipur 20 Kodam Kasuari
> *Sebaran Denzipur:*
> Denzipur 2 Kodam Bukit Barisan di Padang.
> Denzipur 3 Kodam Jaya di Jakarta.
> Denzipur 5 Kodam Pattimura di Ambon.
> Denzipur 8 Kodam Mulawarman di Banjarmasin.
> Denzipur 10 Kodam Cendrawasih di Jayapura
> Denzipur 11 Kodam Cendrawasih di Merauke.
> 
> Denzipur 12 Kodam Cendrawasih di Nabire.
> 
> Denzipur 14 Kodam Sriwijaya di Bengkulu (segera diresmikan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACA JUGA: Update Berita-Berita Politik Persepektif Republika.co.id, Klik di Sini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aneh Kodam <em>Zonder</em> Batalyon Zeni |Republika Online
> 
> 
> Kurang sekali jika Kodam di Ibu Kota hanya memiliki satu Detasemen Zeni Tempur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.republika.co.id
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 strong Battalion zeni and 8 strong detachment units zeni


Speaking of size, detachment and batallion is in same size right? Lead by pamen?


----------



## mejikuhibiu

NEKONEKO said:


> Too big for coastal operation and too heavy.
> The req is for 1800 ton - 2800 ton coastal submarine with AIP and missile.
> 
> Scorpene : 1500 - 1800 ton, AIP, exocet.
> 214 : 1600 ton, AIP, subharpoon.
> A26 : 1900 ton (+500 ton for vls), AIP.
> DSME 2000 : 2000 ton, AIP, AShM.
> 
> And also, seken submarine huh?


Maybe its only candidate for subs 
1.U214
2.A26
3.Scorpene


----------



## Raduga

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## trishna_amṛta

polanski said:


> U.S. Reaffirmed Support to Indonesia Against Chinese Agression: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...pport-to-indonesia-against-chinese-agression/



I would read such statement with prudence. For all purpose and intent "Support" could simply mean financing, humanitarian aid. or diplomatic support without any tangible action to back it up. Keep in mind that Trump administration policies has been based upon withdrawing from Europe, West Pacific, Central Asia (a-stan), and Middle East


----------



## Raduga

NEKONEKO said:


> Too big for coastal operation and too heavy.
> The req is for 1800 ton - 2800 ton coastal submarine with AIP and missile.
> 
> Scorpene : 1500 - 1800 ton, AIP, exocet.
> 214 : 1600 ton, AIP, subharpoon.
> A26 : 1900 ton (+500 ton for vls), AIP.
> DSME 2000 : 2000 ton, AIP, AShM.
> 
> And also, seken submarine huh?


for coastal/littoral would be this one .


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Raduga said:


> for coastal/littoral would be this one .
> View attachment 683985



Coastal / littoral sub without pump jet?! Better get another sub with one


----------



## Jatosint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322155810240176128
No M109 again for this Latancab?


----------



## umigami

Ruhnama said:


> Turki : boycott barang prancis, beli barang kita, terjamin dan pasti ga nimbulin kributan


Ooo.. tidak bisa, penawaramu bagaimana?
Mau pakai misil apa? 
Yakin elu gak kena sangsi jerman kalo ugal ugalan gini terus? Klo gw terlanjur pesan 214 elu nanti jadinya gimana?


----------



## NEKONEKO

umigami said:


> Ooo.. tidak bisa, penawaramu bagaimana?
> Mau pakai misil apa?
> Yakin elu gak kena sangsi jerman kalo ugal ugalan gini terus? Klo gw terlanjur pesan 214 elu nanti jadinya gimana?



Currently Turkey is developing gezgin missile, alternative options for TNI if they want LACM but can't get it from the US or Europe.

Kalau ambil kasel mereka mungkin ntar boleh beli rudal gezgin, atau kalau bisa cuman beli rudalnya aja dan beli kasel lain.


----------



## Nike

Jatosint said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322155810240176128
> No M109 again for this Latancab?



M48 itu apaan?


----------



## umigami

NEKONEKO said:


> Currently Turkey is developing gezgin missile, alternative options for TNI if they want LACM but can't get it from the US or Europe.
> 
> Kalau ambil kasel mereka mungkin ntar boleh beli rudal gezgin, atau kalau bisa cuman beli rudalnya aja dan beli kasel lain.


Just buy the proven one please!
And we could equipped Scorpene with mbda NCM too if necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Nike said:


> M48 itu apaan?


76mm Mountain Gun




https://images.app.goo.gl/EKTxFFMaWW31j2Sy5


----------



## Lasa-X

Jatosint said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322155810240176128
> No M109 again for this Latancab?


No Kh-178/179?


----------



## Nike

Whizzack said:


> 76mm Mountain Gun
> View attachment 684075
> 
> https://images.app.goo.gl/EKTxFFMaWW31j2Sy5



Should transfer them into Battalion Artillery in Papua, they need them actually. Those gun fit Central Papua condition


umigami said:


> Just buy the proven one please!
> And we could equipped Scorpene with mbda NCM too if necessary.



U209 class with harpoon Missiles


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> Should transfer them into Battalion Artillery in Papua, they need them actually. Those gun fit Central Papua condition
> 
> 
> U209 class with harpoon Missiles


Why don't equipment our current Nagapasa-class with harpoon then?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

umigami said:


> Why don't equipment our current Nagapasa-class with harpoon then?



Because when one need naval based missile either surface or submarine launch, RGM-84 / UGM-84 should be the last in the choice of option (desperate option when other missile are unavailable)


----------



## umigami

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322325914290565125GREAT!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

Anyone knew the vehicle on the left of tht thumbnail?


----------



## umigami

Var Dracon said:


> Anyone knew the vehicle on the left of tht thumbnail?


Old prototype of Anoa 20mm with South Africa turret?
It's been quite sometimes now.


----------



## Nike

Var Dracon said:


> Anyone knew the vehicle on the left of tht thumbnail?



Recon version of Anoa with Denel turret 20 mm

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322325914290565125GREAT!!!


F15

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Nike said:


> F15


F-15 or F-18..? 
Also "_offered_ _another type of current fighter to Indonesia. Not the latest advance one but still in service_." 
Does it mean used (second hand) fighters that are currently still in US service? Or new built fighters but based on existing in-service models (so no F-15EX or Silent Eagle variants)..?


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322325914290565125GREAT!!!


sounds silly but ..... i wonder if the current french beheading buzz + macron stunt will affect our procurement program , could be the US Salesman using it as advantage and go full throttle to offer what they can .


----------



## Fl0gger

It is not wise to keep both eagle and flanker in our inventory for now heheheh


----------



## umigami

Fl0gger said:


> It is not wise to keep both eagle and flanker in our inventory for now heheheh


Better than don't get waiver and ended up don't get both.


----------



## Chestnut

Whizzack said:


> F-15 or F-18..?
> Also "_offered_ _another type of current fighter to Indonesia. Not the latest advance one but still in service_."
> Does it mean used (second hand) fighters that are currently still in US service? Or new built fighters but based on existing in-service models (so no F-15EX or Silent Eagle variants)..?


Still in service means the type is still used by the USAF. It doesn't automatically mean a used item.


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Euronaval Video: MBDA Launches The New VL MICA NG*

Thanks to the technological innovations it incorporates, the new VL MICA NG system offers improved capabilities to handle atypical targets (UAVs, small aircraft) as well as future threats, characterised by increasingly low observable infrared and radio frequency signatures. Additionally, it will be able to intercept at longer distances the ‘conventional’ targets (aircraft, helicopters, cruise missiles and anti-ship missiles) already addressed by the current VL MICA system.

The dimensions of the MICA NG munition remain unchanged, allowing it to be integrated into existing VL MICA launchers. The existing missile data link mechanisms are compatible with the increased kinematic performance of the missiles, enabling current VL MICA systems to be upgraded to VL MICA NG standard by simple software updates.






The main evolution of the MICA NG compared to the existing MICA are:

Extension of the motor with the addition of a second pulse (max Interception range increased to 40 km, similar to the reference on the market: Raytheon’s ESSM).
Compression of other equipment
Introduction of latest technologies such as dual pulse motor, AESA RF seeker and FPA IIR seeker
Based on an entirely new design, the MICA NG missile inherits the external dimensions and unique concept that has made the MICA anti-air missile such a success for a quarter of a century. This concept means MICA features either an infrared or a radio frequency seeker on the same common missile body, allowing the operator, at the moment of firing, to select the best option to respond to the tactics adopted by the adversary.

On the MICA NG, a new infrared seeker based on a matrix sensor will provide increased sensitivity, while a new radio frequency seeker with an active electronically scanned antenna (AESA) will allow for smart detection strategies. The lower volume of electronic components will enable the MICA NG to carry a larger load of propellant, significantly extending its range, and the new dual-pulse rocket motor will provide additional energy to the missile at the end of its flight, improving its manoeuvrability and its ability to intercept targets at long range. In surface-to-air mode, the MICA NG will be able to intercept targets over 40 km away. Finally, maintenance and ownership costs will be significantly reduced thanks to internal sensors that will monitor the status of the munition throughout its life cycle.

The MICA NG missile will be available in series production from 2026. Bertuzzi confirmed that MBDA already has an undisclosed launch customer for the new missile.









Euronaval Video: MBDA launches the new VL MICA NG - Naval News


At Euronaval Online, the digital edition of Euronaval 2020, Europe's leading missile producer unveils the VL MICA NG. Thanks to this new surface-to-air missile based on the successful VL MICA, MBDA can now offer a naval air defence system that matches the ESSM in terms of range.




www.navalnews.com


----------



## Fl0gger

umigami said:


> Better than don't get waiver and ended up don't get both.


We wont get any eagel's any time soon


----------



## Whizzack

Chestnut said:


> Still in service means the type is still used by the USAF. It doesn't automatically mean a used item.


I know.. hence my question..


----------



## Var Dracon

Indonesian RCWS, certified November 2019. It has thermal cam, rangefinder, and target locking system

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ravager

While the Eagles are surely dream toys for much of us . It was a question of common sense and financial sanity to think that we would operate eagle along with the SU . Add that for super bug too ....
Just go along with the 16's . Unless by some miracle Trump were willing to dump 1 sq of Eagle for a freebies . There is no chance in hell we add other type of fighter ...


----------



## Gundala

Well at least they do it right this time by offering F15 to counter SU35 sanction if this is true. Whether we take it or not thats a different story. Anyway what has been missing from this Prabowo terms so far is the grand plan to differ the rail from MEF. Or perhaps he hasnt open it up yet, what I have been hearing so far is type of aircraft but not how we going to posture our Air Force in say 20 years from now. 

Looking on how US is now pushing India for Special Super Hornet makes me wonder, are we going to be the next India? Do we really need to get the US product? Is it going to be in line with AU long term posture plan? Unless specific event happen I am pretty sure we going to have the answer in the next couple of months.

For now I still think getting brand new Viper only or Raffale only is our best bet. Upgrade the F16 C/D and Hawk to maintain the numbers, then get that dang tanker we desperatly need. While on it join the military exercise with our friends who has EWA/P8 to get to know how we can integrate with them before we get one of it. Forget about how China going to feel about it, its our national interest to do interoperability with our friends when things get hot.


----------



## umigami

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323051193149595648I thought we already do this upgrade. 🤔


----------



## Jatosint



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323051193149595648I thought we already do this upgrade. 🤔


AFAIK only 4 officially has been getting upgrade in Bellarus. 2 SU-27 (TS 2701-TS 2702) and 2 SU-30 (TS 3001-TS 3002).
The detail of the upgrade/MLU is still classified but surely include avionics, EW suite/Jammer pod and there are rumours about it also getting the same Radar as SU-35.


----------



## Nike




----------



## Jatosint

Those separatists are getting desperate in propaganda, aren't they?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323158226481733632

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Fl0gger

Upgrade flanker seharusnya tetap ke belarus mereka jago nya upgrade avionik tapi situasi politik nya sedang panas, ke ukraine pasti ruskie mencak mencak , so the flanker upgrade goes to...?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Gundala said:


> AFAIK only 4 officially has been getting upgrade in Bellarus. 2 SU-27 (TS 2701-TS 2702) and 2 SU-30 (TS 3001-TS 3002).
> The detail of the upgrade/MLU is still classified but surely include avionics, EW suite/Jammer pod and there are rumours about it also getting the same Radar as SU-35.


Itu bukannya perbaikan? Ada retaknya klo ga salah inget.


----------



## Nike

Jatosint said:


> Those separatists are getting desperate in propaganda, aren't they?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323158226481733632



The one who put it on Twitter is from Suara Papua, how can they still exist while voicing separatism and anti Indonesia agenda? Even supporting a politician from Papua New Guinea claim over West Papua and Papua!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Jatosint said:


> Those separatists are getting desperate in propaganda, aren't they?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323158226481733632



Not excatly. They have been doing it for few years already, you just haven't notice them that's all. In fact they have several official Youtube channell, but if you ask further detail I'm sorry because I no longer kept record / log of them (hardrive get contaminated by listrik PLN beyond recovery)

The problem is the vast majority of public doesn't understand how to think critically. What make you think creating & distributing hoax content made so much money anyway. Furthermore the western medias backing up those separatist out of their own political agenda of course. Try check on r/indonesia few of their buzzers always on standby there.


----------



## HeyPaula1963

trishna_amṛta said:


> Try check on r/indonesia few of their buzzers always on standby there.


Yeah, agree about Indonesia subreddit. Many people there having kind of SJW view and so idealistic about things. Actually, sometimes we have to use pragmatic solutions to done some problems.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

HeyPaula1963 said:


> Yeah, agree about Indonesia subreddit. Many people there having kind of SJW view and so idealistic about things. Actually, sometimes we have to use pragmatic solutions to done some problems.



That because the originale r/indonesia redditor mostly gone. And r/indonesia is now crowded by KasKus inhabitant. Moreover many of them are teenager.

The separatis activity is far more pronounce elsewhere. In Quora for example if you ever confront the separatis narrative even if you have counter evidence such as video or pictures along with link to the original file that has metadata with timestamp + GPS you will still be branded as racist. bigot and potentially be ban for disagreeing. Same thing with Facebook. While place such as Youtube doesn't care with anyone politic as long you were paying them (which is actually good)


----------



## HeyPaula1963

trishna_amṛta said:


> That because the originale r/indonesia redditor mostly gone. And r/indonesia is now crowded by KasKus inhabitant. Moreover many of them are teenager.
> 
> The separatis activity is far more pronounce elsewhere. In Quora for example if you ever confront the separatis narrative even if you have counter evidence such as video or pictures along with link to the original file that has metadata with timestamp + GPS you will still be branded as racist. bigot and potentially be ban for disagreeing. Same thing with Facebook. While place such as Youtube doesn't care with anyone politic as long you were paying them (which is actually good)


Ok, well explained.


----------



## whatintarnation

trishna_amṛta said:


> That because the originale r/indonesia redditor mostly gone. And r/indonesia is now crowded by KasKus inhabitant. Moreover many of them are teenager.
> 
> The separatis activity is far more pronounce elsewhere. In Quora for example if you ever confront the separatis narrative even if you have counter evidence such as video or pictures along with link to the original file that has metadata with timestamp + GPS you will still be branded as racist. bigot and potentially be ban for disagreeing. Same thing with Facebook. While place such as Youtube doesn't care with anyone politic as long you were paying them (which is actually good)


From my experience on r/indonesia, it's just one or two ozzies looking for people to argue with that usually post pro-separatist posts.

Quora has been on the decline for a while now. I don't take anything on that website seriously anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

NEKONEKO said:


> Itu bukannya perbaikan? Ada retaknya klo ga salah inget.


Nope, kyknya macam Falcon star (rangka+avionic) secara TS 2701/02 sama TS 3001/02 yg paling tuir. Seperti yg @Fl0gger bilang Belarus itu ahli avionic.

*Empat Jet Tempur Sukhoi TNI AU Jalani Upgrade di Belarusia*

_“Ada dua pesawat yang sedang stanby di sini (Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin), kemudian dua pemeliharaan di Skatek (Skadron Teknik),* empat sedang melaksanakan upgrade yang batch pertama*, yaitu pesawat-pesawat Sukhoi Su-27 di Belarusia. Kemudian delapan pesawat sedang melaksanakan kegiatan dalam rangka HUT TNI Angkatan Udara di Lanud Iswahjudi, Madiun,” terang Kadispenau, Marsma TNI Jemi Trisonjaya, di Skadron Udara 11 Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin, Makassar, pekan lalu."_

Katanya both the SU-27 get glass cockpit, 3 large HUD, new navigation system, Radar warning system to hunt down Airborne Early Warning aircraft and ECM. Last but not least they also get Irbis-E radar. Is it all true? I dont know

All I know is that this SU-27 upgrade during Pak Hadi Era was meant to be able to do Electronic Warfare. He also said that he wanted to have 1 SKA dedicated to do EW. Well, he is now Panglima TNI, and even as Panglima it aint easy to grab his dream 

_"Dalam wawancara khusus dengan majalah Angkasa versi cetak April 2017 Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto mengatakan :
"TNI AU juga sedang menyiapkan skadron khusus untuk perang elektonik, electronic warfare. Su-27 yang 01 dan 02 nanti akan datang dengan dilengkapi jammer pod. Ke depannya kita pikirkan skadron khusus, terpisah untuk perang elektronik"."_

*Dua Pesawat Su-27 TNI AU Akan Dilengkapi Jammer Pod*

SKA 14 base in Iswahjudi recently get their own 3 Sukhoi given from SKA 11, one SU-27 (TS 2701) and two SU-30 (TS 3001 & TS 3002). All those fighters had just get their upgrade and life extension from Belarus. So TS 2702 staying at SKA 11? Are they sharing fighters with EW capability? 

*Tiga Pesawat Sukhoi Perkuat Lanud Iswahjudi*


----------



## umigami

*AS Sebut Indonesia Belum Bisa Miliki Jet Tempur F-35*
Sebagai gantinya, kata Luthfi, Amerika Serikat akan menawarkan beberapa seri F-16 kepada Indonesia dalam waktu dekat. Dalam sebuah pembicaraan ketika Prabowo Subianto melawat ke AS, kata dia, *Indonesia juga akan ditawarkan pesawat tempur lain yang setara dengan seri F generasi keempat.*

let's wait.


----------



## Fl0gger

Pilih mana kira kira growler atau super eagle...?
Kalau saya personaly more to growler


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> *AS Sebut Indonesia Belum Bisa Miliki Jet Tempur F-35*
> Sebagai gantinya, kata Luthfi, Amerika Serikat akan menawarkan beberapa seri F-16 kepada Indonesia dalam waktu dekat. Dalam sebuah pembicaraan ketika Prabowo Subianto melawat ke AS, kata dia, *Indonesia juga akan ditawarkan pesawat tempur lain yang setara dengan seri F generasi keempat.*
> 
> let's wait.


Found something that sums up current development





__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2882071632078499&id=100008270716403





That is the development

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Fl0gger said:


> Pilih mana kira kira growler atau super eagle...?
> Kalau saya personaly more to growler



Apple to Orange kalau itu. Super Eagle khan Air Superiority, seedangkan Growler dedicated EW


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Found something that sums up current development
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2882071632078499&id=100008270716403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the development


I take this Eagle or Hornet offer as *complement* of Viper offer. Am I wrong?


----------



## Whizzack

umigami said:


> I take this Eagle or Hornet offer as *complement* of Viper offer. Am I wrong?



By "complement" you mean we can only get the alternate fighter model only if we buy Vipers first...? Seems like that will just unnecessarily complicate things... Any reason why we can't buy F-18s or F-15s directly...?


----------



## umigami

Whizzack said:


> By "complement" you mean we can only get the alternate fighter model only if we buy Vipers first...? Seems like that will just unnecessarily complicate things... Any reason why we can't buy F-18s or F-15s directly...?


Kebutuhan fighter baru kita kan 3 skadron.
Ngoperasiin F15e 3 skadron mah, mehoong bos..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

whatintarnation said:


> Quora has been on the decline


In early time there are some sjw, leftiesr libtard etc but next wuora filled with mlm style kisah sukses, sad story, esek2 and drama beteween indonesian quora user about uang mitra


NEKONEKO said:


> *Euronaval Video: MBDA Launches The New VL MICA NG*
> 
> Thanks to the technological innovations it incorporates, the new VL MICA NG system offers improved capabilities to handle atypical targets (UAVs, small aircraft) as well as future threats, characterised by increasingly low observable infrared and radio frequency signatures. Additionally, it will be able to intercept at longer distances the ‘conventional’ targets (aircraft, helicopters, cruise missiles and anti-ship missiles) already addressed by the current VL MICA system.
> 
> The dimensions of the MICA NG munition remain unchanged, allowing it to be integrated into existing VL MICA launchers. The existing missile data link mechanisms are compatible with the increased kinematic performance of the missiles, enabling current VL MICA systems to be upgraded to VL MICA NG standard by simple software updates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main evolution of the MICA NG compared to the existing MICA are:
> 
> Extension of the motor with the addition of a second pulse (max Interception range increased to 40 km, similar to the reference on the market: Raytheon’s ESSM).
> Compression of other equipment
> Introduction of latest technologies such as dual pulse motor, AESA RF seeker and FPA IIR seeker
> Based on an entirely new design, the MICA NG missile inherits the external dimensions and unique concept that has made the MICA anti-air missile such a success for a quarter of a century. This concept means MICA features either an infrared or a radio frequency seeker on the same common missile body, allowing the operator, at the moment of firing, to select the best option to respond to the tactics adopted by the adversary.
> 
> On the MICA NG, a new infrared seeker based on a matrix sensor will provide increased sensitivity, while a new radio frequency seeker with an active electronically scanned antenna (AESA) will allow for smart detection strategies. The lower volume of electronic components will enable the MICA NG to carry a larger load of propellant, significantly extending its range, and the new dual-pulse rocket motor will provide additional energy to the missile at the end of its flight, improving its manoeuvrability and its ability to intercept targets at long range. In surface-to-air mode, the MICA NG will be able to intercept targets over 40 km away. Finally, maintenance and ownership costs will be significantly reduced thanks to internal sensors that will monitor the status of the munition throughout its life cycle.
> 
> The MICA NG missile will be available in series production from 2026. Bertuzzi confirmed that MBDA already has an undisclosed launch customer for the new missile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Euronaval Video: MBDA launches the new VL MICA NG - Naval News
> 
> 
> At Euronaval Online, the digital edition of Euronaval 2020, Europe's leading missile producer unveils the VL MICA NG. Thanks to this new surface-to-air missile based on the successful VL MICA, MBDA can now offer a naval air defence system that matches the ESSM in terms of range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.navalnews.com


maybe can putting it in wishlist wait to 2026


----------



## HeyPaula1963

Ruhnama said:


> leftiesr libtard


I consider leftist and liberal as two different way of thinking. But, because in US the Democratic Party is considered as left and Republican Party is considered as right, so liberals are considered as left there.


umigami said:


> *AS Sebut Indonesia Belum Bisa Miliki Jet Tempur F-35*
> Sebagai gantinya, kata Luthfi, Amerika Serikat akan menawarkan beberapa seri F-16 kepada Indonesia dalam waktu dekat. Dalam sebuah pembicaraan ketika Prabowo Subianto melawat ke AS, kata dia, *Indonesia juga akan ditawarkan pesawat tempur lain yang setara dengan seri F generasi keempat.*
> 
> let's wait.


Still, I think we will buy the F-16 instead of other "F". Even though, it means to replacing twin engine F-5 of 14th Squadron, that doesn't mean it have to be replaced by another twin engine fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> I take this Eagle or Hornet offer as *complement* of Viper offer. Am I wrong?


It's not complementing anything, both sides always go for counter trade and now the counter trade is for F15/F18 pick one



MoD doesn't like single engine fighter apparently


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> It's not complementing anything, both sides always go for counter trade and now the counter trade is for F15/F18 pick one
> 
> 
> 
> MoD doesn't like single engine fighter apparently


Still... there is no way Indonesia can add a new species of Fighter more than a Skadron. I still think It's gonna be 2 skadron worth of Viper plus a skadron of something else (elang or tawon).


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> Found something that sums up current development
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2882071632078499&id=100008270716403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the development



Assumning there is some grain of truth in that facebook post. I say lets go with the Super Bug. I'm not saying the Super Eagle is bad, but it basically a missiiles truck which mean they need forward targeting asset and the ammount of missiles to arming them.And so far we have neither


----------



## HeyPaula1963

Kansel said:


> MoD doesn't like single engine fighter apparently


Yeah... I forgot about it. I still don't know what is in the head our MoD for he is so _ngebet_ with twin engine fighter. If it's about range, I think he will choose F-18 more than F-15, because we can refuel F-18 mid-air, at least for now.


----------



## umigami

trishna_amṛta said:


> Assumning there is some grain of truth in that facebook post. I say lets go with the Super Bug. I'm not saying the Super Eagle is bad, but it basically a missiiles truck which mean *they need forward targeting asset* and the ammount of missiles to arming them.And so far we have neither


The more reason to pick Super eagle in my opinion. That will push AF to commit to F35 more seriously in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

HeyPaula1963 said:


> Yeah... I forgot about it. I still don't know what is in the head our MoD for he is so _ngebet_ with twin engine fighter. If it's about range, I think he will choose F-18 more than F-15, because we can refuel F-18 mid-air, at least for now.



Combat redundancy and "tarikan" nya beda ama single engine


umigami said:


> The more reason to pick Super eagle in my opinion. That will push AF to commit to F35 more seriously in the future.



i don't see the US will sell us the F-35 within the next decade or so. Can't say I blame the US administration though


----------



## NEKONEKO

I guess that we will buy F16, previously our govt expressed interested in F35 but got rejected so back to the previous plan to buy F16 (3 or 2 sqa? Rencana awal 3 tpi klo ga salah diturunin jadi 2 ya ?) and I think we will buy another jet fighter from europe / russia if we buy F16.


----------



## Chestnut

trishna_amṛta said:


> i don't see the US will sell us the F-35 within the next decade or so. Can't say I blame the US administration though


The closest open slot for the F-35 is in the 2030's, why would they bother offering it anyways on top of the lack of experience in 4.5th gen capabilities?


----------



## Gen3115

Whizzack said:


> By "complement" you mean we can only get the alternate fighter model only if we buy Vipers first...? Seems like that will just unnecessarily complicate things... Any reason why we can't buy F-18s or F-15s directly...?



I think he means buying Mudhens/Superbugs as a complement to the Vipers, to maintain our Hi-Lo mix

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Gen3115 said:


> I think he means buying Mudhens/Superbugs as a complement to the Vipers, to maintain our Hi-Lo mix


Yeah that is what I mean. I don't think SHornet as Hi though.


----------



## Fl0gger

trishna_amṛta said:


> Apple to Orange kalau itu. Super Eagle khan Air Superiority, seedangkan Growler dedicated EW


Ya yg di tawar kan itu lol 
Kompetitor nya rafale ,utk saat ini sih kalau saya jgn berharap lebih dr f.16 V utk pengadaan pespur dr amerika udah amerika nya jaim indo nya ngambek padahal asli ne podo butuh e persis drakor lol.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Gundala

Kansel said:


> Found something that sums up current development
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2882071632078499&id=100008270716403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the development


My version

Indonesia: "minta F-35"
US: "Ga boleh"
US: "bolehnya ini" *nawarin F-16V*
Indonesia: "bapaknya ga mau"
US: "ywdah F-15EX atau F/A-18 Block III"
Indonesia: "budgetnya ga cukup"
US: "Ok, yg bekas aja ya tapi di upgrade"
Indonesia: "ga boleh beli bekas sama pakde"
US:


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Fl0gger said:


> Ya yg di tawar kan itu lol
> Kompetitor nya rafale ,utk saat ini sih kalau saya jgn berharap lebih dr f.16 V utk pengadaan pespur dr amerika udah amerika nya jaim indo nya ngambek padahal asli ne podo butuh e persis drakor lol.



Kalau Rafale kayajnya jauh dech. Paling kita beli dari Perancis rudal (MBDA0 atau mungkin juga kasel tapi rada ga yakin juga kasel

kalau jaim sich ga lach kalau dari Trump administration. Kalau yg saya tangkap dari baca buku2x Trump sebelum jadi presiden (tahun 80 -90 an) typicalnya Trump apa pun yg bisa dijual yach dijual (anak - bini kalau perlu). Dan dia sukanya main gertak di depan kalau nego. Tapi bagusnya dia kalau kita kebetulan "sejalan" ama dia pasti dia bantu pendanaan walaupun ga mungkin duitnya dia sendiri tapi dia carikan sumber pendanaan lain.



Gundala said:


> My version
> 
> Indonesia: "budgetnya ga cukup"
> US: "Ok, yg bekas aja ya tapi di upgrade"
> Indonesia: "ga boleh beli bekas sama pakde"
> US:



itu bahasa diplomatik, maksudnya paketan FMF nya "disesuaikan" gitu lach. Khan besok2x juga repeat order


----------



## NEKONEKO

We refuse their request for their plane to land and refuel (access to our lanud) and they refuse to sell F35.

ID: No P8 please.
US: No F35 for you then.
ID: Understandable have a great day.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Chestnut

trishna_amṛta said:


> MBDA0 atau mungkin juga kasel tapi rada ga yakin juga kasel


Is the AL even considering the Scorpene seriously if they take Malaysia's Scorpene into account?


----------



## Gundala

Fl0gger said:


> Pilih mana kira kira growler atau super eagle...?
> Kalau saya personaly more to growler


Personally? Regardless the budget? I will go to Super Eagle hands down
Reality? Idk man, too many variables to count into such as are we going to continue the KFX? Are we really getting the CAATSA waiver?

If KFX is going to continue then Hornet isnt a good choice. If we still proceed with SU-35 due to waiver and continue with KFX then F16V is the wise choice.

If no KFX then this is going to be interesting thing to see as it will free up substantial amount of current and future budget constrain. This is where Rafale/Strike Eagle/Hornet can be count in. In this scenario maybe F16V is less likely to be choosen.

Now the ball is in Kemenhan court, its going to be hard as it will also implicate politics both domestic and international.


----------



## umigami

From CNN news
*Sebagai gantinya, kata Luthfi, Amerika Serikat akan menawarkan beberapa seri F-16 kepada Indonesia dalam waktu deka*t

"F-16 kita ini versi AB ini tua sekali kalau nggak salah tahun 90-an. Nah ini mesti diperbaiki untuk sekarang kita lagi meremajakan untuk menjadi CD *yang mereka tawarkan kepada kita itu F-16 block 32*," imbuhnya.
------

Don't say to me that the one they offer is used block 32 and no new Viper block 72 at all?!
But on the other hand "offering AMARG F16 to be upgraded to block 52" definitely NOT "*terobosan yang belum pernah kita lihat sebelumnya*", so I hope not...

_Ini nih yg gw benci dari media indonesia, pengutipannya acak-acakan, bisa diinterpretasikan beda-beda, yg nulis gak bener2 ngerti apa yg dia tulis!!_

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Gundala

P-8 Poseidon MPA future competitor from Europe? At least by the time it comes out we would have alternative if we havent got one already.

*Studies On French-German Next Gen MPA To Start This Month*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chestnut

Gundala said:


> P-8 Poseidon MPA future competitor from Europe? At least by the time it comes out we would have alternative if we havent got one already.
> 
> *Studies On French-German Next Gen MPA To Start This Month*
> 
> View attachment 685291


Unfortunately this isn't going to come out at a time where the AL/AU needs the longer ranged MPA's. As of now we are pretty much stuck on Boeing's P-8, EADS's C-295MPA, or SAAB's Swordfish.


umigami said:


> From CNN news
> *Sebagai gantinya, kata Luthfi, Amerika Serikat akan menawarkan beberapa seri F-16 kepada Indonesia dalam waktu deka*t
> 
> "F-16 kita ini versi AB ini tua sekali kalau nggak salah tahun 90-an. Nah ini mesti diperbaiki untuk sekarang kita lagi meremajakan untuk menjadi CD *yang mereka tawarkan kepada kita itu F-16 block 32*," imbuhnya.
> ------
> 
> Don't say to me that the one they offer is used block 32 and no new Viper block 72 at all?!
> But on the other hand "offering AMARG F16 to be upgraded to block 52" definitely NOT "*terobosan yang belum pernah kita lihat sebelumnya*", so I hope not...
> 
> _Ini nih yg gw benci dari media indonesia, pengutipannya acak-acakan, bisa diinterpretasikan beda-beda, yg nulis gak bener2 ngerti apa yg dia tulis!!_


I'm fairly sure they're offering that as either a counter offer if MenHan can't afford new built V's or as a bonus if we pick the V. It makes no sense for Lockheed Martin not to offer up the V's.

FYI guys the Strike Eagle and the newer Vipers can also conduct self-protection jamming to itself and friendly aircraft (they can be equipped with additional equipment that are found on the USAF's F-16CJ/DJ, the RSAF's F-15SG, and the ROKAF's F-15K), it's just that it is very limited and basic when you compare it to the Growler.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Gundala said:


> My version
> 
> Indonesia: "minta F-35"
> US: "Ga boleh"
> US: "bolehnya ini" *nawarin F-16V*
> Indonesia: "bapaknya ga mau"
> US: "ywdah F-15EX atau F/A-18 Block III"
> Indonesia: "budgetnya ga cukup"
> US: "Ok, yg bekas aja ya tapi di upgrade"
> Indonesia: "*ga boleh beli bekas sama pakde*"
> US:


US: Pak presiden, menhan lu tuh aja sempat sempatnya mikirin tipun bekas! Padahal yg punya, nawarin aja kagak!!  


Gundala said:


> P-8 Poseidon MPA future competitor from Europe? At least by the time it comes out we would have alternative if we havent got one already.
> 
> *Studies On French-German Next Gen MPA To Start This Month*
> 
> View attachment 685291


A study huh... how many years we have to wait until it available on market!!


----------



## Fl0gger

Gundala said:


> Personally? Regardless the budget? I will go to Super Eagle hands down
> Reality? Idk man, too many variables to count into such as are we going to continue the KFX? Are we really getting the CAATSA waiver?
> 
> If KFX is going to continue then Hornet isnt a good choice. If we still proceed with SU-35 due to waiver and continue with KFX then F16V is the wise choice.
> 
> If no KFX then this is going to be interesting thing to see as it will free up substantial amount of current and future budget constrain. This is where Rafale/Strike Eagle/Hornet can be count in. In this scenario maybe F16V is less likely to be choosen.
> 
> Now the ball is in Kemenhan court, its going to be hard as it will also implicate politics both domestic and international.


F.16 V kemungkinan besar jadi ,yg ngeri itu kl growlerski duet P8, jd bayangan saya kedepan f.16 V / C / D, f.18 ,flanker ,kfx ,di tambah p8 ,kc.46 terus awacs nya "palkon" lol yang made in "india" piye perasaan mu lek sampe keturutan tur nge link kabeh plus link scytalis online tri matra, jadi punya kemampuan c4isr + EW ready mantab toh iso melu dulinan jaming jamingan lol, well to good to be truth...? Belive it or not that the plan, at least our plan is , so let hope for the best shall we

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

there's a few interesting thing answered by asops KASAL here.

especially in the 1:35:45 timestamp

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Chestnut said:


> Is the AL even considering the Scorpene seriously if they take Malaysia's Scorpene into account?



Exactly! its pretty doubtful with Scorpene. In most likely case we only getting more MBDA & Nexter products



umigami said:


> _Ini nih yg gw benci dari media indonesia, pengutipannya acak-acakan, bisa diinterpretasikan beda-beda, yg nulis gak bener2 ngerti apa yg dia tulis!!_



That what i've said before that journalist in general isn't exactly the brightest the nation could offer. Although one of them is currently holding a rather big knive in my kitchen while she is giving me a rather inquisitive look 😟



Fl0gger said:


> F.16 V kemungkinan besar jadi ,yg ngeri itu kl growlerski duet P8, jd bayangan saya kedepan f.16 V / C / D, f.18 ,flanker ,kfx ,di tambah p8 ,kc.46 terus awacs nya "palkon" lol yang made in "india" piye perasaan mu lek sampe keturutan tur nge link kabeh plus link scytalis online tri matra, jadi punya kemampuan c4isr + EW ready mantab toh iso melu dulinan jaming jamingan lol, well to good to be truth...? Belive it or not that the plan, at least our plan is , so let hope for the best shall we



Kalau Viper (block 70) sich yakin lach pasti datang walaupun ga jelas brapa jumlahnya tapi kalau Pegasus ga yakin dech karna masih banyak masalahnya. Sedangkan kalau Poseidon memang paltform yg relatif sudah cukup mature jadi kemungkinan diambil, lagian kita juga butuh sekali. Sedangkan kalau KF-X kok tangkapan saya sepertinya sudah mendedkati bail out yach
Just checking US election count. So far its look like potential Biden win. I kinda have bad feeling with Biden win in regard to Indonesia procurement and regional situation.


----------



## umigami

*AS tak kabulkan F-35, malah tawarkan F-16 lawas*

Buntut dari penolakan tersebut, dikabarkan AS malah menawarkan F-16C/D _Fighting_ _Falcon_ Block 32 untuk Indonesia. Padahal kita ketahui, seri tersebut merupakan seri lama yang sudah tidak diproduksi lagi. Block 32 merupakan varian F-16C/D yang diproduksi tahun 1986 dan berhenti diproduksi tahun 1989 untuk selanjutnya digantikan dengan Block 42.

Tawaran F-16 Block 32 (yang kemungkinan besar diambil dari stok eks USAF/AU Amerika Serikat) menyiratkan AS juga berat hati melepas F-16V Block 70/72 yang merupakan varian tercanggih F-16 yang masih diproduksi saat ini. Tak jelas apakah itu menandakan AS sebenarnya masih enggan melepas radar berteknologi AESA (_active electronically-scanned array_) ke Indonesia.

F-16 Block 32 sendiri memang bisa ditingkatkan kemampuan tempurnya (_upgrade_), bahkan sampai setara F-16V dengan penggantian radar dari APG-68 menjadi APG-83 berteknologi AESA. Usia strukturalnya pun masih bisa diperpanjang meski tentunya tak sepanjang F-16 baru. Namun seperti disebutkan tadi, ada tersirat keengganan AS melepas radar berteknologi AESA ke Indonesia.

Any tanggapan??

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

umigami said:


> menyiratkan AS juga berat hati melepas F-16V Block 70/72 yang merupakan varian tercanggih F-16 yang masih diproduksi saat ini


I doubt that.








F-16 Indonesia


TO DATE, 4,588 F-16S HAVE BEEN PRODUCED FOR 28 CUSTOMERS. THE F-16 CONTINUES TO EVOLVE TO STAY AHEAD OF EMERGING THREATS BY INCORPORATING COMBAT LESSONS-LEARNED AND CAPABILITIES DEVELOPED ON LOCKHEED MARTIN’S F-22 AND F-35.




www.lockheedmartin.com





I think the old variant of F16 offer is because of the limited money that we have.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> Tawaran F-16 Block 32 (yang kemungkinan besar diambil dari stok eks USAF/AU Amerika Serikat) *menyiratkan AS juga berat hati melepas F-16V Block 70/72 yang merupakan varian tercanggih F-16 yang masih diproduksi saat ini.* Tak jelas apakah itu menandakan AS sebenarnya masih enggan melepas radar berteknologi AESA (_active electronically-scanned array_) ke Indonesia.


Fairly sure this is just the journalist's take on the offer. The actual reason is likely cost that the government does not want to pay. Which is ever more mind-boggling considering Prabowo wants to potentially go with the Rafale, which is going to be MORE expensive to buy, integrate, and operate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

umigami said:


> Namun seperti disebutkan tadi, ada tersirat keengganan AS melepas radar berteknologi AESA ke Indonesia.
> 
> Any tanggapan??



Gimana ga enggan, lah kita bayar nya pakai uang Yen (Yen Onok Duwit'e) Negara manapun pasti enggan


----------



## Jatosint

umigami said:


> *AS tak kabulkan F-35, malah tawarkan F-16 lawas*
> 
> Buntut dari penolakan tersebut, dikabarkan AS malah menawarkan F-16C/D _Fighting_ _Falcon_ Block 32 untuk Indonesia. Padahal kita ketahui, seri tersebut merupakan seri lama yang sudah tidak diproduksi lagi. Block 32 merupakan varian F-16C/D yang diproduksi tahun 1986 dan berhenti diproduksi tahun 1989 untuk selanjutnya digantikan dengan Block 42.
> 
> Tawaran F-16 Block 32 (yang kemungkinan besar diambil dari stok eks USAF/AU Amerika Serikat) menyiratkan AS juga berat hati melepas F-16V Block 70/72 yang merupakan varian tercanggih F-16 yang masih diproduksi saat ini. Tak jelas apakah itu menandakan AS sebenarnya masih enggan melepas radar berteknologi AESA (_active electronically-scanned array_) ke Indonesia.
> 
> F-16 Block 32 sendiri memang bisa ditingkatkan kemampuan tempurnya (_upgrade_), bahkan sampai setara F-16V dengan penggantian radar dari APG-68 menjadi APG-83 berteknologi AESA. Usia strukturalnya pun masih bisa diperpanjang meski tentunya tak sepanjang F-16 baru. Namun seperti disebutkan tadi, ada tersirat keengganan AS melepas radar berteknologi AESA ke Indonesia.
> 
> Any tanggapan??



Is this article cited CNN's article?


----------



## umigami

Jatosint said:


> Is this article cited CNN's article?


Looks like that's the case.


----------



## Gundala

umigami said:


> *AS tak kabulkan F-35, malah tawarkan F-16 lawas*
> 
> Buntut dari penolakan tersebut, dikabarkan AS malah menawarkan F-16C/D _Fighting_ _Falcon_ Block 32 untuk Indonesia. Padahal kita ketahui, seri tersebut merupakan seri lama yang sudah tidak diproduksi lagi. Block 32 merupakan varian F-16C/D yang diproduksi tahun 1986 dan berhenti diproduksi tahun 1989 untuk selanjutnya digantikan dengan Block 42.
> 
> Tawaran F-16 Block 32 (yang kemungkinan besar diambil dari stok eks USAF/AU Amerika Serikat) menyiratkan AS juga berat hati melepas F-16V Block 70/72 yang merupakan varian tercanggih F-16 yang masih diproduksi saat ini. Tak jelas apakah itu menandakan AS sebenarnya masih enggan melepas radar berteknologi AESA (_active electronically-scanned array_) ke Indonesia.
> 
> F-16 Block 32 sendiri memang bisa ditingkatkan kemampuan tempurnya (_upgrade_), bahkan sampai setara F-16V dengan penggantian radar dari APG-68 menjadi APG-83 berteknologi AESA. Usia strukturalnya pun masih bisa diperpanjang meski tentunya tak sepanjang F-16 baru. Namun seperti disebutkan tadi, ada tersirat keengganan AS melepas radar berteknologi AESA ke Indonesia.
> 
> Any tanggapan??


This is some clues from CNN we could look into;

_"*kita harus mempunyai pesawat tempur F-16 blok c 72* ini adalah pesawat tempur termutakhir sebelum kita mendapat F-35" _

This statement indicate that we have to have F-16 block 70/72 with AESA radar as stepping stone. So I guess the Journalist might get it wrong.

_" Sebagai gantinya, kata Luthfi,* Amerika Serikat akan menawarkan beberapa seri F-16* kepada Indonesia dalam waktu dekat. Dalam sebuah pembicaraan ketika Prabowo Subianto melawat ke AS, kata dia, *Indonesia juga akan ditawarkan pesawat tempur lain yang setara dengan seri F generasi keempat* "_

On this one it is clear that US will offer us different variants of F-16 for us to choose from. And I assume beside the brand new block 70/72 the other variants most likely come from used one. 

About other Gen.4 F series they would be offering, the platform most likely going to be either F-15 or F/A-18. The wording "Setara" indicate that it might not be the Gen.4 fighter but really close to it. Which for me it means lacking of AESA radar.

I do tend to aggree with @Chestnut that the package might include mix of brand new block 70/72 and the used one which might be upgraded setara to our current F-16 most advanced one. For the other F series they are talking about most likely tend to fulfill the role of SU-35, they give us option to drop the SU-35 with similar platform capability without AESA radar. I am pretty sure US already been told the max budget for our current fighter purchase plan so they try to fulfill all those Heavy fighter + Med Fighter role we planning to get with mix of new/used AFFORDABLE package platform.

Giving the benefit of a doubt for Airspace review Journalist I think it might be related with SU-35 waiver. There might be some factions inside or outside the US government that might be worried if the AESA radar is standing side by side with SU-35 for security reason. Then the journalist "smell" this as US reluctancy.

Just my 2 cents speculation.....


----------



## Chestnut

Gundala said:


> There might be some factions inside or outside the US government that might be worried if the AESA radar is standing side by side with SU-35 for security reason.


I am fairly sure that the US is not afraid of selling us fighters with AESA capability, there are concerns sure but I don't think it's any different than the usual stuff from congress. 

Considering our neighbors already operate the F-35 as well as AEGIS equipped ships, their concerns about parity balancing is pretty mute. If anything I just leave it off as the speculation of local journalists. An AESA package is really small when you compare it to a 5th gen.


----------



## initial_d

NEKONEKO said:


> I doubt that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-16 Indonesia
> 
> 
> TO DATE, 4,588 F-16S HAVE BEEN PRODUCED FOR 28 CUSTOMERS. THE F-16 CONTINUES TO EVOLVE TO STAY AHEAD OF EMERGING THREATS BY INCORPORATING COMBAT LESSONS-LEARNED AND CAPABILITIES DEVELOPED ON LOCKHEED MARTIN’S F-22 AND F-35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lockheedmartin.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the old variant of F16 offer is because of the limited money that we have.


Yakin bukan karena lobby singapore spy kita ga dapat F-35 atau F-16 Blk70!?
Boleh ga sih beli falcon buluk terus diupgrade radar dan avionik haram??
Kalau emang 08 ga mau F-16 ya sudah mau ga mau Rafale


----------



## trishna_amṛta

initial_d said:


> Yakin bukan karena lobby singapore spy kita ga dapat F-35 atau F-16 Blk70!?



Ga ada kaitan lah ama Singkek. Juustru militer mereka diuntungkan secara tidak langsung, karna mereka punya alasan utk minta budget lebih besar kalau kita makin canggih



initial_d said:


> Boleh ga sih beli falcon buluk terus diupgrade radar dan avionik haram??



Yang jual pesawat yach ga mau rugi. Pinginnya nya yg jual pesawat pasti sepaket supaya dagangannya laku


----------



## NEKONEKO

initial_d said:


> Yakin bukan karena lobby singapore spy kita ga dapat F-35 atau F-16 Blk70!?


Keknya kecil kemungkinannya, kalau sampai terungkap beresiko merusak hubungan singapura dan indonesia, kalaupun khawatir indonesia punya F35 palingan dengan menyampaikan 'kekhawatiran' ke amrik secara tersirat.


trishna_amṛta said:


> karna mereka punya alasan utk minta budget lebih besar kalau kita makin canggih


Ga lah, mau dinaikin sampe berapa % gdp , anggaran buat yang lain kepotong dong.


----------



## Fl0gger

trishna_amṛta said:


> Exactly! its pretty doubtful with Scorpene. In most likely case we only getting more MBDA & Nexter products
> 
> 
> 
> That what i've said before that journalist in general isn't exactly the brightest the nation could offer. Although one of them is currently holding a rather big knive in my kitchen while she is giving me a rather inquisitive look 😟
> 
> 
> 
> Kalau Viper (block 70) sich yakin lach pasti datang walaupun ga jelas brapa jumlahnya tapi kalau Pegasus ga yakin dech karna masih banyak masalahnya. Sedangkan kalau Poseidon memang paltform yg relatif sudah cukup mature jadi kemungkinan diambil, lagian kita juga butuh sekali. Sedangkan kalau KF-X kok tangkapan saya sepertinya sudah mendedkati bail out yach
> Just checking US election count. So far its look like potential Biden win. I kinda have bad feeling with Biden win in regard to Indonesia procurement and regional situation.


Well we also have other option if thing goes "bad" with american that's why 08 goes to safari to europe, and french offer is better than the US.


----------



## umigami

Gundala said:


> This is some clues from CNN we could look into;
> 
> _"*kita harus mempunyai pesawat tempur F-16 blok c 72* ini adalah pesawat tempur termutakhir sebelum kita mendapat F-35" _
> 
> This statement indicate that we have to have F-16 block 70/72 with AESA radar as stepping stone. So I guess the Journalist might get it wrong.
> 
> _" Sebagai gantinya, kata Luthfi,* Amerika Serikat akan menawarkan beberapa seri F-16* kepada Indonesia dalam waktu dekat. Dalam sebuah pembicaraan ketika Prabowo Subianto melawat ke AS, kata dia, *Indonesia juga akan ditawarkan pesawat tempur lain yang setara dengan seri F generasi keempat* "_
> 
> On this one it is clear that US will offer us different variants of F-16 for us to choose from. And I assume beside the brand new block 70/72 the other variants most likely come from used one.
> 
> About other Gen.4 F series they would be offering, the platform most likely going to be either F-15 or F/A-18. The wording "Setara" indicate that it might not be the Gen.4 fighter but really close to it. Which for me it means lacking of AESA radar.
> 
> I do tend to aggree with @Chestnut that the package might include mix of brand new block 70/72 and the used one which might be upgraded setara to our current F-16 most advanced one. For the other F series they are talking about most likely tend to fulfill the role of SU-35, they give us option to drop the SU-35 with similar platform capability without AESA radar. I am pretty sure US already been told the max budget for our current fighter purchase plan so they try to fulfill all those Heavy fighter + Med Fighter role we planning to get with mix of new/used AFFORDABLE package platform.
> 
> Giving the benefit of a doubt for Airspace review Journalist I think it might be related with SU-35 waiver. There might be some factions inside or outside the US government that might be worried if the AESA radar is standing side by side with SU-35 for security reason. Then the journalist "smell" this as US reluctancy.
> 
> Just my 2 cents speculation.....


I don't know who's at fault here, bodrek journalists, or our Ambasador that Keseleo lidah because of his minimal knowledge of Military aviation but...
That "_*setara dengan seri F generasi keempat*_" statement was kind of ridiculous.
So they are not even a 4th gen fighter huh?!
What are they? F4 PHANTOM ?!!!!



Chestnut said:


> I am fairly sure that the US is not afraid of selling us fighters with AESA capability, there are concerns sure but I don't think it's any different than the usual stuff from congress.
> 
> Considering our neighbors already operate the F-35 as well as AEGIS equipped ships, their concerns about parity balancing is pretty mute. If anything I just leave it off as the speculation of local journalists. An AESA package is really small when you compare it to a 5th gen.


With the AESA radar that are more and more common these day, is it really a Barang Mewah that need to be give to the best bro only?
I mean, even Bulgarian got it...


----------



## HeyPaula1963

umigami said:


> *AS tak kabulkan F-35, malah tawarkan F-16 lawas*
> 
> Buntut dari penolakan tersebut, dikabarkan AS malah menawarkan F-16C/D _Fighting_ _Falcon_ Block 32 untuk Indonesia. Padahal kita ketahui, seri tersebut merupakan seri lama yang sudah tidak diproduksi lagi. Block 32 merupakan varian F-16C/D yang diproduksi tahun 1986 dan berhenti diproduksi tahun 1989 untuk selanjutnya digantikan dengan Block 42.
> 
> Tawaran F-16 Block 32 (yang kemungkinan besar diambil dari stok eks USAF/AU Amerika Serikat) menyiratkan AS juga berat hati melepas F-16V Block 70/72 yang merupakan varian tercanggih F-16 yang masih diproduksi saat ini. Tak jelas apakah itu menandakan AS sebenarnya masih enggan melepas radar berteknologi AESA (_active electronically-scanned array_) ke Indonesia.
> 
> F-16 Block 32 sendiri memang bisa ditingkatkan kemampuan tempurnya (_upgrade_), bahkan sampai setara F-16V dengan penggantian radar dari APG-68 menjadi APG-83 berteknologi AESA. Usia strukturalnya pun masih bisa diperpanjang meski tentunya tak sepanjang F-16 baru. Namun seperti disebutkan tadi, ada tersirat keengganan AS melepas radar berteknologi AESA ke Indonesia.
> 
> Any tanggapan??


The journalist only said "dikabarkan" which is no proof or anything. Better wait for more update to come.


----------



## gondes

*F-16 Indonesia*



> *TO DATE, 4,588 F-16S HAVE BEEN PRODUCED FOR 28 CUSTOMERS. THE F-16 CONTINUES TO EVOLVE TO STAY AHEAD OF EMERGING THREATS BY INCORPORATING COMBAT LESSONS-LEARNED AND CAPABILITIES DEVELOPED ON LOCKHEED MARTIN’S F-22 AND F-35. Enter the F-16 Block 72.*


*F-16 Block 72*

The F-16 Block 72 is the latest version of the F-16 and delivers cutting-edge technology to the Indonesian Air Force (IDAF) in the most advanced F-16 configuration on the market today. The F-16 Block 70/72, the newest production versions of the F-16, combines advanced F-16 capability upgrades and structural upgrades:

New capabilities based on the advanced F-16 Block 70/72 configuration
Structural life more than 50 percent beyond that of previous production F-16 aircraft
The F-16 Block 72 configuration includes an advanced Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radar, and an array of the avionics technology infusion including mission computers and display processors, a large-format 6x8 high-resolution display, an internal electronic warfare system, a high-volume, high-speed data network and incorporates a sophisticated data link, which enables the IDAF to operate in a net-centric data environment. 
Block 70/72 operational capabilities are further enhanced through an advanced datalink, targeting pod and weapons; precision GPS navigation and the Automatic Ground Collision Avoidance System (Auto GCAS).




*Capabilities*

The F-16 Block 72 provides advanced combat capabilities in a scalable and affordable package. The core of the F-16 Block 72 configuration is an Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radar, a modern commercial off-the-shelf (COTS)-based avionics subsystem, a large-format, high-resolution display; and a high-volume, high-speed data bus. Operational capabilities are enhanced through a Link-16 Theater Data Link, Sniper Advanced Targeting Pod, advanced weapons, precision GPS navigation, and the Auto GCAS.
*Advanced AESA Radar*
Northrop Grumman’s advanced APG-83 AESA radar delivers greater situational awareness, flexibility and quicker all-weather targeting. The APG-83 provides pilots with unprecedented target area detail and digital map displays that can be tailored with slew and zoom features. The APG-83 provides F-16s with 5th Generation fighter radar capabilities by leveraging hardware and software commonality with F-22 and F-35 AESA radars.
*Center Pedestal Display*
Another key feature of the F-16 Block 72 configuration is the new Center Pedestal Display (CPD), which provides critical tactical imagery to pilots on a high-resolution 6”x 8” screen. The high-resolution display allows Pilot to take full advantage of AESA and Targeting Pod data. The new CPD enables color moving maps, larger and easier to manage air-to-air Situation Displays, zoom functionality with the ability to switch information among displays, and digital display of Flight Instrument Data. The CPD is also compatible with the Night Vision Imaging System (NVIS).
*Cutting-edge Electronic Warfare System*
The aircraft incorporates an internal Advanced Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare System (AIDEWS) Electronic Warfare (EW) System. This internal EW system is fully integrated with the other avionics subsystems and provides the pilot with robust situational awareness with the digital Radar Warning Receiver and powerful active jamming capabilities. This EW system also represent the most modern EW digital technology available, providing a secure electronic shield against anti-aircraft missiles and threats from enemy radars.
*Advanced Weapons*
Lockheed Martin has more than 36 years of weapon integration experience with the F-16. No other organization can match this weapons integration experience. In concert with the U.S. Air Force and multiple F-16 Foreign Military Sales customers, Lockheed Martin has certified more than 3,300 carriage and release configurations for more than 180 weapon and store types.




*Sustainment*

*Continuous Modernization*
Combined with planned service life extension program (SLEP) structural modifications, F-16 Block 70/72 capability upgrades ensure the F-16 can fly and fight to 2045 and beyond. The U.S. Air Force authorized extending the F-16’s service life to 12,000 hours, far beyond original 8,000-hour design service life.
*Cost-Effective Capabilities*
The F-16 continues to outperform its competitors in life-cycle cost, cost per flight hour, and fighter availability rates. The F-16’s low operating costs are 30-40 percent less than that of other 4th Generation platforms and three-four times less than larger twin-engine fighters.
*Long-Term Sustainment*
As a member of the global F-16 fighter community, the Indonesian Air Force (IDAF) will benefit from continuous modernization and the affordable sustainment opportunities enabled by a robust global supply chain committed to long-term sustainment solutions. With F-16s already in service today, the IDAF already has existing F-16 infrastructure, support equipment, repair capability, spares, trained pilots, and maintenance personnel.




*F-16 Block 70 for Bahrain*




*Meet the F-16V*


Our Capabilities
Capabilities 
Products 

Information For
Employees 
International 
Investors 
Suppliers 

Connect With Us
Contact Us 
Media Relations 
Multimedia 
Social Media 
Vulnerability Disclosures 

About Us
Careers 
Community 
Leadership 
Newsroom 
Sustainability 
Who We Are 



© 2020 Lockheed Martin Corporation. All Rights Reserved. Privacy Terms of Use EU Data Protection Notice Cookies 
Stock Price [ 363.44 ]


----------



## HeyPaula1963

F*ck.... This is the clear version of this mess




Ilustrasi (AP/Sven Hoppe)




*Jakarta, CNN Indonesia* --
Amerika Serikat dilaporkan belum berkenan menjual *pesawat tempur* F-35 kepada Indonesia. AS meminta Indonesia memiliki *jet tempur* generasi 4 dan 4.5 sebelum memiliki *F-35* yang merupakan jet generasi 5.

Duta Besar Indonesia untuk AS Muhammad Lutfi mengatakan AS menawarkan Indonesia untuk membeli jet tempur generasi 4, yakni F-16 C/D Blok 32 sebagai peningkatan dari F-16 versi AB yang dimiliki Indonesia saat ini.

Sedangkan untuk jet tempur generasi 4.5, AS menawarkan Indonesia untuk membeli F-16 Block 72.

*F-16 Blok 32*
Melansir _F-16 net_, F-16 Blok 32 merupakan varian F-16 yang menggunakan mesin turbofan Pratt & Whitney F100-PW-220. Seperti Block 30, F-16 Block 32 dapat membawa sejumlah persenjataan, misalnya rudal anti pesawat AGM-45 Shrike, serta rudal udara ke permukaan AGM-88A HARM dan AGM-65 Maverick.

Manufaktur F-16 Blok 32 dimulai pada Januari 1986, dengan pengiriman pertama dilakukan pada Juli 1987. Produksi F-16 Blok 32 berakhir pada 1989. Selain digunakan angakatan udara AS, F-16 Blok 32 dimiliki Turki, Israel, Yunani, Mesir, dan Korea Selatan.

F-16 Blok 32 memiliki lebar sayap 9,4 meter, panjang 14,9 m, dan tinggi 4,8 m. Pesawat itu mampu terbang dengan kecepatan maksimum 1.247 mph (Mach 1,89) pada 40.000 kaki. Radius taktis 360 mil dan jangkauan maksimum 2.450 mil dengan bahan bakar eksternal maksimum.

*F-16 Blok 72*
Melansir _Lockheed Martin_, F-16 Blok 72 adalah versi terbaru dari F-16 yang diklaim menghadirkan teknologi mutakhir. F-16 Blok 72 menyediakan kemampuan tempur canggih dalam paket yang dapat diskalakan dan terjangkau.

Inti dari konfigurasi F-16 Block 72 adalah radar Active Electronically Scan Array (AESA), subsistem avionik berbasis commercial off-the-shelf (COTS), layar resolusi tinggi dalam format besar, serta data berkecepatan tinggi dan bervolume tinggi.

Kemampuan operasional F-16 Block 72 ditingkatkan melalui Link-16 Theater Data Link, Sniper Advanced Targeting Pod, senjata canggih, navigasi GPS presisi, dan Sistem Penghindaran Tabrakan Tanah Otomatis (Auto GCAS) .

F-16 Block 72 juga memiliki radar APG-83 AESA Northrop Grumman yang memberikan kesadaran situasional lebih besar, fleksibilitas, dan penargetan segala cuaca yang lebih cepat. APG-83 memberi pilot detail area target yang belum pernah terjadi sebelumnya dan tampilan peta digital yang dapat disesuaikan dengan fitur perubahan kecepatan dan zoom.

APG-83 memberi F-16 kemampuan radar tempur Generasi ke-5 dengan memanfaatkan kesamaan perangkat keras dan perangkat lunak dengan radar F-22 dan F-35 AESA.

Pesawat ini dilengkapi dengan Sistem Peperangan Elektronik (EW) Pertahanan Terintegrasi Terintegrasi Lanjutan (AIDEWS). Sistem EW internal itu sepenuhnya terintegrasi dengan subsistem avionik lain dan memberi pilot kesadaran situasional yang kuat dengan Radar Warning Receiver digital dan kemampuan gangguan aktif yang kuat.

Sistem EW ini juga mewakili teknologi digital EW paling modern yang tersedia, memberikan perisai elektronik yang aman terhadap rudal anti-pesawat dan ancaman dari radar musuh.

Fitur utama lain dari konfigurasi F-16 Block 72 adalah Center Pedestal Display (CPD) baru yang memberikan citra taktis kritis kepada pilot pada layar 6x8 inci resolusi tinggi. Tampilan resolusi tinggi memungkinkan pilot untuk memanfaatkan sepenuhnya data AESA dan Targeting Pod.

F-16 Blok 72 memiliki panjang 15 m, tinggi 5 m, dan lebar sayap 9,4 m. Pesawat itu diklaim memiliki kecepatan terbang 1.500 mph (March 2+).
￼
CPD baru memungkinkan peta bergerak berwarna, lebih besar dan lebih mudah untuk mengelola situasi udara-ke-udara, fungsi zoom dengan kemampuan untuk mengalihkan informasi di antara tampilan, dan tampilan digital dari Data Instrumen Penerbangan. CPD juga kompatibel dengan Night Vision Imaging System (NVIS).

F-16 Blok 72 memastikan dapat terbang dan bertarung hingga tahun 2045 dan seterusnya. Angkatan Udara AS resmi memperpanjang masa pakai F-16 menjadi 12.000 jam, jauh melampaui masa pakai desain asli 8.000 jam.

Biaya pengoperasian F-16 Blok 72 diklaim 30-40 persen lebih murah dibandingkan platform Generasi ke-4.

*(jps/eks)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## umigami

HeyPaula1963 said:


> F*ck.... This is the clear version of this mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilustrasi (AP/Sven Hoppe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta, CNN Indonesia* --
> Amerika Serikat dilaporkan belum berkenan menjual *pesawat tempur* F-35 kepada Indonesia. AS meminta Indonesia memiliki *jet tempur* generasi 4 dan 4.5 sebelum memiliki *F-35* yang merupakan jet generasi 5.
> 
> Duta Besar Indonesia untuk AS Muhammad Lutfi mengatakan AS menawarkan Indonesia untuk membeli jet tempur generasi 4, yakni F-16 C/D Blok 32 sebagai peningkatan dari F-16 versi AB yang dimiliki Indonesia saat ini.
> 
> Sedangkan untuk jet tempur generasi 4.5, AS menawarkan Indonesia untuk membeli F-16 Block 72.
> 
> *F-16 Blok 32*
> Melansir _F-16 net_, F-16 Blok 32 merupakan varian F-16 yang menggunakan mesin turbofan Pratt & Whitney F100-PW-220. Seperti Block 30, F-16 Block 32 dapat membawa sejumlah persenjataan, misalnya rudal anti pesawat AGM-45 Shrike, serta rudal udara ke permukaan AGM-88A HARM dan AGM-65 Maverick.
> 
> Manufaktur F-16 Blok 32 dimulai pada Januari 1986, dengan pengiriman pertama dilakukan pada Juli 1987. Produksi F-16 Blok 32 berakhir pada 1989. Selain digunakan angakatan udara AS, F-16 Blok 32 dimiliki Turki, Israel, Yunani, Mesir, dan Korea Selatan.
> 
> F-16 Blok 32 memiliki lebar sayap 9,4 meter, panjang 14,9 m, dan tinggi 4,8 m. Pesawat itu mampu terbang dengan kecepatan maksimum 1.247 mph (Mach 1,89) pada 40.000 kaki. Radius taktis 360 mil dan jangkauan maksimum 2.450 mil dengan bahan bakar eksternal maksimum.
> 
> *F-16 Blok 72*
> Melansir _Lockheed Martin_, F-16 Blok 72 adalah versi terbaru dari F-16 yang diklaim menghadirkan teknologi mutakhir. F-16 Blok 72 menyediakan kemampuan tempur canggih dalam paket yang dapat diskalakan dan terjangkau.
> 
> Inti dari konfigurasi F-16 Block 72 adalah radar Active Electronically Scan Array (AESA), subsistem avionik berbasis commercial off-the-shelf (COTS), layar resolusi tinggi dalam format besar, serta data berkecepatan tinggi dan bervolume tinggi.
> 
> Kemampuan operasional F-16 Block 72 ditingkatkan melalui Link-16 Theater Data Link, Sniper Advanced Targeting Pod, senjata canggih, navigasi GPS presisi, dan Sistem Penghindaran Tabrakan Tanah Otomatis (Auto GCAS) .
> 
> F-16 Block 72 juga memiliki radar APG-83 AESA Northrop Grumman yang memberikan kesadaran situasional lebih besar, fleksibilitas, dan penargetan segala cuaca yang lebih cepat. APG-83 memberi pilot detail area target yang belum pernah terjadi sebelumnya dan tampilan peta digital yang dapat disesuaikan dengan fitur perubahan kecepatan dan zoom.
> 
> APG-83 memberi F-16 kemampuan radar tempur Generasi ke-5 dengan memanfaatkan kesamaan perangkat keras dan perangkat lunak dengan radar F-22 dan F-35 AESA.
> 
> Pesawat ini dilengkapi dengan Sistem Peperangan Elektronik (EW) Pertahanan Terintegrasi Terintegrasi Lanjutan (AIDEWS). Sistem EW internal itu sepenuhnya terintegrasi dengan subsistem avionik lain dan memberi pilot kesadaran situasional yang kuat dengan Radar Warning Receiver digital dan kemampuan gangguan aktif yang kuat.
> 
> Sistem EW ini juga mewakili teknologi digital EW paling modern yang tersedia, memberikan perisai elektronik yang aman terhadap rudal anti-pesawat dan ancaman dari radar musuh.
> 
> Fitur utama lain dari konfigurasi F-16 Block 72 adalah Center Pedestal Display (CPD) baru yang memberikan citra taktis kritis kepada pilot pada layar 6x8 inci resolusi tinggi. Tampilan resolusi tinggi memungkinkan pilot untuk memanfaatkan sepenuhnya data AESA dan Targeting Pod.
> 
> F-16 Blok 72 memiliki panjang 15 m, tinggi 5 m, dan lebar sayap 9,4 m. Pesawat itu diklaim memiliki kecepatan terbang 1.500 mph (March 2+).
> ￼
> CPD baru memungkinkan peta bergerak berwarna, lebih besar dan lebih mudah untuk mengelola situasi udara-ke-udara, fungsi zoom dengan kemampuan untuk mengalihkan informasi di antara tampilan, dan tampilan digital dari Data Instrumen Penerbangan. CPD juga kompatibel dengan Night Vision Imaging System (NVIS).
> 
> F-16 Blok 72 memastikan dapat terbang dan bertarung hingga tahun 2045 dan seterusnya. Angkatan Udara AS resmi memperpanjang masa pakai F-16 menjadi 12.000 jam, jauh melampaui masa pakai desain asli 8.000 jam.
> 
> Biaya pengoperasian F-16 Blok 72 diklaim 30-40 persen lebih murah dibandingkan platform Generasi ke-4.
> 
> *(jps/eks)*


👍, with this, it's clear that we can procure their AESA capable fighter. 
But that "pick F15 or F18" matter is still a mystery though


----------



## Chestnut

As I said before, it is very likely just reporter assumption. The F-16V would not be attractive or competitive enough to the Rafale if it wasn't offered with the APG-83 radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jatosint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323845142009192449

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

Makes me wonder how much does it cost to get or upgrade to F16V? I know its hard to calculate with all those training/munition/logistics etc, but lets take a look at view of the latest F16V block 70 purchase by others. Here is what I found from mbah google: (disclaimer* numbers of purchase/price and source might not be accurate)

Bulgaria (2019) ; 8 Viper for $512 mil = @$64 mil. No mentioning about munition/training/logistics/etc
Bahrain (2018) ; 16 Viper for $1.1 bil = @$69 mil. LM contract to build aircraft & support. But they also upgrade their 20 fighters of F16 block 40 to F16V for $1.082 bil which include new engines, avionics and an active electronically scanned array radar system.
Taiwan (2019) ; 66 Viper for $8 bil = @121mil. Including spare parts
Slovakia (2019) ; 14 Viper for $800 mil = @57 mil. Production and support.
Morocco (2019) ; 25 Viper for $3.787 mil = @151 mil. Include - 30 M61 Al Vulcan 20mm Guns (includes 5 spares), 40 AIM-120C-7 Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAM), 60 GBU-39/B Small Diameter Bombs, 26 AN/AAQ-33 Sniper Pods, spares, practice equipment, management systems, navigation equipment, support and integration and U.S. government and contractor engineering and logistical support services. She also upgrade 23 of their F16 to Viper standard for $985 mil.
So to upgrade 20 block 32/40 to Viper standard its going to cost around $1billion.
To get 1 Skadron (16 fighters) if we follow Bahrain price its equal to $1.1bil prolly more with parts and stuff.
36 Viper of mix new/used might be around $2.5bil (with some parts). Decent number for its capability and quantity I must say tho I doubt our budget for Viper purchase exceeding that number, prolly @1.5bil at most.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kooppyyy

Chestnut said:


> Is the AL even considering the Scorpene seriously if they take Malaysia's Scorpene into account?


Is it fair to assume the state of affair in stagnant though? Given the public nature of the problem, won't the troubleshooters at Naval Group be on the case pronto? I wonder if India has the same complaint with their Scorpene



Chestnut said:


> Fairly sure this is just the journalist's take on the offer. The actual reason is likely cost that the government does not want to pay. Which is ever more mind-boggling considering Prabowo wants to potentially go with the Rafale, which is going to be MORE expensive to buy, integrate, and operate.





umigami said:


> I don't know who's at fault here, bodrek journalists, or our Ambasador that Keseleo lidah because of his minimal knowledge of Military aviation but...
> That "_*setara dengan seri F generasi keempat*_" statement was kind of ridiculous.
> So they are not even a 4th gen fighter huh?!
> What are they? F4 PHANTOM ?!!!!
> 
> 
> With the AESA radar that are more and more common these day, is it really a Barang Mewah that need to be give to the best bro only?
> I mean, even Bulgarian got it...


lol if you guys follow any of the airspace review digital platform, I got the impression that the admin is a bit of a russiaboo, so I'm not surprised at all that they come to this conclusion. It's a far-cry compared to their printed media.


SS2V5 looking good! Ngl I'm pretty disappointed we didn't get to bring our own SS2V5 to Fort Polk for the jointex

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Fl0gger

kooppyyy said:


> Is it fair to assume the state of affair in stagnant though? Given the public nature of the problem, won't the troubleshooters at Naval Group be on the case pronto? I wonder if India has the same complaint with their Scorpene
> 
> 
> lol if you guys follow any of the airspace review digital platform, I got the impression that the admin is a bit of a russiaboo, so I'm not surprised at all that they come to this conclusion. It's a far-cry compared to their printed media.
> 
> 
> SS2V5 looking good! Ngl I'm pretty disappointed we didn't get to bring our own SS2V5 to Fort Polk for the jointex


Di sana pake m4 nya tuan rumah


----------



## Raduga

what the phuck 

https://the-japan-news.com/news/article/0006905425

3:02 pm, November 04, 2020

By Takeyuki Hitokoto / Yomiuri Shimbun CorrespondentJAKARTA —

* Japan plans to export Maritime Self-Defense Force destroyers to Indonesia, The Yomiuri Shimbun has learned from government-related sources in both countries.*

If realized, it would be the first time for Japan to export destroyers and is expected to be the largest export of Japanese defense equipment. The move is also likely to further the development of Japan’s “free and open Indo-Pacific” vision.

*According to the sources, possible destroyers to be exported to Indonesia include the 30FFM, which Japan is planning to put into commission in 2022. The destroyer can perform various functions such as mine removal using unmanned aircraft.*

Reactions: Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> what the phuck
> 
> https://the-japan-news.com/news/article/0006905425
> 
> 3:02 pm, November 04, 2020
> 
> By Takeyuki Hitokoto / Yomiuri Shimbun CorrespondentJAKARTA —
> 
> * Japan plans to export Maritime Self-Defense Force destroyers to Indonesia, The Yomiuri Shimbun has learned from government-related sources in both countries.*
> 
> If realized, it would be the first time for Japan to export destroyers and is expected to be the largest export of Japanese defense equipment. The move is also likely to further the development of Japan’s “free and open Indo-Pacific” vision.
> 
> *According to the sources, possible destroyers to be exported to Indonesia include the 30FFM, which Japan is planning to put into commission in 2022. The destroyer can perform various functions such as mine removal using unmanned aircraft.*


Nani the phuck indeed.
Sayonara iver?

We are getting close to have iver but why are we still looking for another ship?
The Japanese already sent their delegation to PAL a while back.

Gee... as long as no MoU and actual construction anything still can happen.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Raduga

https://www.nippon.com/en/news/yjj2020110401186/


https://the-japan-news.com/news/article/0006905425



bottom line

" Indonesia has also received a proposal from an Italian shipbuilding company and has indicated its intention to decide on a contractor after considering the price and the participation of domestic companies. "

so , mitsubishi vs fincantieri vs babcock & OMT vs Damen ?


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> Nani the phuck indeed.
> Sayonara iver?
> 
> We are getting close to have iver but why we are still looking for another ship?
> The Japanese already sent their delegation to PAL a while back.
> 
> Gee... as long as no MoU and actual construction anything still can happen.



Japan can do offer with very attractive financial scheme, as their economy and Bank is more larger compared to what Denmark had


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> https://www.nippon.com/en/news/yjj2020110401186/
> 
> 
> https://the-japan-news.com/news/article/0006905425
> 
> 
> 
> bottom line
> 
> " Indonesia has also received a proposal from an Italian shipbuilding company and has indicated its intention to decide on a contractor after considering the price and the participation of domestic companies. "
> 
> so , mitsubishi vs fincantieri vs babcock & OMT vs Damen ?


You forgot France


Nike said:


> Japan can do offer with very attractive financial scheme, as their economy and Bank is more larger compared to what Denmark had


New large combat ship will be delayed further, lol

Drama baru nih


----------



## Kansel

NEKONEKO said:


> Nani the phuck indeed.
> Sayonara iver?
> 
> We are getting close to have iver but why are we still looking for another ship?
> The Japanese already sent their delegation to PAL a while back.
> 
> Gee... as long as no MoU and actual construction anything still can happen.


No it wouldn't interrupt iver procurements, i already said this before

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

NEKONEKO said:


> Nani the phuck indeed.
> Sayonara iver?





Raduga said:


> https://www.nippon.com/en/news/yjj2020110401186/
> 
> 
> https://the-japan-news.com/news/article/0006905425
> 
> 
> 
> bottom line
> 
> " Indonesia has also received a proposal from an Italian shipbuilding company and has indicated its intention to decide on a contractor after considering the price and the participation of domestic companies. "
> 
> so , mitsubishi vs fincantieri vs babcock & OMT vs Damen ?



Jelasnya di bagi2x supaya pd kebagian. Arrowhead 140 (iver) sepertinya sudah hampir pasti walaupun mungkn cuma 2 unit utk berikutnya mungkin ambil 30FFM 2 juga. Sangat memungkinkan sekali skema seperti itu. Walaupun kalau dari lainnya sayasich sangat ga yakin.

Keuntungan ambil dari Nipon yg jelas mereka sepaket dgn investasi di bidang lain, contoh investasi besar di Natuna


----------



## Fl0gger

trishna_amṛta said:


> Jelasnya di bagi2x supaya pd kebagian. Arrowhead 140 (iver) sepertinya sudah hampir pasti walaupun mungkn cuma 2 unit utk berikutnya mungkin ambil 30FFM 2 juga. Sangat memungkinkan sekali skema seperti itu. Walaupun kalau dari lainnya sayasich sangat ga yakin.
> 
> Keuntungan ambil dari Nipon yg jelas mereka sepaket dgn investasi di bidang lain, contoh investasi besar di Natuna


Oh yes dont forget the french one too


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> No it wouldn't interrupt iver procurements, i already said this before


Opung?


----------



## Chestnut

Gundala said:


> Makes me wonder how much does it cost to get or upgrade to F16V? I know its hard to calculate with all those training/munition/logistics etc, but lets take a look at view of the latest F16V block 70 purchase by others. Here is what I found from mbah google: (disclaimer* numbers of purchase/price and source might not be accurate)
> 
> Bulgaria (2019) ; 8 Viper for $512 mil = @$64 mil. No mentioning about munition/training/logistics/etc
> Bahrain (2018) ; 16 Viper for $1.1 bil = @$69 mil. LM contract to build aircraft & support. But they also upgrade their 20 fighters of F16 block 40 to F16V for $1.082 bil which include new engines, avionics and an active electronically scanned array radar system.
> Taiwan (2019) ; 66 Viper for $8 bil = @121mil. Including spare parts
> Slovakia (2019) ; 14 Viper for $800 mil = @57 mil. Production and support.
> Morocco (2019) ; 25 Viper for $3.787 mil = @151 mil. Include - 30 M61 Al Vulcan 20mm Guns (includes 5 spares), 40 AIM-120C-7 Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAM), 60 GBU-39/B Small Diameter Bombs, 26 AN/AAQ-33 Sniper Pods, spares, practice equipment, management systems, navigation equipment, support and integration and U.S. government and contractor engineering and logistical support services. She also upgrade 23 of their F16 to Viper standard for $985 mil.
> So to upgrade 20 block 32/40 to Viper standard its going to cost around $1billion.
> To get 1 Skadron (16 fighters) if we follow Bahrain price its equal to $1.1bil prolly more with parts and stuff.
> 36 Viper of mix new/used might be around $2.5bil (with some parts). Decent number for its capability and quantity I must say tho I doubt our budget for Viper purchase exceeding that number, prolly @1.5bil at most.


You can't really count it like that, apart from Morocco and Taiwan, the rest of the countries are 1st time Viper users and would have a higher overall program cost in general.


----------



## Jatosint

Nambah kompetitor lagi itu hal yang bagus, tapi mau sampai kapan....

Just pick one already ffs -_-

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> what the phuck
> 
> https://the-japan-news.com/news/article/0006905425
> 
> 3:02 pm, November 04, 2020
> 
> By Takeyuki Hitokoto / Yomiuri Shimbun CorrespondentJAKARTA —
> 
> * Japan plans to export Maritime Self-Defense Force destroyers to Indonesia, The Yomiuri Shimbun has learned from government-related sources in both countries.*
> 
> If realized, it would be the first time for Japan to export destroyers and is expected to be the largest export of Japanese defense equipment. The move is also likely to further the development of Japan’s “free and open Indo-Pacific” vision.
> 
> *According to the sources, possible destroyers to be exported to Indonesia include the 30FFM, which Japan is planning to put into commission in 2022. The destroyer can perform various functions such as mine removal using unmanned aircraft.*


A gate for US naval system and weaponry to penetrate Indonesia navy market?


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> A gate for US naval system and weaponry to penetrate Indonesia navy market?


AEGIS most likely improbable , perhaps the japanese licensed US AN/SYQ ACDS variant , or maybe just a hull with european subsystem .


----------



## mejikuhibiu

trishna_amṛta said:


> Jelasnya di bagi2x supaya pd kebagian. Arrowhead 140 (iver) sepertinya sudah hampir pasti walaupun mungkn cuma 2 unit utk berikutnya mungkin ambil 30FFM 2 juga. Sangat memungkinkan sekali skema seperti itu. Walaupun kalau dari lainnya sayasich sangat ga yakin.
> 
> Keuntungan ambil dari Nipon yg jelas mereka sepaket dgn investasi di bidang lain, contoh investasi besar di Natuna


Iver tetap 2 untuk sementara
30ffm2 maybe 4 built in japan and 4 in pt.pal..
Hasil ngubek ngubek ig


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> AEGIS most likely improbable , perhaps the japanese licensed US AN/SYQ ACDS variant , or maybe just a hull with european subsystem .


Just use European missile. Keep the rest Japanese.







mejikuhibiu said:


> Iver tetap 2 untuk sementara
> 30ffm2 maybe 4 built in japan and 4 in pt.pal..
> Hasil ngubek ngubek ig


Ig siapa?


----------



## Raduga

mejikuhibiu said:


> Iver tetap 2 untuk sementara
> 30ffm2 maybe 4 built in japan and 4 in pt.pal..
> Hasil ngubek ngubek ig


kalo soal 4 kapal itu emang ada di link berita yang saya kasih sih.

"According to the sources, possible destroyers to be exported to Indonesia include the 30FFM, which Japan is planning to put into commission in 2022. The destroyer can perform various functions such as mine removal using unmanned aircraft.

Indonesia has told Japan that it wants to import four ships and construct four more ships in Indonesia through technology transfers. The project is expected to be worth about ¥300 billion."


----------



## Gundala

umigami said:


> Opung?


Bukan... 

30 FFM with advanced integrated CIC keren bgt. Begitu kita yg beli mudah2an ga jd trondol...


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> Indonesia has told Japan that it wants to import four ships and construct four more ships in Indonesia through technology transfers. The project is expected to be worth about ¥300 billion."


US$ 2.876 billion for 8 destroyers plus ToT?!
That's unbelievably cheap.
FFBNW again I guess 😒


Gundala said:


> Bukan...
> 
> 30 FFM with advanced integrated CIC keren bgt. Begitu kita yg beli mudah2an ga jd trondol...


Apaan tuh trondol?


----------



## Gundala

Chestnut said:


> You can't really count it like that, apart from Morocco and Taiwan, the rest of the countries are 1st time Viper users and would have a higher overall program cost in general.


Bahrain already has F 16 block 40 as well and their upgrade cost to Viper series is not that far from what marocco has. So Bahrain is the closest thing we have in terms of upgrading cost and brand new acquisition cost prediction.


umigami said:


> Apaan tuh trondol?


Di pretelin fiturnya biar hemat


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> Opung?


Mak banteng and Mr President himself


----------



## Chestnut

Raduga said:


> AEGIS most likely improbable , perhaps the japanese licensed US AN/SYQ ACDS variant , or maybe just a hull with european subsystem .


They're fully customizable, you can just have them build the hull with all other subsystems from either Thales or Terma/Hensoldt


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Mak banteng and Mr President himself


So these news related ro each other huh.

*Prabowo Subianto dan Menteri Pertahanan Jepang Sepakat Soal Pengalihan Alutsista*

*Nggak Mau Satu, Megawati Suruh Menhan Prabowo Borong Kapal Perang dari PT PAL Sepuluh Unit Sekaligus*


----------



## Chestnut

Gundala said:


> Bahrain already has F 16 block 40 as well and their upgrade cost to Viper series is not that far from what marocco has. So Bahrain is the closest thing we have in terms of upgrading cost and brand new acquisition cost prediction.


I stand corrected

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Raduga said:


> what the phuck
> 
> https://the-japan-news.com/news/article/0006905425
> 
> 3:02 pm, November 04, 2020
> 
> By Takeyuki Hitokoto / Yomiuri Shimbun CorrespondentJAKARTA —
> 
> * Japan plans to export Maritime Self-Defense Force destroyers to Indonesia, The Yomiuri Shimbun has learned from government-related sources in both countries.*
> 
> If realized, it would be the first time for Japan to export destroyers and is expected to be the largest export of Japanese defense equipment. The move is also likely to further the development of Japan’s “free and open Indo-Pacific” vision.
> 
> *According to the sources, possible destroyers to be exported to Indonesia include the 30FFM, which Japan is planning to put into commission in 2022. The destroyer can perform various functions such as mine removal using unmanned aircraft.*


To be honest this news caught me by surprise. I heard kabar burung about Frigate purchase plan didukung oleh salah satu faksi politk (nda brani ngomng siapanya), but I thought it was Iver only. I thought Japan was never going to sell warships, perhaps only radar or technical assistance. Tho Im pretty sure they wont sell lethal weapon such as missiles etc.

Anyway, I was wondering why new appointed Denmark ambassador visited Prabowo in Kemenhan and welcomed by Vice Minister and other Kemenhan high ranking officials. Now this Japan news ring the bell for me, but I agree with Kansel it is less likely the Iver going to be left behind unless the crew "Jump ship" 

For most, I am thrilled for this upcoming colaboration with Japan. Not to mention Japan has been dealing with us economically for some time so both side know each other culture and behaviour. Having good relations with Strong Country in the region will definetly help balancing the power in the region. Good job Pak Prabowo & Pak Jokowi!


----------



## HeyPaula1963

Germany to Deploy a Frigate to Patrol the Indo-Pacific
Welcome Germany


----------



## Fl0gger

Japannese offer as is what japan use that what u get wong itu setengah hibah berkah e pakde sambatan masalah natuna ke sana lol


----------



## Gundala

Fl0gger said:


> Japannese offer as is what japan use that what u get wong itu setengah hibah berkah e pakde sambatan masalah natuna ke sana lol


Yea I can see that from the statement below

_"Dalam pertemuan yang berlangsung selama 30 menit, Nobuo Kishi dan Prabowo Subianto menyepakati *pengalihan alutsista* kedua negara."_

Pengalihan instead of pembelian, menang banyak kita kyknya


----------



## umigami

Gundala said:


> Yea I can see that from the statement below
> 
> _"Dalam pertemuan yang berlangsung selama 30 menit, Nobuo Kishi dan Prabowo Subianto menyepakati *pengalihan alutsista* kedua negara."_
> 
> Pengalihan instead of pembelian, menang banyak kita kyknya


Something to replace that failed bremen?
So 8 30ffm and destroyer


*RI Bikin 3 Kapal Selam Baru Lagi, Negara Lain Bakal Gentar!*
still waiting for PMN to prepare some facility.


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> Something to replace that failed bremen?
> So 8 30ffm and destroyer
> 
> 
> *RI Bikin 3 Kapal Selam Baru Lagi, Negara Lain Bakal Gentar!*
> still waiting for PMN to prepare some facility.


Don't put your hope on that sub, it's going to be killed  MoD is looking for the replacer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Gundala said:


> For most, I am thrilled for this upcoming colaboration with Japan. Not to mention Japan has been dealing with us economically for some time so both side know each other culture and behaviour. Having good relations with Strong Country in the region will definetly help balancing the power in the region. Good job Pak Prabowo & Pak Jokowi!





Fl0gger said:


> Japannese offer as is what japan use that what u get wong itu setengah hibah berkah e pakde sambatan masalah natuna ke sana lol



That the best thing when dealing with Japan. We both already rather deeply familiar with one another business practice & cultural practice, not to mention historical ties, thus making it far easier to "talk" to one another.



Gundala said:


> Pengalihan instead of pembelian, menang banyak kita kyknya



Judulnya sich memang "hibah" tapi tentunya ga ada yg gratis ataupun harga sangat murah. Saya yakin Nippon tetap akan dapaet jatah proyek G2G tertentu yg nilainya cukup besar. Bagus2x aja sich


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Don't put your hope on that sub, it's going to be killed  MoD is looking for the replacer


----------



## Ravager

Kansel said:


> Don't put your hope on that sub, it's going to be killed  MoD is looking for the replacer



Still , PAL got the PMN regardless


----------



## umigami

Ravager said:


> Still , PAL got the PMN regardless


Huh? For what?


----------



## Jatosint

umigami said:


> Huh? For what?



For this:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294831980773744640

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Jatosint said:


> For this:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294831980773744640


Give a little of breath to the program just to killed later 
🤪


----------



## Ravager

umigami said:


> Give a little of breath to the program just to killed later
> 🤪



While my self do believe the program do will be killed sooner or later . Truth is we do need those infrastructures , machinery and what not . It just the sub par specs tech that left much to be desired .
But , hopely what i was heard was only a baseless rumour though . Like it or not much of PAL equipments were in badly need of deep modernization so they can keep up to world standard .


----------



## Gundala

umigami said:


> Something to replace that failed bremen?
> So 8 30ffm and destroyer


Not sure, it hasnt been finalized yet. But at the very least I assume those 2 that already been constructed bisa dialihkan (tetep bayar) ke kita so we could safe time and in-line with with Menhan plan to increase interim readyness.
Those visits to others shipyard might indicate that they have plan to build it simultaniously in Japan and Indonesia.


----------



## Kansel

Ravager said:


> Still , PAL got the PMN regardless


Ah yes "dana palakan" at it's finest while nothing significant achieved


----------



## Ravager

Kansel said:


> Ah yes "dana palakan" at it's finest while nothing significant achieved



Don't shoot the messenger bruh .... 😀😀

we are still long way from the accountability responsible . Too much ignorant folks spent their time on tik-tok clueless on what is the difference between truth and missdirection information . It's still the sad reality of today and tommorow ... 


sigh...


----------



## Being-Art

Kansel said:


> Ah yes "dana palakan" at it's finest while nothing significant achieved


that PMN just for Submarine Facility. Meanwhile, the Unlicensed Type 209 batch 2 was canceled by the Minister of Finance at the request of the Minister of Defense


----------



## san.geuk

Gundala said:


> Not sure, it hasnt been finalized yet. But at the very least I assume those 2 that already been constructed bisa dialihkan (tetep bayar) ke kita so we could safe time and in-line with with Menhan plan to increase interim readyness.
> Those visits to others shipyard might indicate that they have plan to build it simultaniously in Japan and Indonesia.



let's hope so


----------



## NEKONEKO

trishna_amṛta said:


> Jelasnya di bagi2x supaya pd kebagian. Arrowhead 140 (iver) sepertinya sudah hampir pasti walaupun mungkn cuma 2 unit utk berikutnya mungkin ambil 30FFM 2 juga. Sangat memungkinkan sekali skema seperti itu. Walaupun kalau dari lainnya sayasich sangat ga yakin.
> 
> Keuntungan ambil dari Nipon yg jelas mereka sepaket dgn investasi di bidang lain, contoh investasi besar di Natuna


Pkr 2, iver 2, 30ffm 2, kolektor bang?



Gundala said:


> Yea I can see that from the statement below
> 
> _"Dalam pertemuan yang berlangsung selama 30 menit, Nobuo Kishi dan Prabowo Subianto menyepakati *pengalihan alutsista* kedua negara."_
> 
> Pengalihan instead of pembelian, menang banyak kita kyknya


Interim readiness frigate?


Being-Art said:


> that PMN just for Submarine Facility. Meanwhile, the Unlicensed Type 209 batch 2 was canceled by the Minister of Finance at the request of the Minister of Defense


Is it already officially canceled? Give me source


----------



## trishna_amṛta

NEKONEKO said:


> Pkr 2, iver 2, 30ffm 2, kolektor bang?



Khan bagi2x rejeki. Kita akomodasi semua supaya kalau pas butuh bantuan mereka (apa pun itu) bisa enak ngomongnya


----------



## Jatosint

trishna_amṛta said:


> Khan bagi2x rejeki. Kita akomodasi semua supaya kalau pas butuh bantuan mereka (apa pun itu) bisa enak ngomongnya



diversifikasi-nya gk gitu juga tapi harusnya, apalagi urusan major weapon system. Untuk AL bagi-bagi rejekinya maksimal di jenis kapalnya okelah

Misal Korvet dari negara A, Frigat Negara B, Heavy Frigat/Destroyer dari negara C

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## san.geuk

other possibility is buy japanese hulls, fill it with euro system (mbda+therma) everyone got their share

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Jatosint said:


> diversifikasi-nya gk gitu juga tapi harusnya, apalagi urusan major weapon system. Untuk AL bagi-bagi rejekinya maksimal di jenis kapalnya okelah
> 
> Misal Korvet dari negara A, Frigat Negara B, Heavy Frigat/Destroyer dari negara C



khan dri semua platform tsb sudah ada commonality nya. Kalau dari tangkapan saya jeroannya Arrowhead 140 (iver) pun ga khan jauh dari Thales dan rudal nya MBDA. Cuma sekedar hull dan power plant aja yang beda jauh. Walaupun kalau 30FFM kemungkinan besar Combat system pakai punya jepang walaupun rudalnya masih open question apakah akan pakai Mk 41 VLS atau dari MBDA lagi. Memang kalau dilihat dari sisi commonality ala US memang terlalu diverse tapi kondisi keuangan & politik negara kita seperti apa dulu, apakah memungkinkan, ga juga khan. Terlebih lagi kita belum tau pendekatan mana yg paling cocok utk keadaan & situasi negara kita (belum ada yg teruji)



san.geuk said:


> other possibility is buy japanese hulls, fill it with euro system (mbda+therma) everyone got their share



I'm guessing that is the current approach.

BTW does anyone know what brand of gas turbine those 30FFM is using? Does it use LM2500 series or Japan made gas turbine?. Although I have no doubt the diesel most likely Japan. I ask this because with Biden administration we should expect more difficulty in procuring US system


----------



## umigami

trishna_amṛta said:


> khan dri semua platform tsb sudah ada commonality nya. Kalau dari tangkapan saya jeroannya Arrowhead 140 (iver) pun ga khan jauh dari Thales dan rudal nya MBDA. Cuma sekedar hull dan power plant aja yang beda jauh. Walaupun kalau 30FFM kemungkinan besar Combat system pakai punya jepang walaupun rudalnya masih open question apakah akan pakai Mk 41 VLS atau dari MBDA lagi. Memang kalau dilihat dari sisi commonality ala US memang terlalu diverse tapi kondisi keuangan & politik negara kita seperti apa dulu, apakah memungkinkan, ga juga khan. Terlebih lagi kita belum tau pendekatan mana yg paling cocok utk keadaan & situasi negara kita (belum ada yg teruji)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that is the current approach.
> 
> BTW does anyone know what brand of gas turbine those 30FFM is using? Does it use LM2500 series or Japan made gas turbine?. Although I have no doubt the diesel most likely Japan. I ask this because with Biden administration we should expect more difficulty in procuring US system


Do biden really that hostile towards us?
I don't think so..


----------



## NEKONEKO

trishna_amṛta said:


> khan dri semua platform tsb sudah ada commonality nya. Kalau dari tangkapan saya jeroannya Arrowhead 140 (iver) pun ga khan jauh dari Thales dan rudal nya MBDA. Cuma sekedar hull dan power plant aja yang beda jauh. Walaupun kalau 30FFM kemungkinan besar Combat system pakai punya jepang walaupun rudalnya masih open question apakah akan pakai Mk 41 VLS atau dari MBDA lagi. Memang kalau dilihat dari sisi commonality ala US memang terlalu diverse tapi kondisi keuangan & politik negara kita seperti apa dulu, apakah memungkinkan, ga juga khan. Terlebih lagi kita belum tau pendekatan mana yg paling cocok utk keadaan & situasi negara kita (belum ada yg teruji)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that is the current approach.
> 
> BTW does anyone know what brand of gas turbine those 30FFM is using? Does it use LM2500 series or Japan made gas turbine?. Although I have no doubt the diesel most likely Japan. I ask this because with Biden administration we should expect more difficulty in procuring US system








Rolls-Royce Achieves 50th MT30 gas turbine for Japan's 30FFM frigate


The new turbine made by Rolls-Royce will be the second MT30 to be delivered to Japan. The two MT30s will be part of eight engines for the 30FFM Batch 1 programme.




www.navyrecognition.com




What's wrong with biden?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

umigami said:


> Do biden really that hostile towards us?
> I don't think so..





NEKONEKO said:


> What's wrong with biden?



Not specifically toward Indonesia but Biden demeanour toward PakDe during his tenure as VP was _Holier than Thou_, with the usual human right issue, corruption, etc. With him as POTUS he will add deforestation, LBGTQ issue, etc all from SJW playbook


NEKONEKO said:


> Rolls-Royce Achieves 50th MT30 gas turbine for Japan's 30FFM frigate
> 
> 
> The new turbine made by Rolls-Royce will be the second MT30 to be delivered to Japan. The two MT30s will be part of eight engines for the 30FFM Batch 1 programme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.navyrecognition.com



I'm curious why Japan doesn't develop their own turbine engine, their industry is more than capable to developing it. heck they can even turn into nuclear weapon state overnight literally speaking as in under 24 hours with weapon ready to deploy if they ever need such.


----------



## Raduga

https://www.tribunnews.com/internas...anan-jepang-sepakat-soal-pengalihan-alutsista

*TRIBUNNEWS.COM, TOKYO* - Menteri Pertahanan Jepang Nobuo Kishi untuk pertama kalinya melakukan pertemuan resmi lewat zoom dengan Menteri Pertahanan Indonesia Prabowo Subianto, Senin (2/11/2020).

Dalam pertemuan yang berlangsung selama 30 menit, Nobuo Kishi dan Prabowo Subianto menyepakati pengalihan alutsista kedua negara.

"Penguatan kerja sama di bidang keamanan, alutsista akan dibahas lebih lanjut di antara otoritas pertahanan kedua negara dalam waktu dekat mendatang," kata Menteri Kishi.

Kedua menteri sepakat untuk membahas relokasi dan promosi kerja sama teknis di bidang pertahanan kedua negara, ungkap sumber Tribunnews.com Selasa (3/11/2020).

Perbincangan antara Menteri Pertahanan Kishi dan Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo berlangsung sekitar 30 menit mulai pukul 18.30 waktu Jepang, Senin (2/11/2020).

Kishi pun mengunkapkan niatnya untuk menentang upaya sepihak mengubah status quo dengan latar belakang kekuasaan khususnya mengenai China yang sedang memperkuat ekspansi lautnya di Laut China Timur dan Laut China Selatan dengan caranya sendiri.

"Kami menegaskan akan mendorong kerja sama pertahanan menuju terwujudnya Indo-Pasifik yang terbuka dan bebas," katanya.

Kemudian, berdasarkan pertemuan puncak antara Perdana Menteri Yoshihide Suga dan Presiden Jokowi tanggal 20 Oktober 2020, akan diadakan pembahasan antara otoritas pertahanan untuk mempromosikan pengalihan alutsista dan kerja sama teknis

Editor: Adi Suhendi

i would lovely welcome takanami and their friend rather than bremen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HeyPaula1963

trishna_amṛta said:


> Not specifically toward Indonesia but Biden demeanour toward PakDe during his tenure as VP was _Holier than Thou_, with the usual human right issue, corruption, etc. With him as POTUS he will add deforestation, LBGTQ issue, etc all from SJW playbook


I don't think so. Don't think all of the Democrats are "SJW". Peace Bima Sena II, this project was when the US was under Obama Presidency and Biden was his VP and going well though, i give this as an example to show if he is not as what you said. 

And, don't think Liberals and SJW are same. We get help from US to eradicate the communists (which is the thing that the SJW really don't like) when US was under the conservatives ? no, we get it from the Liberal Administration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wahyusurya2020

US$ 2.876 billion for 8 destroyers good deals banget each $350m perkapal lbh murah IVER $330m perkapal,dgn harga segitu kemungkinan besar FBNW
8 kapal untuk ganti VanSpeijk class


Raduga said:


> https://www.tribunnews.com/internas...anan-jepang-sepakat-soal-pengalihan-alutsista
> 
> *TRIBUNNEWS.COM, TOKYO* - Menteri Pertahanan Jepang Nobuo Kishi untuk pertama kalinya melakukan pertemuan resmi lewat zoom dengan Menteri Pertahanan Indonesia Prabowo Subianto, Senin (2/11/2020).
> 
> Dalam pertemuan yang berlangsung selama 30 menit, Nobuo Kishi dan Prabowo Subianto menyepakati pengalihan alutsista kedua negara.
> 
> "Penguatan kerja sama di bidang keamanan, alutsista akan dibahas lebih lanjut di antara otoritas pertahanan kedua negara dalam waktu dekat mendatang," kata Menteri Kishi.
> 
> Kedua menteri sepakat untuk membahas relokasi dan promosi kerja sama teknis di bidang pertahanan kedua negara, ungkap sumber Tribunnews.com Selasa (3/11/2020).
> 
> Perbincangan antara Menteri Pertahanan Kishi dan Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo berlangsung sekitar 30 menit mulai pukul 18.30 waktu Jepang, Senin (2/11/2020).
> 
> Kishi pun mengunkapkan niatnya untuk menentang upaya sepihak mengubah status quo dengan latar belakang kekuasaan khususnya mengenai China yang sedang memperkuat ekspansi lautnya di Laut China Timur dan Laut China Selatan dengan caranya sendiri.
> 
> "Kami menegaskan akan mendorong kerja sama pertahanan menuju terwujudnya Indo-Pasifik yang terbuka dan bebas," katanya.
> 
> Kemudian, berdasarkan pertemuan puncak antara Perdana Menteri Yoshihide Suga dan Presiden Jokowi tanggal 20 Oktober 2020, akan diadakan pembahasan antara otoritas pertahanan untuk mempromosikan pengalihan alutsista dan kerja sama teknis
> 
> Editor: Adi Suhendi
> 
> i would lovely welcome takanami and their friend rather than bremen




KRI takanami idaman formil akan terwujud 
US$ 2.876 billion for 8 destroyers FFM very cheap $350M each meski lbh murah IVER $330M per kapal dan kemungkinan semua FBNW  btw apakah line produksi PT.PAL bisa menampung IVER & FFM klo deal?


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Japan plans to export MSDF destroyer to Indonesia*

The government is considering exporting the Maritime Self-Defense Force’s destroyer to Indonesia, according to informed sources.

Negotiations on the export are underway with the Indonesian government, the sources said.

A successful destroyer deal, if struck, would provide momentum for Japan’s exports of defense equipment and help realize the country’s initiative to make the Indo-Pacific region free and open, the sources said.

For Indonesia, which has increasingly been vigilant against China’s vigorous expansion into the South China Sea, enhancing security cooperation with Japan through the deal would have some deterrent effects against Beijing, they noted.

Last month, Prime Minister Yoshihide Suga agreed with Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo in Bogor, near Jakarta, to accelerate bilateral talks on defense equipment exports and technology transfers. Defense ministers of the two countries held a teleconference Monday.

Concrete ideas are believed to have been proposed at those meetings, observers said.

Japan’s three principles on defense equipment transfers, adopted by the Cabinet in 2014, allow exports of equipment that will be used for life-saving, transportation, vigilance and surveillance activities, or minesweeping.

“*Exporting a destroyer will not be easy (in light of the principles) because the ship has not only warning and surveillance functions but attack capabilities,” a senior Defense Ministry official said.*

But the export may be possible if it is made for the purpose of joint ship development with a foreign country, the official added.

In fiscal 2015, the ministry set up the Acquisition, Technology & Logistics Agency for uniform control of exports of defense equipment.

But the agency had failed to arrange equipment exports until it worked out in August this year a deal to ship four radars to the Philippines.









Article expired


News on Japan, Business News, Opinion, Sports, Entertainment and More




www.japantimes.co.jp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324632940324614144

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fl0gger

Bagus mana kawasaki P1 banding boeing P8...?


----------



## Whizzack

Fl0gger said:


> Bagus mana kawasaki P1 banding boeing P8...?


Not sure for the electronics system, but platform / airframe wise P-1 is better than P-8 for the MPA/ASW role :
- P-1 airframe design is optimized for MPA/ASW role, while P-8 is adapted from commercial airliner (B737)
- P-1 is optimized for both low level / low speed and high level / high speed patrolling.. while P-8 is optimized for high level / high speed patrolling only (as all commercial jet planes are designed for economic cruising in high altitude)
- The cockpit windows on P-1 are much larger than the P-8 thus increasing the field of view for the pilots.
- 4 engines in P-1 vs 2 engines in P-8... 2 engines in P-1 can also be safely shutdown during patrol to increase range / endurance...

Well that are just some of the advantages of the P-1 compared to the P-8.. Of course the specialized P-1 platform also means that it's more expensive to procure and maintain compared to the P-8...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gen3115

I actually wonder why no one has looked into the SC-130J Sea Hercules


----------



## umigami

NEKONEKO said:


> *Japan plans to export MSDF destroyer to Indonesia*
> 
> The government is considering exporting the Maritime Self-Defense Force’s destroyer to Indonesia, according to informed sources.
> 
> Negotiations on the export are underway with the Indonesian government, the sources said.
> 
> A successful destroyer deal, if struck, would provide momentum for Japan’s exports of defense equipment and help realize the country’s initiative to make the Indo-Pacific region free and open, the sources said.
> 
> For Indonesia, which has increasingly been vigilant against China’s vigorous expansion into the South China Sea, enhancing security cooperation with Japan through the deal would have some deterrent effects against Beijing, they noted.
> 
> Last month, Prime Minister Yoshihide Suga agreed with Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo in Bogor, near Jakarta, to accelerate bilateral talks on defense equipment exports and technology transfers. Defense ministers of the two countries held a teleconference Monday.
> 
> Concrete ideas are believed to have been proposed at those meetings, observers said.
> 
> Japan’s three principles on defense equipment transfers, adopted by the Cabinet in 2014, allow exports of equipment that will be used for life-saving, transportation, vigilance and surveillance activities, or minesweeping.
> 
> “*Exporting a destroyer will not be easy (in light of the principles) because the ship has not only warning and surveillance functions but attack capabilities,” a senior Defense Ministry official said.*
> 
> But the export may be possible if it is made for the purpose of joint ship development with a foreign country, the official added.
> 
> In fiscal 2015, the ministry set up the Acquisition, Technology & Logistics Agency for uniform control of exports of defense equipment.
> 
> But the agency had failed to arrange equipment exports until it worked out in August this year a deal to ship four radars to the Philippines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article expired
> 
> 
> News on Japan, Business News, Opinion, Sports, Entertainment and More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japantimes.co.jp


_But the export may be possible if it is made for the purpose of joint ship development with a foreign country, the official added._

30ffm has bigger chances.


----------



## Nike

Gen3115 said:


> I actually wonder why no one has looked into the SC-130J Sea Hercules



Hercules better to be used as cargo aircraft





Indonesia akan Membeli 4 Unit Kapal Pengawal dari Jepang Setelah Transfer Teknologi - Tribunnews.com


Kapal 30FFM adalah kapal pengawal yang dapat digunakan untuk berbagai operasi seperti memindahkan ranjau menggunakan pesawat tanpa awak.




m.tribunnews.com




Looks like we are looking for complete package instead


----------



## Chestnut

Gen3115 said:


> I actually wonder why no one has looked into the SC-130J Sea Hercules


Because as an unproved concept, no wants to be the one who bears the burden of being the launch customer.


----------



## NEKONEKO

_Moerdiono told me China had not asked for anything except for Soeharto’s recognition of the One China Policy. *China also promised to not interfere with Indonesia’s internal affairs and its territorial sovereignty.*_






[COMMENTARY] 1989: When Soeharto totally changed his mind on China - The Jakarta Post







www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

they're trying to play religion card , some filipino reshared this on asean military forum , good thing there was an member and admin from that page who are indonesian catholic and christian that sort the blunder .


----------



## Jatosint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324611246151270405
Is there any reason why they called in 'Senapan Bahu'?

And why they chambered in .222? does KKP not allowed to use regular 5.56 rifles?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Fl0gger said:


> Bagus mana kawasaki P1 banding boeing P8...?



kalau saya sich lebih suka Honda


----------



## Chestnut

Whizzack said:


> Not sure for the electronics system, but platform / airframe wise P-1 is better than P-8 for the MPA/ASW role :
> - P-1 airframe design is optimized for MPA/ASW role, while P-8 is adapted from commercial airliner (B737)
> - P-1 is optimized for both low level / low speed and high level / high speed patrolling.. while P-8 is optimized for high level / high speed patrolling only (as all commercial jet planes are designed for economic cruising in high altitude)
> - The cockpit windows on P-1 are much larger than the P-8 thus increasing the field of view for the pilots.
> - 4 engines in P-1 vs 2 engines in P-8... 2 engines in P-1 can also be safely shutdown during patrol to increase range / endurance...
> 
> Well that are just some of the advantages of the P-1 compared to the P-8.. Of course the specialized P-1 platform also means that it's more expensive to procure and maintain compared to the P-8...


The P-8 would be cheaper to operate overall as the 737 support chain is FAR larger than what the P-1 can drum up. That alone is a big deciding factor when it comes to procurement.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## umigami

*Airbus receives order for 38 Eurofighter Typhoons from Germany*
so... Mbah Merkel.... about your used Typhoon...


----------



## HellFireIndo

Excited to see what's next for JAV ships plan


----------



## Nike

Jatosint said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324611246151270405
> Is there any reason why they called in 'Senapan Bahu'?
> 
> And why they chambered in .222? does KKP not allowed to use regular 5.56 rifles?



.222 Remington usually used for civillian organization though


----------



## umigami

*Indonesia Wants to Buy the Su-35 Again Because the US Refuses to Sell the F-35*

Indonesia intends to return to buying Russian Su-35 fighter jets due to Washington's view of selling the F-35 stealth fighter to Jakarta.

Indonesia intends to return to buying Russian Su-35 fighter jets after the US officially refuses to supply the country with the fifth generation of stealth fighter F-35 Lightning II.

“The United States leaves Indonesia without fifth generation F-35 fighter jets, according to Indonesian Ambassador to the US - Mr. Muhammad Lutfi, Washington has no intention of selling the F-35 stealth fighter until Jakarta buys enough number of F-16 ", CNN Indonesia reported. 

According to the ambassador, Washington specifically said that Jakarta could not own the fifth generation Lockheed Martin F-35 fighter until it purchased the fourth generation US fighter. 

"So there are platforms we have to work on to get the F-35. We have to buy fourth generation F-16 fighters first," said Mr Lutfi. 

The Ambassador explained that in the near future, the United States will come to Indonesia with the proposal to purchase a batch of F-16 Fighting Falcon fighters, the Russian news publication Military Review said.

_The local media and analysts_ quickly grasped the topic and claimed that the purchase of the US F-16 for the price of the Russian Su-35 - the fighter is even outperforming the F-35 is absurd.

“It was the Americans who asked for that. Why do we need the US F-16 if we can easily buy the Russian Su-35, which is even more dangerous than the F-35 ".

"We did everything we could, but the Americans refused to sell their planes - now it's Washington's problem," an Indonesian analyst told the local newspaper.

It should be noted that negotiations between Indonesia and Russia were conducted earlier, but then frozen due to the appearance of an opportunity for Jakarta to buy the F-35, along with concerns from the US imposition of embargo with CAATSA law, but now Indonesia can declare its intention to return to Russia's Su-35 fighter.

BaoDatViet

We Indonesian call something like this Nerve Veins War!!


----------



## mejikuhibiu

umigami said:


> *Indonesia Wants to Buy the Su-35 Again Because the US Refuses to Sell the F-35*
> 
> Indonesia intends to return to buying Russian Su-35 fighter jets due to Washington's view of selling the F-35 stealth fighter to Jakarta.
> 
> Indonesia intends to return to buying Russian Su-35 fighter jets after the US officially refuses to supply the country with the fifth generation of stealth fighter F-35 Lightning II.
> 
> “The United States leaves Indonesia without fifth generation F-35 fighter jets, according to Indonesian Ambassador to the US - Mr. Muhammad Lutfi, Washington has no intention of selling the F-35 stealth fighter until Jakarta buys enough number of F-16 ", CNN Indonesia reported.
> 
> According to the ambassador, Washington specifically said that Jakarta could not own the fifth generation Lockheed Martin F-35 fighter until it purchased the fourth generation US fighter.
> 
> "So there are platforms we have to work on to get the F-35. We have to buy fourth generation F-16 fighters first," said Mr Lutfi.
> 
> The Ambassador explained that in the near future, the United States will come to Indonesia with the proposal to purchase a batch of F-16 Fighting Falcon fighters, the Russian news publication Military Review said.
> 
> _The local media and analysts_ quickly grasped the topic and claimed that the purchase of the US F-16 for the price of the Russian Su-35 - the fighter is even outperforming the F-35 is absurd.
> 
> “It was the Americans who asked for that. Why do we need the US F-16 if we can easily buy the Russian Su-35, which is even more dangerous than the F-35 ".
> 
> "We did everything we could, but the Americans refused to sell their planes - now it's Washington's problem," an Indonesian analyst told the local newspaper.
> 
> It should be noted that negotiations between Indonesia and Russia were conducted earlier, but then frozen due to the appearance of an opportunity for Jakarta to buy the F-35, along with concerns from the US imposition of embargo with CAATSA law, but now Indonesia can declare its intention to return to Russia's Su-35 fighter.
> 
> BaoDatViet
> 
> We Indonesian call something like this Nerve Veins War!!


The headline is Washington refuse to sell F35 until Jakarta buys enough number of F16.


----------



## Jatosint

umigami said:


> *Indonesia Wants to Buy the Su-35 Again Because the US Refuses to Sell the F-35*
> 
> Indonesia intends to return to buying Russian Su-35 fighter jets due to Washington's view of selling the F-35 stealth fighter to Jakarta.
> 
> Indonesia intends to return to buying Russian Su-35 fighter jets after the US officially refuses to supply the country with the fifth generation of stealth fighter F-35 Lightning II.
> 
> “The United States leaves Indonesia without fifth generation F-35 fighter jets, according to Indonesian Ambassador to the US - Mr. Muhammad Lutfi, Washington has no intention of selling the F-35 stealth fighter until Jakarta buys enough number of F-16 ", CNN Indonesia reported.
> 
> According to the ambassador, Washington specifically said that Jakarta could not own the fifth generation Lockheed Martin F-35 fighter until it purchased the fourth generation US fighter.
> 
> "So there are platforms we have to work on to get the F-35. We have to buy fourth generation F-16 fighters first," said Mr Lutfi.
> 
> The Ambassador explained that in the near future, the United States will come to Indonesia with the proposal to purchase a batch of F-16 Fighting Falcon fighters, the Russian news publication Military Review said.
> 
> _The local media and analysts_ quickly grasped the topic and claimed that the purchase of the US F-16 for the price of the Russian Su-35 - the fighter is even outperforming the F-35 is absurd.
> 
> “It was the Americans who asked for that. Why do we need the US F-16 if we can easily buy the Russian Su-35, which is even more dangerous than the F-35 ".
> 
> "We did everything we could, but the Americans refused to sell their planes - now it's Washington's problem," an Indonesian analyst told the local newspaper.
> 
> It should be noted that negotiations between Indonesia and Russia were conducted earlier, but then frozen due to the appearance of an opportunity for Jakarta to buy the F-35, along with concerns from the US imposition of embargo with CAATSA law, but now Indonesia can declare its intention to return to Russia's Su-35 fighter.
> 
> BaoDatViet
> 
> We Indonesian call something like this Nerve Veins War!!



Who 'Indonesian Analyst' that the article referred to?


----------



## umigami

Jatosint said:


> Who 'Indonesian Analyst' that the article referred to?


Whoever he is, he's not even official.
Sengajq datang kesitu buat manas manasin doang kayaknya


----------



## Jatosint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324922137358970880

Reactions: Wow Wow:
2


----------



## umigami

*Pengamat: Larangan Beli F-35 Tak Berpengaruh Buat Indonesia*


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Jokowi to name six historical figures as national heroes*

President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo is set to award the title of national hero posthumously to six Indonesian figures on Heroes Day, which falls on Nov. 10, Social Affairs Minister Juliari Batubara has said.

“There are six national hero awardees this year,” Juliari said on Friday, as quoted by Antara.

Two of the awardees are from the country’s easternmost provinces, namely Sultan Baabullah from North Maluku and Machmud Singgirei Rumagesan from West Papua. The two figures will be the first national heroes from both provinces.

Sultan Baabullah was the seventh sultan of the Ternate Sultanate from 1570 to 1583. His influence reached as far as 72 islands including Mindanao Island in the Philippines and the Papuan Islands.

Baabullah defeated the Portuguese colonizers and led Maluku to its peak of glory at the end of the 16th century through free trade in spices and forest products.

Machmud Singgirei Rumagesan was the king of Sekar region, now Fakfak regency, who fought against the Dutch colonial government and later established the Tjendrawasih Revolutionary Movement of West Irian (GTRIB).

The GTRIB called on the Indonesian government to form a local government in Papua, led by native Papuans, as a part of Indonesia to rival the Dutch that still occupied the land after Indonesian independence in 1945.

The other four awardees are first National Police chief Gen. (ret) Raden Said Soekanto Tjokrodiatmodjo from Jakarta, former information minister Arnold Mononutu from North Sulawesi, Youth Congress figure Sutan Mohammad Amin Nasution from North Sumatra and warlord Raden Mattaher from Jambi.

Juliari said the nomination of the six historical figures had gone through a selection process in the Social Affairs Ministry and the Title, Order of Merit and Honors Council.

Soekanto Tjokrodiatmodjo led the National Police from 1945 to 1959. He was mandated by first President Soekarno to build a police institution with nationalism in mind. He was awarded the Bintang Mahaputra medal by President Soeharto in 1968 as a recognition of his professional accomplishments during his service.

Arnold Mononutu was a nationalist involved in the country’s struggle for independence, including supporting the notion of unifying the Dutch-established State of East Indonesia (NIT) with the Republic of Indonesia. Afterward, Arnold was appointed as the information minister. In 1953, he became the first Ambassador of Indonesia to China.

Sutan Mohammad Amin Nasution was an Acehnese-Mandailing lawyer who was also involved in the independence movement. He served as the governor of North Sumatra and later became the first governor of Riau. He was also one of the founders of the Young Indonesians organization, which later held the Second Youth Congress in Oct. 1928.

Raden Mattaher was a warlord of the Jambi Sultanate in the 19th century who also fought against Dutch colonial rule. In 1885, Mattaher and his great uncle Thaha Syaifuddin, the sultan of Jambi who was named a national hero in 1977, sunk a Dutch warship in the Kumpeh Muaro Jambi River. (*aly*)






Jokowi to name six historical figures as national heroes - The Jakarta Post







www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

Direktorat Jenderal Potensi Pertahanan Kemhan RI



*RAPAT KERJASAMA INDUSTRI PERTAHANAN KE-9 REPUBLIK INDONESIA – REPUBLIK TURKI*
Kamis, 5 November 2020





Jakarta (5/11/2020) Dirjen Pothan Kemhan RI, Mayjen TNI Dadang Hendrayudha memimpin Rapat Kerjasama Industri Pertahanan antara Indonesia dengan Turki (_The 9th Defence Industry Cooperation Meeting between The Republic of Turkey and The Republic of Indonesia_) yang dilaksanakan secara bilateral meeting dan bertempat di Gedung Ditjen Pothan Kemhan.

Rapat ini dipimpin oleh Dirjen Pothan Kemhan, Mayor Jenderal TNI Dadang Hendrayudha dari Indonesia dan dari Turki dipimpin oleh _Vice President of President of Defence Industries_ (_SSB_) _of the Republic of Turkey_, Mr. Serdar Demirel. Tujuan dari rapat ini adalah mempersatukan Industri Pertahanan kedua negara dalam mengembangkan dan memproduksi Alutsista Pertahanan, bisa dengan pengadaan baru, modernisasi, ToT serta _Training_ (Latihan).









Pandemik Covid-19, tidak menghalangi kerjasama dan komunikasi Industri Pertahanan kedua negara sehingga rapat dilaksanakan melalui _Video Conference_. Agenda pertemuan meliputi _*Patrol Vessel*_*, Rocket & Misille System, UAV, Combat Management System, Training on Indonesian Pilot CN-235 AirCraft, KT-1 Air Craft, Couger Helicopter Simulator In Turkey, Ammunition, Modernization of Frigates and Cooperation on Submarine, Harimau Medium Tank and Software Designed Radios.*









Hasil diskusi dicatat dalam _Munite of Meeting_ sebagai acuan implementasi kerjasama kedepan.






Kegiatan berjalan tertib, aman dan lancar. (Red Bagdatin/Ditekindhan).

bambang soesatyo MPR RI Leader and MPR RI member visiting turkish FNSS factory 3 november 2020 .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Confirmed by Abraham Mose the contract had been given to PT Pindad for this year financial term 

From MoD
1. 500 Maung utility vehicles
2. 4 Billion munition of small arms caliber
3. Harimau medium tank
4. Cobra 8X8





Btw, anyone here can give me clue about this rifle?


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> Confirmed by Abraham Mose the contract had been given to PT Pindad for this year financial term
> 
> From MoD
> 1. 500 Maung utility vehicles
> 2. 4 Billion munition of small arms caliber
> 3. Harimau medium tank
> 4. Cobra 8X8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, anyone here can give me clue about this rifle?
> 
> View attachment 686565


Surat pemesanan? Arti surat pemesanan agak ambigu, kalo kontrak pengadaan dah jelas. Anyway good to hear, specially for Harimau and munitions.


----------



## Nike

Gundala said:


> Surat pemesanan? Arti surat pemesanan agak ambigu, kalo kontrak pengadaan dah jelas. Anyway good to hear, specially for Harimau and munitions.



Some of the maung order had been delivered to Kemenhan already

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HeyPaula1963

NEKONEKO said:


> Soekanto Tjokrodiatmodjo led the National Police from 1945 to 1959. He was mandated by first President Soekarno to build a police institution with nationalism in mind. He was awarded the Bintang Mahaputra medal by President Soeharto in 1968 as a recognition of his professional accomplishments during his service.


Woww.... So proud with this one. Do the "bebal" Conspiracy Theorists will talking about this?, because he was grandmaster of freemason lodge.


----------



## Var Dracon

It's indorifle air gun, made in Sumedang.





PT. Pindad (Persero) - Menjaga UMKM Indonesia, Pindad Bina Pengrajin Senapan Angin & UMKM Lainnya







pindad.com









INDORIFLE - Toko Senapan Angin Murah Dan Berkualitas


Indorifle.com adalah toko dan produsen senapan angin beserta aksesorisnya seperti senapan angin gejluk, senapan angin PCP, dan senapan angin sharp.




www.indorifle.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## HeyPaula1963

NEKONEKO said:


> Soekanto Tjokrodiatmodjo led the National Police from 1945 to 1959. He was mandated by first President Soekarno to build a police institution with nationalism in mind. He was awarded the Bintang Mahaputra medal by President Soeharto in 1968 as a recognition of his professional accomplishments during his service.


Bantuan Paman Sam untuk Polri

Interesting story about Soekanto and the guy that said "mendayung di antara dua karang" but himself not like that, guess who. These two are in my list of favorites Indonesian.


----------



## Nike

Var Dracon said:


> It's indorifle air gun, made in Sumedang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT. Pindad (Persero) - Menjaga UMKM Indonesia, Pindad Bina Pengrajin Senapan Angin & UMKM Lainnya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pindad.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDORIFLE - Toko Senapan Angin Murah Dan Berkualitas
> 
> 
> Indorifle.com adalah toko dan produsen senapan angin beserta aksesorisnya seperti senapan angin gejluk, senapan angin PCP, dan senapan angin sharp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indorifle.com



Well in kind of large war involving Indonesia, they can be mobilized to produce arms, surely under heavy supervision from the state!!


----------



## HellFireIndo

Nike said:


> Well in kind of large war involving Indonesia, they can be mobilized to produce arms, surely under heavy supervision from the state!!


LOL the exact same Sharp Innova model air rifle i used to practice with


----------



## umigami

I got mixed feeling about this, let's hope Anak menteng can help us convince New POTUS not to see us in a bad way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> I got mixed feeling about this, let's hope Anak menteng can help us convince New POTUS not to see us in a bad way.



What to see? Indonesia always Indonesia


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> What to see? Indonesia always Indonesia


Do you think new administration will commit to agreement between Esper-Prabowo (mempererat kerja sama, F16v, F15/F18, Osprey, ext) ??


----------



## whatintarnation

umigami said:


> Do you think new administration will commit to agreement between Esper-Prabowo (mempererat kerja sama, F16v, F15/F18, Osprey, ext) ??


Why would they not?


----------



## umigami

whatintarnation said:


> Why would they not?


It's possible that they'll view it as legacy of the most controversial president in American History and want to get rid of it (might be not fully but still...)

One thing I'm pretty sure is no more talk about military sales with them until New Administration take office.


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> Do you think new administration will commit to agreement between Esper-Prabowo (mempererat kerja sama, F16v, F15/F18, Osprey, ext) ??



This and that, Biden himself had met Jokowi before several Times and come to visit Indonesia before and had positive atmosphere about the visit. 

Compared him, in which part of Obama inner cycle who we already quite closer, the Clintonite is far more worse option.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jatosint

umigami said:


> It's possible that they'll view it as legacy of the most controversial president in American History and want to get rid of it (might be not fully but still...)
> 
> One thing I'm pretty sure is no more talk about military sales with them until New Administration take office.



It is just a normative/standard agreement, nothing big to even considered it as a 'legacy'

IMO, it's only a 'legacy' and worth to get rid for if Prabowo-Esper achieved an agreement for something big e.g. US agree to sold F-35 to Indonesia, Indo agree to accommodate US request to land their P8 here, etc


----------



## Gundala

What I like to see from Joe Biden is if UEA will still get F35 and Israel still get their F22


----------



## Ruhnama

Gen3115 said:


> I actually wonder why no one has looked into the SC-130J Sea Hercules


We used to have this one
And now at sibayak


Nike said:


> 222 Remington


Usuallty european made semi aito rifle to sell fortheir own citizen.


NEKONEKO said:


> Sultan Baabullah


Baru tau tokoh ini bru jd pahlaqan nasional pdhl slama ini dh sering dbhas d buku2. Nambaj lagi pahlawan dri polri stlah sadsuitubun dan jassin yg mana sama2 brimob



Raduga said:


> Modernization of Frigates


Onr of TOM class ship likely get upgrade or lke that from havelsan


Nike said:


> Well in kind of large war involving Indonesia, they can be mobilized to produce arms, surely under heavy supervision from the state!!


Maybe they can make sten or grease style smg also they make precision sport air rifle they maybe can make simple bolt action rifle.


----------



## Kansel

Gundala said:


> What I like to see from Joe Biden is if UEA will still get F35 and Israel still get their F22


Israel denies that they're going to procure F22


----------



## umigami

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325318591252627457"Bersih-bersih"


----------



## Gundala

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325318591252627457"Bersih-bersih"


I do agree at some point about being dictator kinda thing as Menhan. Ada pihak2 yg berkpentingan bsa bkin pengdaan itu kadang kacaw/rumiet. Tp kalau totally ignoring AU for their need is also silly move, specially if we talk about logistics/capability/human resource/etc. We might end up getting stuff that we can not maintain or even afford to maintain, pushing certain things to become reality but ended up getting so few it doesnt even add a thing in our def posture strength beside gengsi. But as for now he hasnt sign any contract yet, soletsl giving him the benefit of a doubt. 

I personally dah pasrah with the type of fighter we going to get as long as it has AESA installed in it for TNI AU technological leap.


----------



## Chestnut

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325318591252627457"Bersih-bersih"


I assume the only reason he was pushing for the F-35 is just a political tool he can use for yet another presidential run that he is going to lose.


umigami said:


> Do you think new administration will commit to agreement between Esper-Prabowo (mempererat kerja sama, F16v, F15/F18, Osprey, ext) ??


That depends whether Biden will keep his word about being 'tough on China' in spite of his son's antics. Supporting India and Indonesia against Chinese expansionism unfortunately for him is a bipartisan issue.


----------



## umigami

Chestnut said:


> I assume the only reason he was pushing for the F-35 is just a political tool he can use for yet another presidential run that he is going to lose.
> 
> That depends whether Biden will keep his word about being 'tough on China' in spite of his son's antics. Supporting India and Indonesia against Chinese expansionism unfortunately for him is a bipartisan issue.


I don't understand why he seems reluctant to get F15 / F18 when they are literally the next best thing, and have double engines too (he like them right) ??
Well, antara reluctant atau emang sebenernya offer itu gak ada sih... (just a "bird news")


Gundala said:


> I do agree at some point about being dictator kinda thing as Menhan. Ada pihak2 yg berkpentingan bsa bkin pengdaan itu kadang kacaw/rumiet. Tp kalau totally ignoring AU for their need is also silly move, specially if we talk about logistics/capability/human resource/etc. We might end up getting stuff that we can not maintain or even afford to maintain, pushing certain things to become reality but ended up getting so few it doesnt even add a thing in our def posture strength beside gengsi. But as for now he hasnt sign any contract yet, soletsl giving him the benefit of a doubt.
> 
> I personally dah pasrah with the type of fighter we going to get as long as it has AESA installed in it for TNI AU technological leap.


That Scytalis contract was from his era, wasn't it?
And maung? 
Possibly Harimau too...


----------



## Nike

Gundala said:


> I do agree at some point about being dictator kinda thing as Menhan. Ada pihak2 yg berkpentingan bsa bkin pengdaan itu kadang kacaw/rumiet. Tp kalau totally ignoring AU for their need is also silly move, specially if we talk about logistics/capability/human resource/etc. We might end up getting stuff that we can not maintain or even afford to maintain, pushing certain things to become reality but ended up getting so few it doesnt even add a thing in our def posture strength beside gengsi. But as for now he hasnt sign any contract yet, soletsl giving him the benefit of a doubt.
> 
> I personally dah pasrah with the type of fighter we going to get as long as it has AESA installed in it for TNI AU technological leap.



Contract effective for Zoka decoy, Bell 412, EC 725, Maung, 4 Billion munition, Harimau medium tank and Cobra 8X8 is under his term

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

Who was having the Pindad's time line on their MKB ammo depelovement plan ?? I kind of forget wether their plan were still on track or got stilled again waiting for their new malang propelant plant to be completed so their plan could be commenced .... Again . 

Jeez , to think a nation of 240 million people and yet we still couldn't properly make ourselves of much needed midle caliber rounds ... Sigh


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Gotta fly ‘em all: Indonesia offered F-16 Viper instead of F-35*

The Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto expressed interest to acquire a number of F-35As for the country’s air force. But his U.S. counterpart Mark Esper turned down the prospect and made a counteroffer by proposing a number of F-16 “Viper” fighters, the last version of Lockheed-Martin’s best-seller, instead.

*Indonesia's ambitious fighter fleet modernization*
The acquisition of the F-35A was part of the (sometimes nebulous) plan of the Indonesian Air Force to renew its fighter fleet. Currently, the force flies a mix of around 50 F-16 A/Bs and C/Ds, along with about 10 Russian Su-27SKM and Su-30 fighters.

In 2018, Indonesia contemplated buying 11 Su-35 Flanker E fighters from Russia for about $1.14 billion. But due to financing problems, supposed to be based partly on the export of raw materials, the order seems to have stalled.

Additionally, the acquisition of Russian fighter jets could have muddied the relationship with the United States, an important trade partner for Indonesia. The island country could have exposed itself to sanctions, based on the Countering America's Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA). Thus, the Lockheed Martin F-35A was seen as an alternative if the Russian order fell through.

But in July 2020, Indonesia’s fighter shopping list broke the news again when it appeared that Subianto had sent a letter to Austrian Defense Minister Klaudia Tanner to express his interest in acquiring 15 Eurofighter Typhoons that the Bundesheer was on the lookout to retire. In September 2020, Tanner said she was ready to move forward with the negotiations. The proposal is reportedly still being discussed.

The Indonesia Air Force will apparently not be able to add the F-35A to its collection in the near future. On November 2, 2020, the Indonesian Ambassador to the United States, Muhammad Lutfi, explained that Washington turned down the idea as it would take nine years to fulfill a possible order. Instead, the Southeast Asian country could acquire the F-16 in its latest variant called Viper. Alternatively, the F/A-18 Super Hornet could also be considered.

The news comes days after Indonesia refused to service the P-8 Poseidon maritime patrol aircraft of the United States Navy patrolling the South China Sea area. The archipelago nation adopted a neutral stance in the contest of influence currently playing between China and the United States in Southern Asia. However, the aggressive attempts to modernize its fighter fleet could show underlying concerns. Indonesia possesses a few territories called the Natuna islands bordering the South China Sea that Beijing considers part of its national territory.









Gotta fly ‘em all: Indonesia offered F-16 Viper instead of F-35


As part of its ambitious fighter fleet renewal plan, Indonesia envisioned buying the F-35A. But Washington refused and preferred to offer the F-16 “Viper” instead.




www.aerotime.aero





F18 dapet info dari mana dia?



Ravager said:


> Who was having the Pindad's time line on their MKB ammo depelovement plan ?? I kind of forget wether their plan were still on track or got stilled again waiting for their new malang propelant plant to be completed so their plan could be commenced .... Again .
> 
> Jeez , to think a nation of 240 million people and yet we still couldn't properly make ourselves of much needed midle caliber rounds ... Sigh


*nation of 260 million
These one?


Cromwell said:


> View attachment 664088
> 
> Roadmap of PT.Pindad Products

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

NEKONEKO said:


> *Gotta fly ‘em all: Indonesia offered F-16 Viper instead of F-35*
> 
> The Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto expressed interest to acquire a number of F-35As for the country’s air force. But his U.S. counterpart Mark Esper turned down the prospect and made a counteroffer by proposing a number of F-16 “Viper” fighters, the last version of Lockheed-Martin’s best-seller, instead.
> 
> *Indonesia's ambitious fighter fleet modernization*
> The acquisition of the F-35A was part of the (sometimes nebulous) plan of the Indonesian Air Force to renew its fighter fleet. Currently, the force flies a mix of around 50 F-16 A/Bs and C/Ds, along with about 10 Russian Su-27SKM and Su-30 fighters.
> 
> In 2018, Indonesia contemplated buying 11 Su-35 Flanker E fighters from Russia for about $1.14 billion. But due to financing problems, supposed to be based partly on the export of raw materials, the order seems to have stalled.
> 
> Additionally, the acquisition of Russian fighter jets could have muddied the relationship with the United States, an important trade partner for Indonesia. The island country could have exposed itself to sanctions, based on the Countering America's Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA). Thus, the Lockheed Martin F-35A was seen as an alternative if the Russian order fell through.
> 
> But in July 2020, Indonesia’s fighter shopping list broke the news again when it appeared that Subianto had sent a letter to Austrian Defense Minister Klaudia Tanner to express his interest in acquiring 15 Eurofighter Typhoons that the Bundesheer was on the lookout to retire. In September 2020, Tanner said she was ready to move forward with the negotiations. The proposal is reportedly still being discussed.
> 
> The Indonesia Air Force will apparently not be able to add the F-35A to its collection in the near future. On November 2, 2020, the Indonesian Ambassador to the United States, Muhammad Lutfi, explained that Washington turned down the idea as it would take nine years to fulfill a possible order. Instead, the Southeast Asian country could acquire the F-16 in its latest variant called Viper. Alternatively, the F/A-18 Super Hornet could also be considered.
> 
> The news comes days after Indonesia refused to service the P-8 Poseidon maritime patrol aircraft of the United States Navy patrolling the South China Sea area. The archipelago nation adopted a neutral stance in the contest of influence currently playing between China and the United States in Southern Asia. However, the aggressive attempts to modernize its fighter fleet could show underlying concerns. Indonesia possesses a few territories called the Natuna islands bordering the South China Sea that Beijing considers part of its national territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta fly ‘em all: Indonesia offered F-16 Viper instead of F-35
> 
> 
> As part of its ambitious fighter fleet renewal plan, Indonesia envisioned buying the F-35A. But Washington refused and preferred to offer the F-16 “Viper” instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aerotime.aero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F18 dapet info dari mana dia?
> 
> 
> *nation of 260 million
> These one?


Speculation from the reporter part because the only alternative of Viper from the same class is SHornet. (F15 is a heavy fighter)


----------



## JCMan

Gundala said:


> I do agree at some point about being dictator kinda thing as Menhan. Ada pihak2 yg berkpentingan bsa bkin pengdaan itu kadang kacaw/rumiet. Tp kalau totally ignoring AU for their need is also silly move, specially if we talk about logistics/capability/human resource/etc. We might end up getting stuff that we can not maintain or even afford to maintain, pushing certain things to become reality but ended up getting so few it doesnt even add a thing in our def posture strength beside gengsi. But as for now he hasnt sign any contract yet, soletsl giving him the benefit of a doubt.
> 
> I personally dah pasrah with the type of fighter we going to get as long as it has AESA installed in it for TNI AU technological leap.




If what mentioned was indeed true that
"Pihak Kemhan dan TNI AU sepakat datangkan Su 35" then I honestly didn't see where the notion that the Air Force never wanted the Flankers came from. 

This is generally speaking, of course, and not specifically related to how Prabowo insisted on the F-35 as the fighter that most forum members dream of, rather than listening to what the Air Force and Mindef actually agreed to buy which is the Su 35.


----------



## Ravager

NEKONEKO said:


> *nation of 260 million
> These one?



Hushh.... Don't sweat on small detail there bruh .... 😂😂 .
And yes , thank you very much ... Btw , got any higher resolution there ?? You have to forgive me because somehow my eyes only get clearer when it see giselle vid's only ...


----------



## umigami

JCMan said:


> If what mentioned was indeed true that
> "Pihak Kemhan dan TNI AU sepakat datangkan Su 35" then I honestly didn't see where the notion that the Air Force never wanted the Flankers came from.
> 
> This is generally speaking, of course, and not specifically related to how Prabowo insisted on the F-35 as the fighter that most forum members dream of, rather than listening to what the Air Force and Mindef actually agreed to buy which is the Su 35.


Even within the air force, there are definitely some factions too you know


----------



## NEKONEKO

Ravager said:


> Hushh.... Don't sweat on small detail there bruh .... 😂😂 .


20 million+ people disagree with your previous post.


Ravager said:


> And yes , thank you very much ... Btw , got any higher resolution there ??


Sadly no, I believe only that pic that's been circulating on the net. Somehow the potato quality of the pic make it feels somewhat more legit.


Ravager said:


> You have to forgive me because somehow my eyes only get clearer when it see giselle vid's only ...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## umigami

Ravager said:


> Hushh.... Don't sweat on small detail there bruh .... 😂😂 .
> And yes , thank you very much ... Btw , got any higher resolution there ?? You have to forgive me because somehow my eyes only get clearer when it see giselle vid's only ...


Semenit aja kagak nyampek...


----------



## Gundala

Nike said:


> Contract effective for Zoka decoy, Bell 412, EC 725, Maung, 4 Billion munition, Harimau medium tank and Cobra 8X8 is under his term


I thought Zoka decoy & Cobra 8x8 was signed under pak RR (March 2019)? And about cobra, I was under the impression of it being canceled due to the price. Or at least being looked into, because of it. Excalibur kyknya slah pilih local partner/agen. But good to know if its already solved.


JCMan said:


> If what mentioned was indeed true that
> "Pihak Kemhan dan TNI AU sepakat datangkan Su 35" then I honestly didn't see where the notion that the Air Force never wanted the Flankers came from.
> 
> This is generally speaking, of course, and not specifically related to how Prabowo insisted on the F-35 as the fighter that most forum members dream of, rather than listening to what the Air Force and Mindef actually agreed to buy which is the Su 35.


Its a mix between part politics, kepentingan pihak lain and some truth. The fact is, SU-35 was choosen because we couldnt afford the other alternative (F-15). Where this no flanker come from? Well I could understand if it comes from some faction/individual in AU or others. Why? When our Flanker in her lowest point of maintenance one heart might break when he/she see with their own eyes the conditions. But thats might not be the case anymore, she might still be a queen hangar but with the arrival of the simulators and improving supply chain from Russia she is in far better shape in terms of readyness afaik. Macam trauma gitu deh


----------



## Jatosint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325397752092585984

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

first steel cut september 2019 , and now this monster already taking her shape


----------



## Var Dracon

Raduga said:


> first steel cut september 2019 , and now this monster already taking her shape
> View attachment 686798


What is it?


----------



## Raduga

Var Dracon said:


> What is it?


the japanese 30ffm/30dx , same thing that was reported to be offered to us yesterday as one of the future destroyer/frigate contender.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Cic nya kek gaming rig idaman. Tapi buat banyak orang.





Buat ngegame bareng asik nih, nge LAN party.





JMSDF Future Frigate to Feature Futuristic 360° Augmented Reality Wall - Naval News


At Sea Air Space 2019, the naval defense exposition held near Washington DC in May, Japan's Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (MHI) was showcasing for the first time a unique feature of the 30FFM: A giant, 360° wall placed inside the CIC and featuring augmented reality.




www.navalnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ravager said:


> You have to forgive me because somehow my eyes only get clearer when it see giselle vid's only ...





umigami said:


> Semenit aja kagak nyampek...



18 sec with blurry 720p resolution in portrait mode. Even if it were the so called celebrity (of which I've never heard of) its just not worth to watch let alone kept. Its only serve to hurting my already sensitive eyes & ears


NEKONEKO said:


> Cic nya kek gaming rig idaman. Tapi buat banyak orang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buat ngegame bareng asik nih, nge LAN party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JMSDF Future Frigate to Feature Futuristic 360° Augmented Reality Wall - Naval News
> 
> 
> At Sea Air Space 2019, the naval defense exposition held near Washington DC in May, Japan's Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (MHI) was showcasing for the first time a unique feature of the 30FFM: A giant, 360° wall placed inside the CIC and featuring augmented reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.navalnews.com



Only if your playing some MMORPG that doesn't require immersive situational awareness. When your playing anything that require immersive situational awareness (typically simulator grade or anything came close to that) you need to focus and wearing your headset thus not disturbed by all the yelling around you.

You need something like this






IMPERATORWORKS IW-R1 ZERO GRAVITY RECLINING WORKSTATION GAME CHAIR


IMPERATORWORKS IW-R1 ZERO GRAVITY RECLINING WORKSTATION GAME CHAIR




imperatorworks.com


----------



## Whizzack

NEKONEKO said:


> Cic nya kek gaming rig idaman. Tapi buat banyak orang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buat ngegame bareng asik nih, nge LAN party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JMSDF Future Frigate to Feature Futuristic 360° Augmented Reality Wall - Naval News
> 
> 
> At Sea Air Space 2019, the naval defense exposition held near Washington DC in May, Japan's Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (MHI) was showcasing for the first time a unique feature of the 30FFM: A giant, 360° wall placed inside the CIC and featuring augmented reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.navalnews.com



Kinda looks like the bridge of USS Enterprise.. Which is totally very cool..!😍


----------



## Ravager

trishna_amṛta said:


> 18 sec with blurry 720p resolution in portrait mode. Even if it were the so called celebrity (of which I've never heard of) its just not worth to watch let alone kept. Its only serve to hurting my already sensitive eyes & ears
> 
> 
> Only if your playing some MMORPG that doesn't require immersive situational awareness. When your playing anything that require immersive situational awareness (typically simulator grade or anything came close to that) you need to focus and wearing your headset thus not disturbed by all the yelling around you.
> 
> You need something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPERATORWORKS IW-R1 ZERO GRAVITY RECLINING WORKSTATION GAME CHAIR
> 
> 
> IMPERATORWORKS IW-R1 ZERO GRAVITY RECLINING WORKSTATION GAME CHAIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imperatorworks.com



Naah , she is just a 3rd rate artist nothing worth to be hassled over . It's just a day to day normal indonesian hypes that used to be a good material jokes for a day ... 
I just take a dib over neko's picture that come with a potato quality which equal pixelity with that video in my welder coming aged eyes ... 😀😀

#Take some more Djisamsoe and black coffe again while typing this ...


----------



## umigami

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325572305339244545Why EW capability become frequently talked these days in Indonesia defence forum?
Ada Pencerewet singgah di meja menhan?


----------



## Ravager

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325572305339244545Why EW capability become frequently talked these days in Indonesia defence forum?
> Ada Pencerewet singgah di meja menhan?



Nagorno-karabakh was a clear present text book case what could go wrong if you don't have an EW warfare capability regardless if you have a plenty armor and AA asset standing by .


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325572305339244545Why EW capability become frequently talked these days in Indonesia defence forum?
> Ada Pencerewet singgah di meja menhan?


perhaps whisperer from Auvia Gaya Perkasa ??? because the only most probable dedicated EW plane i see is growler


----------



## Ravager

Raduga said:


> perhaps whisperer from Auvia Gaya Perkasa ??? because the only most probable dedicated EW plane i see is growler



Without a clear examples presented all that whispers and whatnot are meant shit when it brought to the discussion table between the brass . Everybody was pitching something in the procurement table . Without some hard evidence's backing it's a tough bargain to face all of those old timer and sell something .


----------



## umigami

Ravager said:


> Without a clear examples presented all that whispers and whatnot are meant shit when it brought to the discussion table between the brass . Everybody was pitching something in the procurement table . Without some hard evidence's backing it's a tough bargain to face all of those old timer and sell something .


Can they give Libya, Nagorno, and SCS as an examples?


----------



## Gundala

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325572305339244545Why EW capability become frequently talked these days in Indonesia defence forum?
> Ada Pencerewet singgah di meja menhan?


Because we might want to get dedicated EW Fighter/squadron just like Pak Hadi said/wish when he was KASAU. With that being said, they must talked about possibility of F/A-18 or P-8 in relation to what US might be offering on the side of F16V.

If for some reason we are taking F/A-18 then having Growler in our inventory is a must.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Credit to lembaga keris


----------



## Ravager

umigami said:


> Can they give Libya, Nagorno, and SCS as an examples?


Sadly is ...they do ... 😭😭

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## umigami

Ravager said:


> Sadly is ...they do ... 😭😭


So we'll just let this golden opportunity to get a crucial capability slide? 
even thought Pak Hadi himself, a panglima already said we need it?
Kalau iya pengen nangis darah rasanya.. 
😭😭😭😭😡


----------



## Ravager

EW capability is the thing we must have . But only under a very thorough consideration and careful study . Along with a reputable and respectable contractor to provide the needed service and equipment . If the Auvia perkasa still could hold their credential after all those needed scrutinity then i will stand corrected from my previous remark . 
It's a tax payer money that will be spent and our brethens blood that will bathings the SCS if there was ever a deliberate misshap to occured


----------



## NEKONEKO

*TNI Plans to Form Special Unit to Handle Biological Warfare*

“We are aware that the threat of the pandemic has awakened us to the importance of having a special counter-biowarfare unit,” said Hadi on Sunday, November 8.

Previously reported, the Commander also revealed that *the military will soon build a laboratory for the specific use of researching viruses* that is planned to be established over the Galang Island in Batam.









TNI Plans to Form Special Unit to Handle Biological Warfare


The Indonesian military (TNI) will anticipate future bioweapons which will focus on how to counter future attacks.




en.tempo.co






*TNI Commander Reveals Plan to Build a Virus Research Lab*

“In the future, we will also propose to be able to have one BSL level 3 or level 4 laboratory to research about viruses that can be used for future soldiers’ vaccination programs,” said Hadi Tjahjanto in a Youtube podcast from the TNI’s official account on Sunday, November 8.

According to the TNI commander, the virus research lab that is in the TNI’s phase 4 strategic plan, had chosen Galang Island as a special infection hospital already exists at the location that is able to treat soldiers.

“We need to be close to the BSL 3 or BSL 4 to be able to breed the diseases into a vaccine that is readily available for vaccination,” he noted in the podcast. 









TNI Commander Reveals Plan to Build a Virus Research Lab


TNI Commander revealed that the military will soon build a virus research lab.




en.tempo.co

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

NEKONEKO said:


> *TNI Plans to Form Special Unit to Handle Biological Warfare*
> 
> “We are aware that the threat of the pandemic has awakened us to the importance of having a special counter-biowarfare unit,” said Hadi on Sunday, November 8.
> 
> Previously reported, the Commander also revealed that *the military will soon build a laboratory for the specific use of researching viruses* that is planned to be established over the Galang Island in Batam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNI Plans to Form Special Unit to Handle Biological Warfare
> 
> 
> The Indonesian military (TNI) will anticipate future bioweapons which will focus on how to counter future attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.tempo.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TNI Commander Reveals Plan to Build a Virus Research Lab*
> 
> “In the future, we will also propose to be able to have one BSL level 3 or level 4 laboratory to research about viruses that can be used for future soldiers’ vaccination programs,” said Hadi Tjahjanto in a Youtube podcast from the TNI’s official account on Sunday, November 8.
> 
> According to the TNI commander, the virus research lab that is in the TNI’s phase 4 strategic plan, had chosen Galang Island as a special infection hospital already exists at the location that is able to treat soldiers.
> 
> “We need to be close to the BSL 3 or BSL 4 to be able to breed the diseases into a vaccine that is readily available for vaccination,” he noted in the podcast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNI Commander Reveals Plan to Build a Virus Research Lab
> 
> 
> TNI Commander revealed that the military will soon build a virus research lab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.tempo.co


umm why do they need their own research lab in a future? They can work with others for it. BNPB is the one who should have had kinda CDC in US, and they shoulda have that research lab to identify or even create/coordinate vaccine or medication.

COVID has showed us that even for the purpose of appointing "whos in charge" got really messed up along the way. Team after team appointed as well as person in charge. Its about time we "fix" this so when it happen (amit-amit) again the govt and people know where/who to look for information/in-charge. Badan Nasional Penganggulangan Bencana must include Wabah/pandemic and not only just bencana alam/natural disaster..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Gundala said:


> umm why do they need their own research lab in a future? They can work with others for it. BNPB is the one who should have had kinda CDC in US, and they shoulda have that research lab to identify or even create/coordinate vaccine or medication.
> 
> COVID has showed us that even for the purpose of appointing "whos in charge" got really messed up along the way. Team after team appointed as well as person in charge. Its about time we "fix" this so when it happen (amit-amit) again the govt and people know where/who to look for information/in-charge. Badan Nasional Penganggulangan Bencana must include Wabah/pandemic and not only just bencana alam/natural disaster..........


they probably wanted to follow how UK created Porton Down Facility .


----------



## NEKONEKO

Gundala said:


> Badan Nasional Penganggulangan Bencana must include Wabah/pandemic and not only just bencana alam/natural disaster..........



Better be prepared.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

NEKONEKO said:


> Previously reported, the Commander also revealed that *the military will soon build a laboratory for the specific use of researching viruses* that is planned to be established over the Galang Island in Batam.



A weird choice for the location. Do they need to bring expertise from Simgkek or something? There are plenty of other more isolated island across the Nusantara if they truly wish for BSL-4 lab. Infrastructure shouldn't be a problem either.


----------



## Nike

trishna_amṛta said:


> A weird choice for the location. Do they need to bring expertise from Simgkek or something? There are plenty of other more isolated island across the Nusantara if they truly wish for BSL-4 lab. Infrastructure shouldn't be a problem either.



That's near Singapore, and with close relationship between army and their sinkies counterparts, i don't give any damn if they are being partnered behind the screen


----------



## Raduga

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/11/09/politics/trump-fires-esper/index.html
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...7cbcbc-a5b9-11ea-8681-7d471bf20207_story.html





sooo...... will this affect us ?? looks like the european counterpart is already smiling from the distance ...


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> https://edition.cnn.com/2020/11/09/politics/trump-fires-esper/index.html
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...7cbcbc-a5b9-11ea-8681-7d471bf20207_story.html
> View attachment 687159
> 
> sooo...... will this affect us ?? looks like the european counterpart is already smiling from the distance ...


He and Pompeo already said would resign whatever result of this election anyway.




__ https://www.facebook.com/181276675314017/posts/3146351978806457




I hope this is just temporary until elang hitam ready. Btw, any info about scan eagle??


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Raduga said:


> sooo...... will this affect us ?? looks like the european counterpart is already smiling from the distance ...



They are smiling mostly because they no longer being forced by Trump to spend 2% of their GDP as per NATO requirement. Which mean more money could be spent for COVID-19 mitigation. And Germany along with the Low Countries could get away (again) with not having to maintain operationally ready air force & army


----------



## Jatosint

umigami said:


> He and Pompeo already said would resign whatever result of this election anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/181276675314017/posts/3146351978806457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is just temporary until elang hitam ready. Btw, any info about scan eagle??


Using their weapons against them


----------



## Raduga

https://www.kemhan.go.id/puslaik/20...-dalam-rangka-uji-statis-dan-uji-dinamis.html
*Pelaksanaan Sertifikasi Kelaikan Rantis Komodo Dalam Rangka Uji Statis dan Uji Dinamis*
Monday, 9 November 2020





Dari tanggal 2 November s/d 6 November 2020 telah dilaksanakan kegiatan Sertifikasi Kelaikan Militer Rantis (Kendaraan Taktis) Komodo penyedia PT. Pindad dalam rangka Uji Statis dan Uji Dinamis. Hadir dalam pelaksanaan kegiatan PT. Pindad dan Tim Kelaikan IMLA (Indonesian Military Landworthiness) Puslaik Kemhan. Uji Statis dilaksanakan terhadap 5 kendaran Komodo dan Uji Dinamis dilaksanakan dengan metode _sampling_ terhadap 2 kendaraan Komodo.




Uji statis dilaksanakan terhadap 5 kendaraan Komodo di halaman gedung seratus PT. Pindad dan uji dinamis dilaksanakan selama 5 hari dengan rute perjalanan dari PT. Pindad (Bandung)-Subang-Sarangan-Kebumen-Ambal-Ciwidey-Batujajar PT. Pindad (Bandung), dalam pelaksanaan kegiatan berjalan dengan lancar dan selalu mematuhi Protocol Kesehatan Covid 19.

Pelaksanaan uji dinamis meliputi materi uji Percepatan dari 40 km/jam s.d. 60 km/jam, Perlambatan dari 60 km/jam s.d. 40 km/jam, Kecepatan aman sampai dengan 80 km/jam, Uji Radio dan uji handheld, Uji daya tanjak 15% – 30%, Uji daya tanjak 30% – 60%, Uji lampu tempur dan BO (black out), Uji _Offroad_ melewati lintasan (berlumpur, berpasir, berbatu, tanjakan, turunan, serta lintas datar), Uji statis dan dinamis RCWS senjata 7,62 mm serta integrasi antara BMS dan RCWS, Uji shoot detection. Dalam pelaksanaan uji baik statis maupun dinamis dengan hasil tidak terjadi malfungsi dan sesuai dengan spesifikasi teknis dalam kontrak.

Kendaraan taktis Komodo dengan penyedia PT. Pindad sebanyak 5 unit akan digunakan oleh Pussenif Kodiklatad. Rangkaian kegiatan sertifikasi kelaikan kendaraan Komodo diakhiri dengan rapat pembuatan notulen yang bertempat di PT. Pindad (Bandung) dengan memberikan saran, masukan dan evaluasi dari Tim Kelaikan kepada PT. Pindad.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Using australian made RCWS , EOS R400








to be honest , this variant of komodo with the windshield guard are the one who i think had the most Ferocious Look , i would even put it infront of Sherpa and GAZ Tigr in term of aesthetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HeyPaula1963

Likely the Biden Administration SecDef
*MICHÈLE FLOURNOY POISED TO BE BIDEN’S NEW SECDEF*
by Steve Balestrieri






File photo of Michèle Flournoy: DOD
It is hardly a secret that Joe Biden will appoint a woman to head up the Defense Department. And that woman is Michèle Flournoy.
Flournoy was thought to have also been Hillary Clinton’s choice for Secretary of Defense. Back in June of 2016, Biden, speaking at the Center for New American Security (CNAS), a think tank headed by Flournoy, had made the following telling comments about Flournoy:
“Well, madam secretary,” Biden said with a laugh, alluding to her being tapped for the position by Clinton, “I’m writing a recommendation for her, you know.” Under the Trump administration, then-Secretary of Defense Jim Mattis asked her to be his number two but she declined.
Flournoy has a wealth of experience. She served in President Bill Clinton’s administration as the principal Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense for Strategy and Threat Reduction, and then as Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense for Strategy.
In 2007 she left the government to start CNAS. She returned to serve in the Obama administration as Undersecretary of Defense for Policy. She was a major driving force in creating the plans for the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan and is considered a prominent expert in the counterinsurgency strategy.

After the 2016 election, she created WestExec Advisors, a government consultancy group with Anthony Blinken, a former national security adviser to then-Vice President Biden. Blinken was a senior adviser to Biden during his presidential campaign and is expected to be tapped as Biden’s National Security Advisor or perhaps his Secretary of State.



She has advocated for a hard stance in Syria and for Assad’s withdrawal. Back in 2018, she had given an interview with the Jerusalem Post in Israel; her feelings will no doubt be a voice in Biden’s administration.
“[Trump’s administration] hasn’t really engaged on the ground in Syria in terms of showing up at negotiations as a major player or changing any of their activities on the ground to counter Iranian influence or to counter Shi’ite militias,” she had said in the interview.
“Who is looking out for Israeli interests in negotiations about a resolution in Syria? Someone needs to think about what will be on Israel’s borders in the end… Shi’ite militias with [Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps] connections? Another Hezbollah? This would be unacceptable. So what will it look like?” she had added. This is certainly a question that concerns the Israelis.
Flournoy also agrees with what is believed to be Biden’s view regarding the Iran nuclear deal. She has said that she would demand real concessions from the Iranians and asked, “How do we go beyond the constraints of the deal, so its constraints do not expire after 15 years and also extend into other areas of concern like ballistic missiles?”
She has been very vocal about the need for the U.S. to invest heavily in what she characterized as “big bets” in future defense technology. Among others, these include command-and-control systems powered by artificial intelligence and the combined use of unmanned and manned systems and capabilities.
She also favors a hard-line approach toward China. “There are a whole set of threats, whether it’s preventing the next pandemic, or dealing with climate change, or dealing with North Korean nuclear proliferation where, like it or not, we have to deal with China as a partner or we cannot solve the problem,” she recently said in an interview with Defense News.

Speaking with NBC News, she left little doubt that she would accept the nomination if it were offered.
“I’ve spent 30 years in some form of public service either in government or in the non-profit sector. That is my calling,” Flournoy had said back in August.
“Who knows, but I have come out and endorsed Joe Biden. I do think he’s the right answer for the country. And I would do anything to support his success and for the sake of the country, frankly.”


----------



## umigami

Jatosint said:


> Using their weapons against them


Yg ada si pelangi itu bakalan pulang kampung deh..


HeyPaula1963 said:


> Likely the Biden Administration SecDef
> *MICHÈLE FLOURNOY POISED TO BE BIDEN’S NEW SECDEF*
> by Steve Balestrieri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File photo of Michèle Flournoy: DOD
> It is hardly a secret that Joe Biden will appoint a woman to head up the Defense Department. And that woman is Michèle Flournoy.
> Flournoy was thought to have also been Hillary Clinton’s choice for Secretary of Defense. Back in June of 2016, Biden, speaking at the Center for New American Security (CNAS), a think tank headed by Flournoy, had made the following telling comments about Flournoy:
> “Well, madam secretary,” Biden said with a laugh, alluding to her being tapped for the position by Clinton, “I’m writing a recommendation for her, you know.” Under the Trump administration, then-Secretary of Defense Jim Mattis asked her to be his number two but she declined.
> Flournoy has a wealth of experience. She served in President Bill Clinton’s administration as the principal Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense for Strategy and Threat Reduction, and then as Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense for Strategy.
> In 2007 she left the government to start CNAS. She returned to serve in the Obama administration as Undersecretary of Defense for Policy. She was a major driving force in creating the plans for the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan and is considered a prominent expert in the counterinsurgency strategy.
> 
> After the 2016 election, she created WestExec Advisors, a government consultancy group with Anthony Blinken, a former national security adviser to then-Vice President Biden. Blinken was a senior adviser to Biden during his presidential campaign and is expected to be tapped as Biden’s National Security Advisor or perhaps his Secretary of State.
> 
> 
> 
> She has advocated for a hard stance in Syria and for Assad’s withdrawal. Back in 2018, she had given an interview with the Jerusalem Post in Israel; her feelings will no doubt be a voice in Biden’s administration.
> “[Trump’s administration] hasn’t really engaged on the ground in Syria in terms of showing up at negotiations as a major player or changing any of their activities on the ground to counter Iranian influence or to counter Shi’ite militias,” she had said in the interview.
> “Who is looking out for Israeli interests in negotiations about a resolution in Syria? Someone needs to think about what will be on Israel’s borders in the end… Shi’ite militias with [Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps] connections? Another Hezbollah? This would be unacceptable. So what will it look like?” she had added. This is certainly a question that concerns the Israelis.
> Flournoy also agrees with what is believed to be Biden’s view regarding the Iran nuclear deal. She has said that she would demand real concessions from the Iranians and asked, “How do we go beyond the constraints of the deal, so its constraints do not expire after 15 years and also extend into other areas of concern like ballistic missiles?”
> She has been very vocal about the need for the U.S. to invest heavily in what she characterized as “big bets” in future defense technology. Among others, these include command-and-control systems powered by artificial intelligence and the combined use of unmanned and manned systems and capabilities.
> She also favors a hard-line approach toward China. “There are a whole set of threats, whether it’s preventing the next pandemic, or dealing with climate change, or dealing with North Korean nuclear proliferation where, like it or not, we have to deal with China as a partner or we cannot solve the problem,” she recently said in an interview with Defense News.
> 
> Speaking with NBC News, she left little doubt that she would accept the nomination if it were offered.
> “I’ve spent 30 years in some form of public service either in government or in the non-profit sector. That is my calling,” Flournoy had said back in August.
> “Who knows, but I have come out and endorsed Joe Biden. I do think he’s the right answer for the country. And I would do anything to support his success and for the sake of the country, frankly.”


From Wiki:
*Asia*
In 2020, Flournoy was in line to become Joe Biden's Secretary of Defense, should the presumptive Democratic Party presidential nominee defeat Donald Trump.[22] At that time, Flournoy turned her attention to China in "How to Prevent a War in Asia; The Erosion of American Deterrence Raises the Risk of Chinese Miscalculation."[23] In this essay, Flournoy argued the US must invest in new military technologies, such as prototypes for artificial intelligence, as well as more long range missiles, *escalate U.S. troop deployment to the South China Sea area: Japan, Taiwan, Philippines, and step up roving war games in Asia to show China the US has the modern technology, might and will to deter Chinese aggression*. Without such ramped up U.S. military activity in the waters off China and absent the technology to ward off a Chinese cyber attack on U.S. navigation systems, Flournoy asserted the U.S. could stumble into a nuclear confrontation with China over Taiwan sovereignty.[24] In an August 2020 interview with Defense News, Flournoy favored shifting money from more traditional military expenditures to unmanned systems "that dramatically improve ... our ability to project power to defend an interest or an ally who’s under threat.”[1]


----------



## Kansel

US indeed offers F/A-18 to us









Indonesia Wants F-35 Jets, But US Pushing F-16s or F/A-18s Instead


The United States has rejected an Indonesian proposal to purchase F-35 jets and instead wants Jakarta to buy F-16 Block 72 aircraft or another equivalent American-built fighter. Jakarta’s insistence on the F-35 may be a ploy for Washington to reject the proposal so that Jakarta may proceed with...




www.defenseworld.net





And i will say it one more time, MoD isn't interested in single engine fighter now


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> US indeed offers F/A-18 to us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia Wants F-35 Jets, But US Pushing F-16s or F/A-18s Instead
> 
> 
> The United States has rejected an Indonesian proposal to purchase F-35 jets and instead wants Jakarta to buy F-16 Block 72 aircraft or another equivalent American-built fighter. Jakarta’s insistence on the F-35 may be a ploy for Washington to reject the proposal so that Jakarta may proceed with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.defenseworld.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i will say it one more time, MoD isn't interested in single engine fighter now


This is too just a speculation from journalists.

"The “equivalent fighter” jet to the F-16 *could only be* the F/A-18 Super Hornet"

Not a bad offer though. But do we really need to choose between F16 or F18?
Why not both, a skadron of SHornet and 2 skadron falcon whatever block it is.

Could it be, we will take german route?
Forget F35, take Typhoon x SHornet instead!!


----------



## Gundala

Kansel said:


> US indeed offers F/A-18 to us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia Wants F-35 Jets, But US Pushing F-16s or F/A-18s Instead
> 
> 
> The United States has rejected an Indonesian proposal to purchase F-35 jets and instead wants Jakarta to buy F-16 Block 72 aircraft or another equivalent American-built fighter. Jakarta’s insistence on the F-35 may be a ploy for Washington to reject the proposal so that Jakarta may proceed with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.defenseworld.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i will say it one more time, *MoD isn't interested in single engine fighter now*


Well the wording can be interpret to F-15 as well, 4th gen fighter count mostly on radar/avionics anyway.
Hornet is a good choice, Specially latest block III hornet with the CFT. But no no to the used hornet. We can go crazy with hornet and mix it with P-8 to get a better deal.

Another options is Germany intention to sell its tranche 1 inventory and combine with Austria tranche 1 is a good bet to gain decent fighter numbers in relatively short period of time. Tho reading from the news where the scheduled 2 hours meeting was down to 1 hour make me wonder about it, reduced meeting time often signaled it didnt go well.

Anyway Idk whats in MoD mind for not willing to go single engine (if its true), specially with Viper proven design and user familiarization.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> US indeed offers F/A-18 to us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia Wants F-35 Jets, But US Pushing F-16s or F/A-18s Instead
> 
> 
> The United States has rejected an Indonesian proposal to purchase F-35 jets and instead wants Jakarta to buy F-16 Block 72 aircraft or another equivalent American-built fighter. Jakarta’s insistence on the F-35 may be a ploy for Washington to reject the proposal so that Jakarta may proceed with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.defenseworld.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i will say it one more time, MoD isn't interested in single engine fighter now



So he doesn't wan't single engine (which is completely understandable), but he want F35 which is single engine?


----------



## Nike

we need more fighter ASAP, there is a lot of gap in the airspace and our fighter usage rates is very tremendous and quite worrisome. More delay and we will be left with none when the F-16C/D and Hawk 209/109 of our doing further MLU as scheduled.


----------



## Fl0gger

Kansel said:


> US indeed offers F/A-18 to us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia Wants F-35 Jets, But US Pushing F-16s or F/A-18s Instead
> 
> 
> The United States has rejected an Indonesian proposal to purchase F-35 jets and instead wants Jakarta to buy F-16 Block 72 aircraft or another equivalent American-built fighter. Jakarta’s insistence on the F-35 may be a ploy for Washington to reject the proposal so that Jakarta may proceed with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.defenseworld.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i will say it one more time, MoD isn't interested in single engine fighter now


Growlerski....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## umigami

Gundala said:


> Well the wording can be interpret to F-15 as well, 4th gen fighter count mostly on radar/avionics anyway.
> Hornet is a good choice, Specially latest block III hornet with the CFT. But no no to the used hornet. We can go crazy with hornet and mix it with P-8 to get a better deal.
> 
> Another options is Germany intention to sell its tranche 1 inventory and combine with Austria tranche 1 is a good bet to gain decent fighter numbers in relatively short period of time. Tho reading from the news where the *scheduled 2 hours meeting was down to 1 hour* make me wonder about it, reduced meeting time often signaled it didnt go well.
> 
> Anyway Idk whats in MoD mind for not willing to go single engine (if its true), specially with Viper proven design and user familiarization.


Austria Meeting ?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Gundala said:


> Another options is Germany intention to sell its tranche 1 inventory and combine with Austria tranche 1 is a good bet to gain decent fighter numbers in relatively short period of time.



kalau itu sich gelagatnya German mau nikung Austria. Kemungkinan nawarin nya include paketan upgrade



Gundala said:


> Tho reading from the news where the scheduled 2 hours meeting was down to 1 hour make me wonder about it, reduced meeting time often signaled it didnt go well.



Meeting with whom?


Nike said:


> we need more fighter ASAP, there is a lot of gap in the airspace and our fighter usage rates is very tremendous and quite worrisome. More delay and we will be left with none when the F-16C/D and Hawk 209/109 of our doing further MLU as scheduled.



That sound like problem that require either Viper (single engine) or Super Bug (twin engine) as solution


----------



## Gundala

Raduga said:


> https://edition.cnn.com/2020/11/09/politics/trump-fires-esper/index.html
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...7cbcbc-a5b9-11ea-8681-7d471bf20207_story.html
> View attachment 687159
> 
> sooo...... will this affect us ?? looks like the european counterpart is already smiling from the distance ...


Sial amat kita. Dulu deal sama Mattis dah ada eh dia mundur. Skrg dah ngomong sama Esper eh dia dipecat 


trishna_amṛta said:


> Meeting with whom?





umigami said:


> Austria Meeting ?


Yea, Austria meeting


----------



## san.geuk

from my perspective reduced time meeting for a negotiation indicates both parties agrees each other by principal, details can be communication in lower level, I hope I'm wrong


----------



## umigami

Gundala said:


> Sial amat kita. Dulu deal sama Mattis dah ada eh dia mundur. Skrg dah ngomong sama Esper eh dia dipecat
> 
> 
> Yea, Austria meeting


German second hand are better actually (bvr amraam capability and double seater availability) but I don't know if they can use amraam c7 or not.

Tenang aja, januari nanti New admin gak kebanyakan drama kok, lebih stabil.


----------



## Kansel

trishna_amṛta said:


> So he doesn't wan't single engine (which is completely understandable), but he want F35 which is single engine?


Ah yes, forget to clear it more

*4th gen single engine fighter

It's the matter of ego right now*


umigami said:


> This is too just a speculation from journalists.
> 
> "The “equivalent fighter” jet to the F-16 *could only be* the F/A-18 Super Hornet"
> 
> Not a bad offer though. But do we really need to choose between F16 or F18?
> Why not both, a skadron of SHornet and 2 skadron falcon whatever block it is.
> 
> Could it be, we will take german route?
> Forget F35, take Typhoon x SHornet instead!!


Trust me, there's no F-15 offered to us


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Ah yes, forget to clear it more
> 
> *4th gen single engine fighter
> 
> It's the matter of ego right now*
> 
> Trust me, there's no F-15 offered to us


These not-f15 fighters they are offering, are they _super_ or not?


----------



## Nike

F-18 E/F is quite affordable though, they are rugged beyond belief and had more or less the same engine family with future KFX/IFX. It's not like the Air Force never using Aircraft carrier fighter for their fleets....


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> F-18 E/F is quite affordable though, they are rugged beyond belief and had more or less the same engine family with future KFX/IFX. It's not like the Air Force never using Aircraft carrier fighter for their fleets....



Do not forget we are very strapped on cash . Even 15 % DP from the whole budget could put a very big strain on our finance .


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ravager said:


> Do not forget we are very strapped on cash . Even 15 % DP from the whole budget could put a very big strain on our finance .



Easy solution as long there is political will to do so. Just add more "hutang" And if necessary just issue Presidential Regulation declaring the urgent national necessity for it. Keep in mind PakDe coalition has parlementary majority


----------



## Nike

Ravager said:


> Do not forget we are very strapped on cash . Even 15 % DP from the whole budget could put a very big strain on our finance .



Someone has put it, presiden just actually put off the roof for ceilling debts and deficit limit on state budget for covid 19 pandemic and actually state income from tax until September has reach 62 percentage from the target. Still manageable actually even during pandemic.


----------



## Kansel

Fl0gger said:


> Growlerski....


Hahahaha


umigami said:


> These not-f15 fighters they are offering, are they _super_ or not?


No, instead it's growler


----------



## Ravager

trishna_amṛta said:


> Easy solution as long there is political will to do so. Just add more "hutang" And if necessary just issue Presidential Regulation declaring the urgent national necessity for it. Keep in mind PakDe coalition has parlementary majority





Nike said:


> Someone has put it, presiden just actually put off the roof for ceilling debts and deficit limit on state budget for covid 19 pandemic and actually state income from tax until September has reach 62 percentage from the target. Still manageable actually even during pandemic.



That is more of a band aid solution and everybody even pakde knows that Loan was always carry some excess baggage that detrimental to our economic future hence much of the hesitation on his side . 
But i agree we are closing in on the point of no return soon enough that something substantial were going to be revealed/appealead in the upcoming month ...


----------



## umigami

Kansel said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> No, instead it's growler


3 skadron worth of growler?! 🤔
(Merujuk pada kebutuhan 2 skadron baru dan pengganti F5)

Are you sure about that?

Edit: or perhaps they give some space to something else?
Perhaps, Typhoon??


----------



## Raduga

Kansel said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> No, instead it's growler


its weird if they only offer growler without offering super hornet though (and US still got plenty of it since it's still their backbone naval fighter even when the F-35 started to enter services) .......


umigami said:


> 3 skadron worth of growler?! 🤔
> (Merujuk pada kebutuhan 2 skadron baru dan pengganti F5)


we dont really need that much of a squadron worth of Dedicated Electronic Warfare plane .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Kansel said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> No, instead it's growler



wooi emang nya ada yg nawarin Growler? Dari kemarin baca yg ada cuma tawaran Viper & Super Bug


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> its weird if they only offer growler without offering super hornet though (and US still got plenty of it since it's still their backbone naval fighter even when the F-35 started to enter services) .......
> 
> we dont really need that much of a squadron worth of Dedicated Electronic Warfare plane .


Ya makanya ga masuk akal kan


----------



## Fl0gger

trishna_amṛta said:


> wooi emang nya ada yg nawarin Growler? Dari kemarin baca yg ada cuma tawaran Viper & Super Bug


Ya superbug come with growler lah , like the aussie procurement , plus the poseidon ,but well again nothing is certain for now, still long way to go ,everything is got paused and will re start after the new Potus came in the house ,just let's hope for the best shall we .


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Fl0gger said:


> Ya superbug come with growler lah , like the aussie procurement , plus the poseidon ,but well again nothing is certain for now, still long way to go ,everything is got paused and will re start after the new Potus came in the house ,just let's hope for the best shall we .



kalau itu sich namanya kebablasan khayalannya mas. Ga ada paket include bonus EW


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Prabowo knows from day one that F-35 is a bit stretch for us. His mission was basically asking the U.S. to replace our SU-35 deal with similarly very good deal. That's why he's asking about F-35.

The SU-35 deal is a very good deal since we don't have lump sump money upfront. Where else can you get 11 brand new 4.5th gen fighter for only $550 million cash + $550 million worth of commodity. Only Russians would accept it.

F16V is an expensive aircraft. If we take a look at the deals involving Slovak, Bulgaria, and Taiwan it's around $121 millions - $131 millions per aircraft.

The deal with any brand new U.S. made 4th/4.5th gen aircraft should be arranged similarly with our SU-35 deal. So we'll only accept 11 F-16V (or any other new U.S. aircraft to replace SU-35) if the U.S. would also accept 50% cash + 50% commodity.

Otherwise, like I said earlier, just focus on procuring F-16 EDA. While for the brand new fighter we'll turn to non-U.S. providers. We don't need to force ourselves to buy F-35 or any other 5th gen jets. Some countries (Germany, France, Spain, etc) so far looked content skipping 5th gen and just go from 4.5th gen to 6th gen.

Speaking of non-U.S. providers, while we're probably going for EF or Rafale if we intended to buy European 4.5th gen jets, apart from the U.S. and Europe, Japan (MHI) also has plan to develop 6th gen. So if 5th gen is out of our reach, 6th gen would probably give us more opportunities in the next step after 4.5th gen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

¿Por qué? said:


> Prabowo knows from day one that F-35 is a bit stretch for us. His mission was basically asking the U.S. to replace our SU-35 deal with similarly very good deal. That's why he's asking about F-35.
> 
> The SU-35 deal is a very good deal since we don't have lump sump money upfront. Where else can you get 11 brand new 4.5th gen fighter for only $550 million cash + $550 million worth of commodity. Only Russians would accept it.
> 
> F16V is an expensive aircraft. If we take a look at the deals involving Slovak, Bulgaria, and Taiwan it's around $121 millions - $131 millions per aircraft.
> 
> The deal with any brand new U.S. made 4th/4.5th gen aircraft should be arranged similarly with our SU-35 deal. So we'll only accept 11 F-16V (or any other new U.S. aircraft to replace SU-35) if the U.S. would also accept 50% cash + 50% commodity.
> 
> Otherwise, like I said earlier, just focus on procuring F-16 EDA. While for the brand new fighter we'll turn to non-U.S. providers. We don't need to force ourselves to buy F-35 or any other 5th gen jets. Some countries (Germany, France, Spain, etc) so far looked content skipping 5th gen and just go from 4.5th gen to 6th gen.
> 
> Speaking of non-U.S. providers, while we're probably going for EF or Rafale if we intended to buy European 4.5th gen jets, apart from the U.S. and Europe, Japan (MHI) also has plan to develop 6th gen. So if 5th gen is out of our reach, 6th gen would probably give us more opportunities in the next step after 4.5th gen.





Gundala said:


> Makes me wonder how much does it cost to get or upgrade to F16V? I know its hard to calculate with all those training/munition/logistics etc, but lets take a look at view of the latest F16V block 70 purchase by others. Here is what I found from mbah google: (disclaimer* numbers of purchase/price and source might not be accurate)
> 
> Bulgaria (2019) ; 8 Viper for $512 mil = @$64 mil. No mentioning about munition/training/logistics/etc
> Bahrain (2018) ; 16 Viper for $1.1 bil = @$69 mil. LM contract to build aircraft & support. But they also upgrade their 20 fighters of F16 block 40 to F16V for $1.082 bil which include new engines, avionics and an active electronically scanned array radar system.
> Taiwan (2019) ; 66 Viper for $8 bil = @121mil. Including spare parts
> Slovakia (2019) ; 14 Viper for $800 mil = @57 mil. Production and support.
> Morocco (2019) ; 25 Viper for $3.787 mil = @151 mil. Include - 30 M61 Al Vulcan 20mm Guns (includes 5 spares), 40 AIM-120C-7 Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAM), 60 GBU-39/B Small Diameter Bombs, 26 AN/AAQ-33 Sniper Pods, spares, practice equipment, management systems, navigation equipment, support and integration and U.S. government and contractor engineering and logistical support services. She also upgrade 23 of their F16 to Viper standard for $985 mil.
> So to upgrade 20 block 32/40 to Viper standard its going to cost around $1billion.
> To get 1 Skadron (16 fighters) if we follow Bahrain price its equal to $1.1bil prolly more with parts and stuff.
> 36 Viper of mix new/used might be around $2.5bil (with some parts). Decent number for its capability and quantity I must say tho I doubt our budget for Viper purchase exceeding that number, prolly @1.5bil at most.


Bahrain purchase model is more likely for us.

*Setelah Dubes Inggris, Giliran Dubes AS Sowan Menhan Prabowo*





he got a lot of "tamu" these days.

bentar, dubesnya ganti ya? Baru sadar...


----------



## Nike

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Cool... but a source said no additional Apache until 2024. 😭


----------



## Chestnut

¿Por qué? said:


> F16V is an expensive aircraft. If we take a look at the deals involving Slovak, Bulgaria, and Taiwan it's around $121 millions - $131 millions per aircraft.


Slovakia and Bulgaria are first time F-16 users, you can't compare us to them because they are also paying for the initial infrastructure and support network.


----------



## Gundala

¿Por qué? said:


> Some countries (Germany, France, Spain, etc) so far looked content skipping 5th gen and just go from 4.5th gen to 6th gen


Thats true, and you know whats both future 6th gen spec tech Europe plan to have? Double engine!! and the ability to become unmaned. They know the current weakness of F-35 is her limited range. Now imagine unmaned double engine Stealth fighter with the F-35 avionic/Radar/EW suite/decoy lunch capability....pretty scary as they can perform high G manuver without having to worry about blackout pilot.....

But wait a minute, we have KFX med+ class with double engine and can be equiped/upgraded with proper avionic/radar/Ew suite/etc into at least close to F-35 right? What KFX need is proper Radar absorbing materials including coating (which still an issue on F-35). Promising right? Only if we can manage to get better deal out of the project which in today position seems unlikely to happen.


umigami said:


> Bahrain purchase model is more likely for us.


I know right...

Bahrain (2018) ; *16 Viper for $1.1 bil* = @$69 mil. LM contract to build aircraft & support. But they also upgrade their *20 fighters* of F16 block 40 to F16V for *$1.082 bil which include new engines, avionics and an active electronically scanned array radar system *

For a total of approx. $2.2 bil we will have 36 F16 Viper Block 72 (16x new + 20 used). The used one might be all delivered in 2-3years where the brand new one might take longer 4-6 years.Pretty awesome eh? But then again MoD prefer double engine so this plan might go into the trash bin can for now.


----------



## Fl0gger

trishna_amṛta said:


> kalau itu sich namanya kebablasan khayalannya mas. Ga ada paket include bonus EW


Oh maaf maksudnya " come with " bukan bonus itu pak yang saya maksud paket penawaran dari Boeing kl jd di beli , beli nya F 18 E/ F dan EA 18 G growler dan P 8 Poseidon itu juga kalau jadi di beli AU kan pengen itu Hornet begitu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Gundala said:


> But then again MoD prefer double engine so this plan might go into the trash bin can for now.


Yeah that's suck.
Because of that MoD "preference" and solution for trade balancing, we have to buy American dual engine. But they don't offer us their eagle so we stuck with superbug...

BUT I can't really say superbug suitable for Skadron 14 (Air supperiority squadron) and we need to get a lot of fighters ASAP (no time to wait fighter manufacturing), so perhaps we need European interceptor afteral (another Jendral's favorite) either ex Austrian or German.

BUT that's mean 2 new fighter species introduced to our AF, can they really handle it?

At this point why don't just commit to Eurofighter if you love it so much, Mr MoD!
Buy a skadron of second hand Tranche 1 and 2 skadron new Tranche 3a maybe!!!

BUT again we have to buy something American too!!

AAAGH, begok aah... suka2 lu aja deh, Kancil!!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## JCMan

umigami said:


> Yeah that's suck.
> Because of that MoD "preference" and solution for trade balancing, we have to buy American dual engine. But they don't offer us their eagle so we stuck with superbug...
> 
> BUT I can't really say superbug suitable for Skadron 14 (Air supperiority squadron) and we need to get a lot of fighters ASAP (no time to wait fighter manufacturing), so perhaps we need European interceptor afteral (another Jendral's favorite) either ex Austrian or German.
> 
> BUT that's mean 2 new fighter species introduced to our AF, can they really handle it?
> 
> At this point why don't just commit to Eurofighter if you love it so much, Mr MoD!
> Buy a skadron of second hand Tranche 1 and 2 skadron new Tranche 3a maybe!!!
> 
> BUT again we have to buy something American too!!
> 
> AAAGH, begok aah... suka2 lu aja deh, Kancil!!



I'm honestly torn on this issue. On one hand, yes the Superbugs although possessing numerous positive traits are hardly the ideal candidate for the air superiority role. But on the other hand, IF the offer included Growlers then IMHO we should really try to look into it. Deeply.

Why? Because if a full blown conventional conflict was ever going to occur between us and China, then I doubt we'll ever gonna succeed in any air superiority game plan against them. But a dedicated strategic level airborne jammer platform will do wonders for us in any scenario, especially in light of what happened in Nagorno-Karabakh.

Let's be realistic, adding a handful of F-15s or Su-35s will not tilt the air superiority outlook in our favor very much at all against China, but Growlers can prove to be useful in more ways than one.


----------



## Ravager

I don't want to rain on all of your parade here . But , if you all guys are too make an assumption by a mere handfull of growler without their adequated ground and air support would suddenly change the equation against you know who .... Then all of you were equally dreaming too..
Makes no mistakes here . Even in some segment they allready surpassing Ivan in EW warfare capability .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JCMan

Ravager said:


> I don't want to rain on all of your parade here . But , if you all guys are too make an assumption by a mere handfull of growler without their adequated ground and air support would suddenly change the equation against you know who .... Then all of you were equally dreaming too..
> Makes no mistakes here . Even in some segment they allready surpassing Ivan in EW warfare capability .



I, for one, am not suggesting that getting the Growlers will be the silver bullet that's going to win us the war against China, while getting the Eagles will lose us the war or anything like that. It's just I feel that the Growlers' strategic level jamming capabilities will be more useful in any battlefield scenario that may come than just pure air superiority fighters would.

And this line of reasoning is despite I've always been all for expanding the Flanker fleet, so that's saying a lot.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ravager said:


> Even in some segment they allready surpassing Ivan in EW warfare capability .



But they still haven't surpass Comrade Ivan Vodka och wait what this all about again?


----------



## Ravager

trishna_amṛta said:


> But they still haven't surpass Comrade Ivan Vodka och wait what this all about again?



Some wet dream before friday night . As always ... 


JCMan said:


> I, for one, am not suggesting that getting the Growlers will be the silver bullet that's going to win us the war against China, while getting the Eagles will lose us the war or anything like that. It's just I feel that the Growlers' strategic level jamming capabilities will be more useful in any battlefield scenario that may come then just pure air superiority fighters would.
> 
> And this line of reasoning is despite I've always been all for expanding the Flanker fleet, so that's saying a lot.



To be honest i never specifically mention your name but i meant this for everybody . But , When wishes mixed with rumour and whatnot everybody starting to get high before the reality coming in and crush them hope down ... 

A litle bit dose of reality will make sure some discussion never stray too far ...


----------



## Gundala

JCMan said:


> And this line of reasoning is despite *I've always been all for expanding the Flanker fleet*, so that's saying a lot


You might get your wish come true tho. With all those issues people has been mentioning above, one of the affordable step is to continue the SU-35. If my memory serve me well that SU-35 package is already include munitions/missiles, so in short once it comes it will be combat ready. The barter part will make it easier in terms of financing burden and economy as we are going to use more Rupiah for the goods to trade thus injecting money into our own economy which is very crucial in this pandemic era..

The main issue after we get pass thru CAATSA is what to buy from US? The logical and affordable option is mix of new & used F16 which is not the flavor of current MoD. Now hornet is a good options but abit more expensive and need more money and time to reach IOC/FOC compare to Viper. The good thing is we might take the order of Hornet block III in which US has ordered and give the production line to us. This will cut down the delivery time and might make it the fastest option for brand new platform even comparing to Rafale (F16V takes longer then both). Not to mention the package deal we can get if we mix it with P-8.

So our MoD have plenty things to chew on these days. The opening of multiyears payment is something that we can use to afford expensive toys if we know how to use it.


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Gundala said:


> But then again MoD prefer double engine so this plan might go into the trash bin can for now.





Gundala said:


> You might get your wish come true tho. With all those issues people has been mentioning above, one of the affordable step is to continue the SU-35. If my memory serve me well that SU-35 package is already include munitions/missiles, so in short once it comes it will be combat ready.



Are you saying that there won't be any F-16V and we'll actually get SU-35? Dude, that's too much awesome news in one morning 😁




Gundala said:


> For a total of approx. $2.2 bil we will have 36 F16 Viper Block 72 (16x new + 20 used).



You said with only $2.2 billion of cash we could get 36 F16V (16 new + 20 used). I make a counter offer. With exactly the same amount of cash ($2.2 bil) we could get 44 SU-35 as the Russians would accept the remaining $2.2 bil (Rp 31T) as export commodity. 

All 44 brand new SU-35. Complete with munitions/missiles. All combat ready. 

Not only that, our economy also got boosted with Rp 31T worth of export commodity. Something that's really precious in this pandemic era.



Chestnut said:


> Slovakia and Bulgaria are first time F-16 users, you can't compare us to them because they are also paying for the initial infrastructure and support network.



I also mentioned Taiwan, who has been F-16 operators since the 1990's and they were quoted $121 mil per aircraft. The deal was also very recent (Des 2019).




Gundala said:


> Thats true, and you know whats both future 6th gen spec tech Europe plan to have? Double engine!! and the ability to become unmaned. They know the current weakness of F-35 is her limited range. Now imagine unmaned double engine Stealth fighter with the F-35 avionic/Radar/EW suite/decoy lunch capability....pretty scary as they can perform high G manuver without having to worry about blackout pilot.....



Yes, the projection of how 6th gen fighter would be like should be taken into our consideration to just skip 5th gen. The good news is that there'll be more providers from different countries.



Gundala said:


> The main issue after we get pass thru CAATSA is what to buy from US? The logical and affordable option is mix of new & used F16 which is not the flavor of current MoD. Now hornet is a good options but abit more expensive and need more money and time to reach IOC/FOC compare to Viper. The good thing is we might take the order of Hornet block III in which US has ordered and give the production line to us. This will cut down the delivery time and might make it the fastest option for brand new platform even comparing to Rafale (F16V takes longer then both). Not to mention the package deal we can get if we mix it with P-8.



I don't mind Shornet as it's relatively cheap to buy and maintain with $11.000 CPFH (Chestnut data). But if we still fail to get the SU-35 deal over the line, I'd prefer to go for European jets for our brand new fleets.


----------



## Chestnut

¿Por qué? said:


> I also mentioned Taiwan, who has been F-16 operators since the 1990's and they were quoted $121 mil per aircraft. The deal was also very recent (Des 2019).


Keep in mind, that Taiwan's case is special in regards to it's unique security situation. So I generally avoid looking to its DSCA releases for comparisons.


----------



## Gundala

¿Por qué? said:


> You said with only $2.2 billion of cash we could get 36 F16V (16 new + 20 used). I make a counter offer. With exactly the same amount of cash ($2.2 bil) we could get 44 SU-35 as the Russians would accept the remaining $2.2 bil (Rp 31T) as export commodity.
> 
> All 44 brand new SU-35. Complete with munitions/missiles. All combat ready.
> 
> Not only that, our economy also got boosted with Rp 31T worth of export commodity. Something that's really precious in this pandemic era.


Im affraid thats not going to happen. From what I see our AU Heavy fighter projection is only 2 SKA. WIth GSP already been approved from US means we have to balance the trade. Of all those P-8/Air tank/EWA what we need the most with limited budget is fighter platform. So there ya go, looks like its going to come down between hornet & viper.


¿Por qué? said:


> Yes, the projection of how 6th gen fighter would be like should be taken into our consideration to just skip 5th gen. The good news is that there'll be more providers from different countries.


We still need to have 5th gen as learning curve tho. Those countries who rejected F-35 over European fighters jet are all in advanced level in terms of aviation industry, so they can afford to by pass the learning curve.

Our TNI-AU actually has a good plan by getting SU-35 in 2018 and having 3 sq of F16V by 2024. That will be enough to wait for the maturity/production of KFX. Our first batch Sukhoi will enter their retirement around 2030-2035, so they might be phased out and replace by KFX. Our network centric project with Greece will be done in 2024-2025. And from that year onward interoperability between assets will become important thus most likely side lining all the sukhoi slowly. Tho we can still do what Egypt does by using ground control system to manage the assets but still it will be faster if they can both interconnect with ground control and within the flight it self.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Let's take a look at Bahrain's DSCA for their brand new F-16V here : 





__





Government of Bahrain – F-16V Aircraft with Support | Defense Security Cooperation Agency







www.dsca.mil





It's worth $2.785 bil for 19 jets. It includes the engines. vulcan gun systems, all the radar systems (including AESA), the launchers, etc. No missiles, bombs, etc. You got $146 mil per aircraft. 

Now let's take a look at Bahrain's DSCA for their F-16V upgrade (from block-40) here : 





__





Government of Bahrain – Upgrade of F-16 Block 40 Aircraft to F-16V Configuration | Defense Security Cooperation Agency







www.dsca.mil





It's $1.082 bil for 20 jets. It means $54 mil per aircraft. 

I'm not sure where the $2.2 bil number for 16 new + 20 used is coming from. 

Now let's compare it with Taiwan's DSCA for their 66 brand new F-16V below :





__





Taipei Economic and Cultural Representative Office in the United States (TECRO) – F-16C/D Block 70 Aircraft and Related Equipment and Support | Defense Security Cooperation Agency







www.dsca.mil





It's worth $8 bil for 66 aircrafts. So it's $121 mil per aircraft. No missiles, etc but with many more equipment than Bahrain's. 

Summary :
$146 mil per aircraft for Bahrain
$121 mil per aircraft for Taiwan.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Gundala said:


> Im affraid thats not going to happen. From what I see our AU Heavy fighter projection is only 2 SKA. WIth GSP already been approved from US means we have to balance the trade. Of all those P-8/Air tank/EWA what we need the most with limited budget is fighter platform. So there ya go, looks like its going to come down between hornet & viper.



YES finally someone here who also see the connection with GSP. We may receive waiver for CAATSA but......


----------



## umigami

trishna_amṛta said:


> YES finally someone here who also see the connection with GSP. We may receive waiver for CAATSA but......


...but it's not for air assets (?)


----------



## Gundala

¿Por qué? said:


> I'm not sure where the $2.2 bil number for 16 new + 20 used is coming from.


First of all we need to understand the how FMS & DCS works including their adv & disadv. DCSA and actual contract might be different for various reasons. Bahrain reduced their order to 16 and made some adjustments. Here is my post:

_"Bahrain (2018) ; 16 Viper for $1.1 bil = @$69 mil. LM contract *to build aircraft & support*. But they also upgrade their 20 fighters of F16 block 40 to F16V for $1.082 bil which include new engines, avionics and an active electronically scanned array radar system."_

Looking at the number those $1.1 bil is for manufactur and limited support only. That means no support contract, no training both pilot & technician, no spare parts. I assume those things went thru DCS.

Now check this out for comparison. Its Qatar F15-QA and Qatar is F-15 FIRST TIME user. Check out how much they pay for service contract, training, parts, infratructure etc.

_" Kontrak pertama yang belum diumumkan, didapat Boeing pada 2019 untuk *mendukung manajemen program F-15QA, pemeliharaan, dan pelatihan para awak* f-15QA senilai *240 juta dolas AS *untuk lima tahun. "

" Kontrak kedua, senilai *68 juta dolar AS* di mana Boeing akan memberikan dukungan *pemeliharaan dan logistik kepada QEAF selama pelatihan pra-pengiriman* F-15QA yang akan dimulai awal tahun depan."

"Kontrak yang ketiga, didapatkan Boeing pada November tahun ini senilai *500 juta dolar AS*. Boeing akan memberi QEAF *suku cadang dan dukungan logistik* di dalam negeri setelah pesawat F-15QA dikirim ke Qatar."_

*Boeing dapat kontrak 808 juta dolar AS untuk pelatihan dan dukungan F-15QA*

That whooping numbers you got from DCSA (F16V) might be coming from whole package with different total airframe.

What Im trying to say that Bahrain numbers if it include parts & logistics might add another $300+ mil or so. But Bahrain new Viper can give us a hint on how much is the base price without the parts/logistics contract. This is one of the reason (budget wise) "sometime" we didnt take this kind of contract, for any other time ini bs ngilangin "lapak" harwat oknum yg tdak bertanggung jwab. 

Now looking at Qatar F-15 we all know roughly how much we have to pay if we want to introduce new fighter platform into our TNI-AU. I bet most of us know its expensive but have no idea how expensive it is. Oh btw those numbers is for 36 brand new F-15. This is one of the reason in this current pandemic situation its wise not to introduce new platform and stick to F16V.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Gundala said:


> Im affraid thats not going to happen. From what I see our AU Heavy fighter projection is only 2 SKA. WIth GSP already been approved from US means we have to balance the trade. Of all those P-8/Air tank/EWA what we need the most with limited budget is fighter platform. So there ya go, looks like its going to come down between hornet & viper.



Well, that's not really the point I was making though. I said F-16V is an expensive aircraft in the earlier post, and pointed out in that post using comparison with our own SU-35 deal that even with the $2.2 bil for Bahrain, which I still have doubt about the number, we still see value for money in our own double engine aircraft deal (more birds, brand new, missiles, etc).



Gundala said:


> First of all we need to understand the how FMS & DCS works including their adv & disadv. DCSA and actual contract might be different for various reasons. Bahrain reduced their order to 16 and made some adjustments. Here is my post:
> 
> _"Bahrain (2018) ; 16 Viper for $1.1 bil = @$69 mil. LM contract *to build aircraft & support*. But they also upgrade their 20 fighters of F16 block 40 to F16V for $1.082 bil which include new engines, avionics and an active electronically scanned array radar system."_
> 
> Looking at the number those $1.1 bil is for manufactur and limited support only. That means no support contract, no training both pilot & technician, no spare parts. I assume those things went thru DCS.
> 
> Now check this out for comparison. Its Qatar F15-QA and Qatar is F-15 FIRST TIME user. Check out how much they pay for service contract, training, parts, infratructure etc.
> 
> _" Kontrak pertama yang belum diumumkan, didapat Boeing pada 2019 untuk *mendukung manajemen program F-15QA, pemeliharaan, dan pelatihan para awak* f-15QA senilai *240 juta dolas AS *untuk lima tahun. "
> 
> " Kontrak kedua, senilai *68 juta dolar AS* di mana Boeing akan memberikan dukungan *pemeliharaan dan logistik kepada QEAF selama pelatihan pra-pengiriman* F-15QA yang akan dimulai awal tahun depan."
> 
> "Kontrak yang ketiga, didapatkan Boeing pada November tahun ini senilai *500 juta dolar AS*. Boeing akan memberi QEAF *suku cadang dan dukungan logistik* di dalam negeri setelah pesawat F-15QA dikirim ke Qatar."_
> 
> *Boeing dapat kontrak 808 juta dolar AS untuk pelatihan dan dukungan F-15QA*
> 
> That whooping numbers you got from DCSA (F16V) might be coming from whole package with different total airframe.
> 
> What Im trying to say that Bahrain numbers if it include parts & logistics might add another $300+ mil or so. But Bahrain new Viper can give us a hint on how much is the base price without the parts/logistics contract. This is one of the reason (budget wise) "sometime" we didnt take this kind of contract, for any other time ini bs ngilangin "lapak" harwat oknum yg tdak bertanggung jwab.
> 
> Now looking at Qatar F-15 we all know roughly how much we have to pay if we want to introduce new fighter platform into our TNI-AU. I bet most of us know its expensive but have no idea how expensive it is. Oh btw those numbers is for 36 brand new F-15. This is one of the reason in this current pandemic situation its wise not to introduce new platform and stick to F16V.



I still have doubts man. I mean just compare the new price that you quoted ($69 mil) and the upgrade price from block-40 ($54 mil). You only need another $15 mil to buy the new one. Surely one of the numbers is incorrect. We both agree with the upgrade number ($54 mil), and it's indeed stated as much in the DSCA. So my guess is that the $69 mil is probably the one that is incorrect.

Btw, that's great info that you share regarding the cost to introduce 36 brand new F-15 platform ($808 mil) for Qatar. I really thought that it would require something like $1 bil - $2 bil to do it. It's rather good news for me.

So Qatar basically have to add $23 mil for each jet. I assume the number to add per jet will go down the more we add the jets. It means we have to make sure that if we want to introduce the new platform it will be for at least 4 squadrons for the next > 30 yrs. So choosing the best future development for the new platform is a must. I think it's still feasible for us.


----------



## Raduga

Intermezzo news , italy are set to build a new naval destroyer/cruiser with length over 175 meter and weighing 10.000 tons to replace their old two durand de la penne class . 

https://news.yahoo.com/italy-plans-destroyers-2028-delivery-100000315.html





it's not italian if their ship doesn't have more than one or two Oto Melara cannon .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> Intermezzo news , italy are set to build a new naval destroyer/cruiser with length over 175 meter and weighing 10.000 tons to replace their old two durand de la penne class .
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/italy-plans-destroyers-2028-delivery-100000315.html
> View attachment 687960
> 
> it's not italian if their ship doesn't have more than one or two Oto Melara cannon .



Italian offered us their Frigates design and Durand De la penne ships


----------



## HellFireIndo

Raduga said:


> Intermezzo news , italy are set to build a new naval destroyer/cruiser with length over 175 meter and weighing 10.000 tons to replace their old two durand de la penne class .
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/italy-plans-destroyers-2028-delivery-100000315.html
> View attachment 687960
> 
> it's not italian if their ship doesn't have more than one or two Oto Melara cannon .


Fantastique, fit for KRI Irian's legacy


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Interesting project. 

===================

*UK to drive down Typhoon operating costs to match F-16*
By Craig Hoyle20 July 2017

The UK Royal Air Force is to enhance the capability of its Eurofighter Typhoons by using money saved via a new in-service support model for the multirole type.

Dubbed the Typhoon total availability enterprise, or Tytan, the new, 10-year arrangement between the RAF and industry partners BAE Systems and Leonardo is expected to reduce the Typhoon's per-hour operating cost by 30-40%. This should equate to a saving of at least £550 million ($712 million), which "will be recycled into the programme", according to BAE Systems Military Air & Information managing director Chris Boardman.

Introduced one year ago at RAF Coningsby in Lincolnshire and RAF Lossiemouth in Scotland, the Tytan framework is already delivering savings, and attracting "phenomenal" interest from other programmes, including Lockheed Martin's F-35, Boardman says. His goal is for the initiative to eventually result in the Typhoon having a per-hour operating cost "equivalent to a [Lockheed] F-16".

"You can't reduce cost by just using the same system," Boardman says. "We need to get more for less if we're going to push forward."
UK-specific initiatives already introduced via the Tytan contract include increasing the intervals between scheduled major maintenance activities, which will increase aircraft availability and reduce repair bills. Deep maintenance initially scheduled after every 400 flight hours has previously been extended to a 500h interval, and is expected to be stretched further to 750h.

Now in an advanced stage of assessment before being adopted, the "fundamental changes" will "stop things being taken apart, parts being consumed and people's time being consumed on maintenance activity that is not necessary under the current regime", Boardman says. This will involve industry taking "more risk and accountability" on required service intervals and parts ordering, he adds. BAE has previously embarked on a similar model with the Royal Saudi Air Force, he notes.









UK to drive down Typhoon operating costs to match F-16


The UK Royal Air Force is to enhance the capability of its Eurofighter Typhoons by using money saved via a new in-service support model for the multirole type.




www.flightglobal.com


----------



## Kansel

Ravager said:


> Do not forget we are very strapped on cash . Even 15 % DP from the whole budget could put a very big strain on our finance .


Hahahah i know what you're meant by that 15% DP

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Ravager

Kansel said:


> Hahahah i know what you're meant by that 15% DP



Let them dream some more . It isn't right time for a " bantingan " as yet


----------



## umigami

Ravager said:


> Let them dream some more . It isn't right time for a " bantingan " as yet



How LOW something can be considered "bantingan" anyway?
For me, even Palcon Gurun can't be considered "bantingan" anymore at this point!!


----------



## Ravager

umigami said:


> How LOW something can be considered "bantingan" anyway?
> For me, even Palcon Gurun can't be considered "bantingan" anymore at this point!!



Without some DP at the point of reservation even those meager " falkon buluk " were only a distant dream and fantasy .... 
Some people still underestimating on how much slow and tedious our beuracracy are working to slowing our progress on all front is ..... 
And make a note ! Our beuracracy speed today were allready increased as much as 200 % compared to soeharto era ....


----------



## ¿Por qué?

You guys sound like our MoD has decided that our pair of fighters in TNI-AU will be SU-35 + F-16 EDA. That'd be so much win. Can I start the party yet?

About the "bantingan" I'd love to interpret it as : "Well, we don't have money to buy Shornet, Eagle, Viper, or even your desert inventory. So to sweeten the CAATSA waiver deal, we will buy some AH-1Z Viper for our Navy instead"😁


----------



## umigami

¿Por qué? said:


> You guys sound like our MoD has decided that our pair of fighters in TNI-AU will be SU-35 + F-16 EDA. That'd be so much win. Can I start the party yet?
> 
> About the "bantingan" I'd love to interpret it as : "Well, we don't have money to buy Shornet, Eagle, Viper, or even your desert inventory. So to sweeten the CAATSA waiver deal, we will buy some AH-1Z Viper for our Navy instead"😁


Naaah... need more platform ASAP right now...
Even make the bureaucracy a little bit faster is more possible than that.


----------



## ¿Por qué?

This is another interesting stuff regarding EF Typhoon. This is about maintenance cost per flight hour.

As we know maintenance cost is one of the most expensive part of CPFH.

This data is for RAF operated Typhoon. They presented the data based on the whole fleet (not per aircraft) for 2 financial years 2014/2015 and 2015/2016. As of 1 April 2016 RAF operated 132 Typhoons.

The 1st data is the total flight hours, the next is the total maintenance cost. As you can see the maintenance cost (done by contractors) includes upgrade to airframe, maintenance to ensure the availability of the fleets, parts, and labour costs.






From the data above we got maintenance cost per hour for Typhoon which is £5459 for 2014/2015 and £4636 for 2015/2016. Using current rate it's about $7204 and $6117.

This is right before RAF started the project with BAE Systems and Leonardo to reduce the maintenance cost so the Typhoon operating cost would be similar to F-16 (I shared here : https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indonesia-defence-forum.229571/post-12802097)

I would't be surprised if that 15% decrease in those 2 financial years was in part due to this project that's started in 2016.

source :



https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/576244/20161122-Flying_hours_and_maintenance_costs_for_the_Typhoon_and_Tornado_fleets.pdf





https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/550258/UK_Armed_Forces_Equipment_and_Formations_2016.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

lets wait and see where the drama will ends , or it will be another mbuletisasi drama with hundred season and episode 

https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Ae...s-Prabowo-trots-globe-to-cut-fighter-jet-deal
*Indonesia's Prabowo trots globe to cut fighter jet deal*
Minister weighs costs and diplomacy on trips to US, Austria, France and Turkey





JAKARTA -- Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto last month spent more than two weeks on a mission to solve a long-standing riddle of how Indonesia will replace its aging fighter jets.

Subianto, who flew to the U.S., Austria, France and Turkey, was also bargain hunting as Indonesia is constrained by a limited state budget and because his defense ministry had its funding slashed when COVID-19 demanded tax revenue be spent elsewhere.

"What Prabowo is doing now is looking for the best option, the best deal," said Muhamad Haripin, a defense researcher at the Centre for Political Studies at the Indonesian Institute of Sciences.

Defense received more funds than any other ministry in this year's state budget, but Prabowo still must narrow his choices down to one option, Haripin said, as buying from several countries may "require the whole defense budget."
The Indonesian Air Force's mainstay fighter, the U.S.-made F-5, has been in operation for nearly four decades with few upgrades. Rising tensions in the South China Sea make it critical that Jakarta swiftly upgrade its military equipment.
One option, joint fighter jet production with South Korea, has hit a snag. Having failed to pay its second installment in August, Indonesia reportedly is trying to renegotiate its share of the cost.

Sukhoi Su-35 jets from Russia remain the best bet. Although Indonesia in 2018 agreed to buy 11 of the fighters for $1.1 billion, it harbors reservations as the U.S. has threatened sanctions over arms deals with Moscow.
For this reason, Subianto's visit to the U.S. on the first leg of his tour stood out. He was invited to the Pentagon -- a significant move that required Washington to first lift its two-decade entry ban on Subianto due to alleged human rights violations -- as part of a campaign to pull Southeast Asian countries away from China.

The invitation also gave the U.S. another opportunity to try to talk Indonesia out of purchasing the Russian fighters.
Indonesian defense officials say the talks included discussions on fighter jets. The U.S. has reportedly been pushing to sell Indonesia fourth-generation F-16s retrofitted with new technologies; pilot training and other extras would be thrown in. But Jakarta is said to be playing its cards for fifth-generation F-35s.

The pending deal with Russia appeals to cash-strapped Indonesia because half the payment is to be made in exports of palm oil, rubber and other commodities. This also provides Subianto with leverage in the U.S., where F-35s are expensive, as he tries to pry a more competitive price from Washington.

Jakarta holds bitter memories of being dependent on U.S. weaponry, having been subject to a U.S. arms embargo from 1999 to 2005 due to human rights violations in East Timor. The ban left Indonesia's military short of spare parts and munitions. 

A variable here is Democrat Joe Biden's presidential election victory, which might alter U.S.-Russia relations and affect Indonesia's plans.




_An Indonesian fighter jet releases flares during a show in Jakarta in 2016. © AP_

Subianto's fallback option is Austria and 15 Eurofighter Typhoon jets that Vienna is keen to offload as it restructures its air force. In Europe, Subianto held talks with counterpart Klaudia Tanner on the issue, according to defense ministry officials.
The secondhand Eurofighters could save Indonesia some rupiah, but the potential purchase has come under scrutiny within the country. Critics say the fighters are outdated and that maintenance costs would drain state coffers. The purchase would also need approval from the U.K., Germany, Italy and Spain, which were involved in the jet's development.

Less likely options are France and Turkey, Subianto's final ports of call. Reports from the defense minister's previous trip to Paris, in January, said he expressed an interest in France's Rafale fighter jets -- reports Subianto later said constituted the wishes of the French government. Turkey, meanwhile, has its own fighter jet development program and is reportedly keen on inviting Muslim nations to participate in it.

Indonesian defense ministry officials said the recent discussions in France concerned potential purchases of unspecified defense equipment, while the talks in Turkey were over submarine systems and "potential cooperation in unmanned aerial vehicles."

Rizal Sukma, a senior researcher at Indonesia's Center for Strategic and International Studies, said a lot of other considerations go into major arms purchases, like ensuring supplies of spare parts and maintenance. "The Indonesian government will need to pay attention to this," the former ambassador to the U.K. said.


----------



## Soman45

Finally they release the picture of NASAMS 2's launcher

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327773356368662529

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gundala

* Biological Lab lvl 3 or lvl 4 di pulau galang - "dekat dgn lab lvl 3 & 4" kyknya apa yg dibilang Nike bener, kerjasama sama "temen" deket mereka disana  
* Interoperability among assets, in short he said its going to be upgraded from analog to digital. He also mentioned Gen 4.5. I assume next new assets to get must be 4.5 (just like what TNI AU want?).

Nevertheless its an interesting video to look for hints/goals/direction while eating gorengan and seruput kopi 

*Eps.16 Edisi khusus "30 Menit Bersama Panglima TNI"*


----------



## striver44

Gundala said:


> * Biological Lab lvl 3 or lvl 4 di pulau galang - "dekat dgn lab lvl 3 & 4" kyknya apa yg dibilang Nike bener, kerjasama sama "temen" deket mereka disana
> * Interoperability among assets, in short he said its going to be upgraded from analog to digital. He also mentioned Gen 4.5. I assume next new assets to get must be 4.5 (just like what TNI AU want?).
> 
> Nevertheless its an interesting video to look for hints/goals/direction while eating gorengan and seruput kopi
> 
> *Eps.16 Edisi khusus "30 Menit Bersama Panglima TNI"*


Don't forget,the Chief of staff hint that Indonesian navy next hospital ship will be equipped with isolation room for supposed biological warfare patient...


----------



## Zarvan

Salam to every brother and sister from Indonesia. How are you all ??? And How is Indonesia ? Also what is the situation of COVID 19 in Indonesia and what is latest in defence matters of Indonesia. 

@Indos @Gundala @Soman45 @umigami and everyone else

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Zarvan said:


> Salam to every brother and sister from Indonesia. How are you all ??? And How is Indonesia ? Also what is the situation of COVID 19 in Indonesia and what is latest in defence matters of Indonesia.
> 
> @Indos @Gundala @Soman45 @umigami and everyone else


Wa Alaikum Salam.. we are fine in here.. ty. 
It is 5000 case in 2 days now.. 
There is still mbulatisasi about our fighter procurement, and we have agreement with japan for defense cooperation..jap offer us 4 destroy and other 4 to build in pt.pal shipbulding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Salam to every brother and sister from Indonesia. How are you all ??? And How is Indonesia ? Also what is the situation of COVID 19 in Indonesia and what is latest in defence matters of Indonesia.
> 
> @Indos @Gundala @Soman45 @umigami and everyone else



Walaikum salam @Zarvan I am fine, alhamdulillah. You can check Economic thread to understand about our current state, including about pandemic situation, in short there is declining of infection rate in the past 2-3 weeks, alhamdulillah. 

Big order for Pindad this year, that is the update for defense matter. Need to wait until next year to see another possible order.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

mejikuhibiu said:


> Wa Alaikum Salam.. we are fine in here.. ty.
> It is 5000 case in 2 days now..
> There is still mbulatisasi about our fighter procurement, and we have agreement with japan for defense cooperation..jap offer us 4 destroy and other 4 to build in pt.pal shipbulding


Indonesia should work on developing ballistic and cruise missiles. Indonesia should have destroyers which can carry and fire long range land attack cruise missiles.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Zarvan said:


> Also what is the situation of COVID 19 in Indonesia



I just answer this from COVID-19 aspect from more of grass root level perspective. Its horrible here nationwide. The vast majority of the grass root public doesn't believe this plague is real, they typically think this as another gov't sanctioned hype. It's the same thing with the municipal level politician & career officials who merely barking about the so call "health protocol" in front of the media but failed of doing it themselves or within their household. In fact most of them doesn't even understand what all those healths's protocol is all about. While those like me who is potentially vulnerable (health condition) to this great plague are struggling to staying away from any potential health related risk such as crowded place (which is damn near impossible in practice). The vast majority of the infection happen within Java northern coast while other area are less affected (but still at risk nonetheless) 

Few things that even Indonesia news media doesn't dare to publish are ; 

There is a lack of test kit particularly PCR machine & qualified personnel. Most of the test were done using Anti-gen test, with some municipal gov't claiming it was PCR test.
Lack of clinical PPE. So far the gov't is stuck using their "business as usual" procurement style. Thus even when N95 respirator from 3M is available at commercial market they won't reach the health care workers. What worse is, many healthcare officials still conducting "business as usual" practice with the medical equipment vendors / suppliers. So far Indonesia medical worker took most of the brunt of this plague while the gov't at all level doesn't seem to care much about them other than giving lip service in the media.
Municipal gov't have different method of reporting COVID-19 death. Some municipal will report anyone pass away while having COVID-19 as COVID-19 casualty regardless the actual cause of death, For example someone who were killed in road / traffic accident or fallen of the cliff while having COVID-19 will be count as COVID-19 casualty.
COVID-19 mitigation fund doesn't reach is intended target, mostly because municipal gov't doesn’t know what to do with them other than spending the money to something (whatever that is)
Many politician / officials just blatantly ignore health protocol (some openly) simply because they can.
Indonesia is already entering economic recision due to this great plague. Those who are laid off from their jobs mostly going entrepreneur, unfortunately that make too many supplies with not enough demand. My own parents for example opening up a small dine in place unfortunately there isn't much customer while this plague persist. Even their other business units such as agricultural produces is currently having trouble with late payment from the customer (back debt), even their other business unit in petroleum related also aren't exception. Myself who mostly get my income from crypto mining & forex trading also struggling hard due to market volatility associated with this great plague.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Indonesia should work on developing ballistic and cruise missiles. Indonesia should have destroyers which can carry and fire long range land attack cruise missiles.



Those that you mentioned already become our strategic defense program (except destroyer thing). For rocket the target is to reach 300 km above the earth in 2024-2025. We plan to launch micro satellite using our own rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acelaw

*First ever vaccine listed under WHO emergency use*





*First ever vaccine listed under WHO emergency use*




www.who.int

WHO today listed the nOPV2 vaccine (Bio Farma, Indonesia) for emergency use to address the rising cases of a vaccine-derived polio strain in a number of African and East Mediterranean countries. Countries in WHO’s Western Pacific and South-East Asia regions are also affected by these outbreaks. The emergency use listing, or EUL, is the first of its kind for a vaccine and paves the way for potential listing of COVID-19 vaccines.

The world has made incredible progress toward polio eradication, reducing polio cases by 99.9% in the last 30 years. But the last steps to ending this disease are proving the most difficult, particularly with continuing outbreaks of circulating vaccine-derived polio viruses (cVDPVs).

cVDPVs are rare and occur if the weakened strain of the poliovirus contained in the oral polio vaccine (OPV) circulates among under-immunized populations for a long time. If not enough children are immunized against polio, the weakened virus can pass between individuals and over time genetically revert to a form that can cause paralysis. Type 2 cVDPVs are currently the most prevalent form of the vaccine-derived virus.

*The EUL procedure and how it could help to speed up access to a future COVID-19 vaccine*

The EUL procedure assesses the suitability of yet to be licensed health products during public health emergencies, such as polio and COVID. The objective is to make these medicines, vaccines and diagnostics available faster to address the emergency. The assessment essentially weighs the threat posed by the emergency against the benefit that would accrue from the use of the product based on a robust body of evidence.

The procedure was introduced during the West Africa Ebola outbreak of 2014-2016, when multiple Ebola diagnostics received emergency use listing; since then, numerous COVID-19 diagnostics have also been listed. The nOPV2 is the first such listing for a vaccine.


----------



## Zarvan

trishna_amṛta said:


> I just answer this from COVID-19 aspect from more of grass root level perspective. Its horrible here nationwide. The vast majority of the grass root public doesn't believe this plague is real, they typically think this as another gov't sanctioned hype. It's the same thing with the municipal level politician & career officials who merely barking about the so call "health protocol" in front of the media but failed of doing it themselves or within their household. In fact most of them doesn't even understand what all those healths's protocol is all about. While those like me who is potentially vulnerable (health condition) to this great plague are struggling to staying away from any potential health related risk such as crowded place (which is damn near impossible in practice). The vast majority of the infection happen within Java northern coast while other area are less affected (but still at risk nonetheless)
> 
> Few things that even Indonesia news media doesn't dare to publish are ;
> 
> There is a lack of test kit particularly PCR machine & qualified personnel. Most of the test were done using Anti-gen test, with some municipal gov't claiming it was PCR test.
> Lack of clinical PPE. So far the gov't is stuck using their "business as usual" procurement style. Thus even when N95 respirator from 3M is available at commercial market they won't reach the health care workers. What worse is, many healthcare officials still conducting "business as usual" practice with the medical equipment vendors / suppliers. So far Indonesia medical worker took most of the brunt of this plague while the gov't at all level doesn't seem to care much about them other than giving lip service in the media.
> Municipal gov't have different method of reporting COVID-19 death. Some municipal will report anyone pass away while having COVID-19 as COVID-19 casualty regardless the actual cause of death, For example someone who were killed in road / traffic accident or fallen of the cliff while having COVID-19 will be count as COVID-19 casualty.
> COVID-19 mitigation fund doesn't reach is intended target, mostly because municipal gov't doesn’t know what to do with them other than spending the money to something (whatever that is)
> Many politician / officials just blatantly ignore health protocol (some openly) simply because they can.
> Indonesia is already entering economic recision due to this great plague. Those who are laid off from their jobs mostly going entrepreneur, unfortunately that make too many supplies with not enough demand. My own parents for example opening up a small dine in place unfortunately there isn't much customer while this plague persist. Even their other business units such as agricultural produces is currently having trouble with late payment from the customer (back debt), even their other business unit in petroleum related also aren't exception. Myself who mostly get my income from crypto mining & forex trading also struggling hard due to market volatility associated with this great plague.


May ALLAH end COVID 19 may Indonesia recover from this crisis along with Pakistan and entire world. Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Raduga

acelaw said:


> *First ever vaccine listed under WHO emergency use*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *First ever vaccine listed under WHO emergency use*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> WHO today listed the nOPV2 vaccine (Bio Farma, Indonesia) for emergency use to address the rising cases of a vaccine-derived polio strain in a number of African and East Mediterranean countries. Countries in WHO’s Western Pacific and South-East Asia regions are also affected by these outbreaks. The emergency use listing, or EUL, is the first of its kind for a vaccine and paves the way for potential listing of COVID-19 vaccines.
> 
> The world has made incredible progress toward polio eradication, reducing polio cases by 99.9% in the last 30 years. But the last steps to ending this disease are proving the most difficult, particularly with continuing outbreaks of circulating vaccine-derived polio viruses (cVDPVs).
> 
> cVDPVs are rare and occur if the weakened strain of the poliovirus contained in the oral polio vaccine (OPV) circulates among under-immunized populations for a long time. If not enough children are immunized against polio, the weakened virus can pass between individuals and over time genetically revert to a form that can cause paralysis. Type 2 cVDPVs are currently the most prevalent form of the vaccine-derived virus.
> 
> *The EUL procedure and how it could help to speed up access to a future COVID-19 vaccine*
> 
> The EUL procedure assesses the suitability of yet to be licensed health products during public health emergencies, such as polio and COVID. The objective is to make these medicines, vaccines and diagnostics available faster to address the emergency. The assessment essentially weighs the threat posed by the emergency against the benefit that would accrue from the use of the product based on a robust body of evidence.
> 
> The procedure was introduced during the West Africa Ebola outbreak of 2014-2016, when multiple Ebola diagnostics received emergency use listing; since then, numerous COVID-19 diagnostics have also been listed. The nOPV2 is the first such listing for a vaccine.


those are Polio vaccine though ........ the only thing benefit for covid-19 is the EUL Procedure


----------



## ardezzo

I hate to but in but, I feel that had to utter my mind about this part quoted here



trishna_amṛta said:


> Municipal gov't have different method of reporting COVID-19 death. Some municipal will report anyone pass away while having COVID-19 as COVID-19 casualty regardless the actual cause of death, For example someone who were killed in road / traffic accident or fallen of the cliff while having COVID-19 will be count as COVID-19 casualty.




While it's true about the 'traffic accident' part, but this is a small case. Most cases that happened are when a suspect (still waiting for PCR test result) died, they were registered as non- Covid death and some municipal doesn't even bothered to continue the test, thus lowered the actual number.

Indonesia also have very low number of test, some municipal also bother to trace the positive case, they only test the people who admitted to the hospital ER with C19 symptoms. Of course by doing this, the case number is low but the death rate is high.


----------



## Jatosint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327965335488610309

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Raduga

Soman45 said:


> Finally they release the picture of NASAMS 2's launcher
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327773356368662529


previously multiple post regarding this has been taken down and gone/deleted from some of the FB based formil page, looks like denkarung already on the move lmao

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gundala

Zarvan said:


> Salam to every brother and sister from Indonesia. How are you all ??? And How is Indonesia ? Also what is the situation of COVID 19 in Indonesia and what is latest in defence matters of Indonesia.
> 
> @Indos @Gundala @Soman45 @umigami and everyone else


Salam brother, personally Im good and thank you for asking. Well like the rest of the world we are fighting with Covid and dealing with economic slow down. As for defence matters Im sure others already updated you.

I hope you, people in Pakistan can survive this Covid and economy slow down as well. .


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Jatosint said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327965335488610309





Raduga said:


> previously multiple post regarding this has been taken down and gone/deleted from some of the FB based formil page, looks like denkarung already on the move lmao



I've noticed the key statement in the video is "Jangan biarkan persatuan dan kesatuan bangsa itu hilang atau dikaburkan oleh provokasi dan ambisi yang dibungkus dengan berbagai identitas". The rest of it was making ultimatum.

I believe I already know some key players in the "berbagai identitas" part. I'm pretty sure most of you also do while few of you may even be part of the "berbagai identitas"


----------



## Raduga

trishna_amṛta said:


> I've noticed the key statement in the video is "Jangan biarkan persatuan dan kesatuan bangsa itu hilang atau dikaburkan oleh provokasi dan ambisi yang dibungkus dengan berbagai identitas". The rest of it was making ultimatum.
> 
> I believe I already know some key players in the "berbagai identitas" part. I'm pretty sure most of you also do while few of you may even be part of the "berbagai identitas"


that's pretty much human nature to grouped with someone with same interest , this berbagai identitas literally cannot be avoided .


----------



## Gundala

trishna_amṛta said:


> I've noticed the key statement in the video is "Jangan biarkan persatuan dan kesatuan bangsa itu hilang atau dikaburkan oleh provokasi dan ambisi yang dibungkus dengan berbagai identitas". The rest of it was making ultimatum.
> 
> I believe I already know some key players in the "berbagai identitas" part. I'm pretty sure most of you also do while few of you may even be part of the "berbagai identitas"


Bukan apa yg terlihat, tp lebih ke kenapa itu semua bsa didorong utk terlihat. Statement dr Panglima mnurut sy ckup serius. Yg perlu dijewer sbenernya itu elite politik yg kadang sak karepe dewe. 2019 yo jelas pilpres, nek saiki ga jelas blas, niate wis ra apik mergo ra eling rakyat kabeh was was covid. Jaluk momentum ekonomi elek? hadehhh......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## umigami

*Eurofighter-Verfahren endgültig eingestellt*

*November 13/20: Fraud Investigation Done For Good* Austrian prosecutors upheld a decision to end a criminal probe




into alleged fraud by aviation and defense group Airbus and Eurofighter in connection with a 2 billion-dollar (€1.7 billion) fighter jet purchase in 2003, the counsel for Austria said Wednesday evening. A criminal complaint brought by Austria’s Defense Ministry in 2017 prompted the investigation. A lower court ordered an end to the investigation in April, which the Vienna appeals court upheld on the grounds that Austria had not provided enough of its own evidence, the office of Austria’s chief legal counsel Wolfgang Peschorn said in a statement on Wednesday evening. “With that, all criminal investigations in Austria that were initiated as a result of the criminal complaint in 2017 on suspicion of fraud in connection with the Eurofighter purchase have now been brought to an end,” Peschorn’s office said of the appeals court ruling dated November 4 and transmitted a week later.

Will this have any effect to Prabowo-Tanner plan?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Jatosint said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327965335488610309


Ikan kakap dari (politisi, public figur, ormas, atau eks militer?) yang caper dan bikin masalah?


----------



## Nike

umigami said:


> *Eurofighter-Verfahren endgültig eingestellt*
> 
> *November 13/20: Fraud Investigation Done For Good* Austrian prosecutors upheld a decision to end a criminal probe
> 
> 
> 
> into alleged fraud by aviation and defense group Airbus and Eurofighter in connection with a 2 billion-dollar (€1.7 billion) fighter jet purchase in 2003, the counsel for Austria said Wednesday evening. A criminal complaint brought by Austria’s Defense Ministry in 2017 prompted the investigation. A lower court ordered an end to the investigation in April, which the Vienna appeals court upheld on the grounds that Austria had not provided enough of its own evidence, the office of Austria’s chief legal counsel Wolfgang Peschorn said in a statement on Wednesday evening. “With that, all criminal investigations in Austria that were initiated as a result of the criminal complaint in 2017 on suspicion of fraud in connection with the Eurofighter purchase have now been brought to an end,” Peschorn’s office said of the appeals court ruling dated November 4 and transmitted a week later.
> 
> Will this have any effect to Prabowo-Tanner plan?



If anything they don't have any legal issue anymore


----------



## umigami

¿Por qué? said:


> This is another interesting stuff regarding EF Typhoon. This is about maintenance cost per flight hour.
> 
> As we know maintenance cost is one of the most expensive part of CPFH.
> 
> This data is for RAF operated Typhoon. They presented the data based on the whole fleet (not per aircraft) for 2 financial years 2014/2015 and 2015/2016. As of 1 April 2016 RAF operated 132 Typhoons.
> 
> The 1st data is the total flight hours, the next is the total maintenance cost. As you can see the maintenance cost (done by contractors) includes upgrade to airframe, maintenance to ensure the availability of the fleets, parts, and labour costs.
> 
> View attachment 688157
> 
> 
> From the data above we got maintenance cost per hour for Typhoon which is £5459 for 2014/2015 and £4636 for 2015/2016. Using current rate it's about $7204 and $6117.
> 
> This is right before RAF started the project with BAE Systems and Leonardo to reduce the maintenance cost so the Typhoon operating cost would be similar to F-16 (I shared here : https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indonesia-defence-forum.229571/post-12802097)
> 
> I would't be surprised if that 15% decrease in those 2 financial years was in part due to this project that's started in 2016.
> 
> source :
> 
> 
> 
> https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/576244/20161122-Flying_hours_and_maintenance_costs_for_the_Typhoon_and_Tornado_fleets.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/550258/UK_Armed_Forces_Equipment_and_Formations_2016.pdf


Just forget it dude, the acquisition budget is just astronomical. Just compare these:

*Airbus Raih Kontrak US$6,36 Miliar Dari Jerman Untuk 38 Unit Eurofighter “Quadriga” Typhoon*

*Boeing Awarded $1.5B Contract for 28 Kuwait Super Hornets*

And we're talking about german here, one of eurofighter consortium, and long time user where their Typhoon's infrastructure already in place and isn't a problem anymore. 

Their price difference are too significant. 
With Shornet you got more mature tech, maritime strike capabilities, and possibly for growler conversion. 
Aside from austrian second hand, ga usah banyak berharap lah...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toke115



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raduga

*LAH.......... *blunder lagi ?? intervensi jepang ??
*KSAL Bantah TNI AL Incar Kapal Iver Huitfeldt*
Senin 16 Nov 2020 13:07 WIB
Red: Erik Purnama Putra






Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana Yudo Margono bersama Komandan Korps Marinir (Dankormar) Mayjen (Mar) Suhartono di Mako Marinir Kwitang, Jakpus, Senin (16/11).
Foto: Penerangan Marinir
*Menurut KSAL, Korps Marinir TNI AL selalu hadir untuk NKRI!*
REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- Peringatan Hari Ulang Tahun (HUT) ke-75 Marinir juga menjadi momentum untuk meremajakan alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista). Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana Yudo Margono, mengatakan, modernisasi alutsista menjadi salah satu perhatiannya ketika menjadi orang nomor satu di TNI AL.

​Menurut Yudo, salah satu kendaraan yang mendesak untuk diremajakan adalah tank Marinir dan beberapa jenis kapal perang RI (KRI), yang usianya sudah sangat tua.

"Tank amfibi, alut utama, dan KRI kita ajukan ke Kemhan. Modernisasi alutsista dan peralatan merupakan kewenangan Kemhan," kata Yudo usai menghadiri perayaan HUT ke-75 Marinir di Markas Korps Marinir Kwitang, Jakarta Pusat, Senin (16/11). Hadir pula dalam peringatan HUT tersebut, yaitu Gubernur Daerah Istimewa Yogyakarta Sri Sultan Hamengkubuwono X.

Yudo berbicara kepada wartawan didampingi Komandan Korps Marinir (Dankormar) Mayjen (Mar) Suhartono dan Wakil Dankormar Brigjen (Mar) Nur Alamsyah. Menurut Yudo, semua kebutuhan alutsista TNI AL sudah dikaji dan diserahkan kepada Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan).

*Disinggung tentang kabar TNI AL mengincar, dan bahkan tertarik untuk membeli kapal Iver Huitfeldt, Yudo membantahnya. Hingga kini, Markas Besar AL (Mabesal) belum pernah mengajukan pembelian KRI jenis itu kepada Kemenhan.

Dia menjelaskan, setiap spesifikasi alutsista yang diinginkan TNI AL semuanya diserahkan ke Kemenhan untuk diproses atau dibeli. "Belum (diajukan)," kata Yudo singkat.

Kapal buatan Denmark sepanjang 138,7 meter dan lebar 19,8 meter tersebut termasuk jenis kelas berat, yang belum dipunyai TNI AL. Kapal korvet yang dimiliki TNI AL sekarang yang paling modern adalah KRI Bung Tomo, John Lie, dan Usman-Harun, yang masing-masing memiliki panjang 89,9 meter.*

Dalam pidatonya ketika menjadi inspektur upacara, Yudo mengatakan, keberadaan Marinir sangat dicintai dan disukai masyarakat. Untuk itu, ia berpesan agar prajurit Marinir tetap profesional dan humas dalam menjalankan tugas operasi militer (OMP) dan operasi militer selain perang (OMSP).

Mantan Panglima Kogabwilhan I itu menyinggung, selaras dengan karakter kekuatan TNI AL dalam doktrin Jalesvea Jayamahe, hakikat keberadaan Korps Marinir sebagai pasukan pendarat menuntut kecepatan respon, daya gerak, dan daay gempur yang tinggi dalam melaksanakan tugas-tugas, baik selam masa damai, krisis, dan masa perang.

"Korps Marinir TNI AL selalu hadir untuk NKRI, di saat kedaulatan negara ini terancam, Marinir hadir. Saat situasi tak terkendali, Marinir hadir menengahi. Jadi wajar saja apabila di benak rakyat pimpinan bangsa ini apabila negara ini dalam ancaman, satu jawabannya, kerahkan Marinir!" ucap Yudo.


Dalam acara itu, Korps Marinir juga menerima kado indah berupa Gending “Gati Marinir” dari Gubernur DIY Sri Sultan Hamengkubuwono X. Gending tersebut diserahkan langsung Sri Sultan kepada Dankormar Mayjen Marinir Suhartono pada acara Syukuran peringatan HUT ke-75 Korps Marinir yang digelar di Graha Marinir, Jalan Prajurit KKO Usman dan Harun, Kwitang, Senim.

Gati Marinir adalah gending yang mempunyai laras pelog dan pathet barang, dengan jenis kendhangan ladrang sabrangan. Kata Marinir mengacu pada keberadaan tentara yang berhubungan dengan samudra/air. Gending tersebut dalam satu ulihan terdiri empat gongan, yaitu dua gongan pada bagian umpak dan dua gongan pada bagian ngelik.

Sebenarnya kalimat lagu dalam gending tersebut hanya ada dua macam setiap satu ulihan. Namun, setiap satu gongan pada bagian umpak dan ngelik diulang sebanyak dua kali. Setelah permainan sampai pada bagian paling akhir, kemudian diulang mulai dari bagian awal lagi. Demikian dimainkan secara berulang-ulang sesuai kebutuhan.

Sri Sultan berkesempatan hadir dalam acara syukuran peringatan HUT ke-75 Kormar usai pelaksanaan upacara militer, dengan inspektur upacara KSAL dan Komandan Upacara Kolonel (Mar) Danuri, yang sehari-hari menjabat Asisten Operasi Pasmar 1 Jakarta.

https://republika.co.id/berita/qjvl08484/ksal-bantah-tni-al-incar-kapal-iver-huitfeldt

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## ¿Por qué?

umigami said:


> Just forget it dude, the acquisition budget is just astronomical. Just compare these:
> 
> *Airbus Raih Kontrak US$6,36 Miliar Dari Jerman Untuk 38 Unit Eurofighter “Quadriga” Typhoon*
> 
> *Boeing Awarded $1.5B Contract for 28 Kuwait Super Hornets*
> 
> And we're talking about german here, one of eurofighter consortium, and long time user where their Typhoon's infrastructure already in place and isn't a problem anymore.
> 
> Their price difference are too significant.
> With Shornet you got more mature tech, maritime strike capabilities, and possibly for growler conversion.
> Aside from austrian second hand, ga usah banyak berharap lah...



Sorry, I don't understand what you mean.

First of all, why do you use deals for brand NEW jets of Typhoon T3B/4 and Shornet, to compare to our potential deal of USED Austrian Typhoon T1?

Second of all, that project to reduce operating cost is for all RAF's Typhoons including T1 (they still operate maybe 50 or something until now). The project is not for brand new Typhoon only. So if MoD eventually choose to buy this USED Austrian T1, maybe we can somehow ask Airbus/RAF/TyTAN if they can share their method so we can copy the way they do it for our own Typhoon T1.

Last but not least, I said it already more than couple months ago. There'll be more than 60 USED Typhoons T1 for sale soon. I could be wrong on the number, but the point is that if we decided to buy and somehow successfully manage to operate this Austrian T1 (never mind with the lower operating cost), there'll be more USED T1 jets (more upgraded version) available if we intend to expand the fleet cheaply.

So nobody's talking about buying Typhoon T3B/4 here man. At least not yet. Or perhaps you read somewhere that's actually what MoD wants? Pls share it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> *LAH.......... *blunder lagi ?? intervensi jepang ??
> *KSAL Bantah TNI AL Incar Kapal Iver Huitfeldt*
> Senin 16 Nov 2020 13:07 WIB
> Red: Erik Purnama Putra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana Yudo Margono bersama Komandan Korps Marinir (Dankormar) Mayjen (Mar) Suhartono di Mako Marinir Kwitang, Jakpus, Senin (16/11).
> Foto: Penerangan Marinir
> *Menurut KSAL, Korps Marinir TNI AL selalu hadir untuk NKRI!*
> REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- Peringatan Hari Ulang Tahun (HUT) ke-75 Marinir juga menjadi momentum untuk meremajakan alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista). Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana Yudo Margono, mengatakan, modernisasi alutsista menjadi salah satu perhatiannya ketika menjadi orang nomor satu di TNI AL.
> 
> ​Menurut Yudo, salah satu kendaraan yang mendesak untuk diremajakan adalah tank Marinir dan beberapa jenis kapal perang RI (KRI), yang usianya sudah sangat tua.
> 
> "Tank amfibi, alut utama, dan KRI kita ajukan ke Kemhan. Modernisasi alutsista dan peralatan merupakan kewenangan Kemhan," kata Yudo usai menghadiri perayaan HUT ke-75 Marinir di Markas Korps Marinir Kwitang, Jakarta Pusat, Senin (16/11). Hadir pula dalam peringatan HUT tersebut, yaitu Gubernur Daerah Istimewa Yogyakarta Sri Sultan Hamengkubuwono X.
> 
> Yudo berbicara kepada wartawan didampingi Komandan Korps Marinir (Dankormar) Mayjen (Mar) Suhartono dan Wakil Dankormar Brigjen (Mar) Nur Alamsyah. Menurut Yudo, semua kebutuhan alutsista TNI AL sudah dikaji dan diserahkan kepada Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan).
> 
> *Disinggung tentang kabar TNI AL mengincar, dan bahkan tertarik untuk membeli kapal Iver Huitfeldt, Yudo membantahnya. Hingga kini, Markas Besar AL (Mabesal) belum pernah mengajukan pembelian KRI jenis itu kepada Kemenhan.
> 
> Dia menjelaskan, setiap spesifikasi alutsista yang diinginkan TNI AL semuanya diserahkan ke Kemenhan untuk diproses atau dibeli. "Belum (diajukan)," kata Yudo singkat.
> 
> Kapal buatan Denmark sepanjang 138,7 meter dan lebar 19,8 meter tersebut termasuk jenis kelas berat, yang belum dipunyai TNI AL. Kapal korvet yang dimiliki TNI AL sekarang yang paling modern adalah KRI Bung Tomo, John Lie, dan Usman-Harun, yang masing-masing memiliki panjang 89,9 meter.*
> 
> Dalam pidatonya ketika menjadi inspektur upacara, Yudo mengatakan, keberadaan Marinir sangat dicintai dan disukai masyarakat. Untuk itu, ia berpesan agar prajurit Marinir tetap profesional dan humas dalam menjalankan tugas operasi militer (OMP) dan operasi militer selain perang (OMSP).
> 
> Mantan Panglima Kogabwilhan I itu menyinggung, selaras dengan karakter kekuatan TNI AL dalam doktrin Jalesvea Jayamahe, hakikat keberadaan Korps Marinir sebagai pasukan pendarat menuntut kecepatan respon, daya gerak, dan daay gempur yang tinggi dalam melaksanakan tugas-tugas, baik selam masa damai, krisis, dan masa perang.
> 
> "Korps Marinir TNI AL selalu hadir untuk NKRI, di saat kedaulatan negara ini terancam, Marinir hadir. Saat situasi tak terkendali, Marinir hadir menengahi. Jadi wajar saja apabila di benak rakyat pimpinan bangsa ini apabila negara ini dalam ancaman, satu jawabannya, kerahkan Marinir!" ucap Yudo.
> 
> 
> Dalam acara itu, Korps Marinir juga menerima kado indah berupa Gending “Gati Marinir” dari Gubernur DIY Sri Sultan Hamengkubuwono X. Gending tersebut diserahkan langsung Sri Sultan kepada Dankormar Mayjen Marinir Suhartono pada acara Syukuran peringatan HUT ke-75 Korps Marinir yang digelar di Graha Marinir, Jalan Prajurit KKO Usman dan Harun, Kwitang, Senim.
> 
> Gati Marinir adalah gending yang mempunyai laras pelog dan pathet barang, dengan jenis kendhangan ladrang sabrangan. Kata Marinir mengacu pada keberadaan tentara yang berhubungan dengan samudra/air. Gending tersebut dalam satu ulihan terdiri empat gongan, yaitu dua gongan pada bagian umpak dan dua gongan pada bagian ngelik.
> 
> Sebenarnya kalimat lagu dalam gending tersebut hanya ada dua macam setiap satu ulihan. Namun, setiap satu gongan pada bagian umpak dan ngelik diulang sebanyak dua kali. Setelah permainan sampai pada bagian paling akhir, kemudian diulang mulai dari bagian awal lagi. Demikian dimainkan secara berulang-ulang sesuai kebutuhan.
> 
> Sri Sultan berkesempatan hadir dalam acara syukuran peringatan HUT ke-75 Kormar usai pelaksanaan upacara militer, dengan inspektur upacara KSAL dan Komandan Upacara Kolonel (Mar) Danuri, yang sehari-hari menjabat Asisten Operasi Pasmar 1 Jakarta.
> 
> https://republika.co.id/berita/qjvl08484/ksal-bantah-tni-al-incar-kapal-iver-huitfeldt


From webinar few weeks ago (the one that implied they want P8). I think they said they want frigates that can do intelligence gathering to the area they pass.

Iver can't do that?
Huh? Bung Tomo class are the most advance combatant in our Navy? Not even martadinata class? (edit: oh, he's talking about corvettes, ok gw yg salah paham)


¿Por qué? said:


> Sorry, I don't understand what you mean.
> 
> First of all, why do you use deals for brand NEW jets of Typhoon T3B/4 and Shornet, to compare to our potential deal of USED Austrian Typhoon T1?
> 
> Second of all, that project to reduce operating cost is for all RAF's Typhoons including T1 (they still operate maybe 50 or something until now). The project is not for brand new Typhoon only. So if MoD eventually choose to buy this USED Austrian T1, maybe we can somehow ask Airbus/RAF/TyTAN if they can share their method so we can copy the way they do it for our own Typhoon T1.
> 
> Last but not least, I said it already more than couple months ago. There'll be more than 60 USED Typhoons T1 for sale soon. I could be wrong on the number, but the point is that if we decided to buy and somehow successfully manage to operate this Austrian T1 (never mind with the lower operating cost), there'll be more USED T1 jets (more upgraded version) available if we intend to expand the fleet cheaply.
> 
> So nobody's talking about buying Typhoon T3B/4 here man. At least not yet. Or perhaps you read somewhere that's actually what MoD wants? Pls share it here.


If T1 is the one you are suggesting, I'll say No..
Procuring a lot of old T1 mean lessen the chance for AU to procure and operate mature AESA platforms (I said "mature" here because I don't think KFX's radar to be mature enough). Kapan belajarnya kalau gitu...


----------



## ¿Por qué?

umigami said:


> If T1 is the one you are suggesting, I'll say No..
> Procuring a lot of old T1 mean lessen the chance for AU to procure and operate mature AESA platforms (I said "mature" here because I don't KFX's radar to be mature enough). Kapan belajarnya kalau gitu...



Dude, if it's up to me I want Typhoon with the latest radar that they claim can detect F-35 from some distance but do we have money?

Also from MoD perspective, we have interim needs. T1s can provide that until MEF 2024. Whether MoD want to expand it to more than 15, I don't know, we'll see.


----------



## san.geuk

Raduga said:


> *LAH.......... *blunder lagi ?? intervensi jepang ??
> *KSAL Bantah TNI AL Incar Kapal Iver Huitfeldt*
> Senin 16 Nov 2020 13:07 WIB
> Red: Erik Purnama Putra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana Yudo Margono bersama Komandan Korps Marinir (Dankormar) Mayjen (Mar) Suhartono di Mako Marinir Kwitang, Jakpus, Senin (16/11).
> Foto: Penerangan Marinir
> *Menurut KSAL, Korps Marinir TNI AL selalu hadir untuk NKRI!*
> REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- Peringatan Hari Ulang Tahun (HUT) ke-75 Marinir juga menjadi momentum untuk meremajakan alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista). Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (KSAL) Laksamana Yudo Margono, mengatakan, modernisasi alutsista menjadi salah satu perhatiannya ketika menjadi orang nomor satu di TNI AL.
> 
> ​Menurut Yudo, salah satu kendaraan yang mendesak untuk diremajakan adalah tank Marinir dan beberapa jenis kapal perang RI (KRI), yang usianya sudah sangat tua.
> 
> "Tank amfibi, alut utama, dan KRI kita ajukan ke Kemhan. Modernisasi alutsista dan peralatan merupakan kewenangan Kemhan," kata Yudo usai menghadiri perayaan HUT ke-75 Marinir di Markas Korps Marinir Kwitang, Jakarta Pusat, Senin (16/11). Hadir pula dalam peringatan HUT tersebut, yaitu Gubernur Daerah Istimewa Yogyakarta Sri Sultan Hamengkubuwono X.
> 
> Yudo berbicara kepada wartawan didampingi Komandan Korps Marinir (Dankormar) Mayjen (Mar) Suhartono dan Wakil Dankormar Brigjen (Mar) Nur Alamsyah. Menurut Yudo, semua kebutuhan alutsista TNI AL sudah dikaji dan diserahkan kepada Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan).
> 
> *Disinggung tentang kabar TNI AL mengincar, dan bahkan tertarik untuk membeli kapal Iver Huitfeldt, Yudo membantahnya. Hingga kini, Markas Besar AL (Mabesal) belum pernah mengajukan pembelian KRI jenis itu kepada Kemenhan.
> 
> Dia menjelaskan, setiap spesifikasi alutsista yang diinginkan TNI AL semuanya diserahkan ke Kemenhan untuk diproses atau dibeli. "Belum (diajukan)," kata Yudo singkat.
> 
> Kapal buatan Denmark sepanjang 138,7 meter dan lebar 19,8 meter tersebut termasuk jenis kelas berat, yang belum dipunyai TNI AL. Kapal korvet yang dimiliki TNI AL sekarang yang paling modern adalah KRI Bung Tomo, John Lie, dan Usman-Harun, yang masing-masing memiliki panjang 89,9 meter.*
> 
> Dalam pidatonya ketika menjadi inspektur upacara, Yudo mengatakan, keberadaan Marinir sangat dicintai dan disukai masyarakat. Untuk itu, ia berpesan agar prajurit Marinir tetap profesional dan humas dalam menjalankan tugas operasi militer (OMP) dan operasi militer selain perang (OMSP).
> 
> Mantan Panglima Kogabwilhan I itu menyinggung, selaras dengan karakter kekuatan TNI AL dalam doktrin Jalesvea Jayamahe, hakikat keberadaan Korps Marinir sebagai pasukan pendarat menuntut kecepatan respon, daya gerak, dan daay gempur yang tinggi dalam melaksanakan tugas-tugas, baik selam masa damai, krisis, dan masa perang.
> 
> "Korps Marinir TNI AL selalu hadir untuk NKRI, di saat kedaulatan negara ini terancam, Marinir hadir. Saat situasi tak terkendali, Marinir hadir menengahi. Jadi wajar saja apabila di benak rakyat pimpinan bangsa ini apabila negara ini dalam ancaman, satu jawabannya, kerahkan Marinir!" ucap Yudo.
> 
> 
> Dalam acara itu, Korps Marinir juga menerima kado indah berupa Gending “Gati Marinir” dari Gubernur DIY Sri Sultan Hamengkubuwono X. Gending tersebut diserahkan langsung Sri Sultan kepada Dankormar Mayjen Marinir Suhartono pada acara Syukuran peringatan HUT ke-75 Korps Marinir yang digelar di Graha Marinir, Jalan Prajurit KKO Usman dan Harun, Kwitang, Senim.
> 
> Gati Marinir adalah gending yang mempunyai laras pelog dan pathet barang, dengan jenis kendhangan ladrang sabrangan. Kata Marinir mengacu pada keberadaan tentara yang berhubungan dengan samudra/air. Gending tersebut dalam satu ulihan terdiri empat gongan, yaitu dua gongan pada bagian umpak dan dua gongan pada bagian ngelik.
> 
> Sebenarnya kalimat lagu dalam gending tersebut hanya ada dua macam setiap satu ulihan. Namun, setiap satu gongan pada bagian umpak dan ngelik diulang sebanyak dua kali. Setelah permainan sampai pada bagian paling akhir, kemudian diulang mulai dari bagian awal lagi. Demikian dimainkan secara berulang-ulang sesuai kebutuhan.
> 
> Sri Sultan berkesempatan hadir dalam acara syukuran peringatan HUT ke-75 Kormar usai pelaksanaan upacara militer, dengan inspektur upacara KSAL dan Komandan Upacara Kolonel (Mar) Danuri, yang sehari-hari menjabat Asisten Operasi Pasmar 1 Jakarta.
> 
> https://republika.co.id/berita/qjvl08484/ksal-bantah-tni-al-incar-kapal-iver-huitfeldt



it doesn't matter, we can defeat lioning gangs with kcr 40, remember the men behind the gun motto

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## striver44

*Taruna AAL lkuti Latihan Yudha Kridha 20 di Perairan Laut Natuna*
14 November 2020 Pelopor Wiratama





Laut Natuna, PW: Taruna Akademi Angkatan Laut (AAL) Tingkat IV Angkatan ke-66 yang tengah melaksanakan latihan Jalayudha 2020 bertemu dengan Satlat Kartika Jala Krida 2020 Taruna AAL Tingkat III Angkatan ke-67 dan melaksanakan latihan bersama di perairan Laut Natuna, Sabtu (14/11).
Menurut Komandan Gugus Tempur Laut (Danguspurla) Koarmada I, Laksamana TNI Pertama TNI Dato Rusman S.N., S.E., M.Si. latihan bersama ini dinamakan Latihan Yudha Kridha 20.



Latihan ini dilaksanakan sesaat setelah KRI Bima Suci-945 (salah satu unsur dijajaran Satban Koarmada II) yang membawa Satlat Kartika Jala Krida 2020 bertolak dari dermaga TNI AL Faslabuh Selat Lampa Ranai, Kabupaten Natuna menuju Tarakan, Kalimantan Timur.
Sedangkan Satlat Jalayudha 2020 Taruna AAL Tingkat IV onboard di unsur-unsur jajaran Satkor Koarmada I yakni KRI Bung Tomo-357 dan KRI John Lie-358 yang tengah mengikuti Operasi Alur Samudera 20 yang digelar Guspurla Koarmada I.
Latihan tersebut dipimpin langsung Danguspurla Koarmada I Laksma TNI Dato Rusman S.N yang onboard di KRI Bung Tomo-357.
Latihan diawali dengan Communication Check dimana Komandan KRI John Lie-358 sebagai Officer Conducting Serial (OCS) yang akan mengendalikan semua jaring komunikasi radio dan melaksanakan pencocokan waktu.
Kemudian dilanjutkan dengan Departure Harbour berturut-turut KRI John Lie-358-KRI Bima Suci dan KRI Bung Tomo-357. Setelah keluar dari pelabuhan seluruh unsur-unsur melaksanakan latihan Mine Field Transit (MFT).
MFT lanjutnya, yaitu suatu prosedur melewati medan ranjau atau proses penuntunan melewati alur terobos pada medan ranjau yang dilakukan oleh kapal penuntun yakni KRI John Lie-358 dan kapal-kapal yg dituntun demi keamanan dan keselamatan personel dan kapal itu sendiri.
Setelah itu, Latihan berlanjut dengan Boat Transfer, dimana KRI Bung Tomo-357 melaksanakan boat transfer personel Guspurla dari KRI John Lie-358.
Selain itu tambah Danguspurla, Serial latihan lainnya yaitu Tactical manouvering (Tacman) dimana semua unsur melaksanakan manuvra taktis kecepatan 8 knots dengan berbagai formasi yang telah ditentukan oleh OCS.
Latihan Damage Control Exercise (DCEX) menjadi latihan lanjutan, yaitu latihan penanggulangan bahaya kebakaran di masing-masing unsur yang disekenariokan kebakaran terjadi di haluan kapal.
Kemudian juga dilaksanakan latihan pembekalan di laut Replenishment at Sea Approach (RASAP) dimana KRI Bima Suci sebagai delivering ship atau kapal pemberi sedangkan KRI John Lie-358 dan KRI Bung Tomo-357 sebagai receiving ship atau kapal penerima barang.
Kegiatan latihan diakhiri dengan flag hoist atau latihan isyarat bendera, flashex atau latihan isyarat lampu, dan publish exercise dimana OCS memberikan pertanyaan berupa persoalan-persoalan yang harus dijawab oleh unsur-unsur lainnya.
Komandan Guspurla Koarmada I Laksma TNI Dato Rusman S.N. menyampaikan rasa bangga dan apresiasi yang tinggi kepada para yuniornya, Taruna-Taruni AAL Angkatan ke-66 dan 67 yang tergabung dalam Satlat Jalayudha dan KJK 2020 dapat turut serta dalam mengikuti semua serial latihan dengan aman dan lancar.
Sementara itu Palaklat KJK 2020 Letkol Laut (P) Aris Dianto, M.Han. mengatakan dengan adanya serial latihan ini dapat memberikan gambaran sesungguhnya kepada para Taruna-Taruni AAL yang sedang mengikuti pelayaran astronomi program KJK KRI Bima Suci berbagai latihan yang sering dilaksanakan oleh unsur-unsur kombatan.
“Melalui latihan ini diharapkan para Taruna bisa mengetahui situasi yang bakal terjadi bila terjun di penugasan nantinya,” ungkapnya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Gundala said:


> nek saiki ga jelas blas, niate wis ra apik mergo ra eling rakyat kabeh was was covid. Jaluk momentum ekonomi elek? hadehhh......



Lah yo kui jenenge syahwat kekuasaan. Wes ngono momentum resesi ekonomi + pagebluk ngene ancen cocok gawe mbentuk opini negatif. Lagian onok tach pejabat seng peduli karo COVID-19? Soko pejabat seng paling pucuk atas dewe yoch ora ngelakoni protokol kesehatan lek pas ga onok wartawan seng moto2x, masio kadang karo staff e diposting ndek account resmi (mungkin staff e ora sadar saking arogan e staff juga). Aku seng urip nang daerah koloni Indonesia keadaan ne malah luweh ruwet tenan, padahal iki jek nang suroboyo aku, ga isok mbayangke ruwet e luar jowo koyok opo.



Raduga said:


> *LAH.......... *blunder lagi ?? intervensi jepang ??
> *KSAL Bantah TNI AL Incar Kapal Iver Huitfeldt*



lah bukannya yg akan diambil memang bukan Iver tapi ini (video dibawah). Bukan iver khan itu








striver44 said:


> Setelah keluar dari pelabuhan seluruh unsur-unsur melaksanakan latihan Mine Field Transit (MFT).
> MFT lanjutnya, yaitu suatu prosedur melewati medan ranjau atau proses penuntunan melewati alur terobos pada medan ranjau yang dilakukan oleh kapal penuntun yakni KRI John Lie-358 dan kapal-kapal yg dituntun demi keamanan dan keselamatan personel dan kapal itu sendiri.



IMO from tactical perspective any minefield that can be detected is more worrisome than the one that can't be detected


----------



## striver44

just in case anybody is interested









India objects to proposed clause on military drills in Asean code


The negotiation for the Code “should not be prejudicial to the legitimate interests of the third parties and should be fully consistent with the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS)”, External Affairs Minister S Jaishankar said while representing Prime Minister Narendra Modi...




economictimes.indiatimes.com





one of the clause proposed by china, is the ban on ASEAN nations to conduct naval exercise with the following nations.:
1.USA
2.Japan
3.India
4.Australia

basically Quad countries.

yall know where this lead to....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## umigami

Hmmm....
Instead of Japan lobby.
I think "damen-is-da-besss" mind set that is still too strong here.


striver44 said:


> just in case anybody is interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India objects to proposed clause on military drills in Asean code
> 
> 
> The negotiation for the Code “should not be prejudicial to the legitimate interests of the third parties and should be fully consistent with the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS)”, External Affairs Minister S Jaishankar said while representing Prime Minister Narendra Modi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> economictimes.indiatimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the clause proposed by china, is the ban on ASEAN nations to conduct naval exercise with the following nations.:
> 1.USA
> 2.Japan
> 3.India
> 4.Australia
> 
> basically Quad countries.
> 
> yall know where this lead to....


Singapore, Malaysia, Philippines, and Vietnam definitely will object that.

Klo pak de sih....
Ga tau lagi ya...


----------



## san.geuk

trishna_amṛta said:


> ...
> lah bukannya yg akan diambil memang bukan Iver tapi ini (video dibawah). Bukan iver khan itu



what is it? could not see it, having a bad internet connection


----------



## Var Dracon

Rcws made by Respati tested on humidity, dust, and water


----------



## umigami

san.geuk said:


> what is it? could not see it, having a bad internet connection








Bukan koneksi. Itu emang sumbernya ga bisa dibuka pakai cara "biasa".


----------



## trishna_amṛta

umigami said:


> Bukan koneksi. Itu emang sumbernya ga bisa dibuka pakai cara "biasa".



WTF is "cara biasa"? Ga paham dech saya (serius). Itu posting biasa aja kok. Buka nya juga biasa aja selama browser nya ga bermasalah


----------



## umigami

trishna_amṛta said:


> WTF is "cara biasa"? Ga paham dech saya (serius). Itu posting biasa aja kok. Buka nya juga biasa aja selama browser nya ga bermasalah


Di browser biasa ga keluar mas.
Harus usaha dikit.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

umigami said:


> Di browser biasa ga keluar mas.
> Harus usaha dikit.



Ini browser sasya juga biasa aja cuma pakai Mozila Firefox kadang saya pakai Microsoft Edge. Malah HP yg saya pakai buat konek nternet HP jadul keluaran tahun 2013. Koneksi internet juga biasa2x aja. Yang penting itu beli pulsa, itu yg paling penting. Kalau koneksi internet misalnya numpang WiFi di warkop atau tukang baso / tukang nasgor keliling yach pasti aja ada masalah


----------



## NEKONEKO

If we need to choose then which one is the best choice for us, 30FFM or downgraded iver?


----------



## Chestnut

Simple, what is cheaper and a less risky design to undertake?

Even with the 30FFM hull it still wouldn't be considered even *marginally *better if all the sub-systems are still the same.

Consider this, the Israeli's Navy Sa'ar 6 is on paper a corvette, but outmatches the capabilities and firepower of larger conventional frigate being operated by other navies.


----------



## umigami

trishna_amṛta said:


> Ini browser sasya juga biasa aja cuma pakai Mozila Firefox kadang saya pakai Microsoft Edge. Malah HP yg saya pakai buat konek nternet HP jadul keluaran tahun 2013. Koneksi internet juga biasa2x aja. Yang penting itu beli pulsa, itu yg paling penting. Kalau koneksi internet misalnya numpang WiFi di warkop atau tukang baso / tukang nasgor keliling yach pasti aja ada masalah


Ya buktinya ada 2 orang yg gak bisa buka vimeo mbah, dan browser saya chrome HP kuota melimpah. Tapi ya udahlah ngapain ngeributin ginian...

*KSAL Ajukan Modernisasi Ranpur Amfibi dan KRI ke Kemhan*
Ketika dikonfirmasi rencana pembelian kapal perang jenis fregat Iver Huitfeldt buatan Denmark, Yudo tidak mendetailkan hal tersebut. Menurutnya, terkait pengadaan bukanlah kewenangan TNI AL, melainkan Kemhan. "Itu kewenangannya Kemhan, jadi kita hanya diminta observasi," ucapnya.

They never asking for Iver because simply they CAN'T.


NEKONEKO said:


> If we need to choose then which one is the best choice for us, 30FFM or downgraded iver?


What kind 30FFM we are talking about?
Original or di-indonesia-kan ?


----------



## NEKONEKO

umigami said:


> What kind 30FFM we are talking about?
> Original or di-indonesia-kan ?


That's still unknown, nunggu kabar burung dulu


----------



## Nike

Navy never mentioned Itver class or the likes of FFM30, but our PM had giving his consent and agreement for the project so actually the Navy only need to listen to the PM as one responsible for Maritime affair and Investment. That's how procurement here at work, sadly or gladly this never change since Habibie interest and influence to get his hand on ex East German fleets or how Beni Moerdani use his connection to get the A4 Skyhawk from Israel all being the same.


----------



## umigami

Yeah I know this is just DCS but still....


----------



## sahureka2

I have a question for friends who are users of this discussion on the Indonesia Defense Forum, do you have any news that can confirm or deny that KN.GANDIWA KN.P.118 was sold to Cuba?

I ask this question because today while I was looking on the marinetraffic.com site for ships sailing with the Cuban flag including military ones, then with surprise, I found a unit with the name *"Kalawai" IMO 9708899 *identified as Patrol Vessel, intrigued I typed in the web search name and IMO and on the balticship website it is indicated that:
Builder DAYA RADAR UTAMA - JAKARTA, INDONESIA
.......,
but the most interesting thing is that
Currently sailing under the flag of Cuba.
is that :
Formerly also known as *KN.GANDIWA KN.P.118*. It's gross tonnage is 574 tons.




thanks in advance for any reply

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

sahureka2 said:


> I have a question for friends who are users of this discussion on the Indonesia Defense Forum, do you have any news that can confirm or deny that KN.GANDIWA KN.P.118 was sold to Cuba?
> 
> I ask this question because today while I was looking on the marinetraffic.com site for ships sailing with the Cuban flag including military ones, then with surprise, I found a unit with the name *"Kalawai" IMO 9708899 *identified as Patrol Vessel, intrigued I typed in the web search name and IMO and on the balticship website it is indicated that:
> Builder DAYA RADAR UTAMA - JAKARTA, INDONESIA
> .......,
> but the most interesting thing is that
> Currently sailing under the flag of Cuba.
> is that :
> Formerly also known as *KN.GANDIWA KN.P.118*. It's gross tonnage is 574 tons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance for any reply


there's a thing called as "Flag Of Convenience" , or the website just make some mistake .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328835558089494528Can Bayraktar launch and landing on ship deck?


----------



## RadarGudumluMuhimmat

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328835558089494528Can Bayraktar launch and landing on ship deck?




No, he's shaking.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

sahureka2 said:


> do you have any news that can confirm or deny that KN.GANDIWA KN.P.118 was sold to Cuba?
> 
> I ask this question because today while I was looking on the marinetraffic.com site for ships sailing with the Cuban flag including military ones, then with surprise, I found a unit with the name *"Kalawai" IMO 9708899 *identified as Patrol Vessel, intrigued I typed in the web search name and IMO and on the balticship website it is indicated that:
> Builder DAYA RADAR UTAMA - JAKARTA, INDONESIA
> .......,
> but the most interesting thing is that
> Currently sailing under the flag of Cuba.
> is that :
> Formerly also known as *KN.GANDIWA KN.P.118*. It's gross tonnage is 574 tons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance for any reply



AS far I know of, the vessel is still in operation with the Indonesia Coast Guard. I believe someone made a mistake regarding the vessel IMO or MMSI and the error were parsed to other website that use the same data

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

Our prime minister is on the move









Luhut Temui Donald Trump di Gedung Putih


Menko Kemaritiman dan Investasi Luhut Binsar Panjaitan menemui Presiden AS Donald Trump untuk mengucapkan terima kasih Jokowi atas kerja sama antara AS-RI.




www.cnnindonesia.com












Bertemu Trump, Luhut Sampaikan Terima Kasih dari Jokowi atas Kerja Sama Indonesia-AS


Luhut menyampaikan terima kasih kepada Donald Trump atas berbagai kerja sama yang telah dilakukan Indonesia dan AS.




nasional.kompas.com





*Luhut Temui Donald Trump di Gedung Putih*









*Jakarta* -
Menko Kemaritiman dan Investasi Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan bertemu dengan Presiden AS Donald Trump di Gedung Putih, Washington. Apa yang dibahas Luhut saat bertemu Trump?

Pertemuan Luhut dan Trump terjadi pada Selasa (17/11/2020). Luhut Binsar bertindak sebagai utusan khusus Presiden Joko Widodo datang bersama Duta Besar RI untuk Amerika Serikat Muhammad Lutfi. Keduanya diterima Presiden Amerika Serikat Donald Trump.

*Dalam pertemuan itu Presiden AS Donald Trump didampingi Penasihatnya Jared Kushner dan Ivanka Trump serta CEO US IDFC Adam Boehler. Dalam kesempatan pertemuan tersebut, Menko Luhut menyampaikan salam, terima kasih dan penghargaan dari Presiden Joko Widodo atas dukungan Presiden Donald Trump terhadap kerja sama RI dan Amerika Serikat selama ini, termasuk secara khusus untuk pemberian fasilitas GSP oleh USTR kepada Indonesia.*

"Sebaliknya, Presiden Donald Trump juga menyampaikan salam dan terima kasihnya kepada Presiden Joko Widodo atas kerja sama selama ini dan menyampaikan penilaian positif atas peningkatan hubungan ekonomi kedua negara selama ini," bunyi keterangan resmi Kemenko Marves yang diterima Rabu (18/11).

Selain bertemu dengan Presiden Donald Trump,* Menko Luhut juga diterima oleh Wakil Presiden Amerika Serikat Mike Pence di kantornya. Pence menawarkan kerja sama produksi vaksin bersama antara perusahaan Amerika Serikat dan Indonesia. Sementara itu pada pertemuan terpisah, dengan National Security Advisor (NSA) Robert O' Brien, Menko Luhut melakukan pembahasan kemitraan strategis antara Indonesia dan Amerika Serikat di bidang pertahanan dan teknologi, serta bertukar pandangan mengenai geopolitik global.*

Menko Luhut menyambut positif berbagai pertemuan tersebut dan berharap kerja sama yang baik dengan Amerika Serikat bisa terus ditingkatkan di masa administrasi Pemerintahan Amerika Serikat yang akan datang.

"Saya atas nama Presiden Joko Widodo menyampaikan terima kasih dan penghargaan kepada Presiden Donald Trump. Apapun hasil resmi pemilu AS, pertemanan tetap perlu dijaga. Kita akan selalu menjadi kawan. Saya juga berharap komunikasi yang baik seperti ini dengan Gedung Putih dapat juga terjalin setelah Januari 2021 nanti," sebut Luhut.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Raduga said:


> View attachment 688958



hmmm.... Ivanka choice of dress doesn't fit with her look and body posture


----------



## Var Dracon

*Komodo armament certificate for D5 rifle and hybrid ammunition*


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> Our prime minister is on the move
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luhut Temui Donald Trump di Gedung Putih
> 
> 
> Menko Kemaritiman dan Investasi Luhut Binsar Panjaitan menemui Presiden AS Donald Trump untuk mengucapkan terima kasih Jokowi atas kerja sama antara AS-RI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnnindonesia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bertemu Trump, Luhut Sampaikan Terima Kasih dari Jokowi atas Kerja Sama Indonesia-AS
> 
> 
> Luhut menyampaikan terima kasih kepada Donald Trump atas berbagai kerja sama yang telah dilakukan Indonesia dan AS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nasional.kompas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Luhut Temui Donald Trump di Gedung Putih*
> 
> View attachment 688959
> 
> View attachment 688958
> 
> *Jakarta* -
> Menko Kemaritiman dan Investasi Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan bertemu dengan Presiden AS Donald Trump di Gedung Putih, Washington. Apa yang dibahas Luhut saat bertemu Trump?
> 
> Pertemuan Luhut dan Trump terjadi pada Selasa (17/11/2020). Luhut Binsar bertindak sebagai utusan khusus Presiden Joko Widodo datang bersama Duta Besar RI untuk Amerika Serikat Muhammad Lutfi. Keduanya diterima Presiden Amerika Serikat Donald Trump.
> 
> *Dalam pertemuan itu Presiden AS Donald Trump didampingi Penasihatnya Jared Kushner dan Ivanka Trump serta CEO US IDFC Adam Boehler. Dalam kesempatan pertemuan tersebut, Menko Luhut menyampaikan salam, terima kasih dan penghargaan dari Presiden Joko Widodo atas dukungan Presiden Donald Trump terhadap kerja sama RI dan Amerika Serikat selama ini, termasuk secara khusus untuk pemberian fasilitas GSP oleh USTR kepada Indonesia.*
> 
> "Sebaliknya, Presiden Donald Trump juga menyampaikan salam dan terima kasihnya kepada Presiden Joko Widodo atas kerja sama selama ini dan menyampaikan penilaian positif atas peningkatan hubungan ekonomi kedua negara selama ini," bunyi keterangan resmi Kemenko Marves yang diterima Rabu (18/11).
> 
> Selain bertemu dengan Presiden Donald Trump,* Menko Luhut juga diterima oleh Wakil Presiden Amerika Serikat Mike Pence di kantornya. Pence menawarkan kerja sama produksi vaksin bersama antara perusahaan Amerika Serikat dan Indonesia. Sementara itu pada pertemuan terpisah, dengan National Security Advisor (NSA) Robert O' Brien, Menko Luhut melakukan pembahasan kemitraan strategis antara Indonesia dan Amerika Serikat di bidang pertahanan dan teknologi, serta bertukar pandangan mengenai geopolitik global.*
> 
> Menko Luhut menyambut positif berbagai pertemuan tersebut dan berharap kerja sama yang baik dengan Amerika Serikat bisa terus ditingkatkan di masa administrasi Pemerintahan Amerika Serikat yang akan datang.
> 
> "Saya atas nama Presiden Joko Widodo menyampaikan terima kasih dan penghargaan kepada Presiden Donald Trump. Apapun hasil resmi pemilu AS, pertemanan tetap perlu dijaga. Kita akan selalu menjadi kawan. Saya juga berharap komunikasi yang baik seperti ini dengan Gedung Putih dapat juga terjalin setelah Januari 2021 nanti," sebut Luhut.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328900283573780480What defense procurement?


RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> No, he's shaking.


Shaking what?
What is that even mean?


----------



## striver44

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328835558089494528Can Bayraktar launch and landing on ship deck?


Using catapults and nets


----------



## Ravager

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328900283573780480What defense procurement?
> 
> Shaking what?
> What is that even mean?


Stirring/testing the water .....


----------



## umigami

striver44 said:


> Using catapults and nets


I don't find any source something like that has been done.


Ravager said:


> Stirring/testing the water .....


Hmm... 
Yeah I realize something absurd in this tweet.


----------



## striver44

umigami said:


> I don't find any source something like that has been done.


The Malaysians did with their Bagan datuk class boats




Edit :Ohh sorry @umigami I misread. Not all drones could be launched or recovered the same way


----------



## umigami

striver44 said:


> The Malaysians did with their Bagan datuk class boats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit :Ohh sorry @umigami I misread. Not all drones could be launched or recovered the same way







Bayraktar is much heavier and bigger to use this method.

Again I feel rivalry between opung vs prabs in this trump-opung meeting.
"Lihat nih gua ke US bisa ketemuan trump langsung, dapat deal yg lebih bagus lagi daripada elu..."

Edit: oh... and the one prabs talked with already out of his office so....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raduga

trishna_amṛta said:


> hmmm.... Ivanka choice of dress doesn't fit with her look and body posture


dont forget her spouse in the far right , jared kushner , he's also one of the figure person who smoothen the UAE F-35 procurement .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328900283573780480What defense procurement?





umigami said:


> Again I feel rivalry between opung vs prabs in this trump-opung meeting.
> "Lihat nih gua ke US bisa ketemuan trump langsung, dapat deal yg lebih bagus lagi daripada elu..."
> 
> Edit: oh... and the one prabs talked with already out of his office so....



I believe it was more of a wrapping up meeting rather than any new agenda. Basically Indonesia seek continuity of whatever deals that was made under Trump to be continued under Harris administration


----------



## umigami

trishna_amṛta said:


> I believe it was more of a wrapping up meeting rather than any new agenda. Basically Indonesia seek continuity of whatever deals that was made under Trump to be continued under Harris administration


They need to suwun to biden too I guess.


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328835558089494528Can Bayraktar launch and landing on ship deck?


from what i understand based on alman post , our forces doesn't really seek Small Surveillance UAV type like the Scaneagle , but rather seeking other type of MALE UAV like bayraktar (he's not trying to tell they want bayraktar to be launched from the ship) , perhaps the navy prefer rotorcraft based Surveillance UAV like camcopter or Skeldar (which also can be armed with LMM Missile for anti piracy mission purpose) .


----------



## sahureka2

trishna_amṛta said:


> AS far I know of, the vessel is still in operation with the Indonesia Coast Guard. I believe someone made a mistake regarding the vessel IMO or MMSI and the error were parsed to other website that use the same data


Thanks


----------



## Jatosint

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

The 3rd Navy Sealift Unit will be located in Makassar? I thought it will be located in Sorong with Koarmada III & Pasmar 3

Atau di Sorong udah ada Satlinlamil?


----------



## Raduga

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...ang-sedap-produksi-kapal-selam-ri-korea-batal

*Ada Kabar Kurang Sedap, Produksi Kapal Selam RI-Korea Batal?*
NEWS - Monica Wareza, CNBC Indonesia , 18 November 2020 20:25






*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* PT Pal Indonesia (Persero) menyebutkan kebutuhan kapal selam dalam negeri sebanyak 12 unit berdasarkan Alur Laut Kepulauan Indonesia (ALKI) yang harus dipenuhi dalam kurun waktu hingga 2024 mendatang. Pemenuhan kapal selam ini bakal dipenuhi dari kerja sama yang dilakukan perusahaan dengan produsen asal Korea Selatan.

Plt. Direktur Utama Pal Indonesia Etty Soewardani mengatakan dari kerja sama ini Indonesia telah menerima tiga kapal selam, yakni Nagapasa, Ardadedali dan Alugoro. Kapal selam Alugoro baru akan diserahterimakan pada Desember 2020. Ketiga kapal selam ini merupakan batch pertama dari empat batch yang direncanakan akan dipenuhi.

*"Batch kedua akan dibangun kapal keempat, kelima dan keenam. Saat ini kontraknya sudah tanda tangan Maret 2019 tetapi efektif kontraknya masih belum," kata Etty dalam rapat dengar pendapat dengan Komisi XI DPR RI, Rabu (18/11/2020).*

Sebelumnya oleh Menko Kemaritiman dan Investasi Luhut Binsar Panjaitan ketiga kapal hasil kerja sama dengan Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering Co., Ltd (DSME) ini dibangun dengan ketentuan berbeda-beda.

Kapal pertama dibangun di Korea Selatan dengan tenaga kerja sepenuhnya berasal dari perusahaan tersebut. Kemudian kapal kedua dibangun di Korea dengan bantuan tenaga profesional dari PT PAL. Sedangkan kapal ketiga sepenuhnya dibangun di fasilitas produksi Pal di Surabaya.

*Namun, beberapa waktu lalu muncul kabar bahwa kerja sama pengadaan kapal dengan Daewoo ini dikabarkan batal sehingga kebutuhan kapal ini nantinya akan dipenuhi dari negara lain. Pemerintah memang sempat mendapat tawaran dari negara lain soal pengadaan kapal selam seperti dari Turki, Rusia, hingga Prancis.

"Kami memang mendengar itu ... tetapi hitam di atas putih kami belum menerima dokumen pembatalan itu. Jadi kami belum bisa melaporkan konkretnya seperti apa, tetapi fasilitas ini nantinya bisa digunakan untuk pembangunan kapal selam next dengan apapun yang penting itu kapal selam masih bisa dibangun di hanggar kita," jelas Etty.*

Sebelumnya diberitakan bahwa Indonesia dikabarkan bakal menambah beberapa kapal selam dalam beberapa tahun mendatang. Setidaknya ada 3 kapal selam yang direncanakan bakal dibuat mulai akhir tahun depan.

Ketiga kapal selam tersebut masuk ke dalam master schedule batch 2 dengan dibiayai oleh penyertaan modal negara tahun 2021 sebesar Rp 1,3 triliun. Bila terealisasi maka Indonesia total akan punya 8 unit kapal selam dari target 12 kapal selam.






Dari dokumen yang diterima CNBC Indonesia, masing-masing kapal selam belum memiliki nama spesifik seperti pendahulunya. Nama awal saat ini hanya disebut Proyek Kapal Selam #4, Proyek Kapal Selam #5 dan Proyek Kapal Selam #6.

Proyek Kapal Selam #4 bakal dibuat lebih awal, yakni sekitar September 2021 mendatang. Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) yang mengerjakan yakni PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) bakal membuat dua section atau bagian, sementara empat section lainnya bakal dikerjakan perusahaan Korea Selatan Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME). Proyek ini ditargetkan selesai dalam waktu 4 tahun atau 48 bulan. Artinya, pada September 2025 Indonesia bakal menambah 1 kapal selam baru.

Bila target pengadaan sampai 12 kapal selam terealisasi maka Indonesia menjadi raja kapal selam di kawasan. Saat ini pemilik kapal selam terbanyak di ASEAN masih dipegang oleh Vietnam.

Vietnam secara mengejutkan membangun kekuatan armada tempur di bawah permukaan dengan kapal selam canggih. Vietnam tercatat punya 8 kapal selam, sebanyak 2 unit merupakan kepal selam Yugo Class dari Korea Utara yang sudah lawas, dan 6 kapal selam Kilo Class buatan Rusia, yang kini jadi andalan mereka. Sedangkan Indonesia punya 5 kapal selam, dua di antaranya versi lawas.


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...ang-sedap-produksi-kapal-selam-ri-korea-batal
> 
> *Ada Kabar Kurang Sedap, Produksi Kapal Selam RI-Korea Batal?*
> NEWS - Monica Wareza, CNBC Indonesia , 18 November 2020 20:25
> View attachment 689099
> 
> 
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* PT Pal Indonesia (Persero) menyebutkan kebutuhan kapal selam dalam negeri sebanyak 12 unit berdasarkan Alur Laut Kepulauan Indonesia (ALKI) yang harus dipenuhi dalam kurun waktu hingga 2024 mendatang. Pemenuhan kapal selam ini bakal dipenuhi dari kerja sama yang dilakukan perusahaan dengan produsen asal Korea Selatan.
> 
> Plt. Direktur Utama Pal Indonesia Etty Soewardani mengatakan dari kerja sama ini Indonesia telah menerima tiga kapal selam, yakni Nagapasa, Ardadedali dan Alugoro. Kapal selam Alugoro baru akan diserahterimakan pada Desember 2020. Ketiga kapal selam ini merupakan batch pertama dari empat batch yang direncanakan akan dipenuhi.
> 
> *"Batch kedua akan dibangun kapal keempat, kelima dan keenam. Saat ini kontraknya sudah tanda tangan Maret 2019 tetapi efektif kontraknya masih belum," kata Etty dalam rapat dengar pendapat dengan Komisi XI DPR RI, Rabu (18/11/2020).*
> 
> Sebelumnya oleh Menko Kemaritiman dan Investasi Luhut Binsar Panjaitan ketiga kapal hasil kerja sama dengan Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering Co., Ltd (DSME) ini dibangun dengan ketentuan berbeda-beda.
> 
> Kapal pertama dibangun di Korea Selatan dengan tenaga kerja sepenuhnya berasal dari perusahaan tersebut. Kemudian kapal kedua dibangun di Korea dengan bantuan tenaga profesional dari PT PAL. Sedangkan kapal ketiga sepenuhnya dibangun di fasilitas produksi Pal di Surabaya.
> 
> *Namun, beberapa waktu lalu muncul kabar bahwa kerja sama pengadaan kapal dengan Daewoo ini dikabarkan batal sehingga kebutuhan kapal ini nantinya akan dipenuhi dari negara lain. Pemerintah memang sempat mendapat tawaran dari negara lain soal pengadaan kapal selam seperti dari Turki, Rusia, hingga Prancis.
> 
> "Kami memang mendengar itu ... tetapi hitam di atas putih kami belum menerima dokumen pembatalan itu. Jadi kami belum bisa melaporkan konkretnya seperti apa, tetapi fasilitas ini nantinya bisa digunakan untuk pembangunan kapal selam next dengan apapun yang penting itu kapal selam masih bisa dibangun di hanggar kita," jelas Etty.*
> 
> Sebelumnya diberitakan bahwa Indonesia dikabarkan bakal menambah beberapa kapal selam dalam beberapa tahun mendatang. Setidaknya ada 3 kapal selam yang direncanakan bakal dibuat mulai akhir tahun depan.
> 
> Ketiga kapal selam tersebut masuk ke dalam master schedule batch 2 dengan dibiayai oleh penyertaan modal negara tahun 2021 sebesar Rp 1,3 triliun. Bila terealisasi maka Indonesia total akan punya 8 unit kapal selam dari target 12 kapal selam.
> 
> View attachment 689100
> 
> 
> Dari dokumen yang diterima CNBC Indonesia, masing-masing kapal selam belum memiliki nama spesifik seperti pendahulunya. Nama awal saat ini hanya disebut Proyek Kapal Selam #4, Proyek Kapal Selam #5 dan Proyek Kapal Selam #6.
> 
> Proyek Kapal Selam #4 bakal dibuat lebih awal, yakni sekitar September 2021 mendatang. Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) yang mengerjakan yakni PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) bakal membuat dua section atau bagian, sementara empat section lainnya bakal dikerjakan perusahaan Korea Selatan Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME). Proyek ini ditargetkan selesai dalam waktu 4 tahun atau 48 bulan. Artinya, pada September 2025 Indonesia bakal menambah 1 kapal selam baru.
> 
> Bila target pengadaan sampai 12 kapal selam terealisasi maka Indonesia menjadi raja kapal selam di kawasan. Saat ini pemilik kapal selam terbanyak di ASEAN masih dipegang oleh Vietnam.
> 
> Vietnam secara mengejutkan membangun kekuatan armada tempur di bawah permukaan dengan kapal selam canggih. Vietnam tercatat punya 8 kapal selam, sebanyak 2 unit merupakan kepal selam Yugo Class dari Korea Utara yang sudah lawas, dan 6 kapal selam Kilo Class buatan Rusia, yang kini jadi andalan mereka. Sedangkan Indonesia punya 5 kapal selam, dua di antaranya versi lawas.



@Kansel seems like you're right all along. 


Kansel said:


> Don't put your hope on that sub, it's going to be killed  MoD is looking for the replacer


----------



## Nike

Police new helicopters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Raduga said:


> *12 unit* berdasarkan Alur Laut Kepulauan Indonesia (ALKI) *yang harus dipenuhi dalam kurun waktu hingga 2024* mendatang


I thought 8 submarine till 2024, 12 submarine for 2024+.

How can we get 7 submarine in about 3 years time?


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> I thought 8 submarine till 2024, 12 submarine for 2024+.
> 
> How can we get 7 submarine in about 3 years time?



Second hand unit


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Second hand unit


What's the possible candidates? 

Maybe we should take a look at Brazilian Submarine, we could get 4 U209 or so, kalo belum diambil negara lain.


----------



## Raduga

https://www.kemhan.go.id/pothan/202...n-pothan-kemhan-ke-dx-dapa-korea-selatan.html
Ditjen Pothan at DX & DAPA expo korea 2020

















Rabu, 18 November 2020, Dirjen Pothan Kemhan melaksanakan Dinas ke Korea mewakili Sekjen Kemhan dalam rangka memenuhi undangan dari DAPA (Defence Acquisition Program Administration) untuk menghadiri kegiatan pameran DX (Defence Expo) di Kintex Seoul dari tanggal 16 sd 20 November 2020. Selain memenuhi undangan DAPA, kehadiran Dirjen Pothan juga untuk melakukan studi banding atas pelaksanaan pameran di masa Pandemic Covid19 dan berbagai protokol kesehatan yang diterapkan oleh organiser sebagai pembelajaran untuk pelaksanaan Indo Defence yg akan dilaksanakan pada bulan April 2021 apabila masa pandemic belum berakhir.

Dalam kegiatan ini Dirjen Pothan didampingi oleh Kasubdit Prokerma @dittekindhan Kemhan, 2 orang EO INDO DEFENCE, Atase Pertahanan Korea di Jakarta dan Atase Pertahanan Indonesia di Seoul. Pada kesempatan pameran Dirjen Pothan melakukan kunjungan ke beberapa booth industri pertahanan Korea seperti Hanwha, Hyundai Rotten, S&T, Pongsan, DAPA, KDIA dan Changwon Defence Industri Association. Dalam kunjungan tersebut Dirjen Pothan mendapatkan penjelasan tentang teknologi terkini dan termodern alpalhankam yang dipamerkan meliputi Tank, senjata artilery, senapan serbu, pesawat tanpa awak, senjata anti tank, missile, pesawat tempur, helicopter dll.

Kegiatan berjalan dengan tertib, aman dan lancar. (Red. Bagdatin/Dittekindhan).
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
let me see ...... K30 Biho for SPAAG is possible , also Surion could be a good naval helicopter for our future LHD fleet .


----------



## Nike

NEKONEKO said:


> What's the possible candidates?
> 
> Maybe we should take a look at Brazilian Submarine, we could get 4 U209 or so, kalo belum diambil negara lain.



Hearsay it is Turks


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Hearsay it is Turks


From what I read previously Peru and Brazil are in talks, peru will buy seken sub from Brazil and Brazil will buy Makassar LPD from Peru, well we also build Makassar LPD and if we really want to get seken sub prolly we can cin cai cin cai lah,
Brazil also in talks with Argentine.


----------



## umigami

Nike said:


> Hearsay it is Turks


Atilay, preveze, or Gur class?
I hope preveze class.


----------



## Raduga

MERAPI SHORAD/MANPADS Prototype













Posted on November 16, 2020 by Aprilia Sazila SariLeave a Commenton UAD Lakukan Uji Tembak Embrio Rudal Panggul

Pusat Riset Cirnov Universitas Ahmad Dahlan (UAD) bersama Dinas Penelitian dan Pengembangan Angkatan darat (Dislitbangad) melakukan uji tembak embrio rudal merapi di Lapangan Tembak Air Weapon Range, Kamis (5/11). Uji coba ini merupakan tahapan dari hasil kerja sama yang telah dilakukan sejak 2018 lalu. Peluncur akan menggunakan tabung dan nantinya menjadi rudal yang dapat dipanggul untuk sasaran pesawat terbang.

Prof Hariyadi, Kepala Cirnov sekaligus Ketua Tim Konsultan program pembuatan Rudal Merapi menyebutkan rudal kaliber 70 mm tersebut dikenal sebagai rudal yang cukup mematikan bagi sasaran udara seperti jet tempur, helikopter, drone dan lan-lain. “Rudal Panggul (Manpads – Man Portable Air Defense Systems) telah digunakan sejak lama sebagai senjata personal untuk melawan pesawat udara seperti yang digunakan oleh pejuang Mujahidin Afghanistan untuk mengalahkan tentara Uni Soviet pada tahun 1980-an,” paparnya.

Karya pertama anak bangsa ini merupakan rudal panggul yang memiliki berat sekitar 10 kg dan dilengkapi seeker (penjejak) berbasis sinar infra merah sehingga memungkinkan dapat mengunci sasaran yang mengeluarkan radiasi sinar tersebut seperti pesawat terbang, helikopter, roket, kemudian secara cepat rudal akan mengejar untuk menghantamnya atau meledakkan diri sewaktu mendekati sasaran yang dibidik.

Prof Hariyadi berharap pembuatan rudal ini dapat digunakan oleh TNI secara masif baik untuk keperluan perang gerilya maupun perang terbuka dalam menjaga kedaulatan serta martabat bangsa Indonesia. Turut hadir menyaksikan uji coba rudal, pejabat Dislitbangad Ses, Kasubdis Iptek, Kasubdis Insani, Ketua Program, dan staf lain, juga tim dari Cirnov, Pustekbang Lapan, Poltekad Kodiklat TNI AD, serta mitra dari PT Adi Multi Teknologi.









UAD Lakukan Uji Tembak Embrio Rudal Panggul - Majelis Diktilitbang Muhammadiyah


Pusat Riset Cirnov Universitas Ahmad Dahlan (UAD) bersama Dinas Penelitian dan Pengembangan Angkatan darat (Dislitbangad) melakukan uji tembak embrio rudal merapi di Lapangan Tembak Air Weapon Range, Kamis (5/11). Uji coba ini merupakan tahapan dari hasil kerja sama yang telah




www.diktilitbangmuhammadiyah.org




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
let's admire this beauty of her , JS KUMANO 30FFM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## trishna_amṛta

umigami said:


> Atilay, preveze, or Gur class?
> I hope preveze class.



I'm extremely certain it will be the cheapest one (whichever that is)


----------



## umigami

*Indonesia To Buy Military Equipment From Japan*
Indonesia will acquire a sophisticated naval stealth frigate from Japan in the first major defense deal between both nations under the administration of new Japanese prime minister Yoshihide Suga.


----------



## Raduga

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

*Jakarta – Menteri Pertahanan RI Prabowo Subianto menerima kunjungan kehormatan Duta Besar (Dubes) Perancis H.E. Mr. Oliver Chambard untuk Indonesia, Kamis (19/11/2020), di kantor Kemhan, Jakarta.*

Kunjungan tersebut menjadi kesempatan bagi kedua pihak untuk membicarakan upaya-upaya bersama untuk terus mempererat kerja sama yang saling menguntungkan bagi kedua negara.

Kedua pihak ingin hubungan kerja sama dan persahabatan antara Indonesia dan Perancis khususnya di bidang pertahanan diharapkan terus terpelihara dengan semangat persaudaraan dan prinsip saling menghormati.

Kepala Biro Humas Setjen Kemhan Brigjen TNI I. E. Djoko Purwanto, S.E., M.M., menjelaskan bahwa pertemuan Menhan RI dan Dubes Perancis menjadi kesempatan yang baik bagi kedua pihak untuk membicarakan peningkatan kerjasama kedua negara khususnya di bidang pertahanan.

*Turut mendampingi Menhan RI pada kesempatan tersebut, Dirjen Renhan Kemhan Mayjen TNI Dr. Budi Prijono, S.T., M.M. dan Kabaranahan Kemhan Marsda TNI Yusuf Jauhari, M. Eng., Sedangkan Dubes Perancis didampingi Atase pertahanan Perancis, DGA Director Asia Pacific, NG Senior VP, NG Commercial Director, NG Director Indonesia.*


----------



## 182

TNI AL BANGUN SATU KAPAL BCM DI GALANGAN PT. BATAMEC BATAM18/11/2020 20:37 WIB 

 BATAM – Komandan Pangkalan Utama TNI Angkatan Laut (Danlatamal) IV Tanjungpinang Laksamana Pertama TNI Indarto Budiarto, S.E., M.Han., hadiri acara peletakan lunas/_keel laying_ pembangunan kapal di galangan kapal PT. Batamec Tanjung Uncang Batam Kepri, Rabu pagi (18/11/2020).

Acara tersebut diawali dengan menyanyikan lagu kebangsaan Indonesia Raya, sambutan Presiden Direktur (Presdir) PT.Batamec, lalu pelaksanaan _Ke el Laying_, dilanjutkan penandatanganan Berita Acara _Keel Laying_, sambutan Asintel Kasal Laksamana Muda TNI Angkasa Dipua, S.E., M.M., doa, lalu ditutup dengan foto bersama.

Pembangunan satu unit kapal type Kapal Bantu Cair Minyak (BCM) ini, dikerjakan oleh putra-putra terbaik bangsa, hal tersebut ditandai peletakkan lunas/_keel laying,_ pernyataan resmi pembangunan Kapal BCM dengan menekan tombol sirena oleh Asintel Kasal

Selain itu penandatanganan Berita Acara Peletakan Lunas/_Keel Laying_ pembangunan kapal antara Kepala Dinas Material Angkatan Laut (Kadismatal) selaku Pejabat Pembuat Komitmen (PPK) Laksamana Pertama TNI Budi Sulistyo, CHRMP., dengan Presiden Direktur PT Batamec Maya Miranda, S.H., MIB., yang disaksikan oleh Asintel Kasal

Dalam sambutannya Asintel Kasal mengatakan “PembangunanKapal BCM saat ini merupakan tindak lanjut pengadaan Alutsista dalam upaya meningkatkan kekuatan dan kemampuan TNI Angkatan Laut yang mengacu kepada _Minimum Essential Force_ yang telah ditetapkan”, sebutnya.

Lebih jauh dikatakan “Sebagai salah satu galangan dalam negeri, PT.Batamec diharapkan mampu meningkatkan mutu serta kemampuan dalam membangun kapal perang produksi dalam negeri yang berteknologi tinggi, sehingga PT.Batamec dapat menjadi referensi bagi TNI Angkatan Laut untuk tetap menjalin kerja sama dimasa mendatang”, pungkasnya.

Hadir dalam acara tersebut Kadislaikmatal Laksma TNI Udyatmiko, Danguskamla Laksma TNI Yayan Sofyan,S.T., Kasubdis dalada, Kasubdisadalut, Aslog Danlantamal IV Kolonel Laut (T) Cok Bagus Alit Y, S.T., Aslog Danguskamla Kolonel Laut (T) I Negah S, Dansatgas Kapal BCM Kolonel Laut (T) Dody serta perwakilan dari Bank Mandiri. (@dispen_lantamal iv).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Raduga said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> *Jakarta – Menteri Pertahanan RI Prabowo Subianto menerima kunjungan kehormatan Duta Besar (Dubes) Perancis H.E. Mr. Oliver Chambard untuk Indonesia, Kamis (19/11/2020), di kantor Kemhan, Jakarta.*
> 
> Kunjungan tersebut menjadi kesempatan bagi kedua pihak untuk membicarakan upaya-upaya bersama untuk terus mempererat kerja sama yang saling menguntungkan bagi kedua negara.
> 
> Kedua pihak ingin hubungan kerja sama dan persahabatan antara Indonesia dan Perancis khususnya di bidang pertahanan diharapkan terus terpelihara dengan semangat persaudaraan dan prinsip saling menghormati.
> 
> Kepala Biro Humas Setjen Kemhan Brigjen TNI I. E. Djoko Purwanto, S.E., M.M., menjelaskan bahwa pertemuan Menhan RI dan Dubes Perancis menjadi kesempatan yang baik bagi kedua pihak untuk membicarakan peningkatan kerjasama kedua negara khususnya di bidang pertahanan.
> 
> *Turut mendampingi Menhan RI pada kesempatan tersebut, Dirjen Renhan Kemhan Mayjen TNI Dr. Budi Prijono, S.T., M.M. dan Kabaranahan Kemhan Marsda TNI Yusuf Jauhari, M. Eng., Sedangkan Dubes Perancis didampingi Atase pertahanan Perancis, DGA Director Asia Pacific, NG Senior VP, NG Commercial Director, NG Director Indonesia.*
> 
> View attachment 689417
> 
> View attachment 689418
> 
> View attachment 689419
> 
> View attachment 689423
> 
> View attachment 689420
> 
> View attachment 689421
> 
> View attachment 689422



This look like big ticket items rather than just somethign that came from MBDA or Nexter


----------



## Raduga

RKAKL TA 2021 KEMENKEU :
https://www.kemenkeu.go.id/media/15867/buku-iii-himpunan-rka-kl-ta-2021.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Raduga said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> *Jakarta – Menteri Pertahanan RI Prabowo Subianto menerima kunjungan kehormatan Duta Besar (Dubes) Perancis H.E. Mr. Oliver Chambard untuk Indonesia, Kamis (19/11/2020), di kantor Kemhan, Jakarta.*
> 
> Kunjungan tersebut menjadi kesempatan bagi kedua pihak untuk membicarakan upaya-upaya bersama untuk terus mempererat kerja sama yang saling menguntungkan bagi kedua negara.
> 
> Kedua pihak ingin hubungan kerja sama dan persahabatan antara Indonesia dan Perancis khususnya di bidang pertahanan diharapkan terus terpelihara dengan semangat persaudaraan dan prinsip saling menghormati.
> 
> Kepala Biro Humas Setjen Kemhan Brigjen TNI I. E. Djoko Purwanto, S.E., M.M., menjelaskan bahwa pertemuan Menhan RI dan Dubes Perancis menjadi kesempatan yang baik bagi kedua pihak untuk membicarakan peningkatan kerjasama kedua negara khususnya di bidang pertahanan.
> 
> *Turut mendampingi Menhan RI pada kesempatan tersebut, Dirjen Renhan Kemhan Mayjen TNI Dr. Budi Prijono, S.T., M.M. dan Kabaranahan Kemhan Marsda TNI Yusuf Jauhari, M. Eng., Sedangkan Dubes Perancis didampingi Atase pertahanan Perancis, DGA Director Asia Pacific, NG Senior VP, NG Commercial Director, NG Director Indonesia.*
> 
> View attachment 689417
> 
> View attachment 689418
> 
> View attachment 689419
> 
> View attachment 689423
> 
> View attachment 689420
> 
> View attachment 689421
> 
> View attachment 689422



The only industry representative was only from Naval Group? I hope this not the sign of scorpene


----------



## Raduga

¿Por qué? said:


> The only industry representative was only from Naval Group? I hope this not the sign of scorpene


well Naval Group really did send their Senior Executive Vice President to meet with prabowo , but seems the dassault representative are not present at this current meeting .


----------



## san.geuk

trishna_amṛta said:


> This look like big ticket items rather than just somethign that came from MBDA or Nexter



it could be nexter, NG Group = Nexter

or Naval Group


----------



## Raduga

san.geuk said:


> it could be nexter, NG Group = Nexter
> 
> or Naval Group


it's naval group , the guy in the far right in last photo were their Senior Executive Vice President , development .


----------



## umigami

¿Por qué? said:


> The only industry representative was only from Naval Group? I hope this not the sign of scorpene





Raduga said:


> well Naval Group really did send their Senior Executive Vice President to meet with prabowo , but seems the dassault representative are not present at this current meeting .





san.geuk said:


> it could be nexter, NG Group = Nexter
> 
> or Naval Group


They're *Naval Group*

*



*
Man on the right. 
and Dsme 1400 got cancelled (kabar burung)
So....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jatosint

182 said:


> TNI AL BANGUN SATU KAPAL BCM DI GALANGAN PT. BATAMEC BATAM18/11/2020 20:37 WIB View attachment 689448​ BATAM – Komandan Pangkalan Utama TNI Angkatan Laut (Danlatamal) IV Tanjungpinang Laksamana Pertama TNI Indarto Budiarto, S.E., M.Han., hadiri acara peletakan lunas/_keel laying_ pembangunan kapal di galangan kapal PT. Batamec Tanjung Uncang Batam Kepri, Rabu pagi (18/11/2020).
> 
> Acara tersebut diawali dengan menyanyikan lagu kebangsaan Indonesia Raya, sambutan Presiden Direktur (Presdir) PT.Batamec, lalu pelaksanaan _Ke el Laying_, dilanjutkan penandatanganan Berita Acara _Keel Laying_, sambutan Asintel Kasal Laksamana Muda TNI Angkasa Dipua, S.E., M.M., doa, lalu ditutup dengan foto bersama.
> 
> Pembangunan satu unit kapal type Kapal Bantu Cair Minyak (BCM) ini, dikerjakan oleh putra-putra terbaik bangsa, hal tersebut ditandai peletakkan lunas/_keel laying,_ pernyataan resmi pembangunan Kapal BCM dengan menekan tombol sirena oleh Asintel Kasal
> 
> Selain itu penandatanganan Berita Acara Peletakan Lunas/_Keel Laying_ pembangunan kapal antara Kepala Dinas Material Angkatan Laut (Kadismatal) selaku Pejabat Pembuat Komitmen (PPK) Laksamana Pertama TNI Budi Sulistyo, CHRMP., dengan Presiden Direktur PT Batamec Maya Miranda, S.H., MIB., yang disaksikan oleh Asintel Kasal
> 
> Dalam sambutannya Asintel Kasal mengatakan “PembangunanKapal BCM saat ini merupakan tindak lanjut pengadaan Alutsista dalam upaya meningkatkan kekuatan dan kemampuan TNI Angkatan Laut yang mengacu kepada _Minimum Essential Force_ yang telah ditetapkan”, sebutnya.
> 
> Lebih jauh dikatakan “Sebagai salah satu galangan dalam negeri, PT.Batamec diharapkan mampu meningkatkan mutu serta kemampuan dalam membangun kapal perang produksi dalam negeri yang berteknologi tinggi, sehingga PT.Batamec dapat menjadi referensi bagi TNI Angkatan Laut untuk tetap menjalin kerja sama dimasa mendatang”, pungkasnya.
> 
> Hadir dalam acara tersebut Kadislaikmatal Laksma TNI Udyatmiko, Danguskamla Laksma TNI Yayan Sofyan,S.T., Kasubdis dalada, Kasubdisadalut, Aslog Danlantamal IV Kolonel Laut (T) Cok Bagus Alit Y, S.T., Aslog Danguskamla Kolonel Laut (T) I Negah S, Dansatgas Kapal BCM Kolonel Laut (T) Dody serta perwakilan dari Bank Mandiri. (@dispen_lantamal iv).



It is going to be the 3rd Tarakan Class right? or 4th?


----------



## Gundala

Denmark, France Ambassador were received with plenty of kemenhan officials. Followed by British, the one that got far less kemenhan officals present during the visit was Russia. Interesting....

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Raduga

wow , some korean started to get salty regarding the submarine problem.


----------



## Nike

Raduga said:


> wow , some korean started to get salty regarding the submarine problem.



Just the same with our saltiness when losing the deals elsewhere, though i am not quite fond with this move at all. At least we should honor the deals and strike a better move latter. Our credibility is at risk for long term prospect.

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Raduga

Nike said:


> Just the same with our saltiness when losing the deals elsewhere, though i am not quite fond with this move at all. At least we should honor the deals and strike a better move latter. Our credibility is at risk for long term prospect.
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


that imbel IA2 looks really big .


----------



## Kansel

umigami said:


> @Kansel seems like you're right all along.







__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2898804897071839&id=100008270716403

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Ravager

Raduga said:


> wow , some korean started to get salty regarding the submarine problem.



There is a lot credibility drain in this fiasco ...

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## umigami

Ravager said:


> There is a lot credibility drain in this fiasco ...


Don't pull up from KFX then.
Ga usah menambah luka 😭


----------



## Being-Art

umigami said:


> Don't pull up from KFX then.
> Ga usah menambah luka [emoji24]


Indonesia cannot withdraw from the KFX/IFX program, if Indonesia dares to do so, South Korea will withdraw all of their investment from Indonesia


----------



## Logam42

Being-Art said:


> Indonesia cannot withdraw from the KFX/IFX program, if Indonesia dares to do so, South Korea will withdraw all of their investment from Indonesia


If only reality can be so reasonable

If our gov actually cares about credibility and goodwill there will not hv been so many payment delays and stalling. I am a big fan of all the help korea gives us and this sickens me


----------



## Nike

Being-Art said:


> Indonesia cannot withdraw from the KFX/IFX program, if Indonesia dares to do so, South Korea will withdraw all of their investment from Indonesia



The current government had decided to stay put with KFX/IFX program

Btw, the South Korean must be at blow as actually Indonesia is their biggest arm customer to date and the very first one they can achieved a significant deals and milestone and such nurture their way to achieved global reach. 

Our deals and order is far more larger than other South Korean customer actually, as we are cooperate with the South Korean from the very beginning when no other country put an serious interest at their large products, we are starting from LPD order way back in 2002, Submarine, artillery pieces, trainer Jets, trainer propeller aircraft, assault rifles, machine gun, APC's , FSV, and actually it quite hurts our very good relationship to sever such important deals with them at this points of time. Hope we can mend and give them a more bigger chance to cooperate with them at the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umigami

Ravager said:


> While my self do believe the program do will be killed sooner or later . *Truth is we do need those infrastructures , machinery and what not* . It just the sub par specs tech that left much to be desired .
> But , hopely what i was heard was only a baseless rumour though . Like it or not much of PAL equipments were in badly need of deep modernization so they can keep up to world standard .


Sorry to quote your old post @Ravager , but can you explain why we still need those infrastructure and facility if It can only handle DSME 209 manufacturing which (possibly) will be canceled?
Or maybe it can hadle other subs too?


----------



## ¿Por qué?

The commitment is 1.7 trillion won ($1.5 bil) for development until 2026. We paid $0.2 bil so far while we should've paid $0.47 bil. 

Another commitment is to buy 48 aircrafts. Not sure about the price, but let's just say $70 mil. So $3.4 bil. 

So the total commitment is $4.9 bil. 

Yeah, agree with all of you we should pay this. Surely we can still afford $1.3 bil to pay for the development cost until 2026.


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> Sorry to quote your old post @Ravager , but can you explain why we still need those infrastructure and facility if It can only handle DSME 209 manufacturing which (possibly) will be canceled?
> Or maybe it can hadle other subs too?


it's explained here


Raduga said:


> https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...ang-sedap-produksi-kapal-selam-ri-korea-batal
> 
> *Ada Kabar Kurang Sedap, Produksi Kapal Selam RI-Korea Batal?*
> NEWS - Monica Wareza, CNBC Indonesia , 18 November 2020 20:25
> View attachment 689099
> 
> 
> *Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* PT Pal Indonesia (Persero) menyebutkan kebutuhan kapal selam dalam negeri sebanyak 12 unit berdasarkan Alur Laut Kepulauan Indonesia (ALKI) yang harus dipenuhi dalam kurun waktu hingga 2024 mendatang. Pemenuhan kapal selam ini bakal dipenuhi dari kerja sama yang dilakukan perusahaan dengan produsen asal Korea Selatan.
> 
> Plt. Direktur Utama Pal Indonesia Etty Soewardani mengatakan dari kerja sama ini Indonesia telah menerima tiga kapal selam, yakni Nagapasa, Ardadedali dan Alugoro. Kapal selam Alugoro baru akan diserahterimakan pada Desember 2020. Ketiga kapal selam ini merupakan batch pertama dari empat batch yang direncanakan akan dipenuhi.
> 
> *"Batch kedua akan dibangun kapal keempat, kelima dan keenam. Saat ini kontraknya sudah tanda tangan Maret 2019 tetapi efektif kontraknya masih belum," kata Etty dalam rapat dengar pendapat dengan Komisi XI DPR RI, Rabu (18/11/2020).*
> 
> Sebelumnya oleh Menko Kemaritiman dan Investasi Luhut Binsar Panjaitan ketiga kapal hasil kerja sama dengan Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering Co., Ltd (DSME) ini dibangun dengan ketentuan berbeda-beda.
> 
> Kapal pertama dibangun di Korea Selatan dengan tenaga kerja sepenuhnya berasal dari perusahaan tersebut. Kemudian kapal kedua dibangun di Korea dengan bantuan tenaga profesional dari PT PAL. Sedangkan kapal ketiga sepenuhnya dibangun di fasilitas produksi Pal di Surabaya.
> 
> *Namun, beberapa waktu lalu muncul kabar bahwa kerja sama pengadaan kapal dengan Daewoo ini dikabarkan batal sehingga kebutuhan kapal ini nantinya akan dipenuhi dari negara lain. Pemerintah memang sempat mendapat tawaran dari negara lain soal pengadaan kapal selam seperti dari Turki, Rusia, hingga Prancis.
> 
> "Kami memang mendengar itu ... tetapi hitam di atas putih kami belum menerima dokumen pembatalan itu. Jadi kami belum bisa melaporkan konkretnya seperti apa, tetapi fasilitas ini nantinya bisa digunakan untuk pembangunan kapal selam next dengan apapun yang penting itu kapal selam masih bisa dibangun di hanggar kita," jelas Etty.*
> 
> Sebelumnya diberitakan bahwa Indonesia dikabarkan bakal menambah beberapa kapal selam dalam beberapa tahun mendatang. Setidaknya ada 3 kapal selam yang direncanakan bakal dibuat mulai akhir tahun depan.
> 
> Ketiga kapal selam tersebut masuk ke dalam master schedule batch 2 dengan dibiayai oleh penyertaan modal negara tahun 2021 sebesar Rp 1,3 triliun. Bila terealisasi maka Indonesia total akan punya 8 unit kapal selam dari target 12 kapal selam.
> 
> View attachment 689100
> 
> 
> Dari dokumen yang diterima CNBC Indonesia, masing-masing kapal selam belum memiliki nama spesifik seperti pendahulunya. Nama awal saat ini hanya disebut Proyek Kapal Selam #4, Proyek Kapal Selam #5 dan Proyek Kapal Selam #6.
> 
> Proyek Kapal Selam #4 bakal dibuat lebih awal, yakni sekitar September 2021 mendatang. Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) yang mengerjakan yakni PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) bakal membuat dua section atau bagian, sementara empat section lainnya bakal dikerjakan perusahaan Korea Selatan Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME). Proyek ini ditargetkan selesai dalam waktu 4 tahun atau 48 bulan. Artinya, pada September 2025 Indonesia bakal menambah 1 kapal selam baru.
> 
> Bila target pengadaan sampai 12 kapal selam terealisasi maka Indonesia menjadi raja kapal selam di kawasan. Saat ini pemilik kapal selam terbanyak di ASEAN masih dipegang oleh Vietnam.
> 
> Vietnam secara mengejutkan membangun kekuatan armada tempur di bawah permukaan dengan kapal selam canggih. Vietnam tercatat punya 8 kapal selam, sebanyak 2 unit merupakan kepal selam Yugo Class dari Korea Utara yang sudah lawas, dan 6 kapal selam Kilo Class buatan Rusia, yang kini jadi andalan mereka. Sedangkan Indonesia punya 5 kapal selam, dua di antaranya versi lawas.


*"Kami memang mendengar itu ... tetapi hitam di atas putih kami belum menerima dokumen pembatalan itu. Jadi kami belum bisa melaporkan konkretnya seperti apa, tetapi fasilitas ini nantinya bisa digunakan untuk pembangunan kapal selam next dengan apapun yang penting itu kapal selam masih bisa dibangun di hanggar kita," jelas Etty.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

umigami said:


> Sorry to quote your old post @Ravager , but can you explain why we still need those infrastructure and facility if It can only handle DSME 209 manufacturing which (possibly) will be canceled?
> Or maybe it can hadle other subs too?


While the money was allready allocated and prepared thing hasn't been spend as yet . So the spec tech requirement could also change . Not to mention plat bender machineries and welding machinery were all general in specs and usages . All those big ticket items spender are jig fixtures and dies were allready changing specs depending on who's stuffs we were ordering as we speak .


----------



## Indos

PT PAL additional submarine building facility hasnt been constructed yet while the fund for it will be provided in 2021, it needs at least another one year to finish the construction, so it is understandable if financial ministry hasnt approved the foreign loan yet for Chang Bogo second batch.


----------



## umigami

Indos said:


> PT PAL additional submarine building facility hasnt been constructed yet while the fund for it will be provided in 2021, it needs at least another one year to finish the construction, so it is understandable if financial ministry hasnt approved the foreign loan yet for Chang Bogo second batch.


If it's just timing problem why even korean news become so salty about this so called "rumor" ?


----------



## Indos

umigami said:


> If it's just timing problem why even korean news become so salty about this so called "rumor" ?



Can you provide link on that Korean news ? Maybe due to misunderstanding, even among Indonesian news they have different views since many just follow rumor. Many Indonesian journalist who wrote defense matter are also generalist, only few Indonesian media has specific defense desk, maybe only Kompas.


----------



## umigami

Indos said:


> Can you provide link on that Korean news ? Maybe due to misunderstanding, even among Indonesian news they have different views since many just follow rumor. Many Indonesian journalist who wrote defense matter are also generalist, only few Indonesian media has specific defense desk, maybe only Kompas.


https://www.yna.co.kr/view/AKR20201...TiFh3WqmRFGR4syxzt912MH3NlWUH67JNvuWPSjKnHBf4


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Nike said:


> Our credibility is at risk for long term prospect.





Ravager said:


> There is a lot credibility drain in this fiasco ...



That is assuming there is one to start with



Nike said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



I don't understand this. Why TF do our army even need jungle operation course in Brazil while we here have the oldest jungle (literally speaking) on the face of planet Earth? Do we even need to operate in the jungle of South America or something? or we just want to copy their training curriculum?



umigami said:


> Don't pull up from KFX then.
> Ga usah menambah luka 😭



Jadi teringat sebuah lagu dari era akhir 80'an - awal 90'an, tapi lupa judulnya apa. Dan lupa juga penyanyi nya siapa.



Being-Art said:


> Indonesia cannot withdraw from the KFX/IFX program,





Logam42 said:


> If only reality can be so reasonable
> 
> If our gov actually cares about credibility and goodwill there will not hv been so many payment delays and stalling. I am a big fan of all the help korea gives us and this sickens me



The only way I can see as compromise if MoD want to scrap the Changbogo deal (which is just fine with me), is paying up the KFX commitment. That alone will help mend the butt hurt suffered by SoKor.



Being-Art said:


> if Indonesia dares to do so, South Korea will withdraw all of their investment from Indonesia



It doesn't work that way. The foreign investor can't just pull the plug like that. Investing anything has always been a risk, albeit a well calculated one (if the investor sane enough that is)


----------



## polanski

US Defense Department Proposes F-16V and Super Hornet Block III for Indonesia: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-16v-or-super-hornet-block-iii-for-indonesia/


----------



## 182

Jatosint said:


> It is going to be the 3rd Tarakan Class right? or 4th?



yep, second built by pt batamec.
it would be number fourth, including the other "mangkrak one"


this below pics,
KRI Tanjung Kambani ( 971), was made at the Sanuki Lecturer Co Ltd Japan Shipyard and was launched in March 1982
In 2000 ship was modified and entered the ranks of the Indonesian Republic warships. Ship modification was carried out at Dae Sun Shipbuilding & Engineering Ci Shipyard. Ltd. Pusan, South Korea

KRI Tanjung Kambani
length of 114.50 meters
width of 19.80 meters
depth of 6.00 meters.
7,138.9 tons


*KRI Tanjung Kambani Enters Refit in Batam*

July 25, 2020 (Google Translation) – After carrying out military maritime operations, KRI Tanjung Kambani-971, warships in the ranks of the Military Naval Command (Kolinlamil) carry out maintenance and maintenance of ships in the PT Batamec Shipyard Shipyard, Batam, Saturday (25/7).
Maintenance and maintenance this time is a Short Maintenance Period (SMP), which is a routine agenda that has been scheduled by the Kolinlamil Ship Maintenance and Repair Agency (Disharkap) in order to maintain the readiness of the ship or Kolinlamil elements in dealing with operational tasks.






tuesday (3/11/2020)


----------



## Raduga

US Defense Department Proposes F-16V and Super Hornet Block III for Indonesia


The United States has rejected an Indonesian proposal to purchase F-35 jets and instead wants Jakarta to buy F-16V Block 72 aircraft or another equivalent American-built fighter such as Super Horne…




www.globaldefensecorp.com


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> US Defense Department Proposes F-16V and Super Hornet Block III for Indonesia
> 
> 
> The United States has rejected an Indonesian proposal to purchase F-35 jets and instead wants Jakarta to buy F-16V Block 72 aircraft or another equivalent American-built fighter such as Super Horne…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globaldefensecorp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 689795
> ,


This isn't new update.
SHornet offer isn't official yet.
I guess they write this based on our ambasador statement.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329920708168855552I wonder what could that for?
Submarine, japanese frigates, fighter?


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> This isn't new update.
> SHornet offer isn't official yet.
> I guess they write this based on our ambasador statement.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329920708168855552I wonder what could that for?
> Submarine, japanese frigates, fighter?


some source said it was actually the viper and hornet , but i cannot guarantee it for a time being , so let's just wait until the thing that alman spoke unraveled , anyway .








Readout of Acting Secretary of Defense Christopher C. Miller


Acting Defense Secretary Christopher C. Miller spoke on the phone with Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto to discuss bilateral defense priorities.



www.defense.gov








not trying to be a cocoklogi , but this happened after recent Luhut visit kinda make it funny....


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> some source said it was actually the viper and hornet , but i cannot guarantee it for a time being , so let's just wait until the thing that alman spoke unraveled , anyway .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Readout of Acting Secretary of Defense Christopher C. Miller
> 
> 
> Acting Defense Secretary Christopher C. Miller spoke on the phone with Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto to discuss bilateral defense priorities.
> 
> 
> 
> www.defense.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 689807
> 
> not trying to be a cocoklogi , but this happened after recent Luhut visit kinda make it funny....


Nothing big revealed on article. 
What's funny?


----------



## Jatosint

APR-1, wonder why they deploy it to the Latancab, maksimalin pemakaian sampai worn out kah?


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Asteric



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Raduga said:


> Surion could be a good naval helicopter


Also has amphibious capability the marineon version (while there are one accident and killed rokmc membeer)


Raduga said:


> MERAPI SHORAD/MANPADS


semoga laancar ni program....


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Raduga said:


> so let's just wait until the thing that alman spoke unraveled



Might as well listen to what abang tukag baso or abang tukang sayur has to ravel

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## deadlast

Jatosint said:


> It is going to be the 3rd Tarakan Class right? or 4th?





182 said:


> yep, second built by pt batamec.
> it would be number fourth, including the other "mangkrak one"


It would be the third Tarakan-class, the "mangkrak" one belong to a different ship class as she's a bit smaller at 95m compared to Tarakan class at 122m and lack helicopter support (no helipad).


----------



## Gundala

Asteric said:


>


4:13 either that dude has somekind of super power or that exhaust really show the expertise of metalurgy discipline.


----------



## Soman45

__ https://www.facebook.com/valleryan.valleryan.1/posts/2794045787589084

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## striver44

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329488516678561796Neutral Switzerland just got offered F35s, why can't neutral Indonesia have it too?


----------



## whatintarnation

striver44 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329488516678561796Neutral Switzerland just got offered F35s, why can't neutral Indonesia have it too?


Damn, so their requirement for us to operate 4.5 gen fighters is complete bs then?

The Swiss air force has the F-5E and F-18C as their main go-to fighters, both of which are nowhere near 4.5 gen.

I guess they don't trust us enough lol


----------



## Nike

striver44 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329488516678561796Neutral Switzerland just got offered F35s, why can't neutral Indonesia have it too?



Lol, "neutral" Switzerland doesnt bought Flanker and CH4 UAV along with hundreds Russian Made Armor like Indonesian


----------



## JCMan

Nike said:


> Lol, "neutral" Switzerland doesnt bought Flanker and CH4 UAV along with hundreds Russian Made Armor like Indonesian



Not to mention that Switzerland doesn't have a "Prime Minister" (as the person who wield the actual power in our domestic politics) who's practically in bed with the Chinese and their 'development' projects, and who has been pretty much ambiguous in our stance in regards to our relations with the US and China so far. 

So yeah, if I were the US then I won't trust us either to wield a practically brand new 5th gen technology at this point of time with potential flashpoint in the SCS looming in the horizon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

whatintarnation said:


> Damn, so their requirement for us to operate 4.5 gen fighters is complete bs then?
> 
> The Swiss air force has the F-5E and F-18C as their main go-to fighters, both of which are nowhere near 4.5 gen.
> 
> I guess they don't trust us enough lol


The fact that the US offered it instead of waiting for Swiss to propose like Indonesia, it's quite hurts man.


============








we should equip our tank crews with proper flame resistant pixie suit.
here's Malaysia's


----------



## san.geuk

because switz have mature politics and backed with well educated civil society, another example is singapore


----------



## striver44

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330280327739285507
I don't think KCR 60 qualified as a major complex naval vessel.
most likely a frigate.


----------



## ¿Por qué?

whatintarnation said:


> Damn, so their requirement for us to operate 4.5 gen fighters is complete bs then?
> 
> The Swiss air force has the F-5E and F-18C as their main go-to fighters, both of which are nowhere near 4.5 gen.
> 
> I guess they don't trust us enough lol



Well, some US fan boys in here said that we need to operate 4.5 gen fighter because it's a technological learning curve as we won't understand how to operate F-35 without it. So I guess all Swiss Air Force personnel must be summa cum laude MIT graduates.

That PM recent visit to the U.S. was probably just a desperate attempt to clear his image. I wouldn't be surprised if the U.S. actually asked Prabowo during his visit "while you're here with us why TF your PM went to china?".

Our position was clear before and even clearer now. We're not trusted. Like I said before just focus on F-16 EDA procurement, while for the brand new aircraft we go for European made jets. I made this point before that some major European countries in fact skip 5th gen and go directly from 4.5 gen to 6th gen. We just follow that path.

Don't tell me that we need to operate 5th gen as a technological learning curve to operate 6th gen. Even if all TNI-AU personnel are summa cum laude Teknik Penerbangan ITB graduates you'd still say they won't cut it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ravager

¿Por qué? said:


> Well, some US fan boys in here said that we need to operate 4.5 gen fighter because it's a technological learning curve as we won't understand how to operate F-35 without it. So I guess all Swiss Air Force personnel must be summa cum laude MIT graduates.
> 
> That PM recent visit to the U.S. was probably just a desperate attempt to clear his image. I wouldn't be surprised if the U.S. actually asked Prabowo during his visit "while you're here with us why TF your PM, the guy who's more powerful and has more influence than the president, went to china?".
> 
> Our position was clear before and even clearer now. We're not trusted. Like I said before just focus on F-16 EDA procurement, while for the brand new aircraft we go for European made jets. I made this point before that some major European countries in fact skip 5th gen and go directly from 4.5 gen to 6th gen. We just follow that path.
> 
> Don't tell me that we need to operate 5th gen as a technological learning curve to operate 6th gen. Even if all TNI-AU personnel are summa cum laude Teknik Penerbangan ITB graduates you'd still say they won't cut it.


Be very careful with your political nuances statement there . Wether LBP has bigger influences or not it still has to be seen and proven and JKW was still our legally our superior chief of Armed forces .

And this is a defence related forum not a political one . Keep the political side of things to the politicians .

And i was one of those so called promote the " learning curves neccesity " mantras . If you just knowed on how much missguided and ill informed personel can cause damages and havocs to our sophisticated equipments you will believed in it too ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

san.geuk said:


> because switz have mature politics and backed with well educated civil society, another example is singapore



The same example is Sweden and Finland, they are not nominally US allies but they are quite capable and mature enough as "partner".


----------



## san.geuk

¿Por qué? said:


> Well, some US fan boys in here said that we need to operate 4.5 gen fighter because it's a technological learning curve as we won't understand how to operate F-35 without it. So I guess all Swiss Air Force personnel must be summa cum laude MIT graduates.
> 
> That PM recent visit to the U.S. was probably just a desperate attempt to clear his image. I wouldn't be surprised if the U.S. actually asked Prabowo during his visit "while you're here with us why TF your PM, the guy who's more powerful and has more influence than the president, went to china?".
> 
> Our position was clear before and even clearer now. We're not trusted. Like I said before just focus on F-16 EDA procurement, while for the brand new aircraft we go for European made jets. I made this point before that some major European countries in fact skip 5th gen and go directly from 4.5 gen to 6th gen. We just follow that path.
> 
> Don't tell me that we need to operate 5th gen as a technological learning curve to operate 6th gen. Even if all TNI-AU personnel are summa cum laude Teknik Penerbangan ITB graduates you'd still say they won't cut it.



our politicians need to get rid some mindset which says we were pretty girl contested by 2 stud, those behaviour need to be ended, everyone needs comitment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

I think our chance to have F-35 evaporate the day we reject US base offer.


----------



## Ravager

striver44 said:


> I think our chance to have F-35 evaporate the day we reject US base offer.



Part of the reason but not the whole reason of said calculation . 



san.geuk said:


> our politicians need to get rid some mindset which says we were pretty girl contested by 2 stud, those behaviour need to be ended, everyone needs comitment



The premise it self was not wrong . It was the confidence/arrogance based on it that was into the question . There was a different treatment between " equal partner " and " donor recipient " ... And never ever put the two in the same sentence during your negotiation


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Ravager said:


> Be very careful with your political nuances statement there . Wether LBP has bigger influences or not it still has to be seen and proven and JKW was still our legally our superior chief of Armed forces .
> 
> And this is a defence related forum not a political one . Keep the political side of things to the politicians .
> 
> And i was one of those so called promote the " learning curves neccesity " mantras . If you just knowed on how much missguided and ill informed personel can cause damages and havocs to our sophisticated equipments you will believed in it too ...



Thanks for your advise. I just deleted that part. Sometimes being too carried away by this "democracy" spirit I forget that this administration in some part really love to copy Suharto's way in enforcing its power to its own people. But that's for another forum.

Well, if you're right it means we can expect to see some major fireworks in Swiss Air Force then.


----------



## Gundala

striver44 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330280327739285507
> I don't think KCR 60 qualified as a major complex naval vessel.
> most likely a frigate.


Wow thats the best rumour of the day I have. But yea let the private sector do it, give them chance to participate in more complex ship build. Let the omnibus law be implemented and see if our private sector is up for it. 

On the other note why be salty about that F-35 rejection? If they dont trust us enough its our fault, not theirs. 
We are plying both side, its expected that both side wont trust us fully. 

Rumour said that US going to activate its Armada 1 and will be based in Singapore, it is clear geopolitically that our neighbor in theory would have more advance US made weapon then us, same goes with our Southern neighbor. Our rejection to host US made P8 to be operated inside our teritoty also confirm the notion of us might not getting the best one compare to her ally. Like I said its not about the F-35, its more about "measuring" the trust level between both nation. 

UEA got approved for F-35 right? They host US military in Al Dhafra and allow them to conduct military operation from there and agreed to sign peace with Israel. Other non ally nation who might also has it? well I agree with what Nike said.

There is no such thing as free lunch. We as a nation need to do better job in alligning our national interest with the development of regional geopolitics and power balance. If we wanted to play both side in the name of bebas aktif then we have to build up our military in proportion to the curent thread and regional power balance. Droping SU-35 and getting 48 F16V will add more deterence effect and in-line with the current govt. "taste of the month" of wanting to get close to US. No need to have F-35 for now, lets work with our neighbor who has it and make sure we have interoprability assets with them to deter Northern aggression, Build more trust and cooperation with Sing and Aussie, our interest are in-line for now. Work from there. Have an exercise with Aussie like we did with Japan, show them where we stand. We dont need to conduct it with the whole Quad, but having military exercise with each one of them alone will show our clear stand in international eyes.

Are we up for it? Or is it going to come back to another assets diversification embargo mumbo jumbo? Threat has changed and its right outside our front yard now, adapt or be done with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

some people I've talked with in regards to US base here speak about national pride. basically some bebas aktif BS crap.....

lmao


Speaking of proud, Turkey have a more proud military history than Indonesia , yet they host one of the largest US base in the mid east region. not because they like the US, but geopolitical reality forced them to do so.


----------



## umigami

Gundala said:


> Wow thats the best rumour of the day I have. But yea let the private sector do it, give them chance to participate in more complex ship build. Let the omnibus law be implemented and see if our private sector is up for it.
> 
> On the other note why be salty about that F-35 rejection? If they dont trust us enough its our fault, not theirs.
> We are plying both side, its expected that both side wont trust us fully.
> 
> Rumour said that US going to activate its Armada 1 and will be based in Singapore, it is clear geopolitically that our neighbor in theory would have more advance US made weapon then us, same goes with our Southern neighbor. Our rejection to host US made P8 to be operated inside our teritoty also confirm the notion of us might not getting the best one compare to her ally. Like I said its not about the F-35, its more about "measuring" the trust level between both nation.
> 
> UEA got approved for F-35 right? They host US military in Al Dhafra and allow them to conduct military operation from there and agreed to sign peace with Israel. Other non ally nation who might also has it? well I agree with what Nike said.
> 
> There is no such thing as free lunch. We as a nation need to do better job in alligning our national interest with the development of regional geopolitics and power balance. If we wanted to play both side in the name of bebas aktif then we have to build up our military in proportion to the curent thread and regional power balance. Droping SU-35 and getting 48 F16V will add more deterence effect and in-line with the current govt. "taste of the month" of wanting to get close to US. No need to have F-35 for now, lets work with our neighbor who has it and make sure we have interoprability assets with them to deter Northern aggression, Build more trust and cooperation with Sing and Aussie, our interest are in-line for now. Work from there. Have an exercise with Aussie like we did with Japan, show them where we stand. We dont need to conduct it with the whole Quad, but having military exercise with each one of them alone will show our clear stand in international eyes.
> 
> Are we up for it? Or is it going to come back to another assets diversification embargo mumbo jumbo? Threat has changed and its right outside our front yard now, adapt or be done with it.


No need to be worry. Looking at the latest update, US fighter will come! Whatever it is...


----------



## Gundala

umigami said:


> No need tonbe worry. Looking at the latest update, US fighter will come! Whatever it is...


Agree, Im more worry about having Hornet as it require more money being a new platform. I prefer having Viper and add one or two air tanker. Not that I dislike Hornet tho, its just not wise with the current economic situation.


----------



## trishna_amṛta

striver44 said:


> Neutral Switzerland just got offered F35s, why can't neutral Indonesia have it too?



Since when does Switzerland is neutral? More importantly since when does Indonesia is neutral?! Take a look of the 1955 Bandung Conference participants. Going slightly back, take a look who's been "helping" Indonesia for getting independence. Even the more hardcore "neutral countries" such as Liechtenstein or Saint Kitts & Nevis are also leaning toward somewhere out of necessity.



whatintarnation said:


> I guess they don't trust us enough lol



Can't exactly blame them for not trusting us.



Gundala said:


> Agree, Im more worry about having Hornet as it require more money being a new platform. I prefer having Viper and add one or two air tanker. Not that I dislike Hornet tho, its just not wise with the current economic situation.



We have a clear & present threat at our very own front door. Money should not be a problem even with this great plague currently happening. We can always take more "loan" as long we can manage the repayment schedule, so it shouldn't be much of a problem. _*Extremis malis extrema remedia!*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

Gundala said:


> Agree, Im more worry about having Hornet as it require more money being a new platform. I prefer having Viper and add one or two air tanker. Not that I dislike Hornet tho, its just not wise with the current economic situation.


If that Prabs rumoured motto "screw those single engine fighter!" True I think SHornet has more posibility.
It's actually pretty good. Same engine with KFX (It's not like F404 engine family is alien to us), good maritime strike capability, longer range, etc.

But maybe you're right, SHornet is too much undertaking for our AF. But again our new motto for defence procurement now is "MoD is the God, screw user's opinion!!".

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## striver44

trishna_amṛta said:


> Since when does Switzerland is neutral? More importantly since when does Indonesia is neutral?!


You realized that it's actually a sarcastic question right?


----------



## ¿Por qué?

To deal with China's threat we can not be too picky. The most important thing is the availability. We can't spend so much money for brand new fighters that can only be delivered in 2025.

Our best option seems to be Shornet Block III. Boeing can produce it at a rate of 2 jets per month. They are currently producing 78 orders for US Navy. The good news is US Navy wants to reduce the numbers so they can allocate some of the first batch to us. 

The next best option is obviously F-16 EDA. Even if we want to upgrade it to V-standard it'd probably take only around 2-3 yrs. The problem is we don't know for sure how many block-40 available in the desert. 

The next one is used EF Typhoon. Not just 15 Austrian T1, there are actually more T1 and even T2 for sale if we want to acquire them. 

I'm not sure on Rafale. I think Armée de l*'*Air would only send their used Rafale to Greece for now.


----------



## Whizzack

C'mon you guys.. don't you all be sulking like that just coz Uncle Sam ain't giving us F-35s.. 😁

If our craving for Gen-5 is so bad, this here can still be our fix eh? 😎

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330234949497217028

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gundala

¿Por qué? said:


> To deal with China's threat we can not be too picky. The most important thing is the availability. We can't spend so much money for brand new fighters that can only be delivered in 2025.
> 
> Our best option seems to be Shornet Block III. Boeing can produce it at a rate of 2 jets per month. They are currently producing 78 orders for US Navy. The good news is US Navy wants to reduce the numbers so they can allocate some of the first batch to us.
> 
> The next best option is obviously F-16 EDA. Even if we want to upgrade it to V-standard it'd probably take only around 2-3 yrs. The problem is we don't know for sure how many block-40 available in the desert.
> 
> The next one is used EF Typhoon. Not just 15 Austrian T1, there are actually more T1 and even T2 for sale if we want to acquire them.
> 
> I'm not sure on Rafale. I think Armée de l*'*Air would only send their used Rafale to Greece for now.


Well from the way I see it the urgency is about what kind of force we are going to have in 2025 and specially in 2030. With China carrier might be in full operational capability in 2025 we need our force to extend their reach beyond EEZ. By 2030 China might have multiple carrier capability and this is where the game truly begin.

Even if we have lots of money we wont be able to balance China power in 10 years, let alone in 2025. So the best bet is for the countries in the region being on the sampe page and collectively upgrade their military power to deter China. If thats not enough then US can fill the gap. Keep in mind that its mainly a bluffing game for now, 

Measuring military capability is not only about numbers or type of assets, but rather the collective ability to perform their task in effective manner. This is where the Force Multiplier comes into play, the other part is logistics. Having 70 Viper with enough tanker, EWA and proper ground radar can have large impact compare to having 100+ multiple platform without EWA/tanker. Sadly this force multiplier in our military development planning seems to be put in a back seat. For me its not having what we want but rather work with what we have and give it more power. In short our military planning should now focus on operational capabilities and capacity rather than performing MEF program blindly.


----------



## Chestnut

Honestly, let's just look at things from a rather blunt perspective.

Right now, a few of ours neighbors are dealing with a state that are intruding onto their EEZ's and are leaning onto the US power block. Considering our attempts to be "neutral" has led to this certain state to intrude onto *OUR* EEZ (_at an escalating pace)_, it is a no brainer that our government should lean onto the competing power block in response, nationalism be damned.

Regardless of what the shotcallers in Central Jakarta want to say, the geopolitical reality on the ground is something that they will eventually cannot ignore (_considering the ever increasing response to our attempts at policing the area)_. And unfortunately to a lot of people online, the answer is not to rely on Russia or Europe but instead further into the United States. 

To be as realistic as possible, what guarantee can Europe provide in response to the escalating situation in the SCS? Frankly speaking, the European Union has little to no combined interests in Southeast Asia; What guarantee can they provide that they will keep supporting the Indonesian government in the event of escalating tensions or (_god forbid_) a hot war?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indonesian is not Algeria, by long shot! we are far away from being depended on Russian completely (i would be damned if we do so), if anything to lean more on European expensive stuff still 360 percent better compared to those Vodka loving dudes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Gundala said:


> Well from the way I see it the urgency is about what kind of force we are going to have in 2025 and specially in 2030. With China carrier might be in full operational capability in 2025 we need our force to extend their reach beyond EEZ. By 2030 China might have multiple carrier capability and this is where the game truly begin.
> 
> Even if we have lots of money we wont be able to balance China power in 10 years, let alone in 2025. So the best bet is for the countries in the region being on the sampe page and collectively upgrade their military power to deter China. If thats not enough then US can fill the gap. Keep in mind that its mainly a bluffing game for now,
> 
> Measuring military capability is not only about numbers or type of assets, but rather the collective ability to perform their task in effective manner. This is where the Force Multiplier comes into play, the other part is logistics. Having 70 Viper with enough tanker, EWA and proper ground radar can have large impact compare to having 100+ multiple platform without EWA/tanker. Sadly this force multiplier in our military development planning seems to be put in a back seat. For me its not having what we want but rather work with what we have and give it more power. In short our military planning should now focus on operational capabilities and capacity rather than performing MEF program blindly.



I really admire your optimism that the war will only start in 2030. I really hope you're right. So we can plan all things perfectly just like you said.

Looking at how things escalated though I'm not really sure. I tend to agree with some predictions that the war could start anytime after 3 years. Besides, I don't think US, NATO, QUAD, etc would want to wait until china getting even bigger and stronger before they start their much more assertive action.


----------



## umigami

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330299173523042304I think let's commit to this jet, SHornet, and (if possible) F35 in the future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Nike said:


> Indonesian is not Algeria, by long shot! we are far away from being depended on Russian completely (i would be damned if we do so), if anything to lean more on European expensive stuff still 360 percent better compared to those Vodka loving dudes


Lol.. no need to panic.. 😁 tis just a reminder of the other 5G jet in the market..
As the saying goes.. when one door closes, another opens...

I personally still prefer we stick with KFX for the medium term, and grow it from the basic Block 1 till the planned vlo block 3...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Chestnut said:


> Honestly, let's just look at things from a rather blunt perspective.
> 
> Right now, a few of ours neighbors are dealing with a state that are intruding onto their EEZ's and are leaning onto the US power block. Considering our attempts to be "neutral" has led to this certain state to intrude onto *OUR* EEZ (_at an escalating pace)_, it is a no brainer that our government should lean onto the competing power block in response, nationalism be damned.
> 
> Regardless of what the shotcallers in Central Jakarta want to say, the geopolitical reality on the ground is something that they will eventually cannot ignore (_considering the ever increasing response to our attempts at policing the area)_. And unfortunately to a lot of people online, the answer is not to rely on Russia or Europe but instead further into the United States.
> 
> To be as realistic as possible, what guarantee can Europe provide in response to the escalating situation in the SCS? Frankly speaking, the European Union has little to no combined interests in Southeast Asia; What guarantee can they provide that they will keep supporting the Indonesian government in the event of escalating tensions or (_god forbid_) a hot war?


Actually we are similar to United States' position before WW2, or even WW1. Stays out of conflict as much as possible, and thus it dooms some form of negligent to military and security affairs until it is all too late and that the elephant in the room cannot be ignored anymore. Maybe it is the problem of a big democracy? we need reason and clear motivation to rapidly do anything including military modernization, there need to be some form of kickstarter likewhat Pearl Harbor was to the US, as they used to only had 3 Carriers on Midway, and ends up having 27 by the end of the war. So i think our stance is understandable and follows historical pattern.


----------



## Ravager

There is nothing wrong with our stance . I don't know if it was a curse or a blessing we are simply too laid back for our own good . And God i hate for saying this . We are just too similar to US like a mirror . Without some hard stimulant and impetus our cogs and wheels are just too lazy to move .
Mark my words ... The shooting fest won't happened until 2023 . Why ?? Because PRC were more clever and cunning now . Without some means to equalize the playing field they won't start anyrhing funny . On the other hand the bullying will only escalates from 2021 onward


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Whizzack said:


> Lol.. no need to panic.. 😁 tis just a reminder of the other 5G jet in the market..
> As the saying goes.. when one door closes, another opens...
> 
> I personally still prefer we stick with KFX for the medium term, and grow it from the basic Block 1 till the planned vlo block 3...



That's actually fantastic idea. KFX might be 4.5 gen fighter in block-1, but they plan to introduce internal weapon bay in block-2, and full vlo feature in block-3. If we still want to get 5th gen then KFX is our best and wisest choice. 

Speaking of SU-57, Russia had so much financial problems developing it. So it's probably underdeveloped in terms of 5th gen. It's still better than SU-35 of course but it's not in any way comparable to F-35 in terms of 5th gen characteristic. 



umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330299173523042304I think let's commit to this jet, SHornet, and (if possible) F35 in the future



I agree with SHornet block III and KFX. Another good thing about SHornet is nobody wants it (so far). So after Boeing finished the order from US Navy (they want to reduce it from 78 to around 40), we can have SHornet block III production line for ourselves. Considering its competitive price (you shared the link before didn't you?) and relatively low CPFH, we can expand the fleet not just to meet MEF2024 but also ideal posture.


----------



## striver44

When will KFX made it's first flight, IOC, FOC?? 

We need those jets fast,ASAP
33 F-16s just wont cut.


----------



## umigami

umigami said:


> If that Prabs rumoured motto "screw those single engine fighter!" True I think SHornet has more posibility.
> It's actually pretty good. Same engine with KFX (It's not like F404 engine family is alien to us), good maritime strike capability, longer range, etc.
> 
> But maybe you're right, SHornet is too much undertaking for our AF. But again our new motto for defence procurement now is "MoD is the God, screw user's opinion!!".


When I think about it carefully, maybe this isn't fully a bad thing afteral. If we just let TNI do whatever they want, "barang kocak" like Kilo submarine or boomerang 8x8 surely will occupy our garage now.


striver44 said:


> When will KFX made it's first flight, IOC, FOC??
> 
> We need those jets fast,ASAP
> 33 F-16s just wont cut.


It'll take years for IFX to finally enter our fleet. 
That is why our F16 fleet still need to get its CCIP upgrade.


----------



## Gundala

Our Marine force will be lead by 3 stars Generals next year? Thats awesome, is it going to be similar to how US put their marine corps? What interesting is how our Marine will report directly to Panglima and how KASAL role mainly do pembinaan. Really love this idea, now give them the tools they need mainly coastal defense things  

*Korps Marinir Akan Dipimpin Jenderal Bintang 3, Pengamat: Pembinaan Pasti Akan Berubah*


----------



## Jatosint

Gundala said:


> Our Marine force will be lead by 3 stars Generals next year? Thats awesome, is it going to be similar to how US put their marine corps? What interesting is how our Marine will report directly to Panglima and how KASAL role mainly do pembinaan. Really love this idea, now give them the tools they need mainly coastal defense things
> 
> *Korps Marinir Akan Dipimpin Jenderal Bintang 3, Pengamat: Pembinaan Pasti Akan Berubah*


Sudah jadi atensi sejak Perpres 66 tahun 2019 narik Marinir dari dibawah KSAL ditarik jadi Kotama Ops di bawah P5

======================================================================


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330694766963486722

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

umigami said:


> When I think about it carefully, maybe this isn't fully a bad thing afteral. If we just let TNI do whatever they want, "barang kocak" like Kilo submarine or boomerang 8x8 surely will occupy our garage now.



To think of it, our current MoD do seem to have better sense of managerial overall than our previous MoD



umigami said:


> It'll take years for IFX to finally enter our fleet.
> That is why our F16 fleet still need to get its CCIP upgrade.



That still assuming we will commit buy any of those without any hazzle (as in payment related)


----------



## HellFireIndo

Gundala said:


> Our Marine force will be lead by 3 stars Generals next year? Thats awesome, is it going to be similar to how US put their marine corps? What interesting is how our Marine will report directly to Panglima and how KASAL role mainly do pembinaan. Really love this idea, now give them the tools they need mainly coastal defense things
> 
> *Korps Marinir Akan Dipimpin Jenderal Bintang 3, Pengamat: Pembinaan Pasti Akan Berubah*


I think US model can be copied to some extent, may or may not be separate branch but considering our geographical reality, upgunning and multiplying the Marines' strength is a must


----------



## Sycarion

I'm surprised that there are people here who are surprised/annoyed that the US trusts Switzerland enough to offer them F-35s and not us. Switzerland has been a far more reliable partner for the US for a far longer time than us.

Does anyone seriously expect the US to entrust the F-35, their current top-of-the-line fighter, to us, while we are buying lots of russian and chinese weapons, being relatively friendly to Russia and China, and generally a far less reliable partner for the US compared to Switzerland? Hell, one of our top officials even went to _China _practically during Prabowo's US visit. Does that sound like "reliable partner" to you?

Trust is earned. Noone _deserves _to be trusted. If we want to earn their trust so that they are willing to allow us to buy the F-35 in a realistic timeframe, we have to _earn _their trust starting right _now_. If we continue to act like "the pretty girl being fought over by two studs", we will never get their top weapon systems.

Even the pretty girl will have to choose eventually. A pretty girl that refuses to choose will end up alone while the studs settle for other girls.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gondes

*Iver Huitfeldt vs 30FFM ; Indonesia with Ambitions to Build the Strongest Navy in Southeast Asia*

20 November 2020




Danish frigate Iver Huitfeldt class (photo : Steve Jagger)

Indonesia is ambitious to focus investment to build the strongest naval force in Southeast Asia; recently, the archipelago country has spent $ 3 billion to buy 8 new generation frigates from Japan.
Currently, the Indonesian navy is considered to be the most powerful in Southeast Asia. However, the largest surface warship of the Indonesian Navy Sigma (Type 10514), the full load displacement is only about 2,300 tons, but the frigates of the naval forces of some Southeast Asian countries have reached 3,000 tons. It can be said that in terms of floating ships, Indonesia is currently far behind.
The Indonesian leaders, of course, are aware of this situation, so they have taken various measures to increase their strength; The Indonesian Navy has signed a contract to buy the Iver Huitfeldt class frigate from Denmark; This type of warships with a full load displacement of 6,645 tons, equipped with APAR four-sided scanning array radar, the purchase price of these two warships is 720 million USD.





Details of Iver Huitfeldt class (photo : NavalNews)
Not only interested in buying Danish warships, the Indonesian navy is also interested in the French frigate Gowind 2500. Although this 3,100-ton fully displacement warship is not "top of the line", its overall combat capabilities are not underestimated.
But while many people think the Indonesian Navy will choose warships have European roots, a competitor from Asia suddenly appeared, that frigates 30FFM of Japan, has been leading the Indonesian military approved take.
The 30FFM battleship was developed by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries of Japan. The standard displacement of this type of frigate is 3,900 tons, when fully loaded is 5,500 tons. Although compared with the French Gowind 2500, in terms of water stretch as well as combat ability, 30FFM are both higher; But compared to Iver Huitfeldt of Denmark, the 30FFM is no better in terms of combat strength, as well as range.





Iver Huitfeldt uses four diesel engines; The 30FFM uses a combination of a diesel engine and a gas turbine (CODAG). Although the two types of frigates had different propulsion systems, their top speeds were both 30 knots. But in terms of range, the distance of 6,000 nautical miles of the 30FFM is far less than 9,000 nautical miles of Iver Huitfeldt.
In terms of combat strength, Iver Huitfeldt also has many advantages, if the 30FFM is only equipped with the C-band OPY-1A active phase array radar (the simplified version of the FCS-3A). The main armament is the naval cannon Mk-45 127mm, 2 vertical launchers Mk-41 8 launch tubes and Type-17 anti-ship missile launchers.
The Iver Huitfeldt is equipped with a four-way APAR array radar system, the main weapon is 4 combinations of 8 Mk-41 vertical launch systems and 2 Mk-56 vertical launch systems consisting of 12 launch tubes / nest. well suited. Four anti-ship missile launchers Mk-141 Harpoon (one consists of four launch tubes).




Between the Japanese and Danish frigates, the displacement difference of more than 1,000 tons, so there is a large difference in such weapons and equipment; The main reason is because the Japanese 30FFM frigate is an anti-submarine version. So although sacrificing some air defense and anti-ship weapons, 30FFM owns the most advanced weapons systems, in anti-submarine warfare.

The 30FFM is equipped with a variable depth active sonar (VDS) and a drag array passive sonar (TASS). At the same time, the 30FFM is also equipped with unmanned water surface ships (USV), unmanned submarine vehicles (UUV) and self-propelled anti-mine munitions (EMD), to perform mine clearance missions.
In addition, the 30FFM also has an independent helicopter hangar, which can accommodate SH-60K helicopters. These advanced anti-submarine and anti-mine systems are indispensable for the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force, whose primary mission is anti-submarine warfare and anti-mine action. However, it is a bit "luxury" for Indonesia.





So why is 30FFM still "noticed" and favored by the leaders of the Indonesian Army? The reasons were none other than the following three; *First*, the 30FFM has a displacement of 5,500 tons, the original anti-submarine warfare systems can also be dismantled, so it has enough space and payload to carry other anti-ship and anti-ship weapons systems that Indonesia needs.
*Second* is the low cost of 30FFM, according to the announcement, the price of two 30FFMs ordered by Japan was only 467 million USD, then reduced to about 441 million USD. 
Although the Japanese 30FFM price is lower than the Iver Huitfeldt class of Denmark, but do not forget that, many details Iver Huitfeldt apply to civilian standards, so the cost of new construction has been reduced, but the quality cannot compare with 30FFM, fully warships apply.





*Third* is the most important reason, Japan has agreed to transfer some technology to Indonesia to build 30FFM frigates. In this way, Indonesia only needs to pay $ 3 billion to get 8 30FFM frigates, of which 4 are purchased complete and the remaining 4 are built in Indonesia. This is certainly a huge temptation for Indonesia.
It is certain that once there are eight 30FFM frigates, Indonesian naval might will lead the entire Southeast Asia region. Currently Japan is actively offering 30FFM, but it is not known whether Indonesia will decide to buy it or not?
But with the ambition of leading in Southeast Asia in the navy of the Indonesian leadership, as well as the effort to develop the defense industry of Japan, it is certain that the contract to purchase and sell the 30FFM frigates from Indonesia with Japan will be successful.
(KienThuc)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Indonesia to deploy navy force near South China Sea


Deployment of combat squad on Natuna islands comes following escalating tension in disputed waters - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr





1st fleet Guspurla to be permanently moved from Jakarta to Natuna.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

striver44 said:


> Indonesia to deploy navy force near South China Sea
> 
> 
> Deployment of combat squad on Natuna islands comes following escalating tension in disputed waters - Anadolu Agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aa.com.tr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st fleet Guspurla to be permanently moved from Jakarta to Natuna.


Natuna = Pearl Harbor soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Natuna had around 2000 kilometer square land area, they sure not as large as Hawaii but still 2000 kilometer square land area is big enough to supporting tens thousands troops, including Marines, Sailor, Air Force personel and Army and quite large to supporting major Naval and Air base. Interesting notes, Okinawa the most southern Imperial Japan fortress had the same area with Natuna and during WW II the Allies need to sacrifice 20,000 personnel and wounding more than 50,000 personnel to capture Okinawa. I am expect no less from Natuna if they want to put it as our Northernmost fortress


----------



## trishna_amṛta

gondes said:


> But while many people think the Indonesian Navy will choose warships have European roots,



To think of it Denmark isn't Europe. It's Scandinavian aka Viking



Nike said:


> during WW II the Allies need to sacrifice 20,000 personnel and wounding more than 50,000 personnel to capture Okinawa



Unfortunately this is the 21st century. And unlike WW2, EW (of which we sorely lack of) along with saturated standoff weapons will play a major part in any engagement


----------



## Ravager

Nike said:


> Natuna had around 2000 kilometer square land area, they sure not as large as Hawaii but still 2000 kilometer square land area is big enough to supporting tens thousands troops, including Marines, Sailor, Air Force personel and Army and quite large to supporting major Naval and Air base. Interesting notes, Okinawa the most southern Imperial Japan fortress had the same area with Natuna and during WW II the Allies need to sacrifice 20,000 personnel and wounding more than 50,000 personnel to capture Okinawa. I am expect no less from Natuna if they want to put it as our Northernmost fortress



Past calculation comparison couldn't be drawn with today technology .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

Sometime I wonder why is it our defence posture and strategic planning cant seem to go hand in hand. We even have problem following our own MEF and implementing it to the point that it would awakening our military capability to operate and secure our interest both domestic and international in conjunction of supporting our national interest in diplomacy both politics and economic. It all looks like tambal sulam at least to me. Having watch this video while (as usual) drinking coffee, eating gorengan and off course couple of ciggy, opened my eyes on what might be the root cause and how we could possibly engage in trying to find the strategic solution. After all finding the root of the real issues is the most important things before stepping up to find the right solution.

So grab a drink and enjoy this 30+ mints video  

*Rahakundini Class 019 Budaya Strategis dan Pandangan Geopolitik Soekarno bersama Hasto Kristiyanto*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## whatintarnation

I know this is off-topic but in lieu of recent news, where do you guys think we'll host the 2022 G20 summit? Bandung? Jakarta?

I would love to hear all your opinions on this


----------



## rizafaisal1010

labuan bajo or mandalika


----------



## umigami

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331395327560011776Is this has any effect to another prabowo?


----------



## trishna_amṛta

whatintarnation said:


> I know this is off-topic but in lieu of recent news, where do you guys think we'll host the 2022 G20 summit? Bandung? Jakarta?
> 
> I would love to hear all your opinions on this



Komodo National Park. That way if there is any delegate annoying enough, we can always throw them (fed them) to the kimono dragon 








umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331395327560011776Is this has any effect to another prabowo?



There will be some political turmoil within his party for certain

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

What if 30FFM is to replace parchim, and iver is to replace van speijk.



gondes said:


> *Iver Huitfeldt vs 30FFM ; Indonesia with Ambitions to Build the Strongest Navy in Southeast Asia*
> 
> 20 November 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danish frigate Iver Huitfeldt class (photo : Steve Jagger)
> 
> Indonesia is ambitious to focus investment to build the strongest naval force in Southeast Asia; recently, the archipelago country has spent $ 3 billion to buy 8 new generation frigates from Japan.
> Currently, the Indonesian navy is considered to be the most powerful in Southeast Asia. However, the largest surface warship of the Indonesian Navy Sigma (Type 10514), the full load displacement is only about 2,300 tons, but the frigates of the naval forces of some Southeast Asian countries have reached 3,000 tons. It can be said that in terms of floating ships, Indonesia is currently far behind.
> The Indonesian leaders, of course, are aware of this situation, so they have taken various measures to increase their strength; The Indonesian Navy has signed a contract to buy the Iver Huitfeldt class frigate from Denmark; This type of warships with a full load displacement of 6,645 tons, equipped with APAR four-sided scanning array radar, the purchase price of these two warships is 720 million USD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details of Iver Huitfeldt class (photo : NavalNews)
> Not only interested in buying Danish warships, the Indonesian navy is also interested in the French frigate Gowind 2500. Although this 3,100-ton fully displacement warship is not "top of the line", its overall combat capabilities are not underestimated.
> But while many people think the Indonesian Navy will choose warships have European roots, a competitor from Asia suddenly appeared, that frigates 30FFM of Japan, has been leading the Indonesian military approved take.
> The 30FFM battleship was developed by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries of Japan. The standard displacement of this type of frigate is 3,900 tons, when fully loaded is 5,500 tons. Although compared with the French Gowind 2500, in terms of water stretch as well as combat ability, 30FFM are both higher; But compared to Iver Huitfeldt of Denmark, the 30FFM is no better in terms of combat strength, as well as range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iver Huitfeldt uses four diesel engines; The 30FFM uses a combination of a diesel engine and a gas turbine (CODAG). Although the two types of frigates had different propulsion systems, their top speeds were both 30 knots. But in terms of range, the distance of 6,000 nautical miles of the 30FFM is far less than 9,000 nautical miles of Iver Huitfeldt.
> In terms of combat strength, Iver Huitfeldt also has many advantages, if the 30FFM is only equipped with the C-band OPY-1A active phase array radar (the simplified version of the FCS-3A). The main armament is the naval cannon Mk-45 127mm, 2 vertical launchers Mk-41 8 launch tubes and Type-17 anti-ship missile launchers.
> The Iver Huitfeldt is equipped with a four-way APAR array radar system, the main weapon is 4 combinations of 8 Mk-41 vertical launch systems and 2 Mk-56 vertical launch systems consisting of 12 launch tubes / nest. well suited. Four anti-ship missile launchers Mk-141 Harpoon (one consists of four launch tubes).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between the Japanese and Danish frigates, the displacement difference of more than 1,000 tons, so there is a large difference in such weapons and equipment; The main reason is because the Japanese 30FFM frigate is an anti-submarine version. So although sacrificing some air defense and anti-ship weapons, 30FFM owns the most advanced weapons systems, in anti-submarine warfare.
> 
> The 30FFM is equipped with a variable depth active sonar (VDS) and a drag array passive sonar (TASS). At the same time, the 30FFM is also equipped with unmanned water surface ships (USV), unmanned submarine vehicles (UUV) and self-propelled anti-mine munitions (EMD), to perform mine clearance missions.
> In addition, the 30FFM also has an independent helicopter hangar, which can accommodate SH-60K helicopters. These advanced anti-submarine and anti-mine systems are indispensable for the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force, whose primary mission is anti-submarine warfare and anti-mine action. However, it is a bit "luxury" for Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why is 30FFM still "noticed" and favored by the leaders of the Indonesian Army? The reasons were none other than the following three; *First*, the 30FFM has a displacement of 5,500 tons, the original anti-submarine warfare systems can also be dismantled, so it has enough space and payload to carry other anti-ship and anti-ship weapons systems that Indonesia needs.
> *Second* is the low cost of 30FFM, according to the announcement, the price of two 30FFMs ordered by Japan was only 467 million USD, then reduced to about 441 million USD.
> Although the Japanese 30FFM price is lower than the Iver Huitfeldt class of Denmark, but do not forget that, many details Iver Huitfeldt apply to civilian standards, so the cost of new construction has been reduced, but the quality cannot compare with 30FFM, fully warships apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Third* is the most important reason, Japan has agreed to transfer some technology to Indonesia to build 30FFM frigates. In this way, Indonesia only needs to pay $ 3 billion to get 8 30FFM frigates, of which 4 are purchased complete and the remaining 4 are built in Indonesia. This is certainly a huge temptation for Indonesia.
> It is certain that once there are eight 30FFM frigates, Indonesian naval might will lead the entire Southeast Asia region. Currently Japan is actively offering 30FFM, but it is not known whether Indonesia will decide to buy it or not?
> But with the ambition of leading in Southeast Asia in the navy of the Indonesian leadership, as well as the effort to develop the defense industry of Japan, it is certain that the contract to purchase and sell the 30FFM frigates from Indonesia with Japan will be successful.
> (KienThuc)





rizafaisal1010 said:


> labuan bajo or mandalika


Sekalian promo.


Why don't we just go with armed neutrality.
*America’s Pacific Division kicks off platoon exchange with Indonesian Army*








America’s Pacific Division kicks off platoon exchange with Indonesian Army


For more than 70-years the partnership between the United States and Indonesian Armies has endured, despite the two nations being geographically located...




www.army.mil


----------



## Ravager

trishna_amṛta said:


> Komodo National Park. That way if there is any delegate annoying enough, we can always throw them (fed them) to the kimono dragon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be some political turmoil within his party for certain



The man was allready a problematic issue long before he was even pointed as a minister . I guess the authority was allready had enough with him and his shenanigans


----------



## WebMaster

nufix said:


> That in combination with Pakistani mods who suck up to their iron brothers


Not true report the posts or escalate to GHQ section (bottom section in the forum).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

Ravager said:


> The man was allready a problematic issue long before he was even pointed as a minister . I guess the authority was allready had enough with him and his shenanigans



I'm not familiar with his track record. What kind of stunt he pulled before he was appointed as minister?
BTW who will be the acting minster during his absent? Any rumours as who will be replacing him? Let's face it, the position is critical enough during this time with all that is currently happening at our northern border


----------



## Itachi

Hello Indonesians......looks like something is brewing in West Papua. Anyone know what's going on? @Indos need your expertise also.


----------



## Itachi

Itachi said:


> Hello Indonesians......looks like something is brewing in West Papua. Anyone know what's going on? @Indos need your expertise also.



Still looking for answers......don't be shy, I don't bite.


----------



## antonius123

Itachi said:


> Hello Indonesians......looks like something is brewing in West Papua. Anyone know what's going on? @Indos need your expertise also.




There is nothing special I guess, as it is an old news.

Just some of us trolling other nation and now backfire as some of them trolling back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

exactly my fwendo, I attack them daily to see which one of us "Indonesians" will still be comfy with them

some here are known Sinophile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

trishna_amṛta said:


> I'm not familiar with his track record. What kind of stunt he pulled before he was appointed as minister?
> BTW who will be the acting minster during his absent? Any rumours as who will be replacing him? Let's face it, the position is critical enough during this time with all that is currently happening at our northern border



Most of his shady bussiness dealing were started when he is stated to join Gerindra . Before then most of it were only peanut case but shady nevertheless . I don't know what tricks or stunt of his pulling but prabowo was adamant for him to be appointed as a fisheries minister to replace Susi as a bargaining chip to join the administration


Itachi said:


> Hello Indonesians......looks like something is brewing in West Papua. Anyone know what's going on? @Indos need your expertise also.


Naah , nothing new happened ... The papuan were always noisy and demanding . Well , i guess with unemployment rate close to 20 % they have much nothing to do during this corona's time .


----------



## umigami

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331362458385092609With things that happen in CGK recently, it's unwise for HIM to keep pushing that "no single engine fighter" around and dragging this drama any longer.


----------



## antonius123

So sad to see some of us demonstrate bad diplomacy in pdf by attacking them and trigger unnecessary hostility with them, hence sacrificing / toring Indonesian name. Just because of immature behavior unable to control sentiment feeling.


----------



## striver44

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330859962776645633


----------



## ¿Por qué?

umigami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331362458385092609With things that happen in CGK recently, it's unwise for HIM to keep pushing that "no single engine fighter" around and dragging this drama any longer.



His last sentence is intriguing. Either he's BS-ing, or indeed there's something brewing. 

Biden will be sworn in less than 2 months. Don't understand why Trump administration seems wanting to rush the deal.


----------



## Gundala

striver44 said:


> some here are known Sinophile


Yea, and btw I have to google that Sinophile word to know the meaning  


¿Por qué? said:


> Don't understand why Trump administration seems wanting to rush the deal.


I am not sure, my best bet is him and LM are pretty close. Perhaps returning "favor" or something like that which is common in politics as we know. And if what Almaz said have some small amount of truth perhaps what they trying to do is pushing LM products instead of Boeing, it prolly got little to do with us. But since it is pushing us more to Viper then Im all for it


----------



## Raduga

striver44 said:


> actually it's us who needs to rush the deal.
> 
> we need those jets more than ever.


the version that i got is , the contract is already signed , it's just going to be effective next month .


----------



## umigami

OOT: In Opung we trust!!
*Istana Tunjuk Luhut Jadi Menteri KP Ad Interim, Gantikan Edhy Prabowo*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Logam42

To be fair, I have a lot of 


umigami said:


> OOT: In Opung we trust!!
> *Istana Tunjuk Luhut Jadi Menteri KP Ad Interim, Gantikan Edhy Prabowo*


He was previously the coordinating minister for fisheries


----------



## 182

Home / Berita Utama / BATALYON ARHANUD 13/PBY GELAR TRADISI PENYAMBUTAN SENJATA ALUTSISTA







*BATALYON ARHANUD 13/PBY GELAR TRADISI PENYAMBUTAN SENJATA ALUTSISTA*

8 jam ago 51 Views





*Kodam I/BB | PEKANBARU* – Batalyon Artileri Pertahanan Udara 13 / Parigha Bhuana Yudha (Batalyon Arhanud 13/PBY) menggelar acara tradisi penyambutan senjata Alutsista tercanggih dijajaran Arhanud. Rabu (25/11/2020).
Tradisi sakral ini dilaksanakan di Batalyon Arhanud 13/PBY yang disambut oleh seluruh prajurit Batalyon Arhanud 13/PBY, Drs. H. Syamsuar, M.Si. (Gubernur Riau), Bigjen. Pol. Drs. Tabana Bangun, M.Si. (Wakapolda Riau), Kolonel Czi I Nyoman Parwata, S.E., M.Si (Kasrem 031/WB), Kolonel Inf Edi Budiman SIP,MIP (Dandim 0301 Kota Pekanbaru), DR H Firdaus, ST, MT (Wali Kota Pekanbaru), Andi Suharlis, SH. MH (Kepala Kejaksaan Negri Pekanbaru) beserta Forkopimda Riau.




Senjata Alutsista yang akan disambut yaitu jenis senjata Rudal Starstreak Arhanud meliputi satu unit kendaraan Commander Vehicle, empat unit kendaraan Alutsista MMR Rudal Starstreak, delapan unit Alutsista LML Rudal Starstreak, satu unit kendaraan Missile Vehicle, satu unit kendaraan Maintenance Vehicle, satu unit Radar CM 200.
Adapun acara yang dilaksanakan yaitu pemutusan pita oleh Kendaran Rudal Starstreak Arhanud, menuju penjagaan ksatrian Batalyon Arhanud 13/PBY, dan disambut oleh seluruh prajurit Batalyon Arhanud 13/PBY, dilanjutkan Tradisi tepung tawar penyiraman air Sungai Siak dan penaburan beras oleh Gubernur Riau, beserta Tamu undangan.




Dilanjutkan upacara penerimaan senjata Alutsista rudal Starstreak di Lapangan Mayon Arhanud 13/PBY oleh seluruh prajurit Batalyon Arhanud 13/PBY yang disaksikan langsung oleh Tamu Undangan, dan dilanjutkan dengan acara konvoi menggunakan senjata Alutsista Rudal Starstreak yang dikendarai oleh Driver Arhanud 13/PBY beserta Tamu Undangan yang bergerak dari Batalyon Arhanud 13/PBY menuju Bundaran Kantor Gubernur Riau dan berputar arah Kembali menuju Batalyon Arhanud 13/PBY.
Tradisi penyambutan senjata Alutsista Rudal Starstreak Arhanud ini merupakan salah satu kebanggaan masyarakat Riau, yang mana disepanjang jalan banyak masyarakat yang menyambut kedatangan senjata Alutsista Rudal Starstreak Arhanud ini


----------



## HellFireIndo

umigami said:


> OOT: In Opung we trust!!
> *Istana Tunjuk Luhut Jadi Menteri KP Ad Interim, Gantikan Edhy Prabowo*


At this point he could just become Menteri-everything Ad Interim


----------



## HeyPaula1963

*The futuristic US Army goggles built to make soldiers unstoppable in the dark are almost ready for troops to take into combat*




US Army and Marines be like : F*ck, we want all of our troops to be a f*ck*ng F-35.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## 182

*Latih Kesiapan Prajurit, Satkor Koarmada II Latihan Penembakan Meriam*

Dispen Koarmada II 
25/11/2020 



TNI AL. Koarmada II, Surabaya 25 Nopember 2020.
Satuan Kapal Eskorta (Satkor) Koarmada II yang di komandani oleh Kolonel Laut (P) Ashari Alamsyah, melaksanakan Latihan Penembakan Meriam 76 MM di Pusat Latihan Tempur (Puslatpur) Pantai Paiton Probolinggo Jawa, Rabu (25/11/2020).






Latihan Praktek Penembakan Meriam 76 mm merupakan upaya pengembangan dan peningkatan kemampuan yang wajib dimiliki oleh Prajurit Satkor, khususnya yang mengawaki Persenjataan Atas Air.
” Latihan ini sendiri menjadi salah satu latihan wajib yang dilaksanakan tiap tahunnya, guna merefresh kembali materi-materi tentang Pengenalan sampai dengan Pengoperasian Meriam 76 mm yang dimiliki oleh unsur Satkor Koarmada II, “ ujar Kolonel Ashari.





Kolonel Ashari juga menambahkan, jika Kemampuan melaksanakan Penembakan Meriam 76 mm ini pada dasarnya merupakan salah satu keahlian yang harus dimiliki oleh setiap Pengawak KRI Satkor terutama Korps Senjata, yang ada dalam Departemen Operasi tiap-tiap Unsur Satkor .





Kemampuan tersebut sebagai penunjang dalam melaksanakan tugas dan tugas. Dan diharapkan adanya latihan ini, maka setiap Prajurit Satkor dapat meningkatkan kemampuan dan pengetahuannya sesuai dengan ketentuan Pangkoarmada II Laksda TNI I NG Sudihartawan yang juga sejalan dengan program prioritas Kasal Laksamana TNI Yudo Margono di bidang pembangunan SDM TNI AL yang unggul “lanjut Kolonel Ashari.




“Kedepan, diharapkan latihan penembakan meriam bisa diterapkan berjenjang dan bertingkat kepada seluruh Prajurit agar nantinya siap dalam berbagai kondisi, baik saat melaksanakan tugas operasi atau latihan,“ pungkasnya.
(Pena2).


----------



## nufix

HellFireIndo said:


> At this point he could just become Menteri-everything Ad Interim



Although it is indeed irritating that LP holds so many important positions, LP work so far has been visible aka not just all talks no walks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HeyPaula1963

HellFireIndo said:


> At this point he could just become Menteri-everything Ad Interim


De jure Menko Marves, de facto prime minister as many people say. For me, that's ok.... He is consider as Swiss Army knife and proven can do the jobs. I rather be pragmatic like that than have to be tied with unproductive written things.


----------



## 182

*Penggunaan kamera tactical untuk latihan tempur*

Selasa, 24 November 2020 22:13 WIB 





Prajurit TNI AD dari satuan Yonif Raider 514 Kostrad memakai helm dan rompi anti peluru yang dilengkapi kamera tactical saat Latihan Antar Kecabangan TNI AD Kartika Yudha Tahun 2020 di Pusat Latihan Tempur (Puslatpur) TNI AD, Baturaja Timur, Ogan Komering Ulu (OKU), Sumatera Selatan, Selasa (24/11/2020). Pemakaian helm dan rompi yang dilengkapi kamera tactical tersebut bertujuan untuk memantau pergerakan prajurit secara langsung. ANTARA FOTO/Nova Wahyudi/pras.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ¿Por qué?

HellFireIndo said:


> At this point he could just become Menteri-everything Ad Interim



I wouldn't be surprised if he's actually been appointing himself at this rate.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Jatosint

Have a great Thursday everyone!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331791802559459330

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raduga

182 said:


> Home / Berita Utama / BATALYON ARHANUD 13/PBY GELAR TRADISI PENYAMBUTAN SENJATA ALUTSISTA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BATALYON ARHANUD 13/PBY GELAR TRADISI PENYAMBUTAN SENJATA ALUTSISTA*
> 
> 8 jam ago 51 Views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kodam I/BB | PEKANBARU* – Batalyon Artileri Pertahanan Udara 13 / Parigha Bhuana Yudha (Batalyon Arhanud 13/PBY) menggelar acara tradisi penyambutan senjata Alutsista tercanggih dijajaran Arhanud. Rabu (25/11/2020).
> Tradisi sakral ini dilaksanakan di Batalyon Arhanud 13/PBY yang disambut oleh seluruh prajurit Batalyon Arhanud 13/PBY, Drs. H. Syamsuar, M.Si. (Gubernur Riau), Bigjen. Pol. Drs. Tabana Bangun, M.Si. (Wakapolda Riau), Kolonel Czi I Nyoman Parwata, S.E., M.Si (Kasrem 031/WB), Kolonel Inf Edi Budiman SIP,MIP (Dandim 0301 Kota Pekanbaru), DR H Firdaus, ST, MT (Wali Kota Pekanbaru), Andi Suharlis, SH. MH (Kepala Kejaksaan Negri Pekanbaru) beserta Forkopimda Riau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senjata Alutsista yang akan disambut yaitu jenis senjata Rudal Starstreak Arhanud meliputi satu unit kendaraan Commander Vehicle, empat unit kendaraan Alutsista MMR Rudal Starstreak, delapan unit Alutsista LML Rudal Starstreak, satu unit kendaraan Missile Vehicle, satu unit kendaraan Maintenance Vehicle, satu unit Radar CM 200.
> Adapun acara yang dilaksanakan yaitu pemutusan pita oleh Kendaran Rudal Starstreak Arhanud, menuju penjagaan ksatrian Batalyon Arhanud 13/PBY, dan disambut oleh seluruh prajurit Batalyon Arhanud 13/PBY, dilanjutkan Tradisi tepung tawar penyiraman air Sungai Siak dan penaburan beras oleh Gubernur Riau, beserta Tamu undangan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dilanjutkan upacara penerimaan senjata Alutsista rudal Starstreak di Lapangan Mayon Arhanud 13/PBY oleh seluruh prajurit Batalyon Arhanud 13/PBY yang disaksikan langsung oleh Tamu Undangan, dan dilanjutkan dengan acara konvoi menggunakan senjata Alutsista Rudal Starstreak yang dikendarai oleh Driver Arhanud 13/PBY beserta Tamu Undangan yang bergerak dari Batalyon Arhanud 13/PBY menuju Bundaran Kantor Gubernur Riau dan berputar arah Kembali menuju Batalyon Arhanud 13/PBY.
> Tradisi penyambutan senjata Alutsista Rudal Starstreak Arhanud ini merupakan salah satu kebanggaan masyarakat Riau, yang mana disepanjang jalan banyak masyarakat yang menyambut kedatangan senjata Alutsista Rudal Starstreak Arhanud ini


how many yon arhanud already got this Thales ForceSHIELD system ? looks like its already an abundance in so many yon arhanud , we should ask for license production for either the vamtac, the starstreak , or even ask thales to license produce the ground master 200 if we can .


----------



## umigami

Jiran news

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331813681525526528Senjata makan tuan kah?


----------



## Raduga

umigami said:


> Jiran news
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331813681525526528Senjata makan tuan kah?


bruh moment


----------



## umigami

Raduga said:


> bruh moment


I just remember we have Rainbow to patrol Natuna sea too, so.... 😚


----------



## WebMaster

Cleaning up this thread, please stick to the topic.


----------



## Jatosint

JATOSINT on Twitter: "🇮🇩 🇦🇺 Incredible story on how #TNIAU Hawk Mk-109 locked and almost shot #RAAF F/A-18 Hornet with its Sidewinder and how #RAAF 'retaliate' by flying its F-111 Aardvark directly above #TNIAU El Tari AFB during East Timor crisis in September 1999 https://t.co/0JV1SfXjaZ" / Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

Fl0gger said:


> Resmi nasam nya ya..



yep



Raduga said:


> how many yon arhanud already got this Thales ForceSHIELD system ? looks like its already an abundance in so many yon arhanud , we should ask for license production for either the vamtac, the starstreak , or even ask thales to license produce the ground master 200 if we can .



we ordered 5 force shield systems. distributed to
kodam bukit barisan, 3 systems, delivered
kostrad, 1 system, delivered
kodam jaya 1 system, not delivered yet


----------



## Gundala

Jatosint said:


> JATOSINT on Twitter: "🇮🇩 🇦🇺 Incredible story on how #TNIAU Hawk Mk-109 locked and almost shot #RAAF F/A-18 Hornet with its Sidewinder and how #RAAF 'retaliate' by flying its F-111 Aardvark directly above #TNIAU El Tari AFB during East Timor crisis in September 1999 https://t.co/0JV1SfXjaZ" / Twitter


LOL 11 years later the story surfaced tho still have some "cloud" but at least its already been part of history. This is one of the reason why we need to put radar in all of our T-50i. You will never know when we going to need it.

Another thing to take a note of is the "mysterious" ship who acting as a hub and the actual electronic warfare that already been going on that time. This is one experience that AU wont likely want to happen again, so the plan on having 1 SKA of Viper in Kupang has its ground.

There are some versions of story originated from both sides, but nevertheless both side learn their lessons. Tho we might look behind in the air but the story of our submarine actually something that detter both aussie and NZ not to mess around in our sea teritory. So more subs and Viper please


----------



## 182

*TNI AD Usulkan Pengadaan Helikopter Osprey, AW dan Black Hawk*
Kamis, 26 November 2020 22:45 Reporter : Raynaldo Ghiffari Lubabah





Latgab TNI 2014 di Situbondo. ©2014 merdeka.com/muhammad luthfi rahman

*Merdeka.com - * Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat (Kasad) Jenderal *TNI* Andika Perkasa mengatakan telah mengusulkan pengadaan alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) baru yang dibutuhkan, termasuk helikopter serbu dan helikopter angkut.

"Bukan hanya helikopter Osprey saja. Dalam (daftar alutsista) yang kami sempat usulkan ada helikopter AW juga dan Black Hawk juga," kata Andika usai meninjau latihan tempur di Pusat Latihan Tempur (Puslatpur) Kodiklatad, Baturaja, Ogan Komering Ulu (OKU) Timur, Sumatera Selatan dilansir Antara, Kamis (26/11).

Alutsista tersebut diyakini bisa menambah kekuatan TNI AD. Kendati demikian, TNI AD tak memaksakan untuk pembelian alutsista tersebut mengingat saat ini tengah pandemi COVID-19.
"Tapi, sekali lagi kami siap menerima keputusan apapun karena memang kita sedang berhadapan dengan pandemi," kata Andika.
Melihat karakteristik wilayah Indonesia sebagai negara kepulauan, kata dia, dibutuhkan lebih banyak helikopter.
"Helikopter angkut tadi, seharusnya kami punya yang lebih besar. Helikopter serang misalnya Apache, kami seharusnya punya lebih banyak, tidak hanya delapan saja," tutur mantan Komandan Pasukan Pengamanan Presiden (Paspampres) ini.
Saat ini, helikopter angkut yang dimiliki oleh TNI AD adalah MI-17. Meski kapasitas angkutnya sudah cukup besar, Andika menilai perlu ada helikopter angkut yang kapasitasnya lebih besar.
"Ada yang lebih besar lagi yang kami perlukan," katanya.
Tetapi, TNI AD menyerahkan keputusan kepada pemerintah dan akan menggunakan alutsista dengan sebaik mungkin. "Dengan yang kami punya. Kami sudah berusaha memaksimalkan dengan menggunakan teknologi terbaru," katanya.

Helikopter MV-22 Osprey menggabungkan keunggulan sebuah helikopter (rotary wing) dengan pesawat terbang (fixed wing). Desain seperti ini dianggap sesuai dengan karakteristik geografis di Indonesia, khususnya di wilayah pedalaman, yang tidak memiliki infrastruktur "runway" memadai untuk mendaratkan pesawat angkut. *[ray]*


----------



## umigami

*Sukhoi simulator training center at skatek 044.*




__ https://www.facebook.com/181276675314017/posts/3192816240826697




Any one knows where skatek 044 is? Madiun or makassar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*Bell Boeing V-22 Osprey Potential Recognized for Indonesia Support* 
See all news 

Many countries continue to take interest in the Bell Boeing V-22 Osprey for its role as a valuable asset needed to serve and support multiple mission capabilities. For the sprawling islands of Indonesia, it could connect teams and support long-range missions. News outlet The Drive notes that the aircraft “…is particularly well suited for Indonesia, a country that is made up of a whopping 17,000 individual islands spanning thousands of miles. The ability for the V-22 to carry significant loads at turboprop speeds, while still being able to land and take off near vertically will drastically improve the logistics capabilities of the Indonesian military.”

The tiltrotor’s unique configuration combines the vertical takeoff and landing (VTOL) and hover capabilities of a helicopter with the speed and range of turbo-prop aircraft while in airplane mode, enabling the military to rapidly reach isolated areas at twice the speed and range of helicopters. “While the country does have a number of turboprop transports and helicopters of various types on hand, none of them have the Osprey's unique remote island-hopping over long-distance capabilities.”

The combination of speed, range, and versatility make the Osprey a force multiplier. “For missions like search and rescue and some long-range assaults, it is truly a magical machine.” With a global fleet that has 500,000 fleet flight hours, the Bell Boeing V-22 provides unique tilotor capabilities to support worldwide military missions.


WebMaster said:


> Cleaning up this thread, please stick to the topic.



including my post pics about SUKHOI's simulator? hmmn


----------



## umigami

*Confirmation of Radar type for Malang*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

umigami said:


> Any one knows where skatek 044 is? Madiun or makassar?


Makassar, I wonder are those simulators can be set to simulating SU-35? I havent seen the latest cockpit upgrade of our Sukhoi yet but I hear its "like" SU-35. 


182 said:


> including my post pics about SUKHOI's simulator? hmmn


Kena grebek salpol PP ya bosqu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@Whizzack Dont worry bro, I will keep posting in here inshaAllah, but more likely in specific thread that I have made and Economic thread. 






Indonesian Strategic Industries


These thread is meant to bring news and products made by Indonesian Strategic Industries. There are about 13 state owned companies working in strategic industries. They are : PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (aerospace) PT. PAL Indonesia; (shipbuilding) PT Dock Kodja Bahari (shipbuilding) PT. PINDAD...



defence.pk













KFX/IFX News and Development


Seems work on KAI's KF-X project is coming along (courtesy of Google Translate): "Korea Aerospace Industries is the final model of the next Korean fighter (KF-X) which was revealed to the experts through the Korea Military Technology Society seminar held recently in Jeju Island. All of the...



defence.pk













Indonesia Aerospace Forum


PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) is an Indonesian state owned enterprise that was established in 1976. PTDI manufacturing site is in Bandung, Indonesia. The company main products are aircrafts, aircraft structure component, aircraft services, and engineering. PTDI Assembly Lines produce various...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jatosint

JATOSINT on Twitter: "26/11/2020 #TNIAD CoS Gen. Andika Perkasa: "We hope that one day we can buy the 300km range munitions for Astros II" ---&gt; He referred to the AV-TM 300 Tactical Cruise Missile / MTC-300 (Míssil Tático de Cruzeiro) #KartikaYudha2020 📸@kompascom https://t.co/qST03Kk8HI" / Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

182 said:


> yep
> 
> we ordered 5 force shield systems. distributed to
> kodam bukit barisan, 3 systems, delivered
> kostrad, 1 system, delivered
> kodam jaya 1 system, not delivered yet



This is informative. But is it wise to tell it in international community like this? Well, we can always say that we have Force Shield, but her position should be secret, isn't it?


----------



## Zarvan

Does anyone of you has pictures of visits

@Indos @Nike

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## whatintarnation

@Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Does anyone of you has pictures of visits
> 
> @Indos @Nike



I dont have, but Pakistan visit is mentioned in Pindad tweet


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330813142763327491


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravager

Brainsucker said:


> This is informative. But is it wise to tell it in international community like this? Well, we can always say that we have Force Shield, but her position should be secret, isn't it?


There is nothing that would stop international community from scrutinizing our procurement from foreign sources what have been said/written could be always easily seen in the SIPRI and what not sources . 
The only thing that could be held close to our chest was the thing produced by our self !! 
Always remember that brother ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fl0gger

Kansel said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


All new Frankenthal class ...


----------



## 182

Fl0gger said:


> All new Frankenthal class ...



yep, im glad they execute the contract, after months no news about it

*Abeking and Rasmussen to build minehunter pair for Indonesia*
By *Baird Maritime* - February 6, 2019







Image: Abeking and Rasmussen

German shipbuilder Abeking and Rasmussen has signed a contract with the Indonesian Ministry of Defence for the design and construction of two mine countermeasures vessels (MCMVs).
The new vessels will be modified versions of the _Frankenthal_-class minesweepers currently serving with the navies of Germany, Turkey, and the United Arab Emirates.
Each MCMV will have a length of 62 metres and the ability to launch and recover one rigid hull inflatable boat (RHIB) as well as minehunting unmanned vehicles 









  



 
  
 







 Beranda \   Index \  DUA KAPAL MCMV PESANAN INDONESIA MASUKI TAHAP AWAL PENGERJAAN

*DUA KAPAL MCMV PESANAN INDONESIA MASUKI TAHAP AWAL PENGERJAAN*

29/11/2020 12:25 PM







Indonesia membeli dua unit kapal MCMV (Mine Counter-Measure Vessel) Type MHV-60 dari salah satu perusahaan Jerman Abeking & Rasmussen. Kontrak pembelian kapal dengan perusahaan yang berlokasi di Lemwerder, Bremen, Jerman ini telah ditandatangani Kementerian Pertahanan RI sejak tahun lalu. Pembelian kapal ini dimaksudkan untuk memperkuat Alutsista TNI.

Pada Kamis, 26 November 2020, batu tonggak persiapan pembuatan kapal telah dimulai. Hal tersebut ditandai dengan pemeriksaan dan pemotongan awal baja bahan baku kapal
(Milestone of Starting of Steel Cutting) yang berlangsung di Galangan kapal milik Abeking & Rasmussen. Setidaknya ada sekitar satu ton bahan pelat yang diperiksa dan dipotong pada kegiatan ini.
Karena kebijakan partial lockdown yang diterapkan di Jerman, kegiatan pada Kamis tersebut hanya dilaksanakan secara terbatas antara wakil Abeking & Remussen dan Satgas MCMV sebagai wakil Kemenhan RI.

Usai pemeriksaan dan pemotongan baja, Tim Satgas MCMV yang dipimpin Kolonel Laut (P) Bambang Kuncoro, S.T., M.Si. bersama dengan pihak Abekin & Remussen menandatangani
sertifikat Protocol of Achieved Milestone dan Certificate of Starting of Steel Cutting. Selain Satgas MCMV, acara ini juga dihadiri oleh Mr. Ilia Ivenitski selaku Senior Project Manager, Mr. Thomas Horn selaku Production Manager, dan Mr. Nils Olschner selaku Sales Director Spesial Ship. Di samping itu, juga hadir dari pihak Badan Klasifikasi DNV-GL yang diwakili oleh Mr. Marco Lochner selaku Project Manager Field NAVY - Submarines & Surface Vessel, Newbuilding Team North dan Mr. Henning Lanz Dipl. selaku Principal Surveyor, Region West Europe - Area Germany Newbuilding.

Kegiatan Milestone of Starting of Steel Cutting ini dilaksanakan sebagai persiapan dan pendahuluan dari acara Seremonial Pemotongan Pertama Baja Kapal, First Steel Cutting Ceremony yang menurut rencana akan digelar pada Januari 2021 mendatang.



**Sumber : KBRI Berlin, c.q. Kantor Atase Pertahan*

*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Lapan recent rocket test. 2 December 2020. Alhamdulillah, the launch is seen as a success by that space agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> Lapan recent rocket test. 2 December 2020. Alhamdulillah, the launch is seen as a success by that space agency.



This launch actually of reminds of an article I read earlier this year... so I got looking for it, here it is :









Indonesia-Cina Kerja Sama Pengembangan Teknologi Roket


Roket-roket milik Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional atau Lapan masih berdaya jangkau 70 kilometer, belum sampai ke batas atmosfer.




tekno.tempo.co





*Indonesia-Cina Kerja Sama Pengembangan Teknologi Roket*

Reporter: *Zacharias Wuragil*
Editor: *Zacharias Wuragil*
Minggu, 23 Februari 2020 08:41 WIB
0 KOMENTAR





Sejumlah truk peluncur roket mengikuti parade di Lapangan Tiananmen, Beijing, Cina (1/10). Parade tersebut dalam rangka peringatan 60 tahun berdirinya Republik Rakyat Cina. Foto: REUTERS/David Gray

*TEMPO.CO*, *Bogor* - Indonesia menjalin kerja sama dengan Cina dalam pengembangan teknologi roket. Sebuah kesepakatan sudah terjalin dan diteken pada akhir tahun lalu. 
Kepala Pusat Teknologi Roket di Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (Lapan), Sutrisno, mengungkapnya pada Jumat 21 Februari 2020. Saat itu Sutrisno baru saja menerima kunjungan Menteri Ristek Bambang Brodjonegoro dan jajaran pimpinan Lapan di kantornya di Rumpin, Kabupaten Bogor.
Sutrisno menerangkan, pemerintah Cina sempat menawarkan kerja sama teknologi lain, tapi akhirnya setuju pengembangan bersama roket sonda bertingkat selama lima tahun ke depan. “Jadi ini bukan beli lisensi ya, tapi joint development lewat kerja sama antar negara,” katanya. 



Peluncuran roket Cina, Long March-5 Y2, di Wenchang, Hainan, Cina, 2 Juli 2017. (REUTERS)

Menurut Sutrisno, kerja sama akan sangat bermanfaat bagi peneliti roket Indonesia yang disebutnya masih mengembangkan teknologi asal 1960-an. Indonesia sangat membutuhkan kerja sama dengan negara lain untuk pengembangan roket.
Sebagai ilustrasi, dia membandingkan, kemampuan roket diameter 450 mm milik Lapan yang masih berdaya jangkau kurang dari 100 kilometer. Sementara Cina janji memiliki roket dua tingkat dengan diameter yang sama dan mampu terbang sampai 200 kilometer ke batas atmosfer.



Menristek Bambang Brodjonegoro saat berkunjung dan melihat roket RX 450 di Pusat Teknologi Roket, Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional, di Rumpin, Kabupaten Bogor, Jumat 21 Februari 2020. TEMPO/WURAGIL.
“Yang roket Cina itu untuk meng-improve roket 450 kita...dan akan ada pengalaman dan hal baru. serta memantapkan apa yang sudah kita lakukan selama ini,” kata Sutrisno.
Roket berdaya jangkau 200 kilometer disebutnya bisa digunakan sebagai roket sonda untuk mempelajari karakter di lapisan atmosfer. Harapannya kemampuan nanti bisa dikembangkan untuk roket sonda 300 kilometer dan seterusnya hingga bisa membuat roket peluncur satelit sesuai roadmap teknologi roket yang sudah dibuat tiga tahun lalu untuk 25 tahun ke depan.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
No english version of this article unfortunately, but summary of points as below :

*Indonesia - China to cooperate in rocket technology development.*
- The agreement for this cooperation has been signed late last year (2019)
- The cooperation is to jointly develop a multi-stage sounding rocket for the next 5 years
- This is a joint development, and not to purchase license of an existing rocket
- Indonesian rocket engineers are still working with old 60's rocket tech and thus requires cooperation with foreign countries to advance rocket development
- RX-450 range is still less than 100 km, while a similar sized 2-stage Chinese sounding rocket can reach 200 km. (*_Not sure why they are comparing a single stage rocket to 2 stage rocket, even though it might be of similar size_) 
- We will study the Chinese rocket to improve our own RX-450 rocket, gain new knowledge, and to strengthen what we have been doing so far.
- The plan is to continue developing our sounding rockets to 200 km, 300 km, and all the way to orbit till we can build our own satellite launcher rocket within the next 25 years as per rocket development roadmap.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Personal rant : 25 years to develop a small orbital rocket is waaaay to long! Hell, even small private rocket companies can build small orbital class rockets using 3D printing tech these days... also private rocket companies are popping everywhere like mushrooms in a rainy season nowadays... in 25 years, small orbital rockets will probably be built for fun by amateur rocket clubs or as undergrad college student projects._..

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> This launch actually of reminds of an article I read earlier this year... so I got looking for it, here it is :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia-Cina Kerja Sama Pengembangan Teknologi Roket
> 
> 
> Roket-roket milik Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional atau Lapan masih berdaya jangkau 70 kilometer, belum sampai ke batas atmosfer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tekno.tempo.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indonesia-Cina Kerja Sama Pengembangan Teknologi Roket*
> 
> Reporter: *Zacharias Wuragil*
> Editor: *Zacharias Wuragil*
> Minggu, 23 Februari 2020 08:41 WIB
> 0 KOMENTAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sejumlah truk peluncur roket mengikuti parade di Lapangan Tiananmen, Beijing, Cina (1/10). Parade tersebut dalam rangka peringatan 60 tahun berdirinya Republik Rakyat Cina. Foto: REUTERS/David Gray
> 
> *TEMPO.CO*, *Bogor* - Indonesia menjalin kerja sama dengan Cina dalam pengembangan teknologi roket. Sebuah kesepakatan sudah terjalin dan diteken pada akhir tahun lalu.
> Kepala Pusat Teknologi Roket di Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (Lapan), Sutrisno, mengungkapnya pada Jumat 21 Februari 2020. Saat itu Sutrisno baru saja menerima kunjungan Menteri Ristek Bambang Brodjonegoro dan jajaran pimpinan Lapan di kantornya di Rumpin, Kabupaten Bogor.
> Sutrisno menerangkan, pemerintah Cina sempat menawarkan kerja sama teknologi lain, tapi akhirnya setuju pengembangan bersama roket sonda bertingkat selama lima tahun ke depan. “Jadi ini bukan beli lisensi ya, tapi joint development lewat kerja sama antar negara,” katanya.
> 
> 
> 
> Peluncuran roket Cina, Long March-5 Y2, di Wenchang, Hainan, Cina, 2 Juli 2017. (REUTERS)
> 
> Menurut Sutrisno, kerja sama akan sangat bermanfaat bagi peneliti roket Indonesia yang disebutnya masih mengembangkan teknologi asal 1960-an. Indonesia sangat membutuhkan kerja sama dengan negara lain untuk pengembangan roket.
> Sebagai ilustrasi, dia membandingkan, kemampuan roket diameter 450 mm milik Lapan yang masih berdaya jangkau kurang dari 100 kilometer. Sementara Cina janji memiliki roket dua tingkat dengan diameter yang sama dan mampu terbang sampai 200 kilometer ke batas atmosfer.
> 
> 
> 
> Menristek Bambang Brodjonegoro saat berkunjung dan melihat roket RX 450 di Pusat Teknologi Roket, Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional, di Rumpin, Kabupaten Bogor, Jumat 21 Februari 2020. TEMPO/WURAGIL.
> “Yang roket Cina itu untuk meng-improve roket 450 kita...dan akan ada pengalaman dan hal baru. serta memantapkan apa yang sudah kita lakukan selama ini,” kata Sutrisno.
> Roket berdaya jangkau 200 kilometer disebutnya bisa digunakan sebagai roket sonda untuk mempelajari karakter di lapisan atmosfer. Harapannya kemampuan nanti bisa dikembangkan untuk roket sonda 300 kilometer dan seterusnya hingga bisa membuat roket peluncur satelit sesuai roadmap teknologi roket yang sudah dibuat tiga tahun lalu untuk 25 tahun ke depan.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> No english version of this article unfortunately, but summary of points as below :
> 
> *Indonesia - China to cooperate in rocket technology development.*
> - The agreement for this cooperation has been signed late last year (2019)
> - The cooperation is to jointly develop a multi-stage sounding rocket for the next 5 years
> - This is a joint development, and not to purchase license of an existing rocket
> - Indonesian rocket engineers are still working with old 60's rocket tech and thus requires cooperation with foreign countries to advance rocket development
> - RX-450 range is still less than 100 km, while a similar sized 2-stage Chinese sounding rocket can reach 200 km. (*_Not sure why they are comparing a single stage rocket to 2 stage rocket, even though it might be of similar size_)
> - We will study the Chinese rocket to improve our own RX-450 rocket, gain new knowledge, and to strengthen what we have been doing so far.
> - The plan is to continue developing our sounding rockets to 200 km, 300 km, and all the way to orbit till we can build our own satellite launcher rocket within the next 25 years as per rocket development roadmap.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> _Personal rant : 25 years to develop a small orbital rocket is waaaay to long! Hell, even small private rocket companies can build small orbital class rockets using 3D printing tech these days... also private rocket companies are popping everywhere like mushrooms in a rainy season nowadays... in 25 years, small orbital rockets will probably be built for fun by amateur rocket clubs or as undergrad college student projects._..



It is good if China will help, it will improve the relationship between two nations as I also would like to see. Despite so, China has also promised with TOT of C-705 missile during SBY administration and we know it is just an empty promise.

We will see wheter the cooperation could really happen........


----------



## 182

*Drone Enrol Pilot*  

 

 
 
 

 
 
 

 
 
 

 
 
 

 
KAMIKAZE DRONE  

Bandung – PT. Enrol Sistem Indonesia adalah sebuah perusahaan startup binaan kemenristek/BRIN pada tahun 2017, melalui program Inkubasi Bisnis Teknologi (IBT) yang sekarang sudah menjadi Pra Startup mendapatkan funding untuk mengembangkan sistem autopilot untuk target drone pada awalnya, ini adalah sistem autopilot yang sudah dikembangkan dan digunakan di drone.

Teknologi open source yang sudah didesain sendiri, kemudian diproduksi sendiri di bandung, dan sistem autopilot sudah didesain sedemikian rupa serta membuat software berikut dengan misinya.
Drone ini kecepatannya mencapai 250km/jam, sistem autopilotnya sudah menggunakan enrol pilot, rencananya akan dipasangkan amunisi sekitar 800gr, berat maks 2,8kg-3kg, digunakan untuk kamikaze artinya untuk bunuh diri, kita menentukan wipe pointnya dan dilengkapi dengan kamera dan dimasukkan target yang ingin dihancurkan dan terbang secara berkelompok.
Drone enrol pilot dapat menerbangkan banyak drone sekaligus, dan sudah diuji coba lebih dari 5 drone dan tidak terbatas. Ada juga drone yang lebih besar, sistem juga menggunakan enrol pilot, fungsinya untuk cargo, dia bisa membawa kiriman-kiriman kecil misalnya dari toko online, kedepannya akan dikembangkan sampai 25kg.

Kemungkinan tahun depan juga akan mengembangkan artificial inteligen (AI) untuk sistem trackingnya, log in target.
Kedepannya drone-drone ini akan mengintegrasikan dengan sistem yang ada didarat juga untuk BMS (BATLE MANAGEMENT SISTEM) yaitu sebuah sistem yang modern dalam pertemuran yang modern, bisa memonitor pergerakannya berikut dengan targetnya, kemudian misinya berdasarkan algoritma artificial inteligen.



*Drone Sistem Autopilot untuk Pertahanan dan Keamanan*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kansel

Well guys¯\_(ツ)_/¯

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Kansel said:


> Well guys¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Aamiiin...! 🙏🙏

Really hoping this isn't something that was "lost in translation" causing all kinds of misunderstandings and wishful thinking... Let's see what Alman has to tweet tomorrow morning... 

Btw... below is the original French article, unfortunately it's behind a paywall...








L'Indonésie souhaite monter à bord du Rafale (Dassault Aviation)


L'Indonésie souhaite rapidement finaliser un accord sur l'achat de 48 Rafale. Paris et Djakarta ont également l'intention de signer un accord de coopération en matière de défense.




www.latribune.fr


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> Aamiiin...! 🙏🙏
> 
> Really hoping this isn't something that was "lost in translation" causing all kinds of misunderstandings and wishful thinking... Let's see what Alman has to tweet tomorrow morning...
> 
> Btw... below is the original French article, unfortunately it's behind a paywall...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'Indonésie souhaite monter à bord du Rafale (Dassault Aviation)
> 
> 
> L'Indonésie souhaite rapidement finaliser un accord sur l'achat de 48 Rafale. Paris et Djakarta ont également l'intention de signer un accord de coopération en matière de défense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.latribune.fr



Can you post the article in here ...? I cannot access the whole article. I believe it is just France media sensation.


----------



## Fl0gger

Austria is responding to about a pasible sale of their typhoon...well...


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> Can you post the article in here ...? I cannot access the whole article. I believe it is just France media sensation.



Sorry bro, don't have access to it too... don't understand French either.. 😅



Fl0gger said:


> Austria is responding to about a pasible sale of their typhoon...well...



And what did they say...? anything new...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fl0gger

Whizzack said:


> Sorry bro, don't have access to it too... don't understand French either.. 😅
> 
> 
> 
> And what did they say...? anything new...?


They say it on "taraf pembahasan teknis"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*Korea DX 2020*





*KF-X/IF-X*


















*Indonesia wants to board the Rafale (Dassault Aviation)*
By Michel Cabirol  | 12/03/2020, 13:37 



Will the Rafale fly in the Indonesian sky? (Credits: Dassault Aviation) Indonesia wants to quickly finalize an agreement on the purchase of 48 Rafale. Paris and Djakarta also intend to sign a defense cooperation agreement. 
*Article updated at 8:40 p.m. with the declaration of Florence Parly*

Negotiations between France and Indonesia are progressing very well on the sale of 48 Rafale to the Indonesian Air Force, according to several corroborating sources. This is a little less the case on the naval file (Scorpene submarines and Gowind corvettes) where the Indonesians are considering different options. During a visit to the Hôtel de Brienne on October 21, Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto once again confirmed his keen interest in the Dassault Aviation fighter plane. And the Indonesians would like to go very quickly and would even like an agreement before the end of the year, while the French negotiators would like to take a little time to complete an agreement in a meticulous manner, we explained to La Tribune.



> "The order has not yet been completely signed. (...) If this order materializes, this is good news for the 500 French companies, which work for the Rafale program. It is very well advanced", Armed Minister Florence Parly confirmed on BFM TV, citing an order for 36 Rafale for Indonesia.





- so, its 36 rafales for us? 🙏

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## antonius123

182 said:


> *Korea DX 2020*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KF-X/IF-X*
> View attachment 692968
> 
> 
> View attachment 692971
> 
> View attachment 692972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indonesia wants to board the Rafale (Dassault Aviation)*
> By Michel Cabirol  | 12/03/2020, 13:37
> 
> 
> 
> Will the Rafale fly in the Indonesian sky? (Credits: Dassault Aviation) Indonesia wants to quickly finalize an agreement on the purchase of 48 Rafale. Paris and Djakarta also intend to sign a defense cooperation agreement.
> *Article updated at 8:40 p.m. with the declaration of Florence Parly*
> 
> Negotiations between France and Indonesia are progressing very well on the sale of 48 Rafale to the Indonesian Air Force, according to several corroborating sources. This is a little less the case on the naval file (Scorpene submarines and Gowind corvettes) where the Indonesians are considering different options. During a visit to the Hôtel de Brienne on October 21, Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto once again confirmed his keen interest in the Dassault Aviation fighter plane. And the Indonesians would like to go very quickly and would even like an agreement before the end of the year, while the French negotiators would like to take a little time to complete an agreement in a meticulous manner, we explained to La Tribune.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - so, its 36 rafales for us? 🙏




What is the consideration? It is very expensive fighter plane.


----------



## Fl0gger

*Indonesia in talks with Naval Group for variant of Riachuelo-class submarine*
by Ridzwan Rahmat



Officials from Indonesia’s defence ministry are in discussions with a consortium led by French shipbuilder Naval Group for a possible order of the Riachuelo (Modified Scorpene)-class submarine, separate industry sources close to the talks have confirmed with _Janes_ .





Brazil’s first Riachuelo-class submarine, seen here prior to its launch in 2018. Indonesia is studying a variant of the class for its naval requirements. (Naval Group)
The discussion is the latest development in what has been a series of sporadic talks between Indonesian defence planners and Naval Group since 2016, when Jakarta first indicated its interest in the Scorpene 1000 vessel type for its naval requirements.

Due diligence specifically for the Riachuelo class began after a variant of the submarine type was suggested by Naval Group as being suitable for Indonesia’s requirements, said one of the industry sources.

Besides technical discussions, the talks with Naval Group and its consortium also touched upon financing options and opportunities for technology transfer agreements between French and Indonesian defence companies, the source added.

The Riachuelo class is a 1,800-tonne submarine type, four of which were ordered for the Brazilian Navy in 2009. The first-of-class was launched by Naval Group in December 2018, while the final boat is scheduled to enter the water in 2022.

The submarine has an overall length of 75 m, an overall beam of 6.2 m, and can accommodate a crew of 31, including six officers. It is capable of deploying F21 heavyweight torpedoes and MBDA Exocet SM39 Block 2 Mod 2 missiles via 533 mm tubes, and is capable of diving up to 350 m.https://www.janes.com/defence-news/...roup-for-variant-of-riachuelo-class-submarine

Could it be..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

I guess frenchie have a higher stance for our defense procurement right now


----------



## Whizzack

182 said:


> *Indonesia wants to board the Rafale (Dassault Aviation)*
> By Michel Cabirol  | 12/03/2020, 13:37
> 
> 
> 
> Will the Rafale fly in the Indonesian sky? (Credits: Dassault Aviation) Indonesia wants to quickly finalize an agreement on the purchase of 48 Rafale. Paris and Djakarta also intend to sign a defense cooperation agreement.
> *Article updated at 8:40 p.m. with the declaration of Florence Parly*
> 
> 
> - so, its 36 rafales for us? 🙏



Down from 48 to 36...? Maybe necessary to make room for the 15 ex Austrian Typhoons..?



Fl0gger said:


> They say it on "taraf pembahasan teknis"











Sstt.. Ada Kabar dari Austria Soal Prabowo Borong Eurofighter


Kementerian Pertahanan RI membeli 15 jet tempur jenis Eurofighter Typhoon




www.cnbcindonesia.com




Then again... it's also very highly likely that nothing will come out of these talks in the end... 😅 😅
but a guy can dream...



antonius123 said:


> What is the consideration? It is very expensive fighter plane.


Other than the usual technical considerations, perhaps it is also to reduce the risk of being too dependent on the US...? As acquiring the Su-35s seems unlikely now due to CAATSA... Right or wrong, multi-sourcing our main weaponry seems to be the rule of the game now since the last embargo... 



Fl0gger said:


> *Indonesia in talks with Naval Group for variant of Riachuelo-class submarine*
> by Ridzwan Rahmat
> 
> 
> 
> Officials from Indonesia’s defence ministry are in discussions with a consortium led by French shipbuilder Naval Group for a possible order of the Riachuelo (Modified Scorpene)-class submarine, separate industry sources close to the talks have confirmed with _Janes_ .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil’s first Riachuelo-class submarine, seen here prior to its launch in 2018. Indonesia is studying a variant of the class for its naval requirements. (Naval Group)
> 
> Could it be..?



I wonder what's the difference between this type and the type in use by the Malaysian and Indian Navies... But according to the previous article, the negotiations for the Subs and Frigates is not as advanced as the negotiations for Rafale yet.. so probably will still take some time...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

I posted it here to make the thread live again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fl0gger

I hope we are still continue to follow and comited to this programe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesia new coast guard ship, KN Tanjung Datu (110 meter long), built by Indonesian local shipyard, PT Palindo Marine.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

The reason Korean need to build their own fighter than just relying on US fighters. These coming from Korean Air Force ex pilot/General. One main reason is that it will be cheaper and easier to maintain our own fighter. In the time of war, this is very crucial. Some time he said Korean must delay the maintenance for about six month or even up to one year due to their dependency on US manufacturer.

Indonesian Aerospace official also said previously in other media that Indonesia will be much easier to upgrade the plane if KFX/IFX become our back bone fighter and he said this will give some sort of advantage for our Air Force that in the end can increase our deterrent capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

AL receives 2 new LST from PT. DKB ( Dok Dan Perkapalan Kodja Bahari) 
KRI Teluk Kendari 518 & KRI Teluk Kupang 519 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336212587977998343Australian and Indonesian Navies Coordinated Patrol 2020 

_The AUSINDO CORPAT 2020 highlights that the important task of patrolling our shared borders and spending quality in-company time as mariners, warfighters, brothers and sisters and strategic partners does not stop because of COVID-19 _


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336181461037150208

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 182

*The Commander of Kolinlamil Begins Tasks, Attends the Commemoration of RI Fleet Day 2020* 

By mimbarmaritim on December 7, 2020 




*Mimbar Maritim* - Surabaya

_*Satya Wira Jala Dharma*_ . Commander of the Military Naval Crossing Command (Kolinlamil) First Admiral TNI Irvansyah, SH, CHRMP, M. Tr (Opsla) attended the 2020 Republic of Indonesia (RI) Fleet Day ceremony at Ujung Pier, Surabaya, Monday (7/12/2020).

The 2020 Fleet Day which was held virtually was also attended by Base Commanders with Ceremonial Inspector (Irup) Chief of Naval Staff (Kasal) Admiral TNI Yudo Margono, SE, MM
Panglima Kolinlamil who was present in person to commemorate the 75th Armada Day. as well as to make a working visit to Satlinlamil 2 Surabaya in order to deliver an entry briefing.





In his mandate, Kasal said that along with the dynamics of changing threats and the complexity of the tasks of the Indonesian Navy in the future, the forces of the Indonesian Fleet must continue to be built and strengthened, the elements of the Indonesian Armada forces must be prepared and equipped as a modern force, not only by presenting new Alutsista but as well as comprehensive development including the preparation of human resources, supporting facilities and infrastructure as well as developing doctrine, training and operational tactics.


“Prove to our beloved country that you are soldiers of the Indonesian Navy, the backbone of the country's defense at sea, Jalasena soldiers who proudly bear the motto of Ghora Wira Madya Jala, brave and dignified soldiers in the middle of the ocean. Make your enemies tremble, make your opponents think, it is better for them to be destroyed in the waves and storms than to have to face you, because you are more powerful than waves and storms, ”said Kasal.





On this occasion, six Indonesian Warships (KRI) of the 40 M Fast Patrol and KRI Landing Ship Tank (LST) types were also inaugurated. Patrol boats that are ready to go to sea, including KRI Karotang 872, KRI Mata Bongsang 873, KRI Posepa 870 and KRI Escolar 871. While KRI Teluk Kendari 518 and KRI Teluk Kupang 519 are Landing Ship Tank type ships. Likewise, the inauguration of the Commander of each ship was carried out at the 2020 Indonesian Fleet Day Commemoration Ceremony.


With the theme "Victorious in the Ocean for the Indonesian progress", the ceremony which was held at the Ujung Surabaya pier was simple with standard health protocols according to the conditions of the Covid-19 pandemic. (Ody - Dispen).


----------



## 182

Home / TNI / Polri / *Kasal visit the Alugoro Submarine * 





*Jakarta, Koranpelita.com*
_Chief of Navy Staff Admiral TNI Yudo Margono, SE, MM, visited the national shipyard PT. PAL Indonesia (Persero) and observing the KRI Alugoro submarine made by Indonesians in Surabaya, Monday (7/12)._

KRI Alugoro is one of the submarines built in collaboration between PT PAL Indonesia and Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) South Korea. This submarine has carried out a functional test. and the plan will be delivered on January 15, 2021 in Ocean Dharma Day.

Kasal's arrival was greeted by the Acting President Director of PT. PAL Indonesia Etty Soewardani, Senior Executive Vice President (SEVP) of PT PAL Rear Admiral TNI (Ret.) Mulyadi, Kabaranahan of the Indonesian Ministry of Defense Air-Vice Marshal TNI Yusuf Jauhari, S.Sos., M.Eng., And Dansatgas of the Domestic Procurement Project for Diesel Electric Submarines ( Yekda DN KSDE) Alugoro, Colonel (T) Budi Raharjo on the ground floor of the PIP building PT. PAL Indonesia.

During the visit to PT PAL Indonesia, after remarks by the Acting Managing Director of PT PAL Indonesia, Kasal watched the profile of PT PAL which is a National Strategic Industry that produces ships both military and commercial.
On this occasion, Kasal also received a presentation on the progress of the construction of the Alugoro Submarine (Kasel) by the Dansatgas Yekda DN KSDE Alugoro.

Kasal in his speech hoped that PT PAL Indonesia would become more advanced and able to compete with manufacturers abroad. In addition, inviting all elements to jointly build and raise PT PAL Indonesia, which is the nation's mainstay, to eliminate dependence on other countries.

"The leaders of this country wish to be able to build sophisticated ships in their own country. The Navy as the user, PT PAL as the builder and the Ministry of Defense as the provider of funds must work together for the glory of our country, "said Kasal.

Also accompanying Kasal in this activity were the Main Officials of the Headquarters, Pangkoarmada II, Pangkolinlamil and Danlantamal V. (ay)



so, clear now. the sub will be handover in 15 january 2021 guys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Whizzack

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336080043735281664
As usual, take it with a grain of salt... but this comes after the meeting between the acting U.S. secretary of defense Christopher Miller, and Minister of Defense Prabowo Subianto on Monday... So perhaps it's true the rumors that F-16V doesn't really interest us and that we have chosen to go with European jets... 

However there should still be other big ticket items that we need to procure from the US... can't really expect us to get the GSP facilities extension for free, can we..? 😅 So what to expect...? Well we are also looking for AEW&C, MPA, Tankers and Cargo planes... So B737 Wedgetail, P8 Poseidon, C130J, MV-22 Osprey comes to mind... for Tankers I don't think the KC-46 is really ready yet, so likely we will choose MRTT instead...

For the jets, well... both the Typhoon and Rafale are excellent fighters, but if we are going to be getting both at (almost) the same time is rather...  at least for me.. 😅... but whatever the decision, I hope it will be soon... this saga has been ongoing for too long now...


182 said:


> Home / TNI / Polri / *Kasal visit the Alugoro Submarine *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta, Koranpelita.com*
> _Chief of Navy Staff Admiral TNI Yudo Margono, SE, MM, visited the national shipyard PT. PAL Indonesia (Persero) and observing the KRI Alugoro submarine made by Indonesians in Surabaya, Monday (7/12)._
> 
> KRI Alugoro is one of the submarines built in collaboration between PT PAL Indonesia and Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) South Korea. This submarine has carried out a functional test. and the plan will be delivered on January 15, 2021 in Ocean Dharma Day.
> so, clear now. the sub will be handover in 15 january 2021 guys



I hope with the acceptance into TNI AL, there will be no more unsubstantiated rumors regarding it's performance... If it's accepted then it means it should've passed all its tests..


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336080043735281664
> As usual, take it with a grain of salt... but this comes after the meeting between the acting U.S. secretary of defense Christopher Miller, and Minister of Defense Prabowo Subianto on Monday... So perhaps it's true the rumors that F-16V doesn't really interest us and that we have chosen to go with European jets...
> 
> However there should still be other big ticket items that we need to procure from the US... can't really expect us to get the GSP facilities extension for free, can we..? 😅 So what to expect...? Well we are also looking for AEW&C, MPA, Tankers and Cargo planes... So B737 Wedgetail, P8 Poseidon, C130J, MV-22 Osprey comes to mind... for Tankers I don't think the KC-46 is really ready yet, so likely we will choose MRTT instead...
> 
> For the jets, well... both the Typhoon and Rafale are excellent fighters, but if we are going to be getting both at (almost) the same time is rather...  at least for me.. 😅... but whatever the decision, I hope it will be soon... this saga has been ongoing for too long now...
> 
> 
> I hope with the acceptance into TNI AL, there will be no more unsubstantiated rumors regarding it's performance... If it's accepted then it means it should've passed all its tests..



For US, I hope we buy 30 AIM 120 C- 7 and 30 AIM 9X plus 15 Amramm and 15 Sidewinder for practice and it should be with TOT as Malaysia even get TOT from their AMRAMM procurement.

We are still lack of missile but so ambitious to buy new fighter.....?

It also needs quite long time before Amram and Sidewinder delivery once we ordered it.

Oya, another 10 AMRAAM and 20 AMRAMM dummy for practice for our NASAM


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> For US, I hope we buy 30 AIM 120 C- 7 and 30 AIM 9X plus 10 Amramm and 10 Sidewinder for practice and it should be with TOT as Malaysia even get TOT from their AMRAMM procurement.
> 
> We are still lack of missile but so ambitious to buy new fighter.....?
> 
> It also needs quite long time before Amram and Sidewinder delivery once we ordered it.



Well I guess procuring missiles, parts, or similar consumable items wouldn't really count as "big ticket items" for the US... With the ongoing upgrading of our Falcon fleet and also NASAMs becoming operational, it's almost a given that we will be buying more Amraams and Sidewinders... I do hope that our next purchase of missiles will be of significant quantities (in the hundreds if possible)...

More airframes are still needed too, afterall missiles don't do patrols... and with the Falcon A/B fleet still in the middle of upgrading, and the C/D fleet planning the same soon after that... we definitely will need more jets to cover our needs...


----------



## Whizzack

Sea acceptance tests of the recently accepted LSTs :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ¿Por qué?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336441676600995840
I love this. All members here were against me when I said I want us to buy AH-1Z Viper for the Navy. Well it looks like we are indeed interested. Whether it'll come true will be another matter.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Whizzack

¿Por qué? said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336441676600995840
> I love this. All members here were against me when I said I want us to buy AH-1Z Viper for the Navy. Well it looks like we are indeed interested. Whether it'll come true will be another matter.



Indeed... AH-1Z is designed from the beginning for use in maritime environment, so it's also more suitable for longer term operations from forward island bases like the Natunas compared to Apaches I think.. it will definitely be more corrosion resistant.. it will be good if the Navy/Marines can obtain a squadron for deployment from LPDs...

How is the price compared to Apaches..?


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Whizzack said:


> Indeed... AH-1Z is designed from the beginning for use in maritime environment, so it's also more suitable for longer term operations from forward island bases like the Natunas compared to Apaches I think.. it will definitely be more corrosion resistant.. it will be good if the Navy/Marines can obtain a squadron for deployment from LPDs...
> 
> How is the price compared to Apaches..?



Yes, when I read that we want to relocate some of the Apaches to Natuna I thought Viper should be the one doing this. 

Not sure about the price though. It seems that it's cheaper. Fortunately it shares some weapons with Apache.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

In addition to CORPAT 2020, the Indonesian and Australian navies also conducted another training in the Anambas archipelago, near the North Natuna Sea.. From TNI AL is KRI Bung Tomo while from RAN is HMAS Ballarat..


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Indonesia gets US nod for F-15 and F-18 fighter jet purchases- Nikkei

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 182

*Indonesia gets US nod for F-15 and F-18 fighter jet purchases*
Verbal agreement was made at meeting this week, defense official says




Two F-15 jets from the 125th Fighter Wing of the Florida Air National Guard perform a flyover on May 13, in Orlando, Florida. © AP 
ERWIDA MAULIA, Nikkei staff writerDecember 9, 2020 20:52 JST
JAKARTA -- The U.S. has indicated it will sell F-15 and F-18 fighter jets to Indonesia following months of meetings between top defense officials from the two countries, according to a defense official in Jakarta.
U.S. Acting Secretary of Defense Christopher Miller was in Jakarta on Monday and Tuesday to meet with Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto. During those meetings, Miller agreed to sell the two models of fighter jets to Indonesia, which has long wanted to upgrade from its aging F-16 fleet.
Top of Miller's agenda was the South China Sea, a water where many territorial claims overlap and where China has built military bases. His visit follows Washington's lifting in October of a two-decade entry ban on Subianto over past allegations of human rights violations, allowing him to hold high-level talks with Pentagon officials.

But warming relations between the two countries has put Beijing on edge, according to Rodon Pedrason, director-general of defense strategy at Indonesia's Defense Ministry.
"They asked, 'Why did you accept them?' To which we responded diplomatically. We don't want either China or the U.S. to feel neglected," Pedrason said in a webinar on Tuesday.



Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto, left, walks with acting U.S. Secretary of Defense Christopher Miller as they inspect guards during a meeting in Jakarta on Dec. 7. © AP 
Miller also met with Indonesian Military Commander Hadi Tjahjanto and discussed plans to step up training between the two forces.
"The secretary emphasized the importance the [U.S] department of defense places on the bilateral partnership and in securing a free and open South China Sea and Indo-Pacific region," the U.S. embassy said in a press release.
Pedrason said there had been some concerns that U.S. policy might change under Joe Biden, who will be sworn into office as president next month, although he reckoned that Washington would not renege on signed deals.
"It is just a matter of how ready we are to provide the budget," he said. For now, no agreement has been signed.
Indonesia has been pushing the U.S. to sell it F-15, F-18 and F-35 fighter jets, but finally agreed on only two models as the third could take up to 10 years to deliver, Pedrason said. The F-15s and F-18s are manufactured by U.S. aerospace companies McDonnell Douglas and Boeing.
Major powers such as France, Britain, Germany and NATO have also approached Indonesia lately to discuss the South China Sea. Pedrason said Subianto is slated to visit Britain early next year, after having made more than 20 visits over the past year in search for good armament deals, including in France, Russia, Turkey and China.
Manila will be Miller's next stop, after which he will head to Hawaii*,* from where he will attend a virtual meeting of defense ministers of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations and the bloc's partners.
Pedrason said the defense ministry under Subianto has a grand plan of procuring more than 100 superior fighter jets, to add to Indonesia's current fleet of less than 60. "We'll have around 170 fighter jets at the end of it. Extraordinary," Pedrason said.
He did not say when the ministry hopes to achieve that target, but added Indonesia hopes to make available between $9 billion and $11 billion for new weaponry and military equipment over the next 20 years. He said Indonesia was also planning to take soft-loan offers from countries like France, Turkey, China and Russia.
As the deal for the new fighter jets could take years to come to fruition, Indonesia is planning to buy used aircraft such as the Eurofighter Typhoon, which can be delivered much sooner. Previous reports said Subianto was interested in purchasing 15 such aircraft from Austria.
But Pedrason said the plan was only a stopgap.
"It is most urgent for us now to have weaponry that can balance [the power] against red dot countries near us," he added, citing not just the South China Sea but also Indonesia's older border disputes with neighboring Malaysia and Singapore.
Pedrason said the defense ministry is also planning to buy new models of military transport aircraft Hercules, C130J and C130H, manufactured by Lockheed Martin, as well as more submarines and patrol vessels. He added the ministry was planning to train up to 300 fighter jet pilots and around 100 pilots for Hercules over the next two years.
_Additional reporting by Ismi Damayanti._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

I am glad I voted for Jokowi, instead of Prabowo. It seems true for some one who is pro KFX/IFX program and local defense industry like me, he really serves and inline with my interest. 

What ever Prabowo does with his meeting with France and US, it lets to Jokowi who will approve any big ticket acquisition. We know what happen when he heard about 2 billion USD Osprey order intention right ???


----------



## antonius123

SU-35, Rafale, 2nd hand Eurofighter from Austria, and now F-15/F-18? after having F-16. Wow


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> I am glad I voted for Jokowi, instead of Prabowo. It seems true for some one who is pro KFX/IFX program and local defense industry like me, he really serves and inline with my interest.
> 
> What ever Prabowo does with his meeting with France and US, it lets to Jokowi who will approve any big ticket acquisition. We know what happen when he heard about 2 billion USD Osprey order intention right ???



Well.. at this point all of this is still just offerings... although some are already in a more advanced stage of negotiations... I also hope that whatever we chose now for our short - medium term needs, we will still keep KFX for the longer term..

Yeah, I too feel that the USD 2B Osprey is just too much for us, afterall the Osprey is basically just a tactical transport craft (albeit a very, very fancy one)... There's simply no strategic or deterrence value in it to justify its high cost... But I feel Jokowi might react differently for fighter jets though, he knows that we are lacking and in need now, so he may just actually agree with Prabowo and go ahead with a major purchase..


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> Well.. at this point all of this is still just offerings... although some are already in a more advanced stage of negotiations... I also hope that whatever we chose now for our short - medium term needs, we will still keep KFX for the longer term..
> 
> Yeah, I too feel that the USD 2B Osprey is just too much for us, afterall the Osprey is basically just a tactical transport craft (albeit a very, very fancy one)... There's simply no strategic or deterrence value in it to justify its high cost... But I feel Jokowi might react differently for fighter jets though, he knows that we are lacking and in need now, so he may just actually agree with Prabowo and go ahead with a major purchase..



I am suspicious with Prabowo actually, he said some thing not positive about KFX/IFX program in parliament meeting, just week before KFX/IFX renegotiation with South Korea in Jakarta in the end of September.

His deputy also said about how much Indonesia must spend on KFX/IFX program and he talks that Indonesia needs to add more money outside of the 1.8 billion USD KFX/IFX development cost, especially for the manufacturing purposes, but here Prabowo and his team are eager to spend more than 10 billion USD for imported fighter while we can actually wait until 2026 for KFX/IFX program to starts entering mass production phase inshaAllah.

His second hand man who was serving as fishery minister has also been captured by Indonesia Anti Corruption Body (KPK) for corruption case just a week ago. I would say all this plan to buy imported fighter might not be intended for national interest, but to get some "finance" for the next election.


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> I am suspicious with Prabowo actually, he said some thing not positive about KFX/IFX program in parliament meeting, just week before KFX/IFX renegotiation with South Korea in Jakarta in the end of September.
> 
> His deputy also said about how much Indonesia must spend on KFX/IFX program and he talks that Indonesia needs to add more money outside of the 1.8 billion USD KFX/IFX development cost, especially for the manufacturing purposes, but here Prabowo and his team are eager to spend more than 10 billion USD for imported fighter while we can actually wait until 2026 for KFX/IFX program to starts entering mass production phase inshaAllah.
> 
> His second hand man who was serving as fishery minister has also been captured by Indonesia Anti Corruption Body (KPK) for corruption case just a week ago. I would say all this plan to buy imported fighter might not be intended for national interest, but to get some "finance" for the next election.



Lol! quite possible, but maybe not so much in "financial" matters alone...

I think that if he can deliver a major coup with regards to fulfilling MEF requirement which has been somewhat lagging (say by getting advanced jets or submarines), he will get points he can use or show to the masses in the next election :
1. He did an outstanding job as Defense Minister - "_Our military now stronger and better armed with me leading!_"
2. His image as a tough ex military strongman will be bolstered - "_Even the US that had previously blacklisted me is now looking to cooperate with me!_"
3. He will be seen as a "can do" man that delivers results - "_I am able to gain the most sophisticated weapons that were previously unthinkable for us!_"

With the above in mind, it's quite understandable that projects like KFX won't appeal much to him as it won't gain him any points... It wasn't his idea, not agreed during his time in MoD, won't be ready till at least 2026, and is still of doubtful quality and success... Getting imported fighters on the other hand will be quicker (possible before 2024 for some), was initiated (and done) by him, got him international recognition, and the quality of the jets more assured...

Hell, if Prabowo actually did go through with any of the major deals, commit to KFX development, declares that he will commit more funding to R&D for military tech, aviation, rocketry and also commit to religious and cultural diversity.. I may end up voting for him in the next election...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Indos said:


> I am glad I voted for Jokowi, instead of Prabowo. It seems true for some one who is pro KFX/IFX program and local defense industry like me, he really serves and inline with my interest.
> 
> What ever Prabowo does with his meeting with France and US, it lets to Jokowi who will approve any big ticket acquisition. We know what happen when he heard about 2 billion USD Osprey order intention right ???



I thought KFX/IFX (together with CBG subs) is SBY's programs. From what I understand the reason why we seem to be uninterested to pay for the KFX/IFX is because Jokowi's administration (with strong PDIP influence in the background) is reluctant to continue what's basically a symbol of SBY success. 

Also I read somewhere that it's actually PT DI who pushes MoD to have more Airbus business as they will get something to work in return.


Whizzack said:


> Well.. at this point all of this is still just offerings... although some are already in a more advanced stage of negotiations... I also hope that whatever we chose now for our short - medium term needs, we will still keep KFX for the longer term..
> 
> Yeah, I too feel that the USD 2B Osprey is just too much for us, afterall the Osprey is basically just a tactical transport craft (albeit a very, very fancy one)... There's simply no strategic or deterrence value in it to justify its high cost... But I feel Jokowi might react differently for fighter jets though, he knows that we are lacking and in need now, so he may just actually agree with Prabowo and go ahead with a major purchase..



Didn't Kasad say clearly that TNI-AD wants Osprey and Black Hawk? It seems that the relation between Jokowi and all PangTNI + KStaff is excellent now. I wouldn't be surprised that Jokowi say yes to Osprey.


----------



## Indos

¿Por qué? said:


> I thought KFX/IFX (together with CBG subs) is SBY's programs. From what I understand the reason why we seem to be uninterested to pay for the KFX/IFX is because Jokowi's administration (with strong PDIP influence in the background) is reluctant to continue what's basically a symbol of SBY success.
> 
> Also I read somewhere that it's actually PT DI who pushes MoD to have more Airbus business as they will get something to work in return.



That is right it is SBY program. Jokowi is of course not as committed as the previous administration who started the program, but Jokowi is still better than Prabowo in term of the program continuation.

Prabowo has intention to make Indonesia out of the program while Jokowi still want Indonesia inside but with some reduce cost of development. I just know it when one of parliament member say it after parliament had closed meeting with Prabowo just a week before renegotiation meeting with South Korea delegation in Jakarta.


----------



## nametag

Indos said:


> That is right it is SBY program. Jokowi is of course not as committed as the previous administration who started the program, but Jokowi is still better than Prabowo in term of the program continuation.
> 
> Prabowo has intention to make Indonesia out of the program while Jokowi still want Indonesia inside but with some reduce cost of development. I just know it when one of parliament member say it after parliament had closed meeting with Prabowo just a week before renegotiation meeting with South Korea delegation in Jakarta.



Are you sure it's because of Prabowo not the other way around? Then can you explain to me why during Jokowi first term, even before prabowo is appointed as minister that the government have to sign the goddamn agreement multiple times and request to renegotiate the same agreement that the government already agreed and signed before almost every year. 
in to 2015 they signed "New" agreement, despite originally it was already agreed during SBY era.
*Agreement signing 2015*
Then in 2016 when South Korea complain about late payment, again we rambling about unfair agreement and want "new agreement". thus in to 2016 we signed a "new" agreement.
*Agreement signing 2016*
But in 2018 again we wanted to renegotiate the agreement, after south korea mull over payment.
*News in 2018*
And here we are in 2020 with the same "lagu lama" 😵

What's more baffling is that the the current government claimed that the program has been delayed since 2009 or since SBY era but the South Korea never complained during that time. There is a gap of information and contradiction between government claim and outside news/info about this issues, unfortunately same can be said about covid news in our country but that's off topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Whizzack

nametag said:


> Are you sure it's because of Prabowo not the other way around? Then can you explain to me why during Jokowi first term, even before prabowo is appointed as minister that the government have to sign the goddamn agreement multiple times and request to renegotiate the same agreement that the government already agreed and signed before almost every year.
> in to 2015 they signed "New" agreement, despite originally it was already agreed during SBY era.
> *Agreement signing 2015*
> Then in 2016 when South Korea complain about late payment, again we rambling about unfair agreement and want "new agreement". thus in to 2016 we signed a "new" agreement.
> *Agreement signing 2016*
> But in 2018 again we wanted to renegotiate the agreement, after south korea mull over payment.
> *News in 2018*
> And here we are in 2020 with the same "lagu lama" 😵
> 
> What's more baffling is that the the current government claimed that the program has been delayed since 2009 or since SBY era but the South Korea never complained during that time. There is a gap of information and contradiction between government claim and outside news/info about this issues, unfortunately same can be said about covid news in our country but that's off topic.



That's somewhat true... but I think what Indos meant was that, even though Jokowi himself seems ambiguous about the whole KFX project, he didn't seem hostile to the project itself, just that he wanted more concessions from it (more local work & tech share, non-cash payment, export permission, etc) to justify the cost we have to contribute to it... Prabowo on the other hand seems hostile to the project and just wants to take us out of it, and thus his negative comments about the project... 

On the other hand, our previous Def min simply seems to have no idea that the KFX project even exists..! 😅 😅

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ¿Por qué?

nametag said:


> Are you sure it's because of Prabowo not the other way around? Then can you explain to me why during Jokowi first term, even before prabowo is appointed as minister that the government have to sign the goddamn agreement multiple times and request to renegotiate the same agreement that the government already agreed and signed before almost every year.
> in to 2015 they signed "New" agreement, despite originally it was already agreed during SBY era.
> *Agreement signing 2015*
> Then in 2016 when South Korea complain about late payment, again we rambling about unfair agreement and want "new agreement". thus in to 2016 we signed a "new" agreement.
> *Agreement signing 2016*
> But in 2018 again we wanted to renegotiate the agreement, after south korea mull over payment.
> *News in 2018*
> And here we are in 2020 with the same "lagu lama" 😵
> 
> What's more baffling is that the the current government claimed that the program has been delayed since 2009 or since SBY era but the South Korea never complained during that time. There is a gap of information and contradiction between government claim and outside news/info about this issues, unfortunately same can be said about covid news in our country but that's off topic.



People do seem to have this kind of misguided impression that Prabowo is the antithesis of Jokowi only because of the 2014 and 2019 presidential election. While actually they are both coming from similar pole/ideology. Prabowo was Megawati's vice-president candidate in 2009 presidential election. It's also Prabowo who helped to promote Jokowi and Ahok in Jakarta's governor election. 

What people forget is that it's SBY/Demokrat who are in the opposite side of Mega/Jokowi/PDIP. As far as I understand Prabowo also have this kind of rivalry with SBY since their military days. 

So regarding this KFX/IFX problem, for me it's clear. It's SBY project. Jokowi/Mega/PDIP are totally against it. Prabowo only act as their political enforcer. The previous MoD couldn't do it probably because he couldn't do anything


----------



## ¿Por qué?

182 said:


> *Indonesia gets US nod for F-15 and F-18 fighter jet purchases*
> Verbal agreement was made at meeting this week, defense official says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two F-15 jets from the 125th Fighter Wing of the Florida Air National Guard perform a flyover on May 13, in Orlando, Florida. © AP
> ERWIDA MAULIA, Nikkei staff writerDecember 9, 2020 20:52 JST
> JAKARTA -- The U.S. has indicated it will sell F-15 and F-18 fighter jets to Indonesia following months of meetings between top defense officials from the two countries, according to a defense official in Jakarta.
> U.S. Acting Secretary of Defense Christopher Miller was in Jakarta on Monday and Tuesday to meet with Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto. During those meetings, Miller agreed to sell the two models of fighter jets to Indonesia, which has long wanted to upgrade from its aging F-16 fleet.
> Top of Miller's agenda was the South China Sea, a water where many territorial claims overlap and where China has built military bases. His visit follows Washington's lifting in October of a two-decade entry ban on Subianto over past allegations of human rights violations, allowing him to hold high-level talks with Pentagon officials.
> 
> But warming relations between the two countries has put Beijing on edge, according to Rodon Pedrason, director-general of defense strategy at Indonesia's Defense Ministry.
> "They asked, 'Why did you accept them?' To which we responded diplomatically. We don't want either China or the U.S. to feel neglected," Pedrason said in a webinar on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto, left, walks with acting U.S. Secretary of Defense Christopher Miller as they inspect guards during a meeting in Jakarta on Dec. 7. © AP
> Miller also met with Indonesian Military Commander Hadi Tjahjanto and discussed plans to step up training between the two forces.
> "The secretary emphasized the importance the [U.S] department of defense places on the bilateral partnership and in securing a free and open South China Sea and Indo-Pacific region," the U.S. embassy said in a press release.
> Pedrason said there had been some concerns that U.S. policy might change under Joe Biden, who will be sworn into office as president next month, although he reckoned that Washington would not renege on signed deals.
> "It is just a matter of how ready we are to provide the budget," he said. For now, no agreement has been signed.
> Indonesia has been pushing the U.S. to sell it F-15, F-18 and F-35 fighter jets, but finally agreed on only two models as the third could take up to 10 years to deliver, Pedrason said. The F-15s and F-18s are manufactured by U.S. aerospace companies McDonnell Douglas and Boeing.
> Major powers such as France, Britain, Germany and NATO have also approached Indonesia lately to discuss the South China Sea. Pedrason said Subianto is slated to visit Britain early next year, after having made more than 20 visits over the past year in search for good armament deals, including in France, Russia, Turkey and China.
> Manila will be Miller's next stop, after which he will head to Hawaii*,* from where he will attend a virtual meeting of defense ministers of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations and the bloc's partners.
> Pedrason said the defense ministry under Subianto has a grand plan of procuring more than 100 superior fighter jets, to add to Indonesia's current fleet of less than 60. "We'll have around 170 fighter jets at the end of it. Extraordinary," Pedrason said.
> He did not say when the ministry hopes to achieve that target, but added Indonesia hopes to make available between $9 billion and $11 billion for new weaponry and military equipment over the next 20 years. He said Indonesia was also planning to take soft-loan offers from countries like France, Turkey, China and Russia.
> As the deal for the new fighter jets could take years to come to fruition, Indonesia is planning to buy used aircraft such as the Eurofighter Typhoon, which can be delivered much sooner. Previous reports said Subianto was interested in purchasing 15 such aircraft from Austria.
> But Pedrason said the plan was only a stopgap.
> "It is most urgent for us now to have weaponry that can balance [the power] against red dot countries near us," he added, citing not just the South China Sea but also Indonesia's older border disputes with neighboring Malaysia and Singapore.
> Pedrason said the defense ministry is also planning to buy new models of military transport aircraft Hercules, C130J and C130H, manufactured by Lockheed Martin, as well as more submarines and patrol vessels. He added the ministry was planning to train up to 300 fighter jet pilots and around 100 pilots for Hercules over the next two years.
> _Additional reporting by Ismi Damayanti._



Trump (unilateral) vs Biden (multilateral).

Trump : "Give Indonesia F-15 & F-18!"
Biden : "Give them F-35!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Whizzack

Just a thought... but if we are getting Rafales would it be better if we get the naval (carrier) variant (Rafale-M) instead of the land variant (Rafale - C)...?

According to wikipedia, the M model has the following additions :
.._.the M model has a strengthened airframe, longer nose gear leg to provide a more nose-up attitude, larger tailhook between the engines, and a built-in boarding ladder... _

So I see the benefits of the navalised version as follows :
- _Strengthened airframe_ : This could mean a longer airframe life when used from land bases (instead of carrier), as landings on land bases are much less stressful than carrier landings.
- _Longer nose gear leg for more nose-up attitude_ : The purpose is likely to shorten take-off distance, this feature will be helpful when operating from forward bases which likely have shorter runways compared to main bases.
- _Larger tailhook_ : This will make capturing arresting cables easier when landing in short runways. Important to note is that TNI AU has been using the BAK-12 mobile arresting cable in airbases hosting F-16s, which could also be re-deployed to other airbases as required.
- _built-in boarding ladder : _definitely useful when operating from forward airbases which usually has minimal supporting facilities...

Not mentioned, but which I feel is a very significant feature for us :
- _Better corrosion resistance_ : As a naval plane it would've been designed for maritime environment and so is much better suited for deployment to our forward island bases such as the Natunas.. which would expose the jets to more seawater air as compared to inland bases...

On the other hand...
_- Consequently, the Rafale M weighs about 500 kg (1,100 lb) more than the Rafale C_... : It's about half a ton heavier compared to Rafale-C, and so could mean that its performance may be slightly inferior..
_- Higher cost ?_ : It could also mean that the unit price will be more expensive compared to Rafale-C
- Also there is no navalised version of the dual seat Rafale-B...

So would a naval version would be better for us...? rather than immediately dismissing it out of hand (due to us not having any carriers), I think it would at least deserve a brief cost performance study between the variants before making the decision...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fl0gger

Whizzack said:


> Just a thought... but if we are getting Rafales would it be better if we get the naval (carrier) variant (Rafale-M) instead of the land variant (Rafale - C)...?
> 
> According to wikipedia, the M model has the following additions :
> .._.the M model has a strengthened airframe, longer nose gear leg to provide a more nose-up attitude, larger tailhook between the engines, and a built-in boarding ladder... _
> 
> So I see the benefits of the navalised version as follows :
> - _Strengthened airframe_ : This could mean a longer airframe life when used from land bases (instead of carrier), as landings on land bases are much less stressful than carrier landings.
> - _Longer nose gear leg for more nose-up attitude_ : The purpose is likely to shorten take-off distance, this feature will be helpful when operating from forward bases which likely have shorter runways compared to main bases.
> - _Larger tailhook_ : This will make capturing arresting cables easier when landing in short runways. Important to note is that TNI AU has been using the BAK-12 mobile arresting cable in airbases hosting F-16s, which could also be re-deployed to other airbases as required.
> - _built-in boarding ladder : _definitely useful when operating from forward airbases which usually has minimal supporting facilities...
> 
> Not mentioned, but which I feel is a very significant feature for us :
> - _Better corrosion resistance_ : As a naval plane it would've been designed for maritime environment and so is much better suited for deployment to our forward island bases such as the Natunas.. which would expose the jets to more seawater air as compared to inland bases...
> 
> On the other hand...
> _- Consequently, the Rafale M weighs about 500 kg (1,100 lb) more than the Rafale C_... : It's about half a ton heavier compared to Rafale-C, and so could mean that its performance may be slightly inferior..
> _- Higher cost ?_ : It could also mean that the unit price will be more expensive compared to Rafale-C
> - Also there is no navalised version of the dual seat Rafale-B...
> 
> So would a naval version would be better for us...? rather than immediately dismissing it out of hand (due to us not having any carriers), I think it would at least deserve a brief cost performance study between the variants before making the decision...


It make sense but , Well like u dont know how our procurement like lol


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Whizzack said:


> Just a thought... but if we are getting Rafales would it be better if we get the naval (carrier) variant (Rafale-M) instead of the land variant (Rafale - C)...?
> 
> According to wikipedia, the M model has the following additions :
> .._.the M model has a strengthened airframe, longer nose gear leg to provide a more nose-up attitude, larger tailhook between the engines, and a built-in boarding ladder... _
> 
> So I see the benefits of the navalised version as follows :
> - _Strengthened airframe_ : This could mean a longer airframe life when used from land bases (instead of carrier), as landings on land bases are much less stressful than carrier landings.
> - _Longer nose gear leg for more nose-up attitude_ : The purpose is likely to shorten take-off distance, this feature will be helpful when operating from forward bases which likely have shorter runways compared to main bases.
> - _Larger tailhook_ : This will make capturing arresting cables easier when landing in short runways. Important to note is that TNI AU has been using the BAK-12 mobile arresting cable in airbases hosting F-16s, which could also be re-deployed to other airbases as required.
> - _built-in boarding ladder : _definitely useful when operating from forward airbases which usually has minimal supporting facilities...
> 
> Not mentioned, but which I feel is a very significant feature for us :
> - _Better corrosion resistance_ : As a naval plane it would've been designed for maritime environment and so is much better suited for deployment to our forward island bases such as the Natunas.. which would expose the jets to more seawater air as compared to inland bases...
> 
> On the other hand...
> _- Consequently, the Rafale M weighs about 500 kg (1,100 lb) more than the Rafale C_... : It's about half a ton heavier compared to Rafale-C, and so could mean that its performance may be slightly inferior..
> _- Higher cost ?_ : It could also mean that the unit price will be more expensive compared to Rafale-C
> - Also there is no navalised version of the dual seat Rafale-B...
> 
> So would a naval version would be better for us...? rather than immediately dismissing it out of hand (due to us not having any carriers), I think it would at least deserve a brief cost performance study between the variants before making the decision...



In terms of technical aspect I tend to agree. The problem would be, just like you pointed out, the price. It means we want to buy the more expensive variant of the already expensive fighter.

Personally, I think Prabowo has F-15 locked on in his mind. F-15 will give him much more popularity for 2024 presidential election than Rafale. 

Most Indonesian people don't know what Rafale is, never mind the technical comparison between fighters. On the other hand, they know that F-15 is "pesawat hebat" or at least heard positive vibes about it since it's been around for decades. 

Just compare these headlines from Indonesian press about Rafale and F-15.






Which one is more bombastic? 
Hilariously, one of them even put the name "Rafale" as trivia

The problem for Prabowo I think only if he wants to buy F-15 only or F-15 AND Rafale. Let's wait and see.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 182

*depohar60.official*

[Selasa, 03 November 2020]

•Depo Pemeliharaan 60 melaksanakan uji terima Senjata IWI Tavor X95 kaliber 5,56 yang dapat dikonversi menjadi 9 mm•

Uji terima ini dihadiri oleh Tim Penilai yang diketuai oleh Kasubdis Senmu, Kolonel Tek Waras Didik S, beserta tim uji dari Mabesau, yaitu dari Disaero, Dismat, Slogau, Dislitbangau, Sopsau, Koharmatau, Lambangjaau, Disadaau, dan Paskhas.

Senjata ini nantinya akan digunakan oleh Korp Pasukan Khas (Korpaskhas)

IWI Tavor X95 kaliber 5,56














soft news but this weapon is real new procurement


----------



## Indos

*Some benefit of KFX/IFX program beyond aerospace sector for Indonesia*


1. KFX/IFX program IMO is a good program to improve our national brand image that can later help many Indonesian local company to penetrate export market for high tech industrial product and modern services.

Modern service industry that for developing nation is currently lead by Indian should also be aimed by Indonesian local company and they should start to aim for export market.

2. KFX/IFX program can also be good to build confidence among our people and younger generation, even my 10 years old niece has known about the project and I believe this can help his confidence further to achieve higher dream. He also can speak English quite good and use the language among his peers in the complex. 50 % kids at his ages has used English during conversation between them in his neigborhood. So just think what would be the effect if that potential generation with all of their capabilities and internet infrastructure get confident from the fact that their nation is building 5 generation fighter with South Korea.

3. The program will improve nation standing/image and I think it is quite comparable like hosting an Olympic Games despite we only become junior partner of the program.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Comparing it with CN 235 program in late 1970's*

Talking about the cost, I believe the program can be quite comparable or maybe much less expensive than CN 235 program during late 1970's if we compare it with Indonesian GDP at that time. I talk about total development cost relative to GDP or government total spending.

So KFX/IFX program is like CN 235 program during late 1970's and too bad we dont know how much the cost is since CN 235 program cost so far is not available for public knowledge. At that time we also contribute 50 % of development cost while for KFX/IFX program it is only 20 %.

CN 235 program IMO is also very instrumental in building our confidence during that time that lead to our nation success in building high tech home grown industry relative to nations in our region (South East Asia) despite our low R&D budget.

So KFX/IFX program can become our other steroid to pursuit more development in high tech industry and the effect could be felt until 40 years from now like how CN 235 program has done since late 1970s until 2020.

This mentality thing is very important, it is like how determinant Jhon F. Kennedy is to bring man to the moon during cold war with USSR. That program thus help improving confidence among baby boomers despite the lead engineers at that time is German immigrant.

Jokowi has said previously about mental revolution (revolusi mental) during his first term administration and this program IMO can help him to achieve such goal perfectly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Whizzack

182 said:


> *depohar60.official*
> 
> [Selasa, 03 November 2020]
> 
> •Depo Pemeliharaan 60 melaksanakan uji terima Senjata IWI Tavor X95 kaliber 5,56 yang dapat dikonversi menjadi 9 mm•
> 
> Uji terima ini dihadiri oleh Tim Penilai yang diketuai oleh Kasubdis Senmu, Kolonel Tek Waras Didik S, beserta tim uji dari Mabesau, yaitu dari Disaero, Dismat, Slogau, Dislitbangau, Sopsau, Koharmatau, Lambangjaau, Disadaau, dan Paskhas.
> 
> Senjata ini nantinya akan digunakan oleh Korp Pasukan Khas (Korpaskhas)
> 
> IWI Tavor X95 kaliber 5,56
> 
> View attachment 695438
> 
> 
> soft news but this weapon is real new procurement



Lol! too focused on the big, shiny arms and almost forgetting the small arms... I wonder where did we procure it this time...? The Philippines...?  Also is this going to be the std (day-to-day) weapon for Korpaskhas, or is it for special missions only..?



¿Por qué? said:


> Personally, I think Prabowo has F-15 locked on in his mind. F-15 will give him much more popularity for 2024 presidential election than Rafale.



That may be true, but the problem would be the uncertainty of whether this offer will still stand under Biden... They say that the US will not renege a signed contract, but it's likely impossible to get such a complex contract prepared, agreed and signed in just a month! DSCA approval is required for FMS right..? that means the US congress will have to approve it first too... unlikely there's enough time, especially with the upcoming year-end holidays... Prabowo would be better off negotiating directly with the Biden administration later... 

That being said, the revelation that the US has now agreed to sell us the F-15s, might make the French (and the Austrians) more motivated to quickly wrap up negotiations and sign up the contract with us.. 😁

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Whizzack said:


> That being said, the revelation that the US has now agreed to sell us the F-15s, might make the French (and the Austrians) more motivated to quickly wrap up negotiations and sign up the contract with us.. 😁



I agree. The competition will become a bit more heated up. I think it's not only between the U.S. and France. Every arm dealers know exactly that we're facing potential big problem up north. They know the numbers that we want, and the projected deliveries from all countries involved. I wouldn't be surprised if those who have used jets they want to replace, especially double engine, will approach us for interim solution offer.



Whizzack said:


> That may be true, but the problem would be the uncertainty of whether this offer will still stand under Biden... They say that the US will not renege a signed contract, but it's likely impossible to get such a complex contract prepared, agreed and signed in just a month! DSCA approval is required for FMS right..? that means the US congress will have to approve it first too... unlikely there's enough time, especially with the upcoming year-end holidays... Prabowo would be better off negotiating directly with the Biden administration later...



I'm probably over-optimistic here, but I don't think Biden would change this particular policy of giving us F-15. We even still have no clue which variant that they will offer. They never said that they will give us EX. Even if they do, I don't think it would create much regional balance problem.

Anyway, for this one other thing it's not probably, but most definitely over-optimistic. I think we get better chance to buy F-35 from Biden than Trump.


----------



## Fl0gger

Just hold the dream for f 35 just hold.....trust me....it will just hurting your self if you dont...lol

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Whizzack said:


> The Philippines.


Ukraine 
They make tavor also
(If want kosher drone we can said azerbaycan)


----------



## Whizzack

I think we should tamper down our expectations for F-15s a bit... No sooner than the news broke out regarding the possibility of us getting F-15s and already there are 2 articles rebutting the it... Granted, the rebuttals doesn't directly come from our MoD, but it's not unusual for them to leak such information (or hints) through 3rd party sources rather than directly from themselves.









Arya Bantah Pemberitaan Media Jepang yang Sebut RI akan Beli Pesawat Tempur F-15 dan F-18 dari AS - Tribunnews.com


Klarifikasi ini merujuk dengan pemberitaan media asal Jepang Nikkei yang memuat detil jumlah kesepakatan.




www.tribunnews.com













Purnawirawan TNI AU: AS tak akan menjual F-15 dan F-18 tercanggih ke Indonesia


Amerika Serikat (AS) tidak akan menjual F-15 dan F-18 (F/A-18 –Redaksi) tercanggih kepada Indonesia. Indonesia sebaiknya memperkuat




www.airspace-review.com





On the other hand, there were no such counter-article rebutting the news of the Rafale and Typhoon when the news came out...

So I think it's not like it's certain that we won't choose F-15s, it's just that Rafale and Typhoon is likely still the leading candidates for now...


----------



## Whizzack

Ruhnama said:


> Ukraine
> They make tavor also
> (If want kosher drone we can said azerbaycan)



Soon all that stuff can be kosher.. directly from the source...  😁

Provided the below is true... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338070882074365953
What's in it for us though...??


----------



## whatintarnation

Whizzack said:


> Soon all that stuff can be kosher.. directly from the source...  😁
> 
> Provided the below is true...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338070882074365953
> What's in it for us though...??


Really? I thought our stance on Israel was non-supportive of the state. Hell, we're one of the few countries that openly support Palestine's movement for independence.


----------



## Whizzack

whatintarnation said:


> Really? I thought our stance on Israel was non-supportive of the state. Hell, we're one of the few countries that openly support Palestine's movement for independence.



The gov will be shooting themselves in the foot if this is true... Crazy! 

Our formal stance was that we will acknowledge and normalize relations with Israel, provided that the 2-State solution be implemented with Jerusalem (or at least the eastern part) as the Palestinian capital.

Seems like there's a lot of pressure to our gov regarding this issue recently... and the pressure is probably not only from traditional Israeli allies such as the US and Europe, but also likely from Arab states like Saudi Arabia and UAE... Even Pakistan seems to be under pressure to recognize Israel too...

Well... perhaps F-35s are no longer a distant dream in this case..


----------



## whatintarnation

Whizzack said:


> The gov will be shooting themselves in the foot if this is true... Crazy!
> 
> Our formal stance was that we will acknowledge and normalize relations with Israel, provided that the 2-State solution be implemented with Jerusalem (or at least the eastern part) as the Palestinian capital.
> 
> Seems like there's a lot of pressure to our gov regarding this issue recently... and the pressure is probably not only from traditional Israeli allies such as the US and Europe, but also likely from Arab states like Saudi Arabia and UAE... Even Pakistan seems to be under pressure to recognize Israel too...
> 
> Well... perhaps F-35s are no longer a distant dream in this case..


We shall not bend in the face of such evil. The Palestinian people deserve better, only when the 2 state solution is implemented will the prospect of even recognizing Israel should be considered.

Screw the F35. If it means betraying the Palestinians then forget about it.

You're right, it is crazy. The person who tweeted the thing is known for extravagant and exaggerated claims.

He's as trustworthy as OANN is what I'm saying.


Oh, and let's not forget about this








Indonesia's stance on Palestine remains unwavering: foreign ministry - ANTARA News


Indonesia's position on Palestine will remain steadfast in spite of the decision of the United Arab Emirates (UAE) and Bahrain to agree on normalizing ...




en.antaranews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> The gov will be shooting themselves in the foot if this is true... Crazy!
> 
> Our formal stance was that we will acknowledge and normalize relations with Israel, provided that the 2-State solution be implemented with Jerusalem (or at least the eastern part) as the Palestinian capital.
> 
> Seems like there's a lot of pressure to our gov regarding this issue recently... and the pressure is probably not only from traditional Israeli allies such as the US and Europe, but also likely from Arab states like Saudi Arabia and UAE... Even Pakistan seems to be under pressure to recognize Israel too...
> 
> Well... perhaps F-35s are no longer a distant dream in this case..



If you understand our foreign politics, that is not going to happen. Even under PDI-P administration, Indonesia is very vocal about Palestine and had many occasion where our diplomat slam US unconditional support on Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Whizzack said:


> Soon all that stuff can be kosher.. directly from the source...  😁
> 
> Provided the below is true...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338070882074365953
> What's in it for us though...??



Many people even Indonesians themselves totally misunderstand the reason why we refuse to acknowledge Israel. 

It's NOT about religion. Far from it. 

It's purely because we consider Israel as the colonialist who by force conquering Palestine exactly the same way the Dutch colonialized us for centuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Whizzack

¿Por qué? said:


> Many people even Indonesians themselves totally misunderstand the reason why we refuse to acknowledge Israel.
> 
> It's NOT about religion. Far from it.
> 
> It's purely because we consider Israel as the colonialist who by force conquering Palestine exactly the same way the Dutch colonialized us for centuries.



True... religion was never the issue for our non-recognition of Israel... although a lot sees (or assumes) it from the religion angle only... But we have been supporting the Palestinian cause for so long now that this issue has also become an emotional issue for a lot of our people... and so I don't think the gov can just accept a normalization with Israel without something for the Palestinian...


----------



## antonius123

¿Por qué? said:


> Many people even Indonesians themselves totally misunderstand the reason why we refuse to acknowledge Israel.
> 
> It's NOT about religion. Far from it.
> 
> It's purely because we consider Israel as the colonialist who by force conquering Palestine exactly the same way the Dutch colonialized us for centuries.




The one sees Israel as the colonialist is the one who sees this issue from religion point of view such as: "brotherhood" among moslem.


----------



## ¿Por qué?

antonius123 said:


> The one sees Israel as the colonialist is the one who sees this issue from religion point of view such as: "brotherhood" among moslem.



Since when PDIP ruling government who have been very vocal enforcing Palestine independence freeing themselves from the colonialist in the U.N., ever use "brotherhood among moslem" as their political reasoning? 🤣


----------



## Whizzack

All clear.. nothing to see here... 😁









Israel Ingin Buka Hubungan dengan RI, Kemlu Membantah


Israel tengah berupaya untuk melakukan normalisasi hubungan dengan Indonesia dan Oman, setelah berhasil melakukan normalisasi dengan sejumlah negara.




www.cnnindonesia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## antonius123

¿Por qué? said:


> Since when PDIP ruling government who have been very vocal enforcing Palestine independence freeing themselves from the colonialist in the U.N., ever use "brotherhood among moslem" as their political reasoning? 🤣




They may not see it that way, but for political reason they must care moslem consideration.


----------



## Fl0gger

Just back to the topic please...


----------



## whatintarnation

Whizzack said:


> All clear.. nothing to see here... 😁
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Ingin Buka Hubungan dengan RI, Kemlu Membantah
> 
> 
> Israel tengah berupaya untuk melakukan normalisasi hubungan dengan Indonesia dan Oman, setelah berhasil melakukan normalisasi dengan sejumlah negara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnnindonesia.com


See, what did I tell you.

Props to our Foreign Ministry for standing their ground.


----------



## Ruhnama

Whizzack said:


> The gov will be shooting themselves in the foot if this is true... Crazy!
> 
> Our formal stance was that we will acknowledge and normalize relations with Israel, provided that the 2-State solution be implemented with Jerusalem (or at least the eastern part) as the Palestinian capital.
> 
> Seems like there's a lot of pressure to our gov regarding this issue recently... and the pressure is probably not only from traditional Israeli allies such as the US and Europe, but also likely from Arab states like Saudi Arabia and UAE... Even Pakistan seems to be under pressure to recognize Israel too...
> 
> Well... perhaps F-35s are no longer a distant dream in this case..


Just think about internal turmoil or what the heck like that....
Protest and more protest


----------



## nametag

¿Por qué? said:


> Many people even Indonesians themselves totally misunderstand the reason why we refuse to acknowledge Israel.
> 
> It's NOT about religion. Far from it.
> 
> It's purely because we consider Israel as the colonialist who by force conquering Palestine exactly the same way the Dutch colonialized us for centuries.



may i remind everybody that the last time we bought israeli weapon (drone), the chairman of the parliament defence commission (komisi I DPR) is mahfudz siddiq from PKS. He knew exactly where it came from but there were no rejection and he even supported it. So even the perceived and the so called brotherhood party by pdip and their supporter didn't have problem with buying from israel albeit with limited media exposure. infact at that time it was the opposition/pdip who usually reject any weapon purchase from the government. so i think the problem is not religion, but money and politics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gundala

antonius123 said:


> The one sees Israel as the colonialist is the one who sees this issue from religion point of view such as: "brotherhood" among moslem.


Israel is the colonialist - thats a fact. Should Palestine be free? Yes, Should we recognize Israel? Yes.
Thats my take, the more I look into history of Israel, Palestine and surrounding states the more I can confirm that most of time we have partial history and mislead information about one event to the other due to political reason. Even trying to dig history site in one country can be complicated because it has to be scrutinized by govt officials. And if the site tells the history that can confirm the "other" side of story then they bury it back 


nametag said:


> so i think the problem is not religion, but money and politics


Yup

Should we be free to buy Israel defence or work with them to build our own defense industry capability and capacity? Hell yea...
We did buy from them, Mossad did train our intellegent officials at the beginning of Soeharto era, we did buy A-4 from them, we need to stop fooling ourselves


----------



## Alpha_PK

@Gundala 

What do Indonesians think about Israel?
Like do they hate them as much as the arabs hate Israelis?

Or is it neutral?


----------



## Indos

Alpha_PK said:


> @Gundala
> 
> What do Indonesians think about Israel?
> Like do they hate them as much as the arabs hate Israelis?
> 
> Or is it neutral?



Indonesian is a supporter of Palestinian, it is so clear, our government policy on the issue is a representation of Indonesian general public feeling. Even under secular PDI-P party, Indonesia administration is very vocal in supporting Palestinian, not to mention their work during UN Security Council membership. We are a democratic country, not a dictatorial regime.

Just check on the comment section and translate it using Google Translate. It has 370.000 Indonesian viewer.


----------



## Alpha_PK

@Indos nice to see.

You are the largest muslim country so it's good you're supporting the Palestinians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## antonius123

Gundala said:


> Israel is the colonialist - thats a fact. Should Palestine be free? Yes, Should we recognize Israel? Yes.
> Thats my take, the more I look into history of Israel, Palestine and surrounding states the more I can confirm that most of time we have partial history and mislead information about one event to the other due to political reason. Even trying to dig history site in one country can be complicated because it has to be scrutinized by govt officials. And if the site tells the history that can confirm the "other" side of story then they bury it back



Well, it is very debatable.
According to this journal:
*The Myth of Israel as a Colonialist Entity: An Instrument of Political Warfare to Delegitimize the Jewish State*




__





The Myth of Israel as a Colonialist Entity: An Instrument of Political Warfare to Delegitimize the Jewish State on JSTOR


While modern Israel was born in the aftermath of the British Mandate for Palestine, which called for a Jewish national home, its roots preceded the arrival of t...




www.jstor.org





Because:

Israel already existed long before and Jews already been settling there in Palestine region since thousand years ago long before so called Palestine nation exist; it is arab people that migrate and settling down slowly in the region, but even so Jewish people are still existant.
Even modern Israel established before Palestine state exist.
Palestine state was established as reaction to Israel state years after Israel state established
So according to these facts and logic, it is not Israel that ripping up Palestine but the other way round.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Welcome kamerads... 😁 Enjoy our hospitality...

Russian ships sure looks "muscular" compared to western ships..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338655900555309063

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

antonius123 said:


> Well, it is very debatable.
> According to this journal:
> *The Myth of Israel as a Colonialist Entity: An Instrument of Political Warfare to Delegitimize the Jewish State*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Myth of Israel as a Colonialist Entity: An Instrument of Political Warfare to Delegitimize the Jewish State on JSTOR
> 
> 
> While modern Israel was born in the aftermath of the British Mandate for Palestine, which called for a Jewish national home, its roots preceded the arrival of t...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jstor.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because:
> 
> Israel already existed long before and Jews already been settling there in Palestine region since thousand years ago long before so called Palestine nation exist; it is arab people that migrate and settling down slowly in the region, but even so Jewish people are still existant.
> Even modern Israel established before Palestine state exist.
> Palestine state was established as reaction to Israel state years after Israel state established
> So according to these facts and logic, it is not Israel that ripping up Palestine but the other way round.



Jews, Christians, Muslims has been around the area for thousands of years, that is fact... However it is also fact that in the mid 20th century the native Muslim population is the majority there... actually Muslims has been the majority in the area since about the 12th century, and before them it was a Christian majority... 

The modern Israeli state was a creation of European Jews, mostly European refugees and Zionists, and not by the native Palestinian Jews... The same refugees that was previously escaping from the Nazi genocide and given refuge in these lands, but instead of being grateful later turned against the native Palestinian population and took their lands instead... 

So you see the problem here..? You got to help a bunch of people in trouble, giving them shelter and refuge... but after things settled down instead of moving back (to Europe or wherever they came from), they take your homes, your lands, stripping you of your rights and turning you into a refugee in your own land... and later claiming that they are the rightful owner of the land, even though these people has not been living in the region for hundreds or thousands of years... that's the real issue here...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## antonius123

Whizzack said:


> Jews, Christians, Muslims has been around the area for thousands of years, that is fact... However it is also fact that in the mid 20th century the native Muslim population is the majority there... actually Muslims has been the majority in the area since about the 12th century, and before them it was a Christian majority...




They already proposed 2 separate state: Jewish State for Jews and whoever want to be their citizen, and Arab State for the moslem who doesn't want to be part of Jewish state.

Therefore there should be no so called colonialism since the beginning of the Israel state established.



> The modern Israeli state was a creation of European Jews, mostly European refugees and Zionists, and not by the native Palestinian Jews... The same refugees that was previously escaping from the Nazi genocide and given refuge in these lands, but instead of being grateful later turned against the native Palestinian population and took their lands instead...




It doesn't matter how Israel state establish including through creation of European Jews, as long as supported by people and they don't annexed land of the established state .



> So you see the problem here..? You got to help a bunch of people in trouble, giving them shelter and refuge... but after things settled down instead of moving back (to Europe or wherever they came from), they take your homes, your lands, stripping you of your rights and turning you into a refugee in your own land... and later claiming that they are the rightful owner of the land, even though these people has not been living in the region for hundreds or thousands of years... that's the real issue here...



Arab countries did not help anything. It was jews organization and British administration that help Jews survivors from holocaust to immigrate and settled in the British mandatory land.

The problem is: *arab countries cannot accept the presence of Jewish state in the middle east from the beginning*, and they created a Palestinian liberation movements to disrupt Jewish state.

Helping Jewish holocoust victim and rejecting Jewish state is 2 opposite attitude actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

antonius123 said:


> They already proposed 2 separate state: Jewish State for Jews and whoever want to be their citizen, and Arab State for the moslem who doesn't want to be part of Jewish state.
> 
> Therefore there should be no so called colonialism since the beginning of the Israel state established



Well.. in that case where's the Palestinian state then...? hmm..?
Regardless, you can't just come to someone else's land and suddenly claim 30%, 50%, or 90% of them, and force the inhabitants to accept it.



antonius123 said:


> It doesn't matter how Israel state establish including through creation of European Jews, as long as supported by people and they don't annexed land of the established state .



Of course it matters! Supported by whose people exactly...? If it's supported only by the invading people then it's nothing but occupation.. Did the native Palestinian people supported the creation of an Israeli state in their land..?



antonius123 said:


> Helping Jewish holocoust victim and rejecting Jewish state is 2 opposite attitude actually


Nonsense.. One can help Jews without having to support a Jewish state, no different to one helping Muslim without supporting Saudi Arabia, or helping a Chinese without supporting PRC or Taiwan..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

LOL we have derailed from topic. Like I said there are some history being tailored to suit one side where the other side do the same so it become blury. But the fact remain; after the war Israel took over Palestine land, some might argue its their right after getting attacked first as war prize for being the winner but that debatable as well. So lets end this by being agree to disagree


----------



## Indos

7 Vietnamese fishing vessels are captured in Natuna sea


----------



## antonius123

Whizzack said:


> Well.. in that case where's the Palestinian state then...? hmm..?
> Regardless, you can't just come to someone else's land and suddenly claim 30%, 50%, or 90% of them, and force the inhabitants to accept it.



Someone else land? whose land was it?
It was under British Mandatory, hence the authority of governance belong to British.



> Of course it matters! Supported by whose people exactly...? If it's supported only by the invading people then it's nothing but occupation.. Did the native Palestinian people supported the creation of an Israeli state in their land..?



Where doest it matter?
If you learn the history of Israel establishment, they never invaded any teritorry during the establishment, so there should be no occupation. If British transfer their authority/governance on Palestinian Land to Israel governance, it did not violate any law.

Which native Palestinian people you refer? Jews they accepted Israel state, if Moslem Arab could not accept then what should be the solution? then it should remain under Brittish Mandatory, or there should be 2 nation state on the land: Jewish state as aspired by Jews, and Arab state as requested by Moslem or Arab countries; but Arab did not accept any, they just refuse Jewish state in the middle east and perhaps would eradicate Jews there if possible.



> Nonsense.. One can help Jews without having to support a Jewish state, no different to one helping Muslim without supporting Saudi Arabia, or helping a Chinese without supporting PRC or Taiwan..



But what kind of help that Arab countries did at that time?


----------



## Whizzack

Not directly related to us but... for reference regarding CAATSA

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338546737884098560






a brief review of the document :
- _...for knowingly engaging in a *significant transaction*..._ : 
What counts as a significant transaction? is it contract value? if so what's the limit? USD 10 mil / 100 mil /1 B? or is it the strategic value of the arms (LoRAD, FIghter jets, etc) ? I'm wondering if we can avoid CAATSA when buying less valuable / less strategic arms like APCs, IFVs, artillery pieces, light arms, etc... Afterall our Marines are really fond of their Russian gears, and was planning on getting more BMP-3Fs, BT-3Fs... Also whether we can do modernization / upgrade of existing arms (ex Flanker fleet).

- _...imposing sanctions on the Republic of Turkey's *Presidency of Defense Industries (SSB)*..._ :
What is this SSB actually? Is it a government branch of Turkey? Is it a holding company of defense industries? a SOE? a private defense firm or company? an export-import company? if it turns out to be just a defense or export-import firm, then perhaps one can just create a shell company headed by someone of little significance and tasked to do all the importings from Russia... 

- _... The sanctions include *a ban on all US export licenses and authorizations to SSB, and an asset freeze and visa restrictions to SSB's president and other officers*..._ :
The sanctions seems to be very limited in scope, only to SSB, it's president and officers... no trade sanctions, banking/financial sanctions, arms embargo , etc... So if it's someone that has no assets in the US, nor travels to the US, or have any business links in the US, then the sanctions will not affect that person much right..?


----------



## Whizzack

antonius123 said:


> Someone else land? whose land was it?
> It was under British Mandatory, hence the authority of governance belong to British.


The land of the native Palestinians of course, who else..?
First of all, it's not "British Mandatory" it's "British Mandate"... Do you even understand what it means..?
It means that after WW1 the British has the responsibility to administer the territory as mandated by the League of Nations until such time that the territory become stable enough for self-rule... It was never a British territory or colony to begin with, it's not their right to give away... 



antonius123 said:


> Where doest it matter?
> If you learn the history of Israel establishment, they never invaded any teritorry during the establishment, so there should be no occupation. If British transfer their authority/governance on Palestinian Land to Israel governance, it did not violate any law.


Yes, they didn't invade at first, because they first came as immigrants and later as refugees to Palestine... only later, especially after WW2 that they began to forcefully seize more territories around them. Btw the British didn't handover anything to the Jews or Zions or Arabs... they just left when the territory became chaotic by ending the mandate and handing it over to the UN... there were no rights of determinations, or votes, or referendum or anything for the Palestinians.



antonius123 said:


> if Moslem Arab could not accept then what should be the solution?


If there was a vote or a referendum and the majority of the Palestinian refused the creation of Israel or the partition, then in my personal opinion, the best solution would be to create a state of Israel in Europe, in territories taken from Germany.. After all it's the Germans that did the genocide... and most of the Jews were of European origin.



antonius123 said:


> But what kind of help that Arab countries did at that time?


I don't know what help the other (non-Palestinian) Arabs gave them, but the Palestinians gave them shelter when they were refugees.. and the Palestinian well being is all that matters here, after all it is the Palestinian territory that's under Israeli occupation and not Saudi Arabian, or UAE, or Iraq, etc... btw the official UN term for Palestine territory is the Occupied Palestinian Territory (OPT), that in itself is already self explanatory of the current status of Palestine, no matter how much you or Israel wants to sugarcoat it.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Well.. I think I have derailed this thread far enough... This is the Indonesian thread, not Palestine, or Israel, nor middle east history... The only reason it was posted here is because there were news that we were considering recognizing Israel... But our MOFA has confirmed that it's not true, at least until the 2-state solution is realized, so there's nothing else to discuss regarding this matter now...









Indonesia Denies in Talks with Israel


Indonesia denies Israeli media claims of normalizing ties with Israel and thus reaffirming their unwavering support for Palestine.




jakartaglobe.id

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

Indos said:


> 7 Vietnamese fishing vessels are captured in Natuna sea


Vietnam? I thought we already settled overlapping EEZ with them, or is it just some fisherman nakal?


----------



## antonius123

Whizzack said:


> The land of the native Palestinians of course, who else..?
> First of all, it's not "British Mandatory" it's "British Mandate"... Do you even understand what it means..?
> It means that after WW1 the British has the responsibility to administer the territory as mandated by the League of Nations until such time that the territory become stable enough for self-rule... It was never a British territory or colony to begin with, it's not their right to give away...



Let set aside semantic play at the moment.

The question is: "who is the native Palestinian?" arab or jews, and why? Because newly immigrating Jews could also claim they are native Palestinian also as their ancestor was coming from that land who left their land/property behind due to war/oppression/etc.

Furthermore: the fate of the land could not be based on nativity; all the settler have same right to decide. Same like Singapore when she was founded, majority of the people were not native, but all the settler tried to decide their fate and formulated it into a nation concept called Singapore.

Although not British Colony, it was under British Mandate. You know what it means?
That means under british governance/rule, not under Arab nations; that means Palestinian land doesnt belong to Arab nations but was "empty".



> Yes, they didn't invade at first, because they first came as immigrants and later as refugees to Palestine... only later, especially after WW2 that they began to forcefully *seize more territories around them*. Btw the British didn't handover anything to the Jews or Zions or Arabs... they just left when the territory became chaotic by ending the mandate and handing it over to the UN... there were no rights of determinations, or votes, or referendum or anything for the Palestinians.




What do you mean those immigrants/refugee seize more territories around them? Becoming immigrant doesnt mean they have to attack, rob and occupy someone property. The notion that Jews immigrant looting native arab houses is baseless accusation. As new immigrant you can land on shelters, work for money and later on buy house/properties. Same like arabs immigrated to palestine land thousand years ago and became settler, doesn't mean they rob Jew's house.

This false notion reside and some of our fellows, and become the false foundation for them to judge.

British did not hand over to Jews, but intended so.
In 1922, the League of Nations granted Britain the Mandate for Palestine under terms which included the *Balfour Declaration with its promise to the Jews, and with similar provisions regarding the Arab Palestinians.*

So based on this, later on UN proposed UN Partition Plan for Palestinian land that allow Jewish State and Arab State on the land.



> If there was a vote or a referendum and the majority of the Palestinian refused the creation of Israel or the partition, then in my personal opinion, the best solution would be to create a state of Israel in Europe, in territories taken from Germany.. After all it's the Germans that did the genocide... and most of the Jews were of European origin.



Referendum regarding Israel fate can only be done on Israel citizen.
We can't run referendum on non Israel citizen (current Palestinian country), for the fate of Israel nation.
Israel people want Israel state, and we never heard any rebellion inside Israel demanding referendum.



> I don't know what help the other (non-Palestinian) Arabs gave them, but the *Palestinians gave them shelter when they were refugees..* and the Palestinian well being is all that matters here, after all it is the Palestinian territory that's under Israeli occupation and not Saudi Arabian, or UAE, or Iraq, etc... btw the official UN term for Palestine territory is the Occupied Palestinian Territory (OPT), that in itself is already self explanatory of the current status of Palestine, no matter how much you or Israel wants to sugarcoat it.



Can you back this with credible source?



> Well.. I think I have derailed this thread far enough... This is the Indonesian thread, not Palestine, or Israel, nor middle east history... The only reason it was posted here is because there were news that we were considering recognizing Israel... But our MOFA has confirmed that it's not true, at least until the 2-state solution is realized, so there's nothing else to discuss regarding this matter now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia Denies in Talks with Israel
> 
> 
> Indonesia denies Israeli media claims of normalizing ties with Israel and thus reaffirming their unwavering support for Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jakartaglobe.id




We are discussing on why Indonesia must view Israel as the collonialis nation. You can put this discussion somewhere else which you think more suitable anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Brothers stick to Indonesian news please. You can discuss Palestine on other threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Gundala said:


> Vietnam? I thought we already settled overlapping EEZ with them, or is it just some fisherman nakal?



Nope, we havent settled the dispute yet. I suspect it is due to overlapping claim, not necessarily intruding our EEZ in purpose.


----------



## 182

*KRI Klewang 625 (1)*
by KKIP | Dec 2, 2020 | Artikel | 0 comments








*Bagian 1*

Bicara soal perkembangan kapal perang, Indonesia tidak kalah dengan negara-negara lain. Salah satu yang menjadi kebanggaan Indonesia adalah KRI Klewang 625 yang dibuat oleh PT Lundin.
KRI Klewang 625 ini merupakan tipe Kapal Cepat Rudal (KCR) Trimaran (tiga lunas/trimaran). Kapal ini dipersenjatai misil antikapal C-705 berdaya jelajah 120 km, juga dipersenjatai dengan meriam otomatis Type 730.
Selain itu KRI Klewang 625 juga dilengkapi sistem Sewaco modern, dan diproyeksikan akan menjadi kekuatan pemukul TNI AL yang handal dan menakutkan di lautan, karena mampu menginduksi panas dan sulit dideteksi oleh radar lawan.

*Spesifikasi*
Bicara soal spesifikasi, kapal yang dibuat di Banyuwangi memiliki spesifikasi yang luar biasa.

1. Panjang
Untuk panjang efektif 60,7 meter sedangkan untuk panjang keseluruhan (length overall) mencapai 63 meter. Untuk panjang kapal sendiri bila di permukaan air (length on waterline) 61 meter.

2. Water Draft.
Untuk water draft sendiri 1,2 meter.

3. Beam Overall
Beam overall 16 meter

4. Bobot
Untuk bobot keselurunan mencapai 219 ton. Sedangkan untuk berat bobot mati dari kapal ini 53,1 GT.

5. Kecepatan
Bicara soal kecepatan maksimum mencapai tiga puluh lima knot.

6. Mesin
Menggunakan empat unit mesin penggerak pokok. Mesin utama 4x MAN 1800 marine diesel engine nominal 1.800 PK [3]+ 4x waterjet MJP55. Dengan adanya empat mesin ini mampu menembus ombak setinggi enam meter.

7. Jangkauan
Untuk jangkauan sendiri range 2.000 nm (mill laut).

8. Persenjataan
Seperti yang dijelaskan di atas, persenjataan sendiri KRI Klewang 625 misil antikapal C-705 dan meriam otomatis Type 730 (7 laras kaliber 30 mm), Untuk C-705 sendiri memiliki spesifikasi singkat sebagai berikut:

9 .Hulu ledak: 110 Kg HVDT-H high explosive.
10. Mesin: motor roket.
11. Propellant: solid fuel.
12. Kecepatan: High sub sonic.
13. Jangkauan: 75 – 80 Km
14. Pemandu : Radar/TV/Infrared
15. Bahan Pembuatan Kapal
Kapal cepat dengan struktur utama terbuat dari konstruksi sandwich dengan lapisan kulit (face skin) dari komposit serat karbon (CFRP) yang lebih ringan daripada konstruksi metal.

16. Dek kapal
Secara internal, kapal memiliki tiga dek. Akomodasi pasukan hingga dua puluh sembilan orang, termasuk tim pasukan khusus menggunakan 1 buah RHIB X2K 11 meter yang mampu mencapai kecepatan 50 knot 



*KRI Klewang 625 (2)*
by KKIP | Dec 7, 2020 | Artikel | 0 comments






Sumber Foto : Wikipedia

*Bagian 2

Pembuatan Kapal*
Proses pembuatan kapal ini menghabiskan dana sekitar seratus empat belas miliar yang diambil dari anggaran belanja modal devisa tahun anggaran 2009. Kapal ini menapaki sejarah baru industri kapal perang di Indonesia, karena untuk pertama kalinya dalamkelas trimaran menggunakan bahan komposit sandwich dengan serat karbon.



*Kelebihan KRI Klewang 625*
Salah
satu kelebihan yang paling menonjol dari Klewang 625 memiliki teknologi
Stealth yang tidak bisa dilacak oleh radar.Teknologi stealth ini juga
dimiliki pesawat terbang intai F-117 Night Hawk milik Angkatan Udara
Amerika Serikat.


*Klewang 2 akan segera meluncur*
Meski semua spesifikasi mumpuni, sayangnya Klewang 625 harus terbakar sebulan setelah peluncuran, sehingga kita tidak bisa melihat secara langsung bentuk fisik dari kapal ini. Meski begitu, sebentar lagi akan diluncurkan Klewang 2 yang akan menggantikan Klewang 625 dengan spesifikasi yang tidak jauh berbeda.

KKIP said soon, so folks get ready

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Whizzack

182 said:


> *Klewang 2 akan segera meluncur*
> Meski semua spesifikasi mumpuni, sayangnya Klewang 625 harus terbakar sebulan setelah peluncuran, sehingga kita tidak bisa melihat secara langsung bentuk fisik dari kapal ini. Meski begitu, sebentar lagi akan diluncurkan Klewang 2 yang akan menggantikan Klewang 625 dengan spesifikasi yang tidak jauh berbeda.
> 
> KKIP said soon, so folks get ready



Oh man! can't wait for this... I wonder if we will see Swedish subsystems (CMS, weapons) in it..? If not, any guess from where...? Not Chinese I hope...


----------



## Gundala

182 said:


> Bicara soal kecepatan maksimum mencapai tiga puluh lima knot.


*35 knots!!!! That is the real Kapal Cepat Rudal!! *But I have enough PhP for this baby. Hopefully she will hit the water soon to be tested.  

Oh btw 705 for the missiles? Really? Im guessing we still have lots of them instock


----------



## Whizzack

Time for Rafale to shine..?









Will scars from US sanctions drive Indonesia to buy Rafale?


Indonesia needs new fighter aircraft, that much is clear, but its traditional appetite for buying both Russian and US hardware may have been supressed by fears of Washington's policy whims, potentially opening the door to France and the Dassault Rafale.




www.flightglobal.com


----------



## 182

*Ai-450 ER*  






*Dimensions*
Wingspan : 2.48 m

*Weights*
Max takeoff weight : 5500 grams
Max payload weight : 700 grams
*Airframe*
Material : Composite Fibeglass
*Performance*
Endurance : 60 – 70 minutes
Operation Attitude : max 1000 m ASL
Cruise Speed : 80 kmh
Propulsion : Electric Bushless Motors
Range : 60 km
Mapping Capacity : up to 4000 Ha/day
*Communication*
System Frequencies : 2.4 GHz Remote 900 MHz Telemetry
Range : 10 km
*Sensor Option*
High Resolution Imaging : Sony A5000
Perusahaan Pembuat : PT. Global Inovasi Informasi Indonesia


KKIP: another drone project? lets wait & see, more incoming drones next year guys


----------



## Gundala

Whizzack said:


> Time for Rafale to shine..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will scars from US sanctions drive Indonesia to buy Rafale?
> 
> 
> Indonesia needs new fighter aircraft, that much is clear, but its traditional appetite for buying both Russian and US hardware may have been supressed by fears of Washington's policy whims, potentially opening the door to France and the Dassault Rafale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.flightglobal.com


Yea specially after the turks sanction, some embargo phobia people might be triggered.
But to be honest Im not sure how our MoD going to come up with enough budget/resource to get the Rafale, and if its a mix of brand new/used one they going to have to dance around the regulation and domestic politics wave.


----------



## Ruhnama

Whizzack said:


> Not directly related to us but... for reference regarding CAATSA
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338546737884098560
> View attachment 696507
> 
> 
> a brief review of the document :
> - _...for knowingly engaging in a *significant transaction*..._ :
> What counts as a significant transaction? is it contract value? if so what's the limit? USD 10 mil / 100 mil /1 B? or is it the strategic value of the arms (LoRAD, FIghter jets, etc) ? I'm wondering if we can avoid CAATSA when buying less valuable / less strategic arms like APCs, IFVs, artillery pieces, light arms, etc... Afterall our Marines are really fond of their Russian gears, and was planning on getting more BMP-3Fs, BT-3Fs... Also whether we can do modernization / upgrade of existing arms (ex Flanker fleet).
> 
> - _...imposing sanctions on the Republic of Turkey's *Presidency of Defense Industries (SSB)*..._ :
> What is this SSB actually? Is it a government branch of Turkey? Is it a holding company of defense industries? a SOE? a private defense firm or company? an export-import company? if it turns out to be just a defense or export-import firm, then perhaps one can just create a shell company headed by someone of little significance and tasked to do all the importings from Russia...
> 
> - _... The sanctions include *a ban on all US export licenses and authorizations to SSB, and an asset freeze and visa restrictions to SSB's president and other officers*..._ :
> The sanctions seems to be very limited in scope, only to SSB, it's president and officers... no trade sanctions, banking/financial sanctions, arms embargo , etc... So if it's someone that has no assets in the US, nor travels to the US, or have any business links in the US, then the sanctions will not affect that person much right..?


Like KKIP in here SSB in english Presidency of Defence Industries

Maybe affactes the SSB itself?
So if turks is our nation maybe affected kkip

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339631180031938561

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335578995962728450

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Night Patrol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

*Indonesian Marine Force*








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338294049342586880

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> Night Patrol



For a so called "hangar queen" this squadron sure seems to fly rather frequently... 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A preview of things to come...? 😧








The US can no longer turn a blind eye to abuses in Papua


The Biden administration has to reconsider support for the Indonesian military until it addresses abuse of civilians.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

*PAL Completes the Last Block Loading of the Indonesian Navy Hospital Ship*

18 Desember 2020




Mast installation in progress (photo : PAL)

*PTPAL Indonesia's Hospital Ship (BRS) Construction Progress has reached 82%*
Progres Pembangunan Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit (BRS) PTPAL Indonesia telah mencapai 82 %
Pembangunan kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit (BRS) berjalan sesuai on schedule. Komitmen tersebut ditunjukkan dengan telah dilaksanakan proses loading block tiang agung (Foremast) yang menjadi block loading terakhir pada bangunan atas Kapal BRS. 

Proses loading block dengan total 121 block diselesaikan tepat waktu dan dilakukan dengan accuracy control yang tinggi oleh Insan PAL untuk menghasilkan produk yang tepat mutu.

Direncanakan pada akhir Desember 2020, Kapal Bantu Rumah Sakit (BRS) akan melaksanakan launching ceremony.

(PAL)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*Glass Cockpit New Helicopter Bell 412 EPI TNI-AD*





* Gatling Gun*













credit to* bengpuspenerbad10*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> For a so called "hangar queen" this squadron sure seems to fly rather frequently...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> A preview of things to come...? 😧
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US can no longer turn a blind eye to abuses in Papua
> 
> 
> The Biden administration has to reconsider support for the Indonesian military until it addresses abuse of civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com



Yup those Sukhoi are one of our back bone fighters, no doubt about it and it can be seen by the fact that almost if not all black flights were getting caught by those Sukhois instead of F 16. So it speaks a lot that Indonesia needs long range fighter and that is why KFX/IFX are double engine and can also carry 2 fuel tanks. Even without 2 additional fuel tanks, KFX/IFX is designed to fly farther than F 16 and F 35.

I doubt Jokowi will let Prabowo to get 20 billion USD loan since our debt to GDP ratio will reach 40 % in 2021 due to huge borrowing to finance those economic stimulus for both 2020 and 2021 period. Instead of adding more loan, I think government will try to lower that ratio. Furthermore, since defense ministry has already got second biggest spending after infrastructure ministry (PUPR), so I doubt they will get those 20 billion USD loan.

As I said we dont have any option beside trying to be independence in defense procurement. Buying Russian fighters seem not viable anymore after that CATSAA from USA and looking to China is also not our option since they are our potential adversary in SCS. In the other hand, USA has a history to impose sanction as we had experienced for 10 years during 1995-2005 period and Today we see Turkey, one of NATO member, gets sanction intended to curb their defense industry growth.

We need to prepare and because of that our procurement should be designed very pro our defense industry. My suggestion is to delay fighter procurement until KFX/IFX program reach its mass production stage in 2026 inshaAllah. Some defense budget should be used for paying our financial obligation on the program and also set aside 5 % of our defense budget for R&D program in defense sector.

Of course KFX/IFX program still relies on US engine but the program is the best step for Indonesia to start becoming more independent in its fighter need. Nothing can be achieved over night, we must start somewhere or being risk getting dependent to other powerful countries forever.

Nation with short sight has been proven to become less developed than nation with long sight and ready to be patience and sacrifice to achieve their long term goals. Indonesia as fourth most populous nation with blessing from Allah with its rich natural resources,vast land and sea, and is located in a strategic location, adding it with the fact that we have become 7 largest economy in the world (PPP basis), should aim big.

It is like when my oldest brother wife sold her brand new car which was given by her father when she married my brother and use it for business in property sector (building and selling homes). She was still in early 20's at that time and just completed her bachelor degree. Instead of enjoying the car, she sacrifices it for the sake of making something more productive that later can bring her more money. It turn out she can make a big house in Jakarta from her business while my brother still worked as civil servant doctor in a state hospital at that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Whizzack

182 said:


> *Glass Cockpit New Helicopter Bell 412 EPI TNI-AD*
> View attachment 697505
> 
> * Gatling Gun*
> View attachment 697507
> 
> 
> credit to* bengpuspenerbad10*


Definitely not your Daddy's Huey..! 😁👍 
Is this why we are still happy using these choppers instead of getting Blackhawks?


----------



## Indos

Indonesia parliament members visit Turkey

Indonesia Commission 1 (Defense Related matter) Chairmant, Meutia Hafid with Turkey Defense Industry President, Prof Ismail Demir.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332583646377762817

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lasa-X

Indos said:


> Yup those Sukhoi are one of our back bone fighters, no doubt about it and it can be seen by the fact that almost if not all black flights were getting caught by those Sukhois instead of F 16. So it speaks a lot that Indonesia needs long range fighter and that is why KFX/IFX are double engine and can also carry 2 fuel tanks. Even without 2 additional fuel tanks, KFX/IFX is designed to fly farther than F 16 and F 35.
> 
> I doubt Jokowi will let Prabowo to get 20 billion USD loan since our debt to GDP ratio will reach 40 % in 2021 due to huge borrowing to finance those economic stimulus for both 2020 and 2021 period. Instead of adding more loan, I think government will try to lower that ratio. Furthermore, since defense ministry has already got second biggest spending after infrastructure ministry (PUPR), so I doubt they will get those 20 billion USD loan.
> 
> As I said we dont have any option beside trying to be independence in defense procurement. Buying Russian fighters seem not viable anymore after that CATSAA from USA and looking to China is also not our option since they are our potential adversary in SCS. In the other hand, USA has a history to impose sanction as we had experienced for 10 years during 1995-2005 period and Today we see Turkey, one of NATO member, gets sanction intended to curb their defense industry growth.
> 
> We need to prepare and because of that our procurement should be designed very pro our defense industry. My suggestion is to delay fighter procurement until KFX/IFX program reach its mass production stage in 2026 inshaAllah. Some defense budget should be used for paying our financial obligation on the program and also set aside 5 % of our defense budget for R&D program in defense sector.
> 
> Of course KFX/IFX program still relies on US engine but the program is the best step for Indonesia to start becoming more independent in its fighter need. Nothing can be achieved over night, we must start somewhere or being risk getting dependent to other powerful countries forever.
> 
> Nation with short sight has been proven to become less developed than nation with long sight and ready to be patience and sacrifice to achieve their long term goals. Indonesia as fourth most populous nation with blessing from Allah with its rich natural resources,vast land and sea, and is located in a strategic location, adding it with the fact that we have become 7 largest economy in the world (PPP basis), should aim big.
> 
> It is like when my oldest brother wife sold her brand new car which was given by her father when she married my brother and use it for business in property sector (building and selling homes). She was still in early 20's at that time and just completed her bachelor degree. Instead of enjoying the car, she sacrifices it for the sake of making something more productive that later can bring her more money. It turn out she can make a big house in Jakarta from her business while my brother still worked as civil servant doctor in a state hospital at that time.


Why delay fighter procurement until at least 2026? You do realise sku 14 has to borrow flankers from sku 11 right? 
You do know that MEF still the obligation to fill by Dephan? 

And by 2026, it won't suddently go directly mass production. It will be initial production first and South Korea will get them. Indonesia? Wait in the line after that. So it will be at least 2028 before it come to TNI AU hanggar. 8 more years at least. 

Btw, having IFX doesn't mean you will independently free all you can use. Engines, avionics and weapon systems are from other countries. 

So are you going to wait for at least 8 years to get some so-called 'independent' fighter while at the same time Hawk 100/200 fleets need to replace, sku 14 needs their new fighters, and make new squadrons at the same time? I haven't put the decrease of SDM to handle the aircraft between those gap years.


----------



## Indos

Lasa-X said:


> Why delay fighter procurement until at least 2026? You do realise sku 14 has to borrow flankers from sku 11 right?
> You do know that MEF still the obligation to fill by Dephan?



Why not delay the procurement ? Are we at war at the moment or are we going to be at war 6 years from now ? Do you think fishing right dispute in North Natuna sea with China will lead to war ??? Do you think China will risk their trading, investment with Indonesia and ASEAN over that small dispute ? Not to mention both US and China want to get Indonesia into their side or at least stay neutral due to their rivalry and Indonesia geopolitical status as regional power and the most influential member in ASEAN if not de-facto leader (as stated by US foreign ministry).

MEF is not a holy book. Do you think with current economic condition we also want to complete that MEF which is made by previous administration ? The target is too ambitious and we should try to complete it step by step by considering both our economic condition and long term defense industry goals/needs.

Those squadron 14 has already gotten 3 flankers and we also have had flankers simulator so they can still practice until new planes are coming. Maybe better to wait until CATSAA doesnt effect anymore and buy Su 35 since we need heavy fighter that can do Naval attack with Brahmos because our potential dispute is in the sea. That will be inline with the current Flanker present and we also can pay half amount of the contract figure using our commodity that can help the economy as well.

While waiting for the completion of KFX/IFX program (inshaAllah), we can have more focus on Navy and Army needs in equipment that has meaningful local defense industry contribution like frigates/OPV/submarine/APC/medium tank/ammunition/rockets/tactical vehicles/ others.

For Airforce better to spend on more AMRAMM and Sidewinder with meaningful amount of deal so that we can get substantive TOT that can be useful for our indigenous missile program. Any way our AMRAAM and Sidewinder are too few and with the coming of NASAMS system the number become ridiculously small, why do we need to buy more fighter if we dont have enough ammunition to even support our current fighter planes in case small conflict happen in Ambalat block ?



Lasa-X said:


> And by 2026, it won't suddently go directly mass production. It will be initial production first and South Korea will get them. Indonesia? Wait in the line after that. So it will be at least 2028 before it come to TNI AU hanggar. 8 more years at least.



Of course there will be initial production first but that stage is still part of mass production stage. How do you know that we are going to wait in the line ? Indonesian production engineers are also contributing and learning the manufacturing of those planned 6 prototype where the first one is currently being manufactured.

One of the prototype will also be produced in Indonesia with the help of the Korean which is based on work shared deal that have already been agreed in 2015. I assumed the initial production stage will be both conducted by Korean and Indonesia in the same time since both parties are involved in making those 6 planned prototypes. I have to make it clear here since some maybe forget that KFX/IFX will be produced both in KAI Korea and PT Dirgantara Indonesia facility (with different work share due to different investment contribution (80% vs 20 %).

Well even 8 more years is not really that long and shouldnt become the problem as we have already had several capable fighter squadrons that are enough for the next 10 years. We had some serious dispute before with Malaysia but Malaysia also faces delay with their MRCA program and none of our neighbor actually are brave enough to make any conflict with Indonesia as we can be very powerful if we want, considering to our economy and population.



Lasa-X said:


> Btw, having IFX doesn't mean you will independently free all you can use. Engines, avionics and weapon systems are from other countries.



You seem to have a comprehension problem and dont see the main point that I try to bring at my previous comment. Did I say "nothing can be achieve overnight" and "we should start some where" ??? I also have mentioned what you stated above if you read my previous explanation thoroughly.

Not to mention other comment that I made that we need to spare 5 % of defense budget for R&D program and prefer our local defense industry in our procurement process so that they can improve their sophistication in the future and hopefully we can achieve total independency like China some where in the future inshaAllah. This is what I mean to aim big.



Lasa-X said:


> So are you going to wait for at least 8 years to get some so-called 'independent' fighter while at the same time Hawk 100/200 fleets need to replace, sku 14 needs their new fighters, and make new squadrons at the same time? I haven't put the decrease of SDM to handle the aircraft between those gap years.



Yes, it is better to wait for the next 6-8 years rather than the money is spent on imported fighters and lost KFX/IFX program forever. Do you think we have huge financial capability at the moment ? Do you think this Jokowi administration who are stingy on R&D program and even dont have money to spend on N 245 program which only needs 300 million USD to complete its development will keep spending money on KFX/IFX program ( 2 bilion USD ) after we use around 3-5 billion USD to buy imported fighter ?? Even he has delayed paying our financial contribution for the program since 2017 (just paid again once in early 2019)

Look, this is our last chance to enter fighter development program. If we lost this program I dont think there will be any advance country who will offer us similar program in the future. Maybe Turkey, but it will be after 2040 with their new program since they have already had TFX program at the moment and this if ever happen will delay our progress for more than 2 decades in acquiring capability on fighter development.

Or do we want to make our own 5 generation fighter alone and spend around 10 billion USD (140 trillion Rupiah) with the possibility to only be bought by ourselves (will be very expensive per plane) since other advanced country with better experience and capability must be able to make much superior fighter than us ? Do you think we will also get helped by Lockheed Martin with our new fighter project and get at least 20 technologies that they have given to KFX/IFX program ?

Any way buying F 35 also needs another 8 years for first delivery alone and other new fighter also need maybe 4-8 years on their delivery. Not much different.

Hawk 100/200 planes were delivered in 1998-early 2000. Not really too old since our F 16 planes that were delivered in 1989-1990 are still being operated and even after 30 years of operation are now being upgraded and refurbished. Indonesia has also been able to do overhaul on Hawk independently. Any way recent decision made by Mindef also suggests that our Hawk are likely to be refurbished or get their operational life prolonged a bit (until KFX/IFX planes can replace them all inshaAllah ).


----------



## Lasa-X

Indos said:


> Why not delay the procurement ? Are we at war at the moment or are we going to be at war 6 years from now ? Do you think fishing right dispute in North Natuna sea with China will lead to war ??? Do you think China will risk their trading, investment with Indonesia and ASEAN over that small dispute ? Not to mention both US and China want to get Indonesia into their side or at least stay neutral due to their rivalry and Indonesia geopolitical status as regional power and the most influential member in ASEAN if not de-facto leader (as stated by US foreign ministry).
> 
> MEF is not a holy book. Do you think with current economic condition we also want to complete that MEF which is made by previous administration ? The target is too ambitious and we should try to complete it step by step by considering both our economic condition and long term defense industry goals/needs.
> 
> Those squadron 14 has already gotten 3 flankers and we also have had flankers simulator so they can still practice until new planes are coming. Maybe better to wait until CATSAA doesnt effect anymore and buy Su 35 since we need heavy fighter that can do Naval attack with Brahmos because our potential dispute is in the sea. That will be inline with the current Flanker present and we also can pay half amount of the contract figure using our commodity that can help the economy as well.
> 
> While waiting for the completion of KFX/IFX program (inshaAllah), we can have more focus on Navy and Army needs in equipment that has meaningful local defense industry contribution like frigates/OPV/submarine/APC/medium tank/ammunition/rockets/tactical vehicles/ others.
> 
> For Airforce better to spend on more AMRAMM and Sidewinder with meaningful amount of deal so that we can get substantive TOT that can be useful for our indigenous missile program. Any way our AMRAAM and Sidewinder are too few and with the coming of NASAMS system the number become ridiculously small, why do we need to buy more fighter if we dont have enough ammunition to even support our current fighter planes in case small conflict happen in Ambalat block ?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there will be initial production first but that stage is still part of mass production stage. How do you know that we are going to wait in the line ? Indonesian production engineers are also contributing and learning the manufacturing of those planned 6 prototype where the first one is currently being manufactured.
> 
> One of the prototype will also be produced in Indonesia with the help of the Korean which is based on work shared deal that have already been agreed in 2015. I assumed the initial production stage will be both conducted by Korean and Indonesia in the same time since both parties are involved in making those 6 planned prototypes. I have to make it clear here since some maybe forget that KFX/IFX will be produced both in KAI Korea and PT Dirgantara Indonesia facility (with different work share due to different investment contribution (80% vs 20 %).
> 
> Well even 8 more years is not really that long and shouldnt become the problem as we have already had several capable fighter squadrons that are enough for the next 10 years. We had some serious dispute before with Malaysia but Malaysia also faces delay with their MRCA program and none of our neighbor actually are brave enough to make any conflict with Indonesia as we can be very powerful if we want, considering to our economy and population.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have a comprehension problem and dont see the main point that I try to bring at my previous comment. Did I say "nothing can be achieve overnight" and "we should start some where" ??? I also have mentioned what you stated above if you read my previous explanation thoroughly.
> 
> Not to mention other comment that I made that we need to spare 5 % of defense budget for R&D program and prefer our local defense industry in our procurement process so that they can improve their sophistication in the future and hopefully we can achieve total independency like China some where in the future inshaAllah. This is what I mean to aim big.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is better to wait for the next 6-8 years rather than the money is spent on imported fighters and lost KFX/IFX program forever. Do you think we have huge financial capability at the moment ? Do you think this Jokowi administration who are stingy on R&D program and even dont have money to spend on N 245 program which only needs 300 million USD to complete its development will keep spending money on KFX/IFX program ( 2 bilion USD ) after we use around 3-5 billion USD to buy imported fighter ?? Even he has delayed paying our financial contribution for the program since 2017 (just paid again once in early 2019)
> 
> Look, this is our last chance to enter fighter development program. If we lost this program I dont think there will be any advance country who will offer us similar program in the future. Maybe Turkey, but it will be after 2040 with their new program since they have already had TFX program at the moment and this if ever happen will delay our progress for more than 2 decades in acquiring capability on fighter development.
> 
> Or do we want to make our own 5 generation fighter alone and spend around 10 billion USD (140 trillion Rupiah) with the possibility to only be bought by ourselves (will be very expensive per plane) since other advanced country with better experience and capability must be able to make much superior fighter than us ? Do you think we will also get helped by Lockheed Martin with our new fighter project and get at least 20 technologies that they have given to KFX/IFX program ?
> 
> Any way buying F 35 also needs another 8 years for first delivery alone and other new fighter also need maybe 4-8 years on their delivery. Not much different.
> 
> Hawk 100/200 planes were delivered in 1998-early 2000. Not really too old since our F 16 planes that were delivered in 1989-1990 are still being operated and even after 30 years of operation are now being upgraded and refurbished. Indonesia has also been able to do overhaul on Hawk independently. Any way recent decision made by Mindef also suggests that our Hawk are likely to be refurbished or get their operational life prolonged a bit (until KFX/IFX planes can replace them all inshaAllah ).


Those requirements is not for war preparation. It is just to replace the old ones. And no, 3-4 unit flankers (borrowed, not bought) + simulator are not enough to fill a fighter squadron. That sims can't fly for a real life missions. If it's OK, then a good news. What bother join in KFX project? Just buy 3-4 units of them later and buy some simulators, you get the whole squadron. Cheap solution for cash strapped air force hehe. 

so no, several capable squadrons that you said, are not enough for today and future challenges. And that squadrons has reduced. Relaying on 30+ units F-16 and 16 units flankers as front line fighters are not enough. And those F-16, only 2 units (until now) that can shoot amraam. 

I didn't reject any fighter project. That's great. I don't have anything against it or any of your reasons. But it is not available any soon. And what kind of fighter other that F-35, that will get ready after 8 years?? Average is 3-4 years, sometimes 5years. 

Right MEF is not a holly book and again nobody said that. But it is a plan the made step by step to reach the certain capability in the future. Not perfect but still a stepping stone. It needs to be implemented to face the challenges. That was why Sby joined KFX project AND still made MEF that requires more fighters to fill the need. 
Please don't think that it's only 8 years. I can't imagine, the fighters that should be required in 2014-2019 (thanks to previous MoD), have to wait again until at least 2026 IF everything run smooth as planned. Including paying our contribution. Otherwise, wait longer? Maybe another 5 years? Or better wait for gen 7 fighter? 😂

You can hold 8, 10 or even 20 years with your theory of few fighters + Sims are enough to make a capable flight (read: squadron). In the end it will face the reality that what a waste of time we have made because of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Indos said:


> Why not delay the procurement ? Are we at war at the moment or are we going to be at war 6 years from now ? Do you think fishing right dispute in North Natuna sea with China will lead to war ??? Do you think China will risk their trading, investment with Indonesia and ASEAN over that small dispute ? Not to mention both US and China want to get Indonesia into their side or at least stay neutral due to their rivalry and Indonesia geopolitical status as regional power and the most influential member in ASEAN if not de-facto leader (as stated by US foreign ministry).
> 
> MEF is not a holy book. Do you think with current economic condition we also want to complete that MEF which is made by previous administration ? The target is too ambitious and we should try to complete it step by step by considering both our economic condition and long term defense industry goals/needs.
> 
> Those squadron 14 has already gotten 3 flankers and we also have had flankers simulator so they can still practice until new planes are coming. Maybe better to wait until CATSAA doesnt effect anymore and buy Su 35 since we need heavy fighter that can do Naval attack with Brahmos because our potential dispute is in the sea. That will be inline with the current Flanker present and we also can pay half amount of the contract figure using our commodity that can help the economy as well.
> 
> While waiting for the completion of KFX/IFX program (inshaAllah), we can have more focus on Navy and Army needs in equipment that has meaningful local defense industry contribution like frigates/OPV/submarine/APC/medium tank/ammunition/rockets/tactical vehicles/ others.
> 
> For Airforce better to spend on more AMRAMM and Sidewinder with meaningful amount of deal so that we can get substantive TOT that can be useful for our indigenous missile program. Any way our AMRAAM and Sidewinder are too few and with the coming of NASAMS system the number become ridiculously small, why do we need to buy more fighter if we dont have enough ammunition to even support our current fighter planes in case small conflict happen in Ambalat block ?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there will be initial production first but that stage is still part of mass production stage. How do you know that we are going to wait in the line ? Indonesian production engineers are also contributing and learning the manufacturing of those planned 6 prototype where the first one is currently being manufactured.
> 
> One of the prototype will also be produced in Indonesia with the help of the Korean which is based on work shared deal that have already been agreed in 2015. I assumed the initial production stage will be both conducted by Korean and Indonesia in the same time since both parties are involved in making those 6 planned prototypes. I have to make it clear here since some maybe forget that KFX/IFX will be produced both in KAI Korea and PT Dirgantara Indonesia facility (with different work share due to different investment contribution (80% vs 20 %).
> 
> Well even 8 more years is not really that long and shouldnt become the problem as we have already had several capable fighter squadrons that are enough for the next 10 years. We had some serious dispute before with Malaysia but Malaysia also faces delay with their MRCA program and none of our neighbor actually are brave enough to make any conflict with Indonesia as we can be very powerful if we want, considering to our economy and population.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have a comprehension problem and dont see the main point that I try to bring at my previous comment. Did I say "nothing can be achieve overnight" and "we should start some where" ??? I also have mentioned what you stated above if you read my previous explanation thoroughly.
> 
> Not to mention other comment that I made that we need to spare 5 % of defense budget for R&D program and prefer our local defense industry in our procurement process so that they can improve their sophistication in the future and hopefully we can achieve total independency like China some where in the future inshaAllah. This is what I mean to aim big.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is better to wait for the next 6-8 years rather than the money is spent on imported fighters and lost KFX/IFX program forever. Do you think we have huge financial capability at the moment ? Do you think this Jokowi administration who are stingy on R&D program and even dont have money to spend on N 245 program which only needs 300 million USD to complete its development will keep spending money on KFX/IFX program ( 2 bilion USD ) after we use around 3-5 billion USD to buy imported fighter ?? Even he has delayed paying our financial contribution for the program since 2017 (just paid again once in early 2019)
> 
> Look, this is our last chance to enter fighter development program. If we lost this program I dont think there will be any advance country who will offer us similar program in the future. Maybe Turkey, but it will be after 2040 with their new program since they have already had TFX program at the moment and this if ever happen will delay our progress for more than 2 decades in acquiring capability on fighter development.
> 
> Or do we want to make our own 5 generation fighter alone and spend around 10 billion USD (140 trillion Rupiah) with the possibility to only be bought by ourselves (will be very expensive per plane) since other advanced country with better experience and capability must be able to make much superior fighter than us ? Do you think we will also get helped by Lockheed Martin with our new fighter project and get at least 20 technologies that they have given to KFX/IFX program ?
> 
> Any way buying F 35 also needs another 8 years for first delivery alone and other new fighter also need maybe 4-8 years on their delivery. Not much different.
> 
> Hawk 100/200 planes were delivered in 1998-early 2000. Not really too old since our F 16 planes that were delivered in 1989-1990 are still being operated and even after 30 years of operation are now being upgraded and refurbished. Indonesia has also been able to do overhaul on Hawk independently. Any way recent decision made by Mindef also suggests that our Hawk are likely to be refurbished or get their operational life prolonged a bit (until KFX/IFX planes can replace them all inshaAllah ).



I know the F-16 in your possession is still operating fine and could cover your needs for the next decade but buying the 48 rafale's as addition would be wise idea. The recent 20 billion French purchase it is a good deal for the current date it comes not only with aircraft jet but with other modernization. Indonesia should also add couple of Eurofighters I have seen they have been offered that.

While in the next decade you upgrade and the decade after that you upgrade while making upgrading every decade normal and the average target.

The *KAI KF-X* project is interesting tho. 5th generation aircrafts in production currently by South-korea-Indonesia I am looking forward to seeing how these fighter jets turn out in 2026 it should be ready.

*Indonesia, France Close to Agreement on 48 Rafale jet Deal: Reports*


Indonesia is close to an agreement to purchase 48 Rafale jets as part of a comprehensive defence cooperation deal with France.

Negotiations between France and Indonesia are progressing very well on the sale of 48 Rafale to the Indonesian Air Force, French publication; La Tribune reported quoting its sources.

During a visit to Paris on October 21, Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto reiterated his keen interest in the Dassault Aviation fighter plane.

“And the Indonesians would like to go very quickly and would even like an agreement before the end of the year, while the French negotiators would like to take a little time to complete an agreement in a meticulous manner,” the publication’s sources said.

The two countries have initiated a strategic dialogue this year with the objective of quickly signing a cooperation agreement in the field of defense.

Indonesia has recently turned down an offer from the US to buy F-16 jets after the US declined to sell it F-35 fighters. Besides, its deal to buy 12 Su-35 jets from Russsia is in cold storage since 2018.

Dassault is on a roll with a recent order from Greece to buy Rafale jets and on-going contracts with India, Egypt and Qatar and might be ok to a parts-manufacturing eco-system which Indonesia is said to be proposing.


Talks of Indonesia wanting to buy Rafale jets, Gowind Corvettes and Scorpene submarines have been on since January this year when Defense Minister Subianto held a bilateral meeting with his French counterpart Florence Parly in Paris besides discussions with French defence firms such as Dassault Aviation, Thales, Naval Group and Nexter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Whizzack

Weather forecast 20 Dec 20 for West Kalimantan : Cloudy, with a chance of falling rocket debris..😅

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340331700837113858
Tersangka-nya :

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Titanium100 said:


> I know the F-16 in your possession is still operating fine and could cover your needs for the next decade but buying the 48 rafale's as addition would be wise idea. The recent 20 billion French purchase it is a good deal for the current date it comes not only with aircraft jet but with other modernization. Indonesia should also add couple of Eurofighters I have seen they have been offered that.
> 
> While in the next decade you upgrade and the decade after that you upgrade while making upgrading every decade normal and the average target.
> 
> The *KAI KF-X* project is interesting tho. 5th generation aircrafts in production currently by South-korea-Indonesia I am looking forward to seeing how these fighter jets turn out in 2026 it should be ready.
> 
> *Indonesia, France Close to Agreement on 48 Rafale jet Deal: Reports*
> 
> 
> Indonesia is close to an agreement to purchase 48 Rafale jets as part of a comprehensive defence cooperation deal with France.
> 
> Negotiations between France and Indonesia are progressing very well on the sale of 48 Rafale to the Indonesian Air Force, French publication; La Tribune reported quoting its sources.
> 
> During a visit to Paris on October 21, Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto reiterated his keen interest in the Dassault Aviation fighter plane.
> 
> “And the Indonesians would like to go very quickly and would even like an agreement before the end of the year, while the French negotiators would like to take a little time to complete an agreement in a meticulous manner,” the publication’s sources said.
> 
> The two countries have initiated a strategic dialogue this year with the objective of quickly signing a cooperation agreement in the field of defense.
> 
> Indonesia has recently turned down an offer from the US to buy F-16 jets after the US declined to sell it F-35 fighters. Besides, its deal to buy 12 Su-35 jets from Russsia is in cold storage since 2018.
> 
> Dassault is on a roll with a recent order from Greece to buy Rafale jets and on-going contracts with India, Egypt and Qatar and might be ok to a parts-manufacturing eco-system which Indonesia is said to be proposing.
> 
> 
> Talks of Indonesia wanting to buy Rafale jets, Gowind Corvettes and Scorpene submarines have been on since January this year when Defense Minister Subianto held a bilateral meeting with his French counterpart Florence Parly in Paris besides discussions with French defence firms such as Dassault Aviation, Thales, Naval Group and Nexter.



As a firm supporter of KFX, I always believe that the KFX project is our best bet to learn modern fighter design and manufacture in an affordable way, and so is worthy of our investment and participation... but I also believe that this is a long term project, one which we won't reap the benefits in the near term... 

The current plan for KFX is to have first flight by 2022 and complete dev by 2026... but it's likely only achievable if everything goes perfectly... no faults, no flaws, no accidents, no other setbacks, etc... but no dev plans are ever perfect, so delays are a certainty... I believe that even by 2030 KFX will still be in LRIP stage, and at best just achieved IOC with RoKAF, while KAI/DI will still be working on ironing out the bugs before actual mass production.. we will probably only get our first full KFX sq in 2033/34... and even then we will still need more time to develop KFX to reach its full potential.

So in the interim we will definitely need to get a modern stop gap fighter, one that is that least close to, or on par with our peers (and possible adversaries) and still be relevant for the next 10 - 20 years while we wait for KFX... With the Viper no longer favored and both the F-35 and Su-35 out of reach, the Euro delta canards seems to be the only reasonable models left... I'm personally against getting more second hand Falcons, even if it's going to be modernized first..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Interesting event in North Natuna Sea...
Apparently there have been a 3-way encounter between a TNI AL ship, CCG ship, and a RNZAF Orion MPA within the Indonesian EEZ on Dec 1...

The Orion reportedly made several close passes to both ships, and seems to have surprised some of the TNI AL crew with its appearance..

Credit to @Jatosint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340297043143626753


----------



## whatintarnation

Whizzack said:


> Weather forecast 20 Dec 20 for West Kalimantan : Cloudy, with a chance of falling rocket debris..😅
> 
> View attachment 698002
> 
> 
> View attachment 698003
> 
> 
> View attachment 698004
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340331700837113858
> Tersangka-nya :
> View attachment 698006


Can we do a salvage mission of the rocket stages that'll splashdown?




Just something to think about lol


----------



## Whizzack

whatintarnation said:


> Can we do a salvage mission of the rocket stages that'll splashdown?
> View attachment 698242
> 
> Just something to think about lol



More likely we should just fine them for littering... 😁 or ask for compensation if it damages something..
We can try salvaging it, since it fell in our territory, but there's unlikely any value left in those rocket pieces.. just burnt junk...


----------



## whatintarnation

Whizzack said:


> More likely we should just fine them for littering... 😁 or ask for compensation if it damages something..
> We can try salvaging it, since it fell in our territory, but there's unlikely any value left in those rocket pieces.. just burnt junk...


idk man, the second stage of a cz-8 might as well propel our knowledge in rocket science (pun intended)

maybe one day we'll have orbital rockets taking off from our soil

one day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*Kompi Kavaleri 13/Macan Tutul Cakti 
Borneo

anoa apc















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

182 said:


> *Kompi Kavaleri 13/Macan Tutul Cakti
> UST Exercise at Puslatpur Amborawang Darat, Samboja-Borneo
> 
> anoa apc*
> View attachment 698327
> 
> View attachment 698326


This APC uses which engine also can you tell about its protection level.


----------



## 182

Zarvan said:


> This APC uses which engine also can you tell about its protection level.



more specs info😉








Anoa (armoured personnel carrier) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Indos

We should clear the production facility to let Pindad able to produce Anoa in masses if Pakistan decides to buy Anoa APC at least 400-500 of them. If Pakistan decide to use other APC than our Army should make a new order at least 300 of them since we are also still lack of APC if we consider the number of our Armed force personnel and to anticipate peer to peer military conflict in the future.


Zarvan said:


> This APC uses which engine also can you tell about its protection level.



The protection level can be customized

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian T50i Golden Eagle with sidewinder missile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> Indonesian T50i Golden Eagle with sidewinder missile



Just need to install the radar now... I believe this upgrade is already been budgeted...?


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> Just need to install the radar now... I believe this upgrade is already been budgeted...?



I think Radar has been installed. @Nike in other forum confirm that and since she has insider in Air Force so I think she might be right. Budget might comes from maintenance budget and it was mentioned even before current Air Force commander take office. Our Armed Force commander said that when he was still serving as Air Force commander. He said at that time that T50i radar is among the priority acquisition.


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Whizzack

Just in... credit to @Jatosint 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341306292132958208
Is this guy good...? I was still hoping for Bu Susi though... 😁 
But I think it is good to have someone related to the MoD taking over the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries, hopefully there will be even better cooperation between the 2...


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> Just in... credit to @Jatosint
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341306292132958208
> Is this guy good...? I was still hoping for Bu Susi though... 😁
> But I think it is good to have someone related to the MoD taking over the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries, hopefully there will be even better cooperation between the 2...



I dont think so, he is appointed because he is part of Jokowi presidential campaign team as the team treasurer (so he must provide money for the campaign as he is also a businessman).

I am hopeful as Sandiaga Uno become new minister, I have high hope he will be very pro KFX/IFX program during cabinet meeting and hopefully can influence Jokowi and Sri Mulyani as well. I can say Prabowo candidacy as next President is rather bleak due to his second hand man corruption case. Sandiaga Uno should change party and PAN I think is fit with him.

I see duet of Ridwan Kamil as President and Sandiaga Uno as Vice President (+Presidential Campaign funder) is quite possible and very prospective.


----------



## 182

*For "Neptune" the line of foreign armies is already lined up: the first importer of RK-360MTs will become Indonesia - NWTF "Progress"*

_Powerful missiles, radars and new technologies: the team of NWTF "Progress" has opened a significant market for Ukrainian arms manufacturers_









Alexey Levkov

December 24, 2020, 12:17 p.m.



*Today, the markets of the Indo-Pacific region - for a number of different reasons - are interested in modern high-quality weapons and are gradually increasing their share in world arms imports. One such country in the region is Indonesia, which has ambitious plans to strengthen its own army. And Ukraine has every chance to export domestic high-tech weapons to this country*

Over the past ten years, Indonesia's defense budget has almost doubled in dollar terms (from $ 4.47 billion to about $ 9 billion) and more than 80 billion in national currency. At the same time, the approved defense budget in 2021 is 136.99 billion Indonesian rupees, which is 14.59 more than in 2020.

The increase in the defense budget next year is primarily due to the need to support and modernize the capabilities of the country's armed forces.





It has recently become known that Indonesia wants to buy 48 Rafale fighters in France at once
Thus, the Indonesian market, given the planned increase in funds that this country can spend on the purchase of various weapons, is quite interesting for many global arms manufacturers. Including for Ukrainian companies.

And in this direction there is very positive news for us. As we were told by the representatives of the Progress NWTF, after long negotiations the company managed to convince the Indonesian side of the advantages of a number of Ukrainian models of armaments.


Without further ado, we say that a Memorandum has been signed with Indonesia on the conclusion of a contract for the supply of the RK-360MC "Neptune" offshore mobile missile system from the Luch State Design Bureau. Thus, Indonesia may become the first foreign buyer of "Neptune", which on August 23, 2020 was adopted by the Armed Forces of Ukraine.

"



"

Indonesia's desire to buy this complex indicates two things. First, it speaks to the confidence of Indonesian representatives in the Ukrainian arms manufacturer. Because finding a potential buyer like equipment, which is not in the troops of the country of origin, is quite difficult. And the Ukrainian Navy is to receive the first division of the Neptunes only next year.







Machines of the RK-360MTs complex "Neptune" - mobile command post RKP-360, USPU-360 launcher, TM-360 transport machine and TZM-360 transport-charging machine (without containers) 
Secondly, if the project is successful, Ukrainian companies will receive funds that can be used to implement other projects needed to strengthen the country's defense capabilities. This is the reconnaissance and strike drone "Falcon-300", and the aviation version of the R-360 missile, and, finally, a promising Ukrainian SAM, which requires $ 30-50 million.




Ukraine needs to "close its high-precision circuit": the combat triad should be led by the Sokil-300 reconnaissance and strike drone 
In addition to the agreements on "Neptune", SE "Progress" also provided all the conditions for the conclusion of contracts for the supply of other Ukrainian products - radars and aircraft missiles.


According to company representatives, the Indonesian military praised the 90K6E radar station from Iskra. This mobile 3D circular radar with a transistor transmitter is designed to detect targets flying at low, medium and high altitudes, and has excellent competitive characteristics.




Mobile review 3D radar 90K6E from NVK Iskra 
For example, the maximum limit of radar operation is 500 km, and the target detection range with EPR = 3-5 m² at a flight altitude of up to 10 km is 360 km. The number of accompanied targets is 500. Note that this complex can be transported by C-130.


By the way, the Ukrainian radar 90K6E had quite powerful competitors - Thales and Leonardo. But, as the representatives of "Progress" told us, the Indonesian military is leaning towards our products.




Ukrainian radars are known abroad - the most popular station is a mobile three-coordinate radar roundabout 36D6. The newest station of the series was the 36D6M radar 
Interestingly, in 2020, one of these companies - Leonardo - signed a contract with Indonesia for the supply of radar system RAT 31 DL / M for its own air force.


Finally, Indonesia was also interested in R-27 aircraft missiles produced by Artem State Joint-Stock Company. It will be recalled that the Indonesian military is already familiar with these products. But, so to speak, in fairly small amounts - according to open sources, from 2010 to 2018, Indonesia received from us five such missiles.




R-27 aircraft missile line 
In total, Ukraine exported thousands of R-27 missiles of various modifications. However, in recent years, exports of these missiles have declined and competitors have begun to argue that Ukraine cannot independently create R-27 aircraft missiles.


We are talking about the fact that today in Ukraine the full cycle of import substitution for the components of this missile has been completed, starting from the homing head and ending with the solid propellant engine and other components. Defense Express will tell about it in a separate material in the near future.




Ukrainian Su-27 launches R-27 aircraft missile. Photo: Tatiana Senchenko 
Indonesia is to equip Su-27 and Su-30 fighters of its own air force with an R-27 missile. This aircraft missile intercepts and destroys manned and unmanned aerial vehicles, as well as cruise missiles day and night, including in difficult weather conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

are you ready for V-22 Osprey guys
and others.....? mq-9 drone? will be deployed in Exercise or...?


----------



## Fl0gger

182 said:


> *For "Neptune" the line of foreign armies is already lined up: the first importer of RK-360MTs will become Indonesia - NWTF "Progress"*
> 
> _Powerful missiles, radars and new technologies: the team of NWTF "Progress" has opened a significant market for Ukrainian arms manufacturers_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexey Levkov
> 
> December 24, 2020, 12:17 p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> *Today, the markets of the Indo-Pacific region - for a number of different reasons - are interested in modern high-quality weapons and are gradually increasing their share in world arms imports. One such country in the region is Indonesia, which has ambitious plans to strengthen its own army. And Ukraine has every chance to export domestic high-tech weapons to this country*
> 
> Over the past ten years, Indonesia's defense budget has almost doubled in dollar terms (from $ 4.47 billion to about $ 9 billion) and more than 80 billion in national currency. At the same time, the approved defense budget in 2021 is 136.99 billion Indonesian rupees, which is 14.59 more than in 2020.
> 
> The increase in the defense budget next year is primarily due to the need to support and modernize the capabilities of the country's armed forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has recently become known that Indonesia wants to buy 48 Rafale fighters in France at once
> Thus, the Indonesian market, given the planned increase in funds that this country can spend on the purchase of various weapons, is quite interesting for many global arms manufacturers. Including for Ukrainian companies.
> 
> And in this direction there is very positive news for us. As we were told by the representatives of the Progress NWTF, after long negotiations the company managed to convince the Indonesian side of the advantages of a number of Ukrainian models of armaments.
> 
> 
> Without further ado, we say that a Memorandum has been signed with Indonesia on the conclusion of a contract for the supply of the RK-360MC "Neptune" offshore mobile missile system from the Luch State Design Bureau. Thus, Indonesia may become the first foreign buyer of "Neptune", which on August 23, 2020 was adopted by the Armed Forces of Ukraine.
> 
> "
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Indonesia's desire to buy this complex indicates two things. First, it speaks to the confidence of Indonesian representatives in the Ukrainian arms manufacturer. Because finding a potential buyer like equipment, which is not in the troops of the country of origin, is quite difficult. And the Ukrainian Navy is to receive the first division of the Neptunes only next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Machines of the RK-360MTs complex "Neptune" - mobile command post RKP-360, USPU-360 launcher, TM-360 transport machine and TZM-360 transport-charging machine (without containers)
> Secondly, if the project is successful, Ukrainian companies will receive funds that can be used to implement other projects needed to strengthen the country's defense capabilities. This is the reconnaissance and strike drone "Falcon-300", and the aviation version of the R-360 missile, and, finally, a promising Ukrainian SAM, which requires $ 30-50 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine needs to "close its high-precision circuit": the combat triad should be led by the Sokil-300 reconnaissance and strike drone
> In addition to the agreements on "Neptune", SE "Progress" also provided all the conditions for the conclusion of contracts for the supply of other Ukrainian products - radars and aircraft missiles.
> 
> 
> According to company representatives, the Indonesian military praised the 90K6E radar station from Iskra. This mobile 3D circular radar with a transistor transmitter is designed to detect targets flying at low, medium and high altitudes, and has excellent competitive characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mobile review 3D radar 90K6E from NVK Iskra
> For example, the maximum limit of radar operation is 500 km, and the target detection range with EPR = 3-5 m² at a flight altitude of up to 10 km is 360 km. The number of accompanied targets is 500. Note that this complex can be transported by C-130.
> 
> 
> By the way, the Ukrainian radar 90K6E had quite powerful competitors - Thales and Leonardo. But, as the representatives of "Progress" told us, the Indonesian military is leaning towards our products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian radars are known abroad - the most popular station is a mobile three-coordinate radar roundabout 36D6. The newest station of the series was the 36D6M radar
> Interestingly, in 2020, one of these companies - Leonardo - signed a contract with Indonesia for the supply of radar system RAT 31 DL / M for its own air force.
> 
> 
> Finally, Indonesia was also interested in R-27 aircraft missiles produced by Artem State Joint-Stock Company. It will be recalled that the Indonesian military is already familiar with these products. But, so to speak, in fairly small amounts - according to open sources, from 2010 to 2018, Indonesia received from us five such missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R-27 aircraft missile line
> In total, Ukraine exported thousands of R-27 missiles of various modifications. However, in recent years, exports of these missiles have declined and competitors have begun to argue that Ukraine cannot independently create R-27 aircraft missiles.
> 
> 
> We are talking about the fact that today in Ukraine the full cycle of import substitution for the components of this missile has been completed, starting from the homing head and ending with the solid propellant engine and other components. Defense Express will tell about it in a separate material in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian Su-27 launches R-27 aircraft missile. Photo: Tatiana Senchenko
> Indonesia is to equip Su-27 and Su-30 fighters of its own air force with an R-27 missile. This aircraft missile intercepts and destroys manned and unmanned aerial vehicles, as well as cruise missiles day and night, including in difficult weather conditions.


It the CAATSA thing that neptune been choosen its the BALL-E or Bastion they want lol


----------



## Whizzack

Fl0gger said:


> It the CAATSA thing that neptune been choosen its the BALL-E or Bastion they want lol



I thought so too... How good is it compared to Bastion...? 
Btw is there a western equivalent of the Bastion...?


----------



## Fl0gger

Whizzack said:


> I thought so too... How good is it compared to Bastion...?
> Btw is there a western equivalent of the Bastion...?


Oh yes from what they said naptune is an upgrade version with "western" Tech but from my own personal opinion there nothing much to it, just have a batter FCS Display or Combat Stasion Post , for the mislle it self just the same they have to rebuilt it and change some with new electronics spare part that been produce by ruskies with their own build,but honestly i think there no equivalent off it from western side.


----------



## Aryeih Leib

I heard that Indonesia is In talks with Italy for frigates ? Any info .
+ Anyone interested in joining my fb page as editor


----------



## Indos

Aryeih Leib said:


> I heard that Indonesia is In talks with Italy for frigates ? Any info .
> + Anyone interested in joining my fb page as editor



Well our Mindef talks to many suppliers but so far the frigates from Denmark is still the ones that could be said has the bigger chance to get approval by our government due to several factors. First is because all vessels will be built in Indonesia shipyard completely that could include raw material like steel plates as well from our steel maker company. Second, the preliminary contract has been signed and currently undergoing design phase (fitting with Indonesian needs and demands).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Which variant of the r 27 missile 


182 said:


> *For "Neptune" the line of foreign armies is already lined up: the first importer of RK-360MTs will become Indonesia - NWTF "Progress"*
> 
> _Powerful missiles, radars and new technologies: the team of NWTF "Progress" has opened a significant market for Ukrainian arms manufacturers_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexey Levkov
> 
> December 24, 2020, 12:17 p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> *Today, the markets of the Indo-Pacific region - for a number of different reasons - are interested in modern high-quality weapons and are gradually increasing their share in world arms imports. One such country in the region is Indonesia, which has ambitious plans to strengthen its own army. And Ukraine has every chance to export domestic high-tech weapons to this country*
> 
> Over the past ten years, Indonesia's defense budget has almost doubled in dollar terms (from $ 4.47 billion to about $ 9 billion) and more than 80 billion in national currency. At the same time, the approved defense budget in 2021 is 136.99 billion Indonesian rupees, which is 14.59 more than in 2020.
> 
> The increase in the defense budget next year is primarily due to the need to support and modernize the capabilities of the country's armed forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has recently become known that Indonesia wants to buy 48 Rafale fighters in France at once
> Thus, the Indonesian market, given the planned increase in funds that this country can spend on the purchase of various weapons, is quite interesting for many global arms manufacturers. Including for Ukrainian companies.
> 
> And in this direction there is very positive news for us. As we were told by the representatives of the Progress NWTF, after long negotiations the company managed to convince the Indonesian side of the advantages of a number of Ukrainian models of armaments.
> 
> 
> Without further ado, we say that a Memorandum has been signed with Indonesia on the conclusion of a contract for the supply of the RK-360MC "Neptune" offshore mobile missile system from the Luch State Design Bureau. Thus, Indonesia may become the first foreign buyer of "Neptune", which on August 23, 2020 was adopted by the Armed Forces of Ukraine.
> 
> "
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Indonesia's desire to buy this complex indicates two things. First, it speaks to the confidence of Indonesian representatives in the Ukrainian arms manufacturer. Because finding a potential buyer like equipment, which is not in the troops of the country of origin, is quite difficult. And the Ukrainian Navy is to receive the first division of the Neptunes only next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Machines of the RK-360MTs complex "Neptune" - mobile command post RKP-360, USPU-360 launcher, TM-360 transport machine and TZM-360 transport-charging machine (without containers)
> Secondly, if the project is successful, Ukrainian companies will receive funds that can be used to implement other projects needed to strengthen the country's defense capabilities. This is the reconnaissance and strike drone "Falcon-300", and the aviation version of the R-360 missile, and, finally, a promising Ukrainian SAM, which requires $ 30-50 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine needs to "close its high-precision circuit": the combat triad should be led by the Sokil-300 reconnaissance and strike drone
> In addition to the agreements on "Neptune", SE "Progress" also provided all the conditions for the conclusion of contracts for the supply of other Ukrainian products - radars and aircraft missiles.
> 
> 
> According to company representatives, the Indonesian military praised the 90K6E radar station from Iskra. This mobile 3D circular radar with a transistor transmitter is designed to detect targets flying at low, medium and high altitudes, and has excellent competitive characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mobile review 3D radar 90K6E from NVK Iskra
> For example, the maximum limit of radar operation is 500 km, and the target detection range with EPR = 3-5 m² at a flight altitude of up to 10 km is 360 km. The number of accompanied targets is 500. Note that this complex can be transported by C-130.
> 
> 
> By the way, the Ukrainian radar 90K6E had quite powerful competitors - Thales and Leonardo. But, as the representatives of "Progress" told us, the Indonesian military is leaning towards our products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian radars are known abroad - the most popular station is a mobile three-coordinate radar roundabout 36D6. The newest station of the series was the 36D6M radar
> Interestingly, in 2020, one of these companies - Leonardo - signed a contract with Indonesia for the supply of radar system RAT 31 DL / M for its own air force.
> 
> 
> Finally, Indonesia was also interested in R-27 aircraft missiles produced by Artem State Joint-Stock Company. It will be recalled that the Indonesian military is already familiar with these products. But, so to speak, in fairly small amounts - according to open sources, from 2010 to 2018, Indonesia received from us five such missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R-27 aircraft missile line
> In total, Ukraine exported thousands of R-27 missiles of various modifications. However, in recent years, exports of these missiles have declined and competitors have begun to argue that Ukraine cannot independently create R-27 aircraft missiles.
> 
> 
> We are talking about the fact that today in Ukraine the full cycle of import substitution for the components of this missile has been completed, starting from the homing head and ending with the solid propellant engine and other components. Defense Express will tell about it in a separate material in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian Su-27 launches R-27 aircraft missile. Photo: Tatiana Senchenko
> Indonesia is to equip Su-27 and Su-30 fighters of its own air force with an R-27 missile. This aircraft missile intercepts and destroys manned and unmanned aerial vehicles, as well as cruise missiles day and night, including in difficult weather conditions.


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343399651894935554

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

The article is not really encouraging... however as mentioned in the last paragraph, this is not (at least not yet) the official stand of the Indonesian government and thus not all hope is lost yet... 









Indonesia appears likely to withdraw from joint fighter jet project


Korea’s ambitious indigenous fighter jet project may end up costing taxpayers much more than they bargained for, as its partner Indonesia toys with pulling out from the program altogether.



koreajoongangdaily.joins.com





@Indos, The article also mentioned that the 114 PTDI engineers that was earlier repatriated from Korea didn't return back... But I read in some local news that those PTDI engineers has already gone back to Korea to continue the work... which one is true....? 🤨


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> The article is not really encouraging... however as mentioned in the last paragraph, this is not (at least not yet) the official stand of the Indonesian government and thus not all hope is lost yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia appears likely to withdraw from joint fighter jet project
> 
> 
> Korea’s ambitious indigenous fighter jet project may end up costing taxpayers much more than they bargained for, as its partner Indonesia toys with pulling out from the program altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> koreajoongangdaily.joins.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Indos, The article also mentioned that the 114 PTDI engineers that was earlier repatriated from Korea didn't return back... But I read in some local news that those PTDI engineers has already gone back to Korea to continue the work... which one is true....? 🤨



Yup, the news is written based on speculation, no official statement yet ever made after the last renegotiation. ADD official from Korea that is asked by the reporter is still quite confident with Indonesia participation.

Can you give the link on the local news saying the engineers have come back to Korea ??

Those 114 engineers from Indonesia Aerospace are all designers that have worked side by side with KAI and Lockheed Martin in the design phase of KFX/IFX program. The design have been completed in the end of 2019 as in October they have already done CDR meeting.










So the return of them in March 2020 is not really a problem since 2020 is the period of manufacturing, not design anymore. So Indonesia Aerospace should send their engineers from production division. There is possibility that engineers from production division may be quite busy with the current orders like 9 NC 212 i and 2 CN 235 + 2 (+1 in Januany 2021) CN 235 Malaysia conversion into MPA role + 1 Brunei CN 235 (just completed a month ago) for fixed wing division while there are 8 Caracal and 9 BEL 412 order from Indonesian Armed Force for rotary division. Not to mention our UCAV Male program that is expected to have maiden flight in first semester 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> AlhamduliLLAH
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343399651894935554



I think we should celebrate this moment for a while .....This is a big moment for us, Indonesian, after IMF sabotage our N 250 and N 2130 program in 1998-2004 due to the fact that we need their money during Asian Financial Crisis.


----------



## Fl0gger

At least this is the most realistic project of them all and i am glad that we can conluded this project...alhamdulillah


----------



## 182

inside M109A4-BE 155mm SPH
its really amaze me

clean like brand new tank
digital screen everywhere with many sizes
also touchscreen operational

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Whizzack

182 said:


> inside M109A4-BE 155mm SPH
> its really amaze me
> 
> clean like brand new tank
> digital screen everywhere with many sizes
> also touchscreen operational
> 
> View attachment 701563
> 
> View attachment 701564
> 
> View attachment 701568
> 
> View attachment 701569
> 
> View attachment 701570
> 
> View attachment 701571
> 
> View attachment 701572
> 
> View attachment 701573
> View attachment 701574
> 
> View attachment 701575



It looks so clean, shiny and tidy 😲... almost doesn't look like second hand stuff!
Is it just out of overhaul...? I don't think we have ever used these ever since we received it right...?
Hopefully they can start using it properly now... How many unit did we get from Belgium..?


----------



## Jatosint

182 said:


> inside M109A4-BE 155mm SPH
> its really amaze me
> 
> clean like brand new tank
> digital screen everywhere with many sizes
> also touchscreen operational
> 
> View attachment 701563
> 
> View attachment 701564
> 
> View attachment 701568
> 
> View attachment 701569
> 
> View attachment 701570
> 
> View attachment 701571
> 
> View attachment 701572
> 
> View attachment 701573
> View attachment 701574
> 
> View attachment 701575



Source?



Whizzack said:


> It looks so clean, shiny and tidy 😲... almost doesn't look like second hand stuff!
> Is it just out of overhaul...? I don't think we have ever used these ever since we received it right...?
> Hopefully they can start using it properly now... How many unit did we get from Belgium..?


Nope, it's been used in several live firing exercises 

Terakhir setidaknya dipake latihan agustus kemarin


----------



## Indos

Third F 16 OCU upgrade (and refurbished)







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341001362406969345
Not yet being painted yet, it will be like this like previous upgraded F16 OCU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Not directly related to the military or defense matters, however both the MoD and the Ministry of Maritime Affairs are supporting it... 

_...Under the strategic plan, the ministry aims to have an operational molten salt reactor by 2025, which can be used to either generate electricity or power ships and submarines..._

With support from these 2 powerful ministries, it has a much bigger chance of having it turn to reality...

*Indonesia’s Nuclear Dream, Revived?*
Does the Joko Widodo government have nuclear aspirations?
By *Sung-Mi Kim*
December 31, 2020


This article is presented by
*Diplomat Risk Intelligence*, _The Diplomat’s_ consulting and analysis division. Learn more here




Credit: PixabayADVERTISEMENT

Is Indonesia looking to go nuclear under the Joko Widodo government? In February 2020, Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan, the coordinating minister of maritime affairs and former chief of staff to President Widodo, publicly complained that powerful countries like the United States do not consider Indonesia a serious international player because of its lack of nuclear weapons, seizing some local news headlines. The political heavyweight, a retired four-star army general, is behind a recent bout of interest in cutting-edge nuclear reactor technologies to capitalize on the country’s abundant mineral resources. 

In June 2020, Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto held meetings with the governor of the Banka Belitung Islands and it is known that they discussed setting up a ministerial regional office there. Just off the east coast of Sumatra, the islands are estimated to hold 95 percent of Indonesia’s thorium. Thorium itself cannot be used in traditional thermal neutron reactors but upon absorbing a neutron will transmute to uranium-233, an excellent fissile fuel material especially for (advanced) molten salt reactors. In July 2020, a meeting between Luhut and Prabowo was reported for their discussions on the use of tin and rare earth elements. 

The sensitivity lies in that thorium and uranium can be extracted from unconventional sources, particularly monazite, which is often co-located with Indonesia’s abundant tin mineral resources. The Defense Ministry appears interested in building a thorium molten salt reactor of a small size – with an electricity generation capacity of 50 megawatts – by 2025 for particular national security purposes like power generation for marine vehicles. Nuclear propulsion will make such vessels capable of longer missions without the need of frequent fuel recharging, compared to conventional diesel-powered ones. 

It is uncertain whether concrete steps beyond leadership rhetoric are being taken, and there are questions about how these ministries will be able to mobilize nuclear expertise and industrial capabilities locally. There has long been skepticism about the feasibility of thorium molten salt reactor technologies among nuclear scientists at Indonesia’s National Nuclear Energy Agency, or BATAN, its acronym in the Indonesian language (Badan Tenaga Nuklir Nasional). BATAN scientists have said a commercial thorium molten salt reactor may be made operational only after 2040 despite its advantage in being a highly safe system and its relatively easy and cheap construction. 

*DIPLOMAT BRIEF*
*WEEKLY NEWSLETTER*
_N_
Get briefed on the story of the week, and developing stories to watch across the Asia-Pacific.
GET THE NEWSLETTER
Nonetheless, the Defense Ministry signed an agreement with U.S.-based nuclear company ThorCon International in July 2020 to collaborate on the research and development of a small thorium molten salt reactor. Initially, ThorCon had made an ambitious proposal in March 2019 to invest $1.2 billion to develop a larger, 500 megawatt floating nuclear power plant in Indonesia by 2027. To this end, ThorCon has been engaging with key state-owned enterprises such as shipbuilder PT PAL Indonesia, electricity provider PT PLN, and tin miner PT Timah through a series of MOUs and high-level engagements.

*National Defense Motivation to Reinvigorate Indonesia’s Interest in Nuclear?*

BATAN and the broader nuclear research community and industrial stakeholders in Indonesia may find in the new policy momentum an opportunity to speed up the introduction of nuclear energy. Their efforts to promote nuclear energy in the past decades have been largely unsuccessful due to widespread fears about the risks associated with the Pacific Ring of Fire, a region prone to earthquakes and volcanic eruptions. The relative cost disadvantage of conventional nuclear energy was also a frustrating factor because resource-abundant Indonesia has other cheaper and safer means to produce renewable energy through investments in solar, wind, hydro, geothermal, and other alternatives. 

Given the policy context, nuclear scientists and industries may welcome new political backing from powerful ministries and politicians to mainstream nuclear advocacy beyond purely commercial or technical calculations. Currently, Indonesia has three small research reactors, without power-generating commercial reactors. President Sukarno (1945-1967) considered nuclear weapons options in the mid-1960s. But after his removal from power in 1967, the Indonesian government agreed to a series of international agreements, committing the country to non-proliferation mandates and the peaceful use of nuclear technology. 

*Unconventional Uranium Sources Development: Inspection Challenges *

The case of Indonesia as a resource-abundant nuclear aspirant in the developing world is also illustrative of some of the growing predicaments faced by the international safeguards community. In other words, nuclear materials inspection is not only about identifying uranium deposits and their whereabouts after excavation. Increasingly the inspection business concerns thorium, as well as unconventional uranium resources such as phosphate rocks, monazite, rare-earth elements, black shales, lignite, and some seawater experiments. Recent technological advancements have made it possible to recover uranium from different unconventional minerals. 

Indeed, Indonesia is very keen to develop mineral purification and separation technologies to take advantage of its rich mineral resources, and BATAN is spearheading such efforts for radioactive minerals development. Open source research on the news and scientific publications show that Indonesian researchers are conducting a substantial amount of research into extraction of uranium and thorium from unconventional sources, particularly monazite, which is often co-located with the country’s tin ore mining. Indonesia is the world’s largest tin producer. In May 2020, Indonesia implemented significant changes to its mining law, notably introducing a new type of license specific to the mining of radioactive materials. 

Typically these unconventional nuclear materials go underreported in global uranium statistics such as the OECD’s Red Book. There are concerns that these unusual nuclear sources can be routes to clandestine uranium acquisition and potential proliferation risks by extension. IAEA’s inspection resources may need readjustment to cope with the fast-changing technical environment and a growing list of emerging nuclear aspirants, often possessing large nuclear resources under a suboptimal national governance system. 

Indonesia is a nuclear frontrunner within the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), together with Malaysia, the Philippines, Thailand, and Vietnam. As many countries in Southeast Asia desire nuclear power as a sustainable energy solution, successful establishment of commercial nuclear energy is seen as a “development milestone,” perhaps also a matter of affirming regional leadership status and national prestige. It remains to be seen whether Jakarta’s emerging interest in nuclear for national defense would be a welcome breakthrough for the country’s nuclear advocates. 









Indonesia’s Nuclear Dream, Revived?


Does the Joko Widodo government have nuclear aspirations?



thediplomat.com





Related Articles :









Thorcon, Defense Ministry to cooperate on thorium nuclear reactor


The Defense Ministry said the deal would help it accomplish its 2020-2024 strategic plan but did not mention a planned capacity.




www.thejakartapost.com









Indonesia signs MOU on molten salt reactor - Nuclear Engineering International


US-based nuclear company Thorcon International and Indonesia’s Defence Ministry have signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) to study developing a thorium molten salt reactor (TMSR) for either power generation or...




www.neimagazine.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Var Dracon

Pindad Biawak 8x8 MPC concept by Telkom University





















*Weight and Dimensions *

LxWxH : 7.6 m x 2.6 m x 2.5 m

Weight : 16 - 24 tons

Power to Weight Ratio : - 22 hp / ton

Ground Clearance : 0.4 m

*Equipment *

Air-conditioning system

*Protections *

Monocoque steel v shaped hull Protections from small arms fire, artillery shell splinters, landmines, IED NBC protections (add-ons)

*Armament *

Infantry 7.62 mm machinegun, 12.7mm machinegun

Cavalry AGL 40 mm

*Communications *

Intercom set VHF / FM Anti jamming UHF SATCOM

*Capacity*

2 crew + 10 troops

*Mobility *

Maximum speed on land : 100 km/h

Maximum speed on water: 10 km/h

Range on land - 700 km

Range on water 60 km

Propeller engine power : counter rotating propellers, 29.000 kg thrust each.

Travels -20 km from dock ship to shore and back

Air transportable C 130 Runflat 1400 R20 80 km escape

*Power pack*

Engine 6L turbocharged diesel engine 500-560 hp

Gearbox : ZF 7HP902 gearbox 7 forward 1 reverse

Wheels and Suspension: 8 independent wheels, hydro-pneumatic independent

Braking: oleo pneumatically - two line brakes

Steering : hydraulically-assisted power steering, 2 front steering axles

Source:


Behance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Opinion about seaglider found recently in our sea territory from Connie Rahakundini











What I can commend is that world maritime axis goal as stated by Jokowi is a starting point, it doesnt mean we have to be very powerful now because we have set that goal, that goal is more about long term goal and the strategy should be followed by adequate economic growth and our defense industry advancement.

Our territory in Natuna islands, Malacca Strait, and Makassar strait are indeed very strategic so the goal stated by Jokowi makes sense and can/should be pursuit, but once again it should be pursuit step by step (gradually) and can only be achieved if our GDP reach 4 trillion USD (current price) like CEBR projection in 2035 that would possibly make Indonesia has 40 billion USD defense budget a year (1 percent of GDP) at that time inshaAllah.












Our Services | Centre for Economics and Business Research


Economics is the tool we use to open the can....then we focus on the heart of the matter. Cebr provides business solutions, using economics as a means to an end. Based on detailed and robust forecasts and analysis, we help clients: Take informed decisions; Establish themselves as ‘thought...




cebr.com





Talking about Indo-Pacific region, the main conflict happening there is between US and China. No need to be panic that will prompt us to buy huge imported weapon from the West for the next 5 years that will sacrifice other importance thing we must finance like infrastructure, education, industrialization, Research and Development, and our defense industry programs (one example is KFX/IFX program). Even she said we must side with USA, that strategy will make us instanly become China target. Foolish.

Not to mention our debt to GDP ratio will be at 40 % (of GDP) in the end of 2021, this is very alarming that can jeopardize our economic growth due to potential more expensive interest rate when issuing government bond to get loan from financial market because our economic risk is getting higher. Those 20 billion USD foreign loan proposed by defense ministry should be slashed and only be used to buy weapon that contribute to our defense industry advancement and economic growth, imported ones should be for very essential equipment/ammunition like F 5 replacement (1 squadron only) and AMRAMM for our NASAM/F16.


----------



## Whizzack

whatintarnation said:


> Can we do a salvage mission of the rocket stages that'll splashdown?
> View attachment 698242
> 
> Just something to think about lol





Whizzack said:


> More likely we should just fine them for littering... 😁 or ask for compensation if it damages something..
> We can try salvaging it, since it fell in our territory, but there's unlikely any value left in those rocket pieces.. just burnt junk...



As expected, the spent rocket fairing were found somewhere near Kalimantan... it probably have drifted ashore after falling to the ocean..









Potret Puing Diduga Pesawat yang Ada Bintang Kuning-Tulisan CNSA


Tim gabungan mengecek puing logam diduga badan pesawat yang ditemukan di Kotawaringin Barat, Kalteng. Pada benda itu ditemukan logo bintang dan tulisan CNSA.




news.detik.com














There's nothing of value there as it's only the fairing.. no engines or anything...

It seems the inspecting team hasn't realised that it came from a rocket though... the article mentions it as 'suspected airplane debris'..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Planned launch of the new Hospital ship scheduled for Jan 7..


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> Planned launch of the new Hospital ship scheduled for Jan 7..
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> View attachment 703919



I hope soon the second hospital ship is completed, PT PAL can win tender for Philippine navy so there will be a continuation going on in the production line of Makassar class LPD. PT PAL is the preferred bidder now in Philippine SSV ships tender and the fact that the tender process is delayed is not really a big problem for PT PAL, they have enough orders already to sustain and grow their business further.

I suspect at the earliest, SSV tender in Philippine will announce its winner in second semester 2021. I think most probably the announcement and contract for the winner will happen in first semester of 2022. Philippine is experiencing very bad recession now, much worst than Indonesia, so some defense tender will be delayed until the economy gets back to normal again.


----------



## Indos

Indonesian navy corvette fired Exocet MM40 Block 3 missile during test in late 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

During search and rescue operation. Sriwijaya airline incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

During Ceremony of the start of final assembly 






Latest picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Fl0gger

There still "IFX" on the back ground

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Sriwijaya plane that get accident is piloted by Capten Afwan. He is a former Indonesian Air Force pilot. I hope he died as Mujahiddin as working to provide money for family is also regarded as Jihad in Islam.







His family


















Sepak Terjang Kapten Afwan Pilot Sriwijaya Air SJ182: Mantan Penerbang TNI AU Pindah ke Pesawat Komersial


Kapten Afwan, pilot pesawat Sriwijaya Air SJ182 yang jatuh di sekitar Kepulauan Seribu, Jakarta ternyata merupakan mantan pilot TNI AU.




era.id












Kapten Afwan Pilot Sriwijaya SJ-182 Dikenal Sebagai Sosok Taat Agama


Kapten Afwan pilot Sriwijaya Air SJ-182 yang mengalami kecelakaan di perairan Kepulauan Seribu, pada Sabtu (9.1.2021) tak hanya meninggalkan duka mendalam bagi...




metro.sindonews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

Fl0gger said:


> There still "IFX" on the back ground


And Our flag with other flags

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

The reason Philippine chose Sabrah tank from Elbit Israel (modified ASCOD IFV) instead of Indonesian Harimau, explained by the Pindad's lead engineer of MMWT project

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Black Box has been found

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

FDR (Black Box) will be opened and annalyzed by Indonesian agency, The National Transportation Safety Committee (NTSC, Indonesian: Komite Nasional Keselamatan Transportasi, _KNKT_; ).


----------



## Indos

Black Box of Sriwijaya plane which was crushed about a week ago is opened and being analyzed in Indonesia by The National Transportation Safety Committee (NTSC, Indonesian: Komite Nasional Keselamatan Transportasi, _KNKT_; ).


----------



## 182

*ZENI TNI AD NEW ASSETS*

Pandur 2 8x8 Amphibious APC






Pandur II 8x8 APCs & Ivander EOD (local made)





PREV. Ivander EOD design





Fascine Roller Tatra base Truck (came with m-109 sph & sherpa? correct me if im wrong)





giant M3 Amphibious Rig

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 182

*PENYERAHAN RANTIS HASIL KARYA ANAK BANGSA*
Kamis, 14 Januari 2021




Jakarta (13/01/2021). Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto memimpin Rapat Pimpinan Kementerian Pertahanan (Rapim Kemhan) Tahun 2021 dengan mengambil tema “Kemandirian Pertahanan dan Keamanan Yang Kuat, Mewujudkan Indonesia Tangguh”. Tema tersebut mengandung makna bahwa seluruh komponen bangsa harus bersatu untuk tetap menegakkan kedaulatan negara, keutuhan wilayah dan keselamatan segenap bangsa guna menghadapi berbagai ancaman, gangguan, hambatan dan tantangan di masa depan. Dengan tetap menjaga kesatuan dan persatuan agar semakin kuat Indonesia semakin tangguh. Kegiatan ini dilaksanakan selama dua hari di kantor Kementerian Pertahanan dengan tetap mematuhi protokol kesehatan Covid -19.



Di sela-sela Rapim Kemhan hari ke-2, Menteri Pertahanan menyempatkan diri untuk menyerahkan sejumlah kendaraan taktis hasil karya anak bangsa yang merupakan kebanggaan kita bersama kepada TNI berupa:
1. Kendaraan Maung dari pak Menhan kepada Kasad sebanyak 40 unit untuk Satuan TNI di Papua/Papua Barat
2. Kendaraan Armour ILSV J-Force dari Pak Menhan sebanyak 4 Unit ke Kasad untuk Kodam Papua/Papua Barat
3. Sepeda Motor dari Pak Menhan kepada Kepala Staf sebanyak 50 untuk TNI AD, 25 utk TNI AL dan 25 untuk TNI AU.



Berbagai kendaraan taktis tersebut diserahkan secara simbolis kepada Panglima TNI yang diwakili oleh Kasad, Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa.
Rapim Kemhan 2021 dihadiri oleh Kasad Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa yang sekaligus mewakili Panglima TNI, Kasal Laksamana TNI Yudo Margono, Kasau Marsekal TNI Fadjar Prasetyo dan Sekjen Kemhan Marsdya TNI Donny Ermawan Taufanto, serta beberapa pejabat di lingkungan Kemhan dan TNI. (Red. Bag Datin)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350284866554716167

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Long-Range Air-Launched Cruise Missile-II is one of the primary land-attack weapons being developed for upcoming KF-X/IFX fighter jet.

It is being developed by LIG Nex1 in partnership with Agency for Defense Development using a mix of indigenous and foreign technology.

Republic of Korea Air Force's acquisition of 260 Taurus KEPD 350 cruise missiles for its F-15K Slam Eagle fleet included technology transfer, one of them being the penetrator. Korea System Challenge (KSC) acquired necessary technology for advanced kinetic penetrator from Taurus Systems and is participating in this development.

This new missile for KF-X/IFX will be used to avoid enemy air defense and strike hardened targets such as bunkers and missile facilities deep within North Korea.










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=465367260734048

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 182

*PENYERAHANAN SERTIFIKAT KELAIKAN MILITER PENGADAAN ALAT KOMUNIKASI VVIP KODAM JAYA PROGRAM OPTIMALISASI U.O KEMHAN TAHUN 2020*
Saturday, 2 January 2021








Pusat Kelaikan Kemhan RI melaksanakan kegiatan penandatanganan dan penyerahkan Sertifikat Kelaikan Militer ALAT KOMUNIKASI VVIP KODAM JAYA PROGRAM OPTIMALISASI U.O KEMHAN TAHUN 2020 kepada Bapak Rudy Ismanta selaku perwakilan dari PT. Fineks Utama sebagai penyedia materiil. Pada kegiatan penyerahan sertifikat Laksma TNI Teguh Sugiono, S.E., M.M di dampingi oleh Tim IMLA (Indonesian Military Landworthiness Authority) Kolonel Cpl Dadang Hidayat S.Sos. M.M, beserta beberapa Inspektor IMLA. Kegiatan berjalan lancar dengan selalu memperhatikan dan mematuhi Protokol Kesehatan Covid-19.








Penandatanganan dan Penyerahan Sertifikat Kelaikan Militer ALAT KOMUNIKASI VVIP KODAM JAYA PROGRAM OPTIMALISASI U.O KEMHAN TAHUN 2020 dilaksanakan setelah seluruh proses kegiatan Sertifikasi Kelaikan Militer yang meliputi kegiatan Aplikasi, Verifikasi Dokumen/_Review Document,_ Pemeriksaan Kesesuaian/_Conformity Inspection_ dan Pengujian Fungsi/_Functional Test_ yang telah melalui rangkaian proses pengujian Statis dan pengujian Dinamis dilaksanakan oleh Tim IMLA (Indonesian Military Landworthiness Authority).








Alat Kopmunikasi ini merupakan jenis Alkom khusus yang digunakan kegiatan VVIP. Kedepannya Alkom Khusus ini akan beroperasi dan digunakan oleh Kodam Jaya.




*PENYERAHANAN SERTIFIKAT KELAIKAN MILITER PENGADAAN ILSV J-FORCES ARMORED KODAM XVII/CENDRAWASIH DAN ILSV J-FORCES ARMORED KODAM XVIII/KASUARI*
Saturday, 2 January 2021










Pusat Kelaiakan Kemhan RI melaksanakan kegiatan Penandatanganan dan Penyerahan Sertifikat Kelaikan Militer ILSV J-FORCES ARMORED KODAM XVII/CENDRAWASIH DAN ILSV J-FORCES ARMORED KODAM XVIII/KASUARI kepada PT. Jala Berikat Nusantara Perkasa yang diwakili oleh Bapak Idin selaku penyedia materiil. Pada kegiatan penyerahan sertifikat Laksma TNI Teguh Sugiono, S.E., M.M di dampingi oleh Ketua IMLA (Indonesian Military Landworthiness Authority) Kolonel Cpl Dadang Hidayat S.Sos. M.M, beserta beberapa Inspektor IMLA. Kegiatan berjalan lancar dengan selalu memperhatikan dan mematuhi Protokol Kesehatan Covid-19.








Penandatanganan dan Penyerahan Sertifikat Kelaikan Militer ILSV J-FORCES ARMORED KODAM XVII/CENDRAWASIH DAN ILSV J-FORCES ARMORED KODAM XVIII/KASUARI dilaksanakan setelah seluruh proses kegiatan Sertifikasi Kelaikan Militer yang meliputi kegiatan Aplikasi, Verifikasi Dokumen/Review Document, Pemeriksaan Kesesuaian/Conformity Inspection dan Pengujian Fungsi/Functional Test yang telah dilaksanakan oleh Tim IMLA (Indonesian Military Landworthiness Authority).








Kendaraan ini merupakan jenis kendaraan khusus digunakan kegiatan VVIP. Kedepannya kendaraan tersebut akan bergabung dan digunakan oleh Kodam XVII/Cendrawasih dan Kodam XVIII/Kasuari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*PENANDATANGANAN & PENYERAHANAN SERTIFIKAT KELAIKAN MILITER SENJATA AR-15, 10.5 EXCALIBUR*
Saturday, 16 January 2021








Pusat Kelaikan Kemhan RI, di ruang kerja Lt. 10 Gedung A.H Nasution Kemhan RI, Laksma TNI Teguh Sugiono, S.E., M.M menandatangani dan menyerahkan Sertifikat Kelaikan Militer Senjata AR-15, 10.5 dengan Aksesorisnya kepada Bapak Obaja Dwiyanto Wibowo selaku Direktur PT.Srikandi Indonesia Gemilang.











PT.Srikandi Indonesia Gemilang sebagai manufaktur _representatif_ Excalibur International Ceko. Dalam kegiatan ini Kapuslaik Kemhan di dampingi oleh Ketua Tim IMLA (Indonesian Military Landworthiness Authority) Kolonel Cpl Dadang Hidayat S.Sos. M.M, kegiatan berjalan lancar dengan selalu memperhatikan dan mematuhi Protokol Kesehatan Covid-19.











Penandatanganan dan penyerahan Sertifikat Kelaikan Militer Militer Senjata AR-15, 10.5 dengan Aksesorisnya dilaksanakan setelah seluruh proses kegiatan Sertifikasi Kelaikan Militer yang meliputi kegiatan Aplikasi, Verifikasi Dokumen/_Review Document_, Pemeriksaan Kesesuaian/_Conformity Inspection_ dan Pengujian Fungsi/_Functional Test_ yang telah dilaksanakan oleh Inspektor Kelaikan Tim IMLA.











Senjata ini merupakan jenis Senapan dengan kaliber 5,56 mm yang mengunakan munisi 5,56 x 45 mm Nato (Mu-5 Tj/SS109) yang dilengkapi dengan _Laser pointer_, _Holographic Sight_, _Tactical Light_ dan _Silencer_. Rencana kedepan senjata ini akan digunakan oleh Satuan Raider TNI AD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Photo is circulated in the internet saying this is Anoa 3 Pindad. Look like it will be amphibious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> Photo is circulated in the internet saying this is Anoa 3 Pindad. Look like it will be amphibious
> 
> View attachment 708277



Back side

Credit to "GFP"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Possible sale of 2 (used) Lafayette class frigates to Indonesia
-----------------------------------------
_...the Lafayette class frigates that will be modernized are: Courbet, Aconit, La Fayette... 
For the remaining 2, Surcouf, Guepratte it is possible, according to the recent Fr-In bilateral agreement, to be sold to the __#IndonesianNavy_
_-----------------------------------------_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351221611521855492

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Indos said:


> Photo is circulated in the internet saying this is Anoa 3 Pindad. Look like it will be amphibious
> 
> View attachment 708277


Likly not because the size dimension and no propeller. Some friemd like ex kaskus mod said that. But likely v hull shaped


----------



## Being-Art

Yes it has v hull shaped


Ruhnama said:


> Likly not because the size dimension and no propeller. Some friemd like ex kaskus mod said that. But likely v hull shaped



because this is not for the marines, so amphibious capabilities are not needed, just like the previous Anoas


----------



## Whizzack

Whizzack said:


> Back side
> 
> Credit to "GFP"



Combining all available pics :

Front





Back





Side





Renders :









Unlike in the renderings, there doesn't seem to be a side cupola on the hull... Perhaps the hull is already wide enough to accommodate an RCWS without it... Also in the renders, the back-half of the hull is squarish (not sloped), while the front-half is still sloped... but in the actual pics, it seems to be reversed, with the front-half of the hull squarish while the back half is still slightly sloped... headlamp design is also a bit different from the renders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Whizzack

In times like these, we can really feel how useful it is to have dedicated hospital ships... KRI dr. Soeharso-990 tending to earthquake victims in Mamuju...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352049500672544768

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

US & Indonesian Marines Joint Platoon Live Fire in Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

get ready for *KLEWANG re-BORN*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Second and third KFX/IFX prototypes*






First KFX/IFX prototype

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

PT PAL Indonesia start constructing second hospital ship after launching first hospital ship two weeks ago.






During first hospital ship launching 7 January 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Coast Guard catch 2 foreign tankers sailed in water near Kalimantan island.


----------



## Indos

Indonesian navy catch Taiwan fishing vessel in North Natuna sea Yesterday.


----------



## Indos

Army Apache Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Being-Art

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353260356752138240
Indonesian Coast Guard catch one Panama and one Iranian Tankers


----------



## Indos

Tank recondition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT DI delivered one NC 212i to Indonesian Air Force base in Malang, East Java. Total order is 9 planes and only 1 has been delivered.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353967382973214723


----------



## Indos

*[ANALYSIS] Biden presidency: Catching signs for deepening Indonesia-US trade ties *​
Astari Adityawati 

The Jakarta Post 

PREMIUM 

Jakarta / Tue, January 26, 2021 / 06:31 pm






Indonesian Ambassador to the US Muhammad Lutfi (left), Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investment Minister Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan (center) and US Export-Import Bank president Kimberly Reed share a three-way elbow bump on Nov. 18, 2020 at a memorandum of understanding (MoU) signing event in Washington, DC.(Embassy of Republic Indonesia in Washington DC/epost-robot)









[ANALYSIS] Biden presidency: Catching signs for deepening Indonesia-US trade ties


Almost a week to the day since Joe Biden was inaugurated as the US president, Indonesia should take a look at the opportunities that may be coming its way under the new administration, and what it can do to run with them.




www.thejakartapost.com





New chapter begin, it is likely a continuation of Obama administration that is very close with Indonesia. Maybe another free second hand F 16 will be offered again........If we get it then it should be upgraded into block 70 at minimum.


----------



## Whizzack

Everyone is too focused on guarding our northern waters, but seems to forget to guard our southern waters...

As reported by local NTT fishermen, Australian fisheries patrol ships has frequently intruded Indonesian waters in Timor Sea to capture and harass them... In this latest case the Australian ship only confiscated their fishing gears, while in previous cases they would force the ships to move across the sea border and then burn their ships...

The local West Timor association is asking for the Indonesian government to give serious attention for such cases as Australian ships has frequently entered Indonesian waters in Timor Sea... Unfortunately the government seems unable or unwilling to confront Australia in such cases...

--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Australia Sita Alat Tangkap Nelayan Indonesia di Laut Timor*
Selasa, 26 Januari 2021 | 10:14 WIB
Oleh : Heriyanto / HS





Ilustrasi perbatasan Indonesia dan Australia di Laut Timor. (Foto: Istimewa)
*Jakarta, Beritasatu.com* - Otoritas manajemen perikanan Australia kembali menindak kapal-kapal nelayan asal Nusa Tenggara Timur (NTT). Terakhir, kapal patroli Australia masuk ke perairan Indonesia dan menyita alat tangkap milik delapan nelayan NTT di Laut Timor pada 15 Januari 2021 lalu.
Ketua Yayasan Peduli Timor Barat Ferdi Tanoni menerima video dan foto penyitaan alat tangkap nelayan seperti pancing dan peralatan selam tersebut, Senin (25/1/2021).

*“Penyitaan dilakukan pada titik koordinat 12,12, 500 Lintang Utara dan 123,12,500 Lintang Selatan, posisi ini berada di dalam perairan Indonesia,” katanya.*

Setelah menyita alat tangkap dan diberikan surat sita, nelayan kemudian kembali ke Kupang bersama perahu mereka.
Menurut Ferdi, kejadian penyitaan alat tangkap ini baru pertama dilakukan Australia. Dalam kasus-kasus sebelumnya, biasanya kapal Australia tersebut menggiring perahu nelayan Indonesia ke perairan kemudian dibakar.
Ferdi minta pemerintah Indonesia terutama Kementerian Luar Negeri memberikan perhatian serius terhadap kasus ini. Pasalnya, sudah banyak kejadian kapal Australia masuk ke perairan Indonesia di Laut Timor.
Sejak dua dekae lalu, YPTB dan Ocean Watch Indonesia (OWI) sudah beberapa kali melakukan advokasi terkait perairan Laut Timor ini. Mulai dari korban nelayan yang ditangkap Australia, perbatasan, dan pencemaran minyak dan gas dalam beberapa tahun terakhir.
“Sayangnya dalam urusan perairan Laut Timor, Indonesia sepertinya belum bisa berbuat banyak menghadapi Australia atau minimal menegakkan aturan dan hak-haknya,” jelas Herman Jaya dari OWI.










Australia Sita Alat Tangkap Nelayan Indonesia di Laut Timor


Biasanya kapal Australia menggiring perahu nelayan Indonesia kemudian dibakar.




www.beritasatu.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Rafale negotiations delayed / suspended due to Covid lockdowns (both in Indonesia and France)

😢😭

Auto-translate by Google 
------------------------------------------------------
*DASSAULT AVIATION: DISCUSSIONS WITH INDONESIA "SUSPENDED" BECAUSE OF THE COVID*
Paul Louis
The 01/26/2021 at 7:23 PM

Guest of BFM Business this Tuesday evening, the CEO of Dassault said he was ready to resume discussions with Indonesia as soon as the "Covid problem" is lifted.

2.5 billion euros for 18 Rafale. Dassault Aviation on Monday concluded an express order with Greece , which will allow it to partially fill the air gap in production linked to the health crisis. But the aircraft manufacturer also hopes to finalize an agreement with Indonesia which could cover more than 30 aircraft.
Still, the discussions are currently interrupted. "We are working on it, the context is not easy because the Covid is everywhere and at the moment the country is closed," Eric Trappier, CEO of Dassault Aviation, told BFM Business on Tuesday.


If the "discussions are suspended because of the Covid problem", he assured that "as soon as the country reopens we will work hard to try to go at least as fast as Greece" with which Dassault will have put only four months to reach an agreement.
Paul Louis










Dassault Aviation: les discussions avec l'Indonésie "suspendues" à cause du Covid


Invité de BFM Business ce mardi soir, le PDG de Dassault s'est dit prêt à reprendre les discussions avec l'Indonésie dès que la "problématique Covid" sera levée.




www.bfmtv.com


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> Everyone is too focused on guarding our northern waters, but seems to forget to guard our southern waters...
> 
> As reported by local NTT fishermen, Australian fisheries patrol ships has frequently intruded Indonesian waters in Timor Sea to capture and harass them... In this latest case the Australian ship only confiscated their fishing gears, while in previous cases they would force the ships to move across the sea border and then burn their ships...
> 
> The local West Timor association is asking for the Indonesian government to give serious attention for such cases as Australian ships has frequently entered Indonesian waters in Timor Sea... Unfortunately the government seems unable or unwilling to confront Australia in such cases...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Australia Sita Alat Tangkap Nelayan Indonesia di Laut Timor*
> Selasa, 26 Januari 2021 | 10:14 WIB
> Oleh : Heriyanto / HS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilustrasi perbatasan Indonesia dan Australia di Laut Timor. (Foto: Istimewa)
> *Jakarta, Beritasatu.com* - Otoritas manajemen perikanan Australia kembali menindak kapal-kapal nelayan asal Nusa Tenggara Timur (NTT). Terakhir, kapal patroli Australia masuk ke perairan Indonesia dan menyita alat tangkap milik delapan nelayan NTT di Laut Timor pada 15 Januari 2021 lalu.
> Ketua Yayasan Peduli Timor Barat Ferdi Tanoni menerima video dan foto penyitaan alat tangkap nelayan seperti pancing dan peralatan selam tersebut, Senin (25/1/2021).
> 
> *“Penyitaan dilakukan pada titik koordinat 12,12, 500 Lintang Utara dan 123,12,500 Lintang Selatan, posisi ini berada di dalam perairan Indonesia,” katanya.*
> 
> Setelah menyita alat tangkap dan diberikan surat sita, nelayan kemudian kembali ke Kupang bersama perahu mereka.
> Menurut Ferdi, kejadian penyitaan alat tangkap ini baru pertama dilakukan Australia. Dalam kasus-kasus sebelumnya, biasanya kapal Australia tersebut menggiring perahu nelayan Indonesia ke perairan kemudian dibakar.
> Ferdi minta pemerintah Indonesia terutama Kementerian Luar Negeri memberikan perhatian serius terhadap kasus ini. Pasalnya, sudah banyak kejadian kapal Australia masuk ke perairan Indonesia di Laut Timor.
> Sejak dua dekae lalu, YPTB dan Ocean Watch Indonesia (OWI) sudah beberapa kali melakukan advokasi terkait perairan Laut Timor ini. Mulai dari korban nelayan yang ditangkap Australia, perbatasan, dan pencemaran minyak dan gas dalam beberapa tahun terakhir.
> “Sayangnya dalam urusan perairan Laut Timor, Indonesia sepertinya belum bisa berbuat banyak menghadapi Australia atau minimal menegakkan aturan dan hak-haknya,” jelas Herman Jaya dari OWI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia Sita Alat Tangkap Nelayan Indonesia di Laut Timor
> 
> 
> Biasanya kapal Australia menggiring perahu nelayan Indonesia kemudian dibakar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.beritasatu.com



Yup, look like it is because there is no territorial dispute with Australia so we just dont take too much seriousness on that areas. We should put corvette there and patrol the areas regularly.


----------



## Indos

SPR 2 Pindad anti material rifle


----------



## 182

* Kunjungan Kerja Timlak/Ahli KKIP ke PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) dan PT. Pindad (Persero)*
by KKIP | Jan 28, 2021 | Berita | 0 comments





Pada hari Kami dan Jumat tanggal 21-22 Januari 2021 timlak/ahli KKIP yang dipimpin oleh Laksda TNI (Purn) Darwanto melaksanakan kunjungan kerja ke PT. Dirgantara Indonesia dan PT.Pindad di Bandung. Kunjungan kerja tersebut untuk melihat langsung beberapa fasilitas yang terdapat di PT.DI terkait Program Pengembangan Pesawat Tempur KF-X/IF-X. Timlak KKIP diterima langsung oleh Direktur Utama PT. DI, Bapak Elfien Goentoro serta didamping Direktur Produksi dan tim.






Secara umum Dirut PT DI dan tim, menyampaikan status program pesawat tempur KF-X/IF-X serta rencana/tahapan penguasaan teknologi pesawat tempur. Diharapkan kedepan, apabila penguasaan teknologi telah dimiliki, maka PT.DI mampu untuk melaksanakan pemeliharaan dan upgrading pesawat yang dimiliki oleh pengguna.
Terkait dengan kemampuan yang dimiliki PT. Pindad, Bapak Ade Bagja selaku Direktur teknologi dan pengembangan PT.Pindad menyampaikan beberapa produk unggulan yaitu Ranpur Medium Tank, Senjata Ringan dan Munisi berbagai varian. Ekosistem yang terbangun pada produk senjata melibatkan 17 BUMS






dengan nilai TKDN mencapai 42,49%.
Strategi PT.Pindad untuk meningkatkan TKDN lebih dari 70% produk munisi melalui penggunaan produk propelan, _brass, steel wire_ dan komponen lainnya yang saat ini dapat diproduksi di dalam negeri.
Diharapkan kedepan PT. Pindad mampu memiliki kapasitas produksi khususnya munisi lebih dari 400 juta butir/tahun. Peningkatan produk munisi merupakan upaya untuk memenuhi kebutuhan pengguna khususnya di dalam negeri.




*Kunker Timlak KKIP ke PT. Dahana Subang*

by KKIP | Jan 19, 2021 | Berita | 0 comments





Kamis, 14 Januari 2021 timlak/ahli KKIP yang dipimpin oleh Letjen TNI (Purn) Yoedhi Swastanto melaksanakan kunjungan kerja (Kunker) ke PT. Dahana Subang. Tujuan kunker tersebut adalah pendalaman program propelan yang telah di laksanakan PT. Dahana. Timlak KKIP diterima langsung oleh Direktur Utama PT. Dahana bapak Budi Antono serta di damping Kabalitbang Kemhan bapak Marsda TNI Julexi Tambayong.
Dirut PT. Dahana menyampaikan roadmap (peta jalan) tentang penguasaan teknologi dan pembuatan Propelan untuk mendukung kebutuhan munisi kaliber kecil (MKK). Saat ini tahapan yang telah dibangun adalah pabrik pembuatan Nitrogliserin sebagai bahan baku pebmuatan _Double_ _Base Spherical Powder_.






Timlak/ahli KKIP berharap Industri Pertahanan khususnya dibidang munisi dapat mandiri, dalam mendukung kebutuhan pengguna. Terkait optimalisasi fasilitas yang telah dimiliki oleh PT. Dahana dan rencana keberlanjutan program Propelan, diperlukan review secara menyuruh dan mendalam sehingga penggunaan anggaran dapat efektif dan efisien.




*Torpedo SUT Buatan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (1)*
by KKIP | Jan 7, 2021 | Artikel | 0 comments








*Bagian 1*

PT Dirgantara Indonesia sebagai sebuah perusahaan besar dalam industri pertahanan membuat sebuah produk torpedo yang memiliki spesifikasi hebat. SUT Torpedo ini dirancang untuk menghadapi target kapal selam dan kapal permukaan.
Torpedo SUT tidak hanya dapat diluncurkan dari kapal selam dengan metode swim-out, melainkan juga dari kapal permukaan dengan metode pneumatic push-out.

Di atas kertas Torpedo SUT memiliki spesifikasi sebagai berikut:
Panjang tanpa casket : 6,150mm (6.620mm dengan casket)
Diameter : 533mm
Berat versi tempur : 1,413.6Kg (tempur), 1,224.00Kg (latihan)
Berat isian tempur : 255Kg
Pendorong : motor listrik
Jarak jangkau maks. : 12Km (kecepatan 35Kts)
Jarak jangkau optimal : 28Km (kecepatan 23Kts)
AEG SUT 533mm : Heavyweight Torpedo Dengan Pemandu Sonar Pasif Dan Aktif
Dalam industri teknologi alutsista, SUT hasil karya PT Dirgantara Indonesia ini adalah salah satu pengembangan teknologi terbaik. Dengan modal lisensi dari AEG (Allgemeine Elektrizitäts-Gesellschaft), Telefunken, Jerman, membuat teknologi dari SUT ini sangat diperhitungkan.






*Torpedo SUT Buatan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (2)*
by KKIP | Jan 12, 2021 | Artikel | 0 comments








*Bagian 2

Uji Tembak*
Uji tembak senjata taktis berupa Torpedo SUT (Surface and Underwater Target) dari KRI Cakra-401 saat Latgab TNI Juni 2008, sukses menghantarkan eks KRI Karang Galang ke peraduan terakhirnya di dasar laut. Kapal ini jugalah yang menjadi sasaran tembak rudal C-802 yang diluncurkan KRI Layang-805. Dengan berat hulu ledak 260 Kg, torpedo SUT mampu menjangkau sasaran dengan jarak tembak efektif maksimal 40 Km.

*Ciri-ciri khusus dari Torpedo SUT*
Ada ciri khusus yang membedakan Torpedo SUT dengan Torpedo lainnya. Salah satu yang paling menonjol bisa dilihat dari adanya kabel sebagai pemandu ketarget yang dituju. Kabel berfungsi memberikan data-data akustik guna mengendalikan arah tujuan torpedo, dan juga berfungsi sebagai penangkal jamming karena datalink dipandu dua arah. Torpedo SUT digerakkan dengan motor listrik, dengan tingkat kebisingan rendah. Setelah torpedo dirasa aman dari reduksi jamming sonar lawan, kabel akan terlepas dan kendali diambil alih secara mandiri oleh data prosesor yang ada di dalamnya.

*Cara kerja torpedo*
Sesaat setelah ditembakkan dari dalam peluncur torpedo, maka tangki muatan pendorong akan memberikan muatannya kepada mesin pendorong dan mesin akan bekerja memutar twin screw counter rotating propeller. Torpedo akan meluncur menuju sasaran dengan kecepatan minimal sekitar dua puluh knot. Torpedo akan berjalan lurus, sesuai arah, kecepatan dan kedalaman menuju sasaran yang telah diprogramkan terlebih dahulu melalui bilik hitung penembakan torpedo.
Peluncuran torpedo ke arah sasarannya didorong oleh twin screw counter rotating propellernya, yang dapat menjamin bahwa torpedo tidak akan mengalami momen puntir dari putaran motornya sendiri, dan ditahan pada kedalaman yang dikehendaki dengan diatur oleh membrane pengukur kedalaman yang dilaksanakan oleh sirip horisontalnya, serta dijaga pada arah haluannya dengan dikendalikan oleh gyro kompas, yang pelaksanaanya dilakukan oleh kemudi tegaknya. Ledakan torpedo sendiri akan dipicu dari beberapa macam fuze detonator, baik contact, proximity fuze maupun magnetic fuze.
Terkadang beberapa fuze di aktifkan bersama untuk memperoleh 100% kepastian ledak. Hulu ledaknya yang berisi sekitar 200 kg TNT, dipastikan akan dapat menjebol dan mematahkan hull kapal perang jenis manapun yang kena hantamannya, apalagi bila ledakkannya disetel pada suatu jarak kedalaman tertentu dari lunas kapal sasaran dalam rangka memperoleh keuntungan “double blast effect”.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## 182

*Berkenalan Dengan PINDAD COBRA (1)*
by KKIP | Jan 21, 2021 | Artikel | 0 comments









*Bagian 1*

Pindad Cobra. Kendaraan tempur jenis panser ini, adalah hasil kerjasama antara PT Pindad dengan perusahaan asal Czech, Excalibur Army Group dari CzechoSlovak Group. Kendaraan tempur ini sudah datang dari Czech (Ceko) sejak 4 Februari 2020. Dalam hal ini PT Pindad dan Kementerian Pertahanan sepakat membuat pengadaan kendaraan tempur senilai 80 juta dolar AS untuk memasok 22 unit kendaraan tempur.

Pesanan ini diperuntukan untuk Batalyon Infantri Mekanis (Yonifmek). Yonifmek sendiri adalah pasukan Infanteri yang termekanisasi yang dibekali dengan pengangkut personel lapis baja (APC) atau kendaraan tempur infanteri (IFV) sebagai kendaraan pengangkut personil untuk tempur. Beberapa satuan di luar Jawa juga mulai dilengkapi dengan ranpur Anoa untuk menunjang tugas pokoknya, seperti Yonif Mekanis 113/Jaya Sakti di Kodam Iskandar Muda, Yonif Raider Khusus 134/Tombak Sakti di Kodam I/Bukit Barisan dan Yonif Raider Khusus 744/Satya Yudha Bhakti di Kodam IX/Udayana.


Bila menilik lebih lanjut, kerjasama dengan Czech ini sebenarnya menguntungkan Indonesia. Hal ini karena Excalibur Army Group, memberikan kemudahan produksi panser buatannya dengan memberikan _Transfer of Technology_ (ToT) kepada PT. Pindad, sehingga PT Pindad dapat meracik spek khusus yang disesuaikan dengan keinginan dan kebutuhan Yonifmek TNI AD sebagai pengguna. Jadi PT Pindad bisa melakukan eksplorasi lebih dalam untuk pengembangan dari panser buatan Czech ini.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*Panglima TNI Kunjungi Lanud Iswahyudi Maospati Magetan*
Jumat, 29 Januari 2021, 06:40 WIB
Reporter : Ade Mas Satrio Gunawan

*Magetan (beritajatim.com)* – Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto melaksanakan kunjungan kerja ke Lanud Iswahjudi dan Batalyon Infantri Para Raider 501/BY Madiun, Kamis (28/1/2021).
Kedatangan Panglima TNI disambut oleh Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara, Pangkoopsau II, Danlanud Iswahjudi dan sejumlah pejabat TNI, di Main Apron Lanud Iswahjudi.

Tiba menggunakan pesawat VIP TNI AU jenis Boeing 737/A-7308 dari Skadron Udara 17, Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma, Panglima TNI menerima laporan dari Danlanud Iswahjudi, Marsma TNI M. Untung Suropati dan jajar kehormatan.
“Kunjungan kerja Panglima TNI dan rombongan untuk meninjau fasilitas latihan Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation (ACMI) yang saat ini sedang menjalani proses pengembangan,” kata Kepala Penerangan Lanud Iswahyudi Letkol Sus Filfadri, Kamis (28/1/2021).

Ia menambahkan, ACMI merupakan fasilitas yang dapat digunakan untuk menganalisa hasil latihan penerbang, baik itu platform pesawat tempur, pesawat angkut maupun pesawat helikopter. Data hasil penerbangan akan diolah di ACMI untuk kemudian ditampilkan pada saat proses evaluasi penerbangan (debrief).
“Peralatan canggih ini dapat melihat manuver pesawat secara tiga dimensi disertai dengan data-data penerbangan yang telah direkam,” jelas Letkol Sus Filfaldri.
Usai meninjau ACMI, Panglima TNI meninjau hanggar pesawat tempur Sukhoi Skadron Udara 14 yang baru selesai dibangun.




Pada saat kunjungan kerja di Lanud Iswahjudi ini, Panglima TNI, Kasau dan rombongan menyempatkan diri untuk foto bersama di shelter Skadron Udara 14 dengan latar 5 pesawat tempur Lanud Iswahjudi.

Selesai melakukan kunjungan di Lanud Iswahjudi, Panglima TNI dan rombongan melanjutkan kunjungan kerjanya ke Batalyon Infantri Para Raider 501/BY Madiun.

“Kunjungan terakhir untuk mengecek kesiapan Ops Satgas Yonif Para Raider 501/BY Divif 2/Kostrad yang akan melaksanakan tugas Operasi Pamtas RI-PNG Mobile,” pungkasnya.*(asg/ted)*









*Panglima TNI Tinjau Fasilitas Baru di Lanud Iswahjudi Madiun*
January 28, 2021 

*JAKARTANEWS.ID – JAKARTA: Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto, S.I.P. didampingi Pangkogabwilhan III Letjen TNI Ganip Warsito, S.E., M.M. dan Kapuspen TNI Mayjen TNI Achmad Riad, S.I.P., melaksanakan kunjungan kerja ke Lanud Iswahjudi di Madiun, Jawa Timur, Kamis (28/1/2021).*
Kedatangan Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto di Main Apron Lanud Iswahjudi disambut oleh Kasau Marsekal TNI Fadjar Prasetyo, S.E., M.P.P., Pangkoopsau II Marsda TNI Minggit Tribowo, S.I.P., Asrena Kasau Marsda TNI Andyawan, Koorsahli Kasau Marsda TNI Wisnu Nugroho dan Komandan Lanud Marsma TNI M. Untung Suropati, S.E.

Selanjutnya Panglima TNI beserta rombongan meninjau fasilitas latihan Air Combat Manuvering Instrumentation (ACMI) yang saat ini masih dalam proses pengembangan. ACMI merupakan fasilitas yang dapat digunakan untuk menganalisa hasil latihan penerbang, baik itu platform pesawat tempur, pesawat angkut maupun pesawat helikopter.
Panglima TNI menyampaikan bahwa dengan adanya gedung baru ACMI dapat digunakan dalam memonitoring, mengendalikan jalannya latihan serta manuver pertempuran udara secara real time, sehingga dapat dianalisa setelah latihan selesai dilaksanakan.
Usai meninjau ACMI, Panglima TNI beserta rombongan meninjau Hanggar Pesawat Tempur Sukhoi Skadron Udara 14 yang baru selesai dibangun.

Pada kesempatan tersebut, Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto bersama Kasau Marsekal TNI Fadjar Prasetyo, S.E., M.P.P. dan rombongan melaksanakan foto bersama dengan para penerbang F-16 dan T-50 di Shelter Skadron Udara 14 dengan latar 5 pesawat tempur.

Setelah melaksanakan foto bersama, Panglima TNI didampingi Kasau serta para pejabat lainnya berkesempatan berdialog dengan Komandan Skadron Udara 3 Letkol Pnb Agung Dwi Ariyanto, Komandan Skadron Udara 15 Letkol Pnb Dharma T. Gultom dan Komandan Skadron Udara 14 Mayor Pnb I Kadek Suta Arimbawa. (Amin)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 182

*Kunjungan Kerja Panglima TNI ke Lanud Iswahjudi dan Yonif Para Raider 501/BY Madiun*
Dibaca: *0* Oleh Pen Lanud Iwj29 Jan 2021




#TNIAU
FacebookTwitterWhatsAppTelegram
Share
TNI AU. Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto, S.I.P. melaksanakan kunjungan kerja ke Lanud Iswahjudi dan Batalyon Infantri Para Raider 501/BY Madiun, Kamis (28/1/2021).


Kedatangan Panglima TNI disambut oleh Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara, Pangkoopsau II, Danlanud Iswahjudi dan sejumlah pejabat TNI, di Main Apron Lanud Iswahjudi, Tiba menggunakan pesawat VIP TNI AU jenis Boeing 737/A-7308 dari Skadron Udara 17, Lanud Halim Perdanakusuma, Panglima TNI menerima laporan dari Danlanud Iswahjudi, Marsma TNI M. Untung Suropati, S.E. dan jajar kehormatan.


Kunjungan kerja Panglima TNI dimulai dengan meninjau fasilitas latihan Air Combat Maneuvering Instumentation (ACMI) yang saat ini sedang menjalani proses pengembangan.


ACMI merupakan fasilitas yang dapat digunakan untuk menganalisa hasil latihan penerbang, baik itu platform pesawat tempur, pesawat angkut maupun pesawat helikopter. Data hasil penerbangan akan diolah di ACMI untuk kemudian ditampilkan pada saat proses evaluasi penerbangan (debrief).


Peralatan canggih ini dapat melihat manuver pesawat secara tiga dimensi disertai dengan data-data penerbangan yang telah direkam. Usai meninjau ACMI, Panglima TNI meninjau hanggar pesawat tempur Sukhoi Skadron Udara 14 yang baru selesai dibangun.


Baca juga: Komandan Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin Pimpin Apel Kendaraan Dinas
Pada saat kunjungan kerja di Lanud Iswahjudi ini, Panglima TNI, Kasau dan rombongan menyempatkan diri untuk foto bersama di shelter Skadron Udara 14 dengan latar 5 pesawat tempur Lanud Iswahjudi.


Selesai melakukan kunjungan di Lanud Iswahjudi, Panglima TNI dan rombongan melanjutkan kunjungan kerjanya ke Batalyon Infantri Para Raider 501/BY Madiun untuk mengecek kesiapan Ops Satgas Yonif Para Raider 501/BY Divif 2/Kostrad yang akan melaksanakan tugas Operasi Pamtas RI-PNG Mobile.






Kunjungan Kerja Panglima TNI ke Lanud Iswahjudi dan Yonif Para Raider 501/BY Madiun




Kunjungan Kerja Panglima TNI ke Lanud Iswahjudi dan Yonif Para Raider 501/BY Madiun




Kunjungan Kerja Panglima TNI ke Lanud Iswahjudi dan Yonif Para Raider 501/BY Madiun




Kunjungan Kerja Panglima TNI ke Lanud Iswahjudi dan Yonif Para Raider 501/BY Madiun



*Satgas Paskhas Bersama BNPB Menyalurkan Bantuan Kepada Korban Bencana Mamuju*
Dibaca: *1* Oleh Pen Mako korpaskhas29 Jan 2021




#TNIAU
FacebookTwitterWhatsAppTelegram
Share
TNI AU. Mamuju. Satgas Korpaskhas yang dipimpin Mayor Pas Irrie Setianto bersama BNPB terus bergerak membantu pensdistribusian bantuan sosial berupa kebutuhan dasar dan kebutuhan pokok kepada para warga yang menjadi korban gempa bumi di Majene dan Mamuju Sulawesi Barat, Jum’at (29/01).


Dalam pelaksanaan penyaluran bantuan sosial ini dibagi menjadi beberapa tempat yakni di Desa Kabiraan, Desa Seppong, Desa Kabiraan baru Kec. Ulumanda, Kab. Majene Sulawesi Barat.


Satgas Korpaskhas dibantu dengan menggunakan jalur udara (helli) dan juga melalui jalur darat. Kegiatan distribusi bantuan secara langsung tersebut, dilaksanakan pada beberapa pusat tenda-tenda pengungsian korban bencana, posko bantuan bencana yang ada dan daerah-daerah terpencil. Antusias dan respon positif serta ungkapan terimakasih disampaikan oleh para korban bencana.






Satgas Paskhas Bersama BNPB Menyalurkan Bantuan Kepada Korban Bencana Mamuju




Satgas Paskhas Bersama BNPB Menyalurkan Bantuan Kepada Korban Bencana Mamuju




Satgas Paskhas Bersama BNPB Menyalurkan Bantuan Kepada Korban Bencana Mamuju


----------



## Indos

*PTDI hands over Super-Puma helicopters to the Indonesian Air Force, here are the specifications*
The Super Puma NAS332 C1 + helicopter is a PTDI product equipped with an avionic glass cockpit accompanied by AHRS (Attitude Heading and Reference System) optical sensors and FMS (Flight Management System) technology.

Fatkhul Maskur - Bisnis.com 29 January 2021 | 22:19 WIB






*Bisnis.com,* JAKARTA - PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) handed over a Super Puma NAS332 C1 + helicopter unit to the Indonesian Air Force, which was an order for the Ministry of Defense in 2019.

PT DI Commercial Director Ade Yuyu Wahyuna released the Super Puma NAS332 C1 + helicopter ferry flight which will then be operated by Air Squadron 6 Atang Sendjaja Air Force Base, Bogor, at the PTDI Rotary Wing Hangar, Bandung, West Java, Friday (29/1/2021).

"By carrying out the _ferry flight,_ we hope that it will further facilitate the implementation and completion of the Indonesian Air Force's duties to maintain the air force of the Republic of Indonesia," said Ade Yuyu in a written statement as quoted by _Antara._

Meanwhile, Commander of Air Squadron 6 Atang Sendjaja Base Lt. Col. Pnb Akhmad Mauludin Mulyono hopes that this helicopter can support the tasks of the Indonesian state and nation.

"Hopefully this aircraft can be a blessing for us to support the tasks of the Indonesian Air Force and the tasks of the Indonesian nation and state, both in operations and in training," said Lt. Col. Pnb Akhmad Mauludin.

The signing of the contract for the procurement of a Super Puma NAS332 C1 + helicopter unit was carried out on April 12, 2019 between PT DI and the Ministry of Defense and the end user, the Indonesian Air Force

The Super Puma NAS332 C1 + helicopter is a product of PT DI which is equipped with an avionic glass cockpit accompanied by AHRS ( _attitude heading and reference system_ ) optical sensors and FMS ( _flight management system_ ) technology .

The instruments used by pilots to set the _flight plan_ include the path that the helicopter will pass, SAR Direction Finder to capture ELT ( _emergency locator transmitter_ ) signals , night flight operation capabilities compatible with NVG (n _Night vision Goggle_ ), _weather radar_ and _emergency floatation_ to make an emergency landing on water.

He explained that the Super Puma NAS-332 C1 + helicopter can fly for 4 hours with a maximum speed of 306 km / hour.

This helicopter, which is capable of carrying 18 troops and 3 crew (pilot, copilot, and air helmsman) is a multipurpose heavy transport helicopter that can be used for military transportation, cargo, _paratroop_ transportation , medical evacuation, and VIP.

The Super Puma NAS-332 C1 + helicopter will be equipped with a _hoist_ to tow or evacuate victims on the starboard side of the door. In addition, this helicopter also has a sling that functions to carry goods or tactical vehicles with a maximum load of 4.5 tons.









PTDI Serahkan Helikopter Super-Puma ke TNI AU, Ini Spesifikasinya


Helikopter Super Puma NAS332 C1+ merupakan produk PTDI yang dilengkapi dengan avionic glass cockpit disertai sensor optik AHRS (Attitude Heading and Reference System) dan teknologi FMS (Flight Management System).




ekonomi.bisnis.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Indos said:


> *Second and third KFX/IFX prototypes*
> 
> View attachment 709677
> 
> 
> First KFX/IFX prototype
> 
> View attachment 709680



How much does this program cost in total? I mean as in the total budget


----------



## Indos

Titanium100 said:


> How much does this program cost in total? I mean as in the total budget



Total development cost is 8,8 trillion Won ( 7,3 billion USD). There will be 6 prototypes planned to be built and the last one will be built in Indonesia Aerospace and tested in the country according to the agreement. Indonesian IFX plane protoype will be tested by 6 test pilots specializing in fighter flight test.

Indonesian Aerospace should pay 20 % of total development cost or 1,7 trillion Won (1,5 billion USD). 60 % cost is paid by Korean Government. Korea Aerospace is responsible for 20 % cost. After development phase is over, Korea has the obligation to buy at least 120 planes while Indonesia is obligated to buy at least 48 planes.


----------



## Indos

Defense state owned companies make joint research institute. As explained by PT LEN Industry official in other occasion, this institute will improve collaboration on research between state owned defense companies. This is one step closer to finalize state owned defense companies holding with the goal to make the holding company become one of 50 biggest defense companies in the world. The institute will make joint research not only for defense equipment, but also civilian equipments as all state owned defense companies has defense and non defense products.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339171811783712768

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 182

Lockheed Martin, Owego, New York, has been awarded a $64,266,809 supply contract for F-16 Foreign Military Sales (FMS) mission planning. This contract provides for the development, integration, test and delivery of the Joint Mission Planning System Unique Planning Component/Mission Planning Environment software updates. Work will be performed in Owego, New York, and is expected to be completed by January 2029. This contract involves FMS to Slovakia, Bulgaria, Taiwan, Morocco, Greece, United Arab Emirates, Bahrain, Chile, Colombia, Croatia, Egypt, India,* Indonesia*, Jordan, Korea, Oman, Pakistan, Philippines, Poland, Romania, Singapore, Slovenia and Thailand. This award is the result of a directed-source acquisition. FMS funds in the amount of $17,172,548 are being obligated at the time of award. Air Force Life Cycle Management Center, Hanscom Air Force Base, Massachusetts, is the contracting activity (FA8730-21-C-0001).










Contracts for January 29, 2021


Today's Defense Department contracts valued at $7.5 million or more are now live on Defense.gov.



www.defense.gov






guys, what is it?
new falcon or something else


----------



## Titanium100

Indos said:


> Defense state owned companies make joint research institute. As explained by PT LEN Industry official in other occasion, this institute will improve collaboration on research between state owned defense companies. This is one step closer to finalize state owned defense companies holding with the goal to make the holding company become one of 50 biggest defense companies in the world. The institute will make joint research not only for defense equipment, but also civilian equipments as all state owned defense companies has defense and non defense products.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339171811783712768



Intellectual property is key nowadays and technological evolution and Intellectual property sharing increases only the knowledge and team work across all sectors


----------



## Whizzack

182 said:


> Lockheed Martin, Owego, New York, has been awarded a $64,266,809 supply contract for F-16 Foreign Military Sales (FMS) mission planning. This contract provides for the development, integration, test and delivery of the Joint Mission Planning System Unique Planning Component/Mission Planning Environment software updates. Work will be performed in Owego, New York, and is expected to be completed by January 2029. This contract involves FMS to Slovakia, Bulgaria, Taiwan, Morocco, Greece, United Arab Emirates, Bahrain, Chile, Colombia, Croatia, Egypt, India,* Indonesia*, Jordan, Korea, Oman, Pakistan, Philippines, Poland, Romania, Singapore, Slovenia and Thailand. This award is the result of a directed-source acquisition. FMS funds in the amount of $17,172,548 are being obligated at the time of award. Air Force Life Cycle Management Center, Hanscom Air Force Base, Massachusetts, is the contracting activity (FA8730-21-C-0001).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contracts for January 29, 2021
> 
> 
> Today's Defense Department contracts valued at $7.5 million or more are now live on Defense.gov.
> 
> 
> 
> www.defense.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guys, what is it?
> new falcon or something else



Looking at the amount awarded, probably for support and upgrade work in existing F-16s...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## J.Brody

182 said:


> Lockheed Martin, Owego, New York, has been awarded a $64,266,809 supply contract for F-16 Foreign Military Sales (FMS) mission planning. This contract provides for the development, integration, test and delivery of the Joint Mission Planning System Unique Planning Component/Mission Planning Environment software updates. Work will be performed in Owego, New York, and is expected to be completed by January 2029. This contract involves FMS to Slovakia, Bulgaria, Taiwan, Morocco, Greece, United Arab Emirates, Bahrain, Chile, Colombia, Croatia, Egypt, India,* Indonesia*, Jordan, Korea, Oman, Pakistan, Philippines, Poland, Romania, Singapore, Slovenia and Thailand. This award is the result of a directed-source acquisition. FMS funds in the amount of $17,172,548 are being obligated at the time of award. Air Force Life Cycle Management Center, Hanscom Air Force Base, Massachusetts, is the contracting activity (FA8730-21-C-0001).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contracts for January 29, 2021
> 
> 
> Today's Defense Department contracts valued at $7.5 million or more are now live on Defense.gov.
> 
> 
> 
> www.defense.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guys, what is it?
> new falcon or something else



it's EMLU programme...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra

Was browsing wiki of Indonesian armed forces and was surprised to see their motto written in Sanskrit 

Tri Dharma Eka Karma

("Three services, one determination")

I see there are similar sanskrit mottos for each individual arm, really interesting to see


----------



## Whizzack

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> Was browsing wiki of Indonesian armed forces and was surprised to see their motto written in Sanskrit
> 
> Tri Dharma Eka Karma
> 
> ("Three services, one determination")
> 
> I see there are similar sanskrit mottos for each individual arm, really interesting to see



Most (if not all) of our national mottos are written in Sanskrit actually... a lot of sanskrit words are also absorbed into modern Indonesian... We have high regards for old Sanskrit, perhaps similar to how the western world sees (and uses) the old Latin..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

guys, remember this UTV picture? 
i checked their web and found interesting story project between them and pt pindad. 

Let's check it out





*Prabowo Subianto Uji Coba Rantis 4×4 Terbaru PT Pindad*
written by BRP Indonesia 
Juli 15, 2020 

BRP bersama PT Pindad merancang kit aksesori yang inovatif dan tangguh pada kendaraan khusus untuk sektor militer dan pertahanan. 

Dan saat ini Maverick sangat cocok untuk operasi off-road taktis telah dicustom oleh PT Pindad yang berspesialisasi dalam perlengkapan Can-Am yang berdampingan untuk penggunaan militer.
Armor protection adalah satu upgrade yang umum pada kendaraan Rantis Ringan 4×4 ini. 
Mengikuti model aslinya, UTV Maverick buatan Pindad mampu tetap menjelajahi jalanan, balap melalui bebatuan, rumput, dan medan berpasir, dengan semua yang Anda butuhkan untuk perjalanan disimpan dengan aman di belakang! Belum lagi, itu adalah salah satu UTV paling kejam, paling tampak menakutkan di sekitar.

Tanggal 12 Juli 2020, Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia, Prabowo Subianto didampingi Direktur Utama PT Pindad Indonesia, Abraham Muse mencoba Kendaraan Taktis (Rantis) 4×4 terbaru PT Pindad (Persero). 
Prabowo bangga dengan Rantis 4×4 buatan PT Pindad, bahkan memberikan nama khusus untuk Rantis itu dengan nama Maung yang berarti Harimau dalam bahasa Sunda sama dengan PT Pindad yang memang berbasis di Jawa Barat. Prabowo mengatakan Kementerian Pertahanan akan terus mendukung upaya peningkatan produksi alat utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista) dalam negeri.


> “Beliau [Menhan Prabowo] langsung bilang tolong akan saya order 500 unit. Beliau yang kasih nama Maung”
> Abraham kepada _CNBC Indonesia_, Senin (13 Juli 2020)








Dalam kunjungan Menteri Pertahanan ke Sesko TNI, Direktur PT Pindad juga menjelaskan mengenai berbagai produk yang saat ini sudah diproduksi PT. Pindad, antara lain produk industrial dan produk pendukung kegiatan Kementerian Pertahanan RI, seperti Rantis Ringan 4×4 Maverick, Mortir, Medium Tank Harimau, Retrofit Meriam S-60 & Munisi 57 mm. PT Pindad juga mampu melakukan Harwat Leopard, Tank Scorpion dan AMX-13 serta membuat senapan serbu untuk kebutuhan Kopassus yang bekerjasama dengan Caracal.


> “Kementerian Pertahanan akan terus mendukung upaya peningkatan produksi alutsista dalam negeri, serta mendukung program penelitian dan pengembangan, agar nantinya seluruh hasil produksi dalam negeri dapat mandiri secara utuh”
> Prabowo Subianto, Menteri Pertahanan Republik Indonesia


Dalam upaya melengkapi kebutuhan Sektor Komersial dan Pemerintahan, terdapat beberapa model kendaraan BRP lainnya yang telah teruji kehandalannya. Memperkenalkan portofolio kendaraan khusus untuk misi militer, keamanan pencarian dan penyelamatan. Kendaraan ini menggabungkan kinerja BRP dengan desain canggih untuk keselamatan misi dan dapat menempuh medan apa pun bahkan untuk upaya terberat sekalipun.

*Sea-Doo SAR*




Sea-Doo SAR Watercraft menawarkan fitur yang Anda butuhkan untuk merespons keadaan darurat. Ini sangat ideal untuk misi penyelamatan dalam gelombang, jeram, banjir dan dekat pantai berbatu.

*Can-Am Spyder F3-P*




BRP telah menggabungkan sistem kontrol stabilitas, kinerja yang sangat baik dari Can-Am Spyder F3 mereka dan fitur yang dibutuhkan petugas polisi untuk melakukan tugas mereka. Ini adalah kendaraan yang kuat, yang dirancang khusus untuk memfasilitasi pekerjaan pasukan polisi.

*Police: Off-road*





Satu-satunya kendaraan off-road yang dilengkapi dengan kit polisi dengan kekuatan terbesar di kelasnya, suspensi terdepan dan keandalan yang sangat baik.


----------



## 182

Member of House of Representatives visited PT. Pindad


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284312555553386497
Tim Kunjungan Kerja Komisi I DPR RI yang dipimpin Ketua Komisi I DPR RI Meutya Viada Hafid meninjau produk-produk alutsista yang diproduksi oleh PT Pindad (Persero) di Kota Bandung, Jawa Barat, Jumat, 17 Juli 2020. #KunkerDPR

MAUNG 4x4





BRP CAN -AM COMMANDER & MAVERICK (right)












Kunjungan Kerja ke PT Pindad (Persero)


Menristek/Kepala BRIN Bambang Brodjonegoro melakukan kunjungan kerja ke PT Pindad (Persero). Bandung, 8/12/2020 Foto : BKKP Kemenristek/BRIN - AP




www.ristekbrin.go.id







even minister of research and technology/BRIN did test-drive the maverick

MAVERICK







mas Anang and fam test-drive the commander in pt pindad, bandung

bungkus mas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*Can-Am Off-Road Maverick X3 Memenangkan Reli Dakar untuk Tahun Ke-4 Berturut-turut yang Belum Pernah Ada Sebelumnya Di Tengah Lebih Banyak Persaingan*


written by BRP Indonesia 
Januari 16, 2021 



 

Ini mungkin terdengar seperti kita membual, tapi Can-Am Maverick X3 adalah juara kelas bertahan di Reli Dakar. 
Performa, keandalan & penanganan menghasilkan 4 kemenangan bersambung-sambung. 2021 dimulai dengan kejutan berkat reli Dakar mulai tanggal 3 hingga 15 Januari 2021, yang dinamai “Balapan Terberat Dunia”. 
BRP dan kendaraan Can-Am Off-Roadnya baru saja mencetak kemenangan Reli Dakar keempat berturut-turut sejak tahun 2018-2021, menyapu 11 tempat teratas. 
Bersama-sama, pembalap Can-Am Off-Road Maverick X3 menyelesaikan lebih dari 114.024 mil (183.504 km) balapan off-road ekstrem selama reli tahun ini, mencapai performa bersejarah lainnya.
Melintasi garis pertama dalam kategori Kendaraan Ringan gabungan serta kelas Side-by-Side, Francisco López (Chili) dan Juan Pablo Latrach Vinagre (Chili) membawa pulang kereta pembalap Maverick X3. Dengan rute yang benar-benar baru, Reli Dakar 2021, yang diadakan di Arab Saudi, menciptakan beberapa momen dramatis dan tantangan konstan bagi semua orang — bahkan para pemenang balapan.


> “Ini adalah mimpi yang menjadi kenyataan dan perasaan memenangkan balapan terberat di dunia benar-benar menggembirakan. Banyak pekerjaan dan persiapan yang dibutuhkan untuk memenangkan Dakar, tetapi itu tidak dapat dicapai tanpa mesin yang tepat: Can-Am Maverick X3. Binatang buas ini dapat menghadapi apa saja, dan Anda benar-benar dapat mengandalkannya untuk mengatasi tantangan apa pun, apakah Anda berada di pasir, bebatuan, atau lumpur. Dakar adalah tentang kemampuan beradaptasi, dan Maverick X3 memberikan perpaduan sempurna antara kecepatan, penanganan, dan kinerja untuk memenangkan reli ini.”
> Francisco López









Tersedia di dealer di seluruh dunia, Can-Am Maverick X3 SxS 2021 adalah mobil off-road yang terbukti dengan kemampuan luar biasa. Tahun ini, saat debu mengendap setelah Reli Dakar:

Juara pertama: Francisco López, Juan Pablo Latrach Vinagre
Penyapu podium Can-Am (Kendaraan Ringan dan kelas SSV)
11 finishers teratas di kelas – 24 dari 29 finishers mengendarai kendaraan Can-Am
Keandalan: Gabungan, kendaraan Can-Am menyelesaikan 114.024 mil / 183.504 km selama 12 hari



> “Memenangkan reli ini selama 4 tahun berturut-turut merupakan kebanggaan bagi kami karena Dakar benar-benar balapan terberat di dunia. Untuk mendominasi balapan itu, Maverick X3 harus dipersiapkan dan memiliki kapasitas untuk mengatasi setiap skenario yang berpotensi sulit. Jadi, kami merencanakan kondisi paling keras, menganalisis bagaimana alat berat kami bereaksi selama 12 hari, dan menerapkan pembelajaran kami ke seluruh jajaran kami. Pada akhirnya, semua yang kami lakukan adalah meningkatkan pengalaman pengemudi kami.”
> Bernard Guy, Wakil Presiden Senior Strategi Produk Global di BRP


Mendukung hasil ini adalah upaya tim South Racing Can-Am — menerjunkan segalanya mulai dari mekanik hingga logistik dan makanan — untuk lebih dari 30 pembalap Can-Am Maverick X3. Menunjukkan seberapa mumpuni mobil itu, beberapa pembalap tetap berada dalam jarak pukulan dari pimpinan keseluruhan hingga beberapa tahap terakhir.



a little promotion for them, they won 4 times DAKKAR RALLY with MAVERICK X3.

let see what pt pindad will do about these ATV/UTV in near future. 
are they going for military purpose or civiliant purpose.


----------



## 182

RANTIS UTV, made by our MARINES CORPS 

a custom UTV, the report said they took some parts from UTV Polaris RZR, 

muscle look, 
look at the wheel, he is the BEAST















find its stories at :








Rantis Ringan Tim Bidal OLP Karya Prajurit Korps Marinir TNI AL


Berkreasi tanpa henti, itulah motto hidup salah satu prajurit kebanggaan Korps Marinir TNI AL Kolonel Citro Subono. Pria berbadan gempal yang kini menjabat sebagai Komandan Resimen Bantuan Tempur (Danmenbanpur) 2 Marinir ini telah melahirkan beragam rantis yang cocok untuk satuannya. Mulai dari...




www.airspace-review.com


----------



## 182

*pindad badak & weaponry*












*pindad badak, patriot & kozak 2*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

after FALCON
now FLANKERS TURN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*Indonesia, France hold joint naval exercise*
*Indonesian, French warships conduct exercise in Sunda Strait*

*JAKARTA, Indonesia*
The Indonesian and French Navies conducted a joint exercise in the Sunda Strait on Monday.
Three Indonesian warships and two French frigates FS Vendemiaire and a nuclear-powered submarine FS Emeraude took part in the joint exercise.
According to the Navy's Fleet I Command, this exercise is a form of supervision for ships from other countries entering Indonesian waters, particularly the Indonesian Sea Channel (ALKI) I or the Malacca Strait.
“Three Indonesian warships, namely KRI Barakuda-633, KRI Tenggiri-865 and KRI Cakalang-852 were involved in the drills,” said Commander of the KRI Barakuda-633 Faisal Yanova Tanjung in an official statement.
“The French ships will continue their voyages after the joint exercise,” Tanjung added.
Chief of Fleet Command I Rear Admiral Abdul Rasyid said the naval exercise also serves as military diplomacy. “We hope it will stre
ngthen our international relations,” said Rasyid.



*TNI AL DAN KAPAL PERANCIS PASSING EXERCISE DI SELAT SUNDA*

Posted By : Admin, 08/02/2021 14:45 WIB, : 66 

 Tiga Kapal Perang TNI Angkatan Laut (KRI) menggelar latihan bersama dengan melibatkan Kapal Perang Perancis yang melintas di Selat Sunda, Senin (08/02/2021).

Passing Exercise (PASSEX) yang digelar tersebut merupakan bentuk pengawasan dan pengamanan terhadap kapal-kapal negara sahabat yang melintas di Perairan Indonesia khususnya di Alur Laut Kepulauan Indonesia I (ALKI I) ataupun Alur Pelayaran Selat Malaka hingga keluar perairan yurisdiksi nasional.

Komandan KRI Barakuda-633, Mayor Laut (P) Faisal Yanova Tanjung, S.E., M.Tr.Opsla mengatakan, latihan tersebut melibatkan 3 KRI dan 2 Kapal Perang Perancis, Kapal tersebut yakni KRI Barakuda-633, KRI Tenggiri-865, KRI Cakalang-852 serta 2 Kapal Perang Perancis FS Vendemiaire (Frigate) dan FS Emeraude (Submarine).

Dalam latihan Passex tersebut dilaksanakan serial latihan Flashex (Flash Exercise), Flaghoist, Photoex (Photo Exercise) Mantak diakhiri dengan salam perpisahan (farewell pass) yang selanjutnya Kapal Perang Perancis melanjutkan pelayaran.

Menanggapi latihan tersebut, Panglima Komando Armada (Pangkoarmada) I Laksamana Muda TNI Abdul Rasyid K, S.E., mengatakan, “Ini dilakukan sesuai program TNI AL. Selain fungsi pengawasan dan pengamanan, kegiatan latihan ini merupakan upaya diplomasi militer yang diwujudkan dengan menggelar latihan bersama antar negara sahabat sesuai dengan kebijakan strategis Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut, Laksamana TNI Yudo Margono, S.E., M.M.," jelasnya

"Dengan dilakukan latihan passing exercise seperti ini, selain menjaga kedaulatan NKRI diharapkan dapat mempererat hubungan internasional, mempertahankan dan meningkatkan hubungan persahabatan antara Indonesia-Perancis pada umumnya, dan TNI AL-La Royale pada khususnya, dalam menjaga stabilitas kawasan,” pungkasnya.

(Dispen Koarmada I)

*PASSEX - ESCORTING FRENCH NAVY PASSING TSS SUNDA STRAIT*






















FRENCH nuclear-powered submarine FS Emeraude













French frigate FS Vendemiaire













According to pictures released by the United States Department of Defense (DoD) on November 30, 2020, French Navy Rubis-class attack submarine FS Émeraude (S604), Loire-class tender and support vessel FS Seine (A604) are at the U.S. Naval Base Guam as part of their long-term deployment.

Naval News December 2020 Navy Forces Maritime Defense Industry


----------



## 182

182 said:


> *Berkenalan Dengan PINDAD COBRA (1)*
> by KKIP | Jan 21, 2021 | Artikel | 0 comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bagian 1*
> 
> Pindad Cobra. Kendaraan tempur jenis panser ini, adalah hasil kerjasama antara PT Pindad dengan perusahaan asal Czech, Excalibur Army Group dari CzechoSlovak Group. Kendaraan tempur ini sudah datang dari Czech (Ceko) sejak 4 Februari 2020. Dalam hal ini PT Pindad dan Kementerian Pertahanan sepakat membuat pengadaan kendaraan tempur senilai 80 juta dolar AS untuk memasok 22 unit kendaraan tempur.
> 
> Pesanan ini diperuntukan untuk Batalyon Infantri Mekanis (Yonifmek). Yonifmek sendiri adalah pasukan Infanteri yang termekanisasi yang dibekali dengan pengangkut personel lapis baja (APC) atau kendaraan tempur infanteri (IFV) sebagai kendaraan pengangkut personil untuk tempur. Beberapa satuan di luar Jawa juga mulai dilengkapi dengan ranpur Anoa untuk menunjang tugas pokoknya, seperti Yonif Mekanis 113/Jaya Sakti di Kodam Iskandar Muda, Yonif Raider Khusus 134/Tombak Sakti di Kodam I/Bukit Barisan dan Yonif Raider Khusus 744/Satya Yudha Bhakti di Kodam IX/Udayana.
> 
> 
> Bila menilik lebih lanjut, kerjasama dengan Czech ini sebenarnya menguntungkan Indonesia. Hal ini karena Excalibur Army Group, memberikan kemudahan produksi panser buatannya dengan memberikan _Transfer of Technology_ (ToT) kepada PT. Pindad, sehingga PT Pindad dapat meracik spek khusus yang disesuaikan dengan keinginan dan kebutuhan Yonifmek TNI AD sebagai pengguna. Jadi PT Pindad bisa melakukan eksplorasi lebih dalam untuk pengembangan dari panser buatan Czech ini.






*Berkenalan Dengan PINDAD COBRA (2)*
by KKIP | Feb 1, 2021 | Artikel | 0 comments








*Bagian 2*

*Spesifikasi*
Bicara soal spesifikasi, Panser Cobra ini memiliki beberapa spesifikasi yang mumpuni. Berikut ini akan kita bahas satu per satu:

Kubah tempur tanpa awak U30 MK II buatan Elbit System.
Elbit System sendiri adalah perusahaan yang mengkhususkan diri dalam pembuatan kendaraan dan alat tempur asal Brazil.

Menggunakan Kanon Kaliber 30 mm Bushmater MK 44.
Kanon kaliber ini dibuat oleh Northrop Grumman, perusahaan asal Amerika yang memiliki beberapa divisi perusahaan, dari mulai penerbangan sampai dengan penyediaan alat tempur.

Senjata Sekunder buatan PT Pindad
Untuk senjata sekundernya, dilengkapi dengan SMS 7,62 mm buatan dari PT Pindad sendiri.

Kapasitas yang luas.
Bicara soal kapasitas, kendaraan tempur cobra ini dapat diawaki tiga orang, yakni komandan, pengemudi dan juru senjata. Untuk kabin belakang dapat menampung hingg delapan pasukan bersenjata lengkap dengan muatan bawaan mencapai 8,5 ton.

Dimensi yang kompak
Untuk ukuran dimensi, kendaraan tempur ini memiliki panjang 7,5 m, lebar 2,67 m dan tinggi 2,1 m. Bobot tempurnya sendiri mencapai 17,6 ton, namun dengan tambahan _add-on armor _menjadi 22 ton.

Proteksi tambahan
Untuk bagian luar dari kendaraan tempur cobra menggunakan _add-on passive armour_ buatan Rafael, Israel. Lapisan ini mampu menahan laju munisi SMB kaliber 14,5 mm. Bagian bawah lambung _Kobra _dilapisi SSAB ARMOX 500 yang sanggup bertahan dari ranjau darat dan IED. Rafael ini seperti PT Pindad yang menyediakan kebutuhan alat tempur negaranya.

Memiliki Pemecah Gelombang
Pada bagian depan, kendaraan tempur ini dilengkapi dengan perisai pemecah gelombang air/ombak.

Spesifikasi Mesin
Untuk mesin, mesin diesel Cummins EURO III berdaya 455 hp. Kendaraan dapat melaju di jalan datar keras dengan kecepatan mencapai 105 km/jam dan kecepatan berenang di air pada 10 km/jam. Sementara untuk jangkauan operasi, Pandur II CZ mampu menjelajah hingga 700 km.

Sistem Penglihatan Malam
Pada bagian palka pengemudi juga telah dipasangi sistem penglihatan malam CDND-1. CDND-1, Combined Day/Night Day terdiri dari dua prisma yang dipotong dari kaca optik khusus untuk bidang pandang yang ekstra luas yang dilengkapi dengan filter anti-laser untuk panjang gelombang 800, 900, 1064, 1540 nm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

182 said:


> *Indonesia, France hold joint naval exercise*
> *Indonesian, French warships conduct exercise in Sunda Strait*
> 
> *JAKARTA, Indonesia*
> The Indonesian and French Navies conducted a joint exercise in the Sunda Strait on Monday.
> Three Indonesian warships and two French frigates FS Vendemiaire and a nuclear-powered submarine FS Emeraude took part in the joint exercise.
> According to the Navy's Fleet I Command, this exercise is a form of supervision for ships from other countries entering Indonesian waters, particularly the Indonesian Sea Channel (ALKI) I or the Malacca Strait.
> “Three Indonesian warships, namely KRI Barakuda-633, KRI Tenggiri-865 and KRI Cakalang-852 were involved in the drills,” said Commander of the KRI Barakuda-633 Faisal Yanova Tanjung in an official statement.
> “The French ships will continue their voyages after the joint exercise,” Tanjung added.
> Chief of Fleet Command I Rear Admiral Abdul Rasyid said the naval exercise also serves as military diplomacy. “We hope it will stre
> ngthen our international relations,” said Rasyid.
> 
> 
> 
> *TNI AL DAN KAPAL PERANCIS PASSING EXERCISE DI SELAT SUNDA*
> 
> Posted By : Admin, 08/02/2021 14:45 WIB, : 66 View attachment 714735​ Tiga Kapal Perang TNI Angkatan Laut (KRI) menggelar latihan bersama dengan melibatkan Kapal Perang Perancis yang melintas di Selat Sunda, Senin (08/02/2021).
> 
> Passing Exercise (PASSEX) yang digelar tersebut merupakan bentuk pengawasan dan pengamanan terhadap kapal-kapal negara sahabat yang melintas di Perairan Indonesia khususnya di Alur Laut Kepulauan Indonesia I (ALKI I) ataupun Alur Pelayaran Selat Malaka hingga keluar perairan yurisdiksi nasional.
> 
> Komandan KRI Barakuda-633, Mayor Laut (P) Faisal Yanova Tanjung, S.E., M.Tr.Opsla mengatakan, latihan tersebut melibatkan 3 KRI dan 2 Kapal Perang Perancis, Kapal tersebut yakni KRI Barakuda-633, KRI Tenggiri-865, KRI Cakalang-852 serta 2 Kapal Perang Perancis FS Vendemiaire (Frigate) dan FS Emeraude (Submarine).
> 
> Dalam latihan Passex tersebut dilaksanakan serial latihan Flashex (Flash Exercise), Flaghoist, Photoex (Photo Exercise) Mantak diakhiri dengan salam perpisahan (farewell pass) yang selanjutnya Kapal Perang Perancis melanjutkan pelayaran.
> 
> Menanggapi latihan tersebut, Panglima Komando Armada (Pangkoarmada) I Laksamana Muda TNI Abdul Rasyid K, S.E., mengatakan, “Ini dilakukan sesuai program TNI AL. Selain fungsi pengawasan dan pengamanan, kegiatan latihan ini merupakan upaya diplomasi militer yang diwujudkan dengan menggelar latihan bersama antar negara sahabat sesuai dengan kebijakan strategis Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut, Laksamana TNI Yudo Margono, S.E., M.M.," jelasnya
> 
> "Dengan dilakukan latihan passing exercise seperti ini, selain menjaga kedaulatan NKRI diharapkan dapat mempererat hubungan internasional, mempertahankan dan meningkatkan hubungan persahabatan antara Indonesia-Perancis pada umumnya, dan TNI AL-La Royale pada khususnya, dalam menjaga stabilitas kawasan,” pungkasnya.
> 
> (Dispen Koarmada I)
> 
> *PASSEX - ESCORTING FRENCH NAVY PASSING TSS SUNDA STRAIT*
> 
> View attachment 714956
> 
> View attachment 714957
> 
> View attachment 714958
> 
> View attachment 714959
> 
> View attachment 714960
> 
> 
> FRENCH nuclear-powered submarine FS Emeraude
> View attachment 714961
> 
> View attachment 714962
> 
> View attachment 714963
> 
> 
> French frigate FS Vendemiaire
> View attachment 714964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to pictures released by the United States Department of Defense (DoD) on November 30, 2020, French Navy Rubis-class attack submarine FS Émeraude (S604), Loire-class tender and support vessel FS Seine (A604) are at the U.S. Naval Base Guam as part of their long-term deployment.
> 
> Naval News December 2020 Navy Forces Maritime Defense Industry






3 Days before 3 Indonesian warships and two French warships FS Vendemiaire & a nuclear-powered submarine FS Emeraude joint exercise.
a US. nuclear-powered aircraft carrier USS Nimitz (CVN-68) and 2 warships USS Princeton (CG-59) & USS Sterett (DDG-104) convoy,
passed thru Malaka Straits

*INTEROPERABILITY KOARMADA I - KOHANUDNAS*














AIS: actually not 3 but 4 US. vessels




passing singapore strait

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

182 said:


> 3 Days before 3 Indonesian warships and two French warships FS Vendemiaire & a nuclear-powered submarine FS Emeraude joint exercise.
> a US. nuclear-powered aircraft carrier USS Nimitz (CVN-68) and 2 warships USS Princeton (CG-59) & USS Sterett (DDG-104) convoy,
> passed thru Malaka Straits
> 
> *INTEROPERABILITY KOARMADA I - KOHANUDNAS*
> 
> View attachment 714969
> 
> View attachment 714970
> 
> View attachment 714971
> 
> 
> AIS: actually not 3 but 4 US. vessels
> View attachment 715058
> 
> passing singapore strait
> View attachment 715059
> 
> View attachment 714972
> 
> View attachment 714973
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 714974
> 
> View attachment 714975
> View attachment 714976
> 
> View attachment 714977
> 
> View attachment 714978
> View attachment 714979








meanwhile in North Natuna Sea, 4rd february 2021
Indonesian Navy KRI Bontang (907) detected and intercepted a
Chinese Navy (536) a type 054A class frigate inside Indonesia's eez in North Natuna Sea.









what are you doing there , waiting Nimitz? lol





10 months earlier, on 4th may 2020
a China CG detected and intercepted in almost same spot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

182 said:


> View attachment 715060
> 
> 
> meanwhile in North Natuna Sea, 4rd february 2021
> Indonesian Navy KRI Bontang (907) detected and intercepted a
> Chinese Navy (536) a type 054A class frigate inside Indonesia's eez in North Natuna Sea.
> View attachment 715061
> 
> View attachment 715082
> 
> 
> what are you doing there , waiting Nimitz? lol
> View attachment 715064
> 
> 
> 10 months earlier, on 4th may 2020
> a China CG detected and intercepted in almost same spot
> View attachment 715065
> 
> View attachment 715066
> 
> View attachment 715067



We were patrolling (and intercepting it) with an oiler ship though 😅 ... on the other hand, the oiler can patrol in the area for a veeerryyy long time without needing to refuel... 😁

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 182

Wednesday, February 10, 2021
*Abeking & Rasmussen Order Complete MAN 175D Hybrid-Propulsion Packages for Indonesian Navy Minehunters *

German yard, Abeking & Rasmussen, has announced that it has begun the construction of two minehunting vessels for the Indonesian Navy. Each vessel will feature a complete MAN hybrid propulsion package, with:

2 × MAN 12V175D-MM engines delivering 2,220 kW at 1,900 rpm
an MAN Alpha CPP twin screw-propeller system including Alphatronic 3000 propulsion-control system for efficient and flexible maneuvering
an AKA hybrid PTI system for silent operation while minehunting (slow speed with pure electric propulsion).
Ben Andres, Head of High-Speed Sales, MAN Energy Solutions said: “The 175D engine is ideally suited for demanding naval applications where its compactness and best-in-class fuel-oil consumption are always key criteria for customers. Delivering propulsion packages to these two minehunters also fulfills our ambition to increasingly becoming a supplier of complete solutions. This is the first time that we have worked with Abeking & Rasmussen and I look forward to further developing our relationship in the future.”
This order adds to other 12V175D-MM engines already in operation aboard several other Indonesian Navy patrol vessels.

The new business adds to recent 175D orders that MAN Energy Solutions won late last year, including 16 units for four corvettes for the Finnish Navy; and complete propulsion packages for two OPV-45 offshore patrol vessels – featuring a total of 4 × 175D engines – that are currently under construction at Israel Shipyards in Haifa for an undisclosed African navy.
About the MAN 175D engine

MAN Energy Solutions has developed the MAN 175D engine range to supplement and complete its product portfolio in the maritime sector. In three variants of 12, 16 and 20 cylinders, the engine is available with an output ranging from 1,500 to 4,400 kilowatts and is optimised for propelling ferries, offshore supply vessels, tug boats and other working vessels. Other market areas, such as super-yachts and naval marine applications are also served by additional, specialist model versions.
It is also an extremely eco-friendly engine, being designed from the outset with compliance to the latest, as well as future, exhaust-gas-emission requirements and utilises a very compact and flexible SCR system, which enables vessel designers to optimise space on board to the maximum.


----------



## Zarvan

Salaam brothers from Indonesia. As you are all aware that China and USA are now pretty much unofficial enemies and your region is going to be the biggest flashpoint for next few decades. Sorry to say but Indonesia despite being a big country is awfully unprepared for this situation. Specially your Air Force as it lacks numbers even in Submarines you are behind. Indonesia needs to act fast to come up with numbers for its Air Force and also increase its submarine force along with may be adding Destroyers. Your region for at least next 30 to 40 is going to be big flash point. Malaysia also isn't prepared. 

@Indos @Whizzack @182 @Titanium100 and others what you think


----------



## Asteric

Zarvan said:


> Salaam brothers from Indonesia. As you are all aware that China and USA are now pretty much unofficial enemies and your region is going to be the biggest flashpoint for next few decades. Sorry to say but Indonesia despite being a big country is awfully unprepared for this situation. Specially your Air Force as it lacks numbers even in Submarines you are behind. Indonesia needs to act fast to come up with numbers for its Air Force and also increase its submarine force along with may be adding Destroyers. Your region for at least next 30 to 40 is going to be big flash point. Malaysia also isn't prepared.
> 
> what you think



You forget that we have the most classified top secret weapon. very effective and efficient weapon.





this is a high-tech weaponry, the bullet very high-speed unseen by naked eyes. can curve and turn and prey on its target where ever they are!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## toke115

Zarvan said:


> Salaam brothers from Indonesia. As you are all aware that China and USA are now pretty much unofficial enemies and your region is going to be the biggest flashpoint for next few decades. Sorry to say but Indonesia despite being a big country is awfully unprepared for this situation. Specially your Air Force as it lacks numbers even in Submarines you are behind. Indonesia needs to act fast to come up with numbers for its Air Force and also increase its submarine force along with may be adding Destroyers. Your region for at least next 30 to 40 is going to be big flash point. Malaysia also isn't prepared.
> 
> @Indos @Whizzack @182 @Titanium100 and others what you think




We also have this guy...




he is the most badass SF commander in the universe 😎😎

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Salaam brothers from Indonesia. As you are all aware that China and USA are now pretty much unofficial enemies and your region is going to be the biggest flashpoint for next few decades. Sorry to say but Indonesia despite being a big country is awfully unprepared for this situation. Specially your Air Force as it lacks numbers even in Submarines you are behind. Indonesia needs to act fast to come up with numbers for its Air Force and also increase its submarine force along with may be adding Destroyers. Your region for at least next 30 to 40 is going to be big flash point. Malaysia also isn't prepared.
> 
> @Indos @Whizzack @182 @Titanium100 and others what you think



Walaikum Salam brother,

The key is to stay neutral and keep developing economy and technology. Economy and technology are two crucial things that Indonesia must develop. Take a look on what ancient Indonesia did. Aceh Sultanate for example, what they were doing was just buying weapon from Turkey to withstand from Portugal and then Dutch continous attack, later they are absorbed by Dutch in 1900 after long and bloody war.

Nope, we dont want to be donkey and do the same mistake. The recipe to withstand from current dominant power is to follow Japan footstep. Ancient Japanese were working on education, industrialization, and R&D, making their own weapon during Meiji restoration and dont do any mess and provoking any world power during the long build up process

Indonesian ancient kingdoms on the meantime just did shortcut and bought weapon from Turkey to go against Western power. Do you see what happen between those nations afterwards ? Japanese become world power and Indonesia get colonized.

Indonesia civil society also must stay united and respect democracy. Get divided is also one of the reason we were colonized in the past, while Japan and China get united as one country and can survive from Western colonization.

Bonus;


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> The key is to stay neutral and keep developing economy and technology. Economy and technology are two crucial things that Indonesia must develop. Take a look on what ancient Indonesia did. Aceh Sultanate for example, what they were doing was just buying weapon from Turkey to withstand from Portugal and then Dutch continous attack, later they are absorbed by Dutch in 1900 after long and bloody war.
> 
> Nope, we dont want to be donkey and do the same mistake. The recipe to withstand from current dominant power is to follow Japan footstep. Ancient Japanese were working on education, industrialization, and R&D, making their own weapon during Meiji restoration and dont do any mess and provoking any world power during the long build up process
> 
> Indonesian ancient kingdoms on the meantime just did shortcut and bought weapon from Turkey to go against Western power. Do you see what happen between those nations afterwards ? Japanese become world power and Indonesia get colonized.
> 
> Indonesia civil society also must stay united and respect democracy. Get divided is also one of the reason we were colonized in the past, while Japan and China get united as one country and can survive from Western colonization.
> 
> Bonus;



Even if you somehow manage to stay neutral, although that is impossible and also you yourself have conflict with China. Still for sake of argument even if we assume you somehow manage to stay neutral even then for your own defence you are way way behind.


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Even if you somehow manage to stay neutral, although that is impossible and also you yourself have conflict with China. Still for sake of argument even if we assume you somehow manage to stay neutral even then for your own defence you are way way behind.



Nope, current power cannot withstand from China. Only fools think that we can protect Natuna sea if China want to get it by force. Do you know how much China defense spending and compare it to Indonesia ?

Anyway the dispute is only in EEZ, no need to make exaggeration over the dispute.

The only way to witshand from superpower is to do our Meiji restoration and believe that we can do what others can and be patience during the process.


----------



## Indos

*Negotiations under way with Indonesia over fighter jet project: official*

14:53 February 09, 2021


SEOUL, Feb. 9 (Yonhap) -- South Korea is in talks with Indonesia about a joint project to develop a next-generation fighter jet, the head of the arms procurement agency said Tuesday, amid speculation that the Southeast Asian nation wants to quit the project.

Indonesia agreed to partner in South Korea's KF-X project aimed at developing a new fighter jet by 2026, and promised to shoulder 20 percent of the total development cost of 8.8 trillion won (US$7.3 billion), or about 1.7 trillion won.


But Indonesia stopped making payments after investing 227.2 billion won, with around 600 billion won overdue.

"We are in the process of sounding out each other's position," Kang Eun-ho, chief of the Defense Acquisition Program Administration, said during a press briefing. "We will elaborate in detail when the time is right."

Indonesia's initial goal was to procure aircraft for its air force and advance the country's aerospace industry through the partnership but foreign media have been reporting that the Southeast Asian nation is now pushing to sign a deal with France to purchase new fighter jets.

South Korea has been working on the KF-X project since 2015 to develop a homegrown cutting-edge fighter aircraft to replace the Air Force's aging fleet of F-4 and F-5 jets.

In September last year, Korea Aerospace Industries Co. got down to the final assembly of a prototype that is expected to be made public by April.

When the development is complete, 40 units are planned to be delivered to the Air Force by 2028 and another 80 units by 2032, officials said.

Meanwhile, Kang also vowed to thoroughly prepare to secure a light aircraft carrier for the military, saying that multiple researches are under way for the project.

"We will make thorough preparations to make sure there are no setbacks in pushing for the project when the budget is secured at the National Assembly," he said.









Negotiations under way with Indonesia over fighter jet project: official | Yonhap News Agency


SEOUL, Feb. 9 (Yonhap) -- South Korea is in talks with Indonesia about a joint project to ...




m-en.yna.co.kr





----------------------------------------------------------------

The media made mistake since the program is started in 2010 where the join research started since 2011.









RI sending KFX jet-fighter production team to South Korea - ANTARA News


Indonesia is sending a KFX warplane production engineering team to South Korea as part of a cooperation agreement between the two nations to produce ...




en.antaranews.com





First phase development is only between ADD Korea and Indonesia Aerospace + Bandung Institute of Technology. According to Defense Ministry website, Indonesia send 52 aerospace expert during first phase.






Badan Pendidikan dan Pelatihan Kemhan RI







www.kemhan.go.id











During detail design phase completion (2019) there were 114 Indonesian engineers working in KAI for design and prototype development.









Indonesia delays payment for S. Korea's fighter development project | Yonhap News Agency


SEOUL, Oct. 7 (Yonhap) -- Indonesia is in arrears on its payment obligations for a joint p...




en.yna.co.kr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gundala

Zarvan said:


> Still for sake of argument even if we assume you somehow manage to stay neutral even then for your own defence you are way way behind


Disintegration is also a threat, more dangerous then current China direct threat to our EEZ in my oppinion. With the current social media hoax, proxy war and any other kind of covert war this can be real. And to withstand those we need welfare and economic growth. The latest one will also can increase our Military spending, so I think the govt try to balancing the threat and find a way to balance the China power in the region. This doesnt mean that we ignore military development, we are trying our best but within the budget limitation not to jeopardize economic development in general.

Having one overseas enemy is easier to deal with compare to "sleeping" enemies from within ourselves.


----------



## striver44

Gundala said:


> Disintegration is also a threat, more dangerous then current China direct threat to our EEZ in my oppinion. With the current social media hoax, proxy war and any other kind of covert war this can be real. And to withstand those we need welfare and economic growth. The latest one will also can increase our Military spending, so I think the govt try to balancing the threat and find a way to balance the China power in the region. This doesnt mean that we ignore military development, we are trying our best but within the budget limitation not to jeopardize economic development in general.
> 
> Having one overseas enemy is easier to deal with compare to "sleeping" enemies from within ourselves.


This is the kind of mentality why the armed forces are always mediocre. You have the police to do that. Having an army that look inwards almost at the whole time in it's history and we saw the results now.


----------



## Whizzack

Zarvan said:


> Salaam brothers from Indonesia. As you are all aware that China and USA are now pretty much unofficial enemies and your region is going to be the biggest flashpoint for next few decades. Sorry to say but Indonesia despite being a big country is awfully unprepared for this situation. Specially your Air Force as it lacks numbers even in Submarines you are behind. Indonesia needs to act fast to come up with numbers for its Air Force and also increase its submarine force along with may be adding Destroyers. Your region for at least next 30 to 40 is going to be big flash point. Malaysia also isn't prepared.
> 
> @Indos @Whizzack @182 @Titanium100 and others what you think



Waalaikum salaam brother.. 
Unfortunately it's true that we are totally unprepared for such great power conflict in our neighborhood... Ever since the establishment of ASEAN and the end of the cold war, we have been in good terms with each other and thus is not pressured to keep on spending a lot of resources and budget on our militaries... I believe only Singapore and Vietnam has the best military readiness in ASEAN for now.. 

That being said, I don't believe there will be any major conflict in SCS anytime soon... A US-China conflict in Taiwan is more likely, especially if Taiwan (with US support) formally declares independence... In my opinion, as long as either side (US or China) doesn't attacks us directly, we'll stay neutral... No different to during the Korean War and Vietnam War... Of course commercial shipping safety in SCS will be heavily affected in such conflict, but we need to remember that we have much more trade with China than with the US, so it's unlikely China will be attacking our (or any other neutral ASEAN) commercial ships in SCS.. more likely it's the US that will try to disrupt trade in the SCS as a way to choke China...


----------



## 182

*Latihan Hardha Marutha l*






















*Latihan Hardha Marutha ll






















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Whizzack

*The French Dassault team visited the Ministry of Defense to process the acquisition of the Rafale fighter jets.*

Category Defense
Posted on February 12, 2021
Author Roni Sontani

AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) - A team from the Dassault Aviation factory, France visited the Ministry of Defense of the Republic of Indonesia (Kemhan) in Jakarta to formulate the acquisition process for the _Rafale_ fighter jet by Indonesia on Thursday, February 11, 2021.
The Dassault team consists of Dassault Aviation Business Development Vice President Jean Claude Piccirillo and Dassault Vice President Offset Michael Paskoff.

Their arrival was received by the Director General of Defense Potential (Ditjen Pothan) of the Ministry of Defense, Maj. Gen. Dadang Hendrayudha and the Director of Defense Industry Technology (Dirtekindhan) Laksma TNI Sri Yanto.
The Director General of Pothan welcomed the arrival of the Dassault Team in the context of the cooperation in the acquisition of the _Rafale_ multi-role fighter aircraft produced by Dassault Aviation.



Kemhan
He hopes that the defense cooperation between Indonesia and France will provide many benefits for both parties and can advance Indonesia's defense industry.

As Airspace Review quoted from the Ministry of Defense's website, it was stated that the discussion of offsetting the procurement of _Rafale_aircraft was running in a family atmosphere and was expected to provide progress for both parties and could be realized immediately.

As previously reported, Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto on October 21, 2020 met with the Minister of the French Armed Forces Florence Parly in Paris.
La Tribune from France wrote that at that time Prabowo told Parly about Indonesia's interest in acquiring _Rafale_ fighter _jets_ .



Roni Sontani / AR
On December 3, 2020, Reuters reported on the progress of the plan to acquire the _Rafale_ fighter jet by Jakarta. It was said that Florence Parly stated that the negotiations by the Indonesian government to buy 36 _Rafales_ (previously reported as 48) were in progress.
"Very advanced," said Parly at the time.
However, he continued at that time, France still needed time to study it before carrying out the signing with Indonesia.
Roni Sont









Tim Dassault datangi Kemhan untuk proses akuisisi jet tempur Rafale


Tim dari pabrik Dassault Aviation, Perancis mendatangi Kementerian Pertahanan Republik Indonesia (Kemhan) di Jakarta untuk merumuskan




www.airspace-review.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

I thought they were waiting for the Ktx but it looks like they will purchase 36 Rafales and add KTX stealth fighter in late 2020s and early 2030s


----------



## Indos

Titanium100 said:


> I thought they were waiting for the Ktx but it looks like they will purchase 36 Rafales and add KTX stealth fighter in late 2020s and early 2030s



Look like a discussion, marketing effort from Dassault. We dont know for sure about whether they will order or not. There is layers in our birrocrate as well, Defense Ministry cannot act alone if it is about big order.


----------



## Titanium100

Indos said:


> Look like a discussion, marketing effort from Dassault. We dont know for sure about whether they will order or not. There is layers in our birrocrate as well, Defense Ministry cannot act alone if it is about big order.



I personally think they should go for it but it is not absolutely necessary since your current fighter squadron are almost on same parity with rafales hence why there can be time to wait for thr KTX stealth fighter but buying rafales for an extra addition won't be a bad idea either


----------



## Var Dracon

People criticize Harimau being so tall, and because of that people thought that the specification's height is wrong (more than 2,456 m). Let's calculate the proportion of the specification




Calculation 1





Calculation 2






After the calculations , it is concluded that only the Calculation 1 can be used, and the result that it is still fall WITHIN the specification.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Whizzack

Var Dracon said:


> People criticize Harimau being so tall, and because of that people thought that the specification's height is wrong (more than 2,456 m). Let's calculate the proportion of the specification
> View attachment 715821
> 
> Calculation 1
> View attachment 715822
> 
> 
> Calculation 2
> View attachment 715823
> 
> 
> 
> After the calculations , it is concluded that only the Calculation 1 can be used, and the result that it is still fall WITHIN the specification.



I'm still wondering why the angle of the upper front slope of Harimau is so shallow, can't they design it to be steeper..? I think it's also one of the reason why it looks too tall for it's size... compare it to the CV90120 (which has similar dimensions) below for example... the upper front slope angle is much steeper.











In my opinion there are also more negative traits to the shallow slope

1. It seems to obstruct / restrict the drivers view to the front, and every time the tank is even slightly in a nose-up position, it will completely block the front view (unless there are actually cameras in the lower part of the front hull)...
2. The lower part of the front hull is much more exposed, and it is also more straight / vertical so has less protection if it got hit (less deflection)...
3. it makes the tank looks fatter.. 😅

The only benefit I can think of the shallow slope is if we plan to turn it into an amphibious tank (like the PT-76), if that's the case then this hull design will be more seaworthy compared to a hull with a steep slope...


----------



## Var Dracon

Whizzack said:


> I'm still wondering why the angle of the upper front slope of Harimau is so shallow, can't they design it to be steeper..? I think it's also one of the reason why it looks too tall for it's size... compare it to the CV90120 (which has similar dimensions) below for example... the upper front slope angle is much steeper.
> 
> View attachment 715828
> 
> 
> View attachment 715829
> 
> 
> In my opinion there are also more negative traits to the shallow slope
> 
> 1. It seems to obstruct / restrict the drivers view to the front, and every time the tank is even slightly in a nose-up position, it will completely block the front view (unless there are actually cameras in the lower part of the front hull)...
> 2. The lower part of the front hull is much more exposed, and it is also more straight / vertical so has less protection if it got hit (less deflection)...
> 3. it makes the tank looks fatter.. 😅
> 
> The only benefit I can think of the shallow slope is if we plan to turn it into an amphibious tank (like the PT-76), if that's the case then this hull design will be more seaworthy compared to a hull with a steep slope...



I remember I saw that the marines wanted it to be easily converted to amphibious variant (or so that the amphibious variant would be developed easily if ordered). So having shallow upper glacis is beneficial.

Also, the lead engineer of Harimau, Windu Paramarta, said that the high, steep lower glacis is designed for Indonesia needs (to be able to climb certain slope I believe). Windu himself is pretty fed up by those who critics Pindad of being not able to design (in fact it is designed for Indonesia's needs). The ones who criticize it is not even an engineer so why bother? Just give the trust to Pindad.

It did obstruct driver's view but it is also why it had front driving camera (you need to see the center of the lower glacis, those points are actually camera - but it seems that the prototypes doesn't actually have it).

_Percayalah kawan yang desain itu sudah ahlinya dan memang sudah memenuhi permintaan user... Bukan bocah fansboy militer yang baru main 1 game tank tapi ngritik sana sini. Apalagi mereka itu memang dasarnya engineer dan sudah berkutat dengan dunia kemiliteran yang sebenarnya, jadi jangan sekali kali merendahkan dan menganggap bodoh engineer kita._


----------



## Gundala

striver44 said:


> This is the kind of mentality why the armed forces are always mediocre. You have the police to do that. Having an army that look inwards almost at the whole time in it's history and we saw the results now.


Police cant do nothing and military personal wont fight with their best when national welfare is not met. Not to mention National political stability. The reason they were inward looking was because the threat more like to come from within at that time. The last two decade they were starting to look outward as the internal threat become less. So its not mentality but more of threat/risk calculation.

Defence need to be build with good continueity, good staging and have sustainability in the process. And it wont happen without good economic growth and political stability.

The threat calculation is count toward external and internal. Both need different approach, Border road construction, good and connected road infratructure can help movement and logistics of the army. That road can also push economic growth is one of the good example of how one project can benefit both.

Do we need more military budget with current condition? Yes! Do we need to cutdown economic development budget, social welfare budget to be transfered to military budget? No!


----------



## striver44

Gundala said:


> Police cant do nothing and military personal wont fight with their best when national welfare is not met. Not to mention National political stability. The reason they were inward looking was because the threat more like to come from within at that time. The last two decade they were starting to look outward as the internal threat become less. So its not mentality but more of threat/risk calculation.
> 
> Defence need to be build with good continueity, good staging and have sustainability in the process. And it wont happen without good economic growth and political stability.
> 
> The threat calculation is count toward external and internal. Both need different approach, Border road construction, good and connected road infratructure can help movement and logistics of the army. That road can also push economic growth is one of the good example of how one project can benefit both.
> 
> Do we need more military budget with current condition? Yes! Do we need to cutdown economic development budget, social welfare budget to be transfered to military budget? No!


Who says police can't do nothing? It's a lack of political will we're talking here, there should be a clear divide of "tupoksi" here, police for internal matter, Armed forces for external threat, that's how advanced nation do it. You can't expect a service to excel doing both thing at once. 75 fuc***g years of having the Armed forces focuses on internal threats, nurturing suspicions on Indonesian citizens themselves and we can see the results now. This is just one example of taxpayers money well spent.









Bentrok TNI AU vs warga Medan berujung penganiayaan dan perusakan | merdeka.com


Lima warga bahkan terkena peluru, dua wartawan dan sejumlah warga dianiaya.,Bentrok warga vs TNI AU Medan,Medan




m.merdeka.com





And I have no shortage of lists.


75 years of poking on internal matters and there's no questions on why we still have no AWACS, AAW frigate, aerial tankers. I mean why would you need those when your defence white book clearly stated that the government is more afraid on internal dissent than let's say an ill intentioned armed forces near you.

Here's a very good article by a Pakistani scientist on why armies should only focuses on war.








A military is only for war


Successful societies know that those who fight wars well are not always best suited for running industries, academia, or govt.



www.dawn.com


----------



## striver44

Gundala said:


> Do we need more military budget with current condition? Yes! Do we need to cutdown economic development budget, social welfare budget to be transfered to military budget? No!


Am not asking you to transfer all the money to the military, there's a reason why with a $10B military budget we're still behind some countries with less budget in a peer military capabilities. A lack of threat perception.


----------



## 182

beautiful islands


----------



## 182

*skadronudara11official*

Operasi Garda Samudra 21

Operasi yang bersandi Garda Samudra 21 merupakan operasi gabungan dalam mengamankan Alur Laut Kepulauan Indonesi (ALKI) II.

Pada hari rabu, 10 Februari 2021. Pesawat tempur Sukhoi 27/30 dari Skadron Udara 11 Wing Udara 5 Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin melaksanakan patroli bersama dengan Unsur KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai 332 dari Komando Armada II Surabaya.

Operasi yang dilaksanakan ini merupakan bentuk interoperabilitas antara Unsur Tempur Sukhoi 27/30 dan Unsur KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai 332 dalam menjaga stabilitas keamanan dan penegakan hukum serta kedaulatan NKRI di wilayah ALKI II. Simulasi penembakan chaff oleh KRI GNR-332 dan simulasi Serangan Udara oleh pesawat Sukhoi 27/30 merupakan bentuk keseriusan ke dua satuan Tempur dalam meningkatkan kemampuan untuk menjalankan tugas sebagai Garda Terdepan dan Benteng Terakhir NKRI.

Sebagai Leader Bajra Flight (Unsur Sukhoi 27/30) adalah Letkol Pnb I Gusti Ngurah Sorga Laksana (Komandan Skadron Udara 11) sedangkan KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai dipimpin langsung oleh Komandan Kapal Kolonel Laut (P) Sumarji Bimo Aji. Ikut onboard dalam KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai, Komandan Gugus Tempur Laut KOARMADA II Laksamana Pertama TNI Rahmat Eko Rahardjo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 182

*Tingkatkan Profesionalime Prajurit, Yontankfib 1 Marinir Beri Pelajaran Alkom Tank BMP-3F*





MEDIASUARAMOJOPAHIT – Prajurit Batalyon Tank Amfibi 1 Marinir (Yontankfib 1 Mar) menerima pelajaran Alat Komunikasi (Alkom) yang dimiliki Kendaraan Tempur (Ranpur) Tank BMP-3F bertempat di Garase Yontankfib 1 Kesatrian Marinir Hartono Cilandak, Jakarta Selatan, Senin (15/02/2021).

Kegiatan tersebut berguna untuk meningkatkan profesionalisme sebagai prajurit Yontankfib 1 Mar yang memiliki alat komunikasi (Alkom) di setiap Kendaraan Tempur (Ranpur), oleh sebab itu maka dilaksanakan pembelajaran dan pembekalan kepada prajurit muda agar dapat memahami dan mengerti tata cara pengoperasian Alkom di tiap-tiap Ranpur tersebut.

Para prajurit Yontankfib 1 Mar menerima pepajaran Alkom yang ada di Tank BMP-3F seperti radio R-173, R-173P dan R-174 yang mana semuanya adalah sarana kendali untuk komunikasi ketika pendaratan baik saat latihan ataupun penugasan yang melibatkan ranpur, kegiatan pembekalan ilmu Alkom ini didampingi oleh Letda Marinir M. Ridwan yang sehari-hari menjabat sebagai Danton Perbekalan dan Pemeliharaan (Bekhar) sekaligus Pjs. Pasilog Yontankfib 1 Mar.

“Pembekalan tentang Alkom Ranpur Tank BMP-3F ini merupakan salah satu program kerja satuan untuk meningkatkan SDM para prajurit Yontankfib 1 Mar yang nantunya akan bermuara pada kesuksesan tugas-tugas pokok satuan,” jelas Danyon Tankfib 1 Mar Letkol Marinir Imam Ghazali, M.Tr.Opsla.


“Tetap jalankan protokol kesehatan dalam kegiatan kali ini dan utamakan keselamatan baik personel dan material,” imbuh Letkol Marinir Imam Ghazali.(penpasmar1/yatno)


----------



## Indos

From here we know that the reason KFX/IFX uses Meteor as BVR is because US doesnt allow their AMRAM to be used in KFX/IFX planes. WVR missile will also use European ones. Korea is currently developing 400 mm class air to to ship missile for KFX/IFX using Ramjet technology. In the near future SK will also develop their own AA missile based on their air to ship missile development. 














KF-X 탑재용 중거리 공대공유도탄 및 공대함유도탄-II


미국이 KF-X 탑재용 AIM-120에 대한 EL승인을 불허함에 따라 한국은 KF-X에 Meteor를 통합할 ...




blog.naver.com


----------



## Ruhnama

182 said:


> View attachment 716439
> 
> View attachment 716440
> View attachment 716441
> View attachment 716442
> 
> 
> View attachment 716443
> View attachment 716444
> View attachment 716445
> View attachment 716446
> 
> View attachment 716447
> View attachment 716448
> 
> 
> *skadronudara11official*
> 
> Operasi Garda Samudra 21
> 
> Operasi yang bersandi Garda Samudra 21 merupakan operasi gabungan dalam mengamankan Alur Laut Kepulauan Indonesi (ALKI) II.
> 
> Pada hari rabu, 10 Februari 2021. Pesawat tempur Sukhoi 27/30 dari Skadron Udara 11 Wing Udara 5 Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin melaksanakan patroli bersama dengan Unsur KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai 332 dari Komando Armada II Surabaya.
> 
> Operasi yang dilaksanakan ini merupakan bentuk interoperabilitas antara Unsur Tempur Sukhoi 27/30 dan Unsur KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai 332 dalam menjaga stabilitas keamanan dan penegakan hukum serta kedaulatan NKRI di wilayah ALKI II. Simulasi penembakan chaff oleh KRI GNR-332 dan simulasi Serangan Udara oleh pesawat Sukhoi 27/30 merupakan bentuk keseriusan ke dua satuan Tempur dalam meningkatkan kemampuan untuk menjalankan tugas sebagai Garda Terdepan dan Benteng Terakhir NKRI.
> 
> Sebagai Leader Bajra Flight (Unsur Sukhoi 27/30) adalah Letkol Pnb I Gusti Ngurah Sorga Laksana (Komandan Skadron Udara 11) sedangkan KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai dipimpin langsung oleh Komandan Kapal Kolonel Laut (P) Sumarji Bimo Aji. Ikut onboard dalam KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai, Komandan Gugus Tempur Laut KOARMADA II Laksamana Pertama TNI Rahmat Eko Rahardjo.


If penerbal have own fighter bomber


Indos said:


> From here we know that the reason KFX/IFX uses Meteor as BVR is because US doesnt allow their AMRAM to be used in KFX/IFX planes. WVR missile will also use European ones. Korea is currently developing 400 mm class air to to ship missile for KFX/IFX using Ramjet technology. In the near future SK will also develop their own AA missile based on their air to ship missile development.
> 
> View attachment 716559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KF-X 탑재용 중거리 공대공유도탄 및 공대함유도탄-II
> 
> 
> 미국이 KF-X 탑재용 AIM-120에 대한 EL승인을 불허함에 따라 한국은 KF-X에 Meteor를 통합할 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blog.naver.com


So this kfx weaponry likely will more compatible with incoming rafale


----------



## 182

*WIRA AMUR - PRAJURIT TERBANG*


----------



## 182

*Hingga 2024, TNI AU Incar Rafale, F-15, dan Hercules C-130J*

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- Markas Besar Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) menggelar rapat pimpinan TNI di Mabes Cilangkap pada Selasa (17/2). Selain tiga kepala staf, rapim TNI juga dihadiri Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Letjen (Purn) Prabowo Subianto dan Panglima TNI Marsekal Hadi Tjahjanto.

Salah satu yang dibahas dalam rapim adalah program utama pembangunan kekuatan TNI periode 2012-2024. Berdasarkan dokumen yang beredar di kalangan wartawan, tiga matra TNI menargetkan mendatangkan beberapa jenis alat utama sistem senjata (alutsista) untuk memperkuat postur pertahanan dan sekaligus modernisasi persenjataan.

Untuk TNI AU, rencananya memodernisasi _refurbished_ semua pesawat tempur. Selain itu, mereka juga melakukan pengadaan pesawat tempur dan angkut,* seperti 36 unit Dassault Rafale multi role combat aircraft (MRCA), 15 unit F-15EX, 15 unit Hercules C-130J, hingga dua unit multi role tanker transport (MRTT) tanker.*

Selai itu, ada pengadaan 30 radar _ground-controlled interception_ (GCI) dan tiga _anunmanned aerial vehicle_ (UAV) _system_. Kepala Dinas Penerangan Angkatan Udara (Kadispenau), Marsma Indan Gilang Buldansyah mengatakan, target pembelian semua alutsista itu bisa terpenuhi atau tidak tergantung Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemenhan).

"Harapan TNI AU bisa tercapai, namun untuk _timeline_ detail ada di Kemenhan," ujar Indan kepada _Republika_, Rabu (17/2).

Di antara pengadaan pesawat, untuk Rafale buatan Prancis sudah menunjukkan progresnya. Pada pekan lalu, Vice President Business Development Dassault Aviation, Jean Claude Piccirillo dan Vice President Offset Dassault, Michael Paskoff bertemu dengan Dirjen Potensi Pertahanan (Pothan) Kemenhan, Mayjen Dadang Hedrayudha di kantor Kemenhan, Jakarta Pusat.

Menurut Dadang, kerja sama pertahanan antara Indonesia dan Prancis banyak memberi manfaat bagi kedua belah pihak. Selain itu, juga diharakan dapat memajukan industri pertahanan Indonesia.

Berdasarkan catatan _Republika_, pertemuan itu sebagai tindak lanjut surat yang diteken Menhan Prabowo kala bertemu Menhan Prancis Florence Party di Paris, Prancis pada 4 Agustus 2020.

Salah satu isi surat itu, Prabowo ingin mengakuisisi beberapa alutsista buatan Prancis, di antaranya pesawat Dassault Rafale, kapal selam Scorpene dan kapal frigate La Fayette, termasuk pengembangan bersama untuk meningkatkan masa pakai pesawat dan kapal.


***************************
goo-translate

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA - The Indonesian National Army (TNI) Headquarters held a TNI leadership meeting at Cilangkap Headquarters on Tuesday (17/2). Apart from the three chiefs of staff, the TNI rapim was also attended by the Minister of Defense (Menhan) Lt. Gen. (Ret.) Prabowo Subianto and TNI Commander Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto.
One of the topics discussed in the meeting was the main program for the development of the TNI's strength for the 2012-2024 period. Based on documents circulating among journalists, the three dimensions of the TNI are targeting to bring in several types of main weapon systems (alutsista) to strengthen defense posture and at the same time modernize weapons.
For the Indonesian Air Force, the plan is to modernize refurbished all fighter aircraft. In addition, they also procure combat and transport aircraft, *such as 36 Dassault Rafale multi role combat aircraft (MRCA), 15 F-15EX units, 15 Hercules C-130J units, up to two multi role tanker transport (MRTT) tanker units.*

In addition, there are 30 ground-controlled interception (GCI) radars and three anunmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) systems. Head of the Air Force Information Service (Kadispenau), Marsma Indan Gilang Buldansyah, said the target to purchase all defense equipment could be fulfilled or not depending on the Ministry of Defense (Kemenhan). "The hope of the Indonesian Air Force can be achieved, but the detailed timeline is at the Ministry of Defense," said Indan to Republika, Wednesday (17/2).

Among aircraft procurement, the French-made Rafale has shown progress. Last week, Dassault Aviation Vice President Business Development, Jean Claude Piccirillo and Dassault Offset Vice President Michael Paskoff met with the Ministry of Defense's Director General of Defense Potential (Pothan), Major General Dadang Hedrayudha at the Ministry of Defense office, Central Jakarta. According to Dadang, defense cooperation between Indonesia and France has provided many benefits for both parties. In addition, it is also hoped that it can advance Indonesia's defense industry.

Based on Republika's records, the meeting was a follow-up to a letter signed by
Defense Minister Prabowo when he met the French Defense Minister Florence Party in Paris, France on August 4, 2020. One of the contents of the letter, Prabowo wants to acquire several French-made defense equipment, including the Dassault Rafale aircraft, the Scorpene submarine and the La Fayette frigate, including joint development to increase the service life of aircraft and ships. 


*******

this is AMAZING
ok menhan, make us proud..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

now they sell it for civilian, 600jt..


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*S. Korea in final stage of assembling first prototype of indigenous fighter jet*


By Yonhap

Published : Jan 31, 2021 - 09:14 Updated : Jan 31, 2021 - 09:14 






This photo provided by the Defense Acquisition Program Administration on Sept. 3, 2020, shows a prototype of South Korea's envisioned fighter jet being assembled at the Korea Aerospace Industries Co. facility in Sacheon, South Gyeongsang Province, southeastern South Korea. Under the KF-X project worth 8.8 trillion won ($7.3 billion), South Korea has been working since late 2015 to develop a homegrown cutting-edge fighter aircraft to replace the Air Force's aging fleet of F-4 and F-5 jets. (Defense Acquisition Program Administration

*South Korea is in the final stage of assembling a prototype of what would be the country's first indigenously developed fighter jet, which is expected to be unveiled in April, officials said Sunday.*

South Korea has been working on the KF-X project since 2015 to develop a homegrown cutting-edge fighter aircraft to replace the Air Force's aging fleet of F-4 and F-5 jets.

In September last year, Korea Aerospace Industries Co. (KAI) got down to the final assembly of a prototype jet and is now in the final stage, according to officials of the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA).

The prototype is expected to be made public in a rollout event in around end-April, weeks ahead of schedule, they added.

The procurement agency is eyeing 2026 for the completion of development after ground and flight tests. Forty units are planned to be delivered to the Air Force by 2028 and another 80 units by 2032, the officials said.

The aircraft is designed to be able to fly at a maximum speed of Mach 1.81, with its flying range reaching 2,900 kilometers. It bears outward similarities to the fifth-generation F-35A, according to the KAI.

With a maximum payload of 7,700 kilograms, the fighter is capable of installing 10 pods for missiles and fuel barrels. It will be able to carry several types of air-to-air missiles, such as Germany's IRIS-T and European developer MBDA's active radar guided Meteor missiles, it added.

*"KF-X is categorized as a '4.5' generation fighter jet. But the platform is designed to be converted into an advanced, fifth-generation one at any time," a DAPA official said*. (Yonhap)









S. Korea in final stage of assembling first prototype of indigenous fighter jet


South Korea is in the final stage of assembling a prototype of what would be the country's first indigenously developed fighter jet, which is expected to be unveiled in April, officials said Sunday. South Korea has been working on the KF-X project since 2015 to develop a homegrown cutting-edge...



www.koreaherald.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

*Indonesia raises plans to procure Rafale and F-15EX fighters, several other new assets*
FEBRUARY 18, 2021
Facebook





The F-15EX from Boeing. Photo c/o Air Force Magazine.


The Indonesian National Armed Forces (TNI) plans to bring in new fighter, transport and tanker aircraft for the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) under a plan covering years 2021 to 2024.

According to reports from Indonesian press, a document was released from a TNI meeting showing plans to modernize all its existing fighter aircraft, as well as procuring 36 new Rafale fighters from France, 15 F-15EX Eagle fighters and 15 C-130J Super Hercules transport aircraft from the United States, and 2 new Multi-Role Tanker Transport (MRTT) aircraft.

Also part of their plan is the acquisition of 30 Ground Control Interception (GCI) radars, and 3 Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) Systems.

The fulfillment of these plans will be dependent on the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MOD), which will be in charge of approving the plan and obtaining funding from the government.

The TNI-AU has been active in looking for new fighters to replace older models and increase its combat capabilities. It currently has a contract with Russia for the delivery of 11 Sukhoi Su-35, but has not been able to proceed, apparently due to CAATSA issues with the United States.

Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto met with his French counterpart Defense Minister Florence Parly in France on August 2020, and since then, discussions on potential export of French defense equipment to Indonesia, including the Rafale fighter from Dassault Aviation, has been ongoing.

The US Department of Defense was also reported to not having any objections on selling Boeing’s F-15EX Eagle fighter to the Indonesian government, in place of the Lockheed Martin F-35A Lightning II Joint Strike Fighter. The US DOD was also said to have offered the F-16 Block 70/72 Viper and F/A-18E/F Super Hornet to the Indonesian government.

The TNI-AU is also looking for ways to replace its ageing fleet of legacy C-130 Hercules transport and tanker aircraft, with the C-130J Super Hercules said to be the most logical choice, while plans for a new pair of aerial refuelling tanker aircraft has been discussed since 2019.










Indonesia raises plans to procure Rafale and F-15EX fighters, several other new assets


The F-15EX from Boeing. Photo c/o Air Force Magazine . The Indonesian National Armed Forces (TNI) plans to bring in new fighter, transport...




www.asiapacificdefensejournal.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Passex between KRI Bung Tomo and INS Talwar in the Arabian Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

From what we know, the approved budget for fighters which include older fighter refurbishment and possibly upgrade is less than 1.6 billion USD according to Alman Helvast. Lets say fighters acquisition will need 1.2 billion USD while Refurbishment/upgrade for 30 Hawks and some Sukhoi may need 200 million, so in total it would be likely 1.4 billion USD while new acquisition is 1.2 billion USD.

The 1.2 BILLION USD figure is actually similar with SU 35 deal, so it look like we are not going to buy SU 35 due to the fear of CATSA that can possibly endanger KFX/IFX program, instead we plan to buy F 15 EX which is actually similar in role and class with SU 35. F 15 EX also has good endurance and can carry many missiles and bombs. It is regarded as heavy fighters.

While Rafale is actually similar like KFX/IFX block 1 in performance and class where KFX/IFX will be more STEALTHY. This is why the need for Rafale is not necessary and redundant because in 2026 KFX/IFX will enter mass production inshaAllah. Better use the money for paying KFX/IFX development program and also the rest money can be used to buy more KFX/IFX which can be already in block 2 configuration ( 5 generation fighters)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Now about F 15 EX*

According to this news, US congress approves 1.2 billion USD budget to buy 12 F 15 EX (Not only 8).

*"Congress first included funds in December to purchase eight F-15EXs through the fiscal 2020 spending bill, and lawmakers approved spending $1.2 billion to buy 12 F-15EXs in fiscal 2021."*

Boeing’s F-15EX jet makes its first flight

If that is the case so the figure is not different with SU 35 deal in term of the total figure. SU 35 deal will be payed in half by using barter though and the rest by cash, that is the only different and the number is for 11 planes. The budget for this actually has been approved some years ago so this is the one that I think will likely go ahead.

Despite all this, I hope government can pay its commitment in KFX/IFX program first and continue the program before making any deal with Boeing for possible F 15 EX acquisition. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Any way I have asked CNN Indonesia senior producer (friend of mine) to make live coverage during KFX/IFX prototype roll out in Korea in April, lets see who will be blamed if Prabowo screw Indonesia participation in KFX/IFX program.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> From what we know, the approved budget for fighters which include older fighter refurbishment and possibly upgrade is less than 1.6 billion USD according to Alman Helvast. Lets say fighters acquisition will need 1.2 billion USD while Refurbishment/upgrade for 30 Hawks and some Sukhoi may need 200 million, so in total it would be likely 1.4 billion USD while new acquisition is 1.2 billion USD.
> 
> The 1.2 BILLION USD figure is actually similar with SU 35 deal, so it look like we are not going to buy SU 35 due to the fear of CATSA that can possibly endanger KFX/IFX program, instead we plan to buy F 15 EX which is actually similar in role and class with SU 35. F 15 EX also has good endurance and can carry many missiles and bombs. It is regarded as heavy fighters.
> 
> While Rafale is actually similar like KFX/IFX block 1 in performance and class where KFX/IFX will be more STEALTHY. This is why the need for Rafale is not necessary and redundant because in 2026 KFX/IFX will enter mass production inshaAllah. Better use the money for paying KFX/IFX development program and also the rest money can be used to buy more KFX/IFX which can be already in block 2 configuration ( 5 generation fighters)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Now about F 15 EX*
> 
> According to this news, US congress approves 1.2 billion USD budget to buy 12 F 15 EX (Not only 8).
> 
> *"Congress first included funds in December to purchase eight F-15EXs through the fiscal 2020 spending bill, and lawmakers approved spending $1.2 billion to buy 12 F-15EXs in fiscal 2021."*
> 
> Boeing’s F-15EX jet makes its first flight
> 
> If that is the case so the figure is not different with SU 35 deal in term of the total figure. SU 35 deal will be payed in half by using barter though and the rest by cash, that is the only different and the number is for 11 planes. The budget for this actually has been approved some years ago so this is the one that I think will likely go ahead.
> 
> Despite all this, I hope government can pay its commitment in KFX/IFX program first and continue the program before making any deal with Boeing for possible F 15 EX acquisition.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



The already approved USD 1,6B budget allocation for new fighters is just for this fiscal year right...? For the next fiscal year we will need to budget it again...? Because if USD 1,6B is the whole allocation for 2020 - 2024, then I don't see how we can get a new full sqd (16) fighters with just that measly budget... Not Rafale, and certainly not F-15EX.. perhaps just a half sqd at best... hell, I doubt we can even get a full sqd of Vipers with just that...

The US may get 12 F-15EX for USD 1,2B but that's because they already have existing support infrastructure for F-15s in place, for us they will need to package it with additional support, training, spares, ToT etc... and that will cost us a lot more... I also don't buy those US fanboys claim that says we can integrate the F-15s easily just because we already have F-16s... F-15s and F-16s are very different beasts, they were produced by different manufacturers, have different design/airframe/parts/subsystems/electronics/etc, even the most often repeated claim of having engine commonality is not true.. Our existing F-16s use PW, the blk.72 Viper use PW, while F-15EX uses GE... so I don't see how our existing infrastructure can support the F-15EX... To buy either the Rafale or F-15EX (or even Su-35) we will need to invest in totally new support facilities... So all are equal in that regards..


Indos said:


> Any way I have asked CNN Indonesia senior producer (friend of mine) to make live coverage during KFX/IFX prototype roll out in Korea in April, lets see who will be blamed if Prabowo screw Indonesia participation in KFX/IFX program.............



Please do..! The more exposure the better..! Now that the KFX has physically appeared, those in charge in our MoD can no longer drag their feet and claim it as just a paper airplane...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

KOMPAS.TV - Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara (KSAU) Marsekal TNI Fajar Prasetyo mengungkapkan Indonesia dalam waktu dekat akan mendatangkan sejumlah alat utama sistem persenjataan (alutsista) modern.

Alutsista yang segera didatangkan yakni *Pesawat Tempur F-15 Ex buatan Boeing. Selain F-15 EX, TNI AU juga akan memiliki pesawat Dassault Rafale buatan Perancis.* Tak hanya itu, alutsista modern lainnya yang akan melengkapan kekuatan pertahanan indonesia yakni *Pesawat Tanker Multi Role dan pesawat tanpa awak. *
"Mulai tahun ini hingga tahun 2024, kita akan segera merealisasikan akuisisi berbagai alutsista modern secara bertahap," ujar KSAU dalam sambutan pada Rapat Pimpinan (Rapim) TNI AU 2021 di Markas Besar TNI AU, Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur, Kamis (18/2/2021).

KSAU menyebut, Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Prabowo Subianto telah berupaya melaksanakan diplomasi pertahanan dengan sejumlah negara sahabat. Diplomasi ini digelar guna mempercepat proses pembangunan kekuatan TNI, salah satunya yakni belanja alutsista mutakhir.






****

our *Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Air Force* (KSAU) himself, speaks about f-15 ex, dassault rafale, mrtt and drone in RAPIM TNI.
so the document leaked is true.
guys, now all is cleared.
so all we have to do is wait and sit manis 
ok menhan, make us proud...
strength & honor


----------



## J.Brody

*Indonesia Putuskan untuk Borong 36 Jet Tempur Rafale dan 8 F-15EX*
Muhaimin
Jum'at, 19 Februari 2021 - 07:00 WIB
views: 845




Pesawat jet tempur F-15EX buatan Boeing. Foto/National Interest

*JAKARTA* - *Indonesia *akan membeli sejumlah jet tempur F-15EX dari Boeing dan pesawat tempur Rafale dari *Prancis *antara 2021 dan 2024. Menurut dokumen pertemuan Rapat Pimpinan Angkatan Udara hari Kamis, negara ini akan memborong 36 jet tempur Rafale dan delapan F-15EX.

Dari 44 jet tempur yang akan dibeli, enam di antaranya diharapkan tiba pada tahun 2022.












Indonesia Putuskan untuk Borong 36 Jet Tempur Rafale dan 8 F-15EX


Rencana pengadaan alutsista Indonesia mengalami perubahan beberapa kali karena kondisi global maupun kondisi negara. Indonesia akan membeli sejumlah jet tempur...




international.sindonews.com




=======================================================

So Rafale amount is down from 48 to 36, and we will only have less than a Squadron of F-15 EX, however i still believe this amount is still a great purchase for A, considering that years ago Singapore was contemplating between the two aircraft before choosing F-15. and now we are about to have both! (although kinda hoping F-15 EX will be at least 11 or 12.

not to mention other supporting aircraft as well (C-130J, MRTT) has been confirmed so be it.


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> The already approved USD 1,6B budget allocation for new fighters is just for this fiscal year right...? For the next fiscal year we will need to budget it again...? Because if USD 1,6B is the whole allocation for 2020 - 2024, then I don't see how we can get a new full sqd (16) fighters with just that measly budget... Not Rafale, and certainly not F-15EX.. perhaps just a half sqd at best... hell, I doubt we can even get a full sqd of Vipers with just that...
> 
> The US may get 12 F-15EX for USD 1,2B but that's because they already have existing support infrastructure for F-15s in place, for us they will need to package it with additional support, training, spares, ToT etc... and that will cost us a lot more... I also don't buy those US fanboys claim that says we can integrate the F-15s easily just because we already have F-16s... F-15s and F-16s are very different beasts, they were produced by different manufacturers, have different design/airframe/parts/subsystems/electronics/etc, even the most often repeated claim of having engine commonality is not true.. Our existing F-16s use PW, the blk.72 Viper use PW, while F-15EX uses GE... so I don't see how our existing infrastructure can support the F-15EX... To buy either the Rafale or F-15EX (or even Su-35) we will need to invest in totally new support facilities... So all are equal in that regards..



1.6 billion USD is for total budget since Lembaga Keris said it is for this period. Well if some one said period so it means JKW second period (2019-2024), and not this fiscal year. Any way it is impossible to have 1.6 billion USD just for Air Force new equipment acquisition for 2021 budget since it is already more than 10 % of total defense budget, most of Defense Budget goes to routine expenses like salary, operational cost, and others, not to mention other branch (Army and Navy) new equipment acquisition yearly budget.

We have seen the budget for 2021 right ? Yup, the new fighter acquisition has been approved but the budget for that is very small. You can scroll Lembaga Keris to look up on the budget that is intended to replace F 5 squadron. From the amount we could say that it is only for the yearly payment for the loan.

Alman later said that 1.6 billion USD is not only for new acquisition, but also for other fighter program (could be the refurbishment and upgrade of the older fighters).



Whizzack said:


> Please do..! The more exposure the better..! Now that the KFX has physically appeared, those in charge in our MoD can no longer drag their feet and claim it as just a paper airplane...



Well I have already asked him (as friend) to cover the KFX/IFX roll out ceremony in Korea, but I am not his boss, so lets see whether CNN Indonesia will do it or not ........

Any way Indonesia KFX/IFX engineers havent been sent back to Korea. I got valid info on this one.


----------



## Gundala

Indos said:


> Alman later said that 1.6 billion USD is not only for new acquisition, but also for other fighter program (could be the refurbishment and upgrade of the older fighters).


Here is my take. The F5 replacement using the carry over budget of SU35 is around USD1.1bil, this most likely switched to F15 if Mindef said the delivery is going to be this year. The rest of it will use 2022 budget or even 2023. Rafale contract might be signed this year but will be using the budget of 2022. All budget for 2022 will have to be done in first semester of this year and will go to DPR to get finalized.

Those refurbishment & upgrade that we talked about might be for the rest of F16 A/B and T50i which already been approved and contract has been signed but might not be effective yet due to budget cut last year. AFAIK the upgrade of Hawk budget has not been set yet, but the upgrade of the F16 block 25id to be in par with AM/BM might be done partly via "Optimalisasi budget" (just like those grounded chopper from Penerbad who got extra Rp 1.6T for harwat/upgrade). If my memory serves me right I read in one media that it might cost around USD 250ish Mil. So yeah it sure can be done via Optimalisasi budget.

Alman might know a thing or two via his Kemenhan sources but things like tambahan dana untuk optimalisasi aset that use Rupiah wont go thru Kemenhan but thru DPR, and this is the domain of TNI/each Matra themselves. Basically if the asset purchase need Foreign loan it will go thru Kemenhan (from type of assets, numbers of assets, origin of assets, etc), they will decide those things. If no foreign loan involved then its up to TNI/each matra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## J.Brody

According to LembagaKeris, we are ordering 36 F-15 EX instead!


----------



## 182

*NEW THALES FORCESHIELD AIR DEFENSE SYSTEM ARRIVAL

Batalyon Arhanud 12 Satria Bhuana KODAM SRIWIJAYA*


----------



## foodsoldier

Whizzack said:


> The already approved USD 1,6B budget allocation for new fighters is just for this fiscal year right...? For the next fiscal year we will need to budget it again...? Because if USD 1,6B is the whole allocation for 2020 - 2024, then I don't see how we can get a new full sqd (16) fighters with just that measly budget... Not Rafale, and certainly not F-15EX.. perhaps just a half sqd at best... hell, I doubt we can even get a full sqd of Vipers with just that...
> 
> The US may get 12 F-15EX for USD 1,2B but that's because they already have existing support infrastructure for F-15s in place, for us they will need to package it with additional support, training, spares, ToT etc... and that will cost us a lot more... I also don't buy those US fanboys claim that says we can integrate the F-15s easily just because we already have F-16s... F-15s and F-16s are very different beasts, they were produced by different manufacturers, have different design/airframe/parts/subsystems/electronics/etc, even the most often repeated claim of having engine commonality is not true.. Our existing F-16s use PW, the blk.72 Viper use PW, while F-15EX uses GE... so I don't see how our existing infrastructure can support the F-15EX... To buy either the Rafale or F-15EX (or even Su-35) we will need to invest in totally new support facilities... So all are equal in that regards..
> 
> 
> Please do..! The more exposure the better..! Now that the KFX has physically appeared, those in charge in our MoD can no longer drag their feet and claim it as just a paper airplane...



You forgot to mention PLN (pembiayaan luar negeri) or foreign loan.

In the case of French products acquisition alone, they've offered $11 billion soft loan.

South Korea may also offer soft loan for naval assets.


----------



## Whizzack

J.Brody said:


> *Indonesia Putuskan untuk Borong 36 Jet Tempur Rafale dan 8 F-15EX*
> Muhaimin
> Jum'at, 19 Februari 2021 - 07:00 WIB
> views: 845
> 
> 
> 
> Pesawat jet tempur F-15EX buatan Boeing. Foto/National Interest
> 
> *JAKARTA* - *Indonesia *akan membeli sejumlah jet tempur F-15EX dari Boeing dan pesawat tempur Rafale dari *Prancis *antara 2021 dan 2024. Menurut dokumen pertemuan Rapat Pimpinan Angkatan Udara hari Kamis, negara ini akan memborong 36 jet tempur Rafale dan delapan F-15EX.
> 
> Dari 44 jet tempur yang akan dibeli, enam di antaranya diharapkan tiba pada tahun 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia Putuskan untuk Borong 36 Jet Tempur Rafale dan 8 F-15EX
> 
> 
> Rencana pengadaan alutsista Indonesia mengalami perubahan beberapa kali karena kondisi global maupun kondisi negara. Indonesia akan membeli sejumlah jet tempur...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> international.sindonews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =======================================================
> 
> So Rafale amount is down from 48 to 36, and we will only have less than a Squadron of F-15 EX, however i still believe this amount is still a great purchase for A, considering that years ago Singapore was contemplating between the two aircraft before choosing F-15. and now we are about to have both! (although kinda hoping F-15 EX will be at least 11 or 12.
> 
> not to mention other supporting aircraft as well (C-130J, MRTT) has been confirmed so be it.



So from 48 Rafale it is now 36 Rafale + 8 F-15EX = 44 new jets... That's great! slightly down in numbers but we get heavy fighters in exchange... hopefully we can add more F-15s later till at least a full Sqn (@16 units)... That being said, I wonder how AU plans to allocate the 36 Rafales..? Will it form 3 Sqn (@12 units) or 2 Sqn (@18 units)...?


foodsoldier said:


> You forgot to mention PLN (pembiayaan luar negeri) or foreign loan.
> 
> In the case of French products acquisition alone, they've offered $11 billion soft loan.
> 
> South Korea may also offer soft loan for naval assets.



If true then those plan are even more realistic, I thought the USB 1,6B allocation already include foreign loan... Though I thought that the 1,6B is only for this year, and we will get more in the following years...


----------



## dr.knowhow

foodsoldier said:


> You forgot to mention PLN (pembiayaan luar negeri) or foreign loan.
> 
> In the case of French products acquisition alone, they've offered $11 billion soft loan.
> 
> South Korea may also offer soft loan for naval assets.



The Nagapasa class was on soft loan, more than 90% (correction) 100% of the total procurement cost paid by Import and Export Bank of Korea


----------



## dr.knowhow

Whizzack said:


> So from 48 Rafale it is now 36 Rafale + 8 F-15EX = 44 new jets... That's great! slightly down in numbers but we get heavy fighters in exchange... hopefully we can add more F-15s later till at least a full Sqn (@16 units)... That being said, I wonder how AU plans to allocate the 36 Rafales..? Will it form 3 Sqn (@12 units) or 2 Sqn (@18 units)...?
> 
> 
> If true then those plan are even more realistic, I thought the USB 1,6B allocation already include foreign loan... Though I thought that the 1,6B is only for this year, and we will get more in the following years...



Yeah, it makes way more sense. Greek acquisition of 18 Rafales, of which 12 used, was € 2.4 billion or almost $ 3 billion so considering this 36 Rafales would've been hard without any loans.

I think 2 squadrons of 18 jets is closer to the usual case than 3 squadrons of 12.


----------



## dr.knowhow

Tbh, if the main contract between Indonesia and Korea for the 2nd batch of Nagapasa class ain't signed, it's potentially a good idea to buy Scorpenes instead as those have AIP which Nagapasa doesn't. The question is how much of the procurement cost will be covered with loan and if it's going to built in Indonesia. In case of Nagapasa, it was a unique kind of deal which only got realised because Nagapasa class was first submarine ever to be exported by Korea. Usually a soft loan cannot exceed 85% of the total procurement cost.

If it's not the case that the procurement cost is fully covered or built in Indonesia like Nagapasa class, then it's up to Indonesia to decide what's more important. What I think would be most wise to do is to purchase 3 and put 3 as an option, just like what they originally planned to do with Nagapasa class batch 2, so that they could have more leverage to have better conditions, i.e. building some of those ships domestically for example.

The downside might be that Indonesia could lose a supplier who's willing to finance the procurement with more soft loans than its competitors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

I hope all of our Hawk can use this InfoGlobal made avionics during the refurbished and upgrade program. They have used InfoGlobal avionics before. It will be great if it can also be used for possible SU 27/30 refurbished/upgrade program.






*Picture information*

Indonesian defense company, PT Info Global, proposes its avionics product for Indonesian KFX fighter version (IFX) during Indo Defense Event in 2016. Info Global avionics has been used for several Indonesian planes like Hawk 100/200, Boeing 737-200, Hercules C-130, KT-1B, and NC 212 Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA). 






infoglobal.co.id


Infoglobal has grown to a competent company in electronic and information technology. The main focuses of the products are aviation electronic device called Avionics. Infoglobal also develops some applications software, including training and implementation services.




m.infoglobal.co.id


----------



## foodsoldier

dr.knowhow said:


> Tbh, if the main contract between Indonesia and Korea for the 2nd batch of Nagapasa class ain't signed, it's potentially a good idea to buy Scorpenes instead as those have AIP which Nagapasa doesn't. The question is how much of the procurement cost will be covered with loan and if it's going to built in Indonesia. In case of Nagapasa, it was a unique kind of deal which only got realised because Nagapasa class was first submarine ever to be exported by Korea. Usually a soft loan cannot exceed 85% of the total procurement cost.
> 
> If it's not the case that the procurement cost is fully covered or built in Indonesia like Nagapasa class, then it's up to Indonesia to decide what's more important. What I think would be most wise to do is to purchase 3 and put 3 as an option, just like what they originally planned to do with Nagapasa class batch 2, so that they could have more leverage to have better conditions, i.e. building some of those ships domestically for example.
> 
> The downside might be that Indonesia could lose a supplier who's willing to finance the procurement with more soft loans than its competitors.



Looking into the Rapim's cheat sheet, I suspect we opt to aim for a bigger gun from South Korea (i.e. KSS instead of CBG). This deal will save both countries faces (considering the innate problem on CBG). For Indonesia, it will ensure the initial investment on CBG production facilities won't go to waste.

I also assume that this potential KSS deal is part of our MoD strategy to negotiate on KFX/IFX program continuation.


----------



## Gundala

Whizzack said:


> That being said, I wonder how AU plans to allocate the 36 Rafales..? Will it form 3 Sqn (@12 units) or 2 Sqn (@18 units)...?


I think they are going to put it in 2 sqn at first. Their original plan was to put new fighter/sqn in Kupang. Biak was to get newly build sqn which might get T50i (if the radar already been installed to all fighters) or F-16 (not sure if its going to be the am/bm or block 25id).

New F-16 Viper was originated to be placed in Kupang, most likely Rafale is going to be stationed there. What I really want to know is where they going to place the second sqn of Rafale...


----------



## radialv

Probably 2nd rafale sqdr will be stationed in pontianak or natuna, imho


Gundala said:


> I think they are going to put it in 2 sqn at first. Their original plan was to put new fighter/sqn in Kupang. Biak was to get newly build sqn which might get T50i (if the radar already been installed to all fighters) or F-16 (not sure if its going to be the am/bm or block 25id).
> 
> New F-16 Viper was originated to be placed in Kupang, most likely Rafale is going to be stationed there. What I really want to know is where they going to place the second sqn of Rafale...


----------



## Whizzack

I think it's a good thing now that we are no longer planning on getting new build F-16s, even in its latest blk.72 Viper version, and instead prefer to invest in newer gen platforms like the Rafale... Even the USAF is considering a brand new platform for its gen 4.5 fighter... 









The U.S. Air Force’s F-16 Replacement Plan Is Taking Shape


In comments made to the Defense Writers Group, Air Force Chief of Staff Gen. Charles Q. Brown explained that the Air Force would like a new, from-scratch fighter to replace the F-16 with wha




www.realcleardefense.com





It seems the F-16 as a platform has finally reached its technological end and further tweaks will no longer give it much performance boost or advantage against potential future adversaries.. 

Of course this doesn't mean the Viper will become obsolete overnight, it will still be a potent fighter for some years to come, and further upgrades done by 3rd party (non-OEM) vendors could extend its effectiveness even longer.. 

So I support us upgrading our existing F-16 fleet for as long as its feasible (economically and technologically), however it really is best to move on and no longer invest in getting new build F-16s going forward... So in this case I feel we really are moving in the right direction..


----------



## Whizzack

KFX / IFX still ongoing! 

*DAPA: Indonesia's Plan to Purchase F-15EX 'Separate' from Joint Fighter Jet Development Program*
Write: 2021-02-21 13:23:11/Update: 2021-02-21 13:50:27
Share






South Korea's arms procurement agency said on Saturday that Indonesia's reported plan to purchase F-15EX jets from the United States defense giant, Boeing, and Rafale fighters from France is "separate" from a joint fighter jet development program between the two countries.

The Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) issued the position in a statement after the Indonesian media reported on Friday that Indonesia plans to purchase the fighters between 2021 and 2024.

The report came amid rising concerns over Indonesia's delayed payments for its share of the cost of the KF-X joint fighter project between South Korea and Indonesia.

DAPA said it assesses that the reported purchase plan is a matter separate from the KF-X joint development scheme, adding it is a move that Indonesia has already been seeking in order to boost Indonesia's Air Force power.

DAPA stressed that Indonesia has expressed its intention to continue to participate in the KF-X project.

It also said that the two countries have been conducting negotiations in a mutually beneficial way through multiple working-level negotiations, adding when the negotiations are complete, the DAPA will disclose the results to the nation.









DAPA: Indonesia's Plan to Purchase F-15EX 'Separate' from Joint Fighter Jet Development Program


South Korea's arms procurement agency said on Saturday that Indonesia's reported plan to purchase F-15EX jets from the United States defense giant, Boeing, and ...




world.kbs.co.kr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Whizzack

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

I would say that huge import of fighters while we are still undergoing KFX/IFX program will be brought in next election campaign. This will be very damaging to Prabowo as we know on debate both the opponent and commentators will come from knowleadgeable people, he can be accused as preferring importing fighters over domestic industry advancement. 

Not to mention that France submarine acquisition plan that jeopardizes long plan to build submarine in the country where the budget for submarine building facility has already been approved and will be completed in 2021. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
​





*Speculation mounts over Indonesia pulling out of KF-X fighter project*​







Workers of Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) assemble the first prototype of the nation's indigenous fighter jet program KF-X at a plant in Sacheon, South Gyeongsang Province, Jan. 22. / Korea Times file

By Kang Seung-woo

Speculation is again mounting over Indonesia pulling out of participation in Korea's KF-X fighter project, with the Southeast Asian country reportedly seeking to buy aircraft from the United States and France despite its snowballing arrears from the joint development program.

Some say Indonesia is leveraging the envisioned fighter acquisition to renegotiate the terms of a contract it signed with Korea, while others claim the Southeast Asian country is pulling out of the deal altogether.

The KF-X project aims to produce 120 advanced multi-role fighter jets to replace the Korean Air Force's aging fleet of F-4s and F-5s by 2032. Seoul and Jakarta signed a deal in 2010 to cooperate on the KF-X project, under which Indonesia would fund 20 percent of the total development cost of 8.8 trillion won ($7.9 billion), or about 1.7 trillion won, in exchange for 50 planes that would be manufactured there for the Indonesian Air Force, and technology transfers.

However, Indonesia has paid only 227.2 billion out of the 831.6 billion won it promised as of this month, citing financial problems.

While Indonesia has been falling behind on its payments, local media there reported recently that the country's Air Force was planning to acquire multiple warplanes, including Boeing's F-15EX and Dassault Rafale fighters, as part of the modernization of its aircraft fleet by 2024. Last year, the country was reportedly close to an agreement to purchase 48 Rafale jets.

"Its payment delay and plan to buy new aircraft are regarded as a gambit to renegotiate the terms of payment, or lower its financial commitment," a government official said on condition of anonymity because of the sensitivity of the matter.

Officials from the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA), Korea's arms procurement agency, visited Jakarta for renegotiations last September; but the talks ended without a deal.

However, Shin Jong-woo, a senior researcher at the Korea Defense and Security Forum, said the overdue payments were a sign Indonesia was quitting the program, *adding that its Defense** Minister Prabowo Subianto** has shifted his focus to procuring weapons that can be operational immediately. Subianto took office in October 2019.

"We cannot wait blindly until Indonesia pays the agreed-upon sum for the pivotal project. Since the appointment of a new defense minister in 2019, the two countries have made little progress on the KF-X project," Shin said.*

"Given that its defense budget is limited, it seems almost impossible to continue working with Indonesia on the KF-X and we need to seek ways to independently proceed with the project."

Shin also said Indonesia's calls to renegotiate the terms "make little sense."

"Indonesia joined the KF-X program on favorable terms. After paying over 1 trillion won, it can produce aircraft on its home soil and receive and benefit from technology transfers," he added.

In response to the media reports, DAPA said Saturday, Indonesia's procurement plan was separate from the KF-X project, adding that the two sides have held multiple working-level negotiations in a mutually beneficial manner.

Amid growing uncertainty over the KF-X, there are growing calls for Korea to end the program partnership with Indonesia.

"Both countries are not talking about parting ways out of concerns over causing diplomatic problems. If DAPA brings up the issue first, Korea will fall into Indonesia's break-up strategy," Shin said.

"That's why DAPA keeps saying negotiations are still under way although it looks like an almost done deal internally." 


 Kang Seung-woo ksw@koreatimes.co.kr









Speculation mounts over Indonesia pulling out of KF-X fighter project


Speculation is again mounting over Indonesia pulling out of participation in Korea's KF-X fighter project, with the Southeast Asian country reportedly seeking to buy aircraft from the United States and France despite its snowballing arrears from the joint development program. Some say Indonesia...




m.koreatimes.co.kr


----------



## dr.knowhow

Indos said:


> I would say that huge import of fighters while we are still undergoing KFX/IFX program will be brought in next election campaign. This will be very damaging to Prabowo as we know on debate both the opponent and commentators will come from knowleadgeable people, he can be accused as preferring importing fighters over domestic industry advancement.
> 
> Not to mention that France submarine acquisition plan that jeopardizes long plan to build submarine in the country where the budget for submarine building facility has already been approved and will be completed in 2021.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ​
> View attachment 718646
> 
> 
> *Speculation mounts over Indonesia pulling out of KF-X fighter project*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers of Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) assemble the first prototype of the nation's indigenous fighter jet program KF-X at a plant in Sacheon, South Gyeongsang Province, Jan. 22. / Korea Times file
> 
> By Kang Seung-woo
> 
> Speculation is again mounting over Indonesia pulling out of participation in Korea's KF-X fighter project, with the Southeast Asian country reportedly seeking to buy aircraft from the United States and France despite its snowballing arrears from the joint development program.
> 
> Some say Indonesia is leveraging the envisioned fighter acquisition to renegotiate the terms of a contract it signed with Korea, while others claim the Southeast Asian country is pulling out of the deal altogether.
> 
> The KF-X project aims to produce 120 advanced multi-role fighter jets to replace the Korean Air Force's aging fleet of F-4s and F-5s by 2032. Seoul and Jakarta signed a deal in 2010 to cooperate on the KF-X project, under which Indonesia would fund 20 percent of the total development cost of 8.8 trillion won ($7.9 billion), or about 1.7 trillion won, in exchange for 50 planes that would be manufactured there for the Indonesian Air Force, and technology transfers.
> 
> However, Indonesia has paid only 227.2 billion out of the 831.6 billion won it promised as of this month, citing financial problems.
> 
> While Indonesia has been falling behind on its payments, local media there reported recently that the country's Air Force was planning to acquire multiple warplanes, including Boeing's F-15EX and Dassault Rafale fighters, as part of the modernization of its aircraft fleet by 2024. Last year, the country was reportedly close to an agreement to purchase 48 Rafale jets.
> 
> "Its payment delay and plan to buy new aircraft are regarded as a gambit to renegotiate the terms of payment, or lower its financial commitment," a government official said on condition of anonymity because of the sensitivity of the matter.
> 
> Officials from the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA), Korea's arms procurement agency, visited Jakarta for renegotiations last September; but the talks ended without a deal.
> 
> However, Shin Jong-woo, a senior researcher at the Korea Defense and Security Forum, said the overdue payments were a sign Indonesia was quitting the program, *adding that its Defense** Minister Prabowo Subianto** has shifted his focus to procuring weapons that can be operational immediately. Subianto took office in October 2019.
> 
> "We cannot wait blindly until Indonesia pays the agreed-upon sum for the pivotal project. Since the appointment of a new defense minister in 2019, the two countries have made little progress on the KF-X project," Shin said.*
> 
> "Given that its defense budget is limited, it seems almost impossible to continue working with Indonesia on the KF-X and we need to seek ways to independently proceed with the project."
> 
> Shin also said Indonesia's calls to renegotiate the terms "make little sense."
> 
> "Indonesia joined the KF-X program on favorable terms. After paying over 1 trillion won, it can produce aircraft on its home soil and receive and benefit from technology transfers," he added.
> 
> In response to the media reports, DAPA said Saturday, Indonesia's procurement plan was separate from the KF-X project, adding that the two sides have held multiple working-level negotiations in a mutually beneficial manner.
> 
> Amid growing uncertainty over the KF-X, there are growing calls for Korea to end the program partnership with Indonesia.
> 
> "Both countries are not talking about parting ways out of concerns over causing diplomatic problems. If DAPA brings up the issue first, Korea will fall into Indonesia's break-up strategy," Shin said.
> 
> "That's why DAPA keeps saying negotiations are still under way although it looks like an almost done deal internally."
> 
> 
> Kang Seung-woo ksw@koreatimes.co.kr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speculation mounts over Indonesia pulling out of KF-X fighter project
> 
> 
> Speculation is again mounting over Indonesia pulling out of participation in Korea's KF-X fighter project, with the Southeast Asian country reportedly seeking to buy aircraft from the United States and France despite its snowballing arrears from the joint development program. Some say Indonesia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.koreatimes.co.kr



This will continue to be that case. That the media outlets suggest that Indonesia will quite soon enough and DAPA denies. What's for sure is that things will be clear once this aircraft goes into production.

What I hope for is that Indonesia makes a swift decision and commits into it, regardless of continuing the program or not because another thing that I could be sure of is that it wouldn't be Korea but Indonesia who would announce their departure from the program. So, the faster Indonesia decides, the more resources and time saved both parties.

I see that some Indonesians get to believe that by delaying and buying other aircrafts they are gaining more bargaining power to leverage the renegotiation in their favor but in reality, that's not exactly the case. The more time they consume, the more assured the Korean side gets that Indonesia likely quits. That's not a threat, which is based on probability, but a fixed outcome. What follows is a plan B and a last effort to get Indonesia back in program. The problem is, such last ditch effort has a certain limit because this program for Korea is just too significant to scrap even when Indonesia leaves. So with Indonesia or not, the program continues. Even without the Indonesian payment and engineers the program is ahead of the projected schedule by a few weeks. It's not much, but it speaks of the current state of the program, which is already leaning towards the aforementioned "plan b".


Even then, don't get me wrong because I know that there have been countless examples in the past where partner nation(s) in a joint development program has quit it mid-way :

Series of NBMR development programs got cancelled or shrank because individual NATO nations opted for their own design and quit the program.

NFR-90 program was meant to be a joint effort among all significant NATO nations to develop a common frigate design to be used for all their navies. It got split up to several different programs due to disagreements here and there.

Then the Horizon CNFG and TFC programs were born. UK left Horizon CNFG and Spain left TFC
program midcourse and they have each opted for Type 45 and Aegis system instead. TFC later on became APAR and Horizon EMPAR.

MEADS program was a joint NATO effort to develop a next generation SAM system but Germany is the sole remainer as of today.

PTS-2000 program was a joint program between Italy and Germany which stalled once Italy lost interest and opted for a design based on YAK-130 instead (which became M-346). Later on it was renamed AT-2000 and UAE joined the program but eventually left after a few years, which finally killed the program.

and the list goes on and on. Case is, if Indonesia quits KF-X/IF-X program, it wouldn't be the first nor the last case such thing occurs. Even after all these shenanigans the NATO nations continued to cooperate and join forces in various defense and R&D programs. If the terms are not favorable enough from the Indonesian perspective, quitting might be the right choice for them just like all above examples.

On the other hand, I could assure that Indonesia would definitely gain highly valuable experience in designing an aircraft. Although there were major input by LM, engineers from Korean companies and institutes learnt a lot of critical know-how designing an aircraft during the KTX-2 program (later T-50). In the book of one of the engineers who participated in the program , he wrote that the LM engineers have completely re-shaped their development strategy, policy, structure and even habits from the ground up for any future R&D programs during the KTX-2 program. He also wrote that the experience they've gained developing a jet powered supersonic aircraft was incomparable to what they've learnt by designing a turboprop subsonic one. It's the same case for Japan when they've developed the F-2 via FSX program.

Such experience and knowhow are not what you can gain by transfer of technology as an offset of buying foreign aircraft. It's also not assured that you would get what you were promised during the procurement as well. This is especially the case if you're purchasing such aircrafts on a soft loan.

If that's worth enough for Indonesia though, is not what I get to decide.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Whizzack

dr.knowhow said:


> This will continue to be that case. That the media outlets suggest that Indonesia will quite soon enough and DAPA denies. What's for sure is that things will be clear once this aircraft goes into production.
> 
> What I hope for is that Indonesia makes a swift decision and commits into it, regardless of continuing the program or not because another thing that I could be sure of is that it wouldn't be Korea but Indonesia who would announce their departure from the program. So, the faster Indonesia decides, the more resources and time saved both parties.
> 
> I see that some Indonesians get to believe that by delaying and buying other aircrafts they are gaining more bargaining power to leverage the renegotiation in their favor but in reality, that's not exactly the case. The more time they consume, the more assured the Korean side gets that Indonesia likely quits. That's not a threat, which is based on probability, but a fixed outcome. What follows is a plan B and a last effort to get Indonesia back in program. The problem is, such last ditch effort has a certain limit because this program for Korea is just too significant to scrap even when Indonesia leaves. So with Indonesia or not, the program continues. Even without the Indonesian payment and engineers the program is ahead of the projected schedule by a few weeks. It's not much, but it speaks of the current state of the program, which is already leaning towards the aforementioned "plan b".
> 
> 
> Even then, don't get me wrong because I know that there have been countless examples in the past where partner nation(s) in a joint development program has quit it mid-way :
> 
> Series of NBMR development programs got cancelled or shrank because individual NATO nations opted for their own design and quit the program.
> 
> NFR-90 program was meant to be a joint effort among all significant NATO nations to develop a common frigate design to be used for all their navies. It got split up to several different programs due to disagreements here and there.
> 
> Then the Horizon CNFG and TFC programs were born. UK left Horizon CNFG and Spain left TFC
> program midcourse and they have each opted for Type 45 and Aegis system instead. TFC later on became APAR and Horizon EMPAR.
> 
> MEADS program was a joint NATO effort to develop a next generation SAM system but Germany is the sole remainer as of today.
> 
> PTS-2000 program was a joint program between Italy and Germany which stalled once Italy lost interest and opted for a design based on YAK-130 instead (which became M-346). Later on it was renamed AT-2000 and UAE joined the program but eventually left after a few years, which finally killed the program.
> 
> and the list goes on and on. Case is, if Indonesia quits KF-X/IF-X program, it wouldn't be the first nor the last case such thing occurs. Even after all these shenanigans the NATO nations continued to cooperate and join forces in various defense and R&D programs. If the terms are not favorable enough from the Indonesian perspective, quitting might be the right choice for them just like all above examples.
> 
> On the other hand, I could assure that Indonesia would definitely gain highly valuable experience in designing an aircraft. Although there were major input by LM, engineers from Korean companies and institutes learnt a lot of critical know-how designing an aircraft during the KTX-2 program (later T-50). In the book of one of the engineers who participated in the program , he wrote that the LM engineers have completely re-shaped their development strategy, policy, structure and even habits from the ground up for any future R&D programs during the KTX-2 program. He also wrote that the experience they've gained developing a jet powered supersonic aircraft was incomparable to what they've learnt by designing a turboprop subsonic one. It's the same case for Japan when they've developed the F-2 via FSX program.
> 
> Such experience and knowhow are not what you can gain by transfer of technology as an offset of buying foreign aircraft. It's also not assured that you would get what you were promised during the procurement as well. This is especially the case if you're purchasing such aircrafts on a soft loan.
> 
> If that's worth enough for Indonesia though, is not what I get to decide.



I feel your comment is spot on! I thought the same too... kinda make me feel down.. 😞 Really hope we will stay in this project...

The biggest benefit we are getting out of this deal would be to gain the experience / knowledge / know-how to design a brand new modern fighter from scratch, and how to manage such a project... This is something we won't be getting just by doing Tot / maintenance / parts manufacture or even license manufacture of existing designs... this project is a valuable learning experience for our aviation designers and engineers.. Unfortunately some of us just doesn't seem to see that bigger picture, and feels satisfied enough getting some tot/offset work manufacturing a few parts... something we've actually been doing for a long time now... we really need to step up the ladder and do more...

Well.. We actually did it / are doing it with our N250 and N219 commuter planes project, we could've just gotten ourselves a license production from ATR or de Havilland for similar types of plane, but we chose the hard way and designed it on our own... It shows that we do have the skills to run such a project... however since we have zero experience with fighter jets, teaming with Korea in such a project is the best way to gain it... I mean look at the effort India is trying to build their own fighter totally on their own, it's taken so long and still the Tejas is not properly operational yet... 😕

It's not everyday we get a chance to collaborate on a brand new fighter with a reasonable chance of success...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> I feel your comment is spot on! I thought the same too... kinda make me feel down.. 😞 Really hope we will stay in this project...
> 
> The biggest benefit we are getting out of this deal would be to gain the experience / knowledge / know-how to design a brand new modern fighter from scratch, and how to manage such a project... This is something we won't be getting just by doing Tot / maintenance / parts manufacture or even license manufacture of existing designs... this project is a valuable learning experience for our aviation designers and engineers.. Unfortunately some of us just doesn't seem to see that bigger picture, and feels satisfied enough getting some tot/offset work manufacturing a few parts... something we've actually been doing for a long time now... we really need to step up the ladder and do more...
> 
> Well.. We actually did it / are doing it with our N250 and N219 commuter planes project, we could've just gotten ourselves a license production from ATR or de Havilland for similar types of plane, but we chose the hard way and designed it on our own... It shows that we do have the skills to run such a project... however since we have zero experience with fighter jets, teaming with Korea in such a project is the best way to gain it... I mean look at the effort India is trying to build their own fighter totally on their own, it's taken so long and still the Tejas is not properly operational yet... 😕
> 
> It's not everyday we get a chance to collaborate on a brand new fighter with a reasonable chance of success...



Well, our engineers have already been in Korea since the start of designing process which is in 2011 where we sent 52 engineers/experts. As in 2019 July, Dapa Korea said there are 114 Indonesian engineers working in KAI and contributing on the design. September 2019 was CDR meeting which suggest design process has already been almost completed.

Our engineers (read: designers) left in March 2020 where prototype manufacturing has been commenced. So actually we have already had valuable design experience for STEALTH fighter design. The next thing is to send production engineers that hasnt been sent yet until now.

I would say we have already had that valuable design experience where we design the planes with South Korean and also American later, but It is morally not right if we left the program after such intense cooperation and experience exist.

This program should be a way to make two nations get close together and become strategic partners, but with this drama and unreasonable demand from Indonesian side it look like we stab our best friend in the back after we are successfully hunting a deer together and eat the meat.


*Source:*

Indonesia Defense Ministry official website






Badan Pendidikan dan Pelatihan Kemhan RI







www.kemhan.go.id





Korean media quoting Dapa official









Indonesia delays payment for S. Korea's fighter development project | Yonhap News Agency


SEOUL, Oct. 7 (Yonhap) -- Indonesia is in arrears on its payment obligations for a joint p...




en.yna.co.kr


----------



## dr.knowhow

Indos said:


> Well, our engineers have already been in Korea since the start of designing process which is in 2011 where we sent 52 engineers/experts. As in 2019 July, Dapa Korea said there are 114 Indonesian engineers working in KAI and contributing on the design. September 2019 was CDR meeting which suggest design process has already been almost completed.
> 
> Our engineers (read: designers) left in March 2020 where prototype manufacturing has been commenced. So actually we have already had valuable design experience for STEALTH fighter design. The next thing is to send production engineers that hasnt been sent yet until now.
> 
> I would say we have already had that valuable design experience where we design the planes with South Korean and also American later, but It is morally not right if we left the program after such intense cooperation and experience exist.
> 
> This program should be a way to make two nations get close together and become strategic partners, but with this drama and unreasonable demand from Indonesian side it look like we stab our best friend in the back after we are successfully hunting a deer together and eat the meat.
> 
> 
> *Source:*
> 
> Indonesia Defense Ministry official website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Badan Pendidikan dan Pelatihan Kemhan RI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kemhan.go.id
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korean media quoting Dapa official
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia delays payment for S. Korea's fighter development project | Yonhap News Agency
> 
> 
> SEOUL, Oct. 7 (Yonhap) -- Indonesia is in arrears on its payment obligations for a joint p...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.yna.co.kr



I mean, I'm not suggesting that Indonesians are back stabbing or anything because, like I've said, there have been countless cases where partner nation(s) of a joint development program quit mid course. If they feel that they could get a more favorable term elsewhere, it is not a choice but an obligation for someone using taxpayer money to do so. It's only that I am doubtful if such thing (more favorable deal than KF-X/IF-X) exists due to the high-tech and therefore strategic nature of fighter jet technology.

Also, detailed design phase is only a part of the whole EMD phase as you would know. If there's anything I could be assured of, fixing the problems which are found during the actual testing is just as important as the designing of an aircraft and it is one of the most important ability of an engineer. Hence the reason we differentiate the TRL of 6 from 7 and 7 from 8.

Furthermore, not having the production engineers like you've mentioned is imo a bigger problem for Indonesia when it comes to gaining knowledge because from my impression, the Indonesian engineers already have quite an experience designing a subsonic aircraft. It is the QC that Indonesia has had problems before, cracks found on the fuselage of CN-235M of ROKCG being one of the examples.

The ability to assure high standards of QC is the key to expand Indonesia's aerospace industry beyond what it is today (supplying main wing leading edge structures for 2 Airbus aircrafts, one of which being phased out next year) because countries other than those few in Europe and Americas all rely on the parts supply and RSP to keep a big part of their aerospace industry alive. This has been the case for Israel, Japan, Turkey, SK and a few other. To a certain extent this is even true for those with an established aerospace industry like Canada and Brazil. One thing in common is that these countries all have high enough QC standards to meet Boeing, Airbus, GE, PW, RR, etc 's demands to supply them with critical components and take part in their development programs as RSP.

If Indonesia wants to expand its customers from just Airbus to also include Boeing, Bombardier, etc and manufacture more critical products like main wing structure or body sections for more models, it would need a bigger leap in its abilities to assure QC. Having the production engineers in Korea and getting few Korean engineers to help them out back in Indonesia (I would be surprised if this doesn't happen during the program, shall both countries continue together) would without a doubt be extremely helpful in realizing such higher standards.

There are some automation going on in KF-X manufacturing line as well, so that's also what the Indonesian production engineers could benchmark.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

This is huge "possible" corruption case going on for Apache acquisition. It is the investigation from BPK. I wonder why it took so long to investigate it ???? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audit_Board_of_Indonesia







The *Audit Board of Indonesia* (Indonesian: _*Badan Pemeriksa Keuangan Republik Indonesia*_, literally _Financial Audit Board of the Republic of Indonesia_) is a high state body which is responsible for evaluation of management and accountability of state finances conducted by the central Government of Indonesia, local governments, Bank Indonesia, state-owned enterprises, the Public Service Board, and institutions or other entities which manage state finances.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

*Despite Rafale Jets, Indonesia Will Not Pull Out Of KF-X Fighter Jet Program – South Korea*


*DAPA has insisted that Indonesia is still committed to the KF-X fighter jet program, jointly initiated by the two nations, amid reports of Jakarta looking to procure French-made Dassault Rafales and Boeing’s latest F-15EX fighter jets.*

Indonesia’s plan to buy dozens of fighter aircraft from France and the United States is unrelated to its joint venture with Korea to develop an indigenous fighter jet, Seoul’s arms procurement agency said on Sunday.

Responding to the announcement, DAPA stressed the F-15EX and Rafale jet purchase plan seemed to be part of the Indonesian Air Force’s efforts to plug gaps in its defense capabilities, noting it was a “separate matter” from the ongoing KF-X development project.









South Korea Says Indonesia Still In KFX Programme Despite Rafale And F-15EX Procurement


South Korea’s Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) insists that Indonesia is still committed to the Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) KF-X fighter programme, despite media reports that …




www.globaldefensecorp.com





--------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Indonesian Airforce admin did exactly as I would have and even commented on it previously once that it was better to mix it up.

buying new fleet and building new fleet simultaneously. The Airforce has a capable fleet currently as it stands so Rafael and F-15EX wouldn't provide much of an edge but they will provide magnitude and strengthen the overall airforce. The KFX-fighter is not ready until 2029s or 2030s so it's key to bolster airforce in the maintime. plus it's good having different type of fleet


----------



## Indos

Titanium100 said:


> *Despite Rafale Jets, Indonesia Will Not Pull Out Of KF-X Fighter Jet Program – South Korea*
> 
> 
> *DAPA has insisted that Indonesia is still committed to the KF-X fighter jet program, jointly initiated by the two nations, amid reports of Jakarta looking to procure French-made Dassault Rafales and Boeing’s latest F-15EX fighter jets.*
> 
> Indonesia’s plan to buy dozens of fighter aircraft from France and the United States is unrelated to its joint venture with Korea to develop an indigenous fighter jet, Seoul’s arms procurement agency said on Sunday.
> 
> Responding to the announcement, DAPA stressed the F-15EX and Rafale jet purchase plan seemed to be part of the Indonesian Air Force’s efforts to plug gaps in its defense capabilities, noting it was a “separate matter” from the ongoing KF-X development project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Korea Says Indonesia Still In KFX Programme Despite Rafale And F-15EX Procurement
> 
> 
> South Korea’s Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) insists that Indonesia is still committed to the Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) KF-X fighter programme, despite media reports that …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globaldefensecorp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The Indonesian Airforce admin did exactly as I would have and even commented on it previously once that it was better to mix it up.
> 
> buying new fleet and building new fleet simultaneously. The Airforce has a capable fleet currently as it stands so Rafael and F-15EX wouldn't provide much of an edge but they will provide magnitude and strengthen the overall airforce. The KFX-fighter is not ready until 2029s or 2030s so it's key to bolster airforce in the maintime. plus it's good having different type of fleet



That article uses Korean one that has already been posted much earlier. KFX/IFX program is about to roll out the first prototype in April inshaAllah and planned maiden flight in 2022 where the mass production is planned to happen in 2026. For comparison, F15 get mass produced just 8 months after its maiden flight in July 1972.

Any way there is new development coming from Air Force. About the type of fighters, they said it lets to Defense Ministry to decide. Air Force also said the priority is to fill squadron which planes are already grounded which is F 5 squadron. So possibly we only buy 8 F 15 E from United States for period of 2021-2024 since it is basically a replacement of the need to acquire SU 35. So heavy fighter is replaced by heavy fighter. For your information, previously we have already decided to buy SU 35 but due to CATSA we are likely going to scrap that deal.

Rafale in the other hand is expensive (cost compare to capability) and has similar class with KFX/IFX while KFX/IFX has already semi-STEALTH and has program to make the airplane to be full STEALTH in the near future (Block 2).






Block 2 of KFX/IFX is being developed already


----------



## Indos

*To know more about F 15 EX*









F-15EX at a glance (Updated and Expanded)


LEGEND AMBER = Advanced Missile and Bomb Ejection Rack CFTs = Conformal Fuel Tanks DEAD = Destruction of Enemy Air Defenses F-15 = Platform F-16 = Platform F-15EX = Variant (also referred to as the modern F-15E and F-15X in short) SEAD = Suppression of Enemy Air Defenses VLO = Very Low...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Indos said:


> *To know more about F 15 EX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-15EX at a glance (Updated and Expanded)
> 
> 
> LEGEND AMBER = Advanced Missile and Bomb Ejection Rack CFTs = Conformal Fuel Tanks DEAD = Destruction of Enemy Air Defenses F-15 = Platform F-16 = Platform F-15EX = Variant (also referred to as the modern F-15E and F-15X in short) SEAD = Suppression of Enemy Air Defenses VLO = Very Low...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk



I was looking for something like this an extensive info on this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chandieka

Indos said:


> This is huge "possible" corruption case going on for Apache acquisition. It is the investigation from BPK. I wonder why it took so long to investigate it ???? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audit_Board_of_Indonesia
> 
> View attachment 719384
> 
> 
> 
> The *Audit Board of Indonesia* (Indonesian: _*Badan Pemeriksa Keuangan Republik Indonesia*_, literally _Financial Audit Board of the Republic of Indonesia_) is a high state body which is responsible for evaluation of management and accountability of state finances conducted by the central Government of Indonesia, local governments, Bank Indonesia, state-owned enterprises, the Public Service Board, and institutions or other entities which manage state finances.



Ohh... how *surprised* I am to hear this...

I will bet with anyone that in every govt project corruption (big or small) does happen, it's part of the *"normality"* in the system.


----------



## Gundala

radialv said:


> Probably 2nd rafale sqdr will be stationed in pontianak or natuna, imho


you prolly right, both base you mentioned have better infrastructure to host them.


----------



## Indos

Motorcycle rider get kicked by Presidential security force (Paspampres) when they tried to penetrate a road that at that time being closed, near Presidential Palace.


----------



## Indos

*KFX/IFX program update*























한국형 전투기 내달 베일 벗는다…시제 1호기 공정률 90% 이상


(서울=연합뉴스) 유현민 기자 = 국내 기술로 개발된 최초의 국산 전투기가 다음 달 그 위용을 드러낸다. 1일 방위사업청과 한국항공우주산업(KAI)에 따르면 한국형 전투기(KF-X) 시제 1호기가 4월 출고식을 통해




namu.news

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> *KFX/IFX program update*
> 
> View attachment 721169
> 
> View attachment 721170
> 
> View attachment 721171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 한국형 전투기 내달 베일 벗는다…시제 1호기 공정률 90% 이상
> 
> 
> (서울=연합뉴스) 유현민 기자 = 국내 기술로 개발된 최초의 국산 전투기가 다음 달 그 위용을 드러낸다. 1일 방위사업청과 한국항공우주산업(KAI)에 따르면 한국형 전투기(KF-X) 시제 1호기가 4월 출고식을 통해
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namu.news



Wiih.. 😲😲 Sang KFX sudah berdikari nih...!
Definitely need to stay in this project!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> Wiih.. 😲😲 Sang KFX sudah berdikari nih...!
> Definitely need to stay in this project!



Alhamdulillah the program progress is quite good. Just look 3 prototypes are being manufactured. Sadly Indonesian engineers cannot participate at this manufacturing stage since they havent come back to South Korea since their departure in March 2020. Although for this stage we should send production engineers (part manufacturer/assembling/integration), not designers anymore.


----------



## Whizzack

More KFX pics with better resolution








[South Korea] Assembly of first KF-X prototype at 92% completion; will be rolled out in April






defence.pk


----------



## Indos

KFX/IFX


----------



## Indos

Jokowi is invited to attend the KFX/IFX roll out ceremony in April inshaAllah according to KAI official. On the other hand, Parliament Chairman and Commission 1 Chairman are also invited according to Korea ambassador.









Satu Bulan Jelang Peluncuran KFX, Presiden Jokowi Akan Diundang ke Korea Selatan


Tak terasa, tinggal satu bulan lagi prototipe jet tempur KFX (Korean Fighter Experimental) akan resmi diluncurkan. Meski warganet Indonesia kini tengah gandrung pada rencana akuisisi jet tempur Rafale dan F-15EX, namun isu KFX/IFX (Indonesian Fighter Experimental) tak bisa dilupakan. Selain...




www.indomiliter.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Indonesian and China warship in North Natuna Sea


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> Indonesian and China warship in North Natuna Sea


 Its Indonesian, Chinese, and Japanese warships in North Natuna Sea to be exact... although on different days... encounter on Chinese destroyer on 15 Feb, encounter with Japanese destroyer on 17 feb..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Our neighbor has woken up*


04 March 2021

*Malaysia prepares new defence industry policy*

by Jon Grevatt





Malaysia’s Deftech has produced the AV8 Gempita armoured fighting vehicle in collaboration with Turkey’s FNSS. The government has indicated that it wants to expand such projects, with the aim to support local capability development. (FNSS)


Malaysia is preparing to launch a national defence industry policy to boost efforts towards self-reliance, the country’s defence minister Ismail Sabri Yaakob has stated.

The new ‘National Defence and Security Industry Policy’ is currently being drawn up, he said, to position Malaysia as producer of military platforms, with the aim to reduce reliance on imports and spur the national economy.

However, the minister indicated that the plan is reliant on partnerships with foreign industry, who would be expected to transfer technologies and knowhow.

Ismail said that the new policy would look to support developments similar to those achieved by India and Indonesia, which have both advanced domestic industrial capability by leveraging partnerships with international defence firms.

He added, “We have been co-operating with some countries and now the phase of technology transfer is in progress. When this is completed, we will be able to produce our own military assets.”

The minister was referencing Malaysian military production projects such as the programme to build the AV8 Gempita 8×8 wheeled armoured fighting vehicle (AFV) for the Malaysian Army through a partnership between DRB-HICOM Defence Technologies (Deftech) and Turkish company FNSS Savunma Sistemleri, a joint venture between Nurol Holding of Turkey and British group BAE Systems.

The requirement for a new national defence industry policy was outlined in Malaysia’s Defence White Paper, which was published in December 2019.

The White Paper said the industry policy should be focused on human capital development, technology development, industrial development, self-reliance, and global market penetration.





__





Malaysia prepares new defence industry policy


Malaysia is preparing to launch a national defence industry policy to boost efforts towards self-reliance, the country’s defence minister Ismail Sabri Yaakob has stated.



www.janes.com


----------



## Indos

*GOOGLE TRANSLATE*

*[In-depth analysis] "Sufficient development of KF-X even without joint development in Indonesia" The source of Korea's confidence*
http://m.newspim.com/news/view/20210305000018
Article Registration: 2021-03-04 06:00
The government "KF-X will come out next month...it is no problem even if the joint development fails"
"We will proceed with the KF-X project according to the procedure"

[Seoul = Newspim] Reporter Soo-young Ha = The Korean fighter (KF-X) 1 prototype, the result of the development of Korea's own fighter jets and replacement of old fighter jets, will be released next month. The long-awaited business that has been lingering for 20 years is seeing the light.

However, as it is known that Indonesia, the country of joint development of KF-X, has not paid its share of 64.4 billion won, some are concerned about whether the KF-X project will be able to end successfully. In response, the Korean government is expressing confidence, saying, "Even if the joint development is broken, there is little impact on the business."





The final assembly site of the KF-X prototype 1, which was released to the media on February 24th. [Photo = Defense Acquisition Program Administration, provided by the National Defense Daily]
*◆ Indonesia, unpaid contributions since January 2019... Out of the total KRW 1.73 trillion, only KRW 2272 billion paid*
*Korea's Best Overseas Investment News GAM*
▶ [New York outlook] Nasdaq slump, buying opportunity? Coordination signal?▶ Joan raises $187 million in IPO▶ Virgin Gallotic plunges due to the sale of the chairman's stake of $213 million

The KFX project, also referred to as the Boramae Project, is the Air Force's 4.5th generation medium-class fighter development project, which has been pursuing approximately 8,830 billion won since 2015 to secure Korea's own fighter development capability and replace old fighter jets. It is known that about 120 units will be mass-produced, but it is reported that a total of 18 trillion won will be invested in the mass production cost.

Of these, about 8 trillion won in development costs are shared by the Korean government, the Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI), and Indonesia. Indonesia is supposed to share about 1.73 trillion won, which is 20% of the total development cost, but only 2272 billion won has been paid so far.
Indonesia has not paid ante since January 2019. Until last year, the reason was known to be'economic difficulties' or'Corona 19'.

However, from the end of last year to the beginning of this year, there are local reports that Indonesia has announced plans to purchase US F-15EX and French Rafale fighters, raising concerns over whether Indonesia is trying to step out of the KF-X business. .

In response, the government dismissed some opinions, saying, "We are in the process of negotiating with Indonesia." A government official said, "KF-X is in the production stage, so it takes time to energize it."
The government said, "Even if it is not joint development with Indonesia, there is no difficulty in promoting the project."

According to media reports and government sources, Gwang-seon Chung, head of the Defense Acquisition Program Administration's KF-X project, held a press release event for KF-X prototype 1 held at the KAI factory in Sacheon, Gyeongsangnam-do on February 24. "We are negotiating in a way that is beneficial to the company."

"If the joint development with Indonesia is broken, there is a story that the KF-X project will not go to the end, but it is not at all," he said.





Korean next-generation fighter KF-X [Photo=Korean Aerospace Industry]

*◆ Korea → Indonesia production of prototypes is only very small... "Even if the joint development fails, there is no effect on the production of prototypes."*

There are two sources of confidence. One is that it has entered the stage of completion of development, such as the imminent release of prototypes, and the other is that the number of prototypes that Korea makes in Indonesia through joint development is very small.

Within the government, it is said that there will be a story saying, "As soon as a prototype is released (just because the Indonesian joint development will fail), there will be no big problems."

*In addition, Indonesia produces about 40 KF-X through joint development, of which Korea is known to produce only a small amount. Since most of them are produced by Indonesia after receiving technology transfer from Korea, the worst-case scenario of co-development with Indonesia will have little effect on the target production volume.*

A government official said, "If Indonesia is out of business, there is a constant talk about whether the production cost per aircraft will increase, but even so, it does not affect the unit price."
Some raise the question,'What will happen to Indonesia's already paid 227.2 billion won if the joint development fails?'

It can be said that if you think positively, you will not get out of the joint development because you have already paid money, but if you think negatively, you can see that you will try to get the money you have already paid to get out of the joint development.

Regarding this, the KF-X project team of the Bangsaeng Agency explained, "According to the cost sharing agreement between the two countries, if the Indonesian side fails to fulfill its payment obligation twice in a row, the amount already paid by the Indonesian side is not refundable." In other words, even if Indonesia now leaves its foot in joint development, Korea has no obligation in principle to return 2272 billion won already paid.

However, he added, "In this case, it is stated that it is stated to be resolved through all forms of effective dialogue between the Korean Aerospace Industries (KAI) and the Indonesian Ministry of Defense."




[Seongnam = Newspim] Reporter Changbin Yoon = The Air Force's next fighter (KFX) mock-up is being showcased at the'Seoul International Aerospace & Defense Industry Exhibition 2019 (Seoul ADEX 2019)' held at Seoul Airport in Seongnam, Gyeonggi on the morning of October 14, 2019. . 2019.10.14 pangbin@newspim.com

*◆ Government "It's still best to develop jointly with Indonesia"… The reason is'national interest'*
The Korean government is confident about the possibility of the collapse of joint development with Indonesia and the delay or collapse of the KF-X project. It is the best direction to finish," he said, and he is in a position to continue with the negotiations.

KF-X project manager Jung Kwang-sun emphasized at the KF-X press release event last week that "the two countries are doing their best to discuss profits."

The reason is national interest. First of all, Indonesia is Korea's largest arms exporter. According to the Swedish think tank Stockholm Institute for International Peace (SIPRI), Indonesia purchased 17% of the weapons exported by South Korea from 2014 to 2018.

Therefore, Indonesia has purchased a number of weapons in addition to KF-X, and it is a country with a strategic relationship that is expected to continue.

In addition, it is much more profitable to have a joint development country than to not have a joint development country for the future development of overseas markets for KF-X.

One government source pointed out that "if no one has been jointly involved, it may be bad when you later try to export KF-X overseas."

suyoung0710@newspim.com









[심층분석] "인니 공동개발 아니라도 KF-X 충분히 개발" 한국의 자신감 원천은


[서울=뉴스핌] 하수영 기자 = 대한민국 자체 전투기 개발 및 노후 전투기 대체사업의 결과물인 한국형전투기(KF-X) 1호 시제기가 다음 달 출고된다. 20년을 묵혀 온 숙원사업이 곧 빛을 보는 것이다. 그런데 KF-X 공동개발국인 인도네시아가 현 시점 분담




m.newspim.com


----------



## Indos

I hope the renegotiation can be completed and Indonesia is still inside the program. Jokowi needs to communicate with Indonesian KFX/IFX team to understand the matter better, not just relying on opinion suggested by people around him.

It is a serious project that not only can possibly propel Indonesian Aerospace into the next level, but also good for our nation branding that later can influence positively our geopolitics, diplomacy, and our high tech products and modern service branding in domestic and international market. Continue with this project is better than hosting Olympic Games.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*First prototype of KF-X fighter jet to be unveiled next month*​
Posted on : Mar.3,2021 16:50 KST Modified on : Mar.3,2021 16:50 KST

*ROK Air Force to acquire 120 aircraft once fighter development is complete 




*
The first prototype of the KF-X South Korean fighter jet at the Korea Aerospace Industries facility in Sacheon, South Gyeongsang Province, is pictured on Feb. 24. (provided by the Kookbang Ilbo)

On the afternoon of Feb. 24, technicians at the fixed-wing aircraft development hanger of Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) were busy working on the prototype of the KF-X South Korean fighter jet, which is scheduled to be launched in April. Located in Sacheon, South Gyeongsang Province, the hanger is a sprawling building that covers more than three football fields, with an area of 21,600 square meters (5.3 acres).

The prototype’s fuselage bristles with devices, parts, and cables, presenting a formidable image of a fighter aircraft. Six or seven people stood underneath the fuselage with a small cart, focused on an explanation that involved a lot of hand gestures.

“Now that we’ve completed the engine installation test, we’re removing the engine to paint the fuselage. Once painting wraps up next week, the fuselage will take on a dark gray hue,” a KAI staffer said. The engine is being removed to prevent contamination while the plane is being painted and will be reinstalled afterward, the staffer explained.

South Korea’s Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) and KAI plan to put on quite a show for the launch of the KF-X prototype in April. A “media day” event was held on Feb. 24 for the domestic press, in which officials presented the results of the development project to date.

The KF-X project began in 2015, when the South Korean government earmarked 8.8 trillion won (US$7.12 billion) to develop a jet fighter that could be the future workhorse of the Republic of Korea (ROK) Air Force, replacing the aging F-4 and F-5 fighters. *KAI is leading this international joint R&D project and contributing 20% of the cost, with the South Korean government paying 60% of the cost and the Indonesian government paying the remaining 20%.*

The launch of the prototype represents the first tangible results of a promise made about 20 years before. During a commissioning ceremony for graduates of the Korea Air Force Academy in March 2001, former president Kim Dae-jung announced that South Korea would develop a top-of-the-line fighter. Actual confirmation of the long-term need for a new aircraft came 18 years ago, in a meeting of the Joint Chiefs of Staff in November 2002.

Jung Gwang-seon, head of DAPA’s KF-X project team, described the significance of the prototype launch as follows. “This will be a monumental event when Korea’s first fighter is unveiled. From the perspective of the developers, this is a crucial time when a fighter that had only existed in plans becomes a reality and we move into the phase of testing the performance of our research.”








The first prototype of the KF-X South Korean fighter jet at the Korea Aerospace Industries facility in Sacheon, South Gyeongsang Province, is pictured on Feb. 24. (provided by the Kookbang Ilbo)


The KF-X is larger than the F-16 but smaller than the F-15, measuring 11.2 meters (36 feet) across and 16.9 meters (55 feet) long. It’s equipped with the latest sensors, including AESA radar (standing for active electronically scanned array), infrared search and track (IRST) equipment, and an electro-optical targeting pod (EO TGP). That gives it the ability to “see first and shoot first,” a requirement on the modern battlefield.


The fighter has 10 weapon stations, with three on each wing and four under the fuselage. The stations can hold a range of cutting-edge weapons, including air-to-air missiles and air-to-surface missiles, weighing up to 7.7 tons. The plane is also equipped with a 20mm Vulcan cannon.

While not exactly a stealth fighter, the KF-X does have a basic stealth profile. That leaves open the option of evolving the design into a fifth-generation fighter through the application of full-fledged stealth technology.

“Becoming a stealth fighter is about more than the shape; we’d also have to develop more technology including radar-absorbing paints and internal weapon bays. In the future, we’ll look into the option of continuing to develop and apply related technology from a long-term perspective,” a KAI staffer said.

Once fighter development is complete, 120 aircraft will be supplied to the ROK Air Force. In exchange for its financial contribution, Indonesia will receive one prototype and technological data, which it will use to build 48 aircraft in local facilities. But Indonesia hasn’t kept up with its financial payments, prompting concerns that the KF-X project may be in trouble.

*DAPA reported to the National Assembly’s National Defense Committee last month that of the 831.6 billion won (US$753.1 million) that Indonesia was supposed to pay through February, it had only paid 227.2 billion won (US$205.7 million),* leaving 604.4 billion won (US$547.3 million) unpaid. Indonesia had agreed to pay its total contribution of 1.76 trillion won (US$1.57 billion), representing 20% of the project cost, in several stages.

In a statement addressing the controversy, DAPA said that “the Indonesians have expressed their commitment to continued participation in the KF-X development program” and that “the two countries have been seeking a mutually beneficial arrangement through several rounds of working-level negotiations.”

“Indonesia appears to be having a hard time keeping up with its payment plan because of the coronavirus and its economic recession. While the goal of our deliberations is to move forward together if at all possible, the project would certainly not be halted even if Indonesia were to withdraw,” said Jung Gwang-seon, head of the DAPA project team, on Monday.


By Park Byong-su, senior staff writer









First prototype of KF-X fighter jet to be unveiled next month


ROK Air Force to acquire 120 aircraft once fighter development is complete




www.hani.co.kr






-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Indos

*Defense BUMN Holding Will Create Independence for Alutsista (Defense equipment)*

This BUMN holding will be called DEFEND ID and PT LEN will be appointed as the leader​ 





The government revealed that the formation of the Defense BUMN holding would create independence for the main weaponry system (alutsista). Deputy Minister of Defense Muhammad Herindra said the government needed to be firm in the vision and mission of the defense industry to face contemporary challenges.

The government, he said, had prepared a legal umbrella as a basis for the development of the defense industry to achieve independence. In addition, the Ministry of Defense, Bappenas and the Ministry of Finance have increased the defense equipment budget through domestic and foreign loan financing schemes. "With the hope that the transformation of spending to investment will be achieved more quickly," said Herindra while chairing a working meeting attended by five defense industries on Friday. 

The plan to form a defense industry BUMN holding has been in progress since 2020. There are five state-owned companies that will be merged, namely PT Dirgantara Indonesia, PT Len Industri, PT Pindad, PT PAL and PT Dahana. This BUMN holding will be called DEFEND ID and PT LEN will be appointed as the leader. 

The Grand Design of the formation of this BUMN Holding is to enter the top 50 of the world Defense Industry. The working meeting discussed the Defense Industry BUMN master plan, the roadmap for establishing a holding, and the operating model after the holding was formed. 









Holding BUMN Pertahanan Akan Ciptakan Kemandirian Alutsista


Holding BUMN ini akan dinamakan DEFEND ID dan PT LEN ditunjuk sebagai pemimpin LEN Lakukan Sinkronisasi Kebutuhan Rudal Ar...




garudamiliter.blogspot.com


----------



## Indos

I hope the renegotiation can be completed and Indonesia is still inside the program. Jokowi needs to communicate with Indonesian KFX/IFX team to understand the matter better, not just relying on opinion suggested by people around him.

It is a serious project that not only can possibly propel Indonesian Aerospace into the next level, but also good for our nation branding that later can influence positively our geopolitical weight, diplomacy, and our high tech products and modern service branding in domestic and international market. Continue with this project is better than hosting Olympic Games.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*This I brought the reason of why the renegotiation happen which is mainly due to economic condition (weak currency as trade deficit post highest record). *

-----------------------------------------------------

Google Translate (News is in Indonesian)

Kompas.com - 19/10/2018, 13:37 WIB

*Indonesia wants to Renegotiate KFX / IFX program*









The government submitted a renegotiation regarding the development of the Korean Fighter Xperiment / KF / IFX fighter aircraft with the South Korean Government. The renegotiation was carried out taking into account Indonesia's current economic conditions.

*"With the national economic conditions, the President decided not to cancel, but renegotiate or renegotiate. How Indonesia's position can be lighter for issues related to financing," said Coordinating Minister for Political, Legal and Human Rights Affairs Wiranto, after the coordination meeting*. in his office in Jakarta, Friday (10/19/2018). Wiranto said the government would form a team to discuss the points for renegotiating the development of the aircraft.

The team will be chaired by Wiranto himself. "Surely this will have an impact on how the previous agreement that we talked about. Today we are close because the President ordered the Police to chair the renegotiation team to the South Korean side," Wiranto said. Some points that will be negotiated are related to financing, production costs, marketing, to technology transfer to intellectual property rights. Wiranto hopes that within a year, this renegotiation discussion can be resolved.

The cooperation in developing fighter aircraft KF-X / IF-X was started by the Government of Indonesia and the Republic of Korea, March 9, 2009. The total project funding until 2026 is planned to be around 8 billion US dollars and divided between South Korea (80 percent) and Indonesia ( 20 percent).

This article has been published on Kompas.com with the title "The Government Negotiates the Development of KFX / IFX Combat Jets with South Korea", https://nasional.kompas.com/read/2018/10/19/13372821/pemerintah-negoti-ulang- development-jet-fighter-kfxifx-with-carousel.
Author: Ihsanuddin
Editor: Sabrina Asril

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*My analysis that shows the underlying problem has been tackled with current positive trend in trade*

The renegotiation started in july 2018 and it is the year we have record trade deficit around 8.5 billion USD and Rupiah get huge pressured. Later, our trade balance get better, Alhamdulillah, which is deficit around 3 billion USD in 2019 and record surplus in 2020 of 21.74 billion USD (biggest in history after 2012 trade surplus). Even in January 2021 we are Alhamdulillah still post trade surplus around 1.96 billion USD.

*SOURCE 

Indonesia Trade Deficit US$8.57B in 2018, the Worst in Four Decades









Indonesia Trade Deficit US$8.57B in 2018, the Worst in Four Decades - The Insiders Stories


JAKARTA (TheInsiderStories) – Indonesia recorded US$8.57 billion trade deficit in 2018, the worst in more than 4 decades. Statistic Central Agency Chief Suhariyanto said, Indonesia’s historical worst trade balance was in 1975 with $391 deficit. During 2018, Indonesia’s export was $180.06...




theinsiderstories.com




*
----------------------------------*2019*

Thus, Indonesia's trade balance in 2019 recorded a deficit of 3.20 billion US dollars, lower than the deficit in the previous year of 8.70 billion US dollars.


https://www.kemenkeu.go.id/en/publi...e-balance-deficit-in-december-2019-decreased/

-----------------------------------*2020

Indonesia booked a record trade surplus in 2020* as imports fell steeper than exports during a tumultuous year for international trade as the COVID-19 pandemic disrupted supply chains and hit global demand. *The country logged a trade surplus of US$21.74 billion last year, the second-highest figure in the country’s history*

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...d-high-trade-surplus-in-2020.[/COLOR][/B]html

----------------------------------*January 2021 *

JAKARTA, Feb. 15 (Xinhua) -- Indonesia recorded in January a trade surplus of 1.96 billion U.S. dollars, according to Indonesia's Agency of Statistics on Monday.

Indonesia records trade surplus of 1.96 bln USD in January - Xinhua | English.news.cn

That positive trend is also added with that huge possible battery investment (9 billion USD with LG Chem and 5 billion USD with CATL (MOU stage)-and possible deal with Tesla). The possible EV battery investment can be another huge export sources in our future trade.

Not to mention huge growth in electronics equipment export in 2019 (dont know 2020 data) and huge stainless steel export since 2017 and at least in 2019 we have already become second biggest stainless steel exporter in the world. The underlying problem is actually pretty much gone, AlhamduliLLAH, and Rupiah is quite stable after early pandemic panic in March-Mei 2020.

*Source

Electrical machinery and equipment was the fastest grower among the top 10 export categories, up by 50.5% from 2018 to 2019. In second place for improving export sales was footwear. Indonesia’s shipments of iron and steel posted the third-fastest gain in value up by 23.5%. 

www.worldstopexports.com/indonesias-top-10-exports/

A deal should be made*

Indonesia and Korea should make a deal now since Indonesia underlying problem that prompt the renegotiation has already been turn into positive trend and Indonesia also still has huge money in 2021 due to huge stimulus package, not to mention huge leftover budget from 2020.

Next year, there will likely be no huge stimulus as government has also said stimulus only for 2020 and 2021 fiscal year. They will be more tight in 2022 and above in order to reduce debt to GDP ratio that will be at 40 percent in the end of 2021.

*Talking about Air Force plan*

I still believe Bappenas only want to approve 1.6 billion USD for new acquisition and maybe includes refurbishment and upgrade of old fighter as well as Alman said. Jokowi has said last year that Armed Force and Defense Ministry should understand the economic situation and prioritise domestic defense industry.

I still remember what Jokowi said and he also make controversial remark recently over push for our own product instead of foreign product that we, Indonesian, have watched.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

This has been posted in other forum from my other ID.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

The main reason of why deficit of 8 billion USD in 2018 prompted Jokowi administration to do such measure (renegotiation) is because the nature of Indonesian currency, Rupiah, as a fragile currency due to many Westerners hold the Rupiah and it is also traded freely in financial market.

Thus that deficit has made huge Rupiah value lost in 2018 that make Jokowi administration so concern, particularly because this administration put economic agenda as their main agenda and the reason Indonesian people should support them. It is added with the fact that in the next year, 2019, the Parliament and Presidential election were held. In Indonesia, Rupiah deep depresiation is very sensitive since it is the main reason of why Indonesia suffered huge economic crisis in 1997-2000.

*Future condition trend *

In the future there is likelihood that Rupiah will be stable in Rp 13,500-14.500 range until 2026 due to the positive trend in the trade and industrialization recently. Omnibus Law that has been passed and started being implemented in the beginning of 2021 will be another huge push to improve Indonesian economy strength and competitiveness.

Adding with huge economic recovery domestically and internationally due to Covid 19 vaccination around the world and the success of Indonesian government to get adequate amount of vaccine to reach herb immunity, the economic will likely grow positively at 4-5 % rate as has been projected by Indonesian Finance Ministry.

New development of strong commodities price also will help Indonesian economy and currency that many has expected it will not go away soon due to several reasons, mainly due to global economic recovery and huge stimulus budget being pushed by almost all nations since 2020 and continue into 2021 like what is happening with USA stimulus budget of 1.9 trillion USD.









Dollar falls against commodity currencies but holds gains versus yen


The dollar also fell slightly against the British pound and the euro, but held at multi-month highs against the yen and the Swiss franc because of rising Treasury yields.




www.thejakartapost.com





*Conclusion*

Because of the above reasons and also what have been brought in my previous post, I would suggest government to continue KFX/IFX program since we have now seen positive trend in our economy that will support our currency to be more stable and strong.


----------



## Muhammed45

Indos said:


> The main reason of why deficit of 8 billion USD in 2018 prompted Jokowi administration to do such measure (renegotiation) is because the nature of Indonesian currency, Rupiah, as a fragile currency due to many Westerners hold the Rupiah and it is also traded freely in financial market.
> 
> Thus that deficit has made huge Rupiah value lost in 2018 that make Jokowi administration so concern, particularly because this administration put economic agenda as their main agenda and the reason Indonesian people should support them. It is added with the fact that in the next year, 2019, the Parliament and Presidential election were held. In Indonesia, Rupiah deep depresiation is very sensitive since it is the main reason of why Indonesia suffered huge economic crisis in 1997-2000.
> 
> *Future condition trend *
> 
> In the future there is likelihood that Rupiah will be stable in Rp 13,500-14.500 range until 2026 due to the positive trend in the trade and industrialization recently. Omnibus Law that has been passed and started being implemented in the beginning of 2021 will be another huge push to improve Indonesian economy strength and competitiveness.
> 
> Adding with huge economic recovery domestically and internationally due to Covid 19 vaccination around the world and the success of Indonesian government to get adequate amount of vaccine to reach herb immunity, the economic will likely grow positively at 4-5 % rate as has been projected by Indonesian Finance Ministry.
> 
> New development of strong commodities price also will help Indonesian economy and currency that many has expected it will not go away soon due to several reasons, mainly due to global economic recovery and huge stimulus budget being pushed by almost all nations since 2020 and continue into 2021 like what is happening with USA stimulus budget of 1.9 trillion USD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dollar falls against commodity currencies but holds gains versus yen
> 
> 
> The dollar also fell slightly against the British pound and the euro, but held at multi-month highs against the yen and the Swiss franc because of rising Treasury yields.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thejakartapost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Conclusion*
> 
> Because of the above reasons and also what have been brought in my previous post, I would suggest government to continue KFX/IFX program since we have now seen positive trend in our economy that will support our currency to be more stable and strong.


Good assessment sir, specially economically wise. 

I have a few questions about this KFX fighter program, why did Indonesia chose to work with South Korea to develop a joint fighter aircraft!?

Why not China or Russia? Is that because of CAATSA or something else? Is that because of Australia and the geopolitical atmosphere of that region?

For sake of the record, South Korea doesn't possess a reliable turbofan engine for now and heavily depends on American support as of now plus they have little experience with developing reliable avionics. They are badly dependent on Israeli components for their avionics of F-16 fleet.

South Korea has made good progress in the field of aerodynamics but in no way comes close to Chinese and Russian giants. Wonderful decision made by Indonesians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Muhammed45 said:


> Good assessment sir, specially economically wise.
> 
> I have a few questions about this KFX fighter program, why did Indonesia chose to work with South Korea to develop a joint fighter aircraft!?
> 
> Why not China or Russia? Is that because of CAATSA or something else? Is that because of Australia and the geopolitical atmosphere of that region?
> 
> For sake of the record, South Korea doesn't possess a reliable turbofan engine for now and heavily depends on American support as of now plus they have little experience with developing reliable avionics. They are badly dependent on Israeli components for their avionics of F-16 fleet.
> 
> South Korea has made good progress in the field of aerodynamics but in no way comes close to Chinese and Russian giants. Wonderful decision made by Indonesians



Thank you brother @Muhammed45

Indonesia doesnt chose, the initiative made by Korea first in 2009 and no other country ever ask Indonesia to develop fighter jet together, except Korean. SBY administration accept the invitation. Korea sees Indonesia has both design and manufacturing capability in aerospace sector and also has good economic condition to support the program financially with future potency to grow the economy further once the fighter is ready to be mass produced in 2026 inshaAllah.

Actually having a cooperation with Korea in this field is very positive for Indonesia since country like Russia, European countries, and China dont need partner to develop fighter jet. We will be treated like how Russia treat India during their partnership that has been now failed. Yep, and with CATSA being imposed, it is nearly impossible to even buy Russian weapon in big ticket deal, let alone make joint defense program with them.

China ?? That country is seen as potential adversary due to their nine dash line cliam that intrude our EEZ in North Natuna sea. China also doesnt need partner to build 5 generation fighter.

*Indonesia and South Korea seen each other as strategic partner*

South Korea defense industry is quite advance and South Korea see both Japan and China as their potential adversary, just remember China involvement in Korean war to see it. While in other hand, South Korea sees Indonesia potency and as a strategic partner that can help their geopolitics and economic interest.

Any way as human to human relation, since both countries never have conflicting interest and both are democratic countries so it is natural for SK to see Indonesia as their close friend. Indonesia is also the only major power in Far East ( G20 club) where Korean doesnt have some sort of resentment, the other major Far East powers are Japan and China. 

Indonesia strategic planner also see South Korea is the one that has more willingness to share deep cooperation in its defense industry, and it can be seen with Makassar class LPD, Changbogo deal, and KFX/IFX program. South Korea is also one of major investor in Indonesia which the focus on manufacturing, something that is seen as crucial for Indonesia economic planner. The latest 9.8 billion USD deal in battery production where the investment will be in a form of JV with Indonesian state owned companies is another prove that shows that strong relationship.









Indonesia, South Korea Upgrade Strategic Partnership


Indonesia and S. Korea have agreed to boost mutual cooperation through the special strategic partnership agreement.




jakartaglobe.id





*People to people*

Indonesian people also see Korea positively that can be seen from Yotube viewer for KPOP where one of the most viewer is Indonesians, their soap opera is also popular among women in Indonesia, even my mother and sister like it also

Some Korean youtuber also get huge Indonesian fans like Ayana Moon, a Muslim Korean that is now residing in Indonesia and can get huge profit from its Youtube where the most fans come from Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

France’s burgeoning defence ties with Indonesia
11 Mar 2021|Natalie Sambhi




At first glance, given their geographic distance, there seems little pushing France and Indonesia closer together. But from Paris’s perspective, the French territories in the region and the fact that 93% of France’s exclusive economic zone is in the Indian and Pacific Oceans are compelling reasons for it to seek a greater presence in the Indo-Pacific. Indeed, France is the only EU country with a permanent military force stationed in the Indian Ocean, and Indonesia, Southeast Asia’s largest maritime state, is a natural partner.

Jakarta’s desire to build up its maritime muscle and keep its commitment to strategic nonalignment make the EU an attractive alternative source of equipment, and France is one of the world’s top five arms exporters. France and Indonesia share several of the big-picture strategic interests in the Indo-Pacific, such as a stable and peaceful South China Sea. They’ve also been busily negotiating a defence cooperation agreement which, once signed, will be France’s only such agreement in Southeast Asia.

So, what are the growth areas for this nascent defence partnership? Is there potential to extend the bilateral relationship into other areas? And what does a closer Indonesian–French connection mean for Australia?

The first key area of growth is driven by Indonesia’s interest in the French defence industry. For Jakarta, France represents an important source of high-end warfighting capability. Indonesia’s defence minister, Prabowo Subianto, has wasted no time cultivating this relationship—last year, he made two visits to Paris and spoke on the phone with his French counterpart, Florence Parly.

So it comes as little surprise that a list of proposed big-ticket items released by Indonesia’s Defense Ministry earlier this year included 36 Rafale fighter jets and five modified Scorpène-class submarines. Indonesia has also expressed interest in two of Naval Group’s Gowind-class corvettes. For its part, France appears keen as well. Dassault Aviation senior officials held talks about the Rafale deal with Indonesia’s Defense Ministry in Jakarta last month.

Both sides are also beginning to unlock the potential for joint military training. Last year, a meeting between army officials resulted in an agreement for Indonesian soldiers to exercise with French troops in 2021. Another growth area for army cooperation could be peacekeeping. French and Indonesian blue helmets are in contact in Francophone countries like Mali and Central African Republic, but also Lebanon. In the past, the Indonesian peacekeeping training centre in Sentul employed a civilian French-language instructor.

Indonesia is the eighth largest peacekeeper-contributing nation and France the sixth largest contributor to the UN peacekeeping budget, so the two countries have ample lessons to share on promoting best practice, accountability and initiatives supporting women in peace and security. These kinds of exchanges could begin virtually and, once personnel are vaccinated against Covid-19, could continue in person to strengthen people-to-people ties.

France also has a highly developed navy with which Indonesia could exercise on issues pertinent to its needs. The Covid crisis has revealed new opportunities; analysts Alban Sciascia and Anastasia Febiola Sumarauw argued last year that Indonesia’s navy might be a ‘forgotten pandemic asset’. Especially in an archipelago, developing hospital-ship-like capacities leaves the military with assets it can deploy in both amphibious operations and diplomatic health initiatives.

France deployed its three Mistral-class landing helicopter docks for Covid relief operations last year, suggesting there’s much to share between the countries in seaborne humanitarian assistance and disaster relief. The alternate planning years for French-led Exercise Southern Cross (Croix du Sud), held north of New Caledonia, which includes partners from Indonesia, Australia and the Pacific, would be an ideal place to begin those discussions.

France and Indonesia could also capitalise on their memberships of the Western Pacific and Indian Ocean naval symposiums. Developing a dedicated bilateral naval dialogue alongside either symposium would be a cost- and time-efficient means of boosting information sharing and ties between personnel. France is the chair of the Indian Ocean Naval Symposium until 2022, so it’s an ideal time to explore these options.

From Canberra’s perspective, closer ties between Paris and Jakarta are undoubtedly a positive thing. For one, Australia supports France’s involvement in the Indo-Pacific. The 2018 vision statement on the France–Australia relationship supports closer bilateral cooperation with like-minded partners to bolster regional maritime security, particularly in the Indian Ocean.
Indonesia is a key player in this. Its French naval procurements, if and when delivered, represent a leap forward in its ability to patrol and secure strategic sea lanes not just in the Lombok and Sunda Straits but around the Natuna Islands and Indian Ocean rim. Likewise, the Rafales would boost the Indonesian air force’s confidence and the country’s strategic posture. Greater engagement between Indonesia’s and France’s naval personnel helps build critical ties and foster shared understandings of Indo-Pacific security.

France’s increased Indo-Pacific interest also opens an even wider window of opportunity for Jakarta to work minilaterally with willing maritime partners. Ties between Australia, India and France expanded further last year with the first virtual senior officials’ meeting, undoubtedly with an eye to further Indian Ocean cooperation. There’s certainly potential to find niche areas of overlap between that grouping and the more established Indonesia–Australia–India trilateral, which is currently developing a new maritime exercise. France and India are stepping up naval cooperation, with the first amphibious exercise between the French and the Indian navies, Varuna 21, being held in India.

As Defence Minister Linda Reynolds noted last year at the launch of Australia’s 2020 defence strategic update, the ‘key for the future’ is bringing together the various mini- and multilaterals to strengthen regional security. For Indonesia, that means not just committing even further to capability upgrades but considering carefully how to invest in development and training of its navy and coast guard personnel. The Indo-Pacific continues to be a site of growing dynamism but also increased threats to stability.

With all this attention on regional drivers, however, it’s easy to lose sight of domestic politics. Some of the impetus for closer Franco-Indonesian cooperation in Jakarta, particularly in securing French capability, is from Prabowo’s desire to deliver quick results as defence minister. It’s not that his position is tenuous; rather, it strengthens his claim—if he chooses to run for the presidency in 2024—that he can protect Indonesia and therefore will make a good president. If he’s successful, there could be even more closeness with a Francophile as leader. If not, at least the recent ground gained wouldn’t be undone, given France’s enduring regional, especially maritime, interests.

AUTHOR
*Natalie Sambhi









France’s burgeoning defence ties with Indonesia | The Strategist


At first glance, given their geographic distance, there seems little pushing France and Indonesia closer together. But from Paris’s perspective, the French territories in the region and the fact that 93% of France’s exclusive economic ...




www.aspistrategist.org.au




*


----------



## Whizzack

11 MARCH 2021
*Indonesia shortlists four options in follow-on to SIGMA 10514 frigates*
by Ridzwan Rahmat





The Arrowhead 140 concept, one of four designs that have been shortlisted in a programme to procure follow-on frigates to the Martadinata class. (Babcock)

Defence planners at Indonesia’s Ministry of Defence (MOD) have shortlisted four design options in a programme to procure follow-on vessels to the country’s Martadinata (SIGMA 10514)-class guided-missile frigates.

Documents and information provided to _Janes_ indicate that the *four design options* *shortlisted* are namely an *improved variant of the SIGMA 10514 design from Dutch company Damen, the 30FFM class from Japanese shipbuilder Mitsui, the Bergamini (FREMM) class from Italian shipyard Fincantieri, and the Arrowhead 140 concept from a consortium led by Babcock.*

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) operates a fleet of two Damen-designed Martadinata-class frigates, KRI _Raden Eddy Martadinata_ (331) and _I Gusti Ngurah Rai_ (332), which were commissioned in April 2017 and January 2018 respectively.

Months after the first-of-class was commissioned, then Indonesian National Armed Forces commander, General Gatot Nurmantyo, spearheaded an MOD programme to evaluate the ship’s performance, with a view to expedite the procurement for three follow-on ships. The Martadinata class is intended to be a replacement for the Ahmad Yani (Van Speijk)-class frigates that were transferred to Indonesia from the Netherlands in the 1980s.

The Martadinata-class frigates measure 105.1 m in length, 14 m in breadth, and have a hull draught of 3.7 m. Powered by two diesel engines and two motors in a combined diesel or electric (CODOE) configuration, the warship can attain a top speed of 30 kt, and a standard range of 4,000 n miles at 18 kt. Its weapons include the Leonardo (Oto Melara) 76/62 Super Rapid naval gun, the Rheinmetall Oerlikon 35 mm Millennium Gun, and the VL MICA air defence missile system.






Indonesia shortlists four options in follow-on to SIGMA 10514 frigates


Defence planners at Indonesia’s Ministry of Defence (MOD) have shortlisted four design options in a programme to procure follow-on vessels to the country’s Martadinata (SIGMA 10514)-class guided-miss...



www.janes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*KSAD Bahas Rencana Perawatan dan Upgrade Helikopter Fennec TNI AD dengan Airbus*
Jumat, 12 Maret 2021 23:05 WIB 



 
*Laporan Wartawan Tribunnews.com, Gita Irawan
TRIBUNNEWS.COM, JAKARTA* - 
Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa membahas rencana perawatan helikopter Fennec TNI AD dengan Airbus.
Dalam pertemuan tersebut hadir di antaranya President Director Airbus Indonesia Dani Andriananta, Director Airbus Government and Marketing Business Pablo yang didampingi Atase Pertahanan Spanyol di Indonesia Colonel Alfaro.

Pada pertemuan tersebut Andika sempat mengungkapkan keinginannya untuk mendapatkan perawatan dan pengembangan helikopter Fennec dari perusahaan yang membuatnya yakni Airbus.

"Katakanlah kita bisa mencoba membantu meyakinkan mereka. Kita hanya ingin mendapatkan pelayanan langsung dari perusahaan yang membuat helikopter ini, bukan perusahaan lain yang berpikir mereka bisa melakukannya," kata Andika.
Sementara itu Dani mengungkapkan sebelumnya juga telah menemui Komandan Penerbad dan membahas helikopter produk Airbus yang dipakai di sana yakni Fennec.
Dani mengatakan saat ini di Penerbad ada kurang lebih 10 helikopter Fennec yang perlu didukung perawatan dan pengembangannya.

"Kita sangat berterima kasih kepada TNI AD. Kemarin kami juga bertemu dengan Pak Komandan Penerbad mengenai helikopter produk Airbus yang dipakai di sana. Ada kurang lebih 10 unit yang perlu kita support untuk maintenance dan upgradingnya," kata Dani.
Sementara itu Pablo menyatakan komitmen Airbus untuk mendukung helikopter Fennec TNI AD meskipun ia menyadari keputusan untuk menginvestasikan perawatan helikopter Fennec ke Airbus merupakan tantangan tersendiri.
"Kami bertekad untuk memastikan dukungan yang tepat sehingga Airbus bisa menjadi bagian dari hal itu," kata Pablo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370788986545790977

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371364423936315393

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Acceptance ceremony of the 3rd (and last) unit from the 1st batch of Nagapasa class (DSME 1400) sub - KRI Alugoro 405. This is also the first unit that was locally assembled in PT.PAL...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372069916682031106
Contract for the 2nd Batch (for additional 3 units) has been signed as well... The 2nd batch will all be locally assembled with increasing amount of local content for each unit... This is part of the step to be able to independently manufacture submarine locally.









Kapal selam buatan PT PAL perkuat TNI AL


Kapal selam yang dibuat PT PAL Indonesia yang bekerja sama dengan Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) Korea Selatan kembali memperkuat ...




www.antaranews.com





*Kapal selam buatan PT PAL perkuat TNI AL*
Rabu, 17 Maret 2021 14:04 WIB





Menteri Pertahanan, Prabowo Subianto, saat memberikan sambutan pada penyerahan kapal selam buatan PT PAL Indonesia yang bekerja sama dengan DSME Korea Selatan, Alugoro-405, di dermaga PT PAL Indonesia, Surabaya, Rabu (17/3/2021). ANTARA/HO-Humas Setjen Kementerian Pertahanan
... Ini sebagai tonggak historis di mana untuk pertama kalinya galangan kapal milik perusahaan nasional, PT PAL berhasil ikut serta dalam produksi kapal selam...
Jakarta (ANTARA) -
Kapal selam yang dibuat PT PAL Indonesia yang bekerja sama dengan Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME) Korea Selatan kembali memperkuat sistem kesenjataan TNI AL.

Kapal selam kelas Changbo-go yang diberi nama Alugoro-405 kemudian diserahterimakan DSME kepada Kementerian Pertahanan, selanjutnya diserahkan kepada Markas Besar TNI dan berturut turut kepada Markas Besar TNI AL dan Panglima Komando Armada II TNI AL selaku pengguna, di dermaga PT PAL Indonesia, Surabaya, Rabu.

Dalam prosesi penandatanganan berita acara serah terima kapal selam itu, Menteri Pertahanan, Prabowo Subianto, dalam sambutannya mengapresiasi pembangunan kapal selam buatan dalam negeri itu.

*Baca juga: Alugoro-405, "senjata penyelam" terbaru RI*

"Ini sebagai tonggak historis di mana untuk pertama kalinya galangan kapal milik perusahaan nasional, PT. PAL berhasil ikut serta dalam produksi kapal selam," kata Prabowo dalam siaran persnya.

Menurut dia, perlu disadari bahwa pentingnya pembangunan pertahanan Indonesia.

*Baca juga: Presiden Jokowi: KRI Alugoro wujud kemandirian alutsista nasional*

"Kita sedang membangun kemampuan pertahanan kita. Bukan karena kita ingin gagah-gagahan. Bukan karena kita ingin mengancam siapa pun. Tidak. Berkali-kali, turun temurun dari pendiri bangsa kita, kita tegaskan bahwa bangsa Indonesia cinta damai, tapi lebih cinta kemerdekaan," ujar dia.

Di hadapan seluruh tamu undangan, Prabowo mengatakan, Indonesia harus memiliki kekuatan yang cukup untuk menjaga kedaulatan, melindungi segenap tumpah darah, kesatuan dan keutuhan wilayah dari ancaman tentara negara asing.

"Hari ini merupakan selangkah ke depan bagi kita semua untuk membangun tentara kita ke arah yang lebih kuat lagi," ujarnya.

Melalui perencanaan strategis mengenai modernisasi alutsista, Prabowo mengatakan sesuai amanah Presiden Jokowi telah memerintahkan bahwa seluruh industri pertahanan dalam negeri wajib diikutsertakan dalam proses peremajaan seluruh alat pertahanan negara.

*Baca juga: Presiden Jokowi janjikan pembenahan ekosistem industri pertahanan*

Ia menjelaskan bahwa alat pertahanan banyak yang sudah tua dan sudah saatnya diremajakan. Untuk itu, peran dari industri pertahanan akan sangat diharapkan.

"Kita harap peran serta, inisiatif, kerja keras teknolog-teknolog kita, sarjana-sarjana kita, cendekiawan kita, dari ahli-ahli kita. Kita harap semua bersatu untuk kerja keras," tutur-nya.

Pengadaan kapal selam Alugoro-405 merupakan salah satu program pembangunan kekuatan pertahanan khususnya Matra Laut.

Sebelum Alugoro-405, Kementerian Pertahanan telah serahterimakan kapal selam pertama, KRI Nagapasa-403, dan kapal selam kedua, KRI Ardadedali-404, yang dibangun di Korea Selatan kepada TNI AL.

Dengan telah diserahterimakannya kapal selam Alugoro-405 ini, Prabowo yakin kapal selam ketiga pesanan Kementerian Pertahanan itu dapat memperkuat sistem kesenjataan TNI khususnya di jajaran TNI AL.

Hal ini juga turut menjadi capaian membanggakan sekaligus meningkatkan efek penggentar bagi pertahanan negara Indonesia yang menjadikan Indonesia sebagai satu-satunya negara di kawasan Asia Tenggara yang mampu membangun kapal selam.

*Baca juga: Presiden akan tinjau kapal selam Alugoro-405 di PT PAL Surabaya*

Pembangunan kapal selam ini mengikutsertakan proses alih teknologi kepada PT PAL Indonesia (Persero).

Hadir menyaksikan penandatangan berita acara serah terima kapal selam Alugoro-405, Minister for the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) Korea Selatan, Gang Eun-Ho, Ketua Komisi I DPR, Meutya Hafid, Duta Besar Korea Selatan untuk Indonesia, Park Tae-sung.

Selain itu, Panglima TNI, Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto, Kepala Staf TNI AL, Laksamana TNI Yudo Margono, Inspektur Jenderal Kementerian Pertahanan, Letnan Jenderal TNI Ida Bagus Purwalaksana, Kabaranahan Kementerian Pertahanan, Marsekal Muda TNI Yusuf Jauhari serta sejumlah pejabat Kementerian Pertahanan, serta beberapa pejabat perwakilan dari instansi terkait lain.
Pewarta: Syaiful Hakim
Editor: Chandra Hamdani Noor
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373136834797006848


----------



## UMNOPutra

Indos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371364423936315393



Is it true your LoA re. KFX/IFX is G to G ? .... Jika betol G to G ... Saya boleh mengerti mengapa South Korea begitu sangat-sangat bersabar menghadapi "perilaku" Indonesia saat ini .. Tampak mereka masih berharap agar rezim pemerintahan baru (pengganti Jokowi) yang terpilih di tahun 2024 nanti akan berpikir ulang dan bergabung kembali dengan program KFX mereka.. ...


----------



## Indos

UMNOPutra said:


> Is it true your LoA re. KFX/IFX is G to G ? .... Jika betol G to G ... Saya boleh mengerti mengapa South Korea begitu sangat-sangat bersabar menghadapi "perilaku" Indonesia saat ini .. Tampak mereka masih berharap agar rezim pemerintahan baru (pengganti Jokowi) yang terpilih di tahun 2024 nanti akan berpikir ulang dan bergabung kembali dengan program KFX mereka.. ...



Yup G to G

Law that back the program

So the LOI to develop the fighter together was signed in 6 March 2009 and the MOU in 15 July 2010 and joint development was started in April 2011


----------



## Indos

Indonesia parliament support KFX/IFX progam. This is from Parliament official website.

*Commission I Discusses Defense Cooperation with South Korean Defense Minister*
16-03-2021 / COMMISSION I





*Commission I of the DPR RI carried out Courtesy Call activities with the South Korean Delegation represented by South Korean Defense Minister Song Young Moo. Photo: Runi / nvl*


Commission I of the DPR RI carried out _Courtesy Call_ activities with the South Korean Delegation represented by South Korean Defense Minister Song Young Moo. Chairman of Commission I DPR RI Meutya Viada Hafid said the meeting with the South Korean Defense Minister was aimed at increasing cooperation in the defense sector, especially submarines and _jet fighters_ . He assessed that Indonesia and South Korea have had good diplomatic relations for a long time and have never experienced tensions between Indonesia and South Korea.

"This meeting, represented by the South Korean Minister of Defense, aims to discuss defense cooperation between the two countries, especially submarines and _jet fighters_ , as we know, Indonesia and South Korea have a very good relationship for a long time. This relationship can continue to be improved, ”said Meutya after the meeting held at Nusantara II Building, Senayan, Jakarta, Tuesday (16/3/2021).

Furthermore, the Golkar Party politician said, during the Covid-19 pandemic, Indonesia currently needs a lot of assistance in all fields including defense and the economy. South Korea is the closest ally that provides a lot of assistance, resulting in a more stable economy.

"During this pandemic, we need a lot of help. Not only from defense, but the economy as well and South Korea is an ally that also provides assistance, so that the country's economy becomes more stable. For example, with many South Korean companies investing, of course it will help, ”concluded the legislator for the North Sumatra I electoral district. *(tn / sf)*









Komisi I Bahas Kerja Sama Pertahanan dengan Menhan Korsel


an, pertemuan dengan Menhan Korsel bertujuan untuk meningkatkan kerja sama dalam bidang pertahanan, khususnya kapal selam dan pesawat jet fighter. Ia menilai Indonesia dan Korsel memiliki hubungan diplomatik yang baik sejak lama dan tidak pernah mengalami ketegangan antara Indonesia - Korsel...




www.dpr.go.id

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Indonesian haters and hidden enemies want this company collapsed or sold to foreign countries. IMF prohibition for Indonesian government to finance two Indonesian ambitious project which are N 250 and N 2130 during Asian Financial Crisis is a profound witness of that. Please, keep disappointing those haters........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372444639693742080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372444743204884480

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 182

*skadronudara11official*

Simulasi Penembakan Missile Air-to-Ground KH-29TE

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
































































SU-30MK2 TS-3005





















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373429138053156868

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373449168996462594

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*Testing Decoy Jammer*

Lanud Hasanuddin, Makassar, Trial and Testing Talisman Air Defense Systems (Decoy Jammer) from Radar Warning for Sukhoi 27.

The operating condition of the ADS is monitored during the pre-flight checks as well as directly in the course of the flight. The in-built test system ensures the walkthrough of the equipment operability, as well as detection and localization of the equipment failure within the accuracy of the block.

Talisman Air Defense System have 2 modes, operation mode “ELECTRONICS STEALTH” and operation mode “FALSE TARGET”. Results trial and test at Makassar very satisfying successfull















correction, TS-3006 for test is SU-30MK-2 type, not SU-27












so, our airforce using two types of JAMMER POD, rite
VERESK ACTIVE JAMMER POD and TALISMAN JAMMER POD

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## 182

more news about air force sukhoi..

*TACTICAL DATA LINK INSPECTION of INDONESIAN SU-30*
Squadron 11th, Makassar. 
PT. LEN with PT. INDO AERO INDUSTRI invited OJSC “AGAT” to conduct tests and simulate the function of the TDL system in integrating the communication system between the Air Force SU-30 aircraft, the Air Force early warning aircraft and the ground command. This aims to improve the ability of the Indonesian Air Force to conduct air operations both in defense and attack situations.









*VISIT TO OJSC “AGAT” HQ The introduction of OJSC “AGAT” products*

Minsk, PT. INDO AERO INDUSTRIA invited the Deputy Commander of the Air Force and the Air Force team to visit the OJSC headquarters "AGAT" to see the products. And the main objective is to look on the Tactical Data Link system for Sukhoi aircraft demonstrated by the OJSC “AGAT” team

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373701943906996231


----------



## 182

*RCWS Nasional Dengan APC TAD-Turangga *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*Jalan Terjal Prabowo dalam Pengadaan Pesawat Tempur Indonesia*
Opini - Alman Helvas Ali, CNBC Indonesia

23 March 2021 20:31

SHARE 




Foto: Prabowo Subianto (AP Photo/Vincent Thian)

Pengadaan pesawat tempur baru merupakan salah satu agenda utama Menteri Pertahanan Letnan Jenderal TNI (Purn) Prabowo Subianto Djojohadikusumo. Sebab, hal itu termasuk dalam upaya pemenuhan _Minimum Essential Force_ 2020-2024.

Demi mendapatkan kandidat terbaik, dalam satu tahun terakhir orang nomor satu di Kementerian Pertahanan itu, telah bertemu dengan sejumlah menteri pertahanan antara lain Menteri Angkatan Bersenjata Prancis Florence Parly, Menhan Austria Klaudia Tanner dan Menhan Amerika Serikat (AS) di era Presiden ke-45 Donald Trump, yakni Mark Esper. Prabowo juga bertemu dengan eksekutif Boeing dan Dassault Aviation, di mana Dassault Aviation telah bolak-balik ke Jakarta tanpa peduli dengan pandemi Covid-19 yang tengah melanda dunia.

Rencana pembelian 11 pesawat tempur Sukhoi Su-35 dari Rusia sejak 2018 nasibnya tidak menentu. Ini karena ada ancaman sanksi Countering America's Adversaries Through Sanction (CAATSA) dari Negeri Paman Sam terhadap para pejabat dan pihak lain di Indonesia yang terlibat dalam kontrak itu.

Isu ini pula yang nampaknya menjadi salah satu topik pembicaraan antara Prabowo dengan mitranya dari Rusia, termasuk Rostec, dalam lawatan ke Rusia pada 24-26 Maret 2021. Nampaknya Rusia menekan Indonesia agar melanjutkan rencana pembelian Su-35 melalui mekanisme khusus yang tidak menggunakan sistem keuangan internasional.

Salah satu dinamika yang menarik dari rencana akuisisi pesawat tempur di era Prabowo adalah tersingkirnya F-16V buatan Lockheed Martin dari kompetisi karena tidak memenuhi persyaratan yaitu pesawat tempur bermesin ganda.

Padahal manajemen Lockheed Martin setidaknya sejak 2015 sudah bolak-balik ke Jakarta untuk mempromosikan produk mereka. Pergantian kepemimpinan di Kemenhan pada 24 Oktober 2019 membawa bencana bagi Lockheed Martin, namun membawa berkah bagi F-15 produksi Boeing dan Rafale milik Dassault Aviation. Sebelumnya F-15 dan Rafale mempunyai peluang kecil untuk dapat mengisi pasar pesawat tempur Indonesia.

Kini terdapat kecenderungan Kemenhan nampaknya akan memborong F-15 dan Rafale sekaligus yang merupakan perpaduan antara pertimbangan keunggulan teknologi dan geopolitik. Indonesia memainkan kartu geopolitik Prancis sebagai salah satu anggota tetap Dewan Keamanan PBB sekaligus negara yang memegang teguh _strategic autonomy_ dalam bidang industri pertahanan.

Jakarta masih memiliki memori buruk tentang embargo senjata oleh AS dan beberapa negara Barat pascaperistiwa 12 November 1991 di Dili, Timor Timur. Singkatnya, Indonesia tidak menginginkan semua pesawat kombatannya buatan AS atau memiliki banyak komponen yang membutuhkan izin ekspor dari Washington DC untuk pembeliannya.

Pesawat tempur bekas Eurofighter Typhoon milik Austria bukan lagi pilihan bagi Indonesia mengingat tidak adanya lampu hijau dari pemerintah Austria. Belum lagi persoalan kebutuhan dana yang besar yang harus disiapkan oleh Indonesia untuk memodernisasi Typhoon nantinya. Sejak berita rencana pembelian Typhoon eks Austria mengemuka ke publik pada pertengahan 2020, muncul suara kritis terhadap rencana itu.

*Tantangan dari sisi anggaran*
Pasar pesawat tempur Indonesia memang menjanjikan karena terdapat kebutuhan untuk menambah sejumlah skuadron pesawat tempur baru.

Dari sisi anggaran pertahanan, mengacu pada data Janes, Indonesia membelanjakan US$ 7,4 miliar (Rp 106,58 triliun) pada tahun anggaran 2020. Nominal itu sudah mencakup pemotongan anggaran karena pandemi Covid-19.

Pada tahun anggaran 2021, anggaran pertahanan mengalami kenaikan 7,1% menjadi US$ 8.2 miliar (Rp 118 triliun). Untuk pengadaan alutsista, mayoritas mengandalkan pada pinjaman luar negeri (PLN) dengan dana pendamping rupiah murni pendamping harus ditanggung oleh APBN.

Bagaimana dengan dukungan anggaran untuk pengadaan F-15 dan Rafale? Pada 13 Juli 2020, Prabowo secara resmi mengajukan surat Pengajuan Usulan Rencana PLN Tahun 2020-2024 kepada Menteri Perencanaan Pembangunan Nasional/Kepala Bappenas Suharso Monoarfa senilai US$ 20,8 miliar (Rp 299,5 triliun).

Namun, menurut informasi dari seorang pejabat senior pemerintah pada September 2020, kapasitas pemerintah untuk mendukung pembiayaan PLN untuk pengadaan alutsista hingga 2024 hanya akan pada kisaran US$ 9 miliar (Rp 129,6 triliun) hingga US$ 11 miliar (Rp 158,4 triliun) saja.

Kemampuan membiayai belanja alutsista melalui PLN mengkhawatirkan karena kapasitas fiskal pemerintah semakin tertekan akibat pandemi Covid-19 yang hingga kini belum jelas kapan akan berakhir.

Mengacu pada Daftar Rencana Prioritas Pinjaman Luar Negeri (DRPPLN) Kementerian PPN/Bappenas, pembiayaan untuk Kemenhan hanya dialokasikan sebesar US$ 9,3 miliar (Rp 133,9 triliun).

TNI Angkatan Udara mendapatkan alokasi terbesar dalam DRPPLN, disusul TNI Angkatan Darat, TNI Angkatan Laut, dan Mabes TNI. Terdapat banyak usulan pengajuan belanja senjata oleh Kemenhan yang tidak diloloskan dalam DRPPLN. Namun, bukan hal mustahil bahwa beberapa item yang tidak muncul dalam DRPPLN alokasinya berada pada DRPPLN Khusus.

Rencana pengadaan F-15 dan Rafale secara simultan akan menemui jalan terjal apabila tidak didukung dengan anggaran yang memadai. Pemerintah sedang menghadapi tekanan fiskal akibat pandemi Covid-19, sehingga alokasi PLN untuk pengadaan pesawat tempur secara simultan belum sepenuhnya aman.

Diskusi intensif antara Kemenhan dan Kementerian Keuangan dalam alokasi PLN untuk belanja alutsista masih terus terjadi. Menurut kalkulasi kasar, secara total minimal diperlukan US$ 4 miliar (Rp 57,6 triliun) guna membeli F-15 dan Rafale, itu pun dengan jumlah yang tidak banyak.

Anggaran untuk pengadaan pesawat tempur yang saat ini tercantum pada DRPPLN nominalnya tidak mencukupi untuk dua tipe sekaligus. Boleh jadi pemerintah akan menerbitkan DRPPLN khusus untuk pengadaan pesawat tempur berikutnya apabila tercapai kesepakatan antara Kemenhan, Kemenkeu dan Kementerian PPN/Bappenas. Mana tipe pesawat tempur tempur yang akan dibiayai oleh DRPPLN dan mana yang difasilitasi oleh DRPPLN khusus masih belum jelas. Kata kunci pengadaan pesawat tempur, apapun jenisnya, berada pada Presiden RI Joko Widodo (Jokowi).



*(miq/miq)* 

falcon-maverick

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 182

* Tim Elit Bakamla RI Latihan Tembak dengan Senjata Terbarunya  *






22.03



Radarindonesia.com



No comments






Cikeas, 19 Maret 2021 (Bakamla RI/Indonesia Coast Guard), radarindonesia.com 

Dalam rangka menjaga kesiapan operasional menjaga lautan Nusantara, pasukan elit Bakamla RI atau yang biasa dikenal sebagai Special Response Team (SRT) melaksanakan latihan menembak taktis laras panjang dan laras pendek, manuver taktis, dan menembak jitu, di lapangan tembak Satuan Latihan Brimob Cikeas, Jawa Barat, Jumat (19/3/2021). 

Dalam latihan ini, SRT turut menggunakan senjata terbarunya seperti senjata serbu DSAR15, senjata laras pendek Canik TP9, dan senjata jarak jauh DSSR762. 




Kegiatan ini merupakan latihan intesif untuk tetap dalam kondisi prima dalam bertugas, baik saat siang hari maupun malam hari. Dimulai dengan latihan menembak taktis reaksi dan presisi, yang mengedepankan ketepatan dan kecepatan dalam menembak sasaran. 

Materi di berikan langsung oleh Kapten Bakamla Bagus yang juga di dampingi beberapa instruktur dari Brimob. Sebelum latihan dimulai, proses "zeroing" dilakukan terlebih dahulu. Ini merupakan proses untuk menyelaraskan antara bidikan penembak dengan senjata. 




Tujuannya agar penembak memahami bidikannya saat menggunakan senjata tersebut. Tahap selanjutnya, dilakukan latihan menembak presisi. SRT melatih ketepatan menembak sasaran dengan 5 dasar marksmanship atau penembak jitu, yaitu stance (sikap), grip (teknik memegang senjata), breathing (pernapasan), aiming (bidikan), dan trigger control (mengendalikan pelatuk). 

Hal ini juga berlaku saat menembak dengan senjata jarak jauh. Dilanjutkan dengan latihan menembak reaksi, latihan ini mengajarkan tidak hanya diperlukan ketepatan, namun kecepatan menuntaskan ancamam juga sangat diperlukan. 




Teknik pertama adalah mengisi ulang peluru dengan cepat (fast reload), dan pergantian laras panjang ke laras pendek (transition) dalam waktu singkat. 

Guna memperdalam latihan, teknik pelatihan dituangkan ke dalam sebuah skenario. Beberapa halang rintang dipasang, dan penembak harus melaluinya untuk menuntaskan ancaman dengan cepat. 

Tidak hanya di saat matahari terbit, SRT juga mengasah kemampuan menembak presisi menggunakan senjata jarak jauh dan jarak dekat di malam hari. 




Kali ini SRT berkesempatan menggunakan senjata jarak jauh terbarunya, yaitu DSSR762. Berkaliber 7.62x51 mm Nato, dengan berat kurang lebih 5 kg, dan panjang keseluruhan 1050 mm. 

Senjata ini memiliki mode menembak semi-otomatis dengan kapasitas magasin 20 peluru. Latihan dilaksanakan secara bertahap dari jarak 100-800 meter karena menembak senjata jarak jauh tidak seperti menembak senjata laras panjang lainnya. 







Senjata jarak jauh dilengkapi dengan teleskop yang digunakan untuk melihat sasaran dari jarak jauh. 









Dalam praktik penggunaannya, teleskop juga berfungsi sebagai alat bantu penembak dalam menentukan bagaimana cara menembak sasaran dengan tepat dari jarak tertentu. 

Mengingat operasi keamanan dan keselamatan laut juga sering dilakukan saat malam hari, SRT turut menggunakan optik khusus untuk menunjang visual di malam hari atau Night Vision Goggle (NVG). 




Direktur Latihan Bakamla RI Laksma Bakamla Sandy M. Latief turut mengawasi jalannya kegiatan latihan, didampingi oleh Kassubdit Latihan Bakamla Kolonel Bakamla Julisa Kusumawardana, SIK. selaku Pengawas kegiatan latihan. 










Autentikasi: Kabag Humas dan Protokol Bakamla RI Kolonel Bakamla Wisnu Pramandita, S.T., M.M., M.Tr.Hanla.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Whizzack

This part is interesting :



182 said:


> Isu ini pula yang nampaknya menjadi salah satu topik pembicaraan antara Prabowo dengan mitranya dari Rusia, termasuk Rostec, dalam lawatan ke Rusia pada 24-26 Maret 2021. Nampaknya Rusia menekan Indonesia agar melanjutkan rencana pembelian Su-35 melalui *mekanisme khusus yang tidak menggunakan sistem keuangan internasional*.



So Russia is now proposing / pushing us to complete the Su-35 contract deal through a _"*special mechanism which does not use the international financial system*_" to (I assume) bypass CAATSA (and the USD)... 

I wonder what would that be though...? 100% barter...? We did partial barter when previously purchasing the Flankers, so perhaps it's possible to increase it to 100%...? Use RMB maybe...?


----------



## 182

Whizzack said:


> This part is interesting :
> 
> So Russia is now proposing / pushing us to complete the Su-35 contract deal through a _"*special mechanism which does not use the international financial system*_" to (I assume) bypass CAATSA (and the USD)...
> 
> I wonder what would that be though...? 100% barter...? We did partial barter when previously purchasing the Flankers, so perhaps it's possible to increase it to 100%...? Use RMB maybe...?



could be anything...gold, mining projects or even EV..lol


----------



## 182

pt lundin-tank boat antasena

























klewang - still on progress

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375417291723079682

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

*Japan to iron out deal on arms exports to Indonesia*
_____

Japan hopes to sign an agreement with Indonesia on Tuesday to clear the way for exports of defense equipment amid stepped-up Chinese activities at sea.

Foreign and defense ministers from the two countries are slated to meet in "two-plus-two" talks here that day to seal the deal.

Japan exports military hardware only to countries with which it has signed agreements on transfers of defense equipment and technology. The documents spell out such rules as a requirement that the recipient obtain Tokyo's permission before reselling the equipment to another party.

Agreements have been signed with nine countries so far, consisting of the U.S. and others mostly in Europe. In Southeast Asia, the Philippines and Malaysia have inked deals, while the leaders of Japan and Vietnam reached an agreement in principle at their October 2020 meeting.

A deal with regional power Indonesia could come to symbolize a joint effort between Japan and neighbors to counter the Chinese threat. Tokyo is expected to consider selling such hardware as ships.

Interest has been strong in Japanese technologies related to detecting objects and saving lives, such as radar and rescue aircraft. Since many small and midsize businesses are involved in manufacturing defense equipment, one of Japan's aims is to prop up its defense industry by boosting exports.

In the past, Japan prohibited exports of all defense equipment. It partly lifted the ban in 2014 by setting three principles: barring exports to countries involved in conflicts, allowing exports that contribute to peace and to Japan's security, and requiring Tokyo's consent for resale to another country. The agreement on the transfer of defense equipment and technology forms the legal basis for ensuring that the recipient follows the three principles.

Defense Minister Nobuo Kishi met with Indonesian counterpart Prabowo Subianto here on Sunday. Kishi told Prabowo that a new Chinese law that explicitly grants broad powers to the coast guard and confirms its quasi-military status is problematic with regard to international law. The two sides agreed to maintain and strengthen a free and open maritime order, as well as to hold joint drills in the South China Sea.

The Indonesian defense minister said the country is in negotiations on the possibility of acquiring Japanese equipment to modernize national defense.









Japan to iron out deal on arms exports to Indonesia


Inking pact at 'two plus two' meeting with regional power will symbolize a united front against China




asia.nikkei.com


----------



## UMNOPutra

Whizzack said:


> *Japan to iron out deal on arms exports to Indonesia*
> _____
> 
> Japan hopes to sign an agreement with Indonesia on Tuesday to clear the way for exports of defense equipment amid stepped-up Chinese activities at sea.
> 
> Foreign and defense ministers from the two countries are slated to meet in "two-plus-two" talks here that day to seal the deal.
> 
> Japan exports military hardware only to countries with which it has signed agreements on transfers of defense equipment and technology. The documents spell out such rules as a requirement that the recipient obtain Tokyo's permission before reselling the equipment to another party.
> 
> Agreements have been signed with nine countries so far, consisting of the U.S. and others mostly in Europe. In Southeast Asia, the Philippines and Malaysia have inked deals, while the leaders of Japan and Vietnam reached an agreement in principle at their October 2020 meeting.
> 
> A deal with regional power Indonesia could come to symbolize a joint effort between Japan and neighbors to counter the Chinese threat. Tokyo is expected to consider selling such hardware as ships.
> 
> Interest has been strong in Japanese technologies related to detecting objects and saving lives, such as radar and rescue aircraft. Since many small and midsize businesses are involved in manufacturing defense equipment, one of Japan's aims is to prop up its defense industry by boosting exports.
> 
> In the past, Japan prohibited exports of all defense equipment. It partly lifted the ban in 2014 by setting three principles: barring exports to countries involved in conflicts, allowing exports that contribute to peace and to Japan's security, and requiring Tokyo's consent for resale to another country. The agreement on the transfer of defense equipment and technology forms the legal basis for ensuring that the recipient follows the three principles.
> 
> Defense Minister Nobuo Kishi met with Indonesian counterpart Prabowo Subianto here on Sunday. Kishi told Prabowo that a new Chinese law that explicitly grants broad powers to the coast guard and confirms its quasi-military status is problematic with regard to international law. The two sides agreed to maintain and strengthen a free and open maritime order, as well as to hold joint drills in the South China Sea.
> 
> The Indonesian defense minister said the country is in negotiations on the possibility of acquiring Japanese equipment to modernize national defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan to iron out deal on arms exports to Indonesia
> 
> 
> Inking pact at 'two plus two' meeting with regional power will symbolize a united front against China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asia.nikkei.com



What next ? It looks this is "purely" strategic initiative from Japan to secure their position in the region .....


----------



## Indos

There is one of my relative who work in Police intelligent unit (reserse). This is how the intelligent unit work using civilian clothe and hair style while catching a criminal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Hmm... Meneer making a comeback to Nusantara waters...? 😲

ABDACom reunion after 80 years...?? or... Pasukan sekutu dibonceng NICA part 2..? 🤔 😅

Any plans to visit Batavia or Soerabaja on the way...? We welcome the Koninklijke Marine Dutch East Indies Squadron! 😁

Just don't be nasty like last time... and hoping you guys have better luck this time! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Dutch frigate to join British Carrier Strike Group


HNLMS Evertsen will be joining the upcoming UK Carrier Strike Group deployment.




ukdefencejournal.org.uk





*The Dutch Ministry of Defence have confirmed that HNLMS Evertsen will be joining the upcoming UK Carrier Strike Group deployment to the Asia-Pacific.*
In an Instagram post, the Dutch MoD said (translated):

_“HNLMS Evertsen is in dry dock for maintenance before the ship departs with the # UKCarrierStrikeGroup21. With this international fleet association, the Evertsen will soon be heading towards Asia.”_





The ship also tweeted confirmation.




Earlier in the year there was some confusion over this as the UK Ministry of Defence had removed mention of the Dutch vessel joining the group from an article that had been published discussing the deployment.

The post written by the Ministry of Defence detailing the upcoming deployment of HMS Queen Elizabeth and her strike group mentioned a Dutch warship, that mention has now been removed.


Two sections of the post, titled ‘UK Carrier Strike Group Explained’, were removed.

The first stated:

_“The group includes NATO’s most sophisticated destroyers coming together from the Royal Navy, the US Navy and the Dutch Navy.”_

The second stated:

_“The group includes NATO’s most sophisticated destroyers — the Royal Navy’s Type 45s HMS Diamond and HMS Defender and US Navy Arleigh Burke-class USS The Sullivans as well as frigates HMS Northumberland and HMS Kent from the UK and the Dutch Navy’s HNLMS Evertsen.”_

The post now reads:

_“The Carrier Strike Group will be complemented by US Marine Corps and US Navy personnel and equipment. This includes a detachment of US Marine Corps F-35B Lightning II aircraft and the US Navy’s destroyer, USS The Sullivans.”_

There is now no mention of a Dutch vessel and oddly, the graphic featured in the original post has now been removed. The graphic is displayed below and appeared originally to detail how the Carrier Strike Group would operate.



The units that could be involved in the upcoming Carrier Strike Group 2021 deployment.
Could it have been removed as it showed the Dutch vessel?

HNLMS Evertsen was present last year as the Carrier Strike Group worked up, traininmg to work alongside British and American vessels.







Could this have happened as it hadn’t yet been announced officially?


----------



## Indos

By seeing the camouflage, it is Kopassus, Indonesian Army special force. It has around 8000 troops.





Police and military personnel attend a joint antiterror exercise held by the National Counterterrorism Agency (BNPT), the Indonesian Military (TNI) and the National Police at the East Java Police’s Mobile Brigade headquarters in Malang, East Java, on May 18, 2020.(Antara/Ari Bowo Sucipto)









Calling Papuan armed groups terrorists won't solve unrest: Watchdogs


Rights groups have pushed back against a government plan to designate armed criminal groups in Papua as terrorists, arguing that doing so would do little to break the cycle of violence in the region.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Indonesian defense minister likely to attend KF-X rollout event in S. Korea*

* All News * 17:03 April 01, 2021





Kang Eun-ho (4th from L), head of South Korea's Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA), meets with Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto (3rd from R) in Surabaya, Indonesia, on March 17, 2021, in this photo provided by the South Korean Embassy in the Southeast Asian nation. Kang visited Indonesia to attend a ceremony for South Korea to hand over a 1,400-ton submarine to the Indonesian Navy later in the day. The 61-meter submarine, dubbed Alugoro, was the third and last unit South Korea delivered to Indonesia under a 1.3 trillion-won (US$1.15 billion) contract in 2011. (PHOTO NOT FOR SALE)

SEOUL, April 1 (Yonhap) -- Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto is expected to attend an upcoming rollout ceremony showcasing a prototype of South Korea's first indigenous fighter jet, sources said Thursday, in what could be a sign the country remains committed to the joint development project.

Indonesia had promised to shoulder 20 percent of the 8.8 trillion-won (US$7.9 billion) development cost, but it has stopped making payments after investing 227.2 billion won with around 600 billion won overdue, spurring speculation that the country is seeking to quit the KF-X project.

Whether Indonesia will send senior officials to the rollout ceremony expected to take place in the first couple of weeks of April has been a focus of attention because it would signal the country will remain a partner for the project.

"As far as I know, Indonesia has delivered to our government an intent that senior military officials, including Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto, will attend the KF-X rollout event," a source said.

Kang Eun-ho, the head of South Korea's arms procurement agency, visited Indonesia last month and handed over the invitation.

Eyes are on whether the defense cooperation between the two sides will get back on track on the occasion of Prabowo's visit. Besides the fighter jet project, Indonesia signed a deal with South Korea in 2019 to purchase three submarines, but the business has also made little progress since then.










Indonesian defense minister likely to attend KF-X rollout event in S. Korea | Yonhap News Agency


SEOUL, April 1 (Yonhap) -- Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto is expected to att...




en.yna.co.kr


----------



## Indos

Indonesia, Japan on verge of record gunboat deal


JAKARTA – Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto is considering the purchase of eight stealthy Mogami-class multi-mission frigates as part of a plan to beef up the navy’s long…




asiatimes.com


----------



## Required

Indos said:


> By seeing the camouflage, it is Kopassus, Indonesian Army special force. It has around 8000 troops.
> 
> View attachment 730050
> 
> Police and military personnel attend a joint antiterror exercise held by the National Counterterrorism Agency (BNPT), the Indonesian Military (TNI) and the National Police at the East Java Police’s Mobile Brigade headquarters in Malang, East Java, on May 18, 2020.(Antara/Ari Bowo Sucipto)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling Papuan armed groups terrorists won't solve unrest: Watchdogs
> 
> 
> Rights groups have pushed back against a government plan to designate armed criminal groups in Papua as terrorists, arguing that doing so would do little to break the cycle of violence in the region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thejakartapost.com


Sorry, 😐 I think it's Paskhas Camo.
Kopassus darah mengalir are not using light blue color.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@SgtGungHo @dr.knowhow bros, can you give us a link of Korean mainstream TV news that has live Youtube. I mean the YT channel link. I hope I can see live coverage of KFX/IFX first prototype roll out. In case Indonesian news media doesnt cover that live event


----------



## Indos

AMMRAM and Sidewinder get attached

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos

*I would say quite satisfied with Armed Force acquisition planning 2020-2024.

These are domestic loan for acquisition*. Domestic loan is intended to finance Military acquisition which comes from domestic defense industry. The orange one is for 2020-2024 and the blue one is previous budget for 2014-2019. Look like huge increase.






TNI AU= Air Force
TNI AL= Navy
TNI AD= Army
Mabes TNI= Armed Force HQ
Kemenhan=Defense Ministry

Army get the highest domestic loan increase

*Break down for Air Force (domestic loan= local made defense equipment)*






Intelligence device (including protection system)
Tactical Vehicles
Bomb, rockets, ammunition
Communication system and radar
Transport aircraft maintenance/repair/overhaul
Helicopter
Transport aircraft

*Foreign Loan ( Foreign equipment) for Air Force*






Fighter get 1.6 billion USD so the options here are F16 Block 70, Rafale, and F15 EX

I hope we get the ones that can be maintained by ourselves, including cooperation with PTDI for the the maintenance to increase our local industry participation.

I hope we can get around 12-16 aircraft for that amount of money.


----------



## Indos

*Foreign Loan*

Alman Helvast said foreign loan for fighters around 1.6 billion USD (2020-2024) is also for repair/refurbish so some portion could be possibly made for Hawks refurbish/overhaul that would likely be done in the country like previous overhaul but some components need to be sourced from foreign country. So I expect real new fighter acquisition will possibly be funded by just 1.2-1.4 billion USD foreign loan, not far from previous SU 35 deal that has been approved but yet becomes an effective contract due to CATSA.

*Domestic loan (local defense industry)*

Repair/maintenance for transport aircraft are likely for CN 235 squadrons where many of them are grounded due to lack of maintenance budget. This is likely the case since it is funded by domestic loan.

Transport acquisition is likely for C 295 as for Indonesian orders will be made in Indonesian Aerospace as the company also produce components for the plane. C 295 ordered by Indonesian will also be assembled in Indonesian Aerospace based on previous agreement with Airbus Defense.

While CN 235 is likely be used for MPA/ASW in any future acquisition which is also needed by Navy. I expect no further CN 235 order from Air Force until 2024. It is also likely the case since there are still three CN 235 planes underconstruction in PTDI for Air Force where they are likely MPA version. For information, both Indonesian Air Force and Navy operate CN 235 MPA.


----------



## foodsoldier

With all procurement list from the RAPIM TNI, at least we need USD 115 billion of foreign loan (PLN).

Personally I believe the current MoD will be able to get the required loan. He has built in-depth relationship with decision maker from Japan, France, Korea, Turkey, Qatar, UAE and Germany. Most of the loan will be coming from that countries.


----------



## Indos

*Intermezo*

Sepak banget nih orang LOL











A man shows a gun after hitting a motor cycle driven by a woman in Jakarta. The woman files the case to Police and he get busted by Police after that while hanging out in a mall. After some investigation, it turns out he is a civilian and businessman.

In general, civilian in Indonesia cannot have gun license, but with some thigh procedure they can have it, particularly if they belongs to gun sport organization (PERBAKIN). This is why I am against this regulation and I hope total ban on civilian having a gun license. Although some high risk job like prosecutors, judges, tax collectors, State finance Investigators (BPK) etc should still be allowed to have a gun.

Utk yg orang Indo, kemaren aksi teroris pake pistol di markas Polisi harus menjadi wake up call dalam hal ini.


----------



## Indos

*Female officers of Indonesian Presidential security guard (Paspampres)*

These ladies task are usually guarding Indonesian first Lady (President wife) or any female VIP members like the wifes or female family members of foreign leaders who are visiting Indonesia in official visit. They are usually taken from Special Force units or marine soldiers


----------



## Indos

*KF-X/IFX Fighter Price Sets at 65 Million USD*



*KAI sets sights on Asia No. 1 in ‘new space’ era*

By Kim Byung-wook 

Korea‘s sole aircraft manufacturer aims to carve out a niche in satellite biz; KF-X fighter price set at $65m

Published : Apr 4, 2021 - 16:30 







KAI will hold a launching event of the 4.5-generation stealth fighter jet in the second week of this month, according to the CEO.

Starting 2028, KAI will begin the export of the KF-X aircraft based on its competitiveness in price.

“It takes about 100 billion won to 200 billion won to acquire one F-35 fighter jet. Lockheed Martin aims to bring down the price to $80 million per unit, but the maintenance costs are so high that even the US is considering to develop new 4.5 generation fighters or upgrade existing fighters,” said Ryu Kwang-su, head of aircraft program division.

*“KAI aims to set the price of KF-X fighter at $65 million with minimized maintenance costs. *Our analysis says that such price range will offer KF-X a competitive edge in the global export market.”

By Kim Byung-wook (kbw@heraldcorp.com) 










KAI sets sights on Asia No. 1 in ‘new space’ era


From flying cars to private satellites, the paradigm of global aerospace industry is shifting faster than ever. After SpaceX ushered in the dawn of the “new space” age, private players are now making an aggressive foray into the space industry, which had been dominated by governmental...



www01.koreaherald.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 182

Prajurit Kompi Komposit Marinir Natuna Ikuti Gladi Bersih Upacara Peresmian KRI Alugoro 405 

5 April 2021 Pelopor Wiratama 






Prajurit Kompi Komposit Marinir Natuna turut serta dalam pelaksanaan gladi bersih Upacara Peresmian KRI Alugoro 405 yang dilaksanakan di Dermaga Faslabuh TNI AL Selat Lampa, Natuna, Senin (05/04/2021)
Megiatan Upacara peresmian Kapal Selam dan pengukuhan komandan KRI Alugoro 405 dan peletakan batu pertama pembangunan Kantor Gugus Tempur Laut Komando Armada I (Guspurla Koarmada I) ini rencananya akan dilaksanakan Selasa besok ini melibatkan prajurit Kompi Komposit Marinir Natuna.



Dalam kesempatan itu juga, Komandan Satuan Tugas Kompi Komposit Marinir Natuna Mayor Marinir Surya Afandi Novyanto menyampaikan sangat berterima kasih kepada para panitia Upacara karena telah diikutsertakan dalam Upacara Peresmian Kapal Selam KRI Alugoro 405 yang merupakan bukti bahwa kepercayaan Komando atas dengan prajurit Korps Marinir.





Selain itu Tim Taifib Kompi Komposit Marinir Natuna juga melaksanakan Reparasi Bawah Air KRI Alugoro 405 dengan menggunakan alat selam guna mengecek kembali keadaan dari Kapal Selam Terbaru TNI AL tersebut.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

So basically it is possible to have 16 F15 EX with 1.6 billion USD foreign loan by seeing US offer to South Korea and it is of course US Air Force version, not some downgraded F 15 EX














[취재파일] 역대급 국산 전투기 KF-X, 앞길 막아선 美 F-15EX…빈약한 '무장' 강화 시급


▲ KF-X가 한반도 상공을 비행하는 상상도 8조 8천억 원 들여 개발하는 역대급 국산무기인 한국형 전투기 KF-X가 이달 초 공식 첫선을 보입니다. 롤아웃(roll out)이라는 행사입니다. 갓 조립을 마친 완전한




n.news.naver.com


----------



## denel

Paramount Group and Indonesia’s PT Pindad Collaborate on Armoured Vehicle Systems







paramountgroup.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH, a good sign


*Indonesian defense minister to visit S. Korea to attend fighter jet event*​
* All News * 23:34 April 06, 2021



JAKARTA/SEOUL, April 6 (Yonhap) -- Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto departed Jakarta on Tuesday to visit South Korea for an upcoming rollout ceremony showcasing a prototype of the country's first indigenous fighter jet.

Accompanied by some 20 officials, Prabowo is set to arrive in South Korea on Wednesday aboard a private plane to attend the KF-X fighter jet rollout event, expected to be held sometime this week, according to diplomatic and defense industry sources.

Whether Indonesia, a partner in the KF-X project, will send senior officials to the ceremony has been a focus of attention, as it could be a sign that Jakarta remains committed to the project amid speculation that it is seeking to quit the business.

During his three-day stay, the Indonesian minister is expected to meet with senior officials in South Korea, including Defense Minister Suh Wook.

Seoul's defense ministry earlier said the two countries are having talks to arrange a defense ministerial meeting on the occasion of the rollout ceremony.

Indonesia had promised to shoulder 20 percent of the new fighter's 8.8 trillion-won (US$7.9 billion) development cost, but it has stopped making payments after investing 227.2 billion won, with around 600 billion won overdue.

Eyes are on whether the defense cooperation between the two sides will get back on track with Prabowo's visit. Besides the fighter jet project, Indonesia signed a deal with South Korea in 2019 to purchase three submarines, but the business has also made little progress since then.









Indonesian defense minister to visit S. Korea to attend fighter jet event | Yonhap News Agency


JAKARTA/SEOUL, April 6 (Yonhap) -- Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto departed J...




en.yna.co.kr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379442073460383750


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> So basically it is possible to have 16 F15 EX with 1.6 billion USD foreign loan by seeing US offer to South Korea and it is of course US Air Force version, not some downgraded F 15 EX
> 
> View attachment 731367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [취재파일] 역대급 국산 전투기 KF-X, 앞길 막아선 美 F-15EX…빈약한 '무장' 강화 시급
> 
> 
> ▲ KF-X가 한반도 상공을 비행하는 상상도 8조 8천억 원 들여 개발하는 역대급 국산무기인 한국형 전투기 KF-X가 이달 초 공식 첫선을 보입니다. 롤아웃(roll out)이라는 행사입니다. 갓 조립을 마친 완전한
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n.news.naver.com



Hmm... I still doubt it... SK can it get for that price since it's bundled with upgrade work and they already have all the required support infrastructure for F-15s in place... For us we will need to bundle it with various support packages, training, facilities, etc which will drive the cost up... in my opinion best case scenario we can get for $1,6B is 10 units, but 8 units is much more likely.. 



Indos said:


> AlhamduliLLAH, a good sign
> 
> *Indonesian defense minister to visit S. Korea to attend fighter jet event*
> 
> * All News * 23:34 April 06, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian defense minister to visit S. Korea to attend fighter jet event | Yonhap News Agency
> 
> 
> JAKARTA/SEOUL, April 6 (Yonhap) -- Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto departed J...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.yna.co.kr



Truly this is a good sign...! hopefully we can clear this matter once and for all!  



Indos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379442073460383750



Are they allowed to do that...? Guess they finally got fed up with us shadowing them with our puny little ships.. 😅

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 182

CN 235 siap dimodifikasi untuk militer Malaysia (1)
by KKIP | Dec 10, 2020 | Artikel | 0 comments




*Bagian 1*

Dunia dirgantara Indonesia harus bangga. Mahakarya dari almarhum presiden ke tiga kita, Habibie kini digunakan oleh negara lain. Salah satu negara yang memakai CN 235 adalah Malaysia.

Setelah Februari 2020 diberitakan banyak media Malaysia tentang rencana Malaysia untuk mengkonversi enam armada CN 235 220 menjadi pesawat intai maritim. Pada bulan September 2020, unit perdana CN-235 220 AU Malaysia telah tiba di Bandara Husein Sastranegara, Bandung, guna memulai proses konversi yang telah tertunda akibat pandemi Covid-19.

Pesawat CN 235 dengan nomer M44-05 telah tiba mendarat di Bandung pada 2 September lalu. Proses konversi nantinya akan dilakukan di hanggar PT Dirgantara Indonesia, dimana PT DI dalam proses konversi bertindak sebagai _Original Equipment Manufactur_ (OEM). Awalnya jadwal konversi akan dimulai pada bulan April/Mei 2020, tapi terpaksa ditunda akibat pembatasan perjalanan ke Indonesia.

Walaupun konversi CN-235 220 Malaysia dikerjakan dengan fasilitas PT DI, namun pelaksana konversi akan melibatkan dua perusahaan asing, yaitu Science and Engineering Services International dan Integrated Surveillance and Defence Inc. Keterlibatan perusahaan asing ini sebenaranya wajar karena kedua perusahaan tersebut sebenarnya yang bertanggung jawab untuk instalasi dan integrasi beragam perangkat elektronik untuk misi MPA.

Untuk teknologi yang akan dipasangkan menggunakan Merlin maritime surveillance system yang dikembangkan oleh Integrated Surveillance and Defense, perusahaan berbasis di Oregon. Merlin mission equipment terdiri dari maritime surveillance radar, electro-optical sensor turret dan electronic support measures system.


[Masih berlanjut...]



CN 235 siap dimodifikasi untuk militer Malaysia (2)
by KKIP | Dec 28, 2020 | Artikel | 0 comments





*Bagian 2*

Untuk teknologi yang akan dipasangkan menggunakan Merlin maritime surveillance system yang dikembangkan oleh Integrated Surveillance and Defense, perusahaan berbasis di Oregon. Merlin mission equipment terdiri dari maritime surveillance radar, electro-optical sensor turret dan electronic support measures system.

Pada waktu sebelumnya PT DI pernah menawarkan program upgrade CN-235 MPA untuk Malaysia dengan nilai US$30 juta. Awalnya PT DI menawarkan paket instalasi Airborne Maritime Situation and Control System (AMASCOS) dari Thales dan beragam sensor untuk misi MPA.

*Support USA*
Adopsi perangkat _maritime surveillance system_ besutan AS pada CN-235 Malaysia bisa kita maklumi. Hal ini karena dana proyek konversi ini adalah Washington lewat program Maritime Security Initiative (MSI). Dengan konversi dua unit CN-235 menjadi varian MPA, maka Malaysia telah mendapatkan dua item dalam program MSI.
Pada bulan Mei 2020, AL Malaysia telah mendapatkan hibah 6 unit drone intai ScanEagle, total Malaysia akan menerima 12 unit ScanEagle. Paket hibah drone ini juga diterima Indonesia dan Filpina. Ini semua adalah bagian dari program MSI.

*Spesifikasi Umum CN 235*
Untuk karakterisitik umumnya sebagai berikut:

Kru: dua pilot.
Kapasitas: sampai 45 penumpang.
Panjang: 21.40 m (70 ft 3 in)
Bentang sayap: 25.81 m (84 ft 8 in)
Tinggi: 8.18 m (26 ft 10 in)
Area sayap: 59.1 m² (636 ft²)
Berat Kosong: 9,800 kg (21,605 lb)
Berat Isi: 15,500 kg (16,500 kg Military load) ( lb)
Maksimum takeoff: 15,100 kg (33,290 lb)
Tenaga Penggerak: 2× General Electric CT79C turboprops, 1,395 kW (1,850 bhp) each
Sedangkan untuk kemampuannya sebagai berikut:
Kecepatan Maksimum: 509 km/j (317 mpj)
Jarak: 796 km (496 mil)
Ketinggian Maks: m ( ft)
Daya Menanjak: 542 m/min (1,780 ft/min)
Beban Sayap Maks: kg/m² ( lb/ft²)
Power/berat: kW/kg ( hp/lb)

*Negara-negara yang memakai CN 235*
PT. DI hingga saat ini telah mengekspor puluhan unit pesawat terbang CN235 kepada pemesannya di luar negeri, yaitu Venezuela, Senegal, Burkina Faso, Uni Emirat Arab, Pakistan, Turki, Malaysia, Korea Selatan, Thailand, Nepal dan Brunei Darussalam. Untuk pelanggan dalam negeri adalah TNI AU, TNI AL dan Merpati Nusantara Airlines.
Untuk kebutuhannya, tidak semua diperuntukan untuk militer. Beberapa pesawat dibeli untuk kepentingan penerbangan komersial di wilayah-wilayah kepulauan, ada juga yang diperuntukan untuk pesawat perorangan orang (VVIP). Semua pesawat ini dimodifikasi sesuai dengan permintaan dari klien.


--------------

these news were from KKIP,
according to id wikipedia the airforce/tni-au still have 16 CN-235 110/220M and 3 CN-235 MPA.
why not they converted some of CN-235 utility transport to MPA too.
since the airforce already have a dozen C-295.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*Panglima TNI Marsekal TNI Hadi Tjahjanto meresmikan Kapal Selam KRI Alugoro-405 di Dermaga Selat Lampa, Natuna, Selasa (06/04/21). *






*Peresmian KRI Alugoro - 405 di Natuna*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> Truly this is a good sign...! hopefully we can clear this matter once and for all!



I am preparing this song if that moment really comes 









Whizzack said:


> Are they allowed to do that...? Guess they finally got fed up with us shadowing them with our puny little ships.. 😅



I believe it is OK if it is in EEZ


----------



## 182

Indos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379442073460383750



News
·
7 April 2021 15:08
*Ramai Video Pesawat Tempur Asing Terbang Rendah di Natuna, Ini Kata TNI AU*
Konten ini diproduksi oleh kumparan





Penerbang pesawat tempur F-16 bermanuver. Foto: ANTARA FOTO/Siswowidodo

Sebuah video yang menampilkan pesawat tempur terbang rendah ramai di media sosial. Pesawat itu diduga bermanuver di wilayah Indonesia.

Dari video yang beredar di twitter @Jatosint, pesawat tempur yang terbang rendah itu diduga merupakan pesawat F-18 Super Hornet milik Angkatan Udara Amerika Serikat.


Pesawat itu diduga melintas di atas tempat penambangan minyak di perairan Natuna. Pertambangan itu berbendera Indonesia.


_6/4/2021
Video showing what appeared to be Flag of United States
@USNavy F/A-18E/F Super Hornet from @TheRealCVN71
flying low above an Flag of Indonesia offshore oil rig, Noth West of Natuna Island
Source: trust me _

Terkait video itu, Kepala Dinas Penerangan TNI AU Marsekal Pertama Indan Gilang mengatakan, pihaknya sudah memeriksa video koordinat pesawat tempur yang terbang rendah itu. Peristiwa itu terjadi pada Selasa (6/4) sekitar pukul 16.15 WIB.


"Di Perairan Natuna telah melintas pesawat tempur asing diperkirakan jenis F-18 Hornet, di atas FPSO (Floating, Production, Storage and Off loading Vessel) Kakap Natuna yang dioperasikan oleh Perusahaan minyak Indonesia dan berada di wilayah ZEE, sekitar 169 mile di sebelah barat dari Kepulauan Natuna," jelas Indan dalam keterangannya, Rabu (7/4).


Dari hasil pemeriksaan sementara, pesawat itu melintas di luar wilayah teritorial Indonesia. Meski begitu, TNI AU masih terus melakukan pendalaman terkait kejadian ini.


"Atas kejadian tersebut, disampaikan bahwa pesawat melintas di luar wilayah teritorial Republik Indonesia. Dan saat ini, TNI AU sedang mendalami kejadian tersebut dengan pihak terkait," ucap dia.



















--------

this is f-18 single seat...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379796034344284165


----------



## Indos

*Our Air Force Anniversary*


----------



## Indos

AMRAM C 7 delivery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

The Hornet is being discussed and Connie Rakahanduni gives explanation that it is not sure whose plane it is since Malaysia/USA also has the planes.


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> AMRAM C 7 delivery
> 
> View attachment 731935


Some says that these are actually AR-2 missiles for our CH-4 UCAV...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Air Force Anniversary Commemoration. LIVE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Latest Prabowo twitter comment 

The Indonesian Ministry of Defense is Ready to Build a Stronger Defense Cooperation Relationship with the Republic of Korea 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380100241332989959

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Whizzack said:


> Some says that these are actually AR-2 missiles for our CH-4 UCAV...
> View attachment 732104
> 
> View attachment 732105


It is I think.


----------



## SgtGungHo

Indos said:


> Latest Prabowo twitter comment
> 
> The Indonesian Ministry of Defense is Ready to Build a Stronger Defense Cooperation Relationship with the Republic of Korea
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380100241332989959



Still no comment on financial commitment from Indonesia which seems to participate in the program without paying the promised contributed and let the Korean government to burden the development cost alone. 

A smart move by Indonesia for now. 

However again, as I said, there will be a time when the Indonesian government has to make a choice, especially when they start discussing the IF-X prototype for Indonesia within 1~2 year. The country won't receive the jet unless the Jokowi administration decides to pay the overdue payment.


----------



## Indos

SgtGungHo said:


> Still no comment on financial commitment from Indonesia which seems to participate in the program without paying the promised contributed and let the Korean government to burden the development cost alone.
> 
> A smart move by Indonesia for now.
> 
> However again, as I said, there will be a time when the Indonesian government has to make a choice, especially when they start discussing the IF-X prototype for Indonesia within 1~2 year. The country won't receive the jet unless the Jokowi administration decides to pay the overdue payment.



We will see bro, I could see there are some Indonesian who tried to make bad advice to our President because some of them maybe link to defense contractors who understand that if Indonesia continue with KFX/IFX program, it means death to all foreign OEM potential sales since we have law that forbid acquisition of foreign defense equipment if it can be produced in the country.

Indonesian government in the other hand still has patriotic and honest people inside and I believe this is why Prabowo is still there in Korea. There is part that try to jeopardize the program and they are part that want to stay.

I would say the situation maybe the same with you guys where some strong lobby tried to stop KFX/IFX program during that development process and some tried to make it less deathly fighter in order to bring potential sales to them in the future. Remember what happen during 2013-2014.

Look, Indonesia is likely becoming top 10 economy starting in 2030 inshaAllah where Indonesian leadership I believe is going to be more ambitious and try to balance China power in SCS. The number of KFX/IFX that we are likely to order is not just 48 but it could potentially continue until block 3. I would say around 200 at minimal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

@SgtGungHo

Look bro, according to the law, the stake holders of this program is not only minister of defense. I will try to post the law here if I found it as approriate. So Defense Ministry alone cannot make such statement about payment, there will be some meeting with President and cabinet (ministry) before such decision is taken since it is related to Ministry of planning and Ministry of Finance as well. But his present there is a prove that Defense Ministry is now supporting the program, while some months ago the situation is more fragile, so lets see what will happen next in coming days or weeks.....

And just remember here, Prabowo would not be in Korea without Jokowi permission. So some very positive traction has taken place recently, not mentioning latest statement from Commission 1 Chairman of our Parliament, Meutya Hafid, saying South Korea is our closest ally and she is supporting the program as well.









Komisi I Bahas Kerja Sama Pertahanan dengan Menhan Korsel


an, pertemuan dengan Menhan Korsel bertujuan untuk meningkatkan kerja sama dalam bidang pertahanan, khususnya kapal selam dan pesawat jet fighter. Ia menilai Indonesia dan Korsel memiliki hubungan diplomatik yang baik sejak lama dan tidak pernah mengalami ketegangan antara Indonesia - Korsel...




www.dpr.go.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*KRI Bimasuci Sambut Kapal Latih Spanyol di Laut Jawa*
UMUM | 07 Apr 2021 05:19:49 PM












_Penyambutan yang dilakukan KRI Bimasuci pada Kapal Latih Angkatan Laut Spanyol, Juan Sebastian Elcano di Laut Jawa. Foto : Dispen Koarmada II untuk Kominfo Jatim_

*Jatim Newsroom* - Kedatangan Kapal Latih Angkatan Laut Spanyol, Juan Sebastian Elcano di Laut Jawa disambut langsung oleh KRI Bimasuci. Penyambutan diwarnai dengan Parade Roll dan Display Genderang Suling Gita Jala Taruna yang dimainkan oleh 123 Taruna Akademi Angkatan Laut (AAL) dari atas Geladak KRI Bima Suci. 

Sebelumnya KRI Bima Suci yang di komandani oleh Letkol Laut (P) Waluyo melakukan identifikasi kontak apakah benar kapal tersebut adalah kapal latih sepanyol. Setelah teridentifikasi KRI Bima Suci melaksanakan shadowing sampai di titik yang telah ditentukan. 

Dengan sigap para Taruna menaiki dan menempati posisi masing-masing di tiang-tiang KRI Bima Suci untuk melaksanakan peran parade roll. Hal itu sebagai bentuk penghormatan pada Kapal AL Spanyol diiringi Display GS Gita Jala Taruna di atas geladak KRI Bimasuci. 

Kedua kapal saling memberikan penghormatan lambung kanan dan lambung kiri dilanjutkan Peran Layar. Di sela kegiatan Komandan KRI Bima Suci mengatakan, KRI Bima Suci melaksanakan passing exercise sampai ke titik yang ditentukan. Selanjutnya Kapal Latih AL Spanyol meninggalkan KRI Bima Suci menuju Jakarta sedangkan KRI Bima Suci yang membawa Taruna AAL kembali menuju kepangkalan Surabaya.

“Penyambutan Kapal Latih AL Spanyol ini sebagai wujud diplomasi antar kedua negara, juga sebagai pengenalan bagi Taruna AAL tentang tradisi Angkatan Laut di dunia, khususnya bagi Taruna TK II yang sebentar lagi akan melaksanakan KJK 2021,“ ujarnya melalui rilis diterima JNR, Rabu (7/4/2021).

Letkol Waluyo berharap, dengan kegiatan ini para Taruna Tingkat ll yang dalam waktu dekat ini akan mengikuti praktek pelayaran Kartika Jala Krida (KJK), sudah mempunyai gambaran bagaimana tata cara dan tradisi penyambutan kapal asing atau tamu kenegaraan. 

Di tempat terpisah, Pangkoarmada II Laksda TNI I N.G. Sudihartawan berharap dengan penyambutan ini hubungan baik antara TNI AL dan Aangkatan Laut Spanyol akan semakin meningkat. Ia juga berharap kunjungan Kapal Latih Spanyol di Indonesia itu bisa berjalan dengan baik. (afr/n)


----------



## SgtGungHo

Link for the roll-out ceremony of KF-X & IF-X prototype. It starts at 2:30 pm in local time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## 182

SgtGungHo said:


> Still no comment on financial commitment from Indonesia which seems to participate in the program without paying the promised contributed and let the Korean government to burden the development cost alone.
> 
> A smart move by Indonesia for now.
> 
> However again, as I said, there will be a time when the Indonesian government has to make a choice, especially when they start discussing the IF-X prototype for Indonesia within 1~2 year. The country won't receive the jet unless the Jokowi administration decides to pay the overdue payment.



alone? well, we paid already the first installment 
in 1-2 years, i wont worried about KFX/IFX prototype and future,
who knows what would happen in future.
in 2013 korean side had stopped and delayed financing the project.
it tooks more than a year and half.
every nations has it owns problem, so now let time solved its problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*Dua Kapal Perang TNI AL Berhasil menembakan Rudal C-705*











again two c-705 missiles test from KCR-40m (FMB), BRAVO INDONESIA NAVY


----------



## SgtGungHo

182 said:


> alone? well, we paid already the first installment
> in 1-2 years, i wont worried about KFX/IFX prototype and future,
> who knows what would happen in future.
> in 2013 korean side had stopped and delayed financing the project.
> it tooks more than a year and half.
> every nations has it owns problem, so now let time solved its problem.



Yes, the Korean government is funding the project alone at the moment as the Jokowi administration has failed to fulfill Indonesia's financial obligation towards the program for years and Indonesia is currently in arrears. In 2013, the project has never been "stopped" and was only reviewed by KISTEP for further assessment. The development of KF-X/IF-X went ahead as planned as a joint program initiated by Korea.

You won't worry about KF-X/IF-X prototype and future as Korea will continue to develop the jet regardless Indonesia pays the money or not though I think they are basically trying to re-invent the wheel - they would have been better off if they had bought modified F/A-18 E/F and build them under license. 

Solution is simple. Indonesia fulfills its financial obligation that they promised. Otherwise, Indonesia won't receive assistance & parts for IF-X prototype which was supposed to be built in Indonesia within 1~2 years and won't enter the supply chain of KF-X / IF-X. 

I mean I think KF-X / IF-X may not be suitable for Indonesia as I think the country is probably better off with something like F-16V, but if Indonesia wants to remain in the KF-X & IF-X program and the country has to realize that time is running out.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## 182

Indos said:


> Indonesia Air Force Anniversary Commemoration. LIVE








thanks the link @SgtGungHo























A surprising appearance speech by Mr. Presiden Joko Widodo,
he said to fullfill 30-40 years the need of jet fighters, i think its a sign IF-X still positive to us

heyy look at that red and white special effect lighting camouflage...thanks korea, 
you guys never let us walk alone

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

As I have posted before .. .. For South Korea, cooperation in the KFX / IFX program (G to G) with Indonesia is not only on the basis of commercial considerations ... but also in the framework (to secure its strategic position in the region) of fostering good relations between the two countries in the future which are considered to provide greater potential benefits for Korea in the future.. A good relationship with Indonesia is strategicly important for Korea because Indonesia is the largest, most important and most influential country in ASEAN and also in other Islamic countries in the world

For Korea .. The KFX / IFX program (and many others offer by Korea) is a way or request to continue to foster and foster good relations with Indonesia .. Remember .. The global map of the world in the post 2030 will no longer be the same as it is now...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Talking about KFX/IFX program, I hope they paid all the development debt this Month (April/Ramadhan). There is left over budget from last year stimulus budget. I hope they use that money. I dont think it is difficult to pay it all this month.

I also hope they send back all of the engineers to Korea that include production team, I know it will likely hamper N 245 program, but any way there is still time to build it since Airline industry will still have long recovery period due to this pandemic. At least we have finished development of N 219 until it gets type certificate and has made 1 flying MALE UCAV prototype.


----------------------------------------------------

Indonesian Hawk Squadron show of force 

(Photo: Jeff Prananda)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Selamat Ramadhan semuanya..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Navy was monitoring two Chinese research vessels passing Sunda Strait

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## toke115

Indos said:


>



is this related to Indonesia defence? you're the dumbest think tank analysis.. lmao

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

toke115 said:


> is this related to Indonesia defence? you're the dumbest think tank analysis.. lmao



Be respected if you want to comment here or you will be banned. Those related to F 18 Hornet that becomes hot issues lately.


----------



## Whizzack

13 APRIL 2021

*Indonesia receives first batch of Chinese-made AR-2 missiles for its CH-4 UAVs*
by Ridzwan Rahmat

The Indonesian military has received its first batch of Chinese-made AR-2 air-to-surface, precision-guided missiles.






A CH-5 UAV at Airshow China 2016, fitted with four AR-1 (blue) and four AR-2 (white) missiles. The Indonesian Air Force test-fired the AR-1 missiles from its CH-4 UAVs in 2019, and recently took delivery of an initial batch of of AR-2s. (Janes/Kelvin Wong)
Information and images provided to _Janes_ indicate that the weapons, which will be deployed on the Indonesian Air Force’s (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU’s) CH-4 medium-altitude, long-endurance (MALE) unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), arrived at the service’s main ammunition depot on the Iswahyudi Air Force Base on 8 April.

These images also indicate that the missiles, which were packed in crates of two projectiles each, were delivered in a shipping container that also included an undisclosed number of pylons and rail launchers.

The AR-2 relies on its inertial guidance system for mid-course updates and on its semi-active laser (SAL) seeker for terminal homing. The weapon can carry a 5 kg armour-piercing warhead and has a maximum range of about 8 km.

The TNI-AU currently operates a fleet of six CH-4 UAVs, the first two of which made their public debut in October 2019. The CH-4 variant supplied to Indonesia has an operating radius of between 1,500 km and 2,000 km and can be operated via satellite link.

The TNI-AU’s CH-4s were also seen armed with the larger AR-1 missiles during a 2019 exercise in East Java, Indonesia.






Indonesia receives first batch of Chinese-made AR-2 missiles for its CH-4 UAVs


The Indonesian military has received its first batch of Chinese-made AR-2 air-to-surface, precision-guided missiles.



www.janes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Submarine base is prepared in Natuna island


----------



## Indos

Natuna Sea

*Exercise, Training, Drill : Missile Firing Drill*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Navy official YT channel also do Islamic Dakwah during this Ramadhan

Explaining about Takwa and Ramadhan fasting


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Coast Guard (BAKAMLA)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> Indonesian Coast Guard (BAKAMLA)
> 
> View attachment 734548
> 
> View attachment 734549



What rifle is that..? SS2..?


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> What rifle is that..? SS2..?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382622782601662468


----------



## 182

182 said:


> *RCWS Nasional Dengan APC TAD-Turangga *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 726830
> 
> View attachment 726820
> 
> View attachment 726821
> 
> View attachment 726824
> 
> View attachment 726829
> 
> View attachment 726832
> 
> View attachment 726833
> 
> View attachment 726838
> 
> View attachment 726839



.....
TESTING LOCALLY BUILT RCWS ON ANOA APC, by RESPATI


----------



## 182

Indos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382622782601662468



*LATIHAN PENEMBAKAN DECOY - KRI HALASAN-630*
















TERMA SKWS, DLT-6T (six-tubes)

i just knew that, navy sampari class now installed with TERMA's...



__
https://flic.kr/p/MzMmVv
and this is TERMA SKWS, DLT-12T (twelve-tubes on board Martadinata class)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

Indos said:


> Talking about KFX/IFX program, I hope they paid all the development debt this Month (April/Ramadhan). There is left over budget from last year stimulus budget. I hope they use that money. I dont think it is difficult to pay it all this month.
> 
> I also hope they send back all of the engineers to Korea that include production team, I know it will likely hamper N 245 program, but any way there is still time to build it since Airline industry will still have long recovery period due to this pandemic. At least we have finished development of N 219 until it gets type certificate and has made 1 flying MALE UCAV prototype.



Honestly speaking, it seems that Indonesia is still "lucky" because it cooperates with the South Korean side in this KFX / IFX program because Korea is "not a super power country" so it does not have forced power to Indonesia to comply with the agreement....


----------



## Indos

UMNOPutra said:


> Honestly speaking, it seems that Indonesia is still "lucky" because it cooperates with the South Korean side in this KFX / IFX program because Korea is "not a super power country" so it does not have forced power to Indonesia to comply with the agreement....



Indonesia inshaAllah will comply with the agreement, and despite we are late in payment, we are still sending designers until the design completed in September 2019 and they get back home since March 2020 which then I believe they are helping N 219 development, N219 amphibious development, N 245 program and MALE UCAV program.

______________________

"Despite such a delay in payment, the Indonesian side has continued to send its researchers to South Korea to take part in the development process," Rep. Kim Joong-ro of the minor opposition Bareunmirae Party said during a parliamentary audit into the administration, voicing concern about technology leaks.

As of July, 114 Indonesian engineers were sent to South Korea to work with Korea Aerospace Industries Co. (KAI), the country's sole aircraft manufacturer, to design and make a prototype of the fighter, according to a DAPA official.










Indonesia delays payment for S. Korea's fighter development project | Yonhap News Agency


SEOUL, Oct. 7 (Yonhap) -- Indonesia is in arrears on its payment obligations for a joint p...




en.yna.co.kr


----------



## Indos

Upgraded and Refurbished in the country under supervision of only 2 engineers from Lockheed Martin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*SUKHOI SU-30MK2 TNI AU SUKSES UJI RUDAL Kh-29TE*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

182 said:


> *SUKHOI SU-30MK2 TNI AU SUKSES UJI RUDAL Kh-29TE*



Nice, thankful to God and sujud syukur after successfully launch the missile and hit the target


----------



## 182

Indos said:


> Nice, thankful to God and sujud syukur after successfully launch the missile and hit the target



what next, air to air missiles? they have r-27, r-73 and r-77


----------



## Indos

182 said:


> what next, air to air missiles? they have r-27, r-73 and r-77



Maybe, and here more detail about the bombing and we can see it hit the target clearly from this video.


----------



## Indos

Female soldier


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Indonesian navy checking on submarine after failure to report back from exercise

Hope all are found safe.


----------



## Whizzack

This is bad if true... Hopefully it's just a simple matter of comms failure and that the crew and ship are safe and sound...

It's reported to be the 402




----------------------------
*Indonesian navy checking on submarine after failure to report back from exercise*
By Reuters Staff
1 MIN READ

JAKARTA (Reuters) - The Indonesian navy is making checks on one of its submarines after the vessel failed to report back results of a training exercise on Wednesday, a navy spokesman said.
The submarine was taking part in a torpedo drill in North Bali waters but failed to relay results of the exercise as expected, spokesman Julius Widjojono said.
Reporting by Agustinus Beo Da Costa; Writing by Kate Lamb; Editing by Martin Petty









Search for missing Indonesian submarine reveals oil spill


Indonesian rescuers searching for a submarine that went missing with 53 people on board found an oil spill on Wednesday near where the vessel dived, authorities said.




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Singapore has sent the MV Swift Rescue to aid in the efforts to locate KRI Nanggala




God speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 182

hope all is good, pray for 402

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Singapore has sent the MV Swift Rescue to aid in the efforts to locate KRI Nanggala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God speed.



I still don't understand why Indonesia still doesn't have a submarine rescue ship at all ... even though Indonesia actively owns and operates 5 submarines .. 

What's going on? What really happened ?

And ironically, this is happening in the midst of plans to purchase various types of new weapons that are definitely consuming very large cost ..


----------



## MarveL

Im loggin in after a long time, just to check the submarine's news 🤦 

May Allah save them all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Well they're dead. I'mma calling it. No need to hold on to false hope.

But if they're not then I will be glad to be proven wrong.


----------



## MarveL

Singaporean MV Swift Rescue (SSRV) ~1500 km (~67 hrs away @ 12 kts) from search area for missing Indonesian submarine KRI Nanggala.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chandieka

600 to 700 m max depth...
I'm afraid that by itself already causes a huge issue not being pessimistic but RIP to the sailor.

i hope they grounded 401 sub and all SUT torp in the storage until further notice


----------



## Whizzack

Ok here an optimistic update... however I'm not sure how credible this information is....

translation :

News Received : There has been contact with KRI Nanggala 402, but Sub has not yet been able to rise to the surface. REM active SONAR result: there is underwater movement with V 2.5Kts around the oil spill location. It is estimated that there is a problem with the electric pump and battery. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384895984887635970

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos




----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Indian Navy Shishumar class boats have a Submarine escape sphere that can accommodate the full complement of the vessel with an 8hour oxygen supply
Image from HDW during testing 




The IKL designed rescue sphere unique to the 1500s
Hopefully 402 got something similar during her refit some years back
Time is unfortunately not on their side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> Ok here an optimistic update... however I'm not sure how credible this information is....
> 
> translation :
> 
> News Received : There has been contact with KRI Nanggala 402, but Sub has not yet been able to rise to the surface. REM active SONAR result: there is underwater movement with V 2.5Kts around the oil spill location. It is estimated that there is a problem with the electric pump and battery.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384895984887635970



It could be credible since it is a maritime media twitter account, media workers are people who have insider sources, I am hopeful it is a true story.


----------



## 182

Whizzack said:


> Ok here an optimistic update... however I'm not sure how credible this information is....
> 
> translation :
> 
> News Received : There has been contact with KRI Nanggala 402, but Sub has not yet been able to rise to the surface. REM active SONAR result: there is underwater movement with V 2.5Kts around the oil spill location. It is estimated that there is a problem with the electric pump and battery.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384895984887635970



that's sounds promising...
that twitter lead me to this article.
it was written by mas haryo adjie indomiliter.com

this is about KRI NANGGALA 402 testing free escape with SEIE(Submarine Escape Immersion Equipment ) MK-10 suite few years ago.
they testing it to KRI CAKRA 401 crew too, but accident happened..and it tooks lifes of our navymen, almost decade ago. rip to fallen kamerad

the cakra class, doesnt equip with evac door for DSRV (Deep Submergence Rescue Vehicle) but nagapasa class does.

*Awak Kapal Selam KRI Nanggala 402 Uji Free Escape dengan SEIE MK-10 Suite*
indomiliter | 23/08/2016 | Berita Matra Laut, Berita Update Alutsista, Kapal Selam | 9 Comments







_KRI Nanggala 402_
Kapal Selam KRI Nanggala 402 saat melaksanakan operasi di utara Pulau Sapudi mengalami kerusakan pada sistem Udara Tekanan Tinggi (UTT), sehingga kapal selam tidak dapat timbul ke permukaan. Sebagai upaya terakhir kapal selam melaksanakan peran peninggalan. Dengan kondisi ini, seluruh awak kapal selam melaksanakan _free escape_ ke permukaan dengan menggunakan MK-10 melalui _conning tower_.

Melewati masa yang penuh adrenalin, akhirnya para_ escapees_ muncul ke permukaan dan melaksanakan recovery oleh tim Dislambair Koarmatim serta tim Paramedis. Selanjutnya para korban dibawa ke _Element Gear Ship_ (EGS) yang didalamnya terdapat tim kesehatan Hyperbaric untuk melaksanakan _Medical Theratment di Chamber_. Para personil yang mengalami trauma hipotermia kemudian di evakuasi ke Lakesla dengan Evakuasi Medis Udara (EMU) dengan menggunakan helikopter.







Hal diatas adalah skenario dalam praktek SAR kapal selam yang berlangsung 12 Agustus lalu di Kolam Basin Koarmatim, dipimpin oleh Komandan Satuan Kapal Selam (Dansatsel) Koarmatim, Kolonel Laut (P) Indra Agus Wijaya selaku Perwira Pelaksana Latihan (Papelat). Yang menarik dalam latihan tersebut digunakan MK-10 untuk penyalamatan. Yang jadi pertanyaan apakah MK-10 tersebut?

Identitas lengkapnya adalah Submarine Escape Immersion Equipment (SEIE) MK-10 Suite, yakni berupa kostum (pakaian khusus) yang menutupi keseluruhan tubuh awak ini, dilengkapi dengan kemampuan menahan tekanan air, memberi perlindungan dari penyakit dekompresi, hipotermia, dan perubahan iklim yang ekstrim. Maklum saja, awak kapal selam yang telah berhasil keluar dan mencapai permukaan, bakal menghadapi situasi yang rawan, seperti tinggi gelombang dan temperatur air yang dingin. Selama proses evakuasi, pakaian sudah dilengkapi dengan tabung oksigen dan _raft tools kit_.





_Submarine Escape Immersion Equipment yang dilengkapi raft tools kit._



_Raft tools ketika mengembang di permukaan._
SEIE suite yang digunakan TNI AL adalah jenis MK-10 buatan Inggris. MK-10 suite dapat digunakan untuk evakuasi awak kapal selam dari kedalaman maksimum 182 meter. Selain AL Inggris, MK-10 sejauh ini telah digunakan di kapal selam USS Toledo (SSN-769) dan USS Los Angeles (SSN-688).
KRI Nanggala 402 dan KRI Cakra 401 memang tidak dilengkapi pintu darurat yang bisa terkoneksi dengan DSRV (Deep Submergence Rescue Vehicle), baru pada kapal selam Nagapasa Class telah dilengkapi pintu khusus untuk evakuasi.







*Musibah Saat Latihan Evakuasi di KRI Cakra 401*
Untuk pertama kalinya, Korps Hiu Kencana TNI AL pada 7 Februari 2012, melaksanakan latihan basah untuk proses evakuasi kapal selam. Sebagai wahana uji dipilih KRI Cakra 401 yang berada di perairan Pasir Putih, Situbondo, Jawa Timur.

Skenario dari latihan ini adalah karamnya KRI Cakra 401 bersama 6 awaknya, karena mengalami kerusakan mesin. Satu persatu awak akan diselamatkan dari conning tower kapal selam, untuk kemudian naik ke permukaan laut. Keenam personel dibagi ke dalam tiga gelombang dan setiap gelombang dua orang. Dalam simulasi pertama dan kedua, para korban muncul ke permukaan air dalam waktu 15 menit. Namun dalam proses penyelamatan ketiga terjadi masalah.







Tim yang ada di permukaan telah menunggu sekitar 30 menit akan tetapi kedua awak kapal belum muncul juga. Setelah lama ditunggu, Kolonel Laut Jeffry Stanley Sanggel, Komandan Satuan Kapal Selam Koarmatim dan Mayor Laut Eko Indang Prabowo, muncul ke permukaan dengan kondisi yang cedera parah. Hidung dan telinga mereka mengeluarkan darah, serta tidak sadarkan diri, hingga akhirnya nyawa mereka tak dapat diselamatkan.

Diduga tabung oksigen yang melekat di baju khusus mereka tidak berfungsi/selangnya lepas. Karena tidak ada oksigen, mereka terpaksa naik ke permukaan laut dengan cepat, sehingga mengalami dekompresi.

Dekompresi adalah akumulasi nitrogen yang terlarut saat menyelam dan membentuk gelembung udara yang menyumbat aliran darah serta system syaraf. Udara yang kita hirup adalah oksigen dan nitrogen. Namun gas nitrogen tidak digunakan tubuh. Akibatnya, gas Nitrogen akan terakumulasi didalam tubuh penyelam, proporsional dengan durasi dan kedalaman penyelaman.

Masalah terjadi, bila penyelam naik dengan cepat dari kedalaman tertentu, ke permukaan air. Hal ini seperti botol bir yang dikocok lalu kita buka tutupnya. Akumulasi nitrogen di dalam cairan tubuh penyelam dilepas dalam bentuk gelembung udara akibat penurunan tekanan secara drastis. Buih-buih inilah yang menyumbat aliran darah maupun sistem syaraf tubuh manusia dan berakibat fatal. *(Haryo Adjie)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*Ada Tumpahan Minyak, Diduga Terdapat Kerusakan Kapal KRI Nanggala 402*






kadispenal/navy spoke person said, rescue ship mv swift will arrived in sunday. 
in the mean time, lets keep pray for 402


----------



## MarveL




----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Indian Navy has also joined the search efforts 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385130090816700417

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Indian Navy has also joined the search efforts
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385130090816700417



Why dont just transported those mini submarine using plane, just an estimation here, Indonesian vessel KRI Regel (Hidro-Oseanografi vessel) which has been departed from Jakarta Yesterday will arrive in Bali tomorrow, we dont have much time to wait. The oxigent only for 72 hours














Indonesian Navy Deploys 5 KRI And 400 Personnel To Look For The Missing KRI Nanggala-402 In Bali Waters


The search for the KRI Nanggala-402 which was reported as missing contact on Wednesday, April 21 yesterday is still being carried out. A total of 5 KRI and 1 helicopter were deployed to search for the whereabouts of KRI Nanggala-402.




voi.id





It needs 2-3 days to go by ship from Jakarta to Bali


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385205649630507010

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385198265042305025

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## casual

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Indian Navy has also joined the search efforts
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385130090816700417


what this twit doesn't mention is this boat would take more then 3 weeks to arrive onsite.


----------



## MarveL

View attachment 736379



casual said:


> what this twit doesn't mention is this boat would take more then 3 weeks to arrive onsite.



Happy ied mubarak, then.

We will welcome them with _chicken curry and rice cake_ as usuall.


----------



## vishwambhar

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Indian Navy has also joined the search efforts
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385130090816700417



That's really a great news..... Hope our joint efforts with Indonesia to save the Indonesian crew is successful and they are all back home safely.....


----------



## Indos

KRI Rigel can only reach Bali in the afternoon after departed from Jakarta in Wednesday.


----------



## Indos

KRI Rigel has arrived after departing from Jakarta in Wednesday. Singapore Submarine rescue ship will reach Bali tomorrow or Sunday. Currently only Indonesian Navy vessel, Indonesian Police vessel, and other Indonesian institution that are finding the submarine. US plane Posseidon is expected to arrive Tonight.


----------



## Indos

As the Navy spoke person speaking, KRI Rigel hasnt arrived, so look like it arrived in late afternoon Today.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385597050977349636So one DSRV with the mother ship MV Sabarmati(will reach in a week or so)




and one air transported to Indonesia(by tomorrow)
The DSRV can operate upto 1000m, so theoretically she can help even if the KRI Nanggala is resting at 600-700m.
Prayers with the first responders and hoping for a miracle
DSRV can be air transported by IAF IL-76MD or C-17 Globemasters(File pic)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Ya Rabb
Pemilik segala semesta
Semua menunggu atas takdir yang telah tertulis

Semua baik disisiMu
Semua adil dalam timbanganMu

Kami tawakal dengan ikhtiar yang kami mampu, dengan memasrahkan total keharibaanMu

Ya Rabb...kadang kami meminta umur panjang, untuk bisa lebih banyak membawa bekal ketika pulang kepadaMu
Kadang pula, kami minta untuk Engkau jemput kami saat sujud, berharap menjadi penutup usia itu, saat dalam ketaatan bukan kemaksiatan.

Ya Allah...kami pasrahkan semua kepadaMu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Operation Teman launched
The Il-76MD will land in Surabaya.Hopefully the sub is found and a dignified send off is given to the brave sailors.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385856974999281670

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

US Posseidon has arrived in the afternoon and one Navy vessel from Australia has also been arrived. Singapore and Malaysia vessel are still on the journey (not yet reach the site).

Debris founds are one of them is Islamic prayer mat (sajadah). They are all authentic debris since those are related to the submarine where former submarine officers have acknowledge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

US Posseidon just arrive in the afternoon


----------



## lcloo

Object believed to be the submarine was found at 850 metre depth. Debris believed from the sub was found on the surface.


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

The debris of Islamic praying mat (sajadah) I believe a sign from God showing the officers characters






The family of submariner

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## 182

Wira Ananta Rudira - TABAH SAMPAI AKHIR-


----------



## WebMaster

So sad. Praying for Indonesian brothers. 

May Allah grant them the highest of the ranks.

Shaheed indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fl0gger

Innalillahi wainnaillairoji'un...al fatihah..to all crew member of 402😢

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

1 hour before the start of the accident, one of the wifes of the officer get message through phone from one of the submarine officer by saying he is doing military drill in Bali strait. I hope all the families ikhlas and accept it. It happened during duty and in Ramadhan, so I hope they get shahid reward from Allah SWT.






Another submarine officer wife

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Titanium100

Indos said:


> 1 hour before the start of the accident, one of the wifes of the officer get message through phone from one of the submarine officer by saying he is doing military drill in Bali strait. I hope all the families ikhlas and accept it. It happened during duty and in Ramadhan, so I hope they get shahid reward from Allah SWT.



Inna Lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un.. Inshallah shahid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Good bye, Nanggala 402, It's over now 😓
.
Our thoughts and prayers for those who are affected by this tragedy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chandieka

new update on KRI Nanggala






tl;dr ship location is found and the ship is broken to 3 pieces most probable cause is due to outside pressure






previously the ship was/will (IDK which) carrying out a torpedo drill/shooting right?? if that correct then there should be a few (or full complement) of the torpedo somewhere in/on the wreak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

An army general, Brigadier General Putu IGP Dani NK, has been killed by Papuan rebels (OPM) in Papua... I believe he's the highest ranking officer ever been killed in this ongoing conflict... Innalillahi wa inna illaihi rojiuun... 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Head of BIN Papua Killed during Shootout with KKB*
CNN Indonesia | Sunday, 25/04/2021 19:06 WIB
Share: 



Illustration. The head of BIN Papua died in a firefight with KKB. (Photo: iStockphoto / ugurhan)




Jakarta, CNN Indonesia - 
The head of the *Papua* National Intelligence Agency (BIN) Brigadier General Putu IGP Dani NK died during a shootout with the Armed Criminal Group ( *KKB* ) in Dambet Village, Boega District, Puncak Regency, Papua, on Sunday (25/4) at 15:50 WIT.




Pangdam Cendrawasih, Maj. Gen. Yogo Triyono, confirmed the news. "It is true that he was shot by an armed separatist group (KSB)," he told _CNNIndonesia.com_ .
"The complete chronology does not yet exist, we are still requesting it because of communication difficulties so that the complete chronology is not yet available," he added.

Reporting from _Antara,_ Putu Dani initially came to Dambet Village at around 9:20 WIT with seven members using four motorbikes.
While in Dambet Village, Putu Dani was suspected of being shot and died.
"It is true that Brigadier General Putu Dani, who served as Ka Binda, was reported to have died in Beoga but until now there has been no complete report," said Papua Police Chief Inspector General Pol Mathius Fakhiri.

*See also:*
Head of BIN Papua Died in Beoga

It is planned that Putu Dani's body will be evacuated to Boega and brought to Timika on Monday (26/4) tomorrow.
"It is true that Brigadier General Putu Dani's body is already in Beoga, and Monday is scheduled to be evacuated to Timika," said the XVII / Cenderawasih Regional Military Command Commander, Major General TNI Ignatius Yogo Triyono.
The distance between Kampung Dambet and Beoga is about three kilometers and is the last village reported to have been attacked by the KKB. The last action was to burn down people's homes and housing for teachers and elementary schools.

"The bodies arrived at Beoga at around 18.30 WIT," said Triyono.
Based on records, there have been at least four shootings by KKB against civilians in the Beoga area since the beginning of April.

*See also:*
TNI Denies 2 Members Killed After KKB Shootout in Papua
First, on Thursday (8/4), KKB allegedly shot dead an elementary school (SD) teacher named Oktavianus Rayo. The next day, they shot another junior high school teacher named Yonathan Randen in Beoga District.
After the incident, three school buildings were burned down in the area. In fact, the burning continued until it finally burned down the houses of members of the Puncak Regency DPRD.
A week later, on Wednesday (14/4), KKB shot another motorcycle taxi driver named Udin in Omikia District, Puncak Regency. Then, the next day they shot a high school student named Ali Mom in Ilaga.
The victims, said the police, were asked to buy betel nuts and cigarettes. After being escorted to Uloni's village, Ali Mom was instead shot and hacked to death.
KKB itself has claimed responsibility for a number of shootings. This was done because the victim was suspected of being a spy for the TNI-Polri apparatus.
*(dis / pris)*






https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasional/20210425185257-12-634553/kepala-bin-papua-tewas-saat-baku-tembak-dengan-kkb


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*The Strategic Impact of Indonesian KF-21s *

Using the phrase “arms race” is attention grabbing, but a more discerning assessment is necessary when it comes to weapons acquisitions.



By *Liang Tuang Nah*

April 16, 2021




Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto, left, bumps elbows with South Korean Foreign Minister Chung Eui-yong prior to their meeting at the foreign ministry in Seoul Friday, April 9, 2021.

Credit: Jeon Heon-kyun/Pool Photo via AP
On April 9, a prototype of an advanced multi-role combat jet, the KF-21 Boramae (“young hawk” in Korean) was introduced by South Korea with President Moon Jae-in and Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto in attendance. While it is clear that Seoul’s decision to develop an indigenous fighter jet is driven by desires for defense industry self-sufficiency, along with national pride, Prabowo’s presence signifies Jakarta’s commitment to acquiring the KF-21, thereby further diversifying Indonesia’s air force fleet to limit reliance on any one foreign supplier. The bulk of Indonesian warplanes currently come from the United States and Russia.

*Will the Boramae Impact the Regional Strategic Status Quo? *

Based on publicly sourced research, the KF-21 is touted to be superior to contemporary non-stealthy advanced fighters like the U.S. F-16 or the French Dassault Rafale. The Boramae’s selling points include greater operational range, more advanced avionics and electronic warfare capabilities, along with a Korean-made active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar, which has improved target detection and tracking capability versus earlier radar technologies, leading to more effective weapons delivery. Moreover, the KF-21 is designed to possess baseline radar evading stealth capabilities, which are inferior to full-fledged stealth fighters like the F-35, but give it an edge over potential non-stealthy adversaries.

When coupled with a weapons package comprising advanced infrared and radar guided air-to-air missiles for shooting down enemy aircraft, and air-to-ground munitions including accurate missiles and guided bombs, it can be seen why casual observers might infer that Indonesia’s pending order of 50 KF-21s might impact the future balance of military air power in Southeast Asia.

*Important Context for the KF-21 Acquisition *

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.

Using the phrase “arms race” is attention grabbing, potentially leading to greater media circulation and corresponding advertising revenue. However, it pays to be more discerning and dispassionate when analyzing national weapons acquisition. Regarding future Indonesian KF-21s, it can be argued that Jakarta has two major considerations: expansive territorial defense and aircraft fleet obsolescence, neither of which should be alarming or sensational.

Concerning Indonesian airspace, the TNI-AU (Indonesian Air Force) has 1,904,569 square km of land to cover and a far larger sovereign airspace over Indonesian soil and internal waters, which it needs to patrol. Additionally, operational and security considerations may, from time to time, necessitate missions over Indonesia’s expansive maritime exclusive economic zone (EEZ). All of this requires a sufficiently large air fleet which the TNI-AU arguably does not possess, since it currently has only 101 armed aircraft and six maritime patrol planes to police or guard its extensive airspace responsibilities. Furthermore, not all of these airframes are always available or airworthy since a proportion will at any time be undergoing maintenance or grounded awaiting spare parts delivery. Seen in this light, the TNI-AU’s acquisition of 50 Boramae fighters in the next few years does not look like an unreasonable proposition for national security maintenance.


Turning to the issue of air fleet obsolescence, it should be mentioned that the additional 50 KF-21s are probably meant to replace some or all of Indonesia’s out-of-date warplanes. A quick look at the TNI-AU’s fighter inventory reveals a few models that are growing long in the tooth, and would be obsolete in the next decade. Examples include the Russian made Su-27, which was acquired in 2002 and 2006 (five aircraft in total), U.S. made F-16As and F-16Bs ordered in 1989 (10 still in service), and British made BAE Hawk Mk 109 and Mk 209 jets delivered by 1997 (total of 30 in service). If all these jets were retired due to uneconomical maintenance costs or aging unsafe airframes, the replacement Boramae fighters would only bring the TNI-AU’s combat fleet to 106, an increase of only five aircraft, which hardly deserves media attention.

*Operational Issues Relevant to TNI-AU Modernization *

Lastly, there are intangible and tangible issues related to an air force’s operational readiness and effectiveness, which most journalists never consider. Intangible factors like doctrinal effectiveness and pilot quality are hard to measure while tangible aspects such as availability of spare parts and sufficient stocks of compatible munitions are seldom investigated by the press.

With reference to doctrine, these refer to guidelines on how best to employ military force to achieve set objectives, while pilot readiness is often judged based on a few factors such as the number of annual flying hours, performance during international military exercises, and combat experience of the air force in question. Inasmuch as military doctrine is often classified, there are no means of examining authenticated TNI-AU doctrine; hence it is prudent to withhold comment about the efficacy of Indonesian air force tactics and strategy.

As for the aviators, competence should not be underestimated but one should note that the real-world operational experience of the TNI-AU only covers counterinsurgency missions against domestic rebels, not operations against the combat forces of other states. Also, it is not known whether Indonesian pilots receive the same number of flying hours as NATO air forces (100-150 hours/year), but it must be noted that concrete issues like spare parts availability can affect airworthiness to such an extent that fleets can be grounded, forcing pilots to resort to ground based simulators. For example, in 2005 logistical deprivation from a U.S. embargo resulted in minimal to nil operational availability for U.S.-made Indonesian assets like F-16s and A-4s.

Finally, the impactfulness of an air force rests to a substantial extent on its stocks of missiles and bombs delivered by its aircraft. Putting aside the quality of such armaments, open source research reveals no information about the amount of airborne weapons maintained by the TNI-AU. But it is notable that they procure both Russian and U.S. munitions, leading to greater complexity and strain on the logistical system, which might well hamper operational availability and the air force’s potential. Since the KF-21 is slated to employ both U.S. and European missiles, the eventual incorporation of an Indonesian Boramae fleet could overstretch the TNI-AU’s supply network.

*Rational Analysis Versus Hype *

If anything, the KF-21 sale is an exercise in military, strategic, and industrial diplomacy by the Moon administration in support of Seoul’s ASEAN-centric “New Southern Policy.” From Jakarta’s perspective, the Boramae acquisition is probably intended to effect timely defense modernization for the TNI-AU while preserving status quo national interests. As such, overeager commentators should be encouraged to exercise restraint, especially when they understand little about the national imperatives of regional middle powers, and limitations or inner workings of their militaries.

https://thediplomat.com/2021/04/the-strategic-impact-of-indonesian-kf-21s/


----------



## radialv

Where is the other one, KRI Spica?


Indos said:


> As the Navy spoke person speaking, KRI Rigel hasnt arrived, so look like it arrived in late afternoon Today.


----------



## Indos

radialv said:


> Where is the other one, KRI Spica?



I think Spica is still under maintenance, it is why they dont use it on the search.


----------



## Indos

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *The Strategic Impact of Indonesian KF-21s *
> 
> 
> On April 9, a prototype of an advanced multi-role combat jet, the KF-21 Boramae (“young hawk” in Korean) was introduced by South Korea with President Moon Jae-in and Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto in attendance. *While it is clear that Seoul’s decision to develop an indigenous fighter jet is driven by desires for defense industry self-sufficiency, along with national pride, Prabowo’s presence signifies Jakarta’s commitment to acquiring the KF-21, thereby further diversifying Indonesia’s air force fleet to limit reliance on any one foreign supplier. The bulk of Indonesian warplanes currently come from the United States and Russia.*
> 
> 
> https://thediplomat.com/2021/04/the-strategic-impact-of-indonesian-kf-21s/



The writer maybe only think that we just invested the money there without sending any engineers and dream to build the plane by our own. KF 21 for Indonesia is also meant to reach independency some day and also national pride, same like Korean ones. It is not merely about acquisition.

This important point that writer doesnt understand. It is because most writer just look on Wikipedia to understand the program and doesnt really want to spend much time to understand the program by using better source.

Wikipedia is not a good source and I am still being banned there just because I edit the page and said there are 114 Indonesian engineers participating on the design which is stated by Korean DAPA official.

The Wikipedia page only show Indonesia financial contribution, it is why many so called analyst will make mislead writing about the program, at least they should learn from KFX/IFX sticky thread in this forum.

------------------------------------------------------------------

*Number of Indonesian engineers (designers) as of July 2019 *


"Despite such a delay in payment, the Indonesian side has continued to send its researchers to South Korea to take part in the development process," Rep. Kim Joong-ro of the minor opposition Bareunmirae Party said during a parliamentary audit into the administration, voicing concern about technology leaks.

As of July, 114 Indonesian engineers were sent to South Korea to work with Korea Aerospace Industries Co. (KAI), the country's sole aircraft manufacturer, to design and make a prototype of the fighter, according to a DAPA official.









Indonesia delays payment for S. Korea's fighter development project | Yonhap News Agency


SEOUL, Oct. 7 (Yonhap) -- Indonesia is in arrears on its payment obligations for a joint p...




en.yna.co.kr






They have come back to Indonesia in March 2020 where the design has been completed in around the end of 2019. PDR meeting is in September 2019.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Just see how Indonesia comment on the YT channel, it is not merely about acquisition and has gained huge support from Indonesian people.

These are just 4 channels, there are many YT channel show the launch of the plane with hundreds thousand Indonesian viewers on each popular YT channel, not talking about all mainstream media YT channel and online news that cover the event. It will be viral as the viewers will put the photo/news of the plane on their FB page with Indonesian flag on it and talk about this to their friends and families. It now has political factor already.


----------



## MarveL

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram






Saweran (crowdfunding) for the sub?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia asks for S. Korea's support to cover tech gap in joint fighter project*

* Defense * 16:24 April 28, 2021





By Choi Soo-hyang

SEOUL, April 28 (Yonhap) -- Indonesia has asked South Korea to help its engineers involved in a joint fighter jet development project catch up with the technological progress made while they were away back home over coronavirus concerns, the defense ministry said Wednesday.

Indonesia is a partner for South Korea's 8.8 trillion won (US$7.9 billion) project to develop its first homegrown supersonic combat plane, though Jakarta has stopped making payments for the 20 percent of the total development cost it had promised to shoulder.

Indonesian engineers had been participating in the development in South Korea, but they returned home in March last year amid the coronavirus pandemic. South Korean engineers continued with the development and unveiled the jet's first prototype earlier this month.

The ministry said Indonesia reaffirmed its commitment to the project during its Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto's visit to South Korea to attend the rollout ceremony, after its failure to make payments gave rise to speculation that the country could quit the program.

"Indonesia welcomed proposals made by South Korea to boost the two countries' defense cooperation and expressed hope for South Korea's support to help Indonesian officials catch up with the technology gap in the KF-21/IF-X joint development project," the ministry said a report to the parliament.

Possible cooperation includes the provision of unused military supplies to Indonesia, the ministry said.

*"President Joko Widodo himself agreed to the continuation of the KF-21/IF-X business, and the defense minister has also expressed willingness to do his best for the success of the project," the ministry said.*

The joint work is expected get back on track in months, officials said, with the two sides pushing to hold the next round of negotiations on sharing the development cost in the first half.

The two countries launched negotiations on the fighter jet project in 2018 after Indonesian President Joko Widodo sought to adjust his country's burden, citing financial difficulties. They last held negotiations in September 2020.

The arms procurement agency said the KF-21 will undergo various ground tests starting next month.

The first flight test is scheduled for 2022, with the entire development set to be completed by 2026.

scaaet@yna.co.kr









Indonesia asks for S. Korea's support to cover tech gap in joint fighter project | Yonhap News Agency


By Choi Soo-hyang SEOUL, April 28 (Yonhap) -- Indonesia has asked South Korea to help it...




en.yna.co.kr


----------



## sahureka2

Indonesia has accepted China's offer to help lift the wreckage of KRI Nanggala (402). China has dispatched three ships: -Rescue Vessel Yongxingdao (863) -Deep-Sea Research Vessel Tan Suo 2 -Tug Boat Nantuo (185)

https://m.liputan6.com/amp/4547046/...at-kri-nanggala-402?__twitter_impression=true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

KRI CAKRA 401, visited by Pres. Soeharto years ago





major overhaul by pt pal,





KRI Cakra 401-29 April 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Being-Art

182 said:


> KRI CAKRA 401, visited by Pres. Soeharto years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> major overhaul by pt pal,
> View attachment 741112
> 
> 
> KRI Cakra 401-29 April 2021


KRI 401 currently still docking, not overhauled yet. While KRI 402, currently on eternal patrol, underwent the last overhaul in 2012 in South Korea


----------



## Whizzack

Being-Art said:


> KRI 401 currently still docking, not overhauled yet. While KRI 402, currently on eternal patrol, underwent the last overhaul in 2012 in South Korea



What are the chances 401 will ever be put to sea again...? I believe it was already in a worse shape compared to 402..? At this rate 401 will probably end up on eternal docking...






Harimau MT vs Leopard MBT... Even though the Pindad designer keep on claiming that the Harimau is a clean sheet design, I still can't shake the feeling that it's actually just a modified Turkish IFV design... The high profile hull is such a giveaway of it's design heritage...

I believe a proper Medium / Light Tank (not of modified IFV design) should look more like the below Tanks :

Chinese VT-5 Light Tank





US Army Mobile Protected Firepower


----------



## Being-Art

Whizzack said:


> What are the chances 401 will ever be put to sea again...? I believe it was already in a worse shape compared to 402..? At this rate 401 will probably end up on eternal docking...
> 
> View attachment 741371
> 
> 
> Harimau MT vs Leopard MBT... Even though the Pindad designer keep on claiming that the Harimau is a clean sheet design, I still can't shake the feeling that it's actually just a modified Turkish IFV design... The high profile hull is such a giveaway of it's design heritage...
> 
> I believe a proper Medium / Light Tank (not of modified IFV design) should look more like the below Tanks :
> 
> Chinese VT-5 Light Tank
> View attachment 741372
> 
> 
> US Army Mobile Protected Firepower
> View attachment 741373


Yep, 401 has worse conditions compared to 402


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Indos said:


> *Indonesia asks for S. Korea's support to cover tech gap in joint fighter project*
> 
> * Defense * 16:24 April 28, 2021
> 
> View attachment 738141
> 
> By Choi Soo-hyang
> 
> SEOUL, April 28 (Yonhap) -- Indonesia has asked South Korea to help its engineers involved in a joint fighter jet development project catch up with the technological progress made while they were away back home over coronavirus concerns, the defense ministry said Wednesday.
> 
> Indonesia is a partner for South Korea's 8.8 trillion won (US$7.9 billion) project to develop its first homegrown supersonic combat plane, though Jakarta has stopped making payments for the 20 percent of the total development cost it had promised to shoulder.
> 
> Indonesian engineers had been participating in the development in South Korea, but they returned home in March last year amid the coronavirus pandemic. South Korean engineers continued with the development and unveiled the jet's first prototype earlier this month.
> 
> The ministry said Indonesia reaffirmed its commitment to the project during its Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto's visit to South Korea to attend the rollout ceremony, after its failure to make payments gave rise to speculation that the country could quit the program.
> 
> "Indonesia welcomed proposals made by South Korea to boost the two countries' defense cooperation and expressed hope for South Korea's support to help Indonesian officials catch up with the technology gap in the KF-21/IF-X joint development project," the ministry said a report to the parliament.
> 
> Possible cooperation includes the provision of unused military supplies to Indonesia, the ministry said.
> 
> *"President Joko Widodo himself agreed to the continuation of the KF-21/IF-X business, and the defense minister has also expressed willingness to do his best for the success of the project," the ministry said.*
> 
> The joint work is expected get back on track in months, officials said, with the two sides pushing to hold the next round of negotiations on sharing the development cost in the first half.
> 
> The two countries launched negotiations on the fighter jet project in 2018 after Indonesian President Joko Widodo sought to adjust his country's burden, citing financial difficulties. They last held negotiations in September 2020.
> 
> The arms procurement agency said the KF-21 will undergo various ground tests starting next month.
> 
> The first flight test is scheduled for 2022, with the entire development set to be completed by 2026.
> 
> scaaet@yna.co.kr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia asks for S. Korea's support to cover tech gap in joint fighter project | Yonhap News Agency
> 
> 
> By Choi Soo-hyang SEOUL, April 28 (Yonhap) -- Indonesia has asked South Korea to help it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.yna.co.kr



I am hearing that Block 3 will be the best version. I think Indonesia shouldn't waste it's time and immediately go into that.. Air-superiority in the region is crucial and this will provide air-superiority to Indonesia over everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> I am hearing that Block 3 will be the best version. I think Indonesia shouldn't waste it's time and immediately go into that.. Air-superiority in the region is crucial and this will provide air-superiority to Indonesia over everyone



Need to learn to walk before you can run... Even Block 1 is currently still in development... It will be years before Block 3 will be available... We will take the time to learn advanced fighter production and manufacture in the meantime...


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Whizzack said:


> Need to learn to walk before you can run... Even Block 1 is currently still in development... It will be years before Block 3 will be available... We will take the time to learn advanced fighter production and manufacture in the meantime...



Yes ofcourse take your time but don't over take your time because the world may not give you that much time


----------



## Indos

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Yes ofcourse take your time but don't over take your time because the world may not give you that much time



The main thing is that Indonesia will likely become the user of STEALTH fighters quite soon compared to other Asian countries. Singapore for instant will get their 4 F 35 in around 2028 and they are doing assessment first before ordering in bulk. KF or IF 21 block 1 look like upgradable to block 2 with modular belly section with IWB

And it will likely Indonesia is going to buy them a lot, really alot, around 200 IF 21 planes at minimum by seeing our economic projection and the need to do power balance with China in SEA region.


----------



## dr.knowhow

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> I am hearing that Block 3 will be the best version. I think Indonesia shouldn't waste it's time and immediately go into that.. Air-superiority in the region is crucial and this will provide air-superiority to Indonesia over everyone



Block 3 isn't even official as of yet. The development plan with "block 3" of KF-X was scrapped around 2014~2015 when the system development actually started. Since then it was restructured into Block 1 and Block 2.

Currently the affiliates under DoD regarding the KF-X program are researching about concrete needs and plans on how to improve KF-21 after the block 2. An improved variant would probably be called a "block 3" so we're just calling it that way. More information would be made public after the second half of this year.

Most of the technologies required to make KF-21/IF-X an actual 5th generation fighter jet in block 3 are currently under preliminary technology development phase as well. If the likes of KAI, ADD, Hanwha and LIG already had those technologies in hand, they would have just went straight away to a full blown 5th generation fighter jet from the get go

The "block 3" KF-21/IF-Xs are envisioned as a replacement for the KF-16Vs after the mid 2030s so until around mid 2030s we wouldn't be seeing any block 3 aircrafts soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dr.knowhow

Indos said:


> The main thing is that Indonesia will likely become the user of STEALTH fighters quite soon compared to other Asian countries. Singapore for instant will get their 4 F 35 in around 2028 and they are doing assessment first before ordering in bulk. KF or IF 21 block 1 look like upgradable to block 2 with modular belly section with IWB
> 
> And it will likely Indonesia is going to buy them a lot, really alot, around 200 IF 21 planes at minimum by seeing our economic projection and the need to do power balance with China in SEA region.



I've got to tell you that the block 2 of the KF-21/IF-X would not feature any IWBs. At least according to the current plan. It is a major software update including radar mode updates for the air to surface missions like the GMTI mode or more advanced SAR modes and weapons integration of the anti surface weapons like the ALCM. That's why it only takes 2 years(2026~2028) after the completion of block 1 in 2026. IWBs would come afterwards, probably in block 3 when they develop a fighter to replace the KF-16Vs.

Block 2 aircrafts would be no slouch, but they are still essentially F-5 and older F-16 PBU replacements on the side of ROKAF. Block 3 will be the real deal because currently KF-16s are the backbone of ROKAF combat air fleet. ROKAF wouldn't be willing to replace them in 2030s/40s with a half assed fighter jet. Some of the technologies that are made public, which are known to be under development for future implication on KF-21/IF-X seems very promising as well. So I'll say we'll need to wait quite a while.

Structurally speaking, the Block 2 aircrafts should theoretically be able to get an upgrade to have IWB installed. Problem is that installing IWB on a F-22 looking jet doesn't mean it automatically becomes 5th gen.

A true 5th gen fighter needs dedicated CNI system as well as EW suite that meets the 5th gen standard. I'll refrain from actually listing what those are since it will make my post prohibitively long but I guess you get my point.

Apart from the improvements of the system itself, all the sensors and antennas, as well as other mechanical parts starting from the gun to radome, panels, inlet boundary layer diverter, engine nozzle, etc etc, as you would know, should either be masked off, saw toothed or made conformal. I'm not so sure if those kind of alteration could be done to the pre-existing block 2 aircrafts. If not, that would mean that the block 2 aircrafts could only be improved as much as a RO-LO aircrafts, not VLO aircrafts.

Don't be depresses though, as that's still a substantial improvement in RCS, as well as freedom of operation as that would mean that not only the BVRAAMs, which were previously semi recessed, but also other air to surface munitions like bombs or glide munitions to be armed internally. As we know glide bombs like SPEAR and SDBs are getting more and more capable, thus even going as far as SEAD mission capable just like the SPEAR EW. If SPEAR EW like munition gets integrated for the KF-21 it would be quite a plus to have IWB despite not being 5th gen as IWB would already provide better survivability against adversary SAMs in a SEAD mission for example. The Koreans are planning to develop an AARGM-esque anti radiation munition alongside HTS like target acquisition system, although I'm not sure if they would make it fit in the IWB.

Other improvements like MUM-T with UCAVs would be able to be implemented on block 2 as well since block 2 of KF-21/IF-X already uses IMA mission computer and a SDR suite and ROKAF seems to be planning to do just that. That flying wing UCAV which I've showed you a while ago would be operating alongside KF-21 and is planned to be developed by mid-late 2020s.

As a development partner Indonesia would probably be able to integrate or ask to integrate (depending on if the Koreans share the whole source code with the Indonesians) some of their own system as well as munitions I suspect and maybe it would be able for KAI and Hanwha to integrate Indonesian UCAV into the IF-X MUM-T system if they develop one in the future.


Overall to sum it up, no, there will initially be no IWBs for the block 2 but maybe it would be able to get one when the IWB is actually developed for the "block 3" aircrafts. Some of the 5th gen feature may not be able to be implemented on pre-existing block 2 aircrafts but MUM-T feature will be.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

> #BridgesofFriendship Enhancing #Interoperability & strengthening #Maritime cooperation with friends #IndianNavy ship #INSSharda and #IndonesianNavy’s Corvettee KRI Sultan Hasanuddin, undertook Passage Exercise in #ArabianSea.
> @_TNIAL_
> @SpokespersonMoD
> @DefenceMinIndia



Impressive Corevette, the crew complement is really great at just 80 as per wiki, indicates very high automation levels
The Indian Navy OPV, INS Sharada despite displacing similar weight, needs approximately twice the crew complement.(Not Apples to Apples but still interesting)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

dr.knowhow said:


> As a development partner Indonesia would probably be able to integrate or ask to integrate (depending on if the Koreans share the whole source code with the Indonesians) some of their own system as well as munitions I suspect and maybe it would be able for KAI and Hanwha to integrate Indonesian UCAV into the IF-X MUM-T system if they develop one in the future.



Thank you for your thorough explanation, really appreciate it. Yup regarding Indonesian wingman UCAV, I think it will be our next project starting in 2027 after the development of our MALE UCAV Black Eagle is completed in 2025 inshaAllah.

I think we have enough man power to do that despite I believe our next new administration will also likely to pursue R 80 passenger plane development starting in 2025 in cooperation with Habibie family in PT RAI.

*Indonesia Aerospace needs to complete R 80 detail design first *

For your information, PT RAI doesnt have enough design engineers for detail design phase that needs more than hundred design engineer, thus they need Indonesia Aerospace for both development and manufacturing partner of R 80 passenger plane program.

R 80 preliminary design phase (basic design) that is now being worked by PT RAI will likely finish during this administration and N 245 basic and detail design that is being worked by Indonesian Aerospace (PTDI) I believe will also finish at this administation (2019-2024).

In order to improve design expertise in Indonesia Space Agency (LAPAN), LAPAN is also included in R 80 basic design phase to learn from experience engineers in PT RAI that many are former Indonesian Aerospace engineers with huge design experience like Ilham Habibie himself as the company Chairman of Commissioners. Ilham Habibie is a former project manager of N 2130 program of Indonesia Aerospace.

With the completion of KF 21/IFX program (despite development will be continued until block 3) in 2026 inshaAllah, so Indonesia can focus on next big project that require big fund and lot of experience engineers.

*2027 as the start of the program (my proposal)*

Indonesian Aerospace I hope will work for R80 detail design in 2025-2026/27. After detail design of R 80 completes in about 1-2 years inshaAllah, so Indonesia can start on Wingman UCAV program starting in 2027.

All experience taken during the development of KF 21/IFX (which I believe to be named IF 21) will be valuable for our wingman UCAV program that should also use STEALTH design, RAM, composite material, and IWB.

As like our MALE UCAV program that needs 10 years to complete inshaAllah (starting at 2015), so the Wingman program will likely complete in 2037 where block 3 of KF 21/IFX will likely already been started to be mass produced inshaAllah.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

PT Pindad has finished producing 25.000 SS 2 V 5 assault rifle for volunter Army troop reserves (KOMCAD). For the first phase, Defense Minister target to get 25.000 volunters for the program.

SS2 V5 A1 Pindad










News is in Indonesian language



https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasional/20210506092400-20-639285/pindad-rampung-garap-25-ribu-senjata-untuk-latihan-komcad

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Whizzack

I'm glad that we too can assist India... albeit not as much as others... hopefully we can provide additional assistance if we have the capability...









IAF airlifts two cryogenic oxygen containers from Indonesia | www.lokmattimes.com


IAF airlifts two cryogenic oxygen containers from Indonesia: An Indian Air Force (IAF) aircraft IL-76 on Saturday airlifted two cryogenic Oxygen containers from Jakarta, Indonesia, and landed at Andhra Pradesh's Visakhapatnam. . Get all latest entertainment & viral stories on www.lokmattimes.com




english.lokmat.com


----------



## Whizzack

Coooll...!! 

Home»News»Indonesia’s New X18 Combat Boat begins on-water tests




The X18 Combat Boat in the water in Indonesia. JCD picture.
*Indonesia’s New X18 Combat Boat Begins On-Water Tests*
*Indonesia's X18 Combat Boat program is moving towards first delivery, John Cockerill Defence (JCD), which is supplying the armament, told Naval News. A protoype has been put in the waters on April 28 in Banyuwangi Waters.*
Nathan Gain  07 May 2021
Formerly known as the "Tank Boat", the Combat Boat was developed for the Indonesian Army (TNI AD) and will be known locally as "Antanesa".

«_ The boat will undergo builder trials to check all of its functions on the water. The boat is expected to support TNI operation in swamp, river, coastal and sea as well as coast guard duties _», PT Pindad said on its Facebook page.

The X18 Combat Boat is a program launched by the Indonesian Ministry of Defense. Formerly known as « Tank Boat », it is executed by a consortium in which PT Pindad is the lead integration in collaboration with PT Lundin (North Sea Boats), PT Len Industri (Persero), and PT Hariff. These boats are intended for the Indonesian Army (TNI AD) and will be known locally as “Antanesa”.

This « APC » variant of the Combat Boat is primarily designed for troop transport tasks. It will be capable of carrying up to 60 troops, 5 tons of cargo, drones and will be manned by a 5 strong crew.

«_ Equipped with 30mm RCWS and two 12,7mm machine guns, the boat is prepared to protect Indonesia’s sovereignty and territorial waters_, » PT Pindad adds.




The X18 Combat Boat has been launched on April 28 in Banyuwangi Waters (PT Pindad picture)

The vessel integrates John Cockerill Defense’s (JCD) Cockerill 3030 unmanned turret. The Belgian company also made engineering and construction improvements in regards to the marine environment and the specificity of the catamaran composite material.




The Combat Boat will deploy quadcopter drones for ISR taks.

The APC variant will have further enhancement, such as missile firing capabilities, JCD added. Drones integration, for example, is currently being tested. Provided by NORTHSEADRONES, a cooperation between Norway and Indonesia, the drone will be linked with the boat and turret and will be used for surveillance and reconnaissance tasks.

Sea trials will last until the end of May. The Factory Acceptance test (FAT) step, as well as the site acceptance test (SAT) and harbor acceptance test (HAT), will all happen in May 2021. At sea live firing tests will begin next month. The delivery to the TNI-AD has not been decided yet, but could occur likely around September 2021.

« _This first X18 Combat Boat will be ready to welcome foreign delegation on second half of_ [20]_21_, » a JCD representative told _Naval News_, adding that the vessel « _will really appear as a world premier with all the latest generation of navionic and communication system_ ».




The X18 Combat Boat has been launched on April 28 in Banyuwangi Waters (PT Pindad picture)










Indonesia's New X18 Combat Boat begins on-water tests - Naval News


Indonesia's X18 Combat Boat program is moving towards first delivery, John Cockerill Defence (JCD), which is supplying the armament, told Naval News. A protoype has been put in the waters on April 28 in Banyuwangi Waters.




www.navalnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Thank you for your thorough explanation, really appreciate it. Yup regarding Indonesian wingman UCAV, I think it will be our next project starting in 2027 after the development of our MALE UCAV Black Eagle is completed in 2025 inshaAllah.
> 
> I think we have enough man power to do that despite I believe our next new administration will also likely to pursue R 80 passenger plane development starting in 2025 in cooperation with Habibie family in PT RAI.
> 
> *Indonesia Aerospace needs to complete R 80 detail design first *
> 
> For your information, PT RAI doesnt have enough design engineers for detail design phase that needs more than hundred design engineer, thus they need Indonesia Aerospace for both development and manufacturing partner of R 80 passenger plane program.
> 
> R 80 preliminary design phase (basic design) that is now being worked by PT RAI will likely finish during this administration and N 245 basic and detail design that is being worked by Indonesian Aerospace (PTDI) I believe will also finish at this administation (2019-2024).
> 
> In order to improve design expertise in Indonesia Space Agency (LAPAN), LAPAN is also included in R 80 basic design phase to learn from experience engineers in PT RAI that many are former Indonesian Aerospace engineers with huge design experience like Ilham Habibie himself as the company Chairman of Commissioners. Ilham Habibie is a former project manager of N 2130 program of Indonesia Aerospace.
> 
> With the completion of KF 21/IFX program (despite development will be continued until block 3) in 2026 inshaAllah, so Indonesia can focus on next big project that require big fund and lot of experience engineers.
> 
> *2027 as the start of the program (my proposal)*
> 
> Indonesian Aerospace I hope will work for R80 detail design in 2025-2026/27. After detail design of R 80 completes in about 1-2 years inshaAllah, so Indonesia can start on Wingman UCAV program starting in 2027.
> 
> All experience taken during the development of KF 21/IFX (which I believe to be named IF 21) will be valuable for our wingman UCAV program that should also use STEALTH design, RAM, composite material, and IWB.
> 
> As like our MALE UCAV program that needs 10 years to complete inshaAllah (starting at 2015), so the Wingman program will likely complete in 2037 where block 3 of KF 21/IFX will likely already been started to be mass produced inshaAllah.



*My proposal

Indonesia Wingman STEALTH UCAV Program (2027-2037)





*​
This program IMO is visible economically as Indonesia nominal GDP in 2035 is projected to reach 4 trillion USD. With recent trend on our trade to have a surplus, Indonesian Rupiah will likely to be more stable and get strenghten, so that 4 trillion USD nominal GDP is likely to reach under conservative 5.5-6 percent economic growth projection inshaAllah.



https://cebr.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/WELT-2021-final-23.12.pdf



Fighter developers in the future will also sell this wingman in one package, so non fighter developer country is unlikely to have the chance to penetrate this Wingman market, unless under foreign company where its origin country is fighter jet developer, so it is why Boeing Australia can develop it for Australia market under Boeing company.

This is why as Indonesia is a developer partner of KF 21/IFX fighter plane, so we have huge chance to supply our own Air Force with this wingman UCAV. All experience and knowledge we get through KF 21/IFX program can directly help our future STEALTH wingman UCAV program.

I projected Indonesia to have at least 200 KF 21/IFX until 2045 so we need around 400 Wingman UCAV which is really quite feasible in business sense for Indonesian Aerospace and other companies that could take part of the program like PT LEN Industry and PT Info Global.

To prepare for this program, we need AI research that is intended for this program from now on. I know one of Indonesia Research Agency, LIPI, has AI research where one of my cousin is one of the researchers. Previously he is in radar department.


----------



## Whizzack

X-18 Combat Boat high speed test


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Indonesia plans to have 10 attack submarines by 2029 *
May 10, 2021
 Facebook





Some of the Indonesian Navy's submarines. Photo c/o ABC News.


The Indonesia Navy (TNI-AL) has set a target to have at least 10 diesel-electric attack submarines by 2029.

According to Indonesian parliament member Dave Laksono, senior military officials presented their plan with members of the parliament, with the plan to have 10 submarines.

Currently, the TNI-AL has 4 submarines in the fleet, after the loss of one of its submarine, KRI Nanggala (402) last April 2021.

Military and defense officials also discussed about the sinking of KRI Nanggala, as well as reporting on the current condition of military equipment of the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI).

No confirmation was made on where the submarines would be acquired, or if the additional submarines to acquired are brand new or used.

But the target would also depend on the capability of the country to finance the acquisition, as the COVID-19 pandemic has wrecked the government's budget and funding capacity.

The TNI-AL currently has 3 Nagapasa-class submarines built by South Korea's Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering (DSME), and 1 Cakra-class submarine in service since 1981 and built in Germany. Both classes were based on Germany's Type 209 submarine design.

Previous reports indicated that the Indonesian Ministry of Defence has been in discussion with French and German submarine builders, while also having previous discussion with the Russian and South Korean governments regarding submarine acquisition plans.

France was said to have offered an enlarged variant of the Scorpene-class design from French naval shipbuilder Naval Group.


Germany was said to have offered the Type 214 design from ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems.


----------



## 182

deputy V KSP(palace) said: our President instructions, NO MANGKRAK project for all contracts with SOKOR. 
and she said specifically, its KFX/IFX & Submarines
so, guys it is very clear now rite

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 182

and our dear madame military analyst said, mindef will propose military spending draft for 2020-2024(RPERPRES) about +/-1790 T (rupiah)
ok lets see...

next new submarine project is france scorpene.. as she said, after her meeting with our high ranked tni. 
hey how we can build two types of submarine in same time? 
IDK guys, all these things amaze me, but im happy atm


----------



## Indos

182 said:


> deputy V KSP(palace) said: our President instructions, NO MANGKRAK project for all contracts with SOKOR.
> and she said specifically, its KFX/IFX & Submarines
> so, guys it is very clear now rite



We have clever and competent Presidential Advisor who put very strong emphasis on our local defense industry, AlhamduliLLAH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Indos said:


> We have clever and competent Presidential Advisor who put very strong emphasis on our local defense industry, AlhamduliLLAH



Don't count on your chicken before they hatch. Till then be skeptical.


----------



## Indos

182 said:


> and our dear madame military analyst said, mindef will propose military spending draft for 2020-2024(RPERPRES) about +/-1790 T (rupiah)
> ok lets see...
> 
> next new submarine project is france scorpene.. as she said, after her meeting with our high ranked tni.
> hey how we can build two types of submarine in same time?
> IDK guys, all these things amaze me, but im happy atm



This kind of reckless spending that must be made in rush before our own local industry can make them (jet fighter/submarine/MALE UCAV/ etc), since once they can make it, so no space for buying foreign equipment since we have law that forbid foreign military equipment acquisition if we can make it at home. It means no potential kick back

We should pick next Presidential candidate that has emphasis on long term plan to grow our local defense industry and increase R&D budget, rather than some one that will flush our money to buy foreign defense equipment (that could be replaced by local defense industry if we are patience enough and committed to fund our local industry program).

I am agree on Jokowi position on this


----------



## Indos

How much does your country invest in R&D?


Global spending on R&D has reached a record high of almost US$ 1.7 trillion. About 10 countries account for 80% of spending. See how much your country is investing and how it compares to others around the world.




uis.unesco.org











------------------------------------------

If we want to develop, increase our R&D spending since it has strong correlation with the economic advancement and product sophistication of one country produce, where Indonesia is very lacking


----------



## Indos

Selamat Hari Raya to you All, Maaf Lahir Bathin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> View attachment 742892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much does your country invest in R&D?
> 
> 
> Global spending on R&D has reached a record high of almost US$ 1.7 trillion. About 10 countries account for 80% of spending. See how much your country is investing and how it compares to others around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uis.unesco.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 742893
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> If we want to develop, increase our R&D spending since it has strong correlation with the economic advancement and product sophistication of one country produce, where Indonesia is very lacking



That is because Indonesia‘s growth focus is on fulfilling domestic demands. So investment mostly go to production of already existing product portfolio and distribution of goods and services. Startup should be the main driver for investments in RnD since they are the likely partner from industry to actually absorb innovation so that the RnD does not end with prototypes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Antasena boat under trial

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

*Chinese naval challenged the 800-meter deep sea to salvage the belongings of Indonesia's wrecked submarine*
*中国舰艇编队挑战800米深海，打捞出印尼失事潜艇物品*
2021年05月18日 23:03:50
来源：深圳卫视直新闻

News summary (translated from Chinese) :-
On the morning of May 18, local time, the Indonesian Navy and Chinese Navy held a joint press conference in Bali with a formation of life-saving ships to assist Indonesia, and Shenzhen Satellite TV News was the only Chinese media to attend. As of the same day, the Chinese side completed the *first phase* of the *survey mission* and achieved phased results.

A 3.7-kilometer-long and 2.5-kilometer-wide survey and salvage zone has been set around the wreckage, while the wrecked submarine has broken into three parts: Bow Section, Sail Section and Stern Section, and is sitting near a 38-meter-diameter undersea volcano crater.

So far, "Discovery 2" (Tan Suo 2) equipped with the "deep sea warrior" submersible carried out a total of 13 underwater operations, basically find out the wreckage of the wrecked submarine underwater status, collected a large number of pictures and video materials, successfully salvaged light components such as life rafts and other items, and timely handed over to the Indonesian side.

Shenzhen SATELLITE TV reporters noted that the Indonesian military at the press conference site showed some of the submarine debris, including radar warning receiver antenna, hydrophone array components, technical manuals on board the boat and life jackets of the crew.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

*Indonesia, China Make Progress in Salvaging Sunken Indonesian Submarine*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Whizzack

xuxu1457 said:


> *Indonesia, China Make Progress in Salvaging Sunken Indonesian Submarine*


This is good news indeed.. salvaging the whole submarine is unlikely (and unnecessary) but hopefully we can successfully retrieve the most important parts that can help with the investigation... Chinese assistance in this effort is very much appreciated...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 182

new gun from russia , w/o barrel and ready to install for KCR -60
i think, we are their first customer in SE







Russia’ design institute Burevestnik (a subsidiary of Rostec’s concern Uralvagonzavod) has developed a marinised variant of its new AU-220M (M for Upgraded, _Modernizirovannaya_) heavy remotely operated weapon station (ROWS). A scale model of the ROWS was unveiled at Defexpo 2020.

According to Burevestnik, the station is designed for small surface combatant vessels with a displacement of no less than 150 tonnes. The ROWS is proposed to be installed in a deck bow-mounted superstructure, which is closed in the cruising mode. Once the gun is ordered to fire, the sides of the triangular-shaped superstructure unfold. The station’s sensor suite is located in the rear part of the turret.
The baseline marinised AU-220M is armed with a 57 mm automatic gun with a rate of fire of 100-120 rounds per minute. The gun is coupled to an ammunition magazine hosting up to 148 rounds. The station’s maximum firing range reaches 14.5 km. The main gun has an elevation angle between -7° and +85°, while the gun mount provides a -160° – +160° azimuth angle.

The module itself weighs 5 tonnes; the weight of the mount with additional ammunition is some 3.5 tonnes.

Owing to the capability of firing rounds of legacy and existing 57 mm artillery systems, the AU-220M has high cost-effectiveness ratio.

Russia’s Rosoboronexport (a subsidiary of Rostec) arms exporting company has already introduced to the global market a variant of the AU-220M ROWS for ground combat platforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

So this project is actually still ongoing...? Good I guess... 🤔 

------------------------------------------------------------- 

19 MAY 2021

*Allison announces involvement in Indonesia's Harimau project*
by Jon Grevatt



US company Allison Transmission has confirmed its inclusion in the Indonesian programme to build the Harimau medium tank for the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI).

Allison Transmission said on 18 May that it has recently collaborated with other key contractors on the Harimau programme to integrate its “cross-drive transmission technology” onto the 30-tonne tank.





Allison has said it is supplying its transmission technologies for Indonesia’s Harimau medium tank programme. (FNSS)
The transmission, it said, provides propulsion, steering and braking capabilities and is manufactured under licence by Caterpillar Defense in the United Kingdom.

“Most recently Allison Transmission has collaborated with Caterpillar Defense, [Turkish firm] FNSS, and [Indonesia’s] PT Pindad to provide a new medium tank to the Indonesian Armed Forces known as the Harimau,” said a press release.

This co-operation follows an agreement between PT Pindad and FNSS – a joint venture between Turkey’s Nurol Holding and BAE Systems – in February 2019 to start production of an initial 18 tanks. Some of these tanks are expected to be built in Turkey, with the remainder by PT Pindad at its facilities in Bandung.

The tank is powered by an unregulated Caterpillar C13 diesel engine and its armament is provided by a John Cockerill Defence C3105 two-man turret, carrying a Cockerill 105 high-pressure (HP) gun.







__





Allison announces involvement in Indonesia's Harimau project


US company Allison Transmission has confirmed its inclusion in the Indonesian programme to build the Harimau medium tank for the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI).



www.janes.com


----------



## sahureka2

182 said:


> View attachment 745438
> 
> 
> new gun from russia , w/o barrel and ready to install for KCR -60
> i think, we are their first customer in SE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia’ design institute Burevestnik (a subsidiary of Rostec’s concern Uralvagonzavod) has developed a marinised variant of its new AU-220M (M for Upgraded, _Modernizirovannaya_) heavy remotely operated weapon station (ROWS). A scale model of the ROWS was unveiled at Defexpo 2020.
> 
> According to Burevestnik, the station is designed for small surface combatant vessels with a displacement of no less than 150 tonnes. The ROWS is proposed to be installed in a deck bow-mounted superstructure, which is closed in the cruising mode. Once the gun is ordered to fire, the sides of the triangular-shaped superstructure unfold. The station’s sensor suite is located in the rear part of the turret.
> The baseline marinised AU-220M is armed with a 57 mm automatic gun with a rate of fire of 100-120 rounds per minute. The gun is coupled to an ammunition magazine hosting up to 148 rounds. The station’s maximum firing range reaches 14.5 km. The main gun has an elevation angle between -7° and +85°, while the gun mount provides a -160° – +160° azimuth angle.
> 
> The module itself weighs 5 tonnes; the weight of the mount with additional ammunition is some 3.5 tonnes.
> 
> Owing to the capability of firing rounds of legacy and existing 57 mm artillery systems, the AU-220M has high cost-effectiveness ratio.
> 
> Russia’s Rosoboronexport (a subsidiary of Rostec) arms exporting company has already introduced to the global market a variant of the AU-220M ROWS for ground combat platforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Japan Offers to Jointly Build Warship with Indonesia*

If the project materializes, it would strengthen Indonesia’s ability to deter Chinese intimidation in the South China Sea, and reinforce Japan’s cooperation with ASEAN.





Published 10 hours ago 
on
May 21, 2021 

By
The Sankei Shimbun 







December 2020 launch of Japan's new 'FFM' type frigate, JS Kumano 
The Japanese government hopes to enter into a contract with Indonesia for joint manufacturing of maritime vessels based on the design of a Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (MSDF) destroyer, it was learned on May 11. 

Under Japan’s 2014 “Three Principles on Transfer of Defense Equipment and Technology,” the transfer of defense-related equipment for purposes such as surveillance and rescue operations is permitted, but the transfer of vessels such as frigates, which have lethal potential, is not. 

However, joint production provides a legitimate path for assisting Indonesia with its needs for maritime monitoring vessels. The envisioned Japan-Indonesia joint production of a destroyer, if materialized, would be the first of its kind.

Japan, Italy, and Turkey are competing for defense-related vessel contracts with Jakarta.
Indonesia, a major power of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), has also been exposed to intimidation from China in the South China Sea. If Japan is successful in winning the joint manufacturing contract, it would expedite the strengthening cooperation with Indonesia and help hold China in check.
The prototype for the joint production proposal is the latest model of MSDF multi-mission frigate (FFM), currently scheduled to be commissioned in March 2022. In addition to anti-submarine, anti-aircraft, and naval battle abilities, this model also has anti-mine capabilities.

There are five categories of activity for which the transfer of defense equipment and technology is allowed under the three-point principles of 2014: rescue and relief; transportation, patrol, surveillance; and minesweeping. 

Japan’s first-ever export of “finished defense products” was a package of air-defense radar units for patrol and surveillance, under an August 2020 contract with the Philippines. Maritime vessels for transportation, rescue, and relief can also be exported, but vessels with naval artillery aboard would not be allowed under the three-point principles. 



_A flotilla of Chinese maritime militia “fishing” vessels like the one found by Indonesia in its waters. This photograph is from an aggressive gathering of Chinese vessels around Japan’s Senkaku Islands (September 2020)_

Bearing these constraints in mind, the Japanese government has determined that relocation of a frigate after it is built would be permissible if its construction is carried out as a joint development or joint production project. Adoption of a joint production formula based on the existing MSDF frigate is considered preferable, according to government sources, since joint development of a frigate is sure to take time before completion. It also has the advantage of further deepening bilateral cooperation through technology transfers and related collaborative activities, the sources said.

Indonesia’s Natuna Islands at the southern tip of the South China Sea, and part of the Indonesian exclusive economic zone (EEZ), are overlapped by China’s unilateral “nine-dash line” that covers expansive claims in the area but which the Permanent Court of Arbitration in the Hague ruled had “no legal basis.”
In December 2019, the Indonesian authorities confirmed that their patrol vessels had found a flotilla of Chinese fishing boats escorted by a government vessel belonging to the China Coast Guard engaged in illegal fishing operations inside the Indonesian EEZ. Since then, Indonesia has been deploying its naval vessels in the region, but it is anxious to obtain new naval vessels as early as possible. 






Japan Offers to Jointly Build Warship with Indonesia


If the project materializes, it would strengthen Indonesia’s ability to deter Chinese intimidation in the South China Sea, and reinforce Japan’s cooperation with ASEAN.



japan-forward.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Latest statement from Mindef Prabowo : 40 % of defense equipment acquisition must come from local defense industries

While that last paragraph on the report is old news and planning ministry only approve 1.6 billion USD for fighter acquisition until 2024 (MoF in the other hand, look like, hasnt given the green light yet).









Indonesia akan bangun pengadaan alutsista dari luar negeri


Menteri Pertahanan Prabowo Subianto menegaskan pengadaan alutsista akan memuat kandungan lokal serta transfer teknologi - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr






I think during Jokowi first term, almost 60 % defense equipment acquisition already comes from local industry, this is why many people cannot see "catchy" weapon during Jokowi first term while actually he is helping our defense industry to grow (although he should have paid KFX/IFX payments instead of delaying it)


----------



## Whizzack

Some updates on X-18 "Tank Boat" :
"Tank Boat" can carry up to 60 personnel+5 crews,max speed 40 knots and max range of 600 nautical miles. Weaponry included 30mm RCWS cannon and 2x 12,7mm MG. It is expected to support TNI ops in swaps,sea,river and coastal areas, and also sea and coast guard duties.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396436314858291200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396428726691270656

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

This is not surprising and the budget itselves has already been revealed early this year and we should have known already from the amount of money being put as Down Payment for the foreign loan.

It is 80 % sure that it will likely be another Changbogo second batch and President advisor have already stated the important of KFX/IFX and Changbogo second batch program. Both are related to enhancing our local defense industry and strategic relation with South Korea.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396909866745278464


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## J.Brody

Whizzack said:


> Some updates on X-18 "Tank Boat" :
> "Tank Boat" can carry up to 60 personnel+5 crews,max speed 40 knots and max range of 600 nautical miles. Weaponry included 30mm RCWS cannon and 2x 12,7mm MG. It is expected to support TNI ops in swaps,sea,river and coastal areas, and also sea and coast guard duties.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396436314858291200
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396428726691270656



Dang! the Catamaran concept really is improving stability of the boat on the move, it's like a Camera with OIS


----------



## 182

2021-05-27

*Terma Radar Selected for Indonesian Navy Hospital Assistance Ships*

Terma was recently awarded a contract to supply a SCANTER 6002 radar for the latest Indonesian Navy’s Hospital Assistance Ship (BRS). The radar delivery is planned for June 2021. The award follows a previous contract signed in 2019 to supply a similar radar for the BRS “Wahidin Soedirohusodo”, delivered in January 2021.










*Jakarta, May 27 2021 *- Hospital ships are vessels designed to act as floating medical treatment facilities for humanitarian missions or for use in war zones. Under the new contract, Terma will deliver the radar in June 2021 to support the latest Indonesian Navy Hospital Assistance Ship (BRS).

The Indonesian Navy’s BRS built in Surabaya by the Indonesian state-owned shipyard PT PAL is 124 meters long, 21.8 meters wide, and able to host more than 600 people including crew, troops, and patients. According to PT PAL, the BRS can accommodate medical personnel to carry-out operational missions equivalent to those of a regular hospital. The BRS will be fitted with polyclinic facilities, emergency rooms, a radiology unit, and more.

Indonesia being prone to natural disasters such as earthquakes, volcanic eruptions, and tsunamis, assets such as the Hospital Ships are paramount to promptly ensure rescue and evacuation missions when needed. For this specific capability, each Hospital Ship is equipped with two helicopter landing spots, ensuring that the personnel, as well as the patients, can be readily and safely moved to and from the vessel.

The SCANTER 6002 is a surveillance radar with unparalleled helicopter landing control capabilities, which perfectly suits the missions carried out by the Hospital Ships.

Throughout the years, Terma has supplied numerous mission critical solutions in Indonesia, for all theatres of operations (air, land and sea). The main customers include the Indonesian Navy and Air Force, the Indonesian Coast Guards (Bakamla) and Sea and Coast Guard (KPLP), the Directorate General of Sea Transportation (DGST), and Jakarta Soekarno–Hatta International Airport.

In January 2019, Terma was awarded a major contract for the supply of complete C-Series Combat suites for four KCR-60 Fast Attack Craft also including SCANTER surveillance radars.

“Indonesia is a very important market for the development of Terma in the region and beyond” said Anupam Narain Mathur, VP & GM Terma Asia Pacific. “Through strong partnerships and close collaboration, Terma aims at supporting Indonesia to improve its capability in developing and maintaining mission critical systems, ensuring self-reliance and in the end human safety”.

In Asia Pacific alone, more than 500 SCANTER radars are in operation on land and at sea to support missions such as coastal surveillance, vessel traffic management, and airport surface movement and naval surveillance. Globally, Terma has delivered more than 3,000 SCANTER radars.


----------



## 182

back in 2019 news,

*Ambassador Bagas Hapsoro met with BAE Systems Bofors AB*

24/09/2019 14:45 PM

In his opening remarks, Ambassador Hapsoro stated that the visit was intended for a collegial and wide-ranging discussion on the development of cooperation between PT. PAL Indonesia and BAE Systems Bofors in the area of acquisition of naval guns for Indonesian KCR-60 fast missile boats and the update on the delivery of the two Mk3 57 cannons that are scheduled to be delivered to Indonesia in 2021. 


today's news,


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397880829792165892


----------



## UMNOPutra

Sorry to say .. It seems that the discussion circulating about the procurement of weapons planned by your Defense Minister Prabowo is getting more and more "nonsense" and totally "irrational" ...

What really happened to your Defense Minister at this time?


----------



## Indos

UMNOPutra said:


> Sorry to say .. It seems that the discussion circulating about the procurement of weapons planned by your Defense Minister Prabowo is getting more and more "nonsense" and totally "irrational" ...
> 
> What really happened to your Defense Minister at this time?



I would say Prabowo lacks of strategic thinking, buying weapons from either East (Russia ) or West (US, British, France) can make Indonesia vulnerable since Indonesia has experienced getting embargo from both USSR (Soviet) and West (US and British).

Nothing is stable in international politics, we can get stabbed by West if for instant we make mistake in Papua like what happened when our soldiers in East Timor opened fire to East Timor protester which is known as Santa Cruz massacre that lead to US and British embargo for 10 years (1995-2005). Papuan is in majority Christian, so they share some Christian sentiment with that province. Just remember what happen with East Timor and South Sudan.

*What we should do with our budget to make it more effective*

The best strategy is to help defense industry, improve industrialization and economy. We should wait our local industry to make the weapon like buying Rafale or F 15 EX now should be replaced with buying KF 21/IFX about 6 years from now as the mass production stage is started in 2026 inshaAllah. Of course many components still come from the West, but in order to reach full independent there are steps to take, and if we dont do now, we will be dependen forever

Other like buying MALE UCAV from foreign nations should be replaced by buying our own MALE UCAV starting in 2025 or 2026 where the mass production will be started inshaAllah. We have already had severa Israli and China drone as comparison, so no need to buy more Male UCAV drone at this moment. Buying the drone now will decrease our own industry future market and instead helping foreign nation defense industry. This condition will also happen in other product that is currently under development, like KF 21/IFX. 

Defense budget can be more useful at this term (2021-2024) to finance our own R&D program where Indonesia is so lack and buying weapons that we dont make (and dont have immediate program) like big transport plane ( C 130 ), MRTT, AWACS, and also some missiles as we are still lack on AA and A2G missiles in reasonable amount.

Even it can be used to make IFX production facility and also increase N 219 production capacity. Our crucial project like Sumatra highway road still face lack of funding despite it is very important to make our economy competitive. Making sure our economy is progressing and healthy is necessary even if we talk about defense strenght. USA for instant is beaten by China due to economy and industry, not due to which one has more defense equipments than the other one.

Indigenous Rhan 122 B rocket and its indigenous MLRS system should also be bought instead of becoming prototypes forever as even Rhan 122 B
has already reached military target to reach 35 km and the MLRS is acknowledge by Army tester as having good quality.






More Pindad medium tank and Badak Fire Support Vehicle should be ordered as well while waiting local defense industry to make more sophisticated weapons like fighter jet and UCAV

CN 235 ASW and gunships should also be ordered as both can be made by local industry and very important defense equipment. CN 235 ASW is also crucial during submarine rescue operation and CN 235 gunship is really good platform to conduct patrol operation in Papua and also will be very good export potential, but our Armed force need to buy first to convince foreign buyers

Buying many radar should be wait our own 3 D radar program that will likely complete in 2024. At least at that time we have good capablity and bargain power and can lead to join program radar with Western countries.

*Threat analysis until 2040*

The geopolitics of South China Sea (SCS) is still calm with US is still very strong and its economy is even still growing, China is not fool to sacrifice its economic and technology development by start attacking her neighbor in SCS. It is economy and technological advancement that will make China defeat USA, making a war with US in SCS is very fool. Or even if USA doesnt intervere, there will be economic blockade to China and this will make China progress is very hampered, something that China doesnt want to do. Chinese leaders are not fool and stupid. I can say, at least until 2040 the region will likely be very safe.

Any way, Indonesia dispute with China nine dash line is relatively small and located in the edge of SCS, if China lead by crazy, he will make military advanture to Vietnam and Philippine first and Indonesia will likely be spared since many of their industry depend on Indonesian coal. Even if our agreement with China CATL reach concrete contract, it means they will have some meaningful dependence on our EV battery industry supply chain as well.

*South China Sea (SCS) and its economic and strategic important *

The economic important of SCS is getting less and less as EV industry is projected to replace combustion cars/motorcycle/buses as previously SCS is regarded as important due to its oil and gas potential. And despite this potential, until now there is no really huge oil and gas field there, of course Indonesia has found and extracted some of them, but the potency is not really great and since it will be deep sea oil and gas project, so the cost will be much higher than oil and gas field in Saudi for example.

Beside that, China as country that becomes rich due to trade, of course wants to see SCS as always become an open sea and one of the main reason of why China put military base there would be probably to make it protected from pirates and possible grab from Vietnam in the future, there is national politics as well that play so making base there would make the regime there get more domestic support politically.

*Economy and local defense industry should be the focus*

But of course Indonesia should still be prepared and because we have still another 20 years to prepare, we should have more focus on local defense industry and economic progress. Why economic progress ? It is because a Giant like China cannot be dealth with country that doesnt have powerful economic power, it will be useless since economic power will determine how much we are going to spend in military and strong local defense industry will make our defense spending more sustainable economically.

The period from now until 2025 is also critical, Indonesia should make sure its economy is competitive enough during the start of RCEP (FTA ASEAN-China-Japan-Korea-Australia-New Zealan). We have to focus more on economy (making it healthy and competitive) and industrialization (including growing our local defense industry and its ecosystem industries).

We need to get the positive momentum during the start of RCEP and maintain it, actually 2021 is already seen as the year to see which one will benefit more from that trade group, if we can manage to have strong growth during this 5 years period with healthy debt to GDP ratio, we can have long term positive trend of foreign direct investment that is caused by the momentum we can create (with the help of Allah) during the first 2-3 years of RCEP start.

If we cannot compete in RCEP, it means the possibility for Indonesia to balance China power in South East Asia after possible USA retreat after 2040 will be gone. This is why our defense strategists should think long term and should have economic and industry perspective before making any threat projection and analysis.

*Immediate China threat perception*

Immediate China treat perception is basically prompted by foreign defense equipment brokers and also schoolars from Singapore/Australia/New Zealand that wants Indonesia to buy as many weapon as it could from the West and in process destroy the development of our local defense industry since it means Indonesia will become so dependent to The West, so less possibility to attack SIngapore/Australia/NZ when Indonesia economy (nominal GDP) reach 3-4 trillion USD in 2035 inshaAllah (projected by many institutions like CEBR and Mckensy).

With that large GDP, Indonesia will have capability to have large defense budget, possibly around 3 until 4 times current budget after 2030 which follow conservative defense spending of 1% from total GDP figure. ( Indonesia defense spending history shows its defense spending is always less than 1 percent of its GDP since Soeharto regime until now).

-----------------------------------------------

So far Prabowo dream is still controlled by our current Presiden and his economic team who have more rational and better strategic thinking than him

*Here latest update about our budget management*

*Indonesia's plan to procure Rafale fighters hampered by funding roadblock*

by Ridzwan Rahmat

25 May 2021

The Indonesian Ministry of Defense (MOD) has made further progress in its effort to procure 36 Rafale multirole fighter aircraft from Dassault Aviation but a formal contract may be delayed by a lack of clarity over funding sources.


In February, a delegation of senior Indonesian MOD officials led by Major General Dadang Hedrayudha, director general of the ministry's defence potential department, completed the latest round of negotiations with Dassault Aviation's vice-president for business development Jean Claude Piccirillo, and vice-president for offset Michael Paskoff.


The negotiations, which largely covered offset and financing arrangements, went well, Maj Gen Dadang said in February. The MOD has since raised a request for the programme to be funded with foreign-sourced loans, ministry officials disclosed in March.


*However, a schedule of national projects that have been approved for foreign funding was obtained by Janes on 21 May. It confirms that Rafale programme has not been included. The schedule is published annually by the Indonesian Ministry of National Development Planning (Kementerian Perencanaan Pembangunan Nasional: BAPPENAS), and it spells out national programmes for which foreign loans can be obtained for the year.*

As such, given the lack of endorsement from the BAPPENAS, the bid to procure 36 Rafale fighters has not been gazetted by the Indonesian Ministry of Finance (MOF) as a defence procurement programme for the 2021 financial year.


_Janes_


--------------------------------------------------------





Indonesia's plan to procure Rafale fighters hampered by funding roadblock


The Indonesian Ministry of Defense (MOD) has made further progress in its effort to procure 36 Rafale multirole fighter aircraft from Dassault Aviation but a formal...



www.janes.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *Immediate China threat perception*
> 
> Immediate China treat perception is basically prompted by foreign defense equipment brokers and also schoolars from Singapore/Australia/New Zealand that wants Indonesia to buy as many weapon as it could from the West and in process destroy the development of our local defense industry since it means Indonesia will become so dependent to The West, so less possibility to attack SIngapore/Australia/NZ when Indonesia economy (nominal GDP) reach 3-4 trillion USD in 2035 inshaAllah (projected by many institutions like CEBR and Mckensy).
> 
> With that large GDP, Indonesia will have capability to have large defense budget, possibly around 3 until 4 times current budget after 2030 which follow conservative defense spending of 1% from total GDP figure. ( Indonesia defense spending history shows its defense spending is always less than 1 percent of its GDP since Soeharto regime until now).



And we have to make sure that if we manage to have nominal GDP of 4 trillion USD in 2035 with the help of Allah as projected by CEBR with conservative growth of 5.5 percent until 6 percent until 2035, we should have defense spending that in large majority is absorbed by our local defense industry.

In order to make it happen, we should put much emphasis on our local defense industry from now on. If we are patience enough to let our local industry grow while keep giving them enough order and put enough spending on R&D of our research institution and defense industry SOE, we will likely to see our local defense industry to absorb our possible huge defense spending after 2030 inshaAllah.

The figure of possible defense spending in 2035 with 1 % of GDP is staggering, which is 40 billion USD a year from current around 9, 3 billion USD. This will also be supported by our own banking system that will also likely to grow as well that will provide domestic loan to our defense procurement that will be absorbed by local defense industry.

Talking about the CEBR growth projection of 5.5 percent until 6 percent for over a decade, it is now supported by recent economic projection by Fitch rating after first quarter data has been released and also new development of strong trade surplus which have been going on for 12 consequtive months- which means more stable Rupiah and which also show increase economy competitiveness that make us hopeful we can possibly win economic competition within RCEP region if we keep improving our economy competitiveness and maintain healthiness in our economy.

*Impact to further industrialization *

And since almost all of our local defense companies (state owned and private sectors) have both defense and civil division, it makes the revenue they get from their defense division will have direct impact on their civilian division. We know how German and Japanese defense companies during WW2 become ones of their leading companies which industrialize both countries after the end of WW2.


*Prudent economic policy should still become our main characteristic in managing our economy and government spending *

We have to keep debt to GDP ratio at 40 % at maximum until 2025, so we will spare more room if future economic shock happen again. We are basically helped with our previous prudent economic policy that make us have low debt to GDP ratio (30 percent) when we were about to face this pandemic period.

This prudent economic policy has made us advance more than our competitor during any economic shock, 2008 and now 2020-2021, and it also make our government able to provide financial assistance to our people if necessary like what happen during the year 2020.

Change in fundamental economy where debt to GDP ratio increases quite significantly will also pressure our Rupiah which is still in straggling mode since the pandemic comes in early 2020.

So better we think long term and with strategic thinking than short term ones. Unnecessary and big foreign loan will make our debt to GDP ratio skyrocketing, thus it will in turn make our Government bond interest raise which means more expensive loan while in the process we will lost the opportunity to use foreign loan (from bond market) for more productive and urgent program.

*Following Prabowo plan will also **make our local defense industry future market get much smaller. The plan will also suck our future defense spending to pay foreign loan for the next 28 years that fund foreign defense equipment that could be useless if we face any embargo from either West and East in the future.*


----------



## Whizzack

Hmm... $125B for about 25 years is actually not that much... it's just $5B annually... But I believe this budget is separate from the annual defense budget allocated to the Defense Ministry (currently about $9B annually), and is intended exclusively for procurement and sustainment of new military hardware (local and imported)... 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Indonesia reveals USD125 billion military modernisation plan*
by Jon Grevatt & Andrew MacDonald

A draft regulation from Indonesia’s presidential office has outlined the requirement for investment of USD125 billion in military modernisation through to the mid-2040s. The funding proposal is indicative of Indonesia’s military ambitions and its growing concerns about regional security.

The draft regulation – entitled ‘Fulfilling the Defence and Security Equipment Needs of the Ministry of Defence and Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) 2020-24’ – was issued recently but requires various approvals from ministries and the House of Representatives before enactment. The investment plan also highlights Indonesia’s continuing dependency on foreign loans.





Indonesia has stated a requirement for funding worth USD125 billion in military investment through to the mid-2040s. The country’s modernisation requirements are thought to include Lockheed Martin F-16V fighter aircraft. (Lockheed Martin)
The proposed regulation details the requirement for USD124.9 billion for TNI modernisation funding over a period of five ‘strategic plans’ each lasting five years. The first strategic plan runs 2020–24 and coincides with the final phase of the TNI’s Minimum Essential Force (MEF) programme, while the last will be 2040–44.

The document proposes funding of USD79 billion for defence equipment during this 25-year period, USD32.5 billion for sustainment, and the remaining USD13.4 billion for interest payments on foreign loans.

The regulation prioritises sourcing TNI modernisation requirements from local industry. However, it states, “In the event that domestic products cannot be [procured], then foreign products can be used.”

When defence equipment is imported, the regulation identifies the requirement to enforce “technology transfers and offsets” to support local industry’s involvement in the procurement. This industrial strategy also includes the provision of countertrade through which Indonesia seeks to export local commodities in part exchange for materiel.






Indonesia reveals USD125 billion military modernisation plan


A draft regulation from Indonesia’s presidential office has outlined the requirement for investment of USD125 billion in military modernisation through to the mid-2040s....



www.janes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> Hmm... $125B for about 25 years is actually not that much... it's just $5B annually... But I believe this budget is separate from the annual defense budget allocated to the Defense Ministry (currently about $9B annually), and is intended exclusively for procurement and sustainment of new military hardware (local and imported)...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Indonesia reveals USD125 billion military modernisation plan*
> by Jon Grevatt & Andrew MacDonald
> 
> A draft regulation from Indonesia’s presidential office has outlined the requirement for investment of USD125 billion in military modernisation through to the mid-2040s. The funding proposal is indicative of Indonesia’s military ambitions and its growing concerns about regional security.
> 
> The draft regulation – entitled ‘Fulfilling the Defence and Security Equipment Needs of the Ministry of Defence and Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) 2020-24’ – was issued recently but requires various approvals from ministries and the House of Representatives before enactment. The investment plan also highlights Indonesia’s continuing dependency on foreign loans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia has stated a requirement for funding worth USD125 billion in military investment through to the mid-2040s. The country’s modernisation requirements are thought to include Lockheed Martin F-16V fighter aircraft. (Lockheed Martin)
> The proposed regulation details the requirement for USD124.9 billion for TNI modernisation funding over a period of five ‘strategic plans’ each lasting five years. The first strategic plan runs 2020–24 and coincides with the final phase of the TNI’s Minimum Essential Force (MEF) programme, while the last will be 2040–44.
> 
> The document proposes funding of USD79 billion for defence equipment during this 25-year period, USD32.5 billion for sustainment, and the remaining USD13.4 billion for interest payments on foreign loans.
> 
> The regulation prioritises sourcing TNI modernisation requirements from local industry. However, it states, “In the event that domestic products cannot be [procured], then foreign products can be used.”
> 
> When defence equipment is imported, the regulation identifies the requirement to enforce “technology transfers and offsets” to support local industry’s involvement in the procurement. This industrial strategy also includes the provision of countertrade through which Indonesia seeks to export local commodities in part exchange for materiel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia reveals USD125 billion military modernisation plan
> 
> 
> A draft regulation from Indonesia’s presidential office has outlined the requirement for investment of USD125 billion in military modernisation through to the mid-2040s....
> 
> 
> 
> www.janes.com



How can you say not much ? They want to order foreign defense equipment 125 billion USD in one go until 2024 (complete in 2024) while the payment will be paid gradually until 28 years.

This plan will destroy our local defense industry by eliminating their future market until the next 28 years thus hinder their natural growth.


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> How can you say not much ? They want to order foreign defense equipment 125 billion USD in one go until 2024 (complete in 2024) while the payment will be paid gradually until 28 years.
> 
> This plan will destroy our local defense industry by eliminating their future market until the next 28 years thus hinder their natural growth.



Huh..? It doesn't say anywhere in this article (or in any other articles I have read) that it will all be spent in only one go until 2024... on the contrary the below is true..

"_The proposed regulation details the requirement for USD124.9 billion for TNI modernisation funding *over a period of five ‘strategic plans’ each lasting five years.* The first strategic plan runs 2020–24 and coincides with the final phase of the TNI’s Minimum Essential Force (MEF) programme, while the last will be 2040–44_."

In short, this funding will be spread over 25 years (5 periods @5 years/period).. also note that nowhere did it mention that this fund will all be spent for foreign / imported arms only.. so we can be sure that domestic arms manufacturers will also get their fair share of purchases from this funding.. especially since we have laws prioritising domestic purchase (and manufacture) over foreign imports..

I rather like this new plan, as it decouples the budget for modernization from the annual defense budget, and most importantly, allocated the modernization budget a fixed amount of funding...

I also don't consider the amount ($125B) as excessive, since if we average it over 25 years, the annual amount is just $5B, which is well within our economic capability...

Now our next task is to ensure that this modernization budget be matched with an equally good planning and implementation... and not be wasted by inefficiencies or corruption..

This modernisation plan is totally different to the crash program of the 50's - 60's when we imported vast amounts of weaponry in preparation of Trikora while sacrificing domestic manufacturing..


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> Huh..? It doesn't say anywhere in this article (or in any other articles I have read) that it will all be spent in only one go until 2024... on the contrary the below is true..
> 
> "_The proposed regulation details the requirement for USD124.9 billion for TNI modernisation funding *over a period of five ‘strategic plans’ each lasting five years.* The first strategic plan runs 2020–24 and coincides with the final phase of the TNI’s Minimum Essential Force (MEF) programme, while the last will be 2040–44_."
> 
> In short, this funding will be spread over 25 years (5 periods @5 years/period).. also note that nowhere did it mention that this fund will all be spent for foreign / imported arms only.. so we can be sure that domestic arms manufacturers will also get their fair share of purchases from this funding.. especially since we have laws prioritising domestic purchase (and manufacture) over foreign imports..
> 
> I rather like this new plan, as it decouples the budget for modernization from the annual defense budget, and most importantly, allocated the modernization budget a fixed amount of funding...
> 
> I also don't consider the amount ($125B) as excessive, since if we average it over 25 years, the annual amount is just $5B, which is well within our economic capability...
> 
> Now our next task is to ensure that this modernization budget be matched with an equally good planning and implementation... and not be wasted by inefficiencies or corruption..
> 
> This modernisation plan is totally different to the crash program of the 50's - 60's when we imported vast amounts of weaponry in preparation of Trikora while sacrificing domestic manufacturing..



Jane defense reporting is not clear and can make the readers mislead of what the actual plan is. Trust our own media when it come to our plan since they have more information about this.

This I will give you the explanation coming from Mindef Spoke person himself, Listen to what he said carefully. Before, Mindef top position also said the same that the amount will be for 2020-2024 period while 25-28 years later is about the payment that will be paid gradually, but I sow it on TV so cannot bring it here.

What I can say it shows Prabowo lacks economics understanding and really dont care with our own local defense industry. It is good and bless that Jokowi put him as Mindef so we can see what he will do with power.

What I can say is that it is stil draft made by Prabowo in Mindef circle and hanst been brought to President office. I would say it will be failed in President office inshaAllah by seeing what President advisor comment about the Prabowo plan (Previous page)

*Mindef spoke person commenting 2 days ago (start listening at 3.30)

1. The spending will be completed in this period/Renstra ( 2019-2024)
2. It will be financed with foreign loan (so it will be foreign defense equipments)

Comes directly from Mindef Spokeperson mouth himself*






Local defense industry is not adequate to absorb huge order with their current capacity and also domestic bank dont have the capacity to finance the program if huge portion of the plan is for local defense products because the order will be completed in this term (2021-2024).

It is related to foreign defense equipment and foreign loan. You can understand more if you listen to top Mindef people that it is all talking about foreign defense equipment and foreign loan


----------



## Aghost132483

Those huge budget should be spent domestically by transfer technology, it could help our local industry, local vendor, jobs, and multiply effect on economy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> This kind of reckless spending that must be made in rush before our own local industry can make them (jet fighter/submarine/MALE UCAV/ etc), since once they can make it, so no space for buying foreign equipment since we have law that forbid foreign military equipment acquisition if we can make it at home. It means no potential kick back
> 
> We should pick next Presidential candidate that has emphasis on long term plan to grow our local defense industry and increase R&D budget, rather than some one that will flush our money to buy foreign defense equipment (that could be replaced by local defense industry if we are patience enough and committed to fund our local industry program).
> 
> I am agree on Jokowi position on this



This is an example of how to make the acquisition effecient and effective for both Indonesian AirForce and Indonesian economy by not buying Rafale until 2024 and wait for indigenous program instead.

*Positive effects :*

1. *Air Force*

Improve capability since KF 21/IFX is 4.5 generation fighter and upgradable to 5 generation fighters

Possible more fighters are acquired due to cheaper price of KF 21/IFX for both acquisition (65 million USD) and maintenance cost

Communality in maintenance and operation by not operate too many of fighter type thus create less complexity and also lower maintenance and operation cost since PTDI is part of the OEM.

Increase deterrence by :

Decrease dependency on foreign country in the acquisition. local Upgrade and Future Refurbished program by local industry.

2. *Indonesia local defense industry*

Improving knowledge, technology and human resource base, boosting production and Indonesian Aerospace brand name.

Giving opportunity for other related Aerospace related company like InfoGlobal, PT LEN Industry, PT Nusantara Turbin to contribute on the program and thus giving them chance to grow in fighter jet components market.

3. *Indonesian economy*

Current situation: Lower Debt to equity ratio by not adding unnecessary foreign loan. Giving the government better image in the perception of Rating agency like Fitch rating due to its prudent economic policy

After KF 21/IFX reach mass production inshaAllah: local production, possibility to grow avionics and other aerospace related industries, much cheaper than Rafale and F 15 EX.

Effective and efficient spending

Retain more foreign exchange, hence strengthen currency

4.* Indonesian brand image*

Important to boost Indonesian hightech products like aircraft, electronics, sofware, and others image in the perception of both domestic and foreign market.

5. *Geopolitics*

Developing and making 5 generation fighter will increase the global leaders perception toward Indonesia

6. *Mental Revolution*

Giving high confident to all Indonesian and improve "We can make it" mind set among Indonesian.

----------------------------------------------------------

*Threat analysis *


The situation in SCS is still relatively calm since USA is still very strong and China will not want to jeopardize its economic development by launching any military assault in the region at least until 2040.

Any way, it will be Vietnam, Philippine, and Malaysia/Brunei who will be targeted by China if that country is lead by crazy (which is not the case of current leadership). Indonesia will likely be spared by China as the dispute is not significant and happen in the edge of China nine dash claim.

We should focus on how to accelerate our local defense program and put more R&D on it. Radar acquisition IMO should also wait our two radar programs that are planned by Bappenas and PT LEN Industry (3 D radar). Getting foreign join program should also be done with the promise to make many RADAR so that TOT packet can be really significant.


----------



## 182

*Indonesia acquires A-220M naval guns for KCR-60M attack craft*

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) has acquired two A-220M 57 mm naval guns from Russia, and is now installing the first unit on a KCR-60M fast-attack craft.

Images provided to _Janes _ from two separate industry sources confirm that one of the naval gun units is being incorporated as the primary weapon for the second-of-class, KRI _Tombak_ (629).

_Janes_ first reported in February 2018 that the TNI-AL was considering the A-220M for two vessels in the KCR-60M class.

These new weapons are replacing the vessels' older Bofors 40 mm cannons that were salvaged from the decommissioned landing ship tank (LST) vessel, KRI _Teluk Semangka_ (512), as an interim measure to provide the KCR-60M with naval gunfire support capabilities.

According to product literature published by JSC Central Research Institute Burevestnik, the А-220М is designed to engage air, surface, and coastal targets. It has a maximum range of up to 12 km when engaging surface targets, and 8 km when engaging aerial targets.

_Janes_ understands that the A-220M that was supplied to Indonesia features a deck mounting and a barrel-cooling system that has been customised specifically for the KCR-60M class, given space constraints beneath the vessel's deck.

The weapon is also equipped with its own electro-optical and radar-guided weapon control system and can accommodate up to 400 on-mount ammunition rounds.

>before






>after

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Indos said:


> This is an example of how to make the acquisition effecient and effective for both Indonesian AirForce and Indonesian economy by not buying Rafale until 2024 and wait for indigenous program instead.
> 
> *Positive effects :*
> 
> 1. *Air Force*
> 
> Improve capability since KF 21/IFX is 4.5 generation fighter and upgradable to 5 generation fighters
> 
> Possible more fighters are acquired due to cheaper price of KF 21/IFX for both acquisition (65 million USD) and maintenance cost
> 
> Communality in maintenance and operation by not operate too many of fighter type thus create less complexity and also lower maintenance and operation cost since PTDI is part of the OEM.
> 
> Increase deterrence by :
> 
> Decrease dependency on foreign country in the acquisition. local Upgrade and Future Refurbished program by local industry.
> 
> 2. *Indonesia local defense industry*
> 
> Improving knowledge, technology and human resource base, boosting production and Indonesian Aerospace brand name.
> 
> Giving opportunity for other related Aerospace related company like InfoGlobal, PT LEN Industry, PT Nusantara Turbin to contribute on the program and thus giving them chance to grow in fighter jet components market.
> 
> 3. *Indonesian economy*
> 
> Current situation: Lower Debt to equity ratio by not adding unnecessary foreign loan. Giving the government better image in the perception of Rating agency like Fitch rating due to its prudent economic policy
> 
> After KF 21/IFX reach mass production inshaAllah: local production, possibility to grow avionics and other aerospace related industries, much cheaper than Rafale and F 15 EX.
> 
> Effective and efficient spending
> 
> Retain more foreign exchange, hence strengthen currency
> 
> 4.* Indonesian brand image*
> 
> Important to boost Indonesian hightech products like aircraft, electronics, sofware, and others image in the perception of both domestic and foreign market.
> 
> 5. *Geopolitics*
> 
> Developing and making 5 generation fighter will increase the global leaders perception toward Indonesia
> 
> 6. *Mental Revolution*
> 
> Giving high confident to all Indonesian and improve "We can make it" mind set among Indonesian.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------



I agree with you on most points but there is an underlaying tone of none-urgency in your comment. You have more patient outlook on this thing and long-termish which is needed but one most counter both ends of the argument. You can play long game on one front and urgent on the other.

As for the airforce there is no need for modernization as everything looks good for now and until 2030 and KFX will be upgraded to 5th generation by that point and given air-superiority but the aggressive up-scaling has to occur in other fronts such as the Navy and the conventional armed forces and also an in house increase in domestic productions like Malaysia is key. To be fairly honest the Navy itself looks good since there has already been made purchase on these SK submarines and 3 are in construction in addition to what is already there but There needs to be done some addition purchases to gain superiority factor in the ocean more purchases in warships and submarines from Turkey Reis or Milden could be a major asset and couple of others.

One place Where there needs to be made most investment in is gonna be the conventional armed forces an increase in tanks and 4'4 armored V's and 8'8 armored V's including air-defensive systems O-Hisar and some other defensive systems making it two-three different platforms in addition to the once you already got it strengthens the overall defensive system the more systems you add on top of them the better.

Tanks and Armored V's should be increased by 2000-3000 that is alot but that is where most of the budget should go to and you don't need to purchase these because Indonesia develop these domesitically like the Anoa (armoured personnel carrier) these are solid armored personnel carriers so both the Armored V's and Tanks has to be locally produced so you don't need to purchase anything and the cost won't be high or demanding when doing it yourself.. You can produce a bunch for your own use..

The only thing that needs to be purchased overseas is extra additional submarines and Warship not for defensive purposes as what indonesian navy has now is enough for deterence but these extra additions will provide a superiority factor which will expel ideas of any misadventures into the archipelago oceans. Also what needs to be mass created is domestic sea mines and a massive army of under water drones with explosives making the archipelago one of kind fortress with domestic productions hence Indonesia can mass produce these at low cost and they are an effective deterence and could potentially sink any ship or submarine at will.

As for the level of threat Malaysia and Brunei falls into Indonesian security protocol and Indonesia won't allow anyone to set a foot on the Borneo Island or Malaysian mainland as that would be breach of red-line hence why they fall under the Indonesian defensive line by default and the largest part Borneo is part of Indonesian territory.

Prabowo Subianto's defensive budget increase plan should be approved by the board Unanimously. He wants to stay ahead of times and I won't even call it modernization but rather a much needed up-scaling in some departments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Investigative report made by Tempo about Prabowo plan and his attempt to lobby parliament members. It makes only PAN and Democrat who opposes the plan.









Prabowo Subianto’s Speed Train Arms Deal


Minister of Defense Prabowo Subianto plans to place a large order for sophisticated military equipment. It is suspected that this procurement does not involve the Indonesian Military (TNI). There is concern that companies filled with people close to Prabowo will monopolize the procurement of...




magz.tempo.co


----------



## 182

*🔴 LIVE: TERNYATA ANGGARAN ALUTSISTA BUTUH HINGGA 3,47 KUADRILIUN BUKAN CUMA 1.760 T | AFU FT. ANDI W - former minister and defence analyst *
-----------------

well from his point of view, now i know why they created pt tmi.


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Investigative report made by Tempo about Prabowo plan and his attempt to lobby parliament members. It makes only PAN and Democrat who opposes the plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prabowo Subianto’s Speed Train Arms Deal
> 
> 
> Minister of Defense Prabowo Subianto plans to place a large order for sophisticated military equipment. It is suspected that this procurement does not involve the Indonesian Military (TNI). There is concern that companies filled with people close to Prabowo will monopolize the procurement of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magz.tempo.co



Just to make it clear for non Indonesian members and possibly many other readers that this President Regulation is still in the form of draft/plan and being worked by only Mindef circle, not yet pass Minister of Planning and Minister of Finance and also the President himself. If they can pass it then it can go to parliament, if not then it will be just a draft that cannot be executed.

As Indonesian, we know Jokowi is unlikely to pass it and become a law. It is because Jokowi admin is very economic centric with focus on infrastructure, local industry (including local defense industries), and sensitive with our economic fundamental.

More on our economic policy. Our Finance Ministry has said she will maintain debt to GDP ratio at below 45 % until 2024. Current number is 40 % (2020) after huge stimulus in 2020 increase the number from 30 % into 40 %. The number will keep increasing this year and next year to spure economic growth but with slower pace than 2020 fiscal year, while 2023 is the time Indonesia will go back to previous prudent economic policy with budget deficit being limited to maximum at 3 % of GDP.

What Jokowi admin did in his first term is to use defense budget to be spent on products that are made by local defense industries which many of them are in the form of logistic ships (LPD, oil tanker, LST, and others), 1 submarine, and missile boat (KCR 40 and KCR 60), small and medium transport and MPA planes ( NC 212, C 295, and CN 235), helicopter (Caracal/H22M, BEL 412 EP), vehicle (Badak) and medium tanks (Harimau) and first year of his second term also bough defense equipment in majority from Pindad (Maung, ammunition, SS2 assault rifles).

For 2024 Presidential election the chance is unknown since Prabowo only has 18 percent support while 40 percent are not yet picked any candidate and possibly wait for program, I would say this 40 percent are rational voters that will determine our next President base on his program.


----------



## Indos

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> If Jokowi is only about infrastructure then his really not the right man for Indonesia. The world has slowly entered a hectic period or pre-major incident where unpredictable things can happen one morning. disregarded the defense over infrastructure makes him a fairly incompetent president in my honest opinion where was Prabowo is the only sane mind here doing the right thing at the right time.
> 
> The local defense industries is good and all but it is still weak and what all this proves is that Jokowi is a weak leader who can't think outside the box and predict where the world is headed and adjust himself accordingly. WW3 is gonna be a different type of animal as it will engulf every single country and area cuz it's not gonna be a separate thing due to nuclear winter killing 90% of the worlds crop forcing everyone into arms even these who absolutely don't want it cuz at that point it becomes fight or die starving.. If Jokowi fails to approve he shouldn't be re-elected.. It is a very unpredictable world we live in and people like Jokowi are just not made for this type of world but Prabowo is more vigilante and can think ahead and foresee things ahead for the future. As they say before any boxing match protect yourself at all times.. They should put alot of pressure on Jokowi to press forward with the defense budget



Just look on our Indonesian Strategic Industries before commenting Indonesia local defense industry as weak. We have made frigate, medium tank, rockets, electronics equipment and has program in place to build fighter jet, MALE UCAV, cruise missile, balistic missile.

PT PAL Director has said he has made unmanned submarine design that can launch torpedo that will be much cheaper than current conventional submarine.

Indonesia economy (nominal GDP) is projected to reach 4 trillion USD in 2035 according to CEBR, so we are likely to have large defense budget starting in 2030 inshaAllah, so you dont need to worry about Indonesia defense posture in the future inshaAllah.

Indonesia leadership should not make reckless policy that can harm both our economy progress and local defense industry development (by destroying their future market). Having a strong economy and local defense industry is a clever and sustainable way to make Indonesia strong militarily.

I think we know already your opinion and we know that you are US citizen, your country is not part of Muslim world. We know what we do and I am here to bring good advice to my country.


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Indos said:


> Just look on our Indonesian Strategic Industries before commenting Indonesia local defense industry as weak. We have made frigate, medium tank, rockets, electronics equipment and has program in place to build fighter jet, MALE UCAV, cruise missile, balistic missile.
> 
> PT PAL Director has said he has made unmanned submarine design that can launch torpedo that will be much cheaper than current conventional submarine.
> 
> Indonesia economy (nominal GDP) is projected to reach 4 trillion USD in 2035 according to CEBR, so we are likely to have large defense budget since 2030 inshaAllah, so you dont need to worry about Indonesia defense posture in the future
> 
> I think we know already your opinion and we know that you are US citizen, not part of Muslim world. We know what we do and I am here to bring good advice to my country.



I stand corrected in that post.. You can unquote me on that post. The issues is just that I felt He was to much of an infrastructure or economy guy which send the wrong alarms to my understanding and felt some sort of lack of urgency or not in line with things. But all in all I stand corrected here brother.. You can unquote me on that.I will certainly explore that thread more often and other developments. The Unmanned submarines sounds exciting. I will look further into that and some of the other ongoing projects


----------



## Whizzack

According to this guy some sort of "major defense contracts" has just been recently signed, and rumors abound in local military enthusiasts forums and FB pages that something major may indeed have happened :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402206769535913984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402491646978269190

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402682655146139656
However there are no news whatsoever regarding this supposed "major defense contract", not in local nor in international news outlets... which is really weird as our top brass really loved signing ceremonies, the photo ops, the spotlight, and the attention this kind of activities brings them... these signing ceremonies are always arranged even for minor defense contracts... so perhaps it's best to take this rumors with a truckload of salt...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Whizzack

#Fincantieri and the Ministry of Defense of #Indonesia, have signed a contract for the supply of 6 #FREMM frigates, the modernization and sale of 2 #Maestrale frigates, and the related logistical support. This order represents a success for Fincantieri and for the Country.









Fincantieri Signed A Contract To Provide 8 Frigates To Indonesia - Naval News


Fincantieri and the Ministry of Defense of Indonesia have signed a contract for the supply of 6 FREMM-class frigates, the modernization and sale of 2 Maestrale-class frigates, and the related logistical support.




www.navalnews.com







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402893101644058626

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Titanium100

Whizzack said:


> #Fincantieri and the Ministry of Defense of #Indonesia, have signed a contract for the supply of 6 #FREMM frigates, the modernization and sale of 2 #Maestrale frigates, and the related logistical support. This order represents a success for Fincantieri and for the Country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fincantieri Signed A Contract To Provide 8 Frigates To Indonesia - Naval News
> 
> 
> Fincantieri and the Ministry of Defense of Indonesia have signed a contract for the supply of 6 FREMM-class frigates, the modernization and sale of 2 Maestrale-class frigates, and the related logistical support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.navalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402893101644058626



It looks as if Prabowo has succeded and lets just say he has like minded people in the defense industry.. I think Indonesia is in good hands with folks like Prabowo around. He just wants to go bigger and bigger his never happy or satisfied. These types are good for the defense industries


----------



## Indos

Titanium100 said:


> It looks as if Prabowo has succeded and lets just say he has like minded people in the defense industry.. I think Indonesia is in good hands with folks like Prabowo around. He just wants to go bigger and bigger his never happy or satisfied. These types are good for the defense industries



More like some one that can be bribed easily, Italian defense company has previous corruption scandal in Indonesia for helicopter acquisition.

Japan has offered local construction of 4 frigates out of 8 and easy loan as well, while Denmark offer for all vessel made in Indonesia despite only 2 frigates, but he pick this one from Italy where the cooperation with our own local shipyard is just seen in the word "will see"

This contract is said need to have approval from Finance Minister or it will not become effective, I hope it will not pass

-----------------------

From their website

*Fincantieri will be prime contractor for the entire program. *The construction of the frigates will ensure significant employment benefits not only for several Italian shipyards of the Group in the next years, but also for other companies in the sector, namely Leonardo, as well as numerous small and medium-sized national companies, and *will see* the collaboration of the local PT-PAL shipyard (Java island).






Fincantieri | FINCANTIERI WILL PROVIDE 8 VESSELS TO INDONESIA







www.fincantieri.com


----------



## Titanium100

Indos said:


> More like some one that can be bribed easily, Italian defense company has previous corruption scandal in Indonesia for helicopter acquisition.
> 
> Japan has offered local construction of 4 frigates out of 8 and easy loan as well, while Denmark offer for all vessel made in Indonesia despite only 2 frigates, but he pick this one from Italy where the cooperation with our own local shipyard is just seen in the word "will see"
> 
> This contract is said need to have approval from Finance Minister or it will not become effective, I hope it will not pass
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> From their website
> 
> *Fincantieri will be prime contractor for the entire program. *The construction of the frigates will ensure significant employment benefits not only for several Italian shipyards of the Group in the next years, but also for other companies in the sector, namely Leonardo, as well as numerous small and medium-sized national companies, and *will see* the collaboration of the local PT-PAL shipyard (Java island).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fincantieri | FINCANTIERI WILL PROVIDE 8 VESSELS TO INDONESIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fincantieri.com



I don't understand your beef with everything Prabowo.. The guy is great and his plans are initially good in my honest opinion and it looks like some of the higher ups are on the same wave-length as him.. It also looks like the contract has been signed.

I beg to disagree with you in regards to Prabowo driven plans they are initially pro-Indonesia and they do whatever they can that is good for the greater of the country


----------



## Whizzack

*Good news, the Ministry of Defense and Dassault have signed the initial 36 Rafale contracts*
CategoryNewsPosted onJune 10, 2021AuthorRNS Leave a comment


AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Good news from the planned purchase of defense equipment by the Ministry of Defense of the Republic of Indonesia (Kemhan RI).
An Airspace Review source in Jakarta said the Indonesian Ministry of Defense and Dassault Aviation (the manufacturer of the _Rafale_ ) from France had signed an initial contract for the procurement of 36 multi-role fighter jets.

The signing of the initial contract called the “Come Into Force” contract was signed on Monday, June 7, 2021 and will take effect in December 2021.
“The 'Come Into Force' contract was signed on Monday, June 7th. The contract will go into effect in December this year," said an AR source.
He added that Indonesia's journey to get the _Rafale_ plane from France is still long.

The “Come Into Force” contract will then become the basis for the Effective Contract after all agreements between Indonesia and France are reached and Indonesia has paid an advance for the purchase of 36 _Rafales_.

Meanwhile, until now Indonesia and France have not reached agreement points for Trade Returns, Local Content and/or Offsets (IDKLO) in terms of the planned purchase of 36 _Rafale_ .
As is known, Law no. 16 of 2012 concerning the Defense Industry mandates that the purchase of alpalhankam (defense and security equipment) from abroad must be accompanied by an IDKLO.
The plan to purchase _Rafale_ fighter _jets_ surfaced after the French daily, La Tribune, reported the intention of the Indonesian Minister of Defense Prabowo Subianto to buy this aircraft.
Prabowo met with the Minister of the French Armed Forces Florence Parly during a working visit in Paris, France on October 21, 2020.
In December 2020, La Tribune reported that Indonesia would buy 48 Rafale units from France.



Special
Later, various reports stated that Indonesia would buy 36 _Rafales_ from the Eiffel Tower country, not 48 as the initial reports.
Dassault has held a meeting with the Indonesian Ministry of Defense in Jakarta on February 21, 2021.
The Dassault team consists of Vice President Dassault Aviation Business Development Jean Claude Piccharillo and Vice President Offset Dassault Michael Paskoff.
Their arrival was received by the Director General of Defense Potential (Ditjen Pothan) of the Ministry of Defense Maj. Gen. Dadang Hendrayudha and the Director of Defense Industrial Technology (Dirtekindhan) Laksma TNI Sri Yanto.
RNS









Kabar baik, Kemhan dan Dassault sudah tandatangani kontrak 36 Rafale


Kemhan RI dan Dassault Aviation dikabarkan telah menandatangani kontrak awal yaitu kontrak "Come Into Force" pengadaan 36 jet tempur Rafale.




www.airspace-review.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Whizzack

Titanium100 said:


> I don't understand your beef with everything Prabowo.. The guy is great and his plans are initially good in my honest opinion and it looks like some of the higher ups are on the same wave-length as him.. It also looks like the contract has been signed.
> 
> I beg to disagree with you in regards to Prabowo driven plans they are initially pro-Indonesia and they do whatever they can that is good for the greater of the country



I somewhat agree with you, I feel Prabowo is taking his job seriously and does really care in improving the state of our armed forces... He has always been a smart, educated and sophisticated military man... it's just that his ego and ambition (or obsession) to become a president is rather worrying, he seems willing to associate with anyone that might support him for his presidency bid, regardless of that person / group orientation or ideology... he doesn't seem to care or worry that it's him that might be used, instead of the otherway around.. 

That being said, in addition to improve our armed forces, I believe he's also working seriously in order to score some good points between now and 2024.. If he can show the public that he is capable and can get good results, it will be an excellent campaign material for his 2024 presidency bid... 😁 

Anyway... this is how I imagine our Finance minister right now... or soon will be, once Prabowo hands her the bills... 😅

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Whizzack said:


> I somewhat agree with you, I feel Prabowo is taking his job seriously and does really care in improving the state of our armed forces... He has always been a smart, educated and sophisticated military man... it's just that his ego and ambition (or obsession) to become a president is rather worrying, he seems willing to associate with anyone that might support him for his presidency bid, regardless of that person / group orientation or ideology... he doesn't seem to care or worry that it's him that might be used, instead of the otherway around..
> 
> That being said, in addition to improve our armed forces, I believe he's also working seriously in order to score some good points between now and 2024.. If he can show the public that he is capable and can get good results, it will be an excellent campaign material for his 2024 presidency bid... 😁



His taking his job serious and also the most important is that the government is on the same wave-length as he is which creates an ideal environment for everyone. otherwise the deal signings wouldn't have gone thru if the other sectors were not on-board which means they have pre-agreed and they are all on board and gave the green-light.

I think he could be elected and there are alot of other candidates that wants to gain the presidency next but we will see what happens in the future but a Prabowo lead government won't be bad and the same goes to the new candidates and I am sure whoever takes office will be on the same wave-length as Prabowo and I don't think there is any political difference in that regarded but maybe in some other areas related to the social life and developments but not in the military which is key and I have read the new potential leaders thread that @Indos made which was quite insightsful


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Whizzack said:


> #Fincantieri and the Ministry of Defense of #Indonesia, have signed a contract for the supply of 6 #FREMM frigates, the modernization and sale of 2 #Maestrale frigates, and the related logistical support. This order represents a success for Fincantieri and for the Country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fincantieri Signed A Contract To Provide 8 Frigates To Indonesia - Naval News
> 
> 
> Fincantieri and the Ministry of Defense of Indonesia have signed a contract for the supply of 6 FREMM-class frigates, the modernization and sale of 2 Maestrale-class frigates, and the related logistical support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.navalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402893101644058626





Whizzack said:


> *Good news, the Ministry of Defense and Dassault have signed the initial 36 Rafale contracts*
> CategoryNewsPosted onJune 10, 2021AuthorRNS Leave a comment
> 
> 
> AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Good news from the planned purchase of defense equipment by the Ministry of Defense of the Republic of Indonesia (Kemhan RI).
> An Airspace Review source in Jakarta said the Indonesian Ministry of Defense and Dassault Aviation (the manufacturer of the _Rafale_ ) from France had signed an initial contract for the procurement of 36 multi-role fighter jets.
> 
> The signing of the initial contract called the “Come Into Force” contract was signed on Monday, June 7, 2021 and will take effect in December 2021.
> “The 'Come Into Force' contract was signed on Monday, June 7th. The contract will go into effect in December this year," said an AR source.
> He added that Indonesia's journey to get the _Rafale_ plane from France is still long.
> 
> The “Come Into Force” contract will then become the basis for the Effective Contract after all agreements between Indonesia and France are reached and Indonesia has paid an advance for the purchase of 36 _Rafales_.
> 
> Meanwhile, until now Indonesia and France have not reached agreement points for Trade Returns, Local Content and/or Offsets (IDKLO) in terms of the planned purchase of 36 _Rafale_ .
> As is known, Law no. 16 of 2012 concerning the Defense Industry mandates that the purchase of alpalhankam (defense and security equipment) from abroad must be accompanied by an IDKLO.
> The plan to purchase _Rafale_ fighter _jets_ surfaced after the French daily, La Tribune, reported the intention of the Indonesian Minister of Defense Prabowo Subianto to buy this aircraft.
> Prabowo met with the Minister of the French Armed Forces Florence Parly during a working visit in Paris, France on October 21, 2020.
> In December 2020, La Tribune reported that Indonesia would buy 48 Rafale units from France.
> 
> 
> 
> Special
> Later, various reports stated that Indonesia would buy 36 _Rafales_ from the Eiffel Tower country, not 48 as the initial reports.
> Dassault has held a meeting with the Indonesian Ministry of Defense in Jakarta on February 21, 2021.
> The Dassault team consists of Vice President Dassault Aviation Business Development Jean Claude Piccharillo and Vice President Offset Dassault Michael Paskoff.
> Their arrival was received by the Director General of Defense Potential (Ditjen Pothan) of the Ministry of Defense Maj. Gen. Dadang Hendrayudha and the Director of Defense Industrial Technology (Dirtekindhan) Laksma TNI Sri Yanto.
> RNS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kabar baik, Kemhan dan Dassault sudah tandatangani kontrak 36 Rafale
> 
> 
> Kemhan RI dan Dassault Aviation dikabarkan telah menandatangani kontrak awal yaitu kontrak "Come Into Force" pengadaan 36 jet tempur Rafale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.airspace-review.com



Looks like Prabowo came thru strong


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> I somewhat agree with you, I feel Prabowo is taking his job seriously and does really care in improving the state of our armed forces... He has always been a smart, educated and sophisticated military man... it's just that his ego and ambition (or obsession) to become a president is rather worrying, he seems willing to associate with anyone that might support him for his presidency bid, regardless of that person / group orientation or ideology... he doesn't seem to care or worry that it's him that might be used, instead of the otherway around..
> 
> That being said, in addition to improve our armed forces, I believe he's also working seriously in order to score some good points between now and 2024.. If he can show the public that he is capable and can get good results, it will be an excellent campaign material for his 2024 presidency bid... 😁
> 
> Anyway... this is how I imagine our Finance minister right now... or soon will be, once Prabowo hands her the bills... 😅
> 
> View attachment 752065
> View attachment 752068



I doubt Sri Mulyani and her bos Jokowi will make the contract effective, but lets wait from now on till December 30 2021 to see

Meanwhile recent revelation









Nama Prabowo Kembali Disebut di Sidang Suap Benur, Ada Aliran Dana ke Perusahaannya | merdeka.com


Ini kali kedua nama Prabowo disebut dalam sidang suap ekspor benur. Saksi menyebut ada aliran dana ke perusahaan milik Prabowo Subianto.




www.merdeka.com


----------



## Titanium100

Indos said:


> I doubt Sri Mulyani and her bos Jokowi will make the contract effective, but lets wait from now on till December 30 2021 to see
> 
> Meanwhile recent revelation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nama Prabowo Kembali Disebut di Sidang Suap Benur, Ada Aliran Dana ke Perusahaannya | merdeka.com
> 
> 
> Ini kali kedua nama Prabowo disebut dalam sidang suap ekspor benur. Saksi menyebut ada aliran dana ke perusahaan milik Prabowo Subianto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.merdeka.com



Both contracts are officially signed tho. It Would be diplomatically impossible to backtrack on signed contracts and best avoided and I am not seeing anyone would do it at this high level.

You just have to let go off Prabowo and I honestly don't understand your opposition to this? Care to explain because intellectually it just doesn't make sense to me. Also that mention was a day before the signing of the contracts. I am pretty sure he was cleared to do the signing by Jokowi.. Your stragetic outlook on all of this just doesn't make sense and if it is for local political reasons then it is not worth bringing into this and shouldn't be related to this at all.. You take your objections with him in where you disagree but this is bigger then him


----------



## Indos

Titanium100 said:


> Both contracts are officially signed tho. It Would be diplomatically impossible to backtrack on signed contracts and best avoided and I am not seeing anyone would do it at this high level.
> 
> You just have to let go off Prabowo and I honestly don't understand your opposition to this? Care to explain because intellectually it just doesn't make sense to me. Also that mention was a day before the signing of the contracts. I am pretty sure he was cleared to do the signing.. Your stragetic outlook on all of this just doesn't make sense and if it is for local political reasons then it is not worth bringing into this and shouldn't be related to this at all.. You take your objections with him in where you disagree but this is bigger then him



The contract has condition (not yet effective) and so far Sri Mulyani only approve 1.1 billion USD foreign loan for fighter acquisition, I dont know how Prabowo can pass this. This is also why Defense Ministry hasnt announced it yet since they need to pass Finance Ministry and possibly President as well.

Talking about my reservation you just need to take a look on 2 pages behind this page where I explain Prabowo reckless and stupid plan thoroughly. He is for sure doesnt care with our economy challenge and local defense industry by seeing the contract of 8 frigates without any local participation and that Perpress.


----------



## Titanium100

Indos said:


> The contract has condition (not yet effective) and so far Sri Mulyani only approve 1.1 billion USD foreign loan for fighter acquisition, I dont know how Prabowo can pass this. This is also why Defense Ministry hasnt announced it yet since they need to pass Finance Ministry and possibly President as well.
> 
> Talking about my reservation you just need to take a look on 2 pages behind this page where I explain Prabowo reckless and stupid plan thoroughly. He is for sure doesnt care with our economy challenge and local defense industry by seeing the contract of 8 frigates without any local participation.



What makes you think Prabowo would sign the contracts if the President is not on board ofcourse his on board and it was the initial contract... he has signed with his knowledge so there is no conflict narratives


----------



## Indos

Titanium100 said:


> What makes you think Prabowo would sign the contracts if the President is not on board ofcourse his on board. This is not a banana republic... he has signed with his knowledge so there is no conflict narratives



Just wait few weeks will you


----------



## Titanium100

Indos said:


> Just wait few weeks will you



I quite don't agree with your very long term stragetic planning it has alot of holes which is neglecting the short term. I appreciate the long term ball game and understand that fully but you can do both and infact one has to do both.. Not just go with one... But all in all will tune in few weeks and we can pick this conversation up again me and you over a cop of tea.. I am not in rush


----------



## UMNOPutra

Woow... Really shocking news from Indonesia recently and its impact has shaken the whole Southeast Asia region... Want to ask .... whether these last big contracts have been agreed by Jokowi and his entire cabinet.. or (based on issues circulating) is Defense Minister Prabowo's own initiative or personal improvisation?


----------



## Indos

UMNOPutra said:


> Woow... Really shocking news from Indonesia recently and its impact has shaken the whole Southeast Asia region... Want to ask .... whether these last big contracts have been agreed by Jokowi and his entire cabinet.. or (based on issues circulating) is Defense Minister Prabowo's own initiative or personal improvisation?



Look like Prabowo initiative and it is likely non binding preliminary contract. At least we know Minister of Defense Public Relation (Humas) doesnt answer CNBC Indonesia request about the contract for FREEM and for Rafale it is actually old news, French media said President Regulation (Peppress) is needed to pass it while that Pepress has been hot topic where now they are all silent


----------



## The SC

*Indonesia signed a contract to procure 6 Fremm Berghamini frigates, Egypt for 2 others + 2 optional*






https://www.defense-arabic.com/2021/06/10/إندونسيا-تتعاقد-على-6-فرقاطات-فريم-برجا/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Whizzack

UMNOPutra said:


> Woow... Really shocking news from Indonesia recently and its impact has shaken the whole Southeast Asia region... Want to ask .... whether these last big contracts have been agreed by Jokowi and his entire cabinet.. or (based on issues circulating) is Defense Minister Prabowo's own initiative or personal improvisation?



Jokowi may seem to have a rather hands-off approach regarding military modernization and procurement, but there's no way he would've just let Prabowo travel all over the world looking for high profile deals without his consent... Prabowo is part of his cabinet and still answers to Jokowi directly... This is different to, for example, the KFX deal where Jokowi (and his gov) wasn't involved at all and he feels it more like a burden from the previous gov...

However whether the current preliminary major deals signed will be agreed in its entirety, partially, or modified, is still something we will still have to wait and see... I doubt everyone in his cabinet has agreed, but that's common on every issue.. There will definitely be some sort of political horse trading between the gov and parliament for this to pass...


----------



## Indos

Erick Tohir IMO will try very hard to secure future market of Indonesia state owned defense holding by trying to scrap that Perpress and any defense deals made by Prabowo that can jeopardize local defense industry potential sales, particularly foreign defense equipment is in direct competition with his own ministry which is the boss of state owned defense holding.

He is IMO one of trusted Jokowi minister, while Prabowo is put into cabinet is for smoothing any process in parliament like recent Sri Mulyani attempt to tax even rices and other essential products sales (it shows she is pretty hard to make the budget healthy enough despite will face political backlash in the parliament and public).

Recent event by state owned defense holding


----------



## ¿Por qué?

We don't need to spend that much. Just focus on getting in as many secondhand assets as we can. What we need the most is numbers right now, not the advancement of the assets. 

SBY managed to bring in 24 secondhand F-16s (+6 for spares) for just $750 mil. If we only have $1.6 bil we can get about 50 used fighters (probably F-16 as well). Along with Flankers and T50 we'll have 100 fighters. That's enough for another 20 yrs. 

I think there are plenty of secondhand warships and submarines for sale as well that we can get.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud 2 Be a Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Erick Tohir IMO will try very hard to secure future market of Indonesia state owned defense holding by trying to scrap that Perpress draft and any defense deal made by Prabowo that can jeopardize local defense industry potential sales, particularly foreign defense equipment is in direct competition with his own ministry which is the boss of state owned defense holding.
> 
> He is IMO one of trusted Jokowi minister, while Prabowo is put into cabinet is for smoothing any process in parliament like recent Sri Mulyani attempt to tax even rices and other essential products sales (it shows she is pretty hard to make the budget healthy enough despite will face political backlash in the parliament and public).
> 
> Recent event by state owned defense holding
> 
> View attachment 752296
> 
> View attachment 752297



PT PAL shows 2 LPD intended for Hospital ships being build in their shipyard in their FB page. One vessel shows 95 % complete and the other one shows 40 % complete.


----------



## Indos

PT PAL also recently get guess from Parliament Commission 6 (Vice Chiarmand and 16 parliamen members) and high official from SOE Ministery, Miss Liliek Mayasari on 10 June 2021 in PT PAL office, Surabaya, East Java.

Commission 6 parliament (DPR) is parliament Commission responsible with Industry, Investment and business competition.


----------



## Titanium100

Prabowo just confirms what I said previously that it was Jokowi who send him out to do the deals.

*Prabowo Says Plans To Go Shopping For Alutsista Rp1.7 Quadrillion Jokowi’s Instructions*


*Bisnis.com*, JAKARTA – Minister of Defense Prabowo Subianto revealed that the planned purchase of defense equipment worth 1.7 trillion rupees came from a request from President Joko Widodo or Jokowi when he had only 10 days as minister.

Prabowo explained that Jokowi wanted _great design_ or a master plan for the acquisition of defense equipment with long-term calculations up to the next 25 years.
“About 10 days after my appointment, I was in the Palace. He called me, he told Menhan I wanted a master plan, _great design_. I’m asking for 25 years not to get paid in installments, “Prabowo said in the Deddy Corbuzier podcast on Sunday (6/13/2021).
After the training, Prabowo then carried out a number of studies on the recent state of defense equipment in the country. The study included setting a budget cap that hit the 1.7 trillion rupee figure, which recently went viral in the community.
“This was indeed delayed due to the pandemic, so he waited quite a while,” said Prabowo.

At the same time, the project to purchase armaments worth 1 700 trillion IDR was known thanks to the dissemination of a draft presidential regulation (Perpres) on the satisfaction of the needs for defense and military equipment. Ministry of Defense and Indonesian National Armed Forces (TNI) security in 2020-2024.

In the project, Alpalhankam’s budget requirement for the 2020-2024 strategic plan reaches $ 124 billion, which is equivalent to around 1.7 trillion rupees. The defense system’s financing plan comes from foreign loans.
In a working meeting with Commission I, Prabowo said there was an urgent need to modernize defense equipment as part of the 2020-2024 defense strategy and general policies.









Prabowo Says Plans To Go Shopping For Alutsista Rp1.7 Quadrillion Jokowi’s Instructions


Bisnis.com, JAKARTA – Minister of Defense Prabowo Subianto revealed that the planned purchase of defense equipment worth 1.7 trillion rupees came from a request from President Joko Widodo or Jokowi when he had only 10 days as minister. Prabowo explained that Jokowi wanted great design or a...




exbulletin.com


----------



## Indos

Titanium100 said:


> Prabowo just confirms what I said previously that it was Jokowi who send him out to do the deals.
> 
> *Prabowo Says Plans To Go Shopping For Alutsista Rp1.7 Quadrillion Jokowi’s Instructions*
> 
> 
> *Bisnis.com*, JAKARTA – Minister of Defense Prabowo Subianto revealed that the planned purchase of defense equipment worth 1.7 trillion rupees came from a request from President Joko Widodo or Jokowi when he had only 10 days as minister.
> 
> Prabowo explained that Jokowi wanted _great design_ or a master plan for the acquisition of defense equipment with long-term calculations up to the next 25 years.
> “About 10 days after my appointment, I was in the Palace. He called me, he told Menhan I wanted a master plan, _great design_. I’m asking for 25 years not to get paid in installments, “Prabowo said in the Deddy Corbuzier podcast on Sunday (6/13/2021).
> After the training, Prabowo then carried out a number of studies on the recent state of defense equipment in the country. The study included setting a budget cap that hit the 1.7 trillion rupee figure, which recently went viral in the community.
> “This was indeed delayed due to the pandemic, so he waited quite a while,” said Prabowo.
> 
> At the same time, the project to purchase armaments worth 1 700 trillion IDR was known thanks to the dissemination of a draft presidential regulation (Perpres) on the satisfaction of the needs for defense and military equipment. Ministry of Defense and Indonesian National Armed Forces (TNI) security in 2020-2024.
> 
> In the project, Alpalhankam’s budget requirement for the 2020-2024 strategic plan reaches $ 124 billion, which is equivalent to around 1.7 trillion rupees. The defense system’s financing plan comes from foreign loans.
> In a working meeting with Commission I, Prabowo said there was an urgent need to modernize defense equipment as part of the 2020-2024 defense strategy and general policies.
> 
> “A lot of our defense equipment is old and it is time for it to be urgently replaced. These needs are very important so that we are ready to face the dynamics of the strategic environment which is developing very quickly”, he explained to the Parliament complex, Senayan, Jakarta, Wednesday (2/6/2021). ).
> According to party chairman Gerindra, the budget plan for the purchase of defense equipment in the amount of 1.7 quadrillion rupees is still being discussed with Bappenas, the Ministry of Finance and other stakeholders. .
> Asked about the amount of foreign loans for financing, Prabowo was also hesitant to explain. “It’s being discussed, it’s being planned,” he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prabowo Says Plans To Go Shopping For Alutsista Rp1.7 Quadrillion Jokowi’s Instructions
> 
> 
> Bisnis.com, JAKARTA – Minister of Defense Prabowo Subianto revealed that the planned purchase of defense equipment worth 1.7 trillion rupees came from a request from President Joko Widodo or Jokowi when he had only 10 days as minister. Prabowo explained that Jokowi wanted great design or a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exbulletin.com



LOL Jokowi ask for grand design for 25 years ahead, that of course will include many thing like local industrialization and others......

And then this stupid plan from Prabowo comes as the answer of that request, where it is still being worked in Prabowo office, it hasnt been approved by Jokowi himself

Jokowi main strategy in defense spending is very clear, it should be for investment for local defense industry


----------



## Titanium100

Indos said:


> LOL Jokowi ask for grand design for 45 years ahead, that of course will include many thing like local industrialization and others......
> 
> And then this stupid plan from Prabowo comes, where it is still being worked in Prabowo office, it hasnt been approved by Jokowi himself



Why would Jokowi send him overseas to do negotations in the first place if it was not his plan? Your think tank tag is falling apart here.. It is simple thing and you should have been able to see that you somehow missed to pick up on that little piece


----------



## Indos

Titanium100 said:


> Why would Jokowi send him overseas to do negotations in the first place if it was not his plan? Your think tank tag is falling apart here.. It is simple thing and you should have been able to see that



Why you are so hard on somebody else country problem ???

Minister is not a kid where any thing he does is given by Presiden. He can go around of course without President approval. This simple thing is even you dont understand.

As I said, just see some weeks to see some clear picture

The reason this big plan is not yet coming to President office is known from President Advisor who knows nothing with this Prabowo plan during interview that you can see on several pages behind, particularly if you understand Indonesian language.

She also shows rejection on the plan


----------



## Titanium100

Indos said:


> Why you are so hard on somebody else country problem ???
> 
> Minister is not a kid where any thing he does is given by Presiden. He can go around of course without President approval. This simple thing is even you dont understand.
> 
> As I said, just see some weeks to see some clear picture
> 
> The reason this big plan is not yet coming to President office is known from President Advisor who knows nothing with this Prabowo plan during interview that you can see on several pages behind, particularly if you understand Indonesian language.
> 
> She also shows rejection on the plan



She has no say in all of this but it is the president and his on board.. Lets wait and see. But you will be disappointed just be warned. Jokowi wouldn't waste Prabowo time in the first place by sending him out or demanding that from him in his first 10 day. Simple calculation


----------



## Indos

Titanium100 said:


> She has no say in all of this but it is the president and his on board.. Lets wait and see. But you will be disappointed just be warned



That big plan comes out due to the leak from Defense Ministry office himself. For information, it is still in the form of draf and hasnt come out from Mindef office (not yet pass to Planning Ministry, Finance Ministry, and President office).

Some one inside his circle, look like, has seen this plan as dangerous for our local defense industry future market and progress and also our economy situation. LOL even Minister of Finance is going to tax rice and other essential goods to make our budget healty which clearly shows we are facing big economic challenge ahead

It is a leak that in the beginning is rejected by Minister of Defense top officials and then the leak that first is taken by Miss Connie Rakahundinie is distributed to the media and because of that Prabowo and his inner circle cannot deny again, particularly after parliament asked about this in their meeting with MinDef.

*The perpres draft leak is a bless for Indonesia*

This is a bless for Indonesia since now we know what is Prabowo plan if he successfuly becomes a President. This plan will likely burden his plan to become a President and will likely be used by other candidates to attack him by informing Indonesian people that Prabowo lack competency interm of very importance matter which is economy and also he shows preference on foreign defense equipment than local defense product.

Latest twitt from his spoke person also clearly see their vision to put local defense industry as "maintenance supplier" rather than OEM (Original Equipment Manufacture)

*Latest example *

Latest deal on Fincantery (that is stated by our defense analyst as preliminary deal) also once again strengthen my point that Prabowo doesnt care on our local defense industry. In the website of that Fincantery, there is no clear thing about offset and local participation beside the statement they *will see* whether defense cooperation with PAL can be done.

It is clearly a weak deal in relation to the connection with our local industry, particularly when we compare other offer from Japan and what has become a deal with Denmark which is started under previous Minister of Defense

----------------------------------------

Here what is stated in their official website

*Fincantieri will be prime contractor for the entire program. *The construction of the frigates will ensure significant employment benefits not only for several Italian shipyards of the Group in the next years, but also for other companies in the sector, namely Leonardo, as well as numerous small and medium-sized national companies,* and will see the collaboration of the local PT-PAL shipyard (Java island). *The modernization of the two Maestrale class vessels, which Fincantieri will acquire from the Italian Navy once decommissioned, will also be carried out in Italy.






Fincantieri | FINCANTIERI WILL PROVIDE 8 VESSELS TO INDONESIA







www.fincantieri.com


----------



## ¿Por qué?

Indos said:


> LOL Jokowi ask for grand design for 25 years ahead, that of course will include many thing like local industrialization and others......
> 
> And then this stupid plan from Prabowo comes as the answer of that request, where it is still being worked in Prabowo office, it hasnt been approved by Jokowi himself
> 
> Jokowi main strategy in defense spending is very clear, it should be for investment for local defense industry



I agree with this. Look, Jokowi knows jack sh*t about defence. In fact, he doesn't know anything at all. If he knows his stuff he would ask the previous MoD to do exactly the same. The fact is that the previous MoD did almost nothing in big tickets procurement. So all of this, is down to Prabowo. 

Jokowi only takes Prabowo's plan for granted. He can't do anything to stop it as he doesn't really know what's actually his best option. But he's convinced enough on the plan as he sees that out of 9 parties in the House of Senat (DPR), only 2 said No. So he just goes along with it. 

So yes, it's all Prabowo here.


----------



## Indos

¿Por qué? said:


> I agree with this. Look, Jokowi knows jack sh*t about defence. In fact, he doesn't know anything at all. If he knows his stuff he would ask the previous MoD to do exactly the same. The fact is that the previous MoD did almost nothing in big tickets procurement. So all of this, is down to Prabowo.
> 
> Jokowi only takes Prabowo's plan for granted. He can't do anything to stop it as he doesn't really know what's actually his best option. But he's convinced enough on the plan as he sees that out of 9 parties in the House of Senat (DPR), only 2 said No. So he just goes along with it.
> 
> So yes, it's all Prabowo here.



The reason Jokowi put Prabowo as Minister of Defense is a political one, not because the same strategy that they adopt. As Minister he should be inline with President strategy, "Osprey possible deal" for instant can be seen as example where Jokowi can make any intervention on Defense Ministry plan if he seems as necessary.

Basically previous Mindef is something that we can see as a showcase of what Jokowi "real" policy on defense. Previous term (2014-2019) has been seen as the period where majority of defense equipments are bought from local defense industry. Mostly are not catchy equipment like small and medium transport plane and also MPA planes, helicopters, tanker vessel, LST, LPD, Hospital Ships, ammunitions, medium tanks, IFV, and others where majority can be fulfilled by local defense products. Iver deal where all two frigates should be made completely in PT PAL is also a showchase of his first term result.

This is because previous Mindef is not a heavy weight political figure like Prabowo that has his own ego and for the last 10 years were fighting against Jokowi in the media, parliament, and Presidential debate and contest. Prabowo has its own idea about defense and we can see clearly the contrast of Prabowo and Jokowi strategy and plan about defense matter during Presidential debate that include threat prospect and others.

Regardless of that, Jokowi is still a President and what Prabowo asked is to have President Regulation (Perpress) that can allow him to buy huge foreign defense equipment while President Regulation that he wants to make cannot become any law if President doesnt agree. It should pass Minister of Finance and Minister of Planning first before it can go to President office where Presiden has also had veto to pass the draft or reject it when the draft finally enters his office.

*Do parliament members have any say on this matter ?*

The parliament members that support Prabowo plan is only Defense Commission, not entire Parliament. That is only a small fraction of Parliament members and the support as being revealed by Tempo Magazine is due to a lobby process conducted by Prabowo. I salute to PAN and Democrat parties in that Commission that reject the idea. These are responsible members we have in that Parliament Commission 1.

This is also not the area where Parliament can have any say as the President Regulation is still in the form of draft and has not yet become the real President Regulation. The support from majority of Commission 1 parliament members that we know from the media is also a result of Tempo Magazine investigation, not yet their party position but more on that Commission 1 circle. If President reject the draft, it will not pass into Parliament where it will be officially discussed to get Parliament approval.

*Jokowi policy*

Jokowi policy on how we should spend defense budget has been so wildly known as it should be an investment for local defense industry and he is a President who put more trust on his economic team than non economic team. It is also his final term, he doesnt have any need to please others and this is the last term where as person that become Indonesian leader he should be able to accomplish his own mission and strategy.


----------



## Whizzack

2 things of note regarding the planned Rafale purchase :

1. Florence Parly actually came to Jakarta earlier this month for the signing of the LoI
2. Purchase will be done using soft loan, namely a loan guaranteed for 80% of the total amount of the contract.

------------------------------------------------------------------
*Indonesia signs letter of intent to buy 36 Rafale fighters*

Indonesia reportedly signed a letter of intent to acquire 36 Rafale fighter jets from France.
Since the visit of the Indonesian Minister of Defense Prabowo Subianto to Paris in January 2020, rumors emerged of a potential acquisition of Dassault fighter jets to renew the Indonesian Air Force fleet.
In February 2021, the Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Air Force, Fadjar Prasetyo, confirmed a plan to purchase 36 units of the French fighters and 8 F-15EXs by 2024 ‒ probably so as not to upset their US ally.

French Minister of Armed Forces Florence Parly confirmed that her Indonesian counterpart was eager to acquire 36 Dassault Rafale jets as soon as possible.

*The order now seems to move forward, as a letter of intent was reportedly signed during a visit to Jakarta by Florence Parly, the French Ministry of Armed Forces, on June 7, 2021. The financing of the acquisition would be similar to that proposed by France to Egypt, namely a loan guaranteed for 80% of the total amount of the contract.*

Currently, the Indonesian Air Force flies a mix of around 50 F-16 A/Bs and C/Ds, along with about 10 Russian Su-27SKM and Su-30 fighters.
In November 2020, the United States Secretary of Defense Mark Esper turned down the prospect of Indonesia acquiring a number of F-35As and made a counteroffer by proposing a number of F-16 “Viper” fighters, the last version of Lockheed-Martin’s best-seller, instead.









Indonesia signs letter of intent to buy 36 Rafale fighters


Indonesia signed a letter of intent to buy 36 Rafale fighters during a visit to Jakarta by Florence Parly, the French Minister of Armed Forces.




www.aerotime.aero





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Even though the purchase will be done with up to 80% loan provided by France, it will still need to comply with our Offset / ToT laws... So I believe what the Mindef and Dassault will be doing now (till Dec 2021) is to iron out the details regarding ToT and offset that comes with this purchase..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*The thunderclap of Fincantieri in Indonesia strongly shakes France*

The slap is enormous for the French export team. Especially since nobody saw it coming. 





Michel Cabirol
June 17, 2021, 6:00 

Fincantieri's mega-hit in Indonesia announced a week ago is making waves in France. Waves in depth for the moment even if a few bubbles rise to the surface as the great disappointment on Franco-Italian cooperation expressed by the General Delegate for Armaments (DGA) Joël Barre during his hearing at the National Assembly no open to the press. It must be said that the importance of the contract of 4.1 billion euros (six Italian FREMM frigates and the modernization and sale of two Maestrale frigates), rightly calls out in France at the time when the charge of the Lorient shipyard to Naval Group is not insured for the moment beyond 2028 (after the end of the construction of the five FDI frigates for the French Navy). And all the more so since this contract is already in force,according to some sources from La Tribune.

Within Naval Group, which has not filed bids, according to concurrent sources, and within the ministry, the announcement of the contract by Fincantieri was much surprised and hard to digest. It also calls on Naval Group and the government to do all European cooperation at all costs, and especially in the Navy with Fincantieri within Naviris, the common company specializing in surface buildings. The Indonesian contract for the Italian naval site is therefore a huge blow for France, which today feels betrayed by its partner. Perhaps by naïveté, the French team nevertheless gave the baton to beat themselves.

Also, several questions arise after this huge French inconvenience: why did Naval Group not file an offer? What role did Naviris play in this offering? Why were the French also surprised by this announcement? Are the Italians reliable partners within Naviris? While the Italians, who therefore sold six FREMMs in Indonesia, offer this type of frigates in Greece, Egypt and Saudi Arabia, why did France prefer FDI to FREMM?

In Indonesia, the French naval group has somewhat abandoned the surface building campaigns launched by the Indonesian navy in favor of the prospect of more strategic and, perhaps more affordable, submarines. It was a choice that was made several years ago by former CEO Hervé Guillou, followed by Pierre Eric Pommellet. Other sources estimate that Naval Group itself may have been prevented from making an offer under secret agreements between Naval Group and Fincantieri, which shared the world on a commercial scale at the time of Naviris' creation. In this regard, Indonesia as well as the Philippines would have been "reserved" for Italy. This agreement did exist, according to a source close to the case, but was drawn up on the grounds of canine cuts given by Fincantieri in countries "reserved" to the Naval Group (Greece, Saudi Arabia and Egypt).

Is it Fincantieri or Naviris, which brought the Italian offer to Indonesia? The sale of the six Italian FREMMs is, according to our information, a project marketed by Fincantieri and politically motivated by a state market. On the other hand, there is some doubt about the renovation of the Maestrale, which could be carried out as part of the joint venture between Fincantieri and Naval Group. In any case, in France no one was seen coming. Neither the state, nor the intelligence services, nor Naval Group and nor Thales, whose Dutch subsidiary is, however, very present in Indonesia. Fincantieri has quietly negotiated to the end in top secret with Jakarta, where the announcement of the contract with Fincantieri also makes some waves. Question: Weren't the compliance services too jealous in blocking the eyes and plugging the ears of France in Indonesia, and more generally in the world?

France is disappointed by the lack of loyalty of Italians, who have yet legitimately defended their interests. Naviris now seems to be a more and more empty shell. The company is now involved in R&D projects, preparation for the modernization of the Horizon frigates and the European Patrol Corvette (EPC) project. Far from initial ambitions. In addition, Italians burn all wood for export. According to our information, they have made an offer in Greece based on constellation type FREMM, in Saudi Arabia (four FREMM) and in Egypt (two FREMM). This is where France offers FDI or Gowind francs. In addition, the Italians offer patrols to Ghana at the Great Ocean Dam ..

Success in Indonesia also depends on the choice of the Italian FREMM, which has a displacement of 6,500 tons (against 4,460 tons for FDI, which is therefore lighter). A war ship that pleases the marines ... Moreover, Fincantieri also proposes it to Greece, Egypt and Saudi Arabia. The choice of these three countries will therefore validate or not the orientations taken by Naval Group, which had in the time of Hervé Guillou the arm of the National Navy, in favor of FDI at the expense of FREMM. An FDI was launched just to become the lifeblood of the Naval Group's trade policy on exports and to also make the group's study bureaus work. The momentum is approaching ... And it will forcibly accompany it in the midst of social issues, especially in Lorient, which awaits a decision from Greece. A success is vital for this site, which will build one of the four frigates in France.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

From Reddit:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 182

nasams truck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

M43 Mortar 120mm Marines TNI-AL





@putut_reza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

I believe that the A330 MRTT is not only the best option there is, but is also the only reasonable one for us...
--------------------------------------------------------
21 JUNE 2021

*Indonesia approves USD700 million in foreign loans for aerial tanker buy*
by Ridzwan Rahmat

The Indonesian Ministry of Finance (MoF) has granted approval for the country to obtain up to USD700 million in foreign loans to procure two aerial tankers for the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU) in 2021.

This was revealed in a notice issued by the MoF on 26 April listing a total of 31 Ministry of Defence (MoD) programmes for which funding through foreign loans has been approved.

Issued after consultations with the MoD and the Ministry of National Development Planning (Kementerian Perencanaan Pembangunan Nasional: BAPPENAS), the list, which was initially classified, has been provided to _Janes _by a government source. The document also shows that a total of 56 requests for foreign funding were rejected.

_Janes _was first informed by a source at the Singapore Airshow 2018 that the TNI-AU had appointed GMF AeroAsia, a subsidiary of national carrier Garuda Indonesia, for assistance with an in-depth study on Indonesia's aerial refuelling capabilities.





_A Royal Australian Air Force KC-30A (A330) MRTT with its refuelling hoses out. Indonesia is also considering this aircraft type for its aerial refuelling requirements. (EADS)_

Among the matters that were explored in the study were life cycle costs, local capabilities in maintaining the airframes, compatibility of refuelling methods with the TNI-AU's fleet of aircraft, and inter-operability with existing and future TNI-AU assets.

As part of its findings, the TNI-AU and GMF AeroAsia recommend that the new tankers be equipped with both the probe-and-drogue and flying boom aerial refuelling methods, _Janes_ has learnt.

Prior to the joint study with GMF AeroAsia, the TNI-AU had conducted its own preliminary study comparing Airbus' A330 Multi Role Tanker Transport (MRTT), Boeing's KC-46A Pegasus, and Russia's four-engined Ilyushin Il-78.






Indonesia approves USD700 million in foreign loans for aerial tanker buy


The Indonesian Ministry of Finance (MoF) has granted approval for the country to obtain up to USD700 million in foreign loans to procure two aerial tankers for the...



www.janes.com





-------------------------------------------------------------
10 JUNE 2021

*Indonesia commits to increased local content levels in defence*
by Jon Grevatt

Indonesia is planning to increase the “domestic content level” of defence products and technologies in operation within the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI), the Ministry of Defence (MoD) in Jakarta has stated.

The intention is aligned with recently enacted national legislation that encourages the country's private sector to play a deeper role in defence research, development, and production activities. The sector has traditionally been dominated by state-run enterprises.





__





Indonesia commits to increased local content levels in defence


Indonesia is planning to increase the “domestic content level” of defence products and technologies in operation within the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI), the Ministry...



www.janes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Bombing using dumb bomb and unguided rocket, but can still hit the target precisely


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406065985669394441


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391030539637780484


----------



## Indos

*Indonesian and USA Marine*

Reconex' joint exercise between 
@_TNIAL_

@marinir_tni_al
Amphibious Recon and 
@USMC
Reconnaissance Units has officially ended


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Police Paramilitary Unit, Brimob (Mobile Brigade). This Corps has 30.000 soldiers and deployed in conflict zone like Papua and previously in Aceh Province and East Timor






More about history and detail about the corps



https://indonesia.go.id/narasi/indonesia-dalam-angka/sosial/satria-baju-hitam-dari-watukosek

Reactions: Haha Haha:
 1


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> Bombing using dumb bomb and unguided rocket, but can still hit the target precisely
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406065985669394441



Well the target was stationary and the aircraft did not have to dodge anti aircraft fire from the ground. The situation is too ideal for a bombing run to allow for a precise hit.


----------



## Indos

23 June 2021

*UK government reports export credit arrangements for 2020*

by Charles Forrester

The UK's export credit agency, UK Export Financing (UKEF), revealed in its annual report on 22 June that it had underwritten a record GBP12.3 billion (USD17.1 billion) for UK industry during the 2020/21 financial year.


Key transactions in the annual report included the beginning of the drawing of GBP1.13 billion to BAE Systems in support of the manufacture of Eurofighter Typhoon and BAE Systems Hawk trainer aircraft to Qatar.* In addition, buyer credit guarantees for Indonesia were supplied for the acquisition of Lockheed Martin C-130J Hercules medium transport aircraft (maximum liability of GBP74.6 million) and air-defence systems from Thales UK (maximum liability of GBP29.8 million).*






UKEF supported the financing of C-130J Hercules aircraft for Indonesia during 2020. (Janes/Patrick Allen)

The report also noted that “a strong pipeline of transactions is in place for 2021–22” for defence deals. The organisation is also anticipating a significant transaction in support of the space sector in the coming months, with space also being a potential significant growth area.

The maximum export credit liability for the defence sector in 2020–21 was valued at GBP1.24 billion, representing 10% of overall liability for the UK government. The aerospace sector dominated support during the year, accounting for 59% of export credit liability worth GBP7.07 billion. The impact of the Covid-19 pandemic on the commercial aviation sector drove much of this support, with a total of GBP6.2 billion provided to Rolls-Royce, British Airways, and easyJet for working capital requirements to support ongoing operations.





__





UK government reports export credit arrangements for 2020


The UK's export credit agency, UK Export Financing (UKEF), revealed in its annual report on 22 June that it had underwritten a record GBP12.3 billion (USD17.1 billion)...



www.janes.com


----------



## Indos

5 of C130 J Hercules will arrive in the end of 2022 or middle of 2023


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> 23 June 2021
> 
> *UK government reports export credit arrangements for 2020*
> 
> by Charles Forrester
> 
> The UK's export credit agency, UK Export Financing (UKEF), revealed in its annual report on 22 June that it had underwritten a record GBP12.3 billion (USD17.1 billion) for UK industry during the 2020/21 financial year.
> 
> 
> Key transactions in the annual report included the beginning of the drawing of GBP1.13 billion to BAE Systems in support of the manufacture of Eurofighter Typhoon and BAE Systems Hawk trainer aircraft to Qatar.* In addition, buyer credit guarantees for Indonesia were supplied for the acquisition of Lockheed Martin C-130J Hercules medium transport aircraft (maximum liability of GBP74.6 million) and air-defence systems from Thales UK (maximum liability of GBP29.8 million).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UKEF supported the financing of C-130J Hercules aircraft for Indonesia during 2020. (Janes/Patrick Allen)
> 
> The report also noted that “a strong pipeline of transactions is in place for 2021–22” for defence deals. The organisation is also anticipating a significant transaction in support of the space sector in the coming months, with space also being a potential significant growth area.
> 
> The maximum export credit liability for the defence sector in 2020–21 was valued at GBP1.24 billion, representing 10% of overall liability for the UK government. The aerospace sector dominated support during the year, accounting for 59% of export credit liability worth GBP7.07 billion. The impact of the Covid-19 pandemic on the commercial aviation sector drove much of this support, with a total of GBP6.2 billion provided to Rolls-Royce, British Airways, and easyJet for working capital requirements to support ongoing operations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK government reports export credit arrangements for 2020
> 
> 
> The UK's export credit agency, UK Export Financing (UKEF), revealed in its annual report on 22 June that it had underwritten a record GBP12.3 billion (USD17.1 billion)...
> 
> 
> 
> www.janes.com



Some members in other forum feel confused of why UK has relation with this C 130 J. The answer maybe due to the engine which is made by Roll Royce and the air defense system from Thales England could be the flare and chaff for the C 130 J planes ordered by Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rizafaisal1010

I think its for more starstreak


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409144043536195587
*Indonesian Military #TNI Special Operation Command #SOCOM #KOOPSSUS conducting counterterrorism exercises at Parliament Complex in Jakarta *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

This is the data shows Indonesian Army personnel numbers and budget for each branch. TNI AD (Army), TNI AL (Navy) and TNI AU (Air Force). Renbut means budget needs and Indikatif means the real allocation from Finance Ministry.






This data is shown by parliament member and shows Indonesian Armed Force total personnel is around 450.000 (Almost half million). If Police paramilitary units like Brimob is included (30.000 personnel) and also Police Sabhara units so the real Indonesian Armed force is already half million (500.000 personnel)

*Brimob Police*






*Sabhara Police unit*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> This is the data shows Indonesian Army personnel numbers and budget for each branch. TNI AD (Army), TNI AL (Navy) and TNI AU (Air Force). Renbut means budget needs and Indikatif means the real allocation from Finance Ministry.
> 
> View attachment 757333



This seems to be the routine annual budget and is not part of the $125B procurement plan... we can see here the army getting the lion share of the budget, simply due to the fact that they have the largest number of personnel... While in the procurement plan the airforce & navy will be getting the lion share of the budget...

btw... DCA with France now formally signed..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409701627880120338
also JMSDF naval visit 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409689940305203202

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> This seems to be the routine annual budget and is not part of the $125B procurement plan... we can see here the army getting the lion share of the budget, simply due to the fact that they have the largest number of personnel... While in the procurement plan the airforce & navy will be getting the lion share of the budget...
> 
> btw... DCA with France now formally signed..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409701627880120338
> also JMSDF naval visit
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409689940305203202



Look like you are quite late in updating about our procurement plan until 2024. I have posted the link in KFX/IFX thread and I also give some explanation about the number.

Here the Planning Ministry only approve 20 billion USD procurement for Armed Force (2020-2024 period) and the number can be slashed further by Finance Minister if SMI think necessary. At least AH has seen fighter procurement is slashed from 1.6 billion USD approved by Planning Ministry into just 1.1 billion USD by Finance Minister. 

Still the budget could be even diverted to buy LIFT advance trainer ( T50 Golden Eagle) as AH reveal where FM approval is for LIFT advance trainer, not fighter. If we see Air Force planning, training aircraft and helicopter acquisition only get 300 million USD foreign loan, so it is not clear whether what has been said recently by AH is for 1.1 billion USD or 300 million USD.

So far Finance Minister has rejected 56 foreign loan for defense procurement (Jane Defense report) and just release the funding for equipment that our local industry hasnt got the program until the next 10 years (MRTT, LIFT advance trainer, Big transport plane ( C 130 J), and other program (backed by foreign loan) that include local defense industry participation (modernization of Usman Harun Corvette) and frigate (Iver with all ships built in PT PAL) and submarines (Changbogo where cooperation with PT PAL and complete third submarine building in PT PAL).

Here about the Planning Minister only approve 20 billion USD for defense procurement (foreign + local acquisition)









Jokowi Cuma Anggarkan Rp298 T Buat Belanja Militer


Menteri PPN Suharso Monoarfa mengungkapkan anggaran belanja militer Indonesia masih di bawah 1 persen dari Pendapatan Domestik Bruto (PDB).




www.cnnindonesia.com


----------



## Whizzack

*Batch One Order : 10 Tanks will be Produced in Turkey and 8 in Indonesia*

29 Juni 2021





Kaplan MT in production (photo : Defence Turkey Magazine)
*KAPLAN MT Tank is in mass production*
Yöneticisi Mustafa, ZAHA and KAPLAN Program Manager of Turkey's leading land platforms manufacturer FNSS, made important statements about the KAPLAN MT Tank (local name : Harimau Hitam).
FNSS Defense Systems Inc. Mustafa KAPLAN, who gave important information about the KAPLAN MT Medium Weight Class Tank developed by the Indonesian company PT Pindad based on the needs of the Indonesian Armed Forces, made the following statements:
“Our Modern Medium Weight Tank Development Project, which we are currently conducting with the Indonesian Government, continues. Here, too, we are carrying out a joint tank development project with PT Pindad, a local company in Indonesia, within a partnership structure. In this context, we successfully completed the design and qualification of 2 Medium Weight Tanks, and started mass production activities.” used his statements.





Kaplan MT progress in June 2021 (photo : Barbaros Toprakoğlu)
Under the contract, 18 KAPLAN MT tanks will be produced, the first 10 tanks will be produced in Turkey and the remaining 8 tanks will be produced in Indonesia.
The KAPLAN MT Project, which was implemented within the scope of the project where FNSS successfully applied the technology transfer model to PT Pindad, is the first export contract signed by Turkey in the Medium Weight Tank Class, as well as being initiated and concluded within the framework of the Defense Industry Cooperation Agreements signed between Indonesia and Turkey. It draws attention as it is the first project to be reached.
(SavunmaSanayiST)









Batch One Order : 10 Tanks will be Produced in Turkey and 8 in Indonesia


29 Juni 2021 Kaplan MT in production (photo : Defence Turkey Magazine) KAPLAN MT Tank is in mass production Yöneticisi Mustafa, ZAHA and KAP...




defense-studies.blogspot.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

It is related to Prabowo stubborn effort to buy Rafale which price is 225 million USD per plane and cannot be upgraded into 5 generation fighters, while he can wait KF 21/IFX program instead with 65 million USD price tag per plane ( developed by Korean and Indonesian and the IFX will be produced in Indonesia inshaAllah) and can potentially be upgraded into 5 generation fighters since the design has already used STEALTH parameters as main consideration and target, composite material for the fuselage and the belly part of the plane is made in modular so possibly can be replaced with the belly that has internal weapon bay (IWB) that will be developed for KF21/IFX later block inshaAllah.

------------------------------------------------------------

*French Judge To Probe Rafale Jet Sale To India
The 7.8-billion-euro ($9.3-billion) deal for 36 planes between the government and French aircraft manufacturer Dassault has long been mired in corruption allegations.*

All IndiaAgence France-Presse
Updated: July 03, 2021 2:38 am IST


*Paris: *
A French judge has been tasked with investigating a controversial 2016 multi-billion-dollar sale of Rafale fighter jets to India on "corruption" suspicions, the national financial prosecutors' office (PNF) said Friday.

The 7.8-billion-euro ($9.3-billion) deal for 36 planes between the government and French aircraft manufacturer Dassault has long been mired in corruption allegations.

The PNF had intially refused to investigate the sale, prompting French investigative website Mediapart to accuse it and the French Anti-corruption Agency of "burying" suspicions surrounding the September 2016 deal.

In April, Mediapart claimed "millions of euros of hidden commissions" were given to a go-between who helped Dassault conclude the sale, of which "some... could have been given as bribes" to Indian officials.

Dassault retorted that no wrong-doing was flagged in the group's audits.

After the reports, France's Sherpa NGO, which specialises in financial crime, filed an official complaint for "corruption" and "influence peddling" among other accusations, prompting an investigating magistrate to be designated to probe the deal.

Sherpa had already asked for an investigation into the deal in 2018, but the PNF took no action.

In this first complaint, the NGO had denounced the fact that Dassault chose Reliance Group as its Indian partner, a conglomerate headed by billionaire Anil Ambani, who is close to Prime Minister Narendra Modi.

Dassult had intially won a contract in 2012 to supply 126 jets to India and had been negotiating with Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL).
By March 2015, those talks had almost reached a conclusion, according to Dassault.

But in April of that year, after PM Modi paid an official visit to France, the talks suddenly broke down to general surprise.

Reliance Group, which has no experience in aeronautics, replaced HAL and finalised a new contract for 36 jets.

In January 2016, at the time of the negotiations, Reliance had financed a film co-produced by Julie Gayet, the partner of Francois Hollande, who was president at the time.

Sherpa believes this could constitute "influence peddling".









French Judge Tasked With Probing Rafale Jet Sale To India


A French judge has been tasked with investigating a controversial 2016 multi-billion-dollar sale of Rafale fighter jets to India on "corruption" suspicions, the national financial prosecutors' office (PNF) said Friday.




www.ndtv.com


----------



## Indos

*KF 21/IFX vs Rafale

KF 21/IFX*















*Rafale*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Marine troops (Taifib)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 182

BPPT- Hydrodynamic Test Facilty
opv 90m testing










BPPT-BTH LAB.

Indonesian Hydrodynamic Laboratory Profile


----------



## Whizzack

*Indonesian Marines to possibly get Excalibur Army Kapa amphibious vehicles*
Defense News July 2021 Global Security army industryPOSTED ON WEDNESDAY, 07 JULY 2021 16:30

Mid-June 2021, photos appeared showing trials of the Kapa amphibious tracked vehicle carried out by Czech company Excalibur Army, Defense Studies reports. Actually, these trials were likely conducted at the Myslejovice Water Training Ground, Březina Military District, in 2020.
*Follow Army Recognition on Google News at this link*




*Trial of Excalibur Army Kapa conducted in the Czech Republic (Picture source: Excalibur Army)*
Kapa is needed as a tracked amphibious personnel and cargo carrier, possibly in two versions, thus. The prototype, whose scale model was apparently unveiled at IndoDefense 2016 exhibition, was previously introduced in mid-May 2020. The first prototype has the following specifications as stated on the Valka website: empty weight 20,000 kg ; maximum payload: 13,000 kg or 72 passengers ; cargo space of 7,800 x 2,800 mm ; maximum gross weight: 33,000 kg ; crew: 2 people ; size L-L-T (m): 10.5-3.3-3.1 ; ground clearance: 43 cm ; engine: Tatra diesel 390 kw ; maximum road speed: 40 km/h ; maximum speed on water: 11 km/h ; maximum slope gradient : 27° ; trench crossing : 2.50 m ; vertical obstacle : 0.65 m.
The Indonesian Marine Corps (Marinirs) has received a budget allocation for the purchase of 54 tracked amphibious transport vehicles worth USD 398 million to be spent until 2024. The number of vehicles is 54 units for 3 Marines or 18 units per PasMar. 18 is the number of towed howitzer units in 1 Marine Howitzer Battalion consisting of 3 batteries. Kapa will be used to carry howitzers from ship to shore in an amphibious operation.
The Marine Corps currently operates two types of amphibious artillery-carrying vehicles, namely the PTS-10 and K-61 types, both types needing to be replaced. Excalibur Army’s Kapa is a contender for this replacement.




*Kapa amphibious cargo or personnel carrier (Picture source: Excalibur Army)*




*Kapa amphibious cargo or personnel carrier (Picture source: Excalibur Army)*




*Scale model of Excalibur Army’s Kapa presented to senior officers of the Indonesian Navy’ Marine Corps (Picture source: courtesy photo via Defense Studies)*






Indonesian Marines to possibly get Excalibur Army Kapa amphibious vehicles | Defense News July 2021 Global Security army industry | Defense Security global news industry army year 2021 | Archive News year


Mid-June 2021, photos appeared showing trials of the Kapa amphibious tracked vehicle carried out by Czeck company Excalibur Army, Defense Studies reports. Actually, these trials were likely conducted at the Myslejovice Water Training Ground, Březina Military District, in 2020.




www.armyrecognition.com


----------



## Indos

Soldiers from Yonko 469 Paskhas TNI AU and US SOCPAC who are members of the Joint Combined Exercise Training (JCET) Teak Spear Iron 2021 held a Jungle Warefare (forest war) exercise in the Namorambe palm oil plantation area, Medan, North Sumatra. Thursday (10/06/2021).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Prabowo’s defense diplomacy


A recently signed defense cooperation agreement (DCA) with France is of strategic importance as it will enable Indonesia to advance the professional standard of its soldiers.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Whizzack

Army field hospital setup to help with Covid-19 surge


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414191980892938242


----------



## Whizzack

*Indonesia Navy commissions third Teluk Bintuni-class landing ship*
by Gabriel Dominguez

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has commissioned its third Teluk Bintuni-class landing ship tank (LST) vessel.

Named KRI _Teluk Youtefa_ (with pennant number 522), the 120 m-long ship entered service in a ceremony held on 12 July at the naval base at Tanjung Priok, North Jakarta, according to a TNI-AL statement issued that same day.






The Indonesian Navy commissioned KRI Teluk Youtefa , its third Teluk Bintuni-class LST, in a ceremony held on on 12 July at the naval base at Tanjung Priok, North Jakarta. (TNI-AL)
Launched in May 2019 by local shipbuilder PT Daya Radar Utama (DRU), _Teluk Youtefa_ has now joined first-of-class _Teluk Bintuni_ , which was commissioned in June 2015, and _Teluk Lada_ , which entered service in February 2019, as part of the TNI-AL's strategic sealift command.

_Teluk Youtefa_ is part of a contract for three additional vessels of the class that was awarded to PT DRU in January 2017, with the other two LSTs – _Teluk Palu_ (523) and _Teluk Calang_ (524) – currently in advanced stages of construction and expected to enter service later this year.

Two more vessels of the class were launched in late February of this year.

_Teluk Youtefa_ , which has a crew of 120, has an overall beam of 18 m, and a hull draught of 3 m. The ship is powered by two 4,320 kW STX-MAN diesel engines and can attain a top speed of 16 kt with a standard range of 7,200 n miles at 13.6 kt, according to the TNI-AL.






Indonesia Navy commissions third Teluk Bintuni-class landing ship


The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has commissioned its third Teluk Bintuni-class landing ship tank (LST) vessel.



www.janes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Whizzack

14 JULY 2021

*Jakarta approves plan to obtain USD600 million loan for interim submarine programme*
by Ridzwan Rahmat






KRI Nagapasa , one of four submarines in service with the Indonesian Navy. The country has approved a plan to obtain up to USD600 million in foreign loans to procure at least one second-hand boat as a stopgap measure while awaiting new submarines. (Juni Kriswanto/AFP via Getty Images)
The Indonesian Ministry of Finance (MoF) has granted approval for the country to obtain up to USD600 million in foreign loans to procure at least one second-hand submarine for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL).

Documents provided to _Janes_ by industry sources indicate that the approval was granted for the Interim Readiness Submarine Class (IRSC) programme, which seeks to temporarily fill gaps in the TNI-AL's underwater warfare capabilities with boats retired by other navies while the service awaits the delivery of new vessels.

The programme calls for a submarine class that displaces between 1,800–2,800 tonnes. However, the documents seen by _Janes_ did not specify the expected number of hulls that will be procured.

The approved loan quantum for the IRSC was reached in consultation with the Ministry of Defence (MoD) and the Ministry of National Development Planning (Kementerian Perencanaan Pembangunan Nasional: BAPPENAS).

The TNI-AL operates a fleet of four diesel-electric submarines (SSKs) comprised of three Nagapasa (DSME 209/1400)-class boats, and one Cakra (Type 209/1300)-class SSK, KRI _Cakra _(401). A second Cakra-class boat, KRI _Nanggala _(402), sank in the Bali Sea in April 2021 killing everyone onboard.






Jakarta approves plan to obtain USD600 million loan for interim submarine programme


The Indonesian Ministry of Finance (MoF) has granted approval for the country to obtain up to USD600 million in foreign loans to procure at least one second-hand...



www.janes.com


----------



## Fl0gger

Whizzack said:


> 14 JULY 2021
> 
> *Jakarta approves plan to obtain USD600 million loan for interim submarine programme*
> by Ridzwan Rahmat
> 
> View attachment 762246
> 
> 
> KRI Nagapasa , one of four submarines in service with the Indonesian Navy. The country has approved a plan to obtain up to USD600 million in foreign loans to procure at least one second-hand boat as a stopgap measure while awaiting new submarines. (Juni Kriswanto/AFP via Getty Images)
> The Indonesian Ministry of Finance (MoF) has granted approval for the country to obtain up to USD600 million in foreign loans to procure at least one second-hand submarine for the Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL).
> 
> Documents provided to _Janes_ by industry sources indicate that the approval was granted for the Interim Readiness Submarine Class (IRSC) programme, which seeks to temporarily fill gaps in the TNI-AL's underwater warfare capabilities with boats retired by other navies while the service awaits the delivery of new vessels.
> 
> The programme calls for a submarine class that displaces between 1,800–2,800 tonnes. However, the documents seen by _Janes_ did not specify the expected number of hulls that will be procured.
> 
> The approved loan quantum for the IRSC was reached in consultation with the Ministry of Defence (MoD) and the Ministry of National Development Planning (Kementerian Perencanaan Pembangunan Nasional: BAPPENAS).
> 
> The TNI-AL operates a fleet of four diesel-electric submarines (SSKs) comprised of three Nagapasa (DSME 209/1400)-class boats, and one Cakra (Type 209/1300)-class SSK, KRI _Cakra _(401). A second Cakra-class boat, KRI _Nanggala _(402), sank in the Bali Sea in April 2021 killing everyone onboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta approves plan to obtain USD600 million loan for interim submarine programme
> 
> 
> The Indonesian Ministry of Finance (MoF) has granted approval for the country to obtain up to USD600 million in foreign loans to procure at least one second-hand...
> 
> 
> 
> www.janes.com


Soryu😍


----------



## Whizzack

Fl0gger said:


> Soryu😍



Aamiin..! with a budget of $600 mil for just a single sub, we can probably even get a new-built Soryu...! 😁 

Now if only the JMSDF has a Soryu they are willing to sell... 🤪

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Singapore Naval ship arrives in Jakarta sending medical equipment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129950461782401027

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192314381213634560

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> It is related to Prabowo stubborn effort to buy Rafale which price is 225 million USD per plane and cannot be upgraded into 5 generation fighters, while he can wait KF 21/IFX program instead with 65 million USD price tag per plane ( developed by Korean and Indonesian and the IFX will be produced in Indonesia inshaAllah) and can potentially be upgraded into 5 generation fighters since the design has already used STEALTH parameters as main consideration and target, composite material for the fuselage and the belly part of the plane is made in modular so possibly can be replaced with the belly that has internal weapon bay (IWB) that will be developed for KF21/IFX later block inshaAllah.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *French Judge To Probe Rafale Jet Sale To India
> The 7.8-billion-euro ($9.3-billion) deal for 36 planes between the government and French aircraft manufacturer Dassault has long been mired in corruption allegations.*
> 
> All IndiaAgence France-Presse
> Updated: July 03, 2021 2:38 am IST
> 
> 
> *Paris: *
> A French judge has been tasked with investigating a controversial 2016 multi-billion-dollar sale of Rafale fighter jets to India on "corruption" suspicions, the national financial prosecutors' office (PNF) said Friday.
> 
> The 7.8-billion-euro ($9.3-billion) deal for 36 planes between the government and French aircraft manufacturer Dassault has long been mired in corruption allegations.
> 
> The PNF had intially refused to investigate the sale, prompting French investigative website Mediapart to accuse it and the French Anti-corruption Agency of "burying" suspicions surrounding the September 2016 deal.
> 
> In April, Mediapart claimed "millions of euros of hidden commissions" were given to a go-between who helped Dassault conclude the sale, of which "some... could have been given as bribes" to Indian officials.
> 
> Dassault retorted that no wrong-doing was flagged in the group's audits.
> 
> After the reports, France's Sherpa NGO, which specialises in financial crime, filed an official complaint for "corruption" and "influence peddling" among other accusations, prompting an investigating magistrate to be designated to probe the deal.
> 
> Sherpa had already asked for an investigation into the deal in 2018, but the PNF took no action.
> 
> In this first complaint, the NGO had denounced the fact that Dassault chose Reliance Group as its Indian partner, a conglomerate headed by billionaire Anil Ambani, who is close to Prime Minister Narendra Modi.
> 
> Dassult had intially won a contract in 2012 to supply 126 jets to India and had been negotiating with Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL).
> By March 2015, those talks had almost reached a conclusion, according to Dassault.
> 
> But in April of that year, after PM Modi paid an official visit to France, the talks suddenly broke down to general surprise.
> 
> Reliance Group, which has no experience in aeronautics, replaced HAL and finalised a new contract for 36 jets.
> 
> In January 2016, at the time of the negotiations, Reliance had financed a film co-produced by Julie Gayet, the partner of Francois Hollande, who was president at the time.
> 
> Sherpa believes this could constitute "influence peddling".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Judge Tasked With Probing Rafale Jet Sale To India
> 
> 
> A French judge has been tasked with investigating a controversial 2016 multi-billion-dollar sale of Rafale fighter jets to India on "corruption" suspicions, the national financial prosecutors' office (PNF) said Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ndtv.com





*The KF-21 Boramae will evolve until possess characteristics of sixth generation fighters*​
*




*


12/07/2021


KAI, the Air Force and the South Korean National Institute of Science and Technology plan to develop sixth-generation technologies to address threats beyond 2035, many of which will be incorporated into the KF-21 Boramae.

While the KF-21 Boramae is a very new 4.5 Gen fighter, which had its rollout this year, it was designed from the ground up with the ability to evolve to achieve the capabilities of 5th Gen dot aircraft such as the F-35 and the F-22.

But the new 6th Gen fighters from the US (NGAD and F / A-XX programs), Europe (Tempest and FCAS) and Japan (FX program) are already on the horizon, which would be taking flight from 2030 and they will dominate the skies beyond 2040.

Although Korea was able to finish, almost alone, the prototype and the assembly line of the KF-21, which is in itself a great achievement, and that it still has years of development to rub shoulders with the F-35, the truth is that future technologies that would bring the Boramae closer to the capabilities of a 6th Gen fighter are already being explored.

More reading in this link :









The KF-21 Boramae will evolve until possess characteristics of sixth generation fighters


KAI, the Air Force and the South Korean National Institute of Science and Technology plan to develop sixth-generation technologies to address threats beyond 203




www.aviacionline.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*DEFEA 2021*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

There are many Indonesian I see on FB page which dont have any idea about Indonesia participation in KF 21/IFX program. They still dont have any clue even until Today. So I give more explanation using credible sources and people involved in the program.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Here are the article talking about what happened during development phase: *

Of the total workers of the two countries involved in the making of KF-X / IF-X, 30 percent are more from Indonesia and the majority of the rest are from South Korea. This is also the reason for making aircraft centered on Sacheon, not in Indonesia.

The proportion of more than 30 percent of Indonesian engineers involved in working on the KF-X / IF-X actually increased from the original amount of 20 percent. The addition of Indonesian workers occurred as time went by cultivation.

*"It signifies that Indonesian engineers count on Korea. There is even a work package whose technology is only owned by Indonesians. He is a doctor from ITB (Bandung Institute of Technology), the only one who has inlight design capabilities. So Korea does not take Indonesia lightly, "Anne said.*


*Jet Tempur RI Buatan 'Sendiri' Mengangkasa 9 Tahun Lagi*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*This is about first development phase*

Translation from Google translate:


*KFX / IFX program continued , Government Asked to Immediately Selecting Design*​
*February 6, 2014 (Angkasa/Space Magazine)*

Korea was once considered Indonesia engineer do not understand about the design of a jet fighter. But the notion was quickly turned , when the Indonesian team describes the design and the various inputs. The Indonesian side also the one who finally managed to convince that the aircraft take-off weight of 50,000 pounds must .

Confirmation of the Parliament of South Korea on the resumption of the program KFX / IFX team warmly welcomed designers from Indonesia. They include asking both governments immediately call the engineers involved in preparing work that has been long overdue. They also want the governments of both countries to make sure one of the two designs that have been produced in the Technology Development phase for cultivation in the next phase .

"Program KFX / IFX is a multi - program years , costly, and involve various sectors and foreign partners. For that there must be a definite declaration on it goes. For Indonesia it is important to determine the financing schemes and their human resources planning, "said* Dr Rais Zain, M. Eng ,* *KFX / IFX Configuration Design Leader *for Angkasa , in late January.

"In the near future Indonesia will also work on the N219 and R - 80. We do not have enough engineers to work three programs, especially KFX / IFX will take place until the 2020s. The government is expected to call home engineers who are now working abroad to come help the regeneration process. Outside there are approximately 200 people . If half of it can be returned to the country, it is enough to help, " added Rais who is also a lecturer at the Faculty of Aerospace Engineering ITB, Bandung.

As reported by the national media, the confirmation of the continuation of the program of making front - liner Korean - Indonesian fighter jets received by the Ministry of Defense on January 3, 2014. Notice is further announced Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro told reporters, Wednesday, January 8, 2014, on the sidelines of Rapim Kemenhan in Jakarta. Explanations related to exposure delivered weapon system procurement plans in the Strategic Plan II, 2015-2019.

The Indonesian government hopes the project of making the 4.5 generation fighter jet could be done because it would be a referral program to remove the dependence of the transfer of technology from other countries. Besides KFX / IFX, Indonesia is also pursuing a program of making submarines , warships, propellants , rockets, and tank size medium. For submarines, Indonesia is also cooperating with the same country.

Superior to the Su - 35Program KFX / IFX was stopped temporarily by Korea's new leader Park Geun - Hye end of 2012 after reviewing the state financially in the country. This prestigious project was worked on since the beginning of 2011, shortly after President Lee Myung - bak and President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono confirmed the bilateral cooperation in the defense field in Jakarta. From the Technology Development Phase that has been completed, a team of scientists has completed a number of conical design that later became two.

The two designs is a model of the stealth fighter jet -winning twin-engine air superiority with horizontally - tails in the back, and the other one is with canards on the front. "Each has consequences different financing and partners. Thus , it must first be decided which one is selected. It is important that when followed, all parties are ready to do it , "said Rais Zain , whose day-to- day lecturer at the Faculty of Engineering, Aerospace Engineering,ITB, Bandung.

As stated Wamenhan Sjafrie, Korean parliament has prepared 20 million U.S. dollars (temporary , Indonesia : $ 5 million) to continue this program in 2015. At that time , the team will go to the Engineering Manufacturing Development Phase. In addition must have a high thrust engine with a power to be able to fight in the air, the aircraft must also have weapons stored in the internal weapons bay , the data - link capable of randomizing communications, advanced radar target voters, and anti - jamming device.

The prototype is expected to finish by the end of the Strategic Plan II . Even if there are things that need to be criticized , it is a matter of operation requirements are much more determined the Korean Air Force . This was inevitable because the Korean bear 80 percent of the funding, and the country actually have a real enemy. This program is targeted to spawn a jet fighter with performance equivalent or superior to the opponent fighter jets which are the Sukhoi Su - 35.

Prerequisites itself dismissed the proposed counter designs KAI ( Korean Aerospace Industrie) recently, rather than to cut development costs are too great. In configuration ( see Space, December 2013 ), looks KFX type E is only one engine powered with weapons outside the radar sweep prone opponent.

*Angkasa examine admiration of ADD ( Agency for Defense Development, Defence Research and Development Agency of Korea ) submitted to the Indonesian engineer team. Initially, the team assumes Korea really had no idea about the design of Indonesian fighter jets. However, the assumption was turned when Indonesian engineers began to describe the design and the various inputs to the design of Korea. The Indonesian side also who ultimately ensure that the aircraft must have a takeoff weight of 50,000 pounds.(A.Darmawan/Angkasa magazine).*

http://www.angkasa.co.id/index.php/...tkan-pemerintah-diminta-segera-memilih-desain

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is the most respected aerospace media in Indonesia but unfortunatelly they have erased that 2014 page but I have posted the translation in previous KFX/IFX thread in 2014.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/kf-x...of-south-korea-indonesia-images.182361/page-4

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Indonesian engineers who are mostly design engineers came back home to Indonesia in May 2020 which is the time where the design has been completed (late 2019) and prototype is being constructed. There are more than 140 Indonesian engineers who are part of development program based on report from Jane Defense.

https://www.janes.com/defence-news/news-detail/indonesia-looks-to-restart-work-on-kf-21-project

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## rondo.royal2

Menanggapi media vietnam yg mengatakan 









Polish Media 'Tips' NATO on How to Detect Russian Varshavyanka Submarines


20 Juli 2021 Project 636.3 Varshavyanka class (Improved Kilo) submarine (photo : Koninklijke Marine ) Polish media said that although Russia...




defense-studies.blogspot.com





The fact has been proved by the fact that the whole NATO fleet along with anti-submarine patrol aircraft have repeatedly been powerless to find the Varshavyankas of the Russian Navy in a relatively narrow area.

Sebenarnya Kilo class itu tidak siluman , kalian nonton video ini sampai selesai episode 1 dan 2 agar tercerahkan ga lagi dikibuli media media luar dan dalam tentang kilo class .. 

Dijelaskan sampai rampung , belum ada yg menjelaskan ini di manapun di forum forum militer ,di blog militer , medsos , youtube . Sangat informatif dan menambah wawasan dunia militer .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*KAI exports Six additional T-50i to Indonesia*​
20 Juli 2021 

Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) announced on the 20th that it had signed an additional supply contract for the introduction and export of the T-50i tactical introductory trainer with the Indonesian Ministry of National Defense (Air Force).

With this contract, KAI will export six T-50i tactical introductory trainers and a follow-up support package for aircraft operation to Indonesia.

The contract size is 274.488 billion won, and the contract period is from December 16, this year, to October 30, 2024.





The contract start date is the expected date when KAI receives the advance payment from the Indonesian government, and the contract end date is 34 months from the start of the contract. KAI will re-publish when the advance payment is received.

The T-50i is an Indonesian export aircraft based on the T-50, the first domestic supersonic advanced trainer developed for the Korean Air Force. It can perform both training and light attack missions at the same time.

Previously, KAI exported 16 T-50i units to Indonesia on May 25, 2011 and T-50i radar and machine gun installation works on November 8, 2018.









KAI, 인도네시아에 T-50i 추가 수출…2천745억원 규모


한국항공우주산업(KAI)은 인도네시아 국방부(공군)와 전술입문훈련기 T-50i 추가 도입·수출 공급계약을 맺었다고 20일 공시했다. KAI는 이번 계약으로 인도네시아에 T-50i 전술입문훈련기 6대와 항공기 운영을 위한 후속 지원패키지를 수출한다. 계약 규모는 2천744억8천8




www.mk.co.kr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 182

*Korea Aerospace wins US$240 mln trainer jet deal in Indonesia*

* All News * 14:28 July 20, 2021

SEOUL, July 20 (Yonhap) -- Korea Aerospace Industries Co. (KAI), South Korea's sole aircraft manufacturer, said Tuesday it has received a US$240 million trainer jet deal in Indonesia.
Under the deal, KAI will supply six T-50 advanced trainer jets to the Indonesian air force from Dec. 16, 2021, to Oct. 30, 2024, the company said in a regulatory filing.
In 2012, KAI achieved $400 million worth of deals to supply 16 T-50 trainer jets.

As of Tuesday, KAI has exported a total of 154 trainer jets worth US$3.1 billion -- 70 T-50 advanced trainer jets worth $2.6 billion and 84 KT-1 basic trainer jets worth $700 million -- to countries such as Indonesia, Iraq, Thailand, Turkey, Peru and the Philippines since its foundation in 1999.

This undated file photo provided by KAI shows a TA-50 lead-in fighter aircraft. (PHOTO NOT FOR SALE) (Yonhap)


----------



## 182

*TANKBOAT X18 Specification.*







North Sea Boats
The X18 Tank Boat is an innovative, fast, stealthy, and highly maneuverable catamaran design that provides a stable weapons platform for close-in and long range direct fire support in normally inaccessible coastal and riverine Environments

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

21 JULY 2021

*Indonesia seeks foreign lender for T-50 lead-in fighter trainer programme*
by Ridzwan Rahmat







The first example of 16 T-50i trainers that Indonesia signed for in 2011. Jakarta is procuring an additional six airframes and is looking for a foreign loan to fund this purchase. (Korea Aerospace Industries)

The Indonesian Ministry of Defense (MOD) has begun a search for foreign lenders to fund the acquisition of six additional T-50i Golden Eagle airframes for its lead-in fighter trainer (LIFT) programme.

An approval to obtain the foreign loan was approved by the country's finance ministry, after consulting with the Indonesian MOD and the Ministry of National Development Planning (Kementerian Perencanaan Pembangunan Nasional: BAPPENAS).

A document provided to _Janes_ by an industry source indicates that a limit of USD240 million has been set for this foreign loan allocation.

Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) disclosed in a financial regulatory filing on 16 July that it has secured a “contract” to supply the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU) with the aircraft type.

The aircraft are meant to be deployed as intermediate jet trainers for cadet pilots transitioning from airscrew-propelled aircraft to type certification training for fighters.

However, _Janes_ has since verified with the Indonesian MOD that the contract mentioned is preamble in nature and will only be in force once the initial payment is secured.

Additionally, _Janes_ understands from a separate source at the MOD that this initial payment will be obtained via an allocation from Indonesia's 2022 defence budget, and it will be made out to KAI by the end of 2021. The remainder of the contract amount will be funded with proceeds from the foreign loan that is still being sourced.





__





Indonesia seeks foreign lender for T-50 lead-in fighter trainer programme


The Indonesian Ministry of Defense (MOD) has begun a search for foreign lenders to fund the acquisition of six additional T-50i Golden Eagle airframes for its lead-in...



www.janes.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Great to see co operation between Indonesia/India
Remember how important a role Indonesia played in helping India during the devastating COVID 2nd wave with several IAF Il-76s flying back and forth ferrying medical supplies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Indian Navy ship get guarded by Indonesian Marine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Garuda Shield 2021 Preparation* (Indonesian and US Army)

Location : East Kalimantan (Borneo Island) and South Sumatra (Sumatra island), Indonesia.

2.246 Indonesian Army personnel will participate






2.282 US Army personnel will participate






First batch arrival of 330 US Army personnel in Palembang, South Sumatra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259142920399011842

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Marine practice in North Jakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Whizzack

*Indonesia to procure Rantis P6 ATAV 4x4 All-Terrain tactical vehicles*
Defense News July 2021 Global Security army industryPosted On Thursday, 29 July 2021 10:20

According to information released by the Indonesian Ministry of Defense on July 27, 2021, the Indonesian army has signed an agreement for the procurement of the Rantis P6 ATAV 4x4 All-Terrain tactical vehicle manufactured by the Indonesian company PT Surya Sentra Ekajaya.
*Follow Army Recognition on Google News at this link*




*Rantis P6 ATAV 4x4 All-Terrain tactical vehicle. (Picture source Twitter account Lembaga KERIS)*
The P6 ATAV is an Indonesian-made Light Attack Vehicle manufactured by the company PT Sentra Surya Ekayaja (SSE Defence). The vehicle is based on an open-top architecture with a tubular frame without doors and windows. It is constructed from high-grade steel material and dual aluminum. The vehicle can carry five military personnel with two seats at the front and three seats at the rear.
The P6 ATAV is powered by a 4-cylinder turbo diesel 2,300 cc. developing 142 hp. at 3,400 rpm. The vehicle uses an independent suspension offering a high level of mobility in all-terrain conditions. It can run at a maximum speed of 120 km/h with a maximum cruising range of 500 km.
The P6 ATAV is available in unarmored variants (V1 and V2) and armored version (V3) providing Level 1 STANAG 4569 ballistic protection with bullet-proof windows at the front. it can be armed with different types of weapons as Remote Controlled Weapon Station (RCWS) armed with 7.62mm or 12.7mm machine gun as well as Gatling gun.
Standard equipment of the P6 ATAV includes runflat tire system, Metravib PILAR gunshot detection system and self-recovery winch mounted at the front of the vehicle.



Indonesia to procure Rantis P6 ATAV 4x4 All-Terrain tactical vehicles | Defense News July 2021 Global Security army industry | Defense Security global news industry army year 2021 | Archive News year


*Indonesia increases amount of foreign defence loans approved for 2021*
by Ridzwan Rahmat & Andrew MacDonald

The Indonesian Ministry of Finance (MoF) has granted approval for the country's armed forces (Tentara Nasional Indonesia: TNI) and defence ministry to obtain up to USD5.8 billion in foreign loans for the 2021 financial year.

Permissions to source for foreign loans have been approved for a total of 31 procurement, upgrades, and maintenance programmes across all three services of the TNI, according to documents and circulars that have been provided to _Janes_ by Indonesian government sources.

The approvals have been granted after consultations with the Ministry of Defence (MoD) and the Ministry of National Development Planning (Kementerian Perencanaan Pembangunan Nasional: BAPPENAS).





Indonesian defence budget from 2018-25 (Janes)
The amount approved for 2021 represents an increase of almost 550% when compared to the USD894 million in foreign defence loans approved for six programmes 2019. In further comparison, the Indonesian MoF approved USD2.4 billion and USD4.4 billion in foreign credit for 2016 and 2017 respectively. There were no foreign defence loans approved in 2018 and 2020.

Among programmes that can now funded with proceeds from foreign loans include the R-73 (AA-11 ‘Archer') infrared homing dogfight missile, for which a total of USD15.7 million has been approved, and the Vympel R-27 (AA-10 ‘Alamo') air-to-air missile, which can be funded for up to USD36 million in foreign defence credits.

In addition, the MoD has also obtained approval to source up to USD750 million in loans for ground-controlled interception radar systems and up to USD540 million for medium-range missiles, launchers, and its associated systems.

These programmes are in addition to those reported by _Janes.






Indonesia increases amount of foreign defence loans approved for 2021


The Indonesian Ministry of Finance (MoF) has granted approval for the country's armed forces (Tentara Nasional Indonesia: TNI) and defence ministry to obtain up to...



www.janes.com




_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

450 Raiders troops from Army sent to Papua province

This video only show around 200 troops, as the rest will depart several days later.


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410941540776615946


----------



## Indos

Female Brimob (Police Paramilitary Force) soldiers


----------



## Indos

Brimob in Papua province






Real Clashes


----------



## Battlion25

Indos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380698311145873408



This was sort of inspired by the Raid redemption the best action movie of all times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Battlion25 said:


> This was sort of inspired by the Raid redemption the best action movie of all times



The raid talks about police unit which specialize in anti terror mission from Brimob (Indonesian police Para military Force).

The Raid mimic Gegana unit ( anti terror unit within Brimob) who uses black uniform during their actions. Gegana unit currently has around 1000 troops. 

Gegana unit (Brimob)

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

More video about Gegana unit from Brimob (Police Paramilitary)


----------



## Indos

So more revelation suggest that the talk on F 16 is currently going on. Mindef already got 1.2 billion USD foreign loan approval from FM for MRCA program (2020-2024), a bid slash from 1.6 billion USD foreign loan approval from Planning Minister.

The best choice for that budget is of course F 16 block 72, this is because the priority is to fill fighters for previous F 5 Tiger squadron and the squadron is in Iswahyudi base where there are already F 16 squadron there and all the necessary infrastructure for F 16. Adding another type of fighter will also complicate logistic, maintenance, training and operation, not to mention F 16 block 72 is cheaper than Rafale and as single engine plane, operational and maintenance cost is much less. LM has also proven to give meaningful TOT during F 16 A/B refurbished and upgraded program and just recently visited PT Nusantara Turbin dan Propulsi that suggest PT NTP could become the maintenance provider of the engine as well.

Getting additional 6-8 T/A 50i Golden Eagle and around 8-12 F 16 Block 72 is already a huge improvement compared to previous Jokowi term.









F-16 Indonesia


TO DATE, 4,588 F-16S HAVE BEEN PRODUCED FOR 28 CUSTOMERS. THE F-16 CONTINUES TO EVOLVE TO STAY AHEAD OF EMERGING THREATS BY INCORPORATING COMBAT LESSONS-LEARNED AND CAPABILITIES DEVELOPED ON LOCKHEED MARTIN’S F-22 AND F-35.




www.lockheedmartin.com













F-16 Viper Bisa Patroli Madiun-Natuna PP Tanpa Transit


Block 72 atau F-16 Viper adalah varian terbaru dan paling canggih dari pesawat tempur legendaris F-16.




www.beritasatu.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366740381317033984

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Asia Pacific*
*Indonesia hails 'new era' for U.S. ties, hosts biggest joint military drills*
Reuters

















Indonesian army soldiers take part in Garuda Shield Joint Exercise 2021 at the Indonesian Army Combat Training Center in Martapura, South Sumatra province, Indonesia August 4, 2021. Antara Foto/Nova Wahyudi/via Reuters.

JAKARTA, Aug 5 (Reuters) - Indonesia's foreign minister said on Thursday her nation had entered a "new era of bilateral relations" with the United States, as the countries' armed forces launched their biggest ever joint training exercise this week involving 3,000 troops.
Speaking from Washington after meeting U.S. Secretary of State Antony Blinken and other officials, Retno Marsudi welcomed more U.S. engagement in the region and expressed high hopes for closer ties with the administration of U.S. President Joe Biden.
"As a democratic country and Southeast Asia’s largest economy, a strong strategic partnership with Indonesia will provide significant added value for U.S. engagement in the region," the minister told a news conference.
The "strategic partnership" between the countries spanned trade, investment, security and public health, she said, with the U.S. announcing this week it would donate an additional $30 million in COVID-19 assistance to purchase oxygen and medical supplies and to boost Indonesia's vaccine rollout.

Indonesia has been battling a surge in coronavirus infections since July, recording more than 3.5 million cases and 100,000 deaths since the start of the pandemic.
The United States has been seeking to shore up its position in the region to counter the rising influence of China, and Retno's visit to Washington coincided with the countries' biggest ever joint military exercise.
Indonesia also has good ties with Beijing, and during the pandemic has relied heavily on vaccines from China as part of its national inoculation programme.
Indonesian army chief of staff General Andika Perkasa and Charles A. Flynn, commanding general of the U.S. Army Pacific, said on Wednesday they hoped the joint exercises would boost military capabilities and bilateral relations, according to a statement by the Indonesian military.

The "Garuda Shield" joint exercise will run between August 1-14 and involve more than 3,000 soldiers.
Reporting by the Jakarta Bureau; Editing by Ed Davies









Indonesia hails 'new era' for U.S. ties, hosts biggest joint military drills


Indonesia's foreign minister said on Thursday her nation had entered a "new era of bilateral relations" with the United States, as the countries' armed forces launched their biggest ever joint training exercise this week involving 3,000 troops.




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia hands over repaired aircraft engine to PNG defence force*
8 hours ago





Head of the Strategic Intelligence Agency of the Armed Forces, Lieutenant General Joni Supriyanto, signs a report on the completion of Papua New Guinea Air Force's CASA-235 aircraft engine repairs by the TNI at Jacksons International Airport, Port Moresby, Papua New Guinea on Wednesday (August 4, 2021). (ANTARA/HO-Puspen TNI)
Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) had handed over a CT 7-9C aircraft engine that its technicians had repaired to the Papua New Guinea Defence Force in Port Moresby on Wednesday.

The CT 7-9C aircraft engine belongs to the PNG Defence Force's CASA-235 plane.

Head of the TNI's Strategic Intelligence Agency Lieutenant General Joni Supriyanto represented TNI Commander Air Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto at the handover ceremony, which took place at the Jacksons International Airport in Port Moresby, Papua New Guinea, on Wednesday.

Lieutenant General Supriyanto said that the Indonesian military is cooperating with and supporting Papua New Guinea's Defence Department to strengthen Indonesian diplomacy in the neighboring country as part of efforts to ensure regional peace and stability.

"This cooperation will improve our diplomatic relations and mutual cooperation, particularly on defence diplomacy and border protection," he stated in a press statement released in Jakarta on Thursday.

*Related news: Indonesian military offers free medical services near PNG border*

Meanwhile, Papua New Guinean Prime Minister James Marape expressed his gratitude and lauded the TNI for repairing the aircraft engine.

"Amity between our countries has been going on for many years, and until now our relationship remains exceptional with mutual respect to the national sovereignty," Prime Minister Marape stated.

Besides Lieutenant General Supriyanto, other TNI top brass also attended the ceremony in Port Moresby, including Commodore Didik Kurniawan, Brigadier General Rio Firdianto, and Brigadier General Joko Suparyoto.

The repaired CT 7-9C aircraft engine was transported to Port Moresby by the Indonesian Air Force's Hercules C-130, stationed at Abdulrachman Saleh Air Force Base in Malang, East Java. The flight crew was led by Major Abdillah Pulungan.

The aircraft engine was received by Prime Minister Marape, who was accompanied by his Deputy Chief of the PNG Defence Force Commodore Philip Polewara, Foreign Affairs Minister Soroe Eoe, and other military officers at the ceremony.

*Related news: Indonesia, PNG discuss resumption of cross-border trade activities*









Indonesia hands over repaired aircraft engine to PNG defence force - ANTARA News


The Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) had handed over a CT 7-9C aircraft engine that its technicians had repaired to the Papua New Guinea ...




en.antaranews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cossack25A1

NEKONEKO said:


> I think that Harimau MT is not the best for them. Belgium made turret, no serial production yet, quality is still unknown and not yet a mature design


This is long delay reply so apologize.

The reason we didn't select the Harimau is that while Belgium is the reason, it is not because of serial production rather because Belgium or at least the Belgian Wallonia regional government on arms exports to the Philippines with the drug war as the reason.

Another factor is that we are using several battlefield management system made by Elbit.


----------



## Indos

Intermezo

Police paramilitary force (Brimob) danced during operation in Papua province.....


----------



## Indos

Latest operation is to hunt terrorist in Sulawesi. Brimob total personnel is 30.000 troops.






They also contribute for UN peacekeeping


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419628446112632834


----------



## Indos

Some Brimob troops that have come back from Papua province get praised for their operation success


----------



## Indos

Now Indonesian Army and their wifes dance....


----------



## Indos

Happy Independence Day (17 August ) in advance, I put this adds from our national company, PT Info Global, to celebrate our independence day. If we look on the adds, so look like they have some ambition to make UCAV Stealth jet fighter ( could be Wingman drone program as well for IFX program as KF 21/IFX is planned to have wingman drone) . There is short of mock up in the video.


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278965616129392640


----------



## Titanium100

Indos said:


> Happy Independence Day (17 August ) in advance, I put this adds from our national company, PT Info Global, to celebrate our independence day. If we look on the adds, so look like they have some ambition to make UCAV Stealth jet fighter ( could be Wingman drone program as well for IFX program as KF 21/IFX is planned to have wingman drone) . There is short of mock up in the video.



Is it from a project that has not been announced?. It looks good and more like an unmanned jet.. It looks like KFX just in smaller version.

Edit: By the way if you wanna see it straight away go to minute 2:35 to jump right into it


----------



## Indos

Titanium100 said:


> Is it from a project that has not been announced?. It looks good and more like an unmanned jet.. It looks like KFX just in smaller version.
> 
> Edit: By the way if you wanna see it straight away go to minute 2:35 to jump right into it



Nope, it hasnt become a state project like KF21/IFX program where Indonesia state owned company is involved (PTDI), but look like they see it as opportunity ( since KF 21/IFX is prepared to have wingman drones) so they look like do some kind of internal R&D project to increase the possibility to get into the program somewhere in the future.

Their specialty is in flight control, avionics, and radar, not in airframe production, system integration and aircraft design but some electronics companies are now also entering UAV market as OEM, not only as a subsystem provider. Indonesia state owned electronics company, PT LEN Industry for example start to make small UAV as well.

Better we wait Indodefense event in November 2022, there we can see if they include the program in the event and bring some clarity about it to the press.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Indos said:


> Nope, it hasnt become a state project like KF21/IFX program where Indonesia state owned company is involved (PTDI), but look like they see it as opportunity ( since KF 21/IFX is prepared to have wingman drones) so they look like do some kind of internal R&D project to increase the possibility to get into the program somewhere in the future.
> 
> Their specialty is in flight control, avionics, and radar, not in airframe production, system integration and aircraft design but some electronics companies are now also entering UAV market as OEM, not only as a subsystem provider. Indonesia state owned electronics company, PT LEN Industry for example start to make small UAV as well.
> 
> Better we wait Indodefense event in November 2022, there we can see if they include the program in the event and bring some clarity about it to the press.
> 
> View attachment 768410



So it is separate and not the wingman drones for the KFX.. Will they disclose more projects at the indodefense event. It doesn't entirely strike me as a drone but something else like Mius type of large drone


----------



## Indos

Titanium100 said:


> So it is separate and not the wingman drones for the KFX.. Will they disclose more projects at the indodefense event. It doesn't entirely strike me as a drone but something else like Mius type of large drone



If there is a wingman Stealth program for IFX, it should be coming from Indonesia Aerospace (PTDI) as lead consortium as they are the one who has participated in Stealth fighter program since 2011. While Korea of course will do their own program and they have revealed it ( You can see in KFX/IFX thread ). Info Global can be part of consortium if they have capability and good ideas despite they are not part of current MALE UCAV consortium where the electronics part is handled by state owned PT LEN Industry. 

I am eager to wait Indodefense 2022 as many programs will likely be revealed to the public despite more interesting program will likely appear in 2024 event instead like cruise missile and GCI radar development


----------



## Indos

This could become reality soon......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424826818675150859
Midget submarine design from government research agency (BPPT)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Indos said:


> This could become reality soon......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424826818675150859
> Midget submarine design from government research agency (BPPT)



It looks good will it carry Torpedo. Midgets can become a great multiplier


----------



## Indos

Titanium100 said:


> It looks good will it carry Torpedo. Midgets can become a great multiplier



Yup, it will have torpedo inshaAllah. There are two torpedo compartment in the design if you look carefully. This is something we should do under Jokowi second term. After this program, we should make unmanned submarine as PT PAL Indonesia has envisioned. Step by step.....


----------



## Indos

*The Minister of Industry Wants the Indonesian Defense Equipment Industry to be King in ASEAN, This is the Strategy*





Minister of Industry Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita. ©2020 Liputan6.com/Tira Santia

Sunday, August 8, 2021 21:30Reporter : Idris Rusadi Putra


*Merdeka.com - The* Ministry of Industry (Kemenperin) continues to pursue increasing the capability of the defense and security equipment industry (alpalhankam) in the country, including in utilizing high technology while optimizing the use of local raw materials.

By increasing domestic production capabilities, Indonesia's defense industry products can host in their own country, as well as become kings in ASEAN.

"Many efforts have been made to increase the productivity and competitiveness of the defense industry, including cooperation for its development. We encourage this sector to contribute to supporting the Republic of Indonesia in the context of industrial independence," said the Minister of Industry (Menperin), *Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita* in*Jakarta* , Sunday (8/8)

The government provides protection in expanding business and increasing the production capacity of the defense industry. To that end, the defense industry is entitled to fiscal incentives, including exemption from import duties and taxes, guarantees, funding, and/or defense industry financing at the discretion of the Indonesian Defense Industry Policy Committee (KKIP).

Furthermore, one of the steps taken to increase the TKDN of the defense industry is to form a holding cluster for the defense industry and national security.

This step encourages the growth of domestic industry which has an impact on increasing the national economy.

"This policy aims to increase the utilization of the national industry. In the end, it will increase industrial efficiency and make Indonesia able to compete in the global market. This is in parallel with efforts to reduce imports which are targeted to reach 35 percent by 2022," said the Minister of Industry.

*Supply Reform*
This is also in line with the strategy to increase the growth of the defense industry prepared by the Ministry of Industry. The strategy also includes supply chain reform and the development of local industries as supporting industries. Then, increasing the share of domestic industry in the maintenance of defense and security guard.

The Ministry of Industry also encourages the optimization of Trade, Local Content, and Offset (IDKLO) policies for the development of upstream industry capabilities in supplying the needs of the defense industry.

Furthermore, developing a formula for calculating TKDN specifically for defense and security products to maximize the procurement, use and development of domestically made defense and security products.

"We also carry out comprehensive guidance and arrangements regarding the participation of the national facilities and infrastructure industry in supporting the universal defense system," explained the Minister of Industry. *[idr]*










Menperin Ingin Industri Alat Pertahanan RI Jadi Raja di ASEAN, Ini Strateginya | merdeka.com


Dengan meningkatkan kemampuan produksi dalam negeri, produk-produk industri pertahanan Indonesia dapat menjadi tuan rumah di negeri sendiri, sekaligus bisa menjadi raja di ASEAN.




www.merdeka.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH

*Indonesian engineers to return to S. Korea for KF-21 joint development*
*Defense* 15:37 August 11, 2021














Indonesian engineers to return to S. Korea for KF-21 joint development | Yonhap News Agency


SEOUL, Aug. 11 (Yonhap) -- Indonesian engineers who left South Korea last year amid specul...




en.yna.co.kr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Garuda Shield 2021





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=267447004808836








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=377373453760998


----------



## Indos

New hangar for squadron 33, Sultan Hasanudin base, Makassar, Sulawesi island.


















Kasau Resmikan Hanggar Skadron Udara 33 Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin


Kasau Resmikan Hanggar Skadron Udara 33 Lanud Sultan Hasanuddin - Berita - TNI Angkatan Udara




tni-au.mil.id


----------



## Indos

I hope it is not an empty words and lips service, we will see through their action, not long time ago Defense Ministry wanted to buy huge amount of foreign defense equipment through very huge foreign loan that in the end can eliminate whole domestic defense industry since they want to concentrate the acqusation within 2020-2024 where during this time we have to admit domestic industry havent been able to supply sophisticated products like frigates (as OEM), fighter planes, UCAV, and others.

But if we see 2025-2030 time frame it is actually the period where domestic defense industry can come up with sophisticated products as currently we have KF 21 and Black Eagle UCAV program running, possibly unmanned submarine and midget submarine, frigate using our own design or continue with Iver design, cruise missile program running, radar development, sentry gun, balistic missile, PT PAL is trying to master submarine production if Mindef agreed to continue Changbogo program, MLRS and 122 meter rockets is basically ready for mass production and so on.

*Prabowo rating is going down*

We see Prabowo rating is going down now, at one survey it becomes number two and in other survey it head to head with Anies Baswedan. Not like previous period where he has very strong position ( despite not as strong as Jokowi during 2011-2014). We see this has high relation when a defense analyst brough up his acquisition plan some time ago to the media and media makes many Indonesian know about it

People are smarter Today and the one that will likely determine the course of election result is basically these smart and knowledgeable people. So political leader cannot just feel safe by their captive fanatic followers.....even Islamist voters can change position if they see better candidate that can represent them better like Anies Baswedan and even nationalist leader like Ridwan Kamil is seen as more Islamic than Prabowo.

*The key is responsible and nationalist policy*

Just see of why Jokowi can become President, it is due to his track records, cleanness, and effective and *responsible and nationalist* policy in economy (including industry and defense industry). Bombarding public media with adds due to having huge money will likely not be able to capture votes in Today Indonesia democracy. Even Surya Paloh who owned Metro TV and Media Indonesia cannot do it despite having quite a strong political party. Believing money can win an election in Today Indonesia politics means you are hiring wrong political advisors.

I highlight nationalist here because Indonesian has strong nationalist sentiment compared to other nation. It can be seen with so few Indonesian migrate to other country and change their citizenship. We are so close with Australia (high GDP country) but we are not among top 20 migrants in Australia and Indonesian mingrants workers in many places like Saudi and Malaysia will just work there and will come back if their work assignment complete or their target to get money for their future business endeavor in their village is met. Same with high paid workers.

I even have several family members currently working in Dubai ( high GDP countries) as engineers but they dont change citizenship. My older brother also has worked in US, Australia, Spain as electronic engineer but come back later and raise his family in Indonesia and bring his experience there to develop his own nation. This then translate into politics and we see Megawati policy to sell just one strategic Indonesian state owned company like Indosat make her lost to SBY two times and even until Today many Indonesian still remember that.

While responsible policy is proven to win Presidential election in Indonesia when Jokowi with his cutting oil subsidy and other economically sounds policy can still win over Prabowo two times where Prabowo and Islamis party like Justice Party always come up with populist policy like low electricity bill, low oil price and so on and so on that can damage our economic development in the long run since they can make it happen through huge government subsidy. Just for example, during SBY administration, oil subsidy is 300 trillion Rupiah for just one year fiscal period, it can be better spent for productive program like infrastructure, R&D, education, and others.


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> I hope it is not an empty words and lips service, we will see through their action, not long time ago Defense Ministry wanted to buy huge amount of foreign defense equipment through very huge foreign loan that in the end can eliminate whole domestic defense industry since they want to concentrate the acqusation within 2020-2024 where during this time we have to admit domestic industry havent been able to supply sophisticated products like frigates (as OEM), fighter planes, UCAV, and others.
> 
> But if we see 2025-2030 time frame it is actually the period where domestic defense industry can come up with sophisticated products as currently we have KF 21 and Black Eagle UCAV program running, possibly unmanned submarine and midget submarine, frigate using our own design or continue with Iver design, cruise missile program running, radar development, sentry gun, balistic missile, PT PAL is trying to master submarine production if Mindef agreed to continue Changbogo program, MLRS and 122 meter rockets is basically ready for mass production and so on.
> 
> *Prabowo rating is going down*
> 
> We see Prabowo rating is going down now, at one survey it becomes number two and in other survey it head to head with Anies Baswedan. Not like previous period where he has very strong position ( despite not as strong as Jokowi during 2011-2014). We see this has high relation when a defense analyst brough up his acquisition plan some time ago to the media and media makes many Indonesian know about it
> 
> People are smarter Today and the one that will likely determine the course of election result is basically these smart and knowledgeable people. So political leader cannot just feel safe by their captive fanatic followers.....even Islamist voters can change position if they see better candidate that can represent them better like Anies Baswedan and even nationalist leader like Ridwan Kamil is seen as more Islamic than Prabowo.
> 
> *The key is responsible and nationalist policy*
> 
> Just see of why Jokowi can become President, it is due to his track records, cleanness, and effective and *responsible and nationalist* policy in economy (including industry and defense industry). Bombarding public media with adds due to having huge money will likely not be able to capture votes in Today Indonesia democracy. Even Surya Paloh who owned Metro TV and Media Indonesia cannot do it despite having quite a strong political party. Believing money can win an election in Today Indonesia politics means you are hiring wrong political advisors.
> 
> I highlight nationalist here because Indonesian has strong nationalist sentiment compared to other nation. It can be seen with so few Indonesian migrate to other country and change their citizenship. We are so close with Australia (high GDP country) but we are not among top 20 migrants in Australia and Indonesian mingrants workers in many places like Saudi and Malaysia will just work there and will come back if their work assignment complete or their target to get money for their future business endeavor in their village is met. Same with high paid workers.
> 
> I even have several family members currently working in Dubai ( high GDP countries) as engineers but they dont change citizenship. My older brother also has worked in US, Australia, Spain as electronic engineer but come back later and raise his family in Indonesia and bring his experience there to develop his own nation. This then translate into politics and we see Megawati policy to sell just one strategic Indonesian state owned company like Indosat make her lost to SBY two times and even until Today many Indonesian still remember that.
> 
> While responsible policy is proven to win Presidential election in Indonesia when Jokowi with his cutting oil subsidy and other economically sounds policy can still win over Prabowo two times where Prabowo and Islamis party like Justice Party always come up with populist policy like low electricity bill, low oil price and so on and so on that can damage our economic development in the long run since they can make it happen through huge government subsidy. Just for example, during SBY administration, oil subsidy is 300 trillion Rupiah for just one year fiscal period, it can be better spent for productive program like infrastructure, R&D, education, and others.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 769197



Prabowo Subianto loss much of his support in a very recent survey. These two survey including done by Charta Politica that is seen as quite credible Survey company show Prabowo rating have become number three (Charta Politica/credible) and five (IPO survey/less credible).

This result then is very contras with many suveys conducted before Prabowo comes with his crazy acqusition plan to wrap up 25 years acqusition into just within 2020-2024 period by buying very large foreign defense equipment through foreign loan, which is not only seen as very reckless and dangerous in economic point of view but also will destroy domestic defense industry in the process as well by eliminating their current and future market (including current on going program).

Nb: His plan is first revealed by Ms Connie (Defense Analyst) that get the document from some one who leaked it.









Beda Elektabilitas Anies-Ganjar di Survei IPO dan Charta Politica


lembaga survei IPO dan Charta Politika merilis survei elektabilitas capres potensial di Pilpres 2024. Hasil Ganjar dan Anies ternyata berbeda di kedua survei.




news.detik.com





*Economy and industry development is important for our defense capability*

Economy is very important in term of defense as well, as economy grows so naturally defense budget will grow as well. So focusing on the economy and industry is actually inline with our long term goal to have large defense budget in the future with most of it should be absorbed by our domestic defense industry to increase independency and deterrence. Being independent is important as we have experience getting embargoes from both USSR and US (+British). This even goes longer as like the reason of why our Van Speik frigates use Chinese weapon is because US at that time refuse to give us Harpoon. We have to anticipate future event as we dont know what happen in East Timor that prompted the embargo ( Santa Cruz massacre) can happen in Papua as well as human do sometime make mistake.

Within the time frame of 2025-2030 actually many of our domestic industry (particularly state owned ones) are expected to be able to produce many sophisticated weapon platform as OEM. The main lacking for Indonesia defense industry during that period is not on the platform (hardware like frigate and submarine hull and STEALTH fighter airframe and system integration), but on the critical components like electronics and weapon system. We will have more weight to get TOT on critical components if we become the OEM, just like Korean can get many critical components TOT trough KF 21 program like engine (F 414) and others.

*TOT (Transfer of Technology)*

Some defense analysts saying Indonesia defense industry cannot get substantial TOT or Offset due to their own deficiency to absorb them are actually very misleading. It is foreign defense OEM that reluctant to give us TOT in order to make them keep selling weapon and avoid future rival. Any way who would give you substantial TOT that is a result of expensive R&D and long experience that later can decrease their competitiveness? This is basic logic that should be easy to be absorbed. I also have connection with some one within our state owned defense company who understand about this TOT, so I dont talk without basis.

We have to be very cautious with the opinion and statement given by defense analyst as they could possibly have connection with foreign OEM companies. Alman Helvast for example work in Semarsentinel and the CEO is white man with broken English which can easily be suspected as someone from Non English speaking European (like French). He gets good information access, but we should be careful when he makes his own opinion/prediction over some issue.

Journalist statement also should be cautiously absorbed as they may also have connection with foreign OEM or Indonesian brokers as it is not a secret that journalist can possibly get some amount of money from that company (makanya kita melihat ada tulisan wartawan kita tidak menerima amplop dlm iklan Media Indonesia atau Metro TV)

Beside that, OEM who produce fighter jet, frigates, submarines are also difficult to give TOT on the components since the components are made by another specialized companies, like avionics, weapon system and engine. Our main deficiency is not on the platform (harware like airframe and ships hull), but the critical components and as I have said in earlier paragraph.

This is why the fastest way to accelerate our domestic defense industry beside increasing the R&D and education of our experts ( giving them Phd in US and European STEM universities) is to make them become OEM of the equipment we want to buy where they can get higher bargaining position from defense companies who will supply the critical components, something like Korean get from GE in F 414 engine for KF 21/IFX.

*Strategic partner*

The other thing that is also very important to accelerate our domestic defense industry capability is to get strategic partner who is willing to cooperate with us, since the biggest way to get meaningful technology transfer and upgrading is to have joint program with them like what we have done in KF 21 program with South Korea. Not easy to have a strategic partner in defense industry and we have seen failed partnership between India and Russia in FGFA program.

Just for example, KF 21 program has given us huge experience in STEALTH fighter design, Indonesian engineers have been working on the design since 2011. This kind of experience cannot be taken by just buying plane and get some offset of producing some airframe parts where the workers for that kind of job are actually high school graduate (STM) as an example. Indonesia Aerospace also has made F 16 wings since late 1980's as Offset of ordering 12 F 16 A/B.

So it is important for us to maintain our current program with South Korea since that country is the one that is willing to give us substantial TOT (Makassar class LPD and CBG submarine) and even include Indonesia with their ambitious KF 21 program. The reason of why SK do that is not merely due to money (getting sales or broadening the market) and Indonesia current defense industry capability which is quite good in Asia level for aerospace and naval industries, but it goes to their strategic defense and foreign strategy that make Indonesia become their only strategic partner in Asia Pacific.

This is due to Japan and China are basically seen as their rival and potential adversary and the only nation in Asia Pacific region that is seen as having a good potency to be very influential in the region ( beside Japan and China) is Indonesia that has already become G 20 member. We should not waste this opportunity as SK also has proven to have quite advance defense industry.

Even SK also the one that is willing to have JV company with our state owned battery company to make EV battery supply chain ( processes from the mining of the battery raw materials, smelting/ refining, battery chemicals manufacturing, battery cells manufacturing, all the way to the recycling of used batteries) while US company (Tesla) refuses. This EV battery is very crucial and strategic as it can be future propulsion system, not only for cars but also potentially cruise missile, UCAV and even plane.









Indonesia's Battery Giant Needs $15.3b in Investments


Industri Baterai Indonesia will develop an integrated battery business that covers mining, smelting, manufacturing, to recycling.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Whizzack

Updated Kaplan / Harimau MT in IDEF 2021 video...






The most visible change compared to the previous prototype is the availability of windows / viewport in the driver's hatch and also the front slope seems to have been slightly cut down and is made steeper... This will considerably improve driver's visibility, which was previously rumored to be one of the main complaints during testing and trials.

Old look :









New driver's hatch :








Cut down and steeper front slope :








Cockpit view :





Personally I liked this new look.. in addition to improving the driver's visibility, the steeper slope also makes the tank looks somewhat "better".. previously it looks too "mendongak" to me... 😁

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

*FNSS complete design perfection process for its new medium tank*

NEWSARMYPRESS RELEASES
ByDylan Malyasov

Aug 16, 2021
Modified date: 11 seconds ago


Photo by FNSS
*Turkish armored vehicles maker FNSS announced on Sunday that it successfully completed the design perfection process for the KAPLAN Medium Tank development project.*

According to a company news release, FNSS successfully applied the technology transfer model with PT Pindad through the KAPLAN Medium Tank development project. The serial production contract was signed after the prototype tests were ended.

The KAPLAN MT, which will be exhibited at IDEF 2021, has successfully completed the endurance and firing tests carried out in Turkey and Indonesia during the prototype period. With the joint production contract of KAPLAN MT, which was signed at the 2019 IDEF, serial production process started at the FNSS facilities. 18 KAPLAN MT tanks will be produced under the contract; the first 10 vehicles will be produced in FNSS Facility in Turkey and the remaining 8 will be produced in Indonesia.

The KAPLAN MT Project is Turkey’s first export contract in the Medium Weight Tank Class, as well as the first project that was initiated and concluded within the framework of the Defence Industry Cooperation Agreements signed between Indonesia and Turkey.

The production started after the final design for serial production was decided upon at the FNSS facilities, with the participation of PT Pindad engineers and end users from the Indonesian Army. The delivery of the vehicles will be completed in 2021.










FNSS complete design perfection process for its new medium tank


Turkish armored vehicles maker FNSS announced on Sunday that it successfully completed the design perfection process for the KAPLAN Medium Tank development project. According to a company news release, FNSS successfully applied the technology transfer model with PT Pindad through the KAPLAN...




defence-blog.com


----------



## toke115



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 182

>>>2017 HARIMAU MEDIUM TANK




>>>2021 NEW LOOK


























>>>HARIMAU MT on WHEEL DRIVE





>>>abit heavy in previous prototype design





>>> it looks like they have fixed rear end wheel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Marine celebrate the Independence Day, 17 August

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Today is the celebration of Indonesia Independence day. The independence is taken with both military and diplomatic struggle. It is also stated in our constitution ( in the preamble/ opening ) that our independence is taken due to Rahmat (bless) from Allah SWT.


----------



## Indos




----------



## Whizzack

After almost 10 years... the replacement is finally coming...! KRI Golok 688


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427838767268655111

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Whizzack said:


> After almost 10 years... the replacement is finally coming...! KRI Golok 688
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427838767268655111
> View attachment 770831
> 
> 
> View attachment 770832



Hopefully they go with Aluminum or better yet, steel this time.


----------



## Whizzack

nufix said:


> Hopefully they go with Aluminum or better yet, steel this time.



No way they can do that.. Lundin doesn't seem to have any steel cutting equipment in their facilities.. They'll stick with the material they are experienced with which is CFRP... Hopefully they have vastly improved the material this time..

That being said, it seems that this new trimaran is still using the old Klewang design... 





I thought (and hoped) they would have used the new design


----------



## nufix

Whizzack said:


> No way they can do that.. Lundin doesn't seem to have any steel cutting equipment in their facilities.. They'll stick with the material they are experienced with which is CFRP... Hopefully they have vastly improved the material this time..
> 
> That being said, it seems that this new trimaran is still using the old Klewang design...
> View attachment 770866
> 
> 
> I thought (and hoped) they would have used the new design
> View attachment 770865



Well if that is the case, as much as I like the design, I still dont see any use of this. Improving engine capacity and the armaments+electronics of KCR60 is a better and wiser spending alternative if it was up to me.


----------



## Whizzack

nufix said:


> Well if that is the case, as much as I like the design, I still dont see any use of this. Improving engine capacity and the armaments+electronics of KCR60 is a better and wiser spending alternative if it was up to me.



Well CFRP itself has some advantages compared to the more traditional materials like steel or aluminum.. for example : It's lighter, has a high strength-to-weight ratio, doesn't corrode in seawater, and absorbs radar waves (instead of reflecting it as with steel) thus making it stealthier... of course it also has its disadvantages, which we have unfortunately seen with KRI Klewang... So now it's just a matter of how we can properly use its advantages while minimizing the potential risks... This is the first time we have a stealthy FAC, TNI-AL definitely will need to develop some new doctrine & tactics to go with this ship... 

Additionally, we already have plenty of SOE & private shipyards capable of designing and building conventional warships, only Lundin is currently building unique and "radical" designs (with unconventional materials too) like the Trimaran, Tank-Boat, etc.. so I think it's good for TNI to give them a chance too.. 

Comparable class of ship in PLAN service is the Type-22 FAC, although it's a Catamaran design...





Who knows perhaps they just might meet each other someday... in a friendly encounter of course... 😁

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gondes

TNI camo blends well here...


----------



## 182

*IDEF 2021: FNSS hails Kaplan MT progress*
18th August 2021 - 13:30 GMT | by The Shephard News Team








FNSS displays production version of Kaplan Medium Tank for Indonesia, where it is known as Harimau.

FNSS exhibited a serial production version of its Kaplan Medium Tank (MT) at the IDEF defence exhibition in Istanbul on 17-20 August, claiming that the ‘design perfection process… is completed’ for the Indonesian Army as the launch customer.
The Kaplan MT as showcased at IDEF features a number of differences from the original prototype, including a redesigned front end and a relocated driver position.
Under the terms of a contract with FNSS, Indonesian manufacturer PT Pindad is producing most of the tanks (known as Harimau in Indonesian service) under licence.

Indonesia expects to receive a first batch of 18 Kaplan MTs by the end of 2021. A total of 52 more will be procured in 2022, followed by 19 in 2023 and 17 in 2024.
Kaplan MT is the first Turkish-designed medium tank to be export, and the first deliverable from defence industry cooperation agreements between Indonesia and Turkey.


# 106 army requirement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

More details of the new version.. it really is better looking... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428101662661619723

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Marine, reconnaissance batalyon, Taifib

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

si GOLOK DRAGON KILLER

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Whizzack

182 said:


> View attachment 771369
> View attachment 771370
> 
> View attachment 771371
> 
> 
> si GOLOK DRAGON KILLER



Whoa! it's already out..! Turns out it's the same exact design as the Klewang... Any idea when the actual launch ceremony will take place..? 

Cockpit of Antasena Tank Boat...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

182 said:


> >>>2017 HARIMAU MEDIUM TANK
> View attachment 770215
> 
> >>>2021 NEW LOOK
> View attachment 770244
> View attachment 770245
> 
> View attachment 770250
> 
> View attachment 770249
> 
> View attachment 770251
> View attachment 770252
> 
> View attachment 770253
> 
> >>>HARIMAU MT on WHEEL DRIVE
> View attachment 770254
> 
> 
> >>>abit heavy in previous prototype design
> View attachment 770216
> 
> 
> >>> it looks like they have fixed rear end wheel
> View attachment 770256



The Kaplan does really look good and I also like the coloring Indonesia chose to go with. A forest suitable color. How many more units will there be procured


----------



## 182

*KRI GOLOK 688*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Titanium100 said:


> The Kaplan does really look good and I also like the coloring Indonesia chose to go with. A forest suitable color. How many more units will there be procured



As the report said, it will be around 100. Beyond 100 we dont know since it will likely be conducted by new administration. Whether new administration that will come up in November 2024 is ambitious or not remains to be seen.


----------



## UMNOPutra

From a design perspective, the KRI Golok looks really cool and futuristic... There's no doubt about this... But I frankly still doubt its toughness and durability as a warship if the body of this ship is still made of fiber (not alloy or steel).

Is there any new info re. its hull material + its electronic system and weaponry?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 182

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4157299797653258


----------



## Whizzack

KRI Golok parked next to other Lundin ships, the X-18 Tank Boat Antasena and (what seems to be) the X-38 Combat Cat... 






I always thought the Tank boat was quite large, but now it looks small compared to the KRI Golok..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Marine


























Marine Corps Amphibious Reconnaissance Soldiers who are members of the Joint Special Forces Support Operations Exercise (Latopsdukpassusgab) TNI AL TA. 2021 following a partial exercise at Banongan Beach, Situbondo, East Java. Friday (20/08/2021)

The partial exercise was carried out with the aim of checking readiness and strengthening the implementation of field maneuvers for each element in sequence during target completion so that there would be no more doubt about their respective tasks at the time of the peak of the exercise.

The Commander of the 2nd Amphibious Reconnaissance Battalion of the Marines, Lt. Col. Marine Supriyono said, the Latopsdukpassusgab TNI AL FY 2021, apart from being joined by the Yontaifib Pasmar 1,2,3 Marine Corps soldiers, also from the Satkopaska Koarmada soldiers with the aim of increasing the ability of soldiers in terms of tactics, techniques and land battle strategies. , sea and air as well as certain conditions in supporting the implementation of operational tasks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

During the evacuation of Indonesian nationals in Kabul, Afghanistan. Indonesia also takes 2 Afghan nationals, one man who married Indonesian woman and one women who works in Indonesian Kabul Embassy.

Indonesia send 6 special force personnel for the security measure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

There is a little kid who will become our citizen. Welcome to Jakarta little kid 







Security team


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429746925687869440


----------



## Indos

Raider troops ( regular infantery units from Kodam (Military District Command) that has undergone special force training, total until Today 30.000 troops).















The Commander of Kodam XII/Tanjungpura, Maj. Gen. Muhammad Nur Rahmad, officially released the Battalion Exerciser for the Battalion of Battle Team (YTP) Yonif Raider 641/Bru FY 2021 to the Combat Training Center (Puslatpur) of Kodiklatad in Martapura, Batu Raja, South Sumatra. The release ceremony took place at Dwikora Harbor, Pontianak.

A total of 772 Tanjungpura Soldiers who are members of the Battalion Team Battle (YTP) Battalion Raider 641/Bru will carry out the Shift of Seaborne Troops from Dwikora Port, Pontianak to Panjang Port, Lampung through Administrative Landing Operations by the Indonesian Navy using KRI Teluk Bintuni 520 and KRI Teluk Banten 516 The YTP exercise will be held from August 22, 2021 to September 13, 2021 at the Puslatpur Kodiklatad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

62 volunteers in Wisma Athlete ( Special Covid Hospital in Jakarta) get accepted by Indonesian Navy to be soldier after taking some test as a state appreciation for their dedication to combat Covid 19 pandemy in the country.


----------



## 182

*Tactical Integrated Satellite Communication TNI AD*



*VIVA* – Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat (KSAD) Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa terus melakukan pembenahan diri untuk memperkuat Matra Angkatan Darat dalam menghadapi berbagai tantangan di era digital.
Salah satu yang dilakukan oleh Jenderal TNI Andika baru-baru ini adalah membangun project Tactical Integrated Satelite Communication TNI Angkatan Darat di Markas Batalyon Perhubungan Angkatan Darat (Pushubad) yang terletak di Kota Depok, Jawa Barat.
Keberadaan Satelite Communication TNI Angkatan Darat itu tentunya sangat mendukung sektor pertahanan di era revolusi industri 4.0 yang memiliki tantangan yang sangat kompleks ke depan.

Dilansir VIVA Militer dari keterangan resmi Dinas Penerangan Angkatan Darat (Dispenad), Senin, 23 Agustus 2021, Kepala Bagian Multimedia Subditbinkom Pushubad, Letkol Chb Ahmad Farid menyatakan, Tactical Integrated Satelite Communication (Satcom) TNI Angkatan Darat yang baru saja selesai dibangun itu merupakan terobosan terbaru yang sangat luar biasa dari KSAD Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa.
Menurutnya, keberadaan Satelite Communication itu sangat mendukung kinerja TNI Angkatan Darat di seluruh daerah operasi dalam menjalankan tugas-tugasnya sebagai alat pertahanan negara.
“Dalam komunikasi kita memiliki 3 sistem komunikasi, berbasis kabel, berbasis radio dan berbasis satellite. Sampai sejauh ini kita belum memiliki, namun berkat ide bapak Kasad. Beliau menginginkan kita memiliki Hub Station dimana dengan keberadaan Hub Station ini kita dapat me-_manage _operasional VSAT yang berada di satuan jajaran kita baik itu yang berada di Kodam dan wilayah operasi,” kata Letkol Chb Ahmad Farid.?





Photo : Dispenad
*VIVA Militer: Satelite Communication TNI Angkatan Darat*
Lebih jauh dia menjelaskan, Tactical Integrated Satcom TNI AD, dilengkapi VSAT hub system dengan dua antena satelite ukuran sembilan meter C-Band dan Ku-Band. Keduanya memiliki antena backup, dan fullset Redundancy Block Up Converter (BUC), serta 4 Ku-Band Tactical Manpack Terminal. Menurut Letkol Chb Farid, nantinya perangkat Satelite Communication TNI Angkatan Darat itu akan terintegrasi dengan Command Canter Pushubad, serta Command Canter Puskodal Markas Besar Angkatan Darat.?
Sementara itu, KSAD Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa usai melakukan ujicoba Satcom TNI Angkatan Darat di Markas Batalyon Pushubad di Depok mengaku sangat puas dengan kecanggihan dua satelite baru yang kini dimiliki oleh TNI Angkatan Darat itu.
Orang nomor satu di Korps Angkatan Darat itu mengatakan, keberadaan Tactical Integrated Satcom TNI Angkatan Darat sangat mendukung tugas pokok TNI AD dalam menjaga keamanan negara, termasuk melindungi masyarakat luas.
"Saya sudah liat dan saya juga sudah ujicoba secara umum, saya exited sekali, designnya bagus, alatnya apalagi ini sangat luar biasa. Saya berharap dengan adanya Satellite Communication ini akan membuat komunikasi antar satuan TNI Angkatan Darat se-Indonesia bisa terintegrasi dengan lebih baik, agar bisa menunjang seluruh tugas pokok Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Darat," kata Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Marine Reconnaissance batalyon, Taifib, Kopaska ( Marine Special Force ) doing special operation. Another special force in Marine Corps, Denjaka, is not involved.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430067234135703555

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430067237193326592

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 182

Lord Of Gondor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430067234135703555
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430067237193326592



*PASMAR-1*


----------



## Whizzack

Bridge of KRI Golok

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430101183671062535

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Army in Papua Province


----------



## Indos

Garuda Shield 2021, Indonesia-US Army join exercise, compilation


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426910138233802758

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426143371135909891


----------



## 182

*LEGUAN MCL 70 MARINES *


----------



## Indos

The spirit of Indonesian to be a soldier is quite high, many female hijab from Covid volunter team have participated in the test conducted by Navy. And it is just for bintara rank, Bintara is higher than Tamtama (lowest) rank but lower than Perwira (officer) in Armed Force. 

After Navy announce they will accept many volunter who fight Covid pandemi in Wisma Atlete (Specialist Covid Treatment facility in Jakarta), hundreds participate in the test and only around 68 who are accepted.

This is the person who bring the aspiration of the medical volunters first ..........

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 182



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Navy and its wife organization held Covid 19 vaccination program in West Java, Wednesday.


----------



## Whizzack

*

*




Home»News»Indonesian Shipyard Cuts Steel on New OPVs for TNI AL



The 90 meters OPV design by DRU Shipyard for the TNI AL.
*Indonesian Shipyard Cuts Steel On New OPVs For TNI AL*
*Indonesian shipbuilder DRU Shipyards (PT Daya Radar Utama DRU) cut steel for two new Offshore Patrol Vessels (OPV) for the Indonesian Navy (TNI AL). The ceremony took place on 26 August 2021 in Lampung (island of Sumatra).*
Martin Manaranche  27 Aug 2021


According to an Indonesian MoD release, these OPVs are meant to strengthen Indonesian naval power and to fullfill a gap in the patrol boats segment.



> “The construction of the ’90-meter OPV’ and ‘OPV’ is a form of promoting the national defense industry to increase the capacity and expertise in the construction of warships in the future, as well as encourage the recovery of the national economy.”
> 
> Head of the Defense Facilities Agency (Kabaranahan), Kemhan Marsda TNI Yusuf Jauhari.






First steel cutting of 2 new OPVs for the Indonesian Navy. Indonesian MoD picture.

This still needs to be confirmed formally, but according to our information, both OPVs are set to have a length of 90 meters, a width of 13.5 meters and will be powered by four 7,280 KW diesel engines. Both should be able to reach a maximum speed of 28 knots. However one is expected to feature equipment to accommodate a helicopter (helideck and hangar) while the other OPV will lack such facilities.

DRU Shipyard released a design video of the ’90-meter OPV’. Regarding the weapons, she seems to be equipped with a Rheinmetall Millennium Gun 35mm caliber mounted on the hangar, 2×4 anti-ship missile (likely MM40 Exocet) launchers on the amidship and an OTO Melara 76 mm Super Rapid Gun forward.

For VBSS (Visit, Board, Search and Seizure) purposes, there are two RHIB (rigid hull inflatable boat) launch loading ramps located at the stern:

TAGS Indonesian Navy OPV Shipbuilding
Facebook Twitter Stumble linkedin Pinterest

*AUTHORS*




Posted by : Martin Manaranche









Indonesian Shipyard Cuts Steel on New OPVs for TNI AL - Naval News


Indonesian shipbuilder DRU Shipyards (PT Daya Radar Utama DRU) cut steel for two new Offshore Patrol Vessels (OPV) for the Indonesian Navy (TNI AL). The ceremony took place on 26 August 2021 in Lampung (island of Sumatra).




www.navalnews.com


----------



## Indos

*New Perpres requires Jokowi's approval for ministerial, state agency regulations*​




President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo speaks during a meeting on Aug. 7, 2021 to evaluate the results of the four-tier public activity restrictions (PPKM) policy.(Courtesy of Presidential Secretariat Press Bureau/-)


Dio Suhenda (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Thu, August 26, 2021

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has issued a new regulation requiring his ministers to seek his approval before issuing any new regulations, a move that experts fear could potentially create an administrative bottleneck in the regulatory process.

Presidential Regulation (Perpres) No. 68/2021, which came into effect on Aug. 6, formally paved the way for Jokowi to have a final say in whether to approve or reject draft regulations formulated by ministries or other central government institutions.

The Perpres, however, stipulates that Jokowi’s approval is only required for draft regulations that are estimated to have a far-reaching impact on the public, involve many institutions and have strategic scope, such as related to the *government’s Medium-Term Development Plan (RPJMN), defense or state finance. *









New Perpres requires Jokowi's approval for ministerial, state agency regulations


President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has issued a new regulation requiring his ministers to seek his approval before issuing any new regulations, a move that experts fear could potentially create an administrative bottleneck in the regulatory process.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## 182

KRI Sampari 628 and KRI Tombak 629
both has been installed with new Burevestnik naval, AU 220M 57mm










au-220m

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431813743340490763


----------



## Titanium100

Indos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431813743340490763



Am I the only or they are being lead in prayer by the American soldier  Tho there is nothing wrong with it and his a muslim individual who can lead but I don't know it felt quite surprising nor expecting it


----------



## Indos

Titanium100 said:


> Am I the only or they are being lead in prayer by the American soldier  Tho there is nothing wrong with it and his a muslim individual who can lead but I don't know it felt quite surprising nor expecting it



American soldier Muslim, it is very usual to let host country to lead the prayer in Jumah prayer. Even when Qaddafi comes to Indonesia, he wanted to be Imam in Friday prayer, but we dont let it to happen. Host country should be the Imam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

I want to respond Ananda from other forum. As usual he always down play Indonesian contribution in every project. This is the relation between Indonesia and Turkish MALE Anka.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*2008-2018, A Decade of Cooperation Between Indonesia and Turkey in Testing Wind Tunnels for the Development of Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs)*
Administrator
19 Oct 2018
Defense, Transportation & Manufacturing Technology


The collaboration between BBTA3 (Balai Besar Aerodynamics, Aeroelastika and Aeroacoustics) BPPT and Turkish Aerospace has been started since 2008 when the first campaign of wind tunnel testing was carried out at the ILST (Indonesian Low Speed Tunnel) for ANKA, an unmanned aircraft of the MALE class (Medium Altitude Long). Endurance) belongs to Turkish Aerospace.

During the visit, Ozmen said that Turkish Aerospace highly appreciated the contribution of BPPT through BBTA3 in the development of its Unmanned Air System. Ozmen said that since 2008 BBTA3 and Turkish Aerospace have collaborated on five wind tunnel testing campaigns for unmanned aircraft.

The first wind tunnel testing campaign was conducted on the ANKA model with _full configuration_ and 2D wing model. This testing campaign is aimed at obtaining the aerodynamic characteristics of the first variant. This testing campaign was conducted for eight months from March to November 2008. The large amount of data collected during this test plays a very important role both for the development of software for the autopilot control system, as well as for verifying flight performance prior to its maiden flight.

A second test campaign was conducted at ILST in April-May 2015 for other ANKA variants including the SATCOM variant. Tests on the scaled model in this campaign were carried out to obtain the effects of wing deformation, installation of communication equipment such as: _SAR and SATCOM radomes_ , _EO/IR_ cameras , _winglets_ and _air inlets_ on the aerodynamic characteristics of ANKA.

The third wind tunnel testing campaign at ILST was conducted on the ANKA-NG (Next Generation) wing at full scale in June 2015. Aerodynamic hinge moment data for the 2D wing was obtained for various trailing edge deflections. This data is very important in the development of a deicing system or the anticipation of contamination on the wing surface during the operating cycle.

A fourth wind tunnel testing campaign was conducted for ANK-NG at ILST BBTA3 in a scalable model. In this test, the effect of the new wing geometry on aerodynamic forces and moments was studied as many as 60 valid polar data.

"The four ANKA wind tunnel testing campaigns at ILST have contributed greatly to the development of the ANKA UAV System with superior flight performance and enhanced safety features," said Tamer Ozmen, Turkish Aerospace Vice President for Corporate Marketing and Communications during his visit last October 11. to BBTA3 BPPT.

Ozmen said that currently ANKA is a MALE class UAV that is _combat proven_ for Intelligence, Reconnaissance, Surveillance and Strike Systems for both domestic security and maritime reconnaissance operations. ANKA is now ready for the required military missions with various payload configurations.

Currently Turkish Aerospace is continuing its collaboration with BBTA3 for the fifth time in wind tunnel testing of a new UAV System for High Payload Capacity.

This fifth test campaign is aimed at obtaining the aerodynamic characteristics of their new aircraft model, the YFYK, which is scalable in full configuration. This test campaign started in September 2018 and is planned to acquire 233 polar aerodynamic data including for various control plane deflections and various payloads configurations by the end of October 2018.

Ozmen added that Turkish Aerospace is very grateful for BPPT's contribution through BBTA3 in the successful development of the Turkish Aerospace UAV product line, he hopes this collaboration will continue for the future.

On the occasion, Head of the Center for Aerodynamics, Aeroelastics and Aeroacoustics Technology (BBTA3), Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT), Fadilah Hasim acknowledged that the collaboration with Turkish Aerospace in UAV aerodynamic testing was very beneficial. 

Fadilah said that in 2008 when BBTA3 BPPT (formerly LAGG) started the ANKA UAV development cooperation with Turkish Aerospace, unmanned aircraft technology was just beginning to develop.

"ANKA's wind tunnel testing campaign provides an opportunity to gain experience studying small UAV aircraft or aircraft with low Reynolds numbers," said Fadilah.

According to Fadilah, the aerodynamic database for the low Reynolds number is still relatively limited compared to the database for the high Reynolds number, which is commonly owned by large aircraft, which has been found in many books and literature.

"But planes with small wings that are very sensitive to even small disturbances, there are still not many databases. We have the opportunity to study it," he added.

Fadilah explained that the aircraft model testing facility at BBTA3 BPPT, namely ILST (Indonesian Low Speed Tunnel) is a wind tunnel with a test section measuring 4 m × 3 m which was built by President BJ Habibie using technology from Germany and the Netherlands.

"Our wind tunnel is very precise with a very low turbulence intensity below 0.1 percent, a very thin boundary layer below 5 percent, and a very uniform flow angle," said Fadilah.

"The ILST wind tunnel is a world-class wind tunnel, and we always do our best to maintain it properly," he continued. (BBTA3 BPPT/Humas/HMP)






2008-2018, Satu Dekade Kerjasama Antara Indonesia Dan Turki Dalam Pengujian Terowongan Angin Untuk Pengembangan Pesawat Udara Nir Awak (UAV, Unmanned Aerial Vehicle)


Vice President Turkish Aerospace for Corporate Marketing and Communication, Tamer Özmen, dan Executive Vice President for Unmanned Air System, Omer Yil...




www.bppt.go.id





We can see Anka in Indonesian wind tunnel






This is from TAI official being published by their state owned publication









TAI perkuat kerja sama pengujian UAV dengan BPPT


Kerja sama dimulai pada saat pengembangan program pesawat terbang tanpa awak (unmanned aircraft vehicle/UAV) ANKA tahun 2008 - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429746925687869440



Some of special force personnel during Indonesian national (+ some Afghan nationals) evacuation

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

With 1.1 billion USD foreign loan approval from Finance Minister for MRCA acquisition (2021-2024), it will be F16 V that is very reasonable to acquire since we have already had 33 F 16 and our priority is to fill former F 5 squadron with new fighters where the base is in Iswahyudi, as we know Iswahyudi base also has F 16 squadrons and already got trained mechanics and infrastructure for F 16.

Regardless of that, this tweet refers to Boeing ( F 15 EX )


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432787523869106176

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428170142958198792


----------



## Whizzack

Very rarely seen... Indonesian Air Force CH-4B ELINT version spotted..! Actually I didn't even realize we have this version..


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432933641483608065

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

New batch of CH-4 arrived in Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

TNI-AU - USAF joint training...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433280689177120776

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Last Wednesday exercise


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

IblinI said:


> New batch of CH-4 arrived in Indonesia.
> 
> View attachment 774924



Related news :
*Indonesian Air Force's fleet of CH-4 UAVs granted airworthiness approval*
by Alessandra Giovanzanti

The Indonesian Air Force's (TNI-AU's) fleet of CH-4B medium-altitude, long-endurance (MALE) unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) has formally received military airworthiness certification, the Ministry of Defence (MoD) in Jakarta announced on 25 August.

The certification was signed and submitted after the completion of a series of activities, including document verification, conformity inspection, as well as static and dynamic tests carried out by the Indonesian Military Airworthiness Authority (IMAA) feasibility team, the MoD said in a statement.





_Two TNI-AU CH-4 UAVs being prepared for a parade to mark the 74th anniversary of the Indonesian Armed Forces. The MoD in Jakarta announced on 25 August that the service's four CH-4s have been granted military airworthiness certification. (TNI-AU)_

The TNI-AU currently has a fleet of six Chinese-built CH-4B MALE UAVs that were ordered in 2019. The first two UAVs made their public debut in October 2019 during the 74th anniversary parade of the Indonesian Armed Forces.

The CH-4 variant supplied to Indonesia has an operating radius of between 1,500 km and 2,000 km and can be operated via satellite link.

The UAVs had initially been used primarily for evaluation, training, and doctrine-building purposes. However, the delivery in April 2021 of a first batch of Chinese-made AR-2 air-to-surface precision-guided missiles to arm the CH-4Bs suggests an operational role for the MALE UAVs. The TNI-AU also test-fired the AR-1 missiles from its CH-4 UAVs in 2019.

_Janes_ therefore understands that the recent military airworthiness certification is a further step to ensuring that all six CH-4Bs can be deployed operationally in the short term. The UAVs will serve with Squadron 51, which is based at the Supadio airbase in Pontianak, near West Kalimantan.






Indonesian Air Force's fleet of CH-4 UAVs granted airworthiness approval


The Indonesian Air Force's (TNI-AU's) fleet of CH-4B medium-altitude, long-endurance (MALE) unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) has formally received military airworthiness...



www.janes.com


----------



## 182

congrats PT. Lundin of Indonesia,





*Naval News Monthly Recap - August 2021*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

What is the main theme of Jokowi administration is actually making less import and boost our own industry. This has been quite true since its first term ( 2014-2019). The administration is also so far quite responsible in managing the economy and government budget. The government credibility on managing debt to GDP ratio will be tested now but the economic policy that has been recently released shows responsible attitude.

Big acquisition of fighter planes could actually be done in 2026 where KF21/IFX is expected to be mass produced. Frigates, UCAV, and submarines can also be ordered from domestic industry if we are just be patience enough for another 3-4 years.

Iver frigates that will be built in PT PAL Indonesia and also CBG submarine that will be gradually built in PT PAL where the third sub will be completely built in PT PAL Indonesia is something that should become a priority program since it can help not only our Armed force, but also our own defense industry.

So it looks like Minimum Essential Force program needs to be prolonged to achieved its final target into 2024-2029 period. Then hopefully with the support of government to our local defense industry and research agency (BRIN), we could possibly fulfil our final minimum essential force target ( 2024-2029 ) by making our own local defense industry as the main source.

After the year 2029, we will possibly target more ambitious plan which is to reach Essential Force. This essential Force acquisition plan could also be possibly mainly sourced from local defense industry if we have ambitious new leader in 2024 with pro local industry vision where some other important defense indigenous programs under him/ her could be financed sufficiently like Wing drone Stealth program, more sophisticated Radar program, continuation of cruise missile program, R 80 program that could be used for AWACS, MPA, ASW role, beside its main civilian role, big cargo drone that can be used for both civilian and military role and also other important programs.

Having good and sophisticated local defense industry will make our Armed Force can buy defense equipment with less cost, since the OEM is local so the maintenance and operation will be also cheaper and more reliable, and it also will make our defense budget more sustainable economically, giving our people more jobs, retain our expert to stay and contribute in our country, positive spilling over effect to the civilian products due to technology development and production capacity made by our local defense industry, and finally it will improve our nation brand image that can boost our geopolitical weight and our local products image for both civilian and military market. 



--------------------------------------------------

*Clouds of Funding for Defense Equipment Expenditures in 2022*
OPINION - Alman Helvas Ali, CNBC Indonesia

06 September 2021 06:10






Clouds are likely to engulf the Indonesian government's ability to finance the activities of the Ministry of Defense (Kemenhan) in the 2022 fiscal year. After the government submitted a defense budget allocation in the 2022 RAPBN to the Indonesian House of Representatives worth Rp 133.9 trillion, it is now revealed the government's fiscal capacity to finance activities in the 2022 RAPBN for the Ministry of Defense is also quite limited. To quote a term often used by senior officials of the Ministry of Finance (MoF), the government's fiscal space is currently narrow. Although the exact allocation of the defense budget still has to wait for the results of the executive and legislative discussions, the possibility of a reduction in the defense budget allocation is a necessity because the current government's fiscal space is in fact narrow.

One of the activities that will be affected by the very narrow fiscal space is capital expenditure, including the expenditure on defense equipment in it. The expenditure on defense equipment in the APBN can be sourced from pure rupiah, domestic loans (PDN) and foreign loans (PLN). Regarding PLN, the Minister of Finance Sri Mulyani Indrawati at the end of April 2021 had issued a Financing Source Determination (PSP) worth US$ 5.8 billion which is valid until 30 April 2022. The PSP allocation includes 31 activities approved by Sri Mulyani and will be financed by Foreign Private Creditors and Export Credit Guarantee Institutions referring to Government Regulation Number 10 of 2011 concerning Procedures for Procurement of Foreign Loans and Grant Receipt.

In accordance with Government Regulation Number 50 of 2018 concerning Amendments to Government Regulation Number 45 of 2013 concerning Procedures for Implementation of the State Revenue and Expenditure Budget, the government must provide Companion Pure Rupiah (RMP) to assist foreign loans or grants. The amount of RMP is an average of 15% of the total value of activities, while the remaining 85% is borne by the lender. The RMP must be prepared by the government in the APBN so that an activity can be executed after the contract is signed. The issue of RMP is now one of the challenges in realizing the Ministry of Defense's ambition to spend on weapons in accordance with the PSP allocation.



*Read:*
Taiwan Prepares Jumbo Military Funds of Rp 242 T in 2022, War?


With a PSP allocation of US$ 5.8 billion, the RMP requirement for the Ministry of Defense in the 2022 budget year is US$ 870 million or around Rp 12 trillion. However, according to information from a senior official in the government who is familiar with budget matters, the Ministry of Finance is only able to provide Rp 3 trillion as an RMP for weapons spending next year. In other words, the government's fiscal capacity in the 2022 fiscal year is only a quarter of the RMP's real needs. So that of the 31 activities that received the PSP, most of them would not be executed into effective contracts due to the narrow fiscal capacity to provide RMP.

Since some time ago the Ministry of Defense had a discourse to allow PLN without RMP or all financing was borne by lenders in purchasing defense equipment. However, the discourse did not get the Ministry of Finance's approval to be implemented because it contradicted the applicable rules, namely Government Regulation Number 50 of 2018 concerning Amendments to Government Regulation Number 45 of 2013 concerning Procedures for the Implementation of the State Revenue and Expenditure Budget. The RMP must still be available to PLN, but the percentage of the RMP from the total activity value will depend on the agreement between the Ministry of Finance and the lenders. It may be that the amount of the RMP percentage is less than 15% if the lender approves it.

Of the 31 activities that received the PSP, until now only one activity has a contract signed, namely the acquisition of a Lead-In Fighter Training (LIFT) aircraft worth US$ 240 million. Meanwhile, other activities are still in the tender stage or exploratory discussions with potential suppliers. There is still a fiscal space of around IDR 2.5 trillion for the RMP which the remaining 30 activities must fight for. Faced with such conditions, the Ministry of Defense needs to re-screen these 30 activities so that only very priority activities will receive RMP according to the government's fiscal capacity.

Next is whether the Ministry of Finance still has the fiscal space to issue the PSP in 2022? This question is very relevant because the Ministry of Defense has signed a contract for the acquisition of 36 Rafale fighter aircraft, six FREMM frigates and two Maestrale frigates with a total value estimated at around US$ 12 billion. Is there still fiscal space to finance the two large expenditures amid the government's efforts to return to a budget deficit of 3% of GDP in the 2023 fiscal year? As previously mentioned, the Ministry of Finance has closed the door on the possibility of financing PLN without RMP as the Ministry of Defense wishes.

Until now, the planned acquisition of weapons made in France and Italy has not been included in the List of Foreign Loan Priority Plans (DRPPLN) published by the Ministry of National Development Planning/Bappenas. Listed in the DRPPLN is the entrance to get a PSP. Because a contract without getting a PSP is useless. If the Ministry of Finance issues the PSP in 2022 to support the two programs, then what about the fiscal capacity for the provision of RMP in the 2023 fiscal year?










Awan Mendung Pembiayaan Belanja Alutsista Tahun 2022


Isu RMP kini adalah salah satu tantangan dalam mewujudkan ambisi Kementerian Pertahanan untuk belanja senjata sesuai dengan alokasi PSP.




www.cnbcindonesia.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 182

Minister of Defence Visits KRI GOLOK & TANK BOAT

by PT LUNDIN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Prabowo be asking.. "Bosqu..! koq beda ya ma yang diluar..?" 😆 😆



182 said:


>

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 182

BOMBER EXCERCISE


----------



## 182

INDONESIAN Chief of Staff of The Air Force Air Chief Marshal Fadjar Prasetyo with Lockheed Martin

here is our brand new SUPER - J...cheers up folks


----------



## Indos

5 C 130 J Hercules are ordered by Air Force. According to Defence Review, the contract gets effective just recently (about 2 months ago). I believe the visit of LM people into PT Nusantara Turbin some time ago is related to this order.


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> 5 C 130 J Hercules are ordered by Air Force. According to Defence Review, the contract gets effective just recently (about 2 months ago). I believe the visit of LM people into PT Nusantara Turbin some time ago is related to this order.



Any idea of the contract value..? IIRC the contract was signed quite some time ago... perhaps in 2016...


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> Any idea of the contract value..? IIRC the contract was signed quite some time ago... perhaps in 2016...



No idea, but if we use Wiki and only planes ( without spareparts, or maybe simulator, and other) is about 330 million USD.

The contract look like signed in 2018 as we can see on Defense Ministry website, but Defense Review said it become effective just recently ( about 2 months ago)


----------



## 182

Delegasi Indonesia dipimpin oleh Dirjen Strahan Kementerian Pertahanan Mayjen TNI Rodon Pedrason. Foto: Kolonel Pnb Firman Dwi Cahyono





Delegasi Indonesia di Rusia. Dari kiri ke kanan: Mayor Inf Rachmatullah, Kolonel Pnb Firman Dwi Cahyono, Brigjen TNI Binsar P Sianipar, Kolonel Laut (P) Askari, Kolonel Alexius, dan Letkol Gatot. Foto: dok. Kolonel Pnb Firman Dwi Cahyono

*Hadiri Penutupan Army Games 2021 di Moskow, Dirjen Strahan Kemhan Pastikan TNI Akan Ikut Tahun Depan *

By beny adrian on 06/09/2021 

*MYLESAT.COM –* “Indonesia (akan) mengambil bagian dalam Army Games internasional untuk pertama kalinya pada tahun 2022,” ungkap Dirjen Strahan Kementerian Pertahanan Mayjen TNI Rodon Pedrason.

Kepastian itu disampaikan Mayjen Pedrason saat menghadiri upacara penutupan Army Games 2021 yang dilaksanakan di Kubinka “Park Patriot”, Moscow Oblast pada 4 September 2021.
Delegasi Indonesia yang tiba di Moskow berasal dari Kementerian Pertahanan dan Mabes TNI.
Delegasi Kemhan Indonesia yaitu Dirjen Strahan Mayjen TNI Rodon Pedrason, Dirkersin Brigjen TNI Binsar Parluhutan Sianipar dan staf. Sementara delegasi Mabes TNI diikuti oleh Paban V Kerkamtas Sops TNI Kolonel Laut (P) Askari dan Pabandya Paban V Kerkamtas Sops TNI Letkol Gatot.

Selama mengikuti penutupan Army Games 2021, delegasi Kemhan dan Mabes TNI didampingi oleh Athan RI untuk Rusia yaitu Kolonel Pnb Firman Dwi Cahyono.
Sementara Atase Darat dan Atase Laut mengikuti kegiatan korps diplomatik yang diselenggarakan Kemhan Rusia di tempat yang sama.
“Tahun ini kami hadir di sini sebagai pengamat. Tetapi ada kemungkinan yang sangat tinggi bahwa tahun depan kami akan bergabung dengan Army,” tegas Mayjen TNI Rodon Pedrason saat menyaksikan balapan terakhir “Tank Biathlon”.

Menurutnya, di antara kompetisi yang dilaksanakan selama Army Games di Rusia, Indonesia tertarik untuk mengikuti kompetisi tank, menembak senjata ringan dan khususnya penembak jitu atau sniper.
“Saya yakin berkat acara seperti ini, kerja sama kami dengan Rusia akan semakin kuat selama tahun-tahun mendatang,” tambah Pedrason.
Army International Games-2021 diadakan dari 22 Agustus hingga 4 September 2021 di wilayah 11 negara.

Terdiri dari Rusia, Aljazair, Armenia, Belarus, Vietnam, Iran, Qatar, Kazakhstan, China, Serbia, dan Uzbekistan. Kompetisi ini diikuti oleh lebih dari 5.000 personel militer yang terdiri dari 277 tim dari 42 negara.
Memang pada Army Games 2021 ini, Indonesia hanya mengirimkan observer. 
Situasi pandemi yang mengancam dunia, membuat Mabes TNI memutuskan hanya mengirimkan observer pada beberapa cabang pertandingan Army Games 2021.
Pengiriman observer diperlukan untuk menjajaki kesempatan jika Indonesia memutuskan untuk mengirim kontingan pada tahun depan.

Tim observer yang dikirim mengamati tiga materi lomba. Terdiri dari Depth di Iran yang diikuti satu perwira Puskopaska; Polar Star diikuti dua perwira Kopassus dan Sniper Frontier di Brest, Belarus yang diikuti satu perwira Korpaskhas.
Kemudian Tactical Shooter di Pusdik Pasukan Linud Rusia, Airborne Troops di Ryazan, Rusia yang diikuti satu perwira Kopassus dan satu perwira peninjau dari Kemhan.
Selain mengirimkan perwira TNI sebagai observer selama Army Games 2021, kegiatan observasi juga diikuti oleh para atase militer dari Kantor Athan RI Moskow.
Para atase mengikuti observer Army Games 2021 di Kubinka Park Patriot khusus bagi korps militer asing di Moskow yang dilaksanakan oleh Kemhan Rusia.






Letkol Inf Wirahady Harahap dan Lettu Inf Singgih saat menjadi observer Polar Star Army Games 2021 di Brest, Belarus. Foto: Dok. Letkol Inf Wirahady Harahap





Letkol Pas. M Junaidi yang menjadi observer pada Sniper Frontier di Brest, Belarus. Foto: dok. Letkol Pas. M Junaidi




Mayor Inf Zierda Aulia yang menjadi observer dalam kompetisi di Ryazan. Foto: dok. Mayor Inf Zierda Aulia





Atase Darat Kolonel Inf Troy Hutagalung dan Atase Laut Kolonel Laut (S) Ariyan Dilli Louhenapessy, mengikuti observer delegasi korps militer asing. Foto bersama delegasi Korea Utara, Mayjen Kim Yong Jin. Foto: Dok. Kolonel Laut (S) Ariyan Dilli Louhenapessy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Recent Class between Army + Police Paramilitary unit (Brimob) with Papuan rebel

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 182

*Joint Press Conference: Indonesia-Australia Foreign and Defence Ministers 2+2 meeting, Jakarta*

MOD said, Australia has donated 15 armored personnel carriers.
The Bushmaster mrap for peace keeping operations.


----------



## Indos

Yonif Raider 641

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Indos said:


> Yonif Raider 641



I won't mind seeing some exercises with Pakistan and I don't recall us doing one for sometime now. Bring them boys over to Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

all contracts made by MoD of Indonesia between 2018-2019
T-50 radar, gun installation and KT-1B
Sukhoi-35
BMP-3F and BT-3F tanks
EC-725 & Bell-412
BATCH II-Submarines




















25 contracts = 18 weaponry, 7 constructions.
witnessed by Indonesian Minister of Defence and Minister of DAPA, South Korea





it's 2021 today, hope all above contracts run as smooth as both c-130-J super hercules and MMCV ships

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

GARUDA SHIELD 2021- Artillery Exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

182 said:


> *Joint Press Conference: Indonesia-Australia Foreign and Defence Ministers 2+2 meeting, Jakarta*
> 
> MOD said, Australia has donated 15 armored personnel carriers.
> The Bushmaster mrap for peace keeping operations.


*Kasad Menerima Kunjungan Atase Pertahanan Australia Terkait Pembelian Alutsista Bushmaster*





after 15 armored personnel carriers donated by australia,
Chief of Army said that the army interested buying Bushmaster and Hawkei. its sounds good


----------



## Indos

Marine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

more marines activities,

marines in California, US

RECONEX 21-1 Ex.























random marines ex. pics















BTR-4M PASMAR 1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

It seems there is quite good amount of money dedicated to fund the maintenance of our Armed Force equipment. There is plan as well to do overhaul into about 8 CN 235 that are grounded due to lack of maintenance budget. I hope this maintenance needs get more prioritized as many of the work also involves Indonesian local industry and it is particularly important to protect and secure our personnel lifes, we dont want want happen with previous Submarine incident happen again in the future



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438038372791066625
Information

CWB : Center Wing Box, a very important wing part that connect the wing into the main fuselage (body) of the plane.

SOE company which specialize in MRO that is mentioned in AH tweet is GMF Aero Asia


----------



## sahureka2

question, 
but will the contract for the new frigates be with the Italian shipyards Fincantieri (FREEM frigates) or with Great Britain for the AH-140 frigates?
https://ukdefencejournal.org.uk/uk-wins-indonesian-export-contract-for-new-frigates/


----------



## nufix

sahureka2 said:


> question,
> but will the contract for the new frigates be with the Italian shipyards Fincantieri (FREEM frigates) or with Great Britain for the AH-140 frigates?
> https://ukdefencejournal.org.uk/uk-wins-indonesian-export-contract-for-new-frigates/



Two different projects, they are not competing rather they are complementing each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 182

*Babcock sells first new frigate design licence to Indonesia*




Babcock the aerospace, defence and security company has secured the first export contract for its Arrowhead 140 (AH140) frigate through a design licence agreement with PT PAL Indonesia (Persero), a state-owned enterprise that builds and maintains ships for military and commercial use from its facilities in Surabaya, Indonesia. 


The breakthrough deal comes two years since Babcock’s AH140 design was first announced as the preferred bidder for the UK Type 31 frigate programme at DSEI 2019, with the contract confirmed in November of the same year.


The design licence will enable PAL to build two Arrowhead 140 frigates in Indonesia with bespoke design modifications for the Indonesian Navy.


The agreement was signed at the Defence and Security Equipment International (DSEI) 2021 event in London, on board HMS Argyll, by David Lockwood CEO Babcock and Kaharuddin Djenod, CEO PAL. And was witnessed by the Defence Minister of Indonesia, Prabowo Subianto and UK Defence Secretary, Rt Hon Ben Wallace MP. 


Babcock has been working alongside the UK Government to promote the Arrowhead 140 Frigate into the global market with strong interest internationally. The company recently announced that it was one of the bidders down selected by the Polish Government to provide a potential design solution for the Polish Navy’s Miecznik (Swordfish) frigate programme. 


The baseline Arrowhead 140 design can be configured to meet a broad range of naval requirements and, with Babcock’s support PAL will now engineer the required modifications to configure the Arrowhead 140 for the Indonesian customer.


*David Lockwood, CEO Babcock said:*


“Today is a really exciting moment for Babcock and our frigate export programme, as we sign the design licence with PAL for two new frigates for the Indonesian Navy.


“The beauty of our export product is that it is a readily transferable design that can be tailored to the customer’s needs as part of our strong Arrowhead frigate portfolio. What’s more, the design licence and subsequent build programme will be a significant catalyst for prosperity in Indonesia.


“Working with our Indonesian colleagues this contract will see Arrowhead 140 frigates built in Indonesia, by the local workforce, contributing directly to the social and economic value of its sovereign shipbuilding community and country as a whole. We look forward to further opportunities to support PAL as the programme matures. 


“It’s a proud day for the Babcock and PAL teams.”


*Defence Secretary Ben Wallace said:*

“I was delighted to attend the contract signing between Babcock and Indonesia on board HMS Argyll today, representing the best of British maritime design and engineering to our international partners.


“Signalling the strength of our defence relationship with Indonesia, both of our Naval Forces will operate this world-leading frigate in the future and will work closely together to protect our mutual interests around the world.” The Arrowhead 140 frigate design, benefits from a proven hull-form that has been tried and tested in real-world operational environments from NATO and coalition task forces to national regional and deployed operations. The baseline Arrowhead 140 design can be configured to meet a broad range of operational requirements and profiles a global frigate may be called upon to undertake and adopt and with a growing number of users it can also support interoperability between naval allies.


_Signing Image – David Lockwood, Babcock CEO (L) and Kaharuddin Djenod, CEO PAL (R)_ _sign contract on board HMS Argyll.









Babcock sells first new frigate design licence to Indonesia - Babcock International


Babcock the aerospace, defence and security company has secured the first export contract for its Arrowhead 140 (AH140) frigate through a design licence agreement with PT PAL Indonesia (Persero), a state-owned enterprise that builds and maintains ships for military and commercial use from its...




www.babcockinternational.com




_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

sahureka2 said:


> question,
> but will the contract for the new frigates be with the Italian shipyards Fincantieri (FREEM frigates) or with Great Britain for the AH-140 frigates?
> https://ukdefencejournal.org.uk/uk-wins-indonesian-export-contract-for-new-frigates/



FREEM contract is very difficult to be effective because :

1. Minister of planning and Minister of Finance havent approved the project
2. FREEM frigates doesnt provide high local content to Indonesia local industry
3. Financial situation (You can look on previous page and read Alman Helvast article in CNBC to understand the clear picture)
4. After buying Babcock Iver design and getting TOT to make 2 of them, the most logical tendency is to keep building more Iver frigates in the country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## radialv



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

16 September 2021 
an export agreement between Babcock and PT.PAl Indonesia for Arrowhead 140














weapon reposition flexibility






various different mast








replace mast for different roles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

Singapore and Indonesian Commandos Conclude Exercise Chandrapura
News Releases | 03 Sep 2021 17:00 (GMT+8)

The Singapore Armed Forces (SAF) Commandos and the Indonesian Armed Forces (TNI) Special Forces Command (KOPASSUS) successfully concluded Exercise Chandrapura (XCP) 2021. Held virtually from 1 to 3 September, this year's edition of the annual bilateral exercise involved professional exchanges and a table-top exercise (TTX) to build stronger bonds and strengthen mutual understanding between the two militaries.

During the exercise, personnel from the SAF's 1st Commando Battalion and the TNI KOPASSUS' 23rd Battalion exchanged knowledge in commando tactics, techniques, and planning procedures. This year's exercise culminated in a TTX where both armed forces jointly developed an operation plan to conduct an attack operation on an enemy objective.
XCP 2021 concluded with a symbolic exchange of airborne wings during the closing ceremony, which was co-officiated by the SAF's Chief Commando Officer Colonel (COL) Kenny Tay and the TNI's Danjen KOPASSUS, Major General Mohammad Hasan. In his closing speech, COL Kenny Tay commended the successful conduct of the exercise. He said, "I am impressed with the high level of commitment to mutual cooperation by both units manifested throughout the exercise. Alone we can accomplish little, but we can achieve much together. I hope our cooperation and good relations will grow from strength to strength_._"

First conducted in 1994, this year marked the 27th edition in the series and underscores the close and long-standing defence relations between Singapore and Indonesia. Besides bilateral exercises, the Singapore and Indonesian armies engage in a wide range of activities such as visits, professional exchanges and cross-attendance of courses. These regular interactions enhance the interoperability and foster mutual understanding between the two armed forces.


----------



## Indos

Nurses that is saved from Papuan rebel terrorist attack who targeted civilian ( health worker )






Army Special Force (Kopassus), I believe have got briefing to be send into Papua province


----------



## Indos

*Minister of Defence RI Visits Infoglobal*
Marketing Infoglobal






Infoglobal gets visit from Minister of Defence RI Prabowo Subianto on Monday, Sept 6th 2021. He is accompanied by Director-General of Defence Potentials (at the Ministry of Defence), Major General Dadang Hendrayuda. The visit is welcomed by CEO Infoglobal, Adi Sasongko at Infoglobal Workshop, Surabaya.


The agenda of Minister of Defence RI work visit is aim to see Infoglobal competencies as one of Defence Industries that capable to develop avionics. In front of The Minister of Defence, Adi Sasongko shows avionics products that have been produced by Infoglobal, i.e. avionics for Hawk 100/200, Hercules C-130, CASA NC-212/200, KT-1B, and Super Tucano. Besides avionics, *Adi Sasongko also shows the concept of fighter aircraft that will be developed by Infoglobal.*










https://infoglobal.co.id/en/detailnews/137



We can see the concept in here :






Info Global Company Profile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

From Exercise Samudra Shakti












The Indian Navy is represented by the Guided Missile Frigate Shivalik, ASW Corvette Kamorta and a P-8I
Look forward to some more images!
https://pib.gov.in/PressReleasePage.aspx?PRID=1756478

All images by the Indian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Brimob, Police Paramilitary unit during Exercise in Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 182

Home» News»Babcock cuts steel for Royal Navy’s first Type 31 frigate HMS VENTURER





*Babcock cuts steel for Royal Navy’s first Type 31 frigate HMS VENTURER ** 
*
* Babcock, the aerospace, defence and security company, was joined by UK Secretary of State for Defence and Shipbuilding Tsar, Rt Hon Ben Wallace MP to cut the first steel for the first of the Royal Navy’s five new Type 31 frigates, HMS VENTURER. *
Xavier Vavasseur  23 Sep 2021 


_Babcock press release_

Hosted at Babcock’s facility in Rosyth, Scotland, where the Type 31 Inspiration class ships are being built, representatives from across UK and international industry and public service, witnessed the historic ceremony signalling the official start of the build programme alongside employees and representatives from the local community.

The frigates will be at the heart of the Royal Navy’s surface fleet, deterring aggression and maintaining the security of the UK’s interests as well as providing humanitarian relief when needed. The frigates will work alongside the UK’s Allies to deliver a warship presence across the globe and enable a forward naval presence.

The symbolic first cut of steel for HMS VENTURER was conducted at Babcock’s new advanced manufacturing facility, a cornerstone of the company’s digital transformation at Rosyth, which includes panel lines with robotic welding capability, as well as other semi-automated manufacturing machines.





Babcock Type 31 Pic Peter Devlin

The technology, based on modern shipbuilding practices, enables Babcock to increase automation and create significant efficiencies in the build schedule. The event comes just one week after *Babcock announced* that it had secured the first export contract for its Arrowhead 140 frigate (the export variant of the UK Type 31 platform) through a design licence agreement with PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) for two frigates. The company has also been shortlisted as one of the bidders to provide a potential design solution for *Poland’s Miecznik* (Swordfish) frigate programme.

The event also saw Babcock’s new assembly hall named ‘The Venturer Building’ – paying homage to the first new class of frigates to be built in the facility.

This vast structure measuring 147m x 62m x 42m is capable of housing two Type 31 frigates for parallel build and assembly activity. It will enable uninterrupted assembly, supporting increased productivity gains through improved access and digital connectivity.




Babcock Type 31 Pic Peter Devlin

The new infrastructure forms part of a £60 million investment programme on the site, on top of a further £100 million that has been invested over the last decade to ensure Rosyth’s shipbuilding capability and capacity can be optimised with state of the art engineering infrastructure and digital innovation to support further opportunities.

*Babcock CEO David Lockwood said:*


> “This is a significant moment. We are witnessing what the National Shipbuilding strategy can achieve. Working with our partners and customers, we are creating something we can all be very proud of. The T31 Class will show the adaptability and capability of a modern warship created with British ingenuity and engineering at its core. I’m looking forward to seeing these magnificent vessels emerge from our newly-named Venturer Building.”



*Defence Secretary and Shipbuilding Tsar Ben Wallace said:*


> “Today is a momentous occasion for the Type 31 programme, Defence and the shipbuilding industry in Scotland. As Shipbuilding Tsar, to cut the steel for the first of five new frigates that will be constructed here on our shores in the Firth of the Forth, providing jobs and innovation to the area, is a tremendous honour.
> “Equipped with the technologies at the forefront of the Royal Navy’s future vision, the entire Type 31 fleet will be fitted with a range of capabilities allowing it to undertake a variety of operations at sea.”
> A direct UK workforce of around 1,250 people will be employed on the programme at its height, including 150 apprenticeships, and a further 1,250 in the supply chain. This meets the aims of the National Shipbuilding Strategy, by delivering local and national, social and economic benefits through investing in its supply chain and the next generation of apprentice and graduates, whilst sustaining highly skilled workforces in multiple locations throughout the UK. The first ship is expected to be in the water in 2023 with all five ships delivered by 2028.”


-End-

*Naval News comments*:



Three Inspiration-class Frigates at sea. Artist impression: Royal Navy.

The Type 31 / Arrowhead 140 is based on the proven Iver Huitfeldt-class of frigate of the Royal Danish Navy, designed by OMT, and adapted to Royal Navy requirement by Babcock and BMT. Thales will supply the combat management system of the Type 31. The frigates will be assembled at Babcock’s Rosyth facility, and involve supply chains throughout the UK, in line with the UK’s shipbuilding strategy.

First Sea Lord Admiral Tony Radakin *earlier this year* announced the names of the Type 31 / Inspiration-class frigates. The new class will replace five general-purpose Type 23 frigates which have served the Royal Navy since the early 1990s. The first steel is due to be cut on the ships this summer and all five are due to be in service by 2028, operating alongside Type 26 or City-class frigates which will be dedicated submarine hunters and will replace the equivalent specialist Type 23s.

*Type 31 / Inspiration-class frigate main specifications:*

Displacement5,700 tonsLength138.7 m (455 ft 1 in)Installed power4 × Rolls Royce/MTU 20V 8000 M71 (8.2 MW) diesel engines
4 × Rolls Royce/MTU 16V 2000 M41B (900 kW) generatorsPropulsionCODAD configuration, two shaftsSpeed28+ knotsEndurance9,000 nautical milesComplement80 to 100 sailors (accommodation for up to 160)

* Type 31 / Inspiration-class frigate weapons systems: *

TACTICOS combat management system
12x VLS for CAMM / Sea Ceptor surface to air missiles
1x 57mm (Bofors 57Mk3) main gun
2x 40mm (Bofors 40Mk4) secondary guns
Hangar and flight deck for a Wildcat or Merlin helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

hey congrats to babcock for 1st cuts steel of type 31.

_"The first ship is expected to be in the water in 2023 with all five ships delivered by 2028.” _

look how fast they are in making all these big ships.
5 ships - 7 years only, impressive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

SS2 V5 Pindad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indonesia along with Frigates should go for Submarines. Also develop long range missiles both cruise and ballistic. And please focus on your Air Force. You are a in a region which very well be the area where third world war begins. And you and Malaysia both are no where close to be prepared. I really don't want to see two beautiful Muslim countries facing hell in next few decades. May ALLAH protect you and give you victory in every sphere of life.


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Indonesia along with Frigates should go for Submarines. Also develop long range missiles both cruise and ballistic. And please focus on your Air Force. You are a in a region which very well be the area where third world war begins. And you and Malaysia both are no where close to be prepared. I really don't want to see two beautiful Muslim countries facing hell in next few decades. May ALLAH protect you and give you victory in every sphere of life.



We are building capabilities to enable us to have much greater capacity to build frigates and corvettes as now we are not only relying on state owned PT PAL to build corvettes or frigates. We can see DRU shipyard is building OPV with full armament just like Corvette and also Batamex shipyard will build Babcock Iver design with the cooperation of PT PAL where size wise is close to a destroyer.

As I said many times here that 2021-2040 is very likely to be very stable environment as USA is still very powerful militarily and there is Britain, other NATO member like German and Dutch, along with Australia, Japan and South Korea to do balance of power against China.

This is why Australian nuclear submarine can only be ready in 2040 as that is the critical period where USA will not likely be as powerful as it used to be, there is change of balance in favor of China beyond 2040. Australia is basically building their own local industry within 2021-2040 period with that nuclear submarine program that will be built locally inside Australia. They also have wingman drone program with the help of Boeing and will be assembled in Australia as well.

So basically Indonesian defense enthusiast who start telling government to buy this and that due to Australia latest development dont understand what is really going on inside Australia strategic planner who has understood that 2021-2040 period is very unlikely to experience some sort of war. China leadership is also proven to be very clever and patience and aim to surpass USA economically and technologically in the long term, creating a conflict in SCS during 2021-2040 period will jeopardize China long term aim. It is not in their interest to have conflict in SCS within 2021-2040 time frame.

*Beyond 2040*

While beyond 2040 is a different story, so Indonesia has 20 years in preparation to build its economy, technology, local defense industry, and defense capability. Not using this time period to build our economy and industry capacity is fool, because we cannot do balance of power in the SEA region against China if we dont have powerful economy and industry ( including local defense industry), it will be not sustainable economically to import all of defense equipment from the West to do balance of power game against China in the region. We also have experience getting arm embargo from the West during 1995-2005 (USA and Britain). Papua is Christian majority region, it has potential to create even like Santa Cruz killing as soldiers could potentially make human error.

Only fool and corruptors, who wants kick back and betray their own nation, who want to buy huge imported defense equipment during this period, it is because that action is against our aim to develop our local defense industry and also considering current economy situation and industry development ( SOE minister even cannot get enough money to invest in our SOE companies).

Our KFX/IFX program still dont pay our financial obligation to Korea and KFX/IFX production facility (hangar) is still not getting enough investment to make them produce KF21/IFX in the country. Just in August this year, Lapan once again said limited budget hinder their program speedy, how come we spend so much money to import this and that while our research agency is even dont have enough money to utilize and improve their capabilities and produce more high tech products. Anyway Lapan budget for whole year is even so small less than 100 million USD. With that small budget even Government cannot increase it into a level where we can optimize our full potential.

With all of current defense programs where we prioritize defense acquisition that has greater local content rather than just buying it directly from the West, actually Jokowi administration has been in the right track and has better strategic planning compared to fans boy like thinking. Despite all of that, they need to increase R&D budget and fully committed financially to KFX/IFX program, submarine whole local production in the country, and others.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> May ALLAH protect you and give you victory in every sphere of life.



Amin ya Rabbal Alamin, I also wish the same for Pakistan and the rest of Muslim nations.


----------



## Whizzack

*Indonesia holds offset talks with Abeking & Rasmussen for new hydrographic ship*
25 September 2021




Abeking & Rasmussen special purpose ship for Latvian Navy (photo : Latvian Navy)

Indonesia's Ministry of Defense (MoD) held a virtual meeting with German shipbuilder Abeking & Rasmussen to discuss the possible procurement of an ocean-going hydrographic vessel.

According to meeting documents provided to Janes by a government source, the event was held virtually on 3 September.

The meeting was headed by Director General of Defense Potential, Brigadier General Aribowo Teguh Santoso, while Abeking & Rasmussen officials were accompanied by representatives from the company's local agent PT Agrapana Nugraha Katara.

Also present during the meeting were representatives from Indonesian shipbuilders, PT Palindo Marine, PT Batamec, and PT Bandar Abadi, state-owned electronics company PT Len, and the deans of the machining and electro-informatics faculties at the Bandung Institute of Technology.







Indonesia holds offset talks with Abeking & Rasmussen for new hydrographic ship


Indonesia's Ministry of Defense (MoD) held a virtual meeting with German shipbuilder Abeking & Rasmussen to discuss the possible procurement of an ocean-going...



www.janes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

182 said:


> *Babcock sells first new frigate design licence to Indonesia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babcock the aerospace, defence and security company has secured the first export contract for its Arrowhead 140 (AH140) frigate through a design licence agreement with PT PAL Indonesia (Persero), a state-owned enterprise that builds and maintains ships for military and commercial use from its facilities in Surabaya, Indonesia.
> 
> 
> The breakthrough deal comes two years since Babcock’s AH140 design was first announced as the preferred bidder for the UK Type 31 frigate programme at DSEI 2019, with the contract confirmed in November of the same year.
> 
> 
> The design licence will enable PAL to build two Arrowhead 140 frigates in Indonesia with bespoke design modifications for the Indonesian Navy.
> 
> 
> The agreement was signed at the Defence and Security Equipment International (DSEI) 2021 event in London, on board HMS Argyll, by David Lockwood CEO Babcock and Kaharuddin Djenod, CEO PAL. And was witnessed by the Defence Minister of Indonesia, Prabowo Subianto and UK Defence Secretary, Rt Hon Ben Wallace MP.
> 
> 
> Babcock has been working alongside the UK Government to promote the Arrowhead 140 Frigate into the global market with strong interest internationally. The company recently announced that it was one of the bidders down selected by the Polish Government to provide a potential design solution for the Polish Navy’s Miecznik (Swordfish) frigate programme.
> 
> 
> The baseline Arrowhead 140 design can be configured to meet a broad range of naval requirements and, with Babcock’s support PAL will now engineer the required modifications to configure the Arrowhead 140 for the Indonesian customer.
> 
> 
> *David Lockwood, CEO Babcock said:*
> 
> 
> “Today is a really exciting moment for Babcock and our frigate export programme, as we sign the design licence with PAL for two new frigates for the Indonesian Navy.
> 
> 
> “The beauty of our export product is that it is a readily transferable design that can be tailored to the customer’s needs as part of our strong Arrowhead frigate portfolio. What’s more, the design licence and subsequent build programme will be a significant catalyst for prosperity in Indonesia.
> 
> 
> “Working with our Indonesian colleagues this contract will see Arrowhead 140 frigates built in Indonesia, by the local workforce, contributing directly to the social and economic value of its sovereign shipbuilding community and country as a whole. We look forward to further opportunities to support PAL as the programme matures.
> 
> 
> “It’s a proud day for the Babcock and PAL teams.”
> 
> 
> *Defence Secretary Ben Wallace said:*
> 
> “I was delighted to attend the contract signing between Babcock and Indonesia on board HMS Argyll today, representing the best of British maritime design and engineering to our international partners.
> 
> 
> “Signalling the strength of our defence relationship with Indonesia, both of our Naval Forces will operate this world-leading frigate in the future and will work closely together to protect our mutual interests around the world.” The Arrowhead 140 frigate design, benefits from a proven hull-form that has been tried and tested in real-world operational environments from NATO and coalition task forces to national regional and deployed operations. The baseline Arrowhead 140 design can be configured to meet a broad range of operational requirements and profiles a global frigate may be called upon to undertake and adopt and with a growing number of users it can also support interoperability between naval allies.
> 
> 
> _Signing Image – David Lockwood, Babcock CEO (L) and Kaharuddin Djenod, CEO PAL (R)_ _sign contract on board HMS Argyll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babcock sells first new frigate design licence to Indonesia - Babcock International
> 
> 
> Babcock the aerospace, defence and security company has secured the first export contract for its Arrowhead 140 (AH140) frigate through a design licence agreement with PT PAL Indonesia (Persero), a state-owned enterprise that builds and maintains ships for military and commercial use from its...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.babcockinternational.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



Although the license deal is between SOE shipbuilder PT.PAL and Babcock, the actual construction will take place in PT. Batamec Shipyards in Batam... This is a private shipbuilder and not SOE... this is due to the docks and yards at PT. PAL being full at the moment (2 hospital ships & 2 KCR 60 in production)... I think this the first time a warship of this size is built in a non-SOE shipyard.









InfoPublik - Perkuat Alutsista, TNI AL Bangun Kapal Frigate


Jakarta, InfoPublik - TNI Angkatan Laut memperkuat Alat Utama Sistem Senjata (Alutsista) dengan membangun kapal jenis frigate. PT. PAL Indonesia bekerjasama dengan Babcock Inggris.




infopublik.id







Spoiler: News Link



*Strengthening Alutsista, Indonesian Navy Builds Frigates*
Friday, September 24, 2021 | 11:36 WIB| Writer
*Yudi Rahmat*
, Editor *Untung S*




*Jakarta, InfoPublik - * The Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) is strengthening the Main Weapon System Tool (Alutsista) by building a frigate type ship. PT. PAL Indonesia in cooperation with Babcock England.

*The collaboration is in terms of the design of the Arrowhead 140 Frigate Ship, while for production activities it will work together with PT. Batamec.* The construction of this frigate type ship was marked by the inauguration of the Project Officer and Commander of the Task Force (Dansatgas) for the construction of frigate ships by the Head of the Naval Procurement Service (Kadisadal) First Admiral Maman Rohman at Wisma Elang Laut, Menteng, Central Jakarta, Thursday (23/9/ 2021).

In a written statement received by _InfoPublik.id_ , Friday (9/24/2021), Kadisadal confirmed the First Admiral of the Indonesian Armed Forces AR. Agus Santoso, who daily serves as Kasal Special Staff as Project Officer and TNI First Admiral Taat Siswo Sunarto, who daily serves as Kasal Special Staff as Commander of the task force (Dansatgas) for frigate construction.
"The assignment of a position is a form of trust and appreciation from the leadership of the Navy to personnel who have the ability and credibility to run the organization, both structural and functional positions," said Kadisadal.
Kadisadal explained that the _project officer's_ task in the construction of this frigate is to coordinate the readiness of shipbuilding from the Human Resources (HR) aspect to increasing the use of domestic components in order to advance and develop the defense industry.

Meanwhile, the Task Force is tasked with overseeing and supervising all stages of ship construction, starting from the design process to integrating the system and various _tests_ with the hope that ship construction can be completed on time and with appropriate quality.
Furthermore, Kadisadal said that the ship to be built would later have anti- _surface_ , anti-submarine and _surface-to-_ air ( _surface to air_ ) warfare capabilities as well as fire support. This is in accordance with Admiral Yudo Margono's Navy Chief of Staff Priority Program (Kasal) to modernize KRI, Pesud and Matpur towards ready-to-operate forces.
_(Dispense Photo)_



PT. Batamec Shipyard profile video





Website : https://www.batamec.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Based on President direction, 50 % of defense procurement + maintenance of 2022 budget must go to local defense industry. In 2022 the budget for maintenance/repair is also large, I believe the reason local defense industry can get 50 % allocation is due to large majority of maintenance/repair budget goes to local defense companies and the form of payment in majority is in cash (full payment in advance/delivery time).

Around 3 trillion IDR will be for local defense industry out of around 12 trillion IDR total allocation for defense acquisition. I expect 3 trillion IDR for local defense industry in majority will be in a form of cash ( full payment) while there are some domestic loan as well for local defense industry. 

So it leaves around 9 trillion IDR for foreign acqusition where this I believe is in the form of down payment (15 percent of total acquisition value based on law/ Companion Pure Rupiah (RMP) ). This is still not enough to absorb all approved 5.8 billion USD total foreign loan as it needs around 12 trillion IDR for RMP. Some acquisition program using foreign loan must be delayed into 2023. According to AH, both Rafale and FREEM frigates acquisition programs are also not among programs that have been approved.

*Local defense industry*

With this budget there is hope some grounded CN 235 planes due to lack of maintenance budget can fly again. As this year Indonesia Aerospace will likely finish 3 Malaysian CN 235 MPA conversion and deliver 1 CN 235 planes to Indonesian Navy while there possible new contract is for Senegal Armed Force, so CN 235 production facility has much free capacity to do maintenance/repair for several grounded CN 235, if I am not mistaken there are 8 grounded CN 235 planes operated by Indonesian Armed Force.

There is also budget for local defense industry improvement/enhancement and I hope they could disburse money to KF 21/IFX production plan in Indonesia Aerospace. Then money should be invested to buy huge land for Indonesian Aerospace and Pindad in Kertajati airport complex. Previous Jokowi plan is to have three times current Indonesian Aerospace and Pindad production complex in Kertajati.

The plan from Indonesian Aerospace is to dedicate current facility in Bandung, West Java, for military planes/helicopters and second factory in Kertajati ( minimum three times larger current facility) will be for civilians planes (N 219, N 219 Amphibious, N 245 program, possible R 80 program, possible cargo drone program)

*Kertajati (West Java)*






N 219 production plant in Indonesian Aerospace is also very limited, it only has medium size hangar assembling facility. At least Government should invest more in Indonesian Aerospace and build another assembling facility hangar, current hangar is not adequate to meet current demand as I see this plane has good potential. Then the third assembling hangar for N 219 amphibious should be built as well, so at least Indonesia Aerospace has three assembling facility hangar for N 219 program. One dedicated assembling facility hangar for Black Eagle MALE UCAV program should be prepared as well.









Pemerintah siapkan anggaran Rp 29,5 triliun untuk penguatan pertahanan


Jokowi telah menandatangani Peraturan Presiden nomor 85 tahun 2021 tentang Rencana Kerja Pemerintah (RKP) tahun 2022.




nasional.kontan.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## radialv

182 said:


> Home» News»Babcock cuts steel for Royal Navy’s first Type 31 frigate HMS VENTURER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Babcock cuts steel for Royal Navy’s first Type 31 frigate HMS VENTURER **
> *
> * Babcock, the aerospace, defence and security company, was joined by UK Secretary of State for Defence and Shipbuilding Tsar, Rt Hon Ben Wallace MP to cut the first steel for the first of the Royal Navy’s five new Type 31 frigates, HMS VENTURER. *
> Xavier Vavasseur  23 Sep 2021
> 
> 
> _Babcock press release_
> 
> Hosted at Babcock’s facility in Rosyth, Scotland, where the Type 31 Inspiration class ships are being built, representatives from across UK and international industry and public service, witnessed the historic ceremony signalling the official start of the build programme alongside employees and representatives from the local community.
> 
> The frigates will be at the heart of the Royal Navy’s surface fleet, deterring aggression and maintaining the security of the UK’s interests as well as providing humanitarian relief when needed. The frigates will work alongside the UK’s Allies to deliver a warship presence across the globe and enable a forward naval presence.
> 
> The symbolic first cut of steel for HMS VENTURER was conducted at Babcock’s new advanced manufacturing facility, a cornerstone of the company’s digital transformation at Rosyth, which includes panel lines with robotic welding capability, as well as other semi-automated manufacturing machines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babcock Type 31 Pic Peter Devlin
> 
> The technology, based on modern shipbuilding practices, enables Babcock to increase automation and create significant efficiencies in the build schedule. The event comes just one week after *Babcock announced* that it had secured the first export contract for its Arrowhead 140 frigate (the export variant of the UK Type 31 platform) through a design licence agreement with PT PAL Indonesia (Persero) for two frigates. The company has also been shortlisted as one of the bidders to provide a potential design solution for *Poland’s Miecznik* (Swordfish) frigate programme.
> 
> The event also saw Babcock’s new assembly hall named ‘The Venturer Building’ – paying homage to the first new class of frigates to be built in the facility.
> 
> This vast structure measuring 147m x 62m x 42m is capable of housing two Type 31 frigates for parallel build and assembly activity. It will enable uninterrupted assembly, supporting increased productivity gains through improved access and digital connectivity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babcock Type 31 Pic Peter Devlin
> 
> The new infrastructure forms part of a £60 million investment programme on the site, on top of a further £100 million that has been invested over the last decade to ensure Rosyth’s shipbuilding capability and capacity can be optimised with state of the art engineering infrastructure and digital innovation to support further opportunities.
> 
> *Babcock CEO David Lockwood said:
> 
> 
> Defence Secretary and Shipbuilding Tsar Ben Wallace said:*
> 
> -End-
> 
> *Naval News comments*:
> 
> 
> 
> Three Inspiration-class Frigates at sea. Artist impression: Royal Navy.
> 
> The Type 31 / Arrowhead 140 is based on the proven Iver Huitfeldt-class of frigate of the Royal Danish Navy, designed by OMT, and adapted to Royal Navy requirement by Babcock and BMT. Thales will supply the combat management system of the Type 31. The frigates will be assembled at Babcock’s Rosyth facility, and involve supply chains throughout the UK, in line with the UK’s shipbuilding strategy.
> 
> First Sea Lord Admiral Tony Radakin *earlier this year* announced the names of the Type 31 / Inspiration-class frigates. The new class will replace five general-purpose Type 23 frigates which have served the Royal Navy since the early 1990s. The first steel is due to be cut on the ships this summer and all five are due to be in service by 2028, operating alongside Type 26 or City-class frigates which will be dedicated submarine hunters and will replace the equivalent specialist Type 23s.
> 
> *Type 31 / Inspiration-class frigate main specifications:*
> 
> Displacement5,700 tonsLength138.7 m (455 ft 1 in)Installed power4 × Rolls Royce/MTU 20V 8000 M71 (8.2 MW) diesel engines
> 4 × Rolls Royce/MTU 16V 2000 M41B (900 kW) generatorsPropulsionCODAD configuration, two shaftsSpeed28+ knotsEndurance9,000 nautical milesComplement80 to 100 sailors (accommodation for up to 160)
> 
> * Type 31 / Inspiration-class frigate weapons systems: *
> 
> TACTICOS combat management system
> 12x VLS for CAMM / Sea Ceptor surface to air missiles
> 1x 57mm (Bofors 57Mk3) main gun
> 2x 40mm (Bofors 40Mk4) secondary guns
> Hangar and flight deck for a Wildcat or Merlin helicopter




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176915414611312640

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Foreign defense equipment broker who is likely behind this, KFX/IFX program is indeed very dangerous for their business future. So we can see how they use their hands within Indonesian leadership to jeopardize the program, keep blaming South Korea as not giving enough TOT, possibly paying some media and some defense analyst to do black campaign on the program while the blame should be pointed to ourselves.

This is not rumor as I have been informed by senior Indonesian KFX/IFX design engineer about this matter and I have said this in other forum (DH) as well around March 2021


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442218416425799687

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> Foreign defense equipment broker who is likely behind this, KFX/IFX program is indeed very dangerous for their business future. So we can see how they use their hands within Indonesian leadership to jeopardize the program, keep blaming South Korea as not giving enough TOT, possibly paying some media and some defense analyst to do black campaign on the program while the blame should be pointed to ourselves.
> 
> This is not rumor as I have been informed by senior Indonesian KFX/IFX design engineer about this matter and I have said this in other forum (DH) as well around March 2021
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442218416425799687



Is it really an office / body that we need to set up or is it just an intergovernmental treaty / binding agreement...? Regardless, I suspect there might be some (or a lot of) terms and clauses that might be unacceptable to us if we were to participate in it... 

For KFX/IFX, I believe we should start looking at alternatives for items that requires such clearance from the US, if Sokor cannot produce it indigenously... the EU / France is the most obvious alternative, considering the long cooperation we have with them (even more so if we get to purchase the Rafale)... but of course it will mean additional costs... Alternatively we can probably downgrade the specs for the IFX variant to the level that is acceptable to the US (perhaps to Viper bl. 70 standard)... though I'm totally not happy with that last option to be honest...

it has been long noted that 4 core technologies will not be shared by the US even to their treaty ally SoKor... 

"_* The 4 technologies include the AESA radar system designed to detect targets faster and more precisely at longer ranges than existing radar in Korea’s fighter jets, an infrared search and track system, an electronic optics targeting pod and a radio frequency jammer.*_ " 

It's almost certain there will be even more items (beyond the 4) on the list for us...


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> Is it really an office / body that we need to set up or is it just an intergovernmental treaty / binding agreement...? Regardless, I suspect there might be some (or a lot of) terms and clauses that might be unacceptable to us if we were to participate in it...
> 
> For KFX/IFX, I believe we should start looking at alternatives for items that requires such clearance from the US, if Sokor cannot produce it indigenously... the EU / France is the most obvious alternative, considering the long cooperation we have with them (even more so if we get to purchase the Rafale)... but of course it will mean additional costs... Alternatively we can probably downgrade the specs for the IFX variant to the level that is acceptable to the US (perhaps to Viper bl. 70 standard)... though I'm totally not happy with that last option to be honest...
> 
> it has been long noted that 4 core technologies will not be shared by the US even to their treaty ally SoKor...
> 
> "_* The 4 technologies include the AESA radar system designed to detect targets faster and more precisely at longer ranges than existing radar in Korea’s fighter jets, an infrared search and track system, an electronic optics targeting pod and a radio frequency jammer.*_ "
> 
> It's almost certain there will be even more items (beyond the 4) on the list for us...



From what I heard from senior Indonesian KFX/IFX engineers there should be a law being made first about security of the information regarding on this matter, I have posted USA law on this in DH forum in March, I will try to find it later as I have forgotten.

Nope, KF21 for Korea will be the same with IFX for Indonesia, unless we want some of our components being installed in our IFX.

I am talking about TOT (Transfer of Technology), as we know SK get huge TOT from Lockheed Martin from their F 35 program for KF21/IFX program. This TOT cannot be taken by Indonesia from South Korea engineers since there is condition on that regarding the security that we should comply first


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> From what I heard from senior Indonesian KFX/IFX engineers there should be a law being made first about security of the information regarding on this matter, I have posted USA law on this in DH forum in March, I will try to find it later as I have forgotten.
> 
> Nope, KF21 for Korea will be the same with IFX for Indonesia, unless we want some of our components being installed in our IFX.
> 
> I am talking about TOT (Transfer of Technology), as we know SK get huge TOT from Lockheed Martin from their F 35 program for KF21/IFX program. This TOT cannot be taken by Indonesia from South Korea engineers since there is condition on that regarding the security that we should comply first



I see.. so this technology security office is only to handle matters related to ToT and not for the purchase or usage of the equipment... I guess it's a relief somewhat.. If for any reason we still can't or won't set up such office, then we can still get it, just not the ToT... If that's the case, I believe we should negotiate with the Koreans to have the ToT for tech that's off limits to us transferred to other items that we are allowed to... or increase the workshare for other parts of the jet to us... 

I support us setting up a tech security office with the US to enable us to receive ToT from the US, but NOT at any cost... if, for example, one of the conditions from the US is for us to abandon and forbid the use of Huawei 5G tech and equipment in Indonesia, then I think it's unacceptable...


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> I see.. so this technology security office is only to handle matters related to ToT and not for the purchase or usage of the equipment... I guess it's a relief somewhat.. If for any reason we still can't or won't set up such office, then we can still get it, just not the ToT... If that's the case, I believe we should negotiate with the Koreans to have the ToT for tech that's off limits to us transferred to other items that we are allowed to... or increase the workshare for other parts of the jet to us...
> 
> I support us setting up a tech security office with the US to enable us to receive ToT from the US, but NOT at any cost... if, for example, one of the conditions from the US is for us to abandon and forbid the use of Huawei 5G tech and equipment in Indonesia, then I think it's unacceptable...



You speculate too far here, I am not informed such thing is exist. What I sense from my conversatuon is that the blame should be directed toward us, not USA.

As we know some attempt to stop the program has been done since this administration, starting from forgetting to pay and follow with renegotiation, reducing the number of plane being bought, ridiculous demand on renegotiation during Wiranto handling, and black campaign by one Indonesian official.

What is said by AH some time ago, there are Indonesian official who want this program being stopped and there are officials who want to continue.

I hope Jokowi is clever to understand the situation and AlhamduliLLAH as we know currently the tendency is to continue the program in which some of the engineers have been sent back to Korea.


----------



## Indos

I also need to say that Indonesian KFX/IFX engineers are supporting the project regardless some problem.

Very senior engineer and junior level engineers are supporting the program. They say the program is very important to excell our aerospace industry.

That is the opinions coming from design engineers that understand the development process happening in Korea.


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> You speculate too far here, I am not informed such thing is exist. What I sense from my conversatuon is that the blame should be directed toward us, not USA.
> 
> As we know some attempt to stop the program has been done since this administration, starting from forgetting to pay and follow with renegotiation, reducing the number of plane being bought, ridiculous demand on renegotiation during Wiranto handling, and black campaign by one Indonesian official.
> 
> What is said by AH some time ago, there are Indonesian official who want this program being stopped and there are officials who want to continue.
> 
> I hope Jokowi is clever to understand the situation and AlhamduliLLAH as we know currently the tendency is to continue the program in which some of the engineers have been sent back to Korea.



Well.. it's speculation indeed... and you are right that it could've simply been due to our own incompetence or negligence that we haven't setup such a tech security office here... but on the other hand, there could also be valid reasons on why we can't or won't setup such an office or agreement here... yet... 

As we all know, the US is very strict in guarding its technology, so we can be sure they also have very strict requirements and conditions regarding tech transfers and ToT... it's highly possible that some of those clauses and conditions are simply not acceptable to us and that's the reason why we still haven't setup such office even though the US has requested it...

That being said, I truly hope we stick with this project and eventually manufacture KFX locally... but if this ToT issue is not resolved, and we don't want to setup a tech security office here either.. then some other compromise or solution needs to be found if we were to continue with this project...


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> Well.. it's speculation indeed... and you are right that it could've simply been due to our own incompetence or negligence that we haven't setup such a tech security office here... but on the other hand, there could also be valid reasons on why we can't or won't setup such an office or agreement here... yet...
> 
> As we all know, the US is very strict in guarding its technology, so we can be sure they also have very strict requirements and conditions regarding tech transfers and ToT... it's highly possible that some of those clauses and conditions are simply not acceptable to us and that's the reason why we still haven't setup such office even though the US has requested it...
> 
> That being said, I truly hope we stick with this project and eventually manufacture KFX locally... but if this ToT issue is not resolved, and we don't want to setup a tech security office here either.. then some other compromise or solution needs to be found if we were to continue with this project...



The TOT that we are discussing is TOT from F 35 and possibly F 22 as well, thousands of pages regarding this has been promised to be given to SK as their F 35 deal with South Korea.

While other TOT not regarding to that and legally owned by South Korea that is related to their expertise in producing F 16, T 50 Golden Eagle and their knowledge and experience in designing T 50 Golden Eagle with Lockheed Martin is 70 % shared to Indonesia engineers according to Indonesian senior KFX/IFX engineer who really understand the program.

While other TOT that is not shared and related to F 35 program have actually been implemented into KF21/IFX. Senior Indonesian engineer said despite the hinder on getting that particular technology, but as engineer he said Indonesian engineer still has some kind of capability to get some of the technology by learning by themselves as they are also KF 21 developer


----------



## Indos

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Bhai can you explain in detail what will Indonesia learn by 20 percent stake in KFX? How much this will lift Indonesian aerospace industry?



1. Experience in designing and developing a Stealth jet fighter. Previously Dirgantara Indonesia only has experience in designing a transport aircraft. 116 Indonesian design engineers now have the experience on designing a Stealth fighter jet. This will also make the engineers have more capability if someday Wingman drone or maybe fighter drone program are being pursue.

If we keep being in the program, it means we will get more knowledge during the testing phase and also during operational inshaAllah as we will get 1 prototype to be made in Indonesia and also other data during the testing stage of 7 prototypes tested in KAI will also be shared to DI. More understanding will be gained to see the comparison between wind tunnel testing and real flight.

2. In production DI also will gain more knowledge on new manufacturing method and will start using robotic system

3. In testing phase, DI will learn a lot as it is the first time they are doing testing for jet fighter, both for ground and flight test, and it is not just a fighter program but Stealth one. About 6 test pilots have been prepared, where one of them coming from DI design engineer ( who have learn to fly jet fighter) while 5 comes from Air Force pilot where they have got Aerospace degree from ITB and all of them have studied in England to be fighter test pilot. In essence, we are building capacity to be able to build Stealth fighter by our own, without a partner like the way DI develop N 250. N2130, and N 219 and together with other national companies and research agency develop MALE UCAV. 

4. This project will make Indonesia Aerospace will produce jet fighter and it means in the future this line of business will likely to continue, just like our transport program which keep making newer plane. KF 21/IFX is also keep being developed into 6 generation fighter based on latest news (previously the program is to make the plane until block 3). This make the industry has more products, that is good for their business

5. I would say this program will also push DI to produce more planes within a year and give them more profit that will make their business more profitable. As Indonesia is expected to have Essential Force program after Minimum Essential Force is possibly completed in 2029, thus more planes will likely be bought ( if the program is inshaAllah successful), I would say we could buy around 200 planes, not mentioning if we also develop Wingman drone. It can potentially give Dirgantara Indonesia secured income and sales for quite long time

6. As DI has 1 prototype as experimental plane, so this prototype will make the engineers has some kind of vehicle to do various test that can excel their understanding and expertise in fighter jet design and also system integration. The prototype also possibly become the vehicle to get many knowledge on avionics and other components by using reverse engineering method and this of course will have to include other companies with expertise in electronics, engine, and other

7. It give better brand image on DI and this can effect their business in term of getting more support from leasing companies/banking system on their transport plane business, which mean their customer will get easier and cheaper financing from the leasing/banking industry

8. Base on recent renegotiation, DI will not only participate in fuselage manufacturing of all KF21/IFX and assembling of IFX, but also component in cockpit and engine. DI also has a subsidiary company who specialize in turbine manufacturing and engine MRO. That is the plan from Habibie from the start where in the future this company (PT Nusantara Turbin dan Propulsi) should make jet engine

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

@Lego Jangkar

Malaysian like you who hide your identity as Indonesian should make a comment on this...






Malaysia to hold talks with China on AUKUS


A Malaysian delegation will visit China to hold talks with the country's leadership on AUKUS and understand the concerns that Beijing may have over the newly announced...



www.janes.com





As you are a Malay Malaysian who hate Chinese ethnic and has been busted by me by making negative comment on native Indonesian, maybe you have opinion on this thing.

With your childish behavior making ha ha in my post and any positive thing about Indonesia, you should be ashame of your behavior as you have already been 28 years old. You have been making this for more than 2 months after I busted you down play native Indonesian in one thread LOL

NB: I have seen you put 2 Malaysian flag after I busted you as Malaysian, but change again to use Indonesia as origin and Malaysia as your place. Your behavior here is talk bad about Chinese and using Indonesian flag has intention to attack Indonesian. Be brave as you are Malay Malaysian, why dont you face those Chinese who like to play down your people in PDF ?


----------



## Whizzack

Opinion piece written by Alman Helvas









Utang Luar Negeri Belanja Pertahanan dan Keamanan Teknologi


Terdapat peluang offset sebesar US$ 18,1 miliar di Indonesia selama periode 2021-2030




www.cnbcindonesia.com





Translated to English courtesy of Google : 

*Foreign Debt Expenditure on Defense and Security Technology*

SHARE






Photo: Rafale fighter jet. (Philippe Lopez/Pool Photo via AP)

In the list of weapons purchase plans proposed by the Ministry of Defense (Kemenhan) to the Ministry of National Development Planning/Bappenas to be part of the revised List of Medium-Term Foreign Loan Plans 2020-2024, a geopolitical approach is illustrated. This can be seen from the proposed acquisition of Rafale fighter aircraft made by Dassault Aviation France as many as 36 units and 24 F-15EXs produced by Boeing in the United States (US). The option to procure weapons from the US is not as much as defense equipment from Europe, but the acquisition is still strategic for Indonesia in maintaining a balance in its relationship with the two Trans Atlantic powers.

The US is one of the sources of procurement of Indonesian weapons related to aerospace products, especially transport aircraft and fighter aircraft. In the Minimum Essential Force (MEF) phase II in 2014-2019, Indonesia spent around US$500 million through the _direct commercial sales_ scheme.using Foreign Loans (PLN) from a syndicate of one of the state-owned banks and financial institutions from France. While in the MEF phase III in 2020-2024, the F-15EX is the main target for Jakarta's weapons acquisition from Washington DC, but the funding scheme is not clear because it is still waiting for the green light from the Ministry of National Development Planning/Bappenas and the Ministry of Finance. The Ministry of Defense proposed the need for PLN worth US$3.3 billion for the purchase of the fighter aircraft originally developed by McDonnel Douglas, but on the other hand, the US has not yet granted an export license for the F-15EX to Indonesia.

Indonesia requires the application of Trade, Local Content and Offset (IDKLO) for every import of major weapons systems. The US is counted as a country that is not easy to provide _offsets_to other countries in the matter of arms exports, but it is not an impossibility. As an illustration, PT GMF gets _offset_ the purchase of five C-130J by Indonesia in the form of replacement of eight units of _the center wing box_ C-130 aircraft the Air Force, where seven units of the C-130 will get a _center wing box_ former, while a unit of the rest will get _new center wing box_ supplied by Lockheed Martin partner. Procurement of weapons through the _foreign military sales_ mechanism is usually more difficult to obtain _offsets_ , but it is not mission impossible as evidenced by Indonesia's purchase of 12 F-16A/B Block 15 OCUs in 1986.

However, there is an important note that Indonesia needs to pay attention to regarding this, namely technology security. Since several years ago, Washington DC has encouraged Jakarta to form a work unit responsible for Defense Technology Security (DTS) at the Ministry of Defense level. The push is related to Indonesia's desire to get technology transfer from the US for the KFX/IFX program. The DTS issue has indeed been raised by the US to be one of the concerns in defense cooperation with Indonesia.

In every Letter of Offer and Acceptance (LOA) signed by Indonesia for the acquisition of weapons from Uncle Sam, there is a DTS clause that must be approved by Indonesia as a weapon buyer. For example in the procurement of eight units of AH-64E Apache which contains a lot of sensitive technology. With the increasing potential for weapons purchases from Washington DC, the US encourages Indonesia to have a permanent work unit tasked with protecting US technology provided to Indonesia. The US concern is understandable because since the Cold War era, technological espionage has continued to occur, in addition to the fact that Indonesia also buys weapons from countries that are categorized as US competitors.

The DTS issue is not only at the level of the Ministry of Defense, but also at the level of the defense industry such as PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI). DTS coverage is quite broad, including data storage and network security. Limited implementation of DTS has been implemented by PTDI in the KFX/IFX program where there are restrictions on access to facilities in the Technology Center Building related to the program, but this is not sufficient and optimal. The problem of DTS at the defense industry level must be handled by a separate work unit and it is not appropriate if it is made part of the unit responsible for information technology.

Organizational culture also affects the DTS issue, where the majority of government organizations, state-owned and private companies still have weaknesses in this matter. The Indonesian defense industry still has to learn about DTS and this requires encouragement from the Ministry of Defense and the Ministry of SOEs, as well as assistance from interested third parties. The DTS issue should be viewed not only from the political and technological aspects, but also its economic impact on the performance of the national defense industry in the medium and long term.

How big is the awareness of DTS in the Ministry of Defense and defense industry SOEs? The author still doubts the high level of awareness of DTS considering that there are still many parameters related to data and network security that have not been met. This requires major changes if DTS is fully implemented, including changes in human behavior. Investments are also needed to improve data and network security, both using state budget funds and state-owned defense industry funds.

_Offset_is a political aspiration to increase the mastery of high technology as well as obtain economic value in the medium and long term from the procurement of weapons. Citing data from Janes, there is an offset opportunity of US$ 18.1 billion in Indonesia during the period 2021-2030 with the largest opportunity coming from the aerospace sector. To seize this opportunity, apart from being determined by the fiscal capacity to support defense spending and the capacity to absorb technology, the factor of the ability to secure the technology transferred as part of the _offset_ needs to be carefully calculated.

It is possible that the US will allow Indonesia to spend US$ 3.3 billion on the acquisition of 24 F-15EXs, but refuse _offsets_because they are not sure about Jakarta's ability to deal with DTS. The DTS issue is also relevant to the KFX/IFX program which requires US$ 1.5 billion for _co-share_ payments until 2026. Will Indonesia sacrifice US$ 1.5 billion without being rewarded for access to technology because it is reluctant to meet DTS demands from the US and Korea? South? Funds for both programs are likely to be financed by PLN because it is impossible to rely on pure Rupiah funds.

*(miq/miq)*


----------



## 182

*TNI AD Distribusikan 353 unit Kendaraan Dinas*

Oleh : *Herry Barus* | Selasa, 28 September 2021 - 06:00 WIB

*INDUSTRY.co.id* - Jakarta – Markas Besar Angkatan Darat (Mabesad) kembali menggelar dan mendistribusikan sejumlah kendaraan dinas kepada satuan jajaran, Senin (27/9). Kendaraan dinas yang dibagikan adalah hasil Pengadaan TNI AD tahun anggaran 2020-2021 dan dukungan SKK Migas, baik kendaraan roda empat maupun roda dua.
Catatan Dispenad, total keseluruhan kendaraan 353 unit, terdiri dari roda empat sebanyak 118 unit dan roda dua sebanyak 235 unit. Adapun rincian jenis kendaraan tersebut meliputi
Transporter Heavy Scania 8 unit,
Kendaraan Dapur Lapangan 20 unit,
Pajero Sport 6 unit,
Ambulans 5 unit,
Tactical Reinforced Vehicle (TRV) 25 unit,
kendaraan Jammer 4 unit,
ILSV J-Forces Armored 4 unit,
kendaraan P6 ATAV 26 unit,
kendaraan penarik Meriam MAZ 8 unit dan kendaraan Tata Daewoo 12 unit,
Sepeda motor Trail Honda CRF 232 unit dan
Sepeda motor BMW Kawal Depan VIP 3 unit.

Pada kesempatan tersebut, Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat (Kasad) Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa menyampaikan, bahwa TNI AD terus mengupayakan dan memperbaiki kualitas pengadaan atas kendaraan dinas yang didukung dengan teknologi mutakhir dalam rangka mendukung pelaksanaan tugas-tugas TNI AD ke depan agar semakin lebih baik lagi.

Sementara itu, Ketua Komisi I DPR RI, Meutya Viada Hafid menyambut positif dan mengapresiasi atas terealisasinya pengadaan kendaraan dinas TNI AD yang didukung Alutsista dengan teknologi mutakhir. “Bukan saja didukung teknologi paling mutakhir, sekaligus juga desain mutakhir yang dilakukan dengan hati” . Hal ini menjadi sangat sesuai dengan berbagai temuan di lapangan. Dengan demikian melalui pengadaan kendaraan dinas ini, diharapkan dapat memperbaiki kinerja TNI AD di masa mendatang tegas Meutya.
Selain Ketua Komisi I DPR RI, pada kegiatan tersebut juga hadir antara lain Wakil Ketua Komisi I DPR RI Dr. H. Abdul Kharis Almasyahari, M.Si, dan H. Anton Sukartono Suratto, M.Si, serta anggota Komisi I DPR RI Letjen TNI (Purn) Lodewijk F. Paulus, H. Sukamta, Ph.D, Dede Indra Permana, S.H., dan H. Syaifullah Tamliha, S.Pi.MS. Deputi Bid. Bisnis SKK Migas dan para pejabat utama di lingkungan Mabesad, serta perwakilan penerima kendaraan dinas dari Kotama dan Balakpus.









--
again massive procurement, 353 new vehicles for the army.
from trucks to motorcycles
we aren't in tight money crisis, dont we? cheers


----------



## nufix

182 said:


> View attachment 780635
> 
> *TNI AD Distribusikan 353 unit Kendaraan Dinas*
> 
> Oleh : *Herry Barus* | Selasa, 28 September 2021 - 06:00 WIB
> 
> *INDUSTRY.co.id* - Jakarta – Markas Besar Angkatan Darat (Mabesad) kembali menggelar dan mendistribusikan sejumlah kendaraan dinas kepada satuan jajaran, Senin (27/9). Kendaraan dinas yang dibagikan adalah hasil Pengadaan TNI AD tahun anggaran 2020-2021 dan dukungan SKK Migas, baik kendaraan roda empat maupun roda dua.
> Catatan Dispenad, total keseluruhan kendaraan 353 unit, terdiri dari roda empat sebanyak 118 unit dan roda dua sebanyak 235 unit. Adapun rincian jenis kendaraan tersebut meliputi
> Transporter Heavy Scania 8 unit,
> Kendaraan Dapur Lapangan 20 unit,
> Pajero Sport 6 unit,
> Ambulans 5 unit,
> Tactical Reinforced Vehicle (TRV) 25 unit,
> kendaraan Jammer 4 unit,
> ILSV J-Forces Armored 4 unit,
> kendaraan P6 ATAV 26 unit,
> kendaraan penarik Meriam MAZ 8 unit dan kendaraan Tata Daewoo 12 unit,
> Sepeda motor Trail Honda CRF 232 unit dan
> Sepeda motor BMW Kawal Depan VIP 3 unit.
> 
> Pada kesempatan tersebut, Kepala Staf Angkatan Darat (Kasad) Jenderal TNI Andika Perkasa menyampaikan, bahwa TNI AD terus mengupayakan dan memperbaiki kualitas pengadaan atas kendaraan dinas yang didukung dengan teknologi mutakhir dalam rangka mendukung pelaksanaan tugas-tugas TNI AD ke depan agar semakin lebih baik lagi.
> 
> Sementara itu, Ketua Komisi I DPR RI, Meutya Viada Hafid menyambut positif dan mengapresiasi atas terealisasinya pengadaan kendaraan dinas TNI AD yang didukung Alutsista dengan teknologi mutakhir. “Bukan saja didukung teknologi paling mutakhir, sekaligus juga desain mutakhir yang dilakukan dengan hati” . Hal ini menjadi sangat sesuai dengan berbagai temuan di lapangan. Dengan demikian melalui pengadaan kendaraan dinas ini, diharapkan dapat memperbaiki kinerja TNI AD di masa mendatang tegas Meutya.
> Selain Ketua Komisi I DPR RI, pada kegiatan tersebut juga hadir antara lain Wakil Ketua Komisi I DPR RI Dr. H. Abdul Kharis Almasyahari, M.Si, dan H. Anton Sukartono Suratto, M.Si, serta anggota Komisi I DPR RI Letjen TNI (Purn) Lodewijk F. Paulus, H. Sukamta, Ph.D, Dede Indra Permana, S.H., dan H. Syaifullah Tamliha, S.Pi.MS. Deputi Bid. Bisnis SKK Migas dan para pejabat utama di lingkungan Mabesad, serta perwakilan penerima kendaraan dinas dari Kotama dan Balakpus.
> View attachment 780646
> 
> View attachment 780651
> 
> 
> --
> again massive procurement, 353 new vehicles for the army.
> from trucks to motorcycles
> we aren't in tight money crisis, dont we? cheers



If that includes motorcycle, then it is not much at all.


----------



## Whizzack

29 SEPTEMBER 2021
*Indonesia configures 90 m OPVs for anti-submarine, anti-ship operations*
by Ridzwan Rahmat





A computer-generated image of Indonesia's 90 m OPVs that are being built by PT Daya Radar Utama. (PT Daya Radar Utama)

The Indonesian Navy is equipping its new class of two 90 m offshore patrol vessels (OPVs) with a Turkish combat management system (CMS) and weapons for anti-submarine and anti-ship operations.

Schematic diagrams and other official documents forwarded to _Janes_ by an industry source confirm that the Indonesian Navy has selected the Advent combat system from Turkish software company Havelsan.

The system will be supplied with five operator consoles on a vessel combat network that has one electro-optical (EO) targeting system turret, a combined radar and EO-based fire-control system, a navigation radar, and a surveillance radar integrated with an identification friend-or-foe system.

The CMS will also be linked to a 76/62 Super Rapid (SR) naval gun – presumably from Italian defence company Leonardo – with provisions for a 35 mm naval gun system, two 20 mm cannons, anti-surface missiles, a variable-depth sonar system, decoy launchers, and an electronic warfare radar.

A computer-generated image of the vessel provided by shipbuilder PT Daya Radar Utama (PT DRU) indicates that the navy intends to equip the OPV with four anti-surface missile launchers mounted amidships. The image also depicts a 35 mm naval gun system in the aft section facing the flight deck, but it is unclear where the 20 mm guns will be located.

However, except for the 76 mm naval gun, _Janes_ has been informed that selection processes for the remaining weapons are yet to begin and provisions for these systems in the CMS architecture will be made on a fitted-for-but-not-with basis.

As reported by _Janes_






Indonesia configures 90 m OPVs for anti-submarine, anti-ship operations


The Indonesian Navy is equipping its new class of two 90 m offshore patrol vessels (OPVs) with a Turkish combat management system (CMS) and weapons for anti-submarine...



www.janes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

*Vietnam, Indonesia hold meeting of joint working group on defence - military ties*
The Vietnam - Indonesia joint working group on defence - military cooperation convened the fourth meeting via videoconference on September 29.
VNA Thursday, September 30, 2021 13:58 




Colonel Vu Thanh Van, Director of the External Relations Department under the Vietnamese Ministry of National Defence, at the online meeting on September 29 (Photo: qdnd.vn)

*Hanoi (VNA)* – The Vietnam - Indonesia joint working group on *defence - military cooperation* convened the fourth meeting via videoconference on September 29.

The event aimed to prepare for the two countries’ second *defence policy* dialogue slated for October, the Quan doi Nhan dan (People’s Army) daily reported.

Colonel Vu Thanh Van, Director of the External Relations Department under the Vietnamese Ministry of National Defence, expressed the willingness to join hands with the Indonesian side to help promote defence and military cooperation.

He noted in the Vietnam - Indonesia strategic partnership, bilateral defence and military links have maintained a positive development trend in the recent past.

Amid the complex COVID-19 pandemic, the organisation of the joint working group’s fourth meeting reflected both sides’ proactiveness, flexibility, and determination to maintain contact and enhance defence - military relations, according to the officer.



The fourth meeting of the Vietnam - Indonesia joint working group on defence - military cooperation on September 29 (Photo: qdnd.vn)
Both sides shared the view that the *joint working group* has shown its effectiveness in helping to develop substantive defence - military ties between Vietnam and Indonesia.

Notably, leaders of the two militaries have paid mutual visits on the occasion of each other’s important events. The countries have also maintained and made good use of the consultation and information exchange mechanisms; shared experience between their military arms and services; cooperated in the defence industry; and supported and consulted each other at multilateral forums.

Regarding cooperation orientations for the time ahead, the two officials agreed to propose their defence ministries’ leaders increase mutual visits, especially at high levels, to boost viewpoint sharing and trust building; bring into play consultation and dialogue mechanisms; augment ties in personnel training; continue supporting each other at multilateral forums; and consider expanding cooperation to more areas such as search, rescue, and military medicine, particularly in COVID-19 response./.
*VNA*







Vietnam, Indonesia hold meeting of joint working group on defence - military ties | Politics | Vietnam+ (VietnamPlus)


The Vietnam - Indonesia joint working group on defence - military cooperation convened the fourth meeting via videoconference on September 29.




en.vietnamplus.vn


----------



## radialv



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Info Global wingman concept






Info Global proposed glass cockpit for IFX 






29 years of Info Global

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Halim Base, East Jakarta


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444506891422343169


----------



## 182

nufix said:


> If that includes motorcycle, then it is not much at all.



yep its 118 unit, mostly heavy trucks and armor vehicles..but in term of tonnages, i believe it remains massive

scania r620

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Home»News»Terma signs 2 new naval electronic warfare contracts in Indonesia



Terma's C-Guard decoy launchers
*Terma Signs 2 New Naval Electronic Warfare Contracts In Indonesia*
*On August 31st, 2021, Terma has been awarded a contract to supply a third-party Electronic Support Measures (ESM) systems integrated with our C-Flex Patrol for 6 vessels.*
Naval News Staff  02 Oct 2021

_Terma press release_

Terma will provide an Electronic Warfare (EW) solution that not only gives the Indonesian Navy the ability to capture, compile and utilize EW data across multiple ships, but also brings advantages in many other areas with the commonality in design and future expansion potential. As part of the overall system design, Terma is also in close cooperation with a UK EW data management specialist, who will provide a shore station for ESM data processing, storage and dissemination. This combination of system solutions will allow the Indonesian Navy to establish a fully functional ESM database for their fleet.

On the same day, Terma was also awarded another contract for the upgrade of existing C-Guard systems with Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) capabilities for the Sigma-Class Corvettes of the Indonesian Navy. In this program, Terma will in collaboration with a partner provide an upgrade to enhance the existing AAW (Anti-Air Warfare) capable C-Guard system with ASW capabilities. This C-Guard ASW upgrade program is a follow-on from the previous ASW upgrade contract awarded in 2019 for the same class of ships.





Elements of the C-series on Terma stand at IMDEX Asia 2019

Terma’s newly established Service and Operation Office in Surabaya will play a vital part of the project execution team. These two contracts further consolidate Terma’s position and relevance in Indonesia and are testament of the crucial role that Terma Indonesia plays in the development of the company in the country.









Terma signs 2 new naval electronic warfare contracts in Indonesia - Naval News


On August 31st, 2021, Terma has been awarded a contract to supply a third-party Electronic Support Measures (ESM) systems integrated with our C-Flex Patrol for 6 vessels.




www.navalnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 182

ADRI-LST



















YONBEKANG ARMADA, 
ARMY Logistic & Transport
they have truck, hovercraft, LST ship, horse and many more...
i like transports, logistics and supplies unit

will get about 20 new special kitchen truck...congrats for YONBEKANG


----------



## 182

*NEW THALES FORCE SHIELD INTERGRATED AIR DEFENCE SYSTEM AND STARSTREAK MISSILES FOR ARMY YON ARHANUD 14-PWY-CIREBON*


----------



## SgtGungHo

182 said:


> *NEW THALES FORCE SHIELD INTERGRATED AIR DEFENCE SYSTEM AND STARSTREAK MISSILES FOR ARMY YON ARHANUD 14-PWY-CIREBON*
> 
> View attachment 782283
> View attachment 782286
> View attachment 782287
> 
> View attachment 782290
> View attachment 782291
> 
> View attachment 782288
> 
> View attachment 782289
> View attachment 782292



I wonder how much Indonesia has agreed to pay per vehicle. URO VAMTAC is a great vehicle. No question about that. However, It is not extraordinary either. Its selling point has always been one of the cheapest Western armoued military vehicles that offer STANAG armor level 3 and I am surprised that Indoneisa has decided to buy the vehicles when their own Pindad Maung vehicles were already in development. Perhaps, Indoneisa has never intended put more armour on Pindad Maung. Of course, I am mostly ignorant of the Indonesian vehicle so I am happy to be corrected.


----------



## Indos

SgtGungHo said:


> I wonder how much Indonesia has agreed to pay per vehicle. URO VAMTAC is a great vehicle. No question about that. However, It is not extraordinary either. Its selling point has always been one of the cheapest Western armoued military vehicles that offer STANAG armor level 3 and I am surprised that Indoneisa has decided to buy the vehicles when their own Pindad Maung vehicles were already in development. Perhaps, Indoneisa has never intended put more armour on Pindad Maung. Of course, I am mostly ignorant of the Indonesian vehicle so I am happy to be corrected.



They bought that long before Pindad introduce Maung

For the armor vehicles, Pindad has already had Komodo. I dont know why government let that to happen since it violates the law.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*President Jokowi calls for a shift in defense policy*
3 hours ago





Screenshot of President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) while giving his remark during the 76th Anniversary ceremony of TNI at the courtyard of Merdeka Palace on Tuesday (October 5, 2021). (ANTARA/Desca Lidya Natalia/FR)

*I asserted once more that we need to shift away from defense spending policy to defense investment policy.*


Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesian President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) called for a shift in Indonesia's defense policy during the celebration of the 76th anniversary of the Indonesian Defense Forces (TNI) that took place at the courtyard of the Merdeka Palace in Jakarta on Tuesday.

"I asserted once more that we need to shift away from the defense spending policy to defense investment policy," President Jokowi said at the TNI anniversary celebration which was livened up with a show of a so called "Trimatra flight" from eight helicopters owned by the Indonesian army, navy, and air force.

The participating choppers, including three AH-64 E Apache attack helicopters, carried the Red-and-White flag and TNI flag.

President Jokowi emphasized the need for a long-term, systematic, consistent, and sustainable policy. Jokowi also advocated for continuous adoption and innovation of the latest technology.

In addition, he encouraged the nation to become more active within the consortium of the global defense industry, uphold the spirit of independence, and strengthen the domestic industry in order to a realize a more resilient Indonesia.

*Related news: To mark TNI anniversary, Border Task Force gives aid to school*

In his statement, Jokowi admitted that Indonesia is still under the shadow of the COVID-19 pandemic.

"If we liken it to a war, then our current fight against COVID-19 is like a continuous war, a war that drains away our energy, mind, and spirit," he noted.

Fighting this war requires alertness, speed, and synergy, as well as the use of science and technology, he added.

"Our success in handling COVID-19 is inseparable from TNI's big role," Jokowi remarked.

He lauded TNI for its professionalism in conducting its duties, its capability individually and a unit, as well as in the use of science and technology.

The ceremony were also attended by Vice President Ma'ruf Amin, TNI Commander Air Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto, National Police Chief General Listyo Sigit Prabowo, Coordinating Political, Legal, and Security Affairs Minister Mahfud MD, Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto, Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Army General Andika Perkasa, Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Navy Admiral Yudo Margono, Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Air Force Marshal Fadjar Prasetyo, and other officials.









President Jokowi calls for a shift in defense policy - ANTARA News


Indonesian President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) called for a shift in Indonesia's defense policy during the celebration of the 76th anniversary of the ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## SgtGungHo

Indos said:


> They bought that long before Pindad introduce Maung
> 
> For the armor vehicles, Pindad has already had Komodo. I dont know why government let that to happen since it violates the law.
> 
> View attachment 782328
> 
> 
> View attachment 782329
> 
> View attachment 782330



Not exactly comparable, methinks. From my understanding, Komodo is a bit heavier & larger vehicle than Vamtac. And does Komodo have a certification for STANAG armor level 3 protection? Maybe the Indonesian army needed a relatively lighter vehicle with the certification. Hence, Indoneisa has acquired only a handful of Vamtac when they plan to produce hundreds of Pindad vehicles. Then again, I could be mistaken. Thank you for your info.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

SgtGungHo said:


> Not exactly comparable, methinks. From my understanding, Komodo is a bit heavier & larger vehicle than Vamtac. And does Komodo have a certification for STANAG armor level 3 protection? Maybe the Indonesian army needed a relatively lighter vehicle with the certification. Hence, Indoneisa has acquired only a handful of Vamtac when they plan to produce hundreds of Pindad vehicles. Then again, I could be mistaken. Thank you for your info.



Your welcome

Yup you are correct that Komodo is heavier and larger than Vamtac, this is why later Pindad also develop Maung which I believe is developed due to our Armed Force needs.

I dont know whether Komodo get STANAG armor 3 protection but they do have been certified by our Armed Force and it fits with our Armed Force requirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

I'm a bit confused with the below news... So let's see if I my understanding is correct.. 
Basically we are already firm with our choice in going with the Babcock-designed Arrowhead 140 variant of the Iver Huitfeldt class frigates, but at the same time we are also still in discussions with them to further modify the AH140 design to better suit TNI AL requirements... 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Indonesia to implement Arrowhead 140 design on Iver Huitfeldt-variant contract*
by Ridzwan Rahmat





PT PAL is implementing the Arrowhead 140 design on a two-ship contract it signed with the Indonesian MoD in April 2020. (Babcock)

Indonesian shipbuilder PT PAL will implement the Arrowhead 140 design on a contract it secured from Jakarta in April 2020 for two Iver Huitfeldt class-variant frigates.

In response to questions from _Janes_, PT PAL's public affairs office confirmed that the two-ship contract worth USD720 million is officially in force, and work is under way in Surabaya, Indonesia, to prepare for the first build.

However, _Janes_ also understands from a separate industry source that discussions are still ongoing between PT PAL and Babcock on design modifications that will be undertaken to meet the Indonesian Navy's requirements.

As reported by _Janes_ in June 2020, the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) signed a preamble contract for a variant of the Iver Huitfeldt frigate with PT PAL in April 2020. However, the two-ship contract only became effective from 24 May 2021, PT PAL told _Janes_ on 5 October.

The Arrowhead 140 is based on the Royal Danish Navy's Iver Huitfeldt-class frigate that was designed by Odense Maritime Technology . The Arrowhead 140 design also forms the basis for the UK Royal Navy's new Type 31 Inspiration-class frigates, the contract for which was signed in September 2019.

Incidentally, the Arrowhead140 is also one of four designs shortlisted by Indonesia for another six-ship frigate programme. Jakarta has since selected the Bergamini (FREMM)-class design for this project.

Subsequently in September 2021, UK defence group Babcock signed a design licence agreement with PT PAL at the DSEI exhibition in London. The agreement provides for the build of two Arrowhead 140 frigates at PT PAL's facilities in Surabaya.






Indonesia to implement Arrowhead 140 design on Iver Huitfeldt-variant contract


Indonesian shipbuilder PT PAL will implement the Arrowhead 140 design on a contract it secured from Jakarta in April 2020 for two Iver Huitfeldt class-variant frigates.



www.janes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*Indonesian Light Strike Vehicle-ILSV J-FORCES*
special variant for President of Indonesia-military inspection
















*LIVE: Upacara Penetapan Komponen Cadangan Tahun 2021, Pusdiklatpassus, Bandung Barat, 7 Oktober 2021*

neon lamp attraction by KOMCAD( Armed Forces Reserves Component )




he's pulling ILSV with a neon lamp !











break it!




eat it...yeaahh strong-man

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446091248276697093


----------



## nufix

Whizzack said:


> I'm a bit confused with the below news... So let's see if I my understanding is correct..
> Basically we are already firm with our choice in going with the Babcock-designed Arrowhead 140 variant of the Iver Huitfeldt class frigates, but at the same time we are also still in discussions with them to further modify the AH140 design to better suit TNI AL requirements...
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Indonesia to implement Arrowhead 140 design on Iver Huitfeldt-variant contract*
> by Ridzwan Rahmat
> 
> View attachment 782480
> 
> PT PAL is implementing the Arrowhead 140 design on a two-ship contract it signed with the Indonesian MoD in April 2020. (Babcock)
> 
> Indonesian shipbuilder PT PAL will implement the Arrowhead 140 design on a contract it secured from Jakarta in April 2020 for two Iver Huitfeldt class-variant frigates.
> 
> In response to questions from _Janes_, PT PAL's public affairs office confirmed that the two-ship contract worth USD720 million is officially in force, and work is under way in Surabaya, Indonesia, to prepare for the first build.
> 
> However, _Janes_ also understands from a separate industry source that discussions are still ongoing between PT PAL and Babcock on design modifications that will be undertaken to meet the Indonesian Navy's requirements.
> 
> As reported by _Janes_ in June 2020, the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) signed a preamble contract for a variant of the Iver Huitfeldt frigate with PT PAL in April 2020. However, the two-ship contract only became effective from 24 May 2021, PT PAL told _Janes_ on 5 October.
> 
> The Arrowhead 140 is based on the Royal Danish Navy's Iver Huitfeldt-class frigate that was designed by Odense Maritime Technology . The Arrowhead 140 design also forms the basis for the UK Royal Navy's new Type 31 Inspiration-class frigates, the contract for which was signed in September 2019.
> 
> Incidentally, the Arrowhead140 is also one of four designs shortlisted by Indonesia for another six-ship frigate programme. Jakarta has since selected the Bergamini (FREMM)-class design for this project.
> 
> Subsequently in September 2021, UK defence group Babcock signed a design licence agreement with PT PAL at the DSEI exhibition in London. The agreement provides for the build of two Arrowhead 140 frigates at PT PAL's facilities in Surabaya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia to implement Arrowhead 140 design on Iver Huitfeldt-variant contract
> 
> 
> Indonesian shipbuilder PT PAL will implement the Arrowhead 140 design on a contract it secured from Jakarta in April 2020 for two Iver Huitfeldt class-variant frigates.
> 
> 
> 
> www.janes.com




I dont think it is going to be a major change to the design. From what I understood, TNI is already firm on the design choice, but final configuration still needs to be done considering that our frigate might not be wielding the same weapons and sensors as the British variant does.


----------



## Whizzack

So it's now going to be 2xA400 + 1xA330 MRTT...? It's fine with me, but A400 only have drogue type AAR... is one MRTT enough to support the F-16 (and possibly F-15) fleet...?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446460148965314578


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> So it's now going to be 2xA400 + 1xA330 MRTT...? It's fine with me, but A400 only have drogue type AAR... is one MRTT enough to support the F-16 (and possibly F-15) fleet...?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446460148965314578



That is enough for Su 27/30, Hawk 100/200, and also Caracal Helicopter, the plane can also be used for transport and it can carry Harimau Medium tank. We can buy more MRTT later and it is important if IFX will use Boom refueling to speed up KF21/IFX development so they dont have to use drogue type AAR as previously become our requirement

By the way our Volunter Army Reserve use Pindad rifle, they are all new rifles by the way


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446093723855581184

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Whizzack said:


> So it's now going to be 2xA400 + 1xA330 MRTT...? It's fine with me, but A400 only have drogue type AAR... is one MRTT enough to support the F-16 (and possibly F-15) fleet...?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446460148965314578



Ok.. more clarification from AH.. it seems that when funding was approved for the 2 aerial tankers, the term "MRTT" was used simply as a generic term for a plane that can be used for both tanker and transport and doesn't actually refer to the well known A330 MRTT.. so what we are actually going to get is 2 x A400M for the MRTT role, while the A330 is going to be the ACJ version which is configured for VVIP.. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446681746896928773
Additional details of the potential offset deals can also be found on this article below (translation by google) .. also written by AH..
-----------------------------------------
The fate of the A400M Aircraft Procurement Plan Depends on Offset

Alman Helvas Ali , CNBC Indonesia
OPINION Friday, 08/10/2021 14:45 WIB

Photo: A400M transport aircraft (Ist)
The Ministry of Defense and Airbus Defense and Space (ADS) have been involved in intensive discussions for the past few months to discuss the planned acquisition of two A400M transport aircraft. The planned purchase of the transport aircraft which has a payload of 37 tons may be in one package with the procurement of used A330 aircraft which will be reconfigured into Airbus Corporate Jet. The intensive discussion between the two parties is an effort by the Ministry of Defense to immediately spend the allocation of the Financing Source Determination (PSP) worth US $ 5.8 billion given by the Minister of Finance on April 26, 2021 ago. There are several interesting things about the plan to procure transport aircraft which have been developed by these five European countries since 1989 in the Future Large Aircraft program.

First, the funding aspect. The Ministry of Finance (Kemenkeu) has approved an allocation of US$ 700 million for the Ministry of Defense for the acquisition of the Multirole Transport Tanker (MRTT) aircraft and its support. So that if the contract for the purchase of two A400Ms is signed this month, the Ministry of Defense does not need to request another budget proposal from the Ministry of Finance as in the case of the contract for 36 Rafale fighter aircraft from France, six FREMM-class frigates and two Maestrale-class frigates from Italy.

The challenge from the financial aspect of the planned procurement of two A400M is how the Ministry of Defense is able to obtain Companion Pure Rupiah (RMP) funds in the 2022 State Budget. As previously written, the Ministry of Finance is only able to provide Rp 3 trillion for RMP from the Rp 12 trillion requirement in the 2022 fiscal year. Assuming The RMP for the two A400Ms is 15% of the PSP allocation, an RMP of US$ 105 million or around Rp 1.4 trillion is required. A total of US$ 36 million or around Rp 513 billion of the Rp 3 trillion allocation for the 2022 RMP will be allocated for the purchase of 6 units of KAI's Lead In Fighter Training T-50 aircraft whose contract was signed a few months ago.

Second, the aspect of ability. Since 2019, many parties in Indonesia have assumed that the Ministry of Defense's need for MRTT aircraft will confront the A300 MRTT made by ADS with the KC-46A produced by Boeing Defense, Space and Security. The two rivals have also lobbied for their fixed-wing aircraft to become Indonesia's choice to meet the needs of transport aircraft as well as have the ability to perform air-to-air refueling. ADS has gone far through the PT GMF AeroAsia partnership to win the Indonesian market, while Boeing is relying on direct lobbying with the support of the United States (US) government with a less big role for local partners.

But in the course of time, ADS was able to convince the Ministry of Defense that the A400M, which is powered by four TP400-D6 turboprop engines made by Europrop International, is capable of performing aerial refueling missions as well. ADS claims about the ability to refuel in the air by the A400M is an undeniable fact, but the aircraft that adopts a high wing with T tail is only capable of refueling avtur using the hose and drogue method which is suitable for fighter aircraft such as the Rafale, F-18 Hornet, Sukhoi Su-27/Su-30. Indonesia also operates F-16 fighter aircraft that require a boom method for recharging the JP8 avtur which so far has not been able to be fulfilled by the A400M.

Third, offset package. How much offset valuation will be obtained by Indonesia from the planned acquisition of the two A400Ms depends on the agreement between ADS and several Indonesian defense industries. According to information from related parties, PT Dirgantara Indonesia proposed the CN235 autonomous right and updating of the NC212 technical data package to ADS. If the European manufacturer agrees with the CN235 autonomous right , the industry founded by the late former President of the Republic of Indonesia BJ Habibie can produce all CN235 components in Bandung without having to wait for supplies from ADS.

PT GMF AeroAsia is interested in getting offsetsplan to purchase A400M through GMF Defense. According to information from credible sources, a subsidiary of PT Garuda Indonesia (Persero) Tbk. it submitted a proposal for the maintenance of aircraft whose vertical tail plane trailing edge was supplied by Malaysia. The coverage maintenance namely airframe maintenance , however it is unclear whether there is an Indonesian company that has the capacity to engine overhaul A400M.

One change in the Ministry of Defense's policy regarding the current arms procurement contract plan is the signing of an offset agreementcan be done a maximum of six months after the contract is signed. This is in contrast to the policy several years ago where the Indonesian defense industry was urged to immediately conclude offset negotiations with manufacturers so that contracts could be signed immediately. Regarding the A400M contract plan, it seems that the Indonesian defense industry will have up to six months after the contract is signed to agree on offsets with ADS. If an offset agreement is not reached within six months , then the signed contract cannot enter the effective stage.

Will the Ministry of Defense sign a contract for the acquisition of two A400Ms in the near future? There is an initial target that the contract with ADS will be signed in the first week of October 2021. Once the contract has been signed, its fate will be determined by two factors, namely the availability of the RMP and the offset agreement .









Nasib Rencana Pengadaan Pesawat A400M Tergantung Offset


Kemenhan dan ADS sejak beberapa bulan silam telah terlibat dalam diskusi intensif untuk membahas rencana akuisisi dua unit pesawat angkut A400M.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

CN 235 that is jointly developed by CASA and IPTN (Indonesian Aerospace/PTDI) has 50:50 JV scheme, so CN 235 produced in Spain will also needs some components ship by Indonesian Aerospace in Bandung. CN 235 produced by Indonesian Aerospace should also get some components produced in Spain (Airbus Defense).

If we can produce whole components in Indonesia then it will be good for Indonesian Aerospace. Any way Airbus Defense has already been focusing on C 295 that is developed from CN 235.















Defence History


Defence History




www.airbus.com





*History*


On October 17, 1979, IPTN and CASA (now Airbus Defense & Space) established a new joint-venture company, Aircraft Technology (Airtech) to design the CN235. This new multi-purpose aircraft has a Short Take-Off and Landing (STOL) capability at 800 meters rugged airstrips, ramp door for out/coming goods easily, and low cost maintenance characteristics.

The first prototype “Elena” produced by CASA made the maiden flight on November 11, 1983 and the second prototype “Tetuko” produced by IPTN (now PTDI) flew for the first time on December 1983. The serial production began in 1986 for the 10 and 100 versions

Later on PTDI developed the improved version such as 110 and 220 versions; while Airbus Defense & Space with 200 and 300 versions. Nowadays, more than 300 CN235s have been produced in many versions with the latest two General Electric CT7-9C engines (each has 1,750 SHP).

In the collaboration for export purpose, PTDI produces outer wings, horizontal stabilizers, vertical fins and doors for Airbus Defense & Space; while Airbus Defense & Space produces disassembled noses, disassembled cockpit, and center wings for PTDI.






PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero)







www.indonesian-aerospace.com


----------



## Indos

I dont know why they want to buy A330 ACJ which is a VVIP plane. It could be due to the plan by Garuda Indonesia, Indonesia Flagship airline, to get rid many planes and focus more on domestic flight.

This I speculate the plane will be used by Indonesian Ministers because they cannot use Garuda Indonesia anymore in the future due to that recent plan. Of course it also can be used by President as well for long trip journey.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446681746896928773For non Indonesian members information, Indonesia has already got 1 Presidential plane


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> I dont know why they want to buy A330 ACJ which is a VVIP plane. It could be due to the plan by Garuda Indonesia, Indonesia Flagship airline, to get rid many planes and focus more on domestic flight.
> 
> This I speculate the plane will be used by Indonesian Ministers because they cannot use Garuda Indonesia anymore in the future due to that recent plan. Of course it also can be used by President as well for long trip journey.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446681746896928773For non Indonesian members information, Indonesia has already got 1 Presidential plane
> 
> View attachment 783156



Well.. an A330 configured as ACJ is no joke as a VVIP plane.. I mean that's a high end VVIP modification there.. probably comparable to the Presidential BBJ plane in terms of luxury and comfort and other facilities... not something you would want to convert back and forth between transport / cargo / tanker like if we pick the A330 MRTT... so maybe they do really need a dedicated, bigger and longer range Presidential plane..?

A typical A330 ACJ layout complete with conference room, office + bedroom for VVIP





That being said, it's also possible we were tempted by the offset offer for A400M which will allow us to build CN235s 100% locally... I think that would be good for PTDI too.. even better if ADS can / will also transfer all IP related to CN235 to PTDI.


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> Well.. an A330 configured as ACJ is no joke as a VVIP plane.. I mean that's a high end VVIP modification there.. probably comparable to the Presidential BBJ plane in terms of luxury and comfort and other facilities... not something you would want to convert back and forth between transport / cargo / tanker like if we pick the A330 MRTT... so maybe they do really need a dedicated, bigger and longer range Presidential plane..?
> 
> A typical A330 ACJ layout complete with conference room, office + bedroom for VVIP
> View attachment 783213
> 
> 
> That being said, it's also possible we were tempted by the offset offer for A400M which will allow us to build CN235s 100% locally... I think that would be good for PTDI too.. even better if ADS can / will also transfer all IP related to CN235 to PTDI.



Some data of C 212 is also mentioned by AH as something that would be transfered, might be data in wind tunnel test of various C 212 versions during development by CASA.

Airbus Defense gets contract of 56 planes from India where around 16 will be built completely in Spain and the rest will be assembled by Tata in India. They will use all of CN 235 production facility to make 16 complete planes and all components of those 56 planes of C 295. Indonesia Aerospace as supply chain of C 295 for some parts look like will get some aerostructure sales as well.

This means they are going to focus on C 295 by the way and letting PTDI produce whole parts of CN 235 will not lose them any business as they are busy with C 295. This is also good for N 245 program as we will start making the head and Center Wing Box (CWB) of the plane for the first time, something that we will do anyway if we can complete N 245 project development where the head is still similar


----------



## Whizzack

I think that TNI AU really feels having A400M is more useful than having A330 MRTT... even though the A330 MRTT can be also converted into Transport / Cargo roles (and can carry a heavier load faster), it still requires dedicated loading / unloading facilities at the airport, while the A400M can simply roll cargo on/off the ramp.. also A400M can operate from unprepared / damaged airfields and perform airdrops which is very crucial for the all-important HADR missions... the only drawback is the A400M cannot perform boom type AAR... So our (rather large) fleet of F-16s will still lack AAR support... which sucks ... but perhaps for the TNI AU higher-ups, this capability is less important compared to the versatility of the A400M in its transport role.

I can't blame such thinking.. In a country like ours, HADR and disaster relief operations is a mathematical certainty, and with limited budget we need to maximize the roles for all platform... A330 MRTT excels in its Tanker role, but as a transport is not too different to any large commercial airliner which can only operate from larger & better equipped airports.. also our operational needs for a Tanker is probably not that frequent either, meaning the MRTT would only fly infrequently... On the other hand, the A400M when not performing tanker missions, can run cargo missions to remote and forward airfields, ensuring a more frequent operational tempo. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Amid Funding Challenges, Indonesia Eyes A400M for Aerial Tanker Requirements*

12 Oktober 2021




A400m air-to-air-refueling (photo : Airbus)

Indonesia has revisited plans to procure a fleet of Airbus A400M aircraft to enhance its military airlift capabilities, however, it is now in talks to decide if the airframe can also fulfil its air force's in-flight refuelling requirements.

Documents forwarded to Janes reveal that the matter was discussed at a virtual meeting between the Indonesian Ministry of Defence's (MoD's) Directorate General for Defence Potential (DDP) and representatives from Airbus Indonesia on 1 October.

Also present during the meeting were officials from state-owned defence electronics company PT Len, Bandung-based aerospace firm PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), aircraft maintenance company PT GMF AeroAsia, and directors overseeing offset matters at the DDP's office.

As reported by Janes in June 2021, the Indonesian Ministry of Finance (MoF) has granted approval for the country to obtain up to USD700 million in foreign loans to procure two aerial tankers for the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU).





__





Amid funding challenges, Indonesia eyes A400M for aerial tanker requirements


Indonesia has revisited plans to procure a fleet of Airbus A400M aircraft to enhance its military airlift capabilities, however, it is now in talks to decide if the...



www.janes.com












Amid Funding Challenges, Indonesia Eyes A400M for Aerial Tanker Requirements


12 Oktober 2021 A400m air-to-air-refueling (photo : Airbus) Indonesia has revisited plans to procure a fleet of Airbus A400M aircraft to enh...




defense-studies.blogspot.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> I think that TNI AU really feels having A400M is more useful than having A330 MRTT... even though the A330 MRTT can be also converted into Transport / Cargo roles (and can carry a heavier load faster), it still requires dedicated loading / unloading facilities at the airport, while the A400M can simply roll cargo on/off the ramp.. also A400M can operate from unprepared / damaged airfields and perform airdrops which is very crucial for the all-important HADR missions... the only drawback is the A400M cannot perform boom type AAR... So our (rather large) fleet of F-16s will still lack AAR support... which sucks ... but perhaps for the TNI AU higher-ups, this capability is less important compared to the versatility of the A400M in its transport role.
> 
> I can't blame such thinking.. In a country like ours, HADR and disaster relief operations is a mathematical certainty, and with limited budget we need to maximize the roles for all platform... A330 MRTT excels in its Tanker role, but as a transport is not too different to any large commercial airliner which can only operate from larger & better equipped airports.. also our operational needs for a Tanker is probably not that frequent either, meaning the MRTT would only fly infrequently... On the other hand, the A400M when not performing tanker missions, can run cargo missions to remote and forward airfields, ensuring a more frequent operational tempo.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Amid Funding Challenges, Indonesia Eyes A400M for Aerial Tanker Requirements*
> 
> 12 Oktober 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A400m air-to-air-refueling (photo : Airbus)
> 
> Indonesia has revisited plans to procure a fleet of Airbus A400M aircraft to enhance its military airlift capabilities, however, it is now in talks to decide if the airframe can also fulfil its air force's in-flight refuelling requirements.
> 
> Documents forwarded to Janes reveal that the matter was discussed at a virtual meeting between the Indonesian Ministry of Defence's (MoD's) Directorate General for Defence Potential (DDP) and representatives from Airbus Indonesia on 1 October.
> 
> Also present during the meeting were officials from state-owned defence electronics company PT Len, Bandung-based aerospace firm PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), aircraft maintenance company PT GMF AeroAsia, and directors overseeing offset matters at the DDP's office.
> 
> As reported by Janes in June 2021, the Indonesian Ministry of Finance (MoF) has granted approval for the country to obtain up to USD700 million in foreign loans to procure two aerial tankers for the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid funding challenges, Indonesia eyes A400M for aerial tanker requirements
> 
> 
> Indonesia has revisited plans to procure a fleet of Airbus A400M aircraft to enhance its military airlift capabilities, however, it is now in talks to decide if the...
> 
> 
> 
> www.janes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid Funding Challenges, Indonesia Eyes A400M for Aerial Tanker Requirements
> 
> 
> 12 Oktober 2021 A400m air-to-air-refueling (photo : Airbus) Indonesia has revisited plans to procure a fleet of Airbus A400M aircraft to enh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defense-studies.blogspot.com



Yup, I think with interesting offer for CN 235, this plan is still quite reasonable. This is just 2 planes by the way and we still have time to buy A330 MRTT after 2024. I also think to speed up development process of KF21/IFX, IFX should be similar in air refueling with KF 21 and using boom system. We still have 32 F 16 that will be operated for another 20 years, so better if IFX also uses similar ARS with F 16.

What I can sense is that the administration tried to make loan used by Defense Ministry as productive and effective as it can, it means beside intended for military operation and practice, the acquisition should also strengthen the local defense industry.

This is what is stated by SMI in 2018 during international conference that Indonesia should have prudent and sounds economic policy in term of spending, the deficit should not be above 3 percent and the loan that is taken on spending should be productive enough and make more money than the interest rate that the government must pay.

This is what happen as I remember during SBY times. SMI is a Finance Minister under SBY during 2005-2010 and modernization program is actually not much during the period in term of military equipment acquisition. SBY administration fast modernization program only happen after SMI left the administration to be World Bank Managing Director.

SMI is also becoming Finance Minister again under Jokowi since 2015 and we see the focus of the administration is economy. Even the acquisition of local production equipment is still quite many during Jokowi first period and foreign loan for MoD is relatively small. When we get pressure coming from financial market into our currency and the trade deficit was increasing into historic 8 billion USD in 2018, then we see government start negotiating the KF21/IFX financial contribution and stop paying the financial obligation.

We will see what will happen in the coming months, but so far several contract that have been effective are really related to our local defense industry enhancement, thus once again economic oriented spending which I am also supporting is still applied. This current A 400 M possible deal also look like no different with that tendency.

I hope the budget for KF 21/IFX is released in 2022 and we start paying our financial commitment. This project has positive economic side as well due to Indonesia Aerospace participation, and with the economic environment that look like supportive with high commodity prices, low inflation, 16 consecutive months of trade surplus, stronger Rupiah, good FDI and the successful to contain delta variant, I hope SMI doesnt feel that paying 1.5 billion USD is too much for KF21/IFX program. She needs to see India/Saudi/UAE defense program as comparison.


----------



## Battlion25

Whizzack said:


> Well.. an A330 configured as ACJ is no joke as a VVIP plane.. I mean that's a high end VVIP modification there.. probably comparable to the Presidential BBJ plane in terms of luxury and comfort and other facilities... not something you would want to convert back and forth between transport / cargo / tanker like if we pick the A330 MRTT... so maybe they do really need a dedicated, bigger and longer range Presidential plane..?
> 
> A typical A330 ACJ layout complete with conference room, office + bedroom for VVIP
> View attachment 783213
> 
> 
> That being said, it's also possible we were tempted by the offset offer for A400M which will allow us to build CN235s 100% locally... I think that would be good for PTDI too.. even better if ADS can / will also transfer all IP related to CN235 to PTDI.



I feel like one place Indonesia uses more time on is the navy while making new innovations there is key. I know Indonsia has been part of building new 5th gen fighter jets including very good Armored vechicles and armored jeeps etc etc including 8'8 carriers but one place that catches my eyes is the Indo navy projects I feel like something exciting is happening there and I feel like something ground breaking is emerging from there.

The key element here is making everything inside the ocean obsolote whether it is aircraft carrier or submarine. something Indonesia is trying to achieve here by building the right tools to achieve that I don't wanna give to much away here


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> Yup, I think with interesting offer for CN 235, this plan is still quite reasonable. This is just 2 planes by the way and we still have time to buy A330 MRTT after 2024. I also think to speed up development process of KF21/IFX, IFX should be similar in air refueling with KF 21 and using boom system. We still have 32 F 16 that will be operated for another 20 years, so better if IFX also uses similar ARS with F 16.
> 
> What I can sense is that the administration tried to make loan used by Defense Ministry as productive and effective as it can, it means beside intended for military operation and practice, the acquisition should also strengthen the local defense industry.
> 
> This is what is stated by SMI in 2018 during international conference that Indonesia should have prudent and sounds economic policy in term of spending, the deficit should not be above 3 percent and the loan that is taken on spending should be productive enough and make more money than the interest rate that the government must pay.
> 
> This is what happen as I remember during SBY times. SMI is a Finance Minister under SBY during 2005-2010 and modernization program is actually not much during the period in term of military equipment acquisition. SBY administration fast modernization program only happen after SMI left the administration to be World Bank Managing Director.
> 
> SMI is also becoming Finance Minister again under Jokowi since 2015 and we see the focus of the administration is economy. Even the acquisition of local production equipment is still quite many during Jokowi first period and foreign loan for MoD is relatively small. When we get pressure coming from financial market into our currency and the trade deficit was increasing into historic 8 billion USD in 2018, then we see government start negotiating the KF21/IFX financial contribution and stop paying the financial obligation.
> 
> We will see what will happen in the coming months, but so far several contract that have been effective are really related to our local defense industry enhancement, thus once again economic oriented spending which I am also supporting is still applied. This current A 400 M possible deal also look like no different with that tendency.
> 
> I hope the budget for KF 21/IFX is released in 2022 and we start paying our financial commitment. This project has positive economic side as well due to Indonesia Aerospace participation, and with the economic environment that look like supportive with high commodity prices, low inflation, 16 consecutive months of trade surplus, stronger Rupiah, good FDI and the successful to contain delta variant, I hope SMI doesnt feel that paying 1.5 billion USD is too much for KF21/IFX program. She needs to see India/Saudi/UAE defense program as comparison.



Actually I think that if we decide to pick up the A330 MRTT, we should just try to get surplus civilian A330s and then have it converted to A330 MRTT if possible... the potential for offset won't be as big as getting new build MRTTs or A400M, but GMF should at least get the contract and certification for MRTT local support and maintenance work..

For IFX, It seems we might differ here as I think we need to keep the probe AAR version we originally specified for IFX... I know that Boom AAR has a faster fuel transfer rate compared to Probe and the Koreans prefer to use that for KF-21... but I feel that the Probe has much more flexibility compared to Boom... Boom AAR needs a specialized large aerial tanker on the class of MRTT or KC-46, while Probe can use almost any other plane as a tanker if necessary (as long as it can carry a refueling pod), from modified transport planes like A400M & KC-130, to buddy-buddy refueling, to refueling by drone... so they will be much more flexible in this regard... no need to depend only on the large dedicated tankers for AAR support.

Drone AAR





Buddy-buddy AAR





Cargo plane AAR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> Actually I think that if we decide to pick up the A330 MRTT, we should just try to get surplus civilian A330s and then have it converted to A330 MRTT if possible... the potential for offset won't be as big as getting new build MRTTs or A400M, but GMF should at least get the contract and certification for MRTT local support and maintenance work..
> 
> For IFX, It seems we might differ here as I think we need to keep the probe AAR version we originally specified for IFX... I know that Boom AAR has a faster fuel transfer rate compared to Probe and the Koreans prefer to use that for KF-21... but I feel that the Probe has much more flexibility compared to Boom... Boom AAR needs a specialized large aerial tanker on the class of MRTT or KC-46, while Probe can use almost any other plane as a tanker if necessary (as long as it can carry a refueling pod), from modified transport planes like A400M & KC-130, to buddy-buddy refueling, to refueling by drone... so they will be much more flexible in this regard... no need to depend only on the large dedicated tankers for AAR support.
> 
> Drone AAR
> View attachment 784446
> 
> 
> Buddy-buddy AAR
> View attachment 784447
> 
> 
> Cargo plane AAR
> View attachment 784448



Yup I think you are right that IFX should still stick to the original plan to use probe one, and Airbus MRTT 330 also has double AAR systems, so it will not be a problem either.

This can give more appealing to KF21 potential customers who uses probe AAR system in their Air Force.


----------



## 182

to be continued..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448491029158629376

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448491029158629376



Impressive..! A large and heavy fighter like the Flanker flying in such close formation and matching speed with a slow, almost 60 years old Hercules, at night to do AAR... That takes a lot of flying skills and training..! and yet some US fanboys keeps on insisting that our Flankers are nothing but hangar queens.. Lol! while no F-16 pilots have ever trained this way (unfortunately)... Also our Flanker pilots have the luxury of training with a wide range of weapons like AAMs, AGMs, AShMs, freefall bombs, unguided rockets and even HARMs... while F-16 pilots are mostly limited to AAMs and freefall bombs..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

new atav-p6




atav-p-6 rcws on second row









rcws control unit




smoke launcher panel












gun shot detection




gun shot detection display unit















more comfort gunnery seat

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> Impressive..! A large and heavy fighter like the Flanker flying in such close formation and matching speed with a slow, almost 60 years old Hercules, at night to do AAR... That takes a lot of flying skills and training..! and yet some US fanboys keeps on insisting that our Flankers are nothing but hangar queens.. Lol! while no F-16 pilots have ever trained this way (unfortunately)... Also our Flanker pilots have the luxury of training with a wide range of weapons like AAMs, AGMs, AShMs, freefall bombs, unguided rockets and even HARMs... while F-16 pilots are mostly limited to AAMs and freefall bombs..



F 16 has also used Maverick during training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

BMW motorcycle for Military Police

























Honda CRF trail














army ambulance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Money to pay KF21/IFX financial obligation (only from oil) 






I am preparing this song if the renegotiation is concluded successfully and Indonesia will still be in the program...














Talks over Indonesia's overdue payments for fighter project to conclude in Nov.: DAPA | Yonhap News Agency


SEOUL, Oct. 12 (Yonhap) -- The chief of the state arms procurement agency voiced confidenc...




m-en.yna.co.kr

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 182

ILSV-J FORCES-armored

























JAMMER Vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## 182

Transporter Heavy Scania 














mAz Truck











LOGISTICS Truck















TATA-DAEWOO Truck

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## 182

Pajero Sport 







Tactical Reinforced Vehicle (TRV)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## bigmack

Pajero ini sudah di upgrade jadi bullet proof kan ya?


----------



## Indos

@182

Nice, almost all are actually produced in Indonesia. This is what I stated previously that defense acquisition program that are approved by Minister of Planning and Minister of Finance should support local industry.

Other effective contract

1 Iver Babcock ( produced by PT PAL and one private owned Shipyard)
2. T50 Golden Eagle ( no local company has similar platform and there is TOT and this is also enhancing cooperation in KF21/IFX program)
3. SuperHercules ( No local company has similar platform and there is Ofset with LM with GMF Aero Asia for maintence and retrofit of older Hercules and maintenance of the engine by GMF and PTDI/PT NTP )
4. Possible A400 M order. ( No local company make this type of aircraft, CN 235 program will have full right, rather than 50 % right as the program is JV between Airbus and PTDI)


----------



## Whizzack

Oh man.. These guys really have nerves of steel... After what happened to 402, I would've expected for 401 to be turned into a museum / monument ship like KRI Pasopati... But instead they are still working on making this sub operational again... I guess they really needed all available hulls to be operational... We really need to get more subs...











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448973418657841154


----------



## 182

bigmack said:


> Pajero ini sudah di upgrade jadi bullet proof kan ya?



yep, pajero TRV


----------



## 182

Whizzack said:


> Impressive..! A large and heavy fighter like the Flanker flying in such close formation and matching speed with a slow, almost 60 years old Hercules, at night to do AAR... That takes a lot of flying skills and training..! and yet some US fanboys keeps on insisting that our Flankers are nothing but hangar queens.. Lol! while no F-16 pilots have ever trained this way (unfortunately)... Also our Flanker pilots have the luxury of training with a wide range of weapons like AAMs, AGMs, AShMs, freefall bombs, unguided rockets and even HARMs... while F-16 pilots are mostly limited to AAMs and freefall bombs..









weaponry list for Flankers, its from MEF I
now i believed they have more new missiles and have lots of simulators too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

The channel from Alman Helvast is so far the best in Indonesia in term of analysis, insight, and information inside it where many are taken from insiders. Other channels is just wannabe defense enthusiast who only use information available from media and even with lack of analysis and knowledge of the matter being discussed.

You can use English translation in his channel


----------



## Indos

Marine night exercise


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Armed Force gets another big land for their military practice.

35.000 Acre land in Jambi (Sumatra island)


----------



## Indos

Practice Bomb made by Local Company

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

Surabaya, 11 October 2021 
*Infoglobal Conducts Factory Acceptance Test with G7 Aerospace *
Marketing Infoglobal 






_Factory Acceptance Test of MPCD (06/10/21)_ 


Infoglobal held Factory Acceptance Test (FAT) for Multi Purpose Cockpit Display (MPCD) cooperate with G7 Aerospace Malaysia on October 6th, 2021. FAT is held to get confidence in the product before its launch to Malaysia.
FAT is held live through a conference call at the Infoglobal Workshop, Surabaya, and witnessed by G7 Aerospace experts in Malaysia. A total of 6 MPCD products were tested in the FAT process and this activity was successful. Before FAT, MPCD had also undergone a Quality Control process to ensure product quality.

_FAT with G7 Aerospace is held online_
Infoglobal MPCD has excellence in its software that is compatible with Hawk 100 and Hawk 200 without any reprogramming after installation. A total of 6 MPCD products were tested and will be sent to Malaysia and become Infoglobal's first export. A total of 6 MPCD products were tested and will be sent to Malaysia and become Infoglobal's first export.














bravo pt infoglobal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*Avionics and TMS Infoglobal are Showcased at Defense Industry Exhibition of Rapim TNI dan Polri 2020* 
Marketing Infoglobal 





_Avionics and TMS Infoglobal at Defense Industry Exhibition of Rapim TNI dan Polri 2020 (22/01) (image by: MKT)_ 

As one of the defense industries of Indonesia, Infoglobal participates at Defense Industry Exhibition of Rapim TNI dan Polri 2020 held on 22-23 January 2020. The agenda which themes “Pertahanan Semesta yang Kuat Menjamin Kelangsungan Hidup NKRI” is held at the Ministry of Defence of the Republic of Indonesia, Jalan Merdeka Barat No. 13-14, Central Jakarta.
In this exhibition, Infoglobal showcases all its featured products: avionics and mission system. The products are installed on Hawk 100/200, Boeing 737-200, Hercules C-130, KT-1B, and Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA). Multi Purpose Cockpit Display (MPCD), Rear Cockpit Monitor (RCM), Radar Monitor Unit (RMU), Weapon Control Board (WCB), and Weapon Programming Instrument (WPI) are the avionics for Hawk 100/200 aircraft.

Besides that, Infoglobal also exhibits Electronics Flight Instrument System of Boeing and Hercules aircraft, that is Electronics Flight Display (EFD). Also Flight Navigation Display (FND) and Digital Engine Instrument (DEI) which are installed on KT-1B Wong Bee aircraft.
Besides avionics, Infoglobal also showcases Tactical Mission System (TMS) Infoglobal. TMS Infoglobal is a Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA) equipment to maintain the sovereignty of the Indonesian sea from illegal fishing, trafficking, and illegal import. TMS Infoglobal can also be used for SAR (Search and Rescue)
The system consists of a mission computer that integrates sensors such as Search Radar, AIS, EO/IR, handheld camera and 14 avionics/aircraft navigation systems. TMS is equipped with datalink to detect and identify surface target then coordinate it with the KRI and Command and Control Center.
TMS Infoglobal has been type-certified by IMAA (Indonesian Military Airworthiness Authority) and has flight for more than 300 flight hours.


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Marine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

in natuna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452131732430458886

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Interesting to see on Indonesian Hawk possible upgrade and retrofit. At the mean time PT NTP and Info Global already get the contract on the engine study, so they may get the contract on the engine overhaul, some years ago at least one Hawk 200 also gets overhauled in Indonesia.

PT Dirgantara Indonesia IMO will get the main contract for airframe and system integration, at least what they got from doing the retrofit and upgrade of F 16 (under supervision of 2 LM engineers) is enough to do the same thing on our 32 Hawk planes.

I hope they can install the glass cockpit intended for IFX developed by Info Global, so Hawk can also be used to train our pilot to fly IFX (If the program is successful and we are still in the program). The order will give huge sales to InfoGlobal as well as they will provide glass cockpit for 32 planes and possible simulator as well by cooperating with Indonesian Aerospace. We should help our own defense company to grow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*Yon Arhanud 13/PBY Integrasikan Alutsista Pertahanan Udara di YTP R-100/PS*

23 Oktober 2021oleh redaksi-

Simalungun – Perang modern tidak akan lepas dari air supremacy dan air superiority, selama keduanya belum diraih pasukan darat sehebat apapun tidak dapat bermanuver.
Peran Artilery pertahanan udara sebagai First line of defense adalah meniadakan dan mengurangi ancaman udara, sehingga dapat merebut air supremacy dan air superiority serta memberikan perlindungan udara pasukan YTP 100.

Menembakkan senjata canggih seawal mungkin ‘first to fire’ sebelum pesawat tempur musuh melepaskan bom nya, merupakan tantangan bagi prajurit baterai Rudal Starstreak Yonarhanud 13 sebagai bagian dari YTP 100. Senjata yang baru saja diterima tanggal 25 November tahun 2020 ditembakkan pertama kali pada tanggal 15 Oktober 2021 kemarin dalam rangka melindungi pasukan darat YTP 100 sesuai prioritas.
Tidak hanya alutsista yg handal tapi perlu juga awak operator yang handal sebagai “first class gunner”. Alutsista baru harus diawaki personel yang mahir baik, secara tehnis dan taktis sehingga Center of Gravity yang diprioritaskan aman dan mendukung pasukan manuver darat.
Hal ini disampaikan Danyonarhanud 13/PBY Letkol Arh M. Nahruddin Roshid kepada awak media pada Jumat, (22/10/2021).























army FORCE SHIELD SHORAD System with Starstreak missile


----------



## 182

Indos said:


> Interesting to see on Indonesian Hawk possible upgrade and retrofit. At the mean time PT NTP and Info Global already get the contract on the engine study, so they may get the contract on the engine overhaul, some years ago at least one Hawk 200 also gets overhauled in Indonesia.
> 
> PT Dirgantara Indonesia IMO will get the main contract for airframe and system integration, at least what they got from doing the retrofit and upgrade of F 16 (under supervision of 2 LM engineers) is enough to do the same thing on our 32 Hawk planes.
> 
> I hope they can install the glass cockpit intended for IFX developed by Info Global, so Hawk can also be used to train our pilot to fly IFX (If the program is successful and we are still in the program). The order will give huge sales to InfoGlobal as well as they will provide glass cockpit for 32 planes and possible simulator as well by cooperating with Indonesian Aerospace. We should help our own defense company to grow



Sathar 32 did major servicing for hawks mk.53/100/200 since long time ago.
i believed they did to more than 7 hawks until 2018, after that no news.

TT-0222
Sathar 32 Produksi Major Servicing Hawk Mk-209 ke-3 TA. 2015








Sathar 32 Produksi Major Servicing Hawk Mk-209 ke-3 TA. 2015


Sathar 32 Produksi Major Servicing Hawk Mk-209 ke-3 TA. 2015 - Berita - TNI Angkatan Udara




tni-au.mil.id





Hawk Mk-109 TL-0101








Hawk MK-109 TT-0101 Home Flight Setelah Major Servicing


Hawk MK-109 TT-0101 Home Flight Setelah Major Servicing - Berita - TNI Angkatan Udara




tni-au.mil.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Indonesia seeks more autonomy on CN235 production in offset talks for A400M

25 OCTOBER 2021
by Ridzwan Rahmat





An Indonesian maritime patrol aircraft variant of the CN235 

Indonesia is seeking greater autonomy from Airbus in the manufacturing process for the CN235 twin-turboprop aircraft.

Meeting documents provided to Janes indicate that Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) officials have included this objective as an offset condition should Jakarta decide to procure A400M multirole aircraft for the Indonesian Air Force.

The CN235 is a medium-range utility aircraft that was jointly developed by Construcciones Aeron´auticas SA (now part of Airbus) and Indonesian manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia – PTDI (earlier known as IPTN) in the 1980s.

Several variants of the aircraft have since been developed, with PTDI securing contracts for maritime patrol and transport versions of the airframe with customers like the Indonesian armed forces, the Nepal Army Air Wing, and the Senegalese Air Force since 1993.

As reported by Janes





__





Indonesia seeks more autonomy on CN235 production in offset talks for A400M


Indonesia is seeking greater autonomy from Airbus in the manufacturing process for the CN235 twin-turboprop aircraft.



www.janes.com


----------



## Indos

Amphibious operation in Riau islands (near Singapore)















Marine Special Forces make the infiltration using air and underwater

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Skadron Udara 4, Wing 2, Lanud Abdulrachman Saleh, Malang, Jawa Timur, menerima satu unit pesawat NC212i-400 Troop Transport buatan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero), Selasa (26/10/2021). 

"Kedatangan pesawat jenis angkut ringan ini merupakan pesawat kedua dari sembilan unit pesawat yang akan dioperasionalkan di Skadron Udara 4," demikian keterangan tertulis Dinas Penerangan Angkatan Udara (Dispenau), Selasa. Sebelumnya, satu unit pesawat NC212i-400 telah diterima dan sudah dioperasionalkan oleh Skadron Udara 4 sejak Januari 2021 lalu.







pt dirgantara (indonesian aerospace) has sent new nc-212i-400 aircraft for 4th squardron / TNI-AU.
this is the second from 9 orders


----------



## Whizzack

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452994307091279873


----------



## 182

*Book Launching and Review Plan Bobcat*


----------



## Indos

Prabowo was present Yesterday during the launch of 2 made in Indonesia ship. The video get 195.000 viewers for just 1 day despite it is not sophisticated ship, and this is only from Kompas Youtube channel. We also can see the comment section to see people enthusiasm. 

This actually can be something that both Prabowo and Jokowi should learn from general public view ( not defense enthusiast community which is very small ). They love Indonesian defense products and the policy to favor Indonesian made defense products will be supported with general public.

Just think what will be like if first IFX is made in Bandung before 2024 election and the roll out happen with so many TV and media are present........


----------



## Indos

Hei guys, I think Sri Mulyani and Retno Marsudi are discussing about KF21/IFX program in Italia as Retno Marsudi is now a bridge between Indonesia and South Korea related to the program....... 

This is when they are in Italia to participate in G20 meeting which starts Tomorrow

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

A 400 M has already got PSP from Finance Minister according to AH......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## 182

Indos said:


> A 400 M has already got PSP from Finance Minister according to AH......















this is from Plan BOBCAT book review. pls check my previous posted.
as we all can see..he said plan a400m, still on discussion.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

182 said:


> View attachment 788736
> 
> View attachment 788738
> View attachment 788740
> 
> 
> this is from Plan BOBCAT book review. pls check my previous posted.
> as we all can see..he said plan a400m, still on discussion.



PSP issuance IMO is confirming that we are very likely to order the planes and the talk over the plane and Offset has been reported in Jane Defense. Contract may not yet be signed, but it is likely be signed soon since getting PSP is the most difficult hurdle Ministry of Defense experience to realize their plan. Many programs as we know have been rejected by Minister of Finance. As I said earlier, minister of finance is quite supportive on the acquisition program that has significant contribution or offset to our local industry as we know PTDI will likely get full production right of CN 235 if Airbus is agree on our proposal


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454221510130819081
Alman Helvas needs to fix his grammar, he needs to understand the statement should be " Has been offered" instead of "Has offered." This is elementary thing that he should not make any mistake, I have seen him not fixing this grammar flaws for years, just need 2 hours to open grammar book and learn "passive sentence."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*Kostrad *

Using Pindad SS2 V5 Assault Rifle





























*Army Strategic Command*

The *Army Strategic Reserves Command* (Indonesian: _Komando Cadangan Strategis Angkatan Darat_ abbreviated "Kostrad") is a combined-arms formation of the Indonesian Army. Kostrad is a Corps level command which has up to 35,000 troops. It also supervises operational readiness among all commands and conducts defence and security operations at the strategic level in accordance with policies under the command of the commander of the Indonesian National Armed Forces. In contrast to its name ("Reserves"), Kostrad is the main warfare combat unit of the Indonesian Army. While Kopassus is the elite-special forces of the Indonesian Army, Kostrad as "_Komando Utama Operasi_" or "Principal Operational Command" still maintains as the first-line combat formation of the Indonesian National Armed Forces along with the Kopassus.[2] This corps has three divisions which are:


1st Kostrad Infantry Division, headquartered at Cilodong, Depok, West Java
2nd Kostrad Infantry Division, headquartered at Singosari, Malang, East Java
3rd Kostrad Infantry Division, headquartered at Bontomarannu, Gowa, South Sulawesi









Army Strategic Reserves Command - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Indos

Parliament Chairman, Puan Maharani, shows positive gesture about Jokowi decision to pick General Andika Perkasa, currently Army General, as our new Armed Force general.

Andika Perkasa will do fit and proper test in Parliament (DPR) soon to get parliament official approval


----------



## Titanium100

Indos said:


> Prabowo was present Yesterday during the launch of 2 made in Indonesia ship. The video get 195.000 viewers for just 1 day despite it is not sophisticated ship, and this is only from Kompas Youtube channel. We also can see the comment section to see people enthusiasm.
> 
> This actually can be something that both Prabowo and Jokowi should learn from general public view ( not defense enthusiast community which is very small ). They love Indonesian defense products and the policy to favor Indonesian made defense products will be supported with general public.
> 
> Just think what will be like if first IFX is made in Bandung before 2024 election and the roll out happen with so many TV and media are present........



He should run for office in my opinion imo


----------



## Indos

Titanium100 said:


> He should run for office in my opinion imo



He cannot due to the fact he will be still Armed Force General until new administration is elected in November 2024 inshaAllah


----------



## Indos

Indonesia and Australian Navy Joint exercise in Java Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453323182975320071


----------



## 182

*CEDAR RAPIDS, Iowa (Nov. 2, 2021) – *The Indonesian Air Force joins a growing list of customers that have selected Collins Aerospace for its C-130H Hercules military transport aircraft modernization effort. Serving as a contractor to GMF, Collins Aerospace will provide its _Flight2™_ avionics solution, that transforms dated analog controls into a modern digital glass cockpit and expands Collins’ position as the global leader in C-130 modifications.

Used for a broad range of missions, including personnel and cargo transport, as well as humanitarian efforts, the Flight2™ avionics modification will replace the C-130H’s analog instruments with seven multifunction displays, three control display units and new digital autopilot. In addition, the aircraft will be equipped with the Required Navigation Performance/Area Navigation flight management system, with high altitude release point and computed air release point precision airdrop software. The modernization will help the Indonesian Air Force optimize its operations, improve pilot situational awareness and minimize aircraft downtime.

“We worked closely with GMF and the Indonesian Air Force to leverage our Flight2™ Mobility Mission Application (MMA) architecture, and to tailor the system to meet all the specific mission requirements,” said Dave Schreck, vice president and general manager for Military Avionics and Helicopters at Collins Aerospace. “MMA enables customers to select from a superset of off-the-shelf capabilities, which really maximizes what we can provide for any given budget. In this case, we created a solution that is custom fit to the needs of the Indonesian Air Force.”


Andi Fahrurrozi, CEO of GMF, added, “We are delighted to work with Collins Aerospace to jointly modernize the C-130H owned by the Indonesian Air Force. GMF, as a proud Indonesian provider appointed by the Ministry of Defense, believes this prestigious project can be done in a timely manner by working closely with Collins Aerospace. This project is a part of GMF's effort to diversify the business and support the defense industry to rejuvenate the fleet and improve flight safety.”

By upgrading to Flight2™, the Indonesian Air Force’s C-130H will be in compliance with the most recent International Civil Aviation Organization standards, while also equipping it with a tactical advantage in military operations.
Collins Aerospace has delivered over 2,900 Flight2™ solutions for military fixed-wing and rotary-wing aircraft including 370 C-130s upgraded, or on contract to be upgraded, in 16 different countries. More C-130 upgrades have been fitted with avionics from Collins than from any other single provider in the world.


*About Collins Aerospace*
Collins Aerospace is a leader in technologically advanced and intelligent solutions for the global aerospace and defense industry. Collins Aerospace has the extensive capabilities, comprehensive portfolio and broad expertise to solve customers’ toughest challenges and to meet the demands of a rapidly evolving global market. For more information, visit CollinsAerospace.com.
*
About GMF AeroAsia*
With more than 70 years of experience in aircraft maintenance, GMF AeroAsia continues to grow and has now served more than 600 customers from five continents and 60 countries. GMF is currently the only domestic MRO in Indonesia that holds certificates from FAA, EASA, and CASA. GMF was also honored as a "High-Quality MRO" by the FAA in 2017 and named as a "Low-Risk MRO" by FAA in 2016. In 2017, GMF has also listed itself on the Indonesia Stock Exchange as the first Indonesian MRO to become a public company.

GMF now has the capability to maintain Boeing 737CL, 737 NG, 747s, 777s, Airbus A320s, A330s, ATR 72s, CRJ1000s, and is committed to continuously adding more capabilities. With four hangars, including Hangar 4 — the largest narrow-body hangar in the world — 47 station line maintenance centers spread all over the world, and more than 5000 of the best personnel, GMF is ready to expand and become part of the Top 10 MRO in The World.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*TNI AL DAN RAN(ROYAL AUSTRALIAN NAVY) NEW HORIZON 2021 EXERCISE*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
*M3 Amphibious Pontoon Bridge*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Ada berita baru di sini :









KFX/IFX News and Development


KF 21/IFX is planned to have capability to control several drone planes under its command https://www.janes.com/defence-news/news-detail/adex-2021-kai-reveals-fa-50-loyal-wingman-concept-for-kf-21



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

General Andika Perkasa is approved by parliament (Commission 1) as Indonesia new Armed Force General. Currently he is Army General. He will be appointed as Armed Force General soon.

Photo with parliament members

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 182

why they picked garuda boeing? not airbus

*Boeing 777-ER paint job in 2020*

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 182

Dalam rangka apel gelar kesiapan Latihan Pertempuran Kota (Purkota), Prajurit “Gung-Ho” Yonif 1 Marinir melaksanakan demo Close Qurter Battle (CQB) di Lapangan Apel Mako Pasmar 2 Gedangan, Sidoarjo, Jawa Timur. Rabu 








Marines Truck Acmat VLRA 4x4, rare seen this one

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Army uses civilian RO-RO vessel to transport Leopard tanks. We have many Ro Ro vessels serving Java-Sumatra strait (Sunda Strait), as this 2 islands are where both majority of our people and industry are located.


----------



## Indos

More on recent Marine exercise in Siduarjo, East Java


----------



## Indos

Older news but still relevant, as we only have 1.1 billion USD for MRCA program approved by MoF so better use it for F 16 V as it is intended to fill previous F 5 squadron. 

The squadron is in Iswahyudi base where there are already F 16 C/D and F 16 MLU. It means the infrastructure and trained technicians are already ready. Weapons are ready to use (AMRAMM/Sidewinder/Maverick), while separate acquisition to buy more AMRAMM and Sidewinder have already been approved by Minister of Planning ( I believe MoF also has approved as well)






------------------------------------------------------

*Lockheed Martin: F-16 Viper Combat Aircraft That Fits Indonesia's Needs*​
Kompas.com - 21/05/2021, 16:09 WIB




F-16 Block 72 or nicknamed the Viper. (Lockheed Martin)









Lockheed Martin: F-16 Viper Pesawat Tempur yang Sesuai Kebutuhan Indonesia Halaman all - Kompas.com


Lockheed Martin berbicara tentang kesempatan F-16 Block 72 menjadi bagian dari TNI-AU, di tengah rencana pemerintah membeli jet tempur lain. Halaman all




tekno.kompas.com


----------



## Indos

*(WEBINAR) From Weapons Procurement to Defence Investment*

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *(WEBINAR) From Weapons Procurement to Defence Investment*



Alman Helvast is wrong by saying PTDI only can produce 48 IFX. The statement is not logic since Korean will be very happy if we can produce let say 200 IFX since 80 % of the profits will go to them ( due to their stake is 80 %). And Alman is also wrong by saying PTDI will not get 20 % profit since it is just a logical business wise that who ever invest 20 % development in a project so they will get 20 % profit from the sales. Not only money, but also PTDI human source are used in the development phase since 2011. It is just a very basic understanding which every one should have understood.

AH is some what acting like a sales agent of Rafale since the company consultant he is working is likely getting the fund from French company. It is actually where they very likely get the money to run the company. The CEO is like French if he talks in English. We can see his tendency when he twits in twitter.

This is why I always said that AH has good informant inside Indonesia Defense Minister and also Finance Minister, something that is not a rare capabilty if you have experience working as journalist and has many friends or channels inside the institutions that is related to your specialist as reporter/journalist. He is also quite good thinker but we should be keep being critical with what he said and put even more critical tendency if he talks something that is related to the competitor of Rafale or any French products ( since the consultant seems to focus on French defense products). KF 21/IFX is a competitor of our Mindef Rafale acquisition plan since we have limited budget to spend on MRCA program.

While PT LEN Industry cannot say anything about KF21/IFX since the project belongs to Defense Minister, the institution that currently serve as their main customer for defense products. Better be careful on making statement about that.


----------



## Indos

*Madiun, East Java*

TA-50 Golden Eagle


----------



## Indos

South Korea DAPA Minister, Gang Eun-ho, met with Meutya Hafid, Chairman of Commission 1 DPR (Indonesian Parliament) and several parliament members from Commission 1 where defense is one of the commission focus.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458354832629125120
Translation:

"Annyeonghaseyo yeorobun! This morning, Commission I of the DPR RI met with HE Mr. Gang Eun-ho, DAPA (Minister of Defense Acquisition Program Administration Korea) to discuss efforts to improve bilateral relations between Korea and Indonesia, especially in the defense sector"

---------------------------------------------

Mr Gang then will be present in KF21/IFX negotiation that takes place in Jakarta, 9-11 November. The negotiation can be extended into Friday if necessary.


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH

*S. Korea, Indonesia finalize fighter jet costs amid default rumors*

*



*
(Defense Acquisition Program Administration)

By Choi Si-young

Published : Nov 11, 2021 - 18:32 Updated : Nov 11, 2021 - 19:24

South Korea and Indonesia reached an agreement Wednesday on the payment Indonesia would have to make for their joint fighter jet project after concerns for months that Jakarta could default on the deal to produce a cheaper, less-stealthy alternative to the US-made F-35.

The KF-21 program -- in which Indonesia seeks a 20 percent share and technology know-how while Korea holds the rest -- aims to mass produce jets as early as 2027, but the Southeast Asian nation had hardly paid its contributions to the project worth at least 8 trillion won ($6.7 billion).

A COVID-hit local economy was reportedly one of the reasons behind the delay, though Seoul denied that Jakarta had asked it to either cut its burden in half or approve a loan for its contributions and help build local production lines.

“Indonesia will make payments over the next five years until 2026, and thirty percent of that would be in-kind transfers,” South Korea’s Defense Acquisition Program Administration said, without elaborating.

The arms procurement agency said the two countries will discuss what goods or assets to use instead of cash at a separate meeting later, with one DAPA official saying they could involve natural resources.

In April, President Moon Jae-in hailed the prototype of the KF-21, known as Boramae, as the backbone of the Air Force that marks a new era of a more self-reliant military, at the unveiling ceremony.

The project, first conceived in 2001, gained traction in 2010 when Indonesia agreed to shoulder costs in exchange for technology transfer. But South Korea had since faced difficulties in securing key software from the US for its 4.5-generation warplanes, and payments from Indonesia.

Seoul had repeatedly played down rumors that Jakarta could walk off, saying a pullout would not affect the program. Korea expects to produce 120 jets, while Indonesia is responsible for making 48 jets and is given one prototype along with the technology know-how.

“We have a separate routine, so what we make here goes to our storage and what Indonesians build there goes to theirs,” a DAPA official said, though he declined to confirm the exact number of jets scheduled for production for security reasons.

The weapons buyer said 32 Indonesian workers are currently working here alongside Korean engineers, and the number will hit 100 by December. Indonesia represents Southeast Asia’s largest defense market.

By Choi Si-young (siyoungchoi@heraldcorp.com









S. Korea, Indonesia finalize fighter jet costs amid default rumors


South Korea and Indonesia reached an agreement Wednesday on the payment Indonesia would have to make for their joint fighter jet project after concerns for months that Jakarta could default on the deal to produce a cheaper, less-stealthy alternative to the US-made F-35. The KF-21 program -- in...



www.koreaherald.com


----------



## Indos

Now it is time to celebrate @Whizzack @nufix @182

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Intermezzo


----------



## Indos

F 16 Patrolling in the morning







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460062625170001923


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Older news but still relevant, as we only have 1.1 billion USD for MRCA program approved by MoF so better use it for F 16 V as it is intended to fill previous F 5 squadron.
> 
> The squadron is in Iswahyudi base where there are already F 16 C/D and F 16 MLU. It means the infrastructure and trained technicians are already ready. Weapons are ready to use (AMRAMM/Sidewinder/Maverick), while separate acquisition to buy more AMRAMM and Sidewinder have already been approved by Minister of Planning ( I believe MoF also has approved as well)
> 
> View attachment 791353
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Lockheed Martin: F-16 Viper Combat Aircraft That Fits Indonesia's Needs*​
> Kompas.com - 21/05/2021, 16:09 WIB
> View attachment 791355
> 
> F-16 Block 72 or nicknamed the Viper. (Lockheed Martin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lockheed Martin: F-16 Viper Pesawat Tempur yang Sesuai Kebutuhan Indonesia Halaman all - Kompas.com
> 
> 
> Lockheed Martin berbicara tentang kesempatan F-16 Block 72 menjadi bagian dari TNI-AU, di tengah rencana pemerintah membeli jet tempur lain. Halaman all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tekno.kompas.com



Just to clarify, 1.1 billion USD which is approved by Minister of Finance is for total foreign loan, not MRP as suggested by an Indonesian member in other forum. It is also what is stated by Alman Helvas repeatedly. Rafale acquisition program has been there since early 2021 as shown by an Air Force event ( January or February) and both Minister of Planning and Minister of Finance havent approved Rafale acquisition program in their April decision which is revealed by AH and also Jane Defense who has read the approved program document from their sources.

The 1.1 billion USD for total foreign loan for MRCA program (2020-2024) is actually a slashed from 1.6 billion USD approved by Minister of Planning for* total* foreign loan for MRCA program (2020-2024). The total foreign loan approval for Air Force has been presented by Air Force commander and it is posted in their official Youtube channel in the beginning of 2021. It is based on approved foreign loan by Minister of Planning, but it hasnt passed Minister of Finance office yet who has veto right to slash the figure further. I have posted the screenshot from the YT channel in this thread in early 2021. Minister of Finance then slashed it further into 1.1 billion USD ( base on AH statement in his article in CNBC Indonesia and other social platforms).

FREEM acquisition is also not yet approved by both vital ministers in relation to budget ( once again comes from AH), so not yet an effective contract, similar like what happen with Indonesia reported Rafale contract. 

Basically this 1.1 billion USD foreign loan approval for MRCA program in Jokowi second term ( 2020-2024) is a replacement from SU 35 acquisition program that has similar figure. So as Minister of Planning and Minister of Finance in first Jokowi period have approved 1.1 billion USD acquisition for 11 SU 35 planes and associated equipment/spares/training, it makes them much easier to approve similar program with similar figure in Jokowi second term acquisition program while cancelling SU 35 acquisition program due to CAATSA from USA


----------



## Indos

*I want to post it once more. Indonesian Air Force F 16 planes doing patrolling in the morning*

I believe 1.1 billion USD total foreign loan is enough for a squadron of F16 V to fill our F 5 squadron in Madiun, East Java. It is the pressing needs for Indonesian Air Force at the moment. All the infrastructure, trained technicians, and trained pilots have already been there, including the weapons.

F 16 V also has additional fuel tank attached on its body which will make them able to reach Natuna directly from Madiun and go back to base in Madiun without refueling if we ordered them. The operation cost is also much cheaper than double engine Rafale and F 15 EX. Lockheed Martin also has offered F 16 upgrade program into V standard for our 33 F 16 if we want to upgrade it further maybe after 2030's. As current MLU and upgrade F 16 program conducted in Indonesia, so future upgrade program would possibly be conducted in Indonesia as well.









The F-16 Block 72 for Indonesia: The Ideal Bridge to 5th Gen Capabilities


The F-16 Block 72 is the latest version of the F-16 and delivers cutting-edge technology to the Indonesian Air Force (IDAF) in the most advanced F-16 configuration on the market today.




www.lockheedmartin.com





It is the cheapest and most effective option to take while we are waiting KF21/IFX to complete its development program in 2026 (inshaAllah) and make KF 21/IFX our backbone fighters in the future, just like what Jokowi has stated when he was present in KF21 roll out ceremony in South Korea via video conference.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460062625170001923


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> *I want to post it once more. Indonesian Air Force F 16 planes doing patrolling in the morning*
> 
> I believe 1.1 billion USD total foreign loan is enough for a squadron of F16 V to fill our F 5 squadron in Madiun, East Java. It is the pressing needs for Indonesian Air Force at the moment. All the infrastructure, trained technicians, and trained pilots have already been there, including the weapons.
> 
> F 16 V also has additional fuel tank attached on its body which will make them able to reach Natuna directly from Madiun and go back to base in Madiun without refueling if we ordered them. The operation cost is also much cheaper than double engine Rafale and F 15 EX. Lockheed Martin also has offered F 16 upgrade program into V standard for our 33 F 16 if we want to upgrade it further maybe after 2030's. As current MLU and upgrade F 16 program conducted in Indonesia, so future upgrade program would possibly be conducted in Indonesia as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The F-16 Block 72 for Indonesia: The Ideal Bridge to 5th Gen Capabilities
> 
> 
> The F-16 Block 72 is the latest version of the F-16 and delivers cutting-edge technology to the Indonesian Air Force (IDAF) in the most advanced F-16 configuration on the market today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lockheedmartin.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the cheapest and most effective option to take while we are waiting KF21/IFX to complete its development program in 2026 (inshaAllah) and make KF 21/IFX our backbone fighters in the future, just like what Jokowi has stated when he was present in KF21 roll out ceremony in South Korea via video conference.
> 
> View attachment 793725
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460062625170001923



On the contrary, in my opinion it's now actually more prudent for us to get the Rafale ASAP, and not the F-16V, now that we have fully re-committed ourselves to the KF-21 project... 

Your reasoning regarding the available budget, existing facilities, familiarity with Pilots and technicians are mostly correct of course.. though I would add that the F-16V is already a very different beast compared to our existing F-16 fleet that we will still need to upgrade or add more facilities, re-train our pilots and technicians to be able to operate and maintain the Viper properly... however looking through the geostrategic and diversification aspect, getting F-16V and KF-21 will actually make us too dependent on the US and their whims... Let's face it, KF-21 although is nominally a Korean product, uses a lot of US tech, components and knowhow.. LM is also major partner for KAI.. which means the US has a lot of veto power over that jet... buying that jet is almost no different to buying a US jet, in some ways it's probably worse... while buying a US jet will get the buyer some goodwill from the US, buying the KF-21 won't, but the buyer will still face the same restrictions as buying and operating a US jet... on the other hand I support the KFX project as it gives us hands on experience in designing and building a fighter jet from scratch. 

And that is why, in keeping with our diversification strategy of not putting all our eggs in one basket, I don't agree us getting Vipers... we need the Rafale not only for it's capabilities but also for diversification purposes... in the medium future (2030's) I would like to see our F-16s replaced by KF-21s, and our Sukhoi fleet replaced by Rafale... however if we still need to buy a US fighter, then we should insist on getting the F-15 Eagle II and not the Viper... Viper won't be giving us any new capabilities compared to KF-21 or Rafale... That being said, I hope we can upgrade all our existing F-16s to (or close to) Viper standard if possible...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> On the contrary, in my opinion it's now actually more prudent for us to get the Rafale ASAP, and not the F-16V, now that we have fully re-committed ourselves to the KF-21 project...
> 
> Your reasoning regarding the available budget, existing facilities, familiarity with Pilots and technicians are mostly correct of course.. though I would add that the F-16V is already a very different beast compared to our existing F-16 fleet that we will still need to upgrade or add more facilities, re-train our pilots and technicians to be able to operate and maintain the Viper properly... however looking through the geostrategic and diversification aspect, getting F-16V and KF-21 will actually make us too dependent on the US and their whims... Let's face it, KF-21 although is nominally a Korean product, uses a lot of US tech, components and knowhow.. LM is also major partner for KAI.. which means the US has a lot of veto power over that jet... buying that jet is almost no different to buying a US jet, in some ways it's probably worse... while buying a US jet will get the buyer some goodwill from the US, buying the KF-21 won't, but the buyer will still face the same restrictions as buying and operating a US jet... on the other hand I support the KFX project as it gives us hands on experience in designing and building a fighter jet from scratch.
> 
> And that is why, in keeping with our diversification strategy of not putting all our eggs in one basket, I don't agree us getting Vipers... we need the Rafale not only for it's capabilities but also for diversification purposes... in the medium future (2030's) I would like to see our F-16s replaced by KF-21s, and our Sukhoi fleet replaced by Rafale... however if we still need to buy a US fighter, then we should insist on getting the F-15 Eagle II and not the Viper... Viper won't be giving us any new capabilities compared to KF-21 or Rafale... That being said, I hope we can upgrade all our existing F-16s to (or close to) Viper standard if possible...



I will try to respond this with some lengthy writing, I will try to see some free time to do it within this week, maybe in Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> I will try to respond this with some lengthy writing, I will try to see some free time to do it within this week, maybe in Saturday or Sunday.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460864952877535236
Can you tell what is going on here ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460864952877535236
> Can you tell what is going on here ?



It is already clear, read the twitter, he is now our new Armed Force Commander

Parliament visited General Andika Perkasa house to check on his wealth before giving approval to him

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> It is already clear, read the twitter, he is now our new Armed Force Commander
> 
> Parliament visited General Andika Perkasa house to check on his wealth before giving approval to him


I am not aware of the structure of your forces that is why I was confused. How many four star Generals are there. I am assuming one is head of Army and one is head of Navy and one is head of your Air Force.


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> I am not aware of the structure of your forces that is why I was confused. How many four star Generals are there. I am assuming one is head of Army and one is head of Navy and one is head of your Air Force.



He is the commander of Armed Force. He commands Army, Air Force, and Navy. We also have Army commander, Air Force commander, Navy commander. I think it is a universal structure for any Armed Force in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Dubai, 18 November 2021* – The Indonesia Ministry of Defence has placed an order for two Airbus A400M aircraft in multirole tanker and transport configuration.

The contract, which will become effective in 2022, will bring the total number of A400M operators to ten nations. The agreement includes a complete maintenance and training support package. A Letter of Intent was also signed for the future acquisition of four additional A400M aircraft.

”This new order will further expand the A400M footprint in the Asia-Pacific region. The A400M offers outstanding capabilities to Indonesia, providing its air force with the perfect platform to deliver large and heavy loads into remote areas and multiplying its airpower projection thanks to reliable aerial refuelling capabilities,” said Michael Schoellhorn, CEO of Airbus Defence and Space.

Capable of operating from rough and short runways, the A400M will strengthen the Indonesian Air Force’s airlift capabilities to rapidly respond to any crisis, demonstrated in the aftermath of the earthquake and subsequent tsunami that struck the country in 2018. The A400M was the first large airlifter able to deliver heavy loads like fuel trucks and excavators as well as food, clothes and medical supplies using a damaged and short runway in Palu (Central Sulawesi, Indonesia).

“The A400M is a truly multi-role platform and will greatly enhance the Indonesian Air Force’s tactical air-to-air capabilities. This aircraft will play a key role in other key missions including paratrooping and heavy cargo transportation. We are also looking at additional A400M acquisition in the near term, with future A400M developments such as firefighting an important capability we are exploring jointly with Airbus. The A400M will become a national asset and the cornerstone for Human Assistance and Disaster Response missions, beyond its tactical and air-to-air capabilities,” said Prabowo Subianto, Minister of Defence of the Republic of Indonesia.

The A400M can carry heavy and outsize loads across strategic distances, deliver these into tactical locations, while offering the added aerial refuelling capability. An ideal solution to meet air forces’ multirole tanker and transport aircraft requirements.

With the ability to fly fast and at high and extremely low altitudes, the A400M is the ideal platform for refuelling fighter and other major aircraft by means of two underwing refuelling pods. Its built-in air-to-air refuelling capability allows rapid reconfiguration as a tanker, making it easily adaptable to changing operational scenarios and missions. This adaptability is unique to the A400M, which can itself also be refuelled in flight. 









Indonesia Ministry of Defence orders two Airbus A400Ms


The Indonesia Ministry of Defence has placed an order for two Airbus A400M aircraft in multirole tanker and transport configuration.




www.airbus.com


----------



## Whizzack

It's official..!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461237273220067329








Indonesia Ministry of Defence orders two Airbus A400Ms


The Indonesia Ministry of Defence has placed an order for two Airbus A400M aircraft in multirole tanker and transport configuration.




www.airbus.com





One more reason now on why we should get the Rafale instead of Viper.. 😁


----------



## Indos

Cheap F 16 planes are being offered, pick 16 of them with lowest operating hours then we can ask USA to allow us refurbish and upgrade it inside the country with the help of Lockheed Martin. This will be more than enough to fill our former F 5 Squadron with 16 strong F 16 Block 52 or if possible into Block 70/72 like what Taiwan gets









Klar til udsalg af brugte F-16-kampfly: Forsvaret kan tjene 'hundreder af millioner kroner'


Næste år kan de første otte af Flyvevåbnets aflagte jagerfly blive solgt til nye ejere.




www.dr.dk





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461618116497002497

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia Ministry of Defence orders two Airbus A400Ms*


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462025300854902784
We will see whether Rafale or F 16 V that will be picked from 1.1 billion USD total foreign loan approval for MRCA program (2020-2024)






I will respond to your previous argument later @Whizzack


----------



## Indos

Well after 5 C 130 Super-Hercules we just ordered, we buy this A 400 M for 2 planes and 4 planes are in pipeline, waiting the financing.

A330 MRTT would be for special mission, beside AWACS plane

This is total approve foreign loan (2020-2024) from Bappenas for Air Force, while we dont know how much Finance Minister will slash it further, as for MRCA program it is slashed from 1.6 billion USD into 1.1 billion USD

See transport ( 1.5 billion USD) and special mission plane ( 1.5 billion USD)

There will likely be AWACS and A330 MRTT order next year or in 2023 if Finance Minister agree to finance it. KF 21/IFX is now set to only use Boom air refueling system (contrary to previous plan)


----------



## Indos

To make non Indonesian members more understanding, we also have domestic loans to finance domestic defense industry equipment.

*Break down for Air Force (domestic loan= local made defense equipment) 2020-2024*


----------



## Indos

Finally, Indonesian journalist, which is now represented by Kompas, the most respected Indonesian print media beside Tempo, makes a long report about KF 21/IFX program by using our own source (*Bappenas Head (Minister of Planning)*, Ministry of Defense spoke person, *Finance Ministry spokesperson*, Foreign Ministry high official and spokesperson ) instead of just translating Korean media like Yonhap. Although a bit confusing as in the end of the report, Kompas put Reuters/AFP as source.

I have urged Indonesian journalist to be more creative in making news about KF21/IFX, something that should be easily done since many good sources can be used to make the report from PTDI, Defense Ministery, Bappenas, Minister of Finance, ITB lectures and former Air Force generals/ pilots.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Coming from Google Translate and the photo comes from other source since I cannot copy paste all of their infographic and pictures posted in the report.

By B JOSIE SUSILO HARDIANTO
21 November 2021 07:51 WIB·

*KF-21 “Game Changer” Project*​South Korea together with Indonesia developed a fighter aircraft now named KF-21 Boramae. The move can be a milestone towards independence.








Proudly, South Korean President Moon Jae-in attended the Seoul International Aerospace & Defense Exhibition or ADEX sitting in the back seat of an FA-50 fighter jet. In front of hundreds of invited guests in attendance, Moon expressed his pride in the FA-50's performance. He praised his state -made fighter jets.

"I can feel the greatness of the FA-50 that we developed with our own technology," said Moon. He further stressed that it was time for the South Korean arms industry to become a global leader. He also expressed his support for the strengthening of the South Korean military which aims to build defense forces and cultivate peace.

The statement cannot be separated from the awareness of the situation and challenges in the region. For the record, before ADEX was held, in mid -October North Korea tested their ballistic missiles.

To support the strengthening of the domestic alutsista industry, South Korea has set aside at least 80 percent of its budget for the purchase of alutsista and its spare parts from domestic manufacturers. Its main focus is on a number of areas needed for future wars, such as artificial intelligence, drones, robots, and space.

"We envision a smart, but strong military based on advanced science and technology, and promote peace together with the international community," Moon added.

On the other hand, independence in the field of defense also boosted the South Korean foreign exchange. Based on data from the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI), the value of South Korean arms exports in the period 2016-2020 increased 210 percent higher than the export value of the period 2011-2015. Indonesia is one of the major users of South Korean products, including the KT-1 Woongbi, T-50i Golden Eagle, Changbogo submarine, and LPD.

Read also: RI-South Korea Continues Manufacture of KFX Fighter Aircraft

Related to defense cooperation, since 2014, Seoul and Jakarta have agreed to develop a 4.5-generation fighter aircraft, the KFX-IFX. Last April, at the headquarters of Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI), President Moon led the launch ceremony of the KFX prototype. In the ceremony attended by the Minister of Defense of the Republic of Indonesia Prabowo Subianto, KFX got a new name, KF-21 Boramae.

In the future, the Boramae developed to replace the US-made F-4 and F-5 will be the backbone of the South Korean Air Force. Despite the class difference and not as sophisticated as the US-made F-35, the technology embedded in the GE414-400K engine aircraft is quite qualified. In addition to the AESA radar developed by Hanwha Systems, Boramae is also projected to be capable of carrying a long -range missile, the Meteor.


Boramae, which is one of the milestones of South Korean military technology, marks what Moon calls a new era of South Korean national defense independence. "Whenever we need it, we can make it," Moon said.

That independence made South Korea not only profitable strategically, but also economically. In addition to increasing the capacity and capability of the domestic defense industry, exports of military products also spur economic growth. Dependence on the US as the main supplier of defense equipment to Seoul can also be gradually reduced.

Indonesia's involvement in the KF-21 project for a number of parties in the country is expected to trigger the same hope. Indonesia has become more independent in fulfilling defense equipment/weapons, including strategic defense equipment/ weapons.

Once covered in uncertainty since 2018 due to stagnation in funding, Indonesia at the beginning of this month finally agreed to continue to be involved in the development of the project. After a lengthy negotiation process, in addition to being exempted from the payment of value added tax on Boramae, which will become part of Indonesia, the payment by Jakarta for the project was also revised to 1.35 billion US dollars.

*Independence*

For some, the long -term sustainability of the project is a relief. The reason is, until now, for the fulfillment of fighter jets, Indonesia still depends on other countries. Indonesia is currently in the process of discussing the procurement of Rafale from France and F-15EX from the United States.


In a written reply sent to Kompas, the Public Relations Bureau of the Secretariat General of the Ministry of Defense (Ministry of Defense) mentioned that for the Rafale fighter aircraft procurement agreement, the Ministry is still waiting for the determination of the source of funding from the Ministry of Finance. For the procurement of F-15EX, the current position is still in the negotiation stage between the US and Indonesia.

Read also: RI-South Korea Continues Manufacture of KFX Fighter Aircraft

With the Rafale and F-15EX procurement plans, the F-16 Viper purchase plan will be diverted to the F-15EX procurement. Related to SU-35, as reported, although the purchase contract has been signed, so far it is still constrained by CAATSA and OFAC sanctions from the US.

No wonder if the continuity of the KF-21/IFX development process can open the door of hope. Moreover, as conveyed by the Public Relations Bureau of the Secretariat General of the Ministry of Finance, the continuation of cooperation refers to the decision of President Joko Widodo. The cooperation is expected to be implemented in real steps to increase Indonesia's ability to build its infrastructure independently.

In the KF-21/IFX project, the national defense industry involved is PT Dirgantara Indonesia. "As a result of initial discussions with South Korea, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) asked to be the sole supplier (50 percent) of wings, tails, and other parts or (pylons)," said the Public Relations Bureau of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

In a separate interview, Bappenas Chief Suharso Monoarfa assessed the importance of the national defense industry's involvement in defense equipment procurement. Indonesia, according to him, has experience in making airplanes.

In addition to being able to design aircraft platforms, including the CN235 and N250, Indonesia is currently in the global supply chain for Airbus, Boeing, and Embraer. Indonesia, according to Suharso, has a capacity that cannot be underestimated.

Referring to the development of the N250, Indonesia has mastered aircraft design since the 1990s. Indonesia was even able to fly the N250, which has the ability to fly by wire, in August 1995. The aircraft was 100 percent built by Indonesian experts.

Also read: F-16 Viper, F-15EX, Rafale, or SU-35

"Making the aircraft that is important is the design, avionics, radar, electricity, etc. will adapt to the design and construction of the aircraft," said Suharso.

Regarding KF-21/IFX, Suharso argued that Indonesia also wants to have the strength to build its defense industry. On the other hand, according to him, there is a need for appropriate and wide spatial support for Indonesian researchers and experts to develop themselves.

KOMPAS/ANGGER PUTRANTO
A number of F-16 aircraft maneuvered in the TNI Joint Exercise entitled Dharma Yudha 2019 in Situbondo, Wednesday (11/9/2019). As many as 12,000 soldiers from three levels of the TNI held a war simulation rehearsal based on the integration of communications via satellite or known as Network Centric Warfare.

Military technology engineering, according to him, such as passive radar, to design and build aircraft can be used for civilian interests, such as mitigation and disaster response. In addition, Indonesia also needs to maintain the sustainability of the technology it already has, including fighter aircraft technology obtained from the ownership of F-16s and T-50s.

*Trust*

In the perspective of international cooperation, sustainability is important to build mutual trust, both bilaterally and globally. Referring to the data of the Investment Coordinating Agency (BKPM), the realization of investment from South Korea is uphill.

In the first quarter of 2021, South Korean investment realization ranked third after Singapore and China. Its value reached 851.1 million US dollars, higher than the realization of US and Japanese investments, which were 447.1 million US dollars and 322.7 million US dollars, respectively. That achievement cannot be separated from the close Special Strategic Partnership between Indonesia and South Korea.

Contacted separately, the Director General of Asia Pacific and Africa of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Abdul Kadir Jailani, said that opportunities for cooperation with South Korea in the field of defense or alutsista remained wide open. "One of them can be seen from the continuation of the joint fighter aircraft project, which involves national strategic industries. In addition to the field of technology, cooperation is also open to increase human resources in the field, "said Kadir through a message sent through the WhatsApp service.

As BKPM's positive note, Kadir said, the strength of the cooperation was also seen in the realization of South Korean investment in Indonesia. Citing BKPM data, Kadir said that in the second quarter of this year, South Korea's direct investment rose again to 1.1 billion US dollars.

"The increase in South Korean investment in Indonesia is inseparable from the high priority of South Korea towards Indonesia, especially as a special strategic partner. South Korea's New Southern Policy is indeed aimed at increasing cooperation with ASEAN countries, "said Kadir added.

Not surprisingly, the development of KF-21/IFX is expected to be part of the concrete steps of the partnership. In addition, this project could also be an opportunity for Indonesia to go higher independently.

(AFP/Reuters)









KF-21 Proyek ”Pengubah Permainan”


Korea Selatan bersama Indonesia mengembangkan pesawat tempur yang kini dinamai KF-21 Boramae. Langkah itu dapat menjadi tonggak pencapaian menuju kemandirian.




www.kompas.id


----------



## Indos

I doubt Bappenas and Finance Ministry will allow Prabowo proposal to get through their offices. The proposal is to finance Rafale and F15 EX ( out side the already approved 1.1 billion USD total foreign loan for MRCA program (2020-2024) ) and I also believe it is also mean to finance FREEM acquisition. Even I still have doubt that total 20 billion USD defense acquisition program ( both finance from foreign loan for foreign made defense equipment and domestic loan for domestic defense equipment) for Jokowi second term (2020-2024) that have been approved by Minister of Planning will go just smoothly and not being slashed further by Minister of Finance. We have seen MRCA program total foreign loan has been slashed by Minister of Finance into 1.1 billion USD from 1.6 billion USD ( approved by Minister of Planning).

This is because based on the law Indonesia should bring backs its conservative and prudent economic policy in capping budget deficit into only 3 % of GDP at 2023. In 2021, the figure is still above 5 %. Next year FM has already target the figure into around 4 %. Not easy to bring down the level while the spending is targeted to be the same as in 2021, although tax collection do increase YoY at 18 % this year. Finance Ministry will likely be quite prudent to withstand debt to GDP ratio no more than 45 % until Jokowi second administration is ended in the end of 2024. For information, Indonesia starts raising its budget deficit in 2020 into around 6 % from its long conservative cap at 3 % due to Pandemic related economic situation, where stimulus is needed to cushion the economic negative impact. 

Even next year defense spending has been revealed and only able to make RMP (Rupiah Murni Pendamping) that only able to absorb a fraction of total foreign loan for defense equipment that have been approved by Minister of Planning (Bappenas). Total for 2021-2022 will be only 5.8 billion USD foreign loan while for 2022 they only can try to absorb around 4.8 billion USD foreign loan for defense equipment acquisition.

As I said in my previous comment in KFX/IFX thread, total foreign loan that will be absorbed until the end of Jokowi administration will likely at 15 billion USD or smaller. This figure is only enough to finance the priority program needed for our Armed Force modernization program, including 1.1 billion USD to fill previous F 5 squadron where the planes have all been grounded years ago, to make the Squadron maintain their flying skills other squadron lends them 3 Su 30 planes.

Jane Defense has made a model and predict Indonesia defense budget will be decreasing in 2023-2024 compared to approved 2022 defense budget. Even if the defense budget can be maintained to have similar figure like in 2022 number, the figure of RMP will only allow them to get similar foreign loan as in 2022 which is 4.8 billion USD.

One of the reason is also due to Jokowi decision to have defense investment policy that will focus on developing our own local defense industry. This policy has been implemented since Jokowi first administration period (2014-2019), and in 2022 it is also very well implemented as defense acquisition budget is 50;50 % for foreign defense equipment and local defense equipment.

If I am not mistaken, President has also made President Regulation recently (Perpres) where defense acquisition budget should be spend annually at 50:50 balance between local defense equipment and foreign defense equipment. Personally I support Jokowi defense policy since it will bring our nation into more independency in term of acquiring defense equipment. It is a long term vision and need long term commitment as well.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------









Lower budget deficit to help Indonesia face global risks in 2022


The government expects Indonesia’s state budget deficit for this year to be much smaller than expected, bolstering the country’s fiscal strength as policymakers anticipate new global economic risks next year that could undermine financial system stability.




www.thejakartapost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Prabowo Subianto speech in IISS conference


----------



## Indos

*Suggestion of the TNI Commander to the Minister of Defense: Purchase of defense equipment must be realistic according to the budget*


Widya Michella
Monday, 22 November 2021 - 16:13 WIB







*JAKARTA* - The *TNI Commander* General Andika Perkasa suggested to the Minister of Defense ( *Menhan) Prabowo Subianto* that the planned purchase of the Main Weapon System Equipment ( *Alutsista* ) adjusts the available budget. The government since 2000 has only budgeted for the purchase of defense equipment on average below 1% of the Gross Domestic Product (GDP).

"That's a realistic capability because the government also has responsibilities to other sectors, not only defense. For me as a user, we propose to the Minister of Defense the purchase of only realistic defense equipment, which is in accordance with the budget we have. But on the selection, the selection of defense equipment should be getting more and more efficient," Andika said during a visit to the Navy Headquarters on Jalan Cilangkap Raya, Monday (22/11/2021).

He advised the Minister of Defense to buy Alutsista that is in accordance with technological developments for all Matra (Military branches) . "So even though the defense equipment is the same, the ability is double, triple and maybe even able to handle several defense equipment," he said.

Read also: *Candidate for TNI Commander General Andika Asked not to tamper with the Procurement of Alutsista*

According to the TNI Commander, with a limited budget, Indonesia can maximize it more effectively. "That's the maximum we can get, and the strength of our national security defense is also not only determined by the main weapon system, but there are other variables that will help to strengthen national security and defense," he said.

Regarding the development of defense equipment, said Andika, that is the authority of the Minister of Defense. Especially for the 2020-2024 period, it has been completed since 2019. The proposals were submitted by each TNI Chief of Staff until it was finally decided by the Minister of Defense and the government.

"So we have to be realistic, while the budget for development in the next five years has been completed and is under the Ministry of Defense. So we follow all long-term planning, relatively there will be no very basic changes," he said.









Saran Panglima TNI ke Menhan: Pembelian Alutsista Harus Realistis Sesuai Anggaran


Panglima TNI Jenderal Andika Perkasa menyarankan kepada Menhan Prabowo Subianto agar rencana pembelian Alutsista menyesuaikan anggaran yang tersedia. Panglima TNI...




nasional.sindonews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*Joint Press Statement Menlu RI-Menlu Prancis: Perdalam Kemitraan Strategis untuk 2022-2027 | ENG SUB*

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Angkasa Yudha Exercise,

This week

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Location : East Jakarta-West Java - East Jakarta

Departure from Halim base, East Jakarta and then Drop in cargo in Kertajati Airport, West Java, and come back to home base in Halim again without refueling.


----------



## Indos

An Australian Army special forces soldier (right) from the Special Air Service Regiment and an Indonesian Army special forces soldier from Kopassus (Group III) prepare to conduct a full-mission profile training activity using an Australian-made Indonesian Army Bushmaster protected mobility vehicle during Exercise Dawn Komodo 2021 in Serang, West Java, Indonesia


----------



## Indos

*Intermezo*

Jokowi took train to go to President Palace in Bogor from President Office in Jakarta 






President Palace in Bogor, West Java

Jokowi with his grandson

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Maintenance of Indonesian F 16 squadrons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Jungle training

Bandung, West Java














Bandung, West Java capital

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Squadron 15 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

This channel is quite credible since the writer is former Jane Defense reporter. There is English translation on the video.

News :

1. Airbus offer 6 Eurofighter planes to Indonesia ( they know we only have 1.1 billion USD approved foreign loan from Finance Minister)
2. Indonesia MOD has proposed 1.6 billion USD acquisition program for military satellite to Minister of Planning and Minister of Finance.
3. Airbus offers helicopters to Indonesian Armed Force ( by using its close cooperation with our Aerospace company, PTDI)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*Kedutaan Besar Inggris Dukung PAL dalam Proyek Frigate*
03 Dec 2021/ Posted By Admin 






Dalam rangka memperkuat hubungan diplomasi antara Inggris dan Indonesia, Kedutaan Besar Inggris untuk Indonesia dan Timor Leste menyambangi PT PAL Indonesia (Persero), Duta Besar Inggris Owen Jenkins dan British Prosperity Honorary Consur Ivy Kamadjaja disambut oleh Chief Marketing Official (CMO) PAL Wilgo Zainar di Kantor PAL, Surabaya, 02 Desember 2021.

Didampingi oleh jajaran Kepala Divisi PAL Indonesia Wilgo menyampaikan dalam sambutannya, PAL Indonesia telah lama memiliki kerjasama strategis dengan industri lokal di Inggris, dan kunjungan Kedutaan Besar Inggris merupakan salah satu upaya memperkuat hubungan bisnis Gorvernment to Government (G2G), juga merupakan bentuk implementasi dukungan internasional bagi kemajuan PAL Indonesia.

“Kerjasama kami dengan perusahaan lokal Inggris selama ini berjalan dengan baik, dari peran sebagai global supplay chain, maupun dalam kaitan dengan lisensi, seperti BAE System Bofors dan juga Babcock,” ujar Wilgo.

Sebagai galangan kapal termodern di Indonesia, PAL memiliki manajemen rantai pasok berskala global atau Global Supply Chain. Dukungan Global Supply Chain memungkinkan PAL Indonesia dalam melakukan pemenuhan kebutuhan komponen kapal kombatan dan produk lainnya secara optimal.

Owen Jenkins menyambut dengan baik kerjasama yang telah dilakukan antara PAL Indonesia dengan perusahaan-perusahaan di Inggris. Owen juga memberi dukungan penuh dalam pembangunan kapal Frigate PAL Indonesia yang bekerjasama dengan Babcock International, dan berharap agar hubungan bilateral ini dapat memperkuat hubungan diplomasi antara Inggris dan Indonesia.

“Pemerintah Inggris merasa terhormat dengan adanya kerja sama Babcock International dengan PAL yang merupakan The Most Advance and Leading Naval Shipbuilding Industry,” ungkap Owen.

Owen menambahkan, kerjsama bisnis antara industri lokal di Inggris dan Indonesia dapat menjadi wadah Transfer of Technology (ToT) dan Transfer of Knowledge ToK), terutama bagi PT PAL Indonesia (Persero), Dubes Inggris tersebut juga berharap, kerjasamanya dengan PAL dapat memperkuat hubungan kemaritiman antara Indonesia dengan Inggris 


*British Embassy Supports PAL in Frigate Project*

03 Dec 2021/ Posted By Admin 




In order to strengthen diplomatic relations between Britain and Indonesia, the British Embassy to Indonesia and Timor Leste visited PT PAL Indonesia (Persero), British Ambassador Owen Jenkins and British Prosperity Honorary Consur Ivy Kamadjaja were welcomed by PAL Chief Marketing Official (CMO) Wilgo Zainar at PAL Office, Surabaya, 02 December 2021.

Accompanied by the Head of the PAL Indonesia Division, Wilgo said in his remarks, PAL Indonesia has long had strategic partnerships with local industries in the UK, and the visit of the British Embassy is one of the efforts to strengthen business relations with the Government to Government ( G2G), is also a form of implementation of international support for the progress of PAL Indonesia.

"Our cooperation with local British companies has been going well so far, from our role as a global supply chain, as well as in terms of licensing, such as BAE Systems Bofors and Babcock," said Wilgo.

As the most modern shipyard in Indonesia, PAL has a global supply chain management or Global Supply Chain. Global Supply Chain support enables PAL Indonesia to optimally fulfill the needs of combatant ship components and other products.

Owen Jenkins welcomes the cooperation that has been carried out between PAL Indonesia and companies in the UK. Owen also gives full support in the construction of the Indonesian PAL Frigate in collaboration with Babcock International, and hopes that this bilateral relationship can strengthen diplomatic relations between the UK and Indonesia.

"The British government is honored by Babcock International's collaboration with PAL, which is The Most Advance and Leading Naval Shipbuilding Industry," said Owen.

Owen added, business cooperation between local industries in the UK and Indonesia can be a forum for Transfer of Technology (ToT) and Transfer of Knowledge ToK, especially for PT PAL Indonesia (Persero), the British Ambassador also hopes that his collaboration with PAL can strengthen maritime relations between Indonesia and England

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Captured in Batam, Riau Islands province


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467066102056247300

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Indos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467066102056247300
> View attachment 799060



How many of these FA-50 golden eagle does Indonesia air force operate


----------



## Indos

List 2 ( I dont put LOI contract, only effective ones)

(2019-2021)

5 Super-Hercules






*Local Industry*

1 CN 235 MPA for Indonesian Navy






2 OPV from DRU






20.000 SS2 V5 Pindad






2 LPD from PT PAL Indonesia for hospital ships






2 Arrowhead 140 will be built in PT PAL Indonesia facility and PT Batamex shipyard






2 KCR 60 meter built by PT PAL Indonesia






Overhauling Cakra (401) submarine by PT PAL Indonesia






1 Tanker ship for Navy ( will be made by PT Batamex shipyard)

Previously Batamex delivers 1 tanker ships to Navy (November 2020)






MAUNG Pindad ( around 500)






Ammunition (PT Pindad)

*Electronics*

PT LEN Industry and foreign company (Thales) will modernize Usman Harun Corvette






There are more than this, this is what I can remember only and this is only big ticket order

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Titanium100 said:


> How many of these FA-50 golden eagle does Indonesia air force operate



16 TA 50i Golden Eagle ( radar, gutling, sidewinder, bomb), lost 2 of them. Current contract (2021) is to buy another 6 TA 50i Golden Eagle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

The fifth 60 meter missile boat (KCR60) is launched in PT PAL Indonesia facility Yesterday







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467461336166645760


----------



## The SC

Indonesia chooses the American F-15EX fighter and abandons the Russian Su-35 fighter, and Indonesia will get 6 F-15 Eagle II fighters before the end of 2022, according to the statement of the Indonesian Defense Minister..








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467851161785053187


----------



## Indos

The SC said:


> Indonesia chooses the American F-15EX fighter and abandons the Russian Su-35 fighter, and Indonesia will get 6 F-15 Eagle II fighters before the end of 2022, according to the statement of the Indonesian Defense Minister..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467851161785053187



This is old news in Indonesia. What our Defense Minister wants doesnt necessarily will happen since he needs to convince our Minister of Planning and Minister of Finance first. Currently the F 15 acquisition program hasnt been approved by those both ministers. It could some how been approved if the foreign loan (total contract) is not more than 1.1 billion USD, since it is the figure that our Finance Minister has approved.


----------



## Indos

Posted in Boeing South East Asia FB page at October 4 (Indonesian Armed Force Day)


----------



## Indos

Marine Force during Armada Day event about 2 days ago


----------



## Indos

Tank boat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

ANOA 2, 6X6 Blast Test


----------



## Indos

ANOA 2 Pindad


----------



## Indos

ANOA 2 Pindad was tested with 8 kilogram of TNT


----------



## Titanium100

Indos said:


> ANOA 2 Pindad
> 
> View attachment 799688



Do sell AVs to the UN?


----------



## Indos

Titanium100 said:


> Do sell AVs to the UN?



Indonesian troops (UN Contingent)


----------



## Zarvan

By the way we had so many members from Indonesia. Where are they now ?


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> By the way we had so many members from Indonesia. Where are they now ?



Left to Turkish forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Left to Turkish forum.



I am also a member there, any interesting development posted there I will try to post in here as well.


----------



## Titanium100

Indos said:


> Indonesian troops (UN Contingent)



It is a missed opportunity for profit


Indos said:


> I am also a member there, any interesting development posted there I will try post in here as well.



There is one horrible troll there called alphamike falsely wearing the indo flag


----------



## Indos

Titanium100 said:


> There is one horrible troll there called alphamike falsely wearing the indo flag



He is a Moderator there, together with @Viva_Viet

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

One KT-1B Wong Bee aircraft with registration number LL-0119 which has completed assembly at PT. Indonesian Aerospace, arrived at Adisutjipto Air Base, Wednesday (8/12/2021).

The KT-1B Wong Bee aircraft was flown directly from Husein Sastranegara Air Base, Bandung piloted by Danwingdikterbang Colonel Pnb Feri Yunaldi and Capt Nam Kim Eun, after landing at the Runway Baseops Adisutjipto Air Base, was greeted with special respect, in the form of a water salute by 2 water canons.
Upon arrival, at the Apron Skadik 102 Adisutjipto Air Base, the plane was greeted directly by Danskadik 102 Adisutjipto Air Base Major Pnb Ripdho Utomo.

Danlanud Adisutjipto Marsma TNI M. Yani Amirullah said that the KT-1B Wong Bee aircraft, which had just arrived, had finished carrying out the assembly process at PT. Dirgantara Indonesia, and it is planned that in the near future there will be 2 KT-1B Wong Bee aircraft.

Danlanud hopes that the KT-1 B Wong Bee aircraft can soon be fully functional in order to strengthen the 102nd Education Squadron in supporting the defense equipment for the education of Indonesian Air Force Aviation School Students.


----------



## Titanium100

Indos said:


> He is a Moderator there, together with @Viva_Viet



Viva-Viet is oright by all accounts.... but that guy Alpha-mika his an abomination.. Is he also online here.. What a waste of sperm


----------



## Battlion25

Indos said:


> He is a Moderator there[/USER]



I stopped going there alltogether strange community


----------



## Indos

*Bell Delivers Two Bell 505 Helicopters to the Indonesian Navy*

8 December 2021, 22:45 (CST)







*Surabaya, Indonesia (December 8, 2021)* – Bell Textron Inc., a Textron Inc. (NYSE:TXT) company, announced the successful sale and delivery of two Bell 505 helicopters to the Indonesian Navy. The newly acquired helicopters will be utilized as basic helicopter trainers.

“The Bell 505, which has surpassed 50,000 flight hours globally, is an excellent aircraft for training pilots to fly today’s modern aircraft with integrated glass flight decks, FADEC controlled engines, and other advanced technologies,” said Jose Jacinto Monge, managing director, Asia Pacific, Bell. “We are honored that the Indonesian Navy has selected the Bell 505 as its basic helicopter trainer, and we look forward to supporting the training of its next generation of rotorcraft pilots.”

This delivery brings the Indonesian Navy’s Bell fleet to five aircraft, which already includes three Bell 412 helicopters. More than 100 Bell helicopters are operating in the military and commercial segments in Indonesia.

Read more: 









Bell Delivers Two Bell 505 Helicopters to the Indonesian Navy


The newly acquired helicopters will be utilized as basic helicopter trainers.




news.bellflight.com


----------



## Indos

Old video, MLRS is made by state owned PT Dahana ( with the help of private company who make the truck body), the rocket, Rhan 122 B is developed and made by state owned PT Pindad and PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Indonesia Aerospace). Soon the rocket can be used for our Astros MLRS. There is also bigger caliber of Rhan rocket which is Rhan 450


----------



## Indos

One KT-1B Wong Bee aircraft with registration number LL-0119 which has finished carrying out assembly at PT Dirgantara Indonesia, arrived at Adisutjipto Air Base, Wednesday (12/8/2021)














Tradisi Water Salute Sambut Kedatangan Pesawat TNI AU KT-1B Wong Bee di Lanud Adisutjipto - Tribunnews.com


Setibanya, di Apron Skadik 102 Lanud Adisutjipto, pesawat tersebut, disambut langsung oleh Danskadik 102 Lanud Adisutjipto Mayor Pnb Ripdho Utomo.




www.tribunnews.com


----------



## Battlion25

Indos said:


> Hei guys, I think Sri Mulyani and Retno Marsudi are discussing about KF21/IFX program in Italia as Retno Marsudi is now a bridge between Indonesia and South Korea related to the program.......
> 
> This is when they are in Italia to participate in G20 meeting which starts Tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 788517
> 
> View attachment 788518



little bit greedy with the budget she should release couple of B's to prabowo


----------



## Indos

Battlion25 said:


> little bit greedy with the budget she should release couple of B's to prabowo



She has released about 5.8 billion USD foreign loan approval (2021-2022), later President Jokowi instructed that budget for defense equipment acquisition must be 50:50 for foreign and local sources then it will make DP (Down Payment of 15 pecent of total loan) for foreign defense acquisition gets smaller.

She is now understand the important of R&D as Finance Ministry is now have a program called LPDP around 1.7 billion USD per year to finance scholarship and R&D program. I hope this LPDP budget is increased and reach at least 2 billion USD in 2022. Other research program is funded by BRIN and Defense Minister ( defense related ).


----------



## Indos

1. Prabowo has agreed to only use 1.1 billion USD available foreign loan (2020-2024) to buy 6 Rafales (minus weapons)
2. France is also agree to decrease the contract amount from around 7 billion USD into 1.1 billion USD
3. Finance Minister is not agree yet

---------------------------------------------------------------
My comment :

Getting Rafale from France is not a diversification move, unless you get SU 35 from Russia. US and European Union is usually acting together in sanctioning nation. Our weak point is Papua rebellion group where majority Papuan are Christian. Same thing can happen when both USA and EU sanction Indonesia due to East Timor related event where East Timor population are majority Christian.

-----------------------------------------
Source

*EU Arms Embargo to Indonesia Lifted Despite Worsening Situation in the Archipelago*
17 Noviember 2005









EU Arms Embargo to Indonesia Lifted Despite Worsening Situation in the Archipelago







www.tni.org





*U.S. arms restrictions were first levied on Jakarta in 1991 *when Indonesian soldiers opened fire on a pro-independence demonstration, leaving more than 270 East Timorese dead. Indonesia later staged a military intervention in 1999 to prevent East Timor’s secession, killing more than 1,500 civilians and razing 70 percent of its infrastructure. In response, the United States and the European Union both imposed arms embargoes. *The European Union chose not to renew its ban in 2000.* (See ACT, January/February 2000.)

In February 2005, Washington reinstated Indonesia’s eligibility for the International Military Education and Training program in order to upgrade the quality of its officer corps. *In May 2005, the United States removed restrictions on nonlethal defense equipment such as communications and transpo*rt systems. The latest decision lifts the last remaining barrier, a ban on sale of lethal weaponry and related equipment. Still recovering from the Asian financial crisis, the Indonesian government lacks the funds to purchase new armaments but intends to take advantage of the new rules initially to purchase spare parts for its aging fleet of 10 U.S.-supplied F-16 fighters.






U.S. Lifts Indonesia Arms Embargo | Arms Control Association







www.armscontrol.org





*We cannot get SU 35 either due to CATSAA, so the only way we can feel more secure is to develop our own weapon like our KF21/IFX program. Despite we still be importing engine from USA, at least it is already a step forward toward independency, and South Korea has chance to develop engine for KF21/IFX in the future.

Solution

Keep prioritizing KF21/IFX program for long term target while for stop gap we can buy F 16 V around 10-12 planes. It will be cheaper as F 16 is single engine and infrastructure and weapons are already bought. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

F 15 vs SAM


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469314404470636548
This is explanation from Arab member in PDF @The SC 

Shafts..Flares

The circles show the shafts and the square is for the missile explosion 







*The F-15 escaped.. check near top left..*


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469490322023477249


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470006731434389506


----------



## 182

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Sebanyak 6 personil Depohar 30 khususnya Sathar 32 malaksanakan Giat LE Life Extension pesawat Sukhoi TS-3003 dan TS-3007 di Skatek 044 Lanud Hasanudin Makasar

Kegiatan ini dilaksanakan dalam rangka mendukung tugas pokok TNI Angkatan Udara diperlukan
tingkat kesiapan operasional pesawat terbang yang tinggi khususnya pesawat
Sukhoi SU-27 dan SU-30. Kesiapan pesawat dapat dicapai jika ditunjang dengan dukungan
logistik dan kegiatan pemeliharaan yang memadai. Salah satu kegiatan
pemeliharaan yang dilaksanakan adalah Life Extension yang merupakan proses
untuk menentukan dan melaksanakan sebuah prosedur tambahan pemeliharaan perawatan agar usia pakai pesawat menjadi lebih panjang dari usia yang sudah
ditentukan.


SLEP for our 2 SUKHOI 30-MK2 in makassar-indonesia, with some russian technicians assist

TS-3003 and TS-3007

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473302778462171141

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

SUKHOI TS-3007 among the stars in 2019


----------



## 182

SU-30 MK TS-3002




SU-30 attack

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Look the comments from Australians all over the place LOL. This FB page turns to having so many comments when the news is about Indonesia while other post shows empty comment 





__ https://www.facebook.com/DefenseNews/posts/10158557928057031





I need to tell that we only have 1.1 billion USD for 2020-2024 period for MRCA acquisition. I dont think both our Planning Minister and Finance Minister will agree on that, I believe they prefer buying F 16 V instead for 12 planes with that budget which is quite possible to happen since F 16 V is cheaper than both Rafale and F 15 EX. Adding more fighter type will complicate our Air Force and force us to buy new infrastructure for Rafale.

It seems Prabowo is very keen to buy Rafale, Rafale acquisition can be easier to pass Finance Minister if Dassault is agree to sell 12 planes for that 1.1 billion USD, because that 1.1 billion USD foreign loan approval is intended to buy fighters to fill our former F 5 squadron.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> Look the comments from Australians all over the place LOL. This FB page turns to having so many comments when the news is about Indonesia while other post shows empty comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/DefenseNews/posts/10158557928057031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to tell that we only have 1.1 billion USD for 2020-2024 period for MRCA acquisition. I dont think both our Planning Minister and Finance Minister will agree on that, I believe they prefer buying F 16 V instead for 12 planes with that budget which is quite possible to happen since F 16 V is cheaper than both Rafale and F 15 EX. Adding more fighter type will complicate our Air Force and force us to buy new infrastructure for Rafale.
> 
> It seems Prabowo is very keen to buy Rafale, Rafale acquisition can be easier to pass Finance Minister if Dassault is agree to sell 12 planes for that 1.1 billion USD, because that 1.1 billion USD foreign loan approval is intended to buy fighters to fill our former F 5 squadron.



In that case we should've taken the Croatian route... Buy 12 used Rafale F3s for USD 1,1B with the MRCA budget we already have... and then later on buy the 36 brand new Rafale F4s in a different package and with different budget.. 

That being said I don't believe that the Planning and Finance minister have any say on the *type / brand* of the military assets to be purchased, such details are solely the authority of the Defence ministry... they surely have a say on the budgeting, loan, implementation and other financially related matters... but involving themselves in technical details such as type, brand, or even maintenance of assets is a big no-no.. it's not within their authority and such attitude will only blur the lines of responsibility and scope of work between ministries and complicate matters a lot...

So as long as the Defence ministry works with and within the allocated budget, the finance ministry will agree to it... so If Prabowo plans on using the already available budget to buy Rafales, there's no way Bu SM will counter him by saying "No, just buy F-16s coz it's cheaper".. that will be a sign of arrogance and will undermine the Defence ministry...


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> In that case we should've taken the Croatian route... Buy 12 used Rafale F3s for USD 1,1B with the MRCA budget we already have... and then later on buy the 36 brand new Rafale F4s in a different package and with different budget..
> 
> That being said I don't believe that the Planning and Finance minister have any say on the *type / brand* of the military assets to be purchased, such details are solely the authority of the Defence ministry... they surely have a say on the budgeting, loan, implementation and other financially related matters... but involving themselves in technical details such as type, brand, or even maintenance of assets is a big no-no.. it's not within their authority and such attitude will only blur the lines of responsibility and scope of work between ministries and complicate matters a lot...
> 
> So as long as the Defence ministry works with and within the allocated budget, the finance ministry will agree to it... so If Prabowo plans on using the already available budget to buy Rafales, there's no way Bu SM will counter him by saying "No, just buy F-16s coz it's cheaper".. that will be a sign of arrogance and will undermine the Defence ministry...



The reason we pick SU 35 several years ago is due to economical point of view (half will be paid with contra trade (barter of Indonesian commodities ). There are F16 V and SU 35 that is proposed by Air Force during that time (in which 2 type of planes instead of just one should be proposed ).

F 16 V has already been in consideration several years ago as this (1.1 billion USD ) is basically the same budget of previous SU35 order and intended to fill former F 5 squadron located in Madiun, Iswahyudi where we already have F 16 squadron there.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> The reason we pick SU 35 several years ago is due to economical point of view (half will be paid with contra trade (barter of Indonesian commodities ). There are F16 V and SU 35 that is proposed by Air Force during that time (in which 2 type of planes instead of just one should be proposed ).
> 
> F 16 V has already been in consideration several years ago as this (1.1 billion USD ) is basically the same budget of previous SU35 order and intended to fill former F 5 squadron located in Madiun, Iswahyudi where we already have F 16 squadron there.



Actually I have always thought that the acquisition plans for Su-35 and F-16V is a case of "and" not "or".. that is, we were planning on getting both fighters to add to our existing sqds of Sukhois and F-16s... both out of technical-operational considerations (mix of heavy and medium/light fighters) and geopolitical considerations (diversification / balancing between west and east).. however that plan was thrown into disarray after the implementation of CAATSA... I believe AU is still requesting for heavy fighters, but with CAATSA around the only heavy fighter available is the F-15.. however getting the F-15 for heavy fighter and then getting the F-16V for medium/light fighter will make AU waay to dependent on the US... which is considered a risk.. So the only reasonable option is to drop the F-16V and start looking for non-US alternatives for the medium/light fighter category.. After deliberations, Rafale then becomes the preferred option by the Defence ministry... So now the new plan for new fighter acquisition is F-15EX for heavy fighter (replacing Su-35) and Rafale for med/light fighter (replacing F-16V)... this way AU still get their mix of heavy/med fighters, and at the same time preserving some diversification..

But regardless of the above, any study, deliberations and decisions regarding the type / model / brand to be acquired will be determined solely by the Defence ministry, other interested parties may provide inputs during the study of course... but the final decision will be made by the Defence ministry... Finance ministry (or other ministries) would not (and should not) have the authority or capacity to alter that decision.. what the planning and finance ministry now can do is to monitor the implementation of the deal to ensure that it complies with all the laws and regulations regarding ToT, offset, financing etc...

I mean imagine if each ministry start messing around with other ministries job and work scope, it will be chaos... For example, can you imagine Prabowo dictating to Bu SM what countries or Banks the Finance ministry can have agreements with..? Or Finance ministry telling to Health ministry "Hey! you can't buy ABC drugs / vaccines ... just buy XYZ drugs / vaccines it's cheaper..!" Likewise, Bu SM also cannot dictate Prabowo what Fighters he's planning on getting... so there's no way she could tell Prabowo to ditch the Rafales or F-15s and just get the F-16Vs...


----------



## 182

*SHIPNAMING KRI GOLOK 688*


----------



## 182

*Heboh! Nelayan Menemukan Tank Amphibi Terapung di Laut, Ternyata Alat Sedot Pasir*
Oleh redaksi
Desember 27, 2021 



Benda menyerupai tank amphibi ditemukan nelayan saat terapung di perairan sekitar Pulau Cempedak, Kecamatan Bintan Pesisir, Kabupaten Bintan, Provinsi Kepri, Senin (27/12/2021) pagi. F- Istimewa/kiriman nelayan


guys Its more like Leopard 2 mbt replica, than "alat sedot pasir"....lol


----------



## Indos

182 said:


> *Heboh! Nelayan Menemukan Tank Amphibi Terapung di Laut, Ternyata Alat Sedot Pasir*
> Oleh redaksi
> Desember 27, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> Benda menyerupai tank amphibi ditemukan nelayan saat terapung di perairan sekitar Pulau Cempedak, Kecamatan Bintan Pesisir, Kabupaten Bintan, Provinsi Kepri, Senin (27/12/2021) pagi. F- Istimewa/kiriman nelayan
> 
> 
> guys Its more like Leopard 2 mbt replica, than "alat sedot pasir"....lol



Ssst, dont blow up the news here.......... 

To popularize our thread........

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 182

*Indonesia Abandons Russian aircraft switching to French or U.S. Aircraft * 
23 December 2021 

The Indonesian Air Force seeks to modernize its military equipment amid increasing tensions with China over the South China Sea to replace its ageing F-5s. It has reportedly abandoned Sukhoi Su-35 ‘Flanker-E’ fighter aircraft plans to purchase multi-role combat aircraft due to an extended acquisition process, switching its direction to Dassault Rafale and Boeing F-15EX Eagle II. The country chose the Russian twin-engine, single-seat fighter in 2015 but never signed a contract for 11 aircraft after talks with Russia in 2018.


Indonesian Air Force Air Chief Marshal Fadjar Prasetyo confirmed the decision speaking to local media during a gathering at Halim Perdanakusuma Air Base near the Indonesian capital Jakarta. According to BenarNews, he stated, “With a heavy heart, yes, we have abandoned the Sukhoi Su-35 plan.” We can’t just keep discussing it.” According to Air Chief Marshal Fadjar Prasetyo, the Southeast Asian country looks for a 4.5-generation medium or heavyweight fighter.
Prasetyo went on to say that the Defence Ministry (MoD) plans to acquire up to three squadrons, each with 12 to 24 jets. If Indonesia chooses the F-15EX, deliveries of the multirole fighter could begin as early as 2027, according to Prasetyo.





While Indonesia has not explicitly stated this, it is possible that its hesitation in finalizing the Su-35 acquisition was motivated by fears that the move would result in U.S. sanctions under the Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA). The law, passed by Congress in 2017, is intended to discourage governments or entities from acquiring weapons, military hardware, or parts from American adversaries such as Iran, North Korea, and Russia.
Indonesia had previously expressed interest in purchasing Austria’s second-hand Eurofighter Typhoon fighter jets fleet. Due to high costs and a corruption scandal, the European country was forced to leave the service early.






Following the failure of a multibillion-dollar submarine deal with Australia, France offers Rafale fighters to the Indonesian military to strengthen their strategic partnership.

The offer to provide 36 Rafale aircraft was reportedly discussed during French Foreign Minister Jean-Yves Le Drian’s two-day visit to Jakarta. However, no final agreement was announced following the meeting.


----------



## 182

*Indonesia to Receive New Hercules in 2022 *

27 December 2021 



Indonesia to Receive New Hercules in 2022 

The first C-130J will arrive in Indonesia towards the end of 2022, according to Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Air Force Air Marshal Fadjar Prasetyo. Indonesia's procurement of the C-130J was revealed in September when Prasetyo visited the production line and took a photo with a part of the first aircraft being manufactured for the country.


The latest C-130J Hercules transport aircraft, according to Air Force Chief of Staff (KSAU) Marshal Fadjar Prasetyo, will arrive in Indonesia towards the end of 2022. "For transport aircraft, we will shortly add C-130J aircraft, which are slated to arrive at the end of next year," said Fadjar on Wednesday at Halim Perdanakusuma in Jakarta. According to Fadjar, the Hercules transport aircraft became the mainstay of the Indonesian Air Force, particularly for humanitarian missions after calamities in the country.

"In the case of a tragedy, the Hercules plane is the backbone of the Indonesian Air Force," said Fadjar. In addition to transporting aircraft, Indonesia is expected to buy Dassault Rafale fighter jets from France and F-15EX fighter jets from the United States shortly.


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476782808848748546


----------



## IblinI

Indos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470006731434389506


who are they going against?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

IblinI said:


> who are they going against?



That practice is I believe is intended to do river patrol and ambush in Papua, in the mid of jungle there

Real clash in Papua

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Instead of spending to much time on lobbying to our Armed Force to get support and also to Planning Minister and Finance Minister to have more budget on MRCA acquisition program (2020-2024 period) so that Minister of Defense can buy Rafale and F 15 EX, better be realistic like what Armed Force General, Andika Pratama, said and spend it effectively and efficiently based on current budget.

Here the already approved budget are still many but not yet translate into effective contract


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476640985308348421

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## Battlion25

Indos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476782808848748546
> View attachment 805029



What does this mean? Is that KFX? and why 2022 does it mean it will come in 2022? What are these 2 drones behind the fighter jet?


----------



## Indos

Battlion25 said:


> What does this mean? Is that KFX? and why 2022 does it mean it will come in 2022? What are these 2 drones behind the fighter jet?



Yup, it is KFX but seems have some minor design change by Info Global

They are pushing their cockpit to be used in IFX in which it will have added feature related to Wingman drone. Any way KFX/IFX has been stated to have wingman drone capability and Info Global just pushes Indonesia government to do Wingman drone project development. They are saying they do independent research on this wingman which I believe just a conceptual idea.










It is a good idea by the way, Indonesia has to start developing its owned Wingman drone as soon as our MALE UCAV program completes its development in 2024-2025 inshaAllah. To make Stealth wingman drone there should be consortium being built, just like MALE UCAV consortium that consist of BPPT, PTDI, ITB, LAPAN, and PT LEN Industry.


----------



## Indos

Australia has ordered 100 F 35, around 40 planes have already arrived
Singapore has ordered 4 F 35 with many more to come if Singapore is satisfied with F 35
And now Thailand also has similar plan.........









Air force eyes F-35 stealth jets


The Royal Thai Air Force is eyeing the procurement of eight US-made F-35 stealth jets, the world's most advanced warplane, to strengthen national defence, said its commander-in-chief ACM Napadej Dhupatemiya.




www.bangkokpost.com





Not to mention China has developed Naval version of JF31 and will be put in their Aircraft carriers which will likely regularly sail on SCS in 2030 and beyond.

This is why Indonesia has to back up its own program fully like KF21/IFX together with South Korea to prepare for the future battle field where STEALTH fighters will be more common, even within our own neighborhood.


----------



## Battlion25

Indos said:


> Yup, it is KFX but seems have some minor design change by Info Global
> 
> They are pushing their cockpit to be used in IFX in which it will have added feature related to Wingman drone. Any way KFX/IFX has been stated to have wingman drone capability and Info Global just pushes Indonesia government to do Wingman drone project development. They are saying they do independent research on this wingman which I believe just a conceptual idea.
> 
> View attachment 805092
> 
> View attachment 805093
> 
> 
> It is a good idea by the way, Indonesia has to start developing its owned Wingman drone as soon as our MALE UCAV program completes its development in 2024-2025 inshaAllah. To make Stealth wingman drone there should be consortium being built, just like MALE UCAV consortium that consist of BPPT, PTDI, ITB, LAPAN, and PT LEN Industry.
> 
> View attachment 805094
> 
> View attachment 805095



Seems promising. Besides will that Wingman be something like 5th generation unmanned fighter jet with almost same speed as fighter jets or will it operate under normal drone speed example like MIUS it is being designed to match fighter jets


----------



## Indos

Battlion25 said:


> Seems promising. Besides will that Wingman be something like 5th generation unmanned fighter jet with almost same speed as fighter jets or will it operate under normal drone speed example like MIUS it is being designed to match fighter jets



I think similar like KF 21 speed, but this idea is still premature to discuss at this stage. Korean, however, has already developed one that will be used for KF21, you can see the article in KFX/IFX sticky thread in this Far East section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477617730773987332


----------



## Indos

CNBC Indonesia is Indonesia mainstream media that is following KF21/IFX program and made many news in their print division while several news have been put in Youtube with high views. Other mainstream broadcasting News TV like CNN Indonesia, Metro TV, TV One, Kompas TV should follow as this program gets popularity at home.

The critics that I want to make is that the journalist often just Googling to get the update from Korean media and dont have willingness to create new angle from Indonesian perspective like interviewing our Finance Minister and Indonesian Aerospace CEO about the program. Many news can be created like about the financing, production facility investment, human resources development, and others, even this program can be linked into Jokowi mentality revolution mission if the journalist want to make news on that angle and interview our officials in government and industry.

This news pop up in late night and this Morning has already been more than 51.000 viewers, if we see on the comment section it is very clear that large majority of Indonesian general public support the program. Usually KF21/IFX program update can be found in many amateur Youtube channel with high readership as well, ranging from 50.000 into 500.000 viewers.

Mainstream media should cover this program more as it give benefit for them financially but they need to improve their journalist knowledge in covering defense related news. I rate CNBC Indonesia news related to KF21/IFX program as still awful and make many mistakes. The news that I see as quite good is made by Kompas (print version) that I have put on this thread and KF21/IFX sticky thread.


----------



## Indos

The last time Indonesia mainstream media made sufficient coverage and interview many Indonesian involved in the program is in 2016 by CNN Indonesia. They made several news on the special edition of KFX/IFX program.









Doktrin Jet Tempur: Menang di Udara, Darat Digenggam


Maret 2003, dalam sehari wilayah udara Irak dikuasai AS. Seminggu, kekuatan tempur Irak musnah. Sebulan, pasukan AS dengan mudah memasuki jantung Baghdad.




www.cnnindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

Comparison of operating cost between F 16 and Rafale


----------



## Indos

Non Indonesian can use English translation, just use setting. As Prabowo is going to be President candidate in 2024 election, so in 2023 he is likely to resign as defense minister, something that I just realize after watching this video. In early 2024 the election is already been conducted, so 2023 will be the campaign period and Prabowo will likely focus on the political campaign.

This is about 2022 defense acquisition program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

Russian Embassy, IDN
@RusEmbJakarta
https://twitter.com/RusEmbJakarta
Russian Ambassador to Indonesia Lyudmila #Vorobieva gave an exclusive interview to Tempo Magazine @temponewsroom on Russia-Indonesia relations, Russia'a offer for nuclear technology, strengthening trade, #ASEAN and the tensions with @NATO over Ukraine








Russian Ambassador to Indonesia, Lyudmila Vorobieva: We Don’t Want War


Russian Ambassador to Indonesia, Lyudmila Vorobieva, sees Indonesia as an unofficial leader of ASEAN and an influential Islamic country. She talks about Russia’s offer for nuclear technology, strengthening trade, ASEAN, and the tension with NATO over Ukraine.




magz.tempo.co






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480403110245720067









in this tempo article, Russian Ambassador to Indonesia explained, Indonesian Sukhoi contract still active.

so guys, what's goin on here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

Chief Of Army Staff: the army aviation will received 32 new helicopter and 5 casa aircraft from mindef

but no detailed yet about type of helicopter they will procured

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 182

*Denwalsus Kolone Senapan*


----------



## 182



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

KRI GOLOK 688 in Surabaya NAVAL Base, side by side with Hospital Ship 
BRS dr. Wahidin Sudirohusodo 991

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

182 said:


> Russian Embassy, IDN
> @RusEmbJakarta
> https://twitter.com/RusEmbJakarta
> Russian Ambassador to Indonesia Lyudmila #Vorobieva gave an exclusive interview to Tempo Magazine @temponewsroom on Russia-Indonesia relations, Russia'a offer for nuclear technology, strengthening trade, #ASEAN and the tensions with @NATO over Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian Ambassador to Indonesia, Lyudmila Vorobieva: We Don’t Want War
> 
> 
> Russian Ambassador to Indonesia, Lyudmila Vorobieva, sees Indonesia as an unofficial leader of ASEAN and an influential Islamic country. She talks about Russia’s offer for nuclear technology, strengthening trade, ASEAN, and the tension with NATO over Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magz.tempo.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480403110245720067
> View attachment 807659
> 
> View attachment 807647
> 
> 
> in this tempo article, Russian Ambassador to Indonesia explained, Indonesian Sukhoi contract still active.
> 
> so guys, what's goin on here?



I will try to make comment about that later,

Meanwhile

*RAFALE*

After 20+ year of service, this is the best France can do… 55% availability…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479487552050675713


----------



## 182

navy drones









SE-01 UAV











scan eagle uav





Camcopter Schiebel S-100 UAV


----------



## 182

*Commander of the Indonesian National Armed Forces
visits Air Force Special Force (KORPS PASKHAS)*























SKYSHIELD













TAD TURANGGA APC



















ORBITER 2B UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 182

C90 & M80 Zolja ATGM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Sri Mulyani can use the money taken from Texmaco Group asset auction for completing production facility in Indonesian Aerospace for KF21/IFX program.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 182

ARMY AH-64 BOEING APACHE GUARDIAN SIMULATOR FACILITIES
tested by Chief of Indonesian Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484144427656306691
The reason of why she doesnt come is not due to Covid LOL. Indonesia has open border to all nations, including France, and any way it is diplomatic relation, they will use private jet to come to Indonesia. Indonesia Covid case is much much less than France, I doubt France closes flight to Indonesia.

I suspect the reason she wants to visit Indonesia is to see the effective contract of Rafale being signed, but Prabowo is still not able to convince Sri Mulyani Indrawati to buy 6 Rafales from the available foreign loan for 2020-2024 period (1.1 bilion USD), this is why I think is the reason of the postponement.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Police Paramilitary

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

The acquisition of C 295 ( that will be produced in Indonesian Aerospace ) for Army has been approved by Bappenas for 2 planes ( from 5 planes proposed by Army ), but Finance Ministry hasnt issued PSP to finance it in April 2021. There is possibility Finance Ministry will issued PSP ( down payment ) in April 2022.

Source : Alman Helvas latest Youtube Channel (Sobat Militer) 






*M&L - CN235 and C295 models*


----------



## 182

no offense, why army choose c-295?
according alman tweet back in 2020,
army, AF and navy planned cn-235 for next long term acquisition.
the factory need new orders to keep production line open.
if army wants bigger aircraft, call LM..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300963401200537600


----------



## 182

local made Ground, Controlled and Interception radar


----------



## 182

182 said:


> *Commander of the Indonesian National Armed Forces
> visits Air Force Special Force (KORPS PASKHAS)*
> View attachment 809706
> 
> View attachment 809707
> 
> View attachment 809711



*Paskhas Radar Truck Custom built by IMT*


----------



## 182

prototype WLR


----------



## 182

182 said:


> KRI GOLOK 688 in Surabaya NAVAL Base, side by side with Hospital Ship
> BRS dr. Wahidin Sudirohusodo 991








KRI Golok and KRI Dr.Wahidin Sudirohusodo berthed at the pier (Indonesian Navy photo)


Indonesian Navy welcomes new Trimaran FAC & Hospital ship ​ 
The Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) commissioned the trimaran-shaped Klewang-class fast attack craft, KRI Golok (688), and the hospital ship, Dr.Wahidin Sudirohusodo (991), on Friday at Madura Koarmada Pier II in Surabaya (14 January).​Tayfun Ozberk  16 Jan 2022 

Both ships were built at Indonesian shipyards by national means as part of the Indonesian defense industry’s indigenous production trend; KRI Golok-688 was built by PT Lundin Industry Invest, while KRI Dr. Wahidin Sudirohusodo-991 was built by PT Indonesian PAL.

Admiral Yudo Morgono, Chief of the Indonesian Navy, was the event’s chief guest. *Speaking at the event*, Admiral Morgono expressed his excitement for the new fast-attack craft, KRI Golok, saying, “This type of ship is not only important to support naval operations as part of the task force and the Navy Fleet, but is a tangible manifestation of the Navy’s commitment to modernizing defense equipment in humanitarian operations.”

He also emphasized the significance of the new hospital ship by highlighting the region’s vulnerability to natural disasters as a result of geographical peculiarities:


----------



## 182

OSI Selected To Provide Integrated Navigation System For Indonesian Frigates 



* OSI contracted to provide Integrated Navigation System for Mid-Life Modernisation (MLM) of Bung Tomo Class Multi-Role Light Frigate (MRLF).*​_OSI Maritime System press release_

OSI Maritime Systems (OSI) announced that it gas been contracted, by PT Len Indestri (Persero), Indonesia, for an Integrated Navigation System featuring the integration of new and legacy navigation sensors, with provisions to connect to the Combat Mangement System.

Working closely with Thales NL as part of the TACTICOS CMS upgrade, OSI technology will feature in supporting the navigation function of the MRLF combat capabilities.

The contract is for the modernization (MLM) of Bung Tomo Class KRI Usman Harun (359) in which PT Len is acting as main contractor and Combat System Integrator working together with Thales NL. With its extensive experience in retrofitting and new build projects, OSI will be drawing on the two streams of its expertise to interface with new and legacy sensors. Core to the project is OSI’s proprietary Navigation and Tactical Data Distribution (NavTac DDU), which will manage all sensor inputs and distribute the data to the bridge system.




Artist rendering of OSI’s Integrated Navigation & Tactical System (INTS). OSI Maritime Systems picture.

Sensor integration and capabilities include radar, DGPS, weather systems, warship AIS, and OSI’s warship ECDIS, ECPINS. ECPINS was the first WECDIS to be third-party Type Approved agains NATO STANAG 4564 is the only WECDIS that has been tested by classification society (DNV-GL).

​


----------



## 182

South Korea to transfer ex-ROKN Corvette to Indonesia ​




In a statement released on January 20, Admiral Yudo Margono, the Chief of Staff of the Indonesian Navy (TNI AL), announced that the Republic of Korea Navy (ROKN) will transfer a retired corvette to Indonesia.​Seoul hopes the gifted corvette will pave the way for the procurement of additional submarines or surface vessels by Indonesia.
_Juho Lee story with additional reporting by Xavier Vavasseur_

Admiral Yudo Margono had requested the transfer of three corvettes during a visit to the Republic of Korea (ROK) in April of last year. Contrary to initial media reports, the transfer of only a single corvette has been confirmed, with the additional transfer of two more vessels still under consideration, a source familiar with the deal told _Naval News_. This has been confirmed by other media outlets, including _*Yonhap News*_, the ROK’s national wire service. The exact class of ship that will be transferred to Indonesia has not yet been revealed, however _Naval News_ believes it will likely be a Pohang-class corvette.

Additional submarines ?​
Some expect greater cooperation between the ROKN and TNI AL will open up new business opportunities for ROK shipbuilders. Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) will send technicians next week to conduct maintenance on the first two of the three 1,400-ton Jang Bogo-class submarines delivered to Indonesia as part of a USD 1.07 billion deal. 





The technicians will be accompanied by Kang Eun-ho, the head of the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA), who will attempt to come to a settlement on a USD 0.97 billion deal for three additional Jang Bogo-class submarines. The deal, signed in 2019, is currently in limbo with the Indonesian government refusing to make the initial USD 180 million payment required for the delivery process to begin.

_“Everything is open but finalizing the deal or signing a new one for more submarine and/or surface vessels will not be easy under the current minister. This is the same not only for DSME, but also for Fincantieri and Naval Group”_ a source familiar with the situation told _Naval News_.

The ROK and Indonesia have developed strong military ties; Indonesia is one of the largest importers of ROK arms, especially naval vessels. The ROK has delivered many of the country’s most important warships, including the *Makassar-class* landing platform dock, the largest ships in the fleet. Domestic support for such programs in the ROK, however, has ebbed and flowed over the years. Some South Koreans view the Indonesian government as being uncooperative; the delays concerning the second batch of Jang Bogo-class submarines have heightened such sentiment, as well as with the K-FX stealth fighter project. A potential breakthrough next week would do much to consolidate bilateral ties. 

About Pohang-class corvette​




The Pohang is a class of Patrol Combat Corvette (PCC) of the Republic of Korea Navy (ROKN). A total of 24 ships were built by several South Korean shipyards: Korea Shipbuilding Corporation, Hyundai Heavy Industries, Daewoo Shipbuilding, and Korea Takoma.

The primary mission of the corvette is coastal line patrolling. Pohang class is deployed as the main force to monitor defense on the South Korean coast. These ships were equipped to perform anti-submarine, anti-ship, and anti-aircraft warfare operations in the littoral environment.

As the Pohang-class ships are progressively being phased out of the ROK Navy (being replaced by the new generation Incheon-class frigates, and gradually by the *FFX batch II* and *FFX batch III*), several of the corvettes have been transferred to South Korea’s allies (namely *Peru*, Vietnam, the *Philippines*, *Colombia* and Egypt). The first-in-class ship is now a museum in Pohang city. The 14th ship of the class, *ROKS Cheonan*, was sunk on 26 March 2010 by a torpedo launched by a North Korean Yeono-class submarine, killing 46 sailors.


*Pohang-class Main specifications:*


Length: 88m​
Beam: 10m​
Draft: 2.9m​
Displacement: 1220 loaded​
Propulsion: CODOG configuration (gas and diesel engines)​
Speed: 32 knots maximum; 15 knots cruising​
Range: 4000 miles​
Crew: 95​
Weapons: 2 x OTO Melara 76 mm/62 compact cannon; 2 x 2 Otobreda 40mm/70 cal; 2 x 2 RGM-84 Harpoon Block 1B; 3 x 2 Mark 32 Surface Vessel Torpedo Tubes​


----------



## 182

Indonesian Ministry of Defense Delivered 43 Pindad Armored Vehicles to Indonesian Army​ 
As part of the deliverables for the Indonesian Ministry of Defense Minimum Essential Force (MEF) projections, 17 Badak 6×6 fire support vehicles, 26 Anoa 6×6 armored personnel carrier dan 10 Komodo 4×4 recon armored cars were delivered by Indonesian defense company Pindad on January 20, 2022. Under a 2012 law, the Indonesian Armed Forces are supposed to procure all weapons, munitions, and vehicles from local manufacturers, if possible. Pindad is Indonesia’s state-owned arms manufacturer. It supplies the armed forces and national police with weapons, munitions, vehicles, and also produces heavy equipment like excavators and commercial explosives for the private sector.
The Badak is a 6×6 fire support vehicle designed and produced by PT Pindad. The Badak featured a new design with an all-welded monocoque steel hull with STANAG 4569 Level 3 protection, a new 340 hp power pack located at the front left, and the driver now seated on the right side (beside the engine), leaving the remainder of the hull clear for the installation of the turret. The suspension also utilizes double-wishbone independent suspension (as opposed to torsion bar on the Anoa) for better stability while firing the 90 mm canon. The Cockerill (CMI Defence) CSE 90LP two-person turret has baseline protection of up to STANAG 4569 Level 1 (upgradable to Level 4) and is armed with a 90 mm low-pressure rifled gun. The name Badak means rhinoceros in Indonesian.
Advertisement




Pindad Anoa 6×6 armoured personnel carrier (Photo by Pindad)
The Anoa is a 6×6 armored personnel carrier developed by PT Pindad of Indonesia. The Anoa used a monocoque hull design consisting of armored steel (RHA). The steel was made by PT Krakatau Steel to STANAG 4569 Level 3 standard to withstand 5.56 and 7.62 mm bullets. The engine was imported from France with a Renault MIDR 062045 six-cylinder turbocharged diesel engine fitted with ZF S6HP502 automatic transmission from Germany. The prototype was first unveiled at the 61st anniversary of the Indonesian Army on October 5, 2006, in Army headquarter at Cilangkap, east of capital Jakarta. The design of the Anoa has been licensed from that of the French VAB, which is also in service with Indonesia. The vehicle is named after the Anoa, which is a type of buffalo indigenous to Indonesia.
The Komodo is a 4×4 light armored car developed and produced by Pindad. Its design features are made similar to the Renault Sherpa Light Scout family, which is also used by Indonesia. The Komodo’s external designs also resemble the Humvee. The Komodo’s monocoque armored body is bulletproof and it can withstand 7.62 mm or lower caliber rifle and handgun bullets. The Komodo’s glass is also made bulletproof. The Komodo turbo intercooler diesel engine has a total horsepower of 215 PS at 2500 RPM. Pindad has publicly stated that they used imported components such as Hino for machinery parts and Michelin for the tires. Its diesel engines were imported directly from Renault. The vehicle is named after the Komodo dragon, which is a type of giant monitor lizard indigenous to Indonesia.





Pindad Badak 6×6 fire support vehicle dan Komodo 4×4 recon armored car (Photo by Pindad)


----------



## 182

*John Cockerill Defense to Supply AGUERIS Tank Training Simulators to Indonesian Army*





Polygonjournal reported that John Cockerill Defense has recently signed a contract with PT Pindad Enjiniring Indonesia (a subsidiary of PT PINDAD) to supply training simulators for the Indonesian Army. AGUERIS, a subsidiary of John Cockerill Defense France, will develop and manufacture cabin simulators for the training of armored vehicle crews. These are Harimau” medium-type tank vehicles equipped with the C3105 turret (105mm) from John Cockerill Defense. The simulators will be of the Cabin type mounted on a motion platform, allowing the training of the Harimau vehicle pilot and the C3105 turret crew in high-fidelity conditions and excellent representation of the local environment.
Kaplan MT / Harimau is a lightweight tank jointly developed by Turkish manufacturer FNSS and Indonesian manufacturer PT Pindad. The tank is officially classified as Modern Medium Weight Tank (MMWT). The tank is called Kaplan MT by Turkey and Harimau by Indonesia. Meaning of both Kaplan and Harimau is Tiger. The MMWT is equipped with a Cockerill CT-CV 105HP (High Pressure) 105 mm rifled gun manufactured by John Cockerill, with the barrel mounting a bore evacuator and thermal jacket. The turret is equipped with an autoloader and can be rotated 360 degrees both electronically and mechanically, with a maximum elevation/depression of 42 up to -10 degrees, and it’s equipped with Gyro Stabilizer and Firing Control System. It’s also equipped with an IFF system, Hunter Killer System for target selection, and Auto Target Locking System to assist the Gunner.





This new success comes on top of last year’s SERKET program in France, won by AGUERIS as a co-contractor, which consists of supplying all the new generation training simulators required for the Scorpion Programme to the French Army. This project will also allow AGUERIS to strengthen its presence in the military land simulation markets in Asia and to offer an even more efficient service to its customers. AGUERIS is a French Company, subsidiary of John Cockerill Defense France, based in the Paris area. The company is a renowned specialist in the production of innovative, efficient simulators designed for technical and tactical weapon systems training (e.g. for tank turrets) at an individual, group, unit, squad, or regiment level.

Generic virtual simulators destined for training in firing are based on the concept of immersion in a virtual cockpit. Training destined for the crew (commander, gunner) or for the driver. These simulators are adaptable and can accommodate several systems: a simulator can move from one weapons system to another. A single simulator thus enables training on several systems. Thanks to the on-board operational training solutions of Agueris®, the real vehicle or the real turret can themselves become the simulator. The simulation system is connected to the physical equipment in a hangar, and the crew trains within its real environment and using the existing controls. Apart from simulators, Agueris® also provides end users with the possibility of raising their powers of simulation thanks to its teams dedicated to the support, maintenance and assistance


----------



## 182

*medium tank facelift*


----------



## 182

Indonesian Navy Approves New CMS From Terma Despite Covid-19 Challenges​ 




Virtual FAT: Despite COVID-19 restrictions, the Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) approves the factory acceptance tests of four new combat management systems (CMS) for four fast attack crafts, “KCR-60”, scheduled to join their fleet
“The KCR-60 #5 depicted was launched by PT PAL on 5 Dec 21 in Surabaya, Indonesia. Terma will also provide and integrate its full Combat Suite C-Flex including SCANTER surveillance radar, C-Fire etc. on this vessel.”

*January 20, Surabaya* - The process has been far from conventional. Typically, readying a comprehensive CMS for any navy vessel involves several meetings where specifications and expectations are aligned across the organizations involved. However, with COVID-19 restrictions in place, much of the collaboration has moved online, including the four Factory Acceptance Tests (FAT).

Among other things, Terma, is contracted to deliver the CMS for the four KCR-60 vessels. Not being able to meet in person has been a challenge, however, the program and the FAT approvals were kept on schedule to the full satisfaction of the customer and project team at both Terma and the Indonesian shipyard, PT PAL.

PT PAL holds the primary contract for building and delivering the four vessels – two are new builds and two are existing fast attack crafts undergoing a complete upgrade.
Handheld Video Demo Made FAT Possible​The four FATs were conducted virtually as so-called “demo FAT’s” towards the end-user.

In practice, Terma had performed and completed the full and whole Factory Acceptance Test prior to the actual virtual demo FAT event. Terma’s internal quality representative witnessed and signed off that the result of the Factory Acceptance Test lived up to expectations.

During the virtual demo FATs, Terma presented an array of topics selected prior to the event. The topics were explained thoroughly via a Microsoft Teams meeting using handheld cameras.

While the two first demo FATs were conducted entirely online, COVID-19 restrictions allowed for in-person attendance at the last two by a London-based and a Berlin-based Indonesian defense attaché respectively.

“I’m very proud that we were able to finish the factory acceptance tests on time, and I’m thankful that both the Indonesian Ministry of Defense, Navy and PT PAL have been very understanding and flexible despite the COVID-19 challenges,” Head of Indonesia Programs at Terma, Mr. Per Boye Ovesen, says.

Terma acts as combat system integrator and is responsible for integrating all sensors and effectors onboard the vessels. Furthermore, Terma is contracted to deliver: the C-Flex combat management system, the C-Guard decoy launching system, the C-Fire fire control system, and SCANTER 4603 air & surface surveillance radar for all four KCR-60 vessels.
Ready for Sea Acceptance & Live Firing Test​2022 will be a year of execution and with the acceptance tests approved, on-site installation begins.

“As we speak, the final shipment for the combat management system no. 4 is on its way to Indonesia. Our local team has already begun installations and soon the sensor and weaponry into the C-Flex System of the KCR-60s will come.”

All four fast attack crafts are expected to be ready for sea acceptance and live firing tests during 2022. The first test is scheduled in July-August and even though COVID-19 is creating obstacles for the cross-border collaboration, Per Boye Ovesen is certain that the partnership with PT PAL and the Indonesian Navy will continue to be as smooth and fruitful as it has been so far.
Empowering Strong Partnerships Through Local Presence​To ease operations, Terma has established local offices and employed local staff in both Jakarta and Surabaya, where the vessels are built, with the aim to bring competences and knowhow closer to the shipyard.

The local presence is necessary to ensure a smooth collaboration when regular cross-border partnerships are made difficult by the pandemic. By bringing competences closer to the shipyard, Terma and PT PAL have created the optimal conditions for ensuring a high-quality build that stays on schedule.

However, implementing a new combat management system is a complex task.

“As the responsible systems integrator, we must ensure that all systems work smoothly together and provide the necessary situational awareness, decision support and ultimately control the different weapons systems onboard,” Per Boye Ovesen explains.

When completed, the KCR-60 crafts will be equipped with surveillance, ESM and IFF systems as well as guns, missile launchers, and decoy systems.
The Importance of Maritime Power in the Asia-Pacific​While this is Terma’s first larger CMS program in Indonesia, the Danish company has already delivered Combat Suites for other countries in the Asia-Pacific region such as Brunei, Thailand and Australia. More than 10 Navies and Coast Guards in the region rely on Terma’s naval solutions including C-Flex CMS, SCANTER radars and C-Guard Decoy Launching System.

From a naval point of view, the Asia-Pacific region is quite remarkable. With the region boasting some of the world’s longest coastlines, and with countries stretching over vast bodies of water, the need for comprehensive maritime capabilities is critical for protecting against violation of territories and economic exclusion zones.

With the planned fast attack crafts adding more speed, agility and firepower to the Indonesian navy, the country will improve their ability to secure territorial sovereignty in the waters surrounding their more than 17,000 islands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

look forward to the first flight of KF-21 at the end of June 2022​CategoryAir ForcePosted onJanuary 23, 2022
Author Rangga Baswara Sawiyya Leave a comment

AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Not only the South Korean public has been waiting for, the inaugural flight of the KF-21 fighter jet in cooperation with South Korea and Indonesia, is certainly also awaited by military and aerospace fans in the country.
The good news is that the inaugural flight of the jet, _Boramae_ , will take place this summer.

According naver news site, starting February the KF-21 engine will be tested.
This is to check if all devices are working properly when the engine is running.
If the engine and various instrument panels and devices operate normally, the grounding test (high speed running on the ground) will resume immediately.
While the main schedule for the inaugural flight of the KF-21 prototype will be accelerated to the end of June 2022 or earlier than the original target, namely in July.

Therefore the assembly process and preparation of flight test is running well, so the schedule can be moved forward.

Another reason KAI is advancing the flight test schedule is to secure as much time as possible.
It is planned that the KF-21 will undergo a 4-year testing program (if it goes well) before entering the production line in 2026.
KAI itself is currently preparing six prototypes of the KF-21. Two of them are tandem seat, as requested by Indonesia (TNI AU).





Regarding its characteristics, the KF-21 has a length of 16.9 m, a wingspan of 11.2 m, a height of 4.7 m, and a maximum takeoff weight (MTOW) of 25,400 kg.
Two General Electric F414-GE-400K turbofan engines are used as propulsion, each with a dry thrust of 57.8 kN (13,000 lbf) and 97.9 kN (22,000 lbf) with _afterburner_ .
This 4.5 generation fighter jet has a maximum flight speed of Mach 1.8 and has six hangers under the wings and four under the fuselage.
-RBS-

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

Indonesian Coast Guard (BAKAMLA)
now equip with Aselsan Smash 30mm gun
KN TJ. Datu 301 - 110meters







80 meters









RISE THE WHITE HULL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

There is English translation


----------



## 182

Meeting Invitation ORE (Operation Readiness Enchancement) Program for Submarines Fleet, 
held in PT PAL Submarine Facilities, Surabaya
attn: Commander of 2nd Fleet Rear Admiral Iwan Isnurwanto, M.A.P., M.Tr. (Han) and Minister of DAPA ROK Kang Eun Ho


----------



## 182




----------



## 182

Minister of Defense inspects c-130 upgrade at GMF aeroasia


----------



## Indos

According to AH, Defense Ministry has signed a contract for 31 Bell 412 EP helicopters for Army. It is quite large acquisition, but if the real need is actually Blackhawk, so why dont buy Caracal which is produced in Indonesian Aerospace under licensed ? Because Caracal is relatively in the same class with Blackhawk helicopter.






The contract hasnt been effective, since Finance Minister hasnt backed the contract yet, need to see until April, including Rafale and FREM contract which have the same situation.


There is English translation being provided

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

Indonesian Police New EHANG 216

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

Indos said:


> According to AH, Defense Ministry has signed a contract for 31 Bell 412 EP helicopters for Army. It is quite large acquisition, but if the real need is actually Blackhawk, so why dont buy Caracal which is produced in Indonesian Aerospace under licensed ? Because Caracal is relatively in the same class with Blackhawk helicopter.
> 
> View attachment 813178


H-225m caracal is not same class with blackhawk, its bigger in terms of capability and capacity. 
H-225m is 11 tons helo and more expensive.
Indonesian Aerospace (pt. dirgantara indonesia) produced H-215 Super Puma, under licensed not H-225M Caracal
but yes, they produced H-225m fuselage and tailboom.


----------



## Indos

182 said:


> H-225m caracal is not same class with blackhawk, its bigger in terms of capability and capacity.
> H-225m is 11 tons helo and more expensive.
> Indonesian Aerospace (pt. dirgantara indonesia) produced H-215 Super Puma, under licensed not H-225M Caracal
> but yes, they produced H-225m fuselage and tailboom.



For Indonesian order, I expect Indonesian Aerospace can do the assembling and system integration. Currently we are part of H 22M supply chain with major parts being produced in Indonesia Aerospace.


----------



## Indos

Attack Heli squadron, Indonesian Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

This is typical Indonesian Military base look like


----------



## martingrey

If you are having any issues with your Linksys extender setup, you may visit our website and chat with one of our chat executives, or you can contact us and speak with one of our specialists.
Extender.linksys.com


----------



## Pakde Wibu

military_buzz on Instagram: "Saya terima nikahnya neng Rafale binti Dassault dengan ToT dan Offset sebesar ... Persen, dibayar nyicil dgn bunga rendah selama 10 tahun..!!! Sah...? Sah....?? Note: nyelip juga tuh pt.pal 😆😆 #kementrianpertahanan #r


military_buzz shared a post on Instagram: "Saya terima nikahnya neng Rafale binti Dassault dengan ToT dan Offset sebesar ... Persen, dibayar nyicil dgn bunga rendah selama 10 tahun..!!! Sah...? Sah....?? Note: nyelip juga tuh pt.pal 😆😆 #kementrianpertahanan #rafale #pesawattempur #tniau"...




www.instagram.com




Vive La France!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491107292770889730


----------



## Indos

6 Rafale order ( instead of 36 planes based on previous LOI) and MOU between PAL and Naval Group related to submarine building program. More detail news will need to wait some hours from now.

The Rafale order is intended to fill our previous F5 squadron that previously has 12 planes.


----------



## Indos

Prabowo Signs Contract, Indonesia Legally Acquires 6 Dassault Rafale Jets

Kompas.com - 10/02/2022, 13:27 WIB









Kemenhan Teken Kontrak, Indonesia Sah Akuisisi 6 Jet Dassault Rafale


Secara keseluruhan, Indonesia berencana memboyong 42 jet Rafale. Sisa 36 unit Rafale sisanya akan segera menyusul dalam waktu dekat.




nasional.kompas.com


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

42 is just MOU, effective contract is just 6 planes

------------------------------------

ANTARA is Government News Agency

Ministry of Defense signs a contract to purchase six Dassault Rafale aircraft​Thursday, 10 February 2022 14:01 WIB









Kemhan teken kontrak pembelian enam Pesawat Dassault Rafale


Kementerian Pertahanan (Kemhan) menandatangani kontrak kerja sama pembelian enam pesawat tempur generasi 4,5, Dassault Rafale, buatan ...




www.antaranews.com


----------



## 182

Indonesia purchases the Rafale​2022/02/10

(Saint-Cloud, France) – In the presence of the French Minister of the Armed Forces, Florence Parly, and the Indonesian Minister of Defence, Prabowo Subianto, the Chairman and CEO of Dassault Aviation, Eric Trappier, and the Air Vice Marshal Yusuf Jauhari, Head of Defence Facilities Agency of the Indonesian Ministry of Defence, signed the contract for the acquisition by Indonesia of 42 latest-generation Rafale aircraft, at a ceremony held today in Jakarta.

The Rafale acquisition for the Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Udara (Indonesian National Army Air Force) includes a complete turnkey solution, with a comprehensive package that covers aircrew training, logistical support for several Indonesian air bases, and a training center with two full-mission simulators.

The Rafale’s unique “omnirole” capability will provide Indonesia with a tool for sovereignty and operational independence, reinforcing its role as a major regional power.

Indonesian industry will benefit from a substantial industrial return, not only in the aeronautical sector, but also in all the other major areas of cooperation relating to the broad portfolio of dual technologies mastered by Dassault Aviation and its industrial partners, Safran Aircraft Engines and Thales.

“It is a great honor for Dassault Aviation to see the Rafale join the highly prestigious Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Udara air force, and I would like to thank the Indonesian authorities for the trust they have placed in us. This contract marks the start of a long-term partnership that will see Dassault Aviation rapidly step up its presence in the country. It also demonstrates the strong bond between Indonesia and France and reinforces the position of the world’s largest archipelago as a key power on the international stage. I am confident that the Rafale will meet the operational needs of the Indonesian Air Force, actively contributing to the defence and sovereignty of the Republic of Indonesia”, said Eric Trappier on this occasion.


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indonesia to buy 42 Rafale jets as it boosts ties with France​_Paris is looking to expand geopolitical relations in Indo-Pacific after Australia scrapped a multibillion-dollar deal._





The Rafale aircraft, which is made by Dassault Aviation, entered service in 2004 [File: Stefanos Kouratzis/Reuters]

Published On 10 Feb 202210 Feb 2022

Indonesia has agreed to buy six Rafale fighter jets produced by French manufacturer Dassault Aviation, with the acquisition of 36 more on the way, the governments of the two countries said.

“It’s official: Indonesia orders 42 Rafales,” French Defence Minister Florence Parly said in a Twitter post during a visit to Indonesia on Thursday.
​
The two countries signed a series of agreements that also include submarine development and ammunition manufacturing.

Parly said the “strategic partnership will benefit from the deepening of our defence relations”, adding that France was proud to contribute to the modernisation of armed forces within the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN).

For his part, Indonesian Defence Minister Prabowo Subianto told a news conference: “We started this today with the signing of a contract for six aircraft, to be followed soon with another for 36 with necessary support and simulators.”


Dassault Aviation said the announcement marked the start of a long-term partnership and would allow it to rapidly step up its presence in Indonesia. Its shares climbed about 4 percent on news of the agreement.

The deal comes as France seeks to expand geopolitical ties in the Indo-Pacific, with Indonesia becoming the second country in the region – after India – to acquire the aircraft.

It also follows Australia’s decision last year to cancel a multibillion-dollar submarine deal with France in favour of a new strategic alliance with the United States and the United Kingdom, called AUKUS, that includes nuclear-powered submarines.

Indonesia has expressed concern about AUKUS, wary that the use of such submarines could add to geopolitical tensions in Southeast Asia, a region where China has considerable clout.

Indonesian President Joko Widodo said he hoped the partnership with France would not be limited to munition purchases but include joint production, technological transfer, and investment in defence industries.

The Rafale aircraft, which entered service in 2004, has proved popular in the international market despite competition from the US and other European manufacturers.

The United Arab Emirates signed the biggest-ever deal for the jets in December to buy 80 aircraft for $19bn, while its other foreign clients include Croatia, Egypt, Greece and Qatar.









Indonesia to buy 42 Rafale jets as it boosts ties with France


Paris looking to expand geopolitical relations in Indo-Pacific after Australia scrapped a multibillion-dollar deal.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

42 Rafale! Indonesia chooses French industrial excellence! The know-how of the more than 400 French companies and thousands of workers who design the Rafale is recognized. In the Indo-Pacific, this new step strengthens our partnerships.


----------



## 182

*Breaking: The US State Department approves Indonesia's planned purchase of the F-15EX!* 
February 10, 2022 / by Author admin

AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – An Airspace Review source in Jakarta said the United States Department of State (Department of Foreign Affairs) has approved the Indonesian government's plan to purchase Boeing F-15EX _Eagle II_ fighter jets .

On Thursday, February 10, 2022 at noon United States time (evening Indonesian time), the US Department of Foreign Affairs plans to submit the approval to the Defense and Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA) for notification to the United States Congress.



It is estimated that this week or next week at the latest, the DSCA will announce this on its website.

_Previously, the Ministry of Defense of the Republic of Indonesia had stated that Jakarta chose to acquire Rafale_ fighter jets from France and F-15EX from the United States.


On January 20, when asked by reporters after the Defense Ministry's Leadership Meeting (Rapim), Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto said that the development of the acquisition of the _Rafale_ jet from France had progressed and it was just a matter of activating the contract. Meanwhile, the F-15EX is still in the negotiation stage.



Today in Jakarta (10/2/2022), during a meeting between the French Minister of the Armed Forces Florence Parly and Prabowo Subianto, the Indonesian government has signed the purchase of 42 units of _Rafale_ made by Dassault Aviation.

The signing of the contract was carried out by the Chairman and CEO of Dassault Aviation, Eric Trappier, with the Head of the Defense Facilities Agency (Kabaranahan) of the Ministry of Defense, Marshal Yusuf Jauhari, witnessed by Florence Parly and Prabowo Subianto.

According to data from sources, the Indonesian Ministry of Defense previously submitted a plan to purchase 24 F-15EXs to the Ministry of National Development Planning/Bappenas.

However, the exact amount submitted by Indonesia to the US government to be purchased, AR sources do not know for sure.

The good news is, if Jakarta is finally granted permission by the US to acquire the F-15EX, then Indonesia will become the first user country of the F-15EX outside the United States.

-admin-





so guys, we got two incoming birds!
cheers everyone


----------



## Indos

Just sick to read Ananda Anti KF21 posts in other forum (DT), the reason he supports Rafale acquisition is because he wants Indonesia participation in KF 21/IFX program death, just see how he said over and over again about KF21 program is 50:50 and wants Indonesian Air Force just stick on the Rafale and let go KF21/IFX program. He still tries to go against the program even until this 2022 year.....

That guy is even not go against crazy 140 billion USD Prabowo defense acquisition plan for just over 5 years period, which is AlhamduliLLAH is not realized since it can kill our local defense industry growth. I still remember how he as finance person try to show some financial route to accomplish that crazy plan that will harm Indonesia long term ambition to be independence in defense acquisition program.

This must be because he hates Indonesia participation in KF 21 program, which I also find in some Indonesian people (very tiny minority) for what ever reason. The clue thing maybe due to Singapore connection. He was in support of Singapore when I debate about Indonesia vs Singapore for future possible military clash and defense industry comparison.

I cannot debate with him anymore there since I get permanent banned by Moderator (New Zealand and Singaporean Moderator) despite what I said is not against forum rule and has been proven true so many times like the acquisition of Russian Naval gun, and others

Well, he said KF 21 cannot give political points for Jokowi because he said the result cannot be seen in Jokowi term. Look like he doesnt know that Indonesia will get the fifth prototype of KF21/IFX inshaAllah soon, the fourth prototype for instant has already been assembled and look like will be completed soon. April roll out in 2021 is already a result of KF21/IFX program. We can see Indonesian people support if we see the comment section of KF21 related news in mainstream media like CNBC Indonesia.

The EMD phase is also started during Jokowi period, since Jokowi comes to power in 2014 while EMD phase started in 2015, including the deal between Indonesian and Korea was done during Jokowi period to start EMD phase. Jokowi will also be remembered as President who stay and commit with long term R&D program despite the start of the program was in SBY period ( 2009-MOU, 2011 contract for first phase )

The fifth prototype for Indonesia will be delivered to Indonesia and tested by Indonesian engineers and Indonesian test pilot in Indonesian Aerospace inshaAllah. The delivery will likely happen within Jokowi period, the most possible time is in 2023, just when the political domestic scene will be quite hot since it will be a campaign period for 2024 Presidential election where the first voting will happen in the month of February.

Even Jokowi present in KF21/IFX roll out ceremony in April 2021 through teleconference has already given him some political score that will improve people support toward him.


----------



## 182

Indonesia – F-15ID Aircraft​PDF Version

Press Release - Indonesia 22-13 CN.pdf

Media/Public Contact

pm-cpa@state.gov

Transmittal No

22-13

WASHINGTON, February 10, 2022 - The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to the Government of Indonesia of F-15ID Aircraft and related equipment for an estimated cost of $13.9 billion. The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale today.
The Government of Indonesia has requested to buy up to thirty-six (36) F-15ID aircraft; eighty-seven (87) F110-GE-129 or F100-PW-229 engines (72 installed, 15 spares); forty-five (45) AN/APG-82(v)1 Advanced Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) Radars (36 installed, 9 spares); forty-five (45) AN/ALQ-250 Eagle Passive Active Warning Survivability Systems (EPAWSS) (36 installed, 9 spares); forty-eight (48) Advanced Display Core Processor (ADCP) II digital computers (36 installed, 12 spares); eighty (80) Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS) (72 installed, 8 spares); ninety-two (92) Embedded Global Positioning Systems (GPS)/Inertial Navigation System (EGI) security devices; forty (40) AN/AAQ-13 LANTIRN navigation pods (36 installed, 4 spares); forty (40) AN/AAQ-33 Sniper Advanced Targeting Pods (ATP) (36 installed, 4 spares); one hundred fifty-six (156) LAU-128 launchers (144 installed, 12 spares); and forty (40) M61A “Vulcan” gun systems (36 installed, 4 spares). Also included are Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation (ACMI) (P5 CTS) training pods and support equipment; MS-110 Recce Pods; AN/ASG-34 Infrared Search and Track International; AN/ALE-47 counter-measures dispenser; AN/PYQ Simple Key Loaders; additional precision navigation, secure communications and cryptographic equipment; Electronic Combat International Security Assistance Program (ECISAP) support; Joint Mission Planning Systems (JMPS); Night Vision Goggles (NVG) and support equipment and spares; conformal fuel tanks; chaff and flares; aircraft and personnel support and test equipment; pylons, launcher adaptors, weapons interfaces, fuel tanks, and attached hardware; travel pods, precision measurement equipment laboratory, calibration, and simulators; spare and repair parts, repair and return services; maps, publications, and technical documentation; studies and surveys; classified/unclassified software and software support; personnel training and training equipment; facilities and facility management, design and/or construction services; U.S. Government and contractor engineering, technical and logistics support services; and other related elements of logistical and program support. The estimated total cost is $13.9 billion.
This proposed sale will support the foreign policy goals and national security objectives of the United States by improving the security of an important regional partner that is a force for political stability, and economic progress in the Asia-Pacific region. It is vital to U.S. national interest to assist Indonesia in developing and maintaining a strong and effective self-defense capability.
The proposed sale will improve Indonesia’s capability to meet current and future threats by enabling it to provide increased deterrence and air defense coverage across a very complex air and maritime domain. Indonesia will have no difficulty absorbing these aircraft and equipment into its armed forces.
The proposed sale of this equipment and support will not alter the basic military balance in the region.
The principal contractor will be The Boeing Company, St. Louis, MO. The purchaser typically requests offsets. Any offset agreement will be defined in negotiations between the purchaser and the contractor.
Implementation of this proposed sale will require the assignment of fewer than 20 U.S. Government and contractor representatives to Indonesia to provide technical support for maintenance operations and to conduct flight and maintenance training.
There will be no adverse impact on U.S. defense readiness as a result of this proposed sale.
This notice of a potential sale is required by law. The description and dollar value is for the highest estimated quantity and dollar value based on initial requirements. Actual dollar value will be lower depending on final requirements, budget authority, and signed sales agreement(s), if and when concluded.
All questions regarding this proposed Foreign Military Sale should be directed to the State Department's Bureau of Political Military Affairs, Office of Congressional and Public Affairs, pm-cpa@state.gov.







one more step guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kursed

36 F-15s and 42 Rafales. This is a serious upgrade in the works. Kudos, folks!


----------



## Indos

Regular Marine soldiers training


----------



## Mata Elang

kursed said:


> 36 F-15s and 42 Rafales. This is a serious upgrade in the works. Kudos, folks!


The question is whether this purchase will stop China? The answer is 100% no. It is clear that the procurement of these fighter aircraft will take a long time to arrive in Indonesia and hundreds of trillions of rupiah are needed to purchase these two types of fighter aircraft. I'm not saying I don't agree, but to fight a big country like China, we shouldn't use conventional means. China's military and economy is too big compared to Indonesia's. We are better off using asymmetric methods and trying to be independent in making military weapons, even if it's gradual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

From Dahnil, Mindef spoke person, he said 56 month from now for the delivery, so the delivery will be in the next administration if what Dahnil said is true.

This is of course Defense Ministry point of view, there is still Planning Minister and Finance Minister point of view.

Parliament wants hearing session with Prabowo over the deal

These Female journalists are more sharp in the question, critical, not just yes boss


----------



## Indos

More information Indonesian members will know about the contract


----------



## 182

Naval Group and PT PAL strengthen their cooperation​
*On February 10h 2022, Pierre Eric Pommellet, Naval Group’s Chief Executive Officer and Dr Kaharuddin Djenod, PT PAL’s Chief Executive Officer signed a Memorandum of Understanding in presence of General Prabowo Subianto, Indonesian Minister of Defence and Florence Parly, French Minister of the Armed Forces.*

Naval Group and PT Pal signed a Memorandum of Understanding seeking to leverage the capabilities of both partners to meet the growing requirements of the Indonesian Navy.

Both companies are leaders in their markets and confirm their willingness to further increase their cooperation to provide solutions to meet the needs of the Indonesian Navy but also by opening a joint R&D center involving other Indonesian companies.

During the signature, Dr. Kaharuddin Djenod, CEO of PT Pal said that “it is an important history for the two countries. The French government is very serious in supporting Indonesia’s capabilities development of defense equipment. And we, PT PAL are proud to be an important part of this historic moment”.

Pierre Eric Pommellet, CEO of Naval Group said “we welcome the declarations of the Minister of Defence of Indonesia to engage cooperation in the submarine domain between PT Pal and Naval Group. We have signed a Memorandum of Understanding for that purpose and are looking forward to working together on the submarine program to meet the needs of the Indonesian Navy and to strengthen the Indonesian naval and defense industry.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Once again Ananda from DT give misleading information about KF21/IFX program.

I need to clarify this once more. Indonesia invest 20 % for the program, along with 20-30% of man power since design process started in 2011 until design process is completed in end of 2019, along with part manufacturing for several prototypes, tandem seat design work package from Indonesian Aerospace home office during 2020 period after all design engineers come home in May 2020, as well as some 35-40 technicians as first batch of Indonesian team come back to South Korea in August 2021-until the number increase into around 100 again in the end of 2022 inshaAllah.

I have posted 2020 Indonesian Aerospce document related to KF21/IFX program in KFX/IFX thread for the year 2020 where since May 2020 all Indonesian engineers have come back to Indonesia. That is the work done in Indonesian Aerospace office (design center) and production facility in Bandung, West Java.

*For All population of KF21/IFX*

20 % stake also means some fuselage parts for *ALL* KF 21/IFX program will be produced by Indonesian Aerospace, half of the wing, and other parts as well, there is article I have posted in KFX/IFX thread talking about the parts whether the article with quote from Indonesia KF21/IFX program manager in 2016 news and also recent 2021 news with quote coming from Minister of Planning, Finance Ministry spoke person, and also Foreign Ministry high profile official.

*All* in here meaning to whole KF21/IFX population, whether for Korean, Indonesian, or other countries ( export). Sorry I need to high light the word since there is one Indonesian member in other forum tries to play down Indonesian role and participation despite he doesnt have any connection to the KF21/IFX program, just some one seeing from the outside with his own speculative idea.

*Testing data and fifth prototype for Indonesia *

Not to mention Indonesian Aerospace will get all flight data information during the test flight and static test data and also one prototype as vehicle to develop the plane further by the company and the means to learn more on designing STEALTH fighter jet since having the plane means we can now test the plane in real after so many years designing and data being taken from wind tunnel and CFD analysis and also in sector of aerostructure and system integration development.

The designers have been working since 2011, having one prototype and all test data during development is very essential for their expertise development. Having one prototype which is owned by Indonesian Aerospace is very important, while foreign plane used by Indonesian Air Force cannot be used by Indonesian Aerospace legally. The engineers will have freedom to do many kind of test and development using that prototype, this is why having one prototype for PTDI is important and become our demand before making a deal with South Korea in 2009.

*Export right issue*

The problem on export right is not about exporting the fuselage parts and to become part of supply chain, but whether Indonesia can sell the plane in one complete plane, not just in the form of parts. While based on current agreement complete plane production can only be done for Indonesian own order.

*Production*

There is statement ( also need confirmation as we need to be critical as person/ not easy to be mislead or cheated by people ) Rafale order offer 20 % local production as offset, but this is still small compared to KF21/IFX local production which not only include significant part production, but also assembling, system integration and produce whole plane in Indonesian Aerospace that include testing as well. Not to mention Indonesian Aerospace will be part of KF21/IFX supply chain with quite significant part production portion for whole KF21/IFX population.

*Wingman Program *

KF 21/IFX will use wingman drone, thus it will be a more capable fighter and Indonesian Aerospace can use this KF21/IFX capability to design its own Wingman drone and produce it for Indonesian Air Force demand which I believe will be quite many if one KF21/IFX is accompanied with 3 Wingman drone.

*Upgrade program*

The upgrade of KF21/IFX can be done in the country based on statement from Indonesian KF21/IFX program manager, thus it will reduce the operation and maintenance cost quite significantly while providing jobs and experience to our own engineers, and this privilege can lead into more subsystem produced by Indonesian local companies like PT LEN Industry, PT Info Global, Pindad, Dahana and others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Need more post to debunk his misleading post in DT

Indonesian KF21/IFX engineers, * Dr Rais Zain, M. Eng , KFX / IFX Configuration Design Leader *talking about the period during early development

Non Indonesian can translate it into English






Program KFX/IFX Dilanjutkan, Pemerintah Diminta Segera Memilih Desain


Angkasa Online - Majalah Aviasi dan Militer



web.archive.org


----------



## 182

Simulator Multifunction Operationing Consule (MOC) Combat Management System (CMS) for KRI Diponegoro Class Warship. a Damen Schelde corvette
The simulator has been upgraded additional features to support 76 MM Gun, Torpedo, Exocet and Tetral missiles shooting drill,
with 4 MOC Consoles, EW Consoles, Sonar Consoles, Radar Consoles) with Scenario Creation (GSS)











The crew team involved in traning simulator are from KRI Hasanuddin-366 warship combat information center (CIC) and Maintenance

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## 182

Navy Rheinmetall Submarine Command Team Trainer (SCTT)

KRI Ardadedali-404 submarine crew members in routine weekly training 
Simulator SCS (Submarine Control Simulator)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Just sick to read Ananda Anti KF21 posts in other forum (DT), the reason he supports Rafale acquisition is because he wants Indonesia participation in KF 21/IFX program death, just see how he said over and over again about KF21 program is 50:50 and wants Indonesian Air Force just stick on the Rafale and let go KF21/IFX program. He still tries to go against the program even until this 2022 year.....
> 
> That guy is even not go against crazy 140 billion USD Prabowo defense acquisition plan for just over 5 years period, which is AlhamduliLLAH is not realized since it can kill our local defense industry growth. I still remember how he as finance person try to show some financial route to accomplish that crazy plan that will harm Indonesia long term ambition to be independence in defense acquisition program.
> 
> This must be because he hates Indonesia participation in KF 21 program, which I also find in some Indonesian people (very tiny minority) for what ever reason. The clue thing maybe due to Singapore connection. He was in support of Singapore when I debate about Indonesia vs Singapore for future possible military clash and defense industry comparison.
> 
> I cannot debate with him anymore there since I get permanent banned by Moderator (New Zealand and Singaporean Moderator) despite what I said is not against forum rule and has been proven true so many times like the acquisition of Russian Naval gun, and others
> 
> Well, he said KF 21 cannot give political points for Jokowi because he said the result cannot be seen in Jokowi term. Look like he doesnt know that Indonesia will get the fifth prototype of KF21/IFX inshaAllah soon, the fourth prototype for instant has already been assembled and look like will be completed soon. April roll out in 2021 is already a result of KF21/IFX program. We can see Indonesian people support if we see the comment section of KF21 related news in mainstream media like CNBC Indonesia.
> 
> The EMD phase is also started during Jokowi period, since Jokowi comes to power in 2014 while EMD phase started in 2015, including the deal between Indonesian and Korea was done during Jokowi period to start EMD phase. Jokowi will also be remembered as President who stay and commit with long term R&D program despite the start of the program was in SBY period ( 2009-MOU, 2011 contract for first phase )
> 
> The fifth prototype for Indonesia will be delivered to Indonesia and tested by Indonesian engineers and Indonesian test pilot in Indonesian Aerospace inshaAllah. The delivery will likely happen within Jokowi period, the most possible time is in 2023, just when the political domestic scene will be quite hot since it will be a campaign period for 2024 Presidential election where the first voting will happen in the month of February.
> 
> Even Jokowi present in KF21/IFX roll out ceremony in April 2021 through teleconference has already given him some political score that will improve people support toward him.



After I cross check by asking to one of Indonesian KF21/IFX engineers, it turn out that fifth prototype will only be given to Indonesia after Type Certificate is taken, possibly over end of 2026 or beginning of 2027 if the program goes as plan and runs with no significant obstacles.

Regardless of that, KF21/IFX program has shown its result during Jokowi administration, contrary to one clueles Indonesian member statement in DT forum.

Prototype roll out in April 2021 and possible maiden flight in the month of June this year, and also subsequent test flight of first prototype have already a result of the program in which current Government can advertise if they want.

More over, if the maiden flight is successful inshaAllah, will likely create another hype in many Indonesian media, mainstream and non mainstream ones, after first hype made by the roll out event in 2021.

I hope any Indonesian Presiden candidate for 2024 election can capitalize the maiden flight event by making political statement in supporting Indonesian local defense industry on going development program like KF21/ IFX program.

At least Ridwan Kamil, West Java Governor where Indonesian Aerospace office and factory is located, where he is also the only one who has publicly announced his candidacy as President in 2024 Election, can actually boost his image and show his plan on defense sector during that time that is pro local defense industry to gain people support.


----------



## Indos

Interesting discussion Tomorrow, several politicians and defense analysts about Prabowo fighter acquisition plan. For me, just stick to current program where MRCA acquisition program will be only about 1.1 billion USD for entire 2020-2024 period (back by foreign loan) to fill our F 5 squadron with 6 Rafale jet.

In the end of 2026/ beginning of 2027, our KF21/IFX prototype for PTDI will be arrived in Indonesia inshaAllah, and the preparation for mass production will be started. The time is coincidently relatively similar with 6 Rafale planes coming. The KF21/IFX prototype coming has potentially quicker than the first Rafale coming out of 6 planes being bought.

Our 6 Rafale needs 56 months to be delivered after the activation of the contract. From Dahnil statement in TV interview, the activation actually hasnt been done by Minister of Finance, it was just the signing of the contract for 6 planes.

In my opinion, just by looking to the plane looks, our people will likely be more hype on KF 21/IFX appearance in PTDI tarmac then Rafale plane in Indonesian Air Force base tarmac where the price has also been set around *half price* of Rafale.

KF21/IFX






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492743471920476163

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> Interesting discussion Tomorrow, several politicians and defense analysts about Prabowo fighter acquisition plan. For me, just stick to current program where MRCA acquisition program will be only about 1.1 billion USD for entire 2020-2024 period (back by foreign loan) to fill our F 5 squadron with 6 Rafale jet.
> 
> In the end of 2026/ beginning of 2027, our KF21/IFX prototype for PTDI will be arrived in Indonesia inshaAllah, and the preparation for mass production will be started. The time is coincidently relatively similar with 6 Rafale planes coming. The KF21/IFX prototype coming has potentially quicker than the first Rafale coming out of 6 planes being bought.
> 
> Our 6 Rafale needs 56 months to be delivered after the activation of the contract. From Dahnil statement in TV interview, the activation actually hasnt been done by Minister of Finance, it was just the signing of the contract for 6 planes.
> 
> In my opinion, just by looking to the plane looks, our people will likely be more hype on KF 21/IFX appearance in PTDI tarmac then Rafale plane in Indonesian Air Force base tarmac.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492743471920476163


By the way other forums you are part of. Encourage more Indonesians to join the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wergeland

I love Indonesia. Was in Bali, Sulawesi and Komodo in 2011. Was a wonderful trip.

How many subs do Indonesia have?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Wergeland said:


> I love Indonesia. Was in Bali, Sulawesi and Komodo in 2011. Was a wonderful trip.
> 
> How many subs do Indonesia have?



Currently 4 where previously we had 5 submarines

One sung and the crew sacrificed their live during the duty for their God and country, so I dont know whether this accident will bring ashamed feeling to any one in Defense Ministry or Armed Force who like to get kick back from ordering defense equipment from foreign countries ???

We will face our God soon or later and next live will be very long, whether in Heaven or Hell

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wergeland

Indos said:


> Currently 4 where previously we had 5 submarines
> 
> One sung and the crew sacrificed their live during the duty for their God and country, so I dont know whether this accident will bring ashamed feeling to any one in Defense Ministry or Armed Force who like to get kick back from ordering defense equipment from foreign countries ???
> 
> We will face our God soon or later and next live will be very long, whether in Heaven or Hell
> 
> View attachment 815156



Thats what i like about Indonesia Army; both professional, fearless and always mindful of Allah. Allah always reward his servants. Alhamdulillah.

Indonesia probably would benefit from a bigger submarine fleet. You could deploy a lot midget subs and small subs. Could have a naval base on every major island.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Wergeland said:


> Thats what i like about Indonesia Army; both professional, fearless and always mindful of Allah. Allah always reward his servants. Alhamdulillah.
> 
> Indonesia probably would benefit from a bigger submarine fleet. You could deploy a lot midget subs and small subs. Could have a naval base on every major island.



That is right, our former Armed Force General also said the same thing that what we are doing in this world is basically to do Ibadah for our God (Allah SWT). This kind of intention should be our real intention in any of our duty in this life, that is what he wants to say which is actually based on what we have learned in Islam.

Former Armed Force General, Hadi Cahyanto saying that in the inaguration of new Armed Force Chief

This President Secretary official Youtube channel.






------------------------------------------

Yup midget submarine has already been in the plan, the design has already been made by our government research agency






But at the meantime, we are about to build Scorpene submarine with the help of Naval Group inshaAllah. There is MOU with Naval Group for submarine building with PT PAL Indonesia. That is to finish the learning curve to build complete submarine after 3 Changbogo deal with South Korea


----------



## Mata Elang

A list of Rp 200 T defense equipment that the US will likely sell to Indonesia in addition to the F-15.

In a release from the United States Defense and Security Cooperation Agency, there are 31 types of goods and services on the list of defense equipment, especially F-15 fighter jets, which the US may sell to Indonesia.

Here are some defense equipment that Indonesia plans to buy from the US:

1. 36 F-15ID fighter jets;
2. 87 F110-GE-129 or F100-PW-229 engines (72 installed, 15 spares);
3. 45 AN/APG-82(v)1 Advanced Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radars (35 installed, 9 spares);
4. 45 Eagle Passive Active Warning Survivability Systems (EPAWSS) AN/ALQ-250 (36 installed, 9 spares);
5. 48 Advanced Display Core Processor (ADCP) II digital computers (36 installed, 12 spares);
6. 80 Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS) (72 installed, 8 spare parts);
7. 92 Embedded Global Positioning Systems (GPS)/Inertial Navigation System (EGI) security devices;
8. 40 LANTIRN AN/AAQ-13 navigation pods (36 installed, 4 spares);
9. 40 Sniper Advanced Targeting Pods (ATP) AN/AAQ-33 (36 installed, 4 spares);
10. 156 LAU-128 launchers (144 installed, 12 spares);
11. 40 M61A "Vulcan" weapon systems (36 installed, 4 spares);
12. Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation (ACMI) training pod (P5 CTS) and supporting equipment;
13. MS-110 Recce Pods;
14. AN/ASG-34 Infrared Search and Track International;
15. AN/ALE-47 counter-measures;
16. AN/PYQ Simple Key Loaders;
17. Additional navigation, communication security, and cryptographic equipment;
18. Electronic Combat International Security Assistance Program (ECISAP) support;
19. Joint Mission Planning Systems (JMPS);
20. Night Vision Goggles (NVG), support equipment and spare parts;
21. Conformal fuel tank;
22. Husk and flare;
23. Fighter jet support equipment and personnel;
24. Travel pods, precision measurement equipment laboratories, calibrations, and simulators;
25. Spare parts, repair and return services;
26. Maps, publications, and technical documents;
27. Studies and surveys;
28. Software and software support;
29. Equipment for training and training of personnel;
30. Technical and logistical support services from the US Government and contractors;
31. Various other related components.


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Interesting discussion Tomorrow, several politicians and defense analysts about Prabowo fighter acquisition plan. For me, just stick to current program where MRCA acquisition program will be only about 1.1 billion USD for entire 2020-2024 period (back by foreign loan) to fill our F 5 squadron with 6 Rafale jet.
> 
> In the end of 2026/ beginning of 2027, our KF21/IFX prototype for PTDI will be arrived in Indonesia inshaAllah, and the preparation for mass production will be started. The time is coincidently relatively similar with 6 Rafale planes coming. The KF21/IFX prototype coming has potentially quicker than the first Rafale coming out of 6 planes being bought.
> 
> Our 6 Rafale needs 56 months to be delivered after the activation of the contract. From Dahnil statement in TV interview, the activation actually hasnt been done by Minister of Finance, it was just the signing of the contract for 6 planes.
> 
> In my opinion, just by looking to the plane looks, our people will likely be more hype on KF 21/IFX appearance in PTDI tarmac then Rafale plane in Indonesian Air Force base tarmac where the price has also been set around *half price* of Rafale.
> 
> KF21/IFX
> View attachment 815330
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492743471920476163



Based on Ms Connie revealation on that Zoom meeting, latest Ratas ( Limited Cabinet Meeting ) in December 2021, President only allow Rp 60 trillion for defense equipment spending for 2022 fiscal period or about 4.2 billion USD. Minister of Planning and Minister of Finance were also present at that meeting.

That amount is for whole Armed Force defense equipment spending, not limited to Air Force only, even within Air Force there are many programs like Military Satellite, transport plane, radar, AWACS plane, drone and others for 2020-2024 program.

So this new 1.1 billion USD contract is already settle for 6 Rafale, we still have around 3.1 billion USD defense equipment spending for the rest of 2022. According to the whole spending program supported by Planning Minister and Finance Minister, 1.1 billion USD for MRCA program is for 2020-2024 period.

Ms Connie actually said total defense equipment spending of 4.2 billion USD is for whole 2022-2024 period, but I think it is for 2022 period only and so far this is the latest spending that President has allowed, since for 2023 and 2024 defense equipment spending will be based on the economic condition.

Based on President law, 50 % spending must be spend on local industry ( new order or MRO) but of course if the foreign defense equipment is backed by foreign loan so the amount to be spend within a year can be scretched into 7-10 years period. For this information I get it already in 2021 news.

*New KKIP law *(a law that is related to local defense industry enhancement)

Ms Connie also has stated new KKIP law where foreign defense equipment spending will only be allowed for 30 % spending on the budget for defense equipment post ( if it uses foreign loan, the total order will still be quite big due to multi years payment ), this shows Jokowi administration (Jokowi himself) has very nationalistic tendency on defense spending that is pro local defense industry. We will wait the implementation of this law, maybe for next fiscal year (2023-2024) because for 2022 as far as I know the percentage is still 50 %.

New KKIP law in my opinion has Jokowi touch since there is new law saying President can make law for several Ministrial Level Law where Defense is one of them. That new law was just released last year in 2021. This new move by Jokowi I believe is his own initiative to limit Prabowo ambitious plan in defense spending for foreign made defense equipment.


----------



## Indos

This post to debunk some one post in other forum (DT) who like to spread misleading information about KF21/IFX program.

So far South Korea had been reported to have interest to get technology partner for KF21/IFX program, but this was old news in 2019 when speculation about Indonesia plan to leave the program is quite strong. So not just partner who can provide funding and enlarge the captive market, but also the ones who has technology that is needed on the program development.

---------------------------------------------------------------


KAI 'Open' to Additional Foreign Partners on KFX​
*17 Oktober 2019*

A KAI official, who did not want to be identified, told Jane's at the Seoul International Aerospace & Defense Exhibition (ADEX) on 16 October that the KFX development project is still regarded as "open" in terms of technology partners. "This is still not finalised," he said in reference to KFX development alliances. "We could consider additional partners in the future."

Under a defence offset package linked to South Korea's 2014 procurement of the Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II, the US corporation is already positioned as a technical partner on the KFX. Lockheed Martin is obligated to provide assistance across 21 technology suites including flight controls, avionics, systems integration, materials, and unspecified fighter aircraft weaponry.

However, the US government has also refused to export several technology suites under offsets, forcing South Korea to seek to develop these systems indigenously. These suites are related to the active electronically scanned array (AESA) systems, electro-optical targeting pods, infrared search and track systems, and radio frequency jammers.

Elta Systems, a subsidiary of Israel Aerospace Industries, is providing assistance to South Korean firm Hanwha Systems to develop the KFX's AESA radar.

Jane's understands that companies including Saab, Airbus and Boeing could also position themselves as future partners on the KFX, although the scope of that engagement would be subject to requirements, the structure of the partnership, and funding.

(Jane's)









KAI 'Open' to Additional Foreign Partners on KFX


17 Oktober 2019 The next-generation KFX fighter aircraft is expected to enter series production in the mid-2020s. To support its develo...




defense-studies.blogspot.com


----------



## Abid123

Indonesia should invest in a stronger navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Based on Ms Connie revealation on that Zoom meeting, latest Ratas ( Limited Cabinet Meeting ) in December 2021, President only allow Rp 60 trillion for defense equipment spending for 2022 fiscal period or about 4.2 billion USD. Minister of Planning and Minister of Finance were also present at that meeting.
> 
> That amount is for whole Armed Force defense equipment spending, not limited to Air Force only, even within Air Force there are many programs like Military Satellite, transport plane, radar, AWACS plane, drone and others for 2020-2024 program.
> 
> So this new 1.1 billion USD contract is already settle for 6 Rafale, we still have around 3.1 billion USD defense equipment spending for the rest of 2022. According to the whole spending program supported by Planning Minister and Finance Minister, 1.1 billion USD is for MRCA program for 2020-2024 period.
> 
> Ms Connie actually said total defense equipment spending of 4.2 billion USD is for whole 2022-2024 period, but I think it is for 2022 period only and so far this is the latest spending that President has allowed, since for 2023 and 2024 defense equipment spending will be based on the economic condition.
> 
> Based on President law, 50 % spending must be spend on local industry ( new order or MRO) but of course if the foreign defense equipment is backed by foreign loan so the amount to be spend within a year can be scretched into 7-10 years period. For this information I get it already in 2021 news.
> 
> *New KKIP law *(a law that is related to local defense industry enhancement)
> 
> Ms Connie also has stated new KKIP law where foreign defense equipment spending will only be allowed for 30 % spending on the budget for defense equipment post ( if it uses foreign loan, the total order will still be quite big due to multi years payment ), this shows Jokowi administration (Jokowi himself) has very nationalistic tendency on defense spending that is pro local defense industry. We will wait the implementation of this law, maybe for next fiscal year (2023-2024) because for 2022 as far as I know the percentage is still 50 %.
> 
> New KKIP law in my opinion has Jokowi touch since there is new law saying President can make law for several Ministrial Level Law where Defense is one of them. That new law was just released last year in 2021. This new move by Jokowi I believe is his own initiative to limit Prabowo ambitious plan in defense spending for foreign made defense equipment.



This is the Zoom meeting, but two women which are Rachel Maryam and Curie Maharini are pro Rafale fighter order, Rachel is Parliament member coming from Gerindra Party (Prabowo party) and Curie Maharini also works in Semar Sentinel which is defense consultan company who is speculated to be the lobby and consultant company for Dassault and other French company, beside working as lecture in Binus University.

Ernest from PSI party and Ms Connie Rahakundini ( defense analyst) are the ones who are critical to the acquisition

*Need to be cautious *as what they are saying should be divided between opinion and data, for me I am more interested in gathering data like Ms Connie statement about Limited Cabinet Meeting in December 2021, and KKIP new law. etc. Opinion is not always true, we need to be critical as persons in order to not be easily cheated and manipulated.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=652061472573661


----------



## J.Brody

Abid123 said:


> Indonesia should invest in a stronger navy.



We are on it:

2 Arrowheed 140 Frigates
6 FREMM Frigates
2 Modernized Maestralle-class Frigates
6 Mogami Class Frigates (30FFM)
2 Scorpene Subs


----------



## Indos

*KF21/IFX program will compete with foreign made fighter Rafale and F 15*​

Nice, Kompas has started to compare Rafale order and KFX/IFX program. This will make the program possibly become one of the consideration points during Parliament hearing and also current discussion on public. Other mainstream media should do the same.

*Not the stop gap measure*

The coming of Rafale planes will likely be in relatively the same time with the coming of KF21/IFX prototype to Indonesia in late 2026/beginning 2027 inshaAllah. The same delivery time also happen if Prabowo want to order F 15.

Based on the previous KF21/IFX program plan, which is currently even 2 months ahead of schedule, the completion of the program is in 2026, and then after that the program will prepare for mass production scale of the plane and also the development of block 2 which is planned to be completed in 2028.

This makes the notion/reason that Rafale and F 15 is just a stop gap before KF21/IFX program reach mass production is false. These programs will actually compete to each other to get the limited budget for MRCA program.

PTDI engineer quoted by Kompas of course doesnt want to criticize Rafale order publicly since Defense Ministry is their main customer and KF21/IFX program is also part of Defense Ministry program since SBY administration, but he implied that KF21/IFX is more into 5 generation while Rafale is 4.5 generation.

KF21/IFX will be developed into 5 and then 6 generation fighter based on the plan inshaAllah. This will make Indonesian Air Force has 4.5/5/and later 6 generation fighters of the same type for long period of time inshaAllah that in the end will create simplicity on infrastructure/training/maintenance/operation/interoperability, easy maintenance and upgrade, etc if we use KF 21/IFX as the main backbone of our future fighter, while in the same time we can use the budget to help our own local defense industry to grow further.

Not to mention that the price will likely set relatively cheaper than both Rafale and F 15, considering the development cost is pretty cheap compared to US and European program.

*KF21/IFX fifth prototype*

The fifth prototype for Indonesia will be built in Korea because current government hasnt completed the production facility for KF21/IFX program. Actually the amount is not much. The fifth prototype will only be delivered after KF21/IFX plane gets Type certificate. Our KF21/IFX prototype for PTDI will be single seat version inshaAllah.

The possible time of our prototype arrival in Indonesia from Korea based on one of Indonesian KF21/IFX engineers that I know personally is in late 2026 or beginning of 2027. It is because current program actually runs even 2 months ahead from initial plan according to the engineer I spoke to AlhamduliLLAH.

*Rafale Offset program*

The OFFSET program on Rafale order is basically just engine maintenance (MRO) for PT Nusantara Turbin dan Propulsi (PT NTP) which is a subsidiary company of Indonesian Aerospace (PTDI).


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> Currently 4 where previously we had 5 submarines
> 
> One sung and the crew sacrificed their live during the duty for their God and country, so I dont know whether this accident will bring ashamed feeling to any one in Defense Ministry or Armed Force who like to get kick back from ordering defense equipment from foreign countries ???
> 
> We will face our God soon or later and next live will be very long, whether in Heaven or Hell
> 
> View attachment 815156


Indonesia at least needs 12 submarines. In fact way more then 12 but no way Indonesian number of submarines should never come down from 12.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

New development, look like the program development has been speed up

--------------------------------------------------------

Singapore Airshow 2022: KF-21 captures Asia-Pacific and European export interest​15th February 2022 - 04:25 GMT | by Tim Martin in Singapore







KAI has held talks with potential KF-21 fighter jet export customers from Asia-Pacific and Europe.

The KAI KF-21 Boramae 4.5-generation fighter has attracted the attention of potential buyers from Asia-Pacific and Europe, as the manufacturer begins to ramp up preparations for the first flight of the new jet in July.

KAI has completed production of four aircraft to undergo testing as part of an engineering, manufacturing and development (EMD) phase underwritten by South Korea.

The EMD will cover ground tests, flight tests, armament tests and a number of other airworthiness items, all to be held at the KAI facility in Sacheon, South Gyeongsang Province.

*‘We expect to complete testing in less than two years and begin production in 2024,’ Jae Yun Park, aircraft business development manager at KAI, told Shephard.*

In all, six prototypes are expected to undergo testing before production begins.

‘Roughly [production will cover] three squadrons and available to export customers after that,' Jae said. 'The government is going to decide and let us know when exactly it will be available for export programmes.

Some [of those interested] are in Asia-Pacific and some are in Europe.’
Park added that the US government would have to give export approval for KF-21 weapons packages before any such sales could move forward.





__





Singapore Airshow 2022: KF-21 captures Asia-Pacific and European export interest | Shephard


KAI has held talks with potential KF-21 fighter jet export customers from Asia-Pacific and Europe.



www.shephardmedia.com


----------



## Indos

Minister of Finance approved only 5.8 billion USD foreign loan since 2021, some have been used in 2021 like Hercules, T50 Golden Eagle, AM 400, etc

And then 1.1 billion USD for 6 Rafale I believe will also be used, I still see there is room for 2 submarine ( Scorpene ) in 2022 with PT PAL and Naval Group cooperation.

RMP (Rupiah Murni Pendamping) is down payment and subsequent payment in yearly basis for the foreign loan. So according to AH, even from those 5.8 billion USD foreign loan approval for defense equipment acquisition, not whole can be executed in real contract (with the activation on the loan)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494044662549471234


----------



## 182

posibility USMC will donate 20-100 units tank LVT-7 to our marines

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

Indos said:


> Minister of Finance approved only 5.8 billion USD foreign loan since 2021, some have been used in 2021 like Hercules, T50 Golden Eagle, AM 400, etc
> 
> And then 1.1 billion USD for 6 Rafale I believe will also be used, I still see there is room for 2 submarine ( Scorpene ) in 2022 with PT PAL and Naval Group cooperation.
> 
> RMP (Rupiah Murni Pendamping) is down payment and subsequent payment in yearly basis for the foreign loan. So according to AH, even from those 5.8 billion USD foreign loan approval for defense equipment acquisition, not whole can be executed in real contract (with the activation on the loan)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494044662549471234











MoD Prabowo Subianto is considered the most competent figure to continue the current administration’s development


Indonesian Survey & Polling (SPIN) research institute has released another survey result in its mission to map the current socio-political constellation among the public, one aspect of which is the relative popularity of potential national figures for the upcoming 2024 presidential election.




observerid.com




MoD Prabowo Subianto is considered the most competent figure to continue the current administration’s development​


----------



## Indos

Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> MoD Prabowo Subianto is considered the most competent figure to continue the current administration’s development
> 
> 
> Indonesian Survey & Polling (SPIN) research institute has released another survey result in its mission to map the current socio-political constellation among the public, one aspect of which is the relative popularity of potential national figures for the upcoming 2024 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> observerid.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoD Prabowo Subianto is considered the most competent figure to continue the current administration’s development​



There are 4 Presidential Candidate that gets a lot of popularity based on Survey

I only want to show the general look on Indonesia political landscape base on recent and respected survey companies result.

1. Ganjar Pranowo 22 %
2. Prabowo Subianto 20 %
3. Anies Baswedan 16 %
4. Ridwan Kamil 5-7 %

Ganjar as the most favorite I bet doesnt want to be VP and Prabowo also doesnt want to be VP as he has had 2 previous election as President candidate and he is head of Gerindra Party

Anies and Ridwan is likely to do coalition and become Presiden and VP candidate

----------------------------------------------------------

All of them, except Prabowo, are relatively young, around 50-56 years old

Prabowo is very old ( 70 years old )

------------------------------------------------------

Indonesians like young leaders

Soekarno become President in his 45 years old ( 1945)
Soeharto become Presiden in his 40 years old (1968), actually he has already had power in late 1966 and has already become defacto leader in 1967.

--------------------------------------------------

We are not like Japanese, we like fresh and young leader


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

Indos said:


> There are 4 Presidential Candidate that gets a lot of popularity based on Survey
> 
> I only want to show the general look on Indonesia political landscape base on recent and respected survey companies result.
> 
> 1. Ganjar Pranowo 22 %
> 2. Prabowo Subianto 20 %
> 3. Anies Baswedan 16 %
> 4. Ridwan Kamil 5-7 %
> 
> Ganjar as the most favorite I bet doesnt want to be VP and Prabowo also doesnt want to be VP as he has had 2 previous election as President candidate and he is head of Gerindra Party
> 
> Anies and Ridwan is likely to do coalition and become Presiden and VP candidate
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> All of them, except Prabowo, are relatively young, around 50-56 years old
> 
> Prabowo is very old ( 70 years old )
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Indonesians like young leaders
> 
> Soekarno become President in his 45 years old ( 1945)
> Soeharto become Presiden in his 40 years old (1968), actually he has already had power in late 1966 and has already become defacto leader in 1967.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> We are not like Japanese, we like fresh and young leader



Prabowo is most capable


----------



## Battlion25

Indos said:


> There are 4 Presidential Candidate that gets a lot of popularity based on Survey
> 
> I only want to show the general look on Indonesia political landscape base on recent and respected survey companies result.
> 
> 1. Ganjar Pranowo 22 %
> 2. Prabowo Subianto 20 %
> 3. Anies Baswedan 16 %
> 4. Ridwan Kamil 5-7 %
> 
> Ganjar as the most favorite I bet doesnt want to be VP and Prabowo also doesnt want to be VP as he has had 2 previous election as President candidate and he is head of Gerindra Party
> 
> Anies and Ridwan is likely to do coalition and become Presiden and VP candidate
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> All of them, except Prabowo, are relatively young, around 50-56 years old
> 
> Prabowo is very old ( 70 years old )
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Indonesians like young leaders
> 
> Soekarno become President in his 45 years old ( 1945)
> Soeharto become Presiden in his 40 years old (1968), actually he has already had power in late 1966 and has already become defacto leader in 1967.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> We are not like Japanese, we like fresh and young leader


What about Sri Mulyani


----------



## Indos

Battlion25 said:


> What about Sri Mulyani



Sri Mulyani is still relatively young and popular, she still has a chance to be the next Finance Minister if she is agree, she is also respected by financial market.

If Prabowo lost, SMI and Erick Tohir will likely become another Minister in very important position in the next new administration, Finance Minister and SOE Minister.







She is also popular among Indonesian folks






She has pretty daughter






With her staff in Finance Ministry when she visited Italy for G20 meeting






She wants to contribute to develop Indonesia, this is why she leave World Bank despite she has became World Bank Managing Director before Jokowi called her to serve under his administration. She has lot of spirit and been proven as a responsible Minister so far.











Only fanboys who wants to spend 140 billion USD Prabowo foreign defense equipment plan within 5 years who dont like her..........

These include those so called Defense Analysts and all parliament members in Commission 1, except Democrat Party and Nasional Mandate Party (PAN) which have acted more responsibly over this matter.

AlhamduliLLAH, we have Jokowi and other responsible Ministers that can prevent the plan that not only can potentially destroy our economy but also our local defense industry by eliminating their future sales, thus limits their future growth (or even can bankrupt them all).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Only some one who doesnt understand about geopolitics who said we should balance trade with US which is currently in Indonesia surplus by buying F 15 EX. That small surplus is not really matter to US economy any way, LOL.

Joe Biden is also not as sensitive as Donald Trump in term of US trade deficit, the new administration will focus on balancing trade deficit with China instead with giant 355 billion USD deficit with that country in 2021, even US large trade deficit with Vietnam ( around 70 billion USD/2020) is now being ignored under Biden leadership.

Donald Trump is an anomaly in US politics, we should not see how US establishment think in the way Donald Trump thinks. Even he wants dis-engagement with European countries, wants to be friend with Russia, and also ignores ASEAN, something that is very different with they way US establishment actually does that can be seen with so many US administrations general behavior before and after Trump administration.

If some one said he is working in Indonesia Finance Ministry is not necessary suggest his opinion is true, even he already said what he said is his personal opinion. We need to be critical and do analysist not based on where the author works, education, etc, etc, but rather the substance of his writing, whether it is true or not. He is also not a high official in Finance Ministry.

I am talking about some one who wrote in CNBC Indonesia and Indonesian members in other forum who just swallow his opinion fully. Actually what he wrote has become a debate among Indonesian members here and in DT long before he made the article in CNBC Indonesia, with me as some one who always opposes that balancing act over such small trade deficit compared to giant US economy.


----------



## Indos

US Foreign Affairs understand it. This statement is relatively the same when the first time I read it during Obama administration period, it is still the same during Trump administration, but at the end of Trump administration, some one in US foreign affairs tried to change the narrative and tried to play down Indonesia but later it is edited and come back to its previous statement which is the same as Today.


-----------------------------------------------------------

*U.S.-INDONESIA RELATIONS*

Indonesia is a vital partner in the Indo-Pacific Region and U.S.-Indonesia relations have taken on increasing importance. Indonesia is the world’s third largest democracy, largest Muslim-majority country, the seventh-largest economy by purchasing power, and a leader in ASEAN.

It possesses the world’s greatest marine biodiversity and its second greatest terrestrial biodiversity. Indonesia also borders the South China Sea, which has the world’s busiest sea lanes — over $5 trillion in cargo and as much as 50 percent of the world’s oil tankers pass through the South China Sea every year. The United States was one of the first countries to establish diplomatic relations with Indonesia in 1949, following its independence from the Netherlands. Indonesia’s democratization and reform process since 1998 has increased its stability and security, and resulted in strengthened U.S.-Indonesia relations.

The United States and Indonesia initiated in 2010 a Comprehensive Partnership to foster consistent high-level engagement on democracy and civil society, education, security, resilience and mitigation , maritime, energy, and trade issues, among others. Based on its success, in 2015, the two countries upgraded the relationship to the U.S.-Indonesia Strategic Partnership , extending cooperation to issues of regional and global significance.









U.S. Relations With Indonesia - United States Department of State


More information about Indonesia is available on the Indonesia country page and from other Department of State publications and other sources listed at the end of this fact sheet. U.S.-INDONESIA RELATIONS Indonesia is a vital partner in the Indo-Pacific Region, and U.S.-Indonesia relations have...




www.state.gov


----------



## Indos

Jupiter Aerobatic Team 

This video is quite clear with zoom


----------



## 182

KRI ABDUL HALIM PERDANAKUSUMA -355 has been installed with scan eagle uav


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Armed Force keeps improving the welfare of its soldiers, including building houses for them. This houses are for Tamtama and Bintara, lowest rank soldiers.


----------



## 182

Pindad Sukses Lakukan Uji Tembak Medium Tank Harimau Kanon 105mm​ 
Cipatat - PT Pindad (Persero) melaksanakan uji tembak (firing test) produk First Article Medium Tank Harimau pada 24 - 25 Februari 2022 di Pusat Pendidikan Infanteri (Pusdikif) TNI AD Cipatat, Kabupaten Bandung Barat. Kegiatan uji tembak merupakan salah satu rangkaian dari Factory Acceptance Test (FAT) produk Medium Tank Harimau. Tujuan kegiatan uji tembak dilaksanakan untuk mengetahui dan memastikan kemampuan turret dengan kanon 105mm dalam kondisi baik, memenuhi persyaratan dan spesifikasi desain terbaru yang mendapatkan berbagai peningkatan.

Kegiatan uji tembak dihadiri oleh Plt. Kabid Matra Darat Pus Alpalhan Baranahan Kemhan, Kolonel Yudha Adillah selaku ketua tim Factory Acceptance Test Medium Tank Harimau, Kasubdit Siapsat dan Alutsista Pussenkav, Kolonel Beni Nugroho beserta jajaran. Hadir pula dalam kegiatan uji tembak adalah Direktur Teknologi & Pengembangan PT Pindad (Persero), Sigit Santosa, Vice President Penjaminan Mutu & K3LH, Prima Kharisma beserta jajaran VP & GM.


Medium Tank Harimau merupakan salah satu dari 7 program pengembangan strategis pemerintah untuk meningkatkan kemampuan BUMN Industri Pertahanan dalam membangun penguasaan teknologi menuju kemandirian alutsista dalam negeri. Bekerja sama dengan FNSS Turki, Pindad sudah mendapatkan pengetahuan, pengalaman, dan referensi standar internasional mengenai pengembangan tank.


Sebelumnya, Medium Tank Harimau menjalani serangkaian Factory Acceptance Test (FAT) yang dilaksanakan di fasilitas uji FNSS Turki pada 8 – 14 Agustus 2021. Rangkaian uji yang dijalani antara lain; uji rintangan tanjakan 60%, uji lintas parit, uji pengereman, uji lintas miring 30%, uji radius putar, uji kemampuan mengarung dan berbagai uji lainnya. Setelah menjalani berbagai rangkaian uji FAT di FNSS Turki, Medium Tank Harimau menjalani uji selanjutnya di Indonesia dan difokuskan pada uji tembak kanon kaliber 105 mm.


Uji tembak / firing test dilakukan dengan posisi Medium Tank Harimau statis dan target tembakan statis berjarak 1250 meter berukuran 4x4 meter menggunakan jenis peluru HEP-T (High Explosive Plastic Tracer) & peluru TPCSDS-T (Target Practice Cone Stabilized Discarding Sabot with Tracer). Sesi pertama merupakan uji visual turret 105 mm untuk memastikan integrasi dan konfigurasi pada desain terbaru Medium Tank Harimau sudah memenuhi persyaratan dan spesifikasi. Pengujian dilakukan dengan memeriksa prinsip kerja, laras, alat bidik, fitur, gerakan hingga tombol-tombol sudah bergungsi dengan baik.


Sesi kedua merupakan uji tembak turret dengan kanon 105 mm. Manager Mutu Industrial 2 PT Pindad (Persero), Suparno bertindak sebagai Kepala Pelaksana Kegiatan Uji Tembak memberikan aba-aba penembakan Medium Tank Harimau. Pengujian tembak diawali dengan menembak dengan posisi menghadap arah depan, lalu dilanjutkan dengan arah kanan, kiri dan diakhiri arah belakang. Masing-masing posisi tembak dilakukan pengujian dengan menggunakan peluru sebanyak 1 butir. Hasil uji tembak adalah Medium Tank Harimau sukses menembak tepat sasaran dengan turret tetap stabil dan seluruh fungsi turret berfungsi baik sesuai persyaratan.


Setelah melaksanakan uji tembak, Medium Tank Harimau dengan desain dan konfigurasi terbaru melaksanakan berbagai uji daya gerak. Rangkaian uji yang dilaksanakan adalah uji percepatan dan uji perlambatan yang dilaksanakan pada ruas jalan tol km 125 Padalarang - Bandung. Kemudian, dilanjutkan dengan uji balok sejajar, uji embarkasi, uji tanggul dan uji insani yang dilaksanakan di PT Pindad (Persero), Bandung.


Salah satu peningkatan pada desain terbaru Medium Tank Harimau adalah desain sudut hidung depan kendaraan dan sudut pandang pengemudi. Desain terbaru pada Medium Tank Harimau menghindarkan benturan antara kanon pada turret dengan bodi pada sudut depresi -10°. Selain itu, desain terbaru memberikan jarak pandang yang lebih luas bagi pengemudi. Cakupan pandangan dari pengemudi sudah memenuhi syarat untuk melakukan manuver dan memberikan visibilitas yang lebih baik.


Factory Acceptance Test pada produk Medium Tank Harimau menjadi momentum penting bagi PT Pindad (Persero) sebagai bukti kapabilitas dalam penguasaan teknologi bidang pertahanan terutama produk kendaraan tempur. Dengan berbagai peningkatan pada desain serta keberhasilan pada uji tembak First Article Medium Tank Harimau, diharapkan PT Pindad (Persero) mampu memajukan dan menguatkan pertahanan nasional

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

30 Bell 412 order has been approved by Minister of planning, but not yet approved by Minister of Finance. 

We should wait April 2022 to see whether this order will go ahead or not as that is the time Minister of Finance release several approved foreign loan programs, but real order will wait Minister of Finance MRP (down payment) approval to be included in 2023 state budget.

The figure is for 20 new helicopter and 10 used ones.

There is English translation


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Air Force






Army Air Wing






Navy Air Wing


----------



## Indos

Kopasgat training














Kopasgat


----------



## Indos

141 nations voted in favour of a UN General Assembly motion condemning the invasion of Ukraine, while just five – Belarus, North Korea, Eritrea, Syria and Russia – opposed it​




Countries that voted in favour​
Afghanistan
Albania
Andorra
Antigua-Barbuda
Argentina
Australia
Austria
Bahamas
Bahrain
Barbados
Belgium
Belize
Benin
Bhutan
Bosnia-Herzegovina
Botswana
Brazil
Brunei
Bulgaria
Cabo Verde
Cambodia
Canada
Chad
Chile
Colombia
Comoros
Costa Rica
Cote D’Ivoire
Croatia
Cyprus
Czech Republic
Democratic Republic of the Congo
Denmark
Djibouti
Dominica
Dominican Republic
Ecuador
Egypt
Estonia
Fiji
Finland
France
Gabon
Gambia
Georgia
Germany
Ghana
Greece
Grenada
Guatemala
Guyana
Haiti
Honduras
Hungary
Iceland
*Indonesia*
Ireland
Israel
Italy
Jamaica
Japan
Jordan
Kenya
Kiribati
Kuwait
Latvia
Lebanon
Lesotho
Liberia
Libya
Liechtenstein
Luxembourg
Malawi
Malaysia
Maldives
Malta
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Mauritius
Mexico
Micronesia
Monaco
Montenegro
Myanmar
Nauru
Nepal
Netherlands
New Zealand
Niger
Nigeria
North Macedonia
Norway
Oman
Palau
Panama
Papua New Guinea
Paraguay
Peru
Philippines
Poland
Portugal
Qatar
Republic of Korea
Republic of Moldova
Romania
Rwanda
Saint Kitts-Nevis
Saint Lucia
Saint Vincent-Grenadines
Samoa
San Marino
Sao Tome-Principe
Saudi Arabia
Serbia
Seychelles
Sierra Leone
Singapore
Slovakia
Slovenia
Solomon Islands
Somalia
Spain
Suriname
Sweden
Switzerland
Thailand
Timor-Leste
Tonga
Trinidad-Tobago
Tunisia
Turkey
Tuvalu
Ukraine
United Arabs Emirates
United Kingdom
United States
Uruguay
Vanuatu
Yemen
Zambia
Countries that voted against the resolution​
Russia
Belarus
North Korea
Eritrea
Syria
Countries that abstained​
Algeria
Angola
Armenia
Bangladesh
Bolivia
Burundi
Central African Republic
China
Congo
Cuba
El Salvador
Equatorial Guinea
India
Iran
Iraq
Kazakhstan
Kyrgyzstan
Laos
Madagascar
Mali
Mongolia
Mozambique
Namibia
Nicaragua
Pakistan
Senegal
South Africa
South Sudan
Sri Lanka
Sudan
Tajikistan
Tanzania
Uganda
Vietnam
Zimbabwe
No vote recorded​
Azerbaijan
Burkina Faso
Cameroon
Equatorial Guinea
Eswatini
Ethiopia
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Morocco
Togo
Turkmenistan
Uzbekistan
Venezuela









UN votes 141-5 to condemn Ukraine invasion as North Korea and Syria side with Putin


141 nations voted in favour of a UN General Assembly motion condemning the invasion of Ukraine, while just five - Belarus, North Korea, Eritrea, Syria and Russia - opposed it




inews.co.uk


----------



## Indos

Look like the Army order for 21 Bell 412 will likely to happen, it also include several other helicopters.


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499473937570283539


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499473937570283539



It is likely CN 235 for Army will be part of this new funding approval as Jet investment from Europe has become the company which will help the financing of CN 235, so Army CN 235 order will likely be financed by foreign loan. Now member in other forum (Ananda from DT) who said Indonesian Aerospace is not a bankable company has to acknowledge many of his opinions has been debunked by the reality.

(The video can use English translation)






Jet Investment is a European company


----------



## Indos

80 Indonesian citizen and 3 Ukrainan citizen are evacuated and have arrived in Jakarta. 24 Indonesian citizen doesnt want to be evacuated and remained in Ukraine due to marriages.

With many of them are women and with children I suspect these are women have been married to Ukrainan, and the husbands stayed because Ukraine forbid Ukraine men citizen within18-60 years old to leave Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Russian Ambassador talked to Indonesian media


----------



## Indos

Embargo and sanction to Russia should make Indonesia more determined in developing its own local defense industry. No need to fall to the same hole again and again.

The news stated that Indonesian Army, Navy, and Air Force have bough enough spare parts from Russia for Russian made defense equipment to maintain the operation for quite long.


----------



## 182

KRI REM 331 TORPEDO




KRI REM 331 76mm otmel




KRI REM 331 CIC







SU-30 MKI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Military Balance 2022*


----------



## Indos

Training between Kostrad and US Army in Indonesia.

*PLATOON EXCHANGE-1 2022*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> Training between Kostrad and US Army in Indonesia.
> 
> *PLATOON EXCHANGE-1 2022*
> 
> View attachment 822972
> 
> View attachment 822973



They are all using Pindad SS2 rifles..?


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> They are all using Pindad SS2 rifles..?



Look like that, SS2 V4 to be precise


----------



## Indos

Simulation when Indonesian Air Force force foreign plane to land in Indonesian Air Force base

Note: Indonesian Airforce has its own land soldiers unit called Kopasgat


----------



## Indos

Pindad rifle is quite good, civilian can use it with ease and accuracy

Ahmad Dani family visited Pindad ( the video includes his family trying to use Pindad assault rifle, including his little daughter.


----------



## Indos

In Hawai, 2022







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500969667799572480


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501174450514907138


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Indonesian Armed Force Commander, General Andika Perkasa, visited Madiun Air Force base


----------



## 182

FNSS Completed the Serial Production; KAPLAN MT Medium Tank Platforms are on Their Way to IndonesiaWay to Indonesia​ 

15.03.2022 

KAPLAN MT Medium Tank Project was initiated with G2G Agreement between Presidency of Defence Industries of Türkiye (SSB) and Ministry of Defence of Indonesia. In 2015, a corporation agreement was signed between DG Defence Potential of Indonesia and SSB in order to develop 2 prototype vehicles. 

Within the scope of the project under the KAPLAN MT (HARIMAU) Medium Weight Class Tank Serial Production Long-Term Collaboration Agreement signed between FNSS Savunma Sistemleri A.Ş. and PT Pindad in 2019, FNSS completed the production of the first batch of vehicles with the serial production configuration. The vehicles, developed within the scope of the Project were presented to the representatives from Indonesia Army, Indonesian Ministry of Defence, and PT Pindad management, with the attendance of Defense Industry Presidency of Türkiye and Ministry of National Defence of Türkiye. Following the “KAPLAN MT Medium Tank Platform Production Completion Ceremony” held in FNSS facilities, all tank platforms will be shipped to Indonesia for final turret assembly and delivered to Indonesian Army after the final acceptance stage
Program Background
After the prototype development studies, FNSS has successfully completed the endurance and firing tests carried out in Indonesia. At the end of 2019, FNSS signed a joint production contract for a total of 18 KAPLAN MT vehicles and completed the design perfection studies carried out with the participation of end users in 2020. The production technical support and supply parts provided to PT Pindad for the vehicles to be produced in Indonesia were completed in 2021. These parts and subsystems were exported to Indonesia as tool kits and delivered to FNSS' partner PT Pindad. As of the beginning of 2022, FNSS successfully completed its project activities and made the vehicles produced in Türkiye ready for user inspection. Within the scope of the project, the remaining vehicles will be produced in Indonesia by PT Pindad with the technology transfer model successfully implemented by FNSS.

While FNSS completed its design perfection studies in a short period of time and completed its production activities in Türkiye after acceptance, it once again demonstrated its export experience and success with the technology transfer model. The KAPLAN MT project also stands out by being Türkiye's first defence export program in the Tank Class, which was started within the framework of the Defense Industry Cooperation Agreements signed between the Republic of Indonesia and the Republic of Türkiye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Platoon Exchange, Indonesia

Kostrad and US Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Translation:

The Minister of Defense of the Republic of Indonesia Prabowo Subianto 
@prabowo was warmly welcomed when he accepted an invitation to a meeting with French President Emmanuel Macron 
@EmmanuelMacron at the lysée Palace, Tuesday (15/3).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504108271518433285


----------



## 182

HARIMAU M/T 
FNSS-PINDAD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## J.Brody

182 said:


> View attachment 824885
> View attachment 824886
> View attachment 824887
> View attachment 824889
> View attachment 824890
> View attachment 824891
> View attachment 824892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HARIMAU M/T
> FNSS-PINDAD


How many local components percentage we required for this Medium Tank ToT?

Are these Hulls only for transition process for Pindad production learning? i mean, will Pindad made the hull themselves in the future?

Since if Pindad will keep importing the hulls and definitely the Turrets, the local components involved in this Tanks will be extremely small percentage. no?


----------



## Indos

J.Brody said:


> How many local components percentage we required for this Medium Tank ToT?
> 
> Are these Hulls only for transition process for Pindad production learning? i mean, will Pindad made the hull themselves in the future?
> 
> Since if Pindad will keep importing the hulls and definitely the Turrets, the local components involved in this Tanks will be extremely small percentage. no?



8 hulls made in Turkey, 10 made in Pindad out of 18 orders (first order), subsequent order for Indonesia Army will be produced entirely in Pindad where FNSS I believe will get some percentage of profit on each tank being ordered due to capital injection of 50:50 % between Indonesian company (Pindad) and Turkish company (FNSS).

Regarding to turret from CMI Defense, the assembly made in Pindad from CMI Defense Belgia. The TOT for turret I believe is only for Pindad from CMI Belgium, this is why FNSS only deliver the hull without turret.

The armor material according to Turkish member is not even made in Turkey. So for the raw material it still need to be imported and Pindad is not the company to make such steel, it is the duty for steel company in Indonesia to make it.

Indonesia steel company has potency to make the steel for armor, like Anoa APC and Badak IFV have used steel produced by steel companies in Indonesia,

We have Krakatau steel, Krakatau Posco, and Krakatau Nippon Steel. Regardless of that, steel company cannot produced any steel product if the economic of scale of that product is not reached.

The local content of course will be increased gradually, just like other Pindad products, what is needed is the assurance from Defense Minister that order for the tanks, despite maybe small in quantity, will keep being made.

Latest news reveal that Minister of Defense wants to do subsequent order which of course needs approval from Bappenas and Finance Minister, which is good for Pindad since if local content is to be increase, they need more investment, and for investment to happen, the assurance that the invesment will come back is needed.

---------------------------------------------------

Astra Otopart, Bakrie otopart, and BMC have the potency to make component as well, but if the components needs is not much (small market) , such thing will likely not happen due to not viable business wise.
















---------------------------------------------------

From what I understand Pindad (or maybe other local company) has been able to make tank chain. The retrofit of our old tanks also use some components from local companies.

Aside of tank chain, from what I know PT Respati also involved in Scorpion tank retrofit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT INKA, our train manufacturer I think can make tank chassis and the wheels.


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505814014206492674

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505821157039038465


----------



## Indos

Ukraine students who learn Indonesian language in university in Kyiv and who work for Indonesian government say their people struggle over Russian invasion is similar when Indonesia has had independence war against Dutch ( and Britain )

They mention about the slogan used by Indonesian during independence war "Merdeka atau mati" ( independent or die ) resonances a lot with what they are feeling about their country resistance. I think this campaign is done because of many Indonesians who has been reported by foreign medias as pro Russian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Interview with Russian ambassador ( sadly use Russian instead of English-translation is in Indonesian language only)






Interview with Ukraine ambassador ( using English )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

General Andika asked Defense Minister to add around 30.000-50.000 new soldiers. It is related to guard new capital in East Kalimantan province. The troops to be deployed to East Kalimantan come from experience soldiers from around Indonesia, where 30.000-50.000 new troops will replace those experienced soldiers deployed in East Kalimantan, near capital city.

The Army, Air Force, and Navy base will be outside the new capital. Some small portion of it will be inside new capital, around 300 personnel.

Total land needed for Armed Force base is 4500 Hectare ( outside the new capital ( around 200.000 Hectare).

Army needs 800 hectares

Air Force needs 2700 hectares

Navy needs 1000 hectares

Source :









Andika Ajukan Tambahan Puluhan Ribu Prajurit ke Prabowo untuk IKN


Panglima TNI membeberkan akan mengajukan penambahan personel tambahan kepada Menhan Prabowo sebanyak 30-50 ribu prajurit tiga matra untuk bertugas di IKN.




www.cnnindonesia.com






-----------------------------------------

Current personnel


----------



## Indos

Kopasgat uses Pindad SS2 V5 A1 rifle








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506254828171042817


----------



## Indos

In Papua Province, securing peace


----------



## 182

KALEKALIP sells semi-automatic sniper rifles to Indonesian Special Operations Unit​KALEKALIP company, participating in the 17th Defense Service Asia (DSA) and National Security (NATSEC) Asia 2022 fairs in Malaysia, sold semi-automatic sniper rifles chambered in 7,62mm x 51 NATO named KMR762 to the Indonesian Special Operations Unit.


The sales agreement was signed between the Indonesian police and KALEKALIP company officials.


According to the agreement, the first batch of 32 sniper rifles will be delivered to Indonesian special operations units this year.


The rifle weighs 5,300 grams and has a range of 800 meters. You can find out more about the rifle here: KMR762


*DSA 2022*


17th Defense Service Asia (DSA) and National Security (NATSEC) Asia 2022 Exhibition and Conference started on 28 March.


The exhibition was launched with the participation of 1170 companies from 54 countries and more than 350 foreign delegations representing 45 countries. A total of 25,000 visitors are expected to visit the fair, which will go on until March 31

















YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music that you love, upload original content and share it all with friends, family and the world on YouTube.




www.youtube.com










this new rifle for indonesian Police special forces, BRIMOB(brigade mobil).


----------



## Indos

Kopasgat, Kostrad, and Kopassus ( Special Force) use PT Pindad rifle, SS2


*Kopasgat*















*Kostrad*






*Kopassus *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## J.Brody




----------



## Indos

Indonesian Marine force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Garuda Shield 2021.


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Armed Force General inspects one of Army special force (Kopassus) bases and also one of Marine bases and one of Kopasgat bases, it was sudden visit without informing the bases first.


----------



## Indos

Recent visit to South Korea by Indonesian Navy Chief. Look like we are going to get those two second hand South Korean corvettes that are offered by South Korea.


----------



## Indos

Sri Mulyani will likely be supportive if defense procurement highly involves local defense industry. President has already been mad about "too much import thing" last week.

Sri Mulyani met with Prabowo Today and said she support defense enhancement program. I hope it would include KF21/IFX program as well.


----------



## Indos

Brimob, Police Paramilitary unit.


----------



## Indos

Chinese Ambassador for Indonesia met with Prabowo Today in Indonesia Defense Ministry office, Jakarta.


----------



## 182

AIR FORCE C-130 and ARMY CAESAR 155mm SPH
Loading/Unloading


----------



## 182

new army artillery and armored vehicle arrived in Kupang
18 nexter caesar 155mm SPH,
17 Komodo APC's
1 Logistic vechicle
heading Yonarmed 20/155 GS/BY Kodam IX/Udayana, Naibonat


----------



## 182

LOADING & UNLOADING TRUCK KIA-KM250 and KH 178-105mm howitzer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Canadian Foreign Minister visited Indonesia to meet our officials. I believe it could be some kind of message coming from G 7 countries about Russia present during G 20 meetings in Indonesia.

Canadian FM also said in this meeting that her country fully support Indonesia's Presidency in G 20.


----------



## Indos

Canadian Foreign Minister visited Indonesian Foreign Ministry office in Jakarta


----------



## Indos

*Kishida to visit Indonesia, Thailand in early May*





Japanese Prime Minister Fumio Kishida speaks during a press conference at the prime minister's official residence in Tokyo as an extraordinary Diet session was closed on December 21, 2021. (AFP/Yoshikazu Tsuno)

Kyodo News Tokyo, Japan 
● Wed, April 13, 2022 


Japanese Prime Minister Fumio Kishida is planning to visit Southeast Asia during the Golden Week holidays starting in late April, seeking to strengthen cooperation amid Russia's invasion of Ukraine and China's growing assertiveness in the region, diplomatic sources said Tuesday.

Kishida is planning to travel to Thailand in early May during his trip that will include Indonesia and Vietnam, while he is also considering visiting Britain and Italy in the holiday period. During the upcoming Southeast Asia trip, Kishida is expected to underscore cooperation toward realizing the vision of a free and open Indo-Pacific amid China's rise.









Kishida to visit Indonesia, Thailand in early May


Kishida is planning to travel to Thailand in early May during his trip that will include Indonesia and Vietnam, while he is also considering visiting Britain and Italy in the holiday period.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## 182

SAFRAN'S DELEGATION VISITS PINDAD, DISCUSSED THE SMART BOMB COOPERATION FOR RAFALE​
PT Pindad's Director of Technology and Development, Sigit P. Santosa accompanied by VP of Business Development, Yayat Ruyat and VP of Innovation, Windhu Paramarta and his staff welcomed the visit from the French Safran Electronics & Defense delegation, namely Andrea Bianchini, Clarisse Madeleine, and Patrice de Tervea on Tuesday, April 12, 2022 at Gd. Directorate of Pindad Bandung.

The purpose of this visit is to further discuss cooperation in the MK-82 bomb field to support the Highly Agile Modular Munition Extended Range (HAMMER) Smart Bomb which will later be used on Rafale fighter aircraft. Pindad plays a role in producing the bodies and contents of explosives for bombs. Other collaborations that will be carried out are in the field of optronics, control systems and other collaborations that will be explored together.

Director of Technology & Development of PT Pindad, Sigit P. Santosa said that with this collaboration in the future Pindad will have the ability to produce and develop smart guided bomb products.

"PT Pindad has the ability to develop products and also produce the MK-82 used in the Rafale, which is one of the factors that we collaborate with Safran, a manufacturer that has a high reputation in the defense sector with its smart guided bomb. "Safran is very serious about collaborating on the development of the MK-82 smart guided bomb with Pindad, which will produce it and Safran as a guidance kit provider, so that in the future Pindad will also have this capability adapted to conditions in Indonesia," Sigit said.

With this strategic partnership, Pindad will become a lead integrator and strengthen the capability of the domestic defense industry ecosystem.

"According to the mandate of Law 16 of 2012 concerning the defense industry, the lead integrator of defense products must be domestic, we build stronger defense ID capabilities and establish strategic networking partnerships with global partners of which Safran is one," Sigit continued.

After the product discussion and discussion, the
Director of Technology and Development, Sigit P. Santosa and the SAFRAN delegation then carried out a plant tour to review the company's forging & cast production facilities and machining. Safran will also inspect the large-caliber munitions production facility at the Turen Munitions Division, Malang on April 13, 2022.

Indonesia and France have established strong defense cooperation, especially in the defense sector. On February 10, 2022, Indonesia officially purchased 42 units of French Rafale fighter aircraft. The signing of the contract for the acquisition of 42 new generation Rafale aircraft was carried out in the presence of the Minister of the French Armed Forces Florence Parly, Minister of Defense of the Republic of Indonesia Prabowo Subianto.

It is hoped that this collaboration will make PT Pindad a strategic partner for Safran and prove that the domestic defense industry, both in terms of technology and capabilities, is capable of producing and developing high-quality products.






















Safran Electronics & Defense - Missile AASM HAMMER



​


----------



## 182

182 said:


> View attachment 832523
> 
> View attachment 832522
> 
> 
> new army artillery and armored vehicle arrived in Kupang
> 18 nexter caesar 155mm SPH,
> 17 Komodo APC's
> 1 Logistic vechicle
> heading Yonarmed 20/155 GS/BY Kodam IX/Udayana, Naibonat









































komodo & caesar new home


----------



## 182

2nd Batch, Caesar SPH & Komodo 4x4 for yonarmed 20/KODAM UDAYANA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Soldiers from Charlie Troop, 2nd Squadron, 14th Cavalry Regiment, 2nd Infantry Brigade Combat Team, 25th Infantry Division, perform the culminating field exercise at Cicalengka, Indonesia, March 16-17, 2022. U.S. Army soldiers and TNI Soldiers worked together to perform patrols in the Indonesian jungle to suppress opposing forces in the local village. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Daniel Proper, 25th Infantry Division)


----------



## Indos

100 trillion Rupiah ? Awful budgetary management ? I speculate it will be Defense Ministry or Police or both

The other candidate is PUPR ( construction ), but this Ministry in my opinion has been managed by the right person and the result is massively positive.









Dipimpin Kemenhan & Polri, Ini 10 KL Dengan Dana Jumbo 2022!


Belanja kementerian dan lembaga (K/L) negara pada 2022 sebesar Rp 940,6 triliun atau turun 11,2%.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

April 15, 2022






*DUBAI, UAE (CNN) – UAE Presidential Advisor Anwar Gargash said Western hegemony over the international system was in recent days, noting that change is natural in life and constancy and stability are the exceptions of the rule.

Gargash said in the Mohammed bin Zayed Council that the emergence of economic power and technology from Asia, represented by China, Japan, South Korea and Indonesia, “will change the west-leaning balance so that this economy has become less western,” he said.*

The Emirati diplomat added: “China is now a major economic and technological player and a very important political player, although we are not going to put it in the ranks of America now, but these changes show that change is the rule in the international system, not.” constancy and stability,” as he put it.

Gargash said, “The international system today of Western hegemony over the international system is in its last days,” noting that change is natural and that the dollar-dependent economic system is only 70 years old.

The Emirati diplomat stated: “Today we see that countries are dependent on the dollar as a global currency and we believe this has always been the case. The truth is that the international system that depends on the dollar is 50, 60 or 70 years old, so change is the nature of life,” he said.

The Emirati diplomat discussed the Houthi attack on civilian facilities in the Emirati capital Abu Dhabi last January and the role of this incident in “testing” the Emirates’ alliances with some countries.

Gargash said: “The aim of launching such missiles is not only material damage to the UAE, but also moral damage and damage to the UAE's march". He continued, "Of course, this was an alarm bell after the 50-year celebrations and the feeling that the state has this great momentum of accomplishments, that there are also challenges, and the most prominent challenges are those that target your security and stability." he said.

The Emirati diplomat added: "We should not have lived with this challenge, but rather took all the necessary steps to address it, and there were measures to protect the country, but in addition to this there was also a test and still is for many of our alliances, because many of our alliances really depend on the issue of commitment and therefore there is undoubtedly the need to review The nature of the commitment obligations” as he put it.

Gargash continued, saying of the Houthi attack: “We cannot accept that things are going back to normal in the face of this challenge because this is something unnatural and We do not accept that we live under the threat of a non-governmental militia that decides how it will be opposed to the UAE and other countries.” He believed that the UAE should follow the principle of "a hand that builds and a hand that protects," according to him.

Speaking on the Emirates’ alliances, the former Minister of State for Foreign Affairs said: “We are still in the process of reordering our affairs, reconsidering our alliances and confirming that these alliances are part of the overall system to protect the UAE.”

The Emirati diplomat criticized the division of countries by some Western analysts into democratic and authoritarian countries, saying: “The division of countries into democratic and authoritarian countries by some Western analysts is a rejected proposition because it means: “Either if you are with us, you are a democratic country, or if you are against us, you are authoritarian.” The truth is that the space between the accepted regimes as democratic and authoritarian is large.. This is a kind of political propaganda."

On a related issue, Gargash explained that the “bridge-building” approach of UAE diplomacy with the countries of the region is due to the fact that the “middle” country in terms of population, as he described it, can only be within an ” Arab or regional bloc” in the face of a region undergoing change and harsh conditions.

Gargash pointed out that the UAE believes in resolving disputes with other countries through diplomatic channels, which can take longer and be more patient, but that their consequences remain much less than “open confrontations,” as he put it.






Gargash speaks of the end of the “Western dominance” of the international system and emphasizes: We are rethinking our alliances







newsbeezer.com





*We have to focus on local defense industry enhancement and kick out dependence-corrupt mentality that make us keep importing defense weapon that can easily be embargoed later as it seen in Russian-Ukraine war. *Potential future conflict is not only limited to China, but Singapore, Malaysia, and Australia with high Western power support, it is despite the probability is very small but we have EEZ dispute with Malaysia in Ambalat for example.

Not to mention something bad may happen in Papua island where majority has Christian followers, something like happening in East Timor in 1990 ( Santa Cruz) accident that prompted US defense embargo (where later European Union (EU) also embargo Indonesia as Western power is likely to unite) can potentially happen in the future in Papua.

I prefer increasing R&D budget in relation to defense sector instead of buying imported weapons abroad. We have 5 state owned companies working in defense sector, subsidizing their R&D is not a sin, even USA government subsidize their local defense companies which are basically private owned.

Talking about fighter jets, I prefer we focus on KF21/IFX program rather than adding more Rafale fighters and buying F 15EX. State budget is already very tight with Jokowi administration focus on economic development and infrastructure projects. We cannot afford to have more Rafale and buy F 15 EX. 

Some defense procurement that is now much beyond our capability like satellite military of course can be procured abroad with TOT and also preference for company that has already had good connection with our local companies like Airbus Defense. 

Another Joint venture with foreign companies in important defense assets like submarine should also be funded by state budget as it leads to independency rather than just buying imported defense equipment. 

Procurement for some CN 235 planes and N 219 Maritime version needs to be done as well


----------



## Indos

Britain ambassador for Indonesia talking about Putin present in G 20 with Syarifah Rahma, CNBC Indonesia journalist


----------



## mak_sim

I've been lurking since long time ago. If I remember this subforum had many members. Now where are they? Why there is only one person left here sharing informations? Is there any reason they left / gone?


----------



## nufix

mak_sim said:


> I've been lurking since long time ago. If I remember this subforum had many members. Now where are they? Why there is only one person left here sharing informations? Is there any reason they left / gone?



We had like 7-8 active posters here but the mods got really one sided whenever there are exchanges of words between Indonesian posters and posters from certain other countries. Many left or became passive readers. Currently there are two that are still active, Indos and Daniel808 although the latter is posting mostly non Indonesia stuff.


----------



## Indos

State owned enterprises Holding in defense sector (Defense ID)






Contain of :

The launch of DEFEND ID

1. Contract of 13 GCI radar with Defense ID (PT LEN Industry)
2. Contract of small ammunition production with PT Pindad
3. Contract of MRO work for 12 C 130 Hercules with PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Indonesia Aerospace)
4. MOU with PT PAL Indonesia for MRO, upgrade, and modernization of 41 Indonesian Navy warships ( value is 1.1 billion USD )
5. Cooperation agreement between PT LEN Industry with Thales (France)
6. MOU between PT Pindad and FNSS (Turkey) for AAV vehicles production.
7. The launch of 4 missile boats 60 meter (KCR) by PT PAL Indonesia
8. Inaguration of Elemented Detonator factory operation (PT Dahana)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

Presiden Jokowi Tinjau Pameran Produk Defend ID, Hanggar Kapal Selam PT PAL Surabaya, 20 April 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

This Defense ID official YT channel (in English)


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516984820949307393


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

This is Indonesian answer after CNN shows Sri Mulyani face like that in their Youtube tumbnail   


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517412640087322625


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Finance Minister commenting about G20 walk out by USA, Canada, and England, along with comment from IMF Chairmant, and there are also World Bank leader and I think EU Central Bank Chairman,


----------



## 182

Belgium to Send Milan Anti-tank Guided Missiles and M109A4 BE Self-propelled Howitzer​The Militarnyi reported that the Belgian Government made a decision to continue supplying weapons to Ukraine. Belgium could transfer the Milan anti-tank missile systems, and possibly the M109 155 mm self-propelled howitzer.
The M109 is an American 155 mm turreted self-propelled howitzer to replace the M44. The M109 family is the most common Western indirect-fire support weapon of maneuver brigades of armored and mechanized infantry divisions. The M109 has a crew of four: the section chief/commander, the driver, the gunner, and the ammunition handler/loader. In August 1983, the Belgian Minister of Defence signed a contract with BMY for the purchase of 127 M109A2 self-propelled howitzers. The older M109s were upgraded to M109A3 standard by the Arsenal du Matériel Mécanique et de l’Armement, at Rocourt, near Liège. 
The M109 is no longer in service in the Belgian army.





Indonesia Army M109A4 BE Self-propelled Howitzer (Photo by FTS Belgium)

The Belgian M109A2/A3 were upgraded in 2008 to M109A4 BE standard through the “MLU M109 program” (Mid-life Update).
Most important upgrades were: Semi-automatic loader (SAL) with Breech Activating Device (BAD) and Temperature Measurement System (TMS), Installation of 1,2 Kw diesel generator (APU), New stowage racks, Improved hydraulic system (MHS) for traversing mechanism, Improved NBC/RAM kits with airfilter, Generator 180 amp and Improved Ballistic Turret (IBC). 

In August 2016, Indonesia purchased 38 second-hand M109A4 BE 155mm self-propelled howitzers from Belgium and a few number of artillery command post using the same armoured tracked chassis.









sorry, we clean out the warehouse first

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519043133891297287
--------------------------------

This Alman Helvast talk about blue book released by Bappenas/ Planning Ministry about defense program with foreign loan backing.

It is an old news among people who understand about the program. Indonesia doesnt use foreign loan provided by Korea to finance the program. Why ? More like due to ego. And yes, the financing will not use foreign loan as the offer to get foreign loan is not taken by Indonesian side.

Obviously we have capacity to finance the program, the problem is because last year there was still problem in term of inter ministry level and look like the problem has been fixed late last year with the support coming from Bappenas ( Planning Ministry), Finance Ministry, and Foreign Ministry.

Because last year confusion then this year budget approved by parliament (last year) doesnt contain KF21/IFX program budget which not only covers regular payment, but also relate to completing the production facility, and internal R&D.

Look like the payment and others will only be covered in next year budget inshaAllah, but hopefully we can get the funding this year despite there is no budget post for the program this year. Just for information, this year budget is made and approved last year, and 2023 state budget is made and approved this year.

Hopefully with the war happening in Ukraine, finance ministry will be more aware about the important of defense and the important of our effort to be self sufficient in procuring weapon which of course can only be achieved gradually ( step by step ).


----------



## Indos

UKRAINE President will come to G20 meeting in Bali. This G20 meeting is extra ordinary and will increase Indonesia geopolitical weight if we can manage it.

No need to be afraid whether the meeting will go beyond economic and financial sector, this is good one if we want to increase our profile and geopolitical weight. G 20 as organization will become more important as well if world issue beyond economic is also discussed like this Russia-Ukraine war.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519278554546155520


----------



## Indos

RMP is down payment for foreign loan which mean the activation of the loan.

I hope submarine contract for around 2 billion USD with Naval Group is part of this year RMP. As the order involve national industry, PT PAL Indonesia, where all submarine will be built in Indonesia so I see Finance Minister will likely support it.

For previous Rafale order for 6 planes ( F3R ), I also see will be part of it. In my opinion the contract hasnt yet been activated, just like UAE 80 Rafale contract last year has only been activated this year. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519770426095796224


----------



## Indos

Live Streaming Japan Prime Minister visiting Indonesia

This is President Palace in Bogor, West Java. Indonesia President welcome him in Bogor Palace instead of in Jakarta Presidential Palace.


----------



## Indos

President of Russia Vladimir Putin had a telephone conversation with President of Indonesia Joko Widodo. Issues of Russian-Indonesian cooperation were discussed. #РоссияИндонезия 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519707907658559488


----------



## Indos

APRIL 28, 20223:01 PMUPDATED 5 HOURS AGO
Japan PM starts Southeast Asia visit with Ukraine, China in focus​By Reuters Staff

JAKARTA (Reuters) - Japanese Prime Minister Fumio Kishida kicked off his Southeast Asia tour on Friday, meeting his Indonesian counterpart to discuss regional responses to the Ukraine crisis as well as counter China’s growing assertiveness in the region.





FILE PHOTO: Japan's Prime Minister Fumio Kishida attends a news conference in Tokyo, Japan April 26, 2022. David Mareuil/Pool via REUTERS/File Photo

As Asia’s sole member of the Group of Seven (G7), Japan hopes to hold talks on Russia’s invasion of Ukraine and consolidate responses in Southeast Asia, where only one nation, Singapore, has joined sanctions against Russia, officials say.

In a joint address to reporters, Kishida said Japan remained committed to “calling for a cessation of hostilities [in Ukraine] ... and responding to the impact on the world economy.”

Indonesian President Joko Widodo, or Jokowi, said he had stressed as this year’s president of the Group of 20 (G20) that the war in Ukraine must stop. He earlier said he had invited the leaders of both Ukraine and Russia to the main G20 summit in November despite pressure from some Western countries to exclude the latter.


REGIONAL SECURITY​After a tree-planting ceremony at the presidential palace on the outskirts of Jakarta, Kishida and Jokowi also discussed a range of issues including China’s presence in the region and Japanese investment in Indonesia.

“I expressed my strong opposition to a unilateral change of the status quo by force in the East China Sea and the South China Sea,” Kishida said, referring to long-running maritime disputes in the strategic waterways.


Southeast Asian nations, keen not to lose access to China’s economy, have looked to steer clear of a confrontation between the United States, a key ally of Japan, and Beijing.

Japan will next month host U.S. President Joe Biden and the leaders of Australia and India for so-called “Quad” talks on regional security.

Jokowi said he hoped to have partnerships between their countries in renewable energy, and for Japanese firms to be involved in developing infrastructure in Indonesia’s planned new capital. Japan is already heavily involved in developing Jakarta’s subway system and a $4.3 billion rail link across the island of Java.

Kishida is due to visit Vietnam next, followed by Thailand, host of the Asia-Pacific Economic Forum (APEC) in 2022, before proceeding to Europe.

Reporting by Stanley Widianto in Jakarta, Elaine Lies and Daniel Leussink in Tokyo; Editing by Gerry Doyle and Kanupriya Kapoor









Japan PM starts Southeast Asia visit with Ukraine, China in focus


Japanese Prime Minister Fumio Kishida kicked off his Southeast Asia tour on Friday, meeting his Indonesian counterpart to discuss regional responses to the Ukraine crisis as well as counter China's growing assertiveness in the region.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Indos

Just watch CNN International some time ago and I see 2 news where Indonesia is mentioned (Becky Anderson program)

1. Negative tone where World Bank President interviewed by CNN host saying Indonesia decision to ban palm oil is something negative ( not his literal statement, but the tone )

2. Neutral tone, Talking about Jokowi invitation to Vladimir Putin for G 20 meeting which later said by CNN International that Putin accept the invitation.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Confirmation about Putin present in next G 20 meeting (leaders meeting)









Ukraine from April 28 to May 21: Russia to consider allowing over-40s to join military


Russia's Gazprom will halt flows of natural gas to Finland on Saturday




asia.nikkei.com


----------



## Indos

This photo is taken about a week ago, during Defend ID formation (state owned holding company in defense sector).

This shows products from Indonesian Aerospace ( PT Dirgantara Indonesia ). One of them is KF21/IFX fighter.


----------



## Indos

Jokowi warns his ministers to decrease import on their spending budget. He urges the ministries (where defense minister is one of them) to prefer products made by local industries.


----------



## Indos

WH: Russia shouldn't be part of Indonesia G20 mtg​


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

*PSP released in 2021 is 5.8 billion USD*

Rafale order ( 6 F3R version)+ some infrastructure= 1.1 billion USD
T50 Golden Eagle (6 planes) = 240 million USD
2 A400 M tankers = 700 million USD
AH140 Frigates ( 2 vessels ) = 700-800 million USD
Super Hercules ( 5 planes) = 400-500 million USD-( effective already)

*Total = 3.3 billion USD *( This will be passed according to my opinion )

---------------------------------------- *+

Domestic order*

12 Refurbished and upgrade C 130 Hercules ( PTDI)=290 million USD
13 GCI radar ( PT LEN Industry ) = 900 million USD (This will likely be passed as well)
Refurbished and upgrade C 130 Hercules (GMF Aero Asia) = 80 million USD ( effective already )
Small caliber ammunition (PT Pindad) = unknown

*Total = 5.4 billion USD*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520847523308392453
*Air Force local defense products acquisition program (2020-2024)*






*Air Force foreign defense products acquisition program (2020-2024)*


----------



## Indos

Bappenas only approve 20.7 billion USD defense procurement for 2020-2024 ( in which large majority will be financed by foreign loan). The news I believe you all know. That is for total procurement ( foreign and domestic).

-----------------------------------------

Rabu, 23 Jun 2021 17:19 WIB

Menteri Perencanaan Pembangunan Nasional (PPN/Bappenas) Suharso Monoarfa buka-bukaan pemerintah menganggarkan belanja militer sebesar US$ 20,7 miliar atau Rp 298,08 triliun (kurs Rp14.400). Anggaran ini berlaku untuk 2020-2024 mendatang.

Translation :

Minister of National Development Planning (PPN/Bappenas) Suharso Monoarfa, said transparently that the government has budgeted military spending of US$ 20.7 billion or Rp. 298.08 trillion (exchange rate of Rp. 14,400). This budget is valid for 2020-2024.









Bappenas Ungkap Belanja Militer 2020-2024 Hampir Rp 300 T


Menteri PPN/Kepala Bappenas Suharso Monoarfa buka-bukaan pemerintah menganggarkan belanja militer sebesar US$ 20,7 miliar atau Rp 298,08 triliun.




finance.detik.com





-------------------------------------------------------

*March 2021 revelation from Air Force event*

The breakdown for foreign loan approval (2020-2024) is 8.6 billion USD for Air Force, 7.5 billion USD for Navy, and 4.4 billion USD for Army. MRCA is 1.6 billion USD, but later SMI only approve 1.1 billion USD.


----------



## Indos

Kado lebaran dari om Alman.....


----------



## nufix

Indos said:


> Bappenas only approve 20.7 billion USD defense procurement for 2020-2024 ( in which large majority will be financed by foreign loan). The news I believe you all know. That is for total procurement ( foreign and domestic).
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> Rabu, 23 Jun 2021 17:19 WIB
> 
> Menteri Perencanaan Pembangunan Nasional (PPN/Bappenas) Suharso Monoarfa buka-bukaan pemerintah menganggarkan belanja militer sebesar US$ 20,7 miliar atau Rp 298,08 triliun (kurs Rp14.400). Anggaran ini berlaku untuk 2020-2024 mendatang.
> 
> Translation :
> 
> Minister of National Development Planning (PPN/Bappenas) Suharso Monoarfa, said transparently that the government has budgeted military spending of US$ 20.7 billion or Rp. 298.08 trillion (exchange rate of Rp. 14,400). This budget is valid for 2020-2024.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bappenas Ungkap Belanja Militer 2020-2024 Hampir Rp 300 T
> 
> 
> Menteri PPN/Kepala Bappenas Suharso Monoarfa buka-bukaan pemerintah menganggarkan belanja militer sebesar US$ 20,7 miliar atau Rp 298,08 triliun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finance.detik.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *March 2021 revelation from Air Force event*
> 
> The breakdown for foreign loan approval (2020-2024) is 8.6 billion USD for Air Force, 7.5 billion USD for Navy, and 4.4 billion USD for Army. MRCA is 1.6 billion USD, but later SMI only approve 1.1 billion USD.



Army is getting less than Navy and Air Force! This is a good development indeed considering the Navy and the Air Force have been underfunded for a very long time.


----------



## Indos

nufix said:


> Army is getting less than Navy and Air Force! This is a good development indeed considering the Navy and the Air Force have been underfunded for a very long time.



That is acquisition program approved by Planning Minister (Bappenas). We dont know yet about the realization since Finance Minister will have final say on that, and look like the amount of foreign loan + domestic loan being activated for this period will be less than 20 billion USD ( plan ).

I would say most probably between 10 billion USD until 15 billion USD. We can see until 2022 budget, foreign loan activation (based on RMP/ down payment figure given by FM until 2022) will likely be less than 5.8 billion USD according to Alman Helvas.


----------



## Indos

Germany to invite India, Indonesia, Senegal, South Africa to G7 summit​Reuters

BERLIN, May 2 (Reuters) - Senegal, South Africa, India and Indonesia will be invited as guest countries to attend the G7 summit hosted by Germany in June , a German government spokesperson said on Monday.

Reporting by Rachel More, Editing by Miranda Murray









Germany to invite India, Indonesia, Senegal, South Africa to G7 summit


Senegal, South Africa, India and Indonesia will be invited as guest countries to attend the G7 summit hosted by Germany in June , a German government spokesperson said on Monday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Indos

I am agree with what Alman said, we should not pick AIP submarine. We cannot afford having submarine with high operation cost.


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Bappenas only approve 20.7 billion USD defense procurement for 2020-2024 ( in which large majority will be financed by foreign loan). The news I believe you all know. That is for total procurement ( foreign and domestic).
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> Rabu, 23 Jun 2021 17:19 WIB
> 
> Menteri Perencanaan Pembangunan Nasional (PPN/Bappenas) Suharso Monoarfa buka-bukaan pemerintah menganggarkan belanja militer sebesar US$ 20,7 miliar atau Rp 298,08 triliun (kurs Rp14.400). Anggaran ini berlaku untuk 2020-2024 mendatang.
> 
> Translation :
> 
> Minister of National Development Planning (PPN/Bappenas) Suharso Monoarfa, said transparently that the government has budgeted military spending of US$ 20.7 billion or Rp. 298.08 trillion (exchange rate of Rp. 14,400). This budget is valid for 2020-2024.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bappenas Ungkap Belanja Militer 2020-2024 Hampir Rp 300 T
> 
> 
> Menteri PPN/Kepala Bappenas Suharso Monoarfa buka-bukaan pemerintah menganggarkan belanja militer sebesar US$ 20,7 miliar atau Rp 298,08 triliun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finance.detik.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *March 2021 revelation from Air Force event*
> 
> The breakdown for foreign loan approval (2020-2024) is 8.6 billion USD for Air Force, 7.5 billion USD for Navy, and 4.4 billion USD for Army. MRCA is 1.6 billion USD, but later SMI only approve 1.1 billion USD.



Alman Helvast statement ( despite he acknowledge it is still blue book ( not yet come to green book- approved foreign back program) needs to address the fact that the number is for entire Jokowi second term ( 2020-2024 ). There the number is not different with my above post.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523742851821019139


----------



## Indos

Jokowi will visit USA for ASEAN-US Summit


----------



## Indos

Jokowi has landed in Washington, USA


----------



## Indos

U.S.-ASEAN Special Summit: Ambassador Kim Reflects on U.S.-Indonesia Relationship, Partnership​


----------



## Indos

Jokowi will meet Biden and Harris in separate meeting. Discussion with Biden is more about G 20 issues where for VP Kemala Harris is more about green economy cooperation


----------



## Indos

Megawati Soekarnoputri, PDI-P leader, met with South Korea new President in Seoul


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

2 Indonesian marines during Seroja operation ( Indonesia Invasion of East Timor ).


----------



## Indos

Biden Hosts Southeast Asian Leaders at the White House​


----------



## Indos

ASEAN Leaders Attend US-ASEAN Business Council Meeting I LIVE​2,299 views
Streamed live 10 hours ago


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Indos said:


>



Maximum 2-3 FREMM for entire Jokowi last term (2020-2024) according to AH, and this is not yet passing Finance Minister. I dont think this acquisition will be financed by Finance Minister if we see the amount of PRM (down payment) released for 2021-2022, most probably we will only order 10-15 billion USD foreign loan back programs ( out of 20.7 billion USD acquisition program approved by Bappenas for 2020-2024 program ).

Since Navy has already got effective contracts for 2 frigates from Babcock ( built in Indonesia PT PAL), I see Finance Ministry will prioritize other acquisition programs, particularly those who has high local industry involvement and those who are really urgent ( like previous 6 Rafale planes order for filling previous F 5 squadron where the planes have all been grounded ).

Submarine next order is more priority than adding another frigates according to my opinion amid tight budget for defense ministry where I see will likely be kept below 1 % of GDP as usual for the rest of Jokowi final term. Another priority is to build infrastructures in Nusantara city in Kalimantan island for Armed Force new bases (Army, Navy, Air Force), as well as adding more personnel and necessary equipment for the new soldiers ( 30.000 experience soldiers will move to Kalimantan island where the new soldiers will replace their position in current military bases ) 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525022785659015168


----------



## Indos

Green book is acquisition program that is backed by Finance Minister. It is because our finance minister is clever and has long term vision so she refuse to back several major acquisition program. Sri Mulyani look like prefer Indonesia to rely on KF21/IFX program, while Rafale is only intended to fill previous F 5 squadron ( 12 planes) . I have to say AlhamduliLLAH for this if true.

For F 15 EX, even our planning minister doesnt approve the program according to AH ( not included in blue book). While Rafale next acquisition program is only for another 6-8 planes as it is seen in blue book/ approved by planning Minister but not backed by Finance Minister according to recent tweet from AH for this year.

Submarine IMO will wait additional manufacturing facility to be completed before madam Sri Mulyani Indrawati approves any major submarine acquisition program.

Jokowi promised defense spending at 1.5 % of GDP* if our economy growth can reach 7% which is not the case in current reality.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525199701083144193


----------



## Indos

*ASEAN-US Summit 2022*


----------



## Indos

Jokowi and some Indonesian ministers will go to Abu Dhabi, UAE, after ASEAN-US Summit in Washington DC


----------



## Indos

Jokowi give condolences to UAE leader






Jokowi arrives in Indonesia


----------



## Indos

After the submarine production facility is completed, then Finance Minister will likely approve the acquisition program since Finance Minister, I believe, wants to make sure the submarines are built in the country.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526286612929187840


----------



## 182

Reviewing PAL Production Facilities, Fincantieri Explores Potential for Strategic Cooperation​
(Surabaya, 17 May 2022) PT PAL Indonesia received a visit from the Fincantieri team, one of the largest shipbuilding companies in Europe. Mr. Satriyo Bintoro as SEVP of Management Transformation of PT PAL Indonesia and accompanied by related Managers, directly welcomed the first visit of the group led by Mr. Francesco Maione at PT PAL Indonesia's Corporate Information Center (PIP) Building.

" _As we know that Fincantieri is the largest ship company in Europe, and it is possible that there will be potential cooperation with PT PAL Indonesia in the future_ ," said Mr. Satriyo Bintoro in his speech.






The event continued by reviewing the production facilities area of PT PAL Indonesia, namely the Warship Division and the Commercial Ship Division. During the field review process, Mr. Francesco expressed his appreciation for the production facilities and production flow system of PAL which is recognized as capable of producing world-class defense equipment products. The agenda for Fincantieri's visit to PT PAL Indonesia is planned to last for four days. Some of the agendas include reviewing aspects of _design engineering_ , _supply chain_ , and _quality assurance_ of PT PAL Indonesia. Through this visit, Mr. Francesco stated that there is potential for long-term cooperation between Fincantieri and PT PAL Indonesia.


“ _We are very pleased to be here and first of all we would like to thank you for your great hospitality. Thank you for giving us the opportunity of this visit in order to continue to work together and to go on our mutual acknowledge_ ” said Aurora Buzzo as Fincantieri _Proposal and Negotiation Manager_ met on the occasion.





PAL with various experiences of strategic cooperation at the global level in the development of naval defense equipment, such as Damen Shipyard-Netherlands in the construction of the Missile Destroyer Ship (PKR) KRI Raden Eddy Martadinata-331 and KRI I Gusti Ngurah Rai-332, as well as with Babcock International-England especially in the field of ship design and most recently the Naval Group. This is one of the manifestations in updating the marine defense equipment system, which is expected to be able to increase Indonesia's maritime resilience and sovereignty.


“ _Strategic cooperation in the maritime defense sector is a form of strong international political diplomacy and to become a global company. PT PAL Indonesia as a ship company that is trusted by the government in completing national strategic projects and is one of the government's supports in realizing the independence of the national defense system,"_ concluded Mr. Satriyo Bintoro.

ok...run fremm programme lol


----------



## Indos

eliamari742 said:


> Looking for help with troubleshooting the Linksys Velop Setup issues? You can start following the basic troubleshooting steps and checking for the cable connections among the devices. The information shared here will be helpful, still, for more help on the velop setup issues, you can check this blog as well. If you continue to face issues, reach out to the team at our end now.



@WebMaster


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527080227457085441


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527080227457085441



The money will only be disburse in 2023 budget, so those 2 billion USD program ( if all is approved by Finance Minister ) will only get effective contract in 2023. We only have 2024 as Jokowi last period. Next year Indonesia must reach below 3 % of GDP target for its state budget deficit, so the situation for next year will likely relatively similar like this year.

Most probably as I have predicted from last year, out of 20 billion USD defense acquisition program ( backed by foreign and domestic loan ), only about 10-15 billion USD that will likely become effective contract.

By seeing in this current situation, the likely effective contract under Jokowi last term is maximum 10 billion USD, which is half of Bappenas/Minister of planning already approved defense acquisition program for 2020-2024 ( 20 billion USD-backed by loan ).

-------------------------------------


Personally this is what I have been suggesting for long, keep pushing our local defense industry. Why do we need to buy many fighters plane when KF21/IFX program has already had 6 prototypes ???

Why do we need to buy Frigate from Italia that is built in Italia where we can make Iver design frigates fully in the country for whole 2 ships ?

Defense acquisition program that is lack of significant local industry participation must be thrown out, except for those that are in dire needs and our local industry is not able yet to make one like SAM system, AA missiles and others.

Better wait for local defense industry to grow in which I predict that they will be quite decent after 2025 inshaAllah. Program like happening between PT LEN Industry with Thales, PT Dirgantara Indonesia with KAI Korea, PT PAL with Babcock, PT Pindad with FNSS, PT PAL with Naval group are the ones that we should push under Jokowi last administration.

Last but not least, I want to say once again, *ALHAMDULILLAH*


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Kopassus, Indonesian Army Special Force, total strength is 8000 troops


----------



## 182

*navy aviation testing Scan Eagle UAV*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

Penerbang Helikopter EC-725 Caracal TNI AU, Latih Kemampuan di AWR(Air Weapon Range) Salatri​




TNI AU. Cianjur-Dispenau. Para penerbang helikopter C-725 Caracal TNI AU Skadron Udara 8 Lanud Atang Sendjaja Bogor, melatih kemampuan menembakkan roket RD-702 MOD4. Latihan dilaksanakan di Air Weapon Range (AWR) Salatri, Cianjur, Jawa Barat, Kamis (19/5/2022).
Para penerbang berlatih menembakan roket pada ketinggian 500 dan 1000 feets dengan Dive Profle, Cruise dan Hover profile pada sasaran yang telah disiapkan. Selain rocketing, penerbang juga berlatih menembak sasaran menggunakan senjata mesin kaliber 7,6 mm yang terpasang pada helikopter.

Danwing 4 Lanud Atang Sendjaya Kolonel Pnb Agni Prayogo selaku Direktur Latihan yang turut meninjau latihan mengatakan, latihan hari pertama berupa kegiatan ground school yang diikuti seluruh peserta. Selanjutnya pada hari kedua, dilakukan penembakan menggunakan roket dan peluru 7,6 mm.
“Pada kegiatan ground school seluruh peserta sekaligus menerima mission planing dan pembekalan terkait pelaksanaan latihan,” ujar Danwing 4.
Direncanakan latihan penembakan roket dan peluru kaliber 7,6 mm yang bertajuk advanced rocketing ini, akan berlangsung hingga 21 Mei 2022. Setelah itu peserta akan melanjutkan latihan dengan materi Combat Search and Rescue (CSAR) hingga 26 Mei 2022 mendatang


----------



## 182

*Army Staff Talks 2022*
*Indonesian Army-Indian Army*
*at Hotel Hilton Resort Nusa Dua, Bali*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

To improve soldiers' fighting abilities, the 1st Marine Amphibious Reconnaissance Battalion (Yontaifib 1 Mar) sharpened land reconnaissance skills by carrying out joint exercises (latma) The Military to Military Connection (M2MC) 2022 Torchlight with the United States Special Operations Command Pacific (US SOCPAC) located at the Peacekeeping Mission Center (PMPP) Sentul, Bogor, West Java. Friday (20/05/2022).

Reconnaissance is a mission to obtain information by carrying out visual observations or other methods of detection, about the activities and resources of an enemy or potential enemy, or about the meteorological, hydrographic or geographical characteristics of a particular area.

This Joint Training activity is a form of implementation of the daily orders of the Chief of the Navy Staff (Kasal) Admiral TNI Yudo Margono, S.E., M.M., about building superior and professional Human Resources (HR) and being tough in dealing with all threats.


----------



## Indos

The pilots of the EC-725 Caracal helicopter of the TNI AU Air Squadron 8, Atang Sendjaja Air Base, Bogor, practice their ability to fire RD-702 MOD4 rockets. The exercise was held at the Air Weapon Range (AWR) Salatri, Cianjur, West Java, Thursday (19/5/2022).

Pilots practice firing rockets at an altitude of 500 and 1000 feets with a Dive Profile, Cruise, and Hover profile at prepared targets. In addition to rocketing, pilots also practice target shooting using 7.6 mm caliber machine guns mounted on helicopters.

Danwing 4 Lanud Atang Sendjaya Colonel Pnb Agni Prayogo as the Director of Training who also reviewed the exercise said that the first day of training was in the form of ground school activities which were attended by all participants. Then on the second day, the shooting was carried out using rockets and 7.6 mm bullets.


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Indonesia government doesnt take loan from South Korea to finance KF21/IFX program, so the financing is not included in the DPRLN ( foreign loan backed acquisition program ). It is indeed not included in either blue and green book because the share cost financing is decided not to take loan from South Korea.

This AH still believe Indonesia takes loan from SK to finance KF21/IFX program which is not true. The financing is likely used direct state budget and the yearly shared cost is not that much by the way and 30 % will be paid in barter, I expect some sell of CN 235 planes as well to finance those 30 % as South Korea is interested to get another CN 235 planes from Indonesia


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528463456571166721


----------



## 182

maung goes international


----------



## 182

Counterpart Visit, Kasau Menerima Full Honours Arrival Ceremony di Joint Base Anacostia Bolling​





Counterpart Visit, Penganugerahan Medali Legion of Merit dari Pemerintah Amerika Serikat kepada Kasau​








Counterpart Visit, Coutersy Call Kasau ke US Air Force Chief of Staff​







Counterpart Visit, Kunjungan Kasau ke US Secretary of The Air Force​








*KSAU = Indonesian AirForce Chief of Staff

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Rizwan Rahmat made a mistake, 6 Rafale planes order is go ahead as it is part of previous 1.1 billion USD MRCA program backed by foreign loan which has been approved by both Planning Minister and Finance Minister in 2021.

He also made another mistake by saying green book is for 2022 state budget, 2022 state budget has been made in middle of 2021 where parliament has approved it. This green book acquisition program can only be effective contract in 2023 where the amount of money that will be disbursed as the down payment will be decided this year but the disbursement can only happen in 2023 ( making the contract effective ).

Many dont understand that the plan to buy another 36 Rafale planes are just Prabowo Subianto plan and hasnt been sealed with contract just like previous 6 Rafale planes order. The dire needs is to fill previous F 5 squadron with just 12 planes.

Indonesia has already had KF21/IFX program that should be the main backbone of our future fighters squadrons. The decision not to approve Prabowo plan to buy another 36 Rafale planes I believe make countries such as Singapore and Australia worry since KF21/IFX have relatively similar capability with F 35, particularly the block 3 and has cheaper price than Rafale and F15 EX, so potentially Indonesian dream to have around 100 modern capable fighters could be achieved beyond 2030's, which is all the same type thus much more effective, efficient and easier to operate, not to mention if PTDI also develop the Stealth Wingman drone for the KF21/IFX squadrons that they will be produced in the country, inshaAllah.

KF21/IFX is also more suitable to face China aircraft carrier in SCS that in the future will be loaded with J 31 5 generation fighters. With this program, inshaAllah we will have both modern capability and adequate number of fighters (due to cheaper price and the production is handled by our local industry ) that can match with our future challenge

----------------------------------

24 MAY 2022

Indonesia omits major procurement programmes from 2022 ‘Green Book'​by Ridzwan Rahmat






The Indonesian Ministry of National Development Planning has omitted major defence procurement programmes from the register of priority projects approved for foreign funding in 2022.

This register is commonly referred to in-country as the ‘Green Book'. Programmes included in this register will be escalated to the Indonesian Ministry of Finance, which will then decide on the final amount of foreign loans that can be obtained for fiscal year (FY) 2022.

Documents forwarded to _Janes_ on 24 May by a government source indicate that among programmes that have been included in the ‘Green Book' are mid-life upgrades for the Indonesian Navy's Diponegoro-class corvettes and Bung Tomo-class frigates. In terms of hull age, these vessels have either exceeded or are approaching their 20-year mark.

Besides these combatants, upgrades for the Indonesian Navy's first batch of KCR-60M-class fast-attack craft and FPB-57 fast patrol vessels are also mentioned. The former type was commissioned in 2014 while the latter were inducted between 1988 and 2004.

A programme to procure more medium-altitude long-endurance (MALE) unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) for the Indonesian Air Force is also included in the ‘Green Book' for 2022.

Overall, the total amount for all programmes included in the register of priority projects for which foreign funding can be obtained is USD2 billion.

Notably missing from the register are programmes to equip the Indonesian Air Force with Rafale multirole fighter aircraft from Dassault Aviation, and the Indonesian Navy with FREMM guided-missile frigates from Fincantieri. Contracts for these major equipment were signed in 2021.






Indonesia omits major procurement programmes from 2022 ‘Green Book'


The Indonesian Ministry of National Development Planning has omitted major defence procurement programmes from the register of priority projects approved for foreign...



www.janes.com


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

TNI Angkatan Udara

@_TNIAU
https://twitter.com/_TNIAU
Saat kunjungan ke Amerika Serikat pd 19 Mei 2022 lalu, Kepala Staf Angkatan Udara melaks kegiatan diskusi staff talk dgn USAF.
Dlm kegiatan tsb dibahas beberapa topik yakni Regional Scene Setters, Pilot Training, F-15E WSO Training and Integration, Aircrew Talent Management.



Diskusi dipimpin Jenderal Charles Q. Brown Jr. Kepala Staf USAF, dan Marsekal TNI Fadjar Prasetyo. 
Adapun isu-isu yang dibahas saat diskusi regional scene setter adalah tentang South China Security, Terrorisme, Climate Change dan Human Assistant/Disaster Relief (HADR).





10:08 AM · May 25, 2022·Twitter for Android


----------



## Indos

Defense Budget for 2023 is 123 trillion Rupiah ( 8.4 billion USD ). It is a bit decrease from 2022 defense budget at 126 trillion Rupiah ( 8. 6 billion USD )









Terbesar! Prabowo Bakal Dapat Anggaran Rp 123 T pada 2023


Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani Indrawati telah menyusun anggaran untuk seluruh Kementerian/Lembaga (K/L) di tanah air untuk 2023.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

2023 defense budget is a bit lower than 2022 defense budget ( for Armed Force )

By seeing how small it is research budget in 2023, so my assumption is that many of the research program is now funded by BRIN (directly under President ) and could be under Finance Ministry program directly, which possibly will include KFX/IFX program and MALE UCAV program ( since the start it is under BRIN )


----------



## Indos

Preparation process for first flight disclosed by KF-21 flight test pilot​82 views
May 28, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530994888589778945


----------



## IblinI

@Indos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

IblinI said:


> @Indos
> 
> View attachment 849183



From the picture posted in 2021, UAV Blowfish from China has already been used by Brimob, police paramilitary unit in their operation in Papua province.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426514097617752066

Brimob, Police Paramilitary, total strength is 30.000 troops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

President Of Ukraine Volodymyr Zelenskyy Talks To Indonesia | FPCI Virtual Public Forum​


----------



## jamahir

Indos said:


> President Of Ukraine Volodymyr Zelenskyy Talks To Indonesia | FPCI Virtual Public Forum​



Sad that Indonesian government has allowed this ZioNazi, Capitalist thief, criminal of his own citizens and a war criminal to garner sympathy from its misguided citizens. He should by arrested by Russia and taken to Moscow to be charged just like George Bush jr and Tony B'liar are on an international arrest warrant issued by the Kuala Lumpur War Crimes Commission in 2011 on charges of crimes against Iraq and again against Bush and other American officials in 2012 for Abu Ghraib crimes.


----------



## Indos

Australian PM’s Rival Wants Closer Ties With ‘Giant’ Indonesia​






Labor leader said Indonesia would one day be a ‘superpower’
His party’s lead over Australia PM’s coalition narrows

By
Ben Westcott
May 17, 2022, 10:43 PM PDT

Follow the authors

+ Get alerts forBen Westcott


Australia’s Labor leader Anthony Albanese has picked Indonesia as one of his first diplomatic visits if he wins Saturday’s election and becomes prime minister, saying Canberra needs to build closer ties with the future “superpower

"Indonesia will grow to be an economy that’s substantial in the world, we live in a region whereby in the future we will have China, India and Indonesia as giants.

"We need to strengthen that economic partnership," he said at the National Press Club in Canberra.

Albanese did not lay out specific policies to bring the two countries closer together but said he wanted to expand "people-to-people" partnerships and build engagement with Jakarta including in areas like maritime safety.


The Labour leader questioned why relations between Australia and Indonesia were not closer, given the country’s proximity and the fact that Jakarta would one day "be a superpower in the world".

"We need to really strengthen the relationship," he said.

Indonesia is the one of the countries closest to Australia geographically, with security ties covering counter-terrorism and border protection. There have been strains in that relationship from alleged abuses by Indonesian special forces in East Timor in the late 1990s to revelations of Australian spies tapping then-president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono’s phone in 2013.

In recent months, Indonesia has expressed concerns over a new security pact between the US, UK and Australia that will help Canberra build nuclear-powered submarines while escalating tensions with China.

Albanese is currently in the final days of a six-week campaign against the centre-right government of Prime Minister Scott Morrison. Recent polling has shown a tightening election contest between the two leaders, with both competing for 76 seats to form government in Australia’s 151-seat Parliament.

He said if he won the vote on Saturday he would be heading to a meeting of the Quad in Japan on Monday, a diplomatic trial by fire where he’d hold talks with US President Joe Biden, Japan Prime Minister Fumio Kishida and Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi.

Albanese said he would continue elements of Morrison’s diplomatic approach to Australia’s allies, while adding he believed trust needed to be rebuilt with some of the country’s partners.

When asked about reports in the Guardian that the Chinese government would seek a diplomatic reset with whichever leader won the election on May 21, Albanese just said the relationship between the two countries would be "challenging” going forward. - BLOOMBERG









Australian PM’s Rival Wants Closer Ties With ‘Giant’ Indonesia


Australia’s Labor leader Anthony Albanese has picked Indonesia as one of his first diplomatic visits if he wins Saturday’s election and becomes prime minister, saying Canberra needs to build closer ties with the future “superpower.”




www.bloomberg.com













Australian PM’s rival wants closer ties with ‘giant’ Indonesia


CANBERRA: Australia’s Labour leader Anthony Albanese has picked Indonesia as one of his first diplomatic visits if he wins Saturday’s (May 21) election and becomes prime minister, saying Canberra needs to build closer ties with the future "superpower".




www.thestar.com.my







https://www.businesstimes.com.sg/asean-business/australian-pms-rival-wants-closer-ties-with-giant-indonesia


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Rizwan Rahmat made a mistake, 6 Rafale planes order is go ahead as it is part of previous 1.1 billion USD MRCA program backed by foreign loan which has been approved by both Planning Minister and Finance Minister in 2021.
> 
> He also made another mistake by saying green book is for 2022 state budget, 2022 state budget has been made in middle of 2021 where parliament has approved it. This green book acquisition program can only be effective contract in 2023 where the amount of money that will be disbursed as the down payment will be decided this year but the disbursement can only happen in 2023 ( making the contract effective ).
> 
> Many dont understand that the plan to buy another 36 Rafale planes are just Prabowo Subianto plan and hasnt been sealed with contract just like previous 6 Rafale planes order. The dire needs is to fill previous F 5 squadron with just 12 planes.
> 
> Indonesia has already had KF21/IFX program that should be the main backbone of our future fighters squadrons. The decision not to approve Prabowo plan to buy another 36 Rafale planes I believe make countries such as Singapore and Australia worry since KF21/IFX have relatively similar capability with F 35, particularly the block 3 and has cheaper price than Rafale and F15 EX, so potentially Indonesian dream to have around 100 modern capable fighters could be achieved beyond 2030's, which is all the same type thus much more effective, efficient and easier to operate, not to mention if PTDI also develop the Stealth Wingman drone for the KF21/IFX squadrons that they will be produced in the country, inshaAllah.
> 
> KF21/IFX is also more suitable to face China aircraft carrier in SCS that in the future will be loaded with J 31 5 generation fighters. With this program, inshaAllah we will have both modern capability and adequate number of fighters (due to cheaper price and the production is handled by our local industry ) that can match with our future challenge
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> 24 MAY 2022
> 
> Indonesia omits major procurement programmes from 2022 ‘Green Book'​by Ridzwan Rahmat
> 
> View attachment 847650
> 
> 
> The Indonesian Ministry of National Development Planning has omitted major defence procurement programmes from the register of priority projects approved for foreign funding in 2022.
> 
> This register is commonly referred to in-country as the ‘Green Book'. Programmes included in this register will be escalated to the Indonesian Ministry of Finance, which will then decide on the final amount of foreign loans that can be obtained for fiscal year (FY) 2022.
> 
> Documents forwarded to _Janes_ on 24 May by a government source indicate that among programmes that have been included in the ‘Green Book' are mid-life upgrades for the Indonesian Navy's Diponegoro-class corvettes and Bung Tomo-class frigates. In terms of hull age, these vessels have either exceeded or are approaching their 20-year mark.
> 
> Besides these combatants, upgrades for the Indonesian Navy's first batch of KCR-60M-class fast-attack craft and FPB-57 fast patrol vessels are also mentioned. The former type was commissioned in 2014 while the latter were inducted between 1988 and 2004.
> 
> A programme to procure more medium-altitude long-endurance (MALE) unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) for the Indonesian Air Force is also included in the ‘Green Book' for 2022.
> 
> Overall, the total amount for all programmes included in the register of priority projects for which foreign funding can be obtained is USD2 billion.
> 
> Notably missing from the register are programmes to equip the Indonesian Air Force with Rafale multirole fighter aircraft from Dassault Aviation, and the Indonesian Navy with FREMM guided-missile frigates from Fincantieri. Contracts for these major equipment were signed in 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia omits major procurement programmes from 2022 ‘Green Book'
> 
> 
> The Indonesian Ministry of National Development Planning has omitted major defence procurement programmes from the register of priority projects approved for foreign...
> 
> 
> 
> www.janes.com





Indos said:


> Indonesia has already had KF21/IFX program that should be the main backbone of our future fighters squadrons. The decision not to approve Prabowo plan to buy another 36 Rafale planes I believe make countries such as Singapore and Australia worry since KF21/IFX have relatively similar capability with F 35, particularly the block 3 and has cheaper price than Rafale and F15 EX, *so potentially Indonesian dream to have around 100 modern capable fighters could be achieved beyond 2030's*, which is all the same type thus much more effective, efficient and easier to operate, not to mention if PTDI also develop the Stealth Wingman drone for the KF21/IFX squadrons that they will be produced in the country, inshaAllah.
> 
> KF21/IFX is also more suitable to face China aircraft carrier in SCS that in the future will be loaded with J 31 5 generation fighters. With this program, inshaAllah we will have both modern capability and adequate number of fighters (due to cheaper price and the production is handled by our local industry ) that can match with our future challenge



*20 squadrons fighter, now we can do it with KF21/IFX ( inshaAllah )*


----------



## Indos

Sat Set! Sri Mulyani Cuts Ministry Budget to MPR​NEWS - Edward Ricardo Sianturi, CNBC Indonesia
31 May 2022 11:56

*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia *- Minister of Finance Sri Mulyani Indrawati asked all Ministries of Institutions (KL) to cut spending for the 2022 fiscal year, amounting to Rp 24.5 trillion.


The request was submitted by letter to each KL as of May 23, 2022. The letter has been confirmed by the Director General of Budget Isa Rachmatarwata to _CNBC Indonesia _, Monday (30/5/2022).














Sat Set! Sri Mulyani Pangkas Anggaran Kementerian Hingga MPR


Menteri Keuangan Sri Mulyani Indrawati meminta seluruh Kementerian Lembaga (KL) memangkas dana belanja tahun anggaran 2022




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532689425351602177


----------



## Indos

There is intention to buy SUV for Indonesian Navy. 

Higher possibility it is Bonefish, collaboration of national company, PT Lundin, and SAAB from Swedia that was introduced in IndoDefense 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Australian new Prime Minister met Jokowi in Bogor Presidential Palace, West Java, this morning.


----------



## Indos

In the framework of its inaugural assignment, KRI Teluk Palu - 523 carried out material embarkation and Yonif mechanical personnel 203/AK and Yonif Raider 321/GT/13/1 Kostrad at Beaching Plate pier, Mako Kolinlamil, Tanjung Priuk, North Jakarta in order to support the Security Task Force Mobile Border RI - Papua New Guinea (PNG) Year 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Prime Minister says he will attend Indonesian G20 meeting despite Russia concerns | ABC News​2,484 views
Jun 6, 2022


----------



## Indos

Indonesia and Australia are true giants in greater South East Asia region base on territory, economy, and military might. Having close cooperation, not only governmental but also people to people basis is really something that will strenghten both nations geopolitical weight and security.


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH, KFX/IFX production facility in Indonesia Aerospace is among the PMN proposed by SOE Minister.

The facility has been completed around half of the required full production facility. It only needs another 1 trillion Rupiah to complete production facility so that we can produce KF21/IFX in the country inshaAllah.

It also include medium tank production facility for Pindad and also increasing production facility in PT LEN Industry for radar production

----------------------------------------------------------

Defend ID as much as Rp 3 trillion for business development, namely the construction of facilities and increasing the production capacity of radar, aircraft, ships, ammunition, medium tanks, combat vehicles and modernization of weapons.









Erick Ajukan PMN Total Rp 73 T Buat BUMN Ini, Simak Daftarnya


Menteri BUMN Erick Thohir mengajukan PMN (Penyertaan Modal Negara) baik tunai dan nontunai, total sekitar Rp 73 triliun untuk tahun depan




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## J.Brody

Indos said:


> View attachment 850489
> 
> View attachment 850491
> 
> View attachment 850492



Bro.. what's this? new Command Forces?


----------



## Indos

J.Brody said:


> Bro.. what's this? new Command Forces?



BIN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> AlhamduliLLAH, KFX/IFX production facility in Indonesia Aerospace is among the PMN proposed by SOE Minister.
> 
> The facility has been completed around half of the required full production facility. It only needs another 1 trillion Rupiah to complete production facility so that we can produce KF21/IFX in the country inshaAllah.
> 
> It also include medium tank production facility for Pindad and also increasing production facility in PT LEN Industry for radar production
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Defend ID as much as Rp 3 trillion for business development, namely the construction of facilities and increasing the production capacity of radar, aircraft, ships, ammunition, medium tanks, combat vehicles and modernization of weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erick Ajukan PMN Total Rp 73 T Buat BUMN Ini, Simak Daftarnya
> 
> 
> Menteri BUMN Erick Thohir mengajukan PMN (Penyertaan Modal Negara) baik tunai dan nontunai, total sekitar Rp 73 triliun untuk tahun depan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbcindonesia.com



Current production facility in Indonesian Aerospace for KF21/IFX program. Current facility for KF21/IFX program is not adequate to make full production process, particularly lack of composite production for KF21/IFX program.

Indonesia Aerospace has already composite production for UAV and civilian aircraft, but KF21/IFX composite look like needs new production facility.

For alluminium part production (aerostructure), current facility used for CN235/N219/NC 212/ H 22M and Bell 412 helicopter part production can also be used for KF 21/IFX program and the facility has been used to make some alluminium parts for current KF21/IFX prototypes

*KF21/IFX production hangar in Indonesian Aerospace*







Final Assembly


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> AlhamduliLLAH, KFX/IFX production facility in Indonesia Aerospace is among the PMN proposed by SOE Minister.
> 
> The facility has been completed around half of the required full production facility. It only needs another 1 trillion Rupiah to complete production facility so that we can produce KF21/IFX in the country inshaAllah.
> 
> It also include medium tank production facility for Pindad and also increasing production facility in PT LEN Industry for radar production
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Defend ID as much as Rp 3 trillion for business development, namely the construction of facilities and increasing the production capacity of radar, aircraft, ships, ammunition, medium tanks, combat vehicles and modernization of weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erick Ajukan PMN Total Rp 73 T Buat BUMN Ini, Simak Daftarnya
> 
> 
> Menteri BUMN Erick Thohir mengajukan PMN (Penyertaan Modal Negara) baik tunai dan nontunai, total sekitar Rp 73 triliun untuk tahun depan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbcindonesia.com



AlhamduliLLAH parliamen finally agree









Tok! DPR Setujui Anggaran Kementerian BUMN dan Usulan PMN


Komisi VI DPR-RI menyetujui pagu indikatif Kementerian Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) tahun 2023 dan rencana Penyertaan Modal Negara (PMN).




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

*DEFEND ID spells new hope for Indonesia’s military modernization plans*





​Anastasia Febiola S. and Alban Sciascia 
(The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta/Singapore ● Thu, June 2, 2022


On April 20, 2022, President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo launched the state-owned holding company for the defense industry, DEFEND ID, at shipbuilder PT PAL Indonesia in Surabaya. 

The holding company comprises five state-owned enterprises (SOEs) that focus on defense: parent company PT Len Industri, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI), PT PAL Indonesia, PT Pindad and PT Dahana. 

The establishment of DEFEND ID should be understood as a milestone for Indonesia, one of the first countries in Southeast Asia to set up a state-owned holding company for its defense industry, in keeping with a strategy that aims to decrease the country’s dependency on foreign products. 

In fact, the incorporation of DEFEND ID also highlights the government’s commitment to reforming and developing the defense industry. At the same time, SOEs Minister Erick Thohir stated that he had discussed with Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto formulating a long-term defense industry road map in the next 10-20 years in order to maximize the share of local content share in procurement deals.









DEFEND ID spells new hope for Indonesia’s military modernization plans


The newly established state-owned holding company is a launchpad for Indonesia's defense industry to finally achieve full independence.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## 182

ptpal_indonesia​Surabaya (09/06) CEO of PT PAL Indonesia Mr. Kaharuddin Djenod received a visit from the CEO of Babcock Marine (Rosyth) Ltd. Will Erith at the PIP PAL Building. During the visit, Mr. Kaharuddin was accompanied by CMO Mr. Willgo Zainar, SEVP TM Mr. Satriyo Bintoro, SEVP TNS Mr. Rear Admiral Catur Sudarsono and related General Managers.
During this visit, discussions were held regarding the completion of pre-production preparations for the first Frigate Ship. 
The Indonesian Ministry of Defense has officially appointed PT PAL Indonesia as the main contractor in building 2 units of Frigate-class warships in Indonesia. PAL chose Babcock as a provider of Frigate Ship design, after considering Babcock's portfolio and track record as a provider of modern naval technology. The selection of Babcock himself as a design provider has received approval from the Indonesian Ministry of Defense.

On this occasion, Mr. Will Erith expressed his appreciation for the Maritime Industry Transformation 4.0 program launched by the CEO of PAL, Mr. Kaharuddin Djenod. TIM 4.0 or also known as IM4 is a breakthrough, especially in Indonesian shipyards. In the future, IM4 is expected to accelerate projects at PT PAL Indonesia.










Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Indos

Bosnia Herzegovina foreign minister visit Indonesia and meet with Indonesia foreign minister.

Joint statement


----------



## Indos

Joint patrol, Indonesian police paramilitary unit ( Brimob ) and Indonesian Army. Papua province


----------



## Indos

After supporting the military naval transport of the Border Security Task Force in 2022 which will serve in Papua for the next nine months, KRI Tanjung Kambani-971 carried out the embarkation of troops from Battalion 315/Garuda, Intai Combat Kostrad platoon and Muara Perairan Task Force Battalion The Marine Corps follows the material. Embarkation of troops and materials was carried out at Cargodock Mile 05 PT. Freeport Indonesia Ds. Amamapare Far East Mimika District, Mimika Regency, Papua, Saturday (11/6).


----------



## Indos

Indonesian F 16 with AIM-120 C 7 AMRAAM


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535971819605610496


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Indonesia Police Paramilitary unit ( Brimob ) will get additional troops of around 36.000, so if we add current strength at 45.108 personel, it means the total strength will be close to 100.000 troops. This is gradual increase with the completion target at 2045. One of the main tasks for the new addition is for guarding the new capital in Kalimantan island.

Source :









Brimob Bakal Tempatkan 36 Ribu Personel di 3 Wilayah Tugas Baru


Setelah resmi dikuatkan Kapolri, Brimob berencana menempatkan 36 ribu personel di 3 satker wilayah baru.




www.cnnindonesia.com





Brimob


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Jokowi Tomorrow resufle ( changing his ministers )

Hadi Cahyanto will replace our Defense Minister, Prabowo Subianto ...???

Interesting event Tomorrow.....









Ada Prabowo, Ini Deretan Pejabat yang Datangi Istana Sore Ini


Kepada wartawan, Sofyan enggan berbicara banyak saat ditanya perihal pemanggilan yang mendadak itu.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

Hadi Cahyanto is our former Armed Force General. He is loyal to President, and honest.






Hadi Cahyanto is likely the one that can possibly formulate and execute what Jokowi wants in term of making defense spending as investment into our defense industry.

Jokowi still has around 3 years to reform our defense spending into a more investment driven and *very *pro local defense industry, something that he actually really wants to happen. Only fool and corrupt who think we can survive by importing defense equipments since we as a nation has faced several embargoes from powerful industrialized nations before.

Reaching independency in defense equipment is of course not something that can be achieved overnight, but at least we can see the lack of seriousness from current Defense Ministry acquisition and long term plan and how much the ministry spend on R&D ( with results and followed by real orders ). Ministry of Defense R&D figure in 2023 budget is very disappointing.


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536733141251067905


----------



## Indos

This Indonesian F 16 block C/D that is part of 24 second hand F 16 ordered during SBY administration.







While this one is F16 A/B MLU that gets refurbished and upgraded in Indonesia. 5 planes have completed Falcon Star program while the rest 5 planes are still undergoing Falcon Star Program ( refurbish and upgraded program in Indonesia under LM supervision ).


----------



## Indos

Flying together, see the camouflage is different


----------



## Indos

German President met with Jokowi in Bogor, West Java, Yesterday. It is his first foreign state visit after being elected as German President for the second time.


----------



## Indos

Look on the comment section tone, that is real general public (real constituent) sentiment, not very very small minority of military fanboys we see in many forums and amateur Youtube channels.

If you want to win election, support local industry. Next President debate will likely bring this matter as well. Anyway, it is easy to send information to President candidate nowadays in this internet era.

It will be bad for publicity in Indonesia public if you choose to order 42 Rafale and 36 F 15 EX while you dont even give money for KF21/IFX program and pay for Indonesia financial contribution in yearly basis based on the deal.






*The ball (and the blame) is in Prabowo hand*

Do you support KF21/IFX program by using Defense budget where Defense Ministry has the highest budget so far compare to other ministries ? Indonesia needs to pay our financial obligation in our KF21/IFX cost share (20 %).

There is document already spread showing President support on KF21/IFX continuation. Finance Minister and Planning Minister (Bappenas) also shows support (shown on the document that many public has read), but Finance Minister said the payment should come from Defense Ministry budget as she said Defense Ministry has already had the highest budget compared to other Ministers budget, KF 21/IFX program is also part of Defense Minister program since SBY administration, so the ball and the blame is in Prabowo if Indonesia doesnt pay its financial contribution on the program after President decide to continue the program in March 2021.

*Erick Tohir (SOE Minister) contribution*

SOE Minister has already asked PMN for Indonesian Aerospace that can be used to strengthen the program since modernizing the production facility in N 219 and CN 235 means the production staff and workers will learn in automation production that is also used in KF21/IFX program. More over I see possible N 219 new version will use many composite materials that is also used in KF21/IFX program, something that is already stated by DI Director.

So possible new facility in composite production for N 219 program can also be used for KF21/IFX program. This is why some alluminium parts of several KF21/IFX prototypes are made in Bandung, Indonesia, using present production facility. There is a document I posted in KFX/IFX thread telling this fact.

I see the rational to prioritize N 219 and CN 235 program in term of production facility expansion and modernization because those planes have already in production stage and have already had another new orders (10 for N 219 and 10 for CN 235, for this thanks to Prabowo Subianto because the order come from Defense Minister), while KF21/IFX program still need some time to complete the development phase where the development center is in Korea for production and testing of the prototypes.

Despite so, strengthening N 219 and CN 235 program also means strengthening KF21/IFX program in both financially (retaining and expanding the engineers and production staff quantity) and technically (improving the production staff and workers expertise in automation production system and advanced composite material production- possible new composite production facility acquisition from PMN that can be used in both N 219 and KF21/IFX program).

*KF21/IFX production hangar in Indonesian Aerospace*






Older picture when the facility was still empty


----------



## Indos

So from the information taken from Prabowo Subianto and DI Director in above CN 235 and some anti submarine helicopters delivery ceremony, Indonesian IFX prototype roll out is expected to happen in the next couple of months and the first flight of Indonesian IFX prototype is planned to be done in 2023 based on current schedule.

From the information I gather from the KFX/IFX engineer that I know personally, Indonesia will get fifth prototype and it is single seater. The testing will be conducted in South Korea and the prototype will be delivered to Indonesian Aerospace (PT DI) in late 2026 or beginning of 2027, after the plane get type certificate (completion of development for KF21/IFX block 1). There will be another batch of Indonesian engineers being send to South Korea this year.

After Indonesian engineers contributes in design phase that is started in 2011 where DAPA Korea said there were 114 Indonesian design engineers in Korea during the peak of design phase in September 2019, Indonesian engineers in production division will now get the experience and knowledge in fighter jet testing and production, while all the design engineers who have come back after the design has been completed and now are staying in Indonesia will study the testing data to see the plane performance in real flight. From previous information that we know, all of the testing data will be shared to Indonesian Aerospace.

------------------------------------

*11:49 October 07, 2019*

"Despite such a delay in payment, the Indonesian side has continued to send its researchers to South Korea to take part in the development process," Rep. Kim Joong-ro of the minor opposition Bareunmirae Party said during a parliamentary audit into the administration, voicing concern about technology leaks.

As of July, 114 Indonesian engineers were sent to South Korea to work with Korea Aerospace Industries Co. (KAI), the country's sole aircraft manufacturer, to design and make a prototype of the fighter, according to a DAPA official.









Indonesia delays payment for S. Korea's fighter development project | Yonhap News Agency


SEOUL, Oct. 7 (Yonhap) -- Indonesia is in arrears on its payment obligations for a joint p...




en.yna.co.kr





-----------------------------------

*February 6, 2014 (Angkasa/Space Magazine)

KFX / IFX program continued , Government Asked to Immediately Selecting Design




*


"Program KFX / IFX is a multi - program years , costly, and involve various sectors and foreign partners. For that there must be a definite declaration on it goes. For Indonesia it is important to determine the financing schemes and their human resources planning, "*said Dr Rais Zain, M. Eng ,* *KFX / IFX Configuration Design Leader *for Angkasa , in late January.

"In the near future Indonesia will also work on the N219 and R - 80. We do not have enough engineers to work three programs, especially KFX / IFX will take place until the 2020s. The government is expected to call home engineers who are now working abroad to come help the regeneration process. Outside there are approximately 200 people . If half of it can be returned to the country, it is enough to help, " added Rais who is also a lecturer at the Faculty of Aerospace Engineering ITB, Bandung.






Program KFX/IFX Dilanjutkan, Pemerintah Diminta Segera Memilih Desain


Angkasa Online - Majalah Aviasi dan Militer



web.archive.org


----------



## Indos

Some security personnel during Jokowi visit to Florest, NTT, Eastern Indonesia. The same island shared with East Timor.

They use Pindad SS2 rifle with silencer


----------



## Indos

*S. Korea-Indonesia e-gov't forum*
South Korean Interior and Safety Minister Lee Sang-min delivers an opening speech at a South Korea-Indonesia digital government cooperation forum at a Jakarta hotel on June 16, 2022, in this photo provided by the ministry. (PHOTO NOT FOR SALE) (Yonhap)









S. Korea-Indonesia e-gov't forum | Yonhap News Agency


South Korean Interior and Safety Minister Lee Sang-min delivers an opening speech at a Sou...




en.yna.co.kr


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538342621462282240


----------



## Indos

*Intermezo, *

Ukraine badminton players who play in Badminton tournament in Indonesia are interviewed. Both Russian and Ukraine citizens can get into Indonesia easily using visa on arrival.


----------



## Indos

WHO Director visited Merdeka President Palace in Jakarta and met Jokowi Yesterday.


----------



## Indos

TNI Targets 70% Weapon Modernization by the End of 2024​Realization of Weapons Modernization Program/Minimum Essential Force (MEF) 2016-2024*​Source: Ministry of Finance (Kemenkeu),


Author: *Viva Budy Kusnandar*
Editor: *Adi Ahdiat*
7/6/2022, 19.00 WIB


The Commander of the Indonesian National Armed Forces (TNI) General Andika Perkasa targets the _minimum essential force_ (MEF) program to reach 70% by the end of 2024.

The MEF program is an effort to modernize the main tools of the TNI's weapon system (alutsista) . 

"The target for the MEF is at the end of 2024, 70% of the MEF. So now, year by year, we are trying to improve it," Andika said after the Joint Commission I meeting at the DPR RI, as reported by _Kompas.com, _ Monday (6/6/2022).

In the 2022 State Revenue and Expenditure Budget (APBN), it is stated that the realization of the MEF is 62.3% in 2020. This figure is lower than the realization in the previous year which reached 63.19%.



https://databoks.katadata.co.id/datapublish/2022/06/07/tni-targetkan-modernisasi-senjata-70-hingga-akhir-2024


----------



## Indos

39 Indonesian soldiers will accompany Jokowi visit to Ukraine in late June. Most likely it will be either joint force of Indonesia special forces from various branch or only Kopassus (Army Special Force).


----------



## Indos

Remembering me when Soeharto visited Sarajevo in 1995 when the city was still undersiege






Indonesia Foreign Minister at that time






Soeharto also visited USA in 1995, he could be persuading USA to intervene during Bosnian war to save Bosnian Muslim


----------



## Indos

Paspampres Preps Security for Jokowi in Russia, Ukraine Visit​





Paspampres (President Security Guard)

Translator​Editor​Dewi Elvia Muthiariny​23 June 2022 18:11 WIB​*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - The planned visit of President Joko Widodo or Jokowi to Ukraine and Russia has been prepared carefully by the Presidential Security Guards or Paspampres given the ongoing conflict between the two countries.

The Paspampres commander Major General Tri Budi Utomo guaranteed the President's security for the visit slated for next week. According to him, his side has made various security scenarios and tools for the head of state.

Budi explained that his troops had also been holding exercises since the last few weeks prior to the departure.

“We have practiced [ways] to escape him (the President),” Budi said when contacted on Thursday, June 23, 2022.

A total of 39 personnel of Paspampres will guard Jokowi, consisting of security guards who will continue to stick to the President, the advance team, and the special team who will stand by at the location.

“We have also prepared equipment, such as helmets, [buleltproof] vests if he wants to wear it during the activities there,” said Budi, adding that the team would also carry long-barreled firearms with unlimited ammunition.

He claimed that the Ukrainian authority had given permission for Indonesia’s President security Guard to bring that necessary equipment.

The news about Jokowi’s visit to Kyiv and Moscow at the end of June 2022 was confirmed by the Indonesian Minister of Foreign Affairs Retno Marsudi. In Moscow, he was scheduled to meet with Russian President Vladimir Putin, while in Kyiv, he will meet Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky.









Paspampres Preps Security for Jokowi in Russia, Ukraine Visit


The planned visit of President Jokowi to Ukraine and Russia has been prepared carefully by the Presidential Security Detail or Paspampres.




en.tempo.co


----------



## Indos

President's visit to Ukraine, Russia is right step: Lawmaker​20 hours ago





Member of the House of Representatives (DPR) Commission I Christina Aryani. (ANTARA/HO-DPP Partai Golkar)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - A lawmaker believes President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has taken the right step by planning to meet Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky and Russian President Vladimir after attending the G7 Summit for Partner Countries in Germany, June 26-27.

"The plan is a right step because Indonesia can show its increasingly clearer contribution (to a solution) to the Russia-Ukraine conflict. As we all know, the impact of (the conflict) has increasingly become more complex," member of the House of Representatives (DPR) Commission I, Christina Aryani, noted in Jakarta on Thursday.

According to Aryani, the president's step demonstrates that Indonesia plays an increasingly concrete role in pursuing global peace.

In addition, the step demonstrates that Indonesia has the pluck to take a stand on the conflict rather than remain silent, she affirmed.

The situation of the Russia-Ukraine war is so complex that many countries hesitate to take a step. However, Indonesia has the courage to meet the Russian and Ukrainian presidents on humanitarian grounds, she stated.

"President Jokowi is the first Asian leader to visit Russia and Ukraine (since the launch of the Russian military operation in Ukraine), so it is reasonable for us to appreciate and support (the planned visit)," she remarked.

Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi had stated earlier that President Jokowi was scheduled to meet with Zelenskyy and Putin at the end of June 2022.

The planned visit to Ukraine and Russia is part of a trip that the president will undertake in a very complex situation, Marsudi stated during a media briefing accessed from Jakarta on Wednesday.

"Despite the difficult situation and complex problem, as G20 president and a member of the champion group of the Global Crisis Response Group formed by the UN Secretary General, President Jokowi has opted to strive to make contributions rather than remain silent," she noted.

The visit reflects the president's concern over humanitarian issues as well as his contributions to addressing the impact of the Russia-Ukraine war on various countries, she noted.

"(We will) try to contribute to handling the food crisis due to the war that has affected all countries, particularly developing countries and low-income countries," she added.









President's visit to Ukraine, Russia is right step: Lawmaker - ANTARA News


A lawmaker believes President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has taken the right step by planning to meet Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky and Russian President ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

Soldiers from BIN (Intelligent institution directly under President)


----------



## Indos

Police Anti Terrorist Unit (Detasemen 88),

The small but very mobile unit is part of Police Paramilitary unit, Brimob, that has 45.000 soldiers.






Indonesian police paramilitary unit, Brimob. According to the grand plan, the corps will be expanded into having close to 100.000 troops from current 45.000 troops. Indonesian Police budget is relatively similar with our Armed Force budget (combination of Army, Navy, Air Force)


----------



## Indos

*Reviewing Indonesian Navy CN 235 MPA*


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia is reported to have big interest to acquire 14 second hand Mirage 2000 from Gulf nations.*

If we indeed buy second hand 14 Mirage 2000 from two Gulf countries, so it means the plan intended to buy another 6-8 Rafale within Jokowi final term (2020-2024) will likely be converted to buy those 14 second hand Mirage 2000 where it could include the infrastructure and some weapons as as well. The weapon is likely similar with both Rafale and KF21 planes ( Meteor and IRIS-T)

I see by this decision, our planner will likely have focus on KF21/IFX program as those second hand Mirages will just fly for another 10-15 years. This mean this is kind of stop gap measure as we have ongoing KF21/IFX program which is so far progress as plan. Buying another 6-8 Rafale maybe is also not seen as enough as it likely to come without adequate weapons accompanying the order and also current situation to fill those F 5 squadron with some MRCA is so urgent to be done.

The soft loan maybe given by both Qatar and UAE. Bappenas only approve another 1.2 billion USD foreign loan backed MRCA program until Jokowi administration is over, they dont name what plane to use that foreign loan, so maybe the loan will be intended with these second hand Mirage 2000, plus weapon, training and possible the loan used on this Mirage order program much smaller than those 1.2 billion USD foreign loan approved already in blue book of our Planning Minister, despite it still needs another screening until the program is included in Green book, PSP, and finally there is RMP (budget allocation to start the program as down payment) from Finance Minister

*Threat analysist *

Any way, we are unlikely to face any kind of war for the next 20 years. China is not stupid and prefer play long game strategy, they are unlikely to assert their claim in SCS by force. Any way China understand SCS should be kept open for trade route and current status quo in SCS has bring peace that benefit China trade and economy.

Our disputed SCS region is also small and sit in the end of SCS, China will of course play divide and et empera if they some how decided to use force to assert their claim, it means they will target Vietnamese and Philippine first while they will play soft with Indonesia. China will likely want Indonesia as their friend either instead of enemy, due to our strategic location, future potential, and the fact that China is basically alone in SCS geopolitics.

China also depends on our coal despite they are the largest coal producers on earth, our nickel and our strategy to be world player in EV battery value chain can also make big country such as China prefer to be our friends rather than enemy. The benefit and loss calculation will likely expect China to prevent bad relationship to happen between our nations over such a small disputed region in SCS which is also farthest SCS region from mainland China.

China possible military action is Taiwan, not SCS, but with what happen with Russia Today with so many sanction on them by Western powers, China will think even more Today if they want to invade Taiwan since they still hold huge USD reserve in the form of US Treasury obligation that could be freeze by USA if they attack Taiwan. *China's holdings of US Treasury bonds is* *1.039 trillion USD at the end of March 2022.*

CCP of China has also been known as very careful power for decades and has elites who wants current status quo to persist, either in SCS and also Taiwan, because once again I repeat my statement, that China is actually benefiting with current status quo on those disputed region. Changing that status quo can bring meaningful economic and geopolitics damage to China where economy is basically what current CCP has in order to preserve their domestic power within China.

The CCP party system is also unlikely to produce leader like Vladimir Putin that can prioritize something outside economy when he makes decision like current invasion on Ukraine. CCP is also power that not only understand economy is their strength to rule China, but also the organization system of the party will give much less possibility to produce Putin-like leader that can centralize power under his hand, CCP is more democratic in their party level system that will prevent one person to hold too much power as like what happen in Russia with Putin that can be called as supreme leader of Russia.

*Local defense industry growth and sustainable defense spending*

Because of that threat analysis, better we are more supportive on our economy and local defense industry. Focusing in economy means we will likely keep growing at 5-6 % until 2030 where in that rate our economy ( nominal GDP) is expected to reach 2 trillion USD in 2030. This double GDP number will double our defense spending as well without changing current policy to keep defense spending below 1 % of GDP (currently it is around 0.7 % of our GDP)

While by focusing on local defense industry means that in the time our defense spending is expected to be quite large beyond the year of 2030, hopefully majority of the armament order will come from our own local defense industry products. This then translate into more sustainable defense spending as large part of it will go to our own domestic economy in which with that larger market it can hopefully grow our big SOE defense holding and local subcomponent industry from both SOE and the private sectors as well


----------



## Indos

Jokowi has arrived in Germany yesterday on 26 June 2022, he will attend G7 meeting and also will go to Ukraine and Russia after that to meet both Zelensky and Vladimir Putin. On the video of Jokowi arrival on German, he also met with Indonesian citizens living in German, including our university students studying in German,


----------



## J.Brody

Indos said:


> Police Anti Terrorist Unit (Detasemen 88),
> 
> The small but very mobile unit is part of Police Paramilitary unit, Brimob, that has 45.000 soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian police paramilitary unit, Brimob. According to the grand plan, the corps will be expanded into having close to 100.000 troops from current 45.000 troops. Indonesian Police budget is relatively similar with our Armed Force budget (combination of Army, Navy, Air Force)



Just curious isn't Densus 88 is already detached from Brimob several years ago? Their members nowadays came and selected across Polri's unit right? not only Brimob? i heard even they recruited from Polantas unit as well


----------



## Indos

J.Brody said:


> Just curious isn't Densus 88 is already detached from Brimob several years ago? Their members nowadays came and selected across Polri's unit right? not only Brimob? i heard even they recruited from Polantas unit as well



I dont know, but possibility to get another recruit beside Brimob corps is from reserse unit (intelligence unit) in our Police department. 

---------------------------------------------


----------



## Indos

*G 7 meeting in Germany June 2022*










Jokowi and German Chancellor, Olaf Scholz


----------



## Indos

Indonesia has close relationship with all of the big powers of Europe, for Western Europe Indonesia has close relationship with :

*1. France*

A. It is shown by defense industry cooperation between PT PAL Indonesia and Naval Group for 2 submarines complete production in Indonesia+ Lithium Battery transfer of technology if the deal in Scorpene submarines worth of 2.7 billion USD is sealed ( currently under MOU in February 2022 and our Planning Minister has put 2.7 billion USD foreign loan back submarine acquisition program in blue book (planned program for final Jokowi period in 2022-2024).

B. Cooperation between PT LEN Industry who lead Indonesia Defense ID holding with Thales from France in radar development and radar acquisition.

C. Indonesia and France become strategic partner since 2021

D. 6 Rafale order


*2. Britain*

A. It is shown by preferable trade agreement between two countries that near complete
B. There is Partnership Road Map being signed in the beginning 2022
C. UK base shipbuilder will help PT PAL Indonesia to build frigate completely in Indonesia
D. Britain Foreign Minister said Indonesia is the only strategic partner within ASEAN that she hope able to withstand China influence and aggressive mode in SCS.

She stated the statement in Lowy Institute office in Australia as Lowy Institute is the think thank that has deliberate intention to lower Indonesia influence and geopolitical weight by their Asia power ranking calculation that put Indonesia below Singapore in term of power and put Indonesia behind Bangladesh in term of technology ( just see Asia Power index )






*3. Germany*

A. Indonesia has close relationship with German since Habibie leave German in 1976 and become the mastermind of Indonesia SOE strategic companies.
B 103 Second hand Leopard MBT and around 70 marders IFV acquisition which is very cheap compared to buying even new middle weigh tanks (during SBY administration / 2004-2014)

-------------------------------

*Side Meeting during G 7 meeting, Germany 2022, with Western power countries*
















---------------------------------------------

*Side meeting with non European countries*


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541476524595060737


----------



## Indos

*Jokowi go to Ukraine using train from Polandia*






--------------------------

*For Alman Helvast :*

1. Mirage 2000 is not intended for Rafale transition according to my calculation, but as stop gap measure as the plane can be replaced by KF21/IFX later inshaAllah.






2. Our F 5 squadron is already in dire situation while 6 Rafale new planes already under real contract will only be delivered around the year 2027, even the down payment to activate the contract is possibly not yet given by Finance Ministry.

With 14 Mirage 2000 that are multi role fighter and can shoot BVR missile which also can be delivered much much faster than our 6 Rafale order, the decision is quite clever and strategic IMO. Particularly by considering the Mirage 2000 will possibly come with all of weapons like BVR and VWR missiles while those 6 Rafales being bought will be delivered without weapons due to second hand Mirage 2000 will be much cheaper than new Rafale.

3. You cannot say those MOU in planned acquisition of 42 new Rafale by Minister of Defense (where 6 of them have already been in real contract) hasnt be amended. The term "amendment" is used more on real contract, so the term should be called as contract amendment, while those 36 Rafale planned acquisition is still in MOU level, not real contract. Even for real contract, it can be not effective forever just like what happen with several contracts being done by our Defense Minister to order 11 SU 35 and Chang Bogo submarine second batch due to not paying the down payment.

4. What is important is how much money being put in Blue Book for MRCA acquisition. Actually those 1.1 billion USD foreign loan backed MRCA acquisition program intended for 2020-2024 period has already been used by 6 new Rafale order. Having another MRCA program around the same figure in blue book for Jokowi last period is already a miracle, despite it is not yet passing green book, PSP, and MRP level yet. I expect 14 Mirage 2000 acquisition is the one that will be financed by MRCA acquisition program where the program has already been put in blue book by Minister of planning.


----------



## Indos

Jokowi has arrived in Kiev, Ukraine. Here we can see some Indonesian soldiers look ( part of 39 soldiers who accompany Jokowi in Ukraine visit).

They are waiting in Ukraine while guards accompanying Jokowi in German and Poland are only few personnel with limited armament ( jacket and pistols inside)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Jokowi visited Irpin city, accompanied by Irpin Major.


----------



## Indos

Several Indonesian soldiers spotted during Jokowi visit











Ukraine soldier with AK 47 is also guarding the President, in the back is Indonesian soldier





Indonesian soldiers with brown camouflage, most probably present in second ring 






Ukraine soldier spotted here


----------



## Indos

Jokowi visited Hospital in Kyiv and brings some medical aids for the hospital need


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

*Intermezo

Jokowi second son, Kaesang, and his girl friend *


----------



## Indos

*Indonesian soldiers are seen in Ukraine during Jokowi visit. In total there are 39 Indonesian soldiers deployed in Ukraine. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *Indonesia is reported to have big interest to acquire 14 second hand Mirage 2000 from Gulf nations.*
> 
> If we indeed buy second hand 14 Mirage 2000 from two Gulf countries, so it means the plan intended to buy another 6-8 Rafale within Jokowi final term (2020-2024) will likely be converted to buy those 14 second hand Mirage 2000 where it could include the infrastructure and some weapons as as well. The weapon is likely similar with both Rafale and KF21 planes ( Meteor and IRIS-T)
> 
> I see by this decision, our planner will likely have focus on KF21/IFX program as those second hand Mirages will just fly for another 10-15 years. This mean this is kind of stop gap measure as we have ongoing KF21/IFX program which is so far progress as plan. Buying another 6-8 Rafale maybe is also not seen as enough as it likely to come without adequate weapons accompanying the order and also current situation to fill those F 5 squadron with some MRCA is so urgent to be done.
> 
> The soft loan maybe given by both Qatar and UAE. Bappenas only approve another 1.2 billion USD foreign loan backed MRCA program until Jokowi administration is over, they dont name what plane to use that foreign loan, so maybe the loan will be intended with these second hand Mirage 2000, plus weapon, training and possible the loan used on this Mirage order program much smaller than those 1.2 billion USD foreign loan approved already in blue book of our Planning Minister, despite it still needs another screening until the program is included in Green book, PSP, and finally there is RMP (budget allocation to start the program as down payment) from Finance Minister
> 
> *Threat analysist *
> 
> Any way, we are unlikely to face any kind of war for the next 20 years. China is not stupid and prefer play long game strategy, they are unlikely to assert their claim in SCS by force. Any way China understand SCS should be kept open for trade route and current status quo in SCS has bring peace that benefit China trade and economy.
> 
> Our disputed SCS region is also small and sit in the end of SCS, China will of course play divide and et empera if they some how decided to use force to assert their claim, it means they will target Vietnamese and Philippine first while they will play soft with Indonesia. China will likely want Indonesia as their friend either instead of enemy, due to our strategic location, future potential, and the fact that China is basically alone in SCS geopolitics.
> 
> China also depends on our coal despite they are the largest coal producers on earth, our nickel and our strategy to be world player in EV battery value chain can also make big country such as China prefer to be our friends rather than enemy. The benefit and loss calculation will likely expect China to prevent bad relationship to happen between our nations over such a small disputed region in SCS which is also farthest SCS region from mainland China.
> 
> China possible military action is Taiwan, not SCS, but with what happen with Russia Today with so many sanction on them by Western powers, China will think even more Today if they want to invade Taiwan since they still hold huge USD reserve in the form of US Treasury obligation that could be freeze by USA if they attack Taiwan. *China's holdings of US Treasury bonds is* *1.039 trillion USD at the end of March 2022.*
> 
> CCP of China has also been known as very careful power for decades and has elites who wants current status quo to persist, either in SCS and also Taiwan, because once again I repeat my statement, that China is actually benefiting with current status quo on those disputed region. Changing that status quo can bring meaningful economic and geopolitics damage to China where economy is basically what current CCP has in order to preserve their domestic power within China.
> 
> The CCP party system is also unlikely to produce leader like Vladimir Putin that can prioritize something outside economy when he makes decision like current invasion on Ukraine. CCP is also power that not only understand economy is their strength to rule China, but also the organization system of the party will give much less possibility to produce Putin-like leader that can centralize power under his hand, CCP is more democratic in their party level system that will prevent one person to hold too much power as like what happen in Russia with Putin that can be called as supreme leader of Russia.
> 
> *Local defense industry growth and sustainable defense spending*
> 
> Because of that threat analysis, better we are more supportive on our economy and local defense industry. Focusing in economy means we will likely keep growing at 5-6 % until 2030 where in that rate our economy ( nominal GDP) is expected to reach 2 trillion USD in 2030. This double GDP number will double our defense spending as well without changing current policy to keep defense spending below 1 % of GDP (currently it is around 0.7 % of our GDP)
> 
> While by focusing on local defense industry means that in the time our defense spending is expected to be quite large beyond the year of 2030, hopefully majority of the armament order will come from our own local defense industry products. This then translate into more sustainable defense spending as large part of it will go to our own domestic economy in which with that larger market it can hopefully grow our big SOE defense holding and local subcomponent industry from both SOE and the private sectors as well



Minister of Defense, Prabowo Subianto is in UAE Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Jokowi will go to Russia and met Vladimir Putin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Some foreign media reports


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Arrived in Moscow






Meeting with Vladimir Putin


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Yonif Raider 323/BP Kostrad held a sniper shooting exercise (Bakduk) which was held in the Dayeluhur Complex, Banjar City. Thursday (30/06/2022)


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Jokowi also visited UAE after his European trip


----------



## Indos

Malaysian TV discussing about Jokowi visit to Ukraine and Russia


----------



## Indos

Practice, in Aceh Province, Sumatra island, 2022


----------



## 182

KOOPSUS Special Force Unit, Red, Purple & Orange berrets with Inkas 4x4 apc






new MRAP Patriot 4x4 apc for KOPASKA a Navy Special Force Unit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 182

a Zumwalt class guided missile destroyer joined 
RIMPAC 2022











our new frigate, KRI I Gusti Ngurah RAI 332
Damen PKR-10514



















with her twins sister ship from mexico
ARM-Benito Juarez(F-101)












RIMPAC 2022 Kicks Off! - The World’s Largest International Maritime Exercise​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Papua Province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## J.Brody

Indos said:


> Papua Province
> 
> View attachment 859301


Eagle Task force,

Can you tell which one from Mobile Brigade, Army, Navy and Air Force?


----------



## Indos

J.Brody said:


> Eagle Task force,
> 
> Can you tell which one from Mobile Brigade, Army, Navy and Air Force?
> 
> View attachment 859453



Nope, I cannot see the different


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

KF-21 Boramae taxiing on the ramp (Official Footage)


----------



## 182

KF-21 Boramae

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Opening Statement Menlu RI Retno Marsudi G20 Foreign Ministers' Meeting, Bali, 8 July 2022​94,553 views
Jul 7, 2022


----------



## Indos

LIVE: G20 foreign ministers gather in Bali for a hybrid meeting​31,350 views
Streamed live on Jul 7, 2022




Reuters

1.65M subscribers

Foreign ministers from the Group of 20 economies gather in Indonesia's Bali for a hybrid meeting and attend the opening ceremony.


----------



## Indos

Ukraine war overshadows G20 meet in Bali​


----------



## Indos

G20 summit in Bali overshadowed by Ukraine war | DW News​551,519 views
Jul 8, 2022

The foreign ministers of the Group of 20 (G20) countries are attending a joint summit on Friday on the Indonesian island of Bali, amid tensions between the West and Russia over Ukraine. Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov was in attendance despite objections from Western leaders. However, he left early and walked out of a morning session as German Foreign Minister Annalena Baerbock criticized Moscow over its invasion of Ukraine. 

"The fact that the Russian foreign minister spent a large part of the negotiations here not in the room but outside the room underlines that there is not even a millimeter of willingness to talk on the part of the Russian government at the moment," Baerbock said.


----------



## Indos

Indonesia, France agree to strengthen defense cooperation​9th July 2022







Kuta, Bali (ANTARA) - Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi and her French counterpart, Catherine Colonna, agreed to boost partnership between both nations, especially in the field of defense.

The two ministers met on the sidelines of the G20 Foreign Ministers' Meeting (FMM) held in Nusa Dua, Bali, on Friday (June 8).

"Both foreign ministers also agreed to immediately hold a 2+2 meeting (foreign ministers and defense ministers) this year," the Indonesian Ministry of Foreign Affairs noted in a statement on Saturday.

Indonesia and France inked several agreements on defense cooperation, including a contract to purchase six Rafale fighter aircraft between the Indonesian Ministry of Defense and French military aircraft manufacturer Dassault, which is the start of a larger contract for the next 36 Rafale fighter aircraft.

Both nations also signed an MoU on research and development cooperation between Indonesian shipbuilder PT PAL and the Naval Group, an MoU on the Offset and ToT Program cooperation between Dassault and Indonesian aircraft manufacturer PT DI, an MoU on cooperation in the telecommunications sector between PT LEN and Thales Group, as well as cooperation for the manufacture of large-caliber ammunition between PT Pindad and Nexter Munition.

*Related news: Indonesia, France discuss maritime resilience*

The Defense Cooperation Agreement (DCA), however, requires ratification from the parliaments of the two countries to be implemented properly.

The French foreign minister also expressed her support for Indonesia's chairmanship in the ASEAN next year and conveyed France's commitment to enhancing cooperation with the ASEAN and the region.

France also congratulated Indonesia for the success in holding the G20 FMM.

Indonesia's success demonstrated that the G20 remains relevant as a catalytic forum for solving global issues, including those related to food and energy security.

"Meanwhile, the Indonesian foreign minister exchanged views on efforts to stop war and encourage dialogue to achieve peace," according to the statement. 









Indonesia, France agree to strengthen defense cooperation - ANTARA News


Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi and her French counterpart, Catherine Colonna, agreed to boost partnership between both nations, especially in the ...




en.antaranews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

I dont know why Indonesian member in other forum cannot differentiate our FM statement with the news reporter own writing (he reminded about MOU in February 2022 between Indonesia and France- Defense Minister program) ?

Based on Minister of planning program until 2024, there are only another 1.2 billion USD foreign backed program for MRCA acquisition. So this administration only want to add another 6-7 Rafale, which is enough to fill F5 squadron that previously also only has 12 F5 tiger planes if the first 6 order is added.

The reality also tell that for this year there is no acquisition program for another MRCA ( beside those first 6 Rafale order) based on recent green book from Planning Minister. And despite there is another 1.2 billion USD foreign backed MRCA program for Jokowi last period ( 2022-2024) in Planning Minister blue book, not sure that the program can be realized since it is still in blue book, not yet entering green book and getting PSP from Finance Minister.

Blue book of Planning Minister (Bappenas)-Green Book of Bappenas-PSP from Finance Minister- pendamping Rupiah murni (down payment) from Finance Minister. That is the order of process of any acquisition using foreign backed loan in Indonesia.


----------



## 182

rockstar

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia Raider unit*

Raider is formed from reguler infantery troops. It is troops with commando capability and being trained by Army Special Force (Kopassus). In every Kodam (Regional Military Command) there should be Raider unit. Kodam exist in every Indonesia province as Indonesia spread the Army into all its provinces, in the past it is part of Soeharto military regime policy to control the country. Now as our Armed Force become truly professional soldiers, Kodam is still maintained.


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Armed Force and Police new officers inaguration


----------



## Indos

We should increase the fine

----------------------------------------------


Indonesia jails captain of tanker arrested for illegal anchorage​




The Nord Joy, a Panama-flagged oil products tanker, was detained on May 30 whilst anchored in Indonesian water. PHOTO: VESSELFINDER.COM

PUBLISHED

JUL 13, 2022, 1:29 PM SGT

FacebookTwitter

JAKARTA (REUTERS) - The captain of a fuel tanker arrested by the Indonesian navy in May on suspicion of illegally anchoring in its waters has been jailed for 15 days and fined 200 million rupiah (S$18,770), a navy spokesman said on Wednesday (July 13).

The Nord Joy, a Panama-flagged oil products tanker, was detained on May 30 whilst anchored in Indonesian waters to the east of the Singapore Strait, one of the world's busiest shipping lanes.
Indonesian navy officers asked for an unofficial payment of US$375,000 to release the vessel, two people involved in the negotiations told Reuters at the time.

The Indonesian navy denied any such payment was requested and said the vessel was being held for anchoring in its waters without a permit. Synergy Group, the manager of the Nord Joy, also said it was not aware of any request by the navy for money.

The vessel has been released after a court on July 7 handed down the jail sentence and fine to Vivek Kumar, the ship's captain, Navy spokesman Julius Widjojono told Reuters.

A Synergy Group spokesperson confirmed its vessel had been released after a court hearing on Batam, an Indonesian island south of Singapore that is home to an Indonesian naval base.

The tanker, which is 183m long and can carry up to 350,000 barrels of fuel, is currently anchored to the west of Singapore en route to Tanjung Pelepas port in Malaysia, according to Refinitiv ship tracking data.

Last year, Reuters reported a dozen similar detentions by the Indonesian navy in waters to the east of Singapore. In those cases, the ship owners made unofficial payments of about US$300,000 each and the vessels were released.

The navy denies any such payments were made.









Indonesia jails captain of tanker arrested for illegal anchorage


The tanker was detained on May 30 whilst anchored in Indonesian waters to the east of the Singapore Strait. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com


----------



## Indos

Yonif Raider 300

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Sri Mulyani speech in G20 meeting in Bali






Full speech by Janet Yelen in G20 meeting in Bali


----------



## Indos

Indonesia and Philippine Army in Indonesia. Indonesia is represented by Kostrad coprs.

The training is in Kostrad military base


----------



## Indos

There are many Arab Indonesians who are offspring of prophet Muhammad like this person (recent Arab Indonesian coming is Hadramaut which is the place in Middle East where the most of prophet Muhammad offspring present). But actually since people coming from Middle East have been present in Indonesia since ancient time, so basically I believe many native Indonesians are also offspring of Prophet Muhammad as well despite the look is already very Indonesian.

This soldier (Major) had been living in Saudi Arabia since he is born until reaching 7 years old as his mother is Saudi while his father is Arab Indonesian with prophet Muhammad blood line (Assegaf clan).


----------



## Indos

IMF Director met with Jokowi


----------



## Indos

Indonesia president to visit S. Korea late this month​​By Yonhap
Published : Jul 18, 2022 - 11:07 Updated : Jul 18, 2022 - 11:07








President Yoon Suk-yeol speaks to reporters as he arrives for work at the presidential office in Seoul on Monday. (Yonhap)​
Indonesian President Joko Widodo plans to visit South Korea late this month for summit talks with President Yoon Suk-yeol, according to Yoon's office on Monday.

South Korea and Indonesia have been in consultations about the summit's agenda and the itinerary of Widodo's planned visit to Seoul, according to the presidential office.

Yoon and Widodo are expected to hold in-depth discussions about economic security, defense industry and other issues.

Widodo, current chair of the G-20, visited South Korea in 2019 for a special summit between South Korea and the Association of Southeast Asian Nations. (Yonhap)









Indonesia president to visit S. Korea late this month


Indonesian President Joko Widodo plans to visit South Korea late this month for summit talks with President Yoon Suk-yeol, according to Yoon's office on Monday. South Korea and Indonesia have been in consultations about the summit's agenda and the itinerary of Widodo's planned visit to Seoul...



www.koreaherald.com


----------



## Indos

KF21 is also planned to have maiden flight in late this month


----------



## Indos

KF21 maiden flight

AlhamduliLLAH seems successful


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 182

KF-21 Boramae takes its first flight on July 19, 2022​

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## 182

congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549479688011034625
Alman Helvast and many Indonesian defense enthusiast lough on GFP ranking where Indonesia is always put in best 20 nation.

Well, GFP calculate many thing like economy, population, number of professional soldiers, landmass, and others. That is basically true for total war scenario. This can be seen on Ukraine war where Ukraine has to fight Russia and pretty much they can withstand well so far and able at least protect their capital city.

Do you think small Singapore can withstand from assault from China or Russia ? People who just rank country military strength based on how many modern weapon it has without thinking about other factors are the one that have simple mind, and even Lowy Institute from Australia are among them.


----------



## Indos

*US House Speaker Nancy Pelosi to visit Taiwan, Indonesia in August: FT




*









US House Speaker Nancy Pelosi to visit Taiwan, Indonesia in August: FT


Pelosi and her delegation will also visit Indonesia, Japan, Malaysia and Singapore, and spend time in Hawaii at the headquarters of US Indo-Pacific command, the paper added.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Mainstream World Media Reporting*






South Korea's Defense Ministry has announced that it has tested its first indigenously built combat aircraft. The next-generation aircraft developed by Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) in a project partially backed by Indonesia are designed to be a cheaper and less stealthy alternative to the US-made F-35, which South Korea relies on. South Korea unveiled the first prototype of the KF-21 in April last year, hailing the aircraft as the future backbone of its air force.
#The island






Voice of America

2.26M subscribers






SUBSCRIBE
South Korea's domestically developed fighter jet successfully completed its first test flight on July 19, 2022, a defense agency said, amid a push to replace aging military jets in the face of nuclear and missile threats from neighboring North Korea. 

The next-generation aircraft developed by Korea Aerospace Industries in a project partially backed by Indonesia is designed to be a cheaper, less stealthy alternative to the U.S.-built F-35, on which South Korea relies.

A prototype of the jet, dubbed KF-21, took off from an air force base in the southeastern city of Sacheon and flew for about 30 minutes, the Defense Acquisition Program Administration said in a statement. The new jet faces more testing until 2026, when mass production is set to begin. South Korea unveiled the first prototype of the KF-21 in April last year, hailing the aircraft as the future backbone of its air force and a step toward greater military independence for the U.S. ally in East Asia.


----------



## Indos

Hei Indonesian journalist, go ask Finance Minister, Defense Minister, Planning Minister (Bappenas), and also President staff ....

What is so difficult for you guys making report about Indonesia payment ? All the sources are in Indonesia right ? It is easy to get their phone number or email address, just ask those journalist working in Economic desk, they have the Whatsapp number and some have email address of those important ministers as well

What is so difficult for you guys making the news about KF 21 program ? Why relies on news from South Korea all the time ??????

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Japan Defense Minister Deputy met with Indonesia Defense Minister, Prabowo Subianto, in Jakarta discussing defense industry cooperation between two nations.


----------



## 182

Philippines Procures Two More LPD from Indonesia’s PT PAL ​ 
Indonesian shipbuilder PT PAL signed a contract with the Philippine Department of Defence on June 24, 2022, to build two Landing Platform Dock (LPD) for the Philippine Navy.​The signing ceremony took place in Manila at the Philippine Department of National Defense with representatives of the State-owned shipbuilder. PT PAL Indonesia is exporting its Landing Platform Dock (LPD) to the Philippines for the second time: The Philippine Navy is already operating two Tarlac-class ships. _Tarlac_ (LD-601) was commissioned in June 2016 and _Davao del Sur_ (LD-602) was commissioned in May 2017).




After a series of tendering procedures, PT PAL Indonesia was officially selected through a Notice of Award (NoA) from the Philippine Department of Defense, received on June 10, 2022.
The ship will be built at the PT PAL shipyard in Surabaya. They will be 123 meters long with a standard displacement of 7,200 tons, and have a cruising endurance of 30 days. According to PT PAL, the design will feature some alterations compared to the in-service Tarlac-class ships. The LPD will be capable to sail up in waters up to sea state 6, as well as operating ship facilities at sea state 4.


----------



## 182

PT PAL Bags UAE Order For Its LPD​





PT PAL signed a contract with the United Arab Emirates (UAE) Navy for one Landing Platform Dock (LPD). The contract was one of six agreements signed during the Indonesian president’s visit to the Gulf state on Friday (1 July).

According to Indonesian sources, the LPD design that the UAE Navy ordered from the Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder is longer than the ones that were recently ordered by the Philippines for its Navy. This design was originally developed by PT PAL in 2016 to meet the Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN)’s requirements in its Multi-Role Support Ship (MRSS) acquisition program.

In the new design which has been offered to UAE Navy since 2020, PT PAL has lengthened the ship to 163 meters from the original 122 meters length of the Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL)’s Makassar-class LPD, which was used as the base for the development. The new LPD’s design also has a 24 meters beam, 6 meters draft, and a displacement of more than 12,500 tonnes.

Notable among its features are three helipads to operate three medium-sized helicopters simultaneously, a hangar with a large enough capacity to accommodate two helicopters, highly customizable due to its flexible payload bays and modular mission systems, as well as equipped with automated launch and recovery systems for Rigid Inflatable Hull Boats (RHIB) and landing craft.


It has been projected that the new LPD design will have a maximum speed of 18 knots, a cruising speed of 15 knots, and a 30-days endurance. PT PAL also stated that the design can be armed with a 76 mm naval main gun, 20 mm to 30 mm Remote Controlled Weapon Stations (RCWS), or Close-In Weapon Systems (CIWS), 12,7 mm heavy machine guns as well as counter-measures stations for self-defense against various threats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Many analyst have stated about the poor maintenance budget in Indonesian Armed Force. The previous submarine sinking is also due to poor maintenance budget, the submarine need to undergo another retrofit in PT PAL Indonesia but that is not done. And then after the incident, our Defense Minister talk about new procurement, well the main issue is maintenance, so please dont capitalize the death of our heroes for your own ambition, increase maintenance budget, that is the real answer

Now, this tragedy happen again, dont know about the cause, but I guess poor maintenance could be one of the very possible reason. Increase maintenance budget despite it may suffer our plan for new procurement. Our soldier life should be respected and become the first priority.


----------



## Indos

In the first phase of conversation, European Investment Bank Head explained what happened during Finance Ministry G20 meeting in Indonesia some time ago.


----------



## Indos

Indonesian president to visit China​1,675 views
Jul 21, 2022


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Pres. Joko Widodo to visit Korea for summit with S. Korean Pres. Yoon Suk-yeol​Jul 21, 2022


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549784686377025537
Translation :

Between December 31, 2021 and June 30, 2022, Dassault's Rafale order book increased from 86 to 165 aircraft. Effect of the Emirati order (80 aircraft) and the order of 6 additional aircraft by Greece. Indonesian contract (42) not yet in the books

----------------------------

*My take :*

Nope, the contract is only for 6 planes, while the remaining 32 is just MOU between Indonesia Defense Minister and Dassault France. Even Jane Defense understand this.

So it is what I have stated many times, even those 6 Rafale contract hasnt even been effective until now since Indonesia Finance Minister hasnt given the down payment for the foreign loan activation.

My speculation is that our beloved Finance Minister, Sri Mulyani, will just give the down payment in the end of 2022, my prediction is in December 2022.


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550485817780363264


----------



## Indos

Bamsoet : Bambang Soesatyo (Indonesia MPR Chairman)

Is it coincident the visit is about 3 days after KF21 maiden flight ?

--------------------------------------------------


*Visit PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Bamsoet: Domestically Manufactured Aircraft Are No Less Than Overseas*​Jul 23 2022 20:41 | Editorial team








Chairman of the MPR RI Bambang Soesatyo. (Photo: Mery Handayani/VOI)

JAKARTA - Chairman of the MPR RI Bambang Soesatyo emphasized that the aircraft produced by PT Dirgantara Indonesia are not inferior to aircraft manufactured by foreign manufacturers, such as Boeing or Airbus.

Therefore, he encouraged the ministry or the private sector not to hesitate to use the aircraft produced by PT Dirgantara Indonesia to meet various operational needs.

"According to President Joko Widodo's recommendation, we must love and use domestic products. So that we can increase the level of domestic consumption and optimize the domestic market and people's purchasing power to boost the national economy," said Bamsoet during a visit to PT Dirgantara Indonesia, in Bandung. , Saturday, July 23.

Meanwhile, the Head of the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (KADIN)'s Polhukam Agency explained that PT Dirgantara Indonesia has been able to produce various types of aircraft to meet the needs of civil airlines, military operators or special mission needs.

The aircraft, continued Bamsoet, can be used for agricultural, military, medical evacuation, surveillance and _search and rescue_ needs .

"Since its establishment in 1976, PT Dirgantara Indonesia has been able to produce as many as 465 aircraft of various types. Among them, the CN-235, CN-295, NC-212 and N-219 Nurtanio. Meanwhile, Superpuma, Bell 412EP, and helicopters have been produced. AS-550 and AS-565 MBE," he said.

In fact, continued Bamsoet, aircraft produced by PT Dirgantara Indonesia are not only used domestically, but have been widely used in other countries, such as Malaysia, the Philippines, Vietnam, Thailand, Brunei Darussalam, South Korea, Nepal, Pakistan, Senegal, Turkey, Burkina Faso. , Guinea, Venezuela and the Uni Arab Emirate .

"In terms of security itself, using domestic products is much safer than leakage or theft of national strategic data. It also avoids dependence on imported components, maintenance and others," concluded Bamsoet.

Bamsoet also encouraged PT Dirgantara Indonesia to empower the surrounding community to supply the material needs for aircraft manufacture. Such as propellers, bolts and other materials that can be produced through home industries can be done by the local community.

"It's time for PT Dirgantara Indonesia to empower the surrounding community by being involved in the manufacture of aircraft material needs that are produced. Of course, with guidance and supervision from PT Dirgantara Indonesia. It is not impossible for example there will be a propeller village, bolt village, or other component villages," explained bamsoet.










Kunjungi PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Bamsoet: Pesawat Produksi Dalam Negeri Tak Kalah dari Luar Negeri


Ketua MPR RI Bambang Soesatyo menegaskan pesawat produksi PT Dirgantara Indonesia tidak kalah dengan pesawat pabrikan luar negeri, seperti Boeing ataupun Airbus.




voi.id


----------



## Indos

One-on-one with Lu Kang on the state of China-Indonesia ties​


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549696278317211648


----------



## 182

KRI HALASAN 630 weapon installation at PT PAL
Bofors 57 mm MK3.
SSM MBDA EXOCET B3
2x20 mm


----------



## Indos

US Armed Force General, General Mark Miley, visit Indonesia Today and meet with Indonesian Armed Force General, Andika Perkasa in Armed Force Head Quarter, Jakarta.


----------



## Indos

Jokowi goes to China


----------



## Indos

Yoon to hold summit with Indonesian president Thursday​*All News* 16:12 July 25, 2022
SHARE LIKE SAVE PRINT
FONT SIZE

SEOUL, July 25 (Yonhap) -- President Yoon Suk-yeol will hold a summit with Indonesian President Joko Widodo in Seoul this week and discuss cooperation in defense, infrastructure and other areas, the national security adviser said Monday.

Widodo will arrive Wednesday and hold summit talks with Yoon on Thursday at the invitation of the South Korean president, Kim Sung-han said during a press briefing.

During the summit, the two leaders "will discuss bilateral cooperation in various areas,* including defense*, infrastructure and economic security," Kim said, adding there will also be "in-depth discussions" on South Korea's upcoming Indo-Pacific strategy and its collaboration with the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN).





National Security Adviser Kim Sung-han briefs reporters at the presidential office in Seoul on July 25, 2022. (Yonhap)
hide caption

*Kim said Indonesia is the only ASEAN member to have a special strategic partnership with South Korea, accounting for 41 percent of the bloc's population and 34 percent of its total gross domestic product.*

The country is also a member of the Indo-Pacific Economic Framework, alongside South Korea, and plays an important role for the stability of supply chains involving core minerals.

Widodo's visit is expected to not only strengthen relations between South Korea and Indonesia but also mark "the proper beginning of the Yoon Suk-yeol government's diplomacy with ASEAN," Kim said.

*Indonesia has yet to pay its share of the cost of a joint fighter development project due to what it claims are economic difficulties.

A presidential official said the issue will likely be discussed during the upcoming summit but that he is hopeful it will be resolved "soon," given Indonesia's strong commitment to the project, dubbed KF-21.*

The official backed his claim by pointing to the fact that 39 Indonesian technicians have been sent to work at Korea Aerospace Industries, which is responsible for the project.

Widodo's two-day visit to South Korea will also include a meeting with businesspeople, visits to a Hyundai Motor research center and a war memorial, a joint press conference with Yoon, and a banquet, where they will be joined by their wives and businesspeople.
hague@yna.co.kr









Yoon to hold summit with Indonesian president Thursday | Yonhap News Agency


SEOUL, July 25 (Yonhap) -- President Yoon Suk-yeol will hold a summit with Indonesian Pres...




en.yna.co.kr


----------



## Indos

Top nuclear envoys of S. Korea, U.S. meet in Indonesia​*All News* 13:39 July 23, 2022
SHARE LIKE SAVE PRINT
FONT SIZE

SEOUL, July 23 (Yonhap) -- The top nuclear envoys of South Korea and the United States met in Indonesia and coordinated their responses to North Korea's nuclear and missile threats, the foreign ministry said Saturday.

The meeting between Kim Gunn, special representative for Korean Peninsula peace and security affairs, and U.S. Special Representative for North Korea Sung Kim was held Friday in Jakarta, where the American diplomat also serves as the U.S. ambassador to Indonesia.

"As our government is crafting a North Korea policy road map in consultation with relevant ministries and in close consultation with the United States, there were detailed and in-depth discussions on the road map at the latest meeting between the top South Korean and U.S. nuclear envoys," a foreign ministry official said.

The Yoon Suk-yeol administration has been devising an "audacious plan" to offer to North Korea in the event it takes steps to denuclearize.

The plan will include economic incentives and security guarantees, according to government officials.

The envoys' meeting came about two weeks after they met on the sidelines of a Group of 20 foreign ministers' meeting on the Indonesian island of Bali.





Kim Gunn (L), special representative for Korean Peninsula peace and security affairs, and U.S. Special Representative for North Korea Sung Kim meet in Jakarta, Indonesia, on July 22, 2022, in this photo provided by the U.S. State Department.









Top nuclear envoys of S. Korea, U.S. meet in Indonesia | Yonhap News Agency


SEOUL, July 23 (Yonhap) -- The top nuclear envoys of South Korea and the United States met...




en.yna.co.kr


----------



## J.Brody

182 said:


> View attachment 864893
> View attachment 864894
> View attachment 864895
> View attachment 864897
> 
> 
> KRI HALASAN 630 weapon installation at PT PAL
> Bofors 57 mm MK3.
> SSM MBDA EXOCET B3
> 2x20 mm



I knew the MBDA guy on the pic above  , and i still have the copy contract between MBDA-Kemhan for this work, which also includes upgrades for Bung Tomo-Class Corvettes' Anti-ship missile platform (Upgrade to Exocet Block 3 from previously Block 2).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesia I believe would prefer Lizz Truss as British PM






Basically she lectured Australian Lowy institute about geopolitics and real power

Some how some think thank like Lowy institute just act like influencer with hidden interest than real think thank with true and honest judgement.


----------



## Indos

Lets see how big Indonesian is, as archipelagic country, sea between our islands are considered by international law as our territorial area






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438424031879913472


----------



## Indos

Jokowi arrived in Beijing, China.


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551522650937511936


----------



## Indos

Yoon-Widodo summit due in Seoul this week​


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

First lady meeting


----------



## Indos

Jokowi goes to Tokyo, Japan


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

This is good news and should be done. And if the upgrade is also conducted in Indonesia like Falcon Star program so it will give money to Indonesian Aerospace (PTDI) and more experience to Indonesian Aerospace engineers as well in handling jet fighter, which is good for preparing the engineers and technicians for KF21/IFX production in the country inshaAllah.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552020936999575552


----------



## Indos

The urgent need IMO is do some retrofit and upgrade to our 24 F 16 C/D so that we can extend the life and have capable fighters before we replace them all with KF21/IFX fighters. This is cost effective plan compared to buying new fighters as we have already had KF21/IFX program that has already done its maiden flight a week ago successfully AlhamduliLLAH.

Indonesian F16 A/B after the upgrade. With the ability to launch AMRAMM C 7 and AIM 9X plus targeting pot and SAR radar I think it is already enough as stop gap measure before we produce IFX in the country inshaAllah.


----------



## Indos

#Reuters #Live #News
LIVE: Indonesian President Joko Widodo visits Tokyo​2,475 views
Streamed live 89 minutes ago


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Jokowi met Japan Caesar and Princes. 






I believe Irina Jokowi speak English to Japanese Princes since Japanese princess was high rank professional before she become princess, she can speak English fluently in my speculation, no need translator.


----------



## Indos

Chinese FM Meets Indonesian Ministers​


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Indonesia government doesnt take loan from South Korea to finance KF21/IFX program, so the financing is not included in the DPRLN ( foreign loan backed acquisition program ). It is indeed not included in either blue and green book because the share cost financing is decided not to take loan from South Korea.
> 
> This AH still believe Indonesia takes loan from SK to finance KF21/IFX program which is not true. The financing is likely used direct state budget and the yearly shared cost is not that much by the way and 30 % will be paid in barter, I expect some sell of CN 235 planes as well to finance those 30 % as South Korea is interested to get another CN 235 planes from Indonesia
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528463456571166721




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552381559151271936


----------



## Indos

The Heat: China-Indonesia ties, Heat waves​


----------



## Indos

Jokowi arrived in South Korea


----------



## Indos

MOU between Indonesia state owned steel company, PT Krakatau Steel, with Korean steel company, POSCO, to invest around 3.5 billion USD. Both companies have join venture company called Krakatau Posco where stake composition is 50:50 and the investment is also related to supplying steel product needed for EV cars.

Seen in the video, Silmy Karim, PT Krakatau Steel CEO (left), Indonesia Investment Minister, Bahlil, center, and POSCO CEO (right) signing MOU. Other scene shown Jokowi meeting with Korean Chaebols leaders (Samsung, LG, Lotte, Hyundai, POSCO, and others).

Well some of them are also stake holders of KAI Korean Aerospace, Jokowi has said they can directly call him if there is issue cannot be handled by his ministers. So, just call Jokowi for KF21 program payment.........


----------



## Indos

KF21 program is very important for South Korean government and also their people. This is South Korean pride, so Indonesian ministers please dont see this program as something business as usual, deal that has been made must be respected. It is Jokowi ministers mistakes not taking this program as something important that make it become headline in many South Korean TV and media channels. 

It should have been solved before Jokowi comes, but the reality is that it needs Jokowi to solve this financing problem. President staff needs to pay more attention on this program and communicate with Jokowi ministers (Defense Ministers, Bappenas, Finance Ministers) regularly so that President is informed of what is going on.

There is communication problem happening in this program even among officials inside Defense Ministry. 

President staff also needs to have direct connection with Indonesian KFX/IFX team so that any decision made is based on what is actually happening on the ground, not based on rumors on the media.


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

OK, for non Indonesians, as many of us here are defense enthusiast, just want to inform folks here that KF21/IFX program is mentioned specifically by Korean Prime Minister and he said both countries show its commitment on the program and will continue working together on developing the fighters.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH, seems this meeting will solve many problem that is related to Indonesian payment......

-------------------------------------


South Korea joins supersonic fighter club as KF-21 jet takes to skies​





By Brad Lendon and Yoonjung Seo, CNN

Updated 0251 GMT (1051 HKT) July 28, 2022





South Korea's homegrown fighter jet, the KF-21, has its first flight.

Seoul, South Korea (CNN)South Korea's homegrown KF-21 Boramae fighter jet flew for the first time on Tuesday, putting the country among the few nations to have developed and flown an advanced supersonic fighter.

The prototype jet took a 33-minute roundtrip flight from an air force base in the southern city of Sacheon, said South Korea's Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA).
The pilot, Maj. Ahn Jun-hyun, admitted to being nervous beforehand, but said that after take off "everything went smoothly so I flew the whole flight route as planned."


The jet is the first of a fleet of six KF-21 prototypes made by Korea Aerospace Industries that will conduct more than 2,000 test flights from now until 2026, when mass production and deployment will begin, DAPA said.

A total of 120 jets are expected to be delivered to the South Korean air force by 2030.
Once operational, the KF-21 is expected to be armed with a range of air-to-air and air-to-surface missiles -- and possibly even air-launched cruise missiles. The twin-engine fighters will come in single- and two-seat versions.




South Korea's homegrown fighter jet, the KF-21, leaves an air base in the southern part of the country on its first flight Tuesday.

On Tuesday, the jet was equipped with four mock-up Meteor air-to-air missiles and an infrared search-and-track system, and reached speeds of around 400 kilometers per hour (250 mph).

South Korean President Yoon Suk Yeol said the test flight was "a splendid achievement in national defense independence."

*The KF-21 is a joint project between South Korea and Indonesia in which Seoul holds 80% of shares.

While only 65% of the KF-21's parts are of South Korean origin, *its maiden flight still marks a significant achievement for a country that doesn't have a lengthy history of aircraft production.
The only other countries to have developed and flown an advanced supersonic jet fighter are the United States, Russia, China, Japan, France, Sweden and a European consortium of the United Kingdom, Germany, Italy and Spain.

Of those, only the US and China have deployed domestic-made fifth-generation fighter jets -- planes that feature stealth technologies, radar-jamming capabilities and avionics that integrate onboard and remote data to give pilots a real-time picture of their operation, according to NATO's Joint Air Power Competence Center.

While the DAPA calls the KF-21 a 4.5-generation fighter jet because it lacks such features as an internal weapons bay that would make it more stealthy, analysts say it may be able to fly higher and faster than the newest US-made fifth-generation fighter, the F-35.

"The KF-21 is the first fighter aircraft made with domestic technology, and it indicates that South Korea is now able to build fighter aircraft on its own. It will also be a stepping stone to develop better fighter aircraft and operate locally developed arms," DAPA said last year.

Peter Layton, a fellow at the Griffith Asia Institute in Australia, on Wednesday called the KF-21's flight an "impressive" milestone.

*"The program has significantly enhanced South Korean aerospace capabilities particularly in design, manufacture, airframe components and avionic systems," said Layton, a former Royal Australian Air Force officer.*





South Korea's homegrown fighter jet, the KF-21, made its first flight on Tuesday.

The KF-21 is expected to replace South Korea's F-4 and F-5 fighters, third-generation US-designed jets introduced in the 1960s.

As production runs are increased, it could also replace South Korea's fourth-generation F-16s and F-15Ks, Abraham Ait, chief editor of Military Watch Magazine, wrote in The Diplomat in 2020.
South Korea also operates F-35 stealth fighters.

Layton said when operational the KF-21 would improve South Korea's defensive and offensive capabilities in the air.

"Given the parlous state of the aging North Korean air force fighters, the KF-21 considerably over matches them," he said.

Layton said South Korea's F-35s have superior stealth capabilities to the KF-21 and are better to penetrate an enemy's radars.

"The (South Korean) air force will then have a mix of F-35s for strike operations and KF-21s for air defense operations. This concept makes good use of the F-35, which is optimized for attacking ground targets whereas the KF-21 has been optimized for air-to-air missions," he said.

*The KF-21 has significant export potential because it is expected to be cheaper than the F-35s the US sells to foreign militaries.*

Thailand, the Philippines, and possibly even Iraq "could be leading clients for the fighter," Ait wrote, adding that each of those countries operates the same kind of aircraft the KF-21 has been designed to replace. Those countries also have been customers for South Korea's indigenously developed FA-50 light-attack fighter.

President Yoon said after Tuesday's test that "a turning point has been created for the expansion of our defense industry exports."









South Korea joins supersonic fighter club as KF-21 jet takes to skies | CNN


South Korea's homegrown KF-21 Boramae fighter jet flew for the first time on Tuesday, putting the country among the few nations to have developed and flown an advanced supersonic fighter.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552625678385680384


----------



## Indos

Bambang Soesatyo wants to buy CN 235 for his own cargo company.
There you can see MALE UCAV Elang Hitam as well.


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Finance Ministry meeting, G 2O, Nusadua, Bali

The security is very good since Nusadua complex is owned by government through its SOE


----------



## Indos

July 29, 20225:03 AM PDTLast Updated 4 days ago

Asia Pacific
Indonesia, U.S. to hold military exercise amid heightened Indo-Pacific tensions​Reuters







JAKARTA, July 29 (Reuters) - Some 4,000 soldiers mostly from Indonesia and the United States will conduct a joint military exercise next week that underscores "the importance we place on a free and open Indo-Pacific region," a senior U.S. military official said on Friday.

The annual "Super Garuda Shield" exercise, which the United States called "significantly larger in scope and scale than previous exercises", comes against a backdrop of heightened tensions with China over the latter's growing assertiveness in the region.

But Major General Stephen G. Smith, who will be directing operations on the ground in the exercise, told reporters in Jakarta on Friday that the drill should not be seen as a response to any tensions.

"This exercise is not a threat or should not be viewed as a threat to anybody, anywhere. This is a purely military-to-military exercise," he said.

Tensions and rhetoric flared this week amid reports that U.S. House Speaker Nancy Pelosi planned to visit Taiwan as soon as August. But U.S. President Joe Biden and his Chinese counterpart Xi Jinping managed largely to steer clear of escalation in a call on Thursday, suggesting that neither side – preoccupied with economic woes at home – wants a fresh crisis across the Taiwan Strait.

The regional exercise is set to last from Aug. 1 to 14 on the Indonesian islands of Sumatra and Kalimantan and will also involve troops from other countries including Singapore, Australia and Japan, which is joining the drill for the first time.









Indonesia, U.S. to hold military exercise amid heightened Indo-Pacific tensions


Some 4,000 soldiers mostly from Indonesia and the United States will conduct a joint military exercise next week that underscores "the importance we place on a free and open Indo-Pacific region," a senior U.S. military official said on Friday.




www.reuters.com





Previous year


----------



## Indos

*Garuda Shield 2022*


----------



## Indos

MEF (Minimum Essential Force) program that should reach target in 2024 is scrapped by current government, replaced by Essential Force program that has 25 years target from now. Good news for KF21/IFX program, all local defense industry program, and also good for our economy. This is inline with defense procurement programs in both Blue book and Green book published by Bappenas ( Minister of Planning).

MEF is started in 2009 under SBY administration.


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555809593036795905

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

5 AUG, 21:58
US to discuss price cap on Russian oil exports with Indonesia and Singapore — Reuters​According to Reuters, Elizabeth Rosenberg will arrive in Jakarta on Monday and will head to Singapore on Tuesday

WASHINGTON, August 6. /TASS/. Elizabeth Rosenberg, the Treasury Department’s assistant secretary for terrorist financing and financial crimes, will next week visit Indonesia and Singapore to discuss the potential oil price cap on Russia, Reuters reported on Friday.

According to Reuters, Rosenberg will arrive in Jakarta on Monday and will head to Singapore on Tuesday. She is also planning to meet with local business leaders in energy and finance, Reuters added. In April, Indonesia’s state-run energy company Pertamina said it was mulling Russian crude oil purchases.

The embargo on Russian oil exports imposed by the EU and the US has fueled prices enabling Russia to redirect large oil volumes to other markets, primarily India and China, and to increase its oil revenues. Against this background, the G7 countries released a statement after a summit saying they would consider blocking the transportation of Russian seaborne crude oil, unless it is priced at or below a level "to be agreed in consultation with international partners."

Russian Deputy Prime Minister Alexander Novak warned earlier that such steps would disbalance the market and send crude prices soaring.



https://tass.com/world/1490285


----------



## Indos

Members of 1st Special Forces Group - Airborne and The Kopassus, a TNI Angkatan Darat Special Forces Group, conduct a night time assault and sabotage rehearsal during Super Garuda Shield in Baturaja, Indonesia, on Aug 6, 2022.


----------



## Gomig-21

Wow, didn't realize this thread had 2,429 pages! Dang! Good stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

NEW LST commisioned KRI Teluk Calang-524 Angkut Tank (AT)-7






sea trial

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557095119114977282
I dont know why AH is upset hearing the news ? Does he know that the facility to produce medium tank in PT Pindad will just be completed in 2023 or even 2024 ? If we order the tanks now, so the hull will be made in Turkey just like the first 8 tanks.

--------------------------------------


Our beloved Finance Minister statement






Maka itu untuk mendukung hal tersebut, menurut Sri Mulyani faktor-faktor sisi domestik masih diperlukan mengingat ekonomi global masih diliputi ketidakpastian. Sri Mulyani mengingatkan arahan presiden yang meminta kepada segenap kementerian dan lembaga pemerintah bisa merealisasi belanja pemerintah pada 2022 dengan fokus membeli produk-produk yang memiliki kandungan lokal tinggi.









Sri Mulyani: Dana Pemilu Masuk Prioritas Belanja APBN 2023 |Republika Online


Sri Mulyani sebut instrumen belanja pusat-daerah digunakan dukung program prioritas.




www.republika.co.id


----------



## Indos

With New Capital project, Election in 2024, higher cost of loan, Jokowi targets to leave the Palace with good records like reaching 6 percent economic growth and completing so many of his administration infrastructure projects and also down streaming projects ( EV battery value chain) and Pertamina refinery projects ( no more delay in paying Government debt to PT Pertamina) ect

It is very reasonable to use our foreign loan backed MRCA program around 1.2 billion USD (not yet enter green book in 2022 though) to upgrade and refurbish our 24 F 16 C/D plus buying many AMRAMMS and AIM 9 X, and also Mavericks Missile instead of buying new fighter jets. Some of the money left can be used to buy infrastructure for our 6 Rafale order, including many spare parts and ammunitions.

Remember we have KF21 program going on...........


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Summons Ukrainian Envoy over Russia Tweet​BY :THE JAKARTA GLOBE
AUGUST 11, 2022






*Jakarta. *The Indonesian Foreign Affairs Ministry has summoned the Ukrainian Ambassador in Jakarta to express “displeasure” after the latter allegedly criticized Jakarta for lack of condemnation to Russia’s invasion of Ukraine, a spokesman said on Friday.

Ambassador Vasyl Hamianin was asked to clarify his social media post in which he implied that Indonesia’s stance towards Russia isn’t as harsh as the one towards Israel.

His particular tweet was a response to the ministry’s post last weekend that reads: “Indonesia strongly condemns the attacks carried out by Israel in Gaza which resulted in civilian casualties, including children.”

To which Hamianin replied: “How about strong condemnation of brutal attacks on Ukraine during the last 5 months? And deaths of hundreds if not thousands of children, including Muslim kids?”

Foreign Affairs Ministry spokesman Teuku Faizasyah said Hamianin was received by Ngurah Swajaya, the director general for American and European affairs, who expressed “displeasure and resentment” at the tweet that questions Indonesia’s foreign policies.

"His social media post is bot unacceptable and hurtful to the Indonesian people who consider Ukrainians as friends," Teuku told Detikcom news website.

He added that the envoy has been warned against repeating his action.

On August 5, Hamianin also criticized the Indonesian Foreign Affairs Ministry for taking part in the meeting between Russia and Southeast Asia’s regional grouping ASEAN which took place in Phnom Penh a day earlier.

Shortly after the meeting, Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi released a statement describing Russia as a long-time partner of ASEAN and expressing Indonesia’s hope that the partnership between the regional bloc and Russia “will bring peace and prosperity in accordance with the UN Charter, the ASEAN Charter, and the principles of the international law”.

“It was a surprise to read the statement by @Kemlu_RI [Indonesian Foreign Affairs Ministry] on Russia-ASEAN meeting. May I ask what Moscow regime has in common with ‘peace and prosperity’? Is it not Russia that violated all imaginable international rules, principles and UN Charter? Russia is a TERRORIST STATE,” he wrote.

Indonesia is among the first countries around the globe that quickly condemned Russia’s invasion of Ukraine in late February.

President Joko Widodo has traveled to Kyiv and Moscow and held talks with Volodymyr Zelensky and Vladimir Putin to offer peaceful resolutions and convince both that the ongoing war causes food and energy crises around the globe.









Indonesia Summons Ukrainian Envoy over Russia Tweet


The Foreign Affairs Ministry said that the Ukrainian envoy has no right to question Indonesia's foreign affairs policy.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556308054353645568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557604352809844737


----------



## Indos

Alfy Rev (Awwalur Rizqi Al-firori ) will make new song to celebrate Indonesia independence day at 17 August


----------



## Indos

Join training between Kostrad corps of Indonesian Army with Malaysian Army elite troops.

Kostrad is important troops in Indonesia and become the main force to eliminate Communist power in Indonesia during 1960's. It has around 40.000 troops. Our former President Soeharto was Kostrad Commander during 1960's.









Komando Cadangan Strategis Angkatan Darat - Wikipedia bahasa Indonesia, ensiklopedia bebas







id.wikipedia.org


----------



## Indos

18 F 16 planes are prepared for fly pass during Independence day ceremony, 17 August


----------



## Indos

Flag raiser team for 17 August commemoration (Independence day) inaguration


----------



## Indos

Garuda Shield 2022


















US, Indonesia, Australia hold drills amid China concerns​FK
By Fadlan Syam And Niniek KarminiThe Associated Press
Fri., Aug. 12, 2022_timer_2 min. read








US, Indonesia, Australia hold drills amid China concerns


BATURAJA, Indonesia (AP) — Soldiers from the U.S., Indonesia and Australia joined a live-fire drill on Friday, part of annual joint combat exercises o...




www.thestar.com


----------



## Indos

Minister of defense gets 131.9 trillion Rupiah (8.9 billion USD) for 2023 budget. This number is already fixed for 2023 government spending budget. This is around 0.7 % of Indonesian GDP (2023 GDP projection). The number is a decrease from 2022 budget at 133.9 trillion Rupiah (9 billion USD).

Source :









Kantor Prabowo Dapat Anggaran Terbesar dari Jokowi di 2023


Anggaran Kementerian Pertahanan yang dipimpin Prabowo Subianto mendapat anggaran Rp131,9 triliun di 2023. Anggaran itu terbesar dibanding kementerian lain.




www.cnnindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

Breakdown of Defense spending in 2023. PLN means Foreign Loan. PDN means Domestic loan usually intended to finance local defense products.

Around 9 trillion Rupiah (609 million USD) from foreign loan. The RMP (down payment) is 5.2 trillion Rupiah. PDN is 3.1 trillion Rupiah. Total spending will be 17,5 trillion Rupiah (1.18 billion USD) in 2023. This is pretty small compared to 2021 and 2022 defense spending.

Actually some of foreign loan could also be intended for CN 235 order as Indonesian Aerospace has a deal with European financing company to finance CN 235 order. Previously defense minister has a plan to order around 10 CN 235 planes in 2023.






Source :


----------



## Indos

*PSP released in 2021 is 5.8 billion USD*

Rafale order ( 6 F3R version)+ some infrastructure= 1.1 billion USD
T50 Golden Eagle (6 planes) = 240 million USD
2 A400 M tankers = 700 million USD
AH140 Frigates ( 2 vessels ) = 700-800 million USD
Super Hercules ( 5 planes) = 800 million USD

*Total = 3.6 billion USD *( This will be passed according to my opinion )

---------------------------------------- *+*

Domestic order

13 GCI radar ( PT LEN Industry ) = 1.1 billion USD (This will likely be passed as well)

*Total = 4.7 billion USD*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559494132854190080
For 2022 defense acquisition spending is 2 billion USD. From that figure, around 1.1 billion USD is to spend for 6 Rafale planes being ordered in February 2022. Not yet disbursed until now for Rafale RMP (down payment), maybe later end of 2022.

Source :









Jet Tempur Impian RI & Realitas Fiskal yang tidak Bersahabat


Realitas itu juga bukan suatu hal yang mengejutkan karena telah diprediksi sejak tahun lalu.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

With that kind of spending, it is likely Jokowi administration only buy 6 Rafale F3R for his entire administration and Indonesia is unlikely to order any F 15 EX and FREEM frigates. The six Rafales being ordered is needed to fill our previous F 5 squadron where all planes have already been grounded. Previously the money is intended for Su35 order that later being cancelled. 

This reality is likely meaning that in the future Indonesia Airforce will likely have KF 21 as our main backbone inshaAllah, something that will scare some countries around us, since it is cheaper than both Rafale and F 15 EX while no less in the lethality, while having less dependency to Western nations defense industry, improve our local defense industry, upgradable into 5 generation class, it also means high numbers of KF 21 order is very likely to be ordered, beyond 48 planes, inshaAllah.........


----------



## Indos

Elephant walk, Indonesian F 16. This is to prepare for fly pass in August 17, 2022. Celebrating Indonesian's 77 years of independence day.


----------



## Indos

Indonesian legend singers celebrating Indonesia Independence Day


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

*MERDEKA !!!!!*


----------



## Indos

Live performance in Presidential Palace

One of them is Minang ethnic song (Kampuang Nan Jauh di Mato) 






Vidi Aldiano


----------



## Indos

Halim, Air Force base, East Jakarta






Some of moment captured


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Live performance in Presidential Palace
> 
> One of them is Minang ethnic song (Kampuang Nan Jauh di Mato)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vidi Aldiano



Another interesting event during 77 Independence Day Commemoration in Merdeka Presidential Palace, Jakarta. 17 August 2022.

We can see our beloved Finance Minister, Sri Mulyani, Defense Minister, SOE Minister, Foreign Minister, SME Minister, Infrastructure Minister, Labor Minister, Navy/Air Force/Army/Police Commanders doing Indonesian dance style...........


----------



## Indos

Halim Air Force base, East Jakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Luftwaffe deploys Eurofighters in Indo-Pacific for first time​*18 AUGUST 2022

by Akhil Kadidal



*
Germany has demonstrated its ability to deploy a detachment of combat and support aircraft in the Indo-Pacific region. The detachment, which includes six Eurofighter Typhoons, four A400Ms, and three A330 MRTTs, will operate in the region until 4 October 2022. (Janes)


The German Air Force (Luftwaffe) has flown a detachment of Eurofighters with supporting aircraft and personnel into the Indo-Pacific region. The aircraft covered a distance of 12,700 km within 24 hours.

According to the German Bundeswehr (armed forces of the Federal Republic of Germany), this is the first deployment of Luftwaffe Eurofighter Typhoons to Asia.

The Bundeswehr said that the exercise is an attempt to show the German Air Force's operational readiness. The operation, known as Rapid Pacific 2022, is also a demonstration of Berlin's ability to project combat air power to the region.

The flight comes at a time of increased tensions between China, the US, and Washington's allies. Germany's Minister of Defence, Christine Lambrecht, issued a statement that this first deployment of Eurofighters and supporting aircraft shows that “we also think about safety beyond Europe”.







Luftwaffe deploys Eurofighters in Indo-Pacific for first time


The German Air Force (Luftwaffe) has flown a detachment of Eurofighters with supporting aircraft and personnel into the Indo-Pacific region. The aircraft covered a...



www.janes.com


----------



## Indos

Philippine President Marcos to make state visits to Indonesia, Singapore in September​





Mara Cepeda
Philippines Correspondent
The Straits Times

PUBLISHED

4 HOURS AGO

FacebookTwitter

MANILA - Philippine President Ferdinand Marcos Jr is set to fly to Indonesia and Singapore in early September, following in the tradition of past leaders who visit South-east Asian nations for their first official trip.

Mr Marcos' press secretary Trixie Angeles-Cruz said on Friday (Aug 19) that the President will first visit Indonesia from Sept 4 to 6, before heading to Singapore from Sept 6 to 7.

Singapore's Ministry of Foreign Affairs confirmed Mr Marcos' upcoming visit at the invitation of President Halimah Yacob.









Philippine President Marcos to make state visits to Indonesia, Singapore in September


His first official trip to Singapore is at the invitation of President Halimah Yacob. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com


----------



## Indos

Government (I think President, Minister of Planning, Minister of Finance) has shown willingness to increase local defense product from current state at 20 % of procurement spending into 40-50%. Now up to the implementation that we need to see.........

We can see how small is foreign back defense acquisition program approval this year at 2 billion USD and for next year at 600 million USD as the way both Minister of Planning and Minister of Finance try to force our Minister of Defense to prioritize our local defense product plus securing our local defense industry potential sales in the future (PT PAL frigates, PTDI fighter program).

Securing our own market is important, this is why I am against the more Rafale acquisition and any F 15 EX acquisition since it can reduce the market for PTDI with their KF21/IFX program. I am also against FREEM frigates order since it can reduce PT PAL future market for frigates.

We have limited defense budget, we have to use it effectively and efficiently with long term vision to achieve real independency as the basis of any order.

This is why submarine acquisition (Scorpene with TOT and 100 % local production in PT PAL for the hull and system integration) should be prioritized by Navy instead of FREEM frigate order.

While for Air Force better to prioritize MRTT, transport ( CN235/N219/Airbus A400), F16 C/D refurbished and upgrade program, more AMMRAM and AIM 9X order, Airborne Early Warning and Control System (AEW&C), while waiting for KF21/IFX program to start mass production in Indonesian Aerospace at 2028-2029 inshaAllah.






Mewah! Begini Rupa Kendaaraan Tempur Buatan PT. Pindad yang Akan Dipasarkan | AKIP tvOne​203,478 views

-----------------------------------


----------



## Indos

This Indian guy doesnt understand geopolitics. Anyway lucky for him, he gets rich after marrying the daughter of Infosys founder. The real intention of him is to shoot Indonesian, a Muslim majority country, by using England as his camouflage.

If he is sincere and really want to pressure Russia to stop its invasion, he should target his origin country, India, who become the source of income of Russian government by buying Russian oil and coal. Russia is basically getting more money from their oil, gas, and coal after Western sanction, thanks to both China and India.

Liz Truss understand geopolitics as she is also currently serving as Britain Foreign Minister. Instead of boycotting, she said she will come to Bali for G20 meeting if she become PM despite Putin would likely to be present as well. Personally I doubt Putin will come physically.



https://www.oreanda.ru/en/v_mire/uk-pm-candidate-wants-to-bar-putin-from-g20/article1443745/


----------



## Indos

*Intermezzo*

Indonesian Presidential Candidates for 2024 are competing in friendly 17 August traditional games. Ganjar Pranowo is likely our next President if we see the survey result and the trend of the survey from 2021.

1. Ganjar Pranowo (Central Java Governor)
2. Anies Baswedan (Jakarta Governor)
3. Ridwan Kamil (West Java Governor)
4. Erick Tohir (SOE Minister)






Independence day celebration in Canada


----------



## 182

*2nd KOSTRAD Inf. Division-Virtual Reality Parachute Simulator & Skydiving Center at Singosari, Malang, East Java*























SOKOL™ - Parachute Training Simulator










*Sky Diving Center*









*Virtual Reality Parachute Simulator & Skydiving Center


3rd KOSTRAD Inf. Division-Virtual Reality Parachute Simulator & Skydiving Center at Bontomarannu, South Sulawesi















KOPASSUS-Parachute Simulator & Skydiving Center at Batujajar - Bandung, West Java*


















*KOPASGAT-Parachute Simulator & Skydiving Wind Tunnel at Sulaiman AirForce base-Bandung, West Java 














*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Marine, Kopaska troops


----------



## Indos

THE WHITE HOUSE
The White House

BRIEFING ROOM
Readout of National Security Advisor Jake Sullivan’s Call with Indonesian Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Pandjaitan​AUGUST 22, 2022•STATEMENTS AND RELEASES

National Security Advisor Jake Sullivan spoke over the phone today with Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Pandjaitan of Indonesia. They discussed expanding economic cooperation and fostering broad-based prosperity, including through the Indo-Pacific Economic Framework. The two also discussed efforts underway to make Indonesia’s G20 host year successful, as well as efforts to tackle the climate crisis, address global food insecurity, and lower energy prices.









Readout of National Security Advisor Jake Sullivan’s Call with Indonesian Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Pandjaitan - The White House


National Security Advisor Jake Sullivan spoke over the phone today with Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Pandjaitan of




www.whitehouse.gov


----------



## Indos

So the main problem is once again likely a lack of maintenance budget ? The same thing as the cause of our previous submarine incident that killed our Navy personnel ?

Refurbished and modernization program of Hawk 100 and 200 become the priority now and of course Defense Ministry should increase maintenance and operational budget so that the old tire can be replaced by the new one before any incident happen again that could cost our pilots lifes.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562381189603794945


----------



## Indos

About 2 weeks before our Independence Day, we show gratitude to Allah SWT that has given His bless and help us in taking our nation back from Dutch and Japan.

President Palace, Jakarta. 1 August 2022


----------



## Indos

You can use English translation


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564701488554852354

---------------------------


In essence, I agree on Jane Defense prediction. Next President will likely not Prabowo if we see the result and trend of surveys about our President candidate. This factor I believe is also inside Jane Defense projection calculation. Jokowi will likely focus on the economy as usual until his term is over in November 2024 then next President will likely Ganjar Pranowo with Vice President will likely Erick Thohir.

Both leaders will likely continue Jokowi economic grand plan and will likely keep defense budget below 1 % of GDP until 2027 with the focus on infrastructure, education, and industry related programs. I hope Sri Mulyani is still our Finance Minister at least until 2029, her present is important to keep market confident on the country that later is useful to boost our FDI.

If managed properly, the period of 2025-2029 can be a possible FDI boom for Indonesia if we can achieve successful transfer of power in 2024 with the help of God. That result can increase our country profile very high economically and geopolitically. It is of course in the assumption that Indonesia keeps becoming one of the successful countries in term of economic stability and development in years to come.


*My take on 2024-2030 defense budget*

I predict defense budget to pick up profoundly after 2028 as I would say the combination of higher GDP figure ( predicted to be 2 trillion USD in 2030) and the possible significant increase of sophistication of our local defense industry starting in 2028 would provide more economic point of view backing argument to increase defense spending in front of our future economic team. Our new economists are well known with their prudent economic policy and budget spending characteristic after we experienced Asian Financial crisis during 1997-1998 period.

Contrary to Jane Defense projection for 2024-2027 period, I do think there is still positive growth on our next defense spending on that period, but the growth will not likely to be significant, most likely the increase is concentrated to build military infrastructure on our new capital and increase our soldiers number as those plans have already been announced by our Armed Force General, Andika Perkasa.

*Oil subsidy factor*

If oil subsidy is lifted in significant proportion as we are expecting the price hike is to be announced this afternoon or tonight, there will be possible huge available fund for government next year budget that later can be possibly used for our defense spending. It is of course despite I doubt there is significant increase of 2024 defense budget, while for 2023 budget, it has already been set and approved by parliament in mid August this year.

The additional fund from decreasing oil subsidy, IMO, will likely be prioritized to keep Indonesia budget deficit below 3 percent in 2023 and 2024 with sufficient gov spending that is supportive for achieving minimum 5.5 % economic growth. If it is successfully executed, it will be a huge success for Jokowi administration amid pressing economic condition the world is currently suffering.

In term of the possibility to use the more healthy gov budget with less oil subsidy in it for increasing defense spending significantly, IMO, it is only viable in later administration, not in current administration. It will be a politically suicide move to increase 2024 defense budget significantly for buying imported defense equipment after we raise oil price, that is also not a good policy to take economically considering current global economic situation.


----------



## 182

New tanker KRI BALONGAN 908 
ready to launch from PT. BATAMEC Shipyard - Batam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564701488554852354
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> 
> In essence, I agree on Jane Defense prediction. Next President will likely not Prabowo if we see the result and trend of surveys about our President candidate. This factor I believe is also inside Jane Defense projection calculation. Jokowi will likely focus on the economy as usual until his term is over in November 2024 then next President will likely Ganjar Pranowo with Vice President will likely Erick Thohir.
> 
> Both leaders will likely continue Jokowi economic grand plan and will likely keep defense budget below 1 % of GDP until 2027 with the focus on infrastructure, education, and industry related programs. I hope Sri Mulyani is still our Finance Minister at least until 2029, her present is important to keep market confident on the country that later is useful to boost our FDI.
> 
> If managed properly, the period of 2025-2029 can be a possible FDI boom for Indonesia if we can achieve successful transfer of power in 2024 with the help of God. That result can increase our country profile very high economically and geopolitically. It is of course in the assumption that Indonesia keeps becoming one of the successful countries in term of economic stability and development in years to come.
> 
> 
> *My take on 2024-2030 defense budget*
> 
> I predict defense budget to pick up profoundly after 2028 as I would say the combination of higher GDP figure ( predicted to be 2 trillion USD in 2030) and the possible significant increase of sophistication of our local defense industry starting in 2028 would provide more economic point of view backing argument to increase defense spending in front of our future economic team. Our new economists are well known with their prudent economic policy and budget spending characteristic after we experienced Asian Financial crisis during 1997-1998 period.
> 
> Contrary to Jane Defense projection for 2024-2027 period, I do think there is still positive growth on our next defense spending on that period, but the growth will not likely to be significant, most likely the increase is concentrated to build military infrastructure on our new capital and increase our soldiers number as those plans have already been announced by our Armed Force General, Andika Perkasa.
> 
> *Oil subsidy factor*
> 
> If oil subsidy is lifted in significant proportion as we are expecting the price hike is to be announced this afternoon or tonight, there will be possible huge available fund for government next year budget that later can be possibly used for our defense spending. It is of course despite I doubt there is significant increase of 2024 defense budget, while for 2023 budget, it has already been set and approved by parliament in mid August this year.
> 
> The additional fund from decreasing oil subsidy, IMO, will likely be prioritized to keep Indonesia budget deficit below 3 percent in 2023 and 2024 with sufficient gov spending that is supportive for achieving minimum 5.5 % economic growth. If it is successfully executed, it will be a huge success for Jokowi administration amid pressing economic condition the world is currently suffering.
> 
> In term of the possibility to use the more healthy gov budget with less oil subsidy in it for increasing defense spending significantly, IMO, it is only viable in later administration, not in current administration. It will be a politically suicide move to increase 2024 defense budget significantly for buying imported defense equipment after we raise oil price, that is also not a good policy to take economically considering current global economic situation.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565062114733178880
I dont see it as negative thing at all, better wait our local defense industry to manufacture KF 21, Elang Hitam MALE UCAV, submarine, frigate, cruise missile, more medium tanks (production facility will start being completed after 2023-PMN 2023), local made radar (production facility will start being completed after 2023-PMN 2023), etc inshaAllah.

Elang Hitam MALE UCAV prototype seen in Indonesian Aerospace production Hangar


----------



## Indos

Prabowo & Sandiaga Uno Must Step Down from Minister if want to become President Candidate for 2024 Election​




Prabowo Subianto and Sandiaga Uno are required to submit a letter of resignation no later than on the day of registration of the presidential candidates if they are serious about the intention of the 2024 presidential election. Photo: Doc. Special


CNN New Zealand
Wednesday, 31 Aug 2022 11:43 WIB

*Jakarta, CNN Indonesia* --
Defense Minister *Prabowo Subianto* and Tourism and Creative Economy Minister (Menprekraf) *Sandiaga Uno* must step down from President Joko Widodo's cabinet if they want to run in the *2024 Presidential Election*.

This provision is contained in article 170 paragraph (1) of Law Number 7 of 2017 concerning General Elections (Election Law).


"State officials nominated by Political Parties participating in elections or combinations of political parties as presidential candidates or vice presidential candidates must resign from their positions, except for the President, Vice President, Leaders and members of the MPR, Leaders and members of the DPR, Leaders and members of the DPD, governors, deputy governors, regents, deputy regents, mayors, and deputy mayors," the article reads.

Sandiaga is required to submit a letter of resignation no later than the day of registration of the presidential decree. The resignation letter was irrevocable. After that, the resignation letter was submitted by the proposing political party to the General Election Commission (KPU). The resignation letter became a condition of registration.

Different rules are applied to governors or regional heads who want to be president. They do not need to resign, but must ask Jokowi for permission.

"A person who is serving as governor, deputy governor, regent, deputy regent, mayor and deputy mayor to be nominated by a Political Party or a Combination of Political Parties of an Election Participant as a presidential candidate or Vice Presidential candidate must ask the President for permission," reads article 171 paragraph (1) of the Election Law.

Jokowi has 15 days to respond to the request of the regional head of the president. If Jokowi does not respond to the letter by the deadline, the request is considered granted.










Prabowo & Sandiaga Uno Harus Mundur dari Menteri Jika Maju Capres 2024


Prabowo Subianto dan Sandiaga Uno wajib menyampaikan surat pengunduran diri selambatnya pada hari pendaftaran capres-cawapres jika serius berniat capres 2024.




www.cnnindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

10 N219 is reported to be bought by Indonesian Defense Ministry using foreign loan scheme. This is I think is related to one European financing company that has made agreement with Indonesian Aerospace to finance Indonesian Aerospace products.

The foreign loan approval for 2023 defense ministry budget is just 600 million USD. Around 60 million USD will be absorbed by the 10 N219 order if Defense Ministry really execute the plan.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1300232147489736





------------------------------------------

*At 46 Years Old, PTDI Targets Commercialization of the N219 Aircraft*





PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) will be 46 years old on August 27, 2022. (KOMPAS.COM/PUTRA PRIMA PERDANA)


Kompas.com - 08/28/2022, 07:23 WIB


Bandung Contributing Writer, Putra Prima Perdana | Editor Khairina BANDUNG,


KOMPAS.com- PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) turns 46 years old on August 27, 2022. PT DI President Director, Gita Amperiawan said, at 46 years old, his party is targeting to increase the commercialization of the current N219 aircraft. become PTDI's flagship product.

"Our first target is to produce N219 and N219 must be commercialized," said Gita when met after opening the commemoration of PT DI's 46th Anniversary in the parking area of PT DI's PKSN Building, Jalan Pajajaran, Bandung City, Saturday (27/8/2022) .

Gita added that the current production of N219 is prioritized for domestic needs. One of the agencies that have placed an order is the Ministry of Defense (Kemhan) to add the main weapon system (Alutsista) to the TNI. "The Ministry of Defense through the foreign loan program has ordered 10 units," he said.

In addition, Gita said, the N219, which is designed to connect inter-island connectivity, outer islands, and remote areas that are difficult to reach, can also be owned by local governments. "From the Ministry of Home Affairs, we are being directed so that the N219 can be owned by the Provincial Government so that the market is wider," he said.

Although it still prioritizes domestic needs, the N219 which has the advantage of being able to land on a simple and unpaved and short runway is also in demand by several countries.

"With South Africa, not only buying, but also up to TOT. Turkey also wants to develop by joining production for the amphibious (N219) variant," he said.

Not only the N219, other aircraft produced by PT DI are also being promoted for commercialization. "Not only N219, there is also existing CN235 and we can market N212 so that its output increases production capacity," he said.









Injak Usia 46 Tahun, PTDI Targetkan Komersialisasi Pesawat N219


N219 dirancang untuk menghubungkan konektivitas antarpulau, pulau terluar, dan daerah-daerah terpencil yang sulit dijangkau.




bandung.kompas.com


----------



## Indos

Jokowi visited Papua province


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

So now Prabowo gets pragmatic and seems finally let go his ambition to acquire both Rafale and F 15 EX. This new development from his ministry does make sense, focusing next MRCA acquisition into the next 10-12 Rafale, so in the end the Rafale acquisition is mean to fill previous F 5 squadron with new fighter planes of 16-18 plane, some thing that has been understood as the most pressing need for Air Force currently.

MRCA acquisition on the blue book is only 1.2 billion USD though until Jokowi administration ended, so I believe both Planning Minister and Finance Minister will only have 2 options which are refusing to insert the program into green book or executing the acquisition program of just 1.2 billion USD.

Unlikely to absorb next year foreign loan for defense ministry as next year foreign loan approval is just 600 million USD and around half of it (300 million USD) will likely be absorbed by the order of 10 N 219 and 8 CN 235 with both are for transport version. As reported, the plan to order 10 N 219 and 8 CN 235 will use foreign loan while another 2 CN 235 transport (800 billion Rupiah) will use domestic loan.

So I expect it will be just 1.2 billion USD foreign loan intended for another 6 Rafales if both Planning Minister and Finance Minister is agree. Getting just 12 planes seems normal for Indonesian context as previous F 5 squadron also has the same amount of planes. I think Planning Minister think the same like me, better focus on KF21 program for fulfilling the rest of Air Force needs, it will be more efficient and effective to wait for KF 21 program development completion rather than rushing to buy foreign fighter at this Jokowi last term. Concentrating for KF21 program will also help our local defense industry to thrive.

I expect if indeed it is approved for 1.2 billion USD MRCA program, I think the order can only happen in 2024. This year there is no MRCA acquisition program in green book and government only approve another 2 billion USD foreign loan backed acquisition program for defense ministry this year based on Alman Helvast previous statement and also reported by Jane Defense. So far, as we have already reached September, only less than 4 months left until 2022 fiscal period is over, there is no other foreign loan backed defense acquisition getting real contract beside those 6 Rafale in February for 1.1 billion USD ( not even effective yet ) and GCI radar ( Around 750 million USD) .

Submarine acquisition program for around 2.7 billion USD is reported by Alman Helvast has already been approved by Planning Ministry this year and just waiting for approval and financing from Finance Ministry. This program will likely to go ahead as soon as PT PAL complete their whole submarine production facility.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565789658558058496


----------



## Indos

Swallow analyst made by the writer, unlikely to happen. Even if PDI-P denies Ganjar Pranowo as their President candidate, there are strong parties like Nasdem that will put him as President candidate. Backing a strong President candidates that are proven to be popular in surveys also give political parties huge boost to win parliament election which means more seats for them in parliament.

It is already in their own interest to do that. PDI-P, Gerindra and PKB, and Golkar may prefer Puan Maharani, Prabowo, and Airlangga Hartanto as their President candidates, but we still have PPP, PAN, NASDEM, PKS, and Democrat parties.

Not surprising this news appear in Singaporean media as they dont understand Indonesian domestic politics well and has editors which are eager to post any news showing negativity in Indonesia, their intention posting this news is to show to the world that Indonesian democracy is still largely controlled by party elites. The writer is Indonesian, but as reporter they do understand which news that is preferred by the editors to be posted.

-----------------------------------

Indonesia's major political parties mull over sidelining most popular candidates in next presidential polls​




Central Java governor Ganjar Pranowo (left) and Jakarta governor Anies Baswedan have been ranked tier one candidates by pollsters based on their individual electability. PHOTOS: CENTRAL JAVA GOVERNOR'S OFFICE, ANIES BASWEDAN/FACEBOOK

PUBLISHED

SEP 1, 2022, 6:07 PM SGT

FacebookTwitter

JAKARTA - Two popular presidential hopefuls may be out of the running even before the race has begun, as political parties in the ruling coalition may be trying to deny them a party ticket.

The top leaders of some major political parties have reportedly engaged in closed-door talks about denying Central Java Governor Ganjar Pranowo and Jakarta Governor Anies Baswedan of a nomination for the 2024 presidential election.










Indonesia's major political parties mull over sidelining most popular candidates in next presidential polls


The leaders of some major parties were reportedly in talks about denying Ganjar Pranowo and Anies Baswedan of a nomination. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com


----------



## Way_Tenong_Merga1

Badak 2 unit & anoa-2 2unit with recovery anoa-2 1 unit, Lampung. I guess it Will going to baturaja

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Philippine new President arrive in Bogor Presidential Palace, this is his first foreign trip after becoming Philippine President.


----------



## Indos

Liz Truss winning is good for Indonesia. Now we have Australian PM, France President, German PM, and British PM that is pro Indonesia.

Aside from that we have close partnership with USA, Japan, and South Korea as well. 






I still remember her when she teaches Australian think thank, Lowy Institute, some geopolitics lesson about the important of Indonesia in world geopolitics.


----------



## Indos

Marcos Junior stays a bit longer in Indonesia for several days, it is when Jokowi accompany him to go inside Sarinah Mall that is rich with Indonesian traditional products. Sarinah Mall is owned by government for your information.


----------



## Indos

It is likely Philippine Armed Force after ordering 2 LPD to Indonesia's PT PAL this year, will also order 6 NC 212 from Indonesian Aerospace this year. I dont know what is the contain of the defense agreement we signed with Philippine though


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Breakdown of Defense spending in 2023. PLN means Foreign Loan. PDN means Domestic loan usually intended to finance local defense products.
> 
> Around 9 trillion Rupiah (609 million USD) from foreign loan. The RMP (down payment) is 5.2 trillion Rupiah. PDN is 3.1 trillion Rupiah. Total spending will be 17,5 trillion Rupiah (1.18 billion USD) in 2023. This is pretty small compared to 2021 and 2022 defense spending.
> 
> Actually some of foreign loan could also be intended for CN 235 order as Indonesian Aerospace has a deal with European financing company to finance CN 235 order. Previously defense minister has a plan to order around 10 CN 235 planes in 2023.
> 
> View attachment 871117
> 
> 
> Source :



View attachment 871204


*Correction from my previous post.

Defense equipment acquisition budget for 2023*

Total spending for defense equipment acquisition for 2023 is 12 trillion Rupiah (*806 million USD*). RMP (down payment) around 5.2 trillion Rupiah is mean to activate the foreign and domestic loan and also being used as yearly payment of previous loan.

*Foreign loan is 600 million USD, while Domestic loan is 215 million USD*

Half of the foreign loan acquisition (300 million USD) is likely going for the order of domestic defense product which is paid in foreign loan. For domestic loan around 3.2 trilliun Rupiah, mostly will be used for buying domestic product as what has been practiced, around 800 billion Rupiah is likely absorbed by 2 CN 235 planes order for Indonesian Navy.

Indonesian Aerospace has cooperation from European financing company in term of financing their products and the latest report from Alman Helvas and Indonesian Aerospace Finance Director suggest 8 CN 235 planes and 10 N 219 planes are planned to be ordered by Ministry of Defense using foreign loan scheme. 10 N219 acquisition plan has been confirm to be already in blue book while 10 CN 235 order ( 8 planes order uses foreign loan ) is said by Minister of Defense (Prabowo) as already gets approval from President.

*Total defense spending and percentage to GDP (still less than 1 %)*

Total defense spending for 2023 budget is 8.8 billion USD (132 trillion Rupiah), around 0.6% of 2023 GDP (2023 nominal GDP projection is 1.4 trillion USD)


*In Rupiah*


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Army reserves ( Reserve component taken from voluntarily civilians (thus has better moral than forced reserve component in other nations )


----------



## Indos

Intermezo

Liz Truss and West Java Governor, Ridwan Kamil, drink Indonesian traditional drink, cendol


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia government defense industry priority programs:*

1. Submarine
2. Fighter Jet, KFX/IFX program
3. Medium tank
4. Rocket
5. Missile
6. Radar
7. Propellant
8. UCAV MALE (Elang Hitam)
9. Underwater sensor
10. Military Satellite






*Source*


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

The Defense Attache of the Indonesian Embassy in Madrid accompanied Dr. Muhammad Najib, Indonesian Ambassador to the Kingdom of Spain, inspects the Airbus Military defense industry in San Pablo. Received by Gen. César Simon as Airbus Military Advisor. On this occasion, the Indonesian Ambassador was accompanied by Athan to review the Airbus A400M FAL facilities, FAL C295 facilities and the Airbus International Training Center facilities.


----------



## Indos

With closer relationship with Airbus, I expect after ordering 2 A 400 M we would likely put an order to MRTT next year.

With foreign loan backed program is just 600 million USD for next year budget while half of it is expected to be used for buying 8 CN 235 and 10 N 219, so possibly the remaining 300 million USD may be used to buy 1 new MRTT from Airbus.






Refurbished and upgradation of current F 16 Block 52 into V variant (23 planes) may be preferred if the refurbished and upgradation is done in Indonesia like Falcon Star program. I see the present of Lockheed Martin official in our Aerospace Industry seminar shows this option may be chosen for 2024 fiscal year. We need to extend the life of the planes into another 10 years as stop gap measure because it is very likely that we only have 12 Rafales for our previous F 5 squadron.







------------------------------------------------


12 Rafales + 23 F 16 C/D V variant + 10 F 16 Block 52 + 16 Sukhoi

And attack squadrons of 20 T 50 Golden Eagle + 30 Hawk 100/200 + 16 Supertucano

And UAV squadron of 6 CH 4 drones

With all of them gets adequate amount of ammunitions (BVR+WVR+ missile + smart bomb)

*Is enough in my opinion *while waiting for KF21/IFX and MALE Elang Hitam UCAV development program to be completed (certified) around 2026 inshaAllah.

KF21 than should first replace our 30 Hawk 100/200 within 2029-34 as I hope we will start producing KF21/IFX from block 2 variant.

Then start replacing our 10 F 16 A/B MLU in 2035 with KF21 block 3 variants.

*2040*

So starting in 2040, we should have fighter squadrons comprising only with 2 types of planes, Rafale (12 planes) and KF 21/IFX (74 planes). I expect we will have 12 Rafale (upgraded continously), 32 KF21/IFX block 2 variants, and 42 KF21/IFX block 3 variants.

While I hope we can develop our own STEALTH wingman drone for KF21 / IFX planes that if it is only for block 3 variants then we need around 126 Stealth wingman drones.

*MALE UCAV squadrons *should have around 64 Elang Hitam MALE UCAV.

That number should be able to reach if our economy keeps growing at 5.5-6.5 percent for the next 2 decades inshaAllah. Expected nominal GDP of 3 trillion USD in 2034 inshaAllah.


----------



## Indos

Data security issue in Indonesian government is related to budget, not Indonesian human capability in protecting the data.

Just give example of Indonesian banks that spend huge in data security.

------------------------------

Jim Geovedi​From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Jim Geovedi* (born 28 June 1979), is an IT security expert from Indonesia who focuses on the discovery of computer and network security vulnerabilities. BBC News described him as a guy who "doesn't look like a Bond villain... but possesses secrets that some of them might kill for".[1]

Career​Information security​Geovedi co-founded and ran several IT security consulting companies. In 2001, he co-founded C2PRO Consulting, providing general IT consulting mostly for government agencies and, in 2004, co-founded Bellua Asia Pacific, (renamed Xynexis International later in 2010) and Noosc Global, a managed security services company. He was part of hackers group that began in 1996 called w00w00, where he met the future co-founder of Bellua, Anthony Zboralski.

He is currently based in London and has been interviewed on issues including: satellite security system,[1][2][3] banking security[4] and law enforcement.[5][6]





__





Jim Geovedi - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Our team of experts have gained myriad of loyal clients, including major national and multinational companies, banks, and financial institutions, telecommunication companies, security-sensitive government agencies, resource- strap non-governmental agencies, retail companies, and many more.​Started in 2010, through strategic partnership we have now become a preferred managed security services provider in Indonesia serving several of the largest financial and service institutions in the country.
Some of our key advantages:​
Dedicated 24x7 Security Operation Centre with disaster recovery protection
Expert professionals, verifiable international credentials & records
Best-practice, service-level driven delivery process (ISO27001 compliant)
Active R&D investment covering new emerging security threats & technologies











https://cybersecmssp.noosc.co.id/about-us/


----------



## Indos

We should not be greedy with our money when it comes to spending for our* local / domestic* defense industry capability.

Take example that the parliament/finance minister only approve around 1.7 trillion Rupiah for Defense ID despite SOE Minister asks about 3 trillion Rupiah for Defense ID production capability. That figure is nothing compared to our overall state budget. PT Pindad has Cyber security program as well though, does government give financial help for that program ?

Our old story is about how difficult it is to set aside some fund to pay for our financial contribution in KF21/IFX program despite it is paid gradually.

That is just the example of both parliament and Finance Ministry dont put much weight on matter related to improving our local defense industry.

Now talking about cyber defense, the problem is the same. Budget is the issue. We have capable local cyber security company like what I posted in above post and also capable human resources on this cyber matter, but we need to spend money to build that capability, we cannot pay them the same amount that we pay our civil servant............

Just check how much our big banks spend on cyber security, that is huge


----------



## Indos

We cannot rely on Foreign institution when it comes to cyber security. I know our government agency has some thing like training in this matter from NSA. They are sent to USA to get training on cyber security issue.









Lembaga Sandi Negara - Wikipedia bahasa Indonesia, ensiklopedia bebas







id.wikipedia.org













National Security Agency - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





But they will not give you the true knowledge, this is why we have to rely on our local capability, spend money to build that capability using our own people who are expert on this matter, our own research in cyber security.

The same thing also happen in other sector like Aerospace, missile, and others. Spend more on R&D and spend more on our local defense industry, including our local cyber security companies.


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

army nano drone black hornet detected!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

french air and space force visit jakarta

pegase22


























































rafales, a400m atlas, mrtt a-330
#bravoaeroplanespotter


----------



## 182

*David Stevens 
F-ZWCF
New Airbus EC725 / H225M for the Indonesian Air Force. 
Line Number IPT010. Marseille 09/09/2022*


----------



## 182

Indos said:


>

















just realized its our new h-225m caracal from batch 2 contract

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Why this Malaysian/Singaporean reporter is so negative reporting Elang Hitam MALE UCAV drone program ?

Basically, Indonesia Research Agency (BRIN) has more ambitious plan with the drone by developing it for civilian version first with many critical components made inside the country, then it can be later transformed into military capable UCAV. Any way, the design is already completed right ? The design has already been made as UCAV platform, so it will not be much difficult inshaAllah if later they want to make military version of the platform right?

I believe the plan is to fly the drone first, put it civilian tools on it like tools for mapping, footage and others. They also want to develop the critical components, so not just making the program as designing, making the airframe and doing system integration project while many components will be imported.

From what I know, they rather want to make it more serious program and aspire for Indonesian to be able to make critical component of the drone. Then if the drone already gets certified, it will be easier to transform it into military one, particularly if the program to make a precision missile is completed.

Despite so, they need to make sure that government has the budget for that. One of the reasons they want to do that way is that instead of buying expensive imported critical component, why not using the money for research and then make the component a lot cheaper if successful.

Any way, with our SOE companies make collaboration with both LG Chem and CATL on making EV battery, I just think that we can replace Rotax machine from Canada with Battery powered engine made by our own local companies. Why not Indonesia Battery Corporation later set up battery powered engine for cruise missile and propeller drone ? Maybe that idea has already been inside BRIN thinking


-----------------------------------------------

*My solution*

We actually can serve both of our needs. Developing critical components inside the country can surely take longer time while our military needs more UCAV drone sooner (2025-2030). I think we can basically follow China footsteps on this to solve this problem, like the way they first develop J 10 fighters with lot of foreign components first, including Russian engine, then after their local engine and electronics components gets mature, they change the components for newer airframes

This step IMO is more efficient to do. While keeping our long aspiration to localize all critical components of the drone going on, we can still provide our Armed force with local drones that can both grow our Aerospace Industry (Indonesian Aerospace/ airframer) faster and also save lot of Dollar as well.

------------------------------------

Indonesia pulls plug on strike-capable military UAV programme​*15 SEPTEMBER 2022

by Ridzwan Rahmat*






The Elang Hitam UAV seen here just before its first flight attempt. The programme has since been diverted for civil applications. (Source withheld)

Indonesia will no longer be developing its Elang Hitam (Black Eagle) medium-altitude long-endurance (MALE) unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) programme as a military platform.

Chairman of the country's National Research and Innovation Agency (BRIN) Laksana Tri Handoko confirmed with _Janes_ on 15 September that resources from the project, which would have armed the country's air force with indigenously developed strike-capable UAVs, are being diverted towards civil initiatives instead.

His confirmation corroborates information that has been provided to _Janes_ by industry sources since mid-2022, indicating that the Elang Hitam is at risk of being continued as a military project.

This effectively suspends the country's national ambition of developing a home-grown MALE UAV with military applications, which has been listed as one of the ‘strategic projects' of President Joko Widodo, as outlined under the third Presidential Decree of 2016.






Indonesia pulls plug on strike-capable military UAV programme


Indonesia will no longer be developing its Elang Hitam (Black Eagle) medium-altitude long-endurance (MALE) unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) programme as a military...



www.janes.com













Masa Depan Projek UCAV "Elang Hitam" Indonesia Malap


Usaha Indonesia untuk menjadikan dron buatan tempatannya, “Elang Hitam” sebuah (unmanned combat aerial vehicle - UCAV) setanding dengan UCAV lain seperti “Bayraktar TB2”, “Anka” atau “Predator” nampaknya sedang berhadapan dengan cabaran getir.




defencesecurityasia.com


----------



## Indos

Our journalist seems not paying any attention on the detail during Jokowi and Lee Sien Loong meeting when Jokowi is finally able to make Singapore let go their air traffic control over Natuna islands of Indonesia. International organization, ICAO, has given the right to Singapore in 1945 before Indonesia gets their independence from Dutch with war and diplomacy (Dutch is also helped by Britain and British Raj (India)). Indonesia still allow Singapore to control air space that is related to their Changi airport operation, so compromise has also been made.

*See the Jokowi Batik motif shows two Keris, this shows Indonesia is ready to have war in order to claim our rights. This kind of Batik never seen before in any of our leaders meeting with other country leaders. The first time in my life either seeing Batik with this Keris motif.*

I also see this as Jokowi does understand about the role of military power in our diplomacy, but he also understands that the back bone of any great military power relies on both the economy and defense industry of the country. So with that logic, it is wrong to spend too much on imported defense products, it is why Jokowi is also wellknown with his Defense Investment policy as it means the defense spending should enhance our local defense industry and thus any militay spending should be seen as defense investment rather than just spending.





This handout photo released by the Presidential Palace shows Indonesia's President Joko 'Jokowi' Widodo (right) posing with Singapore’s Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong (left) prior to their leader’s meeting in Bintan island, across the Singapore Strait dividing the two countries, on Jan. 25, 2022. (AFP/Laily Rachev)










Our neighbor Singapore


The treaty on extradition, for instance, is not a silver bullet that will immediately lead to the repatriation of Indonesian fugitives who are hiding in the island state.




www.thejakartapost.com





*That is a simbolic gesture

Keris, Javanese traditional weapon*


----------



## terajane

thanks information all


----------



## 182

P-2 TIGER APC







NEW KRI BK 369











from NAVAL EXB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Swallow analyst made by the writer, unlikely to happen. Even if PDI-P denies Ganjar Pranowo as their President candidate, there are strong parties like Nasdem that will put him as President candidate. Backing a strong President candidates that are proven to be popular in surveys also give political parties huge boost to win parliament election which means more seats for them in parliament.
> 
> It is already in their own interest to do that. PDI-P, Gerindra and PKB, and Golkar may prefer Puan Maharani, Prabowo, and Airlangga Hartanto as their President candidates, but we still have PPP, PAN, NASDEM, PKS, and Democrat parties.
> 
> Not surprising this news appear in Singaporean media as they dont understand Indonesian domestic politics well and has editors which are eager to post any news showing negativity in Indonesia, their intention posting this news is to show to the world that Indonesian democracy is still largely controlled by party elites. The writer is Indonesian, but as reporter they do understand which news that is preferred by the editors to be posted.
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> Indonesia's major political parties mull over sidelining most popular candidates in next presidential polls​
> View attachment 875751
> 
> Central Java governor Ganjar Pranowo (left) and Jakarta governor Anies Baswedan have been ranked tier one candidates by pollsters based on their individual electability. PHOTOS: CENTRAL JAVA GOVERNOR'S OFFICE, ANIES BASWEDAN/FACEBOOK
> 
> PUBLISHED
> 
> SEP 1, 2022, 6:07 PM SGT
> 
> FacebookTwitter
> 
> JAKARTA - Two popular presidential hopefuls may be out of the running even before the race has begun, as political parties in the ruling coalition may be trying to deny them a party ticket.
> 
> The top leaders of some major political parties have reportedly engaged in closed-door talks about denying Central Java Governor Ganjar Pranowo and Jakarta Governor Anies Baswedan of a nomination for the 2024 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia's major political parties mull over sidelining most popular candidates in next presidential polls
> 
> 
> The leaders of some major parties were reportedly in talks about denying Ganjar Pranowo and Anies Baswedan of a nomination. Read more at straitstimes.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.straitstimes.com



See Anies Baswedan is likely picked by some political parties, we will see whose parties will pick Ganjar. Jokowi will likely endorse Ganjar Pranowo, Central Java Governor.


----------



## J.Brody

*BREAKING!*

Rafale first contract of 6 aircrafts (out of 42 ordered) has just been activated, Down payment is made by Indonesia to Dassault aviation.














Rafale : une partie de la commande signée en Indonésie est entrée en vigueur


Six Rafale sur les 42 commandés ont été mis en vigueur. L'Indonésie est officiellement devenue le 7e client du Rafale de Dassault Aviation.




www.latribune.fr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...esie-va-acheter-jusqu-a-42-rafale-903784.html

link without subscribe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

The contract for the six Rafale was probably financed by the Indonesian Ministry of Defense from a budget planned for the purchase of Sukhoi 35 (nearly $600 million). A contract with the Russians that the Americans strongly advised against signing the Indonesians, who could have been sanctioned under the CAATSA (Countering America's Adversaries Through Sanctions Act), which punishes countries buying arms from Russia. This cash allowed Prabowo Subianto to acquire its first six Rafale.

Indonesia has aging equipment, mainly American F-16s and Russian Sukhoi Su-27s and Su-30s, and is in negotiations with multiple partners to renew its fighter jets. Jakarta is also negotiating the purchase of about thirty American F-15 fighter jets, according to media reports, and is participating in a research and development project with South Korea for the KF-21 fighter jet.









Nouveau succès pour Dassault Aviation : l'Indonésie va acheter jusqu'à 42 Rafale


Nouveau succès pour le Rafale. L'Indonésie a signé un contrat pour 6 Rafale dans une commande totale prévue de 42 avions de combat, a annoncé jeudi le ministre de la Défense indonésien Prabowo Subianto.




www.latribune.fr


----------



## Indos

Singaporean elite is nervous with Indonesia raising since basically it is only Indonesian than they are afraid of. The elimination of big part of fuel subsidy in government budget will likely make Indonesian economy gets much stronger as it also has been confirmed with financial market that is positive on the new fuel price anouncement.

Economy is always about relocating the resources efficiently and effectively. Too much subsidy inside government budget will drag the economy and empty government budget that can be better allocated to something more productive like infrastructure, research and development, and education investment as examples. Sri Lanka is one of the example of country where their economy was before praised by South Asian people and now go bankrupt due to their previous leader economic policy in giving excessive subsidy in order to win election.

The stronger Indonesia means their threat is getting bigger. Although many understand that democratic Indonesia is very unlikely to invade Singapore, but the Indonesian rise will make Singapore geopolitical influence gets smaller and smaller, something that they dont like to see.

This Singaporean think tank has tied to Singaporean government or at least it is the most respected think tank in Singapore where what they concern in their head is echoed by Singaporean government elite.

Now, they attempt to give more fuel to Indonesian demonstrator which is basically small. Every thing is just fine here in Jakarta, I dont know what they mean demonstrator do demonstration every day in Jakarta and other places in Indonesia ?

Commentary: Indonesia will struggle to stay the course on hiking fuel prices​Max Lane​22 Sep 2022 06:07AM
(Updated: 22 Sep 2022 06:07AM)

The Indonesian government argues that there is a strong case for lifting fuel subsidies – but it will be a tall order amid rising inflation, says a researcher.

_Max Lane is Visiting Senior Fellow at the *ISEAS-Yusof Ishak Institute*. This commentary first appeared on the ISEAS-Yusof Ishak Institute’s blog, Fulcrum._









Commentary: Indonesia will struggle to stay the course on hiking fuel prices


The Indonesian government argues that there is a strong case for lifting fuel subsidies – but it will be a tall order amid rising inflation, says a researcher.




www.channelnewsasia.com





-----------------------------------------------------------


Here another example of their writing in the beginning of 2022, trying to make some kind of negative and mislead intellectual influence to Indonesia financial market investors perception where foreign investors have quite significant portion on it.

The writer is Phd Holder from Singaporean or Western universities and focused on Indonesian matter at that respected think tank.

So far, AlhamduliLLAH, both Jakarta stock exchange and Rupiah perform the best among others in Asia and it makes our central bank only raise interest rate once this year, a week before high fuel announcement as pre-emptive measure by Central Bank. Ones of the negative effect on raising interest rate is to slow the economic growth and increase nonperforming loan ratio (NPL) within our banking system, if we dont need to raise interest rate, so dont raise interest rate.


Uncertainty continues to plague Indonesia’s economy​11 January 2022
Author: Siwage Dharma Negara,* ISEAS Yusof Ishak Institute*









Uncertainty continues to plague Indonesia’s economy


While the Indonesian economy seems to have passed the worst of the COVID-19 pandemic, its future trajectory remains unclear.




www.eastasiaforum.org


----------



## Indos

I put economic article here to show the context and what is the latest situation of our economic performance in September 2022. Economic performance has always had strong ties with both domestic defense industry and their domestic supporting industries in steel, electronics, etc and also the defense budget sustainability and growth. This is also the reason I put the news in this Indonesia defense thread.

Credible military powers like USA, China, Russia, Germany, France, South Korea have big economy and has big local content on their local defense industry where both of this factors make their defense budget big and sustainable. This where we should target our country to do the same thing.

Dont just think our Presiden, Jokowi, and Finance Minister, Sri Mulyani, are the hindrance of our defense spending growth as making the economy healthy is also supporting our future defense budget increase. When it comes to defense spending, we should also not merely rely on foreign defense import as not only this can hurt our economy and local defense industry, in fact we also have suffered from arm embargoes coming from both USSR and Western nations (USA and European Union) in the past.

Indonesia’s unexpected success story​





Mercedes Ruehl and Joe Leahy in Jakarta
SEPTEMBER 20 2022


In 2013 the US investment bank Morgan Stanley dubbed Indonesia as one of the “fragile five”, a group of emerging economies that it believed were especially vulnerable to a jump in interest rates in the US. Almost a decade later, US interest rates are rising sharply, which is adding to the economic problems in the developing world. But Indonesia appears unruffled.

At a time when the global economy is being battered by the war in Ukraine and the global energy, food and climate crises, Indonesia has emerged as an unlikely outlier, boasting both a booming economy and period of political stability.

Gross domestic product expanded 5.4 per cent year on year in the second quarter, well above forecasts. The country’s inflation rate of 4.7 per cent in August, prior to a recent petrol subsidy cut, is one of the lowest globally. Its currency, the rupiah, is among the best performing in Asia this year and its stock market is hitting record highs.






Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia and Malaysia Army joint training, MALINDO. Indonesian Army uses darker camouflage uniform with red barret


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Papua Province

Guarding PT Freeport Indonesia (majority owned by Indonesian SOE, Mind ID)


----------



## 182

182 said:


> View attachment 881069
> 
> from NAVAL EXB.






















































182 said:


> *Drone Sistem Autopilot untuk Pertahanan dan Keamanan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 692832
> 
> View attachment 692833
> View attachment 692834
> 
> 
> View attachment 692836
> 
> View attachment 692835



rajata is one of our loitering munition projects.
it looks promising, hope they keep on track.


----------



## Indos

Parliament approved Defense Budget at 134 trillion Rupiah (8.9 billion USD) for 2023 budget. Prabowo wanted defense budget at around 340 trillion Rupiah (22.5 billion USD), but only 1/3 which is approved. Once again, showing that defense budget in Indonesia will depend on Finance Minister.

Source from parliament member said more than 50 % of the spending for new equipment in 2023 will go to Defense ID. Look like acquisition of both 8 CN 235 and 11 N 219 will be part of next year defense spending. Both are financed by foreign loan according to Alman Helvast.

I dont expect submarine order will be done next year, I expect it will likely to happen in 2024 since foreign loan approval for 2023 for defense acquisition is only 600 million USD where around half of it will likely be absorbed by CN 235 and N 219 order.


----------



## Indos

Defense chief says indigenous KF-21 fighter will play key role for N.K. deterrence​*Defense* 14:27 September 28, 2022







SEOUL, Sept. 28 (Yonhap) -- South Korea's Defense Minister Lee Jong-sup expressed expectations Wednesday that the country's homegrown KF-21 fighter under development will play a "great" role in deterring evolving North Korean threats.

Lee made the remarks at a ceremony celebrating the first flight of the jet that the country has been pushing to develop by 2026 under the 8.8 trillion-won (US$6.15 billion) project aimed at replacing the aging fleet of F-4 and F-5 fighters and bolstering air power.

Built by Korea Aerospace Industries Ltd. (KAI), the fighter successfully carried out its maiden flight in July, but the test proceeded without any government-led ceremony due in part to uncertainties over whether the flight would succeed or fail.

"I am thankful to KAI, the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA), the Air Force, related companies, academia and research institutes that have dedicated themselves to the development of the KF-21 fighter," Lee said.

"The KF-21 will be a key player for air defense that dominates future battlefields and will play a great role in deterring North Korean threats," he added.

The ceremony was attended by top Seoul officials, including DAPA Minister Eom Dong-hwan and Air Force Chief of Staff Gen. Jung Sang-hwa, as well as* Indonesian Deputy Defense Minister Muhammad Herindra.

The presence of the senior official from Indonesia, a partner country in the KF-X project, apparently highlighted the country's commitment to continuing its participation in the fighter acquisition program.*

DAPA officials said that Wednesday's ceremony was intended to demonstrate the capability of the KF-21 fighter to carry out its flight mission safely.

"A success in developing a Korean-style fighter means the country will become an advanced country that uses its homegrown aircraft for training Air Force pilots and defending its territorial air," a DAPA official was quoted as saying.

KF-21 prototypes are set to make more than 2,000 sorties to complete the development process by 2026.









Defense chief says indigenous KF-21 fighter will play key role for N.K. deterrence | Yonhap News Agency


SEOUL, Sept. 28 (Yonhap) -- South Korea's Defense Minister Lee Jong-sup expressed exp...




en.yna.co.kr


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Defense chief says indigenous KF-21 fighter will play key role for N.K. deterrence​*Defense* 14:27 September 28, 2022
> 
> View attachment 883163
> 
> 
> 
> SEOUL, Sept. 28 (Yonhap) -- South Korea's Defense Minister Lee Jong-sup expressed expectations Wednesday that the country's homegrown KF-21 fighter under development will play a "great" role in deterring evolving North Korean threats.
> 
> Lee made the remarks at a ceremony celebrating the first flight of the jet that the country has been pushing to develop by 2026 under the 8.8 trillion-won (US$6.15 billion) project aimed at replacing the aging fleet of F-4 and F-5 fighters and bolstering air power.
> 
> Built by Korea Aerospace Industries Ltd. (KAI), the fighter successfully carried out its maiden flight in July, but the test proceeded without any government-led ceremony due in part to uncertainties over whether the flight would succeed or fail.
> 
> "I am thankful to KAI, the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA), the Air Force, related companies, academia and research institutes that have dedicated themselves to the development of the KF-21 fighter," Lee said.
> 
> "The KF-21 will be a key player for air defense that dominates future battlefields and will play a great role in deterring North Korean threats," he added.
> 
> The ceremony was attended by top Seoul officials, including DAPA Minister Eom Dong-hwan and Air Force Chief of Staff Gen. Jung Sang-hwa, as well as* Indonesian Deputy Defense Minister Muhammad Herindra.
> 
> The presence of the senior official from Indonesia, a partner country in the KF-X project, apparently highlighted the country's commitment to continuing its participation in the fighter acquisition program.*
> 
> DAPA officials said that Wednesday's ceremony was intended to demonstrate the capability of the KF-21 fighter to carry out its flight mission safely.
> 
> "A success in developing a Korean-style fighter means the country will become an advanced country that uses its homegrown aircraft for training Air Force pilots and defending its territorial air," a DAPA official was quoted as saying.
> 
> KF-21 prototypes are set to make more than 2,000 sorties to complete the development process by 2026.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defense chief says indigenous KF-21 fighter will play key role for N.K. deterrence | Yonhap News Agency
> 
> 
> SEOUL, Sept. 28 (Yonhap) -- South Korea's Defense Minister Lee Jong-sup expressed exp...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.yna.co.kr



They fly the plane during first flight ceremony Today


----------



## Indos

See the plan of Indonesian Aerospace for this advanced composite material. This new composite manufacturing facility can both be used for civilian and military plane, including for KF21 program.

Indonesia Aerospace will be part of KF21 supply chain as well, meaning the parts like wing and tail being produced in Indonesian Aerospace will not only be used for IFX, but also for all KF21 planes in South Korea and also for KF21 export version around the world.

With the sign of new MOU with Airbus on aerostructure business, the upgrade of Indonesian Aerospace composite manufacturing facility is a must. Airbus plane is in booming now, after what happen with their main competitor, Boeing, with their plane accidents some years ago.

European 5 generation program is still facing hurdles while we see both TFX and AMCA prototypes are not yet being manufactured. With the low cost and the capability that could be regarded as 4.7 generation plane, I see KF21 block 2 will likely become magnet for any countries who seek low cost fighters and also for countries who cannot buy F 35 plane (just like Indonesia). Of course it is with the assumption that whole development program doesnt see any meaningful hurdles and can be completed (getting type certificate) as plan in 2026.

More over with US sanction on Russia, it makes many countries will avoid Russia fighter planes as well, so getting less competitor for KF21 program from Russia aerospace is likely to happen. Countries like Philippine have already shown interest, and Malaysia is still even delaying their MRCA acquisition plan into 2028. Indonesia is very likely to only operate 12 Rafales (instead of 42 planes) and so far no acquisition program for F 15 EX in Bappenas (Planning Ministry) put on blue book.

























軍, KF-21·가오리-X 유무인 복합 운용 도입 공식화


[서울=뉴시스] 박대로 기자 = 군이 국산 전투기 KF-21과 국산 무인 스텔스 전투기 가오리-X를 복합 운용하겠다는 계획을 공식화했다




newsis.com


----------



## Indos

F 16 C/D will replace Sukhoi for our F 5 squadron (where all the planes have been grounded) which is understandable and this will make the maintenance, training and operation will be more effective and efficient. Those Sukhoi will be flown back to Makassar base in Sulawesi island.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

I make IFX thread in Indonesian Defense Forum, every thing about Indonesia Aerospace contribution on KF21/IFX program taken from all very credible source

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/ifx-indonesian-fighter-experiment-kf21-ifx-program.747432/

-------------------------------------

*Photo taken Yesterday, First Fligh Ceremony, 28 September 2022. Korean Aerospace, South Korea.*


----------



## Indos

(Yonhap Interview) KF-21 expected to reach supersonic speeds in early 2023: arms agency chief​By Song Sang-ho

SEOUL, Sept. 29 (Yonhap) -- South Korea's homegrown KF-21 fighter jet is expected to achieve supersonic speeds during a flight test in the first quarter of next year, the state arms procurement agency chief has said, in what would be a key milestone in the country's weapon system acquisitions.

Eom Dong-hwan, minister of the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA), made the remarks during an exclusive interview with Yonhap News Agency, as the fighter's prototype has been undergoing flight tests since July to complete the development process by 2026.

"I think (the KF-21) is expected to reach supersonic speeds around the first quarter of next year," Eom said during the recent interview at his office in Gwacheon, just south of Seoul, ahead of the 100th day since his inauguration on June 23.






Securing the supersonic capability is a major part of the development efforts, led by its manufacturer, Korea Aerospace Industries Ltd. (KAI), as it means all functions, including weapons systems and avionics, work smoothly irrespective of flight speeds.

Currently, the fighter makes up to three sorties each day under a rigorous testing process, though heavy precipitation this summer has led to a reduction in the planned flight tests, the minister said.

"Despite the reduction, we can surely overcome that if you look at the overall development process," he said.

Launched in 2015, the KF-21 project worth 8.8 trillion won (US$6.15 billion) seeks to develop the 4.5th-generation fighter to replace the country's aging fleet of F-4 and F-5 jets waiting to be decommissioned following decades of service.

Indonesia as a partner country has agreed to shoulder 20 percent of the development cost and make in-kind payments for 30 percent of its share. Despite the deal, the country has not made payments since the latter half of 2017.

Eom voiced hope that Indonesia may resume its payments late this year.

"We believe that by the end of this year, Indonesia may resume its payments little by little," he said.

*The minister called attention to the Seoul summit between President Yoon Suk-yeol and his Indonesian counterpart, Joko Widodo, in July, where they reaffirmed their commitment to closely cooperate until the completion of the fighter project.

"Indonesia has not clearly explained yet when it would make the overdue payments, but the overall atmosphere is very positive," he said. "Though they may not make the payments all at once, we expect them to proceed gradually."*

On the issue of Indonesia's in-kind payments, Eom said Jakarta has yet to specify what item it would choose to cover its share of the development cost. Speculation has lingered that the country could provide its major export item, palm oil.

"That agreement (on in-kind payments) still remains valid. But due to disruptions to supply chains in the wake of the Ukraine crisis, prices of raw materials and oil have risen," he said. "So, (in-kind payment) could be rather burdensome for Indonesia. We are closely watching developments."

Asked about his policy priorities, the minister outlined his vision to incorporate artificial intelligence, unmanned and autonomous technologies into weapons systems, like the K9 self-propelled howitzers.

"One K9 battery consists of six howitzers -- each run by five soldiers. With those technologies, we can have five personnel only for the lead howitzer while others are staffed only by a driver each," Eom said. "Using the technologies, the lead howitzer can remotely operate other howitzers when it comes to charging and firing them."

The minister has been envisioning employing new technologies not just for ground weapons systems but also for maritime and air assets, he said.

This year, South Korea has seen a sharp increase in defense exports, marked by Poland's recent contracts with South Korean firms to procure K2 battle tanks, K9 howitzers and FA-50 fighter jets.

Eom said that such arms export contracts have proceeded in careful consideration of various factors, including diplomatic relations.

"The defense ministry, as well as the foreign ministry and the National Intelligence Service, had sufficient consultations given that arms exports could lead to international conflicts and problems if they are exported to countries that do not share values like freedom and market economy."









(Yonhap Interview) KF-21 expected to reach supersonic speeds in early 2023: arms agency chief | Yonhap News Agency


By Song Sang-ho SEOUL, Sept. 29 (Yonhap) -- South Korea's homegrown KF-21 fighter j...




en.yna.co.kr


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Optimistic that KF-21 Boramae Fighter Jets Will Strengthen the Air Force​




Deputy Defense Minister Muhammad Herindra while attending the celebration ceremony for the inaugural flight of KF-21 Boramae at Sacheon Air Base, South Korea, Wednesday (28/9/2022).((Ministry of Defense))

*JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com* - Indonesia is optimistic fighter jets KFX/IFX or which now has the official name KF-21 Boramae one day it will become part of the national air defense system.
This was conveyed by Deputy Minister of Defense Muhammad Herindra while attending the celebration ceremony for the inaugural flight of KF-21 Boramae at Sacheon Air Base, South Korea, Wednesday (28/9/2022).

Thus, Indonesia has hopes that the KF-21 Boramae can one day become part of the Air Force.
"Indonesia can be optimistic that one day the KF-21 Boramae will become part of Indonesia's air defense system," Herindra said in a written statement on Wednesday night.

*Also read: Rafale to A-400M Aircraft Stop by Indonesia, Wamenhan: We Are Looking for the Best Defense Equipment*

According to Herindra, the success of the inaugural flight of the KF-21 Boramae was a tangible form of successful development of this fighter.

"And it's a long-awaited progression," he said.

In this activity, Herindra met directly with South Korean Defense Minister Lee Jong-Sup and Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) Minister Eom Dong Hwan.

As for fighter jets KF-21 Boramae is the result of cooperation between Indonesia and South Korea.
The two countries signed a cooperation agreement on the cost-sharing of KFX/IFX fighter jet production in 2014 between Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro and South Korean Ambassador Cho Tai-young.

The agreement includes engineering and development cooperation.

*Also read: KFX/IFX Fighter Jet Project and Its Complex Multiyears Cooperation*

Two years later, the Government of Indonesia through PT Dirgantara Indonesia and Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) signed a task distribution agreement.

The agreement provides for the portion of PT DI's involvement in the fighter jet program related to design, technical data, specifications, capability information, prototype development, component manufacturing, and testing and certification.

In the cooperation contract, the Government Carousel bears 60 percent of the project financing, then the rest is divided equally between the Government of Indonesia and KAI of 20 percent each.









Indonesia Optimistis Jet Tempur KF-21 Boramae Kelak Perkuat TNI AU


Indonesia optimistis jet tempur KFX/ IFX atau yang kini mempunyai nama resmi KF-21 Boramae akan menjadi bagian dari sistem pertahanan udara nasional.




nasional.kompas.com


----------



## Indos

*Focusing on KF21 is getting more and more important after Pitch Black practice result is leaked.*

The fifth-generation fighters flew against dedicated opposing teams from many countries. Although the results of the mock air combats have not been revealed, according to International Military website Republic of Singapore Air Force (RSAF) F-15SG pilot Major Arumugam Sivaraj who was part of the opposing team said that thanks to this exercise his side was able to gain experience. It was in fact revealed to the press that during one of his sorties he flew against RAAF F-35As and that the Lightning IIs were able to locate all aircraft belonging to the opposing force.

During one engagement the RAAF deployed 2 F-35As against 6 RSAF F-15SGs. RSAF Detachment Commander Colonel Mark Tan explained, that the RAAF joint strike fighters were able to find all its opponents in the air and then kill all the them before being detected by the opponents too.









Two RAAF F-35A Lightning II stealth fighters killed Six RSAF F-15SG fighters in a single mock engagement during Exercise Pitch Black 2022 - The Aviation Geek Club


Two RAAF F-35A Lightning II stealth fighters killed Six RSAF F-15SG fighters in a single mock engagement during Exercise Pitch Black 2022




theaviationgeekclub.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Defense Minister Deputy, Muhammad Hendra, said that KF21 is Indonesian choice for 2025-2040's fighter acquisition.













Simak Nih Update Terbaru Jet Tempur RI 'Siluman' 2040


Kerja sama itu diawali pada periode Presiden SBY dan dilanjutkan pada era Presiden Jokowi.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

Alman Helvast said that Minister of Planning has agreed to weaponize 2 Indonesian Arrowhead 140 frigates that will be constructed in PT PAL Indonesia under Babcock license. The amount of money that is approved by Minister of Planning is 401 million USD (financed by foreign loan). It still needs approval from Finance Minister before the contract is signed.

The two frigate contract value is 720 million USD (without weapon-financed by foreign loan) that has been effective in Mei 2021. Currently there is redesigned work conducted by both PT PAL Indonesia and Babcock, the Indonesian version will be longer, possibly to make more space for additional Brahmos missile.

PS: Better build more Arowhead in PT PAL facility than ordering FREEM that is built in Italia. So Bappenas decision not to include FREEM acquisition program in Blue book is already correct.

We still need to buy MRTT planes, more AMRAAM and Sidewinder 9X, AEW&C plane. We need to have this AEW&C planes that we havent been familiar with and used until now as preparation for network centric warfare we are trying to introduce, before mass producing a lot of KF21 block 2 and 3 inshaAllah. At least we should buy one plane first and connect it to the system that we are trying to build with PT LEN Industry as local industry participation on the program.

And then Refurbish and upgrade our 23 F 16 C/D, ordering 2 Scorpenes to be built in PT PAL facility, more NASAMS, and around 23 Bell Helicopters (with PTDI contribution), 8 CN235, 10 N219 for Army, and 2 CN 235 for Navy. These are acquisition program that should be the priority before new administration comes.


----------



## Indos

Preparation of 5 October Indonesian Armed Force Celebration Day


----------



## Indos

Javeline ATGM launched by Indonesian Army in Super Garuda Shield 2022


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH, Indonesia will resume paying its financial obligation for KF21/IFX program next week, and then bigger payment is expected to happen next year. Reported by South Korean source.

--------------------------------------------------

Planning Minister has agreed on Military satellite acquisition program, waiting for Finance Minister approval. I expect the satellite comes from Airbus.









Catatan-catatan Kritis Terhadap Program Satelit Pertahanan


Program satelit pertahanan sesungguhnya bukan program baru karena sebelumnya pernah tercantum di periode 2015-2019 dengan nama Satelit Komunikasi Pertahanan.




www.cnbcindonesia.com













Eurostar Series


A product of choice with major operators worldwide, the Eurostar series of high performance communications satellites is suited to all communications missions, is compatible with the whole range of launch vehicles and is the benchmark in the industry for in-orbit reliability.




www.airbus.com





---------------------------------





Eurostar E3000​From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The *Eurostar E3000* is a generic satellite model most commonly used for commercial and military communications satellites manufactured by Airbus Defence and Space (formerly Astrium). It is a member of Airbus Defence and Space's Eurostar family. It utilises a chemical, bi-propellant propulsion system for orbit raising and on-station manoeuvres with an optional plasma propulsion system (PPS).[1] The PPS harnesses the Newtonian effect as a result of the ionisation of xenon gas employed by the use of Hall effect plasma thrusters. This system is most commonly used for north–south station-keeping. The E3000 was the first commercial satellite family to use lithium–ion batteries rather than the older nickel-based technologies for power supply during eclipses.

The E3000 bus can be modified extensively to meet customer requirements, but most of the E3000 satellites have a launch mass of between 4,500 and 6,000 kg (9,900 and 13,200 lb), and solar arrays between 35 and 45 m (115 and 148 ft) providing between nine and sixteen kilowatts at end of life. They tend to feature between 50 and 90 transponders, most often in the Ku-band and C-band.

There have been 52 satellites built around the E3000 platform including ANASIS 2, Hispasat's Amazonas 1 and 2, Arabsat-5A, -5B, and -5C, Astra 1M, 1N, 2E, 2F, 2G, 3B and 5B, Eutelsat's W3A and Hot Bird 8–10, Intelsat 10-02, KA-SAT, Atlantic Bird 7, 70B Telesat's Anik F1R, F3 and Nimiq-4, Skynet 5A–C and the Inmarsat 4-series of satellites.[2] Each of the three Inmarsat 4 in service has a large deployable reflector as the main antenna.

In March 2015, Airbus Defence and Space received a delivery of new 3D-printed brackets for mounting telemetry and tele-command antennas, being the first space-qualified 3D-printed component of its kind.[3]


----------



## Indos

Indonesia-South Korea Bilateral Relations Are Getting Stronger and More Solid​





06-10-2022 /

*Speaker of the House of Representatives of the Republic of Indonesia Dr. (H.C.) Puan Maharani* is pleased with the stronger and solid Indonesia-South Korea bilateral relations that have been going on since 1968. The reason is, since November 2017, through the "_Republic of Korea-Republic of Indonesia Joint Vision Statement for Co-Prosperity and Peace_", Indonesia's bilateral relations and cooperation with South Korea have entered a new chapter.

Not only that, the two country leaders agreed to upgrade the status of the partnership to a special strategic partnership and continued with _the agreement of the Plan of Action for the Implementation of the Special Strategic Partnership_ (2021-2025). "With a focus on cooperation on four areas, namely: defense and foreign relations, bilateral trade and infrastructure development, people-to-people exchanges, and regional and global cooperation," said Puan in a written statement received by the *Parliamentary* team, Thursday (6/10/2022)

*In addition, the House of Representatives of the Republic of Indonesia appreciates the strengthening of cooperation between Indonesia and South Korea in the field of defense and security through The First RI-ROK Foreign and Defense Senior Officials Meeting. The cooperation is in the form of the defense equipment project of the KF-21 Boramae fighter aircraft and submarines.*

"This includes capacity building for Indonesia's defense human resources," she continued. As for bilateral trade and infrastructure development, I appreciate the progress in several aspects, namely the IK-CEPA economic agreement to increase the pace of Indonesia's exports to South Korea, strategic investment cooperation in the electric car and battery industry and investment in the development of IKN reaching USD6.37 billion with 58 thousand workers.

"In 2020, it is a sign of the increasing synergy between Indonesia and South Korea with the signing of the first cooperation in the field of digital economy and _Start-ups_ of the Republic of Indonesia-South Korea in the era of the G20 Presidency of Indonesia," explained the PDI-Perjuangan Faction Politician.

Puan believes that the cooperation relationship between Indonesia and South Korea will be stronger, especially in the economic sector where the increasing trend of bilateral trade reached USD18 billion in 2021, an increase quite sharply from the previous year of USD13 billion. Moreover, the synergy between Indonesia and South Korea is increasingly solid and productive. He also encouraged the concrete implementation of the _Indonesia-Korea Economic Partnership Agreement_.

"I invite the House of Representatives of South Korea to jointly support and encourage the two Governments to continue to develop bilateral cooperation for the common prosperity and welfare of the two countries," concluded Puan. (p/aha)









Hubungan Bilateral Indonesia-Korea Selatan Semakin Kuat dan Solid


mber 2017, melalui Republic of Korea-Republic of Indonesia Joint Vision Statement for Co-Prosperity and Peace", hubungan dan kerja sama bilateral Indonesia dengan Korea Selatan memasuki babak baru. Tak hanya itu, Kedua pemimpin negara sepakat untuk meningkatkan status kemitraan menjadi...




www.dpr.go.id


----------



## 182

*NEW INDONESIAN NAVY MCMV (Mine Counter-Measure Vessel)*

On January 29th, 2019 ABEKING & RASMUSSEN signed a contract with the Indonesian MoD for the design and construction of two Minehunting Vessels for the Indonesian Navy.

Incorporating latest design and production techniques the 62 m design has continuously been developed by ABEKING & RASMUSSEN over the past years ranging back to the German Navy‘s „Frankenthal“-Class. The MCM suite includes a state of the art minehunting sonar as well as unmanned vehicles.

We thank the Indonesian MoD and feel honored to have been chosen to become the trusted supplier of MCMV for the Indonesian Navy.


----------



## 182

Ship Naming & Ship Launching at Abeking & Rasmussen shipbuilding, Lemwerder, germany.​KRI PULAU FANI & KRI PULAU FANILDO​


----------



## 182

*
panther navy aviation (puspenerbal tni-al)*


----------



## 182

Bell 412 EPI ArmyAviation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Coordinator Minister of politics, law and security, Mahfud MD, met with Deputy Defense Minister, Muhammad Herindra, to discuss KFX/IFX program. In the meeting, there are also present of Technology and Research Heads from Defense Ministry. I hope they discuss the result of Pitch Black 2022 where just 2 F35 RASF (Australia) can eliminate 6 F 15 SG (Singapore) without even those F15 SG knowing the present of Australian F35.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581954541788233729
-------------------------------------

The fifth-generation fighters flew against dedicated opposing teams from many countries. Although the results of the mock air combats have not been revealed, according to International Military website Republic of Singapore Air Force (RSAF) F-15SG pilot Major Arumugam Sivaraj who was part of the opposing team said that thanks to this exercise his side was able to gain experience. It was in fact revealed to the press that during one of his sorties he flew against RAAF F-35As and that the Lightning IIs were able to locate all aircraft belonging to the opposing force.

During one engagement the RAAF deployed 2 F-35As against 6 RSAF F-15SGs. RSAF Detachment Commander Colonel Mark Tan explained, that the RAAF joint strike fighters were able to find all its opponents in the air and then kill all the them before being detected by the opponents too.

The F-35 is the latest fifth-generation fighter and will replace aging fleet of fourth-generation fighters in service with the US and their allies.









Two RAAF F-35A Lightning II stealth fighters killed Six RSAF F-15SG fighters in a single mock engagement during Exercise Pitch Black 2022 - The Aviation Geek Club


Two RAAF F-35A Lightning II stealth fighters killed Six RSAF F-15SG fighters in a single mock engagement during Exercise Pitch Black 2022




theaviationgeekclub.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia's efforts to reclaim its right over Sand Island Cluster​14th October 2022





Map of the Sand Island cluster that is currently still in dispute. (ANTARA/Kornelis Kaha/rst)


The Sand Island Cluster, or what the Australians call Ashmore Reef, is not widely known by the Indonesian people.

This is because the polemic over the Sand Island Cluster is not as big as the Sipadan and Ligitan cases or the Ambalat Block, both of which involve Indonesia and Malaysia.

The Sand Island Cluster in Timor Sea is located 320 kilometers from the West-North coast of Australia, though only 140 km south of Rote Island, East Nusa Tenggara, Indonesia.

Based on pre-colonial history, the Sand Island Cluster, which is currently called Ashmore Reef, was actually an integral part of Indonesia.

This claim is indicated by the large number of traditional Indonesian fishermen, who have been fishing for a long time around the Sand Island Cluster to the mainland of Broome, Australia.

In addition, there are the graves of Rote ancestors and various other artifacts in the Sand Island cluster. The island is also used as a rest area by fishermen after a night of catching sea cucumbers and fish in the Sand Island waters.

Sand Island is often used as a transit point by Indonesian fishermen from other areas when they sail to the southern part of Indonesia, such as to the Rote Islands waters.

However, since a memorandum of understanding (MoU) between Indonesia and Australia was signed in 1974, Australia immediately claimed Sand Island as its property, causing a detrimental to Indonesia.

International law observer from Nusa Cendana University Kupang T.W. Tadeus considered that a mistake was committed on the part of the Indonesian Government in 1974 when the MoU was signed.


*Related news: NTT to export 20 tons of groupers to Hong Kong*

In the 1974 MoU, the Indonesian government sought Australia’s help to monitor Sand Island for conservation purposes.

“Indirectly, Indonesia also handed over the Sand Island to Australia. This has become a problem to this day," he pointed out.

In 1976, the Australian government claimed that Sand Island, which was included in the Indonesian territory, became its property. It was this claim that later became a prolonged polemic over the ownership of the island.

However, according to customs and traditions of the surrounding community, the people of NTT should still be able to access and tap into the potential of the sea around the island. However, based on data from the NTT Police, from 2004 to 2006, some three thousand NTT fishermen were arrested while entering the area.

The last incident occurred in 2021 when several fishermen were arrested and their boats were sunk by the Australian border police, as they were considered to have violated national boundaries and caught fish in the Sand Island waters.

The act of burning several Indonesian fishing boats infuriated Director General of Marine and Fishery Resources Supervision (PSDKP) of the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries, Rear Admiral Adin Nurawaluddin.

In protest of this action, his side then canceled patrols with the Australian Border Force (ABF). This is because Minister of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries, Sakti Wahyu Trenggono, emphasized the importance of the state's role in controlling fishing vessels as an effort to maintain the sustainability of marine and fishery resources.


*Related news: Foreign tourist visits to Labuan Bajo up in Aug: official

Oil and gas potential*

Sand Island and the surrounding area are estimated to contain large amounts of oil and natural gas. Moreover, oil and gas exploration is found in that area.

Hence, the West Timor Care Foundation (YPTB) along with the Australian Jubilee Research Center in September 2022 urged the Australian government to immediately stop oil and gas drilling in the Sand Island waters.

They were concerned about a recurrence of the incidents that took place in 2009. At that time, the Montara oil refinery had exploded and destroyed hundreds of hectares of the fishermen's seaweed.

Moreover, the number of fish catches had decreased. Several fishermen and their children were injured and died as a result of being exposed to oil excessively flowing into the NTT waters.

Several areas, such as the Timor Sea and Sand Island waters, are also known to have natural gas and oil potential that is estimated to reach five million barrels.

The unilateral claim to Pasir Island by Australia is allegedly caused by the country’s aspirations to dominate oil and gas in the region.


*Related news: BMKG cautions of extreme, long days without rain in NTT*

This was proven after the MoU signing in 1974 when Australia moved quickly by cooperating with an Australian oil and gas contractor, Woodside, to research oil content in the area and then discover the potential.

The holder of the mandate for the customary rights of indigenous people in Timor Sea, including those in the Sand Island cluster, Ferdi Tanoni, urged the central government to seriously address the issue of maritime boundary lines on Sand Island, as the area is prone to disputes.

This is since the region's potential is able to support the country's economy, considering the fact that until now, the agreement signed since 1974 had never been re-ratified by Indonesia and Australia.

By controlling the Sand Island cluster, NTT Province has the opportunity to increase regional and state revenues based on its huge potential.

Tanoni then questioned the reason behind the government's deployment of several troops to defend the Ambalat case but decided to stay silent for the Sand Island case.

Hence, Commission I of the Indonesian House of Representatives and the Government should immediately take various diplomatic and legal efforts to regain the rights of the country that has been annexed by Australia.


*Related news: Jokowi urges KADIN members to plant sorghum in NTT*


The Australian government must be able to show proof of ownership of Sand Island to justify its claim. Until now, the evidence has never been shown.

The claim to the Sand Island cluster is contrary to the 1982 United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS). According to the convention, if the distance between two countries is less than 400 nautical miles, then the median line is used.

In reality, the distance between Australia, Timor Leste, and Indonesia is less than 400 miles. Thus, Indonesia should have equal rights in the Timor Sea.

Hence, Indonesia must do something to regain its rights to the Sand Island cluster. This case can be settled through court or arbitration.

This is in accordance with the result of the 1982 UNCLOS. The Sipadan-Ligitan case can be used as a basis guide for Indonesia to win the case.

The best medium for resolving this case is arbitration. In addition to being cost-effective, the arbitration process does not take too long but has an absolute and binding decision.









Indonesia's efforts to reclaim its right over Sand Island Cluster - ANTARA News


The Sand Island Cluster, or what the Australians call Ashmore Reef, is not widely known by the Indonesian people. This is because the polemic over the Sand ...




en.antaranews.com





*Another reason of why we should focus on KF21 instead of Rafale and F15 EX




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Prabowo is reported to visit USA next week, I believe it is related to geopolitics (China, Russia, and G20 meeting in Indonesia) than anything else.

I expect refurbishing and upgrading of Indonesian 23 F 16 Block 52 is part of the conversation. I hope all of them can gradually undergo upgraded program in Indonesia for 2025-2029 period. Since the planes are relatively newly refurbished by US, so I expect less time required to refurbish and upgrade them all compared to our Falcon Star Program (10 F 16 A/B refurbish and upgrade program in Indonesia). This is something that has already been approved by Minister of Planning, so more rational to expect this will be the one that is discussed.

I doubt any F15 Eagle conversation will take place during the meeting since the program is not yet approved by our Minister of Planning (not part of newly released blue book) and basically US has approved the sell if Indonesia really wants it. If it is about finalizing F15 EX contract, then you should meet Boeing officials instead of US Defense Minister and CIA Chief....

But, of course, Prabowo has dream to buy 42 Rafale and 36 F15 EX under his period as Defense Minister, but once again in Indonesia the acquisition of defense equipment that requires money needs approval of Minister of Planning (Bappenas) and Minister of Finance. So far Indonesia only buy 6 Rafale planes that is just become effective contract last month. We are already in the end of 2022 and Prabowo will resign in middle of 2023 as he wants to be President candidate for 2024 election. (our law forbid any Cabinet member to run for President).

*My take on next Indonesia President*

Regarding next Indonesia President, I expect it will likely be between Ganjar Pranowo and Anies Baswedan. Prabowo is in second place based on majority of 2022 survey. His popularity is in decreasing mode as last year he was still the most popular candidate for President.

I think after Anies is backed by Nasdem Party and then soon will likely be endorsed by Demokrat and PKS Parties as well, his popularity will likely be boosted and I expect in middle of November survey (the result will be released in December 2022) he will likely sit in the second place after Ganjar Pranowo.









Indonesia’s young voters set to pick change over ‘old elite’ Prabowo: Survey


The younger generation would choose either Central Java Governor Ganjar or outgoing Jakarta Governor Anies as their president. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesian strategist now has likely seen as wanting to see KF21 as backbone fighters (which is really designed to face future challenge where STEALTH is very crucial factor to win air battle). Pitch Black 2022 result has become the fact any one cannot deny. I am glad with this announcement.

This is why interim fighters are approved which can give Indonesia Air Force quick readiness with much less money spent than acquiring 42 Rafale and 36 F15 EX that if approved only will come in 2027 and beyond. Beside that, Rafale and F15EX are really expensive, and cannot be relied to face future challenge (China using J31 in their Aircraft Carrier, Australia has 100 F35, and Singapore that will replace their F16 with F35 after 2030), something (Rafale beyond 1 squadron and F15 EX) that is unlogic to be choosen since KF21 program inshaAllah will reach mass production phase in the end 2027.

The engine is basically quite similar with Rafale (that I expect and hope only be bought for just 1 squadron). Well I can expect most likely both Rafale squadron and Mirage 2000 squadron will be united under one Air Force base.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582657812307451910


----------



## Indos

Too many fanboys saying Indonesian Sukhoi planes are hangar queen should some time be slapped. No way Indonesian Sukhoi planes will not get spare parts from Russia or ammunitions from Russia. Our relationship with Russia is fine.

This is just a month ago.






Atraksi ini adalah rangkaian pembukaan Makassar International Eight Festival and Forum 2022 atau Makassar F8 pada Rabu 7 September 2022 di Anjungan Pantai Losari Makassar 

Do they even forget just week ago 3 Indonesian Sukhoi are sent back to Makassar base in Sulawesi island from Iswahyudi base in Java ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

This is something what we say that Finance Ministry has quite deep knowledge of what is going on and they are part of informed folks about defense. The reason Finance Ministry dont pay the down payment and hasnt made the contract effective is to let PT PAL and Babcock designer do the redesign work and so no need to worry about the contract penalty if the construction is late thus resulting in late delivery as the contract is not even effective yet.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582815345206710273


----------



## Indos

Who said SMI is in Washington with Prabowo ?

Yesterday she was with Jokowi for Nusantara event






*Bonus :




*


----------



## Indos

*Third KF21 prototype*


----------



## Indos

He met with both Lockheed Martin and Boeing officials. From here I would say the chance is likely only in upgrading our 23 F16 C/D block 52 into Viper standard since Minister of Planning has approved the F16 upgrade program and it has been inside Green Book (Approved by Planning Minister as priority program). It is now waiting Finance Ministry approval (getting PSP).

While for Boeing meeting, the meeting IMO is unlikely to proceed into something tangible for F15 EX acquisition program since even the program is not yet inserted into Minister of Planning Blue Book (approved foreign loan program for 2022-2024 period). Blue Book is just first step before entering Green Book, but the program is not even entering Blue Book yet......

The one that has entered both Blue Book and Green Book for MRCA acquisition program is foreign loan backed acquisition program for another 6-12 Rafale planes to complete Rafale into just one squadron (12-18 planes). It is reported to advance further from listed in Green Book into getting PSP (Finance Ministry Approval) as Alman Helvast said and now we are waiting the money to be actually allocated on the budget. The money (in the form of RMP/down payment for foreign loan) will be given in either 2023 (I heard there is some additional fund for 2023 Defense Budget) or 2024 which is the last year of Jokowi administration. Jokowi cannot extend his administration as he has already got 2 term in Presidential office.


----------



## Indos

Indonesian special forces take part in the counter terrorism exercise ahead of the G20 Summit Meeting in Denpasar, Bali, Indonesia on October 19, 2022. Indonesia National Agency of Counter Terrorism held a three days anti-terror drill involving anti-terror police squad and special armed forces in order to train preparedness against terrorism acts during G20 Summit Meeting in Bali. The practice includes guarding security perimeters, biological chemical toxic threats, bomb defusing, and suspect ambush.


----------



## Indos

Exclusive: Indonesian President: Potential for cooperation between China and Indonesia is huge​


----------



## Indos

Defense self-sufficiency key for strong Indonesia: official​19th October 2022




Secretary general of National Resilience Council, Vice Admiral Harjo Susmoro (center), after the council's 2022 2nd pre-assembly meeting in Jakarta on Tuesday (October 18, 2022). (ANTARA/Melalusa Susthira K)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - Indonesia must achieve self-sufficiency in the defense industry to develop a strong and resilient nation, secretary general of the National Resilience Council, Vice Admiral Harjo Susmoro, has said.

*"Without self-sufficiency in the defense industry, it is nonsense that we will become a strong country," Susmoro remarked here on Tuesday.*

The National Resilience Council earlier organized a pre-assembly meeting to perfect the draft of the national strategic plan. Apart from the national defense industry, the meeting also discussed recommendations on the internationalization of the Papuan issue, warehouse system optimization, and digital talent development.

Susmoro said that the national defense industry is not maturing to an established level as envisaged by Law No. 16 of 2012 on the National Defence Industry.

"At present, the result is far from significant fruition, it is even still far from our expectations. The government's target of self-sufficiency by 2029 still a long way to go," the secretary general added.

*Related news: President Jokowi launches state defense industry holding Defend ID*

Based on observations and discussions on the national defense industry, Indonesia's defense industry self-sufficiency is still at the basic level, despite its success in recording a high domestic component level (TKDN), Susmoro highlighted.

"We see that the TKDN is already surpassing the 40-percent mark, yet the (level of) self-sufficiency is far from our expectation," he said.

Indonesia must achieve self-sufficiency in the defense industry -- which is vital for national security -- before achieving self-sufficiency in other sectors, he underlined.

"We cannot just achieve self-sufficiency, as it needs gradual means. While we are in peace, it is the time to bolster our self-sufficiency as we still have time," Susmoro said.

Moreover, he expressed the hope that the Defence Industry Policy Committee (KKIP) will improve its performance in developing Indonesia's defense industry.

"We will try to benchmark (our industry) with countries that have successfully developed (defense industry) self-sufficiency, such as Turkey and the United Arab Emirates," he added.

*Related news: Support, protect national defense industry: lawmaker to govt
Related news: Indonesia, UAE ink agreement on defense industry development*









Defense self-sufficiency key for strong Indonesia: official - ANTARA News


Indonesia must achieve self-sufficiency in the defense industry to develop a strong and resilient nation, secretary general of the National Resilience ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

*Air Force foreign loan backed defense acquisition program (2020-2024)






Air Force domestic loan backed defense acquisition program (2020-2024)*


----------



## 182

new air force C-130J-30 Super Hercules first flight​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> See the plan of Indonesian Aerospace for this advanced composite material. This new composite manufacturing facility can both be used for civilian and military plane, including for KF21 program.
> 
> Indonesia Aerospace will be part of KF21 supply chain as well, meaning the parts like wing and tail being produced in Indonesian Aerospace will not only be used for IFX, but also for all KF21 planes in South Korea and also for KF21 export version around the world.
> 
> With the sign of new MOU with Airbus on aerostructure business, the upgrade of Indonesian Aerospace composite manufacturing facility is a must. Airbus plane is in booming now, after what happen with their main competitor, Boeing, with their plane accidents some years ago.
> 
> European 5 generation program is still facing hurdles while we see both TFX and AMCA prototypes are not yet being manufactured. With the low cost and the capability that could be regarded as 4.7 generation plane, I see KF21 block 2 will likely become magnet for any countries who seek low cost fighters and also for countries who cannot buy F 35 plane (just like Indonesia). Of course it is with the assumption that whole development program doesnt see any meaningful hurdles and can be completed (getting type certificate) as plan in 2026.
> 
> More over with US sanction on Russia, it makes many countries will avoid Russia fighter planes as well, so getting less competitor for KF21 program from Russia aerospace is likely to happen. Countries like Philippine have already shown interest, and Malaysia is still even delaying their MRCA acquisition plan into 2028. Indonesia is very likely to only operate 12 Rafales (instead of 42 planes) and so far no acquisition program for F 15 EX in Bappenas (Planning Ministry) put on blue book.
> 
> 
> View attachment 883342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 883365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 軍, KF-21·가오리-X 유무인 복합 운용 도입 공식화
> 
> 
> [서울=뉴시스] 박대로 기자 = 군이 국산 전투기 KF-21과 국산 무인 스텔스 전투기 가오리-X를 복합 운용하겠다는 계획을 공식화했다
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newsis.com



I hear a doubt from Korean people which is stated by Korean member in other forum about Indonesia seriousness in building IFX production facility, well Indonesia has already made production hangar for IFX program and basically as the plane development is still about 4 years from now to complete if all goes to the plan, so why is so rush to complete the production hangar.....? All money invested should have had good return and completing the infrastructure too soon will make we have to pay for the interest while the facility will be idle for several years.........Let alone the fact that Indonesian current administration is very detail and focus when it comes to economic development and financing.

*KF21/IFX production hangar and facility*











Left: Autoclave in IFX composite hangar,
@officialptdi
, Right: robotic arm (TTU Machine) to assist IFX production activities. The Autoclave a few years ago had been exposed.





---------------------------------

Well some facility have been set up there, but not yet complete. The one that can be pushed sooner is the composite production facility for the KF21 program. The composite can both serve civilian and military program, those Korean who understand what type of composite being used for the KF21 program should understand that Indonesia is about to complete the facility inshaAllah. More over the facility is also crucial for Indonesian Aerospace business expansion into composite part manufacturing business that has been stated by Indonesian Aerospace Director






Indonesian Aerospace has already gotten approved budget from Minister of Finance that is part of Defense ID holding investment for Indonesian Aerospace, PT PAL Indonesia, Dahana, Pindad, and LEN around 1.7 trillion Rupiah.

The initial plan for Indonesian Aerospace is to increase production of CN 235, N219, and upgrade their composite facility, but since the approved budget for Defense ID is only 1.7 trillion Rupiah, instead of the proposed 3 trillion Rupiah, so common sense will make us predict that Indonesian Aerospace will pick composite production facility and halt their plan to increase production of CN235 and N219.

It is because composite part business has more probability to add more sales and profit to Indonesian Aerospace as they have made recent MOU with Airbus to increase Indonesian Aerospace stake in Airbus value chain while CN 235 future sales seems dire after Airbus introduce C295 and N 219 still needs more time to mature before entering international market so no need to be rush in increasing N219 production facility until improved version of N 219 is introduced and we can have more clarity about N219 market competitiveness.

With the sign of new MOU with Airbus on aerostructure business, the upgrade of Indonesian Aerospace composite manufacturing facility is a must. Airbus plane is in booming now, after what happen with their main competitor, Boeing, with their plane accidents some years ago.


----------



## 182

Indos said:


> Too many fanboys saying Indonesian Sukhoi planes are hangar queen should some time be slapped. No way Indonesian Sukhoi planes will not get spare parts from Russia or ammunitions from Russia. Our relationship with Russia is fine.
> 
> This is just a month ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atraksi ini adalah rangkaian pembukaan Makassar International Eight Festival and Forum 2022 atau Makassar F8 pada Rabu 7 September 2022 di Anjungan Pantai Losari Makassar
> 
> Do they even forget just week ago 3 Indonesian Sukhoi are sent back to Makassar base in Sulawesi island from Iswahyudi base in Java ?
> 
> View attachment 887765



















































*SUKHOI AT SIKATAN DAYA EXERCISE AUGUST 2022*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Korean no need to worry about Prabowo plan on Rafale and F15 EX program, so far only 1 squadron of Rafale that has financing backing commitment (12-18 planes), while no plan whatsoever from Minister of planning so far to add more Rafale planes and buy F15 EX until Jokowi administration is over.

Previously we want to buy SU35 during 2014-2019 Jokowi administration, but we abandon the plan in Jokowi second term administration due to CATSA worry. Second hand Mirage 2000 acquisition plan is executed because of it serves as interim fighters.

Just see my thread about Indonesia Defense Procurement program in Indonesian Defense Forum which I give more explanation and credible sources.






Indonesia defense acquisition program 2020-2024


This is the thread for procurement program in Jokowi final term. I will posted the 2022 procurement budget first, then if I have time I will post contracts being signed since 2021. For the year 2020 the procurement is small and more into local defense industry, so I dont cover it much. This...



defence.pk





Prabowo is unlikely to win Presidential election either based on survey and its trend. If Anies Baswedan won the Presidential Election then there is Democrat Party behind him. Democrat Party is lead by Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono family where he is the one that accept South Korea proposal in 2009 to join KFX/IFX program.

During his administration, Indonesia keep their promise in sending experienced design engineers and paying R&D cost on time while waiting South Korean parliament to approve the next development of the program. If there is no Indonesia, there is chance KFX/IFX program is stopped by the South Korean parliament or being forced to accept Korean Aerospace (KAI) KFX design with less ambitious STEALTH version and only has single engine.






Better they see what happened in the past as we were patience in the side line when the program is stopped in 2013-2014 after 2 KFX design with double engine have been produced by ADD Korea and Indonesian Aerospace which become the basic design of KF21 prototype. So, both of us have our own shortcoming and deeds.

*See the year of 2012 (KAI Korea and Lockheed Martin only joined the program since 2016)






And compare it with KF21/IFX prototype*






----------------------------------------

"Program KFX / IFX is a multi - program years , costly, and involve various sectors and foreign partners. For that there must be a definite declaration on it goes. For Indonesia it is important to determine the financing schemes and their human resources planning, "*said Dr Rais Zain, M. Eng ,* *KFX / IFX Configuration Design Leader *for Angkasa , in late January.

"In the near future Indonesia will also work on the N219 and R - 80. We do not have enough engineers to work three programs, especially KFX / IFX will take place until the 2020s. The government is expected to call home engineers who are now working abroad to come help the regeneration process. Outside there are approximately 200 people . If half of it can be returned to the country, it is enough to help, " added Rais who is also a lecturer at the Faculty of Aerospace Engineering ITB, Bandung.

Superior to the Su - 35 Program, KFX / IFX was stopped temporarily by Korea's new leader Park Geun - Hye end of 2012 after reviewing the state financially in the country. *This prestigious project was worked on since the beginning of 2011, shortly after President Lee Myung - bak and President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono confirmed the bilateral cooperation in the defense field in Jakarta.* From the Technology Development Phase that has been completed, a team of scientists has completed a number of conical design that later became two.

The two designs is a model of the stealth fighter jet -winning twin-engine air superiority with horizontally - tails in the back, and the other one is with canards on the front. "Each has consequences different financing and partners. Thus , it must first be decided which one is selected. It is important that when followed, all parties are ready to do it , "said Rais Zain , whose day-to- day lecturer at the Faculty of Engineering, Aerospace Engineering,ITB, Bandung.






Program KFX/IFX Dilanjutkan, Pemerintah Diminta Segera Memilih Desain


Angkasa Online - Majalah Aviasi dan Militer



web.archive.org


----------



## 182

CHRISTENING OF THE TWO MHVs ​INDONESIAN NAVY MCMV (Mine Counter-Measure Vessel) ​


----------



## 182

Sam Ratulangi Airbase Open Base day, At Manado, North Sulawesi October 2022

sukhoi MK/MK2 static show:
TS-3002
TS-3004
TS-3005
with R-27 amraamski missiles

and Boeing 737-ISR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587378500880633856


----------



## nufix

182 said:


> View attachment 890908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHRISTENING OF THE TWO MHVs ​INDONESIAN NAVY MCMV (Mine Counter-Measure Vessel) ​



I witnessed the Christening from the other side of the river lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Intermezo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583439447303278593


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

Presiden Jokowi Meets Boeing International Delegation at Merdeka Palace, 2 November 2022 ​


----------



## Indos

When Indonesia government asked about more foreign join development in defense industry, then you need to bring mirror first. Do you actually do your commitment when the joint development requires large investment like KF21/IFX program and patiently do your work to set aside the budget for multiple years while the industry (Indonesian Aerospace) will do the engineering job...

Many will be reluctant to conduct join development program with Indonesia if they see what happened in KF21/IFX program when the change in government makes the support changes too....Do not see whether Demokrat party who initiate it is now in opposition seats, there will be no continuation for big project if you act like that, now we can see Nusantara project can be jeopardized if the opposition like Demokrat party took control, so dont make it become behavior in our politics, long term project should be continued and supported, regardless who will be in power....

After the deal is reached in 2021 November, now the ball is in Defense Ministry, the payment for KF21/IFX program should come from this Ministry, so if once again Indonesia cannot pay its financial obligation or pay it much less than it should be, so the blame now will be in Prabowo...Does Prabowo has more focus on importing or investing in our own defense industry program ?

Indonesia is still relatively peace for 15-20 years to come, none wanting to invade us, fourth largest country in population in the world with nominal GDP number 16, relatively constant growth of 5-6 % with prudent economic policy and largest coal and CPO exporters in the world.....Basically we are the Giant in our region (SEA). Both US and China wants to be friend of us instead of their enemy since we practice our free and active foreign policy and put us on the middle and with independent foreign policy.

So when we have this peace period, invest more on our own defense industry rather than using the money for importing defence product from other country. Hopefully we can be self sufficient some day if we focus on long term development of our own local defense industry. Person in government who always talk about war war can be judged as person who just want to trick us to use the money for importing stuff (pengadaan).

Country like Indonesia should not dream to keep importing defense product until the end of time, we have capacity to be another USA and China with this 270 million people and large territory plus hard working people, if we only have 5 % genious among 270 million people than I believe it is very achievable to have such ambition, particularly if we give those genious opportunity and support. Just like in KF21 program, do we support the engineers or not ? For years they basically work in limbo

Many corrupt practice have been revealed when person in Ministry want to import thing, like importing rice, sugar, meat, defence product (AW101 heli, Hawk 100/200, Sukhoi 30- many see there are mark up on those acquisition), etc

Even they prefer Korean company to provide them with communication stuff when LEN Industry has just set up factory to make that stuff...

The raise of Rome is because of self discipline, long term vision of leader, big ambition, and the unity of the people and the leaders (beside the help of God), and the fall of Rome is because of corruption and division among them...


----------



## 182

*Arquus and PT Pindad present the ANOA 3 at Indodefense 2022 *




French leader of military mobility solutions Arquus is exhibiting at Indodefense 2022, the first edition since 2018. Arquus is eager to renew its commitment to Indonesian defense and to strengthen its ties with major Indonesian Defense companies such as Arquus’ long-term partner PT Pindad.


*Engaging with Indonesian forces *

On the occasion, Arquus is proud to present a VAB MK3 APC (Armored Personnel Carrier) on Defend ID’s booth, under Arquus’ partner, state-owned company PT Pindad’s flag. The VAB MK3 is exhibited in a configuration specifically thought for Indonesia, with several adaptations conducted by PT Pindad: the ANOA 3.
That modern, well-protected and equipped APC showcases Arquus’ and PT Pindad’s joint cooperation to meet the needs of the Indonesian army and law enforcement units. Already in service and combat-proven in various armies around the world, the VAB MK3 is Arquus’ flagship on the 6x6 market. It is a modern, NATO-compliant vehicle that Arquus constantly upgrades to better answer the operational needs of the operators on the battlefield.






The VAB MK3 is a very agile and well protected vehicle, which can serve as an APC or an IFV (Infantry Fighting Vehicle) depending on the mission at hand. Its very compact architecture and low silhouette makes it a vehicle very well adapted to high-intensity conflicts against opponents equipped with multiple reconnaissance and aggression solutions. This concept proves once again its validity as modern combat vehicles tend to grow taller and bigger, which increases their visual signature on the battlefield.
Arquus also presents large-scale models for VAB MK3, Bastion and Fortress on its booth, to showcase its complete range of defense and security vehicles, as well as its ability to partner with companies on the long run. Such a cooperation can include vehicle design, production, support and upgrade during the whole life of the equipment to fully answer the evolution of the operational needs.






*ARQUUS & PT PINDAD : 15 YEARS OF TECHNICAL & INDUSTRIAL PARTNERSHIP *

Arquus and PT Pindad have been running a long-term and successful relationship over the past 15 years. Throughout these years, Arquus has been supplying PT Pindad with major components and parts which have been integrated in Indonesian-made armored vehicles.
In the framework of that cooperation, Arquus has notably supplied powerpacks for ANOA 6x6 APC vehicles and BADAK 6x6 IFV, currently serving in the Indonesian Army. Arquus has also supplied rolling chassis for the KOMODO 4x4 multipurpose vehicle.
At Indodefense 2022, Arquus and PT Pindad renew their partnership, which has been running successfully for 15 years and has been recently completed by a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) signed at Eurosatory 2022 in Paris to establish future collaboration in land systems for Indonesia. This MoU covers the development and production of new armored vehicles, as well as corresponding systems and services. With this agreement, both companies agreed to turn an exemplary relationship into an official, and larger scale partnership.





The aim of this MoU is to cooperate in the field of military vehicles and systems to address the current needs of the Indonesian Armed Forces. Such cooperation will cover multi-purpose armored vehicles, reconnaissance vehicles, APC and IFV, as well as remote-controlled weapon stations. It could also include development, product qualification, production and assembly, plus aftersales services.
On top of its long-running relationship with PT Pindad, and the hundreds of ANOA, BADAK and KOMODO armored vehicles proudly serving daily, Arquus is a major supplier for the Indonesian Army. Arquus has indeed produced and delivered a total of 80 vehicles directly to the Ministry of Defense, including VAB, VBL and Sherpa Light vehicles in various configurations.
That cooperation could go further in case of new needs, with 4x4 and 6x6 vehicles, both for Defense and Security needs, as well as corresponding services and systems, such as drivelines and mobility elements or RCWS (Remote-Controlled Weapon Stations) such as the Hornet range, already in service within the French Army. Arquus is looking forward to developing its relationship with Indonesia.


----------



## 182

*pt pindad new anoa 6x6 apc prototype project in 2020*


----------



## 182

ADVENT Contract from HAVELSAN in Indonesia​*The ADVENT Combat Management System (SYS), developed with national resources, will be made available to the Indonesian Navy. For this purpose, the contract was signed during Indo Defense 2022.*

Turkey's national war management system, ADVENT, sails to new horizons. According to the information obtained by SavunmaSanayiST.com; HAVELSAN signed a contract for the export of ADVENT SYS to the Indonesian Navy during the Indo Defense 2022 Fair.

The contract in question includes ADVENT integration to 3 KCR-60 Class Ships and 2 Offshore Patrol Ships. In this direction; Within the scope of the contract signed by PT TESCO and the Indonesian Ministry of Defense, ADVENT will be integrated into 3 KCR-60 Class Ships.

Again, within the scope of the contract signed by DRU Shipyard and the Indonesian Ministry of Defense, ADVENT will be integrated into 2 Offshore Patrol Ships.


----------



## Indos

*Bomb and Missile of our Sukhoi are included in recent acquisition plan.*


From Seminar SEKKAU November, 2nd 2022

--------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

KHAN and Air Defense Contract in Indonesia from Roketsan​*Roketsan signed a contract for KHAN Land-to-Land Ballistic Missile System and Air Defense Missile System to Indonesia during the Indo Defense Fair*


Indo Defense 2022 Defense Industry Fair, held in Jakarta, the capital of Indonesia, opened its doors today. Being the foreign country that participated in the fair with the highest number of companies, Turkey signed important agreements with Indonesian authorities.
In this context, a contract was signed for the KHAN Land to Land Ballistic Missile System and Air Defense Missile System developed by Roketsan. While the offer was submitted by Roketsan to the main contractor Excalibur, it was learned that the loan to Indonesian authorities will be provided by Czech Eximbank. A contract was signed with the Indonesian Ministry of Defense for the sale by the main contractor Excalibur.


In terms of weapon systems and ammunition, Excalibur signed a subcontractor contract with Roketsan in September 2021. The contract is scheduled to enter into force in 2022. With the contract, Roketsan's KHAN and Air Defense Missile System will be delivered to the Indonesian Army within the scope of the project, for which Czech Excalibur is the main contractor.


_(The Air Defense Missile System in question was mistakenly written as HİSAR. The system is provided as a layered air defense system.)_

KHAN Ballistic Missile System​ 







KHAN, the export version of the Roketsan-manufactured BORA Tactical Ballistic Missile System, has a range of 280 kilometers.

The missile is launched from the Roketsan-manufactured BORA Weapon System 8×8 Tactical Wheeled Vehicle and the Roketsan Multi-Barrel Rocket Launcher Weapon System. It can also be launched from other Tactical Wheeled Vehicle platforms with an interface suitable for integration in line with user needs.


----------



## Indos

*ALHAMDULILLAH*

-------------------------------------

Indonesia restarts KF-21 repayments to South Korea​*03 NOVEMBER 2022

by Jon Grevatt*





The KF-21 fighter aircraft (pictured above), which is being developed by South Korea and Indonesia, made its first flight in July 2022. Indonesia has restarted payments on the programme following a pause in 2019. (Korea Aerospace Industries)



Indonesia has restarted payments to South Korea for its involvement in the programme to develop the KF-21 Boramae multirole fighter aircraft, earlier known as the KF-X.

A source with knowledge of the matter told _Janes_ on 3 November, “On 1 November, Indonesia paid part of the KF-X development cost. The amount is KRW9.41 billion (USD6.63 million).”

_Janes_ understands that the KF-21 repayment – the first that Indonesia has made to South Korea in three years – follows several rounds of bilateral talks that concluded in November 2021.

South Korea's Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) has said that under this agreement, Indonesia will recommit to funding 20% of the KF-21 development costs till 2026, with about 30% of this contribution to be paid ‘in kind', meaning commodities and other goods. Details about repayments beyond 2026 have not been disclosed.







Indonesia restarts KF-21 repayments to South Korea


Indonesia has restarted payments to South Korea for its involvement in the programme to develop the KF-21 Boramae multirole fighter aircraft, earlier known as the KF-X.



www.janes.com





Indonesia resumes payment for joint fighter development project with S. Korea​*All News* 22:39 November 02, 2022
SHARE LIKE SAVE PRINT
FONT SIZE

JAKARTA, Nov. 2 (Yonhap) -- Indonesia has resumed payment for its share of the cost for a joint fighter development project with South Korea, an informed source said Wednesday, nearly four years after Jakarta stopped its payments.

Indonesia's Ministry of Defense made a payment of 9.4 billion won (US$6.6 million) to the South Korean government the previous day for the development project of the KF-21 jet, the source said.









Indonesia resumes payment for joint fighter development project with S. Korea | Yonhap News Agency


JAKARTA, Nov. 2 (Yonhap) -- Indonesia has resumed payment for its share of the cost for a ...




en.yna.co.kr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

I need to celebrate it, four years I am waiting this ...............


----------



## Indos

I dont know why people keep saying MALE UCAV Elang Hitam project is onhold and cancel ? That is not thing that is stated by BRIN Director. BRIN will develop civilian version first of the drone and basically the same design right ?

Based on BRIN sources, they want to develop flight control and mission system in Indonesia. Understandable as N219 uses Indonesian Aerospace flight control system and now MALE UCAV under Indonesian Aerospace program.

We should not give our valuable wind tunnel test data to European country to develop the flight control system of Elang Hitam, that is stupid idea, they can sell it to other countries secretly 

The valuable data made in wind tunnel test for years than can be used to make the flight control system of our self for Elang Hitam


----------



## Indos

Scorpene class already get approval from Minister of Planning to go ahead, waiting Finance Minister approval. Based on previous proposal, all submarine will be built in PT PAL Indonesia.


----------



## 182

Indo Defence 2022: India secures first contract for naval guns with Indonesia​
Larsen & Toubro (L&T) has secured a contract to deliver 40 mm naval gun systems to the Indonesian Navy, which marks the first-ever export of the weapon system from India to Indonesia.


Speaking on the condition of anonymity, two sources at the Indo Defence 2022 exhibition, being held in Jakarta, from 2 to 5 November, have confirmed with _Janes_ that L&T will supply the company's Teevra 40 system and the weapon will go onboard one of the Indonesian Navy's Teluk Bintuni-class landing ships.

A contract for the weapons was signed with the Indonesian Navy on 14 October 2022, and it covers the delivery of two Teevra 40 units. L&T will work with Indonesian defence firm BTI Defence on the contract, and the latter will provide after-sales service for the weapon system while it is operational.

The sources are not able to name the exact ship that will receive these weapon systems.

The Teevra 40 is a naval gun system that has a maximum range of about 11,800 m. For surface targets, it has an effective range of about 3,500 m while for aerial targets, the effective range is about 4,500 m. It can fire various 40 mm/L70 standard NATO rounds.

The weapon features five firing modes, namely, the single-shot mode, the full auto mode, the three-shot burst, and the five-shot burst. In addition, the system also has a warning shot mode, which keeps the gun's targeting cross-hairs on the objective but firing projectiles away at a predetermined safe distance


----------



## 182

L&T Teevra 40 and Trident 40 Naval Weapon Systems Product Presentation​08 September 2021 






With the emerging needs of naval and coastal defence, gun is a vital part of a ship's self-defense against hostile surface vessels, attack aircraft, anti-ship missiles and shore targets. In the littoral scenario, the gun must be able to engage threats that are impossible to address with conventional gun systems.

Answering the challenging situation, BTI Defence introduces Teevra and Trident Weapon System 40 mm to TNI-AL in Jakarta on Tuesday, 7th September, 2021, attended by Secretary of DISSENLEKAL, KASUBDIS INDALSEN, and Officers from SKOMLEKAL, and also as honourable invitation Indian Defense Attache , Captain Amitabh Saxena.

L&T Defence solutions encompass land-based weapon systems, air defence and artillery systems and upgrades, naval weapon launch systems with fire-control systems, combat engineering systems, communication, avionics, C4I and missile systems. L&T design and builds critical aerospace components, tracking and launch systems for space missions as well as for the Armed Forces.

BTI Defence is an Authorized Partner of L&T Defence, a company with current product range, built largely through in-house R&D, includes land based weapon launch systems, air defence and artillery systems and upgrades, patrol vessels, warships, submarines, naval weapon launch systems with fire control solutions, bridging systems, communication.


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Indonesia has restarted payments to South Korea for its involvement in the programme to develop the KF-21 Boramae multirole fighter aircraft, earlier known as the KF-X.
> 
> A source with knowledge of the matter told _Janes_ on 3 November, “On 1 November, Indonesia paid part of the KF-X development cost. The amount is KRW9.41 billion (USD6.63 million).”



The figure of 6.63 million USD is quite match with one Korean media stated around 2-3 weeks ago, so based on that Korean media (Naver), Indonesia will likely pay 30 million USD in 2023.

I am not surprised if the payment become 200-300 million USD in 2024 as now Indonesia government has been quite firm in continuing the program until the end of development which actually has already been confirmed by statement made by Korean President when he met Jokowi in July 2022 and also by Defense Minister office. This includes Prabowo statement saying Indonesia will build fighter jet five years from now and his deputy statement recently saying KF21 will be the only Indonesia choice for MRCA after 2025.

Well, Indonesia has already had law that prohibit foreign defense equipment to be bought if local firm can make it. The law has huge parliamentary support and has already become law since 2009, during SBY administration. KF21 program has already been backed by law, not easy for any future President not to choose the plane for Indonesia MRCA needs. Even the user, Indonesian Air Force, has choosen the plane for future Indonesian MRCA squadrons based on previous presentation by Indonesian Air Force.

Based on leaked document, In 2021, Prabowo wanted to finance the program through long term loan, but Minister of Planning reject the idea, so it is reasonable we see this 6.6 million USD payment figure. As now foreign minister office is included on the payment discussion of KF 21 program, so I hope it will be much easier in the future for much larger payment as Bu Retno is basically old friend of our Finance Minister, Sri Mulyani Indrawati, and she understands the important of this program for both nations strategic relationship.

Now Bu Sri has raised more tax to cigarette sales, more money for state budget then, furthermore the cut of subsidy for fuel will likely give much fund for next year government budget.


----------



## 182

Leonardo provides latest-generation Marlin 40 naval defence system to Indonesia​Jakarta, 03 November 2022 10:40
The Independent Line of Sight (ILOS) variant of the 40mm turret will equip the Indonesian Navy’s PC60 fast patrol boats and Tank Landing Ship vessels

Leonardo's Marlin 40 naval remote weapon system has been selected to equip two Indonesian Navy PC60 fast patrol boats currently under construction at PT Caputra Mitra Sejati shipyard. This follows the procurement in 2021 of four Marlin 40 systems for two PC60 vessels and two Teluk Bintuni-class tank landing ships (LSTs). Both PC60 and LST will be equipped with the Marlin 40 Independent Line of Sight (ILOS) variant, the most feature-rich version of the turret. Further PC60 and LST vessels are expected to be built by Indonesian shipyards for the Navy.
The Marlin 40 turret is a fully digitized system. It is lightweight, compact and easy to integrate. This means that the turret can be integrated onto all types of naval platforms as a primary or secondary defence system. Capable of anti-air and anti-surface defence, the Marlin 40 has a range of over four kilometres, is ITAR-free and can integrate with all currently-available naval Combat Management Systems (CMS).
The ILOS variant of Marlin 40 chosen by the Indonesian Navy is a highly-effective precision-fire system which can operate autonomously via a local control console. This brings together and processes the targeting data received from the turret’s own dedicated electro-optical system, external fire control systems and ship’s data, ensuring precision while incorporating a level of redundancy. The electro-optical director can rotate independently of the line of fire to deliver panoramic surveillance through a highly accurate sensor suite comprising a daylight camera, an InfraRed (IR) camera and a laser range finder.
This latest contract further develops Leonardo’s strong partnership with the Indonesian Navy, which has previously selected the company for its naval gunnery requirements. Today, 38 Indonesian vessels are operating Leonardo weapon systems. The Navy’s inventory includes Leonardo’s Marlin 30, Marlin 40 Twin Barrel and 76/62 SuperRapid. The latter is the best-selling medium-caliber naval gun mount available on the market, employed by 60 Navies and already installed on 15 Indonesian Navy vessels.
The Marlin 40 is the latest addition to Leonardo’s portfolio of naval defence systems and is in service with 30 naval forces worldwide. In addition to the ILOS variant, Marlin 40 is available as a 40mm Remotely-Controlled turret. Leonardo also offers the Marlin 30 in three variants: RC (Remotely-Controlled), COAX (Coaxial Electro-Optical Sensor Suite) and ILOS (Independent Line of Sight). The selection of Marlin 40 for the Indonesian Navy strengthens Leonardo’s presence in the Indo Pacific naval defence systems market.


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Resumes Payment for KF-21 Fighter Jet Project​Written: 2022-11-02 16:34:33/Updated: 2022-11-02 16:41:28






Indonesia has resumed paying its share of expenses for the joint project with South Korea to develop the KF-21 fighter jet.

According to Seoul officials on Wednesday, Indonesia's defense ministry made a payment of nine-point-four billion won the previous day, its first in nearly four years since early 2019.

The country's failure to foot the bill had raised questions over prospects for the project which now appears to be up and running.

*CEO Kang Goo-young of Korea Aerospace Industries, which is developing the fighter jet, also confirmed the payment made by Jakarta.

Kang, who is currently in the Southeast Asian nation to attend the Indo Defence forum, told reporters Wednesday that Indonesia's also allocated 33 million dollars as further payment in its 2023 budget.*

The latest remittance is a small portion of the 800 billion won total the country needs to pay, but South Korean officials believe Jakarta has demonstrated its will to continue with the project.









Indonesia Resumes Payment for KF-21 Fighter Jet Project


Indonesia has resumed paying its share of expenses for the joint project with South Korea to develop the KF-21 fighter jet.According to Seoul officials on Wednesday, Indonesia's ...




world.kbs.co.kr


----------



## Indos

Hawk keep being upgraded and hopefully they will be refurbished as well. Interim solution before they are all replaced by KF21/IFX inshaAllah. Previously during 2014-2019 period, previous Air Force Commander (Yuyu Sutisna) wants to replace all Hawks with F16 block 72.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588530144368824320

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

UAE’s Edge Hopes To Penetrate Indonesian Munitions Market | Aviation Week Network


Edge Group companies Halcon and Al Tariq are looking to export air-dropped munitions and unmanned systems to Indonesia.




aviationweek.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – In the dynamic demonstration of the Indo Defense 2022 activities at JIExpo Kemayoran, Jakarta, light combat vehicles (ranpur) NMS 4X4 took part in the arena.

This vehicle made by Nurol Makina, Turkiye showed his agility in the presence of Indonesian President Joko Widodo and Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto.

It is known that one unit of NMS 4X4 is currently being tested by the Police Mobile Brigade, which plans to acquire about 30 vehicles.
As reported on the previous Airspace Review page, it is known that the Brimob Police delegation team visited Turkiye from 23 February to 2 March 2021 in order to explore cooperation in technology transfer with Nurol Makina's company.

For its production in Indonesia, it will collaborate with PT Jala Berikat Nusantara (J-FORCES Group), which is also known for its ILSV product family.
Regarding the NMS 4X4, this vehicle is classified as an MRAP ( _Mine-Resistant Ambush Protected_ ) type of ranpur
Able to withstand explosions of landmines and IEDs (improvised explosive devices) equivalent to an explosion of 6 kg of TNT under its belly or wheels.
As for its ballistic resistance, the NMS 4X4 armored skin is able to withstand the impact of 5.56 mm and 7.62 mm caliber assault rifle bullets.

For specifications, the NMS 4X4 has dimensions of 4.9 m in length, 2.4 in width and 2.1 m in height. The total weight reaches 8 tons with a payload of up to 4 tons.
The cabin can accommodate nine soldiers, two in the front cabin (driver and commander), then three in the middle row, and another four in the back seat.

As a driving force, the vehicle is powered by a 300 hp diesel engine. Capable of driving with a maximum speed of 140 km / h and an operating range of up to 700 km.
_The NMS 4X4 can be equipped with the SARP ( Stabilized Advanced Remote Weapon Platform_ ) remote-controlled weapon station by another Turkiye company, ASELSAN


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> See the plan of Indonesian Aerospace for this advanced composite material. This new composite manufacturing facility can both be used for civilian and military plane, including for KF21 program.
> 
> Indonesia Aerospace will be part of KF21 supply chain as well, meaning the parts like wing and tail being produced in Indonesian Aerospace will not only be used for IFX, but also for all KF21 planes in South Korea and also for KF21 export version around the world.
> 
> With the sign of new MOU with Airbus on aerostructure business, the upgrade of Indonesian Aerospace composite manufacturing facility is a must. Airbus plane is in booming now, after what happen with their main competitor, Boeing, with their plane accidents some years ago.
> 
> European 5 generation program is still facing hurdles while we see both TFX and AMCA prototypes are not yet being manufactured. With the low cost and the capability that could be regarded as 4.7 generation plane, I see KF21 block 2 will likely become magnet for any countries who seek low cost fighters and also for countries who cannot buy F 35 plane (just like Indonesia). Of course it is with the assumption that whole development program doesnt see any meaningful hurdles and can be completed (getting type certificate) as plan in 2026.
> 
> More over with US sanction on Russia, it makes many countries will avoid Russia fighter planes as well, so getting less competitor for KF21 program from Russia aerospace is likely to happen. Countries like Philippine have already shown interest, and Malaysia is still even delaying their MRCA acquisition plan into 2028. Indonesia is very likely to only operate 12 Rafales (instead of 42 planes) and so far no acquisition program for F 15 EX in Bappenas (Planning Ministry) put on blue book.
> 
> 
> View attachment 883342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 883365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 軍, KF-21·가오리-X 유무인 복합 운용 도입 공식화
> 
> 
> [서울=뉴시스] 박대로 기자 = 군이 국산 전투기 KF-21과 국산 무인 스텔스 전투기 가오리-X를 복합 운용하겠다는 계획을 공식화했다
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newsis.com



Lets check whether I posted nonsense or not......

During Indodefense event






Source


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588695634768728064

A member in DT keep talking bulshit about KFX program with his cheerleders from New Zealand and Singapore who keep supporting his continue negative posts about the program, I dont know what fuss he has with the program, his many statements on the program have been proven wrong many times, AlhamduliLLAH.

Putting IP right as basis to talk about profit ? How about Singapore and Malaysia aerostructure export ? Do they need to have IP right of Boeing and Airbus to sell Boeing and Airbus plane airframe part ?

Just compare those Singaporean and Malaysian aerostructure export and compare it with total Indonesian Aerospace export where most of ours are complete plane with IP right own by Indonesia like CN 235 and NC212 with full export license and they only sell parts, but Indonesia aerospace export is nothing compared to Singapore and Malaysia aerospace industry that specialize in aerospace part manufacturing instead of exporting a complete plane

How about if we keep importing jet fighter from both USA and Europe ? Is it not calculated on cost and benefit on the program? By keep continuing on KF21 program we will not only able to supply our Air Force with fighters that is designed to face future challenge, but also can bring back much economy and industrial benefit to our own local defense industry in the process, the acquisition cost will benefit our economy and local defense industry, something that is hard to do if we buy from foreign defense industry.

The program is also useful to improve brand image on the nation and the people, only Indonesian haters (mostly foreigners) who want Indonesia abandon the program, we can see many of them also hope to see that to happen when we go to many forum and Youtube and FB comment. That member in DT when it comes to speak about Indonesia participation on KF21/IFX program is more seen like the way Envy Singaporean look on how South Korea prefer Indonesia to join the program instead of his own country, jeolusy and resentment feeling.

He also keep talking bulshit about Alman Helvast, but keep reading his tweet, what a Hipocrete man he is.

As I said long time ago when I debate with him, 60 % of AH tweet will likely be true, while 40 % of his tweet should be read critically, particularly when he talks based on his opinion and wishlist.

Prabowo has many wish list as well right ? But in reality that I have been repeatedly stated many times is that defense acquisition still need approval from Minister of Planning and Minister of Finance that so far, AlhamduliLLAH, have much better strategic thinking than him and understand more about our nation economic and industrial situation and challenges.

Here I show again the picture that I have posted more than a month ago





s

--------------------------

PS: I cannot debate him directly since DT Moderator from New Zealand and Singapore have permanently banned me there.

This guy in DT and his cherleaders from Singapore and New Zealand hope Indonesia focus on F15 EX and Rafale, so our country will buy less KF21 and our industry will not get much benefit on the program since our government will buy less KF21.

KF21 is also more lethal than F15 EX since its design has already been STEALTH with four missile in semi recessed belly. Its STEALTH performance is boosted with just 4 missile in the belly and the plane is upgradable if block 3 program is completed. Not mentioning if its Wingman program is completed later, just imagine if each KF21/IFX is companied with 3 STEALTH wingman drone with internal weapon bay.........

" In Pitch Black 2022, 2 F35 can kill 6 Singaporean F15 SG without F15SG able to even detect Aussie F35". See my previous post where the source is Singaporean government site "

*KF21/IFX semi recessed belly for carrying 4 A2A missiles*






Upgradable Belly (modular)


----------



## IblinI

@Indos Any idea?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

IblinI said:


> @Indos Any idea?
> 
> View attachment 894967
> 
> View attachment 894968



Pindad will produce Norinco ATGM under licensed (MOU level)

Direktur Utama PT Pindad, Abraham Mose di dampingi Vice President Pengembangan Bisnis, Yayat Ruyat dan General Manager Asia-Pacific Dept NORINCO, Lin Wei menandatangani Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) terkait Pengembangan Teknologi *Anti-tank Guided Missile* pada 07 November 2022 di Gedung Direktorat PT Pindad, Bandung. Pada kerja sama ini PT Pindad dan Norinco akan menjajaki kerja sama terkait MKB dan peralatan pendukung lainnya.







PT. Pindad (Persero) - PT PINDAD TANDATANGANI MOU DENGAN NORINCO TERKAIT ATGM







pindad.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

Indos said:


> Pindad will produce Norinco ATGM under licensed (MOU level)
> 
> Direktur Utama PT Pindad, Abraham Mose di dampingi Vice President Pengembangan Bisnis, Yayat Ruyat dan General Manager Asia-Pacific Dept NORINCO, Lin Wei menandatangani Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) terkait Pengembangan Teknologi *Anti-tank Guided Missile* pada 07 November 2022 di Gedung Direktorat PT Pindad, Bandung. Pada kerja sama ini PT Pindad dan Norinco akan menjajaki kerja sama terkait MKB dan peralatan pendukung lainnya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT. Pindad (Persero) - PT PINDAD TANDATANGANI MOU DENGAN NORINCO TERKAIT ATGM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pindad.com


Looks like its going to be the mounted version


----------



## Indos

IblinI said:


> Looks like its going to be the mounted version



It is very early about that, still in MOU level


----------



## Indos

Indonesia and Malaysia Air Force joint patrol, Malacca Strait















*Blue is Indonesia islands*


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH

Second KF21 prototype has flown and landed safely


----------



## Indos

This is first prototype that has maiden flight in July


----------



## Indos

Better resolution picture, KF21 second prototype maiden flight


----------



## Indos

Yoon meets with Indonesia's parliamentary speaker​*All News* 17:15 November 10, 2022





President Yoon Suk-yeol (R) meets with Puan Maharani, speaker of Indonesia's House of Representatives, at his office in Seoul on Nov. 10, 2022, in this photo provided by his office. (PHOTO NOT FOR SALE) (Yonhap)









Yoon meets with Indonesia's parliamentary speaker | Yonhap News Agency


SEOUL, Nov. 10 (Yonhap) -- President Yoon Suk-yeol on Thursday met with the speaker of Ind...




en.yna.co.kr





-------------------------------------------------------





*Parliamentary leaders of S. Korea, Indonesia meet*
South Korean National Assembly Speaker Kim Jin-pyo (R) poses for a photo with Indonesian House of Representatives Speaker Puan Maharani during their meeting at the parliament building in Seoul on Nov. 9, 2022, in this photo released by the South Korean parliament. (PHOTO NOT FOR SALE) (Yonhap)
(END)








Parliamentary leaders of S. Korea, Indonesia meet | Yonhap News Agency


South Korean National Assembly Speaker Kim Jin-pyo (R) poses for a photo with Indonesian H...




en.yna.co.kr





​


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590792659739688960
Indonesian Air Force has Sukhoi simulator


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Planning Minister and Finance Minister have approved 212 million USD overhaul program for Indonesian Air Force Su27 and SU30 fighters.






Thank You bu Sri Mulyani


----------



## Indos

ASEAN leaders meeting in Cambodia


----------



## Indos

Good news, more related to KF21/IFX program in my opinion


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591238526812946433


----------



## Indos

Southeast Asia leaders struggle with Myanmar crisis at summit​


----------



## Indos

Presiden Jokowi Hadiri KTT ke-10 ASEAN-Amerika Serikat, Phnom Penh, 11 November 2022​


----------



## Indos

IblinI said:


> Looks like its going to be the mounted version



I think this news will be quite interesting for Chinese member here

Indonesia Planning Minister only approves China CH4 MALE UCAV for next acquisition program.

Turkish Bayraktar acquisition program doesnt get green light from Minister of Planning. We have already had 6 CH4 UCAV, so very rational if we continue buying it until our own development MALE UCAV is ready for induction (possibly between 2025-2027).

But Finance Minister doesnt approve yet, regardless of that this shows next acquisition will likely be still CH4.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

During G20 security measure


----------



## Indos

*LIVE*

G20 leaders arrival in Bali


----------



## Indos

Russia is represented by Lazrov


----------



## Indos

Bali, G20 event






Nusa Dua complex, Bali 






Airport
















Anti terror


----------



## Indos

Tourists pose for pictures in front of police armoured vehicles parked near the venue of the G20 Bali Summit in Nusa Dua, Bali on November 12, 2022


----------



## 182

Kopaska and Pakistan Navy Special Forces conduct joint exercises​




AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – A total of 14 personnel from the Indonesian Navy's Frog Troop Command (Kopaska) and 12 Pakistan Navy Special Forces (SSG-N) personnel carried out a Joint Exercise (Latma) Sea Thunder V/22 at Pondok Cabe Air Base, South Tangerang and the Thousand Islands, Jakarta on November 7-16.

Various training materials are held such as infiltration, _Combat Free Fall_ , and _Combat Diver_ .
In the exercise, the two armies jointly completed a target.
_Combat Free Fall_ training is held at Pondok Cabe while _Combat Diver_ is held at Carnaval Ancol Beach.
The peak of the exercise will be held on November 14-16 on Damar Island, Thousand Islands.
The concept of _Combat Free Fall_ and _Combat Diver_ activities being trained is a means of infiltration towards enemy targets which aims to see teamwork, common perception, and increase _endurance_ between the two special forces, wrote the Indonesian Navy in its broadcast.
That's because when carrying out infiltration, the _Combat Diver_ team will head to the target point first to secure the target area.
Then the _Combat Free Fall_ team will be deployed to strengthen the _Combat _ _Diver_ team in completing a goal.

_Director of Operations for the Frog Troop Command Center (Dirops Puskopaska) Marine Colonel (F) Agus Yudho said the equipment used by Kopaska was a Free Fall_ parachute for combat. While SSG-N uses the _Free Fall_ Accuracy umbrella.
Then for _Combat Diver_ the equipment used is _Open Circuit_ .
"The supporting equipment used in this mission is intended so that special forces when entering enemy territory have optimal readiness to be used in a Silent battle or open battle," said Agus Yudho.
Apart from that, in this exercise it is emphasized to always establish good teamwork in carrying out an infiltration into the enemy's territory that is planned.
Infiltration is an activity to infiltrate the target area in the opponent's area by carrying out a special mission to assist the success of the Navy's operations.
Latma Sea Thunder V/22 activity is an implementation of bilateral relations between the two countries in the defense sphere which has the aim of developing quality, professionalism and cooperation in the maritime field.
During the exercise, the two Indonesian Navy and Pakistan Navy special forces exchanged ideas, information, as well as expertise and military knowledge.
-Jaden-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Streamline002

Excuse me. I want to ask if Khan arrived, who can operate that missile ? the army or airforce ?
please allow me to join this forum, thank you 🙏


----------



## Indos

182 said:


> Kopaska and Pakistan Navy Special Forces conduct joint exercises​
> View attachment 896318
> 
> AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – A total of 14 personnel from the Indonesian Navy's Frog Troop Command (Kopaska) and 12 Pakistan Navy Special Forces (SSG-N) personnel carried out a Joint Exercise (Latma) Sea Thunder V/22 at Pondok Cabe Air Base, South Tangerang and the Thousand Islands, Jakarta on November 7-16.
> 
> Various training materials are held such as infiltration, _Combat Free Fall_ , and _Combat Diver_ .
> In the exercise, the two armies jointly completed a target.
> _Combat Free Fall_ training is held at Pondok Cabe while _Combat Diver_ is held at Carnaval Ancol Beach.
> The peak of the exercise will be held on November 14-16 on Damar Island, Thousand Islands.
> The concept of _Combat Free Fall_ and _Combat Diver_ activities being trained is a means of infiltration towards enemy targets which aims to see teamwork, common perception, and increase _endurance_ between the two special forces, wrote the Indonesian Navy in its broadcast.
> That's because when carrying out infiltration, the _Combat Diver_ team will head to the target point first to secure the target area.
> Then the _Combat Free Fall_ team will be deployed to strengthen the _Combat _ _Diver_ team in completing a goal.
> 
> _Director of Operations for the Frog Troop Command Center (Dirops Puskopaska) Marine Colonel (F) Agus Yudho said the equipment used by Kopaska was a Free Fall_ parachute for combat. While SSG-N uses the _Free Fall_ Accuracy umbrella.
> Then for _Combat Diver_ the equipment used is _Open Circuit_ .
> "The supporting equipment used in this mission is intended so that special forces when entering enemy territory have optimal readiness to be used in a Silent battle or open battle," said Agus Yudho.
> Apart from that, in this exercise it is emphasized to always establish good teamwork in carrying out an infiltration into the enemy's territory that is planned.
> Infiltration is an activity to infiltrate the target area in the opponent's area by carrying out a special mission to assist the success of the Navy's operations.
> Latma Sea Thunder V/22 activity is an implementation of bilateral relations between the two countries in the defense sphere which has the aim of developing quality, professionalism and cooperation in the maritime field.
> During the exercise, the two Indonesian Navy and Pakistan Navy special forces exchanged ideas, information, as well as expertise and military knowledge.
> -Jaden-



@Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Bilateral meeting with President Joe Biden in Bali.


----------



## Indos

Relationship between Indonesia and UAE is very strong, the only G20 leaders who is greeted by President Joko Widodo in Airport, but this is not Airport in Bali but somewhere in Central Java. UAE is not part of G20 countries but the country is invited due to Indonesia current position as a G20 President and host of G20 meeting.

Solo, a city in Central Java where Joko Widodo is born and raised.


----------



## Indos

China's Xi Jinping arrives in Indonesia for G20 summit | AFP​


AFP News Agency
Verified

Lord Luhut greeted him


----------



## Indos

Joe Biden and Xi Jin Ping meeting in Bali, Just in


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592082594946248704


----------



## Indos

G20 summit in Japan 3 years ago






G20 summit in Italia last year






In 2020, there is no physical meeting (Covid)


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Armed Force G20 security command center. Here we can see the command center look like. The command center in here is different with the one managed by Police and Bali local Government.


----------



## Indos

Only for Indonesian........


----------



## 182

AGAT at the “INDO Defence 2022” exhibition​On November 2, in Jakarta (Republic of Indonesia), the International Exhibition and Conference of the Defence Industry “INDO Defence 2022” began its work.

The AGAT exposition unfolded not only at the collective bench of the enterprises of the State Authority For Military Industry, organized by the State-owned foreign trade unitary enterprise “Belspetsvneshtechnika”, but also at the bench of a local partner in the Republic of Indonesia.

Visitors are presented with innovative solutions for creating CCS for tactical control level, as well as well-known developments in the field of CCS for the Ground Forces, systems and means of communication.

The exposition was visited by high-ranking officials of the police, various branches of the National Army of Indonesia, as well as representatives of the Ministry of Defence of the country.


----------



## Indos

Alhamdulillah

Indonesia BAE Hawk 100/200 gets greenlight from Finance Minister to undergo refurbishment and upgrade. InfoGlobal as local avionics company is the one who gets the contract. BAE systems will also participate on the airframe and engine refurbishment.






------------------------

It is expected that before Indonesia start mass producing KF21/IFX in 2028-29 inshaAllah, Indonesia will have already around 79 fighters.

79 fighters with medium range missile capable.

*33 F16 Block 52
16 Sukhoi (5 Su27 and 11 Su 30 MKM)
12 Mirage 2000-5
18 Rafale F3*

66 Attack and Patrol planes

*19 T50i Golden Eagle (sidewinder launch capable)
32 Hawk 200/100 (sidewinder launch capable)
15 Supertucano*

6 MALE UCAV + Possible Acquisition of home grown MALE UCAV

*6 CH4 UCAV
Possible future acquisition of home grown Elang Hitam MALE UCAV*

--------------------------------------------

Possible upgrade of Indonesian F16 Block 52 into Viper variant as Minister of Planning has approved the foreign loan backed program, waiting Finance Minister approval.






Indonesia defense acquisition program 2020-2024


Finance Minister has approved foreign loan for another 12 Rafale, so in total Indonesia will likely have 18 Rafale F3 (1 squadron ) It is expected that before Indonesia start mass producing KF21/IFX in 2028-29 inshaAllah, Indonesia will have already around 79 fighters. 79 fighters with...



defence.pk





---------------------------------------------

I dont know why with this armament Prabowo still want to buy F15 EX that has been proven cannot deal with F35 in Pitch Black exercise in Australia this year, even Prabowo had said that KF21/IFX is much cheaper than F15 EX and Rafale............. 

Does he know how expensive is the airplane ? How come he wants to be President when he doesnt understand our economic and geopolitical situation ? We should be cautious on him wanting to buy this and that..........

I think and hope Minister of Planning and Minister of Finance will not approve such acquisition when we have already had KF21 program going on...

I am glad that Minister of Planning and Minister of Finance only approve another 12-14 Rafale planes acquisition, extend and upgrade the remaining fighters (F16, Sukhoi, Hawk), and buy second hand Mirage 2000-5.

Our future challenge can only be met with this plane


----------



## Indos

*During one engagement the RAAF deployed 2 F-35As against 6 RSAF F-15SGs. RSAF Detachment Commander Colonel Mark Tan explained, that the RAAF joint strike fighters were able to find all its opponents in the air and then kill all the them before being detected by the opponents too.*

The F-35 is the latest fifth-generation fighter and will replace aging fleet of fourth-generation fighters in service with the US and their allies.









Two RAAF F-35A Lightning II stealth fighters killed Six RSAF F-15SG fighters in a single mock engagement during Exercise Pitch Black 2022 - The Aviation Geek Club


Two RAAF F-35A Lightning II stealth fighters killed Six RSAF F-15SG fighters in a single mock engagement during Exercise Pitch Black 2022




theaviationgeekclub.com


----------



## Indos

Senior Operations Advisor Staff Sgt. Jeremy Mireles, 5th SFAB Maneuver Advisor Team 5211, suggests a ground maneuver for Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI) Army Soldiers during JPMRC 23-01 at Schofield Barracks, Hawaii, Nov. 2, 2022






A general view as Indonesian naval vessel protects the coastline while the G20 meetings take place on November 16, 2022 in Nusa Dua, Indonesia.


----------



## Indos

1 Scorpene acquisition is expected to get greenbook from Minister of Planning in the end of this year. Another 2 Scorpene submarines acquisition plan is also expected to get 2023 greenbook in 2023. Total planning is for 6 Scorpene submarine. All are built in Indonesia based on the proposal by Naval Group.


----------



## Indos

I dont think Indonesia Planning Minister and Finance Minister will approve Minister of Defense F15EX acquisition plan, but I think Boeing has probability to sell their Wedgetail for our first AWACS in order to make Indonesian Aerospace gets offset of about 50 million USD design works for Boeing that could lead Indonesian Aerospace will be part of Boeing design centers for their product.






About 50 million USD design works for Indonesian Aerospace


----------



## Indos

Open Muhammadiyah Muktamar, Jokowi: Syiar Islam RI is Wide Open​The story of Desy Setyowati•3 hours ago






President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) opened the 48thMuhammadiyah and AisyiyahMuktamar today (19/11). He said that the greatness of Islam in Indonesia is wider open than other countries, both in Southeast Asia and the Middle East.

"Many Muslims in Indonesia are not regulated by the state, such as the ease of delivering religious lectures," said Jokowi in his remarks at the Opening of the 48th Muhammadiyah and Aisyiyah Muktamar at Manahan Stadium, Surakarta, Saturday (19/11).

The event was attended by about 20 thousand mutakmirin. Jokowi said that the openness of Islamic preaching can be seen from the various conveniences in inviting speakers to arranging calls to pray.

"There is an ease of inviting speakers, delivering Friday sermons (Salat), holding commemorations of Islamic holidays, arranging azan, collecting Islamic social funds," said Jokowi.

In his remarks, Jokowi left a message about strengthening education for sustainable and environmentally friendly development to educational institutions under the coordination of Muhammadiyah and Aisyiyah.

He said that man's dependence on nature is very high. Moreover, the natural potential in Indonesia is quite large.

Therefore, both land and sea natural resources must be utilized as well as possible wisely.



Buka Muktamar Muhammadiyah, Jokowi: Syiar Islam RI Terbuka Lebar


----------



## Indos

Jokowi met Thailand King during his recent visit into APEC Meeting






Jokowi bilateral meeting with New Zealand PM during APEC Meeting in Thailand


----------



## Indos

Indonesia and US Minister of Defense press conference in Jakarta, Indonesia.






*My free and loose translation on the press conference without compromising Prabowo statement substances.*

Prabowo : In term of F15 acquisition plan, Defense ministry has done the negotiation, but it is now let to the government to decide and current administration focuses more on pandemic recovery program and the economic challenge next years due to current pressing global economic condition. My areas of responsibility is in defense, not political decision. I am not authorized with Indonesia political decision.

Prabowo : Indonesia has long relationship with Russia and China. Indonesia also uses Russian weapon. Indonesia will prefer peaceful act in relation to its dispute with China in SCS, but we will absolutely protect our territory and independence


----------



## Indos

Indonesia and Australia join training in Singkep island, Indonesia.


----------



## Indos

Innalillahi wainnailaihi rojiun. 162 confirmed death due to Today Earthquake in Cianjur, West Java






It is in Cianjur as we in Jakarta AlhamduliLLAH not getting tremor as big as in Cianjur.


----------



## Indos

Government has promised to help people with broken houses in Cianjur, West Java with some money. But I dont think the money is enough if it is mean to make proper houses that can withstand big earthquake. Houses which is destroyed and with major broken like experiencing cracking needs to build from scratch with experienced constructions labor (who is more expensive to hire). 

Government actually has capacity to rebuild Cianjur with their surplus budget in 2022 and Indonesia government can also use the 2023 budget that is set aside to mitigate any possible Covid surge in 2023. Covid is now more less like Flue, some of my family members get it just recently and I believe I got it as well now as I felt like I have some flue.

This is for the future, with better housing construction, we can avoid similar future tragedy to happen in Cianjur as the region is vulnerable to earthquake. Government needs to build more hospitals as well in this region.


----------



## 182

Elettronica to provide RECM systems for Indonesian Navy ​*Elettronica has signed a contract to equip Indonesian Navy vessels currently under construction at PT Daya Radar Utama shipyard with its naval radar electronic countermeasure systems.*

As informed, the company will provide the systems for 90m offshore patrol vessels (OPVs) and further 90m offshore patrol vessels are expected to be built by Indonesian shipyards for the Indonesian Navy. 

This contract is a result of Elettronica’s intention to extend its presence in South-East Asia, and in particular, the start of its new partnership with the Indonesian Navy.

The radar electronic counter-measures system, selected by the Indonesian Navy, is composed of two JASS (Jamming Antenna Sub System) and can co-operate with other onboard EW sensors and actuators, is ITAR-free and can integrate with all currently-available naval combat management systems (CMS).

The system provides naval platforms with an effective electronic defence using an active phased array Transmitter. The generated jamming techniques are segments of countermeasure programs that are automatically and adaptively selected for system effectiveness against both terminal missile attacks and long range designation radar systems.

A modular design approach permits configuration adaptation to individual ship classes, according to the company.

To remind, Indonesian shipbuilder DRU Shipyards (PT Daya Radar Utama DRU)* started with the construction of two new offshore patrol vessels for the Indonesian Navy* in August last year.


----------



## 182

Havelsan to outfit Indonesian patrol boats with ADVENT CMS 


Turkish defense company Havelsan signed an agreement with the Indonesian Ministry of Defense at the Indo Defense 2022 exhibition to supply the ADVENT combat management system for the Indonesian Navy's KCR60-class patrol boats and offshore patrol vessels. 
Indo Defence 2022 goes on at full speed for *HAVELSAN* as the number of contracts signed increases. On the second day of the event, new contracts have been signed on the provision of the combat management system and combat system integration to KCR60 class and OPV class ships built for the Indonesian Navy.

The contract was signed with a ceremony attended by the President of Defense Industries, İsmail Demir. ADVENT Combat Management System (CMS) developed by HAVELSAN and the Turkish Naval Forces Command, will be used in the Indonesian Navy.





Again, within the scope of another contract signed between HAVELSAN, DRU Shipyard, and the Indonesian Ministry of Defense, ADVENT CMS will be integrated into 2 Offshore Patrol Vessels.

Encouraged by these strategic contracts, as HAVELSAN we hope to work hand in hand with our partners in Indonesia for realizing numerous opportunities related to naval defense and maritime security in the years ahead.
_– End –





_


----------



## 182

Thales to Upgrade Indonesia’s Diponegoro-class Corvette CMS ​*Thales will upgrade the combat management system (CMS) aboard the Indonesian Navy's (TNI AL) Diponegoro-class corvettes (SIGMA 9113 types).*​


Thales signed a contract with PT Len to undertake the refurbishment of the integrated mission systems for four Diponegoro-class ships. The contract was signed by _Mr. Bobby RASYIDIN, President Director for PT Len Industri _and_ Mr. Erik-Jan RAATGERINK, Sales Director, Thales Netherlands_.

Delivered in the early 2000s, these ships will soon be refurbished with an Integrated Missions System including the TACTICOS Combat Management System, as well as the latest in software-driven radar technology able to combat the highest level of threats.

As a leading partner to the Indonesian Navy for the last forty years and the appointed supplier of combat systems for most Indonesian warships currently in service, Thales is bringing its best capabilities to help extend the lifecycle of the Navy’s fleet and ensure that the ships remain equipped for optimal performance. The modernisation programme will extend over the next five years with post-sales support provided by trained teams at Thales’ Naval Service Centre in Surabaya. This latest upgrade follows a similar programme undertaken for the KRI _Usman-Harun_ Multi-Role Light Frigate (MRLF) in 2020.

Thales also signed a separate Memorandum-of-Understanding (MoU) with PT Pal for future joint collaboration in the area of Integrated Mission Systems and associated sensors and sub-systems for the Indonesian export market.

_-End-





_


----------



## 182

​


DSME Reveals More Details About Stalled Indonesian Submarine Program ​
President of Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering (DSME) Park Doo-seon revealed new details about the delayed submarine contract between the company and Indonesia during the Jakarta International Expo held last week.

Park was optimistic about the future of the program, suggesting that progress had been made in negotiations.


> “_Discussions with Indonesia have advanced quite nicely…Delivery will probably begin by the first half of next year._”
> 
> _Park Doo-seon_, _President of DSME _


DSME beat out Russian rivals for the delivery of three additional submarines to the *Indonesian Navy*. The *deal*, signed in 2019 and worth over $1 billion, will see the company deliver three modified Type 209 submarines. Indonesia already operates three vessels of the same class delivered as part of an earlier contract with DSME signed in 2011.





However, Indonesia has failed to provide a letter of credit (L/C) this time round. An L/C is a payment mechanism issued by a bank that provides an economic guarantee to an exporting company. Without it, DSME cannot begin delivery of the submarines and *will face a significant financial loss* due to resources that have already been allocated to the program.

Park said that he was not worried about the delayed L/C.



> “_Indonesia has [postponed issuing L/Cs] before. They did not provide an L/C for over a year for one of our contracts, but then ended up eventually fast-tracking the program anyways. We expect the 50th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic relations between our two nations next year to positively affect talks._”
> 
> _Park Doo-seon_, _President of DSME _


Park also revealed that DSME was in talks with the Philippines regarding the potential acquisition of submarines.

“_The Philippine Navy has never operated submarines before. We are currently in ‘meaningful’ discussion with them [regarding a potential order]. We plan on showing the Philippine government that signing a contract with us will mean more than simply buying new submarines. We will provide opportunities for technology transfers, ‘facility provision’, training, and maintenance._” Park added.

According to Park, DSME also plans on entering the Royal Thai Navy’s competition for a second frigate. The company delivered HTMS _Bhumibol Adulyadej_ (FFG 471), which was commissioned in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## 182

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595669607607853056
four f-35A RAAF landed in bali, indonesia.
refuelling matter before continue trip to tindal ab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Our new Armed Force Commander, taken from Navy Commander.













Yudo Margono Bakal Ditunjuk Presiden Jadi Calon Panglima TNI


Mensesneg Pratikno menyebutkan surpres pergantian calon Panglima TNI akan dikirimkan ke DPR pada Rabu ini. Namun, dari berbagai sumber yang dikonfimasi ”Kompas”, nama KSAL Laksamana Yudo Margono bakal diusulkan Presiden.




www.kompas.id


----------



## toke115

KF-21 got it right 🇰🇷 There's no ID flag in this case 😁

Nov 24, 2022


----------



## Indos

Jokowi call Anwar Ibrahim, congratulating him. Indonesia now has two important neighbor whose leaders are very pro Indonesia which are Anwar Ibrahim and Anthony Albanese (Australian PM).

Except Najib, all Malaysian PM is actually close to Indonesia, including previous PM, but Anwar is a special case since Indonesian leaders and media always support him when he was accused by Mahathir and needs to be in prison for some years.

Regarding to Australia, usually all labor PM have very good relationship with Indonesia. Labor tends to understand the important of their current region, while Liberal PM tends to see thing as if they are still living in Europe like their ancestors.


----------



## Indos

*Sending help to Cianjur Earthquake survivors*






*Wika modular housing*

Central Government has promised to rebuild the houses that have been destroyed and will give financial help as well to those houses with minor damage.

Modular system housing will be implemented. Modular housing factory as far as I know have been set up by several of our SOE construction firm like Wijaya Karya (Wika)






Testing its earthquake resistance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

Indos said:


> Better resolution picture, KF21 second prototype maiden flight
> 
> View attachment 895164
> 
> View attachment 895165
> 
> View attachment 895166
> 
> View attachment 895167
> 
> View attachment 895168





toke115 said:


> KF-21 got it right 🇰🇷 There's no ID flag in this case 😁
> 
> Nov 24, 2022
> View attachment 900082



no problemo, the 2nd bird prototype maiden flight, done weeks ago with our flag uncovered lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

*French Defence Minister Sebastien Lecornu meets Indonesian counterpart in Jakarta *

Indonesian Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto holds welcoming ceremony for visiting French counterpart Sebastien Lecornu in Jakarta.


----------



## 182

182 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595669607607853056
> four f-35A RAAF landed in bali, indonesia.
> refuelling matter before continue trip to tindal ab


















4 F-35A & 1 C-130 Hercules lead by WGCDR Martin Parker of RAAF & IAF pilots


----------



## Indos

182 said:


> no problemo, the 2nd bird prototype maiden flight, done weeks ago with our flag uncovered lol.



This is the 5th prototype for Indonesia. I suspect there will be another ceremony for this prototype and there will be several Indonesian high officials invited for the ceremony.

I think they cover the Indonesian flag due to protect the Indonesian flag from any thing, this shows Korean respect on Indonesia and carefully care the flag cleanness before the possible ceremony take place. The flag, I think, being put on the body using sticker and they will release the sticker when the ceremony will be held, so not releasing the sticker sooner is mean to protect it from anything that can make the flag not look perfect and clean during the possible ceremony event (IFX roll out ceremony).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Airspace Review uses source from South Korean fanboys FB page talking about the fitht prototype lol.

I have to give clarity here. The fifth prototype is only given to Indonesian Aerospace after the program gets type certificate, expected in late 2026 or beginning of 2027 inshaAllah.

We already know that there are several Indonesian test pilots there plus Indonesian engineering team and they are there to test the prototype in Korea. It is better to do the centralized testing in South Korea rather than bringing the plane into Indonesian Aerospace.

Previously we should make the prototype in Indonesia, but since government hasnt given the money to complete the IFX production line in Indonesia, so the prototype is built in Korea, but I think it is a better plan to fasten the development program.

I have already explained it Yesterday here









KFX/IFX News and Development


Finally with the gears up ...



defence.pk


----------



## Pakde Wibu




----------



## Indos

*Here my respond on the video*

Making airplane consist of 2 part which is *design phase+ production* ( aerostructure parts + system integration + assembling ) *+ Testing phase*

That Korean engineers mentioned about* 40 Indonesian engineers that are currently in Korea*. They are in majority are technicians who are now in Korea to learn about production of fighter planes where we have to acknowledge that Indonesian Aerospace doesnt have much experience on it, despite Indonesian Aerospace is involved in refurbish and upgrade program of Indonesian F16 A/B in Falcon Star program. They are sent to Korea since August 2021. The news can be seen in KFX/IFX thread, I also put the photo of them on the thread, they are young and look like sending young technicians are intended for regeneration program.

The number should be around 100 in the end of 2021 but we know the number is a compromise since defence minister hasnt pay their financial obligation during that time. There is no budget as well to send management team to Korea as before we had them there. It is Defense Ministry program by the way so the budget should be from them.






*Korean has experience in fighter production *

Korean has made American fighter like F16 for many years, it is right. Korean has huge experience in* production of the fighter aircraft. *In term of manufacturing the fighter planes we are indeed learning from Korean. And from the technicians we send to Korea they are young ones, which means we send them to study there.

In term of design of T50 Golden Eagle/ FA50 they get huge helped from Lockheed Martin and according to Indonesian design engineer that I know who are involved in KF21 program, Korean buy Lockheed Martin design on FA50, so basically the design is the work of LM design engineers. Of course Korean engineers are also involved in the program but I believe they are there to learn. That is what I know from Indonesian engineer that I know that have also been in Korea. As we know, LM can also manufacture T50 Golden Eagle in USA as they are proposing it before to be inducted into US Air Force where the tender winner is Boeing.

*Design phase*

For design phase Indonesian Aerospace is reported to have 114 Indonesian design engineers there as July 2019 which is reported by Korean media Yonhap in October 2019. Indonesian design engineers went back home in March 2020, after design phase is completed in September 2019.

Indonesian Aerospace has already worked for KF21 program since the start of program (Technology Development Phase)* in 2011* that also produce 2 design which is one of them (C103) has become basic design for KF21. C 109 is a refinement of C103 design. During first development phase there are only ADD Korea and Indonesian Aerospace + ITB (one of Indonesian state university) + some Indonesian Airforce pilots.






Program KFX/IFX Dilanjutkan, Pemerintah Diminta Segera Memilih Desain


Angkasa Online - Majalah Aviasi dan Militer



web.archive.org














*11:49 October 07, 2019

"Despite such a delay in payment, the Indonesian side has continued to send its researchers to South Korea to take part in the development process," Rep. Kim Joong-ro of the minor opposition Bareunmirae Party said during a parliamentary audit into the administration, voicing concern about technology leaks.

As of July, 114 Indonesian engineers were sent to South Korea to work with Korea Aerospace Industries Co. (KAI), the country's sole aircraft manufacturer, to design and make a prototype of the fighter, according to a DAPA official.

Last month, DAPA confirmed that the design for the combat jet met all military requirements, allowing the project to go on to the next phase of constructing a prototype.*









Indonesia delays payment for S. Korea's fighter development project | Yonhap News Agency


SEOUL, Oct. 7 (Yonhap) -- Indonesia is in arrears on its payment obligations for a joint p...




en.yna.co.kr





-------------------------------------------------------

*The design completed in 2012 December (Before KAI Korea and Lockheed Martin join the program since 2016)*

2 Basic design of KFX/IFX C 100 and C 200 posted by credible South Korean Defense related blog, Naver in *2012.*






*Compare with the real plane*






*More about what happen during First Phase of development*






Program KFX/IFX Dilanjutkan, Pemerintah Diminta Segera Memilih Desain


Angkasa Online - Majalah Aviasi dan Militer



web.archive.org





*Transfer of technology*

Indonesian Aerospace is an airframer, similar like Boeing and Airbus, they dont make core technology like radar system and others, so in term of TOT it should be related to something related to airframer and for this KF21/IFX program it is very clear that TOT is about the airframe as KF21/IFX used advanced airframe. Here we can see in this






*About Data*

All of testing data will be shared to Indonesia, so it is not really a problematic to have the fifth prototype tested in Korea with Indonesian test pilots and some engineers that have already been there. Data related to system integration and system upgrade will also be shared. But of course with how Indonesian government behave which its payment contribution makes Korean needs to be careful and dont just give all the data before the payment is completed which is reasonable.

*What we can learn from the interview*

The interview is conducted 3 months ago before Indonesia restart the payment again around October-November this year as reported by Yonhap and other credible Korean media publication. It is for the consumption of Korean public who has reasonable resentment toward Indonesia government that is not serious on the payment commitment.

The interview in my opinion is intended to calm Korean public over possible Indonesian government never paid the cost until the development is over. So basically there is tendency of the Korean program manager to calm Korean public (who are not Aerospace engineers) over the possible Indonesian pulling out the program and he also try to make Korean public tolerate the present of Indonesian engineers amid Indonesian hasnt paid its financial contribution for almost 3 years.

*More about Indonesia participation in KF21/IFX program*









IFX Indonesian Fighter Experiment (KF21/IFX program)


This is thread about KF21/IFX program with Indonesia perspective and Indonesian media coverage using only credible media sources. There will be IFX prototype (KF21 prototype 5) being launched soon inshaAllah, so this thread will likely discuss Indonesian KF21 version. IFX prototype will be...



defence.pk


----------



## Super Falcon

Scorpene submarines on the Indonesian menu too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Super Falcon said:


> Scorpene submarines on the Indonesian menu too



Indonesia planning minister has approved Scorpene acquisition for one submarine in 2022 Green Book and two submarine in 2023 Blue book. But now lets Finance Minister decide, the ball is now in her.







While both F15 EX and FREEM acqusition havent been passing the Minister of Planning approval yet, which I hope they both shouldnt be passed. Too expensive and cannot face our future challenge while we have already had KF21/IFX program going on and PT PAL and Babcock cooperation with their frigates design (Arrowhead).


----------



## Super Falcon

Indos said:


> Indonesia planning minister has approved Scorpene acquisition for one submarine in 2022 Green Book and two submarine in 2023 Blue book. But now lets Finance Minister decide, the ball is now in her.
> 
> While both F15 EX and FREEM acqusition havent been passing the Minister of Planning approval yet, which I hope they both shouldnt passed. Too expensive and cannot face our future challenge.


Why not than Chinese jet here or F 16 Block 70


----------



## Indos

Super Falcon said:


> Why not than Chinese jet here or F 16 Block 70



Nope, China is our possible threat, the only country in our region that become our threat considering their superpower status and our dispute in SCS.

10 of our F 16 A/B has been undergoing refurbished and upgraded program (6 planes have already been refurbished and upgraded so far). Planning Ministry has approved another 23 F 16 C/D upgrade (waiting Finance Minister approval). Sukhoi and Hawk will be refurbished and upgrade (both Planning Minister and Finance Minister have agreed), while we are going to buy 12 -14 second hand Mirage 2000-5 from Qatar (It has been approved).

Planning Minister and Finance Minister also only approve another 12 Rafale to complete it into 1 squadron.

If you see them all, it is all interim and stop gap measure before we are manufacturing KF21/IFX starting in 2027/2028 inshaAllah.


----------



## Super Falcon

Indos said:


> Nope, China is our possible threat, the only country in our region that become our threat considering their superpower status and our dispute in SCS.
> 
> 10 of our F 16 A/B has been undergoing refurbished and upgraded program (6 planes have already been refurbished and upgraded so far). Planning Ministry has approved another 23 F 16 C/D upgrade (waiting Finance Minister approval). Sukhoi and Hawk will be refurbished and upgrade (both Planning Minister and Finance Minister have agreed), while we are going to buy second hand Mirage 2000-5 from Qatar (It has been approved).
> 
> Planning Minister and Finance Minister also only approve another 12 Rafale to complete it into 1 squadron.
> 
> If you see them all, it is all interim and stop gap measure before we are manufacturing KF21/IFX starting in 2027/2028 inshaAllah.


Agreed if if you choose them as your enemy today or tomorrow they will be next super power in region other major countries won't get much effect once china rule this region but they make sure Indonesia Vietnam and other small nation suffer more due to helping USA better save that day and be a part of future ruler and make same MOU with them


----------



## Indos

Super Falcon said:


> Agreed if if you choose them as your enemy today or tomorrow they will be next super power in region other major countries won't get much effect once china rule this region but they make sure Indonesia Vietnam and other small nation suffer more due to helping USA better save that day and be a part of future ruler and make same MOU with them



We never see them as enemy, but possible threat. We and China are friend. But it is reasonable to be careful and prepare for the worst. We also should be preparing another possible embargo from US and Western nations that maybe impossible for now due to power games of US vs China in the region, but who knows 20-30 years from now..........

That is why I am very pro program like KF21/IFX and other related program conducted by our local defense industry.

As China quote


----------



## Super Falcon

Indos said:


> We never see them as enemy, but possible threat. We and China are friend. But it is reasonable to be careful and prepare for the worst. We also should be preparing another possible embargo from US and Western nations that maybe impossible for now due to power games of US vs China in the region, but who knows 20-30 years from now..........
> 
> That is why I am very pro program like KF21/IFX and other related program conducted by our local defense industry.
> 
> As China quote
> 
> View attachment 900994


Sir if you buy a weapons from Chinese enemies they think you are allies of them as India so better avoid such systems which won't work if you need to fight against other us ally


----------



## Indos

Super Falcon said:


> Sir if you buy a weapons from Chinese enemies they think you are allies of them as India so better avoid such systems which won't work if you need to fight against other us ally



Indonesia also buy China weapons like some Shorad and UCAV MALE CH 4. We have 6 CH4 and another acquisition have been approved by Minister of Planning, but not yet approved by Minister of Finance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## J.Brody

Indos said:


> Indonesia planning minister has approved Scorpene acquisition for one submarine in 2022 Green Book and two submarine in 2023 Blue book. But now lets Finance Minister decide, the ball is now in her.
> 
> View attachment 900984
> 
> 
> While both F15 EX and FREEM acqusition havent been passing the Minister of Planning approval yet, which I hope they both shouldnt be passed. Too expensive and cannot face our future challenge while we have already had KF21/IFX program going on and PT PAL and Babcock cooperation with their frigates design (Arrowhead).



Bro i got that you really wanted KF-X, we all do.

But our Air Force posture is literally DYING right now and we need immediate options to enhance our AF posture. That being said All of these new Airframes will have their roles.

KF-X/IF-X to replace Hawk Series (and definitely this option will not be ready anytime soon not to mention combat proven)
Rafale to replace F-16 Squad
F-15EX definitely to replace ageing Sukhois (which now have become a regular hangar queen). F-15EX definitely if we decided to buy, will arrive much sooner than KF-X and we all know their reputation in the air already.
The key word is How fast we can get the armaments, you said it that we have immediate potential threat up north. do you think conflict will wait until we have KF-X/IF-X ready?

So why the fuss over EX and FREMM?

FREMM purchase is also related to timeline, just take example of our so called "Merah Putih Figate the ArrowHead 140", how long does they take to just cut the first steel? this is due to the ToT process and ship redesigning.

FREMM purchase arrangement, 4 will be built by fincantieri (no re-design) while the last 2 will be in PT PAL. At least we will have a good headway for the first 4 of the ships.


----------



## Indos

J.Brody said:


> Bro i got that you really wanted KF-X, we all do.
> 
> But our Air Force posture is literally DYING right now and we need immediate options to enhance our AF posture. That being said All of these new Airframes will have their roles.
> 
> KF-X/IF-X to replace Hawk Series (and definitely this option will not be ready anytime soon not to mention combat proven)
> Rafale to replace F-16 Squad
> F-15EX definitely to replace ageing Sukhois (which now have become a regular hangar queen). F-15EX definitely if we decided to buy, will arrive much sooner than KF-X and we all know their reputation in the air already.
> The key word is How fast we can get the armaments, you said it that we have immediate potential threat up north. do you think conflict will wait until we have KF-X/IF-X ready?
> 
> So why the fuss over EX and FREMM?
> 
> FREMM purchase is also related to timeline, just take example of our so called "Merah Putih Figate the ArrowHead 140", how long does they take to just cut the first steel? this is due to the ToT process and ship redesigning.
> 
> FREMM purchase arrangement, 4 will be built by fincantieri (no re-design) while the last 2 will be in PT PAL. At least we will have a good headway for the first 4 of the ships.



​

Budget constrain, we cannot take them all, it is not a secret anymore that our defense budget is always below 1 % of GDP. We have to select the acquisition plan wisely, economically, and strategically. We will see I think until 2023 November what our government will finally take.

My opinion is very rational, current Armed Force commander for example has the same opinion with me, he once criticizes Prabowo acquisition plan publicly in front of media right ? And next Armed Force commander is also stated the same not long ago.

Defense budget next year is also not much different with current defense budget where we are having difficulty to pay our financial contribution for KF21/IFX program. Prabowo wants to solve this by using Korean loan, but our planning minister against it, he wants the payment is taken directly from Defense Ministry budget, without foreign loan backing just like what happened in previous payments. The document over this has already been leaked.

For next year Indonesia is reported to do the payment again around 30 million USD in 2023, but that amount is too small compared to overall Indonesia obligation. It shows even without F15 EX, FREEM, and scorpene order our defense budget is already showing difficulty to pay our financial obligation for KF21/IFX program. From those three I mentioned, I prefer picking scorpene acquisition since the submarine will be built in Indonesia and there is cooperation with battery technology as well. 

---------------------------------------------

MILITARY SPENDING IN ASIA​16 Jun 2022
_How much do Asian countries spend on their military?_

*Asia Military Spending, Percentage to GDP*


----------



## Indos

*Wise choice*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597161749186502656


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Budget constrain, we cannot take them all, it is not a secret anymore that our defense budget is always below 1 % of GDP. We have to select the acquisition plan wisely, economically, and strategically. We will see I think until 2023 November what our government will finally take.
> 
> My opinion is very rational, current Armed Force commander for example has the same opinion with me, he once criticizes Prabowo acquisition plan publicly in front of media right ? And next Armed Force commander is also stated the same not long ago.








Armed Force Commander Suggests to Minister of Defense Prabowo Regarding Defense Equipment Acquisition, Be Realistic According to Budget that government has provided


----------



## Indos

Securing President recent visit to Kalimantan island


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597501169060179969


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596045107870199808


----------



## Indos

Two Indonesian soldiers get seven months' jail for gay sex


JAKARTA (AFP): Two Indonesian soldiers have been given a seven-month jail term for having gay sex, which is banned by the nation's military as "inappropriate behaviour".




www.thestar.com.my


----------



## Indos

Pakistani PM extends condolences​
Wednesday, 30 Nov 2022

PAKISTANI Prime Minister Shahbaz Sharif has extended condolences to Indonesian President Joko Widodo over the loss of precious lives and assets in a deadly earthquake jolting Indonesia, according to a statement issued by the prime minister’s office.

In a telephone conversation held with the Indonesian president on Monday, the Pakistani prime minister expressed solidarity with the people of Indonesia.

“The people of Pakistan could feel the anguish of their Indonesian brothers and sisters, having recently suffered immensely due to natural calamities,” the statement quoted Sharif as saying.

Thanking the Indonesian president for the assistance provided by his government for the victims of floods in Pakistan, the prime minister offered to extend Pakistan’s support for relief efforts underway in Indonesia in the wake of the deadly earthquake, said the statement. — Xinhua









Pakistani PM extends condolences


PAKISTANI Prime Minister Shahbaz Sharif has extended condolences to Indonesian President Joko Widodo over the loss of precious lives and assets in a deadly earthquake jolting Indonesia, according to a statement issued by the prime minister’s office.




www.thestar.com.my


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *My take on next Indonesia President*
> 
> Regarding next Indonesia President, I expect it will likely be between Ganjar Pranowo and Anies Baswedan. Prabowo is in second place based on majority of 2022 survey. His popularity is in decreasing mode as last year he was still the most popular candidate for President.
> 
> I think after Anies is backed by Nasdem Party and then soon will likely be endorsed by Demokrat and PKS Parties as well, his popularity will likely be boosted and I expect in middle of November survey (the result will be released in December 2022) he will likely sit in the second place after Ganjar Pranowo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia’s young voters set to pick change over ‘old elite’ Prabowo: Survey
> 
> 
> The younger generation would choose either Central Java Governor Ganjar or outgoing Jakarta Governor Anies as their president. Read more at straitstimes.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.straitstimes.com



AlhamduliLLAH, the trend seems to be going in line with both my prediction and expectation. Charta Politika is quite credible, although I rate Indikator and LSI as the most credible survey company in Indonesia.

*Here my prediction on those three people

Ganjar* : He will likely follow Jokowi policy in economy and defense. His chance is only with Golkar/PPP/PAN coalition. PDI-P is unlikely to support him. So far he is not allowed to talk about Presidency by his party, so we dont know his plan on both economy and defense, but due to Jokowi support on him, his policy is likely pretty similar on how Jokowi administration policy on both economic and defense.

For defense, maybe will be more similar with Jokowi first term as there is no Prabowo as Defense Minister anymore in his possible administration. Larger spending on defense in the second Jokowi administration shows Jokowi tolerance as he had brough Prabowo into his ruling coalition.

Jokowi also has big tendency to support local defense industry in term of the acquisition. It can be seen on the first term acquisition tendency, he is regarded as very pro local products and his administration tries so hard to improve and grow local product sales on Government spending and SOE spending.

*Anies* : He will likely have different economic policy, not focusing too much on infrastructure as like Jokowi, I dont know the rest of policy but as Academic Professor he may have more willingness on Research program. For defense I see more research and more support for KF21/IFX program will likely be pursuit as Demokrat party is also part of Anies supporter and it is under Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono in 2009 that the program is started (MOU).

*Prabowo* : I dont know about his economic plan, but for defense it will likely be crazy, I mean his previous proposal that is rejected by Jokowi and his economic team could be executed under his Presidency
-----------------------------------------------

*Charta Politika Survey: Presidential Candidate Rivalry Purses Two Names, Ganjar and Anies *​
*Kompas.com- 30/11/2022, 11:01 PM




*

JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com- Charta Politika's latest survey of presidential candidates (capres) ranks Ganjar Pranowo as the figure with the highest electability. The electoral rate of the Governor of Central Java reached 32.6 percent. Then, in second place is former DKI Jakarta Governor Anies Baswedan whose electability rose to 23.1 percent.

Anies managed to shift Prabowo Subianto to third place. The electability of the Gerindra Party Chairman fell to 22.0 percent. Anies' Electability Surpasses Prabowo, Now Second Only to Ganjar Executive Director of Charta Politika Yunarto Wijaya said that the competition for presidential candidates in the future was reduced to only two names, namely Ganjar and Anies.

"It tends to purse instead of talking about three names, my speculation will be narrowed to Ganjar and Anies," said Yunarto in the Charta Politika Indonesia YouTube show, Tuesday (29/11/2022). Although Prabowo's figure is still in great demand, Yunarto said, data shows that the names Ganjar and Anies dominate in various regions. According to Yunarto, this situation cannot be separated from the history of the 2014 and 2019 Presidential Elections (Pilpres) which confronted Jokowi with Prabowo.

*The figure of Ganjar is now the most closely imaged as Jokowi's successor. Meanwhile, the figure who is synonymous with the antithesis of the president is no longer Prabowo, but Anies. Therefore, it is not surprising that now public support has strengthened to Ganjar and Anies, while Prabowo has begun to be marginalized. "The tendency to control this territory is starting to narrow down to two names," Yunarto said.*

Apart from these names, there are several other figures who also have the potential to become presidential candidates. West Java Governor Ridwan Kamil ranked fourth in the survey with an electability of 5.6 percent.

Then successively there were the names of the Chairman of the Democratic Party Agus Harimurti Yudhoyono aka AHY (3.5 percent), the Minister of Tourism and Creative Economy Sandiaga Uno (2.0 percent), and the Governor of East Java Khofifah Indar Parawansa (1.6 percent).

Then, in eighth place and so on, there is the figure of the Speaker of the House of Representatives of the Republic of Indonesia Puan Maharani (1.6 percent), Chairman of the Golkar Party Airlangga Hartarto (1.5 percent), and Minister of SOEs Erick Thohir (1.4 percent).

*The Charta Politika survey was held on November 4-12, 2022. The survey uses the face-to-face interview method.*

Editor : Fitria Chusna Farisa









Survei Charta Politika: Persaingan Kandidat Capres Mengerucut ke Dua Nama, Ganjar dan Anies


'Cenderung akan mengerucut bukan lagi berbicara mengenai tiga nama, spekulasi saya ini akan mengerucut kepada Ganjar dan Anies,' kata Yunarto.




nasional.kompas.com


----------



## 182

Indos said:


> This is the 5th prototype for Indonesia. I suspect there will be another ceremony for this prototype and there will be several Indonesian high officials invited for the ceremony.
> 
> I think they cover the Indonesian flag due to protect the Indonesian flag from any thing, this shows Korean respect on Indonesia and carefully care the flag cleanness before the possible ceremony take place. The flag, I think, being put on the body using sticker and they will release the sticker when the ceremony will be held, so not releasing the sticker sooner is mean to protect it from anything that can make the flag not look perfect and clean during the possible ceremony event (IFX roll out ceremony).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 900575
















agred. there's no flag removed only temporary-covered, and i found that our MINDEF-Logo still there.
check arrow-point

for me, it's KAI own private ceremony to welcome their president visit. look at the stage not only KF-21 there also TA-50 golden eagles even ballistic missiles truck mini mock-up.
so, why people baperan lol.
remember pindad did the same too with medium tank harimau, i'll show y'all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

182 said:


> View attachment 901622
> 
> 
> View attachment 901623
> View attachment 901624
> 
> 
> agred. there's no flag removed only temporary-covered, and i found that our MINDEF-Logo still there.
> check arrow-point
> 
> for me, it's KAI own private ceremony to welcome their president visit. look at the stage not only KF-21 there also TA-50 golden eagles even ballistic missiles truck mini mock-up.
> so, why people baperan lol.
> remember pindad did the same too with medium tank harimau, i'll show y'all
> 
> 
> View attachment 901902
> 
> View attachment 901903
> View attachment 901904



Talking about fifth prototype (Indonesian IFX) will be tested in Korea and only will be given to Indonesia once the program reach type certificate in late 2026 or beginning of 2027 inshaAllah is not a news from me as I have stated long time ago around July, and this is why we send several test pilots there









IFX Indonesian Fighter Experiment (KF21/IFX program)


This is thread about KF21/IFX program with Indonesia perspective and Indonesian media coverage using only credible media sources. There will be IFX prototype (KF21 prototype 5) being launched soon inshaAllah, so this thread will likely discuss Indonesian KF21 version. IFX prototype will be...



defence.pk





Many Indonesian haters would like to see Indonesia kick out from the program, they have already made many comments over that for quite long. We have already seen it in FB, YT comment, or defense forum. Indonesia which is part of the developer is something that they dont want to see.


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> AlhamduliLLAH, the trend seems to be going in line with both my prediction and expectation. Charta Politika is quite credible, although I rate Indikator and LSI as the most credible survey company in Indonesia.
> 
> *Here my prediction on those three people
> 
> Ganjar* : He will likely follow Jokowi policy in economy and defense. His chance is only with Golkar/PPP/PAN coalition. PDI-P is unlikely to support him. So far he is not allowed to talk about Presidency by his party, so we dont know his plan on both economy and defense, but due to Jokowi support on him, his policy is likely pretty similar on how Jokowi administration policy on both economic and defense.
> 
> For defense, maybe will be more similar with Jokowi first term as there is no Prabowo as Defense Minister anymore in his possible administration. Larger spending on defense in the second Jokowi administration shows Jokowi tolerance as he had brough Prabowo into his ruling coalition.
> 
> Jokowi also has big tendency to support local defense industry in term of the acquisition. It can be seen on the first term acquisition tendency, he is regarded as very pro local products and his administration tries so hard to improve and grow local product sales on Government spending and SOE spending.
> 
> *Anies* : He will likely have different economic policy, not focusing too much on infrastructure as like Jokowi, I dont know the rest of policy but as Academic Professor he may have more willingness on Research program. For defense I see more research and more support for KF21/IFX program will likely be pursuit as Demokrat party is also part of Anies supporter and it is under Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono in 2009 that the program is started (MOU).
> 
> *Prabowo* : I dont know about his economic plan, but for defense it will likely be crazy, I mean his previous proposal that is rejected by Jokowi and his economic team could be executed under his Presidency
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> *Charta Politika Survey: Presidential Candidate Rivalry Purses Two Names, Ganjar and Anies *​
> *Kompas.com- 30/11/2022, 11:01 PM
> 
> View attachment 901761
> *
> 
> JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com- Charta Politika's latest survey of presidential candidates (capres) ranks Ganjar Pranowo as the figure with the highest electability. The electoral rate of the Governor of Central Java reached 32.6 percent. Then, in second place is former DKI Jakarta Governor Anies Baswedan whose electability rose to 23.1 percent.
> 
> Anies managed to shift Prabowo Subianto to third place. The electability of the Gerindra Party Chairman fell to 22.0 percent. Anies' Electability Surpasses Prabowo, Now Second Only to Ganjar Executive Director of Charta Politika Yunarto Wijaya said that the competition for presidential candidates in the future was reduced to only two names, namely Ganjar and Anies.
> 
> "It tends to purse instead of talking about three names, my speculation will be narrowed to Ganjar and Anies," said Yunarto in the Charta Politika Indonesia YouTube show, Tuesday (29/11/2022). Although Prabowo's figure is still in great demand, Yunarto said, data shows that the names Ganjar and Anies dominate in various regions. According to Yunarto, this situation cannot be separated from the history of the 2014 and 2019 Presidential Elections (Pilpres) which confronted Jokowi with Prabowo.
> 
> *The figure of Ganjar is now the most closely imaged as Jokowi's successor. Meanwhile, the figure who is synonymous with the antithesis of the president is no longer Prabowo, but Anies. Therefore, it is not surprising that now public support has strengthened to Ganjar and Anies, while Prabowo has begun to be marginalized. "The tendency to control this territory is starting to narrow down to two names," Yunarto said.*
> 
> Apart from these names, there are several other figures who also have the potential to become presidential candidates. West Java Governor Ridwan Kamil ranked fourth in the survey with an electability of 5.6 percent.
> 
> Then successively there were the names of the Chairman of the Democratic Party Agus Harimurti Yudhoyono aka AHY (3.5 percent), the Minister of Tourism and Creative Economy Sandiaga Uno (2.0 percent), and the Governor of East Java Khofifah Indar Parawansa (1.6 percent).
> 
> Then, in eighth place and so on, there is the figure of the Speaker of the House of Representatives of the Republic of Indonesia Puan Maharani (1.6 percent), Chairman of the Golkar Party Airlangga Hartarto (1.5 percent), and Minister of SOEs Erick Thohir (1.4 percent).
> 
> *The Charta Politika survey was held on November 4-12, 2022. The survey uses the face-to-face interview method.*
> 
> Editor : Fitria Chusna Farisa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Survei Charta Politika: Persaingan Kandidat Capres Mengerucut ke Dua Nama, Ganjar dan Anies
> 
> 
> 'Cenderung akan mengerucut bukan lagi berbicara mengenai tiga nama, spekulasi saya ini akan mengerucut kepada Ganjar dan Anies,' kata Yunarto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nasional.kompas.com



LSI has released his recent report. I put it here because it is important to see future Indonesian defense acquisition program. 

Anies Baswedan's Electability Rises, LSI Director: 40% of Prabowo Voters Switch​Story from Theophilus Ifan Sucipto•Yesterday 

Jakarta: Executive Director of the Indonesian Survey Institute (LSI) Djayadi Hanan analyzed the increasing electability of nasdem party presidential candidate Anies Baswedan. Anies' electability even shifted PrabowoSubianto's position.

"Prabowo's voters still have the majority of Prabowo but maybe around 40 percent have (switched to Anies)," said Djayadi at the MGN Complex, West Jakarta, Wednesday, November 30, 2022.

Djayadi said during 2014-2019 Anies was considered one camp with Prabowo. So the people who voted fo rAnies were many of Prabowo's voters in 2019.

"Prabowo's (electability) tends to stagnate because his popularity has been pegged and his voice has been taken by Anies a lot," he said.

Djayadi could not predict whether Prabowo's voter migration to Anies would continue until 2024. It depends on Prabowo's response to the phenomenon.

Also how Anies' efforts increase popularity and closeness to the community," he said.

In addition, Djayadi said that Anies' electability soared because it was the first time he fought in the presidential election (pilpres). So the room to increase support is even greater.

"In terms of popularity, he (Anies) is still in the 80 percent range. With Anies active after becoming governor, his popularity level is getting higher," he explained.

Anies' electability increased by more than 23 percent. This is based on the Charta Politikasurvey.

"There is an increase (electability) in Mas Anies Baswedan from (survey) September 20.6 percent, now to 23.1 percent," said Charta Politika Executive Director Yunarto Wijaya in a survey release in Jakarta, Tuesday, November 29, 2022.

Yunarto said the increase in electability shifted Prabowo Subianto's position, which has now dropped to third place. Prabowo's electability reached 24.4 in the September 2022 survey but has now dropped to 22 percent.

"As a momentum, there was a 2.5 percent increase in the effect of the NasDem declaration or post-declaration and enough to overtake Mr. Prabowo," he said.



Elektabilitas Anies Baswedan Meningkat, Direktur LSI: 40% Pemilih Prabowo Beralih


----------



## Indos

*Breaking News*, Indonesia United Coalition (KIB-Golkar, PAN, PPP) is determined to see Golkar current leader, Airlangga, as President candidate. If PDI-P doesnt put Ganjar as its President candidate, then Anies Baswedan probability to become President of Indonesia starting in November 2024 is higher.

In term of defense, it means possibility to see many changes policy could potentially happen since Anies Baswedan will likely be different with both Jokowi and Prabowo in term of its defense policy. AHY (Agus Yudhoyono, former President SBY son) as Demokrat leader, part of Anies coalition, could potentially be Minister of Defense under Anies possible administration. He is US Military educated and served in Military (Army-Kostrad) before resigning and active in politics.






----------------------------

AHY met with several Australian government and parliament leaders Today













AHY bertemu pemerintah dan pimpinan politik Australia


Ketua Umum Partai Demokrat Agus Harimurti Yudhoyono (AHY) bertemu sejumlah pemimpin politik dan pemerintah Australia dalam rangkaian kunjungan di Sydney, ...




www.antaranews.com


----------



## 182

Navy, shipbuilder build warship, patrol boat in Batam​



The physical construction of TNI AL warship in Batam, Riau Islands ANTARA/HO-Dinas Penerangan TNI AL


Manufacturing of the fast patrol boat PC 40 and warships KAL 28 that use domestic components is not merely aimed at improving TNI AL's capability but also at reflecting the concrete step and commitment of TNI AL in ensuring the success of the govern

Batam, Riau Islands (ANTARA) - The Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) is cooperating with a domestic shipbuilding company in building two warships and a 40-meter fast patrol boat

The two warships are being built in the dockyard of PT Citra Shipyard in Batam, Riau Islands, the naval chief of staff's assistant for planning and budgeting Rear Admiral Irwan Isnurwanto, noted in a written statement released on Wednesday,

"Manufacturing of the fast patrol boat PC 40 and warships KAL 28 that use domestic components is not merely aimed at improving TNI AL's capability but also at reflecting the concrete step and commitment of TNI AL in ensuring the success of the government's program in developing self-reliance in the defense industry and the utilization of domestic products," he noted.

He said PT Citra Shipyard is one of the several domestic shipbuilders appointed by TNI AL to produce warships in the 2022-2023 budget year.

Manufacturing of the ships is the realization of Naval Chief of Staff Admiral Yudo Margono's priority program to increase TNI AL's fleet, he remarked.

"It is an essential part of the program to modernize alutsista (primary weapons system) that is one of the priorities in the development of TNI AL," he stated.





"The physical construction of PC 40m and KAL 28 kicked off today to become the essential component of TNI AL in the future and meet the demand, mandate, and expectation of the state and nation to realize defense and security and protect the marine interests of the nation and state," he remarked.


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> LSI has released his recent report. I put it here because it is important to see future Indonesian defense acquisition program.
> 
> Anies Baswedan's Electability Rises, LSI Director: 40% of Prabowo Voters Switch​Story from Theophilus Ifan Sucipto•Yesterday
> 
> Jakarta: Executive Director of the Indonesian Survey Institute (LSI) Djayadi Hanan analyzed the increasing electability of nasdem party presidential candidate Anies Baswedan. Anies' electability even shifted PrabowoSubianto's position.
> 
> "Prabowo's voters still have the majority of Prabowo but maybe around 40 percent have (switched to Anies)," said Djayadi at the MGN Complex, West Jakarta, Wednesday, November 30, 2022.
> 
> Djayadi said during 2014-2019 Anies was considered one camp with Prabowo. So the people who voted fo rAnies were many of Prabowo's voters in 2019.
> 
> "Prabowo's (electability) tends to stagnate because his popularity has been pegged and his voice has been taken by Anies a lot," he said.
> 
> Djayadi could not predict whether Prabowo's voter migration to Anies would continue until 2024. It depends on Prabowo's response to the phenomenon.
> 
> Also how Anies' efforts increase popularity and closeness to the community," he said.
> 
> In addition, Djayadi said that Anies' electability soared because it was the first time he fought in the presidential election (pilpres). So the room to increase support is even greater.
> 
> "In terms of popularity, he (Anies) is still in the 80 percent range. With Anies active after becoming governor, his popularity level is getting higher," he explained.
> 
> Anies' electability increased by more than 23 percent. This is based on the Charta Politikasurvey.
> 
> "There is an increase (electability) in Mas Anies Baswedan from (survey) September 20.6 percent, now to 23.1 percent," said Charta Politika Executive Director Yunarto Wijaya in a survey release in Jakarta, Tuesday, November 29, 2022.
> 
> Yunarto said the increase in electability shifted Prabowo Subianto's position, which has now dropped to third place. Prabowo's electability reached 24.4 in the September 2022 survey but has now dropped to 22 percent.
> 
> "As a momentum, there was a 2.5 percent increase in the effect of the NasDem declaration or post-declaration and enough to overtake Mr. Prabowo," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> Elektabilitas Anies Baswedan Meningkat, Direktur LSI: 40% Pemilih Prabowo Beralih



Indikator, the most trusted survey company in Indonesia that I also have witnessed since I already follow politics since my younger age shows Anies is almost ahead of Ganjar. There is Anies euphoria I would say going on after he is endorsed publicly from Nasional Democrat Party (Nasdem). The other survey company where I have highly trust is LSI (Lembaga Survey Indonesia)

I would say possibly bright future for KF21/IFX program if Anies wins as there is Democrat party inside the coalition where the party is highly supportive on the program since the founder, SBY, is the one who initiate the program after South Korea asked Indonesia to join the program in 2009. Democrat party recent survey also shows good result as the most popular party under Anies Baswedan party coalition (Nasdem, Demokrat, PKS)

In term of acquisition, the program has already been backed by the law but his possible raising to power will likely make the financing on our financial obligation and the investment on the production facility will be much easier than current Jokowi administration.

-------------------------------------------------

*Indikator latest survey*


*The result in the simulation of three names, Ganjar Pranowo achieved 33.9 percent.

Followed by Anies Baswedan with 32.2 percent, who beat Prabowo Subianto by getting 23.9 percent.

In this survey, the total sample was 1,220 people, who came from all provinces who were proportionally distributed.

Assuming a simple random sampling method, the sample size of 1,220 respondents had a margin of error (MoE) of about 2.9 percent at a 95 percent confidence level.

While the survey was conducted on October 30 - November 5, 2022.*



Anies Makin Tersorot, Kini Kalahkan Elektabilitas Prabowo, Begini Kata Peneliti Indikator Politik


----------



## Cromwell

Old Cromwell has returned 😀😀, where's everyone ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Cromwell said:


> Old Cromwell has returned 😀😀, where's everyone ?



Nice to see you back, waiting your insider information to be posted here soon.....

Older member like @nufix and @Reashot Xigwin are always active in here by the way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cromwell

Indos said:


> Nice to see you back, waiting your insider information to be posted here soon.....
> 
> Older member like @nufix and @Reashot Xigwin are always active in here by the way


I'm not an insider though my other works often crosspath with defence related issue, i only share what i know.





It's a long term commitment we have signed years ago and there's no retreat from this. KF-21 Boramae for TNI-AU must go on, but how many exactly we are planning ? 3 Squadrons ( 50 units ) ? Well i'm satisfied enough if we can keep the commitment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Cromwell said:


> I'm not an insider though my other works often crosspath with defence related issue, i only share what i know.
> 
> View attachment 902846
> 
> It's a long term commitment we have signed years ago and there's no retreat from this. KF-21 Boramae for TNI-AU must go on, but how many exactly we are planning ? 3 Squadrons ( 50 units ) ? Well i'm satisfied enough if we can keep the commitment



The minimum we should order is 48, but of course we can order many more like 100 or more for instant and those 100 planes will be built in Indonesian Aerospace. Just for information, Indonesia is not buying production license (in licensing there is maximum plane that we can produce in the country), but we are part of developer with 20 % stake and have been inside the program since the start of development with both engineers and financing as we all know. The same like CN 235, the different is that for CN235 our stake is greater at 50%.


*17 billion USD excess Fund*

I would say our country is now in transition period with focus more on the economy and infrastructure. Basically government has around 17 billion USD excess fund taken from this year and will be used for facing 2023 economic challenge and this is to make sure that our budget deficit will be less than 3 % of GDP as target. Any way our budget deficit until November this year has already been less than 1 % of GDP, AlhamduliLLAH.

Despite having that large available money, our Finance Minister doesnt just pay all our KF21/IFX program financial obligation because I see current administration as very economic centric and very discipline as KF21/IFX program is Defense Ministry program, so the payment should come from that particular ministry, regardless Finance Ministy has extra available money for this year and next year, although next year payment could be larger than 30 million USD if Finance Ministry is agree on that. If 2023 condition is also as robust as this year, I predict 2024 payment will likely be quite big.

Any way, this year is extra ordinary, I mean we would likely to see Indonesia trade surplus exceeding German trade surplus this year, as German is in the second position after China in last year surplus. In addition, economic institution like OECD, World Bank, and IMF have predicted Indonesia economy to be around 5 % next year.

*2030 Defense Budget projection*

By seeing on their estimate, it shows that Indonesia economy will likely accelerate further in term of its economic power relatives to other G20 countries except for India. Indonesian economy is supported by cheaper and more available energy, huge human power, huge market with domestic spending at around 52 % of GDP, and as soon as Jokowi administration is over, all of the infrastructure, EV ecosystem grand plan, and Omnibus Law full implementation, very possible political stability with more mature democratic system, will likely boost the economy further. 

When KF21/IFX program starts its mass manufacturing phase in Indonesian Aerospace in 2027 or 2028 inshaAllah, then Indonesia nominal GDP is predicted to have already reached around 2 trillion USD, currently our economy is still at 1.2 trillion USD (2022 estimate). Our defense budget in 2030 will likely be doubled compared to current figure at 9.3 billion USD.

*2030 GDP estimate based on latest update (October 2022)*


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

Indonesian Air Force Dassault Falcon 7x
F-HJCP






Indonesian Air Force Dassault Falcon 8x
F-HSRI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

CZECHOSLOVAK GROUP

@CSG_HOLDING
Poprvé v naší historii jsme získali zakázku na integraci systému protivzdušné obrany a komplet balistických raket.
Naše EXCALIBUR INTERNATIONAL získala tuto zakázku pro armádu v Indonésii. Cena obou projektů přesahuje 500 milionů eur.
11:32 PM · Dec 5, 2022





For the first time in our history, we won an order for the integration of an air defense system and a set of ballistic missiles.
Our EXCALIBUR INTERNATIONAL won this order for the army in Indonesia.
The price of both projects exceeds 500 million euros.

congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Central Government will build 1600 houses for those Earthquake victims in Cianjur, West Java.

Jokowi visited Cianjur Yesterday















Saat Presiden Tinjau Pembangunan Rumah Tahan Gempa di Cianjur


----------



## 182

PT PAL Indonesia Develops New Warship Products with Modern Technology

(Jakarta, 03 November 2022) After the success of product development from Fast Patrol Boat (FPB) to Fast Missile Boats (KCR), now PT PAL Indonesia as the lead integrator is collaborating with national shipyards PT Lundin in developing the newest warship, Light Attack Ship (KSR) type




Indonesian Minister of Defense Mr. Prabowo Subianto and Chief of Staff of the Navy Mr. Yudo Margono witnessed the signing of the collaboration between PT PAL Indonesia, Kongsberg, and PT Lundin


----------



## 182

Navy News - PENGANUGERAHAN BREVET KEHORMATAN HIU KENCANA ​


----------



## 182

*PAL Appoints Yodya Karya to Manage PMN(State Equity Participation) Project Construction Management*

Surabaya, 11 February 2022) PT PAL Indonesia continues to make various efforts to prepare for the construction of physical facilities for the Submarine Infrastructure Development project. The project was funded from the addition of State Equity Participation (PMN) which was received in 2021. Submarine Infrastructure Development aims to increase the capability of PAL from previously being able to carry out joint sections so that they can carry out whole local production in the country.




submarine hangar facilities from State Equity Participation(PMN) 2015

To ensure project implementation goes according to plan, PAL appointed PT Yodya Karya (Persero) to manage Construction Management. 
Furthermore, from the appointment, a Construction Management contract was signed between PAL and Yodya Karya today. The event was attended by Director of PT Yodya Karya (Persero) along with other stakeholders. The signing of the contract was carried out by the PAL Management Transformation SEVP with the Director of PT Yodya Karya (Persero).







plan for adding submarine shiplift, Glassfiber Reinforced Plastic (GRP) Shop, Painting Shop, Blasting Shop, Torpedo Shop facilities through State Equity Participation(PMN) 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600114869340352514


----------



## Indos

*Cutting Steel of 2 Arrowhead based design frigates by PT PAL Indonesia. Friday, 9 December 2022. Surabaya, East Java.*


----------



## Indos

Indonesian police paramilitary force, Brimob, with criminal suspect.

The photo shows Gegana unit which also has focus on anti-terrorism and bomb/Chemical thread


----------



## Indos

Why he said less likely ?

Answer : Because Indonesia has Defense Law that protect local defense industry product. Tempest will compete with KFX/ IFX program.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601305179294343170


----------



## Indos

*KOPASGAT, INDONESIA AIR FORCE UNIT *

Recent anti-terror drill

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toke115

🇰🇷 🤝🇵🇱





Poland announced its intentions to participate in the KF-21 project







bulgarianmilitary.com






Poland announced its intentions to participate in the KF-21 project
By Boyko Nikolov on December 9, 2022

WARSAW ($1=4.43 Polish Zlotys) — “I will be happy if we can participate in the Korean KF-21 fighter project,” said Mr. Sebastian Hwawek, head of PGZ, the largest state organization of the defense industry in Poland.

“If we establish a production line for KF-21 components in Poland, we will be able to offer sales strongly to our neighbors as part of the European Union,” Mr. Hwawek said in an exclusive interview with a Polish magazine on March 29. Thus, for the first time, a high-ranking Polish official officially announced his intention to participate in the South Korean KF-21 project.

After the decision to purchase the K2 tank, the K9 self-propelled howitzer, the K239 multi-barrel rocket launcher, and the FA-50 light attack aircraft, KF-21 Poland is likely to become an important partner for the entry of the KF-21 into the European market.

KF-21 first fly
The KF-21, which successfully made its first flight in July, is being developed in partnership with Indonesia, but Indonesia is at loggerheads with South Korea over paying only a fraction of its promised development contributions. PGZ, which has 31 defense companies, is negotiating with local companies for the local production of weapons that are slated to be exported to Poland.

A Director of Arms Policy at the Ministry of Defense in charge of arms procurement for the Polish Army said in an interview with the Polish Ministry of Defense on March 28, “Establishing a consortium or joint venture for Korean weapons in Poland will help boost the Polish regional economy and reducing long-distance transportation costs. Through strong industrial partnerships and cooperation, Poland can become a hub for the production and support of Korean weapons.”

KF-21 Boramae
The launch ceremony of the KF-21, the production of the first part of which began in February 2019, took place on April 9, 2021. After the first prototype, which was completed in about 2.5 years, the first flight was made in July 2022 .and after a successful flight, the KF-21 proved itself.

In addition, the South Korean armed forces also require an aircraft carrier model, and in this context, Korea Aerospace Industries [KAI] is working on a new model called the KF-21N. In addition to the folding-type wing structure, the landing gear suitable for the catapult and the launch system is some of the new features added to the KF-21 in response to the requirements of the Korean Navy. Among the information announced in the introduction is that it is suitable for CATOBAR and STOBAR tracks.

The KF-21, a 4.5 generation fighter, is expected to fly at a maximum speed of Mach 1.81, a range of 2,900 km, and a weight of 7,700 kg. The fighter will contain 10 missile stations and fuel tanks. It will also be able to carry a variety of air-to-air missiles, including the Meteor.


----------



## Indos

Yonif Para Raider 503/Mayangkara






Batalyon Infanteri Mekanis 201/Jaya Yudha














Battalion Infantry 5 Marinir (Marine force)


----------



## 182

toke115 said:


> 🇰🇷 🤝🇵🇱
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland announced its intentions to participate in the KF-21 project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bulgarianmilitary.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland announced its intentions to participate in the KF-21 project
> By Boyko Nikolov on December 9, 2022
> 
> WARSAW ($1=4.43 Polish Zlotys) — “I will be happy if we can participate in the Korean KF-21 fighter project,” said Mr. Sebastian Hwawek, head of PGZ, the largest state organization of the defense industry in Poland.
> 
> “If we establish a production line for KF-21 components in Poland, we will be able to offer sales strongly to our neighbors as part of the European Union,” Mr. Hwawek said in an exclusive interview with a Polish magazine on March 29. Thus, for the first time, a high-ranking Polish official officially announced his intention to participate in the South Korean KF-21 project.
> 
> After the decision to purchase the K2 tank, the K9 self-propelled howitzer, the K239 multi-barrel rocket launcher, and the FA-50 light attack aircraft, KF-21 Poland is likely to become an important partner for the entry of the KF-21 into the European market.
> 
> KF-21 first fly
> The KF-21, which successfully made its first flight in July, is being developed in partnership with Indonesia, but Indonesia is at loggerheads with South Korea over paying only a fraction of its promised development contributions. PGZ, which has 31 defense companies, is negotiating with local companies for the local production of weapons that are slated to be exported to Poland.
> 
> A Director of Arms Policy at the Ministry of Defense in charge of arms procurement for the Polish Army said in an interview with the Polish Ministry of Defense on March 28, “Establishing a consortium or joint venture for Korean weapons in Poland will help boost the Polish regional economy and reducing long-distance transportation costs. Through strong industrial partnerships and cooperation, Poland can become a hub for the production and support of Korean weapons.”
> 
> KF-21 Boramae
> The launch ceremony of the KF-21, the production of the first part of which began in February 2019, took place on April 9, 2021. After the first prototype, which was completed in about 2.5 years, the first flight was made in July 2022 .and after a successful flight, the KF-21 proved itself.
> 
> In addition, the South Korean armed forces also require an aircraft carrier model, and in this context, Korea Aerospace Industries [KAI] is working on a new model called the KF-21N. In addition to the folding-type wing structure, the landing gear suitable for the catapult and the launch system is some of the new features added to the KF-21 in response to the requirements of the Korean Navy. Among the information announced in the introduction is that it is suitable for CATOBAR and STOBAR tracks.
> 
> The KF-21, a 4.5 generation fighter, is expected to fly at a maximum speed of Mach 1.81, a range of 2,900 km, and a weight of 7,700 kg. The fighter will contain 10 missile stations and fuel tanks. It will also be able to carry a variety of air-to-air missiles, including the Meteor.


Airbus D&S CEO discuss aerospace industry cooperation with Korean Industry and Energy Minister Lee Chang-yang​
Trade, Industry and Energy Minister Lee Chang-yang and Airbus Defense and Space (D&S) CEO Michael Schoellhorn met on November 16 at the Government Complex Seoul to discuss measures to strengthen the aerospace and defense industry.

Airbus D&S is a division of Airbus SE, the European multinational aerospace corporation and on the occasion of its chief’s visit to South Korea, the meeting was convened.

Noting the recent successful flight test of the KF-21 and exports of FA-50s to Poland, the Airbus D&S CEO proposed a win-win strategy by which finished Korean aircraft can be exported to Western Europe, according to the MOITE.

Airbus is considering building its fifth Asian R&D center in South Korea, planning to increase its current 700 billion won ($520 million) worth of purchases of shipments manufactured by Korea’s middle-market firms and SMEs to over 1 trillion won in the future.

Michael Schoellhorn also said that Airbus was seeking ways to contribute to Korea’s space industry development in view of the nation’s successful launch of Nuri-ho rocket, so as to broaden the range of space cooperation with Korea.

The minister Lee promised to provide extensive support once Airbus decides to build an R&D center in South Korea. “The R&D center will even further accelerate bilateral cooperation, and the close partnership between Airbus and the European Space Agency will be a valuable tip for South Korea’s space agency establishment plan,” he said.

On November 28th, the Korean government announced the future space roadmap as well as the establishment of the new space agency, named Korea Aerospace Administration (KASA) to oversee government led space programs, doubling the budget that was $616 million, o.o4 percent of its GDP, in 2021, according to the MSTI to $1.2 billion by 2027. “Korea will develop a rocket engine for a lunar mission with domestic technologies in five years and begin resource mining on the lunar surface in 2032. The government hopes to achieve a Mars landing by 2045” said President Yoon. 

~~~~

Airbus is one step over poland. the giants will never let it happened in front of his yard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Based on schedule, KF21 third prototype will have its maiden flight in late December. Lets see whether they can meet the schedule and hopefully the maiden flight will be a success one. Ameen ya Allah. 







Third KF21 prototype inspected by Korean President when he visited KAI and had a speech with 5th prototype as background.





*Yoon inspects KF-21 fighter jet*
President Yoon Suk-yeok (L) listens to explanations on the third prototype of South Korea's homegrown fighter jet, the KF-21 Boramae, during a visit to Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) in Sacheon, 301 kilometers south of Seoul, on Nov. 24, 2022. (Yonhap)
(END)

14:54
November 24, 2022









Yoon inspects KF-21 fighter jet | Yonhap News Agency


President Yoon Suk-yeok (L) listens to explanations on the third prototype of South Korea&...




en.yna.co.kr


----------



## 182

ESCRIBANO Bags Indonesian Remote Weapon Station Order

​The Spanish firm ESCRIBANO Mechanical & Engineering (EM&E) announced a contract for the supply of its GUARDIAN 1.5 remote weapon station to the Indonesian Army Motorized Brigade at the ongoing show. EM&E is making its show debut in Jakarta. The GUARDIAN 1.5 is a lightweight and compact remote weapon station, specially designed to incorporate a 12.7mm machine gun. The system features 2-axis stabilization and is capable of both day and night operation. It is a system conceived to be integrated into a wide range of land and naval platforms and vehicles, providing excellent defence capacities for short and medium ranges with high fire accuracy, a proven solution against asymmetric threats.






EM&E also concluded an agreement at the show with the Indonesian company PT Jala Berikat, a private company dedicated to the industry of military and police tactical vehicles, non-military special vehicles and disaster management. PT Jala Berikat operates under the trade name of J-Forces, which is why, for the first time, the Spanish company will enter the Asian market thanks to the strategic industrial collaboration with this company and the sale of the remote weapon station GUARDIAN 1.5 which is on display at the J-Forces stand at Indo Defence Expo & Forum.

EM&E also offers the SENTINEL ASPIS remote control weapon station and the GUARDIAN 2.0, a land station. Both are gyro-stabilized on two axes and are capable of operating both day and night. The SENTINEL ASPIS is the lightest naval station available on the market, weighing less than 100 kg. It features an advanced fire control and aiming system and can integrate a 5.56mm or 7.62mm calibre machine guns. The GUARDIAN 2.0 is a land station that can be mounted on different platforms or vehicles with a high capacity for weapon integration, capable of operating 7.62mm, 12.7mm and 40mm MK19 grenade launchers, as well as artillery launchers. Thanks to the armament capacity the system withstands in its standard configuration, this same system has also been employed as a C-UAS system, using it as a hard-kill solution to deal with threats such as commercial UAVs, maximising its interoperability with other detection and neutralisation systems.





  GUARDIAN 2 0 HARDKILL  




Guardian 2.0 ESCRIBANO MECHANICAL AND ENGINEERING


----------



## Indos

Alman Helvast said that Minister of Finance has agree to second hand Pohang class Corvette acquisition program (21 million USD for refurbishment cost) for three second hand South Korea corvettes.

*Good addition for our Navy. *

I get the feeling all of stop gap measure like this Pohang class acquisition will likely be approved by Planning Minister and Finance Minister

Second hand Mirage 2000 acquisition, Sukhoi refurbishment and Hawk 100/200 refurbishment and upgrading also have already been approved. So it is very likely F 16 C/D refurbishment and upgrade will also eventually be approved as soon as Falcon Star program (F16 A/B refurbishment and upgrade) is completed. For Navy, refurbishment and modernization for old vessels including our old East German Corvettes have also been approved.

That cheap acquisition program is very beneficial to meet current challenge and as buying time strategy before our local industry is ready to produce majority of Armed Force needs inshaAllah. It is a better decision economically compared to buying FREEM and F 15 planes that will only benefit foreign defense industry while eliminating future market of our local defense industry that currently is not ready to take the order.

In other word it is a measure to help our Armed Force face current challenge much faster with much lower cost while waiting our own local industry improve their sophistication (Merah Putih frigates/PT PAL and OPV program/Private sector), completing their current program (KF21/ PTDI) and increasing SOE production capacity (PT PAL plan to add new manufacturing line in Batam island) and bring more private shipyard to do military projects.


----------



## Indos

South Korea allocates additional funding for KF-21 air-to-ground missile​*14 DECEMBER 2022




*
South Korea's development of a new air-to-ground missile for its KF-21 fighter jet will very likely improve the ability of the Roke to conduct sustained long-range strikes. (DAPA/Janes)


*by Akhil Kadidal & Rahul Udoshi*


South Korea has allocated additional funding to continue the development of a new air-to-ground missile being built for the Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) KF-21 Boramae fighter jet.

In an announcement on 12 December, the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) said that it will invest KRW190 billion (USD146.07 million) in the project. DAPA told _Janes _that the funding will enable the development of a system for the use of the domestic long-range missile.

According to information held by _Janes_ , the South Korean Agency for Defense Development (ADD) began development of this missile in 2019. In September 2021, South Korea's Ministry of National Defense (MND) announced that the missile had undergone an aircraft separation flight test from a Republic of Korea Air Force (RoKAF) F-4E Phantom II aircraft.

With the initial phase of development having been completed in 2021, the new contract will continue development of the missile from December 2022. The investment will cover development up to 2028, DAPA added.






South Korea allocates additional funding for KF-21 air-to-ground missile


South Korea has allocated additional funding to continue the development of a new air-to-ground missile being built for the Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) KF-21...



www.janes.com


----------



## 182

*Sukhoi at Nusantara Day, Wakatobi 
December 2022*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Alman Helvast reported there is on going tough negotiation between Indonesia and A Gulf state (possibly Qatar) about secondhand Mirage 2000-5 acquisition. Not yet contract being signed, but there is still possibility we are not going to take it despite Finance Ministry are already agree on the acquisition program.

The issue being negotiated is financing (could be now more about interest rate and loan maturity) and also non financing issue.

Possible order will use 734 million USD foreign loan


----------



## 182

CARAT Indonesia 2022 Kicks Off with Indonesian and U.S. Navy and Marine Corps ​




The U.S. Navy and Marine Corps began exercise Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2022 with the Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) and Marine Corps (KORMAR RI) in Surabaya, Indonesia, Dec. 7.

CARAT Indonesia is a joint, bilateral maritime exercise taking place ashore in Surabaya and in the Java Sea, Dec. 7-21. The exercise commenced with an opening ceremony led by Rear Adm. Rachmad Jayadi, deputy commander of TNI-AL Education and Training Doctrine Development Command, and Rear Adm. Joaquin J. Martinez de Pinillos, vice commander of U.S. 7th Fleet.

“CARAT Indonesia is about practicing interoperability, honing capabilities, and strengthening relationships,” said Martinez. “The purpose is to make each of our navies more capable of defending our own nations. But also to make us more capable of defending the international norms that both of our governments consider in our national interests.”

This year’s iteration of CARAT Indonesia will focus largely on amphibious operations with an ashore bilateral command and control (C2) center made up of Indonesian and U.S. service members. U.S. assets and personnel supporting the amphibious operations include the Makin Island Amphibious Readiness Group with embarked 13th Marine Expeditionary Unit (MEU).

"The 28th year of the CARAT series exercise shows the U.S.'s commitment to a free and open Indo-Pacific region," said Capt. Tony Chavez, commanding officer of USS Makin Island (LHD 8). "We share maritime security priorities with Indonesia and will continue to share knowledge, skills, and information to enhance interoperability and promote regional security cooperation."

The exercise will feature three distinct phases over the next two weeks. Phase one will primarily take place in the classroom setting, with a series of subject matter expert (SME) exchanges. These will include topics such as maritime domain awareness and intelligence, unmanned aircraft systems, band, public affairs, diving and underwater construction, force protection, legal, and medical.

Phase two will include practical application of the information shared in SME exchanges, as well as standing up the bilateral C2 center. In phase three, the bilateral C2 center will provide exercise control of the at-sea and beach landing operations by the participating Indonesian and U.S. forces.

“Our navies have been maintaining a strong bilateral relationship over decades,” said Jayadi. “Numerous bilateral meetings and exercises have been executed with high level performances in order to enhance strategic mutual understanding.”

The Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) will also participate in CARAT 2022. Additional U.S. assets and personnel participating in the exercise include Helicopter Sea Squadron (HSC) 21, a P-8A Poseidon assigned to Commander, Task Force (CTF) 72, and personnel from U.S. 7th Fleet, CTF 72, 73, 75, 76/3, Destroyer Squadron (DESRON) 7, Amphibious Squadron (COMPHBIRON) 7, 13th MEU, and Naval Special Warfare.

CARAT Indonesia is a bilateral exercise between Indonesia and the United States designed to promote regional security cooperation, maintain and strengthen maritime partnerships, and enhance maritime interoperability. In its 28th year, the CARAT series is comprised of multinational exercises, designed to enhance U.S. and partner navies’ abilities to operate together in response to traditional and non-traditional maritime security challenges in the Indo-Pacific region.

The Makin Island Amphibious Ready Group and the 13th MEU are trained to operate in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of operations.

As the U.S. Navy’s forward-deployed destroyer squadron in Southeast Asia, DESRON 7 serves as the primary tactical and operational commander of littoral combat ships rotationally deployed to Singapore, functions as Commander, Task Force 76/3 Sea Combat Commander, and builds partnerships through training exercises and military-to-military engagements as the executing agent of Commander, Task Group CARAT.

Task Force 76/3 recently formed as a result of merging the staffs of Navy's Task Force 76, 7th Fleet, and 3d Marine Expeditionary Brigade, III Marine Expeditionary Force.

Under Commander, U.S. Pacific Fleet, 7th Fleet is the U.S. Navy's largest forward-deployed numbered fleet, and routinely interacts and operates with 35 maritime nations in preserving a free and open Indo-Pacific region.


----------



## 182

Makin Island ARG, Marines Drill With Indonesian Forces ​
The Makin Island Amphibious Ready Group with the embarked 13th Marine Expeditionary Unit is now operating in the Java Sea with Indonesian forces for the next two weeks as part of the Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2022.


The exercise, which began on Wednesday, includes shore events in Surabaya, Indonesia and in at sea in the Java Sea from Dec. 7 through 21, according to a Navy news release.


“CARAT Indonesia is about practicing interoperability, honing capabilities, and strengthening relationships,” Rear Adm. Joaquin Martinez de Pinillos, the vice commander of U.S. 7th Fleet, said in the release. “The purpose is to make each of our navies more capable of defending our own nations. But also to make us more capable of defending the international norms that both of our governments consider in our national interests.”


Ships making up the Makin Island ARG are amphibious assault ship USS _Makin Island _(LHD-8) and amphibious transport docks USS _John P. Murtha_ (LPD-26) and USS _Anchorage _(LPD-23), though the release did not specify if all ships in the ARG are participating in the exercise. The Makin Island Amphibious Ready Group left Naval Base San Diego in early November for a deployment to the Indo-Pacific region.


“The 28th year of the CARAT series exercise shows the U.S.’s commitment to a free and open Indo-Pacific region,” Capt. Tony Chavez, the commanding officer of _Makin Island_, said in the release.
“We share maritime security priorities with Indonesia and will continue to share knowledge, skills, and information to enhance interoperability and promote regional security cooperation.”


A P-8A Poseidon Maritime Patrol Aircraft with Commander, Task Force (CTF) 72 and MH-60S Seahawk helicopters from the “Blackjacks” of Helicopter Sea Squadron (HSC) 21 will join for CARAT, according to the Navy release. The exercise will also feature involvement from a wide range of U.S. personnel, including U.S. 7th Fleet, numerous tasks forces, – CTF 72, 73, 75, 76/3 – Amphibious Squadron (COMPHBIRON) 7, the 13th MEU, Destroyer Squadron (DESRON) 7, and Naval Special Warfare.







The Indonesian Navy is participating with frigates KRI _Raden Eddy Martadinata (_331) and KRI _Abdul Halim Perdakusuma_ (355), corvette KRI _Diponegoro _(365) and Landing Ship Tank KRI _Teluk Banten_ (516), along with units from 2nd Marine Force of the Indonesian Marine Corps. The Indonesian Air Force will also participate in the exercise.


In other developments, several warships from the U.S. Navy, the Royal Canadian Navy and Royal Australian Navy have returned to their respective home ports this week, wrapping up Indo-Pacific deployments that included extensive international engagements and multinational exercises.


On Monday, cruiser USS _Chancellorsville _(CG-62) pulled into its homeport of Yokosuka, Japan, after a six-month deployment in which the ship operated in both the Philippine and South China seas, according to a Navy news release issued that day.


“_Chancellorsville_‘s crew performed exceptionally well and set the bar throughout the entire deployment,” Capt. Edward Angelinas, _Chancellorsville_’s commanding officer, said in the release. “Their dedication, teamwork, and ability to overcome challenges enabled the ship to complete countless operations in the 7th Fleet area of operations. I am extremely proud of the crew and success they achieved throughout this year.”


----------



## Indos

Finance Minister, after approving overhaul and refurbished of Indonesian Sukhoi squadron at around 212 million USD, now the Ministry has also approved the upgrade program at 96 million USD.

(F16 C/D refurbished and upgrade program possibility to get approved is higher then, afterall F16 C/D refurbishment and upgrade program have already entered Green Book (Approved by Minister of Planning)

*Funded by foreign loan*


----------



## Indos

New Armed Force General


----------



## Indos

It will be a huge improvement if our 23 F16 C/D can be refurbished and then upgraded into Viper variant

















Meet the F-16V: The Most Technologically Advanced 4th Generation Fighter in the World


The Lockheed Martin F-16V is the latest and most advanced F-16 on the market today. The F-16V configuration includes numerous enhancements designed to keep the F-16 at the forefront of international security, strengthening its position as the world’s foremost combat-proven 4th Generation...




lockheedmartin.com






-------------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604067540040581120
Based on previous news, the order is for 10 N 219 planes


----------



## Indos

Finance Minister has approved 300 million USD (funded by foreign loan) military satellite acquisition in December 2022. It will likely between Airbus Defense and Space vs Thales, or maybe Turkish company could enter the tender


----------



## 182

NEW Tactical Combat Suit & Gears for Indonesian UN Peace Keeping Troops. all designed by Gen.Andika Perkasa- Indonesian Armed Forces Commander


----------



## Indos

Full of Optimism, Indonesia Air Force Test Pilots Will Fly KF-21 Boramae Fighters Next Year​BY BENY ADRIAN ON 20/12/2022

















Penuh Optimis, Pilot Uji TNI AU Akan Terbangkan Pesawat Tempur KF-21 Boramae Tahun Depan - Mylesat


MYLESAT.COM – Korea Selatan dan Indonesia telah menapaki kemajuan berarti dalam proyek pengembangan pesawat tempur generasi 4,5 KF-21 Boramae. Ibarat mobil, harus melalui medan penuh rintangan sejak ambisi ini diumumkan pertama kali oleh Presiden Korea Selatan Kim Dae-jung dalam upacara...




mylesat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602617203836145665
*Philippine Finance Minister has approved another 6 NC212i for their Air Force. Expected order is in 2023*


----------



## 182

CARAT Indonesia 2022​




























Asops Dankormar Yakinkan Kesiapan Prajurit Korps Marinir Dalam Latihan Carat Tahun 2022​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Nice to see Indonesian Armed Force commanders that are pro local defense Industry. New Armed Force Commander shows that tendency, Army Commander, General Dudung, also shows it as before Defense Minister propose 10 N219 and 3 CN 235 acquisition to Minister of Planning and Minister of Finance for Army, General Dudung already visited Indonesian Aerospace, so it looks like the initiative to have 10 N219 and 3 CN235 planes for Army comes from General Dudung.

Now, AlhamduliLLAH, we see similar tendency and commitment with new Navy Commander, General Muhammad Ali. Only Air Force Commander that still lack of this independence spirits. Jokowi has stressed many times about the important to prioritize local products within state/local government and SOE spending budget.

Air Force is well-known with several corruption scandal over imported equipment like even former Air Force commander is currently under investigation by KPK (Indonesian Anti-Corruption Body) over corruption case with Italian made Helicopter acquisition.






*Jokowi Asks Navy Commander to Develop Indonesian-Made Armament System*






*NAVY Commander, Muhammad Ali, Says 70% of the Indonesian Navy's Armaments are Domestic Products*


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608000228711628802


----------



## 182

PUSSENARMED UAV Test with PT NEXIN​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

182 said:


> CARAT Indonesia 2022​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asops Dankormar Yakinkan Kesiapan Prajurit Korps Marinir Dalam Latihan Carat Tahun 2022​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

Australian and Indonesian Troops Conduct Combined Beach Raid in Singkep Island​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

Soldiers on Exercise Wirra Jaya take to Urban Live Fire Training​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 182

dassault falcon 7/8x


----------



## Indos

Top 10 most advanced fighter jets in 2023​BYAEROTIME TEAM
2022-12-27
8 MINUTE READ


10. Sukhoi Su-35S
9. Dassault Rafale
8. Eurofighter Typhoon
7. Boeing F-15EX Eagle II
6. Shenyang FC-31 Gyrfalcon
5. Sukhoi Su-57
4. KAI KF-21 Boramae
3. Lockheed Martin F-22 Raptor
2. Chengdu J-20 Mighty Dragon
1. Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning
4. KAI KF-21 Boramae​




Designed in South Korea, the KF-21 is the newest jet on this list. While KAI designates it as 4.5 generation, it has many features compatible with 5th generation jets, such as stealthy design and some technologies used on the F-35.

The first KF-21 conducted its maiden flight only in July 2022, and several more prototypes are currently in production and undergoing testing at KAI. The company aims to start delivering these jets to the military in 2026.

The Boramae is also set to receive additional improvements in the near future. Further variants, with internal weapons bays and improved sensors, will make it a true 5th generation fighter jet. So, this jet could feature it even higher in future versions of this list.









Top 10 most advanced fighter jets in 2023 - AeroTime


Everybody knows fighter jets are incredibly powerful aircraft. But which are the most advanced? AeroTime investigates.




www.aerotime.aero





----------------------

About
Aerotime Hub​
We have an international team of experts, based around the world. Our team includes commercial pilots, former regulators, and other aviation industry specialists.

Part of
Avia Solutions Group​AeroTime is a family member of Avia Solutions Group, leaders in end-to-end capacity solutions for passenger and cargo airlines worldwide.
The Group manages over 100 offices and production facilities globally and is significantly backed by the assets of over 9,000 highly skilled aviation professionals, serving more than 2,000 clients throughout Europe, Asia, North America, Australia, and worldwide.









About us - AeroTime


AboutAerotime Hub AeroTime is a global multi-channel aviation digital and professional hub providing news, events and advisory services to the aviation world. Our online news platform informs, equips and empowers the aviation industry and its followers. At our world-leading events, aviation...




www.aerotime.aero

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*AlhamduliLLAH*

Third prototype of KF21 has flown and landed Savely


----------



## Indos

*Third prototype*


----------



## Indos

Order intake, deliveries and backlog of new aircraft as at December 31, 2022​
RECEPTION
GROUP
PRESS
PRESS KITS
ORDER INTAKE, DELIVERIES AND BACKLOG OF NEW AIRCRAFT AS AT DECEMBER 31, 2022
Order intake, deliveries and backlog in number of new aircraft at 31 December 2022 (data not audited by the Statutory Auditors)
©Dassault Aviation

Order intake, deliveries and backlog in number of new aircraft at 31 December 2022 (data not audited by the Statutory Auditors)
AIRCRAFT ORDERED IN 2022​92 Rafale Export were ordered (80 United Arab Emirates, 6 Greece, 6 Indonesia), compared to 49 (37 Rafale Export and 12 Rafale France) in 2021.
64 Falcon(*) have been ordered, compared to 51 in 2021.
(*) This figure is net of cancellations of Russian orders.









Prises de commandes, livraisons et carnet de commandes en nombre d’avions neufs au 31 décembre 2022 - Press kits de Dassault Aviation


Prises de commandes, livraisons et carnet de commandes en nombre d’avions neufs au 31 décembre 2022 (données non auditées par les Commissaires aux Comptes) © Dassault Aviation




www.dassault-aviation.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

This guy is more credible and objective than Alman Helvast. He is also pro local defense industry, unlike Alman that work for European owned Defense Consultan in Indonesia

-------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610105519091642368


----------



## 182

NEW NC-212i, joined 4th Sqn Abd. Saleh Airbase, Malang-East Java​


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Marine Force using Indonesian made fast craft boat.


----------



## Indos

Planning Minister doesnt put FREEM acquisition in their blue book revision (approved medium term acquisition planning 2020-2024). This is something that I support as we have many pressing issues while the defense budget is also not that large + better supporting acquisition plan that can maximize local defense industry growth and advancement.

Better use the available money for 2 Scorpene submarine acquisition plan (built in PT PAL Indonesia) + start paying KFX/IFX program in significant way. We are supposed to pay around 240 million USD per year, not just 7 or 30 million USD per year as what actually happen for 2022 and 2023 payment.

*Indonesian system*

Approval needs several steps

Base on order

Blue Book - Green Book- PSP (Finance Minister acquisition plan Approval)- Execution based on available budget (Rupiah Murni Pendamping/RMP)


----------



## Indos

Minister of Planning has agreed to put F16 upgrade program into Blue Book. The upgrade will be for Viper variant. Next step is to get green book (priority program to execute), PSP from Finance Minister, and RMP from Finance Minister.












The upgrade program is for all 33 F16 that are currently operated by Indonesian Air Force.









F-16 Fighting Falcon


The combat-proven F-16 has proven itself as the world’s most capable 4th generation multi-role fighter, serving as the workhorse of the fighter fleet for 30 customers around the world.




www.lockheedmartin.com









Advanced Radar​Northrop Grumman’s advanced APG-83 AESA radar provides the Block 70/72 with 5th Generation fighter radar capabilities by leveraging hardware and software commonality with F-22 and F-35 AESA radars. It delivers greater situational awareness, flexibility and quicker all-weather targeting and provides pilots with unprecedented target area detail and digital map displays that can be tailored with slew and zoom features.

Enhanced Battlespace Awareness​The Block 70/72 features a new, high resolution Center Pedestal Display (CPD), which provides critical tactical imagery to pilots and allows them to take full advantage of AESA and targeting pod data. The new CPD enables color moving maps, larger and easier to manage air-to-air Situation Displays, zoom functionality with the ability to switch information among displays, digital display of Flight Instrument Data, and a color/night helmet mounted display. Additional integration of the Lockheed Martin Sniper® Advanced Targeting Pod and Legion-ES™ IRST system increase pilot situational awareness and enhance warfighter survivability.

Saving Tomorrow’s Pilots​Developed by Lockheed Martin, the Automatic Ground Collision Avoidance System (Auto GCAS) was purpose-built to prevent deadly crashes and has already saved the lives of multiple pilots and F-16s since the system entered service with the U.S. Air Force in late 2014. The Auto GCAS is designed to reduce incidents of what is known as controlled flight into terrain, or CFIT. According to U.S. Air Force statistics, CFIT incidents account for 26 percent of aircraft losses and a staggering 75 percent of all F-16 pilot fatalities.

Extended Structural Capabilities​The Block 70/72 has an industry-leading extended structural life to 12,000 hours - more than 50 percent beyond that of previous production F-16 aircraft. That means a highly reliable, readily maintainable jet of at least 40 years of service life for most air forces, with no expected extended structural repairs throughout that entire lifetime. The conformal fuel tanks provide increased fuel and added range, without sacrificing the aerodynamic performance of the jet, along with an improved performance engine.


----------



## Indos

Anwar Ibrahim will meet Jokowi tomorrow in Bogor Palace, West Java. He has already arrived in Jakarta Today. Anwar will be in Indonesia for two days. This is his first state visit after being elected as Malaysian PM.

Malaysian TV reporting


----------



## MarveL

Indos said:


> Anwar Ibrahim will meet Jokowi tomorrow in Bogor Palace, West Java. He has already arrived in Jakarta Today. Anwar will be in Indonesia for two days. This is his first state visit after being elected as Malaysian PM.


 
Selamat berposing posing kat jakarta Pak Cik Anwar. Welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Press Conference











Anwar Ibrahim wife, who is also high caliber Malaysian politician, visited Istiqlal Mosque in Jakarta. She is welcomed by Istiqlal Mosque Imam, Professor, Dr Nazarudin Umar.


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612411725109919745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612411842839871490


----------

